# TPU's WCG/BOINC Team



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

I know alot of people fold for TPU and thats great. but for those of you who want to do something else to help others than here you go.... a perfect way to volunteer!

it's really easy...

click http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93395 for the how to.

spread the word!

thanks 

To check our team stats click here....  http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1




123bob said:


> For World Community grid (WCG), there are a number of projects you can assist on.  A link to the WCG page for details is here.
> 
> Below are the projects available, and thus the problems we are working on. From the site;
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

I might be missing something or reading over it, but what is this for and what is this suppose to do?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

similar to folding. you run in on your machine and it crunches numbers to help solve a problem. im still signing us up for a few projects.

its CPU intensive so you'll need to make sure your machine is stable before you run it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

Joined.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

anybody else planning on joining ?


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got it running on my laptop and eeepc ATM, can't decide though what to do with the CPU on the main rig, switch day to day, only run folding or only run BOINC?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> I've got it running on my laptop and eeepc ATM, can't decide though what to do with the CPU on the main rig, switch day to day, only run folding or only run BOINC?



  i havent tried folding yet .

So its only us three for now.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 21, 2009)

So it would seem.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)

i7 crunches like mad. us 3 could do some major crunching if we all left our i7's crunch at least half the day everyday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i7 crunches like mad. us 3 could do some major crunching if we all left our i7's crunch at least half the day everyday.



mine has not stopped crunching since I signed up lol.  seriously it has not stopped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

still going!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)

switch to advanced view


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 21, 2009)

Crunch Crunch Crunch...
How long does it take for a typical WU of this to be done? I might run it on my laptop for a while if it doesn't take that long.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)

it takes 24hr's before any stats will post.

everyone needs to have BOINC up and running at 6pm EST to upload stats.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> switch to advanced view



my computer was down for about 2 or 3 hours this morning, only down time its had, i was at traffic school and i shut it down while I was gone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

hasnt updated yet with last nights and todays I guess


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

nice job team~!

we totally smashed yesterdays results.


who's the 4th member?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

darkego~!

sweet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

todays stats...


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i7 crunches like mad. us 3 could do some major crunching if we all left our i7's crunch at least half the day everyday.



I agree. I'm already with another team so I wown't be able to join TPU. I crunch 24/7 and the BOINC client is a helluva lot easier to install and maintain than the SMP client.

At 4ghz on a C2D or Quad a HCC work unit takes about 2:30 to complete. The 920 rig I built is cranking out 8 HCC units every 5:50 at 2.67ghz with HT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

im folding on my gpu's and running boinc on cpu all in one rig. im also folding on my main rig's e8200.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for the update FIT!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmm.... looks like i need to add new projects. im almost done with them all.

hows it looking for you CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hmmm.... looks like i need to add new projects. im almost done with them all.
> 
> hows it looking for you CP?



so far so good bro, crunching away!


----------



## RevengE (Feb 22, 2009)

hey fit I'm going to join when I get off work so like 11 tonight.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am dedicating one of free computers to this.


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 23, 2009)

what ever happened to S.E.T.I. I used to do that back in the day but never done anything like that since then?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am dedicating one of free computers to this.


All yourz computers belong to F@H...

Sorry for the Hijack


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

Buck, I have 2 dedicated to F@H, 1 to WCG.  Better for you eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

come on you sissies, CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm joining, I want to do something other than F@H for a while. Although I probably won't be able to contribute much with my weak little processor, well compared to Fit and CP that is.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

i was offline all day today... hench why CP caught up.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 23, 2009)

add me to the List Im running it right now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2009)

I might run this on my server...

Few questions:
1) Is the client multithreaded?  I don't want to run 8 instances of the software like required with F@H.
2) Does the client manage well with low priority?  That is, can you play a game while it is running in the background without interrupting your frame rates?
3) Is it x86-64 complaint?  Both the computers I'd run it on are Windows XP/Server 2003 x64.

I think that's all.  If all three are yes, I will probably run it on my server and my Core i7 920 when it shows up.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a question too.  When my computer finishes (if it ever does!) a work unit or whatever it does, do I have to assign it another, or will it automatically do that?  I only have 2 work units for it to do lined up in the timeline.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

you should get more over time. its' only working on 2 atm?

mines working on 8


----------



## RevengE (Feb 23, 2009)

mines running 4.When does it start to show your results? i have been running it for almost 20hours and it still does not give me any results?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i was offline all day today... hench why CP caught up.



:::fit opens excuse bible:::  :shadedshu

   j/k!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried it and it said, "Installing on a domain controller is not currently supported."  Their loss.

I'll try it on my Core i7 when it is up and running later in the week.  A real shame though.  My server is running 24/7 at 0-1% CPU usage.


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 25, 2009)

I like this program. I never have any reason to turn it off, I can game with it on without a problem. Very nice program (much better then F@H) Lets get TPU to the top!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone know a way around the domain controller error?  Maybe copy files from an install on a different computer?


And yeah, it's not very hard to beat F@H clients.  They're rubbish.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 26, 2009)

I joined. It's more productive in using the hardware than the F@H-DeinoMP way.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you guys still folding with this? looks like chicken patty is in the lead.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 4, 2009)

i have two computers at home that I will set this up on.  Ill be joining you guys this evening.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

im out till my new board gets here. i will be back as soon as i can though


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright, I have been on the last few days..I don't leave my PC running when I'm at work though, so
It's usually on all night.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 4, 2009)

I just installed it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

you'll have some catch up to do buahahahahhaa 


I took it slow these last few days, I crunched all evening, night and day today, lets see in the next update


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Chicken patty one day I shall! Hahaha but I missed a week or so too..I've just started letting my of run while I'm asleep and when I get off a 10pm everynight for the last few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Chicken patty one day I shall! Hahaha but I missed a week or so too..I've just started letting my of run while I'm asleep and when I get off a 10pm everynight for the last few days.



yeah it was just me and FIT at first, but his rig went down so I took the little before other people joined.  Anyhow forget whos in front, as long as we all do it consistently we are ok, no "I" in team guys


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Hahaha true, but I was just kidding I don't care.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Hahaha true, but I was just kidding I don't care.



I know you were dude, don't worry


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm just glad we ate helping out! It feels good to help people.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I'm just glad we ate helping out! It feels good to help people.



it sure does, I might get into folding as well.  I might give that a shot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

come on guys, you'll ain't crunching? :shadedshu


----------



## RevengE (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey chicken I'll be out for alittle while man that's why I've been on 63,000 for like a week LOL that was all on my phenom 9850 rig too can't wait to see my numbers with the i7. My internet is Down right now but the i7 keeps yelling at me to fix it so it can crunch hahaha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Hey chicken I'll be out for alittle while man that's why I've been on 63,000 for like a week LOL that was all on my phenom 9850 rig too can't wait to see my numbers with the i7. My internet is Down right now but the i7 keeps yelling at me to fix it so it can crunch hahaha.



  th ei7 is one mean cruncher!!  Fix it!  What happened to it?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 27, 2009)

I need a new router I'm just being lazy and not wanting to buy one hahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I need a new router I'm just being lazy and not wanting to buy one hahaha



shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## RevengE (Mar 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> shadedshu:shadedshu



I know!


----------



## Binge (Apr 1, 2009)

Folks this is something we can do while we're surfing and listening to music.  It's simple, it's easy, and it could really do a lot of good. 

I'll be looking forward to seeing more of TPU join in this as well as F@H.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll give ya'll a little team boost for a couple of days.
Crunch away!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> Folks this is something we can do while we're surfing and listening to music.  It's simple, it's easy, and it could really do a lot of good.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to seeing more of TPU join in this as well as F@H.



tell me about it!  and with an i7, this process just becomes lovely, I forget i'm even crunching


----------



## 123bob (Apr 3, 2009)

To the TPU WCG team,

I'm one of the Xtreme Systems WCG team refugees that showed up in a thread over here.  (Hence the "Bill-the-Cat" avatar )  Our home forum has been busted for a week now and should be back up in a couple of days.  In the meantime, some of us have been camped out on the thread linked above.  We truly appreciate the hospitality TPU has shown us.

As a thank you, and to help out a bit, I've thrown the entire farm on your team account for a few days.  Rammie, as posted above, has done this as well.  Hopefully this will help out in the challenge you folks are currently in.

As a dedicated cruncher, I enjoy the friendly competition, the challenges, and all.  We have these since actual crunching is about as exciting as watching paint dry...   All you have to do is monitor the machines to make sure they are behaving themselves.   

The real reason I do this is the research.  I've lost too many people to cancer, and that is my focus.  I find this work very satisfying.  I have donated money to various cancer programs in the past, but this way I can see my contribution in action.  WCG has many worthwhile projects contained in one place.  I find that convenient as well.  Many interests are served there.

Again, many thanks for the hospitality you have shown us.  Crunch on!! 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you XS members for donating your crunching power. we really appreciate it.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 3, 2009)

123bob said:


> Everyone should crunch, no matter what team you join.  We work hard to make our machines the best they can be.  This provides a real return, for the real world.  WCG offers many projects to work on, all the way from helping develop clean energy sources to helping cure cancer.
> 
> The application is easy to use, very well behaved on your machine, and capable of running quietly or hiding in the background while you game or surf.
> 
> ...



123bob said it better than I could.With the machines that belong to TPU and XS members we could put a serious dent in the WCG projects.An idle machine can be put to good use.Maybe it's your child that's saved from these diseases and environmental conditions  that inflict humanity.I ask anyone who can contribute to at least try it.Doesn't matter your team affiliation,we're all in this together.

Oh!Thank you for putting up with us strange lot.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 3, 2009)

We should combine our Crazy rigs to make one massive Supercomputer!! today: folding Tomorrow:The world!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

How do I get my PS3 on this little program? Anyone know?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 3, 2009)

Well there's a linux BOINC client. Is your PS3 running it?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope I'll have to install Linux on it I guess.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's a thread I found with some more info; just glanced at it...

http://www.malariacontrol.net/forum_thread.php?id=355


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've just joined!! but I wont be crunching yet  can't leave my pc on for a whole night my mom would kill me...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

found this link
http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/SETI@home applications.html


> Linux Playstation 3
> • SETI@home 5.27 for every Linux release on the Playstation 3 (PS3), build from
> Gaurav Khanna.
> The applications shift out the FFTW tasks out to the SPEs and crunches two WUs in
> ...


What do you guys think?

http://en.opensuse.org/PS3


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

> Linux Playstation 3
> • BOINC Client 6.2.19 for every Linux on the Playstation 3.
> Platform string powerpc64-ps3-linux-gnu which would be used by PS3Grid.
> 
> ...


http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/BOINC Clients.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> thank you XS members for donating your crunching power. we really appreciate it.



x2


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

Downloading Suse 11.1 for my PS3 right now. ETA 10h says Utorrent.

IDK but would a SDD drive help? I could install one into the PS3 for this.....

Then IDK about this
http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/BOINC Clients.html

It says PS3 grid so does that mean I can't join the TPU team?


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

Hek ya! Ill throw some up too for you guys! Been lurking for a few days now.

Thanks TPU. 

BTW, whats the team ID over here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## 123bob (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> x2



You are most certainly welcome.  Happy to be here.  I was getting forum withdrawals from our XS site being down.

.....A couple of other stat pages for folks to play with.  They are from the Free-DC stats page and we use them a lot at XS.  *This* page shows the overall team stats for WCG.  TechPowerUp is currently ranked 2,775 at the time of writing .  You are moving up fast, past other teams.  It will likely be a lot higher in a few days.  

*EDIT:*  Hehe, just in the last update the team moved up 200 places to 2,565!   I updated my link.....I'll do so again in a few days when we've moved up a thousand or so places... *:END EDIT*

*EDIT#2:*  Well just checked.  The team moved up over 4 hundred places and is at 1,931 with today's output!!   Link updated....*:END EDIT*

*This* page has team member stats.  Rammie and I skewed this page by joining since we came with a boatload of points.  This will straighten out when we go.  It's skewed because this shows a team members total points.  

What is useful is the daily columns.  This is where the XS folks talk about getting "pie".  The top ten users get a slice of pie.  At XS, someone generally posts this.  It adds to the friendly competition we have.  The last few slices are hotly contested on our team.  By Rammie and I coming over here, there will be new folks getting some pie on XS.  It should be interesting.

Of note on these pages is that they show "BOINC" points.  The WCG site takes these and multiplies them by a factor of about 7 in order to show you "WCG" points.  This was done some time ago when WCG was running a different client.  When the BOINC software came around and WCG transitioned to it, the points were multiplied in order to be on par with the work done by the old client.  So, _*BOINC points * 7 = WCG points*_.

The Free-DC pages update more often than the WCG home page does.  I know this sounds odd, but that's the way it works.  The Free-DC site pokes the WCG stats server more often than WCG's  own webpage does.  This allows you to check your stats through the day.  The WCG page updates twice a day.  Free-DC does it, IIRC, about 4 times a day.

As you continue to grow your WCG team membership, it may be appropriate to ask your admins to set you up with a forum sub-section.  You have one for folding, which is different from crunching WCG.  I just had one set up for GPU crunching on the new team XS set up on GPUGrid.org.  I crunch there as well doing projects for them.

In any case, best of luck on recruiting membership.  We generally go around our XS forum and recruit new folks.  We also tell our friends and neighbors what we do.  You'll find there's lots of people that didn't even know this existed.  When they know they can contribute to curing some really bad stuff, they generally are easy to get going. 

Regards,
Bob

EDIT: Crossed posts with Hicks.  Good to see you!


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 4, 2009)

Another refugee saying thanks. Just put all my rigs on TPU for a while.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

F@H forum wasnt made till TPU reached top 100. im guessing it will be the same for WCG.

thanks for the links man. 

we just started but it seems we are making some progress. no real goal has been established yet. hopefully we can get more people crunching and then progress on our journey to the top 100.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2009)

i have 3 extra computers that arent good enough to fold, but how would they do for this?

ones a 2500+barton running at 3.0G

ones a t7500 laptop at 2.5g 

ones a turionx2 1.6g

IM willing to sign up if they would be any helP?

i get free electricy ill let them babies run non stop


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

set em up man!

anything will help


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2009)

alright add me to the listi m setting them up now


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you Marineborn.
The more the merrier.
Hope ya'll can get the word out and grow your team!


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2009)

alright got 2 steup and running just one question does this only use 1 core, cause im using my laptop right now and running it at 100% processor, and my laptop is still realy snapping it doesnt feel right, just wondering if you have to set it up somehow to run on dual cores


----------



## 123bob (Apr 4, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> alright got 2 steup and running just one question does this only use 1 core, cause im using my laptop right now and running it at 100% processor, and my laptop is still realy snapping it doesnt feel right, just wondering if you have to set it up somehow to run on dual cores



In a normal setup the BOINC program will use all the cores.  This can be controlled by the profile you have setup in your account at the WCG page.  There is a parameter for the max number of cores that can be used.  Your profile may be set to one, hence it's not crunching both cores.  You can choose the parameter to run any number of cores.  

Be careful with a lappy.  The heat can be outrageous.  When I crunch mine, also a dual core, I set the processor utilization parameter to 60%.  This means it didn't crunch full bore and keeps the lappy cool.

I suspect you are running on your "default" profile.  You have three other profiles you could set up and assign to different machines.  This allows different configurations for different types of machines.  It can also be used to steer the type of work you get.  

For example, I use my "home" profile for my full bore, 100%, 24/7/365 farm quads.  They work exclusively the HCC cancer project.  I have  my lappy assigned to my default profile which has the CPU usage cranked down.  I have other machines assigned to my "work" profile which crunch all childhood cancer work units.

You can assign what machine uses what profile in the "device manager" section of the WCG page.  This allows you to assign a given profile to a given machine.

Welcome to the crunching world!!   Good to have you join the TPU team.

Bob


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 4, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> alright got 2 steup and running just one question does this only use 1 core, cause im using my laptop right now and running it at 100% processor, and my laptop is still realy snapping it doesnt feel right, just wondering if you have to set it up somehow to run on dual cores



Boinc and the sciences run on normal priority.When your computer needs to do another task that new task gets all the resources it needs first.

edited because I said low priority.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 4, 2009)

Check the latest update, this team should be climbing up the charts fast.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 4, 2009)

I have my old socket 462 rig crunching away right now (1.7Ghz Sempron) so don't expect any huge number's from me. I'm still playing around with oc'ing my PII 720 so my main rig isn't contributing any right now but I will get it up soon.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2009)

alright all 4 of my comps are crucning now, WOOT!! go get em barton! hahaha


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok got a few of my rigs on there now.  Lets rock


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

up 10 places since earlier it seems.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

I sure help the PS3 pounds away hard at this and it lets me hook up to TPU instead of PS3Grid....

If anyone knows how to do builds of Linux, I wonder if it don't work if that driver could be placed inside the opensorce one that was talked about to open up the cores correctly.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol...you guys have a challenge for points @ WCG....me thinks TPU is going to win. 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=2672


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

i added a few challenges this evening. lets see if we can get er done


----------



## 123bob (Apr 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i added a few challenges this evening. lets see if we can get er done



I'm sure we can....  We could bring some more power if needed........

Bob


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

123bob said:


> I'm sure we can....  We could bring some more power if needed........
> 
> Bob



You have the entire farm on it Bob?

Where is Jaco??  Oh Jaco!!!  Add a rig or 5 brother.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

if you guys want want to help us get that subforum then we really need to turn up the power.

somehow we need to get more TPUers on this as well. any idea on how to recruit further?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

pm every single mod to pm everyone


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if you guys want want to help us get that subforum then we really need to turn up the power.
> 
> somehow we need to get more TPUers on this as well. any idea on how to recruit further?



Wow ya, I didnt realize this was in the general software section.  The first step for sure would be to get a subforum right under the F@H one.  Then it will be more noticeable.

Maybe W1zzard can set that up?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

subforum will not happen until we hit top 100..... same as he required for F@H.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

how far are we from 100?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

last i checked we are around the 2400 mark


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

krap! thats a long way to go...


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

pretty far, was lookn at the stats last night.


project rank 2369

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## cyriene (Apr 4, 2009)

I just joined your team from XS as well.  I don't have the best setup of crunchers, but I have a few computers helping out.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

Every little bit help brother!!  Never know if it's going to be your rig that finds that cure.

Also TPU is going to pass up 25-30 teams today alone.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY!! I'm crunching my E2220's little ass off as well!


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> YAY!! I'm crunching my E2220's little ass off as well!



W00t!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

you guys can count on me on helping this team up.  I'm going to start crunching with my Phenom II rig as well soon.  Its down at the moment getting a water setup installed.  Once up, it'll crunch.  My i7 crunches while im at work and sleep.  Also a lot while im home too!  just not while i game.   Come on fuckers, lets crunch away.  I'll see if I have any luck trying to get some people to join.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've finished 2 but they don't want to report...why??


----------



## 123bob (Apr 4, 2009)

BOINC will report periodically through the day.  You can set this parameter under your WCG profile page, on the WCG site.  If you want it to report manually, you can select the project tab in BOINC and hit the update button.  

Bob

EDIT: Also noticed you suspended tasks for some reason.  Was this intentional?

EDIT#2: Just noticed a star show up under my name.  What does that mean?  I'm a TPU noob...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

yes I suspended tasks because I had to switch off my pc
and the star represeents the amout of posts you've made


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

123bob said:


> BOINC will report periodically through the day.  You can set this parameter under your WCG profile page, on the WCG site.  If you want it to report manually, you can select the project tab in BOINC and hit the update button.
> 
> Bob
> 
> ...



the star is depending on the amount of posts you have.  Notice i have a couple but im almost at 5k posts.  When you reach 5k posts, then you can remove the stars and choose what you want to say there


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey I beat you CP!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Hey I beat you CP!!





I had no choice but to thank you and walk away


----------



## 123bob (Apr 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Hey I beat you CP!!





Chicken Patty said:


> I had no choice but to thank you and walk away



Well, I thanked both of you for the answer...

Bob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

I cant find it...
is the tab named my projects? and is it postitioned on the left side?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

love your avatar Bob!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I really need to go to sleep! how do I upload??


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

neva mind I thought you were talking about the site


----------



## 123bob (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry, maybe I should have been more clear on the manual update procedure.  You got it though.  

Yes, it was the BOINC client, running on your local machine, where I was saying to select the "project" tab and hit the "update" button.

And Bill-the-cat seemed appropriate for the circumstances of our home forum being broke...

I normally run this avatar at XS.






Bob


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

Woot! Thanks guys was wondering about the stars myself.

CRUNCH HARD!!


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

*@ Sparky*

Are you cheating again @ WCG? 

What you running now brother?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Woot! Thanks guys was wondering about the stars myself.
> 
> CRUNCH HARD!!


----------



## RevengE (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you miss me chicken patty? I'll be crunching again soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Do you miss me chicken patty? I'll be crunching again soon.



of course dude    Welcome back.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 5, 2009)

I see h3llb3nd4 has the right idea, I was going to suggest that everyone put a link in their sig to help spread the word, that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I see h3llb3nd4 has the right idea, I was going to suggest that everyone put a link in their sig to help spread the word, that's what I'm going to do.



how can I make it a link like the ones you have in your sig.  Where it says something else, and not just the site address itself.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how can I make it a link like the ones you have in your sig.  Where it says something else, and not just the site address itself.



When you go and edit you sig all you do is just put in "Join TPU's WCG/BOINC Team" (or something like that), copy the URL from your browser, which is -http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784-(without the hyphens), then highlight "Join TPU's WCG/BOINC Team" and click the Insert Link button (the one that has the globe and the chain looking thing next to it), and copy the link into that box that shows up and click ok. It should now look like what I have in mine and if you click on it, it should take you to the beginning of this thread.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> When you go and edit you sig all you do is just put in "Join TPU's WCG/BOINC Team" (or something like that), copy the URL from your browser, which is -http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784-(without the hyphens), then highlight "Join TPU's WCG/BOINC Team" and click the Insert Link button (the one that has the globe and the chain looking thing next to it), and copy the link into that box that shows up and click ok. It should now look like what I have in mine and if you click on it, it should take you to the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



Check out my sig


Thanks a lot dude


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Check out my sig
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot dude



Sweet, glad you got it working!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 5, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Are you cheating again @ WCG?
> 
> What you running now brother?



Who what?
Running the same I have been :shrug:


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2009)

two machines up on 100% now....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn I don't think I've seen that dell in the other room work so hard LOLz I can hear the fan running and the room is getting hot. Man this thing must really be pushing it hard.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 5, 2009)

We look at crunching as the ultimate stability test.  If a machine can run a given clock on BOINC WCG, it's good to go.  This is way different than clocking up to get  a screenie, like you do in benching.  Crunching using overclocks will stress the heck out of your cooling and hardware.  This strategy is like the toroise and the hare.  A machine clocked too high will freeze on BOINC or send out errored work units.  What you want is that steady pace, still overclocked, that will be error free for months.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

123bob said:


> We look at crunching as the ultimate stability test.  If a machine can run a given clock on BOINC WCG, it's good to go.  This is way different than clocking up to get  a screenie, like you do in benching.  Crunching using overclocks will stress the heck out of your cooling and hardware.  This strategy is like the toroise and the hare.  A machine clocked too high will freeze on BOINC or send out errored work units.  What you want is that steady pace, still overclocked, that will be error free for months.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob



over 100+ hours at my settings i've crunched already.  Think thats stable heh


----------



## 123bob (Apr 5, 2009)

WOOT! The Tech Power Up team is now in 1,688th place after the morning update.  I expect the team will move up another 150 or so places by the time the day is done...

Link here.

Crunch On Folks!!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> over 100+ hours at my settings i've crunched already.  Think thats stable heh



Yup, that's good to go.  I have machines that have over a year on them with no hiccups.  My biggest issue is bringing them down once in a while to clean out the dust bunnies.... 

Just a heads up, you may not see this problem........One thing we did see a while ago is that Micron D9 RAM chips and crunching sometimes don't mix.  There was a slew of these chips on different RAM brands that failed after a few months crunching.  We saw this all across the XS team.  It may have been a batch issue at the time.  (about 8 months, to a year ago)  I have not lost sticks in a while lately.  <knocks-on-wood>  All of the lost sticks were lifetime warranty, so all were RMA'ed.  Those replaced sticks are all still running.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

123bob said:


> WOOT! The Tech Power Up team is now in 1,688th place after the morning update.  I expect the team will move up another 150 or so places by the time the day is done...
> 
> Link here.
> 
> Crunch On Folks!!



we moved up over  120 spots   We are doing great.



123bob said:


> Yup, that's good to go.  I have machines that have over a year on them with no hiccups.  My biggest issue is bringing them down once in a while to clean out the dust bunnies....
> 
> Just a heads up, you may not see this problem........One thing we did see a while ago is that Micron D9 RAM chips and crunching sometimes don't mix.  There was a slew of these chips on different RAM brands that failed after a few months crunching.  We saw this all across the XS team.  It may have been a batch issue at the time.  (about 8 months, to a year ago)  I have not lost sticks in a while lately.  <knocks-on-wood>  All of the lost sticks were lifetime warranty, so all were RMA'ed.  Those replaced sticks are all still running.
> 
> ...



Im not using that RAM, but thanks for the heads up.  I got pi blacks on my i7 rig.  When I get my AMD back up that one runs tracers.  Would be nice to see those pretty little leds dancing around while crunching


----------



## 123bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we moved up over  120 spots   We are doing great.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not using that RAM, but thanks for the heads up.  I got pi blacks on my i7 rig.  When I get my AMD back up that one runs tracers.  *Would be nice to see those pretty little leds dancing around while crunching *



Hehe, the dance they do while crunching will likely look like a high speed "chicken dance", like is done at weddings....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

123bob said:


> Hehe, the dance they do while crunching will likely look like a high speed "chicken dance", like is done at weddings....





I might just take it apart and put the Zalman back on it and start crunching today.  I'll keep you guys posted on that.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 5, 2009)

YAY!! 87 points


----------



## 123bob (Apr 5, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> YAY!! 87 points



Crunch, Crunch, Crunch...  Every point counts.  I've always said I'd crunch the toaster and the washing machine if I could load BOINC on them...

For your sig, how about "WHO EVER DOESN'T JOIN US IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE"?

Or, "WHO EVER DOESN'T JOIN US IS JUST WASTING OUR OXYGEN"?

Regards,
Bob


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2009)

123bob said:


> For your sig, how about "WHO EVER DOESN'T JOIN US IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE"?
> 
> Or, "WHO EVER DOESN'T JOIN US IS JUST WASTING OUR OXYGEN"?
> 
> ...



Ok!! lads you have twisted my arm, I am going to throw a couple of my old Opty's at this ...will fold with the GPU's and CRUNCH with them and see how it goes..

Anyone know if there is any difference from using the folding SMP client and this, more or less the same or will it effect the GPU's folding??


----------



## 123bob (Apr 5, 2009)

For WCG use, the BOINC client is VERY heavy on the CPU and RAM.  Not hardly at all on the GPU.  

As a side note, I crunch my GPU with a special version of BOINC that uses the nVidia CUDA of my GTX 260-216 on GPUGrid.org.  I burn most of the hardware in that rig.  CUDA and GPUGrid is a different story from what you're asking.

What the ramifications of folding and crunching on the same machine, I don't know.  Perhaps one of my fellow "refugees" could answer this better.  If we don't get an answer here, I'll contact some of my teammates who I know crunch and fold.  For one, I'm pretty certain SparkyJJO would have this answer.  He folds and crunches.

You could try it out and let us all know, I suppose.  

Welcome to the team!!  

My best,
Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2009)

do gpus crunch faster/better?

i have my i7 with 4 gtx295 cores ready to run...


----------



## 123bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> do gpus crunch faster/better?
> 
> i have my i7 with 4 gtx295 cores ready to run...



I don't think you can say better or faster for either method.  They are a different animal altogether.  It's kind of "apples and oranges".  The method used to crunch a WU, and the science behind it is a bit different.  There is a little bit of info here at GPUGrid on what it's about.

The science apps are written and optimized to exercise whatever hardware is used, be it CPU or GPU.

WCG _may_ do GPU CUDA crunching in the future, depending on whether it would be a benefit to the projects they serve.  That's mostly up to the project researchers.

Regards,
Bob

*EDIT:* You could run that 295 on GPUGrid with BOINC.  That is not without it's development glitches though.  I'm running it with our small XS team there.  It takes a particular version of BOINC to pull it off.   I'm doing that to try out some new stuff and be ready if WCG goes GPU CUDA.  

Another alternative is you could probably fold with it on your TPU folding team?  *:End Edit*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2009)

well in F@H gpu's fold alot faster it seams. thats why i asked


----------



## RevengE (Apr 5, 2009)

I need to get back in this soon! I would have good numbers if I didn't rebuild than have my Internet take a crap on me.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 5, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Ok!! lads you have twisted my arm, I am going to throw a couple of my old Opty's at this ...will fold with the GPU's and CRUNCH with them and see how it goes..
> 
> Anyone know if there is any difference from using the folding SMP client and this, more or less the same or will it effect the GPU's folding??



A little different from smp. You use boinc for wcg, and the gpu2 client for your gpu's. Just make sure that you set priority to slightly higher (on the last tab when you run the config) when you set up the gpu client, and you will not take any points hit for f@h. I have several rigs running wcg on the cpu and f@h on the gpu.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well in F@H gpu's fold alot faster it seams. thats why i asked



I can say with certainty that my lone GTX260 scores lots of BOINC points in a day with GPUGrid.  A lot more than a single quad machine.  The trick is whether a BOINC points made by doing the science at GPUGrid is equivalent to crunching a CPU WU at WCG.  That I don't know. 

As far as the number of WUs run, the GPUGrid WUs are bigger than the ones I crunch at WCG.  So they take longer to crunch for a given number of WUs, but you get a heck of a lot more points for it.

I suppose that may have an answer if GPU crunching comes to WCG.  I am prepared to upgrade the GPUs in all my farm machines if it proves worthwhile.  Heck, I'm running old 90's vintage Virge cards in a lot of the farm machines now.  We have folks that run totally headless, with no graphics card.  They control the machines remotely.

What I do know is that the more hardware we can bring to the picture, on any project, the better all the projects will do, and the more good we can contribute to the world.  

Bob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

ok guys.   I put my AMD rig back on air for now and got it ready to crunch away.  However this is all the WCG manager does.  doesn't start to crunch.  Any advise??


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

Woo, as of now we are ranked 1525! Link

@ Chicken Patty - I think I had that problem before, all I did to fix it was uninstall BOINC and re-install it, then it started working again, so I guess try that. If that doesn't work then idk.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Woo, as of now we are ranked 1525! Link
> 
> @ Chicken Patty - I think I had that problem before, all I did to fix it was uninstall BOINC and re-install it, then it started working again, so I guess try that. If that doesn't work then idk.



thanks.

I'll give that shot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

just installed and reinstalled.  No good!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 6, 2009)

Might also be a firewall issue?  IIRC, I had to allow boinc through the firewall on a few rigs.  I'm thinking that was back when I was running server 03 on the rigs.  I run Vista 64 bit on everything now.

What op system?

I know for sure when you are running a remote monitoring program like BoincView, to manage a farm, port 31416 has to be opened on the target machine.

The re-install suggestion may clear it up too.  Don't know.  If it doesn't, poke into your firewall and see if boinc is listed as allowed.

Bob

Whoops, crossed posts with you CP...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

123bob said:


> Might also be a firewall issue?  IIRC, I had to allow boinc through the firewall on a few rigs.  I'm thinking that was back when I was running server 03 on the rigs.  I run Vista 64 bit on everything now.
> 
> What op system?
> 
> ...



its my bench rig, no firewall, Windows security center is disabled.  Any other suggestions.  Re installing it didnt work neither   dammit I wanted to have both rigs crunching.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 6, 2009)

Is regular internet working?  IPCONFIG look OK?  Op sys?  I may have some cavalry headed over the hill to help on this too....

Bob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

123bob said:


> Is regular internet working?  IPCONFIG look OK?  Op sys?  I may have some cavalry headed over the hill to help on this too....
> 
> Bob



everything works fine bro.  what is OP sys?


----------



## 123bob (Apr 6, 2009)

Operating system.  Vista, XP and such.

While we are at it, what BOINC version are you running?  If you click "advanced" view, it's under the Help>About menu selection.

We'll try our best to get you going tonight....I know how I am when I get a stuck machine.  It's near 2 am your way...

Bob


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2009)

could you go into advanced view (lower right) and give a screen shot - might be more information.

If BOINC can't see the internet but everything else can, then something has to be wrong with BOINC - since no firewall, antivirus, anti-spyware etc is loaded.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry guys, I shut the rig down already, imma hit the sack.  I'll get you guys the screenshot tomorrow.  Thanks a lot for the help however


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think that is a good idea man.  All those wasted CPU cycles are going to haunt your dreams.  And then there are all of the kittens that will die.  Can you live with that on your conscience?


----------



## 123bob (Apr 6, 2009)

hehe....The cavalry is here....via every comm system the forum has to offer....

Thx guys....

CP, If you want to pick this up tomorrow, fine.  It just shows you have more sense than we probably do.....


----------



## 123bob (Apr 6, 2009)

*SOAPBOX WARNING>*  OK, here's perfect example of why a sub-forum is needed.  We tried to help out CP with a problem, and put a bunch of posts up.  This particular post has to do with my post #154, and Fits post #151, etc......It's clear down in post #168.

If I stick this info in an edit on my post #154, it may be lost, due to the in-between posts on other topics.  It won't be seen.....  This is on the topic of the technicals of BOINC and it's point system, and how it was designed.  Crunching (and folding) can be very complex, requiring different threads to keep it straight......*>SOAPBOX OVER*

_>>Possible temporary solution?  Make threads in whatever the best section is for TPU WCG to live in, and begin the title of every thread with "TPU WCG", no matter what the rest of the title says.  That way, you could search the forum for TPU WCG and get all the threads you need.  That might make this doable in the present circumstances? <<_

*OK, now to my post.*  There is a VERY good article that goes really deep in BOINC point calculation.  I could not find that particular paper since our home is busted.  We had a thread on it....  I will come back and link it when I go home.  For now, I looked at BOINC's home page and found this technical paper here.  It's about how BOINC was formulated.  It has very good background for those with a technical bent.  (I'm a Staff Electrical Engineer on the day job, so I get stuck reading this kind of stuff...can't help it....)

What we do can be treated very simply on the surface for those who do not want to dig too deep.  On the other hand, it can get VERY technically complex if one desires to know the nuances of it.  The key for the folks you encounter while you build your team is to be able to point them the right places when the questions come.  Some questions are easy, some are not.  *:End of my actual post info*

In the case of CP's problem tonight, there is a simple solution that I KNOW I came across before, I just could not pull it up right away.  (And yes, it was frustrating to me.  I had to call up the cavalry to come and help...)  That's what the team is for, with the right thread structure.   T, and others in the cav, have seen this before too.  It just shows that anyone can be stumped for an answer, anytime.  What good thread management allows is to cut through the BS and find the magic search words.  

Don't get me wrong, we XS WCG team refugees are probably world famous at taking a thread off topic...  I have not done that here, since we are your guests.  :up: (A "thumbs up" in XS emoticonage..)

Allright, enough.  I seem to be famous for writing "books" on XS too.....  Sorry!

Regards,
Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 6, 2009)

Yee-Hahh!  1,374th place with the morning update!!  Here.

Go team, go!

Also, sorry for the "book" above.....  Sometimes I get too serious about this stuff...  It is interesting stuff though.

Keep on crunching!!

Bob


----------



## Hicks (Apr 6, 2009)

Holy crap Bob!!!  LMAO!! @ your book!

Way to go guys!!  Moving up really quick now.  I can only stay on here for maybe another week.  I cant loose my 49th spot @ XS.  I have a few guys breathing down my neck....

Even thought the points dont matter, its much more fun to talk shit.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 6, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Holy crap Bob!!!  LMAO!! @ your book!
> 
> Way to go guys!!  Moving up really quick now.  I can only stay on here for maybe another week.  I cant loose my 49th spot @ XS.  I have a few guys breathing down my neck....
> 
> Even thought the points dont matter, its much more fun to talk shit.



Hehe, Fallwind will likely run me over, but it's all good. :up:  I was about to run over SS, so I pulled off the road for a bit.

Bob

<------WOW, two stars now!!

@ Hicks below.....To avoid spamming more, I'll put my reply here......  Yup, that's me!


----------



## Hicks (Apr 6, 2009)

123bob said:


> <------WOW, two stars now!!



Spammer!!!




Runs & hides....wheres the couch!!!


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 6, 2009)

alright i just added 2 more computers...equally 6 in all for me...that should add a lil boost!! BURN BABY BURN!!!


----------



## Hicks (Apr 6, 2009)

YEEHAWW!!  The more the merrier!!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Spammer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hit 2 stars a little while ago 

I noticed there is no :sofa: around here


----------



## 123bob (Apr 6, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I hit 2 stars a little while ago
> 
> I noticed there is no :sofa: around here



I found it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It was stuck in the corner of the big tent, near the chow hall, in the XS tent city...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome, now I can hide from Dave next time!  My ear still isn't normal yet.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 6, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Awesome, now I can hide from Dave next time!  My ear still isn't normal yet.



What?  I still cant hear with my left ear....& I talked to Dave over 3 weeks ago.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 6, 2009)

gee what does dave do to kill your hearing?


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

Hicks said:


> What?  I still cant hear with my left ear....& I talked to Dave over 3 weeks ago.



I got it easy, Dave had already snagged FP earlier that day!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> gee what does dave do to kill your hearing?



Dave has "the book" with phone numbers and calls us when we've been bad and basically his victims go deaf and their phone batteries die


----------



## Hicks (Apr 6, 2009)

LMAO!  I have a good excuse if I need to get off the phone...

Oh noes Dave...My son just filled up his diaper!!!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

OK, time for today's placement......drum roll please......

*1,249th place!!*

Link Here.

I'm projecting TPU will be in better than 1,000th place in a bit less than two days.... to TPU....

Everyone needs to get out everything they have and recruit from all across the forum. 

Side note......CP, did you get your machine up?

Bob


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Redraider said we aint S*** so i think we should go for the goal of passing them.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=21573



Smacktalk eh?  TPU go give it to 'em


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

soon as i get my i7 outta the shitter i'll have it up and crunching again.

lets get em guys!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Redraider said we aint S*** so i think we should go for the goal of passing them.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=21573



Hehe....MuahHaHa.....Let me work out some math........


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

What happened to your i7 Fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

no cpu cooling ATM.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh ok, that could be a slight problem


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

Well it's been playing on my mind and I decided to give you guys a shot in the arm. Somebody has to pay for the cleanup crew at Tent City...those guys are making one hell of a mess.

Expect to see a jump in your points over the next few days


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

WOOT! thanks CD! we appreciate the help.


----------



## xVeinx (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys.   I put my AMD rig back on air for now and got it ready to crunch away.  However this is all the WCG manager does.  doesn't start to crunch.  Any advise??



Is it attached to WCG and to to your account? Which version of boinc are you using? If it's the 6.6.x version, a few have had problems with the install (alpha/beta testing had some froubles too). You might have better luck with the 6.4.x version. As well, if you load up the advanced view and pull up the messages tab, you might find out what the error messages are. I can help debug a little better with those.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Well it's been playing on my mind and I decided to give you guys a shot in the arm. Somebody has to pay for the cleanup crew at Tent City...those guys are making one hell of a mess.
> 
> Expect to see a jump in your points over the next few days



WOOOHOOO!  Come on CD let get them in the top 500!!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard CD!! :up: (I gotta find that emoticon somewhere.  It's one of my favorites!!)

 This one is OK, but a bit too hyper for my tastes....

Bob


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

123bob said:


> Welcome aboard CD!! :up: (I gotta find that emoticon somewhere.  It's one of my favorites!!)
> 
> This one is OK, but a bit too hyper for my tastes....
> 
> Bob


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

lol...I knew it would not be long before the Refugees imported their XS emoticon dialect Just wait till they find your women...you do have women? They'll make the Moorish invasion of Sicily fade into obscurity


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g270/SparkyJJO/smileys/thumbsup.gif



Oh Baby, *THANK YOU SPARKY*, you just made my day....


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> lol...I knew it would not be long before the Refugees imported their XS emoticon dialect Just wait till they find your women...you do have women? They'll make the Moorish invasion of Sicily fade into obscurity



Yeah, but did Sicily have sheep?

Bob

*<OK, should not have gone there, bangs head on workbench....Didn't realize I'm outside the tent city on that one....>*


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

You know that is a valid point...and with all the Saltpetre and Prozac floating around the Tent City...well you get the picture.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

here you go guys, this is the messages tab.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe go to the WGC website and go to "My Grid" then on the left side click on "Device Manager" and configure it from there? Or go to "My Projects" and make sure there is at least one project selected?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

When you installed WCG it should have run a set up wizard that asked you for a URL to a project and your user name and password: that will connect you to the project you designate in the WCG control panel.

You can always go to My Grid and configure everything from there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> When you installed WCG it should have run a set up wizard that asked you for a URL to a project and your user name and password: that will connect you to the project you designate in the WCG control panel.
> 
> You can always go to My Grid and configure everything from there.



how do I configure it there?  I put my same username and password.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

You should see a projects tab and you also need to choose a team (there will be a search menu for finding it) TechPowerUp. Don't have My Grid open ATM but if you get stuck I'll poke around in it and walk you through.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> You should see a projects tab and you also need to choose a team (there will be a search menu for finding it) TechPowerUp. Don't have My Grid open ATM but if you get stuck I'll poke around in it and walk you through.



I dont see where it lets you choose a team or any of that


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

Click on My Team on the left to select team


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

Can you also click HELP>ABOUT and give us the version BOINC you are running?  The Operating system would still be useful too.  Vista what?  XP what?

Thx.  This thing WILL crunch.  No doubt about it....

Bob


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty
You have the clock on the machine wrong.It is not 1/22/2008 anymore.The Peer Certificates have expired.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol yeah that could be a slight problem, I bet if you fix that it will start to work properly!

Nice catch RAMMIE, I didn't even notice that!


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice catch Rammie 

Well my first points have appeared on My Grid, I notice they take a while to update, but at least I know they are getting through.
I suppose it is the same as the Stanford servers and just takes to time to appear.

Is there any way to limit the amount of info in the Messages tab (Advanced View) ?? There seems to be alot of info that is not needed.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Is there any way to limit the amount of info in the Messages tab (Advanced View) ?? There seems to be alot of info that is not needed.



No, not that I know of anyway.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 7, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> No, not that I know of anyway.



Thanks anyway, just took me awhile to find -

"07/04/2009 06:21:59|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.  Requesting 25921 seconds of work, reporting 3 completed tasks"

I was not sure all was working correctly...but looks good now


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Chicken Patty
> You have the clock on the machine wrong.It is not 1/22/2008 anymore.The Peer Certificates have expired.



O crap. I have done that sooooooo many times when CLRing CMOS


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

1147 guys, keep it up

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&offset=1140


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> O crap. I have done that sooooooo many times when CLRing CMOS



Ya me too, many times...it always brings up the WTF?!?

Hey CD...you took some of my pie!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

lol That's a first.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 7, 2009)

I bet you no one noticed it when he just uploaded the pic


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Chicken Patty
> You have the clock on the machine wrong.It is not 1/22/2008 anymore.The Peer Certificates have expired.



That's it!!  I knew it was something easy, I just couldn't pull it out of my old worn out memory bank....

Thanks much Rammie!! 

CP, let us know this took care of it.

Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 1147 guys, keep it up
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&offset=1140



:woot:!  (or  in TPU lingo...) Rock on folks....Looks like we should break the 1,000 mark with tomorrow's morning update.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

im back up and running at 4ghz with the i7


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im back up and running at 4ghz with the i7



Congrats!  We can sure use the power.

Bob


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im back up and running at 4ghz with the i7



It's about time dude!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 7, 2009)

joined!


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> joined!



Sweet! that E8400 should knock out some WU's!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 7, 2009)

yea soon as i get my rig together. my fdi x48 should be here the 10th and then i can build!

right now im using a ghetto rigged x2 3800+ with my new gtx260


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

how do i get gpu and cpu crunching on the same machine?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

It should not be a prob as the SMP and GPU clients are different and use a dfferent Folder. 

Make sure you choose a different Machine ID for each client. Default for the console GPU is 2...so if you already installed that just install the SMP and make it 1 or 3 or any number that your GPU(s) are not assigned.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how do i get gpu and cpu crunching on the same machine?



What OS you running...I dont know about F@H, but for GPUGRID.  I use Vista x64 ultimate & with boinc I run 4 WCG wu's & 1 Gpugrid wu.  Xp wouldnt work that way, it would only let me run 3 WCG wu's & 1 gpugrid wu.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

vista64


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> vista64



F@H?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

im not running F@H at all.

i installed gpugrid and it seems as though it just updated my BOINC and im back to running 4 threads on the CPU again.

it shows the gtx295 as detected but its not using it.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Your using the advanced view in boinc?  You did attach to another project?(gpugrid) & does it show that you have WU's for Gpugrid?  Do you like cotton or polyester?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

looks like i have to create the TPU gpugrid team as well?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.gpugrid.net/team_display.php?teamid=1111


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

WOOOHOOO...you got it now brother!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

do the gpugrid points add to our overall points?


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

No completely seperate.  It will show 2 lines on the boinc client. one for gpugrid & one for WCG.

You can check your stats for both over @ freedc.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

damn... so its not all going to the same place like F@H does


----------



## 123bob (Apr 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> damn... so its not all going to the same place like F@H does



Two totally separate projects.  They share the same BOINC client but the GPUGrid points go to your team there, and WCG points go to WCG.

That's what I was referring to when I was mentioning that WCG needs to get projects that can use GPU CUDA.  Then all the points could go to WCG.

I figure our XS team will blow right past our rival in the #2 slot if we can get this at WCG.  We have lots of really mean graphic cards in our rigs.  I will pop for 16 GTX 2XX class cards if this comes about.  That would put up some killer points...

You're really cranking now!!  You've got all that hardware rocking.  (Just keep and eye on your CPU and GPU temps until you know how it will react...)  Crunch on bro. 

Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

i only have one gpu up and running right now. 

i may get the others going soon.

gpus seem to fold alot faster than cpu but 

cpus crunch faster than gpus.

odd


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

My bad Fits I thought that you were folding lol...I have not tried GPU grid and probbly won't. I like the way my rigs run Folding and Crunching at the same time.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> My bad Fits I thought that you were folding lol...I have not tried GPU grid and probbly won't. I like the way my rigs run Folding and Crunching at the same time.



Yep that's what I do.  Works together beautifully.


----------



## xVeinx (Apr 7, 2009)

Good Catch Rammie.


----------



## A novice (Apr 7, 2009)

I found my way here at last; I see some of you are helping out on the TPU WCG team.  Just to thank TPU in a small way for giving a home to XS refugees I'd like to join you as well,       Rob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2009)

welcome to TPU and our WCG team.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

#1063 guys!!!

woot!

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2009)

Woot Im not in last place lol need to go install that PS3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

I said it once, I say it again.  I know a lot of the peeps helping me are from XS, but TPU is an awesome place.  

Here you go guys, It was the date that was set up wrong in the BIOS, never paid it any mind since it was my benching rig you know.

Well off I go  two rigs crunching now.

Lets bring TPU up to the mothafucking top!!!!!!


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 8, 2009)

TO the mutha fucking top.....i had to shut the barton off, it was starting to get glitchy letting here cool down after 6 days of straight running at 158F shes a bit toasty. Ill start her back up before going to sleep


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 8, 2009)

So for a while I decided to start running this again on all my CPU's.  Folding will take a hit, but 3xGTX260s still do pretty well themselves, plus the PS3 here and there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

damn marine, thats intense   get'er back up dude 

Now thats the spirit dark.  I heard PS3's are monsters folding?  True????


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 8, 2009)

They're good, don't know how to monitor their PPD, has a different layout so can't be sure.  But at the rate it finishes a WU, I'd guess anywhere from like 3k-5k PPD, could be way off though.  WU's take 6-8 hours I think.  Better than most CPU's I would imagine.  NVidia based GPU, 256MB DDR3 so going to guess 8x00 type GPU, G80 core spinoff.  Really don't know personally the exact details.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn marine, thats intense   get'er back up dude
> 
> Now thats the spirit dark.  I heard PS3's are monsters folding?  True????



dont worry teh 2 laptops are still kicking it!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> They're good, don't know how to monitor their PPD, has a different layout so can't be sure.  But at the rate it finishes a WU, I'd guess anywhere from like 3k-5k PPD, could be way off though.  WU's take 6-8 hours I think.  Better than most CPU's I would imagine.  NVidia based GPU, 256MB DDR3 so going to guess 8x00 type GPU, G80 core spinoff.  Really don't know personally the exact details.



i just keep hearing that I thought i'd ask.  Anyhow yeah that does seem pretty good.  How powerful are those things as far as graphics, never really read up anything on that system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> dont worry teh 2 laptops are still kicking it!!!



haha, i got both of my rigs now, lets see how I jump in the rankings, and TPU as well.  the phenom II should crunch pretty decent as well I would say.

Phenom II and a i7 crunching, to mighty powerful rigs I would say


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

Mmmmm Lemon Pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Mmmmm Lemon Pie


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



You'll get some one day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

damn long way I came

5k posts!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2009)

Now that I see the pie I want some......


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty
It's a Matrix Lie


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

You got your Ass Pie (WTG cyriene)
You got your Boincing Berry pie (WTG Chicken Patty)
You got Lilac Pie (WTG Sparky JJO)
You got Pecan Pie (WTG Kevinbo03)
You got Mint Julep Pie (WTG Hicks121)
You got the highly prized Pink Pie (WTG a novice 1)
You got Lemon Pie (WTG CyberDruid)
You got that ever tasty Blueberry Pie (WTG 4x4n)
You got the Key Lime Pie (WTG 123Bob)
And then you got Cherry Pie...also known as RAMMIE Pie (WTG RAMMIE)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2009)

No Pecan pie WTF


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

Fixed...go for it


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Fixed...go for it



I would kill for Pecan Pie, and Kevinbo03 has it I'm getting my pie


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

That's the spirit. Now get those Hampsters doped up and spinning like turbines.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

damulta never fails to crack me up   you guys and your pie.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

Just think of it as a Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 8, 2009)

Now I want pie and there is none in this house, damn you all.  I so want to spam with about 50,000 more of those.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 8, 2009)

i think i derseve a whole pie for pushing 2 laptops and a barton to there breaking point! hahaha...Or if you sas me! ill just build 10 i7 rigs...if you wanna make this personal! HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

I see I got pushed to a smaller piece of pie now 
So what flavor is the gray piece


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I see I got pushed to a smaller piece of pie now
> So what flavor is the gray piece http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g270/SparkyJJO/smileys/icon_neutral.gif



moon pie


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I see I got pushed to a smaller piece of pie now
> So what flavor is the gray piece http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g270/SparkyJJO/smileys/icon_neutral.gif



At least it's not ass pie...

I think it tastes like cigarette ashes...I know I had a slice or too...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

does my piece of the pie taste like chicken???


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I'll be joining you guys today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think I'll be joining you guys today!



thats the way to go Paulie   How many rigs you going to have crunching?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats the way to go Paulie   How many rigs you going to have crunching?



1 or 2. Haven't decided yet. I may be getting another gtx260, so my main i7 rig should do the job.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

Right on.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Does this work on AMD? It says Intelx86 on the installer.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah i have it running on 2 amd systems it works fine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

1028th

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## 123bob (Apr 8, 2009)

*WOOT!* 

*We broke 1,000th place with the update!  978th place.  here*

Of note is that the regular team stats page does not update the team rank as fast as this page does.  Seems to take some time for the rank on the team page to get the overall team placement.

The team page is good for seeing who we are about to run over, and for team member stats.  Note that the team page here show us about to run over team #977, which is accurate.  However, it still shows us at 1,028th place.  This is not accurate.

To summarize.  You can get the team placement at the first page, individual stats and the "roadkill" list at the second page.

Bob


----------



## Hicks (Apr 8, 2009)

& my slice of pie keeps gettn smaller & smaller...its ok though...im on a diet.


----------



## mcoffey (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work guys...we look forward to seeing you come up in our rear view mirror in another month or so...good luck to you.

andyc


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks andy. its good to see some friendly competition. good luck to you guys over at rrr.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 8, 2009)

damn! not in top 10 yet


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 8, 2009)

I live for competition...

It's the SPICE of LIFE...


----------



## mcoffey (Apr 8, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> damn! not in top 10 yet



Top 10...in what...total team rank???? Not a realistic expectation, even for our team. You might get there in another 2 years or so if every other team folds up, stops crunching and your team increases it's output 100 times over.


andyc


----------



## Baleful (Apr 8, 2009)

I look forward to the competition fellas.  

Let em' roll.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 8, 2009)

not total team rank!! as in the team member rank


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 8, 2009)

dammit!! 21st in local rank!


----------



## mcoffey (Apr 8, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> dammit!! 21st in local rank!



Been there myself man....maybe time to press the ole VISA crunch button

andyc


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish I could....I  am running outta money man...


----------



## Hicks (Apr 8, 2009)

Go find yourself a cougar & ask her for $$


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

lol!

any other ideas on how to get money?

im needing a better cpu and another gtx295


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

I just clocked my two QX9650 rigs up to 4ghz. Damn the torpedoes.

Current CPUs devoted to the effort


2 x X5470 @ 4.1ghz
2 x QX9650 @ 4ghz
920 @stock w/HTT
X3320 @ 3ghz
Q8300 @stock

Sold some rigs recently so I have slightly less punch than usual.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 8, 2009)

Milestones Today
TechPowerUp! passes 750,000
JWL1991 passes 5,000


Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerUp! passed 700,000
SparkyJJO passed 1,100,000
h3llb3nd4 passed 500
Damulta passed 500
Oily_17 passed 500


----------



## Baleful (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lol!
> 
> *any other ideas on how to get money?*
> 
> im needing a better cpu and another gtx295




lol, most people work for that......


----------



## Hicks (Apr 8, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Q8300 @stock


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 8, 2009)

I noticed that The manager's 1 second is about 2 seconds in real life


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

The Q8300 is on a Zotac 610i and it doesn't OC.

I had some high falootin Mobos that were just too pimp to serve as pure Crunchers. I'm retooling with some cheapass mobos that OC and some low dollar PSUs...no sense running a flock of $600 rigs ya know.


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lol!
> 
> any other ideas on how to get money?
> 
> im needing a better cpu and another gtx295




A simple suggestion would be to get a job...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

i have a job. doesn't make enough.


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have a job. doesn't make enough.




You've told me with your own mouth on the phone that all you do is sit at home and surf the Internet forums...

You said you get paid to write some sort of reviews and you make money selling items on multiple computer forums...


----------



## Hicks (Apr 8, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The Q8300 is on a Zotac 610i and it doesn't OC.
> 
> I had some high falootin Mobos that were just too pimp to serve as pure Crunchers. I'm retooling with some cheapass mobos that OC and some low dollar PSUs...no sense running a flock of $600 rigs ya know.



LoL!  Ok Cd Ill let you slide this time.  Buying a mobo that dont overclock though....hmmm 

Totally agree on not spending that much $$ on the crunchers.  Thats why I buy Ultra psu's & never have had a single problem.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2009)

Well there were no reviews on the 610i that mentioned the lack of OC...and I know Zotac generally is into performance so I made a wrong assumption.

It is a tiny little mobo though...it'll be perfect for my Daughter's rig in a couple of months.

Zotac got their chance. I'll try something else...not a fan of G-boards but I hear they do make some mATX that OC a Quad.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2009)

Just joined, downloaded and now I'm crunching...


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

I just joined too, am I doing it right?





This is a lot easier than folding


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

awesomeness paul. thanks for joining!


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yea, much easier to setup than folding.  And I'm sure fit mentioned this, but just to maybe inform some new members, this stresses your CPU alot, possibly more than Foldling.  So make sure you have good cooling or balls.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does this work on AMD? It says Intelx86 on the installer.



my Phenom II is crunching away, so no worries for you my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Yea, much easier to setup than folding.  And I'm sure fit mentioned this, but just to maybe inform some new members, this stresses your CPU alot, possibly more than Foldling.  So make sure you have good cooling or balls.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/Capture003007.jpg



I looked at your temps and decided, you have the balls my friend   Too close for comfort.  You on air?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just joined too, am I doing it right?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/Untitled297.jpg
> This is a lot easier than folding



woohoo, what settings you crunching at?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woohoo, what settings you crunching at?



I don't know, I had to stop it since I was playing l4d but I'll start it up again. Where do I check?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't know, I had to stop it since I was playing l4d but I'll start it up again. Where do I check?



I mean like CPU settings and clock, like check in CPUz or something


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh I'm at 3ghz, haven't tried OCing yet. Probably wont for awhile.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh I'm at 3ghz, haven't tried OCing yet. Probably wont for awhile.



you should be able to crunch some good numbers however.

Hey anyone tried running the CPu benchmark in the BOINC manager.


In advance view go to advance > run cpu benchmarks


----------



## alucasa (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh I'm at 3ghz, haven't tried OCing yet. Probably wont for awhile.



Your temp is really high. Try lowering load settings on WCG client to like 90% or 80%.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

alucasa said:


> Your temp is really high. Try lowering load settings on WCG client to like 90% or 80%.



27c is hot


----------



## alucasa (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 27c is hot



Oops ! 
Sorry, I meant to refer dark2099's post. lol


----------



## alucasa (Apr 9, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Yea, much easier to setup than folding.  And I'm sure fit mentioned this, but just to maybe inform some new members, this stresses your CPU alot, possibly more than Foldling.  So make sure you have good cooling or balls.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/Capture003007.jpg



Your temp is really high. Try lowering load settings on WCG client to like 90% or 80%.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I looked at your temps and decided, you have the balls my friend   Too close for comfort.  You on air?



Yup, these i7 chips don't seem to mind them much cause it doesn't flinch.  And I just realized something, it survived last night at these settings, can possibly try a lower vcore and get those temps down.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

PM||Running CPU benchmarks
4/8/2009 6:10:52 PM||Benchmark results:
4/8/2009 6:10:52 PM||   Number of CPUs: 3
4/8/2009 6:10:52 PM||   2976 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
4/8/2009 6:10:52 PM||   6417 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
4/8/2009 6:10:53 PM||Resuming computation

Keep in mind I have photoshop, firefox, Windows Media Player, Steam, XFire and the WCG thing goin.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> PM||Running CPU benchmarks
> 4/8/2009 6:10:52 PM||Benchmark results:
> 4/8/2009 6:10:52 PM||   Number of CPUs: 3
> 4/8/2009 6:10:52 PM||   2976 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
> ...



thats not bad at all shadow.


hey dark yeah man maybe you can run stable at lower vcore.  Should help out a lot with temps.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll do that tonight.  For now I am waiting on the update that should be happening in the next 5-10 minutes.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 9, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> I'll do that tonight.  For now I am waiting on the update that should be happening in the next 5-10 minutes.



You're hooked!


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 9, 2009)

Same with folding, I check the stats more often then they update.  They're all too slow.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Does this have a GPU client or should I keep my 4870 folding?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does this have a GPU client or should I keep my 4870 folding?



If you are asking if WCG has GPU folding, at the moment, not officially. But there are some beta testing software for CUBA based Nvidia GPU WCGing. You should look at the WCG website for more info.  I haven't really looked at it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I will have my CPU boincing and my GPU folding


----------



## 123bob (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I think I will have my CPU boincing and my GPU folding



That is a recipe many at XS do.  It works well.  Crunching GPUGrid along with WCG, both on BOINC, also works but you have to watch what version you run on.  It's a little trickier.

A thought for this team is to "cross-pollinate" with your folding team.  Fold for them with your GPUs, and ask them to crunch WCG for your team....  A quick and easy way to boost both teams.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

4/8/2009 8:14:32 PM||Benchmark results:
4/8/2009 8:14:32 PM||   Number of CPUs: 5
4/8/2009 8:14:32 PM||   4018 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
4/8/2009 8:14:32 PM||   11864 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


I run gpugrid also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

Hicks said:


> 4/8/2009 8:14:32 PM||Benchmark results:
> 4/8/2009 8:14:32 PM||   Number of CPUs: 5
> 4/8/2009 8:14:32 PM||   4018 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
> 4/8/2009 8:14:32 PM||   11864 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
> ...



pretty good Dhrystone, whats your system specs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

mine


Whetstone:3796
Dhrystone:9591

Had a couple of programs on the background running

Screenshot:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

my i7 rig has crunched non stop since last couple of days, I havent even gamed so yeah

My phenom II rig is going on 20 hours now


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2009)

I guess clocking up the rigs a bit did the trick





Twilyth gets the ass pie....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

GEEEZ! awesomeness CD.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

When do I get pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

why ain't I even on the pie???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why ain't I even on the pie???



you aint massive enough


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&offset=860

903 guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you aint massive enough


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



all the guys in the pie have 3+ huge rigs crunching so yeah....


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> all the guys in the pie have 3+ huge rigs crunching so yeah....



Not true.  I have a q6600 @ 3.2, phenom 9600BE @ stock (crappy mobo), and a half dozen old single core Athlon 64 and Athlon XP boxes 

Good thing I don't pay the electric bill, those old single cores aren't very efficient 

But all ya need (right now) is three quads to get you in on the pie


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

my bill was $35 high last month from folding on all 4 gtx295 cores, and my 260.....


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

I have at least $60 per month worth.  Yeah, when I'm paying the bill after I graduate next month, all these single cores are shutting down forever  

May try and sell off some parts from them if any are worth anything.  Got a cherry 2500+ barton (3200+ in disguise) that may be worth something for example.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When do I get pie





Chicken Patty said:


> why ain't I even on the pie???



I'm thinking soon, my teammates.  Looks like you both have caught "cruncheritis".  (I'm thinking Dark is already a lost case.  Checking stats every 20 minutes when you know it updates every few hours is the key....  A really bad case there.   But Dark folds too.  I understand that Dark was pre-disposed to this condition....) 

We normally have Dr SiG, from our team, provide therapy for this dreaded disease, but he has not made his way over here.  I have been under his care for several years now.  Look where it got me....

I already know CP has it.  CP had it when I got here.... The kicker was asking about BOINC benches.  One key for high point production is your benches.  Your scores are based on it.  The other side of it is to have a stable system.  High benches that crash on WUs mean very little.

So, some paramedic type stuff may be in order.  The best advice I can give for pie-envy is "take two quads and call us in the morning".....

(@ Dark, those temps are a concern, to me at least.  Suggest getting them down into the 70s at least.....  You've got to run that rig 24/7/365....I'm guessing your RAM will die if your CPU temps are that high?    RAM usually dies on me first.   Is your case airflow good?  Knock on wood, I have never lost a CPU yet, since Intel parts have Mr. THERMTRIP# to protect them, but I have lost lots of RAM.)




SparkyJJO said:


> Not true.  I have a q6600 @ 3.2, phenom 9600BE @ stock (crappy mobo), and a half dozen old single core Athlon 64 and Athlon XP boxes
> 
> Good thing I don't pay the electric bill, those old single cores aren't very efficient
> 
> But all ya need (right now) is three quads to get you in on the pie



I'm thinking 3 decent quads would work.  Certainly when we clear out and go home after cleaning up the tent city, Lots of pie will be available.

For the rest of you, Sparky has the most amazing "cardboard apartment complex" I have ever seen.  He has won the annual XS "Frankenstein" contest at XS two years running with it.  Those single core machines all run in the most amazing setup I know of.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fitseries3 said:


> my bill was $35 high last month from folding on all 4 gtx295 cores, and my 260.....



Hehe.....Power is very cheap out here, and I pay the bills.  The farm costs over $170 per month to run, just for electric.  That's one cost of the addiction.

Figure the hardware cost, but don't forget the "run-rate" for your electric.  If it's your parents paying the bills, you had better be ready to explain this.....

(BTW, Apparently qouting more than two posts here at TPU is an advanced technique.  Took me a while to get it....:slobber:  (An XS emoticon....))

Regards,
Bob


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

outdated pics, but pics nonetheless 














No, don't ask me which wire goes where :shadedshu

Unfortunately, the big box got gutted.  The cardboard was wearing out and wasn't holding up too well anymore.  It got retired   I have 3 real metal cases now but the rest are still in cardboard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> outdated pics, but pics nonetheless
> 
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g270/SparkyJJO/IMG_16651024x768.jpg
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g270/SparkyJJO/IMG_16621024x768.jpg
> ...



soo how many rigs were in that box?


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Big box on the botom had 3.  Middle box had 2. Rest were single systems in single boxes (ran out of big boxes).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Big box on the botom had 3.  Middle box had 2. Rest were single systems in single boxes (ran out of big boxes).



  man, thats a lot of rigs


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

I have 9 computers in my room right now.  My main PC, an AMD 9600BE quad cruncher with a 9600GSO, bunch of A64/AXP crunchers which some have 8800GS cards, and a laptop.

During the winter I have the heat turned off and the window open 
During the spring before the AC kicks on here at school, I swelter in the heat, and the systems run really hot, but no breaks for anyone!  Except when one blew up last year  But my soldering iron fixed it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I have 9 computers in my room right now.  My main PC, an AMD 9600BE quad cruncher with a 9600GSO, bunch of A64/AXP crunchers which some have 8800GS cards, and a laptop.
> 
> During the winter I have the heat turned off and the window open
> During the spring before the AC kicks on here at school, I swelter in the heat, and the systems run really hot, but no breaks for anyone!  Except when one blew up last year  But my soldering iron fixed it




haha thats crazy.  so far I got my i7 crunching which is a heat monster and the Phenom II.  both in my room.  You can feel the temp difference walking in and out of my room


----------



## 123bob (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I have 9 computers in my room right now.  My main PC, an AMD 9600BE quad cruncher with a 9600GSO, bunch of A64/AXP crunchers which some have 8800GS cards, and a laptop.
> 
> During the winter I have the heat turned off and the window open
> During the spring before the AC kicks on here at school, I swelter in the heat, and the systems run really hot, but no breaks for anyone!  Except when one blew up last year  But my soldering iron fixed it



And there you have it.  Thanks for posting those up Sparky! 

As seen above, there are many ways to do crunching, if you want to get it done, the rest are excuses....Sparky is probably one of the most dedicated folding and crunching members I have ever seen.....He does it on a shoestring, and still gets pie......:up:, Brother!!

Take none of those "excuses" from your recruitment targets.  Be nice, be professional, but don't leave without a "sale", if possible.  Use your common sense.....  

As a member of XS, a temporary team member here, a brand new sign-up at "Tech Reaction", the goal is the new recruits.  Those who have never crunched before, don't know what we do, or why we do it....  

Do *NOT* focus on only existing crunchers.  They are already with the program....The reason XS is #3 is the new folks we have that joined the team.  Add up the daily numbers on the XS team page and tell me that's not true.  (Hehe, yeah, I know it will take a while...Add up the top ten of our team and compare it to the rest.  You'll see it's the total our newer members that rock!   Every one of those could be the next DDTung, Rammie, or certainly, take me out (@ #33, worldwide). 

Realize I do not say this without acknowledging that there may be bent feelings, folks dropping out of your team, and all that.  It happens.  I would like to believe that those folks still crunch, are still highly motivated, and are ultimately doing this for a higher reason than just points and team standings.   I know I will do this, as long as cancer in particular exists.  I do this for many family members, friends, co-workers, church members, yada, yada, I have known over the years.  

*Mainly, I do this for my only daughter.  She means the world to me.  I never want her to suffer from "my" genetic line.....*



Crunch my brothers and sisters, crunch.
(or, Fold, Fold, Fold....)

Bob


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Thanks for the kind words bob



You *earned* them Sir! 

Bob


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2009)

This program killed my Dell 3.0HT machine

I don't know if it's the memory or CPU....One tells me thermal issues on boot, and before I reset the bios I was getting memory error at boot. IDK

All I know is that I reset my machine, and was not able to go into normal XP. I could go into safe mood. Now I can't even do that the machine locks on the boot of safe mood.

Damn it.....it has DDR in it also which I don't want to buy.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 9, 2009)

It is likely memory.  Hence the temp warning above.  Will memtest run?  Another approach, and I know it sounds nuts, is to take the mem, put it in a bag and throw it in the freezer overnight, at least.  We've had more than one member recover sticks this way.....

Bob

*EDIT:* It just ocurred to me that you're the first report I know of, on this team, that may have lost HW on crunching.  Congrats!  You may have earned the first TPU WCG "purple heart"!  Quite an honor....I think?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my set up.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> pretty good Dhrystone, whats your system specs?



P45ud3p, x3330 @ 513 x 8.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> This program killed my Dell 3.0HT machine
> 
> I don't know if it's the memory or CPU....One tells me thermal issues on boot, and before I reset the bios I was getting memory error at boot. IDK
> 
> ...



95% it's the ram...That what happens to most of us.  I have lost about 10gig of ram over the last 2 years.   Most of it was the d9 stuff.  Also fried a mobo too, but that had to do with the volt mod & me pushing a little too hard too crunch.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 9, 2009)

I wouldn't run WCG on any pre-built desktops personally. Even my Dell XPS M1330 went poop after running WCG for a few months.

Chances are that pre-built machines were not built in case of stressing the hell out of the system continuously with exception of pre-built sever machines.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2009)

Gotta love a server board with FB DIMM memory...the D5400XS has been chugging away at 4.1ghz for at least 6 months...I've lost track of when I popped the X5470s into it. Runs hot but seems to be doing the job.

I have yet to kill anything Crunching. Maybe that's because I try to keep my VDimm within spec. I'll only go a tenth or so over with good cooling.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

Crap!  Log into my main rig this morning & have a message on the desktop sayn Vista recovered from an unexpected error....

I dont know how long it was down for...was on last night around 8pm.  

So my biggest bitch is that it didnt crunch all night! 

It seems to be running fine now....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&offset=760
*
#846*


*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 900,000
3xploit passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 800,000
Fitseries3 passed 5,000
dark2099 passed 5,000
3xploit passed 500
JWL1991 passed 5,000
Oily_17 passed 1,000


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah baby...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 9, 2009)

None of my work from last night/this morning is included. I'm guessing it will show up tomorrow..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

yep.... my results didnt show up for a day or so...


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

You have to wait for other people in your quorum to get the results in.  It usually takes about a week to show what your rigs are capable of points wise.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 9, 2009)

Hicks, YHPM


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

someone help me keep track...

when we reach 1million points let me know so we can get a news post up on the home page.

if there is any other significant milestone we might possibly get a story as well. i think at this point, breaking into top 500 would signify a news post.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> someone help me keep track...
> 
> when we reach 1million points let me know so we can get a news post up on the home page.
> 
> if there is any other significant milestone we might possibly get a story as well. i think at this point, breaking into top 500 would signify a news post.



We should break 1 mil today in BOINC points.

WCG points we are @ 

 	Points Generated (Rank)  	6,613,040


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

odd problem guys.....

my i7 with 8 threads has finished all its current  projects and doesnt want to DL any more.

i also started BOINC on another machine and it refuses to get any projects. date and time are right and its attached to my WCG account.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

So none of your machines are getting work now?

What projects are you set to work on?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

do i have to add more work ion our team page?

i just got 2 threads outta 8 running again

and the 2nd machine finally got one 

but no signs of any more work.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2009)

Retry Network Communications in Advanced in the manager

Or go to Project and hit update


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

it keeps saying "Communication deferred"


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

it always does...I don't think they have new projects though... I'm not recieving any...


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Well crap I'm going to have to check my boxes when I get back.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 9, 2009)

My E5410 rig has more than 12 tasks remaining.
My NAS rig has 4 extra units. It's enough for it since it's a single-core.
My i7 920 unit has 6 extra units.

It seems fine to me.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

I run HFC, HCC, DDDT, & the clean energy & am getting work from all of them.(well not the clean eneergy right now).

If you go into boinc, preferences, network usage & set your additional work buffer to 5 days or so you should get plenty of work & never run out. 

Now if you guys just leave boinc alone, it will straighten itself out(usually).  But I would set the work buffer to 5 days.  All my rigs run 10 day buffers.

I also checked the WCG forums & there seems to be no problems right now.  I will keep on eye on it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hicks said:


> I run HFC, HCC, DDDT, & the clean energy & am getting work from all of them.(well not the clean eneergy right now).
> 
> If you go into boinc, preferences, network usage & set your additional work buffer to 5 days or so you should get plenty of work & never run out.
> 
> ...



that did it.  i have like 40 tasks now


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

I run a 3 day buffer.

Glad it is working now.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 9, 2009)

All my rigs have a normal amount.  I run a 3 day buffer.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

I want the rest


----------



## 123bob (Apr 9, 2009)

In the course of checking machines out for the above issue, I found Farm-11 to be down.  Looks like a HD right now but it seems to be behaving very slowly booting a USB DVD op sys disc.  Might be something more.  Mem or Mobo.  It's got Patriots on an MSI Neo-F....

I'll probably blow the CMOS out after I run Memtest....

Goes to show that you can lose HW anytime doing this....Good to have spares in the junk pile.

Bob


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3810/29822202yk7.jpg



You lay off the pie brother, I wouldnt want you to get fat!!!


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I want the rest



No you cant have any...all you want to do is(insert American Pie scene here) 


 j/k


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 9, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Crap!  Log into my main rig this morning & have a message on the desktop sayn Vista recovered from an unexpected error....
> 
> I dont know how long it was down for...was on last night around 8pm.
> 
> ...



If you run as service it goes even when nobody is logged on.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 9, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> If you run as service it goes even when nobody is logged on.



Yup!  I thought I had it in my start folder...Im the only one on this rig.  It has been running for 13 days w/o a reboot.  Dont know why it rebooted though...need to dig into it when i get home.

All my other rigs run it as a service...dont know why I didnt on this one.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

817th place

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&offset=760


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Fits,try this page.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
All the info on TPU.Scroll down and you will see all the teams in our sites.
767th in 0.89 days.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

i need to get better at this..


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 9, 2009)

Your page
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=565031


----------



## 123bob (Apr 9, 2009)

Fits, You're doing fine.....

The team page you linked, the overall team rankings, shows our current, correct team rank in relation to other teams.  

The top line on the individual team stats page always seems to be behind on overall team rank.  So you can keep using the overall team rankings page to report the placement of the overall team if you want.  As Rammie points out, the individual team stats page does show our accurate "opportunities" list....So, we would usually be one behind the first other team listed on that page in "opportunities".

I never noticed this page placement stats difference on DC-Stats before coming here.  XS is stuck at a static 3rd place.  We don't see moving for a while.

Bob

BTW, Farm-11 is getting a new HD as we speak....It will be back up in a bit.

EDIT: Hehe, if this is confusing, ignore it.  I'm not sure I understand what I said myself.....


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2009)

WharrrrrrGarbl


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 9, 2009)

123bob said:


> .........
> 
> I never noticed this page placement stats difference on DC-Stats before coming here.  XS is stuck at a static 3rd place.  We don't see moving for a while.
> 
> ..................



You should get out and about once in a while! 
It's easier to get other people interested in the projects.Look how the interest at TPU  is taking off.Myself will be staying until top 100 if the other old-time members of TPU keep contributing so they can get their recognition and own subforum.Remember in the end it all goes in the same pot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

it may take more effort than just top 100 guys. i spoke to w1zzard today and he's more rooting for F@H as of now. even though we have made quite a progression over the past week or so, WCG still doesnt peak interest around TPU as it should. from what you guys from XS tell me, top 100 is a hell of a challenge and will take a LOT more people to reach that goal. i guess its a goal that we will reach in time.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it may take more effort than just top 100 guys. i spoke to w1zzard today and he's more rooting for F@H as of now. even though we have made quite a progression over the past week or so, WCG still doesnt peak interest around TPU as it should. from what you guys from XS tell me, top 100 is a hell of a challenge and will take a LOT more people to reach that goal. i guess its a goal that we will reach in time.



I've been reading the front page for a couple of years and every once in a while venturing into the forums when I see something interesting in the sidebar.You have a respected name here from what I can gather.I know for a fact that you are a very honest seller/trader.I think you could sell quite a few members on the idea of running WCG.Maybe A couple of $$$ off their purchase if they run WCG for a month.They could even do it under your account.Some folks will get instantly hooked.Screw Prime,OCCT or linpack,Save a child from cancer while stress testing.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 10, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> You should get out and about once in a while!
> It's easier to get other people interested in the projects.Look how the interest at TPU  is taking off.Myself will be staying until top 100 if the other old-time members of TPU keep contributing so they can get their recognition and own subforum.Remember in the end it all goes in the same pot.



Hehe....I had the exact same thought at 3 am this morning.  So much so, I got up, _went over to WCG and created this team _here.... 

It is representing this new forum here.

I took one quad, moved it over to my new account, "123bob_TR" and started it crunching....

I wasn't going to let the cat out of the bag until my one person, one quad team gets some WUs validated.  I've got a bunch pending.....
I'm 123bob on the Tech Reaction forum too.  I'm saving my very first post to announce they now have a crunching team on their hands!  

I agree that the more new, never before crunched, computers we can get, the faster we get some meaningful cures.  I'd love to see a world without cancer, and know we have a long way to go.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also created another account, "123bob_TPU".  One quad is on that too.  That will show on the DC page as soon as WUs validate.

The rest of the farm I will take home to XS with me.  There will be a Gainstown dually in my near future to replace the two quads on assignment.  When XS comes back, I'll catch up on what parts this might be.  MM helped me on the last one, he's got a handle on this one too.

I'll build up farms in the two new places over time.  I have badges to earn you know...

_Crunch On everyone!!_

Bob

BTW, Farm-11 is back up and crunching.  Blew a HD out of it.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it may take more effort than just top 100 guys. i spoke to w1zzard today and he's more rooting for F@H as of now. even though we have made quite a progression over the past week or so, WCG still doesnt peak interest around TPU as it should. from what you guys from XS tell me, top 100 is a hell of a challenge and will take a LOT more people to reach that goal. i guess its a goal that we will reach in time.



Thats too bad. Maybe we can get him to change his mind. Even a subforum in the folding forum. I was planning on staying and helping to reach the top 100 also, but it sure would help with recruiting to have a wcg section.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 10, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Screw Prime,OCCT or linpack,Save a child from cancer while stress testing.



Sigged!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2009)

I will promote it, and I will offer discounts on items that I sell if people will run WCG. I'm actually embarrassed that I haven't been involved in this before. I'll be spreading the word. I just joined yesterday, but I will be a dedicated member from now on. Such a worthy cause.


----------



## road-runner (Apr 10, 2009)

Both projects are great projects, just get a motherboard with 3 or 4 PCIE slots throw in some GTS 250s folding and run WCG on the cpus. Problem solved...


----------



## alucasa (Apr 10, 2009)

Watch your power bill.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 10, 2009)

road-runner said:


> Both projects are great projects, just get a motherboard with 3 or 4 PCIE slots throw in some GTS 250s folding and run WCG on the cpus. Problem solved...



Right on! Doesn't matter whether you crunch,fold or some other cause you believe in.
So many computers so many wasted cycles.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 10, 2009)

alucasa said:


> Watch your power bill.


Shhhhh I have holdings that need profits for me to carry on.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope we can get our own WCG forum one day here.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2009)

Just set up rig number 2. Both rigs currently running projects. I'm going to put together another rig in a week or 2 as a dedicated WCG.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 10, 2009)

alucasa said:


> I hope we can get our own WCG forum one day here.



Agree.  Look at how many different topics we've covered in just this thread....


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2009)

123bob said:


> Agree.  Look at how many different topics we've covered in just this thread....



We'll work on it.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I will promote it, and I will offer discounts on items that I sell if people will run WCG. I'm actually embarrassed that I haven't been involved in this before. I'll be spreading the word. I just joined yesterday, but I will be a dedicated member from now on. Such a worthy cause.





Look!Q It says Moderator under his name.It's gonna take off here.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 10, 2009)

Way off topic, but doubt Fit or Paulie will mind to much, hilarious avatar Paulie.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Look!Q It says Moderator under his name.It's gonna take off here.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24746&stc=1&d=1239325450



I'm hoping my contribution will start to show up tomorrow.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well got my loop set up again, not my best WB on the i7, gotta get new screws.  Temps are down though, so I'm happy.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 10, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Well got my loop set up again, not my best WB on the i7, gotta get new screws.  Temps are down though, so I'm happy.




Anything to get it out of the 90s..  That was scary.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 10, 2009)

Woot!

We broke 800 at 799th place.  Good on you folks..


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24746&stc=1&d=1239325450



WTF Pecan Pie AGAIN he has:shadedshu


----------



## 123bob (Apr 10, 2009)

knyuck knyuck kynuck.....now here's the way to have cherry pie.  The new team must have validated a couple WUs....

Mind you, _don't take this post as recruiting or anything near it._  I'm gonna get techreaction folks for the TR WCG team.  Build your team here.  When I'm here tending my quad, and hanging out with you, I'll be recruiting for this team too.....  I'll build my minifarm here as well.

*I really wish to thank all of you for your hospitality.*  XS looks to be coming up soon.  I won't just jump off, I gotta figure out the _when_ on that, but I thought I'd say thanks now.

You folks have a great forum, and the nucleus of a truly good WCG team.  Keep at it and never turn those crunchers off. 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 10, 2009)

Fits, the next update the team will break 1 million BOINC points.  Just reminding you.  

Bob


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

Noticed HPF is still having computation errors in vista x64 

Using BOINC 6.2.28, is there a different version that doesn't have this issue?  I hate the units getting borked


----------



## 123bob (Apr 10, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Noticed HPF is still having computation errors in vista x64
> 
> Using BOINC 6.2.28, is there a different version that doesn't have this issue?  I hate the units getting borked



I could *not* find a version that HPF2 worked reliably on with Vista 64.  As you know, I tried for a LONG while to make it work.  Did everything I could think of and everything other folks suggested.

Team, Sparky is referring to a problem with Human Proteome Folding 2 WUs, running on Vista 64 bit.  Occaisionally, the WUs will error out usually within the first few seconds of run time.  If you run these on V64 bit, you can see errors show up in your "result status" using the filter to view errors.  "Result status" is a useful tool to use to find out a lot of stuff.  This is located on your WCG account page, on the left side.

Bob


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah some run fine, some don't.  Sometimes I'll go a week with nary an error, then all of a sudden it'll have a hissy fit for a few days.

Drove me nuts when I first saw it, I thought my CPU was going unstable again on me


----------



## Hicks (Apr 10, 2009)

Milestones Today
Damulta passes 1,000
123bob_TPU passes 200


Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerUp! passed 1,000,000
Chicken Patty passed 70,000
3xploit passed 2,000
Marineborn passed 5,000
123bob_TPU passed 100
paulieg passed 500

Boinc Total Credit
1,062,322
WCG Total Credit
7,628,321



Congrats guys!!


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys was just checking my Results Status and see I have some results with an "Error" tagged to them.

This is the error


```
Result Log 	

<core_client_version>6.2.28</core_client_version>
<![CDATA[
<message>
Incorrect function. (0x1) - exit code 1 (0x1)
</message>
<stderr_txt>
ERROR:: Exit at: .\dock_structure.cc line:401

</stderr_txt>
]]>
```


Any ideas on what is causing this...maybe not as stable as I thought ??

I also see this, in the log for the pc that is giving the errors, it says the output file is absent for some tasks.


```
10/04/2009 14:53:27|World Community Grid|Restarting task mi947_00060_15 using hpf2 version 603
10/04/2009 14:53:27|World Community Grid|Restarting task mi985_00042_7 using hpf2 version 603
10/04/2009 14:54:31|World Community Grid|Computation for task mi947_00060_15 finished
10/04/2009 14:54:31|World Community Grid|Output file mi947_00060_15_0 for task mi947_00060_15 absent
10/04/2009 14:54:31|World Community Grid|Starting mi986_00014_6
10/04/2009 14:54:31|World Community Grid|Starting task mi986_00014_6 using hpf2 version 603
10/04/2009 14:56:27|World Community Grid|Computation for task mi986_00014_6 finished
10/04/2009 14:56:27|World Community Grid|Output file mi986_00014_6_0 for task mi986_00014_6 absent
```

This is the client version, processor etc -


```
10/04/2009 14:51:26||Starting BOINC client version 6.2.28 for windows_intelx86
10/04/2009 14:51:26||log flags: task, file_xfer, sched_ops
10/04/2009 14:51:26||Libraries: libcurl/7.19.0 OpenSSL/0.9.8i zlib/1.2.3
10/04/2009 14:51:26||Data directory: C:\ProgramData\BOINC
10/04/2009 14:51:26||Processor: 2 AuthenticAMD Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 165 [x86 Family 15 Model 35 Stepping 2]
10/04/2009 14:51:26||Processor features: fpu tsc pae nx sse sse2 pni 3dnow mmx
10/04/2009 14:51:26||OS: Microsoft Windows Vista: Ultimate x86 Editon, Service Pack 1, (06.00.6001.00)
10/04/2009 14:51:26||Memory: 2.00 GB physical, 7.93 GB virtual
10/04/2009 14:51:26||Disk: 88.79 GB total, 37.49 GB free
```


----------



## Hicks (Apr 10, 2009)

Whats your OC?  My 1st guess is ram(most of the time it is).


----------



## alucasa (Apr 10, 2009)

If it's just one error, it's nothing to be alarmed about. It's due to computing errors which happen occasionally.

If you are receiving massive amount of errors, then your OC is unstable. If it wasn't an OCed rig, it'd be hardware incompatibility.

Personally, I take up to 3 errors a day per a machine normal behavior.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Whats your OC?  My 1st guess is ram(most of the time it is).



It's running at 2.9 and the ram is underclocked....I just recently replaced it with some DDR500, but you may be right it, I hope not!!



alucasa said:


> If it's just one error, it's nothing to be alarmed about. It's due to computing errors which happen occasionally.
> 
> If you are receiving massive amount of errors, then your OC is unstable. If it wasn't an OCed rig, it'd be hardware incompatibility.
> 
> Personally, I take up to 3 errors a day per a machine normal behavior.



There are about 7 errors in 4 days of running.They all seem to be with the Human Proteome Folding tasks, my other tasks seem to be passing OK.

This machine was running the Folding@home SMP client, before I shifted to WCG, and it run with out any problems on it.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 10, 2009)

alucasa said:


> If it's just one error, it's nothing to be alarmed about. It's due to computing errors which happen occasionally.
> 
> If you are receiving massive amount of errors, then your OC is unstable. If it wasn't an OCed rig, it'd be hardware incompatibility.
> 
> Personally, I take up to 3 errors a day per a machine normal behavior.



What the rack freak said....


----------



## Hicks (Apr 10, 2009)

Your not running Vista x64 by chance?


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Not on this machine but I am on the other one I added yesterday.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 10, 2009)

HPF & Vista x64 dont get along too well.  My advice is to not do those WU's on the x64 rig.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 10, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> There are about 7 errors in 4 days of running.They all seem to be with the Human Proteome Folding tasks, my other tasks seem to be passing OK.
> 
> This machine was running the Folding@home SMP client, before I shifted to WCG, and it run with out any problems on it.



7 errors in 4 days, sounds acceptable to me. Folding uses GPU. WCG uses CPU. It's different worlds, really... Though their goals are the same. Sometimes, errors are caused by the tasks themselves. WCG forum often announces if there are serious errors in their task units.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hicks said:


> HPF & Vista x64 dont get along too well.  My advice is to not do those WU's on the x64 rig.



Thanks I did not know that 



alucasa said:


> 7 errors in 4 days, sounds acceptable to me. Folding uses GPU. WCG uses CPU. It's different worlds, really... Though their goals are the same.



The SMP client uses the CPU to fold although I dont know if they are the same tech, but it does stress the CPU alot when folding with it.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 10, 2009)

If I remember correctly, in Windows XP, the SMP client used to use a fairly large amount of a core's computing powers.
But, in Vista, I was told that it uses almost zero cpu powers if set up correctly, so that should not be an issue.

What I do know is I do get a few errors even on rigs that I run stock setups.

I don't OC WCGing rigs anymore due to having had a nightmare with power bills once when I was really addicted to WCGing.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2009)

alucasa said:


> If I remember correctly, in Windows XP, the SMP client used to use a fairly large amount of a core's computing powers.
> But, in Vista, I was told that it uses almost zero cpu powers if set up correctly, so that should not be an issue.



That is for the GPU2 client which uses your GPU to fold but the SMP client uses the CPU to fold and uses 100% of the core that it is assigned to.
I think you are mixing the two up  But I have run both types of client on this machine at the same time without problems.



> What I do know is I do get a few errors even on rigs that I run stock setups.
> 
> I don't OC WCGing rigs anymore due to having had a nightmare with power bills once when I was really addicted to WCGing.




I will keep an eye on it   I see you can set each machine to use different tasks on the WCG site..I will do that later


----------



## alucasa (Apr 10, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> That is for the GPU2 client which uses your GPU to fold but the SMP client uses the CPU to fold and uses 100% of the core that it is assigned to.
> I think you are mixing the two up  But I have run both types of client on this machine at the same time without problems.



I suppose I am. For one thing, I don't really know GPU folding because I barely buy any video cards to fold with. My passion doesn't lie with video cards apparently.

I am for low-voltage computing where performance per watt matters.



oily_17 said:


> I will keep an eye on it   I see you can set each machine to use different tasks on the WCG site..I will do that later



Yes..., do watch your power bill. When I had 8 rigs running... along with AMD quad-FX 4x4 rig..., my power bill... doubled ...


----------



## 123bob (Apr 10, 2009)

@oily

This is what Sparky and I were talking about in posts 427-429 in regards to HPF2 and Vista.

IIRC, this has been known to affect 32 bit Vista machines also.  Here is a thread from the WCG forum that goes into it.  We never did come up with a full solution.  It seems to be "hit-or-miss" for a fix.

If you don't like the errors, you can un-check the HPF2 project on your profile page at WCG.  This will stop you from getting HPF2 WUs.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2009)

alucasa said:


> I suppose I am. For one thing, I don't really know GPU folding because I barely buy any video cards to fold with. My passion doesn't lie with video cards apparently.
> 
> I am for low-voltage computing where performance per watt matters.
> 
> ...



No probs...and my power bill has risen sharply with folding on three rigs with GPU's..the low voltage performance may be the way to go.



123bob said:


> @oily
> 
> This is what Sparky and I were talking about in posts 427-429 in regards to HPF2 and Vista.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link Bob....I was just looking at the site and may change my projects on these couple of machines.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

alucasa said:


> If I remember correctly, in Windows XP, the SMP client used to use a fairly large amount of a core's computing powers.
> But, in Vista, I was told that it uses almost zero cpu powers if set up correctly, so that should not be an issue.
> 
> What I do know is I do get a few errors even on rigs that I run stock setups.
> ...



That was GPU.  And the CPU usage with GPU in XP is fixed since driver 181.20 which is awesome


----------



## alucasa (Apr 10, 2009)

God, we need a dedicated forum, but anyway -

I've been looking at Casetronic C287. It's a new case from them. I've been thinking of stacking 3 or 4 of them together with Intel Penryn or even Atom 330 for the kicks.

Casetronic C287 http://www.casetronic.com/product_d.php?id=0000000057


----------



## twilyth (Apr 10, 2009)

I've had to reduce my farm to 2 machines from 6 but I'm keeping them on TPU's team indefinitely.  It's only about 20k WCG points per day, but it should help.

I hope I will be able to finally get a new machine up with a Powercolor 4850 up and running, but I don't know about doing any folding.  I shut down the other machines because my electric bill was over $300/mo even with oil heat.  I'm obsessive-compulsive but I'm not stupid - although since I'd been doing it for over a year I guess that's debatable.  Anyway, I'll have to see how much the 4850 draws at load and if it interferes with video operations.

Plus, I might give some of my "old" machines to friends, in which case I'll insist they run boinc - on my account of course - hehehe.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2009)

hey guys, stopped folding for awhile, base got hit by a tornado last night, she got pretty beat up, lost power, lots of trees down, tree almost crushed my car, it was strong enough to snap millitary grade gates. hahahah BUT IM BACK UP AND FOLDING NOW, sorry for the pause in folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> hey guys, stopped folding for awhile, base got hit by a tornado last night, she got pretty beat up, lost power, lots of trees down, tree almost crushed my car, it was strong enough to snap millitary grade gates. hahahah BUT IM BACK UP AND FOLDING NOW, sorry for the pause in folding



folding or crunching?

anyhow, sorry to hear bout that, good everything came out ok and that you are ok


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2009)

crunching sorry...dont think my laptops would fold very well HAHAHAHA. and thanks chicken...its was crazy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> crunching sorry...dont think my laptops would fold very well HAHAHAHA. and thanks chicken...its was crazy



I bet, thank god I have never had to be in that situation.  Scary I would say


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> crunching sorry...dont think my laptops would fold very well HAHAHAHA. and thanks chicken...its was crazy



OK, well, in that case, I'm glad you're alright. 

tornadoes are some scary shit (i felt the need to point that out).  Warning times are getting better, but it's still a crap shoot.  The best thing to do is surround your place with cows and tractors.  They tend to go for the "finger food" first.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks guys, LOL@finger food! thats awesome, but wouldnt you want that stuff farther away youd imagine that would cause interline distance and be more like shrapnel to you


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> thanks guys, LOL@finger food! thats awesome, but wouldnt you want that stuff farther away youd imagine that would cause interline distance and be more like shrapnel to you



I was thinking they'd go straight up and land on someone else's head.  Guess I'm not what you'd call a "good neighbor."  Hehehe.

Love the sig btw.  Barely legal anime.  There oughtta be a law.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I was thinking they'd go straight up and land on someone else's head.  Guess I'm not what you'd call a "good neighbor."  Hehehe.
> 
> Love the sig btw.  Barely legal anime.  There oughtta be a law.



HAHAHAH, yeah ive got a couple of complaints on it, but it doesnt break any rules and i love anime! hahaha, note to self dont move next to you! lol


----------



## 123bob (Apr 11, 2009)

123bob said:


> *I really wish to thank all of you for your hospitality.*  XS looks to be coming up soon.  I won't just jump off, I gotta figure out the _when_ on that, but I thought I'd say thanks now.
> 
> You folks have a great forum, and the nucleus of a truly good WCG team.  Keep at it and never turn those crunchers off.
> 
> ...



OK, you know it's bad when you qoute yourself....  My new account is on-board, scoring, and will be up to full power tomorrow or so.  So, I'm saying goodbye as "123bob", and saying hello as "123bob_TPU".  Now I'm near the bottom of the stack.  Here's where the *power* of one good quad, crunched 24/7/365 will become obvious...... (Hehe, didn't take me long to start "trash-talking" on my new account, now did it....  j/k!)

I'll grow this account and recruit here for this team.

I invite you to my home too.  Right here  Stop by, say hello and read some stuff.  LOTS OF INFO THERE...

Now here's the important part of this post....I will NOT recruit for XS here, I will recruit for TPU.  Over there, I respectfully ask that you do not recruit for TPU.  This is the XS house.  Doing so may get you in trouble....Otherwise, all questions, comments, etc. are welcome.

You'll find we are pretty laid back and ALL threads go off topic within a couple of posts....

Thank you again,

123bob signing off,

123bob_TPU signing on....


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2009)

bob - can't access that link - tells me i'm not authorized.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

Well guys my i7 rig is temporary down from crunching or any activity.  Im using my Phenom II rig now and its crunching at least.  one rig down, one rig still up.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys my i7 rig is temporary down from crunching or any activity.



Did it blow up?


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 11, 2009)

alucasa said:


> Did it blow up?



Hope not    hopefully just a minor hardware problem and will be back soon...we need the big guns behind the team to keep our place in the stats.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 11, 2009)

No he said he saw a leak. Here is his quote from the wPrime thread:



Chicken Patty said:


> glad you are happy with the setup mlee, mine just went down right now, saw a leak on one of the water tubing.  leaked on my video card.  Thank god for non conductive fluids from Feser one


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

That's why I hate watercooling.. I would say just get a Xigmatek or something for an i7 but I don't think that will work well overclocked... I don't understand why they run so much hotter than other CPU's, is it the HT?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 11, 2009)

I really have no idea why, it's odd because they run with such low voltage too.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 11, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> No he said he saw a leak. Here is his quote from the wPrime thread:



Ahh thanks....maybe time to get some clamps on there if he has not done so already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks supreme for linking the great peeps of this thread. 

Thing is that since im using 7/16th tubing on 1/2" barbs, the tubing is a PITA to get off, so I used a plyer to pull it off.  The tubing from the rad to the inlet of the CPU cracked slightly and the coolant was slowly exiting and rolling down and landing on my video card.  I mean it was like two days for like three drops.  But thats enough for me to freak out.  

7/16th on 1/2" barbs is great for one time use only, once you take it off and re use it, not really great.  I have some 1/2" tubing I ordered from gary for my AMD build, i'll just go ahead and use it on here.  I am trying to relocate my pump however to make the tubing shorter, or at least neater.  I plan to have the rig back up today, depending if I need to order some fittings or what not, if not it'll be next week.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 11, 2009)

lol....

its not a PITA IF you know the secrets.

put a dab of spit(non mucus, saliva only) on the barb before installing the tubing. 

the tube will slide on smooth without any trouble

AND

when you go to pull the tube off it should slide off with a little effort.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lol....
> 
> its not a PITA IF you know the secrets.
> 
> ...



I already have the 1/2" why not use it


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 7/16th on 1/2" barbs is great for one time use only, once you take it off and re use it, not really great.



Yes I use 7/16 with my 1/2" barbs and it is crap to get off, I usually cut it and then replace the tubing.

If you are reusing the tubing then make sure you use some clamps with it, I use them all the time anyway.

Glad you caught it before any damage was done


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lol....
> 
> its not a PITA IF you know the secrets.
> 
> ...



I did this, and it's still a major PITA, especially with with my swifty 655, since the ends are not curved in, the barbs are very difficult to put on and take off with 7/16" tubing. That's why I'm about to order some new 1/2" Tygon.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 11, 2009)

The trick I use to remove 7/16" from the 655 pump (which is an oversize barb) is to take a flat blade scroogedriber and using my thumb (not the pump) as a lever start it off..once that vaccum seal is broken you can pinch the tube with one hand whilst grasping the pump firmly in t'other and wiggle the tube off...pulling on it is like pulling on a Chinese Finger Trap...it just makes the seal tighter... a combo of prying with the screwdriver while wiggling and pinching will get it off.



> a combo of prying with the screwdriver while wiggling and pinching will get it off


note this technique will work in a variety of other situations


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a quick question...do you guy's have alot of tasks "Pending Validation" in your result status.

I have about 15 tasks that show as this from the last couple of days.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 11, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Just a quick question...do you guy's have alot of tasks "Pending Validation" in your result status.
> 
> I have about 15 tasks that show as this from the last couple of days.



Yup, that's normal.  Those tasks have to wait until the other machine(s) assigned to your quorum complete the WU and the system to evaluate the outcome.  If you have a fast machine and the other machines are slow, it can take a bit.

If you click on the WU title in the list of pending val, it will bring up a screen that shows the others in the quorum.

At this moment, I have 9 pending sitting on my one machine.

The quorum system also makes it tricky to evaluate a machines daily scores.  You have to average the numbers over 10 days to two weeks to account for the quorum uncertainty.

Bob


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The trick I use to remove 7/16" from the 655 pump (which is an oversize barb) is to take a flat blade scroogedriber and using my thumb (not the pump) as a lever start it off..once that vaccum seal is broken you can pinch the tube with one hand whilst grasping the pump firmly in t'other and wiggle the tube off...pulling on it is like pulling on a Chinese Finger Trap...it just makes the seal tighter... a combo of prying with the screwdriver while wiggling and pinching will get it off.
> 
> 
> note this technique will work in a variety of other situations



OK, with this technique, I easily took the tubing off of my old Swiftech microres, and replaced it with the custom res from CD. Great design on the Res too, dropped my load temps by 3-4c!!


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

My Celeron M550 was able to put out 1500 points a day @ 90% cpu load setting. I really wonder how Atom 330 will do.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 11, 2009)

123bob said:


> Yup, that's normal.  Those tasks have to wait until the other machine(s) assigned to your quorum complete the WU and the system to evaluate the outcome.  If you have a fast machine and the other machines are slow, it can take a bit.
> 
> If you click on the WU title in the list of pending val, it will bring up a screen that shows the others in the quorum.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob 

Still trying to get the hang of the WCG site and just noticed these in my stats, I had thought I had returned more results and didn't see them showing up in the points table.

Well at least I know my machine is running normal....think I will keep a look out for a nice quad to go in the rig I am building and stick it on this.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 11, 2009)

joined, e2140 with a nice healthy overclock


----------



## 123bob (Apr 11, 2009)

In a prior post, we were discussing BOINC points and possible equivalence across different platforms (i.e. WCG and GPUGrid).  I mentioned a tech paper that went into this more.  I couldn't get to it then, but now I can.

Here it is.  

Regards,
Bob

*EDIT:*

<<<<<  OK, new sig and avatar....

*EDIT#2: * Hmmm, sig not showing up.....Got the box checked in user options....Do I need more stars or something?


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 11, 2009)

123bob said:


> *EDIT#2: * Hmmm, sig not showing up.....Got the box checked in user options....Do I need more stars or something?



Dont think you need more stars, the only restriction I think is on size 

EDIT: When you go to User CP and Edit Sig does it show up in the preview panel.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 11, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Dont think you need more stars, the only restriction I think is on size
> 
> EDIT: When you go to User CP and Edit Sig does it show up in the preview panel.



Yup, it shows fine in the preview...


_Another topic_ and heads up for those doing GPUGrid.....just found this issue.

As the GPUGrid folks know, GPUGrid took a dump and is offline.

I noticed that the rig I run both WCG and GPUGrid on would not allow updates to the WCG project. I couldn't report finished units.

I'm running BOINC 6.6.7

GPUGrid is down and I keep getting a message stating it is trying to get to the project servers. In the meantime, it doesn't seem to want to let WCG do it's thing. I get no WCG messages when I hit the update button for WCG.

I suspended GPUGrid, reset it, no help. I finally detached from it and WCG can do it's work.  Just a heads up.

Bob

*EDIT:* Dooh! there's the SIG below...Thx.

*EDIT#2:*  OK, now how do I delete a post?  I noticed I somehow duplicated the post above instead of editing it.  It don't see an option to delete it in the edit function.   ...... Dang, I'm such a noob here....


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like Bob's spreading WCG fever at TPU.


And going crazy at the same time.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2009)

alucasa said:


> Looks like Bob's spreading WCG fever at TPU.
> 
> 
> And going crazy at the same time.



Yeah. I think we might just have a legit team. With any luck, by next week I'll be running 3 WCG rigs.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 11, 2009)

Ya buddy that gpugrid thingy threw me for a loop...

Thanks for the advice over @ XS Bob!

Had to change my config file too to stop 5 wu's from crunching..lol


----------



## Hicks (Apr 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah. I think we might just have a legit team. With any luck, by next week I'll be running 3 WCG rigs.



Haha!  You will buddy!!


----------



## Hicks (Apr 11, 2009)

Milestones Today
TechPowerUp! passes 1,200,000
3xploit passes 5,000
Oily_17 passes 2,000
123bob_TPU passes 2,000

Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerUp! passed 1,100,000
Damulta passed 1,000
123bob_TPU passed 1,000
paulieg passed 1,000

Crunch Hard!!!


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2009)

I read that TPU team needs to get into top 100 to get its own forum. That's going to be rough.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah. I think we might just have a legit team. With any luck, by next week I'll be running 3 WCG rigs.



Yeah it looks like a good start to the team.

I am running this on my two machines that do Folding@home with the GPU's and it seems to have no effect on their performance at all 

When I get my other machines sorted I will add their CPU's to WCG and Fold with the GPU's


We just need to get a few more members to add their hardware to this as well...just tell them that they can get some pie


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 11, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> ............
> 
> We just need to get a few more members to add their hardware to this as well...just tell them that they can get some pie




Paulieg and Fits just need to sell some non crunching hardware!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 11, 2009)

*Pie Anyone?*

I managed to scarf down a piece of Key Lime this time.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 12, 2009)

Told you we could arrange the key lime pie for you....


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 12, 2009)

Added a link in my sig as well. Getting to the top 100 is going to be a tall task, lets get everyone to add something to their sig.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 12, 2009)

Did one myself too, don't know if everyone will understand it right away.  But I like it.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 12, 2009)

does it take a long time after the work units upload to see it on the webpages?

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=mrhuggles  <-- it says ive done none but its been going all day...


----------



## alucasa (Apr 12, 2009)

Generally 1 day is enough, but give a week.

In other words, there will be no day that your output is the same. Your average output will be average outcome of 2 weeks or more. You should ignore your first two weeks of output, and start counting your daily output as your average after that period.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2009)

OK, I just installed WCG on my in laws PC too. They'll never even know that they are helping. Looks like that makes three for me now, and 4 next week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

have no fear, chicken patty is here 


back up guys


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> have no fear, chicken patty is here
> 
> 
> back up guys
> ...



Good to have you back, CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Good to have you back, CP



well since I had the rad out and stuff, I cleaned it up really good.  my temps were high but no wonder.  The fans when I removed them, it had a thick layer of dust on the rad, literally it must have had no air flow at all.  I also had noticed now that the fans are quieter. 


Well after about two hours of crunching, here are the results:

load temps before were:
Core 1 75
Core 2  72
Core 3   74
Core 4   70

Load temps now, about 5ºc lower across all cores, see below


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 12, 2009)

my load temps are 52-55c with it set to use 99.99%cpu [the maximum] but im only at 3.2ghz

but then again im also running a default Q6600 cooler


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think we should have a custom logo on our avvys, you know, like the folding icon...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> my load temps are 52-55c with it set to use 99.99%cpu [the maximum] but im only at 3.2ghz
> 
> but then again im also running a default Q6600 cooler



yes, but the Q6600 runs much much cooler!


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 12, 2009)

haw, im on a e2140 at 3.2ghz, replaced the stock cooler with a stock Q6600 handmedown
copper base/core actually makes a difference.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2009)

We need to step it up guys, everyone should be recruiting more members!!


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> We need to step it up guys, everyone should be recruiting more members!!



Yeah maybe it should be - Join or


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 12, 2009)

Recruiting is the key. the way to do that is for the WCG crowd here to be so damn fun to be around that everyone joins just to hang out and have a good time.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I've made a little logo to go onto your avvy, any one want the psd version?




if you can improve it then do so!
EDIT: Here's another version, please rate which one we should use...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

i guess it will be a few days before my i7 shows up.

that pitiful p4m 1.4ghz is only doing a bit over 1WU a day lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## dark2099 (Apr 12, 2009)

2nd design is nicer IMPO h3llb3nd4.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the second one as well h3llb3nd4 and love the poster Fit's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)

here's one for laughs...


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think fart_plume would like that one


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 12, 2009)

What is our team ranking compared to the RumpRangerRetreads ranking? I can't seem to find them on the stats.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175 TPU

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=21573 RRR

we still have a good bit more daily output than them so i think we can take them over time. we DO need more people and more rigs.

i suggest EVERYONE installed BOINC on every machine they can.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 12, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=21573

Individual team page for you CD.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. We are climbing fast. Keep the pressure on!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 12, 2009)

*here's the file*

PSD file zipped...


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 12, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Hey guys, I've made a little logo to go onto your avvy, any one want the psd version?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/WGCTPUlogo copy.jpg
> if you can improve it then do so!
> EDIT: Here's another version, please rate which one we should use...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/WGCTPUlogo.jpg




2nd one looks good.  

 I'm going to keep my XS refugee one though.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 13, 2009)

w00t,
I'm in


----------



## mcoffey (Apr 13, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> What is our team ranking compared to the RumpRangerRetreads ranking? I can't seem to find them on the stats.



That's because we're so far a head of you there spunky

You guys keep this pace up and we'll see you in a couple months, and right where we want you, in our rear view mirror.

andyc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

mcoffey said:


> That's because we're so far a head of you there spunky
> 
> You guys keep this pace up and we'll see you in a couple months, and right where we want you, in our rear view mirror.
> 
> andyc



welcome to TPU mcoffey


----------



## mcoffey (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks,

andyc


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 13, 2009)

com'on guys put that logo on your avvy!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 13, 2009)

TPU= TehPwnz0rUnit


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 13, 2009)

About what time are stats updated from the previous day?


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> About what time are stats updated from the previous day?



Stats officially start updating for my usually sometime after 6PM CST.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

why is it that it reports that im not doing much at all when i have 2 rigs crunching 24/7?

i have my i7 at 4ghz with 8 threads, and p4m 1.4ghz both crunching 24/7 and im barely getting any points.

WTF?


----------



## Hicks (Apr 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> why is it that it reports that im not doing much at all when i have 2 rigs crunching 24/7?
> 
> ...



Are you sure you have the i7 going 24/7?  You have it on the right team?   By the look of the scores, seems like only the p4 is crunching.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Hicks (Apr 13, 2009)

All you could have said was....yes moron! do you think im stupid!!!  

How long has it been running?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)

4 days now.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 4 days now.



Hmmm...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 13, 2009)

press the update button on the first tab


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)

i've done that a few times. the finished WU's go away and i never see any points for them.


----------



## Hicks (Apr 13, 2009)

Give us a pic of the statistics page from boinc......please.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Hicks (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah yes young padowan...you will be all good in a few days!!  Let the quorums catch up to that monster.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 13, 2009)

Whores get paid. I'm just a slut...having a three way(OCN,XS,TPU).


----------



## Hicks (Apr 13, 2009)

You better wrap that up brother!!  Dont want you to catch anything at YOUR age.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 13, 2009)

I run AVG


----------



## alucasa (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks like I am about to have a two way as well.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 14, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Whores get paid. I'm just a slut...having a three way(OCN,XS,TPU).



LOL. I'm just a committed sucker. I'm running 3 right now, and 4 by the end of the week. 3 desktops, and a lappy. Only for TPU. She takes up most of my energy. 

I do need to find a old case or motherboard tray to put the 4th rig together.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 14, 2009)

Or make an investment and get a rack.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 14, 2009)

Crunching Slut Needs Rack Job

News at 11


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 14, 2009)

nice


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are my 940's CPU benchmarks with some various programs running at my current OC.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

i dont get it... im still tanking it on my performance. ppl like 123bob_tpu started same day as me and are far ahead. seriously WTF is going on. i feel like my i7 is wasting time and money.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 14, 2009)

i get...

Number of CPUs: 2
3122 floating point MIPS (whetstone) per CPU
6822 interger MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


EDIT: fit: what does it give you?

EDIT2: advanced, preferences, processor usage tab, use at most ##.##%
saw that setting and the first thing i did was set it to 100%

EDIT3: not an expert, dunno if that affects anything, it just seemed logical to me.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i dont get it... im still tanking it on my performance. ppl like 123bob_tpu started same day as me and are far ahead. seriously WTF is going on. i feel like my i7 is wasting time and money.



I agree, something is seriously FUBAR here.  You're running an i7 and some other machine against my lone Q6600, clocked at only 3 gig.....

Are you running 24/7?  Are you SURE your machine is on the right account?  When you sign in to WCG, click "device mgr" do all your machines show?  Are the profiles assigned to the machines set for 100% CPU use, and max cores available?  If done right, a given machine's perf mgr should show all your cores hammered 100%.

What does your "result status" log at WCG show?  Use the filter.  How many errors do you have?  Is the I7 clocked real aggressive?  High overclock will create boatloads of errors.  What projects are you running?

You should be blowing me away, as I expected to happen......Let's figure this out and get you up to full power.  It won't help to have our Team Captain floundering......

Sorry for the twenty or forty questions....

Bob


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 14, 2009)

i dunno, my overclock is pretty high and i haven't gotten a single error, then again i don't expect to since i test my overclocks throughly until i'm positive they are stable... what about what i said, does that setting effect anything? cuz hes also getting owned by a e2140 which makes sad kitty sad  altho 10% [the default setting] of his cpu might come out to be about that much of my cpu... maybe my math sucks, still, do you have any experience in max cpu time?


----------



## 123bob (Apr 14, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> i dunno, my overclock is pretty high and i haven't gotten a single error, then again i don't expect to since i test my overclocks throughly until i'm positive they are stable... what about what i said, does *that setting *effect anything? cuz hes also getting owned by a e2140 which makes sad kitty sad  altho 10% [the default setting] of his cpu might come out to be about that much of my cpu... maybe my math sucks, still, do you have any experience in max cpu time?



Sorry, call me a noob, but what setting are you talking about?  I'll review your post and edit this if I figure it out....:slobber:  (Sorry, this is XS emoticonage...)  Are you also running an i7?

You show 2 cores in your bench?  What i7 are both of you running???  Did you check your WCG profile for "max CPUs to use" parameter?  It SHOULD look more like Dark's screenie.

SO, between you and Fits, I had to check out my single rig.  Guess what.  The plot thickens.  You are running against a Kentsfield Xeon, clocked at 3.35 gig.  In checking the stuff I asked you guys to check, my home profile was only set at 60% utilization.....So, you were running against my rig at only 60% of it's capability....

Now it's maxed out....  I crunch the HCC project on that machine.  What is curious, is that HCC was busted for the last couple of days and had large numbers of errors due to defective WUs.  They got straightened out today.  We'll see how this rig does tomorrow.

Bench on my rig has 4 cores, 3188 whet, 9930 dhry....much better than your bench, on an older chip???

Are you guys running 24/7?  Gotta keep that machine crunching to catch me....  If you are _*really*_ going 24/7, we have to look further....

OK, bottom line.  We're going to ask for screenies of lots of stuff going forward, in order to help out.  Something is not making sense....

Bob


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just a couple of questions -

Does changing your Device Profiles on the WCG web page over ride any settings that you have set on your machine locally or do you need to change them in Boinc Manager preferences.

Is there any app like FahMon (which is for Folding@home) to monitor each machine's progress locally over my home network.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 14, 2009)

Dunno what's up Fit. Try uninstalling and reinstalling and make sure you have it properly configured in Preferences (100% CPU, all cores etc)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

123bob said:


> I agree, something is seriously FUBAR here.  You're running an i7 and some other machine against my lone Q6600, clocked at only 3 gig.....
> 
> Are you running 24/7?  Are you SURE your machine is on the right account?  When you sign in to WCG, click "device mgr" do all your machines show?  Are the profiles assigned to the machines set for 100% CPU use, and max cores available?  If done right, a given machine's perf mgr should show all your cores hammered 100%.
> 
> ...















```
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Starting BOINC client version 6.2.28 for windows_intelx86
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||log flags: task, file_xfer, sched_ops
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Libraries: libcurl/7.19.0 OpenSSL/0.9.8i zlib/1.2.3
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Data directory: C:\ProgramData\BOINC
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Running under account one
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Processor: 8 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz [Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 4]
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Processor features: fpu tsc pae nx sse sse2 pni mmx
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||OS: Microsoft : x64 Editon, (06.01.7068.00)
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Memory: 6.00 GB physical, 11.99 GB virtual
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Disk: 59.63 GB total, 39.76 GB free
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Local time is UTC -5 hours
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM|World Community Grid|URL: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID: 894858; location: (none); project prefs: default
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 13-Apr-2009 09:57:08)
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Host location: none
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||General prefs: using your defaults
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Reading preferences override file
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Preferences limit memory usage when active to 3071.07MB
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Preferences limit memory usage when idle to 4606.61MB
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||Preferences limit disk usage to 9.31GB
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||file projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/X0000057730302200510180140_X0000057730302200510180140.jp2 not found
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||file projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/X0000057730311200510180139_X0000057730311200510180139.jp2 not found
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||file projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/X0000057730307200510180139_X0000057730307200510180139.jp2 not found
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||file projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/X0000057730106200510180143_X0000057730106200510180143.jp2 not found
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||file projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/X0000057730289200510180140_X0000057730289200510180140.jp2 not found
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||file projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/X0000057730279200510180140_X0000057730279200510180140.jp2 not found
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||file projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/X0000057730199200510180141_X0000057730199200510180141.jp2 not found
4/13/2009 9:54:16 PM||file projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/X0000057730269200510180140_X0000057730269200510180140.jp2 not found
4/13/2009 9:56:13 PM|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.  Requesting 0 seconds of work, reporting 0 completed tasks
4/13/2009 9:56:17 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task X0000057730143200510180142_1 using hcc1 version 606
4/13/2009 9:56:17 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task X0000057730338200510180138_1 using hcc1 version 606
4/13/2009 9:56:17 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task X0000057730031200510180144_0 using hcc1 version 606
4/13/2009 9:56:17 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task X0000057730309200510180139_1 using hcc1 version 606
4/13/2009 9:56:17 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task X0000057730081200510180143_0 using hcc1 version 606
4/13/2009 9:56:17 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task mj093_00001_13 using hpf2 version 603
4/13/2009 9:56:17 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task X0000057730295200510180140_1 using hcc1 version 606
4/13/2009 9:56:17 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task mj093_00023_12 using hpf2 version 603
4/13/2009 9:56:23 PM|World Community Grid|Scheduler request succeeded: got 0 new tasks
4/14/2009 4:07:15 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task X0000057730143200510180142_1 finished
4/14/2009 4:07:15 AM|World Community Grid|Starting HFCC_t1_00267513_TrkB_0004_0
4/14/2009 4:07:15 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task HFCC_t1_00267513_TrkB_0004_0 using hfcc version 610
4/14/2009 4:07:17 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of X0000057730143200510180142_1_0
4/14/2009 4:07:21 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of X0000057730143200510180142_1_0
4/14/2009 4:09:45 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task X0000057730338200510180138_1 finished
4/14/2009 4:09:45 AM|World Community Grid|Starting faah6155_ZINC04487843_xmdEq_Model6Xapo_00_0
4/14/2009 4:09:45 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task faah6155_ZINC04487843_xmdEq_Model6Xapo_00_0 using faah version 607
4/14/2009 4:09:47 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of X0000057730338200510180138_1_0
4/14/2009 4:09:50 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of X0000057730338200510180138_1_0
4/14/2009 5:12:56 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task X0000057730031200510180144_0 finished
4/14/2009 5:12:56 AM|World Community Grid|Starting X0000057730251200510180140_1
4/14/2009 5:12:56 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task X0000057730251200510180140_1 using hcc1 version 606
4/14/2009 5:12:58 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of X0000057730031200510180144_0_0
4/14/2009 5:13:01 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of X0000057730031200510180144_0_0
4/14/2009 5:40:44 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task X0000057730309200510180139_1 finished
4/14/2009 5:40:44 AM|World Community Grid|Starting mj094_00018_5
4/14/2009 5:40:44 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task mj094_00018_5 using hpf2 version 603
4/14/2009 5:40:46 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of X0000057730309200510180139_1_0
4/14/2009 5:40:49 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of X0000057730309200510180139_1_0
4/14/2009 5:43:58 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task mj094_00018_5 finished
4/14/2009 5:43:58 AM|World Community Grid|Output file mj094_00018_5_0 for task mj094_00018_5 absent
4/14/2009 5:43:58 AM|World Community Grid|Starting faah6155_ZINC02331677_xmdEq_Model6Xapo_00_0
4/14/2009 5:43:58 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task faah6155_ZINC02331677_xmdEq_Model6Xapo_00_0 using faah version 607
4/14/2009 6:17:51 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task X0000057730081200510180143_0 finished
4/14/2009 6:17:51 AM|World Community Grid|Starting mj092_00015_16
4/14/2009 6:17:51 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task mj092_00015_16 using hpf2 version 603
4/14/2009 6:17:53 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of X0000057730081200510180143_0_0
4/14/2009 6:17:56 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of X0000057730081200510180143_0_0
4/14/2009 6:26:36 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task X0000057730295200510180140_1 finished
4/14/2009 6:26:36 AM|World Community Grid|Starting X0000057730278200510180140_1
4/14/2009 6:26:36 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task X0000057730278200510180140_1 using hcc1 version 606
4/14/2009 6:26:38 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of X0000057730295200510180140_1_0
4/14/2009 6:26:43 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of X0000057730295200510180140_1_0
4/14/2009 7:06:47 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task mj093_00001_13 finished
4/14/2009 7:06:47 AM|World Community Grid|Starting faah6155_ZINC04487149_xmdEq_Model6Xapo_02_0
4/14/2009 7:06:47 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task faah6155_ZINC04487149_xmdEq_Model6Xapo_02_0 using faah version 607
4/14/2009 7:06:49 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of mj093_00001_13_0
4/14/2009 7:06:54 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of mj093_00001_13_0
4/14/2009 8:19:31 AM||General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 13-Apr-2009 09:57:08)
4/14/2009 8:19:31 AM||Host location: none
4/14/2009 8:19:31 AM||General prefs: using your defaults
4/14/2009 8:19:31 AM||Reading preferences override file
4/14/2009 8:19:31 AM||Preferences limit memory usage when active to 3071.07MB
4/14/2009 8:19:31 AM||Preferences limit memory usage when idle to 4606.61MB
4/14/2009 8:19:31 AM||Preferences limit disk usage to 9.31GB
```


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

these results tell differently....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

ah... i found A problem....

POS 7, although set to performance mode in power management, will not allow the cpu to switch to 21x when needed so its running 2.3ghz...


----------



## 123bob (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm assuming "one-PC" is the machine name we're talking about?  Good catch on the clock. 
 I run all my stuff full bore, big energy hog mode.   All the speed step and processor features are turned off.  

Still looking at the rest of the stuff you posted.  You might try just running a known project like HFCC.  That way we could eliminate any funnies caused by project.  Rice, energy, HPF2 w/ Vista, and recently HCC, have all had issues.

Also, you could give us a screenie of "My Statistics > Device Statistics" click on the offending machine to give us it's daily score history.

Is the offending machine throwing errors, under "results status" at WCG.  Sorry if this was asked before...

Here's my Farm-02, the machine I threw on the new account.  It's still ramping up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

well i just installed v64 for numerous reasons.

1.. wcg problems

2. network problems

3. driver problems

4. F@H problems

hopefully i can get all of these worked out here shortly


----------



## 123bob (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's the full profile I run Farm-02 with...


----------



## 123bob (Apr 14, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Just a couple of questions -
> 
> Does changing your Device Profiles on the WCG web page over ride any settings that you have set on your machine locally or do you need to change them in Boinc Manager preferences.



This can be tricky...If you make a change on the WCG site, save it, then hit "update" on your machine, it will pick up the WCG settings.  

If you go into local settings and change that, it will use those.  I'm not sure if that lasts or not, I have not played with it too much.

I make all my changes on the WCG profile, and call it good.  I know there was a time when the local pref part of the BOINC client was kind of screwy, I suppose that was fixed, but I still don't use it.

Anyone else have more to add here?




oily_17 said:


> Is there any app like FahMon (which is for Folding@home) to monitor each machine's progress locally over my home network.



You bet there is.  It's called "BoincView" The original author seems to have fallen off the planet, so there is no more development going on that I'm aware of.  In fact, trying to find downloads of it is getting harder.  There is one here, from someone's personal website.  Say thanks to him when you get it....  Perhaps this download could be hosted on this site too?

I run this on my main farm workbench machine and monitor all the machines on my network.

Here's a setup wiki.

Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i just installed v64 for numerous reasons.
> 
> 1.. wcg problems
> 
> ...



Ahh, I just caught that you were running Win 7.  I have not tried that yet.  By v64, you mean Vista 64 right?  That's what I run across the farm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

yup. as soon as the 700000000000000000000000000000 updates finish installing i'll get it running.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 14, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1320902&postcount=549   <--- was referring to that post


not on an i7, on a core2duo e2140


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 14, 2009)

123bob said:


> You bet there is.  It's called "BoincView" ......
> Bob



Thanks for the links Bob....I dont see any contact details to thank the host, but will grab it anyway and keep a copy for anyone else looking for it. 

Just took a quick look at the install, seem a bit complicated but will read it better later ..after the football ...and give it a try.

EDIT: 
BoincView 1.42 -
http://rapidshare.com/files/221367551/BoincView_1.42.rar

BoincView 1.5b8
http://rapidshare.com/files/221367718/BoincView_1.50b8.rar


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

so does this below shot mean my amd rig is properly configured and crunching under the right account?


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 15, 2009)

is it hard to get it to use a GPU?


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 15, 2009)

i have a annoncement to make, im taking leave for 25 days from apr 17 to may 12, my computers are gonna stop folding within this 25 day time frame, im sorry, but i cannot let them run unattneded, i shall be back up and folding with all 3 of my machines once i return


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 15, 2009)

Does this look right?  I'm running 3 systems with WCG. One's an i7 (about 12 hours a day), then 2 24/7, a e2160 and a AMD 5000+BE. I'm still trying to get a grip on how to interpret the statistics.






We're climbing boys. 24th in points generated yesterday. 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

what position are we in now?  661??  weren't we like 2,000 something like last week?


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 15, 2009)

anyone have cuda working?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

542 i think... http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

yup... up from 24XX last week


----------



## 123bob (Apr 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Does this look right?  I'm running 3 systems with WCG. One's an i7 (about 12 hours a day), then 2 24/7, a e2160 and a AMD 5000+BE. I'm still trying to get a grip on how to interpret the statistics.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090414/wcg1.png
> 
> ...



No real way to tell from that page.  The "my statistics>device statistics" on your WCG account page is where you should look.  Click on one of the computers listed and it will give you the daily production of that machine.  You can see how it's building score and what it's rough daily average looks like.  Remember that this takes some time for the numbers to settle in.  The quorum system causes this.  There are faster and slower machines that are your quorum partners.  You have to wait for them to settle in on their score too.

If you posted your daily average for a given machine, list it's specs, we might be able to tell you if it looks to be in the ballpark for that type of machine.   Kentsfield or Penryn quads I know well. I run lots of those.  The other machines i7, etc, we'll have to see if others are getting similar numbers.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 542 i think... http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> yup... up from 24XX last week



Fits, you'll have another milestone to report news on.  We should break 500 today or tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 15, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> anyone have cuda working?



The answer is yes, but not on WCG, which is the focus of this team and thread.  Right now, WCG is CPU crunching only.  WCG may get GPU crunching at some time, but not for now.  So, continue to crunch what you have.  

Folding is another team on the forum, with their own forum section.

I do CUDA crunching on GPUs for GPUGrid, which is another thing totally different from WCG.  There is no GPUGrid team for TPU that I am aware of yet...

Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

yes there is.

http://www.gpugrid.net/team_display.php?teamid=1111


----------



## 123bob (Apr 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes there is.
> 
> http://www.gpugrid.net/team_display.php?teamid=1111



Ahh, I stand corrected.  There is a TPU team.  @fits,   Didn't think it would take long for you to make one.

Well Mr H, crunch away on it.  If you have a 9000 or 200 series card it will do well there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 15, 2009)

ahh so you need another GTX 295 for SLi?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

i have 2 already.

i need 5 more for F@H


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 15, 2009)

damn you're lucky!!
I don't even have one


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 15, 2009)

can that be done in the same client as WCG?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

yes but points go to gpugrid and not wcg


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 15, 2009)

owell, untill they get better gpu priority working it would suck anyways.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 15, 2009)

The team now has one more member!


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for joining! It looks like from you screenshot that you don't have your processor set to 100% usage. Change the boinc manager to advanced view. Then click on the advanced drop down menu, select preferences, and set your cpu to 100%. Default is at 60%. Here is how it looks.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I guess that I'll find out if this system is stable!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 16, 2009)

Now you're crunching!!  Welcome to the team.  

That beast should crank out some work units and get some serious points if you crunch it 24/7/365....

Hehe, you guys are going to make my poor Xeon quad lonely.........

Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 16, 2009)

OK, *neener, neener, neener, * 

*NO ONE* is showing up in my "threat list"......I've got a few of you in my "opportunity" list  (Read as, my roadkill list....)  Come on, take me out, I dare you....   Easy pickings...  One measly old quad, clocked by some weird old dufuss....

Let the trash talking begin!!  

Sincere Regards,
Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2009)

looks like 512th place... http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

we should be in top 500 by this time tomorrow.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 16, 2009)

123bob said:


> OK, *neener, neener, neener, *
> 
> *NO ONE* is showing up in my "threat list"......I've got a few of you in my "opportunity" list  (Read as, my roadkill list....)  Come on, take me out, I dare you....   Easy pickings...  One measly old quad, clocked by some weird old dufuss....
> 
> ...



Well a bit of friendly competition sounds good 

123bob = 10,421
oily_17 = 7,010

I just need to hook myself up with a PSU, should have one by the middle of next week, and then I am coming after you  

That gives the _"weird old dufuss"_  3,000 points of a lead as of today and should be more by next week.
Will see how quick I can reign you in when I get my next machine on this


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 16, 2009)

crap! I can't crunch currently because I have a virus and My XP just got pwnd by it
I'm currently using Linux...


----------



## 123bob (Apr 16, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Well a bit of friendly competition sounds good
> 
> 123bob = 10,421
> oily_17 = 7,010
> ...



There we go, that's the spirit.  I'll wait for you.....NOT! 

Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2009)

bob ...

your custom title should be "Emoticon Enthusiast"


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2009)

123bob said:


> There we go, that's the spirit.  I'll wait for you.....NOT!
> 
> Bob



I'm coming for you, bob. Just wait until I get a grip on optimized settings, and I'll have a second Quad crunching rig set up within the next week.


----------



## hat (Apr 16, 2009)

exactly what problems are we solving here?


----------



## 123bob (Apr 16, 2009)

For World Community grid (WCG), there are a number of projects you can assist on.  A link to the WCG page for details is here.

Below are the projects available, and thus the problems we are working on. From the site;

 	"*What We Do*

Exciting work is now under way on projects that hold tremendous potential to benefit humanity.

Help Fight Childhood Cancer
The Clean Energy Project
Nutritious Rice for the World
Help Conquer Cancer
Discovering Dengue Drugs – Together
Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 Project
FightAIDS@Home Project"

Hope you join us,
Regards,
Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2009)

i added to the first post. thanks bob.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

ok guys I had some down time for both rigs today.  They were supposed to be working appt. by appt. today and cutting the power momentarily, so I left the rigs off.  But now they are both back up and running.  

i7 at 4 GHz HT on
Phenom II @ 3.6 GHz


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> crap! I can't crunch currently because I have a virus and My XP just got pwnd by it
> I'm currently using Linux...



There is are linux clients.
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> There is are linux clients.
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl



  theres no way around it guys, virus, blown, on fire.  You have to crunch!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2009)

can someone verify us moving into top 500? http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


looks like we are 493rd

oh and bob... looks like im going to pass you pretty soon. i think my rig finally woke up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> can someone verify us moving into top 500? http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> 
> looks like we are 493rd
> ...



looks like I finally get a damn piece of pie 

and fit I dont know dude, it says 520???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2009)

look at the bottom though... says we are about to pass 491 and 492 places


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> look at the bottom though... says we are about to pass 491 and 492 places



I see now, means we should be about to be in the top 500 any moment bro


----------



## msgclb (Apr 17, 2009)

Click on the 'Teams' in Navigation bar on the left with this link...

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Here's a shortcut to where you'll find TechPowerUp! in 493.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&offset=401


----------



## A novice (Apr 17, 2009)

msgclb welcome to the team.
We have got through the 500 barrier.  We are now at 486, good going everyone.
                      Rob


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2009)

I think we will be crushing several teams this weekend. Im guessing we should be top 400 easily by the end of the weekend.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats everyone!!  Yes, we broke 500.  And yes fits, you should be rolling over me when that i7 comes up to speed.   I better get some tire track remover....

EDIT: we're at 480th place with the morning update...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 17, 2009)

Had some rigs down while I was out of town but should be getting back to regular strength soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

i ALSO HAD MY AMD RIG DOWN ALL WEEK ALMOST, JUST GOT IT BACK UP YESTERDAY AFTERNOON.  MY I7 WAS DOWN YESTERDAY.  This weekend, we gonna move right along past everybody else.  Good going everyone.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 18, 2009)

it seems things are starting to slow down a bit... http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

we need more ppl and more machines


----------



## msgclb (Apr 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it seems things are starting to slow down a bit... http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> we need more ppl and more machines



I'm knocking down a wall (metaphorically) to add one more machine! I need something to put the machine on in the limited space that I have available. I could buy a 1366 motherboard or I could put together the components that I have for a 775 system.

My choices:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (own)
GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard (own)
or
Intel Core i7 920 (own)
DFI LANPARTY JR X58-T3H6 LGA 1366 Intel X58 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard (need)

Common Components:
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17066) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory (own)
SAPPHIRE 100259-1GL Radeon HD 4870 (own)

I might go for the DFI LP DK X58 motherboard instead.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 18, 2009)

why don't you get a foxconn bloodrage??
there are lots of positive feed back on the OC ability of the bloodrage...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 18, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I'm knocking down a wall (metaphorically) to add one more machine! I need something to put the machine on in the limited space that I have available. I could buy a 1366 motherboard or I could put together the components that I have for a 775 system.
> 
> My choices:
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (own)
> ...



My practical side says to go with what you already have. The Q6600 will do well. I'm currently building a dedicated WCG machine around the same chip.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My practical side says to go with what you already have. The Q6600 will do well. I'm currently building a dedicated WCG machine around the same chip.



I agree with Paulieg, it seems that the  Q6600 is popular for WCG machines 

I am just waiting on a PSU to build a new rig to add to mine as well.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 18, 2009)

I was getting great results with the 65nm quads. I don't think it matters so much with WCG...more cores is better.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 18, 2009)

I've given up having dedicated machines.  If I don't use a machine, then it's shut down.

BUT, I had the parts for a q9450 rig laying around for a long time so i finally got that built - 16gig ddr2-1066, MSI P45 platinum, HD4850 with remote.  My current multimedia rig can't handle some video and transcoding takes way too long.

How much better performance do you think I will get with it?  Haven't tested it yet.  Maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone have a s775 motherboard that they would like to sell me for my Q6600 dedicated WCG machine? I thought I had one, but the guy I was going to buy from has not got back to me. It's the last thing I need to get her up and running!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2009)

I finally have a small piece of the pie, even though my i7 rig is down! By Wednesday, I'll have my i7 back up, and by next weekend I'll have a Q6600 dedicated cruncher up and running. 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## 123bob (Apr 20, 2009)

Crunch hard everyone!  24/7/365 please....That is the key to the _overall team heavyweight division_...  As you all may have noticed, the easy days of moving up 1,000 places are over.  We are getting into some real teams now.

The easiest thing to do is leave the rig crunch all the time....

Having said that, I see some heavyweight contenders coming up on this team.  We know Chicken Patty is already there, obviously crunching the rigs  for all they are worth, but there are those with single cores that are beating their machines brains out.   I can see that in your scores.  Keep going!  

To 3xploit, congrats, you already rolled me over.  To msgclb, I see you coming and will try to pull over, but if I don't in time, no problem, just keep on rolling and squash me like a bug....  You folks are going to be heavyweights.   Just wait till you have major farms running.... 

You guys>  <poor old 123bob_TPU.....  

.....(Hehe, I'm #33, overall in the world, on WCG, under the name "123bob", come get me...  ....Rammie is even higher.)

I intend to possibly PO the staff around here by recruiting from your forum on the other sections.  I apologize in advance.  Delete any posts you see that are not in-line with the purpose of promoting good computing, and please PM me.  I intend to give the generic appeal, let everyone know what we do, then let them choose.  I'm composing the post and plan to PM it to Fits, CP, and Paulieg.  If you folks say it's good to go, I'll unleash it.  I will direct folks directly to this thread, and this particular post.  They can decide from there.

The only section I will leave alone is your very effective folding team.  It is poor conduct to recruit there.  Kind of like robbing Peter to pay Paul....  

There is some sharing that could go on with the TPU folding team, If Fits and the leaders here decided to have an agreement that we will fold GPUs for them if they give us CPU crunchers, we could make that happen.  For my case, I'm willing to  rearrange some hardware so they get some wicked GPU power.

The flip side of this, since we have only one thread to work with, is that LOTS of the questions will be the same.  We will have to answer them without saying stuff like, "didn't you read the thread?"  No, they didn't, and I don't expect them to have to wade through 50 pages of stuff....Just provide the answer, even if you cut and paste posts from before....

Bottom line....I have looked again at what's in front of us.  I think 100th place may be doable.  It will take some time, some recruiting,  but let's see....:up:   (@Paulieg, we gotta get :up: here, this one, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use it all the time....)

Regards,
Bob

*EDIT:* Dang, another book by Bob.....


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

finally! I'm able to crunch again!! a reformat did the job


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2009)

my i7 is down till i figure out this LCD/video card problem 

p4 still crunching 24/7 though


----------



## 123bob (Apr 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my i7 is down till i figure out this LCD/video card problem
> 
> p4 still crunching 24/7 though



I see the P4, it's crunching it's brains out.

Let's get the i7 figured out....What's happening now?  Have you asked for help in the other TPU sections?  I can and will send for the cav.....I'm not sure they are going to rush over the hill as fast as they did last time, but who knows....

Let's get this fixed up.  You ran over me for one update but couldn't stay.  I passed you back up....

Uh, Oh, and Captain Sir, with all due respect, where is your catchy TPU WCG Sig?  Gotta have that always.....Copy mine if you need something quick.  It's all good....

Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2009)

24" acer lcd died after 2 years of 24/7 on.

switching cables and crap around messed up something on the i7. 

i been too angry to mess with it... i dont want to get mad and break something.

im awaiting the final version of our TPU WCG sigs and avatars. should be very soon.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 24" acer lcd died after 2 years of 24/7 on.
> 
> switching cables and crap around messed up something on the i7.
> 
> ...



Ah, sounds like you lost your vid card?  I agree, don't mess with it if you're not in the mood.  I lost a $450 SM board that way...I just plain screwed up.  Comedy of errors.

On the sigs and avatars, don't wait. put something temporary up now.  You post other places,  let them see it...That's the real recruitment tool on your own forum.

My .02 cents,
Bob


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd rather do this than folding although I won't be active more than an hour a day to keep the electricity bill low  At least its some right ?


----------



## loonym (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope you all don't mind if I donate a few days crunching time. 


edit: to the person looking for 775 board a few posts back, I have a maximus II formula, a ga x48t dq6, and an xfx 790i, pm to discuss.


----------



## A novice (Apr 20, 2009)

DrPepper Welcome to the team every bit helps we will take whatever you can give us.

loonym you are more than welcome.  Pull up a chair and relax and have a nice hot coffee. 
 Now, what can we do to convince you to stay for weeks rather than days?

I feel a plan coming on, if we can encourage a few more big hitters over from XS.  I can sneak back and grab myself a slice of pie.

Members Joining Today
loonym joins from XtremeSystems
Giggla joins as new

Welcome Giggla 

Milestones Today
4x4n passes 6,000,000
Giggla passes 100
msgclb passes 20,000
MetalRacer passes 1,000
Congrats everyone

TechPowerup is now at 427 team rank


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2009)

front page news guys.... http://www.techpowerup.com/91778/techPowerUp_WCG_BOINC_Team_Announcement.html

i want to see some of you posting there please.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

427th place and still climbing ant a good pace.

im proud of you guys.... thanks a bunch, lets keep it up!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 20, 2009)

@ Fits, posted up front Sir, even plagerized my own post to do it....

Welcome to the new folks.  We need you, no matter how long you can run a rig.  Thx.

Bob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm really pissed
The darned virus keeps on coming back
and now I have to switch to ubuntu, darn how I wish I could crunch


----------



## mike047 (Apr 20, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I'm really pissed
> The darned virus keeps on coming back
> and now I have to switch to ubuntu, darn how I wish I could crunch



Ubuntu crunches very well, I use 8.04 on all my boxes.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

oh yes how can i forget to download the client for linux


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll be joining when I build my new machine... my current rig gets really hot when it comes to cpu intensive stuff... my AM3 build will be running all sorts of good stuff


----------



## Silverel (Apr 20, 2009)

Loaded on my Laptop. Hopefully it's more stable for me than F@H was.


----------



## A novice (Apr 20, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Ubuntu crunches very well, I use 8.04 on all my boxes.



Hi Mike nice to see you at TPU.  Keep looking in we may need someone good with ubuntu.  I have tried it and even managed to get WCG, running on it.  Just don't ask me how I just couldn't get a temp monitor to work with it.
                Rob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

w00000000t!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got it working on ubuntu!!!


----------



## A novice (Apr 20, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> w00000000t!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got it working on ubuntu!!!



 Nice one did you get a temp monitor to work with it.
                Rob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

no still looking for one that works in linux...


----------



## A novice (Apr 20, 2009)

Let me know if you do, I may give ubuntu, another go if I can find a temp monitor to work with it
                Rob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 20, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Loaded on my Laptop. Hopefully it's more stable for me than F@H was.



Welcome to the team!

Just watch out for the temps on that lappy.  If it's loaded 100% in task manager, and your temps are too hot, you can set your BOINC profile CPU usage parameter to less than 100%.  I used to crunch my lappy at 60%.  I ran for a year straight that way, with no problems.

Thx for joining us. 

Bob


----------



## Silverel (Apr 20, 2009)

123bob said:


> Welcome to the team!
> 
> Just watch out for the temps on that lappy.  If it's loaded 100% in task manager, and your temps are too hot, you can set your BOINC profile CPU usage parameter to less than 100%.  I used to crunch my lappy at 60%.  I ran for a year straight that way, with no problems.
> 
> ...



Runs pretty cool at full load actually. On top of that its my work laptop, nothing sensitive on the drive that I'm worried about if it catches fire at night. All that stuff stays on the network drives.


----------



## loonym (Apr 20, 2009)

Lm-sensors is no good for you nix guys? Always worked great for me.


----------



## loonym (Apr 20, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Runs pretty cool at full load actually. On top of that its my work laptop, nothing sensitive on the drive that I'm worried about if it catches fire at night. All that stuff stays on the network drives.


Rightmark cpu clock util will let you lower the vcore on most lappies while still running at stock speed. The result of course is being able to run a few degrees cooler while still maintaining stability.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Apr 21, 2009)

I got the program, so far, I'm setting the CPU to 100% JUST FOR FUN!!! Ah, it feels great to volunteer to fight AIDS.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## A novice (Apr 21, 2009)

PCpraiser100 Welcome to the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

man I bought my 2nd 22" monitor to enjoy dual monitors.  Ever sine however I got my amd rig running and crunching.  Since then I have had it hooked up to one of them and never enjoyed dual monitors.  NOw is that a sacrifice or what guys?????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

AMD RIG








INTEL RIG


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 21, 2009)

A Novice 1 gets the pink pie 

Lemon Chiffon for me.


----------



## loonym (Apr 21, 2009)

This is a great forum. There's a large and very loyal membership base here. All the projects of WCG are very worthy but the cancer research is very personal to a great many people. I don't think there are many people on this earth whose lives haven't been touched by this illness in one form or another, either directly or indirectly. It kills and it doesn't discriminate by nationality, class, age, whether you're a good guy or an asshole, or any other factors. Imo this is the angle the core members of this team will need to utilize to attract others to join. This work can potentially save the lives of our sisters, brothers, children, etc. The immediate goal of top 100 team is readily reachable in a relatively short period of time if the team can build momentum. With just the group that's here crunching now, the top 200 may be reached in a month or so and can you imagine the excitement of the countdown to 100 after that? I've found that crunching can be highly addictive. I started out with one quad last March and it didn't take long to be completely hooked. It's rather competitive in a friendly sort of way and the larger the team, the more competitive it becomes. So really once someone starts for a few days it sells itself. Hell, I remember when CD started in a few months ago. At first he's like, well, maybe I'll just try this a little. Now look at him. He's an animal, completely out of control. I love it   My point is, there is a solid core group that needs to work to attract other TPU members to the team. Once the goal of having your own sub-forum is reached it should become infinitely easier to do this but for now there is going to need to be some real effort put forth.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2009)

chicken man.... i like that background. was that one included in 7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> chicken man.... i like that background. was that one included in 7?



hit me up on MSN, i'll send it to ya.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 21, 2009)

joined


----------



## silkstone (Apr 21, 2009)

Just joined, i don;t suppose there is a x64 version of the software?


----------



## A novice (Apr 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I bought my 2nd 22" monitor to enjoy dual monitors.  Ever sine however I got my amd rig running and crunching.  Since then I have had it hooked up to one of them and never enjoyed dual monitors.  NOw is that a sacrifice or what guys?????



I think you are hooked on crunching you’d better hide the credit card


----------



## loonym (Apr 21, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Just joined, i don;t suppose there is a x64 version of the software?


Yes, go here http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm going to try to get the sub forum rolling sooner rather than later....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

406th it seems.

we break into the 300's very soon.


----------



## A novice (Apr 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1548/teampietodayv.png[/URL]
> A Novice 1 gets the pink pie
> 
> Lemon Chiffon for me.



I don't mind pink I will take any colour.  I can't even get crumbs At XS:laug

*How do you get Multi Quote to work*


----------



## silkstone (Apr 21, 2009)

Signed up and can login from the home page, but the application says invalid e-mail or password


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 21, 2009)

MultiQuote "lights up" when you click it once then Quote and it'll post them


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's the deal boys. I spoke with W1z about the sub forum. We NEED 5 consecutive days of 1 million points generated ( see 2nd chart from the bottom in this link). If we do this, we get the sub forum. We're almost there, but we need to push hard!!! 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought we were putting out well over a million...

I fired up the rigs I had left idle over the holiday so that should be no real problem.

BTW BOINC points are 7 times the WCG points. We are averaging like 1.5 million BOINC per day...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I thought we were putting out well over a million...
> 
> I fired up the rigs I had left idle over the holiday so that should be no real problem.
> 
> BTW BOINC points are 7 times the WCG points. We are averaging like 1.5 million BOINC per day...



Yeah I know. W1z is asking for a WCG average. From the chart I'm looking at, we are very close. My i7 rig is back up as of this morning too, so I'll have 3 rigs running consistently. I'm a bit worried about my 5000+BE though. She's getting a bit too warm. I need a better cooler for it.


----------



## loonym (Apr 21, 2009)

Yesterday's total WCG output:
*TechPowerUp!* *851,583*
Very good work everyone.


----------



## A novice (Apr 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> MultiQuote "lights up" when you click it once then Quote and it'll post them



Thanks 

2 new members to the team shall we warn them that crunching.  *Is addictive*
hayder.master welcome to the team 

silkstone welcome to the team


----------



## 123bob (Apr 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah I know. W1z is asking for a WCG average. From the chart I'm looking at, we are very close. My i7 rig is back up as of this morning too, so I'll have 3 rigs running consistently. I'm a bit worried about my 5000+BE though. She's getting a bit too warm. I need a better cooler for it.



Take one of your other profiles on the WCG page, set processor usage to something less than 100%.  Assign that rig to the new profile.  Hit the update button on the BOINC client on that rig.  CPU in perf mgr should be showing something less than 100% use.  Monitor temps and adjust CPU useage as needed.  .....then get some better cooling!


----------



## silkstone (Apr 21, 2009)

A novice said:


> Thanks
> 
> 2 new members to the team shall we warn them that crunching.  *Is addictive*
> hayder.master welcome to the team
> ...



Thanks for the welcom.

I don't suppose anyone can help me setting it up? I'm running F@H in parallel (GPU only) but even when i selct 50% max cpu usage (thru advanced options) y folding points are halved (from 4000 to 2338)


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2009)

123bob said:


> Take one of your other profiles on the WCG page, set processor usage to something less than 100%.  Assign that rig to the new profile.  Hit the update button on the BOINC client on that rig.  CPU in perf mgr should be showing something less than 100% use.  Monitor temps and adjust CPU useage as needed.  .....then get some better cooling!



Yup, I already set the CPU usage to 60%, and temps are STILL high. That's my concern. I've got a better cooler on the way.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2009)

i hate how WCG's stats are far different than free-dc's. 

WCG says we have 52 members active

free-dc says 32


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i hate how WCG's stats are far different than free-dc's.
> 
> WCG says we have 52 members active
> 
> free-dc says 32



Yeah, that is confusing. My question is which stats (DC or WCG) are more relavent in terms of points??


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 21, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Thanks for the welcom.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone can help me setting it up? I'm running F@H in parallel (GPU only) but even when i selct 50% max cpu usage (thru advanced options) y folding points are halved (from 4000 to 2338)



I have not seen that problem. I am using the 182.08 drivers and latest console client. Are you uising the console client?

Then again I am using Vista 64...it could be that a 32 bit OS is causing the drop under full tasking.

Have you tried setting your client up to run at slightly above normal in the -cfg menu? I've also cured some odd stuff by setting the affinity for the FAH client in the Task Manager


----------



## 123bob (Apr 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, that is confusing. My question is which stats (DC or WCG) are more relavent in terms of points??



DC Stats only shows those who have validated points.  The WCG page shows everyone.  This includes folks who started, set up an account, then abandoned it for whatever reason.  It also includes brand new folks who have not validated points yet.  They will show up at DC when they have a validated WU.  A day or so usually.

EDIT: As to relavance to points, both sites show the same thing at least a couple times a day.  DC updates more often though and it can be confusing to see DC with an update while WCG is only doing it twice a day.  For the purpose of the sub-forum challenge, I think we should be using the WCG page since that is "straight from the horse's mouth".  (Wherever that saying came from...)

Welcome to the new folks!!  Thanks and crunch hard everyone.  We need to break the 1M mark....


----------



## loonym (Apr 21, 2009)

A million a day is a great goal. Only the top 20 or so teams in the dailies make that much but I know if TPU pulls together, that and more can be done.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys, taken me awhile to see this post as i am having some issues with my i7 but i am kind of up and running now. So i shall install get get crunching


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2009)

loonym said:


> A million a day is a great goal. Only the top 20 or so teams in the dailies make that much but I know if TPU pulls together, that and more can be done.



Actually guys, if you check the second chart from the bottom, we are very close. 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

A novice said:


> I think you are hooked on crunching you’d better hide the credit card



hahahahaha 

this made my day


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 22, 2009)

Nobody has parents,grandparents,friends or neighbors that they keep computers maintained or build for? Running WCG for 6 months as partial payment convinces a lot of people.Plus they don't know enough to turn it off.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 22, 2009)

*This is TPU and nobody is running GPU's..!!?!*

There are SOO many GPUs over here at TPU I figured I would see them all over the place @ BOINC..

Not so, looks like someone turned in one WU 

I've been crunching now for about 2 years, loving it!  Especially the GPU's.

And I noticed the only project that your running is WCG, its a great project, no doubt about that!  But there is SOO many other projects you can crunch too!  

SIMAP is definitly one of 'em, ABC, MindModeling, PrimeGrid, ect.. the list goes on!, 

GPUGRID pays very fair for the use of your Nvidia graphics card, roughly 14k a day from a GTX280.  

You can run some optimized apps with Milkyway and get 50k a day from your 4870!  

BOINC is alot of fun, and I will agree with a message I read below, if your starting to grow a BOINC addiction, hide the credit card!  

Check out my computer list and stats! :lol:
computer list..

stats are in the sig


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Nobody has parents,grandparents,friends or neighbors that they keep computers maintained or build for? Running WCG for 6 months as partial payment convinces a lot of people.Plus they don't know enough to turn it off.



Which is exactly what I did on the build for my inlaws. Tomorrow, I'm installing it on my secretary's computer.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 22, 2009)

@loonym, you have a split-cpuid at BOINCstats, I'd have PM'd u there but you dont have a PMable account...

@Paulieg, thats how it goes 

I started with my computers, then family, even customers now.. Ill tell em what it is and if they don't mind, their running it!

OOH! & BTW!!  -  SIMAP has some awesome team challenges every month, they only have so much work to release, so they release it on the first of the month, and its a challenge every month to win the SIMAP scramble.. and with the power that is over here, you might have a chance!  FUN FUN stuff!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

asb2106 said:


> @loonym, you have a split-cpuid at BOINCstats, I'd have PM'd u there but you dont have a PMable account...
> 
> @Paulieg, thats how it goes
> 
> ...



I love the idea of branching out to gpu crunching too. However, I'm hoping we can mobilize a solid team first.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm really suprised WCG hasnt incorporated GPU work yet.

They have such a variety of projects, and they are pretty long running, compared to some other projects.  They would be good candidates for CUDA


----------



## A novice (Apr 22, 2009)

ConflictOs Welcome to the team thanks for joining 

Members Joining Today
Silverel joins as new
human_error joins as new
dustyshiv joins as new
Shadowdust joins as new
vaidas40 joins as new

Milestones Today
Silverel passes 100
Chicken Patty passes 100,000
JWL1991 passes 20,000
Giggla passes 1,000
msgclb passes 30,000
human_error passes 200
MetalRacer passes 2,000
vaidas40 passes 100

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

TPU team is now at 400


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 22, 2009)

*team*

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
I see a lot of new members,keep it up!
I also see a lot of original  members sporting big fat 0's
If the oldtimers don't encourage the newcomers,TPU will never have a viable team .


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> I see a lot of new members,keep it up!
> I also see a lot of original  members sporting big fat 0's
> If the oldtimers don't encourage the newcomers,TPU will never have a viable team .



I think maybe our team captain needs to give these "0" members a  and tell them to get their arses crunching!


----------



## loonym (Apr 22, 2009)

*Daily WCG numbers*

*TechPowerUp!* *850,304*  Great work everyone, keep it up!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

loonym said:


> *TechPowerUp!* *850,304*  Great work everyone, keep it up!



That's awesome, but we NEED to get 1,000,000 for 5 consecutive days to get our sub forum guys!! We have work to do!!


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well I took a short hiatus from this, but back now, got the Pii trying to do 3.8GHz an the i7 back at it @4GHZ.  But yes, we do need to get alot of work in.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's awesome, but we NEED to get 1,000,000 for 5 consecutive days to get our sub forum guys!! We have work to do!!



How much do you rekon a quad at 3.8 would add if it was on for 5 consecutive days ?


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 22, 2009)

Not as much as that quad being on more that 5 days.  I don't mean to offend, but don't just join in to get a sub forum if that's the only reason.  Everyone who is crunching may only be doing here or there, but is doing it to do it, not to get a sub forum, the sub forum will establish us better in the overall TPU community.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Not as much as that quad being on more that 5 days.  I don't mean to offend, but don't just join in to get a sub forum if that's the only reason.  Everyone who is crunching may only be doing here or there, but is doing it to do it, not to get a sub forum, the sub forum will establish us better in the overall TPU community.



I agree. I was the 2nd member to join the team, I had no idea we can even get a sub forum   me and fit were going for a while then we got a bit bigger and FIT was down for a while.  but we are running strong.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think maybe our team captain needs to give these "0" members a  and tell them to get their arses crunching!



give me a list and i'll send out some PMs.



Chicken Patty said:


> I agree. I was the 2nd member to join the team, I had no idea we can even get a sub forum   me and fit were going for a while then we got a bit bigger and FIT was down for a while.  but we are running strong.



im back up and running with the i7 today. LCD is still fuckin with me though


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2009)

BTW can I have a link for that 850K WCG score? When I check the team stats I see 93K

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

do we seriously need 1mil a day for 5 days?

we are averaging 106k a day right now from what free-dc says...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2009)

Exactly...I think LoonyM is posting BOINC stats...which are times 7 what you get from WCG.

I mean the pie chart is a good indicator of the reality of the output. I'm putting out around 9K today and I get about 10% of the pie...do the math.

1 Million in WCG points is unobtainable without a ten fold increase in Crunching power.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Exactly...I think LoonyM is posting BOINC stats...which are times 7 what you get from WCG.
> 
> I mean the pie chart is a good indicator of the reality of the output. I'm putting out around 9K today and I get about 10% of the pie...do the math.
> 
> 1 Million in WCG points is unobtainable without a ten fold increase in Crunching power.



What w1z is looking for is 1M BOINC points, as indicated on the second to last chart, as I posted above. Sorry for any confusion. He just wants to see that chart consistently above 1M for 5 days in a row.


----------



## loonym (Apr 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5427/teampietodayb.png[/URL]
> 
> BTW can I have a link for that 850K WCG score? When I check the team stats I see 93K
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points From either your 'my grid' page at WCG, or in the boinc manager you can select global statistics and go to a searchable, sortable database at WCG server.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What w1z is looking for is 1M BOINC points, as indicated on the second to last chart, as I posted above. Sorry for any confusion. He just wants to see that chart consistently above 1M for 5 days in a row.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090421/boincstats.png



ah crap. we were so close until XS came back online

we need more TPUers NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ah crap. we were so close until XS came back online
> 
> we need more TPUers NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No worries fit, we're working on it.


----------



## loonym (Apr 22, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> How much do you rekon a quad at 3.8 would add if it was on for 5 consecutive days ?


Perhaps 15-17 thousand WCG ppd at 100% around the clock.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Fits, just joined up to support the cause! You talked me into it, so I'll stop F@H SMP for now and give WCG a try! I wonder if they'll make WCG GPU editions in the future...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Hey Fits, just joined up to support the cause! You talked me into it, so I'll stop F@H SMP for now and give WCG a try! I wonder if they'll make WCG GPU editions in the future...



they do but pts go to GPUGRID and not WCG.

i have a TPU GPUGRID team setup already.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2009)

I will shutdown my SMP's (and join the cause)  when I switch my main rig to i7


----------



## 123bob (Apr 22, 2009)

@ bog, do so now!!  Thanks.  We need the boost.


Having said that, OK, I can hear the bugle playing.  The Cavalry is coming in over the hill.  They'll stay as long as we need the support, but then they'll go back home....I'm about to screw the pie chart, no worries.  It will recover.


What I expect to see, as Rammie stated previously, is more heavy commitment and recruiting from the team members here.  Heck, I'm running a single quad, as "123bob_TPU", and coming up in the TPU ranks fast.  That ain't right....  I don't do excuses, the numbers show for all to see.....Sorry...  24/7/365.  That's a good cruncher.....

Have some passion for this work!  The cause sells itself.  I won't go into the history of some of the XS folks that crunch here, (including myself)  because it's not my place.  They crunch, they promote, and they do it for good reason....
I hope to see TPU questioning our *#3 XS WCG position in the world.* *I dare you*.  Come get us.....  :this would be the "neener, neener, neener": smiley......


----------



## loonym (Apr 22, 2009)

123bob said:


> They crunch, they promote, and they do it for good reason....





123bob said:


> I hope to see TPU questioning our *#3 XS WCG position in the world.* *I dare you*.  Come get us.....  :this would be the "neener, neener, neener": smiley......


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Not as much as that quad being on more that 5 days.  I don't mean to offend, but don't just join in to get a sub forum if that's the only reason.  Everyone who is crunching may only be doing here or there, but is doing it to do it, not to get a sub forum, the sub forum will establish us better in the overall TPU community.



I'm trying to help you guys get a sub-forum so that more people will join plus I will keep going after it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2009)

OK now that Paulie has clarified that we need 1Mil BOINC points perday I see that the goal is just about within reach. I feel that with a bit more recruiting and publicity the team should be able to get there.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'm trying to help you guys get a sub-forum so that more people will join plus I will keep going after it.



That's what we want to hear!!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 22, 2009)

When we get our sub-forum, might I suggest it be titled "*TPU World Community Grid (WCG) Team*" ?  This has all the right words in it.  If it's too long, we could drop the "TPU" part....

Thoughts?

Bob


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

sounds good to me.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2009)

123bob said:


> @ bog, do so now!!  Thanks.  We need the boost



I'm actively folding right now but I will try to switch my CPU's to night.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 22, 2009)

If anybody is worried about Temps on there cpu because of load (like me because i am running stock at the moment) and that is the reason for not participating with this. You can just change how much percentage of your cpu it will use, so even if you have the worst cpu in the world, you could just stick it on 10-20% cpu usage and I bet you wouldn't even notice the speed loss.

A lot of Little's go along way.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

i run my i7 at 4.2ghz 24/7 at 1.43v on air with the xigmatek DK and a single ultra kaze at 1700rpm and i get 63c max.

it wont roast a cpu like some of you are thinking


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2009)

123bob said:


> When we get our sub-forum, might I suggest it be titled "*TPU World Community Grid (WCG) Team*" ?  This has all the right words in it.  If it's too long, we could drop the "TPU" part....
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Bob



Yup, we can make that happen.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i run my i7 at 4.2ghz 24/7 at 1.43v on air with the xigmatek DK and a single ultra kaze at 1700rpm and i get 63c max.
> 
> it wont roast a cpu like some of you are thinking



Ditto what Fits said.

I run 16 overclocked quads, some of them are B3 stepping Q6600s.  Talk about little furnaces!   I have _NEVER_ lost a CPU doing this.  The B3 machines have been running TWO YEARS STRAIGHT, 24/7/365.    I did lose a few RAM sticks last year when I got into what was apparently a bad batch of Micron D9, but those had lifetime warranty and were replaced.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 23, 2009)

*Congrats to Rammie!*

*Rammie passed 20,000,000 BOINC points today.*  Yup, that's a lot of zeros there!!

*
Congrats!!*


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2009)

123bob said:


> *Rammie passed 20,000,000 BOINC points today.*  Yup, that's a lot of zeros there!!
> 
> *
> Congrats!!*



Well done and dear sweet jesus I bet the fah'ers want you to focus on them


----------



## loonym (Apr 23, 2009)

asb2106 said:


> @loonym, you have a split-cpuid at BOINCstats, I'd have PM'd u there but you dont have a PMable account...


I've been trying the past year to repair and it won't so screw it.


----------



## A novice (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations RAMMIE

Members Joining Today
123bob joins from XtremeSystems
TPUs DrPepper joins as new
Conflict0s joins as new

Milestones Today
Silverel passes 200
OriginalCyberDruid passes 1,800,000
Fitseries3 passes 20,000
123bob_TPU passes 25,000
human_error passes 1,000
TPUs DrPepper passes 100
vaidas40 passes 500
Conflict0s passes 200
Congratulations everyone

Team now at 377


----------



## loonym (Apr 23, 2009)

*Daily WCG numbers*

* TechPowerUp!  	 1,107,954 * Outstanding! Keep up the good work and get your friends in here too!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2009)

Gonna get the fiance's e8500 on some WCG action too, I like how the program works overall. It is odd how my CPU loads though, it'll load to about 100% and drop to about 20%, almost like the newer NV WU's in F@H GPU2. I'm also considering swapping my GTX260 and 9600GT over to Bionic GPU...for now I'll stick with my Q6600 and E8500, but hey just glad to be helping the cause! Very cool to see so many TPU members getting active in WCG, definately gotta say I'm glad I joined in!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats RAMMIE that is a lot of work!





I like the numbers. Thanks to all the new Crunchers for tipping us over the million mark.:worship:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2009)

yay guys!

holy f*** rammie!!! congrats man. thats sick~! 

looks like i made some pie happen today. glad to see my i7 going full throttle now. (got a asus 24" LCD comming soon)

CD man.... looks like your hitting 2mil soon... 










*thank you everyone. lets keep this up for a few more days if not longer and we will reach our milestone to get TPU WCG subforum!*

 to everyone!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2009)

OK people just like I said earlier that I would switch my SMPs to WCG, so there you have it and it's done (2 rigs going).


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 23, 2009)

That works! I had put my CPUs all on WCG and all my GPUs on F@H and that seems to be a good balance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

unfortunately I am only back to one rig crunching.  I sold my AMD rig .


----------



## A novice (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> unfortunately I am only back to one rig crunching.  I sold my AMD rig .



You can't sell crunchers


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I have added another rig to this to help boost the ranks a little.

Still have to play with the OC a bit more and make sure it's stable.
Will swap out the PSU and HDD later in the week (I stole a couple of these just to get running)

When I get the rest of my water cooling parts in the next few weeks I will add that rig as well.
Keep up the good work guy's ....we are flying up the ranks now!!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2009)

We're almost there guys! We should hit 1 mil today!!


----------



## loonym (Apr 23, 2009)

I've had one i7 rig down for a couple weeks. Waiting for a DFI rma that unfortunately became very complicated due to poor record keeping on their end. I'll be adding one more i7 in May, I want to get a D0 step to play with. I'll be shutting down and selling off the last of my 775 stuff then.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been watching the maturation of the i7 platform and still feel there are a few quarters left before it's old enough tech for me to jump in and get out of s775 entirely. Something even better than i7 needs to come out and drive the price down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

A novice said:


> You can't sell crunchers



I didnt want to but I had no choice, need the money right now I have things i've been leaving aside for a while now and unforutanely they can't wait any longer.  I'll add another rig in the future, hopefully the near future.


----------



## A novice (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I didnt want to but I had no choice, need the money right now I have things i've been leaving aside for a while now and unforutanely they can't wait any longer.  I'll add another rig in the future, hopefully the near future.



I am the same I need money for other things at the moment 

Members Joining Today
bogmali joins as new

Milestones Today
Scrizz passes 1,000
MetalRacer passes 5,000
dustyshiv passes 200
vaidas40 passes 1,000
tjwo94 passes 500
Kursah passes 500
bogmali passes 100

Users Returning Work : 30/43 (69.77%)

Project Rank 351


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 23, 2009)

i seem to be stuck in 20th place even tho im passing people maybe i should try to squeeze a little bit more outa my poor cpu


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 23, 2009)

A novice said:


> I am the same I need money for other things at the moment
> 
> .......



I would give the farm away for free if the recipient could guarantee they would crunch on.
$700 dollar a month power bills are starting to take a toll on the wife.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2009)

We've crossed the 1mil threshold. 4 more days of it and we are good to go!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2009)

The hell is going on? 123Bob is eating some RAMMIE pie tonight 

And I got the pink...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh and DaMulta! Snap out of it. Let's see some output man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Oh and DaMulta! Snap out of it. Let's see some output man.



+1

that PS3 is SLOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2009)

Are you sure it's still plugged in? 

Damn RAMMIE $700 power bill is ridiculous.

Is the cost of electricity high in your area or do you just burn a lot of Kilowatts?

I keep my Wife totally in the dark about the powerbill by always having a bunch of stuff running...she think's it's normal...I can't shut off anything or she'll figure it out


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

My rig that has been working on this project has been stuck!!!

I looked into advanced today and it was you may want to reset the program, you may want to reset the program......WTF didn't it know that it sit there for a week at 100% doing noting.....fuck a duck


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2009)

Crunching is the ultimate test. If a rig will Crunch nonstop without fail it's damn near bulletproof.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Crunching is the ultimate test. If a rig will Crunch nonstop without fail it's damn near bulletproof.



since February here    4ghz


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

That started on the 16th and I just now reset it....

My power bill is about 200 here.....


Anyways my main rig is down, I installed it on another laptop and it killed it....it killed my other machine(I don't have any DDR in my house gave it all away)

Anyways I have a 955 on the way with no motherboard
My QX9650 is in RMA with intel(It shall be on sale to pay for video cards)

The 955 with crunch like a mofo when it comes to life. I might crunch on dry ice just to see what she could do LOL.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

You know this all started I think when I lowered it from 100% to 60% load....I put her back on 100%


----------



## loonym (Apr 24, 2009)

*Daily WCG numbers*

*  TechPowerUp!  1,080,077 * Great day people!


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 24, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I would give the farm away for free if the recipient could guarantee they would crunch on.
> $700 dollar a month power bills are starting to take a toll on the wife.



no way i could ever afford that... i think when i can i would love to get a Q8200, got one for sale/trade? maybe you could give me a deal if i promise to run WCG as hard as i can


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Added the laptop on the HDTV in the Living room tonight....wonder if it can hold up....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Just think if you powered the Crunch From the SUN!!!

At 700 a month it might be a good investment....


----------



## 123bob (Apr 24, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I would give the farm away for free if the recipient could guarantee they would crunch on.
> $700 dollar a month power bills are starting to take a toll on the wife.



YGPM......

Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 24, 2009)

A novice said:


> You can't sell crunchers



...Unless you sell them to other crunchers.....


----------



## 123bob (Apr 24, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9217/teampietodayf.png[/URL]
> 
> The hell is going on? 123Bob is eating some RAMMIE pie tonight
> 
> And I got the pink...



Sorry, I had to take a dump and couldn't hold it anymore....



CyberDruid said:


> Oh and DaMulta! Snap out of it. Let's see some output man.



*YEAH*, What the *HELL*!!  Let's get it together folks....Our points were a bit low today......

*CRUNCH, CRUNCH, CRUNCH!!*  @ the "old" TPU WCG folks....  CP seems to have caught the bug.  To all the others, do it now, or forever hold your peace.....We have a chance for a sub-forum.  Don't screw it up.....  There are no excuses.....Particularly when you are running against a B3 quad that has been running straight for two years, and is now on my "123bob_TPU" account.....

To our newest members, I see you on the TPU stats page, you didn't check in here, but WELCOME to the small NUTHOUSE we have going here...

Bob

*EDIT:*  And no, I did not triple post....Three topics, all TPU WCG, with only one thread to work with......

*EDIT#2:* Sorry if the above sounded harsh.... It's not my intent to be a nagging wife......I'm only trying to get to our objective....


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 24, 2009)

i am crunching as hard as i can!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2009)

I left the pc folding all night to try keep us above 1mil


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2009)

Keep up the effort guys. We want this to end in cheers...not tears...


----------



## mike047 (Apr 24, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I would give the farm away for free if the recipient could guarantee they would crunch on.
> $700 dollar a month power bills are starting to take a toll on the wife.



I understand, my e-bill was in the $500-550 range when all my boxes were online.  I'm unemployed now and have over 30 boxes sitting idle and can't give them away[at least cheap anyway].


----------



## msgclb (Apr 24, 2009)

I finally added my Q6600 to my crunchers. Hopefully it is stable for 100% usage.


----------



## A novice (Apr 24, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I understand, my e-bill was in the $500-550 range when all my boxes were online.  I'm unemployed now and have over 30 boxes sitting idle and can't give them away[at least cheap anyway].



Hi Mike nice to see you here for anyone that doesn't know Mike is another mega-cruncher like RAMMIE.  
Mike and RAMMIE.  Just a thought I get these wild ideas now and again.   Why don't you work out how much electricity say a quad use and see if someone wants to pay the electricity costs to run it in their name.  It would save them sitting doing nothing. I did have 18 computers running mostly xp2400, and I found it was a lot of work to keep them running.  I have now sold most of them off.  If I can say sold my last one I sold for £10 was a AMD mp2400.  Apart from the case and PSU It's now upgraded to a quad.  So my farm now is 4 quads and 2 old mps.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 24, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I finally added my Q6600 to my crunchers. Hopefully it is stable for 100% usage.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090424/Q6600 Running - 1.jpg



Go Msgclb!  You rolled me over like I was standing still.  Gotta get the tire tracks out of my shirt still....


----------



## msgclb (Apr 24, 2009)

123bob said:


> Go Msgclb!  You rolled me over like I was standing still.  Gotta get the tire tracks out of my shirt still....



From my research you're using only one machine as 123bob_TPU but as 123bob you're in control of 46. My two i7 machines and now a Q6600 should be able to roll over that lonely machine you're using as 123bob_TPU. First of all do I have the above statement correct and what is the best computer you have dedicated to 100% usage using either name? I'm going to start collecting pennies to build one more computer and I'm still haven't decided if it's going to be another i7 or something that can beat it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn I opened up the dell latitude D610 keyboard was SMOKING HOT

Yet it crunched all night at 100%

So I now have two machines crunching....looking for a power strip for another laptop to kill to death with BOINC


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2009)

Aight then. Death to all machines...we must kill them slowly by Crunching!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Aight then. Death to all machines...we must kill them slowly by Crunching!



+1

Other laptop is well IDK

LOL

It comes on then turns off

Tried no battery, no DVD rom different power supples(not internal I think that's what it is)
Tried different memory....took out the internal wi-fi card, installed a new HDD

Comes on I see the bios start screen then turns off.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2009)

You are a serial killer


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 24, 2009)

Just set up my Q6600 dedicated WCG machine. This machine will run 24/7, and my i7 will run 12 hours per day. Both are currently running full bore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

123bob said:


> ...Unless you sell them to other crunchers.....



he might actually put his actual current pc to crunch and might use the amd rig I sold him for his daily use.  But dont worry I'll talk to him and make him crunch with the rig I sold him 

of course, he'll sign up to TPU!


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 25, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I understand, my e-bill was in the $500-550 range when all my boxes were online.  I'm unemployed now and have over 30 boxes sitting idle and can't give them away[at least cheap anyway].



Luckily I am employed so the bills gets paid,the wife bitches and life goes on.
Wait until she sees what I spent on ammo this month!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 25, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Luckily I am employed so the bills gets paid,the wife bitches and life goes on.
> Wait until she sees what I spent on ammo this month!



You should take out a loan and install solar power. I bet the loan would cost less than the solar power. Who knows maybe you could make more power than you use, and have the electrical company pay you.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> +1
> 
> Other laptop is well IDK
> 
> ...


This is sort of obvious so I apologize for mentioning it, but did you clean out the heat sink?  I did that once on the gf's machine and it looked like something one of the cats hacked up - and the machine was only a year old at the time.  Laptop heatsinks are like a black hole for fur and dust.  They float in on the breeze from other zip codes to find your heatsink.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 25, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You should take out a loan and install solar power. I bet the loan would cost less than the solar power. Who knows maybe you could make more power than you use, and have the electrical company pay you.



20+years to break even.
I'm 50yrs old.I would rather max out the CC and keep it that way and see the banks try and collect from a dead man.Can't do that though.To many things I want to do.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 25, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Luckily I am employed so the bills gets paid,the wife bitches and life goes on.
> Wait until she sees what I spent on ammo this month!



Now you're talking. I just re-upped and it cost me about your electric bill 

Even .22 is $6 a box now. .45LC is $32...and I've gotten addicted to the .40...been running hundreds of rounds a week through it.


----------



## loonym (Apr 25, 2009)

I know I mentioned it earlier in this thread but it's worth repeating. You can use rightmark cpu clock utility to lower the vcore on your lappies. With a little experimentation you'll be pleasantly surprised how low you can run your vcore at stock speeds and still maintain 100% stability. Ideal for crunching with lappies.


----------



## loonym (Apr 25, 2009)

*It's that time again. Daily WCG total!*

*TechPowerUp! 1,125,378* Fantastic job everyone! Keep pushing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

man we are on a role!!!

If I had the money I would build 20 i7 rigs for crunching lol   but of course, thats insane.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 25, 2009)

Calling Bill Gates.  Which would cost more, a one time fee for a huge crunching/setup, or the energy bill to run it?


----------



## loonym (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm almost at my goal of five i7's. Then I can dump my last two 775 quads.


----------



## loonym (Apr 25, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Calling Bill Gates.  Which would cost more, a one time fee for a huge crunching/setup, or the energy bill to run it?


You can build nice intel quad crunchers pretty cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Calling Bill Gates.  Which would cost more, a one time fee for a huge crunching/setup, or the energy bill to run it?



Interestting question 



loonym said:


> I'm almost at my goal of five i7's. Then I can dump my last two 775 quads.



yikes


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2009)

Just 2 more days of 1mil plus, then we have our forum!! Let's push HARD guys!!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Calling Bill Gates.  Which would cost more, a one time fee for a huge crunching/setup, or the energy bill to run it?


I think it depends mainly on the cost of power.  Some people get a kilowatt-hour for $.10 ( or less).  I pay about $.18.  Other people pay $.30 or more (some a lot more).

But if you go headless and caseless, loonym is right, the rigs aren't that expensive.



CyberDruid said:


> I've gotten addicted to the .40...been running hundreds of rounds a week through it.


Hundreds?    Have you grown hair on your palms yet?  Oh, wait, I think I have that confused with . . . 

I'm kidding, but you must have calluses on your trigger finger.  And all the recoil has to be painful eventually.  And don't tell me there isn't any recoil.  I'm not as stupid as i look. 

I think you should sell your farm and get one of these.  I think THEN you will be happy.  Trust me on this.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 25, 2009)

Nah I like it. I've been shooting for a long time. 

And yes I'd like to shoot rounds that cost a hundred bucks each full auto...that would be very nice.

Flipping shells the size of red bull cans all over the deck...yeah buddy


----------



## loonym (Apr 25, 2009)

I knew something was wrong. I'm sitting here starving and CD didn't serve up muh pie.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm kind of curious, and I'll do some more searching around but I'm averaging about 4.3k PPD with my Q6600 and E8500 crunching away, and so far I like WCG, think I'll keep my CPU's on it permanently (folding/crunching-wise).  I know 4.3k a day isn't much, but hey it's donating, just wanna make sure I'm hitting the right efficiency, this program doesn't seem to constantly load the CPU. It's very similar to the new NV WU's in F@H GPU2 with varying load, from hi to low, etc. Overall my temps are lower, no stability issues, just glad to be donating.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

The initial default setting for timeslice is 60% of each core, but it is a poorly coded feature since it works for .6 seconds and then stops for .4 seconds.  You won't see the full effect on temps unless you run at 100%.

With one Q6600 at 3ghz and one phenom X4 at slightly over stock, my RAC is under 3k ppd (or 21k ppd on WCG).  So if those 4.3k points are boinc not WCG points, you must have oc'd the piss out of those machines.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2009)

Not OC'd the piss out of, but 3.6Ghz on the Q, and 3.8Ghz on the e8500, very average OC's on both. So 4.3k is decent then? I dunno if I'm doing bionic or whatever, just letting WCG run at this point.

Here's a clip of my ppd from the "my grid" page:



> - Avg. Points Per Hour of Run Time	172.07
> - Avg. Points Per Calendar Day	           4,306.25
> - Avg. Points Per Result	                      574.17
> - Avg. Results Per Calendar Day	           7.50



Granted I've only ran this for a couple days on the quad and dual core together, seems to be doing good. I'll modify to run 100% and see how things go. The q6600 might get a bit toastier, but the e8500 keeps nice and cool.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 25, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Granted I've only ran this for a couple days on the quad and dual core together, seems to be doing good. I'll modify to run 100% and see how things go. The q6600 might get a bit toastier, but the e8500 keeps nice and cool.



Here's where the Top 10 pie chart comes from...

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

In a few more days you'll be up in techPowerUp!s top 20.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I woke early this morning...._felt a disturbance in the force_...and when I went to check my stats I noticed my new rig was off :shadedshu.

It was freezing within a couple of seconds of starting WCG, so I done some trouble shooting and seem to have nailed it down to one of the sticks of RAM.
The rig is -
Giga P35 -DQ6
Q6600 @ 3.3 1.328V
4GB Geil Black Dragon 800MHz

The temps are fine on the CPU under 50C at load, so I hope it is just the RAM.I have removed the bad stick and am testing again now.

I have read people saying this WCG is hard on RAM....so do you actively cool your RAM or run it at stock/underclocked.
Will have to get some more RAM today, as I have none spare, any suggestions on which to get ??

EDIT:The RAM has only about two weeks time on it...two days running WCG and it dies  *POS* RAM


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Not OC'd the piss out of, but 3.6Ghz on the Q, and 3.8Ghz on the e8500, very average OC's on both. So 4.3k is decent then? I dunno if I'm doing bionic or whatever, just letting WCG run at this point.
> 
> Granted I've only ran this for a couple days on the quad and dual core together, seems to be doing good. I'll modify to run 100% and see how things go. The q6600 might get a bit toastier, but the e8500 keeps nice and cool.



I think those are pretty good oc's but then I'm happy with 3-3.2ghz.  

The 4.3k is WCG points.  They get those by taking BOINC points (BOINC is the agent you are running) and multiplying by 7.  The reason for this is to maintain some kind of continuity with the previous UD agent that they used before adopting BOINC.  Long story.

Anyway, 4.3k WCG ==> 600 BOINC ppd (600 x 7 = 4.2k).  And with those machines at those clocks, something is very wrong.  You've got almost 7 "cores" compared to the speeds (3.0 and 2.6) of my cores so your ppd should be pretty close to mine - which, as I said, are a little under 3k (3k BOINC x 7 = 21k WCG points).  Running at 60% explains part of it.  You probably don't run 24/7 though, so that might be the other part. 

Edit:  Here are your individual stats
Here are team stats - sorted by average credit (RAC - recent AC)


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 25, 2009)

@ Kursah, twilyth

I have noticed it takes about a week, from when you start crunching, for the PPD to even out.I had alot of results pending validation for the first couple of days.Maybe this is what is throwing your results out as well.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> @ Kursah, twilyth
> 
> I have noticed it takes about a week, from when you start crunching, for the PPD to even out.I had alot of results pending validation for the first couple of days.Maybe this is what is throwing your results out as well.



excellent point.  I keep forgetting about that since i've been on WCG for a couple years now.  Thanks.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> excellent point.  I keep forgetting about that since i've been on WCG for a couple years now.  Thanks.



NP, at the start I thought something was wrong that my results were not showing up.

But it all evens out in the end


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Oily I have some of my rigs running active cooling and some not. Depends on the RAM. My Tracers run cool to the touch, the Dominators get quite warm, the Black PI gets Warm, The GBlack Dragons stay cool to the thouch...it really seems to depend on the RAM used and how high it's volted.

I have yet to lose a stick of RAM to Crunching in the past two years.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> EDIT:The RAM has only about two weeks time on it...two days running WCG and it dies  *POS* RAM



Congrats TPU BOINC victim number 2!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Well I woke early this morning...._felt a disturbance in the force_...and when I went to check my stats I noticed my new rig was off :shadedshu.
> 
> It was freezing within a couple of seconds of starting WCG, so I done some trouble shooting and seem to have nailed it down to one of the sticks of RAM.
> The rig is -
> ...



im still running the generic crucials bare with no heatspreader and i havent killed them yet. been running them pretty far OCed too.

you prolly just had a bad set.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

I hate to say it, but don't rule out the DQ6 as the problem.  I had that board and a DS4 - both P35 and had to ditch both of them.  I've been using MSI boards since then - for both Intel and AMD - and I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 25, 2009)

my PC is back online!!
fillally killed the virus hiding in the system volume info folder
my generic RAM is running fine @ 1 Ghz for about 2months now...


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guy's

Well I have it back up and running ~6 hours now ::fingers crossed::

I hope it was just a bad set of RAM I got.I emailed the seller about replacing it and bought some generic Kingston RAM to hold me over till it gets back.
Also stuck a fan next to the RAM to help.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys. I just added a Q6600 cruncher yesterday. However, it's not showing up under my device statistics. I know it's produced results already. Does it take awhile for a new rig to show up? I didn't notice this with the others.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2009)

takes a few days if not a week or so. i saw no results for the first week.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> takes a few days if not a week or so. i saw no results for the first week.



Damn it! I was really hoping that the additional rig could help with the push for the sub forum!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

If you go to "my grid" and click on 'result status' I think, you can see all the WU's you've dl'd, which are in progress, which are returned, which are validated, etc.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Anyway, 4.3k WCG ==> 600 BOINC ppd (600 x 7 = 4.2k).  And with those machines at those clocks, something is very wrong.  You've got almost 7 "cores" compared to the speeds (3.0 and 2.6) of my cores so your ppd should be pretty close to mine - which, as I said, are a little under 3k (3k BOINC x 7 = 21k WCG points).  Running at 60% explains part of it.  You probably don't run 24/7 though, so that might be the other part.
> 
> Edit:  Here are your individual stats
> Here are team stats - sorted by average credit (RAC - recent AC)



Well both rigs are on and running 24/7, I don't pay a power bill in the apt (utils covered). I'll let it run for a little while longer and I'll see how it goes. I raised to 100% load, running just a tad cooler than F@H SMP (1-2C).



oily_17 said:


> @ Kursah, twilyth
> 
> I have noticed it takes about a week, from when you start crunching, for the PPD to even out.I had alot of results pending validation for the first couple of days.Maybe this is what is throwing your results out as well.



K, I'll keep patient and an eye on things. Hopefully we're good to go.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2009)

I just added my back-up rig to crunch. So essentially all my rigs' CPU crunch and the GPU's fold for TPU


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 25, 2009)

oddly I found the i7 rig is running cooler on turbo...before for some unknown reason the BIOS was set so it ran at a 13X multi all the time. Now it's at 21X. However the times seem longer now for each WU..not sure why.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> If you go to "my grid" and click on 'result status' I think, you can see all the WU's you've dl'd, which are in progress, which are returned, which are validated, etc.



Yeah, I know, but the Q6600 results are not shown.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2009)

It took a little over 24 hours for me to see any results from the added E8500 earlier this week. Give it another day or so.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I know, but the Q6600 results are not shown.



As long as you have dl'ed work units, it has to show up.  Anything dl'ed and not returned/validated will show up as "in progress".  That doesn't sound right.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> As long as you have dl'ed work units, it has to show up.  Anything dl'ed and not returned/validated will show up as "in progress".  That doesn't sound right.



Actually, I can see it now. However, it still does not show up under "device stats".


----------



## msgclb (Apr 25, 2009)

Just over 24 hours ago I added a Q6600 and if I go to My Grid | Result Status and filter for Valid results I see that I have 8 complete. Now if I filter for In Progress I have an additional 16. If I filter for In Progress on my other devices I notice that there over 50 waiting to be validated. Just keep crunching and let there server validate.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, I can see it now. However, it still does not show up under "device stats".



Yeah, that's because stuff only makes it to device stats once it has been validated.


----------



## loonym (Apr 26, 2009)

*Daily WCG numbers*

* TechPowerUp!   1,137,333 * Great work folks!


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 26, 2009)

i7 rig is up and running now...well enough to allow me to crunch. So I should be on more or less 24/7 now. I hope.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 26, 2009)

Just one more day guys. The final push to the WCG forum!! Awesome guys!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

i had my i7 out for about 3 hours here.

damn weather has been terrible. im not risking a $$$$ machine...

its up and running again now though.

thanks everyone.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 26, 2009)

Pie anyone?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

i think i see myself getting some


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn.  I keep getting pushed further down the list.  All I'm getting is ass-pie.  Pretty soon there won't be any pie at all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

dammit


tornado just rolled through town with another one right behind it. 

the first was only 6 blocks away from me.

im down for a few hours guys.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 26, 2009)

msgclb said:


> From my research you're using only one machine as 123bob_TPU but as 123bob you're in control of 46. My two i7 machines and now a Q6600 should be able to roll over that lonely machine you're using as 123bob_TPU. First of all do I have the above statement correct and what is the best computer you have dedicated to 100% usage using either name? I'm going to start collecting pennies to build one more computer and I'm still haven't decided if it's going to be another i7 or something that can beat it.



You're correct on the 123bob_TPU account.  I have one kentsfield quad running at about 3.4 gig. This machine has been crunching for almost two years straight.

On the 123bob farm, I have a total of 14 quads consisting of some kents and some nice penryns.  All overclocked.  I have no i7 or gainestowns on the farm yet.  

*SIDE TOPIC: *You can't count on the WCG page, of a given member, to see how many machines are active.  I have redone a lot of machines with new op systems, new BOINC versions, etc.  When this happens, WCG thinks it's a new machine and counts it as such.  

The only way to know for sure depends on the person in question allowing their hosts to be shown.  For example, I have chosen to show my host on the 123bob_TPU account.  Look at my personal 123bob_TPU page at Free-DC, here.  Look under hosts.  That shows my quad.  On my 123bob page, I have chosen not to show hosts on my profile for that account at WCG.  Therefore, the host section is blank on my 123bob personal page.

So, the place to show hosts, or not, is on your profile at WCG. :*END SIDE TOPIC*

It used to be the best points for dollar was Q6600 based machines.  I think the i7 920 has changed that formula a bit.

One thing to think about when you are doing dedicated crunchers is to consider farm management.  It is easier to deal with a pile of similar hardware.  This way you can swap amoung machines to troubleshoot, or do your upgrades in a wholesale manner.

I considering my next slew of hardware now.  I'm actually considering on waiting for 6 core 32nm machines.  I'm not sure yet.  I might do a dual gansy just because, and to cure the itch while I wait....

Bob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 26, 2009)

uploaded 2 results from my virus free E2220


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

A question for those that use their GPU's for Folding@home on a WCG machine.

I added a HD4870 to my new WCG machine to help out our Folding Team, but it is only getting about 70% PPD compared to my other HD4870 on the same work units. (same clocks on cards)

I have WCG set to use 100% of CPU and it seems to be hurting the performance of the card, it probably affects the WCG performance as well on the core that the card uses.

Will I need to set the priority slightly higher for the card or drop the WCG to use say 90% of CPU...or just take the hit in performance.I know we used to set the cores affinity with the Folding@home clients but it seemed to have been fixed with later drivers etc.

Anyone who Folds & Crunches with the same machine care to chime in ??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

306th



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 26, 2009)

I run f@h with wcg on all my rigs, but no ati cards. I see no drop in performance, but different drivers can make a difference. Also, seems to work better with 64 bit os, and vista slightly better than xp. I know that the ati drivers have had more cpu usage than the nvidia, but I think that it's better with the newer drivers. Maybe some guys running ati cards can help more.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Oily17 I can corroborate your findings. I stopped Folding ATI for exaclty that reason. I have 3 HD3870X2 that no longer Fold because of the apparent incompatability with WCG. I tried setting affinity and the only way I could get it t play was to run WCG on 3 cores and F@H on the other. Running 4 clients of WCG would cause a variety of issues on top of slow production, changing the CPU usage in the WCG Manager only made the load cycle which I feel is bad for the CPU. 

However, using Vista 64 Ultimate shows less CPU usage for GPU Folding than XP 32. I can run 4 instances of Nvidia GPU Folding@Home (2 9800GX2) and still use all 4 cores for WCG. I see no lag at desktop, I can still use the PC for anything I want without issue.

However the ATI rigs cannot handle it and lock up or get EUE time outs or just become unusable for desktop stuff.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am using Vista 64 with the WCG setup.I have switched the priority to low and the PPD seem to have stabilised with my other 4870.

I agree with you CD and 4x4n that the Nvidia cards just seem to run better than these ATI ones.I thought with the newer drivers that the problem would have went away but still seems a problem.

I will keep an eye on the WCG client and see if raising the priority to low on the card will affect the PPD for WCG.

EDIT: I dont want to stop folding with these cards, that is why I got them   and I am just trying to figure out the best setup so I can maximise my PPD for WCG and Folding@home (and keep the number of rigs to a minimum)


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dammit
> 
> 
> tornado just rolled through town with another one right behind it.
> ...


s'everything ok there fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 27, 2009)

im fine yea.

more tonight.... and its lookin worse.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

hope everything stays ok fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 27, 2009)

should be. i stood outside and watched the one last night go by... it was about 6blocks away... short blocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> should be. i stood outside and watched the one last night go by... it was about 6blocks away... short blocks.



  you are nuts, it was a tornado?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 27, 2009)

yup. touched down... picked up a few small items but nothing crazy.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd move house if I lived there.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll stick with my mountains and snow!  Glad you're ok fits!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> should be. i stood outside and watched the one last night go by... it was about 6blocks away... short blocks.


Where in TX are you? I didn't see anything about this. I track/chase storms as another hobby, and usually I see all of the alerts nationwide. Most importantly though, good to see you are ok.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 27, 2009)

I believe the storms fits is mentioning are the same storms that I've been following to the west of me but the winds have been moving them to the north. Currently all the local network tv weathermen are following storms that I'll have to keep an eye on.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 27, 2009)

not in TX. 


64429...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 27, 2009)

lol

Texas would be eATX, Rode Island ITX


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not in TX.
> 
> 
> 64429...



LOL Got it.


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to live in So. OK so I know how dangerous these storms are. Be careful all of you out there.


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

*It's that time again. Daily WCG total!*

*TechPowerUp!   1,206,015 * Very nicely done folks! Keep pushing!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 27, 2009)

5 in a row


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 27, 2009)

msgclb said:


> 5 in a row
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090426/TSH-4-26-09-1.jpg



WE MADE IT!! I'm PMing W1z now. We have our sub forum!!


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

msgclb, you've been crunching like a demon! A great asset to the team.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 27, 2009)

Great work guys. Let's bring in more new members.





Happy to see that I am getting bumped down by the extra production coming in.


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Great work guys. Let's bring in more new members.
> 
> [url]http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4489/teampietodayp.png[/URL]
> 
> Happy to see that I am getting bumped down by the extra production coming in.


There is definitely a lot of work to be done by the team but having a sub-forum will certainly aid in helping the team organize, plan, update, and grow. It's nice to have a home. And on the topic of home, most of you know I came here to help out from another team (XS). I'll be here until my WCG total for TPU reaches one million (approx 3 more days) and then I need to move on. This is a great group and I have no doubt that this is a team on the move.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

got some news for you guys.

My buddy that bought the AMD rig from me, he is picking it up tomorrow.  He will sign up and crunch for us.  Also, his core 2 duo E6300 is now going to be his moms PC.  That will be crunching for us too!

Now more good news, his moms current PC, an AMD athlon x2 rig, will be mine once he gets my rig for free.  I will put that sucker to crunch 24/7 365 a year.


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

*Random cruncher pics*

Got any photos of any of your crunchers? Here's a couple of mine. 3 i7's and a 790i w/x3360


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is my desk at the moment, I really need to get these two rigs stacked away some place.







And it may need some cable management 

A couple of Skt939 Opty's, and a Q6600


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 27, 2009)

Joined.

Current crunchers: E8400 @ 4GHz - E6750 @ 3.66GHz - Soon to be PII 945 (once I install WCG) - Maybe the laptop. 

Can I use WCG on the PS3? I know I can fold but I'm not sure even that can be used to fold for a team..if it can, shoot me a PM and I'll fold for TPU on that.


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to the team! Right now WCG is for cpu only but that may change later.


----------



## A novice (Apr 27, 2009)

aCid888*welcome to the team 

Chicken Patty look in, your rear-view mirror 

Msgclb
Top 10 Team Opportunities
Rank	Name	Score	Average	Daily Gain Days to Overtake
9  Chicken Patty   113,901	 2,145	 5,442	         6.27
It looks like you are going to be number one on the team.  When the XS crowd return home

Milestones Today
paulieg passes 25,000
freaksavior passes 500
bogmali passes 5,000
carladalton01 passes 500
vnl7 passes 100

*Project Rank TechPowerUp! 295*


If anyone wants a statsbar in their sig like mine, just click on the statbar link in my sig and follow the instructions.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Joined.
> 
> Current crunchers: E8400 @ 4GHz - E6750 @ 3.66GHz - Soon to be PII 945 (once I install WCG) - Maybe the laptop.



Welcome to the team 



A novice said:


> If anyone wants a statsbar in their sig like mine, just click on the statbar link in my sig and follow the instructions.



Am I missing something, but your sig does not show up for me


----------



## A novice (Apr 27, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Welcome to the team
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something, but your sig does not show up for me



I don't know where my sig has gone.  I haven't altered anything


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

I was wondering what is the most efficient cruncher per watt. Maybe we should make a list.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

A novice said:


> I don't know where my sig has gone.  I haven't altered anything



Now I see it ...I dont know what just happened because I dont see it in your other post


----------



## A novice (Apr 27, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Now I see it ...I dont know what just happened because I dont see it in your other post


I don't know why it didn't show up in that post.  Very strange

If anyone wants a statsbar in their sig like mine, just click on the statbar link in my sig and follow the instructions.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 27, 2009)

anyone have any thoughts on how memory bandwidth / latency effects folding/WCG?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 27, 2009)

A novice said:


> I don't know why it didn't show up in that post.  Very strange
> 
> If anyone wants a statsbar in their sig like mine, just click on the statbar link in my sig and follow the instructions.



I followed the instructions for the statbar. However, mine is not animated


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 27, 2009)

no subforum yet?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no subforum yet?



I sent W1z a PM last night. I'd expect to hear back from him sometime today.


----------



## A novice (Apr 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I followed the instructions for the statbar. However, mine is not animated



If you follow the link again and edit existing statbar you will need your statbar number, and your key, which you should have had in an e-mail.  Just copy and paste them from your e-mail.   At the bottom of the page, you will see add more projects or custom text .  It can be anything you want, and that will make it animated. 
                   Rob


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I was wondering what is the most efficient cruncher per watt. Maybe we should make a list.


Because of the amazing power an overclocked i7 would be by far the most efficient as far as cost per work unit.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

loonym said:


> Because of the amazing power an overclocked i7 would be by far the most efficient as far as cost per work unit.



Hmm. I figured that would get the most work done but what about power draw etc. Like for example my q6600 at 3ghz would get more work done than my X2 6000 and use less power.


----------



## loonym (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think my i7's use any more than the quads they replaced.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 27, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> anyone have any thoughts on how memory bandwidth / latency effects folding/WCG?



Very little.CPU speed is is the most important.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 


I may start to fold for TPU as well once I get my 4870 Crossfire setup and if/when I get my 8800GT SLI rig going....add to that a 9800GTX+ as stupid clocks and I'm sure I could be an asset to the team there too,


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the boost


----------



## A novice (Apr 28, 2009)

Members Leaving Today
twilyth 
Thanks for your help 

Project Rank TechPowerUp! 290


----------



## msgclb (Apr 28, 2009)

6 in a row


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

msgclb said:


> 6 in a row
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090427/TSH-4-27-09-1.jpg



now thats what Im talking about


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

I see some friendly rivalry soon 

Rank  	Team  	                  Score  	        Average  	   Daily Gain  	Days to Overtake
242  	RedRaider Technology    	3,964,510    	94,465  	  38,277  	        17.40


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't wait that long. Guess I'll have to turn on the rest of the quads now...my ears were enjoying the break.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 28, 2009)

is there a database of who is crunching with what?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> is there a database of who is crunching with what?



Most of the sites have an option for the hosts running under an account, but a lot of people set that to hidden on the WCG website:

my grid -> my profile -> 'BOINC show hosts' check box (just above 'save' button).

edit - can't remember if hidden is the default.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 28, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Most of the sites have an option for the hosts running under an account, but a lot of people set that to hidden on the WCG website:
> 
> my grid -> my profile -> 'BOINC show hosts' check box (just above 'save' button).
> 
> edit - can't remember if hidden is the default.



Yes, hidden is the default.

Bob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

guys, do you think it'll be a good idea to put a list of the members in the front page and how many rigs we have crunching?  Maybe even the basic specs of the rig like mobo, cpu ram, and cpu clock???  We can each post our data and it simply just needs to get added to the front page.  I think it'll be cool just to know what each of us is crunching with.  What you'll think???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

what happened here guys? did we loose a few rigs? looks like we are in a decline? maybe the stats are just goofed up?

thank you to all of you who have stuck it out and are still here. i would love for all of you to remain a part of TPUs WCG team. non of us like to see anyone leave to another team.

keep on crunching guys


----------



## 123bob (Apr 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, do you think it'll be a good idea to put a list of the members in the front page and how many rigs we have crunching?  Maybe even the basic specs of the rig like mobo, cpu ram, and cpu clock???  We can each post our data and it simply just needs to get added to the front page.  I think it'll be cool just to know what each of us is crunching with.  What you'll think???



Warning, I feel a "book" coming on again....   Sorry....

For a new team like this one, or an old one, like my home team XS WCG, absolutely *yes*.  Most of the folks here are trying to figure out how their gear stacks up against each other, and quite frankly, against some really veteran crunchers.  We all want to know how our contribution compares.  Are we maximising out potential hardware?  Is something broken?  Do I really _*have*_ to crunch my credit card up in a little ball too? 

A key point to remember here is that this is not a high dollar, "gimme more points" game.  That's not the science we do.  The *golden cure for cancer work unit* could have been crunched by that one person with the AMD Athlon, or the old P4 Northy that turns in one WU per day, everyday.  Or perhaps it came from one of your dozens of highly clocked quads.......

I've said this before, and I'll say it again, and again, and again.........The key to crunching is to run those rigs ALWAYS.  24/7/365.  Never stop crunching.....  Crunch like you're a hungry Chihuahua on a fat pork chop.....

What is important to know?  At XS, we've gone through periods of needing/wanting extreme detail, to only needing simpler stuff like cores crunching and their total GHz.   (For example, this metric applied to "123bob_TPU yields the following math for the quad G0 I have on that account.  It is 4 crunching cores, clocked at 3.35 GHz.  So, I have four cores, with a total crunching power of 4 * 3.35G = 13.4 GHz.  This is not a lot compared to the power of my 123bob account, but is a lot more than when I started with a 2.8GHz Northwood single core.  That would be total cores = 1, total GHz 1 * 2.8G = 2.8 GHz.  Get it?  This is a good metric to start with.)   With the i7's and hyperthreading, this may not be the best single approach.  Hence the multi-topic ability the sub-forum will give us.  We can sort this out and then choose what information to place in stickys.

*SOAPBOX:* Your stickys will define your team.  Realize that.  A strong mission statement is what we should come up with on a sub-thread.   The result of that should then be stickied up top. with something like "READ ME - Mission Statement".  This will explain what we do and why....

There will be folks who do not want to know the fine details, and those that do.  The Sticky choice will be critical to steering people to the right level of detail.  The stickys will become self-evident.  With your "thanks" buttons on this forum, it will be pretty quick to determine what threads are thanked the most.  Perhaps those become your stickys.  I do not know if Paulieg has the capability to hang a "super-sticky" at the top, but that should be reserved for the mission statement, the greeting of new members, and perhaps it should be locked?? This will force those with questions to start a thread.  This is your vehicle to welcome them to the team, get to know them, and truly turn this team into something special.  I know it can be..... *:OFF-SOAPBOX*

OK, having said that, The 123bob farm will be returning home soon.  It's not fair to the cavalry horses to make them stay out to this new pasture for too long....  Do we have a status on the sub-forum from the W1ZZ?  I will, of course, remain as just plain old "123bob_TPU" for as long as I have the occasional "book" to write.....

Regards and my best to you, my fellow teammates,
Bob


----------



## 123bob (Apr 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090428/Capture219.jpg
> 
> 
> what happened here guys? did we loose a few rigs? looks like we are in a decline? maybe the stats are just goofed up?
> ...



Yup, the stats on that page are goofed up.  Look at the today total.  247k?, I don't think so.  Let it run out......

No worries,
Bob


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

I did my first full day of WCG crunching today and I have to say, it makes no difference to anything I do on my PC.

I'm currently clocked at 4GHz on this E8400 and I let WCG use 100% of my CPU, yet I still managed to play CoD4 with no discernable loss in FPS or any other ill effects. 

That in my book is another good reason to fold..it really doesn't cost you anything if you have your rig on 24/7 as a performance hit doesn't seem evident.  

PII 945 @ 3.8GHz+ up soon.....maybe this week sometime..that will kick out some PPD for the team.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

E8400 currently sat at 4.25GHz to try and rake in some more points. 

*Edit:* Sent W1zz a PM about putting WCG and F@H links on the first page to help us grow more.

Here is where I though would be a good place to put them:





What do you guys think?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

I GOTS PIE TODAY!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

stats are still borked i think. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

says we produced 2.5x as much point yesterday than usual. im not saying i dont want to see us do that many points but im not sure its totally right.


----------



## loonym (Apr 28, 2009)

*Yesterday's WCG total*

*TechPowerUp!* *1,161,549 * Good job team!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2009)

Our own WCG forum Yay


----------



## fadedmemories (Apr 28, 2009)

"Nutritious Rice for the World"
I'm asian and I'm sure rice is already nutritious, WCG might be going a little to far on that.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2009)

fadedmemories said:


> "Nutritious Rice for the World"
> I'm asian and I'm sure rice is already nutritious, WCG might be going a little to far on that.



It's just a slogan bro, figure of speech per se I'm *ajun* too so I'm not offended by it whatsoever. BTW, I eats me some rice 3/day


----------



## A novice (Apr 28, 2009)

fadedmemories said:


> "Nutritious Rice for the World"
> I'm asian and I'm sure rice is already nutritious, WCG might be going a little to far on that.



This may explain it a bit better it's worth a read.
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/projects_showcase/rice/viewRiceMain.do

Rob


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm
well i think i am now crunching for TPU

EDIT:






yes i am but is this right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

launch advanced mode and go to Advanced -> preferences and make it look like this...









i set my cpu to 100% and DAMN it gets hot but seems to perform well.(the one at the very bottom)

i dont reccomend doing that unless you have damn good cooling. i got to 107c on the i7


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## msgclb (Apr 28, 2009)

I've noticed that in the Advance View I will get several projects listed as 'Ready to report' under the Status column in the Task tab. To assure that all my projects are reported I do a manual update around 6:30 PM CST if I find any projects listed as 'Ready to report'. This is done in the Project tab by highlighting your account and click on the Update button.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2009)

The easiest way to insure timely uploads of completed work is to adjust your network parameters.

go to 'advanced' in the menu bar, then select 'preferences'.

Under the network tab, set 'connect about every' to something between .1 days (2.4 hrs) and .01 (about 15 minutes).

This assumes that you have an 'always on' connection.  If not, doing it manually might be the best option - unless you have a phone line that is only used for the computer.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 29, 2009)

Mmmm Cheesecake for me again. Looks like pie...doesn't taste like cheese...or cake for that matter.

Keep pushing me back guys...I won't be happy till there are so many power crunchers I only get Ass Pie in every other Sunday.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/6894/teampietoday.png[/URL]
> 
> Mmmm Cheesecake for me again. Looks like pie...doesn't taste like cheese...or cake for that matter.
> 
> Keep pushing me back guys...I won't be happy till there are so many power crunchers I only get Ass Pie in every other Sunday.




Nice Who is the guy on the 10 spot?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice Who is the guy on the 10 spot?



looks like a guy with your same username.  holy crap, how cool! 

haha, congrats on the crunching


----------



## msgclb (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice Who is the guy on the 10 spot?



It's surprising what a Intel Core i7 920 can do. Whatever that AMD machines is it's doing a good job crunching. That E8600 is almost as worthless as my E6750 but it does add a few points. If they are left running 24/7 the points do add up.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

That's how I have them running


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 29, 2009)

how can you tell if any of your work is not passing validation?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2009)

my grid -> results status -> select each of the following in sequence from the dropdown list

inconclusive
invalid
no reply
error
too late
aborted

of course you can do it any order.

The most common are error and invalid.

It sux that there's no general 'bad wu's' category.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2009)

Could someone PM me when BOINC 6.4 (current version is 6.2.28)?  I have 12 billion idle clocks per second that should be tapped on my server but the installer won't let me.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Could someone PM me when BOINC 6.4 (current version is 6.2.28)?  I have 12 billion idle clocks per second that should be tapped on my server but the installer won't let me.



What error are you getting?

If it stalls half way through, go into computer management -> services and apps -> services and look for boinc.  On the logon tab, pick the second radio button and enter you log on info (I think that's what you put in - it's been a while).  Then go back to the boinc installation that you left hanging, and retry.  It should run to completion.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2009)

How many PPD do you think my E8400 @ 4.25GHz and my E6750 @ 3.44GHz (had to downclock) will produce??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2009)

twilyth said:


> What error are you getting?
> 
> If it stalls half way through, go into computer management -> services and apps -> services and look for boinc.  On the logon tab, pick the second radio button and enter you log on info (I think that's what you put in - it's been a while).  Then go back to the boinc installation that you left hanging, and retry.  It should run to completion.


It pops up an error saying it can't be installed on Domain Controllers.  As stated on the link, their API is currently not compatible with Domain Controllers so I won't be able to use BOINC until the next version (supports Domain Controllers) is out.


They explain it here.  In short, it would create a gapping security hole on Server 2003 which, as you can imagine, is a very, very bad thing.


----------



## loonym (Apr 29, 2009)

You guys do know you have an entire sub forum to post new threads and questions? A heavily oc e8400 may make 10,000 wcg ppd. The e6750 I have no experience.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe Fitseries3 could PM a moderator to move this whole thread to the new sub forum.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2009)

its already there i thought...


----------



## msgclb (Apr 29, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> How many PPD do you think my E8400 @ 4.25GHz and my E6750 @ 3.44GHz (had to downclock) will produce??



The highlighted line is my 24/7 E6750 machine running stock with the WCG preferences set to 60%. I'd guess it averages around 500 while the top two i7 machines average around 4,000. The third line is my newly added Q6600 that's averaging over 2,000.







This is the E6750 machine wcg points.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2009)

joined. I have this using 50% of CPU F@H using 50% and running F@H on the GPU so i am helping both causes


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 30, 2009)

I just joined and hoping to help out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

alright POS, woohoo dude!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright POS, woohoo dude!



hey.. no name calling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey.. no name calling


----------



## 123bob (Apr 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> joined. I have this using 50% of CPU F@H using 50% and running F@H on the GPU so i am helping both causes
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/boinc.png



There are a few here that can help optimize that config.  Folding and crunching work well together.  As does GPU crunching on GPUGrid.  Just have to use the right drivers, client(s) and your good.

A good topic for a new thread, in our new forum here, hint, hint......

:welcome: (Sorry, XS emoticonage....) to the team!!

Bob


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 30, 2009)

I've dedicated all four cores. 

**Yawn** G' night people.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry guys. 2 of my 3 rigs were down for a day. Everything is now back up and running.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2009)

It happens. I'm tearing all mine apart except for the i7 and SkullTrail...reconfiguring for lower wattage and less DBA. Still 16 cores is 16 cores


----------



## alucasa (Apr 30, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> It happens. I'm tearing all mine apart except for the i7 and SkullTrail...reconfiguring for lower wattage and less DBA. Still 16 cores is 16 cores



What's gonna happen to the q6600 I sold you to ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont mind when we loose someone to XS, because XS guys have been a big help.

but...

loosing someone to Redraider is really bugging me.

they are the enemy and one of my many goals is to pass them.

we cant do that if we loose members to them.

i could go into a rant about this but for the sake of niceness im going to spare you the silence.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 30, 2009)

i got an email thanking me for my contribution today. WOOT

Thinking of piking this on to the other computer in house, think its on a E6*** something or other. Any way of getting it to run completely unnoticeably?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i dont mind when we loose someone to XS, because XS guys have been a big help.
> 
> but...
> 
> ...



Hey Fit...If it's any consolation....you may have lost someone to redraider but you gained another from TPU!! (moi )


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 30, 2009)

Who's redraiders and why are they the enemy ?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2009)

Not the enemy...just a good excuse to Crunch Hard! They'll be in our rear view mirror permanently...trust me.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2009)

There was a post on here (before we got the forum) where 2 guys, one from XS and one from RR, where arguing. Based on what I've read with all the conversation, I kinda have an idea where Fit is coming from. But yeah, let's keep them on our rearview mirror. I'm firing up two of my old systems to crunch tommorow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

my hatred for RR is on a level that i cannot speak of here.

i wish he would get every single disease that we are fighting against here all at once.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> I wish he would get every single disease that we are fighting against here all at once.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

So is there any GPU boincing? I should have my folding rig up tomorrow.. I was thinking of switching my main rig over to this from f@h.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

I wish


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

Well that sucks. I guess I'll have my CPU going for the WCG and my GPU's at F@H.


----------



## DrPepper (May 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my hatred for RR is on a level that i cannot speak of here.
> 
> i wish he would get every single disease that we are fighting against here all at once.



What if he does then we end up curing it


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2009)

no cure for him


----------



## A novice (May 1, 2009)

Fits something to cheer you up
Members Joining Today
Blue Bird joins from RedRaider Technology
        Rob


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## 4x4n (May 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> So is there any GPU boincing? I should have my folding rig up tomorrow.. I was thinking of switching my main rig over to this from f@h.


 
Run F@H on the gpu and WCG on the cpu  That is what I do with all of my rigs.


----------



## bogmali (May 1, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Run F@H on the gpu and WCG on the cpu  That is what I do with all of my rigs.





+1


----------



## bogmali (May 1, 2009)

Wow, a lot of NW members on XS. 4x4n, whereabouts in Seattle?


----------



## 4x4n (May 1, 2009)

Actually, I live in Kenmore. About 10 miles northeast of Seattle near Kirkland and Bothell. I just put Seattle because nobody knows where Kenmore is


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

Hey RAMMIE why doncha have some pie


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 1, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What if he does then we end up curing it





Fitseries3 said:


> no cure for him


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey RAMMIE why doncha have some pie
> 
> [url]http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6894/teampietoday.png[/URL]



if that were real pie i would think you'd become diabetic or morbidly obese really quick by eating half a pie every day.

but yes..... im very happy to have rammie as a major contributor to our team.


----------



## bogmali (May 1, 2009)

Man, who is that in the 7 spot..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2009)

im starting to notice consistency pays off!  24/7 FTW


----------



## Kursah (May 1, 2009)

Just happy to see my name on the pie lol! I'm donating 3%, which is fine by me, I've gotten quite a few done, probably nothing compared to a newer 45nm quad at 4+ghz or an i7, but hey as Chicken Patty said I'm starting to notice more consistency.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2009)

I feel left out...

Anyone know where I can get WCG version 5.#?  Apparently version 5 works on domain controllers.


----------



## loonym (May 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I feel left out...
> 
> Anyone know where I can get WCG version 5.#?  Apparently version 5 works on domain controllers.


http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2009)

There's only two verisions for x64 and both produce that error. 

I thought they said they were going to fix it in 6.4.  I still can't contribute.


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090501/crap.png
> 
> There's only two verisions for x64 and both produce that error.
> 
> I thought they said they were going to fix it in 6.4.  I still can't contribute.



Can't you install Virtualbox (free virtualization software from Sun - now a division of Oracle), and run boinc in a guest system?  It will be a little slower, but it will be.


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2009)

here is link to older versions which should be compatible

Get specialized executables here - has stuff for win64)

Get Windows 64bit 6.1.0.64 here - think problem started with 6.2.x.x


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2009)

This one appears to be halfway working:
6.1.0.64 v5

However, it has no installer so I'm at a complete loss what to do (no username/password prompts).  I ran boincmgr.exe and it wants me to select projects.  What should I select here?


Edit: Ah, I selected "World Community Grid" then I got the prompt...

Benchmark (8 CPUs):
-2068 floating point MIPS per CPU
-4297 integer MIPS per CPU


I don't think it is getting anywhere:

```
5/1/2009 5:20:48 AM|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: Requested by user
5/1/2009 5:20:48 AM|World Community Grid|Requesting 241920 seconds of new work
5/1/2009 5:20:49 AM||Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
5/1/2009 5:20:50 AM||Access to reference site succeeded - project servers may be temporarily down.
5/1/2009 5:20:53 AM|World Community Grid|[color=red]Scheduler request failed: peer certificate cannot be authenticated with known CA certificates[/color]
5/1/2009 5:20:53 AM|World Community Grid|Deferring communication for 10 min 46 sec
5/1/2009 5:20:53 AM|World Community Grid|Reason: scheduler request failed
```

I think I'll have to add whatever domain it is trying to request to the "Trusted Sites" but I need to know those domain names to do so.


Edit: Hey, I found this guide and discovered the download above did not include the ca-bundle.crt which WCG requires.  It appears that is working now...

8 x 100% CPU Usage

I is happy now.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

Just did my first night of WCG  I'll have a semperon folding soon as well!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

Hey Ford. That's a real accomplishment. Glad you overcame.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 1, 2009)

Yay!! I'm on the board!!!


----------



## silkstone (May 1, 2009)

I've been running Bionic but for some reason my stats aren't beeing updated. Total runtime = 0


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I've been running Bionic but for some reason my stats aren't beeing updated. Total runtime = 0



When did you start?


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I've been running Bionic but for some reason my stats aren't beeing updated. Total runtime = 0



Are you sure you entered the correct username/password that you registered with?


----------



## silkstone (May 1, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Are you sure you entered the correct username/password that you registered with?



I joined on the 21st
Pretty sure i entered the correct username: silkstone
I can find the option in bionic to check


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2009)

If you open the advanced view in the Boinc Manager and go to the Projects tab you should see your account name and team name.

EDIT: like this


----------



## msgclb (May 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I've been running Bionic but for some reason my stats aren't beeing updated. Total runtime = 0



In the Advance View Projects tab does it show any work done using the correct account and team? In the Tasks tab do you have tasks with status other than Running and Ready to start? Are there any unusual messages in the Message tab?


----------



## silkstone (May 1, 2009)

Ah, i see the problem, WCG is a project. I thought Bionic was the WCG. Changing projects now. Thanks

The First page isn't very clear. Mentions that WCG is a combination of multiple projects, so i thought all the projects in Bionic were for WCG, Also it doesn't say you have to choose the WCG project. Just says install and then your done!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

Yep I think the first post in the thread might need that clarification added.

BOINC/WCG is what we are Crunching. ANd yes there are tons of private projects on the grid that are totally unrelated to our aim of finding cures for human diseases.


----------



## Baleful (May 1, 2009)

LMFAO, well hasn't this thread grown into a great big ball of sunshine.  Glad to see that we've motivated you guys so much, I'm honored.  

Congrats on finally getting your own forum as well.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 1, 2009)

I'm so sad that I can't crunch any more not until my system is stable again...
I think someone is doing somthing funny to my pc...
it doesn't want me to go online
I'm gonna try and fix it now, wish me luck! *fingers crossed*


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2009)

Baleful said:


> LMFAO, well hasn't this thread grown into a great big ball of sunshine.  Glad to see that we've motivated you guys so much, I'm honored.
> 
> Congrats on finally getting your own forum as well.



Funny, I was talking about fishing in another thread....seems like you are just waiting for someone to take the bait!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2009)

Baleful said:


> LMFAO, well hasn't this thread grown into a great big ball of sunshine.  Glad to see that we've motivated you guys so much, I'm honored.
> 
> Congrats on finally getting your own forum as well.



the only thing that you've motivated us to do is kick your teams ass


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 1, 2009)

And View Your Front From Our Rear View Mirror


----------



## Baleful (May 1, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Funny, I was talking about fishing in another thread....seems like you are just waiting for someone to take the bait!!



No, i'm not fishing, and I am happy for the accomplishments that this team has made.  Do I like the antics or the childish nature of a few posts?  No, but this project has a larger cause than just "passing" another team or "kicking" someones ass.  

Anyways, good luck on your goals, and congrats on your accomplishments.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 1, 2009)

don't worry, ppl sometimes get really childish here


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2009)

Baleful said:


> Anyways, good luck on your goals, and congrats on your accomplishments.



Well then thanks , and I agree this is more important a project than those that participate.
No matter what people's cause is for contributing it can only help and hopefully this team will go from strength to strength and ultimately help in the research for cures to many aliments.


----------



## Baleful (May 1, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Well then thanks , and I agree this is more important a project than those that participate.
> No matter what people's cause is for contributing it can only help and hopefully this team will go from strength to strength and ultimately help in the research for cures to many aliments.



That's what it's all about.  Sure the numbers and the competitiveness is fun, but for those of you that have a specific agenda, don't loose your way.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2009)

May we, all, succeed in our endeavours


----------



## 4x4n (May 1, 2009)

I have re-joined the XS team and have created a 4x4n_TPU account. I am leaving my X3370 @ 4ghz crunching for the tpu team. This averages about 20k wcg points/ 28-2900 boinc points per day. Now don't let me steal some of your pie with just my one little machine.


----------



## loonym (May 1, 2009)

Baleful said:


> Do I like the antics or the childish nature of a few posts?


It seems that this team has generated quite a lot of attention over at the rrr forum. They've even started a thread about TPU wcg team there.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 1, 2009)

4x4n said:


> I have re-joined the XS team and have created a 4x4n_TPU account. I am leaving my X3370 @ 4ghz crunching for the tpu team. This averages about 20k wcg points/ 28-2900 boinc points per day. Now don't let me steal some of your pie with just my one little machine.




Now that's some good spirit!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2009)

My server turned in 8 already (pending validation) and they are between about 100-115 points each.  It is about to complete another 8.  At this rate, it will probably be about 2500 points per day.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My server turned in 8 already (pending validation) and they are between about 100-115 points each.  It is about to complete another 8.  At this rate, it will probably be about 2500 points per day.



That's awesome...you'll be creeping up on rammie in no time!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2009)

How long does it usually say Pending Validation for?


----------



## 4x4n (May 2, 2009)

Until the rest of the quorum finishes the wu also. Usually a couple of days.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2009)

Ah.  When I click on it, it looks like broken XML so I hope it isn't because I'm using version 6.1.  It's the only version I can use. 

I'll give it a week and see if it changes...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 2, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Until the rest of the quorum finishes the wu also. Usually a couple of days.



36 seems like a good # of hours.


----------



## 4x4n (May 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ah.  When I click on it, it looks like broken XML so I hope it isn't because I'm using version 6.1.  It's the only version I can use.
> 
> I'll give it a week and see if it changes...



Click on the wu, it will show you the progess of all in the quorum.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2009)

Ah, several of them are over half done so it should be validated in a few hours...

Four more will be finished in under an hour.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ah, several of them are over half done so it should be validated in a few hours...
> 
> Four more will be finished in under an hour.



Yep. 24+8 will give you results....Cheers


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2009)

Three are now valid so everything is working fine.  I can leave it alone now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Three are now valid so everything is working fine.  I can leave it alone now.



Thank 955!!!!  (Or maybe not)


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

guys, i have gotten alot of requests for a thread about how differernt hardware performs.

im looking for someone to help me out with that thread. i will creat it once i get some info to post. please contact me if you have some info.

also, 

im in the process of writing up some FAQs and how to's on WCG and getting boinc up and running.

i DO need someone like you XS guys that have a ton of experience to contact me and tell me a few tweaks/optimization tips to round out my how to.

if ANYONE would like to help me with all this i would LOVE some help. i've been busy taking care of a prego and an insane kid as well as trying to make ends meet and finish my degree. 

i do thank all of you for your help and i hope to see more ppl join us in our daily trek.

PLEASE promote our team and try to recruit more crunchers. anything helps guys.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

ROFL 

rammie is eating CD and A_novice!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

holy S***
when did he steal that much


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

*@ msgclb*

you passed me dude   You told me to watch my rear view mirror    Now we both have a long way to go till the next one up in the ranks.


----------



## silkstone (May 2, 2009)

Well, i downloaded the correct project yesterday afternoon and i've been running it for 12hrs. Still no points?!?

Is there a long update time or something?


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Well, i downloaded the correct project yesterday afternoon and i've been running it for 12hrs. Still no points?!?
> 
> Is there a long update time or something?



There are two updates per day at 12am/pm

Also you may have to wait on results being validated.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2009)

What timezone?  PST?  As in 7 minutes from now it should be updated? XD


----------



## twilyth (May 2, 2009)

Here's a helpful hint for those of us who don't like to wait.  Set your agent to dl between 5 and 10 days worth of work.

Advanced -> Preferences -> Network usage tab -> 'additional work buffer'

10 days is pushing it, I use 5.

Then, as you start getting to the older work units, the odds are almost 100% that the other people in your quorum will have already returned their results.

Immediate gratification.  Oh baby, you know what I like.


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Well, i downloaded the correct project yesterday afternoon and i've been running it for 12hrs. Still no points?!?
> 
> Is there a long update time or something?



I realize this part of crunching has a few folks going, "WTF"?  OK, I will try to explain it as completely and clearly as I can.

Your machine (aka BOINC) crunches a work unit (WU).  When it's done on your machine, your machine will send the crunched results (the data itself) immediately to WCG.  BOINC will then show that a work unit has completed.  That WU will be marked "ready to report".  It will not report the WU to WCG until you either hit the update button under the project tab, or when the BOINC does it automatically.  (Side note - The automatic parameter can be set up in your profile on your WCG account page.  Most of us run something like report every .2 to .3 days.)

OK, now you've reported a work unit to WCG.  What happens next?  That WU is shown as "pending validation" on your WCG results page.  Why?  The same WU was sent to other machines crunching the project.  Why? Because the system looks at the result of the WU and expects to find similar results from the other machines that did the work.  Why? Because they are trying to be precise in the science.  Sending the WU out to more than one machine insures a level of accuracy.

OK, now you're waiting for other machines to process the WU.  When all of the machines in that quorum finish working on it, then the results can be evaluated.  Your machine claimed some level of point credit for doing the work.  This is based on your benchmarks.  Other machines may claim different points for credit.  The algorithm that evaluates the result for that WU determines a score and gives that score to everyone in the quorum.

Now what?  The WU is assigned that score, and you get points on the board.  The WU also shows up under "valid" in your WCG results page.  If it is your first completed WU ever, WCG sends you an email telling you so and thanking you...

So, what are the take-aways from this.  

1. There is a lag between when you complete the unit and the system assigns point scores.

2. You score is actually also dependent on what others in the quorum are claiming.

3. You can't really predict a given days score since the quorum tends to "smooth" over your scores for a given day.  It is all based on the timing of when your quorum partners finish their work.

4. If you just plain dump BOINC without first detaching from the project, you will be screwing up other folks since WCG is waiting for your WUs to be competed.  When the deadline elapses, the servers will send it out to a reliable machine as a high priority WU.  It will jump ahead of other WUs in your queue.  I see these all the time on my farm since it always runs and is known to be reliable by the WCG work servers.  The better way to quit crunching is to use the detach button on the project tab.  This lets WCG know that you're bugging out.  It will then resend the units that were queued on your machine to someone else, before the deadline.  

@fits....You're welcome to use this text or any of the "books" I've written here.  I was looking to compose something about the what and why we do this.  I have not had time to do it yet.  
I've gotten permission from some of the better authors at XS to plagiarize some of their better threads.  I would not rip off any of it without their permission.  That has been given.... in advance to SiG and a few other XS authors...
 I would also be happy to proof read anything you want me to look at.

And to all, WE HAVE A WHOLE FORUM, DON'T BE AFRAID TO START A THREAD!!  It makes the search engine do the work since it can find individual keywords on topics contained in separate threads.  That was my primary reason to help with getting this forum for us.  Let's make it easy for all of us. :up: (Sorry this is XS for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  

@ Paulieg, can we get this smiley?  Is there a smiley committee I need to ask?   Thx 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What timezone?  PST?  As in 7 minutes from now it should be updated? XD



"World Community Grid statistics are updated twice a day. This occurs at 00:00 and 12:00 UTC. This includes all statistics on World Community Grid except for Team Statistics.

Team Statistics are updated once a day at 00:00 UTC."


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090502/Capture222.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rammie, the _*Red Pac Man*_....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> "World Community Grid statistics are updated twice a day. This occurs at 00:00 and 12:00 UTC. This includes all statistics on World Community Grid except for Team Statistics.
> 
> Team Statistics are updated once a day at 00:00 UTC."


Another 4.5 hours then...


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Another 4.5 hours then...



You're on the board at Free-DC stats.  Here you go.  

Congrats and thanks for joining the team.  Be careful, this can be addicting....


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2009)

Alright, I am finally joined up guys. Been meaning to for a while now.


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Alright, I am finally joined up guys. Been meaning to for a while now.



Welcome to the team!!    Any troubles, just look around, or ask.  We are here to help you out on your new addiction....

Bob


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Alright, I am finally joined up guys. Been meaning to for a while now.



Tankz Toomz!!! Seen ya in other threads abd I'd like to say that your avatar is very entertaining...

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## msgclb (May 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *@ msgclb*
> 
> you passed me dude   You told me to watch my rear view mirror    Now we both have a long way to go till the next one up in the ranks.



It looks like I did pass you yesterday. I've only got about 3 years before I could hope to pass the OriginalCyberDruid and over 14 years to pass A novice1. I'd need to borrow RAMMIE's farm if I want to live to see either happen. Happy crunching Chicken Patty.


----------



## silkstone (May 2, 2009)

Finally got it up and running and updated 
Just came in with 1200points, don;t know what the av ppd is with this prog. - is 250points per hour any good?

Also looks like my cpu needs an extra mV or so, bionic is pretty intensive


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2009)

When I right click on the tray icon and hit "sleep" does that mean that it wont run? I'm about to play some L4D so I can't have it running.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I right click on the tray icon and hit "sleep" does that mean that it wont run? I'm about to play some L4D so I can't have it running.



i leave mine crunching whilst playing UT3 and it doesn't effect game play at all. Crunching only uses free cycles, so it wont effect the overall use of the computer.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

setting the processor usage to 80 or 60%
then you'll forget that it's running


----------



## aCid888* (May 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I right click on the tray icon and hit "sleep" does that mean that it wont run? I'm about to play some L4D so I can't have it running.



I'll quote myself for you. 






aCid888* said:


> I did my first full day of WCG crunching today and I have to say, *it makes no difference to anything I do on my PC.*
> 
> *I'm currently clocked at 4GHz on this E8400 and I let WCG use 100% of my CPU, yet I still managed to play CoD4 with no discernable loss in FPS or any other ill effects.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I right click on the tray icon and hit "sleep" does that mean that it wont run? I'm about to play some L4D so I can't have it running.



You got to right click the tray manager and then >Exit

Then when you get the popoup, you need to put a checkmark in "stop running science applications when exiting the manager"

My experience with snooze is that it starts up again at randoom without your consent.



WhiteLotus said:


> i leave mine crunching whilst playing UT3 and it doesn't effect game play at all. Crunching only uses free cycles, so it wont effect the overall use of the computer.



This is true too. My rig was crunching away all last night while my Z-5500's were pumping away at my party...winamp was a champ and 2 projects were completed. 54 deg. celsius max temp. 

EDIT: 





aCid888* said:


> I'll quote myself for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It looks like I did pass you yesterday. I've only got about 3 years before I could hope to pass the OriginalCyberDruid and over 14 years to pass A novice1. I'd need to borrow RAMMIE's farm if I want to live to see either happen. Happy crunching Chicken Patty.



you got it dude!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got it dude!!



 Originally Posted by msgclb  View Post
It looks like I did pass you yesterday. I've only got about 3 years before I could hope to pass the OriginalCyberDruid and over 14 years to pass A novice1. I'd need to borrow RAMMIE's farm if I want to live to see either happen. Happy crunching Chicken Patty.



That with ketchup BTW!!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2009)

Left 4 Dead and Battlefield 2 both run fine with it running for me.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Left 4 Dead and Battlefield 2 both run fine with it running for me.


Right on!!


----------



## silkstone (May 2, 2009)

Guys, i want to ask a quick Q. Are points the same a credits?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> i leave mine crunching whilst playing UT3 and it doesn't effect game play at all. Crunching only uses free cycles, so it wont effect the overall use of the computer.



This is true. I keep it crunching at 100% all the time and it does not effect any of my other PC activites in the least.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

It only affects my temps


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Guys, i want to ask a quick Q. Are points the same a credits?



"Points" on the WCG page are not the same as "credits" reported on the Free-DC stats page.  The way things are counted is a legacy issue from an older client WCG used.  When they went with BOINC, some equalization was needed since the two clients count points differently.

The way it works out is that The "credits" that BOINC generates are multiplied by approximately 7 in order to figure out your WCG points.

For example, if you have 100 BOINC credits, you have 700 WCG points.  100*7=700.

Bob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

I forgot that I paused all calculations!!! It wasn't calculating for about 1 hour damn all those precious time gone...


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I forgot that I paused all calculations!!! It wasn't calculating for about 1 hour damn all those precious time gone...



Oh oh, now you'll have to whip out the credit card, get as many machines more, as you have now, and make up that lost hour.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

OMG.... that reminds me...

i picked up a dell from a garage sale this morning for $20.

its got a P4 with HT, 1gb ram, fx5200, SB live 5.1, 80gb ide, dvd-rw/cd-rw and came with a 15" lcd, keyboard, mouse, and speakers.


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> OMG.... that reminds me...
> 
> i picked up a dell from a garage sale this morning for $20.
> 
> its got a P4 with HT, 1gb ram, fx5200, SB live 5.1, 80gb ide, dvd-rw/cd-rw and came with a 15" lcd, keyboard, mouse, and speakers.




 Nice grab Fit.....


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

That's a heck of a good deal.  Even if you just use some parts for other machines it's good.  Might want to check your temps when you get it crunching.  Might have to redo CPU paste.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2009)

oh it needs some cleaning. its got more dust in it than computer parts.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2009)

When I first got up here electric was so cheap Icould hardly believe it. Then all these rich pelple moved to SML and AEP bumped us 30% in one year.

I'd probably have all the old rigs running but I can't stand the noise and can't afford the bill...


----------



## Marineborn (May 3, 2009)

Im back off of leave, my laptops are back up and folding, sorry about the time off, Let em fly


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Originally Posted by msgclb  View Post
> It looks like I did pass you yesterday. I've only got about 3 years before I could hope to pass the OriginalCyberDruid and over 14 years to pass A novice1. I'd need to borrow RAMMIE's farm if I want to live to see either happen. Happy crunching Chicken Patty.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Whelps decided that the comp in the living room might as well be doing something if its on 24/7 soooo I loaded this bad boy up.  Hopefully it will do a little good despite it being only a P4! 

Ill get my main on it as soon as I get it fixed... can't get it to POST


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2009)

my i7 is down for a few days guys. im switching CPUs.

i will keep the p4 churning out some WUs though. its running 100% 24/7.


----------



## Charper2013 (May 3, 2009)

Ok I finally joined after waiting for the servers to be back up..


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Wow... RAMMIE is doing WORK on this.  GJ man!


----------



## PaulieG (May 3, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Im back off of leave, my laptops are back up and folding, sorry about the time off, Let em fly



Good to have you back man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Good to have you back man.



Yep.


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

I haven't read through all 40+ pages but I was wondering if it loads a computer down too much to do as much as browse the internet?  I'd throw this on my laptop if I can still function and check TPU.


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2009)

It runs at a low priority (lowest possible under a given OS) so as a general rule you won't know it's there.  However it will raise your cpu temps - just like any cpu intensive application.  Laptops tend to be more sensitive to temperature increases than desktops, so keep an eye on it for the first few days.

Also, laptop heatsinks tend to get clogged more quickly and most people don't like popping open a laptop case to clean them out.  This is doubly important if your lappy is oc'ed.

Good luck.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

Well, BOINC made my Core i7 run at 80-85C so I'm going to finish the work it downloaded and stop for the time being.  I ordered parts to take care of that temp but they won't arrive until mid/late next week.  Once the temps are under control, I'll let BOINC run on here to make use of all the idle clocks.  I just hope my computer doesn't explode in the meantime...


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Sooooo I started running this and realized that University of Washington kept on popping up.  Being my school and all I was quite curious and then realized that the Nutritious Rice for the World grid was sponsored by my school!!  How the hell did I never know about this..  Anyways, definitely  100x more interested now and will try and get more people from my school to participate!  Thanks for bringing this to my attention everytbody!


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, BOINC made my Core i7 run at 80-85C so I'm going to finish the work it downloaded and stop for the time being.  I ordered parts to take care of that temp but they won't arrive until mid/late next week.  Once the temps are under control, I'll let BOINC run on here to make use of all the idle clocks.  I just hope my computer doesn't explode in the meantime...



I'll be lynched for saying this, but you could always turn down your oc.

If you're not oc'ed and getting those temps - then something is VERY wrong.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2009)

I am going to get the Semron going tomrrow if i don't go with the gf again. till then its only my 4850e@3.12ghz (has been solid as a rock for the about the last week between folding and Bonic it hasn't had a break and not 1 BSOD or crash/hang or bad WUs )


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Can anyone check my stats to make sure I'm doing it right? I'm pretty sure I am...


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Sooooo I started running this and realized that University of Washington kept on popping up.  Being my school and all I was quite curious and then realized that the Nutritious Rice for the World grid was sponsored by my school!!  How the hell did I never know about this..  Anyways, definitely  100x more interested now and will try and get more people from my school to participate!  Thanks for bringing this to my attention everytbody!



Recruit away, just remember to have them sign up for this team....  That would help out a lot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I'll be lynched for saying this, but you could always turn down your oc.
> 
> If you're not oc'ed and getting those temps - then something is VERY wrong.


It's stock (turbo enabled).  From what I'm hearing, 85C is "normal" for a loaded Core i7. 

On the plus side, it appears to be getting through WUs much faster than my server is thanks to the 2.67 GHz clock vs 1.6 GHz.


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's stock (turbo enabled).  From what I'm hearing, 85C is "normal" for a loaded Core i7.



Seriously?  I haven't followed the i7 threads very closely, but I thought they ran much cooler than other 45nm chips.

turbo should only affect one core right?  I thought that it didn't do anything for a balanced load.

Might not be a bad idea to disable it and do a mild oc until your new gear arrives.  IDK.  Just a thought.


----------



## PaulieG (May 3, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Seriously?  I haven't followed the i7 threads very closely, but I thought they ran much cooler than other 45nm chips.
> 
> turbo should only affect one core right?  I thought that it didn't do anything for a balanced load.
> 
> Might not be a bad idea to disable it and do a mild oc until your new gear arrives.  IDK.  Just a thought.



Actually, i7's run pretty hot. Quite a bit hotter than C2Q 45nm chips. You really need good WC for higher clocks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

Default multiplier is 20.  Turbo, with two or more cores loaded changes the multiplier to 21.  If only one core is loaded, the multiplier is 22.  I have never seen the 22 multiplier so I assume it will only go there if hyperthreading is disabled (which it isn't).


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, i7's run pretty hot. Quite a bit hotter than C2Q 45nm chips. You really need good WC for higher clocks.





FordGT90Concept said:


> Default multiplier is 20.  Turbo, with two or more cores loaded changes the multiplier to 21.  If only one core is loaded, the multiplier is 22.  I have never seen the 22 multiplier so I assume it will only go there if hyperthreading is disabled (which it isn't).



Bummer.

Hey Paulie, how much you want for that Xig?  d'oh!


----------



## silkstone (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone else been receiving "inconclusive" results?


----------



## MRCL (May 3, 2009)

Joined and already crunshing for TPU


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

My i7 rig has been running non stop 100% load and I see about 64C load with a 25C ambient and this is with a Mugen2 in an A900 case. I don't want to OC it with those temps.

Looking at a waterblock from fstfrddy now. I'll probably convert it over to LC in the next month depending on other work I need to do.


----------



## PaulieG (May 3, 2009)

Something is wrong. I've been running my i7 and a Q6600 for the last 24 hours straight. My points seem very low considering....

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## mike047 (May 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Something is wrong. I've been running my i7 and a Q6600 for the last 24 hours straight. My points seem very low considering....
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today



I'll bet you have a boat load of "pending".

Check results status/pending validation.


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Something is wrong. I've been running my i7 and a Q6600 for the last 24 hours straight. My points seem very low considering....
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today



I've been taking them.

My i7 920 has 2,513 and my Q6600 has 884 so far for today. I'll have to retract that first statement. I don't see your 920 listed with my farm!

There's going to be another milestone today:
Team: TechPowerUp!
So far for today Total Credit: 3,999,972


----------



## mrhuggles (May 3, 2009)

the i7 is really that much faster than a Q6600?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

they're calculating 8 projects compared to 4 projects on a quad


----------



## mrhuggles (May 3, 2009)

yeah but it only has 4 cores, the rest are just hyperthreading and that should only add 15%?
its getting like more than twice the performance...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Something is wrong. I've been running my i7 and a Q6600 for the last 24 hours straight. My points seem very low considering....
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


Make sure to update it in WCG.  My Core i7 had about 16 WUs done but it was holding on to them for dear life.  Clicking update makes it send them off and get you credit.  My server (BOINC client) updates them as they complete.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> yeah but it only has 4 cores, the rest are just hyperthreading and that should only add 15%?
> its getting like more than twice the performance...



Yeah but it's calculating the projects at normal speed, no matter what processor you use


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

I think HT on the i7 is a whole different HT than the old P4 HT. It's calculating the same speed for me on all 8 projects so I don't see it being a mere 15% or w/e.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 3, 2009)

full speed? like as if it actually had 8 processors?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

yeah basically


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

5 minutes ago, my server and my Core i7 both had 300-301 for "average work done."  My server just jumped up to 315.  Core i7, clock for clock, is slightly faster than the Xeon 5310; however, the 5310 has 12.8 billion clocks per second while my Core i7 has 11.2 billion clocks per second.  They're pretty damn close.  I'll know more in about a month.


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2009)

Each of the i7 920 8 threads are running projects at the same speed. I was only able to get my Q6600 overclocked to 3.2GHz while the i7 920 is at 3.8GHz WCG stable. My 920 is WC with what I'll call left over parts. Maybe with a better radiator I can hit 4GHz or better.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 3, 2009)

CyberDruid: what box is this? http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=OriginalCyberDruid

is it the Q6600? i would be suprized if it was since its only doing a little bit better than my dual core.. which one is your Q6600, and which one is your i7?

wait no arrg i am reading it wrong.. hmm average points per hour of runtime... i guess that only shows per core......


----------



## loonym (May 3, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> the i7 is really that much faster than a Q6600?


Decide for yourself. First screen is Q6600 and second is i7:


----------



## mrhuggles (May 3, 2009)

the i7 is faster, yay, but not twice as high, whats the difference in clock speed?


----------



## loonym (May 3, 2009)

the Q66 is at 3.4 if I recall and 3.8 on the x58.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 3, 2009)

those i7's really are beasts huh, cool


----------



## StormHammy (May 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Sooooo I started running this and realized that University of Washington kept on popping up.  Being my school and all I was quite curious and then realized that the Nutritious Rice for the World grid was sponsored by my school!!  How the hell did I never know about this..  Anyways, definitely  100x more interested now and will try and get more people from my school to participate!  Thanks for bringing this to my attention everytbody!



squeakers will join so that Duxx can get more rice! XD lol but before i start quick question um how do u clean a laptops heat sink  don't want me laptop to burn out/clog out on me xD

p.s me has a mini stockpile of air canisters but not sure how im gonna use it on a laptop. 

GO TEAM TPU!!!
um which projects should i join? o.o' eh me will join them all and see how that goes >.< look out the combined might of TPU has made WCG into the next SKYNET! (>.<)


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Sooo how do I know if I have everything set up right and its actually doing some good?  I don't show up on any of the stats pages and not sure if they only update every 24 hours?  :/  I want some pts!


----------



## MRCL (May 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Sooo how do I know if I have everything set up right and its actually doing some good?  I don't show up on any of the stats pages and not sure if they only update every 24 hours?  :/  I want some pts!



I think they do update 24hrs after the first result has been back... I think.

Have sent two results back for now, and also no points or anything. Will know more in a day.


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I think they do update 24hrs after the first result has been back... I think.
> 
> Have sent two results back for now, and also no points or anything. Will know more in a day.



Where can I see how many results I have sent back?


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2009)

I started planning for a new Q6600 machine a couple of weeks ago. Then I found this link.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=hosts&proj=bwcg

You get this link by clicking on Host in the left navigation bar. Since I wanted an idea what the best machine was day to day I sorted by Yesterday. When I scrolled down I saw my i7 920 in the 27th position. That changed my mind so now I'm working on another 920. I don't think I have the money for a Harpertown.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the reason the user names don't show up here or under Hosts is that the default is hidden. At the bottom of the My Profile page you need to check BOINC Show Hosts:.

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyProfile.do


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> My i7 rig has been running non stop 100% load and I see about 64C load with a 25C ambient and this is with a Mugen2 in an A900 case. I don't want to OC it with those temps.
> 
> Looking at a waterblock from fstfrddy now. I'll probably convert it over to LC in the next month depending on other work I need to do.




CD what clocks on the i7.  Would dropping the clock on the i7 hurt my performance as far as crunching a lot?  Temps during the day are starting to get scorching here in Miami and when I come back home after work the max real temp recorded are starting to get high.  I think I will have to drop the clock a few MHZ and drop the voltage see if it stays any cooler.  What do you think?


----------



## MRCL (May 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Where can I see how many results I have sent back?



After it has updated I know I have sent back two because I was monitoring it.
But I dunno, I'm new to this, maybe there is an option to see it. Anyone?


----------



## oily_17 (May 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Where can I see how many results I have sent back?



Go to 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/index.jsp

And on the My Grid tab put in the username etc that you signed up with.

EDIT:Sorry sign in is at the top of page and then click on My Grid tab.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> CyberDruid: what box is this? http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=OriginalCyberDruid
> 
> is it the Q6600? i would be suprized if it was since its only doing a little bit better than my dual core.. which one is your Q6600, and which one is your i7?
> 
> wait no arrg i am reading it wrong.. hmm average points per hour of runtime... i guess that only shows per core......



I have no idea what those stats pertain to. Seems to be an average of all my machines. Lately I have been running the Skulltrail with 2 x X5470 @ 4.1 LC which pulls a solid 3 hours on HCC and FCC units and the i7 @ 2.8something(turbo) on air which pulls about 5-1/2 hours on the same units. When I try and run the QX9650 HTPC 24/7 the wife turns it off at odd times of the day or night so I gave up on it. Had to shut down the QX9650 and the X3320 in the shop as the noise was getting on my nerves in a bad way. After I get them sorted and quieted down I'll have them up again.



Chicken Patty said:


> CD what clocks on the i7.  Would dropping the clock on the i7 hurt my performance as far as crunching a lot?  Temps during the day are starting to get scorching here in Miami and when I come back home after work the max real temp recorded are starting to get high.  I think I will have to drop the clock a few MHZ and drop the voltage see if it stays any cooler.  What do you think?


Drop it till you have reasonable temps. HW this expensiveneeds to last as long as possible. I do not want to see anything over 65C on any of my rigs.


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Go to
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/index.jsp
> 
> ...



Yah found that page awhile ago and I guess it doesn't update until "Statistics are unavailable until within 24 hours after returning your first result to the server."  Guess I'll just wait!


----------



## oily_17 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah it takes a while once you start, and usually takes about a week to even out with the PPD


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2009)

Everybody is worried about the swine flu, but since the XS mutants invaded, crunching fever has been running rampant.  Attempting to quarantine the contagion by creating a WCG subforum has only served to accelerate it's spread.  I fear TPU is doomed.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

I thought Fits started it


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

Glad to be a Pie-eating part of that.


----------



## oily_17 (May 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Glad to be a Pie-eating part of that.



Yeah!! Got my first bite of Pie today


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 3, 2009)

Server is now crunching. 

Now I wish I had a quad core server.


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah!! Got my first bite of Pie today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/Pie no10.jpg



Your challenge is to keep it. There are quite a few crunchers nipping at your heels wanting that piece of the pie. Could be time to get your credit card out!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

Oh look Blueberry. I can live with that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 3, 2009)

I got my old p o s Athlon 800Mhz set up to crunch today...it's not too swift but I was like "wtf? it's not doing anything anyway!" so each little bit counts right. It's first problem will take 17 hours to completion


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys. I just contacted Buck Nasty, the moderator for the TPU F@H team, and I asked him this question....I was wondering if we may be able to come to a mutually beneficial agreement. WCG primarily runs on cpu power, while folding tends to get it's greatest power from GPU's. What if we combined our efforts? F@H members could join and crunch for WCG, and in return, WCG members could join F@H, and run their GPU's for the cause. What do you guys think? Would you guys be willing to make this commitment?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

I Fold for Team #37726 since 2005 so not for me.

But I'll be sending my WCG points back to XS in a bit so my vote isn't all that critcal. Good idea.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I just contacted Buck Nasty, the moderator for the TPU F@H team, and I asked him this question....I was wondering if we may be able to come to a mutually beneficial agreement. WCG primarily runs on cpu power, while folding tends to get it's greatest power from GPU's. What if we combined our efforts? F@H members could join and crunch for WCG, and in return, WCG members could join F@H, and run their GPU's for the cause. What do you guys think? Would you guys be willing to make this commitment?



i have had massive problems getting F@H to run smoothly on my card, but yes the day i do get it sorted/ Stanford get it sorted is the day my electricity bill shoots up


----------



## 4x4n (May 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I just contacted Buck Nasty, the moderator for the TPU F@H team, and I asked him this question....I was wondering if we may be able to come to a mutually beneficial agreement. WCG primarily runs on cpu power, while folding tends to get it's greatest power from GPU's. What if we combined our efforts? F@H members could join and crunch for WCG, and in return, WCG members could join F@H, and run their GPU's for the cause. What do you guys think? Would you guys be willing to make this commitment?



This is the best way to get more interest in and create comaraderie(sp?) between the teams. We have many guys who run wcg on their cpu's and f@h on thier gpu's on XS.

Start a thread and have people post trades. For instance, I'll run my 8800GT for TPU's f@h team if someone will run at least a dual core on TPU's wcg team.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I got my old p o s Athlon 800Mhz set up to crunch today...it's not too swift but I was like "wtf? it's not doing anything anyway!" so each little bit counts right. It's first problem will take 17 hours to completion



My server will take 6-7 hours and my desktop will take about 4. (desktop is at stock atm)


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Your challenge is to keep it. There are quite a few crunchers nipping at your heels wanting that piece of the pie. Could be time to get your credit card out!



Already looks like I have been passed ...but I have some more backup coming in the next week or so 




Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I just contacted Buck Nasty, the moderator for the TPU F@H team, and I asked him this question....I was wondering if we may be able to come to a mutually beneficial agreement. WCG primarily runs on cpu power, while folding tends to get it's greatest power from GPU's. What if we combined our efforts? F@H members could join and crunch for WCG, and in return, WCG members could join F@H, and run their GPU's for the cause. What do you guys think? Would you guys be willing to make this commitment?



I already do this and dont really see a big hit on my PPD, as the GPU's PPD are significantly better than the SMP client.
I have ordered a new card to compensate for the difference anyway 




WhiteLotus said:


> i have had massive problems getting F@H to run smoothly on my card, but yes the day i do get it sorted/ Stanford get it sorted is the day my electricity bill shoots up




WhiteLotus, if you need any more help to get the GPU2 client running you can PM me if you like and I will do my best to help.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I just contacted Buck Nasty, the moderator for the TPU F@H team, and I asked him this question....I was wondering if we may be able to come to a mutually beneficial agreement. WCG primarily runs on cpu power, while folding tends to get it's greatest power from GPU's. What if we combined our efforts? F@H members could join and crunch for WCG, and in return, WCG members could join F@H, and run their GPU's for the cause. What do you guys think? Would you guys be willing to make this commitment?


I won't run F@H for many reasons:
1) Their clients are crap and they show no intent to fix it.
2) The GPU client is a PITA to disable whenever I want to game (horrible FPS if it isn't disabled).
3) I don't like the attitude over at the F@H forums where they encourage overclocking while doing science.  Overclocking = inaccurate results = bad science.
4) An extension on point 3, all they care about are points, not science.
5) F@H is only useful on GeForce cards--they make that clear with their point system.  The favoritism they show of NVIDIA products is downright sickening.

My conclusion: All they care about is results.  They don't care if they are good or bad and they especially don't care about the people that contribute whatever they can for the cause.  I've seen it said many times: They don't want people to dust off Pentium II computers to fold on because it slows all their *godly* GeForce cards down.  *bleep* that and *bleep* them.


WCG/BOINC (Berkley) is going places, F@H (Stanford) isn't.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

I always had the same Idea, but I can't do it on my pc
my 8600GT gets suffocated everytime I run it


----------



## mike047 (May 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I won't run F@H for many reasons:
> 1) Their clients are crap and they show no intent to fix it.
> 2) The GPU client is a PITA to disable whenever I want to game (horrible FPS if it isn't disabled).
> 3) I don't like the attitude over at the F@H forums where they encourage overclocking while doing science. * Overclocking = inaccurate results = bad science*.
> ...



Would you please post factual information supporting this statement.

After 5 year of FAH and Boinc, I find this statement completely inaccurate.  I am sure that there are many others that take great exception to this ignorant statement.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2009)

Why do you think computers BSOD when overclocked?  A critical bit didn't reach it's destination or stay accurate in its container reporting a value outside of what is expected.  The result is a crash.  For example, if you have a nForce driver at 0x80000000 in the memory stack and the the reference to it had a bit in the memory not switch rapidly enough causing the value to be 0x80100000.  The next device that attempts to access the nForce driver won't find it is looking for and subsequently crash.  If it was Windows, cue BSOD.

An error occurs when a value is generated that is not expected/inside of normal parameters.  Unstable computers do this at stock (bad processor, bad memory, bad sectors on a hard drive, bad motherboard).  Stable computers never do it.  The farther any of those listed components are overclocked, the more likely it is to occur.


Put simply, you have to understand how binary works (it only takes one bit being stuck/wrong to report a completely different value than what is intended) to understand how easy it is for a computational error to occur.  There are billions of opportunities for this to happen every second in every computer.  Overclocking greatly increases the odds that it will happen.

ECC is required in computers with large memory banks to prevent this from happening in a situation where it is not only likely, but inevitable (there's a lot of surface area for an electron to hit and cause a bit to randomly flip).



BOINC has at least two computers calculating everything so if someone screws up, it errors and throws out the result.  F@H has no such mechanism to prevent computational errors.


Moreover, GPUs are more likely to error than CPUs because they don't handle any critical information.  A GPU could have a bad binary switch in it and you might never even know it.


----------



## mike047 (May 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Why do you think computers BSOD when overclocked?  A critical bit didn't reach it's destination or stay accurate in its container reporting a value outside of what is expected.  The result is a crash.  For example, if you have a nForce driver at 0x80000000 in the memory stack and the the reference to it had a bit in the memory not switch rapidly enough causing the value to be 0x80100000.  The next device that attempts to access the nForce driver won't find it is looking for and subsequently crash.  If it was Windows, cue BSOD.
> 
> An error occurs when a value is generated that is not expected/inside of normal parameters.  Unstable computers do this at stock (bad processor, bad memory, bad sectors on a hard drive, bad motherboard).  Stable computers never do it.  The farther any of those listed components are overclocked, the more likely it is to occur.
> 
> ...



Some projects have a quorum of one with no redundancy unless there is an error.

The premise that overclocks make bad computations is inaccurate, *unstable* overclocks making errors *is* accurate.

The errors produced by my farm have always been traced to memory degrading or OS/Hdd issues, in that the OS corrupts or the "old Hdds that I use wear out.  OS corruption  in my experience is greater with Windows and I switched to a Linux OS and since have never seen a BSOD.

I have no issues with your comments relating to FAH, as I left when the project would no longer allow me to queue Tinkers, and their forum had several "mods" that should not be allowed out in public without police supervision

If you require, I can give you the attributes to my farm and their cumulative accomplishments to provide you with a clearer picture of my experience.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Some projects have a quorum of one with no redundancy unless there is an error.


The ones that really need two to run a quorum are those where every result is used to create and calculate a subsequent result.  That is, if there is an error early on, it will be exponentially off in the end.  There's also some situations where you know what your answer should be (at least close to it) so you'll know rather quickly if it was wrong.  Whether or not there is redundancy is up to the people adding the project to WCG to decide whether or not it needed.




mike047 said:


> The premise that overclocks make bad computations is inaccurate, *unstable* overclocks making errors *is* accurate.


One in the same to me.  Most people that overclock their computers have to eventually lower their clocks because the computer becomes unstable over time (the parts degrade).  Every time that happens, you risk producing a bad result.  Running on the edge of stability isn't good for science.




mike047 said:


> The errors produced by my farm have always been traced to memory degrading or OS/Hdd issues, in that the OS corrupts or the "old Hdds that I use wear out.  OS corruption  in my experience is greater with Windows and I switched to a Linux OS and since have never seen a BSOD.


Unix handles unexpected errors differently than Windows.  Memory degrading can be the result of overclocking or normal wear and tear.  Again, the need for redundancy at BOINC that is lacking at F@H which overcomes the "x factors."


----------



## mike047 (May 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The ones that really need two to run a quorum are those where every result is used to create and calculate a subsequent result.  That is, if there is an error early on, it will be exponentially off in the end.  There's also some situations where you know what your answer should be (at least close to it) so you'll know rather quickly if it was wrong.  Whether or not there is redundancy is up to the people adding the project to WCG to decide whether or not it needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give this one more jab and drop it as we have differing unmovable opinions.

I don't think that you can include "most" in your statement.  An avid bencher will probably not run their equipment on a DC project, they probably are more interested in the suicide run....The overclockers that participate in DC would be more likely to obtain a solid "moderate" overclock that IS stable.   I have, in my experience, never downclocked because of instability.  Am I the rule?? probably not, nor am I the exception.

Overclocked computers are not bad for DC, unstable computer are.

One final query, is a box stock computer capable of error??  If so, it also would be liable to produce inaccurate/erroneous result..correct?


----------



## DrPepper (May 4, 2009)

The main problem of distributed computing would be errors on the client side. GPU's are especially prone to this like Ford says and you would only know because the image of the 3d program would become artifacted. When they are folding they could produce alot of errors which could lead to a giant waste of time.


----------



## mike047 (May 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The main problem of distributed computing would be errors on the client side. GPU's are especially prone to this like Ford says and you would only know because the image of the 3d program would become artifacted. When they are folding they could produce alot of errors which could lead to a giant waste of time.




I am newly involved with GPU computing.  I have not done FAH/GPU but only participate at GPUGrid.

I don't have enough practical experience with GPUs to be able to make a valued assessment. 

I have very little problems thus far, only with work scheduling...and that is a Boinc client issue.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2009)

mike047 said:


> One final query, is a box stock computer capable of error??  If so, it also would be liable to produce inaccurate/erroneous result..correct?


Anything and everything is capable of error.  It's always the margins that matter (MTBF, if you will).  The longer a system can go without error, the better it is for science.  When building a super computer, for instance, you buy parts that proven to work at a given spec, you make sure it isn't a bad processor in a separate computer, then plug it in to the server until it goes bad.  You do everything possible to make sure errors are kept to a bare minimum.  Anything that tends to cause errors is avoided.

What we're talking about here is an error once a month versus an error once a year.  That would be a 12:1 ratio.  The bigger the ratio, the better it is for science/computing/whatever.


Regardless of whether or not the ratio is big or small, all science should be double checked--if not by the computers that did it in the first place then by someone else through peer review (in which case you get laughed at).


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

*GUYS, 

WTF?

i know the XS guys returned home but i know that hasnt caused our daily output to divide in half. 

especially with all the new members that have joined to help.

im setting a goal this week....


i want to see 1mill a day by friday WITHOUT the XS guys.

*


----------



## MRCL (May 4, 2009)

I'm on it






Small contribution, but it is something. Going to set up the other rig to crunch as well.


----------



## mike047 (May 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I'm on it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090504/WCG.jpg
> 
> *Small contribution, but it is something*. Going to set up the other rig to crunch as well.




This, in my opinion is the backbone of distributed computing.  There will always be the big hitters that make the mega stats points, but the 1 and 2 box contributors are what makes the projects successful.

Anyone that contributes, at any level of participation deserves, a thanks from the project and the teams that they crunch for.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I'm on it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090504/WCG.jpg
> 
> Small contribution, but it is something. Going to set up the other rig to crunch as well.



Gee you've got a lot of tabs open!!
I'm also crunching slowly can't leave my PC on 24/7


----------



## MRCL (May 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Gee you've got a lot of tabs open!!
> I'm also crunching slowly can't leave my PC on 24/7



Heh yeah it takes forever when opening Opera, but once it has fully load everything, its really smooth.

Setting up the second rig now.


----------



## mx500torid (May 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> *GUYS,
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...



Seems to me that every little bit helps and some cant afford I7 rigs. Be happy with all that help. Cant make em feel that they arent doing their share because there isnt any share you do what you can and feel good that you are helping. A big THANKS to all that are contributing. This shows the good in the human spirit.


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

At one place i work they have a computer room with about 30 E2200's. I'll see if i can install it on a few, maybe a different one each week. Just a quick Q, can it be installed as a system process like F@H?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

1 more result from me today
only able to crunch when I'm @ home
basically 1 project a day and sometimes 2


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

silkstone said:


> At one place i work they have a computer room with about 30 E2200's. I'll see if i can install it on a few, maybe a different one each week. Just a quick Q, can it be installed as a system process like F@H?



yes.


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Seems to me that every little bit helps and some cant afford I7 rigs. Be happy with all that help. Cant make em feel that they arent doing their share because there isnt any share you do what you can and feel good that you are helping. A big THANKS to all that are contributing. This shows the good in the human spirit.



Exactly, that's what a lot of people forget.  Contributing what you can, when you can is what it's all about.  Being a part of a TEAM and having that camaraderie that goes along with that is what makes a successful team.  Demanding more of your teammates in the manner above kinda seems like a  to me.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

During holidays I'm gonna ask my friend if I can book 2 pcs at school to crunch away
seen as they dont switch them off anyway


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

Baleful said:


> Exactly, that's what a lot of people forget.  Contributing what you can, when you can is what it's all about.  Being a part of a TEAM and having that camaraderie that goes along with that is what makes a successful team.  Demanding more of your teammates in the manner above kinda seems like a  to me.



its called motivation. not negative at all.

and how can you talk? redraider is a total prick about getting you guys to crunch more and more. dont even start on me....


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its called motivation. not negative at all.
> 
> and how can you talk? redraider is a total prick about getting you guys to crunch more and more. dont even start on me....



HUH? 

RR contributes to the team, but that's it.  He doesn't recruit, or have anything else to do with it.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

Let's keep this going in a positive direction guys! We appreciate everyone's contribution, and hope those who are able to volunteer even more cpu power, will do so.


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2009)

You two need to iron out your differences offline. No need to have 2 team captains going at it in here, it's just bad juju.


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> he bashed on me all the time. i guess now that im gone from rrr.com its a magical happy wonderland now isnt it?



Uhmm... I can't comment on your "experience" with rrr.com, but I have to say it's far from what I've experienced.  Anyways, just drop it man.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

Really guys, put it to rest.


----------



## Grandia (May 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted by mx500torid  View Post
> Seems to me that every little bit helps and some cant afford I7 rigs. Be happy with all that help. Cant make em feel that they arent doing their share because there isnt any share you do what you can and feel good that you are helping. A big THANKS to all that are contributing. This shows the good in the human spirit.



Well Said. +1
even my p4 was contributing. i don't have the budget for an i7 rig but at least i do my part.

you guys keep up the good work. crunch when you can, where you can, any points contribution helps.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

mcoffey, maybe you just got here..So I'll give you a break. However, next comment on this gets an infraction.


----------



## mcoffey (May 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> mcoffey, maybe you just got here..So I'll give you a break. However, next comment on this gets an infraction.



No problem here...just be nice if your team Capt. didn't spread FUD about our team. Frankly, I'd much rather both teams just focus on their individual efforts instead of what each other are doing.

Bottom line, all the WU's end up in the same place, and that's the most important thing. Good luck to your team.

andyc


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

mcoffey said:


> No problem here...just be nice if your team Capt. didn't spread FUD about our team. Frankly, I'd much rather both teams just focus on their individual efforts instead of what each other are doing.
> 
> Bottom line, all the WU's end up in the same place, and that's the most important thing. Good luck to your team.
> 
> andyc



then keep your team corralled over at that site you all love so much

i was simply motivating my team to do a bit better and proposed a goal then bale said i was giving them a kick in the nuts. 

i havent said a damn thing about rrr.com and i'd rather not see anything about it anymore but thats kinda hard now isnt it?


----------



## mcoffey (May 4, 2009)

You guys are doing great,

good luck,

andyc


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 4, 2009)

I'm reporting two projects every4.5 hours roughly. But turn my PC off for 8 hours a night to sleep.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

who's Wrong here?


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

It's in Chinese?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 4, 2009)

That is definitely weird.


----------



## MRCL (May 4, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That is definitely weird.



I had such things too. Expiring 1977 and such... had no effect at all.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I had such things too. Expiring 1977 and such... had no effect at all.



That's what I figured...but weird nonetheless


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

silkstone said:


> It's in Chinese?



It's in Traditional Chinese
I'm from Taiwan
then never mind


----------



## MRCL (May 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> It's in Traditional Chinese
> I'm from Taiwan
> then never mind



Taiwanese people living in South Africa... and I thought that black chinese dude I saw in a hotel once was weird


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

I had to move
I wish I stayed in Taiwan though
more Technology and better education

EDIT: not that I hate SA, but I've never been back since I came(in 2001)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2009)

Server is running eight tasks stimutaneously 24/7.

My Core i7 will do about 16 more in the next 24 hours and then no more until Thursday/Friday.  If the Mugen-2 fits the case I ordered and the temps are finally under control, my Core i7 will be computing eight tasks simultaneously about 14 hours a day every day (I turn it off when I'm asleep).

I don't plan on putting it on any others (at least in the next several months).  The other computers I have are substantially weaker on processing power than those two anyway.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> After it has updated I know I have sent back two because I was monitoring it.
> But I dunno, I'm new to this, maybe there is an option to see it. Anyone?



Click where my red arrow points to....not only will it show you the results you sent back but whether or not they are pending validation, valid or error.







I reduced my OC cuz I was getting 40% errors! :shadedshu


----------



## mmaakk (May 5, 2009)

*Rookie Questions*

Heat Salutes to ALL.

I'm new over here so, some stupid questions:

1. My CPU usage is up and down every second 

2. What should I get (PPD) with a E8400 @ 3.2Ghz 

3. Is out there any app like "FahMon" or how do you check your "live" status 

4. I left all projects selected from the list to crunch, it that alright 

5. Any other rookie advice 

Thanks


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

1. The default setting is 60% usage I think but you can alter it in your settings
2. No idea
3. BoincView (but seems little harder to install and setup than Fahmon)
4. Yes, unless you are running Vista x64 ( I found that the Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2  did not play well)
5. Crack the beers out!!


----------



## MRCL (May 5, 2009)

2. See this thread.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2009)

3.  I thought that version 6 of BOINC had a builtin utility for that.  I think that's what they're talking about here  Not sure how old this is - page info says it was modified today, but you know they lie. 

edit 
1.  'advanced' menu option (must be in advanced view) -> preferences -> processor usage tab.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

I would suggest setting CPU usage to 100% in the Manager. I don't like that bouncey CPU usage myself.

I only crunch the HCC and FCC units but that's just me. They are all worthy.

Not aware of any monitoring SW other than something like VNC where you can check all the rigs remotely.

Been getting my Crunchers sorted. Stupid OS is corrupt on the QX9650 rig so now I have the time waster of a reinstall..

Got the X3320 back online for a while. I'll be short one monitor tomorrow though...so I guess I'll let it churn away blind until the Asus 24" arrives from Newegg Thursday. We doing musical monitors in the house. I get the 24"  Wife gets my 22". Son get's Mom's 19" and Daughter gets Son's 17" 

Shoulda ordered that Asus last week but I had to sell some gear first.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> 5. Crack the beers out!!



Yeah baby!!!


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

twilyth said:


> 3.  I thought that version 6 of BOINC had a builtin utility for that.  I think that's what they're talking about here  Not sure how old this is - page info says it was modified today, but you know they lie.
> 
> edit
> 1.  'advanced' menu option (must be in advanced view) -> preferences -> processor usage tab.



I think that is just to give remote access to each machine and then you use BoincView for gui  monitoring tool....but I may be reading it wrong.

More info on BoincView here

And you can download it here


----------



## Grandia (May 5, 2009)

a discussion on howto use boinc view: LINK

for 100% cpu usage, set it to 100%, other wise you see that cpu usage going up and down.

h3llb3nd4 is simply means that you have not modified your WCG online Device Profile for a while now. (under Device Manager you have Device Profile)
no need to really because we can always set it up manually on our local boinc manager


----------



## mmaakk (May 5, 2009)

Thank you ALL, very useful TIPS


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2009)

A word to folders with CPU's crunching. 100% CPU usage has crashed my rig twice with GPU clients running. I backed it off to 70% and it's stable now.


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A word to folders with CPU's crunching. 100% CPU usage has crashed my rig twice with GPU clients running. I backed it off to 70% and it's stable now.



Was this with ATI cards??

I found that I had to give each card a core to get it to run properly..bit like with the SMP client with ATI cards.


----------



## mmaakk (May 5, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Was this with ATI cards??
> 
> I found that I had to give each card a core to get it to run properly..bit like with the SMP client with ATI cards.



Buck only folds with nVidia.


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Buck only folds with nVidia.



Ahh!! I see....running at 100% with my nVidia cards and no problems yet , fingers crossed


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Grandia said:


> a discussion on howto use boinc view: LINK
> 
> for 100% cpu usage, set it to 100%, other wise you see that cpu usage going up and down.
> 
> ...



I got mine at 60%. It goes up and down but my max temps are much lower as a result.



BUCK NASTY said:


> A word to folders with CPU's crunching. 100% CPU usage has crashed my rig twice with GPU clients running. I backed it off to 70% and it's stable now.



I lowered my OC too cuz what I thought was stable was apparently not. Don't go 100% if it is your main and only rig!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

Depends on the rig 

I got a new/old cruncher back up: QX9650 @ 4ghz. Cured the corrupt files somehow...mysterious.

It's a bit blue-blood for a Cruncher but it's what I got  P5E3/DDR3 1600/ 2 x V-Raps RAID0/8800GT/TT1200 PSU. Need to pop in a couple of GTX295


----------



## 4x4n (May 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A word to folders with CPU's crunching. 100% CPU usage has crashed my rig twice with GPU clients running. I backed it off to 70% and it's stable now.



Your overclock must not be stable then. I have been running wcg and f@h on all my rigs for months, always at 100%. Do you have f@h set to slightly higher priority in the config?


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2009)

For those of you who are running i7 rigs, what kind of temps are you getting on full load. I'm getting high 50's at 3.8ghz. I'm wondering if that's about right?? I'm amazed sometimes how hot these chips are.


----------



## 4x4n (May 5, 2009)

I don't have an i7 up and running yet, (still need mb) but from what I've seen your temps are very good. Most are in the 70's.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

That's pretty low. I am averaging 64C loaded at 2.8


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's pretty low. I am averaging 64C loaded at 2.8



Well, it helps that my workshop is in an unheated garage.  Oh, and I'm only running at 70%.


----------



## mmaakk (May 5, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> It's a bit blue-blood for a Cruncher but it's what I got  P5E3/DDR3 1600/ 2 x V-Raps RAID0/8800GT/TT1200 PSU. Need to pop in a couple of GTX295



Very modest of you Cyber.

This config over my place I will be KING 

I mean the blue blood already going to purple


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

Heh...well It's the only parts I had left...I've been selling everything. But the QX9650 is such a beast I couldn't let it go. The mobo has some damage but still clocks like a mofo.


Regarding i7 temps
I am planning to LC the boy's i7 pretty soon. I just need to make a quiet cooler. Something like that Water Board to set his case on.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

Mine also at 2.9 is getting low 60's on a full load.


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Mine also at 2.9 is getting low 60's on a full load.



Well, I guess I'm happy then. I think the DO I have coming Wednesday will be even a bit cooler, so I can clock it higher and crunch, crunch, crunch. This is getting really addicting. I'm already making plans to add another i7 rig to the mix next month.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> For those of you who are running i7 rigs, what kind of temps are you getting on full load. I'm getting high 50's at 3.8ghz. I'm wondering if that's about right?? I'm amazed sometimes how hot these chips are.


Mine, under load, is 81-83C.  It can occassionally hit 85C but hasn't hit 90C yet.  Stock HSF and clocks (HT on, Turbo on).


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mine, under load, is 81-83C.  It can occassionally hit 85C but hasn't hit 90C yet.  Stock HSF and clocks (HT on, Turbo on).



 You're braver than me man. With these chips, it's water or nothing, considering the way I abuse my cpu.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

I know I'm not Intel but with my 9850BE and rated max temp of 61°C I'm pushing it. I actually reduced my OC cuz I was getting 4 errors out of 10 returned results...I want to be more reliable for my team. I hope these new settings yield better validations. I hoped this has helped someone.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 5, 2009)

I wouldnt buy an i7 even if I had the money for one just because of how hot the chips get. Its like a B3 Q6600 but worse.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2009)

The D0 revision apparently run much cooler.  Even still, it is 100% stable at 80-85C for ~16 hours.


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2009)

My i920 max temps is 70 under full load 24/7 running @ 3.8GHz. It's now been crunching for over 84 hours. When I get around to upgrading the water cooling my temps will go down and clocks higher.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

The D0 revision is looking just like the E0 revision in terms of lower temps and better clocking. I'm trying to sell a bunch of gear so I can build one on the DFI JR.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

i been running i7 @ 4.3ghz and seeing 80-107c max


----------



## Duxx (May 5, 2009)

is there a Tjunct on these chips?  How hot can they get before they just disintegrate?!

Oh Yay! My p4 is finally posting some numbers on WCG!! Yay!  Sending mobo in tomorrow on main... hopefully ASUS is fast with RMA.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

Fits you mised your calling man. You should be involved with Destruction Testing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

where do i sign up?

CD you sure have you sale on man. thats a lot of stuff you got going.

i think im going to sell everything and start over


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Duxx said:


> is there a Tjunct on these chips?  How hot can they get before they just disintegrate?!
> 
> Oh Yay! My p4 is finally posting some numbers on WCG!! Yay!  Sending mobo in tomorrow on main... hopefully ASUS is fast with RMA.



Ya I saw that, WELCOME ABOARD Duxx...Catch me if you can.... jj.



CyberDruid said:


> Fits you mised your calling man. You should be involved with Destruction Testing.



I'm not even close to havinfg that much hardware to fall back on!!!!



Fitseries3 said:


> where do i sign up?
> 
> CD you sure have you sale on man. thats a lot of stuff you got going.
> 
> i think im going to sell everything and start over



I'd buy that for a dolla!!!


----------



## loonym (May 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i think im going to sell everything and start over


I did that. Only 775 2 quads left and those will be replaced by i7 soon.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

loonym said:


> I did that. Only 775 2 quads left and those will be replaced by i7 soon.



Throw hardware at me...I'll make sure to wet my hair, take my socks off and catch!!  

I'll pay for shipping...donations accepted!!!


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

My AMD 955 should be crunching away on phase some time tomorrow night(after clocking her to death(if she survives lol) ) 

I HOPE to get a stable 4.5Ghz(Cew on XS says it's a pipe dream when I don't think it is! lol)


I wonder who has crunched on LN2


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> where do i sign up?
> 
> CD you sure have you sale on man. thats a lot of stuff you got going.
> 
> i think im going to sell everything and start over



I've got a buttload of gear...but you know how it is. No one has money.

I've got PA160 PA120.2 PA 120.3 MCR320 and GTX240 rads just sitting there. 3 MCP655 Pumps. 5 Fuzions. 2 EK 150 reservoir. More fittings than I really want to know about...

But every time I sell something I just end up buying it again . One nice thing about top end LC gear is that it has some lasting power...compared to say a GFX card which is old about a week after you get it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> My AMD 955 should be crunching away on phase some time tomorrow night(after clocking her to death(if she survives lol) )
> 
> I HOPE to get a stable 4.5Ghz(Cew on XS says it's a pipe dream when I don't think it is! lol)



GL DaMulta, link me to your benchies!!! 




DaMulta said:


> I wonder who has crunched on LN2



Me Too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's pretty low. I am averaging 64C loaded at 2.8



I agree, I got about 70ºc with the damn Apogee GTz, in the day without the a/c while im at work it hits mid 70's.  For now I lowered from 4GHz to 3.7 GHz at 1.28v.  Temps stay low 60's.  I will be getting a torture rack soon and hopefully with better cooling this block will be slightly more efficient as everything else around it will stay cooler.  I need a damn HK block!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

What is an HK block?


----------



## MRCL (May 5, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> What is an HK block?



Heatkiller


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

WOw that's scjmexy


----------



## MRCL (May 5, 2009)

I got one for 775, Binge recommended it, its awesome!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

Wow out of stock everywhere. The only 1366 HK in stock is one with the delrin top. I need    a huge chunk of copper


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Heatkiller



Ooooh how nice! I heard of HK's but never actually saw one. Me want for my soon-to-be loop!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

I'm wondering whether to snab a delrin top HK.Sometimes when EK goes out of stock they are out for a while.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

OMFG... where have you guys been?

email gary stofer @ sales@sidewindercomputers.com and tell him i sent you. he will let you know exactly how fast he can get you one.

i had 2 of them but sold one just the other day.

VERY good blocks.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

Gary is a good guy. I used him as a reference to become a Swiftech Reseller.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2009)

I remember buying my Akasa off Gary. He got it to me VERY VERY quick.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

I've made a how to on setting up BOINC.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93395

if anyone wants to suggest advance tweaking i will amend that to my post.


----------



## Gilbert (May 5, 2009)

Just joined. Thought I might as well as fighting cancer is my priority since I was diagnosed at the end of January with lung cancer and started my chemo and radiotherapy a week ago. Still 24 more radiotherapy sessions to go and one more chemo session.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 6, 2009)

Gah

That's my fear...I smoke a pack a day.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

really CD? i thought you just had a crazy deep voice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> I've made a how to on setting up BOINC.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93395
> 
> if anyone wants to suggest advance tweaking i will amend that to my post.


Installing BOINC on a Domain Controller.

Both can be found here: http://calbe.dw70.de/boinc_red.html


To install...
1) Create a Program Files (e.g. C:\Program Files\BOINC) folder.
2) Extract the downloaded files in the zip to your newly created folder.
2a) If you are running x64 follow this guide where it says "Scheduler request failed: problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)"
3) Run boincmgr.exe.
4) Add the project "World Community Grid."
5) Enter your WCG user name and password.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 6, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> Just joined. Thought I might as well as fighting cancer is my priority since I was diagnosed at the end of January with lung cancer and started my chemo and radiotherapy a week ago. Still 24 more radiotherapy sessions to go and one more chemo session.



I hope you get well!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> really CD? i thought you just had a crazy deep voice.



Nah that's just my ass


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I got one for 775, Binge recommended it, its awesome!



I have seen nothing but great results from that block!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 6, 2009)

got my 4850e  and Sempron 2500+@2ghz running still folding on the 5kBE and GPU want to help both causes


----------



## MRCL (May 6, 2009)

I'm still struggling to get internet working on the p4 rig. That stupid thing refuses to acknowledge the wlan adapter altho I friggin know it works with it. 

I try again tomorrow.


----------



## mmaakk (May 6, 2009)

The "mad Brazilian" is destroying  the competition  PS. Only my second day crunching


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

Oh shit mmaakk, you're from Brazil


----------



## mmaakk (May 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Oh shit mmaakk, you're from Brazil



Thank you. I know is a beautiful place to live


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Thank you. I know is a beautiful place to live




Dude, you guys have some gorgeous women and don't even get me started on that


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Dude, you guys have some gorgeous women and don't even get me started on that


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

What do you guys think about a WCG BS thread? Kinda like a General nonsense thread for WCG members. It may keep things organized a bit?


----------



## mmaakk (May 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What do you guys think about a WCG BS thread? Kinda like a General nonsense thread for WCG members. It may keep things organized a bit?



Sorry Paulieg, I'm the troublemaker...

That's why we have the "Trash Talk" in the F@H now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What do you guys think about a WCG BS thread? Kinda like a General nonsense thread for WCG members. It may keep things organized a bit?



hahahah....

not such a good idea for me dont you think?


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hahahah....
> 
> not such a good idea for me dont you think?



LOL, except for the fact that we generally put up with more crap in such threads.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

go for it... but i cant promise i wont go insane.

RRR.com ppls will get attacked brutally IF they start shit.


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> RRR.com ppls will get attacked brutally IF they start shit.



 So should I register over there, come back here, and then start some shyt?


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> go for it... but i cant promise i wont go insane.
> 
> RRR.com ppls will get attacked brutally IF they start shit.



Meh, I'll keep an eye on it.  BS thread is open for business.



bogmali said:


> So should I register over there, come back here, and then start some shyt?



NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> So should I register over there, come back here, and then start some shyt?



NO NO NO!!!

dont provoke anything  man.

i have addresses to all the big time assholes over there. i'll get them if i have to.

im crazy like that.


----------



## Amdguy (May 6, 2009)

Alright so I'm late to the party but here's what i have to offer. I've added an amd athlon x2 4400 for now, i will be adding a phenom II 940 in a couple of days


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Alright so I'm late to the party but here's what i have to offer. I've added an amd athlon x2 4400 for now, i will be adding a phenom II 940 in a couple of days



Welcome.


----------



## Amdguy (May 6, 2009)

Thanks! I am going to see if i can put some computers at work to the task, but i can't promise you guys anything.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Thanks! I am going to see if i can put some computers at work to the task, but i can't promise you guys anything.



Hey man, all the help is appreciated. Just do what you can do. It's all good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 6, 2009)

could someone tell me why i keep getting these messages and if i should worry about it if its still working?

```
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Starting BOINC client version 6.6.20 for windows_x86_64
5/5/2009 16:12:34||log flags: task, file_xfer, sched_ops
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Libraries: libcurl/7.19.4 OpenSSL/0.9.8j zlib/1.2.3
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Data directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Running under account Administrator
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Processor: 2 AuthenticAMD AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e [AMD64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2]
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Processor features: fpu tsc pae nx sse sse2 3dnow mmx
5/5/2009 16:12:34||OS: Microsoft Windows XP: Professional x64 Editon, Service Pack 2, (05.02.3790.00)
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Memory: 2.00 GB physical, 3.88 GB virtual
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Disk: 19.53 GB total, 14.86 GB free
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Local time is UTC -8 hours
5/5/2009 16:12:34||CUDA device: GeForce 8800 GT (driver version 18208, CUDA version 1.1, 512MB, est. 31GFLOPS)
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Not using a proxy
5/5/2009 16:12:34|World Community Grid|URL: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID: 916738; location: (none); project prefs: default
5/5/2009 16:12:34|World Community Grid|General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 31-Dec-1969 16:00:01)
5/5/2009 16:12:34|World Community Grid|Host location: none
5/5/2009 16:12:34|World Community Grid|General prefs: using your defaults
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Preferences limit memory usage when active to 1023.56MB
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Preferences limit memory usage when idle to 1535.34MB
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Preferences limit disk usage to 9.77GB
5/5/2009 16:12:34||Suspending computation - initial delay
5/5/2009 16:12:49||Fetching configuration file from http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/get_project_config.php
5/5/2009 16:13:49||Fetching configuration file from http://boinc.bio.wzw.tum.de/boincsimap/get_project_config.php
5/5/2009 16:14:45|boincsimap|Master file download succeeded
5/5/2009 16:14:50|boincsimap|Sending scheduler request: Project initialization.
5/5/2009 16:14:50|boincsimap|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:14:55|boincsimap|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:14:55|boincsimap|Message from server: (Project has no jobs available)
5/5/2009 16:15:45||Fetching configuration file from http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/get_project_config.php
5/5/2009 16:16:00|boincsimap|Resetting project
5/5/2009 16:16:00|boincsimap|Detaching from project
5/5/2009 16:16:06|World Community Grid|Resetting project
5/5/2009 16:16:06|World Community Grid|Detaching from project
5/5/2009 16:20:07||Fetching configuration file from http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/get_project_config.php
5/5/2009 16:21:10|World Community Grid|Master file download succeeded
5/5/2009 16:21:15|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: Project initialization.
5/5/2009 16:21:15|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:21:20|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:21:20|World Community Grid|General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 31-Dec-1969 16:00:01)
5/5/2009 16:21:20|World Community Grid|Host location: none
5/5/2009 16:21:20|World Community Grid|General prefs: using your defaults
5/5/2009 16:21:20||Preferences limit memory usage when active to 1023.56MB
5/5/2009 16:21:20||Preferences limit memory usage when idle to 1535.34MB
5/5/2009 16:21:20||Preferences limit disk usage to 9.77GB
5/5/2009 16:21:22|World Community Grid|Started download of wcg_hpf2_rosetta_6.03_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:21:22|World Community Grid|Started download of wcg_hpf2_6.03.tga
5/5/2009 16:21:25|World Community Grid|Finished download of wcg_hpf2_6.03.tga
5/5/2009 16:21:25|World Community Grid|Started download of wcg_hpf2_rosetta_graphics_6.03_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:21:27|World Community Grid|Finished download of wcg_hpf2_rosetta_graphics_6.03_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:21:27|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_6.03_win_paths.txt
5/5/2009 16:21:28|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_6.03_win_paths.txt
5/5/2009 16:21:28|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.avgE_from_pdb.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:29|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.avgE_from_pdb.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:29|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.Paa_n.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:30|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.Paa_n.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:30|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.plane_data_table_1015.dat.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:31|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.plane_data_table_1015.dat.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:31|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.bbdep02.May.sortlib.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:36|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:21:36|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:21:36|World Community Grid|Finished download of wcg_hpf2_rosetta_6.03_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:21:36|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.Paa_pp.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:38|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.Paa_pp.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:38|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.Rama_smooth_dyn.dat_ss_6.4.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:39|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.Rama_smooth_dyn.dat_ss_6.4.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:39|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.sasa_prob_cdf.txt.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:40|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.sasa_prob_cdf.txt.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:40|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.paircutoffs.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:41|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:21:41|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.paircutoffs.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:41|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.SASA-angles.dat.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:42|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.SASA-angles.dat.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:42|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.SASA-masks.dat.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:44|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.SASA-masks.dat.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:44|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.pdbpairstats_fine.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:45|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.pdbpairstats_fine.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:45|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.sasa_offsets.txt.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:46|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.sasa_offsets.txt.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:46|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.phi.theta.36.HS.resmooth.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:47|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.phi.theta.36.HS.resmooth.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:47|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.Paa.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:49|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.Paa.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:49|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2.phi.theta.36.SS.resmooth.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:50|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.bbdep02.May.sortlib.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:50|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2.phi.theta.36.SS.resmooth.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:50|World Community Grid|Started download of mk430-439_mk438.fasta.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:50|World Community Grid|Started download of mk430-439_mk438.psipred.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:51|World Community Grid|Finished download of mk430-439_mk438.fasta.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:51|World Community Grid|Finished download of mk430-439_mk438.psipred.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:51|World Community Grid|Started download of mk430-439_mk438.psipred_ss2.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:51|World Community Grid|Started download of mk430-439_aamk43803_05.075_v1_3.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:52|World Community Grid|Finished download of mk430-439_mk438.psipred_ss2.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:52|World Community Grid|Started download of mk430-439_aamk43809_05.075_v1_3.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:54|World Community Grid|Finished download of mk430-439_aamk43803_05.075_v1_3.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:54|World Community Grid|Started download of stat_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:55|World Community Grid|Finished download of stat_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:55|World Community Grid|Started download of default_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:21:56|World Community Grid|Finished download of mk430-439_aamk43809_05.075_v1_3.gz
5/5/2009 16:21:56|World Community Grid|Finished download of default_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:21:56|World Community Grid|Started download of dddt_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:21:56|World Community Grid|Started download of dddt_01_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:57|World Community Grid|Finished download of dddt_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:21:57|World Community Grid|Finished download of dddt_01_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:57|World Community Grid|Started download of dddt_02_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:57|World Community Grid|Started download of dddt_03_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:57|World Community Grid|Starting mk438_00043_6
5/5/2009 16:21:57|World Community Grid|Starting task mk438_00043_6 using hpf2 version 603
5/5/2009 16:21:57|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:21:57|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:21:58|World Community Grid|Finished download of dddt_02_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:58|World Community Grid|Finished download of dddt_03_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:58|World Community Grid|Started download of dddt_04_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:58|World Community Grid|Started download of dddt_05_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:59|World Community Grid|Finished download of dddt_04_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:59|World Community Grid|Finished download of dddt_05_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:21:59|World Community Grid|Started download of faah_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:21:59|World Community Grid|Started download of faah_01_v02.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:00|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:00|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah_01_v02.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:00|World Community Grid|Started download of faah_02_v04.png
5/5/2009 16:22:00|World Community Grid|Started download of faah_03_v02.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:01|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah_02_v04.png
5/5/2009 16:22:01|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah_03_v02.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:01|World Community Grid|Started download of faah_04_v02.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:01|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:02|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah_04_v02.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:02|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:02|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_01_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:02|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_02_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:02|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:22:03|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_01_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:03|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_02_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:03|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_03_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:03|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_04_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:04|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_03_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:04|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_04_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:04|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_05_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:04|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_06_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:04|World Community Grid|Starting mk438_00036_3
5/5/2009 16:22:04|World Community Grid|Starting task mk438_00036_3 using hpf2 version 603
5/5/2009 16:22:05|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_05_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:05|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_06_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:05|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_07_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:05|World Community Grid|Started download of hpf2_08_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:06|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_07_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:06|World Community Grid|Finished download of hpf2_08_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:06|World Community Grid|Started download of hcc1_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:06|World Community Grid|Started download of hcc1_01_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:07|World Community Grid|Finished download of hcc1_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:07|World Community Grid|Finished download of hcc1_01_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:07|World Community Grid|Started download of hcc1_02_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:07|World Community Grid|Started download of hcc1_03_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:08|World Community Grid|Finished download of hcc1_02_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:08|World Community Grid|Finished download of hcc1_03_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:08|World Community Grid|Started download of hcc1_04_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:08|World Community Grid|Started download of hcc1_05_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:09|World Community Grid|Finished download of hcc1_04_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:09|World Community Grid|Finished download of hcc1_05_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:09|World Community Grid|Started download of hcc1_06_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:09|World Community Grid|Started download of rice_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:10|World Community Grid|Finished download of hcc1_06_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:10|World Community Grid|Finished download of rice_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:10|World Community Grid|Started download of rice_01_v02.png
5/5/2009 16:22:10|World Community Grid|Started download of rice_02_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:13|World Community Grid|Finished download of rice_01_v02.png
5/5/2009 16:22:13|World Community Grid|Finished download of rice_02_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:13|World Community Grid|Started download of rice_03_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:13|World Community Grid|Started download of rice_04_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:14|World Community Grid|Finished download of rice_03_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:14|World Community Grid|Started download of rice_05_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:15|World Community Grid|Finished download of rice_04_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:15|World Community Grid|Finished download of rice_05_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:15|World Community Grid|Started download of rice_06_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:15|World Community Grid|Started download of rice_07_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:17|World Community Grid|Finished download of rice_06_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:17|World Community Grid|Finished download of rice_07_v01.png
5/5/2009 16:22:17|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:17|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_01_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:18|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:18|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_01_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:18|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_02_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:18|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_03_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:18|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:22:18|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:22:19|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_02_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:19|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_03_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:19|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_04_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:19|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_05_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:20|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_04_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:20|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_05_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:20|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_06_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:20|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_07_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:21|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_06_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:21|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_07_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:21|World Community Grid|Started download of cep1_08_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:21|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:22|World Community Grid|Finished download of cep1_08_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:22|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_00_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:22|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_01_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:22|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_02_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:23|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_01_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:23|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_02_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:23|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_03_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:23|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_04_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:23|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:22:24|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_03_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:24|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_04_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:24|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_05_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:24|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_06_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:25|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_05_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:25|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_06_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:25|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_07_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:25|World Community Grid|Started download of wcg_faah_autodock_6.07_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:22:26|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_07_v01.gif
5/5/2009 16:22:26|World Community Grid|Started download of wcg_faah_autodock_graphics_6.07_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:22:28|World Community Grid|Finished download of wcg_faah_autodock_6.07_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:22:28|World Community Grid|Finished download of wcg_faah_autodock_graphics_6.07_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:22:28|World Community Grid|Started download of faah_protease_6.07.dat
5/5/2009 16:22:28|World Community Grid|Started download of faah_image_6.07.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:31|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah_protease_6.07.dat
5/5/2009 16:22:31|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah_image_6.07.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:31|World Community Grid|Started download of wcg_hfcc_autodock_6.10_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:22:31|World Community Grid|Started download of wcg_hfcc_autodock_graphics_6.10_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:22:33|World Community Grid|Finished download of wcg_hfcc_autodock_6.10_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:22:33|World Community Grid|Finished download of wcg_hfcc_autodock_graphics_6.10_windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 16:22:33|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_image01_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:33|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_image02_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:34|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_image01_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:34|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_image02_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:34|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_image06_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:34|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_protease_6.10.dat
5/5/2009 16:22:36|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_image06_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:36|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_image04_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:37|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_protease_6.10.dat
5/5/2009 16:22:37|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_image04_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:37|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_text01_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:37|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_image05_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:38|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_text01_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:38|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_image05_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:38|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_image03_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:38|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc_image07_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:39|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_image03_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:39|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc_image07_6.10.tga
5/5/2009 16:22:39|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:39|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_ZINC04537881.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:40|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:40|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_ZINC04537881.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:40|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:40|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_AD4.1_bound.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:41|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:41|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_AD4.1_bound.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:41|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_xmdEq_1HHP.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:41|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_base.00016.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:42|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_xmdEq_1HHP.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:42|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_base.00016.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:42|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_base1.00016.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:42|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_base2.00016.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:43|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_base1.00016.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:43|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_base2.00016.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:43|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_wcgrid.00016.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:43|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_wcgrid.00016.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:44|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_wcgrid.00016.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:44|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC04537881_xmdEq_1HHP_00_wcgrid.00016.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:44|World Community Grid|Started download of faah.xmdEq_1HHP.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:44|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc.CHIBA_logo.tga.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:46|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah.xmdEq_1HHP.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:46|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc.CHIBA_logo.tga.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:46|World Community Grid|Started download of hfcc.HFCC_logo2.tga.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:46|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_00509076_TrkB_0001.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:46|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:22:46|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:22:47|World Community Grid|Finished download of hfcc.HFCC_logo2.tga.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:47|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_00509076_TrkB_0001.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:47|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_00509076_TrkB_0001.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:47|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_00509076.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:48|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_00509076_TrkB_0001.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:48|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_00509076.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:48|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_TrkB.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:48|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_AD4.1_bound.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:49|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_TrkB.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:49|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_AD4.1_bound.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:49|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_base.00025.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:49|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_base1.00025.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:50|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_base.00025.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:50|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_base1.00025.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:50|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_base2.00025.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:50|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_wcgrid.00025.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:51|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_base2.00025.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:51|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_wcgrid.00025.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:51|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_wcgrid.00025.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:22:51|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:22:52|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509076_TrkB_0001_wcgrid.00025.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:06|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:23:06|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:23:11|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 2 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:23:13|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_00509038_TrkB_0003.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:13|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_00509038_TrkB_0003.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:14|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_00509038_TrkB_0003.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:14|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_00509038_TrkB_0003.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:14|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_TrkB.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:14|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_00509038.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:15|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_TrkB.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:15|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_00509038.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:15|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_AD4.1_bound.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:15|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_base.00003.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:16|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_AD4.1_bound.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:16|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_base.00003.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:16|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_base1.00003.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:16|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_base2.00003.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:17|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_base1.00003.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:17|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_base2.00003.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:17|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_wcgrid.00003.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:17|World Community Grid|Started download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_wcgrid.00003.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:18|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_wcgrid.00003.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:18|World Community Grid|Finished download of HFCC_t1_00509038_TrkB_0003_wcgrid.00003.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:18|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:18|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_ZINC00631739.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:19|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:19|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_ZINC00631739.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:19|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_AD4.1_bound.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:19|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:21|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_AD4.1_bound.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:21|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:21|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_xmdEq_1HHP.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:21|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_base.00041.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:22|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_xmdEq_1HHP.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:22|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_base.00041.dat.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:22|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_base1.00041.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:22|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_base2.00041.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:23|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_base1.00041.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:23|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_base2.00041.pdbqt.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:23|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_wcgrid.00041.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:23|World Community Grid|Started download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_wcgrid.00041.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:24|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_wcgrid.00041.gpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:24|World Community Grid|Finished download of faah6573_ZINC00631739_xmdEq_1HHP_02_wcgrid.00041.dpf.gzb
5/5/2009 16:23:27|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:23:27|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:23:32|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:25:47|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:25:47|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:25:52|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:31:07|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:31:07|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:31:12|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:42:27|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:42:27|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:42:32|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:58:14||Fetching configuration file from http://dist.ist.tugraz.at/cape5/get_project_config.php
5/5/2009 16:58:43|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Master file download succeeded
5/5/2009 16:58:48|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: Project initialization.
5/5/2009 16:58:48|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:58:53|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 10 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:58:55|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started download of tcape-crossing_5.54_windows_x86_64.exe
5/5/2009 16:58:55|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started download of bounds.txt
5/5/2009 16:58:57|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished download of bounds.txt
5/5/2009 16:58:57|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started download of data11cr102.b16
5/5/2009 16:58:58|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished download of data11cr102.b16
5/5/2009 16:58:59|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished download of tcape-crossing_5.54_windows_x86_64.exe
5/5/2009 16:59:03|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 16:59:03|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 16:59:08|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 16:59:08|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 16:59:08|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 17:00:18|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 17:00:18|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 17:00:23|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 17:00:23|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 17:00:23|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 17:02:33|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 17:02:33|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 17:02:38|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 17:02:38|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 17:02:38|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 17:02:48|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 17:02:48|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 17:02:53|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 17:02:53|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 17:02:53|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 17:06:04|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 17:06:04|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 17:06:09|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 17:06:09|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 17:06:09|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 17:08:29|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Starting W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__0
5/5/2009 17:08:29|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Starting task W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__0 using tcape-crossing version 554
5/5/2009 17:12:19|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 17:12:19|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 17:12:24|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 17:19:40|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 17:19:40|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 17:19:45|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 17:19:45|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 17:19:45|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 17:33:56|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 17:33:56|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 17:34:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 17:34:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 17:34:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 17:58:14|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Computation for task W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__0 finished
5/5/2009 17:58:14|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Starting W7_0355_0480_1188_0056_1
5/5/2009 17:58:14|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Starting task W7_0355_0480_1188_0056_1 using tcape-crossing version 554
5/5/2009 17:58:16|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.12
5/5/2009 17:58:16|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.13
5/5/2009 17:58:20|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.12
5/5/2009 17:58:20|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.13
5/5/2009 17:58:20|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.14
5/5/2009 17:58:20|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.15
5/5/2009 17:58:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.14
5/5/2009 17:58:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.15
5/5/2009 17:58:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.16
5/5/2009 17:58:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.17
5/5/2009 17:58:28|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.16
5/5/2009 17:58:28|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.17
5/5/2009 17:58:28|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.18
5/5/2009 17:58:28|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.19
5/5/2009 17:58:30|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.18
5/5/2009 17:58:30|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.19
5/5/2009 17:58:30|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.20
5/5/2009 17:58:30|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.inf
5/5/2009 17:58:32|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.20
5/5/2009 17:58:32|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.inf
5/5/2009 17:58:32|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.reccount
5/5/2009 17:58:32|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__18.lmd
5/5/2009 17:58:33|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__18.lmd
5/5/2009 17:58:33|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__19.lmd
5/5/2009 17:58:34|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415_.reccount
5/5/2009 17:58:34|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__19.lmd
5/5/2009 17:58:34|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Started upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__20.lmd
5/5/2009 17:58:35|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Finished upload of W7_0366_0004_0037_2415__20.lmd
5/5/2009 18:26:19|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 18:26:19|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Reporting 1 completed tasks, requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 18:26:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 18:26:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 18:26:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 18:52:35|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 18:52:35|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 18:52:40|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 19:21:56|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 19:21:56|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 19:22:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 19:22:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 19:22:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
```



IF ANYONE WANTS TO JOIN SETI@HOME THERE IS A TPU TEAM 
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=138704
fit if you feel that it is related/helpful to this thread would you kindly add it to the first post


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Alright so I'm late to the party but here's what i have to offer. I've added an amd athlon x2 4400 for now, i will be adding a phenom II 940 in a couple of days



bout damn time, now get my Phenom II crunching dammit 

Good going dude, cant wait till the Phenom starts crunching


----------



## Amdguy (May 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bout damn time, now get my Phenom II crunching dammit
> 
> Good going dude, cant wait till the Phenom starts crunching



Dude I sleep with my Phenomenal CPU , it's mine now


----------



## twilyth (May 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could someone tell me why i keep getting these messages and if i should worry about it if its still working?
> 
> fit if you feel that it is related/helpful to this thread would you kindly add it to the first post


Which messages are you worried about - it looks normal at first glance

Here are my msg - short since just rebooted.


```
5/5/2009 9:24:13 PM||Starting BOINC client version 6.4.7 for windows_intelx86
5/5/2009 9:24:13 PM||log flags: task, file_xfer, sched_ops
5/5/2009 9:24:14 PM||Libraries: libcurl/7.19.4 OpenSSL/0.9.8j zlib/1.2.3
5/5/2009 9:24:14 PM||Data directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC
5/5/2009 9:24:14 PM||Running under account bob
5/5/2009 9:24:15 PM||Processor: 4 AuthenticAMD AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor [x86 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 3]
5/5/2009 9:24:15 PM||Processor features: fpu tsc pae nx sse sse2 3dnow mmx
5/5/2009 9:24:15 PM||OS: Microsoft Windows XP: Professional x86 Editon, Service Pack 3, (05.01.2600.00)
5/5/2009 9:24:15 PM||Memory: 3.00 GB physical, 4.84 GB virtual
5/5/2009 9:24:15 PM||Disk: 93.16 GB total, 7.05 GB free
5/5/2009 9:24:15 PM||Local time is UTC -4 hours
5/5/2009 9:24:15 PM||Not using a proxy
5/5/2009 9:24:15 PM||CUDA devices found
5/5/2009 9:24:16 PM|World Community Grid|URL: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID: 534321; location: (none); project prefs: default
5/5/2009 9:24:16 PM||General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 23-Mar-2009 15:28:10)
5/5/2009 9:24:16 PM||Host location: none
5/5/2009 9:24:16 PM||General prefs: using your defaults
5/5/2009 9:24:16 PM||Reading preferences override file
5/5/2009 9:24:16 PM||Preferences limit memory usage when active to 3071.17MB
5/5/2009 9:24:16 PM||Preferences limit memory usage when idle to 3071.17MB
5/5/2009 9:24:25 PM||Preferences limit disk usage to 7.04GB
5/5/2009 9:24:38 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2 using cep1 version 631
5/5/2009 9:24:39 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task mk351_00034_12 using hpf2 version 603
5/5/2009 9:24:49 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0 using hfcc version 610
5/5/2009 9:24:57 PM|World Community Grid|Restarting task faah6547_ZINC00083978_xmdEq_1HHP_02_0 using faah version 607
5/5/2009 10:09:42 PM|World Community Grid|Computation for task mk351_00034_12 finished
5/5/2009 10:09:42 PM|World Community Grid|Starting faah6549_ZINC04140094_xmdEq_1HHP_01_0
5/5/2009 10:09:43 PM|World Community Grid|Starting task faah6549_ZINC04140094_xmdEq_1HHP_01_0 using faah version 607
5/5/2009 10:09:45 PM|World Community Grid|Started upload of mk351_00034_12_0
5/5/2009 10:09:49 PM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of mk351_00034_12_0
5/5/2009 10:19:05 PM|World Community Grid|Computation for task E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2 finished
5/5/2009 10:19:06 PM|World Community Grid|Starting HFCC_t1_00483887_TrkB_0003_0
5/5/2009 10:19:06 PM|World Community Grid|Starting task HFCC_t1_00483887_TrkB_0003_0 using hfcc version 610
5/5/2009 10:19:07 PM|World Community Grid|Started upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_0
5/5/2009 10:19:07 PM|World Community Grid|Started upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_1
5/5/2009 10:19:13 PM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_0
5/5/2009 10:19:13 PM|World Community Grid|Started upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_2
5/5/2009 10:19:15 PM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_2
5/5/2009 10:19:15 PM|World Community Grid|Started upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_3
5/5/2009 10:19:20 PM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_3
5/5/2009 10:19:20 PM|World Community Grid|Started upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_4
5/5/2009 10:19:22 PM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_4
5/5/2009 10:19:38 PM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of E000635_836A_005s6h00q_2_1
5/6/2009 12:31:29 AM|World Community Grid|Computation for task HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0 finished
5/6/2009 12:31:29 AM|World Community Grid|Starting mk364_00023_9
5/6/2009 12:31:29 AM|World Community Grid|Starting task mk364_00023_9 using hpf2 version 603
5/6/2009 12:31:32 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0_0
5/6/2009 12:31:32 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0_1
5/6/2009 12:31:35 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0_0
5/6/2009 12:31:35 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0_2
5/6/2009 12:31:36 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0_1
5/6/2009 12:31:36 AM|World Community Grid|Started upload of HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0_3
5/6/2009 12:31:37 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0_2
5/6/2009 12:31:38 AM|World Community Grid|Finished upload of HFCC_t1_00481372_TrkB_0008_0_3
```


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Dude I sleep with my Phenomenal CPU , it's mine now



 

is your moms rig crunching 24/7?  IT is once I get it, so start breaking it in


----------



## CyberDruid (May 6, 2009)

THe messages are totally normal. WCG is a real chatterbox. It tells you everything and I mean everything that's on it's mind...

BTW I build MYLFs.

Machines You'd Like (to) uh FOLD on...yeah that's it. 

I hope no one expects Crunchers to stay on topic around here


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 6, 2009)

Man...I forgot to change the power options on my new RC1 install and my computer went to sleep


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 6, 2009)

Lolz
I never experience such things I always switch my PC off when not in use


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

Going completely off topic is the trademark of F@H and WCG.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> THe messages are totally normal. WCG is a real chatterbox. It tells you everything and I mean everything that's on it's mind...
> 
> BTW I build MYLFs.
> 
> ...



LOL. I needed that this morning!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

Rammie must own a CRAP...

Crunches a Retarded Amounts of Points


----------



## mike047 (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> *Rammie* must own a CRAP...
> 
> Crunches a Retarded Amounts of Points




RAMMIE is the * DADDY RABBIT*

He has helped many teams and has dedication that is at the top.
It has always been my pleasure to crunch with him, where ever we are.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 6, 2009)

Well I'm gonna have to switch around some gear again. Sold off some parts and have parts sitting around...can't have that. 

Now if I could just bring that stupid Samsung F1 back to life I could revive the downed Cruncher.

I went from thinking I had a lot of spare HDDs to finding out I have none


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 6, 2009)

Im in


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Which messages are you worried about - it looks normal at first glance
> 
> Here are my msg - short since just rebooted.
> 
> ...




the ones i am worried about are 

```
5/5/2009 18:26:19|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 18:26:19|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Reporting 1 completed tasks, requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 18:26:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 18:26:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 18:26:24|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
5/5/2009 18:52:35|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 18:52:35|World Community Grid|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 18:52:40|World Community Grid|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 19:21:56|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
5/5/2009 19:21:56|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Requesting new tasks
5/5/2009 19:22:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/5/2009 19:22:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: No work sent
5/5/2009 19:22:01|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Message from server: CPU app exists for TCAPE Crossing Number but no CPU work requested
```


----------



## RAMMIE (May 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Rammie must own a CRAP...
> 
> Crunches a Retarded Amounts of Points



That would be a Special Amount of Points
Gotta be sensitive to peoples sensitivity these days.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2009)

i'm done with Boinc i can only get it to work on one of the 3 computers i have tried back to F@H


----------



## loonym (May 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm done with Boinc i can only get it to work on one of the 3 computers i have tried back to F@H


What are the ones it won't work on?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2009)

loonym said:


> What are the ones it won't work on?



5kBE and Sempron 2500+ both running XP pro


----------



## twilyth (May 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the ones i am worried about are
> 
> ```
> 5/5/2009 18:26:19|Rectilinear Crossing Number|Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
> ...



No idea what that rectilinear stuff is.  It looks like it might be from another project.

The thing to keep in mind is that while the BOINC software is pretty well debugged, it only runs the science apps given to it by the project scientists.  WCG normally tests this secondary code thoroughly before release, but I don't know about other projects.  So maybe the problem is with the science apps.  I would turn off all projects but one until you find the culprit.  A PITA, I know, but I would start with this rectilinear guy.

However I also see lines refering to WCG, so I guess you signed up for another project too.

If it's the work requests, then that is normal.  It will only dl work if your queue is not full.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2009)

twilyth said:


> No idea what that rectilinear stuff is.  It looks like it might be from another project.
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is that while the BOINC software is pretty well debugged, it only runs the science apps given to it by the project scientists.  WCG normally tests this secondary code thoroughly before release, but I don't know about other projects.  So maybe the problem is with the science apps.  I would turn off all projects but one until you find the culprit.  A PITA, I know, but I would start with this rectilinear guy.
> 
> ...


thanks that was helpful.but i am just giving up i can't get WCG to work on the other 2 rigs so i am going to fold again


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks that was helpful.but i am just giving up i can't get WCG to work on the other 2 rigs so i am going to fold again



Why not leave the one that is running on WCG? Every little bit helps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Why not leave the one that is running on WCG? Every little bit helps.



i could do that. But if i keep getting all of the messages because of problems then i'm done with it but right now its doing fine


----------



## Conflict0s (May 7, 2009)

Leave it for a day or so and then see how you feel about installing it again


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

POS

you sure the dates on the computer are set correctly?  I had issues because of that.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

Pie anyone?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

BTW we're doing great and the team is growing. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175 We're going to be in the top 200 soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

god damn I havent gotten pie in a bit.  I did drop my overclock, but I dont think that should have hurt my scores that bad.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

After I get a couple of client projects off the bench I need to make an external cooler for the i7. I have fstfrddy making me a block. Damn things are not cheap. And I have a T-Virus reservoir coming from FrozenQ. I intend to outbling Naekuh with my son's rig.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> god damn I havent gotten pie in a bit.  I did drop my overclock, but I dont think that should have hurt my scores that bad.



I had to drop my OC a bit too....down to 2.9 cuz my temps would max out at 61c and occasionally I'd wake up to the sign in screen  :shadedshu but it's all for a good cause  

I've been toying with RC1 quite a bit too and playing Crysis on delta difficulty so my contributions have been minimal in the last 2 days...but I'll be back up there soon...(once I decide to go back to work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I had to drop my OC a bit too....down to 2.9 cuz my temps would max out at 61c and occasionally I'd wake up to the sign in screen  :shadedshu but it's all for a good cause
> 
> I've been toying with RC1 quite a bit too and playing Crysis on delta difficulty so my contributions have been minimal in the last 2 days...but I'll be back up there soon...(once I decide to go back to work!



mine is rock solid stable at 4ghz, but the summer heat and lack of a/c during the day while im not home was killing my temps.  Had to drop it for now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mine is rock solid stable at 4ghz.



Shut up!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Shut up!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

I just realized that with the drop of 300 Mhz my rig is putting about 2k points a day, while it used to put 2.7k before at 4ghz   oh well, im still racking up points 24/7 !!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just realized that with the drop of 300 Mhz my rig is putting about 2k points a day, while it used to put 2.7k before at 4ghz   oh well, im still racking up points 24/7 !!



Shut up.   I want pie too!


----------



## A novice (May 8, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> BTW we're doing great and the team is growing. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175 We're going to be in the top 200 soon.



Yes, this team is going great about another four days to the top 200


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Shut up.   I want pie too!


Dammit, my head hurts already from you slapping it 




A novice said:


> Yes, this team is going great about another four days to the top 200



I agree, compared the # of teams there is we are doing great to be honest.  I want to contribute more, but for now I only have my i7 rig.  I will have another rig crunching soon, probably another two weeks or so.  Then a 3rd rig, but that will consist of my next build which will be in the near future, unfortunately not right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

we are 219th overall, and look how many teams exist.   We are the shiznit


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we are 219th overall, and look how many teams exist.   We are the shiznit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090507/Capture191.jpg



My P4 is just riping it up!! hah  Once I get my main up and going, ill have this laptop, P4, and main...   I'll get a 3rd rig sometime :/


----------



## A novice (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we are 219th overall, and look how many teams exist.   We are the shiznit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090507/Capture191.jpg



If you have a look at the team rank It reports 217
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&offset=201

http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?show=2&sort=TC&project=wcg
I think it's a bit of a glitch at Free DC


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

A novice said:


> If you have a look at the team rank It reports 217
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&offset=201
> 
> http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?show=2&sort=TC&project=wcg
> I think it's a bit of a glitch at Free DC



that sounds even better to me


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

whats it been... 3 months? 4 months? i dont think its been that long ago that i started this team.

we have made immense progress and i hope to see it stay that way. 

im thankful for all of you that have become apart of something bigger and help us help other.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

What's a shiznit?


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

So I was looking at all the teams in front of us... they are posting really low daily numbers so within no time I think we will be top 150 easy.  Looking promising!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

Duxx said:


> So I was looking at all the teams in front of us... they are posting really low daily numbers so within no time I think we will be top 150 easy.  Looking promising!



Of course.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats it been... 3 months? 4 months? i dont think its been that long ago that i started this team.
> 
> we have made immense progress and i hope to see it stay that way.
> 
> im thankful for all of you that have become apart of something bigger and help us help other.



man I was the first one to join dude   Glad we have gotten to where we are now, and thanks to you for this wonderful idea 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> What's a shiznit?



let me rephrase that.

We are just too awesome!!


----------



## MRCL (May 8, 2009)

Question: It says I cant upload any files, temporarily failed. And it gives me a message that it could not communicate with the Grid Database, and has no Internet connection. Which I obviously have. Halso it tells me to set a standard connection, but there is nothing to choose in the list. What to do?


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Yayyy! I'm about to add another laptop when kenkickr sends me a harddrive for my moms laptop!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POS
> 
> you sure the dates on the computer are set correctly?  I had issues because of that.



never thought of that. I know for a fact the dates aren't right one of them says its 2005 the other says 2008 

EDIT:fixed the dates and now they are working. thanks CP


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 8, 2009)

I got my Mugen-2 installed and now the temps are under control at 55C (vs 85C ).  I have resumed running tasks on my Core i7 920.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> BTW we're doing great and the team is growing. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175 We're going to be in the top 200 soon.



Nice, I've been recruiting friends' unused CPU cycles too so if you see a few usernames that you don't see on these forums a couple of them are my friends


----------



## DonInKansas (May 8, 2009)

Crunch crunch crunch..........

Guess who has started to crunch crunch crunch............



I'll be going through projects like Pac-Man goes through dots.

crunch crunch crunch...............


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Crunch crunch crunch..........
> 
> Guess who has started to crunch crunch crunch............
> 
> ...






Edit: Okay, seems like I'm good @ 2,9 Ghz. Did not wake up to the Win7 sign in screen and  max temp @ 57c . Will be putting up some good numbers today!!!


----------



## MRCL (May 8, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Question: It says I cant upload any files, temporarily failed. And it gives me a message that it could not communicate with the Grid Database, and has no Internet connection. Which I obviously have. Halso it tells me to set a standard connection, but there is nothing to choose in the list. What to do?



Still not solved :/


----------



## CyberDruid (May 8, 2009)

no clue man. Try reinstalling WCG


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Still not solved :/



Did you check your firewall?


----------



## MRCL (May 8, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Did you check your firewall?



It was working fine for several days and just stopped out of nowhere. I haven't made any changes to the system whatsoever.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

MRCL said:


> It was working fine for several days and just stopped out of nowhere. I haven't made any changes to the system whatsoever.



Weird. Ya, try uninstallin/re-installing like Cyberdruid suggested. But still check your firewall anyway...you never know, sometimes computers do weird things, especially when overclocked.


----------



## MRCL (May 8, 2009)

Seemd to have worked. I'm an idiot, could've think about reinstalling myself


----------



## DaMulta (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mine
> 
> 
> Whetstone:3796
> ...



Mine vs your i7 at 4Ghz(I did turn my down a little(HT and NB) the phase has came lose....time to reset it...damn silly putty lol

Whetstone:3311
Dhrystone:10158

ALso need to install my water cooling. Damn this 955 crunches over those p4 like a mofo.

9h-10h hours for one world *Vs * 3h-30min -45m on the AMD 955


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

My pie is growing... hehe


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> My pie is growing... hehe



4.21....!  Congrats man


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Duxx! I try...


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Duxx! I try...



So where do you manage to house all of these computers?  Laying around the house?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

In my Bat cave..  I live on a small farm


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> In my Bat cave..  I live on a small farm



And the electric bill  hah my dad ran his office from home and we never had more than 6... can't imagine 20 except the LAN party I went to once..


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

I'm up to 21 now. Just added an Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield to the battlefield.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm up to 21 now. Just added an Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield to the battlefield.



 How does one accumulate that many???  RAMMIE also amazes me!!


----------



## 123bob (May 8, 2009)

The moment you decide to make a machine a dedicated cruncher, when the only reason for it to exist is for crunching, you have turned the corner and gone to the point of no return.  

This can sneak up on you too.  You could build a new rig, then decide to keep the old one around, "just for a while" to crunch.  

Pretty soon you evaluate hardware on it's crunching potential, and forget about gaming, etc.  You have become a farmer at that point.

Most also have pretty wicked "daily drivers" but when you have farm rigs the equal of it in CPU and Mobo, you have arrived....

Bob


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 8, 2009)

I think we call that an addiction.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

Ya...that's right. I caught myself daydreaming about how to make money doing this...crazy I tell ya...of course only enough money to buy more rigs!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit, my head hurts already from you slapping it



Awww, now now. I have the perfect fix for that...KETCHUP!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

Just added another Intel E8400 @ 4.05ghz.


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Just added another Intel E8400 @ 4.05ghz.



Sigh... thats my main rig and its not even working right now, just another one of your damn rigs in your barn! ughhh got spare parts 8)


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Sigh... thats my main rig and its not even working right now, just another one of your damn rigs in your barn! ughhh got spare parts 8)



Whats wrong with your machine? Which stepping did you get? I wish i had spare parts.. I think they are all crunching...  I'll try and help you as much as possible. By the way I am CompTIA A+ certified.  Crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> never thought of that. I know for a fact the dates aren't right one of them says its 2005 the other says 2008
> 
> EDIT:fixed the dates and now they are working. thanks CP



i had the same problem 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Awww, now now. I have the perfect fix for that...KETCHUP!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Mine vs your i7 at 4Ghz(I did turn my down a little(HT and NB) the phase has came lose....time to reset it...damn silly putty lol
> 
> Whetstone:3311
> Dhrystone:10158
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

Just added an E6600 to the farm.. It was just setting there folding only using 5% CPU... 

Oh and serving players for left 4 dead..  Great game!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Mine vs your i7 at 4Ghz(I did turn my down a little(HT and NB) the phase has came lose....time to reset it...damn silly putty lol
> 
> Whetstone:3311
> Dhrystone:10158
> ...




That new AM3 955 does kick a lot of ass! Of course i do like Chicken_Patty's i7 as well.. I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on either.. Waiting for prices to drop.. If I had to buy one right now.. I would go with the i7 920.. It's only $30 more than the 955, and the x58 has crossfire and SLI... Plus triple channel memory... 

Don't get me wrong I'm a big AMD fan! (I want my stock to go up! ) but i'm a big Intel fan too.. hehe


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



Slap!!!!!  Lmfao


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> That new AM3 955 does kick a lot of ass! Of course i do like Chicken_Patty's i7 as well.. I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on either.. Waiting for prices to drop.. If I had to buy one right now.. I would go with the i7 920.. It's only $30 more than the 955, and the x58 has crossfire and SLI... Plus triple channel memory...
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm a big AMD fan! (I want my stock to go up! ) but i'm a big Intel fan too.. hehe



I agree with your post.  The thing with the i7 is i've had the best of both worlds so far.  Not a 955, but I did have a Phenom II 940 already.  THe i7 is just ridiculously fast in windows, the HT helps me so much that I can't believe it till this date.  Crunching, gaming, browsing, tons of stuff open and the computer fails to slow down.  Its a monster!



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Slap!!!!!  Lmfao



there you go again, wtf


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Why look at this!
I tooks your Dhrystone:10158 

Mhahahaha! lol












Time to OC it a little more....I think she has more to give still yet!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Why look at this!
> *Time to OC it a little more....I think she has more to give still yet!*



Your a MADMAN!!


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Why look at this!
> I tooks your Dhrystone:10158
> 
> Mhahahaha! lol
> ...



nice overclock.


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

It's stable also

I tried and tried to get the NB up to 3400 but it just wanted to many volts than I wanted to run. Not that I couldnt......


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

didnt you do that previously already D? 

looks like the 955 is something else


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> there you go again, wtf



Working my way to a custom title one slap at a time....


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> didnt you do that previously already D?
> 
> looks like the 955 is something else



I needed to stack 300 more points on top

*I WANT MY PIE*


----------



## PaulieG (May 9, 2009)

OK guys, I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong with settings. I'm currently running a i7 920 at 3.0ghz 12 hours per day, and a Q6600, 5000BE and e2140 24/7 at 60%, yet I only had 2300 points from yesterday? That just doesn't seem right.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2009)

Are any/all of those systems backlogged with work to report (force update to fix)?  Also, you don't get any points until they are validated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I needed to stack 300 more points on top
> 
> *I WANT MY PIE*



that what makes you who you are D


----------



## CyberDruid (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/899/nuhuhb.jpg[/URL]


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/899/nuhuhb.jpg



Haha!


So I can't seem to get F@H working :shadedshu


----------



## DonInKansas (May 9, 2009)

My quad's coming for a piece of this supposed pie.....

Mmmm...pie..........


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> So I can't seem to get F@H working :shadedshu



What's the issue? Is it about the "server" connection?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> What's the issue? Is it about the "server" connection?



ya.....

http://img.techpowerup.org/090509/screweditup.jpg


----------



## A novice (May 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong with settings. I'm currently running a i7 920 at 3.0ghz 12 hours per day, and a Q6600, 5000BE and e2140 24/7 at 60%, yet I only had 2300 points from yesterday? That just doesn't seem right.



I know what you are doing wrong you are not running at 100% and 24/7 I just love that smiley


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

OK I've had quite a few of those. Reconfigure your client and start with smaller projects and see if you can  connect. When you get to this part:







select "Small". If it still doesn't work, reconfigure again and choose either normal or big. One of those will eventually work


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> OK I've had quite a few of those. Reconfigure your client and start with smaller projects and see if you can  connect. When you get to this part:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25723&stc=1&d=1241886559
> 
> select "Small". If it still doesn't work, reconfigure again and choose either normal or big. One of those will eventually work



Ya but I can't even get to that part. Not sure what I did wrong....bucknasty's tutorial isn't very clear...or maybe I'm just screwed in the head.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

OK I'm starting to pollute this WCG thread with some F@H stuff, I will post on the F@H side to help you get back to folding


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> OK I'm starting to pollute this WCG thread with some F@H stuff, I will post on the F@H side to help you get back to folding



Link me please?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

I gotz pie!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 9, 2009)

sorry


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2009)

Noob question here, but is my CPU usage really supposed to jump from 100 to 11 then back up to 85 or is it just supposed to use a certain percent? I know it only uses idle CPU power but damn thats a hell of a jump around.


----------



## MRCL (May 10, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Noob question here, but is my CPU usage really supposed to jump from 100 to 11 then back up to 85 or is it just supposed to use a certain percent? I know it only uses idle CPU power but damn thats a hell of a jump around.



Yeah it jumps quite a lot lol. Set it to 100% usage and it will stay at 100%


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2009)

How do you set a specific ususage?

NVM, answered my own question.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8135/nuhuhn.jpg
> 
> sorry




That pic is kick ass!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

Anyone got any ideas how to make my HDDs quieter?  Ever since I changed cases, I hear the HDDs scanning all the time (presumably BOINC is causing it).  It is driving me nutty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone got any ideas how to make my HDDs quieter?  Ever since I changed cases, I hear the HDDs scanning all the time (presumably BOINC is causing it).  It is driving me nutty.



Really dont know what to tell you, I dont see a lot of HDD activity on my rig while crunching to be honest.  Hardly any at all.  Anyhow my fans on the rad won't let me hear the HDD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

I don't mind it when it is loading something but when it is just a little bit here and there, it annoys me for some reason.  This new case seems to be amplifying their sound.  My old case, I couldn't hear them at all unless the side was off.  Maybe one of my HDDs is about to die? 

If it is going to die, I hope it dies soon.  It is still inside of Seagate's 5 year warranty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't mind it when it is loading something but when it is just a little bit here and there, it annoys me for some reason.  This new case seems to be amplifying their sound.  My old case, I couldn't hear them at all unless the side was off.  Maybe one of my HDDs is about to die?
> 
> If it is going to die, I hope it dies soon.  It is still inside of Seagate's 5 year warranty.



I believe an application called Speedfan has like a HDD diagnostic test where it tells you how many times its cycled on and off etc and it compares it to other results.  Then it gathers the info and tells you compared to others if its good or not.  Doesn't mean s**t but it can more or less give you a clue if its bad or not.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't mind it when it is loading something but when it is just a little bit here and there, it annoys me for some reason.  This new case seems to be amplifying their sound.  My old case, I couldn't hear them at all unless the side was off.  Maybe one of my HDDs is about to die?
> 
> If it is going to die, I hope it dies soon.  It is still inside of Seagate's 5 year warranty.



FordGT90Concept download HD Tune... Best tool to check harddrive health. There is a lot of things you can do or try to make your hard drive quieter, but the best and usually the cheapest is get a new drive. That's if you value your time spent. 

Cooler Master makes a great HD cage http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002. You can't beat the price either. I have it and its a great product. I have 3x WD 250 RAID0 (these drives where built for RAID not stand alone use. My read is Min 126.4MB/sec Max 172.7MB/sec... Not bad for 39.99 drives.)

Using the "COOLER MASTER STB-3T4-E3-GP 4-in-3 Device Module Hardisk Cage" I never hear my drives.. but I do have 4x 80mm 3x 120mm plus my zalman 9700, and fans in my corsair 750TX.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe an application called Speedfan has like a HDD diagnostic test where it tells you how many times its cycled on and off etc and it compares it to other results.  Then it gathers the info and tells you compared to others if its good or not.  Doesn't mean s**t but it can more or less give you a clue if its bad or not.


S.M.A.R.T. tab doesn't say anything in SpeedFan.




Mindweaver said:


> FordGT90Concept download HD Tune... Best tool to check harddrive health. There is a lot of things you can do or try to make your hard drive quieter, but the best and usually the cheapest is get a new drive. That's if you value your time spent.




```
HD Tune: Intel   Raid 0 Volume Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 23.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 103.1 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 83.8 MB/sec
Access Time           : 14.4 ms
Burst Rate            : 88.3 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : 100.0%
```

Info tab doesn't say much.  Health tab doesn't say anything.  Errors aren't my problem.

It made practically no noise when doing the transfer test but made lots of noise doing accesses.  Obviously, it's the head making the sound.

There are two Barracuda 7200.7 drives in that stripe.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

Try using the AAM function in HD Tune. AAM or Automatic Acoustic Management allows you to reduce the seek noise or to increase the seek performance.
Possible values are between 128 and 254 where 254 gives you the highest performance but also more noise while a value of 128 gives you less noise but lower performance.
To change the AAM settings move the slider and press the Set button.

The effect of the new setting can be tested by pressing the Test button.

Please note that even if your hard disk supports AAM your controller or driver may not support this feature. Good Luck!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

Um, where should I see this?  On its own tab?  Under Info, I see it checked but I can't do anything on that Info tab.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

Wow.. I woke to soon...lol I'm seeing things....  

FordGT90GT90Concept Use the slider then test or set. I would test first.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

How older are the drives? How often do you defrag? If you are using NTSF I would suggest once a week for best results.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

I don't see any sliders. 

The drives were purchased June 2005.  Yes, I am using NTFS and they were last defragged a few days ago.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

*GUYS.... here's a new thread just for troubleshooting problems with BOINC or related... 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1373943*


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Fitseries3

Sorry, didn't mean to get off topic..


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2009)

There's a topic? I'm outta here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

guys we really have to step it up, anybody got any spare parts laying around???  Just came across some stuff I really didn't like.


----------



## Duxx (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys we really have to step it up, anybody got any spare parts laying around???  Just came across some stuff I really didn't like.



What stuff don't you like?  I heard your i7 is pissing you off and with it comes the motherboard... If it's really aggravating you i'll take it off your hands I guess...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Duxx said:


> What stuff don't you like?  I heard your i7 is pissing you off and with it comes the motherboard... If it's really aggravating you i'll take it off your hands I guess...



some stuff I read elsewhere about our team.  Man Im gonna go crazy and build more i7 rigs to crunch, then they can talk smack.  When they do I just go like this >> 

and no My i7 is not pissing me off, where did you hear that


----------



## Duxx (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> some stuff I read elsewhere about our team.  Man Im gonna go crazy and build more i7 rigs to crunch, then they can talk smack.  When they do I just go like this >>
> 
> and no My i7 is not pissing me off, where did you hear that




Weird.... thought for sure you wanted to pass it on 
  Maybe when I can get it for under 200$


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Weird.... thought for sure you wanted to pass it on
> Maybe when I can get it for under 200$



sure for under $200 you get my RAM


----------



## Duxx (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sure for under $200 you get my RAM



I was talking about newegg hah. I can't do anything with your RAM except frame it and hope one day I can use it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I was talking about newegg hah. I can't do anything with your RAM except frame it and hope one day I can use it



   I can just picture somebody with RAM framed on their wall


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

I was just looking at builds on neweggs and comparing prices, I think another i7 might be added to my collection within the next month


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 11, 2009)

hey guys, well i have had a bad weekend!

First of i went to windows 7 only to find my internet dongle is not compatible with the OS, something to do with driver signing i think, so i am off to get a new one, because quite frankly Windows 7 > XP home.

Second i then dropped my laptop and fubared the harddrive, think i have got it going again with an old harddrive from an old laptop but we shall see. Almost lost all of my data but minus 300 songs and two films i got it all which made me happy conisdering. 

and then thirdly i went and broke my £40 headphones on a drunken friday night out! hideous weekend but everything is looking up now.

So yea, just to let you know that i haven't forgotten about crunching and it will be back up as soon as i can - will try and get a few other machines around the house going as well.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can just picture somebody with RAM framed on their wall



I can't remember whoi the user was but I'm sure I saw it somewhere on TPU but they had split an old harddrive open and framed it and was sitting on his desk between the pencil holder and his monitor  I thought that was such a novel idea I went and did it myself with an old 4Gb hd from an old HP P2 I had kickin' around. (Well it's not framed yet)









Chicken Patty said:


> I was just looking at builds on neweggs and comparing prices, I think another i7 might be added to my collection within the next month



Newegg has such good prices. My buddy wanted to buy a new computer because his 5 yr old MDG desktop is shutting down on it's own and the HD whines so I talked to him about the benefits of going custom build and now he's getting almost the same rig as me for about $400 less then I paid!!! :shadedshu



WhiteLotus said:


> hey guys, well i have had a bad weekend!
> 
> First of i went to windows 7 only to find my internet dongle is not compatible with the OS, something to do with driver signing i think, so i am off to get a new one, because quite frankly Windows 7 > XP home.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that!! Glad to hear that it's working out in the end!! I had a bad weekend too...got news from my doctor that I have a condition that forbids me from drinking anymore (liver) so I went out and got smashed for the last time Friday night!! I didn't break any computer parts but I did wake up in front of my apt. door with no keys and a bump on the back of my head!! 

EDIT: Oh and by the way folks, we just past the top 200 mark yesterday!!!  http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> some stuff I read elsewhere about our team.  Man Im gonna go crazy and build more i7 rigs to crunch, then they can talk smack.  When they do I just go like this >>
> 
> and no My i7 is not pissing me off, where did you hear that



PM me the link to this so called "TPU Bashing". I'm always interested in reading to what others have to say about TPU


----------



## loonym (May 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> PM me the link to this so called "TPU Bashing". I'm always interested in reading to what others have to say about TPU


In a nutshell, you're all a bunch of third rate slackers being carried to WCG glory by way of an XS conspiracy. Ummmm... wait that isn't right, I think it was your momma wears fatigues. No no, I can't remember exactly but it's mildly amusing if you like seeing clearly desperate grown men (?) whine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Fitseries3
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to get off topic..





CyberDruid said:


> There's a topic? I'm outta here.



no real topic other than WCG related talk.

i dont care what you put in this thread but i thought we outta have a troubleshooting thread to help out those who need it.


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2009)

loonym said:


> No no, I can't remember exactly but it's mildly amusing if you like seeing clearly desperate grown men (?) whine.




I do like reading stuff like that


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys we really have to step it up, anybody got any spare parts laying around???  Just came across some stuff I really didn't like.



I added another Intel C2D E5200 Wolfdale to the mix. I'm up to 23 TPU crunching machines.  I'll try to add 3 more later today.. nothing major just some Athlon XP's...  

I've cranked my dual processor Xeon 2.8 with HT up to 100%.. It just laughed at me... Cocky Intel chip...  But by far my Q6600 is the better cruncher out of my small farm. It's chewing everything up and wanting more...


----------



## Duxx (May 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I added another Intel C2D E5200 Wolfdale to the mix. I'm up to 23 TPU crunching machines.  I'll try to add 3 more later today.. nothing major just some Athlon XP's...
> 
> I've cranked my dual processor Xeon 2.8 with HT up to 100%.. It just laughed at me... Cocky Intel chip...  But by far my Q6600 is the better cruncher out of my small farm. It's chewing everything up and wanting more...



Do you have all of these computers in the same room?  I think you should take a picture


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Do you have all of these computers in the same room?  I think you should take a picture



Nope, They are spread out... but I'll try to take some pictures to post.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2009)

Oooo Pics would be fun.


----------



## Duxx (May 11, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Oooo Pics would be fun.



I think this applies to anybody who has a "farm."  Anything more than like 5 computers should be accompanied by pics.  Unless they are all spread out, that would be boring.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

Gee I wonder if anyone in the world is crunching with 2 Gainestowns(on a single Mobo)?


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I think this applies to anybody who has a "farm."  Anything more than like 5 computers should be accompanied by pics.  Unless they are all spread out, that would be boring.



Once I get my 2nd K9A2 installed in a CM Stacker 810, I will have 4 PCs folding and crunching in one room and I will then take pics. I have 2 others crunching only but they're in different rooms.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I can't remember whoi the user was but I'm sure I saw it somewhere on TPU but they had split an old harddrive open and framed it and was sitting on his desk between the pencil holder and his monitor  I thought that was such a novel idea I went and did it myself with an old 4Gb hd from an old HP P2 I had kickin' around. (Well it's not framed yet)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090511/007.jpg
> 
> ...




haha that is crazy man, and you are as nuts   should i follow in the framing department.  Im going to go look for some parts.


----------



## DaMulta (May 12, 2009)

I'm fighting a condenstaion problem.....I think its because I'm using AS5 instead of a cream

I get cold as temps with my phase, BUT when I shut down for lets say 1hr or so. Then I turn it on I get this thin layer of water in it. Then my clocks don't work because it starts to overheat.....it's BS I run 1.55v loaded(have not really went higher than that....) then come the next day when this crap starts and 1.45v will over heat. IDK I have the whole fucking thing sealed off from the outside world. It sucks to have to pull it all apart and reset it every time.

Needless to say i have been down all day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm fighting a condenstaion problem.....I think its because I'm using AS5 instead of a cream
> 
> I get cold as temps with my phase, BUT when I shut down for lets say 1hr or so. Then I turn it on I get this thin layer of water in it. Then my clocks don't work because it starts to overheat.....it's BS I run 1.55v loaded(have not really went higher than that....) then come the next day when this crap starts and 1.45v will over heat. IDK I have the whole fucking thing sealed off from the outside world. It sucks to have to pull it all apart and reset it every time.
> 
> Needless to say i have been down all day.



damn , so what is the solution, use cream?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

I used vaseline. For real. It's a mess but it absolutely seals everything from moisture. The least bit of humidity in the air will find it's way through every crevice in your wraps and sealing putty and somehow latch onto a critical part of your PC and mess with your mind.

I'd hose it down with some CRC electrical cleaner and let it air dry then slather it up with the white petrolatum...pack the socket (gentle dont's bend the pins) and after seating the CPU wipe around that locking mechanism and make sure there are no air gaps in or around any of the socket area.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm fighting a condenstaion problem.....I think its because I'm using AS5 instead of a cream



Oh god!! At first I skimmed through your post then past CP's answer and quickly through Cyber's response. I guess my slight dyslexia kicked in because I read "I'm fighting a constipation problem.....I think it's because I'm using A535 instead of a cream" 

Then when I read the word vaseline in Cyber's response it just messed my head up even more so I had to start over  (I think I should stop skimming through posts!!)


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh god!! At first I skimmed through your post then past CP's answer and quickly through Cyber's response. I guess my slight dyslexia kicked in because I read "I'm fighting a constipation problem.....I think it's because I'm using A535 instead of a cream"
> 
> Then when I read the word vaseline in Cyber's response it just messed my head up even more so I had to start over  (I think I should stop skimming through posts!!)



lol


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

Make sure to pack that vaseline into every crevice kids


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

Oh I mean, " lol" for the dyslexic people...lol j/k


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> *I'd hose it down* with some CRC electrical cleaner and let it air dry then slather it up *with the white petrolatum*...pack the socket (gentle dont's bend the pins) and after seating the CPU wipe around that locking mechanism and make sure there are no air gaps in or around any of the socket area.



Just read what's in bold!!..lol


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

Vaseline. It's not just for Butt Sechs anymore.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 12, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I'd hose it down with some CRC electrical cleaner and let it air dry then slather it up with the white petrolatum...pack the socket (gentle dont's bend the pins) and after seating the CPU wipe around that locking mechanism and make sure there are no air gaps in or around any of the socket area.



lmfao!!! I didn't even get that far Mindweaver...I stopped at vaseline, but when you requoted guess what my dyslexia made me read "pins" as!!!!  God I'm in tears!!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I'd hose it down with some CRC electrical cleaner and let it air dry then slather it up with the white petrolatum...pack the socket (gentle dont's bend the pins) and after seating the CPU wipe around that locking mechanism and *make sure there are no air gaps in or around any of the socket area*.



Slide a finger in to seal gaps!!! lol


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 12, 2009)

OMG!! too many dirty minds here!!
Imma gonna wash it out wid soap!!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

Soap Vaseline Steel Wool Microwave. Run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh god!! At first I skimmed through your post then past CP's answer and quickly through Cyber's response. I guess my slight dyslexia kicked in because I read "I'm fighting a constipation problem.....I think it's because I'm using A535 instead of a cream"
> 
> Then when I read the word vaseline in Cyber's response it just messed my head up even more so I had to start over  (I think I should stop skimming through posts!!)


----------



## CyberDruid (May 13, 2009)

Mmmmmmm Lemon


----------



## skinnee (May 13, 2009)

mmm...pie.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2009)

skinnee you crunching man?

wanna join our team?


----------



## 123bob (May 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> skinnee you crunching man?
> 
> wanna join our team?



I _think_ he's crunching already.....

Skinnee could have any pie he wants, except perhaps for Rammie's slice here.  You can see here,  on his team, there are a couple of folks that seem to get in the way.....


----------



## skinnee (May 13, 2009)

yup, I crunch on the XS team. loonym pointed me to a thread, decided to browse around and see how things were going. Looks like you guys are really starting to take off, congrats.

However, 2 million BOINC a day, you gotta get there before June 15th...I can sense it 

Bob...always trying to snatch my pie, but I do the same back.


----------



## A novice (May 13, 2009)

skinnee said:


> yup, I crunch on the XS team. loonym pointed me to a thread, decided to browse around and see how things were going. Looks like you guys are really starting to take off, congrats.
> 
> However, 2 million BOINC a day, you gotta get there before June 15th...I can sense it
> 
> Bob...always trying to snatch my pie, but I do the same back.



Hi it's nice to see you at TPU I see you have already started helping people with problems. We need your knowledge so please call by and help out when you can.
          Rob


----------



## PaulieG (May 13, 2009)

Everyone on the team should read this page, especially the last few posts. Wow, just wow. So much for common good....just don't let it turn into a war of words. We are better than this. Just let the crunching numbers do the talking.

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=7029&page=8


----------



## RAMMIE (May 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Everyone on the team should read this page, especially the last few posts. Wow, just wow. So much for common good....just don't let it turn into a war of words. We are better than this. Just let the crunching numbers do the talking.
> 
> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=7029&page=8



I read it and I think those people are a bunch of jerks.I crunch because I can and it doesn't matter which team gets my points.They never will though.
I go through life trying to treat people the way I want to be treated by others.I expect my team members to act the same.Be better than them and don't go there to stir up trouble.I'm gonna keep an eye on this and if anyone from this team goes there and mouths off I'm out of here.Let our crunching show who we are.

Mike


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2009)

i cant view it. im IP banned.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cant view it. im IP banned.



Good.You should stay away cap'n.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2009)

i bet. i know its mostly about me than anything.

if it wasnt for me RRR wouldnt hate TPU at all.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i bet. i know its mostly about me than anything.
> 
> if it wasnt for me RRR wouldnt hate TPU at all.



Actually they said I was a hired gun and ya'll wouldn't be shit without me.I'm a team member here and will be for the foreseeable future as long as everyone keeps crunching and acts like adults.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2009)

awesomeness. 

we love you man. 

in a non-homosexual way.


----------



## Amdguy (May 13, 2009)

All i can say is wow, some of these people are really immature , it's sad to see how they choose their words.


^Referring to "the other site"


----------



## loonym (May 13, 2009)

mcoffey sure has a lot to say about homegrown team members for someone who moved from XS to another team.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> awesomeness.
> 
> we love you man.
> 
> in a non-homosexual way.



I'm buy-sexual.If I can't get it for free I buy it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2009)

I run WCG because I hate to see all my idle clocks go to waste (>12.8 billion per second). 


As to RRR, wow.  Are you sure they aren't children?


----------



## loonym (May 13, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I run WCG because I hate to see all my idle clocks go to waste (>12.8 billion per second).
> 
> 
> As to RRR, wow.  Are you sure they aren't children?


The maturity of certain of the members there is in doubt.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2009)

they are misfits that got banned on all the other forums for the same SHIT attitude they display on thier own site.

hypocrites if you ask me.


----------



## PaulieG (May 13, 2009)

I'm more determined than ever. It's a shame that my i7 is down, and will be until Monday. I'm waiting for my new DO chip For now, it's just a Q6600 and 5000+BE. Bad timing, I know.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> they are misfits that got banned on all the other forums for the same SHIT attitude they display on thier own site.
> 
> hypocrites if you ask me.



They're not hypocrites.They now have a home where they can be the real people they are.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 13, 2009)

ordered a tuniq tower 120 from newegg, going form a default Q6600 cooler to that... it should help get more points hopefully. [by further overclocking]


----------



## PaulieG (May 13, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> They're not hypocrites.They now have a home where they can be the real people they are.



Agreed. It's the nature of human beings. We gravitate towards people who are like ourselves.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

the reason they hate XS is because the XS admins and mods hide the truth when it surfaces.

XS deletes posts that show certain mods/admins flaws.

thats why redraider hates XS so much. 

BUT

he does the same thing on his site. he has deleted everything that exposed the real redraider AHOLE he is. not just my posts but others as well.

now dont take me wrong... i dont know all the details of the XS stuff but i was told about it. 

XS is a very good site but it just seems that alot of people are there to only show off their accomplishments and not to help anyone else. i just wish ppl where a little more helpful where itss needed(phase/cascade/watercooling/overclocking sections)


----------



## mrhuggles (May 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the reason they hate XS is because the XS admins and mods hide the truth when it surfaces.
> 
> XS deletes posts that show certain mods/admins flaws.
> 
> ...



 tpu forums


----------



## CyberDruid (May 14, 2009)

You guys need to stay off that forum. It's a waste of time and all it does is inflate their self worth. Not sure when being an asshole was a sign of maturity.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2009)

Not to change the subject.. but I Just finished adding an Intel Pentium D 930 to the mix.  I'm up to 24 crunchers!!...  

Ok back to the subject.. I stopped reading there posts midway.. They just sound like sore losers!!  Both of our teams are turning out great numbers!. I'd just like to say thank you to both our teams wcg and folding... oh and our hired guns!


----------



## PaulieG (May 14, 2009)

OK guys, lets take this into a positive direction....I'm wondering how we can motivate members with 0 points today to start crunching. Ideas? I don't want to harass, just encourage.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 14, 2009)

Machine guns?

CRUNCH OR BE PWNED.............

Seriously......Maybe like a prize drawing for a NEW cruncher who crunches for like, 2 weeks straight.

Now to pull a prize from my butt....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, lets take this into a positive direction....I'm wondering how we can motivate members with 0 points today to start crunching. Ideas? I don't want to harass, just encourage.



keep it positive. negative never gets anything accomplished.


----------



## loonym (May 14, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Now to pull a prize from my butt....


Pics of that alone could attract a little attn I think.


----------



## 4x4n (May 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the reason they hate XS is because the XS admins and mods hide the truth when it surfaces.
> 
> XS deletes posts that show certain mods/admins flaws.
> 
> ...



I have been a member at XS for quite a while and while I do agree with you that people are less helpful now then they used to be, you can still get lots of information and help there, especially in the wcg section 





CyberDruid said:


> You guys need to stay off that forum. It's a waste of time and all it does is inflate their self worth. Not sure when being an asshole was a sign of maturity.



Good advice, just let them be. Focus on what we have going here.


On a side note, just got my first i7 rig together. Right now priming at 3.8, ht on, 1.24v, cooling with a lapped true and med panaflo. Temps in the low 60's 

Edit: just took as screenie.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2009)

Well in lite of everything.. I just added an Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe!  Can you see me now?... lol  We TPUers don't lay down!.. We fight back with numbers not words! 

Oh yea crunchers now equal 25!


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Everyone on the team should read this page, especially the last few posts. Wow, just wow. So much for common good....just don't let it turn into a war of words. We are better than this. Just let the crunching numbers do the talking.
> 
> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=7029&page=8



I think I will stay a few weeks longer now


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2009)

A novice said:


> I think I will stay a few weeks longer now



You da man A_novice!


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

LOL, did you see my post Paulie (not trying to stir up anything)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> awesomeness.
> 
> we love you man.
> 
> in a non-homosexual way.



I agree, in a non homosexual way as well! 



Fitseries3 said:


> the reason they hate XS is because the XS admins and mods hide the truth when it surfaces.
> 
> XS deletes posts that show certain mods/admins flaws.
> 
> ...



thast the same way I feel about XS, although I have gotten help there don't get me wrong, its just a forum thats good to browse around and gather what you need.  But staying around and trying to get help just doenst happen there.  Thats why im on my way to 6k posts in just over a year here at TPU, the most amazing forum evar!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

every time i make a thread on XS asking about something i get 1 or 2 responses with general remarks questioning that i have any knowledge at all.

if i reply to someone elses thread my comment goes unnoticed as if i never posted it at all.

now dont take me wrong though. i like XS alot. 

i have gotten my fair share of praise in just 2 threads, my supercooler build log and my acrylic tops project log. 

XS has tons of great reading material and thats as valuable to me as anything else. i DO wish they would be more helpful though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> every time i make a thread on XS asking about something i get 1 or 2 responses with general remarks questioning that i have any knowledge at all.
> 
> if i reply to someone elses thread my comment goes unnoticed as if i never posted it at all.
> 
> ...



I do notice a lot of my posts go un noticed as well.  some ok, but some have good info and they just fail to see it.  Oh well.  At least we are on the same page when it comes to XS


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

perfect example.... 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224427


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> perfect example....
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224427



4 replies, 120 views


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

that thread is pretty much dead. 

once i get into specific questions no one replies.

i've tried other forums as well. no one knows phase or cascade stuff as well as they say and the ones who do wont help because they would rather you pay them to do it.

rant = off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

man, Im really amazed.  stunned.


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

Hey Fit you're not the only one who's IP is banned over there


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

i think they all earned the honorary...

AWARD
good job redraiders! keep it up.

(dont quote me. im going to edit this post to preserve the quality of TPU)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

I think im banned too   this is just hilarious.


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

If I was really back home (originally from TX), I'd pay that guy a visit over at Lubbock just to see if he can back up what he says on his forums


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

I followed the link and read that page....gosh what children...and who'd want to be a member of a tech forum that has a c**ks***ng smilie anyway?? Real mature. A sign of low self-esteem maybe? People who always have to be right or better? Geez.

Ooooo who can crunch more?? Who gives a f***. Paulieg is right in his posts. 

Personally, I think we should leave them alone in their sandbox. TPU is just fine. 


TPU rocks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> If I was really back home (originally from TX), I'd pay that guy a visit over at Lubbock just to see if he can back up what he says on his forums




he lives in baytown tx.... outside of houston. i can give you his address if you want. im planning a visit this summer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

yeah I got caught by surprise over there, nobody said anything offensive.  But yet the owner of the forums is the first to break the rules and call me a pussy. 

 Rule #1, anything goes... (Other than personal attacks, continuous flaming, sexually explicit pics, mentioning of illegal drugs,  trolling,  and innapropiate user names.  

But he calls me a pussy, thats a personal attack right?


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> he lives in baytown tx.... outside of houston. i can give you his address if you want. im planning a visit this summer.



Great, i have families in Beaumont which is 45 mins away. I should take you up on your offer Fits but it's really not worth the effort


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rule #1, anything goes... (Other than personal attacks, continuous flaming, sexually explicit pics, mentioning of illegal drugs,  trolling,  and innapropiate user names.
> 
> But he calls me a pussy, thats a personal attack right?



He did it to me as well so don't sweat it bro. Let's keep our head in the game (errr crunching I mean).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> He did to me too so don't sweat it bro. Let's keep our head in the game (errr crunching I mean).



we are.  Im in the process of putting a little monster together.  along with my i7 and my soon to be athlon x2, together they should put some impressive numbers!  I just gotta finish what im doing to my car, may take me about another two months, decisions decisions


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

Instead of wasting your time and money looking for some Internet trash talker, spend it on a Q8200 in a matx rig and give the team a healthy boost. 


I'm sure you'd hurt their e-penis feelings that way too..afterall, they dont like the idea of TPU doing better in WCG than they are doing.


----------



## Amdguy (May 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we are.  Im in the process of putting a little monster together.  along with my i7 and my soon to be athlon x2, together they should put some impressive numbers!  I just gotta finish what im doing to my car, may take me about another two months, decisions decisions



We should delay the opteron build for a little while, 6 cores coming out soon, 12 cores same socket to come out 6 months latter, meaning initial system 12 cores, 6 months later 24 cores 

Guess who lives in baytown.... Teara


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2009)

yep. it ends here for us.

back to TPU reality world where everyone is treated with respect.... until they give us a reason not to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> We should delay the opteron build for a little while, 6 cores coming out soon, 12 cores same socket to come out 6 months latter, meaning initial system 12 cores, 6 months later 24 cores
> 
> Guess who lives in baytown.... Teara



true, but I might be putting something together before though, obviously much more inexpensive 

Damn dude, coincidence heh?  We should all go pay Teara a visit, you me and the rest of TPU.  Im sure we can hang out in the area a few days


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Who was the one that made the WCG logos for us here, I can't find the zip file, I want to use it.  Anybody have it???


----------



## onry (May 14, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing. i found the widget app but i dont know how to make it my avatar


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

onry said:


> i was wondering the same thing. i found the widget app but i dont know how to make it my avatar



yeah imma try to find it.  Somebody made avatars for us, but cant find the file


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 14, 2009)

I made it
check the Team Avatar thread


----------



## MRCL (May 14, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I made it
> check the Team Avatar thread



I used that - I hope you don't sue me now


----------



## 123bob (May 14, 2009)

*SIDE NOTE: J*ust caught up with this thread......

First thing.......*Take the High Road*, always, every time.....

I have not read the referenced thread since all of this is not worth the time....Take the high road, and you are always good.  It saves time.

Do what you do, focus on crunching to save lives and you are good to go. *:END SIDE NOTE*

The real post is that H3 or I can provide you with the custom avi you want.  It is a good team thing to do.  Let either of us know what you want.....We are trying to standardize this though.  I know it won't happen, but hey.....

Bob


----------



## CyberDruid (May 14, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I'm buy-sexual.If I can't get it for free I buy it.



Back in the 80's I was a Try-sexual. I'd try anything sexual

Hey about the hired guns: that implies being paid. Anyone here getting money or some other compensation to Crunch? If you are PLEASE share your secret 

This would be a great job...I just can't seem to find anyone willing to pay me to do it.

I admit at first I was just going to poop out some points and skeedaddle back to XS.

But I'm not so sure now. TPU's team is starting to blend. I actually find I am spending at least as much time here as anywhere else. 

Plus it's a helluva lot easier to get me some pie

ANd oddly enough the buttholes brigade has motivated me to push the team here higher.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 14, 2009)

123bob said:


> *SIDE NOTE: J*ust caught up with this thread......
> 
> First thing.......*Take the High Road*, always, every time.....
> 
> ...




How about a graphic for the sig?


----------



## 123bob (May 14, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> How about a graphic for the sig?



...And lose my cleverly worded, carefully crafted muti-color, multi-font text?????    

...OK, now you have me checking if I can stick a link in a pic.....  We have to have that element.....


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 14, 2009)

Then ask stef

@MRCL: I'll see you in court tomorrow....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

123bob said:


> *SIDE NOTE: J*ust caught up with this thread......
> 
> First thing.......*Take the High Road*, always, every time.....
> 
> ...



If you can just link me to the thread where it is or post that'll be kick ass, where is the avatar thread anyways, in the subforum?  I'll go check now.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 14, 2009)

Yep! it's in the sub forum alright


----------



## oily_17 (May 14, 2009)

123bob said:


> ...OK, now you have me checking if I can stick a link in a pic.....  We have to have that element.....



I think you can...click on my Folding@home sig


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

ok so how does it look   any suggestions?


----------



## 123bob (May 14, 2009)

Looks fine to me.  The "with Ketchup" part is a crack up...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

123bob said:


> Looks fine to me.  The "with Ketchup" part is a crack up...



, come on, I had to put that in there


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok so how does it look   any suggestions?



I think it could use an extra squirt of ketchup! 

I'll get busy on mine when I get home!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I think it could use an extra squirt of ketchup!
> 
> I'll get busy on mine when I get home!!



wooohoo come on, everybody should use it.


----------



## 4x4n (May 15, 2009)

Alright guys just got home from work and saw that my i7 rig ran prime all day at 3.9. Waste of time I know, but I don't like my wu's erroring out.  Those of you ahead of me, better get the tire track remover out.  Here it is:







I've seen others asking for pics so I thought I'd take a quick shot of my garage set-up. My i7 is on the desk, thats a P5Q-Pro with a Q6600 at 3.7 and 9800GX2 on the shelf. You can see my kill-a-watt showing 764 watts for both rigs. Thats my trusty old P160 under the desk, the i7 will go in it eventually.  You can also see my getto 38mm fan I mounted from the wall to blow across the 9800GX2. Works pretty decent, my folding temps with it are around 80c. They were over 90c with out it.

Also check out my cheap ass speakers for listening to music while I'm out in the garage.


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Alright guys just got home from work and saw that my i7 rig ran prime all day at 3.9. Waste of time I know, but I don't like my wu's erroring out.  Those of you ahead of me, better get the tire track remover out.  Here it is:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090514/i7wcg.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks very similar to my garage setup, except that my i7 sits on a Highspeed tech station.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

I need to move all my stuff to the garage also (cause it's cooler in there). Nice setup there 4X4N.


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

So guys, I need your thoughts and opinions. For my secondary crunching rig, should I replace the Q6600 with a QX9650 in my DFI x48 board, or should I sell the Q6600 and DFI board and get another i7 and MB?


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> So guys, I need your thoughts and opinions. For my secondary crunching rig, should I replace the Q6600 with a QX9650 in my DFI x48 board, or should I sell the Q6600 and DFI board and get another i7 and MB?



There won't be as much of a difference with a q6600 versus QX9650 unless they are both at stock but the i7 with new mobo would be a nice addition to the crunching force.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2009)

i7 is 8 cores. More cores is better for production anyway you slice it. Oops. I mean 8 Work Units at once.


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> i7 is 8 cores. More cores is better for production anyway you slice it.



8 threads 4 cores. Still it can have more of the project thingies running simultaneously.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

looking good with that setup 4x4


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2009)

My slip. Basically slower though. I mean maybe I am not looking at it right but I average about 5:50 hours per HCC unit at 2.8ghz and at 3ghz on my Xeon s775 It only takes me like 3:39.

At 4ghz my s771 Xeons take about 3 hours even. Same story with the QX9650 at 4ghz. So it's sort of odd. How fast does a 4ghz 920 turn an HCC WU?


----------



## 4x4n (May 15, 2009)

Looks like with mine at 3.9, just under 4 hours. I know more once it runs a while.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2009)

Not sure how clock speed for an i7 relates to clock speed on a 45 or 65nm s775 or s771 chip. One thing I do know is I have great love for my Dual Harpertown Rig  It's been churning out units like a dog in a dumpster...


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2009)

Got my 940 back from Fit today, toying with the DFI.  Here are some interesting pics.  And the cpu has been crunching for longer than the time displayed in RealTemp, 10+ minutes extra.  Temps are a bit higher than using 1.425v when I was doing 175x23.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2009)

Dammit I feel like teh n00b. I still don't know what to twiddle in BIOS on an i7 rig


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2009)

I was just playing around.  Though I am glad I did upgrade all the fans in my loop to 3k Ultra Kaze's (6 of them no less), load temps dropped about 20c per core.  4 Yate Loon Meds, a High, and the fan that came with my HSPC Techstation were no match for the heat this chip kicked out, though my 920 D0 that I hope to get tomorrow should run cooler than this chip.  I'm just glad to have a higher OC on this chip for now, maybe help get my BOINC production up some.


----------



## 4x4n (May 15, 2009)

Looking good dark. :up: (really need to get this smiley!) I want to keep heat manageable, especially since I'm on air. That's why I stopped at 3.9. A lot of extra voltage for those last 200mhz.


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2009)

Yea, Fit had a nice fan controller he gave me so I can turn the Kaze's down a bit at night.  One thing I learned from having all those other fans is going for silent might work against you.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Got my 940 back from Fit today, toying with the DFI.  Here are some interesting pics.  And the cpu has been crunching for longer than the time displayed in RealTemp, 10+ minutes extra.  Temps are a bit higher than using 1.425v when I was doing 175x23.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090514/Capture002315.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090514/Capture003576.jpg



Very nice dark2099! 

Tomorrow I'll have 30+ crunchers crunching to help keep up with you i7 and am3 owners!   My little atom 230's are turning out every other day..lol I love the little 4 watt bastards!..lol well I only have 2.. then 2 other celeron-L 220 @ 1.2ghz.. the atoms are alot snapper.. plus they have HT. the 220's are just single core.. Crunch on!


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to welcome "the haunted" to the WCG team!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'd like to welcome "the haunted" to the WCG team!!!



woohoo


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

Welcome, The haunted!  :up: (hint hint)


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

Well, it's looking more and more like I'll have 2 i7 920 rigs crunching next week....


----------



## Duxx (May 15, 2009)

Well thanks to Kenkickr, I finally got my mom's laptop up and running.  That means 2 comps - 24/7! and then my laptop while I sleep .  Should have my mobo for main back next week.. if ASUS hurrys up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, it's looking more and more like I'll have 2 i7 920 rigs crunching next week....



awesome, I heard you got rid of a Q6600   If i'm correct the new owner will have it crunching 24/7.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2009)

Wow, just finished adding cruncher # 30!.. 

Crunchers

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz (Lapped)
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbreed 2000+ 
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+ 
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz


Folders

GTX285
9600gt
HD3850
HD4670


----------



## Duxx (May 15, 2009)

Awesome!  Now just convert them all to i7's... and we will be golden!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, just finished adding cruncher # 30!..
> 
> Crunchers
> 
> ...



You know Mindweaver, you might becoming what's called (to some odd folks) "A hired gun"


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> To some, you might becoming what's called (to some odd folks) "A hired gun"




Nooooooooo, We do not speak of their name on here


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nooooooooo, We do not speak of their name on here



Name? Did I say any name?


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, just finished adding cruncher # 30!..
> 
> Crunchers
> 
> ...



Do you live in a warehouse? I've currently only got 3 rigs up as one went down and I'm now replacing it. I guess I'd better get it done fast before you add another rig.


----------



## mike047 (May 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, just finished adding cruncher # 30!..
> 
> Crunchers
> 
> ...



This is how I started, it is a disease

I quit at 48 boxes and started attending self help meetings

I only run 14 now, I have gotten better


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Awesome!  Now just convert them all to i7's... and we will be golden!



One at a time..lol


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You know Mindweaver, you might becoming what's called (to some odd folks) "A hired gun"



You said hired gun!...lol I'm only trying to help make us the best!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> You said hired gun!...lol I'm only trying to help make us the best!



Well you're doing a fine Job!!!  

I can only wish that I had access to power like that.

We are all clear that there are no hired guns here. I was only joking. Just in case anyone was looking. Let them look....then in 2 days...after we pass them...let's shower them with love.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Do you live in a warehouse? I've currently only got 3 rigs up as one went down and I'm now replacing it. I guess I'd better get it done fast before you add another rig.



If I did I really wouldn't be able to afford lights..lol Your safe.. I probably will only add one more over the weekend.. I have an E7200 some where I think... maybe another E2180..


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Let them look....then in 2 days...after we pass them...let's shower them with love.




That we will mos def


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2009)

mike047 said:


> This is how I started, it is a disease
> 
> I quit at 48 boxes and started attending self help meetings
> 
> I only run 14 now, I have gotten better



Mike047 you are very right! 

I started this quest after finding out my step mother was diagnosted with lung cancer.. (My real mother passed away in 2000.) When I was told about this, I was just 2 weeks out from an ACL replacement in my knee. Still on crutches, I went into my computer room, and started my journey... 

I'm just glad I ended up in the right place, with the right people!


----------



## mike047 (May 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Mike047 you are very right!
> 
> I started this quest after finding out my step mother was diagnosted with lung cancer.. (My real mother passed away in 2000.) When I was told about this, I was just 2 weeks out from an ACL replacement in my knee. Still on crutches, I went into my computer room, and started my journey...
> 
> I'm just glad I ended up in the right place, with the right people!




*BE STRONG and CRUNCH*


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> My real mother passed away in 2000.




WOW I share your exact sentiments as I also lost my Mother to cancer back in 2000 and it will be 9 years tomorrow


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Mike047 you are very right!
> 
> I started this quest after finding out my step mother was diagnosted with lung cancer.. (My real mother passed away in 2000.) When I was told about this, I was just 2 weeks out from an ACL replacement in my knee. Still on crutches, I went into my computer room, and started my journey...
> 
> I'm just glad I ended up in the right place, with the right people!




With the right people.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2009)

About 3 years from now when I get my Custom User Title I want to put "Hired Gun" on it. That would be cool. 


Yeah Cool.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

lol CD.... i got 5k posts in 364 days and im going to round off my 10k after another 8months or so.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> I got 5k posts in 364 days



So would that qualify you as post-whore Fit?


I keed, I keed


----------



## loonym (May 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lol CD.... i got 5k posts in 364 days and im going to round off my 10k after another 8months or so.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

nah...

read my posts....

quality stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You know Mindweaver, you might becoming what's called (to some odd folks) "A hired gun"







Fitseries3 said:


> nah...
> 
> read my posts....
> 
> quality stuff.




i hit about 5k in just over a year.  no ham, I mean spam! 


and I remember never seen myself witha  customs title, but here I am.  a badass customs title


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2009)

Skinnee is pushing


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/6894/teampietoday.png[/URL]
> 
> Skinnee is pushing



I could be getting some of the left overs of that pie, but man my rig has been on and off for the past four days or so.  New overclock, testing stability, then the reservoir change yeserday, ran out of zip ties, had to go buy.  That delayed me alot.  Man, but im back up and crunching.  should push some good numbers by the end of the day today for a single i7


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> About 3 years from now when I get my Custom User Title I want to put "Hired Gun" on it. That would be cool. [url]http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1377/beavisandbutthead.gif[/URL]
> Yeah Cool.




"Hehehe...I need TP for my bunghole!! I'm the great cornholio!!! Hehehe!"

"Are you threatening me? hehehe..."


----------



## CyberDruid (May 16, 2009)

Are you threatening me? Hehehe


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

skinnee joined tpu?

wtf?

im surprised.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 16, 2009)

I always like that pie hound.


----------



## loonym (May 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> skinnee joined tpu?
> 
> wtf?
> 
> im surprised.


GD mercs :shadedshu


----------



## CyberDruid (May 16, 2009)

Have quad. Will Travel.


----------



## loonym (May 16, 2009)

Oh man, I loved that show.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 16, 2009)

Back when a man could make a living as a hired gun without so many _comments_


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Back when a man could make a living as a hired gun without so many _comments_



5+ = Hired gun!!


----------



## StormHammy (May 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Mike047 you are very right!
> 
> I started this quest after finding out my step mother was diagnosted with lung cancer.. (My real mother passed away in 2000.) When I was told about this, I was just 2 weeks out from an ACL replacement in my knee. Still on crutches, I went into my computer room, and started my journey...
> 
> I'm just glad I ended up in the right place, with the right people!



mind you are awesome!! >.< from crutches to crunching. =( don't have access to that much computing power but will crunch with my rig too (its a shared comp so i cant add much crunchy power T.T)~!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 16, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 5+ = Hired gun!!



Do you have a Guass? I need one Aliens are killing me


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

well, how do you guys like my possible new avatar?  A very generous member did it for me


----------



## mrhuggles (May 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## Amdguy (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, how do you guys like my possible new avatar?  A very generous member did it for me
> 
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/2571/cpavatarv.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

i'll let the person who did the avvy come in and give you guys the thanks.  I just posted it up for viewing pleasure 

BTW, Marcos that was hilarious bro, gotta love the Borat!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Marcos, what rigs you got crunching at the moment?  You've been putting up some decent #'s man


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, how do you guys like my possible new avatar?  A very generous member did it for me
> 
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/2571/cpavatarv.jpg





Ha! With a bun now    You're certainly moving up!!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 16, 2009)

BOINC on a bun. 



Chcken Patty with ketchup _and_ BOINC on a bun?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2009)

StormHammy said:


> mind you are awesome!! >.< from crutches to crunching. =( don't have access to that much computing power but will crunch with my rig too (its a shared comp so i cant add much crunchy power T.T)~!!



Thanks StormHammy! 

It's great to have teammates like you! Remember, its not how much you crunch, as long as you crunch! One person can't get us there... (but RAMMIE is close.. ) But really.. A team with strong members, and people willing to help out can do it! and I believe our team possesses the strength and passion to accomplish our goals!


----------



## Amdguy (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Marcos, what rigs you got crunching at the moment?  You've been putting up some decent #'s man




I've been a little absent minded about crunching. Sometimes i disable the app to accomplish a certain task (like my 70+ song mix), and I've forgotten to put it back to crunch. Yesterday i was giving someone a demo on how multicores work and disabled the phenom only to realize it this morning... 

Here are the machines thus far

e6300 @ 3.0 Ghz
Athlon X2 Toledo 4400 @ stock speed...
And the phenom II @ 3.2 (for now, can't wait to put the Zalman on it) 

You should come over the house tomorrow, Ima test the pentium d and oc it, ima also see how far that e6300 wants to go.... it's all in good fun  im trying to figure out what home depot cooling solution will work the best.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks StormHammy!
> 
> It's great to have teammates like you! Remember, its not how much you crunch, as long as you crunch! One person can't get us there... (but RAMMIE is close.. ) But really.. A team with strong members, and people willing to help out can do it! and I believe our team possesses the strength and passion to accomplish our goals!



I believe so too...we're really chuggin' along quite well!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I believe so too...we're really chuggin' along quite well!!



We Rock! and ! .. hehe


----------



## Amdguy (May 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> We Rock! and ! .. hehe



Now everyone with dual cores update to quads


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

seems like we are all in the fookin TPU monster truck running over other teams right and left.

awesomeness!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ha! With a bun now    You're certainly moving up!!







CyberDruid said:


> BOINC on a bun. [url]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/6231/270907183da0062e9d7.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Chcken Patty with ketchup _and_ BOINC on a bun? [url]http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/7246/pyzamhitit.jpg[/URL]






dood!!!  that was effin' hilarious, you and your pictures dude 



Amdguy said:


> I've been a little absent minded about crunching. Sometimes i disable the app to accomplish a certain task (like my 70+ song mix), and I've forgotten to put it back to crunch. Yesterday i was giving someone a demo on how multicores work and disabled the phenom only to realize it this morning...
> 
> Here are the machines thus far
> 
> ...



sure, ill pass by, should be fun overclocking, switching up the rigs and stuff.  See if you can give me your moms rig already, i need another computer here crunching, the i7 is lonely!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

maybe we should lend them our hired guns???


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

lets send them MASSIVE a box of _____________.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lets send them MASSIVE a box of _____________.



a massive box of?  What??


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> (insert something offensive)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/unclesam.jpg


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

sorry if anyone gets offended but i have seen way worse things posted.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2009)

Ok, Buck is just now starting to crunch. I had issue on my e8400 rig w/dual GTX 260's crashing with WCG. Working out the bugs now and should have all rigs switched over after they finish current F@H WU's. Sorry for the late start guy's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, Buck is just now starting to crunch. I had issue on my e8400 rig w/dual GTX 260's crashing with WCG. Working out the bugs now and should have all rigs switched over after they finish current F@H WU's. Sorry for the late start guy's.



better late than never, welcome aboard


----------



## 123bob (May 17, 2009)

Go get 'em Buck!!  

Bob


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2009)

Once again, Mmaakk is correct. I have WCG and F@H playing rather nicely together
.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 17, 2009)

If i get another GPU to make-up for the PPD loss for 2 CPUs i will crunch and fold on all my rigs right now i am folding on 2/3 and crunching on 1

hope i don't get flamed for that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe we should lend them our hired guns???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/Capture210.jpg


we're going to fly by them overnight!!! Poetic Justice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> OMG....we're going to fly by them overnight!!! Poetic Justice!



we already have, they dont even show up in the list anymore


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2009)

Just started it.  Hopefully I can help out enough.

Question:  Monitoring my CPU usage and at first it was leveling between 92-100% but for the last 20min I see it jumps from 60 to 100 repetitively.  Also, I'm connected to my friends router wirelessly.  Is that going to affect anything besides the obvious?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Just started it.  Hopefully I can help out enough.
> 
> Question:  Monitoring my CPU usage and at first it was leveling between 92-100% but for the last 20min I see it jumps from 60 to 100 repetitively.  Also, I'm connected to my friends router wirelessly.  Is that going to affect anything besides the obvious?



Every little thing helps. I'm even running it on my old AMD Athlon 800Mhz ....it takes a day per result  but it's something!!


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2009)

I figured since I don't run my AC unit then I should have no issues keeping my system on and not worrying about paying a ridiculous electricity bill.  Plus this is for a really good cause


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Just started it.  Hopefully I can help out enough.
> 
> Question:  Monitoring my CPU usage and at first it was leveling between 92-100% but for the last 20min I see it jumps from 60 to 100 repetitively.  Also, I'm connected to my friends router wirelessly.  Is that going to affect anything besides the obvious?



Check in your Preferences and make sure you are set to 100% of processors and processor time.


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2009)

Thanks buddy  Got it changed and letting her run for the day.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Thanks buddy  Got it changed and letting her run for the day.



I think, depending on where you download the client from, the default setting vary from 100% to 60%.


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2009)

Whatever the default link is from Fit's instructions.  Oh well, my 2nd child is working now(hope the law doesn't come after me..child labor is illegal )


----------



## onry (May 17, 2009)

good to see ya on the team bro


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's been long overdue:shadedshu


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

Okay...guess what folks...we moved up 6 spots from 176 to 170 overnight!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I think, depending on where you download the client from, the default setting vary from 100% to 60%.



mike047 I've been using the same client on all 30 of my crunchers.. and after about the tenth one I noticed that I didn't have to change my settings to 100% CPU Time. I still check it to make sure. Good stuff!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2009)

Is it can be pwn them tiem now plees?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

welcome kenkickr


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

is my rig putting out the #'s it should be putting out?  I think they are a bit low


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is my rig putting out the #'s it should be putting out?  I think they are a bit low
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/Capture215.jpg



You probably have work pending, It might be awhile before you points per day stabilizes and reaches it's peak.

Have you checked for invalid or work units with errors?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> You probably have work pending, It might be awhile before you points per day stabilizes and reaches it's peak.
> 
> Have you checked for invalid or work units with errors?



don't think I have any errors


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> don't think I have any errors
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/Capture216.jpg



Go to "my Grid" and look under result status[on the left side] it will tell you your result status in several categories.  Specifically "invalid".


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Go to "my Grid" and look under result status[on the left side] it will tell you your result status in several categories.  Specifically "invalid".



Here?


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/Capture217.jpg



That's it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> That's it.



everything looks fine   I'll give it a bit, I was putting out better numbers before, but I had my rig on and off for a few days.  Now im back 24/7.  Lets wait and see 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> everything looks fine   I'll give it a bit, I was putting out better numbers before, but I had my rig on and off for a few days.  Now im back 24/7.  Lets wait and see
> 
> Thanks for the help.



It will take awhile to catch up....how many pending do you have??


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> It will take awhile to catch up....how many pending do you have??



how do I check that?  Right now I have one ready to report, the rest are running and ready to start.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how do I check that?  Right now I have one ready to report, the rest are running and ready to start.



There is a drop down menu at the top right "result status"[default is "all"], choose pending and it will give you a list.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> There is a drop down menu at the top right "result status"[default is "all"], choose pending and it will give you a list.



here you go.  Man thanks a lot for the help, I know simple things like this have been discussed, but its soooo hard to read everything in everythread.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go.  Man thanks a lot for the help, I know simple things like this have been discussed, but its soooo hard to read everything in everythread.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/Capture218.jpg



You're doing good, it will just take awhile to catch up


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> You're doing good, it will just take awhile to catch up



then crunch on!!!


----------



## Spade (May 17, 2009)

Joined


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2009)

Welcome to Team TPU


----------



## mmaakk (May 18, 2009)

Fit, be warned!

You my next victim... hahaha

Passing the boss always tastes better


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2009)

Give his butt a kick when you go by...maybe it'll jog a few more WU loose


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)

until i get notice on my electricity bill rate hike i gotta keep the i7 off. im sorry guys. i know i started this but i cannot afford $180 bill every month just cause the city wants to hike up our kw/h price 40%. i have a new kid on the way and need to save every $.

however, 

my apt complex is about switch to all bills paid so that will change everything


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2009)

Look out. We'll all plug into Fits place with really long extension cords. They are hiking our electric again too. Greedy bastards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Look out. We'll all plug into Fits place with really long extension cords. They are hiking our electric again too. Greedy bastards.



hell yeah, you got any spare cords, hook me up!!


Yeah elec. bills are getting ridiculous, $230 for me last month


----------



## Spade (May 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Welcome to Team TPU


Thanks for the welcome and thank you Fit for the great tutorial


----------



## King Wookie (May 18, 2009)

Just joined up!

Crunching as we speak.


----------



## A novice (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the team
Spade and King Wookie


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hell yeah, you got any spare cords, hook me up!!
> 
> 
> Yeah elec. bills are getting ridiculous, $230 for me last month



All included in my rent!!  Bring on the AC!!!


----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2009)

I've been running this non-stop since yesterday but I'm gonna have to shut the system down while I'm gone...sorry guys


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> All included in my rent!!  Bring on the AC!!!



Right there is a good argument for renting.


----------



## Spade (May 18, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Just joined up!
> 
> Crunching as we speak.


Welcome King Wookie



A novice said:


> Welcome to the team
> Spade and King Wookie


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## King Wookie (May 18, 2009)

Welcome right back at ya Spade.


----------



## Spade (May 18, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Welcome right back at ya Spade.


lol.. Thanks


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 18, 2009)

115 | TeAm AnandTech | 10,290,768 39,073 | 128,258 | 31.40 
Seems like we're up onto them also
KEEP ON CRUNCHING!!!
Good work guys


----------



## Duxx (May 18, 2009)

4 new members, I'm liking what I see!

burtram joins as new
kenkickr joins as new
Sp@de joins as new
ahkiet joins as new

Welcome and thanks guys!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2009)

Yes welcome to the team. Be sure to drop by for Coffee in the morning and if you need some gear to keep Crunching we have a zone for that too


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2009)

Just added another cruncher! I'm @ 31 crunchers total!. 

Crunchers (New machine is in bold text)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
*Intel Celeron 330 Prescott*
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbreed 2000+ 
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+ 
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz

Folders

GTX 285
9600 gt <--back folding
HD3850 down... Working on a trade for 8800 gs
HD4670 down... heat


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Just added another cruncher! I'm @ 31 crunchers total!.
> 
> Crunchers (New machine is in bold text)
> 
> ...



You are a madman....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> 115 | TeAm AnandTech | 10,290,768 39,073 | 128,258 | 31.40
> Seems like we're up onto them also
> KEEP ON CRUNCHING!!!
> Good work guys



Thanks, we'll be there in no time.  We are crunching very consistently!! 



Mindweaver said:


> Just added another cruncher! I'm @ 31 crunchers total!.
> 
> Crunchers (New machine is in bold text)
> 
> ...




insane! 


are all these rigs at your house, how do you power all of them


----------



## King Wookie (May 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Yes welcome to the team. Be sure to drop by for Coffee in the morning and if you need some gear to keep Crunching we have a zone for that too



I'd love to, but the shipping would kill me.

I'll get the 2nd machine running tomorrow, and hopefully find some bits to fire up a third.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 18, 2009)

OK, got all rigs running WCG and just looking for a little slice of pie. Here is my breakdown:

Intel E8400 @ 3.6ghz
AMD X2 7750 @ 3.2ghz
AMD Phenom X3 8650 @ 2.8ghz
AMD X2 4850e @ 2.6ghz
AMD X2 BE2400 @ 2.6ghz
AMD X2 4850e @2.6ghz


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2009)

That should get you some pie Buck


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That should get you some pie Buck



I agree, some AMD pie too!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2009)

I'm not saying nothing about how AMD pie tastes different...nope. Not going to bring that up atall...


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I'm not saying nothing about how AMD pie tastes different...nope. Not going to bring that up atall...



Well, CD..we all know all pie tastes a little different, at least that's my experience. 

On another note. This crap is killing me, waiting on my i7s and this Q6600 rig is NOT playing nice with WCG. Thankfully, one i7 comes tomorrow, but the other one won't be here until Friday.


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, got all rigs running WCG and just looking for a little slice of pie. Here is my breakdown:
> 
> Intel E8400 @ 3.6ghz
> AMD X2 7750 @ 3.2ghz
> ...



Either I'm blind or someone hates quad


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Either I'm blind or someone hates quad



Nice! When I built my 4 Quad GPU folding rigs, all I needed was a basic CPU to run them(paid less than 40.00/ea for the X2's). I never envisioned that I would be crunching. I am looking to make some upgrades in the future


----------



## bogmali (May 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice! When I built my 4 Quad GPU folding rigs, all I needed was a basic CPU to run them(paid less than 40.00/ea for the X2's).



So true



BUCK NASTY said:


> I never envisioned that I would be crunching. I am looking to make some upgrades in the future



 Just say the word and I will be on a lookout


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, CD..we all know all pie tastes a little different, at least that's my experience.
> 
> On another note. This crap is killing me, waiting on my i7s and this Q6600 rig is NOT playing nice with WCG. Thankfully, one i7 comes tomorrow, but the other one won't be here until Friday.



You are getting another 2 i7's?!?!?!


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> You are getting another 2 i7's?!?!?!



Replacing my old one, and adding a second. 
Finally, the Q6600 rig is up and running. Just had to reset projects.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Replacing my old one, and adding a second.
> Finally, the Q6600 rig is up and running. Just had to reset projects.



great news to see you are back up


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, got all rigs running WCG and just looking for a little slice of pie. Here is my breakdown:
> 
> Intel E8400 @ 3.6ghz
> AMD X2 7750 @ 3.2ghz
> ...



Very nice Buck!


----------



## ahkiet (May 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> 4 new members, I'm liking what I see!
> 
> burtram joins as new
> kenkickr joins as new
> ...



glad can be of little help to the community.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Replacing my *old one*, and adding a second.
> Finally, the Q6600 rig is up and running. Just had to reset projects.



Old one... Yea, I would just give that to a needy TPU cruncher...


----------



## CyberDruid (May 19, 2009)

That lemon pie is mine...


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That lemon pie is mine...[url]http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9227/teampieoverall.png[/URL]



Lemon meringue pie is where its at, good choice.


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2009)

okay boys my I7 920 is crunching at 4.0ghz , unlike folding home this programs doesn't use your gpu correct? It uses your cpu. Humor me I'm new to this.


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> okay boys my I7 920 is crunching at 4.0ghz , unlike folding home this programs doesn't use your gpu correct? It uses your cpu. Humor me I'm new to this.



Yuppp.  Welcome to the team!


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Yuppp.  Welcome to the team!



My old friend Paul has been after me for a while to join and since my 285gtx is en route and I cannot fold so I will help here.


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

3 more members to welcome to the group!

Bundyrumandcoke joins as new
cliffinsperry joins as new
Steevo1 joins as new


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2009)

it appears two crunching icons are open is that how it should be? one crunching cancer and one the flu


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> it appears two crunching icons are open is that how it should be? one crunching cancer and one the flu



I only have two projects running at once.  I don't know if you can add more, but my P4 and laptops can't take anything else.  They are already maxed.  Somebody with more experience should chime in.


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> okay boys my I7 920 is crunching at 4.0ghz , unlike folding home this programs doesn't use your gpu correct? It uses your cpu. Humor me I'm new to this.



Welcome Tom. 

With an i7 with hyperthreading on, you should get 8 WU at a time...I think, unless you selected fewer projects. Keep an eye on temps. WCG gets these chips hot!


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Welcome Tom.



anything to help Paulie boy.


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I only have two projects running at once.  I don't know if you can add more, but my P4 and laptops can't take anything else.  They are already maxed.  Somebody with more experience should chime in.



well I was wrong it appears 8 applications are open on two different launches of bonic =16 projects at once wow!!!


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> well I was wrong it appears 8 applications are open on two different launches of bonic =16 projects at once wow!!!



Yup, as I revised above.


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Welcome Tom.
> 
> With an i7 with hyperthreading on, you should get 8 WU at a time...I think, unless you selected fewer projects. Keep an eye on temps. WCG gets these chips hot!



mines not breaking 68c on any cores and I upped my voltage a bit to make sure I'm stable for 24/7 use and should two icons with 8 application each be open


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

Is it possibly for me to run more than 2 projects at once?  on a P4... How would I go about do it.


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Is it possibly for me to run more than 2 projects at once?  on a P4... How would I go about do it.



just click the program twice or so it appears.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 19, 2009)

WCG BOINC assigns one project to a core. I don't know of a way to run more than one per core.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

finally my daily #'s are increasing.  single i7 here


----------



## Amdguy (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> finally my daily #'s are increasing.  single i7 here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/Capture220.jpg



Some of my machines have been down over the last couple of days, it should all be in working order in the next couple of days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Some of my machines have been down over the last couple of days, it should all be in working order in the next couple of days.



yeah man, saw you dropped a spot or two.  my results are kicking ass now that everything is stabilizing.  Had my rig on and off a few days ago.


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

Wow, recruiting is going great! So many new members. We will break into the top 100 in no time. Just another reason why TPU is the best forum on the planet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Wow, recruiting is going great! So many new members. We will break into the top 100 in no time. Just another reason why TPU is the best forum on the planet.



i'm amazed with the amount of new members we've had yesterday and today


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

Our family is growing!!


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Our family is growing!!



You have your own family!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 19, 2009)

trt740 said:


> well I was wrong it appears 8 applications are open on two different launches of bonic =16 projects at once wow!!!



That only means that you have two control panels open...not 16 cores of work.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> You have your own family!



 I do have a small village...lol  ... but that mean RAMMIE, and skinnie each have a State!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 19, 2009)

I did have a Baronette for a while  At one point I had about 127 Ghz of Crunching Power. But things change. I'm happy to turn over about twenty projects every 4 hours...I can sustain this for the forseeable future. Occasionally I can add 4-8 more trained rats to the wheel...but inevitably these guys get put back in their boxes...they are pampered pet rats...not drugged up lab rats like I keep out in the shop


----------



## Spade (May 19, 2009)

Why does WCG-BOINC Manager say that no work available to process???


----------



## DonInKansas (May 19, 2009)

Cancer has been cured!  No more work!


----------



## A novice (May 19, 2009)

Spade said:


> Why does WCG-BOINC Manager say that no work available to process???
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/Untitled.jpg


Make sure your date is set correctly on that computer


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

Spade said:


> Why does WCG-BOINC Manager say that no work available to process???
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/Untitled.jpg



LOL. I had the exact same issue for a couple of days, after I had to clear cmos. As A novice said, you have to set the date/time correct, and you may also have to reset/update projects in Boinc manager.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

Hey Guys... It's been a long day... lol but during that time, I found time to add another cruncher!  

Crunchers (New machine is in bold text)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
*Intel Pentium D 930 Presler*
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbreed 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz

Folders

GTX 285
9600 gt <--back folding
HD3850 down... Working on a trade for 8800 gs
HD4670 down... heat


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

32 now? That's awesome man some more pie for you!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

yepper 32 now. 

edit: Wow, just counted the threads.. I've got 51 threads returning WU's!


----------



## Spade (May 19, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Cancer has been cured!  No more work!


lol.. ya i hope its cured


A novice said:


> Make sure your date is set correctly on that computer


The date and time are set correctly so thats not the problem


Paulieg said:


> LOL. I had the exact same issue for a couple of days, after I had to clear cmos. As A novice said, you have to set the date/time correct, and you may also have to reset/update projects in Boinc manager.


Tried updating the project but i get the following in messages:





Any ideas??


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

Spade said:


> lol.. ya i hope its cured
> 
> The date and time are set correctly so thats not the problem
> 
> ...



Ask RAMMIE to give you some of his WU's.. j/k How did you install it? Regular install or as a service?


----------



## Spade (May 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Ask RAMMIE to give you some of his WU's.. j/k How did you install it? Regular install or as a service?


Regular install...
I've been crunching for 2 days without problems then suddenly it keeps telling me no work available to process


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

Try going to the command line, and type "net time" (with out the " "). This will tell you where your time is being updated from. 

Also, you can create a .bat file. Type the text in the code box into the .bat file. You'll need to replace the "Name" text with the Name that's in your time zone. 
example 
	
	



```
net set \\nist1.uccaribe.edu /set /yes
:end
```


```
net set \\"Name" /set /yes
:end
```



Name  	IP Address  	Location  	Status
nist1.uccaribe.edu 	200.50.25.62 	Bayamon, Puerto Rico 	Ok
nist1-ny.WiTime.net 	64.90.182.55 	New York City, NY 	Recommended for new users, new domain=ustiming.org, new ip=208.184.49.9
time-a.nist.gov 	129.6.15.28 	NIST, Gaithersburg, Maryland 	Ok
time-b.nist.gov 	129.6.15.29 	NIST, Gaithersburg, Maryland 	Ok
nist1-dc.WiTime.net 	206.246.118.250 	Alexandria, Virginia 	Recommended for new users, new domain=ustiming.org, new ip=206.246.118.250
nist1.aol-va.symmetricom.com 	64.236.96.53 	Reston, Virginia 	Recommended for new users
nist1.columbiacountyga.gov 	68.216.79.113 	Columbia County, Georgia 	Recommended for new users
nist.expertsmi.com 	99.150.184.201 	Monroe, Michigan 	Recommended for new users
nist.netservicesgroup.com 	64.113.32.5 	Southfield, Michigan 	Recommended for new users
time-a.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov 	132.163.4.101 	NIST, Boulder, Colorado 	Ok
time-b.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov 	132.163.4.102 	NIST, Boulder, Colorado 	Very busy
time-c.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov 	132.163.4.103 	NIST, Boulder, Colorado 	Ok
time.nist.gov 	192.43.244.18 	NCAR, Boulder, Colorado 	Ok
utcnist.colorado.edu 	128.138.140.44 	University of Colorado, Boulder 	ok
utcnist2.colorado.edu 	128.138.188.172 	University of Colorado, Boulder 	Recommended for new users
ntp-nist.ldsbc.edu 	198.60.73.8 	LDSBC, Salt Lake City, Utah 	Recommended for new users
time-nw.nist.gov 	131.107.13.100 	Microsoft, Redmond, Washington 	ok
nist1.aol-ca.symmetricom.com 	207.200.81.113 	Mountain View, California 	Recommended for new users
nist1.symmetricom.com 	69.25.96.13 	San Jose, California 	Recommended for new users
nist1-sj.WiTime.net 	64.125.78.85 	San Jose, California 	Recommended for new users, new domain=ustiming.org, new ip=64.125.78.85
nist1-la.WiTime.net 	64.147.116.229 	Los Angeles, California 	Recommended for new users, new domain= ustiming.org


----------



## Spade (May 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Try going to the command line, and type "net time" (with out the " "). This will tell you where your time is being updated from.


When i type this in CMD, it says "Could not locate a time-server."
Should i just try to reinstall and see if that works?
Thanks for your help and patience


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

You have tried repairing the install right? 

To setup a net time server just type "net set \\"Name" /set /yes" into the command line. Remember to replace the "Name" text with your Name location from the table.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 19, 2009)

Spade said:


> lol.. ya i hope its cured
> 
> The date and time are set correctly so thats not the problem
> 
> ...



The last line in your screenshot is the giveaway.
Your machine is probably producing a lot of errors.Let it be for a day or so and see if they send more.

Go to My Grid/Results status and in the drop down menu select Error then click the filter button.Then you can see how many WUs are erroring out.


----------



## Spade (May 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> You have tried repairing the install right?
> 
> To setup a net time server just type "net set \\"Name" /set /yes" into the command line. Remember to replace the "Name" text with your Name location from the table.


Reinstalled and repaired but still same problem.
What's the net time server for?


RAMMIE said:


> The last line in your screenshot is the giveaway.
> Your machine is probably producing a lot of errors.Let it be for a day or so and see if they send more.
> 
> Go to My Grid/Results status and in the drop down menu select Error then click the filter button.Then you can see how many WUs are erroring out.


I got 8 pages of errors
btw.. i think right before this started to happen, i got a pop up from COMODO Firewall asking to chose whether to allow the application, etc. and i chose treat as isolated application.. Any possibility this has anything to do with the problem and is there anyway to change that because i can't seem to find that entry in the firewall's application rules?
What are WUs?
Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

well after some time looks like I have a small slice of PIE   Single i7, im impressed with the #'s its putting out.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well after some time looks like I have a small slice of PIE   Single i7, im impressed with the $'s its putting out.  What do you guys think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/Capture221736.jpg



Nice Chicken! looking good!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

@Spade

It's not necessary to have your net time configured... but you would be surprised at how many people have there time set correctly but in the wrong time zone... I have gotten this error before, but I was able to fix it with reinstall/repair... 

A_Novice said he had success with correcting the time.. I was just trying to help you fix your time..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 19, 2009)

Spade said:


> I got 8 pages of errors
> btw.. i think right before this started to happen, i got a pop up from COMODO Firewall asking to chose whether to allow the application, etc. and i chose treat as isolated application.. Any possibility this has anything to do with the problem and is there anyway to change that because i can't seem to find that entry in the firewall's application rules?
> What are WUs?
> Thanks for all the help guys



Not sure if your firewall has anything to do with it, but if you got 8 pages of errors then there is a strong possibility that your overclock is unstable if you are indeed overclocking.

What are your system specs?? Fill them out in the user control panel (User CP).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

A novice said:


> Make sure your date is set correctly on that computer





Mindweaver said:


> @Spade
> 
> It's not necessary to have your net time configured... but you would be surprised at how many people have there time set correctly but in the wrong time zone... I have gotten this error before, but I was able to fix it with reinstall/repair...
> 
> A_Novice said he had success with correcting the time.. I was just trying to help you fix your time..



correcting my time also did the trick. It was set wrong in the BIOS.  so obviously in windows too!


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well after some time looks like I have a small slice of PIE   Single i7, im impressed with the #'s its putting out.  What do you guys think



One i7 for some pie?!  Where are all the i7's at on these forums... need them all to crunch when you guys sleep!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

Spade said:


> I got 8 pages of errors
> btw.. i think right before this started to happen, i got a pop up from COMODO Firewall asking to chose whether to allow the application, etc. and i chose treat as isolated application.. Any possibility this has anything to do with the problem and is there anyway to change that because i can't seem to find that entry in the firewall's application rules?
> What are WUs?
> Thanks for all the help guys



Have you returned any WU's? or do all of them have errors? If all of them have errors, and no WU's have been sent. It could be COMODO Firewall. Check your settings and make sure your set to learn. After it's set uninstall WCG, and reinstall to let Comodo learn your habits.. During install Comodo will ask you to block or safe... You can always turn off COMODO too ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> One i7 for some pie?!  Where are all the i7's at on these forums... need them all to crunch when you guys sleep!



yep, just one single i7 dude.

this shot is under load.  Idle voltage is 1.324v


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, just one single i7 dude.
> 
> this shot is under load.  Idle voltage is 1.324v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/Capture222723.jpg



Wow... I definitely need one of these. Are D0 chips much better than older C0?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Wow... I definitely need one of these. Are D0 chips much better than older C0?



the majority achieve same clocks at less voltage.

for example my CPu does 4ghz load @ 1.364v

a D0 will probably do 4ghz load @ 1.29v or less.  how ever bad batches are everywhere, notice I said the majority.


----------



## Duxx (May 20, 2009)

Hmmm.. so tempting!  Just need summer to start, and paychecks to roll in. 

BNIB motherboard is on its way from ASUS since mine was un-fixable!  Should be crunching with another rig in a few days!! (no i7 or quad  )


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

One of my i7's is back up. I'm coming to get my slice of the pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> One of my i7's is back up. I'm coming to get my slice of the pie.



metal racer just took the last slice from me .  with one more rig crunching I think I can be a steady slice of pie owner


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

Duxx said:


> One i7 for some pie?!  Where are all the i7's at on these forums... need them all to crunch when you guys sleep!



My i7 stays on 24/7.......

and so does my 4 other quads


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> My i7 stays on 24/7.......
> 
> and so does my 4 other quads



thats why you have nothing but pie everyday


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats why you have nothing but pie everyday




Not quite everyday...but yeah I think I'm diabetic now from all that sugar


----------



## mmaakk (May 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> My i7 stays on 24/7.......
> 
> and so does my 4 other quads



I don't have a single "quad" and I'm eating pie sometimes too


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Not quite everyday...but yeah I think I'm diabetic now from all that sugar





mmaakk said:


> I don't have a single "quad" and I'm eating pie sometimes too



what rigs you have crunching?


----------



## mmaakk (May 20, 2009)

P4 3.4Ghz

AMD 4600X2

X6800

E8400

E6850

E6600 - 1

E6600 - 2

Celeron 2.66Ghz

Celeron 2.53Ghz

*PS. 6 out of 9 crunching 24/7*


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

32 crunchers = 51 total threads... 

Crunchers (New machine is in bold text)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
*Intel Pentium D 930 Presler*
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbreed 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz

Folders

GTX 285
9600 gt <--back folding
HD3850 down... Working on a trade for 8800 gs
HD4670 down... heat


----------



## Duxx (May 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> 32 crunchers = 51 total threads...



Why you gotta go and rub it in... I'm just excited for my E8400 to be up and running  Then I may have 3 24/7 and E8400 when I'm not home.


----------



## mmaakk (May 20, 2009)

Mindweaver

Are you trying to steel my thunder???


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

@Duxx 
Not rubbing it in.. I was just sharing the great news... 

@mmaakk
Never steal de thunda!  Nice sig!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

I'm trying not to thank anybody... My thanks are at 69!!  hehe..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> P4 3.4Ghz
> 
> AMD 4600X2
> 
> ...



thats why you get the pie


----------



## mmaakk (May 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats why you get the pie



Nothing like the taste of bringing a better future to all of us!

Fantastic effort TPU TEAM


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Nothing like the taste of bringing a better future to all of us!
> 
> Fantastic effort TPU TEAM



likewise


----------



## Spade (May 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> @Spade
> 
> It's not necessary to have your net time configured... but you would be surprised at how many people have there time set correctly but in the wrong time zone... I have gotten this error before, but I was able to fix it with reinstall/repair...
> 
> A_Novice said he had success with correcting the time.. I was just trying to help you fix your time..


Well thanks, but i'm quite sure its got nothing to do with time zone as it was working before that without any problems.


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Not sure if your firewall has anything to do with it, but if you got 8 pages of errors then there is a strong possibility that your overclock is unstable if you are indeed overclocking.
> 
> What are your system specs?? Fill them out in the user control panel (User CP).


I'm on a laptop, so no overclocking for me
and like i said.. it was working fine before.


Chicken Patty said:


> correcting my time also did the trick. It was set wrong in the BIOS.  so obviously in windows too!


Well i did that in bios and windows, but still the same problem


Mindweaver said:


> Have you returned any WU's? or do all of them have errors? If all of them have errors, and no WU's have been sent. It could be COMODO Firewall. Check your settings and make sure your set to learn. After it's set uninstall WCG, and reinstall to let Comodo learn your habits.. During install Comodo will ask you to block or safe... You can always turn off COMODO too ...


What are WUs??


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

Spade said:


> What are WUs??



Work units. They are the files that the CPU (BOINC/WCG) crunches and the GPU (F@H) folds.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 20, 2009)

I just started crunching with my work machine.  When I get my water cooling in my home machine I'll do it there too.  Just can't leave it on 24/7 because it's in the bedroom under air and it's friggin loud.


----------



## Spade (May 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Work units. They are the files that the CPU (BOINC/WCG) crunches and the GPU (F@H) folds.


So how do i find that out?


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

Spade said:


> So how do i find that out?




What exactly do you need to find out? On your WCG/BOINC manager screen, if you click on "Messages" it will tell you what the file name is for that particular project. 

For example "task HFCC_t1_00648168_TrkB_0001_0 using hfcc version 610", HFCC stands for Help Fight Child Cancer (which is the project name), t1_00648168_TrkB_0001_0 is the file name that your CPU is working on (crunching) under the HFCC project. 






Hope this helps


----------



## Spade (May 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> What exactly do you need to find out? On your WCG/BOINC manager screen, if you click on "Messages" it will tell you what the file name is for that particular project.
> 
> For example "task HFCC_t1_00648168_TrkB_0001_0 using hfcc version 610", HFCC stands for Help Fight Child Cancer (which is the project name), t1_00648168_TrkB_0001_0 is the file name that your CPU is working on (crunching) under the HFCC project.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but i was asking as to how i can find out if the WUs were returned or did all of them have errors.

I get this in the tasks:


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

guys I need a decent laptop cooler pad so i can crunch on it with a lot less noise anyone have a link to one say on the egg.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 20, 2009)

Spade said:


> Thanks, but i was asking as to how i can find out if the WUs were returned or did all of them have errors.
> 
> I get this in the tasks:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/2.jpg



There is definitely something wrong there. You mentioned you were using a laptop...is it overheating.

Also, go to the Projects tab and click on My Grid then take a screenshot of you results status...I'm imagining that your CPU is producing errors on every WU and sending it back like that...in the results status you will see when the WU was issued.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 20, 2009)

Just added my sister's rig to it!!
now two crunchers!!
my E7400
and a E2220!


----------



## MRCL (May 20, 2009)

Damn I just bought a more reliable PSU for the dedicated cruncher I had in mind, just to find out the mobo is dead. And out of warranty. Great. And of course this happens when the local shop is already closed and before a holiday. Damn you MSI!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

Just added 2 more crunchers! I'm @ 34 = 53 Threads! 

Crunchers (New machines is in bold text)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
*AMD Sempron XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred*
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbred 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz



Folders

GTX 285
9600 gt <--back folding
8800 gs <--down not installed yet
HD4670 down... heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Just added 2 more crunchers! I'm @ 34 = 53 Threads!
> 
> Crunchers (New machines is in bold text)
> 
> ...




man, where do you get all these parts from bro, if you dont mind the question ?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

egghead... well it's newegg now...   oh and geeks.com


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2009)

how do you set the program to 100 percent

never mind found it.


----------



## kenkickr (May 20, 2009)

Go to preferences and you'll see "Use No More Than".  Click the down arrow and select 100% and save.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 20, 2009)

*WCG BoinC and Crossfire.*

I used to play Crysis, Crysis Wars, Crysis Warhead (okay, I'm a Crysis fanboy, watcha lookin' at?? ) and heck even COD 4 with my single HD 3870 and I just installed a 2nd HD 3870 in Crossfire and now all my games freeze. I use to play them without a problem while running WCG Client @ 100%. Any ideas?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

Driver issue. Try rolling back until one works. I found 8.12 works for me so I stayed with it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

*RE: WCG BoinC and Crossfire.*



CyberDruid said:


> Driver issue. Try rolling back until one works. I found 8.12 works for me so I stayed with it.



Well, I tried 9.5....that was a total mess...I had to go into safe mode and do a system restore :shadedshu. So I restored to a 8.5xxxx bla bla and got my screen back... but still the same issue. So I tried updating using "update driver software" in device manager and it updated to 8.612.0.0. It got a little better, just took longer to freeze...So then I decided to go into CCC and check the settings. Turns out I had my new card overclocked to 800 some odd Mhz and 1st GPU was at default (don't know how the heck that happened). So I put my 2nd GPU at default and no problems since.

Now, I'll just cross my fingers and try gaming with BOINC running. Wish me luck!! 

My scores will really suck today seeindg as I was busy figuring out this Crossfire thing for the 1st time in my life!!!


----------



## kenkickr (May 21, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, I tried 9.5....that was a total mess...I had to go into safe mode and do a system restore :shadedshu. So I restored to a 8.5xxxx bla bla and got my screen back... but still the same issue. So I tried updating using "update driver software" in device manager and it updated to 8.612.0.0. It got a little better, just took longer to freeze...So then I decided to go into CCC and check the settings. Turns out I had my new card overclocked to 800 some odd Mhz and 1st GPU was at default (don't know how the heck that happened). So I put my 2nd GPU at default and no problems since.
> 
> Now, I'll just cross my fingers and try gaming with BOINC running. Wish me luck!!
> 
> My scores will really suck today seeindg as I was busy figuring out this Crossfire thing for the 1st time in my life!!!



I know the feeling.  Last night I was trying to figure out why I had no sound and then today when I got home I installed a new sound card..sounds back!!  Should have surpassed 2500 by this evening but Oh well.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I know the feeling.  Last night I was trying to figure out why I had no sound and then today when I got home I installed a new sound card..sounds back!!  Should have surpassed 2500 by this evening but Oh well.



We'll Keep up the fight!!! 

I'm sending you a PM dude!!

EDIT: Okay, Since my last Crysis session pulled no stops, I am now going to resume my "Boincing" and try a session with it running. I'll let you know how it all turns out. (if you want that is. Either way, I'll find a way to crunch and game if it's the last thing I do b4 I die!! )


----------



## kenkickr (May 21, 2009)

If my damn girlfriend didn't watch 3 episodes of House(video stutters really bad when BOINC is running) last night I'd be close to 3500.  Oh well, system's cranking away at this all day today


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

Alright, so I can game and crunch at the same time again. I just can't OC my 2 X HD3870s


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

man my stupid corsair ram causes instability somehow, dont know why.  I have removed them and only running the ram in my specs now.  Came back home and the rig was not crunching(restarted).


----------



## msgclb (May 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man my stupid corsair ram causes instability somehow, dont know why.  I have removed them and only running the ram in my specs now.  Came back home and the rig was not crunching(restarted).



You need to set up a webcam to monitor it! I saw you had only 299 for today and knew you must be having big problems.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man my stupid corsair ram causes instability somehow, dont know why.  I have removed them and only running the ram in my specs now.  Came back home and the rig was not crunching(restarted).



I feel for ya CP...I've had that happen to me many times but since I reduced my overclock from 3.1 to 2.8 it's  all good now and no errors either (or very few)


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man my stupid corsair ram causes instability somehow, dont know why.  I have removed them and only running the ram in my specs now.  Came back home and the rig was not crunching(restarted).



I feel for you too man. When I built my new i7, I forgot to change my power management, so it was "sleeping" all day.


----------



## MRCL (May 22, 2009)

Today wasn't a good one for my crunching. I spent the whole day until now (1:50am) messing with my new quad. Sadly my PSu prevents me from high overclocks (750W PSU, PSU calculator shows almost a usage of 770, and this is with the bare minimum stuff running). So I have to go with 3200MHz for a while.

Edit: Comfortable volts and stable, I'm crunching now with a bit more than 2900MHz. Four times at once


----------



## DarkEgo (May 22, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Today wasn't a good one for my crunching. I spent the whole day until now (1:50am) messing with my new quad. Sadly my PSu prevents me from high overclocks (750W PSU, PSU calculator shows almost a usage of 770, and this is with the bare minimum stuff running). So I have to go with 3200MHz for a while.



MRCL, those PSU calculators over estimate A LOT! I relay do not think your PSU is limiting your overclocking potential. Your rig should not draw too much more power then mine, witch is running off of a shitty 650 Wat. I would check for instability elsewhere


----------



## MRCL (May 22, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> MRCL, those PSU calculators over estimate A LOT! I relay do not think your PSU is limiting your overclocking potential. Your rig should not draw too much more power then mine, witch is running off of a shitty 650 Wat. I would check for instability elsewhere



True that, but if I go over 1.5v, infamous continuous beeping noise upon booting is the result. Which indicates a power supply issue.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 22, 2009)

MindWeaver is going for the blueberry.


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6894/teampietoday.png[/URL]
> 
> MindWeaver is going for the blueberry.



More peeps get pie without skinnee! hah


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

msgclb said:


> You need to set up a webcam to monitor it! I saw you had only 299 for today and knew you must be having big problems.



yeah bro i was so depressed when I saw that , I was on a roll lately



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I feel for ya CP...I've had that happen to me many times but since I reduced my overclock from 3.1 to 2.8 it's  all good now and no errors either (or very few)



its just the ram, it is out now and the computer is perfectly fine!



Paulieg said:


> I feel for you too man. When I built my new i7, I forgot to change my power management, so it was "sleeping" all day.




ouch, now that must get someone mad!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6894/teampietoday.png[/URL]
> 
> MindWeaver is going for the blueberry.



Blueberry is nice... but Lime is look'n good!


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Blueberry is nice... but Lime is look'n good!



We need you to acquire 50 more PC's to make up for skinnee's missing presence.  Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 22, 2009)

Duxx said:


> We need you to acquire 50 more PC's to make up for skinnee's missing presence.  Shouldn't be too hard.



I've got 10 i7's in my newegg basket. Just picking out 10 AM3 955's to go with it..... J/k! I wish i had 50 more...  i'll try and add 3 more tomorrow...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got 10 i7's in my newegg basket. Just picking out 10 AM3 955's to go with it..... J/k! I wish i had 50 more...  i'll try and add 3 more tomorrow...



the guy that posted the above qouted is insane


----------



## Mindweaver (May 22, 2009)

j/k = Just kidding...lol I do have a lonely E6400 needing a mb.. I'll try and order one tomorrow.  But I think I still have enough to add 3 more tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> j/k = Just kidding...lol I do have a lonely E6400 needing a mb.. I'll try and order one tomorrow.  But I think I still have enough to add 3 more tomorrow.



damn man, whatever you are doing is working for ya


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn man, whatever you are doing is working for ya



How you manage 3 random PSU's harddrives, sticks of ram, mobo's and cpu's for new systems?!  I could understand maybe one or two... but adding another 1-3 a day is just nasty!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 22, 2009)

Duxx said:


> How you manage 3 random PSU's harddrives, sticks of ram, mobo's and cpu's for new systems?!  I could understand maybe one or two... but adding another 1-3 a day is just nasty!



I try to do what i can do when i can do it... I can do it..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I try to do what i can do when i can do it... I can do it..



power to you my friend!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Well I got my both AC's up and running today as it was going to reach a high of 28c and got home to a nice cool apt after work and temps really nice comfy for F@H on 1st GPU and BOINC on CPU full blast!!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 22, 2009)

I love this machine. It's been Crunching full bore from day one. 1.36Vcore for 4ghz 24/7 100% load for about a year non stop  I like seeing 8 projects turning over every 3 hours...forever.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/9670/crunching.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I love this machine. It's been Crunching full bore from day one. 1.36Vcore for 4ghz 24/7 100% load for about a year non stop  I like seeing 8 projects turning over every 3 hours...forever.



you too!  Dual Xeon, fuckers are making me jealous. 

Good going though guys


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/9670/crunching.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I love this machine. It's been Crunching full bore from day one. 1.36Vcore for 4ghz 24/7 100% load for about a year non stop  I like seeing 8 projects turning over every 3 hours...forever.



Yep...that's totally sweet!


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/9670/crunching.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I love this machine. It's been Crunching full bore from day one. 1.36Vcore for 4ghz 24/7 100% load for about a year non stop  I like seeing 8 projects turning over every 3 hours...forever.



Bad Ass. I get like 3 projects a day.. lol :/ My E8400 is back online tomorrow!  Mobo just arrived, just have to go home to get it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Bad Ass. I get like 3 projects a day.. lol :/ My E8400 is back online tomorrow!  Mobo just arrived, just have to go home to get it



woohoo another one crunching


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woohoo another one crunching



It will always be crunching   As long as it doesn't interfere with my CSS/COD4/HW


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2009)

Joined the crunchers and am crunching away


----------



## bogmali (May 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Joined the crunchers and am crunching away
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090522/Capture033.jpg




Welcome to the team and we appreciate your help


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Joined the crunchers and am crunching away
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090522/Capture033.jpg



Did you underclock your E8500?  They come stock at 3.16... you should unleash the beast within!

Edit:  1.472 vcore... were u just trying to see how high you can get your FSB?  @ 500?


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2009)

Is running OC ~


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

hah phew   Speedstep ftw.


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2009)

I have speedstep off, it is the stupid C1E that I forgot to disable


----------



## DonInKansas (May 22, 2009)

1.472v?  You're gonna fry that chip to a crisp.:shadedshu

My e8500 only needed about 1.325 to get to 4.0.


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2009)

Damn. I am so pissed. This is the second day in a row where I wake up to this never ending downloading message from Boinc manager on my i7 rig. It appears to have stopped crunching soon after I went to bed. WTF??Guess I'll post for some help in the troubleshooting thread.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Damn. I am so pissed. This is the second day in a row where I wake up to this never ending downloading message from Boinc manager on my i7 rig. It appears to have stopped crunching soon after I went to bed. WTF??Guess I'll post for some help in the troubleshooting thread.



That's bawlz! Hope you get it figured out Paul.

On the bright side, it gives me a chance to catch up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Welcome to the team and we appreciate your help



whatever you just said, double that


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/9670/crunching.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I love this machine. It's been Crunching full bore from day one. 1.36Vcore for 4ghz 24/7 100% load for about a year non stop  I like seeing 8 projects turning over every 3 hours...forever.



Very nice setup brotha!


----------



## mmaakk (May 23, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I love this machine. It's been Crunching full bore from day one. 1.36Vcore for 4ghz 24/7 100% load for about a year non stop  I like seeing 8 projects turning over every 3 hours...forever.



CyberDruid, I didn't know you had such a BEAST 

Do you have any pics of it??

Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> CyberDruid, I didn't know you had such a BEAST
> 
> Do you have any pics of it??
> 
> Thanks



I think I saw that in a video he made called "my Crunchers".  It is in that vid CD???


----------



## kenkickr (May 23, 2009)

Guys, I think I'm gonna have to quit.  I got my recent bill and I haven't had to pay over 100 bucks in the summer in a LONG time!!  Sorry.


----------



## PaulieG (May 23, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Guys, I think I'm gonna have to quit.  I got my recent bill and I haven't had to pay over 100 bucks in the summer in a LONG time!!  Sorry.



I can respect that. I wonder if you could still run it with less than 100%, and maybe for 1/2 as long each day. That way you would still be participating without the high energy bills. 

On a more positive note, welcome erocker everyone!!


----------



## 4x4n (May 23, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Guys, I think I'm gonna have to quit.  I got my recent bill and I haven't had to pay over 100 bucks in the summer in a LONG time!!  Sorry.



Ya, it's a commitment to higher bills for sure. I would be happy if I could keep my bill under $300 



Paulieg said:


> I can respect that. I wonder if you could still run it with less than 100%, and maybe for 1/2 as long each day. That way you would still be participating without the high energy bills.
> 
> On a more positive note, welcome erocker everyone!!



 erocker 

 (really need to get this smiley here too)


----------



## kenkickr (May 23, 2009)

I'll stay but I'll just have it run at night when I'm sleeping.


----------



## msgclb (May 23, 2009)

I take advantage of a payment plan called Average Billing Payment and paid $109 last month. My next bill will come in a couple of days and I just hope that I didn't burn to much coal.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 23, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I'll stay but I'll just have it run at night when I'm sleeping.



Everything helps dude! But if you can't afford it, that's okay too. 

If my donations can only come in the form of rent and rent increases then that's how I'll make my contribution to society.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

my bill with a single i7 is about $230/month.


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my bill with a single i7 is about $230/month.




Wow With all my rig/farm, mine comes out to $214


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Wow With all my rig/farm, mine comes out to $214



how much a/c do you use?  A/c is pretty much kicking most of the time here.


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much a/c do you use?  A/c is pretty much kicking most of the time here.




Rarely use A/C in the NW man but heat we do during the winter


----------



## Amdguy (May 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much a/c do you use?  A/c is pretty much kicking most of the time here.



Hey guys, i think we should open up a topic about overclocking for effeciency, not just pure performance i bet that would help out a lot. 


THG has these two great articles that i'd recommend that you guys read.

For Intel i7 owners go there http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-core-i7,2268.html

Phenom II lovers go here http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-ii-overclock,2267.html


----------



## mike047 (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Rarely use A/C in the NW man but* heat we do during the winter*



You need more crunchers

I have purchased *NO* heating oil in the past 4 years, but my electric bill has been as high as $550.  Ran 48 boxes when I was full in.  It would be 10F outside and I could still wear my gym shorts and flip-flops

I'm down to about 12 boxes now, so it may be a *COLD* winter coming.

mike


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 23, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Hey guys, i think we should open up a topic about overclocking for effeciency, not just pure performance i bet that would help out a lot.
> 
> 
> THG has these two great articles that i'd recommend that you guys read.
> ...



Kei also started a thread here on TPU called Phenom 9850BE low voltage overclocking results! Although it may be specific to Phenom 9850 chips, there might be some useful info for all users.



mike047 said:


> You need more crunchers
> 
> I have purchased *NO* heating oil in the past 4 years, but my electric bill has been as high as $550.  Ran 48 boxes when I was full in.  It would be 10F outside and I could still wear my gym shorts and flip-flops
> 
> ...



Haha, that's a good idea!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 23, 2009)

I linked a thread from OverClock where  a guy was able to get about 3.6 at 1 volt on his 920.

I'm going to have to look closely at our power bill this year too as I just added the i7 and it's inside heating up the house...the Skulltrail and the Blitz are out in the shop so at least it's not making the AC run all the time.

Frankly I think it's the 52" LCD that's making the most heat in the house...that damn thing is like a toaster.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Hey guys, i think we should open up a topic about overclocking for effeciency, not just pure performance i bet that would help out a lot.
> 
> 
> THG has these two great articles that i'd recommend that you guys read.
> ...



I'll be reading this soon, sounds like some interesting reading.



CyberDruid said:


> I linked a thread from OverClock where  a guy was able to get about 3.6 at 1 volt on his 920.
> 
> I'm going to have to look closely at our power bill this year too as I just added the i7 and it's inside heating up the house...the Skulltrail and the Blitz are out in the shop so at least it's not making the AC run all the time.
> 
> Frankly I think it's the 52" LCD that's making the most heat in the house...that damn thing is like a toaster.



holy crap, thats crazy, your TV?    With a single i7 my room gets pretty dam hot.



bogmali said:


> Rarely use A/C in the NW man but heat we do during the winter



hopefully by then, I have some heat of my own, single i7 won't cut it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

about time I have some more pie, I was just getting hungry


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1397906


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 25, 2009)

join in using my name hayder.master


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 25, 2009)

My internetz was down and so I had two idle crunchers
but that's ok... I managed to get enough work for my sister's pc to make it through...


----------



## sapetto (May 25, 2009)

I'm in... crunching now


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

sapetto said:


> I'm in... crunching now



  welcome!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 25, 2009)

Glad to see the team chugging along. I'm taking the Blitz out of action but still have the ST full on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Glad to see the team chugging along. I'm taking the Blitz out of action but still have the ST full on.



which one was your blitz?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 25, 2009)

Just joined under the name A Cheese Danish. Getting it setup as we speak.

Edit: I will most likely be running at night only, but I may be able to run a few days in a row


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Just joined under the name A Cheese Danish. Getting it setup as we speak.
> 
> Edit: I will most likely be running at night only, but I may be able to run a few days in a row



Welcome to the team (again)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Welcome to the team (again)



lol thank ya sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> lol thank ya sir



welcome aboard


----------



## CyberDruid (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> which one was your blitz?



X3320 @ 3 ghz.

Impacts my Folding too as that's where the 9800GX2 lives...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> X3320 @ 3 ghz.
> 
> Impacts my Folding too as that's where the 9800GX2 lives...



9800GX2 is a monster folding I heard?

Why did you take it out though, had something crap on it?


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 9800GX2 is a monster folding I heard?



With the right driver and OC yes Currently mine is sitting at 11K PPD on Windows7 with 185.85 drivers. I used to get 12.5K-14K from it when I was running it in Vista64 with 185.20 driver I might try to load that driver on Windows7 and see if it works.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> With the right driver and OC yes Currently mine is sitting at 11K PPD on Windows7 with 185.85 drivers. I used to get 12.5K-14K from it when I was running it in Vista64 with 185.20 driver I might try to load that driver on Windows7 and see if it works.



I read in another thread, can't remember which one about this.  With the right drivers they are monsters.  I believe somebody had issues with the drivers while folding and then that was posted.  Thats why I asked.  Good luck trying to get those drivers to work with W7


----------



## CyberDruid (May 26, 2009)

Money crunch for me...Had to sell off my other QX9650 while it was still worth something...so the Xeon went in it's place...now I have my Benchmaster up for the bone-pickers. I might list the stuff here too...we'll see.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 26, 2009)

Got my first points this morning  I'm going to see if I can get a work computer to do some crunching as well


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Money crunch for me...Had to sell off my other QX9650 while it was still worth something...so the Xeon went in it's place...now I have my Benchmaster up for the bone-pickers. I might list the stuff here too...we'll see.



Benchmaster?

Edit: Nevermind, just saw it at OCN. Hey CD, you wouldn't happen to have any cheaper tech stations, would you? I'm looking for one, but I don't want to spend a fortune on it.


----------



## suraswami (May 26, 2009)

Joined WCG this past weekend


----------



## CyberDruid (May 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Benchmaster?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, just saw it at OCN. Hey CD, you wouldn't happen to have any cheaper tech stations, would you? I'm looking for one, but I don't want to spend a fortune on it.



I've got a couple. What are you looking to spend including shipping?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

CD I dont know what your benchmaster is???


----------



## CyberDruid (May 27, 2009)

Don't want to crosslink..but I've got a sale running on OverClock.


----------



## mmaakk (May 27, 2009)

*My new cruncher...*

Great news team 

Just got a new rig crunching for us 

4 more Cores working hard for TPU.

Got this board from a buddy (for free - hehehe ) and is already running at my place.

*It is a dual CPU Opteron 875 @ 2.2Ghz - 2 Cores per CPU* 

Cheers

Marcos


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Great news team
> 
> Just got a new rig crunching for us
> 
> ...



damn man thats awesome, I wanna do a dual optie build too, but its going to be a total of 12 cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

holy crap, my last update was massive 






that just also got me some sweet pie nom nom nom


----------



## Mindweaver (May 27, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Great news team
> 
> Just got a new rig crunching for us
> 
> ...



Sweet rig bro!  I've got an old dual AMD pre Opteron.. I'll try, and take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 27, 2009)

lol I'm not on there cause my computer sucks! yay!
Seriously though, I'm trying.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> lol I'm not on there cause my computer sucks! yay!
> Seriously though, I'm trying.



trying is good enough bro, pIe is a bonus.  as long as you crunch thats fine with me


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I've got a couple. What are you looking to spend including shipping?



Not really sure. It depends...send me a PM with anything you may have, and what you might ask for it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Great news team
> 
> Just got a new rig crunching for us
> 
> ...




You got a good friend there!
I need to make some good friends quickly!!


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2009)

My rigs are all down right now...switching components around to build my wife a new office rig. The good news is....tonight I'll have 2 i7 rigs fired up, all guns blazing for WCG.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My rigs are all down right now...switching components around to build my wife a new office rig. The good news is....tonight I'll have 2 i7 rigs fired up, all guns blazing for WCG.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2009)

my i7 will be back up on the 1st or as soon as i get my electric bill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

eff me, I got home and my rig was off, thunderstorms here today.  We all know what happened there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

the pc as of now kept restarting and restarting. I turned it off Cleared CMOS and now manually entered my settings back.  Seems fine now as it is crunching away.  Dont think it was instability.  Think it just freaked out from the power going out.  Hopefully everything is ok.  

I will look at the weather forecast for tomorrow, if it looks as bad as today, I will be forced to leave the rig off


----------



## Amdguy (May 28, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Great news team
> 
> Just got a new rig crunching for us
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, I haven't been returning too many results due to the fact that I've had some stability issues with my phenom II, they seem to be fixed now. BTW sweet system you have there, chickenpatty and i will be working on that 12 core soon


----------



## Duxx (May 28, 2009)

Well my computer is finally cooperating, cept it only has 1gb of RAM but is there any way to get more than 2 projects to run at once?  My P4 has 2, laptop has 2, E8400 has 2...  shouldn't i be able to stress it a little more?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the pc as of now kept restarting and restarting. I turned it off Cleared CMOS and now manually entered my settings back.  Seems fine now as it is crunching away.  Dont think it was instability.  Think it just freaked out from the power going out.  Hopefully everything is ok.
> 
> I will look at the weather forecast for tomorrow, if it looks as bad as today, *I will be forced to leave the rig off*



NOOooo..... Every time someone turns off an i7 a puppy dies...


----------



## mmaakk (May 28, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Welcome aboard, I haven't been returning too many results due to the fact that I've had some stability issues with my phenom II, they seem to be fixed now. BTW sweet system you have there, chickenpatty and i will be working on that 12 core soon



Thanks Amdguy 

When the new system is up and running don't forget to post some pics


----------



## Amdguy (May 28, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks Amdguy
> 
> When the new system is up and running don't forget to post some pics



Thanks Marcos! LOL, I posted some pics here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1390644&postcount=2254

I'll be installing two SATA dvd burner's to replace my current IDE burner's tomorrow (chicken patty was teasing me about my IDE burner's) , i might just take some pics then, but nothing much has changed in the system.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the pc as of now kept restarting and restarting. I turned it off Cleared CMOS and now manually entered my settings back.  Seems fine now as it is crunching away.  Dont think it was instability.  Think it just freaked out from the power going out.  Hopefully everything is ok.
> 
> I will look at the weather forecast for tomorrow, if it looks as bad as today, I will be forced to leave the rig off



Last summer I was watching a thunderstorm roll in (as I always do  hence my username) and even before the rain hit a bolt of lightning hit a utility pole about 100 yards from me...WOW what a bang that was...especially the crackling sound just before the boom!!!! Man was that fantastic!!! Wooohooo...oh yeah, my point. Well my Athlon rig, the only one that I had at the time, and the one I used to track the NOAA radar for storms moving up through Detroit-Windsor towards me, shut down when I landed on my back in the living room from my balcony...and it wouldn't start for 5 minutes....I freaked!! 

But today, she's crunching away alongside ULTIMATEVORTEX HERE!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> NOOooo..... Every time someone turns off an i7 a puppy dies...



a puppy, really?  I love puppies   I'll never turn it off again. 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Last summer I was watching a thunderstorm roll in (as I always do  hence my username) and even before the rain hit a bolt of lightning hit a utility pole about 100 yards from me...WOW what a bang that was...especially the crackling sound just before the boom!!!! Man was that fantastic!!! Wooohooo...oh yeah, my point. Well my Athlon rig, the only one that I had at the time, and the one I used to track the NOAA radar for storms moving up through Detroit-Windsor towards me, shut down when I landed on my back in the living room from my balcony...and it wouldn't start for 5 minutes....I freaked!!
> 
> But today, she's crunching away alongside ULTIMATEVORTEX HERE!!




you are the true definition of "insanity"...


... no wait, thats Damulta.  Nevermind I take that back


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

here is a shot of my new daily clock.  lowered it a bit so that way I use less voltage.  Keeps my elec. bill a bit lower, and room stays a lot cooler. Temp drop was about 14ºc across from my old settings of 4ghz


Screenshot was taken under full load


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Thanks Marcos! LOL, I posted some pics here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1390644&postcount=2254
> 
> I'll be installing two SATA dvd burner's to replace my current IDE burner's tomorrow (chicken patty was teasing me about my IDE burner's) , i might just take some pics then, but nothing much has changed in the system.



 Amdguy very nice! The only thing I would suggest would be to rotate the CPU heatsink 270 Degrees (This way your pulling across your RAM, and blowing it out the back of the case cooling your power management where the 120 exhaust fan finishes sent it out of the case.). I can't really tell from the pics, but do you have a top mounted exhaust fan? To pull the air sent to the top of your case from the CPU fan? 

 It looks like your trying to pull heat from the graphics card, but its not being sent out of the case generating a lot of heat on your CPU, and Power management. That route would be better taken if you had a PSU with a bottom mounted 120mm intake fan at the top of the case.  

Remember, I'm simply giving advice from the pic. I'm a big AMD fan as well! 

I modded your original picture to show what i mean. See Below


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is a shot of my new daily clock.  lowered it a bit so that way I use less voltage.  Keeps my elec. bill a bit lower, and room stays a lot cooler. Temp drop was about 14ºc across from my old settings of 4ghz
> 
> 
> Screenshot was taken under full load
> ...



Who is TJ Max?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 28, 2009)

It's a women's clothing store of course.

JK

T-Junction Max is how the algorithm calculates your supposed CPU temp. It's a little involved but it's the basis of how different applications determine CPU temp.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 28, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> It's a women's clothing store of course.
> 
> JK
> 
> T-Junction Max is how the algorithm calculates your supposed CPU temp. It's a little involved but it's the basis of how different applications determine CPU temp.



Definitely a value that I'm not involved in......nevermind the distance to it!!  I got some more reading to do now. Thanks.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2009)

I said I would Post some pic's  Here they are! Go TPU!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

Two words man...
Holy Crap!


----------



## bogmali (May 28, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Two words man...
> Holy Crap!




Actually Three words from me.....WTF 

That is a lot of CPU history.....386 and 486DX.....oh the memories


----------



## MRCL (May 28, 2009)

Hm, interesting. My Grid states I have done two device installations... so it doesn't show the second rig I have setup for crunching, and it is crunching since yesterday. It states it has updatet statistics five hours ago. Strange...


----------



## Baleful (May 28, 2009)

Wow Mindweaver, that's quite a collection you have there.  I have a few of those chips sitting around here somewhere.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

I had some.... in a box in the attic
not as much as you tho MW!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2009)

Yea that's some of my empire.. I've got a few 286's laying around too... lol and a stack of socket A's.. :d I'll work on another pic of some heat sinks and stuff.


----------



## Duxx (May 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea that's some of my empire.. I've got a few 286's laying around too... lol and a stack of socket A's.. :d I'll work on another pic of some heat sinks and stuff.



Wow I don't even recognize those... way before my time.   I love them though


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2009)

I just added 2 more crunchers!  36 and counting!  I posted this in the Have you got Pie today? thread.. opps I wanted it here. Sorry for the double Post..


Crunchers (New machines are in bold text)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Sempron XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
*AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred*
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbred 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
*AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred*
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz



Folders

GTX 285
9600 gt <--back folding
8800 gs <--down not installed yet
HD4670 down... heat


----------



## CyberDruid (May 28, 2009)

A stroll down memory lane...

I still have a Coppermine sitting up on the shelf...first chip I OCed


----------



## stanhemi (May 29, 2009)

Hi guys i'm already folding for tpu since november 2008 and next week i want to add my cpu to tpu wcg team.my question is : how many point my cpu can crush every day ?? 

Q9550 @ 3800mhz
E7200 @ 4000mhz
E5200 @ 3600mhz
E5200 @ 3400mhz
E2200 @ 2600mhz
E1200 @ 3200mhz

thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> It's a women's clothing store of course.
> 
> JK
> 
> T-Junction Max is how the algorithm calculates your supposed CPU temp. It's a little involved but it's the basis of how different applications determine CPU temp.



 I almost fell off my chair reading this   womens clothing store.  How would you know CD, been there?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> eff me, I got home and my rig was off, thunderstorms here today.  We all know what happened there.



Miami, heh? Where exactly? I'm in Port St Lucie. We should get together for some Lan Crunching/Folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Miami, heh? Where exactly? I'm in Port St Lucie. We should get together for some Lan Crunching/Folding.



YESSIR MIAMI.  There is a couple of people here in the area, would be nice to get together one weekend or something.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> YESSIR MIAMI.  There is a couple of people here in the area, would be nice to get together one weekend or something.



Yep, got Phanbuey down there too, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, got Phanbuey down there too, right?



not sure where he is from 

AMDGUY is from Miami too!  hes like two miles away from me.


----------



## Amdguy (May 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Amdguy very nice! The only thing I would suggest would be to rotate the CPU heatsink 270 Degrees (This way your pulling across your RAM, and blowing it out the back of the case cooling your power management where the 120 exhaust fan finishes sent it out of the case.). I can't really tell from the pics, but do you have a top mounted exhaust fan? To pull the air sent to the top of your case from the CPU fan?
> 
> It looks like your trying to pull heat from the graphics card, but its not being sent out of the case generating a lot of heat on your CPU, and Power management. That route would be better taken if you had a PSU with a bottom mounted 120mm intake fan at the top of the case.
> 
> ...



Hi Mindweaver,

Thanks for the cool comments, and thanks a million for taking the time to help a fellow member out. For the Zalman 9700 install, i had to use the stock amd retention system, and i don't think i can flip the bracket to accommodate the zalman.






Luckily i do have an exhaust fan that's right at the top of the case.




Mindweaver said:


> I said I would Post some pic's  Here they are! Go TPU!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090528/AMD_Museum.jpg
> 
> ...



Dude this is sick!!!! i remember telling someone that i wanted to have a collection like that, they looked at me like puzzled . I've spent many hours at http://cpu-museum.de looking at computer chips, they just look so cool man i dunno i'm a geek and i'm proud 



Chicken Patty said:


> not sure where he is from
> 
> AMDGUY is from Miami too!  hes like two miles away from me.



Yes sir i am from the big and over hyped Mia, it would definitely be cool to meet you guys. I don't mind driving a couple of hours north of here, heck maybe we'll get some people from the neighboring states to tag along. Let me know guys, i'm up for it .


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Hi guys i'm already folding for tpu since november 2008 and next week i want to add my cpu to tpu wcg team.my question is : how many point my cpu can crush every day ??
> 
> Q9550 @ 3800mhz
> E7200 @ 4000mhz
> ...



Welcome to the crunching team stanhemi! Sorry, I didn't see your question until now... You should do well with 14 cores! plus the high overclocks.. Will you be running WCG @ 100 CPU time? If so I'd say between 4 to 7k each day.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Hi Mindweaver,
> 
> Thanks for the cool comments, and thanks a million for taking the time to help a fellow member out. For the Zalman 9700 install,* i had to use the stock amd retention system, and i don't think i can flip the bracket to accommodate the zalman.
> *
> *Luckily i do have an exhaust fan that's right at the top of the case*.



No problem. The bracket that straps the cooler down should run between the heatpipes. check this link out http://www.zalman.co.kr/Eng/product /Product_Setup.asp?Idx=165. We geeks/members stick together! I like my 9700n very good cooling.



Amdguy said:


> Dude this is sick!!!! i remember telling someone that i wanted to have a collection like that, they looked at me like puzzled . I've spent many hours at http://cpu-museum.de looking at computer chips, they just look so cool man i dunno i'm a geek and i'm proud



Geeks rule!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2009)

WOW, I'm way to sleepy... lol here is the linkhttp://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=164. Just click the "how to install" to watch the animated video.. I'm off to bed... lol  l8ter!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 29, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> It's a women's clothing store of course.
> 
> JK
> 
> T-Junction Max is how the algorithm calculates your supposed CPU temp. It's a little involved but it's the basis of how different applications determine CPU temp.





Chicken Patty said:


> I almost fell off my chair reading this   womens clothing store.  How would you know CD, been there?



Haha! Somehow I'm not surprised it coming from someone who can use the words vaseline, steel wool and microwave in the same sentence....

Jokes aside...we do have a bar and grill here in London called TJ Baxter's...probably not as involved as say...a women's clothing store!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2009)

More History!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha! Somehow I'm not surprised it coming from someone who can use the words vaseline, steel wool and microwave in the same sentence....
> 
> Jokes aside...we do have a bar and grill here in London called TJ Baxter's...probably not as involved as say...a women's clothing store!!


hahahah really, do you have a link to that post


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

that is just astonishing mindweaver


----------



## Mindweaver (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Chicken Patty!

 Just don't forget to post pics of the dual opty!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Chicken Patty!
> 
> Just don't forget to post pics of the dual opty!



Its a process that we'll start in the up coming months, but of course I would   if everything goes right I might add a rig this weekend, but that depends on a few things.  So if I do get another rig running, you'll see some pics


----------



## Mindweaver (May 30, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahah really, do you have a link to that post



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1377802&postcount=1372

Page 55...that was Fun-ny


----------



## mmaakk (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations to "rere252"

HE IS OUR 100th WCG CRUNCHER


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1377802&postcount=1372
> 
> Page 55...that was Fun-ny



 wtf???? 



mmaakk said:


> Congratulations to "rere252"
> 
> HE IS OUR 100th WCG CRUNCHER



woohooo   man we are growing quickly    welcome aboard rere


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 30, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Congratulations to "rere252"
> 
> HE IS OUR 100th WCG CRUNCHER




Sweet! Welcome rere252


----------



## stanhemi (May 30, 2009)

i add 2 cpu today E1200 and E7200,i add the others when i finish my moving 

I check my ppd with fahmon for folding home what can i use for boinc ??  thanks


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> i add 2 cpu today E1200 and E7200,i add the others when i finish my moving
> 
> I check my ppd with fahmon for folding home what can i use for boinc ??  thanks



Just click on the WCG icon when running WCG/Boinc. It will link you to the WCG website. From there, all the info you want will be easily accessible.


----------



## stanhemi (May 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Welcome to the crunching team stanhemi! Sorry, I didn't see your question until now... You should do well with 14 cores! plus the high overclocks.. Will you be running WCG @ 100 CPU time? If so I'd say between 4 to 7k each day.



yep @ 100%  24/7


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

Wow, we are going to be unstoppable!!! What an awesome team we've become!!


----------



## msgclb (May 30, 2009)

Actually we've had 142 members join. A few have moved on and some...

Team Member Details


If that link worked you can see an alphabetical list of members.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2009)

Sorry i havent been around much guys.

i read over the past few pages as well as our stats and we are looking better than ever. 

im glad to see some new faces in the crowd as well.

lets keep it up


----------



## mrsemi (May 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, joined 05/27/09  going strong.

Q6600 is doing its best @  2.9, all I've been able to get it to.  Joined the folding team as well.  I can't run this gaming but I intend to any other time.  

System specs are up to date.  I'm considering an i7 if I can find a deal on one, if you have any recommendations I'd be interested to hear them.  Just need mobo cpu & ram.

Great to be on the team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Hello everyone, joined 05/27/09  going strong.
> 
> Q6600 is doing its best @  2.9, all I've been able to get it to.  Joined the folding team as well.  I can't run this gaming but I intend to any other time.
> 
> ...



Hello, welcome and thank your for joining.

We have a very big i7 discussion thread here, post there and see what the guys reccommend.  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=76464

also there are some i7 CPU's for sale right now in the sale section of the forum, look around see if you find anything you like


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Hello everyone, joined 05/27/09  going strong.
> 
> Q6600 is doing its best @  2.9, all I've been able to get it to.  Joined the folding team as well.  I can't run this gaming but I intend to any other time.
> 
> ...



I may be selling a i7 920/Gigabyte UD3R/Super Talent combo. I may even take you Q6600 as a partial trade. PM me if interested.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

my latest daily crunching settings, what you'll think?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

3.8 is what I'd shoot for. I'll be getting there soon. The Stinger waterblock just arrived and the T-Virus res has been shipped. Now I need to make a pedestal cooler for the A900 and it should be a painless transitiion to LC.


----------



## 4x4n (May 31, 2009)

I did the same as you Chicken Patty. Went from 4.0, 1.35v and mid 70's for temps, to 3.8, 1.25v and now have low 60's for temps. I'm also folding with a GTX 260 and watching my power usage with a kill-a-watt. I went from 450-460 to 400-410 watts total usage. Plus, all of my other temps went down too. Northbridge, motherboard and case temps all dropped a few dergrees.

That extra 200mhz comes a pretty high price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> 3.8 is what I'd shoot for. I'll be getting there soon. The Stinger waterblock just arrived and the T-Virus res has been shipped. Now I need to make a pedestal cooler for the A900 and it should be a painless transitiion to LC.



uhh very nice, I've been looking into it as well.  Its a work of art man.  Make sure to post lotta pictures when it arrives 



4x4n said:


> I did the same as you Chicken Patty. Went from 4.0, 1.35v and mid 70's for temps, to 3.8, 1.25v and now have low 60's for temps. I'm also folding with a GTX 260 and watching my power usage with a kill-a-watt. I went from 450-460 to 400-410 watts total usage. Plus, all of my other temps went down too. Northbridge, motherboard and case temps all dropped a few dergrees.
> 
> That extra 200mhz comes a pretty high price.




wow I never looked at it that way, but now that you mention it, damn!!! 

It does indeed come at a high price.  Im glad I went down to 3.8 GHz.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2009)

Nice settings CP, I might have to mirror that setting now that my 2nd i7 rig is complete and running.

EDIT: Ooooppppssy, you're on H2O


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice settings CP, I might have to mirror that setting now that my 2nd i7 rig is complete and running.
> 
> EDIT: Ooooppppssy, you're on H2O



im sure that will be fine on air, thats not a lot of voltage, I probably can go lower, I just havent tried yet.  Maybe you get a better clocking CPU than me that can do this at much less voltage


----------



## King Wookie (May 31, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> 3.8 is what I'd shoot for. I'll be getting there soon. The Stinger waterblock just arrived and the T-Virus res has been shipped. Now I need to make a pedestal cooler for the A900 and it should be a painless transitiion to LC.



Umm, I know I'm ot LC compliant , but I know none of those components.
Could you please be kind to a noob and enlighten me . . .


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

Stinger Waterblocks are handmade by fstfrddy http://www.stingerwaterblocks.mysite.com/large_photo_page_3.html




I am getting a custom "Inverse T-Virus" Reservoir from Frozen-Q
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/510025-t-virus-inverse-res-finally.html



Like that but green with black endcaps.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2009)

^^^Nice!!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

Too bad I'm more excited about this than my son...I'd like to make this his Birthday present but I really don't think he would care that much one way or the other. Part of being 6 years old So instead I'll just do it whenever I get thetime rather than rushing to get it done before the 4th of June (his B-day).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

CD that waterblock looks awesome dude 

but the res looks better


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

Part of the plan is to add the LCed 9800GX2 to his rig. I'm interested in chipset cooling too for the X58 but I dunno what will fit the DFI.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Part of the plan is to add the LCed 9800GX2 to his rig. I'm interested in chipset cooling too for the X58 but I dunno what will fit the DFI.



hmmm, I'v never looked into WB's for the DFI X58.  I'll see if I come across something later.  Post back if you do find anything.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 31, 2009)

Heres the folder / cruncher in action, up and running as of a few hours ago. Only crunching so far as I dont have a proper graphics card in it yet.






not bad temps to say its stock cooling


----------



## stanhemi (May 31, 2009)

Add my Q9550 this morning


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

The momentum is building.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The momentum is building.



it sure is,

thanks stanhemi


----------



## stanhemi (May 31, 2009)

i add 3-4 cpu probably next week end (2x e5200 and 1 x e2200) 
i have a old athlon 3400+ clawhammer doing nothing here can i used it to crush or it too weak ?

thanks


----------



## kyle2020 (May 31, 2009)

Im crunching on a low level X2, so why not? Every processor sat doing nothing might as well be put to good use


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Im crunching on a low level X2, so why not? Every processor sat doing nothing might as well be put to good use



thank you, I was just about to post the same thing.  As long as its crunching, it can be anything.

Can I put my cell phone to crunch?


----------



## mmaakk (May 31, 2009)

Stan, are you running your Q9550 @ 100% usage??

If yes, wooooo... impressive low temps


----------



## stanhemi (May 31, 2009)

mmaakk yep  100% usage   it watercooled   (still waiting for my new waterblock,the one i use suck ) add pick little bit later.


----------



## mmaakk (May 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> mmaakk yep  100%   it watercooled



Hehe COOOLLL, VERY COOOOOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

mannnn, I've been subscribed to the WCG thread over at Xtreme Systems for a few days now.  I will say one thing.  What a difference compared to the last WCG section I joined that was out of here.  Really cool people over there, seen some familiar faces there already as well


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mannnn, I've been subscribed to the WCG thread over at Xtreme Systems for a few days now.  I will say one thing.  What a difference compared to the last WCG section I joined that was out of here.  Really cool people over there, seen some familiar faces there already as well



Yeah, I've been meaning to do that too. I kind of miss the refugees....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I've been meaning to do that too. I kind of miss the refugees....



so far i've seen like three of them, maybe two.  Loonym, 123 bob, and I think i'm forgetting somebody.  Great place.  They even offer women if you switch to their team.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so far i've seen like three of them, maybe two.  Loonym, 123 bob, and I think i'm forgetting somebody.  Great place.  They even offer women if you switch to their team.



Hey CP. Can you send me a link to their WCG section?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey CP. Can you send me a link to their WCG section?



WCG section

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=207

this is the thread I joined 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=181540


----------



## loonym (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so far i've seen like three of them, maybe two.  Loonym, 123 bob, and I think i'm forgetting somebody.  Great place.  They even offer women if you switch to their team.


Ummmm..... Be very careful, 'women' is Movieman in a pink tutu.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2009)

I've tried registering on there a while back but the activation link that was suppose to be emailed to me never came I did it again 20 mins ago (registered) and still no link sent to my email

EDIT: Loonym squared me away...thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

loonym said:


> Ummmm..... Be very careful, 'women' is Movieman in a pink tutu.


thank god I passed on that offer 



bogmali said:


> I've tried registering on there a while back but the activation link that was suppose to be emailed to me never came I did it again 20 mins ago (registered) and still no link sent to my email
> 
> EDIT: Loonym squared me away...thanks.



when I was trying to register last year it said that there were no new members get accepted at the time or something, then once I did get the link, it took forever to get activated.  But hey, it did happen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

man, I just looked in my rearview mirror and I see  something approaching really quickly.  Mind weaver is about to rip my wig off in the team standings 


My rig has been putting out poor performance lately.  Been trying different ram settings so been on and off.  last couple of days I have not been able to put out more than like 1.5k points.  Today on one update I had 1.6k and I got home to find my computer off.  Lets just say I thought my car was going to fly off the highway on the way from work.  Very heavy rain and winds today.  Power went out


----------



## suraswami (Jun 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo!  passed the 15K mark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Woo Hoo!  passed the 15K mark.



congrats dude    good crunching!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got some provocative pics of MovieMan that should keep you with TPU indefinitely.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, I just looked in my rearview mirror and I see  something approaching really quickly.  Mind weaver is about to rip my wig off in the team standings
> 
> 
> My rig has been putting out poor performance lately.  Been trying different ram settings so been on and off.  last couple of days I have not been able to put out more than like 1.5k points.  Today on one update I had 1.6k and I got home to find my computer off.  Lets just say I thought my car was going to fly off the highway on the way from work.  Very heavy rain and winds today.  Power went out



In my case it's a little Blue Bird! Over on the folding side he's been a real Pacman and has already chewed me up and will leave me in his dust. But here on the crunching side I still have time to put up a defense.

I could sure use another Core 2 Quad!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 1, 2009)

msgclb said:


> In my case it's a little Blue Bird! Over on the folding side he's been a real Pacman and has already chewed me up and will leave me in his dust. But here on the crunching side I still have time to put up a defense.
> 
> I could sure use another Core 2 Quad!



My WCG will slowly fall as I consolidate my GPUs, three to a box
2 more 260s Wednesday

I have quads for sale.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I've got some provocative pics of MovieMan that should keep you with TPU indefinitely.



  so you'll fighting to keep me around, how cute  



msgclb said:


> In my case it's a little Blue Bird! Over on the folding side he's been a real Pacman and has already chewed me up and will leave me in his dust. But here on the crunching side I still have time to put up a defense.
> 
> I could sure use another Core 2 Quad!



I used to see u in my rear view mirror, now I cant even see u ahead of me


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, I just looked in my rearview mirror and I see  something approaching really quickly.  Mind weaver is about to rip my wig off in the team standings
> 
> 
> My rig has been putting out poor performance lately.  Been trying different ram settings so been on and off.  last couple of days I have not been able to put out more than like 1.5k points.  Today on one update I had 1.6k and I got home to find my computer off.  Lets just say I thought my car was going to fly off the highway on the way from work.  Very heavy rain and winds today.  Power went out



You wear a wig?.... lol j/k I'm just going to hold your spot till your i7 gears back up. hehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> My WCG will slowly fall as I consolidate my GPUs, three to a box
> 2 more 260s Wednesday
> 
> I have quads for sale.



Link me to your quads for sale!  Oh great cruncher/folder errr folder/cruncher eerrr wait Focruncder!   hehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> You wear a wig?.... lol j/k I'm just going to hold your spot till your i7 gears back up. hehe


thats so nice of you  


Mindweaver said:


> Link me to your quads for sale!  Oh great cruncher/folder errr folder/cruncher eerrr wait Focruncder!   hehe


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright, well my rig has been down the last 2 days due to my parents worrying about it catching fire lol But nonetheless, it is back up and folding/crunching 24/7 since I'm practically going to be home
all the time now to watch it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Alright, well my rig has been down the last 2 days due to my parents worrying about it catching fire lol But nonetheless, it is back up and folding/crunching 24/7 since I'm practically going to be home
> all the time now to watch it.



my mom craps her panties too!  shes scared since she knows its liquid cooled that it'll short


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my mom craps her panties too!  shes scared since she knows its liquid cooled that it'll short



lol yeah, mine is all air, and it does get rather hot so I have to use another fan to circulate the air a lot more
and she is afraid that will catch fire too lol. I even told her, I was like, "If it does catch fire, it will be because of science!"
She didn't seem to care...:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> lol yeah, mine is all air, and it does get rather hot so I have to use another fan to circulate the air a lot more
> and she is afraid that will catch fire too lol. I even told her, I was like, "If it does catch fire, it will be because of science!"
> She didn't seem to care...:shadedshu





if urs was watercooled I think you would be kicked out of your house.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> if urs was watercooled I think you would be kicked out of your house.



 yeah, wouldn't doubt that one! I'm kinda afraid to tell them that my next build, probably not for another year,
is going to be watercooled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> yeah, wouldn't doubt that one! I'm kinda afraid to tell them that my next build, probably not for another year,
> is going to be watercooled



uh oh, be very smart about that.  this weekend my first dedicated cruncher will be built.  Then probably about two weeks after that my 2nd dedicated cruncher will be built, that one is going to be watercooled   oh lord, I see myself overclocking under a bridge!


----------



## mrsemi (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey all, just purchased a rig from Paulieg, not sure when it's going to be here.

It's an I7 setup, just curious about power draw vs a q6600.  He's apparently got it to 4.0, I'm thinking will go less as I read in the i7 post it jumps immensely over 3.6?

I7 owners, true?  Roomie raise rent $20 a month and I'm thinking with my current setup that'll suck that much off the power bill but I don't want to make him pay too badly.  

Then again, raise my rent when I'm paying your house payment...

Maybe I'll buy a 2nd video card and run both.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm just happy to be pumping out 1k a day... hopefully.  Got my machine good to go sooo cross my fingers.  1k/day aint too shabby, only like 7k more for a little piece of pie..


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2009)

I am new to folding/crunching, but very interest in joining WCG. I have 2 quick question? does you computer have to be running 24/7? and what are the min system requirements?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I am new to folding/crunching, but very interest in joining WCG. I have 2 quick question? does you computer have to be running 24/7? and what are the min system requirements?



1. Nope, WCG will run silently in the background whilst your pc is on. Unless you set it to run @ 100% you will not notice it is running, as it doesnt affect your overall performance.

2. There are no minimum requirements really. Im running it on my Q6600 @ 3.6 and my 4600+ @ 2.2. It comes down to what hardware you want to crunch on.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had issues watching movies while running and gaming when I have it set 30% on up to 100%.  I get stuttering constantly so I just have to shut her down til I'm done.  

I came here to ask about a new problem I've noticed.  BOINC has been running great except yesterday and today I've noticed it only shows one project running, I have 3 cores being seen by everything else.  

Nevermind.  Went into advanced view and reset projects.  Now Ihave 3 threads(projects) running.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 4, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I am new to folding/crunching, but very interest in joining WCG. I have 2 quick question? does you computer have to be running 24/7? and what are the min system requirements?



Also when you are in advanced view with the WCG Boinc client, you can adjust your preferences to run it while computer is in use or set it to resume crunching after it has been idle for an amount of time you've set. You can also choose the percentage of processors to use for multi core processors and the percentage of time it uses for each core. 











kenkickr said:


> I've had issues watching movies while running and gaming when I have it set 30% on up to 100%.  I get stuttering constantly so I just have to shut her down til I'm done.
> 
> I came here to ask about a new problem I've noticed.  BOINC has been running great except yesterday and today I've noticed it only shows one project running, I have 3 cores being seen by everything else.
> 
> Nevermind.  Went into advanced view and reset projects.  Now Ihave 3 threads(projects) running.



Playing videos are a little CPU intensive kenkickr. I have to stop it too when I want to watch a video or capture and process gameplay. But I can run Crysis without stopping it as long as I'm not capturing with fraps.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 4, 2009)

How the hell do you know if you are running the 64-bit client?  For the life of me I cannot see anything about it being 64 or 32 but saw earlier this week someone posted it in a thread to give you the most out of the BOINC client.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 4, 2009)

There is no 64 bit client really. It's ported. So you are not really geting any benefit whatsoever from 64 bit coding


----------



## msgclb (Jun 4, 2009)

I just paid my electric bill and thought I'd share the experience with you.

My electric bill went up from $109 last month to $114 this month. This was my first electric bill since I started running 2 i7 and 2 Q6600 rigs at 100% along with 7 video cards. A closer look at my bill doesn’t reflect what I paid.

I take advantage of a service called Average Billing Payment. Last month I owed $107 + $25 carry over from the previous month for $133 and averaged to $109. This month I owed $192 + $25 carry over for $217 and averaged to $114.

Last May I used about 755 KWH but this May it was up to 2261 KWH. Not all of that was consumed by my computers as my AC was on for most of the month as temperatures were constantly in the 80s and 90s.

Will I cut back on my crunching and folding? Not on your life! If I have to I’ll get a tin cup and beg for coins beside the freeway!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> 1. Nope, WCG will run silently in the background whilst your pc is on. *Even after *you set it to run @ 100% you will not notice it is running, as it doesnt affect your overall performance.
> 
> 2. There are no minimum requirements really. Im running it on my Q6600 @ 3.6 and my 4600+ @ 2.2. It comes down to what hardware you want to crunch on.



Fixed

Running 100% is probably better for your rig as the constant load cycling can't be a good thing... Watch your Task Manager CPU usage at 60% and your temp SW and you'll see it spikes up and down...I'd avoid that.

100% is what I recommend. Has no ill effect on any processes that I can detect.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Fixed
> 
> Running 100% is probably better for your rig as the constant load cycling can't be a good thing... Watch your Task Manager CPU usage at 60% and your temp SW and you'll see it spikes up and down...I'd avoid that.
> 
> 100% is what I recommend. Has no ill effect on any processes that I can detect.



True true. As you can see from my preferences in my previous post, I'm at 100% everywhere.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gaming at 95%
normal use 100%
no differences


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 4, 2009)

Gaming at 100%
normal use 100%
no differences


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 4, 2009)

I dunno I rarely game. Last time I was gaming it was on my FX lappie 

I really should use those HD3870X2 for something...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I dunno I rarely game. Last time I was gaming it was on my FX lappie
> 
> I really should use those HD3870X2 for something...



Try Crysis...it's fun!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 4, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Try Crysis...it's fun!!



I always have to turn it down to 95% to play crysis
with the other games I can leave it at 100%


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2009)

Um, my Core i7 machine isn't getting any new tasks.  It says requesting 0 seconds of work.  I just checked the settings again and it is supposed to request a day worth.  I didn't change anything so I have no clue what's going on.


```
6/5/2009 11:17:48 PM|World Community Grid|Started download of 91e88958be243f41e1b1fb70a6ac6d7c.pdb.gzb
6/5/2009 11:17:49 PM||Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
6/5/2009 11:17:49 PM|World Community Grid|Temporarily failed download of 91e88958be243f41e1b1fb70a6ac6d7c.pdb.gzb: HTTP error
6/5/2009 11:17:49 PM|World Community Grid|Backing off 3 hr 1 min 38 sec on download of 91e88958be243f41e1b1fb70a6ac6d7c.pdb.gzb
6/5/2009 11:17:52 PM||Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.
6/6/2009 12:37:23 AM|World Community Grid|Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.  Requesting 0 seconds of work, reporting 3 completed tasks
6/6/2009 12:37:28 AM|World Community Grid|Scheduler request succeeded: got 0 new tasks
```


Edit: I "Reset Project" and it seems to be working again.  Lost some crunching time though.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 6, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: I "Reset Project" and it seems to be working again.  Lost some crunching time though.



At the rate you're going, I wouldn't notice!!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey CP, have you checked your rear view mirror lately?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hey CP, have you checked your rear view mirror lately?



I know, i'm about to drop two spots by today   I have had a hard time crunching with the weather around here, everytime I get home the computer is off due to power outages.   So yeah I have been putting very poor numbers    But you are doing a great job though.  I need more crunching rigs ASAP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know, i'm about to drop two spots by today   I have had a hard time crunching with the weather around here, everytime I get home the computer is off due to power outages.   So yeah I have been putting very poor numbers    But you are doing a great job though.  I need more crunching rigs ASAP



how the fuck can you change the name you fold for? If its not too hard i will put ONE of my rigs under your name to help alittle.hell i hate crunching i would rather fold


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how the fuck can you change the name you fold for? If its not too hard i will put ONE of my rigs under your name to help alittle.hell i hate crunching i would rather fold



how do you do that?  

dude its ok though, grab some points man!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how do you do that?
> 
> dude its ok though, grab some points man!!!!



I have no fucking idea lol SOMEONE HELP plz i don't give a shit about the points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have no fucking idea lol SOMEONE HELP plz i don't give a shit about the points



Does anybody know how to do this?  put your rig under somebody elses account?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Does anybody know how to do this?  put your rig under somebody elses account?



When installing the client to that rig he has to put your user ID and password in to get the client to credit your accout with the points/credits


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> When installing the client to that rig he has to put your user ID and password in to get the client to credit your accout with the points/credits



so if he wants to change it now he can't?


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 8, 2009)

Our team has now reached the 10 million points and now ranks position 125. As for folding we've now moved to position 72. Not bad at all!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how the fuck can you change the name you fold for? If its not too hard i will put ONE of my rigs under your name to help alittle.hell i hate crunching i would rather fold



You will need the OP login details, user name and password.  On your box *detach* from WCG.  Reattach using the OP info.  I have run my farm for several users many times.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so if he wants to change it now he can't?



I'm certain it needs to be uninstalled and re-installed.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 8, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm certain it needs to be uninstalled and re-installed.



See my post, re install not required.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2009)

mike047 said:


> See my post, re install not required.



There you have it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the help guys 


POS, check it out if you still wanna do it.  I'm getting tire marks laid all over me tonight.  I'm about to drop two spots in the blink of an eye


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 9, 2009)

add 2 rigs later today for a total of 5 rigs and 3 more later this week


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> add 2 rigs later today for a total of 5 rigs and 3 more later this week



Atta Boy!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Doesn't this graph just say it all? You guys are awesome!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090609/sayitall.png
> 
> Doesn't this graph just say it all? You guys are awesome!!



At this rate we'll be Charging into the top 100 in no time


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> At this rate we'll be Charging into the top 100 in no time



The higher we get, the more difficult the next rank gets to be. Over the past month or so, we jumped from about rank 223 to 119. Unfortunately, we can't move that fast in the next month...

Rank 101 will be over the 13 million points by the time we get close to it and we just reached 10 million points a few days ago (10,365,615 as I write this).


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 10, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> The higher we get, the more difficult the next rank gets to be. Over the past month or so, we jumped from about rank 223 to 119. Unfortunately, we can't move that fast in the next month...
> 
> Rank 101 will be over the 13 million points by the time we get close to it and we just reached 10 million points a few days ago (10,365,615 as I write this).



Then at 100 we lose RAMMIE  !! We'll still rock though!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 10, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Then at 100 we lose RAMMIE  !! We'll still rock though!!



I have an E8400 @ 3.6ghz coming online to help make up for Rammie.... I'm workin' on getting my hands on a Q6600 also.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have an E8400 @ 3.6ghz coming online to help make up for Rammie.... I'm workin' on getting my hands on a Q6600 also.



Yeah...I'm considering building a second rig and dedicating my current one to crunching...but then that means I'll have to work 7 days a week until the end of the year....hmmmmm.....yeah, why tf not??


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2009)

I've got another Quad coming, hopefully tomorrow. My wife's office computer will be up within the week too.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2009)

I will have my WC i7 coming online here in a few days.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I will have my WC i7 coming online here in a few days.



Oh, thought u were sending that one up to me... damn maybe the next one.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Oh, thought u were sending that one up to me... damn maybe the next one.




Huh......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

ughh my update before last was over 2k points, my last one was barely over 200  WTF!!

i used to put out about 4.2-4.5k points a day.  WTF is going on. i had some downtime like three days ago, but it should be stabilized by now.  Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be producing the results I should be.


----------



## A novice (Jun 10, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> The higher we get, the more difficult the next rank gets to be. Over the past month or so, we jumped from about rank 223 to 119. Unfortunately, we can't move that fast in the next month...
> 
> Rank 101 will be over the 13 million points by the time we get close to it and we just reached 10 million points a few days ago (10,365,615 as I write this).



Considering this team was started about four months ago and we are passing teams that have been running this project for five years.  I think it is a fantastic achievement for TPU to be at 119 in the team ranking and in about 18 days we will be in the top 100 at WCG.  We are now up against the big teams and progress will be slower projected rank for this team is in the top 20.  But it will take time.  We must be persistent and recruit more crunchers.  I am very proud to have played a small part in this teams climb to the top.
 TPU


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 10, 2009)

From this day foward, the machine in my system specs will be crunching 24/7 for TPU!


----------



## DavyGT (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys. I recently joined the team and I'm crunching with a Mac mini CD 1.83 24/7. I'll see if I can get something more elaborate crunching but I'm no farmer.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 10, 2009)

DavyGT said:


> Hey guys. I recently joined the team and I'm crunching with a *Mac mini* CD 1.83 24/7. I'll see if I can get something more elaborate crunching but I'm no farmer.



I have had a Mac Mini crunching WCG for two years now......cool quiet and uses virtually no power


----------



## DavyGT (Jun 10, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I have had a Mac Mini crunching WCG for two years now......cool quiet and uses virtually no power



Now if only there was a way to OC them...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

DavyGT said:


> Now if only there was a way to OC them...



You should start using your i7 as well then


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ughh my update before last was over 2k points, my last one was barely over 200  WTF!!
> 
> i used to put out about 4.2-4.5k points a day.  WTF is going on. i had some downtime like three days ago, but it should be stabilized by now.  Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be producing the results I should be.



I think I may have stolen a bit of your thunder there CP. My average was normally about 1,000-1,200 but 2 days ago i put out a 2,000+ and it looks like today might be another one of those!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

A novice said:


> Considering this team was started about four months ago and we are passing teams that have been running this project for five years.  I think it is a fantastic achievement for TPU to be at 119 in the team ranking and in about 18 days we will be in the top 100 at WCG.  We are now up against the big teams and progress will be slower projected rank for this team is in the top 20.  But it will take time.  We must be persistent and recruit more crunchers.  I am very proud to have played a small part in this teams climb to the top.
> TPU



I agree progress will be slower and at this time we have to try our hardest.  I hope to have another rig crunching by this week.  My buddy still has not gave it to me .

And some time i next i'll be receiving the motherboard for the 3rd cruncher im building 


DavyGT said:


> Hey guys. I recently joined the team and I'm crunching with a Mac mini CD 1.83 24/7. I'll see if I can get something more elaborate crunching but I'm no farmer.



I aint no farmer neither, but as long as you crunch, we treat you good 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I think I may have stolen a bit of your thunder there CP. My average was normally about 1,000-1,200 but 2 days ago i put out a 2,000+ and it looks like today might be another one of those!!



my scores are better today.  At 2.5K now with two updates to go.  Lets see.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice...2,593. I guess those power outages really threw off your rhythm....good to see it's back!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice...2,593. I guess those power outages really threw off your rhythm....good to see it's back!!



and I also received my new RAM last saturday so it was off for a few minutes there.  Thanks, it really is rolling now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

alright the long awaited 2nd cruncher has arrived.  Thanks to My buddy Marcos (amdguy)

he finally donated his moms old computer to me.  Athlon X2.  I'll give exact specs once I install CPUz 


here is a pic, currently installing windows right now


----------



## Homeless (Jun 11, 2009)

Just joined under the name homeless2


----------



## Duxx (Jun 11, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Just joined under the name homeless2



Glad to have ya! Hope ya enjoy the stay


----------



## mrsemi (Jun 11, 2009)

*Got the d0*

Got the i7 up, interested in a good deal on a folding card *cheap* for what's soon to be my 2nd rig.

Luckily it's d0 stepping and I have no idea where to start on overclocking.  Bought an open box p6t revision 2 and it's working fine so far.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 11, 2009)

Joined the team a few days ago. I do not have $ for a GPU to fold, so this is a great way for me to contribute with what hardware I have.


----------



## Homeless (Jun 11, 2009)

Is going to the preferences menu and then clicking "Use GPU while computer is in use" the only thing I need to do in order to make WCG use my GPU?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 11, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Is going to the preferences menu and then clicking "Use GPU while computer is in use" the only thing I need to do in order to make WCG use my GPU?



WCG does not have a project that uses the GPU, GPUGrid[another Boinc based project]does, as well a Folding at Home.


----------



## Homeless (Jun 11, 2009)

oh ok thanks


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright the long awaited 2nd cruncher has arrived.  Thanks to My buddy Marcos (amdguy)
> 
> he finally donated his moms old computer to me.  Athlon X2.  I'll give exact specs once I install CPUz
> 
> ...



Nice mouse


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

my local electric cost has risen to a point in which i cannot afford to run my rig 24/7 any more.

i will continue to run it a few hours daily to keep the points going though. 

i hope everyone understands.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Just joined under the name homeless2



Welcome aboard bro, you'll love your stay with us happy crunching 



h3llb3nd4 said:


> Nice mouse




thanks   lol its the only one i had at the moment for the 2nd rig


Fitseries3 said:


> my local electric cost has risen to a point in which i cannot afford to run my rig 24/7 any more.
> 
> i will continue to run it a few hours daily to keep the points going though.
> 
> i hope everyone understands.



we understand bro, as long as you crunch you are forgiven


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

guys, my 2nd rig is officially crunching


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2009)

moar powa! sweet CP


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, my 2nd rig is officially crunching
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090611/Capture002245.jpg



Awesome! I'm adding a Q6600 to the mix tonight too.  My wife's going to kill me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> moar powa! sweet CP



motherboard for 3rd rig will be here sometime next week.  I will get it running on air, then i just need a hdd keyboard and mouse to get it running.  When i have some left over cash, ill get the pump reservoir and little other things i need to finish it on water 

it'll be a E6300


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2009)

3rd rig? you getting a small farm going there CP. NICE!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2009)

Screw the top 100. I'm thinking top 25 if we keep going like this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 3rd rig? you getting a small farm going there CP. NICE!!!



yeah, just need a board, keyboard and mouse for now.  Board will be shipped soon.



Paulieg said:


> Screw the top 100. I'm thinking top 25 if we keep going like this!



Me too


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Screw the top 100. I'm thinking top 25 if we keep going like this!



Once I get my i7 WC going we will


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Once I get my i7 WC going we will



Also, I might just be putting together another rig later on this fall based on the PII 955. That would make my current one a dedicated full time cruncher...I'm sure I can pull it off!


----------



## mrsemi (Jun 12, 2009)

This might sound ridiculous but my roommate gave me a pentium 3 with ram.  Motherboard, chip & ram. 

Does anyone want this for $20 I don't personally want to do anything but throw it in thte trash.  But for the team I'd mail it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> This might sound ridiculous but my roommate gave me a pentium 3 with ram.  Motherboard, chip & ram.
> 
> Does anyone want this for $20 It don't personally want to do anything but throw it in thte trash.  But for the team I'd mail it.



Send it on over! PM me!! It might only put out one result per day like my Atlhon 800Mhz rig but everything counts right??


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

I finally got it working!
ran it last night for a few hours and this morning to 
how do i check my scores?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2009)

here, this is so the secret clique of tpu wcg bitchers can take me off their list even though i've had the p4 running the whole time they said i wasnt contributing.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I finally got it working!
> ran it last night for a few hours and this morning to
> how do i check my scores?



Two ways: Login to your profile on the WCG website where you downloded the BOINC client or follow and bookmark this link.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Two ways: Login to your profile on the WCG website where you downloded the BOINC client or follow and bookmark this link.



thanks

Members Joining Today 
Assassin48 joins as new

not in the list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/Capture010641.jpg



good to see the i7 back up and running dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

guys, I added a 2nd rig yesterday and I have only crunched 179 points today.  WTF is going on?  Any ideas?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2009)

All I know is I installed the 64bit boinc and dayum it seems to fly right through the wu's. I think it did 8 in 42mins or so but don't quote me on that.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2009)

Guys-some of my rigs are going to be shutdown (but not all) because I have folks that are working on my deck roofing and they're tapping into the same circuit my farms are using so it keeps tripping the circuit. I only have 15A on that circuit. They will be back up in full force tomorrow evening.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> All I know is I installed the 64bit boinc and dayum it seems to fly right through the wu's. I think it did 8 in 42mins or so but don't quote me on that.



how do I know which one I installed?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> thanks
> 
> Members Joining Today
> Assassin48 joins as new
> ...



The list in DC stats only shows the top 100 on the team....crunch for a while and you will show up


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> The list in DC stats only shows the top 100 on the team....crunch for a while and you will show up



all day today 
i have my 
955 @ 3.8 crunching 

still have to wait on the pump for the i7 rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> all day today
> i have my
> 955 @ 3.8 crunching
> 
> still have to wait on the pump for the i7 rig



it takes a while to start racking up some good points.  Few days at max.  by the 2nd day you should start seeing some nice numbers.


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 13, 2009)

working to restart all my rig 2 working already but i can't install vista on my quad.Error message 0x8007000d  ?? i try to restart my quad since 1 p.m today F%?$$%$.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how do I know which one I installed?



If you connected to localhost 6.2.28 it's probably x86

To get the 6.6.36 version go here and click Windows 64 bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> If you connected to localhost 6.2.28 it's probably x86
> 
> To get the 6.6.36 version go here and click Windows 64 bit



any special instructions before I install it?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any special instructions before I install it?



Wewll because it's a new version it will abort the work the 6.2.28 version was doing and those results will not be returned. If your close to returning results, or want to finish and return results already started, I recommend suspending all WU's that are ready to start and allow the ones that are in progress to finish on your current (6.2.28) client before installing the 64 bit.

Once they are done and returned, then install the 6.6.36.

I'm sure there's a way to import from one client to another but I gotta go get groceries right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wewll because it's a new version it will abort the work the 6.2.28 version was doing and those results will not be returned. If your close to returning results, or want to finish and return results already started, I recommend suspending all WU's that are ready to start and allow the ones that are in progress to finish on your current (6.2.28) client before installing the 64 bit.
> 
> Once they are done and returned, then install the 6.6.36.
> 
> I'm sure there's a way to import from one client to another but I gotta go get groceries right now.



no big deal, new one is up and running


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no big deal, new one is up and running
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/Capture272.jpg



 I did the same thing....in our results status we're going to see a lot of "in progress" being pushed to page 8 over the next few days!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I did the same thing....in our results status we're going to see a lot of "in progress" being pushed to page 8 over the next few days!!



i had a few as well already.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Guys-some of my rigs are going to be shutdown (but not all) because I have folks that are working on my deck roofing and they're tapping into the same circuit my farms are using so it keeps tripping the circuit. I only have 15A on that circuit. They will be back up in full force tomorrow evening.



Thats sucks, but I understand. We all have to shut them down sometimes.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Thats sucks, but I understand. We all have to shut them down sometimes.



Actually I'm cranking them back up, leaving them crunching/folding overnight and shut them down again in the morning


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah I'm cycling machines on and off depending on temps too. I leave the ST on all the time but the house gets so hot from the i7 I have to shut it down by noon.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

i should get 3 i7 rigs up and beat you all of you lol

ok so its been running for a few hours on a 955be rig and i have my page loaded how do i check my Statistics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i should get 3 i7 rigs up and beat you all of you lol
> 
> ok so its been running for a few hours on a 955be rig and i have my page loaded how do i check my Statistics
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/sta.png



go here

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


click on next and you go to the 2nd page of members.  You currently have 11 points only.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

HAHA its been running all day !
i would like to see wat the i7 can do at the same speed
so far its been at 50-54C all day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> HAHA its been running all day !
> i would like to see wat the i7 can do at the same speed
> so far its been at 50-54C all day



the i7 is a monster crunching with HT on bro.  Crazy!   but like I said.  the phenom II should get you about 2k points at least per day or more.  just gotta give some time to get rolling


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

once i get the pumps back in it will be 
i7/955 24/7 for a whole week

right now my room is HOT!
so i will put this amd rig in living room once i get case/psu and put this psu in i7 

its killing me seeing the intel rig just sitting there


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> once i get the pumps back in it will be
> i7/955 24/7 for a whole week
> 
> right now my room is HOT!
> ...



You want that case pretty bad huh?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

lol
yea my i7 is going in the stacker 831 and my 955 is sitting ontop of a box LOL
thats how i am running it now LOL


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm going to be running my 3rd i7 rig here in a few days, hopefully by Sunday.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

wow 3 - i7 rigs


----------



## Homeless (Jun 13, 2009)

Is there any way to specify which screen saver WCG uses?  I have a liking to the one with the paper cuttouts of people


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> once i get the pumps back in it will be
> i7/955 24/7 for a whole week
> 
> right now my room is HOT!
> ...



bro my i7rig alone raises temps in my room a few degrees bro.  THing puts out sooo much heat its not even funny!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Question.

For some reason I think im only seing stats from my AMD rig.  I dont think im seeing results from my i7 rig.  How can I check this.  IM putting about 500 points a day which is about right for the athlon x2 im running.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 13, 2009)

If you go to WCG my grid and unhide your hosts , they will show up here;
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=565098

Then you will have details by hosts daily, like mine;

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=403229

it is at the bottom of "my profile" page, _Boinc Show hosts_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

mike047 said:


> If you go to WCG my grid and unhide your hosts , they will show up here;
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=565098
> 
> Then you will have details by hosts daily, like mine;
> ...



I dont see where I have to click to unhide my hosts?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont see where I have to click to unhide my hosts?





In MY GRID at WCG open your "my profile" page, it is at the very bottom of the page.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

mike047 said:


> In MY GRID at WCG open your "my profile" page, it is at the very bottom of the page.



I just had it figured out.  Ok so it might take a few right?  still not showing...


----------



## mike047 (Jun 13, 2009)

It might take a couple of updates.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

mike047 said:


> It might take a couple of updates.



ok cool.
Another thing is I just installed a 64 bit version of the client on the i7 rig.  Maybe yet its not really putting up any points.  However before I did this I still only did like 500 points the day before which I already had my AMD rig crunching.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok cool.
> Another thing is I just installed a 64 bit version of the client on the i7 rig.  Maybe yet its not really putting up any points.  However before I did this I still only did like 500 points the day before which I already had my AMD rig crunching.



Go to your MY GRID at WCG and under your "My Statistics" click on "Device Statistics". Is your i7 device name listed and if it is click and see the history for that device.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Go to your MY GRID at WCG and under your "My Statistics" click on "Device Statistics". Is your i7 device name listed and if it is click and see the history for that device.



my i7 should be the one in the bottom I would say?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my i7 should be the one in the bottom I would say?



How did you come up with a device name "fcd44e513c246b"?  Is that the AMD rig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

msgclb said:


> How did you come up with a device name "fcd44e513c246b"?  Is that the AMD rig?



I guess   two results, should be that one.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I guess   two results, should be that one.



I've always given my rigs device name such as...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've always given my rigs device name such as...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/WCG 06-13-09-11am-1.jpg



i should have done that, but never realized it   can you change them afterwards?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i should have done that, but never realized it   can you change them afterwards?



I did this once so hopefully this is correct.
Using Windows open your System Properties tab and enter a new Computer description in the text box.






I believe the WCG client will start a new device under that name. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 13, 2009)

I think WCG just renames the computer and keeps the stats for it.

EDIT:Yes, just checked mine and it just renames the computer to what you change to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I did this once so hopefully this is correct.
> Using Windows open your System Properties tab and enter a new Computer description in the text box.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/WCG 06-13-09-12pm-1.jpg
> ...



i already did it to the amd rig, the other one i'll leave as chicken patty sine its my main rig you know.  but this one i changed because when I add more rigs it'll get confusing


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Milke. I never got that to work before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

ok, none of my rigs are submitting anything.  someone help!!!


am I connected to a wrong server/project/internet etc whatever.  

the middle rig is the Phenom II rig which I no longer have, so dont look at that one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

this is my i7 rig.  its completing projects


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

go to the projects tab and hit update a few times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> go to the projects tab and hit update a few times



did it like six times, and then?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

the completed ones should go away soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the completed ones should go away soon



they did, thanks.  HOpefully next update is better for me


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> they did, thanks.  HOpefully next update is better for me



Can't believe the amount of projects you guys are going through with your i7s*jealousy*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah... my WUs only take a few mins over an hour to complete and i run 4-8 threads at a time.

4-8 WU in just over an hour is not bad


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm down to 35 rigs.. I'm working on a few more.. just not complete yet, and not enough time in a day. 

Check out my badges.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 13, 2009)

Well i have moved back home now.. so hopefully my parents don't notice a spike in the electrical bill  + got my RAM back from crucial = happy.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2009)

I've got 165 results in progress....


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got 165 results in progress....



I have 4


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

Moving On UP!
went up 6 places! LOL


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2009)

I've got 75 Pending Validation...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I have 4



4 is way better than 0.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 13, 2009)

You guys think my step-dad would notice if I left my computers running while i go on vacation for 3 weeks?  :/  I'll be bummed if he notices and turns them off.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> 4 is way better than 0.



True, And with the help of my sister's rig I normally get 6!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> True, And with the help of my sister's rig I normally get 6!



Nice!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2009)

Duxx said:


> You guys think my step-dad would notice if I left my computers running while i go on vacation for 3 weeks?  :/  I'll be bummed if he notices and turns them off.



How loud are they? Remember to power off all monitors to help with the power bill as well. The bill should only jump around 20 bucks.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is my i7 rig.  its completing projects
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/Capture282.jpg



Go to the Projects tab, highlight the World Community Grid as shown below (it does show World Community Grid?) and then click Update. It could take a few seconds or more to update. The Status should change showing your progress. Then go back to the Task tab and see it worked.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 14, 2009)

Impressive what a single Q6600 @ 3240MHz is capable of


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

im still not updating anything guys


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have gone up to 
#118 

O Yea!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I have gone up to
> #118
> 
> O Yea!



pretty soon you are going to be past me, Im not submitting anything, and im crunching away.  This is frustrating.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

try this

Close the app down completly and then restart it see if that helps

WCG Forum 


> Whenever the client has diagnosed a network problem, it will start a retry-counter showing a deferral time that can be seen in the projects tab of the BOINC manager Advanced view. The servers will sometimes be on-line, but one or the other server daemon is paused or off line or plain very busy. Then the Project will instruct the client to back off. That can be 1, 5, 10, 60 minutes and more. It helps to ensure that when the project comes back on-line, the network does not get overloaded with thousands of simultaneous requests, almost as were there a Distributed Denial of Service attack.
> 
> The message of all this is: Don't use the Update button if you don't have to. The less that button is pushed, the more efficient the grid can function, the more unique devices can be serviced in a unit of time



so when you update agian all of it will count for you


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 14, 2009)

Just put my X3 and Semperon back to crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> try this
> 
> Close the app down completly and then restart it see if that helps
> 
> ...



i restarted my PC earlier, so that should have done the trick.  We'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

ok, last update I got 903 points 


look at the last two hosts.







I guess it picks it up under a new host since I renamed my AMD rig today, and installed a new version of the BOINC client on the i7.  Next few updates I hope to see some better numbers.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

so its working ok now?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, I've went from 76 to 94 pending.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

when it says ready to report what do i press?
i have 5 just sitting at 100%


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> when it says ready to report what do i press?
> i have 5 just sitting at 100%



goto the projects tab and click update


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> goto the projects tab and click update



thanks
i went up again!
114

milestone = passed 200


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> thanks
> i went up again!
> 114
> 
> milestone = passed 200



Nice 
Keep crunching~


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> You guys think my step-dad would notice if I left my computers running while i go on vacation for 3 weeks?  :/  I'll be bummed if he notices and turns them off.



Why not tell him not to turn off your computer whilr you're gone because it's doing a 3 week computation for your destiny?



ShadowFold said:


> Just put my X3 and Semperon back to crunching



So you re-joined our team???



Chicken Patty said:


> im still not updating anything guys



When you installed the new client did you use your WCG login and password?
EDIT: Wait a minute.....you're getting points according to this:





Wooooooo!! I passed the boss!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

I got about another 500 points last update.  Next couple of updates should be ok.  We'll see.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got about another 500 points last update.  Next couple of updates should be ok.  We'll see.



Ya...it'll pick up CP. Even my points are a bit low for yesterday....hoping to come out with a 2000+ today!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya...it'll pick up CP. Even my points are a bit low for yesterday....hoping to come out with a 2000+ today!!



i hope so for both of us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like i'm finally rolling.  Now if the rest of the updates continue like this, that'll be good 












all points came from my i7.  but I woke up to find my amd rig down.  power cable was a bit stretched and came off the socket on the wall


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm seeing things around the net about CUDA and crunching and it working.  How can this be done?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm seeing things around the net about CUDA and crunching and it working.  How can this be done?



not familiar with CUDA.  what is it?


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_home.html#


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

gpugrid

gpus can crunch but the points go to a different project called gpugrid which i have started a team. 

the points do not go to WCG though


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gpugrid
> 
> gpus can crunch but the points go to a different project called gpugrid which i have started a team.
> 
> the points do not go to WCG though



Goes to curing cancer/diseases and all that though?  If so, sign me up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

so same thing as BOINC really, its crunching, but with the GPU, and the results go to project?  thats it right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

if you crunch on gpu you loose a cpu core to that gpu but yea... thats the spirit erocker


----------



## mike047 (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if you crunch on gpu you loose a cpu core to that gpu but yea... thats the spirit erocker



You don't have to give up a core to crunch GPU Grid.  Ubuntu will straight up crunch both without issue.  There are hacks to do the same with XP and vista...don't know about 7.  I crunched GPUGrid for awhile.

They had protein projects.

http://www.gpugrid.net/science.php


----------



## msgclb (Jun 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like i'm finally rolling.  Now if the rest of the updates continue like this, that'll be good
> 
> but I woke up to find my amd rig down.  power cable was a bit stretched and came off the socket on the wall



It sounds like you need to move the wall!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It sounds like you need to move the wall!



   i'm looking up a how to on how to do that now


----------



## msgclb (Jun 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm looking up a how to on how to do that now



Actually what you need to do is visit your local Office Depot or another retailer and get something like this for about $10.

Belkin® Home/Office Series Surge Protector, 6 Outlets, 4' Cord, 720 Joules 

PS: That's the way I move walls!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Actually what you need to do is visit your local Office Depot or another retailer and get something like this for about $10.
> 
> Belkin® Home/Office Series Surge Protector, 6 Outlets, 4' Cord, 720 Joules
> 
> PS: That's the way I move walls!



I have one.  Looks like its time for a 2nd one 

hey MSGCLB, it wasn't long ago you were in my rear view mirror.  You've moved up quickly bro.  How many rigs you got crunching and what rigs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

an estimated 12 days to get into the top 100.  Good job everyone.  We have came an extremely long way, only since February.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have one.  Looks like its time for a 2nd one
> 
> hey MSGCLB, it wasn't long ago you were in my rear view mirror.  You've moved up quickly bro.  How many rigs you got crunching and what rigs?



Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3LR with Q6600, HD4870 24/7 rig, Vista 32-bit
ASUS P6T Deluxe with 965, (2) EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+, Windows 7 64-bit
DFI LanParty UT X58 with 920, (2) EVGA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216, Vista 64-bit
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P with Q6600, (2) EVGA E-Geforce 8800GT, Windows 7 64-bit

I also have a MSI K9A2 Platinum with a Phenom 9950, (2) Galaxy GeForce GTS 250 but it looks like I will have to RMA the motherboard.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo crossed 50K mark.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3LR with Q6600, HD4870 24/7 rig, Vista 32-bit
> ASUS P6T Deluxe with 965, (2) EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+, Windows 7 64-bit
> DFI LanParty UT X58 with 920, (2) EVGA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216, Vista 64-bit
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P with Q6600, (2) EVGA E-Geforce 8800GT, Windows 7 64-bit
> ...



Woo very nice farm bro! I only have one quad.. a Q6600 @ 3ghz (which produces half of my points..lol). Out of my 35 machines crunching.. Well, lately only 29... heat bad... lol.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Woo Hoo crossed 50K mark.



That's great!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> an estimated 12 days to get into the top 100.  Good job everyone.  We have came an extremely long way, only since February.



same here. about 12 days give or take.

if we get a few more machines running i bet it could be sooner.

good job everyone.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

everyone...

if you are running a 64bit OS please be sure to run the 64bit version of BIONC to achieve maximum potential out of your computer(s).


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

Can GPU's crunch too or just fold?
which are the cheapest but decent


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

gpus can crunch too but the points go to GPUGRID and not WCG. the help all goes to help ppl though.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

so i should crunch with cpu and fold with gpu this way i help 2 different

Milestones Today 
Assassin48 passes 500 
#112


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

thats what most ppl do yes.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Can GPU's crunch too or just fold?
> which are the cheapest but decent



 everyone should use there GPU's to help fold for our folding team. My GTX 285 has been acting up but once I get it back i'm putting it back to folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3LR with Q6600, HD4870 24/7 rig, Vista 32-bit
> ASUS P6T Deluxe with 965, (2) EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+, Windows 7 64-bit
> DFI LanParty UT X58 with 920, (2) EVGA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216, Vista 64-bit
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P with Q6600, (2) EVGA E-Geforce 8800GT, Windows 7 64-bit
> ...



damn nice bro.  man just a few i7 rigs can crunch sooo hard.  I want moooarrrrr



suraswami said:


> Woo Hoo crossed 50K mark.



congrats 



Fitseries3 said:


> everyone...
> 
> if you are running a 64bit OS please be sure to run the 64bit version of BIONC to achieve maximum potential out of your computer(s).



just did this two days ago


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys. I just replaced the e7200 chip in one of my crunchers with a Q6600. If anyone needs a CHEAP crunching chip, let me know. This chip HAS to go to a cruncher though. 



Mindweaver said:


> everyone should use there GPU's to help fold for our folding team. My GTX 285 has been acting up but once I get it back i'm putting it back to folding.



Yeah. I'm kinda embarrased. I haven't got back to folding after getting my new rigs up and running. I will sometime this week.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

PM me a low price


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> PM me a low price



YHPM


----------



## theonedub (Jun 15, 2009)

Wish I would've seen that e7200 message earlier.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Wish I would've seen that e7200 message earlier.



YHPM


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so i should crunch with cpu and fold with gpu this way i help 2 different
> 
> Milestones Today
> Assassin48 passes 500
> #112



For the win!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

way to go erocker


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks!  Just got it all up and running with Windows 7. I noticed something very profound when taking the screenshot.  THEY FINALLY UPGRADED PAINT!!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

A heads up for fellow crunchers, I'm going to be selling a "i7 cruncher setup in a box" within a day or two, if things don't work out with a deal I'm working on. Basically, it's a i7 CO, Gigabyte UD3R, 3x1 GB Super Talent DDR3, and a TRUE for a great combo price....


----------



## bogmali (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> A heads up for fellow crunchers, I'm going to be selling a "i7 cruncher setup in a box" within a day or two, if things don't work out with a deal I'm working on. Basically, it's a i7 CO, Gigabyte UD3R, 3x1 GB Super Talent DDR3, and a TRUE for a great combo price....



Paging Assasin48


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Paging Assasin48



LOL. Yup, that's exactly who I'm trying to work out a deal with.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL
its a good deal too 
i will probably get it too
just checking my money stash 

I will be running 2 i7 24/7 if i do get it


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I just replaced the e7200 chip in one of my crunchers with a Q6600. If anyone needs a CHEAP crunching chip, let me know. This chip HAS to go to a cruncher though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'm kinda embarrased. I haven't got back to folding after getting my new rigs up and running. I will sometime this week.



Did you sell the e7200????


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

i think he did
-----------
I will be adding another cruncher guys so watch out!
i7 @ 4ghz at least w/ true


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Bummer ~
Missed a chance for a good deal. Only running one system right now and would like to add another. I am curious about my upcoming electric bill.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Bummer ~
> Missed a chance for a good deal. Only running one system right now and would like to add another. I am curious about my upcoming electric bill.



what systems you crunching?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what systems you crunching?



The one listed in the System Specs


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

i will keep an eye out for a cpu for you

btw nice rig 

you crunch 24/7


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Pretty much. Have gone 3 to 4 days before restarting system and giving it a break. I have to suspend when watching Bluray movies but can leave it running when playing games

Like I said before though, I will be curious what increase to expect in my next electric bill.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Pretty much. Have gone 3 to 4 days before restarting system and giving it a break. I have to suspend when watching Bluray movies but can leave it running when playing games
> 
> Like I said before though, I will be curious what increase to expect in my next electric bill.



less then 2 i7 rigs LOL


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> less then 2 i7 rigs LOL



Very true

Although I wish (could afford) 2 i7 rigs


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Very true
> 
> Although I wish (could afford) 2 i7 rigs



wait for some deals

thats what i did
 and got some really nice ones from tpu members


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool~
Nice system in your specs (dual 4870x2's)

How many rigs are you crunching with?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

1 at the moment 
955 @ 3.9ghz

i turned it off a few mins ago

that 955 rig is leaving and an i7 is coming


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Crunching POWER ~ Sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

i7's crunch hard as hell guys.  with HT on its eight projects at once   my single i7 was giving me about 4000-4400 PPD at 4Ghz.  I've been doing poorly lately do to tweaks and stuff where i've had the rigs down a lot and stuff.  These next few days if everything goes well, and if the weather doesn't fuck with the power.  I should be seeing some nice points as I have a 2nd rig crunching now.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Crunching POWER ~ Sweet



yup
hopefully 
2 i7 can make up to what other people on here make in a day


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i7's crunch hard as hell guys.  with HT on its eight projects at once   my single i7 was giving me about 4000-4400 PPD at 4Ghz.  I've been doing poorly lately do to tweaks and stuff where i've had the rigs down a lot and stuff.  These next few days if everything goes well, and if the weather doesn't fuck with the power.  I should be seeing some nice points as I have a 2nd rig crunching now.



2 i7 rigs Very SWEET


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> 2 i7 rigs Very SWEET



 I wish

my 2nd rig is not an i7.  It is a AMD Athlon 64 x2 4400+  Socket 939.  But hey, its good for about 400-600 points more a day


----------



## Duxx (Jun 15, 2009)

chicken patty, hit me up on AIM fakeusercoldkamu


----------



## bogmali (Jun 15, 2009)

Woot, 3rd i7 rig is now operational However, I had to power down the 2nd one because I tripped a CB again and It won't reset so I lost my net connection. Will grab a USB wireless stick tomorrow and she'll be crunching and folding again.

Oh yeah it's WC so I will play with the OC tomorrow


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Woot, 3rd i7 rig is now operational However, I had to power down the 2nd one because I tripped a CB again and It won't reset so I lost my net connection. Will grab a USB wireless stick tomorrow and she'll be crunching and folding again.



i need to catch up to you!
man all these i7 rigs going up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Woot, 3rd i7 rig is now operational However, I had to power down the 2nd one because I tripped a CB again and It won't reset so I lost my net connection. Will grab a USB wireless stick tomorrow and she'll be crunching and folding again.
> 
> Oh yeah it's WC so I will play with the OC tomorrow




good going bro.  You'll crunch some serious numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

got some pretty decent numbers in today.  The i7 rig was down shortly today, but looks like its picking up.

My AMD rig has no points last update.  I had it off most day tweaking it and cleaning it up.  Also took it over to my buddies house for a few pics.

its back up and crunching 24/7 now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

lookin good CP


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> got some pretty decent numbers in today.  The i7 rig was down shortly today, but looks like its picking up.
> 
> My AMD rig has no points last update.  I had it off most day tweaking it and cleaning it up.  Also took it over to my buddies house for a few pics.
> 
> ...



Haha....I told you not to worry!! 

Don't worry...because worrying is like paying interest on a debt that you may never have owed!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

Only 413 points today, running 2 i7's and a Q6600. WTF. Power must have went out at home or something. Dammit, and my office is too far away to go home and check on it.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Only 413 points today, running 2 i7's and a Q6600. WTF. Power must have went out at home or something. Dammit, and my office is too far away to go home and check on it.




I feel your pain there, I've come home numerous times and find all my rigs restarted (Windows auto update) and/or completely shutdown because the stupid CB tripped again. I really need to upgrade that circuit to a 20A one.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

Or just send me one of your i7 rigs


----------



## DimitryB (Jun 15, 2009)

Joined.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I feel your pain there, I've come home numerous times and find all my rigs restarted (Windows auto update) and/or completely shutdown because the stupid CB tripped again. I really need to upgrade that circuit to a 20A one.



That's why serious crunchers install as service.Even if it's sitting at the log in screen it's still crunching away.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I feel your pain there, I've come home numerous times and find all my rigs restarted (Windows auto update) and/or completely shutdown because the stupid CB tripped again. I really need to upgrade that circuit to a 20A one.



You can send me one as well!.. lol bogmali I see you closing in... lol your on my heels..   I need a few i7's..lol but being broke sucks!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

really curious how many points do you get with 2 i7 rigs running 24/7 and what speed?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> That's why serious crunchers install as service.Even if it's sitting at the log in screen it's still crunching away.



Yepper, RAMMIE is correct. I have all of my machines installed as a service. Also, once you've installed as a service set the service to restart after fail. Leave the minutes to restart at 0 to restart as soon as it fails.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

and remember to use the 64bit version when you can to get the most outta your rig


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yepper, RAMMIE is correct. I have all of my machines installed as a service. Also, once you've installed as a service set the service to restart after fail. Leave the minutes to restart at 0 to restart as soon as it fails.




Excellent!
For those that don't know how.
navigate to services through Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Services 
or from RUN =services.msc

Go to the properties of the BOINC service and then the Recovery tab.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> really curious how many points do you get with 2 i7 rigs running 24/7 and what speed?



I average 30000 WCG,4600 boinc with a 920 @ 3900


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, I went to Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Services, and I can't find Boinc on the list...


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I went to Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Services, and I can't find Boinc on the list...



You don't have it installed as a service.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I went to Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Services, and I can't find Boinc on the list...



Re-install WCG as a service first.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> You don't have it installed as a service.



LOL. Brain dead today. I'll reinstall tonight as a service. I think the installer gives you the option at install, correct?


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

Fits guide
6 screens down


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2009)

Remember, to change the service login to a user with administrative rights. By doing this you will prevent the "No work error" to occur.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Fits guide
> 6 screens down



Yeah, I forgot about that....I'll reinstall tonight. The boinc manager is not reliable. I'm constantly having to update/reset.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

In Boinc versions 6.0 and above it's called Protected Mode instead of service install.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I forgot about that....I'll reinstall tonight. The boinc manager is not reliable. I'm constantly having to update/reset.



The Boinc manager just sucks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2009)

How do I know if it's working or not. It says I'm getting less points with my X3 and Semperon running, yet when I was running just my X3 I was getting almost double. 






The time in May was just my X3, and the newest one is my X3 and a 2ghz semperon.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How do I know if it's working or not. It says I'm getting less points with my X3 and Semperon running, yet when I was running just my X3 I was getting almost double.
> 
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.o...691200000&y13=5079&d14=1242604800000&y14=1525
> 
> The time in May was just my X3, and the newest one is my X3 and a 2ghz semperon.



If you just started it will take a week until you start seeing your average.The work you do also has to be done by another person and returned before you get the points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lookin good CP


thanks, today is crappy, not even 1k points yet.  Guess i'm seeing the effects of both rigs going down yesterday.  My i7 had restarted over night.  found it in the log in screen this morning .  Dont know why.  I just juiced it up slightly as far as QPI, DRAM, IOH, etc.  Not CPU, I know it has enough.



DimitryB said:


> Joined.



thanks and welcome aboard 



RAMMIE said:


> I average 30000 WCG,4600 boinc with a 920 @ 3900



very good, at 4GHz I used to get about 4400K a day.  hit 5k one day, but have no idea why, never did it again.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 16, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> The Boinc manager just sucks.



If I install as a service, can I still control the percentage of CPU usage? If so, how?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good, at 4GHz I used to get about 4400K a day.  hit 5k one day, but have no idea why, never did it again.



so with 2 @ 4ghz each 

so around 8800K a day would be ok?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so with 2 @ 4ghz each
> 
> so around 8800K a day would be ok?



yeah that seems about right.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 17, 2009)

I joined the team


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 17, 2009)

How are we doing guys? Still climbing and growing My Skulltrail and i7 have been chugging away for sometime now without issue.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 17, 2009)

Once I get my quad up and running next week I'll have it setup there too.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 18, 2009)

Ahhhhhh step dad brought the rig down!!  Like hours after I Left damnit!  So im basically going to be putting out 0 for the next 3 weeks... but when i get back ill put all 4 back online and hopefully upgrade to an i7... and ill get my friend who just purchased an i7 to start crunching also  

Computer is having a hard time loading any stats page, but looks like things are dandy.

--Duxx from Peru


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

got my PE850 running...

p4 3ghz with HT 

running on ubuntu 9.04 x64

i have her in my closet running ethernet and power only. i use tightVNC for remote access.

i have a few more of these im hoping to get running soon if i can find parts


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 19, 2009)

VNC rocks out...when I was in my Folding Farm phase I used to have 6 or 7 desktops up...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah i really like being able to see my linux machines from my winders rig.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, we had a few intense storms run through the area today. I have 2 fried power supplies, and god knows what else. I'll be down to one crunching rig, until I'm able to replace them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Ahhhhhh step dad brought the rig down!!  Like hours after I Left damnit!  So im basically going to be putting out 0 for the next 3 weeks... but when i get back ill put all 4 back online and hopefully upgrade to an i7... and ill get my friend who just purchased an i7 to start crunching also
> 
> Computer is having a hard time loading any stats page, but looks like things are dandy.
> 
> --Duxx from Peru



hows machu picchu 



Paulieg said:


> Well, we had a few intense storms run through the area today. I have 2 fried power supplies, and god knows what else. I'll be down to one crunching rig, until I'm able to replace them.


sucks dude.  Hope nothing else went bad.  Keep us posted


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

wow....

i kept the faith and let both my rigs run through the storms. both prevailed luckily.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like it was just one PSU, and one gpu. It's funny though, the rig with the dead gpu the PSU was fine, but it wouldn't boot until I switched out cards. I'll be down until I have some cash to replace them next week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Looks like it was just one PSU, and one gpu. It's funny though, the rig with the dead gpu the PSU was fine in, but it wouldn't boot until I switched out cards. I'll be down until I have some cash to replace them next week.



i wish you the best of luck dude.  Hope you can get them running ASAP.

I had my rigs off a few times after getting home from work due to storms.  I think thats what caused my 4870 to go bad dude


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Paulie. I have lost stuff from storm/power outages also, definitely sucks  Usually it the ram that goes for me, but I have lost motherboards and a psu too. Now I shut down when it get stormy around here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

i run everything in my house on a power conditioner. it seems to keep the gremilins at bay.

just a helpfull suggestion though.

good luck on getting them fixed


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 19, 2009)

I have one of those now too, but I still shut 'em down when I can.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Looks like it was just one PSU, and one gpu. It's funny though, the rig with the dead gpu the PSU was fine, but it wouldn't boot until I switched out cards. I'll be down until I have some cash to replace them next week.


Help is on it's way. Sending PSU tomorrow to get that rig back up and running!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Help is on it's way. Sending PSU tomorrow to get that rig back up and running!



You the man! Some day, I'll return the favor. It will get fired up and crunching the day I get it.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for helping Paulieg out 
That is what I call excellent team work


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 19, 2009)

BUCK is the man! 

And sorry to hear about that paulieg  what GPU did you lose?

I have a spare 7300gt to get you back up and crunchin that I can send over if ya need


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> BUCK is the man!
> 
> And sorry to hear about that paulieg  what GPU did you lose?
> 
> I have a spare 7300gt to get you back up and crunchin that I can send over if ya need



It was an 8800GT. . I appreciate the offer, but I need a card I can fold with. Any WCG members have any decent folding cards that they may want to trade for a BNIB Cooler Master Elite 331 mid tower case?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hows machu picchu



Matte de coca is  necessary when you get off the plane from Lima....mmmmmatte de cocaaaa.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 19, 2009)

Seems I can't get a stable overclock on my graphics. My computer keeps crashing after so often, it kinda sucks. But I think other programs may be causing it to crash.
Idk, but my computer is putting up one hell of a fight to keep this going!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It was an 8800GT. . I appreciate the offer, but I need a card I can fold with. Any WCG members have any decent folding cards that they may want to trade for a BNIB Cooler Master Elite 331 mid tower case?



Dang that was a pretty good card. Your welcome, with I had an 8/9 series card to give


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, I had a big power outage last night. All of my rigs where down for awhile.... but Everything is back crunching! and folding!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

Bogmali hooked me up with a great deal on another card. Thanks man! Looks like I'll be back in business on my other two rigs in less than a week!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweet thats good to hear!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Sweet thats good to hear!



Yup. I'll just have to deal with the crappy numbers until then. It's all good though. I'm sure some of you can make up for my lack of production.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Matte de coca is  necessary when you get off the plane from Lima....mmmmmatte de cocaaaa.



never had matte in my life   any good?


----------



## suraswami (Jun 19, 2009)

my machine will stop crunching for about 3 weeks, going on vacation


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 20, 2009)

suraswami said:


> my machine will stop crunching for about 3 weeks, going on vacation



have fun on the vacation. Why not leave it run while your gone? I leave mine run but i lower the clock speed to slightly under stock just to be sure its going to be stable and to keep me at ease about the temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

hey guys, spoke with FIT, he said he won't have any internet till Tuesday.  He wanted me to let you guys know.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, spoke with FIT, he said he won't have any internet till Tuesday.  He wanted me to let you guys know.



Sorry to hear that. I hope everything is ok. Well, after this recent storm took out one of my power supplies and a gpu, I'm up and running 2 rigs. My third rig will be up early next week, thanks to a couple of great WCG/Folding team members.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, spoke with FIT, he said he won't have any internet till Tuesday.  He wanted me to let you guys know.



Holy sh@t! That sucks. I could not live without the internet and would have to seek out some sort of counseling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope everything is ok. Well, after this recent storm took out one of my power supplies and a gpu, I'm up and running 2 rigs. My third rig will be up early next week, thanks to a couple of great WCG/Folding team members.



further proof that TPU is just the best forum everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 



HammerON said:


> Holy sh@t! That sucks. I could not live without the internet and would have to seek out some sort of counseling



I think I have to agree with you


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> further proof that TPU is just the best forum everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have to agree with you



If I'm outta cap, I resort to photoshop for conselling!!
and if it doesn't help I'd hit the books


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 21, 2009)

No wonder why I'm back to pie world 

This i7 suckers really do make all the difference 

That's my new rig in action:


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> No wonder why I'm back to pie world
> 
> This i7 suckers really do make all the difference
> 
> ...



Now you just need to overclock that bad boy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> No wonder why I'm back to pie world
> 
> This i7 suckers really do make all the difference
> 
> ...



yeah man.  my next cruncher will be another i7.  dual cores help and stuff but i rather waste a bit more and get an i7 rig.  

Reason why I'm doing a C2D rig for crunching is because my buddy had donated a CPU, so I said ehhh why not.  BUt i have already bought a CPU for it anyways, just in case he needed his back.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have fun on the vacation. Why not leave it run while your gone? I leave mine run but i lower the clock speed to slightly under stock just to be sure its going to be stable and to keep me at ease about the temps



I guess vacation for everything


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Now you just need to overclock that bad boy.





Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man.  my next cruncher will be another i7.  dual cores help and stuff but i rather waste a bit more and get an i7 rig.



Thanks Paulieg and Chicken Patty 

About OC, yeah sooner or later I will. But for now I'm happy with low 60's temps. You know when you just get a "new toy", you do your best not to scratch it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks Paulieg and Chicken Patty
> 
> About OC, yeah sooner or later I will. But for now I'm happy with low 60's temps. You know when you just get a "new toy", you do your best not to scratch it



that is true.  bro.  How many points a day is your i7 putting out at stock clocks?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man.  my next cruncher will be another i7.  dual cores help and stuff but i rather waste a bit more and get an i7 rig.
> 
> Reason why I'm doing a C2D rig for crunching is because my buddy had donated a CPU, so I said ehhh why not.  BUt i have already bought a CPU for it anyways, just in case he needed his back.



When you factor in power usage, the i7 is the only way to go for crunching. Using a kill-a-watt for power readings (maybe not the most accurate, but gives you an idea) my X3370 uses 270-290 watts running wcg. My i7 uses about 330. Both are clocked at 4ghz. 8 wu's at a time vs. 4 with just a little more power usage. If you are committed to long term, the i7 almost pays for itself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

4x4n said:


> When you factor in power usage, the i7 is the only way to go for crunching. Using a kill-a-watt for power readings (maybe not the most accurate, but gives you an idea) my X3370 uses 270-290 watts running wcg. My i7 uses about 330. Both are clocked at 4ghz. 8 wu's at a time vs. 4 with just a little more power usage. If you are committed to long term, the i7 almost pays for itself



it sure does.  its better to have a few i7 rigs than a whole bunch of C2D's or x2's or even Q's or Phenoms.  i7 just literally crunches them all


----------



## msgclb (Jun 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> No wonder why I'm back to pie world
> 
> This i7 suckers really do make all the difference
> 
> That's my new rig in action:



What motherboard did you put that i7 sucker in?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 21, 2009)

I ran my i7 with the stock cooler and just optimized defaults until I got the 1366 bracket for my TRUE. I was surprised that my temps were only in the low 70's. I was getting about 24-25k wcg points. But now at 4ghz it's right about 35k.


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that is true.  bro.  How many points a day is your i7 putting out at stock clocks?



No Idea 

What's the easiest way to check it out?

I mean, for a single rig?


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 21, 2009)

msgclb said:


> What motherboard did you put that i7 sucker in?



GA-EX58-UD4P. Very happy with the mobo


----------



## msgclb (Jun 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> No Idea
> 
> What's the easiest way to check it out?
> 
> I mean, for a single rig?



Here's one way to compare. Go to your My Grid page and under My Statistics click on Device Statistics.

You should see your Device Name list like this...






When you click on the Device Name you will get this ...

(DFI-X58 i7 920 @ 3.5GHz)





If you don't see the you Device Names then you probably need to go to your My Profile and check BOINC Show Hosts:.


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks msgclb 

So far that's what I got:

21/06/09  	 	0:003:01:41:32  	 	9,646  	 	   16
20/06/09 		0:005:02:03:43 		14,562 	   	   25
19/06/09 		0:000:04:02:40 		544 		             1

I think is too soon to say. And I have been gaming a lot and messing around with the new rig.

Will report solid results in a week or so.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes... 

I'm going nutz without net but I have been working some projects that needed attention. 

I should have net back tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 21, 2009)

4x4n said:


> When you factor in power usage, the i7 is the only way to go for crunching. Using a kill-a-watt for power readings (maybe not the most accurate, but gives you an idea) my X3370 uses 270-290 watts running wcg. My i7 uses about 330. Both are clocked at 4ghz. 8 wu's at a time vs. 4 with just a little more power usage. If you are committed to long term, the i7 almost pays for itself



 Very true! I've got a mix of single's (A,P4,PD), atom's, Duo's, dual Xeon's, X2's, Q2D, and I can barely hang with the i7 members... lol but, it does take a lot of time to keep up with 35 crunchers.. I usually have 4 to 5 down at a time... Plus, I usually have 60 to 90 Pending Validation at any given time but, I do have 159 to 165 in progress at the same time.

 Out of all my crunchers I have to say the Q6600 @ 3ghz is the best of mine based on price vs performance. 

 With that being said, "Yes" a couple of i7's really do make the difference! I'm not saying run out and buy two i7's, but if you do you could fall into the TPU hired gun catagory! hehehe..lol


----------



## msgclb (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you know how much your life is worth? Currently mine is $1,721.81.

On Monday Jun 8 I spent the morning in an ER getting my life pumped back into me and that's what they charged. A couple of days later my doctor sent me home with enough prescriptions to start my own pharmacy. Just remember you never know whose life you might save!

I've been slowly gathering the components to put another i7 rig online. All I need now is the motherboard, memory and an ultra-120 for the 920. After I pay my July 1 bills I hope that I'll have enough left over to get it up and running.

For a couple of weeks the temperature here has been going from a low in the 80s to the high 90s. My AC in the afternoons can't keep up with those 90s. This is affecting my crunching and folding and I'm temped to shut everything down and buy a ticket to the coldest place on earth. Right now I'd settle for a tornado if that's what it takes to bring rain.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 21, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Do you know how much your life is worth? Currently mine is $1,721.81.
> 
> On Monday Jun 8 I spent the morning in an ER getting my life pumped back into me and that's what they charged. A couple of days later my doctor sent me home with enough prescriptions to start my own pharmacy. Just remember you never know whose life you might save!
> 
> ...



 Good to see you alive and kicking!! What happened?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 21, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Do you know how much your life is worth? Currently mine is $1,721.81.



You're worth a lot more than that bro! That figure just adds to your whole worth! $1,721.81 + msgclb = priceless!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> You're worth a lot more than that bro! That figure just adds to your whole worth! $1,721.81 + msgclb = priceless!



i agree.

Thank god you are ok dude, what happened to you?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Good to see you alive and kicking!! What happened?





Chicken Patty said:


> i agree.
> 
> Thank god you are ok dude, what happened to you?



Have you heard of "URI"? It's viral upper respiratory infection. Breathing was darn near impossible. I was coughing and gasping for air. I was not to far away from having pneumonia. The cure is antibiotics, steroids and mucinex! That is after several hours on a breathing machine.



Mindweaver said:


> You're worth a lot more than that bro! That figure just adds to your whole worth! $1,721.81 + msgclb = priceless!



OK.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Have you heard of "URI"? It's viral upper respiratory infection. Breathing was darn near impossible. I was coughing and gasping for air. I was not to far away from having pneumonia. The cure is antibiotics, steroids and mucinex! That is after several hours on a breathing machine.



Sorry to hear and glad that you're OK


BTW team, I'm going to be one less i7 rig since my 920 decided to crap out on me Funny thing is that sucker is not even OCed. If was the one in my main rig-woke up yesterday to find it shutdown Powered it up and it will only boot but not POST and just hang there. Numerous BIOS resets and restarts and finally I decided to take her apart. I was ready to declare the BIOSTAR mobo as being the culprit but when I switched out parts with my other rigs, the mobo works but the CPU is shotbanghead: So awaiting on Intel to RMA this sucker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Have you heard of "URI"? It's viral upper respiratory infection. Breathing was darn near impossible. I was coughing and gasping for air. I was not to far away from having pneumonia. The cure is antibiotics, steroids and mucinex! That is after several hours on a breathing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.



damn dude that sounds crazy.  Glad you are ok man.



bogmali said:


> Sorry to hear and glad that you're OK
> 
> 
> BTW team, I'm going to be one less i7 rig since my 920 decided to crap out on me Funny thing is that sucker is not even OCed. If was the one in my main rig-woke up yesterday to find it shutdown Powered it up and it will only boot but not POST and just hang there. Numerous BIOS resets and restarts and finally I decided to take her apart. I was ready to declare the BIOSTAR mobo as being the culprit but when I switched out parts with my other rigs, the mobo works but the CPU is shotbanghead: So awaiting on Intel to RMA this sucker



sorry to hear about this.  HOpe you can get it back up and running soon


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude that sounds crazy.  Glad you are ok man.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear about this.  HOpe you can get it back up and running soon



Darn thats no good man :\ 

I hope the RMA gets over with quick! Best of luck.

It must have hated life at stock clocks.. Those darn i7's just can't live at those speeds


----------



## msgclb (Jun 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Sorry to hear and glad that you're OK
> 
> 
> BTW team, I'm going to be one less i7 rig since my 920 decided to crap out on me Funny thing is that sucker is not even OCed. If was the one in my main rig-woke up yesterday to find it shutdown Powered it up and it will only boot but not POST and just hang there. Numerous BIOS resets and restarts and finally I decided to take her apart. I was ready to declare the BIOSTAR mobo as being the culprit but when I switched out parts with my other rigs, the mobo works but the CPU is shotbanghead: So awaiting on Intel to RMA this sucker



I've never had a CPU die on me so would be interested in knowing how Intel handles your RMA.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 22, 2009)

wonder how AMD would handle an RMA on a lapped CPU (see my avvy)


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Do you know how much your life is worth? Currently mine is $1,721.81.
> 
> On Monday Jun 8 I spent the morning in an ER getting my life pumped back into me and that's what they charged. A couple of days later my doctor sent me home with enough prescriptions to start my own pharmacy. Just remember you never know whose life you might save!
> 
> ...



You are always welcome to come to Alaska


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Sorry to hear and glad that you're OK
> 
> 
> BTW team, I'm going to be one less i7 rig since my 920 decided to crap out on me Funny thing is that sucker is not even OCed. If was the one in my main rig-woke up yesterday to find it shutdown Powered it up and it will only boot but not POST and just hang there. Numerous BIOS resets and restarts and finally I decided to take her apart. I was ready to declare the BIOSTAR mobo as being the culprit but when I switched out parts with my other rigs, the mobo works but the CPU is shotbanghead: So awaiting on Intel to RMA this sucker



Bog, how the hell did you pull off over 8000 with one of your i7's down? Geez. Not bad at all for a disabled cruncher. I'm stuck at 4000 or so. Hopefully I'll get my other i7 back up by tomorrow night.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Bog, how the hell did you pull off over 8000 with one of your i7's down? Geez. Not bad at all for a disabled cruncher. I'm stuck at 4000 or so. Hopefully I'll get my other i7 back up by tomorrow night.




 The other 2 i7's are OCed at 3.2 and 3.4 respectively. I just threw my an MTEC on my quad Xeon  so I will OCing the sucker tonight


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The other 2 i7's are OCed at 3.2 and 3.4 respectively. I just threw my an MTEC on my quad Xeon  so I will OCing the sucker tonight



LOL. That would explain it. I thought you had 2 i7's instead of 3. Damn. If I bought another, my wife would kill me.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, We are at 103! 



Project Rank  	Team  	Today  	Last Update  	Yesterday  	2 Days Ago  	Average  	Last 7 days  	Last 28 Days  	RAC  	FDC RAC  	Total Credit
103 	TechPowerUp! 	55,040 	55,040 	200,510 	199,564 	198,506 	1,241,386 	5,166,225 	142,115 	189,303 	12,836,097


----------



## theonedub (Jun 22, 2009)

Those i7 rigs are killer, too bad its way out of my price range. Im trying to get a quad put together here shortly because what I am running now is horribly inefficient.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2009)

in about 2 or 3 more days we should be top 100 guys, keep pushing


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> in about 2 or 3 more days we should be top 100 guys, keep pushing



My i7 and Q6600 are now running full bore, and tomorrow my 2nd i7 will be back up. For the final push to the top 100, I'm going to clock the snot out of all of them for the next couple of days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My i7 and Q6600 are now running full bore, and tomorrow my 2nd i7 will be back up. For the final push to the top 100, I'm going to clock the snot out of all of them for the next couple of days.



awesome.  I think I will be building another core i7 rig to replace my amd athlon x2 rig.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> in about 2 or 3 more days we should be top 100 guys, keep pushing



After 100... What should we shoot for next... 75? or 90?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2009)

How about 50? 

Just kidding, I know we should keep it realistic. I would say 90.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea, 90 sounds good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> After 100... What should we shoot for next... 75? or 90?



1


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1



All in time my friend... all in time!  Everybody keep buying i7's, and we'll be there in no time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2009)

man, I got somebody else about to blow off my rear view mirror 

Dustyshiv has some steam going for him


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to say I have to put both of my crunching rigs on hold. Today as I was walking out of my local grocery store to my truck and I noticed my truck parked across the street in the second parking lot with no window on the passenger side and I thought to myself "I didn't leave the windows rolled down did I?" As I got closer I noticed the glass everywhere and the window shattered with some tid bits of class sticking up from the door panel... First they tried to pick my lock with something and then they broke it and dented the door a little so then they broke my window with a rock(found it on the floorboard) and stole my CD/DVD player with flip out screen and ripped out my 2 10" JL subs in the back seets and left the AMP... So unfortunately I have to put my rigs on hold and sell my good phenom II for some extra $$$ to help pay for the damages. Today definitely wasn't the best day ever 

Heres a pick of the door lock, you can see me almost  It's a bit dirty too


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that boomstik360 
That really sucks ~


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

It was pretty lame. It is going to be fixed pretty soon once I get some money lol. For now plastic over the window for the win!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2009)

that really sucks.


----------



## loonym (Jun 24, 2009)

The top 50 is only like 3 months away for this team if you keep the current pace so it's very realistic. In time, as the team matures, no goal will be out of reach. Great crunching TPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I'm sorry to say I have to put both of my crunching rigs on hold. Today as I was walking out of my local grocery store to my truck and I noticed my truck parked across the street in the second parking lot with no window on the passenger side and I thought to myself "I didn't leave the windows rolled down did I?" As I got closer I noticed the glass everywhere and the window shattered with some tid bits of class sticking up from the door panel... First they tried to pick my lock with something and then they broke it and dented the door a little so then they broke my window with a rock(found it on the floorboard) and stole my CD/DVD player with flip out screen and ripped out my 2 10" JL subs in the back seets and left the AMP... So unfortunately I have to put my rigs on hold and sell my good phenom II for some extra $$$ to help pay for the damages. Today definitely wasn't the best day ever
> 
> Heres a pick of the door lock, you can see me almost  It's a bit dirty too



dammit man , I hate thieves.  I had my car broken into last year,  its a horrible feeling.  You work your ass off and have some pricks come and steal it from you in seconds.  I hope you can get your truck fixed soon dude and wish you the best of luck.  this is not an excuse to not crunch.  Its a must that you fix your truck dude.  Let us know if we can help in anyways 



loonym said:


> The top 50 is only like 3 months away for this team if you keep the current pace so it's very realistic. In time, as the team matures, no goal will be out of reach. Great crunching TPU!


Thank s loonym.  I have always said it and i'll say it again.  We have came a long way bro.  Started not long ago, but we also have to thank you XS guys a lot for our success 

I hope to live the day we get to use the blue markers that Dave uses when we hit that big 7 

however, Im not interested in the body art he does with them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

loonym, talking about great crunching.  I think that has been our highest ever 


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1444857&postcount=245


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

man..

wtf...

i just checked my machine and boinc is going nutz. 

i guess im producing bad WU's for some reason ???

i have 60+ WU's that were completed in 5 seconds.

machine is not OCed and doesnt even have the ability to be OCed so thats not it. 

ram and cpu both test good in another machine so thats out. 

psu tests great.

what else? hdd? it tests fine too

im puzzled


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit man , I hate thieves.  I had my car broken into last year,  its a horrible feeling.  You work your ass off and have some pricks come and steal it from you in seconds.  I hope you can get your truck fixed soon dude and wish you the best of luck.  this is not an excuse to not crunch.  Its a must that you fix your truck dude.  Let us know if we can help in anyways
> 
> 
> Thank s loonym.  I have always said it and i'll say it again.  We have came a long way bro.  Started not long ago, but we also have to thank you XS guys a lot for our success
> ...


Thanks for your support chicken I appreciate the thoughts  I am stilling going to be crunching I just won't have my core 2 rig up and running yet since I have to have money going into my truck but I will still have my P4 rig and my phenom II X4 rig going unless somebody buys it(the phenom II) and then it will have a athlon 64 x2 5200+  and still be crucning. I just need a mobo and a psu i'm so close to getting it up and running and then this had to happen  But I will get the rest of the parts when I have some extra money once again. Thanks again chicken, yes it is a very horrible feeling, I just felt my gut sink down to the ground when I realized what had happened I couldn't even think..it was like a panic attack.


Yeah thats weird Fitseries idk what the problem would be on that. Could it be internet related?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I'm sorry to say I have to put both of my crunching rigs on hold. Today as I was walking out of my local grocery store to my truck and I noticed my truck parked across the street in the second parking lot with no window on the passenger side and I thought to myself "I didn't leave the windows rolled down did I?" As I got closer I noticed the glass everywhere and the window shattered with some tid bits of class sticking up from the door panel... First they tried to pick my lock with something and then they broke it and dented the door a little so then they broke my window with a rock(found it on the floorboard) and stole my CD/DVD player with flip out screen and ripped out my 2 10" JL subs in the back seets and left the AMP... So unfortunately I have to put my rigs on hold and sell my good phenom II for some extra $$$ to help pay for the damages. Today definitely wasn't the best day ever
> 
> Heres a pick of the door lock, you can see me almost  It's a bit dirty too



That sucks man! I hope you sell your stuff soon, so you can afford to fix it. Damn thieves!!

On a positive note. After nearly a week of my second i7 rig being down, it's ready to report for duty!! Both i7's and a Q6600 are locked and loaded. Top 100 here we come!! Keep up the great work guys!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> man..
> 
> wtf...
> 
> ...



What are the specs on the machine that is crunching?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

I know those %R^@#^#^@%#^%@&#@!!@$$$$$$er's. It really ruined my day. But alteast I didn't get hurt physically. Thanks Paulieg I appreciate it, you guys are great it is like having a second family! 

Awesome you got your rig up and running glad to hear that , more lets see 1.6 tomorrow!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What are the specs on the machine that is crunching?



p4 630 with HT

2x1gb mem

dell poweredge 850 is what they are in


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> p4 630 with HT
> 
> 2x1gb mem
> 
> dell poweredge 850 is what they are in



Have you tried to reset and update your projects?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

yes, still getting bad WUs


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes, still getting bad WUs



Man, I don't know. Try running a short stability test, like LinX for 10 cycles, just to make sure the machine is stable. If it passes, I'd just reinstall Boinc, and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

lol.... cant... shes runnin linux


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lol.... cant... shes runnin linux



DOH!! Not sure what to do. I'm not real familiar Linux, except for the Ubuntu I have as a dual boot...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Thanks for your support chicken I appreciate the thoughts  I am stilling going to be crunching I just won't have my core 2 rig up and running yet since I have to have money going into my truck but I will still have my P4 rig and my phenom II X4 rig going unless somebody buys it(the phenom II) and then it will have a athlon 64 x2 5200+  and still be crucning. I just need a mobo and a psu i'm so close to getting it up and running and then this had to happen  But I will get the rest of the parts when I have some extra money once again. Thanks again chicken, yes it is a very horrible feeling, I just felt my gut sink down to the ground when I realized what had happened I couldn't even think..it was like a panic attack.
> 
> 
> Yeah thats weird Fitseries idk what the problem would be on that. Could it be internet related?



no problem bro.  Like I said, I wish you the best of luck dude and if we can help, just ask.  It is indeed a bad feeling.  Also, good to know you'll be crunching at least 



Paulieg said:


> That sucks man! I hope you sell your stuff soon, so you can afford to fix it. Damn thieves!!
> 
> On a positive note. After nearly a week of my second i7 rig being down, it's ready to report for duty!! Both i7's and a Q6600 are locked and loaded. Top 100 here we come!! Keep up the great work guys!!



awesome paulie .  that'll get you some awesome #'s


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks again man  The only thing that I would say that would help for now would be letting your friends or whoever that is building a computer that I have a almost brand new CPU for sale  lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

guys, what do these with "no reply" mean?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe no contact from the main server when your compy tried to send in the info? I don't know lol. That's my simple guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Maybe no contact from the main server when your compy tried to send in the info? I don't know lol. That's my simple guess.



most of my results are getting submitted without error. I only have about 4 or so with errors.  that amount shouldn't cause my score to drop soo much.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes that is true. Hmmmmmm anyone else???? 

I hope you figure out the problem!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Yes that is true. Hmmmmmm anyone else????
> 
> I hope you figure out the problem!



hopefully somebody else can help out


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I am stumped  trying to think


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2009)

why is my granted credit lower then the claimed on everything?


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 24, 2009)

@ CP it seems that "No reply" means -



> * No Reply - The result was not returned to the server by the time it was due.



Have you set your network to be available all the time in your preferences, although if the majority are getting through ok I am not sure what is up.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, what do these with "no reply" mean?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/Capture293.jpg



Hmm, never seen that one before. Try reseting and updating your projects.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I contacted my insurance agency and they said they will cover it  Just a small deductible that is less than what It would cost to just outright pay for it. So I am happy and now I can get to my builds! Woohoo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Well I contacted my insurance agency and they said they will cover it  Just a small deductible that is less than what It would cost to just outright pay for it. So I am happy and now I can get to my builds! Woohoo



awesome news dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm, never seen that one before. Try reseting and updating your projects.



how do I do that?  mind giving me a short and brief how to?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome news dude



Thanks  I'm happy I just bought a case from sneeky peet, now I'm just a PSU and Mobo away from complete


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Thanks  I'm happy I just bought a case from sneeky peet, now I'm just a PSU and Mobo away from complete



awesome dude.  im a mobo and PSU away from my socket 775 build too!  it'll be my 3rd cruncher.  PSU i think I can borrow one for now, but I need a board.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 24, 2009)

You need to be in advanced view of boinc manager. Click on the projects tab and highlight wcg. Then click on the reset project button on the side. But when you reset you lose all of the work you have now. So if you have any finished wu's, click on the update button first and the check the messages tab to make sure it sent them.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome dude.  im a mobo and PSU away from my socket 775 build too!  it'll be my 3rd cruncher.  PSU i think I can borrow one for now, but I need a board.



Yeah same here, cept I need both  and I will have 3 crunchers  What CPU are you using?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 24, 2009)

After about a two week break to move, I finally have my rig back up and running.....her rig will be put to work as soon as I get it put back together.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, what do these with "no reply" mean?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/Capture293.jpg




Here is your problem.
When your rig runs 24/7 BOINC figures out how long it takes to complete a WU.That's how it can keep a cache of how many days you want to have whether it 1 or 5.
If your rig is shutting down or you reduce the clocks there is no way you can complete the cache in the time that BOINC determines.Hence you will be running WUs that can't make the deadline.Any time you deviate from Boincs calculation of how fast your rig is you have to watch your deadlines and if they ain't gonna make it in time you should abort those WUs.

BoincView will highlight WUs that will miss the deadline.You should use it.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Geez I have been having some bad luck lately.. I just went to check up on my P4 cruncher and it was off and there was a burnt wire aroma in the air and it will not turn on and I'm thinking it was just a bad PSU and its way old out of warrenty. So I am currently down to 1 cruncher until I get my core 2 rig up, that one will be my main priority for now. My main rig is still goin strong though


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2009)

The heat is forcing me not to crunch at all during daylight hours, and there is no end in sight- mid to high 90s all week followed by a weekend of 100+.

Im trying to piece together a nice 775 quad to crunch, but with funds limited I may just get everything but the actual quad and oc this E2200 in the mean time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

4x4n said:


> You need to be in advanced view of boinc manager. Click on the projects tab and highlight wcg. Then click on the reset project button on the side. But when you reset you lose all of the work you have now. So if you have any finished wu's, click on the update button first and the check the messages tab to make sure it sent them.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/st.jpg



gave that a shot, lets see if it helps 



boomstik360 said:


> Yeah same here, cept I need both  and I will have 3 crunchers  What CPU are you using?


E7200 Core 2 Duo



RAMMIE said:


> Here is your problem.
> When your rig runs 24/7 BOINC figures out how long it takes to complete a WU.That's how it can keep a cache of how many days you want to have whether it 1 or 5.
> If your rig is shutting down or you reduce the clocks there is no way you can complete the cache in the time that BOINC determines.Hence you will be running WUs that can't make the deadline.Any time you deviate from Boincs calculation of how fast your rig is you have to watch your deadlines and if they ain't gonna make it in time you should abort those WUs.
> 
> BoincView will highlight WUs that will miss the deadline.You should use it.



BOinc view heh?  Ill look into it, what is it thought and where can I get it?  Sorry im a real noob with this BOINC client.



theonedub said:


> The heat is forcing me not to crunch at all during daylight hours, and there is no end in sight- mid to high 90s all week followed by a weekend of 100+.
> 
> Im trying to piece together a nice 775 quad to crunch, but with funds limited I may just get everything but the actual quad and oc this E2200 in the mean time.



Same here dude, but my rig stays on 24/7 crunching, thats why it has a radiator the size of the case


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent use of the multi-quote Chicken Patty 

Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 25, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Here is your problem.
> When your rig runs 24/7 BOINC figures out how long it takes to complete a WU.That's how it can keep a cache of how many days you want to have whether it 1 or 5.
> If your rig is shutting down or you reduce the clocks there is no way you can complete the cache in the time that BOINC determines.Hence you will be running WUs that can't make the deadline.Any time you deviate from Boincs calculation of how fast your rig is you have to watch your deadlines and if they ain't gonna make it in time you should abort those WUs.
> 
> BoincView will highlight WUs that will miss the deadline.You should use it.



That is nice to know! I will try to stop playing around with cpu clock speeds


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Before this day is over, we'll have reached rank 100!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> Before this day is over, we'll have reached rank 100!



I sure hope so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

this thing is going to make me quit crunching ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

not really but ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







sorry for having metalracer highlighted, look at my points, none last updated, a hair over five hundred today!!!!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Woah whats happening chicken?????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Woah whats happening chicken?????



my rigs have crunched 24/7 10 WU's none stop. I dont know dude, I dont care about points, as long as i'm crunching I know i'm doing something good that humanity will benefit from, but its frustrating knowing im not putting out what i'm supposed to be putting out.  I wanna try to run it at 4 GHz again, but over 100ºf in Miami almost everyday now. It get extremely hot in my room during the day and im not home to monitor.  I see about 10-12ºc more if I overclock to 4 GHz from the 3.8 GHz I run now due to the extra voltage.  Just scared you know, it crunches 24/7, keeping it cool is a must.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my rigs have crunched 24/7 10 WU's none stop. I dont know dude, I dont care about points, as long as i'm crunching I know i'm doing something good that humanity will benefit from, but its frustrating knowing im not putting out what i'm supposed to be putting out.  I wanna try to run it at 4 GHz again, but over 100ºf in Miami almost everyday now. It get extremely hot in my room during the day and im not home to monitor.  I see about 10-12ºc more if I overclock to 4 GHz from the 3.8 GHz I run now due to the extra voltage.  Just scared you know, it crunches 24/7, keeping it cool is a must.



I know what your saying man, Hmmm, Thats so weird though something is up. I've put up about 1200 points today you should be gettin way more. And that was with about 8 hours of internet being down


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey guys I'll be purchasing a Q9550 tonight or in the morning!  

That means I'll have a few processors to part with trade or sale. I've listed a few processors below. This list may change. If anyone is interested in any or all... PM me. Thanks! (Sorry Mod's I realize this is the wrong thread to post in, but I will post in the "sale and trade" thread as well.) 

E6600
E6400
E2160 or E7400 (Not sure.. I'm upgrading my sisters rig I'll post later)

Crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I know what your saying man, Hmmm, Thats so weird though something is up. I've put up about 1200 points today you should be gettin way more. And that was with about 8 hours of internet being down



I don't know, im puzzled.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I'll be purchasing a Q9550 tonight or in the morning!
> 
> That means I'll have a few processors to part with trade or sale. I've listed a few processors below. This list may change. If anyone is interested in any or all... PM me. Thanks! (Sorry Mod's I realize this is the wrong thread to post in, but I will post in the "sale and trade" thread as well.)
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the mod thing. It's fine to mention it here first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Don't worry about the mod thing. It's fine to mention it here first.



Paulie G is the "mad" moderator, you just got him mad


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Paulie G is the "mad" moderator, you just got him mad



LOL. Hey CP, that's some weird crap going on with your points. Have you checked for WU errors?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Hey CP, that's some weird crap going on with your points. Have you checked for WU errors?



see below:


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> see below:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090625/Capture302.jpg



That's really strange.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's really strange.



tell me about it.  I'm about to take my AMD rig down.  Not too sure, but I think my problems started since that rig started to crunch.  Not sure.  I might just give that a shot.

I wanna add four more fans to my rad.  Hopefully that brings down the temps a bit and  I can overclock back to 4 GHz which at that clock I was ripping the points.  About 4-4.5k per day with just the i7 rig.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 26, 2009)

Look at your device statistics and see what you are getting. Also in your results status and check for valid and pending validation. 

You should be getting at least 25k wcg points a day from the i7

EDIT: Also, do you have a bunch of finished wu's in boinc manager?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Look at your device statistics and see what you are getting. Also in your results status and check for valid and pending validation.
> 
> You should be getting at least 25k wcg points a day from the i7
> 
> EDIT: Also, do you have a bunch of finished wu's in boinc manager?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090625/Capture306.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090625/Capture307.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090625/Capture308.jpg



What was with the first screenshots?  What movie were you watching?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> What was with the first screenshots?



haha, was watching a movie .  21 to be exact.  Seen it?


I forgot TPU capture only captures in first monitor unless you select a custom range.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, was watching a movie .  21 to be exact.  Seen it?
> 
> 
> I forgot TPU capture only captures in first monitor unless you select a custom range.



Cool cool. No I haven't seen it...maybe I'll get myself a copy 

So...not sure if anyone noticed but I've been away for a couple of days....say...well, let's just say pissed at the world. And of course when I get like that I ignore the world and everybody in it . But I worked it out and back at crunching now!!  (also talking to people  )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Cool cool. No I haven't seen it...maybe I'll get myself a copy
> 
> So...not sure if anyone noticed but I've been away for a couple of days....say...well, let's just say pissed at the world. And of course when I get like that I ignore the world and everybody in it . But I worked it out and back at crunching now!!  (also talking to people  )



its a great movie.  about counting cards, blackjack, etc.

Well glad you are better now and talking to us. I knew you couldn't resist not talking to us


----------



## madmanjohn (Jun 26, 2009)

I have questions about joining before i do.

Im somewhat of a network noob here. this computer is the master for my small entertainment buisiness. it currently holds and manages appox 400,000 music, karaoke and video files that we use to make a living. not to mention company finance records.

I am known to be a trusting soul, and Im all for helping tpu as a team and mankind as well.

Long as I know there is no way anyone could acces this while crunching, I have 7 rigs to put online to volunteer.

Ive been to the site and read thier facts. now i want some feedback from the people that have been doing this a while. I hope you all understand why I ask. This thing is my bread and butter and pays my rent. I have employees and the other puters I own do the same for them. We use em to make a living.

As long as I know its secure and risk free then count me in. 

Sorry if i am a bit skeptical but i need to make sure. If it was just me I would not have to be this cautious.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

madmanjohn said:


> I have questions about joining before i do.
> 
> Im somewhat of a network noob here. this computer is the master for my small entertainment buisiness. it currently holds and manages appox 400,000 music, karaoke and video files that we use to make a living. not to mention company finance records.
> 
> ...



as far as i'm concerned.  I have never heard of crunching for WCG having any insecurities.  I'll let the people with more knowledge throw their two cents in.  But I don't think you'll have a problem/risk of any sort.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> as far as i'm concerned.  I have never heard of crunching for WCG having any insecurities.  I'll let the people with more knowledge throw their two cents in.  But I don't think you'll have a problem/risk of any sort.



Absolutely safe. Only thing I would be concerned about is that the WCG client is CPU intensive. Not sure what you use your main computer for but if it needs CPU resources...you might need to suspend computations while it's in use for your business.


----------



## madmanjohn (Jun 26, 2009)

when its at home its usually doing mundane filing and websurfing or downloading.

while its at work- (Yeah it has its own road case and thinks its a big laptop) it runs all the stage lighting and all the house video and a projector and the music for our shows
while downloading anything we may not have yet.

its a four desktop configuration. two operator screens, one projector and one house video run on composite.


all at the same time- i wouldent be crunching during a show- i already knew that.

thanks- let me get thru this weekend and ill try it monday and consider me signed up


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

madmanjohn said:


> I have questions about joining before i do.
> 
> Im somewhat of a network noob here. this computer is the master for my small entertainment buisiness. it currently holds and manages appox 400,000 music, karaoke and video files that we use to make a living. not to mention company finance records.
> 
> ...



There is no concern in terms of network security, from everything I know and have read. Your only risk is the stress that WCG puts on your CPU. Just keep an eye on temperatures, and everything else should be ok. Can you give the specs on the rigs that will be crunching?
Oh, and an early welcome to the team.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090625/Capture306.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090625/Capture307.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090625/Capture308.jpg



It looks ok except for the last day. Only 2 results returned. Did you have power issues? Or internet? Or did you shut the client down and forget to start it again? For some reason it looks like you haven't had any communication. You should have way more results pending validation if you have been running 24/7.


----------



## A novice (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> this thing is going to make me quit crunching ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



The 4400 done 646 points and your i7 done 80 points yesterday.
I believe you have reset your i7 if so it will take a few days to sort itself out.
The last update on free-dc your i7 has got 2.912 points.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

Man, my points look kind of messed up for 2 i7's and a Q6600. Probably because I just got the second i7 back up 2 days ago. I also renamed one of my i7's. Can this have a negative impact on BOINC points?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Man, my points look kind of messed up for 2 i7's and a Q6600. Probably because I just got the second i7 back up 2 days ago. I also renamed one of my i7's. Can this have a negative impact on BOINC points?



The name change should not matter.

Help cure childhood cancer and Fight aids at home give immediate payment.  Most of the others have a redundancy/quorum and may take days to get paid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

4x4n said:


> It looks ok except for the last day. Only 2 results returned. Did you have power issues? Or internet? Or did you shut the client down and forget to start it again? For some reason it looks like you haven't had any communication. You should have way more results pending validation if you have been running 24/7.



yeah, It was wierd.  No power outtages, no restarting of client, nothing.  Just straight out 24/7 crunching 



A novice said:


> The 4400 done 646 points and your i7 done 80 points yesterday.
> I believe you have reset your i7 if so it will take a few days to sort itself out.
> The last update on free-dc your i7 has got 2.912 points.



that is true.  Good thinking, I had forgotten all about that.  Thanks


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

I just purchased a Q9550 from the egg!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope I receive an E0 stepping. From the last few reviews I should.. but the last E8400 should have been an E0 as well. I received a C0.. with one sensor stuck.. but I've had it clocked @ 4ghz (58c full load) from day one with my 9700n... hehehe  that will be the processor the Q9550 will replace. 

My Q6600 @ 3ghz crunches full time and it needs some help from another quad!...lol 

The E8400 will step down to the woman's pc..  She has an E6600 which I'll selling with my list of items.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

good going mindweaver, lets get some more quads up in here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

*@ dustyshiv*

what rigs do you have crunching my friend? You are blowing away everybody dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

, what do you guys think of my signature.  Where I have the link to join our WCG team.  Should I change it, I don't know.  I was just bored and added something to it


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 27, 2009)

*Backing it down a notch*

Hey guys I had to pull the Cyber WarWagon over to the side of the trail and let the wheels cool down. It's 90 out in the shop and with the Skulltrail Crunching it's unbearably hot...it's like running a space heater in an oven.

And the i7 up in the house is going to go on standby too...our AC is working overtime just trying to keep the house at 77F. I'm strapped and am wondering where I  will get the coin to keep this juggernaut rolling.

Think of this as an extended pit stop. Once I refuel with casholine I'll be burning silicon into turn 1.

Keep up the good fight everyone! I was glad to be a driving force for TPU WCG's ascension up the ranks. One day I shall return.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey guys I had to pull the Cyber WarWagon over to the side of the trail and let the wheels cool down. It's 90 out in the shop and with the Skulltrail Crunching it's unbearably hot...it's like running a space heater in an oven.
> 
> And the i7 up in the house is going to go on standby too...our AC is working overtime just trying to keep the house at 77F. I'm strapped and am wondering where I  will get the coin to keep this juggernaut rolling.
> 
> ...



yeah man with just one i7 and a athlon x2 im battling heat here in MIami bro.  Its crazy.  I  can only imagine if I get another rig.  We understand bro and we hope to have you back soon


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey guys I had to pull the Cyber WarWagon over to the side of the trail and let the wheels cool down. It's 90 out in the shop and with the Skulltrail Crunching it's unbearably hot...it's like running a space heater in an oven.
> 
> And the i7 up in the house is going to go on standby too...our AC is working overtime just trying to keep the house at 77F. I'm strapped and am wondering where I  will get the coin to keep this juggernaut rolling.
> 
> ...



Yea bro, heat is really bad! Bad for you, and your rigs better to power down, and fight a cooler day! I only have 2 rigs powered on in my pc room at home (not including laptops), and it's always 10 F hotter than any other room. 

My other rigs are spread out, luckily they are all in a temp controlled room. Well here is to you get cooler weather, and a lot of casholine!  We'll save your seat and keep the light on!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> never had matte in my life   any good?



You live in Miami right? I'm almost sure....correct me if I'm wrong...that you have already come across a refined version.

The only place on this planet to obtain matte de coca is on your way to Machu Pichu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You live in Miami right? I'm almost sure....correct me if I'm wrong...that you have already come across a refined version.



i have no clue, and yes I live in Miami.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I'm no fan of the refined version that rules city streets, but when you get off the plane at Lima, they highly recommend Matte de Coca...it will keep you awake in higher altitudes.

Trust me, The incas know what they're doing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, I'm no fan of the refined version that rules city streets, but when you get off the plane at Lima, they highly recommend Matte de Coca...it will keep you awake in higher altitudes.
> 
> Trust me, The incas know what they're doing.



i'm sure they are.  but never had it.  Maybe I should take a flight over there


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm back up to 36 crunchers!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Now all I need to do is replace all of them with quads!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

right guys, got some bad news.  My i7 rig is going to have major downtime these upcoming days. 

First off my W7 Beat expires.  I will be insalling RC1 and setting up a raid with the new HDD i bought for that.

2nd I will be taking it out of its case.  Got a few plans for it, hopefully for the better.  I'll keep you guys posted.  For sure tonight it will be up crunching 24/7. Come tomorrow, I dont know, i'll have to see.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> right guys, got some bad news.  My i7 rig is going to have major downtime these upcoming days.
> 
> First off my W7 Beat expires.  I will be insalling RC1 and setting up a raid with the new HDD i bought for that.
> 
> 2nd I will be taking it out of its case.  Got a few plans for it, hopefully for the better.  I'll keep you guys posted.  For sure tonight it will be up crunching 24/7. Come tomorrow, I dont know, i'll have to see.




Yea my lapped E8400 @ 4ghz will be going down when I receive the Q9550. I'll have to remove the MB due to the 9700n cooling, but well worth it. I'll install it to verify the chip works. Then remove it, and apply a nice lapping!  My lapped 9700n loves lapped processors..lol 

CP my Q9550 should be here Wednesday.. What days will yours be down?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea my lapped E8400 @ 4ghz will be going down when I receive the Q9550. I'll have to remove the MB due to the 9700n cooling, but well worth it. I'll install it to verify the chip works. Then remove it, and apply a nice lapping!  My lapped 9700n loves lapped processors..lol
> 
> CP my Q9550 should be here Wednesday.. What days will yours be down?



well its most likely gonna be down tomorrow for the installation of RC1.  I wont be doing the raid though.  Just getting it back up and crunching, thats my priority. I'll do the raid setup during the week when I transfer everything around and get it sorted.

i'm debating on whether to take it apart or not.  I dont have anywhere to place all my componentes and WC gear if I take it out of the case which I would need to, to do what I want.  So I dont know, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

only one update gave me points today, the first one which gave me the most pie, then 0 the rest of the day.  Maybe when I install RC1 tomorrow and get it running with fresh install of windows everything will be fine, i'll see.  HOpefully issue gets fixed. I have to not be having constant communication with the network or something.  This is not right.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *@ dustyshiv*
> 
> what rigs do you have crunching my friend? You are blowing away everybody dude



Just pasted from another post!!

7 Work PCs are




Powered by Intel® Core™2 Duo E6750 processor (2.66 GHz, 4 MB L2 cache, 1333 MHz FSB)

1 Work PC is same as above but powered by Intel® Core™2 Quad Q6600 processor (2.40 GHz, 8 MB L2 cache, 1066 MHz FSB)

1 Work PC (slightly older) powered by Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 630 supporting HT Technology (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)

My Old PC in India powered by AMD Athlon 64X2 4600+ @2.4GHz

2 Lappies powered by Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T5550 (2M Cache, 1.83 GHz, 667 MHz FSB)

1 friend's Lappie in Cannada powered by AMD Turion™ X2 Dual-Core Mobile Processor @ 2GHz

Last but not the least, My Beast as stated in my specs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

its just weird, one day I get like hardly any points, then the next day all my points go through 

3,009 points on the day so far with 2,828 coming from the last update


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

well my AMD rig has been down all morning and so far of the afternoon.  Had to take it partially apart to replace fans and redo some wiring.  My i7 as you see in above post is still going hard, so no worries fellas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

well AMD rig back up.  Got a little extra 200 MHz out of it, to help it boost its output a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its just weird, one day I get like hardly any points, then the next day all my points go through
> 
> 3,009 points on the day so far with 2,828 coming from the last update
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090628/Capture318.jpg



to further prove my point, last update was only 84 points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2009)

Well guys.  I had my i7 rig down for about 2 or 3 hours.  Windows is installed, new HDD is in.  Right now just getting all necessary software in.  I will be installing WCG last tonight after I finished restarting and stuff.  It'll crunch all night and day tomorrow till I get home.  I'll then do the final touches and i'll be back up and crunching full strength


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2009)

I caught my Core i7 computer guilty of not getting any work done again. 

It has about 10 completed units to report and two that were stuck at 0%.  I had to click Update Project to get it to send those completed units and Reset Project to make it start processing again.

I'm tempted to put the version running on my server on the Core i7 computer.  It has been working flawlessly for at least a month now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2009)

i7 rig crunching at full steam folks


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2009)

Did everybody check out my thread "Utilizing your Processor"? If so thanks, if not please do.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay - after a month of crunching, I saw a 60% increase in my electric bill. This is not too bad as I was only paying $50.00 per month. So I will keep crunching and look to add another system as soon as I can save some money 

Thank god I live in a state where the weather is cool during the summer


----------



## MRCL (Jun 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay - after a month of crunching, I saw a 60% increase in my electric bill. This is not too bad as I was only paying $50.00 per month. So I will keep crunching and look to add another system as soon as I can save some money
> 
> Thank god I live in a state where the weather is cool during the summer



I am awaiting winter again. Had two comps running in my room yesterday, and the abient temp rose up to 32c, I almost needed to watercool myself.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I am awaiting winter again. Had two comps running in my room yesterday, and the abient temp rose up to 32c, I almost needed to watercool myself.



Submerge your PC's in mineral oil. That should displace your heat quite effecent!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay - after a month of crunching, I saw a 60% increase in my electric bill. This is not too bad as I was only paying $50.00 per month. So I will keep crunching and look to add another system as soon as I can save some money
> 
> Thank god I live in a state where the weather is cool during the summer



How many PC's are you crunching with and what kind of processors?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> How many PC's are you crunching with and what kind of processors?



Only one right now, the one listed in my system specs


----------



## MRCL (Jun 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Submerge your PC's in mineral oil. That should displace your heat quite effecent!



Yeah like I have the room for a huge tank of mineral oil I need to sleep and live in that room, I already have little space for myself due to all the machines and parts standing around


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Only one right now, the one listed in my system specs



Wow, running it 24/7 has raised your bill 60%? Have you ran it on a killawatt to see what it is pulling at 100%?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, running it 24/7 has raised your bill 60%? Have you ran it on a killawatt to see what it is pulling at 100%?



Sorry ~ I have only ran it at about 80%. No I haven't checked it on killawatt......


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Sorry ~ I have only ran it at about 80%. No I haven't checked it on killawatt......



I didn't see your GTX295 OC... I see your drainer..lol Nice card, single or double pcb? I have a Evga GTX 285 OC to a FTW.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2009)

Double PCB. I bought it when the GTX 295 first came out (replaced two 4870's under H2O).
I am looking to sell my ASUS GTX 295 right now....


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice, what flavor? Nevermind i spoke to soon.. i see an asus. nice.. did they ever make a darknight version?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

How much hammer?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2009)

I am contemplating that right now 
I really don't want to part with it but I just do not game as much as I use to......

Alright $450.00 bones...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Did everybody check out my thread "Utilizing your Processor"? If so thanks, if not please do.



no, but I will check it out later today, thanks


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

WOW! Newegg has the Q6600 @ 169.99! Sweet deal!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW! Newegg has the Q6600 @ 169.99! Sweet deal!



you know what that means, bring out the collection of pennies you've had laying around and purchase one


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you know what that means, bring out the collection of pennies you've had laying around and purchase one



I was just thinking I need to replace the E8400 I'm installing in the little woman's pc with a quad core!... wow, upgrading an upgrade..   She'll kill me.. I just got the Q9550... lol but hey WHats love got do with it.. do with it.. but a second hand emotion!...lol  I really just said that or tried to E-sing it!...lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to go watch mad max beyond thunder dome now...lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

hey hammerOn you can buy a but load of Q6600, and turn off your heater in Alaska.... lol    I crack myself up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I was just thinking I need to replace the E8400 I'm installing in the little woman's pc with a quad core!... wow, upgrading an upgrade..   She'll kill me.. I just got the Q9550... lol but hey WHats love got do with it.. do with it.. but a second hand emotion!...lol  I really just said that or tried to E-sing it!...lol





  sing it?


Mindweaver said:


> hey hammerOn you can buy a but load of Q6600, and turn off your heater in Alaska.... lol    I crack myself up!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sing it?



Tina Turner - What's love got to do with it... lol I feel bad that I know that...lol:shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Jun 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> hey hammerOn you can buy a but load of Q6600, and turn off your heater in Alaska.... lol    I crack myself up!



I just need to harness the power of the coldness


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I just need to harness the power of the coldness



Open a window!... lol


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 30, 2009)

Well guys, I'm going to have a bit of an "adjustment" period. I just sold one of my i7 rigs and a    Q6600 rig, so I'll be down to just one i7 until next Tuesday (when I'm back from vacation). After that, I'll have a second i7 DO rig, a Phenom II 955 and a 5000+BE all crunching furiously.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well guys, I'm going to have a bit of an "adjustment" period. I just sold one of my i7 rigs and a    Q6600 rig, so I'll be down to just one i7 until next Tuesday (when I'm back from vacation). After that, I'll have a second i7 DO rig, a Phenom II 955 and a 5000+BE all crunching furiously.



Nice step up! Have a great trip!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well guys, I'm going to have a bit of an "adjustment" period. I just sold one of my i7 rigs and a    Q6600 rig, so I'll be down to just one i7 until next Tuesday (when I'm back from vacation). After that, I'll have a second i7 DO rig, a Phenom II 955 and a 5000+BE all crunching furiously.



my i7 rig has not crunched since two nights ago dont feel bad, but I have my amd going at it full force


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 1, 2009)

Crap!! Now I'm getting the "no work available to process" error. I've reset and updated several times, and I'm still getting the error. WTF??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Crap!! Now I'm getting the "no work available to process" error. I've reset and updated several times, and I'm still getting the error. WTF??



time/date in BIOS set correctly, easily overlooked.  Check it out and post back.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am going to be gone camping this weekend and I will have to leave my rig off  Just letting you all know. Sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I am going to be gone camping this weekend and I will have to leave my rig off  Just letting you all know. Sorry


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am sorry chicken I will be way out of town and its HOT over here and I can't leave the AC on the whole time I am gone  I've had this computer pinned at 100% and will until the moment I leave!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok. Date and time were correct. Back up and running all by itself. LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

I still dont have my i7 rig crunching.  I will start it back up tonight though.  Finished doing what I had to do to it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

ok, i7 back up   I got my fan controller installed, wooo man, nice and quite now


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

Woah my X2 only takes an hour longer to do the rice one than your i7  Not too bad for some way old tech lol. i know you've got 6 more at the same time but I woulda thought it would have done faster.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Woah my X2 only takes an hour longer to do the rice one than your i7  Not too bad for some way old tech lol. i know you've got 6 more at the same time but I woulda thought it would have done faster.



theres a lot of crunching involved in an hour


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 1, 2009)

one of my rice project takes my E7400 24hrs to complete


----------



## mike047 (Jul 1, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> one of my rice project takes my E7400 24hrs to complete



I thought "rice" was a 10 hour limit, have they changed it??

You might get better bang for the buck with childhood cancer or the Aids project.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 2, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I am going to be gone camping this weekend and I will have to leave my rig off  Just letting you all know. Sorry



I will be gone boating and fishing from Thursday until Monday.All my rigs will be on when I leave.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I thought "rice" was a 10 hour limit, have they changed it??
> 
> You might get better bang for the buck with childhood cancer or the Aids project.



thanxs for the tip! heh funny it lowered itself from 20hrs to 14....?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2009)

CP my Q9950 has arrived!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> CP my Q9950 has arrived!



  is it crunching yet?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Nopper, Not yet.. Been really busy, But it should be up by the end of the night...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nopper, Not yet.. Been really busy, But it should be up by the end of the night...



waiting for it "grabs chair"


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> waiting for it "grabs chair"



It's installed! I have it @ 3.4ghz.... Still pushing!

It's is an E0 stepping! All sensors are functioning correctly!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It's installed! I have it @ 3.4ghz.... Still pushing!
> 
> It's is an E0 stepping! All sensors are functioning correctly!



awesome.  Cant wait to see how much higher you can go .  You should have a good increase in points too!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome.  Cant wait to see how much higher you can go .  You should have a good increase in points too!



I hit the wall @ 450fsb. So, I've set it @ 445fsb (1780.1mhz fsb) Core Speed (3782.8mhz) and my Corsair Dominator @ 1069mhz.  I'll Prime it overnight. Tomorrow I'll shoot for more..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I hit the wall @ 450fsb. So, I've set it @ 445fsb (1780.1mhz fsb) Core Speed (3782.8mhz) and my Corsair Dominator @ 1069mhz.  I'll Prime it overnight. Tomorrow I'll shoot for more..



not bad for the first night    keep us posted dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Sure thing!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey have I ever showed you my baby?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey have I ever showed you my baby?



baby?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> baby?



Yea....hehehe This is my SQL server.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

im so jealous


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

and i'm jealous of your i7..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> and i'm jealous of your i7..



so we are even


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

lol yepper!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

omg you rich buggers!!
MW: where do you get all those hardwares?


----------



## Duxx (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> omg you rich buggers!!
> MW: where do you get all those hardwares?



They definitely steal them from little kids around the block.  One more day in Peru, then Ill be back crunching!  

Looks like even after RAMMIE dropped, still pumping some good numbers. Gotta get my friends i7 on our team!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Gotta get my friends i7 on our team!



or your very own i7


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> omg you rich buggers!!
> MW: where do you get all those hardwares?



Newegg.  and I'm not rich... lol I'm broke..lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> They definitely steal them from little kids around the block.  One more day in Peru, then Ill be back crunching!
> 
> Looks like even after RAMMIE dropped, still pumping some good numbers. Gotta get my friends i7 on our team!



Yea TPU is really pushing forward! Plus, with the addition of members like dustyshiv which is really turning out the numbers. We are doing great!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice HW Mindweaver......I used to have a Q9550 setup but I traded with another guy at [H] for his i7 setup


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice HW Mindweaver......I used to have a Q9550 setup but I traded with another guy at [H] for his i7 setup



Thanks! and Nice trade! 

Did you have a C1 or a E0?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

I think mine was an E0 stepping.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 3, 2009)

The Q9550 is a great cpu, I just sold mine this week to make room for another i7 920.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

I didn't have any points for yesterday i had to stop crunching for the day to overclock and stress the rig. It seemed as if it was unstable but if it can pass 13hrs of OCCT linpac and ~4hrs of memtest then i would say it is stable. (that was after changing the bus speed and mult.that i tested it)
btw back crunching today at full force


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

well im back up with the i7. was down for about 2 hours or so, finishing up the cable management on it 

My amd rig doesn't stop though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

do you guys think a Antec 350w Smart power 2.0 can power a 4850e@3ghz and onboard video with 1hdd for crunching 24/7? I am considering getting another board so i can keep folding with the dual when i get my quad. I don't like just having CPUs sit around when they could be doing something useful.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

Well heading out for vacation!  Going to the lake for a few days.  Oh, and all of my rigs will be left on crunching while I'm gone!  Damn the heat..lol My computer room is @ 81f and the air is on 70f...  I've redirected some air... it should cool down to 76F tonight...  I don't like days where it reaches 81... lol but that's no reason to turn anything off..  

Hold down the fort while i'm gone!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

hope you have a great vacation  its great that your leaving your rigs crunch while your gone


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you guys think a Antec 350w Smart power 2.0 can power a 4850e@3ghz and onboard video with 1hdd for crunching 24/7? I am considering getting another board so i can keep folding with the dual when i get my quad. I don't like just having CPUs sit around when they could be doing something useful.



It should.. Single rail or double? and amps on each? just make sure to evenly distribute the power if it's double.

That processor is 65 watt correct? the overclock shouldn't push that above 85 or 95 watts. 20 watts for each harddrive 20 watts for optical drive and with the onboard video.. I think you should be fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It should.. Single rail or double? and amps on each? just make sure to evenly distribute the power if it's double.



its double 12v1@10A 12v2@15A
its this PSU http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16817103934


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Well heading out for vacation!  Going to the lake for a few days.  Oh, and all of my rigs will be left on crunching while I'm gone!  Damn the heat..lol My computer room is @ 81f and the air is on 70f...  I've redirected some air... it should cool down to 76F tonight...  I don't like days where it reaches 81... lol but that's no reason to turn anything off..
> 
> Hold down the fort while i'm gone!



we got it under control buddy, no worries   and thanks for leaving them crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It should.. Single rail or double? and amps on each? just make sure to evenly distribute the power if it's double.



I agree, it should be fine.  a 400W powers my x2 rig with a ATI x800 card


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree, it should be fine.  a 400W powers my x2 rig with a ATI x800 card



could i get a link to the PSU or the specs? Also what are the specs of the rig?

EDIT:The CPU is 45W


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could i get a link to the PSU or the specs? Also what are the specs of the rig?
> 
> EDIT:The CPU is 45W



Oh I over looked the "e"... hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh I over looked the "e"... hehehe



yea the 4850e is the energy efficient reversion of the 4800 (its a 65nm G2 brisy) if it makes any difference it takes 1.3v to run 3ghz 24/7 and stock is 1.2v@2.5ghz


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

you should be fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> you should be fine.



thank you  when i get the money i will be getting another board then


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2009)

NP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

well considering my rig has had some downtime at least everyday for the past week, im still putting out numbers consistently over 2.5k per day.  Today I did 3,333.  I think with the fresh install of W7 RC1 and the BOINC Client, I think my problem with consistent numbers is fixed.  Hopefully.  Now that my rig is all set up and done, I hope to see some nice numbers


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have 1 out of 2 i7 rigs up and crunching 

I have no idea how to oc this cpu yet so i will leave it at stock settings.
CPU-Z shows 3.381ghz @ 1.26v 
The highest i have seen temps right now is 61C with a true on push-pull @ 5mins into wcg 

Its late so i will leave it crunching over night and see what happens


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I have 1 out of 2 i7 rigs up and crunching
> 
> I have no idea how to oc this cpu yet so i will leave it at stock settings.
> CPU-Z shows 3.381ghz @ 1.26v
> ...



dude, I suggest just leaving the as many things on auto as you can.  Just set your Mem divider to 8 and your vcore leave as it is.  Just raise the BCLK until you hit a wall. That voltage will get you about 3.5-3.6GHz.  Then you can start to raise vcore accordingly and you will eventually get the feel for it and start raising and manually setting other voltages.

Just keep one thing in mind.  the QPI/DRAM voltage has to within .5v of the DRAM voltage.  Meaning DRAM is at 1.7v lets say, the QPI/DRAM has to be minimum 1.2v max 2.2v. But if you want post in the i7 overclocking thread and we'll help you out there.  Lets stay on topic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

hey freak, you are rolling dude, over 4k points today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

aight guys.  since I got my rad and PC dusted out good, temps are back to normal.  I have returned to my old crunch/daily setting of 4 GHz, thats when this rig was doing some serious crunching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

great CP  if all goes as planed i will have a board for the 2nd rig in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> great CP  if all goes as planed i will have a board for the 2nd rig in about 2 weeks.



everybody stepping up, this is good, this is really good.

Funny how I remember that certain people said that we were who we are because of Rammie.  but now Rammie has been gone for a few already and we still crunch harder than them, blowing there doors off day by day.  :shadedshu, not my fault they are the weaker!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

holy crap, we have someone in our rearview mirrors.  When did these people show up   43.68 DAYS TO OVERTAKE US


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2009)

don't worry CP out team won't be overtaken by them everyone seems to be stepping it up here nicely


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm going to be switching all of my rigs back to XS after today. I'm currently running them about 50/50 XS/TPU. It has been great helping to get TPU WCG going, and it is going strong. 

 (really need this smiley around here)

I wont be a stranger, I'll still be stopping by.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap, we have someone in our rearview mirrors.  When did these people show up   43.68 DAYS TO OVERTAKE US
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090706/Capture020.jpg



That's a one man team probably using a super computer. It looks like we are averaging about 145K while he did 324K yesterday and has been averaging 224K. We need to do some serious recruiting to keep him behind us!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks 4x4n for helping out  hate to see someone else go but i think the team will still be fine.(not saying that you weren't important) 
btw looks as if my board isn't stable at over 300mhz bus had to go back to the old 250x12 i know that is rock solid(OCCT,F@H,WCG,toast,Intel burn,orthos all stable)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm going to be switching all of my rigs back to XS after today. I'm currently running them about 50/50 XS/TPU. It has been great helping to get TPU WCG going, and it is going strong. [url]http://www.thescubasite.com/smile/happy/happy0034.gif[/url] (really need this smiley around here)
> 
> I wont be a stranger, I'll still be stopping by.



another refugee that we owe our lives to!   thanks a bunch bro, please stop by and dont be a stranger.



msgclb said:


> That's a one man team probably using a super computer. It looks like we are averaging about 145K while he did 324K yesterday and has been averaging 224K. We need to do some serious recruiting to keep him behind us!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090706/WCG 07-06-09-1.jpg



holy crap, thats insane!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 7, 2009)

msgclb said:


> That's a one man team probably using a super computer. It looks like we are averaging about 145K while he did 324K yesterday and has been averaging 224K. We need to do some serious recruiting to keep him behind us!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090706/WCG 07-06-09-1.jpg



Thanks for your help


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 7, 2009)

CRAP
that guy is prolly a frikkin millionaire!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm back!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2009)

my rig is going to be down today and tonight for some cleaning and a paint job


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 7, 2009)

quick question 

Can i run BOINC on my gpu (9800gx2) ?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 7, 2009)

It looks like the wcg server is down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It looks like the wcg server is down.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/WCG 07-07-09-1.jpg



I dont know, but somebody told me ones to download work for 4 days ahead of time, so im still crunching on 






Question, notice there is a human proteome folding project. It has a computation error.  All of them do the same, how can I stop from connecting to projects like these?  if its going to error out, might as well not do them at all...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> quick question
> 
> Can i run BOINC on my gpu (9800gx2) ?



You can.. but it would be better to put it folding. Our folding teams need our gpu's as much as we need there CPU's. Please everyone support both teams as much as possible! Thank you! 

CPU = best for Crunching
GPU = best for Folding

Oh and I crunch and fold.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 8, 2009)

OK, I'm back from vacation. One of my i7's is now up and running. The second i7 will be another day or 2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I'm back from vacation. One of my i7's is now up and running. The second i7 will be another day or 2.



welcome back dude.  HOw did it go?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Question, notice there is a human proteome folding project. It has a computation error.  All of them do the same, how can I stop from connecting to projects like these?  if its going to error out, might as well not do them at all...



I'd tell you but the server is down! If someone hasn't given you the answer from memory before the server comes up then I'll give it my best try. I believe you do it from your World Community Grid member page by selecting My Projects.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey CP, when the project comes back up, go to your my grid page. In device profiles, uncheck the human proteome project, then you will not get any more wu's from that project. It has always been buggy, especially with 64 bit.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 8, 2009)

CP I'd already unchecked the human proteome project but I wasn't sure where I did it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks guys, i'll go do that now


----------



## bogmali (Jul 9, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've never had a CPU die on me so would be interested in knowing how Intel handles your RMA.



I am finally getting my RMA back on Friday as per a UPS notice from Intel. It took a couple of "pissed off" inquiries to Intel's tech support both telephonic and on their forum to expedite the process:shadedshu. I sent it in on 25 Jun, they received it the next day and when I called last week to check on the status I got asked if *"I already sent in the bad CPU"* Basically the repair facility and Intel's tech support folks are not on the same bandwidth All in all it was a good RMA. Hopefully I will get compensated by them sending me a D0 stepping


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Hey CP, when the project comes back up, go to your my grid page. In device profiles, uncheck the human proteome project, then you will not get any more wu's from that project. It has always been buggy, especially with 64 bit.


I have two 64-bit computers doing HPF and 553 results (gold badge) have been returned.  No project has yet got an error accross my three computers.

From what I'm seeing, any errors at all means your computer is not stable.  Lower overclocks or run at stock (like me) to get rid of them.


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2009)

How do I download more projects (within WCG)?


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2009)

This sucker puts my CPU through hell... ramps my CPU temp to 61C, my VRMs are nearing 80C... ;-\
all 4 cores @ 100%... hmm... DFI needs better cooling on their VRMs n such.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I am finally getting my RMA back on Friday as per a UPS notice from Intel. It took a couple of "pissed off" inquiries to Intel's tech support both telephonic and on their forum to expedite the process:shadedshu. I sent it in on 25 Jun, they received it the next day and when I called last week to check on the status I got asked if *"I already sent in the bad CPU"* Basically the repair facility and Intel's tech support folks are not on the same bandwidth All in all it was a good RMA. Hopefully I will get compensated by them sending me a D0 stepping



I'll cross my fingers, and hope you get that DO. For WCG, the DO's are awesome for undervolting. I can run one of my DO's at 3.65ghz on 1.0v. Talk about efficient crunching!!



Flyordie said:


> This sucker puts my CPU through hell... ramps my CPU temp to 61C, my VRMs are nearing 80C... ;-\
> all 4 cores @ 100%... hmm... DFI needs better cooling on their VRMs n such.



The CPU temps can be explained by the stock cooler. It's simply a useless piece of crap. For the VRM's, just put a fan over them, and temps will drop at least 10c.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'll cross my fingers, and hope you get that DO. For WCG, the DO's are awesome for undervolting. I can run one of my DO's at 3.65ghz on 1.0v. Talk about efficient crunching!!
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU temps can be explained by the stock cooler. It's simply a useless piece of crap. For the VRM's, just put a fan over them, and temps will drop at least 10c.



I am rigging my old cooling system back up and bringing my PII back down to 3.1 @ 1.0V for F@H using the on-board BIOS Profiles.  Waiting for my DK to come in.. although UPS says Monday now.. ;-(
Also, my stock cooler is lapped a bit... ;-)  Revealing a little bit of the heatpipes, home made HDT I guess.. lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

hat said:


> How do I download more projects (within WCG)?


Advanced -> Preferences...

"Network Usage" tab -> Under "General Options," change "Additional Work Buffer"

I set it to 2.00.


You can also change this online via Device Profiles.  Once you apply the change online, you'll have to wait about half an hour then go to that same dialog (Preferences) and click "Clear" at the top.  It will download the settings from the web.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 9, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I am rigging my old cooling system back up and bringing my PII back down to 3.1 @ 1.0V for F@H using the on-board BIOS Profiles.  Waiting for my DK to come in.. although UPS says Monday now.. ;-(
> Also, my stock cooler is lapped a bit... ;-)  Revealing a little bit of the heatpipes, home made HDT I guess.. lol



Well, a turd is still a turd, no matter what you do to it. I wish both AMD and Intel would improve stock cooling, even just a little. Seems stupid to sell such an expensive piece of silicon with a piece of aluminum foil to cool it.


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2009)

hat said:


> How do I download more projects (within WCG)?



Pretty sure I want more than this going on... how do I get more? Some people have like 50 of these and I only have 3...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

I told you on this post (increase amount of work to get):
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1467917&postcount=2419

Sempron LE-1250 isn't a high volume processor so even if you set it to two days, it might only cache eight tasks (6 hours per task, four tasks a day, two days).  You won't see a lot of tasks there unless you got lots of cores.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, a turd is still a turd, no matter what you do to it. I wish both AMD and Intel would improve stock cooling, even just a little. Seems stupid to sell such an expensive piece of silicon with a piece of aluminum foil to cool it.



lol, yeah. Well, I stabilized it at the OC I had it at... the WCG really beats the crap out of the RAM... my OCZ Reapers are so hot that I can't even touch them for more than a second before it "burns".  the heatpipes on the thing are also the same way... eesh....


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 9, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> lol, yeah. Well, I stabilized it at the OC I had it at... the WCG really beats the crap out of the RAM... my OCZ Reapers are so hot that I can't even touch them for more than a second before it "burns".  the heatpipes on the thing are also the same way... eesh....



I just run a 240mm fan suspended over my tech station. Keeps everything nice and cool. My DDR3 1866 Reapers are only warm to the touch with WCG at 70%.


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I told you on this post (increase amount of work to get):
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1467917&postcount=2419
> 
> Sempron LE-1250 isn't a high volume processor so even if you set it to two days, it might only cache eight tasks (6 hours per task, four tasks a day, two days).  You won't see a lot of tasks there unless you got lots of cores.



Thanks for that. Well I got 3GHz on it so it'll be alrgiht. What if I got a dual socket LGA1366 board and stuck 2 i7 975 extremes in? or quad socket F board chalked full of quad core opertons


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

hat said:


> Thanks for that. Well I got 3GHz on it so it'll be alrgiht. What if I got a dual socket LGA1366 board and stuck 2 i7 975 extremes in? or quad socket F board chalked full of quad core opertons


Your wallet would be about $4000 lighter.  Both platforms are 16 cores and push well over 300w power consumption.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 9, 2009)

While I agree with you Paulie that the stock hsf's are crap, they do what they're designed for. I ran my i7 at stock with ht and turbo enabled for about a week crunching 24/7 before getting the 1366 bracket for my TRUE. Never did I see temps go over 75C. If they gave out better hsf's, it would just drive the price up more. It's only people like us that would be willing to pay more for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have two 64-bit computers doing HPF and 553 results (gold badge) have been returned.  No project has yet got an error accross my three computers.
> 
> From what I'm seeing, any errors at all means your computer is not stable.  Lower overclocks or run at stock (like me) to get rid of them.



bro this setup can pass linx as much as I like, its stable trust me.  so was my 3.8 GHz settings.  it only that project, only that one.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 9, 2009)

quick question 

i have about 9 items done and they say Ready to report what do i have to do?

Do i hit Update on the main page like always do, but i read that i shouldn't be doing that 
help please


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro this setup can pass linx as much as I like, its stable trust me.  so was my 3.8 GHz settings.  it only that project, only that one.


I bet it would work fine at stock...

Everyone's definition of "stable" is different.  My definition is absolute: "zero hardware errors."  So no, by my definition, it isn't stable.  But, my opinion doesn't matter so, meh.


Let me give you a different perspective:

What if the algorithms for catching errors in the HPF tasks are superior to that of the other tasks?  What if you are sending bad results on all the other projects but it isn't being caught?  What if all those overclocked systems are invalidating the results?  You get unhappy when HPF throws a flag at you--how do you know your overclocked hardware isn't invalidating all the results from stable hardware?  Science is not an overclocking playground--benchmarks and stress tests are.  As proof of this, name one supercomputer for scientific research that is overclocked/operating beyond recommended parameters.




Assassin48 said:


> quick question
> 
> i have about 9 items done and they say Ready to report what do i have to do?
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with hitting update.  Just don't do it every minute.

There is a setting to make it automatically report completed work.  Some instructions to do that are in this post:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1456758&postcount=31


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I bet it would work fine at stock...
> 
> Everyone's definition of "stable" is different.  My definition is absolute: "zero hardware errors."  So no, by my definition, it isn't stable.  But, my opinion doesn't matter so, meh.
> 
> ...



all I know is that 4Ghz I put out more points than I do at 3.8 GHz. which is obvious, but if setup was really unstable and not returning much results, my PPD should drop right? I will have to see at stock, but performance difference is pretty big. I by no means have a supercomputer for scientific research.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

Accurate results matter, not e-peen enlarging, meaningless points.  This is science, after all (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Accurate results matter, not e-peen enlarging, meaningless points.  This is science, after all (correct me if I'm wrong).



you are absolutely correct.  But if this setup produces the best performance as far as daily use, gaming, etc. and the most PPD why should I change it?  Most importantly, it has never crashed.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> quick question
> 
> i have about 9 items done and they say Ready to report what do i have to do?
> 
> ...



Yes hitting update should clear those, temporarily lose internet?  Dont know why they arent sending


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you are absolutely correct.  *But* if this setup produces the best performance as far as daily use, gaming, etc. and the most PPD why should I change it?  Most importantly, it has never crashed.


You contradicted your first statement in the second.  An error is an error is an error.  The only difference between a task erring and your computer crashing is which process the bits that went rogue belonged to.

I have made my point already and there is no sense in continuing.  I've seen this discussion many times in the past and it has always proven fruitless.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

if all goes  well my Phenom will be crunching tonight. I think i have found a stable and decent clock for it until i have more time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You contradicted your first statement in the second.  An error is an error is an error.  The only difference between a task erring and your computer crashing is which process the bits that went rogue belonged to.
> 
> I have made my point already and there is no sense in continuing.  I've seen this discussion many times in the past and it has always proven fruitless.



you have made your point, and I have told you I agree.  But just because something is getting an error deosnt make my computer unstable.  it can be BOINC itself in this case.  But I also agree that continuing this is pointless, everybody does have different opinions.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it can be BOINC itself in this case.


It isn't.  500+ results, zero errors, three computers (2005, 2007, 2008), three different processor architectures (K8, Core, Core i#), three different types of RAM (DDR, DDR2, DDR2 FB-DIMM), three different motherboard manufacturers (MSI, DFI, Tyan), three different BOINC clients (5 x64, 6 x86, 6 x64), and one constant: no overclocks.



Edit: My numbers will be down for today because of several severe thunderstorm warnings--only my server was running.  Blah, too.  The storm was big on bark (dark, ominous clouds) and small on bite (only one 15 minute period of lots of rain). 

Still, better safe than sorry.  The same system produced tennis ball sized hail.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It isn't.  500+ results, zero errors, three computers (2005, 2007, 2008), three different processor architectures (K8, Core, Core i#), three different types of RAM (DDR, DDR2, DDR2 FB-DIMM), three different motherboard manufacturers (MSI, DFI, Tyan), three different BOINC clients (5 x64, 6 x86, 6 x64), and one constant: no overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my problem is i'm never home to turn them off.  While back I had a power surge take my mobo and CPU, back when I had a Athlon XP rig.  now I'm fucked, everything happens while i'm at work.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

anyone willing to donate a AM2 or AM2+ board to me? I have everything i need to get another rig going but a board

btw Phenom is crunching  now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone willing to donate a AM2 or AM2+ board to me? I have everything i need to get another rig going but a board
> 
> btw Phenom is crunching  now.



i'm the same, need a board for a Socket 775, only thing missing.  Good luck finding a board.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my problem is i'm never home to turn them off.  While back I had a power surge take my mobo and CPU, back when I had a Athlon XP rig.  now I'm fucked, everything happens while i'm at work.


All my computers have UPSs and auto-shut off after two minutes on battery.  I see power outages maybe once a month on average and have gotten two direct lightning strikes to my power pole outside.  Everything worth anything is surge protected or battery protected.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All my computers have UPSs and auto-shut off after two minutes on battery.  I see power outages maybe once a month on average and have gotten two direct lightning strikes to my power pole outside.  Everything worth anything is surge protected or battery protected.



I really need to get another one.  Just crazy how something so important keeps slipping by.  
I had my Athlon X2 rig hooked up to one with auto shutoff, it was great, but after that rig I never used one again.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

Both of my i7 DO's are up and running, as is a PII 955. Hopefully over the next couple of days, my point totals will reflect it. Happy to be back running full strength.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> quick question
> 
> i have about 9 items done and they say Ready to report what do i have to do?
> 
> ...



They should report automatically. Wait and see, as I'm not sure if you'll lose the completed work if you update.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

i turned off the rig and truned it back on but nothing

still says ready to report


----------



## hat (Jul 10, 2009)

I read somewhere that it auto-updates at 6PM


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

hat said:


> I read somewhere that it auto-updates at 6PM



its 7:24PM


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> They should report automatically. Wait and see, as I'm not sure if you'll lose the completed work if you update.


You don't.  You only lose the work if you "Reset Project."  You want to "Update" before you "Reset Project" for that very reason.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You don't.  You only lose the work if you "Reset Project."  You want to "Update" before you "Reset Project" for that very reason.



so update?
i dont want to lose all the work i have done


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

Update.  It will force it to try to download new tasks and upload completed tasks.  If it can't do it, it will say "Deferred 00:00:00" which means it will try again after that much time passes.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

it went from ready to report to acknowledge then disappeared 

so that means it registered right?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup, if the task no longer appears under the task tab, it was sent to their servers.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

sweet

i have this 920 @ 3.68ghz and its going really fast!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As proof of this, name one supercomputer for scientific research that is overclocked/operating beyond recommended parameters.



Well, if you can afford a supercomputer then you don't need to overclock.. but If you can't afford one then overclock. 

 I do not aggree with your, "Don't overclock statement".  I have several  rigs overclocked, and none of them have returned an error on that project. I have over 1000 results returned, and a gold badge to prove it. 

 They are all made from the same waffer, but different parts of the waffer result in a low, mid, and higher quality chip. The lesser chip is rated lower, because thats the stable spec's for the heatsink that's shipped with it.

 I do agree with you Ford in not disabling the WU. And I do agree that an unstable overclock can return bad results. But, ruling out overclocking all together is foolish.  If it wasn't for overclocking then I don't think processors would be where they are today. By overclocking slower chips forces the chip manufacturer to build faster chips, and cheaper chips. You not overclocking makes you one of the sheep.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

One thing i'm noticing guys is that we usually have about 45% of our members returning results.  Today we have over 50%.  This is good, it'll be more of a difference to have our current members that are not returning results to start crunching, than to recruit new ones that crunch for a day and stop.  Not pointing fingers at nobody so please nobody take this the wrong way.  But if all of our 147 current members started to crunch, we'd be even more unstoppable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't have any results today(as far as i know) because i was messing around with the Phenom


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Well, if you can afford a supercomputer then you don't need to overclock.. but If you can't afford one then overclock.


Cost is irrelevant.  They don't overclock them because it invalidates their results, increases their electric bills, and makes bad hardware much harder to diagnose.




Mindweaver said:


> I do agree with you Ford in not disabling the WU. And I do agree that an unstable overclock can return bad results. But, ruling out overclocking all together is foolish.  If it wasn't for overclocking then I don't think processors would be where they are today. By overclocking slower chips forces the chip manufacturer to build faster chips, and cheaper chips. You not overclocking makes you one of the sheep.


Demand for faster chips come from the development industries be it drafting, drawing, application development, or game design.  Businesses are the largest purchaser of cutting edge technology.  If your statement was remotely true, most processors wouldn't have a limited CPU multiplier.  The only processors that are intentionally catering to overclockers is those with unlocked multipliers and, because changing the heatsink voids the warranty, they legally don't cater at all.

Moore's Law pretty much guarantees that faster processors will come out even if demand is minimal because it is nonsensical to release slow/older processors when new processors cost the same or less than older processors to manufacture.

We also can't forget AMD and Intel fighting for first place.

Users that overclock comprises of an extreme minority of the segment.


Intel/AMD marking their chips for a specific speed is the same strategy as FAA certifying aircraft for flight worthiness.  These are known-to-be safe parameters and exceeding those parameters means heading into no man's land.  When you are dealing with a scientific or experimental workload (I deal with both), hardware problems are the last thing you want to deal with.  Being a sheep means being safe.  Better safe than sorry (in my case, wasting hours diagnosing a software problem when it originated in the hardware).

To me, it is completely contradictory why people would want to overclock when contributing to a scientific project.  Yes, you get more points but, what good is it if it is wrong?  I wish I knew what BOINC used to catch and counter computational errors.  I hope two sets of hardware process everything so if they don't match, it is performed a third time to figure out who is right.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info Ford. Put down your Thesaurus.. hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Cost is irrelevant.  They don't overclock them because it invalidates their results, increases their electric bills, and makes bad hardware much harder to diagnose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Overclocking is not black and white when speaking of errors. Simply make sure that your overclock is stable before using it for WCG.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

It is black and white in terms of introducing an extra dimension of risk.  Intel, IBM, AMD, etc. guarantee their processors to work without error at the specifications they sell it as.  If it errors in the first three years, you got a processor subject to infant mortality.  If it survives beyond that, you can expect that processor to work for many years (decades) without error.

If you overclocked that processor (even for a year)--all expectations are thrown out of the window.  The infant mortality phase grows because you begin testing it at a parameter it wasn't designed for.  Making predictions beyond infant mortality on an overclocked processor are about as accurate as dropping darts from a commercial airliner at 30,000 feet trying to hit a board the size of a barn on the ground.  Russian roulette has better odds.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Overclocking is not black and white when speaking of errors. Simply make sure that your overclock is stable before using it for WCG.



how do you recommend that? overnight of OCCT,orthos,CPU burn? I test mine using OCCT linpack for atleast 5hrs before i start WCG and if i get an error even once i run OCCT 24hrs is that a good way to do it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

5,643 points for me yesterday!  Now we are rolling   Not impressive for you guys, but for me its an improvement.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do you recommend that? overnight of OCCT,orthos,CPU burn? I test mine using OCCT linpack for atleast 5hrs before i start WCG and if i get an error even once i run OCCT 24hrs is that a good way to do it?



5 hours of Linpack is more than enough. Basically, if I can pass 20 cycles of LinX I'm stable. This takes like a half hour. I'd say with OCCT Linpack, if you can pass an hour, you're good.



Chicken Patty said:


> 5,643 points for me yesterday!  Now we are rolling   Not impressive for you guys, but for me its an improvement.



Excellent, CP. I can't wait to get back in to the 5000-7000 ballpark.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

whats all this occt/linX/linpack talk? 

is it really that hard to find stable settings for boinc?

im not trying to be mean or arrogant here... im just wondering what different people have found from experience. 

what OC is everyone on i7 running for crunching?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats all this occt/linX/linpack talk?
> 
> is it really that hard to find stable settings for boinc?
> 
> ...



It's really not hard at all to find stable OC settings for Boinc. There was just some discussion regarding the relationship b/t WCG errors and unstable overclocks. The LinX and Linpack talk is because it's the quickest way to know whether your cpu is stable.

My DO's are running at 3.6ghz 1.15v for crunching.

Oh, and when are we going to see our team captain back up and crunching?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

august 1st, 2009. 

if im not back on you guys can bash me until i get running again. 

im leaving tomorrow for AZ until the 1st.



i seemed to be able to get 4.3ghz crunching rather easily. i think thats why my electric bill was $34 higher than usual though. 

but that $34 was gtx260 OCed and folding + i7 crunching at 4.3ghz 24/7.

i go back to work in august so $34 wont be but a few pennies from my pocket.

oh....

i think for i7 crunching it would be best to swap my 2x295s out for something like a 8800gs to keep the power consumption down. 

perhaps the new gt220 cards are around $50?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

No single peice of software tests every possible scenario.  Even if your computer is four hours Linpack stable doesn't necessarily mean it won't error given the right circumstances.  Sure, I would recommend at least an hour of Linpack, Prime 95, or other stress test (these are good examples because they are scientific in origin) to establish at least a base line for stability but, that doesn't necessarily mean it stops there.  You must be proactive at correcting errors so they are less likely to happen in the future.  Errors don't help anyone.

As I said previously, an error is an error.  If you get any errors at all, your system is running too hard.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

i used to run my e8600 24/7 at 4.8ghz on water. it would run occt, p95, linpack all day 24hours straight no problems at all.

but

once every 2 weeks it would BSOD and reboot while idling on the desktop.

temps where fine so that couldnt have been it. 

it could have been a problem with windows though. who knows.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No single peice of software tests every possible scenario.  Even if your computer is four hours Linpack stable doesn't necessarily mean it won't error given the right circumstances.  Sure, I would recommend at least an hour of Linpack, Prime 95, or other stress test (these are good examples because they are scientific in origin) to establish at least a base line for stability but, that doesn't necessarily mean it stops there.  You must be proactive at correcting errors so they are less likely to happen in the future.  Errors don't help anyone.
> 
> As I said previously, an error is an error.  If you get any errors at all, your system is running too hard.



We just shouldn't over think this stuff. If an error occurs, even after stability testing, just back down the OC. However, I've never seen a machine with a stable OC spit out errors in WCG.


----------



## hat (Jul 10, 2009)

Just imagine if a supercomputer was overclocked, even only by 1MHz... all that extra computational power


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 5,643 points for me yesterday!  Now we are rolling   Not impressive for you guys, but for me its an improvement.



7,635 for me yesterday! 

CP: your words = mine 

I'm very happy too


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> 7,635 for me yesterday!
> 
> CP: your words = mine
> 
> I'm very happy too



Good Job mmaakk! Keep it coming!


----------



## mosheen (Jul 10, 2009)

can only start crunching and folding next week. still waiting on my cpu.
what kind of points can i get with an e6300@4.2ghz??


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

mosheen said:


> can only start crunching and folding next week. still waiting on my cpu.
> what kind of points can i get with an e6300@4.2ghz??



Around 1.5k - 2.5k BOINC ppd.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> once every 2 weeks it would BSOD and reboot while idling on the desktop.


Idle clocks must push your processor's transistors just right then.  Idle clocks are a very different workload from heavy ALU/FPU workloads.




Paulieg said:


> However, I've never seen a machine with a stable OC spit out errors in WCG.


It wouldn't be stable if it did, would it?


----------



## mosheen (Jul 10, 2009)

Been crunching on my pentium m 1.7ghz for a week now.
Got 13,000 points only so far.


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 10, 2009)

hi i'm back on track but with less rigs only 3 now q9550@3900mhz 1 dual core celeron and a p4.

have to sell 4 rigs (i lost my job twice in 15month  for the same reason: company moving to mexico  but at least i already found something else)

and the good news is i already got a new mobo and a psu for a phenomII.i probably buy the rams and the gpu and cpu in august.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Idle clocks must push your processor's transistors just right then.  Idle clocks are a very different workload from heavy ALU/FPU workloads.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be stable if it did, would it?



LOL, indeed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

CP! I've got everything to lap my Q9550! 

Does anyone know if this will void my warranty? hehehe!!! lol

Well Q9550 going off line... Also, I'm upgrading one of my E6600 with my old lapped E8400! Happy Crunching and folding! Team m8's!


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 11, 2009)

http://boincstats.com/stats/world_cup_stats.php?pr=wcg&object=team&st=0

We are number 22 in the Team World Cup stats for July.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 11, 2009)

Finished! and I got Pic's!


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> CP! I've got everything to lap my Q9550!
> 
> Does anyone know if this will void my warranty? hehehe!!! lol
> 
> Well Q9550 going off line... Also, I'm upgrading one of my E6600 with my old lapped E8400! Happy Crunching and folding! Team m8's!



So Mind, do you have a comparison of "My CPU" before and after the lapping job?

I'm talking about temps.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 11, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> So Mind, do you have a comparison of "My CPU" before and after the lapping job?
> 
> I'm talking about temps.



Yepper buddy! I had to use my phone cam 2.0. My g/f took my good camera to japan... Oh well..2.0 is good enough.. hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 11, 2009)

after looking at my stats it looks as if my 4850e wasn't completly stable since the 4th of this month it was throwing errors about 2x a day every other day. So it looks like i am going to have to lower the clock or up the voltage on it when i get it up and running again.
is CPU degration possible in about 6 months at voltage of 1.32v?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

looking forward to the pics mindweaver


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 11, 2009)

where can i get my points other then the WCG site? It confuses the fuck out of me. I want to points that the milestones go by please


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> where can i get my points other then the WCG site? It confuses the fuck out of me. I want to points that the milestones go by please



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 11, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



that was fast and thanks  looks like i am getting close to 10k soon. i am away for awhile and i left my rig crunching so i should be there in a day or 2 if the internet keeps working


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that was fast and thanks  looks like i am getting close to 10k soon. i am away for awhile and i left my rig crunching so i should be there in a day or 2 if the internet keeps working



it also takes a while to update your stats


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> CP! I've got everything to lap my Q9550!
> 
> Does anyone know if this will void my warranty? hehehe!!! lol
> 
> Well Q9550 going off line... Also, I'm upgrading one of my E6600 with my old lapped E8400! Happy Crunching and folding! Team m8's!



what your temps with the lapped q9550 ?

i just lapped my q9550   3900mhz@1.33vcore 
idle before : 34c now 31c
load before :64c now 54c


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice stanhemi! 

here are some quick pic's. 

Before the lap job.







After the lap job.





more pic's coming.


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> what your temps with the lapped q9550 ?
> 
> i just lapped my q9550   3900mhz@1.33vcore
> idle before : 34c now 31c
> load before :64c now 54c



wow a 10c drop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

impressive mindweaver, great job


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 11, 2009)

hat said:


> wow a 10c drop



yep  i'm under water but ambiant room is + 30c ishhhh.

really nice Mindweaver


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 11, 2009)

No kidding 

This lap stuff really show great results 

Congrats guys


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys! 

I'm just using air.. Zalman 9700n.


----------



## Gilbert (Jul 11, 2009)

What I'm writing now is for those who wonder if their «weak» cpus are worth putting up for crunching on the WCG project.

I started on F@H with my just purchased for this sole purpuse Nvidia GTX260 in April. I was not considering using my Phnom II x3 for crunching until I started reading here and seeing I could choose the projects I could crunch for. As a side note, I was diagnosed with lung cancer end of January 2009 and am presently undergoing chemotherapy. I joined WCG sometime in May and a few weeks later I added my old AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (Venice) to the project. I am in position 34 for the team and have sent 767 results (#59 623)  on Help Conquer Cancer for 268 687 points in 462 results [Gold Badge for Help Conquer Cancer] and Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 with 177 588 points for 305 results [Silver Badge for Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2] 
so I guess this is not bad at all for an unlapped, air cooled, non i7, non quad core cpu. My phenom ll x3 is slightly overclocked at 3208MHz and don't have a/c in the room where it is located.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 11, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> What I'm writing now is for those who wonder if their «weak» cpus are worth putting up for crunching on the WCG project.
> 
> I started on F@H with my just purchased for this sole purpuse Nvidia GTX260 in April. I was not considering using my Phnom II x3 for crunching until I started reading here and seeing I could choose the projects I could crunch for. As a side note, I was diagnosed with lung cancer end of January 2009 and am presently undergoing chemotherapy. I joined WCG sometime in May and a few weeks later I added my old AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (Venice) to the project. I am in position 34 for the team and have sent 767 results (#59 623)  on Help Conquer Cancer for 268 687 points in 462 results [Gold Badge for Help Conquer Cancer] and Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 with 177 588 points for 305 results [Silver Badge for Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2]
> so I guess this is not bad at all for an unlapped, air cooled, non i7, non quad core cpu. My phenom ll x3 is slightly overclocked at 3208MHz and don't have a/c in the room where it is located.




Very true! I have a few AMD Duron's 700mhz and 800mhz spitfires crunching away. hehehe 

Sorry to hear about your condition... My step mother was diagnosed with lung cancer in 2008.


----------



## Gilbert (Jul 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Very true! I have a few AMD Duron's 700mhz and 800mhz spitfires crunching away. hehehe
> 
> Sorry to hear about your condition... My step mother was diagnosed with lung cancer in 2008.



Helplessness is the feeling one has after hearing such a diagnostic. One has no control over the evolution of one's cancer and needs to trust his oncologist(s) for the course of treatment. I needed to have a feeling I could do something and folding and crunching are about the only things I felt I could do. The weird thing is that my oncologists and assistants were not aware of either projects until I mentioned them. It's not a small center but the Montreal university hospital (CHUM).


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> Helplessness is the feeling one has after hearing such a diagnostic. One has no control over the evolution of one's cancer and needs to trust his oncologist(s) for the course of treatment. I needed to have a feeling I could do something and folding and crunching are about the only things I felt I could do. The weird thing is that my oncologists and assistants were not aware of either projects until I mentioned them. It's not a small center but the Montreal university hospital (CHUM).



I can't promise one of my rigs will find a cure... but I do promise as long as I have a rig, "it or they" will be crunching, and folding... for everyone that will suffer, and everyone that is suffering with Cancer!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 12, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> So I guess this is not bad at all for an unlapped, air cooled, non i7, non quad core cpu. My phenom ll x3 is slightly overclocked at 3208MHz and don't have a/c in the room where it is located.



Every little bit helps m8 and it doesn't matter if you have and old crusty socket 423 P4 crunching, believe it or not you are helping to find a cure. Some of us are just able to find a PC to crunch every time they go down to their basement (cough....Mindweaver......cough) and some of us are also fortunate enough to have i7's to crunch Glad to have you on board

_Speaking of socket 423 P4, I have one laying around somewhere I'm getting the Mindweaver itch now......._


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Every little bit helps m8 and it doesn't matter if you have and old crusty socket 423 P4 crunching, believe it or not you are helping to find a cure. Some of us are just able to *find a PC to crunch every time they go down to their basement *(cough....Mindweaver......cough) and some of us are also fortunate enough to have i7's to crunch Glad to have you on board
> 
> _Speaking of socket 423 P4, I have one laying around somewhere I'm getting the Mindweaver itch now......._



hehehe true.. I don't like lazy rigs sitting around sucking up my ac not doing anything..lol I'll put them too work!...lol   I have 3 or 4 P4's crunching as we speak.. hehehe I'm eye ball'n an old mail server (Mercury/32) 900mhz PIII as I type this... hehehe


----------



## bogmali (Jul 12, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> hehehe I'm eye ball'n an old mail server (Mercury/32) 900mhz PIII as I type this... hehehe


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2009)

7750BE on the way...


----------



## bogmali (Jul 12, 2009)

Have to shut off my folders/crunchers cause I got woken up by the sound of thunder and flash of lightning which is uncommon around this side of the country. Will turn them back on as soon as it clears.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Have to shut off my folders/crunchers cause I got woken up by the sound of thunder and flash of lightning which is uncommon around this side of the country. Will turn them back on as soon as it clears.



Godspeed bogmali!  the lightning


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Have to shut off my folders/crunchers cause I got woken up by the sound of thunder and flash of lightning which is uncommon around this side of the country. Will turn them back on as soon as it clears.



 ya really weird weather this summer...we'll be loking forward to your return


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 12, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ya really weird weather this summer...we'll be loking forward to your return



Blame it on the climate change!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Blame it on the climate change!!


 lol...don't get me started!


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 12, 2009)

Will hopefully have my case panels back from the powder coater this week, it's been over a month with him cutting some custom panels etc  , and I have a Q9550 waiting to go into the rig when I get it all back together.

Started this build about 8 months ago ...so I really should get it finished and put it to good use crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Will hopefully have my case panels back from the powder coater this week, it's been over a month with him cutting some custom panels etc  , and I have a Q9550 waiting to go into the rig when I get it all back together.
> 
> Started this build about 8 months ago ...so I really should get it finished and put it to good use crunching.



you sure do, doesn't that guy that is powdercoating your stuff know the importance of you finishing this build?  What is up with him!!


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah I said he could use my original panel to make a copy to sell in his shop but the wait is killing me now lol


----------



## bogmali (Jul 12, 2009)

Oily-Post some pics m8 when you get it put together.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Oily-Post some pics m8 when you get it put together.



I will for sure, I started the build log about 3 months ago but what with general life and some other hold ups I really have not got much done to it from then 

This was just a build for bits I had lying around but has turned into a major project now .


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty! Istanbul's are out! Time to build the AMD "dual Processor" Cruncher!... hehehe  12 cores!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Chicken Patty! Istanbul's are out! Time to build the AMD "dual Processor" Cruncher!... hehehe  12 cores!



i can only wish for now


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 13, 2009)

CP you almost broke 320,000 !


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> *ya really weird weather this summer*...we'll be loking forward to your return



Yea, I had a hailstorm on Friday. I live in South Florida(ya know...hot) and there's f#%kin ice falling from the sky? Oh hell no!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> CP you almost broke 320,000 !



almost, these few days wont be great.  Ive had rig stress testing and stuff, I wanted to work the overclock with the new RAM and new BIOS.  Havent done so in a while so I figured what better time than now that I flashed to latest BIOS


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i can only wish for now



I feel your pain.. hehehe I'm broke too   But I'm really think'n about purchasing another Q9550...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 13, 2009)

These?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...010340727 1652541691 1652944902&name=Six-Core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I feel your pain.. hehehe I'm broke too   But I'm really think'n about purchasing another Q9550...



i can get the money to do it, I just can't prioritize building another computer over things I gotta do first.  

2nd of all, I cant add another rig in my room, i'll suffocate.  im seriously having 2nd thoughts of this i7 rig crunching in my room.  I know its a lame excuse, but when you are in Miami, it gets bad.  right now its 82ºf and its past 1am, but if you go outside the humidity level is 450%.  its ridiculous, thus making it hot as hell even inside the house at this time of the night.

I also live in a townhouse where there was no central a/c before, so there is no insulation prior to the installation of central a/c units.  So if downstairs it is 70ºf, upstairs it is 73-74ºf.  My room which is upstairs is easily another 4-5ºf hotter than upstairs only.  I cant lower the a/c more because i cant freeze the other people who have computer less rooms and my mom who sleeps downstairs which to compensate for my room, it is probably 60ºf at the moment, so that my room can stay at about 71-72ºf at the moment.


----------



## hat (Jul 13, 2009)

Fantastic way to heat the house in the winter up north... just stick 2 or 3 i7 crunchers and have an exhaust fan pull the heat into the ventilation system of the house... but if the basement floods you're fucked D:


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i can get the money to do it, I just can't prioritize building another computer over things I gotta do first.
> 
> 2nd of all, I cant add another rig in my room, i'll suffocate.  im seriously having 2nd thoughts of this i7 rig crunching in my room.  I know its a lame excuse, but when you are in Miami, it gets bad.  right now its 82ºf and its past 1am, but if you go outside the humidity level is 450%.  its ridiculous, thus making it hot as hell even inside the house at this time of the night.
> 
> I also live in a townhouse where there was no central a/c before, so there is no insulation prior to the installation of central a/c units.  So if downstairs it is 70ºf, upstairs it is 73-74ºf.  My room which is upstairs is easily another 4-5ºf hotter than upstairs only.  I cant lower the a/c more because i cant freeze the other people who have computer less rooms and my mom who sleeps downstairs which to compensate for my room, it is probably 60ºf at the moment, so that my room can stay at about 71-72ºf at the moment.



I'm thinking some of that aircon piping, the flexible silver stuff, with an extraction fan, and making a shroud to mount on the back of your rad.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i can get the money to do it, I just can't prioritize building another computer over things I gotta do first.
> 
> 2nd of all, I cant add another rig in my room, i'll suffocate.  im seriously having 2nd thoughts of this i7 rig crunching in my room.  I know its a lame excuse, but when you are in Miami, it gets bad.  right now its 82ºf and its past 1am, but if you go outside the humidity level is 450%.  its ridiculous, thus making it hot as hell even inside the house at this time of the night.
> 
> I also live in a townhouse where there was no central a/c before, so there is no insulation prior to the installation of central a/c units.  So if downstairs it is 70ºf, upstairs it is 73-74ºf.  My room which is upstairs is easily another 4-5ºf hotter than upstairs only.  I cant lower the a/c more because i cant freeze the other people who have computer less rooms and my mom who sleeps downstairs which to compensate for my room, it is probably 60ºf at the moment, so that my room can stay at about 71-72ºf at the moment.



I still can't afford it.. hehehe But I'm saving my lunch money and drinking milk...   

Yea, I know what you mean about the heat... I've renamed my rig with the Q9550 to "The Sun"... lol I think superman could fly around it to regain his strenght... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I'm thinking some of that aircon piping, the flexible silver stuff, with an extraction fan, and making a shroud to mount on the back of your rad.



bro i'm dead serious, I have thought about this and just run it out the window or out the wall or something.


Mindweaver said:


> I still can't afford it.. hehehe But I'm saving my lunch money and drinking milk...
> 
> Yea, I know what you mean about the heat... I've renamed my rig with the Q9550 to "The Sun"... lol I think superman could fly around it to regain his strenght... hehehe



for real bro, it gets hot as hell. I just got home from work and it was cool in the house when I walked in.  Went up staris little hotter, but acceptable.  Walked into my room, lets just say im sweating right now.i got two crunchers none stop in here, one of them being an i7


----------



## dhoshaw (Jul 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro i'm dead serious, I have thought about this and just run it out the window or out the wall or something.
> 
> for real bro, it gets hot as hell. I just got home from work and it was cool in the house when I walked in.  Went up staris little hotter, but acceptable.  Walked into my room, lets just say im sweating right now.i got two crunchers none stop in here, one of them being an i7


I know what you're saying. I'm up in Boynton Beach and my office is in the loft. The a/c never does much in the loft anyway, but with 2 computers crunching 24/7 it gets mighty warm. The old Athlon x2 puts out a lot more heat than the C2Q 9550.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I know what you're saying. I'm up in Boynton Beach and my office is in the loft. The a/c never does much in the loft anyway, but with 2 computers crunching 24/7 it gets mighty warm. The old Athlon x2 puts out a lot more heat than the C2Q 9550.



my i7 is nutssssss with the heat.  bro just standing around the pc you feel the heat.  Ughh its soo crazy man.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my i7 is nutssssss with the heat.  bro just standing around the pc you feel the heat.  Ughh its soo crazy man.



You should name your bedroom the "Sweater Factory"! lol


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2009)

You'll love the heat in the winter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> You should name your bedroom the "Sweater Factory"! lol







hat said:


> You'll love the heat in the winter



winter here is like 75ºf


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

I can mail you some snow if you want...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> winter here is like 75ºf



It has snowed in Florida before though hasn't it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

like in the year 154 

and if you can get snow here safely and still "snow", sure send it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

could someone tell me what this error means
I think i am unstable again 
anyways it looks like i am going to be down tonight for testing 




```
Result Log 	

Result Name: dddt1602k0598_ 100101_ 0--
<core_client_version>6.2.28</core_client_version>
<![CDATA[
<message>
too many exit(0)s
</message>
<stderr_txt>
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
INFO:[04:12:15] Start AutoGrid...

autogrid4: WARNING: Found an H-bonding atom with three bonded atoms, atom serial number 10675



autogrid4: WARNING: Found an H-bonding atom with three bonded atoms, atom serial number 10688



autogrid: autogrid4: Successful Completion.
INFO:[04:17:13] End AutoGrid...
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 0)
_maxGenSeenSoFar changed: 6750
Updating Best Energy for WU: 0.00
Finished Docking number 0
Updating Best Energy for WU: -6.29
Finished Docking number 1
Updating Best Energy for WU: -6.30
Finished Docking number 2
Finished Docking number 3
Finished Docking number 4
Finished Docking number 5
Finished Docking number 6
Finished Docking number 7
Finished Docking number 8
Updating Best Energy for WU: -6.44
Finished Docking number 9
Finished Docking number 10
Finished Docking number 11
Finished Docking number 12
Finished Docking number 13
Finished Docking number 14
Finished Docking number 15
Finished Docking number 16
Finished Docking number 17
Finished Docking number 18
Finished Docking number 19
Finished Docking number 20
Finished Docking number 21
Finished Docking number 22
Finished Docking number 23
Finished Docking number 24
Finished Docking number 25
Finished Docking number 26
Finished Docking number 27
Finished Docking number 28
Finished Docking number 29
Finished Docking number 30
Finished Docking number 31
Finished Docking number 32
Finished Docking number 33
Finished Docking number 34
Finished Docking number 35
Finished Docking number 36
Finished Docking number 37
Finished Docking number 38
Finished Docking number 39
Finished Docking number 40
Finished Docking number 41
Finished Docking number 42
Finished Docking number 43
Finished Docking number 44
Finished Docking number 45
Finished Docking number 46
Finished Docking number 47
Finished Docking number 48
Finished Docking number 49
Finished Docking number 50
Finished Docking number 51
Finished Docking number 52
Finished Docking number 53
Finished Docking number 54
Finished Docking number 55
Finished Docking number 56
Finished Docking number 57
Finished Docking number 58
Finished Docking number 59
Finished Docking number 60
Finished Docking number 61
Finished Docking number 62
Finished Docking number 63
Finished Docking number 64
Finished Docking number 65
Finished Docking number 66
Finished Docking number 67
Finished Docking number 68
Finished Docking number 69
Finished Docking number 70
Finished Docking number 71
Finished Docking number 72
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 73)
Finished Docking number 73
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 74)
Finished Docking number 74
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 75)
Finished Docking number 75
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 76)
Finished Docking number 76
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 77)
Finished Docking number 77
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 78)
Finished Docking number 78
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 79)
Finished Docking number 79
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 80)
Finished Docking number 80
Finished Docking number 81
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 81)
Finished Docking number 81
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 82)
Finished Docking number 82
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 83)
Finished Docking number 83
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 84)
Finished Docking number 84
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 85)
Finished Docking number 85
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 86)
Finished Docking number 86
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 87)
Finished Docking number 87
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 88)
Finished Docking number 88
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 89)
Finished Docking number 89
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 90)
Finished Docking number 90
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 91)
Finished Docking number 91
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 92)
Finished Docking number 92
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 93)
Finished Docking number 93
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 94)
Finished Docking number 94
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 95)
Finished Docking number 95
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 96)
Finished Docking number 96
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 97)
Finished Docking number 97
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 98)
Finished Docking number 98
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 99)
Finished Docking number 99
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 100)
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 100)
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 100)
Finished Docking number 0
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 101)
Finished Docking number 1
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 102)
Finished Docking number 2
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 103)
Finished Docking number 3
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 104)
Finished Docking number 4
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 105)
Finished Docking number 5
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 106)
Finished Docking number 6
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 107)
Finished Docking number 7
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 108)
Finished Docking number 8
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 109)
Finished Docking number 9
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 110)
Finished Docking number 10
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 111)
Finished Docking number 11
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 112)
Finished Docking number 12
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 113)
Finished Docking number 13
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 114)
Finished Docking number 14
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 115)
Finished Docking number 15
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 116)
Finished Docking number 16
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 117)
Finished Docking number 17
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 118)
Finished Docking number 18
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 119)
Finished Docking number 19
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 120)
Finished Docking number 20
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 121)
Finished Docking number 21
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 122)
Finished Docking number 22
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 123)
Finished Docking number 23
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 124)
Finished Docking number 24
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 125)
Finished Docking number 25
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 126)
Finished Docking number 26
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 127)
Finished Docking number 27
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 128)
Finished Docking number 28
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 129)
Finished Docking number 29
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 130)
Finished Docking number 30
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 131)
Finished Docking number 31
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 132)
Finished Docking number 32
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 133)
Finished Docking number 33
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -6.914520 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 134)
Updating Best Energy for WU: -6.91
Finished Docking number 34
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 135)
Finished Docking number 35
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 136)
Finished Docking number 36
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 137)
Finished Docking number 37
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 138)
Finished Docking number 38
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 139)
Finished Docking number 39
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 140)
Finished Docking number 40
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 141)
Finished Docking number 41
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 142)
Finished Docking number 42
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 143)
Finished Docking number 43
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 144)
Finished Docking number 44
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 145)
Finished Docking number 45
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 146)
Finished Docking number 46
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 147)
Finished Docking number 47
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 148)
Finished Docking number 48
Finished Docking number 49
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 149)
Finished Docking number 49
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 150)
Finished Docking number 50
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 151)
Finished Docking number 51
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 152)
Finished Docking number 52
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 153)
Finished Docking number 53
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 154)
Finished Docking number 54
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 155)
Finished Docking number 55
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 156)
Finished Docking number 56
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 157)
Finished Docking number 57
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 158)
Finished Docking number 58
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 159)
Finished Docking number 59
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 160)
Finished Docking number 60
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 161)
Finished Docking number 61
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 162)
Finished Docking number 62
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 163)
Finished Docking number 63
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 164)
Finished Docking number 64
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 165)
Finished Docking number 65
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 166)
Finished Docking number 66
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 167)
Finished Docking number 67
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 168)
Finished Docking number 68
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 169)
Finished Docking number 69
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 170)
Finished Docking number 70
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 171)
Finished Docking number 71
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 172)
Finished Docking number 72
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 173)
Finished Docking number 73
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 174)
Finished Docking number 74
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 175)
Finished Docking number 75
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 176)
Finished Docking number 76
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 177)
Finished Docking number 77
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.380590 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 178)
Updating Best Energy for WU: -7.38
Finished Docking number 78
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.451650 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 179)
Finished Docking number 79
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.451650 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 180)
Finished Docking number 80
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.451650 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 181)
Updating Best Energy for WU: -7.45
Finished Docking number 81
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 182)
Finished Docking number 82
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 183)
Finished Docking number 83
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 184)
Finished Docking number 84
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 185)
Finished Docking number 85
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 186)
Finished Docking number 86
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 187)
Finished Docking number 87
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 188)
Finished Docking number 88
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 189)
Finished Docking number 89
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 190)
Finished Docking number 90
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 191)
Finished Docking number 91
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 192)
Finished Docking number 92
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 193)
Finished Docking number 93
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 194)
Finished Docking number 94
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 195)
Finished Docking number 95
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 196)
Finished Docking number 96
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 197)
Finished Docking number 97
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 198)
Finished Docking number 98
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 199)
Finished Docking number 99
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 200)
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 200)
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 200)
Finished Docking number 0
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 201)
Finished Docking number 1
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 202)
Finished Docking number 2
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 203)
Finished Docking number 3
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 204)
Finished Docking number 4
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 205)
Finished Docking number 5
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 206)
Finished Docking number 6
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 207)
Finished Docking number 7
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 208)
Finished Docking number 8
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 209)
Finished Docking number 9
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 210)
Finished Docking number 10
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 211)
Finished Docking number 11
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 212)
Finished Docking number 12
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 213)
Finished Docking number 13
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 214)
Finished Docking number 14
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 215)
Finished Docking number 15
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 216)
Finished Docking number 16
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 217)
Finished Docking number 17
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 218)
Finished Docking number 18
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 219)
Finished Docking number 19
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 220)
Finished Docking number 20
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 221)
Finished Docking number 21
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 222)
Finished Docking number 22
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 223)
Finished Docking number 23
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 224)
Finished Docking number 24
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 225)
Finished Docking number 25
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 226)
Finished Docking number 26
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 227)
Finished Docking number 27
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 228)
Finished Docking number 28
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 229)
Finished Docking number 29
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 230)
Finished Docking number 30
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 231)
Finished Docking number 31
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 232)
Finished Docking number 32
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 233)
Finished Docking number 33
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 234)
Finished Docking number 34
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 235)
Finished Docking number 35
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 236)
Finished Docking number 36
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 237)
Finished Docking number 37
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 238)
Finished Docking number 38
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 239)
Finished Docking number 39
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 240)
Finished Docking number 40
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 241)
Finished Docking number 41
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 242)
Finished Docking number 42
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 243)
Finished Docking number 43
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 244)
Finished Docking number 44
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 245)
Finished Docking number 45
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 246)
Finished Docking number 46
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 247)
Finished Docking number 47
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting
Failed to get VersionInfo size: 2
Restoring grahics. bestEnergy: -7.894280 maxGenSeen: 6750
AG Check: Found receptor.A.map
Beginning AutoDock...
INFO: Setting num_generations: 27000
About to enter main loop...(dockings already completed: 248)
Finished Docking number 48
No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting

</stderr_txt>
]]>
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 15, 2009)

"No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting"

It sounds like BOINC locked up/terminated so the task closed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> "No heartbeat from core client for 30 sec - exiting"
> 
> It sounds like BOINC locked up/terminated so the task closed.



so i could assume that it is a unstable overclock then or atleast it wouldn't hurt to give it a good test

EDIT: it is unstable


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> like in the year 154
> 
> and if you can get snow here safely and still "snow", sure send it



lol...well I think you might be wrong there...have a look at this.

I believe the last time was  in Daytona Beach...okay it didn't accumulate but it still snowed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> lol...well I think you might be wrong there...have a look at this.
> 
> I believe the last time was  in Daytona Beach...okay it didn't accumulate but it still snowed



why not in Miami


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why not in Miami



Because CP lives there...lol  The Sweater Factory is causing global warming!...lol  If you turned off your i7 then it might snow...  but if you do the kittens will surely die...


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 15, 2009)

Because miami is awesome like that (because CP lives here )... but yeah I know what you mean.

I WC'd my entire rig so I could fold with the GTX 260's and crunch with the 9650... crammed 5x120MM of rad, high pressure pump, high flow blocks etc etc...

The damn room heats up by 7-10C overnight... the watercooling doesn't work as well after a while since ambient is 10C higher lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why not in Miami



I'm thinking because it's too far south...but it has snowed in Miami once. Apparently it was the same system that brought snow to Jacksonville and west Palm Beach in 1977. http://miami.about.com/b/2008/12/23/does-it-ever-snow-in-miami.htm


----------



## msgclb (Jul 15, 2009)

I lived in Tampa from 1976 to 1981-82 and I'm sure that it snowed at least once while I lived there. A Google search gave me this...



> The last measurable snow in Tampa fell on January 19, 1977. The accumulation amounted to all of 0.2 inches (0.5 cm), but the city, unprepared for and unaccustomed to wintry weather, came to a virtual standstill for a day.



I know it gets cold when the wind blows off Tampa Bay in the winter as I've frozen my ass off many times.


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

I got my 7750BE today. I havn't begun to play with it yet (running at stock). I got the 1.325v model, not sure if that's good or bad as it's on the high end of the voltage specs listed on newegg. The lowest voltage is 1.05v.

Anyways, it's about as fast in SuperPi at stock (2.7GHz) as my clunky Sempron at 3. Sure does seem faster. And WCG crunches 2 at a time instead of 1... Multi core rawks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

@hat congrats just wait till you move to a quad 
@anyone that can answer my question 
does having the TLB patch disabled affect the WCG stats? I know the rig is alot faster without it but i want the best results.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 15, 2009)

hat said:


> I got my 7750BE today. I havn't begun to play with it yet (running at stock). I got the 1.325v model, not sure if that's good or bad as it's on the high end of the voltage specs listed on newegg. The lowest voltage is 1.05v.
> 
> Anyways, it's about as fast in SuperPi at stock (2.7GHz) as my clunky Sempron at 3. Sure does seem faster. And WCG crunches 2 at a time instead of 1... Multi core rawks



POS_PC is right hat, wait till you move to quad core...crunches 4 at a time and if you get a Core i7, they crunch 8 at a time 

Phenom 9850BE crunching:


----------



## mike047 (Jul 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @hat congrats just wait till you move to a quad
> @anyone that can answer my question
> does having the TLB patch disabled affect the WCG stats? I know the rig is alot faster without it but i want the best results.



I had boxes run with and without the patch.......I couldn't tell any difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Because CP lives there...lol  The Sweater Factory is causing global warming!...lol  If you turned off your i7 then it might snow...  but if you do the kittens will surely die...



viva la kittens


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

i will try to get a few points with my phenom overnight. have never crunched before, i only folded... what can you tell me about crunching, thats different to folding?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will try to get a few points with my phenom overnight. have never crunched before, i only folded... what can you tell me about crunching, thats different to folding?



uses the CPU instead of the GPU.  Other than that I would think its pretty much alike.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

you can fold with the cpu too... it gets like 2000 ppd with mine


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It has snowed in Florida before though hasn't it?



Last snow we had in Florida was 1977 in Orlando. You can imagine that it burned off in about 4 hours once the sun came up.

Edit: looks like someone answered b/4 me.lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will try to get a few points with my phenom overnight. have never crunched before, i only folded... what can you tell me about crunching, thats different to folding?



Folding uses your GPU.

Crunching uses your CPU.

and of course, different causes and some similar.



BUCK NASTY said:


> Last snow we had in Florida was 1977 in Orlando. You can imagine that it burned off in about 4 hours once the sun came up.
> 
> Edit: looks like someone answered b/4 me.lol



And that's just snow that accumulates. It seems there are flurries every 2-3 years


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

im set, now im a member of team tpu.... how are points measured? in hundreds or thousands? how much does a decent quad will give you?


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 16, 2009)

Time to get back at it.  My evga x58 came yesterday, threw it on the dummy oc but I'm going to try her again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Time to get back at it.  My evga x58 came yesterday, threw it on the dummy oc but I'm going to try her again.



how much does the dummy oc overclock?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im set, now im a member of team tpu.... how are points measured? in hundreds or thousands? how much does a decent quad will give you?



Well first of all, welcome to TPU Velvet 

You'll see how points are measured by logging into "your grid" on the WCG/BOINC homepage You can see all your personal stats there.

Also there is a project stats page for all kinds of different projects including WCG and once you'r in the top 100 and crunching away you can chart your progress in comparison the rest of the WCG/TPU team here


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

hey everybody go check out my pics of the Q9550 lap job! 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1476814#post1476814


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will try to get a few points with my phenom overnight. have never crunched before, i only folded... what can you tell me about crunching, thats different to folding?



Uhm, sorry can't tell you. It is all for a good cause ~ so crunch and fold until we have solved all that woes us

Sorry ~ folding is GPU and crunching is CPU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 16, 2009)

at least the crunching make me feel better with my last uncomfortable upgrade. i now sit on a semi-recognized 955, that sadly will never run like it should in this board. i was centimeters away, from taking my sword or my axe, and to show this rig who is his master... luckily i didnt, i gave a pillow several brutal hits in the face,and cursed in the most horrible German i could, to cool down.
a week later i though about gettin my e-peen erected again... i tried Boinc.
and....
At least i can do something for the children with it. 

EDIT: seems that i get about 2160 points if i let it crunch 24/7.. i wanna be in the list


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> EDIT: seems that i get about 2160 points if i let it crunch 24/7.. i wanna be in the list



Should only take a couple more days for you to show in the top 100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

Well guys, I didn't want this day to come, but it has 

My electricity bill has arrived for past month.  It arrived at $348.  thats nearly 50% of what I make every two weeks.  I am 22, I support my mom and my aunt and I can't be spending this amount of money every month.  As of now, neither one of my rigs is crunching.  They are supposed to come read the meter and check to make sure that was not any mistakes.  But if the $348 stands, im down for the count.  Sorry guys, I will continue to support you guys to the fullest and help in anyway possible, but for now I won't be doing anymore crunching, i'm truly sorry.


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, I didn't want this day to come, but it has
> 
> My electricity bill has arrived for past month.  It arrived at $348.  thats nearly 50% of what I make every two weeks.  I am 22, I support my mom and my aunt and I can't be spending this amount of money every month.  As of now, neither one of my rigs is crunching.  They are supposed to come read the meter and check to make sure that was not any mistakes.  But if the $348 stands, im down for the count.  Sorry guys, I will continue to support you guys to the fullest and help in anyway possible, but for now I won't be doing anymore crunching, i'm truly sorry.




i understand your problem i have the same,it one of the reason why i need to sell my rigs (3)(to pay my electricity bill) funny thing is a lot of people almost say i'm liar or stupid but hey i still have to pay 569$ cnd for 52 days 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91814

now i moved to another place and still have high bill  oh well....


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, I didn't want this day to come, but it has
> 
> My electricity bill has arrived for past month.  It arrived at $348.  thats nearly 50% of what I make every two weeks.  I am 22, I support my mom and my aunt and I can't be spending this amount of money every month.  As of now, neither one of my rigs is crunching.  They are supposed to come read the meter and check to make sure that was not any mistakes.  But if the $348 stands, im down for the count.  Sorry guys, I will continue to support you guys to the fullest and help in anyway possible, but for now I won't be doing anymore crunching, i'm truly sorry.



Wow, that's crazy. I've only seen my electric bill jmp about $20 per month since I started crunching. Are you using a large amount of air conditioning?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

Man that is insane.....Sorry CP, completely understand bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> i understand your problem i have the same,it one of the reason why i need to sell my rigs (3)(to pay my electricity bill) funny thing is a lot of people almost say i'm liar or stupid but hey i still have to pay 569$ cnd for 52 days
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91814
> 
> now i moved to another place and still have high bill  oh well....



Thanks for understanding, yeah its crazy, i think they bumped the elec. bills here in Florida though. Its ridiculous. I really hate to do this but I have no choice.



Paulieg said:


> Wow, that's crazy. I've only seen my electric bill jmp about $20 per month since I started crunching. Are you using a large amount of air conditioning?



It is, mine only jumped about the same, but I think we got  bump in our bills by like 12 % or something.  I know the rigs dont take up as much as everything else in the house, but i cant turn off everything else   I do use a lot of a/c, right now the a/c is set on 78ºf and the heat is almost not bearable.  the rigs put out an immense amount of heat which only cause the central a/c unit to work harder to keep cool, plus our 100ºf heat right now, it just works too hard and stays on for too long, causing it to suck alot of power.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 16, 2009)

You have my sympathies. I'm holding my breath, as they will be raising the electricity rates in South Africa by around 38%.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> You have my sympathies. I'm holding my breath, as they will be raising the electricity rates in South Africa by around 38%.



wow thats insane. good luck bro, hope things turn out good.  Im trying to save some money to finish fixing up my car and go to school.  Things are getting wayy too hard nowadays, especially in South Florida.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow thats insane. good luck bro, hope things turn out good.  Im trying to save some money to finish fixing up my car and go to school.  Things are getting wayy too hard nowadays, especially in South Florida.



I hear so. I hear that house insurance there is wild. Someone I knew said hers quadrupled in a year, and was more than her house repayments.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I hear so. I hear that house insurance there is wild. Someone I knew said hers quadrupled in a year, and was more than her house repayments.



everything over here is wild.  Gas prices have gone down a bit in my area lately, its about the only thing that is somewhat acceptable.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, I didn't want this day to come, but it has
> 
> My electricity bill has arrived for past month.  It arrived at $348.  thats nearly 50% of what I make every two weeks.  I am 22, I support my mom and my aunt and I can't be spending this amount of money every month.  As of now, neither one of my rigs is crunching.  They are supposed to come read the meter and check to make sure that was not any mistakes.  But if the $348 stands, im down for the count.  Sorry guys, I will continue to support you guys to the fullest and help in anyway possible, but for now I won't be doing anymore crunching, i'm truly sorry.



They charged $328.56 for my last month but because I had a previous balance my last bill was $431.41 total. But I only paid $148.00 because I have a service called Average Billing Payment. Do you see where this is going? My payments are going to start increasing exponentially. My next bill will arrive at the end of the month. I'm praying for rain!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> They charged $328.56 for my last month but because I had a previous balance my last bill was $431.41 total. But I only paid $148.00 because I have a service called Average Billing Payment. Do you see where this is going? My payments are going to start increasing exponentially. My next bill will arrive at the end of the month. I'm praying for rain!



yeah I do, hope they dont go up that much bro.  its killing everybody man


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

CP I would be willing to take your AMD rig off your hands and put it to crunching for the team if the price is right all i would need is the CPU and mobo

btw my electric bill is ~$300 a month here all the time and thats just normal for us.(8 computers in the house 4 refrigerators,A/c,many TVs,pool filter,etc) it takes alot to cool this place.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP I would be willing to take your AMD rig off your hands and put it to crunching for the team if the price is right all i would need is the CPU and mobo
> 
> btw my electric bill is ~$300 a month here all the time and thats just normal for us.(8 computers in the house 4 refrigerators,A/c,many TVs,pool filter,etc) it takes alot to cool this place.



dude the AMD rig was a donor rig.  IF I will not use it, I have to return it to my buddy who was kind enough to give it to me.  Sorry


----------



## hat (Jul 16, 2009)

Sigh... so many misconceptions in this thread.

Folding@home (folding for short) is a program that analyzes how protiens assemble themselves, or "fold". When they misfold you get various harmful anomalys like cancer, alzhimers etc. Folding can be run both on the CPU and GPU.

World Community Grid (WCG) which we call "crunching" for short for some reason is a program that runs many different tasks. There's stuff about muscular distrophy, curing cancer, fighting AIDS and even growing rice.

People say folding is for GPUs and crunching is for CPUs because WCG only runs on processors, not video cards. However F@H runs on both, so most people who run these programs run F@H for the GPU client and WCG to utilize thier processors.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 16, 2009)

hat said:


> Sigh... so many misconceptions in this thread.
> 
> Folding@home (folding for short) is a program that analyzes how protiens assemble themselves, or "fold". When they misfold you get various harmful anomalys like cancer, alzhimers etc. Folding can be run both on the CPU and GPU.
> 
> ...



Well put.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 16, 2009)

hat said:


> Sigh... so many misconceptions in this thread.
> 
> Folding@home (folding for short) is a program that analyzes how protiens assemble themselves, or "fold". When they misfold you get various harmful anomalys like cancer, alzhimers etc. Folding can be run both on the CPU and GPU.
> 
> ...




that was what i wanted to hear ;-)

btw, lets see if i can raise my electricity bill... got like 10 work units ready today... im surely not very far from folding stability


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude the AMD rig was a donor rig.  IF I will not use it, I have to return it to my buddy who was kind enough to give it to me.  Sorry



Its cool I wish you luck hope things get better


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 16, 2009)

at least my quad crunches very well... i suppose...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

not bad is that in 1 day?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2009)

hat said:


> World Community Grid (WCG) which we call "crunching" for short for some reason is a program that runs many different tasks.


"Number crunching," no idea where it originated in terms of being applied to WCG.

I refer to the work as "tasks" (what they are labeled in BOINC).  A task is synonymous with "work unit" in F@H.  It is a set of operations to be executed and, upon completion, returned.

My computers are processing 16 tasks right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

well, I got FPL coming to check the meter hopefully tomorrow. If they say that my bill was a mistake and that is is not the $328 that they are billing, then I will put my rigs back up, BOTH!  


I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not bad is that in 1 day?



nearly... 1 day and a quarter..


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, I got FPL coming to check the meter hopefully tomorrow. If they say that my bill was a mistake and that is is not the $328 that they are billing, then I will put my rigs back up, BOTH!
> 
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.



The kittens are praying that it is a mistake....  I hope it's a mistake too... But if not I understand completely.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 17, 2009)

i made 4000th points in 24hours crunching time... nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2009)

I have tested and tested this rig for stability but i keep getting errors what could be going on? It has passed hours of Intel burn test and OCCT also Memtest


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 17, 2009)

my q9550 @ 4100mhz keep getting error even if it pass 10 row of linpack. i downclock to 3.9 and it ok now.try to downclock a little


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> my q9550 @ 4100mhz keep getting error even if it pass 10 row of linpack. i downclock to 3.9 and it ok now.try to downclock a little



I will try that. I will also up my ram voltage slightly.

EDIT: I lowered the bus speed from 267 to 264 ram voltage from 1.85 to 2v CPU voltage from 1.21 to 1.23v lets see if that stops the errors


----------



## hat (Jul 17, 2009)

Everything's all set. WCG systems GO!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, I got FPL coming to check the meter hopefully tomorrow. If they say that my bill was a mistake and that is is not the $328 that they are billing, then I will put my rigs back up, BOTH!
> 
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.



What's the word CP? Did they make a mistake?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

HammerON said:


> What's the word CP? Did they make a mistake?



they didn't make it out today, they never do when they tell you.  Monday it is, lets see "crosses fingers"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

well I figured two or three days won't hurt until they re read the meter and confirm if the bill stands or not.

So im back up until they read the meter and they give me either the good or bad news
however, all default settings.  keep the room cool and not pull as much power.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

and this means my AMD rig too!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2009)

that a64 got excessive voltage... it should run that clock with about 1.0v... if i remember right, and your chip isnt too bad. if you wanna save money, maybe this is a good place to start. it surely are bits, but in end this could matter...

rock on


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

not sure about 1v but it should do atleast 1.3v and i'm sure the i7 will do lower volts too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not sure about 1v but it should do atleast 1.3v and i'm sure the i7 will do lower volts too



well thing with i7 when it throttles down it goes to 1.058v due to speedstep so its fine.

the amd I cant lower the voltage.  I can only raise.


----------



## cliffinokc (Jul 18, 2009)

what  do  i  need to  run boinc on ubuntu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2009)

thats bad news... no tool for your chipset?


----------



## cliffinokc (Jul 18, 2009)

its  not  for  my  pc  in  my  pro file


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

cliffinokc said:


> what  do  i  need to  run boinc on ubuntu



have you tired WINE?

EDIT: here this may help you out 
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Ubuntu

good luck and happy crunching


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2009)

lol no, i didnt meant you^^

EDIT: 13000 points... 3 day folding, with gaming stops

when do i appear on the list?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

should be any time now


----------



## mike047 (Jul 18, 2009)

cliffinokc said:


> what  do  i  need to  run boinc on ubuntu



Go to the package manager and search for boinc, download the client and the boinc manager...attach to WCG.  Nothing to it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> should be any time now



until now i see no german flag....


----------



## msgclb (Jul 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> until now i see no german flag....



I still don't! Maybe you have already made the change and we'll see it on the next update but if you or anybody else wants to show your countries flag and haven't figured it out then here's how...

Go to your My Grid tab on the World Community Grid members page and then click on My Profile.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do

When you've signed in then down at the bottom is a drop-down box with a list of countries from A to Z.

Also if you'd like to have your host shown then please check BOINIC Show Hosts.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2009)

lol they didnt want me to be in the list, im still not to be seen anywhere...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

well first day back up and crunching, got me a little slice of PIE


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 19, 2009)

I've got the rest of my i7 rig parts coming in the mail so I will get that up and crunching  when the get here


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I've got the rest of my i7 rig parts coming in the mail so I will get that up and crunching  when the get here



Sweet..You won't be disappointed


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh I know I have had one before


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2009)

My production has improved noticeably after disabling the TLB patch


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 19, 2009)

Dipping my feet into Phenom II territory. Got a ASrock 790GX board on the cheap and I should have 4 additional cores crunching later this week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Dipping my feet into Phenom II territory. Got a ASrock 790GX board on the cheap and I should have 4 additional cores crunching later this week.



way to go buck, keep up the excellent work


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry for my question, but how long exactly does it take to register my points? i have at least 17000 points, but my milestones wont rise much im at 2000 now... also im not on the top 100 list... im crunching for 4 days already, therefore the question...


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sorry for my question, but how long exactly does it take to register my points? i have at least 17000 points, but my milestones wont rise much im at 2000 now... also im not on the top 100 list... im crunching for 4 days already, therefore the question...



Using free-dc stats, you're #36 for the day. It does sometimes take a week or so for everything to level out.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 19, 2009)

that looks better... thanks ;-)


----------



## Creatre (Jul 20, 2009)

Guess I'll give this a shot since my computer is idling doing nothing most of it's life.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

Creatre said:


> Guess I'll give this a shot since my computer is idling doing nothing most of it's life.



thats the way to go dude.  It runs quietly in the background, low priority.  Won't even tell the computer is crunching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats the way to go dude.  It runs quietly in the background, low priority.  Won't even tell the computer is crunching



i can tell when mine is because it gets hotter then hell in here and in games it makes them lag but stopping it or lowering the max CPU usage solves that problem


----------



## theonedub (Jul 20, 2009)

Got my 3rd cruncher up and running today: E5200 @ 3ghz running the x64 client.  I really wanted to get a Quad up, but $ was not cooperating. Prob going to sell or retire one of the slower computers, try to up this 5200 to 3.33-3.6, then try to get a Quad up for the winter. Its been ~104F here the last couple days and will be 100+ for the next 7 days so I can't run them all day unfortunately.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 20, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Got my 3rd cruncher up and running today: E5200 @ 3ghz running the x64 client.  I really wanted to get a Quad up, but $ was not cooperating. Prob going to sell or retire one of the slower computers, try to up this 5200 to 3.33-3.6, then try to get a Quad up for the winter. Its been ~104F here the last couple days and will be 100+ for the next 7 days so I can't run them all day unfortunately.



Nice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

i die heat deaths every night... from a single ph2.... not with all windows open and a fan blowing, i can remove the heat this thing produces....


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2009)

Good Job dustyshiv! You're going to pass me in around 10 days!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can tell when mine is because it gets hotter then hell in here and in games it makes them lag but stopping it or lowering the max CPU usage solves that problem



Yeah same here, well its always hot because its on 24/7.  Fuckers still have not came to read the meter.  Weather was bad today so that was their excuse.   as long as they don't come next month 


Mindweaver said:


> Good Job dustyshiv! You're going to pass me in around 10 days!



indeed, he is really going


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn it!! Came home and all of my PC's were shut off!! Power must have went out briefly. I was have a good day.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2009)

i have been having fun benching my rig today so i'm going to be behind too.  haven't really benched it after getting the phenom and new ram but after voltmodding the video card i couldn't wait any longer


----------



## theonedub (Jul 21, 2009)

ARGH, the e5200 was not stable @ 3ghz and it looks like it will not get any higher than stock and be 100% reliable. If any fellow crunchers have any tips, I put most the info in my help thread take a look and see what you guys think. 

If anyone knows someone who might want an e5200 that _cannot_ clock let me know, lol. The search for a cheap Quad continues...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess I was just overwhelmed by the elec. bill.  THey still haven't came to re read the meter.  I'll give these fucktards something to read!!

back up to almost 4 GHz


----------



## Creatre (Jul 23, 2009)

I only crunch at 50% processor to keep the heat in this room down, I already sweat in here while im at the desk, last thing I need is for the temps to be 2-5 degrees F warmer when I walk in! I need to install this damn fan sitting on the floor lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2009)

back to the x2 folding. It is pushing out points almost as fast as the phenom(kinda bad because it had 2x the cores but slower clock)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, deja vu 'p o s pc'... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

man, i'm about to drop 3 spots in the next few days.  I got nothing but traffic in my rearview mirror.  But who cares, im still crunching


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 24, 2009)

Phenom II X2 550 successfully unlocked to a quad core. Currently crunching @ 3.4Ghz @1.40v. Lost the temp sensor in the unlock, so I'm using the "touch" method for temps. Core Contact Freezer coming tomorrow, so the clocks/voltage will increase this weekend.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Phenom II X2 550 successfully unlocked to a quad core. Currently crunching @ 3.4Ghz @1.40v. Lost the temp sensor in the unlock, so I'm using the "touch" method for temps. Core Contact Freezer coming tomorrow, so the clocks/voltage will increase this weekend.



thats great. I think my next CPU is going to be a x2 550


----------



## Duxx (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I guess I was just overwhelmed by the elec. bill.  THey still haven't came to re read the meter.  I'll give these fucktards something to read!!
> 
> back up to almost 4 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090722/Capture050.jpg



What batch number you have on your i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> What batch number you have on your i7?



3839A403


----------



## Duxx (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't know when GREASEMONKEY got on the team but pumping some nice numbers   Keep it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Don't know when GREASEMONKEY got on the team but pumping some nice numbers   Keep it up!



just saw this for myself now that you mention it.  Good job greasemonkey, doing great


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

I should have an Athlon XP 2200+ crunching soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> I should have an Athlon XP 2200+ crunching soon



not much but it will get a task done per-DAY (maybe alittle faster) If i had a Socket A mobo i would be running a Sempron(don't remember what one but it runs at 2ghz stock volts)


----------



## Duxx (Jul 24, 2009)

Need to find a power cable and Ill have another 2.6ghz P4 up and running tomorrow.. somewhere in the attic


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not much but it will get a task done per-DAY (maybe alittle faster) If i had a Socket A mobo i would be running a Sempron(don't remember what one but it runs at 2ghz stock volts)



I'm sure it will do more than one per day


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Don't know when GREASEMONKEY got on the team but pumping some nice numbers   Keep it up!



Thanks  I came in quitely a few days ago,kinda got a little addicted.
Still have a couple phenom machines and a kuma to get at it,Just have to wait till i pick up an air conditioner for my basement.   HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright finally got my i7 rig up and running. I decided to go air cooling for now, so I am just running at stock with Turbo mode on at the moment. Once I get a better cooler than the S1283 I will OC it. Crunchin away!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> I'm sure it will do more than one per day


Yeah, they aren't very long.  A single core of my server (1.6 GHz) does a task in anywhere from about 4 hours to 8 hours.  You should be able to get close to matching that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2009)

i´ll try to get my hands on another rig, just for folding... i need it 24/7 baby^^


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> I'm sure it will do more than one per day



how is it my Socket A sempron did one task per 23hrs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how is it my Socket A sempron did one task per 23hrs



depends on the work unit I would say???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> depends on the work unit I would say???



but every WU or "task" took ~23hrs  kinda happy i killed that rig (socket mod when on...er nevermind)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i´ll try to get my hands on another rig, just for folding...* i need it 24/7 baby*^^


THATS WHAT SHE SAID


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> but every WU or "task" took ~23hrs  kinda happy i killed that rig (socket mod when on...er nevermind)



hmm weird.  I dont now dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm weird.  I dont now dude



 doesn't matter anyways the rig isn't even around anymore... 
here is a tip... never mod anything when under the influence


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't matter anyways the rig isn't even around anymore...
> here is a tip... never mod anything when under the influence





point well taken.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> point well taken.



 i learned the hard way... speaking of that here is the thread to the mod(should have taken pics)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96027


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i learned the hard way... speaking of that here is the thread to the mod(should have taken pics)
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96027



oh lord, I can only imagine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

guys, we are now 81st


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

I just added my moms rig to the force... Athlon XP 2200+, 80% cpu usage. I should be getting a Sempron 3000+ for it thanks to the pay it forward thread... free upgrade for my mom and it'll crunch faster  win for everybody!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> I just added my moms rig to the force... Athlon XP 2200+, 80% cpu usage. I should be getting a Sempron 3000+ for it thanks to the pay it forward thread... free upgrade for my mom and it'll crunch faster  win for everybody!



I should be adding a 3.2ghz p4HT soon... just gotta wait for my sister to get home.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

crap, ht... gonna be faster than my 3000+...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> crap, ht... gonna be faster than my 3000+...



maybe it will make up for the higher clock for clock of your CPU  or maybe i could just get mine running 3.1ghz again and that would help even the gap


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't forget, I *undervolted* mine...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> Don't forget, I *undervolted* mine...



 may stock voltage is 1.18v for my chip and i run it at 1.35v for 3.1ghz and 1.32v for 3ghz
but keep in mind the low stock voltage is because this is a E part


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

A bit of googling tells me I can do 3.3GHz with 1.4v but I dunno if I want to go that high... :F


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> A bit of googling tells me I can do 3.3GHz with 1.4v but I dunno if I want to go that high... :F



the gain wouldn't be that great and IMO it isn't worth the extra heat. That is why i keep mine at 3ghz most of the time. I know mine runs stable at 3.3ghz@1.45v but that is about the max i can get without going to insane volts


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, I used to have a Phenom 9500. It fried, along with my board and 9800gt when I tried running 1.375v through it so I don't want to go to 1.4 since this is the same board...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah, I used to have a Phenom 9500. It fried, along with my board and 9800gt when I tried running 1.375v through it so I don't want to go to 1.4 since this is the same board...



Thats not a bad choice then. I don't like my biostar board it feels cheap to me and i'm scared that if i push the voltage it is going to fry...btw after i get back from Florida I will have a socket A rig running again if i can get the parts i will have 2 of them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

@p_o_s_pc

What socket A's are you going to be Crunching? I have a few that I'm Crunching.. hehehe

AMD Sempron XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbred 2000+ 
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+ 
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> @p_o_s_pc
> 
> What socket A's are you going to be Crunching? I have a few that I'm Crunching.. hehehe
> 
> ...




some AMD heritage there


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> some AMD heritage there



LOL! hell yea! Socket A kicked ass in it's day... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> LOL! hell yea! Socket A kicked ass in it's day... hehehe



  agreed!  I got into computers a bit later than that though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> agreed!  I got into computers a bit later than that though.



I'm just an old nerd.. hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

I still have an old working '286' dos box.. hehehe It's an 8MHz or 12.5MHz computer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I still have an old working '286' dos box.. hehehe



enlighten me.  Got no idea what that is


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

Google Intel 80286.. hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

I use to do mechanical drafting on old 286, 386, 486, 586, and 686 computers. AutoCAD and VersaCAD drafting software on DOS O/S... hehehe


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

theonedub is sending me a sempron 3000+ for the socket A system I have crunching now (currently has Athlon XP 2200+)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> theonedub is sending me a sempron 3000+ for the socket A system I have crunching now (currently has Athlon XP 2200+)



That 3000+ should overclock to 3200+ by just bumping up the multiplyer to 11. That will bump it up to 2200MHz.  I don't think anybody bought a 3200+, because the 3000+'s clocked to the 3200+'s by simply moving the multiplier from 10.5 to 11... hehehehe (That's sarcasm Ford) at the time it wasn't worth spending the extra 50 bucks. 

3000+ = 2100MHz, FSB = 400 (200 * 10.5 = 2100MHz)
3200+ = 2200MHz, FSB = 400 (200 * 11 = 2200MHz)


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe if it was actually in my posession but it's my moms and I don't think she would like having it locked up by me with stability tests


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Google Intel 80286.. hehehe



haha crazy s**t bro, thats old man.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> Maybe if it was actually in my posession but it's my moms and I don't think she would like having it locked up by me with stability tests



You don't have to do any test for that.. hehehe trust me set the multiplier to 11 and let it go.. I've never had one not to be unstable. I've built over 20 of them and all overclocked to 3200+ no problem. Just don't mess with the fsb.. hehehe leave it at 200 (400fsb).


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha crazy s**t bro, thats old man.



Yes it is.. hehehe


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

I thought the sempron 3000+ was 133x12


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

You're think'n of the Thoroughbred's.. They were 266fsb. The barton's and the sempron should be 400fsb. There was a barton 333fsb then the 400fsb. I'll have to check one of mine.. hehehe plus that's only 1596MHz.. hehehe The 1900+ was 1600MHz. 

I just checked.. They made a 166 (333fsb) and a 200 (400fsb) Sempron. If it's the 166 you can try.. but it being your mom's I would leave it. But if it's the 200 I would set the multiplier to 11..


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

I mean 166 before the x2 multiplication...


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

according to wikipedia:
Sempron 3000+ 2000 MHz 512 KiB 333 MT/s 12x 1.60 V 62 W September 17, 2004 SDA3000DUT4D


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> according to wikipedia:
> Sempron 3000+ 2000 MHz 512 KiB 333 MT/s 12x 1.60 V 62 W September 17, 2004 SDA3000DUT4D



Sorry, I didn't look at wikipedia... I restarted my 3000+ overclocked to 3200+ PDC server and checked the BIO's.. and it's 11... but it is a barton chip.. but shouldn't be any different than the sempron... I have a Sempron 2800+ some where.. I'll check but i don't think it was any different than my barton 2800+. 

2800+ should have been 2000MHz.

Let me know hat when you set it up. Thanks! I'm off to bed.. I've been up way to long... hehehe


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll have to see for myself then I guess


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

one more thing.. hehehe Once you set the multiplier to 11 it will boot saying it's a 3200+ not 3000+.. hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 25, 2009)

YEAH! im finally in the List!... see black,red,gold!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> according to wikipedia:
> Sempron 3000+ 2000 MHz 512 KiB 333 MT/s 12x 1.60 V 62 W September 17, 2004 SDA3000DUT4D



To the best of my knowledge, that info is correct. It is a Barton Core Sempron 3000+ on a 333 FSB w/ 512kb cache. The label on it reads SDA3000UT4D as above. Have fun with it


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> To the best of my knowledge, that info is correct. It is a Barton Core Sempron 3000+ on a 333 FSB w/ 512kb cache. The label on it reads SDA3000UT4D as above. Have fun with it



Good to know! Thanks theonedub! 

I never bought any of the slower bus speeds. The only 333fsb socket A's I bought where 2600+ and the 2800+ bartons. Now the 3000+ Barton started out at 333fsb, but I waited for the 400fsb AXDA3000DKV4E. hehehe  http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Athlon%20XP%203000%2B%20-%20AXDA3000DKV4E.html

@hat
I would always check cpu-world before wiki. Not that your info was bad, but it's good to have more than one source. http://www.cpu-world.com


----------



## Duxx (Jul 25, 2009)

Just bought an i7!!!!  Had to ship money via money order so hopefully I get it by next weekend. /cross fingers.  Then I still need to get a board and RAM..  but it is slowly coming together! Woot!!  Ima get me some pie damnit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Just bought an i7!!!!  Had to ship money via money order so hopefully I get it by next weekend. /cross fingers.  Then I still need to get a board and RAM..  but it is slowly coming together! Woot!!  Ima get me some pie damnit!



good going dude.  You looking for a specific set of RAM?  I got some that will get your rig crunching.  2GB kit.  Let is go really cheap if you interested.  Just PM me.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> To the best of my knowledge, that info is correct. It is a Barton Core Sempron 3000+ on a 333 FSB w/ 512kb cache. The label on it reads SDA3000UT4D as above. Have fun with it



Leet.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Just bought an i7!!!!  Had to ship money via money order so hopefully I get it by next weekend. /cross fingers.  Then I still need to get a board and RAM..  but it is slowly coming together! Woot!!  Ima get me some pie damnit!



Nice Duxx! 

@Hat 
what board are you going to use?


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

Gigabyte Nforce2 Ultra400
GA-7N400 Pro2 to be exact

only problem is it has switches and I've never used that before... downloading manual now... :/


----------



## Duxx (Jul 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good going dude.  You looking for a specific set of RAM?  I got some that will get your rig crunching.  2GB kit.  Let is go really cheap if you interested.  Just PM me.



Trying to snatch 6gb   You don't by chance have any laying around do ya


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

leet, it looks like I can change the FSB in the BIOS... but I saw nothing about multipliers, and voltage control was primitive (+5%, +10% and +15%)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Trying to snatch 6gb   You don't by chance have any laying around do ya



naw bro I dont have.  I just have this as backup in case i ever need them, but I'll be willing to let them go cheap if someone needs them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> Gigabyte Nforce2 Ultra400
> GA-7N400 Pro2 to be exact
> 
> only problem is it has switches and I've never used that before... downloading manual now... :/



Nice board I had that one for awhile. Then I bought an EPoX EP-8RDA6+PRO Nforce2 Ultra400. Yea, the Gigabyte had dip switches.. hehehe The EPoX you could change the mutli in the BIO's. It has an Auto setting for the dip switches, but it will only run 1000MHz on auto.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

hat check it out! hehehe I still have the board!   I had the GA-7N400-L.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats ancient mindweaver!  How big is your storage closet damnnn


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Thats ancient mindweaver!  How big is your storage closet damnnn



I have a lot of stuff.. hehehe  but junk for most people (not nerds.. hehehe)... lol


----------



## hat (Jul 26, 2009)

I need another computer... lol


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2009)

hat said:


> I need another computer... lol



Yeah ~
Me toooooooooo


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

Me too... hehehe i7? I'll take good care of it... lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww Dustyshiv you're on my tail!... hehehe You'll pass me today or tomorrow!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Duxx (Jul 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Awww Dustyshiv you're on my tail!... hehehe You'll pass me today or tomorrow!  Keep up the good work!



He is doing some serious work..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 26, 2009)

I demand to know what hardware Dustyshiv is running. I think he may have commandeered a corporate mainframe to do his bidding.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

He is the TPU juggernaut! hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

Duxx said:


> He is doing some serious work..



Did you find some RAM?


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats to Paulieg on passing me 

Make the most of it, I am coming after you


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 26, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Congrats to Paulieg on passing me
> 
> Make the most of it, I am coming after you



I dare you. I've got another i7 rig coming in the next 2 weeks. Not to mention, I've got a very conservative overclock going on 3 of my rigs. Lot's of unused firepower left in those i7.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 26, 2009)

lol dustyshivs work equals 17 ph255 at 3.8ghz... surely he draws more than a few thousand watts


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I dare you. I've got another i7 rig coming in the next 2 weeks. Not to mention, I've got a very conservative overclock going on 3 of my rigs. Lot's of unused firepower left in those i7.



Does your wife know about the new rig that is coming?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

man makes me want to build another rig for crunching, but I dont have a way of putting more rigs in my room   At far as i'm contributing, i'm good!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does your wife know about the new rig that is coming?



LOL. No, of course not.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. No, of course not.



lol When you get ready to tell her let her know Team TPU thanks her! hehehe


----------



## bogmali (Jul 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. No, of course not.



That UD3R from DarkEgo is the mobo yeah? In that case I might just have to put my 4th i7 rig together then


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

I just order 15 i7's 965's... hehehe...............................j/k...lol


----------



## Duxx (Jul 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Did you find some RAM?



Nope, looking for 6gigs and a motherboard.  Have some interests, ud4p for 200 shipped and RAM isn't awfully expensive but we shall see. 



Mindweaver said:


> I just order 15 i7's 965's... hehehe



Anddd TPU enters the top 20 in 2 days. Better not be lying...


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does your wife know about the new rig that is coming?



Sshhhhhh.....



Mindweaver said:


> I just order 15 i7's 965's... hehehe



Nice, if they get lost in the post and find their way here I wouldn't mind


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish.. hehehe my g/f would kill me...lol


----------



## hat (Jul 26, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I just order 15 i7's 965's... hehehe...............................j/k...lol



and the 15 I receive tomorrow?  that makes 30


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

I've drank to much crown royal.. hehehhe If she tests me I'll get 16....lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

but if i order 16.. i'll have to figure out how to solar power my card board box...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> but if i order 16.. i'll have to figure out how to solar power my card board box...lol



if I get 15, the lights will dim down the whole block by the time I power the last one


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> if I get 15, the lights will dim down the whole block by the time I power the last one



An iceberg would melt too..lol  but the kitten's would be safe!!!...lol


----------



## Gilbert (Jul 27, 2009)

TPU now in position 80!


----------



## hat (Jul 27, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> TPU now in position 80!



I told you my Athlon XP 2200+ was unstoppable


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 27, 2009)

hat said:


> I told you my Athlon XP 2200+ was unstoppable



I thought it was due to me clocking my X2 2400BE another 100Mhz?


----------



## hat (Jul 27, 2009)

Nah... but it helps. Just wait until I get that Sempron 3000+... we'll be #1 in notime


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 27, 2009)

You guys sure its not my Duron 700MHz Spitfire thats doing it?.. hehehe I have it overclocked to 747.5MHz! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> An iceberg would melt too..lol  but the kitten's would be safe!!!...lol



you and your kittens


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you and your kittens


----------



## Duxx (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry mindweaver, looks as if you have been passed 

Buttt Congrats to dustyshiv!

I think your 15 965's are in order..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

congrats to the dusty one


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't be sorry dux be happy  I knew my Duron 700 @ 747.9MHz couldn't hold him off forever!... hehehe 

Congrats dustyshivs!


----------



## Duxx (Jul 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Don't be sorry dux be happy  I knew my Duron 700 @ 747.9MHz couldn't hold him off forever!... hehehe
> 
> Congrats dustyshivs!




Hah Well i turned in a whopping 109pts yesterday... apparently WCG didn't want to update but i cashed those babies in today, should see some good numbers today


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Hah Well i turned in a whopping 109pts yesterday... apparently WCG didn't want to update but i cashed those babies in today, should see some good numbers today



Yea, I noticed that.. Looks like the other half of the points from yesterday will be tacked on to todays..


----------



## Duxx (Jul 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I noticed that.. Looks like the other half of the points from yesterday will be tacked on to todays..



What are you doing looking at my points!!!   Waiting to see my jump after i7 arrives eh eh?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Naw... hehehe I was talking about everybodys points.. lol but yea I'm check'n your points too.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

im no longer top 10


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 28, 2009)

really nasty to stay in the top30 of each day with only 1 proc^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> really nasty to stay in the top30 of each day with only 1 proc^^



yeah, I used to get constant pie with a single i7 here man, now I dont even stand a chance.  That tells you how much we have came up and our front runners have stepped up 

mad props to them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, I used to get constant pie with a single i7 here man, now I dont even stand a chance.  That tells you how much we have came up and our front runners have stepped up
> 
> mad props to them.



I hope I've stepped up brotha, the heat stops me from running at my full potential.... Plus, I need to upgrade some pc's soon.. but the economy, as sad as i like to say is in the shit hole... but we crunch on!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, I used to get constant pie with a single i7 here man, now I dont even stand a chance.  That tells you how much we have came up and our front runners have stepped up
> 
> mad props to them.



LOL. Yeah, I'm running 2 DO's and a Phenom II, and I can't get in the top 5. I'm happy about it. I keep hoping more team members stomp on me. As you said, it simply demonstrates how far we've come.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all. 

Sorry I haven't been crunching....bunch of zeros by my name :shadedshu.... I 'm going trhough some tough times...lost my I-net connection....but I'll be back online soon!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Yeah, I'm running 2 DO's and a Phenom II, and I can't get in the top 5. I'm happy about it. I keep hoping more team members stomp on me. As you said, it simply demonstrates how far we've come.



if i had the money i surely would make a try^^ but a simple x2 rig for 24h crunching is on the way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I hope I've stepped up brotha, the heat stops me from running at my full potential.... Plus, I need to upgrade some pc's soon.. but the economy, as sad as i like to say is in the shit hole... but we crunch on!



yeah tell me about economy, I'm giving these FPL people a good damn meter to read!!!!  4ghz crunching non stop   well 3.9 GHz, sorry 



Paulieg said:


> LOL. Yeah, I'm running 2 DO's and a Phenom II, and I can't get in the top 5. I'm happy about it. I keep hoping more team members stomp on me. As you said, it simply demonstrates how far we've come.



points are just a bonus, as long as I crunch, I'm happy. 

it is a bit addicting I shall say


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *yeah tell me about economy*, I'm giving these FPL people a good damn meter to read!!!!  4ghz crunching non stop   well 3.9 GHz, sorry



Very true my friend!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Very true my friend!



  Thanks to a very very helpful and considerate person on our WCG team I have a socket 775 board heading my why at only the cost of shipping.  Which will then lead to having my E7200 from paulie, up and running   that rig should easily double or more the daily production of my x2 rig.  Looking forward to that


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks to a very very helpful and considerate person on our WCG team I have a socket 775 board heading my why at only the cost of shipping.  Which will then lead to having my E7200 from paulie, up and running   that rig should easily double or more the daily production of my x2 rig.  Looking forward to that



I'd like to thank that friend as well! Thank you!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

damn, i need to get me some cheap am2 parts, or i will have to wait until i can afford a new am3 board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> damn, i need to get me some cheap am2 parts, or i will have to wait until i can afford a new am3 board.



i used to have a few things laying around, got rid of my 9950 a while back and a board I had.  About all I got now is some DDR2 RAM , maybe just DDR, not sure if I have spare DDR2


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

i have a pair of usable ballistix here... theyre intact, but wont run with my ph2, due to unknown issues.. i need some kind of board, and theyre not so cheap, even when theyre old. damn, god wants me to suck at crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have a pair of usable ballistix here... theyre intact, but wont run with my ph2, due to unknown issues.. i need some kind of board, and theyre not so cheap, even when theyre old. damn, god wants me to suck at crunching



just happens to be the DDR2 ram i have are tracers, which ran with my Phenom II rig.  perfectly fine.  maybe BIOS update for your board is needed?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

no chance. proc ist not even supported, so no bios update regarding 955´s

at least not until biostar does so, the board runs perfectly fine otherwise

i have non tracers... the yellow, clipless one...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no chance. proc ist not even supported, so no bios update regarding 955´s
> 
> at least not until biostar does so, the board runs perfectly fine otherwise



damn


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

i spoke much worser in the moment i recognized it. you wouldnt wanna hear me swearing in german...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i spoke much worser in the moment i recognized it. you wouldnt wanna hear me swearing in german...



then we shall leave it as  it is


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

its really nice using a highend processor with 2 gigabytes of ram from which 256 mb were stolen thru the onboard vga...

EDIT:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its really nice using a highend processor with 2 gigabytes of ram from which 256 mb were stolen thru the onboard vga...



  i ran my i7 with 2gb for a while, I couldn't even game


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i ran my i7 with 2gb for a while, I couldn't even game



the problem is called HD 3300... the 2 gigs of ram alone are not the problem^^

EDIT: someone here that ships a 9600gt cheaply to me?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the problem is called HD 3300... the 2 gigs of ram alone are not the problem^^
> 
> EDIT: someone here that ships a 9600gt cheaply to me?



yeah I get you.  Hopefully someone has a card for you cheap dude


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

i hope so too. it would be very practical using physx/fold with it, and using the hd4850 for graphics, as soon as it returns from rma


----------



## Duxx (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy hell my room is a sauna.  94 (98 tomorrow? Yes!) in Tacoma is absolutely unheard of for more than a day at a time... its been like a week.. I have one big fan pointed at my face and I still am losing a gallon of water per hour I swear.  Put the hand on the exhaust fan... its just a heater...  Can't wait for my i7 and the heat it will produce... oh boy. 

Crunch on!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

whats your crunching hardware duxx? my output seems a little high today, compared to you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

scores are slightly infalted today due to a missing update yesterday I believe.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2009)

i just wondered. but scores seem to normal, somehow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just wondered. but scores seem to normal, somehow



yes they do.  but even my output is a bit higher than it has been the last few days.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't wait for the new i5's.. I just seen one on pc persectives @ 4.6ghz! Very nice 8 theads!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I can't wait for the new i5's.. I just seen one on pc persectives @ 4.6ghz! Very nice 8 theads!



DAMN! 

Are they supposed to be cheaper than i7?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> DAMN!
> 
> Are they supposed to be cheaper than i7?



hell yea but dual channel not triple channel.. but other than that.. very nice chip and cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> hell yea but dual channel not triple channel.. but other than that.. very nice chip and cooler



screw triple channel, that dont matter for crunching


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

exactly!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> exactly!



still got 8 threads crunching, have any idea on the price at launch?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

should be way cheaper than i7's.. they are the midrange pc, by intel.. hehehe but they clock out the ass!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> DAMN!
> 
> Are they supposed to be cheaper than i7?



Slightly, but not by a lot.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Slightly, but not by a lot.



never by a lot.. but core 2 duo's started out at $183 E6300... That's my price point.. I would rather burn up 2 processors at 183 than pay 400... or 279...hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

good point mindweaver.  We'll see, if price is right, i'll jump on one when they come out, or shortly after. I was thinking of another i7 rig anyways


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Price should be right.. hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> never by a lot.. but core 2 duo's started out at $183 E6300... That's my price point.. I would rather burn up 2 processors at 183 than pay 400... or 279...hehehe



Hell no. I've never spent $400 on a single CPU, and only once paid $280. My other i7's were all $200-$230. I'm curious how the high end i5 boards will be priced...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

hehehe... I paid 900 for my PII400 "Pentium II 400"... hehehe 3rd year of college!!!..hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> hehehe... I paid 900 for my PII400 "Pentium II 400"... hehehe 3rd year of college!!!..hehehe



LOL. Actually, I forgot. I paid $300 for a AMD 4000+ Clawhammer about 6 years ago.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Actually, I forgot. I paid $300 for a AMD 4000+ Clawhammer about 6 years ago.



Awww i don't want to remember what i paid for hardware then...lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

When i bought that PII 400.. I was writing cobalt, c++, and vb... I got that pII 400 to work in AutoCad R13...hehehe.. damn i really feel old now...hehhe


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> When i bought that PII 400.. I was writing cobalt, c++, and vb... I got that pII 400 to work in AutoCad R13...hehehe.. damn i really feel old now...hehhe



LOL. I remember learning a bit of Cobalt in high school. Can't remember any of it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I remember learning a bit of Cobalt in high school. Can't remember any of it.



lol, I got so mad one day.. trying to keep up with shipments from newegg.. I wrote a program in vb6 to check it...lol short but simple..lol and it works great....I still use it.. heheh e


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Only took around 15 minutes..hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> hehehe
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090728/Newegg Tracer.jpg



That's Awesome. I need a weight lifting log program for my training schedule. Want to write me one?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's Awesome. I need a weight lifting log program for my training schedule. Want to write me one?



Sure.. I already have one.. I bench around 430lb.. hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

of course work provides the weights.. hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sure.. I already have one.. I bench around 430lb.. hehehe



No shit, Really?  I'm training for a Raw Bench Press contest right now. I'm benching 305, but I only weigh 168. I'm seriously interested in whatever log you use. I used to use Protrack, but I lost the disk. I need something that will graph progress.

Edit: LOL. I think I'm threadcrapping here. I'll send you a PM on this.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if i had the money i surely would make a try^^ but a simple x2 rig for 24h crunching is on the way



I'm only running a E8400.  I have a 2 P4's next to me but I have them both off atm due to heat in my room.  It is already unbearable and I can't take anymore.  I'll turn them on at night though starting tonight.  When temperatures cool down, I'll definitely be full force.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Sure no problem.. I've not used the program in a few years, but I should be able to write something quck.. hehehe


----------



## Duxx (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No shit, Really?  I'm training for a Raw Bench Press contest right now. I'm benching 305, but I only weigh 168. I'm seriously interested in whatever log you use. I used to use Protrack, but I lost the disk. I need something that will graph progress.
> 
> LOL. I think I'm threadcrapping here. I'll send you a PM on this.



Yah stop crapping on the WCG thread!   Anyways, Chickenpatty or anybody with a stock i7, how much pts(DC stats) do you avg a day?  Just with one i7.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Yah stop crapping on the WCG thread!   Anyways, Chickenpatty or anybody with a stock i7, how much pts(DC stats) do you avg a day?  Just with one i7.



lol your right! hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

but i've not been back.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Yah stop crapping on the WCG thread!   Anyways, Chickenpatty or anybody with a stock i7, how much pts(DC stats) do you avg a day?  Just with one i7.



I just get a bit too excited when I find other members around here that lift. Believe it or not, it's more of an addiction to me than hardware. 

When I was running a stock i7, I think I was getting about 3400 PPD at 70%.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I just get a bit too excited when I find other members around here that lift. Believe it or not, it's more of an addiction to me than hardware.
> 
> When I was running a stock i7, I think I was getting about 3400 PPD at 70%.



Very true it is addictive.. I've been lifting since i was 12 years old... hehehe I'm only 35 now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Yah stop crapping on the WCG thread!   Anyways, Chickenpatty or anybody with a stock i7, how much pts(DC stats) do you avg a day?  Just with one i7.





Paulieg said:


> I just get a bit too excited when I find other members around here that lift. Believe it or not, it's more of an addiction to me than hardware.
> 
> When I was running a stock i7, I think I was getting about 3400 PPD at 70%.



weird, I barely even get that a day. with a x2 helping out for a few extra points a day.  I'm at 60% though.

i average about 2300 a day, which I think is pretty sad.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> weird, I barely even get that a day. with a x2 helping out for a few extra points a day.  I'm at 60% though.
> 
> i average about 2300 a day, which I think is pretty sad.



I think it's pretty great!  You're to hard on yourself..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I think it's pretty great!  You're to hard on yourself..



dude, its sad.  I was putting out 5k a day with my i7 and my Phenom II 940 for about a day or two that I had both running.  Something aint right, and its since I have been using the 64 bit client I think.  Just dont wanna stop crunching to switch back


----------



## msgclb (Jul 29, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Anyways, Chickenpatty or anybody with a stock i7, how much pts(DC stats) do you avg a day?  Just with one i7.





Paulieg said:


> When I was running a stock i7, I think I was getting about 3400 PPD at 70%.





Chicken Patty said:


> weird, I barely even get that a day. with a x2 helping out for a few extra points a day.  I'm at 60% though.
> 
> i average about 2300 a day, which I think is pretty sad.



I thought I'd through in mine...

Currently I have only one i7 running 100% and it is stock. It's the highlighted row and I'd guess on a normal day it gets about 2.5K. Because of heat issues and the increasing cost of electricity I haven't attempted to overclock it.







The top two rows are i7 systems that I run a few hours each day during cooler times. Row 5 is a Q6600 @ 100% and row 7 is my 24/7 system that is a Q6600 @ 60%. Both Q6600s run 24/7.

If the cost of electricity doesn't crimp my lifestyle then I hope in a month or so to increase my output. I'm surprise at how well I'm doing with the problems that I'm experiencing.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 29, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I thought I'd through in mine...
> 
> Currently I have only one i7 running 100% and it is stock. It's the highlighted row and I'd guess on a normal day it gets about 2.5K. Because of heat issues and the increasing cost of electricity I haven't attempted to overclock it.
> 
> ...



You are my 100th thanked post!  Brownies for you!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2009)

The i7s put out massive PPD! 

When I had my E2200 and Opty 170 going 100% 24/7 they only combined for ~1100PPD. Now with my E5200(x64) and E2200 I just broke the 2k PPD barrier. Once it stabilizes I hope it does 2k daily, hopefully more. Still want a 775 45nm quad though. 

The 64bit client definitely gets more PPD than the 32bit- no question whatsoever.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm benching 305, but I only weigh 168.



 You on Roids Paul? I'm 210 (my ideal is 185) and I can only get up to 365

But I'm an all-around guy and not just lift, I do average about 15-20 miles a week running. Then again that's what you have to do when you're in the military to stay competitive



Paulieg said:


> LOL. I think I'm threadcrapping here.




Yeah I am too


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You on Roids Paul? I'm 210 (my ideal is 185) and I can only get up to 365
> 
> But I'm an all-around guy and not just lift, I do average about 15-20 miles a week running. Then again that's what you have to do when you're in the military to stay competitive
> 
> ...



LOL. No roids. I prefer to stay natural, and keep my nuts functioning properly.  I'm kinda on a plateau right now, trying to get up to 325 by Christmas. My workout partner was a competitive power lifter a few years back. He's 5'6" 225, and his best bench was over 460.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 29, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I thought I'd through in mine...
> 
> Currently I have only one i7 running 100% and it is stock. It's the highlighted row and I'd guess on a normal day it gets about 2.5K. Because of heat issues and the increasing cost of electricity I haven't attempted to overclock it.
> 
> ...




msgclb,

Where did u get the device stats from?:shadedshu


----------



## suraswami (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. No roids. I prefer to stay natural, and keep my nuts functioning properly.  I'm kinda on a plateau right now, trying to get up to 325 by Christmas. My workout partner was a competitive power lifter a few years back. He's 5'6" 225, and his best bench was over 460.



How much do u do on dead lift?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

suraswami said:


> How much do u do on dead lift?



I'm not sure. I haven't done deadlifts in years. My lower back is a little messed up from football, so I stay away from that particular exercise. Actually, Bench is the only exercise that I track these days.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm not sure. I haven't done deadlifts in years. My lower back is a little messed up from football, so I stay away from that particular exercise. Actually, Bench is the only exercise that I track these days.



yup deadlift messes back if you are not careful.  I did mess it up when I was in college and now paying for it .  For a 2 pound final kill lift (without wearing the damn belt) for the first place in a competition killed my back, ofcourse got 2nd place.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 29, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> msgclb,
> 
> Where did u get the device stats from?:shadedshu



Here's what I found for yours...






As you can see no hosts were listed when I viewed yours and you probably can't see them either. To view hosts go to the Free-DC site. If you click on my user name you can view my hosts as shown in the previous post. If you click on your user name and you can't view your hosts then you'll need to make them public as I'll describe below.

Go to the World Community Grid page, sign in, click on the My Grid tab, click on My Profile and at the bottom of the page check the BOINC Show Hosts: option. After you save your profile you should be able to see your hosts.

I'd sure like to know what I'm up against!:shadedshu

It just occurred to me that you might need to wait until the next update before you can see your hosts.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like the man beat me to it, lol


----------



## Duxx (Jul 29, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Here's what I found for yours...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090729/WCG 07-29-09-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Do you really have 5 i7's?! Several 965's in the mix... you crazy man


----------



## msgclb (Jul 29, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Do you really have 5 i7's?! Several 965's in the mix... you crazy man



Don't I wish! I can see how you might come to that conclusion. All the rows where there is no activity have been replace by a row with activity. The bottom line is I have 5 active systems. Two i7 920, 1 i7 965 and 2 Q6600. I do have one AMD system that is not listed or running because it is missing some components. All of my i7 systems are now running stock because of the heat.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Should I crunch on my PIII 750 I have coming? hehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Should I crunch on my PIII 750 I have coming? hehe



sure why not  i think you should try and overclock it alittle too(even if its with a software)


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, this pc may be a rare case where overclocking actually helps, not doing it just cause I can... hehe

Maybe I can push it to 800...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. No roids. I prefer to stay natural, and keep my nuts functioning properly.  I'm kinda on a plateau right now, trying to get up to 325 by Christmas. My workout partner was a competitive power lifter a few years back. He's 5'6" 225, and his best bench was over 460.



i though that doing 200 was good.(I'm 5'11 140lbs)


hat said:


> Yeah, this pc may be a rare case where overclocking actually helps, not doing it just cause I can... hehe
> 
> Maybe I can push it to 800...



Overclocking always helps F@H and WCG


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, helping WCG doesn't really help ME any... I mean improving the speed/smoothness & over quality of gameplay for clients connected to my server


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Well, helping WCG doesn't really help ME any... I mean improving the speed/smoothness & over quality of gameplay for clients connected to my server



you do have a point there
btw my server was a 5kBe@3ghz  that was hell of alot faster then the P3 and the Socket A rig but i sold it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Well, helping WCG doesn't really help ME any... I mean improving the speed/smoothness & over quality of gameplay for clients connected to my server



Do you smoke?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, my ac went out yesterday... I'm still waiting for the tech guy to come out to fix it.. Air is blowing out of the returns.. but it's just hot air!... and the fan on the heat pump is working.. I hope it's not my compressor... I have some of my heaters off.. so my points will drop some... I can't have nothing..


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, my ac went out yesterday... I'm still waiting for the tech guy to come out to fix it.. Air is blowing out of the returns.. but it's just hot air!... and the fan on the heat pump is working.. I hope it's not my compressor... I have some of my heaters off.. so my points will drop some... I can't have nothing..



Hit 103 yesterday in seattle... nobody here has AC because it isn't supposed to get that damn hot out!  i7 Soon guys!  Can't wait


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Do you smoke?



what does that have to do with anything  (not trying to sound rude)


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Do you smoke?



Absolutely not. 



p_o_s_pc said:


> what does that have to do with anything  (not trying to sound rude)



Probably a cancer reference


----------



## bogmali (Jul 30, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Hit 103 yesterday in seattle... nobody here has AC because it isn't supposed to get that damn hot out!  i7 Soon guys!  Can't wait



Ehh....Try 111 in Olympia and yes I don't have fans and off course all the stores ran out after Monday:shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a cancer reference



i do....
well then, do you ever plan to have to children? for example...
nearly each single project can benefit you in the future. you just dont know until yet ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i do....
> well then, do you ever plan to have to children? for example...
> nearly each single project can benefit you in the future. you just dont know until yet ;-)



I know your not talking to me but i don't smoke and i don't plan to have children(but if i happen to have them then i will love them and take care of them) Your right they COULD benefit you(or me) even if you don't think it would... or it could just turn out to be a complete waste of electric/natural resources.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Ehh....Try 111 in Olympia and yes I don't have fans and off course all the stores ran out after Monday:shadedshu



Lies! You have like 6 i7's and those i hear can be reverse engineered to provide AC instead of a damn heater, you should have been fine in your garage!


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Never plan on children either. Sure, it could benefit, but I doubt it. I'm doing it because it doesn't cost me anything and it is furthering scientific research that will benefit. Thomas Edison said: "I haven't failed, I've found ten thousand ways that don't work." If one work unit doesn't reveal anything, maybe the next one will.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Lies! You have like 6 i7's and those i hear can be reverse engineered to provide AC instead of a damn heater, you should have been fine in your garage!



i see the ads: "i7 can even butter your toast, during crunching a 7 hour iteration, and cooling your beer!"

interesting how crunchers NOT want to produce new generations of crunchers?^^


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

I dunno about buttering toast, but it *can* cool a 12oz can
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800997031


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont get the point of that. sry i must be too dumb what has a usb fridge to do with an i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, my ac went out yesterday... I'm still waiting for the tech guy to come out to fix it.. Air is blowing out of the returns.. but it's just hot air!... and the fan on the heat pump is working.. I hope it's not my compressor... I have some of my heaters off.. so my points will drop some... I can't have nothing..



holy crap dude, hope you get it fixed soon.  100ºf with heat index here today, crazy heat!


----------



## Poppageek (Jul 31, 2009)

hat said:


> Never plan on children either. Sure, it could benefit, but I doubt it. I'm doing it because it doesn't cost me anything and it is furthering scientific research that will benefit. Thomas Edison said: "I haven't failed, I've found ten thousand ways that don't work." If one work unit doesn't reveal anything, maybe the next one will.



A lot of science and I guess invention is finding what does not work to reduce possibilities to find what does. Ever watch a toddler try to learn to walk? They fall over and over and over again and yet still keep trying to walk. Wish we kept that  determination through out life.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2009)

Poppageek said:


> A lot of science and I guess invention is finding what does not work to reduce possibilities to find what does. Ever watch a toddler try to learn to walk? They fall over and over and over again and yet still keep trying to walk. Wish we kept that  determination through out life.



they do, because nature implanted them+parents teach them to do

mankind lacks these 2 favors of nature,children have, until they are mature.

BUT:

if you have an ultimative goal,a goal its even worth dying for, you CAN be like that, even when youre death is only days away...


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd like to give some props to a few team members that have stepped up their game recently...
Greasemonkey, Freaksavior and Phanbuey.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'd like to give some props to a few team members that have stepped up their game recently...
> Greasemonkey, Freaksavior and Phanbuey.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2009)

I am not going to crunch or fold again till i find out why i keep getting hard lock ups and errors on WCG and EUE's in F@H. I think its time for 24hr linpack and many hours of OCCT GPU and furmark and ATI tool along with 8hrs (or more) of memtest... looks like i am going to be using my lappy for a day or 2

keep up the good work guys i will be back soon


----------



## loonym (Jul 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'd like to give some props to a few team members that have stepped up their game recently...
> Greasemonkey, Freaksavior and Phanbuey.


I was in the neighborhood so I thought I'd check in. This whole team deserves giant props for the spectacular work by all! Way to go TPU!! :up:


----------



## mike047 (Jul 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am not going to crunch or fold again till i find out why i keep getting hard lock ups and errors on WCG and EUE's in F@H. I think its time for 24hr linpack and many hours of OCCT GPU and furmark and ATI tool along with 8hrs (or more) of memtest... looks like i am going to be using my lappy for a day or 2
> 
> keep up the good work guys i will be back soon



Ram issues or too much overclock, possibly a os/hard drive issue.  A moderate overclock will crunch 24/7 forever without problems [AMD or Intel].


----------



## hat (Jul 31, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont get the point of that. sry i must be too dumb what has a usb fridge to do with an i7?



cause an i7 machine can run it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Ram issues or too much overclock, possibly a os/hard drive issue.  A moderate overclock will crunch 24/7 forever without problems [AMD or Intel].



I found the problem it wasn't the overclock at all. I shut the rig off because it hard locked again... i went to turn it back on and no post.. So i cleared the CMOS still no post. Took out the ram one stick at a time... Then what you know it posted with 1 stick put the other one in and no post again... So i grabbed my back-up ram put both sticks in and post. went to bios set voltages and overclocks again and ran memtest then a few hours of Intel Burn and been doing fine. So i am crunching again and time to RMA my ram that i got less then a month ago.(thanks alot Corsair)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2009)

hat said:


> cause an i7 machine can run it



every single computer featuring usb can... even my old xp 3200+ would be more than sufficient for it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I found the problem it wasn't the overclock at all. I shut the rig off because it hard locked again... i went to turn it back on and no post.. So i cleared the CMOS still no post. Took out the ram one stick at a time... Then what you know it posted with 1 stick put the other one in and no post again... So i grabbed my back-up ram put both sticks in and post. went to bios set voltages and overclocks again and ran memtest then a few hours of Intel Burn and been doing fine. So i am crunching again and time to RMA my ram that i got less then a month ago.(thanks alot Corsair)



nah fuck, you got the garbage chips that dont get dominators (should be d9??)

i even sometimes blame my dominators of not beeing stable enough, and to fail too early at subtiming tweaking, and timings in common... i would have liked to see 1066 4-4-4-12, but no chance.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I found the problem it wasn't the overclock at all. I shut the rig off because it hard locked again... i went to turn it back on and no post.. So i cleared the CMOS still no post. Took out the ram one stick at a time... Then what you know it posted with 1 stick put the other one in and no post again... So i grabbed my back-up ram put both sticks in and post. went to bios set voltages and overclocks again and ran memtest then a few hours of Intel Burn and been doing fine. So i am crunching again and time to RMA my ram that i got less then a month ago.(thanks alot Corsair)



Yea I've sent back 2 sets of 2*2gb Dominator DDR2 1066's. First 2 sets one stick on each set was doa... The third set have been ok so far (Knock on wood).... I tested them on P35, P45, and X48 boards.. but my 2 * 1gb are rock solid...  If the third set goes bad I'll probably go muskin..


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh yea, 219 bucks later (service and parts fee) AC is back on! I'm back up 100%!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 31, 2009)

Man, I'm paying for switching out a motherboard yesterday...points are down quite a bit...


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2009)

Weird thing happened the other day. My computer (WCG0 in specs) restarted by itself the other night while crunching. When I checked HWMonitor my Vcore was up to 1.20 @ load from 1.18 and my DDR2 was up to 1.9 from 1.89. My idle Vcore is 1.2.

I am pretty sure the restart may have just been Windows Update that I forgot to disable, but whats with the voltages changing? After another reboot the old values are back with only a rare jump to 1.2 and 1.9 for the CPU and RAM, respectively. Anything to worry about?


----------



## hat (Jul 31, 2009)

absolutely not, voltages fluctuate like that. cpu-z says my processor runs at 1.328v under load when I have it set to 1.30v in the BIOS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

glad you got it figured out POS.  Now lets see you put out some #'s


----------



## Duxx (Aug 1, 2009)

Picked up RAM today, CPU should be here tomorrow(hopefully) and mobo at the latest monday... my bracket for my xig may not arrive until monday either but at least i have the stock cooler coming so I;ll build my baby!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Weird thing happened the other day. My computer (WCG0 in specs) restarted by itself the other night while crunching. When I checked HWMonitor my Vcore was up to 1.20 @ load from 1.18 and my DDR2 was up to 1.9 from 1.89. My idle Vcore is 1.2.
> 
> I am pretty sure the restart may have just been Windows Update that I forgot to disable, but whats with the voltages changing? After another reboot the old values are back with only a rare jump to 1.2 and 1.9 for the CPU and RAM, respectively. Anything to worry about?



When my PSU heats up hour after hour, it might up the volts a little


----------



## Duxx (Aug 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY isn't shying away at all, getting some pie already.


----------



## Homeless (Aug 2, 2009)

Just changed from an x3220 @ 3.4ghz to a q9550 @ 4.0ghz.  Didn't expect the difference to be so huge


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't been running my i7 for a bit because it has been hot and I sold my S1283, I am waiting for my megahalems to get here. This past 2 weeks it has been over 100F everyday, mostly around 115F  I saw 117F once even. It is very hot right now


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Just changed from an x3220 @ 3.4ghz to a q9550 @ 4.0ghz.  Didn't expect the difference to be so huge



With WCG, it's all about pure speed.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> GREASEMONKEY isn't shying away at all, getting some pie already.



Unfortunatly(kind of)my crunching will drop off a bit for a week or two.
Just traded 2 of my 939 crunchers off for an ar-15D could'nt resist)
They will be replaced in the next couple weeks with more power though so just a little hitch.


----------



## hat (Aug 3, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Unfortunatly(kind of)my crunching will drop off a bit for a week or two.
> Just traded 2 of my 939 crunchers off for an ar-15D could'nt resist)
> They will be replaced in the next couple weeks with more power though so just a little hitch.



Good trade 
Were the 939's dual or single? Even if they were dual it's not that big of a deal... heh.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 3, 2009)

is that ar-15 semiautomatic, or do you you get these things illegally unlocked to fullauto in the US?

in my country even a .22 lfb needs a gun pass, every Softair,BB gun, or Paintball-Gun that passes 7.5 joule, is automatically counted as weapon, and therefore will need a gun pass, that you will never get, because you simply dont get weapon passes for extraordinary airguns, except when you pay much money (and a second example, only for authorities), for the weapon to be tested if it can get a special license. is so expensive, it just good for real weapon, or high-tech paintball-markers.

OT: Milestone accomplished! what is the next goal after 20000?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 3, 2009)

pics of AR-15 please. 

VW, your next milestones are 25k, 30k, 40k, then 50k.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 3, 2009)

hat said:


> Good trade
> Were the 939's dual or single? Even if they were dual it's not that big of a deal... heh.



One was a 4200x2,the other a 3700 single.They were not putting out large numbers but they were geat little 100% 24/7 crunchers that definitely added up to a good contribution.

 It's a semi-auto Bushmaster.The state i live in only allows civillians to have semi-auto,other states have other laws.As pro-gun as i am though,a person really has no need for a full auto.
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/100_0547.jpg


----------



## HammerON (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay ~ I just purchased a i7 920. However that is all I could afford right now. Now I need to buy a MB, RAM, PS, GPU, etc...
Hopefully soon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 5, 2009)

Really nice gun... do you ship the things to Germany^^?

we have a shortage of assault rifles here...


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> One was a 4200x2,the other a 3700 single.They were not putting out large numbers but they were geat little 100% 24/7 crunchers that definitely added up to a good contribution.
> 
> It's a semi-auto Bushmaster.The state i live in only allows civillians to have semi-auto,other states have other laws.As pro-gun as i am though,a person really has no need for a full auto.
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/100_0547.jpg



Niiiiiice. Yeah full auto is kinda crap anyway unless you're very, very close to multiple targets, as you loose accuracy... fast.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 6, 2009)

i7 is up and running!  I dinked around with it yesterday, hits 4.0ghz pretty easily (1.248 in windows) but I won't do anything 24/7 until I get back from my raft trip.  I'll leave this baby crunching while I'm gone.  8 projects at once... what a beauty!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats on your new powerhouse Duxx


----------



## Duxx (Aug 6, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Congrats on your new powerhouse Duxx



I don't want to restart computer and stop watching her crunch, but I so want to play around with BIOS.


----------



## hat (Aug 6, 2009)

Heh, your projects take about the same amount of time as mine to complete... of coruse that's going by the estimation it gives you, and we all know how borked that king of thing can get.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2009)

Duxx said:


> i7 is up and running!  I dinked around with it yesterday, hits 4.0ghz pretty easily (1.248 in windows) but I won't do anything 24/7 until I get back from my raft trip.  I'll leave this baby crunching while I'm gone.  8 projects at once... what a beauty!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090805/untitled748.jpg



congrats dude   Yes i7's are great crunchers man.  Enjoy it dude


----------



## Gilbert (Aug 7, 2009)

TPU has just gone past 20M points and now ranks in the 76th position!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 7, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> TPU has just gone past 20M points and now ranks in the 76th position!



Sweet...I guess I should get down to a little crunching no that I have an internet connection again!


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 7, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sweet...I guess I should get down to a little crunching no that I have an internet connection again!



Every bit helps!! Be it little or more. Lets get our team at the top!! We know we are one dedicated bunch of crunchers!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 7, 2009)

Just ordered last night from the Egg:
EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX X58 SLI LE (cool looking black MB )
OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 
COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler (unitl I water cool)

Should get the parts Monday or Tuesday and am going to switch out my current rig into an old AeroCool case and use a new PC Power & Cooling 500W PSU for it that I purchased as well. I am going to leave it water cooled using my sucky Exos2 set-up. 
So my new i7 rig will go into the P182 along with my current EVGA 275 GTX and ABS 1100W PSU.
I am going to need to get a cheap GPU for the E8500 rig...
But I will finally have an i7 crunching rig to go with my E8500


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 7, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Just ordered last night from the Egg:
> EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX X58 SLI LE (cool looking black MB )
> OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
> COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler (unitl I water cool)
> ...



Hammeron,

Its time to Hammer!! U got a sledge on ur sleeves. Lets unleash the power of i7!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

hammer is going to hammer the projects    u gonna love it my friend!!   keep us posted on that build.  YOu know we love pics and updates on builds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

guys I highly encourage you too check out this thread I started.  It can help us big time.  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101191


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

Well my E7200 cruncher is finally up and crunching, it replaced my socket 939 AMD rig, this setup should put out at least twice as much as my AMD rig did.  For now tis setup outside of a case at default settings.  I will put in the case tomorrow


Special thanks to Paulieg who gave me a great deal on the CPU and especially Mike047 who sent me a board for only shipping    you guys  

Here it is, tomorrow I will isntall the Zalman cooler I had on teh AMD rig to improve temps a bit and bring up the clocks


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry guys, but my folks told me I need to keep my computer off when I'm not using it.
I will still be crunching when I am using, but it won't be much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Sorry guys, but my folks told me I need to keep my computer off when I'm not using it.
> I will still be crunching when I am using, but it won't be much.



damn dude, tell'em you help them out with the light bill


----------



## msgclb (Aug 10, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Sorry guys, but my folks told me I need to keep my computer off when I'm not using it.
> I will still be crunching when I am using, but it won't be much.



As a kid I was always in trouble for not doing what I was told so I was just thinking how I'd handle this situation. I could just see me just turning the monitor off when I was not using the computer. But being older and wiser I wouldn't tell anyone to disobey their parents.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

Cranking up the E7200    CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!!!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, tell'em you help them out with the light bill



They are doing enough already to keep me out of debt with school and everything.



msgclb said:


> As a kid I was always in trouble for not doing what I was told so I was just thinking how I'd handle this situation. I could just see me just turning the monitor off when I was not using the computer. But being older and wiser I wouldn't tell anyone to disobey their parents.



Yeah, I kinda need to live with them since I can't really afford anything. This damn economy really hit me hard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> They are doing enough already to keep me out of debt with school and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kinda need to live with them since I can't really afford anything. This damn economy really hit me hard.



I get you bro, its hard man.  Just crunch when you can dude, we still love ya (non gay way)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I get you bro, its hard man.  Just crunch when you can dude, we still love ya (non gay way)



I plan on it! It just won't be 24/7 like it has been lately. Just whenever I get on my main rig will it be crunching (and folding as well).


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hammer is going to hammer the projects    u gonna love it my friend!!   keep us posted on that build.  YOu know we love pics and updates on builds



here you go





maybe I can get a BIOS update and use my pentium 3 750, haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

hat said:


> here you go
> http://i28.tinypic.com/fypfms.jpg
> 
> maybe I can get a BIOS update and use my pentium 3 750, haha



didn't you ummm, get an i7??


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 10, 2009)

hat said:


> here you go
> http://i28.tinypic.com/fypfms.jpg
> 
> maybe I can get a BIOS update and use my pentium 3 750, haha



You sure that's not a 600MHz? Didn't the slots only go to 600MHz? The 750MHz should have been a 495 pin socket..


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

nope, it's a 750MHz slot 1 pentium 3. trust me, I have it on my desk as I type this. here's the code from it: *SL456*
and the code from my super leet pentium 2, which is installed in the computer, but I have it memorized: *SL2HA*
there's another code for the pentium 2, again, memorized: *80522PX300512EC*


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 10, 2009)

hat said:


> nope, it's a 750MHz slot 1 pentium 3. here's the code from it: *SL456*
> and the code from my super leet pentium 2: *SL2HA*



Nice  I was just giving you a hard time...  hat knows his hardware


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> didn't you ummm, get an i7??



yeah sure, I got 4 of them in my closet. who would use that crap when they have a pentium 2 available?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

hat said:


> yeah sure, I got 4 of them in my closet. who would use that crap when they have a pentium 2 available?



thats what i'm saying!  Got any more Pentium 2's?  Imma build me a farm of pentium 2's,  30 rigs will get me about 300 points a day


----------



## Duxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Woot! Just got back from rafting down in Oregon and looks like my i7 wasn't turned off and crunching wonderfully.   Good to see we still doing awesome!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what i'm saying!  Got any more Pentium 2's?  Imma build me a farm of pentium 2's,  30 rigs will get me about 300 points a day



WOW 300 points in one DAY!  That's blazing fast! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW 300 points in one DAY!  That's blazing fast! hehehe





man if my athlon x2 did about 400-500 a day what would a pentium 2 do?  Just scary thinking about it


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

I suspect a pentium 2 would do .10000 points a day

in all seriousness, it's a router and a quake server, nothing more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

hat said:


> I suspect a pentium 2 would do .10000 points a day
> 
> in all seriousness, it's a router and a quake server, nothing more



I want 10 of them, now!


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

The processor alone is $1981, you sure?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 10, 2009)

wow I've got 225 results in progress! and 75 Pending Validation! 

@hat I can remember paying over 900 bucks for a pII 400... hehehe and ruffly that for a PII 200MHz! 4 months before the PII 400MHz came out!...lol


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

80522PX300512EC (which is what I have) retailed for $1981 

I didn't pay a cent for it, my uncle gave it to me like a week ago, heh


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice! Free is for me!..lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 10, 2009)

hat said:


> 80522PX300512EC (which is what I have) retailed for $1981
> 
> I didn't pay a cent for it, my uncle gave it to me like a week ago, heh



Did you ever see my CPU museum? I know CP has seen it. hehehe I have a few more to add to it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Did you ever see my CPU museum? I know CP has seen it. hehehe I have a few more to add to it.



I have indeed, its insane!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to say i like my collection.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I have to say i like my collection.. hehehe



I was not into PC's at all back then.  so i'm not familiar with lotta that stuff!  But its nice to have a collection like that man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

alright guys, I present to you my cruncher named "TPU fucking rocks" 

CPU: E7200 (Thanks Paulieg for the awesome price)
Mobo: Biostar P35 (Thanks Mike047 for the donation
RAM: 4x1GB DDR2 1066 Tracers thanks to a fella who sent me these back before I even had my i7 rig.  He knows who he is   Much respect to him! 

I have it in my Antec 900, but its a mess so no pics   I got a New case coming next week, i'll finish probably getting the rest of the WC gear and do a project log, then you'll see some pics 

RAM and CPU (CPU has thermal compound from factory Intel Cooler





The Zalman bracket installed for the cooler




The zalman Backplate




and the cooler installed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

...and here are the daily crunching settings for it.  Temps dropped about average of 13ºc with the Zalman cooler over stock.  This is a 92mm fan Zalman, with the newer coolers temps should be even better.

CPUz of CPU, & memory tab, and temps 

Any feedback guys?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice CP! Now lap it  hehehe j/k... no really lap it.... lol


----------



## Duxx (Aug 11, 2009)

Sexy CP! I see you are just ahead of me today, keeping me from my pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Very nice CP! Now lap it  hehehe j/k... no really lap it.... lol


THanks dude.  As far as lapping, naw.  It's going to be under water, temps won't really be an issue.  I'm not going to be pushing this thing to the limits.  As long as it crunches, its good enough for me 


Duxx said:


> Sexy CP! I see you are just ahead of me today, keeping me from my pie!



Thanks, and hey no hard feelings, we still got one update left for today.  Anyhow, i'll send some of my pie over dude, i'm not greedy


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 11, 2009)

Me is GREEDY!

Hey CP...Nice clocks!! How long did u stress test it? OOCT or prime?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

Crap. My primary i7 cruncher rig was BSOD when I got up this morning. I got cute last night before I went to bed and tried a low vcore OC that I only ran a short stress test on. Damn!



Chicken Patty said:


> ...and here are the daily crunching settings for it.  Temps dropped about average of 13ºc with the Zalman cooler over stock.  This is a 92mm fan Zalman, with the newer coolers temps should be even better.
> 
> CPUz of CPU, & memory tab, and temps
> 
> ...



Looks good. Happy to hear that e7200 is crunching...


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice touch on the pics CP, it really stands out. For some reason that E7200 looks oddly familiar

If any of you is in need of a case, I have a TT Tsunami Dream and a generic acrylic one that I can donate or my old trusty P180 (shipping is going to be a PITA) that I can sell really cheap to our team members. 

Duxx-if you need a case bro, come by the house


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Me is GREEDY!
> 
> Hey CP...Nice clocks!! How long did u stress test it? OOCT or prime?



My stress test is WCG 

still going today... Max temps when I got home was 53/51  now they are lower with the a/c set a bit lower 








Paulieg said:


> Crap. My primary i7 cruncher rig was BSOD when I got up this morning. I got cute last night before I went to bed and tried a low vcore OC that I only ran a short stress test on. Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. Happy to hear that e7200 is crunching...



Sorry to hear it BSOD'ed, just switch back the settings dude 

and yes, finally its crunching.  waited a bit, but here it is!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice clocks and temps CP!


----------



## Duxx (Aug 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice touch on the pics CP, it really stands out. For some reason that E7200 looks oddly familiar
> 
> If any of you is in need of a case, I have a TT Tsunami Dream and a generic acrylic one that I can donate or my old trusty P180 (shipping is going to be a PITA) that I can sell really cheap to our team members.
> 
> Duxx-if you need a case bro, come by the house





I just bought a 1200 from some guy on OC.net.  Granted I wanted to try out a bigger case, and I love the look of it but I would have totally taken that p180 from you instead and saved myself some bucks to put to new gfx card. Man this bums me out, sent payment today this morning.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I just bought a 1200 from some guy on OC.net.  Granted I wanted to try out a bigger case, and I love the look of it but I would have totally taken that p180 from you instead and saved myself some bucks to put to new gfx card. Man this bums me out, sent payment today this morning.




Dude-I told you to check with me first to see if I have something you're looking for 

Anyways, replied to your PM


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2009)

i7 running




Now I just need to get my old E8500 going (later today)

EDIT ~
Have both i7 and E8500 rigs crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice clocks and temps CP!



Thanks bro, temps are actually slightly better now that the thermal compound has cured.  Stay under 50ºc 



HammerON said:


> i7 running
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/Capture001.jpg
> Now I just need to get my old E8500 going (later today)
> 
> ...


good job bro, you'll love the crunching power of the i7


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2009)

I am a little concerned about the temps I am seeing w/ no OC using the Cooler Master V8.





I have the fan at 100%, plus my three 120cm case fans on high. Will show pics later for you CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I am a little concerned about the temps I am seeing w/ no OC using the Cooler Master V8.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/Capture004.jpg
> 
> I have the fan at 100%, plus my three 120cm case fans on high. Will show pics later for you CP



don't worry, this is with a big ass radiator.  Overclocked though







these CPU's run up to 100ºc, hotter than any other CPU, if you can keep temps under 80ºc awesome, under 70ºc even better.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I am a little concerned about the temps I am seeing w/ no OC using the Cooler Master V8.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/Capture004.jpg
> 
> I have the fan at 100%, plus my three 120cm case fans on high. Will show pics later for you CP



Why concerned? they look good to me, especially if your running the boinc client @ 100% on all cores. My 9850BE runs about 51C with boinc. You have Core i7 and correct me if I'm wrong but Intel chips have a higher max temp don't they?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Why concerned? they look good to me, especially if your running the boinc client @ 100% on all cores. My 9850BE runs about 51C with boinc. You have Core i7 and correct me if I'm wrong but Intel chips have a higher max temp don't they?



the i7's do, safe temp for me is under 80ºc, although I have ran mine over 90 back on factory cooler.  Just look at my temps, and you have seen my massive radiator


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

guys I got horrible news for you and the puppies.


I have to shut down my i7 rig for a few minutes.

I dont want the puppiez to die, OH NOES!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the i7's do, safe temp for me is under 80ºc, although I have ran mine over 90 back on factory cooler.  Just look at my temps, and you have seen my massive radiator



That's what I thought...so HammerON should not be concerned.



Chicken Patty said:


> guys I got horrible news for you and the puppies.
> 
> 
> I have to shut down my i7 rig for a few minutes.
> ...



Haha...you're funny CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That's what I thought...so HammerON should not be concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...you're funny CP





rig is back up!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> rig is back up!



I think a tear formed in my neighbour's cat's eye...but that's about it. I ain't near any puppies.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I think a tear formed in my neighbour's cat's eye...but that's about it. I ain't near any puppies.



  It was only a few minute, the puppiez are strong!


----------



## suraswami (Aug 13, 2009)

Holy crap I just overtook p_o_s_pc and PCDEC 

but too bad I might end this soon, the electricity bill is climbing and number of  from wife is increasing too.

hmm may be I will turn it on in winter so that room doesn't need a heater and can cut down on that cost


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2009)

Just picked up a Q9550 to replace my E8400. Should have it online by Wednesday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just picked up a Q9550 to replace my E8400. Should have it online by Wednesday.



Good going buck


----------



## Duxx (Aug 14, 2009)

Whattttt my i7 must not be reporting again... I'll have to check when I get back home.  1k/day isn't what I'm supposed to get!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Whattttt my i7 must not be reporting again... I'll have to check when I get back home.  1k/day isn't what I'm supposed to get!



did you use that file that dustyshive provided to have it update automatically after everything WU is done?

Also, it might take a few days to have things level out points wise


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

I just noticed today that WCG is only running 1 task at a time... how can i fix it so its running 2 task again? I didn't change any settings at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just noticed today that WCG is only running 1 task at a time... how can i fix it so its running 2 task again? I didn't change any settings at all



click on advanced and take a screenie of the tasks tab.

Is there any waiting to start?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> click on advanced and take a screenie of the tasks tab.
> 
> Is there any waiting to start?



thanks but nevermind i got it working again. For some reason i set the CPU usage from 100% to 99% then back to 100% and now its folding on both cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks but nevermind i got it working again. For some reason i set the CPU usage from 100% to 99% then back to 100% and now its folding on both cores



wtf   would that cause that though?  weird, but whatever its working again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wtf   would that cause that though?  weird, but whatever its working again



could it possibly be a bug that is rare? but aslong as its working i don't really care. if it happens again atleast i have some idea of what to try 


BTW if anyone was wondering a 350w Antec Smart power does fine powering a voltmoded 8800GT and overclocked 4850e(only 2.7ghz ATM) the GPU has been folding and CPU crunching. It does put out some heat but not worried i plan on having everything back together this weekend just have to finish the WM on my case and make sure the mosfet HS is staying on tight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could it possibly be a bug that is rare? but aslong as its working i don't really care. if it happens again atleast i have some idea of what to try



yeah whatever, its working.  If it ain't broken don't fix it


----------



## Duxx (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> did you use that file that dustyshive provided to have it update automatically after everything WU is done?
> 
> Also, it might take a few days to have things level out points wise



No I haven't I'll check it out when I get home tomorrow from work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> No I haven't I'll check it out when I get home tomorrow from work.



here you go bro, everything is in this post.  This really helps stabilize the points.


Another thing, are you checking to see if the rig is returning the WU's as error?  Go to "My grid" on the WCG site.

Then go to "results status" on the left hand corner, then there is a drop down list that says "results status" in the top center of the page, sort that by "error"  See if any has returned as error.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1475616&postcount=199


----------



## Duxx (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go bro, everything is in this post.  This really helps stabilize the points.
> 
> 
> Another thing, are you checking to see if the rig is returning the WU's as error?  Go to "My grid" on the WCG site.
> ...



Only one, and it was because of a BSOD I think hah. Hopefully its still alive at my moms house lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Only one, and it was because of a BSOD I think hah. Hopefully its still alive at my moms house lol



yeah, usually happens when rig is unstable. I had my e7200 return a whole bunch with errors, but I got it to a stable setting already.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay ~ here are some pics of my recent upgrade


----------



## bogmali (Aug 14, 2009)

Your workstation (desk) needs a cable-management makeover


Nice upgrade though bro


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice Workstations Heath!! Lil cable management and ur rigs would be nothing but excellent!!

Hows the performance of the Koolance Exos that u have in there? Had plans to buy one!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Your workstation (desk) needs a cable-management makeover
> 
> 
> Nice upgrade though bro



I spent time on the i7 rig as far as cable managaement, however when I put together the E8500 rig I was tired and just wanted it up and crunching. Plus that AeroCool case sucks for cable management, but I will work on it a bit down the road. 
Sorry - just realized you were talking about my ugly cable mess in the back 
It is in serious need of some management 


dustyshiv said:


> Nice Workstations Heath!! Lil cable management and ur rigs would be nothing but excellent!!
> 
> Hows the performance of the Koolance Exos that u have in there? Had plans to buy one!!



Thanks
I am not really happy with it, but it does keep the E8500 between 37 C and 55 C while crunching at 4.0 GHz. So it does the job. It is a little expensive for what you could build.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 14, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ here are some pics of my recent upgrade



i spot a thermaltake fan... how do you like them? i use 4, but i think theyre too loud and underpowered..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

good stuff hammer, just some cable managment, thats all


----------



## Duxx (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, usually happens when rig is unstable. I had my e7200 return a whole bunch with errors, but I got it to a stable setting already.



The BSOD wasn't from BOINC, it was when I was tinkering with OC (BOINC starts up automatically upon bootup)  LinX failed after 15 minutes, since fixed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

Duxx said:


> The BSOD wasn't from BOINC, it was when I was tinkering with OC (BOINC starts up automatically upon bootup)  LinX failed after 15 minutes, since fixed.



good!

I had some issues with my E7200 rig.  Flashed to latest BIOS, running awesome


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2009)

All the motherboards I got in recent times had crap BIOS--I think it is a plague spreading across the industry.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good!
> 
> I had some issues with my E7200 rig.  Flashed to latest BIOS, running awesome



thats great.  i am going to have to flash my board back to the older bios i am having problems with my ram with the new bios.(i have tried 4 known to work sets and all of them give errors)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All the motherboards I got in recent times had crap BIOS--I think it is a plague spreading across the industry.



The BIOS the board was sent to me was back from 2007, the newest one was from 2008 I believe.  Fixed lotta issues like instability at same clock, BIOS settings will say 400*9, but on the POST screen it'll say 422*9.  then windows said something else.  So at least now everything reports the same.  Very happy with the results now.



p_o_s_pc said:


> thats great.  i am going to have to flash my board back to the older bios i am having problems with my ram with the new bios.(i have tried 4 known to work sets and all of them give errors)



when I had my ASUS M3A79-T 790fx board for my phenom 9950, I also had to use an older BIOS.  the three newest ones just were crap.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

@CP the oldest bios wasn't much better(had better voltage options ) but the 2nd one after that (the 4th bios) is the best for my needs.Good balance of voltage,stablity,overclocking out of the 5 or 6(i think) BIOS's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP the oldest bios wasn't much better(had better voltage options ) but the 2nd one after that (the 4th bios) is the best for my needs.Good balance of voltage,stablity,overclocking out of the 5 or 6(i think) BIOS's



yeah I remember for my board it was the 0403 BIOS, oh man I loved it.  I'm sure there are better ones now, but as long as I had the board, 0403 worked the best for me.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i spot a thermaltake fan... how do you like them? i use 4, but i think theyre too loud and underpowered..



They are all right, but I like my Antec fans better. The TT are loud



Chicken Patty said:


> good stuff hammer, just some cable managment, thats all



Yeah - I still need to work on both rigs. I was in a hurry on the E8500 rig plus I bought a non-modular PSU because I wasn't paying attention when I bought it .
I do feel though that the i7 rig looks pretty good. Still could use some minor tweaks. But I am going to wait until I water cool that bad boy 

I just realized that I have the DO stepping for i7!!! I wasn't sure what I was going to get


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ here are some pics of my recent upgrade
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090814/Capture007211.jpg
> ...



Wow, Very nice brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

very good hammer, very good.  Overclock it a bit.  with that current voltage you can do easily I would say 3.8-4.0GHz stable.

Also, do that edit file I linked you too, I see you got a WU waiting to report.  :shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Fixed lotta issues like instability at same clock, BIOS settings will say 400*9, but on the POST screen it'll say 422*9.  then windows said something else.


Windows always claims my processor is running at 1.6 GHz.  The only way I can check the speed is to run CPU-Z.  I'm not sure why Windows can't get the correct speed on Core i7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Windows always claims my processor is running at 1.6 GHz.  The only way I can check the speed is to run CPU-Z.  I'm not sure why Windows can't get the correct speed on Core i7.



my i7 is fine, its my e7200 rig that was giving me issues.

Still is, I think I have a stick or a few sticks that might be bad (RAM)

I'm off to running mem test on it and i'll post back my findings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

mayday mayday 

i'm down a rig and this is not good because as of tomorrow night, my i7 will be down a few days also.

one of my tracers in the e7200 rig gave an error during memtest.  Its not supposed to give any correct?  ANyhow, im installing a fresh copy of XP on it and I took out two sticks of tracers.  See if it still fails memtest.  If so then i'll alternate the sticks to see which one or ones are bad


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2009)

are you running memtest in windows or straight from the boot disk?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> are you running memtest in windows or straight from the boot disk?



boot disk.

I loaded all defaults and ran it.  ran about six hours, just one error.  But it should be zero correct?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool. I know you can receive error in windows because you have to set some of the ram to test and if you set it incorrectly then you get errors.. but I'm sure you know that.. 

Hmmm one error.. i would check temps on the ram and nb.. and run it a few more times to make sure. Do you have a multimeter to check the temps?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Cool. I know you can receive error in windows because you have to set some of the ram to test and if you set it incorrectly then you get errors.. but I'm sure you know that..
> 
> Hmmm one error.. i would check temps on the ram and nb.. and run it a few more times to make sure. Do you have a multimeter to check the temps?



no I dont.  But the case is opened, it was all default settings.  Not ruling it out, but probably not the cause I would say.

once windows is installed and everything is god, drivers etc.  Ill run it again.  try to monitor temps somehow.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no I dont.  But the case is opened, it was all default settings.  Not ruling it out, but probably not the cause I would say.
> 
> once windows is installed and everything is god, drivers etc.  Ill run it again.  try to monitor temps somehow.



Cool bro just trying to help you cross out the simple things first.. hehehe  I know how frustrating RAM can be... My dominator chips over heat and BSOD the machine... I'm think'n about getting a cooler master V10. Maybe then I can run 4GHz steady... 

Also, I'm thinking about getting a 780i or p45 board to replace this p35.. I have a E6400 I can install on this P35... I need to ask on the Buy and trade section.. if anybody has a ASUS 780i for sell or trade.. Good luck with the install!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Cool bro just trying to help you cross out the simple things first.. hehehe  I know how frustrating RAM can be... My dominator chips over heat and BSOD the machine... I'm think'n about getting a cooler master V10. Maybe then I can run 4GHz steady...
> 
> Also, I'm thinking about getting a 780i or p45 board to replace this p35.. I have a E6400 I can install on this P35... I need to ask on the Buy and trade section.. if anybody has a ASUS 780i for sell or trade.. Good luck with the install!



yeah RAM can be frustrating bro.  These tracers i've had for a bit and they were great, but I had them out of use for a while, they were moved around a bit and stuff so you never know if they could have been damaged then.  But anyhow, i'll get it sorted out.  

Good luck finding a board dude


----------



## msgclb (Aug 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah RAM can be frustrating bro.  These tracers i've had for a bit and they were great, but I had them out of use for a while, they were moved around a bit and stuff so you never know if they could have been damaged then.  But anyhow, i'll get it sorted out.
> 
> Good luck finding a board dude



I always use Memtest86+ v2.11 pre-built ISO. I run it for two passes for a minimum test or all night if I'm concerned. If I get a sea of red then my RAM gets RMA'd if it's still under warranty.

Am I correct you have 4 sticks of RAM? If so then isolating the bad RAM is a good idea.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I always use Memtest86+ v2.11 pre-built ISO. I run it for two passes for a minimum test or all night if I'm concerned. If I get a sea of red then my RAM gets RMA'd if it's still under warranty.
> 
> Am I correct you have 4 sticks of RAM? If so then isolating the bad RAM is a good idea.



thats what i'm working on doing, finding out which stick caused the error.


...and yes I have four sticks, only two are in the system now.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what i'm working on doing, finding out which stick caused the error.
> 
> 
> ...and yes I have four sticks, only two are in the system now.



I just spotted this post on your Biostar P35/Core 2 Duo E7200/ 4x 1GB DDR2 1066 Tracers ...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1510461&postcount=550

If you bought those Tracers as 2 2GB kits then you might have trouble running all 4GB at the recommended timings. This is especially true running Windows. But if they were a 4GB kit then they should have been tested at there recommended timings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I just spotted this post on your Biostar P35/Core 2 Duo E7200/ 4x 1GB DDR2 1066 Tracers ...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1510461&postcount=550
> 
> If you bought those Tracers as 2 2GB kits then you might have trouble running all 4GB at the recommended timings. This is especially true running Windows. But if they were a 4GB kit then they should have been tested at there recommended timings.



you have a point.  They are 2gb kits.  however default runs them at 800MHz, they are rated at 1066mhz.  So I dont know.  However you do have a very good point.  I only have 2 sticks in now so we'll see.

I'll make sure to keep you guys posted.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 16, 2009)

Running 4 sticks always makes it more difficult to run at spec speeds and timings. It just stresses the board more than 2 sticks. That's usually the only good argument for running 2x2GB sticks, since the best DDR2 IC's come in 1GB configuration.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Running 4 sticks always makes it more difficult to run at spec speeds and timings. It just stresses the board more than 2 sticks. That's usually the only good argument for running 2x2GB sticks, since the best DDR2 IC's come in 1GB configuration.



yeah im going to run only two sticks from now on, the other two sticks, well.   That just makes me want to build another rig and find the RAM a home


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 16, 2009)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's the spirit!



  thats the money too!   If i had more money trust me i'd have a farm of at least like 500 rigs


----------



## Duxx (Aug 16, 2009)

Try clicking on the driver in device manager, go to updte driver and let windows find them.  Thats the only way that I can get my USB wireless drive to work.  No other way works, maybe it works for video cards also?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Its not supposed to give any correct?


ECC errors that are handled are alright but errors are nothing but bad news.  Usually the motherboard or a stick of memory is to blame.  Also, something might not have enough voltage to function properly.  This is especially true with four DIMMs filled and trying to hold a high clockspeed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Try clicking on the driver in device manager, go to updte driver and let windows find them.  Thats the only way that I can get my USB wireless drive to work.  No other way works, maybe it works for video cards also?



I got it working. I had to download the driver seperately from the ATI site.  I was downloading the CCC file that is supposed to bring the driver also, but I guess it was not.  Its all good now 


FordGT90Concept said:


> ECC errors that are handled are alright but errors are nothing but bad news.  Usually the motherboard or a stick of memory is to blame.  Also, something might not have enough voltage to function properly.  This is especially true with four DIMMs filled and trying to hold a high clockspeed.



Well, I had loaded defaults when I ran memtest and the ram was even running below rated speed.  So overclocking is ruled out there.   I have two sticks out, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got it working. I had to download the driver seperately from the ATI site.  I was downloading the CCC file that is supposed to bring the driver also, but I guess it was not.  Its all good now
> 
> 
> Well, I had loaded defaults when I ran memtest and the ram was even running below rated speed.  So overclocking is ruled out there.   I have two sticks out, we'll see how it goes.



Under normal circumstances 512 per core is all you need to crunch WCG, anything else is a waste.   I always ran my farm that way with success.  Stock timing is sufficient, also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Under normal circumstances 512 per core is all you need to crunch WCG, anything else is a waste.   I always ran my farm that way with success.  Stock timing is sufficient, also.



yeah you're right.  I have two sticks in it now.  System is running much better.  Going to be doing some stress testing overnight, see how it behaves.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW!
Here is a grid(s) on what my score was like with the E8500; and then with the addition of the i7 rig


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Aug 16, 2009)

HammerON said:


> WOW!
> Here is a grid(s) on what my score was like with the E8500; and then with the addition of the i7 rig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090816/Capture014783.jpg



ahh!! I want an i7 really badly now DX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

HammerON said:


> WOW!
> Here is a grid(s) on what my score was like with the E8500; and then with the addition of the i7 rig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090816/Capture014783.jpg



it's incredible huh?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah you're right.  I have two sticks in it now.  System is running much better.  Going to be doing some stress testing overnight, see how it behaves.



CP how did the test go? Good I hope. 

I've got all four sticks in and running good on the Q9550. I've got them running @ 1066MHz 2.10v, 5,5,5,15 timings. Last night after the fights... I played some COD:WAW and forgot to start WCG back... Usually I run it, but I turned it off until I stress test the ram... Oh well, It's back up and running now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> CP how did the test go? Good I hope.
> 
> I've got all four sticks in and running good on the Q9550. I've got them running @ 1066MHz 2.10v, 5,5,5,15 timings. Last night after the fights... I played some COD:WAW and forgot to start WCG back... Usually I run it, but I turned it off until I stress test the ram... Oh well, It's back up and running now.




umm I ran them at the overclocked settings and got a whole bunch of errors.  So I have only one stick in right now.  So far I I am at 3.4 GHz @ 1.23v and stable.  I'm stress testing between overclock.  Once I get to 3.6 Ghz stable, i'll run memtest again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

well, stable after some linx, and error free in two hours of memtest.


Here is the result.  Done for today.  Gotta go take apart the i7 rig to ship out the CPU to its new owner tommorrow.  Will be back up around wednesday or so.  So my output is going to be a few thousands less for a few days


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 18, 2009)

came back from the store and found my e1200+9800gt off (bad smell) i think my psu die but have to check for the other parts.now i'm stock with my weak p4 

well guys i'm really sorry i have to stop crunching/folding until the end of october.i'm under a bankruptcy and i can't buy new hardware for now. 

keep your good work tpu  see you back before Christmas (i hope)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> came back from the store and found my e1200+9800gt off (bad smell) i think my psu die but have to check for the other parts.now i'm stock with my weak p4
> 
> well guys i'm really sorry i have to stop crunching/folding until the end of october.i'm under a bankruptcy and i can't buy new hardware for now.
> 
> keep your good work tpu  see you back before Christmas (i hope)



dammit man, let us know what burned out bro, we'll see what we can do for you


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> came back from the store and found my e1200+9800gt off (bad smell) i think my psu die but have to check for the other parts.now i'm stock with my weak p4
> 
> well guys i'm really sorry i have to stop crunching/folding until the end of october.i'm under a bankruptcy and i can't buy new hardware for now.
> 
> keep your good work tpu  see you back before Christmas (i hope)



Wow, that suck man! Yea, like CP said let us know what you need.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 18, 2009)

thank a lot guys 

i let you know later tonight or tomorrow for now i need to relax (so mad) 

My 9550 still need a pump (it ready to crunched at 4100mhz as soon as i found a pump)

E1200 dead psu but need to test the others part later

thanks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> came back from the store and found my e1200+9800gt off (bad smell) i think my psu die but have to check for the other parts.now i'm stock with my weak p4
> 
> well guys i'm really sorry i have to stop crunching/folding until the end of october.i'm under a bankruptcy and i can't buy new hardware for now.
> 
> keep your good work tpu  see you back before Christmas (i hope)



ow, does it power on? dead psu dont. or start to make hell of a crackle and kicking the house-safety in. at least it was what they did when i used them^^ try to sniff every component if its burned, as long its fresh


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 18, 2009)

no power at all,the psu smell bad.no fan spinning,no led.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2009)

dead. get you a new one, but pray the psu hasnt killed anything other
hopefully another cruncher has a spare psu...

blewn cap? how old was it?

EDIT: today my output is close behind yours CP^^ the missing i7 surely is recognizable....


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 18, 2009)

18 month old and yes i pray,i see tonight if something else died


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2009)

was it a generic?
i dont believe anything other is dead... luckily it didnt happened to me in 6 psus dying


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 19, 2009)

no antec earthwatt.My neighbour coming with is psu to check my pc. i wish it only the psu .

EDITk so my psu and my zotac 9800gt are dead.

question: i buy my zotac 9800gt at best buy(canada) maybe 8 month ago can i rma the card i don't have the bill anymore but i have the box and all the accessories.where,i go to best buy or i deal with zotac directly.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

I got a AXP 3000+@~2.2ghz crunching now along with a 5kBe that crunches part time(my bros rig he doesn't leave it on 24/7) and i will have my main rig crunching again in a day or so when i reinstall the OS.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> no power at all,the psu smell bad.no fan spinning,no led.



stanhemi visit the website I've listed below, and calculate your power usage. To give us a starting point on what kind of wattage you need.

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks Mindweaver


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> thank a lot guys
> 
> i let you know later tonight or tomorrow for now i need to relax (so mad)
> 
> ...



man If I had some spare cash i'd get you a least a cheapo pump bro, but damn im out, I got some money on the side to start on project "TPU Rocks My socks"   but I dont know if its going to even be enough 



Velvet Wafer said:


> dead. get you a new one, but pray the psu hasnt killed anything other
> hopefully another cruncher has a spare psu...
> 
> blewn cap? how old was it?
> ...



yeah bro it is man, crazy!!!  its like 85% of my crunching


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks chicken patty your really a good guy and all of you too tpu cruncher (that why i'm with tpu)

it just suxx i don't have a credit card anymore they take all of my card stupid bankruptcy and the hardware are so expensive where i live 

i try to find a cheat pump locally forget it.They have to order the pump and the cheapest one i found was a crappy thermaltake at 75$ + 15% tax it just too much for now.

same thing with the psu 
exemple:
corsair 520 watt 135$ + 15% tax
thermaltake tr2 430 watt 55$ +15% tax (

i'm still on the phone with some friends trying to find a pump + psu + video card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> thanks chicken patty your really a good guy and all of you too tpu cruncher (that why i'm with tpu)
> 
> it just suxx i don't have a credit card anymore they take all of my card stupid bankruptcy and the hardware are so expensive where i live
> 
> ...



I know somebody in Canada, but i don't think he has a spare pump.  I'll see what I can do 

and thanks for your kind words bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090818/Screenshot - 2009-08-18 , 21_21_09.jpg
> 
> thanks Mindweaver



No problem man!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2009)

Stan-my offer still stands on the PSU that I have. I just can't do anything right now cause I'm away from the house


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 19, 2009)

OK Jizzler. It's really time for you to get off of my ass. Time to get that 3rd i7 up and running. I just need another i7 board...


----------



## msgclb (Aug 19, 2009)

dustyshiv I surrender!


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 19, 2009)

msgclb good pic


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

as of today here is what i bring to the table its not much but not half bad 

4850e@3ghz 24/7
5kBE@3ghz part-time
P4HT@3.2ghz 24/7 or near 24/7
P4@2.6ghz 24/7
Athlon XP 3000+@2.3ghz 24/7


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 20, 2009)

Q9550 (EO stepping) up and crunching @ 3.4Ghz. I'm looking to place around 7-8th daily in production. Maybe I'll cave in and build an i7 rig one day.

Crunch em' if you got em'!!!!!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Maybe I'll cave in and build an i7 rig one day.




Better late than never


----------



## Azma (Aug 20, 2009)

Im in too  4 computers crunching atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Im in too  4 computers crunching atm



way to go


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 20, 2009)

Well another i7 went online last night, but my q6600 went down since I'm short a video card atm.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 20, 2009)

My PII 940 arrived today 

Hope to have it up and crunching at the weekend, just got to sort some RAM and GPU for it.

Only stock cooler ATM, so will see how it clocks with this crap.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> as of today here is what i bring to the table its not much but not half bad
> 
> 4850e@3ghz 24/7
> 5kBE@3ghz part-time
> ...



holy cow!  Hot air balloon there 

Hello there I can see your home from Cali here


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

suraswami said:


> holy cow!  Hot air balloon there
> 
> Hello there I can see your home from Cali here



 I still want to get another Socket A rig up then latter upgrade the 4850e and 5kBE to a PII and get 2 cheap AM2 boards and PSUs with 2 CF cards and crunch on them also. But that could be awhile. My gf likes to spend money thats why i never have any anymore...

i do gotta say i am happy that we have AC here or it would be vary hot


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I still want to get another Socket A rig up then latter upgrade the 4850e and 5kBE to a PII and get 2 cheap AM2 boards and PSUs with 2 CF cards and crunch on them also. But that could be awhile. My gf likes to spend money thats why i never have any anymore...
> 
> i do gotta say i am happy that we have AC here or it would be vary hot



If you are thinking of AM2/AM2+/AM3 boards and cpus let me know, I have a few, like we discussed we can work out a deal.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 21, 2009)

One of my rigs was down for a couple days, and now I'm about to be passed by Jizzler. I just CAN'T allow that to happen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> One of my rigs was down for a couple days, and now I'm about to be passed by Jizzler. I just CAN'T allow that to happen.



jizzler has some trouble ahead of him, uh oh!


----------



## Gilbert (Aug 22, 2009)

TPU has just reached position 70 after passing Ars Technica! ;-)


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> jizzler has some trouble ahead of him, uh oh!



Just passed me. That's ok, I'm coming for him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just passed me. That's ok, I'm coming for him.



sounds interesting


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2009)

I was able to get my slot 1 computer running as my router/dedicated quake server, which means I am no longer hosting Quake on my AM2+ computer. I was running WCG on both cores origioally, but players sometimes complained of lag and I pinpointed WCG as the problem and reducing it to one core fixed the issue, but now that my server is on the seperate dedicated machine I can run WCG on both cores again without lag issues for my clients 

No WCG on the slot 1 computer.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

hat said:


> I was able to get my slot 1 computer running as my router/dedicated quake server, which means I am no longer hosting Quake on my AM2+ computer. I was running WCG on both cores origioally, but players sometimes complained of lag and I pinpointed WCG as the problem and reducing it to one core fixed the issue, but now that my server is on the seperate dedicated machine I can run WCG on both cores again without lag issues for my clients
> 
> *No WCG on the slot 1 computer. *



why not


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2009)

The reason is obvious. Running WCG on that thing would interfere with the server... if someone wants to donate me a dual slot 1 board and a Pentium 3 750MHz SL456 I will happily run WCG on the extra processor.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

hat said:


> The reason is obvious. Running WCG on that thing would interfere with the server... if someone wants to donate me a dual slot 1 board and a Pentium 3 750MHz SL456 I will happily run WCG on the extra processor.



I know that i was joshing you 

hat how many points do you have? I just want to know how i'm keeping up with you


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2009)

21910 right now. But I only have one computer running. I did have it running on my mom's but that computer just kept getting worse and worse with freezing up and now there's not even any signal to the monitor when I turn it on.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

hat said:


> 21910 right now. But I only have one computer running. I did have it running on my mom's but that computer just kept getting worse and worse with freezing up and now there's not even any signal to the monitor when I turn it on.



I have a AXP@2.2ghz P4@2.6ghz P4HT@3. xghz(don't remember now) and my 4850e all 24/7(or damn near it) so i can see how i am about 7k ahead of you


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 23, 2009)

If this has been asked I am sorry but i need a chart for output of different cpus. I have some old amd xp setups and wondering how they would do or even worth the electricity. I have been cruncing for a bit now and just this morning read that all my cpus were at 60% default use. Set them all up at 100%. I was wondering why my output was looking terrible. All duo cores cant quite afford quads atm but maybe soon.


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2009)

Well on my mom's pc with a Sempron 3000+ it took over twice as long to do work units as it did for my pc. To be honest I wouldn't even bother running WCG on anything less than a dual core. You can maximize your productivity by building machines with quads instead of duals. 1 computer with a quad core is better than 2 computers with dual cores. Maybe not so much in performance as duals tend to clock higher, but certianly better with price, heat, and power.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2009)

hat said:


> Well on my mom's pc with a Sempron 3000+ it took over twice as long to do work units as it did for my pc. To be honest I wouldn't even bother running WCG on anything less than a dual core. You can maximize your productivity by building machines with quads instead of duals. *1 computer with a quad core is better than 2 computers with dual cores. *Maybe not so much in performance as duals tend to clock higher, but certianly better with price, heat, and power.



I agree with that, especially with the power savings. Although once I got my Quad I couldn't bring myself to turn off the dual  6 cores>4 cores


----------



## 4x4n (Aug 23, 2009)

Now go for an i7 with HT on


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Now go for an i7 with HT on



Seriously considering it.. I could use the heat this winter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Seriously considering it.. I could use the heat this winter



tell me about it, I have the heat and its summer


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL!!! go stand in my folding room. Even with A/C its hot.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive aquired a core duo now to my arsenal. instructed a friend to crunch for me today... should boost the output a little


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 24, 2009)

i add a weak pIII 800mhz today to my ''dying/folding/crunching farm''


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 24, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> i add a weak pIII 800mhz today to my ''dying/folding/crunching farm''



how long takes a work unit?^^


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 24, 2009)

lol 19 hour for a FIGHTaids unit  CORRECTION not 19 hour it 21 hour


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 24, 2009)

Thursday, I'll have my 3rd i7 up and running at 100%. I might also have a Q6600 by next weekend. Time to get serious.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> LOL!!! go stand in my folding room. Even with A/C its hot.



same here, a/c blasting, walk in you start to sweat, its crazy


Velvet Wafer said:


> Ive aquired a core duo now to my arsenal. instructed a friend to crunch for me today... should boost the output a little



good job dude, lets see some # crunching 



stanhemi said:


> i add a weak pIII 800mhz today to my ''dying/folding/crunching farm''



better than 0 Mhz 


Paulieg said:


> Thursday, I'll have my 3rd i7 up and running at 100%. I might also have a Q6600 by next weekend. Time to get serious.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 24, 2009)

I traded my Q6600 for a Q9300 (running stock) to save electricity costs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 24, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I traded my Q6600 for a Q9300 (running stock) to save electricity costs.



nice chip.was it a even trade or you have to pay extra


----------



## theonedub (Aug 24, 2009)

$20 on top of the Q6600 as courtesy for trading. At stock it performs the same as my Q6@2.7

With the 2 GPUs I have folding I figured I need to cut electricity somewhere- I also clocked the mem and core of my 9800GTX+ down.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 24, 2009)

talked the little brother of a buddy into running wcg to help people... and raise my point amount

one xp 2800+ more... it seemed kinda fast in CMD-Wu´s


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2009)

100+ degree weather returns Friday and is booked through the weekend. Expect production cuts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> 100+ degree weather returns Friday and is booked through the weekend. Expect production cuts



dammit man, sorry to hear that.  Just crunch hard when you can


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

lol CP... you will simply reach the point of nuclear meltdown.not more and not less


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2009)

Either that or he'll have Burner anomalys developing in his room


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

I tried to google that, what the hell is burner anomalys?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

play the stalker series... 

i hope to reach the 50k mark today... only under 100 points away


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

i've been doing horrible these past days, plague with instability even at stock clocks. I was about to take apart the rig and start RMA'ing stuff when I figured, holy shit!  I have a sound card, whats my onboard audio doing enabled?  So far so good after disabling it.  I'll keep you'll posted.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've been doing horrible these past days, plague with instability even at stock clocks. I was about to take apart the rig and start RMA'ing stuff when I figured, holy shit!  I have a sound card, whats my onboard audio doing enabled?  So far so good after disabling it.  I'll keep you'll posted.



LOL. It's amazing how we forget the little things. The other day when switching out an i7, I got distracted by one of my daughters as I was putting my block back on the chip. I went and dealt with my daughter's percieved emergency. I came back, and booted up into the bios. I  just happened to check my temps. The damn thing was at 92c. I was like WTF!!! Then it dawned on me, I never tightened the block down....laugh:

OK guys. Looks like it will be Monday before my 3rd i7 cruncher will be up and running, since I'll be waiting on some parts. I'd like to thanks live/bing cashback for this 3rd i7. I've made enough cashback over the last 4 months to pay for the entire system!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. It's amazing how we forget the little things. The other day when switching out an i7, I got distracted by one of my daughters as I was putting my block back on the chip. I went and dealt with my daughter's percieved emergency. I came back, and booted up into the bios. I  just happened to check my temps. The damn thing was at 92c. I was like WTF!!! Then it dawned on me, I never tightened the block down....laugh:
> 
> OK guys. Looks like it will be Monday before my 3rd i7 cruncher will be up and running, since I'll be waiting on some parts. I'd like to thanks live/bing cashback for this 3rd i7. I've made enough cashback over the last 4 months to pay for the entire system!!



yeah man, stuff like that happens all the time to me, just normal I guess.  BTW, I think my sound card is dead.  It usually has a red light that turns on when it powers up, the light doesn't come on and windows won't pick up the sound card. I removed all drivers and files from registry for creative, and i'm back on onboard.  Tonight i'll try it on my buddies rig to confirm it is the card, and if it is see if I can RMA it.  I'll have to contact the person who sold it to me see if he has the receipt or something.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

i believe my onboard audio hates heat too... after adding the heatkiller, the mysterious bluescreens vanished, i had them only on time at 4 ghz i think i will work it out!


----------



## dhoshaw (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've been doing horrible these past days, plague with instability even at stock clocks. I was about to take apart the rig and start RMA'ing stuff when I figured, holy shit!  I have a sound card, whats my onboard audio doing enabled?  So far so good after disabling it.  I'll keep you'll posted.



I've been having mysterious reboots of my machine lately too.  I looked in the event log and saw that it had spontaneously rebooted at least a half a dozen times yesterday (the final time it went into recovery mode). The culprit seems to be the Roxio Media Manager (installed with my Blackberry Desktop Manager); I uninstalled it and now I'm holding my breath. Rebooting every couple of hours sure doesn't help the RAC any.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah, well sound card is out.  I took like a one hour nap, came back to find another BSOD, same one "machine check exception"  I'm starting to think it's the damn board. Maybe my PCI slots are dead and thats why the sound card is not been read.  Yesterday I was loosing internet connectivity, i'll reboot and it'll be fine.  These are signs of a dying board aren't they?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, well sound card is out.  I took like a one hour nap, came back to find another BSOD, same one "machine check exception"  I'm starting to think it's the damn board. Maybe my PCI slots are dead and thats why the sound card is not been read.  Yesterday I was loosing internet connectivity, i'll reboot and it'll be fine.  These are signs of a dying board aren't they?



similar happened to me, due to bad heat in my room


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got an offer from a friend for a Asus M2a-WM and a x2 4200+(clocks to 3.2ghz stable) for $30 If he still has it next week i am for sure going for it... if i get that i am also considering getting another Socket A rig going. I have a board lined up for it and i have the ram but i would have to get another PSU and possibly another HDD(not sure if teh extra one i got still works) 

but 3 x2s @3ghz and 2 Socket A @2.2ghz and 1 p4@2.6ghz and 1 p4HT @3.1ghz wouldn't be bad points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

its addicting it isn't is POS? 


@velvet, theres not much heat, everything is fine now at stock clocks.  Maybe it was just not stable.  but i'll see.  I'll leave it at default clocks for a bit and see how it behaves.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

@CP it sure is addicting. I have even looked into a Core i7 but i can't bring myself to spend that much money for crunching and for gaming and stuff i don't even need anything more then my lil old X2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP it sure is addicting. I have even looked into a Core i7 but i can't bring myself to spend that much money for crunching and for gaming and stuff i don't even need anything more then my lil old X2



then,its a bit of money, but bro for crunching, they are the shit!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> then,its a bit of money, but bro for crunching, they are the shit!



I keep trying to tell myself if i get a i7 then i will have only it crunch and there will be less noise but i know that isn't true at all  maybe when the prices come down(and when the GF stops wanting to go everyplace) i will consider it more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I keep trying to tell myself if i get a i7 then i will have only it crunch and there will be less noise but i know that isn't true at all  maybe when the prices come down(and when the GF stops wanting to go everyplace) i will consider it more



yeah, but maybe you can build yourself a quad core AMD rig?  Saves a few bucks over a i7 rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, but maybe you can build yourself a quad core AMD rig?  Saves a few bucks over a i7 rig



wouldn't take much for a quad core AMD all i would have to do would be buy a PII x4 for my rig i have now and maybe upgrade the ram and video card(after DX11 comes out) maybe buy a cheap AM2 board for the x2 i have now... I'm just going to stop there before i give myself more ideas and end up with 10rigs crunching.(hell would feel cool compared to the room they are in)nice thing is the room all the rigs are in are on there own circuit not shared with any other part of the house


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wouldn't take much for a quad core AMD all i would have to do would be buy a PII x4 for my rig i have now and maybe upgrade the ram and video card(after DX11 comes out) maybe buy a cheap AM2 board for the x2 i have now... I'm just going to stop there before i give myself more ideas and end up with 10rigs crunching.(hell would feel cool compared to the room they are in)nice thing is the room all the rigs are in are on there own circuit not shared with any other part of the house



I would also love to build many crunchers, but either the house will catch fire from electrical shorts, or I will loose about 100lbs due to the sauna


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its addicting it isn't is POS?
> 
> 
> @velvet, theres not much heat, everything is fine now at stock clocks.  Maybe it was just not stable.  but i'll see.  I'll leave it at default clocks for a bit and see how it behaves.



It's very addicting. For me, it's taken the place of hardcore benching...not that I avoid benching once in awhile.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would also love to build many crunchers, but either the house will catch fire from electrical shorts, or I will loose about 100lbs due to the sauna



I know i can't afford to lose anymore weight i am already skin and bones(well not completely true) but i am about 30lbs below my ideal weight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's very addicting. For me, it's taken the place of hardcore benching...not that I avoid benching once in awhile.



same here man, it's fun just trying to move up in ranks but at the same time it's such a friendly competition.  I've never been a few points ahead of someone, but wanted to actually help them pass me.  Its crazy!!!



p_o_s_pc said:


> I know i can't afford to lose anymore weight i am already skin and bones(well not completely true) but i am about 30lbs below my ideal weight



might not be completely true, but sounds very close to the truth


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know i can't afford to lose anymore weight i am already skin and bones(well not completely true) but i am about 30lbs below my ideal weight



1.90, 60-65kg,6% total bodyfat. now call me olympian

crunching really is addicting... im only stuffing money in this atm^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1.90, 60-65kg,6% total bodyfat. now call me olympian



i'm so lost    We use feet and inches   too lazy to go online and find a converter


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm so lost    We use feet and inches   too lazy to go online and find a converter



this will be 6.18 ft ;-) and 120-130lbs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> this will be 6.18 ft ;-) and 120-130lbs



holy crap, you are skinny heh?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

im only a brain on muscles and bones. like a softie version of bruce lee

the point is: i cant be much heavier... more than 70 are not achievable, even when living from burgers and coke.^^ no matter how much i eat.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> this will be 6.18 ft ;-) and 120-130lbs



5.11ft 130lbs 5% body fat  I workout alot.(about to push even harder for sports) I would like to know how your taller and weigh about the same and about the same body fat... Do you lift weights alot?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

no, i dont^^ i only work at a railroad-restauration... we work with nearly only heavy duty, but it isnt a big training. i dont do sports, and smoke a lot of pot. I dont know, 
but i always accused my bones of beeing extremely hard,while beeing much lighter, and slimmer than normal bones. i never broke more than a toe. not even my finger. i never was in hospital. but my forearms thickness is only 3/4 of the lenght of a lighter^^

(i drink body building supplies sometimes, without doing sports. it helped me to gain 6 lbs :-D)

edit: i do improved martial arts for fun,on my friends.im very stretchy and able able to do the legendary one footed raise, and im 3/4 the height of professionals already;-)

EDIT: Pospc, im a mutant. i bet you will have a hard time to achieve the same weight/height ratio without you feeling really,really sick and tired^^


----------



## HammerON (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> then,its a bit of money, but bro for crunching, they are the shit!



Yep it is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no, i dont^^ i only work at a railroad-restauration... we work with nearly only heavy duty, but it isnt a big training. i dont do sports, and smoke a lot of pot. I dont know,
> but i always accused my bones of beeing extremely hard,while beeing much lighter, and slimmer than normal bones. i never broke more than a toe. not even my finger. i never was in hospital. but my forearms thickness is only 3/4 of the lenght of a lighter^^
> 
> (i drink body building supplies sometimes, without doing sports. it helped me to gain 6 lbs :-D)
> ...


I train alot most of the time i haven't for about the last 2 weeks because of a shoulder injury 
but i am told i can start again next week  I used to smoke alot of pot also but have stopped that.I look really small/skinny but i am one of those guys that look like nothing but pack a hell of a punch (and can take a punch) 


anyways back on topic I bought the Asus board and x2 4200+ will have it up and going in a week or 2


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2009)

So pos... are you still 7000 points ahead of me? I flipped the switch to ON for my 2nd core ever since I built my 2nd computer and moved my Quake server over to it.
I also got my vcard working right with some nice clocks  not as fast as yours but I didn't vmod


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

hat said:


> So pos... are you still 7000 points ahead of me? I flipped the switch to ON for my 2nd core ever since I built my 2nd computer and moved my Quake server over to it.
> I also got my vcard working right with some nice clocks  not as fast as yours but I didn't vmod



Take a look for yourself  I am also going to have ANOTHER X2 joining the force in a week or 2  plan to run it 3ghz also like all the others


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2009)

Heh, a second x2 would put some distance between us... I'll just have to overclock to 6GHz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

hat said:


> Heh, a second x2 would put some distance between us... I'll just have to overclock to 6GHz



it would be the 2nd 24/7 X2 I already have a part time X2@3ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

Well guys, hopefully the few torturing days i've had with PC problems are over.  Tomorrow my output should return to normal if all goes well.

Here is a link to what was going on, also a few pics of the new home for my E7200 rig (new case)


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1528051&postcount=3363


----------



## Duxx (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm down for a day while I sleeve my cables   Went to the mariners game instead of finishing and so HDD's are out and graphics needs its 6 pin but ill be back!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, hopefully the few torturing days i've had with PC problems are over.  Tomorrow my output should return to normal if all goes well.
> 
> Here is a link to what was going on, also a few pics of the new home for my E7200 rig (new case)
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I'm down for a day while I sleeve my cables   Went to the mariners game instead of finishing and so HDD's are out and graphics needs its 6 pin but ill be back!




show us some pics of the sleeving when done 


HammerON said:


> Awesome



yeah man, I had to stop by my house during my lunch hour and both PC's are still up and running how I left them yesterday.  I feel lot better now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man, I had to stop by my house during my lunch hour and both PC's are still up and running how I left them yesterday.  I feel lot better now



I know that feeling... everythings alright,youre no noob, your rigs dont crash love it!

i talked another friend with an x2 and forced another with a p4 laptop, to crunch... makes a total of
1 organised rig, quadcore,24/7
4 unorganised rigs, random run time, a core duo, an X2,an xp3000+ and a p4 2.66ghz
3-4 planned rigs, 2 are sure. at least dualcore.

i need more crunching dedication among my friends... lets see what i can do...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

my rigs have been damn stable so far. testing  them with Linpack seems to be doing great for them. I can't wait till i get my other x2 up and overclocked so i can crunch on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

thats great velvet, thats some crunching power already 


My rigs are tested with 20 Passes of LinX, takes about 25 minutes.  My E7200 rig has been crunching like that since I got it up at that standard, and so far my i7 rig.  Looks like it don't fail


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats great velvet, thats some crunching power already
> 
> 
> My rigs are tested with 20 Passes of LinX, takes about 25 minutes.  My E7200 rig has been crunching like that since I got it up at that standard, and so far my i7 rig.  Looks like it don't fail


I test my rigs with atleast 2hrs of OCCT linpack and that hasn't failed me yet.going to do that when i get my other rig up also


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I test my rigs with atleast 2hrs of OCCT linpack and that hasn't failed me yet.going to do that when i get my other rig up also



i used to just use WCG as my stresstest, but I wanted quick stability so I just run LinX, it's great.  Heats up my CPU more than anything else.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i used to just use WCG as my stresstest, but I wanted quick stability so I just run LinX, it's great.  Heats up my CPU more than anything else.



exact configuration that i use... 50 iterations linX, 20 minutes.... wcg for reasonable long time testing. if it even can pass 25 iterations, it should pass nearly every time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> exact configuration that i use... 50 iterations linX, 20 minutes.... wcg for reasonable long time testing. if it even can pass 25 iterations, it should pass nearly every time.



yeah, LinX stresses it to the point WCG or anything else won't.  So I use 20 passes, but I increase the problem size and memory usage, so it takes about 25 minutes.  I use at least half of my RAM available.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

i use 768, it doesnt really differ if memory is at 70% load or at 90.... mem is never the first to fail me^^ mosfets are my problem i think... after ripping of the ramsinks, and placing an old ravaged mosfet cooler from an asus board on it (sticked it together with a thermalpad drowned in mx2 ;-),fixed it with the 12v cable powering the board... decreased my crash rate by 50%. i only crash 1-2 times a day now...

tomorrow i will take a look at several older procs reaching from p4 to x2, lets see if i can get a deal ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mindweaver i'm sure they are grateful, stinky little fuckers better be!!!  They ain't paying my god damn electrical bill!


thanks... that made it to my sig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i use 768, it doesnt really differ if memory is at 70% load or at 90.... mem is never the first to fail me^^ mosfets are my problem i think... after ripping of the ramsinks, and placing an old ravaged mosfet cooler from an asus board on it (sticked it together with a thermalpad drowned in mx2 ;-),fixed it with the 12v cable powering the board... decreased my crash rate by 50%. i only crash 1-2 times a day now...
> 
> tomorrow i will take a look at several older procs reaching from p4 to x2, lets see if i can get a deal ;-)



Yeah I know, but the tests last longer too and it heats up the CPU a bit more, as my memory controller is on the CPU itself  



p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks... that made it to my sig



  No problem, glad you can make use of my famous quote


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I know, but the tests last longer too and it heats up the CPU a bit more, as my memory controller is on the CPU itself



mine too CP. you forgot intel were the second to do so 
i will give it a try when the temperatures get down a little bit ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mine too CP. you forgot intel were the second to do so
> i will give it a try when the temperatures get down a little bit ;-)



I forgot you had a Phenom, stupid me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

k9 and k8 also did... i believe you thought i use a socket A because i cadge parts like mad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> k9 and k8 also did... i believe you thought i use a socket A because i cadge parts like mad



yeah blonde moment, and I ain't even blonde!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

no, my hair is brownish too^^
that was really weak CP, lets hope no one notices it

no,really... everyone has a dumb moment ;-)

feel free to relax yourself,crunching soldier!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no, my hair is brownish too^^
> that was really weak CP, lets hope no one notices it
> 
> no,really... everyone has a dumb moment ;-)
> ...



wooooosa woooooosa


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

"what has he done?" "he administered himself ecstasy,sir"
"nice fishy,fishy nice fishy,fishy" loved that movie ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> "what has he done?" "he administered himself ecstasy,sir"
> "nice fishy,fishy nice fishy,fishy" loved that movie ;-)



what movie would that be?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

bad boys 2?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> bad boys 2?



seen it a million times, how can I not remember this part


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

after they cut open the cadavers, the find the money and the ecstasy, it were blue pinup girls... 2 got accidently caught in a glass of waterbecause will smith throw it th the other one,the negro not beeing will smith,felt ill, due to the cadavers, and drank it, so he hasnt to puke. shortly after that he began to rubbing the leather of will smiths car, stating "do you strike your leather too, to feel how soft it is?"

you remember now?^^

OT:
error - invalid function exit code (0x1)
on my friends x2.... i told him to delete the work units... will this solve the problem? rig is stock.


----------



## hat (Aug 27, 2009)

I fixed my mom's computer. It got to the point where I wouldn't even get any video from it. Me and my uncle looked at it and noticed there were blown caps all over the video card... that could cause freezing/locking up eh? 

As long as it goes without skipping a beat for a while I can put WCG back on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> after they cut open the cadavers, the find the money and the ecstasy, it were blue pinup girls... 2 got accidently caught in a glass of waterbecause will smith throw it th the other one,the negro not beeing will smith,felt ill, due to the cadavers, and drank it, so he hasnt to puke. shortly after that he began to rubbing the leather of will smiths car, stating "do you strike your leather too, to feel how soft it is?"
> 
> you remember now?^^
> 
> ...



yes yes yes, hahahaha.  Man that movie is awesome!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

I have about 1 1/2 pages of pending still. I am already alittle over 32k and i just crossed 30k lastnight it would be higher if the pending wasn't on there still


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2009)

you too? i have 1 1/2 sides pending, too!


----------



## mike047 (Aug 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have about 1 1/2 pages of pending still. I am already alittle over 32k and i just crossed 30k lastnight it would be higher if the pending wasn't on there still



It's like money in the bank


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 28, 2009)

mike047 said:


> It's like money in the bank



in that case i want my money now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2009)

no i want a red button...momentary release


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got 4 pages pending...  hehehe just like mike said money in the bank..


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm going to be down to just 1 i7 rig for a few days, as I wait for parts. I'll be back by Tuesday with a vengeance...3 i7 guns blazing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm going to be down to just 1 i7 rig for a few days, as I wait for parts. I'll be back by Tuesday with a vengeance...3 i7 guns blazing.



man that should be about 10-12k a day just from i7's dude.  Holy crap!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man that should be about 10-12k a day just from i7's dude.  Holy crap!



That's what I'm hoping for. 2 will be running at 100%, and my main rig at 70%.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. 2 will be running at 100%, and my main rig at 70%.



sweet!  Good luck man, i'm still testing and clocking mine.  Trying to find the highest stable setting to crunch, yet not too aggressive.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 28, 2009)

Jeeeze,It  takes a fleet of AMD's to match just one i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Jeeeze,It  takes a fleet of AMD's to match just one i7



this is where the HT really helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

what do you guys think?


So far today my i7 rig crunching at 80% has put out 3,068 points.  It has been on and off for a bit while I overclocked/stress tested.

My E7200 at 80% non stop all day 1,059 points

What you'll peeps think?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 28, 2009)

I have 4 i7 rigs crunching and I really haven't had the chance to see the output of each one


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I have 4 i7 rigs crunching and I really haven't had the chance to see the output of each one



One i7 3,899 today 3,258 yesterday 
One i7 3,685 today 2,485 yesterday 
One i7 2,392 today 2,452 yesterday 
One i7 2,497 today 2,738 yesterday 

Now if one of those Canadian cold fronts would just come down here then I could start to approach that.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like I may have 2 of my i7's back up tomorrow, and my 3rd by Wednesday!! Just bought a Megahalems for each one of them to replace my loops. I'm going to simplify for a bit.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 30, 2009)

im a hardliner: main rig: 97-99%, second rig:100% all other:90%

fuck the speed,give me the damn points!



Paulieg said:


> Looks like I may have 2 of my i7's back up tomorrow, and my 3rd by Wednesday!! Just bought a Megahalems for each one of them to replace my loops. I'm going to simplify for a bit.



nooo! dont use AIR stay WATER!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Looks like I may have 2 of my i7's back up tomorrow, and my 3rd by Wednesday!! Just bought a Megahalems for each one of them to replace my loops. I'm going to simplify for a bit.


I will be doing the same to my i7.  I will be building a AMD Quad powered rig, the i7 will do nothing but crunch.  I will be looking for a cooler to have the i7 back on air.  The existing water cooling components will be used on the upcoming rig.



Velvet Wafer said:


> im a hardliner: main rig: 97-99%, second rig:100% all other:90%
> 
> fuck the speed,give me the damn points!
> 
> ...




you and your points


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

I just added another X2 lastnight http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=683235
I will be overclocking it when i get the heatsink from chicken patty 
My score is starting to show it slightly today... Also can i get a link back to the post that had a modded file so it will send them in as it completes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just added another X2 lastnight http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=683235
> I will be overclocking it when i get the heatsink from chicken patty
> My score is starting to show it slightly today... Also can i get a link back to the post that had a modded file so it will send them in as it completes



Here it is, download the attachment.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here it is, download the attachment.



where is the file saved at?i can't seem to find it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> where is the file saved at?i can't seem to find it



what windows you using?


should be in application data>BOINC

make sure you can view your hidden folders.


let me know what windows you using first.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

nevermind i found it.Thanks CP


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2009)

So how many rigs do you have running pos?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

hat said:


> So how many rigs do you have running pos?



6 i think..I plan to have atleast 1 more. if i get the funds 2more 
3 X2s 
1 P4HT
1P4
1 AXP


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 31, 2009)

damn, my x2 is down... i dont know if the slightly degraded psu is the issue...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

new crunching clocks till i get the heatsink from chicken patty.best i can do right now on stock cooler and stock volts.But i already know that 3ghz 24/7 will be no problem at under 1.4v (all my other X2s can do it on 1.32v) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684709


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> new crunching clocks till i get the heatsink from chicken patty.best i can do right now on stock cooler and stock volts.But i already know that 3ghz 24/7 will be no problem at under 1.4v (all my other X2s can do it on 1.32v) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684709



hey man, I got out of a work a few minutes late, we had our servers down all morning so I was backed up.  If everything goes as planned, i'll get it out tomorrow.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey man, I got out of a work a few minutes late, we had our servers down all morning so I was backed up.  If everything goes as planned, i'll get it out tomorrow.



I understand thats no problem at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I understand thats no problem at all



thanks dude.  fucking USPS is right by my job, but I don't know if they just close early or what, but after 5:30pm, they're done.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 1, 2009)

would you consider this safe for a 65nm x2 4200+ for 24/7(atleast till i get the other cooler)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would you consider this safe for a 65nm x2 4200+ for 24/7(atleast till i get the other cooler)



seems borderline to me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 1, 2009)

nah that should be safe... as long as you dont reach 60 degrees...


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would you consider this safe for a 65nm x2 4200+ for 24/7(atleast till i get the other cooler)



POS,

I have the same procy crunching at 100% with stock cooler. Temps range at 49-51 degree C.
What I did was disabling cool and quiet and disabling CPU fan control in the Bios. Another thing I did ...actually I got my bro to do it...blow a can of compressed air over the cooler to clean out the dust. Man, it made the temps go down by upto 2degree C.

I am planning to put a Zalman CNPS 9700 on this baby.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2009)

I joined WCG about 8 hours ago and I'm stoked to be apart of the team!  I built a computer out of spare parts dedicate to crunching and I will have a 2nd rig by next week.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 1, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> POS,
> 
> I have the same procy crunching at 100% with stock cooler. Temps range at 49-51 degree C.
> What I did was disabling cool and quiet and disabling CPU fan control in the Bios. Another thing I did ...actually I got my bro to do it...blow a can of compressed air over the cooler to clean out the dust. Man, it made the temps go down by upto 2degree C.
> ...



I know its not dust because this is the first time i have used this heatsink all fan speed control is disabled i am also using MX-2 TIM


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 1, 2009)

aahhh, MetalRacer you'll pass me in the next few days!.... hehehe Good Job!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 1, 2009)

Guys/Gals of the TPU WCG Team- you're brethrens next door (F@H) need your help. If you have some spare hardware that is just laying around or currently not being used, lend them those wasted power and fold for TPU. We currently have a challenge from another great forum (Hardware Canucks) and they could really use all the help they can get. PM myself, El Fiendo, or Buck Nasty if you have any questions

Here is the link to the thread:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102897


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

regarding gpus, anyone noticed, boinc suddenly uses cuda gpu for crunching too? anyone have info on that? should be the newest update....

EDIT: nah fuck, only for seti and gpugrid.... but it tries to fetch work... we will get our cuda support in WCG,i hope


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> regarding gpus, anyone noticed, boinc suddenly uses cuda gpu for crunching too? anyone have info on that? should be the newest update....
> 
> EDIT: nah fuck, only for seti and gpugrid.... but it tries to fetch work... we will get our cuda support in WCG,i hope



Yeah I saw that too but like you found out it is only for those two projects. If it were able to do the other WUs it would be tempting to let one of my GPUs crunch for a little instead of fold...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

POS, your Heatsink is out man


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 3, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am currently back to crunching again! But idk how long I will be able to 
before I get yelled at again...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I am currently back to crunching again! But idk how long I will be able to
> before I get yelled at again...



risking your parents yelling at you and grounding you, in order to crunch.  You got balls kid


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> risking your parents yelling at you and grounding you, in order to crunch.  You got balls kid



Yes sir. Risking my balls for the sake of human kind


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

after 47 posts today, i'm outta this one.  HOw the hell do I post so much 

Anyhow, in case you guys notice my #'s a little low everyday, it's because I am stability testing over night. I'm trying to pinpoint my random reboots at anything over 4-4.1 Ghz.  I mean shit, lets say its not stable, but it would at least boot up.  I ran wprime @ 4.5 Ghz without a hiccup, and now 4ghz won't even boot.  Either something is going, or i'm doing something wrong that I was not doing wrong before.   Gnight ladies.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Yes sir. Risking my balls for the sake of human kind



you've made the right decision


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 3, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Yeah I saw that too but like you found out it is only for those two projects. If it were able to do the other WUs it would be tempting to let one of my GPUs crunch for a little instead of fold...



You cant mean that Dub!!!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 3, 2009)

Well one of my quads just bit the dust,mobo i think,so my #'s will be low for a few days.
That's what i get for runnin a 140 watt cpu on a 10 watt board


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Well one of my quads just bit the dust,mobo i think,so my #'s will be low for a few days.
> That's what i get for runnin a 140 watt cpu on a 10 watt board



your biostar blew. how nice  im careful to mine to not let happen the same

@CP
you know that sounds like an overheating issue?^^
do you have another psu? slowly i get to the point,where i just can say:
If the Heatkiller dont brings you improvements,and all volts are sufficient,
your board has some knack,or your proc is a monday model.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your biostar blew. how nice  im careful to mine to not let happen the same



Sorry my specs were a tad outdated but fixed now.Actually it was my 9850 that was in an Asrock A780LM (cheapo of cheapest) board.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 3, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Sorry my specs were a tad outdated but fixed now.Actually it was my 9850 that was in an Asrock A780LM (cheapo of cheapest) board.



okay, if it even was THAT cheap


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> okay, if it even was THAT cheap



$54.99, cheapest one i could findIt did make it 3 weeks though.
I did just order another bio-star board for it though(140watt) so should have it back up by early next week


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2009)

remember cooling the mosfets. they get dead hot on me, and are probably one of the things responsible for crashes after a long time crunching


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 4, 2009)

OK guys. I need someone to convince me that it's ok to leave my 3 crunchers going while I'm camping for the next 3 days. I hate the idea of keeping them running when no one will be here to check on them while we are gone, but I just got them back up...I'd hate to shut them down for days again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys. I need someone to convince me that it's ok to leave my 3 crunchers going while I'm camping for the next 3 days. I hate the idea of keeping them running when no one will be here to check on them while we are gone, but I just got them back up...I'd hate to shut them down for days again.



Paul, what can go wrong bro?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Paul, what can go wrong bro?



I don't know. Guess I just get a bit paranoid...like one of my i7's would spontaneously burst into flames.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2009)

there is a shutdown feature in the bios, for the worst case, you know?^^
anyways,let em run! if a rig crashes, then theres something wrong, and should be looked at either


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

good point!

No shutting down the rig Paul :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2009)

never shut down an i7. that equals 2 from my quads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> never shut down an i7. that equals 2 from my quads



the puppies will suffer!  I learned my lesson!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2009)

listen to this man! he tells the truth!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> listen to this man! he tells the truth!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 4, 2009)

You guys are killing me here...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You guys are killing me here...



if you don't believe me about the puppies, ask mindweaver, he knows.  The suffered immensely when my rig was down, they have however recuperated and are very grateful of my crunching.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 4, 2009)

don't shut it down. I leave all my rigs going. If your worried about it set them all back to stock settings for the 3days. You will have lower #'s BUT its better then none. I run mine all the time even if i'm not here or not. When i was out of town i left them going (was gone for 4 days)


BTW my #s are going to be lower because i had my 2 of my X2s down today for cleaning and overclocking/stress testing. I try to have cool running and stable overclocked rigs. When i wasn't working on one of them i was running OCCT linpack on it. And then when i was done ran it again for atleast an hour.They all pass without a problem.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2009)

nah,CP! look at you outputs today! im only 600 points away from you, and my x2 is badly managed,due to it being at a friends house atm


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 4, 2009)

OK,OK...that's what I needed. The rigs will stay on.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK,OK...that's what I needed. The rigs will stay on.



that what i wanted to hear. crunching enthusiasm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nah,CP! look at you outputs today! im only 600 points away from you, and my x2 is badly managed,due to it being at a friends house atm



my i7 is not crunching 24/7, remember that 



Paulieg said:


> OK,OK...that's what I needed. The rigs will stay on.


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Velvet Wafer said:


> that what i wanted to hear. crunching enthusiasm


same here, good decision Paul


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes CP is correct! Everytime someone turns off an i7 a puppy dies....


----------



## Duxx (Sep 4, 2009)

Shit... i killed a puppy   I'll be back online tomorrow!  Waiting for home depot to restock their hole saws


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

I posted this over on the F@H side... So, I'm posting it over here too in hopes someone has used this ram or know of better ram that is cheaper... I'm broke.. lol 

I've been battling RAM (2x2048MB XMS2-8500) issues with my Q9550 rig that also powers my GTX285... I ran Memtest, and received 17 errors... So, I've taken out those two sticks, and put the 2x1024 XMS2 in, and have been folding, and crunching strong with out BSOD...  To cooler days!
I'm thinking about buying this set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146789
If anyone can think of a better set please share.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I posted this over on the F@H side... So, I'm posting it over here too in hopes someone has used this ram or know of better ram that is cheaper... I'm broke.. lol
> 
> I've been battling RAM (2x2048MB XMS2-8500) issues with my Q9550 rig that also powers my GTX285... I ran Memtest, and received 17 errors... So, I've taken out those two sticks, and put the 2x1024 XMS2 in, and have been folding, and crunching strong with out BSOD...  To cooler days!
> I'm thinking about buying this set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146789
> ...



I got you covered. Send me a PM. 

Edit: woops, you need a 4GB set. I've only got a 2x1GB set. As far as the ram goes, it really doesn't matter. All of the truly great DDR2 is gone. Anything that is 8500+ is at least going to be high binned Elpida IC's which will get the job done. So, honestly go for the cheapest set of well rated 8500's.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I got you covered. Send me a PM.
> 
> Edit: woops, you need a 4GB set. I've only got a 2x1GB set. As far as the ram goes, it really doesn't matter. All of the truly great DDR2 is gone. Anything that is 8500+ is at least going to be high binned Elpida IC's which will get the job done. So, honestly go for the cheapest set of well rated 8500's.



Thanks! I was in the process of pm'n you..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Shit... i killed a puppy   I'll be back online tomorrow!  Waiting for home depot to restock their hole saws



you shall, he is still in time to recover


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

@Duxx don't be to hard on yourself.. Just hurry!.. hehehe The puppies will thank you! Oh and one of them sends you Godspeed! 

@CP lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

guys, I need your help, this instability b/s has cost me lots of down time and hurt puppies 

Any advise is greatly appreciated.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1539343&postcount=290


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2009)

Puppies ~ reminds me of this last January:::











Little shit learned to crawl into my chair :shadedshu


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I posted this over on the F@H side... So, I'm posting it over here too in hopes someone has used this ram or know of better ram that is cheaper... I'm broke.. lol
> 
> I've been battling RAM (2x2048MB XMS2-8500) issues with my Q9550 rig that also powers my GTX285... I ran Memtest, and received 17 errors... So, I've taken out those two sticks, and put the 2x1024 XMS2 in, and have been folding, and crunching strong with out BSOD...  To cooler days!
> I'm thinking about buying this set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146789
> ...



I'm running 2x2048GB XMS2-8500 on my Q9550 with a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P OC'd to 4GHz with no problems. I'm running them at 475MHz 5-5-5-15 at 2.1v.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Puppies ~ reminds me of this last January:::
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090904/AKI 12-27-08 6.jpg
> 
> ...



Hammeron,

Whats dis guy's name?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Puppies ~ reminds me of this last January:::
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090904/AKI 12-27-08 6.jpg
> 
> ...



awwww cute


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Hammeron,
> 
> Whats dis guy's name?



His name is Aki.
He is now 10 months old and a great dog~


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2009)

Heh... I just had a dream that somebody gave me an E8400 and some proprietary motherboard for nothin.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 4, 2009)

that would be better than your actual set


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

that's a cute puppy hammer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

guys puppies are going to suffer.  I7 rig is down.  Putting new vid card in, but having some issues.  I'll revert back shortly.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 5, 2009)

can you specify the issue?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can you specify the issue?



If I will, you guys will laugh.

So answer to your question, no!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

back to crunching at full force guys


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 6, 2009)

All of my rigs are crunching while I'm camping, though they are running at stock. I still think my points are kinda low for 3 i7's. Maybe one of the stopped running BOINC. I just won't know until I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> All of my rigs are crunching while I'm camping, though they are running at stock. I still think my points are kinda low for 3 i7's. Maybe one of the stopped running BOINC. I just won't know until I get home tomorrow.



How many points are you getting?  On the road now so I can't check.

Oh, The stability issues are fixed man, flashing to the latest BIOS did the trick. CPU is kicking ass man!


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear. So, is it true that the computer develops a telepathic link with the user when an i7 is running at 4GHz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

hat said:


> Good to hear. So, is it true that the computer develops a telepathic link with the user when an i7 is running at 4GHz?



YES!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> YES!



My numbers look low for yesterday (a little over 2,000) and seem to be low this morning. I am hoping that my i7 rig didn't fail
Two days ago I had over 4,000 Bionic points~
I guess I will find out when I get home this evening as I do not have a telepathic link with my i7 at 4.0GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> My numbers look low for yesterday (a little over 2,000) and seem to be low this morning. I am hoping that my i7 rig didn't fail
> Two days ago I had over 4,000 Bionic points~
> I guess I will find out when I get home this evening as I do not have a telepathic link with my i7 at 4.0GHz



#'s were fucked all last night, this mornings update I believe came in late also.  Numbers should be normalized by tonight or tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2009)

It was brought to my attention that Loonym, an XS member that help us get our team rolling, has fallen ill once again. 



loonym said:


> It's been awhile since i gave any sort of update here so here is the latest on my situation. I've had a couple unfortunate setbacks. This most recent round of chemo did nothing except make me miserable, the mass in my bladder has continued to grow as well as the growth in the surrounding lymph nodes. My oncologists don't feel that there is any more to be done at this stage. Also, my pain has been getting substantially worse and there have been several  severe pain episodes in recent weeks which they say are related to the tumor growth. We've decided to discontinue any further treatments because of these developments. They feel that it will be better if they simply focus on pain management and quality of life (translation: keys to the script pad and pharmacy) since treatments have been unsuccessful. The local hospice agency I applied to for help has turned me down since I currently do not meet all their criteria for acceptance so I'll remain on my own for now. I haven't been around much and maintenance of the crunchers has suffered greatly because of recent difficulties but I will continue to do what I can.
> My best to all, Jon



I let him know that we are thinking of him and thanked him once again for the helping hand he lent us.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4000037&postcount=77

if anyone lives close by him perhaps we could take him a get well soon gift out of our respect.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> #'s were fucked all last night, this mornings update I believe came in late also.  Numbers should be normalized by tonight or tomorrow, hopefully.



Yep i7 rig was froze when I got home. It was running but windows 7 was "stuck". Couldn't even ctrl+alt+del ~ nothing. So I re-booted and everything seems fine. It had been crunching for at least 8 days.......
All those poor puppies


----------



## Duxx (Sep 7, 2009)

What ever happened to mmaakk?  Haven't seen him around for awhile.  Summer heat get to him?!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> It was brought to my attention that Loonym, an XS member that help us get our team rolling, has fallen ill once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit, this is terrible news.  I really hope the best for him from the bottom of my heart!  I'll stop by over at XS as well.  Thanks for posting this FIT.



HammerON said:


> Yep i7 rig was froze when I got home. It was running but windows 7 was "stuck". Couldn't even ctrl+alt+del ~ nothing. So I re-booted and everything seems fine. It had been crunching for at least 8 days.......
> All those poor puppies




hmmm, probably needs a slight bump in vcore.  BTW, my i7 rig is down for the count, another board that a power surge takes from me, I just don't learn, I need a damn battery back up bad!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 7, 2009)

in germany, you see a power surge maybe 2-3 times a year. maximum

so im out of danger^^, and im happy to be not the only one who has a rig that needs more hits with a stick,than vcore


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> It was brought to my attention that Loonym, an XS member that help us get our team rolling, has fallen ill once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its very sad to hear about Loonym's illness. Now that he is not responding to chemo, its our well wishes and prayers that could make him feel better and help him. We have to acknowledge the fact that eventhough he has fallen ill and could give this as an excuse to stop crunching, he DIDNT. We have to remember the values that he is doing this for...though not for himself. The fact that he dropped by to help our team grow is a great thing in itself and we should consider ourselves to be lucky.

Team,

One of our own is battling against this dreaded cancer. Its time to wipe it out from the face of the earth. We have the technology and hardware to do it. LETS STEP UP A NOTCH. BE IT CRUNCHING, BE IT FOLDING.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2009)

i added a Phenom 9500 X4 to the mix now. it is poorly managed but it does run almost 24/7 so it should help out alittle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Its very sad to hear about Loonym's illness. Now that he is not responding to chemo, its our well wishes and prayers that could make him feel better and help him. We have to acknowledge the fact that eventhough he has fallen ill and could give this as an excuse to stop crunching, he DIDNT. We have to remember the values that he is doing this for...though not for himself. The fact that he dropped by to help our team grow is a great thing in itself and we should consider ourselves to be lucky.
> 
> Team,
> 
> One of our own is battling against this dreaded cancer. Its time to wipe it out from the face of the earth. We have the technology and hardware to do it. LETS STEP UP A NOTCH. BE IT CRUNCHING, BE IT FOLDING.



very kind words bro 


Im crunching on a damn board i'm going to RMA coming this week!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> It was brought to my attention that Loonym, an XS member that help us get our team rolling, has fallen ill once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was out of town, so I just saw this.  Loonym, please let us know if there is anything we can do. We are with you in sprit, truly. 



Chicken Patty said:


> How many points are you getting?  On the road now so I can't check.
> 
> Oh, The stability issues are fixed man, flashing to the latest BIOS did the trick. CPU is kicking ass man!



Well, I just got home and found that one of my i7's was not crunching for a couple of days that I was gone. Damn! So, my stats are not representing what this i7 mini farm can really do. It's good to hear you've solved your instability issues. I figured it was something other than the chip. That chip was just pure gold, and never saw out of spec vcore.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2009)

Loonym i wish you the best

btw i added another rig. This one is a Celeron D 3.3ghz

EDIT added pic of the names of rigs for proof that i have alot crunching... I did edit the names so identity wont be shown


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I was out of town, so I just saw this.  Loonym, please let us know if there is anything we can do. We are with you in sprit, truly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just got home and found that one of my i7's was not crunching for a couple of days that I was gone. Damn! So, my stats are not representing what this i7 mini farm can really do. It's good to hear you've solved your instability issues. I figured it was something other than the chip. That chip was just pure gold, and never saw out of spec vcore.



i'm still going to be bringing the rig down, RMA'ing the Board and CPU when I get paid.  I have a few things to do and I just rather wait till next Monday to send the stuff out for RMA.  THe rig is running, but I don't want to risk it.  24pin both on board/psu look slightly burnt/brownish.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm still going to be bringing the rig down, RMA'ing the Board and CPU when I get paid.  I have a few things to do and I just rather wait till next Monday to send the stuff out for RMA.  THe rig is running, but I don't want to risk it.  24pin both on board/psu look slightly burnt/brownish.



You're going to RMA that beautiful chip?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm still going to be bringing the rig down, RMA'ing the Board and CPU when I get paid.  I have a few things to do and I just rather wait till next Monday to send the stuff out for RMA.  THe rig is running, but I don't want to risk it.  24pin both on board/psu look slightly burnt/brownish.



how does it smell? that says everything... hot or burned?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You're going to RMA that beautiful chip?


messed up, Board and PSU.  I'm still debating, it could have just been a surge, but it works fine, its crunching at 85& non stop.  I just don't like what I saw, however doesn't mean there is anything wrong.  I don't wanna be down a few weeks especially when the rig is running perfect.



Velvet Wafer said:


> how does it smell? that says everything... hot or burned?



doesn't smell, just looks slight burned, but I don't even know if it was like that before


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

i would say, exchange psu, clean the board, and only rma it, if it starts to give real issues... if your board is already damaged, it wont get killed more by a new psu,than it already is

the puppies, CP... you remember? they will haunt you in you darkest dreams


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would say, exchange psu, clean the board, and only rma it, if it starts to give real issues... if your board is already damaged, it wont get killed more by a new psu,than it already is
> 
> the puppies, CP... you remember? they will haunt you in you darkest dreams



yeah the board has like 3 years I think and the PSU has to be fine, if not it would show some signs already.  I think I might just keep it unless if gives any real troubles.  I don't wanna have nightmares about the puppies in agony


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah the board has like 3 years I think and the PSU has to be fine, if not it would show some signs already.  I think I might just keep it unless if gives any real troubles.  I don't wanna have nightmares about the puppies in agony





i would look after the next good lga1366 board,if i were you,tho for the case that really something bad happens....

EDIT: now look, ive got 667mhz posts^^ congratz cp, youre on divider 5!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would look after the next good lga1366 board,if i were you,tho for the case that really something bad happens....
> 
> EDIT: now look, ive got 667mhz posts^^ congratz cp, youre on divider 5!



I can just RMA my board, honestly I wouldn't trade my board for any other, seems that this board has been able to clock as good as others to a certain extent.  The more BIOS updates they do for the board, the better it gets .


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can just RMA my board, honestly I wouldn't trade my board for any other, seems that this board has been able to clock as good as others to a certain extent.  The more BIOS updates they do for the board, the better it gets .



then get a second. if your actual board wont die, you have the best excuse to buy another i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> then get a second. if your actual board wont die, you have the best excuse to buy another i7



I will, just need some time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

i believe somewhere around christmas, i have the possibility to get hands at 4 e5200 in oem boards with oem kingston ram.my mums office gets restocked with ne rigs. maybe this can equal to one i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe somewhere around christmas, i have the possibility to get hands at 4 e5200 in oem boards with oem kingston ram.my mums office gets restocked with ne rigs. maybe this can equal to one i7



yes, it should as its 8 threads.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes, it should as its 8 threads.



8threads with weaker clocks  but lets see what i can do, i dont know if these oems are overclockable at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 8threads with weaker clocks  but lets see what i can do, i dont know if these oems are overclockable at all



should still be good for another 2k points a day at least


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

thats maybe a little pessimistic, at least i hope to get 2,5k/d from them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats maybe a little pessimistic, at least i hope to get 2,5k/d from them



I said at least, I just threw a number out there.  The more the better.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I said at least, I just threw a number out there.  The more the better.



CP! What's up bro! You seen the new i5's on newegg!.. hehehehe the cheap 750 for $209 has hit 4.2GHz on air!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2009)

due to weather there was power outages here today so my numbers are down


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 9, 2009)

My damn power went out about 9:30AM so three i7 rigs were down all day.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2009)

do you think for my bday a nice gift to me from me would be a i7 rig? if i can pull it off i am strongly considering it. If i can't get the money for that then a PII X4 could also be nice

BTW it seems that power outages hit alot of people today... Poor puppies


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you think for my bday a nice gift to me from me would be a i7 rig? if i can pull it off i am strongly considering it. If i can't get the money for that then a PII X4 could also be nice
> 
> BTW it seems that power outages hit alot of people today... Poor puppies



Bro ask for an i5.  and if you want to upgrade they are making 1156 i7!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Bro ask for an i5.  and if you want to upgrade they are making 1156 i7!



So i am going to ask myself for a i5 or PII x4 and new board...If i go PII i will also pickup a cheap PSU to keep my current rig crunching if i go i5 i don't think i will have the funds.  I still have about a month to see what i can come up with and to see if anything happens to the prices


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> So i am going to ask myself for a i5 or PII x4 and new board...If i go PII i will also pickup a cheap PSU to keep my current rig crunching if i go i5 i don't think i will have the funds.  I still have about a month to see what i can come up with and to see if anything happens to the prices



Well currently the cheapest i5 is going for 209 @ Newegg and it can overclock to 4.2 on air!..hehehe but no ht... but you go up to the next level of 1156 socket and it's 860 for $299 with ht. If you go with PII i would hold out for the price drop.. they are saying the 965 will drop to 199 or below by the end of the month. I like either.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

im at stock cooling, 3.6 GHz and crunching at 50%.  My numbers will suck for a week or two.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im at stock cooling, 3.6 GHz and crunching at 50%.  My numbers will suck for a week or two.



The puppies say 50% is better than 0%!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> The puppies say 50% is better than 0%!



I know, thats why I'm doing it because if not I would have just shut it off and start to put it back in the case and start buying my stuff, but imma hold off till I get everything so there is as minimal downtime as possible.  Darn puppies!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Well currently the cheapest i5 is going for 209 @ Newegg and it can overclock to 4.2 on air!..hehehe but no ht... but you go up to the next level of 1156 socket and it's 860 for $299 with ht. If you go with PII i would hold out for the price drop.. they are saying the 965 will drop to 199 or below by the end of the month. I like either.. hehehe


i got till November yet so i will see what prices are like then

EDIT:





Chicken Patty said:


> I know, thats why I'm doing it because if not I would have just shut it off and start to put it back in the case and start buying my stuff, but imma hold off till I get everything so there is as minimal downtime as possible.  Darn puppies!



The puppies are grateful yet hate you because now they don't die they only become deformed


if anyone finds that offensive tell me and i will remove it


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Well currently the cheapest i5 is going for 209 @ Newegg and it can overclock to 4.2 on air!..hehehe but no ht... but you go up to the next level of 1156 socket and it's 860 for $299 with ht. If you go with PII i would hold out for the price drop.. they are saying the 965 will drop to 199 or below by the end of the month. I like either.. hehehe



But 4.2 on air with HT is nice, plus Microcenter is still selling the i7 920 for $199.99.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> But 4.2 on air with HT is nice, plus Microcenter is still selling the i7 920 for $199.99.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/4200MHz on Air.jpg



very nice, that's with the TRUE?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 9, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> But 4.2 on air with HT is nice, plus Microcenter is still selling the i7 920 for $199.99.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090909/4200MHz on Air.jpg



The 860 i7 1156 socket has ht and will do 4.2GHz... The MB's are cheaper priced too. But your right if you can get a 920 for $199.99 that's the way to go! Very nice overclock bro! I wonder if they are all D0 chips? Did you buy yours from there at that price?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> The 860 i7 1156 socket has ht and will do 4.2GHz... The MB's are cheaper priced too. But your right if you can get a 920 for $199.99 that's the way to go! Very nice overclock bro! I wonder if they are all D0 chips? Did you buy yours from there at that price?



A lot of people get their D0's from Microcenter that I know off.  I think they have mostly D0's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2009)

is a C2D faster then a X2 at crunching or does the intel vs AMD thing not really matter?

or a better question Core i5 vs PII if both have similar clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is a C2D faster then a X2 at crunching or does the intel vs AMD thing not really matter?
> 
> or a better question Core i5 vs PII if both have similar clocks



thing with C2D's is the capability to overclock.  My Socket 939 x2 did about 500 PPD at 2.3 Ghz, my E7200 does about 800-900 PPD at 2.5 GHz.  Not a completely fair comparison, but Just so you have an idea.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2009)

If you do some simple math(that makes since to me but i'm out)(ppd/ghz=pts.per ghz)  
AMD
500/2.3=217.4 
Intel 
800/2.5=320
900/2.5=360
average=340

does that make since to anyone else? Intel is faster then AMD by a fair amount but not really fair because the 939 in slower then the new AM2/AM2+ and AM3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If you do some simple math(that makes since to me but i'm out)(ppd/ghz=pts.per ghz)
> AMD
> 500/2.3=217.4
> Intel
> ...



your math seems ok, but like I said not exactly fair, that's just all I had to compare 

This should do it for you 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1381270


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nice, that's with the TRUE?



Thats with a Scythe Mugen 2 using a push pull fan setup on a tech station.



Mindweaver said:


> The 860 i7 1156 socket has ht and will do 4.2GHz... The MB's are cheaper priced too. But your right if you can get a 920 for $199.99 that's the way to go! Very nice overclock bro! I wonder if they are all D0 chips? Did you buy yours from there at that price?



I have bought five at that price from there in the past four months, one CO and four DO.
The first one I got was the CO because thats all they had, but since then I just ask for a SLBEJ and its no problem getting a DO.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Thats with a Scythe Mugen 2 using a push pull fan setup on a tech station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice.  Glad you achieved this clock on air bro.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Thats with a Scythe Mugen 2 using a push pull fan setup on a tech station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice thanks for the info!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> A lot of people get their D0's from Microcenter that I know off.  I think they have mostly D0's



I might be seeing an i7 in my future.. hehehe


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I might be seeing an i7 in my future.. hehehe



I may be seeing a Magny-Cours in my future 
One can hope right? 

But congrats on the possibility of acquiring an i7 and having it join our squad!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I may be seeing a Magny-Cours in my future
> One can hope right?
> 
> But congrats on the possibility of acquiring an i7 and having it join our squad!



I want a Magny-Cours! hehehe I hope AMD has a winner there! You know AMD maybe on there way to a big come back... with intel and there crap load of new sockets coming out.. I here they are working on 1155 socket... So, we'll have 1366, 1156, and 1155... I also, heard something about a 1156b and 1156c, but I'm think'n that was a joke..


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I here they are working on 1155 socket... So, we'll have 1366, 1156, and 1155... I also, heard something about a 1156b and 1156c, but I'm think'n that was a joke..



I don't know about the b or c variations of that socket, but I think i recall an 1155 socket.
I'm really hoping the Magny-Cours will be everything it is supposed to be. And even more! 
Since it is bringing a new layout and supposedly quad-channel ddr3


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I don't know about the b or c variations of that socket, but I think i recall an 1155 socket.
> I'm really hoping the Magny-Cours will be everything it is supposed to be. And even more!
> Since it is bringing a new layout and supposedly quad-channel ddr3



Yea good stuff!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I might be seeing an i7 in my future.. hehehe



thats greats, would love to see your #'s then 



Mindweaver said:


> I want a Magny-Cours! hehehe I hope AMD has a winner there! You know AMD maybe on there way to a big come back... with intel and there crap load of new sockets coming out.. I here they are working on 1155 socket... So, we'll have 1366, 1156, and 1155... I also, heard something about a 1156b and 1156c, but I'm think'n that was a joke..



Oh lord, I got dizzy reading all that


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh lord, I got dizzy reading all that



lol you and me both.. lol I got dizzy writing it..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> lol you and me both.. lol I got dizzy writing it..lol



  yeah man, gotta love AMD for their compatibility bro, I wanna build a AMD rig so bad, one of my upcoming builds might be AMD, but I'm still debating.  As you'll might know, i'm getting some stuff out the way first, so I have some time to think about it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 10, 2009)

AMD are great. i can drop 3 generations of processors in the same board. show me an intel equivalent that does more than 2


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm having some issues here. I've got 3 i7's all running at 70%, and I'm not even in top 10 this morning!!! WTF??


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm having some issues here. I've got 3 i7's all running at 70%, and I'm not even in top 10 this morning!!! WTF??



I don't think those are legit issues, you just need one more Do I see an 1156 in your future?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I don't think those are legit issues, you just need one more Do I see an 1156 in your future?



LOL. Seriously though, I should be putting out about double the points than I am right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> AMD are great. i can drop 3 generations of processors in the same board. show me an intel equivalent that does more than 2



yeah you are right, that's what I love about AMD bro 



Paulieg said:


> I'm having some issues here. I've got 3 i7's all running at 70%, and I'm not even in top 10 this morning!!! WTF??



Paul, do you have the edited CC file from dusty to have BOINC update after every WU is done?


----------



## RAMMIE (Sep 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm having some issues here. I've got 3 i7's all running at 70%, and I'm not even in top 10 this morning!!! WTF??



That throttling kills ya.Run 100% even if you have to lower clocks.You'll win in the long run.
Using the BOINC throttle is the worst thing you can do to a CPU!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah you are right, that's what I love about AMD bro
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, do you have the edited CC file from dusty to have BOINC update after every WU is done?



Nope. Where can I get it?



RAMMIE said:


> That throttling kills ya.Run 100% even if you have to lower clocks.You'll win in the long run.
> Using the BOINC throttle is the worst thing you can do to a CPU!



I know you're right. However, I was running just 2 i7 rigs before at 70% each, and I was averaging over 6000 PPD. Somethings a bit crazy...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 11, 2009)

here you go ;-)


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> here you go ;-)



Where do I put it?


----------



## RAMMIE (Sep 11, 2009)

That file ain't gonna make your points go up.Your rigs aren't running efficiently.

Put at 100%
Drop CPU 200Mhz
Put Ram to stock timings and latencies.
Watch points go up.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Where do I put it?



should be:
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> should be:
> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC



Hey Velvet do you know if the 6, 8, 12 core AMD's will run on the am3 socket or will there be a variation?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> should be:
> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC



I'm on Windows 7. I'll have to go searching.

Where the F is appdata in Windows 7? I can't find it!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey Velvet do you know if the 6, 8, 12 core AMD's will run on the am3 socket or will there be a variation?



the first 6-12 core procs will definetly be opterons,and therefore have their own socket.when they finally release them in desktop variant, if i know AMD right, they will stay with the socket, until the realease of 12core+ procs. it would be kinda... asshole to do it not,you know? AMD strategy atm is to be the smart choice, and they definetly are with socket interchanging procs,when intel creates a whole new socket for each chip they make. someone has to be the bad one

@Paulieg
C:\Program Data\BOINC
there it should be ;-)


----------



## mike047 (Sep 11, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> That file ain't gonna make your points go up.Your rigs aren't running efficiently.
> 
> *Put at 100%
> Drop CPU 200Mhz
> ...



This works, trust me


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm on Windows 7. I'll have to go searching.
> 
> Where the F is appdata in Windows 7? I can't find it!!



It's in C:\ProgramData\BOINC on my Win 7 system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> That file ain't gonna make your points go up.Your rigs aren't running efficiently.
> 
> Put at 100%
> Drop CPU 200Mhz
> ...



man this file did wonders for me, it helped stabilize my output a lot.  Some days i'll do great, somedays I'll do bad.  This was the fix.  Maybe that can bef Paul's issue, I've seen him have his good days recently.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2009)

Good news guys! If everything goes right, next month I'll be able to start running my farm full force! Also, I'll be adding more or better gpu's for our folding force!  These are not the best of days, but we make due with what's given to us!  to better days!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good news guys! If everything goes right, next month I'll be able to start running my farm full force! Also, I'll be adding more or better gpu's for our folding force!  These are not the best of days, but we make due with what's given to us!  to better days!



thats awesome bro, how many rigs you got running now and how many will be running when in full force?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats awesome bro, how many rigs you got running now and how many will be running when in full force?



I'm around 22 to 24 rigs now.. I have a total of 36, but i've lost some to heat and just old parts.. at most i'm thinking 32.. I don't know if i'll be able to run all 32, due to not having bodies there to push the power button if they go off.. hehehe but at the very least i should be able to run the 22 to 24 rigs 24/7 @ 100 percent.. I'd say right now 70 percent of my farm is only running at 60 to 70 percent load... 

I'm shooting for 12k to 16k daily next month.. and around 14k folding..  not much but better than what I'm doing now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 12, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm around 22 to 24 rigs now.. I have a total of 36, but i've lost some to heat and just old parts.. at most i'm thinking 32.. I don't know if i'll be able to run all 32, due to not having bodies there to push the power button if they go off.. hehehe but at the very least i should be able to run the 22 to 24 rigs 24/7 @ 100 percent.. I'd say right now 70 percent of my farm is only running at 60 to 70 percent load...
> 
> I'm shooting for 12k to 16k daily next month.. and around 14k folding..  not much but better than what I'm doing now.



1. Where did you get those amount of rigs?

2. how much money do you pay for energy, each month?


i wish i could afford that


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1. Where did you get those amount of rigs?
> 
> 2. how much money do you pay for energy, each month?
> 
> ...



I've held many roles in Information technology the past 15 years... tech support,  Network admin, Security Admin, ERP, DBA,  IT analyst, and the past 6 of those 15 IT Manager... So, some of the pc's are at different companies I manage, and others at home. 

 I've always crunched, just under different names with different company's.. Last year was the first year I started crunching under a name I created.. Before that the company I was with crunched for overclockers.com with SETI Team... but that was the prior IT Managers name, and team I just used that.. not his name, but one the IT department came up with, and I didn't feel it was right to change it... but enough about me.. hehehe.. I know boring..lol 

Oh and now here I am crunching, and folding with you all  and I don't plan to change teams or names!  to my new home!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 12, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I've held many roles in Information technology the past 15 years... tech support,  Network admin, Security Admin, ERP, DBA,  IT analyst, and the past 6 of those 15 IT Manager... So, some of the pc's are at different companies I manage, and others at home.
> 
> I've always crunched, just under different names with different company's.. Last year was the first year I started crunching under a name I created.. Before that the company I was with crunched for overclockers.com with SETI Team... but that was the prior IT Managers name, and team I just used that.. not his name, but one the IT department came up with, and I didn't feel it was right to change it... but enough about me.. hehehe.. I know boring..lol
> 
> Oh and now here I am crunching, and folding with you all  and I don't plan to change teams or names!  to my new home!



Cheers to you bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2009)

you all wanted me to do this.....

here you can see what life your little proc will have,bog

EVIDENCE:


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 13, 2009)

Mijn bewerkerleven is kort! ...lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Mijn bewerkerleven is kort! ...lol



um... what should that mean?

youre dutch?^^ hello neighbor;-)


----------



## Duxx (Sep 14, 2009)

p_o_s is putty up some nice little numbers  Don't know what you upgraded to or added but congrats!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> p_o_s is putty up some nice little numbers  Don't know what you upgraded to or added but congrats!



Yep ~ Have to agree! Nice steady increase in daily numbers


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> p_o_s is putty up some nice little numbers  Don't know what you upgraded to or added but congrats!



he added a PH 1 a few days ago, plus he already aquired a bunch of normal crunchers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> he added a PH 1 a few days ago, plus he already aquired a bunch of normal crunchers



not just a P1 but also another X2 @3ghz and a Celeron D @3.3ghz  

an update of whats crunching 
phenom X4
3 X2s
1 AXP
1 p4
1 p4HT

I really hope to add more.This is addicting. Thanks guys for the comments


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not just a P1 but also another X2 @3ghz and a Celeron D @3.3ghz
> 
> an update of whats crunching
> phenom X4
> ...



Addicting is the perfect word to describe crunching.  Good job POS, you got a little crunching arsenal going man


----------



## Duxx (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome barbaricsoul!  

Whats under the hood? 6 i7's eh eh?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I'm back crunching, I had problems with my processor and had to RMA it. The good news is that with my new one I was able to unlock it into a quad core and I am running it at 3.54Ghz ATM, and still going higher, so I'm getting some pretty good points with it now. My main rig crunches 24/7, with the occasional downtime to test an OC, and I set up my older X2 to crunch 24/7/365 at 3Ghz, I would go higher but I have to use the stock heatsink from my 720 on it, which is a tiny piece of aluminum with a fan attached to it , so it will get too hot if I go any higher with it. 

I hope my average will be at least 2000 points a day with both rigs crunching. Well it was today and I'm pretty happy with that as my main rig was down for a little bit so my points would probably be higher if it wasn't for that!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2009)

im on my way to 3000 a day... but for this task, i will need another rig! i may take some time... but on the 31. december, i want to crunch with (possibilities) :

1x 955 @3.85 24/7 (95-100%)

1xQ6600 @3.8-4 24/7 (95-100%)

1x 255 @3.8-4 24/7 (100%)
or
1x X2 5000+ @3.4 24/7 (100%)

4xE 5200@ 3.7-4 24/7 (100%)
so far the ones that i plan to own. random-result-rigs are/will be:
1x 255 @ 3.5-3.7  8-16/7 (90%)

1x X2 4200+ @ 2.8-3.0 24/7 (90%)

1xP4 @ 2ghz 24/7 (90%,Laptop)

1xXP 2800+  @2.25 12/7 (90%)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Now that's some serious crunching power buddy.  Good luck on getting all the rigs to crunch 





Velvet Wafer said:


> im on my way to 3000 a day... but for this task, i will need another rig! i may take some time... but on the 31. december, i want to crunch with (possibilities) :
> 
> 1x 955 @3.85 24/7 (95-100%)
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Now that's some serious crunching power buddy.  Good luck on getting all the rigs to crunch



i will definetly get the e5200, my mothers bureau gets new rigs at the end of this year, so they sell the old ones for like 50euros the piece (whole OEM rig)i will try to get hands at 4 samsung screens for like 150-200 euro too, so i dont have to replug my monitor each time i want to work with another rig.

the q6600 will also be mine, when my buddy has enough money to rebuild his rig completly

only the 2 255 arent safe


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2009)

New recruit here straight from XS


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2009)

today many puppies died. 

CP,you surely must have spent a lot of time with the rigs today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> today many puppies died.
> 
> CP,you surely must have spent a lot of time with the rigs today



both rigs are crunching, but my i7 is at 45% so its crunching about half of what it used to crunch before.  Once I receive my HS from Paul, i'll crank it back up ,  its on stock cooling right now bro.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

alot of puppies are going to die. The Phenom rig isn't crunching ATM because of internet problems where it is at. but i still have the duals and P4s crunching along with the AXP. hope i can get over there sometime soon to get it fixed. But i have been sick again


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> New recruit here straight from XS  http://i32.tinypic.com/2eknns9.jpg



Welcome aboard Ion. I'm curious to see if you are interested in folding as well?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2009)

Had my first WCG/Folding affecting power outage yesterday... not amused.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> alot of puppies are going to die. The Phenom rig isn't crunching ATM because of internet problems where it is at. but i still have the duals and P4s crunching along with the AXP. hope i can get over there sometime soon to get it fixed. But i have been sick again



whats wrong with you?  Hope you get better soon 



theonedub said:


> Had my first WCG/Folding affecting power outage yesterday... not amused.



ANything die?  Hopefully not!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> alot of puppies are going to die. The Phenom rig isn't crunching ATM because of internet problems where it is at. but i still have the duals and P4s crunching along with the AXP. hope i can get over there sometime soon to get it fixed. But i have been sick again



what rigs are your own of this ?

i own only my 955 and the both x2´s (939,am2)

im sick too, suddenly,not really bad... but i can feel theres something wrong,i cough and sneeze alot,but as long as i can walk, i will goddammit crunch it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what rigs are your own of this ?
> 
> i own only my 955 and the both x2´s (939,am2)
> 
> im sick too, suddenly,not really bad... but i can feel theres something wrong,i cough and sneeze alot,but as long as i can walk, i will goddammit crunch it!



you should get checked out dude


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ANything die?  Hopefully not!



Thankfully not, I walked in saw my HTPC off and prepared for the worst.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

im only sick once in a year, for 2-3 days. as i said, im a mutant. if you believe it or not, but even if its the Swineflu, it wont harm me. managed much worser things

my rig is 2 meters away from my bed... even if my legs fail... i still can crawl to it, and lift me on my bosschair
And i will do. NO fucking Virus or Bacteria will stop me on my way!^^ (besides that that make you shit yoghurt and puke jelly)

EDIT: POINTS!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 16, 2009)

Look at the highlighted row. I can't believe that it has been running for over 26 hours and will take another 23+ to complete. I suppose the solution is to delete it but how?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Look at the highlighted row. I can't believe that it has been running for over 26 hours and will take another 23+ to complete. I suppose the solution is to delete it but how?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090915/WCG-2009-09-15-1.jpg



maybe its experimental...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> whats wrong with you?  Hope you get better soon
> 
> 
> 
> ANything die?  Hopefully not!


just went to the DR today but too messed up on the meds to remember. Thanks 

nope nothing died everything is still alive. just network problems 


Velvet Wafer said:


> what rigs are your own of this ?
> 
> i own only my 955 and the both x2´s (939,am2)
> 
> im sick too, suddenly,not really bad... but i can feel theres something wrong,i cough and sneeze alot,but as long as i can walk, i will goddammit crunch it!



all of them but the Celeron D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Look at the highlighted row. I can't believe that it has been running for over 26 hours and will take another 23+ to complete. I suppose the solution is to delete it but how?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090915/WCG-2009-09-15-1.jpg



highlight it and clock abort on the right hand side


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome aboard Ion. I'm curious to see if you are interested in folding as well?



I absolutely am, but whenever I try to fold on the onboard Geforce 9300 everything gets extremely laggy and temps go up to about 80-90C, so I'm going to hold off on folding until I pick up one of these.  What sort of PPD should it give for Folding@home?


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

Aaaaahh, just leave it. Maybe it will be worth a trillion points, who knows.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just went to the DR today but too messed up on the meds to remember. Thanks
> 
> nope nothing died everything is still alive. just network problems
> 
> ...



you just went custom title with this post! congratz!!!

i need moaaaaar rigs tho^^... i cant live with only 2 of them near me, and one 50 meters away... it must be more!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

congrats POS on your 5k post


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you just went custom title with this post! congratz!!!
> 
> i need moaaaaar rigs tho^^... i cant live with only 2 of them near me, and one 50 meters away... it must be more!!!





Chicken Patty said:


> congrats POS on your 5k post



thanks guys...
How do i get a custom title

BTW i plan to upgrade my main rig to this board and CPU and use that PSU on the board and CPU i have now for crunching


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks guys...
> How do i get a custom title
> 
> BTW i plan to upgrade my main rig to this board and CPU and use that PSU on the board and CPU i have now for crunching



ah!^^ you stole my idea! i know it!

these 255 must be really nice! i need a few of them!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks guys...
> How do i get a custom title
> 
> BTW i plan to upgrade my main rig to this board and CPU and use that PSU on the board and CPU i have now for crunching



you gotta PM Wiz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

could you also give me some advice on what to get. a Athlon II x2 240 +790GX or E6300(45nm)+P45


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you also give me some advice on what to get. a Athlon II x2 240 +790GX or E6300(45nm)+P45




just for crunching?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just for crunching?



crunching and a upgrade from my main rig (getting time to replace the 4850e) no matter what i pick i am going to get a new board. I don't feel that this biostar board can hold up to a PII overclocked and crunching 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> today many puppies died.
> 
> CP,you surely must have spent a lot of time with the rigs today



come on dude, what happened?  and i'm crunching handicapped.  Hopefully this motivates you and you put 10 more rigs to crunch


----------



## msgclb (Sep 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> maybe its experimental...


I hope not!



hat said:


> Aaaaahh, just leave it. Maybe it will be worth a trillion points, who knows.


I'll soon find out!



Chicken Patty said:


> highlight it and clock abort on the right hand side


I couldn't find how to abort but somehow it started and finally finished. It's hard for me to believe it was running 30 hours. I'm going to try to find out how many points I got.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I hope not!
> 
> 
> I'll soon find out!
> ...



abort is right there to the left, it's in the screenshot 

anyhow, that's history!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> abort is right there to the left, it's in the screenshot
> 
> anyhow, that's history!



You must be seeing thingsI'm glad it wasn't a big old snakeNext time I'll put my glasses on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> You must be seeing thingsI'm glad it wasn't a big old snakeNext time I'll put my glasses on



Please tell me you see it now, under commands.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Please tell me you see it now, under commands.





> Main Entry: abort
> Pronunciation: \ə-ˈbȯrt\
> Function: verb
> Etymology: Latin abortus, past participle of aboriri to miscarry, from ab- + oriri to rise, be born — more at orient
> ...



Yes! Item 3 would be most applicable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Yes! Item 3 would be most applicable.



, option three would be bit scary if executed in reality


----------



## solofly (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys!
I'm new as you can see... I guess I'm gonna give it a go with this crunching business and dedicate one of my rigs just for this purpose... I'll be honest, I haven't read one single post in this thread so please point me where to go so I can setup my rig and such... 

PS
Chicken Patty, sorry dude my life has been keeping me very busy lately or more so. The 2 days turned out to be a month, lol, sorry. In any case I won't be able to start until I get my APC battery replacement which will be sometimes next week, so you know...


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 16, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93395

welcome solofly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

solofly said:


> Hi Guys!
> I'm new as you can see... I guess I'm gonna give it a go with this crunching business and dedicate one of my rigs just for this purpose... I'll be honest, I haven't read one single post in this thread so please point me where to go so I can setup my rig and such...
> 
> PS
> Chicken Patty, sorry dude my life has been keeping me very busy lately or more so. The 2 days turned out to be a month, lol, sorry. In any case I won't be able to start until I get my APC battery replacement which will be sometimes next week, so you know...



Hey buddy no problem.  If you need any help with anything let us know.  We'll be more than glad to help you.


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 16, 2009)

hey chicken patty i just put my hand on a q6600 i only need a mobo and ram 

probably in 2 week i add the q6600


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> come on dude, what happened?  and i'm crunching handicapped.  Hopefully this motivates you and you put 10 more rigs to crunch
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090915/Capture003307.jpg



and today?^^ i had a weak day,you know? now im on place 16 

surely will i had more, to make sure that i dont fail


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> hey chicken patty i just put my hand on a q6600 i only need a mobo and ram
> 
> probably in 2 week i add the q6600



That's awesome bro! I might be selling the e7200 soon to replace it with a quad 



Velvet Wafer said:


> and today?^^ i had a weak day,you know? now im on place 16
> 
> surely will i had more, to make sure that i dont fail



We'll see at the end of the day


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's awesome bro! I might be selling the e7200 soon to replace it with a quad
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see at the end of the day



at the end of day you will probably win, you just need to turn it up a notch


----------



## msgclb (Sep 16, 2009)

At least I got a Valid result and 99.1 credits for my 30 hours although WCG only recognized 5.29 hours of CPU time. They should have awarded me a bonus for patience.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090915/WCG-2009-09-15-2.jpg
> 
> At least I got a Valid result and 99.1 credits for my 30 hours although WCG only recognized 5.29 hours of CPU time. They should have awarded me a bonus for patients.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090916/WCG 2009-09-16-1 HPF-Valid.jpg



lol thats strange.... at least we now now,that its better to abort such work iterations


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> at the end of day you will probably win, you just need to turn it up a notch



It's not about that at all dude.  I'm thinking bout the team


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's not about that at all dude.  I'm thinking bout the team



friendly crunching rivalry forces output increases,which is actually good in my opinion

it only can benefit our team ;-)

EDIT: youre 1 point in front of me ;-)


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you also give me some advice on what to get. a Athlon II x2 240 +790GX or E6300(45nm)+P45



I would go with the 6300. While the AII 240 is probably just as good at the same clocks, it's fun to mess around with something different.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

hat said:


> I would go with the 6300. While the AII 240 is probably just as good at the same clocks, it's fun to mess around with something different.



thats what i was thinking myself. Thanks for answering


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> friendly crunching rivalry forces output increases,which is actually good in my opinion
> 
> it only can benefit our team ;-)
> 
> EDIT: youre 1 point in front of me ;-)



i know, but i'm doing it just to raise output period


----------



## theonedub (Sep 17, 2009)

What sort of performance increase would I be looking at going from a Q9300 to a Phenom II X4 955 BE? Or would it be a better option to save the money and go i7? What is a fiar price for a 955BE anyway second hand?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2009)

theonedub said:


> What sort of performance increase would I be looking at going from a Q9300 to a Phenom II X4 955 BE? Or would it be a better option to save the money and go i7? What is a fiar price for a 955BE anyway second hand?



I would say save for i7.The difference wouldn't be that great. I would say around $150us +/-$10-$20 would be a fair price IMHO.

BTW Velvet Wafer and chicken patty i am about knocking on your door in PPD. hope it keeps up and that everything goes as planed to add to the crunching power


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 17, 2009)

Just a quick thanks to Chiken patty for all your dedication and enthusiasm  for the TPU Team.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 17, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Just a quick thanks to Chiken patty for all your dedication and enthusiasm  for the TPU Team.



Yah the dudes a crazy  hah


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> BTW Velvet Wafer and chicken patty i am about knocking on your door in PPD. hope it keeps up and that everything goes as planed to add to the crunching power



i need rrrigs!!^^ if i find some sdram, i could put an 800mhz pentium 3 to crunch
damn, i used every financial deposit this month... next month will be a fight for the am3board. this will bring me my 5000+back from my friend(to drop it in current board), and replace it with an 4200+. maybe i can add a random 255 too,if things workout well ah daaamn, i need money


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Just a quick thanks to Chiken patty for all your dedication and enthusiasm  for the TPU Team.


Thanks for the kind words man, I really appreciate the acknowlegement you guys have shown towards my efforts on helping this team grow everyday.  You guys rock 


Duxx said:


> Yah the dudes a crazy  hah


who you calling crazy, crazy!  


Velvet Wafer said:


> i need rrrigs!!^^ if i find some sdram, i could put an 800mhz pentium 3 to crunch
> damn, i used every financial deposit this month... next month will be a fight for the am3board. this will bring me my 5000+back from my friend(to drop it in current board), and replace it with an 4200+. maybe i can add a random 255 too,if things workout well ah daaamn, i need money



I'm gonna go get some tubing at home depot today, put the rig back on water.  Time to give you'll a higher goal to go after.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i need rrrigs!!^^ if i find some sdram, i could put an 800mhz pentium 3 to crunch
> damn, i used every financial deposit this month... next month will be a fight for the am3board. this will bring me my 5000+back from my friend(to drop it in current board), and replace it with an 4200+. maybe i can add a random 255 too,if things workout well ah daaamn, i need money



pay for shipping and i can set you up with some SDram 

EDIT:your not from the US so try to get something in your area it would be cheaper. If you can't find any around there the offer will still be open



Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the kind words man, I really appreciate the acknowlegement you guys have shown towards my efforts on helping this team grow everyday.  You guys rock
> 
> who you calling crazy, crazy!
> 
> ...



I think i am going to try and tweak my rigs alittle higher then. my numbers are low already today so if i take the rest of the day off it won't hurt them any worse...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> pay for shipping and i can set you up with some SDram
> 
> EDIT:your not from the US so try to get something in your area it would be cheaper. If you can't find any around there the offer will still be open
> 
> ...



thanks for the offer, pos! i will try to get some sd-ram here, because that would be too expensive,tho.
maybe i should dedicate me a US cruncher to manage the parts i cadge/buy of other US crunchers, so i have a chance to get great deals on used parts and free parts, that others count as trash... im often sad when i see a good part going without me having the chance to grab it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks for the offer, pos! i will try to get some sd-ram here, because that would be too expensive,tho.
> maybe i should dedicate me a US cruncher to manage the parts i cadge/buy of other US crunchers, so i have a chance to get great deals on used parts and free parts, that others count as trash... im often sad when i see a good part going without me having the chance to grab it



by that do you mean have someone in the US have rigs crunching for you? If so i'm sure we could work something out


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> by that do you mean have someone in the US have rigs crunching for you? If so i'm sure we could work something out



no sry, i meant that i need someone that manages shippings to germany (to my home ,and therefore collects parts i somehow buy/get for free, to bundle them in one big shipping,leasser amount of shippings,less to go wrong;-))
for example:
i made shippings with bogmali and CP, so far USPS lost, and Fedex won... the poor CP still waits for the drive, the german customs locked down.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no sry, i meant that i need someone that manages shippings to germany (to my home ,and therefore collects parts i somehow buy/get for free, to bundle them in one big shipping,leasser amount of shippings,less to go wrong;-))
> for example:
> i made shippings with bogmali and CP, so far USPS lost, and Fedex won... the poor CP still waits for the drive, the german customs locked down.



oh so like a middle man.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

exactly.you got it right


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> exactly.you got it right



sorry kinda slow today. I'm on some meds that are kicking my ass.fucked up my shoulder again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry kinda slow today. I'm on some meds that are kicking my ass.fucked up my shoulder again



something real heavy, opioid like? or just the usual acetaminophen+codein mix?
im sick from flu, but after 1 day with 38c fever nearly cured ;-)

depending your arm,do you had an accident lately?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> something real heavy, opioid like? or just the usual acetaminophen+codein mix?
> im sick from flu, but after 1 day with 38c fever nearly cured ;-)
> 
> depending your arm,do you had an accident lately?



Morphine... i had an accident a few years ago and messed up the rotator cuff and also have lose mussels that hold the joints together in that arm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no sry, i meant that i need someone that manages shippings to germany (to my home ,and therefore collects parts i somehow buy/get for free, to bundle them in one big shipping,leasser amount of shippings,less to go wrong;-))
> for example:
> i made shippings with bogmali and CP, so far USPS lost, and Fedex won... the poor CP still waits for the drive, the german customs locked down.



yeah man still nothing, ridiculous man!


BTW, got home to find both rigs off.  power outage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Morphine... i had an accident a few years ago and messed up the rotator cuff and also have lose mussels that hold the joints together in that arm.



OW, it knew it was stuff like that... luckily, i can detach the upper arm part by a cm from the rotator for example, my extremitities leave their cuffs, when under too much pressure, and simply clank back never went to hospital or even broke more than half an arm, which was completly healed after 2 weeks. years ago,when i was 14. hopefully i will never attain such a wound.
Morphine is one of the best subtances to get. you must have real bad pain. i hope it betters soon ;-)




Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man still nothing, ridiculous man!
> 
> 
> BTW, got home to find both rigs off.  power outage.




if they do, like i think they will do, it could take a few weeks... fuck them! i hate german authorities anyways

and i wondered about your low points today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> OW, it knew it was stuff like that... luckily, i can detach the upper arm part by a cm from the rotator for example, my extremitities leave their cuffs, when under too much pressure, and simply clank back never went to hospital or even broke more than half an arm, which was completly healed after 2 weeks. years ago,when i was 14. hopefully i will never attain such a wound.
> Morphine is one of the best subtances to get. you must have real bad pain. i hope it betters soon ;-)
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, got both back up when I posted it.  Sucks ass


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks its not as bad today


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, got both back up when I posted it.  Sucks ass



is your power grid so unstable? we have outages very few months... (next nuclear reactor is 200 miles away ;-), named Krümmel)

@POS
thats good to hear. pain can drive you insane if it doesnt stop


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> is your power grid so unstable? we have outages very few months... (next nuclear reactor is 200 miles away ;-), named Krümmel)
> 
> @POS
> thats good to hear. pain can drive you insane if it doesnt stop



thanks and yes it can.. 

How would a Athlon II x4 crunch


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks and yes it can..
> 
> How would a Athlon II x4 crunch



lika quad, when its a callisto


----------



## msgclb (Sep 18, 2009)

Twice now, yesterday and about a week ago, I lost power. The first time I sat in the dark for about 30 minutes before grabbing a flashlight to investigate. I was surprised when I heard my AC come on. I tried the light switch in the room where my computers are located but no lights. I checked the bathroom, bedroom and kitchen and found I had lights! The circuit breakers look ok but when I recycled them my power came back on. Yesterday recycling the circuit breaker did the trick again.

I'm thinking I've reached the power capacity for this circuit breaker. Of course it could be a faulty breaker. If I asked the apartment manager to get it checked they would probably freak out seeing all these computers.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Twice now, yesterday and about a week ago, I lost power. The first time I sat in the dark for about 30 minutes before grabbing a flashlight to investigate. I was surprised when I heard my AC come on. I tried the light switch in the room where my computers are located but no lights. I checked the bathroom, bedroom and kitchen and found I had lights! The circuit breakers look ok but when I recycled them my power came back on. Yesterday recycling the circuit breaker did the trick again.
> 
> I'm thinking I've reached the power capacity for this circuit breaker. Of course it could be a faulty breaker. If I asked the apartment manager to get it checked they would probably freak out seeing all these computers.



how much rigs draw their power from this circuit? in germany, circuit breakers start to work as soon as the line has more load than 230v/10 A. at least with common household energy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

Velvet what rigs are you running now? what are your plans for future rigs (if you have any)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

I own: 1 x 955 currently tweaking higher, i am at 3.87 1.456 atm. (24/7,100%)

          1 x 939, 3800+ @ 2.9ghz 1.44 (24/7,100%)

          i half own

          1 x 5000+ @ 3.1 ghz 1.46 (random, runs propably half of its capabilities)

i silently installed,or asked to use on(RANDOM RESULT) :
2x P4 1.3 ghz

1xAXP 2800+

all other rigs are down, or the wcg is destroyed, probably hardrive errors, thru bluescreen. i dont have time to check atm,because most of the rigs are kilometres away (2 dualcores,1 weak intel,1 A64x2)

planned are:

1xQ6600 @3.8-4 24/7 (95-100%)

1x 255 @3.8-4 24/7 (100%)
or
1x X2 5000+ @3.4 24/7 (100%)
(in exchange for an 4200+, in my buddys rig)


4xE 5200@ 3.7-4 24/7 (100%)

the q6600 and the 4 e5200 are safe, earlier or later. the 5000+ is it even more ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like your going to blow me out of the water... The only planed rig is going to be a Athlon II x4


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

the 31 December is your Deadline then. until then everything should be in its place


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the 31 December is your Deadline then. until then everything should be in its place



November is when i should be getting the quad


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

I should be adding an E4600 @ stock (Dell) soon, just have to get permission from my friend.  And it's on 24/7, apparently they don't believe in turning computers off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

ok guys, got some 1/2" tubing and clamps.  Tomorrow water loop is back on.

velvet/POS, time yo step up if you wanna hang with me. 

I'm not being cocky, but this way you guys have more motivation to step up your game   Show me what you guys are made off


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> November is when i should be getting the quad



i should get my 4 e 5200 until then too, maybe the q6600 also, but this could take until christmas, like the 255



[Ion] said:


> I should be adding an E4600 @ stock (Dell) soon, just have to get permission from my friend.  And it's on 24/7, apparently they don't believe in turning computers off


1% of mainstream users, you are apparently lucky! never tell them it could drastically shorten the life of some components. that secret i must keep too, to be not booed out by my buddys




Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys, got some 1/2" tubing and clamps.  Tomorrow water loop is back on.
> 
> velvet/POS, time yo step up if you wanna hang with me.
> 
> I'm not being cocky, but this way you guys have more motivation to step up your game   Show me what you guys are made off



lol am already at max, the only thing that holds me back, is the fact that im not made out of money,nor do i have a donkey in my yard, that shits gold nuggets, when i show him a sheet where my dc stats are printed on, and tell him "NOW,WHERE GONNA GET THAT I7,MULE?"  "IIIAHH!!",CLONC!

what do you work CP, im a lazy bastard, doing an easy job for low money. how did you affoooord???

seriously, i will never reach your i7 output in the next 2 months,i can calculate that easily


will at least need another quad, doensnt matter which kind of, it just has to do 4 iterations at once!

i will try everything, tho, thats in my might. just to keep up the good crunch!

BTW, ambient is 17 degrees celsius, max load is 38degrees ;-) nice to go! i get goosebumps every night, just to lower room temperature


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys, got some 1/2" tubing and clamps.  Tomorrow water loop is back on.
> 
> velvet/POS, time yo step up if you wanna hang with me.
> 
> I'm not being cocky, but this way you guys have more motivation to step up your game   Show me what you guys are made off



i'm already at the max i set ALL my rigs on 100% now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i should get my 4 e 5200 until then too, maybe the q6600 also, but this could take until christmas, like the 255
> 
> 
> 1% of mainstream users, you are apparently lucky! never tell them it could drastically shorten the life of some components. that secret i must keep too, to be not booed out by my buddys
> ...



I work for a steamship line, we ship containers on vessels throughout the world.  I work in the office doing customer service/data entry and all that good stuff.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I work for a steamship line, we ship containers on vessels throughout the world.  I work in the office doing customer service/data entry and all that good stuff.



ah ok, now i know i would rather die than doing your job  fuck, im too weak, cant pay my hardware


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

I found out why my numbers are down. EVERY task returned by crunching Rig 2(see sig) was a error. I must have it overclocked too high.I am going to just put everything stock and mess with it when i have free time.


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, once you find the sweet spot for your rig it usually isn't worthwhile to tweak it further to get the last drops of performance out of it. You didn't give it enough time to run stress tests anyway, you need to run that shit overnight. I don't trust WCG as a stress test personally, I use OCCT Linpack. I've never had a single WCG work unit result in an error... I've had a few F@H units bail out with EUE's on me but that was when I switched drivers from 182.50 to 190.68. I went back to 182.50 and havn't had any more EUEs


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, been out of it a few days.. came home, and found a few rigs off.. They are back on now.. Hopefully my numbers will be higher tomorrow.. Since, I've not posted in a few days I figured I would get on here, and say Hello to everybody! 

Now i'm off to bed..lol I'm tired and have a long day tomorrow. Crunch on Crunchers! 

Oh yea, and the ones i found off.. are my folders as well.. so those numbers should be up tomorrow too!


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey mindweaver, I passesd you up in F@H a few days ago...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

i7 rig is back in full force, check out the temps, over a 30ºc drop and same settings.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks good CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

it was a total of 38ºc drop same settings.  load on stock cooler was about 83ºc.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2009)

hat said:


> Hey mindweaver, I passesd you up in F@H a few days ago...



I seen that bro! Good Job! 



Chicken Patty said:


> i7 rig is back in full force, check out the temps, over a 30ºc drop and same settings.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090918/Capture008.jpg



 Very nice temps bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I seen that bro! Good Job!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice temps bro!



Thanks bro, thats at 3.6ghz @1.094v.   39 degree drop total


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, thats at 3.6ghz @1.094v.   39 degree drop total



Wow, Sweet man! I'm ready for winter..lol so i can turn on a few more..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, thats at 3.6ghz @1.094v.   39 degree drop total



Wow, that's cooler than my Q9400 is running a 2.66 ghz.  Admittedly, I am running mostly passively and at 1.2v (Zotac board doesn't allow undervolting :shadedshu), but those are still amazing temps for an OCed i7


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, chicken look up at who all thanked you for you turning your i7 back on! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, Sweet man! I'm ready for winter..lol so i can turn on a few more..lol


Imma take some pics of it when I get home.  It's not in a case .  Did you create a username called "the puppies"? 


[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's cooler than my Q9400 is running a 2.66 ghz.  Admittedly, I am running mostly passively and at 1.2v (Zotac board doesn't allow undervolting :shadedshu), but those are still amazing temps for an OCed i7



yeah temps are very good.  It's a pretty massive 120.4 from HW Labs, great dad dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Imma take some pics of it when I get home.  It's not in a case .  Did you create a username called "the puppies"?



Me noooo... hehehe that's the puppies! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Me noooo... hehehe that's the puppies! hehehe



Hahahaha hilarious.  Looks like those stinky little bastards are grateful after all


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hahahaha hilarious.  Looks like those stinky little bastards are grateful after all



lol I'm  over here...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> lol I'm  over here...lol



Hahaha, same here


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

lol the puppies made a random appearance. i LOLed


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 18, 2009)

add another rig  amd athlon 3400+ clawhammer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah I laughed for a while lol.  @stan,  goodgoing dude,  unleash the crunchers


----------



## AsRock (Sep 18, 2009)

Just join the team, 'll run it as much as we can afford.  Just thought every little bit helps .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

@ asrock,

good going dude, the puppies will be very grateful of your efforts


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> add another rig  amd athlon 3400+ clawhammer


Thanks


AsRock said:


> Just join the team, 'll run it as much as we can afford.  Just thought every little bit helps .



Glad to see the team growing like this


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ asrock,
> 
> good going dude, the puppies will be very grateful of your efforts



whats up with the points cp? i hope you will pass me today youve got water, you know?

bringt that i7 up, and kick me from my place, 4 places away from pie^^


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 18, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Just join the team, 'll run it as much as we can afford.  Just thought every little bit helps .



You'll find that crunching is easier on the utilities that folding is, for the most part. I'm cruncher 3 i7 rigs from 70-100% 24/7, and my utility bill is just $10-$15 more than it was before I started crunching. Massive power bill increases is just rumor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> whats up with the points cp? i hope you will pass me today youve got water, you know?
> 
> bringt that i7 up, and kick me from my place, 4 places away from pie^^



Remember stats take about. Day or so to level out.  Plus i7 is still running at same clock, I'm taking it easy on you for now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

i know, but i was in front on 2 updates, and never was on place 14, even temporarily.
im proud i nearly can keep up, thats enough for me, until i get hands at any amount of money . then i must get me as much hardware as i can...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know, but i was in front on 2 updates, and never was on place 14, even temporarily.
> im proud i nearly can keep up, thats enough for me, until i get hands at any amount of money . then i must get me as much hardware as i can...



 Know dude, you're doing a great job dude, keep it up!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hahahaha hilarious.  Looks like those stinky little bastards are grateful after all



I am going to sig that if i have the room 

EDIT:Siged


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 18, 2009)

Well my points are going to be way down today, I woke up to a blue screen on my main rig .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know, but i was in front on 2 updates, and never was on place 14, even temporarily.
> im proud i nearly can keep up, thats enough for me, until i get hands at any amount of money . then i must get me as much hardware as i can...



I'm falling behind again. I don't know what is happening to my PPD. I even got the Phenom working again can't wait till i can get the X4 and new board. That should get me back up there. When i get that board i am going to have to take the AXP off for a while till i can get a PSU and HDD for it. But a dual will give me more points then it ever will


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to sig that if i have the room
> 
> EDIT:Siged



that's two in your sig already


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

my i7 is starting to pump out some decent numbers, last update it did almost 1k points.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my i7 is starting to pump out some decent numbers, last update it did almost 1k points.



Excellent


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent



all I did was change the percentage of the time it crunched at full load from 45 to 80 %.  This weekend i"ll get around to clocking it back up to 4+ghz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Know dude, you're doing a great job dude, keep it up!



thanks for the compliments, i really need that atm, to not simply stand still and fall to the ground. i currently have the feeling that nothing wants to work.... in my whole life



p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm falling behind again. I don't know what is happening to my PPD. I even got the Phenom working again can't wait till i can get the X4 and new board. That should get me back up there. When i get that board i am going to have to take the AXP off for a while till i can get a PSU and HDD for it. But a dual will give me more points then it ever will




dont be sad ;-). if i dindt lent money to a buddy, i would already be am3, and would have another x2 to run


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nothing wants to work.... in my whole life



I know the feeling man.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

the gods (that are not named, and have no look) simply want to test me... they do it since im born... but theyre quite sadistic bastards, and sometimes love it when just whack my head against something hard, just to feel better

there better times to come, but at the moment, im close to failing


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep. The last 2 years of my life has been full of "test" as you put it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

i was put to the test at the age of 13, and since then, it hasnt stopped it just took time to see the whole thing as test (sometimes im allowed to win, like a dog you let loose from its chain, dont know what they plan)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks for the compliments, i really need that atm, to not simply stand still and fall to the ground. i currently have the feeling that nothing wants to work.... in my whole life
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problem dude!  I have been through a lot lately, I have been trying to come up and I just keep having something hold me down, it sucks man.  But well if you don't try, you don't succeed, keep that in mind guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Remember stats take about. Day or so to level out.  Plus i7 is still running at same clock, I'm taking it easy on you for now



can you take it easy till about a week into november for me please bro? I want to have a chance to get prepared before i get ass raped


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can you take it easy till about a week into november for me please bro? I want to have a chance to get prepared before i get ass raped



hahaha, I already am taking it easy, now's your chance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

here you go guys  still same clock as before


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, I already am taking it easy, now's your chance



I don't have the money till november (my bday) so its not my chance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't have the money till november (my bday) so its not my chance



Dude just keep doing what you are doing, you guys have came a long way!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 19, 2009)

5 badges achieved!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

7 badges here I don't have much time for the clean energy project. is there a way to make it get more task from that project?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2009)

You can't tell it to get more of a specific project, you can limit yourself to certain projects though. I don't bother too though- just crunch what comes to you. There are members with emerald badges that still have bronze for Clean Energy or Nut.Rice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats guys, good job .   I've never checked how many badges I've earned lol


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2009)

btw here are my badges:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> You can't tell it to get more of a specific project, you can limit yourself to certain projects though. I don't bother too though- just crunch what comes to you. There are members with emerald badges that still have bronze for Clean Energy or Nut.Rice.



thanks im not even going to bother with it then. 

@CP thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

2 gold badges here, almost to a ruby badge in Fight Aids @ Home:


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2009)

Good work Ion, do you only accept those 2 projects?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

I have for the last month or so, but now I've set it to get other WUs, my goal was just to get gold badges on those two projects before branching out, didn't realize I was so far past that until recently.  Now I've set it to also get WUs from HCC and Muscular Dystrophy (HPF2 was giving me issues)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I have for the last month or so, but now I've set it to get other WUs, my goal was just to get gold badges on those two projects before branching out, didn't realize I was so far past that until recently.  Now I've set it to also get WUs from HCC and Muscular Dystrophy (HPF2 was giving me issues)



HPF2 is giving me errors on my e7200 rig, no overclock there, I think its a WCG issue.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2009)

I seen everybody showing there badges.. Here's mine!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

no, i wont show mine. thats not worth it.

have hit 100k without someone ever to notice.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I seen everybody showing there badges.. Here's mine!



Wow, all I can say to this is that it is absolutely amazing.  Would you mind giving us a list of everything you have running for WCG?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, all I can say to this is that it is absolutely amazing.  Would you mind giving us a list of everything you have running for WCG?



I believe he has some rigs down now, but he has over 30 crunchers if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe he has some rigs down now, but he has over 30 crunchers if I'm not mistaken



Yea, I've got a few rigs down.. It's a little over 30 full force.. I've got enough on to get around 10k a day.. hopefully next month I can increase my ppd.  

I'm glad to see old and new members stepping up! Thank you everybody! you're kick'n ass!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I've got a few rigs down.. It's a little over 30 full force.. I've got enough on to get around 10k a day.. hopefully next month I can increase my ppd.
> 
> I'm glad to see old and new members stepping up! Thank you everybody! you're kick'n ass!



Great work, with my rigs I can usually get about 2.5-3k/day


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2009)

This is my newest list of crunchers & folders... I didn't go through them and highlight what's down... 

Crunchers 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield @ 3.4GHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Sempron XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbred 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz

Folders

GTX 285
9600 gt


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> This is my newest list of crunchers & folders... I didn't go through them and highlight what's down...
> 
> Crunchers
> 
> ...


That is just amazing, you are an inspiration to us all (well, me at least )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That is just amazing, you are an inspiration to us all (well, me at least )



me as well


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2009)

What's so great about this team is, I was 2nd under msgclb after the XS guys moved on to help other new teams (XS was great getting us started!) . Since then our team has grown, and I'm 6th.. hehehe That's awesome! I hope the rest of the top ten members show there badges as well! 

XS guys said it best, "It's nice having big hitters on your team, but what really makes a great team is the amount of smaller producing members you have!". Remember one person can do it (well maybe Waynebeech or rammie!... lol) but we can together!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> This is my newest list of crunchers & folders... I didn't go through them and highlight what's down...
> 
> Crunchers
> 
> ...



how many watt does this array consume?

inspiration? definetly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> What's so great about this team is, I was 2nd under msgclb after the XS guys moved on to help other new teams (XS was great getting us started!) . Since then our team has grown, and I'm 6th.. hehehe That's awesome! I hope the rest of the top ten members show there badges as well!
> 
> XS guys said it best, "It's nice having big hitters on your team, but what really makes a great team is the amount of smaller producing members you have!". Remember one person can do it (well maybe Waynebeech or rammie!... lol) but we can together!



Couldn't have said it better myself.  I was about 4th when the XS guys left, look at me now, not even top 10.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver how do the Atoms do? I have been considering building a small low power atom rig for crunchning and media/file server


----------



## msgclb (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I seen everybody showing there badges.. Here's mine!



Some of you are probably wondering how I got mine horizontal so here's mine.
From your World Community Grid home page click on the Statistics tab, then on the left side of the page click on the By Members link, then click on the All-Time link for Total Run Time and then finally you need to scroll down to find your user name.






The trick is to look at your total run time on your home page and scroll down to that number; no matter how small it is!

Then a screen copy, cut, save and add it to your signature.

Here's Mindweaver laying down.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Mindweaver how do the Atoms do? I have been considering building a small low power atom rig for crunchning and media/file server



Not much.. they average around 141.. yesterday one returned 530 points... but it's about an every other day producer... but at 35watt's max.. hehehe that 230 atom a 4 watt processor. If you plan to get one, get the dual core 330. They both have HT so the 230 is like a dual core, and the dual core is like a quad... but don't expect a lot of points, but they make great file servers.. hehehe


----------



## bogmali (Sep 19, 2009)

Here you go Mind......


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Here you go Mind......
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28694&stc=1&d=1253384280



 hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Not much.. they average around 141.. yesterday one returned 530 points... but it's about an every other day producer... but at 35watt's max.. hehehe that 230 atom a 4 watt processor. If you plan to get one, get the dual core 330. They both have HT so the 230 is like a dual core, and the dual core is like a quad... but don't expect a lot of points, but they make great file servers.. hehehe



I was thinking of picking up a 330 (dual core) i didn't think they would give much but i'm sure a 200w PSU would power it just fine  If only i had the money i would pickup a 1TB HDD and a Atom along with a 200-300w FSP PSU... only around $200 but for that price i can have a quad... choices


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was thinking of picking up a 330 (dual core) i didn't think they would give much but i'm sure a 200w PSU would power it just fine  If only i had the money i would pickup a 1TB HDD and a Atom along with a 200-300w FSP PSU... only around $200 but for that price i can have a quad... choices


Doesn't seem like a hard choice to me.  At least I know what I would do in that scenario   An Athlon II X4 should do almost 10x the points of the Atom.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was thinking of picking up a 330 (dual core) i didn't think they would give much but i'm sure a 200w PSU would power it just fine  If only i had the money i would pickup a 1TB HDD and a Atom along with a 200-300w FSP PSU... only around $200 but for that price i can have a quad... choices



Check out this deal on a case and powersupply.. I've built around 10 atom rigs with this case and powersupply.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811154084


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Doesn't seem like a hard choice to me.  At least I know what I would do in that scenario   An Athlon II X4 should do almost 10x the points of the Atom.



I think i agree...I am almost sure that the Athlon II x4 will be my choice then worry about the Atom later. Right now i have a AXP doing the just of crunching and file server.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2009)

Yea the Athlon II x4 are nice.. I want one..lol 99 bucks for a quad is nice!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea the Athlon II x4 are nice.. I want one..lol 99 bucks for a quad is nice!



yes it is nice. I hope they overclock good. I have seen mixed reviews and post on forums. Some have got 3.2ghz and couldn't get anymore STABLE while others have got 3.5-3.7ghz stable at less then 1.5v  I hope i get one that can pull off some high clocks for benchs and decent/high clocks for WCG without alot of voltage.Since its not a BE i think it depends alot on how high the board can go.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2009)

Im trying to get a motherboard so I can bring a Phenom 955BE online, but it seems like no one has any FS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Im trying to get a motherboard so I can bring a Phenom 955BE online, but it seems like no one has any FS



I would offer you my biostar board when i get the new board but i'm not using a quad in the biostar because i don't trust it to run a quad  thats why i'm buying the new board


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2009)

^ I appreciate your consideration, p_o_s. You've got a PM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

guys, my E7200 rig has been crunching at 50% and I didn't know, it's having some weird issues.  It's down completely now.  I'll get it fixed and running again tonight, or tomorrow the latest.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2009)

Explain that to the puppies...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

Hands Up Who Got A Mysterious Freezing Error!

Hand Up!


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are my badges Mindweaver.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice, that's a lot more badges than I have.  Would you care to share what you're crunching on?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

ow^^ not again, i will be stoned by this massive amount of rigs hes gonna post


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Explain that to the puppies...



They know I'm doing everything I can to bring this rig back up.   I've beento good to them, they shall forgive me, I hope


----------



## msgclb (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm going to be down one Q6600 rig that runs two 8800GT cards for several days. It looks like the PSU bit the dust so I've ordered one from Newegg. It probably won't get here until Wednesday.

One good thing did happened tonight as the badge for The Clean Air Project finally turned from Silver to Gold. Another 90 days of run time will turn that one Ruby.

The Gold badge on the left is Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together but it's in hiatus so I most likely will always have that Gold badge.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I'm going to be down one Q6600 rig that runs two 8800GT cards for several days. It looks like the PSU bit the dust so I've ordered one from Newegg. It probably won't get here until Wednesday.
> 
> One good thing did happened tonight as the badge for The Clean Air Project finally turned from Silver to Gold. Another 90 days of run time will turn that one Ruby.
> 
> The Gold badge on the left is *Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together but it's in hiatus* so I most likely will always have that Gold badge.



I was wondering why I have not seen any of those WUs!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I'm going to be down one Q6600 rig that runs two 8800GT cards for several days. It looks like the PSU bit the dust so I've ordered one from Newegg. It probably won't get here until Wednesday.
> 
> One good thing did happened tonight as the badge for The Clean Air Project finally turned from Silver to Gold. Another 90 days of run time will turn that one Ruby.
> 
> The Gold badge on the left is Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together but it's in hiatus so I most likely will always have that Gold badge.



looks like you are having problems too.  I got  a mobo and PSU here and another E6300.  Getting ready to start trouble shotting the E7200 rig.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice, that's a lot more badges than I have.  Would you care to share what you're crunching on?



My crunching force is small as far as the number of machines, but as of last night I'm now crunching 30 threads.

Three i7 920's, one E4300 and one Q6600 which just went back online last night after being down for the past month.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2009)

came home to all rigs off damn power outages


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> came home to all rigs off damn power outages



any damage?  hopefully not


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any damage?  hopefully not



Doubt it. Good psu's have protection gainst that sh**.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> came home to all rigs off damn power outages



Are you protected?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any damage?  hopefully not



nope everything is running great 


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Are you protected?



 what you mean


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what you mean



Maybe insurance?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe insurance?



oh yes i got that.Thats how i got the rig i have now


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 21, 2009)

I noticed in my room an extreme heat.  The fan on my cpu cooler has stopped working and my p4 is dead (everything goes wrong these days) now i'm back with 2 rigs 

What do you think of this motherboard guys for 40$ cnd : Gigabyte ep43-ud3l  it for a Q6600(only for crunching/folding)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2009)

not a bad board i say go for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not a bad board i say go for it



same here 

Sorry to hear about the loss dude


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2009)

well i have my core i7 that sits idle all day @ 4ghz   if someone would be willing to fold for me with at least a GTX 275 or higher ill crunch my i7 for them pm me!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> well i have my core i7 that sits idle all day @ 4ghz   if someone would be willing to fold for me with at least a GTX 275 or higher ill crunch my i7 for them pm me!!



Wow, this could shake up the top ten a little. Bigger slice of pie anyone?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

sry, i dont believe you will take my whole 9600gt output for 50-40% of your i7... thats seems to be the only folding power i can offer, but i  need the points really


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sry, i dont believe you will take my whole 9600gt output for 50-40% of your i7... thats seems to be the only folding power i can offer, but i  need the points really



I will make the same offer BUT i will offer my voltmodded 8800GT folding for ~50% of your i7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

i wait for the big fish eating us both


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2009)

im not sure how to split the usage of the cpu or i would take you both up on your offers


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> im not sure how to split the usage of the cpu or i would take you both up on your offers



Add both of their user accounts, BOINC should do the rest and run 4 threads for each of them


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Add both of their user accounts, BOINC should do the rest and run 4 threads for each of them



if that will gonna happen, i will start the folding as soon, as X2 instructs me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if that will gonna happen, i will start the folding as soon, as X2 instructs me



I will switch mine over to his name... then that means my folding is going to be null


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

i dont have enough videocards to be a big number in folding
Athlon X2, youve gained another folding processor in you stats.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2009)

would i need there passwords as well?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

yes

EDIT: 1888 POINT WU, this will take time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2009)

i won't give up folding just to stay ahead of velvet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

stay and crunch,fellow, folding is really expensive, if you want to hit big numbers. 
dont leave the friendly rivalry we share,that sucks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2009)

someone is gonna have to give me some good instructions for wcg i cant figure this thing out ive never used it how do i add 2 names to it?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> How do I add 2 names to it?



Why are you adding two names again?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

assistant/ add project / you fill in the account info

the whole again, just for pos

then there should be 2 projects owning 4 threads each... if im not wrong


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2009)

ok i have it figured out i just need the usn and pass from pos


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2009)

8 threads running for velvet right now,until i get info from POS


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks alot, you just need to tweak to 90-100% manually (its on 60%stock),so can share the 50% to each of us
EDIT: it would be nice i f you can run it somewhere between 80-90% until you have news from him ;-)
REEDIT:
normal HPF error on i7?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2009)

your @ 100% on all 8 threads right now...WCG might not like overclocking?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh so he's running two accounts on two separate machines got it. LMK if you need anymore help.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2009)

i think i do because he says he is getting errors? something to do with my overclock on my i7?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i think i do because he says he is getting errors? something to do with my overclock on my i7?



What's your OC look like? None of my i7's go over 3.5 Ghz and they're 24/7 stable. You might want to drop it down a notch to see if the errors go away


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2009)

4ghz 1.32v its occt stable,is there something else i should use to determine stability?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright ladies, my E7200 is back up at 100%.  My buddy was about to throw away his ABIT AB9 Quad GT board (X38) and I took it to make sure it was bad and test it out.  Well, so far so good.  I bumped the bus to get the CPU from a default 2.6GHz clock up to 3.0GHz clock.  no voltage bumps nothing, max load temp is 41-42ºc. ;D


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> 4ghz 1.32v its occt stable



How long did you run OCCT on it?




AthlonX2 said:


> Is there something else i should use to determine stability?



What I did with mine is to run WCG while monitoring temps with OCCT and real Temps. This way I know what my temps are when running BOINC/WCG. Are you using them as dedicated crunchers or are you also folding with them? I don't run mine at 100% (80% at the most) because my rigs tend to crash when I do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

here are a couple of pics of what the E7200 rig looks like 





Dusty Zalman FTW


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2009)

So you have both rigs out of their cases?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> So you have both rigs out of their cases?



yeah.  This rig is going on a tech station I'm receiving hopefully this week, and my i7 will go back into a case in a build i'll do hopefully a few months down the line. 

Then I have two cases to fill up with two more crunchers


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2009)

I better get busy then hadn't I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I better get busy then hadn't I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yes you do!


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright ladies, my E7200 is back up at 100%.  My buddy was about to throw away his ABIT AB9 Quad GT board (X38) and I took it to make sure it was bad and test it out.  Well, so far so good.  I bumped the bus to get the CPU from a default 2.6GHz clock up to 3.0GHz clock.  no voltage bumps nothing, max load temp is 41-42ºc. ;D
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090922/Capture001.jpg



CP I think thats an IX38 Quad GT (the AB9 was P965 chipset).
I've had one for over a year now and it is a good board, I liked it so much I sold my Asus RF and kept it. Also if you haven't already installed uGuru you should give it a try it makes overclocking from within windows a very easy.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright ladies, my E7200 is back up at 100%.  My buddy was about to throw away his ABIT AB9 Quad GT board (X38) and I took it to make sure it was bad and test it out.  Well, so far so good.  I bumped the bus to get the CPU from a default 2.6GHz clock up to 3.0GHz clock.  no voltage bumps nothing, max load temp is 41-42ºc. ;D
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090922/Capture001.jpg



Sweet, what sort of PPD are you getting?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> CP I think thats an IX38 Quad GT (the AB9 was P965 chipset).
> I've had one for over a year now and it is a good board, I liked it so much I sold my Asus RF and kept it. Also if you haven't already installed uGuru you should give it a try it makes overclocking from within windows a very easy.


Yeah my buddy had it installed when he had it running.  I'll get around to tweaking it today and you are right it is a IX38 


[Ion] said:


> Sweet, what sort of PPD are you getting?



Old board at stock, about 700-1000ppd


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 22, 2009)

Yo CP, Nice setup. That Zalman cooler would look and perform better if u could blow the dust that has been collected away!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> 8 threads running for velvet right now,until i get info from POS



YGPM then 

BTW chicken are you willing to make a deal on the old board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Yo CP, Nice setup. That Zalman cooler would look and perform better if u could blow the dust that has been collected away!!



I know, gotta do that   Thanks for the comment.



p_o_s_pc said:


> YGPM then
> 
> BTW chicken are you willing to make a deal on the old board?



bro this board was given to me with the sole purpose of crunching and nothing but crunching.  Mike047 gave it to me for the cost of shipping so I shall do the same if you want it.  What kinda deal were you talking about though?  If you got something for trade let me know, if not it's yours for shipping.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

no point from athlon x2 till now. after delivering 4 errors, it completly stopped to make output. hope he will be on soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

Mike, I know you are around as you thanked my post,  You see, I didn't let you down man .  I was lucky enough to stumble across a pretty awesome board just testing it for my buddy, but he says I can keep it.  So although I have a CPU for the board you gave me (E6300) i'll need another card/hdd/psu etc and right now I can't get it running.  So i rather give it to someone who has more use of it at the moment


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know, gotta do that   Thanks for the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> bro this board was given to me with the sole purpose of crunching and nothing but crunching.  Mike047 gave it to me for the cost of shipping so I shall do the same if you want it.  What kinda deal were you talking about though?  If you got something for trade let me know, if not it's yours for shipping.


YGPM


Velvet Wafer said:


> no point from athlon x2 till now. after delivering 4 errors, it completly stopped to make output. hope he will be on soon


I switched to his name for folding hope he gets it worked out. If i don't see any results in 2days i will switch back to my name.(i think that is a fair amount of time)


Chicken Patty said:


> Mike, I know you are around as you thanked my post,  You see, I didn't let you down man .  I was lucky enough to stumble across a pretty awesome board just testing it for my buddy, but he says I can keep it.  So although I have a CPU for the board you gave me (E6300) i'll need another card/hdd/psu etc and right now I can't get it running.  So i rather give it to someone who has more use of it at the moment


I don't have the stuff ATM but in about a month i could be running a dual on it.(possibly a quad) if that is ok with you i would love to have the board.If not that is ok too. just let me know bro  all i would need is the CPU.I got the PSU,HDD,RAM,GPU so it would be fairly cheap to get another rig going for me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I switched to his name for folding hope he gets it worked out. If i don't see any results in 2days i will switch back to my name.(i think that is a fair amount of time)



i got result 2 hours ago ;-) his overclock was faulty, returning to stock,fixed it.

ive never done it, is it somehow problematic, to split the output? we need a boinc expert here!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i got result 2 hours ago ;-) his overclock was faulty, returning to stock,fixed it.
> 
> ive never done it, is it somehow problematic, to split the output? we need a boinc expert here!


It will split the output 50/50, BOINC is just awesome like that 
I've split CPU time up across multiple projects/accounts, BOINC just does 50/50 unless you configure it otherwise.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i got result 2 hours ago ;-) his overclock was faulty, returning to stock,fixed it.
> 
> ive never done it, is it somehow problematic, to split the output? we need a boinc expert here!



its showing 1 task downloaded for me now.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2009)

i think i still need help with this,when i try to add velvet wafer to my boinc client after succesfully adding pos it says it added him but it dont show up in the list.?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i think i still need help with this,when i try to add velvet wafer to my boinc client after succesfully adding pos it says it added him but it dont show up in the list.?



maybe need to wait for an update or two?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2009)

possibly but i figured both names would show up in my manager and i dont get that,is there a tutorial for setting up two user account on one pc utilizing 8 threads of a cpu equally?


----------



## mike047 (Sep 23, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i think i still need help with this,when i try to add velvet wafer to my boinc client after succesfully adding pos it says it added him but it dont show up in the list.?



Are you trying to to do this on ONE box??

Only one user per project per box is what BOINC will allow.  You can put another user on another box.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

they should fix it. shouldnt be a problem to split output, if theres the correct code line for it integrated...

for now, this sucks...
X2 will only get half of his output, or has to change users the whole day:shadedshu

btw,AthlonX2, no matter who will get the points, you need to edit the config file,so WU´s get reported immediatly: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102878

EDIT: i may have misunderstood mike, using the term "box", which could mean the rig, or just the wcg window...^^
i think he means, you have to open 2 wcg windows, to make it work


----------



## mike047 (Sep 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> they should fix it. shouldnt be a problem to split output, if theres the correct code line for it integrated...
> 
> for now, this sucks...
> X2 will only get half of his output, or has to change users the whole day:shadedshu
> ...



box=rig=computer, "box" is NEVER used to indicate a "BOINC/WCG window"

To the best of my knowledge[this may have changed]  ONE user ID per project per Box.
As far as I know, 2 instances of BOINC on one box will not work properly.

If you wish to crunch using TWO different users, you will have to set them up on separate boxes to work properly.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2009)

mike047 said:


> box=rig=computer, "box" is NEVER used to indicate a "BOINC/WCG window"
> 
> To the best of my knowledge[this may have changed]  ONE user ID per project per Box.
> As far as I know, 2 instances of BOINC on one box will not work properly.
> ...




That is what I thought and I was also under the impression that he was doing this on two separate boxes


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

i wont believe X2 will crunch it for only a 9600gt OR an 8800gt


----------



## Duxx (Sep 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i wont believe X2 will crunch it for only a 9600gt OR an 8800gt



Well just leave them both crunching, he can switch every week or month or something.  He is still adding an i7 so hopefully you guys figure it out!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

it still would be a bad deal for him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

So velvet might be having an i7 crunching for him?  Oh oh,  I'll have traffic in my rear view mirror soon .


----------



## Duxx (Sep 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it still would be a bad deal for him



Well you still would crunch for him... its the same thing as it was before?  You just dont see the numbers every week


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2009)

AthlonX2 just take me off of the i7 all together and i will go back folding for myself.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So velvet might be having an i7 crunching for him?  Oh oh,  I'll have traffic in my rear view mirror soon .



only 2 weeks a month, but it will be funny


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> only 2 weeks a month, but it will be funny



Why funny?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why funny?



even half an i7 will push my score dramatically


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> even half an i7 will push my score dramatically



  Ill lend you my HT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

@ HAMMER


dude we are neck to neck   Keep up the good work 

my i7 is clocked higher, but your C2D is clocked higher.  once I get it higher we gotta see what happens, this is awesome!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

velvet we are getting closer and closer to each other in the ranks everyday.  its starting to look like you were right when you said you could see us battling for a rank


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know what happened but I somehow beat pos and Velvet today in points!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/WCG 2735.png
> 
> I don't know what happened but I somehow beat pos and Velvet today in points!!



good job dude 

What do you have crunching?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job dude
> 
> What do you have crunching?



All I have crunching is my PII 720(on four cores) @3.6Ghz and my X2 5000+ @3Ghz, both are at 100%. I'm not sure how I beat them, especially Velvet, since he has an i7 helping him. We'll see tomorrow if I can stay in front of them.

If it keeps going at this rate I might get to 70K in two days!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> All I have crunching is my PII 720(on four cores) @3.6Ghz and my X2 5000+ @3Ghz, both are at 100%. I'm not sure how I beat them, especially Velvet, since he has an i7 helping him. We'll see tomorrow if I can stay in front of them.
> 
> If it keeps going at this rate I might get to 70K in two days!



i dont think he does have an i7 helping him, don't think he got around to doing it.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i dont think he does have an i7 helping him, don't think he got around to doing it.



Oh, I was under the impression that he did.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 24, 2009)

where do you get that nice point chart for WCG?


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> where do you get that nice point chart for WCG?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Oh, I was under the impression that he did.



not sure, but I think it didn't end up working out, at least not yet.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 24, 2009)

i have it crunching velvet wafer and pos pc but they switch days back and forth i cant get it to let me have two account at the same time


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i have it crunching velvet wafer and pos pc but they switch days back and forth i cant get it to let me have two account at the same time



Awesome thanks man!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2009)

I have to say thank you dustyshiv you're a big part of TPU!  !! you make me want to be a better crucher! thanks brother! Sometimes i feel like giving up.. but cruncherz like you and bogi! and the rest of the TPU team.. make me want to push forward... thanks.... thank you..


----------



## HammerON (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ HAMMER
> 
> 
> dude we are neck to neck   Keep up the good work
> ...



Yep ~ I should be getting my water cooling gear for my i7 rig any day 
Then I will see what she can really do!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> velvet we are getting closer and closer to each other in the ranks everyday.  its starting to look like you were right when you said you could see us battling for a rank



i have the 5000+ online again, since yesterday. it had a 3 days outtime
But youre right, i wont say things, that arent 90% and up to happen
i believe, we will be fightin for place 40-35, our outputs will be in 100 point range.... it will be like a truck race, taking hours (in our case days,weeks) for someone to pass the other



Supreme0verlord said:


> All I have crunching is my PII 720(on four cores) @3.6Ghz and my X2 5000+ @3Ghz, both are at 100%. I'm not sure how I beat them, especially Velvet, since he has an i7 helping him. We'll see tomorrow if I can stay in front of them.
> 
> If it keeps going at this rate I might get to 70K in two days!



It wont, sometimes Berkely just validates more... for me it is normally: good day,bad day,good day,bad day



Chicken Patty said:


> i dont think he does have an i7 helping him, don't think he got around to doing it.



Its a little difficult to communicate with X2, he seems to work a lot,so he is only mostly lately, and when its 1 o clock in the morning for americans, its 5 o clock at me  but i work too, so dont got much more sleep than 2-4 hours a night,the last month or so (only on the weekend, i slept like 8 hours a day)

But we will work it out,if X2 would like to. i just dont know if POS decision was final, or just an idea. we need a conference somehow 



AthlonX2 said:


> i have it crunching velvet wafer and pos pc but they switch days back and forth i cant get it to let me have two account at the same time



many thanks again, its a shitty work to do


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

@ Velvet 
 need i say more?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> All I have crunching is my PII 720(on four cores) @3.6Ghz and my X2 5000+ @3Ghz, both are at 100%. I'm not sure how I beat them, especially Velvet, since he has an i7 helping him. We'll see tomorrow if I can stay in front of them.
> 
> If it keeps going at this rate I might get to 70K in two days!



I don't know how you beat me I have same amount of cores as you do just with my X2s 
i have 3 X2s@3ghz=6cores  you have 1 phII 720@4cores@3.6ghz+1 x2@3ghz. If it was just those i would understand but i also have a Phenom 9500,AXP,2P4s,1celly. nice job on that  can't wait to get my quad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Good job pos


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't know how you beat me I have same amount of cores as you do just with my X2s
> i have 3 X2s@3ghz=6cores  you have 1 phII 720@4cores@3.6ghz+1 x2@3ghz. If it was just those i would understand but i also have a Phenom 9500,AXP,2P4s,1celly. nice job on that  can't wait to get my quad



It was probably only a one time thing because today my points aren't nearly as high as they were yesterday at this time. We'll see what happens with the next update, but I doubt I can get more points then you or Velvet again.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2009)

you sometimes get a point spike,thats pretty normal

i added an atom today, maybe it will give a few points... at the moment the major amount of my random crunchers is passed away, due to heat and drive issues. but i can only say one thing: ive maybe got a secret trump in my hand. to play it,when you are at your highest point

happy crunching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you sometimes get a point spike,thats pretty normal
> 
> i added an atom today, maybe it will give a few points... at the moment the major amount of my random crunchers is passed away, due to heat and drive issues. but i can only say one thing: ive maybe got a secret trump in my hand. to play it,when you are at your highest point
> 
> happy crunching



i can see us having some fun with this little crunch war  aslong as money allows i will do what i can. Hope i can get atleast 2 more quads soon. Maybe a PII and a PI.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 25, 2009)

does this thing automatically report or do i have to make it do it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

it does it by its self but you can update it by yourself if you want


----------



## hat (Sep 25, 2009)

If you go to the projects tab and highlight World Community Grid, there should be a button on the left that says "update". It should do it by itself but sometimes I see 4 or 6 completed packets backed up on my 3GHz Kuma so god knows how much it will back up on your i7... you may want to go to advanced - preferences - network usage and set a bigger work buffer. Also, go to the activity tab at the top and select "network activity always available"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

there is also a modded CML(IIRC)file that reports them when they get done...look in the thread for it or someone could upload it again for you.. if i had it handy i would..


----------



## Duxx (Sep 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can see us having some fun with this little crunch war  aslong as money allows i will do what i can. Hope i can get atleast 2 more quads soon. Maybe a PII and a PI.



And today I'm smashed right in between you guys  hah  I can't hang though, just moved up to new apt for school and bills are sent to me not the parents.  I switched all the lightbulbs to 13W and told my roomates to never turn the heat on or use unnecessary lights just to keep this baby going. hopefully that E2200 will make up for my down grading to 3.0ghz.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> does this thing automatically report or do i have to make it do it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090924/vw.png




1. Download the modded configuration file (see below)

2. Run the self-extracting EXE you downloaded

3. Copy the cc_config.xml file from wherever you extracted it to to one of the following locations (note, you may have to tell Windows to hidden files and folders, if there is already a cc_config.xml file, overwrite it.):

3a. XP: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC\

3b. Vista & 7: C:\ProgramData\BOINC

4. Tell BOINC to read the new configuration from the config fie. To do so, go to Advanced-->Read Config file

5. You're done. As soon as a work unit finishes, BOINC will report it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

I had just posted it, I missed IOn's post.  The CC file helps tremendously


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 25, 2009)

lol X2, you never understood what file i wanted you to change

and i wondered about no output

i got your 9600 still up and running ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

You got me by a few points this morning velvet, goodjob dude  



However my e7200 was off all lastnight.   I had the psu with the fan against the bottom of the benchtable.   Guess it got too hot or something


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2009)

x2 how do you like that i7 860? have you overclocked it yet?

@CP you getting a 5870? anybody have one or getting one, or maybe the 5850?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

Not at the moment mindweaver.   But I would like to get one later on


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 25, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> x2 how do you like that i7 860? have you overclocked it yet?
> 
> @CP you getting a 5870? anybody have one or getting one, or maybe the 5850?



I plan on getting a 5850 as soon as they are available, the 5870 is a little too pricey right now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol X2, you never understood what file i wanted you to change
> 
> and i wondered about no output
> 
> i got your 9600 still up and running ;-)



there is no chance in me even being close in points today to you. I have had ALL my rigs off today i had to "fog" the house because of spiders..So the rigs had to be covered.

I have your 8800GT running again for you X2 

i also have the rigs crunching again. also it is spider free in here now


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 25, 2009)

WCG is running on a Q9300 at 100% stock clocks. It's stable in OCCT and a couple other benches and I experience 0 system stability issues so it doesn't look like a faulty core. Every single error is for Human Proteome Folding and it only errors on my Q9300. The E4500 that I also run doesn't have issue with any work unit. Looking at the history of the work units, I see that in most I'm not the only cruncher to encounter an error, I just seem to be hitting alot of them. Any suggestions? I'd rather not throw away 6-12 hours of 1 core's time a day.

As a note, every Human Proteome Folding work unit done by my Q9300 is 'error' where every one done by my E4500 is successful. No other units / projects have errored.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/error log.png
> 
> WCG is running on a Q9300 at 100% stock clocks. It's stable in OCCT and a couple other benches and I experience 0 system stability issues so it doesn't look like a faulty core. Every single error is for Human Proteome Folding and it only errors on my Q9300. The E4500 that I also run doesn't have issue with any work unit. Looking at the history of the work units, I see that in most I'm not the only cruncher to encounter an error, I just seem to be hitting alot of them. Any suggestions? I'd rather not throw away 6-12 hours of 1 core's time a day.
> 
> As a note, every Human Proteome Folding work unit done by my Q9300 is 'error' where every one done by my E4500 is successful. No other units / projects have errored.



Human Proteome folding is one of the more buggy projects there is, and for that reason I don't run it.  There is no real solution so far other than unselecting it in the projects list.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Guys, Did you miss me??  

Sorry. Me and my cruncher sidekick have been slacking of the late but internet account is back up and running now so watch for my contributions to be pulling me back up the ranks!! 

Missed all you guys!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

welcome back dude


----------



## msgclb (Sep 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/error log.png
> 
> WCG is running on a Q9300 at 100% stock clocks. It's stable in OCCT and a couple other benches and I experience 0 system stability issues so it doesn't look like a faulty core. Every single error is for Human Proteome Folding and it only errors on my Q9300. The E4500 that I also run doesn't have issue with any work unit. Looking at the history of the work units, I see that in most I'm not the only cruncher to encounter an error, I just seem to be hitting alot of them. Any suggestions? I'd rather not throw away 6-12 hours of 1 core's time a day.
> 
> As a note, every Human Proteome Folding work unit done by my Q9300 is 'error' where every one done by my E4500 is successful. No other units / projects have errored.



I don't want you to feel left out! This project errors like crazy and as soon as I get 365 days of crunching on this project it will be history. I need 83 more days.

It doesn't seem to error on my Gigabyte DDR3 P45 Q6600 (Vista 32-bit) machine or my MSI K9A2 9950 (XP Pro 32-bit) but it does error like crazy on all my 3 i7s (Vista 64-bit/Windows 7 RC) and a Gigabyte DDR2 P45 Q6600 (Windows 7 RC). I checked and noticed that all of my machines do get some valid WUs.

I just hate to see them pop up but most of the time when they error they do it pretty quickly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

my i7 doesn't do preteom folding, it erros out as well.  Guess its common.  none of my rigs pass it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/error log.png
> 
> WCG is running on a Q9300 at 100% stock clocks. It's stable in OCCT and a couple other benches and I experience 0 system stability issues so it doesn't look like a faulty core. Every single error is for Human Proteome Folding and it only errors on my Q9300. The E4500 that I also run doesn't have issue with any work unit. Looking at the history of the work units, I see that in most I'm not the only cruncher to encounter an error, I just seem to be hitting alot of them. Any suggestions? I'd rather not throw away 6-12 hours of 1 core's time a day.
> 
> As a note, every Human Proteome Folding work unit done by my Q9300 is 'error' where every one done by my E4500 is successful. No other units / projects have errored.



they do fine on my X2s,AXP,P4s but error almost everytime on the Phenom 9500

EDIT:It looks like it does fine on only 1 of the 3 X2s. I don't know what the problem is but i'm not going to keep crunching bad task.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 26, 2009)

I just noticed that the 2 machines that this project seems to work on run Vista 32-bit and XP Pro 32-bit. The machines that error run either Vista 64-bit or Window 7 64-bit.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I just noticed that the 2 machines that this project seems to work on run Vista 32-bit and XP Pro 32-bit. The machines that error run either Vista 64-bit or Window 7 64-bit.



The Phenom is on Vista 64bit all the other rigs are on XP pro 32bit... but doesn't seem to matter much. All of them on the vista rig error all the others do about 75% of the time. maybe this info could be helpful to someone


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd continue crunching it but it doesn't error out fast for me. As you can see almost every single one goes for 6-8 hours and still does nothing. Is it possible to remove that project at the machine level (I can take it off the Q9300 but leave it on the E4500) or is it just removed at the user level (El Fiendo never again crunches for Human Proteome Folding)?

Also, my clients mirror the 32bit / 64 bit phenomena. The E4500 obviously being the 32bit OS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

today sucked, my 2nd rig has crunched just over 100 points    Not enough memory error when I got back home, and it shut down WCG, CCC stopped responding and all.  Adding more RAM now and rebooting.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 26, 2009)

I just checked the result status for my errors and found that since the 14th almost all the errors are between 0.01 to 0.03 but I did find one that did it at 5.41. Sept 13 and prior there are quite a few with errors from 2 to 4 (correction) hours.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention. The picture up above reports 0.0 CPU time spent on the units but I've witnessed one of the units tie up a core for several hours whilst doing nothing, which is why I say I'm throwing away CPU time with these. I don't know if that means anything or not though.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> today sucked, my 2nd rig has crunched just over 100 points    Not enough memory error when I got back home, and it shut down WCG, CCC stopped responding and all.  Adding more RAM now and rebooting.



i have never heard of that. I haven't even had that problem with only 512mb that i was running before on my AXP or one of the X2s. But i also upgraded that vary fast. The AXP has 1gb.all the X2s have 2gb running @800+@CL5... how much did you have running?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'd continue crunching it but it doesn't error out fast for me. As you can see almost every single one goes for 6-8 hours and still does nothing. Is it possible to remove that project at the machine level (I can take it off the Q9300 but leave it on the E4500) or is it just removed at the user level (El Fiendo never again crunches for Human Proteome Folding)?
> 
> Also, my clients mirror the 32bit / 64 bit phenomena. The E4500 obviously being the 32bit OS.



seems to be a bug with 64bit 
Also i don't think you can do anything at system level only user level


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have never heard of that. I haven't even had that problem with only 512mb that i was running before on my AXP or one of the X2s. But i also upgraded that vary fast. The AXP has 1gb.all the X2s have 2gb running @800+@CL5... how much did you have running?



1gb on windows 7.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not at the moment mindweaver.   But I would like to get one later on



Yea it looks good bro. I want a 2gb version lol 



MetalRacer said:


> I plan on getting a 5850 as soon as they are available, the 5870 is a little too pricey right now.



yea the 5850 sound like they will be good too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope the GTX285 drop in price, and i might get another one. Just sli this one when i get the p55 board and i7 860.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> x2 how do you like that i7 860? have you overclocked it yet?
> 
> @CP you getting a 5870? anybody have one or getting one, or maybe the 5850?



the chips awesome hits 4.2ghz with ease havent really got used to the bios on this board but i think i could hit 4.6 after tweaking

i also wanted to let pos and velvet know that i forgot 2 switch the client over to pos the other night,so right now im reporting everything for velvet and it will switch over to pos for 2 days and then back to velvet..guys let me know if u get the results


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> the chips awesome hits 4.2ghz with ease havent really got used to the bios on this board but i think i could hit 4.6 after tweaking
> 
> i also wanted to let pos and velvet know that i forgot 2 switch the client over to pos the other night,so right now im reporting everything for velvet and it will switch over to pos for 2 days and then back to velvet..guys let me know if u get the results



4.6GHz nice! let us know, and put up some pics. hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1gb on windows 7.



1gb gave that error?  what are you running now?

i also have to keep in mind that the rig i am running 1gb on is using XP and when i used 1gb i always used xp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1gb gave that error?  what are you running now?
> 
> i also have to keep in mind that the rig i am running 1gb on is using XP and when i used 1gb i always used xp



im back to 1gb and its fine now, my other 3 sticks are all bad .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im back to 1gb and its fine now, my other 3 sticks are all bad .



that sucks. If you keep having problems you may want to consider going to XP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that sucks. If you keep having problems you may want to consider going to XP



yeah i'll be foreced to.  I had 4gigs of tracers, now I only have 1gb   Imma have a 3rd cruncher up tomorrow now I need ram for it, I only have a spare 512mb.  Think its enough for xp ?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah i'll be foreced to.  I had 4gigs of tracers, now I only have 1gb   Imma have a 3rd cruncher up tomorrow now I need ram for it, I only have a spare 512mb.  Think its enough for xp ?



Hey CP. I have a 2GB set of Ballistix sitting here if you want them. All you need to do is pay shipping.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah i'll be foreced to.  I had 4gigs of tracers, now I only have 1gb   Imma have a 3rd cruncher up tomorrow now I need ram for it, I only have a spare 512mb.  Think its enough for xp ?



yes it would be..really no joke but it would be kinda slow to do anything with but should crunch without any problems


Paulieg said:


> Hey CP. I have a 2GB set of Ballistix sitting here if you want them. All you need to do is pay shipping.



damn thats a great deal and kind of you.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes it would be..really no joke but it would be kinda slow to do anything with but should crunch without any problems
> 
> 
> damn thats a great deal and kind of you.



Anything I can do for a fellow cruncher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey CP. I have a 2GB set of Ballistix sitting here if you want them. All you need to do is pay shipping.



YHPM.


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

I've never had any projects error out on me... including human proteome folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

hat said:


> I've never had any projects error out on me... including human proteome folding.



they didn't error out on me before neither.  now they do.  Its not stability issues, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

hat said:


> I've never had any projects error out on me... including human proteome folding.



consider yourself lucky. I haven't until recently.At first i thought it was a unstable overclock so i ran hours of linpack with no problem...Then i was like ok wtf so i thought maybe it was just a bad WU. Then all the other rigs turn in a failed WU (all but the P4s and celly) and the Phenom is at stock clocks..So i ran linpack on all of the rigs for hours and no problem... Forgot about it happening till i saw someone else posted they were having the same problem.. Now i don't crunching that project anymore. I will try it again in a month or so maybe things will be taken care of or i will find the instability


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey... depending on what people want I might be taking that board and bucks 830 mentioned in the crunchers helping cruncers thread. Then all I have to do is find some DDR2. Also... that board has PCI-E slots, which means next time I see, oh... say a 9600GSO for cheap, I can double my PPD at F@H


----------



## theonedub (Sep 26, 2009)

512MB DDR2 for shipping from me in the Crunchers Helping Crunchers Thread- its a start


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 26, 2009)

Added my old Sempron 2600+.


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

It's niot gonna happen... $130-$140 to ship it from Slovenia to the U.S. he says... for that price I could almost put something togeather retail


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Athlon X2 this is all i am getting


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey CP. I have a 2GB set of Ballistix sitting here if you want them. All you need to do is pay shipping.



i remember such a kit... do you forgot me paulieg?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Athlon X2 this is all i am getting



would it saying detached have anything to do with me shutting off my pc at night?


----------



## Duxx (Sep 27, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> would it saying detached have anything to do with me shutting off my pc at night?



Shouldnt, just resumes where it last left off.  Sometimes it takes some time to actually return results that update.  Don't know when he added you but seemed recent?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> would it saying detached have anything to do with me shutting off my pc at night?



everything is working fine now so don't worry about it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

alright guys, installing windows on the 3rd cruncher now 


by tonight all three rigs will be 24/7 @ 100%, except the i7 which is at 90%


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright guys, installing windows on the 3rd cruncher now
> 
> 
> by tonight all three rigs will be 24/7 @ 100%, except the i7 which is at 90%



so you have 4 rigs now? 

BTW i see you went Intel Duals and i went AMD duals  

So you have 2 C2Ds 
1 x2
1 i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so you have 4 rigs now?
> 
> BTW i see you went Intel Duals and i went AMD duals
> 
> ...



minus the x2.  I had to use a video card and PSU from that rig to get the e7200 going.  If I can get another HDD PSU and card, i'll get it going again.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> minus the x2.  I had to use a video card and PSU from that rig to get the e7200 going.  If I can get another HDD PSU and card, i'll get it going again.



I would say send it to me and i will put it in place of my AXP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would say send it to me and i will put it in place of my AXP



that rig was lent to me thats why I didn't put it up when it was not in use.  Let me talk to my buddy and see if he wants to let it go.  I'll keep you posted.  Its a ABIT S939 board, Athlon x2 4400+, and 1gb of ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

well 3rd rig is not up yet because I don't have an ethernet cable. Sucks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well 3rd rig is not up yet because I don't have an ethernet cable. Sucks!



just let it run and when it needs to update.. unplug one and update and then plug the other one back up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> just let it run and when it needs to update.. unplug one and update and then plug the other one back up.



That's what I was thinking of doing, unplugging my e7200, getting the other one setup.  Letting it download a few days work, and then just lettting it crunch till I got a cable tomorrow.  But however, my buddy has a 50ft cable laying around, he's gonna let me hold that for a few till I get one for me, he'll need it back.  So come tomorrow morning, all three rigs will be up


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that rig was lent to me thats why I didn't put it up when it was not in use.  Let me talk to my buddy and see if he wants to let it go.  I'll keep you posted.  Its a ABIT S939 board, Athlon x2 4400+, and 1gb of ram.


If he is willing to let it go PM me 


Chicken Patty said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing, unplugging my e7200, getting the other one setup.  Letting it download a few days work, and then just lettting it crunch till I got a cable tomorrow.  But however, my buddy has a 50ft cable laying around, he's gonna let me hold that for a few till I get one for me, he'll need it back.  So come tomorrow morning, all three rigs will be up


thats good. I would still let it download the work and let it crunch tonight so in the morning it will have some work to upload.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If he is willing to let it go PM me
> 
> thats good. I would still let it download the work and let it crunch tonight so in the morning it will have some work to upload.



it'll crunch tonight, just a little later as opposed to setting it up now.  I gotta go out so it works out for me.  I'll keep you guys posted, and i'll keep you posted on the AX2 rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it'll crunch tonight, just a little later as opposed to setting it up now.  I gotta go out so it works out for me.  I'll keep you guys posted, and i'll keep you posted on the AX2 rig



what clocks are they running at?(the C2Ds) also can the X2 overclock?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

what clocks do your x2´s reach,people? on useable volts max 1.5 ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what clocks do your x2´s reach,people? on useable volts max 1.5 ?



for me i will never run mine at that voltage 24/7 but ~3.2ghz-3.3ghz stable for all of mine.benching I can reach about 3.3 on all of them at that volts.(all 65nm Brisy G2 stepping) hope that helps  Also what CPU do you have in mind?

BTW the ones i have are X2 4200+ x2 5000+ black edition x2 4850e(45w and kick ass overclocker)

EDIT:IMHO i don't think the extra 100-200mhz is worth the extra heat or shorter life of the chip. Thats why i like to run mine at 3ghz on less then 1.4v.
The 4850e 3ghz@1.3v 4200 3ghz@1.37 5kBE 3ghz@1.35v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> for me i will never run mine at that voltage 24/7 but ~3.2ghz-3.3ghz stable for all of mine.benching I can reach about 3.3 on all of them at that volts.(all 65nm Brisy G2 stepping) hope that helps  Also what CPU do you have in mind?



with good cooling, my 5000+ NON BLACK (very rare) hit 3.4 rockstable 3.45 benching with about 1.5 volts. my 4400+ never got above 3.2, with much higher volts too. but that wasnt under water

my old 939 hits 2.9 with water (can do more,board wont give more then 1.44volts+not reaching more than 290ht)


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2009)

My Kuma does 3GHz at 1.3v. It has more life in it, most people can get it to 3.4GHz with 1.5v, but that would probably kill my very low-end board.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2009)

Will a Xig DK still be an efficient cooler with a 59CFM fan? Want a little something better than the ISGC300 cooling my Q9300, but I am unsure about the fan choice.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2009)

if you dont mind the sound of rushing air, take a look at this: Enermax Magma


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Will a Xig DK still be an efficient cooler with a 59CFM fan? Want a little something better than the ISGC300 cooling my Q9300, but I am unsure about the fan choice.



Yes, I ran an S1283 on a 3.4ghz Q6600 with a 60CFM fan, load temps were in the mid/upper 40s C (about 20C ambient)


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am actually thinking of using the fan off my ISGC 300 (Thermaltake ISGC Fan 12). Its insanely quiet @ 16db and pushes 59CFM + the color combination wont be too bad at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

dammit, almost got some pie :shadedshu

The e6300 I added did not validate all day so it's only done about 200 points, once that gets to full steam it'll be good for about another 600 ppd I would say


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice.  You go CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice.  You go CP!



Thanks sir. I need some pie badly, I'm about to die over here, haven't had any in months  

The good ol' days


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

i have never got pie... i got closer then i have ever been yesterday.I can't wait to get the quad(s)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have never got pie... i got closer then i have ever been yesterday.I can't wait to get the quad(s)



Yeah you did great yesterday 

the help of an i7 is priceless heh?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah you did great yesterday
> 
> the help of an i7 is priceless heh?



hell yes the i7 is a beast.just think if i had my own i7 running along with my other rigs how kick ass my output would be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hell yes the i7 is a beast.just think if i had my own i7 running along with my other rigs how kick ass my output would be



yeah dude, they are truly beasts crunching.  BTW, you have PM


----------



## HammerON (Sep 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit, almost got some pie :shadedshu
> 
> The e6300 I added did not validate all day so it's only done about 200 points, once that gets to full steam it'll be good for about another 600 ppd I would say
> 
> ...



Yesterday I reached over 7,0000 points!!!
However I have been noticing that my last update for DC stats is around 11:00 pm Alaska time





CP - where do you find the DC stats that you posted? I us DC stats but have not been able to find that one that shows daily ranks for scores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yesterday I reached over 7,0000 points!!!
> However I have been noticing that my last update for DC stats is around 11:00 pm Alaska time
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090929/Capture017.jpg
> 
> CP - where do you find the DC stats that you posted? I us DC stats but have not been able to find that one that shows daily ranks for scores.



here you go, just click on the "Today" column, and it'll sort it out for ya


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## HammerON (Sep 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go, just click on the "Today" column, and it'll sort it out for ya
> 
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



Sweet! Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Sweet! Thanks



no problem dude


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 29, 2009)

My motivation ist on starvation route atm.
quad doesnt do real output, output is fucked:shadedshu
i believe i must kill some people here,so i can get their rigs crunching for me
Score,dammit!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> My motivation ist on starvation route atm.
> quad doesnt do real output, output is fucked:shadedshu
> i believe i must kill some people here,so i can get their rigs crunching for me
> Score,dammit!



You should be getting at least 2K ppd from your quad, I get 1.5-2k PPD from mine and yours is faster.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 29, 2009)

i crashes sometimes when im not there. always a freeze.between 24-48,as it likes it. if i cant get a new board, i will be mad within 2 Months:shadedshu

also it doenst run the 4 stable, even when that bastard should.. half an hour linx, but not even 30 minutes css? looser,i say:shadedshu

EDIT: the chip reboots because of low voltage,or it freezes. when i give lower volts,it simply reboots, if i add more volts, the freezes appear.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know if this is normal, these numbers seem all over the place.  I don't think the WU that only ran 1 hour is invalid, I haven't had any WUs fail on my Q9400 (ITX-PC) yet, and the BOINC client didn't report any errors.  CMD is the only project where I experience completion times varying more than about 30-40 minutes on the same rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

Velvet back down on your overclock a bit.  A lower but stable clock will put out much more points than a unstable higher clocked rig.   Output in WCG is all about consistency dude.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

@ FordGT90Concept


everything ok today bro, you're under 1k so far today.  That's well below your average I would say????


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Velvet back down on your overclock a bit.  A lower but stable clock will put out much more points than a unstable higher clocked rig.   Output in WCG is all about consistency dude.  Keep that in mind.



Even though I hate to back off of my overclock, I have to admit this is true. My numbers shot up once I backed down from 4.0ghz to 3.8ghz on all 3 of my i7s. The bonus is cooler temps too.


----------



## mike047 (Sep 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Even though I hate to* back off of my overclock*, I have to admit this is true. My numbers shot up once I backed down from 4.0ghz to 3.8ghz on all 3 of my i7s. The bonus is cooler temps too.



I have always been a advocate for *moderate* overclocks.......running 24/7 are better producers.  Set and forget, no headaches


----------



## hat (Sep 29, 2009)

So you backed down 200MHz and your point output increace??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

hat said:


> So you backed down 200MHz and your point output increace??



Well if I recall correctly his rigs will sometimes be found off when he got home, meaning instability.  you can benchmark at 4.6 ghz lets say and say, if so 4.2 Ghz should easily be stable for 24/7.  Its not that easy let me tell you, over 4ghz its hard to have a fully stable rig.  it takes time, even if you have a great clocking CPU.

my E7200 is doing as much as it did when clocked to 3.2 Ghz.  Now at stock settings.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2009)

close numbers so far for CP,Buck,Ion,onedub,velvet and, me 




i'm sure the next update i will get ass raped by CP and buck


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> close numbers so far for CP,Buck,Ion,onedub,velvet and, me
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/wcg_sep_29.jpg
> i'm sure the next update i will get ass raped by CP and buck



Excellent, looks like I'm having another productive day.

WCG is showing that this is my second highest day thusfar by points (and results)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2009)

its showing that this is my 3rd highest day. I have gotten alot more before...looks like CP and buck both left me behind on the last update but ion is still right on me.  keep up the good work


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2009)

My production today is pretty poor. With the change in my $ situation I think I might move to i7 this year, guess it depends on Christmas shopping really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah my last update was pretty good.   Think it was 1,600 points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

I brought down voltage for my 24/7 crunching settings.


used to be 1.341v


----------



## HammerON (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice CP!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice CP, I'm jealous I have one D0 and she's on air right now until I get my modded Lian-Li PC-B70 top from PerformancePC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice CP!



Thanks dude.   It's been like that about two days, I'll try another notch lower till it crashes.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice CP, I'm jealous I have one D0 and she's on air right now until I get my modded Lian-Li PC-B70 top from PerformancePC



I need to move down south so I can buy up everything you upgrade.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks bogmali.   I gotta thank Paul for this,  he sold me a god damn awesome piece of silicone man.  How's your d0 doing on air?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2009)

My E2200 is being sent off to pasture to a life of Youtube, Internet browsing, and music (will be younger brother's computer). Looks like a Phenom 9650 Quad will be taking its place. WCG1 is being 99% replaced by mid next week, and the i7 may still be coming. Ridiculous (at least for me) 

Probably means some Socket 754 parts will be added to the Crunchers helping Crunchers thread as well


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My E2200 is being sent off to pasture to a life of Youtube, Internet browsing, and music (will be younger brother's computer). Looks like a Phenom 9650 Quad will be taking its place. WCG1 is being 99% replaced by mid next week, and the i7 may still be coming. Ridiculous (at least for me)



So is the E2200 still going to crunching? (If not...:shadedshu)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> So is the E2200 still going to crunching? (If not...:shadedshu)



Probably not since he never has his computer on more than 6hours a week. He would never meet deadlines! 

I don't think its that bad a deal, drop 2 cores and 4 more take its place


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

6,000 points today so far and I can't even get pie, but hey this makes me very proud, shows how far we have came.  Good job everyone


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 6,000 points today so far and I can't even get pie, but hey this makes me very proud, shows how far we have came.  Good job everyone



Good Job Bro!  Did you get your cat5/cat6 cable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good Job Bro!  Did you get your cat5/cat6 cable?



yessir I did 


Now, I got the QX up and running, but has internet issues and I gotta hit the sack.  It'll suck to have to wait till tomorrow afternoon to start having it submit results.  Imma try to fix it now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, Imma have to just reinstall windows on the QX rig and it'll be done tomorrow.  Nothing will validate so Imma leave it off and enjoy the cooler temps.  I'll keep you guys posted on this tomorrow.  For now my i7 and E7200 are full steam


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

I feel ya man. My uncle put togeather a computer for his wife (who only uses it for generic internet shit ala facebook, youtube etc) with an E6550. He plans to buy a fat quad core for his main computer and give her his E8400... all for the typical grandma internet machine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

hat said:


> I feel ya man. My uncle put togeather a computer for his wife (who only uses it for generic internet shit ala facebook, youtube etc) with an E6550. He plans to buy a fat quad core for his main computer and give her his E8400... all for the typical grandma internet machine.



My buddies mother who just uses the computer for the same, internet and stuff, no gaming at all.  She has a Q6600, 8 gigs of DDR2 1150 ram i believe, and a badass mobo.  Im trying to convince him to trade the Q for my E7200 so I can put the quad to crunch


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm going to be down to just one rig for a few days. I sold an entire i7 rig, and it's going to take a few days to get the parts to replace it, and I also sold one of my other i7 chips, and I'm waiting for that replacement to come too. I'm hoping to be back up full force by Wednesday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't worry Paul, I got my fleet up at full force including the qx.   This will compenst a bit for your downtime.  Just need that backplate, temps on the qx are a little scary .  Have it crunching at 45% for the moment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Got home and my i7 was off.  Power outtage again.  This is seriously starting to piss me off!!!!!!!!!!!


Paul, got the stuff today, so I'll be putting the cooler on the QX and cranking that sucka up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got home and my i7 was off.  Power outtage again.  This is seriously starting to piss me off!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Paul, got the stuff today, so I'll be putting the cooler on the QX and cranking that sucka up



Go into the BIOS and tell the computer to auto power-on after a power failure.  Should be pretty easy to find just by poking around, otherwise the manual should tell you how to do so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Go into the BIOS and tell the computer to auto power-on after a power failure.  Should be pretty easy to find just by poking around, otherwise the manual should tell you how to do so



I've seen it, i'll set it next reboot.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright guys, cooler is on the QX, all stock for now, but the fleet is up at full force 

Pics to come


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

nice CP i see i am not going to be close to you anytime soon.. But i am getting closer to Velvet everyday


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweet, where do you get XP x64?  I've heard x64 gives a points boost compared to x86


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL I forgot about my old Dell Crunching away! It's a little trooper!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

i just aquired enough cooling, to power a server cluster (on water ;-))

if i can get enough hardware, i would be surely capable of more...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks guys.  It replaced one of my Duals.  I'll be doing som overclocking soon .  Squeeze A bit more out. Of it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks guys.  It replaced one of my Duals.  I'll be doing som overclocking soon .  Squeeze A bit more out. Of it



good luck.. I still plan next month to replace 2 of my duals with quads...that is if i can find a quad for $80 or less (Phenom I or phenom/athlon II) for the 2nd rig. but for the main one still plan on the AII  x4 620

EDIT:If i come across a killer deal i will replace all 3 duals with quads


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

i just got my 4850 refunded. i just cant decide whether to buy a 5850 or a new board+ddr3

the card seems more useable,looking at my current....
suggestions!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just got my 4850 refunded. i just cant decide whether to buy a 5850 or a new board+ddr3
> 
> the card seems more useable,looking at my current....
> suggestions!



i say 5850. You have a nice setup already and wouldn't see much benefit to go AM3


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

i hoped you will say that, but im quite tempted to raise my output^^
ah fuck it, this time i need the graphics power. maybe i can find another i7 user, that wants to trade output for a whole 5850


----------



## theonedub (Oct 3, 2009)

Officially purchased a Phenom 9650 Quad, so long E2200 hello PPD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Officially purchased a Phenom 9650 Quad, so long E2200 hello PPD



I have been looking for a 9650 X4 your not from the US are you? But anyways congrats/ how much you pay for it?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

What's up guys  

@theonedub 
Nice man!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have been looking for a 9650 X4 your not from the US are you? But anyways congrats/ how much you pay for it?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104732
this thread?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Winnar! And a motherboard to boot  Awesome deal I think. 

I am from the US, Northern CA as in Northern California not Canada or elsewhere  

Xazax just posted a Newegg deal in the Hot Deals forum, OEM Phenom II X4 805 for 79.99 @ Frys B&M. I still like my deal with MB, no tax, and no gas


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer sprechen Sie Deutsch?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

sehr gut sogar, herr mindweaver
aber du kannst Du sagen wenn du magst


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Nett. Ich spreche ein wenig. Zustimmung.. hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

Deutsch ist sehr schwierig. Woher kannst du es?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Ich habe getrunken! hehehe  Zu einem besseren Leben!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Are the puppies talking about me?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

Deutsches Bier vermutlich
Das macht Menschen weltweit schwach

@CP
no David, the puppies would be called "die welpen" in german, we only have a little talk about alcohol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

sorry my Deutsch is rusty..lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

np Mindweaver, i just said: 
probably the german beer. 
that tempts people all around the world


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh..lol i got that.. hehehe I was telling you my german is off a little.. and more when i'm drunk..lol
I'm setting in front of a 29 year old bottle of Beameister! never been open..lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

beameister moselbluemchen 1970


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

ah i dont got that, np your writing is 100% correct

i dont know if you can still drink that. but i believe it makes a very nice deco object
how did you stored it? cool, dark and in laying position?
my mother just drank a 200 euro guado al tasso 1999 just for fun!! i nearly killed her! (a month ago )
the good thing.... they are on ebay, and she has to rebuy^^


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

yep and cool to the touch.. hehehe i just get it out every once in a while... hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

will you ever open it?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Eines Tages


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

ich hoffe nicht das es dein letzter tag ist,an dem du die flasche aufmachen willst
trink sie mit einer frau,die dir sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Are the puppies talking about me?



No lol sorry didn't see you in here..lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Ich habe meinen Vater versprochen, dass ich es mit ihm irgendwann öffnen würde


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

achso. auch eine gute wahl ;-)
du willst wohl darauf warten das die flasche 50 jahre alt ist


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> No lol sorry didn't see you in here..lol



man its getting pretty hot in this damn room.  imma go downstairs and crank the AC up some more.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Ich darf jene Flasche kaufen müssen. Ich weiß nicht, wenn mein Vater hier das lang sein wird.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man its getting pretty hot in this damn room.  imma go downstairs and crank the AC up some more.



Crank it up! I did mine earlier..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Here are the pics of the cooler installed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Crank it up! I did mine earlier..lol



just did, its getting a bit cooler now.  THe QX's hottest core is 39ºc with a new fan I put on the cooler   room for overclocking anyone?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just did, its getting a bit cooler now.  THe QX's hottest core is 39ºc with a new fan I put on the cooler   room for overclocking anyone?



Wow, Very nice! is that a 9600 pro? I started to say a fx 5700 but it's a red pcb.. hehehe i've got a fx 5700 with a blue bcb and green heatsink and fan.. evga that looks just like that!..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, Very nice! is that a 9600 pro? I started to say a fx 5700 but it's a red pcb.. hehehe i've got a fx 5700 with a blue bcb and green heatsink and fan.. evga that looks just like that!..lol



negative.

That's a Geforce MX420 PCI   Ol' school 

I was going to throw this away, even on boards are better, but I kept it.  Now it's serving well


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> negative.
> 
> That's a Geforce MX420 PCI   Ol' school
> 
> I was going to throw this away, even on boards are better, but I kept it.  Now it's serving well



lol I have one of those too.. hercules prophet II.. but agp 64mb


----------



## Duxx (Oct 3, 2009)

Ich habe alle von Ihnen, wieder auf.  (translator SUCKS, thats supposed to say I own all of you... lol)

Yah i don't speak German, mom does, not I. 

BOO YA !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> lol I have one of those too.. hercules prophet II.. but agp 64mb



I have an x300 in my other cruncher    Some ol' school hardware


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

@Duxx
Sie machen? hehehe j/k you do


----------



## Duxx (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> @Duxx
> Sie machen? hehehe j/k you do



I try


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have an x300 in my other cruncher    Some ol' school hardware



nice! i've got a monster voodoo card 2mb hehehe pci.. monster voodoo 2 8mb, 12mb, banchee 16mb... I could keep going but beer good..lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't remember what MX card it was maybe the 430.. but you could volt mod it to a quadro that was 4 to 6 times as much in price.. with a little less ram.. but still nice.. i did that for a few rigs in our drafting department years ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

cool stuff, my buddy has a voodoo 5  he has pictures of it too!  ill try to post some when I can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

night ladies.  I'm done for the night.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

I remember my first year of college I created a sphere with a jupiter texture with AutoCAD R13. Then created a 30 frame rotation with 2 light sources useing lightwave.. It took over 24 hours to render... lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

It was on a pentium 100 with an 8mb card.. i rendered it with a pII400 with the volt modded MX card and it done it in 30 sec.. hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> night ladies.  I'm done for the night.



Nite bro! sweet crunching! lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

hey HammerON, and oily_17 what's up guys!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

And theonedub!  any of you guys know where we are at on crunching badges?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

wow, I better slow down.. I'll brake my (3.48/day) avg... lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

So far I've had 21 rigs to return work today!  is that good? not shiv's good but under bogmali good? hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

holy batman!   Mindweaver, did you have like a seizure or something when hitting the post reply button.  Just like posted all sorts of replies.  Told you to stay off that booze!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> hey HammerON, and oily_17 what's up guys!



Doing well, just trying to get my rigs running 24/7 without hiccups.Got some issues with my Folders down clocking and have to reboot every so often, so it's back to stock clocks to sort this out  



Mindweaver said:


> And theonedub!  any of you guys know where we are at on crunching badges?



I think W1zz has a first sample of the badge up, just like the Folding one but with the WCG logo.



Chicken Patty said:


> holy batman!   Mindweaver, .. Told you to stay off that booze!



Nah, it's the weekend...just stay on the booze  

EDIT: First update of the day was good for me, I think it is some left overs from the past couple of days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Doing well, just trying to get my rigs running 24/7 without hiccups.Got some issues with my Folders down clocking and have to reboot every so often, so it's back to stock clocks to sort this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you see what happens when he stays on the booze?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> do you see what happens when he stays on the booze?



lol...yea I guess keyboard and booze dont mix that well


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Ich darf jene Flasche kaufen müssen. Ich weiß nicht, wenn mein Vater hier das lang sein wird.



how much you paid for it?


Duxx, google translator sucks donkey balls
youre saying: "i pick you all up"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> lol...yea I guess keyboard and booze dont mix that well



computers and booze  when im drunken i cant fit these damn molex, and i pull out cables the whole time,without recognizing it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> lol...yea I guess keyboard and booze dont mix that well



yeah, "step away from the keyboard"  


I can't wait for my next update, should be good


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah my points have been low for a couple of days...could be alot of results Pending


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah my points have been low for a couple of days...could be alot of results Pending



it happens.  Everybody has their lower days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

man, this QX is really helping out a ton


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

nice CP.Your making me want quads even more  I'm stuck between getting a "smart phone" or 2(or 3) Quads... Someone want to give me there input?

BTW i had low points yesterday


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy batman!   Mindweaver, did you have like a seizure or something when hitting the post reply button.  Just like posted all sorts of replies.  Told you to stay off that booze!



I was told if you can't make company with yourself, then who else can you talk too?.... lol j/k.. I just made that up..lol Bro i was bored as hell.. and everybody went to bed early.. hehehe That maybe the only way I'll hit 5,000 posts...lol 



oily_17 said:


> lol...yea I guess keyboard and booze dont mix that well



I liked your first statement..lol but no they don't..lol



Velvet Wafer said:


> how much you paid for it?



I've not bought it yet.. I was just saying if it needs to be 50 years old.. I'd have to buy it...


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, this QX is really helping out a ton
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091003/Capture060.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091003/Capture061.jpg



Good Job CP! I want a QX... or an i7 our hell an i5....lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice CP.Your making me want quads even more  I'm stuck between getting a "smart phone" or 2(or 3) Quads... Someone want to give me there input?
> 
> BTW i had low points yesterday



stop that! buy the quads! no smartphone! never!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

Man, b/t messing around with 2 of my rigs, and one of them being down completely, my numbers are going to suck for a few days.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> stop that! buy the quads! no smartphone! never!



I love the smart phone but the quads will be more useful and last longer... so i think its best to buy the quads


Paulieg said:


> Man, b/t messing around with 2 of my rigs, and one of them being down completely, my numbers are going to suck for a few days.



hope you get everything worked out...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice CP.Your making me want quads even more  I'm stuck between getting a "smart phone" or 2(or 3) Quads... Someone want to give me there input?
> 
> BTW i had low points yesterday



Well it seems like the obvious choice to me 
Quads all the way


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Well it seems like the obvious choice to me
> Quads all the way



it would give me a nice output boost...maybe 2 quads and a better phone(not a smart phone ) that could be a good compromise don't you think?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it would give me a nice output boost...maybe 2 quads and a better phone(not a smart phone ) that could be a good compromise don't you think?



Yes.  Even two Athlon II X4s should be about 3k combined, maybe closer to 3.5k if OCed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yes.  Even two Athlon II X4s should be about 3k combined, maybe closer to 3.5k if OCed



trust me they will be overclocked. I'm thinking buy 1 Athlon II X4 first and see if it works in any of the other boards(i know it will work in 1 board for sure) that don't say its supported but supports other PII's if it works in them then buy a 2nd if not try to find 1or2 used PI.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> trust me they will be overclocked. I'm thinking buy 1 Athlon II X4 first and see if it works in any of the other boards(i know it will work in 1 board for sure) that don't say its supported but supports other PII's if it works in them then buy a 2nd if not try to find 1or2 used PI.



Instead of buying the Athlon II X4's.. Check out the new PII X4 805's for a few more bucks or even cheaper. There is a post on here @ fryies for 79 bucks.. That's a steal, I think other places have them for 105. They also have L3.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Instead of buying the Athlon II X4's.. Check out the new PII X4 805's for a few more bucks or even cheaper. There is a post on here @ fryies for 79 bucks.. That's a steal, I think other places have them for 105. They also have L3.



maybe newegg will have them next month when i can buy. The L3 would be nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

to some it up. 


Quad core > phone anyday


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice CP.Your making me want quads even more  I'm stuck between getting a "smart phone" or 2(or 3) Quads... Someone want to give me there input?
> 
> BTW i had low points yesterday



Both  Go for 2 quads and the smartphone!

I went from a HTC Wizard to Titan, then to a bare bones Moto C139 for 18 months, and just recently picked up my HTC Raphael (ATT Fuze/Diamond Pro). While smartphones are not necessary they really are convenient. If there was a WCG Client for it it be crunching all day at my desk at work  I hope 'smart phone' doesn't mean iPhone though :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

hell no! no i phone for me.I don't like them...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2009)

What phone are you looking for? 

And to keep this on topic a little.. No Fry's location in your area for the Phenom II 805? Is the price in your budget?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 4, 2009)

I got my 720 crunching under the TPU name. Its being used as a heater for my house


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

theonedub said:


> What phone are you looking for?
> 
> And to keep this on topic a little.. No Fry's location in your area for the Phenom II 805? Is the price in your budget?



Looking at alot of the Palms and The nokia E63 ATM 

also not so much a smart phone but the Pantech slate C530 is also on my list. But leaning toward the Nokia E63 because of the wifi (could be VARY useful at school and when i'm at friends house or other places with wifi)

I don't think there is any frys around me. The 805 will be in my budget next month(ATM don't have the $$$) but by that time they won't be on sale anyways...



PP Mguire said:


> I got my 720 crunching under the TPU name. Its being used as a heater for my house



nice to have you join the cause. 4 of my rigs are being used to heat my room.(3 X2s + AXP=)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2009)

Well if there is any sale at Fry's that you want to try and get in on, PM me and I will see what I can do. Frys is not too far a drive from my work.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Well if there is any sale at Fry's that you want to try and get in on, PM me and I will see what I can do. Frys is not too far a drive from my work.



thank you i will keep an eye out next month when i get some money to spend. If there is something that i want i will let you know


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you i will keep an eye out next month when i get some money to spend. If there is something that i want i will let you know



Newegg should have them by then bro... and maybe cheaper or around the same.  but those 805 look nice.. it will hurt the athlon II x4 or hopefully drop them in price.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Newegg should have them by then bro... and maybe cheaper or around the same.  but those 805 look nice.. it will hurt the athlon II x4 or hopefully drop them in price.


It would be great if the egg had them for the same price.It would be even nicer if it made the athlon II go to around $80If that happened it would be great and i would sure hope all my board could accept them. If so i would have a quad in all 3


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea id def be putting an Athlon X4 in another AM3 board and fold with that too.

I used to be a hardcore F@H folder about a year and a half ago. But due to arguments with my family that eventually caused me to move out i had to quit folding. It was nice having my window open in 20 degree weather (F) all because my AthlonX2 cranked the heat out.


----------



## hat (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I just moved to 3125MHz from 3000MHz on my Kuma so my points should creep up a tiny bit faster.


----------



## hat (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow this thing is miserable... back down to 3000MHz... It can do 3 hours of linpack and play bf2 for ~2 hours, but it just BSOD'd on me after ~10 minutes of BF2. Yet other people can have it stable at 3.2GHz at the same voltage.

What the dick man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

looks like if you want higher points its time to upgrade  the Athlon II x4 620 is cheap and performs decent maybe look into that.(but they don't overclock vary good just like the old Athlons they max out around 3.3-3.4ghz)

also what voltage did you try?

BTW the other people could have been using ACC on there AMD chipset. you have Nvidia chipset so that isn't possible and could be holding  you back


----------



## hat (Oct 4, 2009)

1.30v for 3GHz linpack stable. 1.35v for 3125MHz linpack stable for 3 hours, then bf2 stable for 2 hours, then BSOD after ~10-15 minutes.

I don't want to upgrade as 3GHz is fine for what I do. The only fruit an upgrade would bear is more points in WCG.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

hat said:


> 1.30v for 3GHz linpack stable. 1.35v for 3125MHz linpack stable for 3 hours, then bf2 stable for 2 hours, then BSOD after ~10-15 minutes.
> 
> I don't want to upgrade as 3GHz is fine for what I do. The only fruit an upgrade would bear is more points in WCG.



thats the only reason i am going to upgrade


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks like if you want higher points its time to upgrade  the Athlon II x4 620 is cheap and performs decent maybe look into that.(but they don't overclock vary good just like the old Athlons they max out around 3.3-3.4ghz)
> 
> also what voltage did you try?
> 
> BTW the other people could have been using ACC on there AMD chipset. you have Nvidia chipset so that isn't possible and could be holding  you back



Nvidia has its own ACC.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats the only reason i am going to upgrade


Sounds like a good enough reason to upgrade to me 


PP Mguire said:


> Nvidia has its own ACC.


NCC, I believe it is called


----------



## hat (Oct 5, 2009)

Not on my unleet board.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 5, 2009)

My pos Asus 750a had it and i was crap for an unlocked 940


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 5, 2009)

It's almost funny that my dell 2.4Ghz machine has been working 24/7 for months and I'm bottom place lol.....I wonder what this AMD 620 is going to do. It's also been busting out some work......


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2009)

Velvet, you're on my top 10 conquest list


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 5, 2009)

I am working on a deal that will leave me with 1 less rig. So that means less WCG power for about a month but i will have more folding power


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc 	31.72days

[Ion]         285.15days

awww dammit

do it pos, folding isnt for me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> p_o_s_pc 	31.72days
> 
> [Ion]         285.15days
> 
> ...


i'm just waiting for the other guy to get back to me with the final answer... but when i get the rig to replace it i will be back with more cpu power  

btw the way it looks i'm nipping at your heals


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

i have lost all my random crunchers (windows destroyed,open flames rising from a pci slot,dont ask me how he did it), currently using the 955 24h, an 3.2ghz X2 12 hours daily, a 2.9ghz toledo X2 24h, and an a normal atom 24 h. all at 100


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have lost all my random crunchers (windows destroyed,open flames rising from a pci slot,dont ask me how he did it), currently using the 955 24h, an 3.2ghz X2 12 hours daily, a 2.9ghz toledo X2 24h, and an a normal atom 24 h. all at 100



that could be how your numbers are lower but still not bad. I'm only crunching on the 3 x2s and the 2 P4s.The rooms the rigs are in was just getting way too hot for me. maybe when it starts to snow(lower temps) i can stand to crunch full force again.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

the rads eliminated the heat problem so far. also my ambients are below 20 degrees. here in north germany, its cold und stormy 200 days a year.semi-countryside. we share similar weather with london


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the rads eliminated the heat problem so far. also my ambients are below 20 degrees. here in north germany, its cold und stormy 200 days a year.semi-countryside. we share similar weather with london



i'm not having overheating of computer parts just overheating of me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am working on a deal that will leave me with 1 less rig. So that means less WCG power for about a month but i will have more folding power



Maybe I will be able to overtake you again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm not having overheating of computer parts just overheating of me



i meant that^^. radiators will lower your room temp, believe me .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> *Maybe* I will be able to overtake you again


maybe is right. But i think 2 x2s and 2 p4s can hold you off. But even if you do i will get you back when i get the quad(s)


Velvet Wafer said:


> i meant that^^. radiators will lower your room temp, believe me .



hows that possible  if thats true i'm going out tonight and stea...err i mean getting some radiators


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe is right. But i think 2 x2s and 2 p4s can hold you off. But even if you do i will get you back when i get the quad(s)
> 
> 
> hows that possible  if thats true i'm going out tonight and stea...err i mean getting some radiators



no big thinking: big rads (and small) will hold your water cooooool so the proc is cool e.g. has a lower leakage, which means better undervolting and lower watts used. they also dissipate the heat much faster than an air cooler, so no "oven-effect" gets to use (look at the maximum temp,you air shouldnt be much warmer. this will also benefit leakage +watts. i have no other solution to this... could be that the ambients suddenly dropped to a useable level


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no big thinking: big rads (and small) will hold your water cooooool so the proc is cool e.g. has a lower leakage, which means better undervolting and lower watts used. they also dissipate the heat much faster than an air cooler, so no "oven-effect" gets to use (look at the maximum temp,you air shouldnt be much warmer. this will also benefit leakage +watts. i have no other solution to this... could be that the ambients suddenly dropped to a useable level



so your saying no not possible...I see it like this about the same watts of heat are getting dumped into the air no matter using air or water.you know as well as i do that if i had water i wouldn't be undervolting any i would be giving it more voltage and more speed and in turn would just make the room even hotter


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

i believe the ring of devil is as following: voltage=leakage=heat=more voltage=leakage=heat
to simplify it: try it for yourself, if you dont believe it ;-) my 3.2ghz x2 cruncher (g2 stepping) with a stock cooler raised even the temps in the other rig, as it stand beside them. the 2.9ghz 939, which should be much hotter, runs unrecognizable cool. with water ;-). when your rad is cool, the air, traveling out of it, is also cool.sounds logical,eh?because water temperature is not equal to cooling capability. at a certain point, the temperature bottlenecks at the design of the block (with big rads). the water in the 939 loop for example, and the water in the 240 rad, never exceed 30 degrees much.tho the core temperatures are much worser,as normal.
do you understand? air as a medium is more prone to be as warm as the core temperature, than water, due to water taking much higher amounts of energy, before warming. air coolers also tend to suck their own air, or to circulate used,warmed air, if not configured perfectly
i dont know if you can understand that, but i hope it i dont know if my english is good enough for such a complicated task


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

I got what your trying to say. I had to read it a few times because i am so damn tired.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 6, 2009)

Bah, soooooo close to 90K!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Bah, soooooo close to 90K!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091005/WCG 3.png



good job dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

dammit, my QX had locked up. I loaded defaults, but for some reason it loaded 450fsb.  It had a lower multi set so clock wasnt high.  But a bus of that speed requires a bit of tweaking.  Obviously since everything else was at default, it locked up.  So I set it manually.  Hopefully now all three rigs will be at full steam if nothing stops them!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

man I'm plagued with issues.  I think the issues I was having with the i7 are PSU related.  with the CPU overclocked, although LinX stable, is causes the videocard to stop responding.  Monitors go black, video card fan spins up to max and i'm forced to restart.  I have everything at defaults settings/speeds and now it's fine.  Anyway to test out the PSU before sending it out for RMA or something?  Or any how to's online you guys might have came across?  

The i7 is crunching, just at stock speeds, thus decreasing its output tremendously.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I'm plagued with issues.  I think the issues I was having with the i7 are PSU related.  with the CPU overclocked, although LinX stable, is causes the videocard to stop responding.  Monitors go black, video card fan spins up to max and i'm forced to restart.  I have everything at defaults settings/speeds and now it's fine.  Anyway to test out the PSU before sending it out for RMA or something?  Or any how to's online you guys might have came across?
> 
> The i7 is crunching, just at stock speeds, thus decreasing its output tremendously.



Could you try the PSU in the QX rig?  OCed QXs draw a lot of power (as do massively OCed Pentium Ds, I might add)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Could you try the PSU in the QX rig?  OCed QXs draw a lot of power (as do massively OCed Pentium Ds, I might add)



 Dont know how high I can clock it as I'm new to S 775 and the board java million options.   But I can tryto run that psu an both 3870x2's on the qx and see how that goes.   That should draw enough power heh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey shiv,

everything ok dude?  You barely beat me for some pie this morning.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dont know how high I can clock it as I'm new to S 775 and the board java million options.   But I can tryto run that psu an both 3870x2's on the qx and see how that goes.   That should draw enough power heh?



Would try single 3870x2, because if it is truly the power supply you might kill all the hardware that it's connected to. Then again, same can be said for your i7 rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Would try single 3870x2, because if it is truly the power supply you might kill all the hardware that it's connected to. Then again, same can be said for your i7 rig.



I agree.  I'll figure something out when I get home.   Would the  power cable have anythingto do with it?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree.  I'll figure something out when I get home.   *Would the  power cable have anythingto do with it?*



No, cables don't really ever go "bad".  In fact, it's has never happened to me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

as of today i have 1 rig less. I have the parts ready to be shipped out.So numbers for me are going to be alittle lower till i get the money for the Quad



[Ion] said:


> No, cables don't really ever go "bad".  In fact, it's has never happened to me



a cable in a way can go "bad" had it happen to me before..Its rare that it happens but if the cable has taken abuse it can happen.. Maybe try a different one anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys.  However I think 
y issue has to do with memory low gap as I am having issues with windows reading my amount of ran correctly.  Which that can be a sign of the low gap needing some tweaking


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I'm plagued with issues.  I think the issues I was having with the i7 are PSU related.  with the CPU overclocked, although LinX stable, is causes the videocard to stop responding.  Monitors go black, video card fan spins up to max and i'm forced to restart.  I have everything at defaults settings/speeds and now it's fine.  Anyway to test out the PSU before sending it out for RMA or something?  Or any how to's online you guys might have came across?
> 
> The i7 is crunching, just at stock speeds, thus decreasing its output tremendously.



Get yourself a PSU tester or multimeter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Paul, however imma tweak my memory low gap when I get home, it might be that.  Windows is not seeing all of my ram neither so it's all adding up.  Hopefully it's that.  I'll keep you guys informed.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

sry, for infecting you with the mysterious error disease


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sry, for infecting you with the mysterious error disease



  if I start getting the BSOD you get then i'd really freak out


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

it worked out to Driver Irql not less or equal 0x00000007

these are more common

at least the hdaudio.sys error vanished ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

i am going to hate to see my numbers soon when i have to give up the other X2 that will leave me with just a dual and a few P4s


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn guys my other set of Dominator 1gb x2 DDR2 1066 crapped out on me.. Luckily i had a spare set of G.Skill DDR2 800 1gb x 2.. but i lost over 8 hours of crunching on my Q9550.. It's back up but my points will be down... Can't have nothing...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

dont feel bad mindweaver, im trying to sort out the issues with my i7 rig still.

Dont get it.  card will stop responding with my 4.3 Ghz overclock.  Now im at 4.1 Ghz and its fine.  What the hell!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2009)

What power supply are you using? How many rails?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> What power supply are you using? How many rails?



single 12v.  PCP&C 860W


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 7, 2009)

what voltages and clocks do you ran the dominators?

strange cp... you installed the new forceware maybe?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what voltages and clocks do you ran the dominators?
> 
> strange cp... you installed the new forceware maybe?



naw, i've installed new ones afterwards, but the problem was having from before as well.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 7, 2009)

if its not the psu... its the cooling or the board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what voltages and clocks do you ran the dominators?
> 
> strange cp... you installed the new forceware maybe?





Velvet Wafer said:


> if its not the psu... its the cooling or the board



naw, its outside a case.  Cooling is not an issue.  PSU is the only thing I can think off.  But the voltages are almost identical, why won't it happen now?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> single 12v.  PCP&C 860W



Cool that's a good ps and single is always better. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> what voltages and clocks do you ran the dominators?
> 
> strange cp... you installed the new forceware maybe?



2.10v.. This set you have to set the voltage to get the 1066MHz or it will default to 1.8v 800MHz.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken are you using any kind of line cleaner?.. like a UPS? Do you have a lot of brown outs? If you're not feeding your psu solid maybe? Just a thought.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Chicken are you using any kind of line cleaner?.. like a UPS? Do you have a lot of brown outs? If you're not feeding your psu solid maybe? Just a thought.



naw, just straight into the socket.

Unless I am drawing too much power maybe?  I have 3 rigs in my room, but if the power grid was to be crapping or something then wouldn't all the rigs do the same.  I switched cables to use the one that came with the PSU, maybe this cable is bad???


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2009)

You can always test the cable bro.. but I've got 15 year old cables that still work.. hehehe Most of the time its just the ground pin braking off.. Not really the cable failing.. Here if you don't have one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899887004 ... Pick one up or a multi meter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I got it figured out, I think.

I removed the waterloop getting ready to start checking stuff out again.  I removed it from the mobo tray, it was not in the case though, I was just using the mobo tray as the mobos resting place.  I put my qx cruncher in the TT case now .  So the tech station where the qx used to sit, is now home for the i7.  its on stock cooler but i loaded my 4.3 Ghz settings and without load I just let it run furmark, and it ran for about five minutes perfectly fine.  I am at defaults now and crunching 

It could have only either been grounding to the tray, or the block grounding, what do you guys think?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2009)

Just ordered another i7 920 and am looking for the rest of the parts necessary to complete the build. I just can't stand to see CP getting that pie!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet, should be another 30K PPD overclocked


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

good job hammer


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2009)

seems we have less than 50% of the team crunching.

i've been watching this for about 2 weeks now.

any ideas on how to get this up a bit?

how can we nicely get some of our idle members going again?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 7, 2009)

To the members who have stopped crunching, please rejoin us in our crunching efforts, we dearly miss you.  I understand that crunching can be a big power draw amongst other things, and given today's economy still not being as strong as it has been, this can be a tall order.  But we are not asking for 24/7 commitment like all of us do, only that you do as best you can.  Thank you to those who already are contributing, we look forward to regaining the support of any members who wish to contribute again, and we will always welcome new members with great pleasure.

dark2099


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2009)

i wanna turn that 40% into at least 60%

if you view my stats you can see im going once again.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=565031


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

holy shit, fit
 going once again, AWESOME 


I got 3 rigs going 14 threads total.  

i7 920 (8 threads)
QX9650 (4 threads)
E7200 (2 threads)

E7200 was down all night and day.  had some network issues, but is back up just now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

i only have threads 9 ATM
4200(2 threads)
5kBE(2threads) 
P4 Ht(2threads)
P4(1 thread)
AXP(1thread)
celly D(1thread)

can't wait to get the quad and to get the other phenom crunching again then i will have 15 threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i only have threads 9 ATM
> 4200(2 threads)
> 5kBE(2threads)
> P4 Ht(2threads)
> ...



at that point your output should be very similar to mines, give or take.    That'll be awesome.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> at that point your output should be very similar to mines, give or take.    That'll be awesome.



i hope so but i think yours maybe alittle higher still because the CPUs you have crunching are more powerful. But if i get a board for the other dual(after i get the quad) then i will have 17 threads then i think we will be neck and neck


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn it! Ewiz took forever to get my i7 860 shipped out, and now the UPS tracking has just shown "billing information received" for 2 days. It's probably going to be another 3-5 business days before I get the chip, and my points are suffering!!



Fitseries3 said:


> i wanna turn that 40% into at least 60%
> 
> if you view my stats you can see im going once again.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=565031



Good to see you back fits!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

10 threads here
Q9400 (4 threads)
E6550 (2 threads)
3 P4s and P4 Celerons (3 threads)
Pentium M (1 thread)
But I'm still getting thrashed by POS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i hope so but i think yours maybe alittle higher still because the CPUs you have crunching are more powerful. But if i get a board for the other dual(after i get the quad) then i will have 17 threads then i think we will be neck and neck



yeah true, but that's why I said give or take, but shouldn't be too far off.



Paulieg said:


> Damn it! Ewiz took forever to get my i7 860 shipped out, and now the UPS tracking has just shown "billing information received" for 2 days. It's probably going to be another 3-5 business days before I get the chip, and my points are suffering!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back fits!



Don't worry dude, as you can tell we got your back


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2009)

seems we are doing a tad better than earlier...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2009)

is Zipzoomfly a good place to buy parts from? If so i found Ph II X4 805 there for $109.99($10 more then Athlon II 620)


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is Zipzoomfly a good place to buy parts from? If so i found Ph II X4 805 there for $109.99($10 more then Athlon II 620)



People have mixed experiences with ZZF. I've never had a problem though. They are just not quite as fast as the egg.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

ZipZoomFly is a perfectly fine place to buy parts, I bought 2 PNY 9600GSOs from them for $40 each back in June, cards arrived 3 days after order was placed


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> People have mixed experiences with ZZF. I've never had a problem though. *They are just not quite as fast as the egg.*


Yeah, Newegg has really spoiled us to the point that I hate shopping elsewhere. If you want a successful business model, just look at the Egg.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yeah, Newegg has really spoiled us to the point that I hate shopping elsewhere. If you want a successful business model, just look at the Egg.





[Ion] said:


> ZipZoomFly is a perfectly fine place to buy parts, I bought 2 PNY 9600GSOs from them for $40 each back in June, cards arrived 3 days after order was placed





Paulieg said:


> People have mixed experiences with ZZF. I've never had a problem though. They are just not quite as fast as the egg.



Thanks for the input guys  If the egg doesn't have them next month i will try ZZF


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks for the input guys  If the egg doesn't have them next month i will try ZZF



Actually, you should look at ewiz too. That's where I buy a majority of my parts now, since I get taxed with Newegg. Fast shipping in general, and their RMA process is pretty decent.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, you should look at ewiz too. That's where I buy a majority of my parts now, since I get taxed with Newegg. Fast shipping in general, and their RMA process is pretty decent.



+1 to ewiz.  Have some killer deals sometimes and always have taken care of customer (at least in my roommates and I experience).


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2009)

woohooo! i got the p4 Xeon server crunching!

xeon prestona 2.4Ghz single core+ HT

1GB SD-ECC

dual socket (only 1 proc  ) dell server board

3 32GB scsi drives in raid 0

creative banshee 16mb card

folding away!! its hit or miss though the wireless adpater totally sucks but she will fold 24/7 and hopefully i can get a more stable connection eventually  this dynex G adapter blows hard.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> woohooo! i got the p4 Xeon server crunching!
> 
> xeon prestona 2.4Ghz single core+ HT
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Excellent!



im excited i tried folding on my i7 but omg the heat was scaring me that and with the cards and the proc going at it she got unstable incredably easy. but im super excited now it took me weeks to get the WCG server running but i finally did it! drivers were a nightmare apparently no OS in existence likes the megaraid 500 card and i have alot of OS's but its doing it! and hopefully if the ocnnection doesnt drop out it will even upload WU!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.starmicro.net/detail.aspx?ID=412

omg if i ever find a place that hiring after my layoff for $11 i can get another CPU and HS for the second socket 4 threads FTW! haha im getting wicked excited about this now..totally awsome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

Good job sol.  Hope to see you climbing in those rankings quickly


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> woohooo! i got the p4 Xeon server crunching!
> 
> xeon prestona 2.4Ghz single core+ HT
> 
> ...




I joined up 

And D-Smith its good to know my old server is going to a good cause.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

ion your going to overtake me for sure now.Because i am using a ATI card for folding that doesn't do shit when the CPU is loaded at 100% so i am just using 1 core


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ion your going to overtake me for sure now.Because i am using a ATI card for folding that doesn't do shit when the CPU is loaded at 100% so i am just using 1 core



Excellent 
But you aren't on my conquest list at Free-DC: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=612978
Crunch on 

EDIT:  POS, where's your badge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

sorry guys, but my dual core is down from crunching for just a bit.  I need to used the area to fix a computer I have here.  once it's done, it'll be back up and running


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2009)

So what does everyone think about the new 100 dollar stock quad?

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=575623

Not to shabby I think.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> So what does everyone think about the new 100 dollar stock quad?
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=575623
> 
> Not to shabby I think.



not bad but i would like to see alittle more. Still considering that CPU but i will clock mine


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dear D-Smith,

I love you man so much I just couldn't help myself


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Dear D-Smith,
> 
> I love you man so much I just couldn't help myself
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091008/Xeon.jpg



dude i cannt thank you enough holy shit!!! woot dual procs!! 4 threads on the way boys and i swear to you this server will run 24/7 365


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

I was down 2 rigs for the majority of the day, so my numbers are down. Good news is, my i7 860 has now joined the family, and should start spitting out points in a day or two.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I was down 2 rigs for the majority of the day, so my numbers are down. Good news is, my i7 860 has now joined the family, and should start spitting out points in a day or two.



sweet  the more the merrier!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

I got robbed of pie twice today.  The update before last Duxx had me by 3 points, and now Paulieg has me by just a few points also.  This is BS, share with me guys    Stock clocks are killing my output.


How you like the 860 Paul?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got robbed of pie twice today.  The update before last Duxx had me by 3 points, and now Paulieg has me by just a few points also.  This is BS, share with me guys    Stock clocks are killing my output.
> 
> 
> How you like the 860 Paul?



Can't say yet, since I'm waiting on the 1156 mount for my Megahalems. The stock cooler is so lame that I'm only running stock right now. I did play around with the chip just a bit. I was able to run BOINC for a few minutes at 3.9ghz 1.21v. Had to stop due to heat. I'm guessing this chip will fly once I get the mega on top of her.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can't say yet, since I'm waiting on the 1156 mount for my Megahalems. The stock cooler is so lame that I'm only running stock right now. I did play around with the chip just a bit. I was able to run BOINC for a few minutes at 3.9ghz 1.21v. Had to stop due to heat. I'm guessing this chip will fly once I get the mega on top of her.



you wouldn't happen to have a spare Mega right?  I'd be interested in that, if not I'm purchasing one for my i7 my next paycheck.  on stock cooler right now and i'm running stock clocks too!  I won't be going water for a bit again, till I figure out if I keep it in a case or not.  Plus, if results are good with the mega, I'll keep it on air


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you wouldn't happen to have a spare Mega right?  I'd be interested in that, if not I'm purchasing one for my i7 my next paycheck.  on stock cooler right now and i'm running stock clocks too!  I won't be going water for a bit again, till I figure out if I keep it in a case or not.  Plus, if results are good with the mega, I'll keep it on air



No extras  I have 2 right now. I can tell you that it beats the TRUE by a couple of degrees, and has beefier mounting hardware. In some ways I miss water, but the Mega is the closest thing to water you can get, and there is no maintenance involved. If you grab one, get it from Gary at Sidewinders. He's got it for the best price, and he ships fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No extras  I have 2 right now. I can tell you that it beats the TRUE by a couple of degrees, and has beefier mounting hardware. In some ways I miss water, but the Mega is the closest thing to water you can get, and there is no maintenance involved. If you grab one, get it from Gary at Sidewinders. He's got it for the best price, and he ships fast.



What temps were you getting or are you getting with it and what settings?

Sidewinders was the first place I looked, but PPCS has it cheaper and they are wayyy closer to me than Gary meaning shipping is faster and cheaper.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What temps were you getting or are you getting with it and what settings?
> 
> Sidewinders was the first place I looked, but PPCS has it cheaper and they are wayyy closer to me than Gary meaning shipping is faster and cheaper.



On my 920 I was getting load temps in the low 60's at 3.9ghz. I am talking about serious load though, running BOINC at 100% during a LinX 20 cycle run.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 9, 2009)

Alright just put my other AM2 rig online


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Alright just put my other AM2 rig online



game time


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> game time



damn straight man, once my server is back online thats going to crunch some number for us too. 

Duel Xeon P3's 1ghz per chip
2gb ram
6x9.1gb SCSI drives


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> damn straight man, once my server is back online thats going to crunch some number for us too.
> 
> Duel Xeon P3's 1ghz per chip
> 2gb ram
> 6x9.1gb SCSI drives



thats going to be awesomeness and ill come up and tinker with you and well get mad access times out of those 6 disks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Alright just put my other AM2 rig online


Excellent, thanks bro 


Snipermonkey2 said:


> damn straight man, once my server is back online thats going to crunch some number for us too.
> 
> Duel Xeon P3's 1ghz per chip
> 2gb ram
> 6x9.1gb SCSI drives


Should be good for maybe a bit over 100-130 PPD, I get 120 on the Pentium M @ 1.4ghz


----------



## Duxx (Oct 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got robbed of pie twice today.  The update before last Duxx had me by 3 points, and now Paulieg has me by just a few points also.  This is BS, share with me guys    Stock clocks are killing my output.
> 
> 
> How you like the 860 Paul?



Oh yah respect son! hah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Oh yah respect son! hah



werrrrd!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not bad but i would like to see alittle more. Still considering that CPU but i will clock mine



I want to get my house done first. I NEED A NEW SCREW DOWN TOP FOR MY OCZ PHASE. They didn't answer my email when I asked OCZ if I could buy a new top....sucks....

I plan to use my machine as a heater this winter lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

try looking on Ebay  you can find everything there


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

does anyone know if having the bionic screen saver pop up cuts points? i want to squeez as much as possible out of the server before i get the second proc and for some reason i think the screen saver is shorting production.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> does anyone know if having the bionic screen saver pop up cuts points? i want to squeez as much as possible out of the server before i get the second proc and for some reason i think the screen saver is shorting production.



It does.  I just have all my computers with the screen saver set to "blank"


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It does.  I just have all my computers with the screen saver set to "blank"



kk fixed


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> try looking on Ebay  you can find everything there



I forget what end they have on it. I think another phase uses the same one, and if I find out I bet I can just order one of those.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 9, 2009)

Things are smoothing out on my Q9550.. I've got it back up to 3.4GHz. I'm still using the G.Skill ddr2 800 2 x 1Gb ram. Instead of buying new ram for this legacy hardware, I'm going to save it for the i860 or i920 rig...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

I just encounter.... Freezes... 
Freezes at stock,Freezes with Overclock, Freezes thru nothing. 20 freezes today. i believe i will give up soon:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

on the up... 








and


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

how fucking long do i have to cruch before my badge pops up?

the F@H one came up in 2 hours of folding.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

i bet now the badge has a problem with nicks using numbers... ask wizzard, he may help you ;-)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

he's asleep for the night.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> he's asleep for the night.



ill ask him for you later but you need to do 100k and have a 24 hour avg i assume you do..are you  making sure your typing it in 100% right? their case sensative


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

damn... i just realized that over half our team is people i've never even heard of. 

i guess ppl that dont even post on tpu have joined.

thats pretty sweet.

im trying to convert some people from [H] to TPU right now. 

i may try to snag some from evgaforums as well haha!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ill ask him for you later but you need to do 100k and have a 24 hour avg i assume you do..are you  making sure your typing it in 100% right? their case sensative



i can talk to him. i talk to him EVERY DAY on MSN

he's just not online cause he's asleep. its like 4am in germany.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

sweet... snagged one from [H].

Dhahlen welcome to the team!!!

he's running an i7 920 and e8500


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i can talk to him. i talk to him EVERY DAY on MSN
> 
> he's just not online cause he's asleep. its like 4am in germany.



.....ok wow fit good call. im a totral idiot and didnt know that..nor did i know that im awake after you go to bed. and watch him wake up. by the way you only have 50,040 points thats why u have no badge


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i can talk to him. i talk to him EVERY DAY on MSN
> 
> he's just not online cause he's asleep. its like 4am in germany.



2:23


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i was just saying that to inform ppl that may not know where w1zz is.
> 
> way to make yourself look LIKE an ass there.
> 
> i never sleep. im a computer.



what a tough guy and its kinda had to not know where he is i mean it says Stuttgart, Germany in his profile or maybe im the only one who doesnt find that hard to miss


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

i face the same problem. we appear like americans,even tho we show our country


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i face the same problem. we appear like americans,even tho we show our country



i got one question to ask and please no biased supporting your country..is the chocolate really that good?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

Wasnt that Swiss?
in Germany, you can get everything in better quality, than in america,no question. but its pricier

were good at producing firearms 
(sig sauer p226 etc gets produced only 30 miles away from me)
h&k stocks professionals and military around the world, including the US Army,Navy,Seals etc.
were good at microelectronics, and optics, like glasses,scopes etc.
were good at making knives (solingen) and Steel (Krupp)
were responsible for 90% of the common chemical drugs on the earthball. want proof?

so far some german export goods^^


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Wasnt that Swiss?
> in Germany, you can get everything in better quality, than in america,no question. but its pricier
> 
> were good at producing firearms
> ...



im most intrested in the porsche plant in Stuttgart o man i want to see it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> im most intrested in the porsche plant in Stuttgart o man i want to see it.



visit Volkswagen in Wolfsburg. they produce the Bugatti Veyron there. it has a VW Engine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

if you guys havent checked out 123bob's i7 920 vs. i7 860 crunching comparison its worth the read....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=235419


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> visit Volkswagen in Wolfsburg. they produce the Bugatti Veyron there. it has a VW Engine



you people have issues? do an overclocking fight, may the better win. thats how problems should be regulated


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> visit Volkswagen in Wolfsburg. they produce the Bugatti Veyron there. it has a VW Engine



hahaha dont you make me spend money on a ticket! its my one weakness im german on my dads side my grandparents moved here from hamburg iv heard stories and seen a few pics..but this is probably the easiest to get me to spend a bunch of $$$ is too peer pressure me into going to germany!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

i've heard theres HEFTY export taxes in germany. hench why w1zz wont send me any goodies


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you suprised, when i tell you that im born in Hamburg, and was raised their till the age of seven. 
HUMMEL,HUMMEL! MOARS,MOARS!

EDIT: import taxes are unbelievable either, when you buy new stuff  maybe a hundred euro for a bose 7.1 surround set, imported from the US, my mother once paid for it..


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Are you suprised, when i tell you that im born in Hamburg, and was raised their till the age of seven.
> HUMMEL,HUMMEL! MOARS,MOARS!



haha no stop its poison i cant afford it!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

you will enjoy the beer, and the delicious currywurst


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you will enjoy the beer, and the delicious currywurst



ha only if your buying  consider it guest friendship rules


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

i guess that sausage wont hurt your bank account so much


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i guess that sausage wont hurt your bank account so much



im not sure ill have a bank account left after i land lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

welcome to germanys social system! you want  low money for a cheap job, but not much to do? come visit us


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Ich wurde in wiesbaden geboren


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Ich wurde in wiesbaden geboren



where you now? nice.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> where you now? nice.



Vielen Dank


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

you're welcome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you're welcome.



Keine Ursache!  


is that right mindweaver?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keine Ursache!
> 
> 
> is that right mindweaver?



You said, "No cause"? hehehe is that what you meant?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

i was like "WTF?"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> You said, "No cause"? hehehe is that what you meant?



no.  Fucking translator 

What about now?    gern geschehen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i was like "WTF?"



what are you using fit, google translator?

I was using one online, obviously that don't work


----------



## ERazer (Oct 10, 2009)

Just signed up and crunching


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no.  Fucking translator
> 
> What about now?    gern geschehen



"gladly happen".. hehehe those translators suck..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

ERazer said:


> Just signed up and crunching



welcome aboard bro, that Q6600 is a great addition 


Hope you enjoy your stay.   Now come speak some German with us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> "gladly happen".. hehehe those translators suck..lol



ok how the hell do you say you are welcome?  That's what I've been trying to translate since fit said it


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok how the hell do you say you are welcome?  That's what I've been trying to translate since fit said it



Sie sind willkommen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sie sind willkommen



you see, look.  but if I put what you told me it says it means you are welcome.  So it works ok from German to English, but gives me the wrong translation from English to German, wtf


----------



## ERazer (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow this is great 1st time all my core getting used (except running prime95)


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

yea those Q6600's are nice affordable crunchers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

ERazer said:


> Wow this is great 1st time all my core getting used (except running prime95)





Mindweaver said:


> yea those Q6600's are nice affordable crunchers.



@erazer 

its a great way to not let you CPU cycles go to waste and it's for a good cause.  Check our WCG section there is many great threads on optimizing and setting up BOINC.  Also check out the thread that "dustyshiv" made about a CC config file.  Download that and put it in the specified directory.  It really helps out to stabilize your scores.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you see, look.  but if I put what you told me it says it means you are welcome.  So it works ok from German to English, but gives me the wrong translation from English to German, wtf
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/Capture091358.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/Capture092398.jpg



yea googles a kick ass search engine.. but not a good translator..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> yea googles a kick ass search engine.. but not a good translator..lol



  OWNED!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> OWNED!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


>



   i imagine trying to have a conversation with the translator and its all wrong but you don't know it.      Total ownage!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

hey cp are they going to add the 1 million above the badge?


----------



## ERazer (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @erazer
> 
> its a great way to not let you CPU cycles go to waste and it's for a good cause.  Check our WCG section there is many great threads on optimizing and setting up BOINC.  Also check out the thread that "dustyshiv" made about a CC config file.  Download that and put it in the specified directory.  It really helps out to stabilize your scores.



gonna check it out later after crunching, process seems to jumping around 60% to 100% wierd


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i imagine trying to have a conversation with the translator and its all wrong but you don't know it.      Total ownage!



Yea hehehe  I don't know if i get that.. hehehe who is owned? Google? I guess stock holders.. I don't know good question. We should drop a suggestion.. google get a better translator..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

ERazer said:


> Just signed up and crunching



hey dude.  Here are a few threads to check out bro 
*
WCG Daily Numbers* http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92697
this is a thread that was made by one of the most respected crunchers here on TPU.  We recently raised some funds for him as he is crunching to help out for something that he is battling with himself, healthwise.  However, long story, so hes not around here as much anymore so i took over and I update it everyday now.  good way to track teams daily output 
here is the thread he made when he received the funds we sent him, very touching, seriously!  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105364

*Have You Got Pie Today?* http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93832
This thread is updated daily by our very own co captain "bogmali".  Throughout the day, DC stats which is where we get this info from posts a pie chart with the top ten crunchers so far for that day.  That is posted in the thread to see who is getting "pie"


*Milesontes* http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94182

This thread is also updated by bogmali.  We just post here daily milestones which are also grabbed from DC stats.  So at the beginning, you'll be seeing your name up here a lot 

Here are some links


DC Stats:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Dustyshivs CC config file (VERY IMPORTANT TO DO, HELPS A LOT STABILIZING YOUR SCORES)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102878


If anybody else wanna pitch in some links or threads, please do so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea hehehe  I don't know if i get that.. hehehe who is owned? Google? I guess stock holders.. I don't know good question. We should drop a suggestion.. google get a better translator..lol



yeah, do they have a suggestion box? 


Hey what do you think of the little guide I just gave erazer?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, do they have a suggestion box?
> 
> 
> Hey what do you think of the little guide I just gave erazer?



Nice bro! Good Guide


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice bro! Good Guide



got nothing better to do now, figured I'd introduce him to some of our WCG threads which are pretty exciting and fun after all


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> got nothing better to do now, figured I'd introduce him to some of our WCG threads which are pretty exciting and fun after all



Hell yea! We are Cool!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 10, 2009)

Ion you still haven't beat me and i only have 1 core crunching and i have been benching the other X2 so that only leaves 2p4s 1 celly 1 core of the other x2 is something wrong bro?


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey guys I just got another rig up and crunching, not much but its doing work.

Rig specs, P4 630 with HT @3.2GHZ, on a P45 board. It took a while to get it to work but it crunching away.
Hopefully I'll get it up to 3.6GHZ soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey guys I just got another rig up and crunching, not much but its doing work.
> 
> Rig specs, P4 630 with HT @3.2GHZ, on a P45 board. It took a while to get it to work but it crunching away.
> Hopefully I'll get it up to 3.6GHZ soon.



so its running two threads?  That's good for about 700 points a day I would say.  Good job bro and thanks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so its running two threads?  That's good for about 700 points a day I would say.  Good job bro and thanks



I have a p4HT i think its running 3ghz it takes awhile on the HT thread(about 13hrs average) but the one that runs on the real core takes 5-9hrs atleast that is what i am seeing


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have a p4HT i think its running 3ghz it takes awhile on the HT thread(about 13hrs average) but the one that runs on the real core takes 5-9hrs atleast that is what i am seeing



Thanks CP

POS is right IDK but It think my HT core take over 19+ hrs, is that correct:shadedshu?
But the Core takes 6-7hrs.
Check it out







My E1200 cruncher, is netting 1000PPD

Im looking for another 9600gso to fold, check out my 8400gs folding away.


----------



## etrigan420 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all 

I'm a newb to the "crunching" thing.  I used to fold years and years ago, did a little SETI @ Home back in the day...been out of the loop for awhile.  Reading about loonym (sp) and his situation got me off of my ass and back into it.  

Currently just crunching on the sig rig.  I stock-clocked it for awhile just to keep an eye on temps, and everything looks to be alright, so tonight I bumped it back up to 4.0 and we'll see how that goes.  I also plan on installing the client on the wife's rig, and the daughters rig.  Nothing special, just a couple of dual core S939's...but every little bit helps!!!

Anywho, greetings to all and glad to be part of the team!!!


----------



## ERazer (Oct 10, 2009)

same got another rig crunching


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I'm a newb to the "crunching" thing.  I used to fold years and years ago, did a little SETI @ Home back in the day...been out of the loop for awhile.  Reading about loonym (sp) and his situation got me off of my ass and back into it.
> 
> ...



Glad to have ya aboard


----------



## Duxx (Oct 10, 2009)

tHANKS ALL caps fuk, anyways, thanks all for coming and helping the cause! It all helps


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 10, 2009)

So I have a socket A that Im thinking of firing up what do you guys think?

Athlon 1.8ghz
512MB
40gb hd 7200rpm IDE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> So I have a socket A that Im thinking of firing up what do you guys think?
> 
> Athlon 1.8ghz
> 512MB
> 40gb hd 7200rpm IDE



go for it dude   Anything counts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks to everybody that has joined.  This is for a great cause.  It is even a better cause when someone that you have crunched with is fighting it himself.        CRUNCH ON FUCKERS!!!!


----------



## ERazer (Oct 10, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> So I have a socket A that Im thinking of firing up what do you guys think?
> 
> Athlon 1.8ghz
> 512MB
> 40gb hd 7200rpm IDE



try it dude it may take awhile to fin up, my 2nd will fin in 5 hrs ohh well ill just leave it crunching all weekend  not sure but i think it will load up the next set once u fin with the 1st set dunno tho


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alright so just cleaned off one of my LAN party tables and found my KVM switch I'm going to set up both socket A rigs and see what I can get.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Alright so just cleaned off one of my LAN party tables and found my KVM switch I'm going to set up both socket A rigs and see what I can get.



awesome


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 10, 2009)

How well does WCG run on linux?


----------



## ERazer (Oct 10, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> How well does WCG run on linux?



interested to know too


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 10, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> How well does WCG run on linux?



It runs Great on ubuntu,that i do know


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 10, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> It runs Great on ubuntu,that i do know



Downloading Ubuntu now and will be running it on both my socket A's tomorrow


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

Invalid,Inconclusive,ERROR,ERROR,ERROR
Freeze
Invalid,Inconclusive,ERROR,ERROR,ERROR
Freeze
Invalid,Inconclusive,ERROR,ERROR,ERROR
Freeze

:shadedshu


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Invalid,Inconclusive,ERROR,ERROR,ERROR
> Freeze
> Invalid,Inconclusive,ERROR,ERROR,ERROR
> Freeze
> ...



Que?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 10, 2009)

Back up and crunching guys.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Ich wurde in wiesbaden geboren



Ein deutscher Junge!

EDIT: my 955 plays the main part with producing errors suddenly
my 939 cruncher plays the refrain, and produces valids and invalids


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey guys I just got another rig up and crunching, not much but its doing work.
> 
> Rig specs, P4 630 with HT @3.2GHZ, on a P45 board. It took a while to get it to work but it crunching away.
> Hopefully I'll get it up to 3.6GHZ soon.


Sweet, my P4 HT @ 3.8 (retired because of electricity usage) was a pretty decent cruncher


Chicken Patty said:


> so its running two threads?  That's good for about 700 points a day I would say.  Good job bro and thanks


More like 400, 500 if you're lucky 


p_o_s_pc said:


> I have a p4HT i think its running 3ghz it takes awhile on the HT thread(about 13hrs average) but the one that runs on the real core takes 5-9hrs atleast that is what i am seeing


When I ran my P4, WUs from the same project (ie 2 HCC WUs) took within 30 minutes of each other to complete, running under XP x86


3dsage said:


> Thanks CP
> 
> POS is right IDK but It think my HT core take over 19+ hrs, is that correct:shadedshu?
> But the Core takes 6-7hrs.
> ...


That doesn't sound right, the longest I ever saw on my HT thread was about 10 hours on Aids WUs.


Snipermonkey2 said:


> So I have a socket A that Im thinking of firing up what do you guys think?
> 
> Athlon 1.8ghz
> 512MB
> 40gb hd 7200rpm IDE


Thanks 


Snipermonkey2 said:


> Alright so just cleaned off one of my LAN party tables and found my KVM switch I'm going to set up both socket A rigs and see what I can get.


Sweet, should be about 300-400 ppd between them


Snipermonkey2 said:


> How well does WCG run on linux?


Very well, at least under Ubuntu (X86 and X64), Debian (X64) and Fedora(X64)


kenkickr said:


> Back up and crunching guys.


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2009)

Well there's instability somewhere... try clocking down a bit or adding more voltage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

4 months do i chase this bastard error.:shadedshu i will buy a new am3 board+ ram that will show this bastard, that no error shall withstand me!

EDIT: whats with this foxconn here?
anyone made experiences with them?
http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=351412

and these ram? http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=364493


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

funny, in the morning update, the QX returned more points than my i7.  however i7 is at 80% and QX is at 100%.  both at defaults.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok, I will be earning my WCG badge soon enough...  ;-p  Just restarted my PII rig... so it will add onto what my X2 rig downstairs does.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 10, 2009)

So one is running Ubuntu and the other rig has XP on it.

The XP rig just started crunching but its going to take 9hr 

Im waiting for the linux rig to finish up dating and see how she want
to do.

Edit: Linux box 8hrs


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Ein deutscher Junge!



Jetzt ein deutscher Mann!  Hehehe Guten Tag mein Freund wie ist Sie?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2009)

CP what's up bro!  What do you have that QX @? Stock's 3ghz right?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 11, 2009)

Have to leave town for a couple days and no one to watch over my little garden.So i have decided to shut them down till i get back.
  Luckily enough though i have 8 pages of pending results to keep numbers up for a little while.At least enough to bump me over the half million mark.
 Happy crunchin all and i'll be back soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> CP what's up bro!  What do you have that QX @? Stock's 3ghz right?



yes sir.  not a single rig in my house right now is overclocked.  They are all at stock, even the i7.  I only overclock the i7, but it's on stock cooler, I just undervolted it


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 11, 2009)

So my socket A rig with XP on it is taking so long to do a cycle i pulled it offline, I will be putting a linux install on it since my linux box is doing great with pretty much the same specs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

Absolute stability is better than the highest overclocks.  That's what I tell myself about why I haven't OCed my rig (actual reason is it BSODs whenever I oc  )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

dont talk of stability.... i miss it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 4 months do i chase this bastard error.:shadedshu i will buy a new am3 board+ ram that will show this bastard, that no error shall withstand me!
> 
> EDIT: whats with this foxconn here?
> anyone made experiences with them?
> ...



great board a overclocking beast and one of the more stable boards out there...

not sure about the ram but from what i have seen it is one of the better ones I would look into the Trident if its not much price difference


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=355220 
cheaper. has it any features?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=355220
> cheaper. has it any features?



from what i have seen it overclocks nicely. maybe try looking for reviews on both of them

EDIT the rippjaw seems to overclock better so if OCing headroom is what you value more then price then get the rippjaw. If your looking for fair-good OCing get the trident

EDIT again 





> Summary: No difference. Ripjaws have a lower profile heat spreader.



EDIT:





> more info Different IC chips, slightly different performance and overclocking capabilities. The Trident Series does spead emitted heat slightly better, but considering the low DDR3 voltage, memory temperature typically isn't an issue. The two memory packages you selected are fairly similar though because they are both very high performance.
> 
> Thank you
> GSKILL SUPPORT





> Ripjaws have a slightly newer type of IC, and are designed more towards the P55 chipset


So it looks like the ripjaws overclock alittle better but thats about all...
but then i found this so i'm confused


> Trident Series also has new IC chips, they are both great for the P55 platforms.
> 
> Thank you
> GSKILL SUPPORT


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

so this will make the perfect value am3 setup?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes sir.  not a single rig in my house right now is overclocked.  They are all at stock, even the i7.  I only overclock the i7, but it's on stock cooler, I just undervolted it



Cool, how are the temps in your room stock? I'm sure winter months will bring higher clocks. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> dont talk of stability.... i miss it.



A stable pc is a boring pc..lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Jetzt ein deutscher Mann!  Hehehe Guten Tag mein Freund wie ist Sie?



hab das voll übersehen  wie es mir geht? einigermassen. ich bin von meinem rechner gestresst

im a stability freak, i need it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so this will make the perfect value am3 setup?



IMHO it will or atleast as close to perfect as possible


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont talk of stability.... i miss it.



If my computers are even the slightest bit unstable, I go to great pains to ensure that stability is returned


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

its ironic you guys are talking about stability i just recently overclocked my CPU higher. I forgot to change the multy. to 10x so its at stock 11x so it is running alot faster then i have tested stable on stock voltage and have yet to return a error in 3days of crunching and not even one crash in games or anything


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hab das voll übersehen  wie es mir geht? einigermassen. ich bin von meinem rechner gestresst
> 
> im a stability freak, i need it



Bess, Ihre Computer dann Spannung sich zu betonen. 

I like stability too, but i like to push my pc as well... hehehe People push them self all the time.. Why give your pc an easy life? hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

you even asked the g-skill suckers, so i dont have to do it
many thanks!
i believe i will buy this kit tomorrow
a friend of mine owes me 100euro for "natural stuff", so i could finance the hd5850 also.nice

If my rig crashes to often, i hit it on the top, i try to not let that happen 

then i am screaming: "DU MISSGEBURT! HURENSOHN! WILLST DU MICH EIGENDLICH VERARSCHEN?"
not that kind of stuff you want to show you kids


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 11, 2009)

wow hd5850!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you even asked the g-skill suckers, so i dont have to do it
> many thanks!
> i believe i will buy this kit tomorrow
> a friend of mine owes me 100euro for "natural stuff", so i could finance the hd5850 also.nice



sounds good bro hope you enjoy the setup


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

it must be better. i cant suffer another row of failures. this time it must run perfect.
if i cant get the 4ghz stable,even with the monster rad i will surely flip out


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 11, 2009)

Yea g-skill ram is not bad ram.. I've used them in builds for years. I'm using a set in my Q9550 rig now. After my dominator set crapped out on me.. hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

these fucking dominators. they only clock like mad, and time like shit. good for intel,bad for amd.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it must be better. i cant suffer another row of failures. this time it must run perfect.
> if i cant get the 4ghz stable,even with the monster rad i will surely flip out



If it's not you can always submerge in mineral oil...  I've seen your monster rad ..lol Your right if that doesn't do it.. i don't know what will..lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

best would be i had a strong pump to power it. i sadly dont have, but it doesnt even starve much on the thermaltake one 400 litres. problem are the many "butts" the rad has thru standing on the side. water ist streaming, but not bursting


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 11, 2009)

What temps and volts? On the CPU?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

the monster rad is cooling the 939 cruncher atm. im currently finishing my 2 week leak testing. on the 939 cruncher the temps are 50-60 on second core, the main on 45, the whole cpu also. if i take away the load, after 48h+ load duration, it will drop between 1-3 seconds to 32-35 degrees back. and to 25 on the main core and the cpu

my 955 is using the swiftech 240 with magma push pull, 1.408-1.44 volts,maximum 45-50 degrees depending on what i try to achieve


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the monster rad is cooling the 939 cruncher atm. im currently finishing my 2 week leak testing. on the 939 cruncher the temps are 50-60 on second core, the main on 45, the whole cpu also. if i take away the load, after 48h+ load duration, it will drop between 1-3 seconds to 32-35 degrees back. and to 25 on the main core and the cpu
> 
> my 955 is using the swiftech 240 with magma push pull, 1.408-1.44 volts,maximum 45-50 degrees depending on what i try to achieve



Nice! What's the avg room temp?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

about 18-22 degrees, not much


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice!  With 20C ambients I run about 50C loaded on the Q9400 (stock speeds on GeminII), and 65C on the Pentium M.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

at night, temps drop to 15 degrees and lower here in north germany, atm
during winter, its easy to obtain a 10 degrees room temp,and lower. i only have to open 1 door and 2 windows


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2009)

50-60 degrees with that rad?? erm... you mean in fahrenheit? that's avg temp for an air cooler if in celcius imo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

hat said:


> 50-60 degrees with that rad?? erm... you mean in fahrenheit? that's avg temp for an air cooler if in celcius imo



I get 55c on a stock AMD cooler (the one with heatpipes) on my overclocked 4200+  so 50c-60 csucks with the big rad then


----------



## Duxx (Oct 11, 2009)

Appears Anovice is back?  Welcome home! 

Edit: HAh it looks like everybody moved down a spot!  What a jerk!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

hat said:


> 50-60 degrees with that rad?? erm... you mean in fahrenheit? that's avg temp for an air cooler if in celcius imo





p_o_s_pc said:


> I get 55c on a stock AMD cooler (the one with heatpipes) on my overclocked 4200+  so 50c-60 csucks with the big rad then



1.i use a Tt Block and a weak TT pump. 
2.i believe the Heatspreader is badly fitted, the other core is at 45 maximum, and whole cpu wont get warmer also. i have testet it with a 4200+ manchester e4 stepping,it reached 42 degrees max on both cores, and 35 degrees max core temp at the same voltage and setup. (the 3800+ is a toledo e6,much newer)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Appears Anovice is back?  Welcome home!
> 
> Edit: HAh it looks like everybody moved down a spot!  What a jerk!!


I was wondering why I went down a spot


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1.i use a Tt Block and a weak TT pump.
> 2.i believe the Heatspreader is badly fitted, the other core is at 45 maximum, and whole cpu wont get warmer also. i have testet it with a 4200+ manchester e4 stepping,it reached 42 degrees max on both cores, and 35 degrees max core temp at the same voltage and setup. (the 3800+ is a toledo e6,much newer)



Get a DD or heatkiller block and a stonger pump like a Swiftech 655(i think) i think you would see a great drop in temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Cool, how are the temps in your room stock? I'm sure winter months will bring higher clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> A stable pc is a boring pc..lol



still pretty hot man.  The QX is another heat monster bro.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Get a DD or heatkiller block and a stonger pump like a Swiftech 655(i think) i think you would see a great drop in temps



its only a 939
if i had that much money to even fit custom WC on an old cruncher, i surely would have a phase change on my phenom


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2009)

My new Q9550 is Crunching strong  Just wanted to make sure it would pass its first ~48hrs without issue. I suppose soon I will see how high it will go on stock volts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My new Q9550 is Crunching strong  Just wanted to make sure it would pass its first ~48hrs without issue. I suppose soon I will see how high it will go on stock volts



keep us posted


----------



## Homeless (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know why bionic continues to work even after I close the program?  Running Windows 7 not in admin mode if that makes a difference.  Didn't have this problem when running Vista in Admin mode

The only way to stop it, is to set it to suspend manually.  Is there a way to do this automatically?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2009)

I cant remember exactly but after the initial install there is a prompt or pop up that asks if you want to shut it down completely when closing the viewer or to have projects still run. Its been a minute but I think that option is there.  Try uninstalling and reinstalling and looking for that prompt. 


I have a problem, my client is running Human Pro Folding WUs even though on WCG project manager online I have that particular project disabled. Any ideas? EDIT NM, reviewed my log and for whatever reason there were no WU of other projects avail, so it grabbed those Human Pro WUs. 

One other Q, I had edited the CC file to auto update once WU are complete, but it doesn't do it, tired using the file avail in the thread and it didn't work either, no big deal, but still.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 11, 2009)

need a very cheap quad (775) for crunching for my 3rd rig i got 680 lt mobo any suggestions?


----------



## A novice (Oct 11, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Appears Anovice is back?  Welcome home!
> 
> Edit: HAh it looks like everybody moved down a spot!  What a jerk!!



 When I leave, you will move back up a spot
           Rob


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I cant remember exactly but after the initial install there is a prompt or pop up that asks if you want to shut it down completely when closing the viewer or to have projects still run. Its been a minute but I think that option is there.  Try uninstalling and reinstalling and looking for that prompt.
> 
> 
> I have a problem, my client is running Human Pro Folding WUs even though on WCG project manager online I have that particular project disabled. Any ideas? EDIT NM, reviewed my log and for whatever reason there were no WU of other projects avail, so it grabbed those Human Pro WUs.
> ...



You have to go to Advanced-->Read config file


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> You have to go to Advanced-->Read config file



Oh I did that alright, like 50x. Still no go, lol. Worked fine on my other install of Win7x64 not this time though, anything else I should try?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

welcome back a novice


----------



## A novice (Oct 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> welcome back a novice



Thanks for the welcome.  It’s just a short visit, this time, just to fill in while Mike is away
                      Rob


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2009)

I switched over from the WCG manager to the 64 bit BOINC manager just now.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Does anyone know why bionic continues to work even after I close the program?  Running Windows 7 not in admin mode if that makes a difference.  Didn't have this problem when running Vista in Admin mode
> 
> The only way to stop it, is to set it to suspend manually.  Is there a way to do this automatically?



After looking through my other system I found the option. Under 'Advanced' -> 'Options' make sure the 'Enable Manager exit' option is checked and press OK. When you close the manager via 'File' -> 'Exit' you will see this pop up: 







Make sure both options are checked, and whenever you close the science apps will close as well. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Homeless (Oct 12, 2009)

theonedub said:


> After looking through my other system I found the option. Under 'Advanced' -> 'Options' make sure the 'Enable Manager exit' option is checked and press OK. When you close the manager via 'File' -> 'Exit' you will see this pop up:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091011/exit.png
> 
> ...



I actually have that checked and it doesn't seem to do anything


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, thats strange. Hopefully someone else knows whats up then.


----------



## Homeless (Oct 12, 2009)

Apparently that options works when I run the program under admin mode.  Anyone know of a way to get it to work under regular user mode?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> still pretty hot man.  The QX is another heat monster bro.



Yea my Q is a heater as well! 


A novice said:


> When I leave, you will move back up a spot
> Rob


We might have all move back a spot, but our team is moving forward!  Thanks for the help! 



A novice said:


> It’s just a short visit, this time, just to fill in while Mike is away



We'll take it!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2009)

sorry guys that i don't have much crunching power ATM but my folding power is crazy compared to before


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 13, 2009)

250x13 3250 mhz; 1750mhz ht;2000mhz NB @ 1.2v, ram 833mhz 5-5-5-18-28-poorest subtiming available-195 @ 1.972v -.-

shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys, I'm putting up my watercooling setup for sale tonight.  Letting you guys know first.  You'll need anything let me know and i'll give you a  great price for crunchers.  If not it goes to FS thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Just (barely) made the 1,000,000 (WCG) mark:


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 13, 2009)

Im Crunchin away.... need to get my sig working tho I guess.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Just (barely) made the 1,000,000 (WCG) mark:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091012/1million.png



BIG CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2009)

DAMN IT, I went to install a 9800GTX in my machine. The green light is on in the back of the card so I know it's working BUT NOTHING ON THE SCREEN. I tried the other slot, and still nothing. 

Errr I wonder if this ASUS EVO has a problem with N cards.....I also went into bios, and turned off onboard but that didn't help eaither. It did boot with the card in, and the monitor hooked on the motherboard so I know it's not locking up the system....


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2009)

Should I check the box?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2009)

I would beta test, but I would hate for it to cause an error and BSOD or crash my rig. Loose Crunching and Folding time?! Its hard enough fighting off these random EUEs!


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 13, 2009)

So quick question, has any one heard of boinc being run in a computer farm setup at home? I know there is a way to set folding up for that but has any one done boinc like that.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> So quick question, has any one heard of boinc being run in a computer farm setup at home? I know there is a way to set folding up for that but has any one done boinc like that.



Mike047 used to have a huge farm (30+ IIRC) of AMD Athlon 3800X2s. Farms are very possible


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Mike047 used to have a huge farm (30+ IIRC) of AMD Athlon 3800X2s. Farms are very possible



Yeah I bought a lot of 6 Rosewill Z1 coolers off him


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I would beta test, but I would hate for it to cause an error and BSOD or crash my rig. Loose Crunching and Folding time?! Its hard enough fighting off these random EUEs!



Well I don't manage a huge farm... but I am having bsod problems of my own right now so I can't afford to throw that uncertianty in the mix.


----------



## A novice (Oct 13, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> So quick question, has any one heard of boinc being run in a computer farm setup at home? I know there is a way to set folding up for that but has any one done boinc like that.



I used to run 18 computers, I used 4 port KVM switches to one monitor.  But there is a program called boincview.

http://www.boinc-wiki.info/BoincView_Installation_and_Set-Up_Guide

I hope it is of some help to you.
              Rob


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have four of my machines running in the attic, folding and crunching, without any monitors.

I use Boincview/FahMon to keep an eye on them and UltraVNC if I need to connect to them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 13, 2009)

I've not setup BoincView yet.. but I use FahMon for folding and UltraVNC for local/farm, and VPN for remote PC's. You can always login to WCG website to check PC's that have crunched in a period of days. So, Yes farms are welcome!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

A novice said:


> I used to run 18 computers, I used 4 port KVM switches to one monitor.  But there is a program called boincview.
> 
> http://www.boinc-wiki.info/BoincView_Installation_and_Set-Up_Guide
> 
> ...


I wrote a guide to BOINCview that I think is clearer, see my sig 


Mindweaver said:


> I've not setup BoincView yet.. but I use FahMon for folding and UltraVNC for local/farm, and VPN for remote PC's. You can always login to WCG website to check PC's that have crunched in a period of days. So, Yes farms are welcome!


BOINCView is great, I use it to monitor all of the computers in my house (the other ones I just check every couple days via WCG).  I strongly suggest that you set it up


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> BOINCView is great, I use it to monitor all of the computers in my house (the other ones I just check every couple days via WCG).  I strongly suggest that you set it up



Yea, I've seen your guide, and it looks great! I plain to use it, when I find time to set it up. Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

imma look into boinc view, see if I can eliminate a monitor in my room.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 13, 2009)

Punching out about 2,500 PPD on WCG now... ;-p  The rest is going towards SETI...






I have it setup to transfer some projects as needed to the dual core setup downstairs also.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry if you take this as offensive, but why are you even running SETI?  I think that the searching for cures for diseases that WCG does is *far* more important than any work SETI does.  I used to run SETI exclusively, but that was until I discovered WCG.  I haven't turned in a WU for SETI since then.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry if you take this as offensive, but why are you even running SETI?  I think that the searching for cures for diseases that WCG does is *far* more important than any work SETI does.  I used to run SETI exclusively, but that was until I discovered WCG.  I haven't turned in a WU for SETI since then.



This rig just processes what it wants at 50/50.  The rig downstairs is exclusively WCG units. Im just sharing what I got, gonna add another 12 cores here in the next few months, if the company who is renting my servers storage space approves of it.  Those will also be WCG exclusive....  I will also add another 6 cores in May 2010. ;-p


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

Sweet, you'll be flying up the ranks in no time


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 14, 2009)

Good to see you guys have expanded your crunching horizons 
Hi Mike, long time no smap


----------



## A novice (Oct 14, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Good to see you guys have expanded your crunching horizons
> Hi Mike, long time no smap



Hi vaio nice to see you here.  I think it is too soon to introduce TPU to the other DC projects.  They are working on Folding@Home and WCG.  I think that's enough for now.
              Rob


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi 

No I wasn't hinting at anything.....is just that I didn't realise they had got into WCG til I saw the team name at WCG forum tonight. 

Been a little "out of the loop" the last year or so.
Anyway, good luck with your ascent, it's looking good


----------



## A novice (Oct 14, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Hi
> 
> No I wasn't hinting at anything.....is just that I didn't realise they had got into WCG til I saw the team name at WCG forum tonight.
> 
> ...



Sorry vaio for the misunderstanding as SETI was mentioned a few posts before I thought that's what you meant 
              Rob


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 14, 2009)

So I have both Socket A rigs back up and crunching I switched the windows box to linux and the other linux box shit a bit over heating (damn socket A's are so hot) but its back online.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Also Solaris and I have been trying to get my duel Xeon P3 server to run but all the OS' we throw at it are puking at the SCSI drives. Though we are now trying Windows 2000 Server and if this doesn't work Im going to part this fatty and buy a HP blade server or two.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/10/04/supermicro-shows-4-and-7-gpu-boards/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Oh Also Solaris and I have been trying to get my duel Xeon P3 server to run but all the OS' we throw at it are puking at the SCSI drives. Though we are now trying Windows 2000 Server and if this doesn't work Im going to part this fatty and buy a HP blade server or two.



use ubuntu. installing boinc on ubuntu is almost as easy as windows


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ubuntu flips out at login and just sits there kicking between the login screen and the desktop.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 14, 2009)

WOOT duel Xeon's now crunching for me, though its running Windows 2000 server but hey lets wait and see what this fatty turns out for numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> WOOT duel Xeon's now crunching for me, though its running Windows 2000 server but hey lets wait and see what this fatty turns out for numbers.



Awesome, what model Xeons (and what speed)


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll be down for a couple hrs today.  Installing my Win 7 Sig Ed from the Party pack.  I'll be back up asap.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, what model Xeons (and what speed)



I can't remember the model off the top of my head but the server is a Compaq Proliant ML530.
Each core is like 1ghz but it really runs at 866mhz per core. 

So I also OC'd one of my socket A rigs 1.89ghz now from 1.35ghz  Though I kinda have a feeling I might be making breakfast eggs off the case side soon.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone notice the new WCG website?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Anyone notice the new WCG website?



Yeah I did I'm not sure if I like it or not. Also it seemed like they rushed putting it up not everything was working for me.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2009)

It looks a little cleaner, def not a polished design at the moment. Maybe its a WIP, lol.


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys... I should be adding a laptop to the force tomorrow. It's a Celeron-M 530. It should be enough to push me past 1k ppd (I am hanging at about 950 right now)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Anyone notice the new WCG website?


Yep, I saw it yesterday.


Snipermonkey2 said:


> Yeah I did I'm not sure if I like it or not. Also it seemed like they rushed putting it up not everything was working for me.


I really like it, I think it's easier to navigate and looks better.


hat said:


> Hey guys... I should be adding a laptop to the force tomorrow. It's a Celeron-M 530. It should be enough to push me past 1k ppd (I am hanging at about 950 right now)


That new laptop (assuming it's on 24/7) should be good for a couple hundred PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

POS, you've been overtaken again 





EDIT:  Whoops, double post


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys. This has been bugging me. How the hell do you change your "country flag" in Free-DC?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. This has been bugging me. How the hell do you change your "country flag" in Free-DC?



WCG "My Grid"-->My Profile--(sign in)-->Country: United States (or whatever country you want)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2009)

Guys I'm sorry but I had all rigs off last night.  I got alot going on I'm really stressed and for some reason I just couldn't stand the heat last night in my room.   Don't know if it was the stress or what not.   I haven't been posting much and I won't be for a while as I will be away for a bit.  I'll be in touch though.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys I'm sorry but I had all rigs off last night.  I got alot going on I'm really stressed and for some reason I just couldn't stand the heat last night in my room.   Don't know if it was the stress or what not.   I haven't been posting much and I won't be for a while as I will be away for a bit.  I'll be in touch though.



Keep your chin up CP I’m sure things will work out.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys I'm sorry but I had all rigs off last night.  I got alot going on I'm really stressed and for some reason I just couldn't stand the heat last night in my room.   Don't know if it was the stress or what not.   I haven't been posting much and I won't be for a while as I will be away for a bit.  I'll be in touch though.



i can really understand you... hope my board will work out the problems i have, or otherwise i will be very pissed:shadedshu
i hope you also get over you probs, david.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> POS, you've been overtaken again
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091015/wcg.png
> 
> EDIT:  Whoops, double post



 it happens bro  i need to get my AXP crunching again


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2009)

Added my laptop just now. 1.73GHz of Conroe-L power!! Running it at 40% so it doesn't pown my battery though. Still better than my P3, lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2009)

hat said:


> Added my laptop just now. 1.73GHz of Conroe-L power!! Running it at 40% so it doesn't pown my battery though. Still better than my P3, lol



I have my laptop set so that it only runs while plugged in, but it runs at 100% while it is plugged in (about 97% of the time )


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2009)

Well... if you leave it plugged in all the time like that you'll damage the battery... it won't hold a good charge anymore. Anyways when I run it at 100% the temp goes up to about 75c...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2009)

hat said:


> Well... if you leave it plugged in all the time like that you'll damage the battery... it won't hold a good charge anymore. Anyways when I run it at 100% the temp goes up to about 75c...



The battery and CPU are as far apart as it is possible for them to be in a 12" laptop, the battery is at the front and the CPU at the back.  Regardless, the battery is still good for 3.5 hours of web browsing/office work (this is an X31, it's 6 years old and this is the original battery), and the CPU temperature never goes above 65 (According to Intel, the Pentium M I have is rated for up to 100C)


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have some good and bad news guys. The server is amazing at being loud and sucking lots of power up, but it crunchs like crap  My both my socket A rigs are doubling the servers numbers and still using less power.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 16, 2009)

Im just gonna load em up, and fire one big ass load at ya'll.. :-|
Oh yeah, that sounded dirty....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Im just gonna load em up, and fire one big ass load at ya'll.. :-|
> Oh yeah, that sounded dirty....
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/Rage3D/ReadytoReportSIR.jpg



you doing that on purpose?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is what the desktop looks like on my QX Cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

...and here is my i7 










and my E7200   Got all three rigs reppin'


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 16, 2009)

The desktop on your i7,Chicken Patty,.........NICE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> The desktop on your i7,Chicken Patty,.........NICE



Thanks bro.  The BOINC manager and the other windows are open on the other display, in case anyone was wondering 


On a side note.  Check out the weekly battles thread I made.  I announced the new battle for these next 7 days


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you doing that on purpose?



Actually, no... they are just sitting there... still sitting there as of this post, but until it gets close to the deadline, im not worried...


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, I woke up to a looping restart with bsod on my Q9550 rig.... I was testing the other set of Dominator's 2x2gb with different settings.... I was so mad i pulled them out and took a hammer to them... Do you think corsair will still RMA them?... hehehe I've already RMA'ed this set twice.... shitty ram... but enough bitching.. i've got it backup with the G.Skill ram.. Not good overclocking ram, but it does what it's rated.. Shit the Dominator's wouldn't even run 24 hours at 800MHz and they are rated 1066MHz..


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 16, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> The desktop on your i7,Chicken Patty,.........NICE



I agree, any chance you would share it with us 

Or where do you get them??


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, I want that background for my laptop and the Q9400 rig.


----------



## A novice (Oct 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I want that background for my laptop and the Q9400 rig.


I hope this helps http://www.worldcommunitygrid.fr/?lang=en


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2009)

My laptop (at 100%)





My P3 (bare as possible to maximize available resources)





No shots of my Kuma cause I'm not home right now and I won't install remote access software on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Rob, that's exactly where I got them from


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2009)

....No simpathy for Mindweaver....  Not even, "Mindweaver you Suck!"..  Is it like that movie? Am i died and don't know it? I can see everybody else post but nobody can see mine?  Whoopie can you see my post? hehehe Come on guys throw me a bone..lol I'm sinking over here.. CHICKEN what's up my crunching brotha! It's Friday!  Velvet is it 5pm yet?...lol Wow, this post is long.. I should have spread it out and covered my 3.41 post a day..lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2009)

sorry mindweaver about the loss of points. 


could someone help me with getting my network running again please 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106231


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks p o s pc! It's really our lost points.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

mindweaver, I read your post at work.  now that I'm home I must say that i'm sorry to hear that.  I think you just need some good RAM 

I'm hanging in there bro, hasn't been the greatest lately for me, but I'm holding together.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2009)

SELECT a.TeamID as 'Team', b.Rank, b.BoincPoints as 'Points', b.Status
  FROM wcgBoincTeams a INNER JOIN wcgBoincInfo on a.TeamKey = b.TeamKey
 WHERE a.Team = 'GREATEST TEAM Ever!'

Results


Team	Rank	Points	Status
TechPowerUp!	50	33,177,920	On the Move!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> SELECT a.TeamID as 'Team', b.Rank, b.BoincPoints as 'Points', b.Status
> FROM wcgBoincTeams a INNER JOIN wcgBoincInfo on a.TeamKey = b.TeamKey
> WHERE a.TeamID = 'GREATEST TEAM Ever!'
> 
> ...





The only thing I understood is "GREATEST TEAM EVER"   toast to that


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mindweaver, I read your post at work.  now that I'm home I must say that i'm sorry to hear that.  I think you just need some good RAM
> 
> I'm hanging in there bro, hasn't been the greatest lately for me, but I'm holding together.



Sorry to here you've been down bro. If there is anything i can do, let me know. 

About the ram.. it's wierd i can let it set for a few days.. put it in the system run it at default clocks (800MHz) and pass 3 passes of MemTest with no errors... but set it to crunch and fold on my GTX285 and it's BSOD after 4 to 5 hours.. But i did get this ram on sell for 65 bucks.. This set is back @ 99 bucks on newegg... This 46 dollar set of G.Skill has crunched and folded for weeks on my E8400.. and 3 days straight on my Q9550.. only 3 days cause i took it out to test the Dominator.. Default timings for this set is 5,5,5,15.. I tried 7,7,7,20..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sorry to here you've been down bro. If there is anything i can do, let me know.
> 
> About the ram.. it's wierd i can let it set for a few days.. put it in the system run it at default clocks (800MHz) and pass 3 passes of MemTest with no errors... but set it to crunch and fold on my GTX280 and it's BSOD after 4 to 5 hours.. But i did get this ram on sell for 65 bucks.. This set is back @ 99 bucks on newegg... This 46 dollar set of G.Skill has crunched and folded for weeks on my E8400.. and 3 days straight on my Q9550.. only 3 days cause i took it out to test the Dominator.. Default timings for this set is 5,5,5,15.. I tried 7,7,7,20..



Time will solve everything bro   Thanks 


As far as the RAM it's like the 1066 tracers I have laying around.  They crunch for a week good, then cause BSOD's and fail memtest.  The weirdest.  All at stock.  I just have one leftover stick that is good.  RAM can be weird.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Time will solve everything bro   Thanks


 No Problem Bro!




Chicken Patty said:


> As far as the RAM it's like the 1066 tracers I have laying around.  They crunch for a week good, then cause BSOD's and fail memtest.  The weirdest.  All at stock.  I just have one leftover stick that is good.  RAM can be weird.


Yea tell me about it.. hehehe I've had my fair share of crazy ram..hehehe but we have to keep our pimp hand strong! I put that ram in clear site of the rest of my rigs when i gave it the hammer! There little fans started running faster!.. hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2009)

sorry ion but i got the AXP crunching again that should makeup the difference in points between us. If not i will soon over take you again if i get a quad for my bday


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry ion but i got the AXP crunching again that should makeup the difference in points between us. If not i will soon over take you again if i get a quad for my bday



No problem, competition is what makes this fun


----------



## MRCL (Oct 16, 2009)

Gah I just remember that I didn't restart WCG after shutting it down to speed up the movie encoding process... great, +12 hours of making no progress


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 16, 2009)

I got my first badge, bronze Rice cruncher.

This makes me happy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Good going white lotus


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 16, 2009)

I must stop the Q9550 for some hours tonight. I reinstall the hardware in a box (was on a table before)
should be back *asap*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

good Luck stanhemi


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I got my first badge, bronze Rice cruncher.
> 
> This makes me happy



Excellent work!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Setting up Cold Storm's i5 750 for a bit today!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 17, 2009)

im curious to know how often the free-dc site updates points for wcg,it seems ive been crunching for 2 days now and im still in 180th place.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> im curious to know how often the free-dc site updates points for wcg,it seems ive been crunching for 2 days now and im still in 180th place.



i think every 3 or 4 hours. I know it has been updated many times in the 2 days


----------



## solofly (Oct 18, 2009)

I began crunching tonight with a Core2Duo at 3.6...

BTW how do I check my/teams stats...?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 18, 2009)

solofly said:


> I began crunching tonight with a Core2Duo at 3.6...



Thanks, and welcome to the team!


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 18, 2009)

solofly said:


> I began crunching tonight with a Core2Duo at 3.6...
> 
> BTW how do I check my/teams stats...?



Welcome aboard solofly. 
stats.http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92634


----------



## ERazer (Oct 18, 2009)

hey guys very stupid question  how do i get one of this?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

That's only for folding I believe, but you can get something like this for WCG.  
http://boincstats.com/page/faq.php#3


----------



## msgclb (Oct 18, 2009)

ERazer said:


> hey guys very stupid question  how do i get one of this?



As previously mentioned, you don't! But if this is you, then at the bottom of this BOINC stat page you'll find a link to your stats as shown below. If or how you put it in your signature I'll leave up to someone else.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

Observation.

Just looked at stats to see where your team is ranked and noticed something.
You have the U.S flag.........perhaps being classed as International would improve the likelihood of gaining new team members?

May not make much difference but as they say at Tesco

........every little helps 

Oh and congrats to Paulie who reached the mil mark


----------



## msgclb (Oct 18, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Observation.
> 
> Just looked at stats to see where your team is ranked and noticed something.
> You have the U.S flag.........perhaps being classed as International would improve the likelihood of gaining new team members?
> ...



That International flag is for ERazerHead.

Here's a list of all teams. If you go down to position 48 (as of this writting) you'll see a US flag for TechPowerUp!.

Here's a list of TechPowerUp! members on BOINC stats.

Added: I'd like to mention this is an International team and I appreciate every one who joined just as I'm sure every one else does.

I see I miss read your post!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

That was my point!

Should "International" not be the team flag?......especially as you have membership from various countries.

That was the site I pulled the stats from. 

Glad to see you are ahead of The [H]orde


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 18, 2009)

Wonder why no one is crunching for SETI... :-|
IM ALL ALONE... Theres nobody here beside meeeeeee.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

ERazer said:


> hey guys very stupid question  how do i get one of this?



you used my sig  If you want a folding one i can help if you want a crunching one i can't


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

@Flyordie.

I can guess at two possible reasons.

1: I think most people prefer the Bio-Med science projects for the possible benefits to future generations (of humans).

2: SETI has been around sooooooo long and other teams have such a massive head start climbing up the ranks would be an extremely slow process. That makes the project more difficult to get motivated for.

Just my tuppence worth


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I be doin SETI for TPU anyway... at least if it does take off later... I will have given TPU a hefty headstart. ;-)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll stay with WCG.  I think it is a project much more worth of my processor time (except for that $!*&$# energy project)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Well, I be doin SETI for TPU anyway... at least if it does take off later... I will have given TPU a hefty headstart. ;-)



I have tried to get it started before(as have others) no one really showed any interest in it


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Well, I be doin SETI for TPU anyway... at least if it does take off later... I will have given TPU a hefty headstart. ;-)



Well if you have a Seti team why not start a Seti team thread?
At least people will then be aware of the team and it'd keep this thread on topic


----------



## ERazer (Oct 19, 2009)

wow im soo far down at tpu group ohh well need to do more crunching, im still looking for a good very cheap mobo for my pentium D920  

@mike047


----------



## mosheen (Oct 19, 2009)

how about milkyway@home???
the moment i can start crunching/folding efficiently with ATI gpu i'll switch back to WCG/F@H.
for now i'm just looking for project that can make good use of ATI gpus.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 19, 2009)

mosheen said:


> how about milkyway@home???
> the moment i can start crunching/folding efficiently with ATI gpu i'll switch back to WCG/F@H.
> for now i'm just looking for project that can make good use of ATI gpus.



Well, for crunching all we really want is your i5 750. That should put out some decent numbers for the team.


----------



## mosheen (Oct 19, 2009)

don't worry my cpu is reserved for WCG, its coming this week 
i want something that can make good use of ATI gpu's. 
anybody knows when those new gpu3 F@H client are coming out???

i'm itching to fold on my brand new 5850


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

Probably early next year (maybe February/March)


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I must stop the Q9550 for some hours tonight. I reinstall the hardware in a box (was on a table before)
> should be back *asap*



Q9550 running wcg 100% (look my  avvy  ) i hate my antec 900 no room and poor cable management


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Q9550 running wcg 100% (look my  avvy  ) i hate my antec 900 no room and poor cable management



Nice bro! I want bigger pic's! hehehe


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Talk about no room and poor cable management, try having a cooler the size of a CM GeminII in a ITX case the size of a toaster


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

guys, I have been down a dual core all afternoon, and will be all night and day tomorrow.   I have a computer I'm repairing hooked up where I would have the dual core hooked up.  until I'm not done with the repair, I can't hook up the cruncher again.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, I have been down a dual core all afternoon, and will be all night and day tomorrow.   I have a computer I'm repairing hooked up where I would have the dual core hooked up.  until I'm not done with the repair, I can't hook up the cruncher again.



screw it man throw linux on that pc and tell who ever is having you fix it that linux was the only fix.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

I've brought a new cruncher online!  I still haven't set up WCG on the E4600, but I did set it up on a 2.8ghz P4 (non-HT).  I'm not sure how much it is going to be on, but according to the BOINC benchmarks it is faster (albeit only slightly) that my X31, so it should do a bit more work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> screw it man throw linux on that pc and tell who ever is having you fix it that linux was the only fix.


haha.  That was funny 



[Ion] said:


> I've brought a new cruncher online!  I still haven't set up WCG on the E4600, but I did set it up on a 2.8ghz P4 (non-HT).  I'm not sure how much it is going to be on, but according to the BOINC benchmarks it is faster (albeit only slightly) that my X31, so it should do a bit more work.



awesome dude.  So how many rigs you got crunching now?


----------



## ERazer (Oct 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I've brought a new cruncher online!  I still haven't set up WCG on the E4600, but I did set it up on a 2.8ghz P4 (non-HT).  I'm not sure how much it is going to be on, but according to the BOINC benchmarks it is faster (albeit only slightly) that my X31, so it should do a bit more work.



sweet


----------



## ERazer (Oct 21, 2009)

ohh i got my third rig runnin up too, Pentium D920


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 21, 2009)

mosheen said:


> don't worry my cpu is reserved for WCG, its coming this week
> i want something that can make good use of ATI gpu's.
> anybody knows when those new gpu3 F@H client are coming out???
> 
> i'm itching to fold on my brand new 5850



G'day All! 

mosheen, have a look at Collatz or Milkyway for your new 5850, both projects need a bit of fiddling around to get them setup correctly (have a read through the message boards) but your RAC will go through the roof!


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 21, 2009)

mosheen said:


> don't worry my cpu is reserved for WCG, its coming this week
> i want something that can make good use of ATI gpu's.
> anybody knows when those new gpu3 F@H client are coming out???
> 
> i'm itching to fold on my brand new 5850



G'day all!
mosheen, have a look at Milkyway or Collatz for your 5850, the projects take a bit of work to setup correctly (have a read through the message boards) but are very rewarding


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty;1601809
awesome dude.  So how many rigs you got crunching now?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1 Pentium M
> 1 Q9400
> 1 E6550
> 1 P4 2.8
> ...


----------



## ERazer (Oct 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> 1 Pentium M
> 1 Q9400
> 1 E6550
> 1 P4 2.8
> ...



holy cow thats alot


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

ERazer said:


> holy cow thats alot



Yeah, but despite that I don't get very good PPD.  The 2.4ghz P4 and the 2.0 GHZ P4 Celerons get no more than about 150PPD each, I get about 200PPD on the Pentium M.  The quad does about half of my total output (maybe a bit more), but the E6550 is still good for about 400-500PPD.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, but despite that I don't get very good PPD.  The 2.4ghz P4 and the 2.0 GHZ P4 Celerons get no more than about 150PPD each, I get about 200PPD on the Pentium M.  The quad does about half of my total output (maybe a bit more), but the E6550 is still good for about 400-500PPD.



still


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey team! check out my *"Easy WCG_config"* thread! http://http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370 

It's a batch file I created to update members WCG cc_config.xml file. I've already updated it twice.  I've also added different colors for team mates ([Ion] )... hehehe It's compatible with x86/x64 versions of XP, Vista, Win7. Also, FordGT90Concept is working on a exe version as well. 

Big Thank you to the Beta testers! 
Chicken Patty
[Ion]
stanhemi
t77snapshot


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2009)

DAMN IT Solaris17 passed me up......


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> DAMN IT Solaris17 passed me up......



what?

at anyrate youll catch up i stopped folding with my I7


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> what?
> 
> at anyrate youll catch up i stopped folding with my I7



 why would you stop crunching... Think of the puppies..


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> what?
> 
> at anyrate youll catch up i stopped folding with my I7



LOL you must of stopped today then


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> why would you stop crunching... Think of the puppies..



I dont like folding with my main processor.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> LOL you must of stopped today then



last night oir today....it was around 1am


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2009)

I seen when you turned that sucker on hehe the points started screaming in.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2009)

4.1Ghz of awesome..i might decide to run it once in awhile though keep you on your toes. though im seriously considering moving everything over to folding.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 21, 2009)

Not too long ago I brought up the issue I had where Human Proteome Folding would fail on my stock clocked Q9300 and only return errors, but work fine on my E4500. I thought I'd mention an interesting development, which is my new X4 955BE does not have this same issue. It would appear that HPF doesn't have an issue with quad cores in general, but only Intel quads. Can any other AMD users confirm that Human Proteome folding works on their quad / dual? How about any AMD users that get errors from this project?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> How about any AMD users that get errors from this project?



Want me to post a query over at AMD Users?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm, could do. I just thought it interesting that it failed on Intel quads (which was confirmed by others here) but my AMD quad and Intel Dual were fine with it. Especially considering how many people seem to turn this project off due to the errors it throws them.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

http://amdusers.com/forum/showthread.php?p=66348#post66348

You can follow any feedback via that~hope it helps.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

It runs fine on all of my rigs, including the quad (XP Pro x86, SP3)


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hmm, could do. I just thought it interesting that it failed on Intel quads (which was confirmed by others here) but my AMD quad and Intel Dual were fine with it. Especially considering how many people seem to turn this project off due to the errors it throws them.



Real men use real cores


----------



## HammerON (Oct 21, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hmm, could do. I just thought it interesting that it failed on Intel quads (which was confirmed by others here) but my AMD quad and Intel Dual were fine with it. Especially considering how many people seem to turn this project off due to the errors it throws them.



I disabled this project as my i7 and E8500 kept returning errors and had been doing so for a couple months.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 21, 2009)

I will be out of commission tomorrow. The electrician is coming to put in a dedicated circuit for my PC workshop, along will a couple of outlets, so all computers will be down until evening.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 21, 2009)

Second i7 up and running as of late last night 
However I did have to shutdown the E8500 rig until I get the GPU I ordered (today or tomorrow hopefully).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> 1 Pentium M
> 1 Q9400
> 1 E6550
> 1 P4 2.8
> ...



Nice little farm bro, you've came a long way dude 



Paulieg said:


> I will be out of commission tomorrow. The electrician is coming to put in a dedicated circuit for my PC workshop, along will a couple of outlets, so all computers will be down until evening.



keep us posted bro 



HammerON said:


> Second i7 up and running as of late last night
> However I did have to shutdown the E8500 rig until I get the GPU I ordered (today or tomorrow hopefully).



Awesome, you should be pumping out some good numbers now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice little farm bro, you've came a long way dude
> 
> Awesome, you should be pumping out some good numbers now



Thanks!  The 2.4ghz P4 and Celerons aren't mine, but all the other ones are.  The E6550 is on about 14hrs a day, the P4 2.8 maybe 5.  I've talked to my friend, and I'm going to be sending him instructions on setting up BOINC on the E4600, so it should be running tonight!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2009)

Question: For the long term outlook for WCG crunching, should I invest in a P55 or a X58 set? I think 6 and 8 core cpus will be out my budget for a while, but I need to make the decision soon- I have a P55 FTW waiting for me!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!  The 2.4ghz P4 and Celerons aren't mine, but all the other ones are.  The E6550 is on about 14hrs a day, the P4 2.8 maybe 5.  I've talked to my friend, and I'm going to be sending him instructions on setting up BOINC on the E4600, so it should be running tonight!



awesome


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Question: For the long term outlook for WCG crunching, should I invest in a P55 or a X58 set? I think 6 and 8 core cpus will be out my budget for a while, but I need to make the decision soon- I have a P55 FTW waiting for me!!



X58 more future proof


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 22, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Not too long ago I brought up the issue I had where Human Proteome Folding would fail on my stock clocked Q9300 and only return errors, but work fine on my E4500. I thought I'd mention an interesting development, which is my new X4 955BE does not have this same issue. It would appear that HPF doesn't have an issue with quad cores in general, but only Intel quads. Can any other AMD users confirm that Human Proteome folding works on their quad / dual? How about any AMD users that get errors from this project?



I have the same problem with two i7 920 and one Q6600 all three running Vista 64 bit.
However I have one i7 920 running Win xp x64 with Boinc Manager 6.6.20 that has never in five months had an error in Human Proteome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I have the same problem with two i7 920 and one Q6600 all three running Vista 64 bit.
> However I have one i7 920 running Win xp x64 with Boinc Manager 6.6.20 that has never in five months had an error in Human Proteome.



none of my rigs error them now.  weird.  But I did have that issue, even at stock clocks it would error.  Luckily its not plaguing me no more with that issue.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> X58 more future proof



Hmm, what are the chances 6 core CPUs make it to 1156?


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> none of my rigs error them now.  weird.  But I did have that issue, even at stock clocks it would error.  Luckily its not plaguing me no more with that issue.



Did you change Boinc Manager versions?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Hmm, what are the chances 6 core CPUs make it to 1156?



as far as i know 0%


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> as far as i know 0%



Well isn't that a B. I've got a great deal on a P55 in the wings. Think I will jump on it and if I want to upgrade just sell it off.


----------



## A novice (Oct 22, 2009)

MetalRacer I do like your Avatar 
Can some one bump our thread at WCG.  It's on page 2


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome



Well, it looks like it is going to be tomorrow afternoon, maybe 4-ish.  Still, I'll be glad to have an extra couple hundred PPD, my numbers have been dropping recently and I don't know why    :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Did you change Boinc Manager versions?



no sir.  Same one.



A novice said:


> MetalRacer I do like your Avatar
> Can some one bump our thread at WCG.  It's on page 2



which forum and which thread?


----------



## A novice (Oct 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no sir.  Same one.
> 
> 
> 
> which forum and which thread?


This one http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/index It's on page 2


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Well, it looks like it is going to be tomorrow afternoon, maybe 4-ish.  Still, I'll be glad to have an extra couple hundred PPD, my numbers have been dropping recently and I don't know why    :shadedshu



Hey dude IDK if this will help , but I installed Boinc 64-bit. It seems like im finishing projects faster than with the other version. 
I know the cpu bench comes out alot higher with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey dude IDK if this will help , but I installed Boinc 64-bit. It seems like im finishing projects faster than with the other version.
> I know the cpu bench comes out alot higher with it.



Thanks, but all of my rigs are running 32-bit Windows.  I tried putting 64-bit Server 2008 R2 on my quad, and although the benchmarks were higher the wireless didn't work, and wireless is the only way for it to get internet (no ethernet in my room  )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, but all of my rigs are running 32-bit Windows.  I tried putting 64-bit Server 2008 R2 on my quad, and although the benchmarks were higher the wireless didn't work, and wireless is the only way for it to get internet (no ethernet in my room  )



what wireless adapter do you have? There are some unofficial drivers for alot of adapters that support 64bit. I myself have used them work great just alittle harder to install as there is a slight workaround.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

A novice said:


> This one http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/index It's on page 2



ION already got it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what wireless adapter do you have? There are some unofficial drivers for alot of adapters that support 64bit. I myself have used them work great just alittle harder to install as there is a slight workaround.



I don't really know, I downloaded the driver here, I just saw recently to get the driver for Windows 7 via Windows Update.  I may try Server 2008 R2 later, but doing so would require a complete reinstall if things didn't work (I don't have any spare SATA drives).  I'm probably picking up a copy of Windows 7 soon, if I do I will definitely be running Windows 7 x64.  Windows 7 drivers should work on 2008 R2, right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I don't really know, I downloaded the driver here, I just saw recently to get the driver for Windows 7 via Windows Update.  I may try Server 2008 R2 later, but doing so would require a complete reinstall if things didn't work (I don't have any spare SATA drives).  I'm probably picking up a copy of Windows 7 soon, if I do I will definitely be running Windows 7 x64.  Windows 7 drivers should work on 2008 R2, right?



i really don't know as i have never used any server OS. I would think it should isn't it based on the same thing just a few tweaks


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 22, 2009)

A novice said:


> MetalRacer I do like your Avatar
> Can some one bump our thread at WCG.  It's on page 2



Thanks A_novice she's just so cheerful.
Thread bumped.


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey dude IDK if this will help , but I installed Boinc 64-bit. It seems like im finishing projects faster than with the other version.
> I know the cpu bench comes out alot higher with it.


I'm seeing the same thing. Before installing the 64-bit manager, I couldn't break 25k PPD, now I'm averaging ~27k PPD.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Shouldn't this thread be a sticky at the top of the section?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Shouldn't this thread be a sticky at the top of the section?



It doesn't really matter IMO, we reply here so much it gets bumped to within the top 5 threads in the WCG section constantly.  Maybe I'll create an Essentials thread that contains a link to this, among other important WCG threads.


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It doesn't really matter IMO, we reply here so much it gets bumped to within the top 5 threads in the WCG section constantly.  Maybe I'll create an Essentials thread that contains a link to this, among other important WCG threads.



Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.



I've created an Essentials thread here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1603277


----------



## ERazer (Oct 22, 2009)

woot got 111 spot  on TPU WCG Team getting close to top 100


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats ......Climbing the ranks is fun 
I am about 275th


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just started... E6500 but it's used for other things so we will see how it does... Might swap over a few of my folding cpu's to crunch being they suck at folding....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

ERazer said:


> woot got 111 spot  on TPU WCG Team getting close to top 100



good job bro, climbing the ranks is indeed fun.  I only seem to be dropping rather than climbing nowadays 


niko084 said:


> Just started... E6500 but it's used for other things so we will see how it does... Might swap over a few of my folding cpu's to crunch being they suck at folding....



Thanks bro, any help is appreciated


----------



## msgclb (Oct 22, 2009)

Last Sunday I busted into the top 1000 ranks of the world community grid users. For a while I thought there was a funny smell in front of me but now that it's behind me it was only fart_plume![joke]


----------



## A novice (Oct 22, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Last Sunday I busted into the top 1000 ranks of the world community grid users. For a while I thought there was a funny smell in front of me but now that it's behind me it was only fart_plume![joke]
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091022/WCG 2009-10-22-1-fart_plume.jpg


----------



## ERazer (Oct 22, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Last Sunday I busted into the top 1000 ranks of the world community grid users. For a while I thought there was a funny smell in front of me but now that it's behind me it was only fart_plume![joke]
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091022/WCG 2009-10-22-1-fart_plume.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

I got to admit, that was funny


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wondering, is there any reason I have so many Pending Validations (19 of them) ? some dating back to the 19th and 20th of this month.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Just wondering, is there any reason I have so many Pending Validations (19 of them) ? some dating back to the 19th and 20th of this month.


it takes awhile to validate them because of the way its done. You may want to read up on it that should tell you


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it takes awhile to validate them because of the way its done. You may want to read up on it that should tell you



Yea I guess I should research some more, just wanted a quick answer

Whats cool though I just went to check my stats again and got this message, hopeffully some more will validate

 "_The page you requested is currently unavailable because the statistics are being updated.

The statistics update will finish in about 40 minutes 9 seconds_"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yea I guess I should research some more, just wanted a quick answer
> 
> Whats cool though I just went to check my stats again and got this message, hopeffully some more will validate
> 
> ...


i would tell you more on how its validated but my mind is too foggy tonight to remember


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yea I guess I should research some more, just wanted a quick answer
> 
> Whats cool though I just went to check my stats again and got this message, hopeffully some more will validate
> 
> ...


Each WU is sent out to a minimum of two computers, once they both report back as long as they give the same results each computers is given the points it claimed.  If the results are different or one of the computers never replies, the WU is sent out to a 3rd computer.  It does drastically reduce the amount of work that can be done if you have to send each WU to at least 2 computers, but in this case accuracy is more important than raw speed.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Shouldn't this thread be a sticky at the top of the section?



I think I'll do that. 

Edit: Thread is now stuck!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think I'll do that.
> 
> Edit: Thread is now stuck!!



Any chance you would be willing to sticky the Essentials thread I wrote (link in sig)?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Any chance you would be willing to sticky the Essentials thread I wrote (link in sig)?



Another good idea.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 23, 2009)

I crunch now too under the username Laurijan... i crunched before... a day or two but WC system loop was in a bad condition so i feared that my PC would fail... but now it is top notch! Runs cool again so i dont have to fear a fail...

Here a pic of my cruching & folding rig:
http://img.techpowerup.org/091022/IMG_0143.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I crunch now too under the username Laurijan... i crunched before... a day or two but WC system loop was in a bad condition so i feared that my PC would fail... but now it is top notch! Runs cool again so i dont have to fear a fail...
> 
> Here a pic of my cruching & folding rig:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091022/IMG_0143.jpg



nice setup dude, crunch/fold hard


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice setup dude, crunch/fold hard



I will! Especially now that there is the contest for winning the crunch&fold rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I will! Especially now that there is the contest for winning the crunch&fold rig



Yes I am very aware of that contest, good luck at it


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the team Niko084


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm gonna do some occasional folding for TPU, downloading WCG it now!

I'll install it as soon as I hit 2 hours on Prime95.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2009)

Cool so it's stable @ 191X21 but not 200X20! =[

My OCD is kicking in and I want it stable @ 200X20!


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

What the heck! I have been crunching hard for the last 2 days and the team statistics says that i have 0 runtime 0 point 0 everything... last update was made 2 hours ago?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> What the heck! I have been crunching hard for the last 2 days and the team statistics says that i have 0 runtime 0 point 0 everything... last update was made 2 hours ago?



It takes several days (3-4 usually) before the WUs start getting validated and you get points for them.  Read my post above for a bit more info on the whole validation process


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmm, it says you have no device installations either.
Can you log in to your account and take a look?

My grid--->device manager.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm going to be down 2 machines for a couple of days while I reconfigure a few things, and wait for my DFI DK p55 board to get here.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2009)

@ Paulieg: Good Luck!

I'm going to take down one of my E8400's this weekend for a few hours to install Win7 x64!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm going to be down 2 machines for a couple of days while I reconfigure a few things, and wait for my DFI DK p55 board to get here.



That DFI DK P55 motherboard is on the top my short list so please let us know what you think of it when you get it running. If I read between the lines correctly that you selected an Xeon processor so your experience with it sure would be interesting.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Woot I got my first badge

Bronze for Muscular Dystrophy


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Added an X2 earlier and some more Base Campers here, we'll try to cover your downtime


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Woot I got my first badge
> 
> Bronze for Muscular Dystrophy



Congrats 
Onwards and upwards


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

would a Athlon II X2 240@ atleast 3ghz give better points then my 5kBE@3ghz? i think it would as it is faster clock for clock. Also don't tell me to get a quad as this would just be the stat of getting the spare parts to build another cruncher/folder


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would a Athlon II X2 240@ atleast 3ghz give better points then my 5kBE@3ghz? i think it would as it is faster clock for clock. Also don't tell me to get a quad as this would just be the stat of getting the spare parts to build another cruncher/folder



definetly 
besides of clocking higher with little effort


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Cool so it's stable @ 191X21 but not 200X20! =[
> 
> My OCD is kicking in and I want it stable @ 200X20!



OCD = Overclocking Compulsive Disorder? 



Paulieg said:


> I'm going to be down 2 machines for a couple of days while I reconfigure a few things, and wait for my DFI DK p55 board to get here.



Keep us posted Paulie.  We got your back dude 



Snipermonkey2 said:


> Woot I got my first badge
> 
> Bronze for Muscular Dystrophy



Congrats man, keep it up, you are doing great 



vaiopup said:


> Added an X2 earlier and some more Base Campers here, we'll try to cover your downtime



Thank you guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> definetly
> besides of clocking higher with little effort



The BE clocks without effort because it is unlocked  all i had to do was set 14x214. I could have set it a 15x but wanted higher ram speed  3.2ghz is max for my 5kBE what do you think the x2 240 would be good for?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The BE clocks without effort because it is unlocked  all i had to do was set 14x214. I could have set it a 15x but wanted higher ram speed  3.2ghz is max for my 5kBE what do you think the x2 240 would be good for?



cdawall once posted a result of him with Air.
got 4ghz with 1.44 i believe you will get it to 3.5-3.8 anyways


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Woot I got my first badge
> 
> Bronze for Muscular Dystrophy


Awesome, congratulations!  I don't like the color of the bronze badges, providing me for a reason to try and get silver and gold 



vaiopup said:


> Added an X2 earlier and some more Base Campers here, we'll try to cover your downtime


Thanks, an extra couple hundred PPD won't go amiss.



p_o_s_pc said:


> would a Athlon II X2 240@ atleast 3ghz give better points then my 5kBE@3ghz? i think it would as it is faster clock for clock. Also don't tell me to get a quad as this would just be the stat of getting the spare parts to build another cruncher/folder


Yep, definitely faster, but I'm not sure how much



p_o_s_pc said:


> The BE clocks without effort because it is unlocked  all i had to do was set 14x214. I could have set it a 15x but wanted higher ram speed  3.2ghz is max for my 5kBE what do you think the x2 240 would be good for?


The Phenom IIs seem to be topping out at 3.9ghz, so I would say something between 3.6 and 3.9ghz


----------



## bogmali (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow  I'm almost gone from the top ten Good stuff and nice to have the base campers stop by to give us some serious boost I have two rigs down at the moment (total of 12 cores) and should be back by the end of next week


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 24, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Wow  I'm almost gone from the top ten Good stuff and nice to have the base campers stop by to give us some serious boost I have two rigs down at the moment (total of 12 cores) and should be back by the end of next week



Nice
Im looking forward to almost being in the top 100 team list Ranked 139 so far

But I should have my I7 rig up by the next weekend so I will be more productive. 

So im still decing wether I should go              P55+i7 860 or x58+i7 920...., only reason im upgrading my rig is to crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

come on 3dsage, we are waiting for you at the top    Saving ya a seat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Guys, I've been having trouble since Friday with my i7 rig again.  same BSOD issue.  

Here is a thread I made

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1606464&posted=1#post1606464


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> come on 3dsage, we are waiting for you at the top    Saving ya a seat



 Hold on CP, im trying.
 Even though Im probably gonna be 2 weeks late on my half of the rent to go i7. But at least i'll be knocking out some results


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hold on CP, im trying.
> Even though Im probably gonna be 2 weeks late on my half of the rent to go i7. But at least i'll be knocking out some results



now that's some serious dedication lol.


@. Velvet

I know you are watching this thread.  Help me out with that link I posted, check it out.  You have lots of experience with BSOD's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice
> Im looking forward to almost being in the top 100 team list Ranked 139 so far
> 
> But I should have my I7 rig up by the next weekend so I will be more productive.
> ...



I would say 920 
If you don't have access to a Microcenter and their epic CPU deals, it only costs about $75 more for the X58 setup.  X58 i7s seem to generally overclock better, and require less voltage to do so, resulting in less heat and lower electricity usage 

EDIT:  And there's the possibility of i9 for X58 (but not for P55)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that's some serious dedication lol.
> 
> 
> @. Velvet
> ...



youre right, but im also good at freezes/hangups


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I would say 920
> If you don't have access to a Microcenter and their epic CPU deals, it only costs about $75 more for the X58 setup.  X58 i7s seem to generally overclock better, and require less voltage to do so, resulting in less heat and lower electricity usage
> 
> EDIT:  And there's the possibility of i9 for X58 (but not for P55)



Yeah MC is like a 30minute from my house, I know they have the 920 for 200$ and 860 for 229

I really like the idea of less heat and lower electricity cost.

So far im thinking EVGA x58 LE and 920 is sexy, but the for some reason P55 FTW and 860 seem so much more appealing IDK why.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre right, but im also good at freezes/hangups


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

now whats that?
the master of bluescreening,the clearer of the cosmos,the freez-o-maniac finally did something right


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the clearer of the cosmos,



Does your cosmos use an rs232 battery too?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the team Kantastic and everyone else who has joined in the last few days.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Does your cosmos use an rs232 battery too?



RS0232
but my foxconn has a better one,from a japanese company


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Meh, who counts zeros?  (unless they are on the end of your stats )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Meh, who counts zeros?  (unless they are on the end of your stats )



then they are good


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Wouldn't know lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Wouldn't know lol



Hey pup,  can an Iphone crunch?  it does boot...


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

A crunchy Apple


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> A crunchy Apple





leave the apple alone!   I do about 20 or so posts a day from it.  Thing is awesome, I can go on TPU since I got the iphone.  Work was much more boring when I had metro PCS and a phone with lame internet


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

I have an ern, let me think????

Oh yeah.

Samsung Tocco and an LG VIewty, both running stock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I have an ern, let me think????
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> Samsung Tocco and an LG VIewty, both running stock.



  I shall contact lord jobs about getting the Apple to become somewhat, CRUNCHY!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

POS should waste all it's processing power trying to look all pirty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> POS should waste all it's processing power trying to look all pirty



  I just came across an app for it and I'm in love


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Mine are glorified alarm clocks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 24, 2009)

Bringing 3 rigs back over to WCG from F@H:

X2 7750
X3 8650
X4 9850

I wonder if i should try the X2 7750 unlock via ACC? Hmm, decisions, decisions.....


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Ooh, more crunchy goodness


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

Help me please, or a poor,random,german Person will die thru my hand in minutes 
whats this??? sometimes it even errors with blank flops

it started upon the try to clock to 2700nb and 4ghz. i had normal crashes. at first i thought it was my oc, but its there at nearly stock now!
sometimes it will work, but just only at stock

prime runs, intelburntest with CMD window,also...


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm doing some occasional crunching for TPU. I don't believe in this stuff, but since you guys have been so helpful and all..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you kantastic.   Velvet, have you tried loading defaults and testing every component.  If something fails on default then you know what your issue is.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

occt linpack runs
why doesnt do intelburntest 2 and linx work anymore?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> occt linpack runs
> why doesnt do intelburntest 2 and linx work anymore?



EDIT:

that spike went right in the bum.
second test went normal


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah MC is like a 30minute from my house, I know they have the 920 for 200$ and 860 for 229
> 
> I really like the idea of less heat and lower electricity cost.
> 
> So far im thinking EVGA x58 LE and 920 is sexy, but the for some reason P55 FTW and 860 seem so much more appealing IDK why.




One of my i7 rigs has the EVGA X58 LE and a 920 ~ and it is great! I would suggest it for anyone wanting a good crunching rig


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys!  just finished watching the ufc fights! they were good!..


----------



## theonedub (Oct 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah MC is like a 30minute from my house, I know they have the 920 for 200$ and 860 for 229
> 
> I really like the idea of less heat and lower electricity cost.
> 
> So far im thinking *EVGA x58 LE and 920* is sexy, but the for some reason* P55 FTW and 860* seem so much more appealing IDK why.



Those are the EXACT same options I was looking at  

I think that X58 LE/920 is the way to go (strictly for upgrades to 6 and 8 core), but I also agree P55/860 is one heck of a combo (not to mention it has killer looks !)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys!  just finished watching the ufc fights! they were good!..



glad you enjoyed them man


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

A warm welcome to the team to GPaKen and NastyHabits


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> EDIT:
> 
> that spike went right in the bum.
> second test went normal



 that can't be right! Please tell me thats a software error


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

linx suddenly works again, after the rig stand several hours,crashed.
PSU Overheating?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> linx suddenly works again, after the rig stand several hours,crashed.
> PSU Overheating?



i'm not sure about that.Hows the air coming out of it feel? also maybe add a fan over the mosfet heatsink since your on water that could be a problem


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

air coming out of it is nearly always warm to really warm (not hot)
at least that thing stopped to buzz,like it did in the beginning, and it doesnt stink anymore after molten plastic, it did that for 2 months

the modxstream shouldnt be used too much by the system,tho?

mosfets are cool, its really a big heatsink


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> air coming out of it is nearly always warm to really warm (not hot)
> at least that thing stopped to buzz,like it did in the beginning, and it doesnt stink anymore after molten plastic, it did that for 2 months
> 
> the modxstream shouldnt be used too much by the system,tho?
> ...



how old is the powersupply? I don't think your system would draw too much power from it.. now the buzzing and molten plastic smell.. would you care to tell me more about that? That doesn't sound good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

that was, when it was new. its half a year old, and i believe it was normal now its gone. only a little hot plastic odor when smelling on the psu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that was, when it was new. its half a year old, and i believe it was normal now its gone. only a little hot plastic odor when smelling on the psu



having alittle odor is normal when its new but shouldn't be anything really strong.


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a 700 watt like yours but it does not buzz and does not stink.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

my friends asked me if i killed another hardware part, when they entered the room


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my friends asked me if i killed another hardware part, when they entered the room


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I have a 700 watt like yours but it does not buzz and does not stink.



it doenst do it anymore, it only did 2 months


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it doenst do it anymore, it only did 2 months



buzzing isn't good at anytime. I think you should have RMA'ed it then.I think your problems could be the PSU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> buzzing isn't good at anytime. I think you should have RMA'ed it then.I think your problems could be the PSU



voltages are fine so far,but look at this:

yesterday,in the time of linx failing, i also achieved this:

12v went unreasonably high,other volts dropped dead.
system must have crashed?  but it didnt.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> voltages are fine so far,but look at this:
> 
> yesterday,in the time of linx failing, i also achieved this:
> 
> ...



i think you need to try another psu. Voltages doing that means regulation problems and that is caused by bad manufacturing or failing components(that is the common causes )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think you need to try another psu. Voltages doing that means regulation problems and that is caused by bad manufacturing or failing components(that is the common causes )



i do another longer time test today... lets see what that brings... i hope it was software error...
do you think my system would remain crashfree, if the voltages dropped so hard?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i do another longer time test today... lets see what that brings... i hope it was software error...
> do you think my system would remain crashfree, if the voltages dropped so hard?



It could have been software, it also could have remained stable.

Either way, I would DEFINITELY RMA that PSU!

And never test with software, get a multimeter hook it up and go from idle to stressed, wait a few, back down and do it over again, you need to let your power supply get warm also.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i do another longer time test today... lets see what that brings... i hope it was software error...
> do you think my system would remain crashfree, if the voltages dropped so hard?



yes it could be possible because it wasn't for long and when your stressing it like that your putting most(but not all) stress on the 12v


----------



## theonedub (Oct 25, 2009)

Since it seems that it is not meant for me to go i7 at this time (keep missing out on deals  ) I decided to OC my Q9550  I must say this CPU and 780i makes OCing a lot easier than my P35, lol. Less than 10mins in the BIOS and I have it up to 3.4ghz, 2hr30min OCCT Linpack stable and going on 24hrs WCG F@H stable as well. Never had to clear the CMOS either- I actually like this setup a lot


----------



## niko084 (Oct 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Since it seems that it is not meant for me to go i7 at this time (keep missing out on deals  ) I decided to OC my Q9550  I must say this CPU and 780i makes OCing a lot easier than my P35, lol. Less than 10mins in the BIOS and I have it up to 3.4ghz, 2hr30min OCCT Linpack stable and going on 24hrs WCG F@H stable as well. Never had to clear the CMOS either- I actually like this setup a lot



Curious, what P35 did you have?
It took me about 10 minutes to get my q9400 - 3.6ghz rock stable about perfect on the voltage, ended up dropping it 1 tick.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

one of my X2's is going to be down for about 3hrs while i change the heatsink and try to get it to overclock alittle


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> one of my X2's is going to be down for about 3hrs while i change the heatsink and try to get it to overclock alittle



I'll keep you covered, the quad will be running all day today, and now it's running x64 Windows and BOINC, so output should be up a bit.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'll keep you covered, the quad will be running all day today, and now it's running x64 Windows and BOINC, so output should be up a bit.



thanks  I got it to overclock alittle after changing the heatsink not vary high but better then nothing (11x226) just got to stress test it now.

EDIT:I am going to try for higher as i am still on stock voltage and have got this thing to 2.9ghz stable before

loading in windows at 11x250@1.35v. now to stress it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

fuck^^ i need some 64 bit windows too 
i only have professional 32 bit 
man, why is windows 7 so expensive 
even an xp64 isnt affordable...:shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Oct 25, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Curious, what P35 did you have?
> It took me about 10 minutes to get my q9400 - 3.6ghz rock stable about perfect on the voltage, ended up dropping it 1 tick.



It was a P35-DS3L. I guess I shouldn't put the blame on the MB, the CPUs were most likely at fault, lol (E5200 and Q9300 would not clock, Q6600 clocked semi decent).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> fuck^^ i need some 64 bit windows too
> i only have professional 32 bit
> man, why is windows 7 so expensive
> even an xp64 isnt affordable...:shadedshu



I would normally pay even $100 for an OS, but I got Windows 7 Pro Upgrade (normally costs $200 via Newegg) for $30, which was too good of a deal to pass up.  The only problem is I'm going to have to put off a new video card a bit longer now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I would normally pay even $100 for an OS, but I got Windows 7 Pro Upgrade (normally costs $200 via Newegg) for $30, which was too good of a deal to pass up.  The only problem is I'm going to have to put off a new video card a bit longer now



nevermind ;-) i could do bad things to make it work,erm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

@velevet edit your post please no talk of illegal software


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> fuck^^ i need some 64 bit windows too
> i only have professional 32 bit
> man, why is windows 7 so expensive
> even an xp64 isnt affordable...:shadedshu



I just checked Pricewatch.com and found this http://www.9software.com/Microsoft_Windows_XP_Pro_p/msppwinxp64nfr.htm&Click=5673 It's got free shipping!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @velevet edit your post please no talk of illegal software



very sad that such talk is forbidden here

Herr Mindweaver, haben sie auch etwas auf Deutsch?^^


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2009)

Lange Nacht des Trinkens! Traurig kein mein Freund!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

Schon wieder? Haben sie zu sehr dem Schnaps zugesprochen?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2009)

Nein UPS Wasser! hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

how long of linpack should i run before i consider it stable and start crunching again?

btw cheap TIM is better then no TIM. Before load was 64c without any with it 57c max on linpack


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how long of linpack should i run before i consider it stable and start crunching again?


I would say 2 hours, but less would probably be fine (maybe an hour).  LinPack is far more stressful than P95, which I usually let run for 8-12 hours


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2009)

Ja.. Menge harten Alkohols...  hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I would say 2 hours, but less would probably be fine (maybe an hour).  LinPack is far more stressful than P95, which I usually let run for 8-12 hours



most of the time i let it go for about ~1hr sometimes more then run wprime super PI 3dmark furmark. (i know some of them stress Gpu more then CPU) just to make sure everything is stable. I think i will let it run 1hr then run orthos for 30mins just so it gets tested under different stress levels


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how long of linpack should i run before i consider it stable and start crunching again?
> 
> btw cheap TIM is better then no TIM. Before load was 64c without any with it 57c max on linpack



you could have used motor oil 

run it 1-2 hours with 1-2 memtests, allocate the most memory to the memtests,they find memory errors far better than linpak,so its more useful when stressing the gpu (low amount of memory)

was für welchen denn Herr Mindweaver?^^


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you could have used motor oil
> 
> run it 1-2 hours with 1-2 memtests, allocate the most memory to the memtests,they find memory errors far better than linpak,so its more useful when stressing the gpu (low amount of memory)
> 
> was für welchen denn Herr Mindweaver?^^



not overclocking the ram at all its underclocked so that won't be a problem area


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2009)

Crown Royal.. hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not overclocking the ram at all its underclocked so that won't be a problem area



so run it with low memory either ;-) stresses cpu more

EDIT:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i love whiskey too^^

my test just completed,have a look ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

here is my final overclock.I think i could do better but i stop at 3ghz on these chips


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

naw come on!^^ give him one more, i hate uncomplete clocks

where did your patriots went?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> naw come on!^^ give him one more, i hate uncomplete clocks
> 
> where did your patriots went?



main rig  i can only go up 2mhz at a time with the gigabyte

btw here is main rig http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=789591


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

seems that yout specs are a little outdated,eh?
ah, i know that from the gigabyte of a friend!
fucking nvidia chipsets !

EDIT: have you tried to achieve 300+ htt with this board and this proc? i could! ;-) 380-390 i maxed out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> seems that yout specs are a little outdated,eh?
> ah, i know that from the gigabyte of a friend!
> fucking nvidia chipsets !



updated specs 

what board and what cpu?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> updated specs
> 
> what board and what cpu?



http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=4371#anchor_os

a 5000+ NON Black Edition


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=4371#anchor_os
> 
> a 5000+ NON Black Edition



i will try with my gigabyte and 4200+  ram maybe limiting factor


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=4371#anchor_os
> 
> a 5000+ NON Black Edition


this is for you 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=789615


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

ah sry i got you wrong.^^
i made the high htt with the biostar, my apologies
the gigabyte crapped out at 290

so far things look good. push it a little more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah sry i got you wrong.^^
> i made the high htt with the biostar, my apologies
> the gigabyte crapped out at 290
> 
> so far things look good. push it a little more



don't want to push any higher I just want to let it crunch. I have maxed out the gigabyte board before if you would like i will dig up the screen shots

the gigabyte board is a hell of a clocker can get higher HT speeds then the biostar can but not by vary much.Still impressive for a 3 year old ~$70 board


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't want to push any higher I just want to let it crunch. I have maxed out the gigabyte board before if you would like i will dig up the screen shots
> 
> the gigabyte board is a hell of a clocker can get higher HT speeds then the biostar can but not by vary much.Still impressive for a 3 year old ~$70 board



your proc is probably as old,if not older. so it fits.

i just looked,
my 939 cruncher does from 800 up to 1100ppd, awesome!
it just has 2.9ghz, but its L2 caches are like 30% faster than that of a g2. i have proof


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your proc is probably as old,if not older. so it fits.
> 
> i just looked,
> my 939 cruncher does from 800 up to 1100ppd, awesome!
> it just has 2.9ghz, but its L2 caches are like 30% faster than that of a g2. i have proof


dully max bus speed





loony sempy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

not bad,especially like the ht^^
you ever encountered big problems with it?
in my whole time of overclocking, the ht treated me best


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not bad,especially like the ht^^
> you ever encountered big problems with it?
> in my whole time of overclocking, the ht treated me best



never had a problem folded at that speed passed 8hrs of otrhos at that speed. I didn't save any SS's of it on photobucket so i don't have them anymore 

btw running the x2 4200+@3ghz(10x300) right now so far rock solid


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

shouldnt bring you problems


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> shouldnt bring you problems



my biostar randomly BSOD when running the same settings(but ram was running faster)  I think i didn't get the best board. Seems everyone is getting so much higher then me. I know its not the chip as i have used a 4850e,5000BE,4200,9100e.the 4850e ran 290x10.5 stable(ran 340x10 suicide run on gigabyte 320x10 stable)
5kBE  290x10 stable(runs 320x10 on gigabyte)
4200 known to be stable at 300x10 run 276x10 on biostar 
9100e 274 stable 275 BSOD then hard crash


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2009)

my biostar was fine for am2 procs.
to not say:
overpowered ;-)
which revision do you own?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my biostar was fine for am2 procs.
> to not say:
> overpowered ;-)
> which revision do you own?



does this tell you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

guys, i7 has not crunched all day.  Currently running some HDD tests and stuf to determine if its the HDD giving me the issues that I have.  So far it has found some errors.  I'll keep you'll posted.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does this tell you



the revision number is printed directly on the board, under the a2+ of the name, between the first pcie slot and the nb


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the revision number is printed directly on the board, under the a2+ of the name, between the first pcie slot and the nb



 i can't tell you then bro as that area is blocked by the CPU cooler and video card.(CPU cooler almost touches back of card) i will look after i am done eating but i won't takeout a card


EDIT: v5.1


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can't tell you then bro as that area is blocked by the CPU cooler and video card.(CPU cooler almost touches back of card) i will look after i am done eating but i won't takeout a card
> 
> 
> EDIT: v5.1



you got a new revision, i had to destroy 2 boards to get that, so it should be alright and not prone to dying, like the first 2 revisions


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you got a new revision, i had to destroy 2 boards to get that, so it should be alright and not prone to dying, like the first 2 revisions



does that mean i shouldn't worry about replacing it yet?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does that mean i shouldn't worry about replacing it yet?



not by death,not by an am2 proc. the other 2 boards made it 3-5 months each. i used this one for over a year now

you hate your clear cmos jumper, and your battery,right?^^ Rams are also damn near the cooler


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not by death,not by an am2 proc. the other 2 boards made it 3-5 months each. i used this one for over a year now
> 
> you hate your clear cmos jumper, and your battery,right?^^ Rams are also damn near the cooler



i plan to drop a X2 240 in it soon and clock it up. Then around Xmas(if i have the $$$) get a good board and DDR3 then later pickup a quad

To get the the battery and cmos jumper i have to take out BOTH cards(both of them are using battle axe so they take up alot of space


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

cool the vrms over 1.35, if everything fails, simply hack,drill and saw a non compatible cooler in form, thats what i will do tomorrow ;-) have cleaned the board a few min ago,and i am looking at it atm

PS.
you could use enzotech copper sinks, but these you would have to glue with arctic adhesive

one day, i will build something, that allows me to reset my bios on button press


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> cool the vrms over 1.35, if everything fails, simply hack,drill and saw a non compatible cooler in form, thats what i will do tomorrow ;-) have cleaned the board a few min ago,and i am looking at it atm
> 
> PS.
> you could use enzotech copper sinks, but these you would have to glue with arctic adhesive
> ...



would any of these heatsinks work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010110572 1374128783&name=Mosfet
what about this one
http://www.svc.com/hr-09u-2.html


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would any of these heatsinks work?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010110572 1374128783&name=Mosfet
> what about this one
> http://www.svc.com/hr-09u-2.html



idk about the second one, but look:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708014
these one should fit. very short, and the only one that got straight holes

otherwise, the small pins should be glueable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> idk about the second one, but look:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708014
> these one should fit. very short, and the only one that got straight holes
> 
> otherwise, the small pins should be glueable



i have been looking at that one myself but i think its too short. Do you have your biostar out of a case? If so could you measure the distance between the holes


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have been looking at that one myself but i think its too short. Do you have your biostar out of a case? If so could you measure the distance between the holes



of course i have, seems to be exact 8 centimeter

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708017
these would fit lenghtwise.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2009)

My Q9550 @ 3.4 put up a respectable 2800 Boinc yesterday  Im sure that includes some carry over, anxious to see what the new average for this rig is with its OC!


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

I have this in mind or to say it more accurate all over my mind: 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1609475#post1609475


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My Q9550 @ 3.4 put up a respectable 2800 Boinc yesterday  Im sure that includes some carry over, anxious to see what the new average for this rig is with its OC!



Looks good, that's almost 2x what I get on my Q9400 most days (I usually get about 1.6K).  I would guess your average would be about 2100 PPD (I have found that for Penryn CPUs, they get about 1.1 WCG credits per mhz per core.  So you would get 11 * 3400 * 4 /7 (to get it into BOINC points), so 2137 PPD.   Of course, some days will be higher/lower depending WUs carrying over or not).  With Windows x64 (vs x86), increase my estimates by about 10%.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good, that's almost 2x what I get on my Q9400 most days (I usually get about 1.6K).  I would guess your average would be about 2100 PPD (I have found that for Penryn CPUs, they get about 1.1 WCG credits per mhz per core.  So you would get 11 * 3400 * 4 /7 (to get it into BOINC points), so 2137 PPD.   Of course, some days will be higher/lower depending WUs carrying over or not).  With Windows x64 (vs x86), increase my estimates by about 10%.



Excellent. Im running Win7 Pro X64 as well  I will keep an eye out on the averages and see how close you were


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My Q9550 @ 3.4 put up a respectable 2800 Boinc yesterday  Im sure that includes some carry over, anxious to see what the new average for this rig is with its OC!





theonedub said:


> Excellent. Im running Win7 Pro X64 as well  I will keep an eye out on the averages and see how close you were



So far my points have actually gone *down* since switching to Win 7 Pro x64, presumably because the WUs are pending validation and I lost some in-progress WUs when I reinstalled.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

How fast is crunching in Ubuntu?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 26, 2009)

Well i got my i5 crunching at a clean 4ghz. How can you view your scores and compare to other team members on the website? Its alot different than F@H or S@H.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Well i got my i5 crunching at a clean 4ghz. How can you view your scores and compare to other team members on the website? Its alot different than F@H or S@H.



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
that should be what your looking for... if not then just 

BTW after overclocking my x2 4200+ to 3ghz(going to try higher later on it and the 5kBE) my points seem to be better


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Lot's of stats links in [Ion] checklist.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> that should be what your looking for... if not then just
> 
> BTW after overclocking my x2 4200+ to 3ghz(going to try higher later on it and the 5kBE) my points seem to be better



i can see points change recognizably every 30-50 mhz more.
my 955 also got more points,after adding ddr3 and more NB


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> that should be what your looking for... if not then just
> 
> BTW after overclocking my x2 4200+ to 3ghz(going to try higher later on it and the 5kBE) my points seem to be better



3ghz milestone on a Brisbane X2 is a good one. And folding stable too is really good. My X2 4200+ (939) hit a volt wall at 2.95 

I hope to get a sapphire badge in due time. Ive always been one to fold even when i had crap to fold on but heat and electricity got the better of me. Now that i dont worry about either i can fold on all my stuff


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> 3ghz milestone on a Brisbane X2 is a good one. And folding stable too is really good. My X2 4200+ (939) hit a volt wall at 2.95
> 
> I hope to get a sapphire badge in due time. Ive always been one to fold even when i had crap to fold on but heat and electricity got the better of me. Now that i dont worry about either i can fold on all my stuff



my X2 4200+ is a Brisbane G2 thats 3ghz@1.36v  right now testing it at 3063mhz@1.36v(63mhz bump but still should give slightly more points)what kind of volts did your 939 4200 run?


Velvet Wafer said:


> i can see points change recognizably every 30-50 mhz more.
> my 955 also got more points,after adding ddr3 and more NB



so 63mhz should be noticeable then. if i can get both of them up alittle higher that would great.. time to start testing the 5kbe to see where i can get it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my X2 4200+ is a Brisbane G2 thats 3ghz@1.36v  right now testing it at 3063mhz@1.36v(63mhz bump but still should give slightly more points)what kind of volts did your 939 4200 run?
> 
> 
> so 63mhz should be noticeable then. if i can get both of them up alittle higher that would great.. time to start testing the 5kbe to see where i can get it



i hitted 3.1 stable-3.2 benching on a 4400+ and 3.38 stable,3.48 benching on my 5000+
im interested to see what yours may do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hitted 3.1 stable-3.2 benching on a 4400+ and 3.38 stable,3.48 benching on my 5000+
> im interested to see what yours may do.



4200+ 3063@1.36v 5kbe 3020@1.36v not willing to give more voltage to them as that is the max i like to run 24/7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 4200+ 3063@1.36v 5kbe 3020@1.36v not willing to give more voltage to them as that is the max i like to run 24/7



if they dont cook, they wont be damaged from 1.44,even up to 1.5 (not more) either. imagine what i pump in a 45nm quad


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if they dont cook, they wont be damaged from 1.44,even up to 1.5 (not more) either. imagine what i pump in a 45nm quad



i don't think the voltage/mhz ratio is worth it after 1.35-1.37v it takes too much voltage for just a small mhz gain IMHO. I will stick with ~3.1ghz on them. (strange that the x2 4200+ clocks better then the 5kBE)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't think the voltage/mhz ratio is worth it after 1.35-1.37v it takes too much voltage for just a small mhz gain IMHO. I will stick with ~3.1ghz on them. (strange that the x2 4200+ clocks better then the 5kBE)



if youre about economy,youre right 
i dont find this very strange, you probably have a good 4200+ and a not so good 5000+, chip quality is always luck, if you dont buy 20 procs to pick


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to the team SK-1


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> So far my points have actually gone *down* since switching to Win 7 Pro x64, presumably because the WUs are pending validation and I lost some in-progress WUs when I reinstalled.



Yesterday the Q9550 put up 3,109 Boinc, which combined with my E2200's 509, resulted in my most productive WCG day ever (iirc). Its on a tear right now


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Yesterday the Q9550 put up 3,109 Boinc, which combined with my E2200's 509, resulted in my most productive WCG day ever (iirc). Its on a tear right now



Nice man, im looking forward to getting over 3K PPD, nice stuff:toast


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Yesterday the Q9550 put up 3,109 Boinc, which combined with my E2200's 509, resulted in my most productive WCG day ever (iirc). Its on a tear right now



Awesome, yesterday was also one of my more productive days (3,036), which is #4 for me.  4 more points and it would be #3 
Congrats on your highest day ever yesterday!   I really need to step up production, but I don't have any ways to do so


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job crunchers


----------



## msgclb (Oct 27, 2009)

I thought I would have a AMD Quad-Core up tonight but the motherboard I have available has only 1 PS/2 port and isn't compatible with my KVM. Even if I had a Male USB to Female PS/2 Mouse adapter I don't know if that would work. Maybe Mike (Mike047) would know because that's were I got it. Mike this KVM has worked great until I tried to use this Asus board.

In the past I could go up the street and buy almost any computer part that I needed but all the local computer stores have gone the way of the Dodo bird.

This erks me so much that I'm going to go get drunk!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to the team troubled


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't think the voltage/mhz ratio is worth it after 1.35-1.37v it takes too much voltage for just a small mhz gain IMHO. I will stick with ~3.1ghz on them. (strange that the x2 4200+ clocks better then the 5kBE)



I ran my 4200+ 24/7 at 1.6v to get 2.95ghz stable 24/7. X2 max safe temps is 1.55v btw.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Yesterday the Q9550 put up 3,109 Boinc, which combined with my E2200's 509, resulted in my most productive WCG day ever (iirc). Its on a tear right now



Nice! I don't think my Q9550 has put up over 2600 points.. What is yours clocked at? 



msgclb said:


> I thought I would have a AMD Quad-Core up tonight but the motherboard I have available has only 1 PS/2 port and isn't compatible with my KVM.



Just use VNC to connect to it. I use to use KVM but i've moved on to Ultra VNC to monitor/connect via remote desktop. Give it a try, it's easy to use and connect to by ip or host name.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I don't think my Q9550 has put up over 2600 points.. What is yours clocked at?



Its only @ 3.4 on Win7 Prox64  Im pretty satisfied with its production.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Its only @ 3.4 on Win7 Prox64  Im pretty satisfied with its production.



Yea that's what mines @. I can take it to 3.8GHz, but not able to crunch at 100%. So, yea i'm satisfied with 3.4GHz as well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I ran my 4200+ 24/7 at 1.6v to get 2.95ghz stable 24/7. X2 max safe temps is 1.55v btw.



i thought 1.4v was the max "safe" for the 65nm chips when being used for folding/crunching 24/7@100% and 1.45v for "normal" use aslong as temps run under 60c? Is this correct? Thats the info i have came across over the last year or so


----------



## mike047 (Oct 27, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I thought I would have a AMD Quad-Core up tonight but the motherboard I have available has only *1 PS/2 port* and isn't compatible with my KVM. Even if I had a Male USB to Female PS/2 Mouse adapter I don't know if that would work. Maybe Mike (Mike047) would know because that's were I got it. Mike this KVM has worked great until I tried to use this Asus board.
> 
> In the past I could go up the street and buy almost any computer part that I needed but all the local computer stores have gone the way of the Dodo bird.
> 
> This erks me so much that I'm going to go get drunk!



I never had any luck getting a usb mouse and a ps2 mouse ports to work on a kvm,  When I accidentally bought a mb that needed a ps2 mouse....I just bought another mouse.....keyboard and video worked OK.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i thought 1.4v was the max "safe" for the 65nm chips when being used for folding/crunching 24/7@100% and 1.45v for "normal" use aslong as temps run under 60c? Is this correct? Thats the info i have came across over the last year or so



i would correct to 1.45 and 1.5 
but this should be the end, at 1.6 it will run, but it will loose like half its lifetime (10-15 years from 20-30 or so)


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 27, 2009)

Of course its been 4 years since i had that PC and now its crunching in a dudes rig here on TPU. Id say that a lifespan dosent need to be that long considering tech gets seriously aged in a few years. 

1.55v is max safe voltage to put through a 939 chip. By safe i mean theoretical safe limit before cpu degredation at 1.6v. But i ran mine 24/7 at 1.6v no problems and even folded with it. I won a F@H contest with it a long time ago actually lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Of course its been 4 years since i had that PC and now its crunching in a dudes rig here on TPU. Id say that a lifespan dosent need to be that long considering tech gets seriously aged in a few years.
> 
> 1.55v is max safe voltage to put through a 939 chip. By safe i mean theoretical safe limit before cpu degredation at 1.6v. But i ran mine 24/7 at 1.6v no problems and even folded with it. I won a F@H contest with it a long time ago actually lol.



nice  
i won't go over 1.4v on my 65nm because i don't like seeing temps around 60c and i crunch with them 24/7. going over that doesn't grant much more mhz anyways so i don't bother.Now when i had the x2 4600+(90nm F2) i ran 1.44v all the time in that and didn't even think twice about it. as far as i know it is still running(traded it off along time ago)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Wanted to show you guys some kind words from our buddies over at XS


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

"super crunching community" pffft.... they should wait until we are at full force!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> "super crunching community" pffft.... they should wait until we are at full force!



We are 

RAMMIE is with us until the fifth of November 

2.5mil here we come!!!


BTW, in case you don't know who Rammie is, he's god


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are
> 
> RAMMIE is with us until the fifth of November
> 
> ...



Please 

With them losing and TPU gaining there will be740,000 WCG difference.We will not outscore XS anytime soon.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

If you wanna take on XS you need a long term strategy and a dedicated team cheerleader.
Team growth takes bloody hard work-been there done that.

Made world top 10 at DC Vault without a hardware forum to recruit from.

With a lil effort this place can do BIG things


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> If you wanna take on XS you need a long term strategy and a dedicated team cheerleader.
> Team growth takes bloody hard work-been there done that.
> 
> Made world top 10 at DC Vault without a hardware forum to recruit from.
> ...



Ya'll need a dedicated Wiz!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Ya'll need a dedicated Wiz!



did that have a double meaning?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

No comment!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Uh oh.......I see your team captain.
I'd better behave now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Uh oh.......I see your team captain.
> I'd better behave now



you'll be fine


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> did that have a double meaning?



Ya need the site owner to advertise for ya.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Ya need the site owner to advertise for ya.



That's why I said that, hence the word wiz


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's why I said that, hence the word wiz



More crunchers,folders,DCr's = more members at TPU
Win+win


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

C'mon then, who's slacking?

only 2,426,484


----------



## rwillis (Oct 28, 2009)

Might be me......... one had not reported in 2 days........ Sorry


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Sheesh, can't get the staff these days 

2.5 mil in range


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2009)

might be me too i have been playing around with my crunching rig to see how it will clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

slackers!! 


Tomorrow we will not hit 2.5, we will hit 2.6 and beyond fuckerssssssssss.   watch!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2009)

I just dropped out of overall pie!   Good Job Team! RAMMIE!  hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, after being down 2 rigs for days, I now have my new core i7 860/EVGA p55 FTW and the Xeon x3440/DFI LP DK p55 up and running. Production should shoot back up tomorrow.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Good work all.

Nap time


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, after being down 2 rigs for days, I now have my new core i7 860/EVGA p55 FTW and the Xeon x3440/DFI LP DK p55 up and running. Production should shoot back up tomorrow.



Glad to hear it!  2.5 million should be easily obtainable then!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, after being down 2 rigs for days, I now have my new core i7 860/EVGA p55 FTW and the Xeon x3440/DFI LP DK p55 up and running. Production should shoot back up tomorrow.



way to go Paul.

both of your rigs up, RAMMIE back with us for a bit, and my i7 back at full force.  Oh boy, I can't wait till this time tomorrow to see our scores


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> way to go Paul.
> 
> both of your rigs up, RAMMIE back with us for a bit, and my i7 back at full force.  Oh boy, I can't wait till this time tomorrow to see our scores



I gotta tell ya, both of these boards are sweet. First EVGA board I've owned since the 680i days, and I think DFI is back strong. Both rigs are going to make for awesome crunchers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I gotta tell ya, both of these boards are sweet. First EVGA board I've owned since the 680i days, and I think DFI is back strong. Both rigs are going to make for awesome crunchers.



Good to hear Paul, really glad man 

Keep us posted on how they perform, I'll keep an eye on your numbers myself


----------



## msgclb (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Welcome to the team troubled



My doctor told me to take two aspirin and wait for my next pay check.



Mindweaver said:


> Just use VNC to connect to it. I use to use KVM but i've moved on to Ultra VNC to monitor/connect via remote desktop. Give it a try, it's easy to use and connect to by ip or host name.



It's hard to teach this dog new tricks. How about a link to your recommended VNC.



mike047 said:


> I never had any luck getting a usb mouse and a ps2 mouse ports to work on a kvm,  When I accidentally bought a mb that needed a ps2 mouse....I just bought another mouse.....keyboard and video worked OK.



In my Google searches I noticed some warnings about adapters and KVMs. I don't have room for another keyboard but maybe just a USB mouse and the KVM keyboard might work temporarily.

I was only going to use this motherboard until my next paycheck or maybe the one after that. I haven't been able to make up my mind on which motherboard to choose but I still have some time.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It's hard to teach this dog new tricks. How about a link to your recommended VNC.



No problem! http://www.uvnc.com/


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 28, 2009)

*cries*
I haz BSOD last night... was late for work and didn't have time to restart it... sooooo points for me are down for the day... ;-(  Sorry guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

I found two rigs not crunching when I got home.  C2D and i7. C2d no surprise, I didn't disable for the windows update to restart automatically.  The i7, well same issue it's been having.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

I do all updates manually and never let MS interfere----my rigs MY schedule!!!


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I found two rigs not crunching when I got home.  C2D and i7. C2d no surprise, I didn't disable for the windows update to restart automatically.  The i7, well same issue it's been having.




Service install.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 28, 2009)

I think my 920 is on its way out.... I got the box and invoice for it, will be calling AMD soon about it... maybe they will give me a 925 instead of a 920 in return... (925 = AM3 version of the 920)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Service install.



what do you mean?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I found two rigs not crunching when I got home.  C2D and i7. C2d no surprise, I didn't disable for the windows update to restart automatically.  The i7, well same issue it's been having.



Set Windows to auto-login even if there is a password
Start-->Run-->"control userpasswords2" (no quotes)
I have done this on all of my rigs so that way when they reboot at 1AM for WindowsUpdates I don't loose crunching time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Set Windows to auto-login even if there is a password
> Start-->Run-->"control userpasswords2" (no quotes)
> I have done this on all of my rigs so that way when they reboot at 1AM for WindowsUpdates I don't loose crunching time



I just removed my password and thats it


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Make sure boinc is set to always run


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2009)

CP what problems have you been having with the i7?


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you mean?



If you install Boinc as a service it runs at windows boot.Can sit at log tn screen forever and crunch.


It's called protective mode in 6. versions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Make sure boinc is set to always run



It is set to start up and now with no PW its all good.  



p_o_s_pc said:


> CP what problems have you been having with the i7?


even since I put the megashadow I have BSOD's and just lock ups and all sorts of crazy stuff.  Stock cooler it doesn't happen.


RAMMIE said:


> If you install Boinc as a service it runs at windows boot.Can sit at log tn screen forever and crunch.
> 
> 
> It's called protective mode in 6. versions.



I have removed the PW now so it'll be fine, but thanks for explaning RAMMIE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

CP have you tried sitting it on the cardboard box and testing it that way?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP have you tried sitting it on the cardboard box and testing it that way?



im doing that right now, going to run linx and see.

although sometimes a clock is stable, sometimes it ain't.  So I don't know.  seems like something else is causing the bsod, not the clock speed.  Sometimes it happens at default too.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

I assume your memory is stable? (Memtest)
It may be a problem with the motherboard  (It's starting to sound more and more like it to me)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I assume your memory is stable? (Memtest)
> It may be a problem with the motherboard  (It's starting to sound more and more like it to me)



I agree it is starting to sound like the mobo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I assume your memory is stable? (Memtest)
> It may be a problem with the motherboard  (It's starting to sound more and more like it to me)





p_o_s_pc said:


> I agree it is starting to sound like the mobo



MEM is MEM Test stable.  now on the cardboard box, it all seems good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> MEM is MEM Test stable.  now on the cardboard box, it all seems good.



maybe case shorting out?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 29, 2009)

my lightbulbs start to flicker sometimes
seems,like the power grid in my room,is stressed
__________________
hey,CP
if it runs on the cardboard box, i LOL
if it does not, the i would consider, the bent may have damaged the 10layers pcb:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

its not in a case, its on a tech station, sits on rubber standoffs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its not in a case, its on a tech station, sits on rubber standoffs.



maybe its time to RMA the board


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 29, 2009)

10 Layer PCB,severly bent, maybe damaged until RMA.
Possible situation. best would be an exchanging board,to test


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

I remove the cooler and its all good.  board is fine.


Been fine since I put it on the box.  So far hour of prime at 3.8 Ghz.  Going higher now.  I flashed so I started from scratch with the overclock.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 29, 2009)

Thinking of going i7 for folding. Idk if i can though.


----------



## hat (Oct 29, 2009)

Great. Not only is my laptop down until I get it straightened out with Windows 7, but now my Pentium 3 is down as well. I tried putting WinFLP on it but it was god awful slow, and the cpu was detected as 350MHz in Windows (My Computer > Properties). I'm gonna try slapping W98 SE on it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

my i7 is down for the count, no longer even boots.  I'll keep you'll posted on that.

I'm about to RMA everything.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my i7 is down for the count, no longer even boots.  I'll keep you'll posted on that.
> 
> I'm about to RMA everything.



Wow that sucks 
Sorry to thear that CP


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 29, 2009)

sound totally like signs of overbent....
first symptom: occasional bluescreens that get more, even when dropping clocks
final symptom: death of the board:shadedshu
i feel with you,david.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

just cranked it this morning, and it booted, but Im not gonna leave it running.  Obvious signs that something is not right.  Got one last thing to try today after work, if that don't work RMA time for the board.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just cranked it this morning, and it booted, but Im not gonna leave it running.  Obvious signs that something is not right.  Got one last thing to try today after work, if that don't work RMA time for the board.



exchange the bios battery? you must be really desperate then


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, the quad is currently OCed at 2820mhz, I'll see if I can push it higher later.  An extra couple hundred PPD wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

@ velvet
yeah bro I am,  thing is driving me nuts.  Imma try fresh install of OS on new drive and we'll see what's up.

@ION

good going dude.  Every point counts, we are down an i7.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ velvet
> yeah bro I am,  thing is driving me nuts.  Imma try fresh install of OS on new drive and we'll see what's up.
> 
> @ION
> ...



Thanks, at least we have RAMMIE with us for the next week, along with the Base Campers, which should help make up for the i7.  It does sound like RMAing the mobo is going to be required   Can you even RMA CPUs that have been OCed?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Been 4 cores down since last night, sorry.
Sorted now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

@ iON
imma try new HDD if that fixes the issue then no RMA will be done,  if not I'll do one at once.   This CPU was not bought by me so I don't know if I can RMA it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 29, 2009)

the ghost in your machine is somehow upset.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my i7 is down for the count, no longer even boots.  I'll keep you'll posted on that.
> 
> I'm about to RMA everything.



sorry to hear that bud


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2009)

@CP Awww, the puppies...  The puppies pray for your i7's quick return!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> @CP Awww, the puppies...  The puppies pray for your i7's quick return!



while theyre beeing cannibalized by giant cancer cells
theyre screaming in pain


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> while theyre beeing cannibalized by giant cancer cells
> theyre screaming in pain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.  Those pups are strong and will survive, I have faith in them


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.  Those pups are strong and will survive, I have faith in them



No problem bro! Just remember a crunching i7 =


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Unless my eyes are playing tricks I see 3 new teamies signed up so far today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

I know mindweaver.   I'm doing everything I can, well I'm at work now, but I left my iguana working on it.


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi guys

i found a motherboard for my q66600 but now my corsair xms are rma can i use 1 stick of 512mb for now or it not enough for crunshing

thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, I crunched with a 512mb stick and w7


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Choose one of the projects with low requirements, assuming there is one


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i found a motherboard for my q66600 but now my corsair xms are rma can i use 1 stick of 512mb for now or it not enough for crunshing
> 
> thanks



It should be enough, just remember to deselect the Fight Aids @ Home project, it uses way too much memory (200mb/core).  If you only run rice of HCC, memory usage should be under 35mb/core, so 512mb would be sufficient.


----------



## solofly (Oct 29, 2009)

Cool, now I know how to thank people...(doh!)

Just stopping by to say HI and that's all...


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ iON
> imma try new HDD if that fixes the issue then no RMA will be done,  if not I'll do one at once.   This CPU was not bought by me so I don't know if I can RMA it.



CP, since I have 3 i7's running, and possibly a 4th next week, I could send you one of my i7 920's, and you can just send your i7 to me. That's if you decide it needs to be RMA'd. LMK.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Is i5 worth bothering with for those of us with little (eg no) money?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Is i5 worth bothering with for those of us with little (eg no) money?



Yep, it's still better than Core 2 /Phenom II clock-for-clock, and it OCs well, but if you can spending $80 more on the i7 860 will give almost 2x the PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> CP, since I have 3 i7's running, and possibly a 4th next week, I could send you one of my i7 920's, and you can just send your i7 to me. That's if you decide it needs to be RMA'd. LMK.



Thanks Paul, that's very kind of you.   I am going to rule out OS/HDD today.  If that is not the problem then we'll talk about this.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> CP, since I have 3 i7's running, and possibly a 4th next week, I could send you one of my i7 920's, and you can just send your i7 to me. That's if you decide it needs to be RMA'd. LMK.



Paulieg don't you think it's time to show the world, at least the TPU crowd, what kind of horse power you're running? I'm referring to the Hosts listed on your User Stats for paulieg page.

Your Hosts will currently look something like this...







As you can see no hosts are listed when viewed. If you want to make them public then I've describe the process below.

Go to the World Community Grid page, sign in, click on the My Grid tab, click on My Profile and at the bottom of the page check the BOINC Show Hosts: option. After you save your profile you should be able to see your hosts after the next update.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Would that not include retired ones?......like at WCG?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 29, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Paulieg don't you think it's time to show the world, at least the TPU crowd, what kind of horse power you're running? I'm referring to the Hosts listed on your User Stats for paulieg page.
> 
> Your Hosts will currently look something like this...
> 
> ...



 Add chomes to that list,I'm thinkin!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Would that not include retired ones?......like at WCG?



If you're referring to retired Hosts then yes. Click on the user name such as msgclb, A novice1, Troy614, Cruncher Pete and dustyshiv to see some good examples at World Community Grid Team for TechPowerUp!.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

guys.

I've noticed that my i7 rig, for example last night.  It was fine running linx etc etc.  Then all of the sudden monitors black, vid card fan spins up and forced to reboot.  Once it acts up the first time, it didn't even want to boot afterwards, it kept cycling at post.


I come from work and it boots right up.  Could it be PSU getting hot or something?  It seems very dusty, like it snowed in it lol.  However, the air coming out of it seems to be normal temps.  What do you guys think?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Is i5 worth bothering with for those of us with little (eg no) money?



Just look at my stats and see for yourself


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2009)

msgclb said:


> If you're referring to retired Hosts then yes. Click on the user name such as msgclb, A novice1, Troy614, Cruncher Pete and dustyshiv to see some good examples at World Community Grid Team for TechPowerUp!.



You can check mine out as well!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Just look at my stats and see for yourself



I don't think he can see of any i5 stats that you have. I was able to determine that you have up to 3 active hosts but couldn't obtain a valid link.

From these pages I see that your hosts are hidden.

Free DC User Stats for PP Mguire

BOINCstats Detailed statistics for "PP Mguire"

A couple more BOINCstats pages.

BOINCstats Detailed statistics for "TechPowerUp!"

BOINCstats TechPowerUp! Users

Now if you want to make them public so that we can all see them then review this link.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> You can check mine out as well!



I knew I was going to leave some out and then after I posted I realized that some of those members have said they will be pulling up stakes, packing their tent and leaving us to cry in our milk! Ok, so I over stated the milk thing!


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 30, 2009)

I can see everything just fine without logging into anything


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I can see everything just fine without logging into anything



The owner of the stats can see everything but if the hosts option is not public then the rest of us can't see them. Here's a comparison of our hosts. Notice that your hosts (active hosts) option is Hidden while mine is listed as 11 (6). If you click on my 6 you can see my active hosts shown at the bottom of the image. If I click on your Hidden option nothing happens.






Also for some reason my hosts on Free-DC are not currently showing as of this post! (my hosts are back, I now have a 7th active host so I'm guessing I caught this page while it was updating)


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I knew I was going to leave some out and then after I posted I realized that some of those members have said they will be pulling up stakes, packing their tent and leaving us to cry in our milk! Ok, so I over stated the milk thing!



No problem  hehehe Yea, other teams need them just as much!  Hopefully our out put want drop too much...   and i'm with you i wish more would show there hosts for comparison.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Add chomes to that list,I'm thinkin!



You're not insinuating that I'm running under another name too, are you. 

In all seriousness, I know that my my hosts look like I should be putting out triple PPD than I am right now. Many of these rigs are retired, or are no longer in my possession. I'll I have crunching right now is a core i7 860, core i7 920, and a Xeon x3440. Possibly next week it will include another i7 and my brother in laws Q6600.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You're not insinuating that I'm running under another name too, are you.
> 
> In all seriousness, I know that my my hosts look like I should be putting out triple PPD than I am right now. Many of these rigs are retired, or are no longer in my possession. I'll I have crunching right now is a core i7 860, core i7 920, and a Xeon x3440. Possibly next week it will include another i7 and my brother in laws Q6600.



Wow, another i7?  Paulieg's muscle!


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 30, 2009)

msgclb said:


> The owner of the stats can see everything but if the hosts option is not public then the rest of us can't see them. Here's a comparison of our hosts. Notice that your hosts (active hosts) option is Hidden while mine is listed as 11 (6). If you click on my 6 you can see my active hosts shown at the bottom of the image. If I click on your Hidden option nothing happens.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091029/WCG 2009-10-29-1-Stats.jpg
> 
> Also for some reason my hosts on Free-DC are not currently showing as of this post! (my hosts are back, I now have a 7th active host so I'm guessing I caught this page while it was updating)



Ohh i didnt realize that. But ive proved i have an i5 crunching a few times. Its just a matter of looking at my crunching stats.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

guys, check out this post, any help is appreciated.  Desperate to get the damn i7 back to crunching.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1614698&postcount=46


----------



## HammerON (Oct 30, 2009)

Well the second i7 rig has been crunching now for over a week:




Pretty colors ~






I still haven't received the ATI 4670 I ordered and so crappy vga card being used, and the E8500 rig sits silent





Getting good temps running WCG at 100% while at 3.67 GHz:





I am still trying to figure out the settings on the Gygabite X58 UD4P mb...


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You're not insinuating that I'm running under another name too, are you.
> 
> In all seriousness, I know that my my hosts look like I should be putting out triple PPD than I am right now. Many of these rigs are retired, or are no longer in my possession. I'll I have crunching right now is a core i7 860, core i7 920, and a Xeon x3440. Possibly next week it will include another i7 and my brother in laws Q6600.



LOL,no,not at all.Buuuuuuuutt now that you mention it???

Actually,i think chomes is a(and has been)a TPU member that's not coming forward.Maybee just shy i guess.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You're not insinuating that I'm running under another name too, are you.
> 
> In all seriousness, I know that my my hosts look like I should be putting out triple PPD than I am right now. Many of these rigs are retired, or are no longer in my possession. I'll I have crunching right now is a core i7 860, core i7 920, and a Xeon x3440. Possibly next week it will include another i7 and my brother in laws Q6600.



Indeed some of the info available from WCG gives folks a mistaken impression.

I too have many listings which have been retired eons ago.

One of the other statistics that seems to mislead people is the "number of device installations" which I can't figure out why they even bother to list as it means nothing.

That number will go up even if you do a clean install on a machine you already have and then put BOINC back on it.

Quite useless in my opinion.

I think mine makes it look as though I have over a hundred machines.    I wish.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine says 121,only have 39

http://www.statsnstones.com/ProjectUserHost.aspx?projid=38&userid=260698

this says I have 2


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, check out this post, any help is appreciated.  Desperate to get the damn i7 back to crunching.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1614698&postcount=46



Which thread did you post this in?


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 31, 2009)

I finally add a Q6600  





now i have one Q9550 ,Q6600,P4 3000mhz


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I finally add a Q6600
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/Screenshot - 30_10_2009 , 10_35_24 PM.jpg
> now i have one Q9550 ,Q6600,P4 3000mhz



Sweet, that'll bring in some pretty awesome PPD.  Probably about 1700 on a 32-bit OS, 1850 on x64


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 31, 2009)

what is the TJ MAX for a Q6600 ad how much vcore i need for 3400mhz thanks


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> what is the TJ MAX for a Q6600 ad how much vcore i need for 3400mhz thanks



From what I remember from mine (many chips ago), the t junction is 95-100c for GO stepping. Vcore can vary quite a bit from chip to chip, but 3.4ghz should be obtainable b/t 1,36-1.38v.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> what is the TJ MAX for a Q6600 ad how much vcore i need for 3400mhz thanks



the TJ max is 90c i would say 1.4v or less


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the TJ max is 90c i would say 1.4v or less



From what I remember, it was the B1 stepping that was 90c.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> From what I remember, it was the B1 stepping that was 90c.



from the SS it shows that temp is 41c and distance to TJ max is 49c add them up you got 90c

"actual Tjunction Max value for the majority of Q6600's fall between 95c and 100c."

so it looks like anywhere from 90-100

B3 90c G0 95-100c


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> what is the TJ MAX for a Q6600 ad how much vcore i need for 3400mhz thanks



According to Intel, the G0 Q6600s had a TJ Max of 100C, however, I would try to stay under 65-70c.  My G0 Q6600 did 3400 mhz with 1.34v, but yours *will* vary.


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 31, 2009)

tj max set to 100.Temps seem high for a xigmatek s-1283??    3010mhz@1.26vcore


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think temps seem that bad but i have never owned one of those chips (and i don't think i will)

EDIT:My X2 4200+ on a S1283 runs about 50c on each core so i would say its fine


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/Screenshot - 30_10_2009 , 11_48_06 1PM.jpg
> tj max set to 100.Temps seem high for a xigmatek s-1283??    3010mhz@1.26vcore



That does seem a little high, I'm running @ 38C on the GeminII with a pair of low RPM fans (two fans that come with the S1283s in fact, set to run at 1000 RPM (silence) ) with my Q9400 at 2733 MHZ, 1.24v. My Q6600 ran at about 50C at 3.3ghz with my HDT-S1283 (1.30V)


----------



## ERazer (Oct 31, 2009)

woot got me a new q9550 running 3.4 @ 1.275 & 55c hope this help me get to top 50  now to set up my old q6600


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

You'll be flying


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

ERazer said:


> woot got me a new q9550 running 3.4 @ 1.275 & 55c hope this help me get to top 50  now to set up my old q6600



You'll easily make it to the top 50 soon, I was in the top 50 (43 I believe) before all of the Base Campers arrived and sent me down 10 spots 
The Q9550 and Q6600 should be good for far more than I can do (maybe 3500-4000 PPD), so you should fly up those ranks!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry Ion


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Sorry Ion



No problem, I'll happily go down 10 more spots if it means that 10 more big producers have joined TPU


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/Screenshot - 30_10_2009 , 11_48_06 1PM.jpg
> tj max set to 100.Temps seem high for a xigmatek s-1283??    3010mhz@1.26vcore



Temps look good to me. Do yo have a G0? or what? That's what i have my Q6600 @ and the temps are about the same... with an artic cooling freezer 7.

Edit: Since May it has crunched *316,953 Bonic points* and returned *3884 results*!


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

Random Comment ............

Thanks to all of TPU for the warm welcome, and good times. This is one of the friendliest, and funnest treks I've been on. Lots of good folks, and great deal of good information arcoss the board.


Rick


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 31, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Temps look good to me. Do yo have a G0? or what? That's what i have my Q6600 @ and the temps are about the same... with an artic cooling freezer 7.
> 
> Edit: Since May it has crunched *316,953 Bonic points* and returned *3884 results*!



it a G0 stepping,nice numbers Mindweaver your Q6600 serves you well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Which thread did you post this in?



Here you go Paul

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106743



stanhemi said:


> I finally add a Q6600
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/Screenshot - 30_10_2009 , 10_35_24 PM.jpg
> now i have one Q9550 ,Q6600,P4 3000mhz



Good job bro


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/Screenshot - 30_10_2009 , 11_48_06 1PM.jpg
> tj max set to 100.Temps seem high for a xigmatek s-1283??    3010mhz@1.26vcore



Mine runs ~44C-48C at 3.4GHz 1.35 Vcore that's with a TRUE cooling it.

So depending on ambient temps you dont seem to bad, just have to clock her up a bit


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/Screenshot - 30_10_2009 , 11_48_06 1PM.jpg
> tj max set to 100.Temps seem high for a xigmatek s-1283??    3010mhz@1.26vcore



I had a G0 stepping Q6600 running at the same clock speed you are showing and using the same cooling with temps steady at 58C - 60C under full load crunching away so I think those are pretty good.



Oily you are doing great with those temps.   I tried every adjustment I could to bring temps down but depending on ambient room temp I might have gotten lucky to see 56C now and then but not often.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Mine runs ~44C-48C at 3.4GHz 1.35 Vcore that's with a TRUE cooling it.
> 
> So depending on ambient temps you dont seem to bad, just have to clock her up a bit



Damn that's cool..........I got a stock *cough* Dell running mid to high 60's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Damn that's cool..........I got a stock *cough* Dell running mid to high 60's



Ouch, my quad is currently running at 39/38/39/40
At full load (WCG).  Gotta love the GeminII.  I moved my rig out of the SG05 onto a spare mobo gray, and now I have 2 120mm fans on the GeminII.  The GPU is also running 15-20C cooler


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Can't complain given she cost less than £400 for the whole rig.
Though I recently had to replace the psu.

Yet to own a quad that I can clock.....working on it


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Damn that's cool..........I got a stock *cough* Dell running mid to high 60's



Yeah, I have my crunchers hid away in the attic.

Nice and cool in the winter but not so good during the summer, when I have to add extra fans to keep them happy.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

mine are randomly spread around.....some running, some not (damn electric bill).

2 in my bedroom
1 in eldest girls room
1 in youngest girls room
3 in dining room


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> mine are randomly spread around.....some running, some not (damn electric bill).
> 
> 2 in my bedroom
> 1 in eldest girls room
> ...



the dining room?  

pup:  Sweetheart, did you say grace?
pups daughter: Yes daddy, why?  You couldn't hear me?
pup:  damn PC's, I haven't heard grace in like two years.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

You think I wanna hear the missus? 

Dammit......a few GTX 295's should fix that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> You think I wanna hear the missus?
> 
> Dammit......a few GTX 295's should fix that





A few deltas would do the job


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah right........neighbours will think we're the new heliport!!!

Just stick a few led fans on the roof for added effect


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Yeah right........neighbours will think we're the new heliport!!!
> 
> Just stick a few led fans on the roof for added effect



  I can just imagine this OMG!! ROFL

then your PC comes out from your roof flying.  Next step, get a lawyer.  DIdn't say no where on the enclosure PC's turned into helicopters


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Gives new meaning to RTB warranty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Gives new meaning to RTB warranty



sure does.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Sh** I'm missing the football


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Sh** I'm missing the football



hey, he looks similar to the  smiley in your previous post


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Ewwwwww


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Sh** I'm missing the football



Everton drawing 1-1 at the moment...

Leeds winning again 1-0


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Yup, tried to watch but feed is down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Ewwwwww




gotta go guys, enjoy your football.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Random Comment ............
> 
> Thanks to all of TPU for the warm welcome, and good times. This is one of the friendliest, and funnest treks I've been on. Lots of good folks, and great deal of good information arcoss the board.
> 
> ...



Thank you! For stopping by/camping, and the great compliments! We try!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotta go guys, enjoy your football.



Later CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Later CP!



this is my status on Facebook, so tell the puppies I'm trying my best.  One of those mentioned in my status been my i7 rig

*A car and two computers to fix, all on Halloween weekend, FML!*


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotta go guys, enjoy your football.




Yeah me too..should be painting the kitchen and the wife is due home soon, so will have to look busy 



vaiopup said:


> Yup, tried to watch but feed is down



I have tore my bet up already...no luck today again!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thank you! For stopping by/camping, and the great compliments! We try!



I don't think rick has sloped off yet


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is my status on Facebook, so tell the puppies I'm trying my best.  One of those mentioned in my status been my i7 rig
> 
> *A car and two computers to fix, all on Halloween weekend, FML!*



Good Luck! 



vaiopup said:


> I don't think rick has sloped off yet



You guys stay as long as you want!


----------



## rwillis (Nov 1, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I don't think rick has sloped off yet




No till the trek is over, just a random thanks whilst I was thinking about it. Yer stuck wit my priceless Smap for another week


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2009)

My laptop doth returneth unto the team today.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2009)

Phenom 9650 up and Crunching 100% 24/7   E2200 retired from service.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Phenom 9650 up and Crunching 100% 24/7   E2200 retired from service.



Awesome, what speeds are you running the Phenom at?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Can't complain given she cost less than £400 for the whole rig.
> Though I recently had to replace the psu.
> 
> Yet to own a quad that I can clock.....working on it



why don't you take the Q6600 and put in your Gigabyte board and the dual you have in it now in the dell? The Q6600 overclocked would surely give better PPD then a overclocked dual...right?

BTW what do you think a Athlon II X3 would get if it was running around 3.5ghz?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, what speeds are you running the Phenom at?



Stock  Just wanted to get it up and running, been dragging my feet with it. Will experiment with an OC down the road- not extremely familiar with AMD OCing though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> why don't you take the Q6600 and put in your Gigabyte board and the dual you have in it now in the dell? The Q6600 overclocked would surely give better PPD then a overclocked dual...right?
> 
> BTW what do you think a Athlon II X3 would get if it was running around 3.5ghz?



1509.48943 PPD (give or take ~300)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Stock  Just wanted to get it up and running, been dragging my feet with it. Will experiment with an OC down the road- not extremely familiar with AMD OCing though.



if you have any questions PM me and i will do what i can to help  i know my way around an AMD system pretty well.(Athlon and Phenom but not Athlon II or Phenom II *yet*)


[Ion] said:


> 1509.48943 PPD (give or take ~300)



how in the hell did you get that?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how in the hell did you get that?



Well, I get about 1600-1700 on my Q9400 @ stock, I figure the extra speed should almost make up for the loss of the 3rd core, so anything from 1400 - ~1700 PPD would be reasonable IMO.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you have any questions PM me and i will do what i can to help  i know my way around an AMD system pretty well.(Athlon and Phenom but not Athlon II or Phenom II *yet*)
> 
> 
> how in the hell did you get that?



I'll take you up on that for sure. Just so I know what to expect, what is the average max OC I should expect?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I'll take you up on that for sure. Just so I know what to expect, what is the average max OC I should expect?



if you get a good chip 3ghz shouldn't be hard.If not 2.6-2.8ghz .Sorry i can't give you a smaller number but the first Phenoms some of them maxed at 2.6ghz and wouldn't budge while others would do 3ghz+


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2009)

2.6 - 2.8 sounds right about where I want it. Trying to balance Power consumption and performance (one of the reasons I will only have it Fold with a 9600GSO).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

theonedub said:


> 2.6 - 2.8 sounds right about where I want it. Trying to balance Power consumption and performance (one of the reasons I will only have it Fold with a 9600GSO).



then that will work out great. I recommend since your trying to save power is go for low Vcore.maybe clock what you can on stock or just a small bump. Then work on getting the NB to a higher speed so you still have good performance. if your confused by this I will help you with that also


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 2, 2009)

power consumption is horrible on PH1 doesnt really matter what youre doing, it always eats the watt


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> power consumption is horrible on PH1 doesnt really matter what youre doing, it always eats the watt



its true its not the best but might aswell do what you can with it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its true its not the best but might aswell do what you can with it



as long as you arent an efficiency freak, youre right


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2009)

Phenom just turned its initial WUs, Q9550 put up 3660pts yesterday- new record for points totaling 4294


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Phenom just turned its initial WUs, Q9550 put up 3660pts yesterday- new record for points totaling 4294



congrats bro, another quad regardless of which one is huge help man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

Rig has now been going 14 hours without a hiccup


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Phenom just turned its initial WUs, Q9550 put up 3660pts yesterday- new record for points totaling 4294



just wait till the Phenom is going at full force and you have a overclock on it. thats some nice points that i haven't seen in awhile(need to get the damn phenom working right and another rig built)

@CP thats good. have you tested the 9800GX2 yet


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rig has now been going 14 hours without a hiccup
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091102/Capture163.jpg



Glad to hear that CP!
Hope you have all of the issues resolved


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 3, 2009)

Now i know the real Value of Books... Masses of Pa..errrm i can fix my newly aquired 775 heatpipe cooler with them. i got it for 5 euro,used, Fan with HYDRAULIC Bearing, of course rattling like hell, no retention plate, and no screws.
mx2, a new sleeve bearing fan, and 2 fantasy books later, i got a 5 degree temp drop, temps are just a little shaky, due to the shaky construction


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Glad to hear that CP!
> Hope you have all of the issues resolved



Seems good so far.  I'm hoping for the best


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2009)

Happy to see you got it sorted out man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

coming up on five hours crunching @ 100% 4Ghz


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to be trying to single handedly crunch the entire WCG project by yourself would you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

hat said:


> You wouldn't happen to be trying to single handedly crunch the entire WCG project by yourself would you?



What makes you think that Mr. Hat?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> coming up on five hours crunching @ 100% 4Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091103/Capture165.jpg



Should post in "show me your desktop"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Should post in "show me your desktop"



Is there a thread titled "Show Me Your Task Manager"


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll have my silver badge in HFCC later today:






I've set all of my rigs to run only HFCC and RICE (I care about these projects the most), but my goal is to have at least a silver badge in every project WCG runs (even if I don't care about it as much, I think it still deserves some of my computational power)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

Way to go ION


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2009)

wasn't there someone who posted here saying that he is down in points because of running a ATI GPU client on a 5850(IIRC)? If so please post again or someone link me to his post.


----------



## mosheen (Nov 4, 2009)

are you talking about me??

got it sorted now, its using less CPU now. see post


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2009)

mosheen said:


> are you talking about me??
> 
> got it sorted now, its using less CPU now. see post



yes i was talking about you  I was going to help you out with what you already did.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

ladies and gents,

i7 is going to be down a bit.  I'm going to give the sound card another go with newer non beta drivers and a different PCI slot.   Wish me luck


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll try to make up for it, the quad was on all day today and hopefully most of tomorrow as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'll try to make up for it, the quad was on all day today and hopefully most of tomorrow as well



Was that in reference to my post?  Anyhow, if it is or not, thanks.  That's one for the team


----------



## msgclb (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ladies and gents,
> 
> i7 is going to be down a bit.  I'm going to give the sound card another go with newer non beta drivers and a different PCI slot.   Wish me luck



Throw that sound card in the trash!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 4, 2009)

This thread reminds me, I gotta restart my comp soon.
Been crunching 24/7 nonstop for a while!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Throw that sound card in the trash!



it's working so far.  I did cable management also.  Funny part, its on a tech station


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it's working so far.  I did cable management also.  Funny part, its on a tech station



Cable management is non-existent for me, I have my mobo on a mobo tray, the PSU sitting next to it, the HDD mounted in one of the cages out of the RF sitting next to it, and a DVD burner in front of it all.  But it's quiet, cool, and works


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm just a cable management freak that's all 


I'm amazed at how good and clean it looks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

i just entered my old IBM Deskstar, with Crystal Disk Info, it was turned on 7214 times,and ran 20312 hours in 7 years...should last a good while!
someone knows what TCQ is?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Cable management is non-existent for me, I have my mobo on a mobo tray, the PSU sitting next to it, the HDD mounted in one of the cages out of the RF sitting next to it, and a DVD burner in front of it all.  But it's quiet, cool, and works


Did someone say "cable management"?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

four cards?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> four cards?


Um, yeah. I have 5 rigs like that...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> four cards?



Best PPD/$ and PPD/W for F@H.  Each 128sp G92 card can do up to 6-7K PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

yikes!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Um, yeah. I have 5 rigs like that...



Would you mind posting pics of them?  I suddenly feel that I need new wallpapers for my rigs


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did someone say "cable management"?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/For sale 035.jpg



 bucks cable management! hehehe   Looks like my cable management! hehehe


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Would you mind posting pics of them?  I suddenly feel that I need new wallpapers for my rigs http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/lachen.gif http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/lachen.gif


OK, let me clarify. I have 2 naked rigs and 4 in cases. Whew, that sounds better...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, let me clarify. I have 2 naked rigs and 4 in cases. Whew, that sounds better...



Could we have pics of some of them? 
Please?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea, pics please


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, pics please


Ok, but go easy on the critiquing.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1550234&postcount=22


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

holy crap buck, that's some serious folding power!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

listen to this, while celebrating with me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk_PTAO0l24

i just made a monster rad/swiftech 240 highflow paralell loop!!!!! i dont know how i did it, but it loads at 33-35c°, idle 27c and its not even fully bleeded yet!

i think i may be in the game again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 6, 2009)

pics please


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

i try it tomorrow... i use 4 fans,the ingenious magmas, on the whole combo... its nearly passive!!!

EDIT: totally sure, that wont cross 36 degrees ever 
EDIT 2: 2 Pumps... i use the thermaltake for driving the fucking water in this danged bitch rad,and the magicool for driving the Heatkiller!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, but go easy on the critiquing.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1550234&postcount=22



Wow! very nice! Do you own stock with the power company? hehehe


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys, how does this point thing work anyway? I just got my i7 back and I want to crunch a little. Can I shut my computer off in the middle of a task and resume it when it's on or something? How come more and more tasks appear? I started with one and now I have like 8.

Oh and I was just starting to crunch when I had to take my i7 rig down for a week or so, and now I get a message saying that I may not get credited for a few of the tasks and that I should consider aborting. I'm lost.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2009)

Wus have deadlines you can view them in the advanced mode


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Guys, how does this point thing work anyway? I just got my i7 back and I want to crunch a little. Can I shut my computer off in the middle of a task and resume it when it's on or something? How come more and more tasks appear? I started with one and now I have like 8.
> 
> Oh and I was just starting to crunch when I had to take my i7 rig down for a week or so, and now I get a message saying that I may not get credited for a few of the tasks and that I should consider aborting. I'm lost.



1: Points.  BOINC runs a benchmark on your computer, and then to determine points it multiplies the benchmark score by the time taken for the WU by a constant (for example, .31)

2. Shutting Down in the Middle of a Task.  Absolutely, but you will loose up to about 3 minutes of work (or however long it has been since the last checkpoints).  I run WCG on my mom's computer, it is only on when she uses it and it is turned off the rest of the time

3.  Tasks.  The i7 has 8 threads, so it will run 8 work units at a time.  My Q9400 has 4 threads, so it run 4 WUs at once.

4. Each work unit has a deadline.  The standard time is 10 days.  If a work unit is returned past the deadline, you will not receive credit for it and it isn't useful scientifically.  If WCG doesn't get a WU back by the deadline time, it reassigns it to another computer.  Thus, if you have WUs that are past the deadline, you should abort them, because you are just wasting your computers power by continuing to run them

Hope this clears things up a bit


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

Does this seem normal:





I've never had a WU run for more than 15 hours or so before   But here we have nearly double that 
BTW, Callisto is my laptop, a 1.4ghz Pentium M that crunches approximately 24/7

Also, my quad is working on a HFCC WU that it is currently 54% done with, but at this point it has taken 11 hours.  Should I let it finish, or abort it?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont have chips that can be compared to your WCG hardware, but those times are pretty long. Surely they can't be normal esp if your rigs run @ 100%.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2009)

Ion abort the one on your quad. My slower dual has never taken that long. The times on the Pentium M is about normal.Its about the same speeds as my P4@2.5ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion abort the one on your quad. My slower dual has never taken that long. The times on the Pentium M is about normal.Its about the same speeds as my P4@2.5ghz



I don't think the one on the Pentium M is normal, it normally only takes ~12 hours per HFCC WU.  Maybe there is just a batch of long WUs out there currently?  I'm thinking of just letting the quad keep running that WU, I was suspicious of the 30hr one on the Pentium M but it kept running and validated fine


----------



## ERazer (Nov 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Does this seem normal:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091107/boinc.png
> I've never had a WU run for more than 15 hours or so before   But here we have nearly double that
> BTW, Callisto is my laptop, a 1.4ghz Pentium M that crunches approximately 24/7
> ...



i have several WU (rice) lasting 15hr i guess its normal, its running on my dual 6320


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 7, 2009)

*Transfer client?*

I just had a hard drive go down in one of my crunchers(my wife's).I am going to replace it and do a new install of windows.My ? is,IF,i can access her old drive.Is there any way of transfering info over to her new Boinc install so as not to create a new host.So it will still be putting out under the old host #.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I just had a hard drive go down in one of my crunchers(my wife's).I am going to replace it and do a new install of windows.My ? is,IF,i can access her old drive.Is there any way of transfering info over to her new Boinc install so as not to create a new host.So it will still be putting out under the old host #.



try to do a drive backup
i used fix-it utilities,and c****d it. nevermind, these procs are so important,its a shame to want money for this. i rescued a drives data, that had a dead mbr written in front of the working one,with it, like a cave beeing blocked by rocks


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a cruncher down from now until further notice 

The HDD in my laptop died, so it'll be offline until at least tonight.  I'm going to have to reinstall Windows and all of my programs (BOINC first ).  Just letting everyone know, my output is going to be lower today


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2009)

my output is going to be down today because of  harddrive also (what is up with the HDD problems)i have a spare that i am going to get setup in the morning.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for clearing things up, I've been crunching for about 15-18 hours so far without problems.

There's so much raw power in an i7 that I don't even notice a difference when I'm crunching and when I'm not.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

My laptop is now back up, but won't be crunching at full force until later (installing a bunch of program again )


----------



## Conflict0s (Nov 7, 2009)

Finally got my system running smooth. Time to get some points!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Thanks for clearing things up, I've been crunching for about 15-18 hours so far without problems.
> 
> There's so much raw power in an i7 that I don't even notice a difference when I'm crunching and when I'm not.


Awesome!  An i7, depending on the OC, should be able to produce anywhere from 3K to 4.5k PPD (BOINC).



Conflict0s said:


> Finally got my system running smooth. Time to get some points!




With that i7 you'll be flying up the ranks!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

The WU I was talking about earlier finally finished.  That's a *lot* of points (if it validates) for one work unit 

EDIT:  Double post


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Thanks for clearing things up, I've been crunching for about 15-18 hours so far without problems.
> 
> There's so much raw power in an i7 that I don't even notice a difference when I'm crunching and when I'm not.



That's the beauty of i7. Just about the perfect crunching cpu.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That's the beauty of i7. Just about the perfect crunching cpu.



you forgot the heat, and wattage need... otherwise youre absolutely right.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you forgot the heat, and wattage need... otherwise youre absolutely right.



The heat and power consumption aren't too bad, the temps have yet to go over 60C and the power consumption is less than the P4 I was using for the past week, it ran between 1.4-1.5v, the i7 tops out at 1.288v.

Unless there's something about the relationship between wattage and voltage I'm unaware of, I'm actually saving money!

PS - Some questions:

Would there be a difference between my i7 running at stock vs 4GHz?

How many points does an i7 average per day? 

How many points would a regular quad (Athlon II X4) get per day?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> The heat and power consumption aren't too bad, the temps have yet to go over 60C and the power consumption is less than the P4 I was using for the past week, it ran between 1.4-1.5v, the i7 tops out at 1.288v.
> 
> Unless there's something about the relationship between wattage and voltage I'm unaware of, I'm actually saving money!
> 
> ...




*Would there be a difference between my i7 running at stock vs 4GHz?* Yes, at stock the i7 will get about 3K PPD, at 4ghz maybe 4.5k

*How many points does an i7 average per day?*  See above

*How many points would a regular quad (Athlon II X4) get per day?* Depends on the speed, at ~3ghz you would get ~1600-1700 PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> *Would there be a difference between my i7 running at stock vs 4GHz?* Yes, at stock the i7 will get about 3K PPD, at 4ghz maybe 4.5k
> 
> *How many points does an i7 average per day?*  See above
> 
> *How many points would a regular quad (Athlon II X4) get per day?* Depends on the speed, at ~3ghz you would get ~1600-1700 PPD



at 4ghz I am averaging 2.3k.  However that is low.  remember lately I had a lot of downtime.   however I know for a fact that at 4.3 Ghz I was averaging about 4.5-4.7k per day.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

i just sang "smoke gets in your eyes" by jo stafford... upon searching the lyrics i saw this:

i shedded a tear, as i saw the little boy grabbing his ernie (i also loved Ernie as child..love him still )... i have to go on, i have to raise the output,for childs sake...

KEEP CRUNCHING! LETS HOPE THEY HELP THE CHILDS!
(im always thinkin were used for researching nuclear weaponry and synthetic viruses... even my mother said that to me)

IBM Roadrunner (Worlds fastest Supercomputer ATM)
!!!Los Alamos!!! National Laboratory (New Mexico, USA) 	
1.105 TERAFLOPS,6.000 AMD Dual-Core-Processors, 13.000 IBM Cell-Processors 	
Physical Simulations (z. B. Nuclear Weapons Simulations)
if they take even the biggest one for it, they surely will steal from us,or will they?
(source: wikipedia)

and here we have: a 5870 
ALiCEnext 	Bergische Universität Wuppertal 	2,08 TERAFLOPS 	1024 CPUs 1,8 GHz Opteron 	Scientific Uses

# the 580.000 Computers of the Berkeley Open Infrastructure for Network Computing currently work out roughly (October 2009)  
2,9 PetaFLOPS,  2,5 times the computing power of IBM Roadrunner
# When each one of the 6 billion Humans on the World would do one calculation on a calculator each second, the humanity would have to work 46 Years to do the calculations, that the IBM Roadrunner does on one day.
nice facts^^


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 8, 2009)

My numbers are going to be down for the next week or so, I'm getting hooked on Borderlands. And unfortunately, I can't run BOINC when playing any games, my fps suffer from it and that's unacceptable for me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

gaming > WCG= :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

got my other cruncher back up today.(X2 4200+) its crunching away at 3.1ghz. In about a week i should have another cruncher up  just finishing the deal out with Sneaky and the onedub


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> got my other cruncher back up today.(X2 4200+) its crunching away at 3.1ghz. In about a week i should have another cruncher up  just finishing the deal out with Sneaky and the onedub



Awesome, glad you got the X2 back up and I hope you enjoy the P4!  You won't have to worry about heating your room this winter


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> The heat and power consumption aren't too bad, the temps have yet to go over 60C and the power consumption is less than the P4 I was using for the past week, it ran between 1.4-1.5v, the i7 tops out at 1.288v.
> 
> Unless there's something about the relationship between wattage and voltage I'm unaware of, I'm actually saving money!
> 
> ...



the voltage used does play a part in how many watts the chip uses. But The i7 uses more power then the P4... here is an example.. Athlon Barton core 1.6v-1.65v 62w Sempron Manila 1.3-1.35v  62w 
Both have a TDP of 62w but the Barton has a much higher core voltage.The point i am trying to make is you can't compare completely different CPUs and say one takes less watts because it has a lower voltage. now say you took another i7 running at 4ghz@1.1v and compare it to one that is running 4ghz@1.23v the one with lower voltage in that case will be using less watts



[Ion] said:


> Awesome, glad you got the X2 back up and I hope you enjoy the P4!  You won't have to worry about heating your room this winter



I will enjoy it thanks  I already don't have to worry about heating my room i have a voltmodded 8800GT and voltmodded 3870 doing that job along with 2 X2s and a 8800GTS to help. It stays about 85-90f in here no matter how cold it gets outside  (i like to be warm in the winter so it works out great)

also what kinda PPD do you think i would get from the P4 if i got it to 4ghz?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, glad you got the X2 back up and I hope you enjoy the P4!  You won't have to worry about heating your room this winter



i regularly have to open the window... temps drop 5-7 degrees... after 1 hour the air is warmed again (we have deep autumn here,its about 8 degrees celsius now)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> also what kinda PPD do you think i would get from the P4 if i got it to 4ghz?



I got about 400, maybe a bit less/more, I don't remember exactly

EDIT:  With HT enabled, I never ran it without HT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I got about 400, maybe a bit less/more, I don't remember exactly
> 
> EDIT:  With HT enabled, I never ran it without HT



HT would for sure be enabled to get that extra thread. I am also going to have it folding the ATI client. So i think i will just run 1 thread for WCG and the other for the ATI client(folding).(right now my 3870 gets ~400PPD because of WCG using all of the X2) I will also mess around with it alittle to see how things turn out.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 8, 2009)

Finally decided to join WCG today. Since I decided to dedicate my laptop (which I never use) to F@H on the 8600m GT, I have my laptop running in my bathroom in the cabinet under the sink. Yes, I know that there is next to none airflow down there, but the bathroom is cool, and I can leave the laptop running down there 24/7 without it heating up my room or having to listen to it (the fans are always near max). Also, the cabinet should keep out the steam when I take a shower.

Anyways, I just started WCG with a Core 2 Duo T8100 (2.1GHz/800/3MB). It may be small, but at least it's something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Finally decided to join WCG today. Since I decided to dedicate my laptop (which I never use) to F@H on the 8600m GT, I have my laptop running in my bathroom in the cabinet under the sink. Yes, I know that there is next to none airflow down there, but the bathroom is cool, and I can leave the laptop running down there 24/7 without it heating up my room or having to listen to it (the fans are always near max). Also, the cabinet should keep out the steam when I take a shower.
> 
> Anyways, I just started WCG with a Core 2 Duo T8100 (2.1GHz/800/3MB). It may be small, but at least it's something.



Anything, and I mean anything is help bro.  Thanks a lot for joining, we enjoyed your little cabinet story    We'll see ya around here


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)

Just like what I said over next door (F@H). I would still be crunching a total of 34 cores then. I would only leave two rigs in my house (24/7) and the rest will be relocated to cut down on the power cost that my "boss" is complaining about 



bogmali said:


> Will commence my total shutdown tonight.....Sorry for leaving you guys hanging but I can't have the wife giving me the cold shoulder. I will leave two farms on (4X250GTS and 2X9800GX2) while the rest will be totally shutdown until middle of this week when I relocate them. I would still be contributing 75K-100K when the rest of the rigs go back online. Once again I'm really sorry and I hope you "married" folks understand:shadedshu
> 
> I will also have 3 8800GT's going to be for sale if any of you folders want them. If not, I'll send one your way DD so you can you use it to fold (2 single slot and 1 dual).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

we understand bog, Im not married, but I do


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> HT would for sure be enabled to get that extra thread. I am also going to have it folding the ATI client. So i think i will just run 1 thread for WCG and the other for the ATI client(folding).(right now my 3870 gets ~400PPD because of WCG using all of the X2) I will also mess around with it alittle to see how things turn out.


OK, good.  Sounds like time to get rid of the ATi card 



Jstn7477 said:


> Finally decided to join WCG today. Since I decided to dedicate my laptop (which I never use) to F@H on the 8600m GT, I have my laptop running in my bathroom in the cabinet under the sink. Yes, I know that there is next to none airflow down there, but the bathroom is cool, and I can leave the laptop running down there 24/7 without it heating up my room or having to listen to it (the fans are always near max). Also, the cabinet should keep out the steam when I take a shower.
> 
> Anyways, I just started WCG with a Core 2 Duo T8100 (2.1GHz/800/3MB). It may be small, but at least it's something.


Awesome, that should be 600 PPD or so



bogmali said:


> Just like what I said over next door (F@H). I would still be crunching a total of 34 cores then. I would only leave two rigs in my house (24/7) and the rest will be relocated to cut down on the power cost that my "boss" is complaining about


Sorry to hear that.  At least you get free electricity wherever you work


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

@Ion the ATI card pulls off ~2.2k on Windows XP and when i have Boinc not on 100%.Right now i don't even have it folding just not worth the extra heat.When i get the other rig going it will go in there till i can get another Nvidia


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 8, 2009)

Would I be able to crunch with JUST a tower? No monitor, peripherals, etc etc. In theory yes but I'm just wondering to make sure there aren't any problems, I might fire up an old P4 and hide it under the bed and let it crunch away or my parents are going to b!tch about the ConEd bills.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Would I be able to crunch with JUST a tower? No monitor, peripherals, etc etc. In theory yes but I'm just wondering to make sure there aren't any problems, I might fire up an old P4 and hide it under the bed and let it crunch away or my parents are going to b!tch about the ConEd bills.



i dont even have that. just bare parts. you just have to be sure its stable, because you cant regularly look after it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Would I be able to crunch with JUST a tower? No monitor, peripherals, etc etc. In theory yes but I'm just wondering to make sure there aren't any problems, I might fire up an old P4 and hide it under the bed and let it crunch away or my parents are going to b!tch about the ConEd bills.



just get it setup and running and make sure everything is working right and unplug your monitor and stuff and your golden. Thats what i did with one of my rigs and worked just fine. just keep an eye on your WCG stats to make sure that rig is turning in work every few days.If it isn't turning in work then you will have to check it naturally 

but i can assure you it will be just fine

yes i know Velvet posted before me but i just wanted to give you my input on it also

BTW my x2 4200+ is pissing me off. I can get it stable at 3.1ghz@1.37v or 3060mhz@1.35v but 3110mhz@1.4v not stable  I think i am just going to stick with 3.1ghz


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Just like what I said over next door (F@H). I would still be crunching a total of 34 cores then. I would only leave two rigs in my house (24/7) and the rest will be relocated to cut down on the power cost that my "boss" is complaining about



Hey bro do what you need to do. Trust me if the wife's not happy then nobody's happy!...


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Just like what I said over next door (F@H). I would still be crunching a total of 34 cores then. I would only leave two rigs in my house (24/7) and the rest will be relocated to cut down on the power cost that my "boss" is complaining about



I totally understand, which is exactly why I don't contribute to F@H like I should. I really had a choice to go full force with one or the other, and then contribute to the other during months we don't use much power (late spring and early fall). WCG is a less expensive project to maintain, so that's where I put most of my energy. If I folded with all of the gpu firepower I have on hand, I'd be sleeping on the couch. Unfortunately, I don't have a means to "outsource" my power.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just get it setup and running and make sure everything is working right and unplug your monitor and stuff and your golden. Thats what i did with one of my rigs and worked just fine. just keep an eye on your WCG stats to make sure that rig is turning in work every few days.If it isn't turning in work then you will have to check it naturally
> 
> but i can assure you it will be just fine
> 
> ...



one tip for you pos. if you reached the maximum clock capabilities of an X2 chip, it simply wont post,when you set above a certain random "WALL" 
(most times roughly 700-1000mhz OC), 
and you will have to clear the cosmos to bring the board back to life,it wont ever reset itself.this is a clear sign for deadlining the chip. my 4400+ g2 maxed out at 3.187stable,3.22 was deadline, my 5000+ g2 maxed out at exactly 3.4ghz,3.5ghz were deadline.3.47 was the least i could bench on

my 5000+ ran with 1.55, under 1.5 it never could cross the 3.300 mhz barrier. the chip scales in fact till 1.6-1.7 when properly cooled. more than 1.55 isnt good for 24/7, but i even ran my 4400+ on75 degrees 1.65 for over 5 months, without a hiccup (dont try this at home )

another thing: chips quality is the clue to the clock here. but if you buy a higher number, it will be higher, supposedly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the tip. I just gave up at 3.1ghz @1.37v its linpack stable at that so i'm just going to leave it there. It is stock at 2.2ghz so 900mhz isn't a bad OC on a small voltage bump


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for the tip. I just gave up at 3.1ghz @1.37v its linpack stable at that so i'm just going to leave it there. It is stock at 2.2ghz so 900mhz isn't a bad OC on a small voltage bump



you wont get higher, thats the max on the chip. the 5000+ could be at least at 3.2, its in its capabilities... i just believe he needs some volts more, you may want to test it anytime


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you wont get higher, thats the max on the chip. the 5000+ could be at least at 3.2, its in its capabilities... i just believe he needs some volts more, you may want to test it anytime



i have to give the 5kBE 1.55v for 3.2ghz for a suicide run not even close to stable.not willing to run that much voltage in a chip for that little of a gain. The x2 4200 does 3.4ghz@1.55v for suicide run ran Wprime a few times super PI and posted on here for awhile before i set it to lower. I think it has 3.2ghz in it with alittle more voltage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have to give the 5kBE 1.55v for 3.2ghz for a suicide run not even close to stable.not willing to run that much voltage in a chip for that little of a gain. The x2 4200 does 3.4ghz@1.55v for suicide run ran Wprime a few times super PI and posted on here for awhile before i set it to lower. I think it has 3.2ghz in it with alittle more voltage.



1.55 is clearly not suicide (when the temps are good)  when you can run 45 nm SOI on 1.55 why should 65nm SOI take a lower amount?
1.7 is suicide


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1.55 is clearly not suicide (when the temps are good)  when you can run 45 nm SOI on 1.55 why should 65nm SOI take a lower amount?
> 1.7 is suicide



1.7v+65nm~75c idle= suicide


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1.7v+65nm~75c idle= suicide



nah, i had 55 in idle^^ it dont even crashed when reaching about 120c°, i believe
after an hour of crysis. it was summer, 35 degrees ambient. the cooler was pure aluminium.
after 2 crashes on bootup, i managed to get into bios, to see it cook at 105 degrees (bios!!!)
i shutted it down immediatly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

@ Freaksavior

You are moving along quickly dude 

Almost at the all so famouis 1 million mark   Keep crunching my friend.  It's good to know you are there because of me.  Well at least that's what you say, you had to pass me, well there you go


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2009)

Just hopped on board guys. Can't afford to do a lot of crunching, so I'm only running it on my main rig for now, along with a single f@h gpu client.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just hopped on board guys. Can't afford to do a lot of crunching, so I'm only running it on my main rig for now, along with a single f@h gpu client.



Thanks a lot, and welcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that the issues are sorted out with the rig.  Going to do some more testing.

here is what I got from my daily 4Ghz setting and beyond.  The 3rd picture shows the actual temps.  For some reason they hold steady at around 57-58ºc on the hottest core and for split second they jump.  I think it's just a glitch with the temp. sensor on the board I guess.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

have a little laugh: 
LOOOOOOL???


----------



## hat (Nov 10, 2009)

My points are gonna reverse skyrocket cause I just went to Windows 7 on my desktop machine (which accounts for over half of my PPD) and I'm in the long, greuling process of getting it setup again. Currently I have everything installed (except my Steam games, have to re-download) but I still need to configure all my games.

Hey Velvet, how much PPD is that 4.08v processor putting out?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 10, 2009)

Both i7's running for a couple weeks. Notice the dips in the DC graph


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

hat said:


> My points are gonna reverse skyrocket cause I just went to Windows 7 on my desktop machine (which accounts for over half of my PPD) and I'm in the long, greuling process of getting it setup again. Currently I have everything installed (except my Steam games, have to re-download) but I still need to configure all my games.
> 
> Hey Velvet, how much PPD is that 4.08v processor putting out?



tremendous amounts
it does 4 times the output an i7 does,you know?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

The morning will be slow for my i7 guys.  I paused it last night for quick gaming, never resumed it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> The morning will be slow for my i7 guys.  I paused it last night for quick gaming, never resumed it



i know that, crysis hates wcg for example...and then,after playing, you are much too long in the forums, to recognize, your WCG isnt running.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

Internet access back up, 14 finished WUs uploading from the quad and E6550   I'm looking forward to some massive points today


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Internet access back up, 14 finished WUs uploading from the quad and E6550   I'm looking forward to some massive points today



if you want to raise the amount of wu´s wcg stores, simply cut of the internet connection for that rig, so it can only connect ,when its already short on Wu´s
thats the only way to force him more, when the "give more" function doenst five enough wu´s
i tripled the amount of wus, my 929 cruncher loads... before that, it only loaded 3, and was ready after 4 hours, even tho i set it to 7 days


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you want to raise the amount of wu´s wcg stores, simply cut of the internet connection for that rig, so it can only connect ,when its already short on Wu´s
> thats the only way to force him more, when the "give more" function doenst five enough wu´s
> i tripled the amount of wus, my 929 cruncher loads... before that, it only loaded 3, and was ready after 4 hours, even tho i set it to 7 days



I have all of my rigs set to 3 days, so when there are network problems I don't loose any crunching time.  I really wish F@H had a way to buffer WUs like WCG, I lost about 16 hours of work on my Geforce 9300 while the internet was down.  BOINC's ability to buffer WUs and it's better control is one of the reasons I switched back to WCG from F@H.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know that, crysis hates wcg for example...and then,after playing, you are much too long in the forums, to recognize, your WCG isnt running.



Yeah true.   It's happened before


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah true.   It's happened before



I just tell it to "Snooze", then it auto-resumes after 45 minutes or an hour, so then I can't forget and then it reminds me to stop gaming when my frame rates drop


----------



## hat (Nov 10, 2009)

I managed to get WCG and F@H going before I left for school this morning so total downtime was only about half a day.

One nice thing about 7 I would love to point out: I can now browse the internet and run F@H at the same time. I couldn't do that on XP, it would be incredibly slow and crappy.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

hat said:


> I managed to get WCG and F@H going before I left for school this morning so total downtime was only about half a day.
> 
> One nice thing about 7 I would love to point out: I can now browse the internet and run F@H at the same time. I couldn't do that on XP, it would be incredibly slow and crappy.



Yep, I've noticed this on Windows 7 as well.  It used to be in XP that opening Windows Media Player would take 2 minutes, now I can open it, find a song, and start it playing it in under 30 seconds.  I don't know what makes it different, but I love not having to pause F@H unless I'm gaming


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

i had all my rigs off lastnight due to the heat... I have been sick and the heat has been really bothering me so my numbers for WCG and folding both are going to be down as i gave up about 7hrs of time...  but the good news is I sent the MO for the mobo out today so i should have a P4HT 3.6ghz running in a week or so...then around Xmas put a C2D or something in it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i had all my rigs off lastnight due to the heat... I have been sick and the heat has been really bothering me so my numbers for WCG and folding both are going to be down as i gave up about 7hrs of time...  but the good news is I sent the MO for the mobo out today so i should have a P4HT 3.6ghz running in a week or so...then around Xmas put a C2D or something in it



Awesome, enjoy the extra crunching power!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, enjoy the extra crunching power!



thanks  couldn't do that without your help.
Also thanks to the one dub also couldn't do it without you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

Same plan, but on the AMD side of the Force,Luke! 

Nutze die Macht,Luke!

Lernen du musst,junger Skywalker!

Star Wars in German is so funny, how they talk, absolutely humorous

OT: I need an am2/am2+/am3 proc... i got an empty board.... and its got crossfire. so more folding


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2009)

99864 points. I'm so close to the 100k mark I can see, hear, taste, smell, feel, and sense it's presence lingering somewhere near in a nearby shadow. On my Athlon64 x2 7750 machine I have one unit at 88% and the other at 91%. In just short of an hour I should have it.

Oh, and Ion, it's because of the Aero interface. I learned this back on Vista. Try disabling Aero and see what happens when you run F@H: it gets all stuttery like a mid-50's engine overdue for an oil change trying to come to life in the dead of winter just like it does in XP.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

hat said:


> *99864* points. I'm so close to the 100k mark I can see, hear, taste, smell, feel, and sense it's presence lingering somewhere near in a nearby shadow. On my Athlon64 x2 7750 machine I have one unit at 88% and the other at 91%. In just short of an hour I should have it.
> 
> Oh, and Ion, it's because of the Aero interface. I learned this back on Vista. Try disabling Aero and see what happens when you run F@H: it gets all stuttery like a mid-50's engine overdue for an oil change trying to come to life in the dead of winter just like it does in XP.



Awesome, 100K is a fun milestone!  Enjoy the WCG badge 

About the F@H, I just tried disabling Aero, and bang, it's just as bad as XP   I have no idea why Aero fixes it, but for all of my F@H computers I guess I'll run Vista or 7


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2009)

100064 with the last work unit 

I think it's because Aero is GPU accelerated. Doesn't make sense because it should lag even _worse_ if it's GPU accelerated and F@H is running, but it's the only thing I can think of. You would think that Aero would lag and the non-Aero interface wouldn't if that were the case, but who knows. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

hat said:


> 100064 with the last work unit
> 
> I think it's because Aero is GPU accelerated. Doesn't make sense because it should lag even _worse_ if it's GPU accelerated and F@H is running, but it's the only thing I can think of. You would think that Aero would lag and the non-Aero interface wouldn't if that were the case, but who knows. Stranger things have happened.



That badge looks good on you


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2009)

Does it make me look fat?


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, I've noticed this on Windows 7 as well.  It used to be in XP that opening Windows Media Player would take 2 minutes, now I can open it, find a song, and start it playing it in under 30 seconds.  I don't know what makes it different, but I love not having to pause F@H unless I'm gaming



Yesterday my cousine was checking his mail at my PC and said: WOW your PC is fast! I have Win7 and was crunching at 100% CPU usage that moment!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok i've just joined the grid, I've got my desktop (see my specs) and my Acer Aspire 3860 with its 1.6ghz Celeron 520 crunching now. I'll be added a P4 3.0ghz system to the mix as soon as i can get it to play nice with ICS.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome~you've chosen a fine team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> Ok i've just joined the grid, I've got my desktop (see my specs) and my Acer Aspire 3860 with its 1.6ghz Celeron 520 crunching now. I'll be added a P4 3.0ghz system to the mix as soon as i can get it to play nice with ICS.



Welcome aboard bro    We appreciate you helping us out and well of course, you are helping out everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> Ok i've just joined the grid, I've got my desktop (see my specs) and my Acer Aspire 3860 with its 1.6ghz Celeron 520 crunching now. I'll be added a P4 3.0ghz system to the mix as soon as i can get it to play nice with ICS.


Welcome aboard!  Every bit counts, it could be your Celeron that discovers the cure for cancer!  Crunch on!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 12, 2009)

Well my dedicated cruncher is down for the count, the hard drive decided it was going to die today and I don't have a spare .

I've got a question for you guys, what do you think will produce more points, Win x64 @ 3.6Ghz or x86 @ say 3.9Ghz? (maybe 4Ghz if I'm lucky )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well my dedicated cruncher is down for the count, the hard drive decided it was going to die today and I don't have a spare .
> 
> I've got a question for you guys, what do you think will produce more points, Win x64 @ 3.6Ghz or x86 @ say 3.9Ghz? (maybe 4Ghz if I'm lucky )



x64 will benefit you more, i believe


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well my dedicated cruncher is down for the count, the hard drive decided it was going to die today and I don't have a spare .
> 
> I've got a question for you guys, what do you think will produce more points, Win x64 @ 3.6Ghz or x86 @ say 3.9Ghz? (maybe 4Ghz if I'm lucky )



It'll be almost identical, x64 gives 10% more PPD, so the 3.6ghz x64 would be equivalent to a 3.96ghz x86.  Whichever, it won't differ by more than 50 PPD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It'll be almost identical, x64 gives 10% more PPD, so the 3.6ghz x64 would be equivalent to a 3.96ghz x86.  Whichever, it won't differ by more than 50 PPD



If Ion is right(he is right alot of the time) just keep using what ever you got now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If Ion is right(he is right alot of the time) just keep using what ever you got now



i have new pics!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1632154#post1632154


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome aboard bro    We appreciate you helping us out and well of course, you are helping out everyone



Thanks  and the others too that welcomed me 



[Ion] said:


> Welcome aboard!  Every bit counts, it could be your Celeron that discovers the cure for cancer!  Crunch on!



That would be EPIC.

well looks like I won't be using that P4 HT 3.0 system after all... It had to donate its power supply to my friend's computer who's new power supply (less than 2 months) decided to just die... never was too crazy about the coolermaster power supplies  its now using my old 400watt Thermaltake purepower 1.3 

a funny thought... would it even be worth hooking up my pentium pro  I've also got an overclocked amd 486 cpu lol, then there's the socket 423 p4 at 1.5ghz


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 12, 2009)

Part of my house flooded Tuesday night. It's a mess. I had to unplug 2 of my crunchers because of it. I'll likely be down for a couple more days. We're assess damage. Looks like it's going to be a rather expensive fix. Damn.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> *If Ion is right(he is right alot of the time)* just keep using what ever you got now


Wow, thanks!  I'm not sure a lot of the time, WCG just happens to be my speciality 


Paulieg said:


> Part of my house flooded Tuesday night. It's a mess. I had to unplug 2 of my crunchers because of it. I'll likely be down for a couple more days. We're assess damage. Looks like it's going to be a rather expensive fix. Damn.



Ouch, sorry   Water damage is never good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn Paul good luck man.  Let us know if we can help in anyway.    If you need some help with cash let me know.  I might be able to spare a few bucks to help fix the damage


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn Paul good luck man.  Let us know if we can help in anyway.    If you need some help with cash let me know.  I might be able to spare a few bucks to help fix the damage



no matter what happens, i WILL get one out of nine for 50 euro^^

EDIT:  not nine....12.^^


----------



## ERazer (Nov 12, 2009)

i just figure out i can put up  5-6k+ if my quads run 24/7 so crunchers will down for couple days to reconfigure my set-up currently they running 12hr at time (due to gaming)  ill try to get done asap to get back on crunching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

ERazer said:


> i just figure out i can put up  5-6k+ if my quads run 24/7 so crunchers will down for couple days to reconfigure my set-up currently they running 12hr at time (due to gaming)  ill try to get done asap to get back on crunching



are you folding on your GPUs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

anybody know how I can make the image in my sig bigger? it get's resized automatically


----------



## ERazer (Nov 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you folding on your GPUs?



sadly no i got ATI cards they kinna hindere my crunch ppd when i fold. (need to dedicate one core to run it full) ill get Nvidia when i get extra cash.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

ERazer said:


> sadly no i got ATI cards they kinna hindere my crunch ppd when i fold. (need to dedicate one core to run it full) ill get Nvidia when i get extra cash.



what about the 8600GT? Also if you add the environmental variables and set WCG to 95% it will work just fine..Adding the values lowers the CPU usage to around 5% when folding(ATI client will only use ~5% of the CPU leaving the other 95% to WCG)


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm completely down for a few days due to flooding. I should be back up by Monday.


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm completely down for a few days due to flooding. I should be back up by Monday.



Sorry to hear about your flooding; hope it's not to serious.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

Please keep us posted Paul.  Hope you get everything sorted quickly.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2009)

I've looked around a little bit but could not find the answer to my question, so I'll ask here.  It's about the stats that BOINC Manager and BOINCView show.  Specifically, if I take the Avg. Host Credits times the number of days that that host has been in use, it does not equal the Host Credits value given.  Is this the difference (or lag) between submitted credits and awarded/validated credits?  I have a system that was brought on line on the 9th, shows 1083.83 Host Credits and 90.53 Avg. Host Credits.  5x90.53=452.65


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've looked around a little bit but could not find the answer to my question, so I'll ask here.  It's about the stats that BOINC Manager and BOINCView show.  Specifically, if I take the Avg. Host Credits times the number of days that that host has been in use, it does not equal the Host Credits value given.  Is this the difference (or lag) between submitted credits and awarded/validated credits?  I have a system that was brought on line on the 9th, shows 1083.83 Host Credits and 90.53 Avg. Host Credits.  5x90.53=452.65



I don't know how average credits are calculated, but this definitely isn't an accurate indicator.  It takes a while (often over a week) at a given level of crunching (say, 16 hours per day) for the average to approach what it actually is.  The average of my quad is being reported as 1100 PPD, even though it is around 1600


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

I was wondering why I kept seeing tire marks on my way home from work today, they were all over the place.  Then I come home and noticed those marks were from GREASEMONKEY, he just blew my doors off today.   Good job man and keep up the great work


----------



## msgclb (Nov 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was wondering why I kept seeing tire marks on my way home from work today, they were all over the place.  Then I come home and noticed those marks were from GREASEMONKEY, he just blew my doors off today.   Good job man and keep up the great work



You can thank your lucky stars that the damage was all done while you were at work.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was wondering why I kept seeing tire marks on my way home from work today, they were all over the place.  Then I come home and noticed those marks were from GREASEMONKEY, he just blew my doors off today.   Good job man and keep up the great work



FUNNY! and thanks! next stop...........freaksavior


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2009)

funny stuff.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey all!!  Just thought I pop in and say hello.

Actually...little story:

I caught the h1n1 flu, put me out for 10 days and it was not fun. I've called in sick to work before and played video games all day but not this time...I was bed ridden for 4 days straight, couldn't move....didn't want to move!! There was a 13 year old boy; Evan Frustaglio from Etobicoke, ON (west Toronto) 2 hour drive from where I live in London, ON who wasn't so lucky. He died of the h1n1 swine flu.

A reportedly leader who was popular in school, a stellar student and a star hockey player was down here in London for a hockey tournament at the John Labatt Centre when he contracted the virus. Full story here.

When I think of this deadly virus and read stories and see photos of lineups to h1n1 flu shot clinics set up in the city and all over the world, it makes me proud to say that we all have contributed and are continuing to contribute to finding vaccines that save lives. I never thought this project would touch me that profoundly but it has.


Also, I just checked my stats in a long time today and I noticed RAMMIE is back!!  Welcome back RAMMIE!!!  When I saw your name on the huge chunk of pie I thought to myself "Yes! He's back!!!" And we're in 46th place. I hope you stick around to help TPU to #1.  Good to have you back with TPU!!

Anyway, that's all I have to say.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey all!!  Just thought I pop in and say hello.
> 
> Actually...little story:
> 
> I caught the h1n1 flu, put me out for 10 days and it was not fun.



What do you have to do to catch this h1n1 flu?

I caught a flu like you described once when I was in Italy. For 3 days I didn't get out of bed. I had the chills and every bone in my body ached. There wasn't any medicine that did any good. I was never so thankful to get back to work. This flu was going around like wildfire but as far as I know, nobody died.

This time I'm thinking maybe I will lock the door, throw away the key and wait until...

oops: I forgot to say welcome back.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 14, 2009)

At Montreal people spent the night outside waiting for the vaccine, 90 persons dies in Canada


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> At Montreal people spent the night outside waiting for the vaccine, 90 persons dies in Canada



in Germany, we are plagued by Influenza Waves since about 11 Months. it started in the last December. i had 2 till yet, waiting for the third. the last wave, was about may, knocked me even to bed one day. if a virus can hold me in the bed, for a whole day, most people i know, are bedsick, for weeks. it was REALLY strong, and i believe, it gets stronger. it mutates, i read a few days ago. i will not let me get a shot of vaccine...the german military and politics get Celvapan,where Civillians get Pandemrix! i believe they do something real bad to us. i wont let them destroy my brain, or to cripple my intelligence. or to let them experiment.



			
				http://www.schweinegrippe-h1n1.seuchen-info.de/ said:
			
		

> 14.11.2009 - Die Stadt Frankfurt hat öffentlich das Eintreten des Pandemiefalls erklärt. Hintergrund ist die Zunahme von bis zu 200 Neuinfektionen pro Tag. Im Oktober waren es nur 2 bis 3. Die 200 Neuinfektionen pro Tag sieht Gesundheitsdezernentin Manuela Rottmann als "die Spitze des Eisbergs". Viele würden gar nicht zum Arzt gehen. Zudem ist seit gestern die Meldepflicht entfallen. Mit der Pandemie in Frankfurt ändert sich vorerst nicht viel. Nur medizinische Einrichtungen und Betriebe sind aufgefordert, ihre Pandemiepläne zu aktivieren. (Hinweise zur Pandemievorbereitung finden Sie in unserer Materialsammlung). Und auch ein Führungsstab der Stadt unter Leitung der Oberbürgermeisterin und des Gesundheitsamts wird nun aktiv und beobachtet als nächstes die Entwicklungen. (Text: © Kiwi Vision, Daten: FAZ)



Germany is also hit. My girlfriend lives near Frankfurt...
200 new infections per day.rising.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 14, 2009)

I know my  brother in law was born in Augsburg and keeps me informed his elderly aunt died last month from flu she still live at Augsburg  :shadedshu 

I am  32  in good health and I do not want the vaccine like you, i want to preserve my brain


----------



## bogmali (Nov 14, 2009)

Did somebody just say vaccine 

I just had the H1N1 vaccine to add to the myriad of other vaccines that the military gives you:shadedshu It is actually funny when they test me for TB and the skin test comes up positive in a matter of 20 minutes after being injected into my system and they all freak out and try to schedule me for treatment And then reality sets in when someone smart asks me "where you at one point lived or spent some time overseas?" and I tell them "oh yeah I forgot to tell you folks that you injected me with the stuff so it is in my system"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I know my  brother in law was born in Augsburg and keeps me informed his elderly aunt died last month from flu she still live at Augsburg  :shadedshu
> 
> I am  32  in good health and I do not want the vaccine like you, i want to preserve my brain



i believe this virus was constructed, to make BILLLLLLLIONS with vaccines, for which otherwise would be a little use. they can build virus on their own, just now.
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2006/virus-battery.html
if they can do such things, a small influenza should be redesignable every month.how you like it. deadly.fast spreading. waterborne or airborne,heat resistant etc.

i somehow fear we dont developed the vaccine alone,but the viruses too, side by side

EDIT: bog,do you got Celvapan?
Tuberculosis...luckily im not in contact with such stuff


----------



## Duxx (Nov 14, 2009)

My friend got the vaccine... then she got the H1N1... OOPS.  She wasn't the happiest person in the world for sure...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> My friend got the vaccine... then she got the H1N1... OOPS.  She wasn't the happiest person in the world for sure...



vaccine was empty, so they injected NaCl solution,my bet


----------



## msgclb (Nov 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Did somebody just say vaccine
> 
> I just had the H1N1 vaccine to add to the myriad of other vaccines that the military gives you:shadedshu



For my insurance to pay for these shots it has to be done in the doctors office or certified clinic and my family doctor's office is about 20 miles away. A few weeks ago I had to refill my prescriptions so I planned to get at least the normal flu shot and the refills at the same time. A sign on the shot clinic door said that the regular flu shot wouldn't be available for my class of people until the first week of December and they had no news on the H1N1 availability. My fear now is I'll show up the first week of December and get a shot in each arm.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven’t had an AMD setup since my Opty 185 but I was thinking about picking one of these combos up from Fry’s to see how it will crunch. I was reading a post on another forum a guy said he had picked one up and was able to unlock the other two cores. So what do you guys think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

I think you should do it seems like a decent combo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I haven’t had an AMD setup since my Opty 185 but I was thinking about picking one of these combos up from Fry’s to see how it will crunch. I was reading a post on another forum a guy said he had picked one up and was able to unlock the other two cores. So what do you guys think?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091114/27367344.png



pretty nice deal,i would do it


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm back...finally. All rigs are up and crunching!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm back...finally. All rigs are up and crunching!



Thanks, glad you got everything fixed!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 15, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I haven’t had an AMD setup since my Opty 185 but I was thinking about picking one of these combos up from Fry’s to see how it will crunch. I was reading a post on another forum a guy said he had picked one up and was able to unlock the other two cores. So what do you guys think?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091114/27367344.png


 
 I have 3 of these exact same boards and cpu's crunching at 3.4 with all cores unlocked.
Got lucky! Just beware that there is absolutly no vcore voltage adjustment in Bios on the boards.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

A Fist for Freedom
Dead Prez
im not a hopper, but these guys have a message... if all hiphop was like that, youth would be more promising
Lets train to be warriors.for Freedom!
EDIT: Beat is awesome,turn up your woofers 
beginning is also, its like a laugh at normal hiphop ;D
"Now that we Have your attention"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm back...finally. All rigs are up and crunching!



Glad everything is fine now Paul


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 15, 2009)

I got my dedicated cruncher back up today!  BTW, my points are going to be drastically lower than normal, I'm crunching my quad for someone else for a while (helping them reach 60K).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

thats great.
I am crunching my X2 for someone else right now so my points are also going to be down. But its worth it to help a fellow cruncher out.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2009)

I am sooooooo pissed! I bought a GPU from a TPU member on 11/05 and have yet to recieve it. I just came home from a 4-day state volleyball tournament and was hoping to find a package waiting for me. But nothing was in the lock box. I really would like to get my E8500 crunching again. First I get screwed on an Ebay purchase (first time in 5 years), and then this. I should have just ordered a GPU from the Egg :shadedshu


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Wcg*

Just to let you know I am crunching away quite happily as you can see below, although I use my pc for net & gaming at the same time 


<iframe src="http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/getDynamicImage.do?memberName=Broom2455&mnOn=true&stat=1&imageNum=1&rankOn=true&projectsOn=false&special=true" frameborder="0" name="di" scrolling="no" width="405px" height="145px"></iframe>


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I got my dedicated cruncher back up today!  BTW, my points are going to be drastically lower than normal, I'm crunching my quad for someone else for a while (helping them reach 60K).


Awesome!  
Specs of the dedicated cruncher?


p_o_s_pc said:


> thats great.
> I am crunching my X2 for someone else right now so my points are also going to be down. But its worth it to help a fellow cruncher out.


Absolutely, I plan on putting my quad up for "offer" for someone else later


HammerON said:


> I am sooooooo pissed! I bought a GPU from a TPU member on 11/05 and have yet to recieve it. I just came home from a 4-day state volleyball tournament and was hoping to find a package waiting for me. But nothing was in the lock box. I really would like to get my E8500 crunching again. First I get screwed on an Ebay purchase (first time in 5 years), and then this. I should have just ordered a GPU from the Egg :shadedshu


Ouch, sorry to hear  
I hope you get it resolved soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

Hammer, dammit man I dont know what to tell you.  Bad luck lately bro.


I hope you get this resolved dude, if you need anything PM me bro, i'll be willing to help in what I can.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> Specs of the dedicated cruncher?



It's just my 5K BE @ 3Ghz, full specs in my "System Specs". It's hard having it run 24/7 like I wanted it to since I have to sacrifice 2Gb of ram from my main system for the cruncher. Trying to play games on 2Gb of ram with full detail just doesn't work!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It's just my 5K BE @ 3Ghz, full specs in my "System Specs". It's hard having it run 24/7 like I wanted it to since I have to sacrifice 2Gb of ram from my main system for the cruncher. Trying to play games on 2Gb of ram with full detail just doesn't work!



 my dedicated cruncher is going to be a 5k BE@3ghz right now it is in my main rig and my cruncher is a X2 4200+@3.1ghz(that is going in the main rig)


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It's just my 5K BE @ 3Ghz, full specs in my "System Specs". It's hard having it run 24/7 like I wanted it to since I have to sacrifice 2Gb of ram from my main system for the cruncher. Trying to play games on 2Gb of ram with full detail just doesn't work!



try mid-way 3gb each


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It's just my 5K BE @ 3Ghz, full specs in my "System Specs". It's hard having it run 24/7 like I wanted it to since I have to sacrifice 2Gb of ram from my main system for the cruncher. Trying to play games on 2Gb of ram with full detail just doesn't work!



maybe post in the crunchers helping crunchers thread maybe someone could send you some ram for the dedicated cruncher so you can have all 4gb back in the main rig

btw i have no problem gaming with 2gb using 7.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It's just my 5K BE @ 3Ghz, full specs in my "System Specs". It's hard having it run 24/7 like I wanted it to since I have to sacrifice 2Gb of ram from my main system for the cruncher. Trying to play games on 2Gb of ram with full detail just doesn't work!



I might have some spare RAM (DDR2), I'll dig around in my heaps of spare junk, and I find it and it works I'll see about sending it to you.  I don't remember if it's 1GB or 2GB


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> try mid-way 3gb each



Actually, there's no need to laugh, it's a good idea. It better to have 3GB in single channel than it is to have 2GB in dual channel, but having to go to the page file on demanding games.

Single vs dual barely makes any difference in real world use.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Actually, there's no need to laugh, it's a good idea. It better to have 3GB in single channel than it is to have 2GB in dual channel, but having to go to the page file on demanding games.
> 
> Single vs dual barely makes any difference in real world use.



for folding there is no difference maybe like 0.5PPD


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe post in the crunchers helping crunchers thread maybe someone could send you some ram for the dedicated cruncher so you can have all 4gb back in the main rig
> 
> btw i have no problem gaming with 2gb using 7.



Well I would but I only have like $5 .

Games like Borderlands do not run with only 2Gb of ram at full detail though (I need my full detail!).


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I am sooooooo pissed! I bought a GPU from a TPU member on 11/05 and have yet to recieve it. I just came home from a 4-day state volleyball tournament and was hoping to find a package waiting for me. But nothing was in the lock box. I really would like to get my E8500 crunching again. First I get screwed on an Ebay purchase (first time in 5 years), and then this. I should have just ordered a GPU from the Egg :shadedshu



Hmmn, I don't remember you buying my GPU's so they probably got sent elsewhere

J/K bro, I hope you get it sorted out and receive your GPU


Oh and welcome back Paul


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well I would but I only have like $5 .
> 
> Games like Borderlands do not run with only 2Gb of ram at full detail though (I need my full detail!).



Then do as was suggested. Run 3GB in each machine. Single channel won't hurt your performance as much as dual channel but running out of memory.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hmmn, I don't remember you buying my GPU's so they probably got sent elsewhere
> 
> J/K bro, I hope you get it sorted out and receive your GPU
> 
> ...



let me know when you have taken my advise and i will post a thread.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> let me know when you have taken my advise and i will post a thread.



YHPM


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hammer, dammit man I dont know what to tell you.  Bad luck lately bro.
> 
> 
> I hope you get this resolved dude, if you need anything PM me bro, i'll be willing to help in what I can.





bogmali said:


> Hmmn, I don't remember you buying my GPU's so they probably got sent elsewhere
> 
> J/K bro, I hope you get it sorted out and receive your GPU
> 
> ...




I just got a PM from the TPU member stating that they were sick and that there roommate was supposed to mail it out but didn't
Said he would mail it out tomorrow....
Can't believe that my E8500 rig has been sitting lifeless for over a month now
It will only add two threads, but the more the better~

Thanks guys


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1636940#post1636940


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

alright. my dad says, if cant buy the q9550 in the USA, he will buy it here
my output will raise


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright. my dad says, if cant buy the q9550 in the USA, he will buy it here
> my output will raise


lucky you.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> lucky you.



he was a bad father, he cant loose all his "guilt" even with 10 q9550.
but at last he does something for the children! (and humanity)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> he was a bad father, he cant loose all his "guilt" even with 10 q9550.
> but at last he does something for the children! (and humanity)


maybe i should try this with my mom


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe i should try this with my mom



sry pos that i say that, but MOTHERS that dont do well, should be beaten so bad by 10-20 people all hating her, they realise what they have done wrong.
Most Fathers are Assholes by birth, that seems to be pretty normal. but women.... dont have to (sorry, i mutate to a chauvinist these days, i have the feeling, that i have to force people, especially women that think theyre smarter, to listen to what i say, even if that means they die for a chocolate bar,they have stolen me!)

i shout at my mom, everytime she doesnt remember, who is also guilty, for my father... but she also hates him, so she MUST understand, there is no Way out. my Parents made me suffer through their ego. now i will make slaves out of them, for beeing so "bad", for intelligent people.
every person, which heart is dirted, has to be CLEANED 

/private shit: off

EDIT: dont wonder, i will get to be an asshole probably ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

It may not work but its worth a try anyways...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

I passed 2 years of runtime with tonights update:





I had about 1 year 358 days of runtime as of this morning's update, so about 10 days of runtime validated since then
Here's what that did to the graph of my statistics history:




My best day ever, 35K points, 48 WUs, and nearly 15 days of runtime!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright. my dad says, if cant buy the q9550 in the USA, he will buy it here
> my output will raise



hold that off till you finish your battle dude


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hold that off till you finish your battle dude



he has to return first, he is on vacation. in 2 weeks, i believe it will run
EDIT: now i know why, i nearly passed CP by 200 points...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> he has to return first, he is on vacation. in 2 weeks, i believe it will run
> EDIT: now i know why, i nearly passed CP by 200 points...



damn dude, what do you have crunching at the moment??   Doing a heck of a freaking job!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2009)

holy shit!

24threads on one machine!







source..... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=238991


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, what do you have crunching at the moment??   Doing a heck of a freaking job!



1 955 @ 3903mhz,2676mhz NB,1500ram,7-7-6-20-28
1 e5200 @ 3421mz,1440nb,1156ram 5-5-5-18 (psu is too weak, it sometimes reboots,will get sorted in this week)
1 x2 939 3800+, 2.9Ghz,ddr 400
Part Time:
1 x2 5000+ 3.1ghz 934mhz ram
2x Atom 230
1 e6750, stock

not much,eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> holy shit!
> 
> 24threads on one machine!
> 
> ...





Velvet Wafer said:


> 1 955 @ 3903mhz,2676mhz NB,1500ram,7-7-6-20-28
> 1 e5200 @ 3421mz,1440nb,1156ram 5-5-5-18 (psu is too weak, it sometimes reboots,will get sorted in this week)
> 1 x2 939 3800+, 2.9Ghz,ddr 400
> Part Time:
> ...



12 threads, if I counted correctly.  I got 14. You are right there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

guys, is it just me or Mindweaver hasn't been around much lately.  I at least don't think I've came across him in the last couple days.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> holy shit!
> 
> 24threads on one machine!
> 
> ...



  I want two of those!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, is it just me or Mindweaver hasn't been around much lately.  I at least don't think I've came across him in the last couple days.



Didn't he say that he was going on vacation 


Hope he's doing OK.........


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 16, 2009)

He was here yesterday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Didn't he say that he was going on vacation
> 
> 
> Hope he's doing OK.........



hmm, I must've missed that post.



stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091116/Capture78.jpg
> He was here yesterday



If he was here, hes fine


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> holy shit!
> 
> 24threads on one machine!
> 
> ...




Dave showing off again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Dave showing off again



amazed he didn't post pictures of his body art!   After all, glad he didn't


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> holy shit!
> 
> 24threads on one machine!
> 
> ...



Wow!  Sick machine!
That 1 rig would easily do 3x the points of my 6 rigs combined


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 12 threads, if I counted correctly.  I got 14. You are right there



it will get 14 soon,or 16


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it will get 14 soon,or 16



Then you and me can battle


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then you and me can battle



i hope so...Team Captain against Team "Specialist"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hope so...Team Captain against Team "Specialist"



I've been quite for a while, but when I kick it up a notch, a lot of people will have traffic in their rear view mirror


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Talk talk...........show me the numbers mister.

Wanna make a deal?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

What kinda deal?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've been quite for a while, but when I kick it up a notch, a lot of people will have traffic in their rear view mirror



im interested, what you got as "secret weapon"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2009)

if anyone has an extra power they could lend to get my new team off to a good start PM me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im interested, what you got as "secret weapon"



Not sure yet myself.  But it'll crunch really good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure yet myself.  But it'll crunch really good



dont try to trick me, you plan on getting you a server... or something equal its power...
maybe an old, used blade center?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

I ain't lying, it's gonna take me a bit to get stuff out the way so I can focus on getting it done.  From here till then god knows what hardware we'll have out.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I ain't lying, it's gonna take me a bit to get stuff out the way so I can focus on getting it done.  From here till then god knows what hardware we'll have out.



I was just joking ;-)
so you HOPE that you will come up in the rear view, of certain people?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I was just joking ;-)
> so you HOPE that you will come up in the rear view, of certain people?



what I have in mind is good for about 10-12k points.  Look around, it's right in front of you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what I have in mind is good for about 10-12k points.  Look around, it's right in front of you



you want to buy this server from darkego?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Close, but no cigar.



you will get yourself an i7 server board. tyan and such?
and drop a second i7 in it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

We are spamming this thread. Just leave it at that


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are _smapping_ this thread. Just leave it at that [/QUOTE
> 
> Fixed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > We are _smapping_ this thread. Just leave it at that [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

wtf?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Wtf x2!! 

pup, you fix everythig with smapping.   You overclock your keyboard yet?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

2004.......why?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

thats so intelectual, i had to post it


----------



## hat (Nov 16, 2009)

lol wut?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

just earned a 0x000000024 bluescreen, just a stop screen, no file specified, on trying to connect to one of my crunchers via remote. windows after reboot said, it has problems with some kind of queque service, tho i never encounter problems when this is displayed. i had it a few times.

any ideas, Guys?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if anyone has an extra power they could lend to get my new team off to a good start PM me.



honestly i dont think anyone wants to help you after you abandoned the team here and started folding for EVGA..honestly you can kiss my arse


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 16, 2009)

I would like to know how many ppd produced a Phenom 9950 @ 2900-3000MHz 24/7

thanks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I would like to know how many ppd produced a Phenom 9950 @ 2900-3000MHz 24/7
> 
> thanks



~1.7k


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ~1.7k



I would say a bit lower than this, I get about this much on my Q9400 @ 2.66.  A 3ghz Phenom II is supposed to be as fast as my Q9400, and the Phenom II is about 15% better clock-for-clock than the Agena-based Phenoms (X3 8xx0 and X4 9xx0) series, so I would say more like 1.45-1.55k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I would say a bit lower than this, I get about this much on my Q9400 @ 2.66.  A 3ghz Phenom II is supposed to be as fast as my Q9400, and the Phenom II is about 15% better clock-for-clock than the Agena-based Phenoms (X3 8xx0 and X4 9xx0) series, so I would say more like 1.45-1.55k



you maybe right... But i thought the older Phenoms came really close to the C2Q line once they got the new stepping. I think it will just about equal your C2Q but i could be wrong.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

How I judge my electric bill.

If the wife swears and slaps me I am in the "acceptable" zone.

If she lays me out I have a minor issue to address


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> How I judge my electric bill.
> 
> If the wife swears and slaps me I am in the "minor issue" zone.
> 
> If she lays me out I have a moderate issue to address



 fixed it


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

I am from Liverpool..........can deal with these minor marital "debates"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just earned a 0x000000024 bluescreen, just a stop screen, no file specified, on trying to connect to one of my crunchers via remote. windows after reboot said, it has problems with some kind of queque service, tho i never encounter problems when this is displayed. i had it a few times.
> 
> any ideas, Guys?



i quote my own post, because i need professional help


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i quote my own post, because i need professional help



So this only happens when you try to use Remote Desktop to connect to one of your rigs?
If so, use a different program, I use LogMeIn so I can access my computer from anywhere, but VNC is another option (which I've also used with success)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> So this only happens when you try to use Remote Desktop to connect to one of your rigs?
> If so, use a different program, I use LogMeIn so I can access my computer from anywhere, but VNC is another option (which I've also used with success)



the remotedesktop has not much to do with it, its a hardware problem.
i overclocked high, but above 3.9 the processor "needs" something, that will let him crash within 2-3 days, on 4 ghz in hours. different bluescreens, the last before this here, was a page fault in nonpaged area 0x00000001D, on 4ghz... it also hates playing music during linpack, or surfing the browser.sometimes mozilla will just crash to desktop. i suggest southbridge, but thats a really vague guess... i dont really know. im not a BSOD expert, regarding error numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

Lower the OC 
Or up the voltage.  Maybe by .05v to start with


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Lower the OC
> Or up the voltage.  Maybe by .05v to start with



thanks, but i only can go by 0.125 steps, but additional voltage doesnt help.i tried that very often.different voltages.
simple solutions might not work here. i need exact rerouting of the errors, to find the source of them. it can be, that my proc is on its limit, but i dont think so, because i can validate up to 4100 without big probs. look at my sig, with the same voltage, i have it a few days stable on 3.9.... there must be some kind of error, i just dont know what.:shadedshu
at least i dont crash on the damn realtek audio anymore. it was board related.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

maybe its the ram?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe its the ram?



no, it happens even at 1333,7-7-7-24... i thought that too, but it always passes multiple runs of a memtest per core. if ram is the problem, it throws me an error within at least 5 minutes, or more common, after a few seconds ram is fine, and good cooled. also stock volts.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no, it happens even at 1333,7-7-7-24... i thought that too, but it always passes multiple runs of a memtest per core. if ram is the problem, it throws me an error within at least 5 minutes, or more common, after a few seconds ram is fine, and good cooled. also stock volts.



try backing the CPU down about 25mhz or so and see if it helps. I am thrown for a loop with the problems you been having. You replaced everything but CPU and still having problems.Makes me think you got a dud CPU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> try backing the CPU down about 25mhz or so and see if it helps. I am thrown for a loop with the problems you been having. You replaced everything but CPU and still having problems.Makes me think you got a dud CPU



that makes me think of drilling 938 tiny pin holes, in the forehead, of the MAIN designer of the Deneb.... just stick my proc to the place where it belongs to.:shadedshu
if it was the cpu, in the end. i will simply hate it^^
i dont have the money to rebuy this proc...
i know i need to sell it, but i feel the urgent need, to chop it in 2 halves, with a really sharp axe or sword:shadedshu
i can buy me 100 denebs, as soon as i touch them, no one of them will run the 4ghz stable.


----------



## hat (Nov 17, 2009)

I know how you feel. I had a 5200+ (F2 Windsor) that would not run at 3GHz no matter what I did.


----------



## mike047 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Crunchers,

I have moved Blue Bird back to my team Zirconia.

Someone was trying to *STEAL* the team, so I needed a captain.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Hey Crunchers,
> 
> I have moved Blue Bird back to my team Zirconia.
> 
> Someone was trying to *STEAL* the team, so I needed a captain.



Thanks for all the help mike! you're always *welcome* at TPU!  They need big guns to take it from you! and even then i don't think they could! hehehe


----------



## msgclb (Nov 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Hey Crunchers,
> 
> I have moved Blue Bird back to my team Zirconia.
> 
> Someone was trying to *STEAL* the team, so I needed a captain.



Damn, you caught me! I actually thought I was getting a gemstone. If someone steals a team, where do they take it? When you get tired of trekking you know you can make TPU your home.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that makes me think of drilling 938 tiny pin holes, in the forehead, of the MAIN designer of the Deneb.... just stick my proc to the place where it belongs to.:shadedshu
> if it was the cpu, in the end. i will simply hate it^^
> i dont have the money to rebuy this proc...
> i know i need to sell it, but i feel the urgent need, to chop it in 2 halves, with a really sharp axe or sword:shadedshu
> i can buy me 100 denebs, as soon as i touch them, no one of them will run the 4ghz stable.



Zerschlagen Sie die CPU!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Zerschlagen Sie die CPU!



Ich spüre einen unglaublichen Drang danach! Aber dann wäre mein Output noch beschissener, als er so schon ist!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Ich spüre einen unglaublichen Drang danach! Aber dann wäre mein Output noch beschissener, als er so schon ist!



Nehmen Sie ein Bild davon und verbrennen Sie es! Keine Punkte haben verloren!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

no worries Mike, thanks for all your help and you are welcome back anytime man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nehmen Sie ein Bild davon und verbrennen Sie es! Keine Punkte haben verloren!



Aber dann gibt es kein befriedigendes,knackendes Geräusch!
ich brauche kaputte Prozessoren zum an die Wand werfen!
Der Phenom muss leben! Scheiss Hurensohn,elender!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1640224&posted=1#post1640224


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Aber dann gibt es kein befriedigendes,knackendes Geräusch!
> ich brauche kaputte Prozessoren zum an die Wand werfen!
> Der Phenom muss leben! Scheiss Hurensohn,elender!



Kein spaltendes hört sich an!  Der Phenom muss leben!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Kein spaltendes hört sich an!  Der Phenom muss leben!



sound is "geräusch"
ja, er muss leben 
er ist zu teuer, um von mir ermordet zu werden!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 18, 2009)

Uh-oh, velvet found him a fellow Deutsch-sprechen partner

Danke


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Uh-oh, velvet found him a fellow Deutsch-sprechen partner
> 
> Danke



he is an excellent user of google language tools
but its funny, i like it!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 18, 2009)

Wenn ich ein lenkbares gehabt habe, würde ich Selbstmord bombardiert den Arsch von Bogmali damit.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 18, 2009)

Not google language bar.. but you got me.. hehehe I was born in germany, but my family moved here when I was 3. I can speak some, but i do seek help when I can't say what i want to say.. hehehe My mom passed away 10 years  ago, and she was really the only one that i spoke german with... Since then i just don't  speak it anymore. So, this was fun for me as well.. hehehe  

The tool that I use is www.freetranslation.com it works the best. hehehe


----------



## bogmali (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice El...but Google could not translate it completely.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 18, 2009)

I was only trying to convey what I'd do with a giant blimp / dirigible.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

got the mobo and PSU i have been waiting for working on setting up the rig right now. All i need to finish it is a GPU to fold on till then its onboard 

btw the P4s don't run all that hot. The 661(3.6ghz p4) idles at 26c with a Tt V1 haven't tested load yet
that comes later when i try stress test and overclocking


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice El...but Google could not translate it completely.



It says he wants to do bad things to your ass...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

not much but here is my newest addition to the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not much but here is my newest addition to the team
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/p4.jpg



something is something


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> something is something



thanks.  i want to upgrade to a dually so i can get more done but this will work for now.. BTW testing it at 3964mhz at stock volts. Its not stable at 4ghz for more then 20min of linpack but almost 45mins at 3.96ghz. Think i'm going to let it run while i clean things up around here and if it still doesn't give errors then i am going to let it crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, I have plans to upgrade my only dualcore to a quad.  whole new rig though. when I do the parts belong to a buddy of mine, but if I want the parts he'll let them go for just a few bucks each.  IF he agrees, I'll buy them off him and I'll raffle them to you guys   My treat


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2009)

^ dibs on a 775 MB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> ^ dibs on a 775 MB



Well first I gotta see if he agrees to sell me the stuff.  2nd I'll do a raffle of some sort, that way it won't be fair for the people that couldn't see my post because it was 4am per say.  Hope you understand


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 19, 2009)

Gonna be moving over to Our Family Forum for the next trek.Always a pleasure to crunch for TPU.See ya next time around.
Ya'll are top notch!
:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Gonna be moving over to Our Family Forum for the next trek.Always a pleasure to crunch for TPU.See ya next time around.
> Ya'll are top notch!
> :



I didn't know how to thank you before, and now I know even less 


Mike you are awesome dude.  keep in touch and we will retired your space in our team.  Nobody can take it, only you can   So that's a gauranteed spot if you ever want to come back!


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 19, 2009)

Dave,
You're the captain.Just keep a steady course.If that happes TPU won't flounder.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2009)

Mike-come back and see us again


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 19, 2009)

I forgot.Cherry pie up for grabs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not much but here is my newest addition to the team
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/p4.jpg


Awesome, enjoy!  I found it OCed pretty well 


p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks.  i want to upgrade to a dually so i can get more done but this will work for now.. BTW testing it at 3964mhz at stock volts. Its not stable at 4ghz for more then 20min of linpack but almost 45mins at 3.96ghz. Think i'm going to let it run while i clean things up around here and if it still doesn't give errors then i am going to let it crunch


I got 4ghz at 1.35v, 4.4ghz at 1.43v. Temps were under 70C load on a TT Big Typhoon


Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I have plans to upgrade my only dualcore to a quad.  whole new rig though. when I do the parts belong to a buddy of mine, but if I want the parts he'll let them go for just a few bucks each.  IF he agrees, I'll buy them off him and I'll raffle them to you guys   My treat


Awesome, quads are fun


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Gonna be moving over to Our Family Forum for the next trek.Always a pleasure to crunch for TPU.See ya next time around.
> Ya'll are top notch!
> :



Thanks for all of your help RAMMIE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, enjoy!  I found it OCed pretty well
> 
> I got 4ghz at 1.35v, 4.4ghz at 1.43v. Temps were under 70C load on a TT Big Typhoon



hows this for a clock 3.96ghz@1.26v  37c underload on a lapped TT V1? damn board won't let me overvolt or i would be running higher. I can't get 4ghz stable but i get slightly under stable without a problem


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hows this for a clock 3.96ghz@1.26v  37c underload on a lapped TT V1? damn board won't let me overvolt or i would be running higher. I can't get 4ghz stable but i get slightly under stable without a problem



Quite good, I never bothered with getting the lowest voltage because I didn't care


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I have plans to upgrade my only dualcore to a quad.  whole new rig though. when I do the parts belong to a buddy of mine, but if I want the parts he'll let them go for just a few bucks each.  IF he agrees, I'll buy them off him and I'll raffle them to you guys   My treat



I was thinking of upgrading the E8500 to a quad as well! Anyone have a 775 quad they want to part with?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Quite good, I never bothered with getting the lowest voltage because I didn't care



I didn't have any choice to go low volts because its all the board will do 

btw here is proof of temps,clocks,voltage 

(don't mind the 0c on the GPU its because i am using onboard ATM)


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Gonna be moving over to Our Family Forum for the next trek.Always a pleasure to crunch for TPU.See ya next time around.
> Ya'll are top notch!
> :



Thanks RAMMIE!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I didn't have any choice to go low volts because its all the board will do
> 
> btw here is proof of temps,clocks,voltage
> 
> ...



Looking good! 
Could you get us a shot of the temps in Everest, I find it to be more accurate than Speedfan


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Looking good!
> Could you get us a shot of the temps in Everest, I find it to be more accurate than Speedfan



here you go


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 19, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Gonna be moving over to Our Family Forum for the next trek.Always a pleasure to crunch for TPU.See ya next time around.
> Ya'll are top notch!
> :



Thank you RAMMIE. As always it was an honor having you.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 19, 2009)

I had my first ruby badge tonight and I passed the 400 000 points milestones  




I also increased the frequency of my Q9550 to 3910 mhz 24/7 (before 3825mhz)temps 47-48c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Dave,
> You're the captain.Just keep a steady course.If that happes TPU won't flounder.



Yessir! 



HammerON said:


> I was thinking of upgrading the E8500 to a quad as well! Anyone have a 775 quad they want to part with?


   Why have a dual when you can have a Quad 



stanhemi said:


> I had my first ruby badge tonight and I passed the 400 000 points milestones
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091118/Capturehjkl.jpg
> I also increased the frequency of my Q9550 to 3910 mhz 24/7 (before 3825mhz)temps 47-48c
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091118/Capturehjkgfd928.jpg



You got the pump then?


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I had my first ruby badge tonight and I passed the 400 000 points milestones
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091118/Capturehjkl.jpg
> I also increased the frequency of my Q9550 to 3910 mhz 24/7 (before 3825mhz)temps 47-48c
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091118/Capturehjkgfd928.jpg



Congrats on the badge and the stone. 
I like the R/T in the pic it reminds of my old 340 Cuda.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm still using my aquarium pumps    i have to shut down my pc tonight 
the pump does a strange sound like a nvidia card under full load (squealing)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I'm still using my aquarium pumps    i have to shut down my pc tonight
> the pump does a strange sound like a nvidia card under full load (squealing)



Are you trying to say nvidia pumps are weird? :shadedshu


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 19, 2009)

cp lol 
I am ashamed but here my pump and my res. I know its dusty   
i post another pic when i got the other pump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> cp lol
> I am ashamed but here my pump and my res. I know its dusty
> i post another pic when i got the other pump
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091119/IMAG0002873.jpg



yeah, you need a ati style pump fast!  ati style as in it don't make that noise you described :roll;


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I had my first ruby badge tonight and I passed the 400 000 points milestones
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091118/Capturehjkl.jpg
> I also increased the frequency of my Q9550 to 3910 mhz 24/7 (before 3825mhz)temps 47-48c
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091118/Capturehjkgfd928.jpg



Good Job bro!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Not google language bar.. but you got me.. hehehe I was born in germany, but my family moved here when I was 3. I can speak some, but i do seek help when I can't say what i want to say.. hehehe My mom passed away 10 years  ago, and she was really the only one that i spoke german with... Since then i just don't  speak it anymore. So, this was fun for me as well.. hehehe
> 
> The tool that I use is www.freetranslation.com it works the best. hehehe


Youre right, it delivers much more "RIGHT" sentences, than google will ever do!
but your understanding of my german is better!





Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I have plans to upgrade my only dualcore to a quad.  whole new rig though. when I do the parts belong to a buddy of mine, but if I want the parts he'll let them go for just a few bucks each.  IF he agrees, I'll buy them off him and I'll raffle them to you guys   My treat


Dibs for am2/am2+/am3 proc!!!!!




p_o_s_pc said:


> hows this for a clock 3.96ghz@1.26v  37c underload on a lapped TT V1? damn board won't let me overvolt or i would be running higher. I can't get 4ghz stable but i get slightly under stable without a problem



let me know how much it outputs! im interested! cedar mill 661 are legendary!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your understanding of my german is better!



Thanks! I try.. hehehe 

@CP how's the new job treating you?   hehehe


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

Ich werde den Luftwaffe anschließen und werde viele Bombenangriffeüberfälle auf dem Bauernhof von Bogmali in meinem Zeppelin des Verderbens beginnen! 

Don't worry Bogi, these have actually been pretty PG so far.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ich werde den Luftwaffe anschließen und werde viele Bombenangriffeüberfälle auf dem Bauernhof von Bogmali in meinem Zeppelin des Verderbens beginnen!
> 
> Don't worry Bogi, these have actually been pretty PG so far.



According to Google:


> I will join the Air Force and many Bombenangriffeüberfälle will begin on the farm of Bogmali of destruction in my zeppelin!


What does this actually mean? (I know French and English, but no German)


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

That's pretty close, though 'of destruction' should be at the end of the sentence and read 'of doom'. I'll even blast Led Zeppelin while in my Zeppelin. Meh, one of these days I'll actually break down and learn German. Until then, internet translators are the ticket.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2009)

Noticed one of my E8400 rigs wasn't returning work.. Checked it out and it had 14 complete work units waiting to be sent... No internet connection.. I reset the switch and it's back to normal. So, next update should be big.. hehehe.

Oh, and I'm trying to decide between these two cooling solutions for my ram. What do you guys think? I want the zalman, but i'm worried it might touch my GTX285.. 

Corsair
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835704001


Zalman
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118057


Check this picture out.. Notice the thumb screws that tighten the arms.. If its just a standard thumb/case screw then i should be able to replace that with a shallow headed screw.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

both look nice but would go with the Zalman as i like 2 bigger fans over 4 smaller one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! I try.. hehehe
> 
> @CP how's the new job treating you?   hehehe



going good man, plotting


----------



## niko084 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have the Corsair cooler, it works great for ram... It doesn't take a whole lot of air across the sticks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2009)

you could just rig a 80mm fan over it. Thats what i do with mine


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you could just rig a 80mm fan over it. Thats what i do with mine



This.  I used a spare 80mm fan, two rubber bands and 2 cable ties and had a free RAM cooler that works better than the $25 Corsair memory cooler my friend bought


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

fans are the best ram cooler.  Coolers are nice and neat, but a 120mm or a 80mm flow great.  Not enough>?  Open case and house fan works even better


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

i have built me a ramcooler from junk metal, with 2 60 mm fans, masses of black rubber... i run them at 5v, theyre very quiet
my Intel Benchrig just needed that upgrade! soon, the 9550 will come!!! my father bought it somewhere on the countryside, near Tampa, he paid like 280 dollars, thats a little much more than i hoped, but i dont worry, because now i just have to wait
Quad Action soon, i hope!
anyone has a 775 waterblock and a pump for cheap?


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 20, 2009)

Got my new crunching BEAST!! today



















*Not!!!*, ripped it off of XS. Its probably been posted already ( sorry if so).

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Got my new crunching BEAST!! today
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/wcg.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Open case and house fan works even better



Case is open.. hehehe but these Dominators get hot.. I'm RMA'n my CM2X1024-8500C5D x2 mailing them off tomorrow... The ones i'm wanting to cool are theCM2X2048-8500C5D x2 sticks.. 

I've ran memtest on them for over 14 hours with out any errors.. but let them crunch and after 3 days they BSOD my machine.. After the BSOD, I pull them out and hit them with my air compressor. Put them back in and they are fine for another 3 or so days.. hehehe This is getting old...  I would buy new ram, but I'm not paying double for the ram..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Case is open.. hehehe but these Dominators get hot.. I'm RMA'n my CM2X1024-8500C5D x2 mailing them off tomorrow... The ones i'm wanting to cool are theCM2X2048-8500C5D x2 sticks..
> 
> I've ran memtest on them for over 14 hours with out any errors.. but let them crunch and after 3 days they BSOD my machine.. After the BSOD, I pull them out and hit them with my air compressor. Put them back in and they are fine for another 3 or so days.. hehehe This is getting old...  I would buy new ram, but I'm not paying double for the ram..



I had that issue not long ago and it was the RAM that was bad bro.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had that issue not long ago and it was the RAM that was bad bro.



Thanks! I'm going to try it until the other set returns. I'm just worried they'll test it for a few hours and then just send me the same set back... This set is around 130 on newegg..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try it until the other set returns. I'm just worried they'll test it for a few hours and then just send me the same set back... This set is around 130 on newegg..



when you request your RMA tell them that you test for few hours fine, but gives errors on the long run.  That new RAM fixed the issue


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

and also, if that is too unsure for you... pump 2.5 volts in it, and overheat them severly, by hiding them under a sock that should do well


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> when you request your RMA tell them that you test for few hours fine, but gives errors on the long run.  That new RAM fixed the issue



Thanks! I'll do that



Velvet Wafer said:


> and also, if that is too unsure for you... pump 2.5 volts in it, and overheat them severly, by hiding them under a sock that should do well



Zerschlagen Sie die RAM!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> Zerschlagen Sie die RAM!



physical damaged parts wont get RMA´ed 
try to run 200xlinpack+additional memtest during killing action


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet is making sure the cards don't get rma'd


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Velvet is making sure the cards don't get rma'd



sure he should rma them. but before, he should ensure, theyre PROPERLY DEAD.
no manufacturer likes to receive parts, that could be fixed somehow. they really want DEAD silicone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Then give them dead silicone


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 21, 2009)

If they aren't defective just suck it up and buy new.Why should anyone get a free ride?The manufacturers just jack the cost to the rest of us to make up for the freeloaders.

HAVE SOME HONOR AND DIGNITY!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> If they aren't defective just suck it up and buy new.Why should anyone get a free ride?The manufacturers just jack the cost to the rest of us to make up for the freeloaders.
> 
> HAVE SOME HONOR AND DIGNITY!



you definetly have a point here....its just, that some people, cannot afford buying new,when its "not running". dominators are praised for overclocking, and VERY GOOD cooling. i dont know how many volts Mindweaver pumped thru it,24/7, but as long as it was under 2.35-2.4 the ram should have lived long,without erroring. my dominators for example are very cool,good clocking, they just time bad. 
mindweavers shouldnt be too different,but if they arent,i personally find, its worth an RMA, because, the sticks dont delivered that, what was promised. 
In my Opinion, at least a company like corsair, should have the money, to back up the companys reputation, by RMAing every Part thats fails during normal operation (i consider "normal" overclocking "normal for these ram... again,there advertised as the "creme de la creme")
if you like to rebuy them, i honor you. 
but,please, dont blame other people for getting what they paid for (if they think,they have the right for that)
and
please dont think, this is meant offensive.... its just my personal 2 cents ;-)


----------



## Duxx (Nov 21, 2009)

Where did paulieg go?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

He's "just testing something".........taking a lil camping vacation 
Don't worry, we'll look after him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Where did paulieg go?



He'll be back very soon.  As pup said he's on a little road trip.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 21, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Where did paulieg go?



I'm around, still moderating. I'll be back with the team after the first week of December.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 21, 2009)

Enjoy your road trip Paulieg.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 22, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Where did paulieg go?




Why is it that you only post when something significant is going on college boy

Oh and I believe that I am back in the mix folks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

holy batman massive update!


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

It's good seeing you back to full speed bogi.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Why is it that you only post when something significant is going on college boy
> 
> Oh and I believe that I am back in the mix folks
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091121/WCG.png



Glad things are back up and running again!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

@velvet and Ion
I'm not sure how many PPD the p4 puts out but my numbers sure have gone up and i haven't changed anything other then add the 661...(btw the one of the X2's still isn't in my name) 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=582856


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @velvet and Ion
> I'm not sure how many PPD the p4 puts out but my numbers sure have gone up and i haven't changed anything other then add the 661...(btw the one of the X2's still isn't in my name)
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=582856



Awesome, I hope that helps your numbers a bit then


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice day so far, gentlemen. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2009)

How did RAMMIE vanish from our team without a trace?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How did RAMMIE vanish from our team without a trace?



He's treking with base camp right now. With all that processing power, he has to spread the love around sometimes


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2009)

....but without a trace.  There's no mention of him leaving at Free-dc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ....but without a trace.  There's no mention of him leaving at Free-dc



it said it when he left.  I saw it.  Regardless he's gone now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't seem to find Ion on the free-DC page... did he leave the team and i some how missed it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can't seem to find Ion on the free-DC page... did he leave the team and i some how missed it?



wtf I can't find him neither


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wtf I can't find him neither



i haven't seen him in forever. I don't remember seeing him leave...

@Ion ARE YOU STILL CRUNCHING FOR US!?!?!?!?!?!?! I can't find you on the stats


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2009)

Umm Ion crunches under the Username kpresler, alive and strong.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Umm Ion crunches under the Username kpresler, alive and strong.



what happened to him crunching under Ion like he used to?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2009)

Judging by his run time, he has been using kpresler for some time, I can't recall seeing Ion. Maybe you are thinking his Folding name [Ion]?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Judging by his run time, he has been using kpresler for some time, I can't recall seeing Ion. Maybe you are thinking his Folding name [Ion]?



i know he folds under[Ion] but i remember seeing him crunching under it too as we used to be neck to neck


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i know he folds under[Ion] but i remember seeing him crunching under it too as we used to be neck to neck



I suppose it is possible he went into his profile and changed his username and the stats stuck with him. I would try it to confirm, but well, you know  We can just wait for him to tell us


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

he crunches under kpresler for at least 1 month, but i believe, it was up to 3


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i know he folds under[Ion] but i remember seeing him crunching under it too as we used to be neck to neck



Yep, that's what I used to crunch under, but I changed names  






Sorry about any confusion this may have caused 

BTW, I also changed F@H names to iFX, but the points don't seem to have carried over 
Is this normal? 

EDIT: @p_o_s & CP:  I have no plans to leave any time soon, if at all, TPU has become my home on the Internet.  If I eventually do decide to move on, I'll mention it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

folding points don't carry over... also why you changing names?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> folding points don't carry over... also why you changing names?



I changed my WCG username because I'm going to be having some friends crunch for me, and a username that was based on my actual name would be easier.

I changed F@H usernames because I liked iFX better, and I thought that the points will carry over.  Regardless, with the 4-5k PPD from the 8800GT it shouldn't take too long to get back where I was.  Only about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

why wouldn't I remember that he is now kpresler


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why wouldn't I remember that he is now kpresler



I can't imagine, it says so in my sig (hover over the WCG badge) 
I may switch back at a later point, but a friend is probably going to be adding his Q6600 and E6300 to my account, so I tried to make it as painless as possible


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why wouldn't I remember that he is now kpresler



Easy way to find SN of committed crunchers-> click on Cruncher badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

just figured now that the badge is clickable


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just figured now that the badge is clickable



w1zzard does his magic again!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> w1zzard does his magic again!



GERMAN magic


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't know that the badge was a link either. Sweetness


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I didn't know that the badge was a link either. Sweetness



i knew it since weeks.... if you hover about it, firefox shows, its a hyperlink,just watch the bottom left corner


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 24, 2009)

My Q6600 has been down last couple days..  Hopefully, I can get it back up tomorrow.. :shadedshu


----------



## Duxx (Nov 24, 2009)

I like my #'s once again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

this little clickable badge all of the sudden has become the talk of the day


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't wait to have my little clicky badge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Guys power has been out for two hours already at my house.  Might not even come back today.  So expect very little crunching from me today.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys power has been out for two hours already at my house.  Might not even come back today.  So expect very little crunching from me today.



Sorry to hear that  

Hope you can get things up and running like normal ASAP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Well i just confirmed that power is back. Two out of three rigs should power on by themselves.  However the i7 would probably just stay at the POST screen till I get home


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 25, 2009)

Do you know what happen with mmaakk ?.I know he back to brazil but why it take so much time.

thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Mmm makes me wonder too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok guys, all three rigs are back up at full force


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well i just confirmed that power is back. Two out of three rigs should power on by themselves.  However the i7 would probably just stay at the POST screen till I get home



well atleast not as many puppies will die.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well atleast not as many puppies will die.



None of them would, they are stronger than ever now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Do you know what happen with mmaakk ?.I know he back to brazil but why it take so much time.
> 
> thanks



He's living with his Parent's right now and planning on building a house in the northern end of Brasil. Priorities first...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2009)

My numbers are a bit lower today, I was experiencing some issues with the quad so I lost about ~18 hours of CPU time and ~400 points 
At least everything seems to be fixed, so it's back up and running again at full power (both for WCG and F@H)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> My numbers are a bit lower today, I was experiencing some issues with the quad so I lost about ~18 hours of CPU time and ~400 points
> At least everything seems to be fixed, so it's back up and running again at full power (both for WCG and F@H)



don't worry my numbers are also down for the day. I had my main rig down for hours today trying to get my other video card to work. I couldn't have it fold/crunch while i was installing uninstalling drivers, modding BIOS'es (is that a word?) planning revenge on the biostar people (oops did i say that?)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

i only got 377 last update   Mine are down also.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2009)

i think that about says it all why our numbers are below 1.8mill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think that about says it all why our numbers are below 1.8mill



yep, I am certain about that.  Anybody else had trouble today?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, I am certain about that.  Anybody else had trouble today?



no, but i shutted one cruncher down, it was only for the battle. the lover of my mum lent it to me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no, but i shutted one cruncher down, it was only for the battle. the lover of my mum lent it to me



nice  what cruncher was it?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice  what cruncher was it?



e2140,on an OEM board. i used clockgen to have acess to at least the fsb. memory was fixed clocks. 800 5-5-5-15


----------



## theonedub (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no, but i shutted one cruncher down, it was only for the battle. the lover of my mum lent it to me



If I had my E2200 back up it wouldve been a closer battle :shadedshu of course it becomes avail after I got swept


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> If I had my E2200 back up it wouldve been a closer battle :shadedshu of course it becomes avail after I got swept



my output is a little unpredictable. sometimes i have a killer day, but i also had "emergency units" stored, on a disconnected cruncher (this e2140), that i used, when i needed the output there are no rules, for fighting a crunching battle, till now 
but i also have to say: you put up a good,clean fight!!! very professional!
I CAN RECOMMEND THIS GUY TO ANYONE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Bendix, you are one sneaky cruncher!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bendix, you are one sneaky cruncher!



David,
just a few MHZ more... just one more core ... 
and i will bite your heels
i will try to atleast! i believe you have to push yourself if the q9550 hits 4.0 on air!
As i said, Special Operations and Tactics.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> David,
> just a few MHZ more... just one more core ...
> and i will bite your heels
> i will try to atleast! i believe you have to push yourself if the q9550 hits 4.0 on air!
> As i said, Special Operations and Tactics.



you've done a heck of a job bro   But I am no where near my limit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you've done a heck of a job bro   But I am no where near my limit



i hope so. one day we need a weekly battle,eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hope so. one day we need a weekly battle,eh?



kick it up a notch and we will   Depending on how you do, i'll unleash my ultimate weapon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> kick it up a notch and we will   Depending on how you do, i'll unleash my ultimate weapon



something eating horrendous amounts of watts, and also with horrendous crunching power...
as i said, i smell something Tyan-like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> something eating horrendous amounts of watts, and also with horrendous crunching power...
> as i said, i smell something Tyan-like



naw, it's something I already have.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw, it's something I already have.



then it must be a phase... to clock the i7 to death.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> then it must be a phase... to clock the i7 to death.



you'll never guess.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you'll never guess.



probably. i think i nearly named everything, thats in "normal business".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> probably. i think i nearly named everything, thats in "normal business".








I'd like to take this moment to say happy thanksgiving to everyone on TPU whether you celebrate it or not.   



*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TPU, YOU ROCK MY SOCKS!*


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'd like to take this moment to say happy thanksgiving to everyone on TPU whether you celebrate it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TPU, YOU ROCK MY SOCKS!*



Same to you CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Same to you CP



  What are your plans for today hammer?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Same to you CP



Hooray! I celebrate too, even though im German!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Hooray! I celebrate too, even though im German!



why not, whether you are in US or not, it's an excuse to celebreate/party/get drunk 

BUT PLEASE VELVET!  NO OVERCLOCKING WHEN YOU ARE DRUNK, I BEG YOU.  I DONT WANT YOU TO TELL ME HOW THE BIOS SWITCHED COLORS ON YOU WHILE TWEAKING IN IT


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why not, whether you are in US or not, it's an excuse to celebreate/party/get drunk
> 
> BUT PLEASE VELVET!  NO OVERCLOCKING WHEN YOU ARE DRUNK, I BEG YOU.  I DONT WANT YOU TO TELL ME HOW THE BIOS SWITCHED COLORS ON YOU WHILE TWEAKING IN IT



i will get me some hooch now,damn!
*cough* f3 did it
youre right CP!
only thing worser, is trying to built a rig together after having consumed 10mg 2c-b
the cables morphed to a multicolored entity... wait! break! 
3 hours later, i was able to rebuilt the rig, even tho it morphed heavily


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will get me some hooch now,damn!
> *cough* f3 did it
> youre right CP!
> only thing worser, is trying to built a rig together after having consumed 10mg 2c-b
> ...



  I think that's why I love you man!   You're one crazy as mofo!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think that's why I love you man!   You're one crazy as mofo!



and the best about is: i normally sleep between 2-4 hours each night. otherwise, i would miss too many relevant conversations in this wonderful,REALLY useful Forums..., and even more important: 
as long as a rig crashes, while im awake, i can reset it and open the window to remove some temperature.
i need more time, i would love a 34 hour day, with 10 hours "nighttime" more 
i usually dont overclock enough, because the stability test usually take so long. this displeases me 

thanks David!
i have a connection to my parts, mentally


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are your plans for today hammer?



I am working from 7:00 am to 3:00 pm, which is alright as I get paid 2.5 times normal pay on holidays. I am then going over to a co-workers house to have dinner

And you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and the best about is: i normally sleep between 2-4 hours each night. otherwise, i would miss too many relevant conversations in this wonderful,REALLY useful Forums..., and even more important:
> as long as a rig crashes, while im awake, i can reset it and open the window to remove some temperature.
> i need more time, i would love a 34 hour day, with 10 hours "nighttime" more
> i usually dont overclock enough, because the stability test usually take so long. this displeases me
> ...



Indeed you do!  a Diabolic one too! 



HammerON said:


> I am working from 7:00 am to 3:00 pm, which is alright as I get paid 2.5 times normal pay on holidays. I am then going over to a co-workers house to have dinner
> 
> And you?



That's not bad, you still get out in time to have some fun   Well I'm just here home with the family, enjoying some games and later I'll probably crack open some beers and watch a couple of movies with some friends   back to work tomorrow


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 27, 2009)

My quad is back, install new motherboard, pump, rad what makes me happy is that the motherboard requires much less voltage to go higher (nb,vtt,vcore) and with the new pump and rad my temps dropped to 60c in load (linx) before 3825mhz=73c  now 3910=60c










sorry bad camera


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome, at 3910mhz it should be good for ~16000 WCG PPD (about 2500 BOINC)

BTW, what GPU is that?


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 27, 2009)

now at 4003mhz very stable 50 linx pass  
it a sapphire 4870 1g (ghetto mod memory heatsink )


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'd like to take this moment to say happy thanksgiving to everyone on TPU whether you celebrate it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TPU, YOU ROCK MY SOCKS!*



Same to you bro, and every one else at TPU and beyond!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Indeed you do!  a Diabolic one too!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad, you still get out in time to have some fun   Well I'm just here home with the family, enjoying some games and later I'll probably crack open some beers and watch a couple of movies with some friends   back to work tomorrow



The Problem is: the stronger the machine, the harder to control its ghost.
sometimes the rigs just will hate me without cause


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> The Problem is: the stronger the machine, the harder to control its ghost.
> sometimes the rigs just will hate me without cause



Velvet are you overclocking your new Q9550?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh yea look what I just built... hehehe 








and check out my memory cooler... hehehe 

closeup





Inside the belly of the beast... hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Velvet are you overclocking your new Q9550?



not yet, atm it should be in Florida, in Tampa. my Father bought it in a shop round there
but when its here, i will!

looks like pics for the ghetto modz club


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> The Problem is: the stronger the machine, the harder to control its ghost.
> sometimes the rigs just will hate me without cause



Ok, Im scared now!




@ MIND

bro that ghetto, but I love it


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not yet, atm it should be in Florida, in Tampa. my Father bought it in a shop round there
> but when its here, i will!
> 
> looks like pics for the ghetto modz club





Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, Im scared now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The top pic/parts pic is for an i5 I built for my friends mom. I want one!... lol

The bottom 2 pic's are my main rig.. The ram cooler is very ghetto!...lol but i had to do something until my ram cooler get's here... hehehe Notice I wrapped the 60mm fan cable around my man power line.. hehehe it's like 20 feet long... lol Also, I had to put that fan guard on, cause the rubberband would stop the damn fan!!...  

Even with the fan it still BSOD's after a couple days... So, when my 2gb pair return from rma, i'll rma this set..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, Im scared now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? they only bite, when you work near the fans, or very sharp soldering pins


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Why? they only bite, when you work near the fans, or very sharp soldering pins



I think my mobo has a ghost but its tripped out on meth


----------



## msgclb (Nov 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh yea look what I just built... hehehe



I don't see any stats under Hosts for this 'ghetto' rig yet!

I'm curious to see how this P55 + 750 stacks up to the rest of your '' rigs. Is it crunching?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think my mobo has a ghost but its tripped out on meth


nope, he just smacked himself a San Francisco Speedball


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 27, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I don't see any stats under Hosts for this 'ghetto' rig yet!
> 
> I'm curious to see how this P55 + 750 stacks up to the rest of your '' rigs. Is it crunching?



Naw,..lol the ghetto rig is my Q9550, because of the cooler mod I put on it...lol  The picks of the i5 parts were for my friend's mom. I built her a pc. I haven't got it crunching... yet..lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nope, he just smacked himself a San Francisco Speedball



that doesn't sound half bad


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that doesn't sound half bad



intravenous injection of: Heroine,Cocaine,Liquid LSD.
simultaneosly.
your ghost is whack. mine also was, it behaved fairly similar.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> intravenous injection of: Heroine,Cocaine,Liquid LSD.
> simultaneosly.
> your ghost is whack. mine also was, it behaved fairly similar.



i know what it is...hell i would be happy with just Heroin
I know my ghost is whack.Thats why i am going to get a better board with a ghost that isn't tripping its ass off all the time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i know what it is...hell i would be happy with just Heroin
> I know my ghost is whack.Thats why i am going to get a better board with a ghost that isn't tripping its ass off all the time



he can manage dual cores, as crunchers, very fine. he just doesnt want to work as your main pc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> he can manage dual cores, as crunchers, very fine. he just doesnt want to work as your main pc



being my main PC is too much work for this fried brain... he seems to not mind running a low power quad with a slight overclock. So maybe that would be a good move when i get the money.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> being my main PC is too much work for this fried brain... he seems to not mind running a low power quad with a slight overclock. So maybe that would be a good move when i get the money.



i ran a high power quad, it overclocked fine, just crashed after a while, because it wasnt even bios supported. You remember? it should be very easy to use it, as long the quad dont crosses the 100W


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i ran a high power quad, it overclocked fine, just crashed after a while, because it wasnt even bios supported. You remember? it should be very easy to use it, as long the quad dont crosses the 100W



I remember that. I am thinking of something like a Phenom 1 or a lower powered Phenom 2 maybe a Athlon II... I'm thinking about trying to get the money some how to buy a i5 or i7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I remember that. I am thinking of something like a Phenom 1 or a lower powered Phenom 2 maybe a Athlon II... I'm thinking about trying to get the money some how to buy a i5 or i7



dont buy the i7, i believe magny corus will beat it to death.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont buy the i7, i believe magny corus will beat it to death.



so are you saying wait to see what comes out in early/mid 2010?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so are you saying wait to see what comes out in early/mid 2010?



absolutely. the i7 is several months old now, and AMD is most times cheaper than intel, at least in the high end sector

i believe, my am3 board can take it with just a bios upgrade (at least i hope for AMD to be fair, like they were till now)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> absolutely. the i7 is several months old now, and AMD is most times cheaper than intel, at least in the high end sector
> 
> i believe, my am3 board can take it with just a bios upgrade (at least i hope for AMD to be fair, like they were till now)



I'm for sure not going to keep my board that i have now as a main rig. So no matter what i'm getting a new board.(and maybe ram)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm for sure not going to keep my board that i have now as a main rig. So no matter what i'm getting a new board.(and maybe ram)



ddr3 ram and board, or ddr2?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ddr3 ram and board, or ddr2?



i'm not sure yet. Depends on my budget. If i have room for it i will be getting DDR3

If i go DDR3 i will have to get CPU,mobo,ram... That could be ok with me but idk if i will have the $$$


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm not sure yet. Depends on my budget. If i have room for it i will be getting DDR3



if you go ddr2:
my non-tracer ballistix timed nicely, and clocked to about 1150 stable at 2.1-2.2volt, they just get very warm. but a 60mm fan fixed that
also: 
my dominators wont get very warm at even 2.3 volts, and clock to about 1200 2.0v 1250 2.2v

if you go ddr3:
take the ripjaws! they are one hell of a kit, can do nearly all useful timings and speeds!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you go ddr2:
> my non-tracer ballistix timed nicely, and clocked to about 1150 stable at 2.1-2.2volt, they just get very warm. but a 60mm fan fixed that
> also:
> my dominators wont get very warm at even 2.3 volts, and clock to about 1200 2.0v 1250 2.2v
> ...



I will keep my DDR2 it clocks fine for me.The ripjaws i recommended to you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will keep my DDR2 it clocks fine for me.The ripjaws i recommended to you



you did, and i tested them, to do nearly everything, a good Kit should do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you did, and i tested them, to do nearly everything, a good Kit should do.



thats great news  i think if i got DDR3 i will get them or the Trident


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont buy the i7, i believe magny corus will beat it to death.



Nope, because Intel will be releasing i9 around the same time. Hexacore + HTT. Intel will still be on top.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nope, because Intel will be releasing i9 around the same time. Hexacore + HTT. Intel will still be on top.



so if this is true i should get a X58 if i have the money?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so if this is true i should get a X58 if i have the money?



Probably. It still has the best upgrade potential of all the platforms. You just pay a premium for that potential in mobo costs.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nope, because Intel will be releasing i9 around the same time. Hexacore + HTT. Intel will still be on top.



how much money do you want a 17year old to invest?
 1000 dollars,roughly estimated? i dont think intel can beat AMD in price, even if they claim like 10-15 percent performance more,and 4 more "virtual" cores with the i9.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how much money do you want a 17year old to invest?
> 1000 dollars,roughly estimated? i dont think intel can beat AMD in price, even if they claim like 10-15 percent performance more, with the i9.



don't forget i don't have a job  I'm looking at a i5 setup. It would be around $400 or a new mobo and a Phenom II
PII would be about $320. What would be better i5 750 or PII 925


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't forget i don't have a job  I'm looking at a i5 setup. It would be around $400 or a new mobo and a Phenom II
> PII would be about $320. What would be better i5 750 or PII 925



the i5 would clock better... at least that i now know


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the i5 would clock better... at least that i now know



so i would have to think about if it would be worth the extra money... I'm starting to think i want to grab the Destroyer and PII 925 and be done with it. I know it wouldn't be as upgradeable but it would just give me a reason to buy a new board and ram later on which in turn would mean another rig for crunching on


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how much money do you want a 17year old to invest?
> 1000 dollars,roughly estimated? i dont think intel can beat AMD in price, even if they claim like 10-15 percent performance more,and 4 more "virtual" cores with the i9.



6 more virtual cores. i9 is 6 real + 6 virtual.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so i would have to think about if it would be worth the extra money... I'm starting to think i want to grab the Destroyer and PII 925 and be done with it. I know it wouldn't be as upgradeable but it would just give me a reason to buy a new board and ram later on which in turn would mean another rig for crunching on



at least you will get 4 slots for acceptable money

sorry wile, i thought it was an octacore... magny cours should have 12 real cores, am i right?
do you believe the i9 can win with 6 "half" cores...? i would consider 2 threads worth a core...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> at least you will get 4 slots for acceptable money



I can see any advantage to that... When i upgrade have a quad crunching and have the video cards i have now folding... But i would have to have a beefy PSU for that ... I think the Destroyer is in my future(or atleast it will be if i get the $$$)



Velvet Wafer said:


> at least you will get 4 slots for acceptable money
> 
> sorry wile, i thought it was an octacore... magny cours should have 12 real cores, am i right?
> do you believe the i9 can win with 6 "half" cores...? i would consider 2 threads worth a core...



Yes it is a 12 real core and the i9 is 6 real 6 HT. I can see 12 real cores beating 6real


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can see any advantage to that... When i upgrade have a quad crunching and have the video cards i have now folding... But i would have to have a beefy PSU for that ... I think the Destroyer is in my future(or atleast it will be if i get the $$$)
> 
> Yes it is a 12 real core and the i9 is 6 real 6 HT. I can see 12 real cores beating 6real



dependant on the cards, between 700 to 1200 watt, i believe. but about 800 for 4 8800 gt, if im right.

i just wait for the first benchies


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dependant on the cards, between 700 to 1200 watt, i believe. but about 800 for 4 8800 gt, if im right.
> 
> i just wait for the first benchies



just alittle short of my 710w PSU that i have... Hmm maybe when the time comes i will just get a PSU for 2 of the cards and run the other 2 on the main PSU..
BTW if i get the parts i am wanting i will PM you with benchies

I am also waiting for the benches of the 12core chip vs the i9  should be a nice show


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> at least you will get 4 slots for acceptable money
> 
> sorry wile, i thought it was an octacore... magny cours should have 12 real cores, am i right?
> do you believe the i9 can win with 6 "half" cores...? i would consider 2 threads worth a core...



Magny has not been confirmed to ever come to the desktop chipsets in 12 core form.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Magny has not been confirmed to ever come to the desktop chipsets in 12 core form.



that is true.. Last i knew it was confirmed to be coming to a server(coming to a server near you)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Magny has not been confirmed to ever come to the desktop chipsets in 12 core form.



they should better do, or they will loose a customer. i want progress,dammit!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> they should better do, or they will loose a customer. i want progress,dammit!!!



you could just switch over to a server board and FB-DIMMs if you want 12 cores that bad


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you could just switch over to a server board and FB-DIMMs if you want 12 cores that bad



you know how much these boards will cost... and i have to buy new ram, nooooo!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you know how much these boards will cost... and i have to buy new ram, nooooo!!!


I don't think it would be worth it. give them time.The way it is going 12core will be to desktop before you know it. maybe not next year but a 1-3years from now i bet there will be a 12core

keep in mind most of the time AMD puts out there server chips then the desktop chips follow not too long after


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't think it would be worth it. give them time.The way it is going 12core will be to desktop before you know it. maybe not next year but a 1-3years from now i bet there will be a 12core



and i want software and games supporting it, yay!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and i want software and games supporting it, yay!



give that about 5years  there just now starting to support 4cores on alot of things


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> give that about 5years  there just now starting to support 4cores on alot of things



quadcore must become standard 
how complicated is it, to transfer a game or app to bigger multicore usage?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> quadcore must become standard
> how complicated is it, to transfer a game or app to bigger multicore usage?



no idea i suck ass at programing. But from what i have read it isn't that hard and alot of games/apps can be "patched" to run multicores by the developer fairly easy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no idea i suck ass at programing. But from what i have read it isn't that hard and alot of games/apps can be "patched" to run multicores by the developer fairly easy



reminds me of gates "64bit prophecy", 10 years ago...


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 28, 2009)

I want the i9's and the magny cours's to hurry up and come out... So, the i7's will drop in price and just buy 5 or 6 of them and cluster them... hehehe


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> *I don't think it would be worth it.* give them time.The way it is going 12core will be to desktop before you know it. maybe not next year but a 1-3years from now i bet there will be a 12core
> 
> keep in mind most of the time AMD puts out there server chips then the desktop chips follow not too long after



Depends on how much crunching is worth to you. lol. The idea of buying a dual-1366 board has been kicking around in my head. Use it for 2 of the hexacores when they release.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Depends on how much crunching is worth to you. lol. The idea of buying a dual-1366 board has been kicking around in my head. Use it for 2 of the hexacores when they release.



crunching isn't worth that much to me. It shows its worth something to me or i wouldn't have got 2 more rigs just for it. Granted there not high-end. Also i am planing my upgrade/new build around crunching and folding


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> crunching isn't worth that much to me. It shows its worth something to me or i wouldn't have got 2 more rigs just for it. Granted there not high-end. Also i am planing my upgrade/new build around crunching and folding



Same here, WCG is important to me and I do take WCG/F@H performance into consideration when buying new hardware, but it isn't the only thing I consider.  I still probably wouldn't buy an ATi card, but F@H performance is only one of the reasons (I've had issues with ATi's drivers in the past, and it's given me a permanent sour image about them)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Same here, WCG is important to me and I do take WCG/F@H performance into consideration when buying new hardware, but it isn't the only thing I consider.  I still probably wouldn't buy an ATi card, but F@H performance is only one of the reasons (I've had issues with ATi's drivers in the past, and it's given me a permanent sour image about them)



the only reason i didn't buy a 4890 awhile ago or Xfire 2 4830s is because of F@H. 2 8800GTs give about same performance in everything but F@H. the GT's beat the shit out of the 4830s in F@H


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I want the i9's and the magny cours's to hurry up and come out... So, the i7's will drop in price and just buy 5 or 6 of them and cluster them... hehehe



sounds like a plan, let me know!  We can do a group buy


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sounds like a plan, let me know!  We can do a group buy



That's right!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

Alright guys, rig is back up.  NB was getting extremely hot, when I removed the heatsink it was purplish/blueish color like from the heat.  Re applied TIM on that and the SB, passed 20 mintues of LinX, then crunched at 100%  for about another 20 minutes.  Before it wouldn't even make it into windows.  As a matter of fact, last night it shutdown on stock clocks.  So much better.  The NB still feels warm, very warm, but better than before.  This rig will not see any more benching as my next step is a bench rig.   This is my daily driver, so I'm not gonna mess with it anymore.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys, rig is back up.  NB was getting extremely hot, when I removed the heatsink it was purplish/blueish color like from the heat.  Re applied TIM on that and the SB, passed 20 mintues of LinX, then crunched at 100%  for about another 20 minutes.  Before it wouldn't even make it into windows.  As a matter of fact, last night it shutdown on stock clocks.  So much better.  The NB still feels warm, very warm, but better than before.  This rig will not see any more benching as my next step is a bench rig.   This is my daily driver, so I'm not gonna mess with it anymore.



Glad to hear the problems have been resolved

I was having issues with my rig where the NB would get too hot and the computer would reboot, it happened when I was crunching or not.  The problem was that in the SG05 case it wasn't getting any airflow, so it was hitting 90C+ idle and load , but since then I've moved it back out to the motherboard tray and it gets airflow now.

The only way to avoid the reboots in the SG05 was to remove the GPU and put an 80mm fan on it, but I need the 8800GT because it kicks out my F@H points and I game on it occasionally.

Is your i7 stock or OCed currently?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the reasons I went P55. I'm running on a techstation, so directed airflow isn't quite as easy as it could be, and my X58 northbridged were just too hot for my liking 

Glad to hear you got it resolved, though!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

After recently overtaking Nosada, I've made it into the top 30 for TPU's WCG team:





caesarb2h will be giving up spot 28 to me tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to hear the problems have been resolved
> 
> I was having issues with my rig where the NB would get too hot and the computer would reboot, it happened when I was crunching or not.  The problem was that in the SG05 case it wasn't getting any airflow, so it was hitting 90C+ idle and load , but since then I've moved it back out to the motherboard tray and it gets airflow now.
> 
> ...



Right now it's at 4.1Ghz, however, I am loading defaults after this post.  Just wanted to make sure it was not degration or something.  Now that it can run at the same settings as before I feel much better    This TT case has good airflow, but temps are not great.  I think the cause is the 9800GX2.  Thing vents inside the case and not only that, but this card runs super hot.  That's why I want to jump on a 5xxx series ATI card (s)



DanishDevil said:


> One of the reasons I went P55. I'm running on a techstation, so directed airflow isn't quite as easy as it could be, and my X58 northbridged were just too hot for my liking
> 
> Glad to hear you got it resolved, though!




yeah this NB get's really hot man, it's ridiculous.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

I've had about an hour of downtime on the Q9400 today due to moving it into the Rocketfish case, however, as a result it is now completely silent (I can't hear it over the laptop), so I should be able to run it more.  Only consequence is slightly higher temperatures (due to lower airflow).  The case has *no* intake/exhaust fans, so I guess this is to be expected.  The back fan port is open, so some air can get in/out


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 28, 2009)

30k today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

I just had more downtime.  I put my hand in a 120mm high flow fan    knuckles got a bit cut up, that's about it.  I can't afford to keep forgetting fan guards.  I have gone through about 4 or 5 good fans like that already.

so i went ahead put my scythe 110's in there, fan controller, did some wiring and cable management.  Only to boot up and have the same issue I was having back when the sound card was acting up.  Anything GPU intensive crashes.  I am back to onboard now.  I ain't putting the sound card back in.  The only thing I might give a try later is setting the IRQ's manually, but that's about it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just had more downtime.  I put my hand in a 120mm high flow fan    knuckles got a bit cut up, that's about it.  I can't afford to keep forgetting fan guards.  I have gone through about 4 or 5 good fans like that already.
> 
> so i went ahead put my scythe 110's in there, fan controller, did some wiring and cable management.  Only to boot up and have the same issue I was having back when the sound card was acting up.  Anything GPU intensive crashes.  I am back to onboard now.  I ain't putting the sound card back in.  The only thing I might give a try later is setting the IRQ's manually, but that's about it.



as i said.... these shitwhores bite from time to time...when your near the fans
your ghost acting up,eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as i said.... these shitwhores bite from time to time...when your near the fans
> your ghost acting up,eh?



you should try to communicate with it and see what the heck it wants, so i can give it what it wants and it can leave me and my rig alone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should try to communicate with it and see what the heck it wants, so i can give it what it wants and it can leave me and my rig alone



it says it wants some pins inserted into its CPU socket its tired of inserting its pins into the CPU (in other words your ghost has gone gay)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it says it wants some pins inserted into its CPU socket its tired of inserting its pins into the CPU (in other words your ghost has gone gay)



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!



 maybe your ghost needs this youghost

BTW I got SLI to work on my 790gx


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 29, 2009)

Just picked up this combo deal today but it is running way too hot when crunching @100% with stock cooling. The best it will do at reasonable temps is 40-50% which sucks.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Just picked up this combo deal today but it is running way too hot when crunching @100% with stock cooling. The best it will do at reasonable temps is 40-50% which sucks.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/27536423.png


You know what?
I just hate you  (not really )
I payed $190 for my Q9400, and for $30 more you get a CPU that does 2x the PPD and a free mobo as well  
That's what I get for not knowing the existence of Lynnfield when I ordered my Yorkfield quad


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Just picked up this combo deal today but it is running way too hot when crunching @100% with stock cooling. The best it will do at reasonable temps is 40-50% which sucks.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/27536423.png



Nice find:~


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should try to communicate with it and see what the heck it wants, so i can give it what it wants and it can leave me and my rig alone



it wont vanish. you can only sacrifice for him. with new hardware


----------



## theonedub (Nov 29, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Just picked up this combo deal today but it is running way too hot when crunching @100% with stock cooling. The best it will do at reasonable temps is 40-50% which sucks.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/27536423.png



Wish I saw that earlier. Sold out here


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys, rig is back up.  NB was getting extremely hot, when I removed the heatsink it was purplish/blueish color like from the heat.  Re applied TIM on that and the SB, passed 20 mintues of LinX, then crunched at 100%  for about another 20 minutes.  Before it wouldn't even make it into windows.  As a matter of fact, last night it shutdown on stock clocks.  So much better.  The NB still feels warm, very warm, but better than before.  This rig will not see any more benching as my next step is a bench rig.   *This is my daily driver, so I'm not gonna mess with it anymore.*


Pansy.  



DanishDevil said:


> One of the reasons I went P55. I'm running on a techstation, so directed airflow isn't quite as easy as it could be, and my X58 northbridged were just too hot for my liking
> 
> Glad to hear you got it resolved, though!


Antec SpotCool. Absolutely wonderful for a bench setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe your ghost needs this youghost
> 
> BTW I got SLI to work on my 790gx



So you don't need the bridge any longer?



Velvet Wafer said:


> it wont vanish. you can only sacrifice for him. with new hardware



I have a feeling it'll be around for a bit then 



Wile E said:


> Pansy.
> 
> Antec SpotCool. Absolutely wonderful for a bench setup.



Pansy>?  Maybe


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 29, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Wish I saw that earlier. Sold out here



Sorry to hear you missed out on that deal. Heres another one day only combo deal that looks good.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got home, I'll give you guys 1 guess as to where I went


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Just got home, I'll give you guys 1 guess as to where I went



Microcenter?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Microcenter?



 I wish lol 






Didn't think they would be Boxed cpus, or the 125w revision, but I'll take it!!

One is replacing my Phenom 9650, the other ???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So you don't need the bridge any longer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bridge still needed. Scaling isn't as good as it could be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> bridge still needed. Scaling isn't as good as it could be



gotcha.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> bridge still needed. Scaling isn't as good as it could be



i use the bridge


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

I got my friend's Q6600 up and running WCG.  It is currently at stock speeds (he didn't want to OC), but it is still on almost all of the time, so I should get a pretty big PPD boost


----------



## theonedub (Nov 30, 2009)

Clock for clock a C2Q still is a better cruncher than a Phenom II X4 right? Anybody with a PII 965 or even 955 care to share what their rig scores in the WCG benchmark test (Advanced->Run CPU Benchmarks) and post the results? Thanks!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 30, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Clock for clock a C2Q still is a better cruncher than a Phenom II X4 right? Anybody with a PII 965 or even 955 care to share what their rig scores in the WCG benchmark test (Advanced->Run CPU Benchmarks) and post the results? Thanks!



just look under my name at dc stats... i dont hide my machines


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Clock for clock a C2Q still is a better cruncher than a Phenom II X4 right? Anybody with a PII 965 or even 955 care to share what their rig scores in the WCG benchmark test (Advanced->Run CPU Benchmarks) and post the results? Thanks!



I believe so, Anandtech's benchmark showed the Q9400 (2.66ghz) about equal, sometimes a bit faster/slower than the 3ghz Phenom II X4 940.  Also, it drew ~35w less electricity.  PM El Fiendo, I believe he has a Phenom II X4 955 running, I can provide the benchmarks of my Q9400 if you want.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 30, 2009)

And yet another good combo deal @ Fry's.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 30, 2009)

If anybody's interested in ^that^ board and an i7 860, let me know. I might want to grab that combo and swap my processor for it.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 30, 2009)

dd price??


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 30, 2009)

Shoot me a PM with an offer bro. You know the details of my chip well-enough


----------



## theonedub (Dec 1, 2009)

Well got the PII 965BE up and running, going on its initial overnight 100% run now  






The temp worries me a little for stock clocks, its on an ISGC-300 HSF with a CM 120mm fan. Should I be concerned?

I think I will have to look at the Vcore closely tomorrow or Wed. I think when I was in the BIOS it has it @ 1.46 which would be fine- if it were clocked at 4.2ghz. I will either drop the Vcore or bump the multi, but only when I have the time to run stability tests on it.


----------



## Duxx (Dec 1, 2009)

Aight well water cooling finally a go.  Still tweaking OC atm, but just tossed up vcore to get this stable for now.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 1, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Aight well water cooling finally a go.  Still tweaking OC atm, but just tossed up vcore to get this stable for now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091201/4.1.jpg



Those temps look pretty good


----------



## Duxx (Dec 1, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Those temps look pretty good



Thanks. I'm loving this setup.  Will drop the vcore a little bit, think ill settle with it at 4.0 and call it a wrap.  Plenty enough for me   I'll play with that some more later.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 1, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Thanks. I'm loving this setup.  Will drop the vcore a little bit, think ill settle with it at 4.0 and call it a wrap.  Plenty enough for me   I'll play with that some more later.



Looks great  like the Unfinished Bridge wallpaper too, Interfacelift ftw.



Velvet Wafer said:


> just look under my name at dc stats... i dont hide my machines



What clocks were the 955 at? Those benchmarks are much higher than my 965.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys, have you'll noticed my new title?


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys, have you'll noticed my new title?



LOL


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Looks great  like the Unfinished Bridge wallpaper too, Interfacelift ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> What clocks were the 955 at? Those benchmarks are much higher than my 965.



its at:
3936mhz,2700mhz NB,ddr3 1500 7-7-6-20-28


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys, have you'll noticed my new title?



Yep, and it's a great one!  Now you need a WCG avatar as well


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys, have you'll noticed my new title?



Nice title. Yeah, I think you need an avy with the good ole captain in it. 

Just one more week on my trek, and my rigs will be be back where they belong!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, and it's a great one!  Now you need a WCG avatar as well



Sorry, no can do.  The Chicken Patty was brought back by popular demand 



Paulieg said:


> Nice title. Yeah, I think you need an avy with the good ole captain in it.
> 
> Just one more week on my trek, and my rigs will be be back where they belong!



We got a spot right here for you Paul


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Nice title. Yeah, I think you need an avy with the good ole captain in it.
> 
> Just one more week on my trek, and my rigs will be be back where they belong!



He is never allowed to change his avvy, EVER, for any reason, whatsoever.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> He is never allowed to change hios avvy, EVER, for any reason, whatsoever.



See what I mean guys?  BTW, Wile E was the one responsible for putting together and organizing the campaign to bring my CP avvy back.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys, have you'll noticed my new title?



Oops!
Cap'N Crunch








*Cap'n Crunch Chicken Fingers*
2 lbs of chicken tenders
4 cups of Cap'n Crunch cereal
1 egg
1 cup milk
1 cup flour
2 tsp. black pepper
2 tsp. garlic powder
Vegetable oil

Crush Cap'n Crunch cereal in a bowl and set it aside. 
In another bowl, beat the eggs into the milk and set that aside. 
In a third bowl, combine the flour, garlic powder and black pepper.

Cover the chicken in the flour mixture, then dip into the eggs, then coat in the Cap'n Crunch crumbs.

Coat a frying pan with vegetable oil and place over medium flame. 
Cook the coated tenders in the oil until brown on each side.

Best served with honey mustard.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 2, 2009)

Little status update, got the Vcore issue with my new Cruncher solved. 47c @ 100% WCG instead of 56C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Oops!
> Cap'N Crunch
> 
> http://www.theawl.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/capn.gif
> ...



  now I'm hungry.



theonedub said:


> Little status update, got the Vcore issue with my new Cruncher solved. 47c @ 100% WCG instead of 56C



Nice    What vcore are you at now as opposed to before?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now I'm hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice    What vcore are you at now as opposed to before?



It was set in the BIOS as 1.476, I set it to 1.39. The VID is 1.40- I was going to up the Multi, but I have a lot of research on AMD OCing to do and no time right now for OCCT Testing.

side note: Put me in a battle with VW now and I bet I sweep him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

theonedub said:


> It was set in the BIOS as 1.476, I set it to 1.39. The VID is 1.40- I was going to up the Multi, but I have a lot of research on AMD OCing to do and no time right now for OCCT Testing.
> 
> side note: Put me in a battle with VW now and I bet I sweep him



I'll keep that in mind for the next battle


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 2, 2009)

They have received my RMA.... but read below... 

Dear Mindweaver, 

We wanted to let you know that we have received your return package for RMA number 1.Your returned product is staged for review by our returns department, and we will be contacting you shortly regarding repair or replacement. *Please note we are currently experiencing delays with warranty replacement shipments, please allow for an additional 5 business days for processing.*

Sincerely, 

Corsair Returns Department

 Thank You! 

I can't have nothing!... So, now i have to wait longer to get my 2gb set back before I can send off my 4gb set...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

theonedub said:


> It was set in the BIOS as 1.476, I set it to 1.39. The VID is 1.40- I was going to up the Multi, but I have a lot of research on AMD OCing to do and no time right now for OCCT Testing.
> 
> side note: Put me in a battle with VW now and I bet I sweep him



easily, i lost a few crunchers... also i dont run full force all the time on my phenom, because i experimented very much with the new SLI setup in 2 days my q9550 should hit the road.
in about 3 weeks, my x2 5000 should return. and in about 2-4 weeks, the nettop of my mum.
i also may will buy another 775 board, with onboard, to add ANOTHER cruncher. also, an x2 939, and an am2 board, lay to rest, unused! i see, what i can do 

EDIT: Herr Mindweaver, i can feel with you. why cant it work for one time, and for always!!!
i also dream of this


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Herr Mindweaver, i can feel with you. why cant it work for one time, and for always!!!
> i also dream of this



Maschine zu verdammen! Ein Unglück kommt selten allein...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> easily, i lost a few crunchers... also i dont run full force all the time on my phenom, because i experimented very much with the new SLI setup in 2 days my q9550 should hit the road.
> in about 3 weeks, my x2 5000 should return. and in about 2-4 weeks, the nettop of my mum.
> i also may will buy another 775 board, with onboard, to add ANOTHER cruncher. also, an x2 939, and an am2 board, lay to rest, unused! i see, what i can do
> 
> ...





Mindweaver said:


> Maschine zu verdammen! Ein Unglück kommt selten allein...



Besänftige den Geist der Maschine. ein wütender Maschinengeist, ist das schlimmste was einem Rechner passieren kann, ausser einer geplatzen dual stage

see it as a "Quest"... if we dont take this "Quests" we simply cant evolve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> They have received my RMA.... but read below...
> 
> Dear Mindweaver,
> 
> ...



Sucks to heart that man    Hope you hear back from them soon


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Besänftige den Geist der Maschine. ein wütender Maschinengeist, ist das schlimmste was einem Rechner passieren kann, ausser einer geplatzen dual stage
> 
> see it as a "Quest"... if we dont take this "Quests" we simply cant evolve



Beruhigen Sie den Geist der Maschine, die ich werde!! hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sucks to heart that man    Hope you hear back from them soon



Me too brotha.. 

Edit: I almost bought a Megahalems lastnight! Trying to hold off till the first of the year.. hehehe but I'm almost ready to pull the trigger.. that or a mega shadow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Me too brotha..
> 
> Edit: I almost bought a Megahalems lastnight! Trying to hold off till the first of the year.. hehehe but I'm almost ready to pull the trigger.. that or a mega shadow



I think the Mega Shadow has like some special coating to help it with temps, not sure though.  It's a sexy beast, I'll tell you that much though!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2009)

Got the Xeon 3220 I was expecting and replaced my E8500 (great cpu) with it to crunch. It has been lapped which is a first for me.






Taking it easy so far. Crunching at 100% for over 12 hours now. I will clock higher though when I get the time to mess with it






This is with using the Koolance 340 WB:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

looks good hammer.  Those are the same exact blocks I had when I fully watercooled my ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe Board.  Just a different CPU block, but the blocks for the board were the same


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Got the Xeon 3220 I was expecting and replaced my E8500 (great cpu) with it to crunch. It has been lapped which is a first for me.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091202/IMG_0094.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice!

BTW, I ran my Q6600 at up to 1.45v, so you have a lot of voltage headroom, and the P5E should give good FSB speeds as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Well after two days, rig acting up again.  I think I'm just going to go get me a new PSU!


----------



## Flak (Dec 3, 2009)

I just joined the team tonight, currently have 12 cores crunching for you.  Will be adding 8 more on Monday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

Flak said:


> I just joined the team tonight, currently have 12 cores crunching for you.  Will be adding 8 more on Monday.



Awesome!!!  Welcome aboard the team, you'll love chatting here with us 

What do you have crunching so far, and what do you plan to add if you don't mind sharing


----------



## Duxx (Dec 3, 2009)

Flak said:


> I just joined the team tonight, currently have 12 cores crunching for you.  Will be adding 8 more on Monday.



You are da man!  Welcome aboard man, hope you enjoy your stay .  Anything you need(like.. anything at all  ), ask chickenpatty, he loves helping peeps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> You are da man!  Welcome aboard man, hope you enjoy your stay .  Anything you need(like.. anything at all  ), ask chickenpatty, he loves helping peeps



You bet 

Speaking of helping

*FLAK*  please check out this thread that was made by one of our very own members.  Has everything you need to get familiarized and setup.

WCG Essentials

Once you do that, check out this thread I made called Crunchers Helping Crunchers

Peeps can post what they need or have to spare to get some crunchers going either for them or for others.  If ya need anything, just holler!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

Flak said:


> I just joined the team tonight, currently have 12 cores crunching for you.  Will be adding 8 more on Monday.



Awesome!   
Welcome to TPU's incredible WCG community! 

Would you mind sharing what you are crunching on?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

Got a new toy today 






















Not sure what rig I am going to put it in yet. I have a Asus Gene II coming for my third i7 rig, but this baby may be too big for that board


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

@Ion and velvet. You both asked awhile ago about how many PPD the P4 is getting me. It looks like it is between 600-700 @3960ghz running 64bit OS and not using the rig for anything but folding and crunching


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @Ion and velvet. You both asked awhile ago about how many PPD the P4 is getting me. It looks like it is between 600-700 @3960ghz running 64bit OS and not using the rig for anything but folding and crunching



thats pretty much for such an old rig...respect!
puts out abouts as much as my 2.9ghz 939


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats pretty much for such an old rig...respect!
> puts out abouts as much as my 2.9ghz 939



i didn't think it was that good and the numbers do seem high but that seems to be about my difference in points since adding it. Does the 64bit and dedicated cruncher make that big of a difference 
also is your 939 a dual core


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i didn't think it was that good and the numbers do seem high but that seems to be about my difference in points since adding it. Does the 64bit and dedicated cruncher make that big of a difference
> also is your 939 a dual core



its a dedicated cruncher/folder and dualcore. one of the 9500gt´s sticks in its pcie x16
it runs on 32 bit, i may have to add win7 to all my crunchers, but that will take some time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its a dedicated cruncher/folder and dualcore. one of the 9500gt´s sticks in its pcie x16
> it runs on 32 bit, i may have to add win7 to all my crunchers, but that will take some time



i'm so confused on how a little P4 can give me that good of PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm so confused on how a little P4 can give me that good of PPD



That's awesome, a good 150 PPD more than I got with a 32-bit OS.  That's about what I'm hoping to get with my P8600 (2.4ghz C2D), but at a fraction of the power draw


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome, a good 150 PPD more than I got with a 32-bit OS.  That's about what I'm hoping to get with my P8600 (2.4ghz C2D), but at a fraction of the power draw



i'm sure you will


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm sure you will



Can we have pics of the P4 setup?
You must have an incredible PSU/mobo/cooler to get almost 4000ghz out of it 

Even without the 3960ghz, can we have pics?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Can we have pics of the P4 setup?
> You must have an incredible PSU/mobo/cooler to get almost 4000ghz out of it
> 
> Even without the 3960ghz, can we have pics?



 sorry type o. The stuff i am on is enjoyable  its almost 4ghz btw lol if it was 4000ghz that would be some amazing PPD 
here is a pic





PSU is a Tt silent pure power 480w
HSF Tt V1
GPU BFG 8800GT /w Xiggy battle axe (and what ever fans i had laying around)
mobo cheap ECS
HDD old Seagate 80gb 
a 80mm fan powered by USB running 5v cooling the voltage area along with a few ramsinks on the mosfets(seems to do a good job and is silent way to cool them )
The V1 keeps the chipset cool because it blows a fair amount of air out the side of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Got a new toy today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/IMG_0104.jpg
> 
> ...



  We should battle it with my Mega Shadow


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Duxx (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> We should battle it with my Mega Shadow



To the death right?  Loser sends it to Duxx.  PM me for shipping info.  heheh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Sounds like a plan



now we gotta figure out the details of the plan 



Duxx said:


> To the death right?  Loser sends it to Duxx.  PM me for shipping info.  heheh



Sure thing, I'll send the looser right over.

Hey hammer, change of plans, we'll battle our stock heatsinks instead.  So we can send the loosing heatsink to Duxx


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

That sounds cheaper and better to me 

Sorry Duxx~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> That sounds cheaper and better to me
> 
> Sorry Duxx~



  Duxx must hate us right now.


----------



## Duxx (Dec 4, 2009)

Lets see some results eheh?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

I first have to decide which rig to put it in. I have another i7 coming tomorrow and an Asus Gene II mb next week. So I am thinking of moving the Apogee wb to the Asus Gene/i7 mb and putting this bad boy on the Gygabite UD4P. Or I could switch it out with the V8 in my EVGA rig....
Which do you think CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I first have to decide which rig to put it in. I have another i7 coming tomorrow and an Asus Gene II mb next week. So I am thinking of moving the Apogee wb to the Asus Gene/i7 mb and putting this bad boy on the Gygabite UD4P. Or I could switch it out with the V8 in my EVGA rig....
> Which do you think CP?



the EVGA rig would be nice.  This way we can have more identical set ups


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the EVGA rig would be nice.  This way we can have more identical set ups



Yay- that was what I was thinking. Plus I just like the stability of that rig the best. I am off work tomorrow and that rig needs some cleaning anyways so that is what I will do!
Will post some pics when I am done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yay- that was what I was thinking. Plus I just like the stability of that rig the best. I am off work tomorrow and that rig needs some cleaning anyways so that is what I will do!
> Will post some pics when I am done.



Awesome, I am going to be securing the PSU to the case tomorrow and doing cable management.  Right now its all throwing in however just to test it.  So far so good, so if everything in the morning is good I'll do that


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

Just remember you are 4 hours ahead of me. Speaking of ~ why the hell are you still up????


----------



## Duxx (Dec 4, 2009)

CP is a bot, he isn't human.. thought you knew that Hammer, oh wells learn something new every day!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Just remember you are 4 hours ahead of me. Speaking of ~ why the hell are you still up????





Duxx said:


> CP is a bot, he isn't human.. thought you knew that Hammer, oh wells learn something new every day!



  I'm on vacation, just watching a movie.  "The Final Destination"

Here are the two best parts of the movie yet


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes ~ very nice!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yes ~ very nice!!!



 

If you guys wanna check her out 

http://images.google.com/images?cli...pera&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi

I'd like to crunch that 

http://lowdownblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/shantel-vansanten-4.jpg


----------



## Duxx (Dec 4, 2009)

I just watched the VS fashion show (missed it the other night)...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I just watched the VS fashion show (missed it the other night)...



VS????


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2009)

Victoria's Secret, duh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Victoria's Secret, duh.





I need to go to bed!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you guys wanna check her out
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?cli...pera&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
> 
> ...



Nice! hehehe

@teamTPU

I'm going out of town for a few days, and I'm leaving everything on!  Well I have someone coming over to turn my Q9550 on in the morning and then turn it off at night.. but that's what i've been doing until my ram comes back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! hehehe
> 
> @teamTPU
> 
> I'm going out of town for a few days, and I'm leaving everything on!  Well I have someone coming over to turn my Q9550 on in the morning and then turn it off at night.. but that's what i've been doing until my ram comes back.



Where you headed bro, if not too much to ask.  Also, thanks for the efforts of leaving everything on and having somebody come over to take care of your Q9550 rig.  That's the team spirit and signs of a dedicated team member


----------



## bogmali (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm going to be pulling one of my i920's from crunching _in order to fold the -bigadv WU's_. I will then replace it with my i860 when I install the loop on it


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm going to be pulling one of my i920's from crunching _in order to fold the -bigadv WU's_. I will then replace it with my i860 when I install the loop on it


Will the 920 be on F@H permanently, or just for now?  We need all of the rigs we can get in order to break 2 million/day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm going to be pulling one of my i920's from crunching _in order to fold the -bigadv WU's_. I will then replace it with my i860 when I install the loop on it




Thanks for keeping us posted   what loop will you be installing on it?


[Ion] said:


> Will the 920 be on F@H permanently, or just for now?  We need all of the rigs we can get in order to break 2 million/day



I agree ION, but I believe the F@H team is under attack by the canucks still, right?  They also need some help.  All three of my rigs are back online, Paul should be back with us very soon.  Don't worry BOG, we got you covered for now buddy


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where you headed bro, if not too much to ask.  Also, thanks for the efforts of leaving everything on and having somebody come over to take care of your Q9550 rig.  That's the team spirit and signs of a dedicated team member



Dedicated team member I am!  hehehe I'm just going to visit my dad a few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Dedicated team member I am!  hehehe I'm just going to visit my dad a few days.



alrighty then, enjoy your visit over at dads.  Stay in touch fool!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Will the 920 be on F@H permanently, or just for now?  We need all of the rigs we can get in order to break 2 million/day




Well, even if it is permanent I have the 860 replacing it which is also an 8-core cpu so technically I am not moving anything away from crunching


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alrighty then, enjoy your visit over at dads.  Stay in touch fool!



ah ah Captain!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> ah ah Captain!



Edit: They shipped my RAM!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Well, even if it is permanent I have the 860 replacing it which is also an 8-core cpu so technically I am not moving anything away from crunching


TRUE, for some reason I thought it was the quad without HT.  



Mindweaver said:


> Edit: They shipped my RAM!



Awesome bro   When should you be expecting it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys,

I forgot to mention that my C2D rig has been down for about two or three hours.  I have a PC here that I'm repairing so I needed the socket/mouse/keyboard, etc.

It will be back up very shortly, then I will be bringing the i7 offline for a bit.  Going to secure the PSU and re arrange everything back into the case


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2009)

Np Captain!
i just reeinforced 2 cores to your Armory!! AAAYE,AAAYE!!

sadly the p43 wont let me higher.... i need someone to sell me a board which can clock it higher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Np Captain!
> i just reeinforced 2 cores to your Armory!! AAAYE,AAAYE!!
> 
> sadly the p43 wont let me higher.... i need someone to sell me a board which can clock it higher



Two or four?  Two as in your replaced a dual core with a quad?  Anyways, thanks and keep crunching 

All three rigs are on and for good folks.  Only thing is that I am at stock.  No need to put this through abuse. I got another quad coming soon so no need to stress each rig to the max just to squeeze out some points 

check out the voltage, that's full load





Idle:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

That's incredible CP, that's the voltage my P8600 runs at 

BTW, what other quad are you planning on getting?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That's incredible CP, that's the voltage my P8600 runs at
> 
> BTW, what other quad are you planning on getting?



I'm still working on going lower voltage 

Quad, I am getting a AM3 965.  The AM3 rig will replace my i7 for daily use.  I will then make my i7 strictly a cruncher/bencher .  Im thinking about it, but thats the plan.  I gotta see how much my bonus is and my check.


----------



## hat (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree ION, but I believe the F@H team is under attack by the canucks still, right?  They also need some help.



They/we certianly do. Forth Eorlingas!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Two or four?  Two as in your replaced a dual core with a quad?  Anyways, thanks and keep crunching
> 
> All three rigs are on and for good folks.  Only thing is that I am at stock.  No need to put this through abuse. I got another quad coming soon so no need to stress each rig to the max just to squeeze out some points
> 
> ...



Twisting the knife again with my golden chip  Should have never sold that damn thing. Anyways, I think I had it at 1.18v on 3.8ghz stable. That seemed to give me the best mix of power without heating up the chip too much.

The base camp trek is over tomorrow. I'll be coming back home in the afternoon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Twisting the knofe again with my golden chip  Should have never sold that damn thing. Anyways, I think I had it at 1.18v on 3.8ghz stable that seemed to give me the best mix of power without heating up the chip too much.



No Paul, I will never do that to you 

yeah I believe 3.8 Ghz was around there.  I did 4.1GHz @ 1.22v  so yeah seems about right.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm still working on going lower voltage
> 
> Quad, I am getting a AM3 965.  The AM3 rig will replace my i7 for daily use.  I will then make my i7 strictly a cruncher/bencher .  Im thinking about it, but thats the plan.  I gotta see how much my bonus is and my check.


Awesome!
Will you OC the i7 again then?



hat said:


> They/we certianly do. Forth Eorlingas!



The way I tend to run things (which I believe makes the most sense) is all of my CPUs on WCG, and my GPU(s) on F@H.  That way each project gets some help.  I think we're actually increasing our buffer against the Canucks, our PPD has been higher than theirs for a decent while now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> Will you OC the i7 again then?
> 
> 
> ...



naw, I'll be doing suicide runs with it as it'll be my benching rig.  So I need it to stay in tip top shape   Not suicide runs, but I'll be pushing it harder as it'll not be my primary rig you get me?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Two or four?  Two as in your replaced a dual core with a quad?  Anyways, thanks and keep crunching
> 
> All three rigs are on and for good folks.  Only thing is that I am at stock.  No need to put this through abuse. I got another quad coming soon so no need to stress each rig to the max just to squeeze out some points
> 
> ...



exactly. i replaced the e5200


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

Noctua installed:







Temps down from CM V8:











Both fans are blowing air towards the rear exhaust. Kind of a tight fit, had to remove the top 120mm fan...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, that HSF is a monster!  And I though my GeminII was big 
Do you plan on OCing more now that you've been able to lower the temps?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Noctua installed:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/IMG_0118.jpg
> 
> ...



you need a scythe kaze slim fan now.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

Good point Velvet~ Thanks


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> The way I tend to run things (which I believe makes the most sense) is all of my CPUs on WCG, and my GPU(s) on F@H.  That way each project gets some help.  I think we're actually increasing our buffer against the Canucks, our PPD has been higher than theirs for a decent while now


That's how I run here as well, with the ps3 thrown in for folding, just for good measure.


----------



## Flak (Dec 5, 2009)

Passed 2k today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Twisting the knife again with my golden chip  Should have never sold that damn thing. Anyways, I think I had it at 1.18v on 3.8ghz stable. That seemed to give me the best mix of power without heating up the chip too much.
> 
> The base camp trek is over tomorrow. I'll be coming back home in the afternoon.



  Welcome back Paul 



Velvet Wafer said:


> exactly. i replaced the e5200



Awesome   I just got my AMD mobo today, muahahahaha.



Flak said:


> Passed 2k today.



Congrats man 




HammerON said:


> Noctua installed:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/IMG_0118.jpg
> 
> ...



Sissy!   Why not add a 3rd fan up front of the cooler?  :shadedshu


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yeah... Lets see whats up here... :-|


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2009)

Are you posing a question, or making a statement? If so, what is the question or statement? I don't quite follow. lol.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Are you posing a question, or making a statement? If so, what is the question or statement? I don't quite follow. lol.



Question.  Why is WCG not sending meh unitz?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Question.  Why is WCG not sending meh unitz?



I dunno. Shut off SETI if you want WCG that bad.


----------



## Flak (Dec 5, 2009)

How does the updating work, cause I also passed my 4k milestone as well....


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 5, 2009)

So, I now have rig dedicated to TPU WCG/F@H. My work came through with an unexpected bonus, plus I was able to get this together pretty cheap. I picked up a Giggy UD4P with a bunch of bent pins for $30 and was able to get it going. Then got a 920 for $225, ram from Paulie for $100, already had hd, gpu, psu. Running the rc of W7 for now. Not enough to grab some pie, but a decent contribution to the team. Here is a screenie, notice my temps. It's on a shelf in my garage with about 56f ambient right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome!  

There goes my chance of being able to overtake you  
Sounds like I'm going to need to upgrade some more 

BTW, is that an 8800GT/8800GTS 512mb/9800GT(X)(+)?  That's the same PPD I get on my OCed 8800GT


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 5, 2009)

8800GT with shaders at 1724. I did have 2 GTX260's but sold one and one died  But I still like the 8800GT-GTS and GTS250's as performance per watt. I'm pulling 314w with this and I was over 400 with the 260. Plus I had to run the fan at 80% and it was loud as hell. With the 8800 I have an accelero and a low speed yate.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

That's the same shader speed I run on my 8800GT, and about the same PPD as well


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> We should battle it with my Mega Shadow



Okay CP, Noctua NH-D14 versus Mega Shadow.Let's test at stock (default) and run 5 passes of LinX and IntelBurn Test.
Then we can choose an oc to test at.
Sound like a plan?
I would prefer not to have the rig not crunching for a long period of time though


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay CP, Noctua NH-D14 versus Mega Shadow.Let's test at stock (default) and run 5 passes of LinX and IntelBurn Test.
> Then we can choose an oc to test at.
> Sound like a plan?
> I would prefer not to have the rig not crunching for a long period of time though



I REALLY want to see this. I'm running 2 Mega's right now, but I've been very close to buying a Noctua NH-D14. Let's see some results!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I REALLY want to see this. I'm running 2 Mega's right now, but I've been very close to buying a Noctua NH-D14. Let's see some results!!



Results coming from me shortly. Just running benches at 4.0 GHz. Temps looking really good right now
I am not sure if CP wants to play or not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Flak said:


> How does the updating work, cause I also passed my 4k milestone as well....



What updating exactly are you talking about?



4x4n said:


> So, I now have rig dedicated to TPU WCG/F@H. My work came through with an unexpected bonus, plus I was able to get this together pretty cheap. I picked up a Giggy UD4P with a bunch of bent pins for $30 and was able to get it going. Then got a 920 for $225, ram from Paulie for $100, already had hd, gpu, psu. Running the rc of W7 for now. Not enough to grab some pie, but a decent contribution to the team. Here is a screenie, notice my temps. It's on a shelf in my garage with about 56f ambient right now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/tpu.jpg


.


Thanks a lot bro, that was a heck of deal you got going there   Thanks a lot for helping out dude 



HammerON said:


> Results coming from me shortly. Just running benches at 4.0 GHz. Temps looking really good right now
> I am not sure if CP wants to play or not



Sorry bro, I was out all day.

Hammer, is your setup in an open case or in a closed case.  let me know so I know to run it with side panel off or on.  I am undervolted at stock as well.  I can do a run like that and then you can undervolt as well.  Default voltages might not be the same anyways for us.  Let me know bro.  We need to create a thread for this.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

My output was a bit lower today, I had some issues on the Q9400 that resulted in all 4 tasks being aborted 
Hopefully things are fixed now, we'll see tomorrow morning


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> My output was a bit lower today, I had some issues on the Q9400 that resulted in all 4 tasks being aborted
> Hopefully things are fixed now, we'll see tomorrow morning



Keep us posted bro, let us know if the issue has been fixed


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2009)

*Noctua NH-D14*

Okay ~ here ya go:

Stock settings:












OC (21 x 191 = 4 GHz):
Note - I do not have the "special" i7 that CP has so my volts are going to be higher. 











Not too shabby


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Is your rig open or in a closed case?  I need to know before I run my tests.  PM me better bro, we can post a link to the thread here so peeps can follow.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's a shot at 3.85 with the mega...BOINC is set at 100%. This is with the Mega w/Gentle Typhoons in push/pull on an open tech station.







I'll go do stock speeds now...


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is your rig open or in a closed case?  I need to know before I run my tests.



I do have the side panel off, so I guess you would call it open.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I do have the side panel off, so I guess you would call it open.



How about we all use the same tests. Maybe first with BOINC at 100%, then LinX, both at stock then at the BOINC "sweet spot" of 3.8?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is your rig open or in a closed case?  I need to know before I run my tests.  PM me better bro, we can post a link to the thread here so peeps can follow.



YGPM



Paulieg said:


> How about we all use the same tests. Maybe first with BOINC at 100%, then LinX, both at stock then at the BOINC "sweet spot" of 3.8?



Sounds like a plan. Let's figure out the specifics and give it a go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Alright guys, me and hammer are working this out to make it as fair as possible.  We'll be back shortly with the results


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm starting to get *very* angry, I lost another 6 hours of work on each core of the Q9400 and ~600 points 
Is there any way to make BOINC resume where progress was lost if the computer is unexpectedly turned off?  BOINC remembers the 6 hours of runtime, but not that they were all ~80% done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'm starting to get *very* angry, I lost another 6 hours of work on each core of the Q9400 and ~600 points
> Is there any way to make BOINC resume where progress was lost if the computer is unexpectedly turned off?  BOINC remembers the 6 hours of runtime, but not that they were all ~80% done



Ouch that hurts!  So you are saying that it starts another project from scratch instead of continuing where it stopped?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ouch that hurts!  So you are saying that it starts another project from scratch instead of continuing where it stopped?



And it's happened *TWICE* today.  12 hours per core down the drain  
It doesn't start a new WU, it keeps doing the old one, but starts again at 0%.  It's really weird though, it remembers that it had already put 6 hours of time into it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> And it's happened *TWICE* today.  12 hours per core down the drain
> It doesn't start a new WU, it keeps doing the old one, but starts again at 0%.  It's really weird though, it remembers that it had already put 6 hours of time into it



exactly this is one of the reasons, why i always want to be rich. to simply grab it, and hit it as hard as i can on a pointy steel edge


----------



## RAMMIE (Dec 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's a shot at 3.85 with the mega...BOINC is set at 100%. This is with the Mega w/Gentle Typhoons in push/pull on an open tech station.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/i7860_mega.png
> ...




What are your PPD at that setting?


----------



## RAMMIE (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> exactly this is one of the reasons, why i always want to be rich. to simply grab it, and hit it as hard as i can on a pointy steel edge



When you get hooked on the steel you're gone.Been there.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's a shot at 3.85 with the mega...BOINC is set at 100%. This is with the Mega w/Gentle Typhoons in push/pull on an open tech station.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/i7860_mega.png
> ...



This is as close to your settings as I could get:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> And it's happened *TWICE* today.  12 hours per core down the drain
> It doesn't start a new WU, it keeps doing the old one, but starts again at 0%.  It's really weird though, it remembers that it had already put 6 hours of time into it



This is really weird, i don't think mine does that.  Or maybe I just never noticed.



HammerON said:


> This is as close to your settings as I could get:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091206/Capture022360.jpg



So the Mega ran cooler?  He also has it completely open on a tech station which does a bit of a difference.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 6, 2009)

If you guys don't mind I would like to compare my lapped TRUE with push/pull fans on an open tech station.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are some nice temps Metal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW, the lapped TRUE seems to be sticking around with the bigger boys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

I just noticed my QX did not do much today, and none today   It's on, maybe it locked?  It's all at default though


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

You need to set up BOINCview so you can monitor all of your rigs more easily 
Maybe there are a lot of WUs from it pending validation?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> You need to set up BOINCview so you can monitor all of your rigs more easily
> Maybe there are a lot of WUs from it pending validation?



I have it hooked up to my monitors, I just touch a button and I see it.  But it just locked, so if I saw the fans on and everything to me it was running.  I usually check my stats, but i haven't been home much this weekend so it just slipped by.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh.  I didn't realize that.  Sometimes I forget to check BOINC frequently enough, apparently it's been off for a while now on the E6550 
I'm not sure why, it's possible my brother suspended it when he was gaming a couple days ago, but it's fixed now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

what do you guys think would benefit me most (don't have money to do both) Get a cheap quad (q8400 maybe) and put in the dedicated folding/crunching rig or get a cheap quad for the main rig(it also crunches/folds) check the specs of main rig if needed... But i would get a P II 925 or A II x4 920

also what would give better PPD a P II 925 or a q8200? Both stock(just for comparison both would be OCed but don't know how high)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

Go for the Q8400, I think you'd see a bigger upgrade going from an X2 and a P4 to an X2 and a quad than from an X2 and a P4 to a PH2 and a P4.  At stock, the Q8200 would be a bit slower than the X4 I believe, but when OCing it should equal out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Go for the Q8400, I think you'd see a bigger upgrade going from an X2 and a P4 to an X2 and a quad than from an X2 and a P4 to a PH2 and a P4.  At stock, the Q8200 would be a bit slower than the X4 I believe, but when OCing it should equal out.



I think the PII would be a better upgrade for me because my X2 is kinda old. and to be honest your post confused me


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think the PII would be a better upgrade for me because my X2 is kinda old. and to be honest your post confused me



Sorry.  I'll try to clarify it.

From what I understand, you were considering upgrading the 5K BE in your main rig, or the P4 I sent you.

Lets say the 5K BE gets ~750 PPD, which seems reasonable for it.  I believe you said the P4 gets ~550?

If so, you currently get 1300 from those 2 computers.

Say you upgraded to a Q8200, which would get ~1300 PPD.  A very good upgrade over the P4, especially when OCed.  In this case, you would get about 2050 PPD.

If you upgraded the X2 to a Phenom II that got ~1300 PPD as well, you then would be getting ~1850 PPD or so.

Therefore, the Q8200/Q8400 would be a better upgrade


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks Ion that helped clear things up alot. I'm also just thinking about the fact that the main rig is being used for benching/gaming also so in my everyday task the PII would be better but when you take WCG into consideration you have a vary good point. maybe i can post a WTB thread here after Xmas and possibly pick both of them up(if the price is in my budget) now that would be a great upgrade  or if i can't get the money for that how does a PII(or Athlon II x4 ) and a cheap C2D(celly or pentium based) for the P4 rig? That would give me more points then just a quad(wouldn't it)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks Ion that helped clear things up alot. I'm also just thinking about the fact that the main rig is being used for benching/gaming also so in my everyday task the PII would be better but when you take WCG into consideration you have a vary good point. maybe i can post a WTB thread here after Xmas and possibly pick both of them up(if the price is in my budget) now that would be a great upgrade  or if i can't get the money for that how does a PII(or Athlon II x4 ) and a cheap C2D(celly or pentium based) for the P4 rig? That would give me more points then just a quad(wouldn't it)



Personally, I'd upgrade the main rig. You wouldn't get as many WCG points, but using your computer would be a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks Ion that helped clear things up alot. I'm also just thinking about the fact that the main rig is being used for benching/gaming also so in my everyday task the PII would be better but when you take WCG into consideration you have a vary good point. maybe i can post a WTB thread here after Xmas and possibly pick both of them up(if the price is in my budget) now that would be a great upgrade  or if i can't get the money for that how does a PII(or Athlon II x4 ) and a cheap C2D(celly or pentium based) for the P4 rig? That would give me more points then just a quad(wouldn't it)



That sounds good, maybe an Athlon II X4 for the main rig and then an E5200/E3200 for the WCG rig.  The E5200 or whatever should be ~850-900 PPD OCed, maybe around 1500 for the Athlon (OCed, of course )  So around 2400 PPD total 
Good luck with whatever upgrade you choose!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2009)

Newtekie has an E5something and an E7something for sale in his thread, maybe look there?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what do you guys think would benefit me most (don't have money to do both) Get a cheap quad (q8400 maybe) and put in the dedicated folding/crunching rig or get a cheap quad for the main rig(it also crunches/folds) check the specs of main rig if needed... But i would get a P II 925 or A II x4 920
> 
> also what would give better PPD a P II 925 or a q8200? Both stock(just for comparison both would be OCed but don't know how high)



Well I've recently taken the Phenom II plunge so I'll give you a little of my opinion. 

First off, 775 is dead. Its sad, but true. The major benefit of going Phenom II is you have an actual upgrade path, whether its to a 6core or a better quad. The down side is that Phenom II's are slower than most C2Qs but not the Q8400. I think the Q8400 and Athlon X4 could be equal with the right clocks. I think the 925s larger Cache would make it a better choice than the Q8400 @ stock.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Newtekie has an E5something and an E7something for sale in his thread, maybe look there?


don't have the money till after Xmas and not sure how much i will have or i would...


[Ion] said:


> That sounds good, maybe an Athlon II X4 for the main rig and then an E5200/E3200 for the WCG rig.  The E5200 or whatever should be ~850-900 PPD OCed, maybe around 1500 for the Athlon (OCed, of course )  So around 2400 PPD total
> Good luck with whatever upgrade you choose!



i was just looking at the E3200 and teh X4 620 will be about $150 for both and thats about the cost of the q8200 its self

also keep in mind i am running a cheap board that doesn't support much overclocking(in the s775 rig)


----------



## Flak (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry, just noticed I never replied with what my crunchers are.  So, without further ado:

q9550
q6600
e7200

*adding this week (hopefully)
i7 920
2x Xeon 5030
**future plan, maybe order next week
x4 620


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

Flak said:


> Sorry, just noticed I never replied with what my crunchers are.  So, without further ado:
> 
> q9550
> q6600
> ...



Awesome!  That's a lot of rigs! 
Would you mind sharing pics of them in the WCG rig gallery?


On another note, it looks as if Chomes has lost most of his crunching power, he's down from his peak of 12k/day to around 1.5/2k per day 
Still, he contributed an amazing amount to WCG while he lasted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

@ ION

WCG rig gallery?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ ION
> 
> WCG rig gallery?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109893
I'll add it to my Essentials thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

Why was I not notified earlier!!!   Hahaha.


----------



## ERazer (Dec 7, 2009)

my internet is down so gonna have low #'s but atleast i got x2 day worth of WU qued up.


----------



## solofly (Dec 7, 2009)

How is everybody doing today... I was down for about a week due to OS upgrade. Win7 baby, Win7...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

solofly said:


> How is everybody doing today... I was down for about a week due to OS upgrade. Win7 baby, Win7...



We doing good   Glad you are back up and running, I had lotta issues these past two or three weeks, but I seem to be up at full force once again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

solofly said:


> How is everybody doing today... I was down for about a week due to OS upgrade. Win7 baby, Win7...



great that your back... But how did it take a week to go to Win7? I was only down for about 2hrs on each rig when i switched to win7... Things have been great with me no problems with the rigs  at any rate welcome back and enjoy 7


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 8, 2009)

*Is something wrong here?*

If anybody would be so kind, please let me know if my i7 860 is crunching properly. I'm under DanishDevil on our team, and I thought I'd have enough points for the crunching badge by now, but looking at that page, I'm way off. Been running at stock with Turbo on, so 2.9ish GHz with HT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If anybody would be so kind, please let me know if my i7 860 is crunching properly. I'm under DanishDevil on our team, and I thought I'd have enough points for the crunching badge by now, but looking at that page, I'm way off. Been running at stock with Turbo on, so 2.9ish GHz with HT.



Is that the only rig you have crunching right now?  Your 7 day average is 2k right now, which is a bit lower than what mine is with my i7 at 2.8GHz.

Are you crunching at 100%?  64 bit?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If anybody would be so kind, please let me know if my i7 860 is crunching properly. I'm under DanishDevil on our team, and I thought I'd have enough points for the crunching badge by now, but looking at that page, I'm way off. Been running at stock with Turbo on, so 2.9ish GHz with HT.



You have to get 100k points to get a badge.

The 860 should get roughly 3.2k a day (a little over 2x my Q9400), so it shouldn't take too long.  BTW, x64 (Windows and BOINC) gives ~10% better points than X32 does, but be prepared for all of your WUs to be credited under what was claimed, x64 has a long history of overclaiming.  Even with this, it is still faster.


----------



## Flak (Dec 8, 2009)

Had to take down the q9550.  Received the last of my parts for the i7 920 and wanted to put it in my "main rig" case (modded CM 690) and switch the q9550 to a spare antec 300.  And ended up not getting either machine finished last night, wanted to get the 6in of snow off the driveway before snow started again.  First snow of the season for us and it's being reported as up to 16in for my zip by Wednesday.

But they will both be up tonight crunching away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem bro, we all appreciate your efforts


----------



## Duxx (Dec 8, 2009)

Flak said:


> Had to take down the q9550.  Received the last of my parts for the i7 920 and wanted to put it in my "main rig" case (modded CM 690) and switch the q9550 to a spare antec 300.  And ended up not getting either machine finished last night, wanted to get the 6in of snow off the driveway before snow started again.  First snow of the season for us and it's being reported as up to 16in for my zip by Wednesday.
> 
> But they will both be up tonight crunching away.



Damnit!  Its 20°F in Western WA, and I haven't seen a drop of precipitation in the last week!!  Where you live flak?


----------



## Flak (Dec 8, 2009)

The wonderful state of Wisconsin, lol.  And no, I'm not a packers fan.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2009)

I have another mobo here that has been sitting for years.  It is a P4/AGP board with built-in graphics and currently has a 2.4GHz P4.  It appears that it will take any socket 478 processor. CPU Support List So my questions are:
Is it better to get a 3.0GHz(G1) P4 or a 2.93(D1) Celeron D? (found on CL)
Does HT matter?

Don't want to spend much, just want to play around with it, but may as well get some BOINC points in the process.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 8, 2009)

with ht on your cpu does 2 task  (like a dual core)


----------



## solofly (Dec 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> great that your back... But how did it take a week to go to Win7? I was only down for about 2hrs on each rig when i switched to win7... Things have been great with me no problems with the rigs  at any rate welcome back and enjoy 7



Win 7 wasn't the only thing I upgraded, I upgraded my video card as well. I went from Nv/Vista to ATI/Win7. Video driver is giving some problems but it's a new DX11 card and a new OS so I'm gonna wait a few driver revisions before I open my big mouth...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have another mobo here that has been sitting for years.  It is a P4/AGP board with built-in graphics and currently has a 2.4GHz P4.  It appears that it will take any socket 478 processor. CPU Support List So my questions are:
> Is it better to get a 3.0GHz(G1) P4 or a 2.93(D1) Celeron D? (found on CL)
> Does HT matter?
> 
> Don't want to spend much, just want to play around with it, but may as well get some BOINC points in the process.



Go for the P4 HT.  HT gives ~15 more PPD, and gives you 2x the runtime towards badges.  I run a 2.4ghz P4, and it gets ~180 PPD, I think p_o_s_pc's P4 HT @ 4ghz gives ~550 PPD, so you should be able to get ~400 PPD with a 3ghz P4 HT


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2009)

How do the Pentium M CPU's compare, and any idea if they might work on my MOBO?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How do the Pentium M CPU's compare, and any idea if they might work on my MOBO?



I'm running a pair of Pentium Ms (1 @ 1.4ghz & 1 @ 1.6ghz).  The 1.4 gets ~175 PPD, the 1.6 gets ~200.  But they are under 50w for each system (two Thinkpad laptops)


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 8, 2009)

p4 3000mhz dedicated crunsher


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 8, 2009)

My quad will probably be down for the next day or two, I'm trying to squeeze some more mhz out of it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> My quad will probably be down for the next day or two, I'm trying to squeeze some more mhz out of it.



Good luck! 
All I got when trying to OC my quad was several days of frustration when it refused to go 1mhz above stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

good luck SupremeOverlord


----------



## ERazer (Dec 8, 2009)

got internet back up again  back to crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

ERazer said:


> got internet back up again  back to crunching



Welcome back


----------



## solofly (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> We doing good   Glad you are back up and running, I had lotta issues these past two or three weeks, but I seem to be up at full force once again



Yes I read some of it... I used to be like you, a tweaker but now I just set it and forget it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

solofly said:


> Yes I read some of it... I used to be like you, a tweaker but now I just set it and forget it...



Yep, that's the way to do it when you crunch


----------



## Flak (Dec 9, 2009)

I have the i7 920 up haven't tried overclocking yet cause it just doesn't "feel" right at stock.  I tried boinc on it, and it has been running since I got the rig together.  Boinc is running 8 work units but the cpu spends more time @ 60% usage then it does @ 100%.  Actually it almost never hits 100% cpu usage.  Is this how it's supposed to be or am I missing something?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 9, 2009)

Go to Advanced>Preferences then set it to use 100% CPU time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Go to Advanced>Preferences then set it to use 100% CPU time.



OR

On the main window just hit preferences and set the usage to 100%


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2009)

It seems that the 12v line was drawing too much power for the board to handle and made it get hot burning the pins and melting the plastic on the PSU. In the pics you can see that the socket is burnt and the 24pin won't go into the mobo.(i pushed as hard as i could and even tried to clean the junk out of it and still won't go)

sorry for crappy pics using my cell phone because i don't want to get out the cam

EDIT: wrong thread  sorry but i will leave it here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It seems that the 12v line was drawing too much power for the board to handle and made it get hot burning the pins and melting the plastic on the PSU. In the pics you can see that the socket is burnt and the 24pin won't go into the mobo.(i pushed as hard as i could and even tried to clean the junk out of it and still won't go)
> 
> sorry for crappy pics using my cell phone because i don't want to get out the cam
> 
> EDIT: wrong thread  sorry but i will leave it here



Yikes man, that's crazy.  What PSU were you using?  Had you ever measured the voltage on the 12v rail?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It seems that the 12v line was drawing too much power for the board to handle and made it get hot burning the pins and melting the plastic on the PSU. In the pics you can see that the socket is burnt and the 24pin won't go into the mobo.(i pushed as hard as i could and even tried to clean the junk out of it and still won't go)
> 
> sorry for crappy pics using my cell phone because i don't want to get out the cam
> 
> EDIT: wrong thread  sorry but i will leave it here



Ouch 
Is there any way you could solder the correct wires to the motherboard and bypass the socket/plug?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yikes man, that's crazy.  What PSU were you using?  Had you ever measured the voltage on the 12v rail?



Silverstone Zeus 12v was ~12.10v on all 4 rails at idle and around 11.98v underload


[Ion] said:


> Ouch
> Is there any way you could solder the correct wires to the motherboard and bypass the socket/plug?



I'm sure it could be done but the plug won't go in all the way so i would have to wire all of it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Stop being lazy, wire the damn thing


----------



## Flak (Dec 10, 2009)

Well damn, this whole time all my pcs have been running @ 60%.  In my defense though I couldn't see that option without resizing the window in 64bit Win7, lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Flak said:


> Well damn, this whole time all my pcs have been running @ 60%.  In my defense though I couldn't see that option without resizing the window in 64bit Win7, lol.



I accidentally left my Q9400 running at 60% for the first week as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Flak said:


> Well damn, this whole time all my pcs have been running @ 60%.  In my defense though I couldn't see that option without resizing the window in 64bit Win7, lol.



So you raised it to 100% now?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 10, 2009)

Alright, I got my quad back up and running at full steam. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to squeeze any more mhz out of it , it doesn't want to go above 3.6Ghz without wanting large amounts of voltage to remain stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Alright, I got my quad back up and running at full steam. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to squeeze any more mhz out of it , it doesn't want to go above 3.6Ghz without wanting large amounts of voltage to remain stable.



Quad?  Or Tri core?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Quad?  Or Tri core?



Quad of course! As I said in the PII OCers club, the last time I tried, it overclocked worse on three cores than it does on four.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Quad of course! As I said in the PII OCers club, the last time I tried, it overclocked worse on three cores than it does on four.



I was just messing with you.  Well, if it does better on four, then Quad it is


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2009)

I am just waiting for the psu to complete this i7 build:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking good hammer


----------



## Flak (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes boinc is set to 100% now on all machines that are up.  q9550 isn't up yet.  i7 920 is running at 4ghz so far, will try for more when I get home today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Flak said:


> Yes boinc is set to 100% now on all machines that are up.  q9550 isn't up yet.  i7 920 is running at 4ghz so far, will try for more when I get home today.


  Keep us posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Flak said:


> Yes boinc is set to 100% now on all machines that are up.  q9550 isn't up yet.  i7 920 is running at 4ghz so far, will try for more when I get home today.



Sounds good!  Unfortunately, also sounds like I have a new threat then 
But not for a while, I still have a large points buffer


----------



## Flak (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like I'll be getting the intel server setup from UPS today.  And since the wifey will be getting home late I should have that and the q9550 up tonight.  On another note it doesn't look like any of my machines posted work??


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Flak said:


> Looks like I'll be getting the intel server setup from UPS today.  And since the wifey will be getting home late I should have that and the q9550 up tonight.  On another note it doesn't look like any of my machines posted work??



It takes a while (often up to 3-4 days) before the work units validate and you get points.  Be patient, you will


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It takes a while (often up to 3-4 days) before the work units validate and you get points.  Be patient, you will



you are a major threat to me atm... only a week away or so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Good going flak, what is the server consisting off?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you are a major threat to me atm... only a week away or so



I'll be loosing ~2000 PPD soon, currently El Fiendo is running a Phenom II X4 955 and a Core 2 Duo E4500 for me, but I'm not sure how much longer this is going to last for


----------



## Flak (Dec 10, 2009)

2x Xeon 5030 w/HT


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'll be loosing ~2000 PPD soon, currently El Fiendo is running a Phenom II X4 955 and a Core 2 Duo E4500 for me, but I'm not sure how much longer this is going to last for



that would be far more than 2000ppd, if the rigs are properly OCed... my 955 does 1900-3000ppd, alone. (i game much on it, so it never crunches to its full power,its often deactivated, for some games)

my dual did at least 1500 a day, as a dedicated cruncher

poor Ion

you need to get you more rigs. i nearly did it yesterday again, but then kept me from buying another board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome.   So that's 8 more threads, correct?


----------



## Flak (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome, that should be a big boost man


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 10, 2009)

My numbers were down yesterday and will be today. We had some bad weather and very high winds yesterday. This is my tree, in my neighbors house:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that would be far more than 2000ppd, if the rigs are properly OCed... my 955 does 1900-3000ppd, alone. (i game much on it, so it never crunches to its full power,its often deactivated, for some games)
> 
> my dual did at least 1500 a day, as a dedicated cruncher
> 
> ...



I've been monitoring the stats and the 955 gets ~1600 and the E4500 gets ~450.  I do need more rigs, but as it is I just lost 1 (1.4ghz Pentium M laptop, it finally died).  I'm hopeful about getting another Q6600 and E6300 (Conroe) online, but I'm not sure when I can (I need to talk to my friend about it)


----------



## theonedub (Dec 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I've been monitoring the stats and the 955 gets ~1600 and the E4500 gets ~450.  I do need more rigs, but as it is I just lost 1 (1.4ghz Pentium M laptop, it finally died).  I'm hopeful about getting another Q6600 and E6300 (Conroe) online, but I'm not sure when I can (I need to talk to my friend about it)



My 965 gets about 2500ppd 24/7 just as reference. 



Paulieg said:


> My numbers were down yesterday and will be today. We had some bad weather and very high winds yesterday. This is my tree, in my neighbors house:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091210/tree2.jpg



I hate high winds. That is all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Paul, although unfortunate for them and very sad.   Thank god it was them and not your house bro.  Glad to know you and your family are fine


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My numbers were down yesterday and will be today. We had some bad weather and very high winds yesterday. This is my tree, in my neighbors house:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091210/tree2.jpg



Ouch, sorry to hear about that 
Is everybody OK?
We had some high winds here in NC, but no damage (didn't even loose any branches)


----------



## Flak (Dec 10, 2009)

I got 16in of snow total and 50mph wind gusts yesterday.  Now today it's 1F, -25F windchill.  Part of me would have given an evil smirk to see my tree knocking on my neighbors house, lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Stop being lazy, wire the damn thing



i would but i don't have the wires to do it and if i did there is still a chance it wouldn't work so not worth it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would but i don't have the wires to do it and if i did there is still a chance it wouldn't work so not worth it



So when do you think of getting a new PSU then?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So when do you think of getting a new PSU then?



I think he said around Christmas or early January


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think he said around Christmas or early January



awesome, wish I can help him get one earlier, but I can't


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So when do you think of getting a new PSU then?



Around Xmas till then i will use my OCZ PSU in the cruncher and the 480w that is in the P4 and use the 350w Antec in the P4 but leave it all stock. 
so here is how it will go
main rig 700w OCZ GXM
cruncher 1 480w Tt pp
cruncher 2(p4) 350w Antec SP

that is till i get the money to buy a new PSU for the main rig then it will be
main 750w Antec TP(new)
cruncher 1 700w OCZ
cruncher 2 480w pp
cruncher 3(P4 and 2 videos) 650w of some kind (going to try and replace the 24pin on SS PSU and see if it helps)

what you think of this 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371026


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Around Xmas till then i will use my OCZ PSU in the cruncher and the 480w that is in the P4 and use the 350w Antec in the P4 but leave it all stock.
> so here is how it will go
> main rig 700w OCZ GXM
> cruncher 1 480w Tt pp
> ...



The price is very good man, looks sexy too!   Can't really go wrong with Antec I would say.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> The price is very good man, looks sexy too!   Can't really go wrong with Antec I would say.



Yep, that's a very good PSU, I wouldn't hesitate to buy it if I had the money and needed that much power.  As it is, I'll probably get a Corsair VX550 at some point (don't need more than that, would be able to run 3 8800GTs or a pair of GTS250s)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, that's a very good PSU, I wouldn't hesitate to buy it if I had the money and needed that much power.  As it is, I'll probably get a Corsair VX550 at some point (don't need more than that, would be able to run 3 8800GTs or a pair of GTS250s)



You'd be amazed at how many cheap PSU's out there are extremely good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, that's a very good PSU, I wouldn't hesitate to buy it if I had the money and needed that much power.  As it is, I'll probably get a Corsair VX550 at some point (don't need more than that, would be able to run 3 8800GTs or a pair of GTS250s)



I feel i need the power that the Antec can give...As i would just feel better having the extra power when running the rig 24/7 for folding... BTW what watt PSU are you running?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I feel i need the power that the Antec can give...As i would just feel better having the extra power when running the rig 24/7 for folding... BTW what watt PSU are you running?



Currently I still have the 300w small-form-factor FSP held in with cable ties 
Yep, a SFF PSU and m-ITX motherboard in a Rocketfish 
It's working fine, but I want something that doesn't have to be held in with cable ties


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Currently I still have the 300w small-form-factor FSP held in with cable ties
> Yep, a SFF PSU and m-ITX motherboard in a Rocketfish
> It's working fine, but I want something that doesn't have to be held in with cable ties



So i think i can feel ok running a P4 with a 8800GT on a 350w smartpower...
they have a 750TX for $110($90 after MIR) and a 650TX for $100($80 after MIR) 
750
650

i think those are great prices...Not sure if i want antec(its sexy/good reliability) or corsair(there reliable but not sexy)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> So i think i can feel ok running a P4 with a 8800GT on a 350w smartpower...
> they have a 750TX for $110($90 after MIR) and a 650TX for $100($80 after MIR)
> 750
> 650
> ...



Were you suggesting those for me?
The TX650 looks good, but so does the Antec Earthwatts 650(no mail-in rebate).

Any advice for a reasonably cheap PSU that would power an OCed quad and 1 or 2 8800GTs/GTS250s?  I don't have much (any currently) to spend, so the cheaper the better.  Definitely has to be under $100, preferably less


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Were you suggesting those for me?
> The TX650 looks good, but so does the Antec Earthwatts 650(no mail-in rebate).
> 
> Any advice for a reasonably cheap PSU that would power an OCed quad and 1 or 2 8800GTs/GTS250s?  I don't have much (any currently) to spend, so the cheaper the better.  Definitely has to be under $100, preferably less



i was recommending them for you... The Antec that you have linked isn't bad but its not the best i would recommend the Antec you posted and the one i am considering or the corsair PSUs.
or if for some reason the others aren't in stock or you find a really good deal this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812001

also price maybe low BUT epower is a good OEM that makes alot of the better PSUs (could someone give me some input on this PSU please? I may consider this one)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101045


----------



## Flak (Dec 11, 2009)

I stopped doing the human proteome, it seems anything that uses that host or whatever gets compute errors on the i7 920, even at stock speeds (even though it's prime stable for hours, occt stable and ibt for hours).

So for reference currently running:
i7 920 @ 4ghz
q9550 @ 3.6ghz
q6600 @ 3.2ghz

e7200 in process of being replaced with the x5030 w/ht setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Flak said:


> I stopped doing the human genome, it seems anything that uses that host or whatever gets compute errors on the i7 920, even at stock speeds (even though it's prime stable for hours, occt stable and ibt for hours).
> 
> So for reference currently running:
> i7 920 @ 4ghz
> ...



I get errors with one of them, I think Proteome one, not sure.  I just don't do those.


----------



## Flak (Dec 11, 2009)

I edited my post, it is the human proteome for me as well.  It's fine on the q9550 and q6600, but gives the i7 920 problems for some reason.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I get errors with one of them, I think Proteome one, not sure.  I just don't do those.



I believe it only errors on x64, it runs great on the E6550, the P8600, the Pentium M and all of the P4s, but as soon as the Q9400 gets one (running Win7 x64) it errors.  I've just de-selected it for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Flak said:


> I edited my post, it is the human proteome for me as well.  It's fine on the q9550 and q6600, but gives the i7 920 problems for some reason.






[Ion] said:


> I believe it only errors on x64, it runs great on the E6550, the P8600, the Pentium M and all of the P4s, but as soon as the Q9400 gets one (running Win7 x64) it errors.  I've just de-selected it for now



I have W7 64 Bit on my E6300 Rig, no problem for it I believe, but my i7 errors them.  I just de-selected it too!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

My QX errors on them as well on Win7 x64. The 6400+ on x64 and the T7600 on OS X.5 do them fine. I deselected it on all machines just to be safe tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> My QX errors on them as well on Win7 x64. The 6400+ on x64 and the T7600 on OS X.5 do them fine. I deselected it on all machines just to be safe tho.



weird heh?  What do you think causes that?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> weird heh?  What do you think causes that?



I can't even begin to guess, tbh. I just don't know enough about code to guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I can't even begin to guess, tbh. I just don't know enough about code to guess.



Me neither


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

This is sad 
  TPUitis at it's finest!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2009)

Uh, how do I know if I'm getting errors?  To my knowledge, I have not had one since I stated this back in October.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 11, 2009)

Go to your profile on the WCG website and on the left hand side click "Results Status".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Further to the above, once you go there you can sort by type. I.E. "Errors"


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Further to the above, once you go there you can sort by type. I.E. "Errors"



Wow, I somehow never even noticed that there ........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Takes bow "thank you"


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok, I have 4 errors, all Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2, all on my Windows 7 64 bit system with a X2 4400+ S939, running the 64 bit client.  Thing is, I also have 3 pages of valid results, some on the aforementioned system.  Bad thing is those 4 jobs = 13.2 hours of wasted CPU time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ok, I have 4 errors, all Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2, all on my Windows 7 64 bit system with a X2 4400+ S939, running the 64 bit client.  Thing is, I also have 3 pages of valid results, some on the aforementioned system.  Bad thing is those 4 jobs = 13.2 hours of wasted CPU time.



just disable the project bro, that's what all of us are doing.  All of us meaning the ones having issues with that project.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2009)

Won't they learn from the info they gather how to fix it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2009)

I have disabled HPF a LONGGGG time ago. Oh and thank you chicken patty!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I have disabled HPF a LONGGGG time ago. Oh and thank you chicken patty!!



No problem bro


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Won't they learn from the info they gather how to fix it?



The problem is the techs don't really know what is wrong with it, so they just have to advise people with errors not to run it


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ok, I have 4 errors, all Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2, all on my Windows 7 64 bit system with a X2 4400+ S939, running the 64 bit client.  Thing is, I also have 3 pages of valid results, some on the aforementioned system.  Bad thing is those 4 jobs = 13.2 hours of wasted CPU time.



I have 2 pages of errors for the project.  Fortunately, all the errors occur within a few minutes of starting; I have managed to get 229 days of valid results.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 11, 2009)

Added another CPU for WCG. I just dropped a 45nm Athlon X2 5000+(2.2ghz) into the HTPC, clicked on ACC and now I have a Phenom II FX-5000 running 4 cores @ 2.7ghz with L3 enabled. I'll need a larger cooler to push the clocks higher. This is a steal for a $65.00 CPU.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 11, 2009)

^ Wow thats quite the unlock. Very lucky!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Added another CPU for WCG. I just dropped a 45nm Athlon X2 5000+(2.2ghz) into the HTPC, clicked on ACC and now I have a Phenom II FX-5000 running 4 cores @ 2.7ghz with L3 enabled. I'll need a larger cooler to push the clocks higher. This is a steal for a $65.00 CPU.



Wow, that's awesome! 
It should do ~1400 PPD at those speeds, maybe around 1800-2000 @ 3.5ghz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2009)

Got tired of waiting for the psu I bought to arrive; so I took the one out of the Xeon's case and stuck it in the Tech Station. Took me a little bit to configure the Asus Rampage II Gene mb, but she is crunching 100% at 3.8 GHz
So the quad is down 'till I get the psu, but now I have 3 i7 rigs crunching away~


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Got tired of waiting for the psu I bought to arrive; so I took the one out of the Xeon's case and stuck it in the Tech Station. Took me a little bit to configure the Asus Rampage II Gene mb, but she is crunching 100% at 3.8 GHz
> So the quad is down 'till I get the psu, but now I have 3 i7 rigs crunching away~



Awesome! 
Are they all running @ 3.8ghz?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2009)

Rig in system specs is at 3.8 and Rig #2 is at 3.7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome hammer, serious crunching power dude   Can't wait to have my new toys courtesy of a very generous member of TPU


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome hammer, serious crunching power dude   Can't wait to have my new toys courtesy of a very generous member of TPU



Can't wait to see what you are getting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Can't wait to see what you are getting



A wonderful member of TPU is upgrading his setup.  So he's generous enough to send me his mobo (ASUS M3A79-T) and some RAM (DDR2)  I will then just need to get a CPU which I plan on getting a 965 C3.    This weekend I am also picking up dual 4850's for that rig.  Later on I might get 5 series ATI's for it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> A wonderful member of TPU is upgrading his setup.  So he's generous enough to send me his mobo (ASUS M3A79-T) and some RAM (DDR2)  I will then just need to get a CPU which I plan on getting a 965 C3.    This weekend I am also picking up dual 4850's for that rig.  Later on I might get 5 series ATI's for it.



That sounds awesome! Glad to see people out there helping each other out~
Wouldn't mind messing around with two 4850's or two 5850's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> That sounds awesome! Glad to see people out there helping each other out~
> Wouldn't mind messing around with two 4850's or two 5850's



The 4850's I am getting off the mailman, great price, couldn't resist.  The board well me and that member are constantly sending each other stuff, although I feel like he's sent much more hardwares worth.  But it's the action that counts, I'm sure he knows that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey guys, check out my new crunching settings 

2nd screenshot, frequency on CPU-z is wrong, look at the EVGA Eleet Utility instead.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer, good job stepping up output, the time it will take me to overtake you has increased from 7 days to 21


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Velvet Wafer, good job stepping up output, the time it will take me to overtake you has increased from 7 days to 21



he surely has lately!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2009)

I see you are using that little file I sent you a while ago. 





EDIT:

Post 9300. YAY!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I see you are using that little file I sent you a while ago.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091212/Capture007.jpg
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



it does wonders bro!    Thank you.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it does wonders bro!    Thank you.



OK what's the secret file? Looks like and AMD Fusion symbol, but on an Intel rig? Whats the benefit?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK what's the secret file? Looks like and AMD Fusion symbol, but on an Intel rig? Whats the benefit?



same thing as it does for an AMD system, it works with intel.  You just can't enable GPU or AMD overdrive features, but everything else yes 


Gives me about another 1 or 2k in 3dmark 06


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK what's the secret file? Looks like and AMD Fusion symbol, but on an Intel rig? Whats the benefit?



amd fusion on intel rig... ive heard of it before. (all fusion does, it deactivating trivial software, for maximum power)

EDIT: thanks for the flowers, i really needed that step up 
the q9550 does really good output!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> amd fusion on intel rig... ive heard of it before. (all fusion does, it deactivating trivial software, for maximum power)
> 
> EDIT: thanks for the flowers, i really needed that step up
> the q9550 does really good output!



yep, but it works great.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, but it works great.



does it really bring that much?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2009)

It actually does help, got me to crack 16k with an e5200 & 8800GTS. Otherwise I would have barely did 15.1k.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

sounds like its worth a shot


----------



## Flak (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the boinc client installed on all my machines (win 7 pro 64bit).  It is set to 100% usage on all clients.  I have it in advanced mode.  Ever so often I've been noticing the past couple of days that the timers aren't counting down.  System isn't frozen, cpu usage is 0% and boinc isn't in a not responding state.  I have to close boinc and restart it for the timers to continue.  Am I missing something, is this normal, is it a problem with my overclocks (which btw on all PCS are stable 30 IBT passes, 24hrs+ on OCCT and prime).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> It actually does help, got me to crack 16k with an e5200 & 8800GTS. Otherwise I would have barely did 15.1k.



in your case it helped you but in mine it didn't do anything for me but i like to keep alot of things disabled on startup so that could be why i only got about 200points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Flak said:


> I have the boinc client installed on all my machines (win 7 pro 64bit).  It is set to 100% usage on all clients.  I have it in advanced mode.  Ever so often I've been noticing the past couple of days that the timers aren't counting down.  System isn't frozen, cpu usage is 0% and boinc isn't in a not responding state.  I have to close boinc and restart it for the timers to continue.  Am I missing something, is this normal, is it a problem with my overclocks (which btw on all PCS are stable 30 IBT passes, 24hrs+ on OCCT and prime).



You sure your PC's are alls table, any overclocked?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 13, 2009)

Flak said:


> I have the boinc client installed on all my machines (win 7 pro 64bit).  It is set to 100% usage on all clients.  I have it in advanced mode.  Ever so often I've been noticing the past couple of days that the timers aren't counting down.  System isn't frozen, cpu usage is 0% and boinc isn't in a not responding state.  I have to close boinc and restart it for the timers to continue.  Am I missing something, is this normal, is it a problem with my overclocks *(which btw on all PCS are stable 30 IBT passes, 24hrs+ on OCCT and prime)*.



Is this box checked in preferences? I like to look for easy solutions first


----------



## Flak (Dec 13, 2009)

while computer is in us is checked on all the machines.

All the pcs are overclocked, the q6600 and q9550 have been overclocked for a very long time now with no problems.  Like I said, all the pcs, including the i7 920, pass 30 runs of IBT, and 24hrs+ of OCCT and prime without errors.  They all game without problems as well.  This just started happening (at least I started noticing this) on Friday.  It's happened on all three of these rigs at least 5 times since I first noticed it on Friday.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

Flak said:


> while computer is in us is checked on all the machines.
> 
> All the pcs are overclocked, the q6600 and q9550 have been overclocked for a very long time now with no problems.  Like I said, all the pcs, including the i7 920, pass 30 runs of IBT, and 24hrs+ of OCCT and prime without errors.  They all game without problems as well.  This just started happening (at least I started noticing this) on Friday.  It's happened on all three of these rigs at least 5 times since I first noticed it on Friday.



one dumb question:
is your system time set correctly? WCG whines sometimes, if it isnt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> one dumb question:
> is your system time set correctly? WCG whines sometimes, if it isnt



if that is not the problem I would also try default settings just to be sure.


----------



## Flak (Dec 13, 2009)

I wonder what happened at the house on Friday.  Velvet Wafer may be onto something.  All three pcs had the wrong time (though they all had the same time).  Set them to the correct time, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Flak said:


> I wonder what happened at the house on Friday.  Velvet Wafer may be onto something.  All three pcs had the wrong time (though they all had the same time).  Set them to the correct time, we'll see what happens.



happens to lot of us, that should have been the issue.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

Flak said:


> I wonder what happened at the house on Friday.  Velvet Wafer may be onto something.  All three pcs had the wrong time (though they all had the same time).  Set them to the correct time, we'll see what happens.



u use win7. win7 updates the time from a certain server, you can choose, normally it updates from the main microsoft server. i had the wrong time today (4am), until i updated from another server, where the correct time showed, midnight

might be a problem with the time servers...


----------



## Flak (Dec 13, 2009)

I have edited the latest amdfusion to run on intel if any wants the file I can upload it quick.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Flak said:


> I have edited the latest amdfusion to run on intel if any wants the file I can upload it quick.



Is there like a new version or something?  How is it better?  Just curious.


----------



## Flak (Dec 13, 2009)

Not sure, was bored.  lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Flak said:


> Not sure, was bored.  lol



upload it to file front and shoot me a download link   If you can


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

load temps during full load with BIONC.






   I love this cooler.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

wow CP that runs cooler then my X2 on the S1283  

btw Velvet i got the 5kBE back to 3ghz stable again.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wow CP that runs cooler then my X2 on the S1283
> 
> btw Velvet i got the 5kBE back to 3ghz stable again.



you ran it stock before,i suppose?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you ran it stock before,i suppose?



if you remember i couldn't get it back to 3ghz because of temps so i ran it at ~2.7ghz@1.22v to keep it cool. But now that my main rig isn't running i used the Xiggy that was on it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you remember i couldn't get it back to 3ghz because of temps so i ran it at ~2.7ghz@1.22v to keep it cool. But now that my main rig isn't running i used the Xiggy that was on it



i used a cheap waterblock, an aquarian pump,a thermaltake rad and a clear plastic screwbucket (with cap).
runs my 939 x2 to up to 2.9, without voltage increase (1.44)

glad you have at least one x2 sorted out,eh?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i used a cheap waterblock, an aquarian pump,a thermaltake rad and a clear plastic screwbucket (with cap).
> runs my 939 x2 to up to 2.9, without voltage increase (1.44)
> 
> glad you have at least one x2 sorted out,eh?



it will help makeup for the loss of the other X2 but points will still be lower..
I am thinking about grabbing a X2 240 and putting that in the rig when i get it running or buying a cheap C2D and have it crunching in the other ECS board i have (630i)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it will help makeup for the loss of the other X2 but points will still be lower..
> I am thinking about grabbing a X2 240 and putting that in the rig when i get it running or buying a cheap C2D and have it crunching in the other ECS board i have (630i)



try to get you an e5200 or e3200/300. if you want sli with it
otherwise, you will need a crossfire board and the 240... is the asrock, CP is sending to you, dual slot?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> try to get you an e5200 or e3200/300. if you want sli with it
> otherwise, you will need a crossfire board and the 240... is the asrock, CP is sending to you, dual slot?



I am going to setup another cruncher with the C2D
the asrock board is dual slot(790gx) and it will be paired up the the 240 and SLI 8800GTs


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to setup another cruncher with the C2D
> the asrock board is dual slot(790gx) and it will be paired up the the 240 and SLI 8800GTs



Sounds good!  So how many X2s and C2Ds would you have crunching at that point?
Currently I'm at 1 C2Q, 2 C2Ds, and a bunch of single core P4s and PMs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds good!  So how many X2s and C2Ds would you have crunching at that point?
> Currently I'm at 1 C2Q, 2 C2Ds, and a bunch of single core P4s and PMs



1 X2 240
1 x2 5kBE
1 C2D
2 p4HT
2 P4(no ht)

later it would be another x2


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1 X2 240
> 1 x2 5kBE
> 1 C2D
> 2 p4HT
> ...



Awesome, that should help boost your numbers a lot!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to setup another cruncher with the C2D
> the asrock board is dual slot(790gx) and it will be paired up the the 240 and SLI 8800GTs



sounds like a good combo... i need a 240 myself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim,

That is on a tech station, push and pull fans at full blast


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim,
> 
> That is on a tech station, push and pull fans at full blast



 that sill is a great temp 

btw here are my plans for my crunching rigs after Xmas(if i get the money)

```
rig 1

Athlon x2 240
Asrock 790gx
650w-850w psu
80gb hdd
patriot 2gb 
2 8800GT
Antec 300

rig 2
P4 661
ECS 915p-A2
1 8800gt
512mb ddr2 
80gb hdd
700w OCZ
caseless

rig 3
x2 5kBE
Gigabyte ga-m61p-S3
1gb DDR2 
40gb HDD
8800GTS
480w Tt pure power 
Blackwidow 

rig 4
Celeron E3300
ECS GF7050vt-M
512mb DDR2
250gb hdd
onboard video(for now)
Antec 350w Smartpower 
caseless
```


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

my uncle just bought me a X2 240 and a E1500 they will be here Wednesday.. only problem is i don't have a board for the x2 240 yet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my uncle just bought me a X2 240 and a E1500 they will be here Wednesday.. only problem is i don't have a board for the x2 240 yet



hey, sometimes the gods love you! im very glad for you!
we might have our old head to head races soon,eh?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hey, sometimes the gods love you! im very glad for you!
> we might have our old head to head races soon,eh?



thanks  I hope we do. I will have the 5kBE still and the P4 but i will be adding a X2 240 and a E1500 to the mix  then one day add the x2 4200+ back into the game... (would need a board,psu,hdd)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2009)

Heya pos, 

Are you sure you don't want this e5200? I'd be willing to help you clock that e1500 if ya want. Just throw me a pm.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya pos,
> 
> Are you sure you don't want this e5200? I'd be willing to help you clock that e1500 if ya want. Just throw me a pm.



too late bro he bought it from the egg already  I will try to clock the e1500 myself but if i need more help i will PM you  now keep in mind it is going in a cheap ECS board without voltage options and will be crunching 24/7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> too late bro he bought it from the egg already  I will try to clock the e1500 myself but if i need more help i will PM you  now keep in mind it is going in a cheap ECS board without voltage options and will be crunching 24/7



you tried the relatives trick also, eh?
got luck also


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you tried the relatives trick also, eh?
> got luck also



i tried and it worked  now i need the board from CP and need to try and get a PSU out of someone else(family)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, awesome!  The E1500 should be able to get ~1.5ghz without too much trouble.  The Athlon II, I'm not sure about, but maybe 3.6?

BTW, I've been having issues with my rig randomly rebooting sometimes, if I disable either WCG or F@H it fixes it, so I'm guessing the 300w PSU isn't good enough for an 8800GT + Q9400 
Sounds like I'll need a new PSU soon-ish 
I don't have any spares, but I'll see if I can pull the VX450 out of my parent's computer long enough to test it out.  If that's the problem, I'll get a Corsair CX400w or another sub-$65 PSU in January with some of the money I'm likely to get for Christmas


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, awesome!  The E1500 should be able to get ~1.5ghz without too much trouble.  The Athlon II, I'm not sure about, but maybe 3.6?
> 
> BTW, I've been having issues with my rig randomly rebooting sometimes, if I disable either WCG or F@H it fixes it, so I'm guessing the 300w PSU isn't good enough for an 8800GT + Q9400
> Sounds like I'll need a new PSU soon-ish
> I don't have any spares, but I'll see if I can pull the VX450 out of my parent's computer long enough to test it out.  If that's the problem, I'll get a Corsair CX400w or another sub-$65 PSU in January with some of the money I'm likely to get for Christmas



i had problems with a 350w PSU running a X2 4850e(45w chip) and a 8800GT when i had it folding/crunching 24/7... can you undervolt your CPU any?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i had problems with a 350w PSU running a X2 4850e(45w chip) and a 8800GT when i had it folding/crunching 24/7... can you undervolt your CPU any?



Nope, the Zotac board doesn't support undervolting or underclocking (it won't even let me drop the multiplier down, otherwise I'd run it at 6x for now).  I'll see about trying it out with the VX450 to see if that fixes things


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i tried and it worked  now i need the board from CP and need to try and get a PSU out of someone else(family)



what did you said to him?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what did you said to him?



i just kept dropping hints about how my CPU was bottlenecking my GPUs and that i needed more crunching power.. Had to keep it up for about 2 weeks..I was trying for a X4 620 and a Q8200 but he wouldn't give in on that so i settled for the x2 240 and E1500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

POS board will hopefully go out this week bro, still carless.  My car should be up and running by Wednesday more or less.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POS board will hopefully go out this week bro, still carless.  My car should be up and running by Wednesday more or less.



thanks bro  i would like to have it by xmas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro  i would like to have it by xmas



Im aiming for that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Im aiming for that.



thanks  I just am in a hurry to see how the x2 240 does when i get it but i will have the E1500 to play with while i am waiting


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  I just am in a hurry to see how the x2 240 does when i get it but i will have the E1500 to play with while i am waiting



me want new toys too... i even have the money
but i dont really know what to do
that totally new for me...
i could buy:
anything for 150 euro.
i really wanted to buy me a glock 18c gas blowback (just a softair. in germany, you cant get much better stuff. real guns are a no go)
i was tempted to buy me 5850... but now, that i have seen, what may be coming out till may 2010, im not so tempted anymore...
i get a 23" lg flatron on christmas.
i got enough parts to build another cruncher. just needs a processor.
what now?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> me want new toys too... i even have the money
> but i dont really know what to do
> that totally new for me...
> i could buy:
> ...



the words in bold tell you what to do. Put the sentence together in the right order and you got your answer


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just kept dropping hints about how my CPU was bottlenecking my GPUs and that i needed more crunching power.. Had to keep it up for about 2 weeks..I was trying for a X4 620 and a Q8200 but he wouldn't give in on that so i settled for the x2 240 and E1500



thats quite a difference... i would have aimed for the 620 and the e1500

but at least you got some fine procs!

EDIT: you miss a comma, to complete the sentence 
what proc would you suggest me?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats quite a difference... i would have aimed for the 620 and the e1500
> 
> but at least you got some fine procs!
> 
> ...



what parts do you have?(board and PSU) If you have the Biostar board then i would recommend a Athlon II X3 of some kind. As you know the board isn't too happy about running overclocked quads. So i would get the  tri core to take some stress off of it and still give good PPD.

 know it is a big difference but i was told no to anything that added up to more then $120 so i picked to get the other cruncher running and upgrade my CPU (the X2 240 has been asking me to buy it for along time)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what parts do you have?(board and PSU) If you have the Biostar board then i would recommend a Athlon II X3 of some kind. As you know the board isn't too happy about running overclocked quads. So i would get the  tri core to take some stress off of it and still give good PPD



its happy with overclocked quads (if not TOO beefy), but it doenst like, if it has to speak to it, thru a crippled A64 bios interface (nearly no phenom options). thats the problem, with it supporting every phenom 2 besides the 955 and 965, by bios.
i would probably use a 400 watt generic CMP psu, but that even can drive the q9550. even if it has only a 20 pin ;-)
it has like 35 and 40 amperes on 5v and 3.3v
12V is just 18 amps.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I talked to my friend, and it looks like he's going to be buying some of my old hardware (2GB DDR2 + 60GB IDE HDD), so I'll have enough money to spend on a new PSU.  I'm thinking probably the Corsair CX400w unless anyone else has a better suggestion.

BTW, the Q6600 turned in ~3200 points today and hopefully the wireless problem has been resolved, so maybe I'll get pie tonight and ~1500 PPD more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its happy with overclocked quads (if not TOO beefy), but it doenst like, if it has to speak to it, thru a crippled A64 bios interface (nearly no phenom options). thats the problem, with it supporting every phenom 2 besides the 955 and 965, by bios.
> i would probably use a 400 watt generic CMP psu, but that even can drive the q9550. even if it has only a 20 pin ;-)
> it has like 35 and 40 amperes on 5v and 3.3v
> 12V is just 18 amps.



I would stick with a X3 for that rig or maybe give the Athlon II X4 620 a try. Its not all that beefy and still a quad to make it even better it has a low price point 

what makes a perfect cruncher in my eyes 
Quad core(or tri) 
price 
overclockablity 
power consumption 
the Athlon II x3 and X4 chips have all of it



[Ion] said:


> Well, I talked to my friend, and it looks like he's going to be buying some of my old hardware (2GB DDR2 + 60GB IDE HDD), so I'll have enough money to spend on a new PSU.  I'm thinking probably the Corsair CX400w unless anyone else has a better suggestion.
> 
> BTW, the Q6600 turned in ~3200 points today and hopefully the wireless problem has been resolved, so maybe I'll get pie tonight and ~1500 PPD more



how much you want to spend? give me a budget and i will try to find a better PSU for the money(if there is even one out there)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would stick with a X3 for that rig or maybe give the Athlon II X4 620 a try. Its not all that beefy and still a quad to make it even better it has a low price point
> 
> what makes a perfect cruncher in my eyes
> Quad core(or tri)
> ...



Yep, the X4 620 is an awesome CPU for purely WCG.  For ~250, you could build a complete quad-core computer around it:
$100 X4 620
$75 785G mobo
$30 whatever DDR2/DDR3 memory (1gb)
$free tiny HDD (like 6-20gb)
$35 Corsair CX400w

Almost exactly $250 is a pretty good deal IMO for ~1300(stock)-1800 (OC'ed) PPD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, the X4 620 is an awesome CPU for purely WCG.  For ~250, you could build a complete quad-core computer around it:
> $100 X4 620
> $75 785G mobo
> $30 whatever DDR2/DDR3 memory (1gb)
> ...



i have everything besides the proc... its 80 euros here.
POS,do you really want me to raise my output that bad, so soon?
 i just added 2 cores more, and i got several randoms at hand, even though, i have to sneak in the bureau of my mom, to activate 2 of them in spy style


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

@Ion what is your budget for a PSU


[Ion] said:


> Yep, the X4 620 is an awesome CPU for purely WCG.  For ~250, you could build a complete quad-core computer around it:
> $100 X4 620
> $75 785G mobo
> $30 whatever DDR2/DDR3 memory (1gb)
> ...



IMO AMD has a winner on there hands with the X4 620 not only in the eyes of crunchers that can't afford i7s but anyone looking for a quad on a budget



Velvet Wafer said:


> i have everything besides the proc... its 80 euros here.
> POS,do you really want me to raise my output that bad, so soon?
> i just added 2 cores more, and i got several randoms at hand, even though, i have to sneak in the bureau of my mom, to activate 2 of them in spy style



i think your output can wait till i get all of my rigs up... Maybe we can go head to head again if you don't go adding another quad


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ~snip~
> how much you want to spend? give me a budget and i will try to find a better PSU for the money(if there is even one out there)



Really as little as possible, but certainly no more than $65-70

I don't need it to power much, maybe an overclocked i7 + GTS 250 at most (possible future use), but currently all it has to power is a stock-clocked Q9400 + slightly OC'ed 8800GT.  I don't want to spend too much because the 8800GT is also begging for a new cooler


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Really as little as possible, but certainly no more than $65-70
> 
> I don't need it to power much, maybe an overclocked i7 + GTS 250 at most (possible future use), but currently all it has to power is a stock-clocked Q9400 + slightly OC'ed 8800GT.  I don't want to spend too much because the 8800GT is also begging for a new cooler



then the corsair seems to be about the best for now... I can see it having some problems if you go to a overclocked i7. So that means you would want to buy a new PSU when you get the i7 and gts 250


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @Ion what is your budget for a PSU
> 
> 
> IMO AMD has a winner on there hands with the X4 620 not only in the eyes of crunchers that can't afford i7s but anyone looking for a quad on a budget
> ...



im interested in OCing my q9550, can you tell me the best, but cheapest board and cooler that can clock the shit out of it?

that would be another alternative

i just looked at that:ASUS-P5E3-Pro-X48


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> then the corsair seems to be about the best for now... I can see it having some problems if you go to a overclocked i7. So that means you would want to buy a new PSU when you get the i7 and gts 250



I have no idea when/if I'm even going to go i7 (seems as if the X2 620 is better for PPD/$), I just want something that won't die if I expect it to power higher-end hardware.

Sounds like the CX400w it is then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im interested in OCing my q9550, can you tell me the best, but cheapest board and cooler that can clock the shit out of it?
> 
> that would be another alternative
> 
> i just looked at that:ASUS-P5E3-Pro-X48



here is a cheap board that should clock the quad nicely 
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/705/7

cooler
Cooler master  Hyper TX3

the board you linked isn't bad it should do the job nicely..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is a cheap board that should clock the quad nicely
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/705/7
> 
> cooler
> ...



how are p45 and x48 in comparance? what are the differences? any tips?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how are p45 and x48 in comparance? what are the differences? any tips?



they both overclock about the same.. The X48 just clocks alittle higher and i think has a 2nd PCI-E slot.. its like the P35 was to the x38


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> they both overclock about the same.. The X48 just clocks alittle higher and i think has a 2nd PCI-E slot.. its like the P35 was to the x38



what fsb can i await? at least 500?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what fsb can i await? at least 500?



Probably not 500, but likely at least 450, maybe 475


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Probably not 500, but likely at least 450, maybe 475





Velvet Wafer said:


> what fsb can i await? at least 500?



i think ion is right but there are some that can do 500


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think ion is right but there are some that can do 500



there must be even ones, that can go even further... 500fsb x 8.5 maximum multi for the q9550
are only about 4200 mhz... some brought this babies at least to 4400...do you have to have a handpicked board for that?


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

My clients aren't downloading any new WU's... q9550 is working on it's last 2, the q6600 has 4 and the i7 920 has 6.  All the clients say there is no new work to download?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> My clients aren't downloading any new WU's... q9550 is working on it's last 2, the q6600 has 4 and the i7 920 has 6.  All the clients say there is no new work to download?



sure date is still correct? 


Are your settings set like this?


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I checked time and date before I posted, lol.  And the options on all three look the same as you posted.  In the messages tab they keep trying to grab WU's but get a message from the server saying there are none available.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> Yeah, I checked time and date before I posted, lol.  And the options on all three look the same as you posted.  In the messages tab they keep trying to grab WU's but get a message from the server saying there are none available.



Just go to advanced view, click reset projects, then update. That should work.


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

that worked


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> there must be even ones, that can go even further... 500fsb x 8.5 maximum multi for the q9550
> are only about 4200 mhz... some brought this babies at least to 4400...do you have to have a handpicked board for that?



nope just luck.i would get the x48 because of the better chance of it clocking higher


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nope just luck.i would get the x48 because of the better chance of it clocking higher



its about 100 euros here... i surely would have the money for it, that would be no problem


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2009)

I just bought a Socket A motherboard off a guy here, but he doesn't have paypal so I sent him a check. This means my 3rd computer will be up and running again shortly, but this time it won't be running a Pentium 3—it'll have a Athlon XP 2200+.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

hat said:


> I just bought a Socket A motherboard off a guy here, but he doesn't have paypal so I sent him a check. This means my 3rd computer will be up and running again shortly, but this time it won't be running a Pentium 3—it'll have a Athlon XP 2200+.



Sounds good, it should do ~200-220 PPD, that's what I get from my 1.6ghz Pentium M that runs 24/7 and they should be about equal, maybe the Pentium would be slighty faster (it's about on par with a 2.8ghz P4, so that seems likely even)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Ion how much you think a E1500 will do at stock and say 3ghz?


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2009)

At 3GHz I think it'll do ~750-850PPD. My Kuma does ~720-760 at 3GHz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

hat said:


> At 3GHz I think it'll do ~750-850PPD. My Kuma does ~720-760 at 3GHz.



thanks for the idea. My 5kBE does around 700 so that would be about right as the E1500 is alittle better clock for clock... now what about the X2 240 at say 3.5ghz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

BTW guys, as of today my i7 is crunching again for me.  The QX will stay with jrracingfan till he gets the 100k mark or a bit more.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW guys, as of today my i7 is crunching again for me.  The QX will stay with jrracingfan till he gets the 100k mark or a bit more.



thats kind of you. Thanks for helping him out  I switched my P4 back to my name once he got the points for the contest as you know i am low on points so i need about all i can get.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats kind of you. Thanks for helping him out  I switched my P4 back to my name once he got the points for the contest as you know i am low on points so i need about all i can get.



Thanks to you too for helping out as well bro.  Thanks to everyone who helped out.  I got an i7 and a C2D, so why not give him a little push towards 100k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks to you too for helping out as well bro.  Thanks to everyone who helped out.  I got an i7 and a C2D, so why not give him a little push towards 100k



if i still had my main rig running I would put a X2 under his name but i lost a X2 and a Phenom X4 so i am down alot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if i still had my main rig running I would put a X2 under his name but i lost a X2 and a Phenom X4 so i am down alot



i know one you lost due to the PSU, but what happened to the other one?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i know one you lost due to the PSU, but what happened to the other one?



i'm not sure it just became unstable as hell when it was crunching.Replaced the PSU and tested the rig and everything seemed fine but when i had it crunching it would corrupt the OS files and run like complete shit  so i gave up on it.Its not like i can deal with it daily because i don't have it here. (i didn't have room at the time so i have it at a family members house) its a Gateway so i think that says it all(damn me and buying a OEM because of a great deal)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm not sure it just became unstable as hell when it was crunching.Replaced the PSU and tested the rig and everything seemed fine but when i had it crunching it would corrupt the OS files and run like complete shit  so i gave up on it.Its not like i can deal with it daily because i don't have it here. (i didn't have room at the time so i have it at a family members house) its a Gateway so i think that says it all(damn me and buying a OEM because of a great deal)



damn bro, I've felt like giving up on PC's at certain times, but glad i didn't    Better times will come for you bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn bro, I've felt like giving up on PC's at certain times, but glad i didn't    Better times will come for you bro



I think things will be better when i get the X2 240 running. Its no X4 but it will sure help makeup for the loss.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think things will be better when i get the X2 240 running. Its no X4 but it will sure help makeup for the loss.



Sure will, every effort, every bit counts bro.  As long as your crunching, I don't care if you are crunching with your cell phone.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure will, every effort, every bit counts bro.  As long as your crunching, I don't care if you are crunching with your cell phone.



 my cell phone is slow with txting.didn't you crunch with your cell phone?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol, I wish I could make my Zune crunch.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Lol, I wish I could make my Zune crunch.



if you find a way to do it let me know i would crunch on mine


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you find a way to do it let me know i would crunch on mine



I'm actually doing a little research on it right now to see if it's possible . I will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

I have an iphone, everything is possible with the iphone, muahahahahah


naw, not really


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmm, my HTC runs android, which is linux based. I wonder . . .
Then again, it would kill the battery life.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

hat said:


> At 3GHz I think it'll do ~750-850PPD. My Kuma does ~720-760 at 3GHz.



Yep, this seems accurate, that's about 1/2 what my Q9400 does, which seems reasonable since the Celeron is an older, less efficient architecture, but the extra ~300mhz should make up for that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2009)

First off thank you CP!



p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm not sure it just became unstable as hell when it was crunching.Replaced the PSU and tested the rig and everything seemed fine but when i had it crunching it would corrupt the OS files and run like complete shit  so i gave up on it.Its not like i can deal with it daily because i don't have it here. (i didn't have room at the time so i have it at a family members house) its a Gateway so i think that says it all(damn me and buying a OEM because of a great deal)



Sounds like a ram issue, whatever ram you were running in that rig you may want to memtest them.


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, this seems accurate, that's about 1/2 what my Q9400 does, which seems reasonable since the Celeron is an older, less efficient architecture, but the extra ~300mhz should make up for that.



I was thinking I would add a little bit more to what my 3GHz Kuma does since C2D arch is faster clock for clock, but the Celeron with it's 512k L2 cache isn't fantastic, so I wasn't too generous with my figure.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

hat said:


> I was thinking I would add a little bit more to what my 3GHz Kuma does since C2D arch is faster clock for clock, but the Celeron with it's 512k L2 cache isn't fantastic, so I wasn't too generous with my figure.



When I had my Celeron 430 (Conroe-L 512k) at 2.8ghz it did ~400 PPD, so a dual-core should do about twice as much, minus a bit due to only 512k cache between the 2 cores


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

I think I have an e1500 laying around somewhere.  I'd have to get a mobo and psu to get it up and running though, worth it?  Until I get the "new" server up and running the amd quad system has been put on hold.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> I think I have an e1500 laying around somewhere.  I'd have to get a mobo and psu to get it up and running though, worth it?  Until I get the "new" server up and running the amd quad system has been put on hold.



Definitely, the extra 700-800 PPD would be very welcome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak, that is well worth it dude


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, my friend's Q6600 appears to up and running, it turned in 8 days of work yesterday (offline for the past 9 days due to internet issues), but the problems appear to have been resolved, so now it's running WCG 24/7 I believe, temps are under 45c on all cores (Xigmatek HDT-S1283).  My friend has been talking about getting a new PSU, and if so I'll overclock it up to ~3ghz or so.  It's already turned in ~10 RICE WUs since yesterday, all of which are pending validation ATM

BTW, yesterday was my best day yet, with 26 days of runtime eek) and 67,323 points (WCG)


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it "normal" to have aborted WU's?  I have 12 pages of aborted WU's.  And it's apparently all from the same machine.  This is the machine that still isn't grabbing new WU's.  I did the reset on it, it grabbed a ton of WU's.  But I never saw the WU's hit the task tab.  I didn't check the machine this morning before work so I'm not sure if it's working on anything right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

When you reset you abort all WU's that were waiting for evaluation or that you were working on etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> Is it "normal" to have aborted WU's?  I have 12 pages of aborted WU's.  And it's apparently all from the same machine.  This is the machine that still isn't grabbing new WU's.  I did the reset on it, it grabbed a ton of WU's.  But I never saw the WU's hit the task tab.  I didn't check the machine this morning before work so I'm not sure if it's working on anything right now.



The WCG website has been having some issues, but it appears to be fixed.  It's fine to have aborted WUs, just note that you won't get any credit for them.  I have some aborted WUs that BOINC aborted when the clock on my desktop got messed up and it thought it was 2010.  BOINC auto-aborted them because it thought that they were way past the deadline.  Oh well, it's working now.

It appears as if you can turn WUs in slightly late (past the deadline) and you still get credit, my friend's Q6600 turned in ~35 work units yesterday, all of which were 4 days past the deadline, but I still got most of the claimed points, some of them even gave more points than claimed.  So it sounds like it is best to turn things in on time, but you won't be overly penalized if you miss it by a couple days/hours


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

so anyone want to give me a estament what i can expect from a a X2 240@3.5ghz? I'm thinking around 900-1000 maybe.. would i be correct thinking that?

I get that from you guys saying the E1500@3ghz would get ~800. So that makes me think the x2 240@3.5ghz would get 900-1000 because of it being faster clocked and possibly a little faster clock for clock(the X2 240 is AMD's answer to the Pentium line not the Celeron)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so anyone want to give me a estament what i can expect from a a X2 240@3.5ghz?



Probably around 1k PPD (WCG), maybe a bit more.  I believe that Regor is about on par with (or a bit faster than) Conroe, which tends to do 1 WCG point/mhz/day/core (so, my E6550 would do 4600, the Q6600 would do 9600).  Then divide by 7 to get BOINC

EDIT:  Ninja edit there p_o_s


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2009)

From my experience POS, the e1500 should pull close to 700 and the 240 around 900.


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

Woot, I'm moving up.  In the top 100 on the team now.  Over 40k and another piece o pie for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> Woot, I'm moving up.  In the top 100 on the team now.  Over 40k and another piece o pie for me.



Congratulations!

Just to warn you, once you get farther up it starts to get *a lot* harder to keep advancing so fast.  I went up ~25 spots the first few days, but now it's taking me several days to go up even one spot


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

Gotta burst my bubble don't yeah?  lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> Gotta burst my bubble don't yeah?  lol



like bullets, that hit 1 meter thick flesh


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

Now that I'm on the first page it's easier to keep track of my targets.....


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 14, 2009)

Well pos, after looking for a while, it doesn't look like anyone has had success with putting linux on the Zune . So it looks like we can't make it crunch .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well pos, after looking for a while, it doesn't look like anyone has had success with putting linux on the Zune . So it looks like we can't make it crunch .



damn.thanks for taking the time to look


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> Gotta burst my bubble don't yeah?  lol



Well, it's all good. You just being a part of the team and crunching those work units is appreciated.


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

One of my rigs still isn't grabbing WU's.  Going to try to reinstall boinc.


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

Reinstalled still getting the No work available to process error.  So then I thought I'd be smart and see what happens on another rig.  Uninstalled boinc and cleared everything.  Reinstalled boinc and now I have two rigs getting the No work available to process error...  woot.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> Reinstalled still getting the No work available to process error.  So then I thought I'd be smart and see what happens on another rig.  Uninstalled boinc and cleared everything.  Reinstalled boinc and now I have two rigs getting the No work available to process error...  woot.



are the clocks set for the right time and date?


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, triple verified that this time.  Though the last time that happened I disabled the windows time service.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Heads up bee otches!!

Pron Inside


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2009)

For some reason I cannot pull-up my Free-DC stat page. It just states "Loading Stat Data..."

I can access the TechPowerUp stats and individual members, but not my own.?.

Will someone else try and let me know if they can pull up my stats page?
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=591133


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 15, 2009)

your stats page works for me      14,562 pt's today


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool ~ thanks stanhemi. I will have to try when I get home from work. 
Hopefully I will have a psu waiting for me in the mail so I can get the Xeon 3220 up and running again


----------



## Flak (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I posted my biggest update so far, 11,231.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

they work for me also 

Good day you are having today hammer


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Today was my best yet as well, 11,581.  And I got pie (9th place, cement flavored )


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2009)

Im on track to have my first 6k day. I thought it would be easy when I upgraded the P9650 to the 965, but I was wrong. Its weird the 965 is almost outproducing the C2Q9550 as of late.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Im on track to have my first 6k day. I thought it would be easy when I upgraded the P9650 to the 965, but I was wrong. Its weird the 965 is almost outproducing the C2Q9550 as of late.



mine behave the other way around. but its often under "use", so i cant get to its maximum.
the q9550 did up to 3200 points i believe


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> they work for me also
> 
> Good day you are having today hammer



When I got home I checked and it pulled up just fine. Must have been something at work~
Anyways, I installed Boinc 64bit on my other two i7 rigs last night (thought I did already, but it turns out I didn't). I did install the 64bit version on my new i7 rig when I loaded windows.
Checked the mail when I got home, no psu
But I did get the Noctua NF-P12 fan I ordered from Sidewinder


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> When I got home I checked and it pulled up just fine. Must have been something at work~
> Anyways, I installed Boinc 64bit on my other two i7 rigs last night (thought I did already, but it turns out I didn't). I did install the 64bit version on my new i7 rig when I loaded windows.
> Checked the mail when I got home, no psu
> But I did get the Noctua NF-P12 fan I ordered from Sidewinder



x64 is good, I've found that it tends to give ~10% more points than x32 (even though it always tends to claim ~25% more)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Today was my best yet as well, 11,581.  And I got pie (9th place, cement flavored )
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091214/wcgpie.png



I used to get one of the bigger slices of pie when I used to do 3-4k per day.  Now you did 11k and barely got some.  But if you put thought into it, that's a good thing 



HammerON said:


> When I got home I checked and it pulled up just fine. Must have been something at work~
> Anyways, I installed Boinc 64bit on my other two i7 rigs last night (thought I did already, but it turns out I didn't). I did install the 64bit version on my new i7 rig when I loaded windows.
> Checked the mail when I got home, no psu
> But I did get the Noctua NF-P12 fan I ordered from Sidewinder



Gotta love sidewinders     Hopefully you get the PSU tomorrow


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm currently trying to save up money (damn home theater ) for a small crunching farm. If everything pans out I should have the parts by the end of next month.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> I'm currently trying to save up money (damn home theater ) for a small crunching farm. If everything pans out I should have the parts by the end of next month.



That would really be apreciated.  What do you have in mind?


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would really be apreciated.  What do you have in mind?



I'm looking at setting up at least 3 machines. I'm also trying to keep overhead costs fairly low. The machines will boot bartspe off thumbdrives (no hds for cost savings) which will have BOINCpe installed on it. As for the cpus, I'm taking a look at the AMD Phenom X4 9750 since its only 90 bucks on newegg.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 15, 2009)

Why not get the Athlon II X4? It's only $10 more and it's faster and consumes less wattage than the Phenom.


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Why not get the Athlon II X4? It's only $10 more and it's faster and consumes less wattage than the Phenom.



Really? I thought the athlon would be slower due to the lack of L3 cache?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 15, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> Really? I thought the athlon would be slower due to the lack of L3 cache?



Well if it's only going to be used for crunching, then I don't think it will make a difference. I have no idea if the L3 cache even makes a difference or not in WCG.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well if it's only going to be used for crunching, then I don't think it will make a difference. I have no idea if the L3 cache even makes a difference or not in WCG.



L3 has a small hit in everything. the athlon II is faster then any 1st gen Phenom

also in crunching MHZ is everything


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm back! from vacation!  Wow, just logged in and I'm in a battle.. that I was miss'n..


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> L3 has a small hit in everything. the athlon II is faster then any 1st gen Phenom
> 
> also in crunching MHZ is everything



Ok, so with that said I'm going to get the Athlon II and OC as much as possible on stock volts. Any recommendations on how much RAM I should use for my application?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 15, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> Ok, so with that said I'm going to get the Athlon II and OC as much as possible on stock volts. Any recommendations on how much RAM I should use for my application?



I think 1GB should be enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> I'm looking at setting up at least 3 machines. I'm also trying to keep overhead costs fairly low. The machines will boot bartspe off thumbdrives (no hds for cost savings) which will have BOINCpe installed on it. As for the cpus, I'm taking a look at the AMD Phenom X4 9750 since its only 90 bucks on newegg.



AWESOME BRO, should be exciting, keep us posted.  Oh and yeah, get the Athlon X4 better


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I think 1GB should be enough.





Chicken Patty said:


> AWESOME BRO, should be exciting, keep us posted.  Oh and yeah, get the Athlon X4 better



I'll be sure to keep you guys up to date. I'm also up to any recommendations that anyone has for a cheap motherboard. Thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> I'll be sure to keep you guys up to date. I'm also up to any recommendations that anyone has for a cheap motherboard. Thanks to everyone for the advice.



for AMD, I'll let somebody else advise.  Haven't owned one in a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> I'll be sure to keep you guys up to date. I'm also up to any recommendations that anyone has for a cheap motherboard. Thanks to everyone for the advice.



Unless you'll be running XP, I advise that you get more than 1GB.  With Windows7 on my desktop, it uses ~1.5gb of RAM with BOINC, F@H and nothing else running (except windows background services)

Good luck with the rigs.

BTW, the best PPD/$ is the Athlon II X4 620, 4 cores for $100 is a great deal, especially when you consider that they should OC to 3.5ghz+


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Unless you'll be running XP, I advise that you get more than 1GB.  With Windows7 on my desktop, it uses ~1.5gb of RAM with BOINC, F@H and nothing else running (except windows background services)



I'm going to be running bartspe off a thumbdrive, so I don't think more than 1GB will be used.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> I'll be sure to keep you guys up to date. I'm also up to any recommendations that anyone has for a cheap motherboard. Thanks to everyone for the advice.



here is a decent board 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130247
here is some ram 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148196
its only 1gb but it is decent clocking


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> I'm going to be running bartspe off a thumbdrive, so I don't think more than 1GB will be used.



In that case it will be fine, all of my dedicated XP crunchers have either 1GB or 512MB of RAM


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> In that case it will be fine, all of my dedicated XP crunchers have either 1GB or 512MB of RAM



my dedicated crunchers have got along with 512mb just fine even under Windows 7(slow as hell if i do anything else with it) But with xp i ran it with 256mb at one time when i had a Socket A rig crunching


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, I'm feeling the love.. No welcome back Mindweaver... I'm sad now  Well chicken patty did though in another thread! thanks again chicken!  eerrr I mean Captain Chicken Patty! hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, I'm feeling the love.. No welcome back Mindweaver... I'm sad now  Well chicken patty did though in another thread! thanks again chicken!  eerrr I mean Captain Chicken Patty! hehehe



*WELCOME BACK MINDWEAVER!!!!*

i didn't notice you weren't here i have been so F@$kedup from the meds.sorry


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my dedicated crunchers have got along with 512mb just fine even under Windows 7(slow as hell if i do anything else with it) But with xp i ran it with 256mb at one time when i had a Socket A rig crunching



So I could get a 512mb stick instead of a 1GB to cut costs then?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> So I could get a 512mb stick instead of a 1GB to cut costs then?


I would get at least 1GB. While it may run, 512MB is a little on the skinny side.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> So I could get a 512mb stick instead of a 1GB to cut costs then?



i would stick with the 1gb because its already cheap as it is... and some projects may benefit from extra ram. Also keep in mind the lack of L3 so having alittle more ram could (not for sure on this) help makeup for the loss of L3


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> So I could get a 512mb stick instead of a 1GB to cut costs then?



I wouldn't, 512mb is _borderline tolerable_ for 1-2 threads, but the extra 2 threads (especially the Autodock projects, ie HFCC, FAAH, etc) will need more memory.  If you get all HFCC or FAAH WUs at once you'll be looking at ~400-500mb just for BOINC/WCG


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> *WELCOME BACK MINDWEAVER!!!!*
> 
> i didn't notice you weren't here i have been so F@$kedup from the meds.sorry



Thanks p o s pc! hehehe 

@ Velvet

Thanks bro I just seen the thanks! hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks p o s pc! hehehe
> 
> @ Velvet
> 
> Thanks bro I just seen the thanks! hehehe



no problem


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2009)

So I passed on an Atom netbook in favor of a Ultra Portable with a Intel Core Solo SU3500.  When I googled it, it looked like it was a single core from my Q9550 underclocked to 1.4 but when I looked at CPUz it says 1.6? Think thats accurate? May crunch on it since it does not get hot at all.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

theonedub said:


> So I passed on an Atom netbook in favor of a Ultra Portable with a Intel Core Solo SU3500.  When I googled it, it looked like it was a single core from my Q9550 underclocked to 1.4 but when I looked at CPUz it says 1.6? Think thats accurate? May crunch on it since it does not get hot at all.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091216/SU3500.png



I estimate ~250-275 PPD @ those speeds.  About 1/3 of what my 2.4ghz C2D gets, but still a worthy contribution


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally got the psu I was waiting on and the Xeon is crunching again (yea)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see those #'s


----------



## Flak (Dec 16, 2009)

I got Wile E in my sites...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

I got the E1500 today. I'm working on overclocking it. So far it looks like 3ghz isn't going to happen on this board  but 2.8ghz is looks like it may be fine


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got the E1500 today. I'm working on overclocking it. So far it looks like 3ghz isn't going to happen on this board  but 2.8ghz is looks like it may be fine



Good luck, Allendale's tend to OC pretty well (2.8-3.2ghz doesn't seem to be out of reach for most with decent coolers).  What board are you trying to OC on?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck, Allendale's tend to OC pretty well (2.8-3.2ghz doesn't seem to be out of reach for most with decent coolers).  What board are you trying to OC on?



seems that alittle over 2.8ghz is about all i can get stable. Using stock cooler on a cheap ECS board with a 630i chipset no voltage options at all..

I got my X2 240 in the old gigabyte board (Nforce 430) it doesn't seem to want to clock it much at all. Its alittle shy of 3ghz but it still is faster then the 5kBE@3ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> seems that alittle over 2.8ghz is about all i can get stable. Using stock cooler on *a cheap ECS board with a 630i chipset no voltage options at all..*
> 
> I got my X2 240 in the old gigabyte board (Nforce 430) it doesn't seem to want to clock it much at all. Its alittle shy of 3ghz but it still is faster then the 5kBE@3ghz



Well that's pretty good then, I took my Allendale Core 2 Duo E4600 to 3.4ghz but that was on a TT Big Typhoon and an Asus P5K-E P35 with tons of OCing options.  That should help boost your PPD by ~700/day, probably about the same boost for the X2 240


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

my bad the board is a 610i/7025


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> seems that alittle over 2.8ghz is about all i can get stable. Using stock cooler on a cheap ECS board with a 630i chipset no voltage options at all..
> 
> I got my X2 240 in the old gigabyte board (Nforce 430) it doesn't seem to want to clock it much at all. Its alittle shy of 3ghz but it still is faster then the 5kBE@3ghz


i feel with you POS!
i bought me a gt220 and a 2 GB kit of ddr2 dominators today.
the card overclocks like shit, but is luckily very cool and very quiet. performance is a little higher,also in folding.
the dominators error like mad, one stick is DOA.:shadedshu
no 4gb for a while, on my q9550!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

I upgraded my 5kBE to the X2 240 today. Got it clocked to 3.6ghz@1.4v(stock is 1.42v) runs 38c under an Xiggy S1283 running Linpack 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=887186

I added another rig today its a E1500@2.8ghz@1.31v runs 53c under the stock LP cooler running Linpack. Both CPUs passed over an hour of linpack and 3dmark 06,Vantage,Wprime,Super PI and just being used. I am going to say there stable till i see one of them return an error


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I upgraded my 5kBE to the X2 240 today. Got it clocked to 3.6ghz@1.4v(stock is 1.42v) runs 38c under an Xiggy S1283 running Linpack
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=887186
> 
> I added another rig today its a E1500@2.8ghz@1.31v runs 53c under the stock LP cooler running Linpack. Both CPUs passed over an hour of linpack and 3dmark 06,Vantage,Wprime,Super PI and just being used. I am going to say there stable till i see one of them return an error



Awesome, what sort of PPD are you expecting now?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, what sort of PPD are you expecting now?



i have no idea of what to expect so right now i am thinking someplace around 2k maybe. Before i got alittle over 1k with only the 5kBE@3ghz and P4HT@3.8ghz crunching 24/7 
but now i have 
X2 240@3.6ghz
E1500@2.9ghz(forgot that i clocked it higher)
P4HT@3.94ghz(got it to clock alittle higher too )
those are just the 24/7 rigs all the others are just randoms (on most of the day get shut off some nights)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have no idea of what to expect so right now i am thinking someplace around 2k maybe. Before i got alittle over 1k with only the 5kBE@3ghz and P4HT@3.8ghz crunching 24/7
> but now i have
> X2 240@3.6ghz
> E1500@2.9ghz(forgot that i clocked it higher)
> ...



Sounds like a good upgrade, I'd expect ~2500 with what you have listed above + the other random rigs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds like a good upgrade, I'd expect ~2500 with what you have listed above + the other random rigs



that wouldn't be too bad. When i get my main rig running (it will be using the X2 240) i will have the 5kBE crunching again and i am already making plans to build another rig around the X2 4200+ (it clocks to 3.1ghz for 24/7 crunching) if the 4200 didn't clock so good i wouldn't bother with it but IMO i find it worth building yet another rig..(i am running out of space for rigs )


BTW how is this possible (Bonic benchmarks)

Celeron E1500@2.9ghz (7 64bit)
2707 floating point MIPS(Whetstone)
8415 interger MIPS(Dhrystone)

X2 240@3.6ghz (XP 32bit)
3652 floating point MIPS(Whetstone)
8141 interger MIPS(Dhrystone)


the lower clocked Celeron does better at the Dhrystone then the X2 even with a 700mhz higher clock  but what one has a bigger impact on PPD?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that wouldn't be too bad. When i get my main rig running (it will be using the X2 240) i will have the 5kBE crunching again and i am already making plans to build another rig around the X2 4200+ (it clocks to 3.1ghz for 24/7 crunching) if the 4200 didn't clock so good i wouldn't bother with it but IMO i find it worth building yet another rig..(i am running out of space for rigs )
> 
> 
> BTW how is this possible (Bonic benchmarks)
> ...



Whetstone has a much bigger impact on PPD; Intel CPUs tend to do substantially better on Dhrystone but it has little impact on PPD.

I still have plenty of space for rigs, but no way to power them (I do have outlets, but my parents complain about the electricity usage, hence I only leave 1 computer on).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Whetstone has a much bigger impact on PPD; Intel CPUs tend to do substantially better on Dhrystone but it has little impact on PPD.
> 
> I still have plenty of space for rigs, but no way to power them (I do have outlets, but my parents complain about the electricity usage, hence I only leave 1 computer on).



I have 1 wall/side of my room dedicated to my rigs. I still have room for more shelves/desk but i don't want to add more stuff as it starts to look cluttered..BTW i have 3 outlets that aren't being used  and my room is ran on 2 circuits/breakers of its own(isn't shared with any other part of the house) so i don't have to worry too much about overloading them.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have 1 wall/side of my room dedicated to my rigs. I still have room for more shelves/desk but i don't want to add more stuff as it starts to look cluttered..



Pics of the farm?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Pics of the farm?



i will post it in the other thread when i get the main rig back crunching(whenever i get the board from CP and the money for the PSU) i need to do some cleaning but its hard to do with a broken foot..so give me till after Xmas and i promise i will post some pics up 

looks like i am going to be getting higher numbers yet when i get the rig from the contest


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2009)

Holy shit (17,969)~







I can't wait unitl the Xeon kicks in tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

20k


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome Hammer, it looks like a lot of us are having good days recently (I've had my best 2 in the past 3 days)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i will post it in the other thread when i get the main rig back crunching(whenever i get the board from CP and the money for the PSU) i need to do some cleaning but its hard to do with a broken foot..so give me till after Xmas and i promise i will post some pics up
> 
> looks like i am going to be getting higher numbers yet when i get the rig from the contest



i never knew, you broke a foot
i hope it heals soon


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Holy shit (17,969)~
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091217/Capture024.jpg
> 
> I can't wait unitl the Xeon kicks in tomorrow



Yeah, I had over 17K yesterday too. Couldn't believe it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been doing poor lately for two reasons.   

1 - have my QX9650 crunching for Jr.
2 - been benching a lot lately. This damn CPU, where did it come from.  I did 3D benchmarks for 3.5 hours @ 4620MHz without one crash.
So yeah,  however the i7 has been crunching at 3.2ghz since yesterday at 100%.  I raised it to 3.4ghz this morning.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys, i am going home for Christmas so will have to power down the computer. Will be leaving for a good two weeks, and don't trust my computer to be on that long with out me supervising it.

Will power it back on to crunch as soon as i get back though!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys, i am going home for Christmas so will have to power down the computer. Will be leaving for a good two weeks, and don't trust my computer to be on that long with out me supervising it.
> 
> Will power it back on to crunch as soon as i get back though!



We all gotta do that from time to time. Have a great holiday!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Pansy! 

thanks for the heads up bro.   Enjoy!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys, i am going home for Christmas so will have to power down the computer. Will be leaving for a good two weeks, and don't trust my computer to be on that long with out me supervising it.
> 
> Will power it back on to crunch as soon as i get back though!



Understandable, I'll probably have to turn everything off while I'm gone for Christmas.  Haven't decided yet whether or not to leave everything running


----------



## Flak (Dec 17, 2009)

My competitive side says yes, turn it all off.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't stop crunshing during the holidays, I have no where to go anyway. I'll add another rig to have more power between christmas and new year day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Christmas and crunching get along so well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Christmas and crunching get along so well



that is so true..I am spending alot of my Christmas money on hardware to crunch..(that is how i got the E1500) but i still have more money coming .. I think it is going toward the Seasonic S12D 850(if i can spend that much on a PSU)


BTW i had some down time because the network had been down. But everything is working again. I had to find my spare router as the one i was using just stopped working


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Velvet 








Now that my PPD's dropping, I think that there is a very good chance that you will overtake me soon, but for now I'm ahead


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Hey Velvet
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091217/boincstats_wcg.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091217/freedc_wcg.png
> Now that my PPD's dropping, I think that there is a very good chance that you will overtake me soon, but for now I'm ahead



berkeley just fucked up at registering my WU´s
my daily score is much too low, at the end of day, i should be bypassing you.
but enjoy your win, while its lasting!
good job done!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Ion and Velvet i hope i can join you guys again once i get my main rig and the contest rig running


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion and Velvet i hope i can join you guys again once i get my main rig and the contest rig running



I hope you can too, some friendly competition is always a good thing 
I really need some threats so I have a greater incentive to up my output


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I hope you can too, some friendly competition is always a good thing
> I really need some threats so I have a greater incentive to up my output


I am liking the way it looks so far. I already have higher numbers today then i have in along time and the day isn't over yet  so when i add 2 more rigs to that(x2 5kBE@3ghz,E7200@whatever i can get) i should be coming close to you again...
You could look at it like this... If you up your crunching power you will have new people to compete with and that will bring more threats and in turn will make you want to up your output even higher


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am liking the way it looks so far. I already have higher numbers today then i have in along time and the day isn't over yet  so when i add 2 more rigs to that(x2 5kBE@3ghz,E7200@whatever i can get) i should be coming close to you again...
> You could look at it like this... If you up your crunching power you will have new people to compete with and that will bring more threats and in turn will make you want to up your output even higher



I'm estimating I should have ~4500 PPD once things settle down:
~1700 from the Q9400
~700 from the P8600
~1300 from the Q6600
~450 from the E6550
~150 per P4 Celeron
~175 from the Pentium M

Good luck with OCing the E7200, let's see 1000 from it alone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'm estimating I should have ~4500 PPD once things settle down:
> ~1700 from the Q9400
> ~700 from the P8600
> ~1300 from the Q6600
> ...



from what CP says 1k shouldn't be hard. he says he got around that at stock 

what would my rigs get
X2 240@3.6ghz
E1500@2.9ghz
E7200@3.4ghz(thats what it has been tested stable at by JR)
P4HT@3.94ghz 
X2 5kBE@3ghz
those are 24/7 rigs. The random cruncher will add alittle to it but not worth working into the numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> from what CP says 1k shouldn't be hard. he says he got around that at stock
> 
> what would my rigs get
> X2 240@3.6ghz
> ...



X2 240: 1000-1100
E1500: 800
E7200: 1000-1200
P4HT: 450
X2 5K BE: 700

So it sounds like 3500-4000 for you 
I would hate to imagine the power bill with all of those rigs running


----------



## Flak (Dec 17, 2009)

I added two laptops to my stable crunching 24/7ish, lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

damn bro serious crunching powah!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn bro serious crunching powah!!!!!



Laptops are decent crunchers, I have 2 dedicated laptop crunchers:
--Pentium M 1.4
--Core 2 Duo P8600 (2.4ghz)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, but he has a couple of rigs plus some laptops


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I hope you can too, some friendly competition is always a good thing
> I really need some threats so I have a greater incentive to up my output



i would be a bigger thread, if i had more strong cores...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would be a bigger thread, if i had more strong cores...



What do you have crunching?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> X2 240: 1000-1100
> E1500: 800
> E7200: 1000-1200
> P4HT: 450
> ...



I will give you a hint...~$300 is a normal bill around here.. Keep in mind i also have 3 8800GT's 1 8800GTS and will have 1 GTX260 folding  but i'm not paying the bill so i don't care  atleast i don't have to worry about heat in my room..(its alittle cold in here ATM because the GPUS are running 1888pt WUs and the Athlon II runs alot cooler then the 1st Athlon)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> What do you have crunching?



one Q9550, a 955, a 3800+, a 5000+, 2 atom 270 netbooks,an e6750,sometimes an e4500
but not everything full time, only the first 3


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I got a new PSU (thanks Buck Nasty!), in particular the Corsair CX400w, so the issues I was having with the computer restarting due to not enough power should be solved as soon as it arrives


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I got a new PSU (thanks Buck Nasty!), in particular the Corsair CX400w, so the issues I was having with the computer restarting due to not enough power should be solved as soon as it arrives



congrats 


@velvet If you still want a dual core for the Biostar board i HIGHLY recommend the X2 240 it clocks great runs cool and is alot faster then the old Athlons


----------



## Flak (Dec 18, 2009)

Woot got the new server board, should have that all up and running if I get the new case on Friday.  Had to get a new case, in the process I'm upgrading the storage to 9tb.  So the wife says I can't spend for a month or two.  So the AMD quad is now a pipe dream.  So my current crunchers are:

t42 - pm 1.8ghz
t61 - t7100 1.8ghz
e7200 @ 2.53ghz
q6600 @ 3.2ghz
q9550 @ 3.6ghz
i7 920 @ 4ghz
2x Xeon 5030 w/ht @ 2.66ghz

ION, what's my PPD????


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats
> 
> 
> @velvet If you still want a dual core for the Biostar board i HIGHLY recommend the X2 240 it clocks great runs cool and is alot faster then the old Athlons



i though about that... especially because older athlons are not cheaper
sounds like the perfect crunching proc for its money!
how are the temps with oc? (how are the volts, how good does it undervolt?)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

Flak said:


> Woot got the new server board, should have that all up and running if I get the new case on Friday.  Had to get a new case, in the process I'm upgrading the storage to 9tb.  So the wife says I can't spend for a month or two.  So the AMD quad is now a pipe dream.  So my current crunchers are:
> 
> t42 - pm 1.8ghz
> t61 - t7100 1.8ghz
> ...



Pentium M: ~200
T61: ~500
E7200: ~775
Q6600: ~1800
Q9550: ~2250
i7: most people tend to get ~4200-4400 at these speeds
2x Xeon 5030 w/HT: my dad has a system with 2 of these @ 3ghz and he gets 1300 PPD from it, so I'll say ~1100 for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice arsenal flak


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i though about that... especially because older athlons are not cheaper
> sounds like the perfect crunching proc for its money!
> how are the temps with oc? (how are the volts, how good does it undervolt?)



temps have topped at 39c(under a Xigmatek HDT s1283) its running 3.6ghz@1.37v(in bios real volts 1.4v) stock voltage is 1.42v but i got it to run 1.2v at stock speeds. I have seen reviews that have got it to around 1.1v at stock speeds but it BSOD when i try.
keep in mind it is on a old board (that doesn't officially support it )

IMO it has the best bang for the buck when it comes to dual core crunching CPUs.
runs cool
decent voltage(for AMD)
45nm
fast 
overclocks great(for an AMD )
low price point

what more could you ask for in a chip with its price?


BTW the 5kBE@3ghz@1.37v ran ~50c crunching.The old x2 4600+(90nm) ran about 48c@2.5ghz@1.27v  if you notice the chips keep getting cooler and faster


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> temps have topped at 39c(under a Xigmatek HDT s1283) its running 3.6ghz@1.37v(in bios real volts 1.4v) stock voltage is 1.42v but i got it to run 1.2v at stock speeds. I have seen reviews that have got it to around 1.1v at stock speeds but it BSOD when i try.
> keep in mind it is on a old board (that doesn't officially support it )
> 
> IMO it has the best bang for the buck when it comes to dual core crunching CPUs.
> ...



should be easy, to get it to decent clocks in no time. the biostar is relatively nice for dual cores, may the 4 be in my reach!
i will buy it after christmas,i believe


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> temps have topped at 39c(under a Xigmatek HDT s1283) its running 3.6ghz@1.37v(in bios real volts 1.4v) stock voltage is 1.42v but i got it to run 1.2v at stock speeds. I have seen reviews that have got it to around 1.1v at stock speeds but it BSOD when i try.
> keep in mind it is on a old board (that doesn't officially support it )
> 
> IMO it has the best bang for the buck when it comes to dual core crunching CPUs.
> ...



That's awesome, makes me want to pick up an X2 just for crunching 
But no moneys 
At least I have a PSU so I won't have any more stability issues


----------



## KieX (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello World!

Been reading this forum for a few years, and finally decided to join and get crunching!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

KieX said:


> Hello World!
> 
> Been reading this forum for a few years, and finally decided to join and get crunching!



Awesome, I estimate ~2700-2800 PPD from the rig in your specs!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 19, 2009)

KieX said:


> Hello World!
> 
> Been reading this forum for a few years, and finally decided to join and get crunching!



Welcome to the team!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2009)

KieX said:


> Hello World!
> 
> Been reading this forum for a few years, and finally decided to join and get crunching!



Welcome aboard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

KieX said:


> Hello World!
> 
> Been reading this forum for a few years, and finally decided to join and get crunching!



Welcome aboard KieX   I guarantee you'll love your stay here with us 

Make sure to check out this thread, it has everything you need or don't need to know about WCG 

Thanks to ION for this thread 

Essentials Thread


----------



## theonedub (Dec 19, 2009)

First 6k day today  more please


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> First 6k day today  more please



Congratulations!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

bad news. I had to set the 240 to 3ghz the board refused to post at a bus speed any higher then 212mhz.I think its because its on a beta bios (also its the only bios that will run the 240)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> bad news. I had to set the 240 to 3ghz the board refused to post at a bus speed any higher then 212mhz.I think its because its on a beta bios (also its the only bios that will run the 240)



Well, hopefully they'll release a new BIOS soon that will allow higher OCing.  I still predict ~800-950 PPD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Well, hopefully they'll release a new BIOS soon that will allow higher OCing.  I still predict ~800-950 PPD



this board is only running this chip till i get the 790GX from CP.
I will have the Nforce 430 running the 5kBE again and the 790GX running X2 240


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 19, 2009)

Well I'm still crunching away, with only my laptop atm.
Sadly I had to quit the F@H team for a little while. Hoping to get back up and running soon.
More than likely after the turn of the new year


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> bad news. I had to set the 240 to 3ghz the board refused to post at a bus speed any higher then 212mhz.I think its because its on a beta bios (also its the only bios that will run the 240)



is the chipset overheated? why do you had to drop so much?


----------



## Flak (Dec 19, 2009)

Wile E, I'm sorry but you will be passed today....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> is the chipset overheated? why do you had to drop so much?



chipset is running fine. I'm not sure whats up with it. If i set FSB to 212mhz it will not post now the E1500 keeps BSOD on me 

looks like i'm taking a break from crunching and folding today to try and work things out


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> chipset is running fine. I'm not sure whats up with it. If i set FSB to 212mhz it will not post now the E1500 keeps BSOD on me
> 
> looks like i'm taking a break from crunching and folding today to try and work things out



did you changed anything, or did these problems appeared "over the night" ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did you changed anything, or did these problems appeared "over the night" ?



everything was working till i restarted the rig then i just got no post. So it set everything back to stock as a recovery kinda thing. and when i try same settings with everything the same(hardware wise) i get no post at all till i put everything to stock again 
so yes the appeared "over the night"

EDIT:i am testing the E1500 right now. I think the OC was just alittle too high for it to handle on a board that undervolts the CPU  and has no voltage options


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> everything was working till i restarted the rig then i just got no post. So it set everything back to stock as a recovery kinda thing. and when i try same settings with everything the same(hardware wise) i get no post at all till i put everything to stock again
> so yes the appeared "over the night"
> 
> EDIT:i am testing the E1500 right now. I think the OC was just alittle too high for it to handle on a board that undervolts the CPU  and has no voltage options



your board is too weak. probably the voltage supply is too fibbly,or its just the damn bios, like for my 955, in my biostar... if you use unsupported procs, you may encounter shit. sounds really similiar, now that i think about it.
regarding the e1500: lower the fsb 2 notches, and retest it. it sounds like my e5200, that needed up to a week to error out

EDIT: you really need the 790 gx ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

CP sent the 790gx out along with the E7200 and biostar p35 among other stuff


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

P4 crashed also... That does it. Today is Linpack/OCCT/furmark day for all of my main crunchers/folders.

EDIT: I got the overclock stable. it would pass linpack but not OCCT that is why i use a mix of different test. The P4 would work fine till i started both F@H GPU clients and then it hang. So i took out one of the GTs and its working fine. looks like i am down 1 GPU for folding again but atleast it got it crunching. Also CP sent the stuff out friday. 

Looks like i am going to have to take the P4 offline till i get the PSU for the main rig as i am going to use the 700w OCZ that is on it to power the X2 240 and 2 8800GT's.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 20, 2009)

Just added this little combo I picked up at Fry's about a week ago for 79.99 before a $10 mail in rebate. Rebate just pretty much covers the sales tax, (damn 9.9% here in Seattle). This chip seems to be decent. 3.6 with all default settings except the fsb, but the board will not go any higher. 343 solid as can be, 344 results in a instant hard lock. Still not bad for a less than $80 investment, and it's only pulling 98 watts on my kill-a-watt. I think it should be good for about 1000 boinc points a day. I'll try and get some pics up in the farm thread in a couple of days.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome, should be ~900 PPD


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

Just joined WCG! 1 Hour and a Half crunching and going!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 20, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Just added this little combo I picked up at Fry's about a week ago for 79.99 before a $10 mail in rebate. Rebate just pretty much covers the sales tax, (damn 9.9% here in Seattle). This chip seems to be decent. 3.6 with all default settings except the fsb, but the board will not go any higher. 343 solid as can be, 344 results in a instant hard lock. Still not bad for a less than $80 investment, and it's only pulling 98 watts on my kill-a-watt. I think it should be good for about 1000 boinc points a day. I'll try and get some pics up in the farm thread in a couple of days.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091219/3.6wcg.jpg



I picked up the same combo from Fry's and its been running @3.0 with an average of 1015 boinc points a day. When I get some better ram and cooling I'm going to have to try for that 3.6 overclock.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Just joined WCG! 1 Hour and a Half crunching and going!



Awesome, welcome to TPU's WCG team! 
If you have any WCG-related questions, don't hesitate to post here or PM me, I'll try to get back to you ASAP


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

Ummm... can you please tell me waht would happen if there was a power outtage in our area and the computer shuts down in the middle of crunching? Do I lose the progress done already? Thanks!


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 20, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I picked up the same combo from Fry's and its been running @3.0 with an average of 1015 boinc points a day. When I get some better ram and cooling I'm going to have to try for that 3.6 overclock.



The northbridge gets a little hot. It measured  almost 60c with my laser temp meter. I ziptied an old amd cpu fan on it and it's about 35-40c now. I'll try to get a pic of up soon. I bet this chip would hit 4ghz on a decent clocking board.


neoreif said:


> Ummm... can you please tell me waht would happen if there was a power outtage in our area and the computer shuts down in the middle of crunching? Do I lose the progress done already? Thanks!



You wont lose everything. There are certian checkpoints in the wu's. It will start at the last checkpoint before the power outage. Same thing happens when you reboot.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Ummm... can you please tell me waht would happen if there was a power outtage in our area and the computer shuts down in the middle of crunching? Do I lose the progress done already? Thanks!



On the Help Fight Childhood cancer, you loose all of the progress done .  I'm not completely sure about all of the other projects, but I think this also occurs with Fight Aids @ Home.  Nutritious Rice for the World works fine if the power is lost, you usually loose ~5 minutes of work at the most.  For this reason, I run RICE on most of my computers.  Avoid running Human Proteome Folding 2, it gives tons of errors on many machines, even ones that are completely stable


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! 2 hours crunching and no problems encountered so far! Almost done with the Help cure muscular dystrophy task(91%)!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Thanks guys! 2 hours crunching and no problems encountered so far! Almost done with the Help cure muscular dystrophy task(91%)!



Could you go to Advanced-->Preferences and verify for me that the CPU usage is set to 100%?

Since you have a quad, it should be running 4 tasks at once (depending on how you have BOINC set up, you may have to hit "advanced view" first).  After you've done all of this, could you open up Task Manager and verify that the computer is running at 100% across all 4 cores?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

got great news. The E1500 is stable again and running XP 64bit(was 7 64bit) it will be back online shortly(installing drivers and boinc). The 240 is back at 3.6ghz but i had to use Easytune to get it to that speed again (still a no go when try in the bios ) the P4 is back at running 3.94ghz stable again 

*knocks on wood* if all goes well tomorrow i should be at full steam on the WCG side but still 1 GPU short on the folding side i think my day of tweaking,stress testing and fresh installs was long overdue


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> got great news. The E1500 is stable again and running XP 64bit(was 7 64bit) it will be back online shortly(installing drivers and boinc). The 240 is back at 3.6ghz but i had to use Easytune to get it to that speed again (still a no go when try in the bios ) the P4 is back at running 3.94ghz stable again
> 
> *knocks on wood* if all goes well tomorrow i should be at full steam on the WCG side but still 1 GPU short on the folding side i think my day of tweaking,stress testing and fresh installs was long overdue



Awesome, hopefully everything is going to work out for you!
Instabilites are unfortunately a fact of life when Ocing substantially, but still a pain in the ass


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, hopefully everything is going to work out for you!
> Instabilites are unfortunately a fact of life when Ocing substantially, but still a pain in the ass



it is a pain in the ass but well worth it once you get the stability problems worked out.

BTW i forgot how snappy a fresh XP install can be. I been using 7 for so long.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it is a pain in the ass but well worth it once you get the stability problems worked out.
> 
> BTW i forgot how snappy a fresh XP install can be. I been using 7 for so long.



It's pretty impressive, I recently wiped and reinstalled XP Pro on the old laptop for WCG, and it's faster to boot and load apps than even the E6550 rig....but is still beaten by the T400 and rig in specs.  I'm tempted to try out XP Pro x64 on the T400, but I doubt that I could find drivers for it, and I have things set up the way I like them   And Aero is nice 
I don't think that the ~75 PPD extra is really worth it for all of the trouble it would be and the large chance of things not working properly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It's pretty impressive, I recently wiped and reinstalled XP Pro on the old laptop for WCG, and it's faster to boot and load apps than even the E6550 rig....but is still beaten by the T400 and rig in specs.  I'm tempted to try out XP Pro x64 on the T400, but I doubt that I could find drivers for it, and I have things set up the way I like them   And Aero is nice
> I don't think that the ~75 PPD extra is really worth it for all of the trouble it would be and the large chance of things not working properly



if things are how you like them and everything is working then don't change anything. The only reason i did is because i was using the same install i used on 3 boards and a few video cards(one of them was ATI the others Nvidia) also i used it on a board with a Via chip set,AMD chipset,Intel chipset and Nvidia chipset. I'm amazed that it even worked


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Could you go to Advanced-->Preferences and verify for me that the CPU usage is set to 100%?
> 
> Since you have a quad, it should be running 4 tasks at once (depending on how you have BOINC set up, you may have to hit "advanced view" first).  After you've done all of this, could you open up Task Manager and verify that the computer is running at 100% across all 4 cores?



Yup! It's doing 4 tasks at once! But the processor load fluctuates from 50% to 100% load as indicated by cpu-z and real temp!

I mean by task manager and real temp! Sorry for the unintentional 'dumbness'!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

Go to options and set processor usage to 100%


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

Followed your advice dub! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Followed your advice dub! Thanks for the tip!



Thank you for crunching for the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Just joined WCG! 1 Hour and a Half crunching and going!



Welcome to the team dude, I'm usually around spamming along with the other guys, just haven't been home since 8am today.  If you need some help I'm here too!

Make sure to check this link out, done by our own ION. Great guide, has everything you need    CRUNCH ON 

WCG Essentials


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome to the team dude, I'm usually around spamming along with the other guys, just haven't been home since 8am today.  If you need some help I'm here too!
> 
> Make sure to check this link out, done by our own ION. Great guide, has everything you need    CRUNCH ON
> 
> WCG Essentials



Thanks for the welcome CP! Gonna check this link now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Thanks for the welcome CP! Gonna check this link now!



Anytime bro, if you need anything just holler at me.  I'm hitting the sack now, i'm freakin' beat!


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anytime bro, if you need anything just holler at me.  I'm hitting the sack now, i'm freakin' beat!



HAHa! its night time there and its 3pm here in the afternoon! you have a good rest then!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

neoreif said:


> HAHa! its night time there and its 3pm here in the afternoon! you have a good rest then!



Yeah man.  Was taking down the transmission from my car from about 8am to 2 or 3pm.  Taking it down, open it up, seeing the damage, etc.   I'll end up having to replace Input shaft, Input Shaft Gear, and 1st/2nd gear Hub and Sleeve.  About $700.   Sucks for me


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man.  Was taking down the transmission from my car from about 8am to 2 or 3pm.  Taking it down, open it up, seeing the damage, etc.   I'll end up having to replace Input shaft, Input Shaft Gear, and 1st/2nd gear Hub and Sleeve.  About $700.   Sucks for me



I know some auto mechanic work too! But thats limited to changing oil filters and checking break fluid levels! Maintaining a car sure consumes a lot in the family treasury! But anyways, its a necessary evil! Sleep good my friend and rest your weary soul for tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man.  Was taking down the transmission from my car from about 8am to 2 or 3pm.  Taking it down, open it up, seeing the damage, etc.   I'll end up having to replace Input shaft, Input Shaft Gear, and 1st/2nd gear Hub and Sleeve.  About $700.   Sucks for me



$700 from Shepard I hope.  Should swap the diffs while you have it cracked, too.  again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

neoreif said:


> I know some auto mechanic work too! But thats limited to changing oil filters and checking break fluid levels! Maintaining a car sure consumes a lot in the family treasury! But anyways, its a necessary evil! Sleep good my friend and rest your weary soul for tomorrow is another day!


Well I actually found everything I need for $418!!!!  now Im really going to bed 


Wile E said:


> $700 from Shepard I hope.  Should swap the diffs while you have it cracked, too.  again



Naw, it's not going to be from Shep bro.  Stage I tranny is about $1250 shipped both way s and it don't replace none of the stuff I need. 

I found the Input Shaft, Input Shaft gear, the whole 1st/2nd gear assembly and all the needed seals, oil, etc  for about $440 shipped from Jacks Transmissions.  I might do that soon


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm almost certainly joining WCG for the CPU side of things, so I need a bit of info.
How many PPD can I expect from:
E5200 @ 3.5 GHz, E6400 @ 2.13 GHz ? (Vista)
The Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8 GHz with 512 MB DDR400 (rig 3 in sig)? (XP)
A T4300 2.1 GHz (which will be in my laptop with windows 7).

Oh, and I'll need to run this program pretty much undetected on the E6400, is there a way to install it so that it just sits in the background, using CPU when its not being used and not showing any signs of it existing? (well, it can appear in the "installed programs" list, but thats about it).
Thanks for any info on this!


----------



## neoreif (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I'm almost certainly joining WCG for the CPU side of things, so I need a bit of info.
> How many PPD can I expect from:
> E5200 @ 3.5 GHz, E6400 @ 2.13 GHz ? (Vista)
> The Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8 GHz with 512 MB DDR400 (rig 3 in sig)? (XP)
> ...



Good day 404! I can recommend you this link by [Ion]. Hope it helps! Hope you crunch soon for the team!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I'm almost certainly joining WCG for the CPU side of things, so I need a bit of info.
> How many PPD can I expect from:
> E5200 @ 3.5 GHz, E6400 @ 2.13 GHz ? (Vista)
> The Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8 GHz with 512 MB DDR400 (rig 3 in sig)? (XP)
> ...



I seem to have the semi-official job of estimating PPD for everyone, so here we go:
E5200: ~1000 PPD (as reported by the BOINC manager, BOINCstats.com, and Free-DC), 7000 PPD as reported by worldcommunitygrid.org
E6400: ~600 PPD (BOINC), ~4200 PPD (WCG)
P4 Northwood: ~250 (BOINC), ~1700 (WCG)
T4300: ~600 PPD (BOINC), ~4200 (WCG).

As for WCG on the E6400, there's not really anything you need to do, I have it installed on my parent's rig and it stays running even while my brother is playing video games on the computer, it just automatically backs off CPU usage.  I have set up BOINCview to monitor it remotely, and I can see the CPU usage % drop from ~98-99% when the computer is not being used to ~60% across both cores when he is playing a game, but it still runs in the background.  Do your folks use Task Manager much, and if so, do you think they would notice the 100% CPU usage and try and do something about it?  You could always set it lower, but, if anything, it's possible that it would be more noticeable because the graph in Task Manager would bounce around more.  Setting it to a lower CPU usage % tends to assure people more because things aren't always at 100%, but in reality it just gives less PPD and doesn't make it any less noticeable (as it has no noticeable effect on system performance to begin with).  I installed WCG on my mom's E6550, and she didn't even notice for the first 2 months, at which point I pointed out that I had set up WCG on it 
So I would say that it is essentially a non-issue for most computers


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I seem to have the semi-official job of estimating PPD for everyone



When I read his post, I immediately thought "Ion would be able to answer this"  PPD Estimator should be your title!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I'm almost certainly joining WCG for the CPU side of things, so I need a bit of info.
> How many PPD can I expect from:
> E5200 @ 3.5 GHz, E6400 @ 2.13 GHz ? (Vista)
> The Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8 GHz with 512 MB DDR400 (rig 3 in sig)? (XP)
> ...



You won't regret joining dude 

That thread that neoreif linked you has all you need to know.  The rest, that's what we are here for


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

what do you guys think about this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151084&Tpk=Seasonic S12d 750
It's price couldn't be anymore perfect (i will have $100 not a penny more to spend on a PSU)

Should it be fine to run a 
X2 240@3.6ghz(or higher)
2 8800GT's both overclocked 

all will run 24/7 crunching/folding 

I didn't find it worth starting another thread as i thought you crunchers could advise me and it does have to do with crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like a great PSU IMO, 750w, one of the best PSU manufacturers, 80+ Silver (even if you don't pay for the power, it saves your parents a bit), plenty of PCI-E cables, and very affordable.  Go for it!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 20, 2009)

My production is low since 2 week on my Q9550. I play a lot (lfd2)
I will add a quad in a few days to stabilize my ppd  (I'll pick up a psu Tuesday)

happy holiday to all crunsher  
I wish you all health, happiness and money (to build more rig)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Looks like a great PSU IMO, 750w, one of the best PSU manufacturers, 80+ Silver (even if you don't pay for the power, it saves your parents a bit), plenty of PCI-E cables, and very affordable.  Go for it!



sadly i don't have the money in hand right now... Not till the 25th. If they still have then for that price it will be mine.(i will place the order on Christmas ) Next choice is a corsair 650tx (i think) not sure what my 2nd choice will be yet 

EDIT:the P4 is going to be down for the day. I am switching it to XP 64bit also. Win 7 64bit is too slow on that rig


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks [Ion], Thats all I needed to know! I'll have my E5200 crunching in about an hour, the E6400 sometime today. The Pentium 4 rig, I need to connect to the internet somehow (I might have a long enough ethernet cable somewhere...).

Actually, how well would a Q8400 go against an E8400 for crunching? Assume both at stock. I can get one soon, they're both the same price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Thanks [Ion], Thats all I needed to know! I'll have my E5200 crunching in about an hour, the E6400 sometime today. The Pentium 4 rig, I need to connect to the internet somehow (I might have a long enough ethernet cable somewhere...).
> 
> Actually, how well would a Q8400 go against an E8400 for crunching? Assume both at stock. I can get one soon, they're both the same price.



The more cores the better for WCG.  The Q will do much better than the E8400


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Thanks [Ion], Thats all I needed to know! I'll have my E5200 crunching in about an hour, the E6400 sometime today. The Pentium 4 rig, I need to connect to the internet somehow (I might have a long enough ethernet cable somewhere...).
> 
> Actually, how well would a Q8400 go against an E8400 for crunching? Assume both at stock. I can get one soon, they're both the same price.



Loading PPD Estimator v. 0.97.......please wait :
E8400: 6750 PPD (WCG), ~950 (BOINC)
Q8400: 10650 PPD (WCG), ~1600 PPD (BOINC)

Seriously, I should write a program that estimates the PPD based on clock speed and selected CPU type


----------



## KieX (Dec 20, 2009)

Just added my sister's Macbook with the Core 2 processor 2.4GHz to my account. Not expecting a huge output from it, but output will come from it none the less.

@[Ion] your estimate was pretty accurate


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome, thanks again Ion. Hopefully my new years upgrade will include a Q8400 or similar!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

Ion = Master Estimator of the PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Loading PPD Estimator v. 0.97.......please wait :
> E8400: 6750 PPD (WCG), ~950 (BOINC)
> Q8400: 10650 PPD (WCG), ~1600 PPD (BOINC)
> 
> Seriously, I should write a program that estimates the PPD based on clock speed and selected CPU type



I really think you should bro, seriously.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

KieX said:


> Just added my sister's Macbook with the Core 2 processor 2.4GHz to my account. Not expecting a huge output from it, but output will come from it none the less.
> 
> @[Ion] your estimate was pretty accurate


My Core 2 Duo mobile gets ~750-800 PPD 



HammerON said:


> Ion = Master Estimator of the PPD


I think I will request that my title be "Master Estimator of the PPD" once I get the required 5K posts



Chicken Patty said:


> I really think you should bro, seriously.


I'm most likely going to be taking an introductory programming class next semester, so I'll see what I can do (unfortunately, the program will likely only be text-based, but still)


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> My Core 2 Duo mobile gets ~750-800 PPD
> 
> 
> *I think I will request that my title be "Master Estimator of the PPD" once I get the required 5K posts*
> ...



Thats what I was saying!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> My Core 2 Duo mobile gets ~750-800 PPD
> 
> 
> I think I will request that my title be "Master Estimator of the PPD" once I get the required 5K posts
> ...



That' a start


----------



## hat (Dec 21, 2009)

how exactly are you doing your estimations?


----------



## neoreif (Dec 21, 2009)

Good day guys! Just updatin you that the rig is still crunchin after 23 hours runnin straight! Havent seen my updated stats yet though at WCG site! Says it takes after 24 hours after first submission of results to show the updated stats. But no worries here, what matters most is I helped in my own small way! Crunching and going........!


Chicken Patty: Hope you got your well-deserved rest!


----------



## Munki (Dec 21, 2009)

Joined


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

hat said:


> how exactly are you doing your estimations?



It's a secret 
Just kidding.
I'm dusting off some of my dad's old C++ CS books, and I've already planned out how the program is going to go about estimating (not the code yet, just the general ideas behind it), so I'm going to try to get a text-based .exe of it out later this week


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2009)

How can I put that fancy little image you have on the bottom left of your signatures to promote WCG? (the WCG Cruncher one)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

KieX said:


> How can I put that fancy little image you have on the bottom left of your signatures to promote WCG? (the WCG Cruncher one)



crunch 100000 points, then enter your WCG account name under User CP -> Settings and Options-> edit Options
it should be right there!


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> crunch 100000 points, then enter your WCG account name under User CP -> Settings and Options-> edit Options
> it should be right there!



Woot! 81000 points to go!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

KieX said:


> How can I put that fancy little image you have on the bottom left of your signatures to promote WCG? (the WCG Cruncher one)



you have to put your info in someplace in the U.CP(sorry don't remember where) and crunch so many points(60k or 100k something like that)

EDIT:damn velvet beat me and with some details that i didn't remember


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you have to put your info in someplace in the U.CP(sorry don't remember where) and crunch so many points(60k or 100k something like that)
> 
> EDIT:damn velvet beat me and with some details that i didn't remember



and im the more severe Pothead of us,i believe 
i just had to ask the Pipe... it told me everything i wanted to know


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks to both either ways. certainly loving this forum.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

KieX said:


> thanks to both either ways. certainly loving this forum.



This Forum is simply Natural Mystic


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> This Forum is simply Natural Mystic



That has me laughing in stitches


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

KieX said:


> That has me laughing in stitches



their movements and facial expressions are quite funny,i know, but you must listen to the song!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and im the more severe Pothead of us,i believe
> i just had to ask the Pipe... it told me everything i wanted to know



i think your right. I only do it every now and then(almost stopped is how rarely i do it now) but thanks for giving him the details


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think your right. I only do it every now and then(almost stopped is how rarely i do it now) but thanks for giving him the details



you have to smoke,when youre in a good mood
it makes everything even more fantastic (but be careful when smoking before working with hardware)
*yawn*
aww its 7.30 am here again... i didnt made it again...


----------



## Flak (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> crunch 100000 points, then enter your WCG account name under User CP -> Settings and Options-> edit Options
> it should be right there!



Woot, got that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

Flak said:


> Woot, got that.



fits you nicely


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you have to smoke,when youre in a good mood
> it makes everything even more fantastic (but be careful when smoking before working with hardware)
> *yawn*
> aww its 7.30 am here again... i didnt made it again...



i have smoked before doing a pin mod on a Socket A rig... I failed. Burnt CPU doesn't smell so great


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm having some problems on my main rig, I keep getting bsods out of nowhere so I'm returning my CPU to stock until I can figure out what is going on.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I'm having some problems on my main rig, I keep getting bsods out of nowhere so I'm returning my CPU to stock until I can figure out what is going on.



Welcome to the club 
I'm having random crashes/reboots due to not enough power, but the new CX400w should be here tomorrow and those should go away


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome to the club
> I'm having random crashes/reboots due to not enough power, but the new CX400w should be here tomorrow and those should go away



I'm still not sure what is going on with mine, sometimes it will only bsod after it's been idle for a while, and sometimes it will bsod when I'm just browsing the web . It's starting to get really annoying.......


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I'm still not sure what is going on with mine, sometimes it will only bsod after it's been idle for a while, and sometimes it will bsod when I'm just browsing the web . It's starting to get really annoying.......



maybe it has to do with your X3 running as a X4


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe it has to do with your X3 running as a X4



I guess it could be, but it just started about a week ago. It passes every single stress test that I have tried and it still does it, it really only seems to do it when it's been idle for a while which has me confused on what it could be.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I guess it could be, but it just started about a week ago. It passes every single stress test that I have tried and it still does it, it really only seems to do it when it's been idle for a while which has me confused on what it could be.



try running it as a X3 and see how it goes. Just because it passes stress test doesn't mean its stable as it doesn't test all possible factors  If could also be a software problem. BSOD aren't always hardware(sometime i forget that)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> try running it as a X3 and see how it goes. Just because it passes stress test doesn't mean its stable as it doesn't test all possible factors  If could also be a software problem. BSOD aren't always hardware(sometime i forget that)



I'll have to test that later, right now I put it at stock speeds to see if it does it again. I think it might have something to do with windows, because I was running Ubuntu earlier this week and it was running fine.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 21, 2009)

Had a little time for testing this weekend and decided to kick it up a notch.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

^ posts like that make me want to buy an i7!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> ^ posts like that make me want to buy an i7!



me too... but there must be better things to come... cant intel license HT to AMD?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> me too... but there must be better things to come... cant intel license HT to AMD?



that would be the shit! I could see AMD tweaking HT and making it even better then it is now. HT on an AMD would be great  Phenom II HT 976


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be the shit! I could see AMD tweaking HT and making it even better then it is now. HT on an AMD would be great  Phenom II HT 976



then they have to redesign the SOI technology... the Phenom cant stand the high Temperatures, HT induces, till now. the new HKMG process is much more heat resistant.
but hey, i want that amd octacore with HT. TDP: 140 watt.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> then they have to redesign the SOI technology... the Phenom cant stand the high Temperatures, HT induces, till now. the new HKMG process is much more heat resistant.
> but hey, i want that amd octacore with HT. TDP: 140 watt.



that would be a good answer to the i9 thats for sure. Maybe AMD could find a way to make it so the HT doesn't make the CPU run as hot..What causes CPUs with HT to run so hot anyways?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be a good answer to the i9 thats for sure. Maybe AMD could find a way to make it so the HT doesn't make the CPU run as hot..What causes CPUs with HT to run so hot anyways?



i dont can tell you why, but somewhere the performance must come from. i never heard someone speaking detailed about HT. 
its a very old technology... i believe intel dug it out, due to their inability to built hexacores at first... and remembering of the times, where a XP3200+ fucked a 3.73 ghz p4 in its ass
they had to use it, because otherwise their crappy P4´s never would have had a single chance


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont can tell you why, but somewhere the performance must come from. i never heard someone speaking detailed about HT.
> its a very old technology... i believe intel dug it out, due to their inability to built hexacores at first... and remembering of the times, where a XP3200+ fucked a 3.73 ghz p4 in its ass
> they had to use it, because otherwise their crappy P4´s never would have had a single chance



i rememeber some reviews that the P4 got ass raped by the AXP in almost everything. Too bad AMD doesn't get back to that. They need something to rape the i7 and i5 they already have the PII that takes care of the older quads and fairs well against the i5. the Athlon II is good for the low-end C2Q and the i3(is it still going to be released?) I hope bulldozer is a beast after how long they have been working on it. Its supposed to be nothing like the Athlon,Phenom or Phenom II. They really need a kick ass chip. I'm not saying that the PII or AII are shit or anything because they are far from it. The highend PII even touches the i7 in somethings.That tells me that AMD can be neck to neck with intel at the least.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i rememeber some reviews that the P4 got ass raped by the AXP in almost everything. Too bad AMD doesn't get back to that. They need something to rape the i7 and i5 they already have the PII that takes care of the older quads and fairs well against the i5. the Athlon II is good for the low-end C2Q and the i3(is it still going to be released?) I hope bulldozer is a beast after how long they have been working on it. Its supposed to be nothing like the Athlon,Phenom or Phenom II. They really need a kick ass chip. I'm not saying that the PII or AII are shit or anything because they are far from it. The highend PII even touches the i7 in somethings.That tells me that AMD can be neck to neck with intel at the least.



it has its causes, that amd wont talk about it, i believe. they want intel standing like dumb with their much too expensive i9´s


----------



## hat (Dec 22, 2009)

I got my Socket A board today. Soon I will install WCG on it. Should be adding ~200PPD with the Athlon XP 2200+


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

hat said:


> I got my Socket A board today. Soon I will install WCG on it. Should be adding ~200PPD with the Athlon XP 2200+



That sounds about right, that's what I get on the Pentium M laptops  (1.4 & 1.6ghz)


----------



## neoreif (Dec 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That sounds about right, that's what I get on the Pentium M laptops  (1.4 & 1.6ghz)



Good day to all! Just wanna ask ION, how many points do you think a Pentium M 780 running at 2.26GHz would do? Maybe I can add my lappy to the team! BTW, my main rigs running for 56 hrs now straight! Never did this before but I know its for a good cause so let me worry bout the electric bill later! Crunching is like Pringles man! Once you pop, you cant stop! Hope many more crunchers would join the caravan! Crunch on!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Good day to all! Just wanna ask ION, how many points do you think a Pentium M 780 running at 2.26GHz would do? Maybe I can add my lappy to the team! BTW, my main rigs running for 56 hrs now straight! Never did this before but I know its for a good cause so let me worry bout the electric bill later! Crunching is like Pringles man! Once you pop, you cant stop! Hope many more crunchers would join the caravan! Crunch on!



Probably ~300/day (about 66% better than my 1.4ghz Pentium M)


----------



## neoreif (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Ion!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I've found what was causing the random bsods, it was either HCMD or RICE. I aborted the projects that I had and switched back to HCC and I haven't had one bsod yet. Which is odd because I've never had problems with those projects before .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm observe a few days and keep us posted.   Never heard anybody have a problem like that with those projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I think I've found what was causing the random bsods, it was either HCMD or RICE. I aborted the projects that I had and switched back to HCC and I haven't had one bsod yet. Which is odd because I've never had problems with those projects before .



That's really weird, I run exclusively RICE with good results.

BTW, the new PSU arrived (thanks Buck Nasty), so I'm now up and crunching again, and everything appears to be going fine thus far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome back aboard ION.   What rig was down?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome back aboard ION.   What rig was down?



Q9400 
It's been mostly offline since Sunday due to issues with the PSU (not enough power for 8800GT + Q9400 at load), but the new CX400w arrived today, so the 8800GT and Q9400 are back online.  Last night I decided that instead of wasting both the folding and crunching power I would just remove the 8800GT and crunch until the new PSU arrived, so that's what I've done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, glad to have ya back online.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, glad to have ya back online.



Thanks CP!
That's the type of support I like in a team captain!
A captain that cares about the team members and gives helpful comments/suggestions


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 22, 2009)

yesterday i wanted to practice with linux for my next quad(i'm running out of money to buy windows) so I installed Linux on an old P3 and then I managed to install  boinc wcg (with a lot of difficulty) now the p3 840mhz will crunsh until the other quad reach my house later this week.

could you help me with linux (ubuntu) I have 2 or 3 questions related to installing boinc wcg
I managed to install it but I do not know how


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 22, 2009)

What do you need to know?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks CP!
> That's the type of support I like in a team captain!
> A captain that cares about the team members and gives helpful comments/suggestions


That's what I'm here for, even when I wasn't a captain 

now that i've been a bit more active today I'd like to mention that I'm sorry for not being online much these past three days or so.  Been extremely busy working on cars including my own which is still not fixed.  I've been checking threads daily, thanking posts here and there, just haven't been posting much till today that I got back in the groove.  Although you might not see me, I'm still watching 



stanhemi said:


> yesterday i wanted to practice with linux for my next quad(i'm running out of money to buy windows) so I installed Linux on an old P3 and then I managed to install  boinc wcg (with a lot of difficulty) now the p3 840mhz will crunsh until the other quad reach my house later this week.
> 
> could you help me with linux (ubuntu) I have 2 or 3 questions related to installing boinc wcg
> I managed to install it but I do not know how


Another cruncher    Woot woot   I wish I had the slightest idea how to work with linux so I can help.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 22, 2009)

I've actually started writing up a guide on how to run WCG in Linux if anyone would be interested in me posting it (running it through a VM mostly).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I've actually started writing up a guide on how to run WCG in Linux if anyone would be interested in me posting it (running it though a VM mostly).



heck yeah!   post that s**t!   Sure it'll become helpful to many including me if I ever try to run Linux for a cruncher


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright, I will get on that. I've found that running Linux through a VM cuts down computation time by 1-2 hours for most projects, but it might be more for the C2Q and I7 users.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Alright, I will get on that. I've found that running Linux through a VM cuts down computation time by 1-2 hours for most projects, but it might be more for the C2Q and I7 users.



Interesting...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I've actually started writing up a guide on how to run WCG in Linux if anyone would be interested in me posting it (running it through a VM mostly).



Sounds great, if you're willing to write a guide I'll include it in my Essentials thread


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Alright, I will get on that. I've found that running Linux through a VM cuts down computation time by 1-2 hours for most projects, but it might be more for the C2Q and I7 users.



Hell yes, write it up!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, it's done. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1687515#post1687515


----------



## Flak (Dec 23, 2009)

Where's the update?  My i7 rig has a page of crap listed as ready to report that didn't get uploaded yet?


The updates are like crack for me now....  If I don't get my fix soon I fear someone may die.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Ok, it's done. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1687515#post1687515



Can those others who try this with C2Qs post up if they see a significant increase in PPD please? thanks!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if it will increase PPD or not because I had problems with it freezing. I've dropped my OC down to 3.5Ghz and will try to run it for a couple days and see if it does.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I think I've found what was causing the random bsods, it was either HCMD or RICE. I aborted the projects that I had and switched back to HCC and I haven't had one bsod yet. Which is odd because I've never had problems with those projects before .



I just had a run of BSODs with RICE as well, but I figured out it only happens when I have the WCG screensaver enabled. I switched to a black screen saver, and it quit so far.


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Can those others who try this with C2Qs post up if they see a significant increase in PPD please? thanks!



I just posted the inbuilt benchmark on the other thread. Results seem to be in favor of win7 over the VM Linux. But it would be nice to see from someone else if that's a C2Q thing or wether I need to tweak something somewhere.

You can run both at the same time and pretend you have HyperThreading though


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I just had a run of BSODs with RICE as well, but I figured out it only happens when I have the WCG screensaver enabled. I switched to a black screen saver, and it quit so far.



The thing is, I have the screen saver completely disabled and it still did it.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> The thing is, I have the screen saver completely disabled and it still did it.



So did I, but the Boinc screensaver still tried to turn on. This is on Win7 Pro x64 with x64 Boinc, btw.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So did I, but the Boinc screensaver still tried to turn on. This is on Win7 Pro x64 with x64 Boinc, btw.



When I installed Boinc, I unchecked the "Run Screensaver" box or whatever it was called and under the Windows screen saver settings, I have it set to none.


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2009)

I think I got my Athlon 2200+ working 

My uncle gave me a nice matching set of 2x256 DDR266 and it's ran beautifully. I manually set the CAS timing and speed in the BIOS and left the other timings alone and it hasn't hiccuped once, and I've been running WCG at 100% on it. Amazing difference over PC133 too...

only problem is I may be getting a magic jack phone which would be running off this computer since I won't put it on my main rig or my laptop, and if WCG interferes with it, I'll have to turn it down or maybe even uninstall it completely... but I'd hope not.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Dec 23, 2009)

So I kinda fell off the horse for a bit there between work/school and other stuff, but I wanted every one to know that tonight I am putting my main rig back on WCG. Also I am working on putting together a 939 rig and getting my other AM2 back online just waiting on two new sata drives.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 23, 2009)

I just found this graph in the WCG forums, it shows the estimated progress of all the projects.






This was posted on November 25th so it probably isn't too far off from where the progress is at now.


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2009)

Hm, I'm 99% sure this computer won't be locking up on me anymore. Crunch on!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 23, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> So I kinda fell off the horse for a bit there between work/school and other stuff, but I wanted every one to know that tonight I am putting my main rig back on WCG. Also I am working on putting together a 939 rig and getting my other AM2 back online just waiting on two new sata drives.



Welcome back. It sounds like you will have a decent farm going there soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> So I kinda fell off the horse for a bit there between work/school and other stuff, but I wanted every one to know that tonight I am putting my main rig back on WCG. Also I am working on putting together a 939 rig and getting my other AM2 back online just waiting on two new sata drives.



Awesome, thanks!
If you want your PPD estimated, shoot me a PM and I'll see what I can do


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 24, 2009)

I just had my best day yet, I came pretty close to 4K .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2009)

here is now what i bring to the table 
X2 240@3.6ghz
X2 5kBE@3ghz
E1500@2.8ghz
E7200@3.4ghz
+random P4s/cellys
I will have the P4 661 back running when i get the new PSU(s) sometime after Xmas. Also am planing to get the X2 4200+ running


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I just had my best day yet, I came pretty close to 4K .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/WCG 6.png



where do you get stats in that form?

EDIT: Scratch that, just found it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is now what i bring to the table
> X2 240@3.6ghz
> X2 5kBE@3ghz
> E1500@2.8ghz
> ...



Glad you have the rig up and running :toasT:



KieX said:


> where do you get stats in that form?
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, just found it!



Here
Ugh, just saw your edit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

as i promised.I said that soon after Christmas i would have another rig running. Well today i ordered a board for the X2 4200+ and a PSU for the E1500 rig

So once i get the PSU buck is sending and the one i ordered the setups will be like this(mostly doing this so i can get my shit in order because i am confused as fuck)

X2 240+GTX260 700w OCZ
X2 5000+BE+8800GT 480w Tt
X2 4200+8800GT OCZ 500w modX
E7200+8800GTS 700w Silverstone 
E1500+8800GT 400w corsair

Now the P4 661 will be getting replaced for now with the X2 4200+ till i get the money for a HDD and ram for it also. But the X2 will give much better PPD then the P4 so it will be a upgrade but i do plan to get it running again at a later date.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Your farm just keeps getting better and better


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Your farm just keeps getting better and better



thanks  i'm trying to get all of the crunching power that i can in my budget. so far it is working great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  i'm trying to get all of the crunching power that i can in my budget. so far it is working great.



You've done a heck of a job since you joined kiddo, keep it up


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You've done a heck of a job since you joined kiddo, keep it up



thanks  i plan to keep it up. But there are 4 problems 
running out of room
don't have anymore open Ethernet ports after i add the other X2
its getting pretty damn hot in here 
noise is driving me insane sometimes at night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  i plan to keep it up. But there are 4 problems
> running out of room
> don't have anymore open Ethernet ports after i add the other X2
> its getting pretty damn hot in here
> noise is driving me insane sometimes at night





*running out of room*
can't help there.
*don't have anymore open Ethernet ports after i add the other X2*
Wireless adapter? 
*its getting pretty damn hot in here *
sissy, put up with it!   undervolt and underclock, you won't believe how much it helps when done to multiple rigs
*noise is driving me insane sometimes at night*

put everything out of a case bro, all you need is one fan per rig, brings down noise a lot!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *running out of room*
> can't help there.
> *don't have anymore open Ethernet ports after i add the other X2*
> Wireless adapter?
> ...



I am running ALL of the rigs on 1 wireless adapter. I have it "shared" using a 5port Ethernet router. but i have a PCI NIC laying around i could put it in one of the rigs and bridge the connection to share that connection. I would underclock/undervolt but that isn't me i like to overclock/overvolt  3 of the rigs are going to be caseless the other 3 are going to be in a case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am running ALL of the rigs on 1 wireless adapter. I have it "shared" using a 5port Ethernet router. but i have a PCI NIC laying around i could put it in one of the rigs and bridge the connection to share that connection. I would underclock/undervolt but that isn't me i like to overclock/overvolt  3 of the rigs are going to be caseless the other 3 are going to be in a case



just some ideas, I mean you can try them or not.  But if you want to help with the heat, overclocking/overvolting won't help.  not bashing, just saying


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just some ideas, I mean you can try them or not.  But if you want to help with the heat, overclocking/overvolting won't help.  not bashing, just saying



I know overclocking/overvolting won't help with heat it makes it alot worse. I ran everything stock for a day and it was about 10f cooler in here and that is even when it was ~20f warmer outside then it is now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am running ALL of the rigs on 1 wireless adapter. I have it "shared" using a 5port Ethernet router. but i have a PCI NIC laying around i could put it in one of the rigs and bridge the connection to share that connection. I would underclock/undervolt but that isn't me i like to overclock/overvolt  3 of the rigs are going to be caseless the other 3 are going to be in a case



first: shut down your heater. no heat needs to be generated, even when its -20 degrees celsius outside. you rigs can do that.
second: you need to exchange the warm air with cold from the outside (window)
open window and closed window are up to 15 degrees difference to me.
third:
did you already stapled them rigs to the ceiling?^^
no?
you have space!
no really, wireless would give you the possibility to remote admin the rigs in the whole house. you will just need to make sure the settings are stable, because.. remote wont work in bios, as you already know. but its really easy with the version i gave you, when they are


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know overclocking/overvolting won't help with heat it makes it alot worse. I ran everything stock for a day and it was about 10f cooler in here and that is even when it was ~20f warmer outside then it is now.



you see.  There is your solution.  Just depends how extreme you are


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> first: shut down your heater. no heat needs to be generated, even when its -20 degrees celsius outside. you rigs can do that.
> second: you need to exchange the warm air with cold from the outside (window)
> open window and closed window are up to 15 degrees difference to me.
> third:
> ...



I'm thinking about hanging the rigs on the wall(i have seen it done before) i don't think it would be hard to get the mobo's up just need some nails and some thumb tacks(the plastic ones to act as spacers between the board and wall) building alittle shelf for the PSU's and HDD's wouldn't be all that hard. So if i am completely out of space i will go to that. Also when i run out of ways to wire the rigs i will start switching to wireless. The heater isn't even on anymore i would open the window but i don't think 27f air coming in on me would be good when i am already fighting a cold.thanks for ideas


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm thinking about hanging the rigs on the wall(i have seen it done before) i don't think it would be hard to get the mobo's up just need some nails and some thumb tacks(the plastic ones to act as spacers between the board and wall) building alittle shelf for the PSU's and HDD's wouldn't be all that hard. So if i am completely out of space i will go to that. Also when i run out of ways to wire the rigs i will start switching to wireless. The heater isn't even on anymore i would open the window but i don't think 27f air coming in on me would be good when i am already fighting a cold.thanks for ideas



you may have to sleep in another room, to keep the clocks, and not dieing thru heat or cold
i believe i saw what you meant! cyberdruid constructed several techstations, hanging of the wall... i really liked the Idea! i would appreciate, so see pics of it, if you one day may do it


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  i plan to keep it up. But there are 4 problems
> running out of room
> don't have anymore open Ethernet ports after i add the other X2
> its getting pretty damn hot in here
> noise is driving me insane sometimes at night



*running out of room*
I'm solving my room problem with one of these in another room that I have assembled but I still have your problem #2.





*don't have anymore open Ethernet ports after i add the other X2*
This is easy to solve with either a network switch or setting up a wireless network. I'm setting up a wireless access point and bridge. I have my wireless ap but still need to buy the bridge on my next payday.

*its getting pretty damn hot in here *
CP covered this!

*noise is driving me insane sometimes at night*
The only way I know is to move them or use quieter fans!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

i got the noise problem taken care of. i lowered GPU fans to 75% from 100% only ~2c raise in temp 
turned on the fan control in the bios on 2 of the crunchers. also i put the video cards back to stock speeds so that will help alitte with heat.tomorrow i will lower voltage a notch on the CPUs and stress test them. If they stay stable on lower voltage at same clock speeds then i will keep it there if not then back to same..So 1 problem solved 1 problem kinda solved 

noise =solved 
heat= partly solved 
space=solutions available 
networking=not solved but 2 possible solutions
I am already running wireless so i could just grab 1 more wireless adapter and a cheap hub and have another 5 ports so that would let me network another 6 rigs for almost nothing.there is a used parts shop that sells hubs cheap alot of the times and the wireless adapters can be found for under $20 if you look around. Cheap solutions FTW


----------



## Wile E (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am running ALL of the rigs on 1 wireless adapter. I have it "shared" using a 5port Ethernet router. but i have a PCI NIC laying around i could put it in one of the rigs and bridge the connection to share that connection. I would underclock/undervolt but that isn't me i like to overclock/overvolt  3 of the rigs are going to be caseless the other 3 are going to be in a case



Just buy a switch and hook it up to your router.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just buy a switch and hook it up to your router.



 idk why i didn't think of that or why no one else said that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh i didn't think you were asking a question?.. lol Sorry, i've been running on 3 hours of sleep..lol but yea, good job Wile E! nice catch. Also, you could grab a AP (access point) and have 4 or so ports on the back and wireless. AP's are basicly wireless\wired switches, but the best of both worlds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> idk why i didn't think of that or why no one else said that.



Because only Wile E will think of that! We are all far from his level of thought.  We will never be like him


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Because only Wile E will think of that! We are all far from his level of thought.  We will never be like him





on another note.. I am burning the live WCG CD right now going to see if it works. If so i am going to go sometime while i am off school and buy some flash drives


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

What do you guys think about entering in some future WCG challenges like this one that ended yesterday? 
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3086


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> What do you guys think about entering in some future WCG challenges like this one that ended yesterday?
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3086



count me in, I have to keep an eye out for these things, they always tend to slip by.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> count me in, I have to keep an eye out for these things, they always tend to slip by.



Sounds good, I think we just need you to sign us up and thats it.
I will keep an eye out for challenges also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Sounds good, I think we just need you to sign us up and thats it.
> I will keep an eye out for challenges also.



This one already ended, so let's see what we have coming next.  Thanks Metal.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

i need help..I feel stupid asking this but i can't get it to work


> If you would be prompted for a password for the User „boinc“, this would results from the usage of the sudo tool, which requires the user password for authentication to issue commands as root. The password for the User boinc is boinc. Please change the boinc user password after the installation is finished.



how do you get the user name entered? IDK what those things are around bionic or how to get them

EDIT:I got it logged in. I felt completely stupid for asking that.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> This one already ended, so let's see what we have coming next.  Thanks Metal.



Here is a link to upcoming challenges plus one for the WCG team challenge wiki.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/s...ilterType=0&filterOpen=1&pageNum=1&listType=1

http://wcg.wikia.com/wiki/Team_challenges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Here is a link to upcoming challenges plus one for the WCG team challenge wiki.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/s...ilterType=0&filterOpen=1&pageNum=1&listType=1
> 
> http://wcg.wikia.com/wiki/Team_challenges



Any particular one you think we should join?


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any particular one you think we should join?



After looking a little closer Happy new crunch / Bonne année appears to have more competition.
The Top Gear - Launch 2010 looks alright.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

how are my temps  
lapped Xiggy S1283+MX-2+open window =


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how are my temps
> lapped Xiggy S1283+MX-2+open window =
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/28cload.png



Perfect time to rip up some benches


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Perfect time to rip up some benches



I would but i am installing XP 64bit on it as i am not feeling windows 7 anymore. But i am overclocking the E7200 alittle more. I went from 3.4ghz@1.35v to 3.6ghz@1.35v 3.6ghz was my goal so it would match the speed of my X2 240  right now i am running Linpack later OCCT is being ran before i crunch on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would but i am installing XP 64bit on it as i am not feeling windows 7 anymore. But i am overclocking the E7200 alittle more. I went from 3.4ghz@1.35v to 3.6ghz@1.35v 3.6ghz was my goal so it would match the speed of my X2 240  right now i am running Linpack later OCCT is being ran before i crunch on it



how's the 7200 doing?  Stable at those clocks?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how's the 7200 doing?  Stable at those clocks?



been running linpack for~20min so far at those clocks. I don't think its doing all that bad... About the same in terms of clock/voltage as the 240. I think with around 1.55v i could get 4ghz like i did the 240 also..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> been running linpack for~20min so far at those clocks. I don't think its doing all that bad... About the same in terms of clock/voltage as the 240. I think with around 1.55v i could get 4ghz like i did the 240 also..



aaah^^ POS, please dont feed it too much voltage. they arent so leak resistant, like AMD procs... 1.35 should be considered safe max vcore for these 45 nm core duos
please just bench with such high vcore


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> aaah^^ POS, please dont feed it too much voltage. they arent so leak resistant, like AMD procs... 1.35 should be considered safe max vcore for these 45 nm core duos
> please just bench with such high vcore



I am running it 1.34v 24/7 bro. I know AMD chips can take the voltage like nothing else but Intels kill them self at much about 1.4v.

So what i have in the 45nm side 
X2 240@3.6ghz@1.37v(in bios)
E7200@3.6ghz@1.35v(in bios)

Don't worry high vcore will only be for Wprime, Super PI and that kind of stuff


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am running it 1.34v 24/7 bro. I know AMD chips can take the voltage like nothing else but Intels kill them self at much about 1.4v.
> 
> So what i have in the 45nm side
> X2 240@3.6ghz@1.37v(in bios)
> ...



alright, i even had no real problems with the e5200 which took about 1.77 volt or something like that, for about a minute benching shouldnt kill it, as long as the vtt isnt too high


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright, i even had no real problems with the e5200 which took about 1.77 volt or something like that, for about a minute benching shouldnt kill it, as long as the vtt isnt too high



I'm new to overclocking C2Ds so i am not going to set voltages really high until i ask what they are if i don't know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> been running linpack for~20min so far at those clocks. I don't think its doing all that bad... About the same in terms of clock/voltage as the 240. I think with around 1.55v i could get 4ghz like i did the 240 also..







Velvet Wafer said:


> aaah^^ POS, please dont feed it too much voltage. they arent so leak resistant, like AMD procs... 1.35 should be considered safe max vcore for these 45 nm core duos
> please just bench with such high vcore



I think I have exceeded that with my i7 a couple of times


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I have exceeded that with my i7 a couple of times



i7 is High K Metal Gate Second Revision
but youre right, it wont kill it so soon, but be careful... a dead proc is something to really whine about


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i7 is High K Metal Gate Second Revision
> but youre right, it wont kill it so soon, but be careful... a dead proc is something to really whine about



had one before, and it was an AMD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> had one before, and it was an AMD



which AMD chip did you kill? 

also i had to lower the FSB 2mhz because it errored but only 13min left and it will be 1hr of running Linpack then i move on to 2hrs of OCCT(normal OCCT CPU) and 30 passes of Intel burn test and possibly Wprime stability test


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> had one before, and it was an AMD



which socket?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

loving these cool temps 
X2 240@3.6ghz on xiggy s1283





X2 5kBE@2.8ghz on stock AMD heatsink with heat pipes 





E7200@3.5ish on Tt V1 (errored on Wprime at 3.6ghz so set back to known stable clocks for now)





E1500@2.8ish on Rosewill fort120 with fan control on 





EDIT:I am very happy with my numbers for today. I wasn't at full force because i was overclocking the E7200 and switching back to XP on the X2 240.So the only 24/7 rig that didn't have any down time was the 5kBE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> which AMD chip did you kill?
> 
> also i had to lower the FSB 2mhz because it errored but only 13min left and it will be 1hr of running Linpack then i move on to 2hrs of OCCT(normal OCCT CPU) and 30 passes of Intel burn test and possibly Wprime stability test





Velvet Wafer said:


> which socket?



AM2+, it was  Phenom 9850.  Golden chip too!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh i didn't think you were asking a question?.. lol Sorry, i've been running on 3 hours of sleep..lol but yea, good job Wile E! nice catch. Also, you could grab a AP (access point) and have 4 or so ports on the back and wireless. AP's are basicly wireless\wired switches, but the best of both worlds.



Huh? Ok Mindweaver whatever you say?   

Edit: I've had a couple more hours of sleep..  I would only use the ap if the pc's were in different rooms. I'm going back to bed... hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how are my temps
> lapped Xiggy S1283+MX-2+open window =
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/28cload.png



Very Nice p o s pc!


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2009)

I've confirmed the health of my Athlon XP 2200+ and it is fully enlisted in service, however it's also host to my phone (magic jack) so I _may_ have to cut it from the WCG workforce if it's going to make the phone shitty.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any particular one you think we should join?



Looks like we are winning a current challenge.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3016


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Looks like we are winning a current challenge.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3016



Who the heck signed us up for that?  Regarldess, good


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 26, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Looks like we are winning a current challenge.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3016



Nice! I like winning battles I didn't know we were in!  (Paulieg!  J/K! I don't know how made you mad but your kick'n some but with those numbers! Good Job! and NO i don't want a rematch! )


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 26, 2009)

... well i'm off on a 2.5 hours trip to pick up my younger brother and sister.. I'm 35 and they are 14 and 15.. my dad thinks he is in his 30's!... Oh and then we are driving back here. Is it me or does the trip coming home feel shorter?... lol wow all together 5 hours of driving and no beach! lol I feel cheated..lol

Oh and guess what? I'm leaving my farm on!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> ... well i'm off on a 2.5 hours trip to pick up my younger brother and sister.. I'm 35 and they are 14 and 15.. my dad thinks he is in his 30's!... Oh and then we are driving back here. Is it me or does the trip coming home feel shorter?... lol wow all together 5 hours of driving and no beach! lol I feel cheated..lol
> 
> Oh and guess what? I'm leaving my farm on!



Have a safe trip mind, and yes the drive back home does seem shorter for some reason.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

good news i am going to be upgrading one of my crunchers. I am going to replace the X2 5kBE with the X2 240 and replace the X2 240 with a X2 5000+ 45nm and try to unlock it. If it doesn't unlock then i will just put it in place of the 5kBE 

So what this means 
Possible quad core 
higher 24/7 clocks and better clock for clock


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 26, 2009)

here my new 24/7 clock  ambient room temps 20-21c


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 26, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> here my new 24/7 clock  ambient room temps 20-21c
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091226/Captureq.jpg



Overclock looks good and so does that Cuda in the background.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

good going stanhemi, you've been pumping out some great #'s so far bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

wish i had a chip that would run 4ghz 24/7  nice clock on that quad

i hope today's numbers for me will be better.They should be because none of the rigs have had any down time.


----------



## KieX (Dec 27, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> here my new 24/7 clock  ambient room temps 20-21c
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091226/Captureq.jpg



those look like really good temps. you using a full water cooling setup on that? 

thought i'd take the opportunity to ask for a heads up on how my one is looking for 24/7?
I'm getting a little paranoid that I may need to get some better fans on my rig.

(System in specs)


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 27, 2009)

is this your load or idle temps ?and yes i'm using a full water cooling setup on that (2x240mm rad) 

edit:hw monitor gives me 10c too high for me. I use only REALTEMP


----------



## KieX (Dec 27, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> is this your load or idle temps ?and yes i'm using a full water cooling setup on that (2x240mm rad)



oops, should have said! yeah they're the load temps. those are for the 24/7 week long crunching at 100% cpu usage with the odd couple of hours here and there of gaming and movies.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

KieX said:


> oops, should have said! yeah they're the load temps. those are for the 24/7 week long crunching at 100% cpu usage with the odd couple of hours here and there of gaming and movies.



I don't think that is bad at all. My X2 240@3.6ghz is running 26c right now crunching all day long  seen it touch 30c at the highest. I love how cool these chips run


----------



## KieX (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't think that is bad at all. My X2 240@3.6ghz is running 26c right now crunching all day long  seen it touch 30c at the highest. I love how cool these chips run



 that's quite something! I've always been using computers as a double-use heater/pc

EDIT: @stanhemi = my realtemp and hwmon temps are exactly the same. only coretemp seems to think they're 5C more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

KieX said:


> that's quite something! I've always been using computers as a double-use heater/pc
> 
> EDIT: @stanhemi = my realtemp and hwmon temps are exactly the same. only coretemp seems to think they're 5C more



I am running 4 rigs in 1 room ATM soon to be 6 so i don't worry about heaters at all 

EDIT:here are all of my temps as of lastnight they are all about the same.+/- 2c 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1691009&postcount=5703


----------



## KieX (Dec 27, 2009)

i'm soon getting a new rig just for crunching: Q8400 in a Sugo SG02-F, something tells me it will be like a small blast-furnace


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm back guys!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm back guys!



welcome back


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> welcome back



Thanks bro! and nice work on the Processors!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro! and nice work on the Processors!



thanks  how was your break?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm back guys!



i missed you Honey! how was the Work?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro! and nice work on the Processors!



It was good! how about yourself. I put together nerf guns all day yesterday for my nephews!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i missed you Honey! how was the Work?



 No work just break! lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It was good! how about yourself. I put together nerf guns all day yesterday for my nephews!



i used 7 hours yesterday, trying to fit in the fucking anti-reversal latch, in a V6 Airsoft gearbox
started at 3 am, and stopped at 10 pm, when i had re/disassembled the dumb thing like 20 times

and then you enjoyed watching them fighting each other with foam rockets?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Guys, made a new thread.  Thought you'd like to follow it 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111360


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It was good! how about yourself. I put together nerf guns all day yesterday for my nephews!



mine has been ok i got new tech toys to play with as you could see by my post above lol and still on the way. I have been very lazy haven't even worked out in 4 days(most of the time i would atleast lift once a day) I can't do much working out other then upper body with a broken foot.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i used 7 hours yesterday, trying to fit in the fucking anti-reversal latch, in a V6 Airsoft gearbox
> started at 3 am, and stopped at 10 pm, when i had re/disassembled the dumb thing like 20 times
> 
> and then you enjoyed watching them fighting each other with foam rockets?



Yea it was fun. They got that big ass vulcan gun.. damn thing took 6 D cell batteries!  but it shoots 3 darts a second!...lol Good stuff..hehehe

@CP

Sidewinders has the Megahalem for 60.95!  I might get one this week.. I hope..lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine has been ok i got new tech toys to play with as you could see by my post above lol and still on the way. I have been very lazy haven't even worked out in 4 days(most of the time i would atleast lift once a day) I can't do much working out other then upper body with a broken foot.



my Life works me out... but i mostly work, on improving my mental strenght... one day i want to explode peoples heads, instead of hitting them with objects or fists

i didnt knew, nerf are existant in form of miniguns! pics!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine has been ok i got new tech toys to play with as you could see by my post above lol and still on the way. I have been very lazy haven't even worked out in 4 days(most of the time i would atleast lift once a day) I can't do much working out other then upper body with a broken foot.




yea i've been slack myself.. it's been around 4 days as well. It's been almost a year since my acl replacement. Feb will be a year and i'm already running 3.5 miles a day. and yea I try to left once a day and haven't the past few..lol not enough time in a day!..lol


@ Velvet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> yea i've been slack myself.. it's been around 4 days as well. It's been almost a year since my acl replacement. Feb will be a year and i'm already running 3.5 miles a day. and yea I try to left once a day and haven't the past few..lol not enough time in a day!..lol
> 
> 
> @ Velvet
> ...



happy i'm not the only one being lazy  i'm going to hate to run after my foot heals i'm not going to be able to do as good right away i know it. I have to be off of my foot for 5 more weeks then light use for atleast another month after that  thats going to kill me.


now thats some fire power!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> yea i've been slack myself.. it's been around 4 days as well. It's been almost a year since my acl replacement. Feb will be a year and i'm already running 3.5 miles a day. and yea I try to left once a day and haven't the past few..lol not enough time in a day!..lol
> 
> 
> @ Velvet
> ...



Nice! as a Child, i would have killed for that!



p_o_s_pc said:


> happy i'm not the only one being lazy  i'm going to hate to run after my foot heals i'm not going to be able to do as good right away i know it. I have to be off of my foot for 5 more weeks then light use for atleast another month after that  thats going to kill me.
> now thats some fire power!!!




you need a special "shoe" for you foot. my granny used it, and was able to walk perfectly fine, even when her whole foot was cracked in 2

sadly it costs a few hundred euros, and i dont know if american doctors already use such advanced technology. they seem to be very rare, due to their price and usefullness


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> now thats some fire power!!!



Hell yea!.. hehehe I'm going to convert it over to a rechargable battery.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Nice! as a Child, i would have killed for that!



You and me both! lol I got them PSP's and i told them i would have loved to of had that when i was there age.. hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW! Check this out!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW! Check this out!



you need motor cooling for this mod  they say, their gun melted

a PSP with 10? man, i even loved my first gameboy


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you need motor cooling for this mod  they say, their gun melted
> 
> a PSP with 10? man, i even loved my first gameboy



They are 5 and 7. I think gameboy first came out when i was 15.... and i got one  Mario kicked ass! I still have it...hehehe I don't throw out anything..lol have you seen some of my older stuff? pics?

I think I will just stick with the 9.6 mod to be safe. It's a little faster but not as fast as the 15v!.. hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> They are 5 and 7. I think gameboy first came out when i was 15.... and i got one  Mario kicked ass! I still have it...hehehe I don't throw out anything..lol have you seen some of my older stuff? pics?
> 
> I think I will just stick with the 9.6 mod to be safe. It's a little faster but not as fast as the 15v!.. hehehe



i got my first gameboy, on my 6th birthday. he was my best Friend. i miss him
*sheds a tear*


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

I bet.. hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I bet.. hehehe



i was alone, for years.
i only started to have friends, when i started to take drugs.
even the real friends,i now have, i mostly met during my "heavy" time
i always had a relation to my machines... they never criticized me, and even brought me a laugh sometimes


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW! Check this out!



That is  a sweet "mod"


----------



## KieX (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW! Check this out!



that's just awesome


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

i got some very shitty news the board that was running the C2D E7200 is dead  so now i can't upgrade my cruncher and have to buy a board for it..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got some very shitty news the board that was running the C2D E7200 is dead  so now i can't upgrade my cruncher and have to buy a board for it..



WTF?  was that the one I sent?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> WTF?  was that the one I sent?



yes. I got good news i got it to work again. At first it would shut off in about 1s then it wouldn't even turn on.tried another PSU same thing so switched CPU cooler,ram,cleared CMOS and still nothing... so i was like fuck it... let it set got something to eat came back tried again with the 2nd PSU it started then turned off then came right back on on its own and been working since.  

bad news the PSU was running it is dead. So looks like the P4 isn't going to be running so soon after all ...

not related to this thread but can you put me on the list for needing a 400+w quality PSU again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes. I got good news i got it to work again. At first it would shut off in about 1s then it wouldn't even turn on.tried another PSU same thing so switched CPU cooler,ram,cleared CMOS and still nothing... so i was like fuck it... let it set got something to eat came back tried again with the 2nd PSU it started then turned off then came right back on on its own and been working since.
> 
> bad news the PSU was running it is dead. So looks like the P4 isn't going to be running so soon after all ...
> 
> not related to this thread but can you put me on the list for needing a 400+w quality PSU again



So in fact it was the PSU, not the board?  I'll update the other thread now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So in fact it was the PSU, not the board?  I'll update the other thread now.



i think it was the PSU but i don't understand why the board still wouldn't work with the other PSU at first  It doesn't matter that much. I had the same thing happen to my Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3. It happened about a year ago and has been crunching/folding 24/7 since then rock solid. hardware can do some fucked up stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think it was the PSU but i don't understand why the board still wouldn't work with the other PSU at first  It doesn't matter that much. I had the same thing happen to my Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3. It happened about a year ago and has been crunching/folding 24/7 since then rock solid. hardware can do some fucked up stuff



hardware sure is tricky.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hardware sure is tricky.



you can say that again  I don't think my Biostar TA790GX has any chance of coming back to life on its own you saw how bunt that was 

funny part about this is i am running a E7200 and 8800GT on a 350w Antec PSU but in a few days it will be a 500w OCZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you can say that again  I don't think my Biostar TA790GX has any chance of coming back to life on its own you saw how bunt that was
> 
> funny part about this is i am running a E7200 and 8800GT on a 350w Antec PSU but in a few days it will be a 500w OCZ



That's dangerous bro.  That PSU is crapping maybe, or did it crap already?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's dangerous bro.  That PSU is crapping maybe, or did it crap already?



its a different PSU that crapped it was a 700w  the little 350w does good aslong as i don't overclock anything.Also i replaced the fans in thePSU and they are wired to 12v no longer controlled by temps so it runs ALOT cooler then before


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its a different PSU that crapped it was a 700w  the little 350w does good aslong as i don't overclock anything.Also i replaced the fans in thePSU and they are wired to 12v no longer controlled by temps so it runs ALOT cooler then before



Hmm, weird.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, weird.



 i got the PSU for free from the same person thats buying my 5kBE and i only planed to have it as a temp till i get the PSU from buck.If only it could have held out a few more days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got the PSU for free from the same person thats buying my 5kBE and i only planed to have it as a temp till i get the PSU from buck.If only it could have held out a few more days



That would have been ideal.  It was free so whatever.  At least it had the rig going for a few days 





ON THE OTHER HAND

My i7 might be offline for a few hours tonight.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would have been ideal.  It was free so whatever.  At least it had the rig going for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes it sure would have been ideal.I'm sure if the PSU was running the celly@2.8ghz and a 8800GT it should be safe to take the E7200 to 2.8ghz as it would take less power..

Why the i7? Think of the puppies!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

WTF is going on here... Now the PSU is working also. I'm not sure if it was the board or PSU now  I think i am just going to run the PSU on the E1500 and open test it tonight to see how it goes. The other board is doing great still on the 350w..


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2009)

Calling all TPUers..lol I need some help.. I can't decide on getting the Cooler Master Scout case for the kick ass price of 69.99 free shipping @ newegg or getting the Prolimatech Megahalem Rev. B for 60.95 @ Sidewinders and picking up some 110cm 120 fans at newegg for 9.99 x2 free shipping.....  (I know use periods.. lol) the case is on sale and the cooler isn't.. but I really want to push my Q9550 to 4GHz (Thanks Chicken Patty for showing me yours! ) and thanks Velvet for calling my Q9550 case getto..lol i've moded the shit out of this one.. but i really want a 120mm fan on the back instead of the 2x 80mm fans..)  any suggestions?


----------



## Flak (Dec 28, 2009)

Graphics card died in one cruncher (and I have no spares) and the new server I can't for the life of me get any newer OS to install, have tried vista, win7, server 2k3, server 2k8, server 2k8r2 and whs.  Have tried from dvd and usb, get the same error:
No physical memory is available at the location required for the Windows Boot Manager.  The system can not continue.

Older OS's install though, or at least the installs start.  I haven't let any finish.  XP, Win2k, Win98.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

get the Prolimatech Megahalem it will help your PPD The case wont. If you get the cooler you can clock your CPU higher. the case won't really help much with temps.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> get the Prolimatech Megahalem it will help your PPD The case wont. If you get the cooler you can clock your CPU higher. the case won't really help much with temps.



That's what i'm think'n... Plus i can move this 9700n to my other E8400 and get it to 4ghz as well. The 9700n has been great but it's really suited better for a dual core processor.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got some very shitty news the board that was running the C2D E7200 is dead  so now i can't upgrade my cruncher and have to buy a board for it..



i feel with you... i broke the steel gears of my p90 today,due to misfitting the anti reversal latch.it ate away 10 tooth of the gears so its upgrade time!
and the 240 will have to wait:shadedshu

EDIT: mindweaver, you need more ghetto! duct tape everything in place


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i feel with you... i broke the steel gears of my p90 today,due to misfitting the anti reversal latch.it ate away 10 tooth of the gears so its upgrade time!
> and the 240 will have to wait:shadedshu
> 
> EDIT: mindweaver, you need more ghetto! duct tape everything in place



 Don't temp me!.. lol I like function over looks...hehehe 

After adding the extra clips for the push pull setup and shipping its around 75 dollars plus another 20 for the fans.. I may have to wait a little longer....


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't waste your money on clips, go with zipties! I have 3 TRUE's all with zipties for fan mounts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes it sure would have been ideal.I'm sure if the PSU was running the celly@2.8ghz and a 8800GT it should be safe to take the E7200 to 2.8ghz as it would take less power..
> 
> Why the i7? Think of the puppies!


I had to take it over to a buddies house, we were gonna catch some movies.  Next time I'll just transfer them over to another PC and take the C2D or something 



p_o_s_pc said:


> WTF is going on here... Now the PSU is working also. I'm not sure if it was the board or PSU now  I think i am just going to run the PSU on the E1500 and open test it tonight to see how it goes. The other board is doing great still on the 350w..


  Hardware at it's finest 



Mindweaver said:


> Calling all TPUers..lol I need some help.. I can't decide on getting the Cooler Master Scout case for the kick ass price of 69.99 free shipping @ newegg or getting the Prolimatech Megahalem Rev. B for 60.95 @ Sidewinders and picking up some 110cm 120 fans at newegg for 9.99 x2 free shipping.....  (I know use periods.. lol) the case is on sale and the cooler isn't.. but I really want to push my Q9550 to 4GHz (Thanks Chicken Patty for showing me yours! ) and thanks Velvet for calling my Q9550 case getto..lol i've moded the shit out of this one.. but i really want a 120mm fan on the back instead of the 2x 80mm fans..)  any suggestions?



Megashadow 


Flak said:


> Graphics card died in one cruncher (and I have no spares) and the new server I can't for the life of me get any newer OS to install, have tried vista, win7, server 2k3, server 2k8, server 2k8r2 and whs.  Have tried from dvd and usb, get the same error:
> No physical memory is available at the location required for the Windows Boot Manager.  The system can not continue.
> 
> Older OS's install though, or at least the installs start.  I haven't let any finish.  XP, Win2k, Win98.



I hope anybody with experience in that will chime in some help.



Mindweaver said:


> Don't temp me!.. lol I like function over looks...hehehe
> 
> After adding the extra clips for the push pull setup and shipping its around 75 dollars plus another 20 for the fans.. I may have to wait a little longer....



The Mega Shadow comes with clips for push and pull bro.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

update. The 700w PSU that was "dead" is on the E1500+8800GTS been crunching and folding since the last post still not a problem and everything is overclocked also.
The E7200+8800GT that is on the "dead" board is crunching and folding fine on the 350w PSU. CPU is overclocked slightly to 2.6ghz at stock voltage. I can't wait to get my new PSUs (and mobo for x2 4200+) so i can take that 350w and put it away again as its my "emergency" PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> update. The 700w PSU that was "dead" is on the E1500+8800GTS been crunching and folding since the last post still not a problem and everything is overclocked also.
> The E7200+8800GT that is on the "dead" board is crunching and folding fine on the 350w PSU. CPU is overclocked slightly to 2.6ghz at stock voltage. I can't wait to get my new PSUs (and mobo for x2 4200+) so i can take that 350w and put it away again as its my "emergency" PSU



Good to hear that everything is working Tim, hope it stays that way .  Keep us posted if anything is to change


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good to hear that everything is working Tim, hope it stays that way .  Keep us posted if anything is to change



will do 
i think maybe the problem was something was grounding on the case as they are both open (sitting on a wood shelf) and running fine. I will look over the case after i get some sleep


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will do
> i think maybe the problem was something was grounding on the case as they are both open (sitting on a wood shelf) and running fine. I will look over the case after i get some sleep



I'm going to sleep here too!  Pretty tired    That could have been the issue.  take a look and report back dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to sleep here too!  Pretty tired    That could have been the issue.  take a look and report back dude



will do. Gnight bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will do. Gnight bro



night dude.    night TPU!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Don't waste your money on clips, go with zipties! I have 3 TRUE's all with zipties for fan mounts.


Thanks! Can you show some pics? 


Chicken Patty said:


> Megashadow
> 
> The Mega Shadow comes with clips for push and pull bro.



Megashadow or Megahalem?  I hear that the Megashadow just looks better and doesn't really cool any better? True bro?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2009)

Night brotha's!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 28, 2009)

I was curious about the different averages I would have for the 4 different rigs I have crunching. So here they are:
*i7 Main rig (In System Specs):*
13 day average = 4,340
*i7-2:*
13 day average = 4,268
*i7 Mini:*
14 day average = 4,476
*Xeon 3220:*
8 day average = 2,112


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! Can you show some pics?
> 
> 
> Megashadow or Megahalem?  I hear that the Megashadow just looks better and doesn't really cool any better? True bro?



I think it's supposed to cool slightly better due to some coating it has.  I have the megashadow.  The megahalem should also come with clips for push and pull.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! Can you show some pics?
> 
> 
> Megashadow or Megahalem?  I hear that the Megashadow just looks better and doesn't really cool any better? True bro?



It's a different color and it comes with a second set of fan clips. That's the only thing I could see different. I've got Mega's and my buddy has a Shadow, and the both seem to keep these i7 chips at about the same temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's a different color and it comes with a second set of fan clips. That's the only thing I could see different. I've got Mega's and my buddy has a Shadow, and the both seem to keep these i7 chips at about the same temps.



This is the difference I was talking about, but it has nothing to do with temps.  I was confused for some reason 

*Black nickel plated to preserve top quality.*


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is the difference I was talking about, but it has nothing to do with temps.  I was confused for some reason
> 
> *Black nickel plated to preserve top quality.*



Yeah. honestly, the nickel plating looks really nice, and after you buy an extra set of fan clips for the Mega, the price b/t the 2 is minimal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Only reason I got the shadow was for my build in the Element S case.  But I do agree the nickel plating does look great as well.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just got my two work computers on the crunching band wagon! an athlon 64 3200+ and an amd semptron 2600+


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome   thanks a lot bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Just got my two work computers on the crunching band wagon! an athlon 64 3200+ and an amd semptron 2600+



not much PPD but any bit helps  thanks for adding more rigs to the team and the cause.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Well said Tim!   Any help is appreciated


----------



## theonedub (Dec 28, 2009)

How big a drop in PPD will I see going from a 965BE @ stock to a Athlon X4 630 @ stock?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

theonedub said:


> How big a drop in PPD will I see going from a 965BE @ stock to a Athlon X4 630 @ stock?



too lazy to look them up. What are the stock speeds?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 28, 2009)

2.8 for the Athlon and 3.4 for the 965


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

theonedub said:


> 2.8 for the Athlon and 3.4 for the 965



 i would be willing to say about 700ppd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would be willing to say about 700ppd



around that seems right.  Give or Take.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> around that seems right.  Give or Take.



nice that someone agrees 

I got good news. On Wednesday i should be getting alot of shiz if i have time before i leave for newyears(i know leaving alittle early but want to hang with some friends too) i plan to get another rig setup and the PSUs switched out.. i hope UPS gets here around 12ish like they are good at...but with my luck they won't get here before i leave


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice that someone agrees
> 
> I got good news. On Wednesday i should be getting alot of shiz if i have time before i leave for newyears(i know leaving alittle early but want to hang with some friends too) i plan to get another rig setup and the PSUs switched out.. i hope UPS gets here around 12ish like they are good at...but with my luck they won't get here before i leave



Hope they do bro, good luck and keep us posted on the progress


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Well folks,

I got home to find my i7 at boot screen.  Power outage again.


----------



## KieX (Dec 29, 2009)

I placed an order the other day for an Intel Q8400 system to have as a full-time cruncher, but paypal payment seems to have failed (will know tomorrow for sure).

In the event I need to place another order, can someone tell me which of these bundles would give the highest PPD @stock speed for under £250?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

KieX said:


> I placed an order the other day for an Intel Q8400 system to have as a full-time cruncher, but paypal payment seems to have failed (will know tomorrow for sure).
> 
> In the event I need to place another order, can someone tell me which of these bundles would give the highest PPD @stock speed for under £250?



Definitely betweent he X4 and the Q8300.  The AMD comes at 100 MHz faster. I say since speed is what counts in WCG, maybe the AMD might have a slight edge in PPD.


----------



## KieX (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a little inclined towards the Intels because I have my old TRUE with the 775 fittings, so could have as an open air. What PPD should I expect from them? 900?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

KieX said:


> I'm a little inclined towards the Intels because I have my old TRUE with the 775 fittings, so could have as an open air. What PPD should I expect from them? 900?



8300?  I would say about 1200-1400PPD?  Sounds reasonable.  Maybe even more.


----------



## KieX (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to confirm what I get and start the new year with the new cruncher. I think I've become addicted already. Look forward to having i7 or i9 rig if I get a job sometime


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 8300?  I would say about 1200-1400PPD?  Sounds reasonable.  Maybe even more.



if i do like Ion does to get PPD it will be alittle over 1400ppd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

KieX said:


> Cool. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to confirm what I get and start the new year with the new cruncher. I think I've become addicted already. Look forward to having i7 or i9 rig if I get a job sometime



Hopefully, keep us posted bro 


p_o_s_pc said:


> if i do like Ion does to get PPD it will be alittle over 1400ppd



Not bad for not even using ION's PPD estimation system


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Guys,

I've been having some problems with my internet connection since last night.  Browser works fine, but Windows Update/AIM/MSN/BOINC cannot connect.  I have tons of work that has not been uploaded.  Gotta go to work now, I'll take a look at it in the PM when I get home.


*EDIT:  GUYS, I'M ANNOUNCING IT HERE FIRST.  I AM SELLING MY i7 920 D0 AND MY EVGA X58 3X SLI BOARD.   THE CPU IS PENDING TRADE BUT THE BOARD IS UP FOR GRABS.  ASKING $160 FOR THE BOARD.  THE BOARD HAS A DEAD RAM SLOT BUT RUNS FINE AND READS ALL 6GB'S FINE, BUT NOT IN TRIPLE CHANNEL.  I HAVEN'T RMA'ED THE BOARD BECAUSE I NEED TO SAVE ALL MONEY POSSIBLE TO FIX MY CAR.  WHOEVER PURCHASES THE BOARD WILL GET IT STRAIGHT FROM EVGA, MOST LIKELY A NEW BOARD.  PM ME IF INTERESTED.*


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 29, 2009)

Yesterday I had a power outage (4 hours) then I lost the net for 3 hours and finally I have a major water infiltration through the ceiling near my computer.i move my pc into another room (another 2-3 hour lost)

I think that a bad day for me

edit: if someone wants to try Shattered horizon send me a p.m (i have 2 guest key)


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 29, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Yesterday I had a power outage (4 hours) then I lost the net for 3 hours and finally I have a major water infiltration through the ceiling near my computer.i move my pc into another room (another 2-3 hour lost)
> 
> I think that a bad day for me



Everybody has their share of ups and downs Stan. Its gonna be fine bro!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2009)

i found something funny, and wanted to share it with my fellow crunchers!
now i know whats REALLY going on down there!
Special Dance Forces


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

That was brilliant!

Oh, I got my q8400 confirmed. Couple of days no more it'll be up and ready


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

KieX said:


> That was brilliant!
> 
> Oh, I got my q8400 confirmed. Couple of days no more it'll be up and ready



sounds like you also step up output,eh? what chipset are you running?


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

ATM I am using the rig in my specs. I also have my sister's Macbook doing some work, although I can't control that output cos I can't force her to crunch all 24/7 like me.

The Q8400 is coming soon, and I'll try get that overclocked as highly as I can. Unfortunately it is going inside an SFF case with the stock heatsink for now, so not expecting too much yet. I just wanted another 24/7 cruncher cos I've become addicted 

EDIT: P45 on the Q9550 and G31 on the Q8400


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

KieX said:


> ATM I am using the rig in my specs. I also have my sister's Macbook doing some work, although I can't control that output cos I can't force her to crunch all 24/7 like me.
> 
> The Q8400 is coming soon, and I'll try get that overclocked as highly as I can. Unfortunately it is going inside an SFF case with the stock heatsink for now, so not expecting too much yet. I just wanted another 24/7 cruncher cos I've become addicted
> 
> EDIT: P45 on the Q9550 and G31 on the Q8400



i use the p43 on my q9550... sux!
i cant get more than precisely 400fsb.... thats the bane upon this chipset. but its cheap
i maybe need a new board,someday

another quad is a good base to start with. you will probably double your output


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

The Q9550 does about 2700-2800ppd which is nice. If I can get the Q8400 to do 1500 or more with slight overclocking then that would be 4200ppd + per day. Looking forward to it. Gonna try real hard to get a job as of January too.. so hopefully I will get an i7 main rig at some point to double up again.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

KieX said:


> The Q9550 does about 2700-2800ppd which is nice. If I can get the Q8400 to do 1500 or more with slight overclocking then that would be 4200ppd + per day. Looking forward to it. Gonna try real hard to get a job as of January too.. so hopefully I will get an i7 main rig at some point to double up again.



my 955 is much faster than my q9550, yet it produces much lower points, i believe this is due to usage ( i game a lot)

do you want to buy an i7 when theyre oldskool?


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my 955 is much faster than my q9550, yet it produces much lower points, i believe this is due to usage ( i game a lot)
> 
> do you want to buy an i7 when theyre oldskool?



Yeah I tend to buy computers based on potential overclock/performance rather than the latest highly priced stuff. For games, which I originally built this rig for, I could have similar performance in game for a fraction of the price. With Intels overclocking like mad these days I don't see the point in dishing out. Although for crunching I am lusting after those i7's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i use the p43 on my q9550... sux!
> i cant get more than precisely 400fsb.... thats the bane upon this chipset. but its cheap
> i maybe need a new board,someday
> 
> another quad is a good base to start with. you will probably double your output



I always heard the P43 was about as good as the P35 and the P45 was on a completely different level


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

My P45 won't go above FSB470 no matter how many volts I feed the thing. When I get the Q8400 I'll split my RAM 4GB each way and hopefully this will let me clock above 470, I get the feeling the 8GB is the problem with my overclocking.

Mind you with crunching all the time stability is far better than insane speed with random BSODs. I already had to drop from 4GHz to 3.9


----------



## Wile E (Dec 30, 2009)

KieX said:


> My P45 won't go above FSB470 no matter how many volts I feed the thing. When I get the Q8400 I'll split my RAM 4GB each way and hopefully this will let me clock above 470, I get the feeling the 8GB is the problem with my overclocking.
> 
> Mind you with crunching all the time stability is far better than insane speed with random BSODs. I already had to drop from 4GHz to 3.9



Might not be your board at all. Many of the 45nm quads have a fsb wall right around 470


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I always heard the P43 was about as good as the P35 and the P45 was on a completely different level



not completely different... other
im limited to 3.4ghz max OC... but so, i dont need an expensive cooler, undervolting is really usable for this kind of task
now even 4 heatpipes in a tower cooler can cool it properly (most times around 48-52c load)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2009)

Well damn, it looks as if Velvet Wafer has passed me again :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Uh oh


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Well damn, it looks as if Velvet Wafer has passed me again :shadedshu



a week ago


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a week ago



I've been out of town 
No internet access until today to check the stats, but the rigs have been crunching (at least the Q6600, Q9400, and P8600 have).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for leaving the rigs on kpresler


----------



## ERazer (Dec 30, 2009)

thinking getting a x4 620 for HTPC/crunching rig, how much ppd? no oc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

ERazer said:


> thinking getting a x4 620 for HTPC/crunching rig, how much ppd? no oc



I would say about 1400-1700PPD


----------



## theonedub (Dec 31, 2009)

ERazer said:


> thinking getting a x4 620 for HTPC/crunching rig, how much ppd? no oc



I say check out my FS thread and see if there is something you may be interested in 

/shameless plug


----------



## KieX (Dec 31, 2009)

My new cruncher has arrived!

Intel Q8400 (2.66GHz) @ 3.2GHz on 1.24v
Asus P5KPL-AM SE (G31 chipset)
OCZ Platinum 4GB DDR2 1066 (Halved the main rig's to save money)
Maxtor 80GB Sata 2 (because it was the fastest one I had lying around)
Silverstone SG02-F
FSP 300W mATX PSU

Using the stock intel cooler, which made a loud cracking sound when I pushed the pins in, but thankfully all seems to be fine. Temperatures on Linpack 64 were dreadful tbh, but crunching stays just within limits (70-65 degrees C). Will be gettin a better cooler soon enough so hopefully more PPD from better OC and lower temps.

Boinc benchmark shows 3200 Floating point, 10000 Integer. So if all goes well this should be good to almost double my daily PPD, for £230 (~370$)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome bro


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2009)

KieX said:


> My new cruncher has arrived!
> 
> Intel Q8400 (2.66GHz) @ 3.2GHz on 1.24v
> Asus P5KPL-AM SE (G31 chipset)
> ...



I'd estimate ~2k PPD or so with that setup


----------



## neoreif (Jan 1, 2010)

Ion's Back! Welcome back Bro! And a Happy New Year to everyone here on TPU! Hope crunching woulp be more profitable for all us this year 'points-wise'!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Ion's Back! Welcome back Bro! And a Happy New Year to everyone here on TPU! Hope crunching woulp be more profitable for all us this year 'points-wise'!



Thanks bro, happy new years to you too!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year Guys! 

@ion
Welcome back!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Happy New Year Guys!
> 
> @ION
> Welcome back!



Same to you bro, how was your new years?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 1, 2010)

Ruff I drank to much... lol and yours bro?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Ruff I drank to much... lol and yours bro?





I was just home with the family, had a few drinks and stuff, and ate a lot


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 1, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Good stuff!



Yessir.  Hoping 2010 treats me good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 2, 2010)

it looks like my numbers are down alot i need to get home to see what the problem is. looks like i am going to be heading home early to take care of the problem.the only thing that i have crunching ATM is a Phenom X4 9500.  and only thing folding is what velvet has for me  2010 isn't treating me good so far and to top it off i have a hang over


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it looks like my numbers are down alot i need to get home to see what the problem is. looks like i am going to be heading home early to take care of the problem.the only thing that i have crunching ATM is a Phenom X4 9500.  and only thing folding is what velvet has for me



Keep us posted bro, happy new years by the way.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted bro, happy new years by the way.



will do. I'm heading home in the morning. Happy new years to you too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will do. I'm heading home in the morning. Happy new years to you too



Cool man, thanks.  We'll talk then.  I expect a report of your rigs by 0800 hours tomorrow.  Not before, not after


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool man, thanks.  We'll talk then.  I expect a report of your rigs by 0800 hours tomorrow.  Not before, not after



idk what time that is even  i will give you a report on them ASAP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> idk what time that is even  i will give you a report on them ASAP



0800 is 8am LOL.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 0800 is 8am LOL.



I'm not going to even be up by that time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it looks like my numbers are down alot i need to get home to see what the problem is. looks like i am going to be heading home early to take care of the problem.the only thing that i have crunching ATM is a Phenom X4 9500.  and only thing folding is what velvet has for me  2010 isn't treating me good so far and to top it off i have a hang over



sry for letting you down with folding, i wasnt able to activate the folders on my main rig, in the last time... i tried to get MWLL to run,but failed till now. 2010 hasnt started too good for me too... i really know what you feel


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Me neither Tim, don't worry.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't have a home anymore. I'm kicked out  but good news is i get to stay with my bro till i can get a place and my uncle is going to let me take my rigs to his house and fold/crunch on them. So i'm not going to have any good points till i get this shit taken care of. My new year isn't going great at all  also to top it off i may lose my gf and i don't have a job. I'm completely fucked by the way i see it.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2010)

It sounds like you are going through some rough times~
Why did you get kicked out (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jan 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't have a home anymore. I'm kicked out  but good news is i get to stay with my bro till i can get a place and my uncle is going to let me take my rigs to his house and fold/crunch on them. So i'm not going to have any good points till i get this shit taken care of. My new year isn't going great at all  also to top it off i may lose my gf and i don't have a job. I'm completely fucked by the way i see it.



 I'm very sorry to hear that p-o-s-pc.I hope that thing's get better for you soon.
As others have told me in the past,believe it or not,There is always a light at the end of the tunnel.As corny as it may sound.That's what you have to believe in.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 2, 2010)

sorry to hear that pos. Keep your head up 

I had a difficult time recently I had to make a bankruptcy and i lost my job 2 times. I lost my apartment and my car but my situation is getting better now
They say: what does not kill us makes us stronger


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tim, i'll really like it if you share some details with us man.  We can talk about this if you'd like.  HOpe shit gets better for you soon man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't have a home anymore. I'm kicked out  but good news is i get to stay with my bro till i can get a place and my uncle is going to let me take my rigs to his house and fold/crunch on them. So i'm not going to have any good points till i get this shit taken care of. My new year isn't going great at all  also to top it off i may lose my gf and i don't have a job. I'm completely fucked by the way i see it.



oh man....what the fuck happened? you really need to tell me, i feel like i have been blinded to not feel that youre in such an assfuck-situation
youre not alone POS... it also crackles for me and my gf atm...
i REALLY feel with you now.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 3, 2010)

Def need some more info on what happened POS, if you feel like sharing. 

On a lighter note, after reading about everyone getting a decent OC out of their 965 BE on stock volts I decided to raise the multi from 17 to 18 just to see if it would be stable. 1hr and 30min of OCCT Linpack later I have my 965BE @ 3.6 crunching hard with no vcore increase. Its WCG benchmarks are much closer to my Q9550 now


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that POS, but at least you have a place to stay ATM and a place to store the rigs
Best of luck to you in your search for a new residence


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It sounds like you are going through some rough times~
> Why did you get kicked out (if you don't mind me asking)?



it had to do with my step mom just being a bitch. but things are worked out for now. Long story short it took some hours of yelling and a hand to her face and i have a place to live till i'm 18 then its out the door....
its a mess that that i'm not getting into...

also the rigs are back up and running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it had to do with my step mom just being a bitch. but things are worked out for now. Long story short it took some hours of yelling and a hand to her face and i have a place to live till i'm 18 then its out the door....
> its a mess that that i'm not getting into...
> 
> also the rigs are back up and running



Good to hear Tim


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not back at full force yet.. I still am short 1 rig. I got the X2 4200+ and clocked it to 3.1ghz without a problem but i left it at another house along with the GTX260(and other parts PSu,HDD,case) i'm going to try to get that ASAP

here is what i have/will have
Phenom x4 9500
AII X2 240@3.6ghz
X2 5kBE@3ghz
X2 4200+@3.1ghz
E7200@3.6ghz
E1500@2.8ghz
then a handful of P4s. I had to take another P4 off line as the PSU was running really hot and smelled bad. If i get around to it i will drop my 350w antec in it.

@CP
The 350w Antec that was running the E7200+8800GT has been replaced by a OCZ modX 550w


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not back at full force yet.. I still am short 1 rig. I got the X2 4200+ and clocked it to 3.1ghz without a problem but i left it at another house along with the GTX260(and other parts PSu,HDD,case) i'm going to try to get that ASAP
> 
> here is what i have/will have
> Phenom x4 9500
> ...



Your hard work and dedication is always appreciated bro.  Glad you have you on the team dude 

Is anything on the crunchers helping crunchers list changing?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Your hard work and dedication is always appreciated bro.  Glad you have you on the team dude
> 
> Is anything on the crunchers helping crunchers list changing?



you can take everything but the ram off. I still need some DDR2


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not back at full force yet.. I still am short 1 rig. I got the X2 4200+ and clocked it to 3.1ghz without a problem but i left it at another house along with the GTX260(and other parts PSu,HDD,case) i'm going to try to get that ASAP
> 
> here is what i have/will have
> Phenom x4 9500
> ...



Wow, that's a lot of rigs you have there!
If you want, I can fire up my PPD estimator and give you an estimate for each of them (I still haven't figured out yet how to get it to run on computers without VX2008)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's a lot of rigs you have there!
> If you want, I can fire up my PPD estimator and give you an estimate for each of them (I still haven't figured out yet how to get it to run on computers without VX2008)



that would be great  just so you know the X4 9500 is stock

btw did you get your Corsair CX400w yet? I got mine and its happily running the E1500+8800GT but its putting out alittle more heat then i would like but doesn't seem to be a problem


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not back at full force yet.. I still am short 1 rig. I got the X2 4200+ and clocked it to 3.1ghz without a problem but i left it at another house along with the GTX260(and other parts PSu,HDD,case) i'm going to try to get that ASAP
> 
> here is what i have/will have
> Phenom x4 9500
> ...



Phenom X4: ~975
A2 X2: ~975
X2 5K BE: ~800
X2 4200+: ~800
E7200: ~1100
E1500: ~800

I don't have any estimation techniques for the Athlon II X2, so I used the numbers for a Phenom II X2 at the same speed.  For the A64 X2s, I used the Phenom II X2 estimation, and then subtracted a bit.  For the E1500, I used the estimation for the Conroe CPUs, and subtracted 10%.

If you wouldn't mind PM'ing me PPD numbers for the 3 X2s and the E1500 once everything is up and running reliably, I'll put estimators for those in my calculator as well.

BTW, I assumed that all were running a 32-bit OS, PPD should be ~10% higher on x64

EDIT:  Yep, I got the CX400w about 10 days ago, and it's been running fine 24/7 since then.  Time to go update the system specs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2010)

I will PM you the info after things get worked out thanks for the idea of the points. I am running 64bit OS on all of them but the X2 5kBE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

is it possible to remove the rigs name from the stats that are no longer running or that are from another windows Install?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is it possible to remove the rigs name from the stats that are no longer running or that are from another windows Install?



Unfortunately, no, I currently have my main rig showing up at least 4 times from various OS installs, and the old laptop at least twice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately, no, I currently have my main rig showing up at least 4 times from various OS installs, and the old laptop at least twice



 i have reinstalled the OS many times on all of my rigs so its showing my rigs alot


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately, no, I currently have my main rig showing up at least 4 times from various OS installs, and the old laptop at least twice



love your thermonuclear avatar
own one myself


----------



## ERazer (Jan 4, 2010)

Well got my 4th cruncher up and running stable for a week now  x4 620 non-OC around 1200-1500 ppd, still wishing for i7 for my next build


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2010)

My ram came in today!  So far, I've got the Q9550 @ 3.6GHz with 1700MHz fsb and RAM @ 851MHz. It's rated 1066MHz, but I want to put a 60mm fan on before I push it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> love your thermonuclear avatar
> own one myself


Thanks!  I decided I was due for a new avatar, so I picked it out.



ERazer said:


> Well got my 4th cruncher up and running stable for a week now  x4 620 non-OC around 1200-1500 ppd, still wishing for i7 for my next build


If you wouldn't mind, could you PM me the exact PPD you are getting in ~10 days once things have stabilized out so I could include an Athlon II X4 section for my PPD estimator?



Mindweaver said:


> My ram came in today!  So far, I've got the Q9550 @ 3.6GHz with 1700MHz fsb and RAM @ 851MHz. It's rated 1066MHz, but I want to put a 60mm fan on before I push it.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100104/Q9550@3.6GHz341.jpg



Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

Guys, as of now I have taken my C2D cruncher offline for ever.  That was a rig I had put together with spare parts from a buddy, however his brother needs a PC and he's asking for it.  Right now the only thing crunching for me is the QX9650 rig, and the PH II rig when it arrives sometime this week.  My numbers will be much lower even when the PH II comes online, but I'll still be crunching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, as of now I have taken my C2D cruncher offline for ever.  That was a rig I had put together with spare parts from a buddy, however his brother needs a PC and he's asking for it.  Right now the only thing crunching for me is the QX9650 rig, and the PH II rig when it arrives sometime this week.  My numbers will be much lower even when the PH II comes online, but I'll still be crunching



sorry that you are short another rig but atleast you are still crunching


----------



## KieX (Jan 5, 2010)

Every little helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry that you are short another rig but atleast you are still crunching



You bet.  In a way it's good because the heat has been kicking my ass lately.  Since it's pretty cold lately here in Miami, 40's.  The a/c is off because down stairs its freezing if it is on.  However, with no a/c and a closed room with two crunchers, the heat is worse than when it's hotter outside and the a/c is on.  It's just horrible.  Now that I am down to two crunchers, I am going to focus on silence and keeping the heat down.  My PH II rig will be almost silent since the fans are hooked to a fan controller, the QX rigs is the one I gotta work on.  I'll probably throw it on the tech station with some antec tri cools and keep them on minimum.  That should do.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You bet.  In a way it's good because the heat has been kicking my ass lately.  Since it's pretty cold lately here in Miami, 40's.  The a/c is off because down stairs its freezing if it is on.  However, with no a/c and a closed room with two crunchers, the heat is worse than when it's hotter outside and the a/c is on.  It's just horrible.  Now that I am down to two crunchers, I am going to focus on silence and keeping the heat down.  My PH II rig will be almost silent since the fans are hooked to a fan controller, the QX rigs is the one I gotta work on.  I'll probably throw it on the tech station with some antec tri cools and keep them on minimum.  That should do.



Wait, what about the i7?  I thought that you had an i7 you were running passively at stock speeds?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 5, 2010)

Once my case arrive I will be running one of my Athlon X4 CPUs for about a week 100% WCG to test for stability, depending on how things go it may run for 2 weeks or so. 

CP, Im with VW ION (darn Nuke avatars)- I thought you had an i7 as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, what about the i7?  I thought that you had an i7 you were running passively at stock speeds?





theonedub said:


> Once my case arrive I will be running one of my Athlon X4 CPUs for about a week 100% WCG to test for stability, depending on how things go it may run for 2 weeks or so.
> 
> CP, Im with VW ION (darn Nuke avatars)- I thought you had an i7 as well.



Traded for a Phenom II.  board/cpu.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 5, 2010)

CP maybe me and you can battle. That would be kinda cool. but i don't see it working out like that as you would have 8 cores against my 10 cores 24/7 and 8 random  maybe if you get good clocks that can happen as some of my cores are slower(3ghz/3.1ghz)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP maybe me and you can battle. That would be kinda cool. but i don't see it working out like that as you would have 8 cores against my 10 cores 24/7 and 8 random  maybe if you get good clocks that can happen as some of my cores are slower(3ghz/3.1ghz)



Once I get things stabled out we'll see


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2010)

@CP
Wow! who got the i7? If you don't mind telling? Also, is it a PII 965? or what? and what board? hehehe take pic's damn it! lol  PII's are kickass chips! and i7's... don't want to start a war...lol hell I can't afford either!..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> @CP
> Wow! who got the i7? If you don't mind telling? Also, is it a PII 965? or what? and what board? hehehe take pic's damn it! lol  PII's are kickass chips! and i7's... don't want to start a war...lol hell I can't afford either!..



Assassin48 got the CPU, the board he'll get when RMA is completed.  The CPU is a Phenom II 965 C3, board is a 790FX UD5.  Components are not here yet so I can't take pics ATM.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Assassin48 got the CPU, the board he'll get when RMA is completed.  The CPU is a Phenom II 965 C3, board is a 790FX UD5.  Components are not here yet so I can't take pics ATM.



Can we safely assume that they are going to be used for crunching?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

What kinda question is that mister?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 5, 2010)

I must stop all my pc for 2-3 days,I have to leave for the hospital later today. keep crunshing guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

Everything ok bro?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 5, 2010)

I cough non stop and I lost 26 pounds since 3 weeks and I do not feel very well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy crap dude, why did you wait so long.  Go go go!   I hope you are ok man, get better.  Please, try to find a way and keep us posted.   Good luck


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Get well soon stanhemi! and Good Luck! bro


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope it's nothing serious stanhemi.  Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this stanhemi, I hope you recover as soon as possible!  Best of luck!


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2010)

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

Damn... it seems like everything is crumbling down all around us...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive thought of that too.  Scary thought BTW.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! don't wish nothing on us..  

@CP 
The 965 is it the 125 watt or 140 watt. Sorry for the five hundred questions.. just trying to take my mind off this sad day.. 125w right?

Edit: Over looked you said it was a c3.. So, 125w that's kickass. I seen someone get it to 7040MHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! don't wish nothing on us..
> 
> @CP
> The 965 is it the 125 watt or 140 watt. Sorry for the five hundred questions.. just trying to take my mind off this sad day.. 125w right?
> ...



I don't plan on getting it that high


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 5, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I cough non stop and I lost 26 pounds since 3 weeks and I do not feel very well



 Sorry man. Hope you get better!!

I'm thinking of trading one of my i7 860 rigs for a PII rig. I miss having an AMD machine around.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

stanhemi I hope you get well soon 


to bring some good news..By thursday i will have my X2 4200+ running for sure and will be in my hands again.I also am not going to school that day so i will have time to mess around with it and i get my cast off


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't plan on getting it that high



hehehe yea plus he was using liquid nitrogen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You didn't sell the megahalem did you? Will it work on AM3?


----------



## dhoshaw (Jan 6, 2010)

Stanhemi, hope it is nothing serious and you recover quickly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> hehehe yea plus he was using liquid nitrogen... http://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/71.gif You didn't sell the megahalem did you? Will it work on AM3?



It will work, they sell the mount kit for it.  I have it on the QX for now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish you luck CP 

I hope Thursday gets here fast so i can get my other cruncher back.also i maybe picking up another board and Celly D 3.6ghz. It uses DDR ram and AGP. I was told i can have it for free but has some bent pins on the socket  I think if i sit down with a needle i can take care of them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I wish you luck CP
> 
> I hope Thursday gets here fast so i can get my other cruncher back.also i maybe picking up another board and Celly D 3.6ghz. It uses DDR ram and AGP. I was told i can have it for free but has some bent pins on the socket  I think if i sit down with a needle i can take care of them.



You can try running a credit card through the rows of pins to straighten it out.  That's how I did a 9950 that I accidentally bent pins on.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You can try running a credit card through the rows of pins to straighten it out.  That's how I did a 9950 that I accidentally bent pins on.



This is pretty easy on CPUs, but fixing the pins in an LGA socket is _very_ hard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

Right.  I forgot about the pins being on the board


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It will work, they sell the mount kit for it.  I have it on the QX for now.



What temps and clocks are you getting on the QX with it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

All defaults. Like 38 hottest core coolest 28.   The lap Job on that CPU is kinda bad, but won't complain.  It was donated or the cause.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 6, 2010)

got my client back up and running late last night, should start to see some results coming in now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> got my client back up and running late last night, should start to see some results coming in now.



Awesome, if you give me your CPU speed and OS (X32 or X64) I'll give you a PPD estimate


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2010)

my internet is bugged, due to a bad provider... (sons of bitches)
i may need two weeks or more, to use more than my main rig for crunching


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, if you give me your CPU speed and OS (X32 or X64) I'll give you a PPD estimate



Q9650 at stock, 64bit

think it's around 2500PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

Hope you get it fixed soon VW


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You can try running a credit card through the rows of pins to straighten it out.  That's how I did a 9950 that I accidentally bent pins on.



An empty mechanical pencil works good for isolating single pins by capturing the pin in the tip.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2010)

xacto knife


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Q9650 at stock, 64bit
> 
> think it's around 2500PPD



My estimator says ~2k PPD, I may need to update it if the results are this different


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> xacto knife





Wile E said:


> An empty mechanical pencil works good for isolating single pins by capturing the pin in the tip.





[Ion] said:


> This is pretty easy on CPUs, but fixing the pins in an LGA socket is _very_ hard





Chicken Patty said:


> You can try running a credit card through the rows of pins to straighten it out.  That's how I did a 9950 that I accidentally bent pins on.



thanks for the ideas all of you.I am going to try the way i am used to first then move on to some other way. I have no idea how bad the pins are damaged as i haven't seen the board


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 6, 2010)

My main rig has been crunching for a solid day now, and my other about 12 hours, yet nothing is showing up on my page. What's up? I've completed about 4 "units" or whatever they're called on my main puter and the other is still working on its first set of 3.


----------



## KieX (Jan 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> My main rig has been crunching for a solid day now, and my other about 12 hours, yet nothing is showing up on my page. What's up? I've completed about 4 "units" or whatever they're called on my main puter and the other is still working on its first set of 3.



Once you're logged in you can look on the Results Status link on the top left, this will show you the status of your completed WU's. Quite likely they're showing as Pending Validation. It takes a little while to validate, so don't worry you WILL get your points. Certainly when you just start it takes a while.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

My Phenom II and UD5 have arrived.  I'll set it up ASAP and start crunching with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> What temps and clocks are you getting on the QX with it?





Chicken Patty said:


> All defaults. Like 38 hottest core coolest 28.   The lap Job on that CPU is kinda bad, but won't complain.  It was donated for the cause.



Just got home, here's a screenshot.


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2010)

Why not re-lap it yourself?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just got home, here's a screenshot.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100106/Capture015.jpg



That's really good! That leaves a lot of room for OC'n!.. lol



hat said:


> Why not re-lap it yourself?



 Maybe a little touch up, but if it's already down to the copper... I don't think i would touch it with those temps. A cruncher at stock is a lot better than no cruncher at all.. lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> My main rig has been crunching for a solid day now, and my other about 12 hours, yet nothing is showing up on my page. What's up? I've completed about 4 "units" or whatever they're called on my main puter and the other is still working on its first set of 3.



It takes a while for the WUs to validate, sometimes even a week, so you will get your points, but you just have to wait a bit, and then they will start coming in


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

I am picking up my X2 4200+ and GTX260 tomorrow so that will help my folding and crunching 

EDIT:what do you guys think of this upgrade...
replacing the X2 4200+@3.1ghz with a X2 240@~3.6ghz? 
if i did that i would have 2 x2 240@3.6ghz crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am picking up my X2 4200+ and GTX260 tomorrow so that will help my folding and crunching
> 
> EDIT:what do you guys think of this upgrade...
> replacing the X2 4200+@3.1ghz with a X2 240@~3.6ghz?
> if i did that i would have 2 x2 240@3.6ghz crunching



Sounds good, should net a decent PPD increase.
BTW, I may be picking up an Atom 330 soon, if so, it'll definitely be used for crunching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds good, should net a decent PPD increase.
> BTW, I may be picking up an Atom 330 soon, if so, it'll definitely be used for crunching



are you going to be getting the Atom that i linked you to in the PM(the Atom+PCI-E X16 slot)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you going to be getting the Atom that i linked you to in the PM(the Atom+PCI-E X16 slot)



Maybe, I want to re-use the Silverstone ITX case I already have (otherwise, I would have to go caseless, which doesn't bother me, but my mom would gripe until I purchased a case for it, which I don't want to do).  If I get an Atom, I think I'll probably go for the D945GCLF2D (cheaper of the two Atom 330 boards Intel sells)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

I would go with the ECS that i linked because it has a PCI-E X16 slot. You could use that for a folding card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Why not re-lap it yourself?





Mindweaver said:


> That's really good! That leaves a lot of room for OC'n!.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a little touch up, but if it's already down to the copper... I don't think i would touch it with those temps. A cruncher at stock is a lot better than no cruncher at all.. lol



Just not worth it really.  It's a cruncher.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just not worth it really.  It's a cruncher.



Yea that's what i was think'n. Plus, the mega is moving over to the 965 and you plan to OC it right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea that's what i was think'n. Plus, the mega is moving over to the 965 and you plan to OC it right?



yeah.  I'm going to place the order for the AM3 mounting hardware now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

By the way guys, since 3am last night it's been crunching away 







`


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would go with the ECS that i linked because it has a PCI-E X16 slot. You could use that for a folding card



I want the ECS for that reason but then I would have to buy a case, which I don't have any money for.  I'll re-evaluate my finances, and see if I can get a spare case, because I would prefer the ECS board so I could upgrade my folding potential.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 7, 2010)

im in the top 100 for our team now  
crunching 24/7 on my i5 my tech boxes and soon to be added new tech box


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2010)

You can start the production of my crunching badge - I made a fresh install on an old Dell work lap top (forgot the password). Now it is heating up a room with all its might (P4, 2 MHz, 83 C CPU). First job 8 % done, so only 1½ year before the badge


----------



## Flak (Jan 7, 2010)

Well at least I got over 250k before having to massively lower my output.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

Flak said:


> Well at least I got over 250k before having to massively lower my output.



What's happening?

BTW, it looks as if Chomes is back crunching again at his former rate, he turned over 10k points yesterday


----------



## Flak (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure what happened, some sort of cascade power failure or something.  Hit every desktop pc except my server (which is on a UPS) but totally obliterated the battery in the UPS.  It's a mystery really.  I have a whole house surge unit and then all the pcs attach to seperate tripplite iso bars, the server + network equipment are on seperate APC UPS.  No laptops were affected so they are putting out their usual WU's.

Have an electrician coming out to try to find out what exactly happened.  I have only one spare psu but haven't begun testing to see what exactly is bad in all the pcs now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

good news. In about 10days i will have another X2 240 (taking the X2 4200 place) and i picked the rig up today.It will be crunching away shortly...also OT but i got my cast off


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome, so do you also have the GTX260 up and crunching?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

That's great news Tim .  Glad your cast is off man.    The addition of the new rig is also appreciated


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's great news Tim .  Glad your cast is off man.    The addition of the new rig is also appreciated


Thanks  


[Ion] said:


> Awesome, so do you also have the GTX260 up and crunching?



The GTX260 is folding away. I didn't mess around with overclocking it much (yet)


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I looked up my processor to see what kind of overclocks people were getting with it, and I saw that legitreviews got thiers to 3.2GHz on stock voltage. I've been sitting at 240x12.5 (3GHz) for a while now, but I bumped the multi up to 13 to give me 3120MHz... hopefully it's stable.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Well, I looked up my processor to see what kind of overclocks people were getting with it, and I saw that legitreviews got thiers to 3.2GHz on stock voltage. I've been sitting at 240x12.5 (3GHz) for a while now, but I bumped the multi up to 13 to give me 3120MHz... hopefully it's stable.



thats not a bad clock. My CPU is running 3.6ghz on less then stock volts.I wish AMD mad a Black edition AII X2 240 or something (i know they have the 550be)

btw numbers should be going up for me. I just got my X2 4200+@3.1ghz crunching 24/7


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah. The thought of getting a 240 crossed my mind as well, but I don't really need it for anything else other than to increace my crunching power, but the fact that it would be running faster while using less power is drawing me to it... sort of like Boromir was drawn to The Ring


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Yeah. The thought of getting a 240 crossed my mind as well, but I don't really need it for anything else other than to increace my crunching power, but the fact that it would be running faster while using less power is drawing me to it... sort of like Boromir was drawn to The Ring



i say go for it. great little CPU for cheap and runs really cool.I'm picking up a 2nd one to replace the X2 4200


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone else notice their status being real consistent lately? Usually my daily production ranges from low 3k to 5k and occasionally up to 6-7k. For the last few days it has been consistently around 5k which is what I like (like my Folding output). Just wondering if its just me or if they changed maybe the way they validate WUs. 

I know they do have trusted rigs if you have used them for an extended period, but I imagine my rigs were at that point after the first year of run time or so?

Here is my chart: 






Both comps run 24/7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

my stats have been all over the place. I know i have atleast 1 trusted rig (the 5kBE) But i have been playing some games and adding stuff so that could be why mine is all over


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone else notice their status being real consistent lately? Usually my daily production ranges from low 3k to 5k and occasionally up to 6-7k. For the last few days it has been consistently around 5k which is what I like (like my Folding output). Just wondering if its just me or if they changed maybe the way they validate WUs.
> 
> I know they do have trusted rigs if you have used them for an extended period, but I imagine my rigs were at that point after the first year of run time or so?
> 
> ...



I wish I can give you some input, my crunchers have been on and off lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone else notice their status being real consistent lately? Usually my daily production ranges from low 3k to 5k and occasionally up to 6-7k. For the last few days it has been consistently around 5k which is what I like (like my Folding output). Just wondering if its just me or if they changed maybe the way they validate WUs.
> 
> I know they do have trusted rigs if you have used them for an extended period, but I imagine my rigs were at that point after the first year of run time or so?
> 
> ...


Since about the 20th of December, my stats have been almost flat:





BTW, Velvet, I passed you again, hopefully I'll stay ahead longer this time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Since about the 20th of December, my stats have been almost flat:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/wcg_stats.png
> 
> BTW, Velvet, I passed you again, hopefully I'll stay ahead longer this time
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/comparison.png



*cough* may you look at my output?
it may take time,to get everything to run again, but i hope i work it out faster,somehow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

You guys have been going at it for a while now   Good crunching guys.

VW, what happened, why did you output drop so low?  You were having internet problems right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope to join VW and Ion again in the stats. I remember before we all traded punches then they added hardware and i took away  but now i added more then i took 

btw yes he is having internet problems


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I hope to join VW and Ion again in the stats. I remember before we all traded punches then they added hardware and i took away  but now i added more then i took
> 
> btw yes he is having internet problems



That would be awesome, I need some more friendly rivals!  Only ~200k more points to go and you'll overtake me 
VW was a great rival, but something has happened recently


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Tim is right, he is indeed having internet issues.  How is he posting though?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Since about the 20th of December, my stats have been almost flat:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/wcg_stats.png
> 
> BTW, Velvet, I passed you again, hopefully I'll stay ahead longer this time
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/comparison.png



Thanks for the info.  

On another note, you guys are getting a little too close for comfort to me. I am sourcing parts for my i7 build now- time to add a little distance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> On another note, you guys are getting a little too close for comfort to me. I am sourcing parts for my i7 build now- time to add a little distance.



Adding distance only means you are cruncher harder my friend.  If I recall correctly that is a GREAT thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, my QX Cruncher has developed instability.  First it was rebooting, now it is hard locking.  Unfortunately I won't have time now to check it as I have to go to work in just a few minutes.


Nevermind, I figured it out I think.  I had set it at stock clocks at 400*7.5 = 3GHz.  It is supposed to be 333*9=3Ghz.  So I was running a higher FSB with everything at defaults causing it to be unstable I suppose.  It's set up correctly now, let's see if the problem continues


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm back,I have a disease of the thyroid gland,I must take pills for the rest of my life. It was so painful and boring at the hospital...guys you missed me a lot.


Thanks


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 8, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I'm back,I have a disease of the thyroid gland,I must take pills for the rest of my life. It was so painful and boring at the hospital...guys you missed me a lot.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not good my man, but it's at least something that can be dealt with.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 8, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Not good my man, but it's at least something that can be dealt with.



yes I know I must change my life (cigarettes, junk foods, lack of sleep) and never forget to take my pills.

 I never thought i would be sick like that at 33 years olds


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> yes I know I must change my life (cigarettes, junk foods, lack of sleep) and never forget to take my pills.
> 
> I never thought i would be sick like that at 33 years olds



Nice to have you back stanhemi
Your situation sounds pretty bad, but it does afford you the opportunity to make some healthy adjustments~


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I'm back,I have a disease of the thyroid gland,I must take pills for the rest of my life. It was so painful and boring at the hospital...guys you missed me a lot.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Great to have you back Stanhemi.  Really glad you're out of the hospital.  Sorry about your condition.  Sounds pretty grim.  But as HammerON said, it could be a good time to make some healthy adjustments - "turn crisis into opportunity".  We all you wish you the best, now and in the future.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I'm back,I have a disease of the thyroid gland,I must take pills for the rest of my life. It was so painful and boring at the hospital...guys you missed me a lot.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sorry to hear that, but I'm very glad it isn't anything serious


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 9, 2010)

I was scared when I heard the doctor talk about cancer, but fortunately the very first test showed a problem with the thyroid gland. 

I want to crunshe 5x more stronger now 

thanks for your messages


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I'm back,I have a disease of the thyroid gland,I must take pills for the rest of my life. It was so painful and boring at the hospital...guys you missed me a lot.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Nice to have you back and sorry to hear about your condition bro.  I'm glad it's something that can be dealt and contained as long as you do what you need to do.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

My fiancee's mother has an inactive Thyroid. It's not as bad as it seems, stanhemi, and is easily controlled with the medication.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My fiancee's mother has an inactive Thyroid. It's not as bad as it seems, stanhemi, and is easily controlled with the medication.



Sorry to hear that bro .  I guess it's good for stanhemi though, should take some weight off his shoulders.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

I know its kind OT but I am parting my crunchers i thought you guys may like to have a look 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112393


----------



## theonedub (Jan 9, 2010)

How many of you P55 owners have the Foxconn socket? Any issues? 

My new P55 SLI has a foxconn socket. I read that the socket issue has been fixed and it was not an issue if you weren't OC heavy, but still want to know. I think I can return it and get another one and check it out, but its a 40min drive one way. 

Also, is there a way to determine the manufacture date of my EVGA board by the serial?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> How many of you P55 owners have the Foxconn socket? Any issues?



It only affects people that have an insane OC. I have a P55-UD4P and P55-UD5 and have none those issues.


----------



## hat (Jan 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> yes I know I must change my life (cigarettes, junk foods, lack of sleep) and never forget to take my pills.
> 
> I never thought i would be sick like that at 33 years olds



I hope the medicine isn't expensive...


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 9, 2010)

hat said:


> I hope the medicine isn't expensive...



medicine in Canada(at least Quebec) is free for everyone thanks god but we must wait 15-20hours in emergency room and we lack doctors and nurses so we have to wait on waiting list 

thanks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> How many of you P55 owners have the Foxconn socket? Any issues?
> 
> My new P55 SLI has a foxconn socket. I read that the socket issue has been fixed and it was not an issue if you weren't OC heavy, but still want to know. I think I can return it and get another one and check it out, but its a 40min drive one way.
> 
> Also, is there a way to determine the manufacture date of my EVGA board by the serial?





bogmali said:


> It only affects people that have an insane OC. I have a P55-UD4P and P55-UD5 and have none those issues.



I am looking at a Foxconn board(so its going to have a foxconn socket ) and want a 4ghz 24/7 clock on a i7 860 would that bring problems?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am looking at a Foxconn board(so its going to have a foxconn socket ) and want a 4ghz 24/7 clock on a i7 860 would that bring problems?



Probably not, I think it's for more like 4.5ghz+.  Anandtech has a good article on socket burning, I would suggest you read it


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am looking at a Foxconn board(so its going to have a foxconn socket ) and want a 4ghz 24/7 clock on a i7 860 would that bring problems?



Getting 4ghz for 24/7 on a 860 is not going to be easy. Most seem to do 3.7-3.8. If you really want 4.0, go with the 1366 set-up and get a 920.

By the way, do you still need a DDR2 stick? I have a 1gb stick of Gskill PC6400 I could send you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Getting 4ghz for 24/7 on a 860 is not going to be easy. Most seem to do 3.7-3.8. If you really want 4.0, go with the 1366 set-up and get a 920.
> 
> By the way, do you still need a DDR2 stick? I have a 1gb stick of Gskill PC6400 I could send you.



i set my goal high  no i don't need the DDR2 as i'm selling my stuff off to go i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

F**k, I am down a rig again!

My QX has no cooler.  The mega is now in the AMD rig, and the freakin Xiggy cooler just doesn't want to mount properly.  I'll give it another shot later, but I doubt it'll work.  I wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> F**k, I am down a rig again!
> 
> My QX has no cooler.  The mega is now in the AMD rig, and the freakin Xiggy cooler just doesn't want to mount properly.  I'll give it another shot later, but I doubt it'll work. * I wonder what I'm doing wrong.*


Putting the better cooler in the wrong rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Putting the better cooler in the wrong rig.



shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> shadedshu



lol. Hey, you asked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. Hey, you asked.



No I didn't lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i set my goal high  no i don't need the DDR2 as i'm selling my stuff off to go i7



So are you going to have 2 i7s, one for F@H with -bigadv and one for WCG?
If so


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So are you going to have 2 i7s, one for F@H with -bigadv and one for WCG?
> If so



I don't think i can pull that off with a $800-$1000 budget


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't think i can pull that off with a $800-$1000 budget



will you need the board/cpu/ram only or you'll need psu and everything else?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> will you need the board/cpu/ram only or you'll need psu and everything else?



I'm going to need the board/cpu/ram/GPU(s)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm going to need the board/cpu/ram/GPU(s)



damn.  With that money you will only be able to do one then bro.  You can do one nice i7 build with that money


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2010)

So is it just going to be for WCG or F@H?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So is it just going to be for WCG or F@H?



the CPU is going to be used for WCG the GPU(s) for folding.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2010)

800-1k is more than enough POS. Post up what parts you are looking at so we can make some suggestions. My i7 rig build will be under $800- how far depends on what I get for my old HW.

Im with you on the CPU WCG and GPU F@H, but Bigadv is some serious PPD. I think I will occasionally run them on my i7 if it clocks well enough and leave my Athlon X4 on WCG.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

i am looking to get the 
i7 920
ASUS Rampage II GENE
3x1gb DDR3 D9JNL 
1x5850
reuse PSU and HDD


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 10, 2010)

My dad is convinced that these distributive computing projects like WCG and F@H are fake and are only out to steal any information they can off of your computer. 

250,000+ users
University organized
Legitimate teams competing for the top crunching/folding spot
No one's shit has ever been stolen by these programs (that I know of)

So, I know that it's the real deal. I just passed 6 days of runtime 

I think I'm going to try to get my E8400 to 4GHz somehow, I know nothing about OC'ing but I'll try to find a tutorial or something.


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> My dad is convinced that these distributive computing projects like WCG and F@H are fake and are only out to steal any information they can off of your computer.
> 
> 250,000+ users
> University organized
> ...



Distributed computing is safe, no idea where he gets that idea from. Head over to the overclocking section of TPU quite helpful guides to overclocking. Also found you this thread for Core2Duo so you can get some idea of what settings others are using for similar setups:

Core2Duo OC Thread


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am looking to get the
> i7 920
> ASUS Rampage II GENE
> 3x1gb DDR3 D9JNL
> ...



I'd recommend that you go with either 2x2gb or 3x2gb of ram. 3 gigs is just barely enough if you are going to use the rig for anything else. I'm always over 2gb with 8 threads crunching.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2010)

WCG0 is offline, Q9550 sold- i7 build starts Monday


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 10, 2010)

I will be replacing my 5K BE cruncher with a Athlon II x3 425 and a new motherboard, hopefully I'll be able to unlock it into a quad core and OC it like mine. The CPU is OTW and I have to wait till Monday to get the MO out for the MOBO. It should hopefully be online and crunching by next week . I'm becoming addicted to crunching.......


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I will be replacing my 5K BE cruncher with a Athlon II x3 425 and a new motherboard, hopefully I'll be able to unlock it into a quad core and OC it like mine. The CPU is OTW and I have to wait till Monday to get the MO out for the MOBO. It should hopefully be online and crunching by next week . I'm becoming addicted to crunching.......



I assume your talking about the mo for my Gigabyte board?if your addicted and want some good deals you know i have alot of stuff for sale 


4x4n said:


> I'd recommend that you go with either 2x2gb or 3x2gb of ram. 3 gigs is just barely enough if you are going to use the rig for anything else. I'm always over 2gb with 8 threads crunching.



I will be upgrading later. I'm getting the ram and board as a combo the ram is next to nothing so later on i can pickup a matching 3x1gb kit for it.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I assume your talking about the mo for my Gigabyte board?if your addicted and want some good deals you know i have alot of stuff for sale



Yup. I would buy more of your stuff for crunching but I'm running low on money .

Wow, post #6000 in this thread!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright ladies, I am back up to both rigs at full bore.  QX and the PH II


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2010)

if i can't get the money in about a week for the i7 then i am going to grab 2 AII X4 620s..Its now what i want because i want only 1 rig again...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if i can't get the money in about a week for the i7 then i am going to grab 2 AII X4 620s..Its now what i want because i want only 1 rig again...


Don't forget about the 45nm Athlon x2 5000 unlock on the SB750 chipset(ACC of course). Save yourself $35.00 and end up with a Phenom X4! I've got my 2nd one arriving tomorrow to be unlocked.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 11, 2010)

My 785GTM-E45 that I have for sale has a SB710 which supports unlocking I believe and it uses DDR2. Food for thought


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My 785GTM-E45 that I have for sale has a SB710 which supports unlocking I believe and it uses DDR2. Food for thought



if your talking to me i'm good on that. I have a board that has SB750 and another that has SB710 but that really isn't the way i want to do


----------



## theonedub (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh that was just another shameless plug  Figured someone would be enticed to buy an unlock capable board immediately after reading Buck's post


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright ladies, I am back up to both rigs at full bore.  QX and the PH II



Glad to hear it CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Glad to hear it CP



Yeah bro.  The QX is at default and the PH II is at 3.9 GHz


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been running my cruncher #3 rig at defaults (i7 920 & Rampage II Gene) for over a week due to stabilty issues. It ran at 3.8 GHz for about three weeks pumping out nice numbers but then started having problems. So I reset to defaults and have been averaging over the last nine days only 3,161 Boinc ppd instead of 4,476 Boinc ppd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have been running my cruncher #3 rig at defaults (i7 920 & Rampage II Gene) for over a week due to stabilty issues. It ran at 3.8 GHz for about three weeks pumping out nice numbers but then started having problems. So I reset to defaults and have been averaging over the last nine days only 3,161 Boinc ppd instead of 4,476 Boinc ppd.



The only rig that is overclocked is the Phenom II because it's my daily rig.  It's got a nice performance boost over stock.  The difference in overclocking the AMD rig and the i7 is more noticeable in the AMD.  I guess since the i7 has HT, not everything benefits from it so it's less noticeable, not sure if you get what I mean.  But I really like this setup a lot.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The only rig that is overclocked is the Phenom II because it's my daily rig.  It's got a nice performance boost over stock.  The difference in overclocking the AMD rig and the i7 is more noticeable in the AMD.  I guess since the i7 has HT, not everything benefits from it so it's less noticeable, not sure if you get what I mean.  But I really like this setup a lot.



I understand what you mean. It would be interesting if you turned of HT at stock and oc speeds on the 920 to see what results you would get. However I am not willing to try that at this point and am fact going to have to figure out my instability issue with the i7-mini so I can get it back to 3.8GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I understand what you mean. It would be interesting if you turned of HT at stock and oc speeds on the 920 to see what results you would get. However I am not willing to try that at this point and am fact going to have to figure out my instability issue with the i7-mini so I can get it back to 3.8GHz



Yeah naw, not asking you to do that.  Have you tested RAM, PSU?


----------



## Flak (Jan 11, 2010)

Just to keep you guys posted, it seems whatever happened only took out the PSU's.  I have my i7 rig up on a spare PSU now.  The q9550 is down for the count until I get a PSU for it, but have other things on the burner first.  After I'm 100% sure the i7 rig is stable again it will be back and crunching 100% well I'm not gaming on it.

The electricians that came out didn't find anything wrong, they are just writing it up as a fluke.  At least they didn't charge me.... and right now I'm just thankful whatever it was didn't make it's way to the home theater.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Flak said:


> Just to keep you guys posted, it seems whatever happened only took out the PSU's.  I have my i7 rig up on a spare PSU now.  The q9550 is down for the count until I get a PSU for it, but have other things on the burner first.  After I'm 100% sure the i7 rig is stable again it will be back and crunching 100% well I'm not gaming on it.
> 
> The electricians that came out didn't find anything wrong, they are just writing it up as a fluke.  At least they didn't charge me.... and right now I'm just thankful whatever it was didn't make it's way to the home theater.....



In a way that's good to hear, it could have been worse.  Good luck man and keep us posted.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 11, 2010)

The Q9550 has been running strong @ 3.6GHz with the new ram.. I'm taking it to 3.8GHz... Cross's fingers.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2010)

Flak said:


> Just to keep you guys posted, it seems whatever happened only took out the PSU's.  I have my i7 rig up on a spare PSU now.  The q9550 is down for the count until I get a PSU for it, but have other things on the burner first.  After I'm 100% sure the i7 rig is stable again it will be back and crunching 100% well I'm not gaming on it.
> 
> The electricians that came out didn't find anything wrong, they are just writing it up as a fluke.  At least they didn't charge me.... and right now I'm just thankful whatever it was didn't make it's way to the home theater.....



what are the specs of the q9550 rig?


----------



## ERazer (Jan 11, 2010)

e6320 is down dunno wats wrong wont even run prime95 prolly bad mem (stupid crucial ballistix)  ill recheck when i get home, heck might just build another x4 620


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> e6320 is down dunno wats wrong wont even run prime95 prolly bad mem (stupid crucial ballistix)  ill recheck when i get home, heck might just build another x4 620



Keep us posted bro   Good luck.


----------



## Flak (Jan 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are the specs of the q9550 rig?



q9550 @ 3.6ghz
Asus Maximus Formula
8gb ddr2 800
2x 640gb WD AAKS raid0
2x HD4850 CF @ 720/1100


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> e6320 is down dunno wats wrong wont even run prime95 prolly bad mem (stupid crucial ballistix)  ill recheck when i get home, heck might just build another x4 620



if you build another 620 and want a 790gx board i have an Asrock for sale that we should be able to make a deal on. Also i maybe willing to sell my patriot ram(DDR2 800 4-4-4-12 2x1gb)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2010)

With an i7 is there something special I have to do for BOINC to rec the 4 additional cpus from HT? CPUz says 4 cores 8 thread buts BOINC still shows 4 after updating preferences to 100%, running benchmarks, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

It should download the extra work automatically.  What's your work buffer set to?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2010)

2 days. I have it set to 100% in preferences. Also have the profile on WCG.com updated as well and nothing. Win Taskmanager shows 8 threads, 4 are idle when WCG runs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Weird!!!   Try forcing 4 more to run...


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2010)

I must be missing something, how do I force it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I must be missing something, how do I force it?



nevermind, not possible.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2010)

I redid everything like a clean install and its working. So for future reference if it does not work at first uninstall, reinstall, and reset all your preferences and it should work.

The results:






Im doing the research, but can someone help me out with OCing this thing? I want to get max clocks for stock Volts. On the 775 platform it was just upping the FSB for this type of 'lazy oc' What is the equivalent to doing that on an i7, upping the BCLCK?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 12, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhh i7 goodness  i want mine NOW!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 12, 2010)

Quick question.  How many PPD average is good for my dual core? and would a higher overclock help?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 12, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Quick question.  How many PPD average is good for my dual core? and would a higher overclock help?



~600 from what i have seen from mine. A higher overclock would help. Try to 3.6ghz 24/7 should be do-able on stock volts


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 12, 2010)

well according to my stats page at WCG my 1st full day crucnhing w/ this machine it says about 2000 in the graph the 1st day i only got about 700 or 800.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 12, 2010)

what do you guys think grab a i7 or 2 AII X2 640's and 1 foxconn A79A-S 
It would be setup like this 

AII 640
foxconn A79A-S
3 8800GT's 

AII 640 
Gigabyte something
8800GTS

that is my backup plan



AlienIsGOD said:


> well according to my stats page at WCG my 1st full day crucnhing w/ this machine it says about 2000 in the graph the 1st day i only got about 700 or 800.



I only got about mid 800's with my 240 @3.6ghz so i would say its about right


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 12, 2010)

I think im gonna crunch on my main pc during sleeping hours as my comp does nothing during that time anyways.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I think im gonna crunch on my main pc during sleeping hours as my comp does nothing during that time anyways.



You should


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2010)

RAMMIE is back 






Glad to have you back again RAMMIE


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 12, 2010)

All,

Please welcome Rammie!!

Enjoy your stay Mike!!

Damn Hammer...U beat me!! Just posted before me.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry dustyshiv~

How is your training going?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Sorry dustyshiv~
> 
> How is your training going?



Great!! Guess what.. I added a new cruncher. A cute Intel Atom 1.3 GHz. My Asus EEEPC is crunchin as well.

Now thts what I call Cute Power


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Great!! Guess what.. I added a new cruncher. A cute Intel Atom 1.3 GHz. My Asus EEEPC is crunchin as well.
> 
> Now thts what I call Cute Power



Nice! Atom power~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome back aboard Mike, we kept your seat warm this whole time


----------



## ERazer (Jan 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> RAMMIE is back
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100112/Capture045.jpg
> 
> Glad to have you back again RAMMIE



woot WB Rammie


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome Bakc Rammie!!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2010)

i7 OCing is challenging. Trying to get my 860 @3.5 stable, keep getting "Error Detected" 1hr 10mins or so into OCCT Linpack. Any tips? Vcore is 1.16 @ load, VTT 1.10, DRAM 1.6, PLL 1.8 and system specs are for WCG0.  The sooner I get it stable the quicker it will be back on WCG and not stress testing  Appreciate it!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> i7 OCing is challenging. Trying to get my 860 @3.5 stable, keep getting "Error Detected" 1hr 10mins or so into OCCT Linpack. Any tips? Vcore is 1.16 @ load, VTT 1.10, DRAM 1.6, PLL 1.8 and system specs are for WCG0.  The sooner I get it stable the quicker it will be back on WCG and not stress testing  Appreciate it!



I would try raising your Vcore.
I run my i7's from 1.23 to 1.28~
Hope that helps.
Also, check out this thread as it has a lot of good info on oc i7:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=76464


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2010)

I would love to keep the Vcore down, but I will see if that helps, thanks.

Going to look at that thread now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I would love to keep the Vcore down, but I will see if that helps, thanks.
> 
> Going to look at that thread now.



From the looks of that you might need a slight bump in vcore and maybe in VTT.  Remember QPI/DRAM voltage has to be within .5 of the DRAM voltage.  Example if DRAM is 1.65v, QPI/DRAM needs to be at least 1.15v


----------



## MRCL (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys I'm finally back in the game again  And this time with the power of i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Guys I'm finally back in the game again  And this time with the power of i7



Welcome back bro, nice to see you back up


----------



## MRCL (Jan 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome back bro, nice to see you back up



I was off a whole week. Major changes in hardware so it was inevitable I guess... Now I'm ready to kick some ass again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

MRCL said:


> I was off a whole week. Major changes in hardware so it was inevitable I guess... Now I'm ready to kick some ass again!



I like the sound of that


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 12, 2010)

I found myself looking through the pie thread at the *HOT CHICKS* on a regular basis and feel I need to pay my share.

I saw that dusty was within 10000000 of taking the 1 spot and I gotta put some distance between us.

Gonna help on your challenges.

Just dropping in on my favorite team.


One or some or all of the above is true and I ain't figured it out myself.

Mike


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Guys I'm finally back in the game again  And this time with the power of i7



i7 860/P55 SLI, huh? Seems familiar


----------



## ERazer (Jan 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> e6320 is down dunno wats wrong wont even run prime95 prolly bad mem (stupid crucial ballistix)  ill recheck when i get home, heck might just build another x4 620



wow my q6600 is down too  gonna have low numbers in couple days and im too busy to figure out wats going on till Friday and by then i can set up my rigs to fold too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> I found myself looking through the pie thread at the *HOT CHICKS* on a regular basis and feel I need to pay my share.
> 
> I saw that dusty was within 10000000 of taking the 1 spot and I gotta put some distance between us.
> 
> ...



So the hot chicks is what caused you to come back heh?  I knew it!   Good to have you aboard again   still have all your rigs going?


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 13, 2010)

CP you missed.
Just droppinin' in on my favorite team for a week or so.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> i7 860/P55 SLI, huh? Seems familiar



Yeah but mines not oc'ed (yet) That P55 SLI is a really cool board tho


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like i'm not far away from the i7 build  I am only about $100 away from being able to buy a i7 920. I will have the board and ram on the way and i am going to have to use one of the GT's till i get the money for the 5850


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Yeah but mines not oc'ed (yet) That P55 SLI is a really cool board tho



Oh yeah it looks really nice. This is my 5mins from 2hr OCCT stable clock:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Oh yeah it looks really nice. This is my 5mins from 2hr OCCT stable clock:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100112/35.jpg



i hope my 920 will clock better when i get it but never the less not bad keep tweaking and it will be stable


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i hope my 920 will clock better when i get it but never the less not bad keep tweaking and it will be stable



I'm satisfied with this clock for a 24/7 WCG rig. I would try a 4ghz run, but this config runs relatively cool (61C OCCT) and with very slight voltage increases- could be a summer weather safe clock for me esp with no northbridge to worry about 

You going for 4+ 24/7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> CP you missed.
> Just droppinin' in on my favorite team for a week or so.



dammit, thought it was the chicks.  Well, enjoy your stay while you are here dude


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I'm satisfied with this clock for a 24/7 WCG rig. I would try a 4ghz run, but this config runs relatively cool (61C OCCT) and with very slight voltage increases- could be a summer weather safe clock for me esp with no northbridge to worry about
> 
> You going for 4+ 24/7?



theonedub, What are your ambient temps? I will have an i7 860/P55 Sli FTW running in about a week and considering air vs. converting my S-775 water cooling over to 1156.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

I cant check the exact temp but its cool here in the winter. Its about 72F I would say. WCG @100% has the hottest core at 55C and the overall temp at 52C. This is with the XigDK with 775 mounts (crooked) with new AS5. I dont run the heat at night and last night at stock the 860 was at 47C loaded 

Are you aware of the dual play functionality on EVGA boards, where you can mount 775 coolers on the board sacrificing looks? Like I said my DK is crooked slightly, but a waterblock would probably look fine only dependent on the shape of the block. My guess is you were aware of that already.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I cant check the exact temp but its cool here in the winter. Its about 72F I would say. WCG @100% has the hottest core at 55C and the overall temp at 52C. This is with the XigDK with 775 mounts (crooked) with new AS5. I dont run the heat at night and last night at stock the 860 was at 47C loaded
> 
> Are you aware of the dual play functionality on EVGA boards, where you can mount 775 coolers on the board sacrificing looks? Like I said my DK is crooked slightly, but a waterblock would probably look fine only dependent on the shape of the block. My guess is you were aware of that already.



No, I was not aware of that, But I am now. I could care less about aesthetics. It's all about the performance for me. Thanks for the info, I will start researching this now

*Edit: You are absolutely correct and you have made my day!!!*


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

No problem, saved myself from a $15 bracket


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 13, 2010)

I just sent the payment for the Asus Rampage II Gene and ram. All that is left is to buy an i7... I need to try to find a cheap one or sell more stuff


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Oh yeah it looks really nice. This is my 5mins from 2hr OCCT stable clock:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100112/35.jpg



It looks like you bumped the Vcore up slightly. What else did you change to get her stable?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It looks like you bumped the Vcore up slightly. What else did you change to get her stable?



VTT +.025 as well.

One last Q for now, lol. Do you think 2 hr is enough. Usually for my Phenom and C2Q I did at least 90mins, but the i7 is alien to me. Should I let it go longer? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> VTT +.025 as well.
> 
> One last Q for now, lol. Do you think 2 hr is enough. Usually for my Phenom and C2Q I did at least 90mins, but the i7 is alien to me. Should I let it go longer?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



run 30min of any linpack if it passes 2hrs of OCCT and 30mins of linpack i say let it crunch and check for task that have errors


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> VTT +.025 as well.
> 
> One last Q for now, lol. Do you think 2 hr is enough. Usually for my Phenom and C2Q I did at least 90mins, but the i7 is alien to me. Should I let it go longer?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Do you have LinX? It is a great stress test. 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=201670

p_o_s beat me to the punch

Anyways, I use LinX and then call it good.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

Downloaded, will use it for future overclocking. I'll keep an eye on the results as well on WCG.com to make sure there are no errors, invalids, etc. I like to check that once a week anyway, but Ill do it more often for the next couple days.


----------



## hat (Jan 13, 2010)

Just watch out for Human Proteome Folding...


----------



## MRCL (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Are you aware of the dual play functionality on EVGA boards, where you can mount 775 coolers on the board sacrificing looks? Like I said my DK is crooked slightly, but a waterblock would probably look fine only dependent on the shape of the block. My guess is you were aware of that already.



Ah, but are you aware of the fact that not all blocks fit? I tried to mount my HK block using the 775 holes, but the block collided with the capacitors. So I had to wait three days to get the 1156 upgrade kit for the HK. I would check first.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Ah, but are you aware of the fact that not all blocks fit? I tried to mount my HK block using the 775 holes, but the block collided with the capacitors. So I had to wait three days to get the 1156 upgrade kit for the HK. I would check first.



Way to rain on the parade  In all seriousness though, that is good information. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Way to rain on the parade  In all seriousness though, that is good information. Thanks for posting it up.



Lol. I guess most of the coolers fit. Just a few really large ones don't.


----------



## hat (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, a bit of good news... I updated my motherboard's BIOS and it detected my cpu voltage as 1.275 instead of 1.325... so I suppose my old bios was actually overvolting my processor. Running at 3GHz on 1.275v now instead of 1.325v, we'll see how it goes...


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

Should be much cooler. My MB did the same thing to my Phenom


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

That's good HAT.   Especially since the rig is running full load all the time, running cooler would really help it out


----------



## hat (Jan 13, 2010)

Well it was already really cool to start with. I lapped the processor and the heatsink and coretemp reported like 27c on linpack (even though there's no actual temp sensor for the core, it defaults to the socket temp). Right now it says 16c and it's been running wcg forever 

I'm more happy about the power consumption. This board is a 95w max board, so the lower the volts I can run the cpu at the better.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 13, 2010)

My main rig will be down the rest of the day, I just got my replacement CPU for my cruncher and I'm going to be testing it out. I'm hoping that it unlocks and OC's like mine.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Right now it says 16c and it's been running wcg forever



Is that your 7750BE @ 3,00 GHz that runs at 16 degree C? Is it outside or in dry ice?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 14, 2010)

Fck'n A, it unlocks and is stable at stock frequencies/voltages! 





Now on too OC'ing to see what she can do!


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Is that your 7750BE @ 3,00 GHz that runs at 16 degree C? Is it outside or in dry ice?



No, it's just lapped and my cooler is lapped, and I have a proper thermal paste application.

It's not the temperature of the cpu core, it's the cpu socket temp.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 14, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Fck'n A, it unlocks and is stable at stock frequencies/voltages!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/X3 425 Unlock Stable.png
> Now on too OC'ing to see what she can do!



Gratz bro


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 14, 2010)

NOICE!!  More crunching powah !!!!!!


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Voltage changes on its own?*

For some reason, when stability testing (I noticed it while running Linx) my voltage changes on it's own. I have it set to 1.275 in the BIOS, and Coretemp will show it at 1.275v when it first loads up... but after running Linx for a while, it starts reading it as 1.325v... CPU-Z does it as well, it reads 1.280v on startup, but it goes to 1.328v after running Linx for a while. What's up?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 14, 2010)

hat said:


> For some reason, when stability testing (I noticed it while running Linx) my voltage changes on it's own. I have it set to 1.275 in the BIOS, and Coretemp will show it at 1.275v when it first loads up... but after running Linx for a while, it starts reading it as 1.325v... CPU-Z does it as well, it reads 1.280v on startup, but it goes to 1.328v after running Linx for a while. What's up?



your mosfets probabply heat up, or your PSU. i saw it many times during crunching, when my average temperature was too high. it also could be just the board overvolting during load. pretty normal tho.


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I did it again, but this time with 1.325v set in the bios. Coretemp did not move from 1.325v, but Cpuz fluctuated between 1.328v and 1.360v depending on if it was loaded or not.

I forgot to mention that even after Linx was long done running, Coretemp and CPU-Z were still showing 1.325v, even though they were showing 1.275v origionally.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Fck'n A, it unlocks and is stable at stock frequencies/voltages!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/X3 425 Unlock Stable.png
> Now on too OC'ing to see what she can do!



Good job man, crunch hard! 



Velvet Wafer said:


> your mosfets probabply heat up, or your PSU. i saw it many times during crunching, when my average temperature was too high. it also could be just the board overvolting during load. pretty normal tho.



overvolting is normal only when a bit, not that much.  I'd say leakage, keep the mosfets cooler if possible.  Either that or a false reading.


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2010)

The mosfets should be cooler than they were before. 1.275v is a lot less than 1.325v. When I run it at 1.325v it doesn't jump in coretemp, but when I run it at 1.275v it jumps back up to 1.325v after running OCCT Linpack or LinX. It doesn't do it while running WCG though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry I'm at work an on my phone.  Does your board have cooler on MOSFETS?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 14, 2010)

i got a question.  for the WCG button on ur sig where do the points that u need come from as in which site?  According to my WCG stats im at 100k points but BOINC STATS and other site show me as 14k. Which is the one u guys go by?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

DC stats.  Once you get to 100K there you are able to add the badge.


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope, bare mosfets. But it doesn't make sense that it jumps from 1.275v in coretemp to 1.325v, but if I set it to 1.325v that it doesn't budge.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i got a question.  for the WCG button on ur sig where do the points that u need come from as in which site?  According to my WCG stats im at 100k points but BOINC STATS and other site show me as 14k. Which is the one u guys go by?



There is a factor 7 between these two stats, sadly we have to work hard to get our bagdes


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 14, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> There is a factor 7 between these two stats, sadly we have to work hard to get our bagdes



i understand the hard work i was just confused about the numbers. :O


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah it confuses a lot of people, so for the badge its 700k WCG points which is equivalent to 100K BOINC. 

I say we should have different WCG badges just like the Folding ones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

hat said:


> Nope, bare mosfets. But it doesn't make sense that it jumps from 1.275v in coretemp to 1.325v, but if I set it to 1.325v that it doesn't budge.



I get what you mean now.  Hmmmm, maybe something in your BIOS is causing that?


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2010)

Doubt it... i dunno why it would..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

hat said:


> Doubt it... i dunno why it would..



beats me man, could just be a false reading though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Where has ION been?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 15, 2010)

CP how do you like your 965? Have you noticed any performance lose compared to the i7 while doing daily tasks?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> CP how do you like your 965? Have you noticed any performance lose compared to the i7 while doing daily tasks?



I would say slight gains.  Things feel snappier.  However, I ran a 3dmark and I cried


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would say slight gains.  Things feel snappier.  However, I ran a 3dmark and I cried



This exactly how I feel when I go back to a Phenom II rig. Daily task just feel quicker and smooth, but when I start benching, I'm like  Which is exactly why I'm building a Phenom II rig that is going to be a daily driver and gamer. No real benching, other than some initial benching to see what this 955 C3 can do.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 15, 2010)

got my q6600 up and crunching again  still working on e6320


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would say slight gains.  Things feel snappier.  However, I ran a 3dmark and I cried





Paulieg said:


> This exactly how I feel when I go back to a Phenom II rig. Daily task just feel quicker and smooth, but when I start benching, I'm like  Which is exactly why I'm building a Phenom II rig that is going to be a daily driver and gamer. No real benching, other than some initial benching to see what this 955 C3 can do.



that's probably the fresh install of windows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

hat said:


> that's probably the fresh install of windows



Negative, same install of windows since I had the i7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> This exactly how I feel when I go back to a Phenom II rig. Daily task just feel quicker and smooth, but when I start benching, I'm like  Which is exactly why I'm building a Phenom II rig that is going to be a daily driver and gamer. No real benching, other than some initial benching to see what this 955 C3 can do.



Same here, I feel like my penis has shrunk by more than half!


----------



## hat (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Negative, same install of windows since I had the i7.



wat

how did you go from an Intel setup to an AMD setup without reinstalling windows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

hat said:


> wat
> 
> how did you go from an Intel setup to an AMD setup without reinstalling windows



Works just fine.  I'm waiting on saving up some money for a Raptor so I can also get W7 along with it and do a fresh install.  But hey, rig runs perfect


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2010)

Just noticed from my stats that when you play games for hours on end, even with BOINC at 100% CPU usage, the PPD goes down significantly. Is there a way to lessen this effect?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just noticed from my stats that when you play games for hours on end, even with BOINC at 100% CPU usage, the PPD goes down significantly. Is there a way to lessen this effect?



Remember BOINC uses low resources so that the PC doesn't slow down considerably.  When you have the rig idle it can use up more since you don't need'em, but when you game it has to let some go so that performance is not hit hard.

WHen I was in Orlando for a weekend, my i7 crunched points it had never crunched before.  I wasn't using it for 3 days straight.


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool thanks CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Cool thanks CP.



No problem bro.  However, I didn't answer your question.  That is because I don't know if there is a way to stop that.  Probably not.


----------



## hat (Jan 16, 2010)

Impossible. You need resources to play the game and you need resources to run WCG. WCG runs on low priority so when you play games it doesn't get all laggy and stuttery. You can't just create more resources out of nothing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would say slight gains.  Things feel snappier.  However, I ran a 3dmark and I cried





Paulieg said:


> This exactly how I feel when I go back to a Phenom II rig. Daily task just feel quicker and smooth, but when I start benching, I'm like  Which is exactly why I'm building a Phenom II rig that is going to be a daily driver and gamer. No real benching, other than some initial benching to see what this 955 C3 can do.



Yea, I want a newer AMD rig.. hehehe



Chicken Patty said:


> Works just fine.  I'm waiting on saving up some money for a Raptor so I can also get W7 along with it and do a fresh install.  But hey, rig runs perfect



I wouldn't go with raptor unless it's really cheap.. I've got 4 150gb raptors in RAID 5 and with in 2 years i've had two drives to fail... But I bought 6 going in to have 2 spare.. hehehe They didn't go out at the same time.. around 6months apart. One good thing is they have a 5 year warranty!  Don't get me wrong they are fast drives, but I would go SSD or just get 3 7200 rpm drives, and put them in RAID 0. I've got 3 WD 7200rpm 250gb drives in RAID 0 for a year now, and they are great!

 I just bought an Intel X25-V 40gb for my D620 laptop, and it's awesome! in my laptop.. hehehe not tested it on any of my desktops yet..hehehe I tested the drive in atto and with me only using the intel tool to optimize the drive. I'm getting 44mb write, 135mb read. The specs are 35mb write and 170mb read. I also, ran atto on my x3 wd's in RAID 0 and it's 165mb write, and 171mb read.

I've got a few more machine's with x2 7200 drives in RAID 0. I'll post some of there spec later if you want? 
*
Edit: I was just talking to someone about there RAID 1 setup, before I wrote about my RAID 0... Sorry.. wow, surprised nobody caught that mistake... Plus, I was typing that between rounds in MW:2...lol "RAID 0 striped disks - non-redundant", "RAID 1 mirrored - redundant". I know you guys know this.. I just want to make sure you guys know I know this... lol I feel like I lost nerd points!..lol *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I want a newer AMD rig.. hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, please post them.  SSD's are just too expensive bro.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 16, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> *Yea, I want a newer AMD rig.. hehehe*



780i FTW *and *Phenom 965 BE C3?! Combo in the making


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, please post them.  SSD's are just too expensive bro.


 
I got the intel drive for 129.99 at the egg, but yea still to expensive and not enough space for desktop. I would go with x2 or x3 7200rpm drives and let it eat! hehehe 



theonedub said:


> 780i FTW *and *Phenom 965 BE C3?! Combo in the making



Awesome post pics!... lol


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Works just fine.  I'm waiting on saving up some money for a Raptor so I can also get W7 along with it and do a fresh install.  But hey, rig runs perfect



To properly compare, you need to do a clean install for each. Too many variables otherwise.


At any rate. My production will be dropping way off for a while. My Spec V blew a head gasket and spun a rod bearing in the process, and I just can't afford the $150/month crunching and folding full bore added to my electric bill.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2010)

@CP - I fixed my earlier post about my RAID Array..lol go back and read..lol Sorry... Don't play MW:2 and write posts.. if you do.. do better than me..lol  I was laying down to bed and thought... WOW, I said RAID 1...lol Had to come back in here and fix it..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> To properly compare, you need to do a clean install for each. Too many variables otherwise.
> 
> 
> At any rate. My production will be dropping way off for a while. My Spec V blew a head gasket and spun a rod bearing in the process, and I just can't afford the $150/month crunching and folding full bore added to my electric bill.



I agree.  But it doesn't have to be AMD, CPU's without HT feel snappier than i7's.  HT is great for some benches and software, but not the greatest for daily computing.

My QX feels snappier than the i7 also.  i do remember at times i had HT disabled on the i7 and it definitely got around windows and certain things faster. 

on the other hand, good luck getting your car fixed man


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree.  But it doesn't have to be AMD, CPU's without HT feel snappier than i7's.  HT is great for some benches and software, but not the greatest for daily computing.
> 
> My QX feels snappier than the i7 also.  i do remember at times i had HT disabled on the i7 and it definitely got around windows and certain things faster.
> 
> on the other hand, good luck getting your car fixed man



Hopefully it will be fixed in about a month. Found a 30k mile engine for it already. I don't have the space or tools to swap it myself anymore, so the engine plus installation will be $2300 + new clutch while it's out + header to eliminate the close-coupled cat that killed it in the first place. So, around $2700 total.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Hopefully it will be fixed in about a month. Found a 30k mile engine for it already. I don't have the space or tools to swap it myself anymore, so the engine plus installation will be $2300 + new clutch while it's out + header to eliminate the close-coupled cat that killed it in the first place. So, around $2700 total.



Last time we spoke you estimated it at a lot more.  So looks like you are saving some cash.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Last time we spoke you estimated it at a lot more.  So looks like you are saving some cash.



Yeah, lucked out on finding a good, low-mileage engine. Everything else was high mileage, which I didn't want, so my only other option would've been a rebuild, which would've cost me $2200 just for the engine, not including labor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, lucked out on finding a good, low-mileage engine. Everything else was high mileage, which I didn't want, so my only other option would've been a rebuild, which would've cost me $2200 just for the engine, not including labor.



Good find then bro.  I wish you the best of luck dude


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah. Thanks cp.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey gents, looks like I will have funds to do an upgrade end of the month. if money's tight, then an AMD 620. But if I can stretch it, either a 965 with one of the 785G chipset boards, or a I5 750 on a really cheap MSI or Intel board.

Which would make the better cruncher?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Hey gents, looks like I will have funds to do an upgrade end of the month. if money's tight, then an AMD 620. But if I can stretch it, either a 965 with one of the 785G chipset boards, or a I5 750 on a really cheap MSI or Intel board.
> 
> Which would make the better cruncher?



I think the i5 as it will clock higher.  WCG is all about speed.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the i5 as it will clock higher.  WCG is all about speed.



Ok. Not much choice in boards though. Don't know if either are reasonable o/c ers.

http://titan-ice.co.za/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=32_190&products_id=2240

http://zapsonline.co.za/?page_id=3&category=1272&product_id=34243


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Ok. Not much choice in boards though. Don't know if either are reasonable o/c ers.
> 
> http://titan-ice.co.za/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=32_190&products_id=2240
> 
> http://zapsonline.co.za/?page_id=3&category=1272&product_id=34243



I would go with the MSI.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2010)

+1 Msi


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

+2 msi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Guys, anybody know what happened to ION?  He hasn't been on since the 12th and as far as I know he was back from vacation.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, anybody know what happened to ION?  He hasn't been on since the 12th and as far as I know he was back from vacation.



I don't know, hopefully nothing happened.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I don't know, hopefully nothing happened.



Same here man.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, anybody know what happened to ION?  He hasn't been on since the 12th and as far as I know he was back from vacation.



I hope that everything goes well for him


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, anybody know what happened to ION?  He hasn't been on since the 12th and as far as I know he was back from vacation.



I've got quite a list of people that have just dropped off the face of the earth, that I'd really like to know where they went too. I hope that Ion doesn't make that list. I'm guessing he's just been busy. 

I'm starting my Masters thesis now, so b/t work, school and kids, I'm guessing my TPU time will easily be cut in half for the next year or so. No way around it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, anybody know what happened to ION?  He hasn't been on since the 12th and as far as I know he was back from vacation.


Wow, I hope everythings OK. I just sent him a PSU for an X-mas present and I was hoping it would get put to good use. I have his address to send a letter if he does not pop-in in the next few weeks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I've got quite a list of people that have just dropped off the face of the earth, that I'd really like to know where they went too. I hope that Ion doesn't make that list. I'm guessing he's just been busy.
> 
> I'm starting my Masters thesis now, so b/t work, school and kids, I'm guessing my TPU time will easily be cut in half for the next year or so. No way around it.



Yeah, I would like to see a few people back, but hey maybe they are on to better things.

Good luck one what you are doing Paul, you do what you gotta do 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, I hope everythings OK. I just sent him a PSU for an X-mas present and I was hoping it would get put to good use. I have his address to send a letter if he does not pop-in in the next few weeks.



Damn, keep us posted if you do send a letter or something man.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, anybody know what happened to ION?  He hasn't been on since the 12th and as far as I know he was back from vacation.








He still crunshing , he is probably busy


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hopefully just Xmas and the New Year have taken it's toll and he is still in a drunken stupor in the Bahamas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Hopefully just Xmas and the New Year have taken it's toll and he is still in a drunken stupor in the Bahamas



I think he was back from vacation already though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 18, 2010)

You guys still got me!    One of them on that list is FordGt right?.. I've not seen him in awhile, but I did see where you stickied My Ez config post per FordGT Paulieg. So, you've talked to him?

I'll update that post to to reflect the new version.


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2010)

nah, ford's still around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

hat said:


> nah, ford's still around.



I saw him post in a thread the other day, maybe like  2 or 3 days ago.  So yeah he's around.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 18, 2010)

I ordered my psu and cpu yesterday, I must receive them Friday, January 22 
I chose an AMD 620 for the low price but my next purchase will be a i7 (with my tax refund)

What is your opinion about the Thermaltake Toughpower 650 Watts (i'm not a big fan of thermaltake but for 70$ instead of 110$ I thought it was a good deal)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got a PM from stanhemi who was worried that something was wrong here.  I'm not going to be able to get on TPU nearly as much this semester as I was last semester, school is busier for me so I have less time.  I'd just like to reassure everyone, things are still going fine here, I'm going to continue to crunch, but my posts are likely going to be limited for now.

EDIT:  I would just like to  apologize for all of the concern about where I've been, I promise I won't keep you hanging like this in the future


----------



## neoreif (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice to know that your doing fine Bro! We just missed you here in the forums!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Nice to know that your doing fine Bro! We just missed you here in the forums!



I'll try to get on more, but I've been busy recently, and, unfortunately, I have to put school at a higher priority than TPU.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll try to get on more, but I've been busy recently, and, unfortunately, I have to put school at a higher priority than TPU.



Which is in my opinion, the right thing to do! A big cheers to you man and hope school goes well for you too!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2010)

Just so the team knows, I'm going to be taking my Q9400 offline (probably permanently) come this weekend.  However, it's going to be replaced with an OCed Phenom II X4 955 (hopefully @ 3.6-3.8ghz), so my PPD should increase a bit.  I'll talk to the friend I'm selling the Q9400 to about running WCG on it, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## KieX (Jan 19, 2010)

50% bad news. My main rig is down for a major maintenance overhaul. I only really do this once a year, but it does take a few days. Incredible how much dust gets into a 24/7 rig without filters. The second cruncher will keep going at it though.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 19, 2010)

High winds and a couple random power outages forced me to leave the i7 off for 8 hours, I let the Phenom keep going though  Turns out there were no other outages, but I couldn't risk my new i7.


----------



## KieX (Jan 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Just so the team knows, I'm going to be taking my Q9400 offline (probably permanently) come this weekend.  However, it's going to be replaced with an OCed Phenom II X4 955 (hopefully @ 3.6-3.8ghz), so my PPD should increase a bit.  I'll talk to the friend I'm selling the Q9400 to about running WCG on it, but I'm not optimistic.



Install it as a service so he doesn't even notice? OK, maybe not the moral thing to do... but you could suggest that to him as a way for him to not need to worry/care about it affecting his daily computing. Good luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I just got a PM from stanhemi who was worried that something was wrong here.  I'm not going to be able to get on TPU nearly as much this semester as I was last semester, school is busier for me so I have less time.  I'd just like to reassure everyone, things are still going fine here, I'm going to continue to crunch, but my posts are likely going to be limited for now.
> 
> EDIT:  I would just like to  apologize for all of the concern about where I've been, I promise I won't keep you hanging like this in the future


hey man glad you are ok.  We all were worried, don't you ever do that again! 
good luck with school bro that is a priority bro, no worries.



KieX said:


> 50% bad news. My main rig is down for a major maintenance overhaul. I only really do this once a year, but it does take a few days. Incredible how much dust gets into a 24/7 rig without filters. The second cruncher will keep going at it though.


 hey man you gotta do it, no worries.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2010)

KieX said:


> Install it as a service so he doesn't even notice? OK, maybe not the moral thing to do... but you could suggest that to him as a way for him to not need to worry/care about it affecting his daily computing. Good luck



I'll ask him, I would really like to keep it crunching, but it will be his so I don't want to do something he doesn't want me to do.  It currently gets ~1800 PPD, and although I'm sure he won't have it on all of the time, I hope to still get some PPD from it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 20, 2010)

I got some good news... I got the board and RAM today for the i7.Waiting on bog. to get the new i7's for him so i can get one of the old ones from him then i will have a i7 and X2 crunching for the team. 
Sorry for the low numbers i haven't had a rig to crunch with since the last of the P4 rigs bit the dust and the phenom...well i'm not sure WTF is going on with that so i gave up


----------



## ERazer (Jan 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got some good news... I got the board and RAM today for the i7.Waiting on bog. to get the new i7's for him so i can get one of the old ones from him then i will have a i7 and X2 crunching for the team.
> Sorry for the low numbers i haven't had a rig to crunch with since the last of the P4 rigs bit the dust and the phenom...well i'm not sure WTF is going on with that so i gave up



no worries bud, we all got our downtime, hope u get ur rigs up soon


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got some good news... I got the board and RAM today for the i7.Waiting on bog. to get the new i7's for him so i can get one of the old ones from him then i will have a i7 and X2 crunching for the team.
> Sorry for the low numbers i haven't had a rig to crunch with since the last of the P4 rigs bit the dust and the phenom...well i'm not sure WTF is going on with that so i gave up



Good luck with the i7, it should do as much as my Q9400, Q6600, E6550, P8600, and P4s


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

Its good to see so many of us crunchers make the move to i7, the PPD boost is great


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Its good to see so many of us crunchers make the move to i7, the PPD boost is great



I may at some point, but for now I'm going to have to be satisfied with a Phenom II X4  (which at least should provide a decent boost over the Q9400)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Tim, that's great news bro.  Can't wait till you start crunching with it


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I may at some point, but for now I'm going to have to be satisfied with a Phenom II X4  (which at least should provide a decent boost over the Q9400)



Phenom IIs are no slouch either, just be sure to give it a nice overclock for best results


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Phenom IIs are no slouch either, just be sure to give it a nice overclock for best results



I haven't had an AMD since the Athlon XP (a 3000+ OCed @ 2.7ghz, that was an awesome system---I'm looking forward to going back to AMD), so I'll probably have to PM you with regards to advice on OCing the 955


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I haven't had an AMD since the Athlon XP (a 3000+ OCed @ 2.7ghz, that was an awesome system---I'm looking forward to going back to AMD), so I'll probably have to PM you with regards to advice on OCing the 955



I think POS might be better to assist you there, Im as familiar with AMDs as you are  

With the Black Editions though it can be easy- just up the multiplier and adjust Vcore until stable. My current oc is just an increase in the Multi at stock Vcore


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I think POS might be better to assist you there, Im as familiar with AMDs as you are
> 
> With the Black Editions though it can be easy- just up the multiplier and adjust Vcore until stable. My current oc is just an increase in the Multi at stock Vcore



Well that's easy 
Do I do it through the BIOS like I'm used to, or should I use AMD Overdrive?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 20, 2010)

@ion Bios is the way to go bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

This is how I overclock:

1-Start AOD, raise clock slightly and stress test or whatever you do to check if stable.
2- if stable restart save settings in BIOS and load them.  Then repeat step 1 again.  If not stable I keep tweaking in windows till it is.

Somethings you have to change in BIOS regardless so that's a different story, but clocking in windows is actually very helpful if you ask me.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 20, 2010)

starting to warm up hre q6600 was running 55c now its up to 67c  cant imagine wats gonna be summer time might back off on OC or just need better HS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

ERazer said:


> starting to warm up hre q6600 was running 55c now its up to 67c  cant imagine wats gonna be summer time might back off on OC or just need better HS



It's better to crunch at stock consistently than on and off due to heat at overclocked speeds.  If anything undervolt it and put it back to stock


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well that's easy
> Do I do it through the BIOS like I'm used to, or should I use AMD Overdrive?



use k10stat (preferably + the OC tool of your manufacturer). its as good as bios, and has NB-Vid integrated, for those that lack the Bios option.  in fact i need it, in combination with Fox One, to be able to clock the NB higher than 2400, due to that reason!
also, it shouldnt be bugged. never had problems with it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> use k10stat (preferably + the OC tool of your manufacturer). its as good as bios, and has NB-Vid integrated, for those that lack the Bios option.  in fact i need it, in combination with Fox One, to be able to clock the NB higher than 2400, due to that reason!
> also, it shouldnt be bugged. never had problems with it!



I need to use that, I keep forgetting.  K10 stat also works very well I have heard.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need to use that, I keep forgetting.  K10 stat also works very well I have heard.



it was used during the 7ghz OC... should be enough for our low-end OC,eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe our low clocks are not good enough for it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe our low clocks are not good enough for it



ah its fine! k10stat has a heart for noobs like us!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

That's good to hear


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

So what I am going to want to do is get stable settings via AMD Overdrive, and then go enter those settings (FSB, multiplier, voltage, etc) in the BIOS?  I'm not looking for extreme OCs, somewhere in the range of 3.6-3.8ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

That's how i do it ION


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's how i do it ION



I don't want to OC too much because things would be loud (extra heat), and I don't want to risk burning out the CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah efficiency is something to keep in mind while crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah efficiency is something to keep in mind while crunching.



I don't pay the power bill, so I don't care if it uses an extra 15w or so, but if it's louder my parents complain at me more, so I try to keep it as silent as possible 
My current C2Q system is silent except for the 8800GT (which sounds like a vacuum at full load)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Quietness/ power/ heat, that all falls under efficiency though.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Quietness/ power/ heat, that all falls under efficiency though.



Tell me about it. I understand the whole power bill thing. I'm down to just the iMac crunching. Just can't afford any more than that. Debating whether or not to start the 8800folding again or not. Probably will after I'm done using it to convert all my HD DVDs to something usable on my ps3.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 21, 2010)

wondering how mad the GF would be if i grabed a quad to replace the last x2 in place of her V-Day gift


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wondering how mad the GF would be if i grabed a quad to replace the last x2 in place of her V-Day gift



Depends on what creative (cheap) alternative you can find to make up for it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Depends on what creative (cheap) alternative you can find to make up for it



I'm already going "cheap" I am getting the 1/5th cart ring in place of the 1/2c (she can live with it.I already bought her 2 diamond necklaces one 1/2crt other 1/5th)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Quietness/ power/ heat, that all falls under efficiency though.



I'm considering stopping on the 8800GT because it's loud and runs hot, but it's my only thing for F@H, so I may just pick up a new cooler so it's not as loud.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Tell me about it. I understand the whole power bill thing. I'm down to just the iMac crunching. Just can't afford any more than that. Debating whether or not to start the 8800folding again or not. Probably will after I'm done using it to convert all my HD DVDs to something usable on my ps3.



Yeah bro, when I had the three rigs including the i7 the a/c never went off, the room was steaming bro.  That kills your power bill believe it or not.


p_o_s_pc said:


> wondering how mad the GF would be if i grabed a quad to replace the last x2 in place of her V-Day gift



   "Deadman walking!"  LOL


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm considering stopping on the 8800GT because it's loud and runs hot, but it's my only thing for F@H, so I may just pick up a new cooler so it's not as loud.



Get one of the accelero rev 2 coolers for it. I have one with a 800rpm 120mm fan on a 8800gt and my folding temps never go above 60c, plus you can't even here the fan. You can find them used for about $20. Maybe make a wtb thread asking for one, I bet you could find it that way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Get one of the accelero rev 2 coolers for it. I have one with a 800rpm 120mm fan on a 8800gt and my folding temps never go above 60c, plus you can't even here the fan. You can find them used for about $20. Maybe make a wtb thread asking for one, I bet you could find it that way.



He can start off with our "Crunchers Helping Crunchers" thread.  Never know who might have one and is willing to send it over for shipping or what not.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm already going "cheap" I am getting the 1/5th cart ring in place of the 1/2c (she can live with it.I already bought her 2 diamond necklaces one 1/2crt other 1/5th)



damn,that gets really expensive for you!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Get one of the accelero rev 2 coolers for it. I have one with a 800rpm 120mm fan on a 8800gt and my folding temps never go above 60c, plus you can't even here the fan. You can find them used for about $20. Maybe make a wtb thread asking for one, I bet you could find it that way.



I've been looking into one of those, I'll see what I can find, I should be selling some old stuff soon-ish and then I would have the money to pick one up.  60c sounds great, my 8800GT folds most WUs at 80-85c and it's loud then


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've been looking into one of those, I'll see what I can find, I should be selling some old stuff soon-ish and then I would have the money to pick one up.  60c sounds great, my 8800GT folds most WUs at 80-85c and it's loud then



I'll make a $10 contribution to your 8800GT cooling solution, just PM me when the time comes


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I'll make a $10 contribution to your 8800GT cooling solution, just PM me when the time comes



Wow, that's very generous!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's very generous!



I'll tell you what, when you find one let me and onedub know.  If I have my tax money by then we'll take care of it for you.  Deal?


----------



## hat (Jan 21, 2010)

Remember when I was making posts about my vcore reading changing in coretemp while stressing the system? Well, I cleared my CMOS and my core voltage was still auto detected as 1.275v, but coretemp and cpuz both insist that it's at 1.325v whenever the processor gets stressed. wtf?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

hat said:


> Remember when I was making posts about my vcore reading changing in coretemp while stressing the system? Well, I cleared my CMOS and my core voltage was still auto detected as 1.275v, but coretemp and cpuz both insist that it's at 1.325v whenever the processor gets stressed. wtf?



As weird and abnormal as it sounds, just leave it alone.  Clearly the board is setting it at that regardless of what you do.  As long as temps are good and it's not overvolting we are ok.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

_*TPU has now moved into 34th spot.  It's a slow climb from here, but slowly but surely we are getting there.  Great job everyone and keep up the amazing work you'll are doing.*_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll tell you what, when you find one let me and onedub know.  If I have my tax money by then we'll take care of it for you.  Deal?



Wow, that's awesome of you CP!  I'll let you know what I find


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

No problem bro, I'm broke now but if I have my tax money by then I'll pitch in


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

just joined TPU WCG team today i think? joined at the homepage and set the boinc thing up for wcg .

+ ill be getting another used dualcore pc thing to crunch tomorrow,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just joined TPU WCG team today i think? joined at the homepage and set the boinc thing up for wcg .
> 
> + ill be getting another used dualcore pc thing to crunch tomorrow,



Welcome aboard bro I really thank you for joining.  Check out the link below for everything you need to know about WCG and our team 

ION's WCG Essentials Thread


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

Thx man! i'll def check it out, have it set to crunch when i dont use my pc, its on 24/7 anyways so why not i thought, 

1 question though, can i fold and crunch on the same pc? the one i'll be getting has a C2d e 5200 and a 8800gtx, the 5200 will be oc'ed to around 3.5.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Thx man! i'll def check it out, have it set to crunch when i dont use my pc, its on 24/7 anyways so why not i thought,
> 
> 1 question though, can i fold and crunch on the same pc? the one i'll be getting has a C2d e 5200 and a 8800gtx, the 5200 will be oc'ed to around 3.5.



You sure can.  You can run WCG for crunching and the F@H client for folding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

cool then, it can serve the rest of its days as a folder/cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cool then, it can serve the rest of its days as a folder/cruncher



That's greatly appreciated.

I'm plotting some ideas in my head of how to eliminate the heat by crunching from my room.  If it works out I'll start folding as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

just open your windows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just open your windows



worse, It's Miami bro 

Naw, once I have it figured out I'll share my thoughts.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

geez, what temps do you have there? in celcius, not fahrenheit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> geez, what temps do you have there? in celcius, not fahrenheit



It's 1am right now.  24ºc.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

phew, thats hawt 

its freezing in denmark and its 7 in the morning and i have like 1 feet snow outside, its insane


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> phew, thats hawt
> 
> its freezing in denmark and its 7 in the morning and i have like 1 feet snow outside, its insane



yeah that temp outside, plus two rigs full throttle crunching all day it builds up a lot of heat in the room man.


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2010)

7C here in london. And good news, main rig back up and crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> 7C here in london. And good news, main rig back up and crunching



Great news man.  We need the extra push for the WCG Team challenges.  In the Winter 2010 one we are just getting edged by Broadbandreports Team Discovery. We need to overtake them again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

i can only imagine, in the summertime i have this 120mm fan with long cable on it and use it as a ventilator for my hands 

dut damn, poor you, then you wont sleep very well i guess?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i can only imagine, in the summertime i have this 120mm fan with long cable on it and use it as a ventilator for my hands
> 
> dut damn, poor you, then you wont sleep very well i guess?



I have the a/c blasting right now so it's actually cool in my room.  But my power bill punches me in the face, puts me in a headlock, and tortures me till I tap out at the end of the month if I keep the a/c blasting everyday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah i forgot you guys over there abuse those things, but i guess its necessary when you have that kinda heat? is it hot all year?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i forgot you guys over there abuse those things, but i guess its necessary when you have that kinda heat? is it hot all year?



Yeah, well in November, December the weather has been actually nice, not too hot like in Summer 99-102ºF.  We had about two weeks of pretty cool weather, like 0-2ºC.  But it's gone now. 


I'm going to bed guys, take care and I'll catch up on what I miss tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

sounds nice compared to the antarctic here in denmark:-D

but sleep tight dude, cya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds nice compared to the antarctic here in denmark:-D
> 
> but sleep tight dude, cya



yeah weather here in Winter is just pleasing, but not really cold unless the unusual we had here for about two weeks.  Off I go, Later


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2010)

I was just checking my statistics when I saw this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was just checking my statistics when I saw this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/wcg_.png



 isn't that a bad # or something?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

My numbers are going to be WAY down for a few days while I work out some hardware "reorganization". Won't be too long though.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 22, 2010)

I received my electricity  bill yesterday  and the Wife not happy at all 

i need to stop some of my crunshers for some days shadedshu  

Wifeme

sorry guys

(I'll put the bill at my name today and hide 2 rigs in my locker)


----------



## ERazer (Jan 22, 2010)

My output gonna be low too, internet @ home is down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> My numbers are going to be WAY down for a few days while I work out some hardware "reorganization". Won't be too long though.



Mind sharing the details ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I received my electricity  bill yesterday  and the Wife not happy at all
> 
> i need to stop some of my crunshers for some days shadedshu
> 
> ...


damn man, hope you can get it figured out bro 



ERazer said:


> My output gonna be low too, internet @ home is down


hope you hav net back up soon.  Looks like lotta people our having issues.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2010)

And, on top of this, my output is going to be down this weekend as I switch to Phenom II and OC a bit 
These are not going to be very good days for the daily updates


----------



## hat (Jan 22, 2010)

*hat's table*

Please give a warm welcome to the newest addition to the TPU WCG family: my table (I will be setting my laptop on it, which I plan to bring back to the TPU WCG team sometime this weekend). Hand-made by me in my wood shop class at school out of wood from a sawmill somewhere... planed, squared, sanded, assembled etc. EVERYTHING was hand-made by me.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 22, 2010)

hat said:


> Please give a warm welcome to the newest addition to the TPU WCG family: my table (I will be setting my laptop on it, which I plan to bring back to the TPU WCG team sometime this weekend). Hand-made by me in my wood shop class at school out of wood from a sawmill somewhere... planed, squared, sanded, assembled etc. EVERYTHING was hand-made by me.
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/11l7uow.jpg



Look very nice! Gj bud


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice table hat. Back when I was at school my most epic woodwork was a ping pong racket and a pyramid shaped intercom.

EDIT: (crappy in comparrison) Should make a whole set of furniture for the house mate


----------



## hat (Jan 22, 2010)

I would if I could. In fact, maybe someday I will... this is my senior year and I hope to be moving out on my own, and it would be superfuckingawesome if I had a bunch of stuff I hand made. I don't know if the school would let me go and use the shop after I graduate though... but seriously, the pride, durability, and cost that comes with handmade furniture would be unbelieveable.

But seriously, this table is the Woods 1 project. There's 2, 3, and 4... I stayed after school a bunch of times cause I was falling behind and needed to catch up... and the things that other people build in woods 3 are far epicer than this table. People are making benches and chairs that would probably survive for a thousand years if kept inside and not abused.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 22, 2010)

hat said:


> Please give a warm welcome to the newest addition to the TPU WCG family: my table (I will be setting my laptop on it, which I plan to bring back to the TPU WCG team sometime this weekend). Hand-made by me in my wood shop class at school out of wood from a sawmill somewhere... planed, squared, sanded, assembled etc. EVERYTHING was hand-made by me.
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/11l7uow.jpg



 Very Nice bro! I don't know why, but that just reminded me of my old shop teacher.. hehehe dude was on steriods! had a handlebar moustache and about 6'6"!.. My buddy and I were carring a long 2x4 from each end. Our shop teacher had been working on a kick ass table like yours for a few weeks. Well, he had finished it and left it on top of a bench table and well... lol we knocked it off, and it broke into 50 pieces!... He was so mad he grabed a 2x4, and snapped it with his bare hands!  It was about 20 years ago!... lol I feel old now!..hehehe


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2010)

Thought of making a wood computer case? EDIT: Could make something that houses all your crunching rigs in a box


----------



## theonedub (Jan 22, 2010)

I shut my rig down to install my Megahalem and when I booted it back up it would only recognize 1.99gb out of the 4gb RAM I have installed. I have it all fixed now, I think. What a nightmare and hassle. I think I will make a thread about it just incase anyone else ever runs into the issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> And, on top of this, my output is going to be down this weekend as I switch to Phenom II and OC a bit
> These are not going to be very good days for the daily updates



  We are gonna get pounded!


hat said:


> Please give a warm welcome to the newest addition to the TPU WCG family: my table (I will be setting my laptop on it, which I plan to bring back to the TPU WCG team sometime this weekend). Hand-made by me in my wood shop class at school out of wood from a sawmill somewhere... planed, squared, sanded, assembled etc. EVERYTHING was hand-made by me.
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/11l7uow.jpg



 That looks great bro, WOW!



theonedub said:


> I shut my rig down to install my Megahalem and when I booted it back up it would only recognize 1.99gb out of the 4gb RAM I have installed. I have it all fixed now, I think. What a nightmare and hassle. I think I will make a thread about it just incase anyone else ever runs into the issue.


So what was the problem?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I shut my rig down to install my Megahalem and when I booted it back up it would only recognize 1.99gb out of the 4gb RAM I have installed. I have it all fixed now, I think. What a nightmare and hassle. I think I will make a thread about it just incase anyone else ever runs into the issue.



Nice, so the i7 is up and crunching?

Bro, I almost have the money to get the board.. hehehe I hope soon..  It has a lot to do with how it goes tonight too..lol My buddy called me last night and hes wife wants to hook me up with her friend at work.. I figure it's going to be bad..lol cause they are really selling it!.. we all are going out tonight..  the things i do for my friends..lol If it turns out bad i'll get hammered... If we hit it off i'm going to get hammered!(Velvet knows how we do it!... ) Either way I hope I don't have to reach into my pc funds..lol Wish me luck guys!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 23, 2010)

Rather than make a thread I will address the problem here. The rig in question is WCG0 in my system specs.

After installing the Megahalems, booting into the BIOS on my EVGA P55 SLI (A51 BIOS) showed that there was only 2040MB RAM installed. Exiting and booting into Win 7 x64 shows that 4GB is installed but only 1.99gb is usable. Under resource monitor the remaining 2gb is listed as "hardware reserved". Apparently many believe this is due to some error in the remapping feature, im not so sure. 

What I attempted to fix it and the results: 

-Clear the CMOS via reset button on MB *Result: * No help, same issue still persists

-Reflash the A51 BIOS using EVGAs Windows based Flash Utility *Result: * No help. 

-Reflash to Legacy BIOS (A39)  *Result: * No help. 

-Reflash from A39 to A51 BIOS  *Result: * No help. 

-Remove CPU and inspect for proper pin contacts on CPU and no broken or bent pins on motherboard  *Result: * Everything looked good marks on all contacts, no change in situation. 

-Complete removal of all heatsink mounting hardware  *Result: * No help. 

-Multiple reseatings of CPU and Heastsink including hardware  *Result: * No help. 

-Complete removal of RAM and reseating of modules in all slots (at least 15 times) *Result: * No help. 

At this point I'm at that WTF moment and getting ready to request an RMA on the board. Out of desperation I reflash the BIOS again to A51, remove the entire MB from case, and put everything back together as if it were a new install. Machine posts with 4 GB RAM in BIOS, but Win 7 will not boot. Use the recovery option and do a system restore and Win7 boots fine, shows all RAM is avail. 

Got my dual GPU F@H software setup again (system restore kindly removed it) and redid my OC in the BIOS- so far so good. I can't really determine what the heck happened to the board or what part actually fixed it. My apologies to whoever else has this problem. Im not so sure that I will not have to RMA this board later if the problem comes back up. 

On the brighter side even with a not so great application of AS5 and slightly cooler ambient temps this is what the Mega is accomplishing (HT on):






I will see about editing this later with some more detail in hopes it will help someone else, but right now Im tired of working and thinking about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Rather than make a thread I will address the problem here. The rig in question is WCG0 in my system specs.
> 
> After installing the Megahalems, booting into the BIOS on my EVGA P55 SLI (A51 BIOS) showed that there was only 2040MB RAM installed. Exiting and booting into Win 7 x64 shows that 4GB is installed but only 1.99gb is usable. Under resource monitor the remaining 2gb is listed as "hardware reserved". Apparently many believe this is due to some error in the remapping feature, im not so sure.
> 
> ...



The Mega is a big heavy cooler, maybe it was slightly bending the board or it was on to tight. I don't know man, but I had something weird happen only that I had a dead RAM slot .  Thanks for sharing, hope the problem does not return.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 23, 2010)

may not be much but i got 2 of the P4's crunching again(the 3ghz HT and 2.4ghz IIRC) 
replaced the PSU in the 2.4ghz and replaced the ram and heatsink in the 3ghz

btw i don't think i will be putting a mega on my i7 when i get it done. I think i will stick with the FORT 120 or go water for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> may not be much but i got 2 of the P4's crunching again(the 3ghz HT and 2.4ghz IIRC)
> replaced the PSU in the 2.4ghz and replaced the ram and heatsink in the 3ghz
> 
> btw i don't think i will be putting a mega on my i7 when i get it done. I think i will stick with the FORT 120 or go water for it



Moar crunching power


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2010)

I now have the X4 955, and, for WCG, it appears to be about on par with the Q9400 @ stock speeds.  Unfortunately, it runs hot as hell, even with 2 exhaust fans and a Xigmatek HDT-S963, it's still pushing 65c at load (stock clocks), and the top/sides/back of the case are significantly more than warm to the touch.
And the 92mm fan on the Xiggy is screaming away trying to keep things cool, but, unfortunately, unsuccessfully


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you guys ever notice that there is 16,776 teams in WCG and we are better than 16,742 of them?  Looking at it this way, makes me want to buy some booze!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you guys ever notice that there is 16,776 teams in WCG and we are better than 16,742 of them?  Looking at it this way, makes me want to buy some booze!



Is this just an excuse?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you guys ever notice that there is 16,776 teams in WCG and we are better than 16,742 of them?  Looking at it this way, makes me want to buy some booze!



we count to the crunching elite, dont worry i have my booze atm! nice Vodka Bull! because i also lowered nearly all my subtimings to 4, the ram is so damn responsible now, only the writes in everest are under 10000


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mind sharing the details ?



Just getting the 965 and a new SSD up and running. Also waiting on a 5870, which is coming monday. I've switched out some of my stuff for the AMD to optimize it for gaming and day to day stuff. After this is done, my plan is to keep the i7's exclusive to crunching. The AMD rig will be daily driver and gaming exclusively, and shut down at night.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Is this just an excuse?



Kinda 



Paulieg said:


> Just getting the 965 and a new SSD up and running. Also waiting on a 5870, which is coming monday. I've switched out some of my stuff for the AMD to optimize it for gaming and day to day stuff. After this is done, my plan is to keep the i7's exclusive to crunching. The AMD rig will be daily driver and gaming exclusively, and shut down at night.



Sounds good.  So you just gonna have a little crunching fleet and leave the AMD for just your daily driver.  Sounds good to me bro


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kinda
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.  So you just gonna have a little crunching fleet and leave the AMD for just your daily driver.  Sounds good to me bro



Yeah, efficient crunching and reasonable power bill FTW.


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

I am wanting a 5XXX series ATI for my main rig. 4870X2 uses too much power when it's idle. Crunching with graphics on idle my rig conumes 300W as opposed to 100W of the other quad with integreated graphics. On the electricity bill that translates to £23 vs. £6 so a lower power consuming gfx card at idle would make MUCH difference


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, efficient crunching and reasonable power bill FTW.



I'm going to try and get a new desk soon and place it by my window. I'll then get some of these and route it out my bedroom window.  This way the heat goes outside and not in my room.  My TT case has a top fan but if that dumps some heat into the room that's ok.  If this plan works as planned and the heat is reduced drastically I will add more crunchers and do the same with them of course.  What do you think?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to try and get a new desk soon and place it by my window. I'll then get some of these and route it out my bedroom window.  This way the heat goes outside and not in my room.  My TT case has a top fan but if that dumps some heat into the room that's ok.  If this plan works as planned and the heat is reduced drastically I will add more crunchers and do the same with them of course.  What do you think?



I ran something like that for a short time. Are you going to cut the window glass and mount it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I ran something like that for a short time. Are you going to cut the window glass and mount it?



No, I plan on just opening the window enough to fit it and then covering the extra space up with plywood or something.  What would you recommend for that?


----------



## hat (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't use plywood. If it rains, the wood may come apart because of the glue.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2010)

Move to Denmark. There we crunch and fold to keep us warm in the winter time. Or, if you for some reason decide to stay in Florida I would suggest a acrylic 5-7 mm plate to fill the entire window opening. That is not recommended at ground level, in a bad area, and when you are not home


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, I plan on just opening the window enough to fit it and then covering the extra space up with plywood or something.  What would you recommend for that?



Fiberglass insulation....really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

hat said:


> Don't use plywood. If it rains, the wood may come apart because of the glue.



Good point!



mstenholm said:


> Move to Denmark. There we crunch and fold to keep us warm in the winter time. Or, if you for some reason decide to stay in Florida I would suggest a acrylic 5-7 mm plate to fill the entire window opening. That is not recommended at ground level, in a bad area, and when you are not home



my room is in the 2nd floor, so that wouldn't really be an issue.



Paulieg said:


> Fiberglass insulation....really.



Home depot has that?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good point!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure they do, I know Lowes does


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm pretty sure they do, I know Lowes does



I have a new Lowes close to my house, I gotta pass by when I'm ready to do this.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2010)

I was wanting to do the same thing for my crunching rigs, only I would be having the cold air from outside going into the intake fan!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I was wanting to do the same thing for my crunching rigs, only I would be having the cold air from outside going into the intake fan!



No cold air from outside here


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 24, 2010)

I just happened to look at my runtime today and saw this 






I've replaced my 5k BE with my Athlon II X3. It's currently crunching away at 3.3Ghz on 3 cores at stock voltage . The 4th core is magically unstable for some reason now so I can only use 3 .


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No cold air from outside here



It is a beautiful sunny day in Alaska and it is 18 degrees F (-8 C)


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm back with all my rigs.I reinstalled my Q9550 in my antec900 what a PITA (i hate this case no room,no cable management) here some pics








this is temporary I need another case


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I'm back with all my rigs.I reinstalled my Q9550 in my antec900 what a PITA (i hate this case no room,no cable management) here some pics
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/DSCF3010962.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/DSCF3014.jpg
> this is temporary I need another case



Mind sharing with me the BIOS settings you're using for your Q9550 and P5Q-E? wanna see if there's any scope for improvement with mine :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I just happened to look at my runtime today and saw this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/1337lol.png
> 
> I've replaced my 5k BE with my Athlon II X3. It's currently crunching away at 3.3Ghz on 3 cores at stock voltage . The 4th core is magically unstable for some reason now so I can only use 3 .


 



HammerON said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day in Alaska and it is 18 degrees F (-8 C)







stanhemi said:


> I'm back with all my rigs.I reinstalled my Q9550 in my antec900 what a PITA (i hate this case no room,no cable management) here some pics
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/DSCF3010962.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/DSCF3014.jpg
> this is temporary I need another case


That actually looks rather nice man   What's up with that front fan


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That actually looks rather nice man   What's up with that front fan



is it really necessary to mention this old fan


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 24, 2010)

good news i got more power for my farm now. I got the other X2 to run again 

so what i will have is 
i7 920@3.5ghz atleast
X2 5kBE@3ghz
X2 4200+@3ghz
E1500@stock 
X4 9500@stock 
p4 2.6ghz
p4HT 3ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> is it really necessary to mention this old fan



YES 



p_o_s_pc said:


> good news i got more power for my farm now. I got the other X2 to run again
> 
> so what i will have is
> i7 920@3.5ghz atleast
> ...



I'll be seeing your name on the pie charts soon my friend


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 24, 2010)

i hope bog sends the i7 soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 24, 2010)

you can do 3.8 at least if it is C0 rev, and 4.0 min if its D0, even higher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

My C0 did 4.2GHZ stable at  I believe 1.4 v or somethig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 24, 2010)

they are not bad at all the C0's mine did 4.0 24/7 on a Noctua NH-U12P cooler, but they tend to get a bit hotter than the D0 version, but still a very powerfull cpu.

and got my first wcg points today nearly 7k, i know its not much but im happy  
i can even play while it crunches,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

Good going bro


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

I was looking around my BIOS and found the Save and Load Profiles option that I thought was missing , now to experiment on a 200 BCLK. Just have to move some of my excess hardware first


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 24, 2010)

that should not be hard to reach, those new 1156 cpu's are oc'ing monsters


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good going bro



thx man! + ill be getting the other one up and running tomorrow, the PSu was dead, or died when i startet it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

Goo going don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 24, 2010)

will do 

but i was thinking, one of my friends buys and resells broke company's and sometime there is servers included and stuff like that, 

and one of them have this dual cpu motherboard

http://www.intel.com/Products/Desktop/Motherboards/D5400XS/D5400XS-overview.htm

+ 2 xeon E5430 

+ lik 8gigs of mem, so i thought about making it into a cruncher, i can get it very cheap, think its 400$ total, 

but how good is dual cpus for crunching? i can only imagine it is good but i really dont know that much about it.


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

The more cores the better. i7's with their HT 8 logical cores trash other 4 cores almost regardless of OC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will do
> 
> but i was thinking, one of my friends buys and resells broke company's and sometime there is servers included and stuff like that,
> 
> ...



That would be one sweet cruncher   You can send it to me if you don't want it.


----------



## hat (Jan 24, 2010)

The laptop is coming back to WCG today (somewhere between 60-80% because of heat)

WCG is online on my laptop now. 70% cpu usage


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2010)

hat said:


> The laptop is coming back to WCG today (somewhere between 60-80% because of heat)
> 
> WCG is online on my laptop now. 70% cpu usage



Awesome!


----------



## hat (Jan 25, 2010)

As soon as I get that 512mb stick of ddr I should be able to put it back on my athlon 2200 as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

good to hear that HAT


----------



## locoty (Jan 25, 2010)

what do i need to start crunching?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

locoty said:


> what do i need to start crunching?



Here you go my friend, these threads give you all you need.  

Getting BOINC Setup

WCG/BOINC Essentials


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2010)

locoty said:


> what do i need to start crunching?



Check out the guide in my sig, it should tell you everything you need to know


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 25, 2010)

by next week i should have the i7 done 

btw OT but i drove a 300M with alittle work done on it  it was great


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well im glad to say i've gotten the last of the components for my new cruncher/tech box rig for work the very last thing i need is a decent power supply and it will be ready for action! its a single core celeron 430 and will be up for 24/7 work very soon!


----------



## hat (Jan 25, 2010)

You gonna overclock it? You should be able to do 4GHz with that thing easily


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 25, 2010)

hat said:


> You gonna overclock it? You should be able to do 4GHz with that thing easily



I was thinking maybe a more modest 3 - 3.5ghz would do well considering it has a hand me down heatsink im not sure if it will be able to cope with the extra heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> I was thinking maybe a more modest 3 - 3.5ghz would do well considering it has a hand me down heatsink im not sure if it will be able to cope with the extra heat



We'll give you a secret on how that heatsink will take the extra heat if you tell us who that is in your avatar?  

Good going bro, another cruncher up and running, woohooo


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 25, 2010)

Argghh...U guys got me hooked!  Im already looking into replacing my 240 with a x4 or a Phenom II x4 if I can come up with funds.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We'll give you a secret on how that heatsink will take the extra heat if you tell us who that is in your avatar?
> 
> Good going bro, another cruncher up and running, woohooo



Susan Coffey 

now give me the secret plans damn it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Argghh...U guys got me hooked!  Im already looking into replacing my 240 with a x4 or a Phenom II x4 if I can come up with funds.


crunching I very addictie.  Too bad my wallett doesn't back me up 



Arrakis+9 said:


> Susan Coffey
> 
> now give me the secret plans damn it


I'll have to put the formula together. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well i successfully got it up to 3.6ghz stable so 100% overclock isnt bad


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would be one sweet cruncher   You can send it to me if you don't want it.



Right, and i'll even pay you just because you are gonna use it for crunching 

NOT! haha

but yeah i think it will be quite good, maybe use it as a file server at the same time, the case is freakin huge dude, i'll see if i can find a picture 

i think its this one  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but im not sure,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Well i successfully got it up to 3.6ghz stable so 100% overclock isnt bad



Good job 



(FIH) The Don said:


> Right, and i'll even pay you just because you are gonna use it for crunching
> 
> NOT! haha
> 
> but yeah i think it will be quite good, maybe use it as a file server at the same time, the case is freakin huge dude, i'll see if i can find a picture



When I started reading this post my eyes got realllly big, then I just


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 25, 2010)

haha gotcha  

but hey, we are on the same team so you're in it somehow i guess, 

but the small cruncher is still down, couldnt get a PSU today, the other one just made a huge bang and then it started smoking 
but nothing happend to the rest of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha gotcha
> 
> but hey, we are on the same team so you're in it somehow i guess,
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever had hardware die because of crunching.  Hope you get your PSU soon bro.  Oh and yes, I am in the same team as you


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

i just pushed the power button and then BOOM Headshot, and my room was all smoky


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i just pushed the power button and then BOOM Headshot, and my room was all smoky



I would have taken a shit and looked for cover.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

almost did man, it blow out a fuse? dont know if thats the right word, so there was total blackout, but nothing else happend so i'm just happy, it was some crappy old 400w noname thing, so now i bought a used OCZ modxstream 600w for 30$ that should do the job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> almost did man, it blow out a fuse? dont know if thats the right word, so there was total blackout, but nothing else happend so i'm just happy, it was some crappy old 400w noname thing, so now i bought a used OCZ modxstream 600w for 30$ that should do the job



Those OCZ's are good man you shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those OCZ's are good man you shouldn't have a problem with it.



i never had problems with it, the sli runs without hicup!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those OCZ's are good man you shouldn't have a problem with it.



+1 very surprising psu, despite some bad review. I love mine it stable and quiet(it the 700watt version)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

With Mass Effect 2 coming out and me without an Xbox360 I *may *have to take a little break from Folding/Crunching... Im going to try to borrow my old 360 from my brother first though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> With Mass Effect 2 coming out and me without an Xbox360 I *may *have to take a little break from Folding/Crunching... Im going to try to borrow my old 360 from my brother first though



unacceptable! shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i never had problems with it, the sli runs without hicup!



i know its OT, but did you ever recieve those zip ties? i shipped 500 to you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Well guys, good news.  My buddy who has not crunched in months has started up again with my ex Phenom II 940, and his moms Q6600.  Thats another 8 threads.  I've also sent a PM to Rammie asking if he can extend his stay at TPU slightly until our team challenges finish.  We need all the help we can get.  

This is the convo with me and my buddy 

white91tsiawd (8:41:15 PM): what would it take for you to crunch, any small bit.  maybe just nights. anything?
my buddy (8:41:29 PM): i can do that
white91tsiawd (8:41:57 PM): we need help with a challenge
my buddy (8:42:16 PM): cool ima put the phenom to crunch
white91tsiawd (8:42:27 PM):  i fucking love you bro!
my buddy (8:42:36 PM): lol ima put my moms to crunch in a bit
white91tsiawd (8:44:27 PM): anything helps, don't have to be all day man
my buddy (8:44:28 PM): im trying to get jobs now
white91tsiawd (8:44:34 PM): k 
my buddy (8:46:56 PM): the phenom is cruching already


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

what is that challenge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what is that challenge?



Here is the post

here is the thread

These are in memory of Jon (Loonym) who passed away from pancreatic cancer.  We are doing these challenges for him.  R.I.P.


----------



## hat (Jan 26, 2010)

Hah. I need that sick of ram


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Hah. I need that sick of ram



What kid of RAM are you looking for, send me a PM and I can see what I have.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Hah. I need that sick of ram



its coming your way bro i swear i'm sorry for the delay


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Hah. I need that sick of ram



"sick of ram" ~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> "sick of ram" ~



yeah dont you know? when you eat too much of it then your memory gets filled up and you go BSOD, happends to me all the time


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

Doesn't sound very pleasant


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

no! its pretty annoying when my eyes turn blue and i collapse


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm going to try, and add another C2D E7200 @ 3Ghz this week.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

i'll add my girlfriends lappy, its ALWAYS on haha, so might just put it to good use..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Just when everything was going great, my QX rig didn't want to connect to the net, then it was giving all sorts of weird issues.  I would do it tonight but there is not enough time as I will be going to sleep early.  Tomorrow soon as I get home from work I will give it a fresh install of W7 and see if that was the issue.  I had a buggy version of XP on it.  I'll keep you guys posted, I'll be doing a cruncher till tomorrow night.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just when everything was going great, my QX rig didn't want to connect to the net, then it was giving all sorts of weird issues.  I would do it tonight but there is not enough time as I will be going to sleep early.  Tomorrow soon as I get home from work I will give it a fresh install of W7 and see if that was the issue.  I had a buggy version of XP on it.  I'll keep you guys posted, I'll be doing a cruncher till tomorrow night.



Good luck bro! Hopefully its just a buggy OS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Good luck bro! Hopefully its just a buggy OS.



ahh fuck it, Imma do the install now.  Crap I hate myself for this!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Good luck bro! Hopefully its just a buggy OS.



+1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ahh fuck it, Imma do the install now.  Crap I hate myself for this!



LOL, no early nap for you dude, its like 5.30 in the morning here in denmark


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> LOL, no early nap for you dude, its like 5.30 in the morning here in denmark



I want to keep my job 

Naw, Install should be about 30, then let's say about 30 more for installing updated drivers and the necessary software.  I'll be good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

every now and then there must be sacrifices  so your job must go for the crunching cause.

jk dude, hope its just software related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> every now and then there must be sacrifices  so your job must go for the crunching cause.
> 
> jk dude, hope its just software related



I sure hope so too.  W7 is already installed.   that was fast!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

haha it sure is, only took me about 20mins on my GF's lappy, and thats oly some crappy dualcore thing, so yeah, all in all about an hour then you're good to go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha it sure is, only took me about 20mins on my GF's lappy, and thats oly some crappy dualcore thing, so yeah, all in all about an hour then you're good to go



Well connectivity issue seems to be there still.  I'm troubleshooting as we speak.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

sounds strange, do you have an ekstra network card laying around you can try with?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds strange, do you have an ekstra network card laying around you can try with?



naw.  I think it's fixed now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

cool, no worries then


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

Bad news. I am forced to sell my Xeon 3220 rig as I need some money I will give crunchers breaks on what I can. 
I am going to try and keep my three i7 rigs though I just broke the top ten for our team, but I doubt that will last long.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113772


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Bad news. I am forced to sell my Xeon 3220 rig as I need some money I will give crunchers breaks on what I can.
> I am going to try and keep my three i7 rigs though I just broke the top ten for our team, but I doubt that will last long.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113772



I was very close to selling stuff, but by the time I get the paypal transfer to my account I would have gotten paid already so not worth it.  GOod luck and hope you can get your things sorted out soon. :toast;


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok guys, back in business with the QX and with a slight overclock from 3.0 GHz to 3.3 GHz.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks bro!



Anytime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ^^






Guys, what's the max safe temp on these QX's?  

BTW, I hit 12k posts last night.  I'm over half way to 12.1k, I have no life!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy shit that is a lot of posts
I think someone needs a girlfriend~


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

On my Q9550 I liked to keep temps down below 60, but I have seen people well into the 70s on 24/7 OC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Holy shit that is a lot of posts
> I think someone needs a girlfriend~



Yeah it is a lot of posts.  Girlfriend?  meh, the right one will come eventually.  In the meantime I got my hookups.  



theonedub said:


> On my Q9550 I liked to keep temps down below 60, but I have seen people well into the 70s on 24/7 OC.



Well these maxed out at 62ºc during the last two weeks or so according to real temp, that was the absolute max the whole time it was up and running.  It should be fine.  Thanks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

now go to bed man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> now go to bed man!



I am bro.  The efforts of getting my friend to start crunching with two quads again, a couple of PM's and even some outside of TPU PM's that didn't go to well, I couldn't let these efforts be ruined because I was down a rig.  I can go to sleep in peace now.  Both rigs up and running, #'s on the QX will be down a bit as the work was lost, but still less damage than if I left it off till tomorrow after work.  Good night ladies and gents, Captain is outta this one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

all in all a job well done sire

cya


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, either they validated alot of pending WU's or that triple core that I recently added has had a bigger effect then I expected.




   That's a new high for me.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2010)

Good Job CP! 

And yea Win7 installs nice!. hehehe It installed on my Dell D620 with a CD t2400 1.8GHz and new Intel SSD 40Gb in 11 mins!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Wow, either they validated alot of pending WU's or that triple core that I recently added has had a bigger effect then I expected.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100126/Crazyness.png
> That's a new high for me.



Good job bro, keep up the good work.



Mindweaver said:


> Good Job CP!
> 
> And yea Win7 installs nice!. hehehe It installed on my Dell D620 with a CD t2400 1.8GHz and new Intel SSD 40Gb in 11 mins!



Thanks bro 

Yeah, it does install very quickly.  I'm amazed, RC1 never installed so quickly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys despite all the efforts im down a rig.  It keeps shutting down.  PSU fan was spinning violently.  So I'll start by there when I get home.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2010)

the i7 will be crunching tonight after alittle tweaking and finishing everything up


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the i7 will be crunching tonight after alittle tweaking and finishing everything up



Good to hear. What clock did you decide on?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Good to hear. What clock did you decide on?



3.68ghz @1.2v is what i have got so far. What do you have yours at?

@Supreme0verlord you won't overtake me I am adding the i7 tonight


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry for double post... look at what i added to the team


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @Supreme0verlord you won't overtake me I am adding the i7 tonight



Lol, we'll see about that....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Lol, we'll see about that....



why do you have crunching?

btw hows that gigabyte board treating you?


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2010)

3.8GHz is supposed to be the sweetspot for the i7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

hat said:


> 3.8GHz is supposed to be the sweetspot for the i7



i'm trying to keep my volts really low.It does 3.9ghz some what easy with more voltage


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys despite all the efforts im down a rig.  It keeps shutting down.  PSU fan was spinning violently.  So I'll start by there when I get home.



Which rig bro? Do you have a meter to test it? I picked up a sweet little Coolmax psu tester from newegg a few years ago. I just checked and it looks like they have made a few updates to it here (On/off switch). 




p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry for double post... look at what i added to the team



Very nice pos pc! What OS? x86 or x64? If it's a 32bit os you can gain more points on a 64bit. You probably know this, but I figured I would share.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2010)

Makes me want an i7 
But no moneys 

Maybe I can get some extra money this summer and buy an i7 then


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 3.68ghz @1.2v is what i have got so far. What do you have yours at?
> 
> @Supreme0verlord you won't overtake me I am adding the i7 tonight



3.51 at 1.176v  Im still exploring the BIOS, I think there is an option to leave Turbo mode on 100% which effectively will give me a 22x multi instead of 21x. The next time my ISP has issues (which could be any day) I will push it further since I won't be able to Fold without internet access. So far my voltages are nice and low and the the CPU is very cool, so I may push for 3.8-4.0 if the temps and voltage looks good. 

Its nice to see 8 WUs going at once, no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the i7 will be crunching tonight after alittle tweaking and finishing everything up



Awesome, how does it feel to have a i7? 



Mindweaver said:


> Which rig bro? Do you have a meter to test it? I picked up a sweet little Coolmax psu tester from newegg a few years ago. I just checked and it looks like they have made a few updates to it here (On/off switch).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's running now, I figured out what it was.  For some reason clearing CMOS on this board sets up the wrong frequencies raising FSB to 450 at stock voltages and all power saving features on ETC.  I just set it manually to 333*9 and I'm good to go.  I just had to rush to work so I didn't have time to check it.  It's crunching now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

i love the i7. it feels great(thats what she said ) nice to see 8threads at once. I am running a 32bit OS ATM but will be switching to 64bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i love the i7. it feels great(thats what she said ) nice to see 8threads at once. I am running a 32bit OS ATM but will be switching to 64bit



Good man, happy for you.  Your hard work is paying off.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

having the i7 and 2 X2's crunching in here is really hot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> having the i7 and 2 X2's crunching in here is really hot



Tell me about it, I know how that feels


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have dedicated crunchers you can stick a wifi card and put them in another room. I've gotten used to the heat over the years, but I just can't sleep with all the noise. Maybe the day I look to buy a house of my own I'll consider a "crunching room".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> If you have dedicated crunchers you can stick a wifi card and put them in another room. I've gotten used to the heat over the years, but I just can't sleep with all the noise. Maybe the day I look to buy a house of my own I'll consider a "crunching room".



I turn all my fans down at night and it becomes fairly quite.


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I turn all my fans down at night and it becomes fairly quite.



I'd like to that but my SFF cruncher would melt in no time. I had to ghetto mod a fan onto the side to keep it from roasting. Near 80C cores when it was in the same room as my main computer. London houses are well insulated so even with windows open, the heat just builds up like crazy.

Main computer is easier to sleep with, the Gentle Typhoons are silent and keep it cool


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> 3.51 at 1.176v  Im still exploring the BIOS, I think there is an option to leave Turbo mode on 100% which effectively will give me a 22x multi instead of 21x. The next time my ISP has issues (which could be any day) I will push it further since I won't be able to Fold without internet access. So far my voltages are nice and low and the the CPU is very cool, so I may push for 3.8-4.0 if the temps and voltage looks good.
> 
> Its nice to see 8 WUs going at once, no?



so my clocks with my volts aren't bad then? I'm sure with a better cooler and some more volts i could get it higher but i don't like the temps when i get it to around 1.3v

@CP can you bump the crunchers helping crunchers thread and add me on the list. I need any video card PCI or PCI-E and a decent 350w or higher PSU

That will get my last rig back up and running(the E1500)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'd like to that but my SFF cruncher would melt in no time. I had to ghetto mod a fan onto the side to keep it from roasting. Near 80C cores when it was in the same room as my main computer. London houses are well insulated so even with windows open, the heat just builds up like crazy.
> 
> Main computer is easier to sleep with, the Gentle Typhoons are silent and keep it cool



Damn. Well my AMD is in my TT Element S case as I'm sure you've seen.  It runs fairly cool.  The other cruncher is on a tech station so it also runs cool.


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was just stupid to think I could have an overclocked 775 Quad in SFF with decent temps. I'm considering going air cooling for the main rig and putting the H50 into the SFF. But that will depend on how hot it gets when summer/spring gets here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yeah, I was just stupid to think I could have an overclocked 775 Quad in SFF with decent temps. I'm considering going air cooling for the main rig and putting the H50 into the SFF. But that will depend on how hot it gets when summer/spring gets here.



You got pics of your case?  Or can you link me to pics of the SFF.


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow--I blew my laptop out (nothing special, blew the fan then blew the vent where the hot air from the cpu heatsink comes out) and with WCG at 100% I'm at 65c (with the laptop on my lap) instead of like 85c.

I think my laptop's gonna be running 100% instead of 40%-60%, hehe

Hopefully it will be even better once I get MX-2 on it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

hat thats great.. btw ram should be on its way today


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2010)

Hehe... can't wait to re-add the ol 2200+. Should be a bit more powerful than my laptop, as it's not as sensitive to temperature as my laptop is.

Damn, once I set it on my table (out of my lap) it loads at 59 degrees! Pretty good for a laptop... so much more work can be done by it now, and it will be near silent! before it sounded like a mini leafblower...


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You got pics of your case?  Or can you link me to pics of the SFF.



The innards from another post:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1709577&postcount=6139

The smaller PSU than meant for the case was to allow more space for cold air to seep into the case.

And the fan screwed and zip tied to the side:


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive got a Socket A Athlon 3000 (2.2ghz) I will be parting out soon, expect low prices.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> The innards from another post:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1709577&postcount=6139
> 
> The smaller PSU than meant for the case was to allow more space for cold air to seep into the case.
> ...



That's nice man   Love the fan mod


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

While on the subject of attaching fans to the outside of a case... 






A product of Crunchers helping Crunchers, born from the need of airflow in a case crowded by a Mega


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> While on the subject of attaching fans to the outside of a case...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/CIMG1168.jpg
> 
> A product of Crunchers helping Crunchers, born from the need of airflow in a case crowded by a Mega



   sick airflow FTW 


Here is my setup with the H50 installed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

it just keeps looking better and better ^^


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

CP- just  well done. 

I wish I could've picked up a megashadow, just for looks in my case with my hardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> CP- just  well done.
> 
> I wish I could've picked up a megashadow, just for looks in my case with my hardware



Mega is a great cooler man, I love that thing.

I notice that from having the fan on the H50 from full speed down to 950RPM's the temps actually drop a bit or remain the same.  Weird!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> sick airflow FTW
> 
> 
> Here is my setup with the H50 installed.
> ...



Very nice and clean looking box Cap'n


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> While on the subject of attaching fans to the outside of a case...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/CIMG1168.jpg
> 
> A product of Crunchers helping Crunchers, born from the need of airflow in a case crowded by a Mega



Yup, now that's what I call a REAL fan on the side of a case! 



Chicken Patty said:


> sick airflow FTW
> 
> 
> Here is my setup with the H50 installed.
> ...



CP, that's looking real nice man.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> While on the subject of attaching fans to the outside of a case...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/CIMG1168.jpg
> 
> A product of Crunchers helping Crunchers, born from the need of airflow in a case crowded by a Mega



That is a mf huge fan


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> sick airflow FTW
> 
> 
> Here is my setup with the H50 installed.
> ...



Wow! Nice brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

my i7 isn't showing anyplace on the stats  does it take so long for it to be added to my stats?
@CP it looks great.. Would you recommend it for the i7?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my i7 isn't showing anyplace on the stats  does it take so long for it to be added to my stats?
> @CP it looks great.. Would you recommend it for the i7?



can take a few days ;-)


Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks guys



how are the temps on the second gpu?


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, I came home from school and my laptop was loaded at 56*C. Must have been unbelieveably dusty, lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my i7 isn't showing anyplace on the stats  does it take so long for it to be added to my stats?
> @CP it looks great.. Would you recommend it for the i7?


It can take a few updates dude.   About the H50 certain reviews have achieved some nice temps with a overclocked i7.  It's not a bad bargain at all.


Velvet Wafer said:


> can take a few days ;-)
> 
> 
> how are the temps on the second gpu?



everything at default including fan speed they are 61 and 54.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It can take a few updates dude.   About the H50 certain reviews have achieved some nice temps with a overclocked i7.  It's not a bad bargain at all.
> 
> 
> everything at default including fan speed they are 61 and 54.



at load?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

how are my temps on the i7 that is what my temps are even after crunching overnight


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats not bad at all for a 920 @ that clock. Was the side panel open or shut (that is if you plan to use one at all)? Could you do me a favor and post up your NB temps and how the NB sink feels to the touch? NB temps are the thing that scared me the most about x58. Thanks!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

that looks pretty decent i think


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

Is that with the fan/heat sink as in your picture (air from top) ? Not bad at all but some spread. How long was the Real temp running?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> at load?



idle.


p_o_s_pc said:


> how are my temps on the i7 that is what my temps are even after crunching overnight
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/untitled.jpg


those are very good temps


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thats not bad at all for a 920 @ that clock. Was the side panel open or shut (that is if you plan to use one at all)? Could you do me a favor and post up your NB temps and how the NB sink feels to the touch? NB temps are the thing that scared me the most about x58. Thanks!


i will get you the temps when i find a progy that will check the temps for me


(FIH) The Don said:


> that looks pretty decent i think


thanks 


mstenholm said:


> Is that with the fan/heat sink as in your picture (air from top) ? Not bad at all but some spread. How long was the Real temp running?


check my new pic i changed case and direction of the heatsink but still the same temps 
real temp hasn't been running long but i have had it crunching for about 30min when i took that SS. I left real temp running and right now it is showing the same temps 



Chicken Patty said:


> idle.
> 
> those are very good temps



thanks.here is the kick... Its being cooled with a Rosewill fort 120+MX-2 with fan control on silent


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like you got a cool running CPU.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like you got a cool running CPU.



what is the highest safe temp for a i7? I am thinking about clocking it higher but don't want temps too high


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

You got a good cruncher there! What are the PDD predictions?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You got a good cruncher there! What are the PDD predictions?



no idea yet as they haven't shown on the stats. But from what i have seen around 3k ppd maybe CP can give us both an idea since he had a i7 before


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no idea yet as they haven't shown on the stats. But from what i have seen around 3k ppd maybe CP can give us both an idea since he had a i7 before



You can try this program by Ion:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1685795&postcount=1

I recon more than 3K without problem. My Q9550 does 2.7K and your i7 will have a breeze smashing that

Edit: Oops, looks like no i7 support yet


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

From what I have seen then >3500 is the norm, but I don't know if there are run 24/7. Mine will hopefully come before the weekend....and then we can race 

Edit: Mind you mine will be more "ghetto" then yours - it will be elevated from my work shop table by ½" by bolts with fans as needed around (no need I think, since it is 5-8 C in there). No case. I go for 4 GHz 24/7.


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a thought today... there may be a way for me to upgrade my Kuma to an Athlon II x2 240 *for free*. My aunt said she wants a new computer when she gets her income tax money... I origionally planned to get an Intel combo with an E3200, but I saw that they have the same combo deal for $8 more (but with free shipping, so it would probably work out cheaper in the end), except it has an Athlon II x2 240 and an am2/am2+/am3 board.

I could probably get her to agree to letting me build her pc with my processor, and then taking the 240 for myself. She said she would pay me for building the pc—she can pay me by doing this. The 240 is OEM (no heatsink) but I happened to keep the stock heatsink from my 7750BE, which I can use for the 240...


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

My i7 is averaging about 3500ppd so far at 3.5ghz, it varies a lot day to day and it also has to feed 2 GTX 275s. Thats on Win7Pro64. A little low from what I was expecting- maybe it needs more speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My i7 is averaging about 3500ppd so far at 3.5ghz, it varies a lot day to day and it also has to feed 2 GTX 275s. Thats on Win7Pro64. A little low from what I was expecting- maybe it needs more speed.



That seems about right bro, mine did about 4300-4500PPD at 4.1 GHz I believe.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

would it be worth replacing my X2 5kBE AND X2 4200+ with a i3?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would it be worth replacing my X2 5kBE AND X2 4200+ with a i3?



I would say yes as they clock better right?  Higher clock speed, more PPD.  How much are i3's anyways?  maybe you can just get a quad...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would say yes as they clock better right?  Higher clock speed, more PPD.  How much are i3's anyways?  maybe you can just get a quad...



i was on the egg and i found that it will cost around $240 to get a i3. Its a dual core with HT.

btw what is a safe voltage/temps for the i7?


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 27, 2010)

Seeing some questions about temps and output, I'd thought I give you guys a shot of my best 920. Close to 5k a day with a 8800GT folding also. Cooling with a true, 2 gentle typhoon 1450's, accelero s1 on the video, and an antec coolspot blowing over the ram and northbridge. Sits on a shelf in my garage, ambient right now at 65f. I'm running everest ultimate for monitoring the temps. Look in the farm thread for a pic of the set-up. 

Also, see the stats on my other rigs. The other i7 runs at 4.0 and averages 4400-4500. I've noticed that most seem to be averaging a little lower numbers at the same clock. I'm curious as to why, maybe different projects or os?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i was on the egg and i found that it will cost around $240 to get a i3. Its a dual core with HT.
> 
> btw what is a safe voltage/temps for the i7?



I would say max temp 80ºc for daily usage, benching the most I go is 90-93ºc for quick bench runs.  Voltage for daily about 1.4v, benching I have done 1.567v without any issues.

True, I forgot about that. $230 is not bad i would say.



4x4n said:


> Seeing some questions about temps and output, I'd thought I give you guys a shot of my best 920. Close to 5k a day with a 8800GT folding also. Cooling with a true, 2 gentle typhoon 1450's, accelero s1 on the video, and an antec coolspot blowing over the ram and northbridge. Sits on a shelf in my garage, ambient right now at 65f. I'm running everest ultimate for monitoring the temps. Look in the farm thread for a pic of the set-up.
> 
> Also, see the stats on my other rigs. The other i7 runs at 4.0 and averages 4400-4500. I've noticed that most seem to be averaging a little lower numbers at the same clock. I'm curious as to why, maybe different projects or os?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/output_tpu.jpg



You know what helps a lot, when a rig is a dedicated cruncher.  When I was in Orlando i didn't use my i7 for three days, it did average like 5000PPD per day at 4.1GHz.  Just by not using it.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

Just played with my clocks a little to see if I could get any more 'quick' speed out the 860- the results were not good. Didn't want to waste any more time fiddling, I will wait for the right opportunity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Just played with my clocks a little to see if I could get any more 'quick' speed out the 860- the results were not good. Didn't want to waste any more time fiddling, I will wait for the right opportunity.



Yeah sometimes you waste so much time it ain't even worth it to squeeze out just a few MHz.  It's happened to me before.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm soooo jealous of all of the i7 owners, one good clocked i7 (such as 4x4n's) does as much PPD as the following:
C2Q Q6600
Phenom II X4 955
Core 2 Duo P8600
Core 2 Duo E6550
2xP4s
(all at stock)

One day, an i7 will be mine......one day o


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 28, 2010)

*It ain't much, but ...*

I persuaded a couple of guys at work to crunch for TPU on their home PC's.  

Now if I could only get past the firewall, my dual Xeon work PC could throw some real numbers up.


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would say max temp 80ºc for daily usage, benching the most I go is 90-93ºc for quick bench runs.  Voltage for daily about 1.4v, benching I have done 1.567v without any issues.
> 
> True, I forgot about that. $230 is not bad i would say.
> 
> ...



I agree with you somewhat CP, but the 4.0 one is my main rig that is used all the time and still has high ppd. I'm not a heavy user though, not much gaming, some photoshop, internet, etc.


[Ion] said:


> I'm soooo jealous of all of the i7 owners, one good clocked i7 (such as 4x4n's) does as much PPD as the following:
> C2Q Q6600
> Phenom II X4 955
> Core 2 Duo P8600
> ...



i7 is the only way to fly 

Plus, it will use much less power than all of those.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm soooo jealous of all of the i7 owners, one good clocked i7 (such as 4x4n's) does as much PPD as the following:
> C2Q Q6600
> Phenom II X4 955
> Core 2 Duo P8600
> ...



They are truly crunching monsters 



NastyHabits said:


> I persuaded a couple of guys at work to crunch for TPU on their home PC's.
> 
> Now if I could only get past the firewall, my dual Xeon work PC could throw some real numbers up.



Good job bro, it'll be sweet if you sort that out, keep us posted man.



4x4n said:


> I agree with you somewhat CP, but the 4.0 one is my main rig that is used all the time and still has high ppd. I'm not a heavy user though, not much gaming, some photoshop, internet, etc.
> 
> 
> i7 is the only way to fly
> ...


me neither, but the increase was great when I left it alone, I couldn't believe it!



RAMMIE said:


> Old CO 920 at 3.850


I still don't know how the heck you did that!


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 28, 2010)

Old CO 920 at 3.85


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ......
> 
> I still don't know how the heck you did that!




Server 2008 64bit running only HCMD.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 28, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> Server 2008 64bit running only HCMD.



That makes more sense, I thought my i7 was a dud for a second


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 28, 2010)

Let me borrow it and I'll show you what it can really do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> Server 2008 64bit running only HCMD.







theonedub said:


> That makes more sense, I thought my i7 was a dud for a second



Me too!  I feel a bit better after RAMMIE's response


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

4x4n said:


> I agree with you somewhat CP, but the 4.0 one is my main rig that is used all the time and still has high ppd. I'm not a heavy user though, not much gaming, some photoshop, internet, etc.
> 
> 
> i7 is the only way to fly
> ...



If I got an i7, it would only replace the X4, the P4s, E6550, P8600, and Q6600 would still run (Q6600 is a friends computer, all of the others are computers used for other things and would still run).
Some day


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Me too!  I feel a bit better after RAMMIE's response



Can't go wrong with free OS.I run 08 evaluation on all my machines.After the trial period expires nothing happens except the background turns black.You can still change it to any color.

Free OS FTW!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> Can't go wrong with free OS.I run 08 evaluation on all my machines.After the trial period expires nothing happens except the background turns black.You can still change it to any color.
> 
> Free OS FTW!



I agree!


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> Can't go wrong with free OS.I run 08 evaluation on all my machines.After the trial period expires nothing happens except the background turns black.You can still change it to any color.
> 
> Free OS FTW!



So it doesn't have bi-hourly reboots and expiration like windows 7 beta? have you got a link for that trial?


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 28, 2010)

NO reboots. Just don't activate.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...dcsjwb9vb00000c932fd0rjc7_5p3t&displaylang=en


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks RAMMIE.

I was really looking for something to replace the W7 RC1 cos of the looming shutdown and expiration. Miss the days when I could get things free of MSDN payed by my university. I found they have a trial for the R2 version as well, so grabbed both in case one decides not to play nicely.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

i am going to try for 4ghz wish me luck. be back shortly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Luck man, keep us posted Tim.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 28, 2010)

KieX said:


> Thanks RAMMIE.
> 
> I was really looking for something to replace the W7 RC1 cos of the looming shutdown and expiration. Miss the days when I could get things free of MSDN payed by my university. I found they have a trial for the R2 version as well, so grabbed both in case one decides not to play nicely.



R2 will do the reboot thing after 180 days.


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't stop until you hit 4ghz 

If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm back... 4ghz isn't going to happen on this cooler. It runs nice and cool around 3.7ghz but for 4ghz temps go to idle at 54c and at load it hits around 75c. Not worth the jump in temps.I will see about getting a new cooler sometime or adding a 2nd fan to the heatsink for push/pull to see if it helps


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> R2 will do the reboot thing after 180 days.



Ah, thanks for the info. Will avoid that then 



p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm back... 4ghz isn't going to happen on this cooler. It runs nice and cool around 3.7ghz but for 4ghz temps go to idle at 54c and at load it hits around 75c. Not worth the jump in temps.I will see about getting a new cooler sometime or adding a 2nd fan to the heatsink for push/pull to see if it helps



i7 @ 3.7 ain't no slouch.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

that maybe but i want more power from it  Coming from a 3.6ghz X2 240 i thought the i7 would hold me over but i still want more


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm back... 4ghz isn't going to happen on this cooler. It runs nice and cool around 3.7ghz but for 4ghz temps go to idle at 54c and at load it hits around 75c. Not worth the jump in temps.I will see about getting a new cooler sometime or adding a 2nd fan to the heatsink for push/pull to see if it helps



What cooler do you have? 54 at idle is way high, even a crappy cooler should do better than that. But ya, these do put out a lot of heat when you start clocking them up. Try the push/pull set-up and see if that lowers them some.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

4x4n said:


> What cooler do you have? 54 at idle is way high, even a crappy cooler should do better than that. But ya, these do put out a lot of heat when you start clocking them up. Try the push/pull set-up and see if that lowers them some.



rosewill fort120 http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2857/rosewill_fort_120_rcx_shdt120x1_cpu_cooler/index.html
it keeps my temps ~60c at 100% crunching load without a problem at 3.7ghz@1.2v so thats what i am going to keep it at


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 28, 2010)

That looks pretty decent, I'm surprised that your temps go up that much. The 3.7 clock will still be a very good producer, I'm guessing 3800-4000 ppd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

4x4n said:


> That looks pretty decent, I'm surprised that your temps go up that much. The 3.7 clock will still be a very good producer, I'm guessing 3800-4000 ppd.



you are suprised that they only rise soo little from idle to load right?  If so that's what I'm wondering too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

here are idle temps (keep in mind fan control is on to keep fan speed low)





here are load temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Those are good man, those load temps are really good.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2010)

ahhh should i build i7 860 now or wait till AMD x6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

I7 runs eight projects as opposed to six on the AMD six core.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ahhh should i build i7 860 now or wait till AMD x6



do both 

what socket are the AMD X6 going to be on?


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do both
> 
> what socket are the AMD X6 going to be on?



should be am3


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> should be am3



that means i'm going to have to sell off my AM2+ and grab a AM3 board


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2010)

@ Erazer & pos
Pretty sure you would need an 8 series to run them but don't quote me on it. Does thuban have quad channel only or can it also do dual channel? i'm thinking if it does dual then it COULD possibly be backwards capable with AM2+ boards.

EDIT:

Looks like dual channel capable & 125W. Odds are that current 140W capable(mainly 790GX & 785G) AM2+ boards would only need a bios update.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1738904&postcount=1


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ Erazer & pos
> Pretty sure you would need an 8 series to run them but don't quote me on it. Does thuban have quad channel only or can it also do dual channel? i'm thinking if it does dual then it COULD possibly be backwards capable with AM2+ boards.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



if thats the case that would be a nice drop in upgrade... Having a i7 and X6 crunching that would be some nice points 

EDIT:It seems i will have to have a DDR3 board  
Also JR are you still looking to get a different board?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if thats the case that would be a nice drop in upgrade... Having a i7 and X6 crunching that would be some nice points



I was told over at OCN that my 785G board would support the Phenom II X6 (or whatever they are going to call it ) with a BIOS update, so if I still have my Phenom setup by then (may get bored and get an i7 before that), I'll upgrade to an X6 for the PPD boost
I guess I would probably rather have a Phenom II X6 than an i7 860, despite that it would probably be slower in WCG.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2010)

cant wait to see how much ppd amd x6 could do  guess im gonna wait lil longer to buy new WCG rig even tho im really having bad itch to buy 

almost bought another q9550 for 169$ damn microcenter w ther sales


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> cant wait to see how much ppd amd x6 could do  guess im gonna wait lil longer to buy new WCG rig even tho im really having bad itch to buy
> 
> almost bought another q9550 for *169$* damn microcenter w ther sales



i only paid alittle more then that for my i7 

on subject of i7.. I am going to reinstall the OS i am having alot of problems and i'm sure its not the OC as it passes Linx as many times as i ask it to. So i am going to put windows 7 on it after i reinstall XP 64bit on my other 2 crunchers.today all the crunchers get a fresh OS


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i only paid alittle more then that for my i7



MC got i7 920 for 199$


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> MC got i7 920 for 199$



thats what i would grab if i was you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats a heck of a deal!!!


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2010)

might as well ask u guys, im thinking getting i7 860 (225$) gonna be mainly for crunching im looking for a good mAtx board able to OC pretty well and cheap good ddr3 mem any suggestions? i preffer to shop in MC

http://www.microcenter.com/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> might as well ask u guys, im thinking getting i7 860 (225$) gonna be mainly for crunching im looking for a good mAtx board able to OC pretty well and cheap good ddr3 mem any suggestions?



how many gigs of ram? how many PCI-E slots you need?


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many gigs of ram? how many PCI-E slots you need?



4g one pcie should be fine but mainly gonna use onboard, again it mainly for crunching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130240
ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277


----------



## theonedub (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone ever have issues with LinX crashing your display drivers? I really seem to hate Linx, think I will stick to OCCT Linpack fo stability testing on my WVG rigs.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> board
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130240
> ram
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277



might grab the ram but i need MB with onboard vid


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> might grab the ram but i need MB with onboard vid



if i am right i don't think the i7 can be used with onboard video only the i5 and i3 with the built in GPU can


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2010)

hmmm well that sux, i need to do some more research

i thought mAtx board with onboard vid can run i7s, wow totally got the wrong idea


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2010)

the i7 is down for the count i can't get it to do shit but BSOD even everything all stock and even when installing windows it crashes. I have tried everything that i can


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hmmm well that sux, i need to do some more research
> 
> i thought mAtx board with onboard vid can run i7s, wow totally got the wrong idea



you need the new i3/i5 6xx series i think to use the onboard vid as the gpu is in the cpu, and you need a H55 board, not a p55


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2010)

Ew, that's gotta suck hard. Clear the cmos, pull the battery... make sure the QPI voltage is within .5v of the memory voltage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

hat said:


> Ew, that's gotta suck hard. Clear the cmos, pull the battery... make sure the QPI voltage is within .5v of the memory voltage



Try that and let us know Tim..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Try that and let us know Tim..



already done all of that. and still no go. It does suck hard. I am going to work with it alittle more and see if i can atleast get it to post again


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2010)

Hrm... boot with only the essentials. one stick of memory, one drive, one optical drive, use onboard video if you have it

so how did this happen... it just up and randomly started being gay?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2010)

hat said:


> Hrm... boot with only the essentials. one stick of memory, one drive, one optical drive, use onboard video if you have it
> 
> so how did this happen... it just up and randomly started being gay?



yes it randomly started being gay. It was working fine and i went to restart it because it wouldn't load anything and it started that shit. I got it into windows now. I'm not sure what fixed it but i did all of the following 
clear CMOS
reseat CPU and heatsink 
cleaned gold pins on ram 
blew out the CPU and ram sockets
changed PSU
reseated GPU heatsink(needed done anyways)
switched HDD
reinstalled windows 
put a fan over the NB

i think that is about everything. I am now running LinX to be sure its stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

hope it's all good man.

On another note, I am in the process of some testing with my main rig.  However this involved swapping components out from my other cruncher.  So what does this mean?  I'm down a cruncher maybe for a few days.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes it randomly started being gay. It was working fine and i went to restart it because it wouldn't load anything and it started that shit. I got it into windows now. I'm not sure what fixed it but i did all of the following
> clear CMOS
> reseat CPU and heatsink
> cleaned gold pins on ram
> ...



Nothing like a speed bump to shake all your shit up. I had big hang up too last week with my i7. Let us know what happens!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

seems like alot of you guys having some problems with your rigs atm?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> already done all of that. and still no go. It does suck hard. I am going to work with it alittle more and see if i can atleast get it to post again





(FIH) The Don said:


> seems like alot of you guys having some problems with your rigs atm?



Yeah, me  in particular I'm not having any issues.  Just having some temp issues over at the main rig, I think they are fixed though.  but will test a few days to see what's up.


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2010)

There's always someone in the WCG crew having weird pc issues :/


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

i guess thats the price when they are on like 24/7 ?

thats why i might be getting a server for crunching, they are build to run 24/7 compared to regular rigs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

naw man, many peeps have rigs on 24/7 crunching for years without a hiccup.  Remember most of us use our rigs for pushing them and benching and stuff, that can have to do with it too!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2010)

^ what he said : )


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys good news I put one of my E5200 back online today and crunching away. Currently doing a recount of rigs. In active directory I see 20 rigs with BOINC service started.. But i'm only see around 16 rigs returning work... I'll check them all next week. I also need to check rigs down due to hardware failure and see what i can do to get them back crunching. I was hoping for 30+ I may be limited to 23 -25 for the time being.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats at least 1 spot I will be dropping down


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thats at least 1 spot I will be dropping down



That's if everything goes rigth!..lol I hope so.. hehehe I feel it should though. 
.. 
Last time I had everything crunching was last May.. and i was getting something like 10000 - 12000 points @ 60%... This time I'll have everything at 100%.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Oodluck mindweaver.  Keep us posted and let us know if you need anything.  We'll see what we can dig up.


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, 24/7 crunching won't have a detrimental effect to hardware if you take care of it (clean dust, make sure temps are okay etc). Hell, I crunch 100% 24/7 on my laptop... I've seen 60*c at the most since I've blown the fan/heatsink out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

You just have to be on top of it more as hat stated.   But they can last very very long.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2010)

Some time in the not so far future we will have 12 instances (6x2, Intel) and fermi (many cores) and when do we upgrade? When we can't resist, money is there or when HW is broken down. I just got my i920 up running 2 hours ago. To the point of this post - I chose to look at Gigabytes Easytune temperature readout that says 56 C at 1.328 V / 3360 MHz instead of Real Temp 3.46 that claims 65 C. If the lower is wrong, then I will have i930 when it hits Denmark. There is no way that this rig will run 160 BCLK tomorrow. I go for the 200. FTW

Edit: 200 x 20 @ 1,25 V (CPU-Z) 58 C (CPUID).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

the i7 is back up and running again at 3.7ghz and at lower voltage  passed 300 time of LinX at stock and my overclock. I also added a 2nd fan for the heatsink to give me push/pull but only too about 1c off the CPU but lowered NB temps (to the touch atleast)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

waiting for drivers to download for my video card then i am going to play some games
should also prove its stable


----------



## theonedub (Jan 30, 2010)

What was the issue?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What was the issue?



I'm not sure but it seemed to be ram related but i'm not for sure on that 
I think i am going to buy some new ram. Maybe some GSkill Ripjaws 1600


----------



## theonedub (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh I see. Ripjaws seem to be a popular choice. 

In other news, great numbers today from the top 10. I have had a couple 11th place finishes and one pie run, but today I was shut down well short. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not sure but it seemed to be ram related but i'm not for sure on that
> I think i am going to buy some new ram. Maybe some GSkill Ripjaws 1600





theonedub said:


> Oh I see. Ripjaws seem to be a popular choice.



i use the ripjaws, and my set is very impressive!
 its stable at 1200 5-5-5-16-26,all subtimings as low as possible,stock volts
i bet it will do also very fine, regarding every other frequency, and low timings, till 2100 and more, if you grab a good kit! some tend to be monday models, like i heard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy to hear you got the issue resolved Tim, good job.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

i found just what the problem was. The board doesn't like to run SATA and IDE HDD's together i get BSOD as soon as i put a ide HDD in it so i setup the server again with the IDE drive(it has all of my games and music on it so i can't go without it)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i found just what the problem was. The board doesn't like to run SATA and IDE HDD's together i get BSOD as soon as i put a ide HDD in it so i setup the server again with the IDE drive(it has all of my games and music on it so i can't go without it)



Dammit, how odd heh?  Well at least now you know what the problem is.  It's a relief.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

the random hard restarts are back again  I lowered my overclock to 3.5ghz and took all voltages off of auto. I am going to run LinX 500 times and see if it can pass


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the random hard restarts are back again  I lowered my overclock to 3.5ghz and took all voltages off of auto. I am going to run LinX 500 times and see if it can pass



try not to leave anything on AUTO, if you have to set it to the minimum or something.  But AUTO on some rigs can cause instability when clocking high.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

broke 50k points tonight 

i might use my other pII 965 for crunching too


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2010)

If you want to match the other crunching Dane in outout you better throw in the pII 965. 

Congratulation with the first 50.000 points.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

haha i need a MB,1stick of mem, a psu and a HD, thats all, so within a minth it will be up and running i hope

damn i'm lucky with good stuff atm i guees, will be getting this mobo for 50$ http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1845
then i have to find a cheap p55 cpu + a little mem and a hd+ crappy gfx. then iv'e got another cruncher


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha i need a MB,1stick of mem, a psu and a HD, thats all, so within a minth it will be up and running i hope
> 
> damn i'm lucky with good stuff atm i guees, will be getting this mobo for 50$ http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1845
> then i have to find a cheap p55 cpu + a little mem and a hd+ crappy gfx. then iv'e got another cruncher



That is a good price.  I got a Asus EAH3650 Silent. You can come and pick it up for free if you promiss to go to https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyProfile.do and make sure to tick off the right country


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

that would be SO nice, i guess you mean that i should set the countr to denmark right?

done that i think?

where do you live?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that would be SO nice, i guess you mean that i should set the countr to denmark right?
> 
> done that i think?
> 
> where do you live?



See PM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> broke 50k points tonight
> 
> i might use my other pII 965 for crunching too



Great job bro, keep up the great work.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

thx man!

i even got a brand new Enermax PSU for 50$ too, this is just my lucky day i think http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=1&lv1=25&no=68


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> try not to leave anything on AUTO, if you have to set it to the minimum or something.  But AUTO on some rigs can cause instability when clocking high.



i already did that.I remembered that anything on auto on my old gigabyte amd board caused problems.
anyways i lowered the clock alittle and ran LinX 500times lets see if i still get the problem


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 30, 2010)

Just joined the team.  Only one rig running right now but 2 more coming online soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

welcome man!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the Team!


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

Mindweaver : how do i get one of those WCG cruncher badges ?


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. My father has beat cancer 3 times in the last few years so I feel I should give back to the cause. Trying to have my farm up and running full by this spring, shooting for 3 to 4 rigs and a couple of laptops when done. TTT TPU!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

that is one strong man dude  i'm glad he beat it!


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 30, 2010)

He truly is my hero. Hes beat prostate, lung and now brain cancer all at age 56.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man!
> 
> i even got a brand new Enermax PSU for 50$ too, this is just my lucky day i think http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=1&lv1=25&no=68



You got another sweet deal there. Now all you need is 1 stick RAM and an i7 and you are flying


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Mindweaver : how do i get one of those WCG cruncher badges ?



You must reach 100,000 Boinc points and then you have to set it up through your CP.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

thx for the info

that wont be long then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys, my QX9650 will be back online later today with a backup video card.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all,
Help required if possible.

How can I find my user IDnumber?

If I go on to My grid from BOINC manager and click on statistics I can see my user name and points , but nowhere can I see my number. I have looked and looked .... 

Any help would be gratefully appreciated. If it helps boinc user name is same as here.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Hi all,
> Help required if possible.
> 
> How can I find my user IDnumber?
> ...



If it is your CPU ID then one way is to go via the Message tab in BONIC Manager. About 10 lines from the top is the Computer ID. Here is mine
29-01-2010 22:39:14|World Community Grid|URL: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID: 1151629; location: home; project prefs: home


----------



## hat (Jan 31, 2010)

Good news everyone!

Kuma (7750BE) is going to be upgraded to Regor (Athlon II x2 240). She agreed to swap my current cpu out for the new one she would be getting in the build as payment. Good deal on her end, seeing as she'll never see the difference between a 7750 and an Athlon II x2 240, and she didn't have to pay me a dime to build it. Good deal for me cause I get a Athlon II x2 240... I've heard they can clock to 3.6GHz on stock voltage, is this true??


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 31, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Hi all,
> Help required if possible.
> 
> How can I find my user IDnumber?
> ...



My Grid > My Profile
At the bottom.
Cross project ID


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

Guys,

Just got my QX back up but now BOINC keeps saying "Retrieving Current Status" and that's it.  I can't detach/attach, nothing is available in the "advanced view"

Help???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

tried uninstall / reinstall it? i mean boinc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tried uninstall / reinstall it? i mean boinc



Yep, no fix.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got my QX back up but now BOINC keeps saying "Retrieving Current Status" and that's it.  I can't detach/attach, nothing is available in the "advanced view"
> 
> Help???



it may sound dumb... but is the date right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

+1^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it may sound dumb... but is the date right?





(FIH) The Don said:


> +1^^



Yes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

weird


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2010)

hat said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> Kuma (7750BE) is going to be upgraded to Regor (Athlon II x2 240). She agreed to swap my current cpu out for the new one she would be getting in the build as payment. Good deal on her end, seeing as she'll never see the difference between a 7750 and an Athlon II x2 240, and she didn't have to pay me a dime to build it. Good deal for me cause I get a Athlon II x2 240... I've heard they can clock to 3.6GHz on stock voltage, is this true??



That sounds at least reasonable, my X4 955 will do 3.6ghz @ 1.35v (vs 1.408 stock) as long as I leave the side panel off and use a better fan on the CPU (the Rocketfish has _massive_ cooling issues), so 3.6ghz on a 3ghz stock (?) CPU certainly sounds believable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

Problem fixed, had to install a older version of BOINC.

ANyways, look at the temps under load with the Megashadow   The fan is on it's lowest setting too!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Problem fixed, had to install a older version of BOINC.
> 
> ANyways, look at the temps under load with the Megashadow   The fan is on it's lowest setting too!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture003859.jpg



Wow, those are awesome temps! *looks at temps on the X4, and discovers that they are 66c *
Time to OC that now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, those are awesome temps! *looks at temps on the X4, and discovers that they are 66c *
> Time to OC that now



yeah man, some insane temps!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Problem fixed, had to install a older version of BOINC.
> 
> ANyways, look at the temps under load with the Megashadow   The fan is on it's lowest setting too!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture003859.jpg



CoreTemp reads Yorkfield wrong. Use RealTemp.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

hat said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> Kuma (7750BE) is going to be upgraded to Regor (Athlon II x2 240). She agreed to swap my current cpu out for the new one she would be getting in the build as payment. Good deal on her end, seeing as she'll never see the difference between a 7750 and an Athlon II x2 240, and she didn't have to pay me a dime to build it. Good deal for me cause I get a Athlon II x2 240... I've heard they can clock to 3.6GHz on stock voltage, is this true??



its more then true. Mine did 3.6ghz on 1.35v and stock voltage is 1.4v 
BTW the i7 is back at 3.7ghz and seems to be fine now that i Installed 7 64bit. Seems that maybe it was a software problem with XP


----------



## hat (Jan 31, 2010)

So you got it working? That's great, man!

Hmm... I should at least get it running at 3.5GHz (250x14)... my board's done 250FSB with my 7750. I don't know about pushing it much farther though, given my generic $70 budget board


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

hat said:


> So you got it working? That's great, man!
> 
> Hmm... I should at least get it running at 3.5GHz (250x14)... my board's done 250FSB with my 7750. I don't know about pushing it much farther though, given my generic $70 budget board



I got it working lastnight  passed 500x LinX at 3.7ghz@1.2v  temps ~69c hottest core with push/pull fans on low. I had my 240 running at 3.6ghz on my cheap Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3(Nforce 430) it ran stable on that board even. I got 3.9ghz@1.5v stable on my Asrock 790GX(that i just sold)


----------



## hat (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Sir Ion:

How much PPD do you expect from an Athlon II x2 240 at 3.5GHz?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

hat said:


> Hey Sir Ion:
> 
> How much PPD do you expect from an Athlon II x2 240 at 3.5GHz?



I know i'm not Ion but i say around 800-1000 PPD as thats about what i got from mine at a slightly higher 3.6ghz


----------



## hat (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder if my aunt would mind if I set up WCG on her machine as well...

Here's a brain teaser: if I overclocked the processor to 3GHz, but undervolted it to 1.25v (1.275v stock), would the temps be safe for WCG on the stock cooler? The processor is lapped.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

wuhuu, now i got myself this board for my other phenom 

40$, okay i gotta stop now otherwise im gonna ruin my self


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2010)

That is a bright board Hat


----------



## hat (Jan 31, 2010)

$40 for a board like that? Damn... I paid $160 for my DFI LanParty 590SLI back in the day...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

its been used for some 4ghz+ oc'ing, and no reciept ? dont know the right word, thats why its so cheap,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> CoreTemp reads Yorkfield wrong. Use RealTemp.



Makes no difference man.  Temps a bit higher now that it's been crunching for hours.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 31, 2010)

Got to love the Mega series.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Got to love the Mega series.



Doesn't fail to impress me.


----------



## hat (Jan 31, 2010)

While we're talking about temps...

The Athlon II's have actual temp sensors on the core, right? My Kuma doesn't have core temp sensors—all I get is socket temp


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

maybe the sensor is dead? it happends sometimes


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

hat said:


> While we're talking about temps...
> 
> The Athlon II's have actual temp sensors on the core, right? My Kuma doesn't have core temp sensors—all I get is socket temp



I only got Socket Temp with my AII X2 so maybe its just a shot in the dark


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

yay, the first part for my cruncher has arrived


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

nice board. What socket is that? I think thats the board i was going to grab when i was looking at the i7 860 (if i am thinking the right board)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

its this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130240&cm_re=cd53-_-13-130-240-_-Product


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130240&cm_re=cd53-_-13-130-240-_-Product



thats the board i almost bought before 3d sent me a PM with the great offer on the Rampage II Gene lol Should be a nice rig. What CPU you going to be running?


btw my i7 has been crunching for ~10hrs 100% without 1 problem since switching to Windows 7 64bit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

i hope i can get a cheap i5 750 next month, have spend way to much on hardware this month :lol:

so next month i'll be buying either a 750 or a i5 6xx, with HT, and 1 or 2 sticks or ram, nothing fancy, just to make it work.


great dude, what was the problem then?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay, the first part for my cruncher has arrived
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100131/IMG_3679.jpg
> ...



Looking good. Did you use tripod for the shoot? Low noise for a Canon ISO 1600 (that specific model, not all Canons, not trying to start a war). Board look a bit empty


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah i do  uhm its a eos 1000d and i'm not very good with it

yeah it looks empty, but it will soon be filled with some things


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

I know it is a EOS 1000d, shoot at 1/3", F9. That was the long exposure and the little blur that made me think that you used a tripod.

Since you now have a country tag assigned to your name I can inform you that at the first update of today were 7th overall for that update (guess who were #1). It is easier to race against Denmark then TPU ;


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hope i can get a cheap i5 750 next month, have spend way to much on hardware this month :lol:
> 
> so next month i'll be buying either a 750 or a i5 6xx, with HT, and 1 or 2 sticks or ram, nothing fancy, just to make it work.
> 
> ...



should be a nice setup with decent PPD  
the problem was aparently a software problem when running windows XP. I didn't change anything other then install Win 7 and set everything in the BIOS back to the setting i had for 3.7ghz and ran LinX 500x (~10hrs IIRC) and another 25x just to be sure. Also added a 2nd fan to my heatsink for push/pull. now i need to get the rig back in the case  maybe i should paint my 300 again and then put it in there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I know it is a EOS 1000d, shoot at 1/3", F9. That was the long exposure and the little blur that made me think that you used a tripod.
> 
> Since you now have a country tag assigned to your name I can inform you that at the first update of today were 7th overall for that update (guess who were #1). It is easier to race against Denmark then TPU ;



i must learn the settings of my cameraXD i dont really take that many pictures, still need to learn how to position the light, and etc. 

haha i guess you are n1  i will be putting up some nice numbers soon i hope, hope ill be getting the AM3 board this week for my other phenom II 965 

i can put up a q8200 for about a week, i'm at a friends house while he is on vacation 



p_o_s_pc said:


> should be a nice setup with decent PPD
> the problem was aparently a software problem when running windows XP. I didn't change anything other then install Win 7 and set everything in the BIOS back to the setting i had for 3.7ghz and ran LinX 500x (~10hrs IIRC) and another 25x just to be sure. Also added a 2nd fan to my heatsink for push/pull. now i need to get the rig back in the case  maybe i should paint my 300 again and then put it in there.



dude that just sounds VERy annoying?

well just sand the paint down a little, and then give it a black coat? it always looks nice imo


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

You had your share of problems p_o_s.  Hope that it will run for 30.000 hours only interrupted by the bi-annual cleaning.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

Supreme0verlord is right on me. If i have another day of the i7 giving me problems he will for sure overtake me 


mstenholm said:


> You had your share of problems p_o_s.  Hope that it will run for 30.000 hours only interrupted by the bi-annual cleaning.


I agree i have had my share of problems. I hope it will run only being interrupted by cleaning and upgrades


(FIH) The Don said:


> dude that just sounds VERy annoying?
> 
> well just sand the paint down a little, and then give it a black coat? it always looks nice imo



I'm thinking about doing that. Its red right now but i'm not really liking the red anymore. But i also did my old case in black so i was kinda wanting a change... Maybe a nice gloss black will look nice. the old case was a flat black... so its kinda a change then


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

Stop running test, just crunch then you can keep him off.

I have been blessed with no blue screen, no nothing and I'm running 4 GHZ at 1,184 now (i7-920 D).


----------



## theonedub (Jan 31, 2010)

On the topic of OCing, my internet was down for 7 hours, unfortunately it was while I was sleeping so I did not mess with my clocks. I think I will actually keep them where they are, nice mix of temp and performance. 



hat said:


> While we're talking about temps...
> 
> The Athlon II's have actual temp sensors on the core, right? My Kuma doesn't have core temp sensors—all I get is socket temp



My Phenom 965 only has one temp avail. Its actually not the socket temp- it has a single temp sensor for all four cores.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> On the topic of OCing, my internet was down for 7 hours, unfortunately it was while I was sleeping so I did not mess with my clocks. I think I will actually keep them where they are, nice mix of temp and performance.
> 
> 
> 
> My Phenom 965 only has one temp avail. Its actually not the socket temp- it has a single temp sensor for all four cores.



You have a kick-ass cooler and good board and you settle for 3,51 GHz? Is it very warm in your room? What are your temps? I (know different CPU) have 20,7 C at my fan inlet and less then 60 C on the cores (HWmonitor). I'm "bless" with a workshop where there right now is 6.5 C. The rig goes there tomorrow. I might try 21x200 @ 1.20 V, close the door and come back later.

Edit: Is it the i860 or "the other one" that you stopped fiddeling with?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 31, 2010)

Its my i7. Its winter time and I rarely run the heat, so its very cool right now. Hottest core is 51C and the socket temp is 47C.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Stop running test, just crunch then you can keep him off.
> 
> I have been blessed with no blue screen, no nothing and I'm running 4 GHZ at 1,184 now (i7-920 D).



I'm done running test. I just had to be sure everything was going to be stable this time. i have only had the rig for a few days so its normal for me to have bugs to work out for like the first week or 2 anyways


----------



## hat (Jan 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My Phenom 965 only has one temp avail. Its actually not the socket temp- it has a single temp sensor for all four cores.



I loaded hwmonitor and it says it's the core temperature, and the temp is the same for both cores, but it's impossible to be at this temp... it's at like 21c load, which is lower than ambient.

What does your temp say?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2010)

hat said:


> I loaded hwmonitor and it says it's the core temperature, and the temp is the same for both cores, but it's impossible to be at this temp... it's at like 21c load, which is lower than ambient.
> 
> What does your temp say?



Meh, if it's not crashing, noticeably throttling or smoking, it doesn't matter, you're fine. lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Meh, if it's not crashing, noticeably throttling or smoking, it doesn't matter, you're fine. lol.



I agree with that statement


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2010)

hat said:


> I loaded hwmonitor and it says it's the core temperature, and the temp is the same for both cores, but it's impossible to be at this temp... it's at like 21c load, which is lower than ambient.
> 
> What does your temp say?



Im using Core temp and its reads as 49C loaded.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> On the topic of OCing, my internet was down for 7 hours, unfortunately it was while I was sleeping so I did not mess with my clocks. I think I will actually keep them where they are, nice mix of temp and performance.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Phenom 965 only has one temp avail*. Its actually not the socket temp- it has a single temp sensor for all four cores.



Really?
In CoreTemp, I get 4 temps for my X4 955: one per core


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2010)

? Got me, my Core Temp .99.5 shows one temp for a Core #0. The only thing it has per core is core frequency and load. Maybe I'm looking at it wrong, who knows?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 1, 2010)

today was a good day for my points but still haven't reached there peak output yet.


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2010)

What PPD are you getting?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 1, 2010)

hat said:


> What PPD are you getting?



i have seen it alittle over 4k PPD but i haven't looked yet today.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have seen it alittle over 4k PPD but i haven't looked yet today.



Nice, that's what I'm getting currently (~4300-4400)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

What do you have crunching Tim, the i7 and what else?  Or just the i7?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

is it this you mean by ppd?  	Avg. Points Per Calendar Day  	6,359.73


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it this you mean by ppd?  	Avg. Points Per Calendar Day  	6,359.73



his average as per DC stats is just under 2k PPD for the moment.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2010)

I think 4k for an i7 across all projects is going to require a 4ghz+ clock. My i7 @ 3.5ghz is only producing 3300ppd on average 24/7 (with it having to feed 2 GTX275s as well), combined with the Phenom PPD is at an average of ~5kPPD over the month (i7 has not been up the whole month).


----------



## HammerON (Feb 1, 2010)

Well here ya go:

Over the last 7 days the following 3 i7 rigs have averaged the following:

i7 Main (3.8 GHz):    3,977 BOINC points
   NOTE: I had WCG off for several occasions of benching during this time
i7Mini (3.8 GHz):      4,527 Boinc points
i72 (3.77 GHz):        3,332 Boinc points

This equaled to a total of:   11,826
Which when divided by 3 = 3,942

So with an overclock on an i7 920 to 3.8 GHz, you should average almost 4,000 BOINC points per day.....


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2010)

Thinking about replacing my PhenomII with an i5 750 most likely @ stock-possibly at 3.2. Any input?


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2010)

Why only 3.2?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2010)

Its in my HTPC that sees little to no use, I want a safe and easy OC that will be okay for summer too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think it's worth the money/hassle for the use that it gets.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think it's worth the money/hassle for the use that it gets.



I think thats what I needed to hear. You don't think the power savings would make it worth it either?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

You can undervolting the Phenom nicely bro.  Also for the usage that it sees a more efficient CPU would give you minimal savings, probably not worth it as I said.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

Guys my Phenom II rig will be offline for a bit.  Installing W7.  I'll let you'll know when it's back up and running.


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

Seems like WCG servers are down ATM, so stack of WU not being uploaded.

@CP, put the W7 on USB stick and watch that thing install in no time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Seems like WCG servers are down ATM, so stack of WU not being uploaded.
> 
> @CP, put the W7 on USB stick and watch that thing install in no time



I'm already installing from the CD, meh.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you have crunching Tim, the i7 and what else?  Or just the i7?



the i7 and a X2 4200@3ghz also a Phenom 9500 X4 part time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the i7 and a X2 4200@3ghz also a Phenom 9500 X4 part time



the i7 alone should get you about 3800-4000 PPD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> the i7 alone should get you about 3800-4000 PPD.



I have had the X2 down the last few days and the Phenom is still giving me a hell of alot of problems so it hasn't put out any/much points the last few days.  so that is what i mean by my points aren't at there peak yet


----------



## neoreif (Feb 2, 2010)

good day guys! Just wanna ask if you can upload WU to Boinc? seems I cant! I have 4 WU to upload since 4 hours ago but no go. cant log in to wcg site too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

neoreif said:


> good day guys! Just wanna ask if you can upload WU to Boinc? seems I cant! I have 4 WU to upload since 4 hours ago but no go. cant log in to wcg site too!



I'm having the same problem but with a ton of WUs its going to make one big ass update when they do upload


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

neoreif said:


> good day guys! Just wanna ask if you can upload WU to Boinc? seems I cant! I have 4 WU to upload since 4 hours ago but no go. cant log in to wcg site too!



Nope, servers are down atm, so we all gotta wait before WU are uploaded. This is a good reminder to check your additional work buffer is set to something other than default.







Just over half day, so just over 12hr should be good. Good thing I changed that from 0.25 which is 6hours.. otherwise this cruncher would be left with nothing to crunch. Until servers are back up


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

I forgot to change it on my i7 so it may have nothing to crunch soon if the servers don't get back up  in the next 2hrs


----------



## neoreif (Feb 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I forgot to change it on my i7 so it may have nothing to crunch soon if the servers don't get back up  in the next 2hrs



damn! so as I! forgot to change that work buffer! well, maybe i'll just have to wait too! Thanks for the info KieX! Muchas Gracias amigo!


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2010)

I changed all mine to 3 days work buffer, so I'm good as long as they get it back up in ~2 days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

hat said:


> I changed all mine to 3 days work buffer, so I'm good as long as they get it back up in ~2 days



Same here.  Well I have two days.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

maybe ill sound stupid, but work buffer? :-S


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

neoreif said:


> damn! so as I! forgot to change that work buffer! well, maybe i'll just have to wait too! Thanks for the info KieX! Muchas Gracias amigo!



De nada colega!



hat said:


> I changed all mine to 3 days work buffer, so I'm good as long as they get it back up in ~2 days





Chicken Patty said:


> Same here.  Well I have two days.



OK, servers seem to be down pretty bad. Guess I'll follow both your examples and increase the work buffer to couple days.



(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe ill sound stupid, but work buffer? :-S



Basically additional work buffer lets you choose how many days worth of WU your Boinc manager downloads whenever it connects to the server. So by having a few days for example, if you loose internet connection, or the servers are down, your computer will still have WU to crunch. Call it a failsafe to make sure you always have WU whatever the circumstance. 

You can change this in your WCG device profiles or, much quicker, by going to advanced->preferences and changing the number in the following box:






As hat & CP suggested, probably better to keep that number to a few days, so you don't end up with the WU shortage the rest of us might suffer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

thx man!, ill put it to 3 days then


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

Now, watch everyone have a BUMPER score tomorrow!


----------



## neoreif (Feb 2, 2010)

Seems everything's back in business! jeesh! I exhausted all my WU and for the past 4 hours my PC had nothing to do!  Have set my work buffer to 2 days now!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

back in business baby


----------



## neoreif (Feb 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> back in business baby



you said it man!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Now, watch everyone have a BUMPER score tomorrow!



I already have 1699pts today


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 2, 2010)

i always use 3 days, exactly for this case

so i wont have to make adjustments,yay!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i always use 3 days, exactly for this case
> 
> so i wont have to make adjustments,yay!



Yep, same here, all of my rigs are set to 2-4 days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

Mine are set to two days.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 2, 2010)

Going to be down from crunching for a few days. May stop folding also.  See my specs for reasons being.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

So you are waiting on new hardware Shaun?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> back in business baby



I see that you got a Q8200 up runing. That resulted in a 8th place in the national ranking (last update, that is). Go for the front page (top 100). I do.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So you are waiting on new hardware Shaun?



Yup, that's all i'm doin.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new hardware JR  
anyways i need more crunching power  I'm almost getting pie..

also CP did you send the card out?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Congrats on the new hardware JR
> anyways i need more crunching power  I'm almost getting pie..
> 
> also CP did you send the card out?



Bro I wasn't able to today man.  Backed up at work due to power outtage and I had something already to do at Lunch time.  I'll send it out tomorrow during lunch time.  I'll shoot you over the DC # once I have it.  Sorry man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

Its cool shit happens


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Its cool shit happens



yeah man, thanks.  I'll get it out tomorrow man.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys I see everyone talking about there work buffer.. I set mine to 2 days. If you don't plain on crunching 24/7 or have a some what fast rig.. then I wouldn't set past 2 days. You need to be able to finish the extra work. 

 I'm sure our older members know what there rigs can and can't do (CP, ION, etc. hehehe) I'm just posting that information for our new members.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I see everyone talking about there work buffer.. I set mine to 2 days. If you don't plain on crunching 24/7 or a some what fast rig.. then I wouldn't set past 2 days. You need to be able to finish the extra work.
> 
> I'm sure our older members know what there rigs can and can't do (CP, ION, etc. hehehe) I'm just posting that information for our new members.



Info is always welcomed bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks bro! eeerrrrr i mean captian!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro! eeerrrrr i mean captian!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2010)

Finally got my Q6600 back online yesterday and see it's returning work today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Finally got my Q6600 back online yesterday and see it's returning work today.



Awesome, I'll have some down time later this week, actually early next week.  Check out my system specs


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome, I'll have some down time later this week, actually early next week.  Check out my system specs



 Upgrade?..lol 5770! Maybe crossfire later on? hehehe and new SSD nice! That 1000 watt looks new right? did you have a tx750 before?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Upgrade?..lol 5770! Maybe crossfire later on? hehehe and new SSD nice! That 1000 watt looks new right? did you have a tx750 before?



This is my daily rig, no need to hire some big guns you now, the 5770 is more than enough, it outperforms both of my 4850's in c/f by about 5-7 FPS in Crysis.  runs lot cooler, more power efficient.  Can't go wrong.  Yeah, the SSD and the PSU are new.  I had a PCP&C 860 Turbo Watt before.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is my daily rig, no need to hire some big guns you now, the 5770 is more than enough, it outperforms both of my 4850's in c/f by about 5-7 FPS in Crysis.  runs lot cooler, more power efficient.  Can't go wrong.  Yeah, the SSD and the PSU are new.  I had a PCP&C 860 Turbo Watt before.



Nice the 5770's that good. I've been debating on a 5850 or 5870.. hehehe I have my GTX285 
core: 712, Shader: 1621, Memory: 1366. I really like that card, but i need to replace my 9600 gt in my other rig.. It kicked the bucket last week.. Luckly I have an 8800 gt till i get something new. I would much rather get a new card for myself than to get something for my Domain controller. You know?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice the 5770's that good. I've been debating on a 5850 or 5870.. hehehe I have my GTX285
> core: 712, Shader: 1621, Memory: 1366. I really like that card, but i need to replace my 9600 gt in my other rig.. It kicked the bucket last week.. Luckly I have an 8800 gt till i get something new. I would much rather get a new card for myself than to get something for my Domain controller. You know?



Yeah I get you.  The 5850 rocks bro, anything higher is just overkill, however a 5870 is an awesome card.  Just don't need to spend the extra bucks unless you just want to rape benchmarks, you know?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I get you.  The 5850 rocks bro, anything higher is just overkill, however a 5870 is an awesome card.  Just don't need to spend the extra bucks unless you just want to rape benchmarks, you know?



Yea I know what you mean bro.. I'm leaning torward the 5850, and maybe crossfire l8ter down the road.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I see everyone talking about there work buffer.. I set mine to 2 days. If you don't plain on crunching 24/7 or have a some what fast rig.. then I wouldn't set past 2 days. You need to be able to finish the extra work.
> 
> I'm sure our older members know what there rigs can and can't do* (CP, ION, etc. hehehe)* I'm just posting that information for our new members.


I hardly think I fit into the category of older members, I only started crunching in July and joined here in September...maybe experienced is a better term?


Mindweaver said:


> Finally got my Q6600 back online yesterday and see it's returning work today.



Awesome!
BTW, I may be sending you some PMs in regard to settings for OCing Q6600s, I'm going to try and convince my friend to OC his to 3.2ghz or so...it's a 1.12v stock one so I think it has potential


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea I know what you mean bro.. I'm leaning torward the 5850, and maybe crossfire l8ter down the road.



that would be killer


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I hardly think I fit into the category of older members, I only started crunching in July and joined here in September...maybe experienced is a better term?
> Awesome!
> BTW, I may be sending you some PMs in regard to settings for OCing Q6600s, I'm going to try and convince my friend to OC his to 3.2ghz or so...it's a 1.12v stock one so I think it has potential



I meant older as in older then our newer members..  but I'll add experienced too..  

Which Q6600 do you have G0? If so they seem to clock better than the C0's and so on. but yea what ever you need I'll help bro! I have mine OC @ 3Ghz and the temps are around 47c with a AC 7 pro cooler. oh and it's a G0.



Chicken Patty said:


> that would be killer



I hope so.. I was told that 1 5850 should out perform my GTX285.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I meant older as in older then our newer members..  but I'll add experienced too..
> 
> Which Q6600 do you have G0? If so they seem to clock better than the C0's and so on. but yea what ever you need I'll help bro! I have mine OC @ 3Ghz and the temps are around 47c with a AC 7 pro cooler. oh and it's a G0.
> 
> ...



havent' looked at a comparison, but maybe true.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea I don't think by much, but it will be DX11. Plus, when they drop to around $200 and CF will be great.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I meant older as in older then our newer members..  but I'll add experienced too..
> 
> Which Q6600 do you have G0? If so they seem to clock better than the C0's and so on. but yea what ever you need I'll help bro! I have mine OC @ 3Ghz and the temps are around 47c with a AC 7 pro cooler. oh and it's a G0.
> 
> ...



It's my friend's Q6600, it's a G0 cooled by a Xiggy HDT-S1283, keeps temps @ 35-40c full load stock speeds, so it definitely has potential


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea I don't think by much, but it will be DX11. Plus, when they drop to around $200 and CF will be great.



yeah I agree, they are also very future proof too!


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea I don't think by much, but it will be DX11. Plus, when they drop to around $200 and CF will be great.



http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/gaming-graphics-cards-charts-2009-high-quality-update-3/compare,1697.html?prod%5B3248%5D=on&prod%5B3189%5D=on


----------



## ERazer (Feb 3, 2010)

hey Cap (cp) since u got ssd now for OS, how did u set it up with WCG, im dual booting on mine b/c im affraid WCG doing rewrite too much. thx advance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hey Cap (cp) since u got ssd now for OS, how did u set it up with WCG, im dual booting on mine b/c im affraid WCG doing rewrite too much. thx advance



I haven't received the SSD yet, but it's on the way.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

yay 110k points


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay 110k points



Just a shame it´s not BONIC points. We both have some way to go before we can claim our bagdes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

haha yeah your right, but it still feels good some how, knowing that im helping someone in some sort of way


----------



## ERazer (Feb 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay 110k points



woots gratz bud


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hey Cap (cp) since u got ssd now for OS, how did u set it up with WCG, im dual booting on mine b/c im affraid WCG doing rewrite too much. thx advance



I use a SDD and just today I had a blue screen. After the forced boot down and restart my OS (XP) performed CHKDSK. Related or not? 90 days of folding and 20 days of chruncing is a lot of rewriting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

congrats Don


----------



## ERazer (Feb 3, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I use a SDD and just today I had a blue screen. After the forced boot down and restart my OS (XP) performed CHKDSK. Related or not? 90 days of folding and 20 days of chruncing is a lot of rewriting.



this why i dual boot im not sure, i have my os/firefox temp folders move to hdd but im not sure wer does wcg doing rewrites


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> this why i dual boot im not sure, i have my os/firefox temp folders move to hdd but im not sure wer does wcg doing rewrites



I was planning on installing BOINC on my 500GB which is for my programs/games.  The SSD will be only for the OS install.


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hey Cap (cp) since u got ssd now for OS, how did u set it up with WCG, im dual booting on mine b/c im affraid WCG doing rewrite too much. thx advance



http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ssd_write_limit

This link has some good info on wear of SSDs. Given it is for the eeePC SSD, which is in no way as good as anything anyone of us have in our PCs. Better levelling and lifespan, that is.

You are not likely to find any problems from running Boinc as the disk use is in line with other system processes (of Windows 7 at least). From what the system resources tool shows me, WCG is using at most 3MB/s (peak). And if you take the pessemistic approach of applying that as a continuous sustained use to the far inferior eeePC SSD that still gives you an 8yr lifespan.

So no need to worry. 


Or you can get an SLC based SSD like me


----------



## ERazer (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was planning on installing BOINC on my 500GB which is for my programs/games.  The SSD will be only for the OS install.



at first thats wat i was gonna do that but  i thought about it, it is doing all rewrites on the drive wer i installed it or its gonna be on OS drive, ill let u figure it out CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> at first thats wat i was gonna do that but  i thought about it, it is doing all rewrites on the drive wer i installed it or its gonna be on OS drive, ill let u figure it out CP



I don't get what you mean dude, sorry.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Congrats on the new hardware JR
> anyways i need more crunching power  I'm almost getting pie..
> 
> also CP did you send the card out?



YHPM.


Also, JR is getting a pretty sweet hook up courtesy of a Chicken Patty


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

@ERazer + anyone with SSD

Not sure what settings you all have, but in the advanced->preferences if you look at the Disk and Memory Usage tab, you can set the % of pagefile used. I've set that to 0% and checked again the disk usage utility, and well it's probably the best setting. Your harddrive is still used for creating checkpoints, but there is no constant thrashing of SSD via the pagefile. I haven't monitored long enough yet, but it seems like it might even improve speed, but too early to tell.

Hope that helps


----------



## ERazer (Feb 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> @ERazer + anyone with SSD
> 
> Not sure what settings you all have, but in the advanced->preferences if you look at the Disk and Memory Usage tab, you can set the % of pagefile used. I've set that to 0% and checked again the disk usage utility, and well it's probably the best setting. Your harddrive is still used for creating checkpoints, but there is no constant thrashing of SSD via the pagefile. I haven't monitored long enough yet, but it seems like it might even improve speed, but too early to tell.
> 
> Hope that helps



Thx Bud gonna check it out


----------



## Ptep (Feb 5, 2010)

Joined!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2010)

welcome man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptep said:


> Joined!



Welcome aboard buddy 

Be sure to check out this thread, it has everything you need to know in there.  Crunch on and enjoy your stay with Team TPU. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1705105


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome aboard buddy
> 
> Be sure to check out this thread, it has everything you need to know in there.  Crunch on and enjoy your stay with Team TPU.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1705105



Thanks for helping me promote my Essentials Thread, do you think I should add anything else to it?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks for helping me promote my Essentials Thread, do you think I should add anything else to it?



Yes, a link to a cheap 6 core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks for helping me promote my Essentials Thread, do you think I should add anything else to it?


no problem bro . I think it's fine the way it is 



mstenholm said:


> Yes, a link to a cheap 6 core


free would be better


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I'm finally back to 3 i7 rigs at full strength. All crunching away since last night. Good to be back.

Thanks to Bogmali for selling me back my old Pi's. It was the last missing peice for the latest i7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to have all of you back Paul

anybody got a spare PSU.  With one I can put back another dual core to crunch.   Let me know guys.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2010)

I am loving my i7 its a beast at crunching. 
I will have another Dual running tonight if everything goes right


CP i wish i could help you with the PSU but all of mine will be in use now that i got the 4850.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am loving my i7 its a beast at crunching.
> I will have another Dual running tonight if everything goes right
> 
> 
> CP i wish i could help you with the PSU but all of mine will be in use now that i got the 4850.



The 8 treads are gooood. I noticed that your integer Speed (Mops/s) is high. At what speed are you running? When I do 21x190 I only get 9534 whereas you get 11647.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The 8 treads are gooood. I noticed that your integer Speed (Mops/s) is high. At what speed are you running? When I do 21x190 I only get 9534 whereas you get 11647.



I am only running 21x175(3675mhz)


----------



## theonedub (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know about the benchmarks WCG uses. Ive seen my Phenom put up lower numbers than some people who have lower clocked Phenoms too. Sometimes it seems like it doesnt add up, no?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 7, 2010)

only 4 more days untill i hit 100k points w00t


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm back in the game! I needed something to heat up my room, what better than to use my TRUE as a radiator?


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2010)

How far do you think a Phenom 9150e would clock to? List voltages if overvolting is required.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

hat said:


> How far do you think a Phenom 9150e would clock to? List voltages if overvolting is required.



atleast 2.5ghz on stock volts not much more.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> only 4 more days untill i hit 100k points w00t



Awesome, then you can get an awesome WCG sig badge!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

I am happy that i have more then just the i7 crunching

Right now i have 
i7@3.7ghz
X2 4200@2.6ghz(Chipset is overheating or would be 3.1ghz)
E1500@3ghz 
X4 9500@stock 
P4HT 3ghz
P4 2.56ghz 
decent little farm if i do say so myself


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

Ion it seems that i have been ahead of you in daily points for a few days now and i just added the E1500 for 24/7 today (been crunching off and on for testing and overclocking)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion it seems that i have been ahead of you in daily points for a few days now and i just added the E1500 for 24/7 today (been crunching off and on for testing and overclocking)


me 2. i dont added power,because i currently have money issues. can take some time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> me 2. i dont added power,because i currently have money issues. can take some time.



your still putting out some good points... The i7 really helped alot points are higher with 3rigs crunching 24/7 then before with 5rigs


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh dear...

Electric Bill = $920 this month.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Electric Bill = $920 this month.



dude, where do you live?  That's insane!!!


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, where do you live?  That's insane!!!




Lol, my very own personal electric bill was $21 but I was given a check of $380 by my Elec Company for power I sold to them.  My parents are the ones reaping that $920 bill.  I warned them that it would be like that since they weren't turning the heat off during the day.  However due to how shitty my parents are, I have to use the $380 to help pay off the electric I didn't use.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Lol, my very own personal electric bill was $21 but I was given a check of $380 by my Elec Company for power I sold to them.  My parents are the ones reaping that $920 bill.  I warned them that it would be like that since they weren't turning the heat off during the day.  However due to how shitty my parents are, I have to use the $380 to help pay off the electric I didn't use.



I just don't know how it can be that high.  RAMMIE pays that much and he has a huge crunching farm!  At least I think he said he paid that much.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Lol, my very own personal electric bill was $21 but I was given a check of $380 by my Elec Company for power I sold to them.  My parents are the ones reaping that $920 bill.  I warned them that it would be like that since they weren't turning the heat off during the day.  However due to how shitty my parents are, I have to use the $380 to help pay off the electric I didn't use.



You shouldn't turn the heat off at all. You can turn it down a few degrees, but if you leave it off, it's cost more to get the house back to the proper temp than it does to maintain it.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You shouldn't turn the heat off at all. You can turn it down a few degrees, but if you leave it off, it's cost more to get the house back to the proper temp than it does to maintain it.



lol, somewhat true. 

Depends on how the house is built.
I should know cause I went to school for "Building Trades" for 2 years... 
However, when I mean shut off the heat, I mean shut it off to rooms that won't be used for another 3-4 days... they don't do that which wastes lots of $$ in the long run.


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> atleast 2.5ghz on stock volts not much more.



Anyone else wanna chime in on this?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

those old phenoms dont do well when it comes to oc'ing, so a few 100 mhz extra would ve fine imo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think the benchmarks are right. there showing my 2.6ghz X2 as being faster then the E1500@3ghz  when all of us know that the C2D based celly is a tad faster then the X2 clock for clock



hat said:


> Anyone else wanna chime in on this?


Keep in mind the multy is really low on those chips so you have to have a board that can pull off high bus speeds (300+) and the Phenoms didn't like high bus speeds. I had the 9100e its almost the same but has the older stepping. I could get it stable at 2.4ghz but 2.5ghz was instant crash. I really don't think the 9150e would be much better thats why i said 2.5ghz on stock volts would be about the best you could get maybe if your board can push the bus speed high and have a good chip you could get 2.7ghz@1.3v maybe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

guys, I've been down almost a day a cruncher.  Using the space to fix a  boat load of PC's I had here waiting.  Should be back up by tomorrow.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 8, 2010)

Good day guys! February 20th is fast closing in! I wonder where the Party is gonna be at?


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen a thieving gremlin? Seriously, it comes in the night and steals my OC stability.

Either that or i'm slowly killing my computer. I mean, I know you shorten the lifespan of parts by overvolting them, but was never expecting to notice after just 14months. My PPD won't suffer too badly since it's no more than 200MHz drop.

But am I right to be concerned or am I being a drama queen here?


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Has anyone seen a thieving gremlin? Seriously, it comes in the night and steals my OC stability.



lol  (thieving gremlin)

my Q9550 is overvolt cpu, ram, nb, fsb but is stable for almost 1 year now and I hope it remains stable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2010)

My X2 4200+ has been overvolted since the first day i got it. Have been running it overclocked and overvolted for around a year and still rock solid...

but degradation can happen fast sometimes. what volts are you running?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

hey POS, how did you get that wcg stats thing in your sig?


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My X2 4200+ has been overvolted since the first day i got it. Have been running it overclocked and overvolted for around a year and still rock solid...
> 
> but degradation can happen fast sometimes. what volts are you running?



460FSB with RAM at 1088
CPU: 1.37 (1.36 in CPU-Z)
CPU GTL 0/2: 0.675
CPU GTL 1/3: 0.680
CPU PLL: 1.6
FSB Termination: 1.5
NB: 1.4

A year ago that was good for 4GHz (FSB470), but now FSB450 is the only stable speed for those settings 

EDIT: 





(FIH) The Don said:


> hey POS, how did you get that wcg stats thing in your sig?



When you reach 100,000 Boinc points in Free-DC or Boincstats (700,000in WCG website), go to your control panel here in TPU and look for the option to have your crunching alias used 

EDIT: For the badge sorry, should have read more carefully there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> 460FSB with RAM at 1088
> CPU: 1.37 (1.36 in CPU-Z)
> CPU GTL 0/2: 0.675
> CPU GTL 1/3: 0.680
> ...


I can easily see voltage playing a big role in your problem. On the rate your going your about on the rate of a 3year CPU life  I could be wrong but from what i have read and seen it seems to add up to that. If you leave it at that voltage you will keep seeing your overclocks get lower and lower and sometime you will have to start underclocking then one day the CPU will just die. 


(FIH) The Don said:


> hey POS, how did you get that wcg stats thing in your sig?


there folding stats so i can't help with the WCG stats sorry


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

oh, thats okay


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> 460FSB with RAM at 1088
> CPU: 1.37 (1.36 in CPU-Z)
> CPU GTL 0/2: 0.675
> CPU GTL 1/3: 0.680
> ...



OW. that FSB Termination probably wasnt healthy to your proc. above 1.4 can proove deadly overtime... and will let degradation happen at a much higher rate


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2010)

On the subject of degradation I got to ask if my i7 is safe 

CPU volts 1.2v(stock 1.18v)RAM 1.61v(1.5v stock)  everything else is stock. so would you say i am safe?


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

Suppose it's off to play with settings, voltages and tedious stress testing tonight then. Thanks guys, I'll see what I can get on safe(r) volts.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 8, 2010)

@kiex

here my bios at 4005mhz 
  p5q-e overvolt all your voltage setting 
vcore 1,36
cpu gtl 0.635
cpu gtl 0.635
cpu pll  1.52
fsb 1,28  (stay under 1.40 )
nb  1.36

*note that stock voltages are NOT stock voltages if you set it to AUTO or even if you set manually each parameter to the right voltage; the mobo overvolts it for you.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> On the subject of degradation I got to ask if my i7 is safe
> 
> CPU volts 1.2v(stock 1.18v)RAM 1.61v(1.5v stock)  everything else is stock. so would you say i am safe?



im no owner of an i7, but from what ive heard, thats in the safe range... 1.65 should be the max for i7 IMC´s, so youre within the limit,i suppose


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> @kiex
> 
> here my bios at 4005mhz
> p5q-e overvolt all your voltage setting
> ...



Lol, i think I had you PM me those once  Certainly won't get me 4GHz seem to have a bad combo. But will see what I can squeeze from that. Thanks bud


----------



## theonedub (Feb 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> On the subject of degradation I got to ask if my i7 is safe
> 
> CPU volts 1.2v(stock 1.18v)RAM 1.61v(1.5v stock)  everything else is stock. so would you say i am safe?



Yeah you're fine there. You did not need any VTT for stability? Thats pretty cool. I needed + .075 VTT and + .04375 Vcore to get my 860 stable at 3.5


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 8, 2010)

@KieX Asus p5q-e - p5q deluxe  bios overvolting (example only) i have the bios 2001 installed and it still overvolting


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> On the subject of degradation I got to ask if my i7 is safe
> 
> CPU volts 1.2v(stock 1.18v)RAM 1.61v(1.5v stock)  everything else is stock. so would you say i am safe?



Is 1.18 V really stock? Then I'm undervolting mine to reach 4 GHZ. I think that stock is lower but I don't care to reset my bios to find out. Anyway 1.2 is low and safe.


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> @kiex Asus p5q-e - p5q deluxe  bios overvolting (example only) i have the bios 2001 installed and it still overvolting
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100208/Capturefff.jpg



Good to know. Using the same BIOS too. Seems to be fine booting into 460FSB (3.9GHz) with these lower settings you've given me. Gone through 15 passes of linpack64 so far and holding. 

I appreciate I can't get the 4GHz on this, but 3.9GHz on lower volts is good thing. Is the damage I caused gonna keep getting worse or will it slow down now that I eased off?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Good to know. Using the same BIOS too. Seems to be fine booting into 460FSB (3.9GHz) with these lower settings you've given me. Gone through 15 passes of linpack64 so far and holding.
> 
> I appreciate I can't get the 4GHz on this, but 3.9GHz on lower volts is good thing. Is the damage I caused gonna keep getting worse or will it slow down now that I eased off?



it will be slowed down, but i really cant say you how long it will run...it may be years, but also could be months, or worst, weeks. you will notice it, when it starts to constantly loose stability. it doesnt happen very often,tho, and i only knew of a few procs dieing thru it. time will tell...


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 8, 2010)

the damage will probably slow down (i hope) 

maybe you can reset the cmos sometime it magic


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

Should start planning a commemorative frame to hang it up on the wall when it does die. "My first cruncher, a lesson on overvolting irresponsibly"


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> Should start planning a commemorative frame to hang it up on the wall when it does die. "My first cruncher, a lesson on overvolting irresponsibly"



 i have a box full of dead video card(thanks to Folding@home)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> i have a box full of dead video card(thanks to Folding@home)



what kind of cards? and how did they died?


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> i have a box full of dead video card(thanks to Folding@home)



That's insane! And expensive! Lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Yeah you're fine there. You did not need any VTT for stability? Thats pretty cool. I needed + .075 VTT and + .04375 Vcore to get my 860 stable at 3.5


I am running 3.7ghz rock solid the only thing i had to bump was the CPU voltage and ram voltage. Everything else is bone stock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Is 1.18 V really stock? Then I'm undervolting mine to reach 4 GHZ. I think that stock is lower but I don't care to reset my bios to find out. Anyway 1.2 is low and safe.



on mine 1.18v is stock but i am running a c1


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

bfg8600gts,xfx8800gt,zotac9500gt,zotac9800gt,sapphire 4850,palit4850

the 8600gts and the 8800gt alpha dog= bad powersupply thermaltake toughpower500watt
the 9500gt and the sapphire 4850 =  another bad psu antec neopower 480watt
The palit 4850 and the zotac 9800gt are dead for no reason 

This is one reason why I stop folding after 1 890 000 pts 
(i'll be back shortly)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> bfg8600gts,xfx8800gt,zotac9500gt,zotac9800gt,sapphire 4850,palit4850
> 
> the 8600gts and the 8800gt alpha dog= bad powersupply thermaltake toughpower500watt
> the 9500gt and the sapphire 4850 =  another bad psu antec neopower 480watt
> ...



oh oh, that surely wasnt cheap luckily, the PSU´s that died on me, never took sth out with them. that surely would make me cry, if this would happen to me


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what kind of cards? and how did they died?



Yeah, how did they die from Folding?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah, how did they die from Folding?



capacitator died, some solderjoint broke....chip burned up thru use. 
he can bake them all, i bet one or maybe 2 will run again. but that will smell like a PCB factory in China.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah, how did they die from Folding?



24/7 max overclocked, heat, 9 month + bad psu 

they just stop working.If i try to boot with one video card the pc dont boot at all(no light no fan spinning, nothing)

if remove the video card and install any other video card i have (good card)  the pc boot normally


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> 24/7 max overclocked, heat, 9 month + bad psu
> 
> they just stop working.If i try to boot with one video card the pc dont boot at all(no light no fan spinning, nothing)
> 
> if remove the video card and install any other video card i have (good card)  the pc boot normally



theyre both bricked. as said, a solderjoint can break, or "get cold" when its only slightly melted, during excessively HOT operation.
these 2 have a high chance of beeing relived, if thats true, what i read.
out of 20 people trying it, only 3 seemed to were unlucky,for 2 it didnt worked, and for one, it worked only part time,until the card died again. you could also measure the volts on each cap, a dead cap gives no reading anymore,i believe.if you can solder a bit, a dead cap should be easily replaceable, and you may even be able to upgrade it, if wanted. your zapped cards probably are destroyed, but i would experiment, if i were you, and you dont mind, smelling hot plastic all the day long


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

maybe i'll try with my zotac 9800gt i let you know

edit:I'll go get the camera from my sister tomorrow an post some pics before/after


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> maybe i'll try with my zotac 9800gt i let you know



please do! im really interested, because i never heard details out of first hand!

also, that would make your folding easier again,eh ?

i appreciate your will for experimenting!

EDIT: that will really smell, please ventilate your kitchen good, i dont know exactly how "sticky" this smell is.

one additional: nvidias solder seems to be harder than ati one. so you may have to adjust temps
if youre not sure, try it with a relatively cool soldering iron, on a big solderdot. with a 16w iron, i wasnt able to melt the nvidia solder. it was no problem tho, to steal a cap from a defect x800. very easy to melt, like your normal household solder.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

i'll start with the 9800gt  sorry bad pic crappy camera


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

one last thing:
read these threads before you start,please 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112815

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6102931

you dont want to rip some component from the freshly refluxed, very soft solder joints

EDIT: nice card, lets hope it will come back to live!





the Dr. will hopefully end its Experiment with sucess! ;-) good luck!


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

i'm ready to try but 1 more question

how to install the card into the oven gpu up or gpu towards the oven grills ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

Anybody else seee a problem here?






My ppd should be closer to 1k and I'm only getting about half that. Anyone care to chime in?

EDIT:
Post 9500!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Anybody else seee a problem here?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture070695.jpg
> 
> My ppd should be closer to 1k and I'm only getting about half that. Anyone care to chime in?



checked for errors in your grid?  maybe overclock is not stable or something and it is returning the results as errors.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> checked for errors in your grid?  maybe overclock is not stable or something and it is returning the results as errors.



Already checked and I only had one project error out yesterday while I was trying different settings.

http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture071096.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture072267.jpg

EDIT:

Could it be possible my cpu throttled itself during the evening while having it @ 3.5Ghz 1.4v? I did have the cpu up to where it was loading close to 53C. Just looking for insight.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Already checked and I only had one project error out yesterday while I was trying different settings.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture071096.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture072267.jpg



hmm thats not right u got few WU around 150+ points but u only getting 60+ boinc points


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> i'm ready to try but 1 more question
> 
> how to install the card into the oven gpu up or gpu towards the oven grills ?



gpu upwards, otherwise, its weight probably will desolder it partly, also counts for ram. heavy components can fall off


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> one last thing:
> read these threads before you start,please
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112815
> ...



video card is in the oven now we'll see after........what a smell 

edit: cooling time now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> video card is in the oven now we'll see after........what a smell
> 
> edit: cooling time now



now, i want to see, if it works again


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now, i want to see, if it works again



still really hot and i don't want to open my window it too cold outside (crack solder...)

its stinks I have a headache now

i'll be back 2 min


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> still really hot and i don't want to open my window it too cold outside (crack solder...)
> 
> its stinks I have a headache now



open a window in another room and walk outside for a few.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

no it a no go 

i plug the card and the pc no led,no fan spinnning


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> no it a no go
> 
> i plug the card and the pc no led,no fan spinnning



Try the ATI card next then or turn the temps up on the oven. Some people have reported the 2nd time it worked


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

not today i'm sick now and it just too hot here (4 rig in the living room/kitchen and the oven)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> no it a no go
> 
> i plug the card and the pc no led,no fan spinnning





p_o_s_pc said:


> Try the ATI card next then or turn the temps up on the oven. Some people have reported the 2nd time it worked



how hot did you baked it? did the solder looked refluxed?
ah.... it may be dead.... did you checked the caps on it?
im sorry for you, that must stink really bad!



stanhemi said:


> not today i'm sick now and it just too hot here (4 rig in the living room/kitchen and the oven)


thats not good.... i hope youre not angry on me now


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

385-400f  9-10 minutes  the solder looked refluxed ? yes more chrome
all the caps are in perfect condition it dead  it good for the garbage


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

the pcb turn to yellow/brown in the red area


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats not good.... i hope youre not angry on me now



not at all at least I try something


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> not at all at least I try something



maybe, the darn hd4850 will behave better ;-)
next time, you also maybe need warmer outside temperature, to be able to ventilate your rooms, without riscing solder cracks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hmm thats not right u got few WU around 150+ points but u only getting 60+ boinc points



So I am underclaiming?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 9, 2010)

^ Is that a dedicated rig or do you use it while it runs WCG?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> So I am underclaiming?



well i got WU (aids) thats giving me less point for Boinc but not that low and im not running that WU to compare with


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well i got WU (aids) thats giving me less point for Boinc but not that low and im not running that WU to compare with
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/aids.jpg



Ahh ok, oh and upon looking at my results page, I think i'm ok. Just need to let everything settle because I'm tweaking stuff every 30 mins on thsi rig since friday when i got everything up n running.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ahh ok, oh and upon looking at my results page, I think i'm ok. Just need to let everything settle because I'm tweaking stuff every 30 mins on thsi rig since friday when i got everything up n running.



well happy crunching then bud  almost got that 720BE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

here is kinda the plan for my next "project" So to say. Reason i am posting here is because it will be crunching  i would also be pairing it up with a nice GPU (undecided) now all i have to do is get some money (and a job) I will most likely be ordering the PSU within the next month or so then but the parts as i get the money.So what do you think?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

remember that those lanbox's get VERY hot, see if you can find something else with better cooling, maybe a used rogue or something like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

I say that if you are going to build crunchers, just slap them on one of these.  very inexpensive and are great!  I have one BTW.

http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

I want something small and easy to move around if i want to take it to a friends house or something. The reason for the i3 is because they are one of the cooler running Intel chips on that socket and i wouldn't be going for any high clocks or anything. BTW i spilled water in one of my crunchers it didn't seem to have got on anything but i took power away from it as soon as it happened and have it drying out with a fan blowing on it. I will give it a try in the morning i really hope it didn't get on anything but the fan and bottom of the case. I can deal with that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I want something small and easy to move around if i want to take it to a friends house or something. The reason for the i3 is because they are one of the cooler running Intel chips on that socket and i wouldn't be going for any high clocks or anything. BTW i spilled water in one of my crunchers it didn't seem to have got on anything but i took power away from it as soon as it happened and have it drying out with a fan blowing on it. I will give it a try in the morning i really hope it didn't get on anything but the fan and bottom of the case. I can deal with that.



I can carry my tech station anywhere I want .


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 10, 2010)

a new version of boinc client is available since February 3 for windows 7, vista,xp,mac,linux  (X86 - x64)

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> a new version of boinc client is available since February 3 for windows 7, vista,xp,mac,linux  (X86 - x64)
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php



I have been using it on one rig the past week and it seems stable. It has a nice feature - it report and send right after completion.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2010)

@pos

Who knows how long it will last but it could mean 2 stick of ram versus 1. Oh and I could probably have you covered for ram anyways. 
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=froogle


EDIT:

Oh and YGPM.


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

I felt the urge to share some good news with the team.

I have been offered a job, waiting for contract and got another really good job pending. So in another month or so I should have an i7 crunching with all it's HyperThreading goodliness


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

That's good news man.  Congrats on your new job


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

If all goes to plan, I may just get the i7 early on my debit card (interest free) and pay it back with the first wage. I've been lusting to have one for ages


----------



## theonedub (Feb 10, 2010)

Any real benefit to upgrading the client?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Any real benefit to upgrading the client?



Other then faster return of completed jobs I haven´t noticed any benefits.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I say that if you are going to build crunchers, just slap them on one of these.  very inexpensive and are great!  I have one BTW.
> 
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD


Ordered me 2 tech benches from your suggestion. 1 black, 1 green, cant wait to get them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I say that if you are going to build crunchers, just slap them on one of these.  very inexpensive and are great!  I have one BTW.
> 
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD



I'm not willing to leave my rigs open with animals and me being a klutz. I mean i spilled water in a closed case :shadedshu how the hell does that happen


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

shit happens to us all man, some people more than others


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Should i plan to buy a AII X4 or a i3?


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Should i plan to buy a AII X4 or a i3?



I'd say wait a little more and save for the 6core AMDs, that extra time should also solve the extra cost


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ordered me 2 tech benches from your suggestion. 1 black, 1 green, cant wait to get them.



I can tell you that I enjoy my Tech Station. Looks good and makes it a breeze to change out parts


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, finally have a i5 750 sitting on the shelf, awaiting an EVGA P55 LE and 4gb of TEAM Xtreem PC3-15000. Hopefully that will be next week's project.


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

Encouraging to see new rigs with good PPD's being added all the time. Nice to see from the Milestones thread that we get new members all the time too.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I can tell you that I enjoy my Tech Station. Looks good and makes it a breeze to change out parts


I cant wait. I'm like a kid waiting for Santa.  Im getting ready to start building my new shop (man cave). The kids and GF have taken over the house, I have just one bedroom for all my stuff.  Going to build a 20'x20' fully finished shop/tech room. I need somewhere to put all my comp gear and gun collections. Will start a "project log" when I get started. Half the building will be for my collection and ammo, the other half will be for all my systems. TPU is going to help me design the puter setup.  Just starting to draw up the plans so I can submit it to the city for approval.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ordered me 2 tech benches from your suggestion. 1 black, 1 green, cant wait to get them.


Awesome, I love mine bro 



p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not willing to leave my rigs open with animals and me being a klutz. I mean i spilled water in a closed case :shadedshu how the hell does that happen



beats me 



King Wookie said:


> Well, finally have a i5 750 sitting on the shelf, awaiting an EVGA P55 LE and 4gb of TEAM Xtreem PC3-15000. Hopefully that will be next week's project.



Nice, good luck with the project man, any sorta work log maybe?



blkhogan said:


> I cant wait. I'm like a kid waiting for Santa.  Im getting ready to start building my new shop (man cave). The kids and GF have taken over the house, I have just one bedroom for all my stuff.  Going to build a 20'x20' fully finished shop/tech room. I need somewhere to put all my comp gear and gun collections. Will start a "project log" when I get started. Half the building will be for my collection and ammo, the other half will be for all my systems. TPU is going to help me design the puter setup.  Just starting to draw up the plans so I can submit it to the city for approval.



That sounds like fun, link us to the work log when you create it, looking forward to that


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ooo lala new shiny badge for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Ooo lala new shiny badge for me



Sorry can't see it.  Still looking at your avvy


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry can't see it.  Still looking at your avvy



lol yes.. she is very pretty


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

what is best, to have a ton of projects or just one?


----------



## neoreif (Feb 11, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Ooo lala new shiny badge for me



Hey man, Congrats on earning your badge!  I shall earn mine too in a few days!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't been on TPU much recently, I had 3 exams today that I had to study for.  But now that those are done, I should be able to be here more, at least for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> lol yes.. she is very pretty



Indeed  



(FIH) The Don said:


> what is best, to have a ton of projects or just one?



Projects as in? 



[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on TPU much recently, I had 3 exams today that I had to study for.  But now that those are done, I should be able to be here more, at least for now



Hey man, you still stick around, we all appreciate that.  Focus on your priorities then TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

Guys, I'm posting this here first.  Only reason i'm selling is because I am going to build another cruncher. I am getting a good deal on i7 CPU/Board so I must sell this rig in order to get the i7.  

I am selling my 2nd Cruncher in the specs for $400 shipped.  QX9650/ASUS P5N32-SLI Deluxe/Corsair Dominator 2X1GB DDR3-1800.

Unfortunately this is the cheapest I can go as this is the money I need to get a i7 going.  If by tomorrow nobody wants it, I'll put it up in the FS section.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

thats a pretty fair price imo, GL with the sale man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a pretty fair price imo, GL with the sale man!



I checked online first since I was not sure how much the CPU's were going for, the cheapest QX9650 I found was on ebay still bidding, for $280.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah they are still going strong, it can take on a 920 in most cases imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah they are still going strong, it can take on a 920 in most cases imo



meh,  they are very powerful CPU's, the unlocked multi is great too.  This is just a cruncher so I don't spend much time on it at all.  I did push this to like 3.3GHz once at 1.192v which is default.  It crunched fine for a bit but temps were warm.  Now with the Megashadow it can easily do that, but it's just a cruncher so I just don't tweak it.  Just let it crunch away.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm posting this here first.  Only reason i'm selling is because I am going to build another cruncher. I am getting a good deal on i7 CPU/Board so I must sell this rig in order to get the i7.
> 
> I am selling my 2nd Cruncher in the specs for $400 shipped.  QX9650/ASUS P5N32-SLI Deluxe/Corsair Dominator 2X1GB DDR3-1800.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the cheapest I can go as this is the money I need to get a i7 going.  If by tomorrow nobody wants it, I'll put it up in the FS section.




Going back to the i7
Great price for that set-up~


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> A
> Nice, good luck with the project man, any sorta work log maybe?



I'll have to see what I can do then. Have a new camera to try out.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> meh,  they are very powerful CPU's, the unlocked multi is great too.  This is just a cruncher so I don't spend much time on it at all.  I did push this to like 3.3GHz once at *1.92v *which is default.  It crunched fine for a bit but temps were warm.  Now with the Megashadow it can easily do that, but it's just a cruncher so I just don't tweak it.  Just let it crunch away.



Must be a typo, yes?

Glad to see another i7 coming online, great job!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Going back to the i7
> Great price for that set-up~



yeah, it'll be an additional 4 threads coming online so 



theonedub said:


> Must be a typo, yes?
> 
> Glad to see another i7 coming online, great job!


yeah, fixed.  I did the same crap earlier in another thread 

If I sell the rig we'll have another i7 coming online, let's see


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2010)

Check with fitseries about the board and the QX should go quickly. Why don't you keep the dominators and run dual channel?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Check with fitseries about the board and the QX should go quickly. Why don't you keep the dominators and run dual channel?



What do I pair them up with?  They are running dual channel already.  It's a 2x1GB.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm posting this here first.  Only reason i'm selling is because I am going to build another cruncher. I am getting a good deal on i7 CPU/Board so I must sell this rig in order to get the i7.
> 
> I am selling my 2nd Cruncher in the specs for $400 shipped.  QX9650/ASUS P5N32-SLI Deluxe/Corsair Dominator 2X1GB DDR3-1800.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the cheapest I can go as this is the money I need to get a i7 going.  If by tomorrow nobody wants it, I'll put it up in the FS section.



That's a damn good deal on some awesome hardware!  If I had the money, I'd buy that from you, even though I don't know what I would do with it 


Chicken Patty said:


> What do I pair them up with?  They are running dual channel already.  It's a 2x1GB.


I think he means keep the Dominators for the i7, and just run dual-channel instead of tri.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's a damn good deal on some awesome hardware!  If I had the money, I'd buy that from you, even though I don't know what I would do with it
> 
> I think he means keep the Dominators for the i7, and just run dual-channel instead of tri.



If so they are not low voltage. I have a low voltge dual channel kit for the i7 if I get it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> meh,  they are very powerful CPU's, the unlocked multi is great too.  This is just a cruncher so I don't spend much time on it at all.  I did push this to like 3.3GHz once at 1.192v which is default.  It crunched fine for a bit but temps were warm.  Now with the Megashadow it can easily do that, but it's just a cruncher so I just don't tweak it.  Just let it crunch away.



tweak your crunchers bro. The more you tweak them the more productive they are. Thats why i spend about as much time on just my crunchers as i do my main rig...

BTW i got the i7 to 3.8ghz stable on 1.22v  So its crunching at that now. Also it is running a 64bit OS.Also not long ago i switched all my crunchers to 64bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

My output has been terrible recently, I think my friend must be out of town or something...the Q6600 has been turning in ~100 points/day for about a week now.  And my output is going to be even lower this weekend, I'm going out of town so the X4 955 and P8600 are both going to be off 
Ugh.  1 million by my b-day is sounding harder each day


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm down 2 rigs for a few days. I'm in the middle of reconfiguring a couple of WC loops...


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2010)

Down one rig for weeks. Have to ship every thing to Germany for RMA....only 700 PPD for BONIC but 20000 PPD for folding. Arghhh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm still going cull steam guys


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

that sucks guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2010)

my cruncher that i spilled water in is working fine and has been for almost 24hrs after it dried out. The i7 seems to have stayed stable at 3.8ghz so looks like things are going fine for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my cruncher that i spilled water in is working fine and has been for almost 24hrs after it dried out. The i7 seems to have stayed stable at 3.8ghz so looks like things are going fine for me



That's good news.  


BTW, if everything works out, I'll have a surprise for all of you soon, specially for one person.  But i'll keep that a secret just yet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2010)

I got more good news... I saved my balls and bought the GF the ring she wanted today but she doesn't know yet... going to keep her waiting for a few more days   
Also i am going to work on saving up to build another cruncher


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

go for it man

i mean the girl, lets hope she dont read your posts in here then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got more good news... I saved my balls and bought the GF the ring she wanted today but she doesn't know yet... going to keep her waiting for a few more days
> Also i am going to work on saving up to build another cruncher


That's sweet of you man   Sure she'll be really happy dude.


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got more good news... I saved my balls and bought the GF the ring she wanted today but she doesn't know yet... going to keep her waiting for a few more days
> Also i am going to work on saving up to build another cruncher



Just remember... if you get blueballs, there's always porn...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

hat said:


> Just remember... if you get blueballs, there's always porn...



true but pussy is so much better


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> true but pussy is so much better



+1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> true but pussy is so much better



+1


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> +1





Velvet Wafer said:


> +1



I knew someone would agree with me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

+57


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> +57



shouldn't it be more like +69


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> shouldn't it be more like +69



nah more like 42.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> shouldn't it be more like +69



+69 works too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

69 is always a winner


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 69 is always a winner



i must admit... never tried it sth i may have to change


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i must admit... never tried it sth i may have to change



If you like eating and getting brain.. You will love it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If you like eating and getting brain.. You will love it



lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If you like eating and getting brain.. You will love it



yeah,maybe soon, with bad luck, in a few months


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah,maybe soon, with bad luck, in a few months


well i wish you good luck


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2010)

Got a few questions...

My mom's going to be away for a short while, so I figured I would try to overclock her pc. She's got a socket a machine with a gigabyte motherboard (supposedly one of the better ones... don't know the model off hand) and a Sempron 3000+. On the page with the overclocking features, I see normal, turbo and manual mode for overclocking. I throw it into manual and can raise the fsb in 1mhz incriments (I was at 180fsb). There's also an option to control the RAM speed (I had it running at a 1:1 ratio and it's ddr 400, so there's no question here). There was also an option to control the AGP speed. There's normal, 50mhz, 66mhz, then 1mhz incriments from there. I know that some boards lock frequencies and some don't, but AGP frequency is 66MHz and I manually set it to 66MHz from that option. Problem is... there's these weird wavy lines that go across the screen... they appear to be sweeping across diagonally from top left to bottom right. It's kind of like watching waves or ripples in the water. This only happens when I push the FSB... at normal settings, it doesn't do this. I verified that the monitor was fine by bringing my laptop to it and hooking it up... no wavy lines.

Everything seems to be fine except these wavy lines. I used OCCT to test stability for a few hours (I did about 2.5 hours stability testing) and it was fine... but these wavy lines are bothering me. It seems like a hint of trouble... something isn't right somewhere. I thought video card, but the AGP bus is locked at 66MHz in the BIOS, so pushing the FSB shouldn't affect it. What could be causing these wavy lines, and what can I do about it? I would really like to push this thing a bit farther for the cause...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

hat said:


> Got a few questions...
> 
> My mom's going to be away for a short while, so I figured I would try to overclock her pc. She's got a socket a machine with a gigabyte motherboard (supposedly one of the better ones... don't know the model off hand) and a Sempron 3000+. On the page with the overclocking features, I see normal, turbo and manual mode for overclocking. I throw it into manual and can raise the fsb in 1mhz incriments (I was at 180fsb). There's also an option to control the RAM speed (I had it running at a 1:1 ratio and it's ddr 400, so there's no question here). There was also an option to control the AGP speed. There's normal, 50mhz, 66mhz, then 1mhz incriments from there. I know that some boards lock frequencies and some don't, but AGP frequency is 66MHz and I manually set it to 66MHz from that option. Problem is... there's these weird wavy lines that go across the screen... they appear to be sweeping across diagonally from top left to bottom right. It's kind of like watching waves or ripples in the water. This only happens when I push the FSB... at normal settings, it doesn't do this. I verified that the monitor was fine by bringing my laptop to it and hooking it up... no wavy lines.
> 
> Everything seems to be fine except these wavy lines. I used OCCT to test stability for a few hours (I did about 2.5 hours stability testing) and it was fine... but these wavy lines are bothering me. It seems like a hint of trouble... something isn't right somewhere. I thought video card, but the AGP bus is locked at 66MHz in the BIOS, so pushing the FSB shouldn't affect it. What could be causing these wavy lines, and what can I do about it? I would really like to push this thing a bit farther for the cause...



have you tried going back to default to see if they go away?  Just to confirm it's the overclock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

Try setting it to 50mhz. If that doesn't work you have a weak phase for the chipset or not strong enough psu. There is another solution to overclocking that sempron but it's quite risky. Multiplier unlocking.


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2010)

Could that possibly be the awesome Socket A! The wonders of pencil modding to unlock the multiplier re-lived! Those were fun times


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Could that possibly be the awesome Socket A! The wonders of pencil modding to unlock the multiplier re-lived! Those were fun times



More than just a pencil with Sempron socket A chips, involves a razor blade also. Essntially turns them into a MP capable mobile chip, but the mod only works on VIA and a few nForce boards.


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> More than just a pencil with Sempron socket A chips, involves a razor blade also. Essntially turns them into a MP capable mobile chip, but the mod only works on VIA and a few nForce boards.



Ah, OK. I remember with my XP 2800+ I drew a thick line with pencil and covered it with sellotape (i didn't know much back then). Worked though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

have to buy a new cell phone. I dropped mine while i was taking a shower and its dead. I have tried the rice trick the fan,the vac. and its not working  so i'm going to have to put the other cruncher on hold even longer now


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have to buy a new cell phone. I dropped mine while i was taking a shower and its dead. I have tried the rice trick the fan,the vac. and its not working  so i'm going to have to put the other cruncher on hold even longer now



Ouch, sorry to hear that.  Was it an expensive phone?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have to buy a new cell phone. I dropped mine while i was taking a shower and its dead. I have tried the rice trick the fan,the vac. and its not working  so i'm going to have to put the other cruncher on hold even longer now



damn, that well had to be a few hundred dollars


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have to buy a new cell phone. I dropped mine while i was taking a shower and its dead. I have tried the rice trick the fan,the vac. and its not working  so i'm going to have to put the other cruncher on hold even longer now



Wait a sec, what carrier are you on? I could see about scrounging up one of my backup cells.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wait a sec, what carrier are you on? I could see about scrounging up one of my backup cells.



Verizon. I am getting a Nokia E63 from the egg (my uncle ordered it now i owe him) Thanks for the offer. 

It was a LG Voyager


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Verizon. I am getting a Nokia E63 from the egg (my uncle ordered it now i owe him) Thanks for the offer.
> 
> It was a LG Voyager



I have a backup LG VX5500 if you want to pass up ordering. We can talk over PM's further if your interested.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I have a backup LG VX5500 if you want to pass up ordering. We can talk over PM's further if your interested.



Thanks but i have been wanting the E63 for some time now.. My phone not working is just what pushed me to it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks but i have been wanting the E63 for some time now.. My phone not working is just what pushed me to it



Your welcome. Yah, it is a nice phone.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have to buy a new cell phone. I dropped mine while i was taking a shower and its dead. I have tried the rice trick the fan,the vac. and its not working  so i'm going to have to put the other cruncher on hold even longer now



Okay here is a question for ya:
Why the hell did you have your cell phone in the shower with you? I assume that was what you meant when you stated "I dropped mine while I was taking a shower and it's dead." 
Just curious


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Hopefully next week I'll have a i7 up and crunching.  I have a feeling however some one won't be happy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

who might that be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

That person would know.  Let's just say I'm getting my same evga board back


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

awww nice dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay here is a question for ya:
> Why the hell did you have your cell phone in the shower with you? I assume that was what you meant when you stated "I dropped mine while I was taking a shower and it's dead."
> Just curious



I like to txt while i'm in the shower  I know its stupid but i never said i was smart


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully next week I'll have a i7 up and crunching.  I have a feeling however some one won't be happy



See your i7 and rise with 4 dual Xeon HT in one rig (old server). It might be a hassle to get it to work but if it does I will have PIE


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have to buy a new cell phone. I dropped mine while i was taking a shower and its dead. I have tried the rice trick the fan,the vac. and its not working  so i'm going to have to put the other cruncher on hold even longer now



Between the spilling water in a closed case and this, I'm starting to think you may need to stay away from water. Either that or you're developing a water based superpower and haven't got control of it yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Goodluck mstenholm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Between the spilling water in a closed case and this, I'm starting to think you may need to stay away from water. Either that or you're developing a water based superpower and haven't got control of it yet.



maybe it is a mixed of both  it would be great to have a superpower..I think i already have one..I tend to make girls get wet  but i don't think that falls under super powers


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Between the spilling water in a closed case and this, I'm starting to think you may need to stay away from water. Either that or you're developing a water based superpower and haven't got control of it yet.


A buddy simply puked in the inward sucking cooling fans of his rig. that did the trick for him,shorted his board to death 
maybe one of POS heatpipes went leak, and lost its content (water probably,with additives)





p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe it is a mixed of both  it would be great to have a superpower..I think i already have one..I tend to make girls get wet  but i don't think that falls under super powers



some people claim other things! you probably got a charm enchantment then


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe it is a mixed of both  it would be great to have a superpower..I think i already have one..I tend to make girls get wet  but i don't think that falls under super powers



Haha! Nice one 



Velvet Wafer said:


> A buddy simply puked in the inward sucking cooling fans of his rig. that did the trick for him,shorted his board to death



That is quite a nasty way to kill a computer. But it's one hell of a funny story to tell


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmm... it still does it at stock. Whatever, fuck it. 184 fsb and 4 hours of Linpack...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Haha! Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a nasty way to kill a computer. But it's one hell of a funny story to tell



one of the better reasons to upgrade from an old p4 with IGP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

I can be stupid sometimes. With all the bad luck i have been having with water i still left a bottle of water WITHOUT the cap on the edge of my desk right above the 140mm fan on the 300 (AKA the i7 rig) that would have been a epic fail...I could deal with killing one of the duals or even the Phenom I but i think i would kill myself for killing a i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can be stupid sometimes. With all the bad luck i have been having with water i still left a bottle of water WITHOUT the cap on the edge of my desk right above the 140mm fan on the 300 (AKA the i7 rig) that would have been a epic fail...I could deal with killing one of the duals or even the Phenom I but i think i would kill myself for killing a i7



I would kill myself too.  Speaking of i7, I'll have one next week


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would kill myself too.  Speaking of i7, I'll have one next week



thats great. I am thinking of selling mine  but my dad(he doesn't give a shit what i do with my rigs 99% of the time) told me that it would be stupid of me to sell it and that he won't help me at all (not even send the stuff out). He was really impressed with it when he was using it and i even had Prototype,WCG and F@H(GPU) running in the background. i do got to say it does do great  and is hard to slow down


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys what do you think I should do here?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats great. I am thinking of selling mine  but my dad(he doesn't give a shit what i do with my rigs 99% of the time) told me that it would be stupid of me to sell it and that he won't help me at all (not even send the stuff out). He was really impressed with it when he was using it and i even had Prototype,WCG and F@H(GPU) running in the background. i do got to say it does do great  and is hard to slow down


It's my old rig 



Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys what do you think I should do here?



posted over there in the thread.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's my old rig
> 
> 
> 
> posted over there in the thread.



thats great bro...Willing to trade the CPU+cash for mine? I would like a nice D0 to play with... 

Also @MW anything that has* i7 *and *Cruncher* in the same sentence i don't need to read anymore.(read the bold lines for my input)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats great bro...Willing to trade the CPU+cash for mine? I would like a nice D0 to play with...
> 
> Also @MW anything that has* i7 *and *Cruncher* in the same sentence i don't need to read anymore.(read the bold lines for my input)



I can't make out what your post is saying, must be a dirty monitor.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can't make out what your post is saying, must be a dirty monitor.



 I take that as no  I really didn't think you would bite at it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I take that as no  I really didn't think you would bite at it



this post seems much more clear


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> this post seems much more clear


hows this post?
jgfdgjrei grgjpksfdjksdjklsdjgksfjdklgklyfskdjfksgmkfsjokfgkfdgk;dlsfjgku kjdk;fdjsk;fkjkjkujgjkgkfkgfkgkfkvlmmksdkmcnslvslkd ksdjksdjfksdjf gfs;gs;kf;ksa jkfgjfkdjgc sdkl;sjk;gske


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hows this post?
> jgfdgjrei grgjpksfdjksdjklsdjgksfjdklgklyfskdjfksgmkfsjokfgkfdgk;dlsfjgku kjdk;fdjsk;fkjkjkujgjkgkfkgfkgkfkvlmmksdkmcnslvslkd ksdjksdjfksdjf gfs;gs;kf;ksa jkfgjfkdjgc sdkl;sjk;gske



hey, no mama jokes


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey, no mama jokes



 how did you know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how did you know



Educated guess


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2010)

~3h into the test, looking good.


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2010)

Now at 185x12 instead of 184x12. I like 2220 better than 2208...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Now at 185x12 instead of 184x12. I like 2220 better than 2208...



The three 2's look better in CPU-z don't they?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

I must say, I'm a bit impressed at the #'s my crunchers are putting out.  Top rig is my Phenom at 3.8 GHz and the bottom one is the QX9650 at default 3 GHz.  My phenom is my daily used PC, gaming etc.  The reason why my QX does slightly better at less clocks is because it's a dedicated cruncher.  Does nothing but crunching.  Plus the intels have a slight advantage in power I would say.  However, the biggest difference is that it's a dedicated cruncher and it never gets used.


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The three 2's look better in CPU-z don't they?



Yes, that's why I did it. Plus 185 is cooler than 184. It passed 4 hours of OCCT Linpack... I'll leave it at that... for now.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a new toy coming to play with
I ordered a Koolance CPU-360:


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have a new toy coming to play with
> I ordered a Koolance CPU-360:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/cpu-360_p0.jpg



Thats very purrrty!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Yes, that's why I did it. Plus 185 is cooler than 184. It passed 4 hours of OCCT Linpack... I'll leave it at that... for now.


Then crunch on my friend 



HammerON said:


> I have a new toy coming to play with
> I ordered a Koolance CPU-360:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/cpu-360_p0.jpg



That is a very nice looking block


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2010)

Just joined. Better late than never...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

i spilled water in the SAME CRUNCHER AGAIN! damn it i'm going to have to stop having drinks around my rigs.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2010)

Are you freak'n serious POS:shadedshu
Get yourself some of those cups that kids use that won't spill when tipped over


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2010)

11% so far. I'll put this on the quad at work too. It runs from 7:30 till 17:30  

Can't figure out to put the linky in signature, mine isn't clickable?


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i spilled water in the SAME CRUNCHER AGAIN! damn it i'm going to have to stop having drinks around my rigs.



Wow man... you're a walking death sentence for computers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Just joined. Better late than never...



Awesome BP, nice to have you on the team  

You can only add the clickable one once you reach 100k points.  You can set it through your USER CP then.   Crunch on, it comes in no time.



p_o_s_pc said:


> i spilled water in the SAME CRUNCHER AGAIN! damn it i'm going to have to stop having drinks around my rigs.



Dammit dude, don't drink around your PC's!!!  Is it ok?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Its up and running i just let it dry for about 2hrs with a fan blowing on it... i have got lucky 2 times.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Its up and running i just let it dry for about 2hrs with a fan blowing on it... i have got lucky 2 times.



You know what usually happens the 3rd time right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Wow man... you're a walking death sentence for computers.





Chicken Patty said:


> You know what usually happens the 3rd time right?



Yes i know...But if it dies it will just put a rush on the PII or i3 rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Yes i know...But if it dies it will just put a rush on the PII or i3 rig



Make sure you're not around you i7 with drinks PLEASE!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Make sure you're not around you i7 with drinks PLEASE!



don't worry i moved it away from where i like to put my drinks. If some how i spill something in it i will post a suicided note.. and will leave my crunchers (that are still alive) to you or my uncle so they can keep doing there thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't worry i moved it away from where i like to put my drinks. If some how i spill something in it i will post a suicided note.. and will leave my crunchers (that are still alive) to you or my uncle so they can keep doing there thing



  No Tim, no suiciding, we need you here   unless you live your i7 with me


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2010)

This is what I imagine happens wherever there is water in the vicinity of p_o_s_pc:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

KieX said:


> This is what I imagine happens wherever there is water in the vicinity of p_o_s_pc:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/pos_water.jpg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

KieX said:


> This is what I imagine happens wherever there is water in the vicinity of p_o_s_pc:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/pos_water.jpg


 I'm not sure how to take that....


Chicken Patty said:


> No Tim, no suiciding, we need you here   unless you live your i7 with me


but i would have to kill myself if i killed my i7 :shadedshu



BTW I keep spilling it on my gigabyte board(the one i painted) maybe the paint is what keeps saving it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not sure how to take that....
> 
> but i would have to kill myself if i killed my i7 :shadedshu
> 
> ...



It's a layer of paint keeping the water out, everyone, hurry and paint your boards!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's a layer of paint keeping the water out, everyone, hurry and paint your boards!!!!



If thats the case i think if my Biostar board doesn't sell i will take it out and paint it this summer (if i have the right paint for it still)


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not sure how to take that....



 It's a fantasy scenario I've imagined! I sure do hope it ain't like that in real life man! You have some good luck lately though, thought of playing the lottery?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If thats the case i think if my Biostar board doesn't sell i will take it out and paint it this summer (if i have the right paint for it still)



  Why not paint everything, vid cards, everything.  Hey I oversprayed a HDD really bad once when painting a case LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why not paint everything, vid cards, everything.  Hey I oversprayed a HDD really bad once when painting a case LOL



I have painted everything once before even a HDD. 

take a look here 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1761022&postcount=7447


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome BP, nice to have you on the team
> 
> You can only add the clickable one once you reach 100k points.  You can set it through your USER CP then.   Crunch on, it comes in no time.
> 
> ...



i once blew me a TT reservoir, that was laying down on its side in the DVD drive Area. the plastic Lock simply cracked in pieces. and i heard a Waterfall go off in my rig.
KASLOSH! and suddenly, there was water shooting out of every hole at the bottom.
luckily the rig was shut down. the next day, i kicked the res over, accidentially, while it had no locking plug. Again, i heard a GOSH! BLubBLubBLub. and the same happened again. this Time the rig was ON, and under load. i nearly shitted myself, no Lie. luckily, nothing happened!

EDIT: Pos,painting Mobos and other Hardware does work,but it looks like shit,like crackings over the whole part, only the HDD is cool


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

All these stories of water in rigs is the reason I'm starting to consider not using the H50 much longer. It's sealed and it's been going strong for about 7 months now... but I think I'll go back to air coolers. At least with a TRUE or Prolimatech your only worry is snapping the board if you swing your case too fast when you move it around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> All these stories of water in rigs is the reason I'm starting to consider not using the H50 much longer. It's sealed and it's been going strong for about 7 months now... but I think I'll go back to air coolers. At least with a TRUE or Prolimatech your only worry is snapping the board if you swing your case too fast when you move it around.



No need for the H50 to leak at all


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

@Velvet none of the hardware i have painted are creaked or anything. It looks about the same as it did fresh off the work table


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @Velvet none of the hardware i have painted are creaked or anything. It looks about the same as it did fresh off the work table



but these pics are horrible,man! it doesnt looks too painted


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> but these pics are horrible,man! it doesnt looks too painted



I know those i took with my old phone and it didn't take good pics at all 
hows this?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know those i took with my old phone and it didn't take good pics at all
> hows this?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030822-2.jpg



slightly discolored, but A LOT better!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> slightly discolored, but A LOT better!



that was also with my phone...I don't have any good pics of the board when it was clean and out of the case. I don't feel like taking it out and cleaning it as it takes about 2hrs to clean every inch of the board because i do it with a Q-tip and alcohol

EDIT:I got a random restart last night on the i7 so i gave it a slight bump in voltage. I only upped it 1 step and seems to be fine today and still UNDER 1.21v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that was also with my phone...I don't have any good pics of the board when it was clean and out of the case. I don't feel like taking it out and cleaning it as it takes about 2hrs to clean every inch of the board because i do it with a Q-tip and alcohol
> 
> EDIT:I got a random restart last night on the i7 so i gave it a slight bump in voltage. I only upped it 1 step and seems to be fine today and still UNDER 1.21v



alright, its fine. i wish my problems atm would be so little 

im very near to breaking up atm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright, its fine. i wish my problems atm would be so little
> 
> im very near to breaking up atm



thats not good bro. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

VW, hope things get better for you bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

maybe here would be a better place to ask... Whats the difference between the i3 and i5 (the dual core i5)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats not good bro. I hope things work out for you.



i hope so too... but that will need a small fortune. 
like a sudden godly flash,enlightening her:shadedshu

i knew that these problems will develop, years ago, but i wouldnt believe myself,stupid me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hope so too... but that will need a small fortune.
> like a sudden godly flash,enlightening her:shadedshu
> 
> i knew that these problems will develop, years ago, but i wouldnt believe myself,stupid me



just remember if things don't work out there are alot more "fish in the sea" or to borrow Eminem's line "Bitches they come, they go, Saturday through sunday monday, Monday through sunday yo" 
not that i am calling her a bitch


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just remember if things don't work out there are alot more "fish in the sea" or to borrow Eminem's line "Bitches they come, they go, Saturday through sunday monday, Monday through sunday yo"
> not that i am calling her a bitch



yeah thats right, sadly, her kind is really really rare... it will take years, to find a similar girl.
im not that... manly.. regarding my relationships. i cant simply say: " i want this one, or i want this one"... i prefer to be found besides of that, everything in my life it doomed to be sluuuugggishhhhh. the more important, the more time dependant things are. i want 4ghz stable since 2 years or so, have i reached them till now?
im doomed to live my personal Bane privatly, and also, i need to safe the world,officially
damn, im fucked


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright, its fine. i wish my problems atm would be so little
> 
> im very near to breaking up atm



Don't let it get you down. Either way things always have a habit of working themselves out for the better.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> Don't let it get you down. Either way things always have a habit of working themselves out for the better.



my life looks like the red line






thanks for your positive feelings tho! at least this place is still safe, and friendly. thanks for that guys!


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my life looks like the red line
> http://www.dream-shop.at/images/tc/TrainingCenter-Langlauf05.png
> 
> thanks for your positive feelings tho! at least this place is still safe, and friendly. thanks for that guys!



I thought this would be a great way to waste my time:





Essentially, I believe everyone will have a rollercoaster life, some more scary than others. Mine have up till recently been determined a lot by the women in my life. But my last goodbye to someone, was also the start of something new, and better. I can quite honestly say, women will no longer be a determining factor of how my rollercoaster goes. (That doesn't mean I've become a cold hearted person by the way )

Not sure if this is so much intended for you personally, as me just wanting to share something with as many people as I can, that has helped me sort my life out whatever the circumstance:

_Tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles_ - Voltaire (from Candide)
(All's for the best in [this] the best of all possible worlds)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

don't mind my l33t paint skills but here is my life lol


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't mind my l33t paint skills but here is my life lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/life_lol310.jpg



ZOMg! j00 4rE h@x


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> ZOMg! j00 4rE h@x



all i can say back to that is thanks  and i scene a little sarcasm


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

Realised those graphs give away our age...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> Realised those graphs give away our age...



i know that but thats ok with me


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2010)

Just bought a Titan Fenrir from AthlonX2 to replace my CM V8:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a board coming my way that is from a Emachine (i'm replacing the board in my dads Emachine so i can overclock it for him ) So if i can get another S775 CPU i can have it crunching in a box(by box i mean a medium size USPS flat rate box)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> I thought this would be a great way to waste my time:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/life_lol.jpg
> 
> Essentially, I believe everyone will have a rollercoaster life, some more scary than others. Mine have up till recently been determined a lot by the women in my life. But my last goodbye to someone, was also the start of something new, and better. I can quite honestly say, women will no longer be a determining factor of how my rollercoaster goes. (That doesn't mean I've become a cold hearted person by the way )
> ...





p_o_s_pc said:


> don't mind my l33t paint skills but here is my life lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/life_lol310.jpg



im 20,and i feel much,much older. like some part of me is already a few thousand years old.
i often behave much more reasonable, and confident, than 40 year old people i know... and i then cant understand, where this "elderly calmness" sometimes came from...and why no one can stand up for himself, even in that high age...  i always was like that. as kid, i didnt cried much, i didnt needed friends, i was able to entertain myself. and i really struggle to find someone thats even percentual like me. like 10 persons independendly called me "Freak" in my Life, because im so horribly misplaced,somehow. 
They all seem to feel,that there is something strange about me, and that i dont belong here. i belong on a place, where i can manifest things out of thin air, just because i want to. where there are no physical and psychological borders. i sometimes stand there, beeing furios, that i cant manipulate matter, or hold things in the air thru pure will. not because i want to be able to do that, just because i somehow try to do that, without really realizing that i do! how often do i use my hands, to direct invisible energy, without no one ever told me how to do that?
 i have my own personal world, full of multicolored energy, and protective fields,energic beams, which works like a dimmable overlay. and i dont even know a bit, if thats a part of personal madness, or if i really have extraordinary powers. i just know 2 things. i disbelieved it for months, till i prooved myself that it works. 
And that it works like a car repaired by native africans, only with industrial rubble
i always knew i had some kind of mission. and i always disliked unreal authority. im able to learn, but i wont listen to an idiot, and most times knew things better,that people realize.
someone here believing in rebirth, and reincarnation of "elder" souls=?

BIG Sorry for such an offtopic Post!

@Pos
youre a damn lucker! the worst is still to come for you  your age was the beginning of the real end for me


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im 20,and i feel much,much older. like some part of me is already a few thousand years old.
> i often behave much more reasonable, and confident, than 40 year old people i know... and i then cant understand, where this "elderly calmness" sometimes came from...and why no one can stand up for himself, even in that high age...  i always was like that. as kid, i didnt cried much, i didnt needed friends, i was able to entertain myself. and i really struggle to find someone thats even percentual like me. like 10 persons independendly called me "Freak" in my Life, because im so horribly misplaced,somehow.
> They all seem to feel,that there is something strange about me, and that i dont belong here. i belong on a place, where i can manifest things out of thin air, just because i want to. where there are no physical and psychological borders. i sometimes stand there, beeing furios, that i cant manipulate matter, or hold things in the air thru pure will. not because i want to be able to do that, just because i somehow try to do that, without really realizing that i do! how often do i use my hands, to direct invisible energy, without no one ever told me how to do that?
> i have my own personal world, full of multicolored energy, and protective fields,energic beams, which works like a dimmable overlay. and i dont even know a bit, if thats a part of personal madness, or if i really have extraordinary powers. i just know 2 things. i disbelieved it for months, till i prooved myself that it works.
> ...



Good day Velvet! Wow! That's some kind of experience man! And I for myself believe in Reincarnation! There are things in this life that we are not able to explain and has an underlying strangeness to it! No one can explain it to us, not by religion or not by science. I guess the explanation really lies within ourselves! Hey, have you read the book by Jane Roberts? Seth Speaks? I found some explanations in this book that somehow answered my questions in life! Well but thats just me! If you can find a copy of that book then I know it would help you somehow!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2010)

They really got to make the multiprocessor option limit the affinity of the work units--not just throttle them.  Throttling means I have to kill BOINC/WCG so my games don't get bad FPS; restricting the number of cores it runs on means 4-5 cores could be crunching whilst the game runs on the remaining 3-4 cores.

They really need to get that fixed. 


On the current topic: My life looks like equation y=6/x + 1.  Graph it.


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2010)

They should really have a drop-down menu with a number of threads you want to use based on the number of threads it detects you have instead of using funky percentages.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2010)

It'd be nice if there was a way to set it via a third-party app too.  That way a launcher for software could order BOINC/WCG to back down before starting the intended application and resume it after the application closes.  Berkley would get a lot more work and fewer missed deadlines out of me if they did that.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 14, 2010)

Started crunching for the team last night. I'll keep it up as long as I can.


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Started crunching for the team last night. I'll keep it up as long as I can.



Hey, welcome to the forums, and to the team!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Started crunching for the team last night. I'll keep it up as long as I can.



Welcome to the team! 



FordGT90Concept said:


> It'd be nice if there was a way to set it via a third-party app too.  That way a launcher for software could order BOINC/WCG to back down before starting the intended application and resume it after the application closes.  Berkley would get a lot more work and fewer missed deadlines out of me if they did that.



I've not personally tried this yet, but I've seen it mentioned quite often in WCG forum: 
TThrottle http://www.efmer.eu/boinc/tthrottle_manual.html



HammerON said:


> Just bought a Titan Fenrir from AthlonX2 to replace my CM V8:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/titan-fenrir-xmas-edition-tek.jpg



That looks really ace in black and red. Never seen that combo before.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Good day Velvet! Wow! That's some kind of experience man! And I for myself believe in Reincarnation! There are things in this life that we are not able to explain and has an underlying strangeness to it! No one can explain it to us, not by religion or not by science. I guess the explanation really lies within ourselves! Hey, have you read the book by Jane Roberts? Seth Speaks? I found some explanations in this book that somehow answered my questions in life! Well but thats just me! If you can find a copy of that book then I know it would help you somehow!



youre right, and wrong at the same time. most people will never know, and some people will be able too "see" thru the borders of Time and Space. i have more explanations, than you probably want to hear, but also a million questions more. if you meant:"the amount of Information is too big, to fit a Human Mind" then you hit the nail on the head
i heard of this Seth book, in German its "Gespräche mit Seth". tho i never read it. i just know, that there are some People on this Planet, that will be able to tell you things you never imagined, and normal people fear like hell. you know, they fear to loose their blindness, because we pull down their hands from their faces, so they can see. but that is too much for them. its like the people in that platonian cave




they shudder, and hide their faces again
i cant get into much detail here,tho, without beeing regarded as crazy
if youre interested in more info, just PM me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Started crunching for the team last night. I'll keep it up as long as I can.



Hey man, welcome to TPU (greatest forum ever) and to the team.  Be sure to check out the below link, it has all the info/thread links you need in there my friend.  Enjoy your stay and crunch hard 

WCG Essentials Thread by ION


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

Well peeps, down a cruncher for about a week.  Time to take apart the QX and send it to it's new owner.  The i7 cruncher should arrive by late next week.  Till then back me up guys


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well peeps, down a cruncher for about a week.  Time to take apart the QX and send it to it's new owner.  The i7 cruncher should arrive by late next week.  Till then back me up guys



I'll be back full force plus an additional PII 940 by the end of next week. Time to come back and get my pie. You know, I'd really like a piece of that pie that Metal Racer has been posting...but thats a different topic for another thread.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> I've not personally tried this yet, but I've seen it mentioned quite often in WCG forum:
> TThrottle http://www.efmer.eu/boinc/tthrottle_manual.html


That's based on temperature.  It wouldn't help, unfortunately.


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's based on temperature.  It wouldn't help, unfortunately.



Ah, that sucks. I'll keep my eyes peeled in case I stumble on something that actually does what you need it to


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2010)

So I'm back, the X4 955 and P8600 are back up again.  Still not sure about the Q6600, I'll have to investigate that some more.  The E6550 is also currently offline, my parents were having some issues with it so they were trying to rule BOINC out of the equation, so at the best case it'll be another week before I can get WCG installed on it again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

my points maybe kinda low today i came home from taking the GF out and found that my internet hasn't been working right so i have ~30+ task that didn't upload today on the i7 alone and the other crunchers also haven't turned anything in  i hope i get a big update tonight and makeup for it


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my points maybe kinda low today i came home from taking the GF out and found that my internet hasn't been working right so i have ~30+ task that didn't upload today on the i7 alone and the other crunchers also haven't turned anything in  i hope i get a big update tonight and makeup for it



Ugh, sorry about that.  I hate it when I find that the internet is out and I've lost a bunch of work in WCG/F@H.
BTW, you're posed to overtake me again, and I don't think there is anything I can do other than prolong it.  Best case scenario, I get the E6550 and Q6600 up again, and I'm at ~4400 PPD, but I don't think I have any way of getting much past that, so you'd still be gaining on me at ~1000/day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'll be back full force plus an additional PII 940 by the end of next week. Time to come back and get my pie. You know, I'd really like a piece of that pie that Metal Racer has been posting...but thats a different topic for another thread.



Good stuff man, I would also want a piece of that other pie but yeah, we'll leave that out of this


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ugh, sorry about that.  I hate it when I find that the internet is out and I've lost a bunch of work in WCG/F@H.
> BTW, you're posed to overtake me again, and I don't think there is anything I can do other than prolong it.  Best case scenario, I get the E6550 and Q6600 up again, and I'm at ~4400 PPD, but I don't think I have any way of getting much past that, so you'd still be gaining on me at ~1000/day



 its about time i get to overtake you. I been trying to since you passed me. Seems that the i7 is what pushed me ahead.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its about time i get to overtake you. I been trying to since you passed me. Seems that the i7 is what pushed me ahead.



Well I know that this is your view on the subject, but personally, I am disappoint.  I already have two people who are going to pass me in the next three days, I don't want to go down any further 
At the current estimate, I have 2 months to come up with a solution


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well I know that this is your view on the subject, but personally, I am disappoint.  I already have two people who are going to pass me in the next three days, I don't want to go down any further
> At the current estimate, I have 2 months to come up with a solution



i can understand your view of it too. But i am happy to be able to battle with you and Velvet again.any idea of how much money you can get in that time? Also buy a better HSF for your phenom and clock that up. It will help some.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can understand your view of it too. But i am happy to be able to battle with you and Velvet again.any idea of how much money you can get in that time? Also buy a better HSF for your phenom and clock that up. It will help some.



I'm not sure how much I'm going to be able to get...probably not much.  My birthday's not until the end of May, so I can't rely on b-day money, and I don't have much else I can sell (maybe ~$100 total of spare computer junk to sell).  I'd really like an i7, but I know that's not happening.  I'm going to talk to my friend about his Q6600 ASAP, so that's another ~1300 PPD, ~1800 once he gets a new PSU and we push it up to 3.4ghz (I know its fully-stable at those speeds).  And if I get the E6550 back up, that's ~400 (only on ~14 hours/day).  And if I get something like a Mugen 2/Dark Knight/H50 and a new case (better airflow), I can get 3.8 or 3.9ghz out of the X4 955 (after it snowed a lot here, I took the computer outside, left off the side and top panels, and put an ultra-high-RPM fan on the HSF, got it up to 3.9ghz with ease, and temps were under 40c (ambient were ~-5c at the time )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

hate to tell you this ion but i plan in 2months to have another rig also... looking at a i3 or X4 630


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hate to tell you this ion but i plan in 2months to have another rig also... looking at a i3 or X4 630



Well, I guess I'm doomed then.  I would build another Wolfdale rig or something, but my parents complain about the power usage of the current rig already...so more than 1 desktop/laptop is a no-go for me.  Just remember this: I'm not done yet.  One day I will smite you down  (j/k OFC, although I would like to get some of the threats gone_


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I guess I'm doomed then.  I would build another Wolfdale rig or something, but my parents complain about the power usage of the current rig already...so more than 1 desktop/laptop is a no-go for me.  Just remember this: I'm not done yet.  One day I will smite you down  (j/k OFC, although I would like to get some of the threats gone_



Just remember i have a few more MHZ in all of my rigs so if needed i can tweak them alittle more  

what do you think would be better i3 or AII X4


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Just remember i have a few more MHZ in all of my rigs so if needed i can tweak them alittle more
> 
> what do you think would be better i3 or AII X4



I would probably go with the X4, AFAIK the i3 is a dual-core with HT and the AII X4 is a full-quad.  I've been suspicious of HT since the P4HT, and, although I do realize that HT has improved recently, I would still rather have a real quad core.  And I prefer AMD, so the X4 620 or 630 gets my vote


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I would probably go with the X4, AFAIK the i3 is a dual-core with HT and the AII X4 is a full-quad.  I've been suspicious of HT since the P4HT, and, although I do realize that HT has improved recently, I would still rather have a real quad core.  And I prefer AMD, so the X4 620 or 630 gets my vote



the i3 IS a DUAL CORE with HT so you are correct there. From what i have seen from the i3 its "fake" cores are only slightly slower then the real cores BUT the i3 can clock higher for 24/7 use .On the other hand the X4 would be cheaper because i could pickup a cheap AM2+ board and use my left over DDR2 ram.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the i3 IS a DUAL CORE with HT so you are correct there. From what i have seen from the i3 its "fake" cores are only slightly slower then the real cores BUT the i3 can clock higher for 24/7 use .On the other hand the X4 would be cheaper because i could pickup a cheap AM2+ board and use my left over DDR2 ram.



Well, I'm all in favor of something cheaper, even if it means that I get overtaken quicker.  After all, what really matters is the work we get done for the people at WCG, not where we stand in the team & the points.  So as long as an X4 wouldn't be drastically slower than the i3, I would go with the cheaper solution


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2010)

Just save money for another i7 ;o


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

hat said:


> Just save money for another i7 ;o



I'm not feeling another i7 a it will be 2x the cost of the X4 and i can't deal with that much more heat.


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice to see healthy competition here. I have D.Law getting daily pie and gaining on me, must get more powah before he gets me!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent news team!
I talked to my friend with the Q6600, and he's currently out of town, so once he arrives the Q6600 is going to back on 24/7 duty for WCG.  I also talked to my parents, I'll probably be putting WCG back on their computer soon-ish.  I also talked to my friend who I sold the Q9400 to, I may be able to put WCG on it as well, we'll see.  So it sounds like I'll likely be back up to approximately where I was, possibly higher


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome news Ion, hope it all goes to plan!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> Awesome news Ion, hope it all goes to plan!



Thanks for the support, *goes and clicks on thanks button*, I'll be sure to keep everyone posted about what happens.  I'm not overly excited about the ~2200 PPD that I've been getting recently :shadedshu


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

All for the team!

Quick, question.. would a Dual Xeon 1366 server cruncher be better than 2 seperate i7 rigs? Or am I right in thinking the higher clocks you can get from overclocking win out?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> All for the team!
> 
> Quick, question.. would a Dual Xeon 1366 server cruncher be better than 2 seperate i7 rigs? Or am I right in thinking the higher clocks you can get from overclocking win out?



I'd say the 2 i7 rigs would be better...most i7s are capable of at least 3.5ghz...a dual Xeon would have to stay stock (2.66ghz presumably), so that's an ~30% speed boost for the i7s, and WCG scales linearly with CPU speed, so 2 i7s would be noticeably faster.  And quite a few i7s will do 4.0ghz+, so that's a 50% speed increase versus a 2.66ghz Xeon


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool. I was just tempted by the idea of having two processors in one case to save space. Maybe I'll end up having to put on shelves like some others do.

Anyone know what power a dedicated i7 cruncher uses? My Q8400 is 105W at the socket, so I want to get an idea to see how many rigs I can afford to run.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> Cool. I was just tempted by the idea of having two processors in one case to save space. Maybe I'll end up having to put on shelves like some others do.
> 
> Anyone know what power a dedicated i7 cruncher uses? My Q8400 is 105W at the socket, so I want to get an idea to see how many rigs I can afford to run.



Depends on GPUs and clock speeds.  I'd say ~150w @ stock speeds with a cheap PCI GPU, maybe ~225w at ~3.8ghz, more with a high-end GPU for F@H.


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Depends on GPUs and clock speeds.  I'd say ~150w @ stock speeds with a cheap PCI GPU, maybe ~225w at ~3.8ghz, more with a high-end GPU for F@H.



Thinking 3.8 to 4.0 with the lowest powered gpu i can find to boot it. 225W seems low. My main system in specs pulls 305W crunching with GPU idle  4870X2 ain't power savvy

EDIT: Sorry, re-read that I see how 225 now makes more sense


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with Tim not taking the heat.  If it wasn't for heat I'd have many more crunchers and I would fold as well.  Right now I don't have the QX crunching anymore, but just the two rigs make the room really hot.  If I added another rig or two and folded as well it just wouldn't be bearable.  That's why I will have an i7 and my Phenom II 965.  I might, I might build one more i7 after that for a 3rd rig but if I can't relocate the rigs to another room, three is my limit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

so have you gotten the i7 chick'n?

my crunching have been very low for some days, been doing some home LAN party stuff with some buddys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so have you gotten the i7 chick'n?
> 
> my crunching have been very low for some days, been doing some home LAN party stuff with some buddys



Naw, should ship out tomorrow hopefully.  Then add a few days to that.  Later this week it should be up for sure


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

sounds nice man, then its back home and safe again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds nice man, then its back home and safe again



Yah man, can't wait.  Not only am I going back to i7, but it's the same board/CPU as before so it's like I never let go of the i7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

naw man, you just rented it out for some time

what cooler will you put on it? the mega again or?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naw man, you just rented it out for some time



  You can look at it that way


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

I am working on my new cruncher its going to be in a USPS flat rate box (medium) I have been working on testing fan placement and even wired the fans down to 5v to make the rig near silent. Now i don't have a CPU for it  i need a s775 CPU for free...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am working on my new cruncher its going to be in a USPS flat rate box (medium) I have been working on testing fan placement and even wired the fans down to 5v to make the rig near silent. Now i don't have a CPU for it  i need a s775 CPU for free...



hmm in a flat rate box?  That seems interesting


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am working on my new cruncher its going to be in a USPS flat rate box (medium) I have been working on testing fan placement and even wired the fans down to 5v to make the rig near silent. Now i don't have a CPU for it  i need a s775 CPU for free...



if you just had asked a week ago you would have had a dualcore celly for free


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm in a flat rate box?  That seems interesting



here is the box in question 
https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...viewAll=N&rn=CategoriesDisplay&WT.ac=10000275

I am working on the Final one right now. The first one i cut all up testing different fan locations and different ways to mount the board  Bad part is my ACF7 Pro is going to be sticking out about 4inches(well maybe closer to 3inches)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is the box in question
> https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...viewAll=N&rn=CategoriesDisplay&WT.ac=10000275
> 
> I am working on the Final one right now. The first one i cut all up testing different fan locations and different ways to mount the board  Bad part is my ACF7 Pro is going to be sticking out about 4inches(well maybe closer to 3inches)



This is crazy, I can't wait to see this thing done


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is the box in question
> https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...viewAll=N&rn=CategoriesDisplay&WT.ac=10000275
> 
> I am working on the Final one right now. The first one i cut all up testing different fan locations and different ways to mount the board  Bad part is my ACF7 Pro is going to be sticking out about 4inches(well maybe closer to 3inches)



this is going to be one of a kind


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

do you guys remember my other box mods? 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1680.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1682.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

naw havent been here that long but you're one creative person haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you guys remember my other box mods?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1680.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1682.html



Don't remember ever coming across these.  Anyhow, that's pretty darn cool   I really want to see this one with the USPS FR box.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

next will have to be a Fed-Ex box


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naw havent been here that long but you're one creative person haha



thank you  I can't wait for this one to be done.. Its going to be hard to fit a full size PSU  in that little box along with a MATX board and full size HDD


(FIH) The Don said:


> next will have to be a Fed-Ex box


I have a fed-ex box someplace around here... but it doesn't matter as i am going to paint the box


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

why not UPS?  LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol



Oh man, do one in a USPS, one UPS, one fedex and put them all in your room.  Oh man that'll be great!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> why not UPS?  LOL



because i have 25 USPS boxes on hand


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> because i have 25 USPS boxes on hand



Where did you get them?  I heard they are free, are they?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where did you get them?  I heard they are free, are they?



i ordered them from the USPS site i linked above. Yup there 100% free


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i ordered them from the USPS site i linked above. Yup there 100% free



even shipping?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

if the shipping is free too thats amazing, do they ship outside the US?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> even shipping?



If you mean getting the boxes (after ordering them) yes its free even. now to send them(to someone else) you have to pay still 


(FIH) The Don said:


> if the shipping is free too thats amazing, do they ship outside the US?



I have no idea bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

when i press the order buttom this shows

Your selection is either incomplete or not in stock. Please be sure to supply a value for each attribute or consider a different combination of values.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> when i press the order buttom this shows
> 
> Your selection is either incomplete or not in stock. Please be sure to supply a value for each attribute or consider a different combination of values.



look in the box above the one that has the order button in it and select how many you want


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

international is not an option atm

but hey, as long as they are free then i dont complain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if the shipping is free too thats amazing, do they ship outside the US?






p_o_s_pc said:


> If you mean getting the boxes (after ordering them) yes its free even. now to send them(to someone else) you have to pay still
> 
> 
> I have no idea bro



Awesome, Imma order me some


----------



## HammerON (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am working on my new cruncher its going to be in a USPS flat rate box (medium) I have been working on testing fan placement and even wired the fans down to 5v to make the rig near silent. Now i don't have a CPU for it  i need a s775 CPU for free...



Make sure it is water proof


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a thought guys. I see quite a few guys saying they cannot add more rigs because of heat issues. Maybe it's time to pull in the vast experience on the site to look at a solution to being able to vent the hot air out of the room. Maybe something along the lines of a server rack system where there is an extraction system at the top venting straight out the room.

Or even a cupboard with pc's on a drawer type system and pulling cold air in the bottom and venting hot air out the top. So the cupboard would then hold multiple rigs as such.

Yes, this would involve cost, but with the help of some of our modding gurus this could be the next step forward. I don't have enough active rigs to look at doing this, but for those who don't have a garage to store their farm in, it might be a better solution. One main cooling solution for many rigs instead of multiple cases.

And wood can be quite helpful in insulating both noise and thermally. Just ask Cyberdruid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Just a thought guys. I see quite a few guys saying they cannot add more rigs because of heat issues. Maybe it's time to pull in the vast experience on the site to look at a solution to being able to vent the hot air out of the room. Maybe something along the lines of a server rack system where there is an extraction system at the top venting straight out the room.
> 
> Or even a cupboard with pc's on a drawer type system and pulling cold air in the bottom and venting hot air out the top. So the cupboard would then hold multiple rigs as such.
> 
> ...



I've been putting thought into a solution for a while, I still have yet to come up with one.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2010)

I would just use energy efficient parts... less heat. Also, consolidate rigs... instead of having a bunch of weak rigs like a mess of pentium d's, p4's etc... get rid of them and get a single i7 instead


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

hat said:


> I would just use energy efficient parts... less heat



even just one quad warms up the room, two just imagine.

Plus energy efficient parts don't crunch as hard   You can always underclock and undervolt, but the heat is going to be there when you have 2 or 3 rigs.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, what I'm toying with is the idea of having one cabinet containing more than one rig. Have the mb mounted on a drawer type system so you can pull it out to work on.

And having one cooling system for all of them, exhausting directly out of the room.
We use a similar system with our equipment in broadcast. 

Of course those in colder climes can make the intake and exhaust switchable so you can use the heat for your room if needed.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2010)

I think that my new cruncher, if I ever get it to run, will heat up more then one room - 2 * 800 W (redundent, so only one will run) powering 4 * Gallatin (80 W each). The onboard GPU is the only energy efficient about this this 30 kg piece of central heater.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 15, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I think that my new cruncher, if I ever get it to run, will heat up more then one room - 2 * 800 W (redundent, so only one will run) powering 4 * Gallatin (80 W each). The onboard GPU is the only energy efficient about this this 30 kg piece of central heater.



Now this I want to see!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Now this I want to see!



I will start a work log when I recieve it from Germany, any day now.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

So the Q6600 is back up and running....the E6550, hopefully, soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

@kingwookie
that idea of yours sounds really good, I was thinking of getting some sort of closed cabinets and routing the exhaust oub of the window.  The intake is the least of my worries.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

btw here is a preview of the box still have alot of work to do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Who would have ever thought lol


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 15, 2010)

This morning I put the two work pc's crunching.
(Don't worry guys *all legit here*, I'm the business owner and I pay the electricity bill.)

So now I have an E7300 and a Q9400 crunching every day from 7:30AM till 5:30PM excluding Saturdays and Sundays.

And I'm using my E8400 home rig to crunch, as I'm doing now, while I'm on the net. Obviously I'll pause crunching while gaming (unless I play World of Goo )

I'd put the laptop crunching as well, but... well.... my husband would think I'm really bonkers if I start 'using' two pc's at the same time. Not that I am not but let's leave that aside for now...

It's a pity that I started crunching so late, I used to think that it would make my computer unusable ie I either use the pc _or_ crunch, not both. But as things are the usage isn't felt at all. I wish I knew that earlier.


*Small question:
I have been registered on WCG as Black Panther for team TPU for 46 hours as of now.
But when I check my profile everything shows zeros? Shouldn't my data be showing up after 24 hours? Hope I didn't do anything wrong lol.. *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the addition BP 

remember once your PC completes a Work Unit (WU) it gets submitted to the WCG server.  At that point it takes a couple of days for your retuned WU's to get validated an your points to show.  By tonight or tomorrow thy shoul be showing for sure.  Don't worry you didn't do anything wrong


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> This morning I put the two work pc's crunching.
> (Don't worry guys *all legit here*, I'm the business owner and I pay the electricity bill.)
> 
> So now I have an E7300 and a Q9400 crunching every day from 7:30AM till 5:30PM excluding Saturdays and Sundays.
> ...



Never too late to make a difference! It is good see we are always getting new additions to the team. 

Chiken Patty, nails it on the head. My only addition to that would be to ask if you've run the small program in this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370 It basically configures BOINC to send the WU's as soon as they are completed to cut down the waiting time for results.

If you have already, please ignore those last two sentences.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 15, 2010)

Another question, is there an option for WCG to use the GPU?
The work pc's have onboard, but my home rig GPU can contribute.


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

Not at the moment I'm afraid. BOINC as a program supports GPU, but the WCG project is optimized for CPU only.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Another question, is there an option for WCG to use the GPU?
> The work pc's have onboard, but my home rig GPU can contribute.



If you laptop does in fact have the Q9450, it would be good for close to ~1700 PPD, so you may want to consider running WCG on it as well.  I get ~750 PPD out of my laptop with a 2.4ghz C2D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

As kiex said BP, for the GPU you can use GPU GRID.  But it's a different program.

BP have you checked out the essentials thread?  It has everything you need or need to know in there. I am on the phone, hopefully somebody can link you if not just look in the WCG sub forum, can't miss it.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to TPU"S WCG Team BP! 

"The ceiling Mod is Watching"!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome BP happy crunching


----------



## neoreif (Feb 16, 2010)

Guys, Feb 20 is just around the corner! This is our Captain's Birthday....................................on TPU's WCG Team!

Or should I say, It's TPU's WCG Team's First Birthday?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Guys, Feb 20 is just around the corner! This is our Captain's Birthday....................................on TPU's WCG Team!
> 
> Or should I say, It's TPU's WCG Team's First Birthday?



Both actually, I'm the oldest active member   So what are we going to do to celebrate?


----------



## neoreif (Feb 16, 2010)

So that core i7's the captain's present for himself on his 1st year as a cruncher??? Hmmm??? And it's another cruncher for the Cap'n folks! 
Once a cruncher,always a cruncher!
To the Cap'n and to TPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

neoreif said:


> So that core i7's the captain's present for himself on his 1st year as a cruncher??? Hmmm??? And it's another cruncher for the Cap'n folks!
> Once a cruncher,always a cruncher!
> To the Cap'n and to TPU!



Funny I started to crunch with the i7, I got rid of it and now I'll have it back hopefully for the 1st year anniversary!!!    To TPU


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

Neoreif-what part of P.I. homie?


----------



## neoreif (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Neoreif-what part of P.I. homie?



Originally from Quezon Province but in Las Pinas, Manila now my friend!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Originally from Quezon Province but in Las Pinas, Manila now my friend!



Very nice...........I'm originally from Angeles City but I have some relatives there at Admiral Park


----------



## neoreif (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Very nice...........I'm originally from Angeles City but I have some relatives there at Admiral Park



Hey! Thats just near our village! Small world! Anyways, you take care Bud and hope you can come back here soon!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Hey! Thats just near our village! Small world! Anyways, you take care Bud and *hope you can come back here soon!*



We always try to come home every other year (the last time being in 2008). Might not happen this year but 2011 for sure


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Another question, is there an option for WCG to use the GPU?
> The work pc's have onboard, but my home rig GPU can contribute.



I think I won't get shot for saying this, but alot of us use our GPUs for folding while our CPUs crunch. Check out http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13038 

And welcome.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

BANG!! you're dead


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> BANG!! you're dead





wait, he moved BANG BANG!  

For some reason I thought BP new about folding that's why I didn't mention anything.  But I don't know where I got that though from


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I'll be down on my main rig for a day or 2.
Need to install the following:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Well, I'll be down on my main rig for a day or 2.
> Need to install the following:



Oooh





Any plans of OCing?

I'll turn the OC up on my X4 955 for a couple days to lessen the impact of the downtime


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Well, I'll be down on my main rig for a day or 2.
> Need to install the following:



That looks really cool. Before joining this forum never thought of getting color coordinated parts, but I've been converted. All black looks ace!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Kiex you know what they say right?


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 16, 2010)

Of course there is some oc in the works.  Nice that they made mounting points on the mb for me to use 775 mountings on my Xiggy S1283. Of course later on I may look at some serious cooling. Best option locally is the Corsair H50. And it's also black, which will look most tasty.


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kiex you know what they say right?



Haha, yes! 

When I saw the insides of my NZXT case I did think "yup.. can never go back now".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah man black interiors are the shiznit


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

Installing the program now.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Installing the program now.



Welcome Bro! Be sure to check out this thread before you start crunching: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106593
It has all the essentials for you to start! And if you have any further questions, just feel free to ask anyone from our team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Way to go neorief, good job 

welcome to the team radical Ed, you'll hav some fun here, I promise you that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys. 

neorief- Thanks for the link, that'll be helpful. 

I'm thinking about turning one of my box project computers that I've been messing with into a cruncher for a while, but for the moment only my main rig is running the program.... Hopefully that'll change soon!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome ED and happy crunching 

love cowboybebop


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> 
> neorief- Thanks for the link, that'll be helpful.
> 
> I'm thinking about turning one of my box project computers that I've been messing with into a cruncher for a while, but for the moment only my main rig is running the program.... Hopefully that'll change soon!



Thanks so much for joining.  Check out the link in my signature for a program that I wrote that gives you a PPD estimate for your computer...it's not extremely accurate, but should be within ~10-15% of what you would get if you are running 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Ion's essentials thread rocks my socks


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ion's essentials thread rocks my socks



Thanks, I do my best to keep it updated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

You are doing a great job ION


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

Wasn't sure if this was the right thread, but in our team thread is a good place anyhow. I need some ideas! Want to make an avatar or sig with the WCG logo, but finding it hard to think outside of the box. I have all sorts of crazy interests, so any idea however unrelated might just give me the "click" my photoshop skillz is waiting for. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 16, 2010)

Doing this gives a sense of fulfillment.... there's a happiness to be found in knowing one is helping a good cause, you know...
Todays' pc's won't even feel any cpu usage. 

After 2 days I'm seeing the results got through:







Now just to check if I got everything right, I installed WCG on 3 computers but at the bottom of above screenie it says I got it on 2 (See where it says 'Device Installations) .... 

On one pc at work when I installed it it appeared as the same BOINC manager but without the WCG skin (unavailable even through the options). I thought that's not important, it's just the skin and I log in as Black Panther and all that so the work is going through I guess? But I wanted it to go through team TPU if anything - perhaps someone might pinpoint where I went wrong?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Doing this gives a sense of fulfillment.... there's a happiness to be found in knowing one is helping a good cause, you know...
> Todays' pc's won't even feel any cpu usage.
> 
> After 2 days I'm seeing the results got through:
> ...



It'll take a while for all of the WUs to validate, you should start getting much better PPD soon.  And running WCG really does make one feel good about ones efforts. The 3rd system should show up soon, it just takes WCG a while to update things.  All of your points should still be going to TPU, as long as your account is set up with TPU (it is), all computers attached to that account will contribute their points to TPUs total


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

ION hit it right on the spot!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I let my system crunch for a decent part of the night, sadly, I had to shut down to update some stuff, but I'm pretty happy for my first night of crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good Edward!  Click on the button to switch to Advanced View, I've found that it crunches ever so slightly faster like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

@Edward 
great feeling heh? 

@ ION, really it does???


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

Will do Ion. 

CP- Yes, it's nice to give a little something back.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Will do Ion.
> 
> CP- Yes, it's nice to give a little something back.



Welcome to the team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Will do Ion.
> 
> CP- Yes, it's nice to give a little something back.



It's a great feeling!  WARNING:  THIS CAN GET ADDICTING


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

very much indeed CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

If it wasn't because of priorities and limitations I'll have like ten crunchers now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

I just need to install an OS on my box comp from the box thread and I'll have it crunching. Being as otherwise it'll just sit there and be useless, might as well use it right?

Oh crap, I'm making up reasons to make more crunchers..... I think I'm hooked!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2010)

DHL came with my 4*2*2 cores today. Plus 35 kg including power suppl*ies* and disks. For now I´m 2 IEC C19 power cords short plus a non-USB keyboard. To be continued....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I just need to install an OS on my box comp from the box thread and I'll have it crunching. Being as otherwise it'll just sit there and be useless, might as well use it right?
> 
> Oh crap, I'm making up reasons to make more crunchers..... I think I'm hooked!



You might joke about it but you ARE hooked


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, it's an okay thing to be hooked on. So that's all that matters. 

Edit- Is it bad that I'm building a dream cruncher of sorts on newegg right now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Naw I do that almost on a daily basis.  Perfectly fine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL!! For some reason this comes to mind:

 "Welcome everyone to Cruncher's Anonymous. My name is Shaun"

@CP

Got my 200k a day ago!  Wish I still had that GTS. I miss folding too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats Shaun, I want to start folding but the heat is kickin my ass.  I might just give it a shot when I get my i7 rig going and see how it goes


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

what card will you be using for folding CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably my 2900xt to start off.  Won't be much but it'll get me going


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's a great feeling!  *WARNING:  THIS CAN GET ADDICTING*



+1 I highly agree with that. When i first started crunching i only had a X2 4850e@3.1ghz crunching for the team then i started adding and adding then downsized but still just as much crunching power 

What started as only a X2 ended up going to a i7@3.8ghz,X4 9500,E1500@3ghz,X2 4200@3.1ghz,P4HT@3ghz,p4@2.7ghz 
as you can see it gets addicting easy...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 I highly agree with that. When i first started crunching i only had a X2 4850e@3.1ghz crunching for the team then i started adding and adding then downsized but still just as much crunching power
> 
> What started as only a X2 ended up going to a i7@3.8ghz,X4 9500,E1500@3ghz,X2 4200@3.1ghz,P4HT@3ghz,p4@2.7ghz
> as you can see it gets addicting easy...



Way addicting, I started with just a Pentium M laptop, and now I have a Core 2 Duo, a Core 2 Quad, a Phenom II X4, and various single cores all crunching.  And I dream of new WCG rigs to build.  At least it's a good thing to get addicted to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, addicting stuff!  Competition is nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, it's an okay thing to be hooked on. So that's all that matters.
> 
> Edit- Is it bad that I'm building a dream cruncher of sorts on newegg right now?



my dream cruncher is a Quad socket F board with 4 X6's and 28gb of ram


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Probably my 2900xt to start off.  Won't be much but it'll get me going



I will have to suggest against this.  Even a 9600GT, which can be had for ~$50 used, will do substantially better PPD (~3,000 typically), but use 1/2 to 1/3 of the power.  Or an 8800GT/9800GT, which will do over 5.5k PPD on good WUs when OCed, and runs far cooler than the 2900XT.  The 2900XT would really be the work choice to start off with if you are worried about heat/power consumption


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I know, but it's what I got now. If I can take the heat from that then no worries.  Also just by starting to fold I'll have some motivation to upgrade whih is what I need


----------



## theonedub (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like a new project announced today, phase 2 of Discovering Dengue Drugs Together. Read the announcement here: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=121

Unless you have opted in to accept new projects as they are launched, or were signed up to Phase 1 of the program you will not be automatically entered in this project. You will have to sign up under "My Projects" via Worldcommunitygrid.com


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks like a new project announced today, phase 2 of Discovering Dengue Drugs Together. Read the announcement here: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=121
> 
> Unless you have opted in to accept new projects as they are launched, or were signed up to Phase 1 of the program you will not be automatically entered in this project. You will have to sign up under "My Projects" via Worldcommunitygrid.com



Ooh, a new badge:






I'm switching everything over as we speak, I'll put the Sapphire in RICE on hold until I get at least a ruby in this 
I think I have a severe case of badge-obsession 

EDIT:  I just read the article, I guess I'll leave RICE in the mix so I don't have times with no work to do


----------



## ERazer (Feb 18, 2010)

well guys selling couple of my crunchers for i7 fund and i wanna check with u guys b4 i make a official FS thread tomorrow, i just finish setting this template so im tired prolly not gonna reply any PM till tomorrow and btw got free stuff for tpu crunchers 


*General Rules*


 I have Heat but NO REP yet, we all have to start somewhere
Non-CC Verified PayPal only
All prices include shipping to the ConUS unless stated otherwise.
Shipping carrier + method is decided by me. My order of preferences: First Class, Priority, Parcel Post, Ground.
Will only ship when payment is confirm and will only ship regular business days (Mon-Fri) if your payment is confirm late friday i wont ship till monday
Consider everything in great/good condition unless stated otherwise
What you see in pic is what you get unless stated otherwise
Read my rules again

****FREE Item*** Rules and Requirements*


Active TPU cruncher atleast 7 days
You pay for shipping (via Paypal)
Products is AS IS

*ITEMS FOR SALE*

Q6600 $135 shipped

Athlon x4 620 $85 shipped

ASUS M3A78-EM $65 shipped

Combo Deal (Cpu/Mobo/Ram) $160 shipped will include Hynix ddr2 x2 512mb

Creative X-Fi extremeMusic $35 shipped

Intel 6320 duo $50 shipped

Intel Pentium D 925 $30 shipped

Intel Pentium 4 630 *FREE

ASUS P5GC-MX/1333 *FREE


----------



## neoreif (Feb 18, 2010)

Can I BUMP already?????

+1 on the i7 build my good Sir!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

think that q6600 is priced a little too high, in denmark where hardware is expensive they go for 100$ used.

other than that it look very good


----------



## ERazer (Feb 18, 2010)

ehh not really sure how much used q6600 in US so will see how it goes on official FS thread thx for info tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

good luck erazer, the i7 will make your penis larger!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2010)

Got Server 2008 and BOINC installed BUT it only runs 8 jobs. The rig has 4 Dual Core CPUs with HT. This server is not going to give me pie. The prediction is 10-12 hours per job. The RAM usage is 26% of 2 GB (slow) RAM and the CPU usage is 100 %. 0.5 % is used for the "modem". Anyone have a clue how to find the HT cores? Run two instances? I'm a total n00b when it comes to servers.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Got Server 2008 and BOINC installed BUT it only runs 8 jobs. The rig has 4 Dual Core CPUs with HT. This server is not going to give me pie. The prediction is 10-12 hours per job. The RAM usage is 26% of 2 GB (slow) RAM and the CPU usage is 100 %. 0.5 % is used for the "modem". Anyone have a clue how to find the HT cores? Run two instances? I'm a total n00b when it comes to servers.



Open up task manager.  How many graphs are there?  If HT is enabled, there should be 16, otherwise there should be 8.  If HT is disabled, go into the BIOS and enable it.  Go to the BOINC options and make sure that it is set to use 100% of processors and 100% of CPU time.  If this doesn't work, we may be able to work something out via PM/Teamviewer


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Open up task manager.  How many graphs are there?  If HT is enabled, there should be 16, otherwise there should be 8.  If HT is disabled, go into the BIOS and enable it.  Go to the BOINC options and make sure that it is set to use 100% of processors and 100% of CPU time.  If this doesn't work, we may be able to work something out via PM/Teamviewer



Thanks.

HT is enabled in BIOS, BOINC set to 100 and 100%. Was before, is now. I "only" have 8 cores in task manager.

Correction - it have 4 GB.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Thanks.
> 
> HT is enabled in BIOS, BOINC set to 100 and 100%. Was before, is now. I "only" have 8 cores in task manager.
> 
> Correction - it have 4 GB.



So you only have 8 graphs in Task Manager?
Download CPU-Z (cpuid.com/cpuz.php), open it up, and see how many CPUs it says you have.  You should have 4 CPUs, each with 2 cores/4 threads


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So you only have 8 graphs in Task Manager?
> Download CPU-Z (cpuid.com/cpuz.php), open it up, and see how many CPUs it says you have.  You should have 4 CPUs, each with 2 cores/4 threads



Yes only 8 graphs. Z-CPU (the 32 bit version since the 64 didn't work!?) are wrong I think. It says it is a socket 604 (603 accoding to my documentation) and that there are 4 processors (ok) each with one core and two threads. It thinks it is a Prestonia, but it is a Xeon MP 2.7 Gallatin according to boot up and documentation.

It is LOUD and a poor performer but cheap so I give a try.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> good luck erazer, the i7 will make your penis larger!



Mine grew and inch after getting my i7  and my e-peen also grew  

too bad the GF already can't take all of my penis  (must be the black in me)


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes only 8 graphs. Z-CPU (the 32 bit version since the 64 didn't work!?) are wrong I think. It says it is a socket 604 (603 accoding to my documentation) and that there are 4 processors (ok) each with one core and two threads. It thinks it is a Prestonia, but it is a Xeon MP 2.7 Gallatin according to boot up and documentation.
> 
> It is LOUD and a poor performer but cheap so I give a try.



If you wouldn't mind setting up TeamViewer and then PM'ing me the link, I'll see what I can do for you.  It's totally secure, Buck Nasty used it to help someone set up F@H


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If you wouldn't mind setting up TeamViewer and then PM'ing me the link, I'll see what I can do for you.  It's totally secure, Buck Nasty used it to help someone set up F@H



Thank you for the help but since it is sitting with a USB dongle (doubt that TeamViewer can call it up) it will have to wait untill I got my breath back since I have to clear my desk and carring it back in the house to the real internet connection. I will revert.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Thank you for the help but since it is sitting with a USB dongle (doubt that TeamViewer can call it up) it will have to wait untill I got my breath back since I have to clear my desk and carring it back in the house to the real internet connection. I will revert.



As long as it had internet access, I'm pretty sure that TeamViewer will work


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

Started looking at and planning parts for i7 build. Have a question though, would the i7 860 be any better an overclocker than the i7 920? I mean, for the money, you can get better RAM and Mobo with socket 1156.

EDIT: Here's my initial choices..

i7 860






i7 920


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

the 920 clocks better that is all there is to it.
most 860's will clock about the same as a C1 920 i7 but when it comes to the D0 920 then the 920 is the clear winner


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, nice to see 4 tasks running now. But only at stock atm. Even though the mb has 775 mounting holes, the back plate on the LOTES socket won't let me use the crossbow bracket on my 1283, and one of the push pins refused to lock. So stock cooler for now.

Hopefully next month can upgrade a cooler and case. But will start playing with ocing when I have time.


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool, well I'll rule out the i7 860 then. Money shouldn't be a problem next month


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2010)

Overclocking potential 860 vs 920 is a wash. They should all hit around that 4ghz mark give or take 200mhz, the real thing to consider is upgrade paths.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

Guys my i7 should be arriving either today or tomorrow.  I'll have another i7 sooner than I though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Overclocking potential 860 vs 920 is a wash. They should all hit around that 4ghz mark give or take 200mhz, the real thing to consider is upgrade paths.



from what i have seen the 920 D0 likes to clock higher on less volts and seems to hit 4ghz more often. Now  the X58 seems to have a better upgrade path as it have the i9 coming out for it soon and it doesn't look like there is going to be any 6core monsters for the P55


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

Upgrade path is not critical for me. When something better comes along, I'll buy that, as a dedicated cruncher, and use this one as main rig. Plan on keeping a 2 PC farm, simply because I can't handle the heat. So the idea is to have the better of the two always as the dedicated cruncher, since games don't need as much to run smoothly.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> from what i have seen the 920 D0 likes to clock higher on less volts and seems to hit 4ghz more often. Now  the X58 seems to have a better upgrade path as it have the i9 coming out for it soon and it doesn't look like there is going to be any 6core monsters for the P55



I have not seen where someone with an 860 who wanted to hit 3.8-4.0 was not able to do so, the same for D0 920s. Sure the likely hood of getting to 4 with a C0 is smaller, but on average even the C0 people will get to 3.8. Its all about whether or not you want that 6 core i7-980XE or if you will be running multiple DX11 cards that will be choked on a P55 (non NF200 equipped) w/ dual 8x PCIe bandwidth.


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

This is a crazy question, but here goes: Would you say it's worth the extra cost to get this bundle guaranteed to do 4.2GHz? Just want to make sure I get maximum PPD 

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-045-OE

EDIT: Calculated it to be a £50 premium.. might just go for it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> This is a crazy question, but here goes: Would you say it's worth the extra cost to get this bundle guaranteed to do 4.2GHz? Just want to make sure I get maximum PPD
> 
> http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-045-OE



I wouldn't spend the extra but that is a nice combo 


@theonedub I can see we both have different Views on this and our rigs show that we don't agree. This is something that we could argue about for hours and not get anyplace so allow me to sum it up

Both the 920 and 860 have a good chance of 3.8-4ghz. The X58 has a better upgrade path and better PCI-E bandwidth for high powered cards.
That seems to about sum it up... it comes down to the buyer alot more then anything else when deciding between the 860 and 920


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2010)

I run both my i7 and Phenom II as dedicated crunchers and I could not see myself paying any premium for an extra few 100 mhz. When it comes down to it you are looking to gain ~400PPD. For reference my i7 860 @ 3.5ghz is averaging 3,600PPD. Just don't think its worth it.

@ POS

Thats all I have been saying from the get go. You were the one who said there was an advantage


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

i would take the x58 board, and then in some months or maybe a year or so then upgrade to one of them smexy westmere xeons


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I run both my i7 and Phenom II as dedicated crunchers and I could not see myself paying any premium for an extra few 100 mhz. When it comes down to it you are looking to gain ~400PPD. For reference my i7 860 @ 3.5ghz is averaging 3,600PPD. Just don't think its worth it.
> 
> @ POS
> 
> Thats all I have been saying from the get go. You were the one who said there was an advantage



To add to your not worth paying a premium my 920@3.7ghz is averaging 3,900 PPD so i have to agree..

Also i do see an advantage to the X58/920 but its just not that great of one. I myself almost got the P55/860 but then changed my mind at the last minute to get the x58/920

EDIT: onedub what voltage is your i7 running?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2010)

Yours?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd say go for the i7 860, the difference in speed should be small (couple hundred mhz max) and I wouldn't spend the extra money on the 920.  Although it would be better for multiple GPUs for F@H or a 6-core upgrade.


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your input. Good to have people who know give you a hand picking stuff!

Still got a month or so to decide. Think I'll forget about the bundle deal, plenty people on TPU to get me a good OC without all that added cost. Think I may go 860 for now, since it will be dedicated cruncher so graphics support is a non-issue and don't have upgrade plans for it.

Then at a later stage I'll get another rig with the 6cores. Then the 860 would be my main rig. And the current Q9550 go to sister.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2010)

quick addition- F@H does not require much bandwidth, I have had three cards (275, 275, 8800GTS) all folding on my P55 SLI without a PPD hit running in 8x 8x 4x respectively  Getting them to all play nice with each other and have room to breathe was a different story


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

Trying folding at the moment. Though from what I understand ATI sucks compared to NVIDIA for that. Depending on how electricity bill goes, might keep it up and get some NVIDIA's for the job. So good to know the p55 won't limit it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100218/i7860.jpg
> 
> Yours?


----------



## zithe (Feb 19, 2010)

I'ma start crunching for the team. I feel silly joining having just sold my 8800GTX, but I wanna do a little.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 19, 2010)

welcome zithe happy crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

zithe said:


> I'ma start crunching for the team. I feel silly joining having just sold my 8800GTX, but I wanna do a little.



Welcome aboard man, any help is always appreciated.  It's a good feeling knowing you are helping humanity out bro, really good feeling.  Enjoy your stay on the team and have some fun while at it, stick around the party is always going here


----------



## zithe (Feb 19, 2010)

Time left is the amount of time until it finishes at the current rate, right? Not time until it's due?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

zithe said:


> Time left is the amount of time until it finishes at the current rate, right? Not time until it's due?



Yeah till it finishes.  However I find that sometimes that's not very accurate.


----------



## zithe (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah till it finishes.  However I find that sometimes that's not very accurate.



OK that's good. I don't think software is very good at predicting how long something will take.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

zithe said:


> OK that's good. I don't think software is very good at predicting how long something will take.



It can be accurate at times but i wouldn't worry.  Once you have a few days under your belt check and see if your PPD is what it should be.  If it is then don't worry about the rest


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

i might be stupid, but i still havent figured out how to see how many PPD's i make?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i might be stupid, but i still havent figured out how to see how many PPD's i make?



Visit the guide in my signature, and check out the PPD estimating program I wrote.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

thx man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man!



Theres also links there to see how many PPD you actually are doing along with tons of other stats as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

sweet, will have to look into that, thx


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2010)

zithe said:


> OK that's good. I don't think software is very good at predicting how long something will take.



I had read on the WCG forum, that essentially each project has different levels of optimization for different CPU's. Each time a WU is completed, there is a Duration Correction Factor that is updated, to try and more accurately predict the following WU's completion time. You can see that under the Projects tab, and clicking on the Properties button. 

If you were running a single project on a machine, that number would stay close to 1, and your completion times quite accurate. But since WCG projects are quite differently optimized, that number changes frequently to try and be accurate.

Basically, poor old Boinc is trying to be accurate with completion times, should pat it in the back for it's effort


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

KieX said:


> I had read on the WCG forum, that essentially each project has different levels of optimization for different CPU's. Each time a WU is completed, there is a Duration Correction Factor that is updated, to try and more accurately predict the following WU's completion time. You can see that under the Projects tab, and clicking on the Properties button.
> 
> If you were running a single project on a machine, that number would stay close to 1, and your completion times quite accurate. But since WCG projects are quite differently optimized, that number changes frequently to try and be accurate.
> 
> Basically, poor old Boinc is trying to be accurate with completion times, should pat it in the back for it's effort



Now that you bring that up I believe it is true.  I also think I read that somewhere.  Good point.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If you wouldn't mind setting up TeamViewer and then PM'ing me the link, I'll see what I can do for you.  It's totally secure, Buck Nasty used it to help someone set up F@H



Hmmm, at little more investigation into the "missing core" thing let me to the conclusion that my reading abillity is not good. My 4 CPUs are NOT dual core but single cores with HT so I have as many jobs running as possible. A little side note to people that want to try out crunching on old Xeon servers - dont. You can't OC and the points that you can gain is low-low (800 BONIC per day is my estimate @ 2.7 GHz for 8 cores). But if you are looking for a good heater they are great 

I let it run till the heating season ends and thats it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

head on over folks, you'll fuckers owe me a present 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1772729#post1772729


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2010)

zithe said:


> I'ma start crunching for the team. I feel silly joining having just sold my 8800GTX, but I wanna do a little.



Enjoy crunching on that e5200.  Should get you around 700ppd@3.6Ghz.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

woot woot soon i7 to crunch instead of the PII


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woot woot soon i7 to crunch instead of the PII



But you just got that C3!?!? 

Quick question guys: About how many ppd do you think an i3 530 would pull?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah still got it, but it will have to be replaced with the i7 920 haha

but if i can find a psu then it will be crunching too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

this is the board i'm getting http://www.evga.com/products/moreIn...erboard Family&series=Intel X58 Series Family

along with 3x1gb XMS3 1333 mhz cl9 corsairs, 

so now i need a 920, or a xeon w3520 would be even better, they are oc'licious


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2010)

No offense, I have a pair of those sticks. They don't clock that great you may want to look into something else. Best I could obtain with them was 1625 10-10-10-27


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

i know, its not for overclocking to begin with, but for 50$ i thought that was a decent deal, 

just dont have money for highend memory atm, 

but yeah will def get some better in a month or 2 man!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know, its not for overclocking to begin with, but for 50$ i thought that was a decent deal,
> 
> just dont have money for highend memory atm,
> 
> but yeah will def get some better in a month or 2 man!



OK good. I just don't want to see you disappointed. How much are Gskill Tridents where you are at? They seem the most worthwhile. Should get you crunching hardcore. IIRC, I swear I saw 2500mhz 10-10-10-25 on a pair.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

ye i do have my eyes on tridents, will look sick too

they are about 300$+ for some 1866 9-9-9-27s, or was it 2000mhz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ye i do have my eyes on tridents, will look sick too
> 
> they are about 300$+ for some 1866 9-9-9-27s, or was it 2000mhz



in this case i had great luck! my 2000 ripjaws were 70€, when i bought them. i wont ever regret buying this ram 

in fact its the best part of my whole rig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

yay, i wont hesitate if a deal like that will come, but atm i'm just looking for something that works:-D

i only need the cpu atm, i really do hope to get my hands on a w3520 xeon,


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm back. 3 i7's now fully operational, 2 of them clocked to 4.0 on water. PII 940 should be up and running again in a few days. Coming back for my pie.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 20, 2010)

About how many PPD would a 3ghz Pentium D give me?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

dont think it is worth it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> About how many PPD would a 3ghz Pentium D give me?



2x 3ghz pentium 4 HT would be my simple guess


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

oh shit, though it was a PIII  

sorry nevermind my stupidity


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh shit, though it was a PIII
> 
> sorry nevermind my stupidity



np
it should be hot as an i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'm back. 3 i7's now fully operational, 2 of them clocked to 4.0 on water. PII 940 should be up and running again in a few days. Coming back for my pie.



and my i7 is getting a fresh windows install.  Oh boy, expect some nice numbers these days folks


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 20, 2010)

just upgraded to an athlon II x4 2.8. I'll be having that crunching along with a pent. D 2.8 and a celeron M 520 soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> just upgraded to an athlon II x4 2.8. I'll be having that crunching along with a pent. D 2.8 and a celeron M 520 soon.



thanks man, welcome to the team if you aren't already on it,  S**t, even if you are welcome anyways


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome xBruce88x. Thank you for your addition to our little family of stoners.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

i will be crunching hard on the new rig within a week guys, god i'm so f'cking exited about this new setup

i'm gonna punish that w3540


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 21, 2010)

i've been on it for a while, but my little pent d just couldn't get me a badge lol

thanks for the welcome though!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

yay a little late welcome but now you got it from me too


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome Bruce!  

Guys, I cant crunch full time right now cause of heat problems! Ambient temperatures are already reaching 37 degrees celsius during mid day and  my core temps are reaching 67-68 degrees w/o Oc! Plus add my internet connection having problems for the last three days! oh well, life isn't always fair anyways!  But i still do crunch full time from 5 in the afternoon til 9am the next day (cooler temps during this times)!

I think i need to find a better HSF.........


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, that is very DANG HOT!  glad its not me, i would melt away instant.

but hey, you do crunch thats all that matters man, i dont cruch alle day either, but i still crunch


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol, that is very DANG HOT!  glad its not me, i would melt away instant.
> 
> but hey, you do crunch thats all that matters man, i dont cruch alle day either, but i still crunch



It's really kinda hot right now here in the Philippines (no room AC either) Don! Weather forecasters and meteorologists had it blamed on the "El Nino" phenomena! Guess mother nature is really raging mad now!  
It's nice that you are living in a cold climate country Don! No need for AC's! And you have the true spirit of a full blooded cruncher in you! Crunch on man!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

oh snap haha, poor you man, i feel you on that.  haha yeah mother nature is punishing you for all that CO2 you're letting out by crunchingXD and that is NOT fair at all 

naw man, i really wanne live in like miami, ehere its kiinda hot all year, denmark is just shitty cold and extremely boring

but yeah, i am hooked on crunching, and will do it as long as i have at pc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

neoreif said:


> It's really kinda hot right now here in the Philippines (no room AC either) Don! Weather forecasters and meteorologists had it blamed on the "El Nino" phenomena! Guess mother nature is really raging mad now!
> It's nice that you are living in a cold climate country Don! No need for AC's! And you have the true spirit of a full blooded cruncher in you! Crunch on man!





(FIH) The Don said:


> lol, that is very DANG HOT!  glad its not me, i would melt away instant.
> 
> but hey, you do crunch thats all that matters man, i dont cruch alle day either, but i still crunch





neoreif said:


> Welcome Bruce!
> 
> Guys, I cant crunch full time right now cause of heat problems! Ambient temperatures are already reaching 37 degrees celsius during mid day and  my core temps are reaching 67-68 degrees w/o Oc! Plus add my internet connection having problems for the last three days! oh well, life isn't always fair anyways!  But i still do crunch full time from 5 in the afternoon til 9am the next day (cooler temps during this times)!
> 
> I think i need to find a better HSF.........


they say a picture is worth a thousand words...Since i would like to get some sleep tonight here is a picture


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

okay this is how cold it is where i am atm


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

@ Don:

haha! you got me there man! Miami is a nice place though i have'nt been there! But I have some friends and relatives living there right now!  
If you finally decide to live in miami then you'd be closer to the Cap'n! He'd be able to give you all his nice stuff for free! Joke!

wooooooh!!!! Snoowwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!

@ pos:

I'm envious now......


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

lol yeah you're right man, didn't mean Miami exactly, but almost anywhere in florida woulda been nice.

lol i really dont think he will haha would be great though

yay snow, if i had WC then i woulda put the rad in the snow and add some antifreeze in the water


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

Normally February is the coldest month of the winter for us in Alaska; however this year is very strange as we appear to be having a really early spring:





Green grass? WTF ~this is Alaska


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol yeah you're right man, didn't mean Miami exactly, but almost anywhere in florida woulda been nice.
> 
> lol i really dont think he will haha would be great though
> 
> yay snow, if i had WC then i woulda put the rad in the snow and add some antifreeze in the water



lol Instant thermal management even for a quadruple gulftown at 7ghz!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Normally February is the coldest month of the winter for us in Alaska; however this year is very strange as we appear to be having a really early spring:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/IMG_0037.jpg
> 
> Green grass? WTF ~this is Alaska



lol wtf is happening man, must be denmark that is stealing all the snow i guess



neoreif said:


> lol Instant thermal management even for a quadruple gulftown at 7ghz!



lol that would be sick,


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Normally February is the coldest month of the winter for us in Alaska; however this year is very strange as we appear to be having a really early spring:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/IMG_0037.jpg
> 
> Green grass? WTF ~this is Alaska



I think thats due to the 'el nino' phenomena too.... from waht i know this phenomena affects the whole of the pacific ocean and since alaska is on its east side, then most likely this is your 'culprit' for having an early spring!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol wtf is happening man, must be denmark that is stealing all the snow i guess
> 
> 
> 
> lol that would be sick,




It is normally 20 to -20 dergrees Farenheit this time of the year; however this February has been in the 30's to 40's~~~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

must be becuase we're close to 2012


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> must be becuase we're close to 2012



could be! but i dont buy the year but one thing's certain though, if we dont change our ways then it might be sooner!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

lol i was just kiddin, dont really give a shit about all those predictions, ice age stuff and other things, the earths clima has always changed extremely every 10000 years or so, so i dont panic, and so what if we have speeded things up a little because of the Co2 outlet,


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

exactlty put Don!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Welcome Bruce!
> 
> Guys, I cant crunch full time right now cause of heat problems! Ambient temperatures are already reaching 37 degrees celsius during mid day and  my core temps are reaching 67-68 degrees w/o Oc! Plus add my internet connection having problems for the last three days! oh well, life isn't always fair anyways!  But i still do crunch full time from 5 in the afternoon til 9am the next day (cooler temps during this times)!
> 
> I think i need to find a better HSF.........



That's alright man, everybody has their own situations.  You do what you gotta do.  The important thing is that you crunch and you are part of the team, always willing to help out as well 



HammerON said:


> Normally February is the coldest month of the winter for us in Alaska; however this year is very strange as we appear to be having a really early spring:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/IMG_0037.jpg
> 
> Green grass? WTF ~this is Alaska



Dude, I'm moving to Alaska, looks nice 



(FIH) The Don said:


> lol i was just kiddin, dont really give a shit about all those predictions, ice age stuff and other things, the earths clima has always changed extremely every 10000 years or so, so i dont panic, and so what if we have speeded things up a little because of the Co2 outlet,


you know all this talk about 2012, reminds me of the y2k thing.  All the computers will blow up when the clock hits midnight, they can't handle the 2000 bla bla bla, yeah right!  Well 2012 is the same shit, different toilet.  If the world was really ending I think things would be a little more different atm don't you think?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

ye you're right, if we had to trust all that shit we would all be dead now i think 

and yeah, i think there would be total anarchy, chaos and crazy stuff like that,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ye you're right, if we had to trust all that shit we would all be dead now i think
> 
> and yeah, i think there would be total anarchy, chaos and crazy stuff like that,



Thank you, exactly my point!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Normally February is the coldest month of the winter for us in Alaska; however this year is very strange as we appear to be having a really early spring:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/IMG_0037.jpg
> 
> Green grass? WTF ~this is Alaska



whut??? even we North Germans have more snow atm! 
there must be someone playing around with a weather control system


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Didn't loose the touch over a month or two   Voltage is a lot higher than it should be, I just don't feel like restarting now.  Going to bed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

awesome CP  

is it on the mega?


i WANT min NOW!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

almost 300k and 4 badges


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

And those two other projects are going to have badges soon also! way to go Don!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

yay hope the PII can do that before i get the i7


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

i7??? Sweeeeettt! I quite sure that you would get those 2 additional badges! You just have less than 2 work days to go for both projects!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah i7 920, (CO, but its one of the best CO chips atm)

EVGA SLI LE

and some crappy 3x1gb Corsair XMS3 1333 CL9's

and all that for around 400$


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i7 920, (CO, but its one of the best CO chips atm)
> 
> EVGA SLI LE
> 
> ...



Man, thats quite a bargain! 400$ for processor, mobo and Ram? That's a very good deal! At my place you'll just get the processor and ram for that price!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

i know, but its now new stuff, its second hand

but idc, all i care for is that the stuff works.

but yeah, and i7 920costs around 380$, the SLI LE costs 350$ and the memory 100$ from new, talk about expensive shit haha


----------



## neoreif (Feb 21, 2010)

And I'm sure you trust the guy your buying those from so no problem there! And as long as it works fine, it's good as new! And less worries about it not working cause it was tested working already except if it gets broken on your first day as it's new owner(knocks on wood)! Nahh, that wont happen! You'll be climbing the WCG charts with that dude!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

I woke up to find my i7 with the ugly BSOD. Not a good way to start the day


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

neoreif said:


> And I'm sure you trust the guy your buying those from so no problem there! And as long as it works fine, it's good as new! And less worries about it not working cause it was tested working already except if it gets broken on your first day as it's new owner(knocks on wood)! Nahh, that wont happen! You'll be climbing the WCG charts with that dude!



i do, i know 2 of them and the one with the memory is one i will meet in person, 
nah i dont knock on wood, i just kick their arses if the shit dont work 
hell yeah, i'm gonna rock the crunching



p_o_s_pc said:


> I woke up to find my i7 with the ugly BSOD. Not a good way to start the day



oh noes found out what happend?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i do, i know 2 of them and the one with the memory is one i will meet in person,
> nah i dont knock on wood, i just kick their arses if the shit dont work
> hell yeah, i'm gonna rock the crunching
> 
> ...



I was messing around the other day with getting alittle more speed out of it and had to change the voltage... Well i forgot that i have to run 1.2026v in the bios to get it stable and i had it set to 1.2000v :shadedshu kinda fucked up that little difference causes it to crash.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

its crazy how much such little difference can do lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its crazy how much such little difference can do lol



well atleast i know i have the lowest possible voltage for my 24/7 settings


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

anyways, 1.2v is pretty decent for 3.8ghz i'd say, i hope i can make do with 1.35 for the same speed with a very good CO


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> anyways, 1.2v is pretty decent for 3.8ghz i'd say, i hope i can make do with 1.35 for the same speed with a very good CO



mine is a C0/C1 so you should be fine. I get 3.7ghz@1.18v


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

oh nice

and the one i'm getting should be one of the best CO's in the world, så i hope it will be good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh nice
> 
> and the one i'm getting should be one of the best CO's in the world, så i hope it will be good



what are you cooling yours with? wanna see who can clock higher? as it seems i have a good chip myself.I want to trade or sell my C0/C1 and get a D0


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

will be using my DK to begin with, and within a month i might get a H50 or the Huge ass Noctua

yeah we can have a little comptetion

if you should get another then get a xeon w3520/40 they are overclocking monsters and are all DO's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will be using my DK to begin with, and within a month i might get a H50 or the Huge ass Noctua
> 
> yeah we can have a little comptetion
> 
> if you should get another then get a xeon w3520/40 they are overclocking monsters and are all DO's



i am cooling mine with the Rosewill Fort 120 so we should both have about the same amount of cooling.I really haven't messed with mine much as i bought it to crunch so thats what i do with it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

woot woot i'm gonna kick your ass

or not, maybe one night when its really cold outside, then i'll open the door, and put the rig next to the door so its very cold.

then i can do some nice overclocking


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woot woot i'm gonna kick your ass
> 
> or not, maybe one night when its really cold outside, then i'll open the door, and put the rig next to the door so its very cold.
> 
> then i can do some nice overclocking



i can only get around 4.1ghz from mine


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

"only" that is also pretty nice on a CO, the problem with those fuckers is the heat


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can only get around 4.1ghz from mine



stable, or validable?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> stable, or validable?



stable with 1.45v  validable with 1.4v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> stable with 1.45v  validable with 1.4v



oh, that sounds like a phenom 2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

that is why second editions are FTW! DO's C3s etc


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is why second editions are FTW! DO's C3s etc



oh, 939 procs had 4 revisions i believe. i want to see that c4 revision on the Phenom 2,too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

werent there only i rev of the first PII, the 920/940?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> awesome CP
> 
> is it on the mega?
> 
> ...



yeah, but the fan is almost off lol, completely silent.  If I crank it up, temps go almost into the 50's 



(FIH) The Don said:


> almost 300k and 4 badges
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/300k.jpg


Great job bro, with the i7 you'll move along very nicely


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

hey guys need ur opinion, how much would i get out with my main rig (cpu E0/mobo/ram) see system details, ty


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

prolly the same as mine +-, thats 2500 a day i think?

or do you mean how much its worth?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

yes, worth


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> werent there only i rev of the first PII, the 920/940?



yeah, but besides the lack of a ddr3 controller, its the same silicone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

have no idea dude, dont know the US prices in used hw


----------



## theonedub (Feb 21, 2010)

ERazer said:


> yes, worth



I sold my Q9550 E0, Gskill 4GB DDR2 800, and 780i FTW for about $340.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I sold my Q9550 E0, Gskill 4GB DDR2 800, and 780i FTW for about $340.



not bad at all

might get lil more with 4g dominator


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

How much could i get for my main rig? I am considering selling it off to pickup something new i'm getting board with it already


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

the i7?, what would you buy instead?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the i7?, what would you buy instead?



yes the i7. No idea maybe a i7 on the 1155(or whatever it is) or grab 2 PII's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

you wont get any performance increase, or is it just to get some new stuff then?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you wont get any performance increase, or is it just to get some new stuff then?



just to get new stuff.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

atm there is a great "rig depression"
people are interchanging and interchanging, but dont seem to be too lucky if they have sth new


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> atm there is a great "rig depression"
> people are interchanging and interchanging, but dont seem to be too lucky if they have sth new



i jsut want to move to i7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

ERazer.

i got this for 400$

EVGA SLI LE

920 CO(one of the best in the world)

3x1gb 1333mhz temp corsair xms3

so that would prob be something like that i would look for if i were you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

ERazer said:


> i jsut want to move to i7



want a deal on a i7 setup?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 21, 2010)

When moving from my Q9550 to my i7 I found that it was better for my wallet to wait and see what deals popped up rather than to actively look and buy i7 parts. 

I ended up getting my i7 860 as a combo deal with motherboard (@ less than the retail price of the CPU alone) and got a ridiculously nice deal on DDR3 RAM from Bogmali. I bought my P55 SLI @ retail price but got a nice MIR on it. After selling my 775 hardware and the bundled MB the total cost of the move was under $80 for me.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> want a deal on a i7 setup?



Let me know if you are looking to sell or possibly trade.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Let me know if you are looking to sell or possibly trade.



YGPM (well in a min u will)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

The i7 has put it it's first 70 points since it returned to me 

The other rigs you see returning result is a very kind member who is crunching a full day for me to celebrate my anniversary with TPU   I only have two rigs crunching which are in my signature.


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

Just noticed I have over 1000points today. Funny since I stopped (small break of sorts) at around 20:00GMT yesterday. Interesting to see how many points carry over from not being validated/scored on the same day.

Ninja EDIT: @CP how do you bring up those stats?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

woot got enuf funds for i7 rig  just need tax return


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

ok guys, i think its time that i get one of them badges you have in your sigs? but how?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just noticed I have over 1000points today. Funny since I stopped (small break of sorts) at around 20:00GMT yesterday. Interesting to see how many points carry over from not being validated/scored on the same day.
> 
> Ninja EDIT: @CP how do you bring up those stats?



Here, find your name on the list and click on it. 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



ERazer said:


> woot got enuf funds for i7 rig  just need tax return


awesome, that'll be a nice addition 


(FIH) The Don said:


> ok guys, i think its time that i get one of them badges you have in your sigs? but how?




user CP >  Edit Options > in the bottom where it says MISC.






`


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok guys, i think its time that i get one of them badges you have in your sigs? but how?



Sorry (FIH), your badge is in another castle. 

You need 100,000 BOINC points = 700,000 World Community Grid points

Crunch on! Get your badge!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

buhuuu

did it anyways


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 21, 2010)

Just testing to see if mine is there 

Edit: yes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> buhuuu
> 
> did it anyways



I thought you had the points, but just noticed you got past 40k yesterday.  Crunch on my friend


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

all my babies (q6600, two x4 620) found a new home  my ppd really gonna sux in the next few days


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah yeah just keep bullying me

nah its okay, i'll earn it soon

BUT! wont be getting the cpu within a week, the seller had to get one for him first before he could ship mine


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Sorry (FIH), your badge is in another castle.
> 
> You need 100,000 BOINC points = 700,000 World Community Grid points
> 
> Crunch on! Get your badge!



Whhaaa?
Lol I didn't know that... 
Sorry I guess what I did was inappropriate!  I'll remove it immediately!


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here, find your name on the list and click on it.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



Ah, no, sorry.. meant how to bring up the hosts stats like you have there. My user stats doesn't have them. Wait a minute (mid-post enlightenment), I need to enable viewing my hosts on the website me guesses.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Whhaaa?
> Lol I didn't know that...
> Sorry I guess what I did was inappropriate!  I'll remove it immediately!



love ur avatar


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 22, 2010)

I removed it.
I thought you did it like a sig pic and was wondering why mine wasn't clickable! Duh me.
I will _earn_ it though!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Whhaaa?
> Lol I didn't know that...
> Sorry I guess what I did was inappropriate!  I'll remove it immediately!


It's ok BP, you'll be there in no time 


KieX said:


> Ah, no, sorry.. meant how to bring up the hosts stats like you have there. My user stats doesn't have them. Wait a minute (mid-post enlightenment), I need to enable viewing my hosts on the website me guesses.



yeah, go to "My grid" and make sure view hosts is checked.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

he has at least a month of heavy crunching before he get that badge, i've been at it for about a month or so and i only have 40k

so i guess within 3weeks i have my shine badge


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

oh DOH 
sorry, my mistake,

am i going nuts or where did mstenholms post go?


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I removed it.
> I thought you did it like a sig pic and was wondering why mine wasn't clickable! Duh me.
> I will _earn_ it though!





(FIH) The Don said:


> he has at least a month of heavy crunching before he get that badge, i've been at it for about a month or so and i only have 40k
> 
> so i guess within 3weeks i have my shine badge



Like Chicken Patty said, you'll have them in no time. They'll be shined and polised in waiting.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> Like Chicken Patty said, you'll have them in no time. They'll be shined and polised in waiting.



the longer you crunch, the more points you will count as "step up"


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the longer you crunch, the more points you will count as "step up"



Sorry, didn't understand


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> Sorry, didn't understand



steps to a milestone i meant, like you need 10k for the next, so your steps are 1000,2000,3000 etc. am i alone with that? i always do it, to determine my actual "crunching speed"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

working on getting WCing for the i7.. looks like i got a deal on a block and ordered the RAD so all i need is a pump... Any crunchers willing to help me


----------



## hat (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh god... you have enough trouble keeping water from your drinking glasses out of your pc... now you're going to set up a water cooling system?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

hat said:


> Oh god... you have enough trouble keeping water from your drinking glasses out of your pc... now you're going to set up a water cooling system?



i didn't think about that....could this be the result?
pos+WC+i7= *kills self for killing i7*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

hat said:


> Oh god... you have enough trouble keeping water from your drinking glasses out of your pc... now you're going to set up a water cooling system?



*bunny tosses over res during refill*
"NOOOOO!"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *bunny tosses over res during refill*
> "NOOOOO!"



I have 2 bunnehs that i could use for that..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have 2 bunnehs that i could use for that..



you could also do it yourself! i also did,and it was fun! never use a res laying on its side, even if its sealed
you know the story,eh?


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> steps to a milestone i meant, like you need 10k for the next, so your steps are 1000,2000,3000 etc. am i alone with that? i always do it, to determine my actual "crunching speed"



Yeah, I sort of use milestones as a gauge of speed. I present you another of my mad paint skills to illustrate how I gauge my speed:







EDIT: OMG! I think I've finally found the inspiration for my TPU forum signature!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you could also do it yourself! i also did,and it was fun! never use a res laying on its side, even if its sealed
> you know the story,eh?



i think i know the story...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yeah, I sort of use milestones as a gauge of speed. I present you another of my mad paint skills to illustrate how I gauge my speed:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/kiex_train.jpg


oh you have quite bigger steps than me
nice brio train, i also had them as a child! unbreakable, cool toys!




p_o_s_pc said:


> i think i know the story...


i would recommend you, to put as much WC as you can, out of the Case, in Case there will be a Wet problem.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh you have quite bigger steps than me
> nice brio train, i also had them as a child! unbreakable, cool toys!
> 
> 
> ...



I plan to have EVERYTHING in the case. From the outside i want it to look like a normal computer


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I plan to have EVERYTHING in the case. From the outside i want it to look like a normal computer



you have the choice, danger of a dieing i7, or shitty looks like my rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you have the choice, danger of a dieing i7, or shitty looks like my rig



danger of killing the i7....looks mean more to me...


----------



## hat (Feb 22, 2010)

Who cares about "shitty" looks? i7's were made for power, not for poncing around!


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

How do you like my new signature pic?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

hat said:


> Who cares about "shitty" looks? i7's were made for power, not for poncing around!



I care alot about it and i don't care if its a i7 or if its a old Socket A


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I care alot about it and i don't care if its a i7 or if its a old Socket A



Is that TPUitis or did you have that before? I catched the bug here, lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> Is that TPUitis or did you have that before? I catched the bug here, lol



I have always cared what my rigs looked like.

btw 
having problems with the gf again might just break it off now..


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have always cared what my rigs looked like.
> 
> btw
> having problems with the gf again might just break it off now..



If it causes more problems than it brings joys, not worth the pain with no gain.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> If it causes more problems than it brings joys, not worth the pain with no gain.



its about pain 40% so not sure its worth it...


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

That depends on how you are as a person. I been through a lot of pain already, so I will never be able to bother with anyone causing that much. There's just no need to.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

So I have the X4 955 OCed to a mild 3.4ghz...PPD boost seems minimal so far.  However, I also have it undervolted from 1.408v to 1.35v, so it's actually cooler & faster than stock.  I'm going to try and push it to 3.6ghz or a bit more, I changed around the airflow so it's now at 50c load versus 65c+

EDIT: Some more posts to reply to



KieX said:


> How do you like my new signature pic?


Looks awesome, could you make me one? 


p_o_s_pc said:


> I care alot about it and i don't care if its a i7 or if its a old Socket A


Eh, I've never cared too much what my rigs look like, I hate stupid cases covered in plastic junk, but an old P3 case is good enough for me as long as things stay cool enough.  Currently, I have a big hole in the front of the RF (3 drive covers missing) to put a fan there, I'd rather have the 10c drop than have it looking great...and I can always shut the door (what I do most of the time)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

guys, my Phenom will not be crunching for most of the night and day tomorrow.  Started to back up data and do the RAID etc.  Windows install as well.  don't want it crunching while backing up stuff.  My i7 however is online already.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

Ion do you need a new heatsink still?


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks awesome, could you make me one?



Thanks. Dunno how good it'll be, let me know what you would like and I'll give it a go.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion do you need a new heatsink still?



For the GPU or CPU?
GPU, definitely not, the IceQ is more than sufficient.  CPU, maybe, the HDT-S963 is doing a much better job now that I have an intake fan pointed at it (the intake fan at the bottom front did nothing) and the exhaust fan is 12v vs 5v.  50c seems reasonable to me, I'll try clocking it more in coming days (3.6-3.8 probably) and see where temps are.  If temps are too high, I'll probably pick up a Mugen 2, HDT-S1283, or a Corsair H50 to lower them a bit, and slap the 963 on the E6550 in my parents rig (it's still running a stock Intel cooler)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> For the GPU or CPU?
> GPU, definitely not, the IceQ is more than sufficient.  CPU, maybe, the HDT-S963 is doing a much better job now that I have an intake fan pointed at it (the intake fan at the bottom front did nothing) and the exhaust fan is 12v vs 5v.  50c seems reasonable to me, I'll try clocking it more in coming days (3.6-3.8 probably) and see where temps are.  If temps are too high, I'll probably pick up a Mugen 2, HDT-S1283, or a Corsair H50 to lower them a bit, and slap the 963 on the E6550 in my parents rig (it's still running a stock Intel cooler)



I was talking about CPU. My Fort 120 I could sell you when i get my WCing up in about a week or 2. or my painted S1283


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was talking about CPU. My Fort 120 I could sell you when i get my WCing up in about a week or 2. or my painted S1283



Hmm, what prices would you be looking for?
And how well would the Fort 120 compare to say, a HDT-S1283 or a Mugen2?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its about pain 40% so not sure its worth it...



my girlfriend broke up with me, a week ago. to the end, she made it 90% painful
and the best: for reasons that arent real. she made them up, to make me the bad one, even if i did everything to please her. 
it was like if she kicked me in the nuts, and then shouted at me, that im an asshole,because her foot hurts, and forces me to say sorry, or she will be pissed for at least a week.
you read right, she ended it.

i was really confused, and that hasnt changed since...
also i get unfriendlier and grumblier each shitty day:shadedshu
when i was younger, i was known to be always friendly.
but the older i get, the more fighting i have to do. i cant remember exactly when i was lucky,the last time,and felt good.

sorry for my private shit, i needed a place to dump, a place, which is still a relatively safe harbor.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my girlfriend broke up with me, a week ago. to the end, she made it 90% painful
> and the best: for reasons that arent real. s*he made them up, to make me the bad one*, even if i did everything to please her.
> it was like if she kicked me in the nuts, and then shouted at me, that im an asshole,because her foot hurts, and forces me to say sorry, or she will be pissed for at least a week.
> you read right, she ended it.
> ...



thats about how it goes alot of the time. Some how it never gets that bad with us and me and her are still together. Sorry that happened. but things work out for the best

also i can relate to most of that. I was one of the nicest kids alive a few years ago but now i am a complete asshole to anyone that crosses me wrong and am ready to beat some ass without even thinking twice or asking questions.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its about pain 40% so not sure its worth it...





p_o_s_pc said:


> thats about how it goes alot of the time. Some how it never gets that bad with us and me and her are still together. Sorry that happened. but things work out for the best



im developing chauvinistic beliefs, now that that happened.
the difference is: my girlfriend only got presents, when its normal.
she even told me, not to give her too much, because she will like that.
my greatest problem is my ADHD, which she always knew of, and which she suddenly counted as Lazyness. you know, i can only do work, that i "like". if im forced to do something shitty, it often happens, that i get 2 left hands then, because sth in me doesnt want certain work to be done right,especially if im forced to do it. i cant control that, and this is the only reason i still had no "real" job till now. its a little bit like laughing at blind guy,because he cant see. only much much worser, because people wont believe me

thanks for your good wishes. lets hope that 
sadly, it wouldnt fit my life tho. each time i fall, i get kicked so long in the face, till i stand up again to end that.then im pushed over again, and the whole thing restarts. problem is, the hits get harder each day, and no one will help me, or even realize that. if something goes wrong, Bendix is easy to punish. i cant count the times, people of each gender and all ages loved to jump up and down on my heart.:shadedshu

(im close to flipping out... i waste most time of the day, how i will punish and kill the people, that poison me and this world. then i realize, that im nothing alone, and doomed to suffer)

i also hope, things will work out for you, you seem to be a little luckier (not much tho), regarding life and working things out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

I can assure you things will get better. I know its what everyone says but its true it does. Try to keep a positive outlook on life it will make things much easier. I been to the point i tried to commit suicide but my best friend saved my life(he had no idea what was going on just had a feeling he says) That made me see that a breakup isn't the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can assure you things will get better. I know its what everyone says but its true it does. Try to keep a positive outlook on life it will make things much easier. I been to the point i tried to commit suicide but my best friend saved my life(he had no idea what was going on just had a feeling he says) That made me see that a breakup isn't the worst thing that could happen.



i cant suicide... there is something forbidding me that... but thanks you got so personal...
my problem is, that i dont know WHEN it will better. but it will probably take years, like everything important in my life. at least im healthy for now
but i start to get slightly alcoholic. i can kill a bottle of vodka, and im not very drunk, these days....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i cant suicide... there is something forbidding me that... but thanks you got so personal...
> my problem is, that i dont know WHEN it will better. but it will probably take years, like everything important in my life. at least im healthy for now
> but i start to get slightly alcoholic. i can kill a bottle of vodka, and im not very drunk, these days....



thats not very healthy for you. Just remember good things are worth waiting for..

back on topic i should have WCing for my i7 rig and that should allow me to get alittle higher clocks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats not very healthy for you. Just remember good things are worth waiting for..
> 
> back on topic i should have WCing for my i7 rig and that should allow me to get alittle higher clocks



that shouldnt sound rude, or unthankful..but... i think i have waited enough. if i think back, since i can think, i had to suffer.I had no real Childhood, and never had Friends.Just for being me.And this needs to stop or i at least want to make someone pay for that,what happened to me. it feels like there is a violent pressure growing in me, a pressure that only is to control with sedatives,green, and alcohol. best would be, if i had a shopping bag full of valium. a few days ago, i kicked in one door of my locker, because i lost a trivial ebay auction.
ah damn... im 20 and i feel "empty", im doing everything wrong,and wrong and wrong,even tho i really try to make things better,even if i dont belong here. no one likes me for what i am. they just like what i can...and what advantages it has to know me. but when i need help, everyone is away.

sorry for this massive offtopic... but these days no other persons listen to me

so ontopic:
what specs has your pump?
what rad do you use, and what block ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that shouldnt sound rude, or unthankful..but... i think i have waited enough. if i think back, since i can think, i had to suffer.I had no real Childhood, and never had Friends.Just for being me.And this needs to stop or i at least want to make someone pay for that,what happened to me. it feels like there is a violent pressure growing in me, a pressure that only is to control with sedatives,green, and alcohol. best would be, if i had a shopping bag full of valium. a few days ago, i kicked in one door of my locker, because i lost a trivial ebay auction.
> ah damn... im 20 and i feel "empty", im doing everything wrong,and wrong and wrong,even tho i really try to make things better,even if i dont belong here. no one likes me for what i am. they just like what i can...and what advantages it has to know me. but when i need help, everyone is away.
> 
> sorry for this massive offtopic... but these days no other persons listen to me
> ...


my bro didn't find his wife till he was 23 he was in and out of relationships alot....that about says it all. Now i'm sure someone would like you for who you are they just have to get to know you.



Enzotech SCW REv.A
KOOLANCE HX-720 
OCZ Hydro 800
EDITED:I confused the block i was looking at with the one i bought 
here are specs to the pump 
http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/cooling_products/ocz_hydro_pulse_water_pump_800


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my bro didn't find his wife till he was 23 he was in and out of relationships alot....that about says it all. Now i'm sure someone would like you for who you are they just have to get to know you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im 21 in 3 months, and i only had 2 Girlfriends, from which i loved one.
shocked? i was a "Spätzünder" 
the problem is, that they all know me. but everyone wants my help,without giving back what they have received. People that get to know me, normally even hate me, if i just talked a few words. for no obvious reason. i could tell you many stories, but i wont torture you that much

the pump is superb! i also want to buy it, but mine is by phobia, tho it has exactly the same desing and specs. should rip a laing to pieces


----------



## neoreif (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear your situation VW.... Dont worry man, there are lots more other gorgeous/understanding females out there! Problem though would be if you really love your ex so much that moving on would be a problem.... just keep your cool for i feel that you are a good chap inside! Just have a positive outlook as pos had said ealier!


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 22, 2010)

My x2 5000+ is only picking up 1 transfer at a time and running 1 core. Is there a setting that I missed? Or is there a lower work load right now? Its been doing it for a few days now. All of my other sytems are running on all cores except this one.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my bro didn't find his wife till he was 23 he was in and out of relationships alot....that about says it all. Now i'm sure someone would like you for who you are they just have to get to know you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pump looks like a re-badged DD CPX Pro. If it is, then it's a pretty decent pump, just a bit noisier than I like.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my bro didn't find his wife till he was 23 he was in and out of relationships alot....that about says it all. Now i'm sure someone would like you for who you are they just have to get to know you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Things will get better VW, I promise. I was 35 before I got married, so your not in a race. I just went through a expensive break up. Take your time and really get to know who you are with, that will pay off in the end. For right now.... enjoy some freedom, go get some buddies together and do something you havent done in a while and have some fun. The healing will happen, slowly but it will happen. Keep your head up bro. You will find the girl of  your dreams someday and all of this will seem trivial.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

neoreif said:


> I'm sorry to hear your situation VW.... Dont worry man, there are lots more other gorgeous/understanding females out there! Problem though would be if you really love your ex so much that moving on would be a problem.... just keep your cool for i feel that you are a good chap inside! Just have a positive outlook as pos had said ealier!





blkhogan said:


> Things will get better VW, I promise. I was 35 before I got married, so your not in a race. I just went through a expensive break up. Take your time and really get to know who you are with, that will pay off in the end. For right now.... enjoy some freedom, go get some buddies together and do something you havent done in a while and have some fun. The healing will happen, slowly but it will happen. Keep your head up bro. You will find the girl of  your dreams someday and all of this will seem trivial.



i believe your right... its difficult tho, to be pleased, only by the little things in life...but i will live on,thats for sure


----------



## hat (Feb 22, 2010)

You've gotta quit the alcohol. It never makes anything better, it only makes everything worse. Trust me, I know... I'm  17 year old who has been living with alcoholic parents since I was 12, or maybe even younger than that.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2010)

Guys, I certainly feel for your problems. I've been there. Thing is, this is not the place to deal with this kind of stuff. Please post stuff that is not related to WCG over at Generalnonsense.net.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

hat said:


> You've gotta quit the alcohol. It never makes anything better, it only makes everything worse. Trust me, I know... I'm  17 year old who has been living with alcoholic parents since I was 12, or maybe even younger than that.





Paulieg said:


> Guys, I certainly feel for your problems. I've been there. Thing is, this is not the place to deal with this kind of stuff. Please post stuff that is not related to WCG over at Generalnonsense.net.



i dont behave alcoholic, i only drink so much, till i can "shut down". but naturally, there is an increasing tolerance, youre right, i should lower the amount. im not physically addicted till now. and i better dont get it

sry paulieg, this was the last offtopic post... the boinc team is just such a big bunch of really nice,and helpful guys... theyre the only friends i have that dont mistreat me sometimes
thanks youre there, if i have a "need"

i still have that unused biostar, Paulieg!
it brought my old 5000+ to 3.4 if you sent me that, i can build another cruncher, since a long time tho you dont have to, it just will be grateful


----------



## hat (Feb 22, 2010)

I overclocked my mom's computer... the Sempron 3000 is now at 2280MHz instead of 2000MHz. I've tested it rigorously with OCCT and it's run WCG for many days without a reboot and it seems to be quite alright.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 23, 2010)

hat said:


> I overclocked my mom's computer... the Sempron 3000 is now at 2280MHz instead of 2000MHz. I've tested it rigorously with OCCT and it's run WCG for many days without a reboot and it seems to be quite alright.



its output so it counts


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

hat said:


> I overclocked my mom's computer... the Sempron 3000 is now at 2280MHz instead of 2000MHz. I've tested it rigorously with OCCT and it's run WCG for many days without a reboot and it seems to be quite alright.



Sounds good, should provide a decent boost in PPD (~15%).
As always, make sure the PSU is up to the task, I killed a PSU which then took out the entire computer through OCing


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys been really busy lately!.. I was able to upgrade an old 1900xp to a barton 2500xp today. Not much but hey it's an improvement.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

nice to hear from you Mind, don't get lost man


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice to hear from you Mind, don't get lost man



I wouldn't do that bro! I know where my homes at! .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I wouldn't do that bro! I know where my homes at! .



I know you do 

Man I'm down a quad right now.  Doing the RAID and the WIndows install has been a pain with the SSD.  It's all coming together now though, should be back online shortly.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know you do
> 
> Man I'm down a quad right now.  Doing the RAID and the WIndows install has been a pain with the SSD.  It's all coming together now though, should be back online shortly.



I see you have another i7 nice!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 23, 2010)

heck my last cpu/mobo combo not selling so might as well crunch with it while waitin for it to sell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I see you have another i7 nice!



Yes I do, same one I had before   It's crunching away as we speak.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2010)

seems that there was a problem with my order for the pump  so i got to wait for a few days to get a refund so i can order something else


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> seems that there was a problem with my order for the pump  so i got to wait for a few days to get a refund so i can order something else



what type of problem?  Did they specify?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> what type of problem?  Did they specify?



they sent me a long ass email and it came down to they won't ship it without a verified addy.i paid with paypal and i had to change my addy because well as may already know i moved not long ago and my new addy isn't verified


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> they sent me a long ass email and it came down to they won't ship it without a verified addy.i paid with paypal and i had to change my addy because well as may already know i moved not long ago and my new addy isn't verified



B/S!!! :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> B/S!!! :shadedshu



agreed. I am going to contact them tomorrow and see if they will ship it anyways since they already charged my PP


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 23, 2010)

well my athlon II x4 seems to be doing pretty well, its done its first 4 overnight and was halfway thru another 4 projects when i came home today. hopefully i'll be getting the pent. d. system back up soon as a cruncher, along with my laptop (although i usually take that with me so it may only be in use overnight)

btw ERazer, the character in your avatar was pretty badass in the show he's in, and he likes to eat apples.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> well my athlon II x4 seems to be doing pretty well, its done its first 4 overnight and was halfway thru another 4 projects when i came home today. hopefully i'll be getting the pent. d. system back up soon as a cruncher, along with my laptop (although i usually take that with me so it may only be in use overnight)
> 
> btw ERazer, the character in your avatar was pretty badass in the show he's in, and he likes to eat apples.



If you want a PPD estimate, check out my estimator and then just tell it you have a Phenom II X4, the L3 difference shouldn't impact the PPD too much


----------



## ERazer (Feb 23, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> well my athlon II x4 seems to be doing pretty well, its done its first 4 overnight and was halfway thru another 4 projects when i came home today. hopefully i'll be getting the pent. d. system back up soon as a cruncher, along with my laptop (although i usually take that with me so it may only be in use overnight)
> 
> btw ERazer, the character in your avatar was pretty badass in the show he's in, and he likes to eat apples.



Btw its not me when you die of heart attack


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 23, 2010)

haha if i die of a heart attack my friend in statham will know why, have you seen the live action movie?

back on topic... here's an update of my "Points Generated" capability

My current rig gets up to 4,700 per day, my old Pent d rig got up to 3,000, and my laptop with the celeron M gets about 1,200. these are all best case numbers. i'm thinking if i overclock the athlon i might get 5,500 or so. so when i rebuild the pent d system i'll get up to 9,700ppd?

@Ion, can you link me your estimator?

those numbers are according to the "device statistics history" page


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

you mean the PPD calc? here http://peecee.dk/upload/view/227571 just dl it an unzip it,


----------



## neoreif (Feb 23, 2010)

@bruce:
here is the link for Ion's PPD calculator:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111026

@don:
Good day Don! hey man hope you dont nutkick me for giving different link to Bruce but I think he was asking for Ion's PPD estimator!


----------



## hat (Feb 23, 2010)

My output should increace by a little bit more sometime after 3 or 4 days. My aunt finally got the ball rolling on the computer I'm building for her, which means I'm getting that Athlon II x2 240...


----------



## KieX (Feb 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you mean the PPD calc? here http://peecee.dk/upload/view/227571 just dl it an unzip it,



What's that doing there? It looks suspiciously similar to [Ion]'s. Actually, convinced it's just an upload. Hope that was legit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

its the same, just relax guys, its not some virus infested super worm

just couldnt find ions program, and i had it on my desktop


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> What's that doing there? It looks suspiciously similar to [Ion]'s. Actually, convinced it's just an upload. Hope that was legit.



That might be because it is mine 
At some point I'll update it for i3, i5, and i7, but I don't have reliable numbers to base the estimates on yet.


----------



## KieX (Feb 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its the same, just relax guys, its not some virus infested super worm
> 
> just couldnt find ions program, and i had it on my desktop



Ah, OK. Sorry I'm one of those people that don't go anywhere that isn't the source. Means I don't need an antivirus  (Still run a scan once a month to be sure though)



[Ion] said:


> That might be because it is mine
> At some point I'll update it for i3, i5, and i7, but I don't have reliable numbers to base the estimates on yet.



Will be good to have those extra CPU's in the program.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> Ah, OK. Sorry I'm one of those people that don't go anywhere that isn't the source. Means I don't need an antivirus  (Still run a scan once a month to be sure though)
> 
> 
> 
> Will be good to have those extra CPU's in the program.



If anyone with i7s, i5s, or i3s wants to throw me some numbers, I'll do my best to make sense out of them and update my program


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

i'll be glad to man, but that will have to wait a week, then i have my i7 920 up and running, unless you mean on the p55s


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If anyone with i7s, i5s, or i3s wants to throw me some numbers, I'll do my best to make sense out of them and update my program



Currently running my i5 750 at stock to get some base line numbers. Hopefully in a few days will upgrade cooling, and then oc.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If anyone with i7s, i5s, or i3s wants to throw me some numbers, I'll do my best to make sense out of them and update my program



i7 860 @3.5 is making 3700PPD BOINC 30day average HT on of course


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> i7 860 @3.5 is making 3700PPD BOINC 30day average HT on of course



Excellent, thanks!  I'll do something with those numbers later (expect a program update shortly )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone bought from http://www.axiontech.com/ ? If so anything good/bad to say?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 24, 2010)

remember my amdx4 620 thats not selling, well doing some bench how far i can push it, so far able to do 3.6ghz @ spec volt 1.424 

Edit: here pic, sadly its not stable  CTD after 20min of prime95 and OCCT and i can push to 3.7ghz but BSOD after 10 min  well back to 3.4 for crunching


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2010)

That's great ERazer! I've heard the AII 240's can do 3.6GHz at stock voltage or less... I sure hope so... I'm probably gonna run it at 3360MHz due to my board... it's multi would be locked at 14, so I would have to push it with FSB only. Maybe I can get some undervolting in as well...

If all goes well I should have it done by this weekend. I cashed the check today, hopefully it clears tomorrow so I can order parts and get them on Friday or Saturday..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2010)

I am working on testing a Pentium D. I got the board because it was randomly crashing and would fail LinX but i have been running it for ~20mins under linX and not a problem.If all works out i will be trying some overclocking


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2010)

Seems like D.Law means business when he/she starts a new project. One of *four* new CPU´s is two Xeon E5420s and judging from the space used on the HD it is a dedicated cruncher. I expect to see him/her reaching 1 M before I get my second cup of morning coffee. Thanks for joining crunching and our "little" team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)

Goodjob d.law :toast.   We'll see you in the millionaires club very soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2010)

I got the Pentium D crunching since lastnight around 11pm. I am going to let it crunch for a week or 2 before i start messing with overclocking it to make sure everything is stable..


I also got the i7 out of the case and is sitting on a shelf beside my desk and i got stared on modding the 300 to fit the rad. Should i start a Project log?


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2010)

hat said:


> My output should increace by a little bit more sometime after 3 or 4 days. My aunt finally got the ball rolling on the computer I'm building for her, which means I'm getting that Athlon II x2 240...



some good news... I ordered everything a few hours ago. Hopefully I'll have the processor on Friday or Saturday... if not, Monday at the latest.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got the Pentium D crunching since lastnight around 11pm. I am going to let it crunch for a week or 2 before i start messing with overclocking it to make sure everything is stable..
> 
> 
> I also got the i7 out of the case and is sitting on a shelf beside my desk and i got stared on modding the 300 to fit the rad. Should i start a Project log?



With my old 775 asus mobo i was able to oc to 3.2, mobo wasnt great overclocker, and its good for 700-800 ppd


----------



## RAMMIE (Feb 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Seems like D.Law means business when he/she starts a new project. One of *four* new CPU´s is two Xeon E5420s and judging from the space used on the HD it is a dedicated cruncher. I expect to see him/her reaching 1 M before I get my second cup of morning coffee. Thanks for joining crunching and our "little" team.





Chicken Patty said:


> Goodjob d.law :toast.   We'll see you in the millionaires club very soon



d.law deserves some cherry
See ya'll down the road sometime.Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got the Pentium D crunching since lastnight around 11pm. I am going to let it crunch for a week or 2 before i start messing with overclocking it to make sure everything is stable..
> 
> 
> I also got the i7 out of the case and is sitting on a shelf beside my desk and i got stared on modding the 300 to fit the rad. Should i start a Project log?



Hell yeah man, start a log.  Logs are my favorite  



RAMMIE said:


> d.law deserves some cherry
> See ya'll down the road sometime.Keep up the good work!



So that means you are gone heh?  It was a pleasure Mike, keep in touch   Thanks again for the 1.43458 billionth time, all of us here at TPU appreciate what you've done man


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hell yeah man, start a log.  Logs are my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you are gone heh?  It was a pleasure Mike, keep in touch   Thanks again for the 1.43458 billionth time, all of us here at TPU appreciate what you've done man



since you love P-logs so much here is a link to mine 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=116059
updates are going to be kinda slow.But i started on it today but was too sore to keep bending lol anyways tomorrow i should have the HDD bays out and get it cleaned up and taped for a fresh coat or 2 of paint as there are going to be some ugly marks that will need covering


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2010)

ERazer said:


> With my old 775 asus mobo i was able to oc to 3.2, mobo wasnt great overclocker, and its good for 700-800 ppd



My experience with Pentium Ds is that they OC well if you can keep them cool...I had my D'940 OCed to 4.3ghz on a TT Big Typhoon...mind you, this was outside with ~0c ambients.  When I had it inside, I had to drop down to ~3.9ghz to keep things cool enough


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

need pics how far u can push that PD 925 P_O_S PC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

ERazer said:


> need pics how far u can push that PD 925 P_O_S PC



It is on a OEM board (from a Emachine) so i can only use clockgen


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It is on a OEM board (from a Emachine) so i can only use clockgen



Ouch  still a good CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

my i7 was offline for a bit today and on top of that we still have one more update to go for the day.

I used to get this PPD before when the i7 was my main rig on a whole full day of crunching.  Considering we still have one update left and it was offline for a bit, i already have as much or more PPD than I got before.  That's how much of a difference it makes when you use a PC and when it just sits there as a dedicated cruncher


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

nice numbers. my i7 almost put out 5k for today. maybe i should make one of my duals my main rig and run the i7 as just a cruncher...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice numbers. my i7 almost put out 5k for today. maybe i should make one of my duals my main rig and run the i7 as just a cruncher...



Saw that, mine put out a bit over 5k the other day.  Stats are borked sometimes, but who cares the numbers are still there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Saw that, mine put out a bit over 5k the other day.  Stats are borked sometimes, but who cares the numbers are still there



agreed  my numbers where down alot yesterday so today must be making up for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> agreed  my numbers where down alot yesterday so today must be making up for it



I guess the same with me then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

I tried to flash my OEM board with the retail Intel bios and i had no luck i tried all the different ways that i found. I think it is missing the jumper to force flash (needed when flashing to retail bios) it has the solder points but no pins


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I tried to flash my OEM board with the retail Intel bios and i had no luck i tried all the different ways that i found. I think it is missing the jumper to force flash (needed when flashing to retail bios) it has the solder points but no pins



Why don't you make it have some pins?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why don't you make it have some pins?



not worth the work to only get a few more mhz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not worth the work to only get a few more mhz.



Then why you complaining sissy     Just kidding Tim 

Saw my new pics?  Posted some over at the YOUR PC ATM, and show of your crunchers thread.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then why you complaining sissy     Just kidding Tim
> 
> Saw my new pics?  Posted some over at the YOUR PC ATM, and show of your crunchers thread.



I saw them. They look good but what do you have planed for them? Also i would be like  to run a i7 on that PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I saw them. They look good but what do you have planed for them? Also i would be like  to run a i7 on that PSU



It's not that bad of a PSU, it's been crunching for about 7 months non stop already, powered my QX and 2900 for some 3dmark runs and all.  It's been golden to me, all the rails are in check.  I can't complain


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's not that bad of a PSU, it's been crunching for about 7 months non stop already, powered my QX and 2900 for some 3dmark runs and all.  It's been golden to me, all the rails are in check.  I can't complain



Its kinda surprising for that PSU as i haven't read hardly anything good about them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Its kinda surprising for that PSU as i haven't read hardly anything good about them



I did some reviews at first and mostly were not great, but hey.  There it is, now don't jinx it dammit 

it was given to me so I can't complain.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did some reviews at first and mostly were not great, but hey.  There it is, now don't jinx it dammit
> 
> it was given to me so I can't complain.



my 700w OCZ was also given to me... your having good luck with that PSU i hope that doesn't change.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my 700w OCZ was also given to me... your having good luck with that PSU i hope that doesn't change.



I sure hope it doesn't too!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2010)

I've updated my PPD estimator so it now works with Core i7, for Athlon II still use the corresponding Phenom II (I'll update for Athlon II over the weekend)


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've updated my PPD estimator so it now works with Core i7, for Athlon II still use the corresponding Phenom II (I'll update for Athlon II over the weekend)



I just made that thread a sticky. Should have done it before.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I just made that thread a sticky. Should have done it before.



Thanks a ton Paul!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

this is giving me severe headache, 920 or 860, im not gonna sli/xfire but i want more than 4gig of mem w/o using additional slot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

take 920, then in a few years you put a 6core in the board instead, and 6gb used memory are cheapo like 120$+


----------



## neoreif (Feb 25, 2010)

+1 to Don's suggestion!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

Corsair ddr3 gt 6g is just out my budget not the 4g one tho


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

you can find just as good memory for cheaps compared til corsairs, 

g-skill tridents are just as good imo

whats your budget ? and du you need more than the cpu mb and memory?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

not set in stone yet but this wat im thinking getting

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145268&cm_re=corsair_dominator_gt-_-20-145-268-_-Product

Mobo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128434

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128410

Cpu

ill grab it @ MC with friends employee discount, 860 for $160


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

geez dude, why so expensive motherboard if you aint gonna do CF or SLI on it:S


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

its a major upgrade  i only do this every two years and i got xtra cash from FS thread so why not 

Edit: Vv Mega, again its not set in stone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

arh okay i can see that

then go for the UD6, and spend the money on a good cooler? or will you use the Mega?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

Well if u can recommend a build from new egg thats good for couple years w/o spending alot money, im all for it

Cpu: i got it, i7860 or i7920
Mobo: need usb 3 and sata 6
Ram: need to be stable at high OC



Edit: budget $400+, heck if i can get my last combo to sell, budget can go $500+, bah might just buy 5970


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

well if you can get that 860 for 160$, then that will be the CPU! no question about that imo, that is one freakin good deal man!

maybe? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130261

either that or the UD6 i'd say,


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

i can get both cpu for $160


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

you motherf@#¤&"


hmm then this mobo then? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128423&cm_re=ud3r-_-13-128-423-_-Product

memory http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231335 ?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

Like i said on the other thread, its great to have friends that work in electronic store 

Edit: @above, very nice. When it come wat to buy for i7 build im such a n00b


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey, any one getting a lot of computer crashes when crunching? I've gotten 4 crashes in as many days, never usually happens at all. I only crunch on the rice project, but is anyone else getting any problems? Gunna stop crunching just to see if the problem improves (then at least i'll know if it's at all related to it)

thank guys.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

hows your temps when its crunching?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey, any one getting a lot of computer crashes when crunching? I've gotten 4 crashes in as many days, never usually happens at all. I only crunch on the rice project, but is anyone else getting any problems? Gunna stop crunching just to see if the problem improves (then at least i'll know if it's at all related to it)
> 
> thank guys.



Nope, until today I've run exclusively RICE for a while, and had no issues at all.  It may be that you don't have a good enough PSU, I was having issues with random reboots until I upgraded to a 400w PSU (I did have a 350w, which apparently wasn't enough)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hows your temps when its crunching?





[Ion] said:


> Nope, until today I've run exclusively RICE for a while, and had no issues at all.  It may be that you don't have a good enough PSU, I was having issues with random reboots until I upgraded to a 400w PSU (I did have a 350w, which apparently wasn't enough)



Temps have always been around 45-50 depending on the core. I've ran WCG for weeks at a time without issue so I don't think it's related to temps or to the power draw. Unless it's the PSU dying.

Hmmmmm, nothing in the event log either. Just says i had to do an unauthorised shutdown.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 25, 2010)

ERazer said:


> i can get both cpu for $160



Is it possible to hook any of us up, or at least the other pinoy crunchers  ?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Is it possible to hook any of us up, or at least the other pinoy crunchers  ?



got np hooking up ppl @ all, just gotta wait another x4-6month before next cpu purchase. im trying not to get my friend in trouble.  Microcenter keeps track what ther employee buys, i guess its been abuse before


----------



## theonedub (Feb 25, 2010)

Ohhhh, I see. That makes sense, I could see how that could get out of hand. Maybe by then the 6 core offerings from AMD and Intel will be more in my budget


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

woot woot just passed 50000 points today

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=665852


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations Don!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

good job don, keep it up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

thx guys


----------



## theonedub (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like I will be bringing my Athlon II X4 630 online in the next few days while it waits to be purchased  I think I will have to OC (I think I finally understand how to OC non BE AMDs )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks like I will be bringing my Athlon II X4 630 online in the next few days while it waits to be purchased  I think I will have to OC (I think I finally understand how to OC non BE AMDs )



Moar powah!!


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Moar powah!!




Sorry CP, but I'm going the other way. After more than 5 years of crunching for various dc projects, I am cutting back. For now, I'm still going to be crunching wcg, just at a reduced rate. 

I'm done with F@H, have sold most of my cards already. 

Just time for me to take a break and control my addiction to building more rigs for crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Sorry CP, but I'm going the other way. After more than 5 years of crunching for various dc projects, I am cutting back. For now, I'm still going to be crunching wcg, just at a reduced rate.
> 
> I'm done with F@H, have sold most of my cards already.
> 
> Just time for me to take a break and control my addiction to building more rigs for crunching.



So what do you still plan on having for WCG?
I'm also done with F@H, I got tired of all of the heat the GPU(s) produced, I must say the decreased heat output is quite nice


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure. I will definitely keep my main i7 rig, but don't know if I will continue crunching with it. I will have a couple of other systems for sale soon. They are older set-ups. P35 and P45 boards with dual core cpu's. 

As for for F@H, the new wu's were driving my temps through the roof, but thats not the only reason for me not running it any more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Sorry CP, but I'm going the other way. After more than 5 years of crunching for various dc projects, I am cutting back. For now, I'm still going to be crunching wcg, just at a reduced rate.
> 
> I'm done with F@H, have sold most of my cards already.
> 
> Just time for me to take a break and control my addiction to building more rigs for crunching.



I can understand that bro, I get fed up sometimes with just two rigs, but I still have a long way to go.  Having multiple rigs can be crazy, maintenance, heat, power.  Just stay in touch man


----------



## hat (Feb 26, 2010)

With every slow hour that passes, I get closer to having my Athlon II x2 240. I've heard some models can do 3.6GHz at stock voltage. My board can do 250FSB, but not much more than that. The cpu has a multiplier of 14, so that's 3.5GHz. What do you think my chances are that I'll be able to run it that far on stock voltage?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2010)

hat said:


> With every slow hour that passes, I get closer to having my Athlon II x2 240. I've heard some models can do 3.6GHz at stock voltage. My board can do 250FSB, but not much more than that. The cpu has a multiplier of 14, so that's 3.5GHz. What do you think my chances are that I'll be able to run it that far on stock voltage?



I'd say pretty decent.  I have my Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.4ghz undervolted, it did 3.6ghz at stock.  So if you have to increase the voltage, it definitely wouldn't be by much


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

I am working on clocking the Pentium D alittle bit. looks like 3.3ghz is going to be about the best on this shitty board.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

hat said:


> With every slow hour that passes, I get closer to having my Athlon II x2 240. I've heard some models can do 3.6GHz at stock voltage. My board can do 250FSB, but not much more than that. The cpu has a multiplier of 14, so that's 3.5GHz. What do you think my chances are that I'll be able to run it that far on stock voltage?



I'm *almost* willing to bet my left nut that you can get 3.5ghz on stock volts if not lower


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am working on clocking the Pentium D alittle bit. looks like 3.3ghz is going to be about the best on this shitty board.



Good luck dude!
BTW, now I have over 6 months with current estimates before you overtake me   I expect that to drop (not because of a decrease here, preferably an increase there)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck dude!
> BTW, now I have over 6 months with current estimates before you overtake me   I expect that to drop (not because of a decrease here, preferably an increase there)



I too plan on that to drop. I may only have added a Pentium D but that is still is better then nothing and i am getting water for the i7 soon (that means higher clocks )


----------



## ERazer (Feb 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am working on clocking the Pentium D alittle bit. looks like 3.3ghz is going to be about the best on this shitty board.



better than i was able to OC, glad ur enjoying it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck Tim


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I too plan on that to drop. I may only have added a Pentium D but that is still is better then nothing and i am getting water for the i7 soon (that means higher clocks )



I should have the E6550 back up soon, after that I might be able to get an E4600 (24/7) and/or an E6320 (not sure how much this is on), both at stock.  Either of these could provide a decent boost to my PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am working on clocking the Pentium D alittle bit. looks like 3.3ghz is going to be about the best on this shitty board.





[Ion] said:


> I should have the E6550 back up soon, after that I might be able to get an E4600 (24/7) and/or an E6320 (not sure how much this is on), both at stock.  Either of these could provide a decent boost to my PPD



My E6300 did about 900-1100 PPD.  Not bad at all


WOOT, OVER 13K POSTS


----------



## ERazer (Feb 26, 2010)

well about to sell my main rig thought id ask u guys first if interested 

check my system spec, gonna be cpu/mobo/ram for $375 shipped or $435 with ati vid


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

ERazer said:


> better than i was able to OC, glad ur enjoying it



thanks for the CPU. I'm sure i could do better if i had a better board. But 3.33ghz isn't too bad.I am running LinX right now.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 26, 2010)

hat said:


> With every slow hour that passes, I get closer to having my Athlon II x2 240. I've heard some models can do 3.6GHz at stock voltage. My board can do 250FSB, but not much more than that. The cpu has a multiplier of 14, so that's 3.5GHz. What do you think my chances are that I'll be able to run it that far on stock voltage?



Push that little sucker!! I have my AII X2 250 @ 3.75GHz... and shes undervolted from stock. I hope to see 3.9GHz+ with stock volts or slightly higher. Ive heard of 240's doing 3.8GHz+ under water @ not much above stock. That little Athlon has got a lot of 'bang' waiting to come out.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My E6300 did about 900-1100 PPD.  Not bad at all
> 
> 
> WOOT, OVER 13K POSTS


Well, this one definitely won't be on anywhere close to 24/7, so the max I dare hope for is ~550 PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well about to sell my main rig thought id ask u guys first if interested
> 
> check my system spec, gonna be cpu/mobo/ram for $375 shipped or $435 with ati vid



If you ask me, that's a darn good deal   Good luck.



[Ion] said:


> Well, this one definitely won't be on anywhere close to 24/7, so the max I dare hope for is ~550 PPD



Something is something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

wohoo, almost 3k on my last update   Recuperating from the downtime


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> wohoo, almost 3k on my last update   Recuperating from the downtime
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100226/Capture003.jpg


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> wohoo, almost 3k on my last update   Recuperating from the downtime
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100226/Capture003.jpg



You go CP!


----------



## hat (Feb 26, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Push that little sucker!! I have my AII X2 250 @ 3.75GHz... and shes undervolted from stock. I hope to see 3.9GHz+ with stock volts or slightly higher. Ive heard of 240's doing 3.8GHz+ under water @ not much above stock. That little Athlon has got a lot of 'bang' waiting to come out.



well, my board is pretty generic... it's not much of a go-getter I'm afraid


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 26, 2010)

I am running mine on a Biostar TA-790GX board. Last night I pushed up till she wouldnt boot, she toped out at 3.825GHz on stock volts temp around 65 to 68c under load under a Xiggy RS1283. Im going to see if I can get it stable and benchable over 4GHz. Will get some pics if I can get her stable.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

thats too hot man, it should not get over 60c, i think it can damage the chip if its over 60-65c for long periods


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 26, 2010)

Im going to get another H50 this weekend should get the temps down. Thats just to bench. She runs 3.7 24/7 at around 55c.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

what do you know it seems that the Pentium D trades punches with my X2 in terms of PPD and time to complete a task. I got the Pentium D running 3.3ghz without a problem so far on a board that was said to be unstable  If it was as bad as they said it would have crashed already in the 5days its been running wcg or error-ed OCCT and LinX but hell a free board i can't complain


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, so hopefully by the end of the day I'll have a full time water cooled cruncher up and running. Yay!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You go CP!



However, my last update was only 48 points?  Wondering if my net was down for a bit maybe?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys! I just bought 2 5850 toxic's!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! I just bought 2 5850 toxic's!



Wow, sweet!

If only WCG had a GPU app, those of us with HD 5x00 cards could really turn in the points (currently, my 5670 gets ~35K PPD in Collatz Conjecture)


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, sweet!
> 
> If only WCG had a GPU app, those of us with HD 5x00 cards could really turn in the points (currently, my 5670 gets ~35K PPD in Collatz Conjecture)



Thanks bro!

Wow, your 5670 has GDDR5! That's kick ass bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Wow, your 5670 has GDDR5! That's kick ass bro!



I'm pretty happy with it.  It's about as fast as the 8800GT it replaced, but runs far cooler, quieter, and uses less power.  And it was a free upgrade (my friend was unwilling to wait for shipping for a new 8800GT, so he paid me $95 for mine  [with no warranty])


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm pretty happy with it.  It's about as fast as the 8800GT it replaced, but runs far cooler, quieter, and uses less power.  And it was a free upgrade (my friend was unwilling to wait for shipping for a new 8800GT, so he paid me $95 for mine  [with no warranty])



Wow good friend and luck!


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 27, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! I just bought 2 5850 toxic's!



Congrats on the new cards Mindweaver! 

I have two Asus 5850’s and they are wicked fast.


----------



## hat (Feb 27, 2010)

well, I checked the tracking and it seems that there's a very good chance it will be delivered tomorrow...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2010)

My Gigabyte UD4P seems to be having some difficulties so I bought a Gigabyte X58 Extreme from at TPU member.
So right now I am down to two i7 rigs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> My Gigabyte UD4P seems to be having some difficulties so I bought a Gigabyte X58 Extreme from at TPU member.
> So right now I am down to two i7 rigs



if you decide to junk the gigabyte board i would be willing to take it for shipping  (i'm about 90% sure you won't do that lol)


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2010)

You never know..................


----------



## ERazer (Feb 27, 2010)

gonna have i7 860 pretty soon so excited


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 27, 2010)

ERazer said:


> gonna have i7 860 pretty soon so excited



you will enjoy the i7 just make sure you have some good cooling


----------



## ERazer (Feb 27, 2010)

hey guys really need help choosing ddr3 mem for i7, i have good experience with dominator but its lil xpensive, is ther other brand that as reliable as dominator and OC well? Ty


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 27, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hey guys really need help choosing ddr3 mem for i7, i have good experience with dominator but its lil xpensive, is ther other brand that as reliable as dominator and OC well? Ty



ripjaws, tridents, PI should all do pretty well


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

I run the new Kingston HyperX T1 series. Very impressed with them. They run cool and look awesome (if your into looks). http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104134 Got a set FS if your interested.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hey guys really need help choosing ddr3 mem for i7, i have good experience with dominator but its lil xpensive, is ther other brand that as reliable as dominator and OC well? Ty



BLKHOGAN has a  set at a discount fro crunchers.  They are practically new and you can save like $20 from what the egg sells them for.  Tha'ts some good RAM too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

heck yeah, I was starving


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

Now also crunching on 2 cores of the 9850.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> heck yeah, I was starving
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/Capture006018.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/Capture007200.jpg



Nice going CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Now also crunching on 2 cores of the 9850.


2 cores?   Anyways, better than nothing 



[Ion] said:


> Nice going CP!



Thanks dude, however, my i7 only put out 485 points???  This thing does about 1k per update...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 2 cores?   Anyways, better than nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats definitely a bit odd, my X4 955 averages ~400-500 points/update.  It must just be the validation process acting up


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 2 cores?   Anyways, better than nothing



Due to heat on a stock cooler.


----------



## hat (Feb 27, 2010)

Bah. Looks like it will be here Monday. I am sad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

@ION, definitely man.  Something is up 

@jr, oh ok.  That seems acceptable for an excuse


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

hat said:


> Bah. Looks like it will be here Monday. I am sad



I hate waiting for stuff.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm back to crunching for the team.

945ES & E8500 added again....E85 replaced with Q9550 some time this week.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome back. I laugh everytime I see your avy aCid, I remember those days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

Alright acid, nice to have you back man


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 28, 2010)

My rigs aren't on as much as they used to be but every little helps right?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 28, 2010)

anyone else have a bunch of WU waiting to be uploaded?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> anyone else have a bunch of WU waiting to be uploaded?



A buttload!!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you, at least we know its a server problem and not something wrong with our rigs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> My rigs aren't on as much as they used to be but every little helps right?



sure does 



theonedub said:


> anyone else have a bunch of WU waiting to be uploaded?



Not only that, but I had internet issues as well.  So I have tons!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

First time I've managed to get pie all day, amazing!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2010)

It's been awhile since your last pie!
Welcome back


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone else gotten any of the Discovering Dengue Drugs -- Together -- Phase 2 WUs?  I've gotten a total of 1, which took like 45 hours on the stock-clock Q6600 that I have running, claiming ~600 points.


----------



## KieX (Feb 28, 2010)

45 hours? I've not seen a single WU for that project yet, but that's some big WU by the sound of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It's been awhile since your last pie!
> Welcome back



Yeh bro, really really long time.  Good to be back


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

im new to this just started and was wandering if this is supposed to happen my cpu jumps from 7% to 100% back and forth


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

ithink its normal, mine does the same


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty normal for when your computer is crunching. Mine does it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

the only thing is i thought i had it set to 60% max


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

Its normal IF YOU DON'T HAVE CPU USAGE SET TO 100% IT *WILL* DO THAT. Now with that being said if you don't have it set to 100% it will run in "pluses" 

If its on 100% it should look like this


----------



## msgclb (Feb 28, 2010)

Click on Preferences and you can change the % use for you processor. I've found that 100% works even for my 24/7 machine. I hardly ever see any difference. You'll have to find out what works for you.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Has anyone else gotten any of the Discovering Dengue Drugs -- Together -- Phase 2 WUs?  I've gotten a total of 1, which took like 45 hours on the stock-clock Q6600 that I have running, claiming ~600 points.



Haven't seen one WU that I know of. 45hrs seems loooooooooooong


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> im new to this just started and was wandering if this is supposed to happen my cpu jumps from 7% to 100% back and forth http://img.techpowerup.org/100228/Capture0083.jpg





(FIH) The Don said:


> ithink its normal, mine does the same



As Tim stated, if set to 100% it'll look like this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

holy mother of all updates


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy mother of all updates
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100228/Capture014806.jpg



nice update i also had a big update...It seems that for part of the day i can nip at your heals but its always the last 2 updates that you pull ahead


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 28, 2010)

That's a nice update CP! 

Alas I contribute the least during the weekends - If I'm at home I use the Q9450 and the E8400 but if I'm at the summer house I take the lappie with me so it's only the Q9450.

During the week I have the Q9400, E4300 and E7500 running but only from 7:30AM till like 5:30PM weekdays. They're the work computers and my dad shuts down the main power plug when we close for fire hazard precautions (our adjacent stores are full of paints, thinners and the like so it's wise of him I guess!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice update i also had a big update...It seems that for part of the day i can nip at your heals but its always the last 2 updates that you pull ahead



Yeah, I've been super inconsistent lately since I've been on and off.  Right now my AMD rig has been off for hours, keeps wanting to do a CHKDSK but says it can't then the screen goes black and that's it.  Waiting on my buddy to bring me HIrens boost CD to see if I can get it going if not I have no clue what's going on.  That plus the Easy COnfig file doesn't work on the AMD rig so it's not updating when the WU's are done neither.



Black Panther said:


> That's a nice update CP!
> 
> Alas I contribute the least during the weekends - If I'm at home I use the Q9450 and the E8400 but if I'm at the summer house I take the lappie with me so it's only the Q9450.
> 
> During the week I have the Q9400, E4300 and E7500 running but only from 7:30AM till like 5:30PM weekdays. They're the work computers and my dad shuts down the main power plug when we close for fire hazard precautions (our adjacent stores are full of paints, thinners and the like so it's wise of him I guess!)



Any contribution helps BP, and indeed it is a wise choice to shut down the electricity if the adjacent stores are full of paints and thinners and stuff.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Haven't seen one WU that I know of. 45hrs seems loooooooooooong



It is a while, it probably would only be ~30 hours on a high-clocked i7, but even that is long (the only time I've had WUs over a day long was when I had FAAH running on a DP 1ghz P3, WUs were frequently 30+ hours)


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got home.... I still have like 4 or 5 waiting to report, been that way all day.  My 250 was down all day also, my numbers today = FAIL!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Just got home.... I still have like 4 or 5 waiting to report, been that way all day.  My 250 was down all day also, my numbers today = FAIL!



As long as you have a decent buffer (~3 days), this isn't a problem for WCG.  I have major internet issues, so I have a larger buffer, and it then can upload a bunch of WUs at a time if need be, and I can go ~4 days with no internet before I run out of WUs to crunch


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine has prob enought to last a few days loaded, just need them to report back. Right now I have 5 waiting. The 250 is back up now, psu problems. New one on it now.


----------



## hat (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm... it shouldn't be long now. Hopefully, everything will be waiting for me when I get home from school tomorrow. I'm starting to get excited in anticipation of the performance increace I'll get in games with this new cpu... 3.5GHz of PII arcitecture sounds awesome compared to 3GHz of crappy PI arcitecture


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn it. Seems like I can't keep all my crunchers up and running at once. I'm down a rig until I can get a hold of a cheap power supply. Second OCZ PSU to die on me in the last year.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Damn it. Seems like I can't keep all my crunchers up and running at once. I'm down a rig until I can get a hold of a cheap power supply. Second OCZ PSU to die on me in the last year.


OCZ? really?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 1, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Mine has prob enought to last a few days loaded, just need them to report back. Right now I have 5 waiting. The 250 is back up now, psu problems. New one on it now.



 Just to confirm, blkhogan,you have done http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370 to your rigs.It makes them report immediately .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Damn it. Seems like I can't keep all my crunchers up and running at once. I'm down a rig until I can get a hold of a cheap power supply. Second OCZ PSU to die on me in the last year.



Damn Paul, that's bad news.  I got no luck with PC"s lately neither.  I can't get my AMD rig to boot, pretty frustrating man


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds like other teams are out to sabotages us, i started yesterday got like 6 things done but i dont have any points not for sure how long it takes to update


----------



## neoreif (Mar 1, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> sounds like other teams are out to sabotages us, i started yesterday got like 6 things done but i dont have any points not for sure how long it takes to update



No worries man! As long as you Crunch that would be fine!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

It takes a few days to update


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

WOAH! i just achieved something i never saw before!!!
lower ddr2 timings with ddr3? all other subtimings are as low as possible,1.7v
its blazingly fast, only 1 mhz htt more, and everest will crack the 10k mark for both memory and L3 read speed

EDIT: i believe, from now on, i will call it my "sandbox-ram"


----------



## hat (Mar 1, 2010)

3.5GHz 1.4v 

stock voltage is 1.425. That's too high, so I trid 1.375v... I got a BSOD or something, (wasn't paying attention when it happened) so I'm at 1.4v now.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> WOAH! i just achieved something i never saw before!!!
> lower ddr2 timings with ddr3? all other subtimings are as low as possible,1.7v
> its blazingly fast, only 1 mhz htt more, and everest will crack the 10k mark for both memory and L3 read speed
> 
> EDIT: i believe, from now on, i will call it my "sandbox-ram"



That's the same CPU I have 
Awesome timings on the RAM, my DDR2 runs at 5:5:5:18


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's the same CPU I have
> Awesome timings on the RAM, my DDR2 runs at 5:5:5:18


thanks! i can go lower,subtiming-wise but the IMC of the K10 doesnt let me 
have you ever seen a trc of 11 on ddr3? in the beginning i didnt believed it


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2010)

A fast C2D is better than a stock C2Q?

E8400@ 4.00Ghz        total runtime 3:00:02:47  	 	points generated 14,742
Q9400@ 2.66Ghz       total runtime 8:12:09:59  	 	points generated 26,749

I'd been thinking a quad is always better since it's running 4 tasks...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> A fast C2D is better than a stock C2Q?
> 
> E8400@ 4.00Ghz        total runtime 3:00:02:47  	 	points generated 14,742
> Q9400@ 2.66Ghz       total runtime 8:12:09:59  	 	points generated 26,749
> ...



this is a very big difference in clock speeds, and not one of the strongest quads...
can be... do you have that cc_config files, for reporting immediatly on both rigs?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> A fast C2D is better than a stock C2Q?
> 
> E8400@ 4.00Ghz        total runtime 3:00:02:47  	 	points generated 14,742
> Q9400@ 2.66Ghz       total runtime 8:12:09:59  	 	points generated 26,749
> ...



It depends. Your E8400 only gets 700 PPD (efficient). Mine gets 1250 @ 3,8 GHZ. My point is that the CPU time is calculated for the periode of time the program is running regardless of the CPU load put into the chrunching. As I recall you had a 60% setting at one point. Are there more general load on the quad during the day?

Then again there could be other explanations. My 2,7 GHz Xeon is only as efficient as my P4 at 2,0 GHz. Both are dedicated chrunchers.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can be... do you have that cc_config files, for reporting immediatly on both rigs?



Not that I know of...



mstenholm said:


> As I recall you had a 60% setting at one point. Are there more general load on the quad during the day?



I started crunching at the default 60% on all pc's. Then I put the E8400 at 100% since the temps max out at 55 and I would be on the net. The Q9400 is kept at 90%, for now. It runs a simple SQL based accounting program. I'm being conservative with the Q9400 since it acts as a 'server' to the 2 other pc's.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Not that I know of...



you maybe want to try them out.... some people that had consistency problems,solved them with that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

did we just get some german there velvet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did we just get some german there velvet



more like an accident, i must have mistyped very badly... like looking away during typing or so


----------



## hat (Mar 2, 2010)

Fun fact: after installing the CPU, I forgot to plug the fan in, resulting in 50C load temps... I was getting ready to lap it... I had all my stuff laid out, then I noticed the fan was unplugged when I took the case door off.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

hat said:


> Fun fact: after installing the CPU, I forgot to plug the fan in, resulting in 50C load temps... I was getting ready to lap it... I had all my stuff laid out, then I noticed the fan was unplugged when I took the case door off.



aww... priceless.... but i knew that from experience


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

hat said:


> Fun fact: after installing the CPU, I forgot to plug the fan in, resulting in 50C load temps... I was getting ready to lap it... I had all my stuff laid out, then I noticed the fan was unplugged when I took the case door off.



The last time I forgot to plug in the fan, it was on a P4 HT 3.2 @ 4.1 with a TT Big Typhoon, temps quickly spiraled to 90C+ and the computer crashed.  It's awesome the Athlon II X2 is so cool though


----------



## hat (Mar 2, 2010)

I wasn't really suprised to see 50*c. I was like "well, that's a little high, but it is the 1.425v model and I did clock the piss out of it (+700MHz)"... so I was ready to accept it. I still wanted to lap it though... now that I see the fan was unplugged (30*c now) my ambition has plummeted 

What a chip... +700MHz and undervolted to 1.4v from 1.425v.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

hat said:


> I wasn't really suprised to see 50*c. I was like "well, that's a little high, but it is the 1.425v model and I did clock the piss out of it (+700MHz)"... so I was ready to accept it. I still wanted to lap it though... now that I see the fan was unplugged (30*c now) my ambition has plummeted
> 
> What a chip... +700MHz and undervolted to 1.4v from 1.425v.



thats not even one of the real good ones! but truly impressive, AMD have learned!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

hat said:


> I wasn't really suprised to see 50*c. I was like "well, that's a little high, but it is the 1.425v model and I did clock the piss out of it (+700MHz)"... so I was ready to accept it. I still wanted to lap it though... now that I see the fan was unplugged (30*c now) my ambition has plummeted
> 
> What a chip... +700MHz and undervolted to 1.4v from 1.425v.



that seriously makes me want to OC and/or UV my X4 955, I'm only running 200mhz over stock with a voltage of 1.312 vs 1.408 stock...I'm going to push for 3.6+ after my exam (Wednesday)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> that seriously makes me want to OC and/or UV my X4 955, I'm only running 200mhz over stock with a voltage of 1.312 vs 1.408 stock...I'm going to push for 3.6+ after my exam (Wednesday)



oh you poor son... youre at the end of the ghz ladder
these c2 955´s need it as cold as possible!, even then, a 700 mhz was quite a hassle, if i also wanted high NB speeds
with enough cold, i probably can scale mine up to at least 4 ghz.Probably! but i need cooling power for that, and in this case Overkill,is the new standard. im currently thinking about developing a really overdimensioned, unmovable setup, but the pump layout, with so different pumps, is a little confusing  it will be costly, and weeks of testing,relocating,testing, and again, relocating the pumps... it will be fun, but it will also be much work. i even plan to repair my rad, so its not heavily limitant in my loop. with hose and epoxy!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

How cold do you mean?  I currently load @ ~50c.  I plan on a new cooler (Mugen2 or H50) at some point, but I can't afford one now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How cold do you mean?  I currently load @ ~50c.  I plan on a new cooler (Mugen2 or H50) at some point, but I can't afford one now



You still have my offer for the Fort120 if you need it. I no longer *need * to sell it but will if it will help you out. If you don't want/need it then its going on the Pentuim D


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> You still have my offer for the Fort120 if you need it. I no longer *need * to sell it but will if it will help you out. If you don't want/need it then its going on the Pentuim D



Thanks, I'm still considering that.  I'm trying to scrape up the extra cash, I'll let you know


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'm still considering that.  I'm trying to scrape up the extra cash, I'll let you know



take your time i still have about a week atleast till i can get the WCing done and then maybe a few days to get it "tweaked" If you did buy it from me i would grab a new rad (one that is copper) I am not crazy about using a Aluminum rad with a copper block.but then i may just end-up WCing the Pentuim D if i did that  its a vicious circle.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2010)

@ [Ion] If you are thinking on a mugen2 take a look at the size of this thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ [Ion] If you are thinking on a mugen2 take a look at the size of this thing.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/muggen2.png



WTF !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a 212+ in now but that thing did cool alot better. Makes my 5870 look almost small.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I have a 212+ in now but that thing did cool alot better. Makes my 5870 look almost small.



Yeah, that's just insanely massive!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2010)

Only fits that way on my board. Realy close to the first pcie slot too.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2010)

by the way I should break 40k with my two rigs tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Only fits that way on my board. Realy close to the first pcie slot too.



Yeah it is.  How were the temps with it?


mjkmike said:


> by the way I should break 40k with my two rigs tonight.



Good job mate


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2010)

Over clocked @ 3.9 something stable 46c
Thats a 140 on top and a dead powersuppy venting in the top power cage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Over clocked @ 3.9 something stable 46c
> Thats a 140 on top and a dead powersuppy venting in the top power cage



Not bad at all I would say


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2010)

If only it was a little smaller.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> If only it was a little smaller.



Yeah that's just a bit too big.  How heavy was it?



Keeping this thread somewhat on topic, my doors just got blown off my chomes 


Great crunching fella, keep up the great work


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 2, 2010)

Well,my numbers are going to drop a bit.I decided to go for more modest overclocks on 4 of my boxes after this....













 This literally shot flames out of the back of the i/o plate.
So much for thinking heatsinks would save me,Lesson learned-Just because you can,does not mean you should


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy shit!!!!!
That was one hot MTF


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2010)

Now THAT is the proper way to fry a mosfet. lol

Been there done that bro. Hope you get it squared away.

Oh, and for the record, just because you can, definitely means you should. That's what warranties are for.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 2, 2010)

OWWW!!!


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Right. My main rig is going to be down for a bit. Going to be upgrading the cooling and working on wiring.


----------



## hat (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, owned. =/

In other news, I tested my shiny new Athlon II 240 at 3.5GHz with OCCT Linpack for 7.5 hours last night. The test went well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Well,my numbers are going to drop a bit.I decided to go for more modest overclocks on 4 of my boxes after this....
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/OUCH.jpg
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/OUCH1.jpg
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/OUCH2.jpg
> ...



damn dude, that's pretty impressive!  HOpe you figure it out soon


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy shit dude!
Is that sort of damage covered under warranty?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

rofl, you dont really get any warranty when you overclock, but he might get lucky.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> rofl, you dont really get any warranty when you overclock, but he might get lucky.



some people provoke this, due to no case ventilation.... some even let their rigs even run,if a wood oven is approxematly 2 metres away... how shall they know, it happened thru OC?


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 2, 2010)

*Help!*

I am receiving an error on one of my crunchers it's saying there is no work from the server? My internet connection is fine, I tried updating, reinstalling WCG, but still no work is downloading. My other crunchers are working just fine, and idea's?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I am receiving an error on one of my crunchers it's saying there is no work from the server? My internet connection is fine, I tried updating, reinstalling WCG, but still no work is downloading. My other crunchers are working just fine, and idea's?



As long as you have a decent buffer (1 day+), I'd just ignore it for now, this happens to me sometimes and is usually resolved within a couple hours


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 2, 2010)

ok cool, 

yeah I don't when it started because I haven't checked that rig since yesterday morning and I just looked at it today.

Thanks Ion


----------



## hat (Mar 2, 2010)

Sometimes the servers go down. It's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 2, 2010)

woot my very first number just went into the system got 3,388


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

T77

I had that issue once and I had to click update a couple of times to get it going again.  Have you tried that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

will get my rig up and running tomorrow i hope, gonna ship out the amd board along with cpu and mem later tonight, got 24/7 mail thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck DON


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

thx man, hope the i7 can make up fot the missing points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

It sure will


----------



## theonedub (Mar 2, 2010)

Since installing Win7 Pro 64 and the 8800GTS in WCG1 in system specs I have had two hard freezes. The Phenom is OCed but never had the issue before (a few months straight) and the 8800GTS is @ stock. 

Should I take out the 8800GTS and see if the problems persist, or does this sound more like a software thing?


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> T77
> 
> I had that issue once and I had to click update a couple of times to get it going again.  Have you tried that?



I tried that, but still nothing.... it's been about 4 hours with nothing, plus it could have been this way yesterday. This downtime sucks


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy flying fat babies ass batman!  That blew the fuk right out of there didnt it? Would have been cool to see, can you do it again, so I can see it? MSI is pretty good with their RMA process, they might replace it. No extreem oc'ing for you young man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Since installing Win7 Pro 64 and the 8800GTS in WCG1 in system specs I have had two hard freezes. The Phenom is OCed but never had the issue before (a few months straight) and the 8800GTS is @ stock.
> 
> Should I take out the 8800GTS and see if the problems persist, or does this sound more like a software thing?



you can try that, but if it happened after switching to W7 most likely a software issue.



t77snapshot said:


> I tried that, but still nothing.... it's been about 4 hours with nothing, plus it could have been this way yesterday. This downtime sucks



Bro at this point try detaching and attaching again.  You will however loose all unfinished projects if any.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Just can't seem to stay at full force   SSD is down for the count, only the i7 is crunching now.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can try that, but if it happened after switching to W7 most likely a software issue.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It was running Win7 RC 64bit prior. Maybe this card doesn't like 191.xx drivers. Ill make sure the computer install of Win7 is up to date then I will try different drivers- maybe the old 190.xx ones.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2010)

Was the video card folding when everything froze?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I tried that, but still nothing.... it's been about 4 hours with nothing, plus it could have been this way yesterday. This downtime sucks



This is a stupid question, but have you rebooted?
After you try this (again?), the only likely fix would be to detach and re-attach...unfortunate, but that's probably the case


----------



## hat (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's a bonus: for a very short time, both the Kuma and the Regor will be crunching for WCG. I have to hand the computer over to my aunt on Sunday, but until then, it will continue to crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I'm back online with both rigs for now.  Disabling the RAID array did the trick.  Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Was the video card folding when everything froze?



It didnt look like it. The WUs did not complete and the downloaded time from FAHMON exceeded the normal time it takes to do a WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I'm back online with both rigs for now.  Disabling the RAID array did the trick.  Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I'm back online with both rigs for now.  Disabling the RAID array did the trick.  Let's see how long it lasts.



Welcome back!  I think i'm back..lol Work has me really busy...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

Assuming nothing else goes wrong, I have permission from my parents to bring the E6550 online within a couple days.  I'll keep you guys posted about when it actually happens


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow! Paulieg you're at Project Rank 1000!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This is a stupid question, but have you rebooted?
> After you try this (again?), the only likely fix would be to detach and re-attach...unfortunate, but that's probably the case



I restarted the comp and now it's working! Sorry for being a whinny lil' biatchlol!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


>



Yeah man, still going as of now 



Mindweaver said:


> Welcome back!  I think i'm back..lol Work has me really busy...


Welcome dude 



[Ion] said:


> Assuming nothing else goes wrong, I have permission from my parents to bring the E6550 online within a couple days.  I'll keep you guys posted about when it actually happens



That's awesome.  say hello to another 800-1000 PPD's 



Mindweaver said:


> Wow! Paulieg you're at Project Rank 1000!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Paulieg.jpg



Congrats Paulie Boy  



t77snapshot said:


> I restarted the comp and now it's working! Sorry for being a whinny lil' biatchlol!


So now it's fine?  "wipes forehead"


----------



## hat (Mar 3, 2010)

hat said:


> Here's a bonus: for a very short time, both the Kuma and the Regor will be crunching for WCG. I have to hand the computer over to my aunt on Sunday, but until then, it will continue to crunch on!



The promise has been fulfilled. The Kuma is spending it's final 4 days with me crunching rather than idly sitting in a corner. Maybe once I get the computer to my aunt, I can convince her to run it... I already asked her once before I built it, but she said no. Maybe once she starts using it and sees that it's stable and all, she'll change her mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

good job hat, it'll be great if she also runs WCG but if that's not the case, you've done great in helping out any way you can


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I restarted the comp and now it's working! Sorry for being a whinny lil' biatchlol!





Chicken Patty said:


> So now it's fine?  "wipes forehead"



Yeah, it's alllllll gooood

thanks CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah, it's alllllll gooood
> 
> thanks CP



  Glad to hear that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

seems like i might have been buttf***** with the mobo, the guy who was selling it to me wont answer my calls, wont give me a trackntrace number or anything

so i'm looking for at quick solution with another board,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 3, 2010)

That sucks dude! I'm sorry to hear that. Good luck on finding another.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

well, he just called me and said he had been sick, but he WILL ship it today so i should have it tomorrow or friday,

otherwise i can get a MSi X58 m-atx board for 110$ if everything goes wrong, which i dont hope


----------



## ERazer (Mar 3, 2010)

still waiting on my i7 860, so ppd still sux


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

well i only have 1 5770 atm, had some bad economy, but its fine, dont really need that much power anyway


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Don, hope everything is going to be fine bro, keep us posted.  One 5770 is more than enough man


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah i just tried it out with mw2, l4d2 and etc and it felt the same as with 2 or 3 

oh and btw, i gonna pick this little thing up for 100$  on friday so now i get the SLI LE and that little thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

That's the MSI you were talking about?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

what? when? for the other crunchers? 

think velvetwafer is gonna buy that, which is this one http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1845

the m-atx above is because i might wanna make a lanboax again, just for the fun of it and a 100$ is kinda cheap, thes like 1/3 of the new price on it


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm now testing the X4 955 at 3.6ghz, I'll let you know how that works


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2010)

my output has sucked i have been having internet problems so it seems that i couldn't upload any work


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my output has sucked i have been having internet problems so it seems that i couldn't upload any work



Ugh, sorry to hear about that.  We've been having internet issues as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Same here.  Numbers were starting to look good, but I'm gonna be helping someone out so tht'll drop again.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear about that.  We've been having internet issues as well



to add to it i'm also having G/F issues again  I am about to take my chances and get with my best friend even knowing i could lose a good friend but it would be worth having a good gf for awhile atleast


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

thats kinda stupid, not saying that you are, but to loose your best friend because of gf issues? how about taking a break with GF's and be single for a while?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats kinda stupid, not saying that you are, but to loose your best friend because of gf issues? how about taking a break with GF's and be single for a while?



I was thinking to get with my best friend (that is a girl) we like each other and both aren't happy with who we are with so why not?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

oh see you didnt say that, tehn you might as well try it

its not funny to be in a unhappy relationship, been there done that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was thinking to get with my best friend (that is a girl) we like each other and both aren't happy with who we are with so why not?



better than to enslave yourself.... i also was enslaved, and now im alone... but free^^

if you got a good girl at hand, your chances to feel better are at hand


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was thinking to get with my best friend (that is a girl) we like each other and both aren't happy with who we are with so why not?



Go for it brotha! 



Velvet Wafer said:


> better than to enslave yourself.... i also was enslaved, and now im alone... but free^^
> 
> if you got a good girl at hand, your chances to feel better are at hand



Couldn't have said it better!  


@Team TPU

My Q6600 has been down a couple days.. I've resolve the issue it was having and it's back up and crunching!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

hopefully i get my i7 up and running tomorrow


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hopefully i get my i7 up and running tomorrow



My 5850's are coming monday!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

woot woot, will be a good day for you then


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> My 5850's are coming monday!



I think you'll be very impressed with them, I've been very impressed with my HD5 series card (HD5670).  The power usage, especially at idle, is almost unbelievable, at load it uses only slightly more than the 8800GT did at idle.  And it's sillllent


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 4, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> better than to enslave yourself.... i also was enslaved, and now im alone... but free^^
> 
> if you got a good girl at hand, your chances to feel better are at hand





Mindweaver said:


> Go for it brotha!



here is alitle equation

GF=Ex bestfriend=GF me=happy 


sorry for off topic post

here is something on topic 
I am going to need a new wireless router as mine is the cause of the problems


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is alitle equation
> 
> GF=Ex bestfriend=GF me=happy
> 
> ...



my buddy also just had his fail today   WTF is it with routers lately!   About four people have had to replace routers locally that I know in the past two weeks or so.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my buddy also just had his fail today   WTF is it with routers lately!   About four people have had to replace routers locally that I know in the past two weeks or so.



I lost a router 2 weeks ago. First router I've had go out, ever.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I lost a router 2 weeks ago. First router I've had go out, ever.



Luckily my Refurbished Linksys has been going for about 1.5 years now.  No complaints.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 4, 2010)

Convinced my girlfriend to let me make her laptop crunch when she's not using it. Hopefully my numbers will improve, we'll see.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

okay i'm gonna go pick up a cheap 1366 board in a few hours so i can get the i7 up and running, cant wait any longer.

the post office fucked up the transport from one end of the countru to the other:-O so i wont have my SLI LE until monday 

so my temp rig is gonna be open box with this one http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1796


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

I have now replaced a fried ASUS 775 board and hence added a new E8400 stock clock chruncer (don't tell my wife, its her PC). It used to be a dedicated folder but due to bad airflow it have to either folding or chrunching. I'm still waiting for my GIGA X58 to return from RMA for some serious PPD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> okay i'm gonna go pick up a cheap 1366 board in a few hours so i can get the i7 up and running, cant wait any longer.
> 
> the post office fucked up the transport from one end of the countru to the other:-O so i wont have my SLI LE until monday
> 
> so my temp rig is gonna be open box with this one http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1796


damn don, just not luck getting this board dude.  Keep us posted on the build.



mstenholm said:


> I have now replaced a fried ASUS 775 board and hence added a new E8400 stock clock chruncer (don't tell my wife, its her PC). It used to be a dedicated folder but due to bad airflow it have to either folding or chrunching. I'm still waiting for my GIGA X58 to return from RMA for some serious PPD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

nope not at all, bet im happy that its only the board that is getting messed up, there are loads of boards for sale, but no i7s,


----------



## hat (Mar 4, 2010)

Routers are relatively cheap. I recently bought this one for my aunt.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833130044


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

reminds me that i need a router, pretty annoying that i have to put in a netcard and share my connection when i have friends visiting


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh snap!!!!

just see what i got  	

never used, still in foil thing.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Convinced my girlfriend to let me make her laptop crunch when she's not using it. Hopefully my numbers will improve, we'll see.



You may want to set the CPU usage to something less than 100%, my experience is most laptops tend to run hot if you have WCG on them


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a Toshiba, so it runs okay, but I didn't plan at running it at 100% anyways. Not even my main rig does most of the time, as I'm normally patching something/downloading at night.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

so here is the temp rig, all set up and installed 

will have it crunching 24/ as soon as i have a stable overclock, tryning to go for some, 3.5-3.9 maybe,


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks awesome Don!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

thx man, its good to have some sort of rig again, what a hassle to get it working.

but its all good now


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck with the OC. Is it duct tape I see on the table? All purpose but should not be needed on a new rig, or  . Take my old Abit P35 - I had to check another CPU in it which forced me to removed the cooler (cheap plastic mount) and now it keeps falling of. My case is now laying down, but duct tape came into my mind.

OC' on and let's see 4500 PPD from this rig DON with or without the tape.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2010)

So my X4 955 does run stable @ 3.6ghz on stock voltage...but it is significantly louder & hotter than my current setting @ 3.4ghz where I have things undervolted, so I'm just going to stick with 3.4ghz for now, and be glad that I have a chip that OCs and UVs at the same time.  I can't UV enough at 3.6ghz to make a difference (Errors in LinX and Prime95 quickly), which is a shame, but 3.4ghz is still pretty good IMO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

first run at 3.6, was pretty stable


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

A bit on the warm side. Your need to open a window to run it at 3.8 Ghz 24/7. Voltages is nice low for a C stepping I most say!

Edit: What does realtemp and HW-monitor say about the temps?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

i know, dont know if its the cooler or just the cpu, 

yeah its supposed to be one of the best CO batches in the world,


----------



## fundayjinx (Mar 4, 2010)

*The Strange Newcomer I'm him*

So I've been crunching about a week just thought I would post here to let it be known I've been crunching with two builds so far and plan on adding another.... My WCG account name is the same as this one and I already joined the TPU team..


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

fundayjinx said:


> So I've been crunching about a week just thought I would post here to let it be known I've been crunching with two builds so far and plan on adding another.... My WCG account name is the same as this one and I already joined the TPU team..



Welcome to our little place in the sun. I'm sure that Le Capitano will give you the official welcome. Chrunch on Funday


----------



## fundayjinx (Mar 4, 2010)

*Good to know*

Well Thanks for the welcome I'm sure I will enjoy it here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

up and running for the team again at 4ghz, 

hope it will be good for now


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2010)

What's it like running an i7 at 4GHz? I can't even begin to fathom it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2010)

hat said:


> What's it like running an i7 at 4GHz? I can't even begin to fathom it



In daily use i didn't notice any difference between the i7@4ghz vs the X2 240@4ghz  

i know that wasn't directed at me but i just wanted to give my input....

I need to sell my C0 and get a D0 so i can do 4ghz 24/7 without alot of voltage.

i got everything for WCing but the pump i still have to wait for it who knows how long that will take


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2010)

What about gaming?

What voltage did you use to get the 240 to 4GHz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2010)

hat said:


> What about gaming?
> 
> What voltage did you use to get the 240 to 4GHz



wasn't noticeable in games. The 240 had almost 1.6v going into it (1.58v)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

it feels very nice, i did have one before, 2 actually.

but yeah, i feel that i have a much more powerfull machine now than when i had my AMD rig(not that its bad at all)

and no, i dont feel ANY difference in games with the i7 vs PII 965


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

fundayjinx said:


> Well Thanks for the welcome I'm sure I will enjoy it here



Welcome to our madness!! Crunch on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> up and running for the team again at 4ghz,
> 
> hope it will be good for now







p_o_s_pc said:


> In daily use i didn't notice any difference between the i7@4ghz vs the X2 240@4ghz
> 
> i know that wasn't directed at me but i just wanted to give my input....
> 
> ...



I actually feel my AMD rig a lot quicker, even before the SSD.  Now with the SSD holy crap, the mouse moves faster !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

ROFL^^ watch out, it might outrun ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ROFL^^ watch out, it might outrun ya



I feel like my keyboard is overclocked too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

oh snap,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh snap,



Dddddddddddddsakltgn sjo;tgna tntn wklntwrj 34b 5tn34hib34 79 4ui!!!H !@{B!JKL{!!!!


Dammit, unstable key clock 



On topic, keep an eye out for kpresler, he should be putting in some nice numbers these upcoming days


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dddddddddddddsakltgn sjo;tgna tntn wklntwrj 34b 5tn34hib34 79 4ui!!!H !@{B!JKL{!!!!
> 
> 
> Dammit, unstable key clock
> ...



Thanks dude, you're totally awesome! 
Do I need to watch out for myself?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks dude, you're totally awesome!
> Do I need to watch out for myself?



Naw, you'll be fine.    Maybe....


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just started Crunching today -- looking forward to donating to the cause =)

There -- updated my sig  ---


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Just started Crunching today -- looking forward to donating to the cause =)



Welcome aboard bro, you'll love your stay here man.  

Check out this thread, it has everything you need to know man 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks bro -- looking forward to donating --


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> thanks bro -- looking forward to donating --



What do you crunch on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> thanks bro -- looking forward to donating --



WARNING:

this may get addictive


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> WARNING:
> 
> this may get addictive



Very true, but at least it's an addiction that you can feel good about having


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2010)

I think i found a solution to the problem of wanting a D0... Save money buy a D0 keep the C0 and later grab the DFI X58+3gb ddr3 (1x3gb) and replace the Pentium D with a i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very true, but at least it's an addiction that you can feel good about having



very true, I am very proud of my addiction 



p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i found a solution to the problem of wanting a D0... Save money buy a D0 keep the C0 and later grab the DFI X58+3gb ddr3 (1x3gb) and replace the Pentium D with a i7



I like your way of thinking 

Yo, your screws go out tomorrow.  I got my car finally fixed from the a/c shop on Tuesday, then wednesday and today I was just busy man, sorry.


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2010)

hat said:


> The promise has been fulfilled. The Kuma is spending it's final 4 days with me crunching rather than idly sitting in a corner. Maybe once I get the computer to my aunt, I can convince her to run it... I already asked her once before I built it, but she said no. Maybe once she starts using it and sees that it's stable and all, she'll change her mind.



Bah. Looks like it's just not possible. Tonight, the power to the whole appartment went out for about half a minute. I figure the power strain of running 5 computers (3 in my specs, plus my mom's computer and the new one I built for my aunt) was too much for it to handle.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

hat said:


> Bah. Looks like it's just not possible. Tonight, the power to the whole appartment went out for about half a minute. I figure the power strain of running 5 computers (3 in my specs, plus my mom's computer and the new one I built for my aunt) was too much for it to handle.



Hope no damage was done. The 5 systems shouldnt be drawing enough to loose power. Is it an old building? Old electrical pannel and service?


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah it is kinda dated.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> In daily use i didn't notice any difference between the i7@4ghz vs the X2 240@4ghz
> 
> i know that wasn't directed at me but i just wanted to give my input....
> 
> ...





(FIH) The Don said:


> it feels very nice, i did have one before, 2 actually.
> 
> but yeah, i feel that i have a much more powerfull machine now than when i had my AMD rig(not that its bad at all)
> 
> and no, i dont feel ANY difference in games with the i7 vs PII 965





Chicken Patty said:


> I actually feel my AMD rig a lot quicker, even before the SSD.  Now with the SSD holy crap, the mouse moves faster !




It is all about the crunching power of an i7
I am sure gaming on a AMD rig is about the same, but we are crunchers as well as gamers...


----------



## neoreif (Mar 5, 2010)

Good day guys! just been to the WCG/BOINC website and saw this:

http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/29568.wss

This is another victory for all of us here on the team and all those people who give their computer time in the name of humanitarian effort!
Hope this would be incentive enough for those peole who aren't crunching yet to join!

To the TechPower Up WCG/BOINC Team!
CRUNCH ON!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It is all about the crunching power of an i7
> I am sure gaming on a AMD rig is about the same, but we are crunchers as well as gamers...



That's why I have one and it won't be my last one 



neoreif said:


> Good day guys! just been to the WCG/BOINC website and saw this:
> 
> http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/29568.wss
> 
> ...



This is great stuff, very glad to see this.  Thanks for posting the link.

TO TPU/WCG Team and everybody who crunches :toast


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

woot, will check my tax returns later today

if i get like 1000$ i will build a dedicated cruncher, maybe some c2q

EDIT:  bad news, have 2 pay 1200$ back in taxes, 

glad i'm getting 2k inholiday pay on may 1st.

so noo hw upgrades the next month or 2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Take care of your stuff bro, that's more important.  Good luck


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

hat said:


> Bah. Looks like it's just not possible. Tonight, the power to the whole appartment went out for about half a minute. I figure the power strain of running 5 computers (3 in my specs, plus my mom's computer and the new one I built for my aunt) was too much for it to handle.



Could you turn off the Athlon XP and run the other computer instead?  Should give ~2x the PPD


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2010)

Nope. The Athlon XP does more than just crunching. I need it to be on.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

hat said:


> Nope. The Athlon XP does more than just crunching. I need it to be on.



Well, in that case, I guess it makes the most sense to leave it on.  What else do you use if for?


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What do you crunch on?



I'm currently crunching on :

Core i7 @ 4.0 GHz
Xeon 3060 @ 3.0 GHz
Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ Stock
Core 2 Duo E6600 @ Stock

Will be adding more soon =)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

freakin nice bro, ^^

good job on crunching


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 5, 2010)

the last two are my work computers -- hence why they are at stock speeds  no overclocking options on dells


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Take care of your stuff bro, that's more important.  Good luck



thx man

just found out that i dont have to pay it until 2011


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> I'm currently crunching on :
> 
> Core i7 @ 4.0 GHz
> Xeon 3060 @ 3.0 GHz
> ...



That's awesome dude, you should get some pretty sweet PPD with those


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I got something that may help with my network that seems to be ever growing with new crunchers. (I'm need a hard drive for #3 and it'll be up and running! ) 







Got them both for $9.99 at my local goodwill. 

Here's some links to what I have at netgear's website. 

Router

PCI card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> I'm currently crunching on :
> 
> Core i7 @ 4.0 GHz
> Xeon 3060 @ 3.0 GHz
> ...



that's some nice stuff man, keep it up 



(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man
> 
> just found out that i dont have to pay it until 2011



. Now build more crunchers


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

i would if had unlimited funds


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just sold the Xeon 3060 setup -- going to purchase an Phenom II X555 BE and see if I can get another quad crunching


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont know if its a WGC thing that is taking out networking equipment. Strange we are running into problems. I lost a belkin wireless card lastnight. :shadedshu Have a back up so its not a real problem. Ive never lost or had any network problems in the past. Maybe with the oc's and the pressure we are putting on our rigs is taking out the weakest links? Ive lost a router and now a wireless card. They are cheap though, going to stock up with a few extra cards and an extra router, just in case.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've never had a wireless card fail, but routers seem to go out about every year around my house.  They are just manufactured with cheap parts and just don't last.  

I actually invested in a cisco AP that i managed to get cheap - and an old pix 501 router - works great, and hopefully the stuff won't die anytime soon


----------



## theonedub (Mar 5, 2010)

My other WRT54G failed about this time last year, and during the summer months I lost my Linksys 54g USB adapter. I agree some routers just are not meant to last, and I chalk the USB adapters death to the heat.


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2010)

Hm... power went out today and it gave me plenty of time to lap my new AII x2 240. Load temp is now 23-25c instead of 30-32c.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 5, 2010)

Check this out!
http://blogs.amd.com/work/2010/03/03/48-cores-contest/
A contest for a 48 thread living dream cruncher!
Good Luck to all who enter.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 5, 2010)

US only and NO RAM. I pass, fitting it will memory will cost a small fortune.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

hat said:


> Hm... power went out today and it gave me plenty of time to lap my new AII x2 240. Load temp is now 23-25c instead of 30-32c.



  nice temp drop.  Got pics of the lap job?


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awwww snap! Got the Phenom II X2 555 to unlock to an x4 -- time for OC and stability testing --

Microcenter had an AWESOME deal on a board and chip - Managed to get out the door for 120 dollars with the 555 and a sweet biostar board -- Great new bench rig!



--- I wasn't expecting how good it feels knowing i just unlocked a chip --- This feeling beats out getting my i7 to 4.0 Ghz =)


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope. No pics.

Damn, I kinda screwed myself out of it. It said in the Essay field to put the essay there or describe your essay in more detail... so I put a very brief summary of the essay I was going to write, but it just said thank you for your entry after I clicked on sumbit. Now when they read my entry, it will just say "I would use it to run World Community Grid..."


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Awwww snap! Got the Phenom II X2 555 to unlock to an x4 -- time for OC and stability testing --
> 
> Microcenter had an AWESOME deal on a board and chip - Managed to get out the door for 120 dollars with the 555 and a sweet biostar board -- Great new bench rig!
> 
> ...



Awesome, good luck with OCing it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Awwww snap! Got the Phenom II X2 555 to unlock to an x4 -- time for OC and stability testing --
> 
> Microcenter had an AWESOME deal on a board and chip - Managed to get out the door for 120 dollars with the 555 and a sweet biostar board -- Great new bench rig!
> 
> ...



  That was funny man.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 6, 2010)

looks like 3.8Ghz is going to the be sweetspot for this x2 --


--- side note --- 

Anyone know what the max "safe" voltage is for most C3 Phenoms?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> looks like 3.8Ghz is going to the be sweetspot for this x2 --



...and that's not bad at all


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> looks like 3.8Ghz is going to the be sweetspot for this x2 --
> 
> 
> --- side note ---
> ...



Definitely stay under 1.5v, not sure if you need to stay any lower


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Ion! 

I knew that AMD's normally used a little more voltage than their intel counterparts - I've got this x2 running stable at 3.8 GHz with 4 cores on 1.41 Volts --

Just wanted to be safe, so I asked.... On to OCCT's Linpack 3 Hour and 5 minute burn in test


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2010)

Hm... had a power outage for 4-6 hours today. Points will be down.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Thanks Ion!
> 
> I knew that AMD's normally used a little more voltage than their intel counterparts - I've got this x2 running stable at 3.8 GHz with 4 cores on 1.41 Volts --
> 
> Just wanted to be safe, so I asked.... On to OCCT's Linpack 3 Hour and 5 minute burn in test



I'm currently running @ 1.315v for 3.4ghz on my X4 955.  Stock was 1.408, so I'm pretty happy with it.  With your results, I'll try for 3.6ghz tomorrow on ~ 1.38v or something.  At 1.408v, it's too hot/loud, but 1.38 should be OK


----------



## zithe (Mar 6, 2010)

Not an amazing amount, but I've generated 4,264 points since joining.  It says:

 	Averages:  	 
  	Avg. Run Time Per Calendar Day (y:d:h:m:s) 	0:000:01:47:08
  	Avg. Run Time Per Result (y:d:h:m:s) 	0:000:07:08:33
  	Avg. Points Per Hour of Run Time 	149.25
  	Avg. Points Per Calendar Day 	266.50
  	Avg. Points Per Result 	1,066.00
  	Avg. Results Per Calendar Day 	0.25


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

Anything is a very welcome contribution, for the first couple weeks that I ran WCG all I had was a Pentium M laptop that put out ~175 PPD


----------



## zithe (Mar 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Anything is a very welcome contribution, for the first couple weeks that I ran WCG all I had was a Pentium M laptop that put out ~175 PPD



I has a laptop to do some work.  
Only worry is power. Will it affect the electric bill substantially? I'm thinking not, but I want to be sure as I'm not the one paying the electric.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

zithe said:


> I has a laptop to do some work.
> Only worry is power. Will it affect the electric bill substantially? I'm thinking not, but I want to be sure as I'm not the one paying the electric.



No.  If your laptop tops out at 50w (average for a C2D laptop), it would cost ~10 cents a day to run it if you pay 8c/kwh for electricity.  So a total of ~$35 a year, which I consider to be very reasonable, especially considering that my laptop will out-produce a pair of 200w Pentium 4 systems


----------



## zithe (Mar 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No.  If your laptop tops out at 50w (average for a C2D laptop), it would cost ~10 cents a day to run it if you pay 8c/kwh for electricity.  So a total of ~$35 a year, which I consider to be very reasonable, especially considering that my laptop will out-produce a pair of 200w Pentium 4 systems



It has a Celeron M 1.5GHZ cpu. Probably a bit of a sucker.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

zithe said:


> It has a Celeron M 1.5GHZ cpu. Probably a bit of a sucker.



In that case, the power usage should be a bit lower, but you'll probably only get ~150 PPD out of it (approximately the same as I got out of a 1.4ghz Pentium M).


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 6, 2010)

Q9550 testing.....when I'm happy with it I'll get it crunching for the team along with my 945ES thats already hard at work.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 6, 2010)

just entered my essay for the "48 cores" from AMD -- 

If I win, I'd use every bit for crunching! And what an awesome rig that would be!


----------



## KieX (Mar 6, 2010)

Today is the BIG day I was waiting for! Finally in the top 100 for my country! 







Off to celebrate with some really nice cider I have


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats KieX


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats KieX =)


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> just entered my essay for the "48 cores" from AMD --
> 
> If I win, I'd use every bit for crunching! And what an awesome rig that would be!



I hope that you win. Does the mobo take plain DDR2/3 RAM and how much is the minimum to run all 4 CPUs?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

aint it the new one with the 6 or 12core cpus in it?

then it should be taking quadchannel ddr3 afaik


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes all 128 GB of it. Small car or RAM? Hmmmm.

DON : I see that you got the 920 up and running from the latest update. Did you settle for 3.8 GHz ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

yes 3.8 atm, wont take it much higher since i hit 78c at 100% load, once i get a H50 or some WC i might go higher, or a w3520/ DO

but that will have to wait until may when i get the holiday pay


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 6, 2010)

It's a quad processor system with quad channel ram -- but, you should be able to get it to boot with one dimm per processor - I know that the dual nehalem servers work that way. 

I'd imagine the board uses reg/ecc ddr3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

KieX said:


> Today is the BIG day I was waiting for! Finally in the top 100 for my country!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/spain100.jpg
> 
> Off to celebrate with some really nice cider I have



Congrats man, big accomplishment


----------



## ERazer (Mar 9, 2010)

well finally got my i7 860  no OC yet, lil too tired for that right now, i just set the xm profile


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

ugh, thats sexy bro, go get some oc on that thing and tell us if you're happy with it


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like that will add a few ppd. Way to go ERazer!


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lookin good ERazer!


----------



## ERazer (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ugh, thats sexy bro, go get some oc on that thing and tell us if you're happy with it



im loving it soo many options in bios to tweak  prolly gonna try to hit 3.8 for wcg even tho paulieg been running it for 4.1ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

you have a nice cooler on it, so that would not be hard imo, im running 3.8 on a crappy dark knight with a MSI x58m and a i7 920 co

im kinda excited about this m-atx board, its about as good as my RII gene


----------



## ERazer (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you have a nice cooler on it, so that would not be hard imo, im running 3.8 on a crappy dark knight with a MSI x58m and a i7 920 co
> 
> im kinda excited about this m-atx board, its about as good as my RII gene



board looks amazing makes me wanna put it underwater w/ blue dye and lights, thats another project  need 2 save up for 5970


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

would wait for 5890 to come out and see how badass it is, and then maybe CF 2 of them?


----------



## ERazer (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> would wait for 5890 to come out and see how badass it is, and then maybe CF 2 of them?



hmm might do that, really dont like CF dealing with driver problems and stuff, just want very good gfx


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

what do you play and at what res?


----------



## ERazer (Mar 9, 2010)

well currently got Hp 21" @ 1280 x 1024 but got future plans to upgrade to 24" HD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

then a 5870 or similar would do the job, the 5970 is overpriced imo.

but that is totally up to you to decide

and sorry for OT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry guys but i think tonight (maybe tomorrow) i will be taking the i7 down so i can finish getting the WCing done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry guys but i think tonight (maybe tomorrow) i will be taking the i7 down so i can finish getting the WCing done.



No problem dude, better to take your time and do it right 

I got time, I'm enjoying my new PS3 for now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 10, 2010)

I am going to take the i7 offline tonight and the X2 till thursday when i can get the WCing done on the i7 and the x2 won't have an internet connection because it shares the i7's.I may not even have the Pentium D up for awhile because i need to switch things around 

So to make it short i am going to have shit numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to take the i7 offline tonight and the X2 till thursday when i can get the WCing done on the i7 and the x2 won't have an internet connection because it shares the i7's.I may not even have the Pentium D up for awhile because i need to switch things around
> 
> So to make it short i am going to have shit numbers.



Keep us posted.  Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just made a post at the Folding Team Chicken - Think I'm going to jump in this as well. I listed the parts I will be using in my system spec's...you see any reason I can't do both with it? This is all new to me, so I will be bugging you guys for a bit if you don't mind lol.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2010)

CP- PS3, eh? Send me an invite: theonedub!  

Rick- It would be a whole lot easier for you to run WCG on the i7 and Folding@Home on the the GTX 280s. I believe the Folding and Crunching links in my sig should take you to the FAQs to get you started. You can easily do both on the same rig; Im typing this from WCG0 in my specs.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Dub for the tips.


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

Whoa! Guess who just got a WU for the new Dengue Fever project?  Cruncher01 from system specs got it and it's estimated to take 27hr. Think [Ion] had one before, will be interesting how many points it's worth...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> CP- PS3, eh? Send me an invite: theonedub!
> 
> Rick- It would be a whole lot easier for you to run WCG on the i7 and Folding@Home on the the GTX 280s. I believe the Folding and Crunching links in my sig should take you to the FAQs to get you started. You can easily do both on the same rig; Im typing this from WCG0 in my specs.



How do you even go online on this thing, I haven't experimented at all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 10, 2010)

Talking about Dengue Fever!







I'll be an old man before that one completes! It's running on a stock Q6600. It better be worth 3 days of electricity!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Talking about Dengue Fever!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100310/WCG 2010-03-10-1-Dengue.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, that is loooong!

I'm starting to think this may be a project for single core and older laptop crunchers (or even the non 24/7 rigs) to avoid. Would be pretty bad if after taking a few days it wasn't done before the deadline.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2010)

A q6600 and that is the time your getting? Those Dengue drug ones take a loooooooooonnnnggg time to complete. They must be more complex then the average ones we get.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2010)

I still haven't gotten one WU from the Dengue program?!


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

From the WCG website:


> Notice of workunit availability
> The nature of the Phase 2 free energy calculations and research requires each protease-ligand system to execute three sequential programs, with manual analysis and intervention required between each program. Moreover, each program has very different processing characteristics and computing environment requirements. *As the project switches between programs, Phase 2 workunits may be temporarily unavailable and the project will appear to run intermittently.* This is in contrast to most World Community Grid projects, where workunits are continuously available until a project ends. It is suggested that World Community Grid members allow other Grid projects to run whenever Phase 2 workunits are not available.



It seems like my Q9550 self-aborted a WU for this project... little confused

Here's my Q8400:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

almost 70k p

in may imma get another quad up and running.

thinking some q95xx or pII 9xx?


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> almost 70k p
> 
> in may imma get another quad up and running.
> 
> thinking some q95xx or pII 9xx?



I'd vote for the PII. Both do the same PPD, but the AMD should be easier to keep at cool temps. Not 100% sure but think it may also draw less power.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

Other i7 DON


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

Danska,Danska


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

prob right, they cost around the same used, 

any good stable am2+ boards? or should i just get a 785 board?

haha CPXD

dont think i have THAT much money, think i have a little over 1k USD in total when i hit May, a used PII system would cost me like 300$ or similar id say

already have a C2D mobile, a q8300 and my i7 crunching, they are all part time, but its better than nothing imo


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Danska,Danska



Right it was in Danish (short message for DON's eyes only, now deleted). Just told him to run his i7 some more hours and he would add a good portion to his score.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Right it was in Danish (short message for DON's eyes only, now deleted). Just told him to run his i7 some more hours and he would add a good potion to his score.



where 

did not see that 

sorry didnt see it 

well its running as much as it can, i use my rig ALOT, but maybe i should have it running at 50% when im gaming and stuff like that


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

If you're waiting till May, I may be swapping (or have swapped) my Q8400 rig for an i7 rig so I may be able to ship it over to Denmark reasonably cheap. Dunno, suppose it's best to see how it goes nearer the time. Would like to see the Q8400 crunching after I retire it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

that would be nice bro

pm me about that when its time for its retirement


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

Will do. My other idea was to make a small cruncher competition and give it away to the winner... (well minus shipping costs) but that requires a lot of thought haha


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

would be VERy nice of you, i'm sure people would pay for it anyways


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Will do. My other idea was to make a small cruncher competition and give it away to the winner... (well minus shipping costs) but that requires a lot of thought haha



I will gladly add my Xeon chruncer to that pot, shipping costs NOT included (+40 kg)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

ROFl, its gonna cost a bunch


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

40KG? lol that's crazy shipping costs. But it would be a good idea. Dunno, maybe we should start conjouring up a "Mayday! May cruncher competition of sorts". And donate parts we are either getting rid of or have spare to the winners. Like a more exotic one-off version of the thread "Crunchers helping crunchers". Or am I just going a little crazy here?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I will gladly add my Xeon chruncer to that pot, shipping costs NOT included (+40 kg)



i take it, the case is yours, i only take the parts in it


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

One competition idea could be "Most improvement over the month of May" ? Dunno just a random thought

EDIT: Or a essay thing like AMD was doing recently


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i take it, the case is yours, i only take the parts in it



Ahh you mean the 4 GB of RAM and the two Veloraptors   BTW I bought it in Germany. Shipping was about the same as the price I paid for the server.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

DON

used it won't run that much.  $450 and you can get a i7 mobo and CPU.  Look at how much more crunching power for just a few bucks more


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Ahh you mean the 4 GB of RAM and the two Veloraptors   BTW I bought it in Germany. Shipping was about the same as the price I paid for the server.



shipping costs are the biggest pest of the newer time


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2010)

I like that idea. Id be willing to go in on it. I could give towards parts or shipping. There would have to be rules and qualifications or someone will try and take advantage of it somehow. I think it would stir up new people or present crunchers to push a little harder.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 10, 2010)

Time goes by faster than you think!!! Here's an update on Dengue Fever:

This image was taken around 09:55 AM CST.






Then I noticed at 12:33 PM CST this...





The elapsed time is close but the time to completion has dropped by almost 14 hours in less than 3 hours.


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I like that idea. Id be willing to go in on it. I could give towards parts or shipping. There would have to be rules and qualifications or someone will try and take advantage of it somehow. I think it would stir up new people or present crunchers to push a little harder.



Yeah, bringing new crunchers to the team is the important bit. After all it's every new member that helps the team grow stronger. I suppose stats can be used to filter out people taking advantage. So say there was a competition like "Most points of May for newcomer" then even if that person were to take advantage after winning the prize, they would have had to crunch a nice amount first. Although it wouldn't make it any less the 

Dunno, hopefuly if this is a worthy idea others can bring better suggestions. My time to plan things has gone now that I got a job


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe if someone where to win a contest of this type would have to put up a certain number of units/points. The machine would be tagged with a name so that "we" (all of us) can monitor its progress. Once it reaches the number/unit it could then be used in any way the owner wants.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yeah, bringing new crunchers to the team is the important bit. After all it's every new member that helps the team grow stronger. I suppose stats can be used to filter out people taking advantage. So say there was a competition like "Most points of May for newcomer" then even if that person were to take advantage after winning the prize, they would have had to crunch a nice amount first. Although it wouldn't make it any less the
> 
> Dunno, hopefuly if this is a worthy idea others can bring better suggestions. My time to plan things has gone now that I got a job



 A realy cool contest would be one that actually recruits new crunchers to the team.That would also level out the playing field of computing horsepower so no one would have an advantage at all.And give the chance to win to any member.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Whoa! Guess who just got a WU for the new Dengue Fever project?  Cruncher01 from system specs got it and it's estimated to take 27hr. Think [Ion] had one before, will be interesting how many points it's worth...





msgclb said:


> Talking about Dengue Fever!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100310/WCG 2010-03-10-1-Dengue.jpg
> 
> ...



I had one on a stock-clocked Q6600...it took ~49 hours and was worth ~600 points


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, looks like there are some good ideas out there for a competition already. As Greasemonkey said, the idea and real benefit would come from focusing this on recruiting new team members. And as blkhogan pointed out, this would need some form of control, so it should be reasonably thought out beforehand.

My rig would be up for retirement in May, so sometime in April would be more appropriate. I suppose then the next thing would probably be to create a pre-competition discussion thread so we can all brainstorm this till we're proud and have it in some way announced to get newcomers' attention.

As an individual this seems a little far-fetched to me. But as a team I don't think it's beyond possibility to accomplish. If anyone else thinks by May they might have stuff to put in the pot or any suggestions PM me for now. I'll discuss with Chicken Patty too once I can present a semi-planned concept.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2010)

You could use the same format that was used in the last WCG/F@H contest. It ran pretty smoothly and other members offered up parts (GPUs and CPUs) in addition to the main rig that POS won.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with KieX, it needs to be planed and carefully thought out. You will have a big influx of people from who knows where when it goes public. We need to make sure all the loopholes are closed. It would just be a matter of time before someone found a "backdoor' to cheat the system.


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> You could use the same format that was used in the last WCG/F@H contest. It ran pretty smoothly and other members offered up parts (GPUs and CPUs) in addition to the main rig that POS won.



Oh right, damn! How did I miss that thread  

*goes to search retireing ashamedly as stealthily as possible*


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I agree with KieX, it needs to be planed and carefully thought out. You will have a big influx of people from who knows where when it goes public. We need to make sure all the loopholes are closed. It would just be a matter of time before someone found a "backdoor' to cheat the system.



Definitely, it would really be a shame to give away a complete system to someone who registered, crunched for 2 weeks, won the rig, and then never crunched again :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely, it would really be a shame to give away a complete system to someone who registered, crunched for 2 weeks, won the rig, and then never crunched again :shadedshu



thats easy:
only for members, that were registered before the contest started.
would keep the sneaky guys out, but also,the ones that really want to crunch,sadly


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2010)

Man, I wanna catch the Fever too!!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2010)

The last contest spanned 90 days (IIRC) that way even if you just joined for the contest you at least contributed a good amount to the team. Its going to be impossible to 'make' the winner continue to crunch unless the winner is one of our long term dedicated members.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats easy:
> only for members, that were registered before the contest started.
> would keep the sneaky guys out, but also,the ones that really want to crunch,sadly



We could announce a "closing date" giving new people time to get in and set up to run. Then close the door during the competition.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the closing date idea Blkhogan.  Also being one that hasnt been her for overly long post and crunching wise, I would enter the contest just to donate more points I could care less about winning


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> We could announce a "closing date" giving new people time to get in and set up to run. Then close the door during the competition.



there is always the chance, someone will borrow himself a computer room somewhere in a school etc. and wins the contest, even if he doesnt own a single rig.. its quite complicated, i have to admit.
that sounds right what you say, but we shouldnt wait too long


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

It's unfortunate but it is true we can't force someone to crunch. Nor should we resort to that. The real pain is the thought that if we did achieve to get say 50 new members to the team, that 49 truly dedicated people may loose a prize to 1 person who only wanted to take the pot. And being fair is important.

Another thing I am considering is the possibility that maybe a true dedicated future cruncher may be impeded by monetary issues. A purely points based competition would favor those with the resources/money rather than those dedicated. After all it's those who will make the biggest difference to a team, not just the points.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> It's unfortunate but it is true we can't force someone to crunch. Nor should we resort to that. The real pain is the thought that if we did achieve to get say 50 new members to the team, that 49 truly dedicated people may loose a prize to 1 person who only wanted to take the pot. And being fair is important.
> 
> Another thing I am considering is the possibility that maybe a true dedicated future cruncher may be impeded by monetary issues. A purely points based competition would favor those with the resources/money rather than those dedicated. After all it's those who will make the biggest difference to a team, not just the points.



we could make it a lottery, for which to be in, you need a certain,fixed amount of points, in a fixed amount of time. from there on, the fortune will chose the winner,randomly (wasnt it like that during the wcg/fah contest?)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

i think there should be like 1st 2nd and 3rd places, depending on how much people are donating

so there wont be 1 person taking the whole pot, but thats just me

and imma join it anyways, dont really care about winning anything


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

Don, you're an older member now, we want to recruit the newbies


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think there should be like 1st 2nd and 3rd places, depending on how much people are donating
> 
> so there wont be 1 person taking the whole pot, but thats just me
> 
> and imma join it anyways, dont really care about winning anything



i have to admit, i would like to win
i could really need some new hardware to dangle around with it, and output atm... im a little short on money since a few months


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

can someone tell me if this is ok to discuss here or should I open a pre-competition discussion thread?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

well it is a team thread so i guess anything related to the team is allowed?


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

Think I'll compile the info and start a thread. Should make it easier to have all the info in one place since this Team thread cover a lot of other crunching stuff already. Bare with me, I am slow typer


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

I has great patience


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2010)

The last competition really addressed the issues being brought up today. A lot of thought was put in by the Folding and Crunching Team to make it fair for everyone. If you followed the previous competition to a T (making small improvements here and there of course ) you would have another very successful Contest on your hands


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, well I started the thread here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1801547#post1801547 please tell me off if I made any mistakes or such, hope it is useful


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

it's fine with me.

Anybody wanna fill me in on what was talked about these last few pages, got a lot going on haven't been able to keep up as much and def. don't want to read all this.  So please, bare with me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

look at the link above, it pretty much explains it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> look at the link above, it pretty much explains it



Had just came across it, thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2010)

So it doesn't look like I'll be getting the E6550 back up any time soon, my parents keep telling me to wait another week :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So it doesn't look like I'll be getting the E6550 back up any time soon, my parents keep telling me to wait another week :shadedshu



just wait man, it'll be up eventually


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 11, 2010)

Sadface. 

Good luck dude. Hopefully you'll get it fired up soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> just wait man, it'll be up eventually





Radical_Edward said:


> Sadface.
> 
> Good luck dude. Hopefully you'll get it fired up soon.



Thanks for the encouragement 
My parents don't seem to want to make any changes to the computer (software or otherwise) now that it is working again, they were having some issues with it  According to my mom "there's no need to run it, it's a waste of electricity  ).  And to think that I spent $550 on a computer pretty much just for WCG, and she can't be bothered to let *me* pay $1 a month for electricity so I can run it on her computer :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 11, 2010)

That's VERY lame. 

Time to get your own place?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That's VERY lame.
> 
> Time to get your own place?



I'm 15 bro 
I probably will in 3 years when I go to college...but probably not before that


----------



## zithe (Mar 11, 2010)

8,240 points so far.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2010)

zithe said:


> 8,240 points so far.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm 15 bro
> I probably will in 3 years when I go to college...but probably not before that



Yea and I'm 63 When I was 15 we only had a TV and there was only 3 stations. I wouldn't see a personal computer for about another 15 years. I guess I had more arguments over whether I could go ride my horse than watch TV. Back then I lived on a ranch, now I have a farm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

ION, don't stress it man.  What matters is that you crunch and look at everything you do for the team bro.  Your efforts is what counts here bro, keep it up 

Plus you just got a i7 so what you whining about?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

oh boy, i would NOT mind having this fucker to crunch http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/3...core_cpu_meets_ln2_extreme_cooling/index.html


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2010)

ION, how accurate is your PPD estimation program for the Athlon II series? I just calculated mine using Phenom II and I got 1100.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh boy, i would NOT mind having this fucker to crunch http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/3...core_cpu_meets_ln2_extreme_cooling/index.html



Crunching under LN2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

ROFL 

it wouldnt last more than half a year i guess, or the mobo wont


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ROFL
> 
> it wouldnt last more than half a year i guess, or the mobo wont



I don't think it'll last half of that LOL.  It'll get you some nice cherry pie though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

oh yeah

wonder how much it would produce per day?

10k?


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd rather see a phase change setup on it... it wouldn't kill it and it would still achieve rediculous clocks.

Don, are you stalking me? You seem to be appearing in every thread I go to tonight...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh yeah
> 
> wonder how much it would produce per day?
> 
> 10k?


Around there I would say, it's 12 projects at once 



hat said:


> I'd rather see a phase change setup on it... it wouldn't kill it and it would still achieve rediculous clocks.
> 
> Don, are you stalking me? You seem to be appearing in every thread I go to tonight...


He does that all the time, it's DON< what can you expect


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

you're prob right hahaXD

yeah i'm you're secret stalker that haunts you

^^ insane, but then again, 2 x 920 would be cheaper and produce more

but it sounds sooooo cool, 12 threads in one cpu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> He does that all the time, it's DON< what can you expect



aint it passed your bedtime?  

oh well, imma head of to bed guys, dont do anything stupid while im gone


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm 15 bro
> I probably will in 3 years when I go to college...but probably not before that



Well I didn't know that. 

Guess I'm too use to forums where the 13-16 year olds can barely type anything readable. :shadedshu 

Good luck talking your parents into it!


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah... this generation sucks, for the most part.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2010)

hat said:


> ION, how accurate is your PPD estimation program for the Athlon II series? I just calculated mine using Phenom II and I got 1100.



Using the Athlon II estimates should be a *bit* more accurate, but with no AII to test on, I don't know for sure


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

passed 70k today


----------



## ERazer (Mar 11, 2010)

Gratz Bud


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

tx man, imma be in the top 100 within a few days

just woke up, been sleeping for like 10 hours


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tx man, imma be in the top 100 within a few days
> 
> just woke up, been sleeping for like 10 hours



only so short? i have slept up to 20 hours, i believe


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

haha me too, but its still a long time on a normal day imo

imma answer your pm soon bro, just been busy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha me too, but its still a long time on a normal day imo
> 
> imma answer your pm soon bro, just been busy



alright, take your time


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 11, 2010)

I should be right behind you in the stats really soon Don, and blkhogan is going to be knocking on my door soon.
  I think I may need my main rig for transcodeing soon so my output may be down this weekend. That and I haven't played a game since I started crunching!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

well if you havent done nothing but crunching then it wont be hard to beat me, i only do 100% crucnh when i sleep and surf the net


----------



## KieX (Mar 11, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I should be right behind you in the stats really soon Don, and blkhogan is going to be knocking on my door soon.
> I think I may need my main rig for transcodeing soon so my output may be down this weekend. That and* I haven't played a game since I started crunching!!!*



I find myself doing the same at the moment to be honest. But from experience most games will run fine if you set the CPU use to 60% whilst gaming. 

Don't know if it's the same for you though, but I keep thinking I'm losing PPD every minute I play lol. I think I'm addicted to the point I feel "guilty" if I'm not going at it 100% Probably a little extreme, so I am planning to have an i7 take over the job of my PPD so I feel less guilty and can go back to enjoying games again on my weaker rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted.  Good luck.



got the i7 done the duals are still down but thats not a big deal 

here are temps on the i7 all fans on 50%


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> got the i7 done the duals are still down but thats not a big deal
> 
> here are temps on the i7 all fans on 50%
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/temps_water.png



how loud is that pump?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 11, 2010)

Hit 60k this morning OOO


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how loud is that pump?



i can't hear it over my spot cool. if i have me ear about 6in away from it i can hear it buy thats about it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can't hear it over my spot cool. if i have me ear about 6in away from it i can hear it buy thats about it.



hey, that sounds good! i believe i will buy it too, if i get money on the end of the month
how is the power of it? was it very strong,and slurped water twice as fast, as you could refill it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hey, that sounds good! i believe i will buy it too, if i get money on the end of the month
> how is the power of it? was it very strong,and slurped water twice as fast, as you could refill it?



it was sucking air i couldn't keep up with it. Now i only have the 500 and the 800 is even more powerful


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it was sucking air i couldn't keep up with it. Now i only have the 500 and the 800 is even more powerful



yeah, i fear its beeing very loud, but also very powerful...i may have to put it in a foamed box then, do you believe that will help against a rattle sound? 
(youtube vids scared me regarding this)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah, i fear its beeing very loud, but also very powerful...i may have to put it in a foamed box then, do you believe that will help against a rattle sound?
> (youtube vids scared me regarding this)



what do you plan to run with the pump? I can't see the 800 being needed for most loops as the 500 runs my loop like it is nothing.  not sure about the box  but the pump does come with a pad to help reduce vibration going to the case.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what do you plan to run with the pump? I can't see the 800 being needed for most loops as the 500 runs my loop like it is nothing.  not sure about the box  but the pump does come with a pad to help reduce vibration going to the case.



my severly danged rad, and i simply need stronger pumps, when i want to get below the 30 load thats nice and nifty, but that wont silence the rattle of the ceramic shaft, if it rattles.
i have a pond pump here that rattles sometimes, and that is even submerged in water
i simply need the HPA of the 800 tho, its not so expensive, like a high powered laing or mcp655


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

if the 800 is anything like its little brother then you will be happy with it.. I think i need a bigger rad now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if the 800 is anything like its little brother then you will be happy with it.. I think i need a bigger rad now



maybe you need... MOAR RADZ!
that will get a little cramped in your case then,eh?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> maybe you need... MOAR RADZ!
> that will get a little cramped in your case then,eh?



did you take a look at my rig in my p-log or the your PC ATM thread? 

I don't think i can fit any more rads in this case. Maybe just a good tri-rad and 6 good fans  
Then use the rad i have now to get started on cooling one of the crunchers


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you take a look at my rig in my p-log or the your PC ATM thread?
> 
> I don't think i can fit any more rads in this case. Maybe just a good tri-rad and 6 good fans
> Then use the rad i have now to get started on cooling one of the crunchers



nah, that was a joke
yeah, a tri rad would possibly fit, if its not to thick


----------



## KieX (Mar 12, 2010)

A little update on the Dengue drugs project. Got a second one on the Q9550, seems to have a different WU name, was much faster to complete too.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 13, 2010)

Got my first DDDTp2 on my Phenom, here is a capture: 






Huge WU!


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just hit 190k points =)


Kiex are you still considering doing the may folding challenge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Just hit 190k points =)
> 
> 
> Kiex are you still considering doing the may folding challenge?



Good job


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2010)

I also got one of the big WU's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

TPU Passed 75,000,000 yesterday and Hammeron hit 2mil keep up the good work guys


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I also got one of the big WU's
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100313/big_wu.png



The last update says that 28 of these WU has been returned. The average runtime has been 33 hours and the yield has been 507 BOINC / WU and 18.2 per hour. Looking foreward to bench on one off my rigs.

I decommisioned my two laptops (550 and 140 PPD). The temperatures and PPD/W are no longer acceptable. The 1150 PPD server is next in line. Looking forward to getting my X58 mobo back from RMA so I can catch up on the decline in production.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> TPU Passed 75,000,000 yesterday and Hammeron hit 2mil keep up the good work guys







*GREAT JOB EVERYONE *


----------



## KieX (Mar 14, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Just hit 190k points =)
> 
> 
> Kiex are you still considering doing the may folding challenge?



Crunching challenge, yeah... I been quite busy (good type) these few days. Hoping I have some free time tomorrow and get things on track.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2010)

anyone have some input on this board 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153125

I am thinking of getting it and putting a AII X4 630 in it and overclocking it to replace my Pentium D rig when the cap blows (shouldn't be long and will give me a chance to save up)
The reason i am thinking of this board is so i can use DDR2 ram that is in the Pentium D or that i have laying around so i can save some $$


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like a good board to me, seems to have some good reviews too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 15, 2010)

looks good, maybe this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138156

or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130237


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone have some input on this board
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153125
> 
> I am thinking of getting it and putting a AII X4 630 in it and overclocking it to replace my Pentium D rig when the cap blows (shouldn't be long and will give me a chance to save up)
> The reason i am thinking of this board is so i can use DDR2 ram that is in the Pentium D or that i have laying around so i can save some $$


Ive personally never owned that brand. I can however recommend you this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138146 Same spec's and a rock solid board. I have thrown everything from a 940BE to a Phenom II 955 at it, its never flinched. Its currently running an Athlon II X2 250 regor @ 3.7GHz crunching 100%. Good damn board IMHO.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 15, 2010)

i remember a biostar board....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone have some input on this board
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153125
> 
> I am thinking of getting it and putting a AII X4 630 in it and overclocking it to replace my Pentium D rig when the cap blows (shouldn't be long and will give me a chance to save up)
> The reason i am thinking of this board is so i can use DDR2 ram that is in the Pentium D or that i have laying around so i can save some $$



Looks pretty good, although I've never been particularly fond of Jetway(issues with a past Jetway mobo & poor customer service), I prefer Gigabyte, Asus, & Biostar.
What about the Biostar TA790GXE?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks pretty good, although I've never been particularly fond of Jetway(issues with a past Jetway mobo & poor customer service), I prefer Gigabyte, Asus, & Biostar.
> What about the Biostar TA790GXE?



look at hogans link, my beloved co-cruncher!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks pretty good, although I've never been particularly fond of Jetway(issues with a past Jetway mobo & poor customer service), I prefer Gigabyte, Asus, & Biostar.
> What about the Biostar TA790GXE?





Velvet Wafer said:


> i remember a biostar board....





blkhogan said:


> Ive personally never owned that brand. I can however recommend you this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138146 Same spec's and a rock solid board. I have thrown everything from a 940BE to a Phenom II 955 at it, its never flinched. Its currently running an Athlon II X2 250 regor @ 3.7GHz crunching 100%. Good damn board IMHO.





(FIH) The Don said:


> looks good, maybe this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138156
> 
> or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130237



thanks for your input but i WILL NOT touch another Biostar 790GX board. I had the one that ion and BLK both linked and was not happy with it and was not impressed when it just burnt its self out for no reason.Other then that it was buggy as hell and could never get the same clocks twice also sometimes it would hang in the bios... 

Looks like the MSI 785 or the Jetway 790gx


----------



## theonedub (Mar 15, 2010)

The MSI is solid for what it is, I have that exact one. It runs my Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.36ghz. I wish MSI would update the BIOS on it though to accept 965 C3 CPUs. 

The boss wants a laptop, so I will be selling my WCG1 rig off and probably parting out my Athlon II if it doesnt sell local. Keep an eye out for it guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The MSI is solid for what it is, I have that exact one. It runs my Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.36ghz. I wish MSI would update the BIOS on it though to accept 965 C3 CPUs.
> 
> The boss wants a laptop, so I will be selling my WCG1 rig off and probably parting out my Athlon II if it doesnt sell local. Keep an eye out for it guys



can the MSI board get the AII higher then that? I am wanting atleast 3.6ghz out of it.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 15, 2010)

I wouldn't call myself an expert AMD overclocker at all. All I did was up the bus speed and adjust the HT multiplier. I kept the HT and RAM as close to stock as possible and it is on stock Vcore as well. So I imagine it can take it higher. Would probably be a good idea to fab up some heatsink for the mosfets on the board as well though if it is a 24/7 rig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I wouldn't call myself an expert AMD overclocker at all. All I did was up the bus speed and adjust the HT multiplier. I kept the HT and RAM as close to stock as possible and it is on stock Vcore as well. So I imagine it can take it higher. Would probably be a good idea to fab up some heatsink for the mosfets on the board as well though if it is a 24/7 rig.



could you send me the dementions of the mosfet area with a closeup of it so i can see what i would have to work with?

I'm sure with knowing what i do about AMD clocking i could pull off 3.5-3.6ghz then


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you send me the dementions of the mosfet area with a closeup of it so i can see what i would have to work with?
> 
> I'm sure with knowing what i do about AMD clocking i could pull off 3.5-3.6ghz then



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Hf6d404QY


----------



## KieX (Mar 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Hf6d404QY



Nice video. I want toys like that!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Hf6d404QY



I would love to have the hardware that they do just to see what i could do with it..Give me a PII C3 LN2 and other shit to cool everything and a highend board and ram and lets see if i can get 7ghz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 15, 2010)

i love that vid, all the OC gurus in one team + nice song


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2010)

I got my i7 running at 3.9ghz now on 1.24v a very small bump from 3.8ghz and temps are around the same so i will keep it there.

Also about 5mins ago the cap on the Pentium D board vented  looks like i won't have time to save up...i think i am going to let it go still and see if it can crunch on a blown cap for awhile worst that could happen is it could kill everything.I really need to get a new soldering iron so i can recap the board and the 2 8600GT's i have. If i get the GT's working they would be put to use for folding and PhysX If i can save the Pentium D board that would be great just to have the extra ~800ppd till i get the AII


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry about the issues with the PentiumD, but the boost on the 920 should be decent.
I'm down to 45c load @ 3.4ghz with the X4 955, so I'm going to try OCing it a bit more tonight, I'll shoot for 3.6-3.7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I have no idea how much my Phenom II rig was down today.  was off when I got home, ended up having to reinstall windows yet again.  I'm not connecting the other drives though, Im leaving only the SSD to rule out what my issue is.  3rd time I reinstall windows because install goes bad.


----------



## zithe (Mar 17, 2010)

13,394 as of today.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I have no idea how much my Phenom II rig was down today.  was off when I got home, ended up having to reinstall windows yet again.  I'm not connecting the other drives though, Im leaving only the SSD to rule out what my issue is.  3rd time I reinstall windows because install goes bad.



Ouch, that's painful! Hope this next install sticks around for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> Ouch, that's painful! Hope this next install sticks around for you.



Yeah, I am not connecting the drives that were raided this time till I test them out individually.  Screw that.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 17, 2010)

Guys would 2 Athlon II 620's @ 3.6 put out as many points as a single i7 920 @ 4.0?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 17, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Guys would 2 Athlon II 620's @ 3.6 put out as many points as a single i7 920 @ 4.0?



NO, but you would be flexing AMD muscle .....Which is Cool!


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 17, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> NO



Darn!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 17, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Darn!



maybe consider 3 x3?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 17, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Guys would 2 Athlon II 620's @ 3.6 put out as many points as a single i7 920 @ 4.0?



No it wouldn't but it wouldn't a be really big loss.. Well atleast i don't think it would be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

I personally don't think it'll be off by much at all.  If the deal is good, go for it.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2010)

I think that Core i7 w/ HT is not quite 2x as fast clock-for-clock as Core 2 Quad or Phenom II (Athlon II) X4, so it wouldn't be quite as fast, but if the price is right go for it


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2010)

Just out of curiosity what are your highest and lowest points per hour for one core? I hit an all time low with a HCC on my Xeon MP 2.7 GHz at 2,57 BOINC/hour today and my best is a Rice on my 4 GHz E8400 with 38.21. Some difference.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 17, 2010)

2 of my rigs are going down between today, and Friday long enough to swap out MB's and re install OS's. I plan to take my P45 board out of my E8400 machine, and putting it in my Q9550 rig with a P35. The main reason for doing this will be to better utilize my 5850 Vapor-X's in crossfireX. My GTX285 will be replacing my 8800gs in my E8400 to fold full time.  The 8800gs will go to my little brother. 

Oh, and I got my CM Storm Scout today! I'll be putting my Q9550 in there and retiring my Ghetto case(per velvet waffer! ).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ dammit.  Imma have all my rigs down simultaneously the next week or two.  They are doing new walls/windows in my apartment so when they do I have to shut off and cover up the PC, the dust and debris is way too much to leave them on uncovered.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 17, 2010)

can we get a pic of the Ghetto Case?


BTW i am getting off my lazy ass and getting my X2 back online. And the Pentium D is still crunching away with the blown cap  I will replace the cap when i get the money for soldering supplies...I have fallen back into my bad old habit


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can we get a pic of the Ghetto Case?(



Here it is.. lol Ghetto Case! hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2010)

does look kinda Ghetto but it doesn't look bad...Put some nice fan grills on it and take off the fan hanging with a rubberband and it would be nice.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does look kinda Ghetto but it doesn't look bad...Put some nice fan grills on it and take off the fan hanging with a rubberband and it would be nice.



fan and rubberband has been off for a while.. lol and the 9700n is pointing down pulling air from my 5850's.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 18, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> 2 of my rigs are going down between today, and Friday long enough to swap out MB's and re install OS's. I plan to take my P45 board out of my E8400 machine, and putting it in my Q9550 rig with a P35. The main reason for doing this will be to better utilize my 5850 Vapor-X's in crossfireX. My GTX285 will be replacing my 8800gs in my E8400 to fold full time.  The 8800gs will go to my little brother.
> 
> Oh, and I got my CM Storm Scout today! I'll be putting my Q9550 in there and retiring my Ghetto case(per velvet waffer! ).





> ^^ dammit. Imma have all my rigs down simultaneously the next week or two. They are doing new walls/windows in my apartment so when they do I have to shut off and cover up the PC, the dust and debris is way too much to leave them on uncovered.



 Well i ain't shutting mine down for even a second,they've been crunching flawlessly for a week straight.Not even any connection problems.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2010)

I am going to just have the i7 and X2 crunching till i can recap my Pentium D board. It is still running but i am feeling uneasy about it crunching with a blown cap


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 18, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Well i ain't shutting mine down for even a second,they've been crunching flawlessly for a week straight.Not even any connection problems.



Bro you are turning in some kick ass numbers!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2010)

Had one i7 rig down for a couple hours while I replaced my Gigabyte UD4P with an ASUS P6T. Put the Titan Fenrir on it (On the tech station) and she is running at 3.8 GHz instead of stock (had stock cooler on it).
Also had another i7 rig down for a day as I installed my Apogee on the Gigabyte X58 Extreme and added the NB waterblock in the loop. No leaks and running strong again.
So all 4 i7's are running at 3.8 GHz


----------



## ERazer (Mar 18, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Had one i7 rig down for a couple hours while I replaced my Gigabyte UD4P with an ASUS P6T. Put the Titan Fenrir on it (On the tech station) and she is running at 3.8 GHz instead of stock (had stock cooler on it).
> Also had another i7 rig down for a day as I installed my Apogee on the Gigabyte X58 Extreme and added the NB waterblock in the loop. No leaks and running strong again.
> So all 4 i7's are running at 3.8 GHz



geez gotta love ur farm


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 18, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Bro you are turning in some kick ass numbers!



Thanks Mindweaver,I have to keep my "_junkyard_"full of AMD's in tip top shape to barely hang with HammerON's 4 i7's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Had one i7 rig down for a couple hours while I replaced my Gigabyte UD4P with an ASUS P6T. Put the Titan Fenrir on it (On the tech station) and she is running at 3.8 GHz instead of stock (had stock cooler on it).
> Also had another i7 rig down for a day as I installed my Apogee on the Gigabyte X58 Extreme and added the NB waterblock in the loop. No leaks and running strong again.
> So all 4 i7's are running at 3.8 GHz



Great job bro, once these #'s start to stable out, they are going to be impressive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like we are going to get our doors blown off very soon


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

0.o 

Must build more crunchers to prevent this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> 0.o
> 
> Must build more crunchers to prevent this!


 At the rate they are going we need about twice as much crunching power as we have now, won't happen.  Unless they stop or decrease their output, we are history


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

crap


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

Or unless someone on our team wins the lotto and builds a ton of rigs to combat them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

and buys a powerstation to keep them running


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

Quick, someone win it big! Do eet now!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> At the rate they are going we need about twice as much crunching power as we have now, won't happen.  Unless they stop or decrease their output, we are history



Shit ~ that sucks
But who knows



GREASEMONKEY said:


> Thanks Mindweaver,I have to keep my "_junkyard_"full of AMD's in tip top shape to barely hang with HammerON's 4 i7's



Only 1,841 days until I catch you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 18, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> 2 of my rigs are going down between today, and Friday long enough to swap out MB's and re install OS's. I plan to take my P45 board out of my E8400 machine, and putting it in my Q9550 rig with a P35. The main reason for doing this will be to better utilize my 5850 Vapor-X's in crossfireX. My GTX285 will be replacing my 8800gs in my E8400 to fold full time.  The 8800gs will go to my little brother.
> 
> Oh, and I got my CM Storm Scout today! I'll be putting my Q9550 in there and retiring my Ghetto case(per velvet waffer! ).



i have a millions fans more, simply stuffed inside my case... yours looks much better and cleaner


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Or unless someone on our team wins the lotto and builds a ton of rigs to combat them.



That would be very beneficial.  I say we all as a team play the lotto, whoever wins sends us all some money and we build crunchers....  or maybe not


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't even imagine what Bankinter must be using to be doing <700k/day, it looks like it's all one one account.  Maybe some sort of server farm being used for WCG temporarily?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can't even imagine what Bankinter must be using to be doing <700k/day, it looks like it's all one one account.  Maybe some sort of server farm being used for WCG temporarily?



University or something?  Got a shit load of computers crunching.  Must be.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> University or something?  Got a shit load of computers crunching.  Must be.



I think that it is the Spanish bank - Bankinter. Around 4000 employees and a server or two


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Really?   Big bank


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bankinter


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice building!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. Must be a hell of a bank.... 

That or they must be friends with some of the Cartels....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm that explains it. They have all the money they need where they work.  Just say a few millions got lost and build a few super computers and become number one in the world


----------



## hat (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm happy to see someone overtaking us, espically out of the blue like this. We reliably produce ~2 million points a day, and for someone to up and threaten our position out of the blue speaks volumes for the amount of work they're doing. Competition is fun, but this is all in the good name of science and goodwill toward humankind! So, a toast to those who threaten to cast us out of the limelight like an unwanted chew toy...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

hat said:


> I'm happy to see someone overtaking us, espically out of the blue like this. We reliably produce ~2 million points a day, and for someone to up and threaten our position out of the blue speaks volumes for the amount of work they're doing. Competition is fun, but this is all in the good name of science and goodwill toward humankind! So, a toast to those who threaten to cast us out of the limelight like an unwanted chew toy...



Well said bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok as of last night both rigs are down for a unknown amount of time.  

First off I have to figure out why my AMD rig restarted last night and never booted again.  Then once I do I have to transfer all my backed up files back to my storage dives.   Reason being is my i7's HDD has only 1.9GB left of free space and is causing he'll with the rig.  Once I do that I hope to have both rigs backup.

The only issue is with my mom being in the hospital for the next week, I have no idea when I can get around to doing this.  I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

that sucks man

but you go do what you need to do, hope everything ends up good for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah bro, shit has just been rough for me bro :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

you dont say so.

but you just take the time it needs, no need for rushing anything 

my GF is going to Florida, but i dont have the money atm to go with her, but i might get over there at October then ill come visit you bro


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

Just want to say you guy's, and girl. rock


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 19, 2010)

You take care of your mom CP. We got everything here. Hope all turns out good for you.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

GL CP, hope everything works out for your!


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok as of last night both rigs are down for a unknown amount of time.
> 
> First off I have to figure out why my AMD rig restarted last night and never booted again.  Then once I do I have to transfer all my backed up files back to my storage dives.   Reason being is my i7's HDD has only 1.9GB left of free space and is causing he'll with the rig.  Once I do that I hope to have both rigs backup.
> 
> The only issue is with my mom being in the hospital for the next week, I have no idea when I can get around to doing this.  I will keep you guys posted.



Hope she gets well soon. My mom's been ill for the past week and these things ain't pretty. But yeah people come first, so best of wishes go to both of you.

Don't worry about the points quite yet, we're doing well as a team and as soon as my mom's fine and I get my work training out of the way there's that cruncher recruiting competition to look forward to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all the wishes guys.  I'm sitting right in from of her now, she's doing well.  She got a hip reconstruction yesterday so she's gotta go through a process now to start walking again and stuff.   

DON, if you make it out here let me know, looking forward to meeting the great DON


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad to hear your mom is doing better, CP.

Does anyone have any experience playing with building a baewolf cluster? I've got about 10 core 2 duo desktops that I just retired from production this morning at my office.  I'd like to get them running linux and as a cluster to crunch for TPU... any thoughts?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Glad to hear your mom is doing better, CP.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience playing with building a baewolf cluster? I've got about 10 core 2 duo desktops that I just retired from production this morning at my office.  I'd like to get them running linux and as a cluster to crunch for TPU... any thoughts?



Never tried baewolf, but back in the day I did try ClusterKNOPPIX with a half-dozen P3s that I ran SETI on.  My impression is that 6 different copies of Windows 2000 was far easier.  So my overall experience is to shy away from Linux clusters, howerver, putting Ubuntu on each of them should work quite well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks a lot for all the wishes guys.  I'm sitting right in from of her now, she's doing well.  She got a hip reconstruction yesterday so she's gotta go through a process now to start walking again and stuff.
> 
> DON, if you make it out here let me know, looking forward to meeting the great DON



damn, thats a big operation imo, hope it all turns out good and that she recovers quick 

i WILL make it over there one day,  and i do hope i can make it in October, i have a friend who travels over there every year to buy bikes, cars and what not


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 19, 2010)

tks Ion --

You guys think that it might just be better to load up the BOINC client on each, and just let 'em rip?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> tks Ion --
> 
> You guys think that it might just be better to load up the BOINC client on each, and just let 'em rip?



thats what I'd do, probably easier to set up


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 19, 2010)

cool... i'll just do that then --

I'll upload a pic once I get 'em all up and running =)


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> cool... i'll just do that then --
> 
> I'll upload a pic once I get 'em all up and running =)



sweet, 20 C2D cores will be awesome!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 19, 2010)

Sweet momma! 20 C2D's  Woudnt want your power bill. I have 4 x2's running on my farm right now, adds about $80 to $100 extra monthly. Thats ok, what would I do with them if they werent crunching? They would sit and collect dust bunnies. My goal for my farm is 6 to 8 systems eventually all X4's. That is till I get my new shop built. Then we will go shit ass nuts on some systems. 
@ CP. Ive had knee , shoulder and elbow surgerys (sports injuries), not fun stuff to rehab from. A hip would be worse. :shadedshu Shes got a lot of painful rehab coming. I wish her the best. How old is she, if I may ask?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> cool... i'll just do that then --
> 
> I'll upload a pic once I get 'em all up and running =)



if you want to run Linux on them you can use the LiveCD that already has Bonic installed and ready to go for you. That is a easier way and should save alittle time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I figured out what was the issue with my AMD rig.

At nights I have a 120mm LED fan blowing over the RAM and stuff that I disconnect so the LED's don't bother me since it's out in the open.  I have that fan connected via a 4 pin molex to the pump on the H50.  Then they both connect to the 4 pin on the PSU.  Unknowingly, I didn't pull the fan connector from the pump. I pulled the fan and pump from the PSU connector.  I guess you'll know what happened from there heh?

It's all connected now, and fixed.  Rig is back up and crunching at full bore.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

That would do it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That would do it



2nd time it happens to me I don't know how I miss it.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Glad to hear your mom is doing better, CP.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience playing with building a baewolf cluster? I've got about 10 core 2 duo desktops that I just retired from production this morning at my office.  I'd like to get them running linux and as a cluster to crunch for TPU... any thoughts?



Burn a couple of Windows Server 2008 ISO's, crank them up to 4 GHz and let them run Rice and you have +15.000 PPD just there. Top that D.Law


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, I figured out what was the issue with my AMD rig.
> 
> At nights I have a 120mm LED fan blowing over the RAM and stuff that I disconnect so the LED's don't bother me since it's out in the open.  I have that fan connected via a 4 pin molex to the pump on the H50.  Then they both connect to the 4 pin on the PSU.  Unknowingly, I didn't pull the fan connector from the pump. I pulled the fan and pump from the PSU connector.  I guess you'll know what happened from there heh?
> 
> It's all connected now, and fixed.  Rig is back up and crunching at full bore.



My Sunbeam fan controller lets you shut fans off. Just grab one like it. Or you could always just clip the LEDs. That's what I did on all my led fans that came with cases and whatnot. I hate LED fans, but it's a shame to waste a good fan, so I just clipped all the leds out.



xrealm20 said:


> Glad to hear your mom is doing better, CP.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience playing with building a baewolf cluster? I've got about 10 core 2 duo desktops that I just retired from production this morning at my office.  I'd like to get them running linux and as a cluster to crunch for TPU... any thoughts?





[Ion] said:


> Never tried baewolf, but back in the day I did try ClusterKNOPPIX with a half-dozen P3s that I ran SETI on.  My impression is that 6 different copies of Windows 2000 was far easier.  So my overall experience is to shy away from Linux clusters, howerver, putting Ubuntu on each of them should work quite well



A cluster would be kick ass for big adv work units in Folding @ Home tho. Also a good cause.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 20, 2010)

well finally got my i7 860 stable @ 4ghz


----------



## msgclb (Mar 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, I figured out what was the issue with my AMD rig.
> 
> At nights I have a 120mm LED fan blowing over the RAM and stuff that I disconnect so the LED's don't bother me since it's out in the open.  I have that fan connected via a 4 pin molex to the pump on the H50.  Then they both connect to the 4 pin on the PSU.  Unknowingly, I didn't pull the fan connector from the pump. I pulled the fan and pump from the PSU connector.  I guess you'll know what happened from there heh?
> 
> It's all connected now, and fixed.  Rig is back up and crunching at full bore.





Wile E said:


> My Sunbeam fan controller lets you shut fans off. Just grab one like it. Or you could always just clip the LEDs. That's what I did on all my led fans that came with cases and whatnot. I hate LED fans, but it's a shame to waste a good fan, so I just clipped all the leds out.



Na, just grab one of these! There's more than one solution to solve those pesky LED fans a night. This lady assured me she had the solution for your problem and would be right over to help you get through the night just as soon as she found where she left it after the photo shoot.





p.s. If you didn't notice, the solution is in the lower left corner of the image.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My Sunbeam fan controller lets you shut fans off. Just grab one like it. Or you could always just clip the LEDs. That's what I did on all my led fans that came with cases and whatnot. I hate LED fans, but it's a shame to waste a good fan, so I just clipped all the leds out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, I don't want to ruin the fans in case I ever decide I want one.  As far as fan controllers I have one here, but don't like the added cable clutter.  The stock Corsair fan is keeping load temps at peak 44ºc. 



msgclb said:


> Na, just grab one of these! There's more than one solution to solve those pesky LED fans a night. This lady assured me she had the solution for your problem and would be right over to help you get through the night just as soon as she found where she left it after the photo shoot.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100320/WCG 2010-03-19-1-SleepingMask.jpg
> p.s. If you didn't notice, the solution is in the lower left corner of the image.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2010)

If you ever decide you need LED fans, just buy another one. In the meantime, a clipped fan still works as a fan.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 20, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well finally got my i7 860 stable @ 4ghz



What was the change that got it stable? Good to share just incase some other i7 owner wanted tips to hit 4ghz


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2010)

Building/testing a low budget PC upgrade for my sister (mentioned in the PC ATM thread too lol). In the meanwhile she doesn't get her birthday present, I'll have it as a dedicated full time cruncher. She might be happy to crunch with it as she did with her macbook a while ago. Won't be on all the time then, but some points should still come through.

Pentium E6300 @ 3.5GHz (334x10.5):


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice!  Those Wolfdale CPUs really seem to OC incredibly, especially for the cost


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2010)

both pc's are backup.. one is crunching and other one will be by tomorrow. I bought a H50 corsair for my q9550 and it's at 3.8GHz stable ortto over an hour @ 58 degrees c.. i'm happy... before with a zalman 92mm around 84c ortto.... hehehe going for 4ghz tomorrow... push pull for the win!

edit: cpu lapped


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice Mindweaver People really seem to like those H50 coolers from Corsair...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice Mindweaver People really seem to like those H50 coolers from Corsair...



Hmm....
Maybe I should get one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hmm....
> Maybe I should get one



or snag so good deals and build a real WCing loop for only alittle more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> both pc's are backup.. one is crunching and other one will be by tomorrow. I bought a H50 corsair for my q9550 and it's at 3.8GHz stable ortto over an hour @ 58 degrees c.. i'm happy... before with a zalman 92mm around 84c ortto.... hehehe going for 4ghz tomorrow... push pull for the win!
> 
> edit: cpu lapped



Don't you just love that thing?? 



HammerON said:


> Nice Mindweaver People really seem to like those H50 coolers from Corsair...



me me me "raises hand"



p_o_s_pc said:


> or snag so good deals and build a real WCing loop for only alittle more



yeah but keep in mind the H50 is as simple as a air cooler to install and is maintenance free.  I absolutely love mine!  when the a/c is kicking a bit, load does not exceed 40ºc for my AMD rig with the factory Corsair fan, just pushing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice Mindweaver People really seem to like those H50 coolers from Corsair...



I've got to say I really like the whole setup. 


[Ion] said:


> Hmm....
> Maybe I should get one


You should go for it! I picked mine up at best buy in concord mills for only $79.99. I normally buy everything from the egg.. but lately there prices are high... So if i can get it for around the same price I'm going to start buying locally. 

I really didn't think the install was as bad as some have said. The key is get an extra set of hands.



p_o_s_pc said:


> or snag so good deals and build a real WCing loop for only alittle more


True but you'll have to change out water and do maintance.. This is just set it and forget it. and plus what you save in additives and stuff you could about buy a new H50 every year.. but the best part about that is you don't have too.  

Now don't get me wrong. I agree that a loop would be better. As long as the person is willing to put the work into it. 




Chicken Patty said:


> Don't you just love that thing??



Bro, I'm kicking myself for not buying one sooner!   This thing is awesome! and looks sexy in my new storm scout! Pictures on the way.  My CM hd cage I bought awhile back looks kickass in it too.


----------



## KieX (Mar 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice!  Those Wolfdale CPUs really seem to OC incredibly, especially for the cost



Yeah definitely! My biggest surprise of this lot was the Gigabyte board (first time I went for something non-ASUS). Cost me less than the ASUS on my Q8400 and it has so many more features. Even a half-decent overclocking menu in BIOS. For just £30 brand new. And I really like the blue.

From now on goodbye Asus, hello Gigabyte


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got to say I really like the whole setup.
> 
> You should go for it! I picked mine up at best buy in concord mills for only $79.99. I normally buy everything from the egg.. but lately there prices are high... So if i can get it for around the same price I'm going to start buying locally.
> 
> ...


Yes, it looks great as well.  I'm amazed at how well it performs and the fact it's maintenance free!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got to say I really like the whole setup.
> 
> You should go for it! I picked mine up at best buy in concord mills for only $79.99. I normally buy everything from the egg.. but lately there prices are high... So if i can get it for around the same price I'm going to start buying locally.
> 
> ...



I would be willing to do maintenance on a full loop, but it's almost 2x the up-front cost even for a cheap loop....and the PC-A05S has _no_ space for any sort of full loop.  _Maybe_ space for a pump/res inside, but it would be tight, and I'd have to hand the rad off the back.  I'll look into a H50, I was considering a HDT-S1283 or Mugen2, but I don't think that either of those would be enough of an upgrade to be worth it...but the H50 would.  And I also want a new folding card.  Ugh.... 

@CP:  Any luck again with the i7 rig?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 21, 2010)

Q9550 up and running.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I would be willing to do maintenance on a full loop, but it's almost 2x the up-front cost even for a cheap loop....and the PC-A05S has _no_ space for any sort of full loop.  _Maybe_ space for a pump/res inside, but it would be tight, and I'd have to hand the rad off the back.  I'll look into a H50, I was considering a HDT-S1283 or Mugen2, but I don't think that either of those would be enough of an upgrade to be worth it...but the H50 would.  And I also want a new folding card.  Ugh....
> 
> @CP:  Any luck again with the i7 rig?


I think you would be impressed at what the H50 can do. I think its totally worth it. I have another one coming for another cruncher build going on.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I think you would be impressed at what the H50 can do. I think its totally worth it. I have another one coming for another cruncher build going on.



Well, in that case, as soon as I get the RF sold (friend says he's going to buy it for $55-60), I think I'll get one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 21, 2010)

ill be getting a H50 too the 1st along with my Rogue, cant wait


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 21, 2010)

I picked up a Coolit Domino to see how they cooled. The Domino is still a great cooler, but not in the same class as the Corsair.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 21, 2010)

just got h50, tbh not to impress, maybe expectation is a lil high but its a keeper, got my q9550 to 3.8 around 68c-70c


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 21, 2010)

Personally, I dont like how messy the Corsair looks and it offers very little (nothing??) over "good air", that makes it a niche product in my view and it has no real market place...the only reason it sells is because of it being 'water cooling' when really its just another Coolit rip-off that performs the same as an air cooler of its price range with no gain in performance.

I'd sooner take an air cooler such as the Fenrir, Baram or even the Noctua that's huge as the chance of failure is pretty much no existent (the fan can still fail but the sink cant) while the temps are the same. 

Besides that, nothing really looks cleaner (i.e more aesthetically pleasing) than a very well thought out and put together air setup...not even water...thats coming from a person who has both of his main rigs WCed with pretty decent setups.  :shadedshu



BUT, each to their own and while I dont like the Corsair, you cant deny it is a capable unit and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Q9550 up and running.



Nice...

Two 6800s?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, for now...hacked SLi drivers for the UD3P makes it worth a play with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I would be willing to do maintenance on a full loop, but it's almost 2x the up-front cost even for a cheap loop....and the PC-A05S has _no_ space for any sort of full loop.  _Maybe_ space for a pump/res inside, but it would be tight, and I'd have to hand the rad off the back.  I'll look into a H50, I was considering a HDT-S1283 or Mugen2, but I don't think that either of those would be enough of an upgrade to be worth it...but the H50 would.  And I also want a new folding card.  Ugh....
> 
> @CP:  Any luck again with the i7 rig?



The rig is fine, I need to empty out the drive though.  The lack of space is causing it to not respond after some time of it running.  My mom just came back home today from the operation so hopefully this week I can get around to doing it.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 22, 2010)

Guys I need a little help on a RAM issue, just want to be sure on something. 

I have a 3x2gb Corsair Platinum kit, but I only use 2 of the sticks on my P55 board. I have the opportunity to pick up a single 1gb stick of matching Corsair Platinum. I want to run (3) 2gb sticks and (1) 1gb stick for a total of 7gb RAM. 

I am fairly certain that this is fine as I have a similar setup in my netbook with a 2gb and 1gb module which still operates in Dual Channel, but I am unsure if the same will work on the P55 setup. Anyone know for sure if this will work? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

As long as it is same exact ram it's ok.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2010)

CP's right. As long as it has the same timings and volt ratings. If its mixed up between the memory it will automaticaly clock it down to the lowest rated stick, as far as I know. Then you would have to try and clock up from that if you want to pump em up on speed.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had the X4 off a lot over the weekend due to various things that I've been doing, but it should be back to normal uptime (~85%) over the week again.  Once I pick up a H50 or whatever, I should be able to OC it some more as well


----------



## ERazer (Mar 23, 2010)

WB RAMMIE


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4300911&postcount=652

 dave

100k ppd from a single machine is sick


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## ERazer (Mar 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4300911&postcount=652
> 
> dave
> 
> 100k ppd from a single machine is sick



is that a day worth of crunching?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2010)

24h ya


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 23, 2010)

holy crap  amazing!  I would like 6 of them please.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 23, 2010)

thats sick! geez


----------



## theonedub (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah thats crazy- his setup is like having 3 highly clocked i7 quads in one. That is WCG points though, so its a little over 14k PPD BOINC.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 23, 2010)

I just added a AMD Phenom 9500 to my fleet!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is my main NON-Ghetto no Mo' Rig!    p velvet.. lol)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

ha, the H50


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 23, 2010)

That's right! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

rig looks great mind


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks bro! I have more pics to post in the your rig atm tomorrow. I'm about to fall out.. The 9500 is my G/f's rig. I just got back from setting up boinc. I'll probably upgrade that processor in the next few weeks to a PII 940 am2 socket.  Night man l8ter!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro! I have more pics to post in the your rig atm tomorrow. I'm about to fall out.. The 9500 is my G/f's rig. I just got back from setting up boinc. I'll probably upgrade that processor in the next few weeks to a PII 940 am2 socket.  Night man l8ter!



night dude


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Here is my main NON-Ghetto no Mo' Rig!    p velvet.. lol)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/Q9550_TPU2.jpg



Absolutely beautiful man
Love the Corsair theme you got going~


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 23, 2010)

@Mindweaver

How is that H50 working out? Been eyeing one for a while; it looks so much cleaner than the huge towers. Your rig looks fantastic.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Here is my main NON-Ghetto no Mo' Rig!    p velvet.. lol)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/Q9550_TPU2.jpg



can it be, that you refer to:




or do you refer to the left sided:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2010)

That looks great Mindweaver, I seriously want one of those H50s.  VW, as long as it crunches, it doesn't need to look great, looks be damned for dedicated WCG rigs, uptime is more crucial IMO

I'm seriously envious of Dave's rig, that thing does ~7x what I get out of my X4 955 on a good day


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can it be, that you refer to:
> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/9126/p1020299k.jp
> or do you refer to the left sided:
> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/8982/p1020030a.jp



No brotha.. lol I'm just giving you a hard time bro!  You said my old Case was Ghetto or something about did i put it in the ghetto case website or something..lol So, from then on out I just called my case Ghetto machine! lol It was after i installed that 60mm fan on top of my ram with the rubberbands and showed you guys..lol Trust me I still have other ghetto rigs laying around crunching! lol

It was never about your pc's! 



[Ion] said:


> That looks great Mindweaver, I seriously want one of those H50s.  VW, as long as it crunches, it doesn't need to look great, looks be damned for dedicated WCG rigs, uptime is more crucial IMO



Thanks bro! You should get one! Don't wait like I did.. hehehe and true looks don't do anything for crunching. The case i was using before this scout i've used for over 8 years... lol I modded it so much it was just a frame..lol So, I figured $79.99 for the scout was a good deal.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Absolutely beautiful man
> Love the Corsair theme you got going~



Thanks brotha! I do have a lot of Corsair parts...lol I'm going to cover my ram with a G.Skill ram cooler thou.. lol It was only $12 w/ free shipping.. hehehe 



dhoshaw said:


> @Mindweaver
> 
> How is that H50 working out? Been eyeing one for a while; it looks so much cleaner than the huge towers. Your rig looks fantastic.



It's working really kickass. I did have my doubt's at first, but after see everyone talk so good about it(Chicken patty.. ).  Before with my 9700n @ 3.6GHz crunching 100% it was around 64c. Now I've got it at 3.8GHz 100% 58c. I had to get it. hehehe I was thinking about getting 2 of the CM 120mm 90 CFM fans, but it's so quiet now..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks brotha! I do have a lot of Corsair parts...lol I'm going to cover my ram with a G.Skill ram cooler thou.. lol It was only $12 w/ free shipping.. hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> It's working really kickass. I did have my doubt's at first, but after see everyone talk so good about it(Chicken patty.. ). I had to get it. hehehe I was thinking about getting 2 of the CM 120mm 90 CFM fans, but it's so quiet now..


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> No brotha.. lol I'm just giving you a hard time bro!  You said my old Case was Ghetto or something about did i put it in the ghetto case website or something..lol So, from then on out I just called my case Ghetto machine! lol It was after i installed that 60mm fan on top of my ram with the rubberbands and showed you guys..lol Trust me I still have other ghetto rigs laying around crunching! lol
> 
> It was never about your pc's!
> 
> ...



I plan on buying one as soon as my buddy buys the RF off of me...only $35 cash ATM so no way to buy it until then shadedshu
Should only be a week or so until he buys it though


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> No brotha.. lol I'm just giving you a hard time bro!  You said my old Case was Ghetto or something about did i put it in the ghetto case website or something..lol So, from then on out I just called my case Ghetto machine! lol It was after i installed that 60mm fan on top of my ram with the rubberbands and showed you guys..lol Trust me I still have other ghetto rigs laying around crunching! lol
> 
> It was never about your pc's!
> 
> ...


ah, now i understand! that sounds suprisingly more understandable to me, i apologize for my misunderstanding


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, now i understand! that sounds suprisingly more understandable to me, i apologize for my misunderstanding



No problem brotha!  lol I was just thinking..lol I have an h50 and you have a h5000!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> No problem brotha!  lol I was just thinking..lol I have an h50 and you have a h5000!



ah, too much of kindness
in fact, i still need a fair amount of pump power more... i may need to rebuilt my pumpstation, to allow for better Flow,also. an OCZ Hydro 500/DD copy, the Phobya 800, will probably fit, regarding the needed power, and the low price tag it has
it will probably implemented somehwhere in the loop, maybe even 2! my internal res would also need to be upgraded, because i dont think, the pumpstation will be THE solution for ever. some Res witch offers 4-5 ports, would be nice, thinking about using a Y elbow for that and maybe 2 pumps? how would that be?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, too much of kindness
> in fact, i still need a fair amount of pump power more... i may need to rebuilt my pumpstation, to allow for better Flow,also. an OCZ Hydro 500/DD copy, the Phobya 800, will probably fit, regarding the needed power, and the low price tag it has
> it will probably implemented somehwhere in the loop, maybe even 2! my internal res would also need to be upgraded, because i dont think, the pumpstation will be THE solution for ever. some Res witch offers 4-5 ports, would be nice, thinking about using a Y elbow for that and maybe 2 pumps? how would that be?



Go for it! 

Hey check out my new $12 ram cooler! 

EDIT: I need to hide the power wire.. but i'll wait and do that this weekend!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Which RAM cooler is that mind?  Looks nice


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 24, 2010)

It's the G.Skill ram cooler. I've been eying them myself for my G.Skill DDR2. Figured it'd be a nice pairing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's the G.Skill ram cooler. I've been eying them myself for my G.Skill DDR2. Figured it'd be a nice pairing.



Thanks 

BTW, i7 is back up fellas 

Randall, I got your HDD packed and labeled.  If god permits I'll make it to USPS tomorrow and get it out 2-3 day priority


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 24, 2010)

CP, you rock dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, you rock dude.



You bet I do


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, you rock dude.



I second that!  TPU rocks so hard we roll past the competition!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2010)

his like this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

TPU rocks even more


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, you rock dude.



Hah, your name is Randall? So is mine...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 24, 2010)

It's Randal actually. People tend to add a extra "l" or spell it Randel.:shadedshu

I had someone spell my name Randle once.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

What about randelle.  Hahahahhahaha


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2010)

http://images.google.dk/images?hl=da&source=hp&q=randelle&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's Randal actually. People tend to add a extra "l" or spell it Randel.:shadedshu
> 
> I had someone spell my name Randle once.



Same here, it's either Randal or Randel. My name is really spelled with 2 l's though.

Don't even get me started on my last name... :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 24, 2010)

hat said:


> Same here, it's either Randal or Randel. My name is really spelled with 2 l's though.
> 
> Don't even get me started on my last name... :shadedshu



youre not named Randall Flagg,are you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://images.google.dk/images?hl=da&source=hp&q=randelle&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## KieX (Mar 25, 2010)

Having a hard time keeping up with the forum atm, bogged down by work and other stuff on the side. Thought I'd log in to share this piece of news though, as it may be of interest to everyone:

From WCG news twitter:


> There is an estimated 2 to 3 weeks remaining for The Nutritious Rice for the World project: http://bit.ly/b8OV9T



Source: http://twitter.com/WCGrid/status/11051525294

Go get those last WU's team!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2010)

This is for Alien Is God who ask how do I increase the buffer in another thread.

go to advanced then click on prefrencess... then  network usage and change the number of days.

p.s to all. I just bought a gigabyte X58A-UD3R.
CPU coming soon.
Crunch on!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2010)

Thx KieX. Such a shame that Rice is drying out.  My E8400´s love them. My 920 on the other hand will not miss them. Better stock up.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> This is for Alien Is God who ask how do I increase the buffer in another thread.
> 
> go to advanced then click on prefrencess... then  network usage and change the number of days.
> 
> ...



+4500 PPD right there. Good luck building the next folder. We accept no less then 4 GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

naw 6ghz would be good


----------



## ERazer (Mar 26, 2010)

i saved up enuf cash for another i7 cruncher or new  ati58**, wat to do


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 26, 2010)

Well here is the latest addition to the team. I'm going to back this overclock down for crunching but it should still produce some good numbers even @3.33GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Well here is the latest addition to the team. I'm going to back this overclock down for crunching but it should still produce some good numbers even @3.33GHz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/Capture134158.jpg



   Pie here comes metalracer


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

pwnage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pwnage



werd!!!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Well here is the latest addition to the team. I'm going to back this overclock down for crunching but it should still produce some good numbers even @3.33GHz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/Capture134158.jpg



I just got mine in the mail as well. Waiting for the UD5 to show up, then I still gotta buy some ram. Gotta wait till after the car gets inspected tho.

Don't really know how I should break it down tho. It would make a killer -bigadv folder, but then again, my WCG could use a boost as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I just got mine in the mail as well. Waiting for the UD5 to show up, then I still gotta buy some ram. Gotta wait till after the car gets inspected tho.
> 
> Don't really know how I should break it down tho. It would make a killer -bigadv folder, but then again, my WCG could use a boost as well.



yes it could 

Dammit, everybody is getting one, I want one now as well   I haz a sad.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/Has a sad.jpg



  I do thought


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

there ya go, go wipe those tears of your face

but yeah, i wouldt mind having a 980, but i would NOT pay for it, it costs around 1350USD in denmark


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/cookies.jpg
> 
> there ya go, go wipe those tears of your face
> 
> but yeah, i wouldt mind having a 980, but i would NOT pay for it, it costs around 1350USD in denmark



killer!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

YEAH! i can build a killer gaming rig for that amount + a dedicated cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> YEAH! i can build a killer gaming rig for that amount + a dedicated cruncher



What I'm guessing will happen is the i7's now have to come down in price a bit at least when i9 is out.  Then I can go ahead and build another dedicated cruncher or two


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

i woulnd rely on that, afaik intel has never lowered their prices very much when some thing new comes on the market? but it might just be me

i would go for a 6core amd maybe? and a 785g board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i woulnd rely on that, afaik intel has never lowered their prices very much when some thing new comes on the market? but it might just be me
> 
> i would go for a 6core amd maybe? and a 785g board



I don't know yet.  In the meantime I would really at least like to build a cheap cruncher like a Athlon x4 or something.  A little 1.5 PPD extra would come in handy.  Just something to get me motivated, it's been a while I don't add anything.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah a 785 board, a AIIX4 620, 1-2gb mem and you're good to go, + they overclock pretty well i've heard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah a 785 board, a AIIX4 620, 1-2gb mem and you're good to go, + they overclock pretty well i've heard



Gotta look into that, 785G has onboard video?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

yup HD4200, its actually pretty good for onboard

+ it should be easier and better to overclock with than a 790fx afaik + the chipset is cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yup HD4200, its actually pretty good for onboard
> 
> + it should be easier and better to overclock with than a 790fx afaik + the chipset is cooler



Yeah, but my main concern is keeping cost down, if I get onboard video, no need for a graphics card


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

excactly thats why its a good board 

+ you could prob get a ddr3 stik for like 20$ maybe a used phenom x4 for the same price as a new AII X4?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> excactly thats why its a good board
> 
> + you could prob get a ddr3 stik for like 20$ maybe a used phenom x4 for the same price as a new AII X4?



yeah, the good thing with AMD is the many possibilities and choices you have.  I'll look into this in a bit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

you do that

i'll go to bed, kinda tired now haha

see you guys later


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you do that
> 
> i'll go to bed, kinda tired now haha
> 
> see you guys later



Yeah, me too in a bit.  I'll probably check this out tomorrow.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2010)

AII X3 435 and a Biostar A785G3 board. Unlock the 4th core, give a volt bump, take it to 3.2GHz and let it crunch away.
135 bones  http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/TemporaryWishList.aspx?ChangeQty=0


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> AII X3 435 and a Biostar A785G3 board. Unlock the 4th core, give a volt bump, take it to 3.2GHz and let it crunch away.
> 135 bones  http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/TemporaryWishList.aspx?ChangeQty=0



Thanks but can you link me separately to the items?  I can't view your wish list


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

link is not working?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2010)

Stupid wish list...
board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138182
CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103724


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, that cpu costs over 100$ in denmark, and a decent 785 board costs 120$


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2010)

I have one of each coming. It had free shipping 2 days ago  Nice cheap setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Hogan.  It'll be nice to throw a nice vreg cooler on that board and call it a day   I'll really consider this.  I'll keep you guys posted if I purchase anything


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2010)

I know this isn't directly related to BOINC or WCG, but does anyone have any idea for MOSFET coolers for my Gigabyte board?  They're hot enough that it hurts to touch them, even for a fraction of a second.  Or would a spare fan pointed at them be enough?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

think thermalright makes some http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_mosfet_cooler.html


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think thermalright makes some http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_mosfet_cooler.html



Eeek, those look expensive.  Maybe I'll pick up some of these if a spare fan doesn't help enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Ion the cheaper solution would be a fan, temps will drop tremendously.  However a cooler would look much nicer


----------



## theonedub (Mar 26, 2010)

cut up a spare heatsink and attach them with thermal tape


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> cut up a spare heatsink and attach them with thermal tape



+1


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> cut up a spare heatsink and attach them with thermal tape





(FIH) The Don said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Ghettomods FTW


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ion the cheaper solution would be a fan, temps will drop tremendously.  However a cooler would look much nicer


Currently there's basically no room for a fan, I'll take out the IO shield, and mount a fan outside the case blowing over them (behind the IO stuff, I only ever use 1 USB port so w/e)



theonedub said:


> cut up a spare heatsink and attach them with thermal tape


I'll see what spare HSFs I have, I think I have a P3 HSF somewhere


----------



## theonedub (Mar 26, 2010)

Kind of OT, but does anyone know where or what happened to Mike047?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Currently there's basically no room for a fan, I'll take out the IO shield, and mount a fan outside the case blowing over them (behind the IO stuff, I only ever use 1 USB port so w/e)
> 
> 
> I'll see what spare HSFs I have, I think I have a P3 HSF somewhere



That'll work, I mean if you don't ever use more than one USB slot, then do it 



theonedub said:


> Kind of OT, but does anyone know where or what happened to Mike047?



Never heard of him again.  he was a base camper right?  Maybe we can find him over there??


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Never heard of him again.  he was a base camper right?  Maybe we can find him over there??



I thought originally he was at XS then came over here for a long time to get this team established, then did the base camp thing, but returned for a short while here. I do remember that he eventually went back to his hometown team Zirconia, but he hasn't put out any production in sometime now. 

Just curious because he was the one that got me involved with this team and gave me some amazing deals on the hardware that eventually started me on all my major upgrades. 

Really cool guy  Hope all is well with him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I thought originally he was at XS then came over here for a long time to get this team established, then did the base camp thing, but returned for a short while here. I do remember that he eventually went back to his hometown team Zirconia, but he hasn't put out any production in sometime now.
> 
> Just curious because he was the one that got me involved with this team and gave me some amazing deals on the hardware that eventually started me on all my major upgrades.
> 
> Really cool guy  Hope all is well with him.



I hope so too, let's keep each other posted if we hear about him shall we?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea mike047's a really good guy! I think he was fixing to retire... I believe he had been out of work for awhile and waiting on his retirement. I hope everything is well with him!  Last I hear he was base jumping with the last base jumpers.

I'm down an E6600 today.. I've got the OS reinstalled hopefully I can get it back up and crunching Monday! 

EDIT: Not retire from WCG, but I do remember him say he was going to cut back a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea mike047's a really good guy! I think he was fixing to retire... I believe he had been out of work for awhile and waiting on his retirement. I hope everything is well with him!  Last I hear he was base jumping with the last base jumpers.
> 
> I'm down an E6600 today.. I've got the OS reinstalled hopefully I can get it back up and crunching Monday!
> 
> EDIT: Not retire from WCG, but I do remember him say he was going to cut back a bit.



Thanks bro, if you talk to him tell him we all say hi and wish him the best


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Currently there's basically no room for a fan, I'll take out the IO shield, and mount a fan outside the case blowing over them (behind the IO stuff, I only ever use 1 USB port so w/e)
> 
> 
> I'll see what spare HSFs I have, I think I have a P3 HSF somewhere



http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBsQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers

It what I use to cool my ram and chipset. Convenient little buggers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea mike047's a really good guy! I think he was fixing to retire... I believe he had been out of work for awhile and waiting on his retirement. I hope everything is well with him!  Last I hear he was base jumping with the last base jumpers.
> 
> I'm down an E6600 today.. I've got the OS reinstalled hopefully I can get it back up and crunching Monday!
> 
> EDIT: Not retire from WCG, but I do remember him say he was going to cut back a bit.





Wile E said:


> http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBsQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers
> 
> It what I use to cool my ram and chipset. Convenient little buggers.



Just looking at them is convenient 

Now that I see a few using it I notice a lot more users having these.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just looking at them is convenient
> 
> Now that I see a few using it I notice a lot more users having these.



i bought a spot cool when they first got listed at newegg. Mine didn't see use till i put the i7 under water then i had to use it to cool the chipset/mosfet heatsink


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i bought a spot cool when they first got listed at newegg. Mine didn't see use till i put the i7 under water then i had to use it to cool the chipset/mosfet heatsink



How well do they work?  I really need something for cooling the mosfets on my Gigabyte board (an OCed quad with no mosfet heatsinks doesn't seem to be good), and there's no room for a conventional fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i bought a spot cool when they first got listed at newegg. Mine didn't see use till i put the i7 under water then i had to use it to cool the chipset/mosfet heatsink



You'd recommend them?  I've seen nothing but happy customers so far.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You'd recommend them?  I've seen nothing but happy customers so far.



Yes i would  They are nice for when you need a fan in a awkward place 


that didn't sound right

@Ion It keeps the chipset and mosfet area cool on my overclocked i7 so i would think they would be decent for what you need.Could you link me to your board? I may have some easy ideas of things to do to cool your mosfets


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2010)

So I tried adding a 2gb and 1gb stick of RAM to my P55 Cruncher like I had mentioned earlier and it did not work out right for me  

@ Stock it would see all 7GB of RAM, but with my current OC the board would s a brick. I dont have the time to tweak my voltages or anything and it may just be because this board does not like having all four slots populated, but either way I am sticking with 4gb for now. 

Maybe when the summer weather forces me to kill my OC I will try it again


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Yes i would  They are nice for when you need a fan in a awkward place
> 
> 
> that didn't sound right
> ...



Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H.  I have a long aluminum HSF that my uncle gave me (not sure where he got it) that would be perfect, it's the same length as the Mosfets and nicely finned, but it's a tad too wide next to the 8-pin connector.  I'm going to try later trying to put it on, and then attaching the 8-pin power connector, but I think it's too wide


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 28, 2010)

File it down?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 28, 2010)

grind it down? tape it up?


----------



## hat (Mar 28, 2010)

My laptop didn't sell, so I put Windows 7 Home Premium x64 on it. I will install BOINC on it sometime soon (tonight hopefully)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H.  I have a long aluminum HSF that my uncle gave me (not sure where he got it) that would be perfect, it's the same length as the Mosfets and nicely finned, but it's a tad too wide next to the 8-pin connector.  I'm going to try later trying to put it on, and then attaching the 8-pin power connector, but I think it's too wide



perfect idea... 
do you have any heatsinks like this long one? if so you could use that.. Thats what i used on my Biostar and paired it up with a low speed fan.. so one of those and a spot cool and you should be set


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> File it down?



This what I plan on doing, but I'm lazy and haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

seems that my x2 cruncher is dead  i think i need a mobo and psu


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How well do they work?  I really need something for cooling the mosfets on my Gigabyte board (an OCed quad with no mosfet heatsinks doesn't seem to be good), and there's no room for a conventional fan



They work great. Pretty reliable too. I've had mine going for 3 years or so now. About to buy a couple more for the 980X bench rig.

I should buy 9, and have one on each mobo screw. All you would see is fans. lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> seems that my x2 cruncher is dead  i think i need a mobo and psu



Shit, really?
What happened?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Shit, really?
> What happened?



i was just browsing the web on the rig since i have my i7 upstairs on the big screen for a weekend of gaming and the rig shuts off and it starts smoking. I tried my PSU that i use for testing my WCing to see if i could get anything and i got nothing also the PSU wont even stay on when i jump it(have 3 fans plugged into it to provide a load) so the mobo and PSU atleast are dead


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 28, 2010)

That sucks. Sorry to hear that dude.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i was just browsing the web on the rig since i have my i7 upstairs on the big screen for a weekend of gaming and the rig shuts off and it starts smoking. I tried my PSU that i use for testing my WCing to see if i could get anything and i got nothing also the PSU wont even stay on when i jump it(have 3 fans plugged into it to provide a load) so the mobo and PSU atleast are dead


Ouch bro.  Might be able to help out on the replacement motherboard later this week. Posted in the "crunchers helping crunchers" thread.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 28, 2010)

Got my 7gb working in my cruncher. Shocked to say it actually is snappier


----------



## hat (Mar 28, 2010)

My laptop didn't sell, so I'm going to just keep the fucker. As a result, I have BOINC running on it again... only this time, it's in windows 7 64 and not windows vista 32, and I am running the 64-bit BOINC, so the points should be marginally better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

TIM, let me know if I can help in any way bro, sorry about the rig


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2010)

It doesn't look good, but it's a free way to cool the MOSFETs on my GB board.  I took the aluminum heatsink, smeared the bottom in AS5, and attached it to the mobo with a white sticky substance that my dad says is nonconductive.  So far, things seem to be working, it hasn't fallen off yet and it's getting quite warm.  And the added advantage of this white stuff is it's easily removable, unlike hot glue


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It doesn't look good, but it's a free way to cool the MOSFETs on my GB board.



As long as it works, you're good.   You can always make it look better later.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> As long as it works, you're good.   You can always make it look better later.



Yep.
My friend should be paying me $60 for the RF shortly, in which case I'll be buying the H50, as well as the X25-V I just bought last night


----------



## ERazer (Mar 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It doesn't look good, but it's a free way to cool the MOSFETs on my GB board.  I took the aluminum heatsink, smeared the bottom in AS5, and attached it to the mobo with a white sticky substance that my dad says is nonconductive.  So far, things seem to be working, it hasn't fallen off yet and it's getting quite warm.  And the added advantage of this white stuff is it's easily removable, unlike hot glue
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/P1010783.jpg



hehe you should post this on ghetto mod thread

good job


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 31, 2010)

*back online!*

Some of you may have known that my "Quad-Cruncher: has been off-line for a few weeks because the DFI board took a crap on me. Well today this rig is back in action! but unfortanently it's no longer a Phenom, just an Athlon X2. I decided to take the ECS board off my f/s thread and put it to good use. 

Before:





After:





r.i.p. DFI mobo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

R.i.p.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

R.I.P 

However, good that you don't idle your hardware   Crunch on X2, Crunch on!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 31, 2010)

i should have my X2 crunching again tonight assuming that nothing else got taken out when the board/psu took a shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Some of you may have known that my "Quad-Cruncher: has been off-line for a few weeks because the DFI board took a crap on me. Well today this rig is back in action! but unfortanently it's no longer a Phenom, just an Athlon X2. I decided to take the ECS board off my f/s thread and put it to good use.
> 
> Before:
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG8949.jpg
> ...





p_o_s_pc said:


> i should have my X2 crunching again tonight assuming that nothing else got taken out when the board/psu took a shit.



That's great news Tim


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

t77snapshot, What graphics card are you running in that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

looks like a old 8800 card? the slim one


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> t77snapshot, What graphics card are you running in that?



9600GT. Do you want it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm running a 9500 GT. So it's not much better. Plus after the move money is a bit tight. 
So unless you want to send it to me for free.... I don't think I'll be getting it from you. 

Edit- Well, maybe but it'd have to be dang cheap.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm running a 9500 GT. So it's not much better. Plus after the move money is a bit tight.
> So unless you want to send it to me for free.... I don't think I'll be getting it from you.



lol! I know, I wasn't expecting you to buy it....however I will be putting it for sell soon. I have another 9600gt with a Zero-Therm coolmaxx cooler on it(in the first pic) and that is the one I usually use for a backup card.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

I might buy it if it's cheap, otherwise... I'll save my money for a new PSU and at least a 4850.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I might buy it if it's cheap, otherwise... I'll save my money for a new PSU and at least a 4850.



To be honest, if you already have a 9500gt I would just save up for the 4850. You will probably get a better performance jump for the money. This card would be better buy for someone coming from onboard or like 6/7 series card.

Thank you for your interest anyway.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, I want a 4850 or 4870 pretty badly right now. Since I could use hybrid crossfire. Plus I need an excuse to buy a new PSU anyways.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2010)

So I picked up an SSD last night, but I should still have enough for an H50 shortly....I'm just waiting on my friend to buy the RF


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 31, 2010)

Unfortunately my health has degraded a lot since last month.I can not take care of my rig as i would.All my rigs are down now except my q6600.

It was a pleasure for me to crunsh with you guys, I wish you the best.

stanhemi


----------



## theonedub (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for your contribution  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

stanhemi, I'm sorry to hear that, try and get better soon.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> Unfortunately my health has degraded a lot since last month.I can not take care of my rig as i would.All my rigs are down now except my q6600.
> 
> It was a pleasure for me to crunsh with you guys, I wish you the best.
> 
> stanhemi



Thanks man and we are all hoping that you get healthier soon~


----------



## RAMMIE (Mar 31, 2010)

Get well  stanhemi



stanhemi said:


> ''I always wanted to be somebody, but now I realize I should have been more specific.''
> stanhemi



No matter how specific,you are still you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So I picked up an SSD last night, but I should still have enough for an H50 shortly....I'm just waiting on my friend to buy the RF



Yo, I just decided today I'm going to sell my H50 as soon I will have no use for it 

PM me if you are interested 



stanhemi said:


> Unfortunately my health has degraded a lot since last month.I can not take care of my rig as i would.All my rigs are down now except my q6600.
> 
> It was a pleasure for me to crunsh with you guys, I wish you the best.
> 
> stanhemi



Damn dude, if you can shoot me a PM and let me know what is going on with ya I'd appreciate, yes I am concerned.  Other than that bro I really thank you for your contribution and hope you get better fast bro.  The best of luck from me dude


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2010)

that could be my words stanhemi.... i also am something today, but nothing i ever dreamt of


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

Guys, both of my rigs will be off tonight and tomorrow.  They are renovating the apartment complex and they are working on my room tomorrow.  So I'll have everything off and covered up to stay debris free.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

sounds messy bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, both of my rigs will be off tonight and tomorrow.  They are renovating the apartment complex and they are working on my room tomorrow.  So I'll have everything off and covered up to stay debris free.  I'll keep you guys posted.



Hopefully they don't make too big a mess.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 1, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> Unfortunately my health has degraded a lot since last month.I can not take care of my rig as i would.All my rigs are down now except my q6600.
> 
> It was a pleasure for me to crunsh with you guys, I wish you the best.
> 
> stanhemi



 Sorry to hear about your health stanhemi  ,My best wishes ,and hopefully you will be able to get back your livelihood soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah, its a mess, they already did the bottom portion of the house.  i7 is down already, got it out of the room and covered up.  The AMD stays on till bedtime.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2010)

My X4 955 is probably going to be off the greater part of tomorrow (SSD is supposed to arrive).  I'm also going to be changing out my Enhance 500w PSU for an XFX XXX 650w modular one at some point, I figured for $20 it's too great of an offer to pass up.  What this ultimately means is that I'm going to have to wait even longer before I buy the H50.... 

ALSO, my friend's Q6600 is down until Saturday or Sunday, something has happened to his XP install so we're going to be reinstalling this weekend.  Fun times


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 1, 2010)

Got a 2nd X4 up and running today.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 1, 2010)

well just sold my quad so gonna be kinna running lil low on ppd for few days till i can build my other i7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

your other?

what will you use in it?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 1, 2010)

gonna be gaming/wcg rig so im taking rampage gene/corsair gt dd3/i7 930, not set in stone yet or ill go amd x6 core with asus formula

gonna wait tho till buck get his cpu/mobo and no complaints b4 i start buying stuff

Edit: off disassemble my beloved q9550  she served me well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

well its for at greater purpose, then its okay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

So we got rigs going offline left and right and a few coming online.  What havoc!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

Alright fellas.

I'm here to announce that I will be taking a slight vacation.  I will still be on here daily, but I've got lots going on.  When I means lots I mean anything from construction in my house to my mom still recovering from the operation.  I check TPU throughout my work day via my iPhone, constantly at home, while I'm out, etc.  I really feel like it's another job, a job that I love doing.  Being ther every moment whether it's to help out or even gossip, but it's all coming down on me and I am too stressed!   I don't expect to stop posting completely, but I will def. Be less involved for a bit.

You still have a captain, and bot of my rigs still on full bore.   see you guys around


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2010)

Take care of your mom CP! Wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks BP 

further to my above post.  I've been depriving my self from sleep at least 6/7 nights a week, that plus work and everything else, it's just killin me.  I've been having trouble breathing lately, body pains, migraines you name it.  Taking the day off work tomorrow to go see a doctor or what not and just make sure these things are experiencing is just caused by the stress I'm feeling lately.  No joke, but I'm feeling like shit!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

be carefull bro, dont want you to go down with stress or something similar, tak a break from everything thats not too important, take care of yourself and your mother, anything else comes second imo.

hope you get better


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> take care of yourself and your mother, anything else comes second imo.
> 
> hope you get better



+1 Charity begins at home. Your family needs you, you need rest. Take your time.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

Take a break and take care of your Ma, we'll still be here when your back to normal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys/ gal


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2010)

take care cp  btw i got the X4 9500 running again idk how long it will work this time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take care cp  btw i got the X4 9500 running again idk how long it will work this time



That's good news man, I got my Phenom back up today.  i7 will be up in a few hours.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2010)

Gots me 250K today! Also hate to inform, I will be leaving the team unfortunately.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gots me 250K today! Also hate to inform, I will be leaving the team unfortunately.



how come?

BTW, the X4 955 is back up again, it didn't take as long as I thought to get things set up with the SSD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gots me 250K today! Also hate to inform, I will be leaving the team unfortunately.



Congrats man.

Sure there is nothing we can do to keep you onboard dude?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gots me 250K today! Also hate to inform, I will be leaving the team unfortunately.



something happend or?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gots me 250K today! Also hate to inform, I will be leaving the team unfortunately.



congrats  
Why you going bro?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2010)

It's a good reason. I've already told CP, but for the rest, I am moving and well won't be able to afford crunching on top of a 3 level home's electric bill.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2010)

Understand - but sad to see ya go~


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's a good reason. I've already told CP, but for the rest, I am moving and well won't be able to afford crunching on top of a 3 level home's electric bill.



thats a good reason. My house is a 3 level and power bill is $200+ every month even after downsizing my crunching/folding farm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Understand - but sad to see ya go~



Don't worry, I'm crunching this 965 head-on til I absolutely *have* to stop.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad to hear it bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

as long as your okay bro, 
im sure you'll join us again one day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

Just making sure it was that we had talked about Shaun.  Sad day when you go man but if it's what you gotta do we can understand.   Good luck and stay in touch.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 2, 2010)

I was supposed to sell the Phenom rig, but instead I sold just the CPU  The rig though is FS (with its AIIX4) and should be gone within the next couple weeks. 

Should have an extremely efficient Sempron 140 coming online for crunching, although it will not be a 24/7 rig. 

Im a little anxious to see how the Mega cools the i7 when the real heat hits. I really dont think its going to like 100F degree weather! Winter gave us all a great run


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's a good reason. I've already told CP, but for the rest, I am moving and well won't be able to afford crunching on top of a 3 level home's electric bill.



I feel your pain my man. I only fold and crunch part time now. Where you moving to?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I feel your pain my man. I only fold and crunch part time now. Where you moving to?



Further into Youngstown rather than a small township/suburb of. Only about 2 miles from where I am currently. Furthermore, I may even not be back to TPU for a while.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Further into Youngstown rather than a small township/suburb of. Only about 2 miles from where I am currently. *Furthermore, I may even not be back to TPU for a while.*



Now that's a bummer. Hope you're able to make it back relatively quickly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I was supposed to sell the Phenom rig, but instead I sold just the CPU  The rig though is FS (with its AIIX4) and should be gone within the next couple weeks.
> 
> Should have an extremely efficient Sempron 140 coming online for crunching, although it will not be a 24/7 rig.
> 
> Im a little anxious to see how the Mega cools the i7 when the real heat hits. I really dont think its going to like 100F degree weather! Winter gave us all a great run



The mega should cool it flawlessly dude, no complaints with mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

By the way guys, both rigs are back on


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

thats how we like it bro

what would be best for crunching, a pII 965 or a C2Q 9550?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 2, 2010)

The Q9550! I wish I never sold mine and kept it instead of building my Phenom rig  98% of the time it ran cooler than the Phenom even when OCed to equal clocks (3.4ghz) and put out great BOINC PPD. Rock solid CPU. 

In all fairness though you have to consider the upgrade path with a 775 which is non-existent, but if you get one cheap and have a 775 board that takes 45nm quads- it will not disappoint.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

thats what i was thinking, but then again, might just buy a 785g board, + a PII X6 when they come out, they should be pretty cheap, 

but idk, will have to think about it for a few days

+ as you say there is 0 upgrade options with the 775  boards, and a x58 is a tad to expensive to me still. + there wont be any real upgrades to that until 2011 or late 2010 that is affordable


----------



## theonedub (Apr 2, 2010)

The 785 route is very tempting- considering its the same route I went with my budget Phenom  X6 support and prices are great like you say. It is probably the better move at the moment. 

Personally I will be delving into 6+ core CPUs in the fall for prices and the weather


----------



## ERazer (Apr 2, 2010)

well im gonna be down to one cruncher for awhile, i think im gonna wait till amd x6 and crosshair IV comes out b4 i build my gaming rig/cruncher. I7 860 still good ppd


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 2, 2010)

Im down 1 system for a couple hours today. One of my XP installs decided to shit the bed last night, lost the boot manager.  Tested HDD, its fine. Reloading XP right now.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 2, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well im gonna be down to one cruncher for awhile, i think im gonna wait till amd x6 and crosshair IV comes out b4 i build my gaming rig/cruncher. I7 860 still good ppd


Im saving my cash for a X6 setup. Cant wait to get my hands on one. 
edit:
brain hasnt turned on yet. Bad hogan for the double post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

good luck guys


----------



## ERazer (Apr 2, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im saving my cash for a X6 setup. Cant wait to get my hands on one.
> edit:
> brain hasnt turned on yet. Bad hogan for the double post.



heck im really having bad itch to build, i might not wait if frys got asus maximus  im building it


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2010)

dont fight it, go for it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

meh, i want a dual cpu board and 2 of these


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh, i want a dual cpu board and 2 of these
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/mc.jpg



Well it would make the next 100,000 pass a bit faster. Congrat with the frist 100 K


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

woot i didnt notice that haha

thx bro

you got past 250k the other day right?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2010)

Flying past the 1/4 mill mark yes. New bios update and now past 4 GHz and still below 60 C. Let's see if it is stable this time. I'm still running @ 1.184 V


----------



## ERazer (Apr 2, 2010)

gratz don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Flying past the 1/4 mill mark yes. New bios update and now past 4 GHz and still below 60 C. Let's see if it is stable this time. I'm still running @ 1.184 V



grats on that 
thats crazy, its a good cooler that noctua giant 



ERazer said:


> gratz don



thx bro, 



ERazer said:


> heck im really having bad itch to build, i might not wait if frys got asus maximus  im building it



what do you want to build? a cruncher or just a rig?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> grats on that
> thats crazy, its a good cooler that noctua giant




In all fairness - the room is only 15 C and it is an open rig. I do have an OC 9800 GTX running folding next to it but I don't think it adds to more then 1 degree C. Last time I checked it was 54, 57, 58 and 59 C and no yellow LEDs is on (internal GB talk). I'm please about the Noctua´s performance but I do read the WC reviews. WC is the way to go when it gets hot.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you want to build? a cruncher or just a rig?



WCG/Gaming rig


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks to a bit of "restructuring", I may be close to my old output starting next week. Scraped together enough to build a Q6600 cruncher to run at my in laws.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2010)

I was gaining on you Paulieg to
That is okay though, that is what it is all about


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I was gaining on you Paulieg to
> That is okay though, that is what it is all about



Oh, I won't match your output. Not with 3 i7's going. I'll have a "mutt farm", including an i7, i3, Phenom II and a Q6600. I'll probably be up around 9-10K


----------



## ERazer (Apr 3, 2010)

the itch to build is too much so just got back from microcenter so here it is and i save money for future 5870/5890 

just cant wait for amd x6 or ill just sell this when it comes out 


Edit: my ud6 gonna be my gaming/wcg rig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

you're crazy hahahaha

you have psu, cooler etc for that?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Oh, I won't match your output. Not with 3 i7's going. I'll have a "mutt farm", including an i7, i3, Phenom II and a Q6600. I'll probably be up around 9-10K



Actually I have 4 i7 crunchers with a fifth on its way

I was just trying to be nice


----------



## ERazer (Apr 3, 2010)

its alive mwuhahahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> its alive mwuhahahaha
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100403/new.jpg



More i7 goodness


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Actually I have 4 i7 crunchers with a fifth on its way
> 
> I was just trying to be nice



Don't be nice. Soon, I will be releasing a crunching demon.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Don't be nice. Soon, I will be releasing a crunching demon.



woot two i7 980x maybe with asus mobo maybe


----------



## zithe (Apr 3, 2010)

It's shake and crunch, and I helped!

 	19,464 so far.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 3, 2010)

zithe said:


> It's shake and crunch, and I helped!
> 
> 19,464 so far.



GJ bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2010)

zithe said:


> It's shake and crunch, and I helped!
> 
> 19,464 so far.



W00t! Nice to see one of my old chips still going strong!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Don't be nice. Soon, I will be releasing a crunching demon.



"It's time to let loose the dogs of war!!!!" -Paulieg


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Don't be nice. Soon, I will be releasing a crunching demon.


Did you get a custom Chuck Norris super ass kicking cruncher?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Did you get a custom Chuck Norris super ass kicking cruncher?





Wile E said:


> "It's time to let loose the dogs of war!!!!" -Paulieg



It's going to take about 2 months to complete it, but yeah, it will be some serious crunching fury.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2010)

The X4 955 and Q6600 are back up, I may be OCing the Q6600 to 3ghz before too long as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

good news

what numbers are you getting per day in total?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)

The beast unleashed! No voltage changes, just multi and FSB. It will boot as high as 4.175GHz on stock volts, but wont bench yet. This is on a lower end Asus 760 board. Cant wait to push it hard on the Evo I have coming from Paulie.


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 5, 2010)

damn dude =) awesome clocks!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good news
> 
> what numbers are you getting per day in total?



About 4k/day without CPs help, ~8.5k/day with his i7


----------



## theonedub (Apr 5, 2010)

blkhogan, have you tried increasing the multiplier to get higher clocks rather than increasing the core speed/base clock?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)

theonedub said:


> blkhogan, have you tried increasing the multiplier to get higher clocks rather than increasing the core speed/base clock?


Yes i did. It was stable till 3.9GHz, then got a little shaky. I think with a touch of voltage I could run the multi up to 4GHz with out a burp. Thats the highest clocks I could get stable with stock voltage. 

edit:
I have a bump of voltage running through it now (.050 if Im remembering correctly), its running stable at 4.1GHz. CPU-Z says 1.472v. Im pushing my H50 to its limits, but its holding it at around 55 to 60c 100% load. Is that temp still safe?

edit to the edit: 
My voltage? Ive always used 1.5v for a cut off point. Is that still a safe number on these 965BE's? Im reading through a few different threads on oc'ing the 965BE, so Im coming up to speed as fast as I can.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 5, 2010)

I honestly think 60C is right on the edge of where you want the temps on that CPU. Is that 60C WCG 100% or 60C on stability testing ?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Good question. Didnt even think about that when I was giving the info.  That is 60c max with 2hrs min 100% WCG load.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 5, 2010)

That is warm but not too hot. I think mid 50s are where you want it. I think 3.9 @53C, like you were telling me earlier, is the better option


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)

theonedub said:


> That is warm but not too hot. I think mid 50s are where you want it. I think 3.9 @53C, like you were telling me earlier, is the better option


I think your right. I just watched it hit 61c. I think I will call it good for now and drop it back to 3.9GHz and let it crunch away. Maybe toy with it if I do a "custom loop" someday. I think with the right cooling it might do 4.2GHz+ at around 1.55v or so, to much for my current cooling though.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 5, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I think your right. I just watched it hit 61c. I think I will call it good for now and drop it back to 3.9GHz and let it crunch away. Maybe toy with it if I do a "custom loop" someday. I think with the right cooling it might do 4.2GHz+ at around 1.55v or so, to much for my current cooling though.



YGPM that may interest you then


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)

replied sir. 
@ theonedub. I am still thinking about your offer today, will let you know real soon. Im also trying to secure another 955BE from another member.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 5, 2010)

blkhogan, can you post up the results of the WCG CPU benchmarks for the Phenom at 3.9? Just curious


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)

theonedub said:


> blkhogan, can you post up the results of the WCG CPU benchmarks for the Phenom at 3.9? Just curious


Sure can. Will do when I get it clocked back down.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone ever run this bench thing?

how my doin compared to you?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 5, 2010)

i7 860@ 3.8


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## ERazer (Apr 5, 2010)

my other i7 860@ 3.4


----------



## ERazer (Apr 5, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100405/untitled1.jpg



3960 damn u

Edit: got u on MIPS tho


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 5, 2010)

i7 920@3.7ghz(for now going to clock it higher again soon)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 5, 2010)

mips are that, what really is important for WCG... flops are not as important, from what i know


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mips are that, what really is important for WCG... flops are not as important, from what i know



+1 
from what i know that is true


----------



## hat (Apr 5, 2010)

This bench sucks... I'm really close to you guys, considering my hardware


----------



## ERazer (Apr 5, 2010)

aye pretty close GJ bud


----------



## hat (Apr 5, 2010)

Just to clarify, that was from the Athlon II machine. Here's a screencap from my laptop...






Not a very good benchmark, IMO.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 6, 2010)

i just retired my celeron 430 for an E6700 @ 3.3ghz so now.. the celeron dosent have a home, if anyone is interested in a 3.6ghz capable cele i can have it shipped for a minimal amount of $


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 6, 2010)

hat said:


> This bench sucks... I'm really close to you guys, considering my hardware



Of course it sucks but it determines your claim.
It runs every five days and will give widely varying results.
If you don't keep an eye on it and you get a low you'll be running five days for low points.

Run it manually ten times and you'll see results all over the place.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2010)

Im down 1 rig. I sold my AII X2 250 and board. The trade off is awesome though, have a 955BE coming soon to take its place. Also was able to finally get my PII X4 805 unlocked to 6mb L3 and clocked to 3.2GHz. So its really a 955 now. Gotta love 785 boards.  Gigabyte board going back for RMA.


----------



## hat (Apr 7, 2010)

Within the coming days my Athlon2200 system will be upgraded with that Celeron 430 mentioned in a few posts back. The system should then have enough spare resources to run WCG... I suspect ~400 points per day?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Within the coming days my Athlon2200 system will be upgraded with that Celeron 430 mentioned in a few posts back. The system should then have enough spare resources to run WCG... I suspect ~400 points per day?



400 seems about right to me.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 400 seems about right to me.



Yeah, that's what I got on my Celeron 440 @ 2.4ghz, so with a mild OC that should be what you get


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that's what I got on my Celeron 440 @ 2.4ghz, so with a mild OC that should be what you get



that celeron that i sold him dose 3ghz easy without any adjustments other than fsb


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> that celeron that i sold him dose 3ghz easy without any adjustments other than fsb



I ran mine at a conservative 2.4ghz because I was running it on a stock C2D HSF that I dropped and broke the clips on, so it was held on with cable ties


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

this is related to WCG but it is kinda off topic... 
would it be worth selling my C0 that clocks ~3.9ghz@1.25v 24/7 crunching for a D0 or is my C0 about as good or better then some of the new D0's?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

i guess you could squeeze 2-300 mhz more from a DO, so that is up to you, but prob not something you're gonna notice the difference in


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm really thinking about selling my C0 but not sure it would be worth the extra $$ for a D0 that may only get alittle better or none at all... maybe i should wait for the PII X6 to see if i want to switch to it and skip the D0...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

then it should be if you wanted less heat from it, i mean, 3.9 for a co 24/7 is VERY good imo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then it should be if you wanted less heat from it, i mean, 3.9 for a co 24/7 is VERY good imo



heat isn't a problem for me atleast not ATM (its still isn't summer yet)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

cant you go higher with it? speed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cant you go higher with it? speed



I'm sure i can.But it doesn't scale well with voltage once you get pass 3.9ghz :shadedshu
what are you running your C0 at?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

i have mine running at 3.8 with 1.280v, but its also a very good chip, mine needs 1.4v to get pass 4ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have mine running at 3.8 with 1.280v, but its also a very good chip, mine needs 1.4v to get pass 4ghz



looks like mine maybe alittle better then.I am at 3.9ghz @1.25v and 4ghz is around 1.35v 

didn't you get a hand picked chip bro?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

yes i did, and that voltage of yours is VERY good for a CO, 
just remember that it isnt the voltage that makes the heat rise on those chips, its the speed thats the main reason


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes i did, and that voltage of yours is VERY good for a CO,
> just remember that it isnt the voltage that makes the heat rise on those chips, its the speed thats the main reason



thank you 

well so far i have had 2 people ask about me selling the i7 setup and i only mentioned considering selling


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

np, what are you looking for instead then? if you "decide" to sell


----------



## ERazer (Apr 7, 2010)

one of my rig gonna be down for Mod prep


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds interesting


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> np, what are you looking for instead then? if you "decide" to sell



Phenom II X6  1055T  and some gigabyte board(not sure what board yet)


----------



## ERazer (Apr 7, 2010)

gonna try to paint my case, sleeve psu, and prep for WC, word is "try" hehe


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

dedicated cruncher or main rig? or both?


----------



## hat (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldn't sell that CPU. Trading that i7 in for a slightly better clocker isn't worth the trouble and probably not worth the downtime in WCG points, heh


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dedicated cruncher or main rig? or both?



both  I wish i could keep the i7 and get a X6...but i need to get a job and i still owe family thousands on my car (they paid the payments for me) also i need to start saving for a place to live and collage.

the list looks something like this 
1.place to live
2. car 
3.collage 
4.other stuff
5.computer

So i am just trying to make best use of the money i already have in the computer(the reason i sell and buy stuff so much)


hat said:


> I wouldn't sell that CPU. Trading that i7 in for a slightly better clocker isn't worth the trouble and probably not worth the downtime in WCG points, heh



I got it to 4ghz LinX stable at 1.36v  kinda disappointed


----------



## hat (Apr 7, 2010)

How can you be disappointed with power like that? I'm sure you're not making the best use of your money—you're most likely throwing it away for small gains. The best way to make the best use of your money is to hold on to it until some significant upgrade comes along for a good price, not to constantly buy and sell stuff to get the best performance.


----------



## hat (Apr 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that's what I got on my Celeron 440 @ 2.4ghz, so with a mild OC that should be what you get



I just bought a motherboard yesterday too, he said he would put it in the mail today. $30 for a board, not bad... it didn't have onboard DVI, but I couldn't justify an extra $20 for that feature...

In fact, now that I have an open PCI-E x16 slot, I might be looking for a card that can sit there and run F@H... the only problem is the power supply doesn't have PCI-E connectors, so it would have to be a card that doesn't require external power... then there's the issue of my psu being a 20-pin and the board being 24-pin, so that makes me wary...


----------



## theonedub (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah from what I understand the extra 4 pins on the 24 are for PCIe power, so using a GPU that draws a decent amount of power for folding w/o the PCIe 6pin (ie a 9800GT Green) might be a bad idea with only a 20pin PSU. 

I used a 20pin with a 2400Pro, a very low power card, and there was no issue. That's probably the equivalent of a 8400gs though which would fold for shit.


----------



## hat (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah... I think I'll let the sleeping dog lie on this one... unless someone does give me an 8400gs, which I wouldn't mind because it has teh DVI..


----------



## theonedub (Apr 7, 2010)

Whats your budget? Kantastic has one for $25 that I think he can be talked down on.


----------



## hat (Apr 7, 2010)

Meh... the resident cheap bastard of TPU just spent $65, I think I'll leave it for now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

hat said:


> How can you be disappointed with power like that? I'm sure you're not making the best use of your money—you're most likely throwing it away for small gains. The best way to make the best use of your money is to hold on to it until some significant upgrade comes along for a good price, not to constantly buy and sell stuff to get the best performance.



I'm disapointed i couldn't get the same speed at lower voltage


----------



## hat (Apr 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm disapointed i couldn't get the same speed at lower voltage



lolwut


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this is related to WCG but it is kinda off topic...
> would it be worth selling my C0 that clocks ~3.9ghz@1.25v 24/7 crunching for a D0 or is my C0 about as good or better then some of the new D0's?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/3_7ghz_crunching.png



Tim, the only way it's worth it to me is trading for a D0 that you know clocks good.  For example mine with 1.25v can do 4.3 GHz stable.  But lot of the new D0's are not the greatest clockers.  So unless you are buying one you know will clock very good, even though there will be an improvement, I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 8, 2010)

Not been my week for hardware. :shadedshu Just lost a 2nd motherboard today. Im down to 2 rigs for awhile. Got a Gigabyte and now a MSI board going for RMA. I think the MSI board took my CPU with it also.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

Shit dude, that really sucks.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim, the only way it's worth it to me is trading for a D0 that you know clocks good.  For example mine with 1.25v can do 4.3 GHz stable.  But lot of the new D0's are not the greatest clockers.  So unless you are buying one you know will clock very good, even though there will be an improvement, I don't think it's worth it.



+1 ^^^


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 9, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Not been my week for hardware. :shadedshu Just lost a 2nd motherboard today. Im down to 2 rigs for awhile. Got a Gigabyte and now a MSI board going for RMA. I think the MSI board took my CPU with it also.



That sucks bro! May you have a speedy RMA! 

*EDIT:My g/f P9550 is down too.. Hopefully i'll have it up and running this weekend... I'm think of replacing it with a pII940.*


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Shit dude, that really sucks.


I tried to shut it down because I new something was odd. It was making a very slight "buzzing" noise, but I didnt really hear it right away because of all the fans I have running. Then I caught out the corner of my eye a small light like an auto fuse blowing. I ran across the room to try and grab the power cord, but it was to late, she shut down.  Now the Kuma I had in it at the time wont power up in any mobo. 
Im going to miss that little Kuma core. I could throw it on any board at anytime and it would boot the 1st try. And now I look outside and its freaking snowing. Nice.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

You should make MSI buy you a new CPU.


----------



## hat (Apr 9, 2010)

I got the celeron 430 and the stick of ddr2 today. Waiting on the board.. then I can build a ~400ppd rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

If anyone is looking to buy an i7 setup i have the setup in my specs I would be willing to sell. Just PM me for more info and details(and possibly an offer) 

wanted to let crunchers have first dibs


----------



## ERazer (Apr 9, 2010)

bah a week late


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I got the RMA from MSI. It will ship tomorrow with the Gigabyte board.  
Good news comes from all this.... My Kuma is alive.  The gentleman that taught me pretty much everything I know pertaining to computers always told me " if a CPU dont boot, put it in the freezer". Of coarse I didnt really believe him, he was full of shit 1/2 the time anyway. Well I did it after all these years and sure as shit, it fired up after warming to room temp. Seems to be fine as of right now. Riddle me that shizzat!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 9, 2010)

Never heard of that trick.
Glad to hear it works
Now I must remember that graphics cards go in oven and CPU's go in freezer
Just one question, what do I put in the washing machine?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Never heard of that trick.
> Glad to hear it works
> Now I must remember that graphics cards go in oven and CPU's go in freezer
> Just one question, what do I put in the washing machine?


The motherboard goes in the washer.  

Ive seen people bring back HDD's by freezing them, but this was a first for me on the CPU thing. I was desperate and was just getting ready to throw it out with the nights garbage, it popped in my mind. So what the hell. Tried it.
Im going to crunch my C2D laptop while the board issue is being straitened out. It will help some.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Not been my week for hardware. :shadedshu Just lost a 2nd motherboard today. Im down to 2 rigs for awhile. Got a Gigabyte and now a MSI board going for RMA. I think the MSI board took my CPU with it also.



Good luck bro, I haven't had many things laying around lately, if not rest assure I'll help you out.  Only got minor things I need to dig up and put it up for grabs.


----------



## hat (Apr 9, 2010)

Just lapped the 430 

If all goes well I'll get the board tomorrow (technically today.. havn't been to bed yet)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

pics! or it didnt happen


----------



## hat (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't have pics... don't even have a camera anymore. I do, at least it's supposed to be mine, but my mother "borrowed" it and never gave it back.

camera was pretty shitty anyway :/


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2010)

Phone camera?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

hat said:


> Just lapped the 430
> 
> If all goes well I'll get the board tomorrow (technically today.. havn't been to bed yet)



Hey man good luck with the board, how much did your temps decrease with the lapping?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

just ordered a lapping kit, so in a few days the 920 should be zhiny


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just ordered a lapping kit, so in a few days the 920 should be zhiny



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

i will post a ton of pics 

should be getting the sandpaper by wednesday next week


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 9, 2010)

Remember. You have to lap it till you see the chip itself. Then when you get to the center you pour water on it to wet sand it down. Then you dunk it into a jar of honey before putting it in your rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

woot, fo real? i HAVE to try that


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woot, fo real? i HAVE to try that


Fo real bro. The honey works as TIM also. You dont even have to latch the cooler down, the honey will hold it in place. Then if you really want to do it right you dip your mother board in honey also. The ants will clean it up eventually.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

ok thats it, i know youre not telling the truth now when you mentioned the ants, poor insects :shadedshu

i already did the other part


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok thats it, i know youre not telling the truth now when you mentioned the ants, poor insects :shadedshu
> 
> i already did the other part



oh, that  must have cost you a small fortune on Sandpaper!
and now you have arms like popeye,too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

that too, and now i have 20grams of cobber dust on my desk


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that too, and now i have 20grams of cobber dust on my desk



sounds like youre ready to produce your own TIM!


----------



## hat (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn, no motherboard today. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## hat (Apr 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Phone camera?



I have a tracfone, buddy... it has no such feature 



Chicken Patty said:


> Hey man good luck with the board, how much did your temps decrease with the lapping?



Don't know what the temps were before... never built the rig yet. Waiting on the motherboard. However... my temps dropped like 1-3c when I lapped my Athlon II... doesn't even have a core temp sensor so it's reading the socket temp... not a very good indicator :/


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

i know the q9450 i lapped a week ago dropped like 10c overall


----------



## hat (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, the q9450 has 2 dies instead of just one, so having a fine-tuned IHS will impove your temps a bit. The difference is also greater as your cpu gets hotter. My processor only eats like 72w after overclocking (and a bit of undervolting), IIRC the q9450 is a 95w processor straight out of the box without any overclocking... you probably had it overclocked and overvolted, so the temps would only natrually be higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

hat said:


> I have a tracfone, buddy... it has no such feature
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what the temps were before... never built the rig yet. Waiting on the motherboard. However... my temps dropped like 1-3c when I lapped my Athlon II... doesn't even have a core temp sensor so it's reading the socket temp... not a very good indicator :/



ahh ok, I remember when I lapped my Phenom 9850 I dropped like 4-5ºc, wasn't the greatest job ever but it was ok.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

Anybody tried delidding a Phenom/Athlon II yet?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Anybody tried delidding a Phenom/Athlon II yet?



No, me not, but this guy seems to have, without dieing. the procedure included directly lapping the die, from what i saw he wrote there:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=294013

Right:






Wrong:


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

Was more or less just wondering if they were soldered or not.

PS: I know all about, "the wrong way". lol.


----------



## hat (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you still have that 4300? Or was it a 4400... 

Well, it looks like I'll be upgrading my Athlon2200 system a bit further than I thought. There's a 120gb drive and a 250gb drive in my mom's computer, and I recently reformatted her pc to cure a number of very strange problems... anyways, she doesn't have enough data to fill even the 120gb drive, so I just took the 250gb. It's a Western Digital Caviar, and the HDD is all black so it migt be a Caviar Black, but I don't see Black after Caviar on the label... it's just Caviar. In any case, I'm sure it's faster than the old 40gb drive I was using...

Hopefully that board comes in tomorrow... can't wait to get it running again.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

hat said:


> Do you still have that 4300? Or was it a 4400...
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll be upgrading my Athlon2200 system a bit further than I thought. There's a 120gb drive and a 250gb drive in my mom's computer, and I recently reformatted her pc to cure a number of very strange problems... anyways, she doesn't have enough data to fill even the 120gb drive, so I just took the 250gb. It's a Western Digital Caviar, and the HDD is all black so it migt be a Caviar Black, but I don't see Black after Caviar on the label... it's just Caviar. In any case, I'm sure it's faster than the old 40gb drive I was using...
> 
> Hopefully that board comes in tomorrow... can't wait to get it running again.



No. lol. Got rid of both the de-cored 6000+ pictured above, and the 4300 I burned to death in the TEC meltdown. lol


----------



## hat (Apr 10, 2010)

Getting rid of the 6000+ I can see, but you should have kept the 4300 as a souvenir


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

hat said:


> Getting rid of the 6000+ I can see, but you should have kept the 4300 as a souvenir



The Mrs made me throw it away because "it is junk". Couldn't argue with the logic. lol.


----------



## hat (Apr 10, 2010)

wat

I would have told her to throw away the stove top covers or something...


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just ordered a lapping kit, so in a few days the 920 should be zhiny



A kit? j/k...hehehe I use the local Auto-zone (auto parts store) kit..lol 2 multi-packs of 400-600-800-1000-1500-2000 grid sand paper(4.99ea). A roll of electrical tape to hold down the sandpaper and a round piece of glass from an old coffee table for a flat surface. 

You can go 2500 for looks but not really needed. Will this be your first lap job?


----------



## hat (Apr 10, 2010)

Meh, I use 400, 800, 1500, and 2000. Going up to 2000 isn't really nescessary, after my sandpaper runs out I'll only go up to 1500.

No board today either, fuuuuuuuu..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> A kit? j/k...hehehe I use the local Auto-zone (auto parts store) kit..lol 2 multi-packs of 400-600-800-1000-1500-2000 grid sand paper(4.99ea). A roll of electrical tape to hold down the sandpaper and a round piece of glass from an old coffee table for a flat surface.
> 
> You can go 2500 for looks but not really needed. Will this be your first lap job?



yeah yeah i know  but the nearest auto shop is like 1.5 hours away, so the cost of transport and so on is the same, if not more
i had to pay like 10$ incl shipping, so its not too bad, had to get some thermal paste anyways

and yeah, i know the high number grid is more for the shiny effect , i just want mine to be straight, 

no i did a q9450 a while ago, but only to 1500grid, so no mirror finish


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The Mrs made me throw it away because "it is junk". Couldn't argue with the logic. lol.



I get that argument from the parents frequently.... :shadedshu
Most of the stuff just ends up in my closet  ... out of sight, out of mind


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2010)

I got my i7 back on air cooling for now.My tube kept kinking every couple of days by the bends.So Monday i am going to get some reinforced tubing   (because it would heat-up alittle)


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a nice new 930 to go with my gig x58ud3 board.
trying to not tear my main rig apart.
A few more paychecks and she will be crunching for the team.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I get that argument from the parents frequently.... :shadedshu
> Most of the stuff just ends up in my closet  ... out of sight, out of mind



She noticed it before I squirreled it away. lol.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

gonna be down to one cruncher for awhile hit a dead end on my WC project  check my project log link


----------



## hat (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got my server all set up ready to accept the upgrade. Today I removed the old parts, put the spacers in the right places and got the proper power cables ready. All I need is to get the motherboard. From there, I'll just install the memory and the cpu, then put it in the case, snap the cooler on, plug the power cables in and the IDE cable, then install Windows... then once I've got everything loaded, I'll give overclocking that cpu a whirl. Everything's set up.. just need the damn board :/

I didn't get it today so it should be here on Monday for sure...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm going to be applying for a job at the local computer repair store for the summer, hopefully that'll give me some extra money for crunchers and maybe even discount prices there


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm going to be applying for a job at the local computer repair store for the summer, hopefully that'll give me some extra money for crunchers and maybe even discount prices there



Good luck dude.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> gonna be down to one cruncher for awhile hit a dead end on my WC project  check my project log link



YGPM maybe i can be of some help


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good luck dude.



Thanks, I think I'm pretty well qualified, but I'm still not sure how it'll go.  I've never worked anywhere before (or even applied), so I'm a bit nervous, but it should be fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I think I'm pretty well qualified, but I'm still not sure how it'll go.  I've never worked anywhere before (or even applied), so I'm a bit nervous, but it should be fun



Good luck bro, it's no big deal, just stay cool and do what you gotta do


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm going to be applying for a job at the local computer repair store for the summer, hopefully that'll give me some extra money for crunchers and maybe even discount prices there


Thats a great place to work for the summer. I remember doing that back in high school, learned a lot of good stuff that to this day I still use. I am thinking about starting a small comp shop here out of my house for some extra cash and to keep me out of trouble. I used to manage one a few years ago, I miss it. Good luck.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok Im all set up for crunching now! So ill be folding and crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Ok Im all set up for crunching now! So ill be folding and crunching



Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

My rig is back up guys. UPS guy showed up at 6PM and I got everything together.  

Crunching at 100% right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My rig is back up guys. UPS guy showed up at 6PM and I got everything together.
> 
> Crunching at 100% right now.



Great news, get us a pic or two


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

You want pics? You got em! 












More can be seen here.


----------



## hat (Apr 13, 2010)

I finally got the updrade to my server done. The board didn't clock well... if I set the fsb to 266, it just booted at 200. If I set it to 240, it didn't POST. I set it to 223 to get 2GHz.

running 64-bit boinc now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1852457#post1852457


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You want pics? You got em!
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/81e58a70.jpg
> 
> ...



That's the CX400w, right?
If so, you've got a great PSU there, mine ran a Q6600 @ 3.2ghz and SLI'd 9600GSOs for months without a hitch....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 13, 2010)

cx400 is always a winner imo, quiet, stable and cool


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1852457#post1852457


Thats a cool idea there. Should be interesting what they can bring in that time frame. My machines crunch for 2 things and 2 things only, 1- my dad / 2- TPU! Good luck Fits, your machine should do very well in the mix.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

It is indeed the 400W-CX. Thanks for all the nice comments. It's going to be up for sale in the next month or so, as I intend to replace it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1852457#post1852457



I received that email today, should be interesting seeing the heat XS is going to be bringing!


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I received that email today, should be interesting seeing the heat XS is going to be bringing!



How do they compare to us?

My server has been pouring results in...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

hat said:


> How do they compare to us?
> 
> My server has been pouring results in...



They are huge, 3 or 4th best worldwide.


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> They are huge, 3 or 4th best worldwide.



What about us?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2010)

27? This is unacceptable


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 14, 2010)

Crunch harder!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

We have about 1/2 the power XS has right now, if not less. We hold our own around the teams our size and bigger. We are small but powerful. We put out very good numbers when we are firing on all cylinders. I rather be on a team like this (we get along, help each other), than a power house team were your just another number. I like the small together feeling that this team has, wouldnt trade you guys for 5,000,000,000 WCG points. Well maybe 6,000,000,000


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> We have about 1/2 the power XS has right now, if not less. We hold our own around the teams our size and bigger. We are small but powerful. We put out very good numbers when we are firing on all cylinders. I rather be on a team like this (we get along, help each other), than a power house team were your just another number. I like the small together feeling that this team has, wouldnt trade you guys for 5,000,000,000 WCG points. Well maybe 6,000,000,000



+1, well said


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 14, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> wouldnt trade you guys for 5,000,000,000 WCG points. Well maybe 6,000,000,000



That's cuz we'd catch up to you at 5,000,000,000 in no time..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)

riiiiight


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2010)

I want us to be more powerful than Russia by year's end


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)

WCG Cold War


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally got my 5th i7 920 crunching. Bought a ASRock X58 Extreme (open box) off the Egg for $114.00! Working pretty good so far. Only have this one oc to 3.2 GHz as I have the Cooler Master Hyper N520 cooling the CPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome Hammer! (thanks button disappeared  )


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Finally got my 5th i7 920 crunching. Bought a ASRock X58 Extreme (open box) off the Egg for $114.00! Working pretty good so far. Only have this one oc to 3.2 GHz as I have the Cooler Master Hyper N520 cooling the CPU.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/Capture002406.jpg



That'll show those ruskies to be more powerful than us


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

Just got the 2nd 965BE up and running today.  Didnt have to RMA my gigabyte board after all. I was looking at it as I was packing it up, and found where a piece of metal of some kind (dont know what the fak it was. looked like stainless steel) was wedged under one of the I/O headers for USB on the back of the board. Pulled it out, now its running fine.  Its updating windows and drivers right now, so its only crunching at 60%, but should be at full speed tonight.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 15, 2010)

Not sure if  this been posted but Rice research is done... great job guys

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=126


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome work everyone, I hope everyone got the badges they were working towards before the project ended!

Hopefully RICE2 will be out shortly!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

hat said:


> 27? This is unacceptable



Not really, we are doing very well for our size and time up and running, just over a year.



blkhogan said:


> We have about 1/2 the power XS has right now, if not less. We hold our own around the teams our size and bigger. We are small but powerful. We put out very good numbers when we are firing on all cylinders. I rather be on a team like this (we get along, help each other), than a power house team were your just another number. I like the small together feeling that this team has, wouldnt trade you guys for 5,000,000,000 WCG points. Well maybe 6,000,000,000



I agree with the feeling of a small team but we also have to thank XS for what we are nowadays.  They had a few members come here and really help us expand, we owe lots to them.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome work everyone, I hope everyone got the badges they were working towards before the project ended!
> 
> Hopefully RICE2 will be out shortly!




bah i didnt get my emerald on rice


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> bah i didnt get my emerald on rice



Sorry about that, you can blame it on me for snatching up all of the WUs to get my Sapphire


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

All I got from RICE was silver.  Oh well. Waiting for RICE 2.

edit: 
Heres a shot of the new 965BE I brought online today. This one will be fun... 3.9GHz, but under volted to 1.34v. Lots of head room left on this one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> All I got from RICE was silver.  Oh well. Waiting for RICE 2.
> 
> edit:
> Heres a shot of the new 965BE I brought online today. This one will be fun... 3.9GHz, but under volted to 1.34v. Lots of head room left on this one.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100415/untitled.jpg



Looks like a nice CPU you got there


----------



## hat (Apr 15, 2010)

Ah, the WCG server has started validating results from my 430...

I expect my total ppd output to be 1600-1800 once WCG gets up to speed on that machine (and my mom's, I reformatted her pc so BOINC got reinstalled...)
my gaming machine is good for about 800
my laptop about 230
my mother's is good for... anywhere between 180-2xx depending on how much farmville she plays 
and the 430 should be pumping out at least 250, probably something above 300... I didn't get to OC nearly as much as I wanted to cause of the ECS board, as ECS aren't known for thier stellar overclocking performance... heh

taking the extreme lowest end from all the variable outputs, I get just under 1500, so in reality, I should be getting 1600-1800 like I said earlier 

I just hit 270k today... be that a milestone?

Good to see a few new, strong machines coming online.. maybe we really will be more powerful than Russia, heh


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking at this page makes me want to crunch, but I only have a laptop (which my life depends on). Maybe going to try to build a cheap cruncher next academic year (its all exams for me from now, and I am screwed if I don't do well).


----------



## hat (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm sure we can help you build a dedicated machine for crunching on the cheap


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Looking at this page makes me want to crunch, but I only have a laptop (which my life depends on). Maybe going to try to build a cheap cruncher next academic year (its all exams for me from now, and I am screwed if I don't do well).





hat said:


> I'm sure we can help you build a dedicated machine for crunching on the cheap



I have a HDD.  Sure we can find you the rest 

I also have a stick of DDR2 you can have to get going.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have a HDD.  Sure we can find you the rest
> 
> I also have a stick of DDR2 you can have to get going.



Nah, parts is not an issue here, its the bulk  Moving to university is a pain, so plan is to build one there


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> All I got from RICE was silver.  Oh well. Waiting for RICE 2.
> 
> edit:
> Heres a shot of the new 965BE I brought online today. This one will be fun... 3.9GHz, but under volted to 1.34v. Lots of head room left on this one.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100415/untitled.jpg



That's an incredible chip you have there!
I am _so_ irritated that I didn't know the difference between the two Phenom II X4 955s Newegg had and I picked up the $10 cheaper one (C2).  It takes more voltage and doesn't clock as well


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 15, 2010)

if he holds that stable with 2800+ NB and probably 1.3 NB-CPU, i also would be very impressed!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if he holds that stable with 2800+ NB and probably 1.3 NB-CPU, i also would be very impressed!



Excuse my lack of knowledge of AMD CPUs, but what is NB-CPU and 2800+ NB?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

@ fourstaff

gotcha bro.   We can always send some parts to college


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excuse my lack of knowledge of AMD CPUs, but what is NB-CPU and 2800+ NB?



CPU-NB (had a twist in there) is the voltage feeding the phenoms internal memory controller, which speed is responsible for increasing the L3 Caches speed, mainly its write speed. 
With 2800+ NB, i mean 2800mhz NB or more
you never heard of that possibility to gain more speed and snappyness on phenoms?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> CPU-NB (had a twist in there) is the voltage feeding the phenoms internal memory controller, which speed is responsible for increasing the L3 Caches speed, mainly its write speed.
> With 2800+ NB, i mean 2800mhz NB or more
> you never heard of that possibility to gain more speed and snappyness on phenoms?



All I've done with my Phenom II is up the multiplier up to 18.5x and increase the voltage 
I haven't spent much time playing with it because of heat issues (ordering H50 for this very reason)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> All I've done with my Phenom II is up the multiplier up to 18.5x and increase the voltage
> I haven't spent much time playing with it because of heat issues (ordering H50 for this very reason)



i would aim for a higher NB, at least 2400mhz, for more optimal performance and system responsiveness. your proc should do that on stock CPU-NB volts, and the 3.4, should be possible, even with undervolting it by a fair amount
have you tried undervolting yet?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would aim for a higher NB, at least 2400mhz, for more optimal performance and system responsiveness. your proc should do that on stock CPU-NB volts, and the 3.4, should be possible, even with undervolting it by a fair amount
> have you tried undervolting yet?



Yep, I'm running at 3.4ghz but 1.28v...I tried 1.20 and it was unstable (rebooted randomly under WCG), I'll try 3.4ghz and 1.24v or maybe I'll try 3.6ghz and 1.3v


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

This chip is very stable at low volts. I plan on uping the NB to around 2400 to 2500 first, then I will try and find its top end. My other 965BE needs a lot more volts to get 4GHz stable (1.504v). This one is is at 4GHz @ 1.42v @ 47c. It will boot at 4.1GHz 1.42v, but I havent stressed it much. Having a blast with this one. I got it to boot at 3.4GHz (stock) on 1.28v, but she was a little shaky. Will post some screens when I start pumping it up.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 15, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> This chip is very stable at low volts. I plan on uping the NB to around 2400 to 2500 first, then I will try and find its top end. My other 965BE needs a lot more volts to get 4GHz stable (1.504v). This one is is at 4GHz @ 1.42v @ 47c. It will boot at 4.1GHz 1.42v, but I havent stressed it much. Having a blast with this one. I got it to boot at 3.4GHz (stock) on 1.28v, but she was a little shaky. Will post some screens when I start pumping it up.



my 955 is pretty stable at 3.4ghz 1.28v,2800NB 1.325v for crunching and linx! dont be shy! 

Ion, sounds good so far! how are the temps?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2010)

Would there be any significant difference between running a Athlon II X4 and a Phenom II X4 at same clockspeed?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my 955 is pretty stable at 3.4ghz 1.28v,2800NB 1.325v for crunching and linx! dont be shy!
> 
> Ion, sounds good so far! how are the temps?


Upper 40s to mid 50s depending on the room temp, ~47c now but it was up at 55c a couple days ago.  I'm planning on an H50 shortly, which should help



Fourstaff said:


> Would there be any significant difference between running a Athlon II X4 and a Phenom II X4 at same clockspeed?



Not really, maybe a couple % max


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Would there be any significant difference between running a Athlon II X4 and a Phenom II X4 at same clockspeed?


You would see a slight advantage with a PII over an AII in bench marks. But everyday use you wouldnt see any difference IMHO. The Athlons dont have L3 cache on them like the Phenom II does.


----------



## hat (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd like to see a chip with 3MB L1 cache per core and no other cache...


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 15, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Would there be any significant difference between running a Athlon II X4 and a Phenom II X4 at same clockspeed?



7 day averages

 Pll B50@3.2 XP 32bit=2015 boinc per day
 Pll B50@3.4 Vista 64 bit=2119 boinc per day
 Ath ll 630 @3.3 server 2008 64 bit=1939 boinc per day

 All Quad cores running at 100%. And all very close


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 15, 2010)

hat said:


> I'd like to see a chip with 3MB L1 cache per core and no other cache...



Would take awhile as the point of L1 is to have an extremely low latency data reserve, and larger size creates more latency. This and the cost of the typical L1's is extremely high due to it's performance level.. 

It would be awesome, but not economically feasible or beneficial today.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

Trying to get some of my friends on Facebook to crunch for us.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck!
I've tried (mostly unsuccessfully) to get my friends to join as well, hopefully things work better for you


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a few good computer buddies. We'll see.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 16, 2010)

I am back on water now so i am crunching at 3.9ghz again


----------



## ERazer (Apr 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am back on water now so i am crunching at 3.9ghz again



nice! 

well im still one cruncher down, im deciding to get 5850 or 5870 with water block


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 16, 2010)

what do i need to get lower temps? I'm still sitting at 
63c 58c 64c 59c 
with the Swiftech MCR220 rad(coming from the Koolance HX-720) with about the same temps. I also have a 140mm rad on the way... 
So what is limiting me? Block?pump? fans? rad(s)?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 16, 2010)

ERazer said:


> nice!
> 
> well im still one cruncher down, im deciding to get 5850 or 5870 with water block


If your undecided, take the better of the two. So you dont second guess yourself afterwords.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what do i need to get lower temps? I'm still sitting at
> 63c 58c 64c 59c
> with the Swiftech MCR220 rad(coming from the Koolance HX-720) with about the same temps. I also have a 140mm rad on the way...
> So what is limiting me? Block?pump? fans? rad(s)?



your block is your biggest limitation, followed probably by the rad... i also found it always difficult to even cool a phenom properly on a single swiftech 220 (i also have one).
it gets oversaturated after a while of crunching. 
your pump power should be sufficient, but just think of following scenario: the pump lets a small amount of water travel extremely fast thru your rad, where it gets barely cooled, before it retravels, and is again used to cool the proc. over the time, the rad fails to keep the temperatures down, because the small surface of the 220 cant dissipate the steadily increasing temps. 

whats also critical is the room temp... with 1 window open, and no door open, i can get up to 10c° better temps.

to sum it up:
if you want to improve your liquid cooling system, its like Tuning a Car. you also can improve, as you knew i do
you will have to pay a little bit otherwise (i would recommend you a new block also, if its affordable)

ah, and btw,i find, thats one of the most difficult things to de-bottleneck... if you open a bottleneck, something other of your loop will become the new main bottleneck instantly... its endless
you just need to find an arrangement that fits your the best!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

ERazer said:


> nice!
> 
> well im still one cruncher down, im deciding to get 5850 or 5870 with water block



powercolor has made some with EK waterblocks mounted, then you dont loose warranty etc


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

With any luck I'll be installing WCG on a 3ghz C2D that does nothing but sit idle 24/7...I'm not sure if I'll be able to, but I'll see what I can do


----------



## hat (Apr 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck!
> I've tried (mostly unsuccessfully) to get my friends to join as well, hopefully things work better for you



Don't you just hate when people say no?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

hat said:


> Don't you just hate when people say no?



Yep :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

They never have a good reason for it, unless they are one of those people that leave their rig off 75% of the time. :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

any idea to why the wcg point thingie is? the one in my sig, or the one used to be


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> any idea to why the wcg point thingie is? the one in my sig, or the one used to be



I don't get what your ask


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

that picture thing i used to have that showed how many points i had, its gone for some reason


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that picture thing i used to have that showed how many points i had, its gone for some reason



its showing for me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

very strange


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

i also cant see it!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

well, i guess it will come back soon, will wait and see


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 16, 2010)

Now i got it the other way around...I can see ur stats but ur WCG badge is missing

EDIT

i pressed F5 to refresh page and ur badge magically came back OoO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

now its all good again


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm afraid I might have to underclock soon or set WCG to a lower CPU usage %, with the temps here (85 F), my X4 955 is running at 57C, which is too hot for my tastes (I like to keep it under 55c at all times)


----------



## theonedub (Apr 16, 2010)

Major power issues. Have to replace the entire breaker box. To prevent damage I am shutting down everything until the electrician finishes work (Sunday at the earliest). Bye bye production and a nice chunk of $!!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Major power issues. Have to replace the entire breaker box. To prevent damage I am shutting down everything until the electrician finishes work (Sunday at the earliest). Bye bye production and a nice chunk of $!!


Damn thats to bad. If I was closer to you I would come and do it for cost, and a few beers. Beer after the work of course.  How much is that setting you back? The ones that I do usually run about $1500 or so complete.


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm afraid I might have to underclock soon or set WCG to a lower CPU usage %, with the temps here (85 F), my X4 955 is running at 57C, which is too hot for my tastes (I like to keep it under 55c at all times)



Better of dropping the clock than using less than full throttle.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 16, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Damn thats to bad. If I was closer to you I would come and do it for cost, and a few beers. Beer after the work of course.  How much is that setting you back? The ones that I do usually run about $1500 or so complete.



If only I lived a little further north  The electrician is a family friend so it's not going to be astronomical, but I will not know the final figure until tonight or tomorrow morning. I will expect the worst for the time being. I'll give an update with final cost after the work is done.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 16, 2010)

I clocked my 2 965's back for today. Temps are up near 60c. In the evening and overnight I clock them back up. Not quite warm enough to warrant firing up the A/C yet. In the next few weeks that will change though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> With any luck I'll be installing WCG on a 3ghz C2D that does nothing but sit idle 24/7...I'm not sure if I'll be able to, but I'll see what I can do



keep us posted on how that goes bro


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay I know some of us crunchers are folders as well (I am not), so I would like to offer a good deal to folders on both of my GTX 275's (EVGA and BFG).

PM me if interested
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120213


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm afraid I might have to underclock soon or set WCG to a lower CPU usage %, with the temps here (85 F), my X4 955 is running at 57C, which is too hot for my tastes (I like to keep it under 55c at all times)



the answer to your problem can be found in my FS thread


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the answer to your problem can be found in my FS thread



Well, I'm hoping to pick up an H50...I have $5 now, but as soon as my friend pays me back what he owes ($75), I'm picking up a H50...I've already agreed to write a review of it for W1zz


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

CP, any reason you have your X4 965 clocked down to 3ghz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> CP, any reason you have your X4 965 clocked down to 3ghz?



Trying to keep things cool and quiet in my room.  At 3GHz I can basically run it passively if I wanted and room heats up a bit less.  I7 is at 3.8GHz but at less voltage than stock so it's also running a bit cooler.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Trying to keep things cool and quiet in my room.  At 3GHz I can basically run it passively if I wanted and room heats up a bit less.  I7 is at 3.8GHz but at less voltage than stock so it's also running a bit cooler.



I tried running my X4 955 @ 3ghz...temps were only 2C lower so I said w/e, I'll stay at 3.4


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

He's in Miami, it's hot there IMO.

Edit- He beat me to the punch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

From 3.4 Ghz to 3.0 Ghz its about 2-3ºc for me, but any bit helps.  At night its not an issue but in the day it gets a bit warm in my room.  I am also considering having another rig or two in the future.  So that's one thing I keep in mind


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> He's in Miami, it's hot there IMO.
> 
> Edit- He beat me to the punch.


It's hot here too, it's been ~85 every day for the past week



Chicken Patty said:


> From 3.4 Ghz to 3.0 Ghz its about 2-3ºc for me, but any bit helps.  At night its not an issue but in the day it gets a bit warm in my room.  I am also considering having another rig or two in the future.  So that's one thing I keep in mind



Well, that's understandable, it's hot in my room regardless, so I might as well have things at 3.4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's hot here too, it's been ~85 every day for the past week
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's understandable, it's hot in my room regardless, so I might as well have things at 3.4ghz



In that case, why not 4 GHz?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> In that case, why not 4 GHz?



Well, at 3.4ghz, I'm already at 57c in the afternoons, so I don't want to get any hotter.  And it takes 1.46v on my X4 955 to get 3.9ghz (4ghz = instant fail), which is obviously even hotter.  And the new 8800GTS is easily twice as hot as the HD5670 it replaced, so yeah


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys I have my G/f's p9500 up and crunching!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice Mindweaver!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I have my G/f's p9500 up and crunching!



Nice, that should do something like 800-850 PPD (I get about 700 on my P8600)


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice, that should do something like 800-850 PPD (I get about 700 on my P8600)



Your think'n an Intel Mobile processor bro.. this is a AMD P9500 x4 desktop processor. I'm hoping for 1000 to 1200 ppd.  Actually 974.29mhz by a very renowend estimator! The "Simple WCG PPD Estimator" by a very good friend of mine.. You!..  

Bro i'm still very impressed with your estimator! A1 product of 2009!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Your think'n an Intel Mobile processor bro.. this is a AMD P9500 x4 desktop processor. I'm hoping for 1000 to 1200 ppd.  Actually 974.29mhz by a very renowend estimator! The "Simple WCG PPD Estimator" by a very good friend of mine.. You!..
> 
> Bro i'm still very impressed with your estimator! A1 product of 2009!



It does work like a charm


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Your think'n an Intel Mobile processor bro.. this is a AMD P9500 x4 desktop processor. I'm hoping for 1000 to 1200 ppd.  Actually 974.29mhz by a very renowend estimator! The "Simple WCG PPD Estimator" by a very good friend of mine.. You!..
> 
> Bro i'm still very impressed with your estimator! A1 product of 2009!



Thanks!
Yeah, I was thinking of the Core 2 Duo Mobiles...my dad just got a new laptop with a Core 2 Duo Mobile P9500, so yeah


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It does work like a charm



Very true bro! 



[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, I was thinking of the Core 2 Duo Mobiles...my dad just got a new laptop with a Core 2 Duo Mobile P9500, so yeah



Those's mobile chips are nice!  I have an older T7200 2GHz C2D that I still think is very fast. But the newer penryn chips are kickass! A buddy of mine just got a new thinkpad with the p8600 and he likes it a lot!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

My P8600 is in a Thinkpad T400, and I love it.  Battery life is very good (3.5 hours), it's cool (~55C after 48 hours of WCG), quiet (except the fan rattles a bit), and was very cheap (I got mine for $675).

BTW, I'm back at 100% CPU usage (I dropped it to 85% a couple days ago), I converted a 92mm fan I pulled out of a Dell a while back into a fan shroud, and it's dropped my temps an average of 3c, even with the fan running slower!  Win!! (all for ~15 minutes of work)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> BTW, I'm back at 100% CPU usage (I dropped it to 85% a couple days ago), I converted a 92mm fan I pulled out of a Dell a while back into a fan shroud, and it's dropped my temps an average of 3c, even with the fan running slower!  Win!! (all for ~15 minutes of work)



Is that one of those strange 3 pin delta fans? I recently worked on a P4 with one of those.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Is that one of those strange 3 pin delta fans? I recently worked on a P4 with one of those.



It was a Nidec with 4 pins, loud as hell, I could easily hear it from the other end of the house.  But it kept temps ~7c lower than the Xiggy fan.  However, I couldn't stand the noise, so I gutted it, turned it into a shroud, and now temps are ~3c lower than with the stock Xigmatek setup.  I don't know what model Dell this came out of, my uncle gave it to me a while back, but I do recognize it as a Dell fan


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My P8600 is in a Thinkpad T400, and I love it.  Battery life is very good (3.5 hours), it's cool (~55C after 48 hours of WCG), quiet (except the fan rattles a bit), and was very cheap (I got mine for $675).
> 
> BTW, I'm back at 100% CPU usage (I dropped it to 85% a couple days ago), I converted a 92mm fan I pulled out of a Dell a while back into a fan shroud, and it's dropped my temps an average of 3c, even with the fan running slower!  Win!! (all for ~15 minutes of work)



Nice bro! 

But yea I have my T7200 @ 100% and it's smoken hot!... lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice Mindweaver!!!



Thanks Bro! I got to do something to catch up with your 5 i7's!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Bro! I got to do something to catch up with your 5 i7's!



Don't we all? (except for d.law)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't we all? (except for d.law)



Maybe Chomes?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 19, 2010)

sweet actually broke 10k yesterday


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 19, 2010)

is somebody crunching for POS?  b/c ima gonna crunch for someone too when i hit 1 mil


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

ERazer said:


> is somebody crunching for POS?  b/c ima gonna crunch for someone too when i hit 1 mil



I'm pretty sure he has D.Law's 980x


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

@ion

Chomes also has the potential.  I also do believe d.law has the 980x crunching for POS


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 20, 2010)

+1 ^^ On the potential and that d.law is crunching for POS with 980x!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> +1 ^^ On the potential and that d.law is crunching for POS with 980x!



he started crunching for me? I need to take a look at my stats more often. I knew he was going to i didn't know he already started 


The i7 is going to be down till later this week while i wait for some barbs for my new rad. 

EDIT:I would love to get the funds to replace my X2 and board with a AII X4 and another board(my board doesn't support the 45nm quads)


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> he started crunching for me? I need to take a look at my stats more often. I knew he was going to i didn't know he already started
> 
> 
> The i7 is going to be down till later this week while i wait for some barbs for my new rad.
> ...



Yea bro check your stat's hehehe x 980 crunching away!  

I've got an itch to buy a new PII x4 or x6 when they are ready. I also want to replace my G/f's p9500 with a PII 940.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea bro check your stat's hehehe x 980 crunching away!
> 
> I've got an itch to buy a new PII x4 or x6 when they are ready. I also want to replace my G/f's p9500 with a PII 940.



If I end up buying an X6, I'll give you a decent deal on my X4 955


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

Go Tim Go!!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 20, 2010)

Well if anyone is looking to pick up a Phenom and board or Athlon and a board, I've got all bases covered in my FS thread  

On another note, I should have my i7 860 back up in the next day or two as electrical repairs are about done, cost so far $950. Could have been a lot worse so I'm not too mad/sad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Well if anyone is looking to pick up a Phenom and board or Athlon and a board, I've got all bases covered in my FS thread
> 
> On another note, I should have my i7 860 back up in the next day or two as electrical repairs are about done, cost so far $950. Could have been a lot worse so I'm not too mad/sad.



What happened dude?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

crunching too hard perhaps


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Well if anyone is looking to pick up a Phenom and board or Athlon and a board, I've got all bases covered in my FS thread
> 
> On another note, I should have my i7 860 back up in the next day or two as electrical repairs are about done, cost so far $950. Could have been a lot worse so I'm not too mad/sad.


$950, not to bad. Its good to have family friends in the trades. 
Here is the latest addition to my farm. Not going to take it any higher till I get it under water.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 20, 2010)

So, anybody else see that we are done with rice. Now it's time for them to actually utilize the data.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, just got that email too.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 20, 2010)

Now 'their' work in rice begins. Hope they find a step forward.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 20, 2010)

Kind of cool:

"Nutritious Rice for the World Research Project Completion 

Member News 

World Community Grid is pleased to announce that as a result of the generous contribution of computing power from our members, the Nutritious Rice for the World project finished on April 6, 2010. 

The project was launched on May 12, 2008. While it was active, World Community Grid members processed over 29 million results which required nearly 26,000 years of computing power. This work would have taken about 200 years of time using the computing resources available to the researchers at the University of Washington. Using World Community Grid, this research was completed in less than two years. 

With this project's completion, our members have significantly contributed to the research that is being done to ultimately develop rice strains that will make a difference in fighting malnutrition and feeding the world’s people. 

Now comes the difficult part of sifting through the data to find the best models. The researchers need to find the best models from the almost 7 billion models generated. This should take approximately 3-6 months using their fastest methods. After identifying the most accurate models, they will use the information to figure out what functions these proteins perform in the rice organism. This involves comparing the structure and sequence to known proteins which is also a time consuming process. The plant genomes are not nearly as well studied as the human and mammalian genomes which makes the process all the more difficult. 

You may read about these plans and get the latest update from The Nutritious Rice for the world scientists in this forum thread or on their website. 

The Nutritious Rice for the World research staff at the University of Washington, USA wish to express their sincere gratitude to you for contributing your computer power to this project."


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> $950, not to bad. Its good to have family friends in the trades.
> Here is the latest addition to my farm. Not going to take it any higher till I get it under water.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100420/untitled1.jpg



So what's your rig count now dude?  That's awesome.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So what's your rig count now dude?  That's awesome.


Right now six. Im trying to get everything "condensed" a little bit. So my number of rigs is going down, but my output is up. My final number will be five AMD X4's. When I get my shop finished possibly a couple more. But thats a good year or so down the road.
Three are up and running 'balls to the wall' right now, one is waiting for parts. Still working the deal for the stuff I need for number five.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Right now six. Im trying to get everything "condensed" a little bit. So my number of rigs is going down, but my output is up. My final number will be five AMD X4's. When I get my shop finished possibly a couple more. But thats a good year or so down the road.
> Three are up and running 'balls to the wall' right now, one is waiting for parts. Still working the deal for the stuff I need for number five.



That's a heck of an effort you are putting into crunching bro, keep up the good work 

Good luck with your shop.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, just got that email too.


Yep, same here.  Excellent work everyone who contributed to RICE!  Let's hope they can make something useful out of all of that work  now 


blkhogan said:


> Right now six. Im trying to get everything "condensed" a little bit. So my number of rigs is going down, but my output is up. My final number will be five AMD X4's. When I get my shop finished possibly a couple more. But thats a good year or so down the road.
> Three are up and running 'balls to the wall' right now, one is waiting for parts. Still working the deal for the stuff I need for number five.



That's pretty impressive, that should be good for ~10-12k (estimating 2-2.5k for each X4 @ 3.x ghz)


----------



## theonedub (Apr 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What happened dude?



Everything that could've happened it seems. The meter socket, where the electric meter plugs into the breaker box was burned, the main breaker was burnt and damaged, the busbars were burned and 90% of the breakers were burned or damaged. The entire breaker box was replaced. 

blk, it absolutely is  I was able to get your package out yesterday morning. I'd PM you the tracking but I can't find the receipt. You'll probably get the package tomorrow before I find it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

Seems like a lot of damage bro, best of luck to you buddy


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a heck of an effort you are putting into crunching bro, keep up the good work
> 
> Good luck with your shop.


Im getting ready to change jobs here soon. The economy has really done a number on my company. Its costing me out of my pocket to stay running. So for the near future Im going to work for someone else, let them pay the bills for awhile. The pay is much less than Im used to, but thats ok, it comes with full medical and dental benny's. So the shop is on hold for a few months at least. 



[Ion] said:


> Yep, same here.  Excellent work everyone who contributed to RICE!  Let's hope they can make something useful out of all of that work  now
> 
> 
> That's pretty impressive, that should be good for ~10-12k (estimating 2-2.5k for each X4 @ 3.x ghz)



Right now my average is right around 1700 to 2400 per machine. Once I get that forth one finished it should jump up some. Im averaging 3500 to 6500 ppd right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Right now my average is right around 1700 to 2400 per machine. Once I get that forth one finished it should jump up some. Im averaging 3500 to 6500 ppd right now.



I get about 2000 points out of my X4 955 each day, so those numbers are very reasonable.  What clocks are you running at?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im getting ready to change jobs here soon. The economy has really done a number on my company. Its costing me out of my pocket to stay running. So for the near future Im going to work for someone else, let them pay the bills for awhile. The pay is much less than Im used to, but thats ok, it comes with full medical and dental benny's. So the shop is on hold for a few months at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my average is right around 1700 to 2400 per machine. Once I get that forth one finished it should jump up some. Im averaging 3500 to 6500 ppd right now.



That sounds like a reasonable strategy as long as it's for the better


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

3.925GHz averages 2300
3.125GHz averages 1785
4.068GHz averages 2340
Some days it good numbers. Not so good on other days. I dont think the servers update as much on the weekends, thats when my numbers really take a dive sometimes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> 3.925GHz averages 2300
> 3.125GHz averages 1785
> 4.068GHz averages 2340
> Some days it good numbers. Not so good on other days. I dont think the servers update as much on the weekends, thats when my numbers really take a dive sometimes.



hey, the servers need a rest too you know


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very true. I bet those servers are pounded pretty hard on a daily basis. I would need a break too.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> 3.925GHz averages 2300
> 3.125GHz averages 1785
> 4.068GHz averages 2340
> Some days it good numbers. Not so good on other days. I dont think the servers update as much on the weekends, thats when my numbers really take a dive sometimes.



Those are some pretty good numbers, right on par clock-for-clock with the X4 I have.  Just wondering, but wouldn't it be cheaper and use less power to have 2 less X4 rigs and get an i7 instead?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

Not when you use pretty much AMD for everything.  AMD is what I know. Id look all shit ass stupid if I were trying to run Intels. 
 The power usage is not an issue. I live in the land of cheap power rates. Four machines running 24/7 costs me about $50 at the most. Im running more into a problem with room over cost.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Not when you use pretty much AMD for everything.  AMD is what I know. Id look all shit ass stupid if I were trying to run Intels.
> The power usage is not an issue. I live in the land of cheap power rates. Four machines running 24/7 costs me about $50 at the most. Im running more into a problem with room over cost.



I've used nothing but Intel's up to my X4 955, so I'm still learning about it, I'm learning new terms like HTT and NB-VCore 
But it's worth it, the X4 955 pulls in a couple hundred more PPD than the C2Q Q9400 it replaced, and OCs better (albeit at the expense of more heat and power consumption)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

if room is your issue, Intel is the way to go.  Couple of i7's and your are golden


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive had 1 Intel other than my current laptop, it was a Xeon. It was very difficult to go from AMD to Intel based operation. Ive always found AMD to be more my style. The new i7's sound way to hard for my short attention span.  I have a habit of breaking things if I get flustrated. I had an AMD x2 a year or so ago that I was trying to overclock. It would not break stock clocks without BSOD'ing. So what did I do? I got mad, pulled it out and threw into the field behind my house. :shadedshu Nothing wrong with it, the ATX plug wasnt all the way plugged in, so it wasnt getting enough juice to run an overclock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ive had 1 Intel other than my current laptop, it was a Xeon. It was very difficult to go from AMD to Intel based operation. Ive always found AMD to be more my style. The new i7's sound way to hard for my short attention span.  I have a habit of breaking things if I get flustrated. I had an AMD x2 a year or so ago that I was trying to overclock. It would not break stock clocks without BSOD'ing. So what did I do? I got mad, pulled it out and threw into the field behind my house. :shadedshu Nothing wrong with it, the ATX plug wasnt all the way plugged in, so it wasnt getting enough juice to run an overclock.



Don't get expensive hardware then


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have you guys now.  I might look at doing an i7 soon, those Thuban's are pretty tempting though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have you guys now.  I might look at doing an i7 soon, those Thuban's are pretty tempting though.



Yeah, they sure are.  Since this is my daily rig I wonder if there would actually be a performance increase for daily usage?  Like would apps take advantage of six cores?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, they sure are.  Since this is my daily rig I wonder if there would actually be a performance increase for daily usage?  Like would apps take advantage of six cores?



I really doubt you'd notice anything...I disabled two of the cores and I didn't notice anything for daily usage...but WCG PPD was down by 50%.  So I doubt you'd see any difference in most apps (except video encoding or the like), but I'd expect it to be almost exactly 50% better for WCG vs an X4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I really doubt you'd notice anything...I disabled two of the cores and I didn't notice anything for daily usage...but WCG PPD was down by 50%.  So I doubt you'd see any difference in most apps (except video encoding or the like), but I'd expect it to be almost exactly 50% better for WCG vs an X4



Then I might just get one   It's a drop in upgrade for me I believe, I haven't even checked if my board supports the X6, I'm pretty sure it does though.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

My Gigabyte 770 supports X6. So Im guessing yours should be able to also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> My Gigabyte 770 supports X6. So Im guessing yours should be able to also.



I can't find the info on GB's site?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

which board do you have CP?

this http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3258

or this http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3005


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> which board do you have CP?
> 
> this http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3258
> 
> or this http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3005



The FXT


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the newest BIOS for your board? If its the F6 or higher your good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

strange, cant find anything on gigabyte regarding compatibility of the x6, but it should come soon, 

and im 99.9% sure that you board will support it with a bios update


----------



## theonedub (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> strange, cant find anything on gigabyte regarding compatibility of the x6, but it should come soon,
> 
> and im 99.9% sure that you board will support it with a bios update



Both the AMD boards I have support X6 CPUs. I was able to get the BIOS update from Gigabyte's website after I saw that there was 6 core support on the motherboards CPU support list (also on Gigabytes website). It is weird that some of the other boards don't seem to show support yet.

I ended up building out the other i7 860 that I have. I would love to keep it, but I am going to sell it to help pay my bill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> What is the newest BIOS for your board? If its the F6 or higher your good.





(FIH) The Don said:


> strange, cant find anything on gigabyte regarding compatibility of the x6, but it should come soon,
> 
> and im 99.9% sure that you board will support it with a bios update



I'm sure it'll have it, my board is considered high end for AMD I would say.  I hope it does, if it does, I'm getting one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

its one of the best from gigabyte

so are you gonna get a BE or just a regular?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm sure it'll have it, my board is considered high end for AMD I would say.  I hope it does, if it does, I'm getting one



If you would want to be a VERY kind person you could send me the X4 for free 
OT: I'm pissed,my sister gave me lice first time ever having it too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> OT: I'm pissed,my sister gave me lice first time ever having it too



That sucks dude. 

I got them in grade school, sucks alot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

lol i havent had that for like 15 years

poor you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That sucks dude.
> 
> I got them in grade school, sucks alot.



the little fuckers are biting and making me get little bumps all over my head. 
@Don do you keep your head shaved?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

yes always, i look dumber than dumb with hair longer than 1cm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes always, i look dumber than dumb with hair longer than 1cm



thats the reason why you don't have lice 

OT: When ever i get the barbs i will have the i7 running again. I may just try and get some WCing parts together just to get the i7 running again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah you're prob right didnt think about that, i been shaving the head for like 8 years now so im used to it

sounds good, 

one of the bigger wc shops in denmark is closing so they have a huge sale, unfortunately i dont have any money, they had ek/heatkiller wb for like 2-30$, huge triple/quad rads for 50$, really crazy stuff, just hope they have some when i get some money soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its one of the best from gigabyte
> 
> so are you gonna get a BE or just a regular?



I'll aim for a BE.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds nice, should be doing something similar for the next rig, might use the amd rig for geming/crunching and my i7 for crunching,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds nice, should be doing something similar for the next rig, might use the amd rig for geming/crunching and my i7 for crunching,



I don't even know what I want to do next anymore 

Got soo many things I want to do, not enough money.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe you should just enjoy what you have then


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah CP, at least you have a Job. 

I'm just a jobless bum.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

dont worry Ed, me too, its not something to be ashamed about, shit happens, just gotta move forward and make the best with what you got


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

What's holding me up now is my car.  I want to try and get the more important things out the way and see if I can just at least build me another cruncher and upgrade my AMD rig to a X6 and then continue with my car.  I haven't done a PC in a while


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

aha you need you new hardware fix i see

when will you get the last things done on the car?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aha you need you new hardware fix i see
> 
> when will you get the last things done on the car?



s**t, I dont know.

-Motor mounts $300-350
-master suspension bushing $125
-shift cables $120
-fuel sending unit $60
-upholstery $35

probably about another 1.5-2 months I would say.  maybe a tad longer.  Once I get those things outta the way I just need to get some wheels, paint the car, and do my front seats and rug.   Im almost there, compared to how far away I was 3 months ago LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

holy shit, thats alot imo, thats gonna take quite sometime with the paint etc

might not sound like alot, but the time it takes, + you need to find the time to do it, and so on, its bigger than you would imagine, but you know that

later guys, its 7.23 in the morning here, i need some sleep


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> holy shit, thats alot imo, thats gonna take quite sometime with the paint etc
> 
> might not sound like alot, but the time it takes, + you need to find the time to do it, and so on, its bigger than you would imagine, but you know that
> 
> later guys, its 7.23 in the morning here, i need some sleep



Yeah well once I finish with the list I plan on doing the cruncher and upgrade.  Once I do that then I'll continue with the paint/rims/interior.  I know its' a lot, but I want this car to be mint, it's rare, and badass if you ask me.  I plan on keeping it a bit so why not.   night bro


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> s**t, I dont know.
> 
> -Motor mounts $300-350
> -master suspension bushing $125
> ...



Jesus, since when are motor mounts $300?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Jesus, since when are motor mounts $300?



The four piece set 

http://www.streettunedmotorsports.com/parts/avid_motor_mounts_black_1g_dsm.htm


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll aim for a BE.



I'd really like to get a BE X6 at some point this summer, I'm not sure if I'll have the funds to do so, but it would be a lot more affordable than a complete switch to i7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah well once I finish with the list I plan on doing the cruncher and upgrade.  Once I do that then I'll continue with the paint/rims/interior.  I know its' a lot, but I want this car to be mint, it's rare, and badass if you ask me.  I plan on keeping it a bit so why not.   night bro



thats a good plan, sorta 

and if you are gonna keep it for some time you might as well just do it as you say


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

@ ION

Yea, def. A lot cheaper.  You already checked to see if your board supports the X6?

@DON

Yes I do, car is paid for and all so why not restore it a bit


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ ION
> 
> Yea, def. A lot cheaper.  You already checked to see if your board supports the X6?
> 
> ...



I'm not 100% sure, support isn't listed over on Gigabyte's site, but I asked around here and over at OCN and everyone thought it would....I'll wait until the X6s actually come out and check comparability


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

Same here bro, in my case support is listed for the FXTA, but not for the FXT.  Weird.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

Just put WGC on the GF's laptop again. Expect my numbers to go up a bit. I'm only running it at 60% but that's not a big deal, plus I'm only making it work on two certain projects.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not 100% sure, support isn't listed over on Gigabyte's site, but I asked around here and over at OCN and everyone thought it would....I'll wait until the X6s actually come out and check comparability



both MSI and ASUS have their 785g boards support the x6, so i think gigabyte will be the same, would be stupid no to make it so


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> both MSI and ASUS have their 785g boards support the x6, so i think gigabyte will be the same, would be stupid no to make it so



Awesome!
In that case, it just comes down to funds, hopefully I'll be getting one some time this summer then.  Does anyone remember if the X6s are 125w or 140w?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

@ CP. What kinda car you restoring? Ive got a car project going also, but Im broke right now.  Mine is a 1971 Chevy 3/4 ton 4x4. Just got the lift finished. Now Im trying to get the 350 motor finished. Got new drive lines ordered, the original would not take the right angle with the new lift. It would have lasted a while but it would have eventually taken the seals out. Also working on my dads 1955 chevy step side truck. Ive got way to much stuff going on right now. All that and starting a new job.  I need a vacation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

@hogan

I'm not actually restoring a car, I'm just replacing everything that is old or what not, trying to get it as close as new as possible.  My car is a 1997 Eagle Talon TSi AWD.  Nice little project you got going on bro


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The four piece set
> 
> http://www.streettunedmotorsports.com/parts/avid_motor_mounts_black_1g_dsm.htm



Screw that. Just put Energy Suspension Poly bushing inserts in the stock mount housings. You don't need billet mounts. They would be a waste of money. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ENS-5-1103R/


----------



## theonedub (Apr 21, 2010)

I need to pick some MMIs for my car too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

My stock mounts have nothin left, don't think inserts will work too .


----------



## KieX (Apr 21, 2010)

First time I got some spare time to visit this lovely forum in a little while, so forgive my wall of text.

I am crazy overload with work at the moment, got perhaps another month left of job probation. So I might wonder off for a little while again till things are more settled down. I'm looking into worldwide shipping costs to try and get that old mentioned competition rolling at some point, but prices are crazy high, so I will need to keep searching.

I just got an i7 920 today (for my birthday tomorrow ) and when I get paid at the end of this month I should get the mobo and RAM for it. It will then become my dedicated 24/7 cruncher, and because of electricity costs may end up with the 2 Core2Quads doing just part time like the E6300.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 22, 2010)

^ Happy Birthday! 


My i7 is back up and running for the team along with my 275s for the Folding team


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> First time I got some spare time to visit this lovely forum in a little while, so forgive my wall of text.
> 
> I am crazy overload with work at the moment, got perhaps another month left of job probation. So I might wonder off for a little while again till things are more settled down. I'm looking into worldwide shipping costs to try and get that old mentioned competition rolling at some point, but prices are crazy high, so I will need to keep searching.
> 
> I just got an i7 920 today (for my birthday tomorrow ) and when I get paid at the end of this month I should get the mobo and RAM for it. It will then become my dedicated 24/7 cruncher, and because of electricity costs may end up with the 2 Core2Quads doing just part time like the E6300.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

HAppy bday kiex 



Guys my Internet is down.  None if my rigs are uploading work today.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> HAppy bday kiex
> 
> 
> 
> Guys my Internet is down.  None if my rigs are uploading work today.



That sucks 
This demonstrates perfectly what I love about WCG vs. F@H, while I'm not discounting F@H as a bad project, I majorly prefer how WCG will buffer several days of work at your request while F@H doesn't

Happy B-Day KieX!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2010)

So who left the team overnight? The normal 5th ranked person has left us.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

PoppaGeek was visiting us briefly, it looks like he's moved on


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2010)

Thx. I was so happy to see that I moved a place up so I didn't notice at first that all moved up. 

½ hour after I left my house for 3 weeks in Saudi on the 8th of April my i7 rig (or my internet connection) crashed. Not easy to move up with only a laptop. Things are getting back to normal since my wife now has returned home from 2 weeks vacation in Thailand to restart things.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Thx. I was so happy to see that I moved a place up so I didn't notice at first that all moved up.
> 
> ½ hour after I left my house for 3 weeks in Saudi on the 8th of April my i7 rig (or my internet connection) crashed. Not easy to move up with only a laptop. Things are getting back to normal since my wife now has returned home from 2 weeks vacation in Thailand to restart things.



Well, that seriously sucks, I left my rigs on (at the time, a Q9400 and a P8600) when I went out of town for 2 weeks over Christmas break, only to have the internet go out about halfway through the trip (I was using my sister's laptop to check on WCG daily to make sure everything was working)


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2010)

Seems like it was the internet, not the rig that gave in. Around 50 jobs are now pending validation but at least 200 was too late. Soon I will be good for 5000 PPD, not just 300.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't had interne for about a day, so pretty soon my rigs are not going to have any work to process


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I haven't had interne for about a day, so pretty soon my rigs are not going to have any work to process



What's happening with your internet David?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

According to ATT my modem is bad, however they replaced it just over a year ago.  They say it has a one year warranty so they wanted to charge me for one.  After telling the lady a few things like " so every year I have to buy a new modem, that's ridiculous" she said shell send a tech today to make sure it's not a problem with the line.   So god knows how much longer I'll be without Internet.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 22, 2010)

This is why you should buy your own modem, and not the crap one your ISP offers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Good idea Randall, before paying them $40 I might see what I can find locally.  Any suggestions?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

that sucks david, but as Randall says go and find another modem, i bet they have some sorta thing in it that fucks it up after a year has passed  jk
but the one's isp's provides you with mainly suck, 

and happy b-day the other day KieX, sorry for being late about that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good idea Randall, before paying them $40 I might see what I can find locally.  Any suggestions?



http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=18&name=Modems


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

i have that one too, its pretty stable, and can take some beating

guys, off topic, but watch this 
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tue-april-20-2010/bernie-goldberg-fires-back?xrs=synd_facebook

that is just hilarious


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have that one too, its pretty stable, and can take some beating
> 
> guys, off topic, but watch this
> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tue-april-20-2010/bernie-goldberg-fires-back?xrs=synd_facebook
> ...



That was hilarious, thanks you for linking that Don. 

As for the Modem issue, just read around on the egg CP, you'll find something good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll check the links out later guys.  Hopefully is just a issue with the line and the tech can fix it there on the spot.


----------



## KieX (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd recommend Netgear quite highly too. I've had a DG834 since who knows how long. That thing has outlasted every single thing in my room, it even reconnects automatically if internet connection is lost. It's so damn good at what it does I sometimes forget I have it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 22, 2010)

got the i7 crunching again. Don't have the WCing done but i setup alittle something to get it going again. (take a look at my p-log or your PC ATM thread for a pic)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> got the i7 crunching again. Don't have the WCing done but i setup alittle something to get it going again. (take a look at my p-log or your PC ATM thread for a pic)



Looks good Tim, but how's a 120x1 rad doing on an OCed i7?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good Tim, but how's a 120x1 rad doing on an OCed i7?



its a 140x1 rad  its not all that bad keeping it at 3.8ghz@1.2v around 67c max but right now its showing 63c. So slightly worse then the 120x2 that i was using(will be adding the 120x2 when i get the barbs)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have that one too, its pretty stable, and can take some beating
> 
> guys, off topic, but watch this
> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tue-april-20-2010/bernie-goldberg-fires-back?xrs=synd_facebook
> ...


Love that show. Thats some funny shit there.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its a 140x1 rad  its not all that bad keeping it at 3.8ghz@1.2v around 67c max but right now its showing 63c. So slightly worse then the 120x2 that i was using(will be adding the 120x2 when i get the barbs)



Well, that's not bad then for an i7...I wouldn't let my X4 get that hot but I guess i7s are different


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Love that show. Thats some funny shit there.



yeah me to
he is always funny and dont give a shit about anything haha



[Ion] said:


> Well, that's not bad then for an i7...I wouldn't let my X4 get that hot but I guess i7s are different


well the i7 can easily take 80c load, without being harmed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, the ATT Tech just left, he was very generous and nice to replace my modem with a ATT router.  I mean their stuff might not be the best, but he hooked it up for free so both rigs have reported and crunching 

This is just my AMD rig


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 22, 2010)

0.o

Fat crunching powa! 

That's cool they gave you a free router/modem deal.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 22, 2010)

WTF is going on here?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 22, 2010)

0.o

Maybe it stacked two packets?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 22, 2010)

Its at 120% now. Maybe its a top secret I have to kill you now that you have seen it one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> 0.o
> 
> Fat crunching powa!
> 
> That's cool they gave you a free router/modem deal.



Yeah when this updates I should have a slice of pie I would think 



blkhogan said:


> WTF is going on here?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/untitled2.jpg



Bro, back down your clocks bro, going to fast for WCG


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## blkhogan (Apr 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, back down your clocks bro, going to fast for WCG



Must have more speed. It was at 4.25GHz (without bionic running).  
Only thing I can think of is it didnt read the finish time right and is actually not finished yet. Its at 145% now. Should I let it crunch, or abort it and go to the next one?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> WTF is going on here?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/untitled2.jpg



Sometimes this just happens, I'd abort it, I've found that WUs that go past 100% you generally get no credit for (they are deemed invalid by WCG)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sometimes this just happens, I'd abort it, I've found that WUs that go past 100% you generally get no credit for (they are deemed invalid by WCG)



Good piece of info there, wonder how many people let it finish and get no credit for it


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 22, 2010)

Aborted. That was a waist of cpu time. :shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Apr 22, 2010)

Def some good info there. I just looked at my WCG Manager and it shows that I have 2 DD Together Part 2 WUs that are due soon- already given 36hours to them they have about 22 hours left and 28hrs to deadline  Should finish though- Im just glad the electricity is back working!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Def some good info there. I just looked at my WCG Manager and it shows that I have 2 DD Together Part 2 WUs that are due soon- already given 36hours to them they have about 22 hours left and 28hrs to deadline  Should finish though- Im just glad the electricity is back working!


Thats a whole lot of cpu time there.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Def some good info there. I just looked at my WCG Manager and it shows that I have 2 DD Together Part 2 WUs that are due soon- already given 36hours to them they have about 22 hours left and 28hrs to deadline  Should finish though- Im just glad the electricity is back working!



Wow, that's a long time!  I got two or three of those on the Q6600 and they each took ~50 hours of CPU time


----------



## theonedub (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure is. Blk, is the CPU that ran that WU over 100% stability tested? I never had one go over like that and would like to keep it that way! 

Ion- yeah thats a looooong time for it to be running. I would think it would be a little faster on my i7 too, no? Must be worth a lot of points as well.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Sure is. Blk, is the CPU that ran that WU over 100% stability tested? I never had one go over like that and would like to keep it that way!
> 
> Ion- yeah thats a looooong time for it to be running. I would think it would be a little faster on my i7 too, no? Must be worth a lot of points as well.


Its been stability tested many times, and has been crunching at that speed for about a week now. First one that I have gotten like that.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Sure is. Blk, is the CPU that ran that WU over 100% stability tested? I never had one go over like that and would like to keep it that way!
> 
> Ion- yeah thats a looooong time for it to be running. I would think it would be a little faster on my i7 too, no? Must be worth a lot of points as well.



I got ~650 points each


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

What the heck??? 

Work won't upload and I am only crunching on two projects meaning 1/2 of the CPU is not doing anything


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Well that's bullshit.  Have you tried rebooting, and/or clicking on a WU and manually selecting "retry now"?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well that's bullshit.  Have you tried rebooting, and/or clicking on a WU and manually selecting "retry now"?



Restart seems to have done it


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Restart seems to have done it


Thats good. That would have been a BIG load of shit if something happened to them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Thats good. That would have been a BIG load of shit if something happened to them.



I would have been really pissed.  Now I gotta check my i7 and make sure that uploaded correctly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

8,387 points, looks like some of my work updated


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys! P9500 still crunching away!  I'm going to try and get 3 or 4 of my crunchers back online tomorrow. 

Edit: Looks like chicken got pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! P9500 still crunching away!  I'm going to try and get 3 or 4 of my crunchers back online tomorrow.



Good luck bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

Hopefully one of them will be my other E8400 @ 4.0GHz!  and a couple other dual cores.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 8,387 points, looks like some of my work updated


Wow, that's about ~12 days worth of work for my P8600 (@~700 PPD)


Mindweaver said:


> Hopefully one of them will be my other E8400 @ 4.0GHz!  and a couple other dual cores.



Awesome!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

*Taking a litlle break.*

I have decided to take some time away from TPU. The machines will continue to run for the team at 100%, and if that changes I will inform you guys.
Ive ran into a few members here (not anyone here on the team. you guys are awesome) that have really pissed me off here the past few days. I will not name anyone personally. Kids that have no idea what the real world is all about, but insist that they know better than everyone else. They have really rubbed me the wrong way lately, so, instead of writing everyone off and saying good bye, Ive decided to take a few days off and away from TPU, to simmer down a bit. 
This is not directed to anyone here on the team in any way, shape or form. Some people here need to grow up and realize that the world is a fucking ugly place. But until you drop your moms tit out of your mouth and experience what I have seen and experienced you need to STFU and return to your school work. I havent fought and bled for this country on 3 different tours in 4 different countries to have a bunch of snot nosed brat kids tell me what is right and wrong and how I should live my life, and on a tech forum at that. I have earned the right to tell you to "STFU". Your parents need to beat some sense into your thick skulls.
Fear not, I will return.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have decided to take some time away from TPU. The machines will continue to run for the team at 100%, and if that changes I will inform you guys.
> Ive ran into a few members here (not anyone here on the team. you guys are awesome) that have really pissed me off here the past few days. I will not name anyone personally. Kids that have no idea what the real world is all about, but insist that they know better than everyone else. They have really rubbed me the wrong way lately, so, instead of writing everyone off and saying good bye, Ive decided to take a few days off and away from TPU, to simmer down a bit.
> This is not directed to anyone here on the team in any way, shape or form. Some people here need to grow up and realize that the world is a fucking ugly place. But until you drop your moms tit out of your mouth and experience what I have seen and experienced you need to STFU and return to your school work. I havent fought and bled for this country on 3 different tours in 4 different countries to have a bunch of snot nosed brat kids tell me what is right and wrong and how I should live my life, and on a tech forum at that. I have earned the right to tell you to "STFU". Your parents need to beat some sense into your thick skulls.
> Fear not, I will return.



i hear ya bro, and i understand you 10000%
you go do what you need to do, and thank you for letting the crunchers crunch on 
take care man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's about ~12 days worth of work for my P8600 (@~700 PPD)
> 
> 
> Awesome!



 No comment. 



blkhogan said:


> I have decided to take some time away from TPU. The machines will continue to run for the team at 100%, and if that changes I will inform you guys.
> Ive ran into a few members here (not anyone here on the team. you guys are awesome) that have really pissed me off here the past few days. I will not name anyone personally. Kids that have no idea what the real world is all about, but insist that they know better than everyone else. They have really rubbed me the wrong way lately, so, instead of writing everyone off and saying good bye, Ive decided to take a few days off and away from TPU, to simmer down a bit.
> This is not directed to anyone here on the team in any way, shape or form. Some people here need to grow up and realize that the world is a fucking ugly place. But until you drop your moms tit out of your mouth and experience what I have seen and experienced you need to STFU and return to your school work. I havent fought and bled for this country on 3 different tours in 4 different countries to have a bunch of snot nosed brat kids tell me what is right and wrong and how I should live my life, and on a tech forum at that. I have earned the right to tell you to "STFU". Your parents need to beat some sense into your thick skulls.
> Fear not, I will return.



I'll keep it short and simple bro.  I have felt like that at times, there is bad apples in every bunch.  I love TPU as a whole, and I'm all over the place.  However since I got into WCG notice most if not almost all of my posts come withing the WCG forum.  Everybody here is cool, mature and knows how to have fun while keeping things adequate.  I'll ask you not to take some time off from the whole forum and at least chill with us here in the WCG threads, you're a great asset to the team and forum.  Just sit back, pop open a beer of your choice and kick it with your boys and gal (Black Panther) of the TPU WCG team   What do ya say?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have decided to take some time away from TPU. The machines will continue to run for the team at 100%, and if that changes I will inform you guys.
> Ive ran into a few members here (not anyone here on the team. you guys are awesome) that have really pissed me off here the past few days. I will not name anyone personally. Kids that have no idea what the real world is all about, but insist that they know better than everyone else. They have really rubbed me the wrong way lately, so, instead of writing everyone off and saying good bye, Ive decided to take a few days off and away from TPU, to simmer down a bit.
> This is not directed to anyone here on the team in any way, shape or form. Some people here need to grow up and realize that the world is a fucking ugly place. But until you drop your moms tit out of your mouth and experience what I have seen and experienced you need to STFU and return to your school work. I havent fought and bled for this country on 3 different tours in 4 different countries to have a bunch of snot nosed brat kids tell me what is right and wrong and how I should live my life, and on a tech forum at that. I have earned the right to tell you to "STFU". Your parents need to beat some sense into your thick skulls.
> Fear not, I will return.



I've had that feeling thanks to many forums. Sometimes due to older folk too. But most of the time it's the youngin's. :shadedshu

I'm sure you here it a lot, but thank you for serving, your a better man than I. (I'm a reject thanks to my bad knees, not even the NG would take me. ) But I have quite a few friends that have served overseas/are serving now. Not to long ago, one came back in a casket. But that's just the way things are. 

Anyways, just remember, those "kids" you mentioned are in their "I know everything" stage. They say a lot of stupid shit. Hell not more than a handful of years ago I was one of them. But enjoy your break, enjoy a brew or two, and don't worry about the drama. Hope it helps you.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wanting to make sure.....am I part of the problem?  I'm at "that age", so I'm wondering.  If I'm pissing people off, I'll leave for a bit and see if it helps, but if not I won't


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

ION

If I had you in front of me right Now you would have been .  Are you kidding me???  I wish everybody your age was as smart and outgoing as you bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ION
> 
> If I had you in front of me right Now you would have been .  Are you kidding me???  I wish everybody your age was as smart and outgoing as you bro.



Thanks CP (  ), that's what I thought, but I just wanted to make sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Plus he said it was nobody on the TPU WCG team so that alone should be enough confirmation that it wasn't you


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Just wanting to make sure.....am I part of the problem?  I'm at "that age", so I'm wondering.  If I'm pissing people off, I'll leave for a bit and see if it helps, but if not I won't



Ion, your a shining example of what more people in your age group should be as far as behavior goes. In fact, because of the good example you've set, I sell to 16+ here instead of my normal 18+. (As seen here.)


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2010)

@ blkhogan. You're hard work for a better world are much appriciated.
Starting a new job when you still own one is tough as nails.
As for the post on TPU, just remember that this is like home too all of us but at times we just can't look the door and then that uncle sneeks in.
I hope I din't piss u off, you have big guns.
P.S I'm real old (44)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

After a few beers and thinking this over Ive decided that the TPU crunching team is an important part of my life and is my stress reliever/hobby, and I just love to do it. I am going to limit myself to posting and staying current with this part of TPU for right now. 
To all the team members, this had nothing to do with any of you. I consider you guys friends, as good of friends as you can have without even knowing anyone personally.  Thanks for the kind words everyone, and yes Mike, I have lots of big guns.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

like this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Good choice hogan, t least you can just kick it here where we are free of hostality.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> After a few beers and thinking this over Ive decided that the TPU crunching team is an important part of my life and is my stress reliever/hobby, and I just love to do it. I am going to limit myself to posting and staying current with this part of TPU for right now.
> To all the team members, this had nothing to do with any of you. I consider you guys friends, as good of friends as you can have without even knowing anyone personally.  Thanks for the kind words everyone, and yes Mike, I have lots of big guns.



sometimes you just need to let of some steam, and after you have done that you can think more clearly, and im happy too see that you stay with the team bro.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> like this?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100423/lotsofguns.jpg


One of my all time fav movies. I think Ill watch it this evening.  
I hope to have my order from the Egg today, so I can get #4 up and running.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

i love that scene, i need guns.......lots of guns, and BAM! 

what did you order?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i love that scene, i need guns.......lots of guns, and BAM!
> 
> what did you order?


Had  to get a new psu. All of my spares are lacking the 8 pin mobo connector I need. Also ordered some new TIM. Has anyone used the Xiggy Freeze Xtreme? Got a tube of that and some AC ceramique.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey blk just do waht i do if someone at TPU gets ur goat.... Dont visit the page or the thread they crapped on u in for a cpl days.   I look at it this way, PPL come PPl go the true TPUers will always like and respect each others opinions AND individuality .


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2010)

Got soom bad news.
My i7 gets errors in WCG at stock clocks.
Will try a bois update.
i7 930 @ 22 x 133
6 gigs mushkin blk @ 1600
Real bad power suply with a molex to 8 pin power adapter.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

run a test on your memory

but if its a really bad psu then it can make your system unstable too


----------



## HammerON (Apr 23, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey blk just do waht i do if someone at TPU gets ur goat.... Dont visit the page or the thread they crapped on u in for a cpl days.   I look at it this way, PPL come PPl go the true TPUers will always like and respect each others opinions AND individuality .



If I find myself becoming personally offended by others comments, I tend to unsubscribe from the thread. Some people out there are just trying to start shit and enjoy "hooking" people:shadedshu


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sure how bad the psu is but I got it at staples so it can't be good. It ran a old AMD 64 before it got its new home.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

which psu is it?


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2010)

coolmax.
ATX V2.01
model v-400
80mm
max 348w
3.3v 30a
5v 28a
12v 14a
12v2 15a
12v 1a
5vsb 2.5
3.3v & =5v max 130w


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Got soom bad news.
> My i7 gets errors in WCG at stock clocks.
> Will try a bois update.
> i7 930 @ 22 x 133
> ...


I was having problems with one of my 965's kicking errors at stock clocks. It turned out to be my psu. I was using adapters like your using now. I ended up getting a new psu with an actual 8 pin and it stopped. Thats why I had to order a new one from the Egg, for the machine I raped the psu out of that had an 8 pin. Doesnt Staples sell Cooler Master? The one here does. They are more than you would pay from an online seller, they work in a pinch though.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I was having problems with one of my 965's kicking errors at stock clocks. It turned out to be my psu. I was using adapters like your using now. I ended up getting a new psu with an actual 8 pin and it stopped. Thats why I had to order a new one from the Egg, for the machine I raped the psu out of that had an 8 pin. Doesnt Staples sell Cooler Master? The one here does. They are more than you would pay from an online seller, they work in a pinch though.



I was thinking of picking up their 500W or 550W. I saw on the egg that the 500W is sleeved, but the 550W isn't, are newegg's photos just out of date?


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats it going to town and getting a new power supply.
Was trying to build on the cheap, but forgot the number one rule.
never cheapout on power. It runs everything don't know what I was thinking.
Getting a corsair 650.
be back in a few hours.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

if they have a ocz modxstream 600w then take that, its good for 700w,


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I was thinking of picking up their 500W or 550W. I saw on the egg that the 500W is sleeved, but the 550W isn't, are newegg's photos just out of date?


Its hard to say. Most Cooler Masters come sleeved. The lower powered ones not always. I run Cooler Master on all my rigs, been very reliable and stable. The new one I ordered is this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171031


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys I'm going out of town for a few days.. but I'll be leaving the fleet running 100%!!  i should be back Sunday evening. 

@blkhogan 
Glad you're staying around bro!  I rarely go outside of WCG section of TPU.. lol I do hit up folding when I can and have news to share. I try to read all of W1zards reviews and sometimes join in on what ppl have to say about it. Other than that I say around here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

I was looking at that one for my rig, Since it's more power than I'll need for my 5770, HDD's,etc.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

you can never get a powersupply too big


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you can never get a powersupply too big



Really?  http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-power-supply-redundant-WS-CAC-3000W/dp/B0002OZXYW

lol big ass power!..lol


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Really?  http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-power-supply-redundant-WS-CAC-3000W/dp/B0002OZXYW
> 
> lol big ass power!..lol


Holy freaking crap.  I could run my whole farm off that.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you can never get a powersupply too big



Yeah, but you can get one too costly for your wallet. :shadedshu


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Holy freaking crap.  I could run my whole farm off that.



lol and small countries...lol


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I was looking at that one for my rig, Since it's more power than I'll need for my 5770, HDD's,etc.


Wait till they put free shipping on it. Then its a really good deal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Really?  http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-power-supply-redundant-WS-CAC-3000W/dp/B0002OZXYW
> 
> lol big ass power!..lol



gimme a dremel and ill show you a thing or 2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, but you can get one too costly for your wallet. :shadedshu



+1 on that, its always about that fucking money :shadedshu 
did you hear about that guy winning 250some million $?

i would love to get some of dat


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gimme a dremel and ill show you a thing or 2



 I bet!..lol I was trying to find the one I seen last year.. It was red and had wheels or something.. They had 3x 295GTX's on it....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> +1 on that, its always about that fucking money :shadedshu
> did you hear about that guy winning 250some million $?
> 
> i would love to get some of dat



Lucky Bastard. I wish I won that much.... :shadedshu


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gimme a dremel and ill show you a thing or 2


It needs MOAR power.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

Later guys have a good weekend! G/f will be here soon and I have to do the 3 S's... Shit, Shower, and Shave!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Later guys have a good weekend! G/f will be here soon and I have to do the 3 S's... Shit, Shower, and Shave!



L8ter bro have a good time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> One of my all time fav movies. I think Ill watch it this evening.
> I hope to have my order from the Egg today, so I can get #4 up and running.


you beat me to the last spot for some pie today, good job bro 



HammerON said:


> If I find myself becoming personally offended by others comments, I tend to unsubscribe from the thread. Some people out there are just trying to start shit and enjoy "hooking" people:shadedshu



that's exactly what I do, if I don't see it I won't be tempted to look


----------



## theonedub (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm with CP, 99% of my time is in the WCG, F@H, and B/S/T Subforums, although I have been going around to other threads and can easily see what blk is talking about :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I'm with CP, 99% of my time is in the WCG, F@H, and B/S/T Subforums, although I have been going around to other threads and can easily see what blk is talking about :shadedshu



I shall say overall this is the better forum IMO, this one and OCN.  I've been a member of OCN since last month and have racked up over 500 posts already.  It's a easy on going forum and pretty mature for the most part.

however in TPU, the WCG section is just so cool, the mods, the people, everything about it is just great.  I feel right at home in this section. 

Another forum that is amazing, has this at home feeling but it's small is OCA.  Great effin' place, you can only join with a referral.  The good thing about that is that everybody knows each other and it's like one big family.  Never seen a single argument in that forum


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 24, 2010)

What is OCN's web addy? Like to go check it out. 

Found it.  I forgot I had an account there for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I shall say overall this is the better forum IMO, this one and OCN.  I've been a member of OCN since last month and have racked up over 500 posts already.  It's a easy on going forum and pretty mature for the most part.
> 
> however in TPU, the WCG section is just so cool, the mods, the people, everything about it is just great.  I feel right at home in this section.
> 
> Another forum that is amazing, has this at home feeling but it's small is OCA.  Great effin' place, you can only join with a referral.  The good thing about that is that everybody knows each other and it's like one big family.  Never seen a single argument in that forum



I spend almost all of my time here at TPU in the WCG section and the F@H section...I'd bet at least 2k of my posts are in those two sections combined.  Over at OCN I don't post as much, and when I do it's more spread out.  At XS, I only really post in the WCG section, although with only 25 posts that may change


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> What is OCN's web addy? Like to go check it out.
> 
> Found it.  I forgot I had an account there for a while.



See ya there   Same username over there?



[Ion] said:


> I spend almost all of my time here at TPU in the WCG section and the F@H section...I'd bet at least 2k of my posts are in those two sections combined.  Over at OCN I don't post as much, and when I do it's more spread out.  At XS, I only really post in the WCG section, although with only 25 posts that may change



I must have at least 10k posts in the WCG section   XS has tons of great stuff but don't like the forum much so I only log in from time to time.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 24, 2010)

@ Cap'n Crunch. I never did thank you for starting this team on you're big day so thanks.
I started crunching because of ths graet group of people.
I became a member just to say thankyou


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ Cap'n Crunch. I never did thank you for starting this team on you're big day so thanks.
> I started crunching because of ths graet group of people.
> I became a member just to say thankyou



Thank you Mike, your comments are much appreciated.  However I'd like for you to note that "FITSeries3" is the person who started this team. I was 2nd to join and at the moment I AM the longest active cruncher for team TPU.  We had help along the way from many people in which we are all thankful for.  Thanks for joining us


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

how are my temps? (3.9ghz@1.27v)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

just awesome, mine is at 78c+- at 3.8


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just awesome, mine is at 78c+- at 3.8



take a look at my p-log. I am running a 120.2 and a 140.1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

nice


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks pretty good Tim, that's not that much hotter than my X4 955 runs most of the time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That looks pretty good Tim, that's not that much hotter than my X4 955 runs most of the time



I would love to see how this setup would cool a PII 



I forgot to say that i got the i7 running but i am going to have to work on getting the AMD running again (its only a dual,i put the i7 higher priority) it should be crunching this weekend,if i can get the board to work with me it will be 3.1ghz again under the Rosewill Fort120 with push/pull setup(better then the xiggy S1383 and Tt v1)


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 24, 2010)

@ The Don good call on the psu.
the new corsair 650 is giving no errors.
I think she will stay at stock untill the madhouse ends.
New 6 core AMD, new board for the 955.
Did I forget to say I live on a farm and its spring.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just awesome, mine is at 78c+- at 3.8



Holy cow Are you serious Don? I freak out if my i7's get above 70C. We need to help you bring that temp down

What Vcore and QPI are you using?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

phew i dont know, but its not that bad

here is some cpu-z shots 

remember its a CO


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah that is right, I forgot it is a CO. I have a CO and it can't handle the lower VCore as my DO's (1.23 or lower). Try matching your RAM to 8,8,8 at 1.5 volts and then try lowering your VCore and QPI. 
You might be at the best Vcore already though, not sure.....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

i think the vcore is pretty good as it is a CO

but here is some more

QPI Link speed High
QPI Freq, only 4800 or auto, i have it at 4800
vcore 1.32
qpi 1.31
mem 1.50 7-7-7-22
cpu pll auto?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> See ya there   Same username over there?


Yep. Ive had an account sense 2008 that I forgot about. 
All 3 of my rigs were down for a few hours this evening. My gf shut the window because the wind was blowing and shut the door. The room was well over 100f by the time I caught it. They are all back up now. One of the 965's had me worried for a bit, she wouldnt reboot. GF got a good ass chewing, not really but it sounds cool.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think the vcore is pretty good as it is a CO
> 
> but here is some more
> 
> ...



Yep ~ that looks pretty good

What is the weather like in your neck of the woods these days???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

lol i just heard neck of the woods, that songXD 

but its mainly sunny, getting alot hotter each day, but now that that volcano on iceland started farting its gotten slightly colder.

i think i have around 25c inside, and 10-15c outside


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Yep. Ive had an account sense 2008 that I forgot about.
> All 3 of my rigs were down for a few hours this evening. My gf shut the window because the wind was blowing and shut the door. The room was well over 100f by the time I caught it. They are all back up now. One of the 965's had me worried for a bit, she wouldnt reboot. GF got a good ass chewing, not really but it sounds cool.



I would have soooo kicked her ass if it was my g/f. :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if they have a ocz modxstream 600w then take that, its good for 700w,


I'm a little late to the party, but gonna respond to this anyway.

The Corsair 650W > the OCZ 600W. It's just a better psu all the way around, with the exception that it's not modular. The OCZ is a good mid tier psu, the Corsair is a top tier psu. Not sayinf the OCZ is bad tho, because it isn't, just that the Corsair is better.



blkhogan said:


> Yep. Ive had an account sense 2008 that I forgot about.
> All 3 of my rigs were down for a few hours this evening. My gf shut the window because the wind was blowing and shut the door. The room was well over 100f by the time I caught it. They are all back up now. One of the 965's had me worried for a bit, she wouldnt reboot. *GF got a good ass chewing, not really but it sounds cool.*



Actually, it sounds kinda dirty. lol.

I must now also check out OCN.

EDIT: LOL!!!! I joined back in March of 07.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

I had the X4 955 down (in the WCG sense) overnight, I was stress-testing at a lower voltage.  Results weren't promising, it crashed at some point over night 
I may be OCing the Q6600 soon (probably to 3-3.2ghz), I'll keep you guys posted if I do


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think the vcore is pretty good as it is a CO
> 
> but here is some more
> 
> ...



would you like me to get my voltages writen down for you sometime to give them a try? I played with the chipset and mem controller voltages and a slight bump on PLL and got my V-core from 1.3v down to 1.27(in windows under load with LLC)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

i wouldnt mind that pos


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but gonna respond to this anyway.
> 
> The Corsair 650W > the OCZ 600W. It's just a better psu all the way around, with the exception that it's not modular. The OCZ is a good mid tier psu, the Corsair is a top tier psu. Not sayinf the OCZ is bad tho, because it isn't, just that the Corsair is better.
> 
> ...



The gf started the tears when I told her what she did, works on me every time. :shadedshu

Dont you love when you forget you made accounts somewhere. I do it all the time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i wouldnt mind that pos



will get that to you sometime today (got alot of cleaning and rearranging to do) 
does anyone else get sick of seeing things in the same place for too long?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I had the X4 955 down (in the WCG sense) overnight, I was stress-testing at a lower voltage.  Results weren't promising, it crashed at some point over night
> I may be OCing the Q6600 soon (probably to 3-3.2ghz), I'll keep you guys posted if I do



As far as clock speed.  Back up to default for the 965.  Time to get a bit more points out of it 



blkhogan said:


> The gf started the tears when I told her what she did, works on me every time. :shadedshu
> 
> Dont you love when you forget you made accounts somewhere. I do it all the time.



happens here too, I forget all the time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will get that to you sometime today (got alot of cleaning and rearranging to do)
> does anyone else get sick of seeing things in the same place for too long?



actually no, if i like something, i wont change it, until i find something that i like more, by at least 50% but i know quite a few people rearranging their rooms weekly!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will get that to you sometime today (got alot of cleaning and rearranging to do)
> does anyone else get sick of seeing things in the same place for too long?



thank you very much, just take your time, im in no hurry, watching boxing tonight, Kessler VS Froch, should be good, Kessler is danish


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> As far as clock speed.  Back up to default for the 965.  Time to get a bit more points out of it



I hope to get 3.7-3.8 out of my X4 955 once I get the H50 (assuming everything goes as planned, I'll be ordering within 3 or 4 days).  I'm probably not going to have the review done for W1zz by May 1st, but hopefully by the 8th


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I hope to get 3.7-3.8 out of my X4 955 once I get the H50 (assuming everything goes as planned, I'll be ordering within 3 or 4 days).  I'm probably not going to have the review done for W1zz by May 1st, but hopefully by the 8th



Good luck with that bro


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I had the X4 955 down (in the WCG sense) overnight, I was stress-testing at a lower voltage.  Results weren't promising, it crashed at some point over night
> I may be OCing the Q6600 soon (probably to 3-3.2ghz), I'll keep you guys posted if I do




I had the Xeon 3220 that I was able to oc to 3.2GHz (can't remember settings though). It was a nice cruncher


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you very much, just take your time, im in no hurry, watching boxing tonight, Kessler VS Froch, should be good, Kessler is danish



these give you all of the info you need?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2010)

My output should be up a bit, I set the E6550 to 100% CPU usage (it was set at 75% I believe)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> The gf started the tears when I told her what she did, works on me every time. :shadedshu
> 
> Dont you love when you forget you made accounts somewhere. I do it all the time.



Tears and guilt don't work on me. I have 3 evil children. I have molded myself into a heartless purveyor of disciplinary action when needed. lol

And yeah, I always forget about accounts. lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> these give you all of the info you need?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/settings.png



thank you 

will look into it when i get into my bios next time bro,


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Tears and guilt don't work on me. I have 3 evil children. I have molded myself into a heartless purveyor of disciplinary action when needed. lol
> 
> And yeah, I always forget about accounts. lol.



how old are you wile, if i may ask?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how old are you wile, if i may ask?



33


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 33



ah, youre pretty old, so its quite normal to have that many children i guessed you were in the high 20ies!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

be nice to him


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

naah, i just teased him! no one should be hurt!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 33


33? Your a young'in.  I am 38 with a 2, 5 and 8 year old. Evil, evil little crumb snatchers. :shadedshu Must beat them daily to keep them inline.  
I would rather be back in the middle east getting shot at then here beating children daily.  Thats a jk of course. Or is it?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2010)

lol. Mine are 15, 14 and 12. Very evil ages. Just try to remember the way you were back then. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. Mine are 15, 14 and 12. Very evil ages. Just try to remember the way you were back then. lol



I'm not much older than that, but yeah those ages were pretty bad


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

I forgot to list my 18 year old daughter. What a fun age that is to deal with. :shadedshu She lives with her mother because "I was to strict". I wouldnt let her have boys over to stay the night. I scared a few away I guess from what she said. I can be a little scary sometimes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

you got the protecting father syndrome eh


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you got the protecting father syndrome eh


Very much so. Im 6'6" 255lbs, so I guess Im scary to little boys.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

can imagine you with a huge ass gun in the hand, "so you wanna date my girl huh"


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, youre pretty old, so its quite normal to have that many children i guessed you were in the high 20ies!


I will be 40 on the 28th


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can imagine you with a huge ass gun in the hand, "so you wanna date my girl huh"


Ive grabbed a few by the back of the neck. They usually have her home at the time I say.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ive grabbed a few by the back of the neck. They usually have her home at the time I say.



 oh boy, im just happy that i aint one of them


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

I had one when she was 16 that refused to take her out. He was scared to death of me. If you get through me you have grandpa to deal with. He to this day scares me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL

i mean, you might as well do it(take her out) whats the worst thing that can happen, a no right ?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Im not a scary guy. Heres a pic.





Im just a normal guy thats a little larger than everyone else.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

nice ^^

well arent we all in some way


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice ^^
> 
> well arent we all in some way


My gf is 5'6". 
I have to bend over to kiss her. 
I was what they called "a bullet magnet" in the Marines.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL, its the opposite with me, im 178cm high, and the gf is 186, thats funny


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats ok. The taller ones are a lot more fun, if you know what  I mean.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah i do

but it also depends on what you prefer the low ones can be fun too


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm 5'8", 250lbs. My daughter is the 15yo, and if she moved in with her mother so boys could sleep over, I'd go to her mother's house to whip her ass if it actually occurred, then I'd have a kind word or 2 with the boy as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

americans  (no offense)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm 5'8", 250lbs. My daughter is the 15yo, and if she moved in with her mother so boys could sleep over, I'd go to her mother's house to whip her ass if it actually occurred, then I'd have a kind word or 2 with the boy as well.


Thats exactly why she moved. :shadedshu Ive had very harsh word with her mother, doesnt seem to register with her. What do I expect? I had her when I was 19. Her mother was the same age. A loosing battle I am fighting. Really pisses me off. Ive worked so hard to keep her a good girl, only to loose out to her mother.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

well, from what i experienced then most girls love their fathers most, even though they dont show it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2010)

I had my daughter at 18. She's pretty good tho. She actually prefers living with me, even tho I am strict, because she knows her mother is a lying whore. I don't even ever bad mouth their mother at all. They figured it out on their own.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

She will be back after the newness wares off. Its fun for a while, but stability and a good home will bring her back, i hope.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I forgot to list my 18 year old daughter. What a fun age that is to deal with. :shadedshu She lives with her mother because "I was to strict". I wouldnt let her have boys over to stay the night. I scared a few away I guess from what she said. I can be a little scary sometimes.



Can't blame you. 

Although at that age she should be out on her own. I know I was.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> She will be back after the newness wares off. Its fun for a while, but stability and a good home will bring her back, i hope.



It's probably just typical teen/young adult angst and rebellion. We were 18, and thought we knew better than our parents too. We grew out of it, and realized what good that stability of the strict parent did for us.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Can't blame you.
> 
> Although at that age she should be out on her own. I know I was.


I agree 100%. I was paying for her apartment and all living expenses. She had a good life with me. Now its time for her to see what real life is like. I give it 6 months,she will be begging to come back to daddy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> She will be back after the newness wares off. Its fun for a while, but stability and a good home will bring her back, i hope.



depends on what "bring her back" means, at that age she might wanna live by herself soon, 
but give her some time, it might be hard, but it will prob be worth it

but i wont sit here and sound like a wise guy, im only 23 years old, so i dont know that much.



blkhogan said:


> I agree 100%. I was paying for her apartment and all living expenses. She had a good life with me. Now its time for her to see what real life is like. I give it 6 months,she will be begging to come back to daddy.



they need to feel the touch of the real life so just give it some time


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> depends on what "bring her back" means, at that age she might wanna live by herself soon,
> but give her some time, it might be hard, but it will prob be worth it
> 
> but i wont sit here and sound like a wise guy, im only 23 years old, so i dont know that much.


You seem to be mature for your age. I hope your right. Its hard letting go though. She had been with me sense 5 years old. Her mother couldnt control her even at 5.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess I shouldn't be talking, since I'm only 20... 

But I lived in a big town working a dead end job barely making ends meet for a year. It sucked. Now the GF and I live together. Makes ends meet a little easier. But I learned a lot about life. Helped me realize the value of money a bit more, although my father did his best to teach me. 

Blkhogan, I wish you luck with her. I realize teenagers are a handful, god knows I was. Hopefully she comes to her senses and realizes that you aren't as bad as the real world, and that your just trying to prepare her.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you  never had my parents, so i had to grow up a little before others at my age, so i guess thats why
one thing though, dont force her, let her decide the pace, just a suggestion


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

The one thing I always told her was "the world is a ugly place". I experienced it first hand, war, death, hunger, suffering and everything else the world can dish out. I taught her all I could, just hope it was enough.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

dont think you can learn her more about the ulgy fucker called the real world, other than that is hard ass self study imo


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

The only regret I have is "did I protect her to much from the real world"? I moved to a small town to raise her, so I could shield her from that stuff. You always ask yourself "did I do enough"? I hope so. I guess thats the question all fathers ask themselves.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> The only regret I have is "did I protect her to much from the real world"? I moved to a small town to raise her, so I could shield her from that stuff. You always ask yourself "did I do enough"? I hope so. *I guess thats the question all fathers ask themselves.*



Beyond a shadow of a doubt. If you aren't asking yourself that question, you aren't doing your job as a parent.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Beyond a shadow of a doubt. If you aren't asking yourself that question, you aren't doing your job as a parent.


I wish you good luck with yours Wile E. Its hard work being a father. Dont let anyone tell you different. Its usually the mother that gets all the credit. Stay strong in what you believe. That strength is what children seek. Strength is what is needed to survive in todays fuked up world. Keep them safe and secure for as long as you can. The world is a fuked up ugly place, but you are their only link to "what is really going on". Teach with a kindness, but also show them what you have experienced through your life. A father is a teacher and a tyrant all in one. Show them love but with a strong hand. You are their guide through good and bad times.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I wish you good luck with yours Wile E. Its hard work being a father. Dont let anyone tell you different. Its usually the mother that gets all the credit. Stay strong in what you believe. That strength is what children seek. Strength is what is needed to survive in todays fuked up world. Keep them safe and secure for as long as you can. The world is a fuked up ugly place, but you are their only link to "what is really going on". Teach with a kindness, but also show them what you have experienced through your life. A father is a teacher and a tyrant all in one. Show them love but with a strong hand. You are their guide through good and bad times.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 25, 2010)

@ The Don...I know what its like not havin parents around..  Been on my own since 14-15, and from 16 - 24 was homeless.  U def learn the world is an ugly place when ur at rock bottom and u see how society treats u.  All the steps that have led me to where I am today w/ my beautiful Missus and a 7 y o, have been accomplished by Me and a straight train of thought at wanting to get better and be in a better place than i was 10 years ago.  Ive seen alot in my life experiences and wouldnt trade the wisdom and lessons learned for anything


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> 33? Your a young'in.  I am 38 with a 2, 5 and 8 year old. Evil, evil little crumb snatchers. :shadedshu Must beat them daily to keep them inline.
> I would rather be back in the middle east getting shot at then here beating children daily.  Thats a jk of course. Or is it?


Damn, i guessed you MUCH younger... even younger than wile! but dont be sad, that only means, that you heart has stayed young
in which country you had to fight back then? 



Wile E said:


> lol. Mine are 15, 14 and 12. Very evil ages. Just try to remember the way you were back then. lol


oh, i started to get worser and worser at 16... with 17 most people are at their worst
but that can go on until 20, dependant on their maturity you surely will have to fight a bit till then!



blkhogan said:


> I forgot to list my 18 year old daughter. What a fun age that is to deal with. :shadedshu She lives with her mother because "I was to strict". I wouldnt let her have boys over to stay the night. I scared a few away I guess from what she said. I can be a little scary sometimes.



of course its a little scary, when, upon ringing the bell of your house, not your daughter opens, but this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 suddenly gets stuck out of a slit of the barely open door, with the words "P*SS OFF YOU BASTERD!"



Wile E said:


> Beyond a shadow of a doubt. If you aren't asking yourself that question, you aren't doing your job as a parent.



oh, then my parents havent done their jobs ... i always believed the world to be a wonderful,peaceful place,and they never even warned me, till i was drowned in a pool full of sh*t
another problem is, that my parents lied much too often, even when telling me, lying is one of the most evil things to do ;-)...also, i wasnt hated, or ignored... but i was barely loved,more a child of mercy,then a child of love
damn i wasnt raised properly, i believe


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @ The Don...I know what its like not havin parents around..  Been on my own since 14-15, and from 16 - 24 was homeless.  U def learn the world is an ugly place when ur at rock bottom and u see how society treats u.  All the steps that have led me to where I am today w/ my beautiful Missus and a 7 y o, have been accomplished by Me and a straight train of thought at wanting to get better and be in a better place than i was 10 years ago.  Ive seen alot in my life experiences and wouldnt trade the wisdom and lessons learned for anything


You have grown up to become a stronger person because of what you experienced and learned. Its great that you pulled your self from out of the gutter and into a productive life. Not many that fall as far as you did make it back up. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> Damn, i guessed you MUCH younger... even younger than wile! but dont be sad, that only means, that you heart has stayed young
> in which country you had to fight back then?
> 
> 
> ...


I try and keep myself feeling as young as possible.  I was very lucky to have the parents that God gave me. They were very young to be parents. My mom was 16 and my dad was 18 when I was born. My dad worked his fingers to the bone to give my sister and I what we needed and wanted.
As for areas that I was in during conflicts..... Iraq, Bosnia, Afganistan, Somalia, South Africa (peace keeping UN missions) and Kirkuk. Got out right before the 911 shit took place. I was in Desert Storm and the small conflicts that followed.
I like to go the Portland airport (when I can) when a unit is coming back state side and shake their hands. I know what they went through. Its tough returning to the real world after the shit you see in situations like that. The old saying "war is hell" is spot on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

Hogan,

How tall are you?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hogan,
> 
> How tall are you?


6'6"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> 6'6"



You got me by 2", I'm 6'4"


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You got me by 2", I'm 6'4"


The males in my family average 6'1" to 6'3". My dads dad was 6'7". My moms side is a different story.  My sister is 5'11". The funny thing is, my daughter is 5'5".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> The males in my family average 6'1" to 6'3". My dads dad was 6'7". My moms side is a different story.  My sister is 5'11". The funny thing is, my daughter is 5'5".




You and your daughter have a hard time saying hi/goodbye heh?  


*Hogans Daughter: *"Hows the weather up there daddy?"


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

Her mother is 5'10" or so, dont know where she got the short gene from. A lot of people say my daughter looks like a shorter version of Taylor Swift the country singer. I dont thinks so but thats what everyone tells me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I try and keep myself feeling as young as possible.  I was very lucky to have the parents that God gave me. They were very young to be parents. My mom was 16 and my dad was 18 when I was born. My dad worked his fingers to the bone to give my sister and I what we needed and wanted.
> As for countries that I was in during conflicts..... Iraq, Bosnia, Afganistan, Somalia, South Africa (peace keeping UN missions) and Kirkuk. Got out right before the 911 shit took place. I was in Desert Storm and the small conflicts that followed.
> I like to go the Portland airport (when I can) when a unit is coming back state side and shake their hands. I know what they went through. Its tough returning to the real world after the shit you see in situations like that. The old saying "war is hell" is spot on.



sounds like you had to go thru some serious shit, and yet you are here, alive... i bet you are lucky about that!
yeah... War, War never changes... the old ones declare war, and send the young ones, to get killed for them, while the indutrial-military complex gets more power and money each day, sitting warm and dry on their fat,egocentric asses.
thinking about the next deadly weapon they could invent,advertise, and earn money for just for getting more and more and more money, until they can wipe their asses with a 1000 dollar bill,till they get wound. (and not beeing interested in anyones life, besides their own)

"Millions of people have nothing to eat, and no place to live...Who cares, im gonna buy me a new Benz tomorrow, from the money i made due to their death"

i simply hate those people... and they only have one natural enemy,whom they could not buy, or silence: Cancer.

that should mean no offense to anyone here! (except,he is one of those people.. but i dont believe that!)

you soldiers have to take the beating, the politicians and uberrich should get...
i can fully understand, that beeing there, shrapnell raining, and bullets whistling, as they pass you only by centimeters, can make you not only psychically instable, due to the immense pressure you have to bear there. It can, and probably will destroy you, till there is nothing left. the only chance to escape that, is a really strong heart, and personality.

my heart hurts, when i see all that cruelty out there... a church, worshipping satanic behavior more than godly... leaders that only think about control and power... and the neverending story, about people loving to hurt others, to gain personal power, just to feel themselves better, more important.

if there is a god in heaven, and it might be (just not material, more like some kind of energy)
he surely cries about, what his own creation does to itself.

A wonder has to happen, to pull humanity out of the black hole, it pushed itself in.

I worry about that each day, because i feel, not only me,personally has to help to make this wonder possible. each human, whether black,white,red etc ; whether christian,muslim,buddhist; whether old or young, wheter hetero,homo,or bisexual... everyone has to help....

Or we might end, like the Dinosaurs did. 
Roaches will be the new "Kings" of creation then.
Ironic,isnt it?

I fear the day, when the last Fish has been catched, the last Tree chopped down,and the last Animal has died. Because then,when its much too late, the Humans will see:
You cant eat Money.

just my 2 cents, i hope i didnt enraged someone from the team!

EDIT: here in germany body height is measured in metres. im 1.90


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

vs 






*You* have a winner imo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100425/4988_1181398496359_1270080446_502830_1914003_n840.jpg
> 
> vs
> 
> ...



hogans daughter looks WAY better, those country gal will loose with about 100% lower score! even the blonde,plastizised version!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

You know thats my gf in that pic not my daughter?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

:shadedshu

you still have a winner imo


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> You know thats my gf in that pic not my daughter?



lol. You have no idea how often I get that as well. I'm almost 7 years older than the mrs, and she looks young to begin with. Depending on how ragged work has me looking, she's either mistaken for my daughter on the really bad days, or my younger sister on the not so bad days. lol.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> You know thats my gf in that pic not my daughter?



errr... nice pick hogan! as said, you stayed young!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

So my output is going to be down a bit, I'm having issues with the T400 (P8600)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> errr... nice pick hogan! as said, you stayed young!


She keeps me pretty young feeling. She's 30, and on the go alllllllll the time.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> She keeps me pretty young feeling. She's 30, and on the go alllllllll the time.



30? really? i would have never guessed her older than 25... she also stayed young... seems to fit like a glove,eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So my output is going to be down a bit, I'm having issues with the T400 (P8600)



What kinda issues?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What kinda issues?



Random BSODs.  And this is my main school computer shadedshu (can't take the desktop to classes )
I've tried reinstalling the drivers because my friend with a W500 was having issues and new drivers fixed it, but if that doesn't work I'll nuke and reinstall Win7 (probably x64 this time around)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

tried running a memtest on it?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tried running a memtest on it?



Not yet, thanks!  I'll try that after school


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

My main rig won't be crunching for about 6 hours today, I'm worried it will heat the room up too much and I can't open the window due to the fact the screen is being repaired. (Don't want my cat going outside.) Plus I won't be home to keep an eye on it, as I have to check in on my father/attempt to locate a computer repair job. 

The good news is I almost have my second badge.


----------



## neoreif (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice one on the badge Radical Edward!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

@ION
as don recommended, try a memtest and go from there.  Wht kinda RAM that lappy uses?

@RANDAL
congrats on the badge bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ION
> as don recommended, try a memtest and go from there.  Wht kinda RAM that lappy uses?
> 
> @RANDAL
> congrats on the badge bro.



I'll give memtest a shot in a bit, it's DDR3 (not sure what speed--maybe PC3-13333)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn I have no spare DDR3 lappy memory laying around.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn I have no spare DDR3 lappy memory laying around.



I'm not sure if it's the RAM, if it is I'll either pick up some from Newegg & borrow some out of my dad's Thinkpad in the mean time, or RMA with Lenovo (but that would probably take a while)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

was just getting ahead of the ball incase


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 26, 2010)

Got the final stuff to get my #4 running. Should be crunching by tonight. Loading drivers/updates and running stress tests now. Im holding back on #5 for now. Will finish it after I start my new job and get money flowing in again.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

So I tested the memory and HDD of the T400, both of them passed, so if it keeps misbehaving I'm going to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Got the final stuff to get my #4 running. Should be crunching by tonight. Loading drivers/updates and running stress tests now. Im holding back on #5 for now. Will finish it after I start my new job and get money flowing in again.



Good job Hogan   If everything goes right I'll have #3 up and going in about one month or so.  Won't be a i7, but it'll be a quad 



[Ion] said:


> So I tested the memory and HDD of the T400, both of them passed, so if it keeps misbehaving I'm going to reinstall Windows.



hmmm, just do it dude.  If it keeps misbehaving of course.  Did you install anything recently that might be causing this?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job Hogan   If everything goes right I'll have #3 up and going in about one month or so.  Won't be a i7, but it'll be a quad
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, just do it dude.  If it keeps misbehaving of course.  Did you install anything recently that might be causing this?



Nope, I haven't installed anything new in a couple months.
What do you plan on #3 being?  An AII X4, a PII X4, an i5, etc?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nope, I haven't installed anything new in a couple months.
> What do you plan on #3 being?  An AII X4, a PII X4, an i5, etc?



Cheapest quad available, probably a Athlon X4.  Cheap little mobo with onboard (780G?) and a cheap little PSU.  I mean cheap as in price, not cheap as in brand.  I have a spare HDD here and some DDR2-DDR3 ram so that's all I need 

That'll be the rig I'll be using to give away for the contest then i'll get a i7


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cheapest quad available, probably a Athlon X4.  Cheap little mobo with onboard (780G?) and a cheap little PSU.  I mean cheap as in price, not cheap as in brand.  I have a spare HDD here and some DDR2-DDR3 ram so that's all I need
> 
> That'll be the rig I'll be using to give away for the contest then i'll get a i7



Well, I've been impressed with my Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H, it took my X4 955 to 3.9ghz (albeit with insane temps) on my Xiggy 963, I picked it up for $65 from Newegg...if you add some sort of HSF to the vREGs I'm sure you could get it to OC decently...I'm not sure what the max bus speed it'll do is because I did a straight multiplier OC + voltage increase for 3.9ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I've been impressed with my Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H, it took my X4 955 to 3.9ghz (albeit with insane temps) on my Xiggy 963, I picked it up for $65 from Newegg...if you add some sort of HSF to the vREGs I'm sure you could get it to OC decently...I'm not sure what the max bus speed it'll do is because I did a straight multiplier OC + voltage increase for 3.9ghz



I won't be overclocking it much if I do, I do plan on adding a HS to the vregs just for the sake of the vregs


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I won't be overclocking it much if I do, I do plan on adding a HS to the vregs just for the sake of the vregs



Well that's good, even at stock speeds I burnt my fingers on them...lesson learned, aluminum heatsink added


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 27, 2010)

I could have fried and egg on one of my 965 systems.  Even with a fan about 3 inches from them they are still very hot to the touch. Need to dry ice them I guess. :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2010)

ATTENTION CRUNCHERS sorry for caps 

Coming up the F@H team is going to be having a Chimp challenge(may 4). They can use everyones help to win this. So i am asking for the folding team that any cruncher that is willing to switch over to the F@H team for 20-30 days. Any power that you can give them be it a 8500gt to a i7 is welcome and would be helpful.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117911


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ATTENTION CRUNCHERS sorry for caps
> 
> Coming up the F@H team is going to be having a Chimp challenge(may 4). They can use everyones help to win this. So i am asking for the folding team that any cruncher that is willing to switch over to the F@H team for 20-30 days. Any power that you can give them be it a 8500gt to a i7 is welcome and would be helpful.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117911


Thanks p_o_s_pc. 

Guy's, we have an official thread for the contest now.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1870899#post1870899


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2010)

I was just getting ready to come in here and tell everyone that my WCG production will be paused for a couple of weeks for the Chimp challenge. lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

I guess our daily updates aren't going to be so good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

no our daily numbers is gonna be down for some days, 

imma join the challenge to, its for the team so its good


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2010)

If any of you wants to take a crunching break, now is a great time. The Folding Team has been invited to participate in this years Chimp Challenge. We need all the firepower that we can get folks and it will lasts for 20 or less days. I know some of you in here that crunch with i7 rigs, we need you. Info link HERE


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

I can lend 3 i7's (leave two for WCG). One of them has a X1650 and another one has a 8400GS. I know our WCG numbers are going to go down for a bit with some crunchers helping our folders; but it is all for a good cause and that is what we are all about

I received an email today from WCG that had the following link that talks about what we are doing as crunchers:
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/145/look-whos-curing-cancer.html


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll definitely be putting any nVidia GPUs over to ChimPowerUp, Buck only estimated around 1k PPD from my laptop, so I'm leaving it on WCG.  I'm not sure yet about the X4 955, I have a feeling I'll put it over on F@H for a while, but maybe switch it back to WCG at some point

EDIT:  The P8600 is still messed up, so I think I'm going to reinstall tonight


----------



## ERazer (Apr 27, 2010)

ill put my lonely gso for chimp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Imma be sensing buck a pm now, wanna discuss a few things with him.  I'll be helping out, I just don't know with what yet though


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Imma be sensing buck a pm now, wanna discuss a few things with him.  I'll be helping out, I just don't know with what yet though



Do you have any nVidia GPUs?  Or really any F@H-capable GPUs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Only ati, 5770's?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Only ati, 5770's?



Maybe 2-2.5k PPD each
Which isn't really all that impressive, considering I get ~3.5k/day out of my G80 8800GTS, and the GTX260, which is about on par in games, gets 7K+ PPD.  Maybe this should be continued in the F@H thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

I know they stink at folding but it's all I have and I want to help.  2.5k ppd is better than 0


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 27, 2010)

My #4 rig is down for a few hours. Started getting fatal application errors. Ran a disk checker and found some bad sectors, thanks Maxtor.  New HDD is in and loading XP.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

Maxtor is pretty good at that from my experience. If it's not Western Digital, I won't pay for it. Sure I have some Seagate hard drives around, but they were free.

Oh, and my rig is going to be down later on today. I'm giving the 160GB Toshiba to my GF for her lappy, as she's using a 80 gig at the moment. She needs the extra space for her artwork. So I'm not complaining. That and I'm going to be ordering a new 500GB soon.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 27, 2010)

I have had problems with Maxtor in the past, I should have know better.  I usually run WD's. Thats what I have in it now. Not a big deal, it was an old IDE drive I had laying around. Im just upset that I lost about 12 hours of CPU time, it failed during the night.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

That sucks dude. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

So my laptop is still acting poorly, so I'm going to re-install Win7 sometime tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> My #4 rig is down for a few hours. Started getting fatal application errors. Ran a disk checker and found some bad sectors, thanks Maxtor.  New HDD is in and loading XP.



maxtor = fail



[Ion] said:


> So my laptop is still acting poorly, so I'm going to re-install Win7 sometime tonight



Keep us posted


----------



## hat (Apr 27, 2010)

What, one HDD dies and suddenly the company produces nothing but defects?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

hat said:


> What, one HDD dies and suddenly the company produces nothing but defects?



Well, every single Maxtor drive I've ever had has had issues, so far no issues with WD so I always go with them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2010)

i have been running a maxtor (IDE) since 2006 almost 24/7(was ran in my first F@H rig and still is running in my cruncher)


----------



## hat (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, every single Maxtor drive I've ever had has had issues, so far no issues with WD so I always go with them



You're incredibly unfortunate. Out of all the HDD's I've ever seen have trouble, one was a really old 1GB seagate that just quit working one day, and a 250GB WD IDE drive that was sandwiched between two other hard drives (it died).


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 27, 2010)

hat said:


> What, one HDD dies and suddenly the company produces nothing but defects?


WD owns Maxtor now If Im remembering right. They bought them out a couple of years ago. So the Maxtor of today is much better. The old original Maxtor is freaking junk. Im not saying all of them, but I would say over the years of working in shops and personally, Maxtor is on the bottom of my list. Old Maxtor and Fujitsu = FAIL in my book. The Maxtor that died on me was manufactured in 2001.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 27, 2010)

oh, maxtors are indeed... crap.
they may not die instantly, me for example is running one for 6 years already... but after 2 years, its SMART was destroyed, which was probably related to the extreme temperature, this device outputs. 
in fact, its not much cooler than my raptor 150gb drive, and not much faster than my old 40gb IDE IBM Deskstar
well, its one of the first sata 1, so that may be a little old fashioned, more like an ide drive with an embedded sata adapter

what you say, is true, hat!
for desktops that may count, but laptop HDDs are the most common reason for damaged laptops, after display cracks, from what i know ;-)

depends all on what temperature, and shock the HDD has to take, also on the integrated technology, that should prevent head crashes due to temps/more especially shock


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, maxtors are indeed... crap.
> they may not die instantly, me for example is running one for 6 years already... but after 2 years, its SMART was destroyed, which was probably related to the extreme temperature, this device outputs.
> in fact, its not much cooler than my raptor 150gb drive, and not much faster than my old 40gb IDE *IBM Deskstar*
> well, its one of the first sata 1, so that may be a little old fashioned, more like an ide drive with an embedded sata adapter
> ...



Some of the best drives made. Havent owned one for quite a few years.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

Aah, the IBM Deathstar, I've had bad luck with those too


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2010)

mine hold for 9 years, till it died (i believe) suddenly... it wasnt recognized anymore,all of a sudden. but could also have been a bad IDE cable (havent tried yet)
it was in perfect condition otherwise

Ion, the drive that behaved shitty, is a maxtor diamondmax... the IBM always behaved fairly unflawed and stable ;-)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aah, the IBM* Deathstar*, I've had bad luck with those too


Hahahaha.... love it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2010)

hogan, i just remembered,that maxtor is belonging to seagate! i knew that, because i recently wanted to RMA a drive there (from Seagate) and the Maxtor drives were just another category of the RMA pages
just to let you know,not to correct you !


----------



## hat (Apr 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what you say, is true, hat!
> for desktops that may count, but laptop HDDs are the most common reason for damaged laptops, after display cracks, from what i know ;-)



I'm sure they are. It's amazing how careless pepople are with thier stuff. When I was a child, I saw how cautious my father was with his stuff, and he taught me to be cautious as he was... at first, I thought he was nuts and took it way too far, but as an adult, I now think that ordinary people are nuts with the way they treat thier stuff, heh


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2010)

hat said:


> I'm sure they are. It's amazing how careless pepople are with thier stuff. When I was a child, I saw how cautious my father was with his stuff, and he taught me to be cautious as he was... at first, I thought he was nuts and took it way too far, but as an adult, I now think that ordinary people are nuts with the way they treat thier stuff, heh



especially girls, like to treat tech very bad  ESPECIALLY Laptops! (going into the bed with them,incl. overheating)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

hat said:


> I'm sure they are. It's amazing how careless pepople are with thier stuff. When I was a child, I saw how cautious my father was with his stuff, and he taught me to be cautious as he was... at first, I thought he was nuts and took it way too far, but as an adult, I now think that ordinary people are nuts with the way they treat thier stuff, heh


agree 100%. You have to treat this stuff with TLC. Now fans on the other hand, I tend to break.  Fans and I dont get along very well. I have been known to throw things in the field behind my house now and then.  Bad short temper, bad bad.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> agree 100%. You have to treat this stuff with TLC. Now fans on the other hand, I tend to break.  Fans and I dont get along very well. I have been known to throw things in the field behind my house now and then.  Bad short temper, bad bad.



some bearings are very easy to damage, like magnet bearings, ball bearings and sleeve bearings... hydro bearings for example are very difficult to break. a friend of mine always sticks his foot in one of my arctic cooling F12, since a few weeks, just for spontaneously stopping it. neither the blades, nor the bearings got damaged till now, but the test series continues !


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> some bearings are very easy to damage, like magnet bearings, ball bearings and sleeve bearings... hydro bearings for example are very difficult to break. a friend of mine always sticks his foot in one of my arctic cooling F12, since a few weeks, just for spontaneously stopping it. neither the blades, nor the bearings got damaged till now, but the test series continues !


His foot? Your case on the floor?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> His foot? Your case on the floor?



yeah, but it was the fan off a big fat badass Monster Rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, every single Maxtor drive I've ever had has had issues, so far no issues with WD so I always go with them



two maxtor drives about 4 years ago or so and both died, never again.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> two maxtor drives about 4 years ago or so and both died, never again.



Same here, except I had like 6.  Maxtors may have gotten better, but I don't care to risk finding out when I know that WDs work fine and are very affordable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Same here, except I had like 6.  Maxtors may have gotten better, but I don't care to risk finding out when I know that WDs work fine and are very affordable



yeah, no need to risk it again with WD in the market


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> WD owns Maxtor now If Im remembering right. They bought them out a couple of years ago. So the Maxtor of today is much better. The old original Maxtor is freaking junk. Im not saying all of them, but I would say over the years of working in shops and personally, Maxtor is on the bottom of my list. Old Maxtor and Fujitsu = FAIL in my book. The Maxtor that died on me was manufactured in 2001.



Seagate owns Maxtor now. All Maxtors since perpendicular recording are rebadged Seagates. Nothing more, nothing less. Prior to that, they were their own company, and complete junk. Not anymore.

Maxtor and Seagate are one in the same. The only difference is usually the warranty period.

I've had the worst luck with pre-Seagate Maxtors. I've had the second worst luck with my WD drives from a few years back. Around the beggining of perpidicular, WD's quality seemed to be in the shitter. It's back now tho.

Samsung has been good to me so far as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Seagate owns Maxtor now. All Maxtors since perpendicular recording are rebadged Seagates. Nothing more, nothing less. Prior to that, they were their own company, and complete junk. Not anymore.
> 
> Maxtor and Seagate are one in the same. The only difference is usually the warranty period.
> 
> ...



I actually have an Hitachi SATA 160GB in my i7 cruncher.  I have had that drive for about 3 years or so now, working flawlessly.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Seagate owns Maxtor now. All Maxtors since perpendicular recording are rebadged Seagates. Nothing more, nothing less. Prior to that, they were their own company, and complete junk. Not anymore.
> 
> Maxtor and Seagate are one in the same. The only difference is usually the warranty period.
> 
> ...


I knew someone bought them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I knew someone bought them. Thanks for the info.



Now that Wile E mentioned that I remember I bought a Maxtor HDD for a friends build and it said "Manufactured By Seagate" on it.  There you have it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 28, 2010)

its like when you buy a Audi then its produced by VW


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its like when you buy a Audi then its produced by VW



or a Bugatti... the Bugatti Veyron features a 1001 PS V16 Motor, made by Volkswagen in Wolfsburg, just like a normal VW Golf, but in muuuuuuch smaller Batches!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

So I'm probably not going to be able to get around to reinstalling Windows on the laptop until Friday night or some time this weekend (final for the calculus class Friday morning), so it'll continue crunching until then, I've set it to reboot after each BSOD so at least I won't loose much crunching time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

That'll get the job done for now ION, keep us posted and good luck on your exam


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anybody heard of stanhemi?  I just shot him a PM, last time I checked he was having some pretty bad health issues.  Just a bit concerned since he hasn't been around since.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Has anybody heard of stanhemi?  I just shot him a PM, last time I checked he was having some pretty bad health issues.  Just a bit concerned since he hasn't been around since.



Nope....now that I think of it, I haven't


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, my rigs going to be crunching extra hard for the next few days. I'm mostly bed ridden at the moment and have to use my GF's laptop. 

I had a disagreement with a flight of stairs. :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just so everyone knows, my rigs going to be crunching extra hard for the next few days. I'm mostly bed ridden at the moment and have to use my GF's laptop.
> 
> I had a disagreement with a flight of stairs. :shadedshu



Ouch, sorry about that!  I guess it's good that the rigs are going to be on more


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, good for the team... I'm still and one piece. But my doctor told me to take it easy on my ankle. Said if it had twisted it just a bit more I might have done some permanent damage. I'm still hobbling around, just have to wear my combat boots that support my ankles if I do. 

Oh, and I'm going to have another cruncher online soon. Building a rig for a friend and he okay'd WCG/BONIC.


----------



## KieX (Apr 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, good for the team... I'm still and one piece. But my doctor told me to take it easy on my ankle. Said if it had twisted it just a bit more I might have done some permanent damage. I'm still hobbling around, just have to wear my combat boots that support my ankles if I do.
> 
> Oh, and I'm going to have another cruncher online soon. Building a rig for a friend and he okay'd WCG/BONIC.




Take care once you're healed!

Those accidents and the healing time may be bad, but the worst is once you're declared healed by a doctor. I was impatient and when I was "healed" went about my day as normal only to tear my muscles which had become weak from inactivity. What should have been a 6 week healing time became a 10 week healing process. :shadedshu I can't balance on that foot anymore which I find funny

On to happier things, good to hear about all the extra crunching power!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going to make sure I'm careful. Thanks for the advice. 

As for the cruncher, it's AMD Athlon II X2 240 Regor 2.8GHz. So it'll put out some decent PPD, he leaves his rig on 90% of the time anyways. So that's why he was okay with it. But it's going to be a nice little rig. Nothing super nice, but still pretty decent considering he was using a P4.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, that should be good for ~800/850 PPD


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 29, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## KieX (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like a very decent step up


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm wanting to get another 240 to replace my x2 4200+ a 3.6ghz AII is faster then a 2.7ghz AI 

*take a look at my FS thread,possibly buy something to help me fund a upgrade*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nope....now that I think of it, I haven't



Hopefully he's ok dude 



Radical_Edward said:


> Just so everyone knows, my rigs going to be crunching extra hard for the next few days. I'm mostly bed ridden at the moment and have to use my GF's laptop.
> 
> I had a disagreement with a flight of stairs. :shadedshu



Damn dude, good to know you are still in one piece bro, hope you get better soon bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

Well guys, I heard back from Stanhemi.  

This was my PM to him:

*"Hey dude, just wanted to check up how were you doing, your health better bro? Well hope you are doing good man, get back at me soon."*

Here was his response:
_Hi
I think a lot about you guys and I'm bored of not being able to be present at tpu

Unfortunately my health keep deteriorating a lot and i'm waiting for a surgery to remove a mass in my throat.I am now living with my sister and i need a oxygen mask cause the mass block my airway.I lost a lot of weight since I can barely eat, but the children of my sister helps me to keep the faith.

the bad new is
I can not start radiotherapy for my thyroid gland before the surgery.

I'll let you know if a change occurs and i inform my sister stéphanie to let you know if something happen to me.

Thanks
god bless you
stanley_


Hopefully his sister will never have to contact me or any of us   My prayers go out to him


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not religious and I don't pray, but I will be thinking about him


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 29, 2010)

Best of wishes to that man.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 30, 2010)

So, I'd hate to double post... But....

I just got Assassin's Creed II Yesterday, and it is more than likely going to affect my PPD output. Game is VERY enjoyable. Better than the first one by far. Although it makes me want my 5770 that much more...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So, I'd hate to double post... But....
> 
> I just got Assassin's Creed II Yesterday, and it is more than likely going to affect my PPD output. Game is VERY enjoyable. Better than the first one by far. Although it makes me want my 5770 that much more...



I know what you mean...I've been feeling the same way about Halo recently 
At least its only the laptop that I'm gaming on and slowing down WCG on


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I know what you mean...I've been feeling the same way about Halo recently
> At least its only the laptop that I'm gaming on and slowing down WCG on



I need to get a Video card for the X2 rig so i don't have to slow WCG down on my i7 when i game...I am starting to get into games again


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

I nuked the laptop and did a fresh install of Win7 Pro x64, so it should do ~10% more PPD (x64 vs x32).


----------



## blkhogan (May 1, 2010)

Im down a rig for a few days. The psu on my FX5000 is just to unstable to chance it. Started getting BSOD's and windows errors.  Dont need to loose a whole system, so I shut it down.  Should be back up Wed or Thurs when I get a new psu from the Egg.


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm going to make sure I'm careful. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> As for the cruncher, it's AMD Athlon II X2 240 Regor 2.8GHz. So it'll put out some decent PPD, he leaves his rig on 90% of the time anyways. So that's why he was okay with it. But it's going to be a nice little rig. Nothing super nice, but still pretty decent considering he was using a P4.



My Athlon II 240 clocked to 3.5GHz on less than stock voltage 



Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, I heard back from Stanhemi.



That's terrible... I say we all crunch in his name to show him our ongoing support... provided he gives us his WCG password, heh


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

hat said:


> My Athlon II 240 clocked to 3.5GHz on less than stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible... I say we all crunch in his name to show him our ongoing support... provided he gives us his WCG password, heh



Anybody else down to do that?  I'll do it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2010)

pm me the details if you get his username thing and password


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pm me the details if you get his username thing and password



You got it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2010)

thx bro

im of to bed, sooo freakin tired, party and bullsh** you know


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx bro
> 
> im of to bed, sooo freakin tired, party and bullsh** you know



sleep well dude


----------



## PaulieG (May 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, I heard back from Stanhemi.
> 
> This was my PM to him:
> 
> ...



Should we be doing something for him? Hmm...


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You got it



Me too


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Should we be doing something for him? Hmm...



I asked a while back and he doesn't want anything from us, he just asked me to keep crunching.



hat said:


> Me too



I'll send him a message shortly


----------



## blkhogan (May 2, 2010)

Please send me the info. I will dedicate one of my machines to him. Its the least I can do, that and pray.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Please send me the info. I will dedicate one of my machines to him. Its the least I can do, that and pray.



Thank you bro, I already sent him the message, might be a few days before we see an answer.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

Count me in, I'll crunch for him!


----------



## KieX (May 2, 2010)

+1 PM me the details and I'll set up my Q8400 under his name. We got him covered here so I wish him the best of luck in getting better!

Oh, and here is another addition to the team:
(Going to get it up today if all goes well)


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

That's awesome!  I'm guessing based on the Megahalems you plan to OC?

BTW, the H50 has finally been ordered, I wasn't able to order the Gentle Typhoon due to budget constraints, but it should be here by Wednesday and then I'll OC some more


----------



## aCid888* (May 2, 2010)

Considering a 1055T, whats the word on these for WCG????


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> +1 PM me the details and I'll set up my Q8400 under his name. We got him covered here so I wish him the best of luck in getting better!
> 
> Oh, and here is another addition to the team:
> (Going to get it up today if all goes well)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/New Gear.jpg



awesome, I'll keep you posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

Well guys, this is what Stan had to say about crunching under his name.


_thank you for keeping my name alive I appreciated it.
Today is a bad day for me my blood oxygen is at 84,I feel like I was breathing through a straw.

here my name and password
username: *****
password: *****

I could not thank each one could you do it for me please
thanks a lot
stanley_



If you guys are interested please PM me requesting his info.


ION/HAT/Hogan, I'm sending you guys the details now, see you there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 2, 2010)

im in on it

pm me the details bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im in on it
> 
> pm me the details bro



you too, sending now.  Sorry forgot you had asked too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 2, 2010)

lol 
woot you're soon on 1.5 mil bro, gratz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol
> woot you're soon on 1.5 mil bro, gratz



Thanks bro.  I gave about 200k to jrracing, like 200k or so to [ION], and now whatever to stan hemi, I could have been almost at 2million.  However this goes to show what TPU is really made out of 

If i forgot anybody in the PM let me know please, I have my i7 switched over already


----------



## mjkmike (May 2, 2010)

Send that info on to me also. I'll put my i7 930 on for him
He should have a slice of pie in a few days.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

I'm switching my rigs over to his account, he'll get my laptop tonight and then my X4 955 until the Chimp Challenge


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 2, 2010)

how do you guys change user?


----------



## mstenholm (May 2, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Considering a 1055T, whats the word on these for WCG????



So far 13 X6 1055 has returend work for WCG and the average is 2799 PPD based on 24/7 run.

http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&teamid=&st=100&or=12


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 2, 2010)

seems very low imo

not that much more than a 965


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how do you guys change user?



Open up BOINC, detach from WCG, and reattach using his credentials


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 2, 2010)

thank you, up and running


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 2, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> So far 13 X6 1055 has returend work for WCG and the average is 2799 PPD based on 24/7 run.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&teamid=&st=100&or=12



is that overclocked?


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I'll be off of WCG for a few weeks. I got my rig switched over to folding for the Chimp Challenge. Switched it over last night to get a few work units in to make sure everything is OK.

I'll be back as soon as the challenge is over.


----------



## hat (May 2, 2010)

I know the challenge starts on the 5th, but when does it end?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 2, 2010)

about 20 days later, +-


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

hat said:


> I know the challenge starts on the 5th, but when does it end?



Once we hit 20million points, so about 20-30 days


----------



## hat (May 2, 2010)

So it's based on getting 20 million points? Is there a cutoff time for the contest to end wether we get 20 million or not (not insituating that we won't)?


----------



## mstenholm (May 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that overclocked?



That is the problem with this kind of information taken from a statistic - we don't know all the variables. I'm sure that some are overclocked, some could be set to only run low % CPU usage and then have the 500 MHz gain on these 2-3 cores that are running.

In order to get real valid data you need to either do it your self or let a trustworthy person do the test for you.


----------



## KieX (May 3, 2010)

The good: i7 rig is now up and running (at stock for now) linky1 linky2
The bad: Q8400 down until I can find some time to dig up an old HDD to run it



[Ion] said:


> That's awesome!  I'm guessing based on the Megahalems you plan to OC?



That's the intention! Just need to find some free time to actually get round to it.



Chicken Patty said:


> awesome, I'll keep you posted



I'll send you a PM when that rig is up again, hopefully a couple days max


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

Cool!  I'd offer you an HDD, but for the price of shipping it to London you could probably find one cheaper locally


----------



## KieX (May 3, 2010)

Cheers buddy! I know I got some old IDE drives that are fine for the job. The problem is knowing which pile of mess to look under.  

I should find it soon though I'm planning to do a proper tidy up of my room. Heat and dust is becoming an issue with all the rigs I intend to have running WCG and F@H, so I need some clean air/ventilation.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Cheers buddy! I know I got some old IDE drives that are fine for the job. The problem is knowing which pile of mess to look under.
> 
> I should find it soon though I'm planning to do a proper tidy up of my room. Heat and dust is becoming an issue with all the rigs I intend to have running WCG and F@H, so I need some clean air/ventilation.



Temperatures are an issue, it's getting up to 90F frequently here, so the computer is having to spend a large part of the time turned off to keep it from getting any hotter.  And that's just with one rig


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Temperatures are an issue, it's getting up to 90F frequently here, so the computer is having to spend a large part of the time turned off to keep it from getting any hotter.  And that's just with one rig



Ion, if you were closer, I'd give you the extra AC I have sitting in the garage.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ion, if you were closer, I'd give you the extra AC I have sitting in the garage.



Well, we have central AC, but we don't run it much unless it gets to over 90F to save electricity...which makes some sense I guess, but it's still damn hot.  We'll probably start using the AC more in late May, in which case I'll probably be able to run the computer a bit more as well (and the H50, due to arrive Wednesday, should at least keep the X4 955 cooler, if not the room)
Thanks though


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, we have central AC, but we don't run it much unless it gets to over 90F to save electricity...which makes some sense I guess, but it's still damn hot.  We'll probably start using the AC more in late May, in which case I'll probably be able to run the computer a bit more as well (and the H50, due to arrive Wednesday, should at least keep the X4 955 cooler, if not the room)
> Thanks though



it's starting to get ridiculously hot and humid here in Miami.  Thank god when I get home it's already a bit cooler.  My room with both rigs crunching and the heat outside, holy crap


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 4, 2010)

I think im gonna put to work this old intel 667mhz i just rebuilded


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I think im gonna put to work this old intel 667mhz i just rebuilded



Something is something, but might cost more to have it running that what it'll produce.  Might not be worth it.


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 4, 2010)

Every calculation to help fight cancer and poverty is a good calculation big or not.
Anyway a 667mhz is not really high in wattage and i wont put any fan on it. i just have a big ass aluminium cooler to put on it. Fanless there will be no power consumption except for psu but even for it the psu will run so cool because of low cpu wattage ill just remove the psu fan. 
I got it for free so will curnch until it blows for almost free.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Every calculation to help fight cancer and poverty is a good calculation big or not.
> Anyway a 667mhz is not really high in wattage and i wont put any fan on it. i just have a big ass aluminium cooler to put on it. Fanless there will be no power consumption except for psu but even for it the psu will run so cool because of low cpu wattage ill just remove the psu fan.
> I got it for free so will curnch until it blows for almost free.



That's why I said something is something.


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 4, 2010)

btw can you find me the wattage of this intel pentium 3 667mhz ? ive been searching but not found it yet.


----------



## hat (May 4, 2010)

Look for the stepping (it should look something like SL2HA—the code for my really old P2). Type it onto google and you should get the specs page from Intel.


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 4, 2010)

Ive just mounted it already installed everything  and put the paste and heatsink...i wont take it off again lol  i just wanted an approximate


----------



## hat (May 4, 2010)

Hmm... post a pic of cpu-z open and I'll see if I can find the code I mentioned earlier


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 4, 2010)

nevermind this computer is stored for now. subjext closed ill find somewhere else. theres already setted wattage whatever the code if you cant tell it like that just forget it i got other stuff to do than to spend my time looking for codes lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> btw can you find me the wattage of this intel pentium 3 667mhz ? ive been searching but not found it yet.



its around 18 w


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its around 18 w



Thank for a short and sweet answer.  Thats the problem here most of the times... You ask for the maximum wattage of something and those guys absolutely need the serial numbers. If the class of cpu is 85 to 120 watts for example then no need to seek serial numbers to find that the maximum wattage is 120 watts. Dang!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2010)

np 


i hate too complicated answers, dont get half of it 

i just looked at intels processor finder and all the 667 pIII were at 17.5w


----------



## MohawkAngel (May 4, 2010)

nice thx  so i could barely use an external laptop 60w psu for my mobo lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Thank for a short and sweet answer.  Thats the problem here most of the times... You ask for the maximum wattage of something and those guys absolutely need the serial numbers. If the class of cpu is 85 to 120 watts for example then no need to seek serial numbers to find that the maximum wattage is 120 watts. Dang!!!



You can try looking here, it's a interesting page anyways 

http://www.cpu-world.com/


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> it's starting to get ridiculously hot and humid here in Miami.  Thank god when I get home it's already a bit cooler.  My room with both rigs crunching and the heat outside, holy crap



Ugh, the humidity is just as bad as the heat.  It wasn't so hot yesterday, so I had things on 24/7, but today is promising to be extremely hot, (it's already almost 85f and not even 9 am), so things are likely going to get shut off at some point


----------



## ERazer (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ugh, the humidity is just as bad as the heat.  It wasn't so hot yesterday, so I had things on 24/7, but today is promising to be extremely hot, (it's already almost 85f and not even 9 am), so things are likely going to get shut off at some point



aye its getting hot, im down on one cruncher on day time


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

Don't have a thermometer, don't even think I want to know how hot my room is. When it's freezing outside I have all my windows open and I still find it too hot to sleep with any bed sheets or duvet. Biggest problem I have is no airflow through my room, so heat just keeps building up and dust gets regurgitated by the crunchers.

Anyone know what safe temps for i7 920 are? I'm crunching away at stock speeds atm and it hovers around 60C (peaks at 65C).


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Don't have a thermometer, don't even think I want to know how hot my room is. When it's freezing outside I have all my windows open and I still find it too hot to sleep with any bed sheets or duvet. Biggest problem I have is no airflow through my room, so heat just keeps building up and dust gets regurgitated by the crunchers.
> 
> Anyone know what safe temps for i7 920 are? I'm crunching away at stock speeds atm and it hovers around 60C (peaks at 65C).



60 to 65 are safe (have been for me at times). I would try to stay under 70 C though


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> 60 to 65 are safe (have been for me at times). I would try to stay under 70 C though



Hmm.. sounds like I may not have much OC headroom :shadedshu Certainly not as summer approaches. 

Is there a big heat difference when you overclock on stock volts? My Vid is 1.2V exactly


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2010)

its mainly the speed that determins the heat on the i7's imo, voltage is not the biggest issue, i saw a temp drop on 8c from 3900 down to 3700 on my CO at the same voltage
but it does have a little influence, but only little


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

Cool that's the sort of idea I wanted to get. I guess I won't trully know until I start playing around when I get the time. Rather than out-right performance would rather get a stable and not too-hot cruncher.

Looks like noob day for me  Anyone know of a good guide to OC'ing X58 or can PM me their current BIOS setup?


----------



## onepost (May 4, 2010)

ok guys i just got into crunching and had a quick question - best upgrade from amd 965?  i was thinking i7 930 as i have a microcenter nearby.  I will be using PC for crunching and gaming so should i go i7 860 for the same price?  or is it even worth the money/trouble?


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

onepost said:


> ok guys i just got into crunching and had a quick question - best upgrade from amd 965?  i was thinking i7 930 as i have a microcenter nearby.  I will be using PC for crunching and gaming so should i go i7 860 for the same price?  or is it even worth the money/trouble?



Heya! Fill in your system specs, so we can get a better idea. My guess is you already have a decent AMD setup, so possibly just update to the new 6-core 1099T. It should be close to an i7 setup but without having to spend on a whole new system.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Cool that's the sort of idea I wanted to get. I guess I won't trully know until I start playing around when I get the time. Rather than out-right performance would rather get a stable and not too-hot cruncher.
> 
> Looks like noob day for me  Anyone know of a good guide to OC'ing X58 or can PM me their current BIOS setup?



i keep mine at max 75c, and its a CO so its kinda okay, 
here is a guide http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108526 its pretty nice

are you using that mega cooler on the picture?

with that you can do 3.9 24/7 easily imo

bclk 195, multi at 20x, vcore at 1.250 maybe less or more, but you can try 1.3 first and work your way down, its not dangerous at that voltage, turn off all speedstepping thingies in bios




onepost said:


> ok guys i just got into crunching and had a quick question - best upgrade from amd 965?  i was thinking i7 930 as i have a microcenter nearby.  I will be using PC for crunching and gaming so should i go i7 860 for the same price?  or is it even worth the money/trouble?



the i7's are waaaaaaaay better than ANY PII at crunching, it even rapes the new 6core from amd 

i think the new 6core puts out 3000ppd a day, and the i7 is like 4500 oc'et .ofc.
afaik


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

Thing is the cost of a new i7 rig would not be worth the difference a 6-core amd would make. Hope that makes as much sense as it did in my head. i7 build is twice the price of a 6core amd.. but not twice the performance.  -ninja edit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Thing is the cost of a new i7 rig would not be worth the difference a 6-core amd would make. Hope that makes as much sense as it did in my head. i7 build is twice the price of a 6core amd.. but not twice the performance.  -ninja edit



right on that part, so if you want a affordable cruncher/ gamer then its a 6core phenom

but if you really dont have a budget then a i7 980X


----------



## onepost (May 4, 2010)

Well if i sold amd board for $125 and chip for $150 i get $275 total towards i7 purchase.  Currently the amd 1090t is $300 and i would keep the msi board so cost to switch is ~$150.  

The intel route would cost about $350 (open box mobo at newegg is currently 130 and microcenter is $200 for chip).  this option would be about $75 more.  Not significant really in my mind.


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

onepost said:


> Well if i sold amd board for $125 and chip for $150 i get $275 total towards i7 purchase.  Currently the amd 1090t is $300 and i would keep the msi board so cost to switch is ~$150.
> 
> The intel route would cost about $350 (open box mobo at newegg is currently 130 and microcenter is $200 for chip).  this option would be about $75 more.  Not significant really in my mind.



In that case go i7, when price is not a factor, i7 still has the performance crown


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

onepost said:


> Well if i sold amd board for $125 and chip for $150 i get $275 total towards i7 purchase.  Currently the amd 1090t is $300 and i would keep the msi board so cost to switch is ~$150.
> 
> The intel route would cost about $350 (open box mobo at newegg is currently 130 and microcenter is $200 for chip).  this option would be about $75 more.  Not significant really in my mind.



An i7 is definitely faster...an i7 930 @ 4ghz should crank out a bit over 4k/day (a bit less than I get on all of my rigs together).  If you're interested in crunching until then, you should be able to get ~2800/day out of your X4 965.  Check out the guide in my sig


----------



## onepost (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> An i7 is definitely faster...an i7 930 @ 4ghz should crank out a bit over 4k/day (a bit less than I get on all of my rigs together).  If you're interested in crunching until then, you should be able to get ~2800/day out of your X4 965.  Check out the guide in my sig



I have been crunching - currently 24/7 on an amd 550 @ 3.5 in my htpc and prob half the day on the 965.


----------



## blkhogan (May 5, 2010)

I wont be on much the next few weeks. Im in the running for a job with the local police department, so I will be concentraiting on that. Been uping my workout times in the evenings to prepair for the academy and such. Will keep you guys updated as things happen.


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I wont be on much the next few weeks. Im in the running for a job with the local police department, so I will be concentraiting on that. Been uping my workout times in the evenings to prepair for the academy and such. Will keep you guys updated as things happen.



Nice! Good luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ugh, the humidity is just as bad as the heat.  It wasn't so hot yesterday, so I had things on 24/7, but today is promising to be extremely hot, (it's already almost 85f and not even 9 am), so things are likely going to get shut off at some point



If I would have had glasses on, they would have fogged up as I entered my room now when I arrived home.  God, it's sooo hot.  Both rigs plus a 5770 folding, I don't know how Imma do it, but none of them are getting shut off!


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

My output is going to drop tomorrow, the H50 is scheduled to arrive, so I'll spend the evening setting it up and testing it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If I would have had glasses on, they would have fogged up as I entered my room now when I arrived home.  God, it's sooo hot.  Both rigs plus a 5770 folding, I don't know how Imma do it, but none of them are getting shut off!



Heat is so bad in here too. I also volt-modded the 8600GT to get alittle more points out of it.. Just more heat put into the room. Also i am going to set the overclock higher on the X2 and on the i7(when i get the new PSU)


btw sorry but my output is going to be limited just to the P4's for awhile.


----------



## blkhogan (May 5, 2010)

Were is this heat you speak of? It was all of about 43 here today. Snow in the hills. Im still running heat. :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Heat is so bad in here too. I also volt-modded the 8600GT to get alittle more points out of it.. Just more heat put into the room. Also i am going to set the overclock higher on the X2 and on the i7(when i get the new PSU)
> 
> 
> btw sorry but my output is going to be limited just to the P4's for awhile.



I really think that due to heat output/temps the Chimp Challenge should really be done in January or February or some cold month


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My output is going to drop tomorrow, the H50 is scheduled to arrive, so I'll spend the evening setting it up and testing it



have fun and keep us posted.  Most importantly get us pics


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> have fun and keep us posted.  Most importantly get us pics



Oh, I'll get lots of pics..I'll post some here and the rest you'll have to wait for


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

no offense, but ill keep crunching for Stanhemi, that is more important to me than the Chimp thing, 
even though i dont know the guy in any way, i feel sorry for him and the shit he is going through.
so until there is better news from him this rig is crunching for him.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 5, 2010)

Good news. My PPD is going to be going up quite a bit as of next week. Waiting on Newegg to ship the order. (Building a rig for a friend. He leaves his PC on 90% of the time.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no offense, but ill keep crunching for Stanhemi, that is more important to me than the Chimp thing,
> even though i dont know the guy in any way, i feel sorry for him and the shit he is going through.
> so until there is better news from him this rig is crunching for him.



I have both of my rigs still on WCG, my i7 is crunching for him.  I got both of my 5770's for the Chimp Challenge though



Radical_Edward said:


> Good news. My PPD is going to be going up quite a bit as of next week. Waiting on Newegg to ship the order. (Building a rig for a friend. He leaves his PC on 90% of the time.)


Great dude,


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

The H50 still hasn't arrived (and it's nearly 7 here), so I doubt it's coming today.  UPS usually comes before 3 for us.  This is the only time that it has ever been here past 5:30


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The H50 still hasn't arrived (and it's nearly 7 here), so I doubt it's coming today.  UPS usually comes before 3 for us.  This is the only time that it has ever been here past 5:30



What does the tracking say?


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What does the tracking say?



"Out for Delivery": tracking linky


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> "Out for Delivery": tracking linky



So did it get there at all?


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So did it get there at all?



Not yet, so I really doubt that it will shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not yet, so I really doubt that it will shadedshu



sucks man , hopefully it comes early tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

So it came!










More and better pics to come in the review!
Honestly, I must say I'm a bit disappointed, with 2 fans (no shroud) my 3.4ghz setting undervolted to 1.28v is running right at 45c...still about 10c better than the Xigmatek, but I was really hoping for 40c load @ 3.4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So it came!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/P1010840.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/P1010860.jpg
> 
> ...



You have to keep in mind it's a very low end water cooling system, I still think it performs kick ass for what it is!  glad you got it and glad your temps are running much lower dude


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

Glad to hear that you got it. 45*C under load isn't bad at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Glad to hear that you got it. 45*C under load isn't bad at all.



Im hitting about 48ºc right now, 3.4 GHz @ 1.262v.  running a Xiggy S1283 since I got rid of my H50 a while back.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

I hit 41-42*C under load with my Zalman at 100% normally. But I don't have my processor OC'd yet....


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You have to keep in mind it's a very low end water cooling system, I still think it performs kick ass for what it is!  glad you got it and glad your temps are running much lower dude



Yeah, 45c isn't bad at all...but I was just hoping for more I guess.  I read a post in the H50 thread where someone was getting 40c load on his stock-clocked X4 965, so that's what I was hoping to get.  How would I go about using the H50 screws with a shroud, when I try to do the method that I read here:


digibucc said:


> it is possible though. you screw the inside of each fan to the rad, and then using regular fan screws screw one of the fans to the case.  it's a little odd but stable and works great.



I'm unable to get the screws to go through just one side of the fan (won't make the needed angle).  I'm assuming I'm just doing something wrong, I'll post pics of the issue tomorrow, maybe I'll just get longer screws

@Rad_Ed:  Thanks! 

EDIT:


Chicken Patty said:


> Im hitting about 48ºc right now, 3.4 GHz @ 1.262v.  running a Xiggy S1283 since I got rid of my H50 a while back.



So basically my H50 is performing about the same as your HDT-S1283?  I'm at the same clocks and a slightly higher voltage (1.28).  That's a bit of a disappointment


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, 45c isn't bad at all...but I was just hoping for more I guess.  I read a post in the H50 thread where someone was getting 40c load on his stock-clocked X4 965, so that's what I was hoping to get.  How would I go about using the H50 screws with a shroud, when I try to do the method that I read here:
> 
> 
> I'm unable to get the screws to go through just one side of the fan (won't make the needed angle).  I'm assuming I'm just doing something wrong, I'll post pics of the issue tomorrow, maybe I'll just get longer screws
> ...



Remember my rig is on a tech station, I was getting 36-38ºc with the single Corsair fan with this setup, can't compare dude.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Remember my rig is on a tech station, I was getting 36-38ºc with the single Corsair fan with this setup, can't compare dude.



Why would your setup be so much cooler?  I run my rig with the side off (back fan as intake) so it should be within a couple C of a tech station/open bench, no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why would your setup be so much cooler?  I run my rig with the side off (back fan as intake) so it should be within a couple C of a tech station/open bench, no?



I don't know dude, the tech bench helps a lot even if your side panel is open.  Nothing like a tech bench 

However, make sure your pump is plugged to the PSU, try new TIM, the TIM it brings is great, but it's too much of it.  Tighten or loosen your block a bit, see if any small adjustment helps a bit.  I once had it too tight, loosening it up a bit helped for a degree or two.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't know dude, the tech bench helps a lot even if your side panel is open.  Nothing like a tech bench
> 
> However, make sure your pump is plugged to the PSU, try new TIM, the TIM it brings is great, but it's too much of it.  Tighten or loosen your block a bit, see if any small adjustment helps a bit.  I once had it too tight, loosening it up a bit helped for a degree or two.



I don't have any spare TIM, that'll have to wait until I can order some, I'll try loosening/tightening the block a bit tomorrow (a bit tired now and don't feel like messing with comp).  It's odd that a tech station would do that, it makes me want to try my rig on my spare mobo tray.

BTW, what were your ambients, I just realized that my ambients were 28c (83F), so probably higher than yours


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't have any spare TIM, that'll have to wait until I can order some, I'll try loosening/tightening the block a bit tomorrow (a bit tired now and don't feel like messing with comp).  It's odd that a tech station would do that, it makes me want to try my rig on my spare mobo tray.
> 
> BTW, what were your ambients, I just realized that my ambients were 28c (83F), so probably higher than yours



take your time bro, enjoy the rig for now dude 

Yeah, my ambients were lower, I would say about 72-75ºf


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> take your time bro, enjoy the rig for now dude
> 
> Yeah, my ambients were lower, I would say about 72-75ºf



Well, that alone is almost half of the difference, that makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that alone is almost half of the difference, that makes me feel a lot better!



yeah man of course, try to get your ambient around that and see if the temps drop to what you expected, 82-83ºf is freakin' hot bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, that's pretty hot. 

I got my ambient temps down quite a bit today, right now my CPU is 36*C under full load.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man of course, try to get your ambient around that and see if the temps drop to what you expected, 82-83ºf is freakin' hot bro





Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, that's pretty hot.
> 
> I got my ambient temps down quite a bit today, right now my CPU is 36*C under full load.



I'll see (maybe I'll get some temp reading in the middle of the night when it's pleasantly cool), the parents don't much like running the AC due to the power usage, so until it gets up above 90 we just have the windows open :shadedshu , so high temps are a fact of life between April and October


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, that's pretty hot.
> 
> I got my ambient temps down quite a bit today, right now my CPU is 36*C under full load.



Ambient temps is the biggest difference you'll see in temps.  That and fans, but a good drop in ambient temps does a heck of a difference. Like night and day.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll see (maybe I'll get some temp reading in the middle of the night when it's pleasantly cool), the parents don't much like running the AC due to the power usage, so until it gets up above 90 we just have the windows open :shadedshu , so high temps are a fact of life between April and October


That sucks. Sorry to hear it dude.   




Chicken Patty said:


> Ambient temps is the biggest difference you'll see in temps.  That and fans, but a good drop in ambient temps does a heck of a difference. Like night and day.


Sometimes night is a big help for me. Before I had AC I'd open the windows at night and let in all the cool night air.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear it dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes night is a big help for me. Before I had AC I'd open the windows at night and let in all the cool night air.



The cool air overnight is nice, I have a big fan in the window that runs at max speed all night bringing in cool air...so when I wake up temps are usually a couple C lower than when I go to bed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The cool air overnight is nice, I have a big fan in the window that runs at max speed all night bringing in cool air...so when I wake up temps are usually a couple C lower than when I go to bed



yeah bro, helps a lot.  Try to set your room cooler and you'll see


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, helps a lot.  Try to set your room cooler and you'll see



Well do, hopefully I'll see some pretty "cool" results tomorrow.  Also, any idea how to make AMD Overdrive automatically apply settings at startup?  I'm using it to undervolt in smaller increments than the BIOS will allow (it's stable at one notch below stock in the BIOS, but not two, and I use AMD Overdrive to put it between those)


----------



## hat (May 6, 2010)

If it's a difference that small, it's not worth it, the power consumption/heat output won't change that much.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

hat said:


> If it's a difference that small, it's not worth it, the power consumption/heat output won't change that much.



Well, it can't hurt, right? 
I know it doesn't help much, it only drops the temps ~1c, but that's better than nothing if I can get it to work


----------



## hat (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, it *can* hurt. If you're at the lowest stable notch in the BIOS and you're trying to fine-tweak it even lower, you're *really* pushing yourself to the very edge of the cliff of stability, with a strong wind blowing...







Also, what if you happen to make a miscalculation while crunching or folding? What if you make the problem you were trying to solve _worse_ by sending in bad units? Sado say, measure twice, cut once.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

hat said:


> Yeah, it *can* hurt. If you're at the lowest stable notch in the BIOS and you're trying to fine-tweak it even lower, you're *really* pushing yourself to the very edge of the cliff of stability, with a strong wind blowing...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/ion.jpg
> 
> Also, what if you happen to make a miscalculation while crunching or folding? What if you make the problem you were trying to solve _worse_ by sending in bad units? Sado say, measure twice, cut once.



LOL nice pic 
At the lower voltage, it passes 24 hours of LinX and Prime95 Blend, so I'll assume it's stable, but I guess I'll just leave it as-is so I know I don't have any issues (I've been running it at 3.4ghz/1.28v since the day I got it)


----------



## hat (May 6, 2010)

Exactly how far apart are the voltage settings in your BIOS?


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

hat said:


> Exactly how far apart are the voltage settings in your BIOS?



.075.  So stock it's 1.35, I set it to 1.275 in the BIOS, 1.2 = instant fail even at 3ghz, it runs perfectly stable at 1.24v.

I know, it's a shitty board, I picked it up for $60 shipped from Newegg, but now I have a job so it is due for a replacement next (or maybe GPU).  Current plan is a 790FX-GD70


----------



## hat (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, I would just leave it set to 1.275 in the BIOS


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

hat said:


> Yeah, I would just leave it set to 1.275 in the BIOS



Will do, I don't want to damage the X4 955, even if I do plan on replacing it with an X6.  I'm still very happy with my OC/UV and the new temps on the H50, so I'll deal


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Will do, I don't want to damage the X4 955, even if I do plan on replacing it with an X6.  I'm still very happy with my OC/UV and the new temps on the H50, so I'll deal



You can do this to have them boot at these settings. Under MISC.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You can do this to have them boot at these settings. Under MISC.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/Capture045.jpg



THANK YOU!  Now I can also have AMD overdrive set the fans at 100%, but retain the ability to change them if I want (vs just setting them to 100% in BIOS)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

AOD is very convenient dude


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

I tried mounting the H50 as exhaust instead of intake, with the side panel off it made no difference and with it on temps went up 5c!  So it's staying as intake
I also tried loosening/tightening the WB setup, which had no effect


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

i could not resist 

just took it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i could not resist
> 
> just took it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/sol1.jpg




Man that is fricken beautiful!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i could not resist
> 
> just took it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/sol1.jpg



i had that very same lookout out of my window!


----------



## KieX (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i could not resist
> 
> just took it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/sol1.jpg



What am I doing in London!? :shadedshu 

That picture has me thinking I need myself some holidays, thanks, it's lifted up my day!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i had that very same lookout out of my window!



its nice with such a view sometimes, or always



KieX said:


> What am I doing in London!? :shadedshu
> 
> That picture has me thinking I need myself some holidays, thanks, it's lifted up my day!



im glad to hear that bro,


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i could not resist
> 
> just took it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/sol1.jpg



If I PM you my email, could you email it to me so I could have it without the TPU watermark?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

here http://www.myupload.dk/handleupload/da0b93b47fcf66dcf19647b68ae148011273184695

just press the zoom thingie

that should be in full size without watermarks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i could not resist
> 
> just took it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/sol1.jpg



holy s**T!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

hehe

maybe i should go to the beach tomorrow and take some more pics, its only 1 mile away, if the weather behaves


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hehe
> 
> maybe i should go to the beach tomorrow and take some more pics, its only 1 mile away, if the weather behaves



I really think you should bro, take a few shots, I can use a new wallpaper


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

will see what i can do, i could take the GF with me, should be nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will see what i can do, i could take the GF with me, should be nice


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

I may be getting a new cruncher onboard for us.  My father (WCG: mpresler) said that he might be willing to switch, as he doesn't care what team he's part of.


----------



## mjkmike (May 7, 2010)

also with new cruncher news. I finally got a 1055t and a new 880gm-ud2h.
will be putting the t in main rig and giving the 955 a new home in the 880gm.
My numbers will be down for a bit but will go up after.
the i7 930 stays as she is crunching for stan.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> also with new cruncher news. I finally got a 1055t and a new 880gm-ud2h.
> will be putting the t in main rig and giving the 955 a new home in the 880gm.
> My numbers will be down for a bit but will go up after.
> the i7 930 stays as she is crunching for stan.



Great news.  Whether for stan or not, it's still for TPU


----------



## Phxprovost (May 7, 2010)

Just competed my permanent transition over to ubuntu, been running on it for a few days and have everything set up the way i want it, got bionic downloaded again and im now crunching away   Its been awhile but im finally at a point where im comfortable leaving my pc on 24/7 so should actually be able to help out from now on


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> Just competed my permanent transition over to ubuntu, been running on it for a few days and have everything set up the way i want it, got bionic downloaded again and im now crunching away   Its been awhile but im finally at a point where im comfortable leaving my pc on 24/7 so should actually be able to help out from now on



Move to Alaska and keep the windows open


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

can someone run me through how to set them up on GPU's? im not a crunch guy so anything other than install set to 100% is a bit new to me.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> can someone run me through how to set them up on GPU's? im not a crunch guy so anything other than install set to 100% is a bit new to me.



Well, WCG doesn't support GPUs, however, if you check out the link in my sig, it contains everything you'll need to get WCG set up on your CPU(s)

Also, what's this?





37c full load after 20 minutes of WCG   Ambients are currently about 68f


----------



## mjkmike (May 7, 2010)

@ION, What's wrong with the temps?, looks good too me.
You're only at 1.337v and 3.4GHz.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

guess the H50 works pretty well after all


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ION, What's wrong with the temps?, looks good too me.
> You're only at 1.337v and 3.4GHz.



Well, I'm excited by how low they were, it's a good 13c drop from last night (and I'm actually at 1.27v, CoreTemp reports it wrong). Nothing wrong


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

1.337 volt any1?


----------



## mjkmike (May 7, 2010)

sounds like it is time to play.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

So Ion I'd loving the H50 afterall


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Im hitting about 48ºc right now, 3.4 GHz @ 1.262v.  running a Xiggy S1283 since I got rid of my H50 a while back.



With my WCing loop(that cost much more then a H50) only running 1 fan on the 120.2 rad and 1 fan on the 140.1 i am running 50c on the i7@3ghz@1.15v (hot little fucker isn't it)


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2010)

What's up with all this water? 4 GHz on a D0 i920 and 55 C max on air, 100 % crunch. It's stil a bit to the cold side in Denmark 

That aside that is some impressive low temps ION.


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone know what affects stability for the Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 project?

My i7 @ stock is having loads of errors compared to my Q9550 @ 3.8. Meanwhile the Q8400 @ 3.2 has never had a single error


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

@ p_o_s_pc

dont know if you know this, but i see you own a RII Gene

then you might wanna see this

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1884757&postcount=8158


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @ p_o_s_pc
> 
> dont know if you know this, but i see you own a RII Gene
> 
> ...



i didn't know that. Thanks for letting me know... All the more reason to build a 2nd loop and water cool everything. 

btw if anyone was wondering why i backed down from 3.9ghz its because i redid my WCing loop and haven't put all the fans back in yet and i am waiting on my new PSU(this one is giving me hell when overclocked)


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2010)

KieX said:


> Does anyone know what affects stability for the Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 project?
> 
> My i7 @ stock is having loads of errors compared to my Q9550 @ 3.8. Meanwhile the Q8400 @ 3.2 has never had a single error
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/niError.jpg



As far as I have read then some OC'ed rigs have problems with HPF's. I used to have it on my i7 as well (4 GHz) and a few errors on my 4 GHz E8400 but none on my 3.6 GHz E8400. My i7 still have the same OC but new MB and when I do have errors then it's on all projects. The general advice has be to avoid them if they cause problems.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> With my WCing loop(that cost much more then a H50) only running 1 fan on the 120.2 rad and 1 fan on the 140.1 i am running 50c on the i7@3ghz@1.15v (hot little fucker isn't it)



I'm talking about my Phenom though 



KieX said:


> Does anyone know what affects stability for the Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 project?
> 
> My i7 @ stock is having loads of errors compared to my Q9550 @ 3.8. Meanwhile the Q8400 @ 3.2 has never had a single error
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/niError.jpg


Same here man, one of my rigs is fine, one errors all WU's.  If it errors I just disable that project.


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2010)

Yeah think I'll have to assign a different profile without HPF-P2 for the i7. Just found it odd that OC'd computers are fine yet the stock one isn't 

Ah well... thanks anyways guys


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Does anyone know what affects stability for the Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 project?
> 
> My i7 @ stock is having loads of errors compared to my Q9550 @ 3.8. Meanwhile the Q8400 @ 3.2 has never had a single error
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/niError.jpg



Yes.  HPF2 does not like x64 OSs, particularly Vista and 7.  It errors out instantly on my X4 955 (Win7 Pro x64) and P8600 (Win7 Pro x64) and runs fine on my XP machines (E6550, Q6600, P4s).  So setup device profiles to keep it away from x64 rigs, or don't run it at all


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2010)

So I'm now at 3.6ghz...50c on the H50, admittedly with higher-than-average ambients (currently running Prime95).  I'll let you guys know how this works out


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

How do find info about the chimp thing.
Do the need help or the aok?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 8, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121019


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> How do find info about the chimp thing.
> Do the need help or the aok?



Yes!! ChimPowerUp needs our help~

I have three i7's folding for them (us) right now... but we are really struggling as far as ranking
But that doesn't matter it is all for a great cause


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So I'm now at 3.6ghz...50c on the H50, admittedly with higher-than-average ambients (currently running Prime95).  I'll let you guys know how this works out



Lower your ambients a bit and see how you stand 


HammerON said:


> Yes!! ChimPowerUp needs our help~
> 
> I have three i7's folding for them (us) right now... but we are really struggling as far as ranking
> But that doesn't matter it is all for a great cause



We do have to consider we are going against some really heavy teams when it comes to folding.  Regardless like you said it's for a good cause, and it's fun


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

@hammer give me a few more days with stan then the i7 will be with them.


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2010)

Finally got round to playing around with my i7 today. Seems to be a good overclocker but temps are a little scary:

Crunching away:






That's about a 6-7C increase over stock speed temps. My ambient temp is pretty high though, according to a thermometer I left on the desk 38C

How safe you recon?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Finally got round to playing around with my i7 today. Seems to be a good overclocker but temps are a little scary:
> 
> Crunching away:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/i7OC.jpg
> ...



That does seem like a nice clocking i7 

i7's run really hot, to me, if you are benching stay under 90ºc on quick runs, anything else 80ºc or less.  your temps are fine, you can't push much much more though.


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That does seem like a nice clocking i7
> 
> i7's run really hot, to me, if you are benching stay under 90ºc on quick runs, anything else 80ºc or less.  your temps are fine, you can't push much much more though.



Good to know. I can go 4.2 on 1.3V (BIOS) but the temps were around 80C crunching which I think is too high. I'll see how it copes in summer but I might either get some water cooling set-up (first time) or clock down a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Good to know. I can go 4.2 on 1.3V (BIOS) but the temps were around 80C crunching which I think is too high. I'll see how it copes in summer but I might either get some water cooling set-up (first time) or clock down a bit.



yeah, I'd just keep it at where it was at as per above screenshot.  What cooling setup you have cooling it now?


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, I'd just keep it at where it was at as per above screenshot.  What cooling setup you have cooling it now?



Yep, think that's the sensible idea too 

Got Megahalems with a 1850rpm Gentle Typhoon posted on Your PC ATM Sexy Close-Up. My TRUE's backplate fused with the motherboard, so couldn't use that.. stayed on the Q9550. Moved the Corsair H50 to the Q8400 because temps were not so good inside the HAF. Air coolers just work better for me inside them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yep, think that's the sensible idea too
> 
> Got Megahalems with a 1850rpm Gentle Typhoon posted on Your PC ATM Sexy Close-Up. My TRUE's backplate fused with the motherboard, so couldn't use that.. stayed on the Q9550. Moved the Corsair H50 to the Q8400 because temps were not so good inside the HAF. Air coolers just work better for me inside them.



Hmmm, the Mega should get you a little higher.  My 4.1 GHz, 1.19v setup max temps crunching is about 62ºc, however my setup is on a tech station too!


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

my AMD955 is now at 80%
the stock cooler sucks, Will fix next pay day.
the 1055t, I just don't trust the temps(too low), Will try overclock soon.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> Finally got round to playing around with my i7 today. Seems to be a good overclocker but temps are a little scary:
> 
> Crunching away:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/i7OC.jpg
> ...



Try to run at 3.8 GHz with a 1.23 volt. 3.8 GHz has been the sweetspot for all of my i7's and keeps the temps down in the low 60's or high 50's.
You won't be sacraficing many points (if any at all) by going down to 3.8


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> my AMD955 is now at 80%
> the stock cooler sucks, Will fix next pay day.
> the 1055t, I just don't trust the temps(too low), Will try overclock soon.



Too low?  There's no such thing as too low


----------



## hat (May 9, 2010)

What about the time that guy cracked one of those super leet high leakage AMD quad cores when he tried removing the tube after it had just been under ln2?


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> my AMD955 is now at 80%
> the stock cooler sucks, Will fix next pay day.
> the 1055t, I just don't trust the temps(too low), Will try overclock soon.



All the reviews I have read, have the Thubans running nice and  

Here is a grab from our friends @ HWC
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...055t-1090t-six-core-processors-review-15.html


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

Hi all!!! Damn I've been slacking again....I'm so ashamed    I'll get back to crunching today. Soz for letting you all down for a while but I'm BACK!!! 


What did I miss? Ok, I did miss Chicken Patty A.k.A Cap'n Crunch...that's awesome  anything else? Did you guys miss me?


----------



## Phxprovost (May 9, 2010)

Crunching for 3 days straight now and no hiccups 
Running Topless 


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

not to be a bother but me think I have a problem.
the i7 says waiting to run on all units.
when i go to simple veiw everythings working hard.
task manger says 100%
this is very strange?


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

this just gets stranger and stranger.
last update fixed half of the problem but still four work units waiting to run.
temps went to 76c but I don't think that would kill anything.


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

Now all are running but there is only seven.
did I kill a Core?


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

simple view shows 8 work units.
task manger shows 8 threads.
must be a glitch but still I almost had a hissy fit.


----------



## KieX (May 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Try to run at 3.8 GHz with a 1.23 volt. 3.8 GHz has been the sweetspot for all of my i7's and keeps the temps down in the low 60's or high 50's.
> You won't be sacraficing many points (if any at all) by going down to 3.8



Might do. Going to go for a dual fan setup on the Megahalems, see if that helps because temps overnight reached 83C. I can do 3.8GHz on stock volts but the temperature difference is just 4-6C. Ambients are high that's the prob.



Phxprovost said:


> Crunching for 3 days straight now and no hiccups
> Running Topless
> 
> 
> ...



What's she flaunting?



mjkmike said:


> simple view shows 8 work units.
> task manger shows 8 threads.
> must be a glitch but still I almost had a hissy fit.



Try restarting the manager and runningn the CPU benchmark again. Find that tends so solve most stuff. Worth a try if you haven't already


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

@KieX running the bench worked.
thanks!
I thought i killed something.
Trying to quit smoking and having rig problems just don't mesh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

hat said:


> What about the time that guy cracked one of those super leet high leakage AMD quad cores when he tried removing the tube after it had just been under ln2?



What tube was he trying to remove? 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi all!!! Damn I've been slacking again....I'm so ashamed    I'll get back to crunching today. Soz for letting you all down for a while but I'm BACK!!!
> 
> 
> What did I miss? Ok, I did miss Chicken Patty A.k.A Cap'n Crunch...that's awesome  anything else? Did you guys miss me?



Thank you sir   Heck yeah we missed you, where have you been?  Welcome back BTW 



Phxprovost said:


> Crunching for 3 days straight now and no hiccups
> Running Topless
> 
> 
> ...



Now we just need a upskirt 



mjkmike said:


> @KieX running the bench worked.
> thanks!
> I thought i killed something.
> Trying to quit smoking and having rig problems just don't mesh.


Glad to see everything is fine.  As far as temps, I like to keep my i7's under 80ºc for crunching.  Low 70's is ideal, or lower of course


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

Already getting close to submitting results  Top 100 here I come!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Already getting close to submitting results
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/WCGwelcomeBACK.jpg





That 9850 still going strong heh?   What you have it clocked at?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That 9850 still going strong heh?   What you have it clocked at?



I got her at a safe stable 2.9Ghz with 1.3v....currently crunching at 100% while listening to some good progressive house....core temps 51c max 54c 

Funny you ask too cuz the last 2 times I cleaned, I bent pins on her...had to break out the exacto knife to put' em back in place for a nice clean drop....I live on the edge let me tell ya!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I got her at a safe stable 2.9Ghz with 1.3v....currently crunching at 100% while listening to some good progressive house....core temps 51c max 54c



I miss mine, great freakin' CPU's.  Glad to see one still going hard and crunching while at it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

Yes....I've thought of upgrading but I think I just might build another beast next year or so 

I'm proud of my 9850BE


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes....I've thought of upgrading but I think I just might build another beast next year or so
> 
> I'm proud of my 9850BE



Definitely something to be proud of bro.  What ya thinking of building next year?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

I know it's over hype but I like the idea of 6 core.....maybe by next year they'll optimize them....you def know I'm and AMD/ATI fanboy right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I know it's over hype but I like the idea of 6 core.....maybe by next year they'll optimize them....you def know I'm and AMD/ATI fanboy right?



I think I knew that 

Yeah I'll be upgrading to the six core hopefully soon.  I'll then probably build a dedicated cruncher with my spare 965, cheap little board or what not just to crunch


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

Ha yeah...I wish I could say I have a 965 to shove aside just for crunching  But man it's good to be back.

Hey CP....How do I get that WCG Cruncher designation bottom left of my posts? do i need to speak with fit? I mean i do have over 700, 000 points...that does make me a cruncher right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ha yeah...I wish I could say I have a 965 to shove aside just for crunching  But man it's good to be back.
> 
> Hey CP....How do I get that WCG Cruncher designation bottom left of my posts? do i need to speak with fit? I mean i do have over 700, 000 points...that does make me a cruncher right?



Go to user cp> options. under misc enter your name and you're done   Just so you know, to get that badge you need 100k BOINC points, or 700k WCG points.  You are just over that right now so you'll have it available.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 9, 2010)

Thanx CP


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

Done ^^

Is it there??

Edit: Nope...guess I gotta crunch more!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

VulkanBros said:


> Thanx CP





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Done ^^
> 
> Is it there??



I don't see it there, you sure you did it right?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

yep...I put in my username which is the same as my WCG login right? chaoticatmosphere maybe I spelled it wrong? brb


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> yep...I put in my username which is the same as my WCG login right? chaoticatmosphere maybe I spelled it wrong? brb



Let me know, you already have the necessary points too!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

It was case sensitive...... DUH!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It was case sensitive...... DUH!!!





Looks great BTW


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!







Sending in 1st results since back!!! WOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/Yahooo.jpg
> 
> ...



Awesome dude, glad to have you back and crunching


----------



## mjkmike (May 10, 2010)

My nunbers must be down. came home to a lot of login screens.
all is good in the worrld now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My nunbers must be down. came home to a lot of login screens.
> all is good in the worrld now.



youre sober my good friend?
sounds like you had one over!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Guys, we were just 7 spots out of the top 50 for stan.  D.law was right behind him overall for today.  great job guys, hopefully we'll be in the top 50 with stan soon


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 10, 2010)

Nice!

Hey what's the link to our free DC stats page?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 10, 2010)

Thanks ^^ Bookmarked


----------



## [Ion] (May 10, 2010)

Sorry no posts for the past couple days, I've been having internet issues, but don't worry, I'm still here 
I've OCed the Q6600 to 3ghz (still on my account) while the P8600 is still with Stanhemi.  I haven't yet switched the X4 955 over to his account (still Chimpin'), but it's still at 3.4ghz (3.6ghz was unstable at the voltage I was trying, I'm going to experiment with different voltages later)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry no posts for the past couple days, I've been having internet issues, but don't worry, I'm still here
> I've OCed the Q6600 to 3ghz (still on my account) while the P8600 is still with Stanhemi.  I haven't yet switched the X4 955 over to his account (still Chimpin'), but it's still at 3.4ghz (3.6ghz was unstable at the voltage I was trying, I'm going to experiment with different voltages later)



good to hear all is good 

a little something from the beach


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good to hear all is good
> 
> a little something from the beach
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100510/vand1.jpg



hypnotic!


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2010)

Its going to be 85F here tomorrow, which is the hottest its been in a while. I want to see if the i7 can hold up to 100+F weather later in Summer, so its time for an experiment  

I threw a Yate Loon H on the top of my Mega for a quick push pull setup to see how it helps the temps. Hopefully I will get good results and avoid shutting down WCG but on the hottest days


----------



## mstenholm (May 13, 2010)

I/the team will be 4500 PPD down until ChimPowerUp has reached the 20 mill. My 40 pending validation WUs will not last long but at least keep me above 2500 PPD for some days with the help of my trusted E8400's.


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Its going to be 85F here tomorrow, which is the hottest its been in a while. I want to see if the i7 can hold up to 100+F weather later in Summer, so its time for an experiment
> 
> I threw a Yate Loon H on the top of my Mega for a quick push pull setup to see how it helps the temps. Hopefully I will get good results and avoid shutting down WCG but on the hottest days
> 
> Intel i7 860 Crunching + (2) GTX 275s Folding for ChimPowerUp!



I've already had one 90F day and several high 80s. My i7 rigs have handled it ok but the heat from the video cards make it unbearable.

I included that line from your signature to ask did you add the *!* as a substitute for ?

And quoting mstenholm from the official chimp thread...



> Folding for ChimPowerUp without an *!* and with one *r*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Its going to be 85F here tomorrow, which is the hottest its been in a while. I want to see if the i7 can hold up to 100+F weather later in Summer, so its time for an experiment
> 
> I threw a Yate Loon H on the top of my Mega for a quick push pull setup to see how it helps the temps. Hopefully I will get good results and avoid shutting down WCG but on the hottest days





msgclb said:


> I've already had one 90F day and several high 80s. My i7 rigs have handled it ok but the heat from the video cards make it unbearable.



I wish we started having days like that!!! As I type this it's 6 degrees celsius outside....brrrrr.

I also got some good news...I talked my roommate into lending me his wdhq Athlon x2 250's idle time to my account  We will see more numbers now for sure!!!






As you can see it has already been contributing:


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

WOW guys I noticed my Xeon 2.8Ghz Dual Processor w/ HT was not returning any work... Out of all of my Rigs.. I forgot to run my Easy WCG Config file on it..lol  I've also turned on a few more rigs.. hehehe another atom and an E2160. I'll probably turn on another E7200 tonight.  Tomorrow i'm going to find enough spare parts to put together another P4 3.0Ghz /ht. I found 2 old 775 mb in my server room.. hehehe  I also, still need to turn on the other E8400 @ 4GHz.. I might do that tonight. I need to blow it out first.. hehehe  

Well time to get on the treadmill! 

*@Paulieg* I'm starting to really get back in to a good routine (weight lifting). I might try and work on that program we talked about awhile back. If you would, send me a list of everything you work on.  I'm debating on starting fresh with .net or updating an old app I made in VB6. I'm old skool..lol i still write a lot of shit in vb6...lol


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hypnotic!



Velvet brotha are you going to get an x6 1090T or 1055T? I want one but I'm still really happy with my Q9550.. hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Its going to be 85F here tomorrow, which is the hottest its been in a while. I want to see if the i7 can hold up to 100+F weather later in Summer, so its time for an experiment
> 
> I threw a Yate Loon H on the top of my Mega for a quick push pull setup to see how it helps the temps. Hopefully I will get good results and *avoid shutting down WCG* but on the hottest days



thats the reason i went water on mine. I noticed when i had air cooling when the room would warm up alittle the fan would speed up alot (the noise was unbearable) and even when temps go up in the room the water cooling seems to still handle the heat just fine(alot less of a raise in temps)
you may consider lowering clocks and voltage alittle bit when summer comes to help keep temps lower. crunching at lower clocks is better then not crunching at all


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

@P O S pc and theonedub and everybody else?

Either of you guys planing to get a AMD x6? Thanks!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Velvet brotha are you going to get an x6 1090T or 1055T? I want one but I'm still really happy with my Q9550.. hehehe



no, i dont think i will get one, because my current board doesnt seem to get support for it anytime soon, foxconn are a little lazy regarding adding both of them to their compability lists...
if its compatible, i probably will get me one of both, dependant on the mone i can obtain... but probably i will wait for the magny cours to go desktop, and buy a new board then!

yeah the Q9550 surely packs its punch, i just readied me an Asus Rampage Formula for it, and my D9 dominators!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no, i dont think i will get one, because my current board doesnt seem to get support for it anytime soon, foxconn are a little lazy regarding adding both of them to their compability lists...
> if its compatible, i probably will get me one of both, dependant on the mone i can obtain... but probably i will wait for the magny cours to go desktop, and buy a new board then!
> 
> yeah the Q9550 surely packs its punch, i just readied me an *Asus Rampagle Formula for it, and my D9 dominators*!



Very nice brotha!  Der Übermäßige Computer!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Very nice brotha!  Der Übermäßige Computer!



Yeah! i wasnt able to go past FSB 400 with the MSI Board, and i have like 4-5 kits of HQ Ram to test out! current board is a little flaky, regarding memory clocking and volting, so i got the Rampage, which should be a killer, regarding FSB and Memclocking, if im not wrong.

Kits to test are:
2x1gb dominators v1.6,DDR 1066,2.1v

2x1gb dominators v1.2,DDR 1066,2.2v

2x1gb crucial ballistix,ddr 800, with glued spreaders and 2.0v

2x2gb Geil Ultra (the ones with the massive,orange spreader),ddr1066,2.2-2.4v

2x2gb Gskill Tridents,DDR 1066,1.8v

sounds good?


----------



## mjkmike (May 14, 2010)

I have a 1055t crunching for Stan as we speak.
running f8 beta bios on my 790fxt.
only overclocked to 3.6 (will try for more later)
runs at only 37c at full load.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I have a 1055t crunching for Stan as we speak.
> running f8 beta bios on my 790fxt.
> only overclocked to 3.6 (will try for more later)
> runs at only 37c at full load.



What's your avg points per day? Oh and stock cooler? thanks!


----------



## mjkmike (May 14, 2010)

I have a hyper 212 plus with push pull.
just overclocked the other day so average says just over 2000.


----------



## mjkmike (May 14, 2010)

if you want to keep an eye on wcg numbers its free-dc id number is 1245009 in the list for Stan.
my i7 930 brings in better numbers but I also like to give AMD support so upgraded old 955 build.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> if you want to keep an eye on wcg numbers its free-dc id number is 1245009 in the list for Stan.
> my i7 930 brings in better numbers but I also like to give AMD support so upgraded old 955 build.



Nice! I was wondering about that x6. If it someones main rig, and if it was crunching 100%. Thanks 

@Team TPU!

The E7200's actually a E2180.. (*i think i was just wishing it to be an E7200.. I know I have one here some where.. I'll find it!*) lol but I've got it crunching at 100% for Stanhemi!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

*Technologiekraft nach oben!*

Sorry, I'm hyper and posting to much.. Ich werde zurückkehren!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> *Technologiekraft nach oben!*
> 
> Sorry, I'm hyper and posting to much.. Ich werde zurückkehren!



The Terminator has spoken!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> The Terminator has spoken!



lol  I'm back!... lol hehehe naw.. i'm going to bed..lol  I just hope I fall asleep..lol I'm wired..lol I like Fridays!.. lol and Ice cream.. hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> @P O S pc and theonedub and everybody else?
> 
> Either of you guys planing to get a AMD x6? Thanks!



I wish i could but i can't afford it like i hoped i could


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Yeah! i wasnt able to go past FSB 400 with the MSI Board, and i have like 4-5 kits of HQ Ram to test out! current board is a little flaky, regarding memory clocking and volting, so i got the Rampage, which should be a killer, regarding FSB and Memclocking, if im not wrong.
> 
> Kits to test are:
> 2x1gb dominators v1.6,DDR 1066,2.1v
> ...




WOW how did i miss this?...lol That's a lot of ram!  You are rich with ram my friend! That stuff is like gold!! Ram prices are crazy high... I miss cheap ram..  with that much ram you must be rich...  your Batman!


----------



## mjkmike (May 14, 2010)

What does RAC mean in free-dc?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> What does RAC mean in free-dc?



*Recent Average Credit* (RAC)
*EDIT: The RAC is also based on a whole months average. *

*@P_O_S_pc *
Yea I can't afford it either.. but I want one or two.. lol


----------



## mjkmike (May 14, 2010)

I think I must overclock i7 930 more, some i7 920 just beat me in stats for Stan.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I think I must overclock i7 930 more, some i7 920 just beat me in stats for Stan.



Did you see what I add about RAC being based on a whole months average? 

Good Night all.. I'm off to bed...


----------



## mjkmike (May 14, 2010)

Just did thanks and have a good sleep.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2010)

Uh-huh!!!  Gonna push us further up the ranks!!! 

The power of 2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Yeah! i wasnt able to go past FSB 400 with the MSI Board, and i have like 4-5 kits of HQ Ram to test out! current board is a little flaky, regarding memory clocking and volting, so i got the Rampage, which should be a killer, regarding FSB and Memclocking, if im not wrong.
> 
> Kits to test are:
> 2x1gb dominators v1.6,DDR 1066,2.1v
> ...



ahh yes that ram is wonderful(atleast mine was) mine loved CAS4 but didn't get much from going cas5 wouldn't even post with CAS6. I want the Tridents(my b-day is in a few months )


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2010)

Is this the WCG thread??? Just woderin'.


----------



## hat (May 14, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Is this the WCG thread??? Just woderin'.



lolwut


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ahh yes that ram is wonderful(atleast mine was) mine loved CAS4 but didn't get much from going cas5 wouldn't even post with CAS6. I want the Tridents(my b-day is in a few months )



that sounds familiar! mine also hate cas 6  which timings do you ran with them back then, at what speed?

tridents are to be received... either them, or the Geil have to be used to built a rig for a friend, i will determine which of them i will use, after i had clocked them both up,and seen, what they both are capable of in the Rampage ;-)!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Is this the WCG thread??? Just woderin'.



The team thread, yes.


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

My output is going to be down, my parents are starting to complain about the power usage of the computers....I've offered to pay for the extra power, but they say no.  They've threatened to remove WCG/F@H if I leave the computers on as much as I have been, so I'm going to have to be careful (read: leave them off most of the time) for the next couple weeks


----------



## hat (May 14, 2010)

Heh, offer to pay part of the power bill and they still say no. lolwut

Sometimes you just can't win man, you really believe in a cause and put your heart into it and people just don't listen to reason.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 14, 2010)

Some adults think they know everything/are always right. Not all of them grow out of that teenager stage.  

On a more serious note. Something went SNAFU with my main rig last night, had to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

ION your efforts were, are, and will be recognized always bro.  Don't get in trouble with the peeps at home


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

hat said:


> Heh, offer to pay part of the power bill and they still say no. lolwut
> 
> Sometimes you just can't win man, you really believe in a cause and put your heart into it and people just don't listen to reason.



I offered to cover the entire part of the electric bill that is a result of my crunchers (CD2M and X4), but they said no, it's a waste of money and electricity???  

Go figure, I'll continue crunching as much as I can, but I'm sure it'll be less than before (especially with summer)


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

@ion 
 Very understandable bro.. It sucks all you can do is try to get them involved. Even then with today's economy it might not be what's right for the household.. I know I understand and I'm sure most members here at TPU do as well. 

So what ever you can do will be awesome! Just a little or a lot really doesn't matter. What matters is that your heart is in the right place! 

@tPU Members

Hey look what I ordered today!  This will mainly be a FTP/file server. Oh and cruncher!.. hehehe


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey look what I ordered today!  This will mainly be a FTP/file server. Oh and cruncher!.. hehehe
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/PII_1055T_Thuban.jpg



If you put your files on a USB stick and carry them from PC to PC then you will be good for at least 3000 PPD extra. 2900 if u dont. Congrat


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 14, 2010)

Well I got my main rig up and crunching again, for me at the moment. I may switch it back to crunching for Stanley tomorrow if I have time. I have a PC to build today.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> If you put your files on a USB stick and carry them from PC to PC then you will be good for at least 3000 PPD extra. 2900 if u dont. Congrat



Can't really do that.. lol That kind of defeats the purpose of the file server.. hehehe Plus my server is redundant and far surpasses a USB Stick. But I like the way you think  And thanks for the suggestion bro and the congrats!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> @ION
> Very understandable bro.. It sucks all you can do is try to get them involved. Even then with today's economy it might not be what's right for the household.. I know I understand and I'm sure most members here at TPU do as well.
> 
> So what ever you can do will be awesome! Just a little or a lot really doesn't matter. What matters is that your heart is in the right place!
> ...



Awesome dude, I got a x6 coming as well.


----------



## hat (May 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I offered to cover the entire part of the electric bill that is a result of my crunchers (CD2M and X4), but they said no, it's a waste of money and electricity???
> 
> Go figure, I'll continue crunching as much as I can, but I'm sure it'll be less than before (especially with summer)



I would have been like "oh, so when someone gets cancer and I could have possibly cured it with one of these machines, it's a waste of money and electricity...", or maybe not, seeing as how they already seem to be unreasonable, heh


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

hat said:


> I would have been like "oh, so when someone gets cancer and I could have possibly cured it with one of these machines, it's a waste of money and electricity...", or maybe not, seeing as how they already seem to be unreasonable, heh



good comeback, but sometimes there is just nothing that can be done bro.  If I'm not mistaken ION is 15 years old, if that is the case and please note, I may be wrong on the age and have confused him for some one else.  But if that's the case, you know it's his parents and what can he do you know?  His parents maybe tell him so he don't waste his money paying for the elec. bill.  However, although to me it's worth it, maybe it just doesn't seem worth it to them.  At this point, it's not that bad, he'll still crunch and he will still be who he is to us.  A great member who has helped and done the impossible for the team.  

ION, you are a great asset to the TPU WCG TEAM MY FRIEND


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome dude, I got a x6 coming as well.



Sweet bro! I can't wait for mine!...  The board should be nice too. I wanted a 890FX but didn't have the extra to spend (I seen the BioStar for the same price, but I lean more toward ASUS boards)... I'm just wondering how well that cooler will perform on the x6? I've heard the x6's are just as cool as the x4's. I remember that cooler doing very well on x2, but wonder if it will be as good with the x6's. I only had a budget of 40 bucks for a cooler.. I think I made the best choice.. what do you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Sweet bro! I can't wait for mine!...  The board should be nice too. I wanted a 890FX but didn't have the extra to spend... I'm just wondering how well that cooler will perform on the x6? I've heard the x6's are just as cool as the x4's. I remember that cooler doing very well on x2, but wonder if it will be as good with the x6's. I only had a budget of 40 bucks for a cooler.. I think I made the best choice.. what do you think?



I got Paul's X6 and Crosshair IV 

He really helped me out a lot though, he made this possible!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got Paul's X6 and *Crosshair IV*
> 
> He really helped me out a lot though, he made this possible!



NICE! I want that board!... hehehe 1055t or 1090t? I wonder if Paul seen my earlier post where I said something to him about the program we talked about? I figure he is busy and will get to me.  

Oh yea what ram did you get? I hope my ram does well.. I got it 10 bucks off. plus its cas7


----------



## mjkmike (May 15, 2010)

@ Mindweaver
Congrats on the new build.
The temps on this chip will blow you're mind (ideal 13c, load 32 @ stock)
I just don't trust temps that low. That is why I haven't pushed it yet.
P.S my overclock is only 3.5 I posted wrong. My bad


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ Mindweaver
> Congrats on the new build.
> The temps on this chip will blow you're mind (ideal 13c, load 32 @ stock)
> I just don't trust temps that low. That is why I haven't pushed it yet.
> P.S my overclock is only 3.5 I posted wrong. My bad



Sweet bro! The last amd chip that I overclock was my 4200 x2 939 chip on an nforce4 asus mb..lol Any tip you can give me on OC'n the X6 would be great! adjust voltage's and raise fsb until she smokes and then back her down a bit?...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> NICE! I want that board!... hehehe 1055t or 1090t? I wonder if Paul seen my earlier post where I said something to him about the program we talked about? I figure he is busy and will get to me.
> 
> Oh yea what ram did you get? I hope my ram does well.. I got it 10 bucks off. plus its cas7



Its a 10907T, he probably missed your post dude, shoot him a PM.

The ram is same one now, the one in my specs


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2010)

Nice bro! yea i'll shoot him one later. Got to run.. going to hang out with my chick!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice bro! yea i'll shoot him one later. Got to run.. going to hang out with my chick!



nice   Enjoy your time with her


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that sounds familiar! mine also hate cas 6  which timings do you ran with them back then, at what speed?
> 
> tridents are to be received... either them, or the Geil have to be used to built a rig for a friend, i will determine which of them i will use, after i had clocked them both up,and seen, what they both are capable of in the Rampage ;-)!



I used 4-4-4-12@1000@2.2v ran 24/7 stable for mine. I got ~1100@5-5-5-18@2.25v stable and a suicide run of almost 1200@2.4v (I had a ~87CFM 80mm fan blowing right onto them IIRC)

EDITn the subject of GF's i broke up with mine... I knew i shouldn't have dated my best friend. Now i am out a friend and a GF


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2010)

With the additional fan on my Mega I was able to keep my i7 under 60C with outside temps 85F. 3C improvement in higher ambient temperature (and the sink is a little dusty)- im happy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I used 4-4-4-12@1000@2.2v ran 24/7 stable for mine. I got ~1100@5-5-5-18@2.25v stable and a suicide run of almost 1200@2.4v (I had a ~87CFM 80mm fan blowing right onto them IIRC)
> 
> EDITn the subject of GF's i broke up with mine... I knew i shouldn't have dated my best friend. Now i am out a friend and a GF



oh? i have yet to try that, but sounds like a good shot! seems to be highly binned elpida chips, if im not wrong! nothing to throw away!
in fact, my actual board doesnt like giving high volts to the mem, but that sounds like my sticks, at least what the behavior at 5-5-5-18 shows... mine also stop being stable at 1100 mhz , and i can suicide run up to 1150...

oh, that saddens me to hear, Tim!
what happened? the same that always happens, women and men misunderstanding each other? i dont know if it helps you, but im still without GF, and still without female friends near me!  only guys, smokin pot


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh? i have yet to try that, but sounds like a good shot! seems to be highly binned elpida chips, if im not wrong! nothing to throw away!
> in fact, my actual board doesnt like giving high volts to the mem, but that sounds like my sticks, at least what the behavior at 5-5-5-18 shows... mine also stop being stable at 1100 mhz , and i can suicide run up to 1150...
> 
> oh, that saddens me to hear, Tim!
> what happened? the same that always happens, women and men misunderstanding each other? i dont know if it helps you, but im still without GF, and still without female friends near me!  only guys, smokin pot



she was just being a bitch... Lets leave it at that... 
good news is i got my new PSU and my computer is running amazing again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> she was just being a bitch... Lets leave it at that...
> good news is i got my new PSU and my computer is running amazing again



oh, im sorry for you then... seems like you also hadnt the easiest time, welcome to the Club.
My Ex-GF doesnt really talk or write to me anymore since 3 months... and i still love her as much as i usually did,even when i still know everything she has done. 
only thing that sometimes crosses path to me, are blamings and unfriendlyness, and even that, are sporadic and rare. i just cant help me, and the only one who can, by giving me the finger, finally (she still has not given any statement to the question named "Why?",nor has she ever again tried to explain it in any way) or by recognizing, how much she really misses me (if she does, i dont really know that.. can be, or can not be... there are different evidences, which could all also been interpreted differently... a true labyrinth!)

all in all the situation is even worser, because im not prone to getting new women to know, that interest me in the way, she did, and not even in a sort of way... besides the fact, that i have a very specific taste for women, which can not easily be satisfied (i like beautyful, dark haired chubbys with fascinating eyes,and a more than usual intelligence,to be true)

i hope i dont scared somebody off now! 

i also got good news, besides all that shitty stuff going on ;-)!
The Grudge of P43 (Cruncher Nr.1,the Q9550) gets a total revamp!
First change will be its name, i still have to think about a new name, but it wont be Grudge of P43 anymore, because this week, my rampage formula must arrive, and then im not only on x48, but: 
- i can clock up my memory further, and adjust ist much better (Dominators!)
- i can clock up the FSB, and finally, leave the 3.4ghz to try for 4ghz with my now watercooled Q9550
- Bigger and better/more Mosfets and Solid caps
- Better/Bigger Chipset/Mosfet cooling
- 2x full pcie x16 2.0 slots (will probably stick my 8800gt´s in there, once i get something better for the Main Rig)
- a shiny,attractive pcie soundcard (even tho its still an onboard codec on it)
- MOAR OUTPUT!
- MOAR OUTPUT!!
- MOAR OUTPUT!!!
- Profit? 


also, i have got a few requests from friends, that all want to upgrade their rigs... maybe i get some paid work there, and can cherrypick new/wreck off old stuff thats perfectly fine,but doesnt overclock well, during that (with some parts,not all)
aah, at least new hardware can make you feel better from time to time! 
(if it works well,of course!)


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

Got another Athlon X2 crunching for me now. 







It's a friends rig I built for him, but he won't be here until next weekend to get it, and he's going to let it keep on crunching for me in the future.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

Okay, got both rigs crunching back at 100%. w00t.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Okay, got both rigs crunching back at 100%. w00t.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

Good going Randal


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, im sorry for you then... seems like you also hadnt the easiest time, welcome to the Club.
> My Ex-GF doesnt really talk or write to me anymore since 3 months... and i still love her as much as i usually did,even when i still know everything she has done.
> only thing that sometimes crosses path to me, are blamings and unfriendlyness, and even that, are sporadic and rare. i just cant help me, and the only one who can, by giving me the finger, finally (she still has not given any statement to the question named "Why?",nor has she ever again tried to explain it in any way) or by recognizing, how much she really misses me (if she does, i dont really know that.. can be, or can not be... there are different evidences, which could all also been interpreted differently... a true labyrinth!)
> 
> ...


I agree with most of that, but i want all that but skinny(i am tired of chubbys i miss the skinnys)


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

Skinny chicks suck IMO. Same with chubbys. Curvy women FTW.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

LOL Radical....I'll take em skinny too!!!! Alright...looks like I'm kicking ass in my neighbourhod:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Alright...looks like I'm kicking ass in my neighbourhod:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/Capture18.jpg



Good job bro   Keep up the great work.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I agree with most of that, but i want all that but skinny(i am tired of chubbys i miss the skinnys)





Radical_Edward said:


> Skinny chicks suck IMO. Same with chubbys. Curvy women FTW.



oh, im so skinny, if i would bang another skinny, there would be probably more than one injury due to our bones crushing together!

you could also say, i like to "grab something", or "i like those venusian goddesses"

ah, that was major offtopic... sorry for that!


----------



## PaulieG (May 16, 2010)

Seriously guys, back on topic please.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Seriously guys, back on topic please.



no offense, but isnt this thread for the team to do off topic things in?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no offense, but isnt this thread for the team to do off topic things in?



I don't speak for Paul, but I'll pitch in my two cents on this.  The thread is for discussion of the TPU WCG/BOINC team, as title states.  Of course, we have great staff here at TPU and MODS like Paul himself that don't mind us getting off topic for a bit, or every here and there.  That's what makes TPU what it is, it gives it that family feeling and that great vibe that you have here.  However, a mod must've thought it was enough when he has asked to get back on topic.  Not the first time it happens in this thread, which is ok.  It is bound to happen here and there, happens to all threads, all forums, nothing wrong with that.  Anyhow, just thought I'd share my thoughts and also take the chance to say good night.  I'll talk to you guys in a few hours


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

Hey CP....I see you're doing some crunching for Stanhemi......man, he's kickin butt right now and you're well....not moving  The other thing I noticed is that you are not losing ground either. 

I'm so happy to be part of the BEST Crunching team WCG has!!! 

Can't wait till RAMMIE comes back for a bit!! 

LET'S GO FOR TOPS!!!!!


----------



## hat (May 16, 2010)

I just got a WD Raptor 150... and I got an unbelieveable deal on it, too! It's only been like a week since I last reinstalled, but it'll be worth it once it's all said and done.

My uncle gave it to me for free


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey CP....I see you're doing some crunching for Stanhemi......man, he's kickin butt right now and you're well....not moving  The other thing I noticed is that you are not losing ground either.
> 
> I'm so happy to be part of the BEST Crunching team WCG has!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah dude, we have a few people already crunching for him.  You should too if you aren't


----------



## hat (May 17, 2010)

Heh, I gotta say this Raptor has been one of the most noticible upgrades I've done in a while, even when I upgraded from the Kuma at 3GHz to this Regor at 3.5, or coming from the 9600GSO to the 8800GTS. Everything feels a lot faster and so much more responsive. I can't wait till I get everything togeather and defrag it...


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2010)

My internet stick busted the other day, but all is good with the new one.
there should be good numbers coming because I always have a 2.5 day buffer.
Also the i7930 is now clocked at 4.2 stable and still under 80 load.

@hat sounds like a great upgrade.


----------



## hat (May 17, 2010)

Thanks... I'm sure you felt the same way when you set up that RAID 0 array


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2010)

just edit my above post the i7 is at 4.2 not 4.3.
@ hat that raid has served me well but I still don,t have much on it. Can,t trust it to last long


----------



## hat (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, if my 500gb drive blew I would be pretty upset. I wouldn't mind getting a RAID 1 array, but I only have 4 serial power connectors and they're all used up already :/


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 17, 2010)

Hat, if you need any molex to SATA power connectors, I think I have a few.


----------



## hat (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, but I don't really need any. In order to need a power adaptor, I would have to buy a HDD first... 

Also, I can use molex on my Raptor, so that could free up a spare SATA power connector, so I really don't think I'll need one


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah dude, we have a few people already crunching for him.  You should too if you aren't



Hey....I would but I'm still in the 90's maybe if I manage to get into the top 50!!


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey....I would but I'm still in the 90's maybe if I manage to get into the top 50!!



Crunch harder then


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Crunch harder then



*Always* a good idea


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

With a bit more muscle you guys could hit 2 years runtime per day, not too shabby


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

Yep, we're pretty close.  Do you want to come back and crunch for us?  You're always welcome


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

That would be impossible right now


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

Our internet seems to be back again, so I'll be on TPU more again now


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Our internet seems to be back again, so I'll be on TPU more again now



Good to hear


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good to hear



The Time Warner folks came out and gave us a new cable modem...we've had various issues in the past with the internet connection, but it's reasonably cheap and fast so we deal with it 

Will you go give your opinion in my thread where I'm looking to upgrade my WCG setup?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The Time Warner folks came out and gave us a new cable modem...we've had various issues in the past with the internet connection, but it's reasonably cheap and fast so we deal with it
> 
> Will you go give your opinion in my thread where I'm looking to upgrade my WCG setup?



heading over


----------



## vaiopup (May 19, 2010)

Lol, just looked at the stats and noticed........last night I overtook myself


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Lol, just looked at the stats and noticed........last night I overtook myself



Wait, what?


----------



## vaiopup (May 19, 2010)

I have MPDS........multiple personality disorder syndrome to tag along with EOD.

Overtook my vaio account lol,,,,,wonder if the pup can make the top 100 before seeing something shiny?


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> I have MPDS........multiple personality disorder syndrome to tag along with EOD.
> 
> Overtook my vaio account lol,,,,,wonder if the pup can make the top 100 before seeing something shiny?



Aha


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

wonder how this will perform....


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2010)

Damn nice -- after you do one quick thing.  Go to Advanced --> Preferences, and select "Use at most 100% of processor time".  It looks like you have it set to 60% currently (default), so you could be getting almost double the PPD/work done


----------



## hat (May 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> wonder how this will perform....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/Capture062.jpg








Also, what Ion said... make sure you set it to 100%


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> wonder how this will perform....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/Capture062.jpg



What temps are you getting???


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

71c is highest so far. 

63 is avg

seems to be rippin through these WUs


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2010)

Fits, why isn't it set to 100%?  Temperature reasons?


----------



## vaiopup (May 20, 2010)

Damn, two rigs are down and don't have time to fix them, sorry.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys just ordered an i7 860 today!


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2010)

@ mindweaver
   I think you have the same bug as me. Just did one new buid(i7930), upgraded main rig(955 to 1055t) and threw in another (new home for 955)

 How is that 1055t?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 21, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ mindweaver
> I think you have the same bug as me. Just did one new buid(i7930), upgraded main rig(955 to 1055t) and threw in another (new home for 955)
> 
> How is that 1055t?



I was wanting to get a 930 but I couldn't justify the added cost.. lol The 1055T is kickass so far. I noticed something pretty amazing.. It clocks down to 800MHz when idle and light use..  and will jump up to 2.8GHz when needed and keep going up to 3.3GHz. I haven't tweaked a thing.. hehehe everything is still on auto. I'll try to get it to 4.0Ghz tomorrow. I've seen where a few ppl were only able to get it to 3.7Ghz-3.8Ghz.. That's still great for a x6 processor. Oh well i'll better head to bed... My eyes are burning..lol I'll update tomorrow. 

Edit: I wish AMD would go pinless.. I know they said they would never do that... but I still say never say never.. I mean really if they keep adding pins where will they put them..lol Surely they would save money by doing it. Don't get me wrong pins are cool but.. it's a whole lot easier to lap pinless processors..lol


----------



## hat (May 21, 2010)

My AII throttles to 1GHz when not in use (it would be 800MHZ, but it just drops the multi and voltage, not the fsb... heh)

Although, this almost never happens cause of WCG, hehe...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 21, 2010)

hat said:


> My AII throttles to 1GHz when not in use (it would be 800MHZ, but it just drops the multi and voltage, not the fsb... heh)
> 
> Although, this almost never happens cause of WCG, hehe...



Nice! and yea WCG puts a stop to all of that..lol but still a nice feature for powersaving htpc's..lol


----------



## mjkmike (May 22, 2010)

WCG servers must be down. I have lots of work units to report but nothing gets through.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> WCG servers must be down. I have lots of work units to report but nothing gets through.



Same here.

BTW, I'll probably be "downgrading" my rig to an i3 shortly, I'm hoping for 4-4.2ghz, so it should actually bring a minor boost in PPD


----------



## mjkmike (May 22, 2010)

That sounds like an upgrade too me.
server back up! yay


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 22, 2010)

hey guys.

i havent been on lately, and there is different reasons for it

1. my internet has been down for almost a week and will be down for 1 more at least / getting new ISP because of problems with the one i have now

2. im going to the hospital to get checked, been having chestpains, very bad headaches + i got this thing as big as a golfball in my leg that has to be removed, dont worry its not something bad afaik

so all in all a bad week for me....but ill be back soon guys.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 22, 2010)

Don, if there's anything you need, let me know. I'll do my best to help you.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

I wish you best of luck Don


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 22, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I was wanting to get a 930 but I couldn't justify the added cost.. lol The 1055T is kickass so far. I noticed something pretty amazing.. It clocks down to 800MHz when idle and light use..  and will jump up to 2.8GHz when needed and keep going up to 3.3GHz. I haven't tweaked a thing.. hehehe everything is still on auto. I'll try to get it to 4.0Ghz tomorrow. I've seen where a few ppl were only able to get it to 3.7Ghz-3.8Ghz.. That's still great for a x6 processor. Oh well i'll better head to bed... My eyes are burning..lol I'll update tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: I wish AMD would go pinless.. I know they said they would never do that... but I still say never say never.. I mean really if they keep adding pins where will they put them..lol Surely they would save money by doing it. Don't get me wrong pins are cool but.. it's a whole lot easier to lap pinless processors..lol



Magny Cours are all made using the LGA process... they dont have any pins anymore.
see for yourself:






you get, what you wished for!


----------



## hat (May 22, 2010)

AMD has been using LGA for years now, in one of thier server platforms.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

hat said:


> AMD has been using LGA for years now, in one of thier server platforms.



I must say I vastly prefer LGA to pins, I've broken way too many pins on various CPUs (fortunately, none on the X4)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys... So over the summer ima get a 1055T and eventually a mobo and such.  My question is, are kvm switches easy to use and somewhat cheap?  I wont be able to afford another monitor for awhile and desk space for my current AMD box is limited.  I havent had any experience with these b4 so please excuse my noobishness...


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey guys... So over the summer ima get a 1055T and eventually a mobo and such.  My question is, are kvm switches easy to use and somewhat cheap?  I wont be able to afford another monitor for awhile and desk space for my current AMD box is limited.  I havent had any experience with these b4 so please excuse my noobishness...



Trivial to use


----------



## hat (May 22, 2010)

I've never broken cpu pins. I only like LGA better because it's easier to lap, and the mounting system is more secure.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2010)

@ [ION].... From the Egg.ca http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...&Description=kvm switch usb&name=KVM Switches what of these are good and will suit my needs?  Im assuming that ill need a 2 port one?  It will be the X2 240 and the 1055T on the switch.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @ [ION].... From the Egg.ca http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...&Description=kvm switch usb&name=KVM Switches what of these are good and will suit my needs?  Im assuming that ill need a 2 port one?  It will be the X2 240 and the 1055T on the switch.



This one may not be the "best", but I've had good luck with Rosewill products before and the price is excellent: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...7&cm_re=kvm_switch_usb-_-17-182-157-_-Product


----------



## hat (May 22, 2010)

Would these x6's work in my board, if they come out with a lower wattage model?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

hat said:


> Would these x6's work in my board, if they come out with a lower wattage model?



It should say it on the manufacturers site.


----------



## hat (May 23, 2010)

It wouldn't say, cause I only got a 95w board. These CPUs are 125w, thus not officially supported. I was wondering if any lower wattage models came out, would they be supported...


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2010)

hat said:


> It wouldn't say, cause I only got a 95w board. These CPUs are 125w, thus not officially supported. I was wondering if any lower wattage models came out, would they be supported...



Could always grab one and undervolt it. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

hat said:


> It wouldn't say, cause I only got a 95w board. These CPUs are 125w, thus not officially supported. I was wondering if any lower wattage models came out, would they be supported...



We'll have to wait and see if they release one with a TDP of 95W, If not I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We'll have to wait and see if they release one with a TDP of 95W, If not I wouldn't try it.



I'd still do it, and just be saving my pennies for a proper board in the meantime. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

Guys, although I'm not posting much, I'm still here and keeping an eye on things.  Just hella busy lately.


----------



## hat (May 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'd still do it, and just be saving my pennies for a proper board in the meantime. lol.



I wouldn't. I overclocked a phenom 9500 to the point were it took 125w and fried my board, along with my video card.


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

The chance that I"m going to be getting an i3 is dropping rapidly 

Instead, it's looking more and more like a HT-enabled Lynnfield (not sure if I'll get an i7 or Xeon).  And best of all, I'll probably be able to get the CPU + mobo for free


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

So I'm looking at getting these:
EVGA P55 SLI or Asus Maximus III Gene
--and-- Core i7 860

I'm looking for a 3.8-4ghz OC on my Corsair H50.  If I would be better off with a different motherboard, I'm open to considerations.  I like the 3 PCI-E slots of the EVGA so I could run 3 cards for F@H if I wanted to (however, this would probably be unlikely).  I really like the uATX form-factor of the Asus, because although I currently have an ATX case, I think there's a decent chance I'll downsize to uATX at some point.  I'd really like to stay at under $450 for the mobo and CPU, so if I get a nicer mobo, I'd probably get a cheaper Lynnfield-HT Xeon instead, such as the X3440.

Opinions?


----------



## blkhogan (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys. I am going to be back to my normal levels soon. I got beat out for the job I was working on getting yesterday. I ended up re-injuring my shoulder that was damaged while in the Marine Corps during the final physical testing.  It just couldnt take the abuse anymore and failed on me at the last minute. Thats ok. I gave it my best shot. Also had age working against me. :shadedshu Im not 25 anymore. 
Looking at starting my i7 build in the next few weeks. So I need you guys to start throwing some advise at me on where I should start. I dont need a lot, I have most of the components already. Looking for mobo (what socket?), CPU and memory. Like to keep those components at a budget of around $450 to $550 if possible. Feels good to be back home here at TPU. Missed you guys.


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Hey guys. I am going to be back to my normal levels soon. I got beat out for the job I was working on getting yesterday. I ended up re-injuring my shoulder that was damaged while in the Marine Corps during the final physical testing.  It just couldnt take the abuse anymore and failed on me at the last minute. Thats ok. I gave it my best shot. Also had age working against me. :shadedshu Im not 25 anymore.
> Looking at starting my i7 build in the next few weeks. So I need you guys to start throwing some advise at me on where I should start. I dont need a lot, I have most of the components already. Looking for mobo (what socket?), CPU and memory. Like to keep those components at a budget of around $450 to $550 if possible. Feels good to be back home here at TPU. Missed you guys.



Look at my post just above 
I think that looks like a pretty solid i7 setup, with the exception of memory.  2GB should be fine for a dedicated cruncher, I've had good luck with G.Skill so I'd go with them.  If you plan on using the comp for other stuff, you may want 4GB.  I see no reason to go with X58 considering a decent P55 board (P55M-UD2) can clock an 870 to 4.3ghz, so probably an 860 to 4ghz when a X58 is easily $60 more for a mobo + more for tri-channel memory


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2010)

Ion- i7 860 and P55 SLI is a great combo  Just keep an eye out for deals. I got my i7 860 ridiculously cheap. 

Blk- Sorry to hear about the job, but like you said, you gave it your best  As far as the i7, do you live near Frys? They have an i7 860 and Giga P55A-UD3 for $315- board is usually $120 and CPU is usually $279, so there is good savings.


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Ion- i7 860 and P55 SLI is a great combo  Just keep an eye out for deals. I got my i7 860 ridiculously cheap.
> 
> Blk- Sorry to hear about the job, but like you said, you gave it your best  As far as the i7, do you live near Frys? They have an i7 860 and Giga P55A-UD3 for $315- board is usually $120 and CPU is usually $279, so there is good savings.



The nearest Frys for me is ~300 miles and Microcenter is at least 150...so Newegg and Tigerdirect are my only real options.  And my uncle is going to be getting these for me, so it's definitely going to be limited to online stores.  I'm OK with that considering I won't be having to pay for them 
Is the EVGA P55 SLI a "better" board in terms of OCing or whatever than the Maximus III Gene?  I was looking at the P55 Micro (not the P55V), but I am most definitely not interested in a 1 year warranty...I like 3 years


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2010)

Either board will get you to the desired clock if the CPU is capable. I prefer full sized boards though  

3 year warranty is nice as well, so far my experiences with EVGA have been very good.


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Either board will get you to the desired clock if the CPU is capable. I prefer full sized boards though
> 
> 3 year warranty is nice as well, so far my experiences with EVGA have been very good.



Well, if they'd both OC about the same I think I'll probably try and get the Asus...don't get me wrong, I'm sure the EVGA is great, but I'd definitely rather have a uATX for more flexibility options...I would probably have gone for the EVGA P55 Micro if it had a "real" warranty.  I also looked at the Gigabyte P55M-UD4 (I've liked my past experiences with Gigabyte boards), but based on the Newegg reviews (and we all know how accurate those are  ), it seems to have quality control reviews..and I really don't want to have to deal with a RMA with somebody else's Newegg account


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 23, 2010)

m-atx is nice, then you dont have to get a new board when you go down in size 

and they should both oc nice afaik


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> m-atx is nice, then you dont have to get a new board when you go down in size
> 
> and they should both oc nice afaik



That's what I like to hear 

I'm not certain I'm going to downsize, but the airflow in the A05 *sucks*, so something like a P180 mini would be cool (or an Antec 300 would always work as well)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 23, 2010)

im getting a p180Mini as soon as i get better, the black one, they are so nice, and im pretty tired of all that lights and what not, i just want a nice quiet case, main reason is because the rig is on like 23.9 hours a day,


----------



## blkhogan (May 23, 2010)

Im about 2 hours from the Fry's in Portland OR. Ill start watching their adds. Thought about going to day, but decided to take some big guns out and blow off some steam instead today.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> decided to take some big guns out and blow off some steam instead today.




wish i could do that sometimes


----------



## blkhogan (May 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wish i could do that sometimes


Pretty tough gun laws where your at? Thats one big plus living in the US, for now.  Im going to go shoot at some ground hogs with my 300 win mag. Not much left of them afterwards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 23, 2010)

i live in denmark

the only thing that you can get without permission is a freaking pelletgun? with the small led thingie that you have to manually reload everytime

even have to get permission for a knife that has a 7+ cm blade :shadedshu  

i only know 1 person who has a glock handgun in his house in a safe.


----------



## blkhogan (May 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i live in denmark
> 
> the only thing that you can get without permission is a freaking pelletgun? with the small led thingie that you have to manually reload everytime
> 
> ...


Ouch! Thats harsh bro.  I believe in some gun control, but thats way to much. The bad guys dont abide by the laws anyways, but punishing the good people isnt the answer. :shadedshu


----------



## hat (May 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ouch! Thats harsh bro.  I believe in some gun control, but thats way to much. The bad guys dont abide by the laws anyways, but punishing the good people isnt the answer. :shadedshu



Exactly. Tough gun laws only hurt the law-abiding citizen. Criminals are criminals, they break the law. They'll get thier guns, legal or not.


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im getting a p180Mini as soon as i get better, the black one, they are so nice, and im pretty tired of all that lights and what not, i just want a nice quiet case, main reason is because the rig is on like 23.9 hours a day,



The P180 mini does look awesome, but it's huge for a uATX case, I think given the size the A300 could definitely be a better option...full ATX for a fraction of the price.  I'm almost certainly going to be going with the i7 860 + EVGA P55 SLI, but I might get a Lynnfield-HT Xeon just because it's different


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 23, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ouch! Thats harsh bro.  I believe in some gun control, but thats way to much. The bad guys dont abide by the laws anyways, but punishing the good people isnt the answer. :shadedshu



+1

you can of course get the usual hunting rifles etc with a hunting license...

but not handguns, MP's and what not....and our pumpguns/shotguns? is limited to 3 or 4 shots maximum afaik


----------



## blkhogan (May 23, 2010)

An unarmed populous is a dangerous way to live IMHO. I dont agree with people having enough to supply a small 3rd world military, but some form of personal protection to keep criminals at bay is warranted in most cases. Who is there to protect you or your family when the police cant? Whats a baseball bat going to do against an armed intruder? Ive only discharged a weapon at another human being once outside of military service. Its scary but sometimes the only choice you have.


----------



## hat (May 23, 2010)

In WWII, Japan wouldn't invade the mainland US because there was "a rifle behind every blade of grass". Just throwing that out there.


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

So I just asked my uncle for the i7 860 and the EVGA P55 SLI...hopefully he'll email me back this evening saying that's cool, if not, well, I'll get the mobo and memory myself.  Obviously it would be coolest if I upgraded to an i7 for only $100 in memory - whatever I get for my AMD stuff, but a free i7 would still be amazing


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So I just asked my uncle for the i7 860 and the EVGA P55 SLI...hopefully he'll email me back this evening saying that's cool, if not, well, I'll get the mobo and memory myself.  Obviously it would be coolest if I upgraded to an i7 for only $100 in memory - whatever I get for my AMD stuff, but a free i7 would still be amazing



Good luck bro, keep us posted.


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good luck bro, keep us posted.



Thanks!
I'm almost certain he'll have no issue with it, but I'm not going to get my hopes up (and I can always get whatever he doesn't get)


----------



## runnin17 (May 24, 2010)

Just got it up and running today. WOOT!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 24, 2010)

Congrat...will it be crunching  ?


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> Just got it up and running today. WOOT!!!!



Nice!
I assume this is your Phenom II X4 B55?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice!
> I assume this is your Phenom II X4 B55?



@ runnin,

Make sure you view the thread in ION's signature, it has everything you need to know about WCG 
You are new right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

oh jesus christ, you'll gonna lose your captain if you'll don't talk him outta learning the "Melbourne Shuffle"  Oh god, what a work out lol.  Maybe is because I'm a fat cow that is out of shape.

Anyhow, I was wondering, who had some spare parts laying around to build a cruncher? Reason?  Well I will soon have a mobo and CPU free and I would put it up for a contest.  I even have some DDR3 RAM to throw in.  We'll need a cooler/PSU/HDD to get it going.  Anybody got anything to pitch in?  If we can finish the rig I guess it's just planning from there on.  I got a little something for this contest though so let me know guys.


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh jesus christ, you'll gonna lose your captain if you'll don't talk him outta learning the "Melbourne Shuffle"  Oh god, what a work out lol.  Maybe is because I'm a fat cow that is out of shape.
> 
> Anyhow, I was wondering, who had some spare parts laying around to build a cruncher? Reason?  Well I will soon have a mobo and CPU free and I would put it up for a contest.  I even have some DDR3 RAM to throw in.  We'll need a cooler/PSU/HDD to get it going.  Anybody got anything to pitch in?  If we can finish the rig I guess it's just planning from there on.  I got a little something for this contest though so let me know guys.



What mobo/CPU?

Once I get my i7 and depending on how well the X4 955 stuff sells, I may put some of it up.  At 3.6ghz it's good for ~2400-2500 PPD, depending on WUs

Other than that, I'm completely out of spare hardware, I gave away the spare HDD, PSU, and RAM I had to my friend building a Q9400 rig (w/ my old Q9400 + Zotac mobo).  I could probably freebie one of my copies of XP Pro to a cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What mobo/CPU?
> 
> Once I get my i7 and depending on how well the X4 955 stuff sells, I may put some of it up.  At 3.6ghz it's good for ~2400-2500 PPD, depending on WUs
> 
> Other than that, I'm completely out of spare hardware, I gave away the spare HDD, PSU, and RAM I had to my friend building a Q9400 rig (w/ my old Q9400 + Zotac mobo).  I could probably freebie one of my copies of XP Pro to a cruncher



It's going to be my UD5 and a Phenom II 940.  RAM will be 2x1GB Corsair DDR3 1333


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's going to be my UD5 and a Phenom II 940.  RAM will be 2x1GB Corsair DDR3 1333



Cool, that rig should do 2k+ easy with a mild OC!  What are you replacing the UD5 with?  Another i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool, that rig should do 2k+ easy with a mild OC!  What are you replacing the UD5 with?  Another i7



A rig Paulie helped me purchase.  He's a heck of a individual, this guy deserves all the help he needs if he ever needs it.  I would do anything for him with my eyes closed.  And no gay thinking guys :shadedshu

1090T and CH IV


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> A rig Paulie helped me purchase.  He's a heck of a individual, this guy deserves all the help he needs if he ever needs it.  I would do anything for him with my eyes closed.  And no gay thinking guys :shadedshu
> 
> 1090T and CH IV



That's awesome, I take it you're planning to OC?  Maybe ~3.8k PPD from it at 4ghz?

Let's have a round of applause for Paulieg!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome, I take it you're planning to OC?  Maybe ~3.8k PPD from it at 4ghz?
> 
> Let's have a round of applause for Paulieg!



I don't know, I run my main rig at default clocks undervolted since its the rig I want to have the least problems with.  I'll see once I get it though, I do gotta fiddle with it at least for a bit you know 

Paul had gotten it stable on prime at 4.3 Ghz


----------



## mjkmike (May 25, 2010)

all I saw was contest.
Is this back on the drawing board?
Give me two weeks(next pay day), and i will add something to the pot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> all I saw was contest.
> Is this back on the drawing board?
> Give me two weeks(next pay day), and i will add something to the pot.



  Let me know bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 25, 2010)

I might be able to toss in a 160GB WD hard drive.


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

As I said in PM, I'm not sure what I'll be able to donate, but I'll crunch to the fullest extent possible.


----------



## mjkmike (May 25, 2010)

@ Ion you do alot for this team.
The contest is for new members and you're Essentials thread helps more than you know


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

Randal,

Hold on to that thought, I think we have one already, but I'll let you know if we will need it 

ION, no worries bro


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ Ion you do alot for this team.
> The contest is for new members and you're Essentials thread helps more than you know



Thank you, I feel honored to know I'm such a help to TPU 

EDIT:  3000th post


----------



## Black Panther (May 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go to user cp> options. under misc enter your name and you're done   Just so you know, to get that badge you need 100k BOINC points, or 700k WCG points.  You are just over that right now so you'll have it available.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/Capture053069.jpg



Does it come automatically?
I tried Black Panther and black panther but nothing so far?


----------



## HammerON (May 27, 2010)

Guys and Gals~
I am sorry but I need to scale down a bit for this summer. I have been running 5 i7 920's for a couple months now but need to seed that money else where at this time. If anyone is interested here is my FS thread:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123217



Black Panther said:


> Does it come automatically?
> I tried Black Panther and black panther but nothing so far?



Go to User CP and then Settings and Options. Select Edit options and down near the bottom you will see:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 27, 2010)

you still have some potent crunching power even with only 2 i7s 

scaling down myself, don really play anymore, dont bench, and im not using my pc that much, so im going with a PII965 + 890GX and 4gb mem


----------



## HammerON (May 27, 2010)

I will ramp-up again this coming winter; but for right now I need to scale back as I want to spend the extra money (electric bills) on trying to catch some world trophy rainbow trout with a fly rod





No that is not me in the picture


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 27, 2010)

meh same here, the i7 is way too hot for me, it cooks the room up to like 35c+ easy

thats way too much for me

admit it, it is you in the pic


----------



## HammerON (May 27, 2010)

No it is not me
I look much younger than that guy (friend of the family)...
This is me about 5 years ago:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 27, 2010)

thats a BAMF


----------



## HammerON (May 27, 2010)

You live in the North just like I do...
And yea everything is bigger

Right now the sun comes up at about 5:00 am and sets around 11:00 pm~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 27, 2010)

i live in denmark, nothing happens here, except some foreigners shooting bikers etc 

but yeah the sun is pretty much the same, but more like 6am and 10 pm here

my family has a house in sweeden, so ive seen some big animals there, moose etc, they are just effin huge


----------



## HammerON (May 27, 2010)

That is what we in Alaska expect ~ big fish and big game (moose, caribou, etc...


----------



## [Ion] (May 27, 2010)

Still no ETA on the i7 setup...but I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> You live in the North just like I do...
> And yea everything is bigger
> 
> Right now the sun comes up at about 5:00 am and sets around 11:00 pm~



I remember once going through de la Verendrye National Park while on a trip to Val D'or in northern Quebec. Halfway through the Park of nothingness is a Shell station equipped for 18 wheeler cab repair. Needless to say the repair bay is HUGE to lift those cabs. 

We stopped and turns out the owner is a hunter and he bagged himself a moose. My first time seeing one up close. It was hung from the ceiling of the truck repair bay and it's rear end was still about only 2 feet off the floor. it's back legs were on the floor. It's tongue was sticking out and was as long as my arm!!!!!  

Well, back to crunching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

hope you get it soon ION 

what's your name bro, just don't feel ok calling you ion


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Still no ETA on the i7 setup...but I'll keep you guys posted



Nice! You going 1366 or 1156? I have to say this new i7 860 is kick ass! Of course it may have a lot to do with the new SATA 3 drive too. But as much as I like the 860... I got to say I really like the 1055T just as much or a little better. I've got the 860 @ 3.3GHz and it's around 65c with a zalman 120 push. It's almost a push pull because there's only about a .5" gap between the cooler and the exhaust fan.. lol The 1055T is @ 4.49GHz and it's not gone past 39c with a Sunbeam contact freezer! I'm really stunned at how well it stays cool (I keep my server room at 69f). I'm sure the chip is running hotter than that.. I figure if it says 39c it probably really 49c, but still that's kickass @ 4GHz.. 

The 1055T crunched around 5800 points yesterday for Stanley!  Well I'm going to get on the treadmill before I talk myself out of it...


----------



## hat (May 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That is what we in Alaska expect ~ big fish and big game (moose, caribou, etc...



I'd like to move to Alaska for the weather.

Seriously... I like the cold. Anything over 70* is too hot for me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 28, 2010)

I will have the X2 240 back up on saturday sometime, I finally came into spare funds towards a PSU.  Also my 6 core setup is on hold atm due to unforseen pregnancy and the cost that go with it.  I may look into just getting the 6 core and putting it in the Asrock mobo (it supports it w/ bios update WOOT) till i can get enuff for the rest of the system.


----------



## hat (May 28, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I will have the X2 240 back up on saturday sometime, I finally came into spare funds towards a PSU.  Also my 6 core setup is on hold atm due to unforseen pregnancy and the cost that go with it.  I may look into just getting the 6 core and putting it in the Asrock mobo (it supports it w/ bios update WOOT) till i can get enuff for the rest of the system.



OMG you're pregnant?!?!!

jk dude, congradulations on your future child


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I will have the X2 240 back up on saturday sometime, I finally came into spare funds towards a PSU.  Also my 6 core setup is on hold atm due to unforseen pregnancy and the cost that go with it.  I may look into just getting the 6 core and putting it in the Asrock mobo (it supports it w/ bios update WOOT) till i can get enuff for the rest of the system.



Hell yea Congradulations dude! 




hat said:


> *OMG you're pregnant?!?!!*


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2010)

hat said:


> I'd like to move to Alaska for the weather.
> 
> Seriously... I like the cold. Anything over 70* is too hot for me.



Me too. I hate heat, and my damn AC isn't working. Gotta call the an HVAC repair man. So much for my i7 ram, AGAIN. Seriously, I might as well sell the stuff. Every time I think I have enough to get ram, something comes up.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Me too. I hate heat, and my damn AC isn't working. Gotta call the an HVAC repair man. So much for my i7 ram, AGAIN. Seriously, I might as well sell the stuff. Every time I think I have enough to get ram, something comes up.



Oh man that sucks! My air went out last summer in july! It took the repair man 2 days to finally figure out what was wrong with it.. It was a switch that put it in heating or air.. Luck it was only 70 bucks for the switch, but I let the guy fully service it and it was around 220 total.. So, good luck man!  hope it's something simple.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

I had both of my rigs off for about 3 or 4 hours today.  I took them over to my buddies house to get them dusted and cleaned.  Seeing about a 10ºc drop on my AMD rig with my fans on low 

However, the only downside of this is that the HDD on my i7 slid out from the bench tray and fell down my stairs, now the rig doesn't boot, HDD is not turning on I guess.  I'll take a look at this when I have some time and if not I'll go ahead and reinstall windows on a IDE drive I have laying around.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## theonedub (May 29, 2010)

10C drop?! Must have been dusty- reminds me I am over due for a cleaning too


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> 10C drop?! Must have been dusty- reminds me I am over due for a cleaning too



With the rigs off, if you looked through the fan into the cooler dead on, you would not be able to see any fins on the HS.  There was a thick layer covering the HS.  I'll put it to you this way, with the rig running and the fan at 100% if you put your hand behind the HS you would not feel any air going through.  If you put your hands on the side or on the top you would feel it.  It was actually getting blocked and the air was being forced out the sides


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

i feel bad that im not able to crunch, my ISP still havent send me the new modem


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i feel bad that im not able to crunch, my ISP still havent send me the new modem



When is the new modem arriving, have they gave you a date?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

should have been here, but its an outdated model so they're waiting for a replacement, so a week or so, if im lucky, its just BS imo

oh yeah and my surgery went pretty well if i should say it, was up and walking when the anestecia ? had gone away, so i was able to drive from the hospital myself


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should have been here, but its an outdated model so they're waiting for a replacement, so a week or so, if im lucky, its just BS imo
> 
> oh yeah and my surgery went pretty well if i should say it, was up and walking when the anestecia ? had gone away, so i was able to drive from the hospital myself



That's great news bro, really happy to hear that bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

thank you

it only took half an hour to get the thing out, i were there for like 1.5 hours or so, thats what i like

patience is not me


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you
> 
> it only took half an hour to get the thing out, i were there for like 1.5 hours or so, thats what i like
> 
> patience is not me



me either bro, I hate waiting


----------



## mjkmike (May 30, 2010)

That is great news Don. I hate going to the Doc so 1.5 hours doesn't seem to bad, and you walked out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

indeed, and it almost didnt hurt + i got a bunch of painkillers and other things, 
but i've only taken some pills to prevent infection thing i think it is

dont like painkillers unless it really hurts like a bad tooth or similar


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> indeed, and it almost didnt hurt + i got a bunch of painkillers and other things,
> but i've only taken some pills to prevent infection thing i think it is
> 
> dont *I like painkillers* unless it really hurts like a bad tooth or similar


Fixed  

I didn't know you had a surgery.. what was it for?
glad that it went ok


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

lol

i had a small tumor thingie in the like(not a bad one yet)
but it was on a small blood vein so they had to remove it now


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should have been here, but its an outdated model so they're waiting for a replacement, so a week or so, if im lucky, its just BS imo
> 
> oh yeah and my surgery went pretty well if i should say it, was up and walking when the anestecia ? had gone away, so i was able to drive from the hospital myself



Glad to hear all went well Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

thank you sir


----------



## [Ion] (May 30, 2010)

OK guys, sorry I haven't been on for the past couple days, but I return with good news 
The i7 build is definitely happening, it probably won't until I return to town in mid-June, but it will be happening.  I'm hoping for a solid 3.6-4ghz OC (depending on temps)


----------



## hat (May 30, 2010)

I've heard 3.8GHz is the sweet spot with those.


----------



## [Ion] (May 30, 2010)

hat said:


> I've heard 3.8GHz is the sweet spot with those.



I'm hoping for 3.8ghz, but it's heating up fairly significantly here in NC, and I'm not sure how well the H50 will cope with a high-clocked i7 (it is a budget WC kit after all)


----------



## hat (May 30, 2010)

I've seen it done with high-end air cooling, your H50 should be able to cope with it.


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2010)

The good:  I now have a brand new Core i7 860, Asus P7P55D Pro, and 2GB Corsair XMS3.  All for free
The bad: I have to wait almost 2 weeks before I can do anything with them (June 11 or 12 to be exact)

Still worth it given the price 
My output is going to remain low for the next two weeks since I'm going out of town, but after that it should be much nicer


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

thats awesome bro, you're gonna love it

and its a very nice oard you've gotten yourself too


----------



## NastyHabits (May 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm hoping for 3.8ghz, but it's heating up fairly significantly here in NC, and I'm not sure how well the H50 will cope with a high-clocked i7 (it is a budget WC kit after all)



You should be able to hit 3.8 GHz easily.  I hit 4.2 stable on my i930, but backed it down to 4.0 until I get a bigger radiator.  A push-pull fan arrangement will help.


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> You should be able to hit 3.8 GHz easily.  I hit 4.2 stable on my i930, but backed it down to 4.0 until I get a bigger radiator.  A push-pull fan arrangement will help.



Well, I'll try for 3.8 then.  I'm currently running in push-only w/ shroud with the stock H50 fan, but I could probably invest in some new fans


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

maybe 2x38 mm fans instead? but i honestly dont think it will give you that much difference


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The good:  I now have a brand new Core i7 860, Asus P7P55D Pro, and 2GB Corsair XMS3.  All for free
> The bad: I have to wait almost 2 weeks before I can do anything with them (June 11 or 12 to be exact)
> 
> Still worth it given the price
> My output is going to remain low for the next two weeks since I'm going out of town, but after that it should be much nicer



Well worth the wait bro, trust me.


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well worth the wait bro, trust me.



Oh, I'm sure it will be, but these next two weeks are going to be hard


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I'm sure it will be, but these next two weeks are going to be hard



Yeah, I know how waiting for hardware is, we all do.  IT SUCKS!

Anyhow, my i7 is back up and running for Stan


----------



## NastyHabits (May 31, 2010)

Ion:  This review shows 2 fans in push-pull lowered the temps 6 degrees C on an i7920.


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Ion:  This review shows 2 fans in push-pull lowered the temps 6 degrees C on an i7920.



Sounds good, I'll try to pick up a pair of fans when I come back from vacation


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2010)

I finally got a friend to let me put on BOINC on his kids comp.  Its an A64 X2 3800+ running 24/7.  WOOT!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I finally got a friend to let me put on BOINC on his kids comp.  Its an A64 X2 3800+ running 24/7.  WOOT!!!


----------



## blkhogan (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys. Just checking in to say Im still alive. Its been a rough couple of weeks. My dad has been in and out of the hospital with seizures. We have found out that his brain tumor has returned for a 2nd round. :shadedshu He had one removed in Jan of this year. This one is in the same place as the other. Thats actually good news. No other tumors have been detected in any other part of the brain. They have decided that radiation will be the plan of attack this time around. They are thinking if they can kill what is there things should improve and he should return to normal. He was to have radiation after the other one was removed to prevent this from happening again but his insurance would not cover it, so it was not done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in to say Im still alive. Its been a rough couple of weeks. My dad has been in and out of the hospital with seizures. We have found out that his brain tumor has returned for a 2nd round. :shadedshu He had one removed in Jan of this year. This one is in the same place as the other. Thats actually good news. No other tumors have been detected in any other part of the brain. They have decided that radiation will be the plan of attack this time around. They are thinking if they can kill what is there things should improve and he should return to normal. He was to have radiation after the other one was removed to prevent this from happening again but his insurance would not cover it, so it was not done.



ouch, thats a hard one

thats why i love Denmark, it doesnt cost anything to go to the hospital to get stuff like that done


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in to say Im still alive. Its been a rough couple of weeks. My dad has been in and out of the hospital with seizures. We have found out that his brain tumor has returned for a 2nd round. :shadedshu He had one removed in Jan of this year. This one is in the same place as the other. Thats actually good news. No other tumors have been detected in any other part of the brain. They have decided that radiation will be the plan of attack this time around. They are thinking if they can kill what is there things should improve and he should return to normal. He was to have radiation after the other one was removed to prevent this from happening again but his insurance would not cover it, so it was not done.



I really hope your dad gets better soon bro and if we can help in anyway please let us know.   Thanks for stopping by dude.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 31, 2010)

Good luck to your dad blkhogan. Tell me if you need anything. I'm just a phonecall and a few hours away. 

Also, I have some sad news myself. Lauren's grandfather died yesterday around 8 AM. (Lauren is my girlfriend for those of you that don't know.) So don't be surprised if I disappear for a few days at one point. I have to help deal with the family stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good luck to your dad blkhogan. Tell me if you need anything. I'm just a phonecall and a few hours away.
> 
> Also, I have some sad news myself. Lauren's grandfather died yesterday around 8 AM. (Lauren is my girlfriend for those of you that don't know.) So don't be surprised if I disappear for a few days at one point. I have to help deal with the family stuff.



I'm really sorry about the loss bro, best wisher to you and their family.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 31, 2010)

I never got the chance to meet him. Which kind of sucks. She seems to be taking it better than when my grandfather died two months ago. 

On the brighter side of things, we have a Great Dane puppy now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I never got the chance to meet him. Which kind of sucks. She seems to be taking it better than when my grandfather died two months ago.
> 
> On the brighter side of things, we have a Great Dane puppy now.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/53eda9de.jpg



Losses are hard bro, but it's something everybody has to go through man.  Just keep your head up and remember that everything happens for a reason.  Maybe it was just a better choice to go than stay you know.   BTW, that's a great looking pup


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2010)

Alright folks we're done with the Chimp Challenge and I am switching the following back to WCG:

2-Phenom II 940 Quad
1-i7 860
1-i7 920
1-Phenom II X6 1055T
1-Q6600

My prayers go out to your father blkhogan and hope that he gets through the procedure and treatment.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2010)

Silent Cruncher.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 1, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I never got the chance to meet him. Which kind of sucks. She seems to be taking it better than when my grandfather died two months ago.
> 
> On the brighter side of things, we have a Great Dane puppy now.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/53eda9de.jpg



Cute pup!!!
Wait until he/she is full sized


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, she's going to be big. Her name is Sugar. (She's a sweetie, lol.) We also should have a German Shepard pup here in a month or so. So we are going to have two big dogs running around. 

Just an FYI guys, my rig isn't going to be crunching too hard this week. I'm do for some upgrades at one point, and my room is heating up faaar too much. Hopefully we'll get our window screen soon and I can get back to crunching 24/7.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

we need some cheering up in here i think  http://supersexycpr.com/cpr.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we need some cheering up in here i think  http://supersexycpr.com/cpr.html



Oh dear god, I feel short of breathe!  CPR please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)

i wouldnt mind staying hald dead for a couple of hours with her


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2010)

I think I will wait to check the link until I get off work


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)

that might be a good idea haha XD

found out i havent been completely off the grid   i still have a q8300 crunching from time to time hahaXD

gonna switch that over to stanhemi tomorrow maybe try a little oc on it


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we need some cheering up in here i think  http://supersexycpr.com/cpr.html



Holy shit
That was freak'n awesome to watch

So, after my recent sale; I am left with one i7 920 crunching for Stan and one for me...
My room is way too quiet w/out all those fans~


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Holy shit
> That was freak'n awesome to watch
> 
> So, after my recent sale; I am left with one i7 920 crunching for Stan and one for me...
> My room is way too quiet w/out all those fans~



i can send an mp3 with recordings of my room, if you need some fan sound emulated!
which rpm would you like to hear?


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2010)

I've noticed there arent  many, if any ATi accelerated projects on wcg, atleast none i could see. i started loading the dnetc@home  on alongside WCG. wcg takes my cpu and dcnetc takes up my gpu. 

moar causes need to work with ati


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2010)

OK guys, I'm leaving for vacation within an hour or so, so all of the rigs are getting shut down.  I'll be back next weekend with an i7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)

have a nice vacation  and enjoy it


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> have a nice vacation  and enjoy it



Thanks, I plan to!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

Enjoy ION


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we need some cheering up in here i think  http://supersexycpr.com/cpr.html



i need CPR NOW!!!!!!

@ion enjoy vacation i can't wait to go on mine but i still have a day of school left even.


----------



## hat (Jun 3, 2010)

Today was my last day of school ever... until I go higher, should I decide to do so.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 3, 2010)

hat said:


> Today was my last day of school ever... until I go higher, should I decide to do so.



lucky i still have 2 more years in high school and how ever long in college


----------



## hat (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah I just got out of high school, but there's still college if I decide to do that.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 4, 2010)

for the longest time ive been having problem with Human Proteome Folding WU, im always getting error so i  switch OS from win7 64 to xp 32 and for the last 2 days gotten no error at all. I just find it interesting, is it somthing to do 64vs32 for the error?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

ERazer said:


> for the longest time ive been having problem Human Proteome Folding WU, i always getting error so i  switch OS from win7 64 to xp 32 and for the last 2 days gotten no error at all. I just find it interesting, is it somthing to do 64vs32 for the error?



I think it's a 64bit thing.  If I'm not mistaken I read that somewhere, just can't confirm 100%.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think it's a 64bit thing.  If I'm not mistaken I read that somewhere, just can't confirm 100%.



if thats the case tehn thats just sux, more points on 64. Oh well i want a badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

ERazer said:


> if thats the case tehn thats just sux, more points on 64. Oh well i want a badge



I just don't run that project.



BTW, what the heck, over 27k from one i7 in one day   Must've been reporting very little work because it was not at zero before.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah I don't either

Hat - Congrats man!!! And college is a lot of fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Guys,

I have a Thermochill PA 120.2 rad I got from t77snapshot that I won't be using anymore.  It's got a few scratches and stuff but nothing major and no leaks (tested by me).  If anyone wants it cheap let me know, I need some cash and I won't be using it anyways.  I'll give it a day or two here before posting it so my crunchers can take advantage of it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a Thermochill PA 120.2 rad I got from t77snapshot that I won't be using anymore.  It's got a few scratches and stuff but nothing major and no leaks (tested by me).  If anyone wants it cheap let me know, I need some cash and I won't be using it anyways.  I'll give it a day or two here before posting it so my crunchers can take advantage of it



YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> YGPM



Replied.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 4, 2010)

I"m thinking of getting another 6core AMD.  It will not be a new rig because I can only have the four so the 955 will sit.  I was thinking another 1055t unless the 95's are that much better.
   As always any and all help is welcome, and crunch on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I"m thinking of getting another 6core AMD.  It will not be a new rig because I can only have the four so the 955 will sit.  I was thinking another 1055t unless the 95's are that much better.
> As always any and all help is welcome, and crunch on



for crunching, more cores the better bro.  So go for it


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 4, 2010)

@ CP
  I like you're new system stats.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ CP
> I like you're new system stats.



Just updated, waiting on them for now.  Thanks though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

This is still not stopping me from having 12 threads at 100% all day for WCG and a 5770 at 100% for F@H mostly all day, just turned off for sleeping.  Trust me, it's not pleasant though.

105ºF


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 6, 2010)

@ cp "Hello kitty" realy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ cp "Hello kitty" realy



Where does it say that?


----------



## Pembo210 (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright, I added the WGC to my boinc cue.

YAY!!

I also found TechPowerUp! teams at SETI@home and Milkyway@home


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is still not stopping me from having 12 threads at 100% all day for WCG and a 5770 at 100% for F@H mostly all day, just turned off for sleeping.  Trust me, it's not pleasant though.
> 
> 105ºF



107 ºF real degree here in the middle of Saudi. My current location. I would not run my folding GPUs here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> 107 ºF real degree here in the middle of Saudi. My current location. I would not run my folding GPUs here



That's just nuts!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just don't run that project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A combination of crappy internet, a lazy wife and me being out of the country lead to 6 days of work sent in one update. I don't think I will ever top that one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> A combination of crappy internet, a lazy wife and me being out of the country lead to 6 days of work sent in one update. I don't think I will ever top that one.



  I knew something like that had to happen, that was one massive update!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 7, 2010)

I've just added a 2500+ to my cruncher family...it's not much but it all helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

Anything counts


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

got this from blkhogan :

i send him a pm to ask how things were going.



			
				blkhogan said:
			
		

> Im still alive, i think.   My dad starts his treatment for his 2nd brain tumor this coming week.  Things are real crazy right now.  Im still trying to nail down a job and the weather sux this year, cant get any fishing in.   Hope everyone is well in TPU land. Tell the crew ello for me. I hope to be back in the next couple weeks. My rigs are still crunching away. Miss you guys.
> 
> -Donavon


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I hope his father pulls through


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

same here, prayers go out to him and his loved ones 

On the other hand, unfortunately, my rigs will be down today for the day till night time.  A/c is off and the temps are going to get crazy.  I'll keep you'll posted.


----------



## hat (Jun 8, 2010)

It's 66F right now where I am


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2010)

hat said:


> It's 66F right now where I am



Same here, my crunchers are all at %100 going full steam ahead just north of you hat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

105ºF here


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm kind of jealous...because I love the heat but at the same time you have no AC so I feel for you. Electricity is included in my rent so I can run my AC's all day when it get's hot and keep the crunchers going. Hang in there CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

hat said:


> It's 66F right now where I am





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm kind of jealous...because I love the heat but at the same time you have no AC so I feel for you. Electricity is included in my rent so I can run my AC's all day when it get's hot and keep the crunchers going. Hang in there CP



yeah they have been painting the house, today was the final touch up but they require the doors open so we turn off the a/c.  They are done, both rigs are back up, but boy did it get hot quick in here.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2010)

hat said:


> It's 66F right now where I am



Yeah, finally.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 9, 2010)

its hot as hell in the room but outside its cool and raining  and i am about to have to run in it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its hot as hell in the room but outside its cool and raining  and i am about to have to run in it



Oh crap!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 9, 2010)

are we in the same country? sounds like the US finally got their weather control system to run!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> are we in the same country? sounds like the US finally got their weather control system to run!



Ya and they better shut it down or we'll be headed for another ice age!!!


----------



## hat (Jun 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya and they better shut it down or we'll be headed for another ice age!!!



GLOBAL WARMING!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh crap!



it wasn't that bad. Kinda refreshing. ran 2 miles in it then went lifting for about 2hrs. sore as hell right now and have to do it all again on friday then monday(it keeps going like that)


----------



## hat (Jun 10, 2010)

Do WCG deadlines start once the work unit is downlaoded, or once the work unit started being computed?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 10, 2010)

Downloaded. If you look at the tasks that are ready to start (not running), they already have deadlines.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

*is the difference in points big between my i7@3.6ghz vs 3.9ghz?*
I am thinking about dropping it down alittle so i can lower the voltage and temps also drop 10-12c when at lower speeds/voltage so less heat dump in the room.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

dont really think so


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont really think so



back at 3.6ghz it is.. I love the OC profiles on this board. I have them set for many speeds and settings. Makes overclocking almost too easy lol. 
What kind of world have we come to when switching from 3.9ghz to 3.6ghz only takes 10 seconds and from 3.6ghz to 4.2 also takes 10 seconds... Only selecting 1 thing in the bios... Lazy people  

sorry about my sarcastic rant. I'm alittle delusional


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

you will loose around 300ppd a day when running 24/7 according to ion's ppd calc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you will loose around 300ppd a day when running 24/7 according to ion's ppd calc



thanks. I think i can live with that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

i hope so


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2010)

It cracked the 90s here the other day and my i7 crunched on and only hit a max of 62C which I think is great. I will be breaking the rig down for a serious cleaning, new thermal paste, and possibly an upgrade to the fans on the Mega


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> It cracked the 90s here the other day and my i7 crunched on and only hit a max of 62C which I think is great. I will be breaking the rig down for a serious cleaning, new thermal paste, and possibly an upgrade to the fans on the Mega



We've had some cloudy skies today so the rigs have been on and at full force for like two days almost now, folding as well.  As long as I'm not home it's ok. When I'm home, I just can't take the heat


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

dont you have AC ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys I'm posting here first.  once I receive my x6 and new board, I'm selling my 965 and UD5.  I wanted to keep as a cruncher but right now  I can't remain with that as a priority as I still needed some parts to get it going.  I can better use the cash as I got tons of stuff coming my way now that I need to take care of.

 That is the below CPU and board, PM with your offers.  Not putting a price here yet.

Phenom II X4 965 C3
Gigabyte 790FX UD5-FXT


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 11, 2010)

Wooooo!!! Gold!!!


----------



## hat (Jun 11, 2010)

*How to break into a case?*

I just got two oldish IBM desktop computers from my school today. They're P4 systems, that's all I know. Anyways, they appear to be in pretty bad condition... the hard drive was just rattling around in the one, I just reached in and grabbed it out of there from the 5.25 bay which had no optical drive or cover. I should be able to at least try to put them back together, or salvage parts, but... there's these locks on the back of the case, probably to prevent the cover from coming off, because there are no screws and I can't pull the cover off... is there any way I can break into the case save physically cutting it open? Drill out the lock perhaps?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you have a friend with a Dremel? Plasma cutter? Big ass drill?


----------



## hat (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a dremel, but it ain't good for shit, lol.. won't cut through case metal. I'll probably take it to my uncle's, he's got drills and such.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, do that. 

If it's one of those built in case locks you can bust those off with a large flat head.


----------



## hat (Jun 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, do that.
> 
> If it's one of those built in case locks you can bust those off with a large flat head.



Such violence!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, it works. Car thieves do that crap all the time.


----------



## hat (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh... there are two buttons on the side that you push in to get the top off, lol.

It looks like someone got to it before me, lol. There's no memory... this one's probably a socket 423, it takes sdram, lol.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

I think I may have some sdram sitting around at my dads. If you need it.


----------



## hat (Jun 11, 2010)

Hrm.. neither of them has ram. They both take SDRAM. Only one had a hard drive. I have no idea how it would be mounted. Apparantly there were some kind of hinges or something it was supposed to use, but those were broke. I have hard drives, just need ram...

I'll take them to my uncle's and see what he can make of how to mount the hard drive, lol. Maybe we'll drill holes in the case and screw it to the bottom... heh


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 11, 2010)

i would try to drill out the lock, if it isnt made of stainless steel


----------



## hat (Jun 12, 2010)

I just found out that they were already unlocked, haha. I also figured out how to mount/unmount expansion cards, and how the floppy drive bay works. As such, I also figured out that there's supposed to be a similar bay for the optical drive and hard drive, but it's just... not there. It's like this removeable cage thing that goes into these hinges and sits in place... it's just not there, heh

They're both IBM IntelliStation E Pro... type 6204, model EBC


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2010)

Not sure how to open locked cases but this is how you make a fan grill compliments of cyberdruid: http://www.youtube.com/user/CyberDruidtheModGod#p/u/362/h_JvYt7ZbPA


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 13, 2010)

So, my rig is back to crunching 24/7 unless I'm gaming. It wasn't for a few days, but then it got warm enough for the AC to be on until Oregon decides it's going to rain again. (*Knocks on wood.*)


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone else having issues uploading completed WUs for WCG? I have had 3 WUs that have refused to upload since this morning


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 13, 2010)

No issues here. Try resetting your router/modem/PC. It might help. (If you haven't done that already.)


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2010)

I did all that earlier today and it did not help. Think they might just be bad units 

Hmm in the messages window it says that upload servers are down for maintenance, ill just keep them there and see what they do.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 13, 2010)

Try going into transfers and highlight everything then click retry now.
They may have backed off there atempt for a few hours.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone else having issues uploading completed WUs for WCG? I have had 3 WUs that have refused to upload since this morning



There have been (still are) some issues on and off yesterday/today with uploading for me on both my internet connections as well.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 13, 2010)

Just got the maintenance messege myself after trying to retry.
I hope it doesn,t last long.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

no issues here


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I just checked:






This happens from time to time, especially on Saturday nights.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 13, 2010)

After a good nights sleep its working for me again.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 13, 2010)

I will be buying my Athlon X2 5600 back from brandon sometime this week and should have her back up crunching by the following week. Yeeeeaaahhh!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well I just checked:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100613/Capture094.jpg
> 
> This happens from time to time, especially on Saturday nights.



weird, got nothing pending on either of my rigs, not even last night when I checked as well.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2010)

Mine is back to normal now too, thanks for the info about Saturday nights Hammer


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a few that were stuck on uploading...not sure if it was Saturday night or not. All I did was go to the transfers tab and click retry now.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 14, 2010)

I think my power supply on my 955 died and took out the hard drive.
testing with the supply from the i7 and it doesn't look good the mobo may be dead too.
wish me luck


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 15, 2010)

Test are all done.
Both the harddrive and the mobo pasted with flying colors.
I Failed the test myself.

When I changed powersuppies I forgot to plug in the pump for the H50. 

I ran her like that for over 5 minutes untill I ran speedfan and temps over 80c,  checked bois and new she was too hot so I thought I killed my pump with the old psu.

Started a post to ask about the H50 and bad psu's.

And as always just when you ask for help it hits you, rebuild,  redo you're last few steps and that was when I saw the line from the pump.

Long story short.  The 955 is down. The good news is that on Thursday it will be another 1055t and it will have a new Corsair 650

Crunch on


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

hey guys

i haz a sad.

i had to sell the rig , due to private problems, or maybe not problems but reasons

me and the GF is moving in together, so there is not room for it in the beginning + im starting to study in august, so i also needed a laptop for that, and i really dont game anymore, other than some l4d and mw1, 

so i sold the rig today, and within 14 days i should have a new lappie, waiting on the holiday pay to get through.

but it will be crunching, but it wont be throwing out so big numbers though.

this is the lappie http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=597129
it has a nice i5,/dualcore with HT, so i think it will produce a good number for a lappie.

but i will be back when winter comes with a cruncher again, but for now i have to concentrate on my own stuff, and the school, 

i wont be leaving TPU though, i will still be here to annoy you guys but no hard crunching from me as of today

i hope you guys understand.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2010)

That's understandable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hey guys
> 
> i haz a sad.
> 
> ...



definitely understandable, you do what you gotta do.  Hope the moving in together thing works as planned   Good luck dude.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hey guys
> 
> i haz a sad.
> 
> ...




Nice lappie bro! Totally understand bro! You have to take care of your self and family first.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 19, 2010)

My numbers should be getting better now.

1055t,1090t,i7930,amd5800

the 955b is waiting on a new board and psu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 19, 2010)

+10 

wish i could do the same


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello my fellow crunchers. Hope everyone is good.  Just checking in to say im still alive and kicking.  My father is in treatment for a 2nd brain tumor so Ive been busy with that.  Also my farm is down for much needed maintenance and upgrades. Hope to have it at full speed the end of this coming week.  Crunch on!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 19, 2010)

Glad to hear that your still around blkhogan. Good luck to your father. I know how hard dealing with that kind of stuff can be. (I've lost two family members to cancer in the past five years.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

Good luck to your father bro, hope he'll be out of this soon.  Thanks for stopping by


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 20, 2010)

More gold!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

Guys, got my X6 today but BOINC doesn't automatically download an additional two work units for the extra cores.  WTF???  How do I fix this?  Thanks


----------



## theonedub (Jun 22, 2010)

Well once you have it setup to use 100% of all available cores, I think you should restart the client, then run the CPU benchmark and it should rec all 6 cores  

Once I had to actually reinstall the client, but this has worked for me since then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Well once you have it setup to use 100% of all available cores, I think you should restart the client, then run the CPU benchmark and it should rec all 6 cores
> 
> Once I had to actually reinstall the client, but this has worked for me since then.



I'll try that, thanks


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2010)

I know you probably already did this CP but I had to flash the bios on my buddie's new mobo to accept his 1055T....it only recognized 4 cores and was running at 800mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I know you probably already did this CP but I had to flash the bios on my buddie's new mobo to accept his 1055T....it only recognized 4 cores and was running at 800mhz



Yep, already did this   Thanks though


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, got my X6 today but BOINC doesn't automatically download an additional two work units for the extra cores.  WTF???  How do I fix this?  Thanks



Any luck yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Any luck yet?



yeah, it's going all out now


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, it's going all out now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100622/Capture177.jpg



COOL

What are you cooling it with (sorry if you already noted it)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> COOL
> 
> What are you cooling it with (sorry if you already noted it)?



Xiggy S1283.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a question. I haven't tried it yet , but I have a Pentium 4 2.2Ghz machine running Windows Server 2003. Will it run the Boinc client just like any other os? Is there anything I should know?


----------



## hat (Jun 22, 2010)

It should run BOINC... just not sure if it would be worth it on a P4 2.2... the highest I've ever seen on my Celeron 430 isn't even 300...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it runs the same.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2010)

hat said:


> It should run BOINC... just not sure if it would be worth it on a P4 2.2... the highest I've ever seen on my Celeron 430 isn't even 300...



Anything is worth it even if it only returns 1 or 2 results a day. Right now my server isn't really doing anything and my room mate uninstalled the client from his machine  so how else am I going to catch BazookaJoe??? 



Chicken Patty said:


> I think it runs the same.



I let you know


----------



## hat (Jun 22, 2010)

Cerianly not with a 2.2GHz P4, heh..

Why would he uninstall the client? I just don't understand the unwillingness of people to run these programs...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm with you on that hat.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 22, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I have a question. I haven't tried it yet , but I have a Pentium 4 2.2Ghz machine running Windows Server 2003. Will it run the Boinc client just like any other os? Is there anything I should know?



BONIC works fine with Windows Server. I had four Xeon´s crunching at one point under the 2008 version.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2010)

hat said:


> Cerianly not with a 2.2GHz P4, heh..
> 
> Why would he uninstall the client? I just don't understand the unwillingness of people to run these programs...





Chicken Patty said:


> I'm with you on that hat.



Well it is his computer, not mine and I think he get tired of suspending it when he wants to game. And I know a single core 2.2Ghz is not much...it'll only put out half of what his would but again, it all helps, right?

And Boinc client will not install on a domain controller  Oh well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

Not blaming you at all here, its his computer and we know you don't control what he does with it.  However, this is the mistake most people make.

But if you look at it from a points standpoint then it's not a lot.  But if you look at it from a distributed computing standpoint then evey bit is worth it.  Little bit here, little bit there.  A lot of work can get done and that little bit a P4 could have done, could have been the difference in figuring something out or not.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well it is his computer, not mine and I think he get tired of suspending it when he wants to game. And I know a single core 2.2Ghz is not much...it'll only put out half of what his would but again, it all helps, right?
> 
> And Boinc client will not install on a domain controller  Oh well.



 If you tell me the games/apps he plays I can custom create a cc_config.xml file that will auto suspend BONIC/WCG what ever game/app he starts and start back up when he finishes.


----------



## hat (Jun 23, 2010)

I just leave WCG on when I play... doesn't make a bit of difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

hat said:


> I just leave WCG on when I play... doesn't make a bit of difference.



I don't turn mine off neither


----------



## KieX (Jun 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> If you tell me the games/apps he plays I can custom create a cc_config.xml file that will auto suspend BONIC/WCG what ever game/app he starts and start back up when he finishes.



Is it possible to reduce the CPU use to say the default 60% whilst a certain application is running? Or can it only be suspended/resumed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't seem to find the link, but somewhere it was posted that there is something you can do to disable BOINC I believe when in 3dmode or something.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## KieX (Jun 23, 2010)

I was looking more for a solution to throttle than disable. I can run most games with Boinc set to 100% without noticing, but Just Cause 2 seems to stutter sometimes unless I reduce the CPU use to 60-70%.

Think FordGT90 was looking into something similar a while back, although I don't know if he's had any luck.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2010)

hat said:


> I just leave WCG on when I play... doesn't make a bit of difference.





Chicken Patty said:


> I don't turn mine off neither



Some games I can play and some I get occaisional lag. For example Crysis and DDO I can. Trackmania I can't. His is a AMD X2 250Ghz and he plays Mass Effect 2 and the framerate suffers. Anyway he agreed to put it back on lol  He was cleaning up disk space and thought it was something else.



KieX said:


> Is it possible to reduce the CPU use to say the default 60% whilst a certain application is running? Or can it only be suspended/resumed?



Yes Kiex you can put the default to 60% by going to "preferences" then "other options" at the bottom of the preferences dialogue box.


----------



## KieX (Jun 23, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes Kiex you can put the default to 60% by going to "preferences" then "other options" at the bottom of the preferences dialogue box.



Ah sorry, meant to have something automated through cc_config.xml rather than have to do what you described. It's a bit of a drag having to do that each time I go in/out of Just Cause 

Sorry looking for a lazy man's solution :shadedshu.. that and I sometimes forget to change it back to 100% after


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> If you tell me the games/apps he plays I can custom create a cc_config.xml file that will auto suspend BONIC/WCG what ever game/app he starts and start back up when he finishes.



Thank for the offer Mindweaver, and good to talk to you again. wouldn't it be a good idea to have one for any TPU Team member who would want it as well?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 23, 2010)

my first avatar change since over 12 months has just happened
i preffered something indigo-themed (or to be more specific, Pleiadian)
The Ultimate Destruction a Nuclear Device will bring, didnt fit right in the pic (you know, me beeing the good guy, the helper,that creates, and not destroys)


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2010)

I would like to thank KieX for my new avatar!
Thanks dude


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks great on you Hammer!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thank for the offer Mindweaver, and good to talk to you again. wouldn't it be a good idea to have one for any TPU Team member who would want it as well?



Very true!  That is why I am working on a big update for my Easy WCG_config utility. I hope to have it complete in a few weeks, but in the mean time I would alter the current one to add the ones you need.  

Oh and great talking to you too my friend!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I would like to thank KieX for my new avatar!
> Thanks dude



I would like to thank KieX as well for my Kick ass new avatar!  I was begining to lose hope..  With the new Avatar I may try and add a few more rigs! Currently I have 26 rigs Crunching Strong! Not including the 3 rigs I have crunching for Stanley! 

Oh and Velvet Wafer great avatar bro!  but i do still like your old avatar.. your radiator is the only one to tame that blast! 

@KieX
I believe you can only stop WCG, but I will find out. This would be a nice feather for my Utility.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

liking the new avatars guys


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> liking the new avatars guys



Thanks Bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Bro!


Looks like My X6 is putting out almost as much points as my i7 yet it was down when I got home today.  not sure why, I primed the rig and it passed a few hours.  maybe power outtage and it's not set to power back on??


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, liking the new avatar's too guys!!  Been thinking of changing mine too but not sure what I want yet. 

And CP, hope it's nothing major. Probably isn't.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yep, liking the new avatar's too guys!!  Been thinking of changing mine too but not sure what I want yet.
> 
> And CP, hope it's nothing major. Probably isn't.



naw it's running.  I'm just having some boot MGR issues that are driving me nuts,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 23, 2010)

kinda related to crunching as i am asking about a rig that crunches
would getting a 2nd pump for my loop be better then a NBmax block for the chipset/mosfet(connected by heatpipe) or should i just get both? the rig in question is in system specs.

EDIT:i7 is down for now. I am working on the loop.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like My X6 is putting out almost as much points as my i7 yet it was down when I got home today.  not sure why, I primed the rig and it passed a few hours.  maybe power outtage and it's not set to power back on??



Did you get a 1055T or a 1090T? This 1055T I have kicks ass! I overclocked it to 4Ghz first try and It's been crunching strong, and hasn't past 37c. I don't see any reason to get a 1090T other than for your e-peen you know?..lol or you just have the extra cash... 

but.. Yea i would say check your BIOs and make sure you have it set to power back on after an outage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Did you get a 1055T or a 1090T? This 1055T I have kicks ass! I overclocked it to 4Ghz first try and It's been crunching strong, and hasn't past 37c. I don't see any reason to get a 1090T other than for your e-peen you know?..lol or you just have the extra cash...
> 
> but.. Yea i would say check your BIOs and make sure you have it set to power back on after an outage.



I got a 1090T, it was the CPU Paul was offering in the combo, I haven't tried overclocking yet.  I have some issues with the stupid issue with my computer locking and restarting then saying my boot mgr is missing.  I go into the BIOS and my OS HDD is not first in the boot priority list any more, my 1TB is.  It's driving me nuts and I've tried just about everything!

And the rig is set to come back on after power outage


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> This 1055T I have kicks ass! I overclocked it to 4Ghz first try and It's been crunching strong, and hasn't past 37c. I don't see any reason to get a 1090T other than for your e-peen you know?..lol or you just have the extra cash...



I'm glad to hear that. I just built a rig for my friend with the 1055T and he doesn't even overclock, I soooooo want to teach him!! LOL. My next build will be six core AMD and the 10055T is a nice price!  EDIT:  What mobo and cpu cooler are you using?



Chicken Patty said:


> I got a 1090T, it was the CPU Paul was offering in the combo, I haven't tried overclocking yet.  I have some issues with the stupid issue with my computer locking and restarting then saying my boot mgr is missing.  I go into the BIOS and my OS HDD is not first in the boot priority list any more, my 1TB is.  It's driving me nuts and I've tried just about everything!
> 
> And the rig is set to come back on after power outage



Oh, a funky bios that re-orders boot priority....ugh :shadedshu


On a brighter note, I got the boinc client reinstalled on my roomies AMD X2 250 3.0Ghz Rig so time to go for platinum!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm glad to hear that. I just built a rig for my friend with the 1055T and he doesn't even overclock, I soooooo want to teach him!! LOL. My next build will be six core AMD and the 10055T is a nice price!  EDIT:  What mobo and cpu cooler are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been doing it with a few BIOS's, with the Quad as well.  Remember I'm not using the CH 4 yet.  This is weird, that issue is driving me insane!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's been doing it with a few BIOS's, with the Quad as well.  Remember I'm not using the CH 4 yet.  This is weird, that issue is driving me insane!



CMOS Baterry maybe?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> CMOS Baterry maybe?



Hmmm, but no other settings reset???


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, but no other settings reset???



Don't know about raid setups to advise but had my share of bios resetting boot priority...is Drive A:/ disabled....damn......I feel for you.

Question: Is this only a phenomena with your new 1090T?


EDIT: PRESS F10 TO SAVE!!! j/k FFS!!!! CP, You know better for crying out loud....I wouldn't be here today if it weren't for you all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2010)

My numbers are going to suck for awhile. The i7 is down till i get the new pump. I sold my OCZ one today so i don't have a pump till i get the 655. maybe someone can pickup the slack for a few days


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 25, 2010)

I had some issues and had to reinstall Windows, does it take a few days to start picking up pace?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah it does, in a couple days your production will normalize as WUs pending validation are processed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

I got the x6 going and the i7 full blast, hopefully picking up some of the slack


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got the x6 going and the i7 full blast, hopefully picking up some of the slack



Nice, what do you have your X6 clocked to?  I'd expect it gets about the same PPD as the i7 clock-for-clock, right?


----------



## hat (Jun 26, 2010)

Whoa... how did Jellyrole get banned?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Whoa... how did Jellyrole get banned?



Wait, what?


----------



## hat (Jun 26, 2010)

Jellyrole made post 9310 in this thread, and it clearly says "Banned" under his name.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Jellyrole made post 9310 in this thread, and it clearly says "Banned" under his name.



I leave for a couple days, come back and someone who I don't even remember is banned


----------



## hat (Jun 26, 2010)

Seems odd, I recently bought a 6 to 8 pin pcie adaptor off him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice, what do you have your X6 clocked to?  I'd expect it gets about the same PPD as the i7 clock-for-clock, right?



So far stock 3.0 GHz.  Right now I can't really say as neither rig has stabled out.  My i7 had stability issues because of new RAM, so I just loaded defaults on it till I have more time to fiddle with the new RAM and get it stable.

The X6 is the rig that I keep having that Missing Boot MGR issue like everyday.  So far it's been going over two days stable now and all I did differently is not open AIM?   So the rigs should stable out in about another day or so and I can really see the numbers then.

As far as jelly, not sure what happened, he sent me a PM saying he got banned but he'll still be crunching and that's it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

So are you still crunching on the PhII X4, or has that been sold to fund the X6?
I was considering an X6 instead of the i7, but with a new mobo and RAM it was going to be about the same price for an X6/i7 and I decided I'd rather have the lower power consumption of the i7 vs 6 real cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So are you still crunching on the PhII X4, or has that been sold to fund the X6?
> I was considering an X6 instead of the i7, but with a new mobo and RAM it was going to be about the same price for an X6/i7 and I decided I'd rather have the lower power consumption of the i7 vs 6 real cores



X4 was sold, I'll eventually get a X6 for the GB UD5 board and put it back to crunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> X4 was sold, I'll eventually get a X6 for the GB UD5 board and put it back to crunch.



Aha 
I've loaned my X4, mobo, CPU, DDR2, and HSF to a friend who only had a laptop since otherwise it would just sit in a box....although I might sell it at some point, I'm considering a car at some point (I've been offered one for free, but it needs work)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aha
> I've loaned my X4, mobo, CPU, DDR2, and HSF to a friend who only had a laptop since otherwise it would just sit in a box....although I might sell it at some point, I'm considering a car at some point (I've been offered one for free, but it needs work)



You can use the money from the rig to throw some money on the car and start fixing it up


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You can use the money from the rig to throw some money on the car and start fixing it up



That's what I'm thinking of doing...I'd have to get it here from Kentucky first.  It is still drivable (a '92 Ford Escort), but there are numerous things wrong with it (the extents of which I don't even know).

I may spend some of the money I'm getting from my summer job on it, since I can't DC any more there's not really anything else to do with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's what I'm thinking of doing...I'd have to get it here from Kentucky first.  It is still drivable (a '92 Ford Escort), but there are numerous things wrong with it (the extents of which I don't even know).
> 
> I may spend some of the money I'm getting from my summer job on it, since I can't DC any more there's not really anything else to do with it



I would try to see exactly what is wrong with it, depending on how much cash has to be invested on it to get it running good again it might or might not be worth it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would try to see exactly what is wrong with it, depending on how much cash has to be invested on it to get it running good again it might or might not be worth it.



Well, that I know of the AC doesn't work, cruise control doesn't work, and the interior lights don't work.  There may be more problems since it's been used for 18 years at this point, but not that I know of.  The front bumper is damaged where my grandfather ran it into something, but I don't think it suffered any structural damage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that I know of the AC doesn't work, cruise control doesn't work, and the interior lights don't work.  There may be more problems since it's been used for 18 years at this point, but not that I know of.  The front bumper is damaged where my grandfather ran it into something, but I don't think it suffered any structural damage



when you say interior lights, you mean the dash lights?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> when you say interior lights, you mean the dash lights?



Yeah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah



i think that should be the only thing you should fix right off the bat.  Afterwards just do a tune up and you should be on your way.  I mean a/c is great, but not needed to drive and neither is a new bumper


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Exactly, that was my thought 
Not quite sure there's much point in having my own vehicle at this point since I only have my permit (no license yet), but I guess it couldn't hurt to start fixing it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Exactly, that was my thought
> Not quite sure there's much point in having my own vehicle at this point since I only have my permit (no license yet), but I guess it couldn't hurt to start fixing it up



Get it ready for when you finally get your license


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Get it ready for when you finally get your license



I'll ask my dad if he knows what else may be wrong with it, he had it until 2005, at which point he got a new car and passed it on to my grandparents


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll ask my dad if he knows what else may be wrong with it, he had it until 2005, at which point he got a new car and passed it on to my grandparents



PM me dude, don't wanna derail the thread.  Shoot me a message so we can continue to discuss this topic


----------



## KieX (Jun 26, 2010)

Gonna have my i7 down for a day or so. Adding another GTX 275 for F@H and swapping the Megahalems for a Noctua D14 to crunch harder during this summer heat 

I'm finding it really cramped inside a HAF 932 because of the Gigabyte UD5's PCI-E Layout though. Trying every position I can think of with it 

Pics to come..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> Gonna have my i7 down for a day or so. Adding another GTX 275 for F@H and swapping the Megahalems for a Noctua D14 to crunch harder during this summer heat
> 
> I'm finding it really cramped inside a HAF 932 because of the Gigabyte UD5's PCI-E Layout though. Trying every position I can think of with it
> 
> Pics to come..



pics better be soon


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

Pics would be awesome, I was considering the NH-DH14 as well, but opted for the far-smaller H50


----------



## KieX (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Pics would be awesome, I was considering the NH-DH14 as well, but opted for the far-smaller H50



I think H50 is hit and miss. Inside my old Silverstone TJ10 case the H50 was normally 10C cooler than my TRUE. But since I switched to the HAF 922 the TRUE is actually 10C cooler than the H50.  Really interested to see if the Noctua can deliver something better.

I have a ridiculously good ghetto mod planned for my i7 rig. Looks like I'm gonna have to stick the PSU at the top of the HAF though:shadedshu Must sleep though! I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

Just joined the team here . Man this is a really intense program ! Uses a 100% of my CPU 90% of the time LOL !


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> I think H50 is hit and miss. Inside my old Silverstone TJ10 case the H50 was normally 10C cooler than my TRUE. But since I switched to the HAF 922 the TRUE is actually 10C cooler than the H50.  Really interested to see if the Noctua can deliver something better.
> 
> I have a ridiculously good ghetto mod planned for my i7 rig. Looks like I'm gonna have to stick the PSU at the top of the HAF though:shadedshu Must sleep though! I'll post pics tomorrow.



My H50 is push/pull as intake in my PC-A05S, I understand that there are better coolers (DH14), but I decided that I'd rather have something compact

EDIT @ Trickson: WELCOME!


----------



## KieX (Jun 27, 2010)

trickson said:


> Just joined the team here . Man this is a really intense program ! Uses a 100% of my CPU 90% of the time LOL !




Welcome to the most dedicated and friendly team there is! Sit back, kick up and enjoy your stay  

If you need any help with anything let us know



[Ion] said:


> My H50 is push/pull as intake in my PC-A05S, I understand that there are better coolers (DH14), but I decided that I'd rather have something compact
> 
> EDIT @ Trickson: WELCOME!



Yup when it comes to performance/size H50 is the best thing around. Also makes water simple for newbies like me


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

Man with this thing going I can still play my games and every thing . Temps ? 52c is the highest seen ! man I should have done this long ago !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

trickson said:


> Man with this thing going I can still play my games and every thing . Temps ? 52c is the highest seen ! man I should have done this long ago !



another welcome to this AWESOME team 

you wont find any other team on teh webz that is as good as this team i can promise you that


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> another welcome to this AWESOME team
> 
> you wont find any other team on teh webz that is as good as this team i can promise you that



Yeah this is fun ! I like this I feel like I am really DOING some thing , Not just playing games .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

an honor to have you on hear trickson.  This thing allows you to game and all, greatest thing ever done!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

I am having to get another car. I can't pay for the car i have now. So it look like i am going from a nice 2000 sebring to some POS. 

on another note i have the i7 crunching at 1.6ghz for now. I am running the Fort120 passive so i can't run it any higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am having to get another car. I can't pay for the car i have now. So it look like i am going from a nice 2000 sebring to some POS.
> 
> on another note i have the i7 crunching at 1.6ghz for now. I am running the Fort120 passive so i can't run it any higher.



Wow that's kinda crazy, 1.6 GHz LOL


----------



## theonedub (Jun 27, 2010)

You don't have a fan pos?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> You don't have a fan pos?



I do someplace....i think..  just going to be used till i get the new pump


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I do someplace....i think..  just going to be used till i get the new pump



That's desperation....could you use one of the front fans from your A300?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's desperation....could you use one of the front fans from your A300?



I don't even have any fans in the front of the case. The fans are attached to the rad that i have taken out. I am only using the back fan and that is all i am running in it.. I hate running it so slow but its better then nothing like i was going to have... you know what.. I am going to go look for a damn fan in one of the boxes or take one off the rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't even have any fans in the front of the case. The fans are attached to the rad that i have taken out. I am only using the back fan and that is all i am running in it.. I hate running it so slow but its better then nothing like i was going to have... you know what.. I am going to go look for a damn fan in one of the boxes or take one off the rad.



When does your pump arrive, I can send you a fan if it's going to take long to arrive.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> When does your pump arrive, I can send you a fan if it's going to take long to arrive.



It hasn't even been sent out yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It hasn't even been sent out yet.



you know when it will be, because if it's going to be sent out monday then it'll be pointless to send you a fan as it'll probably arrive at the same time LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you know when it will be, because if it's going to be sent out monday then it'll be pointless to send you a fan as it'll probably arrive at the same time LOL



i hope it does out monday but not sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i hope it does out monday but not sure.



See if you can get an answer for me and let me know, i'm a bit low on cash so I don't want to do this unless you really need it you get me?  Once i get paid if you still need it I'll send it anyways, but for now I'm just trying make it a few more days till payday.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> See if you can get an answer for me and let me know, i'm a bit low on cash so I don't want to do this unless you really need it you get me?  Once i get paid if you still need it I'll send it anyways, but for now I'm just trying make it a few more days till payday.



it is going out monday so we are good


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't even have any fans in the front of the case. The fans are attached to the rad that i have taken out. I am only using the back fan and that is all i am running in it.. I hate running it so slow but its better then nothing like i was going to have... you know what.. I am going to go look for a damn fan in one of the boxes or take one off the rad.



This may be a stupid question, but why didn't you use one off the rad to start with?


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This may be a stupid question, but why didn't you use one off the rad to start with?



Try one of these out for a while .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This may be a stupid question, but why didn't you use one off the rad to start with?



I don't want to have to take the screws out of it there a pain the ass to get out because i don't use the long ones..you get me?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

trickson said:


> Try one of these out for a while .



I used one of those instead of a side panel for my computer, worked wonders 



p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't want to have to take the screws out of it there a pain the ass to get out because i don't use the long ones..you get me?



Yeah, that makes more sense


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I used one of those instead of a side panel for my computer, worked wonders



When I was air cooled I used mine . They work great . take side panel off and use it forcing that air right into the case . It will cool EVERY thing FAST !


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 27, 2010)

trickson said:


> Try one of these out for a while .



I've got mine. Don't know what i would do without it.


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've got mine. Don't know what i would do without it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100627/Capture026.jpg



Love the baking rack case !


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've got mine. Don't know what i would do without it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100627/Capture026.jpg



Awesome setup!
Do you still run it like that with it this hot out?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn buck, that's awesome


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2010)

I know it's not on topic but this made me laugh my balls off

*GTX480: I wouldn't care if it ran hot, or was forged by the devil upon an Indian burial ground at the expense of the lives of 200 virgins.” -El Fiendo*


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I know it's not on topic but this made me laugh my balls off
> 
> *GTX480: I wouldn't care if it ran hot, or was forged by the devil upon an Indian burial ground at the expense of the lives of 200 virgins.” -El Fiendo*


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've got mine. Don't know what i would do without it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100627/Capture026.jpg



That's really cool, but what happens if it rains? That's a lot of fried hardware


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

hat said:


> That's really cool, but what happens if it rains? That's a lot of fried hardware



if you didn't notice it looks like the fan is blowing out the window not sucking air in. So that should keep most if not all water away from it. 
also i'm sure if it does rain hard he will close the window. I don't think anyone with as much hardware as him would be too stupid to close a window when it rains hard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn, I didn't notice the Ethernet cable from my i7 had came off the router. The clip is broken so it comes off from time to time.  No wonder my i7 had not been reporting any work


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome setup!
> Do you still run it like that with it this hot out?


That pic is from yesterday. Even with 80F+ heat outside, the room stay's 10F cooler due to immediately exhausting most of the heat from the GPU's. It's alot easier on the Central A/C and the Electric bill using this method.



p_o_s_pc said:


> if you didn't notice it looks like the fan is blowing out the window not sucking air in. So that should keep most if not all water away from it.
> also i'm sure if it does rain hard he will close the window. I don't think anyone with as much hardware as him would be too stupid to close a window when it rains hard


House has an eave that overhangs 4ft from the wall, so only strong rains hit the window. I also have to close it during the day(at work) or when I leave on the weekends. Just being able to have it open at night makes a huge difference in this house.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

Definitely an awesome setup, I bet those GPUs put of a *ton* of heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely an awesome setup, I bet those GPUs put of a *ton* of heat



I bet, just my single 5770 is enough to make me a "fried" chicken patty"


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bet, just my single 5770 is enough to make me a "fried" chicken patty"




My 260 and OCed i7 sure made it hot....I guess it's sorta nice that it's not so hot any more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My 260 and OCed i7 sure made it hot....I guess it's sorta nice that it's not so hot any more



5770, a i7 and a x6   I can just imagine the other peeps


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

ok guys, im might join the team again crunching wise

im going for a cheaper laptop,

im using the gf's lappie atm, it has a i3 and a 5650, and that is more than enough for my needs so ill be getting one similar to her's, so there i saved like 200$

so now im aiming for some used 1156/775 cruncher


----------



## KieX (Jun 27, 2010)

Pics as promised:

This is what it looked like before:


Spoiler











Because of the 3 slot Artic Cooler had to move the PSU to the top, and put the top fan to suck air through the 5" drive bays. Also changed the PSU for a 1000W, rather be safe than sorry.





And to help the airflow through the bottom fan I cut out a few of the horizontal bars.





Not pretty, but does the job. Should be good for 18K PPD in F@H and 4-5K PPD in WCG. 

The Noctua is amazing btw! 7C Cooler than the Megahalems even though I have one more GTX 275 in there now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

change you system specs haha

but nice rig man, its smexy, now go paint it black


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

That looks amazing!
Makes my A05S look so small


----------



## KieX (Jun 27, 2010)

It's a dedicated cruncher/folder. My system specs is the computer I use all the time for games and everything.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> It's a dedicated cruncher/folder. My system specs is the computer I use all the time for games and everything.



Nice, until recently my rig was pretty much just a dedicated cruncher/folder, I used the laptop for everything else


----------



## KieX (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice, until recently my rig was pretty much just a dedicated cruncher/folder, I used the laptop for everything else



Laptop in the garden with a cold drink in this heat is my favorite setup now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 5770, a i7 and a x6   I can just imagine the other peeps



any idea of how hot it got with 5 8800GT's+1 8800GTS+ 1 GTX 260, and a handful of dual cores crunching? 
lets just put it like this. It was insane. The AC on 24/7 and it was still 80+f mostly around 90f


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> any idea of how hot it got with 5 8800GT's+1 8800GTS+ 1 GTX 260, and a handful of dual cores crunching?
> lets just put it like this. It was insane. The AC on 24/7 and it was still 80+f mostly around 90f



That's crazy man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

Can you tell my i7 was not reporting work for a day or two?  First update of the day .  By the way, my i7 was crunching at defaults because of issues with my new RAM, I've re tweaked the RAM and put it back up to 3.8 GHz, passed prime all morning about two hours just to be sure so we'll see if it's good to go.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> any idea of how hot it got with 5 8800GT's+1 8800GTS+ 1 GTX 260, and a handful of dual cores crunching?
> lets just put it like this. It was insane. The AC on 24/7 and it was still 80+f mostly around 90f


That sounds miserable.
Is that why you sold most of your hardware?


Chicken Patty said:


> Can you tell my i7 was not reporting work for a day or two?  First update of the day .  By the way, my i7 was crunching at defaults because of issues with my new RAM, I've re tweaked the RAM and put it back up to 3.8 GHz, passed prime all morning about two hours just to be sure so we'll see if it's good to go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100627/Capture190.jpg



Nice!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That sounds miserable.
> Is that why you sold most of your hardware?



that played a really big part in it. I sold it because of a few reasons (in order)
1.heat
2.power consumption 
3.space
4.big eye sore(it was ugly no matter how i had them setup)
5.noise
6.too many problems to always deal with(network problems mostly)
7.craved an i7 

now that its all gone i want to do it all again but this time with AII X4's. I know i can't as i have alot of stuff that takes priority over computers


EDIT:also i still haven't put a fan on my heatsink. I need to so i can atleast get 3.6ghz again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to expand the farm and I wanted to do it the most effective way with i7's.  However, that changed upon buying the AMD combo from Paul.

I now have a left over mobo/RAM.  so I will eventually get another x6, probably a 1055T and PSU with vid card.  I got a HDD so that's pretty much all I need to get it going.  At that point I will have 20 threads going and also at that point I think I will stop expanding there for various reasons.  

1-Space, no more space unless my room just becomes a mess (not happening)
2-At this point I think the heat will be crazy!

So with 20 threads for WCG, the only thing I might do is get a Six Core to replace my i7 920 and that's it.  At this point then I will resort to hopefully adding really good card or two for F@H to help out over there as well and call it a day when it comes to Distributed Computing.  If I had more space I would expand more but I don't have that available to me at the moment so that'll be it.  What do you guys think of my plans?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

@CP 
it doesn't seem like a bad plan. I hope when you replace the i7 with a sixcore that you mean a i9(6core+HT)


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2010)

I will bring my Athlon XP 2200 back to the workforce as soon as my wireless g card shows up...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP
> it doesn't seem like a bad plan. I hope when you replace the i7 with a sixcore that you mean a i9(6core+HT)



yes i do


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got a 1090T, it was the CPU Paul was offering in the combo, I haven't tried overclocking yet.  I have some issues with the stupid issue with my computer locking and restarting then saying my boot mgr is missing.  I go into the BIOS and my OS HDD is not first in the boot priority list any more, my 1TB is.  It's driving me nuts and I've tried just about everything!
> 
> And the rig is set to come back on after power outage



Nice that 1090T should kick some ass!  Are you running a raid? 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm glad to hear that. I just built a rig for my friend with the 1055T and he doesn't even overclock, I soooooo want to teach him!! LOL. My next build will be six core AMD and the 10055T is a nice price!  EDIT:  *What mobo and cpu cooler are you using?
> *
> 
> 
> ...




You should get him to overclock that chip. It loves 4Ghz! I've got my server room set at 69c and it never brakes 37c @ 4 GHz!   I currently only have it crunching, FTP, file storage, and just set it up Friday to Fold with a gt240. I'm thinking about throwing another gt240 for extra folding!  

Oh and my set up is

CPU - 1055T

MB - ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX

RAM - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice that 1090T should kick some ass!  Are you running a raid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I'm not.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry it took me a few minutes to catch up (read). Have you resolve the problem? I want a 1090T, but i may opt to get another 1055T.. hehehe I really want another one. The AMD bug has bit me again!

Hey going to take the GF shopping for the week. I'll be back later.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Sorry it took me a few minutes to catch up (read). Have you resolve the problem? I want a 1090T, but i may opt to get another 1055T.. hehehe I really want another one. The AMD bug has bit me again!
> 
> Hey going to take the GF shopping for the week. I'll be back later.



So far looks like AIM is causing it, we'll see.  I'm going to go a few days without AIM to see if it happens again without it running.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

I found a low speed 120mm fan. I put it on my heatsink just to give it a try and because its the only one i could find.it helped alot I am now running stock speeds and 1.1v and hit 58-60c when crunching. Not the best but still alot better then the 1.6ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I found a low speed 120mm fan. I put it on my heatsink just to give it a try and because its the only one i could find.it helped alot I am now running stock speeds and 1.1v and hit 58-60c when crunching. Not the best but still alot better then the 1.6ghz


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad you are at least at stock speeds. I'm pretty sure I have some extra fans around here somewhere if you want em.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys, take a look...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125432


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2010)

trickson said:


> Just joined the team here . Man this is a really intense program ! Uses a 100% of my CPU 90% of the time LOL !



Welcome to TPU WCG Team Trickson, it's a pleasure to have you 



Mindweaver said:


> You should get him to overclock that chip. It loves 4Ghz! I've got my server room set at 69c and it never brakes 37c @ 4 GHz!   I currently only have it crunching, FTP, file storage, and just set it up Friday to Fold with a gt240. I'm thinking about throwing another gt240 for extra folding!
> 
> Oh and my set up is
> 
> ...



Funny thing he would have had the exact same setup as you but he decided to go for the cheaper G-Skill ECO's. I was telling him to get the ripjaws....oh and he chose the USB 2.0 version of the M4A89GTD  And I was just at his house yesterday installing a TB and asked when  he's going to let me teach him how to overclock...doesn't look like it'll be anytime soon...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Guys,

Till i can figure out my boot mgr issue I am no longer crunching with the X6.  It passed Prime for about 4 or 5 hours but I still don't know if something is just not stable or failing little by little.  I am going to stop crunching till I can figure it out because every day it shuts down once or twice and my windows install is starting to get borked.  Therefore I am not risking a new install now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 28, 2010)

aww that sucks, have you tried some memtest on it?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Till i can figure out my boot mgr issue I am no longer crunching with the X6.  It passed Prime for about 4 or 5 hours but I still don't know if something is just not stable or failing little by little.  I am going to stop crunching till I can figure it out because every day it shuts down once or twice and my windows install is starting to get borked.  Therefore I am not risking a new install now.



Dude, why not just switch it out for the CH4 I sold ya?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aww that sucks, have you tried some memtest on it?


yep, passed.


Paulieg said:


> Dude, why not just switch it out for the CH4 I sold ya?



I am, but I'mma use that for my project log, then when I do get it going it'll have a fresh install of windows. So that's why I have it set aside for now.


----------



## KieX (Jun 28, 2010)

Both my Quads are down 

I switched them off to change the heatsinks and now neither one will POST. Too tired to troubleshoot them now that I need to get some sleep.. looks like I'll only have the i7 for next couple of days.:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

KieX said:


> Both my Quads are down
> 
> I switched them off to change the heatsinks and now neither one will POST. Too tired to troubleshoot them now that I need to get some sleep.. looks like I'll only have the i7 for next couple of days.:shadedshu



Maybe you tightened the Heatsinks too tight?  Keep us posted and good luck man.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 29, 2010)

i say clear the cosmos!  (clear cmos)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i say clear the cosmos!  (clear cmos)



Well its going fine so far with the startup repair done, let's hope that fixes it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

Good luck CP, that X6 looks like a beast for WCG!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck CP, that X6 looks like a beast for WCG!



Yeah bro, keep in mind it feels great in windows and I'm running default RAM timings, and NB.  I can't wait to get it sorted out so I can start messing with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah bro, keep in mind it feels great in windows and I'm running default RAM timings, and NB.  I can't wait to get it sorted out so I can start messing with it.



The strange thing is my i7 doesn't feel any faster than my C2D for daily usage...from what I read people thought it was much snappier than anything earlier, but that's not what I've noticed 
Maybe it's the SSD in the C2D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The strange thing is my i7 doesn't feel any faster than my C2D for daily usage...from what I read people thought it was much snappier than anything earlier, but that's not what I've noticed
> Maybe it's the SSD in the C2D



Did you ever try using it around windows without HTT?  I think the HTT is not the greatest for normal usage.  Even before the SSD my Phenom X4 felt alot snappier and quicker around windows.  Guess the added threads don't help much unless you are benchmarking or doing CPU intensive stuff.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you ever try using it around windows without HTT?  I think the HTT is not the greatest for normal usage.  Even before the SSD my Phenom X4 felt alot snappier and quicker around windows.  Guess the added threads don't help much unless you are benchmarking or doing CPU intensive stuff.



Nah, I never got around to trying it without Hyperthreading.  I can try tomorrow if I have time 
And I guess Firefox doesn't exactly need 8 threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nah, I never got around to trying it without Hyperthreading.  I can try tomorrow if I have time
> And I guess Firefox doesn't exactly need 8 threads



Seriously I did a few times and it felt much quicker.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seriously I did a few times and it felt much quicker.



I'll give it a shot, that's very odd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll give it a shot, that's very odd



Software is much less advanced than hardware, that's what it is.  You add four more threads and nothing knows what to do with it


----------



## hat (Jun 29, 2010)

Does memory speed affect WCG performance much? If everything pans out well, I will be running at 900MHz 4-4-4-12 rather than 1000MHz 5-5-5-15... it feels a lot faster and snappier, but will it affect WCG performance? Aside from that, my FSB increaced to 270MHz from 250MHz, and my CPU increaced 10MHz...


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think it does/will...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Naw it doesn't.  WCG is just clock speed dependent.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

As they've said, the impact is minimal (like 3% tops)


----------



## ERazer (Jun 29, 2010)

im down to one cruncher @ the moment till i install my gpu water block


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

ERazer said:


> im down to one cruncher @ the moment till i install my gpu water block



you do know we needs pics of that ?


----------



## KieX (Jun 30, 2010)

Turns out my Asus P5Q-E has done that "Asus thing" whereby it forgot it was motherboard. Cleared CMOS, swapped battery... but it's just a lump of metal now. Not the first time this has happened with Asus P5Q series motherboards, except I'm out of warranty so no more RMA's. The other Asus P5K mobo is fine but won't have time to make operational till a week's time. So glad I switched to Gigabyte instead for the i7.

So sorry guys, that's 4-5K PPD I won't be able to push for a little while. Just gotta decide if it's worth getting a new motherboard to bring back the two Quads online or sell them off and get something better next month.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, even if nothing else a pair of G31 or G41 motherboards would be cheap and allow you to get crunching again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

see if you can find a "Foxconn G41S-K" over there. Its a cheap G41 that should run your quads but i wouldn't count on overclock them lol but over here on the egg there $32 a pop and $3 shipping so for $35 i wouldn't consider it bad.

EDIT:wouldn't work the board is 65w cpu only


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

The G41M-ES2L is a nice board, I had the older one (G31M-ES2L) and it took a Q6600 to 3.2ghz and an E6550 to 3ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2010)

Hope you get your issues solved quick Kiex.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

Well now that both rigs seem to be running stable and good, Today i had multiple internet issues.  I am about as frustrated as a person can get right now.  I hope they are fixed for good!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well now that both rigs seem to be running stable and good, Today i had multiple internet issues.  I am about as frustrated as a person can get right now.  I hope they are fixed for good!



That sucks CP
Fix one problem and then another one pops-up. Hope you get the internet issue resolved


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 1, 2010)

Not on topic but happy Canada day fellow Canucks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That sucks CP
> Fix one problem and then another one pops-up. Hope you get the internet issue resolved



Woke up to having both rigs chugging along fine, it's just too much at once I'm getting really tired of this bullshit!



mjkmike said:


> Not on topic but happy Canada day fellow Canucks.



Not a Canuck, but happy Canada day


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 1, 2010)

I couldn't sleep lastnight so i got up and repasted my NB heatsink(the removable part) and was sure to spread it good into a thin layer. The NB went from 63c load to 51c  i consider that a good drop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I couldn't sleep lastnight so i got up and repasted my NB heatsink(the removable part) and was sure to spread it good into a thin layer. The NB went from 63c load to 51c  i consider that a good drop



I saw some drop in temps when I repasted my EVGA X58 a while back.  The paste on it was nasty and a lot!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I saw some drop in temps when I repasted my EVGA X58 a while back.  The paste on it was nasty and a lot!



on mine there was just alittle in the middle of the heatsink  and it was really thick.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> on mine there was just alittle in the middle of the heatsink in and it was really thick.



Mine, I couldn't see the SB or NB


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine, I couldn't see the SB or NB



i have had that on all the other motherboards i have had. The worst was a MSI and all the gigabyte's follow close behind


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 1, 2010)

After a refitting and a good cleaning, the X2 240 is back up!!! next up...an air dusting and repasting of the Q9450....  Temps are ghey in the summer and i have put off cleanin the PC for a cpl weeks now..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to have a nice little P4 rig up and crunching here pretty soon, at the moment it has a junk cely 2.2Ghz in it, but I'm planning on getting a decent P4 with HT for it. 

The Mobo is a MSI PT880 Neo V2. Don said he's going to hook me up with some more RAM for it, as it's only got a 256MB stick in it right now.  

I do need to buy a new PSU and a case for it thou. That's not too much money thou.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 1, 2010)

I am selling a i7 920, two X58 motherboards, RAM, and PSU's. If any cruncher wants any of the items, PM me and I will see about giving a nice discount

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125647


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 1, 2010)

so now you wont have any i7=?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

Got home to find my X6 off, i7 had gone off too because of a power outage, but I guess since lately I've been messing around a lot with the X6 due to the issues I've had I guess I forgot to set it to power on after power fail.  So some downtime today as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 1, 2010)

those rigs just wont behave :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> those rigs just wont behave :S



naw dude


----------



## HammerON (Jul 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so now you wont have any i7=?



I will still have my main i7 rig (will be crunching of course) 

Just needed to scale down for a while...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw dude



teh suckness



HammerON said:


> I will still have my main i7 rig (will be crunching of course)
> 
> Just needed to scale down for a while...



oh  then you still have wuite some power under the hood 

but i can totally understand it, espicially when the summer is coming and it gets hot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

Well guys the internet issues from last night and for about the last five hours today was due to ATT and not anything in my house.  They had a Network Outage that has been fixed.  Thank god!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2010)

lol! boinc is unable to fetch work for me on the main rig! (no work available in all projects)
before it did that, it loaded about 8 WUs that had working times over 120000h
and produced load from -1104% until +170% (normal range: 1-100 )
after a while it sorted out its own wrong units, but it does not load new ones!
seems there was a WU fuckup again!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol! boinc is unable to fetch work for me on the main rig! (no work available in all projects)
> before it did that, it loaded about 8 WUs that had working times over* 120000h
> *and produced load from -1104% until +170% (normal range: 1-100 )
> after a while it sorted out its own wrong units, but it does not load new ones!
> seems there was a WU fuckup again!



that must be a big WU and worth alot of points 

IF i get my pump today i plan to be running 3.9ghz again before i leave for the weekend for alittle 4th of july fun


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that must be a big WU and worth alot of points
> 
> IF i get my pump today i plan to be running 3.9ghz again before i leave for the weekend for alittle 4th of july fun



maybe they accidently sent out packets meant for their supercomputer... they would be about that size,i believe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> maybe they accidently sent out packets meant for their supercomputer... they would be about that size,i believe



that would be insane. i think i would just say someone was alittle hung over and programed a WU wrong and its a complete fail


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be insane. i think i would just say someone was alittle hung over and programed a WU wrong and its a complete fail



a WU? all projects did that to me! not only one!

EDIT: ah, a progress! now boinc tells me, the server cant connect to the database...whooops!^^


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a WU? all projects did that to me! not only one!
> 
> EDIT: ah, a progress! now boinc tells me, the server cant connect to the database...whooops!^^



ok maybe they threw a big party and EVERYONE there was hung over and fucked up big time and you just so happened to get there fuck up because they wanted to pick on a German 


did you get any WU's yet?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

i should be able to put on 2-3.5k ppd within 2 weeks time, im on the hunt for a good quaddy for either 775, 1156, or am2+3

i think ive found a good but cheap board, its either a MSI P45 Plat zilent ed, or the asus P5Q SE(i know the 24pin sucks) 

which would you guys take?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok maybe they threw a big party and EVERYONE there was hung over and fucked up big time and you just so happened to get there fuck up because they wanted to pick on a German
> 
> 
> did you get any WU's yet?



no, the servers still dont give out any work to me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i should be able to put on 2-3.5k ppd within 2 weeks time, im on the hunt for a good quaddy for either 775, 1156, or am2+3
> 
> i think ive found a good but cheap board, its either a MSI P45 Plat zilent ed, or the asus P5Q SE(i know the 24pin sucks)
> 
> which would you guys take?



I would take the MSI

@Velvet your date and time is correct? Also try closing Bionic out and starting it again?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would take the MSI
> 
> @Velvet your date and time is correct? Also try closing Bionic out and starting it again?



yes it is, windows 7 is self correcting in that way, and i compared it to other clocks
a restart didnt help, tried it several times


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

doesnt boinc have problems every weekend?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

Guys, both of my rigs will be down mostly the whole afternoon.  Going to be installing the CH IV and fresh OS install.  Will be needing the HDD of my i7 to back up the stuff so that's why that rig will be down also.  I'll advise when I'm back up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

btw have you guys seen the specs and possible pricetag on the i7 970?

6cores 12 threads 3.2ghz, multi on 24x and 26x with turbo and a pricerange of 400€ approximate 

finally a nice i7 for crunching


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 2, 2010)

@ MR. Chicken.

Glad to see the CH IV build going ahead, almost got one today myself.

@ The Team.

Will be adding another cruncher very soon, just picked up a M4A785-M for the 955 that I have push out of more mother boards than I care to say. To make up to the chip I also got another H50 for it.  I hope it likes its new home for the next month and then it's back to the 790FXT when I get the CH IV ,  and my HP gets shot into this MB.

Did I remember one fine person say that this could get addictive?

Crunch on and crunch Hard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ MR. Chicken.
> 
> Glad to see the CH IV build going ahead, almost got one today myself.
> 
> ...



This does get very very addicting bro, it's nuts.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 2, 2010)

I like getting fat on pie too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I like getting fat on pie too.



LOL, I've been on a diet for a while, Although I got me some this morning 






One rig is down, the other will be shortly, so no more pie for the day


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope Mind. can stand his ground this time.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

hey guys, 

i have a question, how much woul you pay for a system like this? 

1 stk. Server: CREO Spire CXP8000
CPU: 2 x XEON 3,06GHz
RAM: 1536Mb
Harddrive: 4 x SEAGATE (37 GB)
RAID Controller: Adaptec AIC-7902B - Ultra320 SCSI
Optisk: _NEC DV-5800C
 lownoise Chieftech CFT-500-A12S 500W PSU. 

its 2 x dualcore xeons


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

Any ETA on PPD for a 3.2ghz P4HT?  I may be able to get one crunching


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

300ppd or similar afaik


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 300ppd or similar afaik



Well, that would basically double my PPD ATM 
I'll see what I can do


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

lol i guess so 

is it a 775 or 478?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

Well guys, the X6 is up with the CH IV, not crunching yet.  Still transferring stuff and installing things.   Once that's done I'll advise and get it crunching


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

way to go bro

i can get that righ that i posted earlier for 280$, should i do it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> way to go bro
> 
> i can get that righ that i posted earlier for 280$, should i do it?



what the one you gave the specs on?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

yes this one

CPU: 2 x XEON 3,06GHz
RAM: 1536Mb
Harddrive: 4 x SEAGATE (37 GB)
RAID Controller: Adaptec AIC-7902B - Ultra320 SCSI
Optisk: _NEC DV-5800C
lownoise Chieftech CFT-500-A12S 500W PSU.

its 2 x dualcore xeons


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes this one
> 
> CPU: 2 x XEON 3,06GHz
> RAM: 1536Mb
> ...


For that price that seems like a steal if you ask me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

bad quality pic, but here it is:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

i might do it then, it will only do crunching, and every once in a while a freind is gonna do some rendering on it

 nice board El'Capitän


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i might do it then, it will only do crunching, and every once in a while a freind is gonna do some rendering on it
> 
> nice board El'Capitän



Good deal, should be a nice addition and thanks bro.  Loving this board just by seeing it run   Once I'm setup I'll play around with the clocks a bit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good deal, should be a nice addition and thanks bro.  Loving this board just by seeing it run   Once I'm setup I'll play around with the clocks a bit



then ill do it, if he will drive by with it, my car is dooooooooown atm lol 

its almost a requirement to play with that board lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then ill do it, if he will drive by with it, my car is dooooooooown atm lol
> 
> its almost a requirement to play with that board lol



It is, but I want to make sure it's nice and stable while it transfers my docs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

sissy 

jk, but thats a good idea, i really hope for you that it wont fuck up now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sissy
> 
> jk, but thats a good idea, i really hope for you that it wont fuck up now



Well MSN is working, it wasn't before, it'll cause my computer to crash as soon as I opened it.  I really think it was just the windows install that was borked.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol i guess so
> 
> is it a 775 or 478?



LGA775.  Why?  It's not compatible with any of the newer CPUs (and even if it was, I wouldn't upgrade it since it's not mine)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 3, 2010)

Recently got a laptop on "extended loan" after I did some repairs/virus removal for some friends. It's mine until my GF get's her new Laptop this week. (It's her birthday, and we got her this.) At which point her Core 2 Duo Laptop is mine. 







Yes, that's a Cooler Master 80mm cooling the laptop, helps by 2-3*C.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 3, 2010)

my problems still are not solved... look what files i get uploaded!
i never encountered them before!




the tasks errored out after a few minutes,stating:




at attempt to close the boinc window,after taking these pics boinc crashed totally.
what to do now?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the Captain


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday also.

@ Velvet. I get that message every time I reattach to a new user. The first set of work units must be done before it gives out more work.
   If you keep having problems I would uninstall Boinic and then do a new clean install.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 3, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Happy Birthday also.
> 
> @ Velvet. I get that message every time I reattach to a new user. The first set of work units must be done before it gives out more work.
> If you keep having problems I would uninstall Boinic and then do a new clean install.



i did, but nothing changed... i start to get frustrated 
the rig is stable otherwise, it must be boinc!

EDIT: congratulations el capitano!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i did, but nothing changed... i start to get frustrated
> the rig is stable otherwise, it must be boinc!
> 
> EDIT: congratulations el capitano!



Thanks dude 

And your issues is just weird, I got a massive headache right now, I'll see if I take a look at it later, I gotta get away from the PC for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

Both rigs are back up   Both at 3.8 GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

hell yeah


----------



## HammerON (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy birthday CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy birthday CP


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

this one should be up and running tonight if windows behaves


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice Don, what is that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

XD its a dual cpu server, 2 x dualcore xeons 3.0ghz
an old one but it should put out a bit

just cant find any freakin SCSI drivers for the fucker


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

I love the twins, how many drives was that psu pushing?
you rock


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

it has 4 small hd's, i think its 15k drives

but i cannot find a single usefull driver for the adaptec controller that works, its either a broken link or some driverdetective crap my ass


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

keep hunting, the target is worth the shot.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool setup there!  So are those the PentD based Xeons?  If so, should be a tad under 1k PPD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

i might end up just plugging a IDE drive in it, its only for crunching
nothing else

this SCSI seems to be a pain in the ass

might get a cheap sata controller for pci instead


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> XD its a dual cpu server, 2 x dualcore xeons 3.0ghz
> an old one but it should put out a bit
> 
> just cant find any freakin SCSI drivers for the fucker



Yo bro, my IBM 1U 2x Dualcore xeons 2.8Ghz give me around 850 Boinc points a day. I picked it up from geeks for around 170 with out drives. I've had it crunching strong for around 2 years now. It should have a big day coming up.. I notice the other day it hadden returned work for a few days. So, i vnc'ed to it and for some reason it had around 20 completed jobs..  I guess during a power outage it lost connection.. I restarted boinc and it's working now!  

@Team TPU
Looks like my powersupply for my Q9550 is fine.  The NB over heating seems to have been the problem.. I took a NB fan off a SOYO NF2 mother board and have it on my ASUS P45!  Doesn't look bad.. hehehe i'll take some picks and post later.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

Never say its only for crunching


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

The 955 is now crunching for the team.
That puts me at 26 threads and I love them all. 

#1 1055T ON gig 790fxt
#2 I7930  ON gig X58A-UD3R
#3 1090T ON gig 880GM-UD2h
#4 955blk on Asus M4A785-M
#5 HP media with 5600 so that's two 2.8

Crunch on and Crunch Hard


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> The 955 is now crunching for the team.
> That puts me at 26 threads and I love them all.
> 
> #1 1055T ON gig 790fxt
> ...



Kickass bro!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yo bro, my IBM 1U 2x Dualcore xeons 2.8Ghz give me around 850 Boinc points a day. I picked it up from geeks for around 170 with out drives. I've had it crunching strong for around 2 years now. It should have a big day coming up.. I notice the other day it hadden returned work for a few days. So, i vnc'ed to it and for some reason it had around 20 completed jobs..  I guess during a power outage it lost connection.. I restarted boinc and it's working now!
> 
> @Team TPU
> Looks like my powersupply for my Q9550 is fine.  The NB over heating seems to have been the problem.. I took a NB fan off a SOYO NF2 mother board and have it on my ASUS P45!  Doesn't look bad.. hehehe i'll take some picks and post later.



homm it isnt much, but ill see how much mine will spit out in a few days



mjkmike said:


> Never say its only for crunching
> 
> The 955 is now crunching for the team.
> That puts me at 26 threads and I love them all.
> ...




lol okay sorry then  but this one wont be able to do more than that imo
it will serve its last time for the cause

and, thats a whole lotta threads you got pumping there,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Happy birthday CP



Thanks bro 


Don, that looks like a sweet setup.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

I guess I'm a bit late to the party....but happy birthday CP!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool setup there!  So are those the PentD based Xeons?  If so, should be a tad under 1k PPD



yeah i think they are, 

and it doesnt even make any big noise or anything, so i might as well have it running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I guess I'm a bit late to the party....but happy birthday CP!



Thanks dude.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh shit! That's right! Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh shit! That's right! Happy Birthday bro!



Thanks mind


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 4, 2010)

Going of topic again.

Happy fourth!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Going of topic again.
> 
> Happy fourth!



Thanks dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm leaving going out of town to a 4th july party! I'll be back tomorrow! I'm leaving all the crunchers on!  Happy 4th Team!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 4, 2010)

I has a quick question. Would this spare system I have sitting upstairs be worth crunching on, or would it output too little to matter?



			
				HP Pavilion 7935 said:
			
		

> Athlon "Thunderbird" 1.3GHz CPU
> 512MB memory (128MB stock)
> 40GB hard drive
> XP Pro.
> I think the PSU is somewhere between 100 and 200W


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 4, 2010)

dont think the heat would be worth it,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont think the heat would be worth it,



^^This ^^I had a setup like that but was running 2.8ghz on the CPU and it still wasn't worth the noise/heat for the little output

also i got the i7 back on water now. I got a nice 6c drop from lapping the block,replacing pump with a 655(AKA D4),replacing fans,replacing barbs and cleaning the block and flushing the rads. Still haven't going around to the 1/2" tube yet but that is my next step. Important thing is it is back crunching at 3.9ghz again


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it all comes down to the power it will cost and the heat, If you can take the both go for it.

Crunch hard


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ^^This ^^I had a setup like that but was running 2.8ghz on the CPU and it still wasn't worth the noise/heat for the little output
> 
> also i got the i7 back on water now. I got a nice 6c drop from lapping the block,replacing pump with a 655(AKA D4),replacing fans,replacing barbs and cleaning the block and flushing the rads. Still haven't going around to the 1/2" tube yet but that is my next step. Important thing is it is back crunching at 3.9ghz again



if i hadnt sold all me brand new 1/2" xspc tubing i would have given it to you for the shipping bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if i hadnt sold all me brand new 1/2" xspc tubing i would have given it to you for the shipping bro



thats would have been nice of you but it's ok. I'm not sure what kind of tubing i should get thinking about some PrimoFlex if i can find it in clear or red possibly white.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

i had 2m of black and 2m of white

i think white would be nice,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i had 2m of black and 2m of white
> 
> i think white would be nice,



what about this red?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...34OD_with_18_Wall_-_UV_Red.html?tl=g30c99s172
or this white 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9..._34OD_with_18_Wall_-_White.html?tl=g30c99s172


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

personally, then i would take the white.

i think that it might be too much with the red too, 

but then again, its all up to you, its your rig, and youre the one to look at it everyday, so choose the one that YOU like and the one that you feel good about imo

hope that helps a little


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> personally, then i would take the white.
> 
> i think that it might be too much with the red too,
> 
> ...



I find the mix of black and white to look really good so i may just go that way with things. the water going to the 1st rad black and then from the 1st rad to the 2nd rad white. from the 2nd rad to CPU black and from CPU to res white.
What you think?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

my paint skillz rockzzzzzz

like this? i think that would be nice.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

just like that don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

then im not as dumb as i lookXD

but yes that would look nice

i had similar plans regarding color scheme


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2010)

That WCing does make me want to abandon the H50 in favor of something that looks nicer---but I guess there's no point for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys, X6 is down again.  Had a similar lockup like I was having with old setup and windows got borked.  So just installed windows again and once again setting up.  This time I'm trying to set a few things differently from a SSD guide I found online.  If not this thing is going out!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

hope you get things worked out CP.
Techpowerdown is going to give me a good deal on a X2 250 so that maybe replacing the old X2 4200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hope you get things worked out CP.
> Techpowerdown is going to give me a good deal on a X2 250 so that maybe replacing the old X2 4200



I have no freakin' hope bro, it's been a few months already.  I think this SSD is crapping out since the beginning I just never gave it thought.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have no freakin' hope bro, it's been a few months already.  I think this SSD is crapping out since the beginning I just never gave it thought.



can you try a hard drive? maybe that will fix the problem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can you try a hard drive? maybe that will fix the problem



I did a while ago and it still happened, but I will try again if problem persists.


----------



## KieX (Jul 5, 2010)

I think a double dose of RMA is in order. Your hardware shouldn't be having those problems. Either the motherboard or the SSD is not quite right. Sucks to have to wait for RMA's but at least if there is a fault it can save you going up the wall.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> I think a double dose of RMA is in order. Your hardware shouldn't be having those problems. Either the motherboard or the SSD is not quite right. Sucks to have to wait for RMA's but at least if there is a fault it can save you going up the wall.



I don't think it would be the board because at first he was using a Gigabyte board and now the Asus board and BOTH gave the same problem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't think it would be the board because at first he was using a Gigabyte board and now the Asus board and BOTH gave the same problem



Exactly. I tried some tweaks that hopefully fix the issue.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

im betting on the memory or the SSD, mainly the SSD, you had problems with it before right=?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im betting on the memory or the SSD, mainly the SSD, you had problems with it before right=?



yeah, but i did some tweaks now that had to do with writing to it and disabled defragmenting.  Hopefully that was causing some sort of issues.  Also page file, I had not disable that before on the SSD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

hmm, could it be a firmware problem?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm, could it be a firmware problem?



Not sure bro.  This time around I'm not installing MSN.  My last install problems started after I opened MSN for the 2nd time.  Not saying that's the cause, but if I can't use it, might as well not install it.


----------



## KieX (Jul 5, 2010)

Didn't know it was on a different board too. Man that sucks. Well, hope that guide you followed solves the trick.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> Didn't know it was on a different board too. Man that sucks. Well, hope that guide you followed solves the trick.



I sure hope so.  It's something that happens over time, every install works at first, so I'm thinking it was something writing to the drive or something causing it to go ape shit.  Hopefully the different things I tweaked and disabled did the trick. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys. Hope all is well with everyone. My father who is fighting brain cancer took a turn for the worse in the last 24 hrs. The brain tumor is not responding well to the radiation treatment and now they have located a 2nd small tumor in the back of his brain. The tumors are causing him to go into seizures. He told us "his time is short" that he can feel a change happening this morning. He's not giving up just yet, but his options are getting limited. 
Please keep my family in your thoughts and prayers. Keep crunching because our lives, all of our lives depend on it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 6, 2010)

im hoping the best for your father man,

i will say a prayer for him tonight.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 6, 2010)

You have a prayer from me also.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that blkhogan, if there's anything I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## Bow (Jul 6, 2010)

I cant find TPU on the WCG teams list?


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 6, 2010)

@ bow


Just go to ION's thread and it will point you the way to crunching for the Team.

Almost forgot welcome to the Team.


----------



## Bow (Jul 6, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ bow
> 
> 
> Just go to ION's thread and it will point you the way to crunching for the Team.
> ...



Iam all set, just need the team name on number.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 6, 2010)

give me a sec.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 6, 2010)

@ bow

Go to Fits thread in this sub fourm.

I think it will help.

You ask for team name on number wich just don't compute with me?


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 6, 2010)

I Have to log out, best of luck bow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Hey guys. Hope all is well with everyone. My father who is fighting brain cancer took a turn for the worse in the last 24 hrs. The brain tumor is not responding well to the radiation treatment and now they have located a 2nd small tumor in the back of his brain. The tumors are causing him to go into seizures. He told us "his time is short" that he can feel a change happening this morning. He's not giving up just yet, but his options are getting limited.
> Please keep my family in your thoughts and prayers. Keep crunching because our lives, all of our lives depend on it.



I'm really sorry to hear this bro, you and your family are in my prayers and I will continue to crunch as hard as I can!



Bow said:


> I cant find TPU on the WCG teams list?



Here you go:

 	BOINC Team Id:  	22175


----------



## HammerON (Jul 6, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Hey guys. Hope all is well with everyone. My father who is fighting brain cancer took a turn for the worse in the last 24 hrs. The brain tumor is not responding well to the radiation treatment and now they have located a 2nd small tumor in the back of his brain. The tumors are causing him to go into seizures. He told us "his time is short" that he can feel a change happening this morning. He's not giving up just yet, but his options are getting limited.
> Please keep my family in your thoughts and prayers. Keep crunching because our lives, all of our lives depend on it.



You and your family will be in my prayers as well. Hang in there bro~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2010)

Well guys my PC has kept on with the same behavior. I have removed the SSD for good.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys my PC has kept on with the same behavior. I have removed the SSD for good.  I'll keep you guys posted.



Wow man your system has been a real pain in the ass for ya
You have a lot more patience than I


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah bro, I got all my files needed saved on a drive so when I do a fresh install I just go down the list installing stuff LOL

I think this is a WR.  Installing windows from scratch, and every software I need including BOINC in just under 30 minutes!  Woot Woot!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah bro, I got all my files needed saved on a drive so when I do a fresh install I just go down the list installing stuff LOL
> 
> I think this is a WR.  Installing windows from scratch, and every software I need including BOINC in just under 30 minutes!  Woot Woot!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100706/Capture001242.jpg




Check the authenticity of your installation medium if it's "acquired" form your Internet friends.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 6, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Hey guys. Hope all is well with everyone. My father who is fighting brain cancer took a turn for the worse in the last 24 hrs. The brain tumor is not responding well to the radiation treatment and now they have located a 2nd small tumor in the back of his brain. The tumors are causing him to go into seizures. He told us "his time is short" that he can feel a change happening this morning. He's not giving up just yet, but his options are getting limited.
> Please keep my family in your thoughts and prayers. Keep crunching because our lives, all of our lives depend on it.



Will be praying for him.


----------



## Bow (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok up and crunching for TPU.  Going to have to start over with my overclock, it didn't like WCG, kept crashing so its back to stock settings for now.

requesting tips or tricks for smooth crunching.

Looks like I am going to need a new sig.


----------



## hat (Jul 7, 2010)

There's not a whole lot to be done. Just go in the options and set it to run at 100% without restrictions (things like when the computer is in use). Also, I personally have it set to connect once a day and download enough work units to last 3 days, and I cap the up/down speeds so it doesn't choke my bandwidth when it uploads/downloads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2010)

Bow said:


> Ok up and crunching for TPU.  Going to have to start over with my overclock, it didn't like WCG, kept crashing so its back to stock settings for now.
> 
> requesting tips or tricks for smooth crunching.
> 
> Looks like I am going to need a new sig.



Dude, visit this thread, you'll have anything you need to know in there, more than what anybody can teach bro.  Just set the usage to 100% and let it rip!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys I just added an Athlon II x4 630 @2.9GHz  That's a total of 62 cores!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2010)

Got the main rig running fine now, my 212+ was dusty and needed cleaning, lowered my temps down enough to OC my processor to 3.01Ghz. 

Oh, and got the house AC running now so it needs a password, take that roommate!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2010)

I am going to be replacing my old X2 4200+ with a X2 250 so that will up production for me alittle also the i7 has been crunching along at 3.9ghz since i got the WCing running again.my numbers should start looking better soon.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to be replacing my old X2 4200+ with a X2 250 so that will up production for me alittle also the i7 has been crunching along at 3.9ghz since i got the WCing running again.my numbers should start looking better soon.



Nice!  Didn't you use to have a 250? or is this your first one? I've not overclock the 635 yet but I will in a few days. I'm hoping to get around 3.2Ghz..  I need to google how fast people are get those chips.


----------



## Bow (Jul 10, 2010)

does upping the amount of disc spaced used incress ppd? alsowhat about uping the memory?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2010)

I never change those settings. I set cpu "number of processors in %", "usage in %". I set both to 100%. Then I change additional work buffer to 2 days on fast processors and slower ones to 1 day.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice addition Mindweaver!

Tim, are you planning on building another rig around the old X2, or just retiring it?  Maybe spend an extra $40 and get an AII X4?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I just added an Athlon II x4 630 @2.9GHz  That's a total of 62 cores!



Impressive 



Radical_Edward said:


> Got the main rig running fine now, my 212+ was dusty and needed cleaning, lowered my temps down enough to OC my processor to 3.01Ghz.
> 
> Oh, and got the house AC running now so it needs a password, take that roommate!


Good to hear you are back up and running bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice addition Mindweaver!





Chicken Patty said:


> Impressive



Thanks Brothas!


----------



## KieX (Jul 10, 2010)

Checked out the new Clean Energy Project that SupremeOverlord mentioned in the 'stones thread. It says it requires a minimum of 1GB of RAM:






Looks like if you get all your threads with the same project at any one time you will need 8GB on i7's, 6GB on Hex's, 4GB on Quads, 2GB on dualies. Unless BOINC is clever enough to queue WU's that don't have enough RAM to run.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 10, 2010)

@ Kielx

   I ran my new 955 build with only 512mg of ram.  One work unit reported that it was waiting for ram. I went to my junk room and pulled 2gig from an old board and all is good now.

   Short story shorter, Yes I think Boinic is clever.

  Crunch on and chrunch hard.


----------



## KieX (Jul 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ Kielx
> 
> I ran my new 955 build with only 512mg of ram.  One work unit reported that it was waiting for ram. I went to my junk room and pulled 2gig from an old board and all is good now.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Just wat what I wanted to know, thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Checked out the new Clean Energy Project that SupremeOverlord mentioned in the 'stones thread. It says it requires a minimum of 1GB of RAM:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/Capture.jpg
> 
> Looks like if you get all your threads with the same project at any one time you will need 8GB on i7's, 6GB on Hex's, 4GB on Quads, 2GB on dualies. Unless BOINC is clever enough to queue WU's that don't have enough RAM to run.



Well damn, the P4 Celerons only have 512mb each 

I might be bringing the C2D E6550 back online, not a lot but anything helps


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 10, 2010)

So I'm still working on the OC a bit guys, it was stable for like 4 hours yesterday and then BSOD, I assume because it didn't have enough voltage, so I'm trying a tad more and we'll see how it goes, think this outta do it thou. I have it set at 1.35V, should  do the trick as my brother is rocking an overclock of 3.2Ghz on 1.4V on almost the same CPU as mine.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 11, 2010)

So the new voltage seems to be working, been stable all day yesterday and last night. Other than when we had a power outage. (One of those small ones where the power goes off and back on a few moments later.)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah so from around 11 am Friday to sometime this morning (Sunday) the little pavilion I have running upstairs produced a whopping *137* BOINC points. I'm pretty sure it's going to be worth it. Not to mention that it's always 90F up there. Even though I have my Ultra Kaze blowing onto the side of it, I'm surprised it hasn't overheated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah so from around 11 am Friday to sometime this morning (Sunday) the little pavilion I have running upstairs produced a whopping *137* BOINC points. I'm pretty sure it's going to be worth it. Not to mention that it's always 90F up there. Even though I have my Ultra Kaze blowing onto the side of it, I'm surprised it hasn't overheated.



Now that's the spirit   And that's pretty hot bro.


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well damn, the P4 Celerons only have 512mb each



Those are single core though... I would be much more concerned about running BOINC on a quad core with 512MB ram... that's 3 more work units running at the same time than you. 512MB should be fine for one thread.



Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah so from around 11 am Friday to sometime this morning (Sunday) the little pavilion I have running upstairs produced a whopping *137* BOINC points. I'm pretty sure it's going to be worth it. Not to mention that it's always 90F up there. Even though I have my Ultra Kaze blowing onto the side of it, I'm surprised it hasn't overheated.



137 BOINC points? Remember, the results don't instantly post once you send them in (well, they will be there, but they have to be validated first). Still... 137 points is still pretty low... my Athlon XP 2200+ throws out (slightly) more than that. How are you checking this? It takes BOINC some time to get "up to speed". If your rig is dishing out ~800PPD like mine, the BOINC manager program won't actually say 800 until some weeks ahead.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah so from around 11 am Friday to sometime this morning (Sunday) the little pavilion I have running upstairs produced a whopping *137* BOINC points. I'm pretty sure it's going to be worth it. Not to mention that it's always 90F up there. Even though I have my Ultra Kaze blowing onto the side of it, I'm surprised it hasn't overheated.



I had a P4 M running for 60 days @ 80 C. They are hard to kill.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 11, 2010)

I was just looking at the device statistics in My Grid. I'll take a look at it after it updates again though. It ran for about 48 hours and is only showing 3 hours runtime (even though it updated and got the information from it this morning).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

an FYI

X6 had some downtime today, like four hours total.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 12, 2010)

16 thread up and running again  btw hows amd x6 core @ crunching any good? thinking getting one


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm trying to get my Athlon XP 2200+ running again, but I need a wireless card for it. I bought one but it's taking forever to get here...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> 16 thread up and running again  btw hows amd x6 core @ crunching any good? thinking getting one



'Bout the same as an i7 IIRC

Apparently the E6550 is staying offline, I've been told no about putting WCG back on it


----------



## ERazer (Jul 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 'Bout the same as an i7 IIRC
> 
> Apparently the E6550 is staying offline, I've been told no about putting WCG back on it



sorry to hear that bud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> 16 thread up and running again  btw hows amd x6 core @ crunching any good? thinking getting one



Mine puts out about 1k less per day at same clocks than my i7.  However keep in mind my i7 is a dedicated cruncher while my X6 is not.  Might pause while some gaming or stuff.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 13, 2010)

talk about stress running wcg and milkyway ATI really pushing my h20 cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Crunching or folding, even if my loop took a beating, it'll make me proud


----------



## ERazer (Jul 13, 2010)

love my gentle typhoon running pull blast and still silent

might add 2nd loop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

ERazer said:


> love my gentle typhoon running pull blast and still silent
> 
> might add 2nd loop



Which Gentle Typhoons do you have? I'm looking to buy some quieter fans in the future to see if I can quite down my rigs a bit.  getting louder by the day in here


----------



## ERazer (Jul 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which Gentle Typhoons do you have? I'm looking to buy some quieter fans in the future to see if I can quite down my rigs a bit.  getting louder by the day in here



got this normally i run it 1200rpm

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

ERazer said:


> got this normally i run it 1200rpm
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html



Thanks for the link, I'll be getting something similar shortly!


----------



## ERazer (Jul 13, 2010)

hmm is server down? got 10 WU back log


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2010)

anyone else having problems with uploading/downloading work?


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 13, 2010)

server has been down for me for about four hours now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Guys, I'm really having some issues with temps on the NB on my AMD rig, gonna shut her down for a few hours till I get it sorted out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

I replaced the X2 4200+@3.1ghz with a X2 250@3.65ghz. nplan to get a board for the x2 4200 so i can get it crunching again


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I replaced the X2 4200+@3.1ghz with a X2 250@3.65ghz. nplan to get a board for the x2 4200 so i can get it crunching again



Nice bro how do you like the 250? The board failed on my x2 4200+ a month ago that's when I picked up the x6 1055T. That chip kicks all kinds of ass.. lol I want another one soon or a 1090T. I've got the 1055T @ 4GHz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice bro how do you like the 250? The board failed on my x2 4200+ a month ago that's when I picked up the x6 1055T. That chip kicks all kinds of ass.. lol I want another one soon or a 1090T. I've got the 1055T @ 4GHz.



Kinda disapointed with it considering my X2 240 i had before clocked better on lower volts but not bad.I want to get a X6 but i would have to get a board to support it and i don't have the $$$ for that. 
I would have about the same crunching power as CP (i7 and X6) well maybe alittle more because i would keep the 250


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2010)

Heh yeah my chip doesn't do much past 3.5GHz without voltage. I don't want to feed it cause at the speeds I'm running at, it's already getting close to my board's 95w limit... if I push voltage to push the clocks, I might go over and break stuff. Not worth the risk for an extra 300MHz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

hat said:


> Heh yeah my chip doesn't do much past 3.5GHz without voltage. I don't want to feed it cause at the speeds I'm running at, it's already getting close to my board's 95w limit... if I push voltage to push the clocks, I might go over and break stuff. Not worth the risk for an extra 300MHz.



mine does 3.65ghz@1.4v and stock is 3ghz@1.42v my x2 240 did the same speed at 1.36v.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

My PhII did 3.5ghz with 1.33v (vs 1.35 stock) 

OCing + UVing FTW!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Kinda disapointed with it considering my X2 240 i had before clocked better on lower volts but not bad.I want to get a X6 but i would have to get a board to support it and i don't have the $$$ for that.
> I would have about the same crunching power as CP (i7 and X6) well maybe alittle more because i would keep the 250



yea.. the 240 was probably from the better part of the waffer..  I'm really suprised at how well this Athlon II x4 635 performs for a low end chip i picked up the other day. I've got it clocked at 3.3GHz stock volts and DDR3 1600 Stock. I ran linpak on it for an hour and it never went over 44c with a Sunbeam core contact 120. Got it at the egg for $99 bucks.  

The 1055T @ 4GHz performs a little better then my i7 860 @ 3.4GHz. And the build on the 1055T was a lot cheaper than the i7 860. Around $200 buck savings all together.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 14, 2010)

How tough was it to get the 1055T to 4ghz?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> How tough was it to get the 1055T to 4ghz?



i just up the HT on the very first boot @ 4GHz and haven't looked back.. hehehe It's an awesome chip.. i don't know why anyone would pay the extra for the 1090T other than trying to hit 4.8 or 5 ghz.. I bet i could hit 4.4Ghz.. at 4GHz it never goes over 37c with a Sunbeam core contact 120. 

Now dont' get me wrong I almost bought a 1090T, but I couldn't justify the extra cost. But it paid off in the end going with the 1055T.

EDIT: Corrected Cooler for the 1055T


----------



## theonedub (Jul 14, 2010)

^ Hmmm, interesting. Thanks for the info. Been kind of bored with my setup, so I may go the x6 route and pocket some money from parting out my i7 860 

Going to keep an eye on Fry's for a low priced 1055T bundle!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh wait i put the ZALMAN CNPS10X FLEX CPU Cooler on the i7 860. The 1055T i put a Sunbeam core contact 120 on it (great cooler for amd chips and cheap).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

If i get a X6 i plan to put it under water at some point. Damn i need to get a job.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If i get a X6 i plan to put it under water at some point. Damn i need to get a job.



After seeing what it can do with air.. i want to WC it now..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

That's amazing, I'm stunned a cheap air cooler is keeping your 4ghz X6 cooler than a H50 with push/pull kept my X4 @ 3.6ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> i just up the HT on the very first boot @ 4GHz and haven't looked back.. hehehe It's an awesome chip.. i don't know why anyone would pay the extra for the 1090T other than trying to hit 4.8 or 5 ghz.. I bet i could hit 4.4Ghz.. at 4GHz it never goes over 37c with a Sunbeam core contact 120.
> 
> Now dont' get me wrong I almost bought a 1090T, but I couldn't justify the extra cost. But it paid off in the end going with the 1055T.
> 
> EDIT: Corrected Cooler for the 1055T



I got mine in a combo deal, however I got a rig here that only needs a CPU.  If I don't find nothing around here cheap, 1055T it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Guys,

my i7 as of now is crunching for soylent joe, helping him get his cruncher badge


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow noticed earlier my 1055T has'n been returning it's regular numbers for a couple of days. I logged into it and everything was set too 100%, but in task manager the cpu usage was spiking at around 30%. I restarted it and everything is working correctly now!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 16, 2010)

just got two CM690 II advanced for some cruchers without a home. The two work so hard,  I realy thought they should get a new home,  The I7930 is waiting on the bench.

Crunch on


----------



## msgclb (Jul 16, 2010)

FreeDC is really acting stupid tonight! First when I try to sort for 'Today' I don't get it but if I sort for 'Yesterday' I see 'Today' along with 'Yesterday'. But the real strange thing is this...



> Members Joining Today
> RAMMIE joins from For little Jake, and others.



Welcome back RAMMIE.

Well so much for strange behavior! My FreeDC started to work.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep - saw that Rammie is crunching again for us


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 16, 2010)

msgclb said:


> FreeDC is really acting stupid tonight! First when I try to sort for 'Today' I don't get it but if I sort for 'Yesterday' I see 'Today' along with 'Yesterday'. But the real strange thing is this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the points that RAMMIE puts out,I would expect an earthquake when he moves from Team to Team.Let alone a little web site disruption.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2010)

^^ +1 lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got mine in a combo deal, however I got a rig here that only needs a CPU.  If I don't find nothing around here cheap, 1055T it is



Just seen this post.. That's right CP! Oh i was very close at getting a 1090T myself. I was just really surprised at how well the 1055t clocked and stayed cool once i got it  But if i would have had the funds i would have gott'n a 1090t.... lol I just wanted to let the team know if anyone was debating between the 1055t and 1090t. I would go the 1055t and use that 100 dollars to go for a better board.  

 I'm just wonder if i just got a great chip? I've not heard anybody else with a 1055T chip say anything really great about it.  you know?  I'd really like to see that 1090t chip drop to around $250.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Just seen this post.. That's right CP! Oh i was very close at getting a 1090T myself. I was just really surprised at how well the 1055t clocked and stayed cool once i got it  But if i would have had the funds i would have gott'n a 1090t.... lol I just wanted to let the team know if anyone was debating between the 1055t and 1090t. I would go the 1055t and use that 100 dollars to go for a better board.
> 
> I'm just wonder if i just got a great chip? I've not heard anybody else with a 1055T chip say anything really great about it.  you know?  I'd really like to see that 1090t chip drop to around $250.



That would just be a killer effin' deal if it was that low


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 16, 2010)

welcome back RAMMIE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> welcome back RAMMIE



x2.   Welcome back sir.  Glad to have you aboard yet again


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome back RAMMIE!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would just be a *killer effin' deal* if it was that low



It would be bro! We can dream can't we? hehehehe 

Sorry for double post mods.  I didn't see this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

so I've been helping soylent joe out with my i7, he's trying to get his badge before he starts school in about a month.

One of the last updates was almost as much as his average when crunching without help.  The power of an i7 for WCG  

You'll have your badge in no time buddy 









BTW guys, tomorrow I'll have another cruncher up and running, Pentium D.  It's a rig I need to see if it's stable, if it is it's going towards a upcoming WCG Contest.  But even with it goes, I have my GIGA 790FX UD5 only missing a CPU, so getting a CPU will still allow me a 3rd rig even after giving the other one away for the contest.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome Mike 

BTW, didn't get the chance to set up any of the rigs at work this past week.  I'm leaving town tomorrow and I'll be gone for a month, but I'll try to set them up in August


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

@CP
there is a Contest?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

BTW guys, tomorrow I'll have another cruncher up and running, Pentium D.  It's a rig I need to see if it's stable, if it is it's going towards a upcoming WCG Contest.  But even with it goes, I have my GIGA 790FX UD5 only missing a CPU, so getting a CPU will still allow me a 3rd rig even after giving the other one away for the contest. [/QUOTE]



p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP
> there is a Contest?



It's coming, nothing has been posting yet.  I'll be contributing the mobo so I need to test it before we can announce.  Just giving a heads up so get ready girls.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool 

Not sure what I'll be able to do, but we'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool
> 
> Not sure what I'll be able to do, but we'll see



You know peeps are always willing to help


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know peeps are always willing to help


Depending on when it is, I could probably bring the i7 online for a bit, and crunch again on my C2D laptop and my parents C2D....and maybe some of the computers at work as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Depending on when it is, I could probably bring the i7 online for a bit, and crunch again on my C2D laptop and my parents C2D....and maybe some of the computers at work as well



It's soon, but no date announced yet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's soon, but no date announced yet.



in that case its time for me to get testing some higher clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> in that case its time for me to get testing some higher clocks


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm leaving town first thing tomorrow morning.  I'm not going to be able to get online or on TPU until mid August.  Until then, have a great time!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

0.o

Camp or something Ion? If so, have fun my friend!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hey guys, I'm leaving town first thing tomorrow morning.  I'm not going to be able to get online or on TPU until mid August.  Until then, have a great time!



Have fun bro.  Hurry up and get back though


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> 0.o
> 
> Camp or something Ion? If so, have fun my friend!



Camping.  Each year my family takes a camping trip up north for a month.  Mainly to get away from the 90F+ days here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

Heh, don't blame em. You guys have someone watching the house? I wouldn't feel right leaving my rig unguarded for over a month. Although I've been robbed while home before.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Heh, don't blame em. You guys have someone watching the house? I wouldn't feel right leaving my rig unguarded for over a month. Although I've been robbed while home before.



Yep, a friend is going to stay here 

I'm sure it'll be a lot of fun, but it'll also be hard being off of TPU for a month


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

3rd cruncher ready to go, just need a windows install and good to go  

Pentium D/Abit IX38 Quad GT


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh god, GIVE ME THAT MOTHERBOARD CP. DO WANT.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3rd cruncher ready to go, just need a windows install and good to go
> 
> Pentium D/Abit IX38 Quad GT
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100717/photo 4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100717/photo 5.jpg



Looks like you're getting a pretty good crunching arsenal there CP. Also, I'm digging the X300. That was my first vidya card ever, I was even stuck playing TF2 on it for about a year. Needless to say that wasn't very fun, but I didn't know any better at the time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

This will get replaced by a quad soon. Brut mono/CPU is temp.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

CP, send me that Mobo or I tell everyone about your secret.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes you do. 

I'm just jealous of your hardware.  

Good news guys, as of today I can drive, so watch out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

Let me know when you are out driving


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

i took the WCing apart and put the other rad back in the loop again. But this time i set it up different it is ugly but it took about 4c off of the old temp.so i got it running 3.9ghz again. I think i am going to try and get it to 4ghz on 1.3v or less if i can't i will keep it at 3.9ghz@1.25v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i took the WCing apart and put the other rad back in the loop again. But this time i set it up different it is ugly but it took about 4c off of the old temp.so i got it running 3.9ghz again. I think i am going to try and get it to 4ghz on 1.3v or less if i can't i will keep it at 3.9ghz@1.25v



Good luck bro


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3rd cruncher ready to go, just need a windows install and good to go
> 
> Pentium D/Abit IX38 Quad GT
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100717/photo 4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100717/photo 5.jpg



An Abit motherboard
Haven't seen one of those in a long while

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/index.php

Check out their website! The latest news & rewards was around November of 2008~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Love that tech station CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

HammerON said:


> An Abit motherboard
> Haven't seen one of those in a long while
> 
> http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/index.php
> ...



My buddy has had this board for a while.  I don't know if you remember the Core 2 Duo cruncher I had back in the day, it was that same mobo.  I got it back to test it.  So I'll crunch with it a few days.



[Ion] said:


> Love that tech station CP!



Super convenient I tell ya


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hey guys, I'm leaving town first thing tomorrow morning.  I'm not going to be able to get online or on TPU until mid August.  Until then, have a great time!



Have a great time [Ion]! and remember be safe brotha! 


Chicken Patty said:


> 3rd cruncher ready to go, just need a windows install and good to go
> 
> Pentium D/Abit IX38 Quad GT
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100717/photo 4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100717/photo 5.jpg



Nicke CP! Is that a 9500 or 9700 Cooler? Those Pentium D's are heaters..lol I'm still running a couple of 930's and a 805. They both were kickass chips. I can remember when the 805 was around $130 and every dual core from amd was over $400+ .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Have a great time [Ion]! and remember be safe brotha!
> 
> 
> Nicke CP! Is that a 9500 or 9700 Cooler? Those Pentium D's are heaters..lol I'm still running a couple of 930's and a 805. They both were kickass chips. I can remember when the 805 was around $130 and every dual core from amd was over $400+ .



have no idea which Pentium bro, it's not mine I didn't even bother to look.  It's just to test the board, once I get a CPU for my UD5 I'm putting the AMD cruncher in place of that 

The cooler is a 9500 I believe, the 92mm fan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

Crap quality, but here you go.  read the description.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k91Qu1VeN8c


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I am out if town and the rigs are off so output is going to suck.the only way i can get on tpu is with my Zune so I won't be posting much.good news is I will be back tomrrow sometime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Well I am out if town and the rigs are off so output is going to suck.the only way i can get on tpu is with my Zune so I won't be posting much.good news is I will be back tomrrow sometime.



Take care now


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Have a great time p_o_s!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Soylent joe about 20 points out of a slice of pie today 

Over 82k already.  Badge Coming soon, stay tuned


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice going Joe/CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice going Joe/CP!



He'll be there in no time.   

I might be going to see if I can get a cheap X2 somewhere locally.  But then again, I shouldn't be doing that, low on cash.  I just hate to have a 3rd rig ready to go and it's not booting now.  Only thing left that can be causing the no boot is board/CPU.  All I need to get the 3rd rig going is a CPU for my AM3 UD5.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> He'll be there in no time.
> 
> I might be going to see if I can get a cheap X2 somewhere locally.  But then again, I shouldn't be doing that, low on cash.  I just hate to have a 3rd rig ready to go and it's not booting now.  Only thing left that can be causing the no boot is board/CPU.  All I need to get the 3rd rig going is a CPU for my AM3 UD5.



Well, I'd offer you my PhII X4 955, but I've already loaned it out to a friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'd offer you my PhII X4 955, but I've already loaned it out to a friend



 It's all good bro, I was thinking of finding a cheap x2 or x3 for now, but what I really want to add in there is a 1055T.  Six cores, cheap and still a badass CPU   I will take anything for now though


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

CP, I'll sell you my X2 for cheap once I get my X4...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's all good bro, I was thinking of finding a cheap x2 or x3 for now, but what I really want to add in there is a 1055T.  Six cores, cheap and still a badass CPU   I will take anything for now though



An X6 would be awesome 

An i7 and a pair of X6s


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

Home now.am going to start the rigs again.thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, I'll sell you my X2 for cheap once I get my X4...



Keep me posted then, I can use that on my AM3 board?  



[Ion] said:


> An X6 would be awesome
> 
> An i7 and a pair of X6s



That would be nice, 20 threads 



p_o_s_pc said:


> Home now.am going to start the rigs again.thanks



Welcome back


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a AM2 chip, you'd need a AM2/AM2+/AM3 mobo for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's a AM2 chip, you'd need a AM2/AM2+/AM3 mobo for it.



Mine is AM3 only.  Darn it!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Sadface. Oh well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sadface. Oh well.



I appreciate it though man.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Soylent joe about 20 points out of a slice of pie today
> 
> Over 82k already.  Badge Coming soon, stay tuned



Aw crap. If I'd let my desktop crunch for a 24 hour stretch while you're helping me I could probably get some, but I game on it from time to time. I might try and let BOINC run all day tomorrow, see if we can't get a yummy slice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine is AM3 only.  Darn it!


Make an offer on my x2 250 if you want it.the board its in i think is about to go so I will be down to just the i7 as I can't replace the board


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh, also guys, KieX is also helping me out with his i7 so I'll have 20 threads crunching in my name for a while!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Aw crap. If I'd let my desktop crunch for a 24 hour stretch while you're helping me I could probably get some, but I game on it from time to time. I might try and let BOINC run all day tomorrow, see if we can't get a yummy slice



no need to do that with 20 threads 



p_o_s_pc said:


> Make an offer on my x2 250 if you want it.the board its in i think is about to go so I will be down to just the i7 as I can't replace the board



Will you get offended if the offer is not reasonable?  

Naw bro, you give me a price...



Soylent Joe said:


> Oh, also guys, KieX is also helping me out with his i7 so I'll have 20 threads crunching in my name for a while!



  Who's the man, TPU is, wait what?


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 18, 2010)

My 880GM-UD2H just died with a small puff of smoke No 1090t crunching until I return the board. Dam good thing I went with a 2 year no question asked warranty.


----------



## KieX (Jul 18, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My 880GM-UD2H just died with a small puff of smoke No 1090t crunching until I return the board. Dam good thing I went with a 2 year no question asked warranty.



Ah man, that sucks! Plenty people having some bad luck with their gear at the moment 

Hope they send out a new one quickly


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 18, 2010)

In store replacement with the extra warranty. Should have new board after work tomorrow


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> In store replacement with the extra warranty. Should have new board after work tomorrow



Glad to hear that.


----------



## KieX (Jul 18, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> In store replacement with the extra warranty. Should have new board after work tomorrow



wow, now that's a fast turnaround!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My 880GM-UD2H just died with a small puff of smoke No 1090t crunching until I return the board. Dam good thing I went with a 2 year no question asked warranty.



Keep us posted bro   Shit happens.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry about that Mike 

Joe, that's awesome!

And CP, AM2+/AM3 FTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry about that Mike
> 
> Joe, that's awesome!
> 
> And CP, AM2+/AM3 FTW



Thank you, I feel better now


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you, I feel better now



 

I guess that there are advantages to choosing older hardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess so too!  Tim gave me a good deal on a X2, I just don't know if I can take the plunge yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

The X2 250?

I think you should get an X4 630, that would be far nicer 

Although that's getting towards the point where an X6 just isn't that much more.  Budget creep FTL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

"budget creep" 

Yeah just to get it going. I need every little penny I can get.  Spent a lot of unexpected money on my car so caught me off guard.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

Every time I think I have exactly what I want to order, it always ends up that I replace something with something nicer that is more expensive.  Not much more, but usually an extra $10 or $15 for nicer RAM, a nicer HSF, an LED fan, or whatever.  I never plan on it, but it always happens


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

It's temptation, happens to the best of us!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

I know, so hard.  I would probably have it worse if I didn't have to convince my dad why I "need" to buy everything I want to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah that doesn't help the situation?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah that doesn't help the situation?



It helps a lot 
But nothing is perfect, and it's a bit irritating having to explain every desired purchase


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

"yes dad, but this new PC will make you coffee in the morning"


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's all good bro, I was thinking of finding a cheap x2 or x3 for now, but what I really want to add in there is a 1055T.  Six cores, cheap and still a badass CPU   I will take anything for now though



I have a delidded X2 3800+ F2 floating around here somewhere. It's old as hell, and doesn't clock for shit, but you can just have it for shipping if you need it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot Wile E but the board is AM3 so I'm forced to go with something AM3


----------



## KieX (Jul 19, 2010)

Like my new signature picture?

guide: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107741


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

KieX said:


> Like my new signature picture?
> 
> guide: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107741



Good stuff, like it   Do you guys like the quote in my signature?


----------



## KieX (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good stuff, like it   Do you guys like the quote in my signature?



I had wondered where you got that anonymous quote from, and slightly more curious as to why it features on your sig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

KieX said:


> I had wondered where you got that anonymous quote from, and slightly more curious as to why it features on your sig



Bro it was over on the EVGA forums, I just think it's hilarious, especially if you read the thread.  It was so effin' Random, I had a great laugh from this.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 19, 2010)

link maybe?

i need to laugh


----------



## Bow (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Jul 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> link maybe?
> 
> i need to laugh



+1 google didn't deliver


----------



## msgclb (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good stuff, like it   Do you guys like the quote in my signature?



Are you referring to the quotes I circled?






I have a hard time conceptualizing that idea!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Are you referring to the quotes I circled?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100720/CP Sig-1.jpg
> 
> I have a hard time conceptualizing that idea!



I can't get those out, I tried everything, WTF!!



Don, yeah I can provide linky later, gotta dig it up


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 19, 2010)

I got replacement board and I'm halfway through putting everything back in the CM 690II ADV.  Should be crunching with the 1090t again in no time.


----------



## KieX (Jul 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I got replacement board and I'm halfway through putting everything back in the CM 690II ADV.  Should be crunching with the 1090t again in no time.



That was fast!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 19, 2010)

I hate down time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the link, towards the bottom of first page.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=436277&mpage=1#470469


----------



## KieX (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's the link, towards the bottom of first page.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=436277&mpage=1#470469



Wow, just wow!  that was so out of the blue!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2010)

omg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

I am going to be down to just the i7 sometime soon.I think the old gigabyte board has about had it so if CP doesn't grab the X2 250 then off to the FS thread it goes along with some DDR2. I'm not sure if to sell the stuff and grab a 2nd 8800GT (or any other card that folds decent) or work on getting another cruncher(would be another i7. but would take awhile to get the parts together)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

My P4s still seem to be going strong, so I'm at 100% capacity even 800 miles from home


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My P4s still seem to be going strong, so I'm at 100% capacity even 800 miles from home



having a good trip? 
Also i would have started the i7 before i left 
also i just noticed that our rigs are alot alike but your GPU kills mine.I also run the same voltage on my i7 but at 3.9ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> having a good trip?
> Also i would have started the i7 before i left



Very nice thus far, it's far cooler than NC (in Vermont ATM), and it's beautiful up here (right by lake Champlain).

My parents would have killed me if I had started the i7 before I left and they found out, so that wouldn't happen


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice thus far, it's far cooler than NC (in Vermont ATM), and it's beautiful up here (right by lake Champlain).
> 
> My parents would have killed me if I had started the i7 before I left and they found out, so that wouldn't happen


hope you keep enjoying it 

didn't you say you had someone staying at your house? I would have started it and had him/her shut it off before you got home so they wouldn't have known


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hope you keep enjoying it
> 
> didn't you say you had someone staying at your house? I would have started it and had him/her shut it off before you got home so they wouldn't have known



Not really going to risk that 

And if my parents found out, there would be hell to pay.  Crunching while I'm using it is one thing, crunching while I'm out of town would make them extremely mad 

EDIT:  I'm actually @ 3.8ghz, need to update that 

And currently I have a 9600GT, I've loaned my GTS250 and GTX260 to a friend while I'm out of town


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard twilyth


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

welcome to the great team of TPU  hope you enjoy your stay. If you need anything look at Ion's Essentials thread linked in his sig.You should find everything you need there and if you need some parts to keep crunching or get another cruncher running post in the crunchers helping crunchers thread.(link found in the essentials thread mentioned above) This team is the nicest and most helpful you will find on the web. 


on a different note. I am adding on to my folding power right now and am only going to have the i7 for about 5-6months then i should have another i7 or a X4 atleast to join the force.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad to see a folding expansion, my FAH PPD is really suffering ATM.  Just a C2D at work and a GTS250 in my friend's rig.  The GTX260 was misbehaving and I didn't have time to fix it before I left 

Might get some more C2Ds folding in August


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

I took this off the front of my Mega Shadow only.  Fan at full blast was 73ºc load, now fan at slowest speed its 62-63ºc load


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

That's what happens when you don't clean your rig enough.


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like your fans are doing dirty things to your heatsinks while you're not looking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

hat said:


> Looks like your fans are doing dirty things to your heatsinks while you're not looking.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2010)

a little OT, but this is for the team

http://www.romanticallyapocalyptic.com/home

its just nice comics, and dark humor, youll love it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

CP!
I clean my H50 weekly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

@ION


Bet you ain't as lazy as me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

So my number are down quite a lot, this is thanks to my room being small. My rig heats up the room far too quickly and the AC thermostat is in the hallway, so it doesn't realize it should keep cooling my room.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ION
> 
> 
> Bet you ain't as lazy as me


Nope 
No job = more time 


Radical_Edward said:


> So my number are down quite a lot, this is thanks to my room being small. My rig heats up the room far too quickly and the AC thermostat is in the hallway, so it doesn't realize it should keep cooling my room.



Can you possibly move one of the rigs?
Or have a box fan blowing out of your room? (what I do)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ION
> 
> 
> Bet you ain't as lazy as me



we have talked about this already and we both are lazy. I clean my rads when i have them out of the case for flushing them and/or adding/changing parts. so it doesn't happen that often 
but i also workout alot and hard when i do so i don't feel like doing much for awhile after.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a no. My rig has to stay in my room, unless I want some asshat fucking with my gear. That's a big no-go for me. 

Don't have a box fan, and my cat likes to sit in the window.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That's a no. My rig has to stay in my room, unless I want some asshat fucking with my gear. That's a big no-go for me.
> 
> Don't have a box fan, and my cat likes to sit in the window.



Damn 

I can't move things to other rooms, but I usually have a fan blowing air out of my room---makes it a _lot_ more bearable 

A box fan is only like $20 at Walmart


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

Uh, not here. They jack the price up for fans every summer, fans that were $20 are now $40-60. 

I have a floor fan that works great for when I'm home, I just blow air out of the room.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

having the AC run 24/7 like i do here helps greatly. I am also going to look into getting a window unit to cool it down more because sometimes it still gets too hot for me.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

AC does run 24/7, the issue is I have to keep my door closed most of the time/window closed.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Uh, not here. They jack the price up for fans every summer, fans that were $20 are now $40-60.
> 
> I have a floor fan that works great for when I'm home, I just blow air out of the room.


GL 
Fans are still cheap here fortunately 


p_o_s_pc said:


> having the AC run 24/7 like i do here helps greatly. I am also going to look into getting a window unit to cool it down more because sometimes it still gets too hot for me.



That's a nice thing to do if you can convince your parents it's worth the extra electricity for that.  Thus far I have been unable to do so


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> a little OT, but this is for the team
> 
> http://www.romanticallyapocalyptic.com/home
> 
> its just nice comics, and dark humor, youll love it



Love that web comic. Another to check out with good humor: http://www.blastwave-comic.com/


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

So I've had my WCG username filled in in My Options, I've got over 100k points, what do I need to next to get the WCG Cruncher badge? Does a certain mod or admin have to apply it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So my number are down quite a lot, this is thanks to my room being small. My rig heats up the room far too quickly and the AC thermostat is in the hallway, so it doesn't realize it should keep cooling my room.



I think everyone suggested what I was going to suggest already 



[Ion] said:


> Nope
> No job = more time
> 
> 
> ...



I am still lazier 



p_o_s_pc said:


> we have talked about this already and we both are lazy. I clean my rads when i have them out of the case for flushing them and/or adding/changing parts. so it doesn't happen that often
> but i also workout alot and hard when i do so i don't feel like doing much for awhile after.



Same here, has to be critical for me to clean 



p_o_s_pc said:


> having the AC run 24/7 like i do here helps greatly. I am also going to look into getting a window unit to cool it down more because sometimes it still gets too hot for me.


I am about to do that, seriously.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So I've had my WCG username filled in in My Options, I've got over 100k points, what do I need to next to get the WCG Cruncher badge? Does a certain mod or admin have to apply it?



100,000 WCG or Boinc points? You need 100,000 boinc points, which is equal to 700,000 WCG points.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 100,000 WCG or Boinc points? You need 100,000 boinc points, which is equal to 700,000 WCG points.



Yeah, I've got 741,562 WCG points (~106k BOINC). I've tried logging in and out, saving just a blank field for the username in the options and then saving my name again. Nothing is working.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So I've had my WCG username filled in in My Options, I've got over 100k points, what do I need to next to get the WCG Cruncher badge? Does a certain mod or admin have to apply it?



@ Wile E,

yeah he's got the points, I and a few members helped him reach it so I am sure he has them.  

Soylent it has to be identical to how it is in WCG.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ Wile E,
> 
> yeah he's got the points, I and a few members helped him reach it so I am sure he has them.
> 
> Soylent it has to be identical to how it is in WCG.



That it is bro. Should I PM a mod?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> That it is bro. Should I PM a mod?



Not needed, it might take a few udpates.  When did you do it?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not needed, it might take a few udpates.  When did you do it?



I've had the username in there for a month or two, I was testing to see if the badge would show up (I didn't know you get it at 100k). Since then as I said I tried resetting it. I think it has been 2 updates since the 100k mark now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I've had the username in there for a month or two, I was testing to see if the badge would show up (I didn't know you get it at 100k). Since then as I said I tried resetting it. I think it has been 2 updates since the 100k mark now.



Bro get us a pic of where you entered your name, let's take a look at it, all you do is enter the name and that's it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro get us a pic of where you entered your name, let's take a look at it, all you do is enter the name and that's it.



Yeah I know. I don't know why this is being a hassle :shadedshu







I tried it with no caps too, but that is exactly how my WCG name is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah I know. I don't know why this is being a hassle :shadedshu
> 
> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5617/laosdsada.jpg
> 
> I tried it with no caps too, but that is exactly how my WCG name is.



Try copying and pasting, make sure there is no additional spaces or anything.

Soylent Joe


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Try copying and pasting, make sure there is no additional spaces or anything.
> 
> Soylent Joe



Nothing :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

Well that sucks. It would seem it's time to PM a mod.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well that sucks. It would seem it's time to PM a mod.



Know which ones have control over the WCG forum? Or would that even matter...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well that sucks. It would seem it's time to PM a mod.



just go to w1zz he should be able to take care of it for you. If anyone will be able to help it will be him. it maybe a bug with the updated software he put on not that long ago so contacting him maybe best.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Paulieg is one of the mods in the WCG Sub Forum, he might be able to help as well.

Black Panther had this issue as well, just started working randomly for her.  I noticed that the last update was zero for everyone, maybe it'll show up the next update?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Paulieg is one of the mods in the WCG Sub Forum, he might be able to help as well.
> 
> Black Panther had this issue as well, just started working randomly for her.  I noticed that the last update was zero for everyone, maybe it'll show up the next update?



I'll just wait another update, then contact W1zz or Paul or whoever. It's bed time now


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah I know. I don't know why this is being a hassle :shadedshu
> 
> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5617/laosdsada.jpg
> 
> I tried it with no caps too, but that is exactly how my WCG name is.



This is not something I can fix. Just send Wiz a PM, and he'll take care of ya.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Change your username so it's Soylent_Joe, and then enter Soylent_Joe in that field


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Paul.


Ion, I don't have that underscore and I didn't see it in his name neither.  Worth a try though.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 22, 2010)

ah the problem seems to be that the updater script can only pull the top 100 producers for our team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks wizz.  Will that be fixed or will users be forced to crunch harder?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 22, 2010)

fixed, it looks at the top 200 users now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

thank you wizz.  Soylent Joe now has his WCG Crunchers Badge


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

W00t! Machete is happy. It's odd that I wasn't included in the top 100 though, I'm #82 on the team. Thanks dude


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome Joe!

(now to get a FAH one as well )


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome Joe!

(now to get a FAH one as well )


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome Joe!
> 
> (now to get a FAH one as well )



I tried out folding for a while and decided it wasn't for me. The thing I love about crunching is that any computer can do it and contribute, not just ones that run a specific type of video card.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 22, 2010)

Great job on the badge Soylent Joe!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 22, 2010)

This will make a lot of people happy.






Great job team


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I tried out folding for a while and decided it wasn't for me. The thing I love about crunching is that any computer can do it and contribute, not just ones that run a specific type of video card.



you can fold on any computer,it's just some that can use the gpu.all can fold on cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I tried out folding for a while and decided it wasn't for me. The thing I love about crunching is that any computer can do it and contribute, not just ones that run a specific type of video card.



I had to buy some nvidia's myself to fold, just wanted to contribute to both sides of the TPU team you know.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 23, 2010)

When I was using my 4850, I tried f@h, but with the 4 or 5 rigs I had on WCG at the time I didn't want the additional hit to my electricity bill.  Now I'm down to 3 rigs with wimpy graphics and I'll probably keep things that way.  I'm seriously thinking about making them all 1095T's though - instead of just the one I have now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

Hex cores an i7s are the way to go!


----------



## hat (Jul 23, 2010)

If you've got the money...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had to buy some nvidia's myself to fold, just wanted to contribute to both sides of the TPU team you know.



yea when winter comes I'll start folding my GTX285 again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

twilyth said:


> When I was using my 4850, I tried f@h, but with the 4 or 5 rigs I had on WCG at the time I didn't want the additional hit to my electricity bill.  Now I'm down to 3 rigs with wimpy graphics and I'll probably keep things that way.  I'm seriously thinking about making them all 1095T's though - instead of just the one I have now.



I will be replacing my x2 later down the road with another six core, welcome to the all x6 club 



Mindweaver said:


> yea when winter comes I'll start folding my GTX285 again.



I am just adding and adding, and the heat gets worse by the day, I'm effin' nuts!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you can fold on any computer,it's just some that can use the gpu.all can fold on cpu




Yeah I know, I meant GPU folding and having to use an 8k series or newer NV GPU in order to be effective. If one were to fold on some CPU's, how many points would you need to get a folding badge?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah I know, I meant GPU folding and having to use an 8k series or newer NV GPU in order to be effective. If one were to fold on some CPU's, how many points would you need to get a folding badge?



i don't remember 100k?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

How's my sig looking? 

Last rig will be up tomorrow, getting late and I need to install windows and stuff, I'll do it tomorrow with time.

Here are some pics of the 3rd rig and last 8800 for folding.  Ready to go:


----------



## HammerON (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice CP
Way to build up the cruncing farm again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 23, 2010)

isnt that mb overkill for crunching lol XD

but nice no matter what


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

CP, I'll trade you my ASRock board + cash for that Gigabyte board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

@hammer
Thanks bro, this will soon be a X6 

@don
Never an over kill

@Randal
You and your deals   PM the details if you really want to, I'll consider it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

That looks awesome CP!
I love that tech bench!  And those Zalman coolers!

It'll be especially sweet with another X6 

And I spy another slot for another folding card 

Is the GX2 folding yet?


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 23, 2010)

@ CP Love that MB I have one myself with a 1055t and a 5870 it's my main rig.  going to flash the bios from f8h to f8k soon and then try for better overclock,  I hope f8k is better than f8h because I hate that beta.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

@
Ion, would be very sweet with a x6.  The GX2 is folding as of last night!

@mike
Very sweet board indeed, I love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Dammit, the HDD on my 3rd cruncher is bad, keeps clicking on and off.  F**K!  I wanted to get it up today


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit, the HDD on my 3rd cruncher is bad, keeps clicking on and off.  F**K!  I wanted to get it up today



Damn 

I'd offer you a spare 12GB one but I'm 850 miles away from it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit, the HDD on my 3rd cruncher is bad, keeps clicking on and off.  F**K!  I wanted to get it up today



let me get out the old 40 or 60gb (don't remember what it is) and if it works i will send it to you for the cost of a small flat rate box(like 5 bucks)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I've been offered a (minimalist) custom loop as a straight trade for my H50, so I think my i7 will be seeing water shortly.
This is what it looks like ATM:




If I get it, I'll probably replace the rad with a 240.  Any suggestions POS?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I've been offered a (minimalist) custom loop as a straight trade for my H50, so I think my i7 will be seeing water shortly.
> This is what it looks like ATM:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100720/Watewme.jpg
> If I get it, I'll probably replace the rad with a 240.  Any suggestions POS?



if your looking for cheap then 
Swiftech MCR220-QP Liquid Cooler Radiator
or 
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=813

if you got some money to spend then 
http://www.jab-tech.com/ThermoChill-PA120.2-pr-3263.html
http://www.dangerden.com/store/black-ice-gtx240.html

also i would get a res while your at it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

Cheap is nice 

I'll probably get the MCR220-QP because I've heard good things about swiftech.  Any suggestions for a res?  Which one do you have?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cheap is nice
> 
> I'll probably get the MCR220-QP because I've heard good things about swiftech.  Any suggestions for a res?  Which one do you have?



a cheap good res and the once i have is the Swiftech micro res v2
http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCRES-Micro-Rev-2-pr-4312.html

here is a nice one if you have a floppy drive bay
http://www.crazypc.com/products/bitspower-350-reservoir-93301BK.html

the thing about a res is you can pick almost any res that you like and still work fine. aslong as they don't have anything that reduces the flow or size to a smaller size then it shouldn't hurt temps at all.

as for the Swiftech MCR220 it cooled my i7 all on it's own before and temps weren't bad.
I also would recommend some Yate loon medium speed fans for the rad if you get it. There quiet and cheap also move a fair amount of air.There isn't any need for the 38mm fans with the low FPI of the mcr220

yate loons i was talking about http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-mediumspeed-120.html


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

No FDD bay, that's where I keep the HDD (HDD cage removed)

Looks like I'm going to get this kit and then instantly need to invest another $70 in it :shadedshu
Still a pretty good deal I guess 
Do you think that pump is powerful enough to run both rads?  And do you think it would help any?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No FDD bay, that's where I keep the HDD (HDD cage removed)
> 
> Looks like I'm going to get this kit and then instantly need to invest another $70 in it :shadedshu
> Still a pretty good deal I guess
> Do you think that pump is powerful enough to run both rads?  And do you think it would help any?



it's the same pump that ran my mcr220 and HW labs 140


----------



## grega (Jul 24, 2010)

*Video Cards*

Just registered for this forum, not sure how to ask a question . Can you help me?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it's the same pump that ran my mcr220 and HW labs 140


Nice 
So do you think the 2nd rad would help much?


grega said:


> Just registered for this forum, not sure how to ask a question . Can you help me?



Go to the appropriate sub-forum for your question, and click on "new thread" 

If you want to try WCG (and I'd appreciate it if you did), check out the link in my sig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice
> So do you think the 2nd rad would help much?
> 
> 
> ...



didn't help me much even with the i7 so i don't think it will help much but if you have it you might as well use it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll have to find some way to mount things.  Only fan spot in the case where I can mount a rad is a 120 on the back..and it's a single 120 there.  How would I mount a double rad there?  Screw a fan into the case (on the outside) and then the rad into the fan?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn
> 
> I'd offer you a spare 12GB one but I'm 850 miles away from it







p_o_s_pc said:


> let me get out the old 40 or 60gb (don't remember what it is) and if it works i will send it to you for the cost of a small flat rate box(like 5 bucks)



I think I got it to work, anyhow let me know if you have one just in case.  Thanks.



[Ion] said:


> Well, I've been offered a (minimalist) custom loop as a straight trade for my H50, so I think my i7 will be seeing water shortly.
> This is what it looks like ATM:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100720/Watewme.jpg
> If I get it, I'll probably replace the rad with a 240.  Any suggestions POS?



That's Brandon's loop right?



grega said:


> Just registered for this forum, not sure how to ask a question . Can you help me?



What's your question about?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's Brandon's loop right?



Yep 
He said he wants to downsize what's in his HTPC.
It looks like as it is it's a bit better than my H50, but has far more room for expansion.  And looks awesome.
I probably would have gone for a different pump/block if I was building a custom loop (and a bigger rad), but it's a great deal IMO as a trade.

You're WCing your X6 rig, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep
> He said he wants to downsize what's in his HTPC.
> It looks like as it is it's a bit better than my H50, but has far more room for expansion.  And looks awesome.
> I probably would have gone for a different pump/block if I was building a custom loop (and a bigger rad), but it's a great deal IMO as a trade.
> ...



Yah, I'd say it's a good deal either way, you both are getting what you want. 

Yeah I am still going to water cool.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yah, I'd say it's a good deal either way, you both are getting what you want.
> 
> Yeah I am still going to water cool.



Yeah, I'm not getting it until late August at the earliest, but I'm still excited 

And I'm being considered for an Editor position over at OCN


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I'm not getting it until late August at the earliest, but I'm still excited
> 
> And I'm being considered for an Editor position over at OCN



That's great news bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

The GX2 in da haus!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweet!!!! ^^


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll have to find some way to mount things.  Only fan spot in the case where I can mount a rad is a 120 on the back..and it's a single 120 there.  How would I mount a double rad there?  Screw a fan into the case (on the outside) and then the rad into the fan?



Rad box FTW
http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-RadBox-MCB-120-Revision-2-Black-pr-3337.html
you could get some really long M5 screws (not too long or will poke hole in the rad) and use 2 fans. one as a spacer and one as a fan to push air into it 
something like this




i have 1377 paint skilz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 24, 2010)

mindweaver...........

whats your current setup?

i ran 3 sr2 rigs @ 4.4ghz full bore 100% load for 45hours and got 27.5k pts for me today and i see you avg about 26k ppd

i just want to know what is comparable in more standard hardware.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> mindweaver...........
> 
> whats your current setup?
> 
> ...



mindweaver has like 35 rigs running I believe bro, he posted the amount a few pages ago.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2010)

These projects are great fun and for a good cause and all, but don't get OCD about your ppd.  there are always going to be people who have scores you just look and say WTF?  But most of the time they're running it machines they don't actually own - sometimes legit, sometimes not (meaning with or w/o permission).  I have no idea about Mind so this isn't directed at anyone in particular.  And there are individuals that have their own farms with a dozen or more machines.  The point is that you can't let it get to you because eventually you'll realize that it's race that never ends and that you're never going to win.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

twilyth said:


> These projects are great fun and for a good cause and all, but don't get OCD about your ppd.  there are always going to be people who have scores you just look and say WTF?  But most of the time they're running it machines they don't actually own - sometimes legit, sometimes not (meaning with or w/o permission).  I have no idea about Mind so this isn't directed at anyone in particular.  And there are individuals that have their own farms with a dozen or more machines.  The point is that you can't let it get to you because eventually you'll realize that it's race that never ends and that you're never going to win.


Output is fun, but as long as I crunch I'm happy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

CP how well does a X6 at same clocks as a i7 hold up?
I could build a 1055T rig MUCH cheaper then a i7 rig so that means i maybe able to get it done sooner.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Tim don't recall right now and I'm in bed already posting from the phone. Go to free dc and find me.  Then look at my hosts and you'll see only two rigs putting out #'s.  Those are the two


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim don't recall right now and I'm in bed already posting from the phone. Go to free dc and find me.  Then look at my hosts and you'll see only two rigs putting out #'s.  Those are the two



they both been on the same amount of time? I am asking so i know if they have leveled out by now.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm in bed already posting from the phone.



Oh shit.  I think we're looking at an intervention.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

@Tim

Yeah, pretty much, just look at the average.  I just downclocked the i7 to 3.6 GHz a day ago.  Also keep in mind I game on my X6 so it sees downtime that a dedicated cruncher like the i7 doesn't see.

@twilyth
 you had to didn't you?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

@CP it seems like the i7 is still alittle better but with the down time it's hard to tell for sure. But i think that the price difference is worth alittle less points. i could build a x6 rig for just alittle more then just a i7 cost.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP it seems like the i7 is still alittle better but with the down time it's hard to tell for sure. But i think that the price difference is worth alittle less points. i could build a x6 rig for just alittle more then just a i7 cost.



You can check my hosts out. I have a 1055T @4Ghz and a i7860 @3.4Ghz. I would get the 1055T over the i7 and just clock it to 4Ghz. The 1055T never goes over 37c with a Sunbeam core contact freezer. But if you plan on water cooling and not worried about the money. I would go i7 860 or 930 and set it to 4GHz. 

If you just plan to use air then 1055t. I like the temps a lot better than the 860 or 9xx.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP it seems like the i7 is still alittle better but with the down time it's hard to tell for sure. But i think that the price difference is worth alittle less points. i could build a x6 rig for just alittle more then just a i7 cost.



Yeah in my case the i7 still outperforms it in WCG, but it's not far behind bro 



Mindweaver said:


> You can check my hosts out. I have a 1055T @4Ghz and a i7860 @3.4Ghz. I would get the 1055T over the i7 and just clock it to 4Ghz. The 1055T never goes over 37c with a Sunbeam core contact freezer. But if you plan on water cooling and not worried about the money. I would go i7 860 or 930 and set it to 4GHz.
> 
> If you just plan to use air then 1055t. I like the temps a lot better than the 860 or 9xx.



Yeah that's true, much easier to keep cool.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 24, 2010)

I just added 2 Scythe Slip Stream 120 Kaze-JYUNI 110cfm fans to my H50 push pull and a fan controller!  I've got the Q9550 back at 3.8Ghz!  Crunching strong!


----------



## KieX (Jul 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> You can check my hosts out. I have a 1055T @4Ghz and a i7860 @3.4Ghz. I would get the 1055T over the i7 and just clock it to 4Ghz. The 1055T never goes over 37c with a Sunbeam core contact freezer. But if you plan on water cooling and not worried about the money. I would go i7 860 or 930 and set it to 4GHz.
> 
> If you just plan to use air then 1055t. I like the temps a lot better than the 860 or 9xx.



Hmm, not much less PPD but with a lot less heat. Maybe I should reconsider the i7's I had planned for X6's. Less heat and less noise would be much better.

And some half/good news, I stuck my Q9550 onto sister's computer instead of her E6300. The good part is I'll now have 12 threads going instead of 10. Extra 1000PPD perhaps?

The bad part is the £30 G31M-E2SL can only clock it to 3.48GHz. Although considering I could only get 320MHz more from the  unreliable  £120 Asus I'll be happy with that Gigabyte


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I just added 2 Scythe Slip Stream 120 Kaze-JYUNI 110cfm fans to my H50 push pull and a fan controller!  I've got the Q9550 back at 3.8Ghz!  Crunching strong!



Same fans I ran on mine when I had them.  Those fans just don't have good static pressure but they do flow some good air. 



KieX said:


> Hmm, not much less PPD but with a lot less heat. Maybe I should reconsider the i7's I had planned for X6's. Less heat and less noise would be much better.
> 
> And some half/good news, I stuck my Q9550 onto sister's computer instead of her E6300. The good part is I'll now have 12 threads going instead of 10. Extra 1000PPD perhaps?
> 
> The bad part is the £30 G31M-E2SL can only clock it to 3.48GHz. Although considering I could only get 320MHz more from the  unreliable  £120 Asus I'll be happy with that Gigabyte



Well according to HW Monitor my i7 draws less power since it's only running 1.188v as opposed to 1.358v that my X6 is running.

And those extra two cores should be about another 1k PPD


----------



## KieX (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> [...]
> 
> Well according to HW Monitor my i7 draws less power since it's only running 1.188v as opposed to 1.358v that my X6 is running.
> 
> And those extra two cores should be about another 1k PPD



But I presume your X6 is still cooler? I mean i7's heat up a small room like a mini furnace, so if the PPD differene is small I'd prefer that. My i7 is 1.28v for 4GHz but even with the Noctua D14 it's hovering around 76C.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> But I presume your X6 is still cooler? I mean i7's heat up a small room like a mini furnace, so if the PPD differene is small I'd prefer that. My i7 is 1.28v for 4GHz but even with the Noctua D14 it's hovering around 76C.



My i7 peaks at 60ºc during the day when my ambient is at about 27ºc but at night low 50's,  My AMD peaks at about 52ºc during the day, 48-49ºc at night.  But keep in mind the low voltage overclock on the i7.  Oh and yes, the i7 does heat up the room a lot!


----------



## KieX (Jul 24, 2010)

Hmm.. perhaps I'll get an X6 as my main rig to have a direct comparison and then go X6 or i7 depending. You seem to have a good i7 there for the difference to be less than 10ºC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Hmm.. perhaps I'll get an X6 as my main rig to have a direct comparison and then go X6 or i7 depending. You seem to have a good i7 there for the difference to be less than 10ºC.



This CPU loves low voltage.  I am sure I can get it down a bit more but just to be stable i'll leave it at that, don't feel like messing with it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same fans I ran on mine when I had them.  Those fans just don't have good static pressure but they do flow some good air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the fans so far.  and yea they do push a lot of air.   I turned my fan controller all the way up and then turned it back about 15% and the static pressure seems to be better than at 100%. It's drop around 4-5c!  

I moved the red led 120mm fan from the back of the case of my Storm scout to the top replacing the 140mm. I don't think I lost anything by doing it. I will probably order a 140mm CM red fan next week. Either way I figure the 120mm is equal to or greater cfm fan than the 140mm. What do you guys think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> You can check my hosts out. I have a 1055T @4Ghz and a i7860 @3.4Ghz. I would get the 1055T over the i7 and just clock it to 4Ghz. The 1055T never goes over 37c with a Sunbeam core contact freezer. But if you plan on water cooling and not worried about the money. I would go i7 860 or 930 and set it to 4GHz.
> 
> If you just plan to use air then 1055t. I like the temps a lot better than the 860 or 9xx.


I am worried about money but would be able to pull of a 930 rig but the cost difference is making the x6 look good.as for air and water cooling I plan to use air forawhile then build a kinda cheap water setup with a mcr220 rad or something like it.I will be using a fifty s1383 as the air cooler.the and rig will cost aroubd 300ish if I don't go with a high end board and the i7 will be 450ish with one of the cheapest boards.
Also do you think a corsair 400w Psu would run a x6 at 4ghz and a 8800gts g80? Or same setup but with a i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I like the fans so far.  and yea they do push a lot of air.   I turned my fan controller all the way up and then turned it back about 15% and the static pressure seems to be better than at 100%. It's drop around 4-5c!
> 
> I moved the red led 120mm fan from the back of the case of my Storm scout to the top replacing the 140mm. I don't think I lost anything by doing it. I will probably order a 140mm CM red fan next week. Either way I figure the 120mm is equal to or greater cfm fan than the 140mm. What do you guys think?



Hmm, never thought about running them a bit under full speed.  I'm going to try that now with the one I have on the Megashadow cooling the i7.


p_o_s_pc said:


> I am worried about money but would be able to pull of a 930 rig but the cost difference is making the x6 look good.as for air and water cooling I plan to use air forawhile then build a kinda cheap water setup with a mcr220 rad or something like it.I will be using a fifty s1383 as the air cooler.the and rig will cost aroubd 300ish if I don't go with a high end board and the i7 will be 450ish with one of the cheapest boards.
> Also do you think a corsair 400w Psu would run a x6 at 4ghz and a 8800gts g80? Or same setup but with a i7



Thing that kills the cost of a X58 setup is the mobo's, most are very expensive and even a lower end one is still costly as opposed to the AMD motherboards.

For PSU calculation use this guide, it's great.  However they don't take GPU's folding into consideration but at least it does let you choose 100% for the CPU 
http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am worried about money but would be able to pull of a 930 rig but the cost difference is making the x6 look good.as for air and water cooling I plan to use air forawhile then build a kinda cheap water setup with a mcr220 rad or something like it.I will be using a fifty s1383 as the air cooler.the and rig will cost aroubd 300ish if I don't go with a high end board and the i7 will be 450ish with one of the cheapest boards.
> Also do you think a corsair 400w Psu would run a x6 at 4ghz and a 8800gts g80? Or same setup but with a i7



I would go with the 1055t and save your money. I have a corsair 400cx on the 860 and I had a Thermaltake TR2 laying around. So, I put the tr2 on the 1055T. I picked up a few of those powersupplys when newegg had them on sale for 24.99 free shipping. I have 3 machines using the 400cx and around 7 or 8 using the TR2. So, yea the corsair 400cx is a great psu and will run a x6 at 4ghz and a 8800gts g80. The TR2 is back up around 40 bucks and at that price I would pick the Corsair over the TR2 for the better warranty. But when the TR2 was 24.99 you couldn't beat it. It's solid and has cable sleeving. I've not had one to go out yet... hehehe i shouldn't have said that.. All of them will start dying..lol 




Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, never thought about running them a bit under full speed.  I'm going to try that now with the one I have on the Megashadow cooling the i7.]




Yea bro, try running them a bit slower. Just remember if your other fans can't supply enough air to the higher speed fans then that is were your problem is at. They can be faster just not a lot faster. I would just tune it in. This may not be the best way but you can put a piece of lint in the bottom of your case. Tune the fan controller where the lint lifts and starts to rotate. hehehe not the best way but it works.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2010)

Which fans did you turn down? Intake or exhaust? It sounds like you created negative pressure.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

@MW i was asking about the the 400w corsair because i already have one and have had one for a while now not seeing any use so it looks like i will put it to use when i get the $$ for the x6  thanks for the input. I used to have the PSU running a P4HT@4ghz and 2 8800GT's but only ran that for about a day before i put my 650w Silverstone on it i thought it was alittle too much for it to handle long term for folding and crunching


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2010)

hat said:


> Which fans did you turn down? Intake or exhaust? It sounds like you created negative pressure.



Negative pressure would just pull air in. You want to tune past that point to where the lint start to go toward the exhaust fan (I should have noted that.. hehehe), but yea you can tune it to the point of negative pressure. 



p_o_s_pc said:


> @MW i was asking about the the 400w corsair because i already have one and have had one for a while now not seeing any use so it looks like i will put it to use when i get the $$ for the x6  thanks for the input. I used to have the PSU running a P4HT@4ghz and 2 8800GT's but only ran that for about a day before i put my 650w Silverstone on it i thought it was alittle too much for it to handle long term for folding and crunching


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

ill put my dual xeon thingie (yeah its OLD) under someones username

who needs a few extra points? should give around 1k ppd a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ill put my dual xeon thingie (yeah its OLD) under someones username
> 
> who needs a few extra points? should give around 1k ppd a day



I wouldn't mind but there are people who try hard as hell and dedicate all they can to crunching who can use the help more than someone with a i7 and a x6.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wouldn't mind but there are people who try hard as hell and dedicate all they can to crunching who can use the help more than someone with a i7 and a x6.



if noone else want the extra ppd then i wont mind throwing it under your name for a while CP 

but +1 on what you said


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if noone else want the extra ppd then i wont mind throwing it under your name for a while CP
> 
> but +1 on what you said



YHPM with some suggestions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2010)

Guys, numbers might be down a bit on the WCG side of things for me the next day or two, had to reinstall BOINC, not sure if the stats will be affected or not.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

Fellas,

I haven't been around as much as I'd like to lately, been really busy with work and exercising and getting my own stuff done in the little time I have.  I really thanks KieX for helping organize the contest because by myself I wouldn't have been this far yet.  We've taken a hit because of the summer time but I wanna see these numbers climb guys, I'm giving it all I have I've actually expanded my folding and will be adding a rig soon to crunch and fold as well so the summer is no excuse


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2010)

My 1090 is being a real fuckin' prima donna.  All I did was change the fan/hs and when I turned it back on, the video card was dead.  Pulled out the 4850 - dead.  Now I'm tearing the place up trying to find a video card.  I know I have at least one or two others . . . someplace.  I am NOT hallucinating.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

twilyth said:


> My 1090 is being a real fuckin' prima donna.  All I did was change the fan/hs and when I turned it back on, the video card was dead.  Pulled out the 4850 - dead.  Now I'm tearing the place up trying to find a video card.  I know I have at least one or two others . . . someplace.  I am NOT hallucinating.



ouch, well i got 7900gs if u need just pay shipping


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ouch, well i got 7900gs if u need just pay shipping



Hmmm.  I just might.  I have to put in a newegg order tomorrow anyway though, so I guess I'll at least see what they have.  Thank you.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

just pm me bud if u need


BTW how come our tpu wcg badge doesnt say we hit million mark like f@h?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2010)

PM W1z about the badge, maybe its something he can fix. It was originally supposed to be like that and it seems like everytime its brought up no one knows why its not like that now.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> just pm me bud if u need
> 
> 
> BTW how come our tpu wcg badge doesnt say we hit million mark like f@h?


I don't know too much about such things since I wasn't on the team for very long last year (???) and I just rejoined about a week ago I think.  

If I can whip that 1090 into shape, I might be eligible for the basic 100k badge in a month or so.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

bah im having an itch to build microcenter having this sale 

http://www.microcenter.com/specials/promotions/0727_AMDbundle.html

got all the rest mem/psu/hd dunno if i should pull the trigger


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Do eeet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> bah im having an itch to build microcenter having this sale
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/specials/promotions/0727_AMDbundle.html
> 
> got all the rest mem/psu/hd dunno if i should pull the trigger



microcenter and their deals


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> microcenter and their deals



they make me sick and i get mail from them too  atleast i got free 2g thumb drive the other day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> they make me sick and i get mail from them too  atleast i got free 2g thumb drive the other day



I'm just jealous I don't have one locally


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

god i hate you americans


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm just jealous I don't have one locally



well if u need something from MC just pm me ill hook u up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> they make me sick and i get mail from them too  atleast i got free 2g thumb drive the other day





(FIH) The Don said:


> god i hate you americans



 We still got plenty of space for you over here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> god i hate you Americans



There's always room in my garage if you want to move over here. 

Oh, did I mention I'm only 2 hours away from frys?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> There's always room in my garage if you want to move over here.
> 
> Oh, did I mention I'm only 2 hours away from frys?



hmmm, screw don, I'll move in


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

tempting 



Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, screw don, I'll move in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tempting
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100731/fuuuuuuuu.jpg





I need moar output, I hate seeing a rig there doing nothing.  I think imma go get me the cheapest drive I can find locally to get it going!  What do you guys think?


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need moar output, I hate seeing a rig there doing nothing.  I think imma go get me the cheapest drive I can find locally to get it going!  What do you guys think?



why dont u run in on thumb drive (linux)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> why dont u run in on thumb drive (linux)



Don't have one  and if I gotta go buy something I rather just get a drive for a couple of more bucks.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

got xtra hd if u need one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> got xtra hd if u need one



Thanks bro but I should have one next week, I'll keep it in mind though in case they don't arrive for whatever reason.  I just hate having a rig down for something that small, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, screw don, I'll move in



I'm quite serious. 

I'll have some more spare rooms not too long from now at this rate. Lauren's and I's family members are dropping like fly's. (Most will be missed naturally.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm quite serious.
> 
> I'll have some more spare rooms not too long from now at this rate. Lauren's and I's family members are dropping like fly's. (Most will be missed naturally.)



sorry if im a bit to dark humored here right now

but i kinda laughed at that last part


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Eh, there's one or two that we wish were gone but keep sticking around. 

(I'm going to hell for saying that thou...)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

its mostly the good ones that goes away, 


and the ones we dont like so much who keep holding on to life


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah. Luckily the one we want gone the most is terrible fat and is a complete and utter idiot. Once his parents are gone he's fucked. (He thinks living off the system for $300 a month will get him by, he's never had a job, doesn't drive, has never had a girlfriend, and is 22 living with his parents. He's nearly 400lbs and sits around watching porn and eating food all day.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> sits around watching porn and eating food all day.)



sounds SOOOO funny :shadedshu

what an idiot.

put some hot sauce in all the food and make sure he can only watch meatspin.biz on his machine


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Heh. Yeah, he hates spice. 

I convinced his parents to put K9 on his machine (A big brother program of sorts.) I also made it so he can't access the internet at night, that way he doesn't blare shitting music 24/7.  (Yay good router settings.) 

Anyways, all this jazz is waaay off topic. 

Good luck with the contest everyone! I'm actively trying to recruit more crunchers for TPU, so maybe we'll have some more friends around here.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

lol thats good i think 

and yes nuff with all this funny thing 

im trying to put a rig together, it seems like i might have money for a board, memory, cpu and a cooler

i have a psu, hd and dvd drive already


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Anybody with any folding knowledge wanna take a look over at the F@H Team thread and help me out.  I'm about to give up on folding, it's so complicated, at least to me it is.  It's such a PITA to run additional cards.  I'm doing DNETC@HOME, and all I had to do was disable C/F and it picks up both cards and that's it.  No directories, no bullshit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

hope you get that sorted out bro.

i suck at F@H so i just stay away from it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

woa, might look like ill be getting a q9550 and a 275 for folding  FUCK YEAH


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Freaking sweet! 

On a side note, I just got a temp job for 20 hours of hard labor. w00t! Oh, and if I do well enough they might keep me on for a permanent position!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

hey thats nice bro ;D i mean, fuck what work it is(almost) , as long as you get paid then just go hard on it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Tearing apart a house for the owner. He also owns the Auto shop next door that Lauren's Dad works at, who is the head mechanic. (He got me the job, because he's awesome.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

hey destroying stuff is FUN 

just remember masks, you dont want any shit in your lungs i can assure you that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, I already have a mask, plus I could always use my gas mask.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

lol XD

would love to do that.

oh f@ck here we go with OT again ROFL

its KieX whos supplying the stuff btw, big thanks to him if it all turns out the way i want i to


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, many awesome points to KieX for the contest.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

that too 

its him i will be buying the "new" stuff from, since he lives in UK and me in denmark then the shipping isnt to insane


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

Guys, I have been holding off on this for such a long time but it looks like the day came.  I am getting rid of my powerhouse, the i7.  I'll be putting it up tonight, but if any of you want it now's the time to say something.  I'll be selling the i7 920 / evga 3x sli board / and a 8800GTS.  If anybody is interested please shoot me a PM.

Reason is I got some goals and projects I have been working on and throwing upgrading PC's and modding them in the mix is just not letting me accomplish anything.  Till I'm not done with what I want to do I won't upgrade anymore.  When I come back I will def. come back stronger than before, that I guarantee you!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 1, 2010)

you still put out some good numbers without that i7 bro.

so go get the other stuff done, i should be getting the c2q up and ruynning soon so i can cover some of the lost points for you i hope 

im amazed that you could withstand the heat from all those rigs fpr so long though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you still put out some good numbers without that i7 bro.
> 
> so go get the other stuff done, i should be getting the c2q up and ruynning soon so i can cover some of the lost points for you i hope
> 
> im amazed that you could withstand the heat from all those rigs fpr so long though



Taking one for the team bro, but have to do this.  However, I'll still have 8 threads going.

I will have my 1090T crunching as usual and my X2 once I receive my HDD.  I will then transfer my PSU and GX2 to the X2 rig and put the GX2 to fold there   This way the PSU that is up for the contest winner is free and I won't have to stop a rig when the winner is chosen.  I was planning on using it till we had a winner, but now it'll just sit there in the meantime.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2010)

I am selling my also, i7 920 C0 runs 3.9ghz@1.26v 27/4 stable. YMMV so it is one of the better C0's. PM me with a offer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Taking one for the team bro, but have to do this.  However, I'll still have 8 threads going.
> 
> I will have my 1090T crunching as usual and my X2 once I receive my HDD.  I will then transfer my PSU and GX2 to the X2 rig and put the GX2 to fold there   This way the PSU that is up for the contest winner is free and I won't have to stop a rig when the winner is chosen.  I was planning on using it till we had a winner, but now it'll just sit there in the meantime.



you da man 

god i cant wait to transfer the money to Kiex to get that cruncher up and running, + it'll do folding too 





p_o_s_pc said:


> I am selling my also, i7 920 C0 runs 3.9ghz@1.26v 27/4 stable. YMMV so it is one of the better C0's. PM me with a offer.



its good i7s you both have there,they wont be hard to sell i can assure you that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you da man
> 
> god i cant wait to transfer the money to Kiex to get that cruncher up and running, + it'll do folding too
> 
> ...



I want to sell mine so i can buy CP's  if anything else maybe buy a D0 or switch to P55 possibly X6


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm i would go with P55, then you have both sli and cf options if you want that one day, 

but the X6 is also a nice option, and cheap


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm i would go with P55, then you have both sli and cf options if you want that one day,
> 
> but the X6 is also a nice option, and cheap



i think i will just pickup a better clocking 920/930. I mean sure there is nothing wrong with how mine clocks but faster wouldn't be bad


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 1, 2010)

lol it will only give a difference in WCG or bench 

but you knwo that haha

CP's is nice, especially when he had it under water

wasnt it like 4.5 :O


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol it will only give a difference in WCG or bench
> 
> but you knwo that haha
> 
> ...



WCG is where it is at bro 
Not sure what his was but i know it was something crazy. that is why i want it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

I never had mine under water, the D0 that is.  4734 MHz on air D: 4624 MHz HTT on benching as long as I want to.  Great CPU in all honestly.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

hmm i just thought i had seen some pics of it under water, oh well. im old and senile lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm i just thought i had seen some pics of it under water, oh well. im old and senile lol



Actually you are right, when I switched from CO to DO I was under water for only a short time after that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

aha then im not totally senile


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aha then im not totally senile



brain fart, sorry


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

hahahahha you dont have to say sorry bro 

i still need a board for the q9550

i got a guy wanting to sell me a P5E3 Pro for 40$

thats a X48, and ddr3


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello Kitty will be missed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

huh?


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not saying more than that on the subject.

@ Don if you need help now that you can win PM me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

i am totally lost hahahaha


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2010)

After a rather weak showing for the last few months, I'm gearing up to bring 2 i7's and a Q6600 back to the game. My target date is 9/1.


----------



## KieX (Aug 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> After a rather week showing for the last few months, I'm gearing up to bring 2 i7's and a Q6600 back to the game. My target date is 9/1.



Sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> After a rather week showing for the last few months, I'm gearing up to bring 2 i7's and a Q6600 back to the game. My target date is 9/1.



...and he's back!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

in business......


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and he's back!



Never really left, just became a bit of a slacker with the summer heat.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Never really left, just became *a bit of a slacker* with the summer heat.



At least he's honest

Good to hear Paul


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> At least he's honest
> 
> Good to hear Paul





Honestly, I just wanted to see what kind of affect crunching had on our electric bill. I'm happy to report that pulling my i7 rigs out really only saved about $12 a month compared to the same 3 months last year. Not a good reason to keep slacking off. Now I just need to find the time to reinstall boinc on the i7 rigs.


----------



## hat (Aug 2, 2010)

Heh yeah, and there's so many other variables in there it's not really even worth considering.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

Well Paul you came back in a good time since I will be unfortunately getting rid of my i7 

This way you can pick up a bit of my slack.  I'll still be crunching 24/7 with 8 cores so that's not so bad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

So any takers on my i7 920/evga 3x sli mobo/8800GTS?  It's going up when I get home from work.  let me know before I put it up.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 2, 2010)

How much do you want for the D0 for a cruncher like myself? 

Is the EVGA board the old school green, blue, black, and chrome sinks, or the new school black out?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

Ill pm you now


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 3, 2010)

Omg  All my rigs but the Hp has left me,  no more pie for me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

Just ordered my new Arctic Cooling L2 Pro for my 5770, hopefully this will mean I can leave my rig on and crunching with no worries while I'm at work.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just ordered my new Arctic Cooling L2 Pro for my 5770, hopefully this will mean I can leave my rig on and crunching with no worries while I'm at work.



How much was it, like $20?  IF so that's great!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

Was $24 shipped of a ebay store.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Was $24 shipped of a ebay store.



Great effin' deal bro.  Keep us posted on the performance when you get it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great effin' deal bro.  Keep us posted on the performance when you get it.



Will do! Although it's not hard for anything to be better than this POS CuCore cooler. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Will do! Although it's not hard for anything to be better than this POS CuCore cooler. :shadedshu



  I want a full fledged review with graphs and ambient temps and all the goodies.  Don't disappoint me soldier!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

I wrote something like that for my Hyper 212+ but it will most likely not be posted here. Same if I review my L2 pro when it gets here. It'll be posted over at my brothers website whenever he get's off his lazy ass and get's it done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I wrote something like that for my Hyper 212+ but it will most likely not be posted here. Same if I review my L2 pro when it gets here. It'll be posted over at my brothers website whenever he get's off his lazy ass and get's it done.



Make sure to get us a link.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

I will. Although I have no idea when that site will go up.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

So I wanted to thank everyone who is crunching for me, and I figured I'd thank you out in the open so I wouldn't have to send so many PMs. (That and I don't know who all of the rigs belong to. ) 







So, thank you! Sure, I may not win the contest when the time arrives for the winner to be chosen, but all I really care about is that the work packets get done. I've recently lost my grandfather to cancer, so I know how hard it is to deal with some of the diseases we crunch to fight. It's why I crunch, I see it as a way of giving back without being in the spotlight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

Randal,

I've seen you post this many times but it's slipped time after time.  You still want some more help, I can put my X6 under your name for a bit.  let me know and PM me with your details.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

Alright fellas, don't be scared if you see no production from me, I have put my only rig left to crunch for Randal.  Help him get his badge and 50k Points for the contest   I'm going to be dedicating this month to doing the same for different members to get them into the drawing


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 4, 2010)

not the first time you're numbers have been down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> not the first time you're numbers have been down.



Because it's not the first time I switch my rigs over to help someone.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So I wanted to thank everyone who is crunching for me, and I figured I'd thank you out in the open so I wouldn't have to send so many PMs. (That and I don't know who all of the rigs belong to. )
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/a2d42ddd.jpg
> 
> So, thank you! Sure, I may not win the contest when the time arrives for the winner to be chosen, but all I really care about is that the work packets get done. I've recently lost my grandfather to cancer, so I know how hard it is to deal with some of the diseases we crunch to fight. It's why I crunch, I see it as a way of giving back without being in the spotlight.



111


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright fellas, don't be scared if you see no production from me, I have put my only rig left to crunch for Randal.  Help him get his badge and 50k Points for the contest   I'm going to be dedicating this month to doing the same for different members to get them into the drawing



I'm crunching on my i7 for Techpowerdown. But because of the heat i have it running stock speeds and undervolted till it cools down again. I'm sure a i7 and a AII X4 will make 50k without a problem. Been crunching 3 days and have over 2k.Not good but the i7 has seen alot of down time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm crunching on my i7 for Techpowerdown. But because of the heat i have it running stock speeds and undervolted till it cools down again. I'm sure a i7 and a AII X4 will make 50k without a problem. Been crunching 3 days and have over 2k.Not good but the i7 has seen alot of down time



That's the spirit Tim   It's what sets us apart from the rest!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 4, 2010)

My numbers will be down too,  as well as Stans but i hope to put that rig back up asp.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's the spirit Tim   It's what sets us apart from the rest!



I can't wait till it cools down again so i can set it at 3.9ghz again 
I get it from you bro. It helps to have a good role model


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can't wait till it cools down again so i can set it at 3.9ghz again
> I get it from you bro. It helps to have a good role model



Thanks Tim, we are definitely a unique group of geeks here.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, I just noticed that I already have over 700k points on the TPU team.  I guess I must have been crankin' em out last year.  Does that mean I can get a WCG signature tag?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

yes you just go to the bottom of your user details i think it is
'
let me check

yes, go to user cp

then edit options to the left

and then in the bottom it says something about that wcg badge


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes you just go to the bottom of your user details i think it is
> '
> let me check
> 
> ...



Thanks man.  Done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

then it shouldnt take long


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

btw

Rad_Ed, im having a issue with the cruncher, the netcard thing died, so a buddy of mine is sending a wireless card to replace it, so you wont get any results in a few days, but i set the buffer to 5 days just to make sure

edit and sorry for double post..stupid


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 5, 2010)

So my boss told me that he's going to keep me around until at least the end of September.  (Was supposed to be a temp 20hours job.) So I'm going to have a nice cash flow for a while. Which is nice.

Oh, and my new L2 Pro get's here tomorrow. Here in a little bit I'm going to get my new Mobo and sell my current ASRock, crunchers will get a first chance at it when that happens. I'll most likely give you a discount too.

After my new mobo, I won't be buying my any new computer stuff for a bit, I need to save up for my birthday present to myself. (Getting myself a handgun and my CCL for my 21st birthday.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2010)

duuuuuuude that awzumness ftw


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

Very good news Randal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2010)

the E8400 is up and running @ 3.5 ghz for Randal

im using the stock cooler with a 120mm fan on it


----------



## Bow (Aug 5, 2010)

Iam getting a little help also, but could always use more........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

Bow said:


> Iam getting a little help also, but could always use more........



I'm all outta rigs at the moment  I still have someone in line


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2010)

Bow said:


> Iam getting a little help also, but could always use more........



if i had another rig i would give the points to you


----------



## Bow (Aug 5, 2010)

If anyone can donate a rig pm me please.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Tim, we are definitely a unique group of geeks here.



+1 ^^ hehehe Yes we are bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> +1 ^^ hehehe Yes we are bro!



..and that's why TPU is my favorite family...ooops I meant forum 



EDIT: ...and that's one over 16k post wise


----------



## Bow (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2010)

got the cooler for my NB. I am now running 3.8ghz, alittle slower then before but because i'm not on water anymore i don't like the temps when running higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> got the cooler for my NB. I am now running 3.8ghz, alittle slower then before but because i'm not on water anymore i don't like the temps when running higher.



Peace of mind > higher overclock


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Got my new AC L2 Pro today. My idle GPU temps dropped 10*C. 

I had been idling normally at 51*C because of the heat this week, it's now 41*C instead. I didn't even use the VRM sinks. My VRMs are all placed funny on the PCB, oh well. 

Edit- Photo for your enjoyment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my new AC L2 Pro today. My idle GPU temps dropped 10*C.
> 
> I had been idling normally at 51*C because of the heat this week, it's now 41*C instead. I didn't even use the VRM sinks. My VRMs are all placed funny on the PCB, oh well.
> 
> ...



Glad to see it's doing better.  Looks great too!  Can we get a shot of the whole internals now with the new cooler?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe later, I'm pretty beat from work. >.<


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Maybe later, I'm pretty beat from work. >.<



I don't plan on going anywhere really


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Let me get another drink or two in and I'll take some photos.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 6, 2010)

Both of my rigs will be down until Tuesday  I'm pretty sure I'll still be able to get the 50k for the contest though, as I'll have my E8400 up and running again when I get back. The board for it should have came in the mail today...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Let me get another drink or two in and I'll take some photos.



yo, you keeping track of your points for the contest?  How many do you have so far?  Keep me posted because I got a list of members already 



Soylent Joe said:


> Both of my rigs will be down until Tuesday  I'm pretty sure I'll still be able to get the 50k for the contest though, as I'll have my E8400 up and running again when I get back. The board for it should have came in the mail today...



Once I'm done with the next two members, I'll give you a hand bro if you still need it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Once I'm done with the next two members, I'll give you a hand bro if you still need it.



I think I'll be alright, but thanks and we'll see. I swear, my current Q9450 + x2 245 combo puts out _barely_ any more than my old E8400 + 245 combo. The quad needs to be overclocked. But, in order to do that I'll need a cooler better than my Dark Knight (or will need to lap my DK). I'm keeping an eye out for a good one, but am broke right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I think I'll be alright, but thanks and we'll see. I swear, my current Q9450 + x2 245 combo puts out barely any more than my old E8400 + 245 combo. The quad needs to be overclocked. But, in order to do that I'll need a cooler better than my Dark Knight (or will need to lap my DK). I'm keeping an eye out for a good one, but am broke right now.



Try lapping bro, if done right it helps tremendously.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yo, you keeping track of your points for the contest?  How many do you have so far?  Keep me posted because I got a list of members already



I'm at 82,608 right now, need to be over 101,000 to be part of the contest. I think. At this rate I'm getting about 8,500 PPD, so it'll only take me until the weekend to be set, in which case everyone can switch their rigs somewhere else and I'll keep crunching for myself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I think I'll be alright, but thanks and we'll see. I swear, my current Q9450 + x2 245 combo puts out _barely_ any more than my old E8400 + 245 combo. The quad needs to be overclocked. But, in order to do that I'll need a cooler better than my Dark Knight (or will need to lap my DK). I'm keeping an eye out for a good one, but am broke right now.



i had the DK too

the base i covered with that paint shit :shadedshu

it should have been milled down from the factory imo, to raw copper


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm at 82,608 right now, need to be over 101,000 to be part of the contest. I think. At this rate I'm getting about 8,500 PPD, so it'll only take me until the weekend to be set, in which case everyone can switch their rigs somewhere else and I'll keep crunching for myself.



k cool, I'll keep my eye on those numbers, want to help out other peeps as well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2010)

i got to say that i feel much better now not having my chipset in the mid 70's while crunching. I haven't seen it hit 60c yet and i am running the cooler passive. The stock one had a spot cool on it.
I see no need for a fan on this one because it is so close to the bottom fan on the CPU heatsink that it gets the air flow from it.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 6, 2010)

like most of u guys electric bill  is catching up im gonna be down to one cruncher but ill have my 2nd rig under h20 so i can crunch @ 4ghz currently 3.6ghz


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 6, 2010)

ERazer said:


> like most of u guys electric bill  is catching up im gonna be down to one cruncher but ill have my 2nd rig under h20 so i can crunch @ 4ghz currently 3.6ghz



I am also a bit worried about the electric bill.  I currently have a i7 860 and a Phenom II 555 both crunching 24/7 at 4Ghz each.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> I am also a bit worried about the electric bill.  I currently have a i7 860 and a Phenom II 555 both crunching 24/7 at 4Ghz each.



It's about 10-15 bucks max.


----------



## hat (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's about 10-15 bucks max.



Yep, ask Paulieg about it. If I recall correctly, he shut down two 24/7 i7 machines or something and knocked off only $15 from the power bill/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

hat said:


> Yep, ask Paulieg about it. If I recall correctly, he shut down two 24/7 i7 machines or something and knocked off only $15 from the power bill/


Yeah, it was something like that, it's not much at all.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 6, 2010)

WCG crunching sure is more cost effective than GPU F@H, sometimes I wonder if it would be more effective to have two bare bones i7s one for WCG and one for F@H rather than running power hungry GPUs. Opinions?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 6, 2010)

hat said:


> Yep, ask Paulieg about it. If I recall correctly, he shut down two 24/7 i7 machines or something and knocked off only $15 from the power bill/



Yup. It's only down like $15 from last year at this time. One caveat though, it is a bit warmer this summer. Still, crunching costs far less than some think.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 7, 2010)

On an average,ADDING five amd Quad core's and a six core ,crunching 24/7.And also including a window mount air conditioner to keep my basement temp in check.I've had an approximate increase of 30% elec usage.Which in my area would be around $35.00 to $40.00 per month.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's about 10-15 bucks max.



Depends on where you are. It was $50+ for me to fold on my 8800GT and PS3, and crunch on the QX9650.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Depends on where you are. It was $50+ for me to fold on my 8800GT and PS3, and crunch on the QX9650.



Prices that much higher there bro?  That's crazy.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 7, 2010)

Well lets see...

08/09	$88.00	i7 920 and E8500
09/09	$116.00  i7 920 and E8500
10/09	$106.00  2 x i7 920's
11/09	$106.00  2 x i7 920's
12/09	$165.00  3 x i7 920's
01/10	$148.00  3 x i7 920's
02/10	$92.00    3 x i7 920's
03/10	$180.00  3 x i7 920's 
04/10	$180.00  4 x i7 920's
05/10	$204.00  5 x i7 920's
06/10	$168.00  3 x i7 920's
07/10	$88.00    2 x i7 920's


Of course the nice part is that I had many i7 920's through the winter so I rarely had to turn the heat on (only when it got into the 0 degress Fahrenheit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

i have an E8400 left, just upgraded to a Q9550

and i dont have the money to build another cruncher atm and need a bit of cash

so if anyone want this for cheaps, like 40-50$ or what you find reasonable as i dont know what they go for in the US then shoot me a pm

ill take care of shipping 

this is also in the crunchers helping crunchers thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

Guys I have taken down my i7 rig to start packing it along with the torture rack and all that.  hopefully between today and tomorrow I will get the X2 running.  THe i7 was not running WCG the last week anyways so actually it'll be a boost to the team, small one.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2010)

Sad that you have to let it go. Mine will back on crunching tonite, in two hours from now in fact. It still run a decent 4 GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Sad that you have to let it go. Mine will back on crunching tonite, in two hours from now in fact. It still run a decent 4 GHz.



I need the money toward more important things right now.  I will still have 8 cores at WCG and a GX2 at F@H so I'll still be crunching & folding pretty decently.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> WCG crunching sure is more cost effective than GPU F@H, sometimes I wonder if it would be more effective to have two bare bones i7s one for WCG and one for F@H rather than running power hungry GPUs. Opinions?


Sounds like a pretty good idea, although I'd consider a GT240 for each rig.  My OCed i7 860 does about 16k PPD for folding, although I've heard that with the bigadv client it can do 30k+.  Without a real GPU it's just under 200w.
A GT240 is close to 5k PPD and is like 55 or 60w, so not quite as efficient for PPD/W as an i7 rig, but still nice for PPD/$ 


Chicken Patty said:


> Guys I have taken down my i7 rig to start packing it along with the torture rack and all that.  hopefully between today and tomorrow I will get the X2 running.  THe i7 was not running WCG the last week anyways so actually it'll be a boost to the team, small one.



What's happened?  Sorry I'm so out of the loop


----------



## theonedub (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you moving CP?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally got my AC fixed. Now I just have to lower my bills a little more, and I can crunch again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds like a pretty good idea, although I'd consider a GT240 for each rig.  My OCed i7 860 does about 16k PPD for folding, although I've heard that with the bigadv client it can do 30k+.  Without a real GPU it's just under 200w.
> A GT240 is close to 5k PPD and is like 55 or 60w, so not quite as efficient for PPD/W as an i7 rig, but still nice for PPD/$
> 
> 
> What's happened?  Sorry I'm so out of the loop



I sold it.



theonedub said:


> Are you moving CP?



No sir.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Finally got my AC fixed. Now I just have to lower my bills a little more, and I can crunch again.



Even part time crunching on that 980x would be incredible!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2010)

I had the powersupply fail on the P9500 over the weekend... I'll be replacing it today. Hopefully i'll have it crunching before night fall.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2010)

Rad_Ed got himself a zhiny new badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats randal  

@Mindweaver
You got a PSU already?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 9, 2010)

Just an FYI for the crunchers, as I prefer it goes to one of you guys, and I'll give a discount. I'm posting my primary custom loop for sale tonight. It includes an EK HF Supreme block (best block IMO), 655 vario pump, EK Coolstream 240 rad, 2 gentle rad, custom res from Cyberdruid, 1/2 barbs, and about 5 ft. of 1/2 in tubing.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 9, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just an FYI for the crunchers, as I prefer it goes to one of you guys, and I'll give a discount. I'm posting my primary custom loop for sale tonight. It includes an EK HF Supreme block (best block IMO), 655 vario pump, EK Coolstream 240 rad, 2 gentle rad, custom res from Cyberdruid, 1/2 barbs, and about 5 ft. of 1/2 in tubing.



r u selling the whole set-up as a whole or we can buy parts? b/c i need block and pump for third rig


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just an FYI for the crunchers, as I prefer it goes to one of you guys, and I'll give a discount. I'm posting my primary custom loop for sale tonight. It includes an EK HF Supreme block (best block IMO), 655 vario pump, EK Coolstream 240 rad, 2 gentle rad, custom res from Cyberdruid, 1/2 barbs, and about 5 ft. of 1/2 in tubing.



Amazing loop, how much?

Congrats on the badge Rad_Ed!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Amazing loop, how much?
> 
> Congrats on the badge Rad_Ed!



I don't want to turn this into a FS thread, so send me a PM and I'll give you a price.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone ever read some of the papers that explain the project data on WCG.com? The information is way beyond what I can comprehend, but just by looking at the numbers you can see they need all the help they can get. 

Crunch Strong!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 10, 2010)

hey, i missed a piece of pie by one place today! never was this near till now!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 10, 2010)

Great job Velvet, hope to see you in the top ten soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

Velvet has been really consistent lately, he's been chugging along nicely


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Great job Velvet, hope to see you in the top ten soon.



oh, that might take some time, but maybe i find a cheap 1156 proc and a stick of ddr3, then i could bring my sleeping p55 to run


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 10, 2010)

Have any of you win7 64 bit uses tried version 6.11.4 from here http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php ? I just installed the default version found here http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do but thats the 32 bit version. I have my buffer "full" so I have time for some feed back from you before I install the development version in 64 bit.


----------



## KieX (Aug 10, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Have any of you win7 64 bit uses tried version 6.11.4 from here http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php ? I just installed the default version found here http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do but thats the 32 bit version. I have my buffer "full" so I have time for some feed back from you before I install the development version in 64 bit.



Sorry I never try the development versions, I always worry about stability. But I'll bump the thread in case this is a worthy upgrade.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Have any of you win7 64 bit uses tried version 6.11.4 from here http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php ? I just installed the default version found here http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do but thats the 32 bit version. I have my buffer "full" so I have time for some feed back from you before I install the development version in 64 bit.



I'm using the 64 bit version from here, works great for me. 

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2010)

Im still using 6.6 x64, never bothered with the updates


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im still using 6.6 x64, never bothered with the updates



As long as it works heh?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2010)

Yessir!


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2010)

The time it takes to update to a new version that does nothing is time that could have been better spend letting the version you currently have crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

hat said:


> The time it takes to update to a new version that does nothing is time that could have been better spend letting the version you currently have crunch



extremist much? 

I have never updated though, they have been new installs of windows every time.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2010)

Thx for the input regarding the 64 bit version. I will give the 32 bit two more days and then install the "beta" version for comparison. If it fails (to often) I will step down one version.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2010)

The only two computers that are still crunching for me ATM are running 6.4 IIRC


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 11, 2010)

Ewwww! my Biostar 790gx a2+ turned its feet at the sky today, most probably. it just gave me an "Abnormal: CPU / Chipset error." LED code (meaning, no leds are on, just the fans and the HDD spin, but no other powering on sounds are to be heard).
And it started with that, just after i changed the Command Rate from 1t to 2t?
I literally TORTURED this board, with 1.7v on an x2, with 1.5v on an x955...for years! it even ran with a blewn cap, and that fairly well! i even removed the damaged cap yesterday, and fitted exactly the same cap, i had as spare part from an old socket A board. neithertheless, no change! i also tried to rescue it with an amiboot.rom, but the usb drive, does not even blink once. anyone ever had a board die in a such unrealistic way? loosening of the ram timings? is there still hope, or can i hang it on the wall?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Ewwww! my Biostar 790gx a2+ turned its feet at the sky today, most probably. it just gave me an "Abnormal: CPU / Chipset error." LED code (meaning, no leds are on, just the fans and the HDD spin, but no other powering on sounds are to be heard).
> And it started with that, just after i changed the Command Rate from 1t to 2t?
> I literally TORTURED this board, with 1.7v on an x2, with 1.5v on an x955...for years! it even ran with a blewn cap, and that fairly well! i even removed the damaged cap yesterday, and fitted exactly the same cap, i had as spare part from an old socket A board. neithertheless, no change! i also tried to rescue it with an amiboot.rom, but the usb drive, does not even blink once. anyone ever had a board die in a such unrealistic way? loosening of the ram timings? is there still hope, or can i hang it on the wall?



I think it's done bro


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Ewwww! my Biostar 790gx a2+ turned its feet at the sky today, most probably. it just gave me an "Abnormal: CPU / Chipset error." LED code (meaning, no leds are on, just the fans and the HDD spin, but no other powering on sounds are to be heard).
> And it started with that, just after i changed the Command Rate from 1t to 2t?
> I literally TORTURED this board, with 1.7v on an x2, with 1.5v on an x955...for years! it even ran with a blewn cap, and that fairly well! i even removed the damaged cap yesterday, and fitted exactly the same cap, i had as spare part from an old socket A board. neithertheless, no change! i also tried to rescue it with an amiboot.rom, but the usb drive, does not even blink once. anyone ever had a board die in a such unrealistic way? loosening of the ram timings? is there still hope, or can i hang it on the wall?



Before you put it out to pasture, did you remove the battery for a few minutes, hit the power button with the batt out, put it back, then try again?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2010)

I have noticed that my Vcore is dropping from 1.176 to 1.164 (1%, I know, big deal right ) while WCG is running 100% load. Did not always do this, thinking it may be from the heat. I'm not sweating it as there have been no crashes or failed WUs, just wanted to know if anyone else has seen something like this before. 

Oh, my VTT drops from 1.12 to 1.11 too. Odd because changing from 1.11 to 1.12 is what got me stable OCCT 2h30m, still no crashing or anything though. 

Thanks!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I have noticed that my Vcore is dropping from 1.176 to 1.164 (1%, I know, big deal right ) while WCG is running 100% load. Did not always do this, thinking it may be from the heat. I'm not sweating it as there have been no crashes or failed WUs, just wanted to know if anyone else has seen something like this before.
> 
> Thanks!



mine started doing the same thing since it has been hotter. I am thinking its just because of the PWM running hotter and also could be PSU running hotter too.
My voltage 90% of the time is rock solid and don't flinch unless it starts heating up in here.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine started doing the same thing since it has been hotter. I am thinking its just because of the PWM running hotter and also could be PSU running hotter too.
> My voltage 90% of the time is rock solid and don't flinch unless it starts heating up in here.



That makes sense, what I will do is leave HWmonitor open tonight and see if it does it at all when its cool, or just sit here and watch it for a couple hours early in the morning tomorrow. If it does it less frequently I will chalk it up to the heat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say it's heat related too!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would say it's heat related too!


WRONG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like your board is just dead Velvet


----------



## ERazer (Aug 14, 2010)

gonna have low output in the next few days, gonna bring down 2nd rig for water set up


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 14, 2010)

@Velvet what's the news on your board bro? Still dead?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

So guys, I've clocked down a bit from before. Now at 2.8 Ghz instead of the 3.01Ghz I was at, the heat outside keeps sneaking in when the sun hits my room window in the morning. Dropping my OC a little caused a 3*C-4*C drop in temps, so hopefully that'll let me sleep a little easier at night.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

i thought its gonna take longer but 2nd rig is up and crunching 

tho running @ 3.8ghz still need more tweaking, im not familiar with asus bios


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

Shoot me a PM if you need help, I've had a bit more experience with my P7P55D Pro.  I found that 4ghz was pretty easy, but ran hot.  Higher was obtainable, but it was quickly reaching the limits of diminishing return


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

well i guess ill let my i3 540 crunch till some1 buy my ud3, running 4.2ghz @ 54c lol with mega


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2010)

anyone else having issues getting and sending WUs?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2010)

servers is down i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So guys, I've clocked down a bit from before. Now at 2.8 Ghz instead of the 3.01Ghz I was at, the heat outside keeps sneaking in when the sun hits my room window in the morning. Dropping my OC a little caused a 3*C-4*C drop in temps, so hopefully that'll let me sleep a little easier at night.



I have opted to water cool both rigs so I can sleep at night bro, my room is just too loud with everything running.  WCG/F@H/DNETC@HOME.  Yeah, it got crazy!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't blame you dude. It's why I run "silent" fans for the most part, other than what's on my CPU cooler/ directly behind it. 

I'm in the middle of replacing the fan on my AC L2 pro. The 92mm fan and I had a disagreement.  I'm thinking a 120mmx20mm fan would be great. Plus it gives me an excuse to order stuff like a new mouse, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Don't blame you dude. It's why I run "silent" fans for the most part, other than what's on my CPU cooler/ directly behind it.
> 
> I'm in the middle of replacing the fan on my AC L2 pro. The 92mm fan and I had a disagreement.  I'm thinking a 120mmx20mm fan would be great. Plus it gives me an excuse to order stuff like a new mouse, etc.



That's what I do, go buy one thing, but just feel the need to make the shipping worth it, so order a whole bunch of stuff


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> servers is down i think



Yeah turns out they were down, but they are back up. Crazy cause I have a 2 day WU buffer and I was almost out of work?!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 15, 2010)

The sad part is when the power goes out and you sleep in the dark with no sound from any rig.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2010)

^ I hear you, that silence is very eerie


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I have to have my rig on to sleep. Funny as that sounds. If I don't have it on I have to turn on a floor fan or something. As without white noise of some sort I can't sleep a wink.


----------



## KieX (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep think it becomes a habit. Noise is easy to accostum to. I had a room fan blowing all summer and despite the noise slept fine. It's the heat that gets you though. Too much dry air and you wake up with a headache or dry mouth.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yep think it becomes a habit. Noise is easy to accostum to. I had a room fan blowing all summer and despite the noise slept fine. It's the heat that gets you though. *Too much dry air and you wake up with a headache or dry mouth.*



QFTMFT. I have to deal with this nearly everyday during the summer. I HATE it. 

That is all


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 15, 2010)

Yup happens to me all the time. Sun hits my room in the morning and BAM! Dry mouth.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2010)

Same thing here, window faces the rising sun and BLAMO!  but its really not funny


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I have to have my rig on to sleep. Funny as that sounds. If I don't have it on I have to turn on a floor fan or something. As without white noise of some sort I can't sleep a wink.



Same here.  I need some fan noise, whether it's from my computer, or another fan.  No noise = very little sleep = bad :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, very little sleep = me in a bad mood at work.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2010)

My i7 is back in the crunching camp. I got 16.3 points/hour for my first WU but the other part got 121.1. If I could get that (the 121) it would equal 23.250 PPD.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 17, 2010)

Got my Dell 2001FP working today, $40 for the screen and $16 for it's power supply ain't bad at all. (Goodwill couldn't test it, so they labeled it low.) 

Anyways... I have a great condition Dell E173FP 17" LCD someone may purchase for $32 plus $10-15 for shipping. Power and VGA cable included.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2010)

I just cutted off the IHS on my 939 3800+ x2 E6, in my secondary cruncher... before doing that, the cores were at 60/48, at 1.4 , now, they are at 52/50 under full load, at 1.47 so somewhat evened out, and better temps!  The TIM that was under the IHS, had a half plastic,half laquer-like consistency, and was barely good, by any means.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> My i7 is back in the crunching camp. I got 16.3 points/hour for my first WU but the other part got 121.1. If I could get that (the 121) it would equal 23.250 PPD.
> 
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/100816/Untitled-2.jpg[/URL]


Wow, that's incredible!


Radical_Edward said:


> Got my Dell 2001FP working today, $40 for the screen and $16 for it's power supply ain't bad at all. (Goodwill couldn't test it, so they labeled it low.)
> 
> Anyways... I have a great condition Dell E173FP 17" LCD someone may purchase for $32 plus $10-15 for shipping. Power and VGA cable included.


That must be a nice change from the 17"
I'm fed up with the 19" I have, so I'm ordering a 24" tonight


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 18, 2010)

small issue im sure you guys can help me here. Trying to get WCG running on my xeon


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2010)

Athlon did you run it before with 7 cores and then delete the work before finnishing it? I think that your CPU have to proof that it works OK before WGC sends out new WU. A workaround to wait a day (reached daily quota of 8 results) would be to delete WGC and make a new install.

Edit: nice benchmark results btw. I only got 3759 / 12159 @ 4.095 GHz

I use 6.11.4 (beta)


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 19, 2010)

I noticed my 1055T wasn't returning the norm.. So, I VNCed to it and found it had WU's hung saying UPLOADING.. I stopped the serves and restarted and everything is back to normal. 

I maybe going on a small vacation(4days), but I'll leave everything on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I noticed my 1055T wasn't returning the norm.. So, I VNCed to it and found it had WU's hung saying UPLOADING.. I stopped the serves and restarted and everything is back to normal.
> 
> I maybe going on a small vacation(4days), but I'll leave everything on!



Thank you


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I noticed my 1055T wasn't returning the norm.. So, I VNCed to it and found it had WU's hung saying UPLOADING.. I stopped the serves and restarted and everything is back to normal.
> 
> I maybe going on a small vacation(4days), but I'll leave everything on!



I typically don't like to leave things on when I'm gone for more than 2 days, but I'm glad that you do 

I really see no end in sight to my horrible PPD, but I'll keep doing what I can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I typically don't like to leave things on when I'm gone for more than 2 days, but I'm glad that you do
> 
> I really see no end in sight to my horrible PPD, but I'll keep doing what I can do



The way I look at it is that I leave my home at 8am everyday or so, come back at 6pm or so, rigs are left unmonitored anyways so screw it!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 19, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I noticed my 1055T wasn't returning the norm.. So, I VNCed to it and found it had WU's hung saying UPLOADING.. I stopped the serves and restarted and everything is back to normal.
> 
> I maybe going on a small vacation(4days), but I'll leave everything on!



I wish I could go on a short vacation
I coach a high school girl's volleyball team (will be my fourth year) and the season started last week. So now I work 40 hours a week at my state job plus I spend about 25 hours a week coaching until November. Then I will help coach our local area girls club volleyball team until April of next year. Then I will take a vacation

Have fun Mindweaver (if you go)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn hammer, you gonna be one busy person for a bit!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The way I look at it is that I leave my home at 8am everyday or so, come back at 6pm or so, rigs are left unmonitored anyways so screw it!



I'm a bit worried about leaving my system OCed unattended that long.  But I guess it could just go back to stock or down a couple hundred mhz while I'm gone


----------



## ERazer (Aug 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm a bit worried about leaving my system OCed unattended that long.  But I guess it could just go back to stock or down a couple hundred mhz while I'm gone



lol be in my postion all my rigs in under H20 and on 24/7, if something happens like leaks im screwed.  /knock on wood


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

Well just load defaults while you're gone


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

ERazer said:


> lol be in my postion all my rigs in under H20 and on 24/7, if something happens like leaks im screwed.  /knock on wood


I'm WCed as well, but if my H50 leaks, Corsair will cover everything it damages under warranty 


Chicken Patty said:


> Well just load defaults while you're gone



Probably the best idea...and it's not like it's hard to OC again, disable turbo, up the blck to 182, and up the vcore to 1.29 and I'm done


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Probably the best idea...and it's not like it's hard to OC again, disable turbo, up the blck to 182, and up the vcore to 1.29 and I'm done



most if not all new mb have profiles for oc, so just make one for away and one for when your at home lol


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> most if not all new mb have profiles for oc, so just make one for away and one for when your at home lol



Didn't know that, time to investigate 

Still not like it's time-consuming just to re-OC...more so to OC the GPUs actually
TY!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

id say that your board def have a profile thingie in the bios


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

Just checked, and yep it does


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

nice 

i usually have one for 3.4-3.6-3.8 and so on, and what i know is stable and for benching etc


----------



## ERazer (Aug 20, 2010)

well ive been playing around with window home server trial since my real copy wont arrive till monday and looks like its able to run BOINC  now lets see if they gonna be valid


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice
> 
> i usually have one for 3.4-3.6-3.8 and so on, and what i know is stable and for benching etc


That's a good idea.  Although, 3.8ghz is rock stable for me, so I need nothing lower  (at least normally)


ERazer said:


> well ive been playing around with window home server trial since my real copy wont arrive till monday and looks like its able to run BOINC  now lets see if they gonna be valid



What's your Home Server going to be?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 20, 2010)

[ion] said:


> what's your home server going to be?



typical, file, vids, and tons of pics


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

I meant hardware


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

Jejking licks his lips after reading about all the serious configurations in this thread...

My Phenom X2 555 BE (okay, now an X4 955 BE) just died of shame :O


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 20, 2010)

ok guys i have wcg running,just default settings at the moment. Now what are some good tips for getting more points out of my i7 Xeon?


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 20, 2010)

set it to run at 100%


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

Except for that there isn't anything more to do to eek more points out of your system. Only changing WCG.org my Projects to do the projects with an higher credit reward.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

lol @ your avatar Athlon


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Jejking licks his lips after reading about all the serious configurations in this thread...
> 
> My Phenom X2 555 BE (okay, now an X4 955 BE) just died of shame :O



I crunched for several months on my PhII X4 955 
About 1800 PPD, not a bad system


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 20, 2010)

I started with a HP and little by little built my farm.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I crunched for several months on my PhII X4 955
> About 1800 PPD, not a bad system


Must have been 24/7 with a slight OC then, right?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 20, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Jejking licks his lips after reading about all the serious configurations in this thread...
> 
> My Phenom X2 555 BE (okay, now an X4 955 BE) just died of shame :O



is that chip unlockable?


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

That chip is unlockable yes (C3 revision). You still have to be a bit lucky that the cores are working 100% well. With mine the third core has no appetite for 3.5GHz+ except for extreme voltage for example so you could still end up with a lazy CPU.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok guys i have wcg running,just default settings at the moment. Now what are some good tips for getting more points out of my i7 Xeon?



Overclock that i7 to 3.8 GHz if you haven't already


----------



## ERazer (Aug 20, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Overclock that i7 to 3.8 GHz if you haven't already



bah run it 4ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have it running @ 4.2Ghz  24/7


----------



## ERazer (Aug 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have it running @ 4.2Ghz  24/7



sweet


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

That izalotta credits a day


----------



## ERazer (Aug 20, 2010)

Jejking said:


> That izalotta credits a day



prolly 4k to 5k+ ppd


----------



## Jejking (Aug 20, 2010)

24/7 I assume?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

yep


----------



## ERazer (Aug 20, 2010)

Jejking said:


> 24/7 I assume?



aye, thats wat i get with my 4ghz rig, his a lil bit more

and try this out

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111026


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have it running @ 4.2Ghz  24/7



Run it at 4.5Ghz for more points.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2010)

Just curious guys, what does an i7 @ 4GHz get in PPD?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 21, 2010)

32k?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just curious guys, what does an i7 @ 4GHz get in PPD?



use the tool i posted above, i get 4-5k depending on WU and 32/64


----------



## HammerON (Aug 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> 32k?



Probably average around 5K to 5.5K per day


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 21, 2010)

need gpu client for wcg


----------



## ERazer (Aug 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> need gpu client for wcg



Milkyway@home for ati

5870 ppd around 5-6k

GPUGRID for green team

Edit: being dumb and tired,  its for boinc


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh cool. Didn't realize it was updated for 980X. Looks like I should get in between 5 and 5.5k with it.

And yeah, WCG needs to add gpu computing.

@Erazer - Are those tied to WCG?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Oh cool. Didn't realize it was updated for 980X. Looks like I should get in between 5 and 5.5k with it.
> 
> And yeah, WCG needs to add gpu computing.
> 
> @Erazer - Are those tied to WCG?




lol nm its boinc


----------



## Jejking (Aug 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> need gpu client for wcg



DNETC@Home ATi GPU, pretty much the most rewarding in points  Unfortunately no WCG GPU client!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just curious guys, what does an i7 @ 4GHz get in PPD?



mine according to DC Stats did about 4.5k at 3.8 GHz, but it was a dedicated cruncher.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 21, 2010)

I will have reached my crunching goal this weekend.It took me 43 days longer than i was shooting for . Probably could have had it no problem if my house had a bigger breaker box .But it's been a great year crunchin for the best Team around.The next few weeks i will be doing some major hardware re-arranging and probably dispersing of a few machines.What,for sure,i'll end up with crunching for TPU with is unkown at this point in time.I will stay crunching,just going to try and cut back a bit and recoup some hardware funds.
  When i started crunching it was just a big # game for me.Through out the year of being more aware of how cancer effects the daily lives of people(i.e. Stan hemi ?,Loonym R.I.P.)
I can honestly say that my attitude has changed.
 I dont know if any of you have ever seen annabelle(Loonym's daughter)so in case you have not,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 Be-ing a father of 2 daughters my self,it ripps my heart out every time i think of annabelle losing her father to cancer,and Jon not being a physical part in her future.So i no longer crunch for #'s rather than for cure.I would like to give Loonym and TPU a big THANK YOU for my attitude change that also will make me a better soul!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

^^  ^^  ^^  ^^  ^^  ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I will have reached my crunching goal this weekend.It took me 43 days longer than i was shooting for . Probably could have had it no problem if my house had a bigger breaker box .But it's been a great year crunchin for the best Team around.The next few weeks i will be doing some major hardware re-arranging and probably dispersing of a few machines.What for sure i'll end up with crunching for TPU with is unkown at this point in time.I will stay crunching,just going to try and cut back a bit and recoup some hardware funds.
> When i started crunching it was just a big # game for me.Through out the year of being more aware of how cancer effects the daily lives of people(i.e. Stan hemi ?,Loonym R.I.P.)
> I can honestly sat that my attitude has changed.
> I dont know if any of you have ever seen annabelle(Loonym's daughter)so in case you have not,http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/Annabelle.jpg.
> Be-ing a father of 2 daughters my self,it ripps my heart out every time i think of annabelle losing her father to cancer,and Jon not being a physical part in her future.So i no longer crunch for #'s rather than for cure.I would like to give Loonym and TPU a big THANK YOU for my attitude change that also will make me a better soul!



Beautifully said     

Congrats on your goal as well.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 21, 2010)

That's what I call inspiration. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 21, 2010)

Joined Just then


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I will have reached my crunching goal this weekend.It took me 43 days longer than i was shooting for . Probably could have had it no problem if my house had a bigger breaker box .But it's been a great year crunchin for the best Team around.The next few weeks i will be doing some major hardware re-arranging and probably dispersing of a few machines.What,for sure,i'll end up with crunching for TPU with is unkown at this point in time.I will stay crunching,just going to try and cut back a bit and recoup some hardware funds.
> When i started crunching it was just a big # game for me.Through out the year of being more aware of how cancer effects the daily lives of people(i.e. Stan hemi ?,Loonym R.I.P.)
> I can honestly say that my attitude has changed.
> I dont know if any of you have ever seen annabelle(Loonym's daughter)so in case you have not,http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/Annabelle.jpg.
> Be-ing a father of 2 daughters my self,it ripps my heart out every time i think of annabelle losing her father to cancer,and Jon not being a physical part in her future.So i no longer crunch for #'s rather than for cure.I would like to give Loonym and TPU a big THANK YOU for my attitude change that also will make me a better soul!



That was very inspiring ~ thanks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

Well guys, it's looking like I might have to start crunching only during the day now for the most part. The power bill finally came around and bit me in the arse.  

When it cools down soon I'll go back to crunching at night as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

woke up, first thing, huge headache, then....hmm whys there no music from my computer, then go over to it, and it just smelled of burnt hardware, iand i was like FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK !!!!!
then i swappede everything
nothing happend
i almost cried
and then!!!! the post woman came with a NICE package
containing a psu and other goodies
plugged the new psu from KieX in, and BAM, it worked
im happy


----------



## Jejking (Aug 23, 2010)

What a coincidence she stepped by, a bit too much hehehe.

High temps?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

nah think the combo of running a oc'ed 470 with a oc'ed Q9550 was too much for my 500w PSU 

but yeah it was damn lucky she came, didnt expect her until tomorrow


----------



## Jejking (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh dear. Looking in my Thermaltake Armor case I see... an Antec 500w. Well the load from the wall is about 250w including the TFT so that won't go anywhere


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

nah, i was pushing it for around 480w, shouldnt be a problem, but its been hot tonight i think, dry throat and such, so it might just have been too much for it haha 

im just happy it didnt kille anything else 

you should be good, no need to worry, antecs are good psu's


----------



## Jejking (Aug 23, 2010)

Trust me, I wasn't  Was able to trade my Antec Earthwatts 430 for a EW 500, considered the efficiency is at its highest around 50% I hit the sweet spot now. Doing everything to hold back the power draw while still maintain a powerful system


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

what you got in the system?


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad the rig is back Don,  That post must have made you're day.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 23, 2010)

A BUUUUUUUUUUUUG. Just kidding.

That X2 555 BE C3. Stock 3.2GHz @ 1.43v, now 3.2GHz @ 1.25 with 4 cores enabled under a Corsair H50, can't OC right now cause I have some strange memory issues (4x1GB OCZ Reaper 10666, CAS6) and a HD5770 undervolted but almost at stock as well. Keeping the temps nice and low.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

thats a nice decent system you got there, should handle most if not every game pretty well 

im thinking about building something like that for a dedicate cruncher/gamer rig for when friends drop by







mjkmike said:


> Glad the rig is back Don,  That post must have made you're day.



 hell yeah, almost started crying hahahaha,


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

@ jejking I just posted pie and you my friend are getting fat.


----------



## Jejking (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh noes. I need more situps and magic Bruce Lee style crunches, fatty fat fat! 


(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a nice decent system you got there, should handle most if not every game pretty well
> 
> im thinking about building something like that for a dedicate cruncher/gamer rig for when friends drop by


You should, it's a very good system and also quite cheap. Handles everything you throw at it pretty easily


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice edit jejking, I must log off to let the other rigs have internet and report for a friend.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

Jejking said:


> Oh noes. I need more situps and magic Bruce Lee style crunches, fatty fat fat!
> You should, it's a very good system and also quite cheap. Handles everything you throw at it pretty easily



you can delete posts, just go to the edit and then there should be a delete option somewhere 

yeah ive had bothe the pII x4 and dual 5770s before, loved it, then i went i7, and back to PII, and now Q9550

so i change hw every 3 months or so, or whenever i can afford it and need to/want to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

Don got real lucky on that one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

very much indeed 

and thx again to KieX for a great deal on the psu and the other stuff  great guy


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

The reason I won't have much of a PC budget for a while... 







Isn't she cute? (Also, sorry the photo is blurry, I can't get her to hold still for more than a moment.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

its teh kitteh


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

She was a present for the GF.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

thats nice  
hope she was happy


----------



## ERazer (Aug 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> She was a present for the GF.



hope u got a happy ending hehe


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Blkhogan?  His rigs haven't put out points for a few days and I know He was going through a hard time,  I hope all is well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

The kitteh is gorgeous Randal 


Mike, I haven't heard from him neither, has anybody tried to contact him?  If not I will send him a PM, let me know.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

I think I might have his phone number around somewhere. I'll look. 

Oh, and thanks CP.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The reason I won't have much of a PC budget for a while...
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/90536651-1.jpg
> 
> Isn't she cute? (Also, sorry the photo is blurry, I can't get her to hold still for more than a moment.)



Aww, kittehs FTW!

It seems as if my last P4 has gone offline, I'm going to talk to my parents about putting WCG on my laptop again.  It's only another 7w or so
If so, that's ~700 PPD again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aww, kittehs FTW!
> 
> It seems as if my last P4 has gone offline, I'm going to talk to my parents about putting WCG on my laptop again.  It's only another 7w or so
> If so, that's ~700 PPD again



You efforts never fail to amaze me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

Ion, do your parents have paypal? I want to send some money over for the power bill so you can crunch.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

I believe it's not a money issue as mentioned by ION, just his parents being hard headed about it.  No offense meant on that ION


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

:shadedshu

That just doesn't make sense. Okay guys, time for a meeting with Ion's parents.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

IF i change setup next week then ill put the Q9550 EO up for graps for you guys.

and only for crunchers to begin with .

i hope i can get some i7 goodness instead


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Just ordered my new mobo, a new mousepad, a new mouse, and a 4/8 pin cable extension for my PSU.

I'll be putting my ASRock mobo up for sale soon, I would like to sell it to a cruncher rather than any random person. Not sure what I'm going to want for a price yet, need to think about it some more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> IF i change setup next week then ill put the Q9550 EO up for graps for you guys.
> 
> and only for crunchers to begin with .
> 
> i hope i can get some i7 goodness instead



I thanked your post, not because of the ugprade, because of the new avatar  



Guys, getting my x2 setup now, should be crunching in a few


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

hahahha 


another X2 eh?

depending on how it all turns out i might even be able to keep this q9550 for dedicated cruncher, 

but will know more next week as i have the money and should be ordering teh new zhiznit then


----------



## Bow (Aug 24, 2010)

11 more days or so I should crack the top 100


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

nice


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 24, 2010)

That is great bow.   If you need help with numbers just PM me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahahha
> 
> 
> another X2 eh?
> ...



Yep, here it is, running passive!  Do these things run cool?  Default clocks/voltages it's running peak 33ºc on a passive Mega   Full load!


----------



## ERazer (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, here it is, running passive!  Do these things run cool?  Default clocks/voltages it's running peak 33ºc on a passive Mega   Full load!
> 
> Here is my Athlon II X2 250 up and running.  Do these things run cool?  Default clocks/voltages it's running peak 33ºc on a passive Mega   Full load!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/photo.jpg



all bow to the mighty mega


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

ERazer said:


> all bow to the mighty mega



  That'll pair up with your rad and the GX2 block I got from Bogmali, hopefully in the next week or two.  Going for silence, I was torturing myself with all this noise before.  Oh and that fan on the side of the tech bench, it's spinning at it's lowest, it's a Antec Tri Cool.  Uber silence!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 24, 2010)

My father in law is losing his fight with pancreatic and lung cancer. My wife is currently at his bedside. She doesn't think he'll make more than another day or two. I'll be ramping up my i7 this afternoon in honor of him. I'd appreciate if everyone could push a little harder today.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

will do sir


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

You got it Paul. I'm sorry to hear that thou. Cancer seems to sneak up on a lot of people of late.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You got it Paul. I'm sorry to hear that thou. Cancer seems to sneak up on a lot of people of late.



yup, and mostly if not always on people who dont deserve that shit


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Agreed. I grow tried of losing family members to cancer. 

It's why I crunch, to help do what I can to fight these nasty diseases. (Because I for one know I'm not good enough in the science department to do anything about it.)


----------



## KieX (Aug 24, 2010)

Should have another i7 up and running tonight. 

I've lost two uncles over the last month. I hadn't seen my uncles in over 8 years until last summer when I made the effort to visit them when I went back to Spain. This may sound selfish but I'm so relieved I got to spend some quality time with them and have a few laughs with them. It's tragic to not have them around anymore, so to all you other guys having some bad times at the moment, keep your spirits up and enjoy your time with your loved ones.

In my opinion it's the good times you'll remember. And the losses the ones that will encourage you to keep crunching harder and perhaps more importantly: living your own life to it's most.

Amen brothers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> My father in law is losing his fight with pancreatic and lung cancer. My wife is currently at his bedside. She doesn't think he'll make more than another day or two. I'll be ramping up my i7 this afternoon in honor of him. I'd appreciate if everyone could push a little harder today.



Going full bore with two rigs, it's all I got at the moment brotha.  Wish you'll the best Paul, really do bro!



KieX said:


> Should have another i7 up and running tonight.
> 
> I've lost two uncles over the last month. I hadn't seen my uncles in over 8 years until last summer when I made the effort to visit them when I went back to Spain. This may sound selfish but I'm so relieved I got to spend some quality time with them and have a few laughs with them. It's tragic to not have them around anymore, so to all you other guys having some bad times at the moment, keep your spirits up and enjoy your time with your loved ones.
> 
> ...



Finally getting it bro, customs being a bitch?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

testing 4ghz with the Q9550 and im using Boinc ofc to test with 

oh yeah, this is with the Hyper212 plus cooler  35$ and 62c max load


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys i'm back! I had power outages this past weekend! I have several crunchers down, but I hope to have everything back up and crunching 100% tomorrow!  Oh and my 1055T is acting up.. not really sure what is going on there? Temps look fine! I'll look more into that tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

F@ck yeah


----------



## msgclb (Aug 25, 2010)

For some reason I had a rain storm this morning that has kept the temperatures down to a high around 80F. I've unleashed my rigs that include two X58 i7 running Linux. One is shown below. I have 36 cores running WCG until I fry as an egg.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

damn


----------



## KieX (Aug 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> testing 4ghz with the Q9550 and im using Boinc ofc to test with
> 
> oh yeah, this is with the Hyper212 plus cooler  35$ and 62c max load



Lucky sod, wish it had done that for me lol 



Chicken Patty said:


> Finally getting it bro, customs being a bitch?



It's fully powered up and ready to go. Yeah damn customs kept it and made me pay £55 to get it. But meh, still cheaper than UK deals. I'll get round to giving you some heatware. Gonna run it stock till I can sort out a new case for it to be a dedicated cruncher. I'll take care of your baby 


EDIT: In case anyone was wondering about the contest update.. really sorry been really busy and not had time. But you will get a double update this week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

KieX said:


> Lucky sod, wish it had done that for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep me posted, can't wait to see it in action again


----------



## Jejking (Aug 25, 2010)

Loveleh kitteh, nice little thing you have there for a pussy. When one fails, you'll always have a backup 


Paulieg said:


> My father in law is losing his fight with pancreatic and lung cancer. My wife is currently at his bedside. She doesn't think he'll make more than another day or two. I'll be ramping up my i7 this afternoon in honor of him. I'd appreciate if everyone could push a little harder today.


Shit man. Everybody hates that silent killer which sneaks up in the dark. A lot of strength for you, your father and his wife for the upcoming days. And always keep up the good work, fold on!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> My father in law is losing his fight with pancreatic and lung cancer. My wife is currently at his bedside. She doesn't think he'll make more than another day or two. I'll be ramping up my i7 this afternoon in honor of him. I'd appreciate if everyone could push a little harder today.



12 threads crunching away for you and your family.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 26, 2010)

Rest in peace, Dr. Roger David Lewis DVM, my father in law. He passed away this evening at around 6:30pm. Cause of death was pancreatic cancer. Goodbye Rog, you will be sadly missed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 26, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Rest in peace, Dr. Roger David Lewis DVM, my father in law. He passed away this evening at around 6:30pm. Cause of death was pancreatic cancer. Goodbye Rog, you will be sadly missed.



Sorry for you loss.  Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 26, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Rest in peace, Dr. Roger David Lewis DVM, my father in law. He passed away this evening at around 6:30pm. Cause of death was pancreatic cancer. Goodbye Rog, you will be sadly missed.



Very sorry about your loss Paulieg.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.  Lets all hope that all of our crunching will one day help provide a cure for cancer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Rest in peace, Dr. Roger David Lewis DVM, my father in law. He passed away this evening at around 6:30pm. Cause of death was pancreatic cancer. Goodbye Rog, you will be sadly missed.



Sorry to hear that Paul, you know how to find me if you need me bro, Anything you need!  My thoughts go out to all of you, may he R.I.P.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry for your loss

Cancer is a "disease" that I wish we had an early detection device and cure for~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

..and sadly it seems like lately it's affecting more and more people.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> Should have another i7 up and running tonight.
> 
> I've lost two uncles over the last month. I hadn't seen my uncles in over 8 years until last summer when I made the effort to visit them when I went back to Spain. This may sound selfish but I'm so relieved I got to spend some quality time with them and have a few laughs with them. It's tragic to not have them around anymore, so to all you other guys having some bad times at the moment, keep your spirits up and enjoy your time with your loved ones.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your uncles  
Good luck w/ your other i7!


(FIH) The Don said:


> testing 4ghz with the Q9550 and im using Boinc ofc to test with
> 
> oh yeah, this is with the Hyper212 plus cooler  35$ and 62c max load


How's it working?  Shouldn't that be ~2.8-3k PPD?


Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys i'm back! I had power outages this past weekend! I have several crunchers down, but I hope to have everything back up and crunching 100% tomorrow!  Oh and my 1055T is acting up.. not really sure what is going on there? Temps look fine! I'll look more into that tomorrow.


Good luck getting that working, hardware issues suck


msgclb said:


> For some reason I had a rain storm this morning that has kept the temperatures down to a high around 80F. I've unleashed my rigs that include two X58 i7 running Linux. One is shown below. I have 36 cores running WCG until I fry as an egg.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100824/WCG-2010-08-24-1.png


I never was able to get BOINC working fine on Ubuntu, so I kept reusing the same XP license 
Anything you had to do to get it to work?



Paulieg said:


> Rest in peace, Dr. Roger David Lewis DVM, my father in law. He passed away this evening at around 6:30pm. Cause of death was pancreatic cancer. Goodbye Rog, you will be sadly missed.


I'm very sorry to hear this Paul.  I've never lost any family members or friends to cancer, but it makes me very sad to hear about it 


Chicken Patty said:


> ..and sadly it seems like lately it's affecting more and more people.


This could be a totally bogus reason, but here we go:  People are living longer as of late.  People used to die off pretty early from diseases, accidents, or other causes.  Is it possible that now that people are living increasingly longer lives, that cancer now has long enough to kill someone before they die of something else?


BTW, if you guys haven't noticed, I haven't been around much.  School has started up for me, and with that and sports I'm very busy.  I'll try to drop in at least once every day or every other day, but I'm not sure that this would be possible


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

not really sure Ion, will be better to see when the contest is done, then ill check how much i can get out of it per day


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

@ Paul & KieX.   Sorry to hear the news,  be strong for the rest is all the advice I have.  The more strength people see the more they gain in times like this.  It is a lesson I learned when my best friend died twenty years ago, and then my Dad 15 Years ago,  And then when my younger brother lost his wife and son just two years ago.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Rest in peace, Dr. Roger David Lewis DVM, my father in law. He passed away this evening at around 6:30pm. Cause of death was pancreatic cancer. Goodbye Rog, you will be sadly missed.



SOrry to hear it Paul. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Bow (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss, My father also died of pancreatic cancer in 1973, I was only 7.


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2010)

*Locking the computer?*

Recently I've been locking my computer whenever I leave the house. I was wondering if this had any impact on WCG or F@H. Would locking the computer stop those tasks? From what I can tell, it doesn't seem to have any effect on it. It looks like whatever tasks were running continue running when the pc is locked, as it still played my music through WMP.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

It's fine to do that. I lock my PC after I leave for work so my roommate won't fuck with it, WGC keeps on doing it's thing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

just heard from blkhogan guys 

he is going through some crazy shit atm, need to get reply from him to see how much he wants me to say

should say hello from him and tell you guys to crunch on!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

Tell him to contact me if there's anything I can do to help. (Other than crunching.)


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Don,  I hope the shit storm ends soon for him.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's fine to do that. I lock my PC after I leave for work so my roommate won't fuck with it, WGC keeps on doing it's thing.



Nope, no issue, I lock my PC when I leave so my bro doesn't mess with it


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nope, no issue, I lock my PC when I leave so my bro doesn't mess with it



I have the same problem with the cats.  If I don't lock up, they start downloading cat porn and shit.  Next thing I know I'm doing a re-install because of all the viruses.  Thank god neither is into kitten porn.  You get busted for that shit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

you is a sick puppy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just heard from blkhogan guys
> 
> he is going through some crazy shit atm, need to get reply from him to see how much he wants me to say
> 
> should say hello from him and tell you guys to crunch on!!!



Thanks for letting us know.  If I can help him in anyway please let me know.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

will let him know that guys.

gotta love this team


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2010)

At the risk of sounding harsh, we're all family here, or at least as close as you can get to being family when it comes to a bunch of people on a tech forum. Just come out and say it, if anyone gives you trouble, they'll swiftly be delt with by the mods. If I catch anything before that happens, I'll troll the living hell out of them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

its not really about that, im not afraid to write the stuff here, but i just want blkhogans accept to write some of the more personal stuff, if he wants that, which im pretty sure he wont mind

i know the team is great, and the mods are good aswell, no doubt

i just feel that i need to be a bit sensitive about what to burst out with on this one. and/or other stuff like this that i may know of, or gets to know of.

hope you understand

and thank you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will let him know that guys.
> 
> gotta love this team






(FIH) The Don said:


> its not really about that, im not afraid to write the stuff here, but i just want blkhogans accept to write some of the more personal stuff, if he wants that, which im pretty sure he wont mind
> 
> i know the team is great, and the mods are good aswell, no doubt
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying bro, totally understadable.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

thank you, 

sometimes its hard for me to explain in english what i mean in danish 

but glad you understood it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you,
> 
> sometimes its hard for me to explain in english what i mean in danish
> 
> but glad you understood it



I know what you mean, it happens to me with English/Spanish.  Sometimes I can describe it in one language, but not in the other.  Happens....


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2010)

He had mentioned his dad was sick some time ago, I hope his family is doing well. blk is a really stand up guy. 

I don't want to bother him with a PM so I'll just wait and hope he gets a chance to stop by and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey all, the Q9450 is back up and running 24/7 production from it from now on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey all, the Q9450 is back up and running 24/7 production from it from now on.



Woot, another four cores


----------



## Pembo210 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm done with moving cross country. 
I just turned my machine back on.
4 more cores!  Go Science!


----------



## Jejking (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeeej!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

????


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I have the same problem with the cats.  If I don't lock up, they start downloading cat porn and shit.  Next thing I know I'm doing a re-install because of all the viruses.  Thank god neither is into kitten porn.  You get busted for that shit.




Damn cats :shadedshu 


theonedub said:


> He had mentioned his dad was sick some time ago, I hope his family is doing well. blk is a really stand up guy.
> 
> I don't want to bother him with a PM so I'll just wait and hope he gets a chance to stop by and let us know how he is doing.


Please do


(FIH) The Don said:


> ????



+1


Anyone heard anything from Stan in a while?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

nothing.......zip zero nada

im starting to think the worst has happened


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Nothin here, I have sent a few PM's as well


----------



## Bow (Sep 1, 2010)

Think my Hard Drive is toast

Going to be a week or so to get up and Crunching and Folding again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

that sucks 

Im up and running for myself again, been like 5-6 months since last time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

damn BOW, nothing left over here, last HDD was sent to me by a member.  Wish I had something laying around to send to ya.  good luck bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 1, 2010)

Bow said:


> Think my Hard Drive is toast
> 
> Going to be a week or so to get up and Crunching and Folding again



would help you out but all i have is a 40gb ide drive.
the only drive that i consider a "good" that i have is my Momentus XT and that is in my main rig


----------



## Bow (Sep 2, 2010)

Up and Crunching again
Still going to be a few days to get Folding again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

Guys, I got a master plan coming up.  Because of that I'm going to be selling both of my 5770's and my EK water block for the 5770.  both are reference design, shoot me a PM if you are interested, crunchers discount available, that's why I'm posting here first


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2010)

sounds interesting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds interesting



i can spoil it.  I will use my GX2 in my main rig for now, performs great!  get the money of both 5770's and the block to use towards my current project which is my car, then in the future when I get going with my project log I will get a 5870 (card of choice for now) and a block and water cool that   not digging crossfire lately, not all games cut it for me in crossfire.  So doing this will speed up things, which will get me going quicker on my PLOG 

Why quicker?  Well I can watercool my GX2 in the case  since it'll be paired up in my AMD rig.  So it will become part of my PLOG and I don't have to make a 2nd one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2010)

Where's the love? No "welcome back"-'s or a "congratulations" on the return ?

Folding and crunching again guys. 

@Bow

I got an OLD Maxtor 120GB IDE if you can use it. Throw me a pm if interested.

EDIT:

Nevermind ... just saw your post. Im a tad late.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

awwwww welcome back Jr 

there you go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice to have you back Shaun, always an honor


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 3, 2010)

welcome back also.


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2010)

http://quakeone.com/forums/quake-talk/chat-o-rama/5892-curing-cancer-aids-like.html#post74747

Made a thread about this at another forum. I doubt it will bring any more power to the table though.


----------



## KieX (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm gonna be going back home to Spain for two weeks. Really want to visit family, friends and generally have an exciting break away from stressful London and hard work.

I've clocked down both i7's to 3.8GHz so that they don't get too hot and switch off (although probably not a massive point loss). So I may not have internet access to catch up on things here, but my rigs will be hard at work 

I hope that all is well for everyone and that good things happen, see you all in 2 weeks


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 3, 2010)

Have a nice vacation KieX. I'm sure that your rigs can take care of themselves


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys 

Sorry I haven't really been on the last couple days 
But I return w/ good news.  I've set up WCG on my C2D laptop again.  Not a ton, but better than nothing 

Installing BOINC gave me hell, I've regretted installing Ubuntu 10.10 Beta all day :shadedshu


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 4, 2010)

Well the Q9450 is churning out between 800-1300 PPD.  Its only been 6 days so im sure my average will be a bit higher, i used to get 1200-1400 b4 the summer started.  BTW I'm @ 178K so i should be getting my 200K milestone soon and i got several yellow badges coming up in the next 20 days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Well the Q9450 is churning out between 800-1300 PPD.  Its only been 6 days so im sure my average will be a bit higher, i used to get 1200-1400 b4 the summer started.  BTW I'm @ 178K so i should be getting my 200K milestone soon and i got several yellow badges coming up in the next 20 days.



Go for it!   200k


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2010)

About half a dozen results from the C2D thusfar


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2010)

My X2 hasn't uploaded anything in days .  Internet is working, not sure what is going on. It's not retrieving any work neither.  I just detached from the project and attached again, let's see how it does.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2010)

That usually solves it 

BTW, do these CEP2 WUs just take forever?  I'm not quite halfway done w/ one on the C2D w/ 6 hours of CPU time so far


----------



## blkhogan (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello my brothers and sisters of the crunching world. Just stopping by to say Im still alive and kicking. Hope all is well with everyone. Just getting settled into my temporary home (my fifth wheel) after my move. My new job is long hours right now, so I havent had time to stop in much. Still trying to nail down a rental house until my house sells, what a pain in the arse that is. Hoping to get a small farm back up and running before the holidays. Need to get a few pay periods under my belt before I start buying equipment again. I had 17 hours of overtime in my first 2 weeks. Need sleep now. 
-Hogan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Hello my brothers and sisters of the crunching world. Just stopping by to say Im still alive and kicking. Hope all is well with everyone. Just getting settled into my temporary home (my fifth wheel) after my move. My new job is long hours right now, so I havent had time to stop in much. Still trying to nail down a rental house until my house sells, what a pain in the arse that is. Hoping to get a small farm back up and running before the holidays. Need to get a few pay periods under my belt before I start buying equipment again. I had 17 hours of overtime in my first 2 weeks. Need sleep now.
> -Hogan



Glad to hear you are ok man, we've been worried!   How dare you be gone for that long? 

Anyhow, good luck selling the house bro, hopefully it happens soon and you can settle in completely.  Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to hear things are starting to head in the right direction blkhogan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok guys, my x2 still saying communication deferred , when it gets down to zero, it just cycles all over again.  Any help is appreciated.


EDIT:  Date was set wrong   All good now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it fixed CP.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

i7 crunching @ 3.8ghz, although just part-time for now (due to power usage).  Feels _very_ nice to be back 







EDIT:  How much higher do you think I could push clock speeds?  Maximum reasonable temp?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad to have it back for a bit 

You can probably do 4GHz.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got my q9550 @ 4ghz today!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> i7 crunching @ 3.8ghz, although just part-time for now (due to power usage).  Feels _very_ nice to be back
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100906/wcg.png
> 
> EDIT:  How much higher do you think I could push clock speeds?  Maximum reasonable temp?



hell yeah 



Mindweaver said:


> I've got my q9550 @ 4ghz today!



nice, i backed mine down to 3.9, but it wasnt the oc that caused bsod, my memory sucks

what are your settings for the 9550?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad to have it back for a bit
> 
> You can probably do 4GHz.



Sounds good 

It's on anywhere from 10 to 20 hours a day, it varies a lot.  I'll see if I can get 4ghz while keeping temps reasonable w/ the H50


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice, i backed mine down to 3.9, but it wasnt the oc that caused* bsod*, my memory sucks
> 
> what are your settings for the 9550?



Well mine was running fine.. until this morning.. While i was reading your post...lol as soon as i got to the bsod part mine bsod'ed..lol I backed mine back down to 3.8ghz. I'll try later for 4ghz.. i'm off to work!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

4ghz was running a bit hot (~78c) so I think I'm going to keep it as-is (or maybe try and tweak the voltage a bit)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2010)

78 isnt too bad, 88 would be nearing the absolute max, but 78, thats fairly safe for an i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

78 is fine


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 78 isnt too bad, 88 would be nearing the absolute max, but 78, thats fairly safe for an i7





Chicken Patty said:


> 78 is fine



Mutha fucker.  You guys are serious aren't you?  Sorry for this demonstration of my ignorance of all things Intel, but those would be insane temps for me.  I get nervous if the 1090T gets over 50C on IBT.  I'd shit a brick at 70C.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 8, 2010)

anything past 75 is the start of the melting point.  I agree with the Don, Intel makes their CPUs to be able to handle heat well. If the fan goes, it should downclock itself to stop it from frying....(always have)


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> i7 crunching @ 3.8ghz, although just part-time for now (due to power usage).  Feels _very_ nice to be back
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100906/wcg.png
> 
> EDIT:  How much higher do you think I could push clock speeds?  Maximum reasonable temp?



You really like computing for clean water don't you?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

hat said:


> You really like computing for clean water don't you?



Well, I'm looking to get another badge, and this is the fastest way 

The i7 basically only does C4CW 


I'll clock it back up to 4.0 later


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Mutha fucker.  You guys are serious aren't you?  Sorry for this demonstration of my ignorance of all things Intel, but those would be insane temps for me.  I get nervous if the 1090T gets over 50C on IBT.  I'd shit a brick at 70C.



amd tend to have a max barrier around 65c celcius, thats almost 25c lower than intels i7 series

i would shit bricks if my 1090 were 85c, or maybe not, cause it might be dead by then

my C2Q has a 75c temp limit afaik, or something close, so i keep it at 65c MAX



DaMulta said:


> anything past 75 is the start of the melting point.  I agree with the Don, Intel makes their CPUs to be able to handle heat well. If the fan goes, it should downclock itself to stop it from frying....(always have)



yeah they dont mind a steamy temp at all, 60-80c is safe with air


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

I kept my C2s under 65-70c, the highest I let my X4 get was 60c.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

78 is not a lot for a i7, benches mine in the 90's during runs, they are known to run hot.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 78 is not a lot for a i7, benches mine in the 90's during runs, they are known to run hot.



Damn 

I've always stopped at 75c before, but if 78c is OK I'll run @ 4ghz.

Highest I've ever taken it was 4.15ghz and it was unstable @ those speeds.....but I didn't spend much time messing with it


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 8, 2010)

It seems like we lost a member ranked around 27 but we gained a pop (vaio is back).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

The pup has returned.  Welcome back my fellow pi counter


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like we lost a member ranked around 27 but we gained a pop (vaio is back).



I'm over @ OCN for now 

Was #27 here IIRC


----------



## twilyth (Sep 9, 2010)

Was anybody here on United Devices "back in the day"?  I think that's where I remember Viao from.  I think that was the first forum I ever joined too.  I guess that was only 5 or 6 years ago, but it feels like ancient history. {/nostalgia}


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Was anybody here on United Devices "back in the day"?  I think that's where I remember Viao from.  I think that was the first forum I ever joined too.  I guess that was only 5 or 6 years ago, but it feels like ancient history. {/nostalgia}



Nah, I've barely had a year (joined last July)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Was anybody here on United Devices "back in the day"?  I think that's where I remember Viao from.  I think that was the first forum I ever joined too.  I guess that was only 5 or 6 years ago, but it feels like ancient history. {/nostalgia}



the pup has been around for a while, he's been doing DC for some time, probably was him.


----------



## KieX (Sep 9, 2010)

Managed to find a reasonable deal on mobile internet so I can loiter around here 



blkhogan said:


> Hello my brothers and sisters of the crunching world. Just stopping by to say Im still alive and kicking. Hope all is well with everyone. Just getting settled into my temporary home (my fifth wheel) after my move. My new job is long hours right now, so I havent had time to stop in much. Still trying to nail down a rental house until my house sells, what a pain in the arse that is. Hoping to get a small farm back up and running before the holidays. Need to get a few pay periods under my belt before I start buying equipment again. I had 17 hours of overtime in my first 2 weeks. Need sleep now.
> -Hogan



Good to hear from you. Hope it all goes well 



(FIH) The Don said:


> 78 isnt too bad, 88 would be nearing the absolute max, but 78, thats fairly safe for an i7



I'm happy to let them crunch all the way to 84c. Have them setup to shutdown at 85c because otherwise with the heat of folding it's unbearable in the room.

One of the fans on my ft02 died, and consequently one rig is now down. Asked sister to turn it on as it's automated, but seems to hang in POST. So only one i7 atm till I get back to london and fix it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys I'm bored... I figured i would post some pics of my 1055T temps..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2010)

those things run so cool.  wish my i7 would run that cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2010)

What runs cool is that X2 I got off you Tim, holy crap.  Passive on the Mega is 33ºc for like the last week


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What runs cool is that X2 I got off you Tim, holy crap.  Passive on the Mega is 33ºc for like the last week



Damn 

I'm putting the i7 @ 4ghz as we speak


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn
> 
> I'm putting the i7 @ 4ghz as we speak



That's with ambients of about 25ºc.  got 8 cores crunching and a GX2 folding.  It's impressive LOL.  Then again, the Mega is a _Mega_ Beast!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> those things run so cool.  wish my i7 would run that cool



Yea i wish my i7 860 would run that cool with those clocks. I've only got it at 3.4GHz and it higher than the X6.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea i wish my i7 860 would run that cool with those clocks. I've only got it at 3.4GHz and it higher than the X6.



What temps do you see @ that clock and what voltage? Id like to compare to see if I need to make some changes.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's with ambients of about 25ºc.  got 8 cores crunching and a GX2 folding.  It's impressive LOL.  Then again, the Mega is a _Mega_ Beast!



Wow!

Temps on my i7 crunching @ 4ghz are 76-74-77-81c 

And it's almost silent (really what makes it loud is loading up the GPUs, their fans have to spin up, as does the PSU fan)


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 10, 2010)

My 1090t @ 3.816 is running at 42C,  and that is with it on the same desk as the rest of the rigs
My 1055t at same clock is 41C,  The I7930 hits low 70's


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What temps do you see @ that clock and what voltage? Id like to compare to see if I need to make some changes.



Here's a pic!  It's right at 3.4GHz


----------



## ERazer (Sep 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Here's a pic!  It's right at 3.4GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100909/i7860temps.jpg



that temp is not bad at all, i bet u can run 4ghz with no issue

heres mine


----------



## theonedub (Sep 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Here's a pic!  It's right at 3.4GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100909/i7860temps.jpg



That is really nice for the speed and voltage. My temps are warmer (with less Vcore). For the winter I may shoot for 4ghz.

Can I ask if thats air or water? Cause if thats air I might be doing something wrong


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2010)

ERazer said:


> that temp is not bad at all, i bet u can run 4ghz with no issue
> 
> heres mine
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100909/temp313.jpg



Thanks I may try 4GHz when it starts getting cooler. 



theonedub said:


> That is really nice for the speed and voltage. My temps are warmer (with less Vcore). For the winter I may shoot for 4ghz.
> 
> Can I ask if thats air or water? Cause if thats air I might be doing something wrong



Just air  Here is what i have on it. It's only setup as push at 1400rpms, but the 120mm exhaust fan is right behind it.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 10, 2010)

My temps at 4Ghz.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

4ghz on the i7 wasn't so great, I had a BSOD and lost all 8 WUs 
15+ hours of runtime down the drain  

My C2D, got a bit of a laugh out of this:


----------



## Wile E (Sep 10, 2010)

Is that OS X theme a Boinc theme, or an entire system theme?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Is that OS X theme a Boinc theme, or an entire system theme?



Entire system


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow!
> 
> Temps on my i7 crunching @ 4ghz are 76-74-77-81c
> 
> And it's almost silent (really what makes it loud is loading up the GPUs, their fans have to spin up, as does the PSU fan)



Well my GTX 295 will be up tomorrow and water cooled, my gx2 will be water cooled eventually.  so I just gotta worry about getting silent fans and I'm good 

I want to see if I can swap out the fan from the PCP&C 860W Turbo Cool to a silent one, you think it'll be ok to do so?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well my GTX 295 will be up tomorrow and water cooled, my gx2 will be water cooled eventually.  so I just gotta worry about getting silent fans and I'm good
> 
> I want to see if I can swap out the fan from the PCP&C 860W Turbo Cool to a silent one, you think it'll be ok to do so?



i want that GX2 or you can have mine and ill take the 295. no WC though stock


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My temps at 4Ghz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100909/4GhzWCGtemps.png



Very Nice Wile E!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well my GTX 295 will be up tomorrow and water cooled, my gx2 will be water cooled eventually.  so I just gotta worry about getting silent fans and I'm good
> 
> I want to see if I can swap out the fan from the PCP&C 860W Turbo Cool to a silent one, you think it'll be ok to do so?



A GTX295? WANT! 

I think it would be OK to swap fans, although I'd first wait to see how loud it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

No I meant on my PSU, it gets a bit loud.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No I meant on my PSU, it gets a bit loud.



As did I 

I'm just jealous of your GTX295, it's easily twice as fast as my GTX260


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> As did I
> 
> I'm just jealous of your GTX295, it's easily twice as fast as my GTX260



 I'm going to start with the loop now, brb.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

cant wait


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cant wait



Ugggh, this home depot thick walled ass tubing is gay!  Not happening today.  Imma go get some clamps tomorrow, right now it'll leak if I try it like this.  Going out now so I'm done for tonight.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2010)

I use Lowes tubing. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I use Lowes tubing. lol.



Thing is the wall is too thick, I gotta check Lowes and see if they have some with thinner OD.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2010)

Lowes has 1/2" ID 5/8" OD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Lowes has 1/2" ID 5/8" OD



The one I have is 3/4th OD


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2010)

A bit over 2/3 of the way to my Silver in C4CW, so I've added HCMD2 back in for a bit of variety


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm posting this here and at the F@H team thread as well, just need some advise.

I don't know how I am going to do it, but I can't stop crunching or folding.  I have a serious issue with heat in my room.  Got both rigs crunching and folding, all in my signature.  Downstairs it is 66ºF right now, up stairs in my room it is 81ºF.  Thing is thermostat is downstairs and it cools it quick, however, up stairs it can be burning!  Any ideas on how to limit this heat?

NOTE:  Both CPU's are running default clocks and undervolted, cards are running default clocks/voltages.


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2010)

Any chance you could develop a push/pull duct system going from the cold room to yours? If you have central air, try to see if you could get a fan in front the duct going to your room, and put a fan in front of the end of the duct that empties out into your room.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm posting this here and at the F@H team thread as well, just need some advise.
> 
> I don't know how I am going to do it, but I can't stop crunching or folding.  I have a serious issue with heat in my room.  Got both rigs crunching and folding, all in my signature.  Downstairs it is 66ºF right now, up stairs in my room it is 81ºF.  Thing is thermostat is downstairs and it cools it quick, however, up stairs it can be burning!  Any ideas on how to limit this heat?
> 
> NOTE:  Both CPU's are running default clocks and undervolted, cards are running default clocks/voltages.



do you have a window, or the possibility, to open 2 windows, so the wind can flow thru your room one way in and one way out?
thats the emergency way to bring down temps for me. 
also, a running roomfan on the window directed in the way the wind goes, so you can increase push/pull effect, has proven to be very efficient. between closed windows without fan, and closed door and open windows with a fan are between 7-12c core temperature difference


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

do you have any windows you can leave open just a little bit in the daytime?

edit: velvet was first


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

hat said:


> Any chance you could develop a push/pull duct system going from the cold room to yours? If you have central air, try to see if you could get a fan in front the duct going to your room, and put a fan in front of the end of the duct that empties out into your room.



It'll be wayyyy too long.  That's out of the question.



Velvet Wafer said:


> do you have a window, or the possibility, to open 2 windows, so the wind can flow thru your room one way in and one way out?
> thats the emergency way to bring down temps for me.
> also, a running roomfan on the window directed in the way the wind goes, so you can increase push/pull effect, has proven to be very efficient. between closed windows without fan, and closed door and open windows with a fan are between 7-12c core temperature difference





(FIH) The Don said:


> do you have any windows you can leave open just a little bit in the daytime?
> 
> edit: velvet was first



Bro it's super hot and humid, opening a window will only make it hotter.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

forgot you live in Miami


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> forgot you live in Miami



Sucks here man and the air conditioning system is poorly designed where I live.  There is no insulation, so even at night at that heat from the day is still trapped and the 2nd floor which is where my room is gets really really bad!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

I've got some bad news guys, seems my father is in the hospital. So my time at TPU for the next few days might be much, much, less.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

eugh that sucks bro  , may i ask what he is in for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I've got some bad news guys, seems my father is in the hospital. So my time at TPU for the next few days might be much, much, less.



Damn dude, I hope he gets better soon.  Why is he in the hospital if we may know...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sucks here man and the air conditioning system is poorly designed where I live.  There is no insulation, so even at night at that heat from the day is still trapped and the 2nd floor which is where my room is gets really really bad!



you thought about putting some of your rigs somewhere else? you could easily monitor them with a vpn tunnel, like radmin


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

No idea. I got a call from two of his friends and they said he got in a ambulance this morning. I can't even find what hospital he's in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you thought about putting some of your rigs somewhere else? you could easily monitor them with a vpn tunnel, like radmin



No, they have to stay in my room. 



Radical_Edward said:


> No idea. I got a call from two of his friends and they said he got in a ambulance this morning. I can't even find what hospital he's in.



Oh wow bro, can you call his friends back to see if they know anything?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

They told me all they know, they are looking for him now... As is my grandfather and myself.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope everything is okay. It would've been nice if the friends at least told you what happened or where it happened so you didnt have to call every hospital in town.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

I know where it happened and SOME details. But only what they knew. It seems my dad might have taken an overdose of his meds in a attempt to take his own life.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

ffs  

thats really sad man


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah. I'll keep in touch guys...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

you go find your dad bro, and be with him.

dont think about us,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

^^x2  Best of luck bro, this is really really serious.  Dude, i'll PM you my number if possible give me a call and let me know when things calm down, I can inform the boys here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

Found him. Nurse says he's okay but needs to sleep it off, I'll be going in tomorrow to see him, as I currently live 20 miles away and visiting hours are over.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

thats good news bud, let us know if there is anything we can do


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

If someone could cure schizophrenia, that would be nice...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

sadly no 

its a really mean thing


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah. I'm just glad he's doing okay.


----------



## hat (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been there before, bro. It's not a fun place to be. I hope everything works out for you and your dad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Great news Randal, please keep us posted, you got my number bro.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 17, 2010)

my ppd gonna be lil low, my 2nd rig keep getting blue screen with hardware failure error  gonna figure out wats wrong this weekend


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

ERazer said:


> gonna figure out wats wrong


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Good luck man


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 17, 2010)

I lost my little brother's wife because she took her own life.  I hope you can help you're dad and I'm glad that he has friends that care enough to tell you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100917/60886_434874115291_606045291_5425454_6982953_n.jpg



that pic is nasty. Makes me want to throw up every time i load this page

I'm going to stop coming to this thread for a few days.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 18, 2010)

Checked my dad out of the hospital today, turns out it wasn't a suicide attempt, he just doubled up on his meds by accident!

I'm just glad he's okay.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Checked my dad out of the hospital today, turns out it wasn't a suicide attempt, he just doubled up on his meds by accident!
> 
> I'm just glad he's okay.



That's a relief! Was there anything he could do to keep better track of what he has taken and what not? Glad everything is looking OK


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, going to get him AM/PM boxes again, he broke his old one and didn't have time to get a new one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2010)

im so glad hes okay Randal  

i actually shed a tear yesterday, thinking of Stanhemi, your dad and so on, what a crappy world

but its a little better now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2010)

I need some feedback guys.  I am putting out on average, 3,365 PPD.  does this seem ok?

Both of my rigs are default clocks and have a card folding with it so I know that hinders the crunching slightly, and the X6 is my main rig so every now and then I'll stop both activities to game or what not.  Info on rigs is in my siggy.


----------



## blkhogan (Sep 19, 2010)

Just catching up with everything. Glad to hear your pops is good Randal. My dad is kinda in the same boat. His short term memory is shot due to his brain cancer and treatments. So when he forgets to take his med's it throws him into seizures and really starts a downhill slide quickly. Those AM/PM boxes really help with this problem.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need some feedback guys.  I am putting out on average, 3,365 PPD.  does this seem ok?
> 
> Both of my rigs are default clocks and have a card folding with it so I know that hinders the crunching slightly, and the X6 is my main rig so every now and then I'll stop both activities to game or what not.  Info on rigs is in my siggy.



think its seems pretty good

if i crunch very hard i can do 2000 a day or so, 

so you're doin just fine imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think its seems pretty good
> 
> if i crunch very hard i can do 2000 a day or so,
> 
> so you're doin just fine imo



Yeah I think it's ok considering they might stop an hour or so a day, at least the X6 would when I game or what not.  


...and stock clocks for everything CPU's and cards to help with temps this way I under volt them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I think it's ok considering they might stop an hour or so a day, at least the X6 would when I game or what not.
> 
> 
> ...and stock clocks for everything CPU's and cards to help with temps this way I under volt them.



i think your doing ok. I crunch on the i7@3.6ghz and crunch about 18hours a day. I also use it all the time and fold on it from time to time I get about 2.5k so i would say that is about right 

btw i maybe running at 3.6ghz but i still have it undervolted slightly(@1.16v ATM and stock for my chip is 1.2v)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think your doing ok. I crunch on the i7@3.6ghz and crunch about 18hours a day. I also use it all the time and fold on it from time to time I get about 2.5k so i would say that is about right
> 
> btw i maybe running at 3.6ghz but i still have it undervolted slightly(@1.16v ATM and stock for my chip is 1.2v)



Yeah that's awesome, gotta love Intel when it comes to under volting.  I ran my i7 at 3.8 GHz 1.18v, default was like 1.22v or something like that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah that's awesome, gotta love Intel when it comes to under volting.  I ran my i7 at 3.8 GHz 1.18v, default was like 1.22v or something like that.



that is one thing i like about the newer intel chips. They don't seem to be voltage hungry like AMD but i still can't hate on AMD


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah that's awesome, gotta love Intel when it comes to under volting.  I ran my i7 at 3.8 GHz 1.18v, default was like 1.22v or something like that.



It was surprising how well they can under volt. I didn't realize mine was undervolted until I happened to load the default BIOS settings. 3.5ghz @ 1.176, tasty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is one thing i like about the newer intel chips. They don't seem to be voltage hungry like AMD but i still can't hate on AMD



Not at all, got two of them running right now. 



theonedub said:


> It was surprising how well they can under volt. I didn't realize mine was undervolted until I happened to load the default BIOS settings. 3.5ghz @ 1.176, tasty



Yeah bro, I miss my i7.  I might be building one soon, want to get a board with Intel chipset that can fit a few cards without issue to expand my folding side of things later on.


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2010)

I made the top 100


----------



## HammerON (Sep 20, 2010)

Way to go! Congratulations


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

I had some downtime on both of my rigs today, it was a few hours.  Just a heads up.  Both are back up now though.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 20, 2010)

well 2nd rig back in full force its definitely the gfx giving me bsod, stupid xfx gso only 6 month straight up folding and become unstable :shadedshu guess no F@H till i can save up for 450/460


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck dude


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2010)

Greetings from F@H land.  I'm just here to ask if someone has decided to start Folding again who last Folded during the Chimp Challenge and just started up their client without changing their username.  There's nothing wrong with Folding for ChimPowerUp, but why not get the credit yourself?  Looks like someone Folding an AMD/ATI card for about 12 hours a day, and I would think it's someone in a "European" time zone since the posts start at 3AM CST.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

Not me, No ati in my fleet.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

now what do we have here 

oooooh a package 







now what could possibly be inside  it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> now what do we have here
> 
> oooooh a package
> 
> now what could possibly be inside  it



Up there in the left corner by the two arrows, it says "Pull to open".  If you do that, you will then be able to see INSIDE the package and discover its contents.  Hopefully, you will also need to remove some other materials called "packing" that is there to protect whatever was shipped.  It has no value, unless it happens to be newspaper and you enjoy reading newspapers from far away places, and you should feel free to dispose of it in the appropriate manner.  Once the packing is removed, you should be able to see what was sent and you will no longer have to wonder.  Hope this helps.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

are you sure?  

splains MOAR plzzzzzz


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2010)

I just want to know what was in there to get a better understanding of International Shipping costs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

its alive


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you sure?
> 
> splains MOAR plzzzzzz



 nah, looks like you got it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

haha 

now i can finally RMA those freakkin crappy corsair dominators i have :shadedshu

thats prolly the WORST DDR2 i have EVER had, besides from dying on me, they take TOO fucking much tweaking to get running properly........just....FAIL corsair, but love the lifetime warranty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> now what do we have here
> 
> oooooh a package
> 
> ...



How are they working out for you bro?  They look great.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How are they working out for you bro?  They look great.



$20? The lights were worth $20.

It would cost me more than $13.45 to send a priority package from Miami to Oklahoma.

You're next purchase should be an UPS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> $20? The lights were worth $20.
> 
> It would cost me more than $13.45 to send a priority package from Miami to Oklahoma.
> 
> You're next purchase should be an UPS.



It cost me $14 to ship from MIA to wherever it was, I forgot already


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

they are working just fine bro 

had to looson the timings to 5-5-5-15 instead due to the SSD im using

but other than that not problems at all

agan, a BIG thanks to you for doing this....its just awzumtastic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> they are working just fine bro
> 
> had to looson the timings to 5-5-5-15 instead due to the SSD im using
> 
> ...



Glad I can help bro.   Just glad I can help!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

and that you did 

when(if) i get the new dominators ill be given either them or the tracers away, might just be the domi's, as i dont like them due to too much tweaking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and that you did
> 
> when(if) i get the new dominators ill be given either them or the tracers away, might just be the domi's, as i dont like them due to too much tweaking



Cool, it'll be great to see you return the favor to another cruncher in need.  Rock on TPU


----------



## ERazer (Sep 22, 2010)

need ur input guys, as u can see all my rigs r base on p55 (technically dead socket), im thinking trding/selling rig#2 for an amd x6, am i gonna be loosing big ppd or not that much

ty guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> need ur input guys, as u can see all my rigs r base on p55 (technically dead socket), im thinking trding/selling rig#2 for an amd x6, am i gonna be loosing big ppd or not that much
> 
> ty guys



not that much. the x6 can keep up with the i7 decently.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

For reference my X6 at default clocks on my main rig averages 3,300PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> need ur input guys, as u can see all my rigs r base on p55 (technically dead socket), im thinking trding/selling rig#2 for an amd x6, am i gonna be loosing big ppd or not that much
> 
> ty guys



Isn't AM3 dead too? I think its a good idea to sell one of the P55 rigs before 1155/Sandy drops, but not to replace it with an AM3 Thuban. I would save the money for the next gen stuff from AMD or Intel.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Isn't AM3 dead too? I think its a good idea to sell one of the P55 rigs before 1155/Sandy drops, but not to replace it with an AM3 Thuban. I would save the money for the next gen stuff from AMD or Intel.



iirc there will be SOME bulldozer chips that will work with am3


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2010)

I want to know for sure, the news has said both, but the more recent news I saw said its all over for AM3.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

i would stick with the 860, thats for sure

and wait for bulldozer and sandy bridge to come out.
'


damn....almost 40 out of 200 on our toplist is not putting out points........thats not too good


----------



## ERazer (Sep 22, 2010)

its easier for me transition to amd x6 b/c i can use my current ram, at least with am3 i get a chance (slim) for bulldozer not like my current p55's

Still piss at intel


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha
> 
> now i can finally RMA those freakkin crappy corsair dominators i have :shadedshu
> 
> ...


WORD

Corsairs Ram is such a big fail, at least the DDR2 Dominators, its a damn shame!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

i hope corsair will give me some new, at least 2x1 gb, as i dont know if i overclocked those i got


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hope corsair will give me some new, at least 2x1 gb, as i dont know if i overclocked those i got



you will see it when u send them there... it does not cost anything,luckily, to at least try it 
corsairs lifetime warranty is a scam either, because they love to make things EOL very fast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't owned Corsair in DDR2 as far as i remember, but in DDR3 I had some Dominators and they were great as long as I had them.  I sold those to KieX along with my i7 combo and he hasn't reported any issues so I'm assuming they are working great as well.


----------



## KieX (Sep 23, 2010)

They work great, although I replaced it with 3x2GB of RAM since that rig is folding and doing a few other things too. I suppose that means I got 2x1GB DDR3 Dominators for whichever cruncher needs them. Postage only $$ (keep it to PM).

EDIT: Just realised I got a few things that could help fellow crunchers, gonna contact you Dave to put some stuff up in the Crunchers helping Crunchers thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you Daniel.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 24, 2010)

nice KieX 

we need a little fun in here 

not for kids!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey guys, Off Topic a bit here, but I wanna share the news with the team.  My wife gave birth to a baby boy at 6:15 am.  Heres welcoming another future Cruncher into the world


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 24, 2010)

Well Congrats Thats great news!


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 24, 2010)

congrats man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey guys, Off Topic a bit here, but I wanna share the news with the team.  My wife gave birth to a baby boy at 6:15 am.  Heres welcoming another future Cruncher into the world


Congratulations bro, very happy moment I am sure.    Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats Alien!


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats dude!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2010)

Back with TPU


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome back.  I think you have gotten two post switched with each other ION.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2010)

ty 

I popped over to OCN for a contest, but this is my WCG home


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome back sir.


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey guys, Off Topic a bit here, but I wanna share the news with the team.  My wife gave birth to a baby boy at 6:15 am.  Heres welcoming another future Cruncher into the world


Congrats for such a happy moment.-


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey guys, Off Topic a bit here, but I wanna share the news with the team.  My wife gave birth to a baby boy at 6:15 am.  Heres welcoming another future Cruncher into the world


Don't know how I missed this -- Congrats! 


Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome back sir.



Thank you


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 26, 2010)

So my 8 year old asks me the other day what it was my comp was doing ( I had WCG in graphics mode).  I told her a little about it and now she wants me to put it on her computer that shes getting for Xmas.  In her own words, " I want to help too Daddy!"  Got to love kids and thier enthusiasm.  WCG is a staple in my house and neither family or other visitors can come over w/o asking what it is my computers are always doing.

And thats the easy thing.... WCG can go on any Comp, even a kids comp cause it just runs in the background


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> So my 8 year old asks me the other day what it was my comp was doing ( I had WCG in graphics mode).  I told her a little about it and now she wants me to put it on her computer that shes getting for Xmas.  In her own words, " I want to help too Daddy!"  Got to love kids and thier enthusiasm.  WCG is a staple in my house and neither family or other visitors can come over w/o asking what it is my computers are always doing.



 God bless your eight year old!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> So my 8 year old asks me the other day what it was my comp was doing ( I had WCG in graphics mode).  I told her a little about it and now she wants me to put it on her computer that shes getting for Xmas.  In her own words, " I want to help too Daddy!"  Got to love kids and thier enthusiasm.  WCG is a staple in my house and neither family or other visitors can come over w/o asking what it is my computers are always doing.
> 
> And thats the easy thing.... WCG can go on any Comp, even a kids comp cause it just runs in the background



That's really cool 

My best day in about 2 weeks, thanks to the i7!


----------



## KieX (Sep 27, 2010)

Both my rigs are temporarily down. Decided to finally re-arrange all the hardware I had so that I have a designated main computer I can enjoy and a dedicated cruncher/folder. Had enough of my laptop being my only useable computer  A few more days and I'll be back crunching for my usual slice of daily blueberry-pie.

Meanwhile on a couple of Royal Mail airplanes all the spare RAM I had lying around the place is now on it's way to a couple of crunchers in the team. More goodies will be ready soon


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the RAM KieX


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 28, 2010)

But that is my pie
I wish there was more like you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's really cool
> 
> My best day in about 2 weeks, thanks to the i7!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100926/statsgraph.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100926/statslist.png



your crunching again?!?


----------



## Bow (Sep 28, 2010)

I got my new issue last week:
How is this for power.
http://www.computerpoweruser.com/Images/SmartComputing/DigitalIssues/CPU_1010/pageflip.html

Pages 50-74


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your crunching again?!?



Sure thing 

The C2D has been on about a week now, the i7 came online Saturday around noon (EST).  Added a PentM 1.4ghz last night for what it's worth, hey, it's on 24/7 (my file/FTP/web server), so yeah, I'm doing points again.

As a matter of fact, today was one of my better recent days:





About 2 weeks ago I was crunching on the i7, it went offline for about 10 days, now it's back


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Look what I just ordered!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Look what I just ordered!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100928/AMDPC.jpg



 Awesome!

Guys, if you know anybody selling a cheap quad to put in my 2nd cruncher, let me know.  Looking to upgrade it even for a lower end Quad for now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey guys, Off Topic a bit here, but I wanna share the news with the team.  My wife gave birth to a baby boy at 6:15 am.  Heres welcoming another future Cruncher into the world



Sorry i missed this bro! Congrates!  My g/f has been on a baby kick the last few weeks..  I told her if we have one.. i'm calling it Bulldozer! FTW


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Look what I just ordered!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100928/AMDPC.jpg


Nice!


Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Guys, if you know anybody selling a cheap quad to put in my 2nd cruncher, let me know.  Looking to upgrade it even for a lower end Quad for now.



I _might_ have an X4 955 for sale in about 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 28, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Look what I just ordered!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100928/AMDPC.jpg



awesomesauce


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> I _might_ have an X4 955 for sale in about 2 or 3 weeks



Got any idea on pricing?  IF you do PM me please.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got any idea on pricing?  IF you do PM me please.



Not sure.....how would ~$100 sound?  I may keep it around for crunching on, but I may part it out or sell it on CL...not really sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not sure.....how would ~$100 sound?  I may keep it around for crunching on, but I may part it out or sell it on CL...not really sure



That doesn't sound too bad.  That'll put me at 10 threads instead of 8   Next year my 3rd rig is coming, and that won't be pretty.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That doesn't sound too bad.  That'll put me at 10 threads instead of 8   Next year my 3rd rig is coming, and that won't be pretty.



Cool 

IIRC @ 3,6ghz it got right @ 2k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool
> 
> IIRC @ 3,6ghz it got right @ 2k PPD



Awesome


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

Seems I may be in the market for a cheap 95W X6, X4, or a Phenom II 555 X2. If anyone has one.


----------



## vaiopup (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi CP and co. 

Back with ya til I finally get my mil at this project.
After all, it's only taken me 5 years to get this far ......can't put it off any longer 

See you in the pie chart


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Hi CP and co.
> 
> Back with ya til I finally get my mil at this project.
> After all, it's only taken me 5 years to get this far ......can't put it off any longer
> ...



Welcome back PUP   Sorry I've been lost from your site a bit bro.  Here's to your awaiting stone


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome


I'll let you know if I decide to sell it, keeping it is tempting because it would do about the same PPD as all of the rigs @ work combined :shadedshu

Damn low-clocked C2Ds and Pent4s 


Radical_Edward said:


> Seems I may be in the market for a cheap 95W X6, X4, or a Phenom II 555 X2. If anyone has one.


GL 

But my X4 955 is 125w 


vaiopup said:


> Hi CP and co.
> 
> Back with ya til I finally get my mil at this project.
> After all, it's only taken me 5 years to get this far ......can't put it off any longer
> ...



Welcome back!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Hi CP and co.
> 
> Back with ya til I finally get my mil at this project.
> After all, it's only taken me 5 years to get this far ......can't put it off any longer
> ...



Welcome back pup!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, I've OC'd back to 3.0Ghz again guys, I had it at 2.8Ghz for a while, then 2.9Ghz. But 3.0Ghz just seems so much more.... Even. Ya know?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, I've OC'd back to 3.0Ghz again guys, I had it at 2.8Ghz for a while, then 2.9Ghz. But 3.0Ghz just seems so much more.... Even. Ya know?



Very much so 

I'm currently running @ 3,833ghz, it just seems wrong some how 

I really want 4,0ghz, but I can't get that stable with reasonable temps with the weather we've been having here.  Maybe this winter


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2010)

Get a better cooler then.  Sneekypeet is selling some great air coolers.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Get a better cooler then.  Sneekypeet is selling some great air coolers.



Well I already paid $100 for the H50 and fans....don't really want to go get another cooler after that 

And I'm sure I can 'deal' with 'only' 3.8ghz for now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, but you could buy one of his coolers, and then sell the H50 to make up for your losses. Oh and have better cooling.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I'm fine as-is, but thanks for mentioning it  

And I'm actually considering moving my i7 to an ITX setup, so the H50 may be very useful (a lot of cases I'm looking at won't support a tower cooler but will support a H50)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh, so your getting rid of the huge "backwards" case?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Oh, so your getting rid of the huge "backwards" case?



 

"huge" and PC-A05S don't exactly go together.  IIRC it's the smallest ATX case on the market  

But it is backwards 

I like it, it's reasonably small and fits ATX, but I have the urge to go ITX.  And for about $225 I could have a good ITX case and H55 board, and I could re-use everything else.  And then maybe put an i3 or w/e in the Asus board and use a spare HDD, GPU, and RAM to build another cruncher @ some point


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2010)

It always looks big in your photos, I've never bothered to look at one of those types of cases besides what people post.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It always looks big in your photos, I've never bothered to look at one of those types of cases besides what people post.





The Rocketfish was huge, I sold it to buy the PC-A05S (RF just too big).  But the A05 might be too big now as well 

Not sure if ITX is practical for an overclocker and habitual hardware tinkerer.  But many uATX cases are *larger* than my A05S, so that would be a silly change


----------



## vaiopup (Sep 29, 2010)

150k to go......chomp chomp chomp!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Not much longer 

My goal is to be at 2mil by year's end......could be hard


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Let's join this CP: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3652

Goal is to do as many C4CW WUs as you can.  I'm already doing all C4CW, I'd like to see this be a success for us!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

how can i join that?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how can i join that?



You can't!

I believe the team captain has to put his foot in, so to speak, for the team.

If CP agrees as I think he will then I'll put all my rigs onto C4CW.

--
I thought I'd clarify that joining the challenge is the team captain's job but if you want to run only C4CW then click on the My Projects link on your members page and select only C4CW.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

We are in, let's go for it 

Which one is the right project to run for this challenge, a bit lost


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

Has any of you looked at our threats list lately?  I know we are doing great, but we need to bump it up just a bit.  Therefore I have asked for help and it should be coming shortly.  There's already a few cores added. 

Let's at least try to eliminate the more immediate threat.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are in, let's go for it
> 
> Which one is the right project to run for this challenge, a bit lost


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

msgclb said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100929/WCG 2010-09-29-C4CW-Challenge-1.jpg



Thank you, doing that now.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are in, let's go for it
> 
> Which one is the right project to run for this challenge, a bit lost
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100929/Capture171.jpg


Just C4CW 

I'm doing C4CW on everything other than the PentM, it doesn't have enough mem to do that.  I'll see if I have some more this evening 


Chicken Patty said:


> Has any of you looked at our threats list lately?  I know we are doing great, but we need to bump it up just a bit.  Therefore I have asked for help and it should be coming shortly.  There's already a few cores added.
> 
> Let's at least try to eliminate the more immediate threat.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100929/Capture172.jpg



Damn!!!!  

I have another couple K probably coming this Friday, but not really much else I can do.  Other than running the i7 more, which won't be popular with my parents 

EDIT:  Almost 4.5k today according to BS


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

do i need to change anything to run that?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do i need to change anything to run that?



Nah, jut go to projects & make sure that C4CW is the only one selected 

It won't run on half a gig or less of memory (system) which is a bit strange since the c4cw executable only uses ~70m (far less than FAAH, which oddly enough will run on my PentM system)

But you should be fine, I have 2GB in my i7 and it runs 8 of them nicely enough with ~800m to spare


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

all i can see is that wcg grid is running, anywhere specific i should look?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> all i can see is that wcg grid is running, anywhere specific i should look?



www.worldcommunitygrid.org -> My Grid -> My Projects -> then make sure that only "Computing for Clean Water" is selected 

Then click Apply and your rigs will only get these WUs  

EDIT:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

thank you sir 

done


----------



## msgclb (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> all i can see is that wcg grid is running, anywhere specific i should look?



I'm not sure this link will work but hopefully it will bring up your member page. You might have to log in with your user name and password. On the left side of the page is a link to your 'My Projects'. Click on that link and select only the top project, Computing for Clean Water (C4CW).

WCG

--
I see you did it!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you sir
> 
> done



Excellent!

Let's show those guys what TPU can do!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

Ion would you being willing to switch mine over to what it needs to be?
If so PM me for my log in info. Laziness/sickness prevents me from doing it.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 29, 2010)

k, ill switch my projects to help out and let my gaming rig back to crunching again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion would you being willing to switch mine over to what it needs to be?
> If so PM me for my log in info. Laziness/sickness prevents me from doing it.



If ION hasn't done it yet, I can do it.  Just PM me the info.  Get well soon bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion would you being willing to switch mine over to what it needs to be?
> If so PM me for my log in info. Laziness/sickness prevents me from doing it.



YGPM good sir 

Just dumped about a dozen C4CWs from my i7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If ION hasn't done it yet, I can do it.  Just PM me the info.  Get well soon bro.





[Ion] said:


> YGPM good sir
> 
> Just dumped about a dozen C4CWs from my i7



thanks guys.

just gave ion my info.
Seems that looking at the screen for too long makes me nearly puke  
i can't wait till i'm over this shit


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

I created us a FB page (linky).  Feel free to 'like', contribute pictures, discussions, info, etc!


----------



## Bow (Sep 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I created us a FB page (linky).  Feel free to 'like', contribute pictures, discussions, info, etc!



Posted on the page


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

Posted, thanks ION


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool!

7 of us now!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 29, 2010)

since i already have a sapphire badge on muscle dystropy, i just deselected it, so that the freed crunching time will benefit the other projects and the clean water project the same


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome 

I'm just doing C4CW, I'd should have at least a ruby by the time this contest is over, then I might spread out more.  Or maybe I'll keep going for emerald.  I'd like to at least get a silver in CEP2, so I'll probably spread out


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I created us a FB page (linky).  Feel free to 'like', contribute pictures, discussions, info, etc!


I'm in there!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm in there!



Very cool 

Thanks!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 29, 2010)

I will have a second i7 920 by ealry next week. I have been down to one since the spring...


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

Finaly got round to finishing one rig... then happily install BOINC... but find this listed in the message tab:



```
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work sent
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for Computing for Clean Water
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for Help Fight Childhood Cancer
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for Help Conquer Cancer
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for FightAIDS@Home
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: No work is available for Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2 (Type A)
30/09/2010 00:40:47    World Community Grid    Message from server: (reached daily quota of 8 results)
```

I've tried installing to different folders, re-installing, re-attaching, running a boinc cleanup utility.. nothing works. Read it could be errors, but I don't have any errors listed in my account.

Any ideas? It's too cold in my room and there's something wrong about looking at an i7 idle :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I will have a second i7 920 by ealry next week. I have been down to one since the spring...



Only 1?  I guess that explains why your PPD has been down 

Glad you're getting another though


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe the servers are updating? Try it again in a couple minutes?


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Maybe the servers are updating? Try it again in a couple minutes?



Patience.. yup never thought of that  Rig is going to stay on because of the 480 that's folding.. hopefully when I wake up everything will be sorted


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

GL 

I like to have a 2-3day WU buffer, that way if servers are down for any reason, I don't have to worry.  So IIRC all of my rigs are set @ 2 days ATM


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2010)

Work buffers are great for WCG, always thought F@H should incorporate this into their client.


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

Always use work buffer 2 days just this little bugger happened on a fresh OS + boinc install.

Update: has 8 threads running now.. but won't let me download/run any more.. It's treating me like I've given errors.. starting to wonder if this is do with detaching the project when I was trying to "fix" it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Work buffers are great for WCG, always thought F@H should incorporate this into their client.


They really should.  Probably my biggest bone with FAH.....especially since I don't always have reliable internet access.  My i7 ATM has 80+ WUs, enough to keep all 8 threads going for almost 2 days.


KieX said:


> Always use work buffer 2 days just this little bugger happened on a fresh OS + boinc install.
> 
> Update: has 8 threads running now.. but won't let me download/run any more.. It's treating me like I've given errors.. starting to wonder if this is do with detaching the project when I was trying to "fix" it.



WCG limits computers to 40 tasks at a time until it can verify that it's actually sending them back....so I was limited to 40 for the first day on my i7, some days I have 100+


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> They really should.  Probably my biggest bone with FAH.....especially since I don't always have reliable internet access.



That was my exact problem, but its all fixed now (knock on wood!)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Well GL 

My issue w/ FAH is mostly that my dad suspends internet access for me overnight.....so 7 hrs with no WUs sucks 

BOINC FTW!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 30, 2010)

Clean Water Challenge







On our first day we come in at #14.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

I think once more people are doing just C4CW, we'll do much better than No 14 

I turned in nearly 100 C4CW WUs today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I will have a second i7 920 by ealry next week. I have been down to one since the spring...



You still got another three to go after that  



KieX said:


> Finaly got round to finishing one rig... then happily install BOINC... but find this listed in the message tab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try using a older version, sometimes that does the trick for me.  Use the oldest version and try that.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm using 6.10.17 with success on all of my rigs (Ubuntu & Ubuntu variants)


----------



## msgclb (Sep 30, 2010)

I've discovered how the Clean Water Challenge points are determined.

I copied the following from the above link the statistics updated as of 9/29/10 23:59:59 (UTC) that shows our team had a score of 851.


Rank 	 Team Name  	Current Score
14  	 TechPowerUp! 	851
Below I have two images. 
The first image was taken after CP entered the team into the C4CW challenge at 09/28/10 23:59:59 that shows the team total results returned for C4CW was 17,171.
The second image was taken at 09/29/10 23:59:59 and it shows that the team total results returned for C4CW after the first day is now 18,022. That's a difference of 851. 
So each team comes in as a new born baby and if we are to win we need to grow up fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm going to be updating the WCG Team Challenges Thread shortly.  This way we can track the results easier. 

Good find though


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like everything is working again. Patience was the key after all. Now to get the second i7 up and running tonight and get them pushing for the Team Challange. Already have gold badge for that project, time to turn it into a ruby red in the process.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've discovered how the Clean Water Challenge points are determined.
> 
> I copied the following from the above link the statistics updated as of 9/29/10 23:59:59 (UTC) that shows our team had a score of 851.
> 
> ...



Well that is what I would expect 

But I think that we're in a position do do well, if after 1 day we can be #14 when everyone else started a week ago, I think we're fine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

KieX said:


> Looks like everything is working again. Patience was the key after all. Now to get the second i7 up and running tonight and get them pushing for the Team Challange. Already have gold badge for that project, time to turn it into a ruby red in the process.



Good job bro, glad it's up.  Now let's see what that i7 can do.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

I can get a solid 4-4.5k from mine @ 3,83ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can get a solid 4-4.5k from mine @ 3,83ghz



Yep, sounds about right, mine was a dedicated cruncher, at 3.8 GHz did about 5.2-5.5k.  But it was nothing but crunching.  Never was used.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine is also used for school, gaming, and sometimes it's off.  And it has this weird issue where it only uses 7.5 threads 

But it still is quite nice, 8 C4CW WUs every 2.5hrs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Mine is also used for school, gaming, and sometimes it's off.  And it has this weird issue where it only uses 7.5 threads
> 
> But it still is quite nice, 8 C4CW WUs every 2.5hrs



7.5 Threads?  That is weird heh?  Never seen that.  How did you determine that?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 7.5 Threads?  That is weird heh?  Never seen that.  How did you determine that?



I'll get an SS later, it uses all of 7 threads and about half of the last one.  Confirmed with 'top' command and System Monitor (Ubuntu)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll get an SS later, it uses all of 7 threads and about half of the last one.  Confirmed with 'top' command and System Monitor (Ubuntu)



Like I've said, never seen that.  That's the weirdest thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 30, 2010)

cause by ubuntu maybe?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

ehhh 7.5 threads....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ehhh 7.5 threads....



Must be Intel's new ES and ION isn't telling us about it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



  The Intel Core i7 919.5 Processor.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Like I've said, never seen that.  That's the weirdest thing I've heard in a while.








Of course, I happened to get the SS when they were all @ 100%.  But you can see from the graph it isn't normally like that


ERazer said:


> cause by ubuntu maybe?


That's what I'd guess


(FIH) The Don said:


> ehhh 7.5 threads....


Yeah, it's a bit  and 


Chicken Patty said:


> Must be Intel's new ES and ION isn't telling us about it.


lol, I wish 


Chicken Patty said:


> The Intel Core i7 919.5 Processor.


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

Did you try running the CPU benchmark feature? That normally sorts out missing cores

EDIT: ooh.. that gnome looks really nice


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep, twice 

And tried dropping it to 7 threads and putting it back to 8, still no luck.


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

Whoa, damn. As much as I like BOINC sometimes it really does some strange stuff. I suppose waiting won't for this kind of problem though 

Keep us posted if you find a solution. Starting to think at this rate there'll be enough material to start a tech support thread for WCG


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

There might be.  I'm not too worried, it doesn't seem to hurt PPD too badly 

Maybe a newer BOINC would fix it.  I'll see what's available later


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

BOINC might do weird stuff, but I do prefer it over F@H clients.  No offense as I fold my self, but man I've had nightmares with F@H.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

As have I, especially w/ multiple GPUs.  BOINC is just an install and forget, no need to mess with different client types, multiple clients, flags, etc.  It just (for the most part) works


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> As have I, especially w/ multiple GPUs.  BOINC is just an install and forget, no need to mess with different client types, multiple clients, flags, etc.  It just (for the most part) works



Yeah, and lucky me both of my rigs have dual core video cards   However, my GX2 is not folding anymore.  It'll be out of the rig soon, just produced wayyyy tooo much heat everything else wanted to catch fire when the GX2 was folding!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, and lucky me both of my rigs have dual core video cards   However, my GX2 is not folding anymore.  It'll be out of the rig soon, just produced wayyyy tooo much heat everything else wanted to catch fire when the GX2 was folding!



Well, I'm sorry to see it go 

A GTX470 would be nice, lower power usage & better PPD 

Or even a GTX460

W/ my 9600GT & GTX260 folding and the OCed i7 crunching, my rig draws ~425w 

Makes it very hot in here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm sorry to see it go
> 
> A GTX470 would be nice, lower power usage & better PPD
> 
> ...



Well apart from the 295 I have a 8800 coming so that should make up for a bit of the lost PPD of the GX2.  I will expand later on, just can't do so now.  When I build my 3rd rig I'll get into folding hardcore.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

What sort of 8800?

A 3rd real rig is a dream for me, as is I'm contemplating a 2nd (mostly for crunching).

What do you think I should do?  Get a cheap P55 board, an i3 530, and a cheap PSU, steal 1GB from my i7 and set up that?  Or (what I'm leaning towards), an i3 or an AII X4 45w, an ITX case, and then a H55/880G board?  The ITX setup would be a bit more expensive and couldn't OC, but would use less power, be smaller, and hopefully then it could be on more.

Or just build a DP Sossaman rig.  They're about $200, do ~1.3k (BOINC) and use under 100w.  But they're big (EATX boards) 

Or maybe just try and get more @ NCSU crunching, they're free and I don't have to worry about electric


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What sort of 8800?
> 
> A 3rd real rig is a dream for me, as is I'm contemplating a 2nd (mostly for crunching).
> 
> ...


I think the last option works the best


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the last option works the best



But I want a 2nd rig, preferably low-power and small 

Of the options for a 2nd rig, what do you think is best?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well GL
> 
> My issue w/ FAH is mostly that *my dad suspends internet access for me overnight*.....so 7 hrs with no WUs sucks
> 
> BOINC FTW!



 I don't understand why he would do that but i'm sure there has to be a reason for it 

as for the 2nd rig. I would go with the i3 just because they can overclock like mad or undervolt if needed. The 45w x4 would most likely be at its limit for undervolting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> But I want a 2nd rig, preferably low-power and small
> 
> Of the options for a 2nd rig, what do you think is best?



I think an i3 or the AII X4 in a ITX case will better suit what you are looking for.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

i got to ask... Is a Intel Dual core Atom even worth it for crunching? 
I was thinking about getting a tiny case and a Atom along with 2 lappy HDD's and having that as a small low power file server (and maybe a FEAR server when i have friends over that want to play)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't understand why he would do that but i'm sure there has to be a reason for it
> 
> as for the 2nd rig. I would go with the i3 just because they can overclock like mad or undervolt if needed. The 45w x4 would most likely be at its limit for undervolting.



To get me to go to sleep at some reasonable time and not stay up chatting all night with you guys 

I'm also leaning towards the i3, I figure I should be able to OC a bit, even in an ITX setup (probably going to go for one of the larger ITX cases).  I'd like to have room for a GTS450/GTX460 as well (small gaming setup to take with me)



p_o_s_pc said:


> i got to ask... Is a Intel Dual core Atom even worth it for crunching?
> I was thinking about getting a tiny case and a Atom along with 2 lappy HDD's and having that as a small low power file server (and maybe a FEAR server when i have friends over that want to play)



Well it's faster than my server (PentM 1.4ghz).  But I'd expect maybe ~500 PPD tops


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2010)

Atom for WCG? I want to say no, install BOINC then run the benchmark and see what numbers it gives you. I don't remember the exact figure, but when I had WCG setup on my CULV it was pretty bad  

Let me know what numbers you get if you decide to try it out though


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Atom for WCG? I want to say no, install BOINC then run the benchmark and see what numbers it gives you. I don't remember the exact figure, but when I had WCG setup on my CULV it was pretty bad
> 
> Let me know what numbers you get if you decide to try it out though



Pretty sure the single-core 230 is a tad better than my PentM 1.4ghz, which does not quite 200 PPD.  So the 330 or one of the newer 500-series Atoms should do a tad shy of 500


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Atom for WCG? I want to say no, install BOINC then run the benchmark and see what numbers it gives you. I don't remember the exact figure, but when I had WCG setup on my CULV it was pretty bad
> 
> Let me know what numbers you get if you decide to try it out though



i may not even waste my money on a a atom. May just pick up a Sempron or low a AII X2 when i get some $$
thanks for the input.

as for power draw i'm sure that a sempron 140 undervolted wouldn't be alot more then a overclocked Atom


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i may not even waste my money on a a atom. May just pick up a Sempron or low a AII X2 when i get some $$
> thanks for the input.
> 
> as for power draw i'm sure that a sempron 140 undervolted wouldn't be alot more then a overclocked Atom



Well a Celeron E3200 is about 700-800 PPD, and uses only ~10w more than ATOM.  So that's what I'd get.  And it would OC nicely.

Atom isn't worth it IMO, I considered an ION for my (hopefully upcoming) ITX setup, but the Celeron E3200/Geforce 9300 was ~$20 more, so I decided that I'd pass on Atom


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the Sempron option better. I am very impressed with the Sempron 140 I built a little while ago. A very high success rate when unlocking also sweetens the deal.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I like the Sempron option better. I am very impressed with the Sempron 140 I built a little while ago. A very high success rate when unlocking also sweetens the deal.



Unlocking is a risky game I wouldn't play (considering the price of a real dual).  IMO, for a low power setup, an AII X2 45w is probably the best for the $, unless you want to spring for an i3


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks for the input.
I'm just looking at really cheap(to build and to run) options for a file server/cruncher sometime in the future.  
If i went with a Semperon (or even dual core celly) i could then get a M-atx board and have a PCI-E slot for later on and more flexibility for case/PSU options.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

That sounds good 

An X2 and cheap AM2+/AM3 board should be under $150...about as much as an ION ITX board...and far faster 

Not a hard choice, unless you want ITX (and I do)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2010)

Frys used to run a deal on Sempron 140s: CPU and archaic mATX Nforce board for $26.99. Almost every other week they would sell it. Thats where I got my 140 from, but they have not run the deal since.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That sounds good
> 
> An X2 and cheap AM2+/AM3 board should be under $150...about as much as an ION ITX board...and far faster
> 
> Not a hard choice, unless you want ITX (and I do)



i'm just thinking i want something that won't take up much space. ITX isn't needed one of the smaller M-atx setups would be just fine with me.
goals of the project would be 

cheap
low power draw
low heat
decent cruncher
decent speed (nothing super fast or slow)
silent(couple low speed fans should cool something like i have planed just fine) 

i think the goals could be met with a undervolted Aii x2 or undervolted Sempron 140 

@onedub  wow that is cheap!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm just thinking i want something that won't take up much space. ITX isn't needed one of the smaller M-atx setups would be just fine with me.
> goals of the project would be
> 
> cheap
> ...



Sounds to me like a 785G or 760G board and an AII X2 45w is what you might want.  ~700 PPD, ~sub-75w, quiet, small, etc.

My A05S is about the size of many mATX cases, hence why I want ITX (mATX isn't much smaller)

MC and Frys frequently have great deals, if they exist in your area


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds to me like a 785G or 760G board and an AII X2 45w is what you might want.  ~700 PPD, ~sub-75w, quiet, small, etc.
> 
> My A05S is about the size of many mATX cases, hence why I want ITX (mATX isn't much smaller)
> 
> MC and Frys frequently have great deals, if they exist in your area



MC isn't that far from me. when i get some extra $$ to spend i will have to head up there(about 25-30miles something like that)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> MC isn't that far from me. when i get some extra $$ to spend i will have to head up there(about 25-30miles something like that)



That's not bad, it's like 10x that for me 

GL with that, having a server is nice, I have an old Thinkpad that I use for a file/FTP server (personal use only, not accessible outside of the house yet)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2010)

They've got this on sale right now, which is a pretty good deal:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> They've got this on sale right now, which is a pretty good deal:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/ax3.jpg



Damn!!!

That's quite the deal!!

But sorta power-hungry, that's the same power usage as my i7 for ~50% of the PPD 

Still hard to pass up for $50


----------



## msgclb (Oct 1, 2010)

Clean Water Challenge






Day 2 #8.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn!!!
> 
> That's quite the deal!!
> 
> ...



wouldn't be that bad to undervolt. If only i had the $ i would run to MC tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Clean Water Challenge
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/WCG 2010-09-30-C4CW-Challenge-1.jpg
> 
> Day 2 #8.


We can do this 

I'm very impressed!


p_o_s_pc said:


> wouldn't be that bad to undervolt. If only i had the $ i would run to MC tomorrow



True, my X4 would do 400mhz above stock @ .1v below stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Clean Water Challenge
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/WCG 2010-09-30-C4CW-Challenge-1.jpg
> 
> Day 2 #8.



Moving on up, I was just about to go update the WCG Team Challenge thread now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 1, 2010)

mine is howling away on it, will try to keep it running as much as i can, im not in the mood for playing too much these days either, so good timing eh ?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Moving on up, I was just about to go update the WCG Team Challenge thread now.



Excellent 

I think we stand to do very well 

And I'm going to stay doing only C4CW until the end of the contest---unless I get a Sapphire before then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent
> 
> I think we stand to do very well
> 
> And I'm going to stay doing only C4CW until the end of the contest---unless I get a Sapphire before then



We moved up six spots, hopefully in a few days we are in the top 3.  Do you think we can catch the leader even though we started late?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We moved up six spots, hopefully in a few days we are in the top 3.  Do you think we can catch the leader even though we started late?



I like to think so, but I'm not overly optimistic.  Top 2 or 3 should be easily obtainable


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2010)

Athlon II X4 640 @ 3.5Ghz crunching strong! 

This 640 is an awesome $109 quad processor! The temps are kickass! @ 1.45v!


----------



## ERazer (Oct 1, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Athlon II X4 640 @ 3.5Ghz crunching strong!
> 
> This 640 is an awesome $109 quad processor! The temps are kickass! @ 1.45v!



did u get from MC? with free mobo?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

P4HT running WCG now 

BOINC seems to have underestimated the sheer slowness of it, looks like it's going to be ~6 minutes per % on each thread 

I'll get up some C2Ds now 

EDIT:


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> P4HT running WCG now
> 
> BOINC seems to have underestimated the sheer slowness of it, looks like it's going to be ~6 minutes per % on each thread
> 
> ...



My two C2D's does them in 2.41 and 2.58 hours respectively, so yes pop in a E8400.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Doesn't support anything newer than a PentD 

And it's not mine.  My P8600 (2.4ghz C2D) does one in just a tad over 2.5 hrs


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2010)

ERazer said:


> did u get from MC? with free mobo?



No MC near me...  I got it from the Egg


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

A P4HT and a C2D E4500 going ATM....might get another system or two going before I head out tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I like to think so, but I'm not overly optimistic.  Top 2 or 3 should be easily obtainable



I agree, maybe not the win, but top 3 for sure.  Let's see what we can do folks. 



Mindweaver said:


> Athlon II X4 640 @ 3.5Ghz crunching strong!
> 
> This 640 is an awesome $109 quad processor! The temps are kickass! @ 1.45v!



 



[Ion] said:


> P4HT running WCG now
> 
> BOINC seems to have underestimated the sheer slowness of it, looks like it's going to be ~6 minutes per % on each thread
> 
> ...



Woot!    How many more you getting online?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure.  My goal is eventually, at least half a dozen, but it may just be 2 or 3 for today.  And then more next week.  I'd like to gradually phase in to make sure that BOINC/WCG isn't adversely impacting people


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not sure.  My goal is eventually, at least half a dozen, but it may just be 2 or 3 for today.  And then more next week.  I'd like to gradually phase in to make sure that BOINC/WCG isn't adversely impacting people



Regardless of the plan, sounds good to me.


----------



## Bow (Oct 2, 2010)

All 4 cores working for clean water.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Bow said:


> All 4 cores working for clean water.



Thank you.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

C2D @ work as turned in it's first pair of results 

Seems like it's a *lot* slower than my laptop though   Might be because they actually use it 

It'll be interesting to see how it does over the weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Anything is anything bro.  Thank you.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

More from the C2D (and it's doing better than I expected): 






Still nothing from the P4, it's taking ~2x as long per WU as expected, so it probably won't be downloading any more (and reporting these) until tonight.  Didn't get around to setting it to report immediately


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Both i7's up and running full bore WCG dedicated to C4CW. Maybe a little over 9k PPD I'm hoping. Crunching on!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

9k sounds about right.  Awesome dude


----------



## hat (Oct 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> Maybe a little over 9k PPD I'm hoping.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

hat said:


> http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss344/PippinxXx/Dragon Ball Z/vegeta-9000.png



that same pic came to mind when i read that 

If i can get a AM2/AM2+/AM3 CPU i will have another cruncher up.would like for it to be a low watt quad core but not sure that will happen


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

I might have a X2 up for grabs after the 13th/15th area. I'll let you know. It'd be cheap.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I might have a X2 up for grabs after the 13th/15th area. I'll let you know. It'd be cheap.



if things keep going how they are now i will still be sitting on $0  
but let me know anyways


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

It'd be like $20 shipped for you dude. IF you are still on hard times I'll only charge you shipping.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It'd be like $20 shipped for you dude. IF you are still on hard times I'll only charge you shipping.



thanks for the help. It just sucks not having a job.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

I was out of work for two weeks, I know your pain. I'm out $450 that I need very badly.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Very good chance I'll be getting a MSI GTX460 Cyclone tomorrow 

I'd really like to get CP's GX2, but my dad, in the name of saving power, has decreed that I can't get a GPU with a TDP of over 175w or 2 6-pin PCIe power connectors.  What BS :shadedshu

But $150 shipped AR for a GTX460 is just too good a deal to pass up....even though my GTX260 is almost good enough for anything I do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

Guys, I'm posting this in a way I can copy and paste into the F@H Team thread/WCG Team Thread as well.

I've got a really really bad cold so since I usually sleep with a fan at night to help with the heat in my room, I am now unable to do so or I wake up not being able to even breathe.  So for now I will be shutting down both rigs from any crunching/folding just for the night time so I can sleep without having to use the fan.  They'll be back up every morning.


----------



## Bow (Oct 3, 2010)

Hope you get well soon


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm posting this in a way I can copy and paste into the F@H Team thread/WCG Team Thread as well.
> 
> I've got a really really bad cold so since I usually sleep with a fan at night to help with the heat in my room, I am now unable to do so or I wake up not being able to even breathe.  So for now I will be shutting down both rigs from any crunching/folding just for the night time so I can sleep without having to use the fan.  They'll be back up every morning.



Totally understandable CP, I hope you feel better soon 

And a bit of an update on the rigs @ work:

Here's what the P4HT seems to be averaging:





And the C2D:





This C2D takes significantly longer per WU than mine does, but also gets significantly more points.  Strange


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry I have crap stats but rig restructuring here and due to running costs the duallies are being retired (again).

But I'll be here til just shy of my personal mil.....only right that I go home to actually pass the threshold.

Oh and one of my rigs took itself walkabout to Climate Prediction which has slowed me down some.


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2010)

hat said:


> http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss344/PippinxXx/Dragon Ball Z/vegeta-9000.png



  I should have seen that one coming!



[Ion] said:


> Very good chance I'll be getting a MSI GTX460 Cyclone tomorrow
> 
> I'd really like to get CP's GX2, but my dad, in the name of saving power, has decreed that I can't get a GPU with a TDP of over 175w or 2 6-pin PCIe power connectors.  What BS :shadedshu
> 
> But $150 shipped AR for a GTX460 is just too good a deal to pass up....even though my GTX260 is almost good enough for anything I do



GL, definitely get them if you can. I love my pair and I'm sure you won't be dissapointed.



Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm posting this in a way I can copy and paste into the F@H Team thread/WCG Team Thread as well.
> 
> I've got a really really bad cold so since I usually sleep with a fan at night to help with the heat in my room, I am now unable to do so or I wake up not being able to even breathe.  So for now I will be shutting down both rigs from any crunching/folding just for the night time so I can sleep without having to use the fan.  They'll be back up every morning.



Take care man. If you're up for trying a non-prescription cure.. have some whiskey in hot milk with honey. It tastes better than you think and will have you singing and dancing in no time


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Sorry I have crap stats but rig restructuring here and due to running costs the duallies are being retired (again).
> 
> But I'll be here til just shy of my personal mil.....only right that I go home to actually pass the threshold.
> 
> Oh and one of my rigs took itself walkabout to Climate Prediction which has slowed me down some.


Not much longer until you hit 1mil....and you're approaching it reasonably quickly!


KieX said:


> :
> GL, definitely get them if you can. I love my pair and I'm sure you won't be dissapointed.



Well, the one that was $150 AR is sold out....and the next cheapest one is over $175--more than I want to pay.

Looking more & more like I might get a GTS 450


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not much longer until you hit 1mil....and you're approaching it reasonably quickly!
> 
> 
> Well, the one that was $150 AR is sold out....and the next cheapest one is over $175--more than I want to pay.
> ...



They should still be very decent performers, certainly for the power they use.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not much longer until you hit 1mil....and you're approaching it reasonably quickly!
> 
> 
> Well, the one that was $150 AR is sold out....and the next cheapest one is over $175--more than I want to pay.
> ...



why not get the EVGA 460 768mb for $170 and free shipping
EVGA 768-P3-1360-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB ...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> why not get the EVGA 460 768mb for $170 and free shipping
> EVGA 768-P3-1360-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB ...



That's really a bit more than I want to spend.  My parents are already giving me hell about wanting to spend this much of *my money* on a new GPU....they think I should just get a 9600GT  :shadedshu

And $150 seems like a limit that they would be more OK with.....if you can find a GTX460 for sub-$150 AR, I'm super interested, but if not, I'll probably just go w/ a GTS450, or, if I can convince my dad to let me get a high-power GPU, CP's GX2.


*WCG is now set up on the PhII X4 955.  Stock clocks ATM due to shitty HSF.  Should be on ~24/6 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I actually ended up shutting the rigs down for five minutes, then felt bad and cranked them all back up.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

lol 

I should have the first set of WUs from the X4 955 within a couple hours 

On a less positive note, WCG may be running low on C4CW WUs, when the X4 955 picked up WUs it got about half a dozen of those, then said there were no more of those available, and got some other types


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol
> 
> I should have the first set of WUs from the X4 955 within a couple hours
> 
> On a less positive note, WCG may be running low on C4CW WUs, when the X4 955 picked up WUs it got about half a dozen of those, then said there were no more of those available, and got some other types



Damn, it's that challenge   Time to re stock!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah.....it could be.  However, it's worth noting that the X4 955 is the only computer to _not_ get all C4CWs.....my i7 has pulled down at least half a dozen since then, all are C4CW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah.....it could be.  However, it's worth noting that the X4 955 is the only computer to _not_ get all C4CWs.....my i7 has pulled down at least half a dozen since then, all are C4CW



Hmm, maybe it's just that rig.  Keep us posted.  I'll keep an eye on the rest of my rigs too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 3, 2010)

i have 8 more on mine, besides the 4 im running atm, so i think im covered for a couple of hours


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Every other rig is still getting C4CWs....so I don't know what's up


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

So it looks like I got a Phenom II X4 945 lined up. So the Athlon X2 will be going in Lauren's rig until I can get her a X4 later on.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice 

My X4 955 does right @ 2k PPD @ 3.5ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

IIRC this is my best day ever:






78k points and nearly a month of runtime!

A day and a half more like this and I'll have ruby in C4CW!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> IIRC this is my best day ever:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/epic win.png
> 
> 78k points and nearly a month of runtime!
> ...



You are doing great bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are doing great bro.



Thanks a ton 

It sure feels great 

Keep in mind though that about half of this is coming from GREASEMONKEY


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't set my computer to get only one task, but with everyone else switching for the challenge it has not picked up a Water WU in the past ~2 days


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I haven't set my computer to get only one task, but with everyone else switching for the challenge it has not picked up a Water WU in the past ~2 days



all of them must be getting taken 
I only have mine set for them and i still get them fine.
I have noticed that my PDD has dropped by about 2k :shadedshu I'm not liking that at all but it's for the challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Their PPD certainly is low....I only get ~45pts per WU on my i7 (vs ~65 claimed).  But I want that damn badge  

I'm willing to put up w/ lower PPD at least until I can get an emerald....maybe sapphire.  I'll have to see.  Sapphire just looks so awesome


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 4, 2010)

Well guys, it's looking like I'm about to build another X2 that I might be able to crunch on, it'll be for Lauren's parents, so I'll let you know if I'm going to be able to have it crunch or not.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, it's looking like I'm about to build another X2 that I might be able to crunch on, it'll be for Lauren's parents, so I'll let you know if I'm going to be able to have it crunch or not.



That would be cool 

I might be getting my dad (WCG: mpresler) to join TPU....he's doing ~1500-2k PPD ATM for IBM.  We'll see


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 4, 2010)

That would be cool as well. 

Yeah, Lauren's family seems all excited after seeing Lauren's computer come together.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

I can imagine 

Better yet, I might actually be able to get his computers converted over to my name (although this seems pretty unlikely).  But I'd say the chances are decent I'll be able to get him to switch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks a ton
> 
> It sure feels great
> 
> Keep in mind though that about half of this is coming from GREASEMONKEY



Well then you and GREASEMONKEY are doing great!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well then you and GREASEMONKEY are doing great!



Very much so 

I figure I'd probably be at a tad over 5k by myself, but as-is I'm right around 9-10k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very much so
> 
> I figure I'd probably be at a tad over 5k by myself, but as-is I'm right around 9-10k



That's awesome.  It's been very long since I got a day like that.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's awesome.  It's been very long since I got a day like that.



When you had the i7 I take it?

Funds permitting, you should get another one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> When you had the i7 I take it?
> 
> Funds permitting, you should get another one



Next year will be a better year.  I'm hoping to build what I've been wanting to build for a while.  If I do, I'll have some pie.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Their PPD certainly is low....I only get ~45pts per WU on my i7 (vs ~65 claimed).  But I want that damn badge



That is low. I get 72.6 vs 93 claimed on my i7. 3.03 hours. Good luck with the new badge.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> That is low. I get 72.6 vs 93 claimed on my i7. 3.03 hours. Good luck with the new badge.



I see the same numbers on my i7, ~75 awarded vs 95 claimed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Next year will be a better year.  I'm hoping to build what I've been wanting to build for a while.  If I do, I'll have some pie.


Best of luck 


mstenholm said:


> That is low. I get 72.6 vs 93 claimed on my i7. 3.03 hours. Good luck with the new badge.





theonedub said:


> I see the same numbers on my i7, ~75 awarded vs 95 claimed.








I'll try Windows later and see if it's because Linux is only using 7.5 threads


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

/shameless bragging


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

Just sent payment for my Phenom II x4 945.  

Can't wait to get it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just sent payment for my Phenom II x4 945.
> 
> Can't wait to get it.



Awesome, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just sent payment for my Phenom II x4 945.
> 
> Can't wait to get it.



congrats!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Great buy Randal


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

Now I play the waiting game. 

Oh, and if anyone else is looking for a X4, he has another for sale. 

[FS/FT][US] Big Mak's Big Sale! New Stuff all the ...


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Now I play the waiting game.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone else is looking for a X4, he has another for sale.
> 
> [FS/FT][US] Big Mak's Big Sale! New Stuff all the ...



jst waiting for parts or do ya need something else?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 5, 2010)

My i7 managed to produce 3 invalid and 19 inconclusive c4cw during the night. Am I the only one that suddenly have problems?


----------



## msgclb (Oct 5, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> My i7 managed to produce 3 invalid and 19 inconclusive c4cw during the night. Am I the only one that suddenly have problems?



It looks like one of my AMD quads had an invalid but I've got 17 inconclusive c4cw from mostly i7 Linux rigs but also some quads. 
In other projects I've seen inconclusive turn into valid after a few days. I'll be watching this.

This must be why I lost my cherry!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Now I play the waiting game.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone else is looking for a X4, he has another for sale.
> 
> [FS/FT][US] Big Mak's Big Sale! New Stuff all the ...



I just came across this yesterday and it caught my attention.  No money though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Only about half a dozen inconclusives, no invalids for me.  Everything (i7, 2xC2D, P4HT, PentM) and GREASEMONKEY's rigs doing C4CW


----------



## KieX (Oct 6, 2010)

It's getting colder in the UK at night, soon I'll be able to enjoy a good night's sleep :






(Fan is on full power and all windows open)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice temps  Im waiting for my turn. 



mstenholm said:


> My i7 managed to produce 3 invalid and 19 inconclusive c4cw during the night. Am I the only one that suddenly have problems?



No invalids here either


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

KieX said:


> It's getting colder in the UK at night, soon I'll be able to enjoy a good night's sleep :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101005/temps.jpg
> (Fan is on full power and all windows open)



 I'm oh so jealous!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm oh so jealous!



Getting into the upper 40s & lower 50s overnight here 

Topped out at 68F today


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

remember thats celcius lol  

not your regular fahrenheit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remember thats celcius lol
> 
> not your regular fahrenheit



its still much lower.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

My Phenom II X4 945 shipped today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My Phenom II X4 945 shipped today.



Where's it coming from?  You should have it this week right?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

Should be here Friday or Saturday. Monday at the latest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Should be here Friday or Saturday. Monday at the latest.



Awesome.  Another four cores for WCG?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

F**K YEAH

The X4 and the X2 will be crunching as much as they can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> F**K YEAH
> 
> The X4 and the X2 will be crunching as much as they can.



That's the spirit my young one.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, it's my way of giving back for all this hardware people gave, or cut me a deal on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hey, it's my way of giving back for all this hardware people gave, or cut me a deal on.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Nice temps  Im waiting for my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> No invalids here either



My GPU stop folding at the same time so I suspect a win7 update. I'm in Nigeria at to moment so further investigation have to wait.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

what is it that you do for a living my fellow dane, been wondering about that lol


----------



## theonedub (Oct 6, 2010)

May I ask what brings you to Nigeria? 

^ beat me to it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2010)

ah, dont wonder, Mstenholm is a Lord of War, and has quite a lot of work to do... Denmark,Columbia, Jerusalem, Mexico, Egypt,Russia... and Nigera... the Man travels internationally!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what is it that you do for a living my fellow dane, been wondering about that lol



I work for a company that makes cement factories. The job takes me around the world 150 days a year.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2010)

Just added 600MHz to the effort today. I put my server with the Celeron 430 in it back to work as I had no luck selling it... and I decided I would try the 800 -> 1066 BSEL mod to get it to 266FSB, as the motherboard is shit and clocking in the BIOS yields a 200MHz increase to 2GHz max. The mod was successful and I am running a 6 hour linpack on it right now to see if it comes back strong (which I think it will).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Just added 600MHz to the effort today. I put my server with the Celeron 430 in it back to work as I had no luck selling it... and I decided I would try the 800 -> 1066 BSEL mod to get it to 266FSB, as the motherboard is shit and clocking in the BIOS yields a 200MHz increase to 2GHz max. The mod was successful and I am running a 6 hour linpack on it right now to see if it comes back strong (which I think it will).



Nice 
I hope to be getting 1 or 2 more duals up and going @ work Friday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

ION is turning into a powerhouse cruncher


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

It's starting to get cold again....I might bust out the phase for a heater lol

Might as well it would cost the same to heat the house lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 7, 2010)

I used my rig to heat my room last winter, worked great. I wonder how two rigs will warm this room up.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 7, 2010)

i will get an e2140 rig the next few days... will try the bsel and vid mod for it too, the board has not much real OC options
thanks for mentioning it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ION is turning into a powerhouse cruncher


TY 

Now to become a powerhouse cruncher without GREASEMONKEY's help.  Should be getting up the C2Q Q6600 again before too long...IIRC that was not quite 1.5k 


Velvet Wafer said:


> i will get an e2140 rig the next few days... will try the bsel and vid mod for it too, the board has not much real OC options
> thanks for mentioning it





I have a very, very strange occurrence for you guys, relating to C4CW on my i7 under Win7 and Ubuntu.

First, we have Win7.  Not quite 4 hrs per WU, ~95-100 claimed credits, ~75 granted.





Approximately 20 points per hour per thread.

Next, we have Ubuntu 10.10 RC.  ~2.5hrs per WU, ~60 claimed credits, ~45 granted.




Approximately 18 points per hour per thread.

Now, why this huge difference in runtime and pointage?  It's the exact same setup (3,83ghz i7 860, 2GB DDR3 1456 dual-channel).  Only difference is OS.

The Win7 setup gets slightly more points per hour, which is what I would expect, because it uses all 8 threads, vs ~7.5 under Ubuntu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

You have the motivation to be one bro


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will get an e2140 rig the next few days... will try the bsel and vid mod for it too, the board has not much real OC options
> thanks for mentioning it



It's real easy. I just bought a windows defogger repair kit (~$13 as opposed to ~$20 for a conductive ink pen) and used the conductive paint to connect the pins. Electrical tape is your friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You have the motivation to bone bro



lol   

My goal is to get pie at least once a week, I figure with 2 quads, 2 duals, an i7, and some assorted other stuff that shouldn't be unreasonable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol
> 
> My goal is to get pie at least once a week, I figure with 2 quads, 2 duals, an i7, and some assorted other stuff that shouldn't be unreasonable



Damn iPhone :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

t3h BONEMASTAHHHH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> t3h BONEMASTAHHHH



I wouldn't mind being called that.  I shall specify I only bone chicks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I have a very, very strange occurrence for you guys, relating to C4CW on my i7 under Win7 and Ubuntu.
> 
> First, we have Win7.  Not quite 4 hrs per WU, ~95-100 claimed credits, ~75 granted.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/i7win7.png
> ...



maybe ubuntu is more efficient, but uses lesser threads from your proc... i only can guess, because i dont really know much about linux distributions in any form 

the free e2140 rig, i just got, has 2x2gb sticks ddr-800!  these alone are worth quite a bit! 



hat said:


> It's real easy. I just bought a windows defogger repair kit (~$13 as opposed to ~$20 for a conductive ink pen) and used the conductive paint to connect the pins. Electrical tape is your friend.



You indeed are right my friend!
i popped out the e2140, went into the kitchen and got me little bit of aluminium foil, went to my tool bag and took out the Ponal wood glue... i then created this:




i popped back in, and it works happily at 266fsb, with 1.22v.... i might try more later, if im confident of its stability
again, thanks again, for reminding me in exactly the right moment !
(sry for the flashed pic, just took a quick snap )



Chicken Patty said:


> I wouldn't mind being called that.  I shall specify I only bone chicks



you bone them?:




EWWW thats mean^^ i prefer my girls alive, and unbutchered


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn iPhone :shadedshu


lol.
Do that on my Droid all the time too 


(FIH) The Don said:


> t3h BONEMASTAHHHH


 


Velvet Wafer said:


> maybe ubuntu is more efficient, but uses lesser threads from your proc... i only can guess, because i dont really know much about linux distributions in any form
> 
> the free e2140 rig, i just got, has 2x2gb sticks ddr-800!  these alone are worth quite a bit!
> ~snip~



I really have no idea, I'm going to stay with Win7 because the PPD is ever so slightly better, and it runs FAH-GPU better.

Nice w/ the E2140 rig, I hope that can boost up your PPD.  I'm coming for you, and I won't stop:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol.
> Do that on my Droid all the time too
> 
> 
> ...



i hope so, and im glad you are finally getting around to really push me off my rank
that was a promise, you made quite a while ago! 
I have no I7, and the best possible happening is, that i aquire 2x 5000+ X2s,1 or 2 e7400 + some random 65nm cpu, if someone has one and is willing to give it to me for a small bargain/free
i dont think im able to hold you back much longer, even boinc tells me i only have 72 days left... if i throw in the e2140 rig, i may be able to make that 90 days,about 3 months.
Your chances are good, especially because i plan to use all my current money to buy me 2 used gtx 275... the 2x 8800GT simply dont cut it anymore, and the more often i see pixelated models, i hate it  i want 1920x1080 AND AA, dammit!


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> aluminium foil



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Why didn't I think of this? I spent $13 on a windows defogger repair kit to get the electrically conductive paint


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

hat said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Why didn't I think of this? I spent $13 on a windows defogger repair kit to get the electrically conductive paint



my method was prone not to work, and only now, that it does work, its the better method.
but i still bet your mod cant be accidently removed so easily like mine... i also will get problems when trying the vid mod, because of the small amount of space available to glue there in the midst of it all. 
i will try the 1333 mod tho, should not be too hard to glue a small stripe down there


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hope so, and im glad you are finally getting around to really push me off my rank
> that was a promise, you made quite a while ago!
> I have no I7, and the best possible happening is, that i aquire 2x 5000+ X2s,1 or 2 e7400 + some random 65nm cpu, if someone has one and is willing to give it to me for a small bargain/free
> i dont think im able to hold you back much longer, even boinc tells me i only have 72 days left... if i throw in the e2140 rig, i may be able to make that 90 days,about 3 months.
> Your chances are good, especially because i plan to use all my current money to buy me 2 used gtx 275... the 2x 8800GT simply dont cut it anymore, and the more often i see pixelated models, i hate it  i want 1920x1080 AND AA, dammit!



I hope so too.  I figure it shouldn't be too long, I still have more unexploited power @ work 

4 more duals for you should be enough though 

And consider GTS450s, they're far better in FAH, and about the same for games.  Or 2 GTX460s.  I'm going to replace my (damaged) GTX260 with a GTS450 before too long


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I hope so too.  I figure it shouldn't be too long, I still have more unexploited power @ work
> 
> 4 more duals for you should be enough though
> 
> And consider GTS450s, they're far better in FAH, and about the same for games.  Or 2 GTX460s.  I'm going to replace my (damaged) GTX260 with a GTS450 before too long



yeah, me 2, but its nearly impossible to get boinc on the rigs down there without installing it hidden, as service... my mum sadly knows what the blue boinc symbol means 

hell no, first, i wont throw nvidia more money in their hungry throats, by buying new stuff of them, if its evidable. second, i get the 275s for about 100 euro each. and third, i dont fold, since i found out that folding really kills your cards, whereas crunching does not kill your proc/mobo/ram that fast. my first semi dead 9500gt was enough for me, no clue if folding damaged it, but its possible... it will fold, and run aero perfectly... but dont try to game, you get CTDs all the time. and it did not do that when i started using it (it was merely half a year old when the crashes began) 
thanks for you trying to help me, but this time, i guess, im set 
(I get the cards together with a hd 4870x2 for a very,very,very good price from a really awesome member and cruncher )


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Ah, well, the people @ work don't care.  My mom doesn't want it on her system, but it would only be ~250 PPD, so it's not a huge loss.

And I haven't had any GPUs killed by FAH, so I run it.  And I'd happily pay nV for a GTS450 (planning on doing so)....I refuse to get an ATI card.  And I'd rather get a new card w/ a warranty, just in case


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, well, the people @ work don't care.  My mom doesn't want it on her system, but it would only be ~250 PPD, so it's not a huge loss.
> 
> And I haven't had any GPUs killed by FAH, so I run it.  And I'd happily pay nV for a GTS450 (planning on doing so)....I refuse to get an ATI card.  And I'd rather get a new card w/ a warranty, just in case



You lucky one^^ sadly my mum is the vice-boss of the office, so no one cares... except her

Not yet. i remember, how one of the top tier folders stated, he had boxes of dead VGAs, only due to folding. seemed logical, i barely saw games using a card to 100%

Why do you get yourself a single gts 450, when you got 1920x1080p?
That thing is a little weaker than a gtx 260 (only a small margin, but take a look yourself)
TPU review GTS 450
So, i dont think a gtx 275 will be comparable, it will be faster by a small, but relevant amount
also, look at the SLIed GTS 450.. compared to a 295 (2x 275 on 1/2 pcbs) they are 23% slower
Even tho i dont understand how someone could boycot ATI,and have any Arguments for that
you clearly got a point tho with the RMA... surely an RMA would be better, but my current  8800gt are also used, and they did never act up... its a risk i have to take, but therefore i get the performance much cheaper, then when i had bought anything new. I guess its each ones personal thing, but if you dont risk anything, you wont win anything... true in the whole life, in my opinion


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

There aren't a ton of rigs there that I have permission to use, only about half a dozen duals, but it's better than nothing.
Why does your mom care?

Fundamentally, I only have $150 to spend ATM.  I think I'll get 1 GTS450 now, and if that turns out to not be enough, get a 2nd one w/ Christmas funds.  I think it'll be OK though, a GTS250 is almost enough.

One reason I don't use ATi is I use Linux as my main OS, and ATi Linux support is vastly inferior to nV.  Approximately equal cards are far slower, and the ATI drivers are unstable as hell.  And it's just personal preference, I've always preferred nV


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> There aren't a ton of rigs there that I have permission to use, only about half a dozen duals, but it's better than nothing.
> Why does your mom care?
> 
> Fundamentally, I only have $150 to spend ATM.  I think I'll get 1 GTS450 now, and if that turns out to not be enough, get a 2nd one w/ Christmas funds.  I think it'll be OK though, a GTS250 is almost enough.
> ...



that are 12 cores... sounds not too shabby

Because my mom doesnt want the electricity cost of crunching rigs in her working place... i have to pay 40€ a month to be allowed crunching here, my part for the electricity bill

yeah, if you dont need AA you probably wont need more than one... but AA is the most crucial, and most expensive (€) feature you can activate. It easily cuts your fps in half or third, as you may know 

Oh, i didnt knew that... can be, i only use ubuntu for emergency cases to replace broken DLLs in Windows. But now im wiser again, should i one day use linux


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Well that's reasonable then....where I work, there's a fixed rate, so they don't care 

And I'm going to be phasing in the rigs @ work slowly....boss's request 

I typically like medium settings and then 2-4x AA, which generally works fine on my GTX260, so I figure that it should be fine on the GTS450 as well.  We'll see.  If not, it's only a couple months until I could get a 2nd, and I could always play @ 1680x1050 if needed for now 
I haven't booted Windows on my laptop since August, I love Ubuntu here, I have it customized to look like a Mac.  Have most of the people @ school convinced that I'm running OS X 

Aside from the top bar, it's a pretty damn good clone IMO


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Saw this and just had to get a pic and post it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

hahahah anice  

sooo 1337!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

lol, thanks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well that's reasonable then....where I work, there's a fixed rate, so they don't care
> 
> And I'm going to be phasing in the rigs @ work slowly....boss's request
> 
> ...



Sounds nice, much free power for you 

ah,alright! im addicted to maxed out settings and unpixelated edges at 1920x1080, so our preference is kinda different!  i guess then, one will be fine in nearly all games

Ubuntu is definetly good looking, and i believe you that you were able to trick them....most of them havent even seen OS X in real, and most of them are probably not the smartest electronic consumers


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Most of them aren't, they see a dock and the buttons in the left corner and think it's a Mac 

And I've had shitty cards for so long that a GTX260 or GTS450 is just so nice.  Was on an 8800GTS G80 until recently


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Most of them aren't, they see a dock and the buttons in the left corner and think it's a Mac
> 
> And I've had shitty cards for so long that a GTX260 or GTS450 is just so nice.  Was on an 8800GTS G80 until recently



hey dont blame that 8800 gts! 
my secondary rig ran fairly good on all maxxed out besides AA, on 1280x1024...
but yeah, for higher resolutions its definetly too weak!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm just saying that for me, a GTX260 is fine, so a GTS450 should be as well.

In terms of crunching, Windows 7 definitely seems to be giving better PPD than Ubuntu.....


----------



## hat (Oct 9, 2010)

Guys, I might be replacing the 2.4GHz BSEL-modded Celeron 430 in my server with a Pentium E2160 (which I will also BSEL mod to 2.4GHz), depending on what happens in the near future. A few things have to fall into place before I can do it.

Should I get the E2160 and it works out, I'll offer up my Celeron 430 to a fellow cruncher for the cost of shipping. As said before it is BSEL modded so it will boot at 266FSB by default (tested stable with 6 hours of OCCT Linpack), but I can easily remove the mod if requested.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

Got my Phenom II x4 945 crunching last night for the team, as well as my old Athlon X2 5000 in Lauren's rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

whether it's the offer from HAT or the new quad from Randal,   Gotta love TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

hat said:


> Guys, I might be replacing the 2.4GHz BSEL-modded Celeron 430 in my server with a Pentium E2160 (which I will also BSEL mod to 2.4GHz), depending on what happens in the near future. A few things have to fall into place before I can do it.
> 
> Should I get the E2160 and it works out, I'll offer up my Celeron 430 to a fellow cruncher for the cost of shipping. As said before it is BSEL modded so it will boot at 266FSB by default (tested stable with 6 hours of OCCT Linpack), but I can easily remove the mod if requested.


Very generous!


Radical_Edward said:


> Got my Phenom II x4 945 crunching last night for the team, as well as my old Athlon X2 5000 in Lauren's rig.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/402a74ad.jpg


Awesome!! 

Now OC that sucka!  3.5ghz at least!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

No OC quite yet, still have some playing around with it to do.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

undervolting is a good start, for example my 955 needed about 1.2v for 3ghz, so i think thats a good undervolting goal for the beginning


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> undervolting is a good start, for example my 955 needed about 1.2v for 3ghz, so i think thats a good undervolting goal for the beginning


My X4 955 was 1,35v stock @ 3,2ghz, it would do 3,5ghz @ 1.3v IIRC


Radical_Edward said:


> No OC quite yet, still have some playing around with it to do.



Keep us posted


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My X4 955 was 1,35v stock @ 3,2ghz, it would do 3,5ghz @ 1.3v IIRC
> 
> 
> Keep us posted



that should be about the clocks i also reached on that volts


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

I was able to get 3,8ghz @ 1,45v, and temps were OK on the H50, but even w/ my cooling system for the VRMs, they were hot as hell, so I usually ran @ 3,5


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was able to get 3,8ghz @ 1,45v, and temps were OK on the H50, but even w/ my cooling system for the VRMs, they were hot as hell, so I usually ran @ 3,5



hey thats my 24/7 clock! my vrms are only warm tho, luckily... the cooling of the board and the added 120mm fan do their work definetly


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

I had a $60 mATX 785G board...no VRM cooling by default.  I added a small heatsink & fan and it was still really hot.  So 3.8ghz was just for benching


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I had a $60 mATX 785G board...no VRM cooling by default.  I added a small heatsink & fan and it was still really hot.  So 3.8ghz was just for benching



i benched until 4.2, but that was only possible one time, with room temperature under 10c , and idle temps of about 18c


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

lol, that's pretty awesome 

We should have some nice ~5c weather within the next 2 months, that's about 20c under ambient in my room, so it'll be interesting to see what I can do w/ my i7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol, that's pretty awesome
> 
> We should have some nice ~5c weather within the next 2 months, that's about 20c under ambient in my room, so it'll be interesting to see what I can do w/ my i7



about 4.2 ghz max i would guess... that seems the border, where most quads tend to say goodbye, stabilitywise


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

I've had it at 4.15ghz before, but temps were through the roof....BT got an i7 870 to 4.4ghz on a $120 board, so it'll be interesting to see what I can do


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've had it at 4.15ghz before, but temps were through the roof....BT got an i7 870 to 4.4ghz on a $120 board, so it'll be interesting to see what I can do



sounds pretty nice, 4,4ghz is a little above normal i think... as long as i can remember i never got 4 ghz stable for a extended period of time... benching? no problem.... but letting the thing crunch, that mostly hold about 1 day until the crashing began


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

It would be interesting to see if I could break 20k PPD w/ normal SMP2 in FAH...I think so, considering I've gotten 17.5k @ 3.8ghz.

And see if I could break 35k in WCG....again, I think so, I've gotten ~30k


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It would be interesting to see if I could break 20k PPD w/ normal SMP2 in FAH...I think so, considering I've gotten 17.5k @ 3.8ghz.
> 
> And see if I could break 35k in WCG....again, I think so, I've gotten ~30k



your a powerhourse ATM but i also bet your electric bill will be pretty hefty 
what do you pay for the rigs per month?


----------



## Bow (Oct 10, 2010)

Went and saw Roger Waters perform The Wall last night.  All I can say is Fucking Amazing.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2010)

You lucky son of A $#%.  I saw the floyd In vancover without Roger.

Note to the team.  I will be giving my hp to a co worker,  he wants a rig for internet and i just can't look at that thing any longer.  I will tell him that it must crunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your a powerhourse ATM but i also bet your electric bill will be pretty hefty
> what do you pay for the rigs per month?



'Bout $20 a month.  Only have 1 desktop & 2 laptops going here, the rest are outsourced


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

*TPU's Prize Rig*

Sorry it took so long but here's some pics of the Prize computer for the Crunching Contest!
Currently it's folding and crunching 24/7!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Sorry it took so long but here's some pics of the Prize computer for the Crunching Contest!
> Currently it's folding and crunching 24/7!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/DSCF1875.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/DSCF1880.jpg



What happened to the prize PSU?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

It was the last thing I was waiting on and i jst had to get it up and crunching so i threw that one in it lol! Hope it's okay?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> It was the last thing I was waiting on and i jst had to get it up and crunching so i threw that one in it lol! Hope it's okay?



Fine with me, was just wondering what happened to it since I didn't see it in the rig.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Fine with me, was just wondering what happened to it since I didn't see it in the rig.



it's gonna go into the next rig


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Sorry it took so long but here's some pics of the Prize computer for the Crunching Contest!
> Currently it's folding and crunching 24/7!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/DSCF1875.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/DSCF1880.jpg



Looks really nice!


----------



## KieX (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Sorry it took so long but here's some pics of the Prize computer for the Crunching Contest!
> Currently it's folding and crunching 24/7!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/DSCF1875.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/DSCF1880.jpg



Nice to see it all together 

Those parts certainly travelled a fair few miles to come together hehe.


@anyone with an AMD X6: if intel i7 is a furnace and an AMD X2 is an ice cube.. how hot is an overclocked X6?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

About the same power usage as an OCed i7...maybe even a little more, but with a H50 or similar, still ~50c load (vs ~75c on my i7)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Sorry it took so long but here's some pics of the Prize computer for the Crunching Contest!
> Currently it's folding and crunching 24/7!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/DSCF1875.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/DSCF1880.jpg



I really appreciate you using the prize rig for WCG and F@H. Great job, glad someone like you won it


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere am glad too crunch with you.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> garyinhere am glad too crunch with you.



I'm Proud to be apart of this team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Nice to see it all together
> 
> Those parts certainly travelled a fair few miles to come together hehe.
> 
> ...



According to HW Monitor, it calculated my X6  at 3.8 GHz to use more power than my i7 at 3.8 GHz.  Why?

1.3v+ for the x6 at 3.8 GHz

1.18v for the i7 at 3.8 GHz.  Uses much less voltage.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, but what are the temps?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, but what are the temps?



Load temps on the i7 were 54-55ºc  on air.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

What about your X6?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What about your X6?



Don't recall but now at default clocks (3.2 GHz @ 1.308v) it is at 46ºc.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, I had about 3 hours of downtime on the i7 earlier, but it's back up now.  Good news is that I cleaned the dust out of the H50 and temps are down from the mid 70s to lower 60s 

And I now have both GPUs folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I had about 3 hours of downtime on the i7 earlier, but it's back up now.  Good news is that I cleaned the dust out of the H50 and temps are down from the mid 70s to lower 60s
> 
> And I now have both GPUs folding



I remember when I cleaned the coolers in my rigs a while back.  Saw a total of like 40ºc lower between both rigs


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow.  There was a ton of dust in the H50....far more than I would think would be possible after ~3 months of use.  Very glad that I cleaned it out...much nicer temps!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow.  There was a ton of dust in the H50....far more than I would think would be possible after ~3 months of use.  Very glad that I cleaned it out...much nicer temps!



My house is like a dust farm.  Two weeks ago I cleaned my rad on the 2nd rig, and now you can't see the core


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

Well guys I have some annoying news... 

I'm currently sick as heck and I'm unsure how much crunching the X4 and X2 will be doing over the next few days, until I recover at least.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys I have some annoying news...
> 
> I'm currently sick as heck and I'm unsure how much crunching the X4 and X2 will be doing over the next few days, until I recover at least.



Just a cold or what?  Hope you get better soon bro.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

Sore throat, runny noise, sinus infection, and coughing. Oh and that total general feeling of crap.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sore throat, runny noise, sinus infection, and coughing. Oh and that total general feeling of crap.



sounds like what i had just a week ago.... strange? not if you know what the pharma industry does to rise their sales

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2006/virus-battery.html

nice example for virus engineering! notice the date^^


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

Seems it's going around in my area... I got it from a coworker.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

Lot of people have been getting sick lately including myself.  The cold is on it's way out in my case, but I had it for a good two weeks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Seems it's going around in my area... I got it from a coworker.



its highly infective, once i had it, i started infecting all people around me, to different grades tho...it doesnt look like its highly airborne, but i think its very easy to spread over drip infection...meaning drinking the same drink, get coughed/sneezed on, kisses and so on


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My house is like a dust farm.  Two weeks ago I cleaned my rad on the 2nd rig, and now you can't see the core


Well, I had it under my desk, which didn't exactly help.  Now on top of the desk (see pics below)


Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys I have some annoying news...
> 
> I'm currently sick as heck and I'm unsure how much crunching the X4 and X2 will be doing over the next few days, until I recover at least.



Sorry to hear that  

Changed my caseless setup a bit:









I have it in a more stable position (horizontal vs vertical) and it's better set up for when I'll have 3 GPUs in there.  H50 rad is surprisingly stable.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lot of people have been getting sick lately including myself.  The cold is on it's way out in my case, but I had it for a good two weeks.



all of the sickness talk. 
It's going around in this area too. 

my rig was down for awhile this weekend. I came home to find both of my Yate loons on my CPU heatsink dead and a black screen saying "CPU fan error 1"  
some how i need to pull some fans out of my ass. I am now using my spare fans that i was going to use for the other rig i am building(waiting on ram and CPU). atleast the i7 isn't down any more.

also i got another new gf the other one pissed me off so she got replaced. I'm not going to fuck around and get stuck in a bad relationship again


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

I've found that life can be easier without a significant other.  No GF yet, gives me more time to tinker with stuff and more money to spend on PC hardware 

Sorry to hear about both of those


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 11, 2010)

I am going too HELL.  just off the phone with  a crush.  She called me.  Divorced and has a nice new house.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

[QUOTE='[Ion];2052162'*]I've found that life can be easier without a significant other.*  No GF yet, gives me more time to tinker with stuff and more money to spend on PC hardware 

Sorry to hear about both of those [/QUOTE]

I find that so true but i tend to be one of those people that has to always be with someone. 

to stay somewhat on topic i am going to try and oil the fans up when i have time and see if it brings them back to life. I don't think i oiled them very good when i put them back together after painting the blades. this time i will take my time.

Onedub did you happen to send the ram out yet?

BLK you manage to get the CPU sent yet? 

and thanks again to both of you guys for helping me out 


@MJK get with it then  you can worry about going to hell later(like when you get there )
i found out today my new gf is bi so that means a 3-way wouldn't be much of a problem


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I find that so true but i tend to be one of those people that has to always be with someone.
> 
> to stay somewhat on topic i am going to try and oil the fans up when i have time and see if it brings them back to life. I don't think i oiled them very good when i put them back together after painting the blades. this time i will take my time.
> 
> ...



are you on a build... need parts i might have some


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2010)

I had some personal issues to attend to all Friday so I missed last call at the PO. Will get sent out tomorrow morning for sure POS.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

What rig are you building Tim?  The dual that unlocks to a quad with the right board?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 11, 2010)

nothing like double down


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What rig are you building Tim?  The dual that unlocks to a quad with the right board?


yes that would be the one. going to use it as a dual for awhile till i can get a board to unlock it.



theonedub said:


> I had some personal issues to attend to all Friday so I missed last call at the PO. Will get sent out tomorrow morning for sure POS.


thank you. things happen bro hope everything is cool now. 


garyinhere said:


> are you on a build... need parts i might have some



The only thing i need now would be 120mm fans since my yates died.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Would a 140 work?  I think I have a XION 140mm somewhere that I'm not using


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Would a 140 work?  I think I have a XION 140mm somewhere that I'm not using



i could replace the tricool that is in the front of my case with a 140(it fits 120 and 140 in the front) then i could use the tricool in the other build. So yes it would work but if it makes alot of noise or has LEDs then no thanks

btw i am already running a 140mm CM in the front so having 2 140's would be kinda nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

It's sorta loud and has LEDs.  Sorry


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh Tim...
Real Love does not work like you think it does. (no offense, thats an experience thing... hell, i made enough errors myself regarding that)

If there is not one Girl, thats haunting your dreams, that you cant forget, and that keeps sneaking into your mind and your thoughts... well then, no Realationship you ever had, was more than a Crush...

The things you state, they sound so much like my not-anymore-girlfriend, and your actings seem to be very similar, also. She probably has BPD, and i needed 6 years to get to know that... she never told me, she probably didnt even knew. She knew there was something wrong with her. Just not, what.

I can tell you, if you dont know someone has BPD, you wont notice... they seem totally normal, just that in Friendships or Relations these People tend to drop out when they see their personal level is reached... then they seem totally egoistic,even egocentric and dead ignorant to outstanders, but in the belief of these People there saving themself! (sadly thats naturally plain wrong.. there are very,very few which can help themselves, they tend to worsen their life, by doing what they think is right and will help them, and then blame others for it,when they fail. They can even make things up,or tune facts, just not to feel bad about something. It can be treated fairly easily but there are millions that are undetected, and that will never realise their problem. 
Getting a feeling of sheer unwellness and fear, when no one is around, or when youre single, seems normal to them.
at least, thats what i was able to determine thru my life with about 50% mentally damaged people

i hope you dont feel attacked or patronized, but i felt i can kinda tell you a few things, about stuff that would interest you too


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's sorta loud and has LEDs.  Sorry



What color are the LEDs?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What color are the LEDs?



Pretty sure they're blue.  Why?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2010)

Always looking for a white LED fan, would have donated a blue LED 140mm Azza in exchange


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah, well, haven't seen any of those.  I had a couple green ones that I used in my last SLI build, but other than that the only color ones I've had are blue.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2010)

My guess is I will have to go retail for one eventually, seems like no one wants to sell them. 


**Looking for any 120mm or 140mm fan with LEDS.  ***


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay latest cruncher added:






Moved "old faithful" to the Antec Nine Hundred I had lying around:





Still need to work on cable management, but not to concerned at this point. Couldn't install the EK wb I got as one of the screws has no threads





Hopefully can find one at Lowes or Home Depot...


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2010)

Alternatively, see if you can find a tap and die set at home depot and thread it yourself! Of course, you'll need a vice too.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay latest cruncher added:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/IMG_0114.jpg
> 
> Moved "old faithful" to the Antec Nine Hundred I had lying around:
> ...



Might just have to post that screw on Failblog 

That caseless setup looks far nicer than the mess I have on my desk.  But I'm just using a mobo tray from a 1997 IBM, so I guess I don't expect it to look nice


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Just realized I'm top-3000 in the world again:





And my 24hr average is _so close_ to being OVER 9000!!11!!1!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Keep it up [ION]


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Will do, thanks 

Top-1000 would be really cool, I figure that it should be possible at some point


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a bit of a task but nothing is impossible.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

That's my opinion.  My dad made top-1000 at one point with just ~5k PPD at the time.  I figure that if I'm able to get up to ~10k PPD (should be possible within 9-12 months) then if I can maintain that, top-1000 should be easy.  Maybe even w/ my current setup (not counting GM's setups)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Like I said, nothing is impossible.  Set your goals and go for it.  Do that and you'll have anything you want in life.  It's cool your dad crunched.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh, he still does.  But his PPD is down now, not quite sure why.  His WCG name is mpresler.  I learned about WCG through him, so I'm very greatful that he crunches.  I've been trying to get him to join TPU's WCG team, but so far with no success


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

What team does he crunch for?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

IBM RTP (stats here)

I have a cruncher down for now, the power cord for my laptop has died.  My dad said he might have a spare, in which case it would be coming back on in about 5 hours, but if not it'll be a couple days.  Just to let you guys know


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Laptop is back up, I managed to piece together a power cord for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Laptop is back up, I managed to piece together a power cord for it



About time you used your head


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> About time you used your head



Hey, I was at school 

I used half of one of the spare cords for the X31 (part that goes from the brick to the wall) and then the other half of the cord from the T400 and now it'll charge 

Only lost ~3 hours of crunching time.  Not bad IMO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hey, I was at school
> 
> I used half of one of the spare cords for the X31 (part that goes from the brick to the wall) and then the other half of the cord from the T400 and now it'll charge
> 
> Only lost ~3 hours of crunching time.  Not bad IMO



Not at all.  The world needs more people like you.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not at all.  The world needs more people like you.



I was just like "Hmm, I wonder what part is bad?  I think I have a spare cord for my X31.  Let's see what I can do with it", and it worked.  Much to my surprise, I expected the transformer to be dead.

Speaking of the X31, it's been going strong for over 2 weeks with no signs of stopping:





It just submitted about 2 days of work, it disconnected from the WiFi over the weekend and was on the last WU in it's buffer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was just like "Hmm, I wonder what part is bad?  I think I have a spare cord for my X31.  Let's see what I can do with it", and it worked.  Much to my surprise, I expected the transformer to be dead.
> 
> Speaking of the X31, it's been going strong for over 2 weeks with no signs of stopping:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/triton.png
> ...



I'm surprised you don't have your toaster crunching.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm surprised you don't have your toaster crunching.



if it had a processor im sure he would


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2010)

@VW to avoid getting too far off topic i just wanted to say thank you for some insight and something to consider. 
@CP my toaster crunches.I have it crunching 4 slices


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if it had a processor im sure he would



Who says you need a processor? 



p_o_s_pc said:


> @VW to avoid getting too far off topic i just wanted to say thank you for some insight and something to consider.
> @CP my toaster crunches.I have it crunching 4 slices



Sissy, meet my Toaster Deluxe X6


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm surprised you don't have your toaster crunching.


lol
Power usage & acoustics are nice, and if it's going to be on all the time, why not crunch 


Chicken Patty said:


> Who says you need a processor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone knows *real men* have toasters with 8 slots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol
> Power usage & acoustics are nice, and if it's going to be on all the time, why not crunch
> 
> 
> ...



damn I looked and couldn't find it!   I was actually looking for one with eight and a quick search didn't yield me that find.  Oh well, guess I'm not a real men for now.  :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @VW to avoid getting too far off topic i just wanted to say thank you for some insight and something to consider.
> @CP my toaster crunches.I have it crunching 4 slices



No Problem, if i can help a buddy just thru my own pain and errors,and with my slim experience... i will gladly do that
Just dont think youre right, there always 2 sides of the medal... try to find out the other side first, so can judge correctly


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn I looked and couldn't find it!   I was actually looking for one with eight and a quick search didn't yield me that find.  Oh well, guess I'm not a real men for now.  :shadedshu



lol 

Really a shame there isn't a BOINC/WCG app for Android, I'd love to put my Droid to use.  It spends most of it's time sitting on my desk plugged in when it could be doing something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol
> 
> Really a shame there isn't a BOINC/WCG app for Android, I'd love to put my Droid to use.  It spends most of it's time sitting on my desk plugged in when it could be doing something



Same goes for my iPhone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

i wonder how much ppd those new nvidia tegra phones/pads/gadgets would do ???


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Not much I bet.  Significantly less than even my PentM, and that's a slow system


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2010)

i wish i could crunch or fold on my Zune HD. It uses a nvidia Tegra IIRC


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

man, i seem to be the lucky one here! 
id rather would get me some netbook and a carrying bag for it, than getting me a smartphone
Atoms crunch very efficient for their energy footprint


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Mobile C2Ds are also quite nice, ~700 PPD for ~30w [entire system power draw].  Better PPD/W than an OCed i7 8xx, might even be better than an OCed 32nm hex-core


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Mobile C2Ds are also quite nice, ~700 PPD for ~30w [entire system power draw].  Better PPD/W than an OCed i7 8xx, might even be better than an OCed 32nm hex-core



you maybe have to get a few used c2d laptops then for a real efficient farm 
10 pieces are 7000ppd but only 300w 

btw, a total offtopic question

does the Hacker-pseudonym "Archangel" rings any bells here? seems to be 30 years in business, and pretty badass... i wondered i heard his name the first time today 
but it also seems that on win98 the win.ini beared his name, and that of other hackers... as if a buddy at MS placed them there as credit...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Heh, I'd much rather assemble 2 OCed i7 rigs, that would be ~500w for ~9-10k PPD, and cost far less 

You'd have to pay a ton for electric for the laptop farm to pay off


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Heh, I'd much rather assemble 2 OCed i7 rigs, that would be ~500w for ~9-10k PPD, and cost far less
> 
> You'd have to pay a ton for electric for the laptop farm to pay off



i just meant! now the i3 and i5 are the top intel mobile processors, i bet these c2d things get sold pretty cheap now
one oced i7 rig is 5000ppd? i never knew, thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

I get in the mid 4ks from mine, CP said he got right @ 5k @ 4ghz 

I still think that there has to be a more efficient (in terms of PPD/$) option than used laptops


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I get in the mid 4ks from mine, CP said he got right @ 5k @ 4ghz
> 
> I still think that there has to be a more efficient (in terms of PPD/$) option than used laptops



@ 3.8 GHz I did about 5k-5.5k ppd


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine's at the same speed and I consistently get ~750 PPD less.  Not really used for anything else except 2 FAH GPU2 clients either


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Mine's at the same speed and I consistently get ~750 PPD less.  Not really used for anything else except 2 FAH GPU2 clients either



At the time I didn't have anything folding on it.  I had the GX2 towards the end, but never checked my PPD at that time.  I believe running F@H decreases your crunching potential just a bit right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

GPU2 just a bit, GPU3 on Fermi unfortunately more.  I'll see exactly how much more when the GTS450 arrives.

It could be that I have only dual-channel RAM and I do use this system, although admittedly not much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> GPU2 just a bit, GPU3 on Fermi unfortunately more.  I'll see exactly how much more when the GTS450 arrives.
> 
> It could be that I have only dual-channel RAM and I do use this system, although admittedly not much



Most of the time I had dual channel RAM too!  Then I did switch over to tri channel, just not sure if it was when I had checked my points or not.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2010)

My guess is the difference in PPD is more likely a result of getting different WUs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My guess is the difference in PPD is more likely a result of getting different WUs.



That too.  But i never used that PC at all, it just literally sat there and crunched crunched crunched!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

Im very sorry to go offtopic this hard guys, but atm im literally beaten. 
my brain is overflowing, and i made another step away from everything thats teached to humans all their life.
Its like more and more Truth is unveiled to me, a truth, which is so big, i cant describe it with any language of this planet.
Lets say, i found out, what the Energy fueling all Life in the Universe, and probably the Multiverse, is... its pure Love.
I know, that will merely sound like some love-guru talk. buts its deeply scientific, because Love, is a measurable Energy... we just dont have the devices to measure it, yet. But thats only the Tip of the galaxy-sized Iceberg
(more like a cone standing on its tip and bottom at the same time,with Love beeing the beginning and the end of everything. if you draw that, it also resembles the nature of time.a pic of it is shown below this text. just to give you a hint, how big the complexity of this whole Theme is) 
I believe, some of you will know, what i talk about. Some will be curious.
I dont ask, but i would be glad if someone, that thinks themselves as very open minded.
not only for the things he can touch, feel or see, but also regarding spirituality and different sorts of extraterrestrial life, and their doings on this planet.
but i may warn you:
it may disturb you, make you feel like im mad, and fear you to the bone. 
If you dont laugh thru pure Ignorance. (not meant to you boys, just for eventual visitors, not as heartly as you)

And also,for the "right" (the sleeping) person, it may be like the red pill in Matrix
Just that in the Truth he/she would see then, there are no virtual realities and machines harvesting and controlling us. 
We are not all entrapped in pink battery tanks on huge electric pillars. But what we think is real, is not more then a physical and psychological trick, made up only for this planet, and the Humans living here (yes, there are other humans thru our galaxy and universe, just look left at my avatar, and you get a slight glimpse of one of them. They are genetically very similar, but spiritually and technologically they are much like the Ancients in Stargate.
Very much. Pretty nice series btw, i love it, even if its real content is like mixed together in a washmashine)

There is a lot,lot,lot of Knowledge i have to share... and dont get me wrong, its not an ego thing. i dont want to force my opinions on anyone. but i wanna bring clearness and truth, and break up with all that lies and bad feelings that keep peoples consciousness from evolving to be more balanced and kind, in every kind you could,or could not imagine.
i admit, kinda feel like pushed to make you, my... friends, that are far away, and tho so near... i kinda feel, like i have to make you see, what i see. 
Because never in Life i felt so important, so full of Love, so needed in the World,here... then from the Moment my Eyes were opened, and a warm, dark blue light fell in them, that made me feel like i wanna embrace Love, and get eternally unified with it.

to come to an end: 

Everyone now disgusted,or humorically entertained, may ignore this post, as it wasnt existant. Its not important for you to understand by yourself, we will cover your asses, even if you dont. We are not hurt by this Fact,nor are we wondered, thats our Job (no, not my lot of personalities. but there are a LOT other torches out there, and most of them burn in Royal Blue)

everyone that fears my current statements: Overcoming your fear is the first step to enlightenment... many religions will tell you that, and thats one of the few things they all can tell right. Overcoming your fear is generally a good thing, regarding everything in your Life. Think about it, and when the Time has come, you may also want to embrace the wonderful, but slightly bitter experience of being "awaken"

but everyone, that rather would know about whats going on -> please, please PM me...

i say sorry to every cruncher that this block of text may have displeased. It never was my Intention to do so. I came here,in this thread, because its the only Place on the Net i know, where a percentage well over 70% has similar opinions and feelings as me. IF there is a chance i can find anymore "sleepings" on the net, the biggest chance to do so... is here.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Im very sorry to go offtopic this hard guys, but atm im literally beaten.
> my brain is overflowing, and i made another step away from everything thats teached to humans all their life.
> Its like more and more Truth is unveiled to me, a truth, which is so big, i cant describe it with any language of this planet.
> Lets say, i found out, what the Energy fueling all Life in the Universe, and probably the Multiverse, is... its pure Love.
> ...



wow too long to read!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 12, 2010)

1.) please dont post while stoned

2.)wtf did i just read?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2010)

No disrespect, but this type of OT stuff belongs @ GeneralNonsense (not because its nonsense, but b/c it has nothing to do with this thread). 

Usually this thread is pretty lax, but when stuff like this and all the sex and drug talk comes up it gets bothersome to sift through.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 12, 2010)

talk about epic thread derailment


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)

VW, seriously dude, WTF was that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

does anyone else have problems with boinc maneger just idling without a project?

i cant even attach to project, nothing happens, and if i reinstall it same thing happens


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)

Haven't had that issue.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

crap, meh, imma get some more sleep, hopefully it will get solved by itself when i wake up


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> 1.) please dont post while stoned
> 
> 2.)wtf did i just read?



1. i wasnt. i just stepped in a very deep puddle of knowledge yesterday.

2. If youre interested PM me. it was a piece of my world.


theonedub said:


> No disrespect, but this type of OT stuff belongs @ GeneralNonsense (not because its nonsense, but b/c it has nothing to do with this thread).
> 
> Usually this thread is pretty lax, but when stuff like this and all the sex and drug talk comes up it gets bothersome to sift through.


i explained why i chose to post here, it was because i felt this place to have the greatest chance to find likewise souls. its pretty hard to explain,if youre not a certain kind of human. please dont be bothered by it, if it makes no sense to you 
i never intent to wake some feeling i might try to derail this thread. therefore i asked for PMs 



Radical_Edward said:


> VW, seriously dude, WTF was that.


A crucial part of my beliefs... and trust me, im no hippie dude or some wacko religious guy.
i dont even think of my beliefs as a religion... if it were, it had probably only one member


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1. i wasnt. i just stepped in a very deep puddle of knowledge yesterday.



when i do this i jst wipe it off my shoes!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> when i do this i jst wipe it off my shoes!



Funny, sadly im the Guy that soaks Knowledge up like a sponge... it gets dry up there pretty fast.  
Really, dont feel attacked please, but that was a bad joke


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Funny, sadly im the Guy that soaks Knowledge up like a sponge... it gets dry up there pretty fast.
> Really, dont feel attacked please, but that was a bad joke



I soak it up too... unfortunately it evaporates and i'm stuck at square one.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I soak it up too... unfortunately it evaporates and i'm stuck at square one.



thats was a good one!

no really, if it would be like you say you would never be able to work with rigs 

awww... sad panda. People dont believe me..... as usual 
maybe i should stop trying to be so poetic, but i kinda have a thing for that


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe we should just leave the guy alone instead of attacking him. However unorthodox his beliefs may be, he still has the right to believe whatever he chooses to believe in, and we shouldn't flame him for it. He's not pushing his beliefs on anyone. So what if he _is_ crazy? Did he say he was gonna shoot up a school or bomb the nearest supermarket? No? Then I guess there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 12, 2010)

hat said:


> Maybe we should just leave the guy alone instead of attacking him. However unorthodox his beliefs may be, he still has the right to believe whatever he chooses to believe in, and we should flame for it. He's not pushing his beliefs on anyone. So what if he _is_ crazy? Did he say he was gonna shoot up a school or bomb the nearest supermarket? No? Then I guess there's nothing to worry about.



the point was about the thread topic not his beliefs. It belonged in GN not here. Would would have gotten that if you would have read everything.


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2010)

I did read everything, including Velvet's post that was:



garyinhere said:


> wow too long to read!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

hat said:


> Maybe we should just leave the guy alone instead of attacking him. However unorthodox his beliefs may be, he still has the right to believe whatever he chooses to believe in, and we should flame for it. He's not pushing his beliefs on anyone. So what if he _is_ crazy? Did he say he was gonna shoot up a school or bomb the nearest supermarket? No? Then I guess there's nothing to worry about.


Thanks for defending me, even tho the point where i felt attacked had not been reached. im used to being laughed at or being regarded as if i were constantly talking crap, but i can tell you, hurt anybody is the last thing i would. I may be crazy, but this crazyness results of the fact, that the part in me, that normally should think about money,wealth... most things people work for...thinks about love instead. 
yeah, beeing full of helpfullness and love is kinda a disease for many people. i can clearly see where i hit the edges  also thanks, for making thoughts about me, im also not used to that


garyinhere said:


> the point was about the thread topic not his beliefs. It belonged in GN not here. Would would have gotten that if you would have read everything.


Even tho youre right,I admit im not even on GN... i felt the boinc thread beeing more acceptable to OT, because the Talk of the Teammembers is crucial for the Team working together, even if it were private things. Everyone is sometimes talking about their lives... it gives the person crunching a face


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 12, 2010)

hat said:


> I did read everything, including Velvet's post that was:


if there's something you'd like to discuss about the team i'd be glad too. Otherwise...


Velvet Wafer said:


> Thanks for defending me, even tho the point where i felt attacked had not been reached. im used to being laughed at or being regarded as if i were constantly talking crap, but i can tell you, hurt anybody is the last thing i would. I may be crazy, but this crazyness results of the fact, that the part in me, that normally should think about money,wealth... most things people work for...thinks about love instead.
> yeah, beeing full of helpfullness and love is kinda a disease for many people. i can clearly see where i hit the edges  also thanks, for making thoughts about me, im also not used to that
> 
> Even tho youre right,I admit im not even on GN... i felt the boinc thread beeing more acceptable to OT, because the Talk of the Teammembers is crucial for the Team working together, even if it were private things. Everyone is sometimes talking about their lives... it gives the person crunching a face


No prob man sometimes you just gotta get it out there... signing up for GN is easy too. their will be a drop down bar and you just put in your password and wal la your in!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> if there's something you'd like to discuss about the team i'd be glad too. Otherwise...
> 
> No prob man sometimes you just gotta get it out there... signing up for GN is easy too. their will be a drop down bar and you just put in your password and wal la your in!



Please dont argue with each other about me.thats simply not useful.
1.there are more important things than rules, as long as nobody gets hurt, or an admin is in the thread (named camaraderie)
2.We are a team, please remind that. Agression and Anger are the last 2 things that we need there

yeah i know... its just... i believe dont have time for 2 forums, that would double the amount of daily messages in my mail. and im quite often on TPU, too often to be true. More Forum would surely increase my Forum addiction


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My guess is the difference in PPD is more likely a result of getting different WUs.





Chicken Patty said:


> That too.  But i never used that PC at all, it just literally sat there and crunched crunched crunched!



That's perfectly possible.  ATM it's just running C4CW (for that badge).  However, at least on my X4, FAAH and RICE gave better PPD by a decent margin.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> does anyone else have problems with boinc maneger just idling without a project?
> 
> i cant even attach to project, nothing happens, and if i reinstall it same thing happens


Have you tried to update or perhaps reset BOINC?  I believe resetting makes you lose your current work, but shit it'll get it going.



[Ion] said:


> That's perfectly possible.  ATM it's just running C4CW (for that badge).  However, at least on my X4, FAAH and RICE gave better PPD by a decent margin.



I ran all of the projects except human proteome folding


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Aha 

I like to do 1 at a time, in order to expedite badges.  But I switch the one I do every couple months, just for a change


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Meh, too lazy to do that


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

I get bored and want to mess with things, so it's something to mess with 

And I get irritated when I see that I only get like a day or two of runtime each day towards a badge 

I know that it will take the same amount of time eventually, but I'd rather just get one at a time quickly 

Very close to my emerald, will have it by tonight


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2010)

My PPD went way up after the Rice Project ended. Way up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Really? 

I got some good points on those.  Highest IIRC was HFCC, followed by FAAH.  HCC and the unstable HPF2 trailing far behind


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

10 years of runtime  

Once the C4CW competition is over, I'm going to switch everything over to HCMD2, emerald in C4CW is enough for now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 13, 2010)

My dad goes in for one of his knee replacements today guys, wish him luck. I'm about to leave to go to the hospital to be there with him.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Best of luck Randal 

Hope that things go well with him


----------



## KieX (Oct 13, 2010)

@Randal: Wish him all the best Randal 
@Kai: Congrats on the 10yr runtime, and the recent kickass job on PPD and badges. 
(gonna need to stop this habit before I confuse this with twitter )

Found out the other day that my BOINC on my dedicated cruncher/folder was set to pause if over 25% CPU use by other apps. Seems with the two GTX460's folding and server duties that was quite often. Fixed now. That i7 is back at 4-5K PPD running a little warmer than Dave managed with it. 

Thanks for the input on the X6's, I'm starting to think of making a rig with one. Will see if I'd be allowed to use it at work first (insurance stuff), as I don't have any space in my room for more crunchers. If I can't then maybe I'll swap one i7 920 with an i7 980X/970 instead.

Also... damn flu has got me too


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks 

First thing I always do when setting up BOINC is setting it not to suspend for stuff like that & enabling other things that give better PPD.

My PPD is probably going to be back to ~5-6k starting shortly, GREASEMONKEY has moved his rigs on.  Very nice while they lasted, thanks again! 

Sorry you have the flu, that sucks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

@ion
big congrats bro 

@Randal
Best wishes to your dad dude.  Tell him TPU is wishing him the best!

@KieX
Hope you get better soon, it had me too!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

So it looks like my i7 went off for some reason while I was at school, but it's back up now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So it looks like my i7 went off for some reason while I was at school, but it's back up now



Unstable perhaps?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Probably my parents 

It's done 2 weeks of nonstop crunching @ these clocks/volts before, so I doubt that it's a stability issue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Probably my parents
> 
> It's done 2 weeks of nonstop crunching @ these clocks/volts before, so I doubt that it's a stability issue



meh, sometimes they show after some while.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

True.  I'll see if it happens again when I'm here, then I'll know for sure


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

my i7 is at 3.5ghz and is running 64c do you think i should push it alittle more(i know 3.6-3.8ghz would be easy to get)?

also keep in mind that i am using mismatched fans on the cooler right now(i am using 1 Silverstone low speed and 1 Tt low speed)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't see why you shouldn't go for 3.8ghz.  That's what I'm doing, temps are ~70c, w/ 2 low-speed mismatched fans.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2010)

Good news guys, my Dad is doing fantastic! 

Oh and I got a new pair of headphones, oh, and I put a down payment towards the ring today.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 14, 2010)

shhh about the ring thing now that she is on the forum lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol, she doesn't check anything but her thread. Plus her mom already told her. Disadvantage of buying from her mom's work.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good news guys, my Dad is doing fantastic!
> 
> Oh and I got a new pair of headphones, oh, and I put a down payment towards the ring today.



Awesome on all 3 accounts! 

I wish him best of luck for a speedy recovery and I hope that you two are happy together


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 14, 2010)

finally  crossed those 200k points, didnt take long meh


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

'Gratz bro!

So close to 1.4mil...I can taste it


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally  crossed those 200k points, didnt take long meh



Nic job Don


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone else unable to upload completed WUs and download new tasks?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone else unable to upload completed WUs and download new tasks?



Yep! And Mine are getting lows on tasks!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine too  I think it should be fine in 8hrs so my buffer is ok, I hope.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2010)

I just got two i7 920's up and running; however I forgot to change the buffer

Changing now...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess it wouldve been smart to look at the message log  

Maintenance Underway


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Hammer, they don't seem to be sending any WUs ATM, so that will do little good for now 

Once all of this is done, I'm going to up my buffer from 2 to 3.5 days I think, my C2D is dangerously close to running out of work


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2010)

I ran out of work, dang it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn bro 

I still have work on all of the rigs...really hope that they get going within 10-12 hours or some of my rigs will start to run out


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2010)

WGC posted this thread on their facebook.

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=30098


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, saw that 

But at the rate that it's going it may very well be online by the time that I need more WUs


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope they get it back up soon, I was doing so much better with the X4 crunching as well as the X2.







Can you tell when I got the X4?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Sure can 

You certainly were doing much better, over twice the PPD and it kept going up!

Nice


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah. It was nice seeing so many points. 

WGC needs to fix their servers faster.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

It sure is, when GM was helping me, my PPD effectively doubled, which was awesome.  Now I feel compelled to buy enough HW to get my PPD up to that level consistently.  Success!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

All my pending uploads went through, but now all my tasks are stuck @ ready to report. Messages still reports server down for maintenance. Tempted to get the SMP Client kicking on my i7 while WCG gets their servers together.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn...so it's still not working?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

The uploads are, but nothing else. Looking at the thread posted earlier it looks like the restore is moving at ~10%/hr, so my guesstimate is that it will be 2hrs until the restore is complete, then maybe an hour on top of that for them to make sure its solid. So I say we will be back crunching in about 3hrs- 2pm PST and 5pm EST


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Well that's not so bad then.

My i7 seems to have gone off again, I'll have to talk to my parents about that.  If it's off it's hard to use from school :shadedshu


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 14, 2010)

:/ I've only got 2 work units left. Hopefully it'll be back up and running in an hour or 2.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Still not up...I only have 2 more tasks in my buffer on my laptop after these


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

still not up and i'm out of work for my i7


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn 

Maybe just do FAH SMP for now?  I still have work on my i7, but if I run out before it comes back online, that's what I'm going to do


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn
> 
> Maybe just do FAH SMP for now?  I still have work on my i7, but if I run out before it comes back online, that's what I'm going to do



i tried f@h. the gpu is getting work but the cpu isn't. looks like i am just going to turn the fans down and enjoy the cool room temps and silence till WCG comes back online.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

good news WCG is back online and i'm crunching away again


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Indeed it is, just dumped 12 WUs on the C2D, about to go update the i7 

Thanks!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

My prediction wasnt too far off  Ill check my computer later on today.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My prediction wasnt too far off  Ill check my computer later on today.



Just the man i was hoping for... I got the ram today. Nice packing  i haven't been able to test it yet because i haven't got a CPU for the rig yet(and have heard nothing from BLK  not sure if he is busy still or what but i would like a reply even if it is him telling me he won't send it. so blk if you read this PM me bro)


----------



## KieX (Oct 14, 2010)

It looks like I might well be getting two more computers.

The first will be an intel i3 530 rig which I will keep and use at work instead of the old Pentium 4. Increases productivity, it's my own money not the company's... that's how I justify building that one probably sometime next month.

The second will be an mATX build, either an AMD X6 or Intel i5 just because it's small enough to fit in my cramped room. If I don't fold a GPU on it I would imagine it wouldn' heat up the room much more. (Note to self.. no GPU) This will probably be for december because.. christmas gift to self


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

BLK has a lot going on right now, but if he said he would send it I am sure it will get to you. 

As far as the packaging, I have a surplus of bubble wrap, card board scraps and a huge stack of paperbags  It only cost ~$1.50 to send which sure beats $5.85 for a small flat rate. Im glad it got there undamaged. Should work just fine, and after you test it feel free to leave me a HEAT feedback?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> BLK has a lot going on right now, but if he said he would send it I am sure it will get to you.
> 
> As far as the packaging, I have a surplus of bubble wrap, card board scraps and a huge stack of paperbags  It only cost ~$1.50 to send which sure beats $5.85 for a small flat rate. Im glad it got there undamaged. Should work just fine, and after you test it feel free to leave me a HEAT feedback?


I know BLK has had alot going on. I'm not trying to sound rude towards him or anything i'm just impatient sometimes.

I will leave you some heat once i get everything setup. Even if it doesn't work i will still leave you some positive heat.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

Still getting connection errors on my end. Going to take this down time to upgrade my Client version to the latest release.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2010)

I'M going to like to see some users numbers after this down time.  All rigs but the 1090t had a large buffer the only reason the 1090t didn't was a reinstall done just before.  My i7 reported 91 complete the rest also had great returns.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

When my i7 finally dumped earlier it submitted like 50 WUs.  Tomorrow could be interesting


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hammer, they don't seem to be sending any WUs ATM, so that will do little good for now



I know but I wanted to get it done before I forgot about it again

Here is an interesting link the the WCG forums. This thread is about the current issues:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,30098_offset,10


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2010)

@Hammer nice to see the new rigs.  I can kiss third place good buy soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for that link Hammer, bookmarked


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2010)

No problem Ion
It is nice to know what is going on when WCG/Boinc are down for such a long period!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Sure is


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone else want one of these?: 






4 x Intel Xeon X7500 series (2.66 GHz, 8 cores, 16 threads each processor!), 128 GB of RAM, 6 x 137 GB SAS hard drives.

Courtesy of XS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2010)

yes i do want one of those... maybe even 2


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

lol

As would I, that should be ~25k PPD  

A very nice thing to have indeed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

too bad you cant overclock those beasts


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

Good news guys. 


Lauren said yes.  I'm now engaged.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good news guys.
> 
> 
> Lauren said yes.  I'm now engaged.



congrats man!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good news guys.
> 
> 
> Lauren said yes.  I'm now engaged.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what did you do 

JK man, its awesome, and im happy for you both 

CONGRATZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good news guys.
> 
> 
> Lauren said yes.  I'm now engaged.



Congratulations Randal!

I'm really happy for you, that's just great!


----------



## KieX (Oct 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good news guys.
> 
> 
> Lauren said yes.  I'm now engaged.



Awesomesauce! Congrats


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good news guys.
> 
> 
> Lauren said yes.  I'm now engaged.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats Randal!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I had a couple hours of downtime on my i7 due to moving it back to a case, but it's been back up for a couple hours now and seems to be going fine.

Also, I have a couple of WUs each with 10+ hours of runtime set to finish soon..those should be worth a lot!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

I had some downtime last night, had a power outage and choose to leave the rigs off until this morning.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

That makes good sense


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

good crunching / folidng hw for sale here [FS] EVGA 480 GTX, Complete Core i7 system parting...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

I saw that earlier, those are some very good prices


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Just brought another cruncher online.  It's my friend's T60, a 2GHZ Core Duo.  On basically all of the time, I'm guessing it'll be about 500 PPD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2010)

Good add


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

i might have this in a few weeks or next week depending on when i can go get it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i might have this in a few weeks or next week depending on when i can go get it



what are the full specs of it? those pci-x cards look interesting, are those SSDs?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what are the full specs of it? those pci-x cards look interesting, are those SSDs?



No thats the RAM. This server is pre-SSD time


----------



## KieX (Oct 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i might have this in a few weeks or next week depending on when i can go get it



Those carbon fibre wheel rims are distracting, i can't see any computer there


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good add


Thanks, I'm hoping to get some consistent, if low, points out of it 


(FIH) The Don said:


> i might have this in a few weeks or next week depending on when i can go get it


The heat output of that must be ferocious (and I bet it's loud as hell)....but enjoy 


KieX said:


> Those carbon fibre wheel rims are distracting, i can't see any computer there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxtijGUHf9o


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

more folding / crunching stuff 

[FS/FT] 20mm's New Stock


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxtijGUHf9o



That's alarming!  :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

its not so bad when its started up i think, + sounded like a bad camera/mic , so the sound is prolly lower


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Still....I've had 2 servers, and they were both alarmingly loud.  I got rid of both of them because they were just too loud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, I've fixed a lot of like even regular lower end dell PC's and such that start up really loud and then quite down.  Pointless if you ask me.  But the one in that video was REALLY loud.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

The Core Duo has already turned in some results and it looks like it's going to be right at 500 PPD.  Not a bad add


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Any bit helps dude.  Thank you.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Gladly, and she was very enthusiastic about getting it running.  She asked me how she could help more, so I may be getting more of the computers in her house going


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

What are the other specs?  Just curious.  Tell her we all say THANK YOU!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Her laptop?

Lenovo Thinkpad T60, 2GB DDR2, a 100GB 5400RPM drive, Ubuntu 10.10 x86 (she *loves!* Ubuntu)

I'm not sure what other computers they have


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

I was asking about other computers 

Hey I need to talk to you later, I'll PM you.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

OK, sounds good 

I don't know what the others are, but I think they have a few more semi-modern Thinkpads.  She didn't know either


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Regardless should be about another 1k ppd total right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope.  I'm not sure if they're as excited about WCG as she is....but she said she'll try to convince them 

And then I may be moving the i7 to somewhere where it can crunch/fold basically 24/7 at the expense of only ~10 hours a day on the X4.  Still should be better overall....we'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

The future looks bright.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Sure does 

It would definitely be odd to have an i7 w/ several GPUs at a friend's house just for crunching, but it could be cool.  And I'm pretty sure that he would be interested in it...I would.  The X4 would be plenty for daily use, and I could always upgrade it to an X6.  Probably wouldn't cost much more than $50 after the sale of the X4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

You can get a 1055T


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

That would be the plan, I probably wouldn't be OCing much (if at all) anyways 

Or maybe I'd just get a better mobo so I could add more GPUs for FAH, we'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah 1055 is the way to go for dedicated AMD crunchers.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Sure is, can't beat ~3k stock & ~4.4.5k OCed for $200 

Definitely the chip I'll get if I upgrade it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

That much overclocked?  Damn imma get me a h70 for now or something!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I've seen that most can hit ~4-4.2ghz w/ a good board and cooler, and that should be a tad over 4k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

I gotta try that ASAP!  An H70 should cut it!

On another note, please visit this link ASAP!  ALL OF YOU!

 WCG Promotion


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Even a H50 should be fine...they're still very capable coolers.  I've heard that OCed the X6s do draw more power than i7s, but it still should be fine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

I am really diggin' The H70 though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah...unfortunately, because of the size of the case, it would mean I could only do push or pull and not push/pull.  I wonder if it would still be better than a H50


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah...unfortunately, because of the size of the case, it would mean I could only do push or pull and not push/pull.  I wonder if it would still be better than a H50



there was someone that tested that and it was almost dead on with the h50 with only 1 fan so i wouldn't bother.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 18, 2010)

Why not put a fan on the outside and one on the inside?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Really?  The rad is much beefier!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah...unfortunately, because of the size of the case, it would mean I could only do push or pull and not push/pull.  I wonder if it would still be better than a H50





Chicken Patty said:


> Really?  The rad is much beefier!



i think it had something to do with the static pressure needed just couldn't be provided with only 1 fan. If i could find the source again i would be happy to post it up for you guys but i'm not having any luck.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I remembers seeing that...and it makes sense, because a 50mm thick rad is a lot for any single fan (except, maybe, a Delta).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

It comes with two though so that's good.  I'll look into it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Guys,

Have any of you heard from Paul (Paulieg)?  He's been gone from posting for a while.  I left a comment on his Facebook but he never answered.  Just want to make sure it's all ok for him you know.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

nada, see him loggin on to FB every now and then, but nothing besides that :S


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have any of you heard from Paul (Paulieg)?  He's been gone from posting for a while.  I left a comment on his Facebook but he never answered.  Just want to make sure it's all ok for him you know.



He has posted recently in Barbaric's PSU WTB thread. He mentioned he has been swamped with family, graduate school, work, and some powerlifting events he had coming up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> He has posted recently in Barbaric's PSU WTB thread. He mentioned he has been swamped with family, graduate school, work, and some powerlifting events he had coming up.



Good to know.  Thanks bro.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good to know.  Thanks bro.



No problem. I hadn't been seeing him around the BST lately either, but then there he was.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

Ion it seems that i am pulling ahead of you slightly but tomorrow you get a break. I have to turn my i7 off because we are going to be fogging in here to git rid of the winter bugs and spraying a bug barrier to help prevent them. So i have to cover the rig up and i don't think it would like me very well if i was to block all cool air from it. 

I have a hard choice to make... Buy a better GPU for folding(something like a gtx260 216 or a gts450,something like that) OR buy a quad core CPU(low end phenom II or Athlon II) 

if i go with the CPU it would leave me another board to add another GPU to later. I'm still OK with my old 8800GTS (i don't game much) but i really want more crunching power.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2010)

Get a X4 and get some more PDD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Get a X4 and get some more PDD.



if people would buy stuff in my FS thread i could do both


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion it seems that i am pulling ahead of you slightly but tomorrow you get a break. I have to turn my i7 off because we are going to be fogging in here to git rid of the winter bugs and spraying a bug barrier to help prevent them. So i have to cover the rig up and i don't think it would like me very well if i was to block all cool air from it.
> 
> I have a hard choice to make... Buy a better GPU for folding(something like a gtx260 216 or a gts450,something like that) OR buy a quad core CPU(low end phenom II or Athlon II)
> 
> if i go with the CPU it would leave me another board to add another GPU to later. I'm still OK with my old 8800GTS (i don't game much) but i really want more crunching power.



Pulling ahead? Nooooooooooooo :shadedshu 

I don't see how that's possible, I have my i7 going basically 24/7, the C2D, the CD, the PentM, and the P4HT 

I passed 3k WUs in C4CW with the last update


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 19, 2010)

Just joined the group! I'll have my listed rig and an old lappy helping the cause!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 19, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Just joined the group! I'll have my listed rig and an old lappy helping the cause!




Thanks bro


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 19, 2010)

I decided to finally jump into the action after reading up. I'm excited to help crunch for a change instead of just browsing the internet/gaming.

I'm starting off slow so my parents don't get slobberknocked with an energy bill that's much higher than normal, so I'll only be crunching main rig about 7 hr a day, while the lappy will be on 24/7 (if it can manage it).

Edit: Decided to crunch for longer as I think seven hours is too limited. Stepping up crunching time to 15 hours a day on the main rig.


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome onboard! You can use Ion's Essentials Thread to get links for all sorts of stuff to get setup link.

Enjoy your stay  let us know if you need any help getting started.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Just joined the group! I'll have my listed rig and an old lappy helping the cause!





f22a4bandit said:


> I decided to finally jump into the action after reading up. I'm excited to help crunch for a change instead of just browsing the internet/gaming.
> 
> I'm starting off slow so my parents don't get slobberknocked with an energy bill that's much higher than normal, so I'll only be crunching main rig about 7 hr a day, while the lappy will be on 24/7 (if it can manage it).



Awesome, let us know if you need any help! 

What are the specs of the laptop?

Welcome to the team, I hope you enjoy it!  We're a lot of fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, thank you for joining.  The essentials thread has all you need, if you have any issues please feel free to PM me or ask any of the boys/gal.   We would be more than willing to help you!


----------



## ERazer (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome bud!!! and every little bit helps


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 19, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive. Here's a screenshot of my laptop specs:







Edit: It's running 1GB of RAM and has the awesome ATi 9000igp! 

Anyway, thanks for the links and comments! The auto-report config file is dope!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm probably going to swap coolers in my rig to see if I an overclock the X6 some.  Time to push it!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Hmm, whats up with the badges? Seems like they all disappeared then reappeared, but mine didnt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure either.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Pulling ahead? Nooooooooooooo :shadedshu
> 
> I don't see how that's possible, I have my i7 going basically 24/7, the C2D, the CD, the PentM, and the P4HT
> 
> ...


I run the i7 24/7 and hardly use it. The p4ht runs 24/7 and is rare it gets used same for the other p4. Also the phenom 9100e runs 24/7 and sees little use and i also have the 9500 turning in results every so often


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm not sure either.



If you guys are missing your badge and want to know why check out my post here:  WCG Badges are back


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Ask and you shall receive. Here's a screenshot of my laptop specs:
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...534804093176_202500156_31402235_5155523_n.jpg
> 
> ...


That's sure nicer than the dedicated laptop I have crunching (PentM 1.4ghz)


Chicken Patty said:


> I'm probably going to swap coolers in my rig to see if I an overclock the X6 some.  Time to push it!


Awesome, keep us posted! 


theonedub said:


> Hmm, whats up with the badges? Seems like they all disappeared then reappeared, but mine didnt


I see yours 


p_o_s_pc said:


> I run the i7 24/7 and hardly use it. The p4ht runs 24/7 and is rare it gets used same for the other p4. Also the phenom 9100e runs 24/7 and sees little use and i also have the 9500 turning in results every so often


What do you use daily?

Never fear, I have more coming


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

I got in contact with W1z and he changed the req (I see you already found your way to the thread).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

That I did....was it really at 100k in 28 days?  Cause that's a lot!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, it was, and yes it is  Better now, but still being fine tuned.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Definitely better now, I'd say that's a reasonable figure, it's about what my laptop can do PPD-wise when lightly used


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah...there'd be no way I could crunch 100k in 28 running days with my rig and lappy 

I can't wait to have some sort of job to start building another rig. Once I do, I'm going to turn "The Spot" into a dedicated cruncher.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't get me wrong though, I like a little exclusivity to the badge, but 100k/28days excluded a lot of people who are really dedicated to the team. I think 75k/28days would be great.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Yeah...there'd be no way I could crunch 100k in 28 running days with my rig and lappy
> 
> I can't wait to have some sort of job to start building another rig. Once I do, I'm going to turn "The Spot" into a dedicated cruncher.


That would be cool 

It's hard to beat a PhII X6 1055T or an i7 860 in terms of PPD/$ 

I still think that 75k/28days is too much, because that rules out members just folding on a C2Q or PhII X4 or even an X6 or i7 only part of the  time.  Not everyone has an i7 that they can leave going 24/7 



theonedub said:


> Don't get me wrong though, I like a little exclusivity to the badge, but 100k/28days excluded a lot of people who are really dedicated to the team. I think 75k/28days would be great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah 100k was brutal 

Thanks onedub


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

50K a month like with the TPU WCG Contest is something most can do on their own if they dedicate themselves to it.. took ages to decide that number lol


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Don't get me wrong though, I like a little exclusivity to the badge, but 100k/28days excluded a lot of people who are really dedicated to the team. I think 75k/28days would be great.





[Ion] said:


> I still think that 75k/28days is too much, because that rules out members just folding on a C2Q or PhII X4 or even an X6 or i7 only part of the  time.  Not everyone has an i7 that they can leave going 24/7



Exclusivity is nice because it makes some people push their systems. I count myself among those that want to make a difference, badge or no badge. Recognition is definitely nice though


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 19, 2010)

alright i must be doing something wrong, i have 2 940's *one at stock 3.0 and one at 3.6* and an atom 330 system running 24/7 and im barely scratching 3kppd more like 2.7, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> alright i must be doing something wrong, i have 2 940's *one at stock 3.0 and one at 3.6* and an atom 330 system running 24/7 and im barely scratching 3kppd more like 2.7, am i doing something wrong?



Are they all crunching 24/7 and 100% CPU load?  Cause you should be around ~4-4.3k w/ that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> alright i must be doing something wrong, i have 2 940's *one at stock 3.0 and one at 3.6* and an atom 330 system running 24/7 and im barely scratching 3kppd more like 2.7, am i doing something wrong?



Are they set to 100%?


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

Just, to check, are they all set to use 100% CPU and have the "while processor usage is less than" percentage set to 0?

EDIT: lol didn't see the updates from the two above. but definitely look at the usage thing because I was loosing 1K PPD on an i7 to that setting


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's sure nicer than the dedicated laptop I have crunching (PentM 1.4ghz)
> 
> Awesome, keep us posted!
> 
> ...




@bold: most of the time i use my zune or my lappy. But i have really cut back on how much time i spend on the computer.
@Underlined As do i  my b-day is next month and x-mas is coming soon so that means more hardware(most likely but is subject to change)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I should have the C2Q coming this weekend, the i7 going 24/7 for WCG + FAH, and then my old PhII X4 going part-time.

And then whatever I can get going @ work


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Are they all crunching 24/7 and 100% CPU load?  Cause you should be around ~4-4.3k w/ that



My rig has been happily crunching away @ 100% across all cores for about a week now*except that day wcg was down and i ran out of work *.
The atom is my htpc but no one has used it for months, so its sits there happily crunching away @100%.
then my roommate has a rig with almost matching stats, crunching @100% except for when he uses it but he never does so its crunching away for all but maybe 2 hours a day 
 my rig is crunching on ubuntu, might that have something to do with it?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

It might, I get better PPD in Win7 that Ubuntu.  Mind posting your WUs/Runtime/Points for at least a week from each rig?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I still think that 75k/28days is too much, because that rules out members just folding on a C2Q or PhII X4 or even an X6 or i7 only part of the  time.  Not everyone has an i7 that they can leave going 24/7



Don't have to tell me that, I started on an E2140 and I crunched that thing 24/7 too  I just agree with W1zzard in that the badge should be for those who are continuously dedicated to the project. 14k/28days can be met by anyone. I'll agree than 50k/28 is more reasonable and is a good compromise between the two extremes.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess 50k/28 would be OK, that's not quite 2k PPD so it should be fine....I just don't want to disqualify many dedicated members


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It might, I get better PPD in Win7 that Ubuntu.  Mind posting your WUs/Runtime/Points for at least a week from each rig?



is this what you mean?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I should have the C2Q coming this weekend, the i7 going 24/7 for WCG + FAH, and then my old PhII X4 going part-time.
> 
> And then whatever I can get going @ work



looks like your going to be able to pass me. i think i have my choice made for me. Spend the money on crunching power. (maybe grab a couple PII's or AII's and a cheap board as a X-max and b-day gift)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> is this what you mean?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/wu.jpg


Click on the names of each system from that page 


p_o_s_pc said:


> looks like your going to be able to pass me. i think i have my choice made for me. Spend the money on crunching power. (maybe grab a couple PII's or AII's and a cheap board as a X-max and b-day gift)



That would be cool 

I'm really a bit pissed I'm only allowed to have 1 rig...I'd really like to have an AII X4 or similar as well 

EDIT:  My PentM ran out of work (came disconnected from the WiFi again), and since I don't check on it much, I decided to just set it to buffer 8 days of work (instead of 2 days), so this shouldn't happen again in the future


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Click on the names of each system from that page
> 
> 
> That would be cool
> ...



I think having 2 Athlon II X4's or a PII x4 along side of my i7 would be some nice PPD. Keep in mind that i would settle for no less then 3.4ghz on the X4's

here is what i have in mind 
AII X4 + my old Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3 
AII x4 OR PII 940 + buy a Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H

that would make for some cheap crunchers. I could use lappy HDD's or use some 4gb Flash drives(run Linux off a flash drive) i would have some cheap efficient dedicated crunchers 
I think a 400-500w PSU would be just fine for one of them and possibly a video card later,would you agree?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

The GA-785GM-US2H isn't bad, I got 3.8ghz on my X4 955 w/ it 

Linux would definitely work, I had the PentM running on a 4GB flash drive for the first week...couldn't be bothered to install a HDD 

400w would be well more than enough, I had a CX400w that ran an OCed C2Q & 9600GSO SLI folding 

You should be able to run a GTX460 & an OCed X4 on a VX450w without issue


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

I have ran a couple crunchers on Linux but i didn't like it that much because i couldn't connect remotely to them(there maybe a way to set it up but i am a noob at Linux) but if i only run them on a flash drive i don't see any point in connecting remotely i could just grab out the old CRT and use it to keep an eye on them once a week or so. 

as for the PSU i was thinking of a Corsair,Seasonic or Antec (possibly a FSP or Silverstone) but no matter what i pick it will be from a quality brand

on another note does anyone know how a Tt V1 would cool a Athlon II x4? Also what about the Xiggy S1283 on a Athlon II x4?
I have both of them and would be putting both to use.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Any would be fine, I ran my X4 955 @ 3.5 on a HDT-S963 

I'll gladly show you how to remote into Linux systems if you want, it's pretty easy


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

I had a Dark Knight on an Athlon 645 @ 3.4ish and it was ICY. Perfect match.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Any would be fine, I ran my X4 955 @ 3.5 on a HDT-S963
> 
> I'll gladly show you how to remote into Linux systems if you want, it's pretty easy



can you do it from a Windows based rig? (read could i connect to the Linux rigs from my i7 that is on windows 7?)

also if i do go with Linux i will be sure to ask you to show me how to 


theonedub said:


> I had a Dark Knight on an Athlon 645 @ 3.4ish and it was ICY. Perfect match.


thanks for the info. The dark knight and s1283 are really close so i'm sure it would handle it just fine then. 

IIRC the V1 was alittle worse then the s1283 but wasn't bad still. So it seems that the higher clocking one will get the s1283 and the lower clocking one will get the v1.lower clock so less heat,I'm not willing to pump really high voltage into a "weaker" chip to get it to the same clocks as the other one. My goal is to keep voltage <=1.4v


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah...you can always SSH in to check if they're still all crunching (from PuTTY) or use a VNC client...both are pretty easy 

I'll gladly assist if you want 

EDIT:  My C2 X4 955 would get up to 1.62ghz on 1.4v, so even an older Deneb X4 should do 3.4 or 3.5ghz easy on those voltages


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

so could someone tell me how much of a difference a Phenom II X4 810 would be vs a Athlon II X4 620 at the SAME CLOCK SPEED?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd say very little.  From what I've seen, L3 cache doesn't really make much of a difference.  I'd just go for whatever's cheaper.  Maybe ~3% tops?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

how does this look for a start?

I would have the following setups if i bought that stuff and used what i have already




cruncher 1
Athlon II X4 620
Gigabyte GA-M61P-S3
Tt V1
512mb DDR2 
350w Antec Smart power 2.0
4gb Flash drive+Linux
Dynapower Blackwidow case

Cruncher 2
Athlon II X4 620
Gigabyte MA-785GM-US2H
Xiggy s1283
512mb DDR2
Seasonic 350w
4gb Flash drive+Linux
the chopped up Antec 300 (wouldn't be using any HDD so wouldn't matter)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Mostly good.  Stay away from OCZ.  I bought that flash drive, it died a month later.  OCZ wouldn't RMA it because I didn't have the packaging.  I told them that I would do everything within my power to keep people from buying OCZ products in the future.  So, please, but something else 

Other than that, it's a lot of crunching power for not a lot of money


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Mostly good.  Stay away from OCZ.  I bought that flash drive, it died a month later.  OCZ wouldn't RMA it because I didn't have the packaging.  I told them that I would do everything within my power to keep people from buying OCZ products in the future.  *So, please, but something else*
> 
> Other than that, it's a lot of crunching power for not a lot of money



how about i just go to a local store around here and buy a couple more HP flash drives like the one i have been using? It has decent speed and seems reliable (been using it for ~2years)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

That would be a capital plan 

I have a Kingston that I use for day-to-day stuff, my PentM actually ran Ubuntu off of a 1GB generic for a while.  It didn't have enough space for a persistence file, so it was read-only, but still crunched.

Corsair, Kingston, Patriot, are all good, but stay away from OCZ please :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

Next weekend i am going to get the x4 9500 taken care of. I need to figure out the problem with it. I think now it is a network problem but i don't have it my house so can only deal with it when i'm there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Next weekend i am going to get the x4 9500 taken care of. I need to figure out the problem with it. I think now it is a network problem but i don't have it my house so can only deal with it when i'm there.



Good luck with that dude.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good luck with that dude.



thanks. It would be nice to get the extra PPD from it. 
I know it isn't all about numbers it's about helping but i once again am getting sucked into the number game.

Also opinions needed 
should i try and build a used i7 rig (920/930 or 860/870) OR go with the 2 Athlon II X4's? 
I know the 1 i7 rig would be alot easier to manage and on space but not sure about the output and the price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks. It would be nice to get the extra PPD from it.
> I know it isn't all about numbers it's about helping but i once again am getting sucked into the number game.
> 
> Also opinions needed
> ...



how much will it take to build each one?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much will it take to build each one?



~$290 to buy what else i need for the 2 AII X4's (need to get the CPUs,1 mobo,1 psu)
i have yet to price a used i7 setup. I would need mobo,cpu,psu,ram,gpu(no onboard like there is with the amd setups)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ~$290 to buy what else i need for the 2 AII X4's (need to get the CPUs,1 mobo,1 psu)
> i have yet to price a used i7 setup. I would need mobo,cpu,psu,ram,gpu(no onboard like there is with the amd setups)



Thing is that you can probably get maybe some better quads for the price of one i7 and for sure with a slight overclock they'll do better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is that you can probably get maybe some better quads for the price of one i7 and for sure with a slight overclock they'll do better.



I'm thinking a couple Athlon II X4's overclocked to 3.4ghz or more would be better then a i7. I think going with the X4's would be my better option.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm thinking a couple Athlon II X4's overclocked to 3.4ghz or more would be better then a i7. I think going with the X4's would be my better option.



I think so too!  Then once you have some more cash you can add a card or two on each rig and bam!  Ultimate Cruncher/Folder


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

Meh, I would rather have one i7 than even 3 AII x4's. One i7 would use less power, put out less heat, and be more consolidated (one box as opposed to 3).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 20, 2010)

hat said:


> Meh, I would rather have one i7 than even 3 AII x4's. One i7 would use less power, put out less heat, and be more consolidated (one box as opposed to 3).



and if that single machine crashes, due to some random event,the biggest source of crunching power of his farm is offline... i believe 2-3 machines are more sophisticated,and undervolted i see them running very cool and efficient. Wherefore do Remote Admin programs exist ? 
hell, i can watch over 4 machines on one screen, in 2 min... and i bet most of you guys know where to get that stuff for free


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't think one i7 rig will ever take as much power as 3 AII x4 rigs, no matter how undervolted they are.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 20, 2010)

hat said:


> I don't think one i7 rig will ever take as much power as 3 AII x4 rigs, no matter how undervolted they are.



depends on the overclock and the voltage of the i7 i think... but i also must admit im rather wasteful with power, since i pay a fixed amount of cash to my mother. big relevancies are the temperature and the price. also, its severely easier to sell a single x4 rig, even to people not beeing enthusiasts like us. you cant decide to cut an i7 in half, when you suddenly need money, its only a go or a no
also, if you got space,and a working network across your flat/house, splitting the rigs across it would minimize temperature and noise issues, especially for people with small room for their computers, but heap of space otherwise. just my 2 cents, i also prefer this method because of the fact,that you dont have to buy kvm switches or even a whole new set of periphery or a new screen, no matter where you place the rigs in the end

Added:
Splitting your rigs can enable you to disable the heaters in the winter 
and i still like the fact about the x4s that you only pay for a little more power, and maybe, even a little more heat... but crunch 12 real cores against 4 real and 4 simulated


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2010)

i7 crunching and folding is only about 370W, which is not as much as you'd think. Quad cores consume less but hat's right in that one i7 uses less power than 3 quads. Heatwise it's not too different, single i7 is hotter than the two C2Q i had before it (purely subjective).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

just something to point out where do you guys get 3 quads from? I was talking about *2* quads.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd say get the 2 X4s.  The cheapest you could probably get an i7 for is about $400.  So, not only is it a good bit more than the dual X4 setup, there's also the issue with more of your PPD being tied up in one system 

And I'd say PPD-wise a pair of X4s would probably be about on par w/ an i7


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Check out the newest addition to our team, She works 9am-5pm mon-thrus 
(cant afford the electric bill so i do it while im at work)
its an i5 dual core


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome!

Keep in mind, a laptop is probably no more than 50w, so it would cost barely anything to run it at home.  I calculated that w/ my laptop (30w) I end up paying about $23 a *year* to keep it going


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Keep in mind, a laptop is probably no more than 50w, so it would cost barely anything to run it at home.  I calculated that w/ my laptop (30w) I end up paying about $23 a *year* to keep it going



the power adapter is a 90W so untill i can get a killawatt meter i dont want to risk having a surprise on my bill


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 20, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Check out the newest addition to our team, She works 9am-5pm mon-thrus
> (cant afford the electric bill so i do it while im at work)
> its an i5 dual core
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101020/DSCN0398.jpg



Nice laptop! It's always nice to have a little extra help!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> the power adapter is a 90W so untill i can get a killawatt meter i dont want to risk having a surprise on my bill



I don't think it'll be much of a surprise, or even noticeable.  My Thinkpad has a 90w plug (spare one is 65w) but it pulls 30w from the wall with the screen off (just a tad under 40w with it on).

Very nice PPD/W IMO


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just something to point out where do you guys get 3 quads from? I was talking about *2* quads.



I got the idea it was 3 through Peer pressure 

Sorry I'm numerically challenged these past few days, I'm going to ban myself from posting or commenting anything with numbers until I've gone through my Sesame Street videos again.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahahahahahaha lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> I got the idea it was 3 through Peer pressure
> 
> Sorry I'm numerically challenged these past few days, I'm going to ban myself from posting or commenting anything with numbers until I've gone through my Sesame Street videos again.







Arrakis+9 said:


> Check out the newest addition to our team, She works 9am-5pm mon-thrus
> (cant afford the electric bill so i do it while im at work)
> its an i5 dual core
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101020/DSCN0398.jpg


Nice.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2010)

So [ION] mentioned a cpl CPU coolers in a diff thread as a suggestion to replace my craptacular CM GeminII.  From this site http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_129&page=1&sort=3a&sid=i88lflbqs3e9t6etm56nabvku7 what is the best option?  My budget is approx. $50 (Can funds as its a Can site) taxes incl.  Any help is welcome and appreciated


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Scythe Mugen 2 

Also, heard good things about the Corsair A50 and Corsair A70


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Ask Sneeky if he would ship either of those 2 coolers to Canada, he does to INTL every now and again. 

My experience with shipping to Canada has been painless


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Shipped about three or four times to Canada via USPS, not an issue here neither.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

A personal milestone today, 10 million WCG points:


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Good job, here's to 11 million


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks 
I probably won't post again until I hit 15 or 20mil or some number of results/runtime, but thanks anyways, 11mil shouldn't be too long


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations on 10 million, Ion!

I'm looking at our members list, and a lot of them seem inactive. I know we can't all have a dedicated cruncher, but even just doing an hour a day would help. Oh well, to each their own!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Added my Lenovo u450P to the team. Not bad on temps at all- sitting @ 46C  Obviously it wont be 24/7, but it should get a couple hours at least most days if not more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Congratulations on 10 million, Ion!
> 
> I'm looking at our members list, and a lot of them seem inactive. I know we can't all have a dedicated cruncher, but even just doing an hour a day would help. Oh well, to each their own!



I'm not sure how many still do this, but at one point we had over 100 threads crunching for a single member (stanhemi).  He got ill and was in critical conditions so we did it sorta of a tribute to him and his dedication to crunching and the team.  We haven't heard from him in at least two months now I would say so I don't know what to think no more.  I know at that time lots seemed inactive including myself because all our rigs were under his account. 

Here's a thread with the list updated as of the last possible update I was able to do based on what was reported, sure the list is a lot smaller now.

A note from stanhemi

I had done a google search to see if I got to it quicker and I found this.  Glad it wasn't only at TPU.  Shows what the distributed computing community is all about.  

To honor a fellow cruncher


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh wow, that explains a lot! I'll keep him in my prayers for sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you, that will mean a lot to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks bro.  I really wish we knew what happened, it's Been a while we don't hear from him


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah 

I saw one of his posts yesterday, I thought it was recent, but then realized I was on the first page of the thread


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, I hope he's doing okay.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Ughhh frustrating!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Very 

I had some downtime on the i7 earlier, but it's back up now (I was writing a guide for FAH-SMP and needed WCG suspended)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem dude


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 21, 2010)

I forgot that I suspended three tasks yesterday on my main rig, so I don't know how much crunching time I missed out on when I was sleeping. At least I caught it before crunching time is up.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

I installed the x86 client on my laptop instead of the x64 client  updated and its running fine, didnt even loose the WUs it was working on- phew!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Lucky you, everytime I gotta reinstall I lose them


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I installed the x86 client on my laptop instead of the x64 client  updated and its running fine, didnt even loose the WUs it was working on- phew!



Nice...my experience is x64 gives about 10% better PPD (but doesn't do WUs any faster, unfortunately)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lucky you, everytime I gotta reinstall I lose them



That's what I thought was the case too which is why I never really update. The last update I did was during the WCG Server Malfunction since I was out of WUs. I was pretty pleased when the WUs resumed on the laptop since they were already about 3hrs in before I realized my error.



[Ion] said:


> Nice...my experience is x64 gives about 10% better PPD (but doesn't do WUs any faster, unfortunately)



I always try to run 64bit software when available. Seems like there is a big lack of 64bit software though. Aside from my OS, BOINC, GIMP and maybe Office, nothing else is 64bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't know if you got lucky or just did something right, but glad it worked out for you.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I always try to run 64bit software when available. Seems like there is a big lack of 64bit software though. Aside from my OS, BOINC, GIMP and maybe Office, nothing else is 64bit



Yeah, almost all of the programs I have are x86.  IMO software creators really need to jump on the x64 ship


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I've received the go-ahead to take my i7 to my friend's house where it should be crunching/folding 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've received the go-ahead to take my i7 to my friend's house where it should be crunching/folding 24/7



Better news I've had all day.  Awesome.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks 

The best part...he offered to pay me to keep it there (I've told him he can use it whenever he wants and game on it if he so desires) 
I declined that offer, I'm just so excited to have a place where I can fill it full of cards and fold/crunch it's heart out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks
> 
> The best part...he offered to pay me to keep it there (I've told him he can use it whenever he wants and game on it if he so desires)
> I declined that offer, I'm just so excited to have a place where I can fill it full of cards and fold/crunch it's heart out



  You're amazing!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks bro 

My parents are probably going to be like  then  when they figure out that I'm letting my friend using my i7 rig that I've invested $1k+ into, but I don't care.  It's purpose was to crunch & fold (srsly), they're trying to get in the way of it, so I'm finding an alternate solution.

And, really, a PhII X4 955 & a GTS250 will be plenty for daily use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> My parents are probably going to be like  then  when they figure out that I'm letting my friend using my i7 rig that I've invested $1k+ into, but I don't care.  It's purpose was to crunch & fold (srsly), they're trying to get in the way of it, so I'm finding an alternate solution.
> 
> And, really, a PhII X4 955 & a GTS250 will be plenty for daily use



I agree, that's much more of a practical rig   You're brave my friend!  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

The X4 really was fine, it's reasonably quiet, fast enough for anything I do (won't be able to play w/ everything maxxed out in DiRT2, but that's OK), and uses less power.

I trust him to be responsible with it, I've known him a while, and it's a win for both of us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The X4 really was fine, it's reasonably quiet, fast enough for anything I do (won't be able to play w/ everything maxxed out in DiRT2, but that's OK), and uses less power.
> 
> I trust him to be responsible with it, I've known him a while, and it's a win for both of us



I in no moment doubt your decision.  I know you do it with the best interest for the team.  That's why you have made it as far as you have.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 22, 2010)

Nomnomnomnomnom..."The Spot" is in crunch mode. Time for some zzzzz's now! Night everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Nomnomnomnomnom..."The Spot" is in crunch mode. Time for some zzzzz's now! Night everyone.



Night dude.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I in no moment doubt your decision.  I know you do it with the best interest for the team.  That's why you have made it as far as you have.


Well, the team and myself 

I'd quite like to see 2mil ASAP, and I think this is the best way to get there  


f22a4bandit said:


> Nomnomnomnomnom..."The Spot" is in crunch mode. Time for some zzzzz's now! Night everyone.



lol..nice 

What's different between 'crunch mode' and 'normal mode'?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

But we are your best interest


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not quite sure what that means 

Furthering the teams goals is my goal as well maybe? 
I would like to see us at the top, but I'll be completely honest, I'd also like to see myself right up there too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

But you at the top will also bring us closer to the top.    WIN/WIN SITUATION!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Absolutely


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

God, I'm so excited for the end of the year and beginning o next year, it's nuts!!!! Ngood times to come.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Got another C2D at work going, probably bring another C2D and an AMD X2 on later


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

How many more you got to go at work?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm not sure TBH, but I'd like to get another couple up today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

We all appreciate it bro.  You wanna run us down your crunchers list again?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Sure:

PhII X4 955 @ stock
i7 860 @ 3.83
C2D P8600 @ stock (2.4)
C2D E4400 @ 2ghz
CD @ ~2ghz (having issues ATM)
PentM 1.4ghz
Pent4HT 3ghz

C2Q Q6600 coming probably Sunday, the i7 more, and the X4 more.  And I need to see what I can do about the CD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

who would have ever thought!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Uhm...me?  

Daily pie is my eventual goal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I think your goal is pretty much accomplished once all those rigs are up to speed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

That I would imagine 

~4.5k from the i7, ~1.5k from the C2Q, ~2k from various duals, ~1.5-2k from the X4 955....yeah, that should be enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep . Now would it be enough to catch up to me on time?  Meh, probably not .


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

We'll see.  I won't be sitting still with all of this, I'm going to continue my quest to get as much going as is possible.  More here & hopefully more friends systems


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

So my plan is working.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Plan?  Oh?  I see no plan 

I just see a drive for pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

That was my plan, you push harder, we get more points.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm.  Not sure it that was your 'plan' as much as it was just the natural outcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol, damn you!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

2GHZ AMD A64X2 now crunching away


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Not sure what PPD It'll do, but I'd guess ~500 (slower than my C2D and clock-for-clock).  But not bad for free


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone know if they will ever fix the show Hosts portion of FreeDC?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

It would be cool to get all of the systems here going, that's likely not going to happen, but a nice 5 or 6 would be quite nice.  About the same PPD as an OCed quad for no cost/power usage 

Dub, couldn't you always just BOINCStats for now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I noticed a few days ago and thought it might have been a issue with the last update or something.  Haven't heard anything about it though.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It would be cool to get all of the systems here going, that's likely not going to happen, but a nice 5 or 6 would be quite nice.  About the same PPD as an OCed quad for no cost/power usage
> 
> Dub, couldn't you always just BOINCStats for now?



Whoa, small text  

Can you link me to the team page?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Whoa, small text
> 
> Can you link me to the team page?



Here


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

*MY Badge is gone! nooooooo *

I just read this thread and then noticed my WCG Badge is GONE So I need to have a 100k every 28 days to keep my badge? *sadface*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

No sir.  Requirements are same as before Only that now we will have starts with the badge based on seven day average.  Waiting on w1z to implement the updated Requirements, should show then.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

No.  I don't think that we're going to be doing the requirements that high.  We're still working out what's going to be the final setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

It's already worked out, it's in the badges thread.  It was my last post.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Just to clarify real quick, the numbers you posted are the final req for the stars?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes.  Ill try to quote it in here


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

ok, I'll wait for the requirements. thanks guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Here are the Requirements:

 WCG Badges are back


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here are the Requirements:
> 
> WCG Badges are back





> Regular badge, no stars - Minimum 100k, and 1 results per every 7 days, so you gotta be active at least for one result.
> 
> badge + 1 star - 500



Wait, before I get confused...average 500 points in one day or in 7 days?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Its the 7 day average as displayed on FreeDC. So as long as your 7 day average is 500 points, one star.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here are the Requirements:
> 
> WCG Badges are back



I love it!  

3 stars should be no issue for me, 4 should be doable within a bit 

EDIT:  Do we know if W1zz can implement this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

He said yes, but haven't heard back since my last PM.  I'll give him a bit and see if he replies.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds good, I love that idea.  I think it would nicely complement the stars under usernames (I'm actually sorta sad to see mine gone )

EDIT:  Just realized I hit 5k posts!  WOOT!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome dude


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Its the 7 day average as displayed on FreeDC. So as long as your 7 day average is 500 points, one star.



So (for example) your saying the "Last 7 days" has to average 500 for +1 star? 

clicky=


sorry for my noobish continuing questions, right now it shows my Last 7 days @ *1,457* and my Average @ *219*. Which seems kinda low since atm I am only running a PHII and a P4. If it's the "Average" column then 500 for +1 star seems fine, but if it's the Last 7 days column then I think the +1 star should be higher. I hope this makes sense to you guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd say it would probably be RAC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

W1z said 7 day average.  Meaning the last 7 day average will determine your stars.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Its my understanding that its based off this number:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

That's cool


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Its my understanding that its based off this number:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101022/7day.png



Oh ok, I see now.

....then 500 points for 1 star sound good to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Yea, onedub is correct.  Thank you sir.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

I just bought a new board for my second quad-cruncher! should get her up and running be the end of next week!!!!! I gotta get at_ least_ 1 star


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome!

What CPU is it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Stars working their magic


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What CPU is it?



Phenom X4 9950 BE

I'm also going to be building a new rig after I get some birthday cash this December. I think it's time to go DDR3 and I always want to give Intel a try, so I am saving up for an 800D and an i7 to go inside.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome, I love my i7.  So fast for WCG!

I'd say today was a success in terms of getting more systems going for WCG, when I went in to work, I had a 3ghz P4HT crunching there and nothing else.  Now I have that P4, a 2GHZ AMD A64X2, a 2GHZ C2D, and a 2.53ghz C2D 

That should sure help my numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, I love my i7.  So fast for WCG!
> 
> I'd say today was a success in terms of getting more systems going for WCG, when I went in to work, I had a 3ghz P4HT crunching there and nothing else.  Now I have that P4, a 2GHZ AMD A64X2, a 2GHZ C2D, and a 2.53ghz C2D
> 
> That should sure help my numbers



Oh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

I went from 2 threads and ~350 PPD to 8 threads and ~1700-1800 PPD 

My goal is 2k from work, I figure another C2D or P4HT should do it...but I'm going to continue and add as many as I can, even once I hit that goal.

A dozen or more threads @ work would be really sweet IMO...and that's only ~2 more systems (P4HTs or duals)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I went from 2 threads and ~350 PPD to 8 threads and ~1700-1800 PPD
> 
> My goal is 2k from work, I figure another C2D or P4HT should do it...but I'm going to continue and add as many as I can, even once I hit that goal.
> 
> A dozen or more threads @ work would be really sweet IMO...and that's only ~2 more systems (P4HTs or duals)



How often do the work PC's crunch?  24/7 or certain times a day?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

24/7.  They were happy enough with the (lack of) performance hit that WCG caused that I was given the go-ahead to let it run 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 24/7.  They were happy enough with the (lack of) performance hit that WCG caused that I was given the go-ahead to let it run 24/7



Bro all those rigs running 24/7 including your own rigs should get you some crazy PPD dude.  I'm thinking 15k at least, don't you think?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro all those rigs running 24/7 including your own rigs should get you some crazy PPD dude.  I'm thinking 15k at least, don't you think?



Well I'd guess no more than 2k a day from work (~500 per dual core, ~350 for the P4HT) for now.  Then let's say ~4.5k from the i7 860, and ~1k from the X4 955 (in theory capable of 2k, but I'd say it'll only be on ~14 hours a day, tops), ~1.5k from the C2Q, and ~600 from my laptop.

So maybe just shy of 10k, which IMO is quite nice, so with a little work, a consistent 10k shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well I'd guess no more than 2k a day from work (~500 per dual core, ~350 for the P4HT) for now.  Then let's say ~4.5k from the i7 860, and ~1k from the X4 955 (in theory capable of 2k, but I'd say it'll only be on ~14 hours a day, tops), ~1.5k from the C2Q, and ~600 from my laptop.
> 
> So maybe just shy of 10k, which IMO is quite nice, so with a little work, a consistent 10k shouldn't be too hard



Maybe the amount of rigs seems overwhelming


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe the amount of rigs seems overwhelming



Yeah....I only have 1 rig that'll do major PPD, but the rest is coming from a lot of slower rigs.  Still beats having a pair of i7s IMO...if 1 rig goes down, I don't loose too much of my PPD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah....I only have 1 rig that'll do major PPD, but the rest is coming from a lot of slower rigs.  Still beats having a pair of i7s IMO...if 1 rig goes down, I don't loose too much of my PPD.



That is very true.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

And I like to use other people's rigs so I don't have to worry about heat/noise/power usage.

Q6600 should be coming online shortly, just sent my friend the instructions for setting up WCG


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2010)

where do GPUGRID points go? towards BOINC or WCG? do we have a team for this?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

GPUGRID is another BOINC project.  Completely different from WCG.

We might have a team, I think so.

But why not just concentrate on WCG and FAH?  We already have 2 successful teams in those areas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

You know what we should try and start up, I would do so if I get a few people to join me, a team for DNETC@Home.  I helped out the base campers during a challenge and my 5770's kicked ass, I was doing about 240k PPD! 

I got a 5870 now so that might be interesting.  It can be ran with nvidia, but ATI's shine in that project. 

I got over 5 million points in a month.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

All I have is nV cards, so I'm going to stick w/ FAH for now, but if I get some ATI cards in the future, I'll join.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> All I have is nV cards, so I'm going to stick w/ FAH for now, but if I get some ATI cards in the future, I'll join.



Totally understandable.  But maybe in the future when things get going, if a few people would join, I would build a AMD farm, even 5770's do amazing at it!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Sure thing, I'm considering a HD5670 for the AMD X4 (or a GT430), if I get an ATI card, I'll definitely do that.

Hell, I might even see what the HD4200 can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure thing, I'm considering a HD5670 for the AMD X4 (or a GT430), if I get an ATI card, I'll definitely do that.
> 
> Hell, I might even see what the HD4200 can do



That one works decently too at DNETC@HOME if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

HD5670?  It could be interesting to see what the HD4200 could do...might do a k or 2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> HD5670?  It could be interesting to see what the HD4200 could do...might do a k or 2



bro if a 5770 does over 240k PPD, the 4200 has to do at least 10 or 15k ?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, IIRC the HD5770 is 800SP.  The HD4200 IIRC is 40.  So that's 1/20th of the shaders, let's assume same clocks (probably not) so that's 12k.  Maybe like 8k once clocks are accounted for.

Not bad for a GPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, IIRC the HD5770 is 800SP.  The HD4200 IIRC is 40.  So that's 1/20th of the shaders, let's assume same clocks (probably not) so that's 12k.  Maybe like 8k once clocks are accounted for.
> 
> Not bad for a GPU



Not at all


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

'specially one that's ~10w


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 'specially one that's ~10w



Isn't it 9.9999999  j/k

Yeah, damn I'm curious to see what it really does now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Isn't it 9.9999999  j/k
> 
> Yeah, damn I'm curious to see what it really does now.



I should be able to let you know within ~4 hours


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 23, 2010)

CP, if you do start a team for that, maybe I'll put my 5770 to use.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

That would be cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, if you do start a team for that, maybe I'll put my 5770 to use.



Let me thin it over.  The only reason why I don't run the card on the main rig is because it's a BFG PSU.  You'll know I'm fucked if that thing goes, so I try to limit it to just the CPU.  But maybe me and you can start it up with your card and my 5870.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow...I've crunched a little over 1,000 points today  My numbers keep going up, and I don't know how! Help, my computers are doing too much work!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice 

My parents decided that they wouldn't let me loan out my system to my friend in case something happened to it .  So it's only folding/crunching part-time, the X4 is messed up...so my PPD isn't going to be nearly as nice as it might have been for now :shadedshu

No PPD from the X4 for now, and the i7 is only going to be crunching ~14 hours a day 

At least I have the rigs @ work going to supplement my PPD


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion], when you are old enough to move out, drop me a PM if you feel like living on the west coast.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 24, 2010)

Bad news guys, my points are going to be way down for the day, I've been playing a lot of games today, and not so much crunching. 

Edit- Crap, now a thunderstorm is rolling in, shutting down the rigs for the night and unplugging them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Bad news guys, my points are going to be way down for the day, I've been playing a lot of games today, and not so much crunching.
> 
> Edit- Crap, now a thunderstorm is rolling in, shutting down the rigs for the night and unplugging them.



It happens bro, weekends are usually lower # wise so it's the best time to play some games.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 25, 2010)

Strangely, that thunderstorm that I talked about earlier has died done now, still gunna leave the rigs off tonight just in case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Strangely, that thunderstorm that I talked about earlier has died done now, still gunna leave the rigs off tonight just in case.



Better to be safe than sorry.  Take it from a person who will leave them on


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't even have mine on a surge protector yet


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> [Ion], when you are old enough to move out, drop me a PM if you feel like living on the west coast.


Gladly 


Radical_Edward said:


> Bad news guys, my points are going to be way down for the day, I've been playing a lot of games today, and not so much crunching.
> 
> Edit- Crap, now a thunderstorm is rolling in, shutting down the rigs for the night and unplugging them.


I've actually done extra crunching this weekend...busier w/ homework than normal, so less gaming 


Bow said:


> I don't even have mine on a surge protector yet



Bad idea my friend 

I believe that this is the best day I've ever had under my own power:





And, best of all, this is without the X4 955 or the C2Q....so still room to go, even w/ less crunching time on the i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Gladly
> 
> I've actually done extra crunching this weekend...busier w/ homework than normal, so less gaming
> 
> ...



Keep up the great work brotha.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2010)

still having issues with my i7. I get random BSOS about ever 2 hours or so.
good news is i have a interview at UPS on the 28th.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys,

check out this thread. 

 A contributing User that is overlooked


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 25, 2010)

one question for the 110v users,probably mostly americans:
are surges a real problem for you? i dont want to provoke it, but until now, i never had a real surge... i believe the last 3 years not even the power went out one time...but it can be so, because im only about 200km away from the nearest nuclear reactor


----------



## hat (Oct 25, 2010)

No, but I doubt voltage has anything to do with it. I would say it has more to do with the quality of your electricity supplier, and being lucky with conditions that can cause a surge, like lightning strikes. All my shit runs on surge protectors, just in case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 25, 2010)

Same here, surge protectors are just something I use just in case. Also, if lighting rolls in all my shit is unplugged the second I can do it. Sure, my shit is insured, but I rather not have to go thru that whole shindig with the insurance company.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay - so here is a question for ya...
Why can't I see my Devices in free-dc stats? I have the box checked in WCG Profile:










Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, it has been so for some days now. Check mine - they have gone too.

Got a X58A-UD5 up and running with my "old" and trusted i7-920. The bios is new so I'm testing OC now doing some crunching.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> one question for the 110v users,probably mostly americans:
> are surges a real problem for you? i dont want to provoke it, but until now, i never had a real surge... i believe the last 3 years not even the power went out one time...but it can be so, because im only about 200km away from the nearest nuclear reactor



haven't had a problem in years. Make that since i moved.Where i used to live i had a psu taken out and another time the psu and mobo(that is when i used cheaper psu's that shit themselves  when there was even a small surge but now i know)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep up the great work brotha.


Thanks, I plan to have many more days like this


p_o_s_pc said:


> still having issues with my i7. I get random BSOS about ever 2 hours or so.
> good news is i have a interview at UPS on the 28th.


I hope you get hired, that would be great! 


Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> check out this thread.
> 
> A contributing User that is overlooked


Will gladly do so 


HammerON said:


> Okay - so here is a question for ya...
> Why can't I see my Devices in free-dc stats? I have the box checked in WCG Profile:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101025/Capture009747.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101025/Capture010593.jpg
> ...



Free-DC is having issues w/ that ATM, I'd use BOINCStats (www.boincstats.com)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 26, 2010)

So, Ima get my 8 y.o. duaghter a netbook for XMas.  My question is an Atom N450/455 worth crunching on at all?  It would be set to full usage as my kid only would play internet games on it.  just wondering if its worth putting it on the netbook....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure....it's probably ~200-250 PPD.  Better than my dedicated cruncher (~175)


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2010)

I have not been able to download any projects since 10/24.  I downloaded the latest client and installed it, but still no go.  What else can be wrong?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

Since 10/24/?! Thats odd. Just a little while ago the servers were unavailable, but its working for me now. Sure you didnt have to reset your Network Preferences in the BOINC Manager?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I have not been able to download any projects since 10/24.  I downloaded the latest client and installed it, but still no go.  What else can be wrong?



What's the BOINC messages tab say?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2010)

> 10/25/2010 5:02:41 PM	World Community Grid	Started download of faah16253_ZINC01609510_WT2md01450CTP_00_base1.00005.pdbqt.gzb
> 10/25/2010 5:02:43 PM		Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
> 10/25/2010 5:02:43 PM	World Community Grid	Temporarily failed download of faah16253_ZINC01609510_WT2md01450CTP_00_base1.00005.pdbqt.gzb: HTTP error
> 10/25/2010 5:02:43 PM	World Community Grid	Backing off 1 hr 4 min 2 sec on download of faah16253_ZINC01609510_WT2md01450CTP_00_base1.00005.pdbqt.gzb
> 10/25/2010 5:02:44 PM		Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.



I think I got my answer since my last post.


----------



## rheged (Oct 26, 2010)

Joinded =D Though my laptop is tiny and feeble, I shall endeavour to leave it on all day long to trundle its way through its dinner of number-crunch spaghetti...


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 26, 2010)

rheged said:


> Joinded =D Though my laptop is tiny and feeble, I shall endeavour to leave it on all day long to trundle its way through its dinner of number-crunch spaghetti...



It don't matter what you crunch on it all goes to a good cause!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

rheged said:


> Joinded =D Though my laptop is tiny and feeble, I shall endeavour to leave it on all day long to trundle its way through its dinner of number-crunch spaghetti...



Awesome! 

I started last year on just a Pentium M laptop that did ~175 PPD, now I can do ~8-9k on a good day.  Just wait, you'll get addicted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I started last year on just a Pentium M laptop that did ~175 PPD, now I can do ~8-9k on a good day.  Just wait, you'll get addicted



^^x2

Welcome aboard bro, make sure you check out ION's essetials thread linked below his post in his signature, has everything you need to know.


----------



## hat (Oct 26, 2010)

*fok*

Just had to retire my mom's Sempron 3000+ machine. I opened the chassis up to do some cleaning and noticed quite a few swollen/leaking caps on the motherboard; however, I swapped her power supply out (Antec Smartpower 400w) and put my crappy 400w Powmax from my server in there. Now that my server has the Antec, I can put my 8800GTS in there and fold on it until my uncle decides to buy it.

About the Antec... it's one of those Smartpower models that has the high pitched squealing noise. Anything I can do about that, other than change the PSU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Just had to retire my mom's Sempron 3000+ machine. I opened the chassis up to do some cleaning and noticed quite a few swollen/leaking caps on the motherboard; however, I swapped her power supply out (Antec Smartpower 400w) and put my crappy 400w Powmax from my server in there. Now that my server has the Antec, I can put my 8800GTS in there and fold on it until my uncle decides to buy it.
> 
> About the Antec... it's one of those Smartpower models that has the high pitched squealing noise. Anything I can do about that, other than change the PSU?



Don't think there is anything that can be done about it bro...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 26, 2010)

open the psu, and put some nailpolish on the coils


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

My PentM has been retired (probably permanently) 

I found it off last night, now it won't turn on.  Not all together surprising, it started acting up about a hear ago and I've barely been able to keep it going since then.  I'll try to revive it later if/when I have time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn, all these rigs getting retired


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

It's only ~175 PPD, I've brought ~10x that online over the past week @ work


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 26, 2010)

hmm almost over 20k! can't wait for 100k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

It doesn't matter Ion, it's dad anyways.  175 ppd can be the difference!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> hmm almost over 20k! can't wait for 100k


Awesome!  


Chicken Patty said:


> It doesn't matter Ion, it's da*e(?)*d anyways.  175 ppd can be the difference!



I'm going to try to revive it tonight (or really as soon as I have time), I'd like to get it going, regardless of it's low output


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

That's the spirit dude


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Just had to retire my mom's Sempron 3000+ machine. I opened the chassis up to do some cleaning and noticed quite a few swollen/leaking caps on the motherboard; however, I swapped her power supply out (Antec Smartpower 400w) and put my crappy 400w Powmax from my server in there. Now that my server has the Antec, I can put my 8800GTS in there and fold on it until my uncle decides to buy it.
> 
> About the Antec... it's one of those Smartpower models that has the high pitched squealing noise. Anything I can do about that, other than change the PSU?



That CPU had a good run


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's the spirit dude



Thanks....it's a nice spare laptop, so I have other motivation for trying to revive it


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm gonna get my OC sorted on my rig and see what I can do for the crunching effort *heads off to Ion's WCG Essentials thread*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

You should have no issues pulling ~3.8ghz or even an X4 w/ that CPU. GOGOGOGOGO!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Go for it dude.

Speaking of overclocks, I'm at 3.4 GHz for now.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 26, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm gonna get my OC sorted on my rig and see what I can do for the crunching effort *heads off to Ion's WCG Essentials thread*



Looking at your specs you will want to invest in an aftermarket cpu cooler to keep temps down at a decent overclock!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go for it dude.
> 
> Speaking of overclocks, I'm at 3.4 GHz for now.



Time to update the sig methinks 

Any plans to push it further now that it's cooling off?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Going to try for 3.5 tonight, so far I'm at 1.296v, that's well undervolted.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice, OCing and UVing at the same time is loads of fun 

3.5 or 3.6ghz shouldn't be hard w/ ~stock voltage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

If I remember correctly 3.8 GHz was stable at 1.392v which is default voltage.  But that was on a open tech station


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Well in that case you should have no issues doing 3.6ghz & stock voltage in a case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Nope, not at all.  I'm trying to find me a cheap H50 for this rig.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nope, not at all.  I'm trying to find me a cheap H50 for this rig.



you might want to go with an h70... the push/pull setup would work better for you i think... sneekypeet also has one  of those new cool it closed loop coolers in his fs thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Sonda5 compared both on the same rig, same conditions and the H70 had slightly worse temps.  I know I shouldn't base my decisions around that alone but in my opinion it's not worth the extra money.

Remember I am doing a custom water loop soon, this will be just to get me by.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 26, 2010)

but, but, you can sell me the h70 at a discount price when your done with it lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

if you find me one cheap enough once I'm ready then I'll buy it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck finding one, IMO mine was well worth the $80 I spent on it.

Finding one used for ~50-60 shouldn't be hard at all


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

Crunching on 4 cores at 3.2GHz now, rather than 3 cores at 3.8GHz; from what I've read it seems the better decision... All seems well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, much better option.    Cores>MHz


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Crunching on 4 cores at 3.2GHz now, rather than 3 cores at 3.8GHz; from what I've read it seems the better decision... All seems well



Definitely better 

Can you not get higher than 3.2 w/ 4 cores, or are the temps just high?


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely better
> 
> Can you not get higher than 3.2 w/ 4 cores, or are the temps just high?



Yea, I've tried everything;
When I use cores 0,1,3 I can O.C to 3.8GHz;
but when I use cores 0,1,2 I can get to 3.4GHz with the same voltage as it takes 0,1,3 to get to 3.8GHz.
Core number 2 doesn't like me much 
I'll just stick with a comfy 3.2GHz quad till I can get a hex-core for cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Pretty soon with AMD's new releases next year they'll be cheaper.  So just hang on


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

One thing that is slightly worrying me;

HWMonitor was reporting the cooling fan RPM's correctly earlier, now it's juggling between 0 and 675,000 lol
And also, my +3.3v line looks waaay too low, or is it commonly mis-reported?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

I would say mis-reported.   Get a multimeter and check it yourself to be sure.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

My old faithful multi-meter died on me last month; it was ooold! Everest says +3.3v is all good, so definite mis-report. Cheers CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool, we are good then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

So far, I don't think Free-DC has updated today yet


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

When you've finished a WU, how big is the completed file that you upload to WCG (I guess it varies, just kinda looking for a rough figure)?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

Care of WCG.COM: 






* The 20-80 upload for Clean Energy excludes me from the project


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> * The 20-80 upload for Clean Energy excludes me from the project



Same here, thanks theonedub
The upload sizes of the other projects in general are much less than I thought they would be though.


----------



## KieX (Oct 26, 2010)

You also need to run linux for CE2, that project isn't available for windows yet 

Also, a little late but welcome onboard scaminatrix. I see you're in the UK, so if you need stuff that can help you crunch let me know in case I have anything lying about.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

Didnt know that, thanks for the heads up KieX.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

KieX said:


> Also, a little late but welcome onboard scaminatrix. I see you're in the UK, so if you need stuff that can help you crunch let me know in case I have anything lying about.



Thanks KieX, I'll be looking for a better CPU HSF once I get a decent CPU; I'll definately keep you in mind. Cheers mate


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2010)

*I'm back*

Got BOINC running again after 2 days down.  I guess after a solid year of no issues, my time was due.  I had to kill all transfers, reset the project, and BOOM files started flying down the internet to my PC.  

I promise to pay more attention and not wait for my crunching badge to disappear to warn me somethings wrong.


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Got BOINC running again after 2 days down.  I guess after a solid year of no issues, my time was due.  I had to kill all transfers, reset the project, and BOOM files started flying down the internet to my PC.
> 
> I promise to pay more attention and not wait for my crunching badge to disappear to warn me somethings wrong.



It can happen bro, glad you are back up and running.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2010)

i broke my phone yesterday so sorry guys but the money i was going to spend toward the 2nd cruncher on a smart phone. unless i can convince myself to get a cheaper not smart phone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i broke my phone yesterday so sorry guys but the money i was going to spend toward the 2nd cruncher on a smart phone. unless i can convince myself to get a cheaper not smart phone.



Meh, shit happens bro.  Do what you gotta do, Christmas is around the corner, sure you'll get a few bucks then or what not for a cruncher maybe.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, shit happens bro.  Do what you gotta do, Christmas is around the corner, sure you'll get a few bucks then or what not for a cruncher maybe.



the GF is telling me to get a normal phone(one with a keyboard and not a smart phone) and spend the money on the other rig  I think you guys would like her(but i won't put a blonde on a tech site that could be a fail)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, I've tried everything;
> When I use cores 0,1,3 I can O.C to 3.8GHz;
> but when I use cores 0,1,2 I can get to 3.4GHz with the same voltage as it takes 0,1,3 to get to 3.8GHz.
> Core number 2 doesn't like me much
> I'll just stick with a comfy 3.2GHz quad till I can get a hex-core for cheap.


Well that's not so bad....and it's more of a reason to upgrade to a hex 


scaminatrix said:


> One thing that is slightly worrying me;
> 
> HWMonitor was reporting the cooling fan RPM's correctly earlier, now it's juggling between 0 and 675,000 lol
> And also, my +3.3v line looks waaay too low, or is it commonly mis-reported?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101026/Temps.png


Software voltage monitoring is frequently wrong, I'd ignore it


Chicken Patty said:


> So far, I don't think Free-DC has updated today yet


Yeah...something's really wrong w/ it lately hwell


theonedub said:


> Care of WCG.COM*org*:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101026/bandwidth.jpg
> 
> * The 20-80 upload for Clean Energy excludes me from the project


My experience is that upload is almost always right at 22mb...which does take some time to upload, but IMO it's not so bad


theonedub said:


> Didnt know that, thanks for the heads up KieX.


It's a shame, as it means only my laptop can do it.  It's going to take a very long time to get badges w/ a max of 2 days of runtime a day for it 


NastyHabits said:


> Got BOINC running again after 2 days down.  I guess after a solid year of no issues, my time was due.  I had to kill all transfers, reset the project, and BOOM files started flying down the internet to my PC.
> 
> I promise to pay more attention and not wait for my crunching badge to disappear to warn me somethings wrong.


Glad it's working again! 


p_o_s_pc said:


> i broke my phone yesterday so sorry guys but the money i was going to spend toward the 2nd cruncher on a smart phone. unless i can convince myself to get a cheaper not smart phone.



How did it break?

Sorry to hear that 

But having a nice smartphone is great


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How did it break?
> 
> Sorry to hear that
> 
> But having a nice smartphone is great



dropped it face down on a hardwood floor and broke the screen :shadedshu
looking at getting a smartphone with windows mobile, its some kind of HTC professional phone or a Palm Pre plus possibly a Samsung i910


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Windows Mobile 6.x is terrible, my parents have had WinMo6 phones and despised them.  WinMo7 is looking good, as is Android.

Sorry that happened w/ your phone, I've been lucky enough that I haven't even dropped it yet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Windows Mobile 6.x is terrible, my parents have had WinMo6 phones and despised them.  WinMo7 is looking good, as is Android.
> 
> Sorry that happened w/ your phone, I've been lucky enough that I haven't even dropped it yet



I can honestly say the more i use Android phones the more i hate them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe not such a good choice then 

I love my Droid and wouldn't swap it for any non-Android phone, but I guess that's why the major vendors make a variety of phones.  Everyone but Apple seems to have realized that one size doesn't fit all


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe not such a good choice then
> 
> I love my Droid and wouldn't swap it for any non-Android phone, but I guess that's why the major vendors make a variety of phones.  Everyone but Apple seems to have realized that one size doesn't fit all



i like the windows based phones but mostly the 7 based ones. I really like them. But if i could get a really good deal on a 6.x i would get it (by good deal i mean $50-100)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't pay over $50 for one, but that's my choice.  I hope whatever you get works out for you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2010)

i must admit, i dont like smartphones at all.
if i could, i would ban them all, and give monochrome 10$ cellphones to the people, so that they learn for what these things are good for... phoning, and nothing else 
i would rather get me a netbook, and carry that around in a bag all day, additional to the cheap phone, if i was that dependant on beeing "online". 
So if one of both gets broken, you still have the chance to use the other one 
also, i bet any psychatrist would deem a smartphone a mobile fix for internet addicted people... which are sadly, fairly common these days. Even i know the feeling of beeing without Net


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i must admit, i dont like smartphones at all.
> if i could, i would ban them all, and give monochrome 10$ cellphones to the people, so that they learn for what these things are good for... phoning, and nothing else
> i would rather get me a netbook, and carry that around in a bag all day, additional to the cheap phone, if i was that dependant on beeing "online".
> So if one of both gets broken, you still have the chance to use the other one
> also, i bet any psychatrist would deem a smartphone a mobile fix for internet addicted people... which are sadly, fairly common these days. Even i know the feeling of beeing without Net



there are very few smartphones that i like but i am one of the people who get caught up in the trend. I am stuck between 3 phones right now. 
SAMSUNG SCH-i760
Samsung SCH-i910
Palm Pre Plus


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> there are very few smartphones that i like but i am one of the people who get caught up in the trend. I am stuck between 3 phones right now.
> SAMSUNG SCH-i760
> Samsung SCH-i910
> Palm Pre Plus



err....crunch? 

that should be the easiest solution


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> err....crunch?
> 
> that should be the easiest solution



I need a new phone mine is fucked so i cant avoid it. 
maybe i can get the phone to crunch


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I need a new phone mine is fucked so i cant avoid it.
> maybe i can get the phone to crunch



10-30$ for a new phone,
and the rest for rigs!

just my humble opinion 

i believe i paid 10€ for my secondary phone, with 5€ worth of phoning preloaded to it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i must admit, i dont like smartphones at all.
> if i could, i would ban them all, and give monochrome 10$ cellphones to the people, so that they learn for what these things are good for... phoning, and nothing else
> i would rather get me a netbook, and carry that around in a bag all day, additional to the cheap phone, if i was that dependant on beeing "online".
> So if one of both gets broken, you still have the chance to use the other one
> also, i bet any psychatrist would deem a smartphone a mobile fix for internet addicted people... which are sadly, fairly common these days. Even i know the feeling of beeing without Net



Well....mostly I use my phone for music, vids, and internet (posting here and the like).  Only rarely (couple times a week tops) do I use it for phone activities (calling, texting).

So I quite like having a smartphone....and I don't have data, so it's not exactly a mobile fix for an internet addiction for me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 10-30$ for a new phone,
> and the rest for rigs!
> 
> just my humble opinion
> ...



I would but i'm not willing to downgrade from what i have.I am someone who thinks they have to have a nice phone to show off at school


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well....mostly I use my phone for music, vids, and internet (posting here and the like).  Only rarely (couple times a week tops) do I use it for phone activities (calling, texting).
> 
> So I quite like having a smartphone....and I don't have data, so it's not exactly a mobile fix for an internet addiction for me



sounds like youre a canditate for a netbook, if you dont phone much, i bet that would be far more comfortable than this small,fiddly buttons/screen

you maybe dont have data, but internet addiction is mostly:
"music, vids, and internet (posting here and the like,IM´s like MSN,sometimes several)"  

My (sadly not anymore ) girlfriend was such an Internet addict, she would freak out when she wasnt able to get on her rig for a decent time a day, and that what i just described were exactly her doings,when she was "on"
Me myself is somehow in need of the Net, i bet most regular TPUers are... and as with all addictions, there are certain levels of it.
i dont want to accuse anyone here, but i just want to say, that i dont think that these Devices ease up the "need" after more "net", for example, in case they break. 

(they love to do that btw, due to their crammed electronic nature, and thats mostly expensive,or needs time for repairs)

@POS

then my senses did not left me!  showing off is for what kind of people? 
Posers!
dont be a poser, POS!  (no pun intended)

if you need an expensive,electronic device to bring people to an understanding of your abilities, thats right (nice selfbuilt rig/s, for example)
but if you need it, to gain popularity, is that surely the way?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

I say if what you want is a smart phone get one bro, as long as you are happy you can always build a rig later.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Sound advice


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2010)

Windows Mobile 6.5 is decent, but none of that bloated stock stuff they load on the phones. The best WinMo experience is done with custom ROMs for sure. From the looks of the phones you mentioned you have Sprint or VZW and it doesnt look like they are getting their Win7 phones til next year  

I was really looking forward to Win7 phones until I saw the phones ATT will be getting. Think I might pick up a used HD2, unlock it and see what XDA can do.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 27, 2010)

Did the servers go down yesterday?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i like the windows based phones but mostly the 7 based ones. I really like them. But if i could get a really good deal on a 6.x i would get it (by good deal i mean $50-100)



Don't get a 6.x phone. HORRIBLE phone os. Worse than even blackberry.

Anroid or Win7 are seriously the way to go if you actually use all the music, video and internet stuff. The only possible reason I can see for not liking android is because you either didn't have a clue what you were doing, or you messed with an older version on a shitty phone.


----------



## hat (Oct 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am someone who thinks they have to have a nice phone to show off at school


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2010)

hat said:


>



I thought that too hat. Silly reason to buy ANYTHING. One should never give a fuck what other people think of them and their stuff, unless it's a loved one. To buy things to bolster your image is just sad.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Did the servers go down yesterday?



I _think_ so, but I wouldn't swear to it.

The PentM is still down, I had no time yesterday to mess with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Did the servers go down yesterday?





[Ion] said:


> I _think_ so, but I wouldn't swear to it.
> 
> The PentM is still down, I had no time yesterday to mess with it



All day there was no points, even at 9pm my time yesterday it said 0 points for the team.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Really weird....but FDC seems to be having a lot of issues recently.

Even  BOINCStats was a bit messed up yesterday


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 27, 2010)

yes, it seems not to be properly working yesterday and today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah...I should be pulling ~6k daily, but FDC is showing me w/ 0 points the past 2 days.  Same w/ the entire team


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 27, 2010)

What?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Free-DC is confused 

There's now a web version of my PPD estimator, check it out here


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah.....there have been lots of issues :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, still having issues with stats


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 27, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i must admit, i dont like smartphones at all.
> if i could, i would ban them all, and give monochrome 10$ cellphones to the people, so that they learn for what these things are good for... phoning, and nothing else
> i would rather get me a netbook, and carry that around in a bag all day, additional to the cheap phone, if i was that dependant on beeing "online".
> So if one of both gets broken, you still have the chance to use the other one
> also, i bet any psychatrist would deem a smartphone a mobile fix for internet addicted people... which are sadly, fairly common these days. Even i know the feeling of beeing without Net



Although I'm a smart-phone owner, I would gladly exchange it for an old style phone that worked.  I was really bummed when my 4 year-old razr finally gave up the ghost.  (I once dropped it 3 stories onto concrete and it survived.)  I can't stand it when I go to restaurant with friends, we sit down, and they all whip out their phones.  What happened to conversation with friends?

It's been proven that constant smartphone use actually lowers your IQ up to 10%. We humans are social animals.  Good conversation leads to increased brain function.  Solitary staring at a screen makes you dumber.

There is a new medical problem known as 'blackberry neck" from constantly bending to look at your phone.

Enough ranting on my part.  If you have a smart-phone, I hope you enjoy it.  Please don't flame me.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Although I'm a smart-phone owner, I would gladly exchange it for an old style phone that worked.  I was really bummed when my 4 year-old razr finally gave up the ghost.  (I once dropped it 3 stories onto concrete and it survived.)  I can't stand it when I go to restaurant with friends, we sit down, and they all whip out their phones.  What happened to conversation with friends?
> 
> It's been proven that constant smartphone use actually lowers your IQ up to 10%. We humans are social animals.  Good conversation leads to increased brain function.  Solitary staring at a screen makes you dumber.
> 
> ...



+1 but I'm "old" too


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 27, 2010)

Gwaa, "Windows Desktop Manager has stopped working unexpectedly" killed my fun tonight!
Administering more NB volts now lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Gwaa, "Windows Desktop Manager has stopped working unexpectedly" killed my fun tonight!
> Administering more NB volts now lol



Make sure your temps are in check bro.   Good luck.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Make sure your temps are in check bro.   Good luck.



Cheers, all seems good; 48 max on NB and 56 max on CPU. The Raven 2 helps the temps a lot, everything idles in the 30's.
Given one notch on the NB and it seems fine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Cheers, all seems good; 48 max on NB and 56 max on CPU. The Raven 2 helps the temps a lot, everything idles in the 30's.
> Given one notch on the NB and it seems fine



I would stop there as far as the CPU is concerned.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

I dumped about 100 WUs from the i7, I finally got it to upload.  Reinstalled BOINC and all was good 

I'm going to talk to the school IT guy tomorrow, if all goes well, I'll be able to start rolling out WCG on the 30 C2Ds in the comp lab.  Not all right away OFC, but maybe half a dozen for now.  IIRC they're on ~10 hours a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I dumped about 100 WUs from the i7, I finally got it to upload.  Reinstalled BOINC and all was good
> 
> I'm going to talk to the school IT guy tomorrow, if all goes well, I'll be able to start rolling out WCG on the 30 C2Ds in the comp lab.  Not all right away OFC, but maybe half a dozen for now.  IIRC they're on ~10 hours a day



Holy crap!!!!!!!   ION has the school to back him up!  100k PPD?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know yet if he'll let me, he just said it was a possibility 

But 30 of those even @ ~300 PPD each would still be a force to be reckoned with


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would stop there as far as the CPU is concerned.



Yea it's just the cold-boot issues I need to sort now, takes 2 boots to get into Windows.



[Ion] said:


> But 30 of those even @ ~300 PPD each would still be a force to be reckoned with



 All going to be under team TPU? That'd be nice lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

That would be the plan, under my account w/ TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

That's 9,000 ppd Kai.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

I just added 24 2ghz Pentium Dual Cores  

I have some pictures of all 20 that I'll upload when I get home (need cable for my phone).

Lab Admin was extremely supportive of this, said that it was a cool project.  He's said I can have 'em run for the next week or two, if things are going poorly after that, then I may have to scale back, but he said that it was cool and that he would support me 

Oh, and they're at 100% CPU usage 24/7.  The few students using the computers ATM said that it doesn't change the usability at all.  ~13.7k PPD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

my god!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I just added 24 2ghz Pentium Dual Cores
> 
> I have some pictures of all 20 that I'll upload when I get home (need cable for my phone).
> 
> ...



How will I ever get pie 

Nice job Ion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I know right? :shadedshu

That's a good sign though.  Means people are stepping it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my god!





mstenholm said:


> How will I ever get pie
> 
> Nice job Ion



Thank you both 

I'm really looking forward to this, within a few days the WUs should be coming in in full force, so I should be able to do in the range of 15-20k PPD (let's assume ~11-12k from the farm, although it can in theory do ~14k, then easily another 4-5k from the other setups I have going) 

I forsee no troubles getting pie again as long as I have these going


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know right? :shadedshu
> 
> That's a good sign though.  Means people are stepping it up!



Sure is a good thing. BTW I know how to get pie but then I will lose my folding pie. Can't have it all


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe do bigadv on your i7 sometimes and WCG sometimes?

I think I *may* finally be able to eliminate Mike as a threat....that would be awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

You definitely shouldn't have an issue getting lie ION 

Mstenholm
I know what you mean bro, nice to contribute evenly or so to both.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe do bigadv on your i7 sometimes and WCG sometimes?
> 
> I think I *may* finally be able to eliminate Mike as a threat....that would be awesome



Mike is on a rampage but best of luck fighting him of. I just rolled over 

Running -bigadv/SMP now but will run one for WGC (i7-920) and one for the nice bonus points (W3670) starting in a few days. Got my visa for Iran and will be going there soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry about the quality, but here are the 24 newest additions:














All Lenovos with 2GHZ PentDualCores running a slimmed-down XP x86.  Untouched over the weekends and ~4PM-8AM daily 
When they're used, it's just for internet browsing and word processing, so they rarely see over a 15% CPU usage.


I set 'em all up at lunch when very few other people were using them....it's a bit of a pain to set up BOINC on 24 individual computers in 50 minutes :shadedshu

EDIT:  All 24 represented in my device manager 









I've been told if I can figure out how to do a service install on Macs, I also have access to about a dozen Intel Macs


----------



## KieX (Oct 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry about the quality, but here are the 24 newest additions:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/IMG_20101028_132613.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/IMG_20101028_132744.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/IMG_20101028_132922.jpg
> ...



 Nice farm you're getting there. mjmike is on a rampage, but looks like you're going to start your own little one 

On my sister's macbook once installed it automatically started at boot up and was hidden away from view (well did have a tray icon). No idea about running it as a service, but at least it will be inconspicous.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

These computers spend 16+ hours a day with no one logged in.  So I'd really like it to run when people aren't logged in....otherwise, not a lot of point 

I figure about 30 systems should be enough to hold off Mike...15k PPD should be pretty easy w/ everything going, potentially a good bit more (especially w/ the Macs)


----------



## KieX (Oct 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly it should still run with other people logged in. The only thing is that anyone who isn't the installer will get an error message if they try to run the Manager. But think it still runs. Gonna go look this up.

EDIT: Think you'll find this page useful: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Tools_for_Mac_OS_X


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh man, that's awesome.  If only I was allowed to bring the 41 Core 2 Duo E8400s in my office online. 

That would be this much PPD per day





!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> If I remember correctly it should still run with other people logged in. The only thing is that anyone who isn't the installer will get an error message if they try to run the Manager. But think it still runs. Gonna go look this up.
> 
> EDIT: Think you'll find this page useful: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Tools_for_Mac_OS_X


Thanks, I'll check that out 


Chicken Patty said:


> Oh man, that's awesome.  If only I was allowed to bring the 41 Core 2 Duo E8400s in my office online.
> 
> That would be this much PPD per day
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/Capture232.jpg!



PPD per day? :shadedshu
Points per day per day?  Points (per day)^2 

But that would be awesome 

And I will likely have another couple K PPD coming next week (Macs)...IIRC each has a ~2ghz Dual-Core Intel


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 29, 2010)

Rampage or not you have to luv the outcome.  Crunch on and Crunch Harder!
That sound dirty, sorry BP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'll check that out
> 
> 
> PPD per day? :shadedshu
> ...



Bro, are you going to put every computer in your state to crunch? 


Fine with me though


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, are you going to put every computer in your state to crunch?
> 
> 
> Fine with me though


Hah, I'd love to 

For now thought, it's just going to be about half a dozen at work and 2 dozen at school.  Maybe closer to 3doz @ school @ some point.

The X31 is back in operation, I had to nuke my Ubuntu install (still don't know what happened) and reinstall.  Oh and I decided I might as well upgrade it to a gigabyte of memory while I was messing with it.  When it's doing the C4CW and FAAH WUs, it ran dangerously close (~480mb) to the 512 it had...this should fix it 


Oh, and the best thing, normally w/ my i7 and the rigs @ work, I have about 3 or 4 pages of WUs pending validation.  Now?  11 






Already have 5 pages and counting of valids from the school farm:




Next update should be amazing 

It's a shame IMO that CEP2 is Linux-only ATM, the school really has the bandwidth to be amazing at it, even with 24 systems (at the rate these things go through WUs, *no way* our home connection could handle CEP2)....but school:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Only the 1st update of the day so far and I'm already a good bit over what I got yesterday:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

amazing job dude


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, I'm really looking forward to this 

They're pulling down WUs at an astonishing rate....I didn't expect 48 threads to go through so much work 






EDIT:  No2 pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

...and your numbers are going to get better when the new rigs get fully up to speed   number 1 is definitely possible.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and your numbers are going to get better when the new rigs get fully up to speed   number 1 is definitely possible.



If/when I get the Macs up, I think that No1 could certainly be possible w/ the i7 & 2 other quads (maybe even without the quads).

Without them, I think it could still happen on occasion, the farm is ~13k PPD, and I've been managing ~5-6k normally.  So that's ~18k, which is ever so slightly above what Mindweaver does 

It'll probably be ~10 days before I know, by the time that everything is going full force, I'm probably going to be w/ XS for the week, so I'll have to wait until I get back to see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

I finally received the email for the contest.  As much as Dave (movieman) has been a remarkable person and I would love to help him out I was once treated ridiculously stupid when approaching them for a suggestion.  Therefore XS is not getting my help.  Sorry, I know we received help from the XS refugees, but one person spoiled it for the rest.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of contest are they having?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2010)

PC atm, i had a huge water leak in the apartment a week or so ago, so im moving around a bit the next couple of weeks, and because of that i stashed my rig at a friends place until i get my situation sorted

meaning no crunching or folding from my rig the next month or so 

i got this lappie for 350$
c2d p8700 2.53ghz
HD4650 1gb
2x2gb 
500gig HD


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> PC atm, i had a huge water leak in the apartment a week or so ago, so im moving around a bit the next couple of weeks, and because of that i stashed my rig at a friends place until i get my situation sorted
> 
> meaning no crunching or folding from my rig the next month or so
> 
> ...



Nice pick up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's the email:

Feel free to change as you see fit.
Thanks,
Dave

WCG Supercomputer run part 2 - November 1-8,2010

Hello,
As most of you know back in May our WCG team made a one week push to show the computational power that resides
with the members of XtremeSystems.
It was one heck of a week.
We maxxed out that week at app 18,000,000 WCG points per day from a previous average of app 7,000,000PPD
A lot of good people came to help and many stayed.
For that you have my thanks more than I can say in words.
We're now averaging app 12,000,000 PPD and with the cooler weather now here we want to give it another shot.
The plan is to bring everyone we can onto the WCG team for the week of November 1-8.
We'd like to see the team break at least 30 million PPD during that time.
Can it be done? The answer is yes and easily if you help.

Think on this a minute:
There are over 135,000 registered members on XS.
If every one of those 135,000 members brought just ONE old P4-3000 or AMD X2 to the team for that week at 2500PPD each we'd do 337,500,000 PPD and that my friends is more than any Supercomputer that exists in the world can do by a factor of three.
Now factor in that most of you have machines that can easily out do those old P4's and AMD X2's we have the opportunity here to make one heck of a statement while doing good research into Cancer,Muscular Dystropy,AIDS and other diseases.
Since the way WCG works is based on a quorum system( WU sent to at least 2 people to make sure the science is correct) the smart move is to get the app running at least 4-7 days in advance of the November 1 date.

We have an excellent How-To on setting up WCG on your machine(s) located in the XS WCG section here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=230613
plus any questions you might have can be answered by myself or any of the other team members in that section.
Thanks for reading and we look forward to having you with us.
Movieman


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What kind of contest are they having?


Trying to get their WCG PPD as high as possible for a week 


(FIH) The Don said:


> PC atm, i had a huge water leak in the apartment a week or so ago, so im moving around a bit the next couple of weeks, and because of that i stashed my rig at a friends place until i get my situation sorted
> 
> meaning no crunching or folding from my rig the next month or so
> 
> ...



Stupid-awesome deal! 

There's a very real chance next week I'll be trading my Thinkpad X31 (PentM) for a Macbook (specs unknown), a friend of mine @ school hates Macs and would rather have a PC.  Even though it's 7 years old 

Whatever, the Mac should crunch much faster (plan on running XP on it)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's the email:
> 
> Feel free to change as you see fit.
> Thanks,
> ...



I see, its more like a challenge then?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I see, its more like a challenge then?



Yep...it seems like they're planning on doing it twice a year 

And Nov is much better than May IMO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup, cooler weather.  As mentioned by Dave himself.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2010)

The idea sounds familiar. Maybe someone suggested to do something similar here as well? 

Good luck to them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

I got more points last update than I did yesterday...and there's still (2?) updates to go 

A mere 8.6k away from 1.5mil.....might actually be able to make that today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

I see you passing me very soon!  but also


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I see you passing me very soon!  but also



I'd give you ~2 months, I doubt I'll be gaining on you at much more than 10k a day 

I don't think the help that you offered to help me get to 2mil this year is going to be needed @ this rate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

You should help me instead   ...at this rate.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You should help me instead   ...at this rate.



I'd like to hit a few more stones, but then, sure, I don't see why I couldn't help you w/ my i7 for a bit 

The PentDualCores are all going to stay w/ my name, it's too much trouble to go around and change 24 systems 

EDIT:  Got another PentDC @ work going.  Total thread count here is 10 now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2010)

this one is for you Ion lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

lol...now that's funny 

Is it gonna be crunching?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2010)

im not sure it will be worth it, but again, should be fun

its a dualcore celly, 1.2ghz i think, 

afaik it can be overclocked a bit

im thinking about throwing a used 260ish in it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

If that's an ATOM/ION board (and I think it is) then it's either a 1.6ghz+ single-core Atom w/ HT, or a dual core Atom w/ HT.  Worth crunching on IMO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2010)

this is the one ZOTAC IONITX-P-E Intel Celeron SU2300 (1.2 GHz dua...

dually celly  CULV

but if i can overclock it to like 1.5 then its good for what? 500ppd? 
and i guess the 9400 gefroce thing can fold a bit aswell


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow...I totally did not know that existed 

Oh, and you know, there's a PPD calculator for this 

I'd estimate you'd be in the 400-450 PPD range @ 1.5ghz (probably closer to 400), the PentDCs I have @ school only estimate ~570 PPD each and they're @ 2ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'd like to hit a few more stones, but then, sure, I don't see why I couldn't help you w/ my i7 for a bit
> 
> The PentDualCores are all going to stay w/ my name, it's too much trouble to go around and change 24 systems
> 
> EDIT:  Got another PentDC @ work going.  Total thread count here is 10 now



Thanks bro, I know, changing all those rigs will surely be a mission and a half


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, I know, changing all those rigs will surely be a mission and a half



Yeah, that's why I'm not going to 

But if you want some help later on, just PM me, and we can go from there.  I could switch over the i7 and maybe the laptop as well.  The i7 will probably be on no more than ~10-12 hours a day now that I'm not almost entirely dependent on it for PPD (so now I can afford to have it off more, and my parents will be happier)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm not going to
> 
> But if you want some help later on, just PM me, and we can go from there.  I could switch over the i7 and maybe the laptop as well.  The i7 will probably be on no more than ~10-12 hours a day now that I'm not almost entirely dependent on it for PPD (so now I can afford to have it off more, and my parents will be happier)



 Gotta keep the parents happy   ... and thanks bro.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this one is for you Ion lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/003891.jpg



Im itching to get a mITX build going. If you get a chance post up pics of that build please


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...I totally did not know that existed
> 
> Oh, and you know, there's a PPD calculator for this
> 
> I'd estimate you'd be in the 400-450 PPD range @ 1.5ghz (probably closer to 400), the PentDCs I have @ school only estimate ~570 PPD each and they're @ 2ghz



hmm dunno what to chose, no cellys 

but yeah i really dont expect much more than that
i see in review that they get it to around 1.8ghz, which is rather nice imo
im gonna pick up a 450 tomorrow with 2x2gb memory, or 2x1gb

and maybe a small ssd



theonedub said:


> Im itching to get a mITX build going. If you get a chance post up pics of that build please



will do  having trouble finding a place that has a decent m-itx case tomorrow :S


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Only 130k points and almost 2 months of runtime...no big deal 





Could very well be No1 in the team today! 

Oh, and this level of points/runtime should be reasonably easy to maintain 

EDIT @ Don:  Just choose the closest CPU, in this case, a C2D Conroe.  That's what I'm using for the PentDCs since cache doesn't really matter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

Dude, huge jump in #'s   Good though!


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys, we've got some shit going on in the Folding section about the Cap and Trade bill that is moving through the Senate right now, and I just wanted to make sure all you Crunchers were on board too.

 Folding Pie and Milestones!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice find Hat but I live in Canada so you Know just don"t work.  Any help with a dog that luvs me and her ball would help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

Dude if they pass that law( or did it ) that would suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, huge jump in #'s   Good though!


Thanks, I'm sure loving it 

It sure shows what a lot of even midrange PCs will do, simply amazing IMO


hat said:


> Hey guys, we've got some shit going on in the Folding section about the Cap and Trade bill that is moving through the Senate right now, and I just wanted to make sure all you Crunchers were on board too.
> 
> Folding Pie and Milestones!!



Well that's a load of BS.  I'm going to write to the NC senators and implore them not to support it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

Yep, shows that you don't need high end rigs, just enough dedication.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, shows that you don't need high end rigs, just enough dedication.



Sure thing 

My ancient Pentium M could accumulate almost 100k BOINC points a year, not a lot, but thoroughly respectable IMO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure thing
> 
> My ancient Pentium M could accumulate almost 100k BOINC points a year, not a lot, but thoroughly respectable IMO



do it for five years and that's 500k!  500k although achievable with not much effort for those with newer hardware is still a lot of points and a great milestone!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> do it for five years and that's 500k!  500k although achievable with not much effort for those with newer hardware is still a lot of points and a great milestone!



True that....a lot of points there!

Although my PentDC farm is probably capable of ~500k in about a month and a half


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> True that....a lot of points there!
> 
> Although my PentDC farm is probably capable of ~500k in about a month and a half



24 rigs > 1 rig


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 24 rigs > 1 rig



Wait, really?  

I'm now up to 113 pages of assigned work from WCG, before this whole adventure, it was like 30


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, really?
> 
> I'm now up to 113 pages of assigned work from WCG, before this whole adventure, it was like 30



WOW!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> WOW!!!



 

And 13 pages of PendVals, up from about 4, and 53 pages of valid ones, up from about 15


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2010)

so I was under the impression that the WCG badges were on the same point baseline as before being 100,000k and that it was changed that you had to contribute at least once in a 7 day period. If thats the case can someone tell me why mine hasnt shown up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://mikesansone.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/04/question.jpg
> 
> so I was under the impression that the WCG badges were on the same point baseline as before being 100,000k and that it was changed that you had to contribute at least once in a 7 day period. If thats the case can someone tell me why mine hasnt shown up?



I am not sure anymore, I PM'ed W1Z a couple fo times about this he never answered.  I'll try again but not sure why he is not answering.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2010)

solaris, your points 28 days seems to be too low? 22.4k is the current limit but there are some suggestions from chicken patty that i have yet to implement


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> solaris, your points 28 days seems to be too low? 22.4k is the current limit but there are some suggestions from chicken patty that i have yet to implement



Once you do, his badge will show since the new requirements is what he stated in his post.  He already has the 100k, he just needs to return a result which he already has.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> solaris, your points 28 days seems to be too low? 22.4k is the current limit but there are some suggestions from chicken patty that i have yet to implement



ok seems legit. No im currently crunching on a netburst xeon with HT I dont have another system to dedicate ATM I will soon enough but thats all I can spare atm.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

That would explain it, I didn't know that was still being implemented


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That would explain it, I didn't know that was still being implemented



W1z said he needed a few days so we'll be fine shortly.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome, then will we have the stars?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, then will we have the stars?



Yessir, that's the plan.  I told w1z just to use the stars that were provided in the badge thread, they look simple and not corny or anything like that.  Just right to me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yessir, that's the plan.  I told w1z just to use the stars that were provided in the badge thread, they look simple and not corny or anything like that.  Just right to me.



Hell yes, those were awesome!!! 

And I should have 5 stars


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hell yes, those were awesome!!!
> 
> And I should have 5 stars



Yep, I'll have like what, two?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

What was the req for 3 or 4 again?  I thought 2 stars was like 2k PPD?

Surely w/ 10 threads you'd be at least 5 or 6k, no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What was the req for 3 or 4 again?  I thought 2 stars was like 2k PPD?
> 
> Surely w/ 10 threads you'd be at least 5 or 6k, no?



I do about 4.5k now.  So about that.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Well from what I remember of the requirements, you should have no issues having 3 or maybe 4 stars, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well from what I remember of the requirements, you should have no issues having 3 or maybe 4 stars, right?



I'd say about 3.  I'll look them up shortly.  Gotta love multi monitor setups.  Got PS3 going on left monitor, TPu in the middle, and the right one has all my temps and F@H WCG windows.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2010)

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 15,000 or greater

It'll be nice to have different badges like the F@H ones. Thanks for getting it done CP and thanks to W1z for implementing it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2,000
> badge + 3 stars - 4,500
> badge + 4 stars - 8,000
> badge + 5 stars - 15,000 or greater



Thanks, so I should be able to do three stars.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'd say about 3.  I'll look them up shortly.  Gotta love multi monitor setups.  Got PS3 going on left monitor, TPu in the middle, and the right one has all my temps and F@H WCG windows.


That's just awesome!

3 should be easy for you, 4 might be possible depending on what you have coming, IDK for sure 


theonedub said:


> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2,000
> badge + 3 stars - 4,500
> badge + 4 stars - 8,000
> badge + 5 stars - 15,000 or greater



That is indeed far higher than I thought....but 5 should still be doable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's just awesome!
> 
> 3 should be easy for you, 4 might be possible depending on what you have coming, IDK for sure
> 
> ...



It creates a challenge therefore you need to step it up in order to get the five stars.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It creates a challenge therefore you need to step it up in order to get the five stars.



Definitely...but I'm afraid that it will reserve 5 stars to only 2 or 3 people here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely...but I'm afraid that it will reserve 5 stars to only 2 or 3 people here



Well the rest know what they need to do   Make it too easy and then it's no fun. Just my two cents.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely...but I'm afraid that it will reserve 5 stars to only 2 or 3 people here



That's *exactly* what I said  It is what it is though!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well the rest know what they need to do   Make it too easy and then it's no fun. Just my two cents.



I totally agree that if it's too easy it's boring, but I was choosing, I'd probably make the 5th star a tad easier to get.

But what we have currently is totally fine, and I can't wait for it


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> That's *exactly* what I said  It is what it is though!



this is true. 5 stars will only be availible to a few but it will be well deserved for sure much like how crazy folder is only availible too a few.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> this is true. 5 stars will only be availible to a few but it will be well deserved for sure much like how *crazy folder is only availible too a few.*



I disagree with that last part.  According to EOC, we have 14 members that qualify for the Crazy Folder badge.

And I doubt we'd have more than 3 crunchers who got 5 stars.  Myself being one of them, and I'm not there yet.  Currently, the only one I think would qualify is Mindweaver


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I disagree with that last part.  According to EOC, we have 14 members that qualify for the Crazy Folder badge.
> 
> And I doubt we'd have more than 3 crunchers who got 5 stars.  Myself being one of them, and I'm not there yet.  Currently, the only one I think would qualify is Mindweaver



considering we have 200 people in our team id say that was an accurate statement seeing as only 14 qualify.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 30, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> considering we have 200 people in our team id say that was an accurate statement seeing as only 14 qualify.



Actually we only have about 50 active members.  That's people who turn in something at least once a week.  Fourteen out of 50 is not bad.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 30, 2010)

which site's points system are we going by? and this is for the crunching badge right lol?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'd say about 3.  I'll look them up shortly.  Gotta love multi monitor setups.  Got PS3 going on left monitor, TPu in the middle, and the right one has all my temps and F@H WCG windows.



You are using CPU cycles on all this information. I noticed that I on my e8400 uses somewhere arond 0.3% on CPUID (and almost 20 % on my two GPU3's ).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> considering we have 200 people in our team id say that was an accurate statement seeing as only 14 qualify.



According to Free-DC, there are 307 people on our WCG.  IMO 2 or 3 of 307 is a far smaller percentage than 14 of ~200.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> According to Free-DC, there are 307 people on our WCG.  IMO 2 or 3 of 307 is a far smaller percentage than 14 of ~200.



How does 12,000 sound?




badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How does 12,000 sound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



by wcg points? i avg. 15000 ppd on their site???


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> According to Free-DC, there are 307 people on our WCG.  IMO 2 or 3 of 307 is a far smaller percentage than 14 of ~200.



nvm im retarded i was thinking of FAH i forget what forum im in being on multiple teams has its draw backs. especially if the same members are present in both.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> by wcg points? i avg. 15000 ppd on their site???



Free DC.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Free DC.



do you think that will confuse some people since the badge links us straight to wcg?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> do you think that will confuse some people since the badge links us straight to wcg?



Hmm, most people use Free Dc though, we can make a announcement thread to inform all members?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, most people use Free Dc though, we can make a announcement thread to inform all members?



can we change the link to go to free dc individual stats instead of wcg? sorry if i'm being a pain but i think that would clear up alll confusion!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, most people use Free Dc though, we can make a announcement thread to inform all members?



I prefer BOINCStats 

I do think that it makes sense to link to the WCG user page, and then use the points as reported by Free-DC or BOINCStats...or we could just use WCG points for the stars?

IE 5 stars would instead be 100k WCG instead of 15k BOINC?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I prefer BOINCStats
> 
> I do think that it makes sense to link to the WCG user page, and then use the points as reported by Free-DC or BOINCStats...or we could just use WCG points for the stars?
> 
> IE 5 stars would instead be 100k WCG instead of 15k BOINC?



agreed! their page is the "official one" anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

Guys it was always like this, let's not turn this into what the badges thread turned into.  I'll try to use WCG points, but if not it stays how it is!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> agreed! their page is the "official one" anyways



Oh excellent 

Maybe....
badge + 1 star - 3k
badge + 2 stars - 15k
badge + 3 stars - 35k
badge + 4 stars - 50k
badge + 5 stars - 100k or greater

How would this be?  IDK if it's even possible to get the daily points easily straight from WCG


----------



## KieX (Oct 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You are using CPU cycles on all this information. I noticed that I on my e8400 uses somewhere arond 0.3% on CPUID (*and almost 20 % on my two GPU3's *).



Something similar I found. My i7's lose between 500 to 1000 PPD on WCG with the dual 460s folding and other server duties. It's probably due to the low-priority nature of the projects. Can't be helped I suppose, but think it's still the best combination to make use of all the hardware.

EDIT:


[Ion] said:


> Oh excellent
> 
> Maybe....
> badge + 1 star - 3k
> ...



Did you forget the golden rule of points? WCG = BOINC * 7
Otherwise you'd be increasing the requirement. 

(Oops, sorry got my calculator out.. self-fail)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

KieX said:


> Something similar I found. My i7's lose between 500 to 1000 PPD on WCG with the dual 460s folding and other server duties. It's probably due to the low-priority nature of the projects. Can't be helped I suppose, but think it's still the best combination to make use of all the hardware.



Running my GTS450 drops the PPD of my i7 by about 300, while the GTX260 only drops it by about 100 PPD 

Oh, and I'm coming for you


----------



## KieX (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Running my GTS450 drops the PPD of my i7 by about 300, while the GTX260 only drops it by about 100 PPD
> 
> *Oh, and I'm coming for you*



You've got some work to do  I'm also going to be stepping up my production before end of the year


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

KieX said:


> You've got some work to do  I'm also going to be stepping up my production before end of the year
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101030/Capture.jpg



My RAC is just getting started 

BOINC is showing my average as ~8k, but it's probably actually closer to ~16k now...18k yesterday and already 13k so far today


----------



## KieX (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My RAC is just getting started
> 
> BOINC is showing my average as ~8k, but it's probably actually closer to ~16k now...18k yesterday and already 13k so far today



Yea, I know you'll be catching up very quickly. But I'll make it real hard for you hehe. I'm on 8K ATM, so the closer I can get to yours the longer it will take you 

I got some unfortunate problems coming my way soon that won't allow me to spend money so easily anymore. But all that means it that it's going to take a little longer to get my new rigs. Either an X6 or two i3's before my 1yr anniversary with the team.

But 2Million points before the 19th December is my first goal. Regardless, it's nice to have someone putting so much into it, respect


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yea, I know you'll be catching up very quickly. But I'll make it real hard for you hehe. I'm on 8K ATM, so the closer I can get to yours the longer it will take you
> 
> I got some unfortunate problems coming my way soon that won't allow me to spend money so easily anymore. But all that means it that it's going to take a little longer to get my new rigs. Either an X6 or two i3's before my 1yr anniversary with the team.
> 
> But 2Million points before the 19th December is my first goal. Regardless, it's nice to have someone putting so much into it, respect



GL on the 2mil, my goal is to get to 2mil this year 

Make it as hard as you can--please!, but if anything, I'm probably just going to be going up in terms of PPD.  Relentless cruncher here


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2010)

I would prefer to keep the badges just the way they are, and implementing the stars with the original requirements.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

hat said:


> I would prefer to keep the badges just the way they are, and implementing the stars with the original requirements.



Sounds good


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 31, 2010)

hat said:


> I would prefer to keep the badges just the way they are, and implementing the stars with the original requirements.



well luckily your opinion is not the only one that counts .... having the stars or something similar might help push the badge chasers into being more productive


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> well luckily your opinion is not the only one that counts .... having the stars or something similar might help push the badge chasers into being more productive



No--I think he meant w/ the original requirements for the stars


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 31, 2010)

He must specify and clear up this confusion lul


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Well he said "and implementing the stars with the original requirements.", which means to me that he wants to stop the arguing and go with what CP originally suggested--and that's fine by me


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I like that five stars are hard to get gives people like me something to shot for.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

As do I, but I like that it would be obtainable to more people.  A single i7 and Fermi GPU is enough to get a 'Crazy Folder' badge, but it would take a minimum of a pair of hex-core i7s or a trio of quad-core ones to get the 5 stars


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> As do I, but I like that it would be obtainable to more people.  A single i7 and Fermi GPU is enough to get a 'Crazy Folder' badge, but it would take a minimum of a pair of hex-core i7s or a trio of quad-core ones to get the 5 stars



I brought it down to 12k, still maybe not much difference but you want the five stars, then you know what to do.

Think about this, crazy folder is 25k, the equivalent of that in the WCG stars thingy we got going on, that's like one or two stars if you think about it, you get no where near pie with 25k.  So I think 12k for the fifth star is good enough.  Like I said, if you really want it, you gotta give your utmost dedication and that's what we need from our members!


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well he said "and implementing the stars with the original requirements.", which means to me that he wants to stop the arguing and go with what CP originally suggested--and that's fine by me



Precisely.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

12k is fine by me, as is 15k, whatever you guys want 

I haven't had any contact whatsoever from any of the systems at school for 5 hours now, which makes me think that either they've lost net access, someone's turned them off, or the power's out.  I'm hoping for the 1st one, the 2nd seems unlikely, because who goes in to school at 5 AM?  3rd is also possible, but given the network issues they've had there, I'd say it's more likely to be 1.

Up until 5 hours ago, they were all sucking down new WUs and returning completed ones at the rate of about 2 dozen an hour, now it's just my personal machines and the ones at NCSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 12k is fine by me, as is 15k, whatever you guys want
> 
> I haven't had any contact whatsoever from any of the systems at school for 5 hours now, which makes me think that either they've lost net access, someone's turned them off, or the power's out.  I'm hoping for the 1st one, the 2nd seems unlikely, because who goes in to school at 5 AM?  3rd is also possible, but given the network issues they've had there, I'd say it's more likely to be 1.
> 
> Up until 5 hours ago, they were all sucking down new WUs and returning completed ones at the rate of about 2 dozen an hour, now it's just my personal machines and the ones at NCSU



Keep us posted bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

That I certainly will.....it's now been 8 hours and none of them have pulled new work or returned any work 

Really no idea what's happening here....any ideas?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 31, 2010)

My thought is the Cleaning Crew turned them off to save some money for the school.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My thought is the Cleaning Crew turned them off to save some money for the school.



That's possible, although they have a fixed power bill.

And why would someone come in at like 5AM on a Sunday?

Hence my suspicion that they've just lost power and/or net access


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Most Cleaning Crews work at that hour,  Helps with security.  I scared the shit out of the crew at my old job by going in at 3:30 instead of 5AM.
I think you will still get PIE friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

If it's not what mike says then it's gotta be either power or net loss.  I'm leaning more towards power or net loss.


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like I won't afford public transport this month and I'll need to cycle to work instead.. but that's ok because it's the fault of this little purchase :







EDIT: @Velvet Wafer, the akasa thing is to fix my 4870X2 hope to have it sorted out soon for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

Pedal away my friend.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuck yeah!!!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 31, 2010)

Gwaaah just found out how much this murders the electric bill... Will be back soon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2010)

KieX said:


> Looks like I won't afford public transport this month and I'll need to cycle to work instead.. but that's ok because it's the fault of this little purchase :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101031/Capture621.jpg
> 
> EDIT: @Velvet Wafer, the akasa thing is to fix my 4870X2 hope to have it sorted out soon for you.



hey, yes i thought that when i saw it! 
thanks for sorting it out, i recently got most of the money, i hope i will have all of it till sunday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Gwaaah just found out how much this murders the electric bill... Will be back soon



You are stopping?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Most Cleaning Crews work at that hour,  Helps with security.  I scared the shit out of the crew at my old job by going in at 3:30 instead of 5AM.
> I think you will still get PIE friend.


That's always possible, I'll see in about 12 hours when I go in to school 


Chicken Patty said:


> If it's not what mike says then it's gotta be either power or net loss.  I'm leaning more towards power or net loss.


That's what I'd lean towards as well, probably net loss.  They have the least reliable internet connection I've ever seen there, it's remarkable.

If they're all on when I go in tomorrow, I'm going to up the work buffer to 4 days on all of them 


KieX said:


> Looks like I won't afford public transport this month and I'll need to cycle to work instead.. but that's ok because it's the fault of this little purchase :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101031/Capture621.jpg
> 
> EDIT: @Velvet Wafer, the akasa thing is to fix my 4870X2 hope to have it sorted out soon for you.


Awesome!!

Are you to worried about me being posed to overtake you?


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> *snip*
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> Are you to worried about me being posed to overtake you?



12K for the 5 star badge? You catching me up? Daily pie? Meh, I will take any excuse to add computers to the WCG effort. It's something I really care about so I'm happy to put whatever I can into it. And if as a result I force myself to cycle and eat a little bit less junk food as a result... I'm sure it'll be better for my health


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

KieX said:


> 12K for the 5 star badge? You catching me up? Daily pie? Meh, I will take any excuse to add computers to the WCG effort. It's something I really care about so I'm happy to put whatever I can into it. And if as a result I force myself to cycle and eat a little bit less junk food as a result... I'm sure it'll be better for my health



None of that made any sense, but, yes, I think I'll be catching up.  If I can figure out what happened to my farm, I think the ~18-19k I got Friday and yesterday should be pretty easy to maintain


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

He was saying there is no one reason he is adding other than the fact that he enjoys to continue to add to the WCG effort. If he has to cycle (as in ride a bike) or eat less junk food to build another rig- so be it.   KieX 

It must be exciting to get 20 duals added to one's 'farm', but I haven't seen the top members with their own personal farms post up so much about their contributions, broski.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Aha, that makes more sense.

I think that making some small sacrifices to add another rig is pretty reasonable...and I'm glad to see him doing so


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> He was saying there is no one reason he is adding other than the fact that he enjoys to continue to add to the WCG effort. If he has to cycle (as in ride a bike) or eat less junk food to build another rig- so be it.   KieX
> 
> It must be exciting to get 20 duals added to one's 'farm', but I haven't seen the top members with their own personal farms post up so much about their contributions, broski.



it should be considered a farm if one maintains it himself and procures it himself... i'm all about getting as many computers on wcg as possible but maybe it should be put under the school's name on the tpu team?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> it should be considered a farm if one maintains it himself and procures it himself... i'm all about getting as many computers on wcg as possible but maybe it should be put under the school's name on the tpu team?



I don't want to touch that, but I hear what you're saying  Im glad the computers were added to the WCG effort, and am happy they went on to our team


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I don't want to touch that, but I hear what you're saying  Im glad the computers were added to the WCG effort, and am happy they went on to our team



don't get me wrong Ion's a great guy and contributes to the cause like no other 
but, for those of us who have to buy the components and maintain them and piece everything together it gets frustrating. I take a lot of pride from the amount that i can contribute. But to make it fair for the rest i just think those "donated computers" should be put under that schools name and keep them on our team!
It's like playing a game on a level field!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> don't get me wrong Ion's a great guy and contributes to the cause like no other
> but, for those of us who have to buy the components and maintain them and piece everything together it gets frustrating. I take a lot of pride from the amount that i can contribute. But to make it fair for the rest i just think those "donated computers" should be put under that schools name and keep them on our team!
> It's like playing a game on a level field!



and now comes the big question,,,,would YOU or anyone else put it under their own name

i know i would, i'll admit id like 20+ c2ds under my name too


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and now comes the big question,,,,would YOU or anyone else put it under their own name
> 
> i know i would, i'll admit id like 20+ c2ds under my name too



No i wouldn't i would give the school or organization that is donating it the credit!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah it makes it tough, but there's no real competition here  Just keep doing what you're doing (you've been doing a particularly great job lately, Gary )


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> He was saying there is no one reason he is adding other than the fact that he enjoys to continue to add to the WCG effort. If he has to cycle (as in ride a bike) or eat less junk food to build another rig- so be it.   KieX
> 
> It must be exciting to get 20 duals added to one's 'farm', but I haven't seen the top members with their own personal farms post up so much about their contributions, broski.



Thanks for translating  I get quite bad at expressing myself when I stay up late.



garyinhere said:


> don't get me wrong Ion's a great guy and contributes to the cause like no other
> but, for those of us who have to buy the components and maintain them and piece everything together it gets frustrating. I take a lot of pride from the amount that i can contribute. But to make it fair for the rest i just think those "donated computers" should be put under that schools name and keep them on our team!
> It's like playing a game on a level field!



Know what you mean. But I don't feel strongly for or against that. Those rigs are up because he sought after getting the permission to do so and his time to get them setup, so he does have some justification in using them under his name. It is also true though that it's the locale paying the electricity and upkeep and has it's right to use it's name (but it would be easier to keep him from overtaking me).

I'll leave that to his call, because I don't think either choice is particulary more "right" than the other.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Yeah it makes it tough, but there's no real competition here  Just keep doing what you're doing (you've been doing a particularly great job lately, Gary )



I view as a friendly competition between friends to help motivate each other to be more productive! I KNOW their are people on our team that i can never catch up too... but it motivates me and i think others too, to try harder... if not why are we implementing the stars?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'll leave that to his call, because I don't think either choice is particulary more "right" than the other.



either way i consider him a bud this wasn't about bashing him... i am just for some common standards that we can all compete fairly!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 1, 2010)

My Farm fits on my desk, but give Ion a little slack.  What he has done is great and if he wants to toot his own horn great for him.


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> either way i consider him a bud this wasn't about bashing him... i am just for some common standards that we can all compete fairly!



Yup, understand what you mean.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

Now don't you guy's start thinking i'm an a$$hole lol... i just wanted to bring up a topic about crunching that was bothering me that's all... hell i give away all that i can to help a fellow cruncher!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I view as a friendly competition between friends to help motivate each other to be more productive! I KNOW their are people on our team that i can never catch up too... but it motivates me and i think others too, to try harder... if not why are we implementing the stars?



Exactly, its just a friendly competition. The stars make it easier to keep track  

Ion put in the effort, and really wants those badges (at least from what I deduce from his posts) so I say let him do what he wants. I was a little tired of 8+ updates/day about them though, humble pie time?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

They get billed for elec on a fixed rate, so this costs them nothing 

I think it's reasonable to have them under my name, I went to the trouble to seek out permission and to get them all going.  Without this, they'd all just be sitting idle.

And I'm 16 and normally I'd have no way of getting great PPD.  My sig rig can only run part-time due to power usage, and everything else I have going is relatively slow.  

I think it's fair that I should get the credit from them, although I can certainly stop mentioning it as much.  I've just been hyper-excited, sorry


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Now don't you guy's start thinking i'm an a$$hole lol... i just wanted to bring up a topic about crunching that was bothering me that's all... hell i give away all that i can to help a fellow cruncher!



Honestly, your own dedication I think makes you a very deserved winner of that contest we had a while back. You have my respect for putting so much into it even when you have a great family to take care of.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> They get billed for elec on a fixed rate, so this costs them nothing
> 
> I think it's reasonable to have them under my name, I went to the trouble to seek out permission and to get them all going.  Without this, they'd all just be sitting idle.
> 
> ...



like i said i consider you a buddy and wasn't bashing you at all... you did take the time to get them running and it is your call what name they go under.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> like i said i consider you a buddy and wasn't bashing you at all... you did take the time to get them running and it is your call what name they go under.



Oh, I understand that you guys weren't bashing me, no offence taken, I just wanted to explain my position


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 1, 2010)

@ Ion any tips on how to get the western canada lottery corp to put there rigs under my name.  My sis is a big dog there and has much pull.
I'm not kidding


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe tell them about what WCG is and what it does, and how they could help?  That would be very cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

KieX said:


> 12K for the 5 star badge? You catching me up? Daily pie? Meh, I will take any excuse to add computers to the WCG effort. It's something I really care about so I'm happy to put whatever I can into it. And if as a result I force myself to cycle and eat a little bit less junk food as a result... I'm sure it'll be better for my health



Sounds reasonable to me, maybe I should start making WCG the cause of my diet.  Sell my car and with the money I'll buy some rigs.  Then just walk to and from work.   Then I'll just waste all my money on upgrades so then I have to live of Ramen Noodles LOL.




As far as ION, he is 16 and at that age it's hard to work or work at a job that pays good money.  I really appreciate what the kid is doing here and all the trouble he's going throuh to raise his and our output.  I do understand what each and everyone of you is saying.  You think I don't see that and say, shit!!   I gotta spend like 3k in rigs to match that output while he's getting it for free.    But it is what it is, he has the way to do it then why not?  Whether his name or not, it's under TPU and it's for the same cause.  So having said that, here's to ION and his "kinda his" farm  

Plus, all the trouble with his parents to have the rigs crunching and buy cards for folding?  He's been kicked out of his house like ten times already because of that, gotta cut him some slack you know.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 1, 2010)

if i could get my school to crunch for me i would have ~50 AII X2's crunching for me.That would be a hell of nice output since they run nearly 24/7. I don't see any chance of getting them to do it.


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it's great that people are harnessing the untold power of dozens of PCs sitting around in an office, but I'm not sure I could handle that. I would imagine if something went wrong with one of the PCs, they would be inclined to blame WCG—AKA you.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are stopping?



Na, just a quick bit of fund-juggling then I'll be back. Not as bad as I thought, only an extra £10 GBP a week on the electric.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Net access has indeed gone out at 5 AM Sunday.  It's back, all of the rigs should be reporting between 1 and 2 days of work each now 

1 system was off, but all of the others were just sitting idle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

hat said:


> I think it's great that people are harnessing the untold power of dozens of PCs sitting around in an office, but I'm not sure I could handle that. I would imagine if something went wrong with one of the PCs, they would be inclined to blame WCG—AKA you.


Yeah, that's one thing most people would probably so: 


scaminatrix said:


> Na, just a quick bit of fund-juggling then I'll be back. Not as bad as I thought, only an extra £10 GBP a week on the electric.


Ah ok, well hope to see you back soon!



[Ion] said:


> Net access has indeed gone out at 5 AM Sunday.  It's back, all of the rigs should be reporting between 1 and 2 days of work each now
> 
> 1 system was off, but all of the others were just sitting idle


Good news!  Today should be good.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Nah, my points are with XS for now  

But I'll be back, hopefully w/ all of the Macs crunching as well


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nah, my points are with XS for now



Oh, the irony...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

ok, so my fellow dane mstenholm, who you all know i think, he gave me a server thingie, with 4 single core xeons with HT, they only run@ 2,7ghz, and there is no oc options in bios(surprise)

he is a very nice guy, and very friendly imo.

we had a little coffe, i saw where he lived and some of his rigs, very pleasant experience all in all 

and here it is , its approximate 80cm long, and 45cm wide, and 20cm tall
and i do not lie, it weighs about 40kg, maybe 35, but holy moly its heavy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

think im gonna need earplugs now haha

what sacrifices


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

How do you'll like the new badges?
Something seems wrong with the stars though, I got too many 
Thanks w1z!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good Don, should put out some nice PPD...


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

yes looks like the numbers are off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

W1z is working on it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101101/004.jpg


Awesome, my dad has a setup pretty similar to that that he crunches on....about the same PPD as a Q6600 IIRC 


Chicken Patty said:


> How do you'll like the new badges?
> Something seems wrong with the stars though, I got too many
> Thanks w1z!!!!!


*Love* them, the stars are great!!!


Chicken Patty said:


> W1z is working on it


Excellent, any ETA?


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks nice.

Any idea on how long WCG snoozes when you tell it to snooze? I have to set it to snooze (or completely shut it down) when I play some specific games, but if I just tell it to snooze, it seems to come back on its own...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

server 2008 is annoying to me :S

gonna try ubuntu 10.10 in a min,


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

Snooze is 1hr


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

can someone tell me how the f£@$€!!!!! to install boinc on ubuntu


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

Ion should know


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can someone tell me how the f£@$€!!!!! to install boinc on ubuntu



are you trunning normal ubuntu 10.10? or server? also x64 or 32?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

normal and 32bit thing


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> normal and 32bit thing



open terminal and paste this

sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

done  and then?

btw, did you ever get that card? need to return that pp money to you if not


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> done  and then?
> 
> btw, did you ever get that card? need to return that pp money to you if not



i didnt get it :/'


then you open the manager which is in the applications menu under I think system or something. look around you should see the icon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

"looks" like its up and running atm, the manager is running with 8 tabs

do i need more?

hmm let me figure out something for you, gonna give it one more try

something different, think youll like this wait for 6-7 days, hopefully it will get there


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm glad that I didn't need to fiddle with Linux when I had it. Good luck and keep the fingers in your ears


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

well, ubuntu was less fiddleling than server 2008  so idk, im pretty happy with it

im gonna check those fans later, sounds like its delta fans or something, and its only those over the cpu area that make the most noise


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

Deltas, no gas turbine type, 110,000 rpm at least


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

haha xP

wonder if i can change them at all


----------



## ERazer (Nov 1, 2010)

whoah we got stars!!  sorry havent been on lately


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok, so my fellow dane mstenholm, who you all know i think, he gave me a server thingie, with 4 single core xeons with HT, they only run@ 2,7ghz, and there is no oc options in bios(surprise)
> 
> he is a very nice guy, and very friendly imo.
> 
> ...



is this socket 771? a BSEL mod should work here too, if you need the procs OCed


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> "looks" like its up and running atm, the manager is running with 8 tabs
> 
> do i need more?
> 
> ...



ok man sounds good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> is this socket 771? a BSEL mod should work here too, if you need the procs OCed



think its 604 socket
but not really sure 



Solaris17 said:


> ok man sounds good



yeah its gonna compensate for the 240 me tinks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, my dad has a setup pretty similar to that that he crunches on....about the same PPD as a Q6600 IIRC
> 
> *Love* them, the stars are great!!!
> 
> Excellent, any ETA?



Not sure, he's not on right now. 



hat said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Any idea on how long WCG snoozes when you tell it to snooze? I have to set it to snooze (or completely shut it down) when I play some specific games, but if I just tell it to snooze, it seems to come back on its own...



I get the same thing too, I hate it!  You can tell cause you notice the FPS get affected a bit. 



ERazer said:


> whoah we got stars!!  sorry havent been on lately


Right now the stars are not configured correctly, I got five when I'm only supposed to have like two or three.  W1z is working to fix that right now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

ewww the fans in the server is hot swap lol

im just gonna move it ouside my room,


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 1, 2010)

Like the stars as well, but like CP said I think I have one more than I should.  Everything changed so I'm not sure. Great crunching team keep up the great work.  And at the DON, I see twins just couldent satisfy you.  You my friend are a dog.(ps that is a good thing)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Like the stars as well, but like CP said I think I have one more than I should.  Everything changed so I'm not sure. Great crunching team keep up the great work.  And at the DON, I see twins just couldent satisfy you.  You my friend are a dog.(ps that is a good thing)



Yeah, w1z is working on it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Like the stars as well, but like CP said I think I have one more than I should.  Everything changed so I'm not sure. Great crunching team keep up the great work.  And at the DON, I see twins just couldent satisfy you.  You my friend are a dog.(ps that is a good thing)



nah they got boring very quick, what next, 8 cpus


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah they got boring very quick, what next, 8 cpus



if you know anyone that has amount bracket for socket 604 LMK! so i can get my second CPU in my server.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

miunt bracket, the one with thumb screw thing? min looks weird 

good thing i got the server of the desk, it was lowered by like 1 inch on the edge haha xP
sorry for the mess






how cool is that, custom post message  





is the 604 bracket something like these


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> miunt bracket, the one with thumb screw thing? min looks weird
> 
> good thing i got the server of the desk, it was lowered by like 1 inch on the edge haha xP
> sorry for the mess
> ...



hmm no mines diff mines a dual CPU board so it uses 2 diff individual coolers like skulltrails. mine arent grouped like that.l


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

anything on ebay perhaps?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> anything on ebay perhaps?



good call ill look my server didnt originally come with 2 CPU's so their was no bracket. i have another xeon and another cooler just no way to put it in. you can imagine how frustrating that is.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

i want 2 of these for an old hp workstation i got here http://cgi.ebay.com/PAIR-Opteron-28...PIN-/260655073168?pt=CPUs&hash=item3cb040c790

it has a nice board, takes 2 dual slot nvidia cards in sli, and has a good 750w psu in it, so those 2 and some 450s should be rockin

and yes i can imagine how crappy that must be, is it single core xeon you have for it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i want 2 of these for an old hp workstation i got here http://cgi.ebay.com/PAIR-Opteron-28...PIN-/260655073168?pt=CPUs&hash=item3cb040c790
> 
> it has a nice board, takes 2 dual slot nvidia cards in sli, and has a good 750w psu in it, so those 2 and some 450s should be rockin
> 
> and yes i can imagine how crappy that must be, is it single core xeon you have for it?



technically. last time i actually looked at the specs they were 2.4ghz xeons prestonas i bealive with hT so 1 core 2 threads each.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

think mine is the same family'ish thing, its 2.7 with HT


----------



## Bow (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Nov 2, 2010)

@ Bow great job with you're numbers.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ Bow great job with you're numbers.



 I am totally dyslexic lol i read great bow ***


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Nov 2, 2010)

gary you just made my day.


----------



## Bow (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Due to the net crash at school yesterday, I managed to pull over 20k BOINC today 






This is probably to be my best day for quite a while


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 2, 2010)

So, what do the stars on our WCG cruncher badges represent? 150k for each?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So, what do the stars on our WCG cruncher badges represent? 150k for each?



stars are given by PPD i think 2 is like 2k


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

500 PPD for the 1st star, 2k for the 2nd, 4k for the 3rd, 8k for the 4th, and 12k for the 5th IIRC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Right now the stars are wrong though, it's supposed to be fixed shortly.

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## twilyth (Nov 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Right now the stars are wrong though, it's supposed to be fixed shortly.
> 
> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2,000
> ...



It would seem I'm late to this party, but exactly how does this work?  PPD can show a lot variability under certain circumstances, so is this something that is determined each day for say the previous day or is it more of an average over some period of time like the recent average credit (RAC) on WCG or the stats sites like free-dc?

I might be wrong about this, but I think this might be something unique to TPU and if so, I can definitely see it catching on.  Whoever came up with this idea, get your ass to the PTO (patent and trademark office) and patent the shit outta this mofo.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2010)

Twilyth, the PPD figures are going off the 7day average as shown on FreeDCStats


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 2, 2010)

@ Ion only 20k boinc. I would think the numbers would be more grand than that. I hope you made a good showing at XS.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Twilyth, the PPD figures are going off the 7day average as shown on FreeDCStats



Thanks man.  I'm glad to see that we're using genuine Free-DC stats ( TM ) and not some bogus boinc stats.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't get this isn't Free-DC stats(TM) based on boinic stats?


----------



## hat (Nov 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I get the same thing too, I hate it!  You can tell cause you notice the FPS get affected a bit.



I normally leave it running, but Red Faction: Guerrilla gets fantastically boogered by it. Random ~10 second long pauses, infinite loading times and such.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ Ion only 20k boinc. I would think the numbers would be more grand than that. I hope you made a good showing at XS.  Keep up the good work.


Well, each system is capable of ~500-600 PPD, and there's 24, so that's 12-14k.

And then I have several other systems which do about 6k combined, and there are a lot of WUs still pending validation


twilyth said:


> Thanks man.  I'm glad to see that we're using genuine Free-DC stats ( TM ) and not some bogus boinc stats.


I must say I vastly prefer BOINCStats 


Chicken Patty said:


> Right now the stars are wrong though, it's supposed to be fixed shortly.
> 
> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2,000
> ...



Any ETA on this?  They still appear to be bogus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

hat said:


> I normally leave it running, but Red Faction: Guerrilla gets fantastically boogered by it. Random ~10 second long pauses, infinite loading times and such.



Yeh, well with a eyefinity setup and not much RAM having WCG running takes a huge toll on the rig while gaming so I have to "snooze" WCG in my case.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Says the guy with a full 4GB 

It seems like I'm not going to be crunching on the Macbook, it simply runs too hot and loud when under load


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2010)

sell it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Says the guy with a full 4GB
> 
> It seems like I'm not going to be crunching on the Macbook, it simply runs too hot and loud when under load



Big surprise on that one. 

Sell it and buy a better laptop.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sell it





Radical_Edward said:


> Big surprise on that one.
> 
> Sell it and buy a better laptop.


I was hopeful at least 

I might sell it and the Thinkpad and get a quad-core laptop...that would be cool


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2010)

atleast a i5 something

might not be "real" quad, but its VERy fast for a laptop cpu imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Ion I'm constantly using over 3Gb, when I load up a game like NFS:Shift or Dirt2 what do you think happens to my RAM usage?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> atleast a i5 something
> 
> might not be "real" quad, but its VERy fast for a laptop cpu imo


Yeah, that would probably be what I get, an i3 or i5, maybe even an i7.  A guy @ work has a Dell w/ an i7 and it's awesome 


Chicken Patty said:


> Ion I'm constantly using over 3Gb, when I load up a game like NFS:Shift or Dirt2 what do you think happens to my RAM usage?



Wow! 

W/ WCG, FF, M$ Office and a couple other things going, I rarely use over 1.3gb

Hence why 2GB is fine for most things, except when I want DiRT2 or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

I usually keep a few things open.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Still, that seems pretty high, I feel that I was running a pretty fair set of apps and my mem usage was under control.

However, with FAAH, I need to close more things @ ~100mb of memory usage/thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Well opera alone takes like 1GB after it's running for a few days, firefox is like 700MB.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Ah, well, I restart at least once a day, so FF or Opera rarely use more than a couple hundred MB each


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm the opposite so they eventually start racking up serious RA
 Usage.


----------



## hat (Nov 2, 2010)

A browser taking 1GB RAM? Do you keep 30 tabs open all at once?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 2, 2010)

hat said:


> A browser taking 1GB RAM? Do you keep 30 tabs open all at once?



i regularly have about 1.3gb ram use from FF, after one day... happens when you have dozens of youtube tracks and a heap of other tabs open... i also deactivated the disk cache, so it operates only in the ram


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

That's....alarming 

FF, even on my Mac (main system ATM) rarely uses more than a couple hundred MB.....even w/ lots of tabs open.


Oh, and I have another PentDC coming within the next half an hour or so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Five open at all times and when i check TPU sometimes I open up 25 threads in new tabs to read each one.

I you pay attention, FF and opera use more and more ram if you leave them open and never close them.  Fit pointed it out a while back and it's true.  I opened opera and it took 200MB let's say, after a week of not closing it it might be using a 1GB or close.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

I end up closing FF or w/e at night, it just makes it feel faster 

The 25th PentDC is now up and running, I should be able to get the Mac lab (12x2.26ghz C2D) going tomorrow then the Mac guy comes in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep, that's another 5-6k since they should be going 24/7 as well 

25k PPD is in my sights


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2010)

hmm maybe i should call my friend at Danish Technical University


----------



## twilyth (Nov 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I don't get this isn't Free-DC stats(TM) based on boinic stats?



Not exactly.  Boinc stats, free-dc and everyone else who tracks WCG get the stats from the WCG servers.  These are posted every 6 hours in XML format.  Any stats site that wants to track the stats dl's this info and uses it to update their proprietary databases.

I was just being a dick calling the other stats sites "bogus".  Boinc stats is a good site but I like free-dc better.

edit - here is the link if you want to dl the raw stats yourself - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/boinc/stats/


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm maybe i should call my friend at Danish Technical University



That would definitely be awesome


----------



## KieX (Nov 3, 2010)

Spent all day trying to fit a Corsair H70 inside a NZXT Vulcan today :shadedshu 
(Possible, but impratical and not recommended)

Tomorrow I'll get a GFX card and should get The Don's memory soon. Before the end of this week this new cruncher will be up and running.


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

I think my lappy's been down for at least a day and a half. Boinc manager said no internet connection, so I'm restarting to see if that'll fix it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I think my lappy's been down for at least a day and a half. Boinc manager said no internet connection, so I'm restarting to see if that'll fix it.



Best of luck 

I like to set the work buffer to at least 3 days, so if net access goes out, it keeps going.

On my dedicated system, I had the buffer set to 8 days so I only had to check on it once a week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I think my lappy's been down for at least a day and a half. Boinc manager said no internet connection, so I'm restarting to see if that'll fix it.



Bro a lot of people have had that issue where BOINC won't upload or download any WU's.  If it happens the fix for both machines that I have fixed was to detach from the project (Lose all work that has not been uploaded) and attach to the WCG project again.  That got it going for both of my rigs, but I did lose some work.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, I just restarted her, and she's crunching away again. No idea how it happened, I guess it just dropped connection and it needed a restart.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Well, I just restarted her, and she's crunching away again. No idea how it happened, I guess it just dropped connection and it needed a restart.



Weird stuff like that happens all the time.  Now here's to some more milestones.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Best of luck
> 
> I like to set the work buffer to at least 3 days, so if net access goes out, it keeps going.
> 
> On my dedicated system, I had the buffer set to 8 days so I only had to check on it once a week



Thanks for the buffer suggestion, I just set my dedicated to 3 days since it crunches so slow anyway 

Milestones for sure, we're beasting it up here on TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Excellent, 3 days is also what I keep all of the school systems at, that way if net access goes out at any point on the weekend, they should be able to get it resolved before any of them run out of work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Thanks for the buffer suggestion, I just set my dedicated to 3 days since it crunches so slow anyway
> 
> Milestones for sure, we're beasting it up here on TPU!



Yeah, you, me (shortly), gary I believe added a quad.  Few people joined as well.

We might have a member joining soon that has some nice rigs for output, not sure if he will or what he will bring online if he does, I'll keep you'll posted, or maybe he will.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, you, me (shortly), gary I believe added a quad.  Few people joined as well.
> 
> We might have a member joining soon that has some nice rigs for output, not sure if he will or what he will bring online if he does, I'll keep you'll posted, or maybe he will.



Oh?  Mind telling?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh?  Mind telling?



For now, it's a litto secret!  Buahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Decided to check and came across this, we gotta do something about it. :shadedshu


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, you, me (shortly), gary I believe added a quad.



yea i added a 965BE... will be oc'ing it tomorrow when i get my cpu cooler!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> yea i added a 965BE... will be oc'ing it tomorrow when i get my cpu cooler!



I see you bought that 2x1gb kit from Damian. Just wanted to let you know what if you ever need to RMA that RAM laugh and Corsair demands the third stick to the set, drop me a PM. I am pretty sure that is where the extra 1gb stick I have running with my 3x2gb kit came from  Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 3, 2010)

without mindtelling i wouldnt be alive today, believe me


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

The X6 1090T dl'ed its first work units.  I'm leaving it at 3.7ghz for now since I don't have the patience to do stability testing for a better overclock.

Fuckin' IOsmegma piece of shit KVM.  I'll have to swap that out for another model - one which has a manual switch to let me pick which rig to look at.  

@Wile E.  - I can use the built-in W7 remote desktop utility I suppose but I like having direct access.  I might have to use that in the interim though.  Right now I'm unplugging the wireless USB dongle for the mouse and keyboard and plugging them into the other rig - and using the HDTV for the 2nd rig's monitor.  Real pita.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2010)

I started logging in remotely because cheap KVM's are all, universally, pieces of elephant dung. It was either spend triple digits on a good kvm, or go the free route and log on remotely.

The added bonus is I set up a DDNS, forwarded the port on my router, and can now control my server anywhere I have net, even from my iPhone. No KVM can do that, that I'm aware of, anyway.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I started logging in remotely because cheap KVM's are all, universally, pieces of elephant dung. It was either spend triple digits on a good kvm, or go the free route and log on remotely.
> 
> The added bonus is I set up a DDNS, forwarded the port on my router, and can now control my server anywhere I have net, even from my iPhone. No KVM can do that, that I'm aware of, anyway.


I'm tired and that made my head hurt.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

CP, you can count those last 2 threats of the list and another ~18k PPD against the rest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Why you say that?


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 3, 2010)

Cruncher #1 Intel Core 2 Q6600 || Cruncher #2 AMD Phenom X4 9450e || Cruncher #3 Intel Core i7 960 || Now online


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, so we know "snoozing" the BOINC manager only lasts an hour, but what if you go to the activity tab and select suspend? How long does that last for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it's till you start it again.  I have personally never tried it though.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

hat said:


> Okay, so we know "snoozing" the BOINC manager only lasts an hour, but what if you go to the activity tab and select suspend? How long does that last for?





Chicken Patty said:


> I think it's till you start it again.  I have personally never tried it though.



Chicken Patty is right. If you suspend operation it will stop until you resume activity. However, I've noticed that you only suspend individual projects, and your computer will continue to download more projects to work on. Just exit out of BOINC manager and restart it when you want to, that's the easiest way I've found.

Edit: Never mind, it suspends ALL tasks so no need to close/restart BOINC manager.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

hat said:


> Okay, so we know "snoozing" the BOINC manager only lasts an hour, but what if you go to the activity tab and select suspend? How long does that last for?


Until you un-suspend IIRC


Chicken Patty said:


> Why you say that?


Because I have at least that much PPD and I came back to TPU 


ocgmj said:


> Cruncher #1 Intel Core 2 Q6600 || Cruncher #2 AMD Phenom X4 9450e || Cruncher #3 Intel Core i7 960 || Now online



Awesome!


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2010)

Boinc manager...

Is there any way to run WCG without the BOINC manager (similar to F@H)? I've shut down the manager and ran "boinc.exe" from my WCG directory and it's running two projects, but I'm worried about how well this is going to work. I wonder if it gives better PPD?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

I think that you're running the same files on the .exe because the messages you're getting are the same that you get with the manager. I think the only difference is that the manager is a nice GUI.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Well it fundamentally works, but it's far more of a pain.  And BOINC Manager is pretty low resource-use, so I can't see it doing much


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2010)

I would rather run the console client, actually. I just like it better... and it's easier to close it down right along with F@H whenever I want to play a game (although WCG doesn't get closed often).

Now... if only there were a way to get rid of the manager entirely and configure it through the console just like F@H...


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a little problem... I downloaded last version of bionic wcg (6.10.58) to install it on my brothers laptop (by the way, I set it up to 20% of charge because cpu reaches 70-75ºC) and then I installed on my pc, but now the manager stands trying reconnect client and doesn't get work. I search for an older version but I can't get it here. Sugestions are welcome.-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Tried rebooting and/or reinstalling?


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Tried rebooting and/or reinstalling?


Of course I already did it and also run ccleaner, but no succeed.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

x2 on the reboot. Worked for me yesterday when my lappy was down.

Edit: Ah I see, hopefully Ion or CP can help you out. I'm too much of a newb to WGC to know much!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Sometimes new versions do that to me so I get a old one.  Try "detaching" from the project an attaching again.


F22, thanks for confirming about the "suspend"


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I have a little problem... I downloaded last version of bionic wcg (6.10.58) to install it on my brothers laptop (by the way, I set it up to 20% of charge because cpu reaches 70-75ºC) and then I installed on my pc, but now the manager stands trying reconnect client and doesn't get work. I search for an older version but I can't get it here. Sugestions are welcome.-



What error messages are you getting under the messages tab (in advanced mode)?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Until you un-suspend IIRC


Yes, and 'suspend' will even survive a reboot.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep...that I'm familiar with 

The only system I ever suspend is my laptop (when I'm on battery)...otherwise they just run full load whenever they're on.

Except for 1 of the PentDCs @ school, it only runs when it hasn't been used for 15 minutes (it's used for presentations & such, so had to set it lower )


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2010)

What happened over at XS, thought you were crunching there for the week?


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 3, 2010)

twilyth said:


> What error messages are you getting under the messages tab (in advanced mode)?


All tabs are blank and the manager stays just waiting, and it never starts to work.
Someone of you have an older version installer file?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> All tabs are blank and the manager stays just waiting, and it never starts to work.
> Someone of you have an older version installer file?



I generally delete the old versions but I can look around.

I know you said you reinstalled, but sometimes you have to do an uninstall, reboot, and THEN reinstall.

I had a similar problem today but when I looked at the messages tab it told me what the problem was (low disk space).  I think I have had situations where it didn't throw an error, but that was a while ago and my memory kinda sucks.

If you go the uninstall/reinstall route, it should leave the boinc directory in tact so you shouldn't lose any of your work, but I could be wrong about that and we should get someone to chime in who knows what the answer is there for certain.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> All tabs are blank and the manager stays just waiting, and it never starts to work.
> Someone of you have an older version installer file?



You can get the older versions straight from BOINC here: 

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

A quick search of the disk where I keep most of my software reveals that I have 
6.10.18, .24, .28
6.6.36
5.8.116
5.10.20

They're all more than 5meg so I can email them but if you have a 5meg limit I'll have to split them into self-extracting archives.

You're probably better off seeing if the link tod gave you will have what you need.


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try some of them.-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What happened over at XS, thought you were crunching there for the week?



I did, but I decided to come back here, it just didn't feel right crunching anywhere else


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

@ qu4k3r

Let us know how it goes when you tried some of the older versions.


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

Newest i7 build is complete! Just need to find a nice overclock/temp setting and then after some good stability tests I should have it up and crunching tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Newest i7 build is complete! Just need to find a nice overclock/temp setting and then after some good stability tests I should have it up and crunching tomorrow.



3.8 GHz is usually the sweet spot.   Good luck.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Newest i7 build is complete! Just need to find a nice overclock/temp setting and then after some good stability tests I should have it up and crunching tomorrow.



So that's 3 i7s now?   

Awesome to see everyone stepping it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So that's 3 i7s now?
> 
> Awesome to see everyone stepping it up!



indeed, we gotta step it up big time like the F@H guys did.  I mean we did step it up, but we need to step it up even further!  I'll be doing so soon, so let' see what the turnout looks like.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> indeed, we gotta step it up big time like the F@H guys did.  I mean we did step it up, but we need to step it up even further!  I'll be doing so soon, so let' see what the turnout looks like.



Indeed 

I didn't get the opportunity to even talk about setting up the Macs today, but that's still right on the top of my list of priorities


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2010)

what do you guys think 2 AII X3's @3.1ghz(or more) would do? considering a couple of them and a board or 2 that can possibly unlock them to quads to go in my project i hope to start.(not sure if i will have the funds)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what do you guys think 2 AII X3's @3.1ghz(or more) would do? considering a couple of them and a board or 2 that can possibly unlock them to quads to go in my project i hope to start.(not sure if i will have the funds)



I'd estimate ~1.5k each @ 3.1ghz


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3.8 GHz is usually the sweet spot.   Good luck.



That's what I'd like, but this is mATX i7 so it's probably not as easy as with the other rigs to get that sweetspot. 3.6GHz and I'm happy. Any more and I'll be dancing.



[Ion] said:


> So that's 3 i7s now?
> 
> Awesome to see everyone stepping it up!



3 i7's and one part time C2D. 26 threads total I believe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed
> 
> I didn't get the opportunity to even talk about setting up the Macs today, but that's still right on the top of my list of priorities



Good 



p_o_s_pc said:


> what do you guys think 2 AII X3's @3.1ghz(or more) would do? considering a couple of them and a board or 2 that can possibly unlock them to quads to go in my project i hope to start.(not sure if i will have the funds)



Aren't Athlons locked, and Phenoms unlockable?



KieX said:


> That's what I'd like, but this is mATX i7 so it's probably not as easy as with the other rigs to get that sweetspot. 3.6GHz and I'm happy. Any more and I'll be dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 i7's and one part time C2D. 26 threads total I believe.



True, then I'd say 3.6 GHz is your sweet spot in this case.   Oh and great thread count!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Aren't Athlons locked, and Phenoms unlockable?



Some of them can be unlocked to PII's and some of the AII X3's can unlock to AII X4's or even a full PII X4. Not the AII X2 is it's own die and can not be unlocked to anything.

possible chips to unlock and what they can be 

Sempron 140/145-AII X2 
Athlon II X3--Athlon II X4 or PII X4 or PII X3(unlock L3 cache but not other core)
Athlon II X4---Phenom II
PII X2---PII X4 or PII X3
PII X3---PII X4
PII X4 8xx--PII X4 9xx(unlock extra L3)
i think that is about all of them


----------



## hat (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> indeed, we gotta step it up big time like the F@H guys did.  I mean we did step it up, but we need to step it up even further!  I'll be doing so soon, so let' see what the turnout looks like.



Well, thanks to a fellow member, I'll be replacing a 2.4GHz Celeron 430 with a 2.16GHz Pentium Dual-Core E2140 (1066 BSEL mod is going to be done).

Anyone want my Celeron? $10 and it's yours. I can remove the BSEL mod if you want.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 4, 2010)

im about to upload 96 units of work to the grid,i hope it doesnt crash it


----------



## theonedub (Nov 4, 2010)

hat said:


> Well, thanks to a fellow member, I'll be replacing a 2.4GHz Celeron 430 with a 2.16GHz Pentium Dual-Core E2140 (1066 BSEL mod is going to be done).
> 
> Anyone want my Celeron? $10 and it's yours. I can remove the BSEL mod if you want.



I mentioned a couple days ago to FIH that you wanted an E2140  Glad you got your hands on one.



p_o_s_pc said:


> Some of them can be unlocked to PII's and some of the AII X3's can unlock to AII X4's or even a full PII X4. Not the AII X2 is it's own die and can not be unlocked to anything.
> 
> possible chips to unlock and what they can be
> 
> ...



There is also the Athlon X2 5000+ that unlocks to full Phenom II w/ 6MB cache. Hard chip to find, but it is based of the Deneb 45nm Core


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> That's what I'd like, but this is mATX i7 so it's probably not as easy as with the other rigs to get that sweetspot. 3.6GHz and I'm happy. Any more and I'll be dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 i7's and one part time C2D. 26 threads total I believe.


Sounds like 26 to me....and probably a good 14-15k PPD 


hat said:


> Well, thanks to a fellow member, I'll be replacing a 2.4GHz Celeron 430 with a 2.16GHz Pentium Dual-Core E2140 (1066 BSEL mod is going to be done).
> 
> Anyone want my Celeron? $10 and it's yours. I can remove the BSEL mod if you want.


That's quite an upgrade for that system! 


AthlonX2 said:


> im about to upload 96 units of work to the grid,i hope it doesnt crash it



Awesome!  I hope you stick with us!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 4, 2010)

how long from the time i upload to WCG will i see the reflection in points on free dc?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> how long from the time i upload to WCG will i see the reflection in points on free dc?



the way WCG works to validate the units it could be a matter of hours or days before you see it.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the way WCG works to validate the units it could be a matter of hours or days before you see it.


Also, WCG only updates the stats that Free-dc and others use 4 times per day - roughly 10am, 4pm, 10pm and 4am.  The stats sites grab the new stats as soon as they're available and then it takes a certain amount of time (less than an hour I think) to update their databases.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> how long from the time i upload to WCG will i see the reflection in points on free dc?



Do you have the Easy WCG Config done?  That has BOINC report the moment your WU's are done, not everytime it wants to.  it's in IONS essentials thread, in his signature.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the way WCG works to validate the units it could be a matter of hours or days before you see it.



Most WUs get validated in under 2 days, although I've had a few sit in the validation queue for about 2 weeks (although this is rather rare )


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2010)

The vets here already know this, but another tidbit that we should probably add to one of the stickies if it's not there already is this.

You can get immediate gratification by going to 'my grid' on wcg and then to the 'my results' section.  Select the type of result you want (inconclusive, in progress, validated, etc) and the device you want to check.  As soon as your device uploads it will appear there as 'awaiting validation' or something like that.  Sometimes, just a few seconds later, if the other wu's in your quorum have already been returned or if there is only a quorum of one, many of the 'awaiting' wu's will convert to valid right before your very eyes.  It's a beautiful thing to behold.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

That it certainly is...I check that page very, very frequently to get an up-to-date view on what the PentDCs are doing


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

So it looks like the Macs aren't going to be coming online, at least any time soon.  The IT guy at school said that he probably wasn't supposed to give me the list of all of the users here..so unless I can get him to create the file (always a possibility) the Macs can't crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Dammit!  Hack?  Lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit!  Hack?  Lol



I don't think that's such a good idea 

I'm going to talk to the Mac guy here, if I get his permission, maybe I'll be able to get the head IT guy to build me a file w/ everyone's usernames...maybe if I never open it.  We'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep us posted.


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 4, 2010)

Does this look on track been crunching since 10/28? I'm n00b status at crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Certainly will, I'm going to go down later today and see what he says


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

@oc

Yeah bro, sounds about right.  What you got crunching again? ...and what clocks?


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 4, 2010)

q6600 @ 2.4 || i7 960 3.4 (need to fix NB cooler) normally runs 4.5 || Phenom X4 9450e 2.5

How much would my 980x @ 5g on SS produce?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

ocgmj said:


> q6600 @ 2.4 || i7 960 3.4 (need to fix NB cooler) normally runs 4.5 || Phenom X4 9450e 2.5
> 
> How much would my 980x @ 5g on SS produce?



~9-9.5k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

I think your average is ok for those rigs.

Check this out for estimates 

http://infinityfx.co.cc/ppdestimator/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

If he starts to bring out his benchers for WCG, it's over.  #1 in no time.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

What all benchers does he have?  I'm not convinced that 1 OCed 980x & his other rigs could take away my pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not sure what others he has, but coming from OCA probably a lot   I'm a member there, just haven't had time to follow up with the place in a while, but last time I checked we were #1 in the US and 14th worldwide.  OCA DON'T PLAY!!!!!


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 4, 2010)

OCA is #1 in the US and #7 in the world.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW, awesome!!  Imma have to stop by and congratulate the peeps.  I'm still 34th on the team, I remember when I was member of the month last December I believe, those were my good days.


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ qu4k3r
> 
> Let us know how it goes when you tried some of the older versions.



6.10.58 for Windows 64bit XP/Vista/7 runs flawless

*boinc_6.10.58_windows_x86_64.exe*

I just add skin People for Smarter Planet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad you got it working bro.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 4, 2010)

My rig was down yesterady as my building need teh power off for a cpl hours to replace some heating stuff.  Also I forgot to turn WCG back on till this morning..... 

One more thing, I like the new WCG badges and the star system   This way everyone is recognized and the hardcore can show off their shiny 5 stars for us to see


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2010)

ocgmj said:


> OCA is #1 in the US and #7 in the world.


Welcome!  Guess I've been living under a rock since OCA was news to me.  I'm not really into oc'ing, but I thought I had at least heard of most of the forums - obviously I was wrong.  Those rankings are pretty impressive.


qu4k3r said:


> 6.10.58 for Windows 64bit XP/Vista/7 runs flawless
> 
> *boinc_6.10.58_windows_x86_64.exe*
> 
> I just add skin People for Smarter Planet


Glad to hear you got it working.  There are skins for BOINC?  I guess that's a stupid question but I'm curious.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 4, 2010)

Skins apply to the Simple View, if you rock the advanced view skins/themes will never be seen


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My rig was down yesterady as my building need teh power off for a cpl hours to replace some heating stuff.  Also I forgot to turn WCG back on till this morning.....
> 
> One more thing, I like the new WCG badges and the star system   This way everyone is recognized and the hardcore can show off their shiny 5 stars for us to see


We all have some difficulties, that's just life  


twilyth said:


> Welcome!  Guess I've been living under a rock since OCA was news to me.  I'm not really into oc'ing, but I thought I had at least heard of most of the forums - obviously I was wrong.  Those rankings are pretty impressive.
> 
> Glad to hear you got it working.  There are skins for BOINC?  I guess that's a stupid question but I'm curious.



I haven't found them either


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> ...
> 
> Glad to hear you got it working.  There are skins for BOINC?  I guess that's a stupid question but I'm curious.



Yes but available only if download WCG boinc manager, just save skin folder and move it boinc folder of the version that you have. Change skin maybe is silly but those default skin are bore.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

That's cool...didn't realize those existed.  But I always use the Advanced view anyways


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Yes but available only if download WCG boinc manager, just save skin folder and move it boinc folder of the version that you have. Change skin maybe is silly but those default skin are bore.


Not silly at all.  I've used different skins with WinAmp.  I always go back to the original since it's easier for me to navigate and understand, but I can see the attraction, definitely.



[Ion] said:


> That's cool...didn't realize those existed.  But I always use the Advanced view anyways



Yeah, I always use advanced view too - so I guess the skins are only for the basic view.  With so many boinc users you would think adv. would be skinned too. {shrug}


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

It's a good idea...I like advanced view since all of my systems are at least 2 threads, and I like to see what is happening on all of the WUs @ once


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Passed a personal stone tonight, 20k WUs 





And a personal record of 524(!) WUs today, and my 2nd-best day ever for total points


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm getting wiped on the floor by Athlon and soon enough ocgmj. Damn you i7 users, damn you!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 5, 2010)

W00T!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> W00T!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Capture.jpg



I see what you did there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Welcome!  Guess I've been living under a rock since OCA was news to me.  I'm not really into oc'ing, but I thought I had at least heard of most of the forums - obviously I was wrong.  Those rankings are pretty impressive.
> 
> Glad to hear you got it working.  There are skins for BOINC?  I guess that's a stupid question but I'm curious.



OCA is a great place, feels like home since it's only entry upon referral.  I really thank the day that ricks69 (username might be wrong) told me to join.  I was once member of the month for OCA, I returned like a whole bunch of submissions on the BOT and they had just released a new points system so I jumped like 100 points :laugh;  I'll return soon to them, benching is in my blood, I've just been in the shits lately.



AlienIsGOD said:


> My rig was down yesterady as my building need teh power off for a cpl hours to replace some heating stuff.  Also I forgot to turn WCG back on till this morning.....
> 
> One more thing, I like the new WCG badges and the star system   This way everyone is recognized and the hardcore can show off their shiny 5 stars for us to see


I think the stars were bugged though, that should be fixed shortly.  But they do look great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Show off your WCG farm


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 5, 2010)

Are we gonna have another contest for WCG in the future? Id like to win me another crunching rig


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> W00T!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Capture.jpg


 


AthlonX2 said:


> Are we gonna have another contest for WCG in the future? Id like to win me another crunching rig



I'd venture on yes, but no idea on when 




My i7 is going to turn in a couple dozen WUs this afternoon, but after that, I'm going to be gone until Monday PM, so it's going to be off until then   I guess I won't see my points down that much


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2010)

If the new architectures from Intel and AMD can deliver better performance at a decent price point I *might* replace the dedicated i7 internals and start another contest. But will have to wait and see and hope my financial status continues to allow it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> If the new architectures from Intel and AMD can deliver better performance at a decent price point I *might* replace the dedicated i7 internals and start another contest. But will have to wait and see and hope my financial status continues to allow it.



From what I see the Sandy Bridge CPUs don't really present much of an improvement over i3/i5/i7, but hopefully Bulldozer is something special


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Bulldozer is what I'm waiting for.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Are we gonna have another contest for WCG in the future? Id like to win me another crunching rig



I have enough parts for one - almost.  Cases cost too much to ship, but I've got mobo's (AMD), chips (940, 9600, Athlon II 4200+) and a bunch of DDR2-800 to 1333 memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

I can donate my tech bench, it's pretty small when assembled.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

I might be able to get some part(s) from the X4 955 rig to donate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Keep us posted, I can provide the tech bench as a case.  The crunched would at least run very cool


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Sure thing, let's see what else we get, and if we still need things, I can try to fill in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks bro


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Very glad to help how ever I can


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

That's the spirit!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

theres a guy here who has an insane amount of 2gb sticks ddr2 [FS] Kingston DDR2 667, 650w PSU, & 24pin PSU cabl...


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> theres a guy here who has an insane amount of 2gb sticks ddr2 [FS] Kingston DDR2 667, 650w PSU, & 24pin PSU cabl...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

The last update took points away from our daily total?  WTF???


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The last update took points away from our daily total?  WTF???



Looks like we all took a hit.  I've never seen that before.  As you said, WTF?


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 6, 2010)

I think they are doing maintenance on the servers. It is what one of the messages said when I was setting up another crunching machine as it kept getting errors for downloading work. Past couple days it looks like something has been up with the servers.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The last update took points away from our daily total?  WTF???



Wait...what?  I got more points last update?  And a few weeks more runtime?

EDIT:  WTF indeed is up w/ Free-DC?   :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd say let's wait till the last update and see what happens.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Appears to be fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Appears to be fixed



Correct, saw that.  Awesome


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 6, 2010)

I think the clock at Free-DC is out of wack.





Last checked at 14:55 but current time is only 12:18 WTF?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I think the clock at Free-DC is out of wack.
> http://techpowerup.org/101106/freeDC.jpg
> 
> Last checked at 14:55 but current time is only 12:18 WTF?



Hmmm.  good point.  The system is so advanced it can read FUTURE results.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Hmmm.  good point.  The system is so advanced it can read FUTURE results.  I'm impressed.



 Damn, this makes it no fun since we all know what we are going to get everyday


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn, this makes it no fun since we all know what we are going to get everyday



I dunno...I'd really like that


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2010)

Depends on what UTC region its in. It doesnt read your system time. Its telling you server time and when it will update next.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 7, 2010)

Going to start running main rig 24 hours on Sundays and Wednesdays. Weird selection, I know, but thought I'd chip in a little extra. Cooler months on tap now here in Texas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Going to start running main rig 24 hours on Sundays and Wednesdays. Weird selection, I know, but thought I'd chip in a little extra. Cooler months on tap now here in Texas.



Any little bit helps bro, especially this cold weather.  Just lovely!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions for better air cooling then what I have now? Can't be much bigger then the Hyper 212+ because of my space requirements. I'm looking to spend $80 or less.

I was thinking about this...

COOLER MASTER V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1  120mm  DynaLo...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

no really sure how much more that v6 cools 

but it cant be more than 2c or something


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 7, 2010)

sneekypeet swears on the ninja 3 with an extra fan in a push/pull setup! Link:Scythe Ninja 3 SCNJ-3000  120mm  Sleeve  CPU Coole...


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd just put a Gentle Typhoon on the back were you're stock coolermaster fan is on the 212.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about a H50. 

Plus I need to replace this hyper 212+ with something so I can use it in Lauren's rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

take the eco instead, talked to sneeky, he said its way better in terms of mounting , and they cool the same


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

I talked to him, and it seems for what I'm looking for this would be better. Going to get newegg to price match it from Performance PCs at $66.95

Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I talked to him, and it seems for what I'm looking for this would be better. Going to get newegg to price match it from Performance PCs at $66.95
> 
> Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler



I think the corsair hydro 70 is better and you have more flexible mounting options.  I'll try to find a review (hexus.net I think has it) and edit this post.

edit - Yup, beats the Noctua by 4C under load.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, but my price range is $80 or less. Plus I don't like water cooling, closed loop kits or otherwise.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, but my price range is $80 or less. Plus I don't like water cooling, closed loop kits or otherwise.



I used to feel the same way, but as long it's truly maintenance free, I'm cool with it. 

I do have a Tuniq tower 120 extreme NIB but I don't know what the shipping on it would be.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Eh, I'm going to go with the U12P Se2 and put a pair of CM R4's on it, so I'll be looking to get rid of the cookies and cream fans as soon as it gets here.

Plus I want in blowing air out the back of the case, not the top.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

instead of getting rid of the fans, just paint them, they are silent and push a ton of air


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> instead of getting rid of the fans, just paint them, they are silent and push a ton of air



i painted my fans in my case. you can remove the blades or paint everything.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

How about I get rid of them, and use my R4s instead since they are better? Plus selling those two fans would help some of the costs of the cooler itself, as the fans sell $25 new each, I could sell them for $15 new each and make someone that likes them happy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

hmm that could also be a good idea


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Indeed. Plus I have a case window, so more reason to have the CM R4's with blue LEDs on my CPU cooler.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

you got the blues


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

The R4's work really well for the price. Plus my cat loves the blue lighting, as that's one of the few colors cats can see. He even stares inside my case window.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

cats are just awzumnesss 

oh yeah i know the R4's are awesome, had several of them, best budget fancy pancy fan you can get imho


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Correct on both subjects.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The R4's work really well for the price. Plus my cat loves the blue lighting, as that's one of the few colors cats can see. He even stares inside my case window.



that would explain to me, why a bright blue LED flashlight tends to mesmerize cats when pointed at them from a few meters! 
once you point it at them, they are very easy to catch, especially when handling younger cats, thats highly useful in my opinion!  
(i dont have a cat, but i had to stay with a buddie for 7 weeks about a year ago, and they had like 15 baby cats... sleeptaking)

(have i mentioned i dont like cats? what do i need a pet with an own will for, that cant be trained and tends to run either off forever, or comes back pregnant (if not male)?
also, if you feed a dog, you see the thankfulness in his eyes, to a certain degree. but if you look in a cats eyes, you see "thats was all? i wanna be worshipped like those damn egytians did eons ago, and fed hummingbird-liver!!!"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that would explain to me, why a bright blue LED flashlight tends to mesmerize cats when pointed at them from a few meters!
> once you point it at them, they are very easy to catch, especially when handling younger cats, thats highly useful in my opinion!
> (i dont have a cat, but i had to stay with a buddie for 7 weeks about a year ago, and they had like 15 baby cats... sleeptaking)



that is some useful info. next time i want to catch my cat to clip her nails i will have to try that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

welcome to TPU, online pet service


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> welcome to TPU, online pet service



I thought this was a weight loss service!!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2010)

^^nice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is some useful info. next time i want to catch my cat to clip her nails i will have to try that.



i tend to believe that they are literally "flashed", when you do that, so there is barely any escaping


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that would explain to me, why a bright blue LED flashlight tends to mesmerize cats when pointed at them from a few meters!
> once you point it at them, they are very easy to catch, especially when handling younger cats, thats highly useful in my opinion!
> (i dont have a cat, but i had to stay with a buddie for 7 weeks about a year ago, and they had like 15 baby cats... sleeptaking)
> 
> ...



Do you think it would work with ultraviolet?  I got a 385nm wavelength flashlight and UV filter glasses to track down where the mice are getting into my basement.  Their urine (ewww) fluoresces in the UV range so I'm hoping I can use that to track them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I thought this was a weight loss service!!



you saying my ass is big in this
<-------


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Do you think it would work with ultraviolet?  I got a 385nm wavelength flashlight and UV filter glasses to track down where the mice are getting into my basement.  Their urine (ewww) fluoresces in the UV range so I'm hoping I can use that to track them.



regarding the fact that regular violet ends at about 400nm, i would say you are able to do as you say. a look at this made me fairly certain:





excuse the german, i think the bar is relatively self explanatory tho... for questions regarding translation, just ask back


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> regarding the fact that regular violet ends at about 400nm, i would say you are able to do as you say. a look at this made me fairly certain:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe....svg/800px-Electromagnetic_spectrum_c.svg.png
> excuse the german, i think the bar is relatively self explanatory tho... for questions regarding translation, just ask back



I'm not sure if this was what you were getting at, but I think that the fluorescence is at some visible frequency - since the glasses are designed to filter out everything under 400nm.  But thanks for the demo.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I'm not sure if this was what you were getting at, but I think that the fluorescence is at some visible frequency - since the glasses are designed to filter out everything under 400nm.  But thanks for the demo.



if its in a visible frequency, shouldnt the light alone be enough to make it work? at least thats what i think now!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if its in a visible frequency, shouldnt the light alone be enough to make it work? at least thats what i think now!



Yes, but some of the light from the leds is in the visible range and gives you a faint violet glow.  I think you can have the same problem with IR LED's.  Some of the older trail cams (used to scout for game - records motion to an SD card) had LED's the emitted some visible red light that scared the game.  The newer models use better led's so that when it takes and IR flash shot, there's no visible light at all.

But you raise a good point now that I think about it.  The glasses must be designed to filter out some violet in the visible range too.  But according the listing at the web site, it only filters 375-400nm - which really shouldn't matter since we can't see below 400nm.  

I'm not sure what that's all about but I've bought from these guys several times over the past couple of years and you can normally rely on what they have to say.  There aren't many internet vendors I would say that about.

For example, they have the best neodymium magnets - grade N45.  The top grade you can buy I think is N52.  Just don't ask me what any of that means.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 8, 2010)

I now understand why my numbers weren't where they were supposed to be. My damn laptop had three days of work done, but no internet connection to send that work in!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Yes, but some of the light from the leds is in the visible range and gives you a faint violet glow.  I think you can have the same problem with IR LED's.  Some of the older trail cams (used to scout for game - records motion to an SD card) had LED's the emitted some visible red light that scared the game.  The newer models use better led's so that when it takes and IR flash shot, there's no visible light at all.
> 
> But you raise a good point now that I think about it.  The glasses must be designed to filter out some violet in the visible range too.  But according the listing at the web site, it only filters 375-400nm - which really shouldn't matter since we can't see below 400nm.
> 
> ...


thanks for that info, that freshed up my mind again! 
i really think that your plans will work, exactly as the guys told you ( if you say they are reliable, then i bet they are)
n52 for ND magnets would probably be the maximum power achievable, where one magnet can hold 1300 times its own weight!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks for that info, that freshed up my mind again!
> i really think that your plans will work, exactly as the guys told you ( if you say they are reliable, then i bet they are)
> n52 for ND magnets would probably be the maximum power achievable, where one magnet can hold 1300 times its own weight!



1300?  Cool.  Now I have to look up the grading system to see what the N45's can do.

I'm not sure how we got off on this tangent in a WCG thread although I'm pretty sure it was my fault.  If this is getting out of hand, someone should just tell me to shut up. 

Wow, the more I read, the less I understand.  Apparently the N52's are only about 8% (about 1k Gauss) stronger than the N45's.  But that stuff about B and H fields is out of my league.  Apparently geometry of the magnet makes a big difference too.

All I know is even the tiny 1/8th by 1/8th inch cubes are stronger than any refrigerator magnet.  I'm always running out of space for shit.  That's partly due to being a pack rat and partly due to wanting to have everything handy.  I don't like having to put away my toys.  So I put these magnets on every metal surface to hold tools and other miscellaneous items.  I've even been gluing them to non-metallic surfaces.  It looks like hell, but I love it.  In the kitchen I glued a couple of 1/2 x 1/8th thick squares to the window frame to keep the can opener and surgical scissors handy.  The can opener is for the cats and the scissors are for all frozen food packages.

OK, I'll be quiet now.  I actually have to get up at a reasonable (read morning) hour tomorrow.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

twilyth said:


> 1300?  Cool.  Now I have to look up the grading system to see what the N45's can do.
> 
> I'm not sure how we got off on this tangent in a WCG thread although I'm pretty sure it was my fault.  If this is getting out of hand, someone should just tell me to shut up.
> 
> ...



i have a neodymium magnet in my airsoft motor, that thing is so pervertedly strong, that i can simply hang a plaster scissors against my P90, with only its piercing edge making actual contact to the plastic, which is still about 2 cm off the motor itself 
im more one of the box types, i constantly throw things in boxes, lockers etc and sort them just by their use, but i can see your point there... that way things are instantly there when your search them. very efficient, indeed!
i enjoyed our talk, and i wish you hereby a good night, and a good day tomorrow!


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2010)

Not sure if everyone's seen this already, but the Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 has finally come to Windows! 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=144

It has more requirments than the usual projects to run, namely larger WU size (you will need good internet connection and a good amount or RAM). Check the following link to make sure you're fine: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=minimumreq

I believe it is also an opt-in project, so if you can/want to participate you'll need to login to your WCG account and select the project manually from the project list.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Not sure if everyone's seen this already, but the Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 has finally come to Windows!
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=144
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy.  I had selected that as my only primary project when it was still in beta in case I missed the annoucement and see that today on one machine I have one non-beta WU.  It's still listed on the project sys req. page as being only for Linux, but I assume that will be updated shortly.

Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, started crunching again on my TPU account. I don't have the firepower I used to, but I've got my little clarkdale going 24/7. Should be good for around 2200 boinc or so. 

Been hanging around the forum more and just thought I'd start this back up.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 10, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Hey guys, started crunching again on my TPU account. I don't have the firepower I used to, but I've got my little clarkdale going 24/7. Should be good for around 2200 boinc or so.
> 
> Been hanging around the forum more and just thought I'd start this back up.



Welcome back bro


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2010)

At last my extra 20 treads (80.6 GHz in total) are running for WCG. Should be good for +12k PPD. We are going for 2nd place.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Not sure if everyone's seen this already, but the Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 has finally come to Windows!
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=144
> 
> ...


Fan-tastic!!

All of my systems are set to just do CEP2 and C4CW now.

BADGE TIME! 


4x4n said:


> Hey guys, started crunching again on my TPU account. I don't have the firepower I used to, but I've got my little clarkdale going 24/7. Should be good for around 2200 boinc or so.
> 
> Been hanging around the forum more and just thought I'd start this back up.


Sweet, we'll love to have you back 


mstenholm said:


> At last my extra 20 treads (80.6 GHz in total) are running for WCG. Should be good for +12k PPD. We are going for 2nd place.



Awesome, what are they?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

After been gone for a day or two, I have came back along with another card for F@H and two more threads at WCG.   check out my sig


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome!  

Glad to see Intel getting some loving there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Glad to see Intel getting some loving there



It was a free rig, I couldn't say no.   Now I just need that quad from Twilyth (was it him?) the Q9550 I believe.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

Totally...although I'd still probably say no 

I'd probably only get it if I could find somewhere to stash it....and the school probably wouldn't want it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Totally...although I'd still probably say no
> 
> I'd probably only get it if I could find somewhere to stash it....and the school probably wouldn't want it



There's always room, you should know that...


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2010)

+200PPD inbound from me. Replaced my Celeron 430 with an E2140


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2010)

@hat 
may not be a big upgrade but its another thread crunching


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2010)

When my mom gets around to replacing her computer, I'll have my old Celeron 430 crunching in there... another ~270PPD (as it rarely ever gets used).

If anyone's got some parts they feel like donating, I just need memory and a 775 motherboard. The machine is currently running a half-dead socket A system (board has swollen caps but still works for now) with a Sempron 3000+ and 2x512mb DDR400.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

hat said:


> +200PPD inbound from me. Replaced my Celeron 430 with an E2140


Should be a bit more than that 


Chicken Patty said:


> There's always room, you should know that...



Here?  Nah, parents wouldn't approve


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 11, 2010)

gpu can be used for crunching like gpu fah client?
how?

edit: I tried with this but doesn't work


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> gpu can be used for crunching like gpu fah client?
> how?
> 
> edit: I tried with this but doesn't work
> ...



BOINC allows you to use GPU, but WCG project doesn't use it. Other projects like GPUGRID will let you use it.

F@H is my choice for graphics card use, we got a good team there too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Damn,

After finding my 3rd rig locked up, according to the SMART test on speedfan, the HDD has "read error"   So this HDD is completely borked?  Nothing wants to open once it goes into windows.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, if you can run and use crystaldiskinfo, and it says anything but "good" or "excellent", then its new drive time.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's the list of GPU capable projects for Team Red/Green http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/GPU_computing


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Should be a bit more than that



I don't know about that. My Celeron 430 got around 250 on the best days... I have a 2nd core now, but it's clocked a bit lower (2130MHz as opposed to 2.4GHz).


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 11, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Here's the list of GPU capable projects for Team Red/Green http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/GPU_computing



Thanks for that list! Running Milkyway@home now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2010)

hat said:


> I don't know about that. My Celeron 430 got around 250 on the best days... I have a 2nd core now, but it's clocked a bit lower (2130MHz as opposed to 2.4GHz).



the core architecture nets faaaar more performance per clock than the netburst architecture 
i was suprised to see, the e2140 can even slightly beat my 3800+ @ 2.7, with 2.3


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the core architecture nets faaaar more performance per clock than the netburst architecture
> i was suprised to see, the e2140 can even slightly beat my 3800+ @ 2.7, with 2.3



while this is true the Celeron 430 is based on the core(or core 2) architecture as is the e2140


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, they're both Core 2 based.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> while this is true the Celeron 430 is based on the core(or core 2) architecture as is the e2140



ah thanks for sharing that knowledge, i didnt knew! 
I guess im not that knowing regarding Intel procs


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 12, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Thanks for that list! Running Milkyway@home now.



Did the same thing then I noticed one of my CPU cores were being used for that instead as well. I then took it off. Rather it crunching for diseases then helping a GPU map the galaxy that I will not see in my lifetime.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn,
> 
> After finding my 3rd rig locked up, according to the SMART test on speedfan, the HDD has "read error"   So this HDD is completely borked?  Nothing wants to open once it goes into windows.


Sounds like it's time for a new HDD 


hat said:


> I don't know about that. My Celeron 430 got around 250 on the best days... I have a 2nd core now, but it's clocked a bit lower (2130MHz as opposed to 2.4GHz).


For your reference, this is what a 2ghz PentDC (E2180 IIRC) w/ WinXP gets:







Sadasius said:


> Did the same thing then I noticed one of my CPU cores were being used for that instead as well. I then took it off. Rather it crunching for diseases then helping a GPU map the galaxy that I will not see in my lifetime.



Same here


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

Bad knews, dedicated cruncher is down. Having issues with it crashing all the time all of a sudden. Stock clocks don't solve the problem so no WU's will get done for a few days possibly 

CP I'll check with you on facebook sometime, might need a help with that EVGA board's BIOS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Bad knews, dedicated cruncher is down. Having issues with it crashing all the time all of a sudden. Stock clocks don't solve the problem so no WU's will get done for a few days possibly
> 
> CP I'll check with you on facebook sometime, might need a help with that EVGA board's BIOS



The one I sent ya?  FUCK DUDE.  Hit me up with the issue, hopefully we can get it going bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

That really sucks...that's the i7, right CP?

At least I got another PentDC going today, that'll help make up for it a bit 

EDIT:
Damn, why can't I get this every day?  Nearly 200k points?  Hell yeah!!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 13, 2010)

Damn you had an awesome day!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah...best ever by a very large margin too 

I'm expecting most days to end up around ~120-130k WCG, although I think with the Mac Minis going I could get ~170k WCG most days (~25k BOINC)


----------



## hat (Nov 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> For your reference, this is what a 2ghz PentDC (E2180 IIRC) w/ WinXP gets:



Mine's clocked slightly higher. Your average there is ~510 BOINC per day... who knows what I may get. It's not a dedicated cruncher, it also hosts my Quake and Alien Swarm servers, and my magic jack phone.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Mine's clocked slightly higher. Your average there is ~510 BOINC per day... who knows what I may get. It's not a dedicated cruncher, it also hosts my Quake and Alien Swarm servers, and my magic jack phone.



Yeah, so yours should get ~500-550.  These aren't dedicated crunchers, they're also used for whatever students want to use them for.  Everything from typing to video games when the teachers aren't looking


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2010)

Like to say welcome to Fishymachine and zugarot.  Hope you like the team and stay.  If you need info check ion's thread everything is there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Like to say welcome to Fishymachine and zugarot.  Hope you like the team and stay.  If you need info check ion's thread everything is there.



Welcome aboard fellas.  If you guys need anything at all just shoot me a PM and I'll be more than glad to help you'll out.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there anyway we can track people who rejoin the team?  I compared the team list on WCG to Free-DC and there are a handful of people who have rejoined but aren't reflected in the Free-DC stats.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Is there anyway we can track people who rejoin the team?  I compared the team list on WCG to Free-DC and there are a handful of people who have rejoined but aren't reflected in the Free-DC stats.



What exactly do you mean?

IIRC, Free-DC will show you with whatever team you're currently a member of within 12-24 hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm with ION on this one.  Mind elaborating twilyth?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What exactly do you mean?
> 
> IIRC, Free-DC will show you with whatever team you're currently a member of within 12-24 hours



Let's say that I was a member of TPU for a couple months a year or two ago (which I was).  But I leave for another team (which I did - sort of).  When I come back, that won't show up anywhere in Free-dc - at least that I've been able to find.  But the info is available.  If you look at the team roster at WCG, you can see a person's original join date and then next to it, the date they rejoined (if applicable).


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, I made a mistake.  The second date is when you retired - so ignore that part.

In that case, maybe the info isn't available.

Maybe I should write to phil at free-dc and see what he says about it being possible to capture that data or not.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

I think that WCG keeps that info private, but I wouldn't swear to it


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there any way to alter the way a project is done? I have MilkyWay@home and WCG running at the same time. I want to let MilkyWay only use the GPU so I have my CPU for WCG. I hope it's possible because I can't find an option to do so.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Is there any way to alter the way a project is done? I have MilkyWay@home and WCG running at the same time. I want to let MilkyWay only use the GPU so I have my CPU for WCG. I hope it's possible because I can't find an option to do so.



If you go to the Milkyway site, in the preferences or whatever, there should be a box to untick that says "Use CPU" or something like that.

Oh, and I thought that this was amusing:
No2 on CP's overtake list is my dad:


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If you go to the Milkyway site, in the preferences or whatever, there should be a box to untick that says "Use CPU" or something like that.



Sweet, thanks for the quick reply, Ion!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Not necessarily WCG-related, but I've run projects just on my GPUs before and have done that with success


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think that WCG keeps that info private, but I wouldn't swear to it



I can't see any reason why they would.  They post "retired" dates under member status when you look up the list of team members on WCG.

Anyway, I wrote to phil to see if a) returning members are listed as "new" and b) if not, is it possible to get that information included in the stats.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a returning member, I came back to TPU from XS about 2 weeks ago, and I don't see myself as listed strangely.

BOINCStats, on the other hand, still lists me as 'new'....IIRC they do so for either a month or 60 days.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm a returning member, I came back to TPU from XS about 2 weeks ago, and I don't see myself as listed strangely.
> 
> BOINCStats, on the other hand, still lists me as 'new'....IIRC they do so for either a month or 60 days.



You're there - 2010-11-03 - me too.

I don't know why I thought that it didn't show returning members.  I think I got caught in one of my internal Mobius loops and faked myself out.  I really need a programming upgrade - SOON! :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Why do you want it to show returning members differently?  IMO, it could just introduce more confusion


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why do you want it to show returning members differently?  IMO, it could just introduce more confusion



I don't.  You see, you are not grasping the extent of my mental infirmity.  For some reason (I have no idea why BTW), I had this idea that "new" meant ONLY people who had never been a part of the team.  :shadedshu

{sigh}


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Mobius loops



He means this:





mobius bands deeply resemble the true nature of the universe, if you know what im talking about


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> He means this:
> http://www.no-alternative.net/moebius_strip_II.jpg
> mobius bands deeply resemble the true nature of the universe, if you know what im talking about



I was basically ripping off 2001 - a space odyssey - that was one proposed diagnoses for HAL.  The engineers thought he might be caught in a mobius loop although they never really explained how that related to his AI.

In my case, I think I'm making progress on something but in reality, i'm caught in a loop - it's just not obviously a loop until you step back and look at what's going on.  I really suck at stepping back and trying to observe.

Thanks for the graphic.


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 16, 2010)

I remember that figure, is commonly used in calculus...

the normal vector (gradient) on the path of that surface changes its sense of orientation in every single loop... that's why the ants walk normally and then upside down when they go across same point


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I was basically ripping off 2001 - a space odyssey - that was one proposed diagnoses for HAL.  The engineers thought he might be caught in a mobius loop although they never really explained how that related to his AI.
> 
> In my case, I think I'm making progress on something but in reality, i'm caught in a loop - it's just not obviously a loop until you step back and look at what's going on.  I really suck at stepping back and trying to observe.
> 
> Thanks for the graphic.



We watched that in school--terrible, terrible movie.  So little happened


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> We watched that in school--terrible, terrible movie.  So little happened



Well, you're probably accustomed to movies like Die Hard where you have shit blowing up every other scene.  You'll just have to trust me when I say it's an all time classic.  Stanley Kubrick did an amazing job on that film.  It's one of the few where I've read the book and seen the movie and it was faithful to the book.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Well, you're probably accustomed to movies like Die Hard where you have shit blowing up every other scene.  You'll just have to trust me when I say it's an all time classic.  Stanley Kubrick did an amazing job on that film.  It's one of the few where I've read the book and seen the movie and it was faithful to the book.



Never actually seen that.  I don't really watch movies.

Back on the subject of crunching, my hope to do the auto-report tweak on all of the computers today over lunch failed, the lab was closed so that a class could take a test in there.

Maye tomorrow, we'll see


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm going to see if I can put the i7 together today.  Still have a few other high priority tasks to take care of though.

Finally had to break down and get a new KVM - so I got 2 - one that can handle 2 monitors on 2 computers for the 24" Samsungs in my office and one for the home theater room machines.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

So you have an i7 just waiting to be built?  What are you waiting for? 

Maybe you can get more than just ass-pie now


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So you have an i7 just waiting to be built?  What are you waiting for?
> 
> Maybe you can get more than just ass-pie now



Yeah, I don't really care one way or the other.  I want to get it running for the team challenge but once it's built, I'm taking down the Q9450 anyway - probably the 9750 too.  Although I might get the gf to bring over the old laptop which means the i7 for be free for another purpose.  I'll have to see if I like it as much as the X6's.  The Q9450 was always a pain in my ass but that might have been the motherboard.  It always worked but could get squirrely at times - and that was just at stock.  Maybe those chips have to be oc'd to be able to appreciate them.  IDK.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 17, 2010)

If anyone has some DDR2 800 2x2GB kits sitting around, I might be interested in purchasing them.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a 2x2GB kit in the X4 that I could sell 

IDK why, but my points seem to be way down recently.  Maybe it's just that HPF2 and CEP2 don't give as good of PPD as C4CW, but I don't think it would be that different.  I've added C4CW back in to the mix to see.  My best guess is that the two new projects simply aren't validating as quickly 

One of my PentDC crunchers is having net issues, so I've set the buffer on it to 8 days so it doesn't run out of work again--and now I'll only have to deal with it once a week or so


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll let you know if I end up needing those or not Ion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello fellas,

I know I've been gone for a bit, just been extremely busy.  I probably won't be on much if on at all till about Sunday or next week.  But so far I haven't forgotten about you guys and did get one thing done. 

-The badges are fixed! *(Thanks W1z)*  I no longer have five stars, now I have two which is correct.   If you guys notice anything wrong let me know.  Here are the requirements again for your easy guidance:

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater

Apart from this, I have a few things to get going this weekend.  I need to wrap up a PC repair that is taking the space of my 3rd dedicated cruncher/folder.  Once I do that, I can get that rig going.

I have a HDD that texbill sent me since the one he originally sent to me died, so he got me a replacement.  I also received the two GTS 250's I got from BUCK so I'll be switching some hardware around as well.  Busy weekend but it'll be worth it, I'll see you guys soon.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome stuff CP, have fun with the hardware changes.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

New badges cool, it's nice that not everyone has 5 stars now 

Makes the 5 stars all the more special 

I'm going to be leaving town Monday, but everything bar my 2 laptops should still be going--benefits of having most of my PPD production outsourced


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 19, 2010)

Great ... even when I lost some stars


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

Any chance you'll be able to bring another rig or two online and get a 3rd star?


----------



## ERazer (Nov 19, 2010)

sorry havent been on for awhile and my ppd has been low for the last couple weeks due to one my rig being down just got some family issues going on ill get up and running as soon as i able


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey bro, no problem, we're all busy sometimes and we all do what we can 

I've been doing my best to make up the slack in the mean time


----------



## ERazer (Nov 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hey bro, no problem, we're all busy sometimes and we all do what we can
> 
> I've been doing my best to make up the slack in the mean time



ic that u been the most pie eater lately  gj bud


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Any chance you'll be able to bring another rig or two online and get a 3rd star?



Yes....on monday I will set up 2 Linux servers (in a VMWare ESX Server with 8 cores and 32 GB mem)
just dedicated to WCG  ... hope that it will get me my lost stars back


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ic that u been the most pie eater lately  gj bud


Thanks....50 new cores does a lot 


VulkanBros said:


> Yes....on monday I will set up 2 Linux servers (in a VMWare ESX Server with 8 cores and 32 GB mem)
> just dedicated to WCG  ... hope that it will get me my lost stars back



Wow, that's very awesome!

I'm hoping that I may be able to get the servers @ school going over the weekend & non school-hours, but I'm not so sure what the chance of that is


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2010)

VulkanBros said:


> get me my lost stars back


Itse meeeee, Mario!


----------



## hat (Nov 20, 2010)

It looks like the badges were finally fixed... down to being a lowly one-star cruncher now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2010)

hat said:


> It looks like the badges were finally fixed... down to being a lowly one-star cruncher now.



there should be an error, im well above 5000 ppd... dammit


----------



## hat (Nov 20, 2010)

WCG needs time to get "up to speed". Give it about a week and your PPD will climb.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2010)

hat said:


> WCG needs time to get "up to speed". Give it about a week and your PPD will climb.



i know, but they can fall again in one day, if rigs get offline etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

hat said:


> It looks like the badges were finally fixed... down to being a lowly one-star cruncher now.



Bro, anything you can do is a very welcome contribution, be it 50 PPD or 50,000 




~~~~~Also, guys, I'm very close to just quitting TPU for now.  I feel that I'm being unfairly harassed and insulted recently, and I'm just tired of it.  I don't put my best in to crunching so I can get told that it's cheating


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 20, 2010)

I can do w/o the stars above my badge... unless there were 5 lil TPU Alien logos above it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

That actually could be cool...but I think most would prefer just no stars


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like we have another member joining new today 

Welcome aboard *"marley1"*.  Please be sure to check out ION's WCG Essentials Thread in his signature right above my post.  Tons of info in there. 

Also, I haven't seen this person around in the forums, but *"Munkhtur"* has been putting out some great numbers recently.   Good job bro.   You are about 5k from your WCG Crunchers Badge


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Also another member who joined WCG today & said he joined TPU's team.  We should have a new member called *dsipal* showing up shortly, he's a friend of mine from school


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Also another member who joined WCG today & said he joined TPU's team.  We should have a new member called *dsipal* showing up shortly, he's a friend of mine from school



Good   Tell him thanks in case he doesn't stop by.  Glad to have him on board.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Already did, I told him to check out my Essentials thread & register here when he got a chance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Already did, I told him to check out my Essentials thread & register here when he got a chance



Awesome.  Looking forward to meeting your friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

He's a cool guy 

IIRC he just has a PentDC going (~2.5ghz I think), but he said he's going to try and get his parents' computer and maybe some friends' systems as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> He's a cool guy
> 
> IIRC he just has a PentDC going (~2.5ghz I think), but he said he's going to try and get his parents' computer and maybe some friends' systems as well



As long as he has their consent, power to him!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Absolutely 

He seems really excited about this, he was talking with me earlier about potentially making fliers/posters to put up at school.  Could be a great way to get more members!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2010)

so if everything goes like planned i should be buying some of KieX old stuff again......again......again 

i7 920 + evga board
2x 275s
then i just need psu, and a ssd for teh shitz


----------



## KieX (Nov 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so if everything goes like planned i should be buying some of KieX old stuff again......again......again
> 
> i7 920 + evga board
> 2x 275s
> then i just need psu, and a ssd for teh shitz



And if all goes well I'll have a Rampage III Extreme with a 980X  And Velvet Wafer will finally get that good old 4870X2.

Come on Santa, be generous to (FIH) The Don


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> And if all goes well I'll have a Rampage III Extreme with a 980X  And Velvet Wafer will finally get that good old 4870X2.
> 
> Come on Santa, be generous to (FIH) The Don


sounds like 2 nice additions to the teams pool, and one severe upgrade for my gaming 
speaking of GFX... this does mean i will be able to get the  4870x2, but not the gtx 275 anymore, am i correct?

EDIT: OT, but i like it that you named your rig afters Anu´s Son


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2010)

you can always buy one of them from me, no biggie


----------



## KieX (Nov 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sounds like 2 nice additions to the teams pool, and one severe upgrade for my gaming
> speaking of GFX... this does mean i will be able to get the  4870x2, but not the gtx 275 anymore, am i correct?



Yup, sorry. Stiven had planned to fold on them too so think it's good they go to him. The ATI is definitely yours though.. when I get payed and hopefuly get the right thermal pads this time.

At the end of december/start of november swapping another 920 for a hex, so that i7 i'll put up for crunchers (worldwide shipping).

EDIT: Enlil for main rig, Enki for the dedicated, Ningishzida for the work pc (see the pattern?)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you can always buy one of them from me, no biggie



do you mean, you would only use one, in favor of me, or do you mean you would sell them after a while of use?




KieX said:


> Yup, sorry. Stiven had planned to fold on them too so think it's good they go to him. The ATI is definitely yours though.. when I get payed and hopefuly get the right thermal pads this time.
> 
> At the end of december/start of november swapping another 920 for a hex, so that i7 i'll put up for crunchers (worldwide shipping).
> 
> EDIT: Enlil for main rig, Enki for the dedicated, Ningishzida for the work pc (see the pattern?)



Ah its okay, i just asked! regarding the Fact that Stiven will fold with them it makes perfect sense to me 

Enlil, Enki and Ningishzida are said to be Anu´s Sons, but of Ningishzida there is only one claim of Anu´s fatherhood, written on this tablet:







picture is said to be the god himself


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you mean, you would only use one, in favor of me, or do you mean you would sell them after a while of use?



idk  i really dont need that much power anyway, should only be for folding....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> idk  i really dont need that much power anyway, should only be for folding....



ah, you should have it! i wont blame you  everyone needs a little power, even when its "only" for folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so if everything goes like planned i should be buying some of KieX old stuff again......again......again
> 
> i7 920 + evga board
> 2x 275s
> then i just need psu, and a ssd for teh shitz



Is that my old i7?


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is that my old i7?



Yup


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 22, 2010)

CP: 

eh, captain?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is that my old i7?



me tinks so  and board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome.  Good to see it's going to be in good hands.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Bro, anything you can do is a very welcome contribution, be it 50 PPD or 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont leave man, just bc a few asshats are being stupid.

that is THEIR problem, then they can leave, you are doing so much great stuff for the team, and you are a good person, dont wanna see you leave 

and besides, 95% of us like you, and what you do, so keep doing what you do and dont let a few tards stand in your way, 





Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome.  Good to see it's going to be in good hands.



i hope its gonna be mine, and im 99% sure it will be 

just need new psu, cooler(water) and a ssd for the stuffs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

Stiven I can send a SSD to you.  Not sure if it works if you wanna give it a shot???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

:O:O:O  pm on seh way


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Originally Posted by [Ion]
> Bro, anything you can do is a very welcome contribution, be it 50 PPD or 50,000
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a very BIG Mistake Ion.I know i appreciate all you do for the team,as well i'm sure others do also.Don't let the jealousy of others affect your decision making in life.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> That would be a very BIG Mistake Ion.I know i appreciate all you do for the team,as well i'm sure others do also.Don't let the jealousy of others affect your decision making in life.



It wouldn't be permanently, just a week or so.

But I've made up my mind, all of my rigs are going to stay crunching w/ TPU.

I've talked with the lab admin, all systems are supposed to stay on over Thanksgiving, so my PPD shouldn't suffer much while I'm out of town


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2010)

Its all my fault if I was not a threat he would never had this great plan.  More power to you ION.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It wouldn't be permanently, just a week or so.
> 
> But I've made up my mind, all of my rigs are going to stay crunching w/ TPU.
> 
> I've talked with the lab admin, all systems are supposed to stay on over Thanksgiving, so my PPD shouldn't suffer much while I'm out of town



Thank you for staying! You have been a very great help to me, and I know others, throughout your time here. Your positive attitude and dedication to the team is astounding in one as young as yourself. Taking the initiative like you did to see if you could run WCG on your school computers, in my humble opinion, gives you the right to use them for your PPD epicness.

Once again, I'm glad you're staying on board. I think CP would go crazy without you!


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It wouldn't be permanently, just a week or so.
> 
> But I've made up my mind, all of my rigs are going to stay crunching w/ TPU.
> 
> I've talked with the lab admin, all systems are supposed to stay on over Thanksgiving, so my PPD shouldn't suffer much while I'm out of town



Remember: nobody's opinion matters. Nobody's opinion controls any aspect of your life unless you allow it to. If you get someone to let you crunch on their rigs at work and you put them all under your name, and someone on the team gives you shit for it because they see it as an unfair advantage when it comes to making points... well then tough shit for them.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2010)

@Bow Emily plays but she miss understands.


----------



## KieX (Nov 23, 2010)

Offtopic: nice to see your transmutation circle avatar again hat


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @bow Emily plays but she miss understands.



A fellow fan


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It wouldn't be permanently, just a week or so.
> 
> But I've made up my mind, all of my rigs are going to stay crunching w/ TPU.
> 
> I've talked with the lab admin, all systems are supposed to stay on over Thanksgiving, so my PPD shouldn't suffer much while I'm out of town



The last time you tried to leave for a week you came back 3-4 days later. Face it, you can't leave, not that there is anything wrong with that 



GREASEMONKEY said:


> That would be a very BIG Mistake Ion.I know i appreciate all you do for the team,as well i'm sure others do also.Don't let the jealousy of others affect your decision making in life.



Yup, although I don't think there was any jealousy involved. I think people read way too far into things.


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> Offtopic: nice to see your transmutation circle avatar again hat



Now with transparent corners


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2010)

So guys, I made a Heatware Acct & Bank Acct verified my g/fs PP.  Is this enuff to buy from the forums?  Ima prolly buy from fellow crunchers at Xmas and just want to have my bases covered.  And ya I read the B/S/T sticky, im more asking to be sure cause this is my 1st time buying goods from other pplz over the internet (not incl. Steam and LOTRO).


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2010)

Technically, you dont need anything really to buy, except the seller's requested payment method. 

But a verified PP and Heatware are good to have for seller confidence and for when you decide to start selling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The last time you tried to leave for a week you came back 3-4 days later. Face it, you can't leave, not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, although I don't think there was any jealousy involved. I think people read way too far into things.



Just been rough days, things will and are getting better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> So guys, I made a Heatware Acct & Bank Acct verified my g/fs PP.  Is this enuff to buy from the forums?  Ima prolly buy from fellow crunchers at Xmas and just want to have my bases covered.  And ya I read the B/S/T sticky, im more asking to be sure cause this is my 1st time buying goods from other pplz over the internet (not incl. Steam and LOTRO).



that should cover it  heat might take some time to build up, but you gotta start somewhere


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2010)

I peddled around cheap items to build up feedback. It's nothing huge, but it's respectable.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)

Got a Acer Aspire one with a external DVD burner for $75 tonight, only need a charger which is $7 shipped off of ebay, and I already ordered it.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice pick up, is that the 8.9" or the 10" screen?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)

8.9"

But that's okay with me. I needed something small for work. Plus I don't really need a powerful laptop.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2010)

At that price you can't afford not to pick it up


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah. Good thing to have since I might be changing jobs soon, plus it's compact as hell. 

Here's hoping Radioshack hires me.... I'm so very tried of crap construction work.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah. Good thing to have since I might be changing jobs soon, plus it's compact as hell.
> 
> Here's hoping Radioshack hires me.... I'm so very tried of crap construction work.



But you're working outdoors, getting a tan when most of us geeks are pale white! 

Are you changing jobs strictly because you hate your current one? From what I remember, construction will pay better than a retail job, unless you're management. Just curious.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)

I get payed $8.40 an hour, and hate my job. I want to work with computers and with technology in general, not step on nails and fix people's broke ass houses.

Also, I live in Oregon, there's no sunshine here this time of year, just rain. (Oh, and snow in my area tonight.)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> "people's broke ass houses."
> 
> Also, I live in Oregon, there's no sunshine here this time of year, just rain. (Oh, and snow in my area tonight.)



American House building is gruesome. there is not much stone used in them, because they were never intended to be durable
Most german masons that start to live their, build themselves their own houses, because if they do it, and all of their city gets ripped down by a hurricane... their house is gonna stand! 

Weather sounds similar to here,Northern Germany 





just that for us it rains more than 200 days a year  you also got snow tonight? there was some about 30km away here 

EDIT: WOAH, i just nearly fell of my stool!!!
the fan array i built would cost me 420$in the US or 360€ here!!! 
http://www.newark.com/ebm-papst/4414n/axial-fan-119mm-24vdc/dp/31M0735
  
luckily i got that as present


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I get payed $8.40 an hour, and hate my job. I want to work with computers and with technology in general, not step on nails and fix people's broke ass houses.
> 
> Also, I live in Oregon, there's no sunshine here this time of year, just rain. (Oh, and snow in my area tonight.)



hope you find what you're looing for man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hope you find what you're looing for man



x2


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)

Whoa, and now it's snowing outside. Oh and Velvet Wafer, the house I'm repairing was built in 1893 using a Sears house kit, it's about time it was remodeled.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> American House building is gruesome. there is not much stone used in them, because they were never intended to be durable
> Most german masons that start to live their, build themselves their own houses, because if they do it, and all of their city gets ripped down by a hurricane... their house is gonna stand!



Unless you use limestone blocks without mortar, you eventually have problems no matter what you use.  My old apartment building was brick and it leaked like a sieve.  Eventually the ground settles, the mortar cracks and then you have to go around and repoint all of the brick work - and even that doesn't guarantee that you're in the clear.  

One of my relatives used to own an apartment building made of brick.  It was a constant pain in his ass and a virtual money pit.

Wood will last forever if you take care of it.  My house is wood framed but is covered with aluminum siding.  The siding is nearly 50 years old and aside from being faded, is in perfect condition.  When aluminum rusts, you get aluminum oxide which is the same stuff a sapphire is made of, so it's fairly durable.  Also, the sapphire patina on the aluminum prevents further corrosion.

I do agree that most tract built homes are shit.  The builders use the cheapest labor and material.  Even if you can't see that in the finished product (and in fact you always can), you'll find out after a few years.

My house was built by a contractor for his family and he really went all out.  For example, beams are normally 18-24" on center.  He used 2 by 12" beams that are 12" apart from center to center.  I could probably put a lap pool in my living room with no problems.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

Guys,

Thread is open ONLY FOR VOTING!  PLEASE SEE OP FOR CLARIFICATION.  THANK YOU. 

 Giving WCG stars based on math poll


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

voted


----------



## twilyth (Nov 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> voted



Yeah, me too - for the original method, but I don't actually care one way or the other.

I didn't follow that thread but I understand things got a little harsh.  I hope there aren't too many hard feelings as a result.  Collecting all of the tchotchkes like badges and what not is nice but we all know that's not what's important.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, me too - for the original method, but I don't actually care one way or the other.
> 
> I didn't follow that thread but I understand things got a little harsh.  I hope there aren't too many hard feelings as a result.  Collecting all of the tchotchkes like badges and what not is nice but we all know that's not what's important.



I'm sure everyone is good, we all know better.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2010)

Look what was in the Mail this morning!




























My special thanks go to GREASEMONKEY, without him i wouldnt have got anything of it!
i asked for a used am2 board, and what does he gives me???
A BRAND NEW 785 board, that can even support Thubans! Not even my own foxconn can do that!!!
Everything is there, cables flyers manuals, driver cd´s,the IO plate (the manual looks like it has been never opened), the only thing missing is the sticker, which i suppose wasnt even delivered with it
on top of that,when i asked him, he even added a 160gb ide drive still looking like new!
Naturally for him, he paid the shipping to germany too, which were about 45$,so together with the board (70$) and the HDD (25$ roughly) that are about 140$ a guy i dont even know paid for me... NOW THATS DEDICATIONAL SPIRIT!!!!
Most People, even the good ones can still look up to him and his dedication
Big,Big thanks to you Grease!
may your life be long and prosper!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Nice



im really hot on firing up, but the x2 i had to give away, in return for about 24 fans
now im waiting for christmas to buy me an i3 and a PH2 x2 to fire up both empty boards, and rise my score so i maybe can get pie one day!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im really hot on firing up, but the x2 i had to give away, in return for about 24 fans
> now im waiting for christmas to buy me an i3 and an x2 to fire up both empty boards, and rise my score so i maybe can get pie one day!



heres to hoping you can get the things as fast as possible 

oh and remember to resize your pics god dammit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> heres to hoping you can get the things as fast as possible
> 
> oh and remember to resize your pics god dammit



oh, christmas will be material pleasure this year. i planned the 4870x2 together with kiex, then i planned an i3, a Ph2/A2 X2, 4gb of adequate ddr 3, maybe a few 1333 ripjaws, and a new SSD, mine is probably toast since yesterday, and RMA material
meaning i get 2 new SSDs, one VGA, 2 CPUs, and maybe even a little more random items, like new MX2 

sorry about the pics, i had to dump this here early so many people see it, and i need soooo long for pictures to resize 
i would need a tool that converts any pic i throw at it to a certain preadjusted size, is there something available?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

woah thats alot of stuff lol 

if you have a copy of photoshop you can resize them through that, pretty easy

other than that idk, i think tpu's uploader can resize them 

let me see what i have the 1st, maybe ill get something going for you instead of those rams, i threw them away, sorry bout that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woah thats alot of stuff lol
> 
> if you have a copy of photoshop you can resize them through that, pretty easy
> 
> ...



i have gimp, and its easy, i just need some drag and drop tool that convert a bunch of pics at a time to exactly the same size. that would be my favorite! 

ah, alright.... sad about the rams, you must have really hated them 
of course, if youre liking to i would love to deal with you again. Somehow you got lost in ICQ, so we dont see us so often anymore... but i might make an MSN acc very soon


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would need a tool that converts any pic i throw at it to a certain preadjusted size, is there something available?



MS power tools has an image resizer that is only a right click away.  Like all power tools, it's free. 

Here is direct dl


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Look what was in the Mail this morning!
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/6786972ee76.JPG/
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/6786992ee76.JPG/
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/6787012ee76.JPG/
> ...



dude!!! I have that board. pro tip its a tad finicky. make sure onboard GPU is disabled! set OC to manual and load defaults for a non OC's system. and bump the ram(V) if you ever find she doesnt want to boot.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> dude!!! I have that board. pro tip its a tad finicky. make sure onboard GPU is disabled! set OC to manual and load defaults for a non OC's system. and bump the ram(V) if you ever find she doesnt want to boot.



thanks buddy, i will try to remind me of that, disabling the onboard GPU sounds perfectly logic to me, on my 790gx it also hindered OC


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2010)

Now that winter temps are really here, is it worth it to OC my i7 to 3.8-4.0 or should I just leave it as is? Right now 3.5ghz is only using 1.17vcore 1.12 VTT and full load WCG gets it to 51C.


----------



## KieX (Nov 24, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Now that winter temps are really here, is it worth it to OC my i7 to 3.8-4.0 or should I just leave it as is? Right now 3.5ghz is only using 1.17vcore 1.12 VTT and full load WCG gets it to 51C.



I'd say go for it! See what the temps are like and if good then you're sorted. 3.8GHz seems to be the sweetspot for crunching in terms of temps/PPD on AIR.

Personally now that it's winter I find it easier to get out of bed in the morning if the room is warm. My sister has gone for a few months so tried sleeping in that room. When I woke up I wanted to stay in my Duvet and not go to work because it was so cold. Went back to my room the next day and when I woke up felt so good getting out of bed I ended up going earlier than normal to work


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

thats a very good temp dub

id try and go for 3.8 thats the i7 sweetspot for 24/7 use imo


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2010)

Ill see about giving it a go soon then. As long as my mem can handle ~1600 I will shoot for 3.8; if I get that locked down with good temps Ill save the profile in the BIOS and just see at what 4ghz has to offer.

After running the numbers, 3.8 should only req the RAM to run 1448 (x4 multi) which from stock 1333 is not too far a jump. Thats good news.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Look what was in the Mail this morning!
> Big,Big thanks to you Grease!
> may your life be long and prosper!


 
 You are very welcome V.W. Actually not a brand new board though.It's had an Unlocked 550 callisto Running all 4 cores at 3.4 for the last 5 months 24/7.I just went through and updated 4 of my crunchers to DDR3 boards.All 4 boards were the 785 gtm's like the one you recieved.They all ran very stable and trouble free when i left the cpu v on auto.For some reason the board always supplied 1.39-1.4 v on auto setting.Be warned though,the one time i did give a voltage bump i ended up with this.  TPU's WCG/BOINC Team.  

 Glad you recieved the package in good shape and without any hassle.The best part for me though is i learned how to say MERRY CHRISTMAS in German. 
Enjoy!!!   Fröhliche Weihnachten
 And as a little side note.Just took this reading about 5 minutes ago.It's so freekin nice to be able to crunch without the air conditioner running.
techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> You are very welcome V.W. Actually not a brand new board though.It's had an Unlocked 550 callisto Running all 4 cores at 3.4 for the last 5 months 24/7.I just went through and updated 4 of my crunchers to DDR3 boards.All 4 boards were the 785 gtm's like the one you recieved.They all ran very stable and trouble free when i left the cpu v on auto.For some reason the board always supplied 1.39-1.4 v on auto setting.Be warned though,the one time i did give a voltage bump i ended up with this.  TPU's WCG/BOINC Team.
> 
> Glad you recieved the package in good shape and without any hassle.The best part for me though is i learned how to say MERRY CHRISTMAS in German.
> Enjoy!!!   Fröhliche Weihnachten
> ...



Sounds fine, except the explosion and fire part.
but thats okay, i wont overdue it, i hope. 
quads tend to do that to weaker pwms, especially if they are not cooled enough (ex-biostar 790gx + unsupported 955 user)
thanks for the warning, that will keep me from feeding 1.5v to the cpu definetly 
you have any recommendation for an am3 CPU  which is most powerful for crunching but also heavily efficient and cheap? 
which model would you take, if you had the choice again?  
(also consider unlocking, that would be also very,very cool)

the shipping went perfectly, i think we now have found an ideal way to get things here without customs trouble!  Package was in PERFECT shape, also! 
not kicked by boots or so, like mailmans mail was once 

You are a very heartful guy, you even looked up merry christmas in german to make the package look indistinguishable from a real present... in fact it was a real present, the real guise as a disguise!

Thanks again Bro! i also hope you will have wonderful moments and great fun this winter/christmas with your loved people and parts!

nice temps, for me it is only -2, but that was enough to get the main rig at 28c load!  hope it gets even colder so i can finally crack the 4.3 and become the fastet watercooled phenom in the whole forums 


EDIT: its now official, my Super Talent Ultradrive GX2 is toast.
after about 12000 write cycles,shown 75% drive life !Just! after installing 7 again on it, it bsoded a last time and was never detected anymore, not even by ST´s own flash utility. im going to RMA it tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)

@Ion, what happened? your numbers are scary low :S


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2010)

hope that the school is upgrading to new systems.  That would help the team but I think the may have pulled the plug.  I like this guy so no more shit about his farm,  He did it for HCG not for us or the school.  Just leave the kid alone.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> hope that the school is upgrading to new systems.  That would help the team but i think the may have pulled the plug.  I like this guy so no more shit about his farm,  he did it for hcg not for us or the school.  Just leave the kid alone.



+1


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 26, 2010)

School is closed, durrr. The whole building is off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah computers got shut off, I spoke to him about it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)

ah okay 

thought they shut it down due to electric bill 

but its all good then


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 26, 2010)

Got my i7 Xeon OC'd and crunching on all 8 cores and folding 2 GTX 460's!
+965BE crunching with a 275 & 250 folding
+9650 quad crunching and two 8800's folding
+Q8400 quad crunching with a GT 240 folding
Going to start upgrading to i7's @ the beginning of the year!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

i'm installing windows on my 3rd rig, that's another two cores and a GTS 250


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)

also for our fellow crunchers

theres and excellent x58 board here for 70!!!!!!$ Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

with USB 3.0 card


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm done screwing around. After several months of just a PII 940 system running WCG, I'm now back with 2 i7's on board, my primary desktop and Lenovo Y560 (720QM). The lappy might just be an overnight thing. Possibly a 3rd i7 in the coming weeks ahead. Been feeling more than a little guilty.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2010)

i "might" have some ram for wcg/folder people around new year

3x1gb ocz plats 1600-7-7-7-21

and only for wcg or folder ppl


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i "might" have some ram for wcg/folder people around new year
> 
> 3x1gb ocz plats 1600-7-7-7-21
> 
> and only for wcg or folder ppl



I'd take you up on that ram if you offer it up. Trying to scrounge together parts for that 3rd i7 rig. I used to have an "inventory" of extra parts until 6 months ago, when I sold off all of my extra stuff to finance some other hobbies.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2010)

im 99% sure i will lol  should be getting the i7 rig next week, then i just gotta hunt for some good 3x2gb sticks and then ill get them going your way  

but cant promise anything certain until i have all the stuffzzzz


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 27, 2010)

If anyone has a videocard better than a 7300GS, let me know. I have a friend that is on low fixed income and needs a new card very badly.

Edit- Also got my netbook up and crunching while it's hooked up to outlets. 






When at home it'll sit on top of my case and be cooled by one of my top exhaust fans.


----------



## erasure (Nov 27, 2010)

i'm member of WCG TPU Team

one day i will be in top50 member of WCG TPU Team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2010)

erasure said:


> i'm member of WCG TPU Team
> 
> one day i will be in top50 member of WCG TPU Team



  What are you crunching on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2010)

Any ideas on this?  Rig doesn't get any new work.  I already tried detaching and attaching.  Nothing works.


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe the date is causing problem?


----------



## Bow (Nov 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> If anyone has a videocard better than a 7300GS, let me know. I have a friend that is on low fixed income and needs a new card very badly.
> 
> Edit- Also got my netbook up and crunching while it's hooked up to outlets.
> 
> ...



I have a 8800gs and a 9600, If your friend is going to be folding for TPU I will donate a card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

ocgmj said:


> Maybe the date is causing problem?



Damn, not sure why but the date reset!  Fixed, thanks bro.  This date was set before I would've never thought it reset for no reason.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

yaaaaay just got my monaaaay  

will transfer money to KieX later today so i can go i7 again


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 30, 2010)

Bow said:


> I have a 8800gs and a 9600, If your friend is going to be folding for TPU I will donate a card.




Don't think she can fold as her case is very small and is why she's had heat issues almost kill her mobo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yaaaaay just got my monaaaay
> 
> will transfer money to KieX later today so i can go i7 again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

does anyone have a 1366 block or pump laying around?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

Just ordered my first laptop:






Specs:
XPS L501X 
Intel Core i5-560M 2.66GHz / up to SC 3.2GHz / 3M   
6GB,DDR3,2 DIMM   
Backlit Keyboard (Internal) - English   
NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M 1GB graphics with Optimus   
500GB 7200 RPM SATA Hard Drive   
Metalloid Aluminum (WLAN) L501X   
15.6HDF TLF LCD L501X  

I believe it will have 4 threads~
I have never crunched on a lappy before


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

nice lappy


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

I won't get it until 12/13
But we will see how well she can crunch!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

ah well, its bc its configurable , its pretty much like that with ever laptop that can be personalised 

you will LOVE the backlighted kb, its a godsend lol


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

I didn't know whether or not to go with the backlight keyboard ~ but I like blue


----------



## theonedub (Nov 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Just ordered my first laptop:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101130/OriginalPng.png
> 
> Specs:
> ...



Keep it raised to keep it cool crunching. I use a deck of cards under the bottom of the laptop (where the battery is) to let it breathe. It cuts temps down 3-5C. Id like to pick up a proper laptop cooler though, but my ULV doesnt get too hot crunching, only low 40s.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

get this for the lappy COOLER MASTER Notebook Cooling Model NotePal U2 (R...


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> get this for the lappy COOLER MASTER Notebook Cooling Model NotePal U2 (R...



I like it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

you can also move the fans to the position you want, gonna get one too for the lappy, and beside, the tilt makes it better for typing or gaming on the lappy


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

Just ordered one ~ thanks Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2010)

The X2 240 LIVES!!!  my dedicated cruncher will be back online by this afternoon, just waiting to pick up a wireless card and a PSU and she will be good to go!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

Great news


----------



## erasure (Nov 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are you crunching on?


my main rig is i7-930@4.1GHz with 2xGTX460 SLI
just few days ago i build second rig i7-950 with 8300GS, keke
but i sell one of my rigs soon (i crunch it until sold) 

look, my sig is works


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

HammerON, that laptop should crunch nicely 
I have a Thinkpad that crunches day in/day out and never exceeds 50c.  Now, the Macbook w/ the same CPU crunched @ 90C, but PCs seem to be better cooled


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn, not sure why but the date reset!  Fixed, thanks bro.  This date was set before I would've never thought it reset for no reason.



Awesome, glad it worked for you.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> HammerON, that laptop should crunch nicely
> I have a Thinkpad that crunches day in/day out and never exceeds 50c.  Now, the Macbook w/ the same CPU crunched @ 90C, but PCs seem to be better cooled



Yeah - I am going to watch the temps. I am a little concerned about crunching on a laptop. That is one reason I bought the cooler for it that Don suggested. I guess we will see...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yeah - I am going to watch the temps. I am a little concerned about crunching on a laptop. That is one reason I bought the cooler for it that Don suggested. I guess we will see...



Yep--definitely better safe than sorry!
I retired the MB from service for this reason, it's PPD is minimal, and I'm not willing to put up with 90C+ temps for the output it produces


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2010)

HERS Rig is on and crunching!!! But I spoiled myself and hooked the comp up in my room


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

erasure said:


> my main rig is i7-930@4.1GHz with 2xGTX460 SLI
> just few days ago i build second rig i7-950 with 8300GS, keke
> but i sell one of my rigs soon (i crunch it until sold)
> 
> look, my sig is works



Like your spirit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2010)

Uggggh, I just can't get my 3rd rig going   I can't get any windows to install, looks like my External Optical drive is giving issues on that rig ONLY.  FML!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2010)

dude....go get a cheap 4gig usb stick, its sooo much easier


----------



## hat (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, I use a USB thumb drive for Windows 7. I wonder if the same can be done with XP?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 1, 2010)

hat said:


> I wonder if the same can be done with XP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2010)

^^^^x2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry but i dont understand the joke here?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

Same.
It can be done, but it's a bit of a pain :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

Guys, check out this thread and give me some feedback. 

 Daily Updates


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2010)

Done Captain...
We got your back


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2010)

i just wanted to inform everyone that my output will be null. i got kicked out so i have no place to store the rig and let it crunch or have internet at many places t
hat i have been staying.im still trying to stay in school and live my life as much as i can. i will be back as soon as i can.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 3, 2010)

hope everything works out man!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 3, 2010)

Good luck pos. Get the important things sorted out. We will keep your seat warm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just wanted to inform everyone that my output will be null. i got kicked out so i have no place to store the rig and let it crunch or have internet at many places t
> hat i have been staying.im still trying to stay in school and live my life as much as i can. i will be back as soon as i can.



shit man, been there done that


keep that head up high!, and dont give up man, you will pull through


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 4, 2010)

What Don said.  Ive been there too and it may be rough, but you will be a better and stronger person in the end because of this


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2010)

Good luck man. Some good advice there already.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2010)

Hang in there pos~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just wanted to inform everyone that my output will be null. i got kicked out so i have no place to store the rig and let it crunch or have internet at many places t
> hat i have been staying.im still trying to stay in school and live my life as much as i can. i will be back as soon as i can.



If there is anyway at all that I can help bro let me know man.  I can keep your rig in my place under your account if you trust me enough.  I'll take the hit on the light bill, just find a way to get it over here if you can't find a solution 

having said that, my X6 shut off overnight and I couldn't get it going before heading to work.  It wasn't picking up any of my HDD's.  So it was off all day.  I checked it now and the power cables (4 pin molex to custom lengthened SATA connectors) had came off the drives .  It's on now and I'm back up to full strength


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry to head that POS, hope things get better soon.


----------



## hat (Dec 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If there is anyway at all that I can help bro let me know man.  I can keep your rig in my place under your account if you trust me enough.  I'll take the hit on the light bill, just find a way to get it over here if you can't find a solution



I could take his rig as well. I live a lot closer, and I live in an apartment with electricity included in the rent...natrually it will remain untouched as it crunches on in his name.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2010)

hat said:


> I could take his rig as well. I live a lot closer, and I live in an apartment with electricity included in the rent...natrually it will remain untouched as it crunches on in his name.



Awesome, I'll still be available if needed though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks to all that replied to me. i think i found a place for the rig right now. i will have it at my uncles but it may not get much work done because the internet is spoty.right now im staying with family and friends.going to try and get a job and a roomy. things should get better soon. i will be around here from time to time.take care.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2010)

hope you will be alright, it really sucks to sit on the street!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks to all that replied to me. i think i found a place for the rig right now. i will have it at my uncles but it may not get much work done because the internet is spoty.right now im staying with family and friends.going to try and get a job and a roomy. things should get better soon. i will be around here from time to time.take care.



take care man, and stay safe,  we'll be here when you get back


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

For some reason last night my X4 BSOD and restarted, I'll try and figure out why. Pretty sure it overheated because I removed the second fan from my hyper 212+. Don, I need those R4's, ASAP!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 6, 2010)

After tomorrow's update, we will have over 1 billion WCG points.

That is all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> For some reason last night my X4 BSOD and restarted, I'll try and figure out why. Pretty sure it overheated because I removed the second fan from my hyper 212+. Don, I need those R4's, ASAP!



will get them going ASAP


----------



## twilyth (Dec 6, 2010)

You know, for being such a small team, being in 27th place is pretty fuckin' amazing.  I mean for people that have the cash and want to spend it on crunching, that's cool, but we're already doing damned good.  We're 78th in membership.  

Plus you have to consider that the team is less than 2 years old.  It's ok to push yourself, but it's also good to have some perspective, and even if we don't make a lot of progress quickly, we're still pretty fucking amazing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2010)

twilyth said:


> You know, for being such a small team, being in 27th place is pretty fuckin' amazing.  I mean for people that have the cash and want to spend it on crunching, that's cool, but we're already doing damned good.  We're 78th in membership.
> 
> Plus you have to consider that the team is less than 2 years old.  It's ok to push yourself, but it's also good to have some perspective, and even if we don't make a lot of progress quickly, we're still pretty fucking amazing.



I couldn't have said it better myself.  We have a lot of dedication and even with less members and less hardware, we are doing better than some teams with more "power" members.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well to be honest, I have not been crunching for some time now. However I just again downloaded and started my main system crunching again. 

I know, it is about time LOLOL


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2010)

welcome back

So I got my Dell XPS laptop and started crunching on the 4 threads available:






Don't know about the temps though...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2010)

That's a sweet laptop--and those temps are very reasonable IMO 

I may be able to get a few more systems at school going this week, we'll see


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

i wouldnt be worried, seems like some very nice load temps for it


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2010)

Definitely, my C2D laptop crunches about 10c lower than that, and my Lynnfield crunches around 75c.

And the Macbook seemed to do fine @ ~90c


----------



## hat (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a new machine under my name. Some of you may recall that I had to take my mom's Sempron 3000 off because the motherboard was blowing up. I've managed to rebuild the system based on my old Celeron 430. If I can get a Socket A motherboard (as well as a wireless NIC...), I'll be able to re-build the Sempron 3000.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

hat said:


> I've got a new machine under my name. Some of you may recall that I had to take my mom's Sempron 3000 off because the motherboard was blowing up. I've managed to rebuild the system based on my old Celeron 430. If I can get a Socket A motherboard (as well as a wireless NIC...), I'll be able to re-build the Sempron 3000.



I have nothing laying around bro   Just a bit of dead harware, that's about it.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2010)

hat said:


> I've got a new machine under my name. Some of you may recall that I had to take my mom's Sempron 3000 off because the motherboard was blowing up. I've managed to rebuild the system based on my old Celeron 430. If I can get a Socket A motherboard (as well as a wireless NIC...), I'll be able to re-build the Sempron 3000.



Hey man, I have an old socket A (Gigabyte GA-7VAXP) that will run IDE Raid and a TON of NIC cards! Shoot me an offer in a PM Hat!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 8, 2010)

Well guys, think it's going to be a while before I buy any more hardware. I'm about to buy a car that I'm rather sure is going to need some work, but is worth fixing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, think it's going to be a while before I buy any more hardware. I'm about to buy a car that I'm rather sure is going to need some work, but is worth fixing.



nice  go get that car up and running properly man


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2010)

Recently, we passed a billion points!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

Way to go team!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but I think this post deserves a slot for itself.

Usually you help people out on here and you ask them if they need something.  Even if at no cost, you at least usually ask.  Well, you know how far people go to help and what kind of people are still left in this world when you get something sent to you without even asking, something you need as well!

Boy, and aren't we lucky to have people like that here.  Over time I've been amazed at the countless times the amazing members of TPU have been willing to help at no cost at all to me, and today from what I see it continues. 

I had posted a few times I had issues with HDD's and stuff on my 3rd rig and people suggested a flash drive to run Windows off there so I don't need a HDD.  Well today I walk in the door from work and find a envelope on my dining room table from Newegg.  I'm freakin' stunned at this point because I have not ordered anything whether from them or anywhere.  So I open it to find this inside:






Really, whether it's something that's a dollar or something that's $1,000, I am just speechless at what members of this community are willing to do for others.   

By the way, now I know what FIH DON meant when he told me on Facebook the other day that he had something for me.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 8, 2010)

1 Billion points - Awesome News!!

I sold my last rig and just built a new one. Glad to be back on the Grid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> 1 Billion points - Awesome News!!
> 
> I sold my last rig and just built a new one. Glad to be back on the Grid.



Awesome news bro.  Welcome back.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I think this post deserves a slot for itself.
> 
> Usually you help people out on here and you ask them if they need something.  Even if at no cost, you at least usually ask.  Well, you know how far people go to help and what kind of people are still left in this world when you get something sent to you without even asking, something you need as well!
> 
> ...


Major KUDOS to the Don! we really need more members like him, he found me a used 4870x2 wb for 35€!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Major KUDOS to the Don! we really need more members like him, he found me a used 4870x2 wb for 35€!!!



Too lazy to convert to dollars, but that seems low regardless!   I second what you just said man.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey CP, would you rather have a hard drive? I'm sure I have one that's not in use if you want it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i wouldnt be worried, seems like some very nice load temps for it





[Ion] said:


> Definitely, my C2D laptop crunches about 10c lower than that, and my Lynnfield crunches around 75c.
> 
> And the Macbook seemed to do fine @ ~90c



I am just not used to a laptop. The temps are staying around 58c so I am comfortable with those temps. Thanks Ion for letting me know what your laptop temp's are; it helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Hey CP, would you rather have a hard drive? I'm sure I have one that's not in use if you want it.



Hey bro, thanks a lot for the offer.  I actually have two from a member here but one died after a day, and the other one died during shipping.  If I can run it off the USB stick, maybe you can get that driver over to someone who might need it more than me.  If I can't get nothing going I'll let you know though.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn, thats some bad luck. 

 If the usb doesn't work out just let me know.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I think this post deserves a slot for itself.
> 
> Usually you help people out on here and you ask them if they need something.  Even if at no cost, you at least usually ask.  Well, you know how far people go to help and what kind of people are still left in this world when you get something sent to you without even asking, something you need as well!
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more CP!!! There is a countless amount of just pure awesome people in this community, and should make everyone here proud to be a part of such a community!!!

Just like the donation thread for Loonym's daughter was! So many people jumped in and helped just for the cause! 

I have been in many, many forums and communities in the last 10 years or so, and none have even come close to the community here at TPU!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Damn, thats some bad luck.
> 
> If the usb doesn't work out just let me know.



Sure will, thanks again for the offer though. 



stinger608 said:


> I couldn't agree more CP!!! There is a countless amount of just pure awesome people in this community, and should make everyone here proud to be a part of such a community!!!
> 
> Just like the donation thread for Loonym's daughter was! So many people jumped in and helped just for the cause!
> 
> I have been in many, many forums and communities in the last 10 years or so, and none have even come close to the community here at TPU!!!!


Glad we think alike.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I think this post deserves a slot for itself.
> 
> Usually you help people out on here and you ask them if they need something.  Even if at no cost, you at least usually ask.  Well, you know how far people go to help and what kind of people are still left in this world when you get something sent to you without even asking, something you need as well!
> 
> ...




damn  just went to bed when you posted all this

im happy it got to you finally, has taken like a week or so  from newegg :shadedshu

now you know what i needed your number for lol

its not much, but ive asked you many! times if you had a usb stick to do windows installs from, and no, you've been slacking  so decided to do something about it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> damn  just went to bed when you posted all this
> 
> im happy it got to you finally, has taken like a week or so  from newegg :shadedshu
> 
> ...



no homo


I effin' love you bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

***NOW I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO RUN WINDOWS FROM IT***


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> no homo
> 
> 
> I effin' love you bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



here you go,bro:
Running XP off an USB


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ***NOW I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO RUN WINDOWS FROM IT***



I've used WintoFlash in the past. Worked for XP andWin7.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> I've used WintoFlash in the past. Worked for XP andWin7.



isnt that just a bootable usb stick afterwards, you could install from?


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, it makes a bootable drive with windows. You can't install programs on the drive due to space. The downside is the speed difference between USB 2.0 (480Mb/s) vs. Sata (3Gb/s). Pretty much everything else works though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> Yeah, it makes a bootable drive. The downside is the speed difference between USB 2.0 (480Mb/s) vs. Sata (3Gb/s). Pretty much everything else works.



problem is that USB drives hardly put out more than 30mb, pretty slow, but once booted it should run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll look into it.


----------



## KieX (Dec 9, 2010)

If it doesn't work, or if you like pictures and screenshots to not loose concentration (like me) then you can use this method for any windows OS from vista onwards including the server versions:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_to_install_windows_7_beta_a_usb_key

(used it so many times i memorised the commands )


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

think he wants windows to RUN from the stick, not install from it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think he wants windows to RUN from the stick, not install from it



the version i posted should do that, but here is another:
http://www.trickspedia.com/tips/how-to-run-windows-xp-from-a-usb-stick/


----------



## KieX (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think he wants windows to RUN from the stick, not install from it



I'll go hide in a corner and shut up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'll go hide in a corner and shut up


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Always  said this team rocks
Going to casino wish me luck.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 10, 2010)

good luck, Mike


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2010)

So my OCZ Agility 2 90GB SSD died on me last night forcing me to rush and install a WD 250 GB and get rig #1 crunching again. It was down for about two hours
I am not happy with my first try with the SSD...


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2010)

That sucks Hammer!!!! Damn man, at the price point of these dang SSD's I just can't get on board with the technology yet. Just don't trust them, and have seen many people have issue with them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So my OCZ Agility 2 90GB SSD died on me last night forcing me to rush and install a WD 250 GB and get rig #1 crunching again. It was down for about two hours
> I am not happy with my first try with the SSD...



Mine didn't last long either.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Casino was about two grand lucky  Time for a new couch and maybe a 6970


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 10, 2010)

Niiiiiiiice


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Casino was about two grand lucky  Time for a new couch and maybe a 6970



Shit, that is awesoooooooooome Mike

You should buy my HTPC and use it to crunch with!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Casino was about two grand lucky  Time for a new couch and maybe a 6970



Good Stuff


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2010)

The new couch.







Also just got a Obsidian 800D and H70 for the I7 cruncher

Must go back tonight.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> The new couch.
> 
> http://techpowerup.org/101210/casino.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice!

I just installed my H70 on my i7-950. Tight fit, but works great. Crunching 100%, 8 threads @3.65GHz stays at 59C-61C


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 10, 2010)

Looool mike congrats...
very nice couch!

did you read "how to beat the dealer"?
or have your own special method? tell us about


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I am the worst blackjack player on the planet but luck like's a fool that doubles down on 18 with 400 on the table.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 11, 2010)

whow, that is a nice fricking sectional Mike!!!!!! Very, very nice man  

I guess this means I can sleep on the couch


----------



## twilyth (Dec 11, 2010)

I have that couch - at least the exact same style - in leather but I don't like it at all.  I got it several years ago from Ashley Furniture.  The material in the cushions doesn't bounce back after extended use.  The leather is easy to clean but the cats tend to put scratches in it from jumping around on it - mainly on the arms.

If I had to do it again, I would get a nice sofa and a couple of arm chairs.

It does have some nice features like a pull out bed under the sofa and the last chair acts as a recliner, but still, I would much rather have pieces that I could move around.

BTW, when you double down, do you have to double your bet or do they split whatever money is already on the table - thanks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

up and running strong again for the team

currently at 3.9 with a crappy hyper 212+ and it hits 72c full load

nice chip david, really good pick, 

but the board, that is fucking meh lol, whenever i wanna run fah it just restarts instantly, no BSOD, just restart 

but this is where the pure awesomness of goodwill and big heart steps in

i bought the stuff from KieX, 

and we talked yesterday about the "maybe" defective board, then he just transfers 200$ for me so i can buy a UD3R  he just did it? see that is a great guy, money will be here in 2 days or so, then ill order the new board and do something really                    bad to this evga POS, i promised KieX that, and to record it too


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome stuff there besides the crappy board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> up and running strong again for the team
> 
> currently at 3.9 with a crappy hyper 212+ and it hits 72c full load
> 
> ...



Bro, you wanna try shipping that board back to me?  I might be able to get it RMA'ed, although I doubt it.  I'll check tomorrow the warranty info and stuff, dying to hit the sack now.  I sent that board straight from RMA to KieX.  I received it and in the same box just sent it to him.  It was a new one too, it wasn't my old one repaired.  I actually got a brand spanking new one.  Not sure what's wrong with it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I have that couch - at least the exact same style - in leather but I don't like it at all.  I got it several years ago from Ashley Furniture.  The material in the cushions doesn't bounce back after extended use.  The leather is easy to clean but the cats tend to put scratches in it from jumping around on it - mainly on the arms.
> 
> If I had to do it again, I would get a nice sofa and a couple of arm chairs.
> 
> ...



My brother had a sectional that was almost identical to the one he showed as well. I actually wasn't all that comfortable at all. It had very poor back support due to the rear cushion design. His didn't hold up that well either. 

Sectionals are good for smaller rooms, but larger rooms don't really benefit from them, unless you plan to section off the room into multiple areas with the furniture.  A separate love seat, arm chair and couch combo is much better, and allows you to add better table space in the way of end tables.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My brother had a sectional that was almost identical to the one he showed as well. I actually wasn't all that comfortable at all. It had very poor back support due to the rear cushion design. His didn't hold up that well either.
> 
> Sectionals are good for smaller rooms, but larger rooms don't really benefit from them, unless you plan to section off the room into multiple areas with the furniture.  A separate love seat, arm chair and couch combo is much better, and allows you to add better table space in the way of end tables.



Yes.  Good point about the tables.  My sectional is the smaller of 2 versions and there is only about 7ft of distance from the chaise to the other side.  I can't use the coffee table I got at the same time since it's over 5ft long and leaves almost no room on either side for you to squeeze by.  You can get smaller tables but unless they are very small, you can still only have one in the center and then it is too small for everyone to reach.  The problem is that smaller tables tend to be end tables and are therefore much taller than a coffee table would be.  So if you use those, you have people trying to peer over them.  I did finally find a couple of short end tables I could use but it doesn't look right.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, you wanna try shipping that board back to me?  I might be able to get it RMA'ed, although I doubt it.  I'll check tomorrow the warranty info and stuff, dying to hit the sack now.  I sent that board straight from RMA to KieX.  I received it and in the same box just sent it to him.  It was a new one too, it wasn't my old one repaired.  I actually got a brand spanking new one.  Not sure what's wrong with it



idk if i really want to do that , shipping the board is like 80$ from denmark, 

i think i wanna try the new board first, 

i mean the evga oc's fine no problems, im at 4ghz now and crunching, just as soon as i start folding the thing breaks down, and its only when i fold on the card with the AC cooler that sits in the middle slot it does it, gonna try putting the "regular" card in the middle slot today and see how that goes

so either its the card(275) or the boards power management that fucks up somehow


----------



## twilyth (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> idk if i really want to do that , shipping the board is like 80$ from denmark,
> 
> i think i wanna try the new board first,
> 
> ...



I'm sure you've thought of this but the first thing that occurred to me was a power issue.  Since the 275 apparently has a tdp of around 220w (not that would know about such things) and the i7's I think are all 130w, that's 570w just for the cpu and video - although I don't know what the heat dissipation is when you start oc'ing those critters.  I would imagine it's not to hard to get over tdp wattage ratings with good cooling.

So while in theory you should have enough power, given your tweaks, maybe it isn't enough.  IDK.  I thought it might be worth mentioning.

Hope you can get it sussed.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 11, 2010)

Picked up a 1TB HDD http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_210_212&item_id=021907 for $55 and tax.  Then i threw in http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=14_203&item_id=021590 USB/E-Sata enclosure for it.  I finally have a portable drive that I can use for file transfers ie, gettin my wifes music off my comp!  Next up, a Athlon X3 or X4 for her rig and a HD5800 or 6850 for me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I'm sure you've thought of this but the first thing that occurred to me was a power issue.  Since the 275 apparently has a tdp of around 220w (not that would know about such things) and the i7's I think are all 130w, that's 570w just for the cpu and video - although I don't know what the heat dissipation is when you start oc'ing those critters.  I would imagine it's not to hard to get over tdp wattage ratings with good cooling.
> 
> So while in theory you should have enough power, given your tweaks, maybe it isn't enough.  IDK.  I thought it might be worth mentioning.
> 
> Hope you can get it sussed.



its not that, 

kiex tried with same setup and his hx1000w and it did the same thing

think its the board, must be the power management on the board that fails whenever 2 cards are used, kinda like the second or thrid pci-e slot isnt getting enough juice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> idk if i really want to do that , shipping the board is like 80$ from denmark,
> 
> i think i wanna try the new board first,
> 
> ...


That's really a shame bro, freakin' sucks.  First time it was a dead RAM slot, now this.  What the heck is going on with EVGA


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's really a shame bro, freakin' sucks.  First time it was a dead RAM slot, now this.  What the heck is going on with EVGA



dunno man, seems like its just meh 

found this on evga forums 



> The problem is not just with the classified boards, or even EVGA boards, it's the demand on power, trhough the PCIe lanes, any board that can not provide adaquate power for the cards will cause excessave heat through the 24 pin, as it tries to push more through than it was designed for, this would apply to the 758, as well as the 759 and 760, or any board EVGA or not . And the mod would be just as
> affective on the 758 as it would be on the 759 or 760, as all it does is by-pass the 24 pin plug ( the weak point in the circuit) and apply it after the point.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=648990&high=758


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

You going to try that mod?


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2010)

Seems like we just got unlucky with that particular EVGA board. Although even if it was good I think Gigabyte still produce the best motherboards at the moment (for any price point).

Once The Don gets a new mobo he should be seeing better results. The one day I got to enjoy that 920 on the R3E was great fun!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You going to try that mod?



yeah when i get the new board, then i think i will do the mod, but i wont do it until im 500% sure i know what im doing  cant afford to burn off cpu and other things lol


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah when i get the new board, then i think i will do the mod, but i wont do it until im 500% sure i know what im doing  cant afford to burn off cpu and other things lol



I wouldn't man. You already know what I'd love to do to that board. It should still be crunching stable though.. so maybe can put it up for fellow crunchers? If so I won't mind paying shipping. (with a reminder of the problem it has of course)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

its 110% stable crunching @ 4.1 with gpu idling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its 110% stable crunching @ 4.1 with gpu idling



Don, I wouldn't mind getting that board as long as it crunches.  I need a few weeks though.  PM me and we can discuss.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

can be yours for the shipping David, dont want anything for it, then you can rma it if you feel like it, maybe evga comes through for you and gives you another board since you had to rma it twice now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2010)

hey guys. Its been awhile since i posted here. I am back crunching part time now but at stock speeds and undervolted to help keep cost down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can be yours for the shipping David, dont want anything for it, then you can rma it if you feel like it, maybe evga comes through for you and gives you another board since you had to rma it twice now



So you said shipping will be about $80 USD?



p_o_s_pc said:


> hey guys. Its been awhile since i posted here. I am back crunching part time now but at stock speeds and undervolted to help keep cost down.



  We all appreciate it bro.  You doing better now?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

its 70$  but i could give some of it, wont be before the 1st then


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2010)

soldering a molex behind the 24pin is definetly not too difficult, now that i have tried it 
also a nice way to mod older boards to run newer cards better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks to VW for being my test subject lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So you said shipping will be about $80 USD?
> 
> 
> 
> We all appreciate it bro.  You doing better now?



Better but still not back to normal but getting closer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

made this one quick 







will have room for biggest mb's, 2-4 4x120mm rads

10x pci slots

gonna work more on it

and NO i wont do it in sketchup lol, im a retard at modelling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its 70$  but i could give some of it, wont be before the 1st then



We'll talk after the first though, would you be able to hold it for me till then?


p_o_s_pc said:


> Better but still not back to normal but getting closer.



As long as things are getting better I can live in peace.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

for you? sure thing, wont crush it yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> for you? sure thing, wont crush it yet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thanks to VW for being my test subject lol



always, i wouldnt have felt guilty for killing a p4 board to save your board


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys, im a folder but i have seen alot of people talking about crunching. I have a older skt 478 rig that is usually idle most of the time unless im gonna play some cod 4 or something. It's got a p4 1m version at 2.8ghz. Is this worth crunching on? I know it's not worth folding on so if i could put it to some use lets do it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, im a folder but i have seen alot of people talking about crunching. I have a older skt 478 rig that is usually idle most of the time unless im gonna play some cod 4 or something. It's got a p4 1m version at 2.8ghz. Is this worth crunching on? I know it's not worth folding on so if i could put it to some use lets do it!



Any tiny bit helps.   It won't do much, but every tiny bit adds up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

if it wasnt for all those small rigs we wouldnt produce half the points we are now!! so keep em coming no matter how small a cpu 

oh and this hyper 212+ is pretty freakin good






next to a window that is 2" open and its around 0c celcius outside  @4.1


----------



## hat (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, im a folder but i have seen alot of people talking about crunching. I have a older skt 478 rig that is usually idle most of the time unless im gonna play some cod 4 or something. It's got a p4 1m version at 2.8ghz. Is this worth crunching on? I know it's not worth folding on so if i could put it to some use lets do it!



Sure, go for it. It will do decently if it has hyperthreading. Once it gets up to speed it should give you between 200 and 300 points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Don,

why you advertising mstenholms rig?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

sorry lol, we had a "special" agreement when i got the server


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry lol, we had a "special" agreement when i got the server



  It's a nice rig though, I don't blame you.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nah this p4 doesn't have HT  What would my c2q score for PPD?

Also is their a link to getting me started? Im a total noob to this


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

here http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org 

its so easy, just install it, restart and thats it pretty much

click the ions wcg essentials in my sig

theres pretty much all you need to get the thing going

also a ppd calculator


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's the actual link to ION's Essentials.  There's a link to the PPD calculator in there.  The C2Q should pump out at least 1600PPD if ran 24/7.  I would say.


ION's Essentials Thread


----------



## hat (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, use that PPD calculator for newer processors. I was just taking a wild guess based on my own experiance with similar hardware (Sempron 3000+)


----------



## twilyth (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey, check it out.  I 've got the top cpu on the team.  I know not everyone allows their hosts to be displayed on WCG, but still.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

How can you tell what member is which CPU?  That's pretty cool.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 13, 2010)

I checked against my host list.






But yeah, there's no way to find out unless you already know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

hmm, nice.  Where you getting this info from?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to have to scale down the amount of load on my 24/7 cruncher laptop.

Remember, the thing is six years old, and has been 100% load for about two months now non-stop. Going to scale down to 90% and see if it helps (usually goes dead after 24 hrs now on 100%).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, nice.  Where you getting this info from?



think you can see those detailed stuff at boincstats


----------



## twilyth (Dec 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think you can see those detailed stuff at boincstats



It's from boinc stats.  From either the team page or your personal page, look for the hosts entry.  If you've told WCG to expose your hosts (go to the bottom of the page, check the box and click save), it will show the total of all hosts you've ever registered and next to that the active hosts.  Click on the second number to see your active hosts.  It works the same way for the team page but again, you will only see exposed hosts.

edit - I've updated ION's sticky with this info and directions for exposing hosts and viewing their stats here.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

I haven't really been on recently due to studying for midterms (and I probably won't be much of this week), but I return with what to me is great news:
First of all, at long last, I've overtaken my dad:





He may actually overtake me again over Christmas break when all of my rigs are down, but I may be able to build up enough of a lead this week to prevent that.  We'll see I guess.
I've also passed my 16th year of runtime (actually, coming very close to passing my age in runtime, that'll be cool), my 15th million WCG point, and 27,000th result returned:





I hope you guys have been having a great past week--and, again, I wish I could have joined in the fun


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice Ion !!!!! 

and go get some A's in school  or whats it caleld


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, I'll do my best, I have an A in most of my classes, so that's good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Good job ION, you've passed me as well.   Good luck on your tests.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Wait....have I?  I didn't realize that--I've been too focused on the impending overtake of my dad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, you blew right by me LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh---I guess I have 

But you very well may overtake me again in about 2 weeks


----------



## KieX (Dec 13, 2010)

Muahaha, I shall survive [Ion]'s overtake juggernaut!  /jk

1 week or so till my dedicated and possibly a few more rigs go online for the team. A work colleague was very interested by the stuff we do, so he wants to crunch with the new PC I'm be building him. I'll ask him to join our team, of course


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, you'll certainly be more of a challenge, especially since I don't expect to see your points down over Christmas break.  So I think you'll stay ahead for a while yet


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 13, 2010)

It seems as though I've killed my laptop.

I powered it on last night and set the total amount of CPU use to 90%. I woke up during the middle of the night and it had turned off.

I recently powered on my laptop to try again. She lasted about three to five minutes before tanking, completely powering down in an instant.

I'm going to give her another whirl and see if the problem persists with WCG completely off, and then moderately increase load on the CPU. Hopefully I can fix this, but no guarantee on this one, fellas.

Edit: I'm wondering if it might be the hard drive. We'll see. Fortunately, I have a spare 5400RPM drive lying around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> It seems as though I've killed my laptop.
> 
> I powered it on last night and set the total amount of CPU use to 90%. I woke up during the middle of the night and it had turned off.
> 
> ...



Damn   Good luck and keep us posted on this.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I'm running HD Tune right now. Ran the benchmark, everything turned out well. Now running an error scan, but everything is checking out on that as well. 

Laptop has been on for about 30 minutes now without crashing, and WCG turned off for the moment. I have noticed that the light for the power will turn on and off again, so maybe I just had a loose power connection.

Time to start running WCG again and slowly increasing the CPU load. I'll check in again after a while with an update.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

copy from wcg FB page

been thinking about this
i7 920 200$ max
board 150$
ram 3x1 gb 40$
...hd 20$
psu 50-60$
køler 40-50$
total around 500$ for a secondary cruncher then use the 275s i have now to fold on and get a used 480 for main rig

and mount it all in the custom testbench i "might" make


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

Go for it!

I got the Pentium D and the 2nd GTS 450 going.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

450  ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 450  ?



250, woops


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

awww hoped you had gotten 450s lol


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 14, 2010)

So the laptop is running alright on 50%...at least for now.

Going to run it all night and see if it's alive in the morning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> awww hoped you had gotten 450s lol



I wish 



f22a4bandit said:


> So the laptop is running alright on 50%...at least for now.
> 
> Going to run it all night and see if it's alive in the morning.



GOod news, hopefully it was just a scare


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

ah well, you still have quite a farm i must say

hopefully KieX will sell me some of his cards when/if he buys new


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> So the laptop is running alright on 50%...at least for now.
> 
> Going to run it all night and see if it's alive in the morning.


Best of luck, keep us posted 


(FIH) The Don said:


> copy from wcg FB page
> 
> been thinking about this
> i7 920 200$ max
> ...



That's certainly a very respectable price consider the PPD that an OCed i7 will do


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> So the laptop is running alright on 50%...at least for now.
> 
> Going to run it all night and see if it's alive in the morning.


If I missed it, my apologies, but have you checked the heat sink?  They are so tiny on laptops and get clogged so easily - especially if you have pets, and especially laptop pets like cats.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 14, 2010)

twilyth said:


> If I missed it, my apologies, but have you checked the heat sink?  They are so tiny on laptops and get clogged so easily - especially if you have pets, and especially laptop pets like cats.



I'll have to take a look at it. I thought that it possibly happened because of overheating. Gave her a nice spray of air earlier, and she's still working...for now.

Hard drive checked out clear after HD Tune. That narrows it down, and thankfully I won't have to change my HDD; the spare I have is SATA while the one in my laptop is UltraATA/100.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

Guys need some help.

My 3rd rig is crunching along fine still but I have a problem with BOINC.  Date/Time is correct.

It keep saying it's reached it's daily quota of 10 results, and won't download no more work.  Any suggestions?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

right, so my friend offered me his old'ish ASUS P6T for 100$ , so i said yes, 

 he will ship that today, and i should have it tomorrow or thursday
he will also be adding a Coolit ECO for free as he doesnt use that atm

also i wanna thank KieX again for being such an awesome guy and giving                  me money to get a "new" board bc the evga is shitting on me!!

so kudos to him!. i owe him something, somewhere, someday, at the airport


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys need some help.
> 
> My 3rd rig is crunching along fine still but I have a problem with BOINC.  Date/Time is correct.
> 
> It keep saying it's reached it's daily quota of 10 results, and won't download no more work.  Any suggestions?



Yes, wait. New rigs get tested the first day and are only aloted a few (10?) WU's. Just let it stay on and all will be fine.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys need some help.
> 
> My 3rd rig is crunching along fine still but I have a problem with BOINC.  Date/Time is correct.
> 
> It keep saying it's reached it's daily quota of 10 results, and won't download no more work.  Any suggestions?



Check your results status for that machine on WCG.  When I had that problem it was due to the fact that a dozen or more wu's had failed.  As a result, the WCG server only sent me 6 units per day (one per core) until it saw that they were being successfully processed.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes, wait. New rigs get tested the first day and are only aloted a few (10?) WU's. Just let it stay on and all will be fine.



Yep - what he said. Just give it a day and it will start downloading more WU's


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I'll have to take a look at it. I thought that it possibly happened because of overheating. Gave her a nice spray of air earlier, and she's still working...for now.
> 
> Hard drive checked out clear after HD Tune. That narrows it down, and thankfully I won't have to change my HDD; the spare I have is SATA while the one in my laptop is UltraATA/100.



I don't deal much with lappies unless there is a problem with the gf's.  On the last one she had, I opened it up and looked at the heat sink once.  I pulled out a massive hair ball.  The HS shouldn't be too hard to get at but it will involve at least removing a panel on the case.  I would do a search and see if you can get any pointers from a forum where this is discussed.  Good luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

Alright guys. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 16, 2010)

This is a short luv letter to the team.

I luv the hart at witch you crunch.

I luv the team spirit that you show.

I luv how you help each other.

I luv the competition but it is getting tough.

I luv that I will soon put my 2 mill under my belt for this team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh and my 3rd rig is down, SSD completely crapped on me now.  I knew it was bad but i gave it a shot.  Was nice for a day.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

meh that sucks man  but atleast it wasnt a big surprise this time 

first overclock on new board

gonna get the volts down a bit i think, 1.23 ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

If I recall corectly I was stable at 4.2GHZ with thy voltage.


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh and my 3rd rig is down, SSD completely crapped on me now.  I knew it was bad but i gave it a shot.  Was nice for a day.



What brand of SSD was it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> What brand of SSD was it?



Super Talent.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Super Talent.



how many cycles had it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how many cycles had it?



huh?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> huh?



the number of cell cycles... at about 10000 cycles an Indilinx SSD should crap out... my ST held about 12000 cycles and then it was dead^^

I used this tool
, my apologies, site is in german and the tool also i think, but it shows you pretty good how used the drive is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the number of cell cycles... at about 10000 cycles an Indilinx SSD should crap out... my ST held about 12000 cycles and then it was dead^^
> 
> I used this tool
> , my apologies, site is in german and the tool also i think, but it shows you pretty good how used the drive is



Oh bro, couldn't have been much.  I had issues the moment I turned it on, I just didn't think it was the SSD.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh bro, couldn't have been much.  I had issues the moment I turned it on, I just didn't think it was the SSD.



you tried a few different cables on the SSD? can be a DOA otherwise, for indilinx thats normally easy to find out. if it doesnt work at all, and flipping the jumper makes it show as yatapdong instantly, its probably dead (if the cable changing was fruitless)
if it doesnt show anything at all... its VERY dead


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you tried a few different cables on the SSD? can be a DOA otherwise, for indilinx thats normally easy to find out. if it doesnt work at all, and flipping the jumper makes it show as yatapdong instantly, its probably dead (if the cable changing was fruitless)
> if it doesnt show anything at all... its VERY dead



Different cable, different rig, optimizing, different settings.  Defective On Arrival for sure.  I just didn't think it would be that, by the time I figured it out it was too late to RMA.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Different cable, different rig, optimizing, different settings.  Defective On Arrival for sure.  I just didn't think it would be that, by the time I figured it out it was too late to RMA.



how lame of ST to produce DOA SSD´s 
for a non critical and simple built part, that doesnt heat much, nor is sensitive to shock, i would have asked for better QC 

SSDs acting up are gruesome, i also had this day were i installed win7 again, just for the SSD to completly crap out with a BSOD after installing ALL updates and rebuilding the OS with backups as good as possible


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a stupid question if you don't shut you're system down why get a ssd?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I have a stupid question if you don't shut you're system down why get a ssd?



responsivity my friend, responsivity!
try to open 30 different programs, no matter if on the SSD or not (beeing on the SSD just the speeds the process up further)
and then try it on a HDD... you can literally feel the difference 
also, as long as the SSD is healthy, the integrated ECC should protect your OS from major corruption, besides the usual better stability of non mechanic storage (correct me if im wrong on that)
if someone hits the rig over accidentially, at least the OS wont get lost as the ssd can take the shock ;-)
also, sometimes rigs crash, and sometimes you OC or install some shit that needs you to reboot in order for it to work. these are the moments when an SSD simply shines 
(and, makes your epeen a whole lot longer... i still havent found any normal person that know what an SSD is, before i told them )


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Velvet.  I think I will stay with my setup.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks Velvet.  I think I will stay with my setup.



you have a raid 0 in 4x config, i guess that counts as even faster than a standard SSD, at least sequential (access times are a whole another stoy)
versatility is horrible tho, i guess you have mainly the OS on it?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

I just launched my secret weapon - watch out for a minor jump in production 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=1150384


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Look's like the old P4 did somethin while im away!

Dear Josh154TPU,

We would like to congratulate you for successfully completing your first result for World Community Grid. This contribution and all future computer time that you donate will help advance research into:


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

I currently fold for TPU, but was wondering that maybe I should crunch along too. I have a question though

Does crunching on a high-end GPU give 5-6x the output as crunching on a high end CPU does (as is the case in folding)?

I don't mind having my processors crunching and GPUs folding, but if my output would be insignificantly small (yes, I know, I know...nothing is insignificant), I would just fold for now, and eventually put together a dedicated cruncher rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

@ xbonez This is what I read - a high CPU is great for CPU folding since it can run -bigadv and hence get +30 k PPD. Will it do the same in crunching (get a lot of points) ? No, since there is no bonus for early completion for CPU crunching.

Crunching on your CPU does not affect your folding as long as you don't use an AMD card. GPU folding on the other hand tax your normal SMP CPU folding and CPU crunching but very little (0.1-0.5 %). There has been GPU WU's that used a lot of CPU cycles (Project numbers 10927 to 10978) but for now you only get these WU's if you add -advmethods to you short cut. Running -bigadv and folding is not optimal. A 3.8 GHZ i920 is not a big problem, but a 980x running 4.2 GHZ will lose points with a GPU folding in the same rig.

A lower ranked CPU (sorry if I offend anybody) like a C2D or less is best put to use as a cruncher.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Crunching on your CPU does not affect your folding as long as you don't use an AMD card.



I use nVidia cards. So, you mean I can crunch and fold on my CPU simultaneously? Or you mean folding on the GPU will not affect crunching on the CPU?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I use nVidia cards. So, you mean I can crunch and fold on my CPU simultaneously? Or you mean folding on the GPU will not affect crunching on the CPU?



Hell no. Don't use the CPU for two different tasks (folding and crunching) at the same time.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Hell no. Don't use the CPU for two different tasks (folding and crunching) at the same time.



Thats what I thought. thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

All I know is that everything was much faster with a SSD.  Random restarts included LOL.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Since the folding PPD on processors is quite tiny compared to the the PPD of GPUs, I've decided to dedicate my processors for crunching.
I'll have my Phenom II x4 965BE start crunching from tonight. It'll crunch for about 12-16hrs a day.

Sometime next week, I'll have my dedicated folding/crunching rig set up. I'll then have a Q6600 crunching 25 hours a day, 8 days a week.

PS - Does OC'ing improve results? My Q6600 might OC well. Also, is crunching dependent on RAM?


----------



## KieX (Dec 17, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Since the folding PPD on processors is quite tiny compared to the the PPD of GPUs, I've decided to dedicate my processors for crunching.
> I'll have my Phenom II x4 965BE start crunching from tonight. It'll crunch for about 12-16hrs a day.
> 
> Sometime next week, I'll have my dedicated folding/crunching rig set up. I'll then have a Q6600 crunching 25 hours a day, 8 days a week.
> ...



GPU folding with CPU crunching is the best use of all the hardware for sure. Let us know if you need any help setting it up.

OC can make quite a difference, but the key is to get a stable clock that doesn't overheat the processor too much. 3.8GHz is a sweetspot for most I believe. You can use the PPD esitmators on this thread to get an idea:  Simple WCG PPD Estimator


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> GPU folding with CPU crunching is the best use of all the hardware for sure. Let us know if you need any help setting it up.
> 
> OC can make quite a difference, but the key is to get a stable clock that doesn't overheat the processor too much. 3.8GHz is a sweetspot for most I believe. You can use the PPD esitmators on this thread to get an idea:  Simple WCG PPD Estimator



That post is the money shot!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Joined the TPU crunching team. Downloaded the BOINC client, but it won't connect to their server. Keeps timing out. I have no proxies etc. Maybe their server is down?


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

*1st Anniversary *

So, today is my 1st anniversary here at TPU  Tomorrow 1st anniversary as a TPU WCG Cruncher. 

So I just want to say a massive thanks to everyone on this team. From those who helped me get started, to those who helped me solve problems. From those who I consider team-mates, to those I consider friends. From those who have used my hardware to crunch themselves, to those who have donated theirs for the competition we had. From every new member keeping this place alive, to the veterans that make this place feel like a home. 

But most importantly, thanks to everyone for making this team what it is (the best) and thanks to everyone who puts so much dedication for this good cause.

Here's to many more together:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

get this, (just uploaded it)

older client

new client keeps stalling with me as well

http://www.myupload.dk/handleupload/b881420e15498714ed71bd5843f994d11292632106




KieX said:


> So, today is my 1st anniversary here at TPU  Tomorrow 1st anniversary as a TPU WCG Cruncher.
> 
> So I just want to say a massive thanks to everyone on this team. From those who helped me get started, to those who helped me solve problems. From those who I consider team-mates, to those I consider friends. From those who have used my hardware to crunch themselves, to those who have donated theirs for the competition we had. From every new member keeping this place alive, to the veterans that make this place feel like a home.
> 
> ...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

The client you uploaded is for 32bit systems though. I have a 64-bit OS


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

xbonez said:


> The client you uploaded is for 32bit systems though. I have a 64-bit OS



Get it from the official page: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php

Try the older version.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks. Successfully crunching now


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Thanks. Successfully crunching now
> 
> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/4898/crunchfold.png



Awesome! You might want to switch to advanced view to help your PPD. Like with F@H, those screens may look nice but take away points through cpu use.

Just to check, did you set the CPU use to 100% and configured to auto-send completed WU?


----------



## Bow (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Since The Don asked for it too, to configure auto send WU:
 Easy WCG_config


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Since the folding PPD on processors is quite tiny compared to the the PPD of GPUs, I've decided to dedicate my processors for crunching.
> I'll have my Phenom II x4 965BE start crunching from tonight. It'll crunch for about 12-16hrs a day.
> 
> Sometime next week, I'll have my dedicated folding/crunching rig set up. I'll then have a Q6600 crunching 25 hours a day, 8 days a week.
> ...



For the q6600, check the stepping.  B0's tend to run hot when oc'ed.  D0's run much cooler and you can squeeze more out of them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

DO on q6600? isnt it GO that is the good one?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> DO on q6600? isnt it GO that is the good one?



Oh, probably.  The last one I owned was D0.  I was over at xtreme systems at that time and everybody was very happy with it.  Don't know about G0.  Since it's probably later, it should be better though.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2010)

I just want to throw it out there, but on some of these GPU3 WUs, running WCG 100% does eat into F@H or vice versa. When running WCG and the new P6806 WU (1348pt) my GPU utilization hovers at 96-98%, when WCG is suspended 99% constant. Some WUs like the 925s, 1298s, and others do not have this effect in my experience though.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Finished one Work Unit/Application/Task (?)






Says ready to report. How do I report, or does it report on its own?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2010)

It will report on its own, but you can set it up to report immediately when its done. Check out this thread: 
 Easy WCG_config


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks. I switched to advanced view and changed CPU usage to 100%.
I manually added the <report_results_immediately> field to the xml file. I'm guessing it doesn't take effect until the client is restarted.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Thats how I did mine, you dont have to restart the client just go to Advanced->read config file


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

I did that, but they still remain in my queue as 'Ready to report'. This is how my config file looks:


```
<cc_config>
    <log_flags>
    </log_flags>
    <options>
        <client_version_check_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url>
        <client_download_url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/download.php</client_download_url>
        <network_test_url>http://www.ibm.com/</network_test_url>
        <start_delay>120</start_delay>
	<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
    </options>
</cc_config>
```


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2010)

Advanced->Do network communication, then see if the next one it finishes reports immediately.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep. That did the trick. It also downloaded a bunch of projects since I had changed the settings to get me enough work to last me 3 days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Joined the TPU crunching team. Downloaded the BOINC client, but it won't connect to their server. Keeps timing out. I have no proxies etc. Maybe their server is down?



Saw you had the issues ironed out, welcome to the team 



KieX said:


> So, today is my 1st anniversary here at TPU  Tomorrow 1st anniversary as a TPU WCG Cruncher.
> 
> So I just want to say a massive thanks to everyone on this team. From those who helped me get started, to those who helped me solve problems. From those who I consider team-mates, to those I consider friends. From those who have used my hardware to crunch themselves, to those who have donated theirs for the competition we had. From every new member keeping this place alive, to the veterans that make this place feel like a home.
> 
> ...



We are honored to have you on here bro, people like you make this place what it is   Happy crunching anniversary bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

added a P8700 to the list, should give 6-700PPD aswell

the laptop wasnt used anyway, so might aswell set it to do something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> added a P8700 to the list, should give 6-700PPD aswell
> 
> the laptop wasnt used anyway, so might aswell set it to do something



I'm gonna get to work on the 3rd rig shortly, hopefully I get that online today as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

hopefully that will be the last trouble you have with that one, been way too much already


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hopefully that will be the last trouble you have with that one, been way too much already



Yeah bro, talk about having no luck at all.  Unless you count the "bad" luck 

Downloading Ubuntu now, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Finished one Work Unit/Application/Task (?)
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/934/crunching.png
> 
> Says ready to report. How do I report, or does it report on its own?





theonedub said:


> It will report on its own, but you can set it up to report immediately when its done. Check out this thread:
> Easy WCG_config



Setting to report immediately is supposed to be a burden on the servers and on the WCG forum they have advised people not to do that.  I don't understand the logic, but have to assume they know what they're talking about.  I know that WCG is not always working with state of the art equipment despite the fact that it is run by IBM.

The way to force an immediate report is to go to the first tab (projects), click on the project in the window on the right and then click the "update" button.  It will be reported immediately.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Gotcha. I'm just gonna turn Immediate reports off.


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Guess what's happening to my output next week?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

ypu're stacking those numbers


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 18, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Setting to report immediately is supposed to be a burden on the servers and on the WCG forum they have advised people not to do that...



I disabled mine too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ypu're stacking those numbers



I like the sound of that.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't it get cold with that window half open.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Don't it get cold with that window half open.



Why not, it'll allow for uber high clocks!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 19, 2010)

As long as there's no condensation. Air from outside can contain humidity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

xbonez said:


> As long as there's no condensation. Air from outside can contain humidity.



Depending on how his temps are too, someone had a pic here of having his window open and his reservoir had ice in it!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 19, 2010)

That must have been slaapa from calgary alberta.


----------



## Bow (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Dec 19, 2010)

whats with kick Bow? sent rigs you're way?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> That must have been slaapa from calgary alberta.



Actually the one I had in mind was Brad which is username fullinfusion.  He's up in Canada as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

chicken patty said:


> actually the one i had in mind was brad which is username fullinfusion.  He's up in canada as well.



+1


----------



## KieX (Dec 19, 2010)

Window is fully open, just won't open any further. Temp outside is -4C but with only my system specs rig crunching and folding room temp is about 24C. No condensation except windows as a result of that difference.

After all the ideas posted on my thread about my farm I am hoping it will be possible to maintain decent temps in room. If it stays below 30c ambient in summer I'll be happy.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys, how do i check my stats like with EOC on folding? The p4 has been crunching for probably 4-5 days now and i'd like to see what kind of progress it's making and if it's even worth it to crunch on it.


----------



## KieX (Dec 19, 2010)

FreeDC:
Team:http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175/
Your personal stats:http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=725131

or

Boincstats:
Team:http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=22175
Your personal stats: http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=725131

EDIT: We normally use FreeDC


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh dam so this p4 is pretty terrible huh?


----------



## KieX (Dec 19, 2010)

It might take a few days before the full picture is clear. Weekend doesn't always give the right numbers either.

Edit: If you're getting i7 for F@H, what are you doing with your Q6600 rig? Because if you can use that for WCG, that should easily do above 2K


----------



## xbonez (Dec 19, 2010)

KieX said:


> It might take a few days before the full picture is clear. Weekend doesn't always give the right numbers either.
> 
> Edit: If you're getting i7 for F@H, what are you doing with your Q6600 rig? Because if you can use that for WCG, that should easily do above 2K



He sold that to me. The Q6600 will power my dedicated folding/crunching rig. The Q6600 will crunch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys,

I need help setting up BOINC on Ubuntu 10.10.  I downloaded the right file but now how do I install it?  Gives me some sort of error when I try to open the installer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

as i said in fah thread, get a hold on Ion, he knows what you need to do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> That must have been slaapa from calgary alberta.





(FIH) The Don said:


> as i said in fah thread, get a hold on Ion, he knows what you need to do



Will do.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need help setting up BOINC on Ubuntu 10.10.  I downloaded the right file but now how do I install it?  Gives me some sort of error when I try to open the installer.



Installing_BOINC_on_Ubuntu
this helped me alot... somehow ubuntu knows boinc and its downloadable like an app


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Installing_BOINC_on_Ubuntu
> this helped me alot... somehow ubuntu knows boinc and its downloadable like an app



Looks complicated LOL.  I'll read through it later and see if I can get it going.  I can't even get it to boot from the USB stick now, I just restarted to complete a driver installation.  I select to boot from it and it just starts to load windows.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks complicated LOL.  I'll read through it later and see if I can get it going.  I can't even get it to boot from the USB stick now, I just restarted to complete a driver installation.  I select to boot from it and it just starts to load windows.



did you tried to install vga drivers?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did you tried to install vga drivers?



Yes, it did it automatically though.  I just activated them, that's it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes, it did it automatically though.  I just activated them, that's it.



ubuntu is such a pain in the ass to work with, i loved the speed and low requirements, but working with it is just horrible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ubuntu is such a pain in the ass to work with, i loved the speed and low requirements, but working with it is just horrible



Yeah well I don't think I'll be setting up much more rigs with it so it's just to get the rig going for now.  This rig has been the biggest mission I've had with PC's, it just doesn't want to obey me!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah well I don't think I'll be setting up much more rigs with it so it's just to get the rig going for now.  This rig has been the biggest mission I've had with PC's, it just doesn't want to obey me!



oh, i know that feeling! 
i spilled about 100 ml of water on my 939 board yesterday, today it works again luckily


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, i know that feeling!
> i spilled about 100 ml of water on my 939 board yesterday, today it works again luckily



Gotta be careful bro!  I need the backup for my 3rd rig been down, another rig down will be atrocious!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

errr who is this 







#5


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome back Anthony /mdbrotha03. http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=0049dc74c8db9970c371632b532a57d6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome back Anthony /mdbrotha03. http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=0049dc74c8db9970c371632b532a57d6



He's been with us before?  Don't recall, but anyways


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> He's been with us before?  Don't recall, but anyways



Yes, but look at the link. Anyway big or smaller prodcers are always welcome.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gotta be careful bro!  I need the backup for my 3rd rig been down, another rig down will be atrocious!



it was down 10 hours, today it works again luckily, and i reorganized the loop, so it looks better, i can keep my screwbucket res, and i can finally use all the desk for peripherals and the screen.
all in all it was worth the hassle, and thank god, it didnt crapped out even tho the NB, Mosfets, SB and CPU socket got soaked pretty bad


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

I seem to be having a weird problem with the BOINC manager. If I snooze it before I launch Black Ops, soometime when I'm in game, it starts processing again, using up 100% of my resources. Gotta just quit the manager now before I start gaming.

Anyways, question: Whats the ideal amount of RAM for a crunching rig?


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2010)

For a dedicated cruncher, you can probably get away with 1GB if using XP, but some projects take a lot of RAM so 2GB is desirable, especially if you have >2 threads.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I seem to be having a weird problem with the BOINC manager. If I snooze it before I launch Black Ops, soometime when I'm in game, it starts processing again, using up 100% of my resources. Gotta just quit the manager now before I start gaming.
> 
> Anyways, question: Whats the ideal amount of RAM for a crunching rig?



If you use advanced view and in the menu bar click 'activity', there is an option to suspend.  This will suspend indefinitely and not just snooze.  It will even survive a reboot, so if you forget you did that and don't set it back to 'run based on preferences', the machine won't do any work.

I would set my preferences for the cpu so that it does not run when you are on the machine.  Then, when you're in a game, it should register that the machine is in use.

If you ONLY want it to stop when gaming, just go into 'activity' and set it to 'run always' whenever you're not gaming and 'run based on preferences' when you are.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 20, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I seem to be having a weird problem with the BOINC manager. If I snooze it before I launch Black Ops, soometime when I'm in game, it starts processing again, using up 100% of my resources. Gotta just quit the manager now before I start gaming.
> 
> Anyways, question: Whats the ideal amount of RAM for a crunching rig?



Snooze only works for a hour if I remember correctly.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

aah, wasn't aware of that.

My other question went un-answered. Whats the ideal amount of RAM for crunching? Initially I was intending to only fold on my new rig so I only got 1GB of RAM. Will that be enough for crunching too or should I get more? I'll be crunching on a quad core C2D Q6600.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2010)

hat said:


> For a dedicated cruncher, you can probably get away with 1GB if using XP, but some projects take a lot of RAM so 2GB is desirable, especially if you have >2 threads.



I had a cruncher once with XP and 1GB of RAM and it was fine, but used very close to the 1GB.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

The AMD rig I had ran 2gb fine with 4 projects WCG, 1 F@H client, and a small instance of FF.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm starting off with 1gb. I'll add another stick very soon or as soon as I get a great deal. I won't worry about matching sticks since I'm sure the tiny added bandwidth that comes with dual channel won't affect crunching and/or folding.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2010)

Let me know what you think is a good deal - but I don't ave single sticks, min. would be 2.

The CEP2 wu's can be a beast.  I'm going to stop running them as soon as I hit 2years.  I have to set my main machines to not run when I'm using the machine because they slow everything down to a crawl sometimes.  That's with 8gig of ram on w7x64.  XP can get buy with a lot less ram.  Normally people run with 2gig, but if the rig is just going to crunch, that should work.  I don't know about CEP2 though.

I just started them up and most are taking over 100meg.  I think I've seen them use up to 300meg or more.

edit:  If you set boinc to not run when user is active, on the disk and memory tab, uncheck the box at the bottom that says 'leave apps in memory while suspended'.  Otherwise, if they are chomping 500-1000gig and they don't free up the memory, you'll be hitting your page file like a $5 hooker.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd say a good deal is about 2x1 GB sticks for about 30ish, i guess. Not looking to get any spectacular ram. Either ways, I won't buy it this year I guess. Spent a lot already, so I'll start with 1GB and if it feels painfully less, I'll get more.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone looking for a PSU? This is a great deal. 

Refurb OCZ/PCP&C 750W Quad SlI Certified PSU for $40


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

should have a PII 925 up and running in a few days i hope, made a killer deal on the following

GTX-460 1Gb, PII 925, 750w psu, 2x1tb hd, some dvd drives, and a case for 300$ in total


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should have a PII 925 up and running in a few days i hope, made a killer deal on the following
> 
> GTX-460 1Gb, PII 925, 750w psu, 2x1tb hd, some dvd drives, and a case for 300$ in total



Awesome man! I need a new HDD and case for the old p4 rig. My raidmax is so dam ugly and it's all hacked up lmao.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should have a PII 925 up and running in a few days



Lol...i was thinking Pentium II !!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Awesome man! I need a new HDD and case for the old p4 rig. My raidmax is so dam ugly and it's all hacked up lmao.



if you didnt live so far away id give you one of the hds for the shipping 



xbonez said:


> Lol...i was thinking Pentium II !!



lol


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you didnt live so far away id give you one of the hds for the shipping
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Hmm how much would shipping be to 57033? I could put the 1tb in my main rig and throw the 320 in the old p4.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Considering he lives outside the US, you could get a 500gb, or maybe even a 1tb for less than the price of shipping.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

its around 40$ f or the shipping lol


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Considering he lives outside the US, you could get a 500gb, or maybe even a 1tb for less than the price of shipping.



Yeah true


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

I can send you a WD green 1TB for 50 shipped. What say? I currently use it in my external storage which uses 2 x 1Tb WD Green HDDs, but I don't really need 2 TB right now. I can sell it to you, use the cash for now, and always get another drive when I do feel the need for it.







Sold one to a friend, kept two for myself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

fine deal right there^^


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ehh id love to but i need to make sure i have enough to get my mobo and ram first! Can't do anything with a HDD without a working comp!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

true. My offer stands. let me know.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

will definitely remember that for in the future


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should have a PII 925 up and running in a few days i hope, made a killer deal on the following
> 
> GTX-460 1Gb, PII 925, 750w psu, 2x1tb hd, some dvd drives, and a case for 300$ in total



Thats ridiculous!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

me likes lol 

he will be here dec 23rd or dec25, so should be rather good

will use PII for gaming rig, and put i7 to crunch 24/7

dont really need i7 to play bf1942 and cod + l4d lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

say hello to : Fjordmonkey 

joined today  hope you will stay on the team, you are going to have some fun moments here, best team there is!

if you need anything let us know!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> say hello to : Fjordmonkey
> 
> joined today  hope you will stay on the team, you are going to have some fun moments here, best team there is!
> 
> if you need anything let us know!



One of your recruits?

Anyhow, welcome aboard buddy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

lol nope 

but i might get the workshop rigs going, theres 2 dualcore E6700 i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

That would be nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys, I have a S775 P4 that I can send out for free.  Let me know if you want it.  Posting here first before i start posting in other threads.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I have a S775 P4 that I can send out for free.  Let me know if you want it.  Posting here first before i start posting in other threads.



Is it a P4 system, or just the 775 chip CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Is it a P4 system, or just the 775 chip CP?



Just the chip, 3.2 GHz one I believe.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, so I have this awesome deal for an i7 960 @ $99 USD. I'm having trouble pulling the trigger on this one. I'm thinking it's because even if I order the processor, I still have to buy a mobo, RAM, the whole nine yards. Please convince me that doing this will be in the best interest of the team.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

whoa! thats an amazing deal. DOOO ITTTT!!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2010)

Id get it. Find a cheap board here in the BST and pick up the Corsair XMS3 3x2gb kit for $65 off the egg and you are set.

Is that IRE? If so, why not splurge and get the 970?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Id get it. Find a cheap board here in the BST and pick up the Corsair XMS3 3x2gb kit for $65 off the egg and you are set.
> 
> Is that IRE? If so, why not splurge and get the 970?



Yes, it is for IRE. I would splurge for the 970, but I have to keep a decent amount of money in the bank to pay some student loans next month (plus I'm only a low level producer right now).

I just don't think I can hold back much longer. It's waaayyyy too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2010)

You plan to sell off what you have now? Could negate a portion of the upgrade costs.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> You plan to sell off what you have now? Could negate a portion of the upgrade costs.



I thought about it, but I think I'd rather keep it and use it as a 24/7 rig, and have the i7 running like my rig right now, about 15 hours a day.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2010)

I see. The longer you hold on to aging hardware the amount you can recover will drop severely, so just plan ahead. Its going to be a nice jump in performance either way you go.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2010)

do it, that old rig must be put to crunching dedication, its time for something new for you, i think


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I see. The longer you hold on to aging hardware the amount you can recover will drop severely, so just plan ahead. Its going to be a nice jump in performance either way you go.



I understand, and thanks for the advice. My laptop is essentially FUBAR, so my current rig would replace it and still churn out a decent amount of PPD. Besides, I'll still have my current rig as my main for at least two more months so I can save up some cash, pay off some loans and still have enough left over to splurge on a new rig.

EDIT: Pulled the trigger and went ahead with the order.

I have a free Civilization V code as part of the deal. If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll send you the code. I already have a copy of the game on my Steam account and figured I might as well see if any WCG participants want a copy of this awesome game.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2010)

Good choice


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I understand, and thanks for the advice. My laptop is essentially FUBAR, so my current rig would replace it and still churn out a decent amount of PPD. Besides, I'll still have my current rig as my main for at least two more months so I can save up some cash, pay off some loans and still have enough left over to splurge on a new rig.
> 
> EDIT: Pulled the trigger and went ahead with the order.
> 
> I have a free Civilization V code as part of the deal. If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll send you the code. I already have a copy of the game on my Steam account and figured I might as well see if any WCG participants want a copy of this awesome game.



PMed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2010)

and welcome to PrimoJones , youre in for a fun ride man


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2010)

Less talk and more crunch my fellow countryman....you are still on the second page (Bonic country stats) and thats not your folding that's slowing it down  You gave up on the PSU? Should we buy a container full off the good stuff? I have one that's needs to retire soon.

And yes, welcome PrimoJones


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Less talk and more crunch my fellow countryman....you are still on the second page (Bonic country stats) and thats not your folding that's slowing it down  You gave up on the PSU? Should we buy a container full off the good stuff? I have one that's needs to retire soon.
> 
> And yes, welcome PrimoJones



hear,hear!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Less talk and more crunch my fellow countryman....you are still on the second page (Bonic country stats) and thats not your folding that's slowing it down  You gave up on the PSU? Should we buy a container full off the good stuff? I have one that's needs to retire soon.
> 
> And yes, welcome PrimoJones



who me ?? 

ive actually gained around 800PPD the last few days, the rig has been running boinc 23 hours a day, been working alot lol

i still have the psu, but will be getting new the 1st jan, as i get money there

im aiming for a enermax or similar, i have a max loft at around 250€ and that is the very max, 

container of good stuff? what are you talking about haha 

and what is it that needs retiring soon?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> who me ??
> 
> ive actually gained around 800PPD the last few days, the rig has been running boinc 23 hours a day, been working alot lol
> 
> ...



i guess he means a PSU, that he wants to retire  no idea about the container tho!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

i still haven't been able to install BOINC or F@H on UBUNTU for my 3rd rig.  What a PITA!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> i still haven't been able to install BOINC or F@H on UBUNTU for my 3rd rig.  What a PITA!



whats the problem? ( i have MSN now, if you like help in realtime... not that professional but fought with ubuntu a few days, and got boinc installed)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> whats the problem? ( i have MSN now, if you like help in realtime... not that professional but fought with ubuntu a few days, and got boinc installed)



I just have no clue how to install it.  I followed THIS and still can't get nothing going.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just have no clue how to install it.  I followed THIS and still can't get nothing going.



what happens when you enter "sudo aptitude install boinc-client boinc-manager" in the command prompt?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what happens when you enter "sudo aptitude install boinc-client boinc-manager" in the command prompt?


It says it cannot find the BOINC file I believe.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It says it cannot find the BOINC file I believe.



Try to search for it in Synaptic (System > Administration > "Synaptic Package Manager")

If not, perhaps you are missing dependancies, and the package manager is failing to resolve them automatically.

Are you using 64bit Ubuntu? If you are, try this:

sudo apt-get install ia32-libs libstdc++6 freeglut3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Try to search for it in Synaptic (System > Administration > "Synaptic Package Manager")
> 
> If not, perhaps you are missing dependancies, and the package manager is failing to resolve them automatically.
> 
> ...



I gotta run really quick.  When I get back I'll try both of the above suggestions.  Thanks bro.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It says it cannot find the BOINC file I believe.



that did the trick for me,and i wonder why it doesnt work,im not that used to ubuntu till now^^

there is also a manual way, which will allow you to also use the newest versions.
in this example the download folder is named "Downloads"and found directly in the root
the Boinc File is named in this example: "boinc_x.y.z_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh"
download boinc from the site and execute this in the command prompt, but change the file and the folder according to your system 

cd ~/Downloads
sh ./boinc_x.y.z_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh 

now you make a new home for your boinc with:

sudo mkdir /opt/Boinc 

after that, the file is unpacked in the "Downloads" folder and you have to copy all of them to /opt/boinc with:

sudo cp -r ~/Downloads/BOINC/* /opt/Boinc 

the next command adds all boinc files and directories to the user "Boinc"

sudo chown -hR boinc:boinc /opt/Boinc 

Now the Start Script needs to know where boinc is located, to be able to start it as service upon boot. Therefore you edit /etc/default/boinc-client with an editor with root access 

the original storage location gets marked out with a # like that: 
#BOINC_CLIENT="/usr/bin/boinc"

then you write the new location

BOINC_CLIENT="/opt/Boinc/boinc"

should look like this:



> # This file is /etc/default/boinc-client, it is a configuration file for the
> # /etc/init.d/boinc-client init script.
> # Set this to 1 to enable and to 0 to disable the init script.
> ENABLED="1"
> ...



as last step, you start boinc with: 

sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client start 

if my post was not helpful enough, here is the original i just translated from german:

Boinc Manuell

hope i could help


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It says it cannot find the BOINC file I believe.



chnge "sudo aptitude install boinc-client boinc-manager" to "sudo aptitude install /home/*folder*/boinc-client boinc-manager"

chnge the path in relation to the home folder


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope you can get BOINC running on your Ubuntu rig, CP. We need your support to be successful in our bid for world domination...I mean crunching prowess.

I'll hopefully receive my i7 in six weeks time. I can't wait to see what I'll pull with it. Of course, this is only the processor. I need to purchase everything else after the fact.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 23, 2010)

^ Thanks again for Civ  I hear that IRE ships much faster than what they quote on the site.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

So, I almost have all the parts for my dedicated folding/crunching rig together. However, there are a few small things I'm missing. Maybe someone could help me out:
2 x 120mm fans (both should be identical so I can out them in push/pull around the radiator of my Eco Coolit for the Q6600

Rig specs:

MSI P7N SLI Motherboard
Intel Q6600 + Eco Coolit Liquid cooling system (hopefully it OCs well with this)
2 x 1Gb Patriot RAM + 1GB Mushkin RAM
2 x Asus GTX 470 + 8800


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2010)

^^see crunchers helping crunchers.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> So, I almost have all the parts for my dedicated folding/crunching rig together. However, there are a few small things I'm missing. Maybe someone could help me out:
> 2 x 120mm fans (both should be identical so I can out them in push/pull around the radiator of my Eco Coolit for the Q6600
> 
> Rig specs:
> ...



there you go: Crunchers helping Crunchers
if you ask there too, someone in the team should be 
possibly able to help you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

@ xbonez

I got fans, but not identical ones bro   If you want them though just let me know.  I should still have two left.

EDIT:  What I'm probably going to do is just go to Tiger Direct tomorrow and pick up the cheapest HDD they have just to get the PC running.  I'm done with UBUNTU!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2010)

I can give you some good news CP.  I will not pass you ass soon as you thought.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ xbonez
> 
> I got fans, but not identical ones bro   If you want them though just let me know.  I should still have two left.
> 
> EDIT:  What I'm probably going to do is just go to Tiger Direct tomorrow and pick up the cheapest HDD they have just to get the PC running.  I'm done with UBUNTU!



what i didnt told you: after messing with ubuntu, i kinda felt the same


----------



## HammerON (Dec 23, 2010)

I love the cool temps of winter:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

That's lovely!


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I love the cool temps of winter:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101223/Capture030.jpg



WOW 
Nice temps!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i guess he means a PSU, that he wants to retire  no idea about the container tho!



Yes I meant a container full off PSUs. It seems like a lot people have problems with poor quality PSUs myself included. My Corsair will be replaced by a decent Enermax that next time I place an order in Germany.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> YIt seems like a lot people have problems with poor quality PSUs.


and the best ist, that 90% would never blame their PSU for Errors, because they dont even know it can produce some


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2010)

Got another HDD for the 3rd rig, going to try and get it giong for the 12890359034th time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2010)

*JUST WANTED TO WISH EVERYONE HAPPY AND SAFE HOLIDAYS!   MAY YOU GET MANY GIFTS AND CONTINUE TO BUILD CRUNCHERS!

MY GIFT IS THAT THE 3RD RIG IS GETTING A WINDOWS INSTALL RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

same to you El'Capitãn


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a CoolerMaster 600w sli ready psu, if someone is in need of one, just pay shipping and its yours.
pm my me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

whats the amps on it?


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2010)

AC input 110v-115v/220v-230v        10a/6.3a 50/60hz
DCoutput 3.5v +5v +12v1 +12v2 -5v -12v +5vsb
Maxoutput 25a 30a 18a 18a 0.8a 0.8a 2.0a


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

I could probably use that. My 500w is cutting it very close with my two cards and a i7 now. I haven't even tried it with the i7 but for some reason im thinking it's not gonna be enough. What do you all think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2010)

Bow said:


> I have a CoolerMaster 600w sli ready psu, if someone is in need of one, just pay shipping and its yours.
> pm my me.





Josh154 said:


> I could probably use that. My 500w is cutting it very close with my two cards and a i7 now. I haven't even tried it with the i7 but for some reason im thinking it's not gonna be enough. What do you all think?



You need it more than me, so if you take it what you going to do with the 500W?

My friend just told me he wants me to build him a high end gaming rig so he's going to give me some of the components from his old rig.

I'll have a C2D E8400, EVGA S775 mobo not sure which one, and two 8800GT's.  That can do some folding and crunching but I'll need a PSU and a HDD.  That's why I ask. 



EDIT: My Christmas present to you guys is my 3rd rig is back online   Merry Christmas fuckers, TPU TO DA TOP!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

wheres our thanks buttons 

ah well, @CP, i will find out what cpu i can give you sunday, i "think" its and E8500 but im not sure, if its a pent d ill just put it in the closet lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wheres our thanks buttons
> 
> ah well, @CP, i will find out what cpu i can give you sunday, i "think" its and E8500 but im not sure, if its a pent d ill just put it in the closet lol



Let me know bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 25, 2010)

It looks like I might get a white Christmas! Bad weather is heading my way. I've got all my crunchers crunching strong! I hope the power doesn't go out!  But if it does you guys gear up for some cherry pie! fight for it(in fun).. hehehe  

*Merry Christmas Team! you all deserve a great one! *


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

Good luck Mindweaver. 

Everyone have a great Christmas.


----------



## Bow (Dec 25, 2010)

If someone can use it. PM me.


----------



## Bow (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy HO HO HO HO MO Fo's....lol


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

Bow said:


> If someone can use it. PM me.



If no one else takes it, I'll take it. But i'm last on the list. If anyone else needs it, they definitely need it more than me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

xbonez said:


> If no one else takes it, I'll take it. But i'm last on the list. If anyone else needs it, they definitely need it more than me



It's all you from what I see, unless something has been going on in PM's that we can't see.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

I just feel josh is going to need it coz his 500W just won't cut it. Unless he wants to buy new one


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2010)

Starting to build my fourth system for crunching, so I would take it, that is unless of course Josh needs it. I will be in need for it in a month or so, however if he needs it sooner the by all means ship it to him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I just feel josh is going to need it coz his 500W just won't cut it. Unless he wants to buy new one



Ugh, I confused you guys, I just scrolled up and saw it was him who posted he needed it earlier.  Sorry   yeah I'll let Josh take it!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

Btw, at what score do you get the Cruncher badge? I've crossed a 100k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Btw, at what score do you get the Cruncher badge? I've crossed a 100k.



It's 100k WCG and 700k BOINC.  you also need to go to USER CP and under options enter your WCG username.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 26, 2010)

This is a team thread and I'm the first to say happy ho ho,  don't want to knew how many time zones i missed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

just a couple lol


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry i haven't been here with a update. I've been really sick over christmas. Woke up throwing up christmas morning and have been sick all weekend. I'll wait and see if my power supply can handle it. Others could use it before me i know so we will see.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually ya know what, i could probably use that PSU then forward mine on to whoever need's one for the cost of shipping. 

Is the PSU this or is it this one? I could just use that extra 100W so im not running mine to it's max the whole time.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 27, 2010)

Apparently my rig hates me. It won't overclock no matter what I do. I figured I might pull another 300 Mhz, but to no avail. Oh well, the first gen Phenoms were shyte anyway.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Apparently my rig hates me. It won't overclock no matter what I do. I figured I might pull another 300 Mhz, but to no avail. Oh well, the first gen Phenoms were shyte anyway.



the gen 1 Phenoms did suck and couldn't get much better then 2.4-2.5ghz if they weren't the 2nd stepping.(don't remember what it was called) you should be able to get alittle more out of yours. Could you post some pics of the bios so people maybe able to help you out?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 27, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, sorry i haven't been here with a update. I've been really sick over christmas. Woke up throwing up christmas morning and have been sick all weekend. I'll wait and see if my power supply can handle it. Others could use it before me i know so we will see.



I used to get sick with monotonous regularity.  At first it was every February - like clockwork.  Then it was twice a year, then 3 times - usually between December and March.

You probably don't have enough vitamin d-3.  D3 is biologically active form.  You need a rock bottom minimum of 400IU's per day.  I was taking that and my blood tests showed that I was abysmally deficient.  Now I take 1000 IUs.  I think it works better than a flu shot.

If you take a supplement though, it HAS TO BE D3.

Vitamin D is used to make cathelicidins - peptides (short proteins) that contribute to your natural immunity.

You should also take a zinc supplement - just be sure to take mineral supplements a couple of hours apart since they tend to compete for the same receptors in your gut.

Virtually everyone is deficient in zinc (important for a healthy immune response) and magnesium (necessary for proper muscle function including vascular endothelium, heart, etc.)


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I used to get sick with monotonous regularity.  At first it was every February - like clockwork.  Then it was twice a year, then 3 times - usually between December and March.
> 
> You probably don't have enough vitamin d-3.  D3 is biologically active form.  You need a rock bottom minimum of 400IU's per day.  I was taking that and my blood tests showed that I was abysmally deficient.  Now I take 1000 IUs.  I think it works better than a flu shot.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great information in that post. Im pretty sure I know what the reason is though. Google k2 side effects. Yep those are the exact effects I was having. Its not even legal anymore so if ur looking for that high stick to weed k2 isn't worth it.


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2010)

1 out of 4 shelves with a working rig. Just playing around with the OC, but should be done tomorrow to add another i7 950 to the team


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2010)

Josh:  Oh my.    :shadedshu

Since you're being honest, I'm not going to bust your chops, but that seems like particularly nasty stuff.



> Further testing is needed, but Scalzo says the symptoms, such as fast heart beat, dangerously elevated blood pressure, pale skin and vomiting suggest that K2 is affecting the cardiovascular system of users. It also is believed to affect the central nervous system, causing severe, potentially life-threatening hallucinations and, in some cases, seizures.



If you have any persistent symptoms, please see a doctor - under an assumed name if necessary.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but I think this is important.

I won't get into specifics, since that's against the rules, but I have some experience with artificially altering my mood.  I also know a lot of people in the same boat.  Almost every time I talk to someone like that, I find out that it's less about recreation and more about self-medication.  It's just that either people don't realize there is a problem and only understand that certain things make them feel better, or they do realize it and are ashamed or afraid to get help.

That's your PSA for today.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

KieX said:


> 1 out of 4 shelves with a working rig. Just playing around with the OC, but should be done tomorrow to add another i7 950 to the team



Awesome! Post some pic's up when its done 



twilyth said:


> Josh:  Oh my.    :shadedshu
> 
> Since you're being honest, I'm not going to bust your chops, but that seems like particularly nasty stuff.
> 
> ...



Yeah i know man i messedd up  Just thought id try it since it doesn't show up on drug tests and as a kid and all ur buddies are like dudeeee check it out! Lol and i am in the midwest like the article states and 16  I was definitely having some of those side effects too.

Im still not fully recovered. My stomach is still uneasy with certin foods but hey i guess i learned my lesson and im not inhailing anything into my lungs no more!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 28, 2010)

had to reinstall 7 due to my external drive screwing up the boot order and causing error with my recovory cd.  Points should be back up to norms in a week or so..


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> had to reinstall 7 due to my external drive screwing up the boot order and causing error with my recovory cd.  Points should be back up to norms in a week or so..



Bummer man  glad u got it figured out though


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Awesome! Post some pic's up when its done



Tomorrow is last day before I have to go back to work, so trying to finish setting up and testing everything. Next shots will be for complete farm. Sometime over the weekend.



Josh154 said:


> Yeah i know man i messedd up  Just thought id try it since it doesn't show up on drug tests and as a kid and all ur buddies are like dudeeee check it out! Lol and i am in the midwest like the article states and 16  I was definitely having some of those side effects too.
> 
> Im still not fully recovered. My stomach is still uneasy with certin foods but hey i guess i learned my lesson and im not inhailing anything into my lungs no more!



We live and learn. Teens are a great time to learn the good and the bad, but just don't get carried away  You'll need your health to enjoy the other 3/4 of your life too


----------



## Bow (Dec 28, 2010)

What do ya think for Crunching/Folding/Gaming/Music/movies
Going to have a fat bonus this year.


AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor (Model: HDT90ZFBGRBOX) 
ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Motherboard 
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Eyefinity 6 Edition Video Card (Model: 100290SR) 
CORSAIR DOMINATOR-GT 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 1866 Desktop Memory with Airflow Fan (Model: CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) 
Antec Lanboy air Red Black / Red Computer Modular Case 
Antec 1200W Continuous Power with PowerCache Technology SLI Ready CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply (Model: TPQ-1200) 
Seagate Barracuda XT 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (Model: ST32000641AS) 
G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (Model:FM-25S2S-120GBP2) 
LG Blu-ray Disc Combo Internal SATA 10x SuperMulti Blue LightScribe (Model: UH10LS20) 
Thermaltake Frio Overclocking-Ready Intel Core i7 (six-core ready) & i5 Compatible Five 8mm Heatpipes Dual 120mm Fans Intel & AMD Universal CPU Cooler (Model: CLP0564)


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome sytem Bow. Personaly I'd say get Corsair Vengance 2x4GB over the DomGT. Also 5850 I think now unlock to 5870 so dunno if you're ready to make the saving for the BIOS flash.
That PSU is going to have TheDon wanting one very badly too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2010)

i think it looks great

but i would go with nvidia and i7 for folding and crunching it WILL give you MUCH more


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 28, 2010)

Bow you are going to love the GSkill Phoenix Pro. It is so damn fast!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Josh:  Oh my.    :shadedshu
> 
> Since you're being honest, I'm not going to bust your chops, but that seems like particularly nasty stuff.
> 
> ...



that is one particular cannabinoid, JWH-018, which is a few times stronger than ordinary delta-9-thc...it can have the same adverse side affects as the consumation of weed. i also had a few different cannabinoides 
(JWH-018, CP-55940 and of course HU-210 which can be 900 times as potent.) and didnt suffered side effects, besides the usual cannabinoid related. i guess most people that fuck up on it would also fuck up on high quality stuff from the Dutch. if you dont have tolerance, such an amount will most likely make you feel very bad and nauseaous 
The 3 that i listed are different profiled cannabinoides that were intended for different medical uses (but just 3 of hundreds), but producing and selling Marinol 
(very expensive Delta-7-THC extract,which is 25% less potent than ordinary THC, and gets extracted from plants with thc content with about 1%) 
is much more profitable, so these formulas are stashed at the pharmagiants, not much unlike the cures for aids and cancer (Bayer,Merck,Hoffman-La Roche etc)
people should ask themselves where all these new sicknesses come from, when health care and medical technology goes further everyday... well... if it werent so, some people might run out of their business someday....


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that is one particular cannabinoid, JWH-018, which is a few times stronger than ordinary delta-9-thc...i can have the same adverse side affects as the consumation of weed. i also had a few different cannabinoides
> (JWH-018, CP-55940 and of course HU-210 which can be 900 times as potent.) and didnt suffered side effects, besides the usual cannabinoid related. i guess most people that fuck up on it would also fuck up on high quality stuff from the Dutch. if you dont have tolerance, such an amount will most likely make you feel very bad and nauseaous
> The 3 that i listed are different profiled cannabinoides that were intended for different medical uses (but just 3 of hundreds), but producing and selling Marinol
> (very expensive Delta-7-THC extract,which is 25% less potent than ordinary THC, and gets extracted from plants with thc content with about 1%)
> ...



Yeah idk man, i've tried k2 twice. First time off 3 hit's was the most effe'd up i've been. Next day i took about 2 blunts in myself then was throwin up next day haha.

I'll still prefer to stay away from it. Weed isn't bad except for looking for jobs so i think ill stay away from that too.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 28, 2010)

Not to sound rude, but can you guys take the substance use to PMs please?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got a Jury duty summons, just so you guys know, I'll be gone sometime next month around this time for up to 2 months. Depending on how the case goes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 29, 2010)

meh  sucks man, atleast you get paid, lets just hope you get more than your regular job 

GL with it, and i hope it will be don quick for you


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 29, 2010)

Get paid my normal wages plus $10 a day for my days I normally have off. Not allowed any internet, phones, TVs, etc during that time.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Get paid my normal wages plus $10 a day for my days I normally have off. Not allowed any internet, phones, TVs, etc during that time.



I WOULD DIE W/O INTERNET............... the others i could do w/o


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

Suppose I am crunching on a processor with an unstable overclock. Will the BOINC client report the error to me like the FAH client does saying _UNSTABLE MACHINE_ ?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Not to sound rude, but can you guys take the substance use to PMs please?



Yeah that's not a problem man. Sorry about bringing that up and it wasn't rude at all  Sucks about the Jury summons  Hopefully that time passes quick.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 29, 2010)

On WCG.org you will see under Results Status that some of your work units will say Invalid/Error/etc.

I've never returned an invalid result, but if you had one it would say invalid where I highlighted:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Not to sound rude, but can you guys take the substance use to PMs please?



i guess we were finished already.
wonder why so many seem to take interest in it, as it was a short offtopic within the team,where knowing each other a little better surely cant hurt 

hope that you will sit the time off easily, that surely sucks!And i admit im also one of the people that would feel shut off of the rest of the world without net


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2010)

Just bought one of these:





I will have to sell one of the i7 920's
It will be hooked-up to an ASUS Rampage III Extreme w/ Koolance water block (coming soon)~


----------



## silkstone (Dec 29, 2010)

I just started crunching again after a year of inactivity. i'm gonna see if i can get my laptop on the job too and a couple of work machines.

A strange thing i noticed when using the PPD calculator, is that my lappy will get just as many ppd as my desktop. Is that normal for i3 vs. c2d?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 29, 2010)

Lot of people flipping 970s from IRE in my area, nothing reasonable as far as pricing though. You get a good deal on that one, H?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2010)

$580.00

Thought it was a pretty good price...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> $580.00
> 
> Thought it was a pretty good price...



Doesn't sound too shabby to me: Intel Core i7-970 Gulftown 3.2GHz 12MB L3 Cache LG...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2010)

silkstone said:


> I just started crunching again after a year of inactivity. i'm gonna see if i can get my laptop on the job too and a couple of work machines.
> 
> A strange thing i noticed when using the PPD calculator, is that my lappy will get just as many ppd as my desktop. Is that normal for i3 vs. c2d?



The i3 definitely gets more points, It's got HTT I right?  Meaning it'll be able to run four projects at once instead of two.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> $580.00
> 
> Thought it was a pretty good price...



Where the hell did you find it for $580?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> On WCG.org you will see under Results Status that some of your work units will say Invalid/Error/etc.
> 
> I've never returned an invalid result, but if you had one it would say invalid where I highlighted:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101229/wcg.png



So, If I go to my Result Status page the first two and a half pages are full of 'In Progress'. Why is that so? Why do I have almost 25 projects stating 'In Progress' ?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 29, 2010)

You can filter the results by host cpu name, project and status.

Also, sort by returned date rather than due date and the results already returned should bubble to the top.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 29, 2010)

Why did my little WGC cruncher logo under my sig go from two stars to one star


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 29, 2010)

if its under a certain amount PPD over a 28day basis your stars will go down afaik

but im not sure


----------



## twilyth (Dec 29, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> Why did my little WGC cruncher logo under my sig go from two stars to one star


Maybe they recalculate your rating on a daily basis.  IDK.  I've seen that too.  It should probably be calculated in a way that doesn't change so often.  If you are well above a certain rating consistently, it's not an issue.  But if you tend to produce daily numbers that are around one of the cutoff points, you can see this.

Maybe we could calculate it once per week using the stats for the trailing 30-day period.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2010)

just ordered watercooling for the rig and a AX850W that was in the demoshop for 150$, very good price in denmark btw, regular price is around 210$


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just ordered watercooling for the rig and a AX850W that was in the demoshop for 150$, very good price in denmark btw, regular price is around 210$



Nice snag! Im gonna need to be getting a new PSU soon too. Corsair's new power supply's really have my attention


----------



## theonedub (Dec 30, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Where the hell did you find it for $580?



From what I have seen, a lot of people got them through Intel's Retail Edge Program (IRE) where certain retail employees were able to get them for $215. A lot of people got them with the intention to flip them, and although it is against the TOS of the program it's not stopping people. 

I've seen 4-5 for about $600-$650 within an hours drive from me. Want me to inquire for you?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 31, 2010)

My i7 is estimated to arrive on Jan. 3rd. However, looking at the arrival location as of today, it might arrive as early as tomorrow. Fedex beasted the Chicago to Dallas route in a little over a day. Dallas is about three hours from my house, so hopefully I'll have my precious in hand tomorrow or Saturday (if they will deliver on those days).


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> My i7 is estimated to arrive on Jan. 3rd. However, looking at the arrival location as of today, it might arrive as early as tomorrow. Fedex beasted the Chicago to Dallas route in a little over a day. Dallas is about three hours from my house, so hopefully I'll have my precious in hand tomorrow or Saturday (if they will deliver on those days).



Im not even counting on this stuff anymore. I paid for 3-day select on newegg. Tomorrow is the 4th day. Checked the tracking recently and it was in des moines which is about 4 hours from my house then it went to kentucky which is even further from my house then des moines. Look's like i won't be getting my package till the third either.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Im not even counting on this stuff anymore. I paid for 3-day select on newegg. Tomorrow is the 4th day. Checked the tracking recently and it was in des moines which is about 4 hours from my house then it went to kentucky which is even further from my house then des moines. Look's like i won't be getting my package till the third either.



What the...they shipped it to KY...and you're in SD...I don't believe what I just read! That's incredibly unfortunate! Hopefully they'll start moving WEST instead of EAST. I mean, IA isn't that far from SD to begin with...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> What the...they shipped it to KY...and you're in SD...I don't believe what I just read! That's incredibly unfortunate! Hopefully they'll start moving WEST instead of EAST. I mean, IA isn't that far from SD to begin with...



Exactly! Here's what the tracking info shows


Tracking number	1ZX799331240435136
Ship date	12/28/2010 23:24:36
Estimated delivery	01/03/2011
Destination	HARTFORD, SD, US
Service type	3 DAY SELECT
Weight	2.20 LBS
Status	In Transit
Date/Time	Activity	Location	Details
12/31/2010 01:06:00	LOCATION SCAN_	LOUISVILLE, KY, US	
12/31/2010 00:48:00	UNLOAD SCAN	LOUISVILLE, KY, US	
12/30/2010 23:50:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	LOUISVILLE, KY, US	
12/30/2010 21:34:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/30/2010 19:59:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/30/2010 19:50:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/30/2010 14:13:00	LOCATION SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/30/2010 13:19:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/29/2010 04:51:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	ONTARIO, CA, US	
12/28/2010 22:53:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	ONTARIO, CA, US	
12/28/2010 21:51:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US	
12/28/2010 19:01:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US	
12/28/2010 15:37:00	ORIGIN SCAN	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US	
12/28/2010 23:24:36	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED[M]_


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Exactly! Here's what the tracking info shows
> 
> 
> Tracking number	1ZX799331240435136
> ...


_

Wow...I'm extremely surprised it didn't ship from TN or NJ! To ship from CA to being with is a little strange. I hope they didn't somehow confuse the location with Hartford, CT!_


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Wow...I'm extremely surprised it didn't ship from TN or NJ! To ship from CA to being with is a little strange. I hope they didn't somehow confuse the location with Hartford, CT!



Their's all kinds of hartfords i just wanted the ram before the weekend so i could set the rig up and get it doing some folding but i guess now


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Where the hell did you find it for $580?



Ebay. I normally will not buy such an item fron Ebay; but after checking out this seller Idecided to go with it  I should recieve the 970 early next week



(FIH) The Don said:


> just ordered watercooling for the rig and a AX850W that was in the demoshop for 150$, very good price in denmark btw, regular price is around 210$



What watercooling you talking about?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Ebay. I normally will not buy such an item fron Ebay; but after checking out this seller Idecided to go with it  I should recieve the 970 early next week
> 
> 
> 
> What watercooling you taling about?



sorry for being lazy lol

copy pasta 

ordered this yesterday 
Heatkiller LT

Rad

Pump

Res

Fans

along with compression fittings, distilled water, 

and this tubing


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well guys, checked the tracking ID this morning and it was sent out from UPS on the destination scan! Then they had a update with this... So i tried calling and seeing if i could pick the package up from our local store and they won't let me come get it. I said i needed the package for business and that's why i paid for 3-day delivery today would have already been the 4th day and she's like im sorry sir is their anything else we can do? Fucking bullcrap shipping companies and their automated answering stuff. Now it won't be here till monday.

Tracking number	1ZX799331240435136
Ship date	12/28/2010 23:24:36
Estimated delivery	01/03/2011
Destination	HARTFORD, SD, US
Service type	3 DAY SELECT
Weight	2.20 LBS
Status	In Transit
Date/Time	Activity	Location	Details
12/31/2010 10:34:00	EMERGENCY CONDITIONS BEYOND UPS' CONTROL[X]	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US	
12/31/2010 07:51:00	DESTINATION SCAN_	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US	
12/31/2010 07:00:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US	
12/31/2010 06:45:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US	
12/31/2010 05:09:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US	
12/31/2010 04:16:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	LOUISVILLE, KY, US	
12/31/2010 01:06:00	LOCATION SCAN	LOUISVILLE, KY, US	
12/31/2010 00:48:00	UNLOAD SCAN	LOUISVILLE, KY, US	
12/30/2010 23:50:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	LOUISVILLE, KY, US	
12/30/2010 21:34:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/30/2010 19:59:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/30/2010 19:50:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/30/2010 14:13:00	LOCATION SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/30/2010 13:19:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	DES MOINES, IA, US	
12/29/2010 04:51:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	ONTARIO, CA, US	
12/28/2010 22:53:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	ONTARIO, CA, US	
12/28/2010 21:51:00	DEPARTURE SCAN	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US	
12/28/2010 19:01:00	ARRIVAL SCAN	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US	
12/28/2010 15:37:00	ORIGIN SCAN	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US	
12/28/2010 23:24:36	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED[M]_


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 31, 2010)

It didn't actually get shipped until the 28th. Three days puts you at Friday the 31st (today) then a one day delay rolls it until Monday. Considering that "Northwest winds will increase to 20 to 35 mph, 6 inches of snow is expected. Low temperatures will be a concern as well as wind chill values of -10 to -20 are possible Friday and -20 to -30 overnight into Saturday morning." (SiouxFalls weather)

I think only a one day delay is very fortunate for it being the busiest time of year and severe winter storms in the area.
I live in Florida and had several packages delayed this year.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 31, 2010)

My i7 is out for delivery as we speak.

In other news, I've set my rig to 24/7 crunching status to make up for the lost PPD (low as it may have been) on my now defunct laptop. It's been happily crunching away since the beginning of this week.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> My i7 is out for delivery as we speak.
> 
> In other news, I've set my rig to 24/7 crunching status to make up for the lost PPD (low as it may have been) on my now defunct laptop. It's been happily crunching away since the beginning of this week.



Nice i bet ya can't wait. Im in the same boat! I just need my ram and it will be my first i7 ever!  Im soo exicted to get this rig running. I can't believe i actually have a i7 at times!

What chip did you get?


----------



## KieX (Dec 31, 2010)

*36

Is a magic number *


---------------------------------
Happy New Year everyone


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for being lazy lol
> 
> copy pasta
> 
> ...



Looks good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to wish you'll a happy new year and hope 2011 brings a lot of great things into your life, most importantly what you need!    Honored to have you guys around and to be the captain of such a special team!  Keep up the great work and continue being who you are, that's what sets us apart.


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 1, 2011)

Your "*Special*"!! LOL.....You too bro....HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! Will be celebrating soon when I got off of work here.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy, happy, joy, joy (for any one who remembers Ren and Stimpy)

I'm going to party down tonight boys - some hot soup, a little prune juice and maybe an extra Ativan.  Oh yeah.  Do I know how to live or what?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 1, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Nice i bet ya can't wait. Im in the same boat! I just need my ram and it will be my first i7 ever!  Im soo exicted to get this rig running. I can't believe i actually have a i7 at times!
> 
> What chip did you get?



I went with the i7 960. Couldn't justify jumping to the 970 with bills to pay.

Fedex AND UPS didn't deliver today (parents gave me the go ahead to build them a rig). They literally say "will deliver next business day" on their status. LAME.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks CP and Happy New Year to all the TPU crunchers


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I went with the i7 960. Couldn't justify jumping to the 970 with bills to pay.
> 
> Fedex AND UPS didn't deliver today (parents gave me the go ahead to build them a rig). They literally say "will deliver next business day" on their status. LAME.



Yeah i got the same thing going  Look's like we both will have our rigs finished up on the next business day


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 1, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah i got the same thing going  Look's like we both will have our rigs finished up on the next business day



not only you! im waiting for a 4870x2 from kiex, and the mail is horribly slow!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not only you! im waiting for a 4870x2 from kiex, and the mail is horribly slow!



Definitely! This is the best time to buy parts but the worst time to ship or in our case wait patiently for our parts!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

I received two packages from TexBill in 3 days flat. No complaints!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I received two packages from TexBill in 3 days flat. No complaints!



Well what do you expect? It's Tex


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wanted to wish all TPU members and Crunchers a very Happy New Year's


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Just wanted to wish all TPU members and Crunchers a very Happy New Year's



Thanks man you too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2011)

likewise stinger


----------



## twilyth (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe this has already been discussed, but has anyone else gotten some monster CEP2 wu's?  Check this out.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed, but has anyone else gotten some monster CEP2 wu's?  Check this out.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/27e405f5.png



LOL, a week WU! 
For me it looks bugged, but i guess you wont loose many points trying to find out if it is, or not


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 2, 2011)

wtf 



Velvet Wafer said:


> LOL, a week WU!



happens everyday


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2011)

That is incredible

Got my new SSD from OCZ. Selling it though...
[FS][US] Hammeron's Stuff!!!

Will soon be selling the Sabertooth and the i7 920 as well.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 2, 2011)

At first I thought it was due to the fact that i was using Process Lasso to throttle anything starting with wcg* - but I turned off the throttling and I'm still getting these estimates.  IDK, it probably just hasn't revised the estimates yet.


----------



## KieX (Jan 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed, but has anyone else gotten some monster CEP2 wu's?  Check this out.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/27e405f5.png



Looks like it's only for the WU with the E2008XX_ prefix. All the E2009XX_ prefix WU's are 6-11 hours.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

HammerON said:


> That is incredible
> 
> Got my new SSD from OCZ. Selling it though...
> [FS][US] Hammeron's Stuff!!!
> ...



Shucks shoulda letbme known about that sabertooth i woulda picked that up if it was like last week


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't know I was going to sell it until I broke down and bought the ASUS Rampage III Extreme this last week. The Sabertooth is a great X58 motherboard for the price!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, Asus is like going to gramma's house.  You always feel safe and warm there.  Some of these other characters like Asrock and Gigabyte can look a little shady at times.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, Asus is like going to gramma's house.  You always feel safe and warm there.  Some of these other characters like Asrock and Gigabyte can look a little shady at times.



Hey now! My Gigabyte brought me candy in a windowless van! I thought it was pretty awesome.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, Asus is like going to gramma's house.  You always feel safe and warm there.  Some of these other characters like Asrock and Gigabyte can look a little shady at times.



Agree! I have had the EVGA, MSI, AsRock and Gigabyte X58 boards ~ but ASUS is by far my favorite


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys, unfortunately I haven't been able to crunch for the past few days. My processor is running very hot even at stock clocks and powers off if I crunch. I've ordered a water cooling kit which comes in on the 5th. after that I'll OC it and resume crunching. Also I'll move my h50 to the folding/crunching rig, OC it and start crunching on it too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Hey guys, unfortunately I haven't been able to crunch for the past few days. My processor is running very hot even at stock clocks and powers off if I crunch. I've ordered a water cooling kit which comes in on the 5th. after that I'll OC it and resume crunching. Also I'll move my h50 to the folding/crunching rig, OC it and start crunching on it too.



Don't worry bro, it happens.  I'm putting up with insane amounts of heat right now in my room, I honestly don't know how much longer I can take this.  My buddies don't even want to come over anymore.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> My buddies don't even want to come over anymore.



sorry to say that CP, but they seem to be fucking wimps! 
what shall the people say, that live in africa and the like?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 2, 2011)

Just a quick question, i usually run my computer 24/7 anyway, but how much extra power usage should crunching take?
I'm not too concerned about my laptop, as that should be....what 100w drain max?
But for a speed stepped C2D, what do you guys think?


----------



## KieX (Jan 2, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Just a quick question, i usually run my computer 24/7 anyway, but how much extra power usage should crunching take?
> I'm not too concerned about my laptop, as that should be....what 100w drain max?
> But for a speed stepped C2D, what do you guys think?



I'll get out my killawatt and find out on the e6300 I have. As a reference though, stock speeds i7 crunching pulls average 193W.

EDIT: OK, here we go:

E6300 Stock speeds and default BIOS:
http://img.techpowerup.org/110102/Stock.jpg

E6300 OC'd to 3.5GHz:
http://img.techpowerup.org/110102/3.5ghz.jpg

Bare in mind this is just letting the computer crunch without using it, and depending on the WU these numbers can go up or down a little. If using the graphics card for games or such that will increase overall consumption quite a bit depending which one you use.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 2, 2011)

cool, thanks i don;t have a killawatt  but i was assuming my rig was pulling more than 100-200w as it is, i get huge energy bills each month. i forget how much exactly but i think it's around 600-800kwh.

Edit - i forget to ask - What's your power usage crunching vs. idle?


----------



## KieX (Jan 2, 2011)

silkstone said:


> cool, thanks i don;t have a killawatt  but i was assuming my rig was pulling more than 100-200w as it is, i get huge energy bills each month. i forget how much exactly but i think it's around 600-800kwh.
> 
> Edit - i forget to ask - What's your power usage crunching vs. idle?



I presume you were referring to your system specs rig. There are two reason why your one would still pull more wattage:

1) Your graphics card will use more power at idle than the 5450 on my siter's E6300 rig.
2) Your overclocks are much higher requiring more power.

But even so you are still looking around 300W max possibly. Check this page of W1z's 4850 review, gives you a better idea of consumption with your hardware (since I don't have any to replicate your setup):

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_4850/21.html

As for idle power, on stock settings the E6300 + ATI 5450 combo are around 67W. If you lived nearby I'd lend you my killawatt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sorry to say that CP, but they seem to be fucking wimps!
> what shall the people say, that live in africa and the like?



I guess we are used to the luxuries we have here.


----------



## KieX (Jan 3, 2011)

It has been very busy weeks at work, so glad that with two extended weekends thanks to Christmas and New Year I finally got my farm online:



Spoiler






























And BoincTasks making sure they are all running properly:





There is still my other i7 at work and my sister's E6300 crunching too, just haven't figured out how to add them to BoincTasks.



Hopefully in a few days I'll find out what all 36 threads can do. If anyone is interested I was planning on creating a thread about WCG power consumption. If so let me know because it may involve me shipping my killawatt around the globe to get numbers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2011)

looks very nice KieX


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

That looks amazing KieX! I hope to someday get something set up like that


----------



## KieX (Jan 3, 2011)

Took ages to earn enough money and even longer to find time outside of work to build. Suppose there is always a reward big or small for anything one puts their efforts into.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice, don;t know what i'm worrying about my energy bills for when i see your setup


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I guess we are used to the luxuries we have here.



Indeed,and Humans can adapt on every situation,whether it be extreme poorness, or extreme richness


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 4, 2011)

Some great news, team! I have received my i7, and it's now just waiting on me to gather the funds to build that rig! It might take a while as other things in my life have top priority, but she shall run. Hopefully I don't delay as long as the fermi release! 

On a very positive note, I also built my parents rig today. I'll give you a cpu-z screenie for the specs. I've got her running from midnight to 2 pm CST on WCG, so don't be surprised if my PPD goes up. 

I've decided to give my main rig a rest for a day or two. Shut her down today, and probably won't power her back on until late Wednesday. I figured she deserved a rest after crunching for so long without a power down longer than two minutes.

Edit:

Time for the promised screenie!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Some great news, team! I have received my i7, and it's now just waiting on me to gather the funds to build that rig! It might take a while as other things in my life have top priority, but she shall run. Hopefully I don't delay as long as the fermi release!
> 
> On a very positive note, I also built my parents rig today. I'll give you a cpu-z screenie for the specs. I've got her running from midnight to 2 pm CST on WCG, so don't be surprised if my PPD goes up.
> 
> I've decided to give my main rig a rest for a day or two. Shut her down today, and probably won't power her back on until late Wednesday. I figured she deserved a rest after crunching for so long without a power down longer than two minutes.



Hey man, the i7's are great rigs! I just finished building mine actually


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey man, the i7's are great rigs! I just finished building mine actually
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/COMP/i7920.png



Very nice! I'm excited to start gathering my parts. Price is the main issue right now; what I want to do isn't cheap. 

Perhaps I'll tone down the wishlist...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

if you want help with finding good deals and such tell us what you need, then if we stumble upon something awesome we'll let you know


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you want help with finding good deals and such tell us what you need, then if we stumble upon something awesome we'll let you know



Keep on the look out for everything: motherboard, RAM, gfx card, etc. I do most of my shopping on Newegg, but I'm keeping an eye peeled on the b/s/t thread on here. I'll have to hold off on purchasing any new items for at least two weeks as the pay cycle just passed.

This is the reason I love this team so much. For people that don't interact personally, we're a very tight knit group!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Very nice! I'm excited to start gathering my parts. Price is the main issue right now; what I want to do isn't cheap.
> 
> Perhaps I'll tone down the wishlist...



Yeah, haha i had to tone down my list also. I originally wanted like $120 dollar mushkin ram and a $200 dollar evga board, but in the end i ended up with a $80 dollar asrock x58 board and a set of $65 dollar g skill ram. And to be honest it works great


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone have the slightest clue as to why the family-pc processor keeps revving up and down? It doesn't stay on full load running WCG, and I experienced this while installing other programs as well before running WCG. While running All CPU Meter, I notice the speed change by the constant peaks and valleys of the processor at work. Very strange as this doesn't happen on my main rig at all. Any input is helpful. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 4, 2011)

Set WGC to run at 100%.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 4, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Set WGC to run at 100%.



Spot on, thanks for the answer! I completely forgot to change it to 100% while configuring WCG. 

Edit: I've been spoiled on my CPU cooler on my main rig. The stock AMD fan is so dang LOUD I can barely hear myself think!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Spot on, thanks for the answer! I completely forgot to change it to 100% while configuring WCG.
> 
> Edit: I've been spoiled on my CPU cooler on my main rig. The stock AMD fan is so dang LOUD I can barely hear myself think!



Yeah, those things are VERY loud. Try using the amd heat pipe version cooler. Now that thing is even LOUDER.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry for blurry pic, cell


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 4, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Spot on, thanks for the answer! I completely forgot to change it to 100% while configuring WCG.
> 
> Edit: I've been spoiled on my CPU cooler on my main rig. The stock AMD fan is so dang LOUD I can barely hear myself think!



I have a Zalman 9500A you could have for $25 shipped.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for blurry pic, cell
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/P1010053.jpg



Products look amazing! Can't wait to see the finished loop


----------



## KieX (Jan 5, 2011)

Going to sell the AMD X6 this week. A work colleague will be getting it, and likely to join our team with it. He won't run it 24/7 but at least the team points should be similar.

Think I may use that money to get the new i7 2600K at the end of the month. Anybody seen any PPD results for it?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 5, 2011)

try using the calculator that is in one of the stickies, it'll give you a good idea of the average ppd


----------



## KieX (Jan 5, 2011)

silkstone said:


> try using the calculator that is in one of the stickies, it'll give you a good idea of the average ppd



They are meant to do more work per cycle than current i7. So although I can get an estimate for current i7 with the PPD calculator, I want to see if claims that a 3.4GHz Sandybridge is comparable to a 3.8GHz Nehalem are true or not.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

KieX said:


> Going to sell the AMD X6 this week. A work colleague will be getting it, and likely to join our team with it. He won't run it 24/7 but at least the team points should be similar.
> 
> Think I may use that money to get the new i7 2600K at the end of the month. Anybody seen any PPD results for it?



Now you're going to make me want to sell my i7 and go SB! Haha i need to stick with 1366 and eventually build another comp and have two rigs 

Good to know that x6 is gonna be used for the cause again! I enjoy selling stuff to people here who you know are going to put them to the casue rather then gaming.

I know i seen a TPF chart on the 2600k for folding, and they were much faster than a i7 but the i7 was also stock. I think it was a good 1 or 2 minutes faster though, but what do you expect being almost 2x the clock speed?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Now you're going to make me want to sell my i7 and go SB! Haha i need to stick with 1366 and eventually build another comp and have two rigs
> 
> Good to know that x6 is gonna be used for the cause again! I enjoy selling stuff to people here who you know are going to put them to the casue rather then gaming.
> 
> I know i seen a TPF chart on the 2600k for folding, and they were much faster than a i7 but the i7 was also stock. I think it was a good 1 or 2 minutes faster though, but what do you expect being almost 2x the clock speed?



Link for that TPF chart, please! With the introduction of the internet and "free speech" we need to know at least the source of claims/facts.


----------



## KieX (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Now you're going to make me want to sell my i7 and go SB! Haha i need to stick with 1366 and eventually build another comp and have two rigs
> 
> Good to know that x6 is gonna be used for the cause again! I enjoy selling stuff to people here who you know are going to put them to the casue rather then gaming.
> 
> I know i seen a TPF chart on the 2600k for folding, and they were much faster than a i7 but the i7 was also stock. I think it was a good 1 or 2 minutes faster though, but what do you expect being almost 2x the clock speed?



I think 95% of all the hardware I've sold or given away has gone to fellow crunchers or folders. Wouldn't have it any other way.

The main reason for wanting to replace stuff with SB is the lower electricity use and potentially more PPD combo. I ain't rich by any means, so need to save where I can to keep the farm going. But rather see results of SB on WCG before I commit.



mstenholm said:


> Link for that TPF chart, please! With the introduction of the internet and "free speech" we need to know at least the source of claims/facts.



http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1501/19/

(If you want to replace your hex we need to talk )


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Kiex got to me before it. For some reason it didn't show a update in my usercp and i didn't notice you posted.

I think ill keep my 920 actually, i don't care about electricity costs and if i need more PPD ill just add some gpus


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2011)

What is SB and 2600k?  Are we talking graphics cards and folding?  Sorry if I missed the explanation.

Thanks.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hahah really?

SB is sandy bridge, intel's newest chips that are being released on the 9th. the 2600k is their best chip on release day with the sandy bridge processors. It has been reported that the chip hit's 4.9ghz on air! With insane volts though.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2011)

KieX said:


> I think 95% of all the hardware I've sold or given away has gone to fellow crunchers or folders. Wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> The main reason for wanting to replace stuff with SB is the lower electricity use and potentially more PPD combo. I ain't rich by any means, so need to save where I can to keep the farm going. But rather see results of SB on WCG before I commit.
> 
> ...



What we have here is a crashed CPU OC'ed to 4.9 CHz. Show me some meaningful numbers.

Edit:
 Hell no I keep my hex. It's running 4.2 now at 1.28.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hahah really?
> 
> SB is sandy bridge, intel's newest chips that are being released on the 9th. the 2600k is their best chip on release day with the sandy bridge processors. It has been reported that the chip hit's 4.9ghz on air! With insane volts though.



Interesting.  I guess I'll be building another rig to replace the X4 940.  Don't see them anywhere on line except for a complete system at Microcenter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

Would anybody have any use for a AM3 Athlon II X2?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2011)

How much were you looking for on that CPU, CP? 

I have a PC build that I will be working on for a family member. It is not for WCG, but I would donate some of the parts from the old rig to WCG members if I got a deal on the CPU. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

theonedub said:


> How much were you looking for on that CPU, CP?
> 
> I have a PC build that I will be working on for a family member. It is not for WCG, but I would donate some of the parts from the old rig to WCG members if I got a deal on the CPU.
> 
> Thanks.



No cost bro, even if it's not for WCG, you've gave plenty to the team and the cause.  I just need a few weeks though, not sure how long you can wait.  I'm replacing it with a X6 with income tax.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> No cost bro, even if it's not for WCG, you've gave plenty to the team and the cause.  I just need a few weeks though, not sure how long you can wait.  I'm replacing it with a X6 with income tax.



Few weeks is fine, I am still getting a couple of the parts and eying a case as well. Just let me know when the time comes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Few weeks is fine, I am still getting a couple of the parts and eying a case as well. Just let me know when the time comes.



Will do.  If you see me say something about a X6 remind me, got a lot of shit on my mind.   Naw I'm sure I'll remember.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2011)

Since we can't really have a chat thread here (as it would probably be considered a spam thread - see WCG forum rules/faq's), I've started one over on General Nonsense - TPU's sister site devoted to all things off-topic for TPU.  

Linky - http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?t=4968


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2011)

Good move, now the OT comments have a home


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Since we can't really have a chat thread here (as it would probably be considered a spam thread - see WCG forum rules/faq's), I've started one over on General Nonsense - TPU's sister site devoted to all things off-topic for TPU.
> 
> Linky - http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?t=4968


i would like for TPU and GN to share the Member base, so an account on TPU will always be existant in the exact same form on GN


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would like for TPU and GN to share the Member base, so an account on TPU will always be existant in the exact same form on GN



I hear that and I assume Wiz had his reasons for doing this way.  It would have been nice to automatically have a logon set up on the GN site where your username would be reserved.  IDK.  On the plus site though, if had to modify the username you normally use when you joined TPU, it will probably be available on GN.  And you do have the option of having a completely different name if you like.  I can see how some people might prefer it that way.  Sometimes you pick a name when you're drunk, very young or whatever and wish you could change it but you're usually stuck with it.  I guess this gives such people the chance for a fresh start.  Again, IDK.

Anyway, stop on by.  We have cookies.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

I just bought an i7 2600k - got it from ebay so I hope it's legit.  I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I just bought an i7 2600k - got it from ebay so I hope it's legit.  I'll keep y'all posted.



Awesome bro! How much did you pay for it?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

$400.  I know it's higher than what it will retail for ($317), but I'm hoping it will be an engineering sample.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> $400.  I know it's higher than what it will retail for ($317), but I'm hoping it will be an engineering sample.



are enginerring samples better?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> are enginerring samples better?



No idea, but I've always wanted one - just for the epeen/geek factor.

Which mobo should I get?  I'm looking at the Asus P8P67.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> No idea, but I've always wanted one - just for the epeen/geek factor.
> 
> Which mobo should I get?  I'm looking at the Asus P8P67.



I have no clue. I know asus makes good boards so it probably wouldn't be a bad choice.

Does anyone wanna buy a OCZ ModXStream Pro 500w unit? It's powering my i7 and 8800's fine. It would be a decent PSU for a crunching machine


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

There's about 5 or 6 boards with that designation.  I got the middle of the road "pro" version.

Now I have to decide if I want to replace i7-950 with this, or start hunting around for the peripherals I need to build a whole new rig.  Cannabalizing the 950 looks like a good way to go at the moment.  I need to take a break right now.  Reaching for the wallet isn't really much of a work out but seems to tire you out none the less.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> There's about 5 or 6 boards with that designation.  I got the middle of the road "pro" version.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I want to replace i7-950 with this, or start hunting around for the peripherals I need to build a whole new rig.  Cannabalizing the 950 looks like a good way to go at the moment.  I need to take a break right now.  Reaching for the wallet isn't really much of a work out but seems to tire you out none the less.



Are the 2600k's that much better than the 950?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Are the 2600k's that much better than the 950?


Probably, but even if it's the same, TDP is 95W vs 130W.  When you're running 6 rigs (5 + laptop which was out of service for a while), that matters.  It will still be 8 threads so I won't lose any production.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

true true, its a smart move then


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)

Rig is down for wc assembly  will be back in a day or so :lockout:


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Rig is down for wc assembly  will be back in a day or so :lockout:



Awesome bro! Can't wait to see it


----------



## msgclb (Jan 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> $400.  I know it's higher than what it will retail for ($317), but I'm hoping it will be an engineering sample.



I believe the often quoted $317 for the 2600K is really what you'd pay per processor if you bought 1000 units. I currently believe you'll find the online retail to be around $370. We'll all find out on the 9th.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I believe the often quoted $317 for the 2600K is really what you'd pay per processor if you bought 1000 units. I currently believe you'll find the online retail to be around $370. We'll all find out on the 9th.



Yeah we will. Microcenter is selling them for $270 though.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah we will. Microcenter is selling them for $270 though.



Most if not all of their processors are in-store pickup only so if you're lucky to have one in your neighborhood then it's $270 + approximate $19 tax or $289. 
Maybe they will change their in-store policy only and sell it for $370.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Most if not all of their processors are in-store pickup only so if you're lucky to have one in your neighborhood then it's $270 + approximate $19 tax or $289.
> Maybe they will change their in-store policy only and sell it for $370.



Im not one of those lucky guys  Our closest micro center is like 5 hours away in Minneapolis.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah we will. Microcenter is selling them for $270 though.



It was the same deal with the i7-950's - in-store you could get for like $230 rather than $295 at the egg, but the nearest store is minimum 1.5 hours round trip and with my luck I'd get there and they'd be out of stock.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> It was the same deal with the i7-950's - in-store you could get for like $230 rather than $295 at the egg, but the nearest store is minimum 1.5 hours round trip and with my luck I'd get there and they'd be out of stock.



That's why you call ahead and make sure they have them in stock and tell them to put ur name on one


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> That's why you call ahead and make sure they have them in stock and tell them to put ur name on one



If I could trust them to do that I would probably do it.  I don't like driving up to north Jersey if I can avoid it but to save $70 or $80 bucks I would.  I just haven't had very good experiences with people, especially retail people, doing what they say they're going to do.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh here's someone who managed to get a 2600k and is folding on it.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...67-2600k-dedicated-bigadv-build-w-pics-2.html


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Oh here's someone who managed to get a 2600k and is folding on it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...67-2600k-dedicated-bigadv-build-w-pics-2.html



Nice. Since the LGA 1155 boards are only dual channel, memory won't be as much of an issue as with a 1366.  I could start out with just a couple of cheap 2gig sticks.  Hmmm.  Will have to give this some careful consideration.  If I use the stock heatsink (which requires a back plate), I would only need a psu and some dram.  I have a nice Antec sound insulated case that's just gathering dust at the moment.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Nice. Since the LGA 1155 boards are only dual channel, memory won't be as much of an issue as with a 1366.  I could start out with just a couple of cheap 2gig sticks.  Hmmm.  Will have to give this some careful consideration.  If I use the stock heatsink (which requires a back plate), I would only need a psu and some dram.  I have a nice Antec sound insulated case that's just gathering dust at the moment.



1156 coolers fit as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good don! Whats the total length of the rad? Would it fit at the top?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)

its a 3x120mm rad 

theres only 2x120mm fans slots in the top, and the spacing is all wrong, so had to drill some holes myself for the rad


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its a 3x120mm rad
> 
> theres only 2x120mm fans slots in the top, and the spacing is all wrong, so had to drill some holes myself for the rad



Yeah i know, i was thinking about a rs360 kit and modding the top of my lexa. How much room is there with the whole rad sitting ontop of your case?


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2011)

Finally found a trusty source of information on the i7 2600K for WCG:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=264579

Seems like it's the new PPD/Watt king. 4k for 100+something Watts.

I need to start saving on Watts, so if any crunchers are looking for i7 920 PM me for special deals


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah i know, i was thinking about a rs360 kit and modding the top of my lexa. How much room is there with the whole rad sitting ontop of your case?



not really sure where you're gettin 

im guessing that the insides of our cases are pretty much the same?

you would need to have the rad on the outside no matter if its a thin or thick rad like mine, and yes im 99%sure that you can mod the top for a triple rad, if you want then go to www.mnpctech.com
he has schematics over triple and dual rads in actual size, so if you have a printer you can print it out, then cut out the "rad" and place it on top of your case then you can see if it fits 



KieX said:


> Finally found a trusty source of information on the i7 2600K for WCG:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=264579
> 
> Seems like it's the new PPD/Watt king. 4k for 100+something Watts.
> ...



id take that chip if i had the money, im sure david was looking for one?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not really sure where you're gettin
> 
> im guessing that the insides of our cases are pretty much the same?
> 
> ...




Yeah that's what i was wondering, if a 360 would fit on top if i modded it. I couldn't mount the rad inside the case?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Finally found a trusty source of information on the i7 2600K for WCG:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=264579
> 
> Seems like it's the new PPD/Watt king. 4k for 100+something Watts.
> ...



120 W at stock clock and plus 4 K. Hmm time to put together a summer rig. Sure beats my 200 W at similar production.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)

i wouldnt even try to mount it inside the case  bc you need fans to push air through the rad, and you prolly wouldnt be able to mount the fans on the rad bc of the mb


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> 120 W at stock clock and plus 4 K. Hmm time to put together a summer rig. Sure beats my 200 W at similar production.



My thoughts exactly. Less heat in summer and if I replace all my rigs, half the monthly electricity.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i wouldnt even try to mount it inside the case  bc you need fans to push air through the rad, and you prolly wouldnt be able to mount the fans on the rad bc of the mb



Well, a 120mm would fit i think, and the only one i'd be worried about is the middle fan. The front fan will be in the 5.25 drive bay and wouldn't hit anything


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

is there a problem with the free-dc site?  I can't get the team page to load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Loading fine for me.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Loading fine for me.



Yeah.  It just seems to be firefox.  I think it might be one of the plug-ins.  I've been having a lot of problems lately with it.  But I haven't changed anything recently and just started having a problem with the free-dc page loading.  Hmmmm.  IDK.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone here crunch with their laptop 24/7?

I'm doing that at the moment, but i'm a little worried about the screen. I've seen people whose screens have (growing) black circles of dead pixels and from research it seems to caused by magnetic fields. So I keep my laptop open rather than close it, does anyone have any idea how strong the EM field is from the laptop components? as i'd much rather have it crunching while closed.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

if you mean electro-magnetic radiation, I doubt that is the reason.  I'm pretty sure that all computing devices still have to be FCC certified so even for machines marketed overseas I would guess that since the design is the same as what they sell in the US, they would have the same specs as far as EMF goes.  If it's a model that's not sold in the US, then I guess there wouldn't be any limits unless imposed by your country, but since every pixel is hard wired, I don't see how EMF would cause any problems.  I guess if a fluctuating field was strong enough it could induce a small current in the wiring of the LCD panel, but even that is hard to imagine.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

I just did some more research on the topic and there seem to be 3 theories, (strong) magnetic fields, Pressure and water. so i guess keeping it closed is ok, so long as i don't place anything on top of it.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2011)

When I crunch on my laptop and want the screen down (not shut b/c it puts it in standby) I stick something between the monitor and trackpad- usually its between a deck of cards or a bluray/DVD case. I also do not put anything on top of it at all and water does come within a foot of it.

I dont run it 24/7, just 4-8hrs/day. Im hesitant to run it at load for longer since I have seen the internals and don't think that it is really up for it cooling wise.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2011)

theonedub said:


> When I crunch on my laptop and want the screen down (not shut b/c it puts it in standby) I stick something between the monitor and trackpad- usually its between a deck of cards or a bluray/DVD case. I also do not put anything on top of it at all and water does come within a foot of it.
> 
> I dont run it 24/7, just 4-8hrs/day. Im hesitant to run it at load for longer since I have seen the internals and don't think that it is really up for it cooling wise.



There's a setting in the advanced power section of Windows that should let you close the lid without going into standby.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2011)

I know, I just dont want to disable it because outside of WCG I prefer it to go to standby when I shut it


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, well I guess that makes sense then. lol


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)

I crunch on my laptop (Dell XPS w/ i5 560) and have it set to turn the monitor off but not go into sleep mode. Works great!!!

Okay new CPU (i7 970):
Idle temps @ 4.0GHz:






Crunching at the same:


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

your idle temps are lower than my room temp.  you must have a window open or sumptin.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for your responses, i guess i don't need to fret about having the lid closed. i have 2 power profiles. one when on batteries (and WCG doesn't run) and one for when plugged in. i don't mind it not shutting down when closing the lid plugged in, as if i wanted to switch it off, i can just press the button. I'm gonna keep my lappy running 24/7 crunching now


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> your idle temps are lower than my room temp.  you must have a window open or sumptin.



They do run cold but in this case there is water on 

Nice one there Hammer. They run 4.2 like a breeze. Mine needs 1.27, but I run it at 1.28.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah.  It just seems to be firefox.  I think it might be one of the plug-ins.  I've been having a lot of problems lately with it.  But I haven't changed anything recently and just started having a problem with the free-dc page loading.  Hmmmm.  IDK.



I swithced to Opera a few months back, can't be happier.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I swithced to Opera a few months back, can't be happier.



Google chrome is also a nice browser. I tried firefox, better than IE, but still meh! I haven't tried Opera yet, but if i have any issues with chrome, that would be my next choice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Google chrome is also a nice browser. I tried firefox, better than IE, but still meh! I haven't tried Opera yet, but if i have any issues with chrome, that would be my next choice.



I was reading that it was the fastest browser, etc.  So I tried it and it is really fast dude!


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was reading that it was the fastest browser, etc.  So I tried it and it is really fast dude!



I also love how simple it is and that it shows you the most visited (by yourself) webpages on first opening it, rather than going to a pre-defined homepage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I also love how simple it is and that it shows you the most visited (by yourself) webpages on first opening it, rather than going to a pre-defined homepage.



Yes, I truly love it dude.  Fast and simple.   I also love the "speed dial"


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes, I truly love it dude.  Fast and simple.   I also love the "speed dial"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/Capture295.jpg



Haha Kudos, i'll have to try opera next time i re-format

Which came first?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Tpu!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tpu!



Good answer CP


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Good answer CP



oops, i just noticed what was on screen....thankfully the thumbnail for the router settings are too small to make out. i forgot to check before


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> oops, i just noticed what was on screen....thankfully the thumbnail for the router settings are too small to make out. i forgot to check before



zoom and enhance!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Good answer CP



Thank you sir, it was a wild guess


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2011)

I wish i hadn't taken a year off crunching. i used to be in the top 50 or so when TPU started now i'm 129th 

I can't wait till i get back to work and i get some of those computers up and running. I'm thinking about trying to get the network admin to put it on the 100 or so computers we have at the school i work. All the computers are clients that connect directly to a single server which load up programs for them all tho i believe the clients do all the CPU work.
Does anyone have any advice on installing WCG/bionic on networks?
Having 50-100 computers running 6hrs a day seems like such a waste of cpu power.

Oh, antoher quick question regarding my laptop. having it run at 100% load 24/7 should be ok, right? or should i expect stuff to start failing after a few months? Would it be safer to turn it down to 80 or 90% load?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I wish i hadn't taken a year off crunching. i used to be in the top 50 or so when TPU started now i'm 129th
> 
> I can't wait till i get back to work and i get some of those computers up and running. I'm thinking about trying to get the network admin to put it on the 100 or so computers we have at the school i work. All the computers are clients that connect directly to a single server which load up programs for them all tho i believe the clients do all the CPU work.
> Does anyone have any advice on installing WCG/bionic on networks?
> ...



[ION] installed BOINC on some at his school, maybe he can guide you on this?

As far as your laptop, I have never crunched on one so I'll leave that up to those who do/have and can give you some better advise.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are the current scores for my host machines - the q9450 and second 1090T are in use during the day and I have WCG set to suspend - which is why the daily numbers are so low.






Since I need DDR3 memory and have to shut down one of the machines in place of the i2600k (will have parts by Wed.), I guess the clear choice is the first 1090T.  Both #'s 1 and 2 crunch 24/7, so the numbers should be a fair comparison.  Also, the i7 is at 3.6ghz and the X6 is at 3.9 I think. Since the 2600k should be even better than the 950, it's a no-brainer.

edit - plus, the X6 has a Hydro 70 cooler - another reason to use that case, memory and PSU.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> [ION] installed BOINC on some at his school, maybe he can guide you on this?
> 
> As far as your laptop, I have never crunched on one so I'll leave that up to those who do/have and can give you some better advise.



Honestly, it was a bit of a pain.  I dedicated 2 lunch periods to installing and configuring BOINC independently on 25 different machines.  Worth it though.

On another note, as I'm guessing you have noticed, the farm is back up from winter break.

I also hope to be much more active on the forums now 

And I've had a slight change to my setup.  The T400 has been retired and permanently replaced with the following:




A Lenovo Thinkpad W500 with a 2.8ghz C2D and 6GB of RAM.

I've also added another system for now, a 1.7ghz Pentium M that is currently residing at school.  I've been granted permission by the IT guy to leave it there as a private FTP server and take advantage of their 1mb/sec upload speed 

How have you guys been for the past ~3 weeks?  Had a good time?  Added any new machines?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2011)

i Believe that everything at the school i work is installed over network. The only way to actually install anything on the machines is to log in as administrator rather than over the network. But, all students using the computers log in over the network, so installing it on individual machines would be worthless. I'm sure i'll figure something out tho.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

The way we do things is every computer is a member of the domain.  So you log in to the individual computers, and all programs are installed and run from the local computer.  And all actions take place on the local CPU.  It's just the files that are kept on the central server


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad to see everything is back up and running, Ion. It's a very generous PPD boost for the team 

My parent's computer is SPANKING mine, almost doubling the amount of work in about half the available crunch time. My main rig averages about 5k PPD running 24/7, while the parental computer runs for 14 hours and averages 6k PPD.

I now know that my rig is only second best in the house  It's fine though, my parents deserve an awesome machine. I have to give them credit, they're awesome for allowing me to use their computer for some part time crunching.

Keep up the good work, everyone!

Edit:



silkstone said:


> I wish i hadn't taken a year off crunching. i used to be in the top 50 or so when TPU started now i'm 129th
> 
> I can't wait till i get back to work and i get some of those computers up and running. I'm thinking about trying to get the network admin to put it on the 100 or so computers we have at the school i work. All the computers are clients that connect directly to a single server which load up programs for them all tho i believe the clients do all the CPU work.
> Does anyone have any advice on installing WCG/bionic on networks?
> ...



As far as your laptop goes, you'll be fine running it full load 24/7. The only reason I retired mine is because of a horrible power connection. I'm not willing to spend money to fix something that'd cost more than it's really worth, especially when it only averaged 600 points a day and 2 - 3 results a day as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Gotta love quad cores eh? 

I'm rather glad to have the farm going again as well.  Even the new laptop wasn't enough to keep me in my place, I kept getting overtaken :/

Now I'm closing in on being top-2000 in all three categories (runtime, results, and points)


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> The way we do things is every computer is a member of the domain.  So you log in to the individual computers, and all programs are installed and run from the local computer.  And all actions take place on the local CPU.  It's just the files that are kept on the central server



That sounds kinda like our setup but i haven't used them much too know. Each user can log onto the domain which will then load all the programs and whatnot. There is no way to modify installed programs while logged on to the domain and it must be done at the server as far as i can tell. however all programs are run using the client's cpu. I have no idea whether the loaded programs (office, AV, etc) are stored server side or locally.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd ask the IT guy if there is one.  Normally, it would be a bit hard to get this setup I think, but I'm friends with the IT guy where I go.  It's very clear that he has more work than he can reasonably do, so I help with some.  And in exchange I get special privileges


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2011)

There is but he's a moron, he initially tried to make a 100 computer network all wifi. Using a single g-type router.

On the plus side, i got our two dual-core 2.5ghz running wcg that are in the teachers room. they should be up 5-6hrs a day and be able to contribute some.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

The guy we have here is very competent, but he's also enrolled in college, so doesn't have a lot of time.

Glad to hear that you have those going 

EDIT:  Just saw this:


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2011)

Well.. here's 2/3 parts of my X6 replacement since i7 2600K aren't in stock in local shops atm 






My numbers will take a dip since I'm replacing a i7 920 too. Once I get it running I'll post what electricity it consumes and what kind of PPD it produces. I'm hoping this will cut my electricity costs.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, what has been happening recently with your setup(s)?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what has been happening recently with your setup(s)?



In a galaxy far far away ......


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> In a galaxy far far away ......



 

Dude, I've been gone for a while....


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what has been happening recently with your setup(s)?



I started a farm-on-shelves setup inspired by BuckNasty. 3 i7's, 1 AMD X6, 1 i5 760 and the relentless E6300. The problem as always is that i7's put out a lot of heat into tiny room and electricity costs too much. So now that SandyBridge promises to cut the power whilst keeping the PPD starting to sell my farm to upgrade to new platform. Just so that electicity is more affordable and heat doesn't kill me in summer. Thankfully i7 hold their value so upgrading is not too expensive, and I'd get that money back in running costs anyway.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

KieX said:


> I started a farm-on-shelves setup inspired by BuckNasty. 3 i7's, 1 AMD X6, 1 i5 760 and the relentless E6300. The problem as always is that i7's put out a lot of heat into tiny room and electricity costs too much. So now that SandyBridge promises to cut the power whilst keeping the PPD starting to sell my farm to upgrade to new platform. Just so that electicity is more affordable and heat doesn't kill me in summer. Thankfully i7 hold their value so upgrading is not too expensive, and I'd get that money back in running costs anyway.



Ahh, thanks for catching me up.

I think you certainly would.  The power usage of the new SB chips is remarkable, even at absurd clock speeds

I think I could probably start crunching again on my desktop if I sold it for a SB setup.  Parents don't like the high power consumption, that should solve it.  Or maybe I could see if a friend wants to "borrow" it


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone else seen any strange system utilization when running Beta units for WCG? 

I happened to be on my desktop when it picked up a high priority Beta WU and it was really making my computer act strange. CPU usage started to drop to 82% and peak at 94%, RAM usage started spiking back and forth from 3gb-3.2gb used, and the instance of FF I was running turned into an intermittent slide show. 

After watching it for about 15mins I decided to abort the WU and opt out of Beta testing. Once I dropped the WU, the computer was back to normal- 100% usage, 3gb flat RAM used, and FF operating normal. I know Beta units can be temper-mental, but I didn't think it would be that bad.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never had any issues out of 57 beta WUs processed on a variety of different systems/platforms.  That is very strange I must say.

When I only had 2GB of RAM in my laptop, I would have issues where it would approach 2GB of usage, CPU usage would plummet, the computer would go unresponsive, memory usage would drop ~600MB, and then things would go back to normal


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think my particular case is memory related as I have 7GB of RAM in this computer. I didnt want 4GB of RAM to limit this system since it runs so much DC. 

Its just odd, but I have only had 5 beta WUs and this is the only one I have seen running. Maybe someone else has seen something similar.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I doubt it's memory-related.  Since I upgraded to 6GB, everything has been perfect


----------



## KieX (Jan 11, 2011)

Got my first Beta WU coming up in the queue. Will let you know if I see similar thing with with it dub.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

Keep us posted 

Strangely, I haven't gotten any Beta WUs in quite a while....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

OK guys, I've recruited a new member.  His WCG name is marlow.durbin and he's going to be crunching on a stock-clocked i5 750.  I've invited him to check out the forums, we'll see if he accepts


----------



## twilyth (Jan 11, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> OK guys, I've recruited a new member.  His WCG name is marlow.durbin and he's going to be crunching on a stock-clocked i5 750.  I've invited him to check out the forums, we'll see if he accepts



I'll keep an eye out.  Thanks.

I've missed a few people who joined in Dec so I'm going to update the welcome thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> OK guys, I've recruited a new member.  His WCG name is marlow.durbin and he's going to be crunching on a stock-clocked i5 750.  I've invited him to check out the forums, we'll see if he accepts



Good job Kai.

Welcome aboard marlow!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2011)

So I thought I would see what the temps were at stock clocks for the 970 and was nicely surprised:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 11, 2011)

HammerON said:


> So I thought I would see what the temps were at stock clocks for the 970 and was nicely surprised:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110111/Capture017712.jpg



VERY cool for an I7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice hammer


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 11, 2011)

Can someone help me out?? :|  I get the same error everytime i login the client. :*(


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job Kai.
> 
> Welcome aboard marlow!


Thank you, I hope he stays with us 


Hms1193 said:


> Can someone help me out?? :|  I get the same error everytime i login the client. :*(
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4408/1112011114111pm.jpg



First, go to the Advanced view.  Then check the messages.  Then go to Projects, select World Community Grid, and click "Update".

This is by far the highest PPD that I've ever seen from my laptop:




Not bad


----------



## KieX (Jan 11, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> Can someone help me out?? :|  I get the same error everytime i login the client. :*(
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4408/1112011114111pm.jpg



Has that been happening over a few days? Sometimes you need to wait to midnight server update to receive. One thing you can try is using an older version of BOINC
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php

Go into advanced view and let us know what error messages appear in the log.

EDIT: Seems Kai beat me to it lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

I just checked, I'm getting work on my two laptops & the six systems @ school that I can remote into.  Not sure about the others, I don't have Teamviewer on them


----------



## KieX (Jan 11, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I just checked, I'm getting work on my two laptops & the six systems @ school that I can remote into.  Not sure about the others, I don't have Teamviewer on them



I've had this problem everytime I've tried linux. Server won't feed any WU's till the midnight update even though everything is setup fine. Only seems to happen on first installs sometimes, so thought worth asking if it's only now or if it's been happening a few days.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

Really...that's odd.  I ran Ubuntu exclusively on my laptop for a while and had no issues at all...


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now it's working. :O 

There was some stuff downloading in the Transfer Tab, The Project started "Running" after the downloads finished.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome 
So is this the system in your specs?


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 11, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome
> So is this the system in your specs?



Yep! Same rig with the CPU running at 3.6Ghz 24/7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> Yep! Same rig with the CPU running at 3.6Ghz 24/7.



That'll get you some nice PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

That it certainly will, Lynnfield CPUs are quite nice (speaking from experience )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Guys, there is now a tech assistance thread like the F@H peeps have.  Check it out:

 WCG Tech Assistance Thread


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!  That should be very helpful!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree.  It's easier to assist in that thread than in a thread that has 100+ pages of random stuff.  Keeps the issues isolated and makes it easier for members to assist.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Definitely.  We many not have a lot of issues, but it certainly can't hurt to have a thread just for them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep.  Thread should have a nice turnout.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

By the way guys, my X6 has been crunching at 3.8GHz for about 1.5 days now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh excellent.  Using it to heat the room now?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok here soon i will be starting crunching again 24/7 full time. I have a athlon X2 4200+ (Windsor) CPU on the way, I have 768MB DDR2 and a ATI X300 PCIex card. At stock clocks What kinda point would i get with this setup?


----------



## KieX (Jan 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok here soon i will be starting crunching again 24/7 full time. I have a athlon X2 4200+ (Windsor) CPU on the way, I have 768MB DDR2 and a ATI X300 PCIex card. At stock clocks What kinda point would i get with this setup?



Good to have you here 

There is a PPD estimator tool in this thread:
 Simple WCG PPD Estimator


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yea i didnt crunch long. (about 3-5 days before i had PC issues) But now that im building a low wattage PC for HTPC then i want to to crunch 24/7 while its not being used to watch videos


*EDIT*

Ok which number is the number you score by? WCG or BIONC?

It says my 2200mhz CPU will get 3740 PPD WCG and 534 BIONC


----------



## KieX (Jan 13, 2011)

BOINC points is what we normally go by (WCG divided by 7).

Edit: The projects run in low priority so it may not impact video performance at all so may be worth testing them together.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well even tho its a low number. it will contribute some way right?


----------



## KieX (Jan 13, 2011)

Definitely, every number counts. What matters to the universities and labs doing the research is the number of work units being done. No idea how many that is for your PPD, but you certainly do help whatever amount of work you contribute.

Plus if it's low wattage then it's not something like Pentium 4 that does low PPD whilst costing a lot to run.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

Its a 350W PSU with a 89W CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

@ion

Yep, using it to heat my room even more. .


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well even tho its a low number. it will contribute some way right?


Absolutely 
As I am fond of saying when people are unsure if crunching on older hardware is "worth it", I have a 1.7ghz PentM that crunches day in & day out for 175 PPD 


Chicken Patty said:


> @ion
> 
> Yep, using it to heat my room even more. .



Ahh, I see.  Computers are great for that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 14, 2011)

Just to inform the team, i have to cut down my output a little, we had to pay 1400€ extra this year, used 11000KWH in worth of 2400€,all in all, which i used about 75€, a month from,the last 12 months.  shutted down the e6750 and clocked down the Q9550 to 3.7 and 1.3v, because i was using 700w continously before (got a killawatt to find that out)

clocked down the 955 too, and will be back with the x6 hopefully soon.
gonna take down the 939 3800+ then too, as that saves be 200w with the e6750

my aunt luckily saved our ass monetary wise, even if i dont like her otherwise...
geeez... what dont you take on you for the team !


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

That's totally understandable, thank you for letting us know


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Just to inform the team, i have to cut down my output a little, we had to pay 1400€ extra this year, used 11000KWH in worth of 2400€,all in all, which i used about 75€, a month from,the last 12 months.  shutted down the e6750 and clocked down the Q9550 to 3.7 and 1.3v, because i was using 700w continously before (got a killawatt to find that out)
> 
> clocked down the 955 too, and will be back with the x6 hopefully soon.
> gonna take down the 939 3800+ then too, as that saves be 200w with the e6750
> ...



Yeah, it can get expensive.  I rationalize it right now because I figure it helps with my oil heating bill, but I can't actually prove that.  Also, I have a watt meter on the psu for one rig (x4 940) and boinc makes the needle go from a little over 100 watts to a solid 200 watts.  At about 20 cents per kwhr, that's not to bad, but with 5 rigs, it adds up.  So I also keep a sharp eye on my electric bill.

It makes you envy the people with solar panels - assuming they got them subsidized.  It not worth it otherwise - at least not for me.

Anyway.  It's all good man.  It's DEFINITELY not worth worrying about.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 14, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, it can get expensive.  I rationalize it right now because I figure it helps with my oil heating bill, but I can't actually prove that.  Also, I have a watt meter on the psu for one rig (x4 940) and boinc makes the needle go from a little over 100 watts to a solid 200 watts.  At about 20 cents per kwhr, that's not to bad, but with 5 rigs, it adds up.  So I also keep a sharp eye on my electric bill.
> 
> It makes you envy the people with solar panels - assuming they got them subsidized.  It not worth it otherwise - at least not for me.
> 
> Anyway.  It's all good man.  It's DEFINITELY not worth worrying about.


yeah, my 955 also pulls nearly exactly 100w more from idle to load, from 280 to 389... the 4870x2 is a real killer in idle, but i like it too much to whine over the consumption 
im just gonna take it easy on crunching the next time, and will only lower my output so far,that each rig is at maximum W/Output efficiency


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

I understand completely, my i7 setup pulls 119w when idle, but when I load up WCG it jumps to 269w and when the FAH-GPU client is started as well it goes up to 350w.  Not fun.  Doesn't help that I have a sloppy OC on the CPU & a 9600GT for PhysX


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

It's in the 20's(F) here so I opened up the windows to let my computer heat the room/cool my computer down. I'll up the clocks once the room finally cools down(it's like 80 in hear..).


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Excellent idea, harness nature to your advantage 

I tried that, but with only a ~60w heat output the room got damn cold


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 14, 2011)

My i7@load 4.2GHz @1.3V Vcore pulls upto 120W with 3GPU clients fully throttled. This is measured by gigabyte software though!!

Ion, how did u measure your power consumption? Killawatt??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Just to inform the team, i have to cut down my output a little, we had to pay 1400€ extra this year, used 11000KWH in worth of 2400€,all in all, which i used about 75€, a month from,the last 12 months.  shutted down the e6750 and clocked down the Q9550 to 3.7 and 1.3v, because i was using 700w continously before (got a killawatt to find that out)
> 
> clocked down the 955 too, and will be back with the x6 hopefully soon.
> gonna take down the 939 3800+ then too, as that saves be 200w with the e6750
> ...



Do what you gotta do bro, you can only crunch as long as you are able to man.   You've done an amazing job!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 14, 2011)

dustyshiv said:


> My i7@load 4.2GHz @1.3V Vcore pulls upto 120W with 3GPU clients fully throttled. This is measured by gigabyte software though!!
> 
> Ion, how did u measure your power consumption? Killawatt??



dont even start to believe that

an i7 overclocked to those speeds pulls at least 150w alone, then comes hdd's and such, thats another 20-50w, and if you have medium/highend gpu's thats atleast 100W PER card


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry guys..I'm out for the night. I forgot to bring the distilled water with me and I'm at the bottom of the reservoir so I have to shut off for the night. 24/7 crunching starts tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

dustyshiv said:


> My i7@load 4.2GHz @1.3V Vcore pulls upto 120W with 3GPU clients fully throttled. This is measured by gigabyte software though!!
> 
> Ion, how did u measure your power consumption? Killawatt??



Yep, we borrowed a killawatt from some friends.

Conclusion: laptop crunching rocks.  ~700 PPD for 29w?  I think so 
And GPU-based DC projects are the hardest on power


----------



## KieX (Jan 14, 2011)

My killawatt reads 230W for i7 3.8@1.23v and an idle 8400GS. My electricity bill concurs too, so I don't really trust software power meters anymore.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

I've found Lenovo's utility on my Thinkpad to be reasonably accurate


----------



## silkstone (Jan 15, 2011)

My electricity bills are kinda silly each month at the moment too, i'm not sure how much crunching will affect them. so I'm crunching 24/7 on my laptop, which gets almost the same ppd as my desktop, then i set up 2x dual-cores (2.8ghz) at work to crunch. Hopefully that should keep my PPD up. I think i'm averaging close to 2.5k PPD now. I've been looking to undervolt my video-card to save on power while it idles, but i'm not sure how much energy going from 1.2v down to 1.0v would save on a 4850.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

Laptops are typically very efficient in terms of PPD/W

OK team, I have some bad news and some good news.  The bad news is that most of the systems running WCG at school seem to have been turned off for the weekend.  If I remote into my school-hosted laptop, I can ping a few of them, but pings to most of the computers time out.  So my PPD will be down to a couple PentDCs, my W500, and my i7 part-time (see below) until Tuesday AM.

The good news is that I've been given permission to crunch part-time again on my i7 (I'd guess probably 8-12 hours a day most days).






I've also dispatched an email to James, and if he replies in the affirmative (that he can get me a list of all of the usernames at school) I'm halfway to getting the Mac Minis going.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck Ion. 

Hopefully one day you'll have a real farm once life goes your way eh? I wish I could output that much. Dang car and needing repairs....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks.  Even if the Macs only run when not in use, that's another ~5-6k PPD easy.  More like 7 or 8k if they run 24/7

Oh yes.  Definitely.  I'd love to have a half-dozen of whatever the upper-mainstream systems of the day are


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

I should hopefully be taking the X2 offline for a X4 soon enough. Then maybe making the X2 into a HTPC/Cruncher


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cool indeed.  Will this be an upgrade for Lauren's system?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

Indeed. Only reason I haven't done it yet was because I'm about to change jobs/fixing my car.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

That makes sense, I haven't done it because I don't have the money to pay for it or any ability to power it


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

I haven't had a computation error in a while...I wonder if it's the undervolting or the hate between HPF2 and Windows x64


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I haven't had a computation error in a while...I wonder if it's the undervolting or the hate between HPF2 and Windows x64
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110115/computationerror.png



Can't remember which one but one of my rigs can't run that project, errors each one.  ..and trust me, it's not stability problems.


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 15, 2011)

Got the temps on my Xeon under control. Put it back online crunching yesterday!


----------



## Bow (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't remember which one but one of my rigs can't run that project, errors each one.  ..and trust me, it's not stability problems.


It's weird, because it's done HPF2 fine until now.  I'll see how it goes, and pull it off HPF2 if needed.


garyinhere said:


> Got the temps on my Xeon under control. Put it back online crunching yesterday!



Excellent!

So WCG on the Macs almost certainly isn't happening.  James was afraid that giving me a list of every single username could pose a security risk (why I don't know, but that's what he said) and he was afraid that WCG could do bad things to the Macs in terms of temperatures (he figures they aren't exactly designed for extended load).  So that's a shame, but I'm going to see what else I can find to get crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep us posted ion.


Gary, thanks for taking your time to fix the problem and putting it back to crunch bro.


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally got some time today to play with the i7 2600K. Think I found a sweetspot:



i7 920 | i7 2600K
3.8GHz| 4.6GHz
~230 Watt |~160 Watt
82C Load | 72C Load

It seems you quickly loose the half power consumption estimates as soon as you overclock. But 10C and 70W less for Sandybridge seems very nice for multiple cruncher setups. If the sell value of your current crunchers make the upgrade affordable I'd highly recommend it, as you'd probably get that money back through electricity bill savings.

Oh, yes.. that means this is +1 cruncher


----------



## theonedub (Jan 16, 2011)

^ I wonder if its as big a difference when compared to Lynnfield setups. I need to grab a Kill-a-Watt already- if only I didnt miss them whenever they go on sale


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)

theonedub said:


> ^ I wonder if its as big a difference when compared to Lynnfield setups. I need to grab a Kill-a-Watt already- if only I didnt miss them whenever they go on sale



Yeah those things are definitely quite useful. I bought mine ages ago and after seeing everything round the house I chucked it away and forgot about it  But yeah now anything I plug in needs to be tested. Too easy for costs to spiral out of control otherwise.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 16, 2011)

I may be using more watts, but at least its nice and cool




It is -16F tonight


----------



## hat (Jan 16, 2011)

Expect more points from me, coming soon. I just pushed my E2160 further, from 2.4GHz to 3GHz. The power supply that was in there was holding it back... the new one is taking it to places it couldn't reach before.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

KieX said:


> Finally got some time today to play with the i7 2600K. Think I found a sweetspot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So basically your SB chip is 800mhz higher clocked than my Lynnfield and draws 90w less.

What GPU is this with?

That's simply astonishing....wow.  All I can say.


theonedub said:


> ^ I wonder if its as big a difference when compared to Lynnfield setups. I need to grab a Kill-a-Watt already- if only I didnt miss them whenever they go on sale


I don't have a lot of results for my i7 860, but I measured it at ~250w with the CPU @ 100% and an idle GTX260 @ 3.8ghz
At stock clocks (2.93 b/c of turbo) I think it was ~180 or 190w load w/ the GTX260 idle


hat said:


> Expect more points from me, coming soon. I just pushed my E2160 further, from 2.4GHz to 3GHz. The power supply that was in there was holding it back... the new one is taking it to places it couldn't reach before.



Cheers


----------



## KieX (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> So basically your SB chip is 800mhz higher clocked than my Lynnfield and draws 90w less.
> 
> What GPU is this with?
> 
> ...



Running it with a cheapo 8400GS for low power and no noise and a Gold certified PSU to try squeeze the efficicency. Need to look at the Flash on Sata thing mentioned on another thread, I've got a "reduce electricity waste" kind of mood.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahh, so I guess our comparisons aren't strictly speaking accurate.  I had my "green" GTX260 & an 80+ bronze PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

My X6 and X2 were offline most of the day today, X2 had Ethernet cable come off, that's back on now.  The X6 was off, kept locking up.  Just left it off and now it's fine.  We'll monitor it closely.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw that you had no points for FAH the past few updates--glad to hear it's resolved


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 17, 2011)

I just swapped out PSU's on my main rig. I believe something came loose on the old PSU as I was hearing a horrendous sound last night when trying to sleep. When the PSU's were swapped, I happened upon a small screw with no idea where it happened to drop from, my main guess being my old PSU (although how it happened, I still haven't figured it out).

My main rig is now up and running again, this time with a 600W Corsair PSU. That damn screw woke me up from a deep slumber, and I'm one of those people where a tornado can crash through the house and I'd ask what happened the next morning. Hopefully I can try and salvage the old PSU as it still supplied juice to my rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm almost certainly adding another system soon, please check out this thread and toss down your opinion on which one


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

All 25 PentDCs are now going again as of this morning & I fixed the issue with the PentM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> All 25 PentDCs are now going again as of this morning & I fixed the issue with the PentM



Whoop whoop!


----------



## KieX (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, after a very promising start with SandyBridge doing 4K in less than a full day I'm now looking at a bunch of silicone 

Either the motherboard has crapped out on me, or even worse, I've killed the CPU. Seriously hope it's the first. Will be going back tomorrow to shop see if they will RMA my board and test my CPU on another.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

KieX said:


> Well, after a very promising start with SandyBridge doing 4K in less than a full day I'm now looking at a bunch of silicone
> 
> Either the motherboard has crapped out on me, or even worse, I've killed the CPU. Seriously hope it's the first. Will be going back tomorrow to shop see if they will RMA my board and test my CPU on another.



Dammit dude   What's it doing?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2011)

Sh*t.


----------



## KieX (Jan 18, 2011)

Started BSOD'ing so thought it was because I was going light on the voltage. So upped them slowly till I reached the "max safe" volts as per the few other users of Sandybridge. But it kept crashing over and over again. Now it won't even load an installation CD at full defaults. 

Changed everything sequentially to rule out things one by one. But then the Motherboard's backup BIOS kept reflashing the main one. And now.. nothing can't do anything but look at BIOS. This might be the last time I jump onto a new platform that hasn't been thoroughly tested by the community.

But damn, when it was working it was looking like a 6K+ PPD combo.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Whoop whoop!


The HDD in the PentM seems to have died...not what I was expecting TBH.

I talked with James, and apparently the school can actually stand to make money from running WCG.  Apparently they can claim $500 tax deductions for "charitable donations" and he thinks he can make WCG count for this.  If that is the case, it would be very cool indeed 


KieX said:


> Well, after a very promising start with SandyBridge doing 4K in less than a full day I'm now looking at a bunch of silicone
> 
> Either the motherboard has crapped out on me, or even worse, I've killed the CPU. Seriously hope it's the first. Will be going back tomorrow to shop see if they will RMA my board and test my CPU on another.


Oh wow, neither of those are even remotely good options.  I hope you haven't killed the CPU either, that would be expensive


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2011)

Hopefully it was just the board of yours and not the proc! but even if it was, we probably have something in common...
nothing is sure till now, but the chances are good that the 4870x2 of me is also dieing... it started to give red flashing dots all over the screen... nothing that would stop ordinary use, but surely ugly and distracting...it doesnt crash tho, and shutting the rig down for a few min made the pixels disappear partly, but some still are there.. can it be that my psu is just degrading, and dieing? i hope so... sadly, i dont have a psu i can test with atm


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you sure it isn't temps?  Is the card OCed?  But it sounds like your card may just be dieing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> The HDD in the PentM seems to have died...not what I was expecting TBH.
> 
> I talked with James, and apparently the school can actually stand to make money from running WCG.  Apparently they can claim $500 tax deductions for "charitable donations" and he thinks he can make WCG count for this.  If that is the case, it would be very cool indeed
> 
> Oh wow, neither of those are even remotely good options.  I hope you haven't killed the CPU either, that would be expensive



I got a extra HDD I got from 4x4 I believe.  Need it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2011)

4200+ ARRIVED! 740G was shipped yesterday so once it arrives then i will put it together in the coolermaster case and ill be using that Evercooler Transformer 4 that CP hooked me up with last year and get this RIG crunching, i may try to OC to 3Ghz to get more PPD but i dont know if this chip will do that


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got a extra HDD I got from 4x4 I believe.  Need it?


Nah, I had a spare 60GB 2.5" disk I put in.  Thanks though! 


brandonwh64 said:


> 4200+ ARRIVED! 740G was shipped yesterday so once it arrives then i will put it together in the coolermaster case and ill be using that Evercooler Transformer 4 that CP hooked me up with last year and get this RIG crunching, i may try to OC to 3Ghz to get more PPD but i dont know if this chip will do that



Awesome, keep us posted!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Are you sure it isn't temps?  Is the card OCed?  But it sounds like your card may just be dieing



temps are nice, the card was oced, but does it on stock, like oced with no difference... with lower volts then 1.2, i was able to run furmark for about 3 minutes, and in that time the fps were good and no crash happened. (with 800/1000 on 1.2v i got a brownscreen after 3 min)
i also could try to game on it, i guess it would work a while. the artifacts are not that big... what i find strange.... when i killed a vram on a 4850, it artifacted so badly,that the screen was heavily distorted, even with random symbols and multicolored lines and jibberish.
while writing this i got a greyscreen related to an Ntoskrnl crash (so the debugger told me)
does that iron out the PSU problem more? i had the proc at 1.25v with 3.1ghz, with 1.325v cpu-nb at 2400 nb... so dead stable normally


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> temps are nice, the card was oced, but does it on stock, like oced with no difference... with lower volts then 1.2, i was able to run furmark for about 3 minutes, and in that time the fps were good and no crash happened. (with 800/1000 on 1.2v i got a brownscreen after 3 min)
> i also could try to game on it, i guess it would work a while. the artifacts are not that big... what i find strange.... when i killed a vram on a 4850, it artifacted so badly,that the screen was heavily distorted, even with random symbols and multicolored lines and jibberish.
> while writing this i got a greyscreen related to an Ntoskrnl crash (so the debugger told me)
> does that iron out the PSU problem more? i had the proc at 1.25v with 3.1ghz, with 1.325v cpu-nb at 2400 nb... so dead stable normally



In that case, I really don't have any idea.  I've only had one GPU go out recently, and it was a 6600GT, so it was time for a replacement anyways


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> In that case, I really don't have any idea.  I've only had one GPU go out recently, and it was a 6600GT, so it was time for a replacement anyways



it gets better: now after the crash, the artifacting is lesser again!  do cards die that dramatic? 

EDIT:
my own inexperience was the culprit.... the connector to the screen came loose a bit, and the artifacts were the results!
never had thought this can happen due to aloose connector! ash on my top!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Nah, I had a spare 60GB 2.5" disk I put in.  Thanks though!
> 
> 
> Awesome, keep us posted!



Anytime bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are the three 771 Xeons


----------



## twilyth (Jan 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ash on my top!


That's an interesting expression.  I can probably guess what it means, but would care to explain?  Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it gets better: now after the crash, the artifacting is lesser again!  do cards die that dramatic?
> 
> EDIT:
> my own inexperience was the culprit.... the connector to the screen came loose a bit, and the artifacts were the results!
> never had thought this can happen due to aloose connector! ash on my top!


Glad you got it fixed  


Chicken Patty said:


> Anytime bro


Is it SATA or IDE?  If it's SATA and a decent capacity I could put it to use in the upcoming build (assuming that happens, which it should)


brandonwh64 said:


> Here are the three 771 Xeons
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110119/609662920_2175195865_0.jpeg



Very nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2011)

I beleive it's SATA, I'll have to check when i get home.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> That's an interesting expression.  I can probably guess what it means, but would care to explain?  Thanks.



In German "Asche auf mein Haupt!" is a polite term of humility, if you have done something very rude or dumb... it was taken from the hebrew tradition of piling ash of the dead, or ordinary ash on their heads, to repent for their sins... is the term not existant in the english language? 



[Ion] said:


> Glad you got it fixed
> Very nice



yeah, i also was thankful that it was just my dumbness, and not a physical damage! 
man, that was quite a shock


----------



## twilyth (Jan 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> In German "Asche auf mein Haupt!" is a polite term of humility, if you have done something very rude or dumb... it was taken from the hebrew tradition of piling ash of the dead, or ordinary ash on their heads, to repent for their sins... is the term not existant in the english language?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really.  There is the idea of wearing sack cloth and ashes as a sign of extreme grief, but that's the closest I can think of.

edit:  And that is straight from the Old Testament narratives - just fyi.


----------



## KieX (Jan 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here are the three 771 Xeons
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110119/609662920_2175195865_0.jpeg



For a second I thought I read "Here are the three Kings" 

Should be some nice output, awesome


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Not really.  There is the idea of wearing sack cloth and ashes as a sign of extreme grief, but that's the closest I can think of.
> 
> edit:  And that is straight from the Old Testament narratives - just fyi.



yeah, thats about the same i guess. in german, we made up a term from it, and its also to be found in normal daily speech, even tho its use is uncommon, and normally integrates a form of underlying respect, as it should imply, the person that did wrong would, as you say, feels a personal grief for it


----------



## twilyth (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but I wanted to make it clear that wasn't a criticism.  I just thought it was interesting and figured that it somehow related to the traditional, biblical mourning ritual.  It's especially interesting because it melds the idea of grief over loss with grief over a social faux pas.

There is a US expression 'mud on my face' which would probably be the closest equivalent.  I think the Brits have some similarly colorful expressions but I can't think of any at the moment.

edit - oops, not a double post after all.  Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

I realized I'm now top-2000 by results submitted & total points


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 20, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I wanted to make it clear that wasn't a criticism.  I just thought it was interesting and figured that it somehow related to the traditional, biblical mourning ritual.  It's especially interesting because it melds the idea of grief over loss with grief over a social faux pas.
> 
> There is a US expression 'mud on my face' which would probably be the closest equivalent.  I think the Brits have some similarly colorful expressions but I can't think of any at the moment.
> 
> edit - oops, not a double post after all.  Thanks.



i didnt took it as criticism, and to your thoughts i may also add, thats its not very common to use this term. its mostly used when a person wishes to express personal shame for itself, against another person that the first person sees as beeing respectable. people tend to find it very polite, if this term is used also

yeah, mud on your face should be most equivalent, even tho, as you say, its more colorful, but not definetly more visual than piling ash on your head. i admit, there is a slight difference, in that mud in your face implies an inability to remove the dirt, whereas piling ash on your head implies the wish for tears. in my knowledge, even small amounts of ash burn horribly in the eyes, and make your cry over and over, so my guess is, that is was done as a form of "crying intenser"
socially, it wont make that big of a difference, but its interesting how different words, with slightly different meaning, can literally mean in the same in a social context


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

Great job Kai!!!!!   Keep up the great work!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you 

And I'm only a tad over 1 year of runtime away from 20 years, and I'm closing in on top-2000 position in all three categories (points, results, runtime) 
Honestly I never would have thought that I would be the worst off in terms of runtime, but I guess it goes to show that things change


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

Keep it up brotha!


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2011)

I killed the i7 2600K :shadedshu

Great start to the year lol. Now got to wait till end of month before I can afford any new ones (which I won't kill).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

No RMA?


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> No RMA?



Gonna try it, but I doubt overvolting allows me to keep my warranty.

EDIT: 1000th Post! Lol what a bad one to have


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2011)

Intel will RMA easy from what i herd


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

KieX said:


> I killed the i7 2600K :shadedshu
> 
> Great start to the year lol. Now got to wait till end of month before I can afford any new ones (which I won't kill).


I'm really sorry, that's an expensive loss.  


KieX said:


> Gonna try it, but I doubt overvolting allows me to keep my warranty.
> 
> EDIT: 1000th Post! Lol what a bad one to have



Don't mention it unless they straight-out ask


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Intel will RMA easy from what i herd



Cool, cheers that give me some hope at least.



[Ion] said:


> I'm really sorry, that's an expensive loss.
> 
> Don't mention it unless they straight-out ask



It was DOA what you talking about? 

Hope it works.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

KieX said:


> Cool, cheers that give me some hope at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, of course.  I've slightly mislead companies for RMAs before as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

Keep us posted Dan!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2011)

KieX said:


> Gonna try it, but I doubt overvolting allows me to keep my warranty.
> 
> EDIT: 1000th Post! Lol what a bad one to have



Yep, overvolting kills the warranty, but I didn't see you overvolt anything.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he did though 
So as long as you're @ stock volts you can clock it as far as you want and still be under warranty?


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 21, 2011)

When I killed my first 920 D0 it was at 1.55 vcore..had cross-shipping setup with Intel RMA the next day.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow....that's  nothing short of remarkable.  I don't think I've killed a chip since an Athlon XP


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys, am I getting as many points as I should be with my 920?

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=681511


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Depends on the clocks & how much you run it.  If it's stock clocked, that's not bad for 24/7 operation.  But my i7 860 @ 3.8ghz can pull 4.5k a day, so if you're OCed much that's definitely low (assuming it runs most of the time)


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 21, 2011)

The computer has been running 24/7 all week at 3.6GHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

A bit low then.  Are you running @ 100% CPU load (IIRC the default is 60%)?  And are all of the WUs validating (ie no errors)?

You should be getting a consistent ~4-4.4k PPD with that I'd say


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 21, 2011)

No errors from what I can see. I just did the config file thingy so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Mindweaver's config thing?  And is it using 100% of the CPU continually?


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea Mindweaver's auto config file. Where do I check if it's using it 100% of the time?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2011)

I see that somebody just move to Denmark and toke the 5th spot there. Hit - a lot of Pentiums


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Yea Mindweaver's auto config file. Where do I check if it's using it 100% of the time?


Task Manager.  Open it up and watch it for a bit (~30 seconds)


mstenholm said:


> I see that somebody just move to Denmark and toke the 5th spot there. Hi*n*t - a lot of Pentiums



Hmmm, I wonder who that could be


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea, it's using 100% of every core.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

In that case it sounds like you're good to go 

If you have a lot of other things hogging the CPU, I'd suggest you try to close them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW i just changed the 3 xeons from 60% CPU to 100% CPU! not its 100% load 24/7 im glad i checked this after reading some posts


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

They were at just 60%?  Yeah, that's certainly something you'll want to do....I have WCG set to 100% by default on every newly registered computer, but it's normally not like that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

lol now i should get 25% more PPD correct?


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Yep, overvolting kills the warranty, but I didn't see you overvolt anything.





[Ion] said:


> I'm pretty sure he did though
> So as long as you're @ stock volts you can clock it as far as you want and still be under warranty?



Vcore was fine. Well within limits. I think it was pushing VTT and PCH past 1.1v that did it. Chip degraded very quickly after experimenting with those.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 21, 2011)

KieX said:


> Vcore was fine. Well within limits. I think it was pushing VTT and PCH past 1.1v that did it. Chip degraded very quickly after experimenting with those.



Just RMA the chip, a lot of 32nm dies at stock volt too and Intel are exelent on RMAs at least thats my experience.

I've had one 980x and one Xeon W3520 die on me because of OCing and Intel never asked why it died.

Vtt over 1,4-1,45 is not reccomended at 24/7 speed for 32nm CPUs, you wear down the IMC untill it dies.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> lol now i should get 25% more PPD correct?


At least 


KieX said:


> Vcore was fine. Well within limits. I think it was pushing VTT and PCH past 1.1v that did it. Chip degraded very quickly after experimenting with those.



Ahh, I see.  Do they not care about OVing in other regards (non Vcore)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2011)

100% or no %


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Just RMA the chip, a lot of 32nm dies at stock volt too and Intel are exelent on RMAs at least thats my experience.
> 
> I've had one 980x and one Xeon W3520 die on me because of OCing and Intel never asked why it died.
> 
> Vtt over 1,4-1,45 is not reccomended at 24/7 speed for 32nm CPUs, you wear down the IMC untill it dies.



Just waiting for the RMA number to come by email (going through the e-retailer). Sounds like I may not have lost my money afterall, but the pessemist in me will think the worst whilst the optimist is already celebrating  Cheers


----------



## Mydog (Jan 21, 2011)

I won't say I told you so, oh I did say it.
Good luck with your new chip I hope it OC's good for you


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2011)

ION, just noticed this, you're crunching under the Danish flag?







I'm sure MStenholm and FIH The Don won't mind.. but er.. aren't you american?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 22, 2011)

My WCG has only been running 2 threads (instead of 4) for quite some time now, I tried detaching the project and reinstalling the program but it is still just working on 2 at a time. 

any idea's?


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> My WCG has only been running 2 threads (instead of 4) for quite some time now, I tried detaching the project and reinstalling the program but it is still just working on 2 at a time.
> 
> any idea's?
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/wcg-2.jpg



Run the built in benchmark test. Think someone had a similar problem solved like that.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

OK team, great news 

A friend of mine at school has offered me $1100 for my desktop (w/ the GTS450, not the GTX260).  Basically, that would mean that I could upgrade to a Sandy Bridge, shave about 100w off the power consumption & get higher PPD @ the same time 
Assuming, that is, that my parents don't forbid me from selling it, which is a possibility 
Oh and probably make a bit of a profit too!  Off to go configure a SB build on NE


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 22, 2011)

Do eet.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

KieX said:


> ION, just noticed this, you're crunching under the Danish flag?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110121/Capture.jpg
> 
> I'm sure MStenholm and FIH The Don won't mind.. but er.. aren't you american?


Oh yes.  Born and lived in North Carolina my entire life.  I decided that it was boring crunching under the American flag, there are too many American crunchers.  And the flag is ugly 
Denmark IMO has a pretty damn cool flag and from what I've heard it's a nice country as well 

So, no reason whatsoever, but I am 


Radical_Edward said:


> Do eet.



Oh, I'm definitely planning on it 
My parents might object, but, hey, from their point of view, I make a few hundred bucks and lower the power usage quite a bit, so I doubt they'll object too much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2011)

That's great Kai!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's great Kai!



I figure I should be able to pocket ~$300, save ~100w, and gain a few K PPD 
Not bad!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 22, 2011)

What case you thinking about going with?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> What case you thinking about going with?



Why not check out the whole build here


----------



## theonedub (Jan 22, 2011)

Does your friend have a good idea of what your system is worth? He is your friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Does your friend have a good idea of what your system is worth? He is your friend.



Oh yes, I've told him it's probably worth no more than about $750.  He said that from his research he'd be ripping me off if he paid me anything less than $1000.  I've tried to explain, but he won't listen...apparently he knows more about computers than I do yet didn't know that you could get CPUs with more than one core


----------



## theonedub (Jan 22, 2011)

Im just mentioning it because you are not an adult, and if his parents think you ripped him off- well I can imagine the headache for you and your parents. 

Kids can be crazy, I got my sister in law a Nintendo DS a couple years ago and she sold it to her friend for $10 (I paid over $150). I was not amused.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Im just mentioning it because you are not an adult, and if his parents think you ripped him off- well I can imagine the headache for you and your parents.
> 
> Kids can be crazy, I got my sister in law a Nintendo DS a couple years ago and she sold it to her friend for $10 (I paid over $150). I was not amused.



Oh, I realize that.  I wouldn't try to scam him or rip him off, he offered $1500 originally, I explained it was worth about half that, and he said we'd split it and do about $1100.  From what I gather from what he's said and what other friends have said, they figure it's his money and he'll learn to spend it responsibly.

Wow....I wouldn't be either.  I don't think I've ever really had something like that happen, but I sure know I would be irritated if it did happen


----------



## theonedub (Jan 22, 2011)

Just checking. Let us know how the SB build goes. Ill have to sub to that thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

It's probably a month out (that's when he said he'd have the money), so it's not happening right now, I just wanted to get some opinions


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2011)

my rig is dead totally!

woke up the other morning and one of the 45 degree fittings on the cpu block had leaked all over the gpu's, mb and psu

the cpu also died from this, so im kinda screwed.

wont be building a new rig for some months at least

i got a friends old rig with a dualcore thing and a 8800gt to hold me over with

and i might be taking a break from all this , spending way too much time in front of the screen, its getting a negative effect on me aswell, getting too fat, no enough sleep and such

so for now........guess its .....

I'LL BE BACK!!!

anyone feel free to add me on msn, mail is in my profile 

thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my rig is dead totally!
> 
> woke up the other morning and one of the 45 degree fittings on the cpu block had leaked all over the gpu's, mb and psu
> 
> ...



Just as well look at the positive things. Sad with your HW but I'm sure you will bounce back stronger the ever. Good luck in the mean time


----------



## Mydog (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey Don
Did the fitting leak by it self or in the conection with your tube?
What type of fittng is it?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 22, 2011)

as far as i recall, the fitting itself leaked, on the place where the 2 turnable pieces interconnect. In my opinion, Don could get everything replaced by the Shop (Aquatuning), or at least the manufacturer of the fitting. 
it simply cant be that a damaged fitting kills your whole rig, and you sit on a pile of ash :shadedshu


----------



## Mydog (Jan 22, 2011)

My reason for askin is that I have a few of that type my self that leaks and they are all the same brand. Luckily for me I discovered the leaks during leaktesting.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 22, 2011)

(FIH) The Don, that sucks dude. I hope you get your rig fixed soon, you'll be missed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my rig is dead totally!
> 
> woke up the other morning and one of the 45 degree fittings on the cpu block had leaked all over the gpu's, mb and psu
> 
> ...



This is the reason i am glad to have gone back to air


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my rig is dead totally!
> 
> woke up the other morning and one of the 45 degree fittings on the cpu block had leaked all over the gpu's, mb and psu
> 
> ...



Oh wow.....that's bad.  I'm really sorry!!! :shadedshu 

Best of luck seeking replacements under warranty, and I hope you enjoy whatever you do for the next few months 

EDIT:  WCG also seems to be down for maintenance ATM, so I hope you have a big buffer!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2011)

We'll be in touch Don!  Sorry this happened dude


----------



## bogmali (Jan 22, 2011)

Any interest on an MSI K9A2 mobo, 4GB DDR2-1000, and Phenom II 940? I'll let it go cheap for a fellow folder/cruncher. PM me.

[FS][US] Bogmali's Hardware Garage Sale


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

Downsizing your folding farm?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 22, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Downsizing your folding farm?



And needing to make room for my server/folder/cruncher


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

bogmali said:


> And needing to make room for my server/folder/cruncher



Ahh, I see 

Good luck with the sale


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello TPU WCG team I'm gonna hang out with you guys for a while if thats ok


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help Mydog.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Hello TPU WCG team I'm gonna hang out with you guys for a while if thats ok



Absolutely, you're very welcome 

As long as you want to stay, I'll put up with having no chance for 2nd place pie


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely, you're very welcome
> 
> As long as you want to stay, I'll put up with having no chance for 2nd place pie



Thank's Ion 

Are you saying that I might get som pai?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Thank's Ion
> 
> Are you saying that I might get som pai?



Might you?  Is that a joke?  

I pull ~14-17k PPD most days which is typically good for 2nd or maybe 3rd place pie.  So you'll almost certainly have "my" 2nd place slot, maybe even Mindweaver's 1st place slot on some days


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2011)

Back at it, finally!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/Capture002073.jpg
> 
> Back at it, finally!



Assuming you'll be running that 24/7, that's 5k PPD BOINC easy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats the plan... until its gaming time of course. 

How do I support the team with the "WCG Cruncher" link at the bottom of my posts?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 23, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thats the plan... until its gaming time of course.
> 
> How do I support the team with the "WCG Cruncher" link at the bottom of my posts?



when you have 100k WCG points, you can enter your WCG username here in TPU in the User CP, and it will be instantly shown


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2011)

nice! something to strive for.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Might you?  Is that a joke?
> 
> I pull ~14-17k PPD most days which is typically good for 2nd or maybe 3rd place pie.  So you'll almost certainly have "my" 2nd place slot, maybe even Mindweaver's 1st place slot on some days



Yes I was just joking
My normal output should be around 180-200k WCK PPD.
6 machines cruncing at the moment and that should be 62 cores with HT-on, one SR-2 with two X5690s @4,25GHz, one 980X @4,3GHz, two 920s @3,8, one 860 @3,5GHz and finally my lappy with two cores running at stock down volted.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> nice! something to strive for.


Won't take you that long 


Mydog said:


> Yes I was just joking
> My normal output should be around 180-200k WCK PPD.
> 6 machines cruncing at the moment and that should be 62 cores with HT-on, one SR-2 with two X5690s @4,25GHz, one 980X @4,3GHz, two 920s @3,8, one 860 @3,5GHz and finally my lappy with two cores running at stock down volted.



Oh wow!  That's amazing!  That's easily 1st place pie most days! 

I have 26 Pentium Dual Cores @ 2ghz (school computer lab ), 1 860 @ 3.83 (HT on) part-time, and 1 2.8ghz C2D in my laptop that crunches whenever it's not being carried around


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

That's a pretty impressive farm you got Ion 
Tried to get IT dep to include Boinc and WCG on all the machines,more than 700, at work but they have an energy saving plan so that's a no go.:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> That's a pretty impressive farm you got Ion
> Tried to get IT dep to include Boinc and WCG on all the machines,more than 700, at work but they have an energy saving plan so that's a no go.:shadedshu



Yep, all of the PentDCs are typically good for about 12-14k PPD 

I don't know how we have this worked out, but we get electricity either free or at a fixed price, so I was told it wouldn't cost them anything.

Shame you couldn't get those going, that would be truly remarkable!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Hello TPU WCG team I'm gonna hang out with you guys for a while if thats ok



Welcome aboard bro, enjoy your stay!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2011)

figured I'd get the HTPC in on it as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome!

I'd clock it back up to at least stock speed.  800mhz won't be so great for PPD, ~3ghz would be much better 

@ ~3ghz you should get ~1.8k PPD from it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2011)

It's at default speeds, its just cool and quiet in action.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Ah, I see.  Well that's pretty good then, you're adding a lot recently!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2011)

:d !


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know how much you run things, but you should have ~7k PPD between those two setups if they run 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

Good job Johnny, thanks bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok im having issues, I restarted my HTPC/Crunching RIG and now it says "ERROR - No work available to process". What is going on, i have restarted twice now and its still giving this error


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok im having issues, I restarted my HTPC/Crunching RIG and now it says "ERROR - No work available to process". What is going on, i have restarted twice now and its still giving this error



You sure your date/time in Windows has not reset or changed?  Check that out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm i just checked and the time went all the way back to 2009? WTH?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm i just checked and the time went all the way back to 2009? WTH?



Been there done that 

It happens to me sometimes, I think it's correct so I don't even check!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Been there done that
> 
> It happens to me sometimes, I think it's correct so I don't even check!



But the funny part is, i changed it yesterday after i installed windows


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Sometimes this just happens....

Is it fixed now?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2011)

@brandon it can be battery is beginning to die on the mb, then it starts with those date/time changes, then other settings in bios and such


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2011)

replacement rig until i save up enough money for a new one 

E6600 and 8800GT, its old but it works
crappy cell pic


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

Don do you have a pic of the toasted rig too?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2011)

nope tore it apart and shipped out mb and psu yesterday to the shop, hopefully i can get rma on those things

and besides, theres nothing to see, the water i used was distilled, and i cleaned all the parts with alcohol to see if i could get them to work again


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> replacement rig until i save up enough money for a new one
> 
> E6600 and 8800GT, its old but it works
> crappy cell pic
> ...



It may be a bit old, but it's a perfectly serviceable setup


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> It may be a bit old, but it's a perfectly serviceable setup



indeed 

already looking for used c2q's


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> indeed
> 
> already looking for used c2q's



At least in the US, they're pretty cheap.  A C2Q Q6600 can be had for $100 easy


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> indeed
> 
> already looking for used c2q's



Does the mobo take 45nm?
Got a Q9650 here for sale, just contact me up on MSN.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2011)

lol i wont pay more than 75 for one  thats what they go for here, a q9xxx is around 130$

@mydog dont have alot of money atm, but if you have it in a mmonth or so i might be interested


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Does the mobo take 45nm?
> Got a Q9650 here for sale, just contact me up on MSN.


It looks like a P965 board, which IIRC didn't.


(FIH) The Don said:


> lol i wont pay more than 75 for one  thats what they go for here, a q9xxx is around 130$
> 
> @mydog dont have alot of money atm, but if you have it in a mmonth or so i might be interested



Ah, I see.  That makes sense then


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2011)

there is "beta" supprt for the newer c2q's, but if i buy one used ill prolly get a used p43/p45board for cheaps


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol i wont pay more than 75 for one  thats what they go for here, a q9xxx is around 130$
> 
> @mydog dont have alot of money atm, but if you have it in a mmonth or so i might be interested



Well I'm selling of some of my old 775 stuff now, already listed it here in Norway so unless I get a good bid for it I'll save it for you.
Got a E8400 and a E8600 too and a couple of mobos too like Evga 790i and an REX.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> there is "beta" supprt for the newer c2q's, but if i buy one used ill prolly get a used p43/p45board for cheaps
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/c2qsuppoert.jpg



I would not have expected that to be honest.  I stand corrected


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 24, 2011)

I should be at 100k sometime tomorrow


----------



## Mydog (Jan 24, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I should be at 100k sometime tomorrow



First 100k fells so good, congrats


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I should be at 100k sometime tomorrow



That you should....and then it's badge time for you


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Added 12 more threads in the form of 3 Atom 330s.  I'll update with screenshots later once they're farther in to their WUs.  Based on the benchmark results (a paltry 608 whetstone per thread) I'm expecting between 750 and 1k PPD for the trio...or about what my C2D laptop does 
Still, I'll take any new additions to the farm


----------



## Mydog (Jan 24, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Added 12 more threads in the form of 3 Atom 330s.  I'll update with screenshots later once they're farther in to their WUs.  Based on the benchmark results (a paltry 608 whetstone per thread) I'm expecting between 750 and 1k PPD for the trio...or about what my C2D laptop does
> Still, I'll take any new additions to the farm



Every CPU-cycle counts to help cure deases


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Every CPU-cycle counts to help cure deases



Absolutely 

And the trio should be good for about 12 days of runtime a day, regardless of their PPD output


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Regrettably, CPU-Z won't play nice with me, but I have 3 of these going:




Wow Atom is slow 
I thought that my PentM was slow with it's ~14 hours/WU with HFCC....but damn!  :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I wanted more PPD and started Lauren's Laptop crunching again. Just a little C2D, but it'll put out some okay points.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well I wanted more PPD and started Lauren's Laptop crunching again. Just a little C2D, but it'll put out some okay points.



My "little C2D" laptop does almost 1k PPD if crunching 24/7


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

It doesn't seem like it was that long ago that I was just breaking into the top 2000, but now I'm in the top-1500


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2011)

Sandybrige was taken back by the e-retailer I bought from. They even paid for the courier back to their warehouse. Just got to wait 3-4days before I know if I get sent a new one or not. Fingers crossed now 

Anyway, nice to have you join us mydog, it's nice to see 2Mill on the daily updates


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> Sandybrige was taken back by the e-retailer I bought from. They even paid for the courier back to their warehouse. Just got to wait 3-4days before I know if I get sent a new one or not. Fingers crossed now
> 
> Anyway, nice to have you join us mydog, it's nice to see 2Mill on the daily updates



Best of luck...you must be tense ATM!


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Best of luck...you must be tense ATM!



Yeah. Definitely. If they replace it then I'll be able to afford a second Sandybrige cruncher. If they don't then I'm stuck with 1 only.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

So you have another one going ATM?  Or just another planned?

I'm having a bit of a problem trying to convince my parents to let me sell my Lynnfield system for a SB......my mom said "no" but she said it in a way like she could likely be convinced to go along with things.  We'll see


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yeah. Definitely. If they replace it then I'll be able to afford a second Sandybrige cruncher. If they don't then I'm stuck with 1 only.


Good luck.


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> So you have another one going ATM?  Or just another planned?
> 
> I'm having a bit of a problem trying to convince my parents to let me sell my Lynnfield system for a SB......my mom said "no" but she said it in a way like she could likely be convinced to go along with things.  We'll see



I'll try this with a formula because otherwise I'll get lost:

RMA replacement given + payday = 1 SB with current mobo + 1 brand new SB rig
No RMA replacement given + payday = buy 1 SB to replace dead SB + not enough for new SB

So I'd end up with 30 or 38 threads depending on luck and customer service

Good luck with that


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Aha, I see.  That makes sense.  38 (presumably i7) threads would probably put a hurting on what I have going ATM 

I haven't ever killed a CPU (except for a Pent4HT I delidded), so I really have no idea about CPU RMAs.  Any idea when you'll know?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like reporting for free-dc-stats has been down. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up if your numbers don't look right.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Back up, I already have 29k points today!


----------



## Mydog (Jan 27, 2011)

WCG stats looks right but free-dc is reporting last 36 hrs nrs today it seems.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

It definitely looks like it, I've never had 29k on a normal day before, especially at 8:30 AM 

Also, I passed 20 years of runtime this morning:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

So today we all have record days


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, pretty much.  Free-DC is already showing Mydog with 46k points and the team with ~525k!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Mydog (Jan 27, 2011)

I think we all will have a record day with free-dc but I dubt it will be the same at WCG


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

That's how it's looking, I have about 80k so far today w/ WCG and ~35k w/ F-DC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't been able to check mine.  Trying hard to stay updated with the threads and work at the same time LOL.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, yea it shows me having 40,596 today so far!.. But really it's just yesterdays and todays, because it show 0 points yesterday for everyone. 

Oh and I ordered the parts for the i5 2500k yesterday! parts will be here next week. Hopefully with the Hyper 212 plus i can get it over 4GHz. I hope to replace my current rig Q9550 with a 2600k if i like the 2500k. I don't know i just don't think i need the power for myself. This Q9550 is still fast!.. But I need to make the switch.. hehehe I guess i could use the x6 or the i7 860, nah.. hehehe mor powa!

parts list
G.Skill 4GB (2x2gb)
ASRock P67 PRO3
i5-2500k
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I haven't been able to check mine.  Trying hard to stay updated with the threads and work at the same time LOL.


7.3k on F-DC for you today 


Mindweaver said:


> Wow, yea it shows me having 40,596 today so far!.. But really it's just yesterdays and todays, because it show 0 points yesterday for everyone.
> 
> Oh and I ordered the parts for the i5 2500k yesterday! parts will be here next week. Hopefully with the Hyper 212 plus i can get it over 4GHz. I hope to replace my current rig Q9550 with a 2600k if i like the 2500k. I don't know i just don't think i need the power for myself. This Q9550 is still fast!.. But I need to make the switch.. hehehe I guess i could use the x6 or the i7 860, nah.. hehehe mor powa!
> 
> ...



Wow...that's a lot of points!

I think you'll be very happy with that.  I'm planning on a single 4GB stick of G.Skill RAM, the 2600k, and then I'm undecided on the board.  Either the Intel DP67BG, the Gigabyte UD3P, or an Asus P8P67D Pro or whatever.  And then the Hyper 212+ 

My i7 is totally overkill, but upgrading is so much fun!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Kai, not bad for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely not...and that new X6 &/or SB should help a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

It sure will. But I can't get it right now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> 7.3k on F-DC for you today
> 
> 
> Wow...that's a lot of points!
> ...



Nice! I think i'm going to get the Asus P8P67D Pro with 3 PCI-E slots for my main rig. I only needed 1 PCI-E 2.0 16x for the 2500k that's why i got the ASRock board.. that and price.  I've seen some hit 4.8ghz with the 2500k.. so, i'm hoping for something around 4.2 - 4.5ghz. I'd still like to hold off for bulldozer before i get the 2600k, but I want to play with the 2600k.. hehehe Either way I'll probably get both..lol 

*EDIT: WOW, one more post and i hit 1,500 posts! I need to create a script to keep up with daily posts...lol I can see it now... lol auto Great job Stonerzzzzz!!! ...lol but mods wouldn't like that too much..lol So mods don't ban me..lol put away the ban hammer. i was only joking..hehehe but it would be nice and fairly simple process. I just need more time in a day...lol*


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> It sure will. But I can't get it right now.


Waiting sure is hard :shadedshu


Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I think i'm going to get the Asus P8P67D Pro with 3 PCI-E slots for my main rig. I only needed 1 PCI-E 2.0 16x for the 2500k that's why i got the ASRock board.. that and price.  I've seen some hit 4.8ghz with the 2500k.. so, i'm hoping for something around 4.2 - 4.5ghz. I'd still like to hold off for bulldozer before i get the 2600k, but I want to play with the 2600k.. hehehe Either way I'll probably get both..lol



I have the P7P55D Pro in my Lynnfield system and it's great.  3 PCIes are overkill IMO (I'm using 2 ATM), but it overclocks well, doesn't run too hot, and has all the features I need and more.  I really don't know what board I'll build the SB around...the Gigabyte UD4P looks tempting, but getting it would put me over $800 for the whole build, which I don't want.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Waiting sure is hard :shadedshu
> 
> 
> I have the P7P55D Pro in my Lynnfield system and it's great.  3 PCIes are overkill IMO (I'm using 2 ATM), but it overclocks well, doesn't run too hot, and has all the features I need and more.  I really don't know what board I'll build the SB around...the Gigabyte UD4P looks tempting, but getting it would put me over $800 for the whole build, which I don't want.



I only want 3 PCI-e's for crossfirex or sli and ocz ssd pci-e drive. Not the pci-e drive but the ssd with the new pci-e card. I like Gigabyte, but usually get an asus board for my main rig just because they have always overvolted everything..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Considering what I run, a single PCIe x16 and a single PCIe x1 would be plenty (for the GPU & WiFi card).  The 2nd slot is currently occupied by a GTS450 for PhysX.  I went with the P7P55D Pro because the only other options TD had for LGA1156 were a $300 GB board and some cheap Intel H55 boards.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I only want 3 PCI-e's for crossfirex or sli and ocz ssd pci-e drive. Not the pci-e drive but the ssd with the new pci-e card. I like Gigabyte, but usually get an asus board for my main rig just because they have always overvolted everything..lol



my Rampage Formula even applied deadly volts to the vtt,vcore and NB volts, when i left it on auto


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

I never let it do auto settings, I've found that it OVs things way more than required for the OCs being implemented.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 27, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my Rampage Formula even applied deadly volts to the vtt,vcore and NB volts, when i left it on auto



lol yea hehehe asus has always juiced there boards. I was talking about asus overvolting not GB.. hehehe  It's good and bad.. But very stable till it burns up..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

1st, congrats on your 1500 posts 

2nd, have you ever burned out a CPU through OCing/OVing?


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 28, 2011)

I missed the last update today.  I was out getting this.






I think my numbers will be better in a few days.

P.S  Love crunching with you all keep up the great work team.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats on the 1500 post Minweaver

Ion I toasted a 1000$ Gultown a year a go on LN2 and it was an ES(Q3FE) so no RMA:shadedshu


Nice hardware there mjkmike


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh wow :shadedshu

I have no idea what I'd do if I did something like that; the only CPU I've ever killed was a Pent4HT I tried to de-lid.  It didn't work 

They may not be as rewarding, but I'm very happy with my conservative OCs.

EDIT:  That's sweet Mike!  Is this in addition to what you have, or a replacement for something?
If it's an addition, looks like I'll have to do something to stay away from you


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't sell anything so just add it to the list.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

Superb 
Now there will definitely be competition for the 2nd slot (or 3rd slot ATM) pie


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> lol yea hehehe asus has always juiced there boards. I was talking about asus overvolting not GB.. hehehe  It's good and bad.. But very stable till it burns up..lol



i admit its the best board i ever had until now, and also the one with the most useful and expansive accessoiries.And if you set everything yourself, these boards work flawless


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2011)

awww yeahhhh... 8k away from 100k


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

I take it you mean WCG points?  Because you passed 10k today in BOINC points


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, WCG points.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!  i7s are definitely pretty sweet for any sort of DC work


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 28, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> 1st, congrats on your 1500 posts
> 
> 2nd, have you ever burned out a CPU through OCing/OVing?



Thanks brotha!  I've had rigs over time with OCing/OVing weld the heatsink to the processor.. I'd have to rip the processor out of the socket..lol 
 


Mydog said:


> Congrats on the 1500 post Minweaver
> 
> Ion I toasted a 1000$ Gultown a year a go on LN2 and it was an ES(Q3FE) so no RMA:shadedshu
> 
> ...



Thanks Brotha! I've burnt a few in my day..hehehe 

*EDIT: Not Gultowns!.. lol I was trying to comment while half asleep..lol I think the highest chip was around $900 for me.. *



Velvet Wafer said:


> i admit its the best board i ever had until now, and also the one with the most useful and expansive accessoiries.And if you set everything yourself, these boards work flawless



Sweet brotha! More volts is always better than under volts in my book.. Unless you just want something quite.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

I've had some Dells where there's so much paste that the CPU & HSF get stuck together 

I must say I'm a passionate believer in undervolting.  I have my laptop undervolted from ~1.2v to ~1.12v and temps when crunching drop from ~80c on a hard desk to ~60c on a hard desk.  80c I was uncomfortable with, especially as it was more like 90-95c while being used in my lap, so undervolting made WCG a possibility on this rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I missed the last update today.  I was out getting this.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110127/i7 26k.jpg
> 
> ...



Just keeps getting better and better for you heh?    Great work bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

The Atom 330 systems seem to have settled on about 325 PPD each, so not quite a K between the trio


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks brotha!  I've had rigs over time with OCing/OVing weld the heatsink to the processor.. I'd have to rip the processor out of the socket..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



depends on the proc and the voltage! im lucky if i can OC without overvoltage.
as Chew said, stability is to be searched without adding volts, adding volts should be the last thing you do when OCing. I admit, sometimes i dont have that much time and patience, and tend to ignore it sometimes too. but in the case of my 4870x2, it made it run stable to undervolt it to 1.225 from stock 1.263, as my current PSU does not push enough current.
it runs 800 core 1000 mem tho, flawlessly, and should clock maybe even over 900, when i get a new PSU


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2011)

3 days and still waiting for an RMA..

But got a new i7 2600K cruncher. Hope I have more luck with this one, should be up and running tomorrow dedicated on WCG.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## twilyth (Jan 29, 2011)

KieX said:


> 3 days and still waiting for an RMA..
> 
> But got a new i7 2600K cruncher. Hope I have more luck with this one, should be up and running tomorrow dedicated on WCG.
> 
> *crosses fingers*



It was a tense wait, but worth it.  Yeahhhh!


----------



## KieX (Jan 29, 2011)

twilyth said:


> It was a tense wait, but worth it.  Yeahhhh!



This one is a seperate rig 

If I am given a replacement for the one I sent to RMA, that will be 2 SB i7's going by end of next week


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW, I just noticed my Q6600 has past 1 million points! My i7 860 has around 700,000 points. My x6 would have more than 700,000, but I had to redo the os a couple times and it has had some down time. it took the Q6600 over 1 year to reach one million at 3ghz. If i get time i may research it more to find a more accurate time frame.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2011)

Where's Ion and his daily nrs update?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Where's Ion and his daily nrs update?



The school kids probably still sleeping it off.. It's the weekend, and still am.. I don't have a big enough fog horn to wake him up from where I'm at..


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

Up and running! This one has a 46x multi wall. So 4.6GHz it is 

Also, anyone wondering about motherboards, as much as I loved GB in the past Asus is definitely the one to go for on SanyBridge.







Still no response on the RMA


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new rigg
Heard that 4,5-4,6 is a sweet spot for WCG on these SB.

I would make a call about that RMA request.


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah definitely a sweetspot. 155W crunching according to the killawatt. And temps are lower than my i7 950 @ 3.8 in same room.

Being a weekend I'll wait till Monday afternoon to chase up the RMA.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yeah definitely a sweetspot. 155W crunching according to the killawatt. And temps are lower than my i7 950 @ 3.8 in same room.
> 
> Being a weekend I'll wait till Monday afternoon to chase up the RMA.



155W is nothing compared to my 980X(4,3 GHz) quadfire setup that draws 470W from the wall running WCG and my SR-2(dual X5690 at 4,2 GHz) draws 520W

Good luck with the RMA


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

Mydog said:


> 155W is nothing compared to my 980X(4,3 GHz) quadfire setup that draws 470W from the wall running WCG and my SR-2(dual X5690 at 4,2 GHz) draws 520W
> 
> Good luck with the RMA



Thanks 

Yeah, my i7 950 is 240W. Electricity wise these SB let you have an affordable farm with good PPD. I'm looking forward to the LGA2011 and AMD's bulldozer, but even if they turn out better performance as long as these SB remain low wattage/PPD I'll keep them going rather than upgrade.


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I may have figured out my problem with low PPD, we'll see what she puts out today!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 1, 2011)

What does this icon mean? WCG won't run for me after installing my new video card?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110201/Capture004.jpg
> 
> What does this icon mean? WCG won't run for me after installing my new video card?



try unchecking the box that says "use GPU while computer is in use"


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> try unchecking the box that says "use GPU while computer is in use"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110201/Capture303.jpg



It's not checked


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 1, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110201/Capture004.jpg
> 
> What does this icon mean? WCG won't run for me after installing my new video card?



Looks like WCG is on "snooze." Hover over the icon with your mouse, and then right click the mouse and see if "snooze" is checked. If it is, then just hover over that and left click your mouse.


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2011)

RMA was completed!

Will get a replacement for the i7 as soon as they have one in stock. Thanks Brandon + mydog for the tip


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2011)

That's good news
Hope you get it soon 

Here on my end I've been struggeling with my SR-2 rigg after puttin in another HD6970 and having both cards watercooled. 
My 4,25 OC was stable with one gpu but now suffers random BSOD's with two.:shadedshu 
Still testing but different settings.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got the i5 2500k @4.5GHz! 

Oh and i've got my drive on the SATA 6.0 controller.. hehehe


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got the i5 2500k @4.5GHz!
> 
> Oh and i've got my drive on the *SATA 6.0 controller*.. hehehe



Yea, same here. (What Intel recall? )

Be nice to know what kind of PPD that i5 does


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yea, same here. (What Intel recall? )
> 
> Be nice to know what kind of PPD that i5 does



lol I'm not sending my 2500k back for SATA 3.0 that i will never use..lol  It's crunching just fine on SATA 6.0 with a SATA 3.0 Drive   I don't even have a optical drive installed...lol


----------



## Munki (Feb 5, 2011)

Implementing (4) Dell GX280's between today and tomorrow. 
CPU - P4 HT @ 2.8GHz
RAM - 512

Maybe this will help. Hope so 


Maybe getting another older dell that if I can find a power cord it will get added aswell.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2011)

It looks like we lost Ion (kpresler) and runnin17.

Ion didn't move immediately to another team, so I'm not sure what's up with that.  Runnin17 went to Redraider.

I'm sorry to see Ion leave and hope he will reconsider.  I wasn't really around when he made most of his contributions, but I'm given to understand that they have been substantial.

Of course I'm sure we all wish him well regardless of what he decides to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> It looks like we lost Ion (kpresler) and runnin17.
> 
> Ion didn't move immediately to another team, so I'm not sure what's up with that.  Runnin17 went to Redraider.
> 
> ...



Not sure what's up with ION, I think he was trying to get a team up and going for his school, I am trying to contact him to see if that's the reason.  As far as runnin17, wish him the best over there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2011)

Alright guys,

Was able to breifly speak to [ION] and he seems to be having some pretty big problems within his family.  Right now things are not too good for him so he's taking some time off from both WCG and the forums.  If you guys have any questions about this, please DO NOT post in this thread, PM me instead.  Thanks guys.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 6, 2011)

I joined. Can't do too much, as I am in high school, but I will help all that I can. I also run other BOINC projects, mainly PrimeGrid and Milkyway@home.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> I joined. Can't do too much, as I am in high school, but I will help all that I can. I also run other BOINC projects, mainly PrimeGrid and Milkyway@home.


Welcome binarymage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

Guys,

I got a pretty bad fever right now, and I'm burning!  Obviously the rigs online don't help.  I am going to try and keep them on as long as I can but they might be coming off to help keep my ambient temps normal, right now I feel like I'm melting!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a pretty bad fever right now, and I'm burning!  Obviously the rigs online don't help.  I am going to try and keep them on as long as I can but they might be coming off to help keep my ambient temps normal, right now I feel like I'm melting!



Hope you feel better soon CP


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2011)

CP. Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you get better soon. 

Hey guys, I'm having a problem with WCG. Ever since I switched out my motherboard and CPU (Sandy Bridge), I've not bee able to run WCG. When I try to run it, I get "Waiting to contact project servers", and it never goes past this. I've reinstalled WCG a couple of times with the same results. Any idea what the problem may be?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2011)

tried one of the older versions?


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 7, 2011)

Get well soon CP! 

Paulieg, do you have a firewall or anything that might be blocking the connection? That seems the most likely culprit. If that's not the issue, try resetting the project in BOINC. You could also check your settings for when to get work. Other than that, I don't know...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Hope you feel better soon CP





Paulieg said:


> CP. Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you get better soon.
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with WCG. Ever since I switched out my motherboard and CPU (Sandy Bridge), I've not bee able to run WCG. When I try to run it, I get "Waiting to contact project servers", and it never goes past this. I've reinstalled WCG a couple of times with the same results. Any idea what the problem may be?





BinaryMage said:


> Get well soon CP!
> 
> Paulieg, do you have a firewall or anything that might be blocking the connection? That seems the most likely culprit. If that's not the issue, try resetting the project in BOINC. You could also check your settings for when to get work. Other than that, I don't know...


Thanks a lot guys! 


Paul, made sure your date/time is set correctly?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got the dual core back up and crunching 100%! still dont have the x58 running since the board is stuck due to weather, im hoping tomorrow it will be delivered


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2011)

It's funny. I could have swork I had reset projects after the motherboard/cpu swap, but I guess I didn't. The Sandy is up and running for a few days...just until I send in the board for a refund.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> I think I may have figured out my problem with low PPD, we'll see what she puts out today!





Paulieg said:


> It's funny. I could have swork I had reset projects after the motherboard/cpu swap, but I guess I didn't. The Sandy is up and running for a few days...just until I send in the board for a refund.



How come it's going for a refund?  Glad you got it fixed though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> How come it's going for a refund?  Glad you got it fixed though.



Cause of the SATA defections


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

Ugggh, I've had a fever now for about 15 hours straight, I haven't felt this bad probably ever or in a really long time.  Starting to subside now, but it's really taken a toll on me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ugggh, I've had a fever now for about 15 hours straight, I haven't felt this bad probably ever or in a really long time.  Starting to subside now, but it's really taken a toll on me.



Oh wow! drink that nyquill MAN!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh wow! drink that nyquill MAN!



Taking some theraflu!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2011)

Weather has been horrible! its taken 8 days in shipping my motherboard and it still wont be here today!


----------



## KieX (Feb 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ugggh, I've had a fever now for about 15 hours straight, I haven't felt this bad probably ever or in a really long time.  Starting to subside now, but it's really taken a toll on me.



Hope you get better soon.



brandonwh64 said:


> Weather has been horrible! its taken 8 days in shipping my motherboard and it still wont be here today!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110207/UPS.jpg



That's the worst kind of wait. Hopefully they won't take much longer.


Oh.. my RMA i7 replacement should be up and running soon. Should bring me up to 38 threads crunching. Let's go after that daily 2 Million!  Nice to see everyone stepping it up


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad that fixed your problem.  
I was surprised at the Sandy Bridge issue, usually Intel does a good job of fully testing their processors, but I guess this slipped through. Costly for them to replace. Oh well...


----------



## adrianx (Feb 11, 2011)

I join to TPU team ....

so can anyone helpme with GPU-use? I think that is not used


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2011)

adrianx said:


> I join to TPU team ....
> 
> so can anyone helpme with GPU-use? I think that is not used



You can use your GPU to fold for TPU:
 *** F@h Tech Assistance Thread ***
Thanks for joining the team


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, typically we use our processors to crunch for WCG, and our video cards to crunch for folding at home. Check the F@H subforum for more info about getting started with that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2011)

My new X58 rig is up and running, i expect close to 1K Bionc a day


----------



## KieX (Feb 11, 2011)

adrianx said:


> I join to TPU team ....
> 
> so can anyone helpme with GPU-use? I think that is not used



Welcome 



brandonwh64 said:


> My new X58 rig is up and running, i expect close to 1K Bionc a day



1K? You would need to have it at stock and crunch only half day. With 3.8 24/7 they're good for over 4K


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2011)

A E5502 dual core?

its stock 1.8ghz i OCed it to 2.8ghz


----------



## KieX (Feb 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> A E5502 dual core?
> 
> its stock 1.8ghz i OCed it to 2.8ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110209/Test.jpg



oops  

you said x58 and I automatically thought i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2011)

KieX said:


> oops
> 
> you said x58 and I automatically thought i7



same here, only that I didn't post it


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 12, 2011)

Big thanks to BP on her one year.  Keep crunching strong boys and girls.
P.S  it my one year too.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice mjkmike. Almost 3 million credits in one year - good job!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 12, 2011)

Over 3 Mill if you count all the times my rigs crunched for others.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Big thanks to BP on her one year.  Keep crunching strong boys and girls.
> P.S  it my one year too.



he-he. 1 year and a few days here. Just replied to this post to draw attention to the undisputed fastest 4 core/no-HT CPU in this team - meet Mindweavers 2500K that does 4319 PPD on 4 four cores (60*60*4*24*0.012497). Almost as fast as a 4 GHz 8-treaded i7. What's the power draw on that one Mindweaver and far is it OC'ed?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> he-he. 1 year and a few days here. Just replied to this post to draw attention to the undisputed fastest 4 core/no-HT CPU in this team - meet Mindweavers 2500K that does 4319 PPD on 4 four cores (60*60*4*24*0.012497). Almost as fast as a 4 GHz 8-treaded i7. What's the power draw on that one Mindweaver and far is it OC'ed?



 Whaaaaaa!!!  I want my 1155 board back.  I can haz manly ppd too.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be replacing my i7 920 with another i7 970 Monday on the EVGA board

I may keep the i7 920 and put it on a Gigabyte I still have...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2011)

you must be back at full power again then


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2011)

Not quite yet...


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Big thanks to BP on her one year.  Keep crunching strong boys and girls.
> P.S  it my one year too.



Congrats 

Quick question too, what do you have your SB i7 clocked at?



mstenholm said:


> he-he. 1 year and a few days here. Just replied to this post to draw attention to the undisputed fastest 4 core/no-HT CPU in this team - meet Mindweavers 2500K that does 4319 PPD on 4 four cores (60*60*4*24*0.012497). Almost as fast as a 4 GHz 8-treaded i7. What's the power draw on that one Mindweaver and far is it OC'ed?



That is sweet.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 13, 2011)

My SB is 4430.5.  Multi x43 . Core 1.288v.
Still playing got 4.8 at 1.388v.


This is great.  http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=75112


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn, mine's 4.6 with x46 and 1.225v. You sure you can't go down on the volts?

Going to read up on that link.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 13, 2011)

Never said I was good at overclocking.  Just putting rigs on line


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Never said I was good at overclocking.  Just putting rigs on line



 lol

Which board you using, if you want I can write up the settings I'm using if it helps?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 13, 2011)

Same as you bro.
P8P67PRO


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Same as you bro.



Ah, my UD4 is still down, bringing it up today. Will see how that goes. Using a p8p67 pro on the other one, and that was weird. All the energy saving features need to be on for you to be able to OC.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2011)

KieX said:


> lol
> 
> Which board you using, if you want I can write up the settings I'm using if it helps?



That would help me out a lot once I get the board back from RMA to Asus.  Thanks.


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2011)

OK, here's the settings I use. For the majority of voltages I'm just entering manually the defaults. Hope it helps:


Spoiler



==AI TWEAKER==
Ai OVerclock Tuner	[Manual]
BCLK/PEG Frequency	[100.0]
Turbo Ratio		[By all cores]
By all cores		[46]
Memory Frequency	[DDR3-1600Mhz]
EPU Power Saving mode	[Disabled]

-Digi+ VRM-
Load-line Calibration	[Ultra high]
VRM Frequency		[Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum	[Disabled]
Phase control		[Standard]
Duty Control		[Extreme]
CPU Current Capability	[110%]


--
CPU Voltage		[Manual Mode]
CPU Manual Voltage	[1.225]
DRAM Voltage		[1.500]
VCCSA			[0.925]
VCCIO			[1.0625]
CPU PLL			[1.800]
PCH			[1.060]
CPU Spread Spectrum	[Disabled]


So far those settings have been 24/7 stable.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2011)

KieX said:


> OK, here's the settings I use. For the majority of voltages I'm just entering manually the defaults. Hope it helps:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's great - thank you.

I'm also going to use the EVO software that comes with a lot of Asus boards.  It autotunes the board and then you can make your own modifications.  

What I do is roll back the NB speed and increase the multiplier.  But it depends on what memory speed I'm using and what the final NB speed is.


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2011)

Got the other i7 on the UD4 up and running. For this one everything remains the same as default, except Vcore on this one needs 1.34v for 4.6. Either the Asus is very good or the i7 on that board may be golden. Care more about running stable on lowest volts possible than overclocking these days.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 13, 2011)

I've found it easier to overclock just using the BIOS. You often get more control, and it's easier to test stability. (For stability testing, I recommend Intel Burn Test)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2011)

hopefully by the end of the week i should be back 

got a great deal on the following :

1055T
CHIV
2x2gb redline
5850
1000W psu
Cosmos S case
zalman fancontroller
NorthQ Siberian Tiger II (basically H50 with dualrad)
2x1 TB F3's 
DVD burner

all for a VERY good price 

so i can do some crunching again


----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hopefully by the end of the week i should be back
> 
> got a great deal on the following :
> 
> ...



I don't think you need a 1000w psu.  I'd cut back to maybe 750, get at least 2x4gig sticks and an H70.  I can see getting 2 1tb drives if you're going RAID but otherwise a 2gig is probably cheaper.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2011)

its a combo deal from a friend, that im getting very cheap, 

and the psu is silver rated, and i dont deal in overkill....there is no such thing in my world 

its not to piss on your suggestion, its much appreciated 

but cant change a thing until i have the rig in my hands, and the tiger II should have around the same performance as H70 from what i can see

and its an AMD X6, its not like the get very hot  

if it wasnt for the price i would have gone with SB


----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2011)

Ah, ok.  But the 5850 only pulls 300watts and TDP on the 1055t is at most 135w IIRC.  Even if you did 2 5850's in xfire it would pull under 500w.

Although running the PSU at 50-60% of max will probably increase it's life span, so there is that.

I like the H70 because it has a copper base so you get better heat transfer.  And those chips do get hot if you push them.  If you're like me though and want a good oc without excessive amounts of tweaking, then yeah, they can run pretty cool even at 4ghz.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2011)

i know  but i dont like having psu's that might be too small if i want to upgrade further in the future....been there done that 

the siberian tiger II is, as i said, and H50 with the dualrad instead

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=119







it has copper base too, and is made by Asetek, the ones making H50/60/70 and H620 by antec

and its a danish company  

i prolly wont go higher than 4 ghz or maybe 4.2, id rather have a stable 4.0 oc than something around 4.2 that "might" crash one day, if you understand


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2011)

Guys, I'm going to be posting a my old Athlon X2 5000 up for sale today, if anyone wants it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I'm going to be posting a my old Athlon X2 5000 up for sale today, if anyone wants it.



I also still have the 350W PSU for someone that wants to make a cruncher. ill give a 5$ off discount for crunchers so that would be 15$ shipped also on the S478 combo (dont think it can be crunched for good points but the thought counts)


----------



## Pembo210 (Feb 16, 2011)

did anyone see that we're in a points contest on WGC for Childhood Cancer?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Pembo210 said:


> did anyone see that we're in a points contest on WGC for Childhood Cancer?



Yep 

 TPU WCG Challenges Thread


----------



## Pembo210 (Feb 17, 2011)

So Awesome!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 23, 2011)

While waiting on the new SB boards... I went ahead and ordered a i7 970 x6.. today with all the trimmings..  Parts should be here tomorrow.. hehehe Now, all i need is for the SB boards to become avalible and I'll get my 2600k or 2.. lol


----------



## theonedub (Feb 23, 2011)

^ Nice pickup. Wish I could've grabbed a 970 when everyone was selling them a while back


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 23, 2011)

theonedub said:


> ^ Nice pickup. Wish I could've grabbed a 970 when everyone was selling them a while back



I got mine from the egg for $599... that hurt.. but better than the $899 they were asking for it.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)

theonedub said:


> ^ Nice pickup. Wish I could've grabbed a 970 when everyone was selling them a while back





Mindweaver said:


> I got mine from the egg for $599... that hurt.. but better than the $899 they were asking for it.



I paid about $580 for each of mine, but the nice thing (not for me) is they will be coming down in price

theonedub - you should be able to find one for around $500 or so....


----------



## theonedub (Feb 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I paid about $580 for each of mine, but the nice thing (not for me) is they will be coming down in price
> 
> theonedub - you should be able to find one for around $500 or so....



After the IRE discount there were a lot of them floating around locally but that was pre-price drop  I didn't feel right letting people triple up on me and possibly being out the warranty if it was from IRE and not a retail chip. 

I'm always looking for a great deal though. If I see one sub $475 I think I will buy asap.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)

They are pretty sweet cpu's


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 25, 2011)

This has been a shitty day.. I built the 970 today, but came home to my dog dying... We tried to rush him to the animal hospital, but his injuries were to bad..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 25, 2011)

What happened? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> This has been a shitty day.. I built the 970 today, but came home to my dog dying... We tried to rush him to the animal hospital, but his injuries were to bad..



Oh crap dude, I am very, very sorry to hear that man I would be devastated if something happened to my old lab Man, pets are like children and a very important part of one's family. Dude, my heart breaks for you man. About brings tears to my eyes just hearing this and knowing the pain  you and your family is going through............


----------



## twilyth (Feb 25, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> What happened? If you don't mind me asking?



Yes.  If you're able to talk about it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 25, 2011)

A bigger dog had got loose, and attacked my much smaller dog....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 25, 2011)

0.o

I'm sorry. Did you report them to the proper authorities? The owners of the other dog are at fault and I'd make sure to at least have a nice long talk with them. 

I hope things go better for you soon, I hate loosing loved ones and I know how it feels all to well....


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm to upset right now....  Thanks guys for asking..


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2011)

So soory...Love all my dogs.  One left on farm from nef.  one left on farm from little brother that lost wife and couldn't look at her dog. (He keeps his)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> This has been a shitty day.. I built the 970 today, but came home to my dog dying... We tried to rush him to the animal hospital, but his injuries were to bad..



Damn bro, your pets are part of the family man, it's like loosing someone close to you.  I'm really sorry this happened and I hope you and your family can recover from this as quickly as possible.  I'm really sorry.


----------



## hat (Feb 25, 2011)

That almost happened to my uncle once. He has one of those little dogs as well, and he was running around outside with us while we were working on the house. The neighbor's big dog came blundering over, but we both caught it in time to prevent any issues. I feel for you, I know what it's like to pre-maturely lose a pet; when I was a kid my dog broke his chain got slammed by a car while I was at school one day.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mindweaver


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> This has been a shitty day.. I built the 970 today, but came home to my dog dying... We tried to rush him to the animal hospital, but his injuries were to bad..



I have a two year lab pup and he is my family. I have always had a good family dog and have felt very lucky to have such great companions. I am sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## twilyth (Feb 25, 2011)

The other dog is viscous and should be put down.  Sorry.  Dogs that aggressive need to be secured.  If not, they have to be removed and their owners held responsible - criminally and civilly.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2011)

twilyth said:


> The other dog is viscous and should be put down.  Sorry.  Dogs that aggressive need to be secured.  If not, they have to be removed and their owners held responsible - criminally and civilly.



I agree 100%!!!!! That is unacceptable in my book!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a I7 920 on the way to replace my dual core CPU! get ready for better pointS!


----------



## KieX (Feb 25, 2011)

Reading the last few posts shows how bittersweet life can be sometimes.  Sorry to hear about your dog Mind  Good to hear Brandon getting a new cpu and welcome to all the newcomers 

-
FIH The Don should soon be getting the i5 760 I was using as main rig before. Hopefully it will serve him as well as it did me. Got a replacement 2600K for it, should have that crunching tomorrow. Just waiting on another sale to go through for the money to get the last 2600K for my farm.

Been a long ass week at work, so I'll be offline getting these computers crunching and drinking some nice cold beer to enjoy the 2 days of rest that are the weekend.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 25, 2011)

MW:  When you're ready, you might feel better talking to other people who have experienced the same thing.

Here is a very short link that talks about how to deal with the loss of a pet.

Here is a link to many other resources relating to the loss of a pet.  The number of sites dealing with the issue is really astounding.  Please take a moment to check it out - especially the "discussion and support groups" section near the bottom.

edit - you shouldn't try to deal with the anger and grief on your own.  There are others out there who can help.  Please use them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 25, 2011)

It was very hard, but i just buried my dog Ty...  It's been very tuff today, but i was able to finish my i7 970 build today... It's updating now and crunching strong... Thanks for all the kind word guys! I'm grateful to be apart of such a great team! KeiX that beer sounds good I think i'll have a few myself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> It was very hard, but i just buried my dog Ty...  It's been very tuff today, but i was able to finish my i7 970 build today... It's updating now and crunching strong... Thanks for all the kind word guys! I'm grateful to be apart of such a great team! KeiX that beer sounds good I think i'll have a few myself.



sorry about your DOG MW! mine got hit by a car last month


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your dog, mindweaver. Pets are wonderful friends, and losing one is a awful experience. Just remember all the fun you had together! My condolences.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2011)

I am going to Phoenix tonight to enjoy some warm weather for a week and to visit the parents. Both i7 970's are still crunching away at home, however the lappy is with me and I have disabled Boinc for the time being. So my numbers will be down by about 1,700 per day for a week.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 27, 2011)

Holy crap Hammer, that is quite a trip from Alaska man. Going to be a heck of a lot different climate. LOL


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah - I am looking forward to a little warmer weather


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 27, 2011)

@ Hammer hope there is someone to do snow when you are gone not fun when left alone.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> @ Hammer hope there is someone to do snow when you are gone not fun when left alone.



You mean shoveling the snow? I live in an apartment so I let the landlord take care of that


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a 2600K, but I kinda want to wait for the new bulldozer chips.. What do you guys think? Either way i'll have to wait a few weeks to get the mother board, but i feel like i need to go ahead and buy the processor.. lol or i'll spend it on something else...hehehe


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2011)

^ well AMD could surprise and make a fast cruncher...but I would go with the safe bet


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally got the Sandy really stable at a sweet spot for crunching...


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> ^ well AMD could surprise and make a fast cruncher...but I would go with the safe bet



Yea, that's kind of what i'm thinking... hehehe I want AMD to do really well, but i don't want to wait and it be ok and not great. I think the biggest selling point for me is having both crossfire and SLI.



Paulieg said:


> Finally got the Sandy really stable at a sweet spot for crunching...



Nice Paulieg! I stopped at 4.5 on my 2500K, but it should do a lot more.. I ran linpak on it for an hour and it never got over 62c on air (120mm push pull). I can't do that on my Q9550 @ 3.8ghz on air...  but after see what you've got on the 2600k i might just go ahead and get the 2600k.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice Paulie, I'm jealous  What are you using for cooling?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 27, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Finally got the Sandy really stable at a sweet spot for crunching...



Looking sweet! Wish i had one... or two na make it 50000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, that's kind of what i'm thinking... hehehe I want AMD to do really well, but i don't want to wait and it be ok and not great. I think the biggest selling point for me is having both crossfire and SLI.


AMD had enough time to make a proc, which will finally get back into the game, in my opinion.
If a shrink to 32nm and years of architectural improvement (magny cours) just was enough to make an "OK" proc, i would be seriously disappointed of them... especially after the Phenom 1 disaster, which should kinda have teached them a lesson. 

regarding SLI and CF capabilities, i would say, that since the SLI hack was released as simple installer, SLI alone is no selling point on a board. They all have CF anyways, and most of them should work flawlessly with the Hack and any card you use with them. Even if the Hack wouldnt work at first, i bet Anatolymik (one of the creators of the Hack) would troubleshoot you in the thread very fast, and update the hack, so eventual bugs you may encounter will vanish.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, that's kind of what i'm thinking... hehehe I want AMD to do really well, but i don't want to wait and it be ok and not great. I think the biggest selling point for me is having both crossfire and SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Paulieg! I stopped at 4.5 on my 2500K, but it should do a lot more.. I ran linpak on it for an hour and it never got over 62c on air (120mm push pull). I can't do that on my Q9550 @ 3.8ghz on air...  but after see what you've got on the 2600k i might just go ahead and get the 2600k.



Yeah, I can push a little further too...almost WCG stable on 4.8ghz, but vcore gets a little higher than I'm comfortable with, considering there is still debate on "safe" 32nm voltage. Until I know more, I'm gonna stick to 1.38v (bios) or lower. I did have a 2500K for a couple of weeks, and had it to 5.0 with reasonable voltages....but I wanted the additional threads. 



4x4n said:


> Very nice Paulie, I'm jealous  What are you using for cooling?



Running a Venomous X in just pull, until I get my new fans. Great cooler. Easily better than my old favorite, the Megahalems.

My WCG output may still be inconsistent for a few days while I'm tweaking memory. Also I'm trying to figure out why my i5 655K rig will not download work. I've reinstalled several times with the same results.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I can push a little further too...almost WCG stable on 4.8ghz, but vcore gets a little higher than I'm comfortable with, considering there is still debate on "safe" 32nm voltage. Until I know more, I'm gonna stick to 1.38v (bios) or lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you check the date on it?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you check the date on it?



Yup, sure did. Not the problem...though I have made that mistake in the past.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 28, 2011)

My next guess would be network permissions maybe being setup wrong in the client.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> AMD had enough time to make a proc, which will finally get back into the game, in my opinion.
> If a shrink to 32nm and years of architectural improvement (magny cours) just was enough to make an "OK" proc, i would be seriously disappointed of them... especially after the Phenom 1 disaster, which should kinda have teached them a lesson.
> 
> regarding SLI and CF capabilities, i would say, that since the SLI hack was released as simple installer, SLI alone is no selling point on a board. They all have CF anyways, and most of them should work flawlessly with the Hack and any card you use with them. Even if the Hack wouldnt work at first, i bet Anatolymik (one of the creators of the Hack) would troubleshoot you in the thread very fast, and update the hack, so eventual bugs you may encounter will vanish.


This article was the subject of a recent thread here - http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=1083



> It is well known that Bulldozer embraces the idea of “CMT”, or chip multi-threading.  While Intel supports SMT on their processors, it is not the most efficient way of doing things.  SMT sends two threads to the same execution unit, in an attempt to maximize the work being done by that unit.  Essentially fewer cycles are wasted waiting for new instructions or resultant data.  AMD instead chose to implement multi-threading in a different way.  For example, a Bulldozer core comprised of four modules will have eight integer execution units, and four shared 2 x 128 bit floating point/SIMD units.  This allows the OS to see the chip as an eight core unit.
> 
> CMT maximizes die space and threading performance seemingly much better than SMT (it scales around 1.8x that of a single core, as compared to 1.3x that using SMT), and CMP (chip multi-processor- each core may not be entirely utilized, and the die cost of replicating entire cores is much higher than in CMP).  This balance of performance and die savings is the hallmark of the Bulldozer architecture.  AMD has gone through and determined what structures can be shared, and what structures need to be replicated in each module.  CMT apparently only increases overall die space by around 5% in a four module unit



So intel might have an advantage for single threaded apps, but otherwise BD performace will be about 40% better, at higher clocks, smaller die size and lower temps.  That sounds like a win to me.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I can push a little further too...almost WCG stable on 4.8ghz, but vcore gets a little higher than I'm comfortable with, considering there is still debate on "safe" 32nm voltage. Until I know more, I'm gonna stick to 1.38v (bios) or lower. I did have a 2500K for a couple of weeks, and had it to 5.0 with reasonable voltages....but I wanted the additional threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Click on "Messages" under the Advance view and what does it say?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 28, 2011)

All my rigs are down due to thunderstorms and poweroutage except a couple... My main rig and 1 E8400 at 4Ghz. All of my UPS's are drained.. Down to 1 generator. I'll get everything backup once power has been restored.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 28, 2011)

We had thunderstorms here too (if that's the cause of your outage).  It's February and I'm being awakened by thunder.  What crazy shit is this?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2011)

up and running again, though not as powerfull as i'd like, its still decent, 

and MANY Thanks to KieX for selling it to me 

and to Rad_Ed for helping with a bit of funds for the rig, pure awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 28, 2011)

Anytime Don, let me know if you need help again.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 1, 2011)

those 760 look nice!  I built a 750 for a friend and it was a kickass quad.


----------



## dustyshiv (Mar 1, 2011)

Guys...Im havin issues wid my second rig....dunno temp are soarin up on i7 after installin cape cora rad....but the first one is smooth as silk..will keep u guys posted.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 1, 2011)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys...Im havin issues wid my second rig....dunno temp are soarin up on i7 after installin cape cora rad....but the first one is smooth as silk..will keep u guys posted.



Good Luck bro! I finally got all my rigs back up and online.


----------



## dustyshiv (Mar 1, 2011)

Changed the flow plates on EK supreme to increase flow and reduce restriction as I have many things in the loop. Lapped my second i7 today and now temps are running at 75. Itll settle down and tad 2 degrees lower after the thermal dope sets I presume. But second baby is online.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2011)

Temps still seem pretty high...
What type of i7 is this one and what else is in the loop?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Temps still seem pretty high...
> What type of i7 is this one and what else is in the loop?



According to his sys specs he has a Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @4.2GHz DO Stepping

And according to his hosts list he has 2 of these - http://boincstats.com/stats/host_stats.php?pr=wcg&userid=580531&active=1&st=0&or=16


----------



## dustyshiv (Mar 1, 2011)

Two i7s @4.2GHz, two OCed 9800GTX, One OCed GTX460, and Gigabyte NB waterblock of X58 Extreme mobo cooled by one XSPC quad rad with Sanaces in pushpull, one passive zalman reserator, one Alphacool cape cora 620 and one Black ice3Triple rad wid one ultrakaze.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 2, 2011)

We had major floods in East TN yesterday. The first floor of my home was flooded, including our den. Because of this, all but one rig are offline until things get back to normal. What a crappy couple of days...


----------



## twilyth (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry to hear that paulie.  My basement sometimes gets a little water in it and even that is a pain in the ass.  Most stuff is up on pallets or bricks but something or other always ends up getting wet.  I don't even want to think about the living area getting flooded.  That's a lot of waste and expense that nobody wants or needs.  I hope you can get it cleaned up with no structural damage and that you can salvage most of what's there.  Good luck man.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 2, 2011)

That sucks man, let us know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## Bow (Mar 2, 2011)

Getting the bugs worked out of my new build, should be Crunching by the weekend.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2011)

OK my xeon dual core has been changed to a I7 920 at stock! crunching 100% load 52 deg


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet! That will crunch well! 
Paulieg, I really hope everything works out okay for you. Our team is here if you need anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2011)

I tried a quick OC on it but it would freeze on the windows loading screen. its probably this board. I tried 21x191 with voltages up to 1.3V.

If anyone has a EVGA X58 SLI LE board, could you post screenies of your bios so i can use as a cheat sheet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2011)

Hate to do it but i am going to have to stop crunching. The electric bill is costing both arms and legs along with my left nut


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that but I fully understand.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

Sorry I haven't been around these last few days, just been busy working on the car.  I'm back now though.  Miss anything?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Hate to do it but i am going to have to stop crunching. The electric bill is costing both arms and legs along with my left nut



oh, i know that Problem, i have to pay 60 euro the month, just for my rigs! 
can understand the pain you go thru totally!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around these last few days, just been busy working on the car.  I'm back now though.  Miss anything?



The car? Am I missing something?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

I remember CP talking about his car last year, but I can't remember what it is...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I remember CP talking about his car last year, but I can't remember what it is...



me neither, but i remember he had one... something really american if im not wrong


----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I remember CP talking about his car last year, but I can't remember what it is...



Im pretty sure it was a Talon or Eclipse.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Im pretty sure it was a Talon or Eclipse.



Yep - one of the two


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, it was the Talon.  When I bought the car I put it aside to build rigs, now It's vice versa.  Just been really busy working on it.  Trying to get the last pieces to install the cams.  My buddy already did his, it sounds crazy!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I need to get to work on my BMW but have been busy with work and building rigs for others to make a bit of extra cash. Still need to order my new fender and muffler. I did get my oil pan fixed thou.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I need to get to work on my BMW but have been busy with work and building rigs for others to make a bit of extra cash. Still need to order my new fender and muffler. I did get my oil pan fixed thou.



That's good, little by little you'll get stuff done, I have had my car for over four years now I am still working on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

I may be getting a 1999 Eclipse GS today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may be getting a 1999 Eclipse GS today!



Good conditions?  They are nice cars, I love the body style of the 1997-1999 Eclipses


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good conditions?  They are nice cars, I love the body style of the 1997-1999 Eclipses



Yes  good condition! 2700$ and it has a 5-speed trans and full leather with power everything


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes  good condition! 2700$ and it has a 5-speed trans and full leather with power everything



Not bad, I'd jump on that one.    PM me the details or a link to it if possible so I can check it out, don't want to derail the thread much you know


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not bad, I'd jump on that one.    PM me the details or a link to it if possible so I can check it out, don't want to derail the thread much you know



Its at a local car lot but will post pictures if i pick it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its at a local car lot but will post pictures if i pick it up



Sounds good brotha!    Best of luck with it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sounds good brotha!    Best of luck with it!



I will! BTW i7 920 crunching 100% 24/7 now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will! BTW i7 920 crunching 100% 24/7 now!



That's the spirit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's the spirit.



Ive got to get it 4Ghz stable. i did about a 15 min OC session on it and only could get it 3.8ghz stable. anything after that would freeze on windows loading screen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive got to get it 4Ghz stable. i did about a 15 min OC session on it and only could get it 3.8ghz stable. anything after that would freeze on windows loading screen.



You raising the PCI-E clock?  I remember mine at like about 4 GHz I needed to crank it up just a bit along with the ICH voltage (SB).


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may be getting a 1999 Eclipse GS today!


Cool! I don't know too much about cars, but those sound like nice ones. Maybe you could install a PC in one of your cars.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 4, 2011)

if anyone is looking to build a i7 cruncher i have my stuff for sale. Just wanted to point it out to you guys.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive got to get it 4Ghz stable. i did about a 15 min OC session on it and only could get it 3.8ghz stable. anything after that would freeze on windows loading screen.



3.8 GHz is usually the sweet spot for the i7 920 and I don't think you will notice that much of an increase in ppd at 4.0GHz. But it never hurts to try


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2011)

Up and Crunching again!, AMD 1100t x6 strong and stable,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2011)

HammerON said:


> 3.8 GHz is usually the sweet spot for the i7 920 and I don't think you will notice that much of an increase in ppd at 4.0GHz. But it never hurts to try



I havnt seen a I7 920 D0 yet that wont clock to 4ghz. its gotta be the board


----------



## dustyshiv (Mar 4, 2011)

Guys, I removed the cape cora that I had installed. Its a shit design when it comes to the inlet and outlet ports. There are no screw threads to secure the port and had the port pushed out due to the pump pressure. Lost so much coolant and a surge suppressor due to short frm the spilt coolant. Still Im not able to get my temps on one i7 under control. So running one at stock. 

I dunno...Im back to the exact same setup as I was 6 months before. Temps ranged in mid 60s now I dunno why temps range in mid 70s and moment it crosses 79, I get a BSOD. The only difference tht I now can think of is that these are lapped...but thts supposed to reduce temps not increase. Tried reapplying TIM...but aint workin. Tried switchin off the second rig and runnin only the first. Still temps are in mid 70s. I dont want crunching to get a hit...hence runnin at stock.

U guys have any suggestions?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2011)

sounds very strange :S

only thing i can think of is a chiller perhaps


----------



## KieX (Mar 4, 2011)

That is weird. I've had i7's running over 85C all summer, so I don't see why you'd get BSOD. This is a long shot, but is it possible the socket area is warped? Either from heat or over-tight mounting?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2011)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys, I removed the cape cora that I had installed. Its a shit design when it comes to the inlet and outlet ports. There are no screw threads to secure the port and had the port pushed out due to the pump pressure. Lost so much coolant and a surge suppressor due to short frm the spilt coolant. Still Im not able to get my temps on one i7 under control. So running one at stock.
> 
> I dunno...Im back to the exact same setup as I was 6 months before. Temps ranged in mid 60s now I dunno why temps range in mid 70s and moment it crosses 79, I get a BSOD. The only difference tht I now can think of is that these are lapped...but thts supposed to reduce temps not increase. Tried reapplying TIM...but aint workin. Tried switchin off the second rig and runnin only the first. Still temps are in mid 70s. I dont want crunching to get a hit...hence runnin at stock.
> 
> U guys have any suggestions?



and you have followed the instructions on how much the screws/springs should be tightened on the wb?

and as KieX says, it could be warping, but its rare afaik


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

I am in desperate need for a X58 motherboard for my i7 920. I am tired of messing around with my borked Gigabyte UD4P (bent pins and other problems), and would like to get the 920 crunching again. Let me know...
Thanks


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I havnt seen a I7 920 D0 yet that wont clock to 4ghz. its gotta be the board



I owned 19 DO's, and I gotta tell you that late batch chips really struggled to get 4.0 with reasonable vcore. Early batches were different. They were brilliant, and easily climbed over 4.0.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

That was basically my point earlier about the "sweet spot" for the i7 920. At 3.8GHz the ones I have had (6 of them) required under 1.28 Vcore and the temps stayed cooled with a good cooler. Several would oc well to 4.0GHz with Vcore under 1.3, but the temps were harder to control and the difference I saw in ppd was minimal if any at all.


----------



## KieX (Mar 5, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I am in desperate need for a X58 motherboard for my i7 920. I am tired of messing around with my borked Gigabyte UD4P (bent pins and other problems), and would like to get the 920 crunching again. Let me know...
> Thanks



I have a Rampage 3 Extreme I want to sell. I'll shoot you a PM


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2011)

I ordered a biostar 1155 from the egg since there was a problem with the fax I sent for the cross ship from Asus.  I think I'm going to build 2 2600k's.  I'm going to need some help overclocking the biostar m/b though.  For Asus i can use the tweak utility.

That means I'll be selling my X2 940 and X6 1090T.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

KieX said:


> I have a Rampage 3 Extreme I want to sell. I'll shoot you a PM



Thanks man!
Got a good deal on a ASrock motherboard from a TPU member.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like I had a pretty good day today with 4,238 points.  Rigs were off like three hours so taking that into consideration, it was darn good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty awesome  
You still sick ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Pretty awesome
> You still sick ?



The cough is still here bro, it has wore me down like there is no tomorrow.  Doing much better though, thanks for asking dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I owned 19 DO's, and I gotta tell you that late batch chips really struggled to get 4.0 with reasonable vcore. Early batches were different. They were brilliant, and easily climbed over 4.0.



HMM yea i checked the batch number and it looks to be a earlier batch and other have gotten 4Ghz 1.25-1.28V out of it mostly. I really haven't attempted to OC it much since ive been so busy with army reserve and a new car


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> HMM yea i checked the batch number and it looks to be a earlier batch and other have gotten 4Ghz 1.25-1.28V out of it mostly. I really haven't attempted to OC it much since ive been so busy with army reserve and a new car



Out of those 19 he had one that did 4.7 GHz on air in Miami steaming weather, but shhhhh.   Don't tell him that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Out of those 19 he had one that did 4.7 GHz on air in Miami steaming weather, but shhhhh.   Don't tell him that



LOLi just want 4GHZ atleast 1.3V

I have a guide i found for my board that someone over at XS that i am going to use.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck.  Those i7's were popular; I'm sure you can find some great guides.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Out of those 19 he had one that did 4.7 GHz on air in Miami steaming weather, but shhhhh.   Don't tell him that



and this pure beauty, drank due to a defect fitting on Stivens WB... god, i hate it for that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and this pure beauty, drank due to a defect fitting on Stivens WB... god, i hate it for that!



Wait, what happened to it?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wait, what happened to it?



you remember when stivens rig was flooded a few weeks ago? it was THE legendary i7 in it, so i could always understand stivens anger over it... hell, it wasnt mine, and the simple death of that good silicone, due to some QC issues in China, with said fittings (45°turnable), makes me angry on them... hope AT responded to him regarding replacements!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2011)

just sent them another mail, thanks for reminding me VW!!

they havent responded on the last mail i sent them 2 weeks ago, that makes it 3 mails now 

and yes, it was THE i7 that died 

anyways

@4.2 with 1.344v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just sent them another mail, thanks for reminding me VW!!
> 
> they havent responded on the last mail i sent them 2 weeks ago, that makes it 3 mails now
> 
> ...



Not a plus for Aquatuning in my book! I hope they sort it out, it would be more than unprofessional, to just simply ignore you. Especially for a WC wholeseller this Size, that is even international. That would be.. well... a huge blamage:shadedshu


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 9, 2011)

Bad night for me guys! Most of my rigs where down due to power loss.. Most of them are back up.. but i still have a few down. Everything should be up in a couple hours..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn VW, that really sucks that chip was golden to the max!

MW, best of luck getting them running dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2011)

Attempted again last night to OC to 4GHz. I used a guide from OC.net but still anything over 3.8ghz will not go past windows loading screen.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Attempted again last night to OC to 4GHz. I used a guide from OC.net but still anything over 3.8ghz will not go past windows loading screen.



That is a bummer man. Well some chips are just not good enough to hit the magical 4.0ghz bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well i dont think its the chip i think it may be the board or the install of windows i have cause its a copy of windows thats only 175MB LOL but tonight i will install a 64bit OS for the higher point which brings me to another question. What 64bit OS will be better for bionc? windows 7 x64 or xp x64?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm, it has to do 4GHz even I you have to use more voltage than you'd like.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well i dont think its the chip i think it may be the board or the install of windows i have cause its a copy of windows thats only 175MB LOL but tonight i will install a 64bit OS for the higher point which brings me to another question. What 64bit OS will be better for bionc? windows 7 x64 or xp x64?



Yea if its one of those mobile os's (ya know what I mean) then yea that may be a possibility for sure. As for what to install, keep in mind that XP 64 bit had lots of issues all along, and the Windows 7 64 bit has been a rock solid operating system. With that said, I would strongly suggest installing a legit Windows 7 64 bit OS.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2011)

Any win 7 x64 will do, doesnt have to be legit 
of course, piracy is baaaaaad, so dont do that kids!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2011)

piracy is bad, but borrowing a friends 7 dvd and reinstalling it every 29 days until you could afford your own copy is not  (its what im doing on the g/f's rig till the end of March then i can afford a 1TB and a copy of Win 7 of my own)

On a side note my daily work done is avg'ing just over 1000 credits a day


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> piracy is bad, but borrowing a friends 7 dvd and reinstalling it every 29 days until you could afford your own copy is not  (its what im doing on the g/f's rig till the end of March then i can afford a 1TB and a copy of Win 7 of my own)
> 
> On a side note my daily work done is avg'ing just over 1000 credits a day



very honorable! i would have died due to the frequent reinstalls


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> very honorable! i would have died due to the frequent reinstalls



 Yea no kidding! 

Can't remember exactly how it is done, but there is a way that you can install Windows 7 and have it run for 90 days without the need to reinstall or enter a key. Dang just can't remember how the heck that is done:shadedshu


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know about 90 days with no key, but if you're just using a machine for BOINC (I know this isn't the case, just curious) you probably could just run Linux, right? The performace should be the same or better...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> very honorable! i would have died due to the frequent reinstalls



Its my g/f's rig, which as you can see in my stats is a 24/7 cruncher.  Also i put most permament data on my 1TB external (music and such).  I feel much better reinstalling than using the nefarious WAT removal program.

Edit: My g/f has no expereince with any Linux Distros and was comfortable with XP, but i needed 7 to enable easier network file sharing (sharing between XP and 7 is a bitch and ghey).  I also made it a personal vow to myself when I got the Q9450 rig to not run and pirated software or cracked OSes anymore.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, Win7 has much improved and easier to use networking and filesharing support. It's also more secure. Out of curiosity, does running Linux instead of Win7 on a BOINC-only rig impact performance, and if so, how?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Its my g/f's rig, which as you can see in my stats is a 24/7 cruncher.  Also i put most permament data on my 1TB external (music and such).  I feel much better reinstalling than using the nefarious WAT removal program.
> 
> Edit: My g/f has no expereince with any Linux Distros and was comfortable with XP, but i needed 7 to enable easier network file sharing (sharing between XP and 7 is a bitch and ghey).  I also made it a personal vow to myself when I got the Q9450 rig to not run and pirated software or cracked OSes anymore.



the WAT remover,in my opinion, is the best Way, of showing personal disrespect for MS... they needed nearly 10 Years to code an OS, that starts to get more useful, than the pain in the neck XP and Vista were... in my opinion, they also should have distributed win7 for free, after the Disaster, they produced with Vista.... but nooo.... they want even more cash for their inability! 
No, Bill, im really sorry for you, but i wont make you any richer.... you earn over 100 dollars a second already


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2011)

If you want to be totally legit for 180 240 days you can get the free copy of Server 2008 from Microsoft:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...dcsjwb9vb00000c932fd0rjc7_5p3t&displaylang=en

(60 days initially then you can follow instructions at bottom of page to extend it)

Edit: Sorry, 240 days not 180:



> This software is for evaluation and testing purposes. Evaluating Windows Server® 2008 software does not require product activation or entering a product key. Any edition of Windows Server 2008 may be installed without activation and evaluated for an initial 60 days.
> 
> If you need more time to evaluate Windows Server 2008, the 60 day evaluation period may be reset (or re-armed) three times, extending the original 60 day evaluation period by up to 180 days for a total possible evaluation time of 240 days. After this time, you will need to uninstall the software or upgrade to a fully-licensed version of Windows Server 2008.


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 10, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Out of curiosity, does running Linux instead of Win7 on a BOINC-only rig impact performance, and if so, how?


Linux uses less cpu and ram to run. The extra 10-40%(% varies by flavors) that Win7 needs would be reallocated to crunching.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys check out my poll over here Thanks! 

EDIT; This will be my daily driver, but will be crunching 24/7 as well!


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 10, 2011)

WGC 12 threads i7-990X @ 3.9 GHz FTW! (stock air cooler)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 10, 2011)

very kickass!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

Ugh, I wanna build more crunchers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL if i built anymore crunchers, my wife would kill me

I will set the I7 920 to 3.8ghz tonight and leave it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

As long as it's in my room I'm fine so, why not?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2011)

Pembo210 said:


> Linux uses less cpu and ram to run. The extra 10-40%(% varies by flavors) that Win7 needs would be reallocated to crunching.



I didn't know that you could cunch under Linux...have to look into that.


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2011)

Supreme0verlord had made a thread about running Ubuntu for crunching. It's a little outdated now, but the concept should still be the same. AMD seem to benefit from it more than Intels.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111117&highlight=ubuntu+vm


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2011)

KieX said:


> Supreme0verlord had made a thread about running Ubuntu for crunching. It's a little outdated now, but the concept should still be the same. AMD seem to benefit from it more than Intels.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111117&highlight=ubuntu+vm



I have now been trying to convert one of my folders to Linux (dual boot) but one of the things that kept me from during it was that I couldn't make an instant switch between folding and crunching, or so I thought.


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I have now been trying to convert one of my folders to Linux (dual boot) but one of the things that kept me from during it was that I couldn't make an instant switch between folding and crunching, or so I thought.



Running it through VM will be resource heavy on the CPU, which might not go too well with high end graphics cards and GPU3.

If you have that combo you might want to look into running GPU3 through Wine in linux. That way you might get better results for crunching/folding on same rig in linux.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 10, 2011)

I just bought a 2600K! I'll be moving my Q9550 to replace one of my E8400 rigs. I'll probably give either my p35 /w WIFI or my p45 MB to my brother and the E8400 cpu will either go to him or my nephew.  Now all i need is a MB!... hehehe 

About the question will linux crunch.. hehehe hell yea


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 11, 2011)

You would know!  Yeah, when I have the budget to build crunchers, I'll definitely use Linux. More crunching and I can spend that extra $100 (Win7 Home Premium x64 OEM) on a beefier CPU!
Thanks for the info guys, that's quite useful.


----------



## Bow (Mar 12, 2011)

Why does my ppd suck


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 12, 2011)

Bow said:


> Why does my ppd suck



It should'nt if your crunching with the rig in your sig???
WHY do i not see you on the team raster though,Are you crunching under the name of Bow???

DOH!!! nevermind,I now see you are BowHunt3r!

Your machine is capable of aprox 3,600 ppd if ran 100% 24/7.
How is it set up??


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> It should'nt if your crunching with the rig in your sig???
> WHY do i not see you on the team raster though,Are you crunching under the name of Bow???
> 
> DOH!!! nevermind,I now see you are BowHunt3r!
> ...



Probably set at the default 60%


----------



## Bow (Mar 12, 2011)

!00% on both.

I just got windows 7 still trying to find my way around.  What happened to the sniping tool?
what do they use now?


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bow said:


> !00% on both.
> 
> I just got windows 7 still trying to find my way around.  What happened to the sniping tool?
> what do they use now?



It should still be there. It's in the main Win7 versions. (Home Premium, Professional, Ultimate, and Enterprise)
Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Snipping Tool


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2011)

Quick question fellow crunchers.  What PSU would you recommend for my Intel Rig to replace my HX1000?  Im asking cause I would like to carry over my Corsair to my Bulldozer build in the summer.  For the forseeable future the rig will continue to house both 4850s but will be relagted to wife and/or kid usage (FB and internet).  im thinking something in the 650-850 watt range should do the trick and i dont want to spend more than $100-130 on it.  

Im in Canada so Newegg.ca prices or links plz.  Any and all advice/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194086
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256059

either way you will be fully covered even for future builds


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2011)

As Im familiar with Corsair, that TX750 looks mighty appealing.  thnx for the quick reply Don


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 14, 2011)

alienisgod said:


> as im familiar with corsair, that tx750 looks mighty appealing.  Thnx for the quick reply don



 +1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2011)

You just can't go wrong with Corsair!


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2011)

i need to borrow a copy of ms office,  Can anyone one help me out?
pm me.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 15, 2011)

I Think open office is all you need.


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I Think open office is all you need.



Thanks I will give it a shot


----------



## twilyth (Mar 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I Think open office is all you need.



Seriously.  You can probably even get away with Google docs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

Open office FTW


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2011)

Can I do any Crunching with my GPU's?  If so, can I do it in Cross Fire?
I want to Fold again but dont think I can in xfire.  You would think you would be able to.  
I want to put my GPU's to work but want to keep them in xfire if I can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm at work, so can't really link righ now (sorry) but look into dnetc or GPU grid.


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm at work, so can't really link righ now (sorry) but look into dnetc or GPU grid.



At work also....


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 15, 2011)

at work too...

GPU Grid is pretty cool. You may need another program like MSI Afterburner or something for fan speeds. GPU Grid will run your card for 7-10 hours at a time. My GTX470 pushes up into the 90C range if I dont have my fan bumped up an extra 20%. Usually runs at 70C with extra fan speed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2011)

does GPU grid go toward WCG points
?


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 15, 2011)

no

They have their own setup, but they do similar things. 
Virtual molecular biology experiments for science


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2011)

that sux, i wished it was combined


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2011)

Pembo210 said:


> at work too...
> 
> GPU Grid is pretty cool. You may need another program like MSI Afterburner or something for fan speeds. GPU Grid will run your card for 7-10 hours at a time. My GTX470 pushes up into the 90C range if I dont have my fan bumped up an extra 20%. Usually runs at 70C with extra fan speed.



Have to check it out.  MilkyWay uses gpu right?

Fans are allready up to 50%, 100% sounds like a fraight train


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, me too.

Yes, MilkyWay uses GPU. It runs at almost 90%. Very heavy work..


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2011)

can I keep my cards in Cross Fire?


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 15, 2011)

unknown 
I'm only running one card right now.
The good thing is that I can still have all threads running WGC, then my GPU runs MilkyWay, Seti, or GPUgrid.

edit: just found this (srry) looks like GPUgrid might not work.


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2011)

I looked at GPUGrid no luck.

If I dont fold with them, I will run MilkyWay.


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes it looks like I can run MilkyWay in CrossFire.

http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=2209


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

Pembo210 said:


> at work too...
> 
> GPU Grid is pretty cool. You may need another program like MSI Afterburner or something for fan speeds. GPU Grid will run your card for 7-10 hours at a time. My GTX470 pushes up into the 90C range if I dont have my fan bumped up an extra 20%. Usually runs at 70C with extra fan speed.



The project I ran and I loved was DNETC@HOME.  Racked up some serious points and it loved ATI!  I had only ATI at the moment so....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

Check this thread out fellas:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142308


----------



## Bow (Mar 16, 2011)

Good Idea


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 19, 2011)

an apology.

guys you must be wonderign why this indian has stopped crunching.
well im sorry to say that due to the subway construction goin on here, we are experiencing irregular power cuts and since we never have power cuts in general , i dont have a UPS.
also m kinda broke..

anyhoo. i have been needin to work too much on my PC as well 

so as soon as this shit is over i will start crunching again!1! cheers!!!


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 19, 2011)

We all gotta do, what we gotta do...
 thnx


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 19, 2011)

Just in case any crunchers missed this one,http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142451

A little refresher on the real reason to crunch.MK was one of the "Great Guy's" of mankind.
A great loss to all.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Just in case any crunchers missed this one,http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142451
> 
> A little refresher on the real reason to crunch.MK was one of the "Great Guy's" of mankind.
> A great loss to all.



Oh my God!!!!!! I had no idea that MkMods passed away

He was an amazing computer modder, and a great member here on TPU!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Bow (Mar 19, 2011)

I wish we could get better stat sigs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2011)

So far, I have 1 i7-870 and a PII x4 switched over to WCG. Moving over 2 more i7-870's today. What kind of production does it take to get Pie nowadays?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far, I have 1 i7-870 and a PII x4 switched over to WCG. Moving over 2 more i7-870's today. What kind of production does it take to get Pie nowadays?



Not sure, but for the Cherry pie you need at least 25k.  I think Mindweaver has been averaging around there for cherry.


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far, I have 1 i7-870 and a PII x4 switched over to WCG. Moving over 2 more i7-870's today. What kind of production does it take to get Pie nowadays?



It's over 9000!

Quite literally for 10th spot slice of pie. That's about 2 i7 at 3.8GHz + any quad


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far, I have 1 i7-870 and a PII x4 switched over to WCG. Moving over 2 more i7-870's today. What kind of production does it take to get Pie nowadays?



MStenholm got the last piece with 9841 yesterday.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> MStenholm got the last piece with 9841 yesterday.



Let me do something about that


----------



## twilyth (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally got the 2600k up and crunching.  It replaces a P2 940 so I should see a boost of at least a few thousand ppd from that.

Will try to oc it later tonight.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like I'll have another Athlon X2 up and crunching here in the next few days, details to follow.


----------



## Bow (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2011)

if any of you guys need some ddr3 ram i have some FS (3x1g 1066 CL7 Micron D9 JNL) i will give crunchers a slight discount.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 22, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Let me do something about that





@Team TPU
I just checked my Top 10 Project Opportunities and I see I'll be passing loonym in the next 2 days...    I feel sad now...


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think he would have minded at all. Still sucks not having him around
Stanhemi as well and now MKmods.
Reasons to keep crunching hard!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 22, 2011)

Crap, did anyone find out anything about Stanhemi?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

no stinger, never heard anything again dude.


----------



## KieX (Mar 22, 2011)

All my rigs are now dedicated to the cancer research projects. It takes many good people, so let's throw everything we have it.

My third SandyBridge 2600K is now online and crunching too.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure, but for the Cherry pie you need at least 25k.  I think Mindweaver has been averaging around there for cherry.



Remember the days of 10k+ being worthy of a top 3?



KieX said:


> It's over 9000!
> 
> Quite literally for 10th spot slice of pie. That's about 2 i7 at 3.8GHz + any quad





Mindweaver said:


> MStenholm got the last piece with 9841 yesterday.



Gotta do something to start getting some pie again. I think I may just need to pull the trigger on another 2600K



HammerON said:


> I don't think he would have minded at all. Still sucks not having him around
> Stanhemi as well and now MKmods.
> Reasons to keep crunching hard!!!



If any good comes out of tragedy, it's a huge reminder of why we crunch...when it hits home. I'm renewing my commmittment to do everything I can to maximize my ppd, though I'm not sure I can keep up with some of you madmen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Remember the days of 10k  being worthy of a top 3?



Yeah bro, I remember getting cherry pie with like 4k a day, back when I first started crunching.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2011)

Bad news team. My P867 PRO died during the night.  small burn marks on back of board by the usb2 ports.
  Good news is I should have a new b3 version by tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update dude.  Best of luck getting the replacement.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 23, 2011)

not really about the team, but...... I convinced the wife to get my Avatar as her next tattoo which will go on her left forearm.  Pics will follow after she gets it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> not really about the team, but...... I convinced the wife to get my Avatar as her next tattoo which will go on her left forearm.  Pics will follow after she gets it



  That's awesome!!!


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 23, 2011)

Just swapped a 860 for my 540. A little lower clock but twice as many threads.


----------



## Bow (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

More threads equals more projects.  more projects getting completed equals more research getting done and more points..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay guys, I should have my other cruncher up sometime tomorrow. Here's a link to the project long. 

Also I'll have a Athlon X3 up and running sometime next week as well.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2011)

My new b3 board hate's me. keeps giving comp errors. Give me time and I will tame this beast.


----------



## badmood (Mar 23, 2011)

I fixed my mom's computer. It got to the point where I wouldn't even get any video from it. Me and my uncle looked at it and noticed there were blown caps all over the video card... that could cause freezing/locking up eh?

As long as it goes without skipping a beat for a while I can put WCG back on.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 23, 2011)

badmood said:


> I fixed my mom's computer. It got to the point where I wouldn't even get any video from it. Me and my uncle looked at it and noticed there were blown caps all over the video card... that could cause freezing/locking up eh?
> 
> As long as it goes without skipping a beat for a while I can put WCG back on.



How did you fix it? Did you replace the motherboard?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

badmood said:


> I fixed my mom's computer. It got to the point where I wouldn't even get any video from it. Me and my uncle looked at it and noticed there were blown caps all over the video card... that could cause freezing/locking up eh?
> 
> As long as it goes without skipping a beat for a while I can put WCG back on.



Did you replace the video card?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> My new b3 board hate's me. keeps giving comp errors. Give me time and I will tame this beast.



You'll get the hang of it in no time.


----------



## KieX (Mar 23, 2011)

Since the Rampage 3 Extreme doesn't seem to be going anywhere I've put it to crunch as well. Have a crappy i7 920-C0 on it so I've just let the board OC it to 3.2GHz. Better crunching with low OC than gathering dust.

Had a problem with the retention bracket of the Megahalems having come with the wrong holes but managed to find some washers that let me sort of clamp it down. Prolimatech are actually going to send me another one, which is nice of them.

Time to heat up the room!


EDIT: Seems like everyone is getting new rigs up atm, it's a lovely sight brothers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Not me, but I'm trying to.


----------



## Bow (Mar 23, 2011)

Both GPU's working MilkyWay


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2011)

Should have my Dad's rig up tonight as long as my brother brings over the HDDs he has sitting around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job Randal, keep us posted.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2011)

My Sandy is back and at 4.8   Thought I would kill this board but hay all is good.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

4.8? Nice. That should give you some more pie to enjoy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Great job Mike!!


----------



## KieX (Mar 25, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> My Sandy is back and at 4.8   Thought I would kill this board but hay all is good.



Good stuff! 

...now... can you pass me your settings please? I have my cruncher at stock clocks and was planning to OC it over the weekend so it would come in handy.

On a tangent...
"Late night, can't sleep discovery": SandyBridge i7 PPD = CPU MHz x 1.285 (eg. 4800MHz x1.285=6168 PPD)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> ...now... can you pass me your settings please? I have my cruncher at stock clocks and was planning to OC it over the weekend so it would come in handy.
> 
> ...



Interesting stuff.  Would you think that same calculation can be used for another CPU at all?  Probably not heh?


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

One would hope your CPU isn't running at 4800 hertz.  MHz is what you want. 

EDIT: And, KieX fixed it.


----------



## KieX (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Interesting stuff.  Would you think that same calculation can be used for another CPU at all?  Probably not heh?



[Ion] was the keeper of wisdom of all other CPU's



BinaryMage said:


> One would hope your CPU isn't running at 4800 hertz.  MHz is what you want.



It's late night... 

(fixed it, thanks for spotting that)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> [Ion] was the keeper of wisdom of all other CPU's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, thanks though Dan.  Interesting indeed.  God I'm dying to build new rigs, but my financial situation is not very good at all.  My aunt lost her job and my rent more than doubled because of that and because it just randomly increased at where I'm living.  So yeah, I'm struggling to keep my whole household running smoothly.  But as soon as I have a chance I definitely will.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

What happened to Ion?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> What happened to Ion?



Last time I chatted with him he had some family/personal issues and he was not able to log on anymore nor fold/crunch.  So he was going to be away till things got sorted out for him.  Not sure how much longer he'll be gone...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully not much longer.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2011)

Using the software not the new BIOS.. I got lost and mad in the new BIOS.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet crunching OC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Sweet crunching OC



Almost 5GHz on a 24/7 cruncher, it ain't even Sweet, it's *SWEEEEEET*!!!!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2011)

Wanted to thank Mindweaver in this thread for reaching 10,000,000 BOINC points

That is some serious dedication to a serious cause


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Wanted to thank Mindweaver in this thread for reaching 10,000,000 BOINC points
> 
> That is some serious dedication to a serious cause



Amen brotha!!!!  



On another note, I had to add a 2nd pull fan on my Xiggy S1283 to keep my X6 cool at 3.2 GHz, 1.320v.  With all three rigs going, things got really hot in my room. (Nothing perverted, you pervs )


----------



## hat (Mar 25, 2011)

Where can I find that version of Ubuntu with WCG already on it? I got a Socket A machine around here I want to put to work...

Are there any stability testing programs for Ubuntu? I intend to overclock the machine, but I want to make sure it's rock-solid stable before I start crunching on it.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 25, 2011)

hat said:


> Where can I find that version of Ubuntu with WCG already on it? I got a Socket A machine around here I want to put to work...
> 
> Are there any stability testing programs for Ubuntu? I intend to overclock the machine, but I want to make sure it's rock-solid stable before I start crunching on it.



You can install BOINC in Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 using the Synaptic Package Manager. Select the 3 packages - boinc, boinc-manager, and boinc-client and it should install OK.

Not sure if it installs the latest version as mine is running an older one, but works fine on my Ubuntu server.


----------



## KieX (Mar 25, 2011)

Wasn't sure if to start a thread over it, but here's something I found today. A list of all the WCG badges earned by our team:







If you go the Seti Germany site you can also see a breakdown of which memebers have earnt which for the team:

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/team_badges.php?team=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice find Dan, thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2011)

NICE!!! find! i think i have two silvers now! oh how much is growing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

So how much PPD you averaging a day now Brandon?  At work browsing through my phone so help me out LOL.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> Wasn't sure if to start a thread over it, but here's something I found today. A list of all the WCG badges earned by our team:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110325/TPU WCG badges.jpg
> 
> ...



I think that it is a round up of our current status, not what we actually earned. In some project we have more gold then silver. Anyway a good representation of our efforts. Thx KieX.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

hat said:


> Where can I find that version of Ubuntu with WCG already on it? I got a Socket A machine around here I want to put to work...
> 
> Are there any stability testing programs for Ubuntu? I intend to overclock the machine, but I want to make sure it's rock-solid stable before I start crunching on it.



Socket A? Nice. Won't put out high numbers, but every little bit helps.  Oily's method will work fine, but there is a diskless Ubuntu solution.
I believe this is what you want.



Chicken Patty said:


> So how much PPD you averaging a day now Brandon?  At work browsing through my phone so help me out LOL.



I'm not Brandon, but here are the numbers you want: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=670861
His 7-day average is 2,397 but yesterday and the day before he had a bit over 4000.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> So how much PPD you averaging a day now Brandon?  At work browsing through my phone so help me out LOL.



well my client says over 2K but yesterday it shows over 4K so it varies i guess. oh and BTW!! the evercool transformer 4 is keeping it around 80DEG full load 1.35V @ 4Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Binary 

Brandon, glad it's still going for you!  You should be averaging about 4k PPD now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Binary
> 
> Brandon, glad it's still going for you!  You should be averaging about 4k PPD now.



Oh YEA! im going to add another fan for a push/pull combo to see if that helps but i have to find the other fan clips


----------



## Bow (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2011)

Love "The Wall" avatar!!!^^^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

I gave you two only?  I swore I had all four, or maybe I'm thinking of the clipsfor my mega.

The mega keeps me X2 at 19c load, PASSIVE!  God I love that thing!


----------



## Bow (Mar 25, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Love "The Wall" avatar!!!^^^^


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I gave you two only?  I swore I had all four, or maybe I'm thinking of the clipsfor my mega.
> 
> The mega keeps me X2 at 19c load, PASSIVE!  God I love that thing!



Wow, that is incredible! You could probably overclock it quite a bit, with those temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to put the mega on my X6 rig and the Xiggg on the X2, I'll benefit both ways from that.  Just don't have time, hopefully I can do it today.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 25, 2011)

A little side-sticker: how do you get the Folding Member besides the WCG Cruncher sticker?


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> A little side-sticker: how do you get the Folding Member besides the WCG Cruncher sticker?



Enter your F@h username in Miscellaneous Options in the User Control Panel. You may need a certain number of credits, though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe you need a minimum of 100k, the same as in WCG. If I'm not mistaken that is.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 25, 2011)

The site says I have: 	123682 (certificate)  ..... guess I will have to fold a bit harder


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 25, 2011)

By the way ..... how much is the WCG/BOINC influenced by the Folding@Home client? Performance wise......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you sure you put your username in your user CP identical to how it is in your clients?

As far as performance it slows down WCG a bit, noticeable but not huge


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Make sure you don't use the GUI client, it eats up resources. The command line client is much more efficient.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Are you sure you put your username in your user CP identical to how it is in your clients?
> 
> As far as performance it slows down WCG a bit, noticeable but not huge



Username is exactly the same as on the folding@home website - case sensitive it is....


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 25, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Make sure you don't use the GUI client, it eats up resources. The command line client is much more efficient.



I use the latest Nvidia GPU console client/command line client - performance: 712 ns/day it says

FahMon says this:





[/IMG]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I gave you two only?  I swore I had all four, or maybe I'm thinking of the clipsfor my mega.
> 
> The mega keeps me X2 at 19c load, PASSIVE!  God I love that thing!



No you gave me all four but i have had this cooler in storage for a while and i could only find two but i have an idea on were the other two could be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

@vulkan

I would suggest posting in the F@H team thread, not sure why it's not showing

@binary

Which client is that, link?


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> @binary
> 
> Which client is that, link?



Well, the systray client (GUI client that uses more CPU resources) is here. 
The console (command line) client is here.
FAH GPU Tracker is also nice. I believe it's just the console client with a simple GUI that doesn't use much resources. You can find it here.
(Note that those links may direct you to 32-bit clients. You can find all the available options here and here)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you sir.  Ill check this out later once I'm home.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you sir.  Ill check this out later once I'm home.



Would it hurt my crunching if i fold my GTX 260 while I crunch the I7 920?


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 25, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Well, the systray client (GUI client that uses more CPU resources) is here.
> The console (command line) client is here.
> FAH GPU Tracker is also nice. I believe it's just the console client with a simple GUI that doesn't use much resources. You can find it here.
> (Note that those links may direct you to 32-bit clients. You can find all the available options here and here)



wow....wait a second.....is there also an x64 bit client???


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Would it hurt my crunching if i fold my GTX 260 while I crunch the I7 920?



Somewhat but not a ton, as long as you use the console client or F@h GPU Tracker.



VulkanBros said:


> wow....wait a second.....is there also an x64 bit client???



Yes, there is a SMP (Symmetric Multi Processor I think) client that can run 32 or 64 bit. Look on this page.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Brandon, it'll drop PPD a bit, but not a whole bunch. Worth it, what you lose in WCG you gain much more in folding.  So that means more research getting done.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry .... I meant x64 bit for WCG/BOINC ..... If I run Folding@Home on the CPU´s along with WCG/BOINC I think there will be too much tinkering on the CPU power....

WCG/BOINC on the CPU`s
Folding@Home on the GPU ..... makes most sense IMO ..... I could be wrong tho....


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> Sorry .... I meant x64 bit for WCG/BOINC ..... If I run Folding@Home on the CPU´s along with WCG/BOINC I think there will be too much tinkering on the CPU power....
> 
> WCG/BOINC on the CPU`s
> Folding@Home on the GPU ..... makes most sense IMO ..... I could be wrong tho....



Oh, okay, sorry for the misinterpretation. Yes, I agree, that makes the most sense. You definitely want to use the 64-bit BOINC client, it will increase your PPD. Download it here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brandon, it'll drop PPD a bit, but not a whole bunch. Worth it, what you lose in WCG you gain much more in folding.  So that means more research getting done.



Hmm ill sleep on it, i dont know how my OC would handle if i started running the GPU at full power as well (along with the extra heat) i may just stick with WCG


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm....just needed patience ...... I finally got my Folding@Hone sticker


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! Congratulations.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Would it hurt my crunching if i fold my GTX 260 while I crunch the I7 920?



Less then 0.5%. Fold away


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm ill sleep on it, i dont know how my OC would handle if i started running the GPU at full power as well (along with the extra heat) i may just stick with WCG



Consider it bro, would be nice if you can join the Folding team as well, just with the help they are giving us it should be enough to at least contribute a bit for the Chimp Challenge. 



VulkanBros said:


> Hmmm....just needed patience ...... I finally got my Folding@Hone sticker



I forgot to mention it might take an update or two to show.  But guess that doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 27, 2011)

*We need to raise some intrest*

We need to do something to raise interest again IMO... I'd be willing to provide a Piece of the prize or what ever... I jst think we need to spark it up what do yall think?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2011)

It has been quiet. I'm doing a few small giveaways (just finished the 3DMark11 one), but a bigger contest would be great; could even help us carry some momentum into the F@H team and the upcoming ChimpChallenge.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 27, 2011)

Yea i agree we got a good turnout when we did the system give away last year think it's about time and maybe should prob do at least one a quarter... 4x a year maybe, people get bored me included, just need some kind of spark to get old members going and new one's joining


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> We need to do something to raise interest again IMO... I'd be willing to provide a Piece of the prize or what ever... I jst think we need to spark it up what do yall think?



I've been trying to plan something for a while now, but I need to build a rig to do so and I just haven't been able to.  I was actually going to provide the whole running rig.  But shit just got real tough for me recently.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've been trying to plan something for a while now, but I need to build a rig to do so and I just haven't been able to.  I was actually going to provide the whole running rig.  But shit just got real tough for me recently.



well i don't think you need to provide the whole thing... Maybe you should ask for Pm's and list needed items for the giveaway that way it'll be easier for you? I'm interested in providing something


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree 100% with Gary here CP. Hell, lets get a thread started for the build. That would also give members a chance to help out and feel like they are a part of the build/giveaway!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> well i don't think you need to provide the whole thing... Maybe you should ask for Pm's and list needed items for the giveaway that way it'll be easier for you? I'm interested in providing something



I was just holding it off because I had no use for the rig once I had the new build going, but I guess it's at the point where I should start asking or it won't happen anytime soon.

Well right now we got the chimp challenge coming up and I think it's just going to be better till that's done so that folders are back to folding and crunchers are back to crunching and then we can have the contest with everyone on board, what do you think?


----------



## Domestic_ginger (Mar 28, 2011)

Just signed up for WCG on Saturday and have only managed to get a few k. 

Have had a quick search but do some project yield more points than others? Team verage is 580/wu and mine is 371, okay only done 4 wu so far.

On a side note; If anyone would like ot help out the Milkyway@home effort on your ATI card then please do as we could really do with some help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well ive decided to sell some of my leftover parts including my GTX 260 so as of now i will only be crunching the I7 920 at 4GHz 24/7 like i have been.

The reason for the sale is i need more car parts for my eclipse build (I KNOW CP UNDERSTANDS LOL)


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2011)

Domestic_ginger said:


> Just signed up for WCG on Saturday and have only managed to get a few k.
> 
> Have had a quick search but do some project yield more points than others? Team verage is 580/wu and mine is 371, okay only done 4 wu so far.
> 
> On a side note; If anyone would like ot help out the Milkyway@home effort on your ATI card then please do as we could really do with some help.



WU's can vary considerably in the amount of cpu time required so don't try to compare yourself to the team average until you've done at least a few hundred wu's from a variety of projects on WCG.

But fyi, the help conquer cancer project has the shortest wu's as far as anyone can tell so if you want to bump up your results per day, that would be the project to go with.


----------



## Bow (Mar 28, 2011)

Domestic_ginger said:


> Just signed up for WCG on Saturday and have only managed to get a few k.
> 
> Have had a quick search but do some project yield more points than others? Team verage is 580/wu and mine is 371, okay only done 4 wu so far.
> 
> On a side note; If anyone would like ot help out the Milkyway@home effort on your ATI card then please do as we could really do with some help.



My GPU's have were working on MilkyWay, had to shut them down until I can get the heat under control these cards put out and the noise when you turn up the fans.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2011)

I have tried to do MilkyWay on my GPU but it tells me they are not accepting new ppl atm.


----------



## Domestic_ginger (Mar 28, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I have tried to do MilkyWay on my GPU but it tells me they are not accepting new ppl atm.



oooh,didn't know that but thanks for trying. I know people were overloading their server by bypassing the set cache limits and crunching too much. This and Collatz on an ATI card churns out crazy points.


----------



## Bow (Mar 28, 2011)

Have to paint the office today.  Going to be down until tomorrow am.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back from spring break and my client won't connect to download more projects.







HELP!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome back 

Is your date/time set correctly?


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea, just synchronized it and that didn't seem to help. I already uninstalled/reinstalled the the client.


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whats your messages tab/log say?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2011)

^^^^ This


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally got the other Athlon X2 up today as a cruncher. I should have WGC installed on the Athlon X3 sometime soon.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 31, 2011)

How many PPD does the X2 get? What model is it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2011)

It's just a athlon X2 5000+, 2.6Ghz.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool.  Just curious.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, considering it's my third cruncher, I'm rather happy. Just need to get the Athlon X3 ready for crunching. Need to make a few more tweaks to it before I install WGC.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 31, 2011)

My tabs are all empty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys,

I'm in the process of moving to my own place, been busy as hell looking around and now the moving will commence.  Unfortunately I had to move at a time where I had very little money so I won't even be able to put internet at the new place till probably a month   just giving you guys a heads up as today the net is cut off at my current place and all rigs will go offline.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2011)

We will miss u CP   

On a different note, got some rare Discovering Dengue Drugs Together WU today but i'm still 11 days shy of a bronze.  7 more days till my 1st Ruby ( Muscular Dystrophy).  

Edit: @ stock at 2.6ghz the Q9450 is averaging just under 1100 PPD.  Not too shabby, but I still need to get the AMD rig going again soon and upgrade it to an X4 for cheap.   One last thing... is it June 11th yet? (BULLDOZER, WOOT!!!)


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm in the process of moving to my own place, been busy as hell looking around and now the moving will commence. Unfortunately I had to move at a time where I had very little money so I won't even be able to put internet at the new place till probably a month  just giving you guys a heads up as today the net is cut off at my current place and all rigs will go offline.



have you got the time to set the work buffer to maximum?

Also, the work units aren't that much to download so can't you just use the internet on your phone


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm in the process of moving to my own place, been busy as hell looking around and now the moving will commence.  Unfortunately I had to move at a time where I had very little money so I won't even be able to put internet at the new place till probably a month   just giving you guys a heads up as today the net is cut off at my current place and all rigs will go offline.



Nothing to thank about - just want to say thank you for you ever inspirering attitude as WCG Captain ..... and hopefully we´ll see you soon back again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah rigs have work, but most likely WU's would expire by the time I can upload them, we'll see.  I'll be on the forums through my phone, but no folding or crunching for a bit.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah rigs have work, but most likely WU's would expire by the time I can upload them, we'll see. I'll be on the forums through my phone, but no folding or crunching for a bit.



i your situation i would of used the phone to connect the pc to the internet


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i your situation i would of used the phone to connect the pc to the internet



Ya CP can you not Tether ur PC to the phone?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm in the process of moving to my own place, been busy as hell looking around and now the moving will commence.  Unfortunately I had to move at a time where I had very little money so I won't even be able to put internet at the new place till probably a month   just giving you guys a heads up as today the net is cut off at my current place and all rigs will go offline.



Got your back Captain. Been there, done that, you have to do what you have to do


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm in the process of moving to my own place, been busy as hell looking around and now the moving will commence.  Unfortunately I had to move at a time where I had very little money so I won't even be able to put internet at the new place till probably a month   just giving you guys a heads up as today the net is cut off at my current place and all rigs will go offline.



Hope you like your new place (and that it has better airflow options )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

I will change my cruncher over for you CP if you would like, PM me if you want to


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will change my cruncher over for you CP if you would like, PM me if you want to



There is a much better idea Brandon!

@at all fellow crunchers:

Please read this thread; http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143289


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> There is a much better idea Brandon!
> 
> @at all fellow crunchers:
> 
> Please read this thread; http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143289



fucking brilliant


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Ya CP can you not Tether ur PC to the phone?





cheesy999 said:


> i your situation i would of used the phone to connect the pc to the internet



No, I would have to unlock my iphone and I don't wanna do that, won't hurt but my old iphone started to run crappy after a bit.  



HammerON said:


> Got your back Captain. Been there, done that, you have to do what you have to do



Thanks bro  



theonedub said:


> Hope you like your new place (and that it has better airflow options )



  It's a small efficiency, just for me.  It'll get me by for now, I'm not home much anyways so I'll be fine.  Maybe the A/C does a much better job of cooling since the space is smaller.  



brandonwh64 said:


> I will change my cruncher over for you CP if you would like, PM me if you want to



Brandon, I appreciate it dude, but you were rolling with your points man, don't screw that up now!  only if you really want to man!


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 1, 2011)

Strange things are afoot:





Is this normal (I've never seen it before) or what?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2011)

Thats the normal update message, no worries.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay. Strange I've never seen it before... but thanks for explaining!


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2011)

Guys, I still need help figuring out what's wrong with my client.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> My tabs are all empty.



All your tabs are empty including the "Projects" tab? If this is true then you are not attached to a project. Post a screenshot if you can.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> All your tabs are empty including the "Projects" tab? If this is true then you are not attached to a project. Post a screenshot if you can.



Ohhh.  That's what he meant.  

OK, that happens when the boinc manager can't connect to the internet.  It's either due to high (as in maxed out) traffic on your WAN connection or, more likely, a problem with your firewall.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

I think he might just not be connected to a project, it's about the only time I've seen all tabs empty.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2011)

Building the second 2600k as we speak.  Have cloned the HTPC SSD to the new one for this rig but I really need to get to the point where I can do an upgrade install.  There is too much software on the HTPC to make re-installing anything other than a nightmare.

If I absolutely can't though, I'll at least get boinc up and slap this guy on the KVM.  I can bump the other rig that's on there now and run it headless for a while if I have to I guess.

Please make an offering to the gods of COBOL for me.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2011)

OK folks I promised that I will switch  my rigs to BOINC for two weeks to help out with WCG challenge (that ended yesterday). I've decided to let my rigs crunch for another two weeks and then I will switch my dedicated folders back around the 15th or 16th


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 2, 2011)

Sweet! We're loving the extra PPD!


----------



## Bow (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2011)

Finished the 2nd 2600k.  Cloned the drive on the q9450 to the new SSD and popped it in the new machine.  Turned it on and it actually booted into windows with no problems. I was utterly amazed.  I installed all the drivers for the m/b, rebooted several times and everything still worked.  It was incredible.

This will be my new HTPC and has so much software that I wanted very, very badly to avoid a fresh install.  I never dreamed it would be this easy.  I've changed m/b's and processors a few times before and was only able to do an upgrade install once, so this was just nirvana for me.

Plus I hated the q9450.  It was always slow and when firefox leaked memory and got up to more than 1gig of memory usage, there was even a lag for typing and selecting context menu options.  It was really horrible.  Plus I had to turn off boinc when I was using the rig or it was just hell on earth to use.

I think I'm actually going to put this new rig in my specs because it is awesome, if I may be so humble.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2011)

WIN7 ? It is so nice when it just works.

Edit: Yes I can see that you run 100 % WIN 7


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> WIN7 ? It is so nice when it just works.



Yes.  Sorry.  All the rigs are W7.  It makes remote desktop connections so easy to do.

I'm sure the fact that I was going from Intel to Intel helped a lot.  In the past couple instances I was going from AMD to Intel or AMD to AMD and it only worked once.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 3, 2011)

Windows is bound to work occasionally.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 3, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yes.  Sorry.  All the rigs are W7.  It makes remote desktop connections so easy to do.
> 
> I'm sure the fact that I was going from Intel to Intel helped a lot.  In the past couple instances I was going from AMD to Intel or AMD to AMD and it only worked once.



what remote admin program do you use? i use Radmin, and it has no problems to work with both win7 and xp... have both kind of rigs, and no matter if server or client... the remote works
to cicumvent the usual problems of windows to find other rigs on the same network, i got me advanced ip scanner v2... it sees every IP in a few seconds, and makes exploring and remote admin a charm


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks VW.  I just use the built-in function.  I right click on a machine under "network" and select "connect with remote desktop".  All it requires is that each machine have the same homegroup password.  Oh, and you have to enable remote desktop too of course.  It's off by default I think.

That ip sniffer sounds interesting.  If it's free, could you provide a link?  If not, don't worry about it.  I can generally see whats what by logging into the router.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Thanks VW.  I just use the built-in function.  I right click on a machine under "network" and select "connect with remote desktop".  All it requires is that each machine have the same homegroup password.  Oh, and you have to enable remote desktop too of course.  It's off by default I think.
> 
> That ip sniffer sounds interesting.  If it's free, could you provide a link?  If not, don't worry about it.  I can generally see whats what by logging into the router.



i dont even have a homegroup 
and i never enabled remote desktop, i think

the sniffer is for free, and is also made by the same Company that makes Radmin
http://www.radmin.com/products/ipscanner/


the main program costs, but i could help you with that, if you shoot me a PM


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry guy! my points will be down.. Power has been out from 2am to 9:30am'ish.. My production will be down a bit. Everything is backup now.


----------



## Pembo210 (Apr 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yes.  Sorry.  All the rigs are W7.  It makes remote desktop connections so easy to do.




It does make it way easier.. I have full access to any of my machines from any room in the house and from offsite.


----------



## Bow (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 6, 2011)

Some strange things a'going on:




There's more than this, take a look - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=boinc_status
And it isn't Free-DC; I can't access DNETC@home or WCG, which is are both projects reported to be down. What is up with this? WCG is down.... and so much more! Half the BOINC projects, by the looks of it!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Some strange things a'going on:
> http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/Binary-Mage/Capture-1.png
> There's more than this, take a look - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=boinc_status
> And it isn't Free-DC; I can't access DNETC@home or WCG, which is are both projects reported to be down. What is up with this? WCG is down.... and so much more! Half the BOINC projects, by the looks of it!



I got to WCG fine.  Don't know about other projects.

What is that page supposed to represent?  The actual status of the projects?  Because I saw it report incorrectly once a year or 2 ago.  Never really look at that page.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I got to WCG fine.  Don't know about other projects.
> 
> What is that page supposed to represent?  The actual status of the projects?  Because I saw it report incorrectly once a year or 2 ago.  Never really look at that page.



Well, as of my post WCG was down, but it is no longer. The page just tells which project's servers are up or down.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Well, as of my post WCG was down, but it is no longer. The page just tells which project's servers are up or down.



Yeah, I wouldn't rely on that.  Like I said, I used it a long time ago and it was definitely wrong.  Not sure how they determine whether a site is up or down.  If Bok never fixed it, I'm guessing it doesn't get much traffic.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't rely on that.  Like I said, I used it a long time ago and it was definitely wrong.  Not sure how they determine whether a site is up or down.  If Bok never fixed it, I'm guessing it doesn't get much traffic.



Alright, thanks for the advice.


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

Sold my i7 920 and plan to sell off the remaining parts of that cruncher. Means my output will be down indefinitely.

I could spend the money on another cruncher but I think at this point in time I'd rather save money for uncertain times ahead and perhaps some airy clothes to have a less sticky summer.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 8, 2011)

@KieX There is more to life than just putting more cores to the fight.  I myself think that this will be my last rig for some time.  Unlike you I just can't bring myself to sell anything.


----------



## KieX (Apr 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> @KieX There is more to life than just putting more cores to the fight.  I myself think that this will be my last rig for some time.  Unlike you I just can't bring myself to sell anything.



For sure, this year I've got travelling in mind, will have quite a few long-weekend trips around Europe and visit a few distant friends possibly. Lots of cultural and social things to enrich one's mind. I've travelled when younger with friends but this is the first time I'll venture out on my own to do things I'd wanted to do but was too afraid to try. Like you said though, if I kept spending on crunchers wouldn't be able to do that, good advice 

As for the unwillingness to sell things trust me I know what you mean. I have to thank (FIH)The Don entirely for overcoming that. He got me into this "sell old stuff to part-fund new ones" mentality. I wouldn't be able to have the farm I have now without that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

^^


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2011)

I got my second 1055T up, and crunching today!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 10, 2011)

Big thanks to NF_Blake for jumping in.


----------



## Bow (Apr 13, 2011)

sry guys I have been off line for the last 5 days.  Damn DSL service
They had to come out and run new phone lines in  the house.

Back up and running


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 14, 2011)

My HP 5600 X2 is no longer crunching.  Power bill went up 67%.  I think I found a new home for the old girl and in exchange for the rig and everything they said it will keep crunching.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 14, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> My HP 5600 X2 is no longer crunching.  Power bill went up 67%.  I think I found a new home for the old girl and in exchange for the rig and everything they said it will keep crunching.



That was a nice thing to do.  But you could consider getting a kill-a-watt meter to see what your real usage is.  I think they have the base model on the egg for $15-20.  A very worthwhile investment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2256810&postcount=117


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 15, 2011)

Off topic..... Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Bow (Apr 15, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Off topic..... Happy Birthday to me


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 15, 2011)

You're too old get off TPU.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Off topic..... Happy Birthday to me



Happy Bday.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> You're too old get off TPU.



Hey now, 35 is just STARTING to get old


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Alien.  I will be 45 on the 27 of this month.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Marc


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Happy birthday Alien.  I will be 45 on the 27 of this month.



April is a busy b-day month

I will be 41 years "young" on the 28th

Glad to hear that you have your internet back up CP
We have been missing your awesome presence!!!


----------



## KieX (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy (late) Birthday Marc!



HammerON said:


> April is a busy b-day month
> 
> I will be 41 years "young" on the 28th
> 
> ...



+1 +1

Relatively young 26 on the 22nd for me 

Good to have you back on the interwebz Dave


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 15, 2011)

I feel very young with 21 now


----------



## Pembo210 (Apr 15, 2011)

27 at the end of next month...

Happy Birthday Everyone!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

24 on July 3rd.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2011)

Meh, I just turned 43 last month. Don't care for B-days anymore.(wish I had CP's youth!)

*Its been a fun 3-1/2 weeks crunching with you guy's, but I must return to F@H and prepare for the Chimp Challenge. I hope many of you will join us for the 10-day points race. This years point structure means that anyone can win(especially the small teams). Please help us defeat the likes of EVGA and OCN. Official 2011 Chimp Challenge Thread.*

I have become attached to my WCG badge, so I will be permanently crunching on 2 quad cores to help further the WCG cause.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Meh, I just turned 43 last month. Don't care for B-days anymore.(wish I had CP's youth!)
> 
> *Its been a fun 3-1/2 weeks crunching with you guy's, but I must return to F@H and prepare for the Chimp Challenge. I hope many of you will join us for the 10-day points race. This years point structure means that anyone can win(especially the small teams). Please help us defeat the likes of EVGA and OCN. Official 2011 Chimp Challenge Thread.*
> 
> I have become attached to my WCG badge, so I will be permanently crunching on 2 quad cores to help further the WCG cause.



Thanks for the help bro, I'll be in the CC challenge.  Not sure what I'll have folding but I'll have something going to contribute.  My new place has me a bit limited until i can figure things out but I'm not going to stop, every little counts!


----------



## KieX (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks BUCK, both for the big helping hand and specially for leaving some with us. You can count on me for 24 sandybride cores. If my trades go through I'd have a GPU I'd fold on again, want my 4Million badge back!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> Thanks BUCK, both for the big helping hand and specially for leaving some with us. You can count on me for 24 sandybride cores. If my trades go through I'd have a GPU I'd fold on again, want my 4Million badge back!



I'm very close to getting a SB.  I'll keep you'll posted on this.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 16, 2011)

Guess I'm the old man around here at 48.  

I'll be switching back to XS for the first week of May for the super computer week over there, then I'll get on F@H team for the last part of the chimp challenge. I may fold on my GTS450 also, but is gpu folding worth it anymore? I stopped because the power use was pretty high for the work done compared to cpu's.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 16, 2011)

My birthday was last week, HBD to everyone repping April


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

happy late bday onedub


----------



## Bow (Apr 16, 2011)

45 in a 5 months


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2011)

It's time to pack up head home lads, I'm still gonna be crunching with 38 cores and then back to zero when the Chimp Challenge starts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

bogmali said:


> It's time to pack up head home lads, I'm still gonna be crunching with 38 cores and then back to zero when the Chimp Challenge starts.



Thanks for the help Jon!


----------



## Bow (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2011)

One hex helping to keep the daily numbers in the red the next week or so. Only a few weeks to the real stability test - the CC . That said I BSOD when I made the switch to chruncing from folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys, check out this link.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144414


----------



## Bow (Apr 20, 2011)

got it


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help folders 
I will be 19 years *OLD*on May 11th


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2011)

My g/f will be 20 a day before you lol.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 20, 2011)

After one year and 6 days of running the client my farm has done over 5 yrs worth of work so this is paying off IMO





Quick note my main two rigs have been down for a week due to upgrading a Mobo on my X58 and putting an 1100T in my Formula 4 so should be cooking now.
I have an extra x58 board that could use a 1366 proc to crunch!!!


----------



## Bow (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> After one year and 6 days of running the client my farm has done over 5 yrs worth of work so this is paying off IMO
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/wcg.jpg
> Quick note my main two rigs have been down for a week due to upgrading a Mobo on my X58 and putting an 1100T in my Formula 4 so should be cooking now.
> I have an extra x58 board that could use a 1366 proc to crunch!!!



Great job gary, stunning!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 21, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Meh, I just turned 43 last month. Don't care for B-days anymore.(wish I had CP's youth!)
> 
> *Its been a fun 3-1/2 weeks crunching with you guy's, but I must return to F@H and prepare for the Chimp Challenge. I hope many of you will join us for the 10-day points race. This years point structure means that anyone can win(especially the small teams). Please help us defeat the likes of EVGA and OCN. Official 2011 Chimp Challenge Thread.*
> 
> I have become attached to my WCG badge, so I will be permanently crunching on 2 quad cores to help further the WCG cause.





4x4n said:


> Guess I'm the old man around here at 48.
> 
> I'll be switching back to XS for the first week of May for the super computer week over there, then I'll get on F@H team for the last part of the chimp challenge. I may fold on my GTS450 also, but is gpu folding worth it anymore? I stopped because the power use was pretty high for the work done compared to cpu's.





bogmali said:


> It's time to pack up head home lads, I'm still gonna be crunching with 38 cores and then back to zero when the Chimp Challenge starts.




Thanks Guys!  I'm getting my cards ready for folding!  I hope to start folding tomorrow or friday!   

@The Team 
I finally took my i7 970 down today and change OS's (XP Pro x86 to Win7 Pro x64) and I swapped my corsair 430 with a corsair 650. It's backup crunching strong, but my points will probably be down some for the next few days. I'll be putting the corsair 430 in my first 1055T to get it back to 4GHz. My new 1055T doesn't like 4Ghz... it's at 3.4Ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

MW,

What are you going to have folding?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> MW,
> 
> What are you going to have folding?



So far I should have 1x 285 gtx, 2x GT 240's.. I'll probably switch over my i7 970 and 1 of my 1055Ts along with an 8800 gts, and 9600 gt. Our folding brothers crunched strong for our team. So, i hope to fold strong for them.  They really want to win.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope to have my folder online by then, it's not turning on . Probably PSU.  If not I'll fold with the 5870.  Wish I had more to fold on.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 22, 2011)

theonedub said:


> My birthday was last week, HBD to everyone repping April



Happy belated bday


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I hope to have my folder online by then, it's not turning on . Probably PSU.  If not I'll fold with the 5870.  Wish I had more to fold on.



Hey CP, I thought that AMD/ATI video cards would not work folding?


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 22, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Hey CP, I thought that AMD/ATI video cards would not work folding?



No, they'll fold, just not as well as Nvidia cards. I think the 5000 series and newer fold decently, a new client was released for them recently. The older ATI cards (like the 4000 series) won't fold as well though.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 22, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> No, they'll fold, just not as well as Nvidia cards. I think the 5000 series and newer fold decently, a new client was released for them recently. The older ATI cards (like the 4000 series) won't fold as well though.


I have a 5770 in my HTPC and I was thinking about dl'ing the F@H client but only for the chimp challenge.  The room it's in gets too hot for the summer so every little bit of heat counts.  Once I feel motivated I'll do a backup and give it a shot.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 23, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I have a 5770 in my HTPC and I was thinking about dl'ing the F@H client but only for the chimp challenge.  The room it's in gets too hot for the summer so every little bit of heat counts.  Once I feel motivated I'll do a backup and give it a shot.



Yea I was thinking that the AMD's wouldn't fold, and I am about to get a 5870 so will probably do the same thing. Get the F@H and fold for the Chimp challenge as well. 

LOL, hell, I think I am a member of the TPU F@H team to be honest.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2011)

I miss ION.  Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I miss ION.  Has anyone heard anything?



Negative sir, I don't think he is coming back.  Not sure what happened with what he had told me but he was in some deep crap with his family and school and stuff.  I see him posting on Facebook, but usually it's stuff related to school.


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2011)

Why don't you try talking to him?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2011)

we did  think it was something with this, his parents, and such, but really dont want to say more, will let him do it when/if he returns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah we have talked to him.


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2011)

Well why not tell us then? Unless he's holding reservations about letting everyone know what's going on in his life...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2011)

hat said:


> Well why not tell us then? Unless he's holding reservations about letting everyone know what's going on in his life...



He asked me not to, I respect that.


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2011)

That's fine then.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope he didn't get in hot water over having so many machines running boinc.  And no, I'm not fishing for info here, I'm just saying.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I hope he didn't get in hot water over having so many machines running boinc.  And no, I'm not fishing for info here, I'm just saying.



at least, thats what also killed my output by 50%, as i ran into complications of paying the energy bill... not unrealistic, in my opinion


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 24, 2011)

Tell him he is missed.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> at least, thats what also killed my output by 50%, as i ran into complications of paying the energy bill... not unrealistic, in my opinion



That might be a consideration for me too, although with 2 2600k's neither of which are overclocked, I'm hoping it will be manageable and I'll be able to keep this up for the long haul.  I have at least 2 rigs running at all times anyway regardless of boinc or no boinc.  One is my HTPC so that one crunches on no matter what.  My other main rig is an oc'ed 1090t.  If things get too bad i would migrate over to the second 2600 and sell both 1090t's for parts.  But I don't think it will come to that.

My main concern is heat dissipation since the 2 rooms with 2 rigs each are heat traps.  One is the upper level of a split level ranch the other is my office.  The upper level was never meant to exist and doesn'thave proper ventilation - just one vent per room and no return vents.  Also, it's much closer to the roof since the attic on this section is just barely a crawl space whereas the rest of the house has a full attic.  The office is a similar problem since it only has one vent but it is much, much smaller area and I can use fans to move air around and into the hallway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2011)

Guys, I'm going to have some downtime later today.  I got rid of my CHIV so I'm getting my Gigabyte 790FX back from my g/f today.  But I need to buy her a cheap mobo to leave her PC running so I gotta swap boards on her computer first then do the same on mine.  So It'll be up and running late today I hope.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys, i just ordered another 2500k. Hopefully it will be here Thursday or Friday. 

Just noticed one of my 1055t's been down.. for a couple days.. wow  It's backup crunching..


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like NF_Blake left and went back to XS.


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2011)

Finished testing my crunchers for F@H bigadv stability, throwing everything back at WCG again before the chimp challenge.

Best part of the week though will be going for a short 4 day holiday to Barcelona on Thursday. Anybody want me to throw a SB rig under their username for that period?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got my 5770 running fah.  It seems stable and doesn't tax the card so I might leave it like that - definitely from now until the chimp challenge finishes.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 26, 2011)

KieX said:


> Finished testing my crunchers for F@H bigadv stability, throwing everything back at WCG again before the chimp challenge.
> 
> Best part of the week though will be going for a short 4 day holiday to Barcelona on Thursday. Anybody want me to throw a SB rig under their username for that period?



Thanks for reminding me to double check F@H CPU stability before the CC starts. 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome back D.Law


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome back D.Law



 Awesome!


----------



## Bow (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like Velvet Wafer will be getting some nice slice of Pie for the next few days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2011)

KieX said:


> Looks like Velvet Wafer will be getting some nice slice of Pie for the next few days



Why is that, been out of the loop since I had the PC down.   Somebody crunching for him?


----------



## KieX (Apr 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why is that, been out of the loop since I had the PC down.   Somebody crunching for him?



Ah, nothing really..  I'm away for 4 days and thought I'd put 24 threads under his name for that time.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 27, 2011)

KieX said:


> Ah, nothing really..  I'm away for 4 days and thought I'd put 24 threads under his name for that time.



which i very much appreciate! i will have more output for 4 days, then i ever had and probably will have for long


----------



## twilyth (Apr 27, 2011)

KieX said:


> Looks like Velvet Wafer will be getting some nice slice of Pie for the next few days



NO!  That can't happen.  We must beat back these young interlopers with ever higher ppd's.

Jeeves!  Bring me the black Amex card.  We goin' shoppin' bitch.  

edit:  "shopping" means spending a Royal Imperial shit ton at NewEgg.  We do not "shop", as you proles would say.


----------



## Bow (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Guys I need some fast cash so I am selling my OCZ Vertex2 60GB ssd.  Bought in March only had BFBC2 installed.  Works great. $75.00.  Pm me.  First chance to Crunchers and Folders!
I do not have Heat but I have donated and traded good products with no problems.


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure heatware has been a requirement of the forum for some time, so I would make an account.


----------



## Bow (Apr 30, 2011)

Heat is under Bow.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 30, 2011)

What controller is the SSD using?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 30, 2011)

that one is a sandforce


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, Vertex 2's have SF-1200 controllers. Not the newest gen, but still pretty fast.
(OCZ Vertex 2 series product page: http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-vertex-2-sata-ii-2-5-ssd.html)


----------



## Bow (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats it, got mine at newegg, OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II ML...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2011)

I feel fanfuckntastic! why can't we all make everybody feel that way! i've lost some many people that i care about to cancer... that i hurt for a disease i don't have.... i'm drink'n again... sorry guys and mods... I won't make multiple posts.. this is it... I just feel bad and want my team to know.. everybody may wonder why i do what i do.. why i crunch so hard.. i crunch and fold because i believe we can beat this.........


----------



## garyinhere (May 1, 2011)

don't let it get you down man jst sleep it off and start over it's part of the process.


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2011)

I don't know much about you MW, but in my experience, most addictions are an attempt to self medicate.  I did it for years until I couldn't do it any more and saw a shrink.  That actually made things worse for a long but I think that has to do more with my multiple psych issues and their organic nature (brain damage) and to some extent the skill of the people I've seen.

anyway, I'm not saying you need to go the same route I have.  I'm just saying to keep an open mind.  If you find a technique that works, even if you have the occasional setback, stick with it.  Practice makes perfect.

Good luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> don't let it get you down man jst sleep it off and start over it's part of the process.



...and he has us, I would not mind having a chat with him in PM's.  Sometimes speaking with a friend can be very helpful.  If he has something on his mind I'd love to hear it and help!


----------



## stinger608 (May 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and he has us, I would not mind having a chat with him in PM's.  Sometimes speaking with a friend can be very helpful.  If he has something on his mind I'd love to hear it and help!



Excellent point CP!!! Even if he has never meet anyone in person from this team, it does not mean that there are not friends and willing to help!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! I just had one to many! hehehe  It's good to know I've got you guys in my corner!


----------



## mjkmike (May 3, 2011)

not sure what is up with me but all rigs but my main 1055t are now turned off. Sleep might change things kinda drunk.


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2011)

Something like that happened to one of my rigs too.  It wasn't powered off but boinc wasn't running.  Weird.

Feel better man.


----------



## mjkmike (May 3, 2011)

I Turned the power off. I Want to help I do but I think I must help me first. Getting late and must work in the morning. A new day may change a few things.


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys I've switch over my i7 970 to help our folding team. I'll switch it back after CC.


----------



## hat (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking about switching over my Athlon II x2 240 and my E2140 as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2011)

I started putting my folder together today for the CC.


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2011)

Folding Team is going to need some major help guys, the pride of *TPU *is on the line. Join the Chimp Challenge (Click sig pic for the thread with all you need to know).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Folding Team is going to need some major help guys, the pride of *TPU *is on the line. Join the Chimp Challenge (Click sig pic for the thread with all you need to know).



Got my 5870 going for now, trying to get another 8800GT going.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Folding Team is going to need some major help guys, the pride of *TPU *is on the line. Join the Chimp Challenge (Click sig pic for the thread with all you need to know).


*Please consider helping us. It's only for 10 days and our teams have always worked together. We really need the i7 powerhouses if possible or high-end GPU's. Thanks so much in advance guy's!*


----------



## twilyth (May 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Please consider helping us. It's only for 10 days and our teams have always worked together. We really need the i7 powerhouses if possible or high-end GPU's. Thanks so much in advance guy's!*


OK, I just put an i7-950 at 4ghz on for the team.  I also have a 5770 running.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Please consider helping us. It's only for 10 days and our teams have always worked together. We really need the i7 powerhouses if possible or high-end GPU's. Thanks so much in advance guy's!*



C2D E8500 and HD 4850 coming your way.


----------



## Bow (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2011)

***PLEASE SEE***


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2276901#post2276901


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Switched all my rigs last night...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2011)

^^Thank you bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 12, 2011)

Long time no see guys, sorry I haven't been around lately, been busy with fixing the car up and working. I'm still crunching hard on two rigs thou.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Long time no see guys, sorry I haven't been around lately, been busy with fixing the car up and working. I'm still crunching hard on two rigs thou.



Same here bro, that and my g/f, I just can't find enough time in the day for me    How's the car coming along?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same here bro, that and my g/f, I just can't find enough time in the day for me    How's the car coming along?





Car's going along well, just check my FB page for updates if you want. Did a oil/oil filter change recently, as well as air filter and I'm going to do spark plugs soon, just need the ran to stop for a bit. 

Still have to get my new fender painted to match, as well as a new muffler. Lots of other work to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2011)

Same here bro, got a new rig in the planning so that'll postpone my car for a bit.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 13, 2011)

*Wth!*

Had a odd little thing happen that i wanted to share.A couple weeks ago,i stepped my mother's comp up with some vista and a new hard drive.It's been a very stable cruncher for the last year or so with no problems.Of course i loaded the newest Boinc on it so she could feel good about herself  .

  All was good for a about a week,decent #'s for a quad at 70%.Then i noticed a drastic drop in production.Just figured she shut the machine down for a while.So after about 4 days of no #'s being reported,i gave her a call and asked if she had it shut down.Then i was a little shocked to learn that it had been running non stop since i hooked it up 2 weeks ago 

  So today i figured i better go check things out to see what was up.I wished i would have grabbed a snip of the manager,i could'nt believe what had happened.Something glitched in a big way that i've never seen boinc do before.It was actually crunching away on aproximately 30 to 35 tasks all at once .

  After aborting them all,detaching,and a re-install of Boinc.Hopefully things will be back in order.It would be great if that quad would have been able to crunch like that though.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 13, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Had a odd little thing happen that i wanted to share.A couple weeks ago,i stepped my mother's comp up with some vista and a new hard drive.It's been a very stable cruncher for the last year or so with no problems.Of course i loaded the newest Boinc on it so she could feel good about herself  .
> 
> All was good for a about a week,decent #'s for a quad at 70%.Then i noticed a drastic drop in production.Just figured she shut the machine down for a while.So after about 4 days of no #'s being reported,i gave her a call and asked if she had it shut down.Then i was a little shocked to learn that it had been running non stop since i hooked it up 2 weeks ago
> 
> ...



Edit/create a cc_config.xml file (in BOINC data folder) and manually type this:

```
<cc_config> 
  <options> 
    <ncpus>2</ncpus>
  </options> 
</cc_config>
```
(Replace two with the number of threads the processor is supposed to be running)
That should fix your problem. Most likely BOINC was just incorrectly detecting the number of CPU threads.


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Had a odd little thing happen that i wanted to share.A couple weeks ago,i stepped my mother's comp up with some vista and a new hard drive.It's been a very stable cruncher for the last year or so with no problems.Of course i loaded the newest Boinc on it so she could feel good about herself  .
> 
> All was good for a about a week,decent #'s for a quad at 70%.Then i noticed a drastic drop in production.Just figured she shut the machine down for a while.So after about 4 days of no #'s being reported,i gave her a call and asked if she had it shut down.Then i was a little shocked to learn that it had been running non stop since i hooked it up 2 weeks ago
> 
> ...



Interesting. Never heard or experienced that before.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 13, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Edit/create a cc_config.xml file (in BOINC data folder) and manually type this:
> 
> ```
> <cc_config>
> ...



 I will go check this out this weekend,
Thank's for the Edumacation!


----------



## BinaryMage (May 13, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I will go check this out this weekend,
> Thank's for the Edumacation!



No problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Had a odd little thing happen that i wanted to share.A couple weeks ago,i stepped my mother's comp up with some vista and a new hard drive.It's been a very stable cruncher for the last year or so with no problems.Of course i loaded the newest Boinc on it so she could feel good about herself  .
> 
> All was good for a about a week,decent #'s for a quad at 70%.Then i noticed a drastic drop in production.Just figured she shut the machine down for a while.So after about 4 days of no #'s being reported,i gave her a call and asked if she had it shut down.Then i was a little shocked to learn that it had been running non stop since i hooked it up 2 weeks ago
> 
> ...



That's crazy, keep us posted on if the below suggestion worked!


----------



## 4x4n (May 15, 2011)

All switched back from the chimp challenge, plus I have a little something extra.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2011)

back to the good'ol'crunching


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

Yep - same here. It was fun helping our folding brothers/sisters out for a bit


----------



## BinaryMage (May 15, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Yep - same here. It was fun helping our folding brothers/sisters out for a bit



'Twas indeed. They did quite well in their Chimp Challenge.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

I have actually decided to leave one of the i7 970's and the i7 920 folding for a bit. Won't be too long before I have to get some pie though


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

Just joined up guys...will see what I can do here.


----------



## Bow (May 15, 2011)

Back to Crunching.  Its nice to be able to hear, damn fans on the gpu's are to damn loud....


----------



## BinaryMage (May 15, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Just joined up guys...will see what I can do here.



Awesome! Glad to have you.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Just joined up guys...will see what I can do here.



Welcome to the crunching team rickss69!!!
Let us know what questions you have

WCG responds well to nice overclocks on cpu's. RAM isn't too important and you cannot crunch on gpu's.


----------



## 4x4n (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the team rickss69 

Seeing what you had for the CC, you'll be going after some pie in no time.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 16, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Just joined up guys...will see what I can do here.



Welcome aboard


----------



## theonedub (May 16, 2011)

CC was a blast, back to WCG crunching on my i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2011)

Yep, fired up the X6 in WCG again!  I had it folding for a few but temps were crazy so I had to shut if off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2011)

Guys, I'm selling one of my Samsung 225BW's and my active display port adapter, let me know if any of you are interested before I put it up for sale, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 16, 2011)

Curious as to why this shows me at zero across the board.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2011)

it will take some time for the points to get in the first time


----------



## HammerON (May 16, 2011)

It takes a bit for points to accumulate. Check the "Results Status" to see more information...

What do you have crunching?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 16, 2011)

Everything in my sig.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 17, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Everything in my sig.



Awesome! If you look at your stats page on Free DC here, you'll see that you already have 3,862 credits.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 17, 2011)

Question - Do I have to join the Team on every rig or is my name good enough for all once submitted? I feel like a lot of points are being lost in the twilight zone here. (Hiya OC! )


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Question - Do I have to join the Team on every rig or is my name good enough for all once submitted? I feel like a lot of points are being lost here.



When you setup the clients, just enter your username/password, that's it.


----------



## ocgmj (May 17, 2011)

Welcome Rick!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2011)

ahhh i'm home.. hehehe I'll be moving my i5 2500k @4.5Ghz and i7 970 @4Ghz in the next couple of days back to crunching. I'm curious to see the total number of PPD. Tomorrow i should see it when the bigadv finishes on my 970.  then i'll switch it back.

Welcome rickss69!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm selling one of my Samsung 225BW's and my active display port adapter, let me know if any of you are interested before I put it up for sale, thanks.



Hey i'd be interested in the active display port adapter!..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2011)

Yhpm MW


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2011)

Guys, letting you'll know before it goes up for sale.

Selling my 5870.  PM me if interested.


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, letting you'll know before it goes up for sale.
> 
> Selling my 5870.  PM me if interested.



How much CP?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 18, 2011)

My production is going to be on and off for the next cpl of weeks till i move and get the cable/internet/phone transferred to the new place.

Also if i had $$ on PP i would be interested in that 5870


----------



## Bow (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2011)

I've switched my 2500k @ 4.5Ghz back over to crunching today!


----------



## BinaryMage (May 19, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I've switched my 2500k @ 4.5Ghz back over to crunching today!



Out of curiosity, how much PPD does that get?


----------



## twilyth (May 21, 2011)

Need to buy a room a/c.  I'm finally giving up this year.  I have central a/c but aside from sleeping, I spend 99% of my time in one of 2 rooms.  The first one has a window a/c to supplement the main system since it is on the higher side of a split level.  The main system is really old and only has one zone.  Everything has been upgraded but the duct work.

The second room is on the main level but only has one register, so it is always a couple of degrees hotter than out in the hallway where the thermostat is.  Plus I have 2 rigs in there that are crunching on WCG 24/7 and that just adds to the problem.  It's nice in the winter, but summers bite.

I've held back because I didn't think the circuit feeding that room could handle the extra load.  But since the total TDP of the chips in those machines is only around 200 watts and I connected the color laser printer to a different circuit, I think it can handle a small 5200 BTU unit.  There's one rated by Consumer Reports that has a EER of 11 and draws only 475 watts.  With that installed, I should be able to keep the thermostat at 77 or 78 and have that room still be tolerable.  Every degree counts since my peak summer electric bill is usually around $700.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 21, 2011)

For $700 I would find another hobby myself.


----------



## Bow (May 21, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> For $700 I would find another hobby myself.



No shit


----------



## twilyth (May 21, 2011)

It's not the rigs.  They contribute, but all of them are pretty low power.  I think 3 have a TDP of 135 and the other 2 are 95w.  None are seriously overclocked at the moment.  I dialed the ones that were at 4ghz back for the summer.  On average they probably use about 100w.  So for 5, that comes to about $70/month - about a tenth of my bill.  And since I would be running at least 2 of those rigs anyway, it's not a huge difference.  

It's just that electricity rates here are close to 20 cents per kwh and it's an old house.  It's pretty well insulated except for the windows - single pane with storm windows. I'll eventually get around to replacing them.  It's just such a hassle.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2011)

Hey Guys, sorry I've been non-existant but for some reason boinc throws my temps close to 61 degs C which is too hot for my CPU. I need to invest more money for a better CPU and cooler to continue.

Love you all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2011)

Guys, please check this out:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2290308&postcount=15


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2011)

hey guys i just noticed i broke into the overall top 200!  I remember looking back and thinking i would never make it into the top 500...


----------



## mstenholm (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations MW. I still don't think that I will pass the 2000


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> hey guys i just noticed i broke into the overall top 200!  I remember looking back and thinking i would never make it into the top 500...



That's remarkable bro, keep up the great work!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Hopefully in the next 2 or 3 weeks I'll have my 2600k built and crunching.  I'm still just waiting on a board...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 28, 2011)

So im going to be moving over the next cpl days so my production will be down a bit.  Im staying within the same apartment complex, just a unit with another bedroom for the extra child.  The cable compnay is going to keep me connected until i switch units, but there may be several hours in between that I wont be running.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 28, 2011)

good luck with moving man !!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2011)

Best of luck with the move!


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 1, 2011)

Playing around a bit this weekend trying to see what I could get out of this 2600k. Voltage is a little higher than I would like, but I figured screw it, temps are doing good.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice 4x4n, As long as the temps are good you are golden. Maybe drop the voltage by 0.125v at a time until you reach a stable compromise. Unless you already did that of course.

BTW all, I know I'm not crunching, and it's not about to start soon because it's summer and my current setup sends me to 61C in winter and now it's summer. But that does not mean I am not a cruncher. I will restart once I get my new CPU and cooler.

I'm just wondering why I lost my "WCG Cruncher" Tag in bottom left of my posts. Is it due to inactivity? CP? Master?


----------



## Bow (Jun 1, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm just wondering why I lost my "WCG Cruncher" Tag in bottom left of my posts. Is it due to inactivity? CP? Master?



If I remember right, if you stop Crunching for a week or 2 it goes away.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## hat (Jun 1, 2011)

I changed out the Athlon II x2 240 in my main rig for a Phenom II 550 today. It should bring a very marginal benefit to the team, maybe another 100 points per day or so.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 1, 2011)

hat said:


> I changed out the Athlon II x2 240 in my main rig for a Phenom II 550 today. It should bring a very marginal benefit to the team, maybe another 100 points per day or so.



Every little bit helps!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2011)

Anybody from the Folding and Crunching team interested in the following:











Only CPU and Motherboard which are:

AMD Thuban Hex Core 1090T (CPU only).

Asus Cross-hairs IV Extreme AM3 motherboard. 

PM me with an offer (low-balling will be ignored) 

I will list these on the F/S/T sub-forum Monday.


----------



## KieX (Jun 5, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm just wondering why I lost my "WCG Cruncher" Tag in bottom left of my posts. Is it due to inactivity? CP? Master?



Bow pretty much covered that, once you're able to resume you get it back. Also since free-dc.org is down at the moment nobody has any WCG badges 



4x4n said:


> Playing around a bit this weekend trying to see what I could get out of this 2600k. Voltage is a little higher than I would like, but I figured screw it, temps are doing good.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110531/Capture063.jpg



Awesome! That's good for about 6K PPD. Don't worry about the voltage either, I got my CPU's when they came out and they need around 1.4v for 4.6GHz and have been crunching strong since february 



hat said:


> I changed out the Athlon II x2 240 in my main rig for a Phenom II 550 today. It should bring a very marginal benefit to the team, maybe another 100 points per day or so.



Good to have another 100  Should mean 700 more points in the WCG Daily Numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2011)

Great stuff there Jon, too bad I am out of cash for now (damn car).  Good luck with the sale.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2011)

hey, talk nice about your car lol, i think it looks pretty good atm


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 5, 2011)

Free-DC is back up!


----------



## KieX (Jun 5, 2011)

It's surprising how much I depend on that website lol. Sometimes it's easier to tell if a machine is having problems from the PPD shown on that site than by remote admin into them.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 5, 2011)

KieX said:


> It's surprising how much I depend on that website lol. Sometimes it's easier to tell if a machine is having problems from the PPD shown on that site than by remote admin into them.



No kidding. Free-DC is really useful. I wonder why it was down for so long?


----------



## KieX (Jun 5, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> No kidding. Free-DC is really useful. I wonder why it was down for so long?



Hamsters that power the site gone on vacation?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2011)

@chaotic

If you are inactive you lose the badge, did you start it back up or...?

@don

I think so too, but damn I wanna get going with my builds already. 

...and yeah, by looking at Free DC that's how I was always able to tell if a rig had a problem or not.  Without that site, things wouldn't be the same. :laugh.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

KieX said:


> Hamsters that power the site gone on vacation?



These are the new hamsters Phil got


----------



## Bow (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2011)

These are stronger and will maintain the site better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright guys, let's get rollin' with the Challenges again since the CC is now over and our #'s seem to have stabled out.  

Check it out:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2305693&postcount=464


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds good boss. I will switch the two i7 970's back over from folding to help the team. I have been letting the lappy (i5 560m) give me some WCG points while folding with the main rigs.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 7, 2011)

You have mine as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, let's get rollin' again!


----------



## Bow (Jun 7, 2011)

You know I'm in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2011)

Hell yeah


----------



## KieX (Jun 10, 2011)

Going to be on holidays for 5 days and won't have anyone to check on my computers/fires. Will have to turn off all my rigs I'm afraid :shadedshu

Keep crunching, I'm coming back in time to help with the challenge


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2011)

KieX said:


> Going to be on holidays for 5 days and won't have anyone to check on my computers/fires. Will have to turn off all my rigs I'm afraid :shadedshu
> 
> Keep crunching, I'm coming back in time to help with the challenge



I have bad OCD about stuff like that and will actually unplug everything but the refrigerator, so I definitely understand.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

Have fun Daniel!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I have bad OCD about stuff like that and will actually unplug everything but the refrigerator, so I definitely understand.



Yep, me also Twilyth! I once had a dang coffee pot fry when I was gone for a couple of days camping; so yep, I pretty much do the exact same thing. 

Damn lucky it just burnt the counter top a little and did not burn the house down!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2011)

Switched my two i7 970's from folding back to crunching and also switched the i7 920 back to cruncing


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2011)

Check out this: 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=160


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still crunching along with my rigs. Only at 80% thou for heat reasons. My room turns into a hotbox otherwise and leaving the window wide open is out of the question due to my hay fever. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm still crunching along with my rigs. Only at 80% thou for heat reasons. My room turns into a hotbox otherwise and leaving the window wide open is out of the question due to my hay fever. :shadedshu



Your efforts are appreciated brotha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2011)

Guys,

Our production hasn't been as good as it used to before the CC, are any of you guys still folding with rigs you used to crunch on?  Just wondering, trying to figure out why our #'s are lower.  Or did some of you just start cutting back because of the heat?


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 17, 2011)

I said I was sorry.  Working on it Dave, keep you're hat on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I said I was sorry.  Working on it Dave, keep you're hat on.



Didn't' mean it towards you, just want to get some feedback from our Team Members.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Didn't' mean it towards you, just want to get some feedback from our Team Members.



I think it's a lot of coincidence.  Shit happens in people's lives, plus the heat.  It does suck but I think it makes us a better team.  It's easy to stick with it when you're moving up in the rankings, but a lot harder when it seems things are going in the opposite direction.  Just my 2 cents (well, adjusted for inflation . . . . I guess that would be more like my two fitty  )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I think it's a lot of coincidence.  Shit happens in people's lives, plus the heat.  It does suck but I think it makes us a better team.  It's easy to stick with it when you're moving up in the rankings, but a lot harder when it seems things are going in the opposite direction.  Just my 2 cents (well, adjusted for inflation . . . . I guess that would be more like my two fitty  )



  yeah, its about the time of the year we usually drop in production a bit too.  We'll have to ride out the tough times together.   Like a family we always have been.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 18, 2011)

My production is down 50% because of the Summer heat, can't complain too much since we got an extremely cool Spring.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

theonedub said:


> My production is down 50% because of the Summer heat, can't complain too much since we got an extremely cool Spring.



I feel ya, I'm glad I got my own place, since it has it's own A/C, heat is no longer an issue, only that now I can't have more than two rigs, as opposed to three or four from when I lived at my moms house.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2011)

summer here in DK is strange, right now we have 10 degree celcius, where we usually have around 25

so im on full power


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> summer here in DK is strange, right now we have 10 degree celcius, where we usually have around 25
> 
> so im on full power



IT's hot as hell here, over 100ºf already.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2011)

i might get a PowerMac g5 running from this weekend, it has 2 dualcore cpus @ 2.5ghz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> summer here in DK is strange, right now we have 10 degree celcius, where we usually have around 25
> 
> so im on full power



17c here, and im only a few hundred KM away...seems to be strangely cold in Denmark!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, Was going to get my 2nd rig crunching and the PSU is dead.  Great!  Trying to jump it, won't turn on.  The 24 pin connector has burnt marks in two different spots, wtf happened I don't know.  It's been off for a bit, and it was fine before I last used it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, Was going to get my 2nd rig crunching and the PSU is dead.  Great!  Trying to jump it, won't turn on.  The 24 pin connector has burnt marks in two different spots, wtf happened I don't know.  It's been off for a bit, and it was fine before I last used it.



sure, that one one booted it up.... accidently or not? i never heard that a PSU in standby can burn out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sure, that one one booted it up.... accidently or not? i never heard that a PSU in standby can burn out!



Not sure what happened bro, but to me everything looks fine, maybe something fell in it, or I don't know bro.  The rig has been put toether for some time, I just didn't have a power strip to hook it up.  Now I got one and PSU don't work, everything else in the power strip is working fine


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure what happened bro, but to me everything looks fine, maybe something fell in it, or I don't know bro.  The rig has been put toether for some time, I just didn't have a power strip to hook it up.  Now I got one and PSU don't work, everything else in the power strip is working fine



so, the rig died, when it was actually unplugged? You have any people around you, that touch your rigs?


----------



## twilyth (Jun 19, 2011)

heat discoloration happens over time.  It probably was like that for some time.  I've had that happen when a board was drawing too much power due to a fault on the m/b itself.  It lasted several months but I knew from the temps that something was wrong.  One item under speedfan had been showing up as being 120C from the beginning.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so, the rig died, when it was actually unplugged? You have any people around you, that touch your rigs?



It also may have happened when CP moved.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> It also may have happened when CP moved.



that must have been a pretty hefty elecrical discharge, to burn the 24 pin...i somehow think, it was accidently shut on, by whoever


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2011)

Could have been during the move and nobody touches my PC's, I live alone.  So I am not sure what happened, but I'm not sure if the board is fine, the PSU is shot though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Could have been during the move and nobody touches my PC's, I live alone.  So I am not sure what happened, but I'm not sure if the board is fine, the PSU is shot though.



did moisture got into the rig somehow? that also could have been possible, in a badly isolated room, like a garage


----------



## twilyth (Jun 19, 2011)

A bad component on the m/b would do this.  I have pix someplace of an old m/b this happened to.  The 24pin was ok, but the 8pin molex for the cpu cooked.  The PSU went soon after the m/b.  The fact that there was no popping or smoke tells me this probably happened over a long period of time.

This is why those infrared laser thermometers are a great investment for anyone who builds rigs.  You can zero in on the likely trouble spots and see if there are any problems then head them off before they cause wider system damage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so, the rig died, when it was actually unplugged? You have any people around you, that touch your rigs?





twilyth said:


> A bad component on the m/b would do this.  I have pix someplace of an old m/b this happened to.  The 24pin was ok, but the 8pin molex for the cpu cooked.  The PSU went soon after the m/b.  The fact that there was no popping or smoke tells me this probably happened over a long period of time.
> 
> This is why those infrared laser thermometers are a great investment for anyone who builds rigs.  You can zero in on the likely trouble spots and see if there are any problems then head them off before they cause wider system damage.



Well there was a loud pop and spark, came from behind the rig, seemed like out of one of the connectors on the PSU.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 20, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about that PSU, CP. Did you have it switched on attempting to power up? Might have been a surge, but that's just a guess out of left field.

My main rig hasn't crunched at all lately. Main reason is because the computer is too loud for me to sleep with anymore  The other reason is because it's so dang hot here. I think it's been 100*+ heat here for two straight weeks. Still got the parent rig running strong.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 21, 2011)

Just added a little QX6700 cruncher to the mix, thanks to a nice little donation from F150 Raptor.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 21, 2011)

So, I see the chip works.  That's good to see, since it had been a paper weight on my desk for so long I wasn't sure it would.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 21, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> So, I see the chip works.  That's good to see, since it had been a paper weight on my desk for so long I wasn't sure it would.



I wish I had quad core chips as paperweights!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 21, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> So, I see the chip works.  That's good to see, since it had been a paper weight on my desk for so long I wasn't sure it would.



Yup, sure does. Now it will spend it's remaining life as a cruncher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Really sorry to hear about that PSU, CP. Did you have it switched on attempting to power up? Might have been a surge, but that's just a guess out of left field.
> 
> My main rig hasn't crunched at all lately. Main reason is because the computer is too loud for me to sleep with anymore  The other reason is because it's so dang hot here. I think it's been 100*+ heat here for two straight weeks. Still got the parent rig running strong.



Naw, it was switched off.  When I get some time I'll do some troubleshooting and see what I come up with. 



Paulieg said:


> Just added a little QX6700 cruncher to the mix, thanks to a nice little donation from F150 Raptor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2011)

****ATTENTION****



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2320198&postcount=499


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 24, 2011)

Took my two hexs off for some days. I will let them run a couple of days up to the 30th without internet connection


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking for that cherry pie?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 24, 2011)

Not really, but the upcoming challenge will benefit from my forgetfulness.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2011)

Just wanted to wish FIHDON a very happy and amazing birthday!  Too many more sir!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks CP very much appreciated 

feels weird being 1/4 of a century lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thanks CP very much appreciated
> 
> feels weird being 1/4 of a century lol



  Don't put it that way dude!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2011)

Guys,

the rig that had the big spark and didn't turn on, well now I tried jumping the PSU and it turns on, fans spin up, HDD's, etc.

However If I connect the 4 pin power connector to the board the PSU won't power on when jumped, if I unplug it it starts up.  Does this mean the board is shot?


----------



## twilyth (Jun 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just wanted to wish FIHDON a very happy and amazing birthday!  Too many more sir!





(FIH) The Don said:


> thanks CP very much appreciated
> 
> feels weird being 1/4 of a century lol



Happy birthday don!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thanks CP very much appreciated
> 
> feels weird being 1/4 of a century lol



I have to apologize! 
Happy Birthday Stiven!

im in a psychological clinic atm, to make life with my severe ADHD more easy, so due to that, i kinda was off the most time in the last days, as i had to get used to it here first. 

I hope i havent let you down by that!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 26, 2011)

Hope you feel better.  I have ADD but fairly mild.  I take Strattera (Atomoxetine) and Focalin (dexmeythylphenidate).


----------



## HammerON (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stiven


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Hope you feel better.  I have ADD but fairly mild.  I take Strattera (Atomoxetine) and Focalin (dexmeythylphenidate).



Thats a *pretty,pretty heavy* cocktail!
 i feared atomoxetine as it increases suicidal tendencies, and can even create them from thin air (i think, of 4000 testers, 10 developed suicidal thoughts, or even tried to kill themselves)


A few years back, while i was still in school, i got a 100 pill box of ordinary methylphenidate each month (35mg a day)... it helped me to concentrate and to take things i dont like easier... but it had a price. I got cold hearted, unemotional when i took it.... just like a Robot.


I dont take it anymore since then, only will take them again, if one day, there is a VERY urgent need for that.... so im going to try the therapy way now instead, and im pretty sure that they can help me here, at least a little!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 26, 2011)

The problem is that it is very difficult to reprogram your brain.  You can do it with persistent effort over a period of years, but the problem is primarily neurochemical.

I've never had a problem with Atomoxetine.  the trick is to tritrate the dose.  I started at 40mg, then after a couple months went to 60mg.  Another month or 2, then I went to 80mg.  now I'm at 100mg with no side effects except for the fact that it destroys my appetite.

Focalin has fewer side effects than straight methylphenidate since it contains only the most active isomer (enantiomer) - the dextro version of the molecule rather than a racemic mix of dextro and levo-rotary versions.

It might still suppress your emotions though, but personally I like that aspect of it.  I much prefer feeling nothing at all compared to what I would normally feel.  However if I'm not careful with the dosing, it can cause some nasty mood swings that can make me quite a bear at times.  But lithium and quetiapine help with that. 

The other problem with ADD is that it tends to be comorbid with OCD.  They seem to be different sides of the same coin.  Even if you get one under control you often are still left to deal with the other.

Anyway.  Good luck.  I hope whatever approach you use is successful for you.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 27, 2011)

Just added a 1055T rig to the mix tonight. Maybe an i7 860 rig in a week or 2, whenever I hear back from Buck Nasty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Just added a 1055T rig to the mix tonight. Maybe an i7 860 rig in a week or 2, whenever I hear back from Buck Nasty.



You da man Paul!  Thank you


----------



## akkinenijaji (Jun 27, 2011)

Joined today  proud to be a TPU Grid Team member


----------



## theonedub (Jun 27, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Just added a 1055T rig to the mix tonight. Maybe an i7 *870 *rig in a week or 2, whenever I hear back from Buck Nasty.



Fixed


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 27, 2011)

akkinenijaji said:


> Joined today  proud to be a TPU Grid Team member



Welcome to the TPU team!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey fellas, I am so proud of what you guys are doing. I wished I could have continued my crunching but got into other things.

Truly! THANK YOU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

akkinenijaji said:


> Joined today  proud to be a TPU Grid Team member



Thank you for joining!  If you have a y questions, please feel free to post or you can contac me via PM's.



brandonwh64 said:


> Hey fellas, I am so proud of what you guys are doing. I wished I could have continued my crunching but got into other things.
> 
> Truly! THANK YOU!



We understand bro.  Best of luck on your DSM and we'll keep crunching hard.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you for joining!  If you have a y questions, please feel free to post or you can contac me via PM's.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand bro.  Best of luck on your DSM and we'll keep crunching hard.



Oh I will! I called pull-a-part last week and they have 6 DSM's (Most are 1Gs) and they said at least 3 still have the engines  So I am planning a trip down there with a friend to pull a full 4G63T and possibly a wiring harness/ECU

Pull-A-Parts prices are super awesome. a 4CYL engine is like 150$

I atleast want to get the engine and have it for my project.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

Best of luck dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a little late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY (FIH) The Don!


----------



## KieX (Jun 30, 2011)

Started cycling to work regularly now. Rather than be squashed with sweaty people in an underground train that's over 100F hot, I get to keep fit and enjoy the sunshine and streets of London. Best part is that it saves me £1200 a year.. which I'll reinvest in new crunchers over the year.

New 2600K cruncher coming up this saturday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> Started cycling to work regularly now. Rather than be squashed with sweaty people in an underground train that's over 100F hot, I get to keep fit and enjoy the sunshine and streets of London. Best part is that it saves me £1200 a year.. which I'll reinvest in new crunchers over the year.
> 
> New 2600K cruncher coming up this saturday.



Thank you sir!   Good way to workout and also save money!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 1, 2011)

KieX said:


> Started cycling to work regularly now. Rather than be squashed with sweaty people in an underground train that's over 100F hot, I get to keep fit and enjoy the sunshine and streets of London. Best part is that it saves me £1200 a year.. which I'll reinvest in new crunchers over the year.
> 
> New 2600K cruncher coming up this saturday.



Sounds great KieX.  Just be careful.  When I worked in NYC I had a folding bike I sometimes rode from the train station to work and it can be pretty dangerous.  Not only do you have some crazy ass taxi drivers, but people popping up like ground hogs apparently from nowhere, cars doors opening in front of you, etc., etc.  Drive safe.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 1, 2011)

Have to leave town for a few days so some of my munchers will be down 
I'll get them back up on Monday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Have to leave town for a few days so some of my munchers will be down
> I'll get them back up on Monday.



Enjoy, we got your back as far as crunching goes.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 1, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Have to leave town for a few days so some of my munchers will be down
> I'll get them back up on Monday.



Have fun and take care. 

If there's beer in the fridge, I'll come by and keep an eye on things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Have fun and take care.
> 
> If there's beer in the fridge, I'll come by and keep an eye on things.



That's a very risky operation, I think you need a lookout to perform this type of duty.  I got your back bro, I'll stand right by the door as you check the frigde, just bring me back a cold one


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 3, 2011)

I posted in the Folding section about switching over all my rigs.  The quad g34 is up and running wcg, and the Sr-2 will be up and running in a couple of hours.  My 2 980x's still have work units to finish for F@H, they'll get switched over in a couple of days.


----------



## Bow (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks F150


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2011)

happy birthday Captain


----------



## HammerON (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes sir - Happy Birthday Dave!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy B-day Dave.  You're still pretty feisty for someone your age - whatever that is.   {j/k} 

And thanks to ford for all of the help he's bringing us.  Running those rigs full bore in the summer is going above and beyond the call, so thanks again.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 4, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Yes sir - Happy Birthday Dave!!!



HaPPy B-Day Cappy!
UUUMMMM!!! creepy avey HammerON


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the b-day wishes guys.     Here's to many many more    



...and yes, F-150's help at this time of the year is something that means a lot.  Not everyone will do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy birthday to Brandon!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy b-day dude.  Now let's DANCE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey guys i just added a new dual socket F Opt 2218 x2 @2.6ghz today! I'm looking to buy some cheap quads to replace the dual cores...hehehe It's no 48 core, but it'll do.. hehehe  
*
EDIT: HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUYS!*


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 13, 2011)

Who's got a 48 core?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

MW


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Who's got a 48 core?







Chicken Patty said:


> MW



 Back at you Captain!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

Do any of you guys know if its a good idea to add your WCG tasks to your antivirus' exclusion list? I'm guessing their reasonably safe from viruses but...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Do any of you guys know if its a good idea to add your WCG tasks to your antivirus' exclusion list? I'm guessing their reasonably safe from viruses but...



Do you mean the tasks themselves or BOINC manager and screen saver?  I don't think the tasks themselves ever access the internet.  I'm pretty sure everything goes through BOINC.  So if you see an individual task trying to access the internet, I would say that is pretty damned suspicious.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Do you mean the tasks themselves or BOINC manager and screen saver?  I don't think the tasks themselves ever access the internet.  I'm pretty sure everything goes through BOINC.  So if you see an individual task trying to access the internet, I would say that is pretty damned suspicious.



the tasks themselves,  as i think the antivirus might end up scanning them a bit too often seeing as their taking up 100%, just trying to see if i can gain 0.05% or something by making the antivirus stop monitoring them


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the tasks themselves,  as i think the antivirus might end up scanning them a bit too often seeing as their taking up 100%, just trying to see if i can gain 0.05% or something by making the antivirus stop monitoring them


If the tasks aren't trying to connect directly (rather than through BOINC), I don't know why the AV would be repeatedly scanning them.  I know that Norton does pop up a box saying that xyz999sss task is using 100% of cpu processing or something like that, but I think it's just an FYI sort of thing.  I don't think it is actively scanning the tasks, but I could be wrong.  Normally AV only scans on execution and certain file operations like copying.

Plus the name of those task are constantly changing - you never be able to keep up.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody from the team interested in these before I list them elsewhere?



Spoiler















Both are BNIB and never been opened. Board is a B3 stepping RMA upgrade that I traded for and the 2600K is also BNIB (obviously) that I also got from a trade. I'll let both go for $475 shipped (unfortunately CONUS only). Active TPU F@H and WCG team members only for this price.

UPDATE:

I have them listed on Amazon so if anyone wants them just PM me.


----------



## KieX (Jul 18, 2011)

Things like this make me wish I lived on the other side of the atlantic. GLWS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2011)

If only I had the cash, thanks Bog, but at least I will pass.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2011)

should be adding something good soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should be adding something good soon



Any teasers?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 19, 2011)

unfortunately not for another week  but sometime next week i should be having some of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> unfortunately not for another week  but sometime next week i should be having some of it


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 20, 2011)

Got Two new badges!! One for Clean Energy Project-Phase2 and one for Beta Testin!!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice! Beta is tough one to get, even for bronze.  I signed up as soon as they announced the program and I still only have a bronze.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats on a piece of the Big Pie KieX    to your dedication


----------



## KieX (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks GM 

I will still be ramping up production, trying to reach 8Million for my 2nd anniversary with the team in December.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2011)

dustyshiv said:


> Got Two new badges!! One for Clean Energy Project-Phase2 and one for Beta Testin!!



Great job Shiv!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2011)

I shut down my i7-950.  Today was really hot and the breaker for my office kept tripping.  I thought that was odd since I've been running like that for a while and haven't changed anything.  The a/c only pulls 475watts and I had measured the 1090t at 100w even.  The 950 though was pulling almost 300w at 3.6ghz.  I knocked it down to 3.1ghz and it was still around 250w.

Now technically, since the total even with the other stuff in here should be less than 1500w, it shouldn't be an issue, but apparently it was.  I now have that rig on another circuit so I could actually run it, but at 300w, it costs me about $40/month.  Since my a/c usage is going to be insane, I'm shutting that rig down, probably permanently.  I'll transfer the OS to a virtual machine so I can run it on another rig if there is something in there I need.  Hopefully I'll get my act together and start parting it out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I shut down my i7-950.  Today was really hot and the breaker for my office kept tripping.  I thought that was odd since I've been running like that for a while and haven't changed anything.  The a/c only pulls 475watts and I had measured the 1090t at 100w even.  The 950 though was pulling almost 300w at 3.6ghz.  I knocked it down to 3.1ghz and it was still around 250w.
> 
> Now technically, since the total even with the other stuff in here should be less than 1500w, it shouldn't be an issue, but apparently it was.  I now have that rig on another circuit so I could actually run it, but at 300w, it costs me about $40/month.  Since my a/c usage is going to be insane, I'm shutting that rig down, probably permanently.  I'll transfer the OS to a virtual machine so I can run it on another rig if there is something in there I need.  Hopefully I'll get my act together and start parting it out.



yeah those old 1366 cpus uses insane amounts of power when overclpcked just a bit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2011)

i payed a visit to microcenter and i came out with parts for a new rig. I didn't plan on this at all 

here are the specs 
AMD Athlon II X4 630@3.2ghz
Gigabyte 880GM-D2H
2x1gb ddr3 1333
Seagate 500gb 
OCZ modX 500w
Coolermaster Elite 343

I also the other day bought a computer with the following specs 
AMD Phenom 9500
ECS Nforce 430 (something)
4gb ddr2 800 samsung (4x1gb)
Antec Smart power 2.0 350w(had it laying around)
8600GT OC with voltmod and aftermarket cooling
320gb seagate 2.5mm drive 

so they both are crunhing along with my PII.
 Happy crunching


----------



## HammerON (Jul 22, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i payed a visit to microcenter and i came out with parts for a new rig. I didn't plan on this at all
> 
> here are the specs
> AMD Athlon II X4 630@3.2ghz
> ...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2011)

Just installed a Delta fan I had sitting around, using it as a exhaust fan on my H50. Hopefully it'll help with temps. I'm currently only running it at 2,000RPMs instead of the 3,400RPMs it's rated for. But it still moves more air than my other fans.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2011)

Just for yuks I put together a short term regression analysis of our current pointage trend.


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i payed a visit to microcenter and i came out with parts for a new rig. I didn't plan on this at all
> 
> here are the specs
> AMD Athlon II X4 630@3.2ghz
> ...



Awesome 



twilyth said:


> Just for yuks I put together a short term regression analysis of our current pointage trend.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/0069db56.png



You're such a geek 
(I'm guilty of copy pasting stats to excel to analyse)

It's nice to see we are on an upwards trend despite the summer jerkyness. F150 is certainly helping that but think we might need to start another campaign for new recruits.

As for your i7 950, try replace it with another 2600K, they really make for power efficient crunchers (33PPD/Watt @4.6GHz). Then if you upgrade later to SB-E or BD, you can always sell the 2600K's back to other crunchers for a good deal. Well, my $0.02 anyway


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2011)

watch out CP im coming for you (check free-dc)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 24, 2011)

its good to see you back in business pos


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its good to see you back in business pos



thanks. It wasn't planed but its nice to be back crunching again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely nice to have you back Tim. 

I just can't seem to get out of the slump I'm in.  But I was supposed to have much higher PPD by this time of the year.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2011)

oh hai  can i crunch for you guys???







sure can


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2011)

its only on auto tuning settings atm  wont do more until i get a better psu tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## HammerON (Jul 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh hai  can i crunch for you guys???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/320.jpg
> 
> ...



Sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh hai  can i crunch for you guys???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/320.jpg
> 
> ...



  Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

damn :s

out of our top 100 theres 45 who isnt crunching 

damn

on another note, i bought a 2600K from MetalRacer today

next week or the week after i will buy some cheap / medium p67/z68 board , 2x1gb ram, and leave that as main cruncher  

i already have some crappy gpu, medium psu, and harddrives and such

thank you MetalRacer for making the deal happen


----------



## Bow (Jul 30, 2011)

Have a good weekend Crunchers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> damn :s
> 
> out of our top 100 theres 45 who isnt crunching
> 
> ...



The contest should get a few things going, should be posted shortly.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2011)

Well guys my crunching is coming to a end. I am to tapped out and need the money.
so with that being said
I will have 2 boards
2 quad cores
and a psu along with a hard drive or 2 going up for sale


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2011)

I might be wanting a X4 and a HDD. Maybe more....


----------



## xenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel bad, I keep forgetting to start WCG before I go to work and\or bed, that's easily 60-80 hours worth of crunching I could commit each week on the days I work alone :/


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I feel bad, I keep forgetting to start WCG before I go to work and\or bed, that's easily 60-80 hours worth of crunching I could commit each week on the days I work alone :/



All you have to do is set it to suspend when the machine is in use.

1.  a. Go to the advanced view, click on "advanced" and then "preferences"
     b.  under the first tab, "processor usage", there should be a text box after "only after computer has been idle for" and 3.00 should be filled in.  I think this is the default.

2.  Now click OK, click on "activity" in the menu bar and make sure "run based on preferences is selected".

Now, whenever you are away for more than 3 minutes, boinc will run.  It will stop as soon as you return.

To increase memory available while you work, go back to "advanced" and then "preferences".  In the third tab, "disk and memory usage", make sure the bottom box "leave applications in memory when suspended" is unchecked.

Happy crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn Tim, sorry to hear about that, I'm going through some rough times too, haven't been able to upgrade or expand, just sucks but one has to do what one has to do.  Don't get lost though.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn Tim, sorry to hear about that, I'm going through some rough times too, haven't been able to upgrade or expand, just sucks but one has to do what one has to do.  Don't get lost though.



I will be back later down the road,don't worry about that. 

As for all you crunchers i have my stuff in the FS section,take a look if you are looking for AM3 stuff,Ask any questions and make offers if you wish.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will be back later down the road,don't worry about that.
> 
> As for all you crunchers i have my stuff in the FS section,take a look if you are looking for AM3 stuff,Ask any questions and make offers if you wish.



As always, thanks for all your efforts bro!


----------



## xenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

twilyth said:


> All you have to do is set it to suspend when the machine is in use.
> 
> 1.  a. Go to the advanced view, click on "advanced" and then "preferences"
> b.  under the first tab, "processor usage", there should be a text box after "only after computer has been idle for" and 3.00 should be filled in.  I think this is the default.
> ...



I had it setup like that, but it would randomly start going when I was playing games from time to time or browsing the internet, so I just started closing it when I was home and starting it up before work\bed.  It's running at home right now (I'm at work) and should be for 18-20 hours a day for the next 3 days I work


----------



## twilyth (Aug 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I had it setup like that, but it would randomly start going when I was playing games from time to time or browsing the internet, so I just started closing it when I was home and starting it up before work\bed.  It's running at home right now (I'm at work) and should be for 18-20 hours a day for the next 3 days I work



Hmmm.  That's weird.  I wonder if the games run in something like a virtual machine so it sees the VM running but doesn't realize there is also user activity.

Are you running a reasonably current version of BOINC?  If so, I would register over on the BOINC forum and post a question (after doing a search of course).

I would use the google site function since bbs search engines generally suck.

site:boinc.berkeley.edu {search terms here}

I gave it a shot but didn't find anything.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 1, 2011)

It turns out one of the 2600k rigs couldn't connect to the network for a few days so there is going to be a butt load of wu's that will on tomorrow's stats.  It's purely a fluke.  I just want to say that lest anyone thinks I have 4 socket server board in my pocket.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

we need moar intrest in this matter people  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2356702#post2356702


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

*To fill you guys in*

Just wanted to say the following, want everyone to be clear and know what's going on.

I know I haven't been around as much lately, and interest has sorta just stayed in a limbo for a little bit now.  I try my best to go on TPU as much as I can but it's hard to follow everything.

I work full time, then after work I have side jobs here and there tuning performance cars, not only that, I have my mom to visit (eat there as well), I have a G/F I need to dedicate time to and other things here and there.  For the most part of the day, I'm pretty busy.

I just wanted to ask you guys that if there is anything you need, just shoot me a PM.  I get a notification when I log in, it's much harder to miss.  If you post it, sometimes at work I'll read a thread or two, then leave 10 more unread.  By the time I get back to it it'll refresh and give me a new set of posts to read.  

Although I am the Captain of the team, this is a team effort and I'm really glad of what you guys are doing.  You guys have my back and have not let me down, even when we are all going through some pretty shitty times.  We have stuck together and as a family we have battled it out.  For a team like the one we are, we are kicking ass and have accomplished what other teams wish they could ever do even with all their amazing powerhouses and thousands of members.  We have something special and that's what keeps me going!

Truly, from my heart guys, keep up the great work!  


***NOTE***
If you want my #, shoot me a PM.  I'm easier to reach via Text or Face book since I get the notifications on my phone.  This way if you need me for anything I can get to it sooner.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

real life is tough and takes a shitload of time man  i dont go to tpu everyday, and if i dont then so be it, you do not HAVE to, i know you are el capitân, but we wont hang you if you dont chime in everyday 

as you said, we have your back if you're not here 

you should just enjoy that your life is heading in the right direction for the time being man, bc you never know when it all goes down hill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> real life is tough and takes a shitload of time man  i dont go to tpu everyday, and if i dont then so be it, you do not HAVE to, i know you are el capitân, but we wont hang you if you dont chime in everyday
> 
> as you said, we have your back if you're not here
> 
> you should just enjoy that your life is heading in the right direction for the time being man, bc you never know when it all goes down hill



I'm trying to make the best out of it, shit is just real bad nowadays.  I live by myself, but my aunt lost her job so I was supporting her and my mom.  She finally got a job now so hopefully things can start to turn around for me.  But I'm still here trying my best. :rockout


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm having to keep my ac unit runnin 24/7 to keep my basement tolarable.So i've decided to give my main crunchers a little break for a few weeks until we get by this hotspell.Plus it'll give my pocket a little bit of a break also .


----------



## Bow (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I'm having to keep my ac unit runnin 24/7 to keep my basement tolarable.So i've decided to give my main crunchers a little break for a few weeks until we get by this hotspell.Plus it'll give my pocket a little bit of a break also .



Yeah.  This is making me rethink getting another 135w TDP cpu.  It's BD though so I have to.  I don't really have a choice in the matter.  It's like breathing - something that has to be done.  But will definitely have a strong bias to the 95w chips in the future.  I mean the k's run so cool even overclocked.  As someone pointed out though I think it is just an Intel thing since IIRC the Thubans are mostly 135w and those seem to draw about the same as the k's.

Anyway, don't sweat it (yuk, yuk).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2011)

Do what you gotta do GM, heats insane so I don't blame ya!  Hope you are back soon man.


----------



## Bow (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## mstenholm (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a 2720QM comming my way. It will replace my on/off crunching work laptop. The sad thing is that I will not be home to receive it before in 3 weeks. I just ran my T5600 at 80 % here in my "office" (an 20 " container w/o AC). 83 C. I think I will continue to only crunch in my AC'ed hotel room.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2011)

We all appreciate your efforts bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2011)

woot  2nd 2600K is up and running 

now i just gotta finish my 600T build so i can take my current cooler and put it on the second rig 

running stock cooler for now


----------



## Bow (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woot  2nd 2600K is up and running
> 
> now i just gotta finish my 600T build so i can take my current cooler and put it on the second rig
> 
> ...



Great job Stiven, I'm looking for drivers for my 2nd rig right now.  It's nowhere near a 2600k, but it's another two cores at least.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright fellas.  I'm crunching under Velvet Wafers account for now, so if I don't have any points, keep an eye on VW's account. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2361390&postcount=4049


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

TY 

get that slacker running  

hope all goes well with it 

oh yeah and i might be getting a 930 setup in the next few days, but it will be on standby until i get a psu, and a harddrive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2011)

F150 is switching over a rig too, so he'll be putting up some decent #'s.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

maybe i should put the 930 under his name until he gets back then 

can you pm me his info CP?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2011)

I have to thank you all, for what you do for me!
Seems like i will have really big output, since a long time... much bigger than anything i ever was able to produce myself!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 8, 2011)

just got back on the crunching bandwagon, about how much extra would it cost me a month running an X58 rig as well ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> just got back on the crunching bandwagon, about how much extra would it cost me a month running an X58 rig as well ?



it varies depending on overclock,psu,electric cost,etc
But for me it cost about $50 to run a i7 920@3.5ghz being powered by a 80+ bronze PSU with a 8800GT. I was also folding so that plays into it as well. I would say ~$20-$30 if you don't fold as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe i should put the 930 under his name until he gets back then
> 
> can you pm me his info CP?



YHPM



Velvet Wafer said:


> I have to thank you all, for what you do for me!
> Seems like i will have really big output, since a long time... much bigger than anything i ever was able to produce myself!



We got your back, get better, take care of your issues, you'll have a spot when you are good to go again my friend. 



Arrakis+9 said:


> just got back on the crunching bandwagon, about how much extra would it cost me a month running an X58 rig as well ?



Depends I guess where you live, I ran three rigs at one point with one of them being an i7, and it was about $40 bucks with two rigs folding.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

this will sonn be crunching hard for Bendix 
just picked up board, cpu and the ram today for cheaps






just need a psu and a small harddrive then im good to go


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 8, 2011)

I have seen pictures of them but never seen them in real life - thats a STOCK cooler  

My 2720QM has been delivered today. Wife didn't like the look and felt it was all to heavy (2 kg). Well, she just got an IPAD2 so I guess everything else is heavy and ugly. It will not crunch before the 24th. Sorry.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

FUUUU LOL




its just until tomorrow  will go pick up new cooler and a psu from proshop 

got the board, the 930 and the 12gb of dominators for 1800DKK


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> FUUUU LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad. Couldn't resist....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this will sonn be crunching hard for Bendix
> just picked up board, cpu and the ram today for cheaps
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110808/008.jpg
> 
> just need a psu and a small harddrive then im good to go



dammit, thanks stiven! looks totally badass, and probably will churn out badass scores!
You definetly have my thanks for that!


----------



## KieX (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, here's another 2600K for the team. Money was tight, so scavenged old parts from the closet, tore apart an external drive and shared RAM sticks as well as using stock cooler for now. It ain't pretty but it crunches


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

You guys are doing a kick ass job getting rigs going!  This is what makes us a team, the effort we have for each other and the team.  Great job guys!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

KieX said:


> Well, here's another 2600K for the team. Money was tight, so scavenged old parts from the closet, tore apart an external drive and shared RAM sticks as well as using stock cooler for now. It ain't pretty but it crunches
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110808/IMAG0012.jpg



not as neat as yours lol


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 9, 2011)

Put my beast to work today, its only running when im on and using it though, but hey better than nothing right ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't get to set up my work PC today, I'll hopefully get it up tomorrow morning, Wednesday at the latest. When I do I'll make sure to get it running with WCG.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 9, 2011)

What an awesome team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2011)

^Ditto!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2011)

Did I mention it's a C2Q? I'm unsure of the clock speed, etc. But it's basically my PC to use and such. So if I can get my uncle convinced on WCG, he might install/have me install it on all the work PCs. Which is a wide array of desktops from C2Ds to i7s.


----------



## Bow (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2011)

I got it mostly set up, should have it running WGC tomorrow. 

It's a Q8400 2.26ghz, what points should I expect?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I got it mostly set up, should have it running WGC tomorrow.
> 
> It's a Q8400 2.26ghz, what points should I expect?



Awesome Rad!! I would think somewhere around 2,000 per day? 

Does that sound about right CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome Rad!! I would think somewhere around 2,000 per day?
> 
> Does that sound about right CP?



I would say at those clocks it's about 1500, at least according to ION's PPD estimator.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would say at those clocks it's about 1500, at least according to ION's PPD estimator.



Still not bad numbers though! Thanks for chiming in on that CP


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd clock it up, but it's running a stock cooling in a POS case, so until I can grab some parts from around the workplace, it'll be what it is now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Still not bad numbers though! Thanks for chiming in on that CP


No problem dude.   Not bad like you said, better than "0". 



Radical_Edward said:


> I'd clock it up, but it's running a stock cooling in a POS case, so until I can grab some parts from around the workplace, it'll be what it is now.



Even at stock, it helps, thanks dude.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2011)

I wandered over the WCG forums tonight.  It's been months since I was there last - at least for the purpose of seeing what was shaking on the forums.  It looks like there is a problem validating work units.  Best guess from one of the CA's is that the problem started around 2100 UTC.

No indication what the problem is or when it will be fixed so if you're checking your results status and see a lot of pending wu's, this is most likely the problem.

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,31563


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I wandered over the WCG forums tonight.  It's been months since I was there last - at least for the purpose of seeing what was shaking on the forums.  It looks like there is a problem validating work units.  Best guess from one of the CA's is that the problem started around 2100 UTC.
> 
> No indication what the problem is or when it will be fixed so if you're checking your results status and see a lot of pending wu's, this is most likely the problem.



Good info, maybe you wanna post this in this thread as well?

WCG news update


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2011)

I was a few days late getting started since i was on vacation and just got done setting up both rigs and the raid 0 on the i7 but now that it is done i am crunching full force on the Phenom and part time on the i7 for VW.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2011)

Have this build that I'm just waiting for CPU and RAM and she will be a dedicated cruncher 24/7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2011)

what board is that ? looks effin nice


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what board is that ? looks effin nice



Intel D5400XS AKA Skulltrail

Dual socket LGA771 of pure crunching goodness


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2011)

was about to say it was the skully 

could have got same board a few weeks back with dual qx9770s or whatever its called for 400$


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> was about to say it was the skully
> 
> could have got same board a few weeks back with dual qx9770s or whatever its called for 400$



You should have, for that price it is a steal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2011)

well, decided to wait and get 2nd SB cruncher, then i also got a cheap offer on the 930 setup with 12gb of doms 
but yeah, it would have been nice


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 13, 2011)

Couldn't get my Bonic to download projects on the work PC, I'll try and reinstall on Monday to see if that works.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Have this build that I'm just waiting for CPU and RAM and she will be a dedicated cruncher 24/7
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110812/D5400XS_1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110812/D5400XS_2.jpg



  That's going to be killer, thanks Jon!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 20, 2011)

*Run over by a pick-up*

I just had the feeling that a F150 pick-up truck ran over me. Strange dream, back to sleep. Nope, not possible. Hmm what to do to fend of my team position? Got an old CPU laying in a drawer somewhere and some idle equipment somerwhere else. Give me a few day and I will try to snap at his heels   Great job there Reaptor 

Edit: Ordered a UD5 X58, HD and PSU. New build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I just had the feeling that a F150 pick-up truck ran over me. Strange dream, back to sleep. Nope, not possible. Hmm what to do to fend of my team position? Got an old CPU laying in a drawer somewhere and some idle equipment somerwhere else. Give me a few day and I will try to snap at his heels   Great job there Reaptor
> 
> Edit: Ordered a UD5 X58, HD and PSU. New build



...and that's why friendly competition is good.  Great job, keep up the spirit.  Oh, and yeah, F150 is definitely a power cruncher, he's doing a marvelous job.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 24, 2011)

The new 2720M is up and running (80 C). Planing to do a week burn in. It's see how long she last. One hex is back in the loop for a day or so. It so nice to have control over all my toys again after 8 weeks with only a T5600.

Edit: two hexs. It did fail twice in 8 hours in folding. Now she's on a different diet.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

hey guys! I don't know how many of you guys play Battlefield Bad Company 2, but if you do check out this little project i've been working on! here If you don't play... check it out anyway.. hehehe   I don't really play it that much, but I have enjoyed working on this project. I will be building one for BF3 for sure and I plain to play it a lot.. hehehe Oh and I'm almost ready to release a fresh new build for "WCG EZ Config".


----------



## Bow (Aug 25, 2011)

I cant get PB to work on any of my games or I would give it a try.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> hey guys! I don't know how many of you guys play Battlefield Bad Company 2, but if you do check out this little project i've been working on! here If you don't play... check it out anyway.. hehehe   I don't really play it that much, but I have enjoyed working on this project. I will be building one for BF3 for sure and I plain to play it a lot.. hehehe Oh and I'm almost ready to release a fresh new build for "WCG EZ Config".



I have been keeping up with that thread MW! That looks so awesome man. I have not played BFBC2 in a couple of months So busy with work and college I just don't have much time for playing at the moment. That will be changing in about 8 months though, as I will have my BA around then


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

Bow said:


> I cant get PB to work on any of my games or I would give it a try.



Have you used TheMailMan78's thread on how to fix Punkbuster?



stinger608 said:


> I have been keeping up with that thread MW! That looks so awesome man. I have not played BFBC2 in a couple of months So busy with work and college I just don't have much time for playing at the moment. That will be changing in about 8 months though, as I will have my BA around then



Thanks! and Nice bro! All of that hard work will pay off!


----------



## Bow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have several times and he even had me try a few other things and it still will not work,  None of the games that I have that run PB work.......going to try a reformat and fresh win install


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 26, 2011)

Well guys, I'm shutting everything off for the weekend until the hurricane blows by on sunday.  I don't want to take a chance of losing my internet connection or power and not be able to return the tasks on time.  Plus it gives me a chance to clean them up a little.  Once it's over, I'll fire them back up.


----------



## KieX (Aug 26, 2011)

Stay safe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2011)

Stay safe F150, best of luck to ya man


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2011)

KieX said:


> Stay safe





Chicken Patty said:


> Stay safe F150, best of luck to ya man



What both of these guys said man!!! Stay safe and be sure to keep us updated


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well guys, I'm shutting everything off for the weekend until the hurricane blows by on sunday.  I don't want to take a chance of losing my internet connection or power and not be able to return the tasks on time.  Plus it gives me a chance to clean them up a little.  Once it's over, I'll fire them back up.


That's probably a good idea, but I probably won't change anything until Sunday.  Maybe Saturday night.  I have one rig down due to a bad video card so once I get motivated to put in the new 6850 i'll have to clean out the queue.

Conn. looks like it could get hit harder being on the coast.  I'm in the center of NJ so we shouldn't see any winds over 50mph, but there's a lot of crap outside that can get tossed around so it still won't be much of a picnic.

I'm not going to get too worried until I see the forecast they put out tomorrow.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 28, 2011)

We have tornado warnings now.  Main force of the storm is about 18 hours away.


----------



## Bow (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck, and take care


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 28, 2011)

Take care as everyone else has said.
I haven't been crunching lately since I have been staying with the gf and couldn't watch the rigs.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Take care as everyone else has said.
> I haven't been crunching lately since I have been staying with the gf and couldn't watch the rigs.



take the rigs with you to the gf's place


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope everyone is safe or was safe during the Hurricane.

I just got back from the Hospital, had some really bad stomach aches/cramps, everything shows okay, but they just sent me away with some pain meds.  Have to go to a gastroenterologist to get checked out.  Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 29, 2011)

Well the hurricane is gone by.  I'm running my generator for power right now.  The telephone pole at the end of the street snapped off across the intersection blocking it.  There's a tree across the street at the other end too, so I'm blocked in both ways.  All else here is good except the tree laying on top of the back side of my garage.  It punched a hole in the roof, but it's still standing.  I hope everyone else that was in it's path is alright too.  They say it could be 2 to 5 days before the power gets restored.  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Bow (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad you made it through ok


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bow said:


> Glad you made it through ok



As Bow stated, we are all glad your okay man!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2011)

not too bad here.  no power outages except for the quickies (1 second) that usually mean they're working on another part of the local grid.  NJ PSE&G really is pretty amazing.  I have to give them a huge amount of credit.  There's a hurricane thread on GN that includes reports from a couple TPU'ers in Taiwan about a typhoon that recently hit the island.

my basement flooded and overflowed into the garage.  The house is built into a hillside and the basement is just a couple of inches lower than the garage.  This was the first time it's ever overflowed and man did it do it in spades.  Water was gushing from under the basement door and running in a literal rivulet out the garage door.  Some wild shit.

All the trees near the house have been removed in recent years but there are still 2 lovely shade trees in the front yard that are close enough to cause damage so those were a bit of a worry.  Fortunately we never got any serious sustained winds.  I don't know what the actual readings were but the forecasts were all for winds of less than 40mph - although I'm sure there were some much higher gusts.

All in all, considering it was a direct hit from a hurricane, things went pretty well.  I haven't tried to go out on the roads so I don't know how things look beyond my front lawn, but I'm a pretty happy camper.


----------



## jellyrole (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad all you guys are hanging in there with the storm!

A little monkey told me that this jellyrole guy fired up the i7 again for some WCG action.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well the hurricane is gone by.  I'm running my generator for power right now.  The telephone pole at the end of the street snapped off across the intersection blocking it.  There's a tree across the street at the other end too, so I'm blocked in both ways.  All else here is good except the tree laying on top of the back side of my garage.  It punched a hole in the roof, but it's still standing.  I hope everyone else that was in it's path is alright too.  They say it could be 2 to 5 days before the power gets restored.  Stay safe everyone.





twilyth said:


> not too bad here.  no power outages except for the quickies (1 second) that usually mean they're working on another part of the local grid.  NJ PSE&G really is pretty amazing.  I have to give them a huge amount of credit.  There's a hurricane thread on GN that includes reports from a couple TPU'ers in Taiwan about a typhoon that recently hit the island.
> 
> my basement flooded and overflowed into the garage.  The house is built into a hillside and the basement is just a couple of inches lower than the garage.  This was the first time it's ever overflowed and man did it do it in spades.  Water was gushing from under the basement door and running in a literal rivulet out the garage door.  Some wild shit.
> 
> ...



Really glad you guys are okay, that's what matters the most, the rest is just material and can be fixed/replaced.  Glad to see you guys posting!  Best of luck getting back up to normal!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 31, 2011)

I wanted to give folders/crunchers first shot at my i7 970 (second rig in system specs). PM me if interested. I will be listing it on the FS section in a couple days...


----------



## Bow (Sep 1, 2011)

damn.  Extra cash is tied up for a Drag Race, a new Bow and new Snow Skiis


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks hammer, but no can do here. Dying to build a rig, but this year just hasn't gone my way.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I wanted to give folders/crunchers first shot at my i7 970 (second rig in system specs). PM me if interested. I will be listing it on the FS section in a couple days...



Are you selling the whole rig, certian parts, or just the cpu?

On the other note, all my rigs are back up and running.  The power finally came on today at noon.  I'm glad it is finally over and every thing can go back to normal.  You don't realize what you have, and how easy things are until you have to go without them for 3 days.


----------



## Bow (Sep 1, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Are you selling the whole rig, certian parts, or just the cpu?
> 
> On the other note, all my rigs are back up and running.  The power finally came on today at noon.  I'm glad it is finally over and every thing can go back to normal.  You don't realize what you have, and how easy things are until you have to go without them for 3 days.



Whe I was still in NY we lost power from a storm for 5 days......really sucks.  Glad your back up and everything is ok


----------



## HammerON (Sep 1, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Are you selling the whole rig, certian parts, or just the cpu?
> 
> On the other note, all my rigs are back up and running.  The power finally came on today at noon.  I'm glad it is finally over and every thing can go back to normal.  You don't realize what you have, and how easy things are until you have to go without them for 3 days.




Just the CPU. 
Glad to hear that you have power again


----------



## twilyth (Sep 5, 2011)

*Milestones for September 4th, 2011** 
FIH The Don passes 800,000  
*


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2011)

So I lost the Celeron 430, but gained this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984586

Unfortunately, I can only run it at 40% due to heat issues. This laptop is entirely passively cooled. Maybe if I had a laptop cooling pad of some sort, I could ramp it up... anyone have anything like that they could send to me on the cheap?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2011)

hat said:


> So I lost the Celeron 430, but gained this:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984586
> 
> Unfortunately, I can only run it at 40% due to heat issues. This laptop is entirely passively cooled. Maybe if I had a laptop cooling pad of some sort, I could ramp it up... anyone have anything like that they could send to me on the cheap?



My girl had something that had like a fan and you would put the laptop on top of it, but her lap top died.  So I am not sure if she still has that, or if she plans on keeping it for a future lap top.  I'll talk to her and see, if she has no use for it and she wants to give it away, I'll send it to you.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody want a i7 970? I will be willing to come down a little in the asking price listed for a crucher and/or folder:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151527


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate it. Hopefully this machine can at least match the Celeron 430 at 100%... I had that running at 2.4GHz, and since this is a 1.2GHz dual, they should be roughly matched. This processor has half the bus speed, but lots more cache.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2011)

Parts to my first rig is up for grabs (i7 920 D0, GTX 560 ti,P6T,Ripjaws)

Having some car repairs that need made so i am in need of the funds. Giving you guys the heads up. 
PM me for prices. Will be going in the FS thread tonight.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 7, 2011)

Same to see you sell it. But I understand car repair bills all too well. :shadedshu

On the bright side, my birthday is tomorrow. 

(If anyone has a copy of Dead Island they don't want. I'll gladly accept it as a birthday present.  )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy Bday Edward


----------



## Bow (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy bday Randal.


----------



## KieX (Sep 9, 2011)

Right, just wanted to say sorry, but I'm going to be dropping my production for about 2 weeks.

This weekend I'll be switching 4 of my crunchers over to F@H. Then the following weekend I'll power everything down for a week whilst I go on holiday. So for two weeks I'll be crunching on just one 2600K.

I'll be lurking around the forum until I go on holidays but I hope to be back crunching full power on the 26th.

Keep on crunching, and good luck to everyone entering this year's contest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2011)

KieX said:


> Right, just wanted to say sorry, but I'm going to be dropping my production for about 2 weeks.
> 
> This weekend I'll be switching 4 of my crunchers over to F@H. Then the following weekend I'll power everything down for a week whilst I go on holiday. So for two weeks I'll be crunching on just one 2600K.
> 
> ...



Do what you gotta do Dan, our F@H team deserves all the help they need!  Hope to have you back soon buddy.


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Just thought I would let the CP (and the team) know that my numbers are going to dip a little. 

Power costs have gone up exponentially in this (crap) country, and as such I cant crunch as much now, cutting down to 1 PC 24/7 at home, 1 PC 24/7 at work. 

Sorry....


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there some kind of contest or challenge going on over there?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm back guys!  Was a long hiatus but back to crunching my rig.


----------



## Bow (Sep 10, 2011)

Get in the game boys


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2011)

hat said:


> Is there some kind of contest or challenge going on over there?



cant find anything in the f@h forum that indicate it, but maybe Dan will enlighten us


----------



## Bow (Sep 10, 2011)

only the WCG contest going on


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 10, 2011)

Just wanted everyone to know that The Spot has been upgraded to v2.0! It's crunching on a "limited" basis, about 10 hrs a day beside the Family-PC in my signature. The update has been listed in my System Specs if you want to have a look.

If you can't wait, here's the listing 

EVGA x58 sli 132-BL-E758-RX
Corsair XSM3 6gb ddr3-1600 9-9-9-24
Intel Core i7 960 @ 3.2GHz

I haven't exactly decided what to do with my parts from the original Spot rig (Phenom x3 8650 @ 2.3GHz, 4GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 800, Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3). I originally planned to run it as a full time cruncher, but I don't really have a place to put it other than my room, and that's loud enough as it is with my machine! Most likely scenario is that it will sit before I finally get around to finding a new home for it to sit in.



P.S. Quick shout out to Feanor for selling me the parts. The i7 had been sitting in my room since January, and it was a pretty awesome deal. I know he doesn't Crunch, but he deserves the credit as a member of this forum!


----------



## KieX (Sep 10, 2011)

hat said:


> Is there some kind of contest or challenge going on over there?





(FIH) The Don said:


> cant find anything in the f@h forum that indicate it, but maybe Dan will enlighten us



Nope, nothing happening in F@H that I know of. But I'm loyal to both teams, and after going so hard at WCG, thought I'd give our other team some loving too for a little while.

@ JrRacingFan + f22a4bandit: welcome back and welcome upgrade 

We have a WCG contest, check it out: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151595


----------



## Bow (Sep 10, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I haven't exactly decided what to do with my parts from the original Spot rig (Phenom x3 8650 @ 2.3GHz, 4GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 800, Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3). I originally planned to run it as a full time cruncher, but I don't really have a place to put it other than my room, and that's loud enough as it is with my machine! Most likely scenario is that it will sit before I finally get around to finding a new home for it to sit in.



Let me know if you want to sell anything, I want to build another cruncher.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys! Just wanted to drop in and tell everyone.. I'm getting married today! Well actually in a little over 4 hours.. I'm nervous as hell... Lol  I'm leaving everything on to crunch 24/7!  So, if my number start to fall then the power my have went out.. Some may not come back on till i get back.  Just wanted to let everyone know nothing is wrong.. I'm just away. I'll have my laptop with me, and may try to get on some next week.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 10, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm getting married today! Well actually in a little over 4 hours.. I'm nervous as hell... Lol



Congratulations!


----------



## Bow (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm heading to the church now!.. Wish me luck! I need it... lol hehehe


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2011)

That is awesome Mind!!! Congrats man!!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2011)

Grats Mind....will be traveling in your neck of the woods tomorrow (Fayetteville) and will be there for the remainder of the week.


----------



## Bow (Sep 11, 2011)

This may be a stupid question but right now I am crunching all the projects listed.  What will score more points?  1 project or all projects?  I am crunching at 100% CPU, just about 24/7, what else can I do to squeeze out as many points as possible.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 11, 2011)

It's nice to know that you're appreciated. I got this email about 10 days ago.


> Dear msgclb,
> 
> World Community Grid would like to thank you for the 15,009 days of run time and 78,586 results that you have contributed to the efforts of humanitarian research.
> 
> ...



I cut back a lot over the summer as my AC couldn't handle the 100+F outside temps.
I just started 8 cores so in a few days I'll probably get an email thanking me for contributing to the efforts of humanitarian research.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2011)

Bow said:


> This may be a stupid question but right now I am crunching all the projects listed.  What will score more points?  1 project or all projects?  I am crunching at 100% CPU, just about 24/7, what else can I do to squeeze out as many points as possible.



I know they try to make everything fair, but I think you're right about some projects putting out more than others.  I know there are at least a couple people here that will know that off the top of their heads, but unfortunately, I'm not one of them.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 11, 2011)

Just informing you all that I'm back to crunching (and these forums) after a short hiatus. Should be getting a second (dedicated) rig up soon. P4 3.0 GHz (with HT), nothing major, but still, every little bit helps. Hopefully y'all will accept me back!


----------



## Bow (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 11, 2011)

Get more rigs crunching. Simple as that.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 11, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to drop in and tell everyone.. I'm getting married today! Well actually in a little over 4 hours.. I'm nervous as hell... Lol  I'm leaving everything on to crunch 24/7!  So, if my number start to fall then the power my have went out.. Some may not come back on till i get back.  Just wanted to let everyone know nothing is wrong.. I'm just away. I'll have my laptop with me, and may try to get on some next week.



 Congrats on the marriage Mindweaver  My good wishes go to you and your new mate for a great future! Just had my 27th anniv on the 2nd


----------



## twilyth (Sep 12, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Congrats on the marriage Mindweaver  My good wishes go to you and your new mate for a great future! Just had my 27th anniv on the 2nd



I've been a little out of it lately so if there are a lot of posts to a thread, I only tend to read the most recent few.  Sorry I missed the announcement and big congrats MW!!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2011)

I just got a PM from this person......Anyone know who this is???

Hello
I saw your profile today @ [http://www.techpowerup.com] and it was so good to me.I am interested to be a friend first.i also believe that coming to you will be a probability of meeting that very love that has been lacking in my entire life. please i will like you to contact me direct to my e-mail address,
 i dont know the posebility of remaing in forum for long time,i will give you a full introduction of my self with my pictures ok. i will be waiting for your mail to my e-mail adsdress
as you know
there is no age,race,colour n religion bar when it comes to true love,
cares Tina.

The name is TINAUU


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 15, 2011)

Bow said:


> I just got a PM from this person......Anyone know who this is???
> 
> Hello
> I saw your profile today @ [http://www.techpowerup.com] and it was so good to me.I am interested to be a friend first.i also believe that coming to you will be a probability of meeting that very love that has been lacking in my entire life. please i will like you to contact me direct to my e-mail address,
> ...



Looks a whole awful lot like spam to me. Oh dear, has TPU been hacked?!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, pretty strange.

On a happier note, I did some crunching to see if I could give proper recognition to people who have been improving their ppd.  The best I could do is compare the monthly average (from the 28-day total) to the weekly average (listed just as "average" on Free-DC).  I only took the 69 people returning work today, so if you happened to be down, let me know and I'll redo the numbers for tomorrow.

Anyway, here are the top 10 and how much they've improved their output recently.



F150_Raptor|14,003
bogmali|6,729
Chicken Patty|1,840
3xploit|1,378
BarbaricSoul|1,296
msgclb|993
hat_tpu|680
Radical_Edward|636
Qu4k3r|566
dustyshiv|545


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm trying to get my PPD up now that the ambient temps are going down in my area, it's easier to crunch all the time. Wasn't even a cooling issue for my PC, it was keeping my room cool.


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2011)

My amd sucks for Crunching


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 15, 2011)

I totally forgot about WCG until yesterday, installed it now 
Can I be on the team now? 

edit: downloading the 64bit version now


----------



## Bow (Sep 16, 2011)

Out of town this weekend, heading to Woodburn, OR. for the Drag Races.  Will be Crunching 24/7


----------



## Nergal (Sep 16, 2011)

I also joined this, will be balancing between folding and crunching it seems ^^

registered as netherlord


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, pretty strange.
> 
> On a happier note, I did some crunching to see if I could give proper recognition to people who have been improving their ppd.  The best I could do is compare the monthly average (from the 28-day total) to the weekly average (listed just as "average" on Free-DC).  I only took the 69 people returning work today, so if you happened to be down, let me know and I'll redo the numbers for tomorrow.
> 
> ...



This is good, maybe we can make a thread and post this every so often, what do you think?



El_Mayo said:


> I totally forgot about WCG until yesterday, installed it now
> Can I be on the team now?
> 
> edit: downloading the 64bit version now



Hell yes you can, anyone is welcomed. 



Nergal said:


> I also joined this, will be balancing between folding and crunching it seems ^^
> 
> registered as netherlord



Welcome and thanks for registering, if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nergal said:


> I also joined this, will be balancing between folding and crunching it seems ^^
> 
> registered as netherlord



Yep and welcome to the best WCG team on the net Gee, do I sound a little bias?  Yep


----------



## twilyth (Sep 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is good, maybe we can make a thread and post this every so often, what do you think?



Since we're comparing 2 averages basically, it probably won't be worth doing it more than once a week.  I have it in my calendar to do on fridays.  I was going to put it in the team thread, but whatever you think works.  No problem here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2011)

Well guys, I'm not entirely sure how to word this, but my dad passed on... I was the one that found him. So anyways, I'm not going to be on very much for the next few days.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 17, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, I'm not entirely sure how to word this, but my dad passed on... I was the one that found him. So anyways, I'm not going to be on very much for the next few days.



So sorry to hear that. Let us know if there is anything we (I) can do to help. My prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 17, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, I'm not entirely sure how to word this, but my dad passed on... I was the one that found him. So anyways, I'm not going to be on very much for the next few days.



My condolences to you bro and our prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, I'm not entirely sure how to word this, but my dad passed on... I was the one that found him. So anyways, I'm not going to be on very much for the next few days.



Oh man I am very sorry to hear that RE. My prayers and condolences to you and your family. As was stated, if there is anything that we can do just shout man.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. It means a lot. 

All that I ask you guys to do is to keep crunching. I just wish there was a project for what my Dad had.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, I'm not entirely sure how to word this, but my dad passed on... I was the one that found him. So anyways, I'm not going to be on very much for the next few days.



Sorry I couldn't get on here any sooner Randal, I'm very sorry to hear this and my prayers go out to you and your loved ones.  IF there is anything me and/or the team can do to help please don't hesitate to ask.  You have my Cell#, even if you just need to talk bro, I'm here for you!  

From me and the rest of the team members, our prayers to you and your loved ones! 

I'm sure your dad was a great man!  May he R.I.P.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry I couldn't get on here any sooner Randal, I'm very sorry to hear this and my prayers go out to you and your loved ones.  IF there is anything me and/or the team can do to help please don't hesitate to ask.  You have my Cell#, even if you just need to talk bro, I'm here for you!
> 
> From me and the rest of the team members, our prayers to you and your loved ones!
> 
> I'm sure your dad was a great man!  May he R.I.P.



Exactly what CP said man!!! 

What an awesome post CP


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Again I've been absent because well boinc was causing my CPU to run too hot. So I was waiting for cash to upgrade and well, it finally happened because both my old MOBO and my 9850BE got pooched.

So now I'm running a 1055T with a new mobo and DDR3 memory. did a factory OC just for now from 2.8 to 3.3 Ghz, very stable, I'll tweak more when I get the time but idle my temps are currently 19 C and I have not seen them go higher than 46 c under load yet  so I'm downloading the Boinc software again and getting back on with 6 cores! 

I'll see you in the top 100 soon! 

P.S.: System specs are all up to date.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Again I've been absent because well boinc was causing my CPU to run too hot. So I was waiting for cash to upgrade and well, it finally happened because both my old MOBO and my 9850BE got pooched.
> 
> ...



Very nice man, you should post up a few pics of the new build so we can check it out.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 19, 2011)

Not a problem CP just click HERE and my build (actually I built them all) is the 4th one on the right (just click on the pic then press the play button to see the flash slideshow). Everything is clean, except the fans because I didn't think it was a good idea to wash them in the shower like I did with the case! 

Results are already in  P.S.: How do I get the WCG Cruncher button on my posts again?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

You mean the badge?  If so you have one already.  And I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha, Sweet! It magically appeared.

And it looks like it won't be long before I'm back in the top 100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

That's the spirit.  Best of luck and keep crunching hard!


----------



## Bow (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 19, 2011)

My sister keeps leaving her laptop on overnight...

So I'm gonna sneak onto the roof and lower myself down, Mission Impossible style, install WCG, hide it from the taskbar, winch myself up and rake in more points


----------



## Bow (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 19, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> My sister keeps leaving her laptop on overnight...
> 
> So I'm gonna sneak onto the roof and lower myself down, Mission Impossible style, install WCG, hide it from the taskbar, winch myself up and rake in more points



Hahaha! I did that to my roomate. Only thing is, I got to find a way to hide it from showing up in Programs. He uninstalls anything he doesn't recognize or use.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

You guys are bad!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You guys are bad!!!



Or good, you know, one of the two.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Or good, you know, one of the two.



yeah, sure... :ahem:


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 20, 2011)

She doesn't even know where control panel is... she'll never know


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys
I have a PNY Verto 9600gt to donate to a Folder or Cruncher.
PM if interested.


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

Bow said:


> Hey guys
> I have a PNY Verto 9600gt to donate to a Folder or Cruncher.
> PM if interested.



Don't have room for another card.   Have cards here waiting for when I can get back to folding.   Thanks though, we all appreciate it.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 21, 2011)

Bow said:


> Hey guys
> I have a PNY Verto 9600gt to donate to a Folder or Cruncher.
> PM if interested.



Hmm - What sort of power does that thing use?


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Hmm - What sort of power does that thing use?



Not sure, it was donated to me, I did not use it so I donated it to Hat, and he used it for almost a year or so and sent it back.


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not sure on the exact power it uses, but it can't be much. It should work with virtually anything.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 21, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Hmm - What sort of power does that thing use?



On 3d mark, about 75 watts.  For 2D and blu-ray, about 25-30watts.

Here is the link to the 3d test page.  2d and blu-ray are on previous pages.

http://www.behardware.com/articles/781-5/report-the-true-power-consumption-of-73-graphics-cards.html

The most up todate survey of video card power consumption is here - http://www.behardware.com/articles/817-1/the-energy-consumption-of-93-graphics-cards.html


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2011)

I am 45 years old today, I have the day off from work.  Its time for a shot and a beer


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy b-day
You got me by 4 years!!!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bow!

I am going to unload a CPU/Mobo combo shortly, Gigabyte P55-UD5 and i7-860 Lynnfield CPU. I am running the CPU right now @ 3.6Ghz crunching and was tested stable @ 4.0Ghz a while back. Both retail, board comes with all the accessories and CPU with HSF. Folders/Crunchers get first shot before I put them up on my FST thread. PM me for details and pricing.


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey look at that, my b-day and I am going to get my 1,000 post today.....even if  have to talk some shit.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy b-day bow.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy B-day Bow


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the 45 club Bow! Happy Birthday.  (my 45th was in April)


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats it, #1,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2011)

Bow said:


> I am 45 years old today, I have the day off from work.  Its time for a shot and a beer



Happy bday bro, best wishes to you my friend.


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 22, 2011)

Have a great Birthday Bow.  I'm also 45 but most days still act like I'm 25.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 23, 2011)

I find this kind of amusing, apparently my memory didn't like being OC'd to 2000Mhz, the graph below proves it!


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 23, 2011)

What the? That is quite impossible!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> What the? That is quite impossible!



That is what I thought until I came up with this theory:

22 wu's returned with instant errors...this may have caused my projected score to go down, then the system sent the units back to me and I sent them back without errors this time. so the graph going back to the 21st of sept. is when the system deducted the erroneous wu's then spiked back towards the 22nd of sept. when they were returned valid.

Kinda makes sense to me but ya it's still pretty weird. Oh and the sharp spike upwards? That's when they sent 24 units over the course of 5 minutes; they kept sending me six more because they completed within minutes and sent back to WCG - with huge errors! :lol:


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

So basically, your computer went back in time to fix the mistakes?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 23, 2011)

twilyth said:


> So basically, your computer went back in time to fix the mistakes?



 That's another possible theory. Maybe I should figure out how my computer does that and get it to take me way back in time to allow me to fix all my mistakes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what to think of that graph


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 23, 2011)

Well it was definitely my memory. After I noticed that I had 6 new wu's I'd come back and see they were completed in 2 minutes...I think i noticed this happen 2 times, which is when I shut down and decided to use memtest86 with my ram oc'd at 2000Mhz which Corsair tested and claimed it can do. I used the same timings and voltage as in their specs. 1 pass, 2 errors. That's when I brought the ram oc down to 1667 and it's been smooth sailing since as you can see below.






I also brought down my CPU to 3.0Ghz in case. I wasn't sure if it was ram or cpu errors at that point, so when I get the time I will slowly push back up to 3.5Ghz and leave my memory alone. It seems happy at 1667Mhz and I'm happy too because it's still 600 Mhz faster than my old DDR2 memory and double the capacity.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 23, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I find this kind of amusing, apparently my memory didn't like being OC'd to 2000Mhz, the graph below proves it!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110922/Capture304.jpg



That is just funny! I wish my stocks (investments) charts looked like that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well it was definitely my memory. After I noticed that I had 6 new wu's I'd come back and see they were completed in 2 minutes...I think i noticed this happen 2 times, which is when I shut down and decided to use memtest86 with my ram oc'd at 2000Mhz which Corsair tested and claimed it can do. I used the same timings and voltage as in their specs. 1 pass, 2 errors. That's when I brought the ram oc down to 1667 and it's been smooth sailing since as you can see below.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110923/Capture1573.jpg
> 
> I also brought down my CPU to 3.0Ghz in case. I wasn't sure if it was ram or cpu errors at that point, so when I get the time I will slowly push back up to 3.5Ghz and leave my memory alone. It seems happy at 1667Mhz and I'm happy too because it's still 600 Mhz faster than my old DDR2 memory and double the capacity.



remember, low latency is better than high clocks on AMD, once you start to have clocks beyond 1600


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 23, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> remember, low latency is better than high clocks on AMD, once you start to have clocks beyond 1600



I did not know that. So you think Corsair's tested timings of 9-10-9-27-51 for 2000Mhz is for Intel system? and if so, do you think I can still manage to get 2000Mhz? If yes what timings would you recommend?

I kept currently have the timings at 9-10-9-27-41 (I can't do a trc of 51, the bios only goes to 41 on this board)


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

This is an ongoing debate.  Personally, I agree with going for lower latency, but the best thing to do is test it out for yourself.  You've probably got at least 2 or 3 JDEC settings on your ram.  Try the next to lowest setting in terms of latency and clockspeed (since they go hand in hand obviously) and see how it feels.  It really depends on what kind of work loads you tend to use the PC for.  I have a spread sheet listing total access times for the first 10, 100 and 1000 bytes of memory access and you can see that it varies a lot depending on how big your requests for sequential memory access are.  I can post it if you want.

edit: since I dug it up, I may as well post it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I did not know that. So you think Corsair's tested timings of 9-10-9-27-51 for 2000Mhz is for Intel system? and if so, do you think I can still manage to get 2000Mhz? If yes what timings would you recommend?
> 
> I kept currently have the timings at 9-10-9-27-41 (I can't do a trc of 51, the bios only goes to 41 on this board)


yeah im sure they did only test them on Intel... i think you may be able to do it, but that it would prove more beneficial, especially in your case! 9 and 10 are pretty,pretty high timings, andi guess you could screw the NB a little higher, and the timings much lower, if you just aimed for something around 1866, 7-7-7 CR1! 

BTW
This opened my Eyes when i saw it: Tony OCZ´s AM3 Memory Guide


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That's another possible theory. Maybe I should figure out how my computer does that and get it to take me way back in time to allow me to fix all my mistakes!



I wish my computer would let me travel time when I screwed stuff up


----------



## Pembo210 (Sep 24, 2011)

i had a graph that looked like that after my time/date clock was off for a couple days from some tinkering

I guess i have to get my rig back in gear if i want my WGC stars back.. FL summer is hot & almost over, will have it crunchin again soon.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

Here are the people who seem to have had the most improvement in their ppd over the past 4 weeks.

Note:  This based on taking Free-DC weekly total divided by 7 and then subtracting from that the 28 day total divided by 28.  So (wk.total/7) - (28day total/28)

Obviously, this double counts the most current week and therefore isn't as good as say, comparing the daily avg over the past wk to the daily avg over the previous 3 wks, but I think it still works.  The main flaw is that it doesn't give you as dramatic of a comparison as you might otherwise get.



F150_Raptor|12,058
GREASEMONKEY|6,994
bogmali|4,440
msgclb|2,431
jellyrole|1,892
twilyth|1,752
JrRacinFan|1,306
Qu4k3r|1,139
ChaoticAtmosphere|899
Niko084|800


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 24, 2011)

hat said:


> I wish my computer would let me travel time when I screwed stuff up



It's called Control-Z.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2011)

OK guys, remember when I said in another thread where I can't pull more work and a few WU's errored. Well I just primed(4hrs) and linpacked(1hr) my pc and it's not my rig. Now it can't pull anymore wu's from WCG. My 720 Black is pulling and sending work ok. Anyone got insight on this?

EDIT:

Want to add I didn't change any settings, gaming rig in system specs.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> OK guys, remember when I said in another thread where I can't pull more work and a few WU's errored. Well I just primed(4hrs) and linpacked(1hr) my pc and it's not my rig. Now it can't pull anymore wu's from WCG. My 720 Black is pulling and sending work ok. Anyone got insight on this?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Want to add I didn't change any settings, gaming rig in system specs.



when you primed did you do small FFt's with no memory? I suggest doing a memtest86 from a boot flash drive to see if you ram is producing the errors, mine was.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> when you primed did you do small FFt's with no memory? I suggest doing a memtest86 from a boot flash drive to see if you ram is producing the errors, mine was.



Smalls without. Memtested a while ago but will try that.

EDIT:

Single pass went ok.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Smalls without. Memtested a while ago but will try that.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Single pass went ok.



My only next idea then is to uninstall the BOINC Manager and do a fresh installation.  See if it send you work.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> My only next idea then is to uninstall the BOINC Manager and do a fresh installation.  See if it send you work.



Tried that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tried that.



When I first rebuilt my rig with new mobo ram and CPU last week, It sent me 12 work units right away and there were always six ready to start and six being worked on. then when I oc'd my memory and return 22 errors in 5 minutes, I fixed my OC, lowered my CPU ran stability check and memtest to make sure all was good and it didn't send me more work right away. Was just the work left over that was being done - 6 wu's.

then when one unit got sent back it sent me only one more to work on at a time. Those units returned valid now it's sending me 2 at a time. Let me do some more research for you.

Edit: Are you doing all available projects? And can you post a screenie of the boinc client maximized on the messages tab?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Here are the people who seem to have had the most improvement in their ppd over the past 4 weeks.
> 
> Note:  This based on taking Free-DC weekly total divided by 7 and then subtracting from that the 28 day total divided by 28.  So (wk.total/7) - (28day total/28)
> 
> ...



Good job guys!  On the other hand mine dropped a bit since I'm back to stock clocks, temps are getting really hot during the day.  Had to back it down a bit.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 24, 2011)

No worries CP, winter's a comin! 

@JrRacinFan Are you doing all available projects? And can you post a screenie of the boinc client maximized on the messages tab?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> No worries CP, winter's a comin!
> 
> @JrRacinFan Are you doing all available projects? And can you post a screenie of the boinc client maximized on the messages tab?



Looking forward to it man, trust me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Are you doing all available projects? And can you post a screenie of the boinc client maximized on the messages tab?



Wasn't but Ive been messing around with this and set it to use all now.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wasn't but Ive been messing around with this and set it to use all now.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110924/Capture045.jpg



So this is not the same rig as in the other thread where you had problems with bad wu's?  Weird.  I think something similar happened to me one time (where I was get that quota message on all 4 rigs) but I can't remember what the reason was.  Have you taken a look at the WCG forums to see if there are any problems on their end?  That's the only other thing I can think of off hand.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wasn't but Ive been messing around with this and set it to use all now.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110924/Capture045.jpg



Ok Jr, don't mean to make you read but if you look at the last line in your screenie it says you reached your daily quota of 8 results.

Info about how all that works is right here: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,28636

EDIT: Here is your answer Jr:








Apparently WCG sees that specific rig as unreliable, Most likely because of your errors and the amount of time it takes to return results. just be patient and as you return more results that are valid WCG will start to increase your rig's daily quota.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> So this is not the same rig as in the other thread where you had problems with bad wu's?  Weird.  I think something similar happened to me one time (where I was get that quota message on all 4 rigs) but I can't remember what the reason was.  Have you taken a look at the WCG forums to see if there are any problems on their end?  That's the only other thing I can think of off hand.



Same rig.



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ok Jr, don't mean to make you read but if you look at the last line in your screenie it says you reached your daily quota of 8 results.
> 
> Info about how all that works is right here: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,28636



Thanks for the read through, I understand now why I can't get more work units although what i don't understand is how they error'ed in the first place. But how can I increase my daily quota when it won't let me get any work!?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Same rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the read through, I understand now why I can't get more work units although what i don't understand is how they error'ed in the first place. But how can I increase my daily quota when it won't let me get any work!?



It will give you more work tomorrow. Most likely 8 units. Let your rig work on them as fast as possible and return them error free and valid. I would imagine as you continue to do this, the servers will automatically increase your quota.






EDIT: since your gaming rig returned erroneous results, has it 1. Returned any valid results within 24-48 hours of being assigned? and 2. Has it returned any other erroneous results?

I am assuming that it returned erroneous results soon after you started using that rig to crunch for the first time. Otherwise if your rig had been returning valid results for a year prior , WCG would have taken those into account and your quota reduction would not have been so bad. I've been crunching with my rig for 2 and a half years now and always returned valid results within hours of them being assigned. So that history is taken into account and so when I returned 22 wu's instantly erroneous in 5 minutes my quota reduction was not enough that it wouldn't back off from my rig. WCG still trusts it, Albeit only sending me 2 at a time instead of 6 now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 1. Returned any valid results within 24-48 hours of being assigned? 2. Has it returned any other erroneous results?



The only time it gave error'ed results was actually yesterday. Now it did give an invalid or 2 but that was my own doing(being careless with vcore and clock speed; set clock speed too high without taking note of vcore: 3.7Ghz 1.27v). Other than that everything else ran smooth and pretty sure it returns results within 3-4hrs.





Looks to have been starting to error out at ~915pm EST last night. And no I have been crunching this rig for a week now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> The only time it gave error'ed results was actually yesterday. Now it did give an invalid or 2 but that was my own doing(being careless with vcore and clock speed; set clock speed too high without taking note of vcore: 3.7Ghz 1.27v). Other than that everything else ran smooth and pretty sure it returns results within 3-4hrs.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110924/Capture047.jpg
> 
> Looks to have been starting to error out at ~915pm EST last night. And no I have been crunching this rig for a week now.



Ya you see, 1 week versus 3 months. If your rig is producing invalids still...I mean you get 8 wu's per day. Have you got any valids since the errors and invalids? If not, I recommend toning down your oc a bit.

What I do is I run AMD overdrive to see if my rig will return erroneous results in WCG. If you run a stability test with AMD overdrive and the test stops due to errors, then chances are the same will happen with BOINC. Just an observation I've made.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Same rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the read through, I understand now why I can't get more work units although what i don't understand is how they error'ed in the first place. But how can I increase my daily quota when it won't let me get any work!?


Well, it's letting you get 8 wu's per day.  Just double check that those are coming back good.  If they aren't good, then it will keep you on that quota until you return 1-2 days worth of good wu's.

However are you also asking what else could be causing bad wu's in light of the fact that you have stress tested with linpack, prime, etc.?  If so, I don't know.  Intel burn test, if you set it on max will bake your CPU but it will also test every byte of free memory.  If you can do 5-10 runs on that successfully - you should have no problem returning good wu's.  However, *****KEEP A CLOSE EYE ON TEMPS*****, they will get slightly higher on each run and on max, a single run with 16gig of memory can take 15-20minutes - maybe more.  edit - I recommend running the graphing function of speedfan or another utility if you can watch IBT run every single minute.

OCCT is another option which should also be adequate but I don't think it tests all of your memory (not sure)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, it started reporting valid work again today. Guess I should have been more patient. I appreciate sticking it out with me.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 25, 2011)

It was my pleasure Jr.


----------



## Pembo210 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay so I tinkered with my memory this weekend and sent 3 or 4 more wu's back with errors. I honestly believe this ram must be at 9-9-9 latency when over1300-1500Mhz. I even tried 8-9-9-27-41 cr1 @ 1680Mhz with a known stable CPU oc and i get BSOD  so 9-9-9 it is. They are rated at 1.65v so I am not going to push the voltage any higher than that. This is a good stable overclock which I know for a fact does not produce errors on wu's.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2011)

From what I've learned; 1600 dram any timings is overclocking the IMC. Got to raise CPU/NB VID, had to set mine to 1.35v 1.38v for the timings in specs. I will edit this post later with full voltage information for you Chaotic. Be aware its an unlocked x2 though.

You helped me, time to help you.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> From what I've learned; 1600 dram any timings is overclocking the IMC. Got to raise CPU/NB VID, had to set mine to 1.35v for the timings in specs. I will edit this post later with full voltage information for you Chaotic. Be aware its an unlocked x2 though.
> 
> You helped me, time to help you.



Ya VelvetWafer tried to help me but well, RAM throws me for a loop. Took me forever to figure out the relation of ram and bus speed with the ratios on my old M3A79-T. I got it faster on this current board. Stock these sticks run at 1066Mhz default.  Well I guess you know that from the Jdec tab in my pic. I'm such a NoOb when it comes to ram.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 26, 2011)

I think jdec is under the spd tab.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL...

That's actually very good for 1066 sticks. What might not help is that they are 4GB dimms as well. You're doing good with them.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I think jdec is under the spd tab.



See? I'm a NoOb  



JrRacinFan said:


> LOL...
> 
> That's actually very good for 1066 sticks. What might not help is that they are 4GB dimms as well. You're doing good with them.



Cool, I tried. I also read the link that Velvet directed me to and it stated that sometimes programs run faster at lower bus speeds, Like 1333 instead of 1667 etc., depending on your OC I guess too. I like things the way they are now. Very stable no errors in wu's and getting a lot more work done than my last rig.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 26, 2011)

Strange to hear about these BSODs. I hope everyone resolves their issues quickly!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Strange to hear about these BSODs. I hope everyone resolves their issues quickly!



Well Jr and I were sending wu's back with errors. The BSOD's were from me trying to get my RAM Timings tighter. We're all good now.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 26, 2011)

That's great to hear! Happy crunching!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 26, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> See? I'm a NoOb
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I tried. I also read the link that Velvet directed me to and it stated that sometimes programs run faster at lower bus speeds, Like 1333 instead of 1667 etc., depending on your OC I guess too. I like things the way they are now. Very stable no errors in wu's and getting a lot more work done than my last rig.


You're a better man than I.  I tried once to figure out the relationship between nb bus, divider, strappings (still don't know what they are), etc, and finally said fuck it.  At $no.00/hour, I don't get paid enough for that shit.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> You're a better man than I.  I tried once to figure out the relationship between nb bus, divider, strappings (still don't know what they are), etc, and finally said fuck it.  At $no.00/hour, I don't get paid enough for that shit.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2011)

There's where I've been keeping it at Chaotic. 1.38v for CPU/NB & 1.65v(obvious) for dram.


----------



## KieX (Sep 26, 2011)

Back from holiday, just catching up with the thread..

Congrats on your wedding Mindweaver 
Radical Edward, my condolences and best wishes are with you and your family, let me know if I can be of any support.

Happy late birthday Bow.

As ever, nice to see new and old faces on here. Will let my farm finish off the last F@H -bigadv then put them back to WCG. KieX is coming home


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110926/Capture050.jpg
> 
> There's where I've been keeping it at Chaotic. 1.38v for CPU/NB & 1.65v(obvious) for dram.



Nice  Has it upped your quota yet?



KieX said:


> Back from holiday, just catching up with the thread..
> 
> Congrats on your wedding Mindweaver
> Radical Edward, my condolences and best wishes are with you and your family, let me know if I can be of any support.
> ...



Welcome back Kiex


----------



## Bow (Sep 27, 2011)

KieX said:


> Happy late birthday Bow



Thanks


----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2011)

KieX said:


> KieX is coming home




That will be my cue to bring 3 rigs back to F@H. You can have the 3 spot back now and I did manage to keep it warm for you while you're gone


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 27, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice  Has it upped your quota yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Kiex



Haven't been checking recentlyy


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2011)

I may be adding a Sempron 3000+. It's going to be my media center PC, so most likely it will stay at stock 2GHz. I question the machine's stability at this point, so nothing is final, but it will happen if all comes out good.

My uncle has an athlon 3200+ which he's not sure works... he'll probably give it to me. A marginal upgrade for free, if it works...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2011)

Anything helps.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't understand the statistic page in BOINC manager, or how the points work tbh 
Crunching anyway though, laptop is on about 10 hours a day (my sister's laptop I secretly installed WCG on )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> (my sister's laptop I secretly installed WCG on )



Careful. WCG stresses your cpu hardcore, check the temps on it often.


----------



## Bow (Sep 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Careful. WCG stresses your cpu hardcore, check the temps on it often.



I check my temps every day...Usually with a cold beer in hand.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Careful. WCG stresses your cpu hardcore, check the temps on it often.



Yes.  But it's not really a good idea to do these things surreptitiously.  

First, it will kill the battery life unless you tell boinc not to run when on battery power.  I think that is the default but you need to check.  Also, laptops tend to overheat just doing normal stuff and their tiny heat sinks get clogged much faster than a cooler on a desktop - partly because they're so small.  This is doubly - no, triply true if she has a cat or dog.

Also, not all boinc apps are well behaved if have it set to run all of the time.  Some even slow down my 2600k at 4ghz when running on all 8 virtual cores.  So at the very least, you have to make sure that it only runs when idle.  This is ****NOT**** the default.

Finally, you should always set boinc to run at something less than 100% on a lappie.  I think the default is 60% but again, you need to check.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yes.  But it's not really a good idea to do these things surreptitiously.
> 
> First, it will kill the battery life unless you tell boinc not to run when on battery power.  I think that is the default but you need to check.  Also, laptops tend to overheat just doing normal stuff and their tiny heat sinks get clogged much faster than a cooler on a desktop - partly because they're so small.  This is doubly - no, triply true if she has a cat or dog.
> 
> ...



It's always plugged in, and the battery is so bad, if the mains plug comes out it dies 



JrRacinFan said:


> Careful. WCG stresses your cpu hardcore, check the temps on it often.




I'll set it to 50% when it's idle (it's almost always idle)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright guys,

twilyth wants to take a break from posting all the stats.  I don't blame him, he has done it flawlessly for some time now.  Does anyone in particular want to take over the job?


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2011)

Any idea how to allow BOINC to run under a user, not admin, windows account?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 2, 2011)

Big thanks to twiyth. I'll help when I can.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2011)

I can try to help but wouldn't know where to start LOL. Had to cut back on crunching unfortunately (my electric bill says so).


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 2, 2011)

Start with a pic of a hot girl then grab the pie chart then post.  Wait that was last year.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> twilyth wants to take a break from posting all the stats.  I don't blame him, he has done it flawlessly for some time now.  Does anyone in particular want to take over the job?



I wish I could! However with working full time and college full time I just would not have enough time to take over all the daily stats.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2011)

hat said:


> Any idea how to allow BOINC to run under a user, not admin, windows account?


No idea, but if I find something I'll let you know.



mjkmike said:


> Start with a pic of a hot girl then grab the pie chart then post.  Wait that was last year.



I miss those times 



stinger608 said:


> I wish I could! However with working full time and college full time I just would not have enough time to take over all the daily stats.



I feel ya!  I'm as busy as I have ever been with full time job, then two side jobs I do ( Computer Repairs, Automotive ECU Reprogramming) just takes up so much time.  I did a 19 hour shift on Friday, definitely couldn't do the stats then.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2011)

Team TPU only-i7-860, P55-UD5, 4GB ddr3-2000 for $250 shipped (CONUS Only). See my sig for thread link.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> twilyth wants to take a break from posting all the stats.  I don't blame him, he has done it flawlessly for some time now.  Does anyone in particular want to take over the job?



I'll do it. I'm OCD enough I think. But twylith, I need you to show me. ok?

BTW all, brandonwh64 taught me about CPU/CPU/NB Load Line Calibration and this is the result after disabling them both!!!   :


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry to say that i'm going to have to shut down my crunchers @ home.With the cutbacks by the usps(which is where my wife works)We will be loosing a substantial amount of income. So the belt needs to be tightened up more than a few notches and the garden's got to go.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Sorry to say that i'm going to have to shut down my crunchers @ home.With the cutbacks by the usps(which is where my wife works)We will be loosing a substantial amount of income. So the belt needs to be tightened up more than a few notches and the garden's got to go.



Tough times for everyone bro, hope you guys can stay alive and that things get better man.  Keep us posted and don't get lost dude.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey CP, any word on who will take over for twylith?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey CP, any word on who will take over for twylith?



Not really, whoever gets to it first I guess.  Would be nice to see everyone pitch in a bit you know?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 6, 2011)

If I had more spare time I would keep it up to date, but that's not the case  On the bright side, winter weather is right around the corner, and once I take care of some home maintenance costs I should start Crunching and Folding again.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not really, whoever gets to it first I guess.  Would be nice to see everyone pitch in a bit you know?



I guess you missed my post, I said I would do it as long as someone shows me how


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2011)

theonedub said:


> If I had more spare time I would keep it up to date, but that's not the case  On the bright side, winter weather is right around the corner, and once I take care of some home maintenance costs I should start Crunching and Folding again.



Same here, really wish I had more time   In winter things will be a lot better for most of us having heat issues, really looking forward to it. 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I guess you missed my post, I said I would do it as long as someone shows me how



Sorry 

For the pie chart, go HERE.  It's the one on the right, and the #'s are below.   You gott click on "show graphs" to display them though.

For the Daily #'s.  Go HERE  Then just look for our name on the list. 

For the milestones go HERE  Then just paste the stones.  You can add color/font to highlight certain stones or what not, just get creative.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 7, 2011)

Ugh, my numbers are way down lately. Need to crunch more I guess. Sadly I can't crunch on my work PC like I wanted.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same here, really wish I had more time   In winter things will be a lot better for most of us having heat issues, really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am now the official. I will post totals tomorrow morning. Ummm mhow do I make a table lllllloooolllllll

I just need to copy and paste the HTML coding.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 7, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I am now the official. I will post totals tomorrow morning.



Everything is done for the day, but you can start tomorrow night.



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ummm mhow do I make a table lllllloooolllllll
> I just need to copy and paste the HTML coding.



You have to copy the pie chart to photobucket, or any online picture sharing website of your choice that you use.  If you link to the chart in Free-DC, it will change the chart every time it updates, 4 times a day, it doesn't keep track of the different charts for each day.  The pie chart for the totals of the day updates at about 10 pm eastern standard time, or my time zone.  You have to get the chart b4 the 4 am update of the next day.  When the 4 am update happens, a new pie chart shows up and yesterday's chart will no longer be available.  Good luck!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2011)

Do I need to re-apply for my old duties?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry guys....unexpected busy day woke up late (7am) had to rush to work...then someone needed my help when I got home from work and I just got in right now (7:37pm). Phew....let me have a beer and a bit to eat and I'll get on it!!!!!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 8, 2011)

You got 2 hours to go at least.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Wait for the last update.






Daily numbers are not part of free DC but the Pie Chart and Millstones are. If you post too soon you may miss something.

Just relax and injoy a beer or two I am.

Daily numbers can be posted now.


----------



## Bow (Oct 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Wait for the last update.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111007/lastupdate.png
> 
> ...



I am on my 4th Henery Weinhards now, 8 left


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

Bow said:


> I am on my 4th Henery Weinhards now, 8 left




I'm on my 5th James Ready 

Hey...was just wondering...is there a way I can get the stats to auto populate in excel?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know anything about that but you can now post daily numbers and when the last checked and date updated are both 20:00:02 you should be good to go.  Have fun and thanks for doing this.

Try post the daily numbers first.  Over two mill gets blue under gets green.  Put them in a large font.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd been using F150's numbers as my guide for a few months.  I don't think the time stamps always get updated.  At least it didn't seem that way at the time.  Also some times the pie chart and numbers don't always match up if you catch it at the wrong time.  For example the chart might say Bogmali is in third when the numbers say it was mjkmike.

I would always sort by the today's numbers column, which helped - at least for me.

And like Mike said, thank you.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

I do have a question however...once I compile this info, where do I post it? And can you link me to the last compilation of data so I can see an example? I'll be able to imitatae it from there I think.


EDIT: Okay....last update has been done...I'm going to save the pie chart copy and paste the milestones and awaiting response to my above question.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Just for youre info Chaotic most crunchers fight to be the first to post daily numbers so do it as soon as you can.
> 
> @twilyth thank you for all youre hard work.




I'm ready to do it now but I'm kinda lost as to where to post all this. I've gone back about 6 or seven pages and have not seen anything posted like the task I'm taking on. I'm still a little lost. Sorry. 

Help anyone please?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

To post in a thread you must be in that thread.  To post daily numbers go to that thread. I will meet you at said thread.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> To post in a thread you must be in that thread.  To post daily numbers go to that thread. I will meet you at said thread.




Can you just link me to it here please MJK?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 8, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I do have a question however...once I compile this info, where do I post it? And can you link me to the last compilation of data so I can see an example? I'll be able to imitatae it from there I think.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Okay....last update has been done...I'm going to save the pie chart copy and paste the milestones and awaiting response to my above question.


I don't understand.  Nothing has to be compiled.  It's pie, milestones, tpu daily total.  That's pretty much it.  Once you get in the groove, it should take all of about 3 minutes.  The trick is remembering.  I lose track of time and would always forget until I set a couple alarms on my watch.

For pie, get the plug-in for image shack (for firefox).  Then you can right click on the graph on the Free-dc site and click 'upload to imageshack'.  You don't even need an account for the site.  It does add some extra html to the BB Code link which I would edit out, but that's completely optional.


----------



## KieX (Oct 8, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm ready to do it now but I'm kinda lost as to where to post all this. I've gone back about 6 or seven pages and have not seen anything posted like the task I'm taking on. I'm still a little lost. Sorry.
> 
> Help anyone please?



Just post in the corresponding thread 

Daily Numbers (From WCG Site)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92697

Pie Chart (From Free-DC)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93832

Milestones (From Free-DC)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94182

Also, thanks for doing this


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

KieX said:


> Just post in the corresponding thread
> 
> Daily Numbers (From WCG Site)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92697
> ...




Thank you Kiex. This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## KieX (Oct 8, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thank you Kiex. This is exactly what I was looking for.



You're welcome. Bookmark them and soon you'll be jumping between them like they're part of a bouncy castle.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

I Think Chaotic did a great job tonight and I am looking forward to more daily posts.


----------



## KieX (Oct 8, 2011)

Agreed!

(If there's anything else we can help with just shoot us a PM btw)


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

I only have 15 days before f150 takes me.  Now I Knough how everone I steamrolled over fellt like.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 8, 2011)

one of my rigs couldn't connect and I just noticed so it uploaded 85 wu's and almost all were validated.  Looks like about 130-150pts per, so should have a nice total for tomorrow.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 8, 2011)

I got my Laptop crunching away again. should help with my daily numbers. I don't need it for work anymore since we got 5 GoBook IIIs for $500. I'm going to have that all the time now. Man are they freaking tough.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I only have 15 days before f150 takes me. Now I Knough how everone I steamrolled over fellt like.




I don't know about steam rolling, I'm just mowing along at a steady pace.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 8, 2011)

Is that a twin turbo'd lawnmower? With NOS?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 8, 2011)

Single turbo, uses the nitrous to spool it up.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Single turbo, uses the nitrous to spool it up.



for what reason one builds such a thing?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 8, 2011)

Same reason most of us have overkill PC's. Car's, etc. Bragging rights and because we can.


----------



## Bow (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## erasure (Oct 8, 2011)

erasure said:


> i'm member of WCG TPU Team
> 
> one day i will be in top50 member of WCG TPU Team



i posted it one year ago
today i'm in top 50


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know what to say to the last previous posts... lol kinda weird conversation hahaha!

But I will say this....my overclock is golden stable and all wu's return valid except for c4cw which always reports errors....so I've dropped that one.

Maybe if I dropped back down to 3.3Ghz it would remedy but at this point I like my stable 3.5. c4cw dropped until further notice. Sorry all. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2011)

Great job Chaotic, doing great posting up the stuff. 

@ Erasure, consistency is key my friend, keep up the great work.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Great job Erasure.

Just a few more weeks and I will be top 50 in Canada.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2011)

Will not be crunching this weekend. I am in Kansas City and will not be back in Wyoming until Monday night.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Hope you have a safe and happy trip.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Hope you have a safe and happy trip.



Thanks Mike!

I am actually here to see my very first NASCAR race


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Will not be crunching this weekend. I am in Kansas City and will not be back in Wyoming until Monday night.





stinger608 said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> I am actually here to see my very first NASCAR race



Have a very safe trip and enjoy it at your best.   I have never seen a NASCAR race, must be one of those experiences.  Have fun bro!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

erasure said:


> i posted it one year ago
> today i'm in top 50



Nice, great job erasure



Chicken Patty said:


> Great job Chaotic, doing great posting up the stuff.


Thanks CP 



stinger608 said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> I am actually here to see my very first NASCAR race



Nice, catching the Hollywood Casino 400 at Kansas Speedway are you? You will love it....those cars are fast and LOUD!!! I used to go see the Canadian Grand Prix (Formula 1) every year when I lived in Montreal. Also awesome to see live. Have fun stinger.


----------



## KieX (Oct 8, 2011)

I may be slightly wasted tonight thanks to the French/Canadian efforts in the beer industries, but there is nothing that makes me prouder than to be a member of such a kick-ass team! I love you TPU, and I am proud to be a member of such a great team.

Humanity has many great challenges in it's future, and it's comforting to know that individuals like you are doing their bit to try resolve many of them by contributing your knowledge of computers and sharing a passion to find a cure for dreaded diseases like cancer.

I've raised a glass, or more , to you all. Big thank you to everyone of you, most sincerely from the bottom of my heart 

/off to try some gunpowder tea and sleep


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

KieX said:


> I may be slightly wasted tonight thanks to the French/Canadian efforts in the beer industries, but there is nothing that makes me prouder than to be a member of such a kick-ass team! I love you TPU, and I am proud to be a member of such a great team.
> 
> Humanity has many great challenges in it's future, and it's comforting to know that individuals like you are doing their bit to try resolve many of them by contributing your knowledge of computers and sharing a passion to find a cure for dreaded diseases like cancer.
> 
> ...



 Well, I just cracked open my first after-work beer and if we kept in contact by telephone instead of forums KieX, I'd swear that your post would be a drunk dialer    What you say is true though...TPU is an awesome community and we should all be proud of ourselves.


----------



## Bow (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2011)

Well guys, I got some awesome news. I'm helping a local fund raiser for Muscular Dystrophy association. 

Anyways, part of the fund raiser that I'm in is that I'm getting "locked up" and I need to raise "bail money". So I'll be posting a link for my "wanted poster" sometime soon. 

So, if some of you choose to donate. Even if it's, $5 it'll help. It's a good cause for something a lot of us already crunch to fight.

Edit- Here's the link.


----------



## Bow (Oct 9, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, I got some awesome news. I'm helping a local fund raiser for Muscular Dystrophy association.
> 
> Anyways, part of the fund raiser that I'm in is that I'm getting "locked up" and I need to raise "bail money". So I'll be posting a link for my "wanted poster" sometime soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 9, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, I got some awesome news. I'm helping a local fund raiser for Muscular Dystrophy association.
> 
> Anyways, part of the fund raiser that I'm in is that I'm getting "locked up" and I need to raise "bail money". So I'll be posting a link for my "wanted poster" sometime soon.
> 
> ...




Hey Rad, I got 5 dollars CDN to donate, but it's in my paypal acct and they don't accept PP. Do you have a PP account so I can send you the money and donate for me?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, just PM me and I'll give you my Paypal info. I'll make sure to donate it in your name.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2011)

Randal if it can wait till Friday I'll send you something bro!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2011)

My "lock up" isn't until the 17th of next month. So yes, it can wait.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> My "lock up" isn't until the 17th of next month. So yes, it can wait.



In case I forget, remind me this upcoming weekend, I"ll send you something.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2011)

Will do. 

To the ones who have already donated, thank you! To those that simply can't afford to, all I ask is that you keep crunching!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay just got back and fired up my main system, so I am crunching again. 

@Chaotic: Oh man, it was a frigging awesome experience!!! Will probably try to catch the spring race in Las Vegas next year.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 11, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Okay just got back and fired up my main system, so I am crunching again.
> 
> @Chaotic: Oh man, it was a frigging awesome experience!!! Will probably try to catch the spring race in Las Vegas next year.



Welcome back Stinger. I knew you would have enjoyed the exhilaration of being right there  Now you know what I mean when I say television does not do justice to these spectacular events.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 14, 2011)

*Big thanks to the crunchers that are in the 101*

Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI
BlackAtem
ChaoticAtmosphere.(Good job on the updates)
popswala
gogx
Giggla
CrAshnBuRnXp
PHaS3
xvi_tech.kyle
sneddenraj
Sixequalszero
El_Mayo

Great work and I hope you all stay with the team.

Had a thread back in the day for this but thought I should post here instead.


----------



## KieX (Oct 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!* today becomes the *22**nd* *BIGGEST* all-time contributor to *World Community Grid*.

Great work everyone


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks KieX for posting that man!!!! That should make everyone on our team very very proud 

Great work everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2011)

#22 in the whole world... right behind China. Take em down, men!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

What a nice presentation. Yes TPU rocks and I'm very proud to be beside you all helping humanity let alone being 22nd on the project.

TPU has taught me everything I know about hardware, overclocking, ram timings and members have always been helpful since my first major build in 2009. I joined the forum in 2008 to get advice on my 1st major build and everyone was so helpful that this is the place I come to when I can't find the answer myself.

My new [updated] system (and overclock) let's me crunch and play full screen games while I'm still crunching without having to suspend most of the time and my temps never exceed 40c on each core and 51c on the die so we are good to go and I have all you to thank.

Let's keep up the good work Team!!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2011)

If only we could take down Cananda.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> If only we could take down Cananda.



Hahaha MjMike....I saw that too and visited their page in DC and I thought to myself...."damn, am I on the wrong team?" I came up with the answer "NO!" Let's go get them!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 15, 2011)

Must... Build.... More crunching rigs! Sadly I'm broke until next month. I'm not use to the month to month paychecks yet. 



Also, I'm still doing that fund raiser, so far I have received $55.62 for my "bail". If you wish to donate please check out my page. If you don't want to charge you VISA, etc. PM me and we can figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> If only we could take down Cananda.



Come on.  Have a heart.  They don't have much to brag about and they freeze their nuts off for most of the year.  Let's toss 'em a bone.

I mean, we'll eventually roll over them, but we don't have to make them look like road kill.

Oh, WTF.  We both know that I didn't actually mean a word of that.  :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2011)

congrats to all of the tpu wcg team to have made it possible to be where we are today, 22nd overall is a huge achievement!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Come on.  Have a heart.  They don't have much to brag about and they freeze their nuts off for most of the year.  Let's toss 'em a bone.
> 
> I mean, we'll eventually roll over them, but we don't have to make them look like road kill.
> 
> Oh, WTF.  We both know that I didn't actually mean a word of that.  :shadedshu



Hey! I'm Canadian!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2011)

Ranked 49 out of 8,412

TPU is my home and I will crunch for thee.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

been away for a few weeks, back in business from tomorrow 

Crunch on , best team in the world


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> been away for a few weeks, back in business from tomorrow
> 
> Crunch on , best team in the world



Welcome back Stiven. Now we have to take on the #21 which have 301 active crunchers (Bonic stats, we have 88, same source). Up hill, even with the Don back . Júst saw that my laptop is 9th most productive CPU in our team (65 W max). Hope it will keep working....

Edit: all average, sure some have higher numbers


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2011)

Just need the chip.

Big thanks to casino for all of this.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111015/IMG_0509.jpg
> 
> Just need the chip.
> 
> Big thanks to casino for all of this.



2nd Rig?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2011)

I am curious on how well Bulldozer will crunch. Are you getting the 8150???


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I am curious on how well Bulldozer will crunch. Are you getting the 8150???



I'm sure the bulldozer will crunch well....as good as an i7....8 cores no? Even at stock 3.6Ghz it will blow my CPU. 8 cores? 3.6Ghz? WTF?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm sure the bulldozer will crunch well....as good as an i7....8 cores no? Even at stock 3.6Ghz it will blow my CPU. 8 cores? 3.6Ghz? WTF?



have you seen the reviews yet?

from those i highly doubt it will do better or even close to the 2600K


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm sure the bulldozer will crunch well....as good as an i7....8 cores no? Even at stock 3.6Ghz it will blow my CPU. 8 cores? 3.6Ghz? WTF?



Will that is what I am wondering. I am hoping that it will perform well, but I have my doubts that it will match a i7 2600 or a i7 970 (based on what I have seen so far).


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2011)

Will be getting the 8150, but from candave says I will need to wait almost three weeks.
My main rig is a big ?.  I don't know why I got the 6990. or the ssd. Money in the poket just wants to leave me.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> have you seen the reviews yet?
> 
> from those i highly doubt it will do better or even close to the 2600K





HammerON said:


> Will that is what I am wondering. I am hoping that it will perform well, but I have my doubts that it will match a i7 2600 or a i7 970 (based on what I have seen so far).



True true...I was just stating that it will match being able to do 8 work units at a time. As far as performance I'm sure the 2600 rules but who wants to spend that much money? I don't.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

ofc the FX8150 is good, no doubt, but it was over hyped, 

it will be awesomesauce for gaming, and other stuff, but raw power i doubt it, lets hope they fix it in pile driver/diver??

its like PI vs PII


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111015/IMG_0509.jpg
> 
> Just need the chip.
> 
> Big thanks to casino for all of this.



If you're getting an FX Chip, mind testing it out on linux? One of our members had a thread on linux actually producing more PPD than windows on AMD. Would be nice to see if there's any hidden magic in the otherwise underwhelming launch. Also.. got a kill-a-watt? 

Presume it will be running windows to play games, but if you can run a linux test I'll go have some more Canadian honeybeer to help your country's exporting business


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2011)

I have nothing to do soo running linux sounds fun.

@Chaotic I have more rigs than you have girlfrieds that you hide from the wife and each other


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> True true...I was just stating that it will match being able to do 8 work units at a time. As far as performance I'm sure the 2600 rules but who wants to spend that much money? I don't.




that much? 2600K is around 300$, the 8150 is 280$ 

decent z68 board that will let you do atleast 4.5ghz is around 125$, and same goes for a decent amd board, and even if you wanna go for a 900 series you have to get above 125 for good quality that oc's well

so please tell me where is the intel the much more expensive?

i hate it when ppl say intel is much more expensive, when it really isnt, sometimes its maybe a 50$ difference, and that is NOT alot, srsly.

and besides, think about BD using atleast twice the power draw to do 80% of the SB


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2011)

Intel is and will be the smart way to go.  Hell my best crunchers are my 2600k and 930.  Just give a dog a bone.

PS. I gave away my second 2600k for this.


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2011)

For sure intel have a good deal at the moment for crunchers. The Ivy Bridge processors are like 6 months away, will be P67 compatible (from what I've read) and consume less power yet more performance.

I had SB since January (minus the time it took to replace the dead 2600K ), power bill has gone down a lot since the i7 920 days. 130W average consumption at 4.5GHz for 6K a day is definitely worth that extra initial cost.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

for crunching and mainly everything else yep lulz

no fanboi, but i just dont have so much faith in AMD these day, IF they beat Intel one day i will switch instantly.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2011)

I suppose you have a legitimate response Don, however I think it depends on the product that one wishes to purchase. For example: 

Asus Crosshair V Formula @ $230 for the AMD Bulldozer platform. 

ASUS Rampage III Extreme LGA 1366 @ $360 for the current 2600K Intel

Both of these are of course the current high end boards for both platforms, and there is a $130 difference just in the motherboard prices. 

don't get me wrong Don, I am not justifying going AMD or Intel, I am just merely showing a comparison between two different top end boards. Of course if one is going to a lower end and still able to get some good overclocking there is probably prices more closer to each other than this example. I think it depends on the users preference to be honest.


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I suppose you have a legitimate response Don, however I think it depends on the product that one wishes to purchase. For example:
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula @ $230 for the AMD Bulldozer platform.
> 
> ...



I don't see the point of top end Motherboards on SB. My cheapo P8P67 clock as good as the PRO and Gigabyte UD4.

AMD have caught up in performance though, albeit at an inconsitent rate and power draw. Hopefully it does push Intel to keep improving. That's what we all utlimately need.. progress to get cheaper more powerful systems. For that I wish AMD luck with their PileDriver


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah ofc when you aim for über high end Intel board the price is just wrong, nothing can justify that

even with the extra things added compared to the other sides version, its not enough to justify the extra premium , i get that no doubt

thats why i never go for über extreme intel boards, they are simply not worth it imo, its a niche.

i usually go for bang for the buck, and that is imho a mid class Z68 like the ASUS P8Z68-V og the UD4 from GB, or ASRock extreme3 - 4


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2011)

If I keep my job after my probation period ends, and Intel price them somewhat reasonable.. I so want to get a Dual Xeon 8core system. 32threads in one machine that consumes less than 400W.. hell yeah.

Gonna have to work my arse to the bone for that though 
(or get tips from mjkmike on how to make money in a casino)


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2011)

My best PPD/W producer is of course the newest chip - my 2720M.  Close to 3000 PPD and 65 W. My i920 does 4000 but takes 250 W. As I recall my best i970 did 7000 for 255 W. Crunching king is .......the new Intel M serie.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> for crunching and mainly everything else yep lulz
> 
> no fanboi, but i just dont have so much faith in AMD these day, IF they beat Intel one day i will switch instantly.



All said and done, Intel definitely has the performance. I think my CPU with it's OC is comparable however. And I only paid 150$ for it. Do the math. No fanboy here either but I have faith in AMD that they will eventually stand side by side with intel and I will continue to support them to help them achieve that. I have no problems with AMD at all. 

EDIT: Plus AMD is such a cooler name than Intel! At least it's an acronym for three full words.


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> My best PPD/W producer is of course the newest chip - my 2720M.  Close to 3000 PPD and 65 W. My i920 does 4000 but takes 250 W. As I recall my best i970 did 7000 for 255 W. Crunching king is .......the new Intel M serie.



That's some nice performance from that chip. How are load temps?

You're tempting me to start a PPD/Watt/$ thread. With electricity costs being one of the factors that prevent some people from crunching 24/7 could be useful to help get an idea of cost and what will save money in the long run.



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> *snip*
> EDIT: Plus AMD is such a cooler name than Intel! At least it's an acronym for three full words.



On that basis everyone should want Citrix processors! It's like citrus which is sharp and cool but has an X at the end. (Similar concept to how I chose my handle )


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> On that basis everyone should want Citrix processors! It's like citrus which is sharp and cool but has an X at the end. (Similar concept to how I chose my handle )





My Avatar explains my handle


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> My Avatar explains my handle



I envy that sometimes. I have a terrible problem deciding avatars. I pick something, get bored of it, then have none for ages, then get another which I don't even like, endless loop of avatar dissatisfaction... 

Chicken Patty's avatar is pretty much the type of enlightened Handle/Avatar nirvana I can't seem to find :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

nonetheless, i hope you get to enjoy your new system to the maximum mjkmike


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> I envy that sometimes. I have a terrible problem deciding avatars. I pick something, get bored of it, then have none for ages, then get another which I don't even like, endless loop of avatar dissatisfaction...
> 
> Chicken Patty's avatar is pretty much the type of enlightened Handle/Avatar nirvana I can't seem to find :shadedshu



Oh ya CP's Avatar is sweet. Even better that it was another TPU Member who made it for him. 



(FIH) The Don said:


> nonetheless, i hope you get to enjoy your new system to the maximum mjkmike



Yes MJ, can't wait to see your numbers go up!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 16, 2011)

My numbers go up and down just like all of you.  I crunch to help,  but it does help justify all the toys and fun. Have a 500$ chip that I just found so back to the games.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> That's some nice performance from that chip. How are load temps?
> 
> You're tempting me to start a PPD/Watt/$ thread. With electricity costs being one of the factors that prevent some people from crunching 24/7 could be useful to help get an idea of cost and what will save money in the long run.




It runs at 78 C now. It used to be lower so I better clean it soon.

Edit: Changed the settings to 50 %. This laptop is meant to last at least 2 years and I got a bit worried.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I suppose you have a legitimate response Don, however I think it depends on the product that one wishes to purchase. For example:
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula @ $230 for the AMD Bulldozer platform.
> 
> ...



I am sorry but you cannot run a i7 2600K on a ASUS Rampage III Extreme LGA 1366. The most expensive motherboard for the LGA 1155 is the:
MSI Big Bang-Marshal (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 (B3) ...
As far as I know ASUS does not have a Rampage motherboard for the LGA 1155 series...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2011)

they have the Maximus Extreme Z board, which is around 340$ ish something

but dont matter, its way too much, unless you have too much money lol and wants it for the bling bling http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXDoxxlgNG0

lulz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 17, 2011)

Unfortunately I hate to be the bearer of bad news:



			
				Chicken Patty said:
			
		

> Sorry I've been lost, just been busy. Mom had operation and all. Hope you are well.
> If you can I need a favor. Post on the wcg team thread that I might not be on as much. My mom just had a ischemic stroke and she's not doing too good. She's in the hospital right now.



We love yah cap'n and hope for the best.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 17, 2011)

Luv you Dave and I'm soory to here the bad news.  I hope all ends well.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2011)

Crap CP!!! I hope your mom will be fine bro! Keep us informed my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, I actually sent this to JR yesterday but he had some phone issues so he just got this now and posted it.  I decided to come online really quickly to check up on things.

My mom is doing much better, but the fact that this can repeat (according to the doctor) is pretty scary.  It was heartbreaking seen her in the hospital bed how she was, just really caught me off guard and I must say I didn't handle it very well.  But shes doing better, so that's what matters at this point.

Thank you guys!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks guys, I actually sent this to JR yesterday but he had some phone issues so he just got this now and posted it.  I decided to come online really quickly to check up on things.
> 
> My mom is doing much better, but the fact that this can repeat (according to the doctor) is pretty scary.  It was heartbreaking seen her in the hospital bed how she was, just really caught me off guard and I must say I didn't handle it very well.  But shes doing better, so that's what matters at this point.
> 
> Thank you guys!



Glad to hear she is doing okay. I think I would have reacted the same as you. Hang in there man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 17, 2011)

CP, My mom died of a massive stroke. She survived it but was on life support and we all had to make the difficult decision as to when to "Pull the plug."   I'm glad to hear she is doing good.

My thoughts are with you and your mom.....hopefully it does not go the course that my mom went. Stay in touch buddy, even by PM if you like. I'm here for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> CP, My mom died of a massive stroke. She survived it but was on life support and we all had to make the difficult decision as to when to "Pull the plug."   I'm glad to hear she is doing good.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your mom.....hopefully it does not go the course that my mom went. Stay in touch buddy, even by PM if you like. I'm here for you.



Thank you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

Guys, I need a quick cooling solution for my 2nd rig, this cooler should do?

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I need a quick cooling solution for my 2nd rig, this cooler should do?
> 
> COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...



CP, You advised me. With your experience should you really ask that question? And what are the specs on your second rig that you want to cool? I have some ideas if you want my input.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> CP, You advised me. With your experience should you really ask that question? And what are the specs on your second rig that you want to cool? I have some ideas if you want my input.



That cooler has some awesome reviews and ratings.  But wonder if anyone runs it.

2nd rig is a S775 Pentium D, no overclock, just two extra cores because I have them, but I have a OEM style cooler that sucks big time!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That cooler has some awesome reviews and ratings.  But wonder if anyone runs it.
> 
> 2nd rig is a S775 Pentium D, no overclock, just two extra cores because I have them, but I have a OEM style cooler that sucks big time!



Ya Better to post the HW you are wanting to cool it. I have no xp with that cooler. I ve read a lot of reviewas and I'm pointing towards Zalman.

I hope you find an answer. Worse comes to worse, use your gut instinct!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2011)

That cooler is awesome, but you have to get the thermal paste done right. (Make sure you get it into the grooves of the cooler base, otherwise it affects your temps.) 

Also, the stock fan is loud, I recommend replacing it with a pair of 120mms that can get the job done while being quiet.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2011)

Edward could not have said it better!!! It is a great cooler. And yes to what he said about the thermal paste and the fans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm going to be going to Tiger Direct either today or tomorrow to see what they have, if they have something I like there I'll grab it.  I'll keep you guys posted.  I have it crunching at 60% when I'm home (AC on, temps around 56-57ºC), and at only 20% when I'm at work (AC OFF, temps around 60ºC).  So yeah, need to get a cooler soon.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks guys, I'm going to be going to Tiger Direct either today or tomorrow to see what they have, if they have something I like there I'll grab it.  I'll keep you guys posted.  I have it crunching at 60% when I'm home (AC on, temps around 56-57ºC), and at only 20% when I'm at work (AC OFF, temps around 60ºC).  So yeah, need to get a cooler soon.



Yep the Hyper 212 would make a big difference I believe in the overall temps on that rig CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the input.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2011)

My buddy just joined us with his E8400, but he has a QX9650 coming his way this week, so that's another two cores, and then another two next week. 

He should be popping up in here shortly.




stinger608 said:


> Yep the Hyper 212 would make a big difference I believe in the overall temps on that rig CP



I already bought it, the fan is not that bad, It's a bit loud in my room already so no big deal.   Awesome cooler for it's price.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 23, 2011)

So Lauren's brother said he doesn't want an upgrade to his PC. 

Looks like I'm about to build a 24/7 cruncher!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> So Lauren's brother said he doesn't want an upgrade to his PC.
> 
> Looks like I'm about to build a 24/7 cruncher!



Even better


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm thinking a HTPC/Cruncher. Should be a nice little rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm thinking a HTPC/Cruncher. Should be a nice little rig.



Oh yeah, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## BinaryMage (Oct 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh yeah, that sounds like a good idea.



Yeah, HTPC/Crunchers work well.... and they can spend most of their time crunching!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 23, 2011)

Build log if anyone cares to see it.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Build log if anyone cares to see it.



Of course we wanted to see it

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have not been crunching this week as I had to make an emergency trip to Seattle Washington. Should be back up by this weekend though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2011)

Everything okay dude?  Anyways, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2011)

Running through 8 WUs to see how the H100 keeps up- not too bad for low:  







Need to pick up another Wifi Adapter to get the other i7 860 running for a little.


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## stinger608 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Everything okay dude?  Anyways, thanks for letting us know.



Well my favorite aunt in the world just passed yesterday afternoon. She was like my second mom.  At least I was here to see her before she passed. Thanks for caring CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well my favorite aunt in the world just passed yesterday afternoon. She was like my second mom.  At least I was here to see her before she passed. Thanks for caring CP!



My condolences to you and your loved ones bro, wish you all the best and may she R.I.P.


----------



## Pembo210 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Running 9 CPUs*

Hey guys, something interesting just happened..

I've been running MilkyWay@home on my GPU. MilkyWay just loaded a work unit that paused my other CPU units and ran 9 cores on the same unit. I saw a 10 core one yesterday. Can WGC run multicore or GPU yet?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well my favorite aunt in the world just passed yesterday afternoon. She was like my second mom.  At least I was here to see her before she passed. Thanks for caring CP!



Sorry to hear that Stinger  hope things pick up for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2011)

@Pembo, I've never seen that happen :/


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2011)

Weird crap happens with boinc. Hey CP, remember my backwards statisitics?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Weird crap happens with boinc. Hey CP, remember my backwards statisitics?



yes indeed, another freak situation!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 28, 2011)

i did have that where it does more jobs than theres cores, i just deleted boinc and reinstalled it, worked fine


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 28, 2011)

Got the Mobo/CPU/RAM in from the contest. Going to start it crunching tonight. Already installed the X4 in Lauren's PC and the X2 in the prize mobo. Going to use stock cooling until the Fenir shows up. I have a PSU to use until the OCZ one shows up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like it'll have to wait until tomorrow. The extra DVD drive I have is no go so I'll have to "misplace" an old IDE one from work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks like it'll have to wait until tomorrow. The extra DVD drive I have is no go so I'll have to "misplace" an old IDE one from work.



Good strategy


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, back at home and just got the main system fired back up and running. Back in swing now LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, back at home and just got the main system fired back up and running. Back in swing now LOL.



woot!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been without power since 7 last night from the snow storm here, and don't know when it will be back on.  Just giving you guys a heads up.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I've been without power since 7 last night from the snow storm here, and don't know when it will be back on.  Just giving you guys a heads up.



Yes, you guys in the northeast got blasted didn't you? You should move to my part of Canada...we never see snow until mid December.

Actually scratch that....because our first snow squall last December dumped 100cm of snow on us in 2 1/2 days. I'm hoping that doesn't happen again this year.

Here's a video of it >>> Canadian Snow Squalls

I also have another R rated video I made the day after if you want me to link it here. But I warn you...I swear like a trucker in it.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 30, 2011)

The snow isn't usually a problem, but with this one being so wet and still having leaves on half the trees makes for a disaster waiting to happen.

P.S. I am a trucker.


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2011)

Makes me miss upstate NY


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 30, 2011)

Lauren and I had to put our floor fan in our window to keep our room from heating up too much. 12 cores crunching away sure does make it warm. It's nice at night thou, since our heater is broken.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 31, 2011)

My numbers will be going down.  Just turned the 955 off to put it into the 990FX,  and will be doing work on the 2600k.  On a side note looks like my 6990 is toast so going back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got my net up and running.  Was down all day.  ugghhh...


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Lauren and I had to put our floor fan in our window to keep our room from heating up too much. 12 cores crunching away sure does make it warm. It's nice at night thou, since our heater is broken.



Hahahah back in the day I used to think heating a room with a PC was an exaggeration 
the central heating in my room is always off when I use a top fan now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 1, 2011)

Got the CPU cooler from CP today. Replaced Lauren's Hyper 212+ with it and put the 212+ on the dual core for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got the CPU cooler from CP today. Replaced Lauren's Hyper 212+ with it and put the 212+ on the dual core for now.



  How do you like it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 1, 2011)

It's a sweet cooler. Had to use a Zip tie to hold the fan on since the fan clips are missing. But I can live with that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's a sweet cooler. Had to use a Zip tie to hold the fan on since the fan clips are missing. But I can live with that.



Oh yeah, forgot to tell you that, I believe hammeron told me that.  Sorry


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 1, 2011)

Haven't put together the DOMA PCI Pro yet, but intend to do that soon.

Thanks so far for all of the parts I've received. You guys have been awesome at communication!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Haven't put together the DOMA PCI Pro yet, but intend to do that soon.
> 
> Thanks so far for all of the parts I've received. You guys have been awesome at communication!



Thank you.   Looking forward to seeing pictures of the finished product.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2011)

Yesterday was the first day all the crunchers didn't get messed with too much. Freaking awesome points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

That's an awesome increase in points bro!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 2, 2011)

Just giving a little update.  I called the power company today, they say it should be back on on Monday.  I hope it'll be sooner though.  Oh well, not much I can really do about it now.


----------



## KieX (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck bro. Stay warm, the night temps look pretty cold.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 2, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Just giving a little update.  I called the power company today, they say it should be back on on Monday.  I hope it'll be sooner though.  Oh well, not much I can really do about it now.




F150, You rock  I'm sure that when things are all good and cold in nOrth America We will post awesome numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

Best of luck F150.  Keep us posted!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 2, 2011)

KieX said:


> Stay warm, the night temps look pretty cold.



I have a generator running, it's enough wattage for heat, hot water, 2 refrigerators, and some lights.  If I had access to the net, i'd see how of my rigs it would run. 


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> F150, You rock  I'm sure that when things are all good and cold in nOrth America We will post awesome numbers.



The temps in my basement never drop below 75 degrees f all year long, in the summer it stays around 85.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

Chicken Patty requested that I go ahead and upload pictures of the DOMA PCI Pro bench I received as a prize for the WCG Contest. Note that I also added on the CoolIT Systems ECO ALC I received as well to my current rig.

I'm going to transfer my Venomous X-RT to the contest rig, and put that rig in my older case. I've already experienced a significant drop in temperatures putting my current rig onto the new tech bench.

Thanks again for the people supplying the parts! Here are the promised pictures!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very awesome Bandit!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures with all of us!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

That looks great man, that tech station is badass!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 4, 2011)

Kinda funny that both the prize rigs both ended up on tech benches.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

tech benches mean business bro!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> tech benches mean business bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

you don't see any world records been achieved in a Coolermaster case


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm moving my 2600k from a bench into my 650D,  and I will say I like rigs out in the open.  There is much less work, better air flow and it does'nt take day's too make it look good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Get us some pics when finished, always enjoy pictures of PC's.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2011)

KieX has been such an awesome guy to cover for me and found another gtx-285 , since the one i had for the competition died a few days before it ended 

i will ofc pay him for it when i get money in a week or 2, i just wanted to tell how cool that man is.

i will ship out the OCZ 500W in a few days when i get my HX850 sleeving done  

crunch on guys, you all rock no matter how much you contribute, it ALL matters


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> KieX has been such an awesome guy to cover for me and found another gtx-285 , since the one i had for the competition died a few days before it ended
> 
> i will ofc pay him for it when i get money in a week or 2, i just wanted to tell how cool that man is.
> 
> ...



i cant WORD that enough... Kiex is one awesome Member of our Forums, this Guys just rocks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, KieX is an outsanding individual.  Truly an asset to any forum/team!


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. But I'm not a fan of adoration , I'm just as nice as everyone else here that I speak with. You're all a great bunch it's why I like it here

Anyway enough of that or I'll report you for derailing thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2011)

KieX said:


> Thanks for the kind words. But I'm not a fan of adoration , I'm just as nice as everyone else here that I speak with. You're all a great bunch it's why I like it here
> 
> Anyway enough of that or I'll report you for derailing thread



That's what I like about TPU, people treat people how they expect people to treat them.  You help me, I help you mentality.  That's just awesome.


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's what I like about TPU, people treat people how they expect people to treat them.  You help me, I help you mentality.  That's just awesome.



True words


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 5, 2011)

Big thanks from me to Kiex for well just being him.

Also pics of my new main rig.







Stats:  Asus P8P67
           Intel 2600k @ 4.6
           4x4 vengeace lp
           6990 HIS
           OCZ Vertex 3 240GB
           AX1200 Corsair
           Corsair 650d case

Still need to move the card reader and blue ray from the 1055t but that can wait.

It's crunching 24/7 but if I do wan't to play a game I think its up to it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey everybody, sorry I haven't been keeping up with posting stats. Simple as it is, I'm not always available to do it at 10pm EST especially with work lately. As we approach Christmas, we are in our busiest season and I take advantage of the overtime that is offered.

Also...my numbers my be a little low today as a 2 ton dump truck driver had a heart attack while driving yesterday and took out 2 utility poles one block away from where I live at 8am after I left for work. This knocked out power for 5 blocks including where I live and I didn't get back to restart my computer until 5pm. 

No word on the condition of the driver yet.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow the driver of the rig was that big. (P.S Dump Trucks are 10 to 25 ton)

Nothing wrong about making some green.  We as a team will just muddel through.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah, we manage man.  Just stay in touch and thank you!


----------



## Bow (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 6, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Wow the driver of the rig was that big. (P.S Dump Trucks are 10 to 25 ton)
> 
> Nothing wrong about making some green.  We as a team will just muddel through.



Well it was a ten wheel Mack truck dump truck... so ya, pretty heavy


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 7, 2011)

Put my 955 in the 990FXA-UD7 and got it crunching.  Still waiting for the FX-8150

more pics






Not sure why it says win win on the USB hub or the omega on the esata.

At stock for now but realy want to play.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 7, 2011)

I finally got my power back at 4 this morning.  It's been a long week.  All my rigs are back up and running as of now.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I finally got my power back at 4 this morning.  It's been a long week.  All my rigs are back up and running as of now.



Good and welcome back. I would have been very frustrated (and cold) if it happened to me.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a generator running all week, so it wasn't to bad, but it was definitely frustrating!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2011)

It makes me grateful to live just a few miles from a major power plant (nat gas).  Even during the hurricane I didn't have any power outages, just a dozen or so half second blips that happen when they they are ready to bring another branch of the system back online.

I'm currently having problems with one of my dedicated crunchers.  It seems that it has been producing bad wu's but I've tested it with IBT on max and yes, it does get hot but the test runs to completion (5 iterations) with no problem.  And IBT puts a lot more strain on the system than BOINC does.

The core temp goes up to about 45C and temp1 (which I think is the socket temp) goes to 65C - this is on a 1090T with a Hydro 70 cooler.

OK, just checked before posting and it looks like the servers have deigned to give me a full workload.  Hopefully that means that my production will be back up in the 12k ppd range again.  We'll see.

Currently I've got core/socket temps of 43/56C at a hair over 4ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Those temps are fine.  And if it's stable, can't think of why you are getting bad WU's.  Maybe their server?

WELCOME BACK F150


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome back F150 

Giving a heads-up to the team: going to be selling one of my 2600K and the UD4 motherboard. I'd probably bundle the motherboard for free to crunchers (B2 stepping so limited to 2 SATA ports). If interested, please let me know so we can sort out a nice deal before it goes up on my FS Thread 

It's got Chicken Patty all over it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

YHPM KieX


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

Killer deal! CP will use it for sure!

Everybody keep a look out on a 5770 very cheap (VERY CHEAP) for my cruncher. I am eyeing one right now but its not in my price range


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Money is super tight though, trying to see what I can do. Im way overdue for a boost in PPD!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Money is super tight though, trying to see what I can do. Im way overdue for a boost in PPD!



I currently looking for a GFX card that would play BF3 OK when I have off time at work. Otherwise the machine crunches 24/7 at work.

I have a managed network switch that I will be selling soon to try to get some money for a decent video card.

I had a 8800Ultra lined up but its artifacting and such so all I have now is a 9400GT


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Killer deal! CP will use it for sure!
> 
> Everybody keep a look out on a 5770 very cheap (VERY CHEAP) for my cruncher. I am eyeing one right now but its not in my price range



I have a 5770 in my HTPC but I also have a 6850 that I've been meaning to put in.  However it has been folding for several months and the board looks a little crispy.  It works fine though.  Make me an offer (including shipping will be about $10 for flat rate shipping) and help me get off my ass and install the 6850.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I have a 5770 in my HTPC but I also have a 6850 that I've been meaning to put in.  However it has been folding for several months and the board looks a little crispy.  It works fine though.  Make me an offer (including shipping will be about $10 for flat rate shipping) and help me get off my ass and install the 6850.



Hmmm I may throw you out an offer. Dont get too mad at me if its a low ball


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome back F150.  I made sure the 11th spot was nice and warm for you.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 7, 2011)

You'll get it back again too, you really like it there don't ya.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like I'll have a 2600K/P67 combo soon.  KieX is one amazing person, don't you guys forget that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

BTW, have you'll sen my stats?  This damn 1090T woke up big time by going from 3.8 GHz to 4 GHz.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 7, 2011)

Remember the edit button CP?  And yes F150 the number eleven is my lucky number.  I plan on doing something at 11:11:11 on the 11/11/2011 just don't know what yet.  Might just have a shot of Jack and toast the troops.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2011)

So order is restored - I will slide down to 8-9th pie position (back folding) and the pickup truck will climb to the top. I was so close getting him with only 444 days to go . I noticed that the 200 high jumbers from yesterday and this moning were put back to their places as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Good I had dropped a crap load of spots because of that


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good I had dropped a crap load of spots because of that



And since I took of my two V12´s you will (with your new 2600) be able to keep your spot in the team ranking as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Killer deal! CP will use it for sure!
> 
> Everybody keep a look out on a 5770 very cheap (VERY CHEAP) for my cruncher. I am eyeing one right now but its not in my price range



Is the one your looking at from KenKickr?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154684

If it is maybe shoot him an offer and tell him what your using it for. He's a great person to work with


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Is the one your looking at from KenKickr?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154684
> 
> If it is maybe shoot him an offer and tell him what your using it for. He's a great person to work with



No it's not, thank you though.  He is indeed awesome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I have a 5770 in my HTPC but I also have a 6850 that I've been meaning to put in.  However it has been folding for several months and the board looks a little crispy.  It works fine though.  Make me an offer (including shipping will be about $10 for flat rate shipping) and help me get off my ass and install the 6850.



THANKS TO TWILYTH, I am a proud new owner of a 5770!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> THANKS TO TWILYTH, I am a proud new owner of a 5770!!!!!



 Awesome dude, it's a great card man.  I had one and then C/F'ed another one, loved them!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome dude, it's a great card man.  I had one and then C/F'ed another one, loved them!



I found out that a 5770 will do BF3 on high with no AA/AF and that would be fine on this 1440x900 LCD I have at work. Hopefully my 3G internet will not lag me out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

Telling ya, great efficient card bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

TPU's review of the Vapor X was GREAT, It OCed to 999 CORE! Almost all reviews show that it allows voltage changing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

The two XFX I had allowed voltage changes if I recall correctly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

Some did and some didn't 5770 OCed can touch a 5850 stock in some aspects


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah okay.  Well if both of mine had voltage adjustments then I got lucky I guess.  They were both reference cards too.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 10, 2011)

Got the 8800GT in the mail today. I got it installed in the CruncherX2 and it's now crunching away at 100% for 24/7. I might even get the card folding starting this weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you randal.  Card at stock clocks should be good for about 4k ppd.  Crunch on!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got the 8800GT in the mail today. I got it installed in the CruncherX2 and it's now crunching away at 100% for 24/7. I might even get the card folding starting this weekend.



Hell yea!!

My friend has a 8800 Ultra that maybe forsale soon if anyone needs a folding card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

I actually have a spare 8800 and no empty slots as of now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yea this one is a XFX 8800Ultra and It has served its time but got replaced with a GTS 450


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

I would love to throw a GTS 450 into my folding mix.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 10, 2011)

Bad news, for some reason the CruncherX2 won't post now. Not sure why. I'll get it figured out tonight.

Edit- Think I goofed the video drivers. Got it running off the onboard atm. I'll get it handled tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

Clean reinstall should do the trick?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 10, 2011)

Naw, I forgot to remove the onboard drivers. n00b mistake.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Im glad you got it back up and running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

It happens, glad its up and running as well.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 10, 2011)

Has any body gotten a monster task?  Check out the top one here.  I couldn't believe it when I saw it, 27 hours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Has any body gotten a monster task?  Check out the top one here.  I couldn't believe it when I saw it, 27 hours.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15860821/WCG.PNG



Not me, but that's insane.


----------



## Bow (Nov 11, 2011)

nope


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 11, 2011)

Heads up team.  I'm going out so now updates from me unless I have realy bad luck.

F150 that could still be a glitch from a few days back.  You just got the power back so I think that may be it.  For more info check out the daily numbers thread and go back a few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Heads up team.  I'm going out so now updates from me unless I have realy bad luck.
> 
> F150 that could still be a glitch from a few days back.  You just got the power back so I think that may be it.  For more info check out the daily numbers thread and go back a few days.



I got them tonight, no worries.    Enjoy!


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2011)

Decided to follow the links on the new BOINC clients and found something pretty interesting. Not sure if anyone else has seen this. The FightAIDS@Home project published a PDF recently that basically gives an update on their research.

A 5-10 minute read more or less (depends how many things you want to wikipedia as you read along ) It's quite cool to actually see what results they're getting from our crunching efforts. If you fancy a read, the link is below:

*FightAIDS@Home Project Update - Volume 10*
(PDF Format - 1.83MB)


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2011)

KieX said:


> Decided to follow the links on the new BOINC clients and found something pretty interesting. Not sure if anyone else has seen this. The FightAIDS@Home project published a PDF recently that basically gives an update on their research.
> 
> A 5-10 minute read more or less (depends how many things you want to wikipedia as you read along ) It's quite cool to actually see what results they're getting from our crunching efforts. If you fancy a read, the link is below:
> 
> ...


This part sounds dirty . . . . and a little scary. 



> The “eye site” is a little hole that opens
> up when the flaps that guard the active
> site are in a semi-open or fully open
> state. The compounds with green and
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll have to check that out. 


***Anybody want to get the updates tonight?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2011)

Starting to get the comp tested for its return to DC, should be back to running at least 8-12hrs/day soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2011)

BAD NEWS 

The card I was suppose to get from twilyth is lost some where. It "SAYS" it was delivered yesterday at 1:51PM but We were home at this time working on our house and the delivery woman put mail in the mail box and did not drop off any packages. I dont see how they can say its delivered when she only had letter mail WTF!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 13, 2011)

That seriously sucks dude. It might be because of Veterans day. They goofed on my package that had 3 day and it didn't get here until yesterday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope so cause my wife said it was the same woman that always delivers our mail and she knows us by name (we live in a small town). We have even had mail that had the wrong address but still get delivered because they knew our name. I hope it was just a screw up on their part and it get delivered tomorrow. I need that card to finish my cruncher.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 13, 2011)

I felt the same until the 8800gt got here for the X2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yea ive got my fingers crossed! I know Twilyth is a great guy and its not his fault its the post offices! I will be in contact with this first tomorrow morning


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

More bad news, Been on the phone off and on this morning with USPS, Its finally conformed that the delivery lady that worked Saturday did not deliver a medium flat rate box to my house and they do not have it in the post office. Looks like its lost in the postal system somewhere. They are still figuring out how the tracking info could have gotten updated when there was no package delivered.

This is a very sad day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

USPS at it again!  It might arrive a week from now like my video card did.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

Or the lady "lost" the box to her house. My friend said people at fedex use to do that crap all the time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

I sure hope they didn't loose it. hopefully it magically shows up and I can breath again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

**UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!**

Praise jesus! I just got a call from USPS and they found it! The woman that worked my route saturday told them she only had one medium flat rate box that day and it was delivered else were so today one of the employees went over to that persons house and asked if it was their package and come to find out it was mine. she said the numbers were dangerously close to each other and being in a hurray she left it on that person porch! USPS has the package back and they are delivering it as we speak! 

HELL TO THE YEA!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome news, but they do that way too often.  My 6850 magically showed up after five days of no one knowing where it was.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad it got found. That could have been way worse.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ive got to get my WCG badge and star back! Tonight the Cruncher comes back online!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

I need to crunch harder, I keep going from one star to two, back to one star.:shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was excited getting a star but with the renovations to the house and not having a good video card, my numbers have gone down alot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Check it out!! its here!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2455875&postcount=18555


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2011)

I will most likely cease crunching while I'm away, see link for explanation.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2456054&postcount=14731


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I will most likely cease crunching while I'm away, see link for explanation.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2456054&postcount=14731



AWww hopefully you will come back full strength.

were are you going?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> AWww hopefully you will come back full strength.
> 
> were are you going?



Somewhere Hot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Somewhere Hot



LOL Jamaica?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL Jamaica?



Hawaii


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I wouldn't mind a vacation right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

Best of luck bog, enjoy your time away.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a problem on the HTPC (2600k) with BOINC.  No idea what.  I uninstalled, reinstalled, yada, yada.  You know the drill.  But I always install with the advanced option.  Since that wasn't working I finally tried the standard install and now it's fine.

I don't like the new layout.  There's no messages tab.  Shouldn't they have left that as an option at least?  WTF?

Hopefully all of the rigs will behave themselves for at least a few days now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I had a problem on the HTPC (2600k) with BOINC.  No idea what.  I uninstalled, reinstalled, yada, yada.  You know the drill.  But I always install with the advanced option.  Since that wasn't working I finally tried the standard install and now it's fine.
> 
> I don't like the new layout.  There's no messages tab.  Shouldn't they have left that as an option at least?  WTF?
> 
> Hopefully all of the rigs will behave themselves for at least a few days now.



Which version are you using?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which version are you using?



I'm not sure.  I think it was 6.10.60.  But the one I tried to overwrite it with was what I'm using now which is 6.12.34


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I'm not sure.  I think it was 6.10.60.  But the one I tried to overwrite it with was what I'm using now which is 6.12.34



I'm using 6.12 I believe and It has a messages button.  Not too sure, we'll have to verify.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm using 6.12 I believe and It has a messages button.  Not too sure, we'll have to verify.



There's a notices tab - which is an incredibly dumbed down version of the messages tab.  I'm sure there's a log in the BOINC directory but I'm not going to root around for it or put a shortcut on my desktop.

BRING BACK THE MESSAGES TAB!!!

Occupy . . . . BOINC?!?! . . . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

Now that you mentioned that, you are right.  It is a notices tab, and it is much dumbed down.


----------



## BinaryMage (Nov 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> There's a notices tab - which is an incredibly dumbed down version of the messages tab.  I'm sure there's a log in the BOINC directory but I'm not going to root around for it or put a shortcut on my desktop.
> 
> BRING BACK THE MESSAGES TAB!!!
> 
> Occupy . . . . BOINC?!?! . . . .



What you want is the Event Log. Click Advanced -> Event Log, or hit Ctrl+Shift+E. It's the same thing as the old messages tab, just harder to access and not integrated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2011)

The time has arrived! My cruncher is at work and also hard at work HAHA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome dude!  Nice background.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a quick question. I am used to crunching on Server 2008 R2, so I am unfamiliar with this issue. 

I have started crunching on my most powerful server at work, using 2x Xeon E5520 CPU's @ 2.4Ghz (Turbo) running Server 2003 64bit. I have capped BOINC at 50% of the "processors" in the system, assuming it would then stick to using 8 of the 16 available threads. This isn't the case, though, as it seems to be switching between the available threads constantly (see image for reference). I have not capped available cores on my other dedicated crunching boxes, so I am not sure if this is a Windows issue, where it is forcing the busy threads to jump around constantly, or a BOINC issue. I assume its a Server 2003 issue...

Anyone got any ideas on how I can "fix" the 8 busy threads so they don't constantly skip around? I don't think that forcing affinity on the BOINC process is going to help... since it runs different processes for the science apps... and apart from that or waiting for some downtime and installing Server 2008 R2, I am out of ideas...

Thanks in advance


----------



## KieX (Nov 16, 2011)

The CPU % can be a little misleading. It's not a load based % but a time loaded %:

100%: it runs all the time. 
90%: 9 second run, 1 second idle. 
80%: 4 second run, 1 second idle. 
70%: 3 second run, 1 second idle, 2 second run, 1 second idle, 3 second run, etc. 
60%: 1 second run, 1 second idle, 2 second run, 1 second idle, 1 second run, etc. 
50%: 1 second run, 1 second idle, 1 second run, 1 second idle, etc. 
40%: 1 second run, 1 second idle, 1 second run, 2 seconds idle, 1 second run, etc. 
30%: 1 second run, 1 second idle, 1 second run, 3 seconds idle, 1 second run, 2 seconds idle, etc. 
20%: 1 second run, 4 seconds idle, 1 second run, 4 seconds idle, etc. 
10%: 1 second run, 9 seconds idle. 
0%: It's paused. 

To the best of my knowledge there's no way to set it as anything else.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> The CPU % can be a little misleading. It's not a load based % but a time loaded %:
> 
> 100%: it runs all the time.
> 90%: 9 second run, 1 second idle.
> ...



That is a bit... misleading...

The maximum CPU time is still at 100%, so that isnt the issue. I limited the number of processors to use in a multiprocessor system to 50% (see attached), so I am not sure if we are on the same page 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## KieX (Nov 16, 2011)

PHaS3 said:


> That is a bit... misleading...
> 
> The maximum CPU time is still at 100%, so that isnt the issue. I limited the number of processors to use in a multiprocessor system to 50% (see attached), so I am not sure if we are on the same page
> 
> Thanks for the reply



Ok, I think I get you now. 

The way BOINC is setup you'd need to set affinity to each of the WU's that are being worked on. But each time you start a new WU you'd need to do that again, which isn't pratical.

Had a quick search through the BOINC forum and seems this is a question that has popped up a few times, but there hasn't been any resolution.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> Ok, I think I get you now.
> 
> The way BOINC is setup you'd need to set affinity to each of the WU's that are being worked on. But each time you start a new WU you'd need to do that again, which isn't pratical.
> 
> Had a quick search through the BOINC forum and seems this is a question that has popped up a few times, but there hasn't been any resolution.



Process lasso has an option to set the default affinity for any process.  And since you can use wildcards in specifying the name, with a few entries, you should be able to set the default affinity as you please for almost any wcg work unit - just by using the first few characters.

The only problem is that I can't get it to work.  Either, I'm not using the wild cards properly, I don't understand what the feature is really supposed to do or I'm just generally screwing up.

If anyone tries this and gets it to work, please post about it.

Edit:  Process lasso is free for the basic version.  This may have the default affinity featured enabled.  You'll have to check.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> Ok, I think I get you now.
> 
> The way BOINC is setup you'd need to set affinity to each of the WU's that are being worked on. But each time you start a new WU you'd need to do that again, which isn't pratical.
> 
> Had a quick search through the BOINC forum and seems this is a question that has popped up a few times, but there hasn't been any resolution.



Oh lol ok. Thanks man  appreciate your assistance. I will leave it as it is then. Hopefully one day the software will be sorted out. I realised the Work Unit thing initially... which sucks. Oh well 

thanks again


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Process lasso has an option to set the default affinity for any process. And since you can use wildcards in specifying the name, with a few entries, you should be able to set the default affinity as you please for almost any wcg work unit - just by using the first few characters.
> 
> The only problem is that I can't get it to work. Either, I'm not using the wild cards properly, I don't understand what the feature is really supposed to do or I'm just generally screwing up.
> 
> ...



Thanks Twilyth, I will have a look into that as an option.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2011)

Also - check this out - i think it is precisely what you need.

WinAFC


> WinAFC is a configurable program for controlling CPU affinities and priority settings of Windows applications.
> 
> Its main features are:
> 
> ...



Here are some examples



> Example 3 [txt]
> 
> In this scenario the user runs one Windows SMP client, one process per core. In this case, the optimum process assignment would be to use a balancing policy that offers the best utilization of the shared L2 caches.
> 
> ...



download page - http://sourceforge.net/projects/affinitychanger/files/latest/download


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Twilyth.

Right now Process Lasso is working, but I will try WinAFC too, seems better suited...

Thanks again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2011)

2600k should be here today!  Huge thanks to KieX, lightning fast shipping!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> 2600k should be here today!  Huge thanks to KieX, lightning fast shipping!



You got a killer deal! 2600K should crunch the hell out of some numbers!

i may start looking for a CHEAP 1055T for my cruncher to get full 6 cores going


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2011)

Sure did, he made it all possible bro.


----------



## KieX (Nov 16, 2011)

PHaS3 said:


> Thanks Twilyth.
> 
> Right now Process Lasso is working, but I will try WinAFC too, seems better suited...
> 
> Thanks again



Good to hear that's working. 



Chicken Patty said:


> 2600k should be here today!  Huge thanks to KieX, lightning fast shipping!




Let me know if there's any probs. They're all under warranty and insured delivery


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2011)

Will do bro, I'm not wasting anytime, setting it up today!


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay guys, last chance to donate to the MDA to "bail me out"!

Here's the link


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2011)

? sure you are in the right place?

Mood get this one (one post above) in General something or get rid of it all together


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 17, 2011)

I wonder how long it will take to get my crunching badge back?

*EDIT*

looks like not long at all!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 17, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> ? sure you are in the right place?
> 
> Mood get this one (one post above) in General something or get rid of it all together



I'm posting it here because it's something us crunchers fight anyways. Two guys from the team have already donated.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 18, 2011)

What are the requirements for the WCG cruncher badge? I was folding and crunching when they were introduced, Folding one has always worked as expected, but I've never ever gotten a WCG badge. My ID on WCG is Jstn7477 and I've been attached to TPU for like 2 years now.


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> What are the requirements for the WCG cruncher badge? I was folding and crunching when they were introduced, Folding one has always worked as expected, but I've never ever gotten a WCG badge. My ID on WCG is Jstn7477 and I've been attached to TPU for like 2 years now.



To earn the badge you need 100,000 Boinc points (700,000WCG). Then once you hit that it will continue to appear as long as you remain active.

Looking at your stats, you're 56% of the way there. If you keep up your current 2-3K you should be there in about 15 days


----------



## twilyth (Nov 18, 2011)

I think he also has to put his WCG name in the appropriate box under 'User CP --> edit options'


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, I already had my names there from 2 years ago, just looks like I didn't meet the points criteria yet. My recent activity is from 50% of a 4.4GHz i7-2600K. I will probably bump up the resource allocation to speed things up a bit. Rig is also running F@H v7 beta on a "6970" which uses like 15% CPU and a 1GHz GTX 550 Ti which uses like 1% and gets like double the PPD lol. I'll be hitting a million F@H points in a few days as I'm at 985K @ 11-15K PPD with both cards active.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome back ChaoticAtmosph...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy crap! I just noticed I have 235,234 points! Im doing quite well even though I had to take a break!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2011)

You've done great bro!  Keep it up and don't take anymore breaks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You've done great bro!  Keep it up and don't take anymore breaks.



I shouldnt be, It will stay at work 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I shouldnt be, It will stay at work 24/7



Good.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2011)

I just listed my Opteron 4p setup on my F/S/T thread, PM me if anybody is interested


----------



## twilyth (Nov 19, 2011)

I was looking around today for a G34 board that was ready for the 6200's and I couldn't find jack.  But the chips are available.  Is everybody just flashing the bios on their 6100 boards.  When are we going to see ones that don't need a flash?  Thanks.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I was looking around today for a G34 board that was ready for the 6200's and I couldn't find jack.  But the chips are available.  Is everybody just flashing the bios on their 6100 boards.  When are we going to see ones that don't need a flash?  Thanks.



According to TYAN home page this will handle 6200s http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813151219


----------



## twilyth (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, but I think it's still a 6100 board that you would have to flash.  Since this would be my first time with a server board, I wouldn't even be able to boot to flash it.  I need something that has the right bios out of the box and there doesn't seem to be anything.

Also, I only want a 2P board - if I get anything at all.  Even the 6272 is over $500, so I'm no where near making any decisions just yet.


----------



## KieX (Nov 19, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I just listed my Opteron 4p setup on my F/S/T thread, PM me if anybody is interested



What kind of PPD/Watt does it do? And would shipping over the pond be an option?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> What kind of PPD/Watt does it do? And would shipping over the pond be an option?



You just can't resist, it's a very tempting buy.


----------



## hat (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to Paulie, my numbers should be up. I should be getting a CPU cooler which I expect to absolve my issues with my E2140 rig.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2011)

Big Thanks to Paulliie.  Hope he don't hit me for my last post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

paulieg is a great guy, always willing to help!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 21, 2011)

I just being lazy here but what would the cost be for an opteron 6200 setup? 16 cores? That would just send my roommate into a jealous rage!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

What do you guys think about this?

Can we pass Ukraine before challenge ends?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2011)

That I suck at math
Sorry - meant to say "too lazy".


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 21, 2011)

Actually I found some energy and found that it is actually quite affordable.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> 
> Can we pass Ukraine before challenge ends?



Definitely can pass them
Looking at their production on WCG it appears that their numbers have been going down steadily since the start of the contest.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> 
> Can we pass Ukraine before challenge ends?



We passed them today!  Great job everyone.

Next up- BOINC@Poland?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> We passed them today!  Great job everyone.
> 
> Next up- BOINC@Poland?



Challenge ends today or tomorrow I think.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 22, 2011)

It ends tomorrow, they're only less than 20,000 ahead.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It ends tomorrow, they're only less than 20,000 ahead.



They outdid us in points today though so we have to rally back hard tomorrow!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 22, 2011)

Sadly due to a much higher power bill and holiday bills coming up, it looks like I'm going to have to part out the extra crunching rig. If anyone's wants a certain part let me know. Lauren and I may even be selling her laptop at this point. I also have a server set up I got from work that I most likely won't be using. It's not the newest and greatest by any means. But I'm sure it'd be fun for someone to mess around with.

I'm not going to stop the quad from crunching thou, they'll keep on busting out WUs when they aren't in use.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

Sucks dude, economy has hit us all man! 


Randal, PM me what you are parting out.  Might be interested.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 22, 2011)

If your interested let me know. I will be giving crunchers discounts on my prices.


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2011)

Had some trouble with one of my crunchers not connecting for work, was really odd, couldn't attach new project or anything.

Looked at the WCG forums and turns out the newest AMD drivers can interfere with BOINC! :shadedshu If this happens to you, you will need to manually edit the config.xml file to include:


```
<cc_config> 
    <options> 
        <no_gpus>1</no_gpus> 
    </options> 
</cc_config>
```

This will disable GPU access for BOINC, so don't do this if you run GPUGrid project for example



Radical_Edward said:


> Sadly due to a much higher power bill and holiday bills coming up, it looks like I'm going to have to part out the extra crunching rig. If anyone's wants a certain part let me know. Lauren and I may even be selling her laptop at this point. I also have a server set up I got from work that I most likely won't be using. It's not the newest and greatest by any means. But I'm sure it'd be fun for someone to mess around with.
> 
> I'm not going to stop the quad from crunching thou, they'll keep on busting out WUs when they aren't in use.



Sucks to hear that man, these really are tough times. But you've given it the full beans all this time, and you're still continuing in some way, parting out to other crunchers too, so respect for that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you seen my stats today Dan.  2600k at work.   Also, thanks for the heads up on the new drivers conflicting.


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have you seen my stats today Dan.  2600k at work.   Also, thanks for the heads up on the new drivers conflicting.



What's it still doing at stock, eh!?  

It can AutoOC with safe settings up to 4.4GHz which is like 5.7K PPD (155Watt)   Or are you waiting for other parts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

It's at 4 GHz now...  Gonna clock it higher tonight.


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool. Let me know if you need any pointers on settings. You can also hit the SB OC club, good info there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

Link me dude, I couldn't find it.


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Link me dude, I couldn't find it.



Had a different name 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137670


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, here goes nothing 

Are these temps okay?  I heard these CPU's can go up to about 80ºc safely, is this true?


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking good there. Max temps I've seen were high 75C+ during summer so yeah, that's safe to crunch on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

KieX said:


> Looking good there. Max temps I've seen were high 75C+ during summer so yeah, that's safe to crunch on



Awesome, I even got room for more.


----------



## KieX (Nov 23, 2011)

Never explored the 4.8GHz+ so yeah you got room to experiment. Crunching wise, 4.5/4.6 is the sweetspot of PPD/Watt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> Never explored the 4.8GHz+ so yeah you got room to experiment. Crunching wise, 4.5/4.6 is the sweetspot of PPD/Watt



I'll probably try higher and see, would be good for like a competition or something like that, but other than that I think 4.5 GHz is where it is staying.


----------



## BinaryMage (Nov 23, 2011)

Out of curiosity, who is Munkhtur? He joined the team yesterday, and according to Free-DC, has nearly 17 million points, of which a bit over a million are WCG. Didn't see anything in the team member welcome thread, so I thought I'd mention it here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Out of curiosity, who is Munkhtur? He joined the team yesterday, and according to Free-DC, has nearly 17 million points, of which a bit over a million are WCG. Didn't see anything in the team member welcome thread, so I thought I'd mention it here.



Seen him around here on TPU a lot, or at least someone with a similar user name, didn't see him join.  Missed it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 23, 2011)

Well let's hope to see him post here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well let's hope to see him post here



I can't find that username, but I swear there's someone on here by that username.


On another note, these K's are beasts!!!  Mine pumped out 5,883 points today alone.  The one in the middle is the 2600K as well, but the old Windows install that I had for about two days.  The last #'s are from the 1090T.  I want to see what the 2600K will do now at 4.5 GHz.


----------



## KieX (Nov 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Out of curiosity, who is Munkhtur? He joined the team yesterday, and according to Free-DC, has nearly 17 million points, of which a bit over a million are WCG. Didn't see anything in the team member welcome thread, so I thought I'd mention it here.



His TPU username is erasure. Pretty awesome going stats, eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> His TPU username is erasure. Pretty awesome going stats, eh?



Ah!  Yes, he was with us a while back, had some great #'s.  Would be nice if he indeed does post here and stop by.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 24, 2011)

Found out today I might get a bonus with the next paycheck. Maybe I'll be able to keep the CruncherX2 after all? 

I still have tons of plans for Lauren's and I's computers. We'll see what happens next month after I get paid.

CP I see you have 3 stars now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

That's awesome Randal, would be great if you could keep it. 

...and yes, I do.  I should end up with four once my average catches up.  My goal is five though.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 24, 2011)

What's your OC at on the 2600K? I've only gotten to mess with the low end Sandy bridge stuff at work and I'm dying to get a 2600K....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> What's your OC at on the 2600K? I've only gotten to mess with the low end Sandy bridge stuff at work and I'm dying to get a 2600K....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking good CP. 

What did you end up mounting the Hyper 212+ to?  The X6? Pent D?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looking good CP.
> 
> What did you end up mounting the Hyper 212+ to?  The X6? Pent D?



The X6. Running at 3.8 GHz, 1.408v, temps are around 48ºc.

These are the temps on the 2600K, very good temps.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 24, 2011)

The Hyper 212+ is a great cooler. I'm keeping mine around just in case. It has to be my fav bang for buck cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> The Hyper 212+ is a great cooler. I'm keeping mine around just in case. It has to be my fav bang for buck cooler.



Yes dude, for $25 it is the best money you can spend on cooling solution.  Not only that, but a good cooling solution.  It's not the cooler itself neither.  For $25 you get pretty much mounting hardware for any platform, the screws/brackets for another fan and all.  Can't beat that.


Speaking of the X6, it'll probably be sold soon, going to replace it with another 2600K most likely.  That should hopefully be good for about 12k to get me the fifth star.


----------



## KieX (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to our US members!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2011)

KieX said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our US members!



Same to you - Happy Thanksgiving TPU crunchers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

KieX said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our US members!



Thank you Dan!  Happy Thanksgiving to all of you who are celebrating it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

Guys, is anyone able to see their hosts in Free DC?  Mine have always been there, but are now not there.


----------



## KieX (Nov 24, 2011)

Nope, looks like that's not working at the moment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

KieX said:


> Nope, looks like that's not working at the moment.



Okay, thought it was something with me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

Guys, my stats will be low for a few updates.  Had some net issues, just got up and running again.  My first update was only 317 points.  Go figure.


----------



## Bow (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

They seem to be kicking in now.


----------



## KieX (Nov 26, 2011)

Just added a 2700K to the farm. In the end 3930K didn't really make sense cost wise. Running 4GHz for now but will OC when I find the time, hopefully be back in the 30K's in a couple days.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all....well I got a little lazy yesterday and didn't finish my overclock and I didn't want to run WCG with my CPU/NB voltage on auto. I did take care of it just now and I'm back to crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Woot two extra rigs online ^^^^^


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 27, 2011)

Heads up I'm going out so no updates from me.  Thanks again to CP for the last ones.


----------



## Bow (Nov 27, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Heads up I'm going out so no updates from me.  Thanks again to CP for the last ones.



Have a good time, be safe.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 27, 2011)

Aww screw it. No one wants the parts from the cruncherX2 so I threw it back together minus the Hyper212 plus and it's crunching along again.  I didn't spend much as I thought on presents anyways. 

Anyone got recommendations on a good low profile CPU cooler? I figure I'll still turn this into a HTPC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

I think Scythe does have some or if not thermal right 


As far as updates, I can only get them later, not home right now neither.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 27, 2011)

I was looking at this offering from evercool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks pretty good for the price.  Looked up any reviews to see how well it performs?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 27, 2011)

I read up on the i7 version on newegg, it's not well liked due to clearance issues. 

This cooler from Scythe doesn't look too shabby.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Aww screw it. No one wants the parts from the cruncherX2 so I threw it back together minus the Hyper212 plus and it's crunching along again.  I didn't spend much as I thought on presents anyways.
> 
> Anyone got recommendations on a good low profile CPU cooler? I figure I'll still turn this into a HTPC.


FrostyTech has good reviews.

Maybe cp was talking about the kozuti


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> FrostyTech has good reviews.
> 
> Maybe cp was talking about the kozuti



I really didn't have a particular cooler in mind, but I know that they do sell a few.  That one looks pretty good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2011)

Given my current living condition I dont have any rite to post here, other to tell everyone how amazing of a job they are doing. However over the past 24 ours i decided I simply couldnt hold it in and that this was the best place to be heard.

Dear CP,

You log in and out of AIM so often I think im starting to get burn in on my LCD monitor.

Love always,
-Solaris


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Given my current living condition I dont have any rite to post here, other to tell everyone how amazing of a job they are doing. However over the past 24 ours i decided I simply couldnt hold it in and that this was the best place to be heard.
> 
> Dear CP,
> 
> ...



Really?  I don't log off at all, and my computer doesn't go to sleep or anything...


Anyhow, thank you very much for your kind words Solaris.   We are doing the best we can.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2011)

I feel like an idiot! I left my cruncher working over the holidays but I checked my PPD yesterday and it was 200!!! I was like WTF!!! Come to find out, I left the ethernet disabled on my cruncher so It couldnt find more projects FML!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I feel like an idiot! I left my cruncher working over the holidays but I checked my PPD yesterday and it was 200!!! I was like WTF!!! Come to find out, I left the ethernet disabled on my cruncher so It couldnt find more projects FML!



Damn, bummer!  Hate it when I overlook things like that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay so I tried to push my northbridge and FSB higher while keeping CPU and RAM speeds the way I had them and apparently my rig didn't like it and got huge error in boinc and other programs. So I went back to my tried trusted and true overclock and restarted boinc and look how many WU's they sent me!!!!!  (That is all you can see, there is a scroll bar too!!!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

You know what that means?  CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know what that means?  CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!



That's what I thought!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

I maybe in the market for a 2600K soon, IF anyone has an extra chip laying around I may trade you my sig combo (with maybe 2GB stick depending on chip im offered) for your bare 2600K chip.

My wife is picking me up a ASROCK Pro3-M Z68 board!


My Low voltage clocking I7 920 would make someone a GOOD cruncher!


----------



## KieX (Nov 30, 2011)

January/February I may need to scale down my farm. If so there will be a few 2600K's going round for a nice price.

EDIT: Depends on a lot things, mainly whether I pass my work probation or not at the end of December... then how much a new place is gonna cost me. 2012 is going to be a rocky ride.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> January/February I may need to scale down my farm. If so there will be a few 2600K's going round for a nice price.
> 
> EDIT: Depends on a lot things, mainly whether I pass my work probation or not at the end of December... then how much a new place is gonna cost me. 2012 is going to be a rocky ride.



Definitely keep us posted and let us know if we can help in anyway.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 30, 2011)

Got the CruncherX2 into a case today, which seems to have improved temps. o.0 I think where I was keeping the tech bench prevented warm air from escaping properly. 

Anyways, until I get a better cooler for it will only be crunching at 80%


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I maybe in the market for a 2600K soon, IF anyone has an extra chip laying around I may trade you my sig combo (with maybe 2GB stick depending on chip im offered) for your bare 2600K chip.
> 
> My wife is picking me up a ASROCK Pro3-M Z68 board!
> 
> ...



Well if you do end up parting out that rig Brandon I would be very interested in the x58 i7 920

Or I am looking for a x58 i7 of some sort very, very soon if anyone has an extra they wish to sell.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> January/February I may need to scale down my farm. If so there will be a few 2600K's going round for a nice price.
> 
> EDIT: Depends on a lot things, mainly whether I pass my work probation or not at the end of December... then how much a new place is gonna cost me. 2012 is going to be a rocky ride.


Good luck dude.  You're probably safe though right?  I don't know how it is where you are, but generally they can you before the end of your probation if they don't like you.


----------



## KieX (Nov 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Good luck dude.  You're probably safe though right?  I don't know how it is where you are, but generally they can you before the end of your probation if they don't like you.



One thing I've learnt about business is that you should assume nothing and prepare for everything. Perhaps I'm being overly cautious but rather that than find myself stuck in a rut for not planning ahead properly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well if you do end up parting out that rig Brandon I would be very interested in the x58 i7 920
> 
> Or I am looking for a x58 i7 of some sort very, very soon if anyone has an extra they wish to sell.



I probably wont part out so if i dont find someone that wants to trade I guess I will have to send my wifes christmas present back to newegg


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I probably wont part out so if i dont find someone that wants to trade I guess I will have to send my wifes christmas present back to newegg



If you don't find someone willing to do a trade, you could part the mobo, chip, and ram out for enough to grab a 2600 though. Just a thought. 

I think it will be kind of tough to find someone that wants to basically downgrade. Of course there may be a few that have extra 2600's around and would like to get a full combo. 
Good luck none the less man.


Edit: Hey Brandon, check with Audituner man. I just seen that he has a 2600 for sale man. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155872


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> If you don't find someone willing to do a trade, you could part the mobo, chip, and ram out for enough to grab a 2600 though. Just a thought.
> 
> I think it will be kind of tough to find someone that wants to basically downgrade. Of course there may be a few that have extra 2600's around and would like to get a full combo.
> Good luck none the less man.
> ...



I dont expect anyone to downgrade, I know alot of these benchers have a handfull of chips that would love to trade just bare chip for a X58 combo (CPU, Motherboard, 1 stick ram)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well its now offical! I have a Z68 board on the way! Now to get the X58 combo up for trade on TPU when I get home for pictures.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope you can figure it out soon bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hope you can figure it out soon bro.



I just got offered a 2500K but I really want a 2600K, I am going to hold out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2011)

i wonder how Ion is doing, also blkhogan. been way too long since we heard from them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

ION is pretty much a lost case, can't get in touch with him.  blkhogan, has anyone heard from him?


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Peeps.   I just joined your team yesterday.  I hope you guys have room for one more wcg cruncher.    My old team just sort of imploded a few months ago, granted it was a small team, but it just didn't seem to be any fun with me being the only cruncher that was still crunching wcg.  ....... so..  Hello


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard!  There's a great group of people here and in the Folding section, if you have any questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll have to admit, I saw the little blurp about TPU on the stats page at Free DC (a stats site I use)  and after that I did lurk on your forum for a few days before I decided to join up with you guys.   It seems so strange to see crunchers interacting with each other.   My old team only chatted on AO...hell IM ....    Ithink I could be happy here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

Zachary85 said:


> I'll have to admit, I saw the little blurp about TPU on the stats page at Free DC (a stats site I use)  and after that I did lurk on your forum for a few days before I decided to join up with you guys.   It seems so strange to see crunchers interacting with each other.   My old team only chatted on AO...hell IM ....    Ithink I could be happy here.



Stick around, this place is hella fun.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2011)

its a family, we take care of eachother, true story


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome! Make this place a home


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

^


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 1, 2011)

+1 to the above. We're glad to have you!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome Zach!!!!!!

We are a bunch of clowns and try to have a good time. I am not sure if your aware, however Chicken Patty is our team captain and is an awesome person and captain!! We sure hope ya kick off your shoes and stay awhile.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

With these nice and warm welcomes, I think he will stick around. 

Thanks Stinger.


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 1, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Welcome Zach!!!!!!
> We sure hope ya kick off your shoes and stay awhile.



Hahah, you may live to regret saying that ......  I think I'll do you all a favor and leave my shoes on for now


----------



## HammerON (Dec 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just got offered a 2500K but I really want a 2600K, I am going to hold out



I would hold out for the 2600K as it has hyper-threading
More threads for crunching power



Zachary85 said:


> Hi Peeps.   I just joined your team yesterday.  I hope you guys have room for one more wcg cruncher.    My old team just sort of imploded a few months ago, granted it was a small team, but it just didn't seem to be any fun with me being the only cruncher that was still crunching wcg.  ....... so..  Hello



Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I would hold out for the 2600K as it has hyper-threading
> More threads for crunching power



A core with hyperthreading vs. a core without is about a 30% performance increase. Not huge, but significant. I agree with Hammer, though, your combo is worth a 2600k, hold out.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 1, 2011)

Zachary85 said:


> Hi Peeps.   I just joined your team yesterday.  I hope you guys have room for one more wcg cruncher.    My old team just sort of imploded a few months ago, granted it was a small team, but it just didn't seem to be any fun with me being the only cruncher that was still crunching wcg.  ....... so..  Hello





Zachary85 said:


> Hahah, you may live to regret saying that ......  I think I'll do you all a favor and leave my shoes on for now




No no no no no no!!!!! I demand you take your shoes off!!! I have a foot fetish! 


EDIT: Oh and welcome Zach.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> No no no no no no!!!!! I demand you take your shoes off!!! I have a foot fetish!



Hench me saying we are all "clowns." 

Of course Chaotic is the clown captain...........


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 1, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Hench me saying we are all "clowns."
> 
> Of course Chaotic is the clown captain...........



I've seen other forums and...well, TPU was a fit for me. I registered for an opinion on my first major build, not only did I get excellent advice but I also got a warm welcome. Here it's all about technology and fun. I love TPU  @stinger >


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The board my wife picked up!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2011)

a floppy connector? srsly? 

anyway, you'll be happy with SB


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> a floppy connector? srsly?
> 
> anyway, you'll be happy with SB



I thought that as well, I would rather have a spare IDE instead of floppy personally.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah if it HAS to be a old connector i''d take IDE any day


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is one of the better mATX boards, I would have to say though that the ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z would be the best of the mATX 1155 board.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2011)

the p8p67m-pro is a VERY good board aswell, it almost matches MIV Gene


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

The color scheme of that board is awesome.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2011)

So I'm thinking about getting this server mobo and processors to use here. But I just don't know if I have the room. I think my max crunchers is 3. So I wanted to give anyone here at tpu first pick on it. 

It's a Supermicro motherboard X6DH3-G3 with 2 intel Xeon Nocona CPUs, 2GB DDR2 ECC Ram, and 2 copper intel heatsinks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> So I'm thinking about getting this server mobo and processors to use here. But I just don't know if I have the room. I think my max crunchers is 3. So I wanted to give anyone here at tpu first pick on it.
> 
> It's a Supermicro motherboard X6DH3-G3 with 2 intel Xeon Nocona CPUs, 2GB DDR2 ECC Ram, and 2 copper intel heatsinks.



You getting rid of that?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, I just don't have space for it. I'm pretty sure this thing would make a decent home server. Maybe even a pretty good cruncher. (Both CPU's have Hyper Threading from what I've read.) 

I don't have the case or anything like that thou. It's just the mobo, heatsinks, cpus, and ram.

Edit- Well I also have the connectors for the built in RAID card for 6 Sata drives.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

These are single cores with HTT right?  Have any idea what kinda PPD they'd put out?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, they are the single cores with HTT. I'd expect something along the lines of whatever a X3 would put out. But that's just a guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, they are the single cores with HTT. I'd expect something along the lines of whatever a X3 would put out. But that's just a guess.



Shoot me a PM with the price you want to let it go for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Got no power fellas.  So I think I'm just gonna open the windows and hit the sack.  Gotta work in the AM.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 5, 2011)

So I got paid today and made a bit of a newegg order. 







Don't mind the cheap headset or the MX-2. Just some random tidbits I needed.  Next month I plan to order a new mobo and DDR3 RAM. It's nice when you get a bonus. It really is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> So I got paid today and made a bit of a newegg order.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111205/neweggorder.jpg
> ...



Awesome bro!  I was eyeballing one of those Silverstone cases the other day, for some reason I just felt like buying one.  But I ended up getting the NZXT case from Peet.    Great little build so far.  Any particular RAM/Board you have your eyes on?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 6, 2011)

That is the case Lauren choose for her new case. 

The X6 is for my rig, and the mobo and ram I was looking at were these. 

MSI 990XA-GD55 AM3+ AMD 990X SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AT...

CORSAIR XMS 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> That is the case Lauren choose for her new case.
> 
> The X6 is for my rig, and the mobo and ram I was looking at were these.
> 
> ...



Good choice, I personally have never owned an MSI board, only a socket AM2 one way back in the days when I knew nothing about PC's.    But I haven't heard anything bad about them.  So I think as far a board you are okay.  As far as RAM as good as that kit is, I just got a CL8 RipjawsX kit from G.Skill for like $64 shipped 2x4GB as well.  Bro I absolutely love this RAM and without any effort, they run at 1866 MHz.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a MSI guy. We use Asus at work thou. 

I've had good luck with Corsair and G.Skill ram, but I'm going with a bit of a Corsair theme here.

I will also be putting the Athlon X2 up for sale here in a few days. I'd love to build a 4th cruncher but I just can't. I might have to downsize how many PCs I have in general. So it might just end up being My PC, Lauren's PC and the laptop. But we'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm a MSI guy. We use Asus at work thou.
> 
> I've had good luck with Corsair and G.Skill ram, but I'm going with a bit of a Corsair theme here.
> 
> I will also be putting the Athlon X2 up for sale here in a few days. I'd love to build a 4th cruncher but I just can't. I might have to downsize how many PCs I have in general. So it might just end up being My PC, Lauren's PC and the laptop. But we'll see.



I'm currently at two crunchers, my next step is to replace the 1090T with a 2600K cruncher.  This way I should easily be in the 10k PPD area, and then depending on how it goes with the heat and space, I might add a 3rd cruncher.  But I definitely can't do more than that because I don't have the space.  

Speaking of boards though, I have had great luck with ASUS boards on AMD systems.  I got 3.6 GHz on air out of my Phenom 9850 on a TT Big Water setup.  Crappy WC'ing if you ask me but the ASUS M3A79-MVP Deluxe board helped me out big time, since them I've fallen in love with ASUS.  Even on my 2600K rig, it's amazing!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, I have to say they work well but I prefer the way MSI's Bios is. Most of the Asus boards I've dealt with are a bit tricky to get to some settings. That and I hate that case intrusion BS.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2011)

MSI's are very good boards! As for the case intrusion on Asus boards; it can be shut down in the bios Ed.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 6, 2011)

I know it can. But every time I deal with one it's on by default. Which is a pain.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks good Radical,  Glad to see you still like to rip rigs apart every other week.   Me as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Got my board in the mail! Struck a deal with a 2600K!! ships out monday!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2011)

@Brandon Have fun with the new chip.  the sandy line is not like the old chips.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 6, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Looks good Radical,  Glad to see you still like to rip rigs apart every other week.   Me as well.



Yeah, I just can't help it. My computer is never "complete". Always a work in progress.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got my board in the mail! Struck a deal with a 2600K!! ships out monday!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111205/z68.jpg



  That's awesome dude, you'll love the 2600K.  It's a crunching powerhouse my friend!



Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I just can't help it. My computer is never "complete". Always a work in progress.



I feel the same way at times bro.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 9, 2011)

Got my 1055T into my main rig and had it crunching last night. Also got Lauren's rig into a new case and put my 945 in her computer. Transferred the "CruncherX2" into her old case and installed the Older Phenom and now it won't post and gets stuck in a booting cycle. I'll get it figured out after work today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)

Keep us posted dude.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 9, 2011)

Will do. I'm pretty sure it was something stupid like leaving the 4 pin mobo connector unplugged or something. I was just too sleepy to deal with it last night. It was 6 PM when UPS showed up and I didn't get done working on computers until midnight. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)

I feel ya man, give it another go today when you are a bit more rested.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I feel ya man, give it another go today when you are a bit more rested.



It'll be refreshing after having to deal with people's slow Dell P4's all day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)

LOL.  Thank god At least the PC's at work are quick.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 9, 2011)

Our work computers are fine. Most are C2Qs, or i7-870s. One is a Phenom II X4. It's just that most of the customers in our area are still holding on to their POS Dell P4s from the early 2000's. 

It's nice to finally get some of them to purchase new SB i5's thou. They are always happy with their new machines.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)

We have C2D E8400's with 2x2GB of RAM.  80GB raptors


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice. Yeah our machines are all kinda different. Most of them have 2x2 GB or 2 x 4 GB. As for HDDs, they can be just about anything. Lol.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey gang.  My numbers will be down this weekend.  I now have a FX 8150 and a H100 to go with it.  The 955b was in the the 990fXa-UD7 but after a bios update it will go back home into the M4A785-m.  I also got 4x4 vengeancelp for the new cruncher.  I think I may be the first crunching with this chip so a few days at stock and then just let me play.

I'm going too that place again so updates are open.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my 2600K!!! Im on it right now installing drivers! It took my raid 0 from the x58 like a BOSS!

I will be posting pictures soon as I do some clean up. At the moment I am running 2GB Gskill Ripjaw but I have 2x2GB Gskill ripjaw on the way!


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got my 2600K!!! Im on it right now installing drivers! It took my raid 0 from the x58 like a BOSS!
> 
> I will be posting pictures soon as I do some clean up. At the moment I am running 2GB Gskill Ripjaw but I have 2x2GB Gskill ripjaw on the way!





 Dang, I want a 2600K system of my own for my main home PC ..... but it will have to wait, I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2011)

@Brandon Congrats


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 10, 2011)

Figured it out. The motherboard I won in the contest doesn't support CPUs over 95W. Which means this Phenom 9750 won't post because of that. So I tossed the Athlon X2 back in for now. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Figured it out. The motherboard I won in the contest doesn't support CPUs over 95W. Which means this Phenom 9750 won't post because of that. So I tossed the Athlon X2 back in for now. :shadedshu



Damn, anything you can think of to fix that?  Wish I had a board to trade you or something.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 10, 2011)

There's two things I can do really. 

I can sell the Athlon X2 and the Phenom X4 and then buy a new 95W X4, or I can sell the Athlon X2 and the current mobo and buy a better motherboard. But If I'm going to do that I might as well sell the DDR2 and go with a newer board with DDR3. I plan on doing that with my main rig as well...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> There's two things I can do really.
> 
> I can sell the Athlon X2 and the Phenom X4 and then buy a new 95W X4, or I can sell the Athlon X2 and the current mobo and buy a better motherboard. But If I'm going to do that I might as well sell the DDR2 and go with a newer board with DDR3. I plan on doing that with my main rig as well...



Yeah, if possible go with the DDR3 option.  DDR2 just seems out of it already.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyways, anyone have a spare mobo handy then? I'd rather buy one from a TPUer than Newegg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyways, anyone have a spare mobo handy then? I'd rather buy one from a TPUer than Newegg.



Not here dude


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyways, anyone have a spare mobo handy then? I'd rather buy one from a TPUer than Newegg.



Damn man, nothing that accepts DDR3 at the moment. Only one I have is a matx that takes DDR2.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm having problems with the new FX8150.  The problem is with boinic ,  it just will not access Internet.  I keep getting certifacate errors.  Did a fresh install,  updated to version 6.10.58.

As far as CPUID Hardware Monitor says I have a FX-8130 and not the FX-8150 I payed for.  CPU-Z reports a FX-8150


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 11, 2011)

That's just strange. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I'm having problems with the new FX8150.  The problem is with boinic ,  it just will not access Internet.  I keep getting certifacate errors.  Did a fresh install,  updated to version 6.10.58.
> 
> As far as CPUID Hardware Monitor says I have a FX-8130 and not the FX-8150 I payed for.  CPU-Z reports a FX-8150



try an older version of boinc

usually works

for the chip, only way to be sure is to look at the chip it self


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 11, 2011)

I keep getting this.







This is the 3'rd version of Boinic I have tried.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Only thing I can recommend at this point as far as BOINC is to try an older version.  The date/time is set correct on the PC?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Only thing I can recommend at this point as far as BOINC is to try an older version.  The date/time is set correct on the PC?



THX CP.  Fixed the date/time.






Now just have to put the 955 back into the M4A785-M and find a hard drive and power supply in my junk room.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> THX CP.  Fixed the date/time.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111211/Capture597.png
> 
> Now just have to put the 955 back into the M4A785-M and find a hard drive and power supply in my junk room.



Common thing that is overlooked, has happened to me before multiple times.  .  I don't have any hardware laying around this time.  Actually have everything in use.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not sure why but my numbers have dropped drastically in the last few days any idea why?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm getting alot of work units that take 10 plus hours.  If you are also,  it would cut down on the amount you report every day.


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I'm getting alot of work units that take 10 plus hours.  If you are also,  it would cut down on the amount you report every day.



That shouldn't change the point numbers, though...


----------



## KieX (Dec 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm not sure why but my numbers have dropped drastically in the last few days any idea why?



Asuming nothing has changed on your computer recently I'd say start with running the BOINC CPU benchmark again, as that forms part of how points are calculated. I normally do that whenever I notice a dip on a rig's output and seems to work.



BinaryMage said:


> That shouldn't change the point numbers, though...



They do try to balance the points/time but in reality there are some projects which run more efficiently than others. My farm can fluctuate from 26K to 34K depending on projects (i cycle through them nowadays)


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> Asuming nothing has changed on your computer recently I'd say start with running the BOINC CPU benchmark again, as that forms part of how points are calculated. I normally do that whenever I notice a dip on a rig's output and seems to work.
> 
> They do try to balance the points/time but in reality there are some projects which run more efficiently than others. My farm can fluctuate from 26K to 34K depending on projects (i cycle through them nowadays)



Very true. Chaotic stated a drastic drop, which led me to believe more than could be caused by switching projects, but you could be right. I would suggest going through this order until the problem is fixed:

1. Check Free-DC machine stats to figure out which computer is causing the drop.
2. Check BOINC log. (Advanced->Event Log or Ctrl-Shift-E) Look for error messages or other strange notifications.
3. Check projects on the WCG site. I'd suggest running multiple ones, single projects can run out of work occasionally.
4. Reboot your cruncher.
5. Rebenchmark CPU from within BOINC.
6. Reset the project from within BOINC.
7. Reinstall BOINC.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> Asuming nothing has changed on your computer recently I'd say start with running the BOINC CPU benchmark again, as that forms part of how points are calculated. I normally do that whenever I notice a dip on a rig's output and seems to work.
> 
> 
> 
> They do try to balance the points/time but in reality there are some projects which run more efficiently than others. My farm can fluctuate from 26K to 34K depending on projects (i cycle through them nowadays)





BinaryMage said:


> Very true. Chaotic stated a drastic drop, which led me to believe more than could be caused by switching projects, but you could be right. I would suggest going through this order until the problem is fixed:
> 
> 1. Check Free-DC machine stats to figure out which computer is causing the drop.
> 2. Check BOINC log. (Advanced->Event Log or Ctrl-Shift-E) Look for error messages or other strange notifications.
> ...



Thanks guys.  I think running the bench's is a good idea. I'l try that first then I'll try the 7 step program.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 15, 2011)

It's looking better already


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

My PPD has slowed down due to my athlon was not stable at 3.6Ghz and constantly rebooting at work. I have set it back to stock and its crunching along on all 4 cores but with a slightly lower PPD. I will try to get it back close to 3.6Ghz stable when I get a change.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 15, 2011)

Stock is better than nothing.  

I ended up not taking the CruncherX2 to work, it's still sitting here taking up space and heating my room.  

If anyone has a 95W X4 cpu that'll work in it, let me know. I'm currently on the market for one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Stock is better than nothing.
> 
> I ended up not taking the CruncherX2 to work, it's still sitting here taking up space and heating my room.
> 
> If anyone has a 95W X4 cpu that'll work in it, let me know. I'm currently on the market for one.



Mine is happily crunching away under my work desk 

I game on it sometimes at lunch but most of the time it crunches


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, I plan on moving it to work soon, but I'll have to hook up a KVM switch as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yea we had a box of IOgear Miniview Symphony switches here at work so thats what I am using


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 15, 2011)

We have some at work as well. I'm just busy with so much company stuff lately. We have to help a big client move their whole company's network to a new building. So I'm short on time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm gonna be ordering my waterblock for the 1090T cruncher tonight.  Need to get it running again!


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, for once I've run into a little bit of good luck.    One of my co-workers asked me if I wanted their old computer for parts.  It was dead and they didn't want to put any money into it.  I offered to fix it for her, but she said they'd already bought a new PC and they didn't want or need the old one.     Turned out to be a generic (local pc store) 2.5ghz core2 Quad machine ....... with a dead power supply.   Replaced two capacitors in the psu and it's up and crunching for me. 

 Then yesterday on my way to work, I noticed a laptop sitting on top of a garbage can with a sign that said "free if you want it", so I pulled over and picked it up.  A nice core2 duo with a dead power unit.   Turns out I had a compatable power adapter in my "spare\left over" parts box .... and the laptop came back to life.  The touch pad is dead, but an external mouse works just fine.  Works just fine for a cruncher once it's set up. 

Now if I could only win the lottery ..


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 15, 2011)

If your feeling lucky, you and all the other members should sign up for THIS.


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, I just entered it.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks F150!!! I entered as well!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2011)

Holy crap Zachary that's some amazing luck!   


;...and thanks F150


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 16, 2011)

Zachary85 said:


> Now if I could only win the lottery ..







I just bought myself a 90Gb Corsair SSD today!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 16, 2011)

I brought the CruncherX2 to work today and hooked it up with a KVM to my main workstation area. So I can check on it during the day with ease.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I brought the CruncherX2 to work today and hooked it up with a KVM to my main workstation area. So I can check on it during the day with ease.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 17, 2011)

sorry guys and gals I been busy setting up my new SSD Ièll be back on track soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> sorry guys and gals I been busy setting up my new SSD Ièll be back on track soon!



How you like the new SSD?


----------



## KieX (Dec 19, 2011)

Today is my 2nd Anniversary crunching with TPU. 

Big thank you to everyone in the team, it's been fun!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 19, 2011)

38 years worth of crunching.


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 19, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> 38 years worth of crunching.



Indeed. Compared to KieX's crunching prowess, FTL neutrinos are old news.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> How you like the new SSD?



It is awesome!!!

I'd like to find more info on how to optimize it though. I know It came with the latest FW (V 1.3.3) and the random shutdowns stopped as soon as my OS updated to SP1 so all is good.

does anyone have experience with getting the most out of an SSD?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It is awesome!!!
> 
> I'd like to find more info on how to optimize it though. I know It came with the latest FW (V 1.3.3) and the random shutdowns stopped as soon as my OS updated to SP1 so all is good.
> 
> does anyone have experience with getting the most out of an SSD?



I used a guide similar to this, huge difference!

http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f128/ssd-tweak-guide-236563/


----------



## KieX (Dec 19, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> 38 years worth of crunching.



You got 33, ain't doing bad yourself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2011)

17 years here.  Not that bad either.  That's 17 years of runtime in just under three years.


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2011)

and by all the powers combined:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2011)

KieX said:


> and by all the powers combined:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111220/Capture603.png



Now that my friend, is just nothing short of amazing times 2, times google, times microsoft!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 21, 2011)

KieX said:


> and by all the powers combined:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111220/Capture603.png





Chicken Patty said:


> Now that my friend, is just nothing short of amazing times 2, times google, times microsoft!



++++++111111 that is just amazing!!!! 1447 years

And ranked #36.......My god team, we are just amazing!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I used a guide similar to this, huge difference!
> 
> http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f128/ssd-tweak-guide-236563/




So I followed that guide and it didn't make a huge difference in my read and write speeds....scores in ATTO and Crystalmark improved marginally. I guess I might have had higher expectations...however I do realize that it will maintain those speeds instead of degrading over time from what I read.

Thanks again CP


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2011)

there is a limit to how much speed you can get out of one ssd on 1 sata port

when i had my 2 corsair force 60gigs, i did around 800mb sec i read and write  and that was in raid0

so if you want those insane numbers, you need 2 or more ssd's, and a good controller card  then your numbers will explode


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2011)

For some reason, after the tweaks, mine ran a lot better.  I don't know as far as #'s, but it just felt much snappier and faster.  Plus the additional freed space was nice.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 24, 2011)

The Cruncher X2 has been down since I ended up bringing it home. At this point if my stuff in my sale thread ends up selling then I can keep the Cruncher.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2011)

In Fact, with modern SSDs, write thrashing is nearly unimportant... my old indilinx drive was veeeeery fragile when anything besides the OS itself did writes to it 
(and even that killed it in under a year, 2 times. im currently with the third one down to 47%).

My Vertex 3 128gb didnt loose even a single percent of durability and lifetime in SSDlife, with the same amount of writes, that wrecked down my indilinx 32gb to about 47% (1500gb write), and that, with the Vertex writing the same amount of data in a fifth of the time (over a course of a few months)

I dont even move the temp folders and the firefox caches etc to other drives anymore, i just turned off prefetch and superfetch,and indexing (i use "Everything".... Much better and faster than the vanilla Windows crap)
and i got absolutely no problem till now, even run a few games off it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 24, 2011)

Got the X2 hooked up and crunching again.


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2011)

Got myself an i7 3930K and P9X79Pro today to make a new christmas cruncher. Already got cheap H100, SSD and RAM beforehand so was oh so happy that I had everything... then I got home and I realised I sold all my spare PSU's :shadedshu 

It'll make a nice desk ornament until boxing day though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2011)

KieX said:


> Got myself an i7 3930K and P9X79Pro today to make a new christmas cruncher. Already got cheap H100, SSD and RAM beforehand so was oh so happy that I had everything... then I got home and I realised I sold all my spare PSU's :shadedshu
> 
> It'll make a nice desk ornament until boxing day though



Damn dude, that happened to my buddy the one I sold the 1090T to.  He went to Tiger Direct, bought everything.  He gets to my house and starts to show me the stuff and I'm like "Hey, do you have a spare PSU at home or something?"  He answered "no", so that's when it hit him that he never bought one.   It happens dude.

Anymore 2600K's for sale by any chance?


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn dude, that happened to my buddy the one I sold the 1090T to.  He went to Tiger Direct, bought everything.  He gets to my house and starts to show me the stuff and I'm like "Hey, do you have a spare PSU at home or something?"  He answered "no", so that's when it hit him that he never bought one.   It happens dude.
> 
> Anymore 2600K's for sale by any chance?



Simple mistake, but always a big one lol. I've taken one of the 2600K offline to setup the 3930K for now. 4 extra threads instead of 12, but it'll do until i can get a PSU.

Looks like it's certain I'll keep my job, so at the moment I won't be looking to downsize anymore. Think I'll carry on until Ivy Bridge arrives and that'll be a straight CPU swap. Also looking for a new place, so might even sell off the 2600K's before that. Will let you know


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 25, 2011)

Heads up.  I'm at my brothers so no update's from me.  Also my numbers will be down since I can't update all the rigs.  Also Mac computers suck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Heads up.  I'm at my brothers so no update's from me.  Also my numbers will be down since I can't update all the rigs.  Also Mac computers suck.



I'll try to get the updates tonight if I'm home.  Did I mention I love long weekends?


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 26, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Heads up.  I'm at my brothers so no update's from me.  Also my numbers will be down since I can't update all the rigs.  Also Mac computers suck.



Gee, talk about taking all the fun out of stealing your slice of the TPU pie ...   But you do have a pretty good excuse .... Happy Holidays


----------



## KieX (Dec 27, 2011)

Finally got all the parts I needed, and setup all the computers. Just need to take the 3930K to my workplace and bring home the 2600K I have there.

Give or take a few days for validation, should start 2012 with more or less 38K PPD:
4x 2600K @ 4.5GHz
1x 2700K @ 4.6GHz
1x 3930K @ 4.5GHz
Total: 52 Threads ~ 1kW
(about 100$ a month to run)

It is likely I may put up one of the 2600K's up next year for the WCG contest


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 27, 2011)

kiex said:


> finally got all the parts i needed, and setup all the computers. Just need to take the 3930k to my workplace and bring home the 2600k i have there.
> 
> Give or take a few days for validation, should start 2012 with more or less 38k ppd:
> 4x 2600k @ 4.5ghz
> ...



omg....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2011)

Geez Dan, that's a great farm you got going there man.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2011)

he's got more processing power than some 3rd world countries lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> he's got more processing power than some 3rd world countries lol



 Probably true though


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 29, 2011)

freedc said:
			
		

> score	947,134



SO close! Can't wait to hit 1 mill thou.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2011)

Almost there!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2012)

How was everybodies new years?


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 2, 2012)

Too much beer and missed updating the rigs.  My numbers are allways up and down.:shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 2, 2012)

It happens Mike, no worries. Wish some of you guys were closer, we could have a TPU social drinking party or something.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2012)

well, at least we're all welcome at Kriej's place


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2012)

Would definitely be nice to have a social drinking party with you peeps.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 8, 2012)

I have some bad news.  Power just went up 60%. My work is slowing down for the winter.  As a result I'm pulling everything but the two intels.  I hope to be back at full steam later.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 8, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I have some bad news.  Power just went up 60%. My work is slowing down for the winter.  As a result I'm pulling everything but the two intels.  I hope to be back at full steam later.



 That is a bummer Mike! You have to do what you have to do bro! Hopefully things will pick up for you when spring arrives man. Keep us informed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I have some bad news.  Power just went up 60%. My work is slowing down for the winter.  As a result I'm pulling everything but the two intels.  I hope to be back at full steam later.



Damn dude, what a bad one.  ...and holy large increase from one day to another!   Do what you gotta do man, stick around!   Hope to have you back at full power soon man.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 9, 2012)

Got the CruncherX2 sold today to a family member, sadly he wouldn't crunch on it. It's okay thou since now I can build another PC with my soon to be old mobo/DDR2 and the Phenom 9750. Should be fun and I plan to keep it around if I can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got the CruncherX2 sold today to a family member, sadly he wouldn't crunch on it. It's okay thou since now I can build another PC with my soon to be old mobo/DDR2 and the Phenom 9750. Should be fun and I plan to keep it around if I can.



out with the old, in with the new


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn I just forgot, I disconnected my wireless at work today and forgot to reconnect it FML!! I guess I will loose a night of crunching


----------



## Bow (Jan 10, 2012)

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

Shit happens Brandon


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2012)

I put the i7-950 back together.  Apparently my memory is shit since I have it variously identified as either 930 or 950 and I think I've referred to it here as a 920.  C'est la morte.

Anyway, I had a Hydro 60 laying around so I slapped that on instead of the Tuniq tower that was on it and I'm going to oc the piss out of that sucker.  I need a heater in my office so I'm going to use this instead.  A tired joke, but no less true. 

It's running now but only at 2.8ghz.  I can only do shit in fits and starts, so it will probably take at least a few days.  Plus I have to be in court to kick some lawyer's ass in a couple of weeks.  So I need to prepare - you know, raw eggs, jogging 5 miles before 5am . . . . wait . . . fuck, I'm getting confused again.  

'Yo, who's the fat bitch up on the platform?  Oh, sorry your honor.'

Anyway, once I know it's all set up I'll move it and set up as headless.  My DVI KVM only has 2 ports.  I have a 4 port but it's VGA only and I'm not going back - oooohhhhhh, no, no, no.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I put the i7-950 back together.  Apparently my memory is shit since I have it variously identified as either 930 or 950 and I think I've referred to it here as a 920.  C'est la morte.
> 
> Anyway, I had a Hydro 60 laying around so I slapped that on instead of the Tuniq tower that was on it and I'm going to oc the piss out of that sucker.  I need a heater in my office so I'm going to use this instead.  A tired joke, but no less true.
> 
> ...



This post made my day!  

Anyhow, yes, crunchers serve great as heaters.  But I only have a 2600K, doesn't put out much heat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys please read this thread!  CRUNCH HARD!!!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158359


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys please read this thread!  CRUNCH HARD!!!!!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158359



Speaking of which! I just got the AMD back up today! Back to my 2100PPD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

an my output is back to normal as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Got the cruncher back OCed to 3.5ghz! Bring on the MORE PPD!


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the cruncher back OCed to 3.5ghz! Bring on the MORE PPD!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/crucheroc.png



 Looks like nice temps


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> Looks like nice temps



Those temps are all because of chicken patty! He gave me this cooler last year due to me needing one for a build and it still cools the hell out of some CPUs!


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2012)

Good coolers and PSU's tend to outlive everything else in the system (at least that's what I find). The megahalems I had from the i7 920 days are beautifully overkill for sandybridge now, will probably keep them through the Ivy Bridge updates  But yeah those temps are more or less what I've had at idle on almost every single Intel I've owned since the Q9550 days 

Props to Chicken Patty for always helping out


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry bout the low number lately...temps runnin high...got to clean and re-apply. I'll do it tomorrow then I should be back up there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad that the cooler is still helping Brandon!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay! All cleaned up squeaky clean, new tim applied almost perfectly and ready to go back 24/7!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like both Boinic and Free DC are down.  Glad I have 2.5 days of work units.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

Same here!


----------



## KieX (Jan 13, 2012)

My sister has made a surprise visit to the UK  My numbers will be down for weekend during her visit as I had to switch off 3x 2600K's so that she can sleep in that room 

Will pick up again on monday. Have a great weekend guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> My sister has made a surprise visit to the UK  My numbers will be down for weekend during her visit as I had to switch off 3x 2600K's so that she can sleep in that room
> 
> Will pick up again on monday. Have a great weekend guys



Saw that on your Facebook just now, hope you guys can chat and have a good time!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 14, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Looks like both Boinic and Free DC are down.  Glad I have 2.5 days of work units.



OMG true true, I have 12 units to report, 6 running and only 2 left to work on 



KieX said:


> My sister has made a surprise visit to the UK  My numbers will be down for weekend during her visit as I had to switch off 3x 2600K's so that she can sleep in that room
> 
> Will pick up again on monday. Have a great weekend guys



Hahaha that is funny Kiex. I hope you turn the airconditining off too! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Saw that on your Facebook just now, hope you guys can chat and have a good time!



You guys do FB???


----------



## Bow (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Bow (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like we are missing something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep, we both have a Facebook.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 15, 2012)

Grats to El Capitan for also being a Moderator on here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Grats to El Capitan for also being a Moderator on here



Likewise my friend!  Glad to be on board for the ride, should be fun!  


Okay, so here is the deal.  Everybody has to have at least 50k PPD by the end of January or all of you get BANNED!   Deal?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Likewise my friend!  Glad to be on board for the ride, should be fun!
> 
> 
> Okay, so here is the deal.  Everybody has to have at least 50k PPD by the end of January or all of you get BANNED!   Deal?



Dang so much for a contest, this just trumps it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 15, 2012)

So CP, just wire me the funds to build some 2600K rigs and I'll get right on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> So CP, just wire me the funds to build some 2600K rigs and I'll get right on it.



I never said anything about wiring any money.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 16, 2012)

Dam I think I need too ship all my rigs to Malta when the solar pannels get installed at BP's

Free DC is still down.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okay, so here is the deal.  Everybody has to have at least 50k PPD by the end of January or all of you get BANNED!   Deal?



Deal, count me in.  

Congrats on being a mod CP.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 16, 2012)

How did I miss that CP became a mod?
Congrats Dave


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Deal, count me in.
> 
> Congrats on being a mod CP.



You are the only member on our team that can say that right now.  Damn it, should I raise it to 100k?   

...and thanks.



mjkmike said:


> Dam I think I need too ship all my rigs to Malta when the solar pannels get installed at BP's
> 
> Free DC is still down.



Uhh, that would be nice.  In that case, I should build a few rigs then. 



HammerON said:


> How did I miss that CP became a mod?
> Congrats Dave


Just happened man, and thanks.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 16, 2012)

How does this efect Coffey and Pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

It's fine with me, as long as the caffeine is not excessive. . You know what I mean.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's fine with me, as long as the caffeine is not excessive. . You know what I mean.




Ooooooooooh!!! Look at the Royal Blue name CP is sporting now!!   

Congrats CP!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

Feels nice to be able to help around here after my contribution to this forum.  Feels I would say...    Rewarding.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 16, 2012)

It definitely adds value to the money you spent on hardware.


***Breaks out violin***>>> You guys helped me build my fist major build. CP and FullinFusion advised me on my first build....been a TPU Member ever since (ignore my uploads of my cats)

TPU Rocks and the forums are easy to navigate and the homepage kicks butt. I don't want to be a moderator though...too much responsibility for me. Plus I love banning peeps LOL

Nasty moderator I would be lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It definitely adds value to the money you spent on hardware.
> 
> 
> ***Breaks out violin***>>> You guys helped me build my fist major build. CP and FullinFusion advised me on my first build....been a TPU Member ever since (ignore my uploads of my cats)
> ...



It might just be what we need  

Naw, but yeah man this community is awesome bro, I've received help on here that I don't even get from people closer to me, it's amazing.  I love TPU, and I think my post count makes that pretty obvious.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

CP is my hero /END ALL THE THREADS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> CP is my hero /END ALL THE THREADS


----------



## Minhund (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello 

This is the place to say hello, just put a rig on WCG under team TPU?


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 17, 2012)

Minhund said:


> Hello
> 
> This is the place to say hello, just put a rig on WCG under team TPU?



Hi and Welcome to team TPU.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Hi and Welcome to team TPU.



Thanks 

92


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome, and 92???


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome, and 92???



It's a number you'll like


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It might just be what we need
> 
> Naw, but yeah man this community is awesome bro, I've received help on here that I don't even get from people closer to me, it's amazing.  I love TPU, and I think my post count makes that pretty obvious.



Hell ya for sure!!!

Your Avatar still gives me nightmares though!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 17, 2012)

@ Chaottic  would you mind taking over the post?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't mind at all MjMike....


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I don't mind at all MjMike....



Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hell ya for sure!!!
> 
> Your Avatar still gives me nightmares though!



What's wrong with my avatar?  It's a chicken patty in ketchup...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's wrong with my avatar?  It's a chicken patty in ketchup...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


>



Is the ketchup smeared...?    The one time I changed my avatar I forgot who, but someone actually made a thread with a poll and they voted it back.  So I can't remove it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is the ketchup smeared...?    The one time I changed my avatar I forgot who, but someone actually made a thread with a poll and they voted it back.  So I can't remove it



Hahaha I'm just kidding CP.....I would never get used to another avatar than the one you have... Wasn't it Full who made it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hahaha I'm just kidding CP.....I would never get used to another avatar than the one you have... Wasn't it Full who made it?



No, this one was made by fitseries3.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 17, 2012)

Free-DC is back up.  No more daily post from me, ChaoticAtmosphere once again has the job.

Big Thanks to Karl5275 for jumping on the team.  Jumping? no wait I meant hopping,  Oh shit forget the bunny ref soory about this but I'm a Big fan of Buffy.  Beer good, fire bad


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

I did this mornings but ChaoticAtmosphere can take back over. I just like to help out as much as I can even though im a low PPDer LOLZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Free-DC is back up.  No more daily post from me, ChaoticAtmosphere once again has the job.
> 
> Big Thanks to Karl5275 for jumping on the team.  Jumping? no wait I meant hopping,  Oh shit forget the bunny ref soory about this but I'm a Big fan of Buffy.  Beer good, fire bad



  thanks for the help dude!



brandonwh64 said:


> I did this mornings but ChaoticAtmosphere can take back over. I just like to help out as much as I can even though im a low PPDer LOLZ



Any contribution helps bro, no matter how little.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone her running WCG in Ubuntu?
I need som help


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2012)

Could be that Bogmali is doing it but have a look in the WCG forum http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32353_offset,0#358166

Edit: Just checked and Bogmali is a W7 guy but F150 is running Linux


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Send F150 a message Mydog, see if he can help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You guys do FB???



Yes we have FB

HERE is mine but if you send a FR make sure your TPU name is in the messege cause I will have no clue who you are and deny it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Woot, let's go SPAM FB!  

As weird as it sounds, I connect with peeps from TPU a lot on FB.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Could be that Bogmali is doing it but have a look in the WCG forum http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32353_offset,0#358166
> 
> Edit: Just checked and Bogmali is a W7 guy but F150 is running Linux



Nv mind I'm installing Win7 U. now, CPU's @4,4GHz during install and some SSD's so should be quick.


----------



## KieX (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome back Mydog 
There goes my lime pie.. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Yes we have FB
> 
> HERE is mine but if you send a FR make sure your TPU name is in the messege cause I will have no clue who you are and deny it.



Added!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 17, 2012)

Got the Lappy up and crunching again. Still having issues getting Bonic working on my workstation. I think it may have something to do with the fact we are on a domain.... I'll get it figured out.

The problem I'm having is that it installs, runs benchmarks, and then gets stuck downloading work from the server... Any ideas?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Date/time set right in windows?


----------



## KieX (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Date/time set right in windows?



This one has proven a good one many a times! If this ain't it, check the log and it will probably tell you what error messages there are.

One thing I've found with my 3930K that I use at work is that if you're part of a local domain everytime you login as a different user to the one used to install it you'll get a BOINC message "error connecting to service". But it should keep running the service if you check the Task Manager. Not sure if it's that? Like installed with admin and then logged in as yourself after.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 17, 2012)

Minhund said:


> Anyone her running WCG in Ubuntu?
> I need som help



If you didn't wipe the drive already, search for bionc manager in the Ubuntu Software Center.  That's where I found it.  I don't remember how I installed it though.  I think it did it on it's own.  As soon as I log in, bionc starts automatically.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes we have FB
> 
> HERE is mine but if you send a FR make sure your TPU name is in the messege cause I will have no clue who you are and deny it.



Well I have "Chaotic" as my middle name so you can't miss me


----------



## KieX (Jan 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well I have "Chaotic" as my middle name so you can't miss me



Err.. I see quite a few results. But all live in the UK.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you guys change the cc_config.xml file so that the boinc client uploads every task when it's finished?

@F150
Do you use Boinc Tasks?
And how many threads are you running on WCG?


----------



## KieX (Jan 17, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Do you guys change the cc_config.xml file so that the boinc client uploads every task when it's finished?
> 
> @F150
> Do you use Boinc Tasks?
> ...



We normally add the *<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>* line to upload completed tasks as they're finished. Windows auto-config here.

Boinc Tasks can be a pain imho. If you have the IP of your machines you can use the standard BOINC Manager and select: Advanced>Select Computer. Although you won't get the nice view from BoincTasks alerting you if anything has gone wrong with a cruncher.

BTW, your boinc tasks looks damn nice


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 18, 2012)

I just use the boinc manager, never tried boinc tasks.

As far as how many threads I run, all of them.  It's a total of 112 threads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Do you guys change the cc_config.xml file so that the boinc client uploads every task when it's finished?
> 
> @F150
> Do you use Boinc Tasks?
> ...



To report at the end of every task that finishes just run this.  Takes seconds and super easy to do. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## Mydog (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> To report at the end of every task that finishes just run this.  Takes seconds and super easy to do.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370



Kind of wrote one myself thats why I asked



> <cc_config>
> <log_flags>
> </log_flags>
> <options>
> ...



I just added the bold line, works perfect.

@F150
112 threads rocks
Boinc Task is not so hard to set up, I managed it

@Kiex
Same line I see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

You and F150 are going to rock!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 18, 2012)

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAACKKKKK   

finally got the build itch  Crunching on a Core i5 2400 and Folding on my 6870


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAACKKKKK
> 
> finally got the build itch  Crunching on a Core i5 2400 and Folding on my 6870



Welcome back dude!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Do you guys change the cc_config.xml file so that the boinc client uploads every task when it's finished?
> 
> @F150
> Do you use Boinc Tasks?
> ...


Not enouh currently



F150_Raptor said:


> I just use the boinc manager, never tried boinc tasks.
> 
> As far as how many threads I run, all of them.  It's a total of 112 threads.



Your two system's combined equal a true "Super Computer"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

Got to work this morning to find my cruncher froze on the windows desktop. It has ran all week 100% load @ 3.5GHz fine  I dont know what it could cause it to freeze.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Temps?  Does the A/C get shut off at night or something?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Temps?  Does the A/C get shut off at night or something?



It maybe something with the KVM switch. I might have not let the USB kick in.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 18, 2012)

Got a PSU and GPU on the way to get the HTPC/Cruncher X4 up. 

Thanks twilyth!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Keep us posted on your findings Brandon.

Great news Randal.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

Got my workstation at work crunching from 6PM-8AM.  

Should have the HTPC/CruncherX4 up and running tomorrow night...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my workstation at work crunching from 6PM-8AM.
> 
> Should have the HTPC/CruncherX4 up and running tomorrow night...



Thanks for your efforts Randal!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

Honestly crunching is so second nature for me I feel strange not installing Bonic on machine's I build at work.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like I burnt out the fan on my 5870.  The good news is I had a three year IPR on the card and now have a new 6950 iceQ X.  Any takers for the dirt3 code?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2012)

i could use the dirt3 code...i have the 1st 2 games  

on a thread related note, I'm averaging enuff work that i finally got my WCG badge back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, WCG is like fifth nature to me already LOL.  I see a computer idle and it makes me sick!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2012)

Ya, but my old Q9450 had a bum core that kept nagging at me temp wise, so i shut er down for a few months.  The 2400 tho, it crunches and games w/o ANY hiccups, so im more than happy to crunch again 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Ya, but my old Q9450 had a bum core that kept nagging at me temp wise, so i shut er down for a few months.  The 2400 tho, it crunches and games w/o ANY hiccups, so im more than happy to crunch again 24/7



Well, if you have your reasons then that's a different story.  I know a few people okay on money with rigs that can crunch and they don't.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, it's sad but some people are hard headed.  No matter how of how many times you explain something to them they still look at it iffy.  So I gave up, I'll just eventually build more rigs myself!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'm crunching on as many rigs as I can, still need to convince the in-laws to let me have their X3 crunch as well.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 19, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i could use the dirt3 code...i have the 1st 2 games
> 
> on a thread related note, I'm averaging enuff work that i finally got my WCG badge back



PM'ed with the code.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

I did get my friend to join with his 1090T.  He's pumped out just under 100K points for us thus far.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> PM'ed with the code.



Thanks a lot


----------



## Mydog (Jan 19, 2012)

Good to see so many dedicated people her
I tried to get the it-dep at my work to install WCG but everything is outsourced to HP and they say NO:shadedshu
Got 8 more cores coming online today but the last rig with the 3960X will not be on before Monday, it's LN2 time for it this weekend

Still need some code help to get Boinc to run in Ubuntu(Linux) so if anyone have the time and knowledge it will be much appreciated.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 19, 2012)

OK. After several weeks of crunching just my wifes office 1055T; my 2500k, FX-6100, and 555BE (unlocked to quad) will be back online this weekend. Time to get those numbers back up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

It looks like my Workstation has started turning in packets.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicka Chicka yeahhhh!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 20, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> OK. After several weeks of crunching just my wifes office 1055T, my 2500k, FX-6100, and 555BE (unlocked to quad) will be back online this weekend. Time to get those numbers back up.





Chicken Patty said:


> Great news!



2500k and FX-6100 are now running 100%, along with the 1055T. I'll have the unlocked 555BE
running 4 cores by Saturday. If I could find a cheap Thuban, I'd grab it and give another WCG team member the 555be. If anyone finds one cheap, LMK.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm building the CruncherX4 now, should have it crunching tonight. If not, tomorrow.

Edit: Looks like tomorrow, forgot to bring home a DVD drive and a power cord. d'oh!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for your efforts!  3 million here we come!!!!


----------



## Mydog (Jan 20, 2012)

Finally got the last 2600K running here but only on stock speed cause it crashes on all clocks above. I think it's either the mobo (P8P67-m PRO) or the CPU so I'm gonna test the CPU on another mobo tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been having lots of BSOD's lately.  Trying one last thing, if that doesn't work I'm going to have to shut down WCG and start testing components.  All started since I got my new RAM.  So I'll start by there.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've been having lots of BSOD's lately.  Trying one last thing, if that doesn't work I'm going to have to shut down WCG and start testing components.  All started since I got my new RAM.  So I'll start by there.



Memtest time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

Yea, that's next.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've been having lots of BSOD's lately.  Trying one last thing, if that doesn't work I'm going to have to shut down WCG and start testing components.  All started since I got my new RAM.  So I'll start by there.


Do you use Intel Burn Test?  If you set it on max and you don't BSOD, then it's not the memory or the CPU.  You need to terminate any background apps so you can give it more memory.  The problem with the max setting, especially if you have a lot of memory, is that it will smoke your CPU so you have to watch the temps.  I've noticed that a single run takes a lot longer the more memory you give it access to and as a result, it tends to push temps to their absolute max.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Do you use Intel Burn Test?  If you set it on max and you don't BSOD, then it's not the memory or the CPU.  You need to terminate any background apps so you can give it more memory.  The problem with the max setting, especially if you have a lot of memory, is that it will smoke your CPU so you have to watch the temps.  I've noticed that a single run takes a lot longer the more memory you give it access to and as a result, it tends to push temps to their absolute max.



No, I haven't tried IBT on it yet.  I did a standard run for the Gflops thread on here, but that wasn't long enough I'm sure.  It BSOD's like every two days.  I just dropped the clock because I think that since I'm running more RAM now the CPU might need a little bit more vcore to be stable.  So dropping the clock should fix the issue if that was the case.


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've been having lots of BSOD's lately.  Trying one last thing, if that doesn't work I'm going to have to shut down WCG and start testing components.  All started since I got my new RAM.  So I'll start by there.



Is that the P67? And what BSOD code?

Just because if it's 124, you should read this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> Is that the P67? And what BSOD code?
> 
> Just because if it's 124, you should read this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first



Awesome thread, going to read it right now and give the 4.5 GHz another go.


...and yes this is the combo I got from you Dan.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope you're using SB mem Patty cause I just discovered that my mATX doesn't like any old 1366/1156 mem, crashed in IBT with three different sets so I put in some G.Skill quad channel and it runs fine. Passing IBT max mem at 4,6GHz CPU and 2133mhz mem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

Mydog said:


> I hope you're using SB mem Patty cause I just discovered that my mATX doesn't like any old 1366/1156 mem, crashed in IBT with three different sets so I put in some G.Skill quad channel and it runs fine. Passing IBT max mem at 4,6GHz CPU and 2133mhz mem.



Yeah, my RAM Kit is designed for SB.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you guys have Spread Spectrum enabled or disabled?


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do you guys have Spread Spectrum enabled or disabled?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120120/Capture064.jpg



Spread spectrum disabled. Best thing is to go into BIOS and select the Load Optimized defaults. Then with that OCN guide should be able to reach a stable clock without 124. I had that combo on Auto OC, which is 4.4GHz.

I'm gonna find out what the Asus cover is, just in case you wanna RMA it for a new one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> Spread spectrum disabled. Best thing is to go into BIOS and select the Load Optimized defaults. Then with that OCN guide should be able to reach a stable clock without 124. I had that combo on Auto OC, which is 4.4GHz.
> 
> I'm gonna find out what the Asus cover is, just in case you wanna RMA it for a new one.



Thanks but I don't think that'll be necessary.

Ever since I got it from you I had it running at 4.5 GHz without an issue.  But I had made some tweaks once I got my new RAM trying to push the RAM and I don't think I saved my settings.  But I went ahead and made a few changes after reading the guide over at OCN so we'll see how it behaves now.  Running at this for now.


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks but I don't think that'll be necessary.
> 
> Ever since I got it from you I had it running at 4.5 GHz without an issue.  But I had made some tweaks once I got my new RAM trying to push the RAM and I don't think I saved my settings.  But I went ahead and made a few changes after reading the guide over at OCN so we'll see how it behaves now.  Running at this for now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120120/Capture065012.jpg



Cool you know how to find me if need be.

If it's with RAM settings, try raising the VCCIO a step or two as it could help. BSOD 124 is a pain with SB. The 2600K I had at work ran fine for 6 months before I got a 124 in the middle of a (*&%$!) presentation!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> Cool you know how to find me if need be.
> 
> If it's with RAM settings, try raising the VCCIO a step or two as it could help. BSOD 124 is a pain with SB. The 2600K I had at work ran fine for 6 months before I got a 124 in the middle of a (*&%$!) presentation!





After reading the guide and the thread over at OCN that was one of the few changes I made this last boot.  Raised VCCIO to 1.150v I believe it was.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, I haven't tried IBT on it yet.  I did a standard run for the Gflops thread on here, but that wasn't long enough I'm sure.  It BSOD's like every two days.  I just dropped the clock because I think that since I'm running more RAM now the CPU might need a little bit more vcore to be stable.  So dropping the clock should fix the issue if that was the case.



If your running more ram than before when it was stable, you need up the cpu vtt.  If your not comfortable with upping it any more or you have it maxed out at 1.45, raising the qpi pll will allow you to run a lower cpu vtt.  For most of my rigs, I set the vtt at 1.375 and raise the qpi pll until it stablizes itself.  IBT is good for checking stability and temps, but you always have to tweak some voltages here and there after running wcg or F@H.  They put the real stress on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> If your running more ram than before when it was stable, you need up the cpu vtt.  If your not comfortable with upping it any more or you have it maxed out at 1.45, raising the qpi pll will allow you to run a lower cpu vtt.  For most of my rigs, I set the vtt at 1.375 and raise the qpi pll until it stablizes itself.  IBT is good for checking stability and temps, but you always have to tweak some voltages here and there after running wcg or F@H.  They put the real stress on it.



Will definitely keep that in mind if I get another BSOD.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 21, 2012)

Got the HTPC built on the tech bench for now, just got done installing windows, about to install the rest of the drivers and Bonic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

the S775 board I received is not posting so I'm still crunching with the 2600K only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, even with the VTT and PLL changes, still got a BSOD, this time for 0x101.  So I added vcore and it passed 20 passes of IBT at very high settings.  Before I added the vcore it lasted about 20 seconds before I got the BSOD.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 21, 2012)

OMG!!! you guys make me want to go get a 2500K, even though i haven't paid of rmy current setup yet 

Seriously tho, im most likely going to drop an Ivy Bridge "K" series in this Z68 in the summer/fall.  And if by chance my mobo isn't supported, i'll grab a 2500K since the prices will be cheap as IB wil be for sale too.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you guys think I should push this one a little more?
Temps are low and the watercooling setup is overkill for just the CPU, 2x 360 rad + a 240 in a Lian Li Cube case. Case and all the WC stuff I got for "free" from a local webshop.
All I had to do was to document and photograf the build for them to use in their user manual, third setup I build for them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

Go for a bit more, even voltage is still good.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry I have not been around for the last week or so. My frigging internet was pretty much down. Ended up being the cable from the house to the pole. When it would get real cold out it would work fine, however once the wind came up or it warmed up it would shut down. I was surprised that the cable company was able to come today and fix the issue. They were not suppose to be here until Monday or Tuesday. 

None the less I am back.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well the Biostar board from Alex arrived *YES!!!* Im installing windows XP for now since I only have 512MB of ram and I should have it crunching tonight *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Mydog (Jan 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go for a bit more, even voltage is still good.



4,8 looks stable so far, I'm letting it run a few hours before I try higher.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2012)

Got the htpc/cruncher setup for the time being. Click below for more info.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2523523&postcount=19267


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Sorry I have not been around for the last week or so. My frigging internet was pretty much down. Ended up being the cable from the house to the pole. When it would get real cold out it would work fine, however once the wind came up or it warmed up it would shut down. I was surprised that the cable company was able to come today and fix the issue. They were not suppose to be here until Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> None the less I am back.



Glad you got it fixed man!  Nice to have ya back! 



Mydog said:


> 4,8 looks stable so far, I'm letting it run a few hours before I try higher.



Keep us posted.  



brandonwh64 said:


> Got the htpc/cruncher setup for the time being. Click below for more info.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2523523&postcount=19267



Saw it in the other thread, hope you get your new RAM soon dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well Checked last night and I will be getting aroun 600PPD extra with this HTPC. Once my new board from ASUS arrives, I may start looking for a quad (or if I get a board with ACC, a 550,555 unlockable chip)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well Checked last night and I will be getting aroun 600PPD extra with this HTPC. Once my new board from ASUS arrives, I may start looking for a quad (or if I get a board with ACC, a 550,555 unlockable chip)



I think I finally fixed my BSOD issue.  Been on and off because of it for the last few weeks.  Hoping to see my #'s stabilize.  So hopefully I'll be getting a few more PPD as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I finally fixed my BSOD issue.  Been on and off because of it for the last few weeks.  Hoping to see my #'s stabilize.  So hopefully I'll be getting a few more PPD as well.



Yea this PC runs great, after a night of 100% crunching there was no errors, I also played two movies last night using XBMC and it worked fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea this PC runs great, after a night of 100% crunching there was no errors, I also played two movies last night using XBMC and it worked fine.



You are planning on putting it in a case right?

I want to build something but I don't know what   HTPC sounds great but I also want to water cool my damn 2600K.  I've been spending too much money/time on my car, I'm having silicone withdrawals!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 22, 2012)

Yay, i earned a star back in the crunching badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Yay, i earned a star back in the crunching badge


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are planning on putting it in a case right?
> 
> I want to build something but I don't know what   HTPC sounds great but I also want to water cool my damn 2600K.  I've been spending too much money/time on my car, I'm having silicone withdrawals!



Yes, Thrill Kill is shipping my old HTPC case back to me monday I believe!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn. Nasty, nasty storms went through here early this morning. I think it took out at least my Asrock z68 board, and I don't know about the chip or anything else yet.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 23, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Damn. Nasty, nasty storms went through here early this morning. I think it took out at least my Asrock z68 board, and I don't know about the chip or anything else yet.



That sucks  Sorry to hear that. Did you have the system plugged into a surge protector?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn Paul, that always sucks dude! . Keep us posted.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2012)

HammerON said:


> That sucks  Sorry to hear that. Did you have the system plugged into a surge protector?



Yes, sure did. Surge protector is fine, so is the PSU, and the video card. Board is shot, and I don't know about the 2500K. We will see in a few days. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Damn Paul, that always sucks dude! . Keep us posted.



Yeah, sure does. Not happy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Yes, sure did. Surge protector is fine, so is the PSU, and the video card. Board is shot, and I don't know about the 2500K. We will see in a few days.



*Crosses fingers!*

On another note, CORSAIR accepted my RMA for my 2x2GB DDR2 sticks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Yay, i earned a star back in the crunching badge





Paulieg said:


> Yes, sure did. Surge protector is fine, so is the PSU, and the video card. Board is shot, and I don't know about the 2500K. We will see in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure does. Not happy.



I've lost about I would say two boards due to power outages.  Sucks man...



brandonwh64 said:


> *Crosses fingers!*
> 
> On another note, CORSAIR accepted my RMA for my 2x2GB DDR2 sticks!




Great news dude.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea Surge protectors only work for high spikes in voltage. What a person can do is, if you can afford it, is get a quality UPS. There are many different brands available. Usually local stores will carry them. 

And that is a real bummer Paul! Sorry to hear about that man. Hopefully the chip is okay.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 24, 2012)

Just ran out and grabbed a cheap board from a guy on craigslist. The chip is fine. Looks like the board was the only casualty. Now I gotta sell it to pay for the 2600K I just bought. More crunching power!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 24, 2012)

You should really think about putting that awesome 2600K in front of a battery back up to keep from frying any other boards. Especially if your area is prone to power outages during storms.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 24, 2012)

Tripp-lite has good offerings. We prefer to use them at work, although sometimes we use APC's units. (Although they seem to use crap batteries compared to Tripp-lite)


----------



## Mydog (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn! 
I've been traveleing for a few days and got home to a 2600K that had stopped, "No Boot device found" on the screen. One reboot and it's running fine again, upped ther vcore a notch and hope that's enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

So you were down to 82 threads, big deal, pffft!  

Hope it's all good now with the tweak.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a APC Rack mount UPS  This thing would handle 1200W I believe. Got it from one of our server rooms here at work that wasn't needed anymore. I would set it up but my PC is in the living room and my wife would not like this ugly large UPS in here HAHA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

I need to invest in one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need to invest in one.



I would sell the one I have since I pretty much have no use for it but new they are pretty expensive and this one is very heavy so shipping would kill. I will try to search for the model number


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay let me know.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okay let me know.



Found a good deal on a 2600k. Should be on the way by tomorrow. Looks like I may be pushing for some pie soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Found a good deal on a 2600k. Should be on the way by tomorrow. Looks like I may be pushing for some pie soon.



I should hopefully have another 2600K running in the next two months max.  Taxes coming soon and all that good stuff so we'll see.  Still only good for like 11-12k max.  Damn, we've step it up a lot, that won't get me far up the stats.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okay let me know.



Ok searched the model number and OMG these things are nice! It is lightly used and should hold two or three PCs over during an outage.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=sua1000rm2u&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=4240204107293876654&sa=X&ei=eBsgT_fGNOa80AGT94EI&ved=0CJYBEPMCMAE

Specs page


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay, Bogmali said he'd be shipping the Silverstone case today. I'm pretty excited to get this HTPC/Cruncher completed. It's nice having some many crunchers right now. Between the C2Q at work, my 1055T, the Laptop(C2D), Lauren's X4 945 and the X4 9750 from the HTPC I have 20 cores crunching away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

That's awesome Randal.  I remember when I had 16 cores, been a while.


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Okay, Bogmali said he'd be shipping the Silverstone case today. I'm pretty excited to get this HTPC/Cruncher completed. It's nice having some many crunchers right now. Between the C2Q at work, my 1055T, the Laptop(C2D), Lauren's X4 945 and the X4 9750 from the HTPC I have 20 cores crunching away.



Awesome 



Chicken Patty said:


> That's awesome Randal.  I remember when I had 16 cores, been a while.



All you need to do is dance  

*queitly leaves before he discovers why CP's name is in Bold blue now*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm currently heating my room with WCG. I'm not sure if I'm saving money doing it this way, but atleast I'm helping something :3


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok searched the model number and OMG these things are nice! It is lightly used and should hold two or three PCs over during an outage.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=sua1000rm2u&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=4240204107293876654&sa=X&ei=eBsgT_fGNOa80AGT94EI&ved=0CJYBEPMCMAE
> 
> ...



That's a lot of money for a 1000VA.  Also, if you're running even a 400watt PSU, depending on the actual draw, that barely enough for 2 rigs.  My i7-950 at 4Ghz draws nearly 300 watts on a 500watt PSU.  So this would barely handle 2.  And don't forget that you also have to run at least one monitor if you want to be able to shut things down manually rather than rely on the UPS software.

The normal price for a 1000VA UPS is around $150.  I recently got this cyberpower 1500va/900w for $160


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm currently heating my room with WCG. I'm not sure if I'm saving money doing it this way, but atleast I'm helping something :3




Thanks Kevinheraiz.  That 955 crunched with me from day one.

825,347 under my name, lots more under Stan's, and it helped a few other members.  Glad to see it crunch again.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks Kevinheraiz.  That 955 crunched with me from day one.
> 
> 825,347 under my name, lots more under Stan's, and it helped a few other members.  Glad to see it crunch again.



Woah, I'm only at a measly 7000 . How many years have you been crunching for?


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Woah, I'm only at a measly 7000 . How many years have you been crunching for?



Sat, 13 Feb 10 21:07:16 -0500






Number 43 in Canada and kicking ass.

I'm down three rigs to help with the power bills,  also gave away a amd 64x2 5600,  i7 2600k,  and the parts I gave you.

Hope you find a better cooler.  I have a few but it would be cheaper to find something near you this time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You keep insisting don't you?  



Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm currently heating my room with WCG. I'm not sure if I'm saving money doing it this way, but atleast I'm helping something :3


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Sat, 13 Feb 10 21:07:16 -0500
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120125/pie.png
> 
> ...



Awesome! I can't believe you gave away that much tech, that's close to $500 in parts! I couldn't take anything from you anyway, you've already given away a ton of stuff..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

^^TPU at it's finest, AGAIN!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> That's a lot of money for a 1000VA.  Also, if you're running even a 400watt PSU, depending on the actual draw, that barely enough for 2 rigs.  My i7-950 at 4Ghz draws nearly 300 watts on a 500watt PSU.  So this would barely handle 2.  And don't forget that you also have to run at least one monitor if you want to be able to shut things down manually rather than rely on the UPS software.
> 
> The normal price for a 1000VA UPS is around $150.  I recently got this cyberpower 1500va/900w for $160



I am sure its cause it a APC brand and rack mounted. These ran dual servers we had setup until we ordered a full 20KW APC system and switched over.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2012)

Found the HTPC hard locked today, rebooted it and I'm running it at 70% until I get it installed in it's new case tomorrow. I plan to put new thermal paste on the CPU then as well, as it just has the stock AMD stuff on it now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Also speaking of HTPC, I got a heatpipe cooler to replace the solid aluminum one and its running 6 deg cooler at full load!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2012)

Much better! I'm currently using a stock AMD heatpipe cooler with a better fan on it, just need to change out the thermal paste.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Much better! I'm currently using a stock AMD heatpipe cooler with a better fan on it, just need to change out the thermal paste.



Yep! Im using arctic cooling ceramique but with the stock fan. Is there any good mod guides out there for this cooler?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

Got my mother's rig crunching now, I'm gunna see if I can talk my sister to using hers to crunch :3


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yep! Im using arctic cooling ceramique but with the stock fan. Is there any good mod guides out there for this cooler?



I have what I think is a 70mm x 25mm fan that's mostly clipped into place the same way the stock one does. It's not going anywhere at least. I bet with some effort you could mount a 80mm fan on there thou. I'm thinking about doing such myself. 



Kevinheraiz said:


> Got my mother's rig crunching now, I'm gunna see if I can talk my sister to using hers to crunch :3



 Heat the whole house with computers and you can turn of the heater!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I have what I think is a 70mm x 25mm fan that's mostly clipped into place the same way the stock one does. It's not going anywhere at least. I bet with some effort you could mount a 80mm fan on there thou. I'm thinking about doing such myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Heat the whole house with computers and you can turn of the heater!



Oh I've got close to 20 old single cores in this house, I could make it like a sauna


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I have what I think is a 70mm x 25mm fan that's mostly clipped into place the same way the stock one does. It's not going anywhere at least. I bet with some effort you could mount a 80mm fan on there thou. I'm thinking about doing such myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Heat the whole house with computers and you can turn of the heater!



I may look for a slim 80MM fan a zip tie it on there LOL


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Saw this, which might be of use to those of you living in the USA: 32GB SSD for $32 $29!
http://www.directron.com/rf32gs25ssdr.html

Small size, but more than enough if you want it for a cruncher or basic boot drive.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> Saw this, which might be of use to those of you living in the USA: 32GB SSD for $32 $29!
> http://www.directron.com/rf32gs25ssdr.html
> 
> Small size, but more than enough if you want it for a cruncher or basic boot drive.



damn canada :c


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> damn canada :c



I live in England, believe me deals like that don't exist this side of the pond


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> I live in England, believe me deals like that don't exist this side of the pond



I'm contemplating getting a P.O. box, I'm only 50kms away from America....


I have a question, can you write off folding on your taxes?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright everybody. In a bid to get better crunching numbers, I'm settling for a lower overclock on my ram in order to get a higher overclock on my CPU. Last time I tried to reach 3.6Ghz I tried to keep my ram at 1800Mhz and it didn't like that at all.

So here is what I've achieved and it seems to like it so far....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Alright everybody. In a bid to get better crunching numbers, I'm settling for a lower overclock on my ram in order to get a higher overclock on my CPU. Last time I tried to reach 3.6Ghz I tried to keep my ram at 1800Mhz and it didn't like that at all.
> 
> So here is what I've achieved and it seems to like it so far....
> 
> ...


O_O 3.6 on 1.2V? lol mine wont even post at 2.8ghz with 1.2v


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I actually have the Vcore set to 1.325v in the bios. Even with CPU load line calibration disabled for some reason HWmonitor still reports a value of 1.27v with a max of 1.32.

Even when I was running at 3.5Ghz and Vcore set to 1.30v HWm still reports current Vcore at 1.27v and max 1.32v. go figure. 

I pay more attention to the temp readings and observe for errors.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Found the HTPC hard locked today, rebooted it and I'm running it at 70% until I get it installed in it's new case tomorrow. I plan to put new thermal paste on the CPU then as well, as it just has the stock AMD stuff on it now.



Think it got too hot?



KieX said:


> Saw this, which might be of use to those of you living in the USA: 32GB SSD for $32 $29!
> http://www.directron.com/rf32gs25ssdr.html
> 
> Small size, but more than enough if you want it for a cruncher or basic boot drive.



That's pretty sick!



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Alright everybody. In a bid to get better crunching numbers, I'm settling for a lower overclock on my ram in order to get a higher overclock on my CPU. Last time I tried to reach 3.6Ghz I tried to keep my ram at 1800Mhz and it didn't like that at all.
> 
> So here is what I've achieved and it seems to like it so far....
> 
> ...



Nice job!  Hope it's stable.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Think it got too hot?



I know it did, 16 cores crunching away in one room. 

It's because I forgot to leave the window open. Got too hot in here and it locked up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I know it did, 16 cores crunching away in one room.
> 
> It's because I forgot to leave the window open. Got too hot in here and it locked up.



Ah yeah, I remember when I had 16 cores crunching in my room, A/C just couldn't keep it cool enough in there.  Freaking sauna!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 26, 2012)

Should have an i7 930 with 12gb of ram up and crunching by this weekend!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

Hell yeah!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Should have an i7 930 with 12gb of ram up and crunching by this weekend!



Hell to tha yea!


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> II have a question, can you write off folding on your taxes?



Depends on your tax system. I can't imagine it is possible here in UK.



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Alright everybody. In a bid to get better crunching numbers, I'm settling for a lower overclock on my ram in order to get a higher overclock on my CPU. Last time I tried to reach 3.6Ghz I tried to keep my ram at 1800Mhz and it didn't like that at all.
> 
> So here is what I've achieved and it seems to like it so far....
> 
> ...





stinger608 said:


> Should have an i7 930 with 12gb of ram up and crunching by this weekend!



Awesome news! All aboard the 3Mill TPU steam train 



Radical_Edward said:


> I know it did, 16 cores crunching away in one room.
> 
> It's because I forgot to leave the window open. Got too hot in here and it locked up.



What I learnt is: have the PC's near an open window, open air instead of case, invest on the best cooling you can.. and if necessary in summer just clock down a little. And perhaps a small metal fan to move air round room if you don't have natural airflow in the room.

I went one further and covered up the windows with cardboard to block out sunlight. But I can't promote vampirism anymore since Twilight ruined the cool image it once had. Thick curtain drawn during day would also work.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry I haven't crunched much today guys, but it's reaching some scary temps and I don't want to risk anything.


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Sorry I haven't crunched much today guys, but it's reaching some scary temps and I don't want to risk anything.



You can reduce the CPU usage if need be. On the newest version it's under Advanced>Tools>Computing Preferences. Then enter something like the default 60% for CPU time or 80%. It will load 100% but for a few seconds at a time only, which lowers temps.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> You can reduce the CPU usage if need be. On the newest version it's under Advanced>Tools>Computing Preferences. Then enter something like the default 60% for CPU time or 80%. It will load 100% but for a few seconds at a time only, which lowers temps.



I had it at 60% and it was closing in on the 59C range, It's on 30% now and it's only 47C so I can live with that  thanks for reminding me about that feature


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I had it at 60% and it was closing in on the 59C range, It's on 30% now and it's only 47C so I can live with that  thanks for reminding me about that feature



No worries. You might wanna post on the crunchers helping crunchers thread btw, maybe someone can give you a deal on a cooler so you can keep it 100% 

If you were on same continent I'd probably send you something.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 27, 2012)

KieX said:


> No worries. You might wanna post on the crunchers helping crunchers thread btw, maybe someone can give you a deal on a cooler so you can keep it 100%
> 
> If you were on same continent I'd probably send you something.



I'm buying a Venomous-X from paulieg for a awesome price, the only problem is the mounting hardware all places want to charge a insane price for shipping it to canada


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hell yeah!





brandonwh64 said:


> Hell to tha yea!



 The chip and ram made it today!!!!! Now I have to hope that the MSI X58M board that I picked up crazy cheap a couple of months ago is good. If not I will be after a board.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but..........I just couldn't stand it tonight and put the chip, ram, and a Xigmatek cooler on the board to give it a try and see if it posted.

IT DID!!!!!

Screwed around with it a little bit, and the 2.8 930 ran at 3.6 without any issues for well over an hour Never ran above 45C in the BIOS! Frigging sweeeeeeeet. 

So yea, now I can put that sucker together with the extra drive, case, and DVD burner that I am crunching with a dual core!!!! 

With the i7's running the hyperthreading doesn't it run 8 processes for WCG? If so is there anything that has to be done special to accomplish this? 

Oh man I am sooooooo excited to get this sucker up and running finally. Hell I have had the motherboard for about 3 months now. 

If it is possible to run 8 processes and a person has to set it up properly please PM me with the instructions for doing this

Thanks in advance,
Dano


----------



## HammerON (Jan 27, 2012)

If you are referring to the i7 930 you mentioned earlier, yes it will crunch with 8 threads. You will not need to do anything unless the BIOS has been changed to disable HT.
Just look at Task Manager-Performance to see if all 8 threads are active.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

If alrEasy running 8 threads run the CPU benchmarks in BOINC, that should do it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice job!  Hope it's stable.



Yup she is stable.....I noticed that when I push the NB to much  she hangs though...so i dropped it back down to 2100Mhz and haven't had a problem since....still sitting a a nice 3.6 Ghz and memory at an even 1600mhz. I might try to  tighten the timings a bit in the coming days.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally got all the crunchers over on the 64-bit client today, hoping it will give a 10% boost on my numbers.

Edit: will put together the 3960X rig this weekend adding 12 more threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2012)

We got a good crunching team going!!! 

I see Minhund in my rearview and he will overtake me probably by tomorrow.....very nice 

GO TPU!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 27, 2012)

So my random collection of parts is being added to.  Im getting an old AM2 rig from a friend, would it be worth crunching on and nothing else?  I may have to add some ram, but i can throw a 4850 in it and do some OpenCL F@H on the card,

  Also, im looking to get the 775 rig in working order over the next few months, and then add it to my farm.  Just need to get a reliable PSU, HDD and a case.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hell Alien, even if it is just a simple single core system every little bit helps man!!!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I just added 20 more threads to my arsenal, just had to .


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hell Alien, even if it is just a simple single core system every little bit helps man!!!



Pentium 4 excluded tho


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well I just added 20 more threads to my arsenal, just had to .



OMG Canada watch out!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 27, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well I just added 20 more threads to my arsenal, just had to .


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 27, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well I just added 20 more threads to my arsenal, just had to .





Radical_Edward said:


>



No kidding!!!!! Raptor what are you trying to do; set a new world record. 



AlienIsGOD said:


> Pentium 4 excluded tho


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well I just added 20 more threads to my arsenal, just had to .



Sweet. What's your newest addition?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not really sure what they are, all I know is that it's 2 8 core's and 1 4 core.  Hpcloud is running a beta test program for their servers, so I figured I'd give it a shot-it's free.  I'm not sure how long it'll last though, but I'll update as I figure it out.


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'm not really sure what they are, all I know is that it's 2 8 core's and 1 4 core.  Hpcloud is running a beta test program for their servers, so I figured I'd give it a shot-it's free.  I'm not sure how long it'll last though, but I'll update as I figure it out.



Ah yes, heard about that. Let us know how that goes. I'd been thinking if it would be cheaper to pay for cloud than running farm. Certainly resolves the heat and space problem.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 27, 2012)

That's why I figured I'd give it a shot.  They set it up so if you don't terminate them when the testing is over, it's bills your credit card.  They are supposed to update your account so you can see how much each server costs to run for the month, we'll see how it turns out.  So far 2 rigs have each sent in 2 error'd tasks, not looking good so far though.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 27, 2012)

20 More threads Nice work
You really deserve that topp spot on the team F150_Raptor
Can anyone do it or do we need an invitation?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 27, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Can anyone do it or do we need an invitation?



You can go here, they say they're accepting referral signs ups till the 1/28/12-which is tomorrow.  I have 5 to give out so the first 5 pm's I get will get one.  You can still try to sign up too without one, but you might not get in.

If you do get in, set it up just like it's done here in ubuntu.  I had a hell of a time with it till I found that install.  You can only ssh into the machines in a terminal for now.


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> That's why I figured I'd give it a shot.  They set it up so if you don't terminate them when the testing is over, it's bills your credit card.  They are supposed to update your account so you can see how much each server costs to run for the month, we'll see how it turns out.  So far 2 rigs have each sent in 2 error'd tasks, not looking good so far though.



 Damn, that's a sneaky beta. Thanks for testing 



Mydog said:


> 20 More threads Nice work
> You really deserve that topp spot on the team F150_Raptor
> Can anyone do it or do we need an invitation?



I think you need invitation, if F150 can't help you can also try bogmali I think he's got invite too



F150_Raptor said:


> You can go here, they say they're accepting referral signs ups till the 1/28/12-which is tomorrow.  I have 5 to give out so the first 5 pm's I get will get one.  You can still try to sign up too without one, but you might not get in.
> 
> If you do get in, set it up just like it's done here in ubuntu.  I had a hell of a time with it till I found that install.  You can only ssh into the machines in a terminal for now.



More involved than I thought it would be. Guess I'll let you guys do the testing and learn from you if it's the way to go.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> You can go here, they say they're accepting referral signs ups till the 1/28/12-which is tomorrow.  I have 5 to give out so the first 5 pm's I get will get one.  You can still try to sign up too without one, but you might not get in.
> 
> If you do get in, set it up just like it's done here in ubuntu.  I had a hell of a time with it till I found that install.  You can only ssh into the machines in a terminal for now.



Damn! Ubuntu again, I haven't got WCG to run on my own rig in Ubuntu yet so I'm not sure I'll try that. I such a noob when it comes to Ubuntu/Linux in general, are there any benefits on running WCG in Ubuntu over Win at all?


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Damn! Ubuntu again, I haven't got WCG to run on my own rig in Ubuntu yet so I'm not sure I'll try that. I such a noob when it comes to Ubuntu/Linux in general, are there any benefits on running WCG in Ubuntu over Win at all?



Faster WU completion. So the run-time for projects is better than Windows. Though it produces slightly less points. Better support for massive core counts.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 28, 2012)

Set up you rig like the second link in my above post.  I use it because it's free, not sure of any other advantages.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Set up you rig like the second link in my above post.  I use it because it's free, not sure of any other advantages.



I managed to set up all my rigs to run FAH in Ubuntu so I'll proburbly try this but I need to change one of the Win7 rigs to Ubuntu and learn ssh fast.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ye-ha, got the i7 crunching 8 cores!!!!!!!!!! 

It is running smooth and awesome. 

Hopefully I can turn in some better numbers than I have in the last year LOL


----------



## HammerON (Jan 28, 2012)

Well after almost two months without crunching on the i7 970, she is back crunching again. I had some water loop troubles back in late November/early December and went back to stock cooling on the GPU's and motherboard. Have the Noctua NH-D14 on it now. On a side note, the Dell lappy has gathered almost 600,000 Boinc points in a little more than a year

Edit: Saw this set-up for sale on this TPU'ers FS thread. Would be a nice little cruncher. Never had an Intel motherboard though...
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159471


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Well after almost two months without crunching on the i7 970, she is back crunching again. I had some water loop troubles back in late November/early December and went back to stock cooling on the GPU's and motherboard. Have the Noctua NH-D14 on it now. On a side note, the Dell lappy has gathered almost 600,000 Boinc points in a little more than a year
> 
> Edit: Saw this set-up for sale on this TPU'ers FS thread. Would be a nice little cruncher. Never had an Intel motherboard though...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159471



Awesome Hammer!!!!!! 

Yep I seen that sale thread also man. I agree, it would be a great cruncher

ya better grab that before I get my taxes back


Now a quick question for those that have run the 1366 platform; I bumped this system up to 3.6ghz, which is running great, however I am seeing temps of upper 70's! Is that normal? I don't want to kill this awesome chip by something as stupid as that. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 28, 2012)

I was going to wait for the EVGA SR-X, but since I have to assume it's going to require Xeon chips, and since those are likely to be crazy expensive for much lower stock clocks, I think I'm going to get a 3930k.  Any recommendations for a solid LGA 2011 m/b for under $300?

I'm thinking about this ASRock

ASRock X79 EXTREME7 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I was going to wait for the EVGA SR-X, but since I have to assume it's going to require Xeon chips, and since those are likely to be crazy expensive for much lower stock clocks, I think I'm going to get a 3930k.  Any recommendations for a solid LGA 2011 m/b for under $300?
> 
> I'm thinking about this ASRock
> 
> ASRock X79 EXTREME7 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s ...



Can't give you my take on any LGA 2011 boards as I've never messed with one.  However, that ASRock looks very solid my friend.  So far at least both reviews have it at five eggs...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> However, that ASRock looks very solid my friend. So far at least both reviews have it at five eggs...



Agreed, the AsRock is a nice board and the XFast utilities are a good bonus too, especially the XFast Lan.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2012)

KieX said:


> . Certainly resolves the heat and space problem.



Pay for runtime and NOT getting the heat? I move my rigs around to heat my house where needed (not true but I put them where I would otherwise would have to turn on electrical heating) . Let's talk when the outside temperature rises to above 20 C.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like the switch from 32-bit client to 64-bit client is paying of already
Looking to hit 52-54k boinc pts today and that's without the 3960X rig, so I might get up to F150_Raptor level with the extra 12 cores.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay am I missing something? I don't see where there is a download for 64bit????? I think I am running the 32 bit version.....At least as far as I know.


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Now a quick question for those that have run the 1366 platform; I bumped this system up to 3.6ghz, which is running great, however I am seeing temps of upper 70's! Is that normal? I don't want to kill this awesome chip by something as stupid as that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I ran all the way up to 85C solid 24/7 at 3.8GHz for a couple of years without problem. You're more than safe at those temps.



twilyth said:


> I was going to wait for the EVGA SR-X, but since I have to assume it's going to require Xeon chips, and since those are likely to be crazy expensive for much lower stock clocks, I think I'm going to get a 3930k.  Any recommendations for a solid LGA 2011 m/b for under $300?
> 
> I'm thinking about this ASRock
> 
> ASRock X79 EXTREME7 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s ...



Personally I'm using the Asus P9X79 vanilla and that's what I'd recommend. I love GB and AsRock have great features, but honestly Asus have the best boards for SandyBridge. Not cheap on SB-E platform but you definitely won't regret it in terms of stability.



mstenholm said:


> Pay for runtime and NOT getting the heat? I move my rigs around to heat my house where needed (not true but I put them where I would otherwise would have to turn on electrical heating) . Let's talk when the outside temperature rises to above 20 C.



Yea, eventually I'll need to find a smaller place to live, would prefer to use the cloud than have loads of heat in a tiny flat during summer. But well.. all depends on how the cloud does. It's fine with <20C but in London pollution creates it's own microclimate 



Mydog said:


> Looks like the switch from 32-bit client to 64-bit client is paying of already
> Looking to hit 52-54k boinc pts today and that's without the 3960X rig, so I might get up to F150_Raptor level with the extra 12 cores.



Great to hear it, glad it worked 



stinger608 said:


> Okay am I missing something? I don't see where there is a download for 64bit????? I think I am running the 32 bit version.....At least as far as I know.



This is the current x64 Recommended version: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_6.12.34_windows_x86_64.exe
Link to all versions: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2012)

Might also mention that I dropped the "Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2" project cause I got loads of errors on all my rigs on it.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

KieX said:


> stinger608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome to know KieX!!!!! Yea I put the chip back down to the stock settings after posting that until I heard differently. That is great to know man. I will now run that puppy back up to 3.6 and see how it does


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like one of my rigs has crashed, but it's one that I have at work. Have 2 days off though so there's not much I can do till I go back on Wednesday. Might send email to a co-worker to explain how to reset UEFI settings


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

KieX said:


> Looks like one of my rigs has crashed, but it's one that I have at work. Have 2 days off though so there's not much I can do till I go back on Wednesday. Might send email to a co-worker to explain how to reset UEFI settings



Damn that sucks bro!!! Yea and then again sending an email might not work so well. 

Is the co-worker brain dead?  Might end up worse than what it is LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Looks like the switch from 32-bit client to 64-bit client is paying of already
> Looking to hit 52-54k boinc pts today and that's without the 3960X rig, so I might get up to F150_Raptor level with the extra 12 cores.



This should be fun, you and F150 going head to head.  Uhhhh  



Mydog said:


> Might also mention that I dropped the "Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2" project cause I got loads of errors on all my rigs on it.



Happened to me with more than one rig, not sure why.  My current rig doesn't error them, but my past rigs have.  I was forced to drop them as well.



KieX said:


> Looks like one of my rigs has crashed, but it's one that I have at work. Have 2 days off though so there's not much I can do till I go back on Wednesday. Might send email to a co-worker to explain how to reset UEFI settings


I think I would just wait   Unless the co-worker knows what he's doing...


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't think I have enough firepower to go head to head with F150 just yet, that 48 core of his really pulls som great numbers that I can't match at the moment.


----------



## KieX (Jan 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn that sucks bro!!! Yea and then again sending an email might not work so well.
> 
> Is the co-worker brain dead?  Might end up worse than what it is LOL.





Chicken Patty said:


> I think I would just wait   Unless the co-worker knows what he's doing...



Don't work in an IT job, so apart from myself, there's nobody there with that type of knowledge of computers. Long story short, lots of people depend on it running until Wednesday that I bring it back home. Either someone learns to reset BIOS or I'm gonna have to miss 30min of holiday (And i was planning to sleep till 4pm)


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2012)

@KieX
What speed and cooling do you have on your 3930K?


----------



## KieX (Jan 29, 2012)

Mydog said:


> @KieX
> What speed and cooling do you have on your 3930K?



4.5GHz @1.365v w/Corsair H100 stock fans middle speed setting. Keeps it in the high 60's to low 70's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Don't think I have enough firepower to go head to head with F150 just yet, that 48 core of his really pulls som great numbers that I can't match at the moment.



Just busting your balls though man, friendly competition never hurts.  



KieX said:


> Don't work in an IT job, so apart from myself, there's nobody there with that type of knowledge of computers. Long story short, lots of people depend on it running until Wednesday that I bring it back home. Either someone learns to reset BIOS or I'm gonna have to miss 30min of holiday (And i was planning to sleep till 4pm)



I wish I can sleep that late on my days off...


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2012)

One of the SR-2's had some sort pf issue this night, exactly 05.39 local time(GMT+1) it started to error out all WU's. Was not running any WU's when I rebooted it at 11.00 am but desktop and everything else looked fine.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 29, 2012)

on a personal note, my 2400 is pumping out ~1000 PPD so far   according to BOINC Manager


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

Mydog said:


> One of the SR-2's had some sort pf issue this night, exactly 05.39 local time(GMT+1) it started to error out all WU's. Was not running any WU's when I rebooted it at 11.00 am but desktop and everything else looked fine.



Got it fixed though?


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got it fixed though?



Yupp
But it was not returning any WU's for 5,5 hrs so that's a loss of about 3500 boinc pts:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Yupp
> But it was not returning any WU's for 5,5 hrs so that's a loss of about 3500 boinc pts:shadedshu



Damn 

On the other hand, I had no net all day today neither, only a bit in the AM.  Got Comcast coming out for a 3rd time on Thursday.  I went outside myself and followed the line all the way to where some box thing is.  Just wiggled the connection and now I have net.  I'll make sure to point that out to the tech.  Hope it stays working this time.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn CP! that sucks man. Last week I was down as well. It was the line from the house to the pole. Hopefully you get it taken care of man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 30, 2012)

Speaking about down.....Free Dc is just that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

I sure hope so too stinger, sucks.  I'm also used to browsing with my phone on my network. (WIFI) so with no net I have to use just the regular ATT Network, so agonizing.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone knows Free-DC's IP-adress I think they have DNS trouble, I'm getting not found atm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Anyone knows Free-DC's IP-adress I think they have DNS trouble, I'm getting not found atm.



Not found here neither.


----------



## Bow (Jan 30, 2012)

same,


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not found here neither.



Not found = no fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

Indeed, I can't see how badly you and F150 slaughter the pie


----------



## Mydog (Jan 31, 2012)

Just got my WCG nrs. from their site and it looks like the switch to the 64-bit client is paying off good, still improving on my highest score 372k WCG pts today.

Here's some results from the SR-2's
Cruncher1:





Cruncher4:





Now I wat to see F150's numbers on that monster rig of his

Sorry for DP but Free-DC is back


----------



## twilyth (Jan 31, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Just got my WCG nrs. from their site and it looks like the switch to the 64-bit client is paying off good, still improving on my highest score 372k WCG pts today.
> 
> Here's some results from the SR-2's
> Cruncher1:
> ...



Just go to his boinc stats page and then look for the entry for "active hosts"

http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=756415





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 31, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Now I wat to see F150's numbers on that monster rig of his



When i get home tomorrow i'll post up a pic.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 31, 2012)

I just put in a bid on a couple 6 core xeons.  With a little luck, I build a new rig for a couple hundred more than what a 3930 would have cost me.  But it's still early so we'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Just got my WCG nrs. from their site and it looks like the switch to the 64-bit client is paying off good, still improving on my highest score 372k WCG pts today.
> 
> Here's some results from the SR-2's
> Cruncher1:
> ...



What DP? 



twilyth said:


> I just put in a bid on a couple 6 core xeons.  With a little luck, I build a new rig for a couple hundred more than what a 3930 would have cost me.  But it's still early so we'll see.



Keep us posted man, good luck


----------



## Mydog (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone else getting a lot of errors on "Go fight against malaria" project?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2012)

^^no

Edit: but all the WUs from my i920 got detached just ½ hour ago. Happend before and I never investigated it. I might do now.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 31, 2012)

I got the 2 hex-core E5645's.  Anyone want to recommend a good 1366 server board?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I got the 2 hex-core E5645's.  Anyone want to recommend a good 1366 server board?



SR2 is about the best one for OCing I would assume


----------



## Mydog (Jan 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> SR2 is about the best one for OCing I would assume



+1

Try to get one cheap on ebay


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2012)

If not that, Supermicro has some good mobos.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 1, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Now I wat to see F150's numbers on that monster rig of his
> 
> Sorry for DP but Free-DC is back



Here you go Mydog.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2012)

I went with a traditional server board so I probably won't be a threat to f150 anytime soon.  The SR2 board was too expensive and I needed something right away so I could test the chips.  Ebay holds payment now on a lot of seller accts until you give them positive feedback, and having been on the short end of that rule, I wanted to be able to test the chips right away.

In hindsight, that probably wasn't a great idea even with board costing nearly $600 since I spent about that on the server board, registered dram and an EPS powersupply - plus 2 coolers.  And that was cheaping out on almost everything.  I did go for the 4gig sticks and a 80plus Antec, 620w psu so I didn't totally cheap out.

However I have my scouts looking for another nice pair of hexes so we'll see what develops after I get this puppy cranked up.

edit - Oh, about not being a threat.






Hey, I can dream.


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I went with a traditional server board so I probably won't be a threat to f150 anytime soon.  The SR2 board was too expensive and I needed something right away so I could test the chips.  Ebay holds payment now on a lot of seller accts until you give them positive feedback, and having been on the short end of that rule, I wanted to be able to test the chips right away.
> 
> In hindsight, that probably wasn't a great idea even with board costing nearly $600 since I spent about that on the server board, registered dram and an EPS powersupply - plus 2 coolers.  And that was cheaping out on almost everything.  I did go for the 4gig sticks and a 80plus Antec, 620w psu so I didn't totally cheap out.
> 
> ...



The board seems to support desktop RAM, could have saved a little there. But server parts retain value so not a big deal.

Looks like a good combo, absolutely must post pics once you're done! I think you're looking at a solid 8K more or less with just over 230W. Slightly more efficient than the 3930K you were originally (IIRC) thinking of getting


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> The board seems to support desktop RAM, could have saved a little there. But server parts retain value so not a big deal.
> 
> Looks like a good combo, absolutely must post pics once you're done! I think you're looking at a solid 8K more or less with just over 230W. Slightly more efficient than the 3930K you were originally (IIRC) thinking of getting



Thanks for that info.  It makes me feel a little better. 

I'm still a little fuzzy on the whole unregistered, unbuffered thing.  So I went by the list of supported memory.  Of course that's never up to date or complete.  I also had in mind that I'm using a low end m/b - only 6 slots *total* - and I couldn't really expect that any fack would be cut or any slucks would be given.  

Technically, what I bought isn't even in the list, but the model number is so close I figured, fine, shoot me if I'm wrong -  which I may well do myself before this project is over.  I'm kidding of course but I still screw things up doing a simple desktop build and this will be my first server.   So I'm trying, hoping to leave as little to chance as possible.  Plus, I had a cheaper set in my basket and I my sweaty finger was poised over the enter key when I noticed that the egg was trying to sucker me into buying just one set.  Apparently during the 5 minutes it took me to get around to checking out someone jacked the other set(s). WTFFFFF?   Which, you know, is like . . . bullshit.  I mean who actually buys a 1P server - right?  Am I right? 

Anyway, it's done.  The money is gone.  With luck, the parts are in the . . .


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Thanks for that info.  It makes me feel a little better.
> 
> I'm still a little fuzzy on the whole unregistered, unbuffered thing.  So I went by the list of supported memory.  Of course that's never up to date or complete.  I also had in mind that I'm using a low end m/b - only 6 slots *total* - and I couldn't really expect that any fack would be cut or any slucks would be given.
> 
> ...



You're welcome. That's the thing with server parts, some of it can be quite hazy and with little information on the internet. My personal problem with Amazon and eBay is that many CPU's even use the wrong pictures leaving you even more confused as to wether two items are compatible or not.

Sucks to get an item sniped when you're about to buy it lol. Either case you can get some awesome deals states side compared to us europeans. But hey, you got something totally new to build and experiment with so that'll provide a few hours of entertainment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't Wait to see that thing start coming together.  Never built a server myself so I'm excited for him.  

See this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2534485&postcount=556


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can't Wait to see that thing start coming together.  Never built a server myself so I'm excited for him.
> 
> See this:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2534485&postcount=556



CEP2? That could be tricky. They have high requirements for internet use and PC power. I think majority of our team should be ok, but people will also need to know how to remove the limit on WU given per day.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> CEP2? That could be tricky. They have high requirements for internet use and PC power. I think majority of our team should be ok, but people will also need to know how to remove the limit on WU given per day.



tell, tell


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2012)

System Requirements: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=minimumreq

To enable more WU you need to login to WCG site.. then Device Manager -> Device Profiles and here you need to select the option in the attached image.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

Make a custom profile...and voila. Thx.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2012)

I just changed the default profile but when I think about it a little my lappy might struggle with that project.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

^^I have SSD in my lappy so I can't hear how much it suffers  but my daily PC has a HD and it works hard to times. The reason for the limitted amount of CEP2 WUs were memory usage so you need to check if it frezze from time to time if you run 100 % CEP2. Mydog - make use that you change the profile that you are using. I use "home" for some reason. Forgot why.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll make sure I change the limit as well.  Thanks Dan.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2012)

tuseday will be my big day (I HOPE).

I will be getting in my 550BE and K9A2 Platinum board monday so tuseday I will take it to work and swap motherboards with my cruncher at work.

Hoping the 550BE unlocks to a quad!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed man.


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2012)

New BETA WU are out! ¬¬ No, they're not the GPU ones many have been waiting for:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32508

*crosses fingers hoping he'll finally get a silver badge*


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 3, 2012)

Just got a i73930k,P9X79 PRO.  Will work on it this weekend.  Haven't built a rig in months and was getting that feeling we all get.  Was also a gift to myself for stop smoking for the second time and cutting down on the beer.  The casino is one thing I should stop but they keep giving me money.

PM me if you need a 1055t and a MA790FXT-UD5P.

Crunch on and crunch harder.

Edit:  The 1055t is going to stinger608.  Think I will keep the Board for a backup.


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just got a i73930k,P9X79 PRO.  Will work on it this weekend.  Haven't built a rig in months and was getting that feeling we all get.  Was also a gift to myself for stop smoking for the second time and cutting down on the beer.  The casino is one thing I should stop but they keep giving me money.
> 
> PM me if you need a 1055t and a MA790FXT-UD5P.
> 
> Crunch on and crunch harder.



Remembering your past posts about casino trips, I'd say that's a good thing to keep doing  Congrats on quitting smoking, that's always difficult. 

Now... pics!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just got a i73930k,P9X79 PRO.  Will work on it this weekend.  Haven't built a rig in months and was getting that feeling we all get.  Was also a gift to myself for stop smoking for the second time and cutting down on the beer.  The casino is one thing I should stop but they keep giving me money.
> 
> PM me if you need a 1055t and a MA790FXT-UD5P.
> 
> ...



Mike  you are probably the most awesome TPU member!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just got a i73930k,P9X79 PRO.  Will work on it this weekend.  Haven't built a rig in months and was getting that feeling we all get.  Was also a gift to myself for stop smoking for the second time and cutting down on the beer.  The casino is one thing I should stop but they keep giving me money.
> 
> PM me if you need a 1055t and a MA790FXT-UD5P.
> 
> ...



I could sure use that 1055T in my cruncher at home. I would put it to crunching 24/7 100% for u


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2012)

I got all of the parts today but I don't seem to have an extra case.  I do have a couple of really cheesy HTPC cases that are in parts all over the house, so I guess I'm going to have to use one of those.

UPS had said Monday for my parts which were coming from TN but USPS said the chips were coming from FL and would be here today.  I should have figured something was wrong if USPS was going to ship their package further and in less time than UPS.  Oh well.  I'll try to get psyched up tonight and maybe get to work on it tomorrow.

First I need to get the Tivo set up.  The cable co's DVRs are ancient and you can't pause anything without it starting back up after about an hour.  That was driving batty, well, batty-er.  Not to mention the fact that it only holds about 20 hrs of HD programming.  I recorded an amazing documentary on the Smithsonian channel that was 2.5hrs all by itself.  If you want to save something like that, it reduces your space by more than 10%.  Screw that.

But the Tivo is an old model and requires something called a tuning adapter.  So I want to get that done first.  It looks pretty simple though.  I just don't have a lot of rack space left.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I could sure use that 1055T in my cruncher at home. I would put it to crunching 24/7 100% for u



 yep that is what it is going to be doing is crunching full time!

A huge thanks, again, goes out to Mike for being so frigging awesome!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2012)

yea 6 cores would help the team out alot! All I would need is the bare chip itself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Mike  you are probably the most awesome TPU member!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks gang. Looks like I have a Mikestone comming up.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks gang. Looks like I have a Mikestone comming up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120204/pie.png



Yours and WCG's anniversary?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> yep that is what it is going to be doing is crunching full time!
> 
> A huge thanks, again, goes out to Mike for being so frigging awesome!!!!



Damn. I guess I missed u alrfeady getting it. Wished I wasn't out in the field! I could have used it greatly. Oh well


----------



## theonedub (Feb 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just got a i73930k,P9X79 PRO.  Will work on it this weekend.  Haven't built a rig in months and was getting that feeling we all get.  Was also a gift to myself for stop smoking for the second time and cutting down on the beer.  The casino is one thing I should stop but they keep giving me money.
> 
> PM me if you need a 1055t and a MA790FXT-UD5P.
> 
> ...



I used to be at the casinos at least twice a month, but I've cut them out just about entirely now. Obviously they were not treating me as well as you  

If you do get around to selling the motherboard down the road, drop me a PM. I've got an AII X3 I would like to attempt to unlock and have running for a little bit.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 4, 2012)

I belive I had a close call during the night

Left a window in the cruncher room with a slightly to big opening, during the knight the temps dropped to -20C. Roomtemp was 8C when I got up this morning and the two SR-2's had watertemps of 3,6C and 7,8C, luckily no leaks.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 4, 2012)

KieX said:


> Remembering your past posts about casino trips, I'd say that's a good thing to keep doing  Congrats on quitting smoking, that's always difficult.
> 
> Now... pics!



No pics. Its a mess but i do have this.







Started crunching for the team just now.


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> No pics. Its a mess but i do have this.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120204/Capture2.png
> 
> Started crunching for the team just now.



Very nice, probably do around 10K ppd with that. What volts/cooling are you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2012)

Mydog said:


> I belive I had a close call during the night
> 
> Left a window in the cruncher room with a slightly to big opening, during the knight the temps dropped to -20C. Roomtemp was 8C when I got up this morning and the two SR-2's had watertemps of 3,6C and 7,8C, luckily no leaks.



Thank god!  damn coolant didn't freeze up?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2012)

I couldn't figure out why the temps would be a problem since I leave my car out all winter.  Then I realized wc guys probably use something other than antifreeze in their loops.  :shadedshu


----------



## Mydog (Feb 4, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I couldn't figure out why the temps would be a problem since I leave my car out all winter.  Then I realized wc guys probably use something other than antifreeze in their loops.  :shadedshu



I've tried with the radiator outside during winter and with atifreeze in the loop but just got ice everywhere due to poor insulation.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 4, 2012)

KieX said:


> Very nice, probably do around 10K ppd with that. What volts/cooling are you using?



H100 push pull.  Volts @ 1.375. Temp 54.C


----------



## Mydog (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice temps
Sensor1: Water in to radaitor
Sensor2: Water leaving radiator
Sensor3: Airtemp bottom of case
Sensor4: Airtemp topp of case just below radiator





1,41 vcore on CPU1 and 1,39 vcore on CPU2


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> H100 push pull.  Volts @ 1.375. Temp 54.C



Nice temps. That's like 10C less for 200MHz more than mine. Can't push/pull on my case though 



Mydog said:


> Nice temps
> Sensor1: Water in to radaitor
> Sensor2: Water leaving radiator
> Sensor3: Airtemp bottom of case
> ...



That's just sweet


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2012)

My new rig is on the box it came in.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> My new rig is on the box it came in.



Pics please


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2012)

No camera at home.  left it at brothers.  If and or when it gets moved to a case I will post pics.


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2012)

Been having lots of weird problems with my rigs past few days. Total output halved, RAC dropping all the time..

Had some which weren't CPU loading 100%, others that weren't receiving new work and the dedicated CEP2 rigs kept restarting the WU's.  Installed BoincView and keeping an eye on them more closely, re-ran benchmarks and even re-installed some clients.

I think they should be all sorted out, but full output might take a few days to recover. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2012)

KieX said:


> Been having lots of weird problems with my rigs past few days. Total output halved, RAC dropping all the time..
> 
> Had some which weren't CPU loading 100%, others that weren't receiving new work and the dedicated CEP2 rigs kept restarting the WU's.  Installed BoincView and keeping an eye on them more closely, re-ran benchmarks and even re-installed some clients.
> 
> I think they should be all sorted out, but full output might take a few days to recover. Fingers crossed.



Damn dude, that's crazy, all falling apart at once.   Keep us posted.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2012)

I am now crunching for WGC. Ought to put up some decent numbers as I have devoted 3 rigs to it.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am now crunching for WGC. Ought to put up some decent numbers as I have devoted 3 rigs to it.



Awesome man!!!!!!!!! Welcome aboard


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2012)

Now how do I get the wcg cruncher sig thingy? The one I have should update itself to reflect Wcg once it does a dump. Which ought to be in about 40 mins or so. Wow Wcg goes through packets pretty fast. I'm used to seti which can take hours to days to complete packets. Got to get used to this right at 2 hour thing.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now how do I get the wcg cruncher sig thingy?.



That you have to earn...100.000 points and its yours if you fill the right places in your User CP (Miscellaneous Options to be excact)


----------



## Mydog (Feb 5, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> That you have to earn...100.000 points and its yours if you fill the right places in your User CP (Miscellaneous Options to be excact)



Then why do I not have it????


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> That you have to earn...100.000 points and its yours if you fill the right places in your User CP (Miscellaneous Options to be excact)


100 points that shouldn't take to long. I already filled in the wcg cruncher part with my user name under cp options


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2012)

It was a europan . not an amerian. 100K.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 100 points that shouldn't take to long. I already filled in the wcg cruncher part with my user name under cp options



 No it's 100,000 not 100.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Then why do I not have it????



Upper/lower case? I asume that you did fill out the right box (minhund)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> No it's 100,000 not 100.


That may take a little while. lol


----------



## Mydog (Feb 5, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Upper/lower case? I asume that you did fill out the right box (minhund)



So we're clear, it's user CP on this forum right? And I'm talking about the WCG thingy you got in the lower right corner of your sig.

Sorry I think I got it now

Edit: Yepp I did


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2012)

^^


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 6, 2012)

Got the HTPC up and crunching. Should get my PPD back to where it was.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 6, 2012)

My sister is on exams so she said I could borrow her pc till I got a new mobo, I can finally start crunching again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok guys, I am back from the field, We had a wet soggy weekend training. I am still bummed about missing out on the 1055T, would have made a nice cruncher to get my numbers up but oh well life moves on. I just got back my Asus RMA and Corsair RMA so I will see if it will post and then let you guys know the results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a feeling that the board posted


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have a feeling that the board posted



Yea they fixed it and I am impressed. Usually they replace it with a new one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea they fixed it and I am impressed. Usually they replace it with a new one.



Sorry to double post but I just got to work and I have been going over what systems I will have crunching and they are as follows.

Athlon X4 630 with MSI K9A2 Platinum
Athlon X2 4200+ with M3A78-CM
Phenom II 550BE (Maybe Unlocked) with Gigabyte 880G

So that leaves my 3800+ with Biostar TF7050-A2. What I plan on doing is posting these two on the Pay it forward thread as free for the price of shipping (Which is like 11$) and I will link the here to that post for the crunchers. 

I want to help out the crunchers and TPU as much as I can with this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome dude   nice little farm!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome dude   nice little farm!



I have to locate a small case for the 4200+ machine cause now its on a open table and my wife wont go for that lol.

i have a old full tower in the building but its way too big.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't have anything spare to send you neither.  Nothing small at least.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea I made the mistake of throwing all my old Pentium III Cases away 

Im hoping to upgrade the 4200+ for another quad or six core soon when I can come across a good deal. I want to atleast have 12 or more cores pumping out PPD!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 6, 2012)

If it's mATX and you just need something cheap and small. This case works great. 

Rosewill R102-P-BK 120mm Fan MicroATX Mid Tower Co...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> If it's mATX and you just need something cheap and small. This case works great.
> 
> Rosewill R102-P-BK 120mm Fan MicroATX Mid Tower Co...



Hmm that may do the trick right there! It is a mATX


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's some photos of the rig I built for a friend. (Same case basically, different front bezel.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Here's some photos of the rig I built for a friend. (Same case basically, different front bezel.)
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/ca296876.jpg
> 
> ...



What are the specs on that setup?

Board looks similar to mine in my cruncher at work. I have the GA-880GM-D2H Rev 1.X


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 6, 2012)

Athlon X2 
Zotac 9500GT
Gigabyte GM-M68M-S2P
WD 80 GB HDD
Corsair 400W PSU
G.Skill 2x1 GB DDR2 800 

It's overkill for her as she's using a dinky 17" LCD. Crap, now that I think of it those are similar specs as to what I had when I first started here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Athlon X2
> Zotac 9500GT
> Gigabyte GM-M68M-S2P
> WD 80 GB HDD
> ...



LOL nice! I sold a that exact model number motherboard last year after getting it from a friend. It was a rock solid motherboard for stock settings! He had a similar setup such as a 9750 Phenom I 9850 blackedition, 4GB OCZ, evga 9500GT


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well as my luck CONTINUES to run out more and more here lately, I just got the combo in today and first I opened the motherboard and found 3 our of the six clips holding the massive heatsink for the VRM, NB, and SB chipsets were missing!!! So then, I goto open the Phenom II 550BE box to check the CPU and its NOT a 550BE its a Athlon X2 3600+ WTF!!! It was just put in a 550BE box. Now Im out over 250$ worth of network switch gear trying to help a college guy out with his networking courses!

Sometimes I think of giving up and sell it all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well as my luck CONTINUES to run out more and more here lately, I just got the combo in today and first I opened the motherboard and found 3 our of the six clips holding the massive heatsink for the VRM, NB, and SB chipsets were missing!!! So then, I goto open the Phenom II 550BE box to check the CPU and its NOT a 550BE its a Athlon X2 3600+ WTF!!! It was just put in a 550BE box. Now Im out over 250$ worth of network switch gear trying to help a college guy out with his networking courses!
> 
> Sometimes I think of giving up and sell it all.



Please tell me you do have a way of getting your money back or that replaced?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2012)

He said he's sorry and never looked in the boxes before he sent them to me (HOW DO YOU NOW LOOK AT WHAT YOU ARE SENDING SOMEONE?). He said he is going to send back my switches in the morning. Waiting a week then going through this stuff on another cruncher I had lined up makes me so mad. I take one step forward and 10 steps back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> He said he's sorry and never looked in the boxes before he sent them to me (HOW DO YOU NOW LOOK AT WHAT YOU ARE SENDING SOMEONE?). He said he is going to send back my switches in the morning. Waiting a week then going through this stuff on another cruncher I had lined up makes me so mad. I take one step forward and 10 steps back



I really hope you get back what you lost man, that's a bummer dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I really hope you get back what you lost man, that's a bummer dude.



He told me to keep the motherboard and 3600+ so after I finished inspecting, I setup the combo on a box and powered it on and to my surprise it posted fine so now I will have to find some screws, nuts, and rubber washers to hold down the heatsinks.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I am starting to rack up some numbers. Albeit slowly right now. Crunching on 1 core right now and was able to do 10 packets in 24 hrs. I'll go ahead and run it full steam on this system as soon as the Seti packets get done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> He told me to keep the motherboard and 3600+ so after I finished inspecting, I setup the combo on a box and powered it on and to my surprise it posted fine so now I will have to find some screws, nuts, and rubber washers to hold down the heatsinks.



Well that's not so bad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well that's not so bad.



Its not good though. 250$ worth of switches plus fiber patch cables and a 6 pair fiber patch panel for a motherboard that I have to fix and a 20$ CPU + 40$ is not great. Im still really bummed out. 

Once the motherboard is back to normal I will have a MSI K9A2 Platinum and a 3800+ CPU for sale or trade


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

I meant the fix wasn't so bad, still sucks that you are down all that though man.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a teacher's login for my highschool's computers.. I should get them all crunching  that would get me some beast PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

We had someone do that before, just make sure you have full permission to do so and that you explain exactly what it's for and how it works.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2012)

Deja vue - Ion. He got the permission from school but lost it at home. Will He be back?

Best of luck Kevin. I hope that they accept that some PC can run at 40-50% when they are on. Please activate (show) your host in you profile - My profile, tick show host, so we can follow your little helpers


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah... Ion left right after him and Gary had that huge spat over him getting credit for the schools computers crunching under his name.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

From what I was told it was a completely personal reason, not because of the argument between him and Gary.  But then again that's just what I was told.  Does anybody talk to Gary still?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm friends with him on facebook, but I noticed he only really posts on TPU now and again. I know his kids were having some health issues.  

It's too bad since both of them were great parts of the team. I hope they both come back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

I had him too, don't recall his last name though.  I'll check again.  I'm going to contact him later today, see how he and his family is doing.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 7, 2012)

I've asked my tech teacher about using some of his computers to crunch, and he said I was allowed, but I have to come in at about 7am and set it up and after school shut it down. So I'm about to have 6 more cores crunching for me C:


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2012)

^^Nice. Good that you asked. What kind of cores are we talking about?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> ^^Nice. Good that you asked. What kind of cores are we talking about?



Single cores, all at 1.6 ghz. My school board has a deal with lenovo so it's not the best pcs...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2012)

My 2600k is offline for a couple of days, while I move it back to the workshop, and put it under water.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> ^^Nice. Good that you asked. What kind of cores are we talking about?



Single cores, all at 1.6 ghz. My school board has a deal with lenovo so it's not the best pcs...


----------



## KieX (Feb 7, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I've asked my tech teacher about using some of his computers to crunch, and he said I was allowed, but I have to come in at about 7am and set it up and after school shut it down. So I'm about to have 6 more cores crunching for me C:



You might want to check this page then: http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&view=344

If those are shared computers where people use multiple logins then a service install would be better than the usual method. You won't get error messages of Boinc Manager not connecting each time the login is changed, and users won't have access to the manager itself which is always a good policy with public computing.

You can then use the Boinc Manager on one computer to login to the others. Or BoincView.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> My 2600k is offline for a couple of days, while I move it back to the workshop, and put it under water.



Make sure to get us some pics of the beast once finished.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> You might want to check this page then: http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&view=344
> 
> If those are shared computers where people use multiple logins then a service install would be better than the usual method. You won't get error messages of Boinc Manager not connecting each time the login is changed, and users won't have access to the manager itself which is always a good policy with public computing.
> 
> You can then use the Boinc Manager on one computer to login to the others. Or BoincView.



Thanks! I don't know if that would work though... Even teachers can't install programs, I need one of the school board tech guy's login ( had one for a few months, but he found out I was using it and changed his pass ). I can install to temp files and run it like that for one use, or install it to my USB and run it like that, I'll go the the principal and ask him if I can get clearance from the school board to run it on all 50 something pcs at the school


----------



## twilyth (Feb 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Thanks! I don't know if that would work though... Even teachers can't install programs, I need one of the school board tech guy's login ( had one for a few months, but he found out I was using it and changed his pass ). I can install to temp files and run it like that for one use, or install it to my USB and run it like that, I'll go the the principal and ask him if I can get clearance from the school board to run it on all 50 something pcs at the school



Just be sure to let them know that it will raise electricity costs.  Better to let them know up front than have them try to figure it out later.  You'd also want to set it to suspend when in use and unload wu's from memory when suspended.

With the powersaving features on newer cpus, the impact might not be that great since the machine will probably still go into sleep mode even with boinc running, but that's another potential issue.

It would be great to have the points, but it's not worth getting in trouble.  There might even be some legal issues aside from the cost of electricity.  So the bottom line is give them the full picture and make sure you have the permissions you need.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 8, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Just be sure to let them know that it will raise electricity costs.  Better to let them know up front than have them try to figure it out later.  You'd also want to set it to suspend when in use and unload wu's from memory when suspended.
> 
> With the powersaving features on newer cpus, the impact might not be that great since the machine will probably still go into sleep mode even with boinc running, but that's another potential issue.
> 
> It would be great to have the points, but it's not worth getting in trouble.  There might even be some legal issues aside from the cost of electricity.  So the bottom line is give them the full picture and make sure you have the permissions you need.



Sure will, waking up early is gunna suck though


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2012)

Running full bore now. 390 in 2 days. The system has ran it for only maybe 30 hrs. I think it's decent scores.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 8, 2012)

Weird stuff 
Three of my rigs have shut down during the last 36 hrs not at the same time but with exactly 12 hrs between them, both SR-2's and a 2600K rig. The 2600K I got the "Can not find boot media" message which I belive is a SSD/HDD problem.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 8, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Weird stuff
> Three of my rigs have shut down during the last 36 hrs not at the same time but with exactly 12 hrs between them, both SR-2's and a 2600K rig. The 2600K I got the "Can not find boot media" message which I belive is a SSD/HDD problem.



Did you install windows with other hard drives installed? I did that and now I have to put my slave as the boot drive


----------



## twilyth (Feb 8, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Weird stuff
> Three of my rigs have shut down during the last 36 hrs not at the same time but with exactly 12 hrs between them, both SR-2's and a 2600K rig. The 2600K I got the "Can not find boot media" message which I belive is a SSD/HDD problem.



I've been getting a fair number of errors.  First it was one 1090t.  So I rolled it back and that seems to have helped, but didn't eliminated the issue.  As soon as that one was posting fewer errors, the other 1090 started.  It's like a conspiracy.  I swear the other rig had no issues until I rolled back the first one.  So now I'll have to attend to that one and see how it goes.

But so far, no hardware issues. I don't know if this a competition we really want to be in.  Maybe it's just coincidence, but there seems to be a correlation.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Weird stuff
> Three of my rigs have shut down during the last 36 hrs not at the same time but with exactly 12 hrs between them, both SR-2's and a 2600K rig. The 2600K I got the "Can not find boot media" message which I belive is a SSD/HDD problem.


That is weird especially the 12 hrs apart deal.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 9, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I've been getting a fair number of errors.  First it was one 1090t.  So I rolled it back and that seems to have helped, but didn't eliminated the issue.  As soon as that one was posting fewer errors, the other 1090 started.  It's like a conspiracy.  I swear the other rig had no issues until I rolled back the first one.  So now I'll have to attend to that one and see how it goes.
> 
> But so far, no hardware issues. I don't know if this a competition we really want to be in.  Maybe it's just coincidence, but there seems to be a correlation.


Wierd stuff, I've tried to take the 2600K down to stock speed but still got a reboot with the "No boot media found" screen appearing, maybe I should try to upgrade the firmware on the SSD(120 GB Vertex3).
Could be some bad WU's too, I know it happends in FAH so why not in WCG.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That is weird especially the 12 hrs apart deal.



Yeah I think so too. All the rigs are on the same 16 AMP circut so I moved two of them over to another, luckily I got three circuts wired up to the seccond floor when I had it rebuild 1,5 yrs ago. These are 240V AC circuts so they should take somewhere around 3500W I think and I've only been pushing 1500W on the one.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Wierd stuff, I've tried to take the 2600K down to stock speed but still got a reboot with the "No boot media found" screen appearing, maybe I should try to upgrade the firmware on the SSD(120 GB Vertex3).
> Could be some bad WU's too, I know it happends in FAH so why not in WCG.


Whew.  I thought everyone was convinced I was off my meds and was just politely ignoring me. 

What I came here to post about however is MUCH more serious.  I just got an error on a beta wu.  A BETA!!!!  Do you have ANY idea how much that sucks?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Whew.  I thought everyone was convinced I was off my meds and was just politely ignoring me.
> 
> What I came here to post about however is MUCH more serious.  I just got an error on a beta wu.  A BETA!!!!  Do you have ANY idea how much that sucks?



Your are not the first. The last bacth of Betas (some days ago) had around 2% errors as far as I remember.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Your are not the first. The last bacth of Betas (some days ago) had around 2% errors as far as I remember.


We should start a support group.  It is totally devastating.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I've asked my tech teacher about using some of his computers to crunch, and he said I was allowed, but I have to come in at about 7am and set it up and after school shut it down. So I'm about to have 6 more cores crunching for me C:



I did that at my school I had I think 4-6, but sadly once I graduated they school got brand new computers Now i'm stuck my only computer. I want to go back and ask him if I could put WCG back on them. He was a cool teacher sold a computer case to him and stuff.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2012)

twilyth said:


> We should start a support group.  It is totally devastating.



I got my intel from WCG forums so they know


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know, but it does seem like some of mine take an awful long time to validated. I have some taking 2 to 3 days to validate. I prbably have at least 5 to 8 awaiting validation.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 9, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I did that at my school I had I think 4-6, but sadly once I graduated they school got brand new computers Now i'm stuck my only computer. I want to go back and ask him if I could put WCG back on them. He was a cool teacher sold a computer case to him and stuff.



I'm in class right now, turns out my tech teacher can install programs so we're installing it on the tech computers right nao C:


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm in class right now, turns out my tech teacher can install programs so we're installing it on the tech computers right nao C:


[Will Smith] Daaaayyyuummm!!![/end]

Congrats.


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2012)

Well.. after a few days where my PPD just halved and all rigs went haywire with CEP2, I've reduced to number of WU per day and everything is starting to go back to normal:









twilyth said:


> Whew.  I thought everyone was convinced I was off my meds and was just politely ignoring me.
> 
> What I came here to post about however is MUCH more serious. I just got an error on a beta wu.  A BETA!!!!  Do you have ANY idea how much that sucks?



Oi! You got a *BAD*** SILVER* in Beta project! I've been trying like mad and can't reach it 

My meager bronze and I know your pain :shadedshu Luckily I managed close to 60 WU'a without any error on that last batch though.



Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm in class right now, turns out my tech teacher can install programs so we're installing it on the tech computers right nao C:



Awesome


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 9, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well.. after a few days where my PPD just halved and all rigs went haywire with CEP2, I've reduced to number of WU per day and everything is starting to go back to normal:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Gjwdd.jpg
> 
> ...





twilyth said:


> [Will Smith] Daaaayyyuummm!!![/end]
> 
> Congrats.



It's only 4 more threads for 12 hours a day, but it should help a bit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

Last night I got time to put my newly repaired M3A78-CM to the test!! I let it crunch all night long 100$ load. The temps are alittle high but I did notice the CPU fan is not going that fast so later I will test some programs like speed fan and AMD overdrive to speed it up!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay guys, just a heads up my PPD is going to be totally wack today/tomorrow. Lauren and I are going to my brothers LAN party, so The 1055T and the 945 will basically not be crunching much. I plan on leaving the HTPC at home thou.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well CP you will be happy to know that the guy made it up to me on the switch deal (sorta)

Ok I gave him two Nortel 210-24T switches (rack mountable) with 4 fiber cables and a 6 pair fiber panel.

He has given me a MSI K9A2 Platinum Motherboard with 3600+ Dual Core and 40$
Now he has agreed to trade my 5850 for a GTX 560TI 2GB card and pay for shipping.

So in my mind I think the deal is done and we both are going to be happy in the end.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 11, 2012)

What would be 2 gpus that I can run in Sli that would be good crunchers for a S939 system?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 11, 2012)

Wait you can crunch with GPU!? I have crossfire 4850's. How do i use them. I thought You had to fold with GPU.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ Still only cpu with crunching,  but they are working on getting gpu.


----------



## KieX (Feb 11, 2012)

For now you can't use GPU for WCG project. F@H supports GPU and for that even 8800GT nvidias would be fine. In Boinc, I think GPUGrid was something a few tested but can't comment as I don't know much about that one.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 11, 2012)

I've broke the 1k mark. Now how are my numbers aligning? Been running since Last Sunday around noon. I only crunch about 15 hrs a day and crunching on a dual core system. And the first 2 days or so I was only crunching on one core with WCG.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 11, 2012)

Just joined the TPU WCG team. Already crunching away!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 11, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Just joined the TPU WCG team. Already crunching away!



Welcome to the team.  We may be a small team but we try hard.

@ MaD shOt. numbers look great!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool I was hoping so. Will step up on the crunching here shortley with a purpose built rig. Also will get the other systems crunching WCG. Will see how long it really takes to gobble down the cobbles. hehe. I'm a man in a Mission. My goal is to hit 5 million before I die. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well CP you will be happy to know that the guy made it up to me on the switch deal (sorta)
> 
> Ok I gave him two Nortel 210-24T switches (rack mountable) with 4 fiber cables and a 6 pair fiber panel.
> 
> ...




Definitely makes me feel better man. 


Guys, sorry I haven't been on much, I've had way too much shit going on this week, just overwhelming.  But I'm still here and crunching.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 11, 2012)

You da man chicken patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 11, 2012)

Now someone explain the points deal to me. My total points generated is 10,634 and the 1519 is my average points generated per calender day.







Well atleast the returns look good for the short 6 days or running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2012)

Crunchers are back running 100% had to reinstall windows 7 on my HTPC but its back running with M3A78-CM and 5600+ 2.9GHZ

OFF topic but heres my new toy!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now someone explain the points deal to me. My total points generated is 10,634 and the 1519 is my average points generated per calender day.



The 10634 you got from the WCG homepage. For some historical reason the WCG points are converted to "real" points (1:7). Your 10634/7 = 1519, which are the point that you see in all other places hen the WCG homepage.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Crunchers are back running 100% had to reinstall windows 7 on my HTPC but its back running with M3A78-CM and 5600+ 2.9GHZ
> 
> OFF topic but heres my new toy!
> 
> ...



Don't like your new toy unless there is a USB connection on it. Put it back in the safe.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 11, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> The 10634 you got from the WCG homepage. For some historical reason the WCG points are converted to "real" points (1:7). Your 10634/7 = 1519, which are the point that you see in all other places hen the WCG homepage.



That makes sense I guess. Thank-you


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> The 10634 you got from the WCG homepage. For some historical reason the WCG points are converted to "real" points (1:7). Your 10634/7 = 1519, which are the point that you see in all other places hen the WCG homepage.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That makes sense I guess. Thank-you



Originally WCG used a client from United Devices.  Later they migrated to BOINC.  They figured 7 to 1 was a reasonably fair means of converting from UD points to BOINC points.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 12, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Don't like your new toy unless there is a USB connection on it. Put it back in the safe.


I agree
Sorry brandonwh64 but I don't think you could call guns toys, I'm not American so I don't understand this fascination for guns.

Now back on topic, anyone else got a truckload of errors on the 10. and only on "GO Fight Against Malaria" project?
Like this, three pages of them.


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2012)

Mydog said:


> I agree
> Sorry brandonwh64 but I don't think you could call guns toys, I'm not American so I don't understand this fascination for guns.
> 
> Now back on topic, anyone else got a truckload of errors on the 10. and only on "GO Fight Against Malaria" project?
> ...



Yup. Got 14 or so myself. Though it appears to have been an issue with WU's:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32553


----------



## Mydog (Feb 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yup. Got 14 or so myself. Though it appears to have been an issue with WU's:
> 
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32553



Well nothing to worry about then, they didn't use any CPU cycles so nothing lost.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm gonna break the 2k mark shortly. woohoo At 1948 in bionic now.



2048 with 6 pending validation woohooo. Next stop 5k


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 13, 2012)

Good? Yes/No?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 13, 2012)

^^Looking like a good start to me.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)

Goods news guys, Lauren and I are doing quite a bit better money wise. I've been doing some computer repair work on the side, and she's got a job lined up it looks like.(Thus my new purchases.) We're hoping to move from where we are at now in about two months or so. We'll see.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hell yea edward!

Well guys more crunching power coming today! Im bout to go do a local pickup with a TPU member for a 940BE! My home cruncher will consist of:

Phenom II 940 Black Edition
M3A78-CM  Motherboard
2x2GB DDR2-800


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2012)

*18 Days Left *
For completion of the Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2

Announcement:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32499

Looks like this is the first of a few this year that will be completed. New projects in the pipeline, possibly more Water-based research.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> *18 Days Left *
> For completion of the Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2
> 
> Announcement:
> ...



NICE! I will get my new quad up tonight and my third is a few parts shy but it will be running 24/7 100% as well!


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> *18 Days Left *
> For completion of the Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2
> 
> Announcement:
> ...



Good to know. I wonder what project will replace it?


Unrelated, but what is a good average ppd guys?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

More crunching POWA!


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Good to know. I wonder what project will replace it?
> 
> 
> Unrelated, but what is a good average ppd guys?



Unknown at this point. We just completed some batch of BETA WU's but anyone's guess what the actual new projects will be at this stage.

Your i7 should be able to do just over 3K Boinc or 21K WCG point per day if it's crunching 24/7. 

But WCG is all about whatever you can give towards research. So a good average PPD is whatever you can afford to keep giving consistently


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 13, 2012)

Well guys sometime this week I am going to bring another dual core cruncher online. Now Anyone have any experience crunching under Ubuntu?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

The history build is complete!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys sometime this week I am going to bring another dual core cruncher online. Now Anyone have any experience crunching under Ubuntu?



Go to applications, then ubuntu software center, and search for boinc manager.  If I remember correctly, it downloads and installs itself- not 100 % sure though.  After that, boinc manager will show up in applications-system tools.  Setup after that is just like boinc manager in windows.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 14, 2012)

Does Bonic run as efficient under Linux as it does under windows? Why I am asking is I am debating what os to run on the new cruncher.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 14, 2012)

I would think it would be the same or better, but I never tried both on the same rig to compare them.  I run ubuntu because it's free, but it can also be a pain in the ass too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 14, 2012)

I already have one system running Ubuntu 11.04 so I am used to it. And like you said it's free. I wasn't really wanting to buy another copy of windows.


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2012)

Windows will give you slightly more PPD. But Linux will finish WU faster, so your project runtime/badges occur faster. Been the case for a while, so choose whichever you prefer.

In terms of OS, you can always use the 240day trial of Windows Server 2008:
http://www.microsoft.com/download/e...b00000c932fd0rjc7_5p3t&displaylang=en&id=5023


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Windows will give you slightly more PPD. But Linux will finish WU faster, so your project runtime/badges occur faster. Been the case for a while, so choose whichever you prefer.
> 
> In terms of OS, you can always use the 240day trial of Windows Server 2008:
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/e...b00000c932fd0rjc7_5p3t&displaylang=en&id=5023


I'll take a look at it. Thanks KieX


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2012)

I got an invitation to HP cloud and was thinking to use it folding but since they reduced the available RAM to 20 MB it didn't make any sense. I then made 10 two core "servers" and got the first started up running WCG. The first four CEP2 resulted in errors before they even started. The hcmd2 now have a predicted 160 hours left (keep growing) and the dsfl vary between 2 and 4 hours and has during that for the past 3 hours. Not great. I have one problem and that is that I can't detach the PuTTy window (I use XP, don't know if it matters) so I can't start up the next 9 "servers". Any input Bogmali, F150?

Edit: My 160 hour WU ended with an effective CPU time of 2.79 hour. Still havn't sorted out how to detach my PuTTy window.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 14, 2012)

How do I get that little WCG Cruncher badge in the corner that some people have?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 14, 2012)

Found some ways to cut down on other electricity use and bring up my daily Folding and WCG run time. Hopefully I can keep it up  



Maelstrom said:


> How do I get that little WCG Cruncher badge in the corner that some people have?



First earn 100k BOINC points by installing, setting up, and running WCG (this may take a little time). Then go to UserCP, click edit options, and scroll down to where it says 'WCG Username' and enter the name you are using on WCG.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Found some ways to cut down on other electricity use and bring up my daily Folding and WCG run time. Hopefully I can keep it up



HP cloud? I got 18 cores running now for free.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I got an invitation to HP cloud and was thinking to use it folding but since they reduced the available RAM to 20 MB it didn't make any sense. I then made 10 two core "servers" and got the first started up running WCG. The first four CEP2 resulted in errors before they even started. The hcmd2 now have a predicted 160 hours left (keep growing) and the dsfl vary between 2 and 4 hours and has during that for the past 3 hours. Not great. I have one problem and that is that I can't detach the PuTTy window (I use XP, don't know if it matters) so I can't start up the next 9 "servers". Any input Bogmali, F150?
> 
> Edit: My 160 hour WU ended with an effective CPU time of 2.79 hour. Still havn't sorted out how to detach my PuTTy window.



Awesome! 

Hopefully bog or F150 can help you out.  I have no experience so can't help there. 



theonedub said:


> Found some ways to cut down on other electricity use and bring up my daily Folding and WCG run time. Hopefully I can keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> First earn 100k BOINC points by installing, setting up, and running WCG (this may take a little time). Then go to UserCP, click edit options, and scroll down to where it says 'WCG Username' and enter the name you are using on WCG.



Must share.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 14, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Found some ways to cut down on other electricity use and bring up my daily Folding and WCG run time. Hopefully I can keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> First earn 100k BOINC points by installing, setting up, and running WCG (this may take a little time). Then go to UserCP, click edit options, and scroll down to where it says 'WCG Username' and enter the name you are using on WCG.



Thanks, as of last WCG website update, I'm about 1/2 there. A few more days I imagine!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 14, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I got an invitation to HP cloud and was thinking to use it folding but since they reduced the available RAM to 20 MB it didn't make any sense. I then made 10 two core "servers" and got the first started up running WCG. The first four CEP2 resulted in errors before they even started. The hcmd2 now have a predicted 160 hours left (keep growing) and the dsfl vary between 2 and 4 hours and has during that for the past 3 hours. Not great. I have one problem and that is that I can't detach the PuTTy window (I use XP, don't know if it matters) so I can't start up the next 9 "servers". Any input Bogmali, F150?
> 
> Edit: My 160 hour WU ended with an effective CPU time of 2.79 hour. Still havn't sorted out how to detach my PuTTy window.



Do you have any rigs running ubuntu?  I don't use putty, I connect by ssh in the terminal off of a rig already running ubuntu.  Sorry, can't help much.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 14, 2012)

Well guy's I think Ubuntu is getting the nod for the next cruncher. Now Should I run 32 bit or 64 bit? I am leaning towards 64 bit. 

Also I switch 2 of the other machine over to WCG. They didn't do well so far on there first day. One has done the blistering total of 2 packs and the other (laptop) hasn't finshed any since last night. It fell asleep on the job and I didn't catch it until about 30 mins ago. I gave it a good scolding and set it so it won't fall asleep again. 

As I side note I have 12 or so results pending validation. Is this unusual? If they validate I will be over the 3k mark..


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd say 64 bit. As for pending validations, I think its normal, I still have some old work pending validation. Why it sometimes takes awhile is something I cannot answer.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 15, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> I'd say 64 bit. As for pending validations, I think its normal, I still have some old work pending validation. Why it sometimes takes awhile is something I cannot answer.



Pendings are normal, I got 24 pages of them now and I bet F150 got 40 pages or more, the WU's are just waiting for youre wingman to finish.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Pendings are normal, I got 24 pages of them now and I bet F150 got 40 pages or more, the WU's are just waiting for youre wingman to finish.



We need to have some serious talks with our wingmen. They be holding up the process.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, you'll find yourself having a few pages of "pending validation" WU's.  Completely normal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well guys, I have 8 Core running full blast and the newest should aleast start finishing projects so my numbers will be higher soon. Also Once My wife picks up her fathers old PC, I will have a case for the extra dual core setup I have and It will be running 100% as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2012)

That's the spirit man, great job!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 16, 2012)

Tpu why u no have our crunching badges displayed >_<


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 16, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Tpu why u no have our crunching badges displayed >_<



Free-DC is down and the badges need to read you're points from Free-DC.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 16, 2012)

Omg love the quote CP


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys, Internet was down for 2 days, but back up now.

Sorry about that.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey guys, Internet was down for 2 days, but back up now.
> 
> Sorry about that.



  shit happens. As long as you have a buffer to work with no big deal as far as WGC concerns but it must have been painfull to do without internet for that long. I have a backup USB 3G for when that happens to me.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha! Painful it was. It's what happens when roommates don't pay their part of the bill for 4 months. I just did overtime at work.....had nothing better to do so why not make money, right?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2012)

It seems like minhund have a similar internet problem, or? What happend puppy?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 16, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like minhund have a similar internet problem, or? What happend puppy?



No Internet problems here only shutting down for maintenance and need one of the SR-2's for LN2 time. I'm also getting strongarmed by someone(no names ) from XS


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2012)

^^best of luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2012)

@alien

Sure you do. 

@chaotic
Glad it's back up. . I had net issues for a long time and it was painful man.

@Minhund
Good luck on that LN2 session.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 17, 2012)

Got 10 cores at home crunching for the team now, and 4 more at school


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to throw a special shout out to mjkmike and stinger608! These guys are just super awesome!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I want to throw a special shout out to mjkmike and stinger608! These guys are just super awesome!



What super awesome thing did they do now?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> What super awesome thing did they do now?



Well it was much more Mike than myself, however Mike sent him a AMD 1055T that he was going to send to me. 

Mike is really the most awesome one around these parts, hands down!!!!!


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 17, 2012)

New cruncher inbound. I'll be bringing my 2500K online in  a few minutes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/OP6nHh.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/VYhMH.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



  I got my x3 from a member, just no time tonight to get it going. 



brandonwh64 said:


> I want to throw a special shout out to mjkmike and stinger608! These guys are just super awesome!





stinger608 said:


> Well it was much more Mike than myself, however Mike sent him a AMD 1055T that he was going to send to me.
> 
> Mike is really the most awesome one around these parts, hands down!!!!!



Can I kiss you'll? At least a group hug? 



MGF Derp said:


> New cruncher inbound. I'll be bringing my 2500K online in  a few minutes.



Awesome


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can I kiss you'll? At least a group hug?



Only if you promise no tongue.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 17, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Only if you promise no tongue.



We can't promise anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotta love TPU!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 17, 2012)

This is the best team ever!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2012)

stats.free-dc.org said:
			
		

> Database server has lost an SSD and will be down for a few days at least.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


>


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v418/bawanaal/ihasamega128627047974349078.jpg



NOOOOOOO!!!! And I had just got over 100k wcg points this morning! I want that little wcg badge .






Ah well, its not about the badge, but about helping people, so I can wait!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!! And I had just got over 100k wcg points this morning! I want that little wcg badge .
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120217/wcg.jpg
> 
> 
> Ah well, its not about the badge, but about helping people, so I can wait!



Yea it sux! I roll over 400K today too


----------



## theonedub (Feb 17, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!! And I had just got over 100k wcg points this morning! I want that little wcg badge .
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120217/wcg.jpg
> 
> 
> Ah well, its not about the badge, but about helping people, so I can wait!



It's been a while, but I think the badge is 100k BOINC which would be 700k WCG points.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 17, 2012)

theonedub said:


> It's been a while, but I think the badge is 100k BOINC which would be 700k WCG points.



If that's the case, I have awhile then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!! And I had just got over 100k wcg points this morning! I want that little wcg badge .
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120217/wcg.jpg
> 
> 
> Ah well, its not about the badge, but about helping people, so I can wait!





theonedub said:


> It's been a while, but I think the badge is 100k BOINC which would be 700k WCG points.



Actually I think it might be the other way around.  I have all the info saved at home on a .doc file.  But I'm at work right now.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2012)

theonedub said:


> It's been a while, but I think the badge is 100k BOINC which would be 700k WCG points.





Chicken Patty said:


> Actually I think it might be the other way around.  I have all the info saved at home on a .doc file.  But I'm at work right now.




Yep that is correct CP. I have had it now for quite some time. And I am at about 640,000 points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep that is correct CP. I have had it now for quite some time. And I am at about 640,000 points.



Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Bow (Feb 18, 2012)

Sry guys been down for a couple days having some internet problems F#*king DSL.


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2012)

The SNURK WCG sig badges look like they won't be available for a couple days.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,29840_lastpage,yes#364054


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

new cruncher online Woohoo..  Oh and Ubuntu 64 bit got the nod for this one. 

And you notice the weather for the next couple days here. Friggin snow tomorrow. Snow what the FFF. And there calling for 8+ inches. We haven't had nothing but maybe a few sprinkles this year.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2012)

*Do you think that this will work?*

I got into the HP beta cloud program so I made 10 small Servers each comprising of 2 Intel cores (treads?) @ 2,67 GHz. After 4 days I decided to kill the worst producer and made a new one and here is it (snip from putty):

root@server-56940:~# top
top - 17:27:58 up 42 min,  1 user,  load average: 2.26, 2.32, 1.73
Tasks:  99 total,   3 running,  96 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  7.0%sy, 81.8%ni, 11.2%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
*Mem:   2056476k total,  2033460k used*,    23016k free,    15988k buffers
Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,  1720640k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
 5565 boinc     39  19  302m  70m 9948 R  100  3.5  13:48.93 wcgrid_*cep2*_qch
 5584 boinc     39  19  301m  69m 9948 R  100  3.4  12:26.86 wcgrid_*cep2*_qch
  402 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:11.55 flush-252:0
 5497 boinc     39  19  1932 1004  740 S    0  0.0   0:05.48 wcgrid_cep2_6.4

When it is set up it takes the Home WGC profile and mine allows 6 CEP2 at any time.

I found that half of my new Servers were produing 4-5 times more then my three worst one and that makes me wonder if some of my servers are real cores and some are one core and one tread. Pending WUs are taking into acount, I go by Average credit per CPU second) - from 0.002309 to 0.009755.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2012)

Since Free-DC has been down, I have been using this website:
http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?team=22175&sort=RC&show=0&project=wcg


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Since Free-DC has been down, I have been using this website:
> http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?team=22175&sort=RC&show=0&project=wcg



That's a good site. I've also been using Boincstats for daily production. MStenholm's new additions look like they're rocking
http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&hosts=0&ti=22175&co=&date=&or=12

EDIT: Think the puppy may be returning to his other home 
If so, then just want to say thanks for your contribution. You're always welcome here


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Since Free-DC has been down, I have been using this website:
> http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?team=22175&sort=RC&show=0&project=wcg





KieX said:


> That's a good site. I've also been using Boincstats for daily production. MStenholm's new additions look like they're rocking
> http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&hosts=0&ti=22175&co=&date=&or=12
> 
> EDIT: Think the puppy may be returning to his other home
> If so, then just want to say thanks for your contribution. You're always welcome here





Some great sites there guys!!! Didn't know there were other states out there to see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

KieX said:


> That's a good site. I've also been using Boincstats for daily production. MStenholm's new additions look like they're rocking
> http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&hosts=0&ti=22175&co=&date=&or=12
> 
> EDIT: Think the puppy may be returning to his other home
> If so, then just want to say thanks for your contribution. You're always welcome here



What makes you say that?  Did he say something?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

He's missing from the top ten.






Great crunching with you Mydog come back and play anytime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> He's missing from the top ten.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120219/Top Ten.png
> 
> Great crunching with you Mydog come back and play anytime.



in the WCG website he's still active under our team.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

Lets hope the dog is just chasing the ball and will be back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Lets hope the dog is just chasing the ball and will be back.



Hopefully, we do thank him greatly for his contribution and hope he returns or at least sticks around.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 19, 2012)

Le dog will be back in approx two weeks, doing a tradoff with MM atm.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Le dog will be back in approx two weeks, doing a tradoff with MM atm.



I hope you keep the tail up.

Have fun.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> new cruncher online Woohoo..  Oh and Ubuntu 64 bit got the nod for this one.
> 
> And you notice the weather for the next couple days here. Friggin snow tomorrow. Snow what the FFF. And there calling for 8+ inches. We haven't had nothing but maybe a few sprinkles this year.
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/Screenshot-3.png




And to update my post which I was so nice to quote myself.  There is a friggin white out here. wondering if I take my Phenom rig outside if I can oc it more?  style/ghetto cooling there.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

Dry cold is what you want.  IF its snowing then no. Mousture is going to get on the board.  Look for days in the -25c.  It also helps if you live in Canada.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Le dog will be back in approx two weeks, doing a tradoff with MM atm.



We'll have a spot here waiting for you.   Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm working on a secret project and might get/need a helping hand from MM 
But I'll be back, might not be untill after Cebit which I'm attending


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

Mydog said:


> I'm working on a secret project and might get/need a helping hand from MM
> But I'll be back, might not be untill after Cebit which I'm attending



Do what you gotta do man.    Stay in touch!


----------



## Mydog (Feb 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do what you gotta do man.    Stay in touch!



Thanks Patty
2-E5-2687W thats all I can say


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mydog said:


> 2-E5-2687W



 An 8 core Sandy Bridge Xeon x2?


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

OK I'm online and crunching.... 1,000,000 points (someday)


----------



## Mydog (Feb 19, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> An 8 core Sandy Bridge Xeon x2?



Nop 8 core SB-E Socket 2011


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Nop 8 core SB-E Socket 2011



EVGA or ASUS mobo? Damn you


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Nop 8 core SB-E Socket 2011



Nice.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK I'm online and crunching.... 1,000,000 points (someday)



Which name did you use on sign up? ThE_MaD_ShOt ?


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Which name did you use on sign up? ThE_MaD_ShOt ?



Sure......

Like I'm going to get all of the upper/lower case letters and dashes right to spell your user name 

I tried to spell it once it while looking right at it and still messed it up


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sure......
> 
> Like I'm going to get all of the upper/lower case letters and dashes right to spell your user name
> 
> I tried to spell it once it while looking right at it and still messed it up




 Took me years of practice to get it right. I have been using that name for almost 10 yrs on another board. Just recently been actively using it because I was a tard when I came up with it. I use a different name on some other board I frequent. (Gs Dewd)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK I'm online and crunching.... 1,000,000 points (someday)


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2012)

Now these are some serious numbers


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 20, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Now these are some serious numbers



I wish it was like that everyday.
Glad to see Bok got Free-DC back up and running.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I wish it was like that everyday.
> Glad to see Bok got Free-DC back up and running.


No kidding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

39k for me, better take a screenshot of that


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, have had the parts for the new 2P hex core server for a couple of weeks and haven't done jack.  Have to try to get motivated soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

I've had a rig To build too, hasn't been able to do it neither.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Well, have had the parts for the new 2P hex core server for a couple of weeks and haven't done jack.  Have to try to get motivated soon.



Motivation? Get started you l... b.....  AMD or Intel hex?


----------



## KieX (Feb 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Motivation? Get started you l... b.....  AMD or Intel hex?



IIRC it's two Xeon E-series Hex's. Should be a pretty nice producer.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> IIRC it's two Xeon E-series Hex's. Should be a pretty nice producer.



I need me some of thems.


----------



## KieX (Feb 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I need me some of thems.



I wouldn't say no either.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Motivation? Get started you l... b.....  AMD or Intel hex?





KieX said:


> IIRC it's two Xeon E-series Hex's. Should be a pretty nice producer.



Yes.  2 E5645.  I did manage to find all of the parts and it turns out that I did have a spare case.  

Here are the parts.  I just hope the m/b really is a true ATX
ASUS Z8NA-D6C Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5500 ATX Dual In...
Antec NEO ECO 620C 620W Continuous Power ATX12V v2...
Kingston 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM ECC Reg...
Thermaltake CLP0532 92mm EBR CPU Cooler


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay how realistic would this build be? Here is a board and proc. Board Proc
What else besides memory would I need to get this build off the ground for crunching and is it even viable?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, it looks like the coolers I have won't work with this m/b.  I need one that screws down into the standoff's built into the m/b.  Crap.


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay how realistic would this build be? Here is a board and proc. Board Proc
> What else besides memory would I need to get this build off the ground for crunching and is it even viable?



It won't be worth it cost wise for crunching as it's also ECC Registered RAM. That 16-core will produce around 5K-6K which a decent OC on a 2600K can do for a fraction of the price. If you do want server gear, I'd suggest either the Xeon E3's for single socket or for 2P some second hand Westemere Xeons.



twilyth said:


> Well, it looks like the coolers I have won't work with this m/b.  I need one that screws down into the standoff's built into the m/b.  Crap.



At that's a bummer. 
No way to remove the mount or use some other thinner screws that pass trough?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

New cruncher is almost done! Thank MJKMIKE! AND STINGER!!

Phenom II X6 1055T
MSI K9A2 Platinum
Rocketfish Cooler
ATI X300 PCIex


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> At that's a bummer.
> No way to remove the mount or use some other thinner screws that pass trough?


Well, the screws are connected to a massive backplate and the cooler mount uses push pins.  I might be able to remove the backplate, but I assume that's there to help with heat dissipation.  IDK.  Will have to research this later.


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey are these results OK???

see attached screenshot below 

approximately 4,000 points/12 results returned thru 1st 18 hours of crunching (about 8 more results awaiting validation)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey are these results OK???
> 
> see attached screenshot below
> 
> ...



Oh and those pending validation will get you. I now have 20 some pending.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2012)

@ Norton.  Looks great.  It takes time for a new rig to get up to full steam.


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> @ Norton.  Looks great.  It takes time for a new rig to get up to full steam.



Thanks for the info 

 only running 2.8ghz ATM (Phenom II- 4 cores unlocked)@80%

Rig is cool ( < 42C on all temps) and stable so may go up on the cores a bit (3-3.2ghz) and try 100% but will let it go a few days just to make sure current settings remain good


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

Its official! 14COREs running 100%!!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad I could help Brandon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

For Brandon and those who helped.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Glad I could help Brandon.





Chicken Patty said:


> For Brandon and those who helped.



Thank you so very much guys! Got scared this morning, I got up for work and tried to check its progress and it would not connect remotely so I turned on its monitor to find what looked to be hard locked but with a press of the keyboard it woke back up LOL I forgot to turn off the power saving features in windows 7. Its back putting out numbers!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 21, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Well, it looks like the coolers I have won't work with this m/b.  I need one that screws down into the standoff's built into the m/b.  Crap.





twilyth said:


> Well, the screws are connected to a massive backplate and the cooler mount uses push pins.  I might be able to remove the backplate, but I assume that's there to help with heat dissipation.  IDK.  Will have to research this later.



My Sr-2 came with 2 backplates, one for server heatsinks and the other for any 1366 I7 cpu cooler.  Does the backplate that came with the cooler look like it would fit over the backplate on the board?  Don't quote me on this, but I think I remember some one trimmed the corners off of the backplate on the board with a dremel so they could mount any I7 cooler they wanted-or maybe it was for a water cooling loop.  It could be an option, but you have to get dirty.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh and those pending validation will get you. I now have 20 some pending.



They will get you, 20 is not bad but if your like me you have 450 pending validation.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2012)

Since this is my first server, I'm playing this by the book.  I'll just get a couple coolers that are meant to screw into the stand offs.  Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm too chicken shit to do any modding.


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2012)

I am not Crunching when windows starts up how do I set that up?


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2012)

Bow said:


> I am not Crunching when windows starts up how do I set that up?



If you followed the standard installation and you're using a fairly recent BOINC version, just head to the "Tools" > "Display and Network Options".

In there, just tick the "Run at Login" option. You might want to close and re-open the BOINC manager to check it saved properly.


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry guys today my numbers are going to seem a little off due to the fact somehow my router got knocked offline. So my machines still crunched as they had plenty of unit downloaded already, they just couldn't do any uploading until I got home. Still I'm over the 8800 mark. So 10k should be here late tomorrow early Thursday.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Just went over 16,000 WCG points... should be over the BOINC 2,000 point milestone today


----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2012)

Got 2 of these 






Hopefully they'll ship from Edison and I'll get them Thursday.

The case I'm going to use looks like it has raised bumps on the back plate instead of standoffs.  But there are only 2 rows so part of the m/b won't have any support unless i add a couple of normal standoffs.  Kind of a weird arrangement but I've used it before as is so there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 22, 2012)

Awww yeah, first badge!


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hell yea!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 22, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Awww yeah, first badge!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/wcg.jpg



Nice, make sure to keep us up to date with your badge progress here.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2012)

*New project*

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32615


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32615



 Awesome news!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2012)

^^3 in pipe line for now so the first badge will take some days (it's a snail btw)


----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm switching to this exclusively until I get a sapphire badge.  Then I'll come back to clean energy for the crunching rigs.

Thanks for the heads up MS!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I'm switching to this exclusively until I get a sapphire badge.  Then I'll come back to clean energy for the crunching rigs.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up MS!!



When/if (sorry you l.... b.....) you get your 2P up and running I race you. For now I do a CEP2/four other projects/this new thing mix but it could change.... Pickup trucks are not part of the race due to regulations


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2012)

Will also be running exclusively until I hit the 6Yr contribution mark.

It runs on VINA btw, which should be good for points but may have some difficulties with anyone crunching on the first generation AMD Athlons and Pentiums (going by other projects that use this docking system).



> "Schistosomiasis is second only to malaria in its socioeconomic devastation."


The one thing that I like about WCG projects is that it raises awareness to things I hadn't ever been aware of 




mstenholm said:


> When/if (sorry you l.... b.....) you get your 2P up and running I race you. For now I do a CEP2/four other projects/this new thing mix but it could change.... Pickup trucks are not part of the race due to regulations



Run linux crunchers and it'll be like hitting a Nitrous button.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> Will also be running exclusively until I hit the 6Yr contribution mark.
> 
> It runs on VINA btw, which should be good for points but may have some difficulties with anyone crunching on the first generation AMD Athlons and Pentiums (going by other projects that use this docking system).
> 
> ...



Looking in the rule book (the one and only copy) and I just saw that people who were born in Spain and now is living in London is also excluded from the race. What are the odds for that? 

On a side note I will give "my" servers in the sky a chance since they run Linux. My backup for when the 2P is up and running is WIN7 but there are 24 our of them.


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Looking in the rule book (the one and only copy) and I just saw that people who were born in Spain and now is living in London is also excluded from the race. What are the odds for that?
> 
> On a side note I will give "my" servers in the sky a chance since they run Linux. My backup for when the 2P is up and running is WIN7 but there are 24 our of them.



Not fair  Damn you globe-trotters! 

Speaking of the clouds in the sky, can you post the results from the WCG site? Curious to know what amount of Run-Time per day they do.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> Not fair  Damn you globe-trotters!
> 
> Speaking of the clouds in the sky, can you post the results from the WCG site? Curious to know what amount of Run-Time per day they do.



They do not report as soon as they are done, in fact I only have one box that does that, but the run-time is close the 100 %. The results (PPD/day) are all over the woods (could be due to pending/not sent results). Have a look at the ones that I set up the first day (14.02.2012)- http://boincstats.com/stats/compare_graph.php?pr=wcg&table=hosts&id[]=1899052&id[]=1898859&id[]=1898741&id[]=1898850&id[]=1898825&id[]=1899019&id[]=1899106


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys! I woke up to find 1 of my 2500k's powered down.. and when I powered it back up all I got was the click of death from it's Hard drive.. But.. But.. hehehe I replaced it and it's back crunching strong!  est time down around 6 hours.. So, my numbers will be down.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 22, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Pickup trucks are not part of the race due to regulations


  Nobody wants to play with me!



mstenholm said:


> Looking in the rule book (the one and only copy) and I just saw that people who were born in Spain and now is living in London is also excluded from the race. What are the odds for that?



I think he's affraid of losing, that's why he has the only copy of the rule book.:shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Nobody wants to play with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's affraid of losing, that's why he has the only copy of the rule book.:shadedshu



Just trying to make it fair (for me)   

Give it your best shot. I take a defeat standing


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 22, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Just trying to make it fair (for me)
> 
> Give it your best shot. I take a defeat standing



Can't blame you for trying.  How many cloud threads are you running?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Can't blame you for trying.  How many cloud threads are you running?



20 cores/treads giving me around 11 k PPD atm set up as 10 "2 tiny CPUs" due to the new memory requirements.


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2012)

Leaving in a couple hours for a week in New York.  Going to leave the rig running and crunching.  Take care everyone,


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 23, 2012)

Just switched to  "Say No to Schistosoma", exclusively.  Are chrunchers from Canada also in the rule book?

Only have 28 threads with the three i7's though.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> 20 cores/treads giving me around 11 k PPD atm set up as 10 "2 tiny CPUs" due to the new memory requirements.



Are you using both compute regions or just one?  I've got 10 in each region (2 vCPU with 2 GB of ram each).


----------



## twilyth (Feb 23, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just switched to  "Say No to Schistosoma", exclusively.  Are chrunchers from Canada also in the rule book?
> 
> Only have 28 threads with the three i7's though.



I know man, I feel ya.  Life is hard when you're down to just 3 i7's  

I'm running 3 of those plus 2 1090T's and you still beat me on most days.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2012)

Had to do a rushed shutdown of my machines tonight due to a neighbor's house burning down.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn bro, that really sucks man. 

Is everyone okay? That is the main thing I believe!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2012)

House burned to the ground, guy must have had some ammo stored up or something because the FD had the whole block sectioned off. Place was only two blocks over from me. Thankfully it seems the owners were not home when it happened.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Had to do a rushed shutdown of my machines tonight due to a neighbor's house burning down.



That's some crazy stuff, glad he is okay and no one was home!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 23, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Are you using both compute regions or just one?  I've got 10 in each region (2 vCPU with 2 GB of ram each).



Just one. So you changed yours to comply with the ram limit.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, I thought about asking if I could be one of the exceptions to the rule but figured it wouldn't work so I had to change them.  Why are you only running one region, you can run both you know.  The ram limit is for each region.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 23, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Yeah, I thought about asking if I could be one of the exceptions to the rule but figured it wouldn't work so I had to change them.  Why are you only running one region, you can run both you know.  The ram limit is for each region.



From the invite e-mail -

1.	Please only create instances in AZ1

Edit: but I just lost that e-mail  really so now 20 new cores are working on SN2S plus the 12 from one of my folders. My usual crunchers are still working on other jobs so it would take some days before I'm at 60 cores for SN2S.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 23, 2012)

The email I got from them in the begining only stated that there was a 20 vcpu limit per region, nothing about using az1 only.  So I set up both and then got an email a couple of weeks later about the new ram requirements, which also stated that it was 20 GB per region with the 20 vcpu.  So I changed both regions to meet the new requirement.  They never mentioned anything about not using the az2 region.  If I were you, I'd go set up the other region too.  I think bogmali is running both regions too, what's the worst that could happen.  They would ask you to terminate the instances in az2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2012)

Come home today to find my Phenom II quad not crunching. The time and date had reset for some reason


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm, apparently Free-DC can't detect dual processor systems.  My server's processor ranks 105 overall and it says there's only one in TPU when it has two:
http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cp...d=6ec6454186608e1b86f7a3e96b5d35d0&st=100&or=

Still 105th place for being 2 x 1.6GHz ain't too shabby. 


Microsoft Windows Server 2003 "R2" (which it has) is also the 4th most productive OS:
http://boincstats.com/stats/host_os...id=6ec6454186608e1b86f7a3e96b5d35d0&st=0&or=8




I'm thinking that when it dies, I should switch it over to dual 12/16 core 2.4 GHz Opterons.  That should give the score a nice kick in the ass.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2012)

Now how do you find the owners of a certain proc? Like just off the top of my head  #229 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ ? Theres only 1. Well it says there's only one but I know for a fact that there must be atleast 2.

And also this one  #265	 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor 2650e same for this one.

Okay the 3800+ is listed atlease twice. Here again at 45th spot #45 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+


And the 4200+ is at 59th spot

Maybe they mean currently and the stats are total to date.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2012)

There's an option in WCG to show or hide your hosts.  A lot of people hide their hosts and therefore they can't be tracked.

The box that gets checked or unchecked is at the bottom of the "my profile" page.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 24, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I know man, I feel ya.  Life is hard when you're down to just 3 i7's
> 
> I'm running 3 of those plus 2 1090T's and you still beat me on most days.



Don't know how I beat you.  My i7's are a 930 @ 4.00, 2600k @ 4.7, and a 3930k @ 4.7.  All my AMD 6 cores are gone to other members,  only left with the FX 8150 and if work that pays picks up it will be back on line soon.


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Don't know how I beat you.  My i7's are a 930 @ 4.00, 2600k @ 4.7, and a 3930k @ 4.7.  All my AMD 6 cores are gone to other members,  only left with the FX 8150 and if work that pays picks up it will be back on line soon.



How do the FX8120/8150's do in crunching vs X6 Thuban's?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> How do the FX8120/8150's do in crunching vs X6 Thuban's?



My FX8150k did much better than my 1090t.  Much better over clocker as well,  for ppd I realy can't remember I think it was just under 6000.  Realy need to get that rig back on line.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now how do you find the owners of a certain proc? Like just off the top of my head  #229 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ ? Theres only 1. Well it says there's only one but I know for a fact that there must be atleast 2.
> 
> And also this one  #265	 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor 2650e same for this one.
> 
> ...



I believe the 4200+ the rig I made for my mother, that I sometimes have crunching


EDIT: I just checked, and it's actually a 5200+ I knew there was a 200+


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I believe the 4200+ the rig I made for my mother, that I sometimes have crunching


And my 4200+ lol


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well after dicking around with my 2700K for a few days, I am content to leave it at stock speeds until I receive the new motherboard and send this serious piece of shit back to NewEgg. So that gave me the little bit of time to fire back up my i7 930 system and get it on the grid also. Basically at this moment that give me 22 cores crunching. 16 Intel threads, and 6 AMD threads. 

I am however going to try to get a 1090T up and running for another 6 AMD threads giving me 28 total threads crunching. I am hoping that will happen in the next week or so. 

Also hoping that the power system in this old apartment will be enough.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2012)

twilyth said:


> There's an option in WCG to show or hide your hosts.  A lot of people hide their hosts and therefore they can't be tracked.
> 
> The box that gets checked or unchecked is at the bottom of the "my profile" page.


Oh, it was unchecked.  Maybe it will jump up to 3 in a few days.

Are you sure that isn't something else though?  WCG/BOINC always refers to them as devices, not hosts.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, it was unchecked.  Maybe it will jump up to 3 in a few days.
> 
> Are you sure that isn't something else though?  WCG/BOINC always refers to them as devices, not hosts.









http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=339118


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2012)

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_host_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&userid=6707163cc325d1a837e345633e564fc4

You're right--none listed.  It hasn't updated yet either.  X5310s are about to jump up. XD  I wonder who has the other one.


----------



## KieX (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going to hopefully be adding another 3930K to my farm for start of March. Expecting to be in the high 40K to 50K PPD region.

In April it is likely we run the now-yearly WCG contest, so I'll be putting one of the 2600K's as a contest prize.

Will eventually downsize my farm, trying to keep the rigs within the team. But well.. last time I said that I increased my PPD 10K.. so it all depends on how Lady Luck treats me this year.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup, it's showing two now. 

As a consequence, E5310 now moved from #105 to #26 and Credit per OS, Server 2003 R2 went from #4 to #1. 

You know what they say about slow and steady... XD


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 25, 2012)

Got a socket 775 P4 setup for free today and added it to the farm. Might not do much PPD but it's fun to tinker with dangit!

Also got a rack mountable 24 port 10/100 switch, I have some plans for after I move... It involves a server rack...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got a socket 775 P4 setup for free today and added it to the farm. Might not do much PPD but it's fun to tinker with dangit!
> 
> Also got a rack mountable 24 port 10/100 switch, I have some plans for after I move... It involves a server rack...



Hell I have a Athlon Xp 3200+ crunching as part or my array. It doesn't seem like it is doing much and it will probably stop crunching once I add the new cruncher in but every little bit helps I guess.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 25, 2012)

It's only crunching because I make everything I own crunch.  

I have it mostly for modding and tweaking, I'm hoping it'll prevent me from getting that upgrade itch as much, but it's doubtful.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm, wondering what kind of PPD could one expect out of a i5 2500K? 

Reason that I ask, is I might have a smoking deal on one, and could keep my Gigabyte board to install it in and install the 2700K in the board I am receiving from Paulieg. That would give me the i7 930, i7 2500K, and i7 2700K all crunching away.


----------



## KieX (Feb 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, wondering what kind of PPD could one expect out of a i5 2500K?
> 
> Reason that I ask, is I might have a smoking deal on one, and could keep my Gigabyte board to install it in and install the 2700K in the board I am receiving from Paulieg. That would give me the i7 930, i7 2500K, and i7 2700K all crunching away.



Just over 4K IIRC at 4GHz


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> Just over 4K IIRC at 4GHz



Not too bad then!!! Hell, that might get me in the bottom end of the pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty much any i5 or i7 give you amazing PPD man.  Just can't go wrong with them for crunching!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

So how well  will a phenom II 965be do?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So how well  will a phenom II 965be do?



Probably around 2k ppd.  I would suppose.  Depends on clocks.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

Well hell maybe I should think about a 2500k build instead.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well hell maybe I should think about a 2500k build instead.



For crunching I don't think you can go wrong with i5 or i7 man, just don't.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

Now what makes the i5's and i7's so much better at crunching then quad phenom ii's? Just curious


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2012)

im pretty much decided on a Core i3 2xxx series for the GF/HTPC build im eventually starting, but it should still put out decent numbers  Hyper Threading FTW


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 26, 2012)

Any one cruching say no to s notice a spike in core temps or is it just my rigs.  They are all up about 8c?  Room temp is the same and nothing else changed.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Any one cruching say no to s notice a spike in core temps or is it just my rigs.  They are all up about 8c?  Room temp is the same and nothing else changed.



Nope, all below 50 C so no change. I don't want to know the laptop's condition, I'm sure it is hot but that's no news.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine are right @ 52 so no change here.

Hey guys what would do better for me (for crunching) a x4 965BE (3.4 ghz) or a x6 1035T (2.6ghz) , both at stock clocks.


----------



## KieX (Feb 26, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Any one cruching say no to s notice a spike in core temps or is it just my rigs.  They are all up about 8c?  Room temp is the same and nothing else changed.



Nope. But it definitely has an impact on the PPD, Runtime and WU. Mine all dropped significantly with a Pending Validation list growing to 50 pages. But well, don't mind numbers I'm going for the 6yr runtime contribution to help them kickstart the project.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now what makes the i5's and i7's so much better at crunching then quad phenom ii's? Just curious





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine are right @ 52 so no change here.
> 
> Hey guys what would do better for me (for crunching) a x4 965BE (3.4 ghz) or a x6 1035T (2.6ghz) , both at stock clocks.



Generally speaking Intel's architecture since the first Nehalem has been able to do more WCG work per clock than AMD. It's unfortunately a divide that has grown even larger recently.

The X6 for sure. WCG output scales well with CPU frequency. For example: 8 cores at 1.5GHz would output more or less the same as 4 cores at 3GHz. By that very rough measure the X6 should still be the better peformer.

If you want to get more accurate numbers try these:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2518153&postcount=208
http://flyingsuicide.net/wcg/index.php


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine are right @ 52 so no change here.
> 
> Hey guys what would do better for me (for crunching) a x4 965BE (3.4 ghz) or a x6 1035T (2.6ghz) , both at stock clocks.



the stock 1035T is 95w so you can probably run it up to 3.0-3.2 ghz w/o breaking 125w 

My temps have been fine too... the 960T @3.8 hasn't gone over 40C (Xig Dark Knight) and unlocked X2 555 @3.2 is at 45C (AC Freezer 7 rev.2)

@Mad Shot- what are you using for cooling?


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2012)

kiex said:


> nope. But it definitely has an impact on the ppd, runtime and wu. Mine all dropped significantly with a pending validation list growing to 50 pages. But well, don't mind numbers i'm going for the 6yr runtime contribution to help them kickstart the project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the double post....

Doesn't PPD have a direct relationship in some form to Gflops? 
i.e. 48 Gflops using Intel test burn relates to approximately XXXX WCG points ( I thought I had read this somewhere in the WCG home page)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> the stock 1035T is 95w so you can probably run it up to 3.0-3.2 ghz w/o breaking 125w
> 
> My temps have are fine too... the 960T @3.8 hasn't gone over 40C (Xig Dark Knight) and unlocked X2 555 @3.2 is at 45C (AC Freezer 7 rev.2)
> 
> @Mad Shot- what are you using for cooling?




I have very small budget for this build , with that said I am going to try and squeeze a x6 into the budget. If I can't then it will be the 965be we talked about. Or if some of my stuff sells then I can get a x6 no problem.

One has a thermaltake big blue orbII flower and the other has some type of thermalright non copper 3 pipe deal on it.
Pics Related


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> One has a thermaltake big blue orbII flower and the other has some type of thermalright non copper 3 pipe deal on it.
> Pics Related
> 
> 
> ...



The thermaright in the pic is an Ultra 120 which is one of the better ones. Is this the one you have?

I have a feeling that you may be replacing a few once you try that CM 212 and see your temps


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> The thermaright in the pic is an Ultra 120 which is one of the better ones. Is this the one you have?
> 
> I have a feeling that may be replacing a few once you try that CM 212 and see your temps



The pic is very similar to the one I have except mine has only 3 pipes instead of 4. I also read up on the cm 212, and I am looking forward to that bad boy. And like you said I may switch all of them over to cm 212's.


Here is a pic of mine installed. Sorry best pic I have at the moment.


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The pic is very similar to the one I have except mine has only 3 pipes instead of 4. I also read up on the cm 212, and I am looking forward to that bad boy. And like you said I may switch all of them over to cm 212's.



The 212 should drop those loads temps to the low-mids 40's..... maybe a little lower if you add on the 2nd fan. The 2nd fan mounts are in the hardware bag


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry for the double post....
> 
> Doesn't PPD have a direct relationship in some form to Gflops?
> i.e. 48 Gflops using Intel test burn relates to approximately XXXX WCG points ( I thought I had read this somewhere in the WCG home page)



Correct but if the project has a wingman (more then one identical WU sent out) your will be influcend by his runtime. There will be in interpolation that should even out the calculated runtime / actual runtime to the points awarded. I posted an extreme once with around 2000 point awarded to the wingman and I got 100-200 points so sometimes it's a bit off


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah and our wingmen are sometimes a little slower then we our, hence all the pending validations I have.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah and our wingmen are sometimes a little slower then we our, hence all the pending validations I have.



I got 74 WU pending from ONE cpu...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I got 74 WU pending from ONE cpu...


I know what you mean. I have 5 pending that are worth combined around 1k points. With 20 total pending.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Any one cruching say no to s notice a spike in core temps or is it just my rigs.  They are all up about 8c?  Room temp is the same and nothing else changed.



No spikes here, same temps.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine are right @ 52 so no change here.
> 
> Hey guys what would do better for me (for crunching) a x4 965BE (3.4 ghz) or a x6 1035T (2.6ghz) , both at stock clocks.



X6 I would say.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 26, 2012)

The extra 2 cores help alot. My 1055T is overtaking Lauren's Phenom II 945...


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2012)

I just crossed over 13,500 points total (+3,500 since yesterday)   

@ Mad Shot- Congrats you went over 15,000 points total


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2012)

oh I did? lol I should be well over 16k if these things would validate.
Also congrats for tripping 13.5k  


Think I will be cranking things up a few knotches here soon. I want to be at around 4 to 5k ppd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

You guys are doing great, keep up the great work!


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You guys are doing great, keep up the great work!



Thanks CP 

I just checked my am progress... missed 15,000 total by 80 points 

Will probably pick up another 2,000 by tonight 

@Mad Shot- think I'm gonna pass you bud!!! *

*got to cherish the small victories


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah you probably will for a short time but I'll catch back up. You should move passed me by Wednesday. But i'll pick up steam in about a week and chugg along at about 3500 ppd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You guys are doing great, keep up the great work!



Hey CP, Can you make the "Have you gotten pie today" a stickey?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hey CP, Can you make the "Have you gotten pie today" a stickey?



No, sorry I can't do that .

Any other threads in thw WCG forum that should be?  Anybody?


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah you probably will for a short time but I'll catch back up. You should move passed me by Wednesday. But i'll pick up steam in about a week and chugg along at about 3500 ppd



Then I will just have figure out how to get to 5,000 ppd 

Will need to see what the impact is on the electric bill after that though


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2012)

Going to be in New York a lot longer than first thought, Rig in Washington State still Crunching away....I hope..

Going to start a new build here in the next week or so, may be another AMD machine and not as big as my other one.  Budget will be a grand from case to mouse.  Cruncher and gamer.  Shoot me some ideas.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2012)

Bow said:


> Going to be in New York a lot longer than first thought, Rig in Washington State still Crunching away....I hope..
> 
> Going to start a new build here in the next week or so, may be another AMD machine and not as big as my other one.  Budget will be a grand from case to mouse.  Cruncher and gamer.  Shoot me some ideas.



What kind of gaming and how much crunching?


----------



## KieX (Feb 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, sorry I can't do that .
> 
> Any other threads in thw WCG forum that should be?  Anybody?



Not sure if your generosity extends to Necromancing... but I always thought that this thread deserves some kind of recognition:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94206

It's err.. dead.. and buried.. but I think with some new posts it deserves to live. Or if not, to have another thread where all our members can write what made them start crunching or why they do it.

I think it's a good place to direct possible new members.

my $0.02


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2012)

BF3 and race sims.  Probably get another 6950 gpu and 23 inch hd monitor.
would like to go with intel i7,  but will most likely get an i5 or another AMD hex core.
will crunch 24/7 so want something energy efficient.

Like i said a grand has to cover everything so i am going to have to give on some things i like.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

KieX said:


> Not sure if your generosity extends to Necromancing... but I always thought that this thread deserves some kind of recognition:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94206
> 
> ...



Let's get it going again and I'll get it stickied, but there are a lot of new members that can post there so if they get going I'll sticky it.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 29, 2012)

fixed up my sig to bookmark important links for people and show off badges (thanks Kiex).  Guess that means I'll have to post a lot more.   

Got the Thermaltake coolers but were slathered with thermal paste.  Have to get that crap off and apply some Noctua paste.  Chips are mounted.

I'm gradually getting there.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome Twilyth!!! I am assuming your talking about a SR-2 system? 

Also just noticed that I am a 4 star now.  Hell, I was lucky to get a second star for several months!! These frigging i7's are some crunching monsters!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 29, 2012)

It's more a knock-off of the SR2 - all server parts so no OC'ing.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Also just noticed that I am a 4 star now.  Hell, I was lucky to get a second star for several months!! These frigging i7's are some crunching monsters!!!!!!



I think it has something to do with free-DC stats having issues? I suddenly have 4 stars as well.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 29, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I think it has something to do with free-DC stats having issues? I suddenly have 4 stars as well.



Yup, it was down for a few days and now that it's back up, it's playing catch-up so numbers are higher than what our normal ppd is.


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

My courier had a little bit of struggle through the door today 

2x Xeon L5639's, another 24 threads at combined TDP of 120W.. this could be interesting cruncher.







Will bring my total thread count up to 78, and total output into the 45-52K PPD. Just need to get home and test it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Update to my crunching farm!*

Well I have ordered a NZXT Tempest 410 yesterday for my main. This will allow me to move the vulcan to work and move the cooler master case home to the 6 core. I also have another PC that I built for my father in law that has a Emachines case and it will house my strongest dual core I have left for the last cruncher I can probably install without my wife say WTF are all these PCs doing HAHA


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> My courier had a little bit of struggle through the door today
> 
> 2x Xeon L5639's, another 24 threads at combined TDP of 120W.. this could be interesting cruncher.
> 
> ...



I think that I know who will get the last badge first  

Remember Pick-ups are not in this friendly competition for obvious reasons


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I think that I know who will get the last badge first
> 
> Remember Pick-ups are not in this friendly competition for obvious reasons



Have no spare HDD for Windows Server, will need to run off a Linux stick... hmmm


----------



## twilyth (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Have no spare HDD for Windows Server, will need to run off a Linux stick... hmmm



I have some spare 500G drives but they have lots of errors in the SMART table.  However I've wiped them multiple times with no problem.  You're call, just pay shipping.

If that sounds too dodgy, I have other 500g drives, but I don't know their status and they would have to be wiped which will take a day or two - same deal, so I guess it's not much of choice huh?


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I have some spare 500G drives but they have lots of errors in the SMART table.  However I've wiped them multiple times with no problem.  You're call, just pay shipping.
> 
> If that sounds too dodgy, I have other 500g drives, but I don't know their status and they would have to be wiped which will take a day or two - same deal, so I guess it's not much of choice huh?



Thanks, though not needed. Shipped my last spare drives to brandon. The linux installation was more a jab at mstenholm to beat him to the sapphire badge in SN2S.

This cruncher has left me very skint until I get paid end of March. Cycling to work, home-cooked meals and other down to earth cost-savings are in order. Will probably find a spare IDE drive somewhere which is fine. Does a great injustice to the appeal of that board but crunching is more important than aesthetics


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> but crunching is more important than aesthetics



That R.A.T. 7 Mouse looks pretty good


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That R.A.T. 7 Mouse looks pretty good



It's a RAT 3 in that picture. And:

crunching > ergonomics > aesthetics


----------



## twilyth (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Thanks, though not needed. Shipped my last spare drives to brandon. The linux installation was more a jab at mstenholm to beat him to the sapphire badge in SN2S.
> 
> This cruncher has left me very skint until I get paid end of March. Cycling to work, home-cooked meals and other down to earth cost-savings are in order. Will probably find a spare IDE drive somewhere which is fine. Does a great injustice to the appeal of that board but crunching is more important than aesthetics


Does the board even have an IDE connector?


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Does the board even have an IDE connector?



Yea has one just next to the 24pin ATX, quite useful round about now. Took the SSD from the laptop to get it running, but will get an IDE drive to do the crunching (thinks back to CEP2 BSOD'ing the SSD).

Waiting for a PSU in the mail, just plugged in another one to test I didn't buy some dead silicone. Quite like these CPUs with the heatsink not bolted on properly or any thermal grease it loaded at just 60C in IBT. Will finish it completely and get it crunching sometime this weekend.

BTW, did you get your Dualie up and running yet?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2012)

Working on it.  Motivation is a real problem for me (psych issues and whatnot).  So I try to tackle one little piece at a time and sometimes I get lucky and can just push through.  I know that will sound bizarre to most people, but that's how it works for me.  A new med is helping (Viibryd) but I won't get into that here unless someone is interested.  It's a very interesting anti-depressant since at a low dose it's a 5HT1a antagonist (good for me) but then flips to an agonist (very, very bad for me).  It's also an SSRI, but like i said, I'm not going to talk about it. :shadedshu 

I got out the rubbing alcohol and found the q-tips so I'm going to try to clean up the coolers and get them mounted tonight.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

Now as some of you know I am getting ready to put together a 6 core cruncher parts should start shipping out tomorrow. As regards to os. I have 4 choices Win vista 64, Win xp 32, Ubuntu 64, and Win 8 64 consumer preview. Budget will not allow win7 64 at this time. And I always use legal oses. With that said, what would you do? I am running Ubuntu 11.04 64 and xp pro 32 on 2 crunchers now. The results are basically the same between them.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 1, 2012)

Kicked up one of my 2600k's 







Would anyone on the team have any interest in a complete rig? Or maybe I would part with MB/CPU/Ram/Cooler combo? I'm going to downsize and I would make a more than fair deal for a team member, especially if you took the whole rig.

It's the 2600k, Asus P8P67 Pro, 8GB set Gskill 1600, VenX, Hd5870, Corsair 400R, CM Silent Pro 600, 320gb HD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now as some of you know I am getting ready to put together a 6 core cruncher parts should start shipping out tomorrow. As regards to os. I have 4 choices Win vista 64, Win xp 32, Ubuntu 64, and Win 8 64 consumer preview. Budget will not allow win7 64 at this time. And I always use legal oses. With that said, what would you do? I am running Ubuntu 11.04 64 and xp pro 32 on 2 crunchers now. The results are basically the same between them.



X64 bit OS will give you 10% more PPD


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now as some of you know I am getting ready to put together a 6 core cruncher parts should start shipping out tomorrow. As regards to os. I have 4 choices Win vista 64, Win xp 32, Ubuntu 64, and Win 8 64 consumer preview. Budget will not allow win7 64 at this time. And I always use legal oses. With that said, what would you do? I am running Ubuntu 11.04 64 and xp pro 32 on 2 crunchers now. The results are basically the same between them.


If you run a lot of rigs and prefer using windows, you might want to look into a technet subscription.  I get the cheapest one which is $150/year and I think gives 2 or 3 (pretty sure it's 3 but check) keys for every OS.  There's also the $250 one.  Had that the first year and is more generous with the key allotment.

RC's and beta's probably aren't a good choice.  But if you have the auto updates turned off and it's stable, I guess you could get away with that.  Don't know jack about Linux though.


4x4n said:


> Kicked up one of my 2600k's
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120229/4850wcg.png
> 
> ...


Would you feel like saying what the high end of your price range would be.  I'm not interested right now, but it might give people an idea of what you want while still leaving room to negotiate.  IDK.  Just an idea.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

I just may check into the technet subscription. Sounds like it just may be up my ally.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Working on it.  Motivation is a real problem for me (psych issues and whatnot).  So I try to tackle one little piece at a time and sometimes I get lucky and can just push through.  I know that will sound bizarre to most people, but that's how it works for me.  A new med is helping (Viibryd) but I won't get into that here unless someone is interested.  It's a very interesting anti-depressant since at a low dose it's a 5HT1a antagonist (good for me) but then flips to an agonist (very, very bad for me).  It's also an SSRI, but like i said, I'm not going to talk about it. :shadedshu
> 
> I got out the rubbing alcohol and found the q-tips so I'm going to try to clean up the coolers and get them mounted tonight.
> 
> Thanks for asking.



Hey man, just do whatever works for you bro, that's the best way.  Keep us posted on your progress dude.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 1, 2012)

Is something wrong with WCG/Free DC? It's showing no points for me on both for today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

Stats have been bugged a bit but you should be getting points.  Did you confirm the rig is reporting?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 1, 2012)

All 5 of my rigs are reporting, but according to WCG's website and free-DC I got no points today. wtf?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's my itty, bitty build log

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2560850#post2560850


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 1, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> All 5 of my rigs are reporting, but according to WCG's website and free-DC I got no points today. wtf?



Same here Radical;

Statistics Date		 Total Run Time
(y:d:h:m:s)		Points Generated		 Results Returned
02/29/2012		0:001:08:52:33		5,183		7

I usualy have 25-40 results returned with 2000 to 3500 ppd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

Randal, have you checked another stats site?


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys got a question....

Which would crunch better.....

FX8120 (8c/8t@3.2Ghz)
1090T (6c/6t@3.2Ghz)
or
FX6200 (6c/6t@3.8Ghz)

I'm considering picking up the FX6200 (released 2/28- not in stores yet) or a 6core Thuban (haven't located yet) but may take advantage of the upcoming price drops on the FX8120 

What do you think?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> All 5 of my rigs are reporting, but according to WCG's website and free-DC I got no points today. wtf?



Yea it was kinda fubared! It showed me with no points then BAM over 6K points for that day. WTF


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

More cores = more PPD I think so the FX 8120 would be my guess.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea it was kinda fubared! It showed me with no points then BAM over 6K points for that day. WTF



Yeah it's now showing 15,336 points for yesterday on Free-DC, not so much on WGC's site thou.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> More cores = more PPD I think so the FX 8120 would be my guess.



the 8120 is at 3.2Ghz and the 6200 is at 3.8Ghz (i.e. about 20% slower).... how much of a difference will that make?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> the 8120 is at 3.2Ghz and the 6200 is at 3.8Ghz (i.e. about 20% slower).... how much of a difference will that make?



If you want the big picture then have a look here http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&teamid=&st=0&or=0

Edit: Seems like there is no FX6200 crunching yet according to the link posted above so your guess is as good (or better) then mine. Gave up on AMD six years ago.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Thanks, though not needed. Shipped my last spare drives to brandon. The linux installation was more a jab at mstenholm to beat him to the sapphire badge in SN2S.



I see that you, despite running DOS, do return some points and I asume that the run time did catch up on your rigs. I noticted on mine (my hex in partcular) that it toke some time before they got up to speed.


----------



## KieX (Mar 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I see that you, despite running DOS, do return some points and I asume that the run time did catch up on your rigs. I noticted on mine (my hex in partcular) that it toke some time before they got up to speed.



Think lot of people were waiting for Pending Validations to clear so probably stabilised now for everyone. My drop in PPD seems to have normalised again, but at any rate linux machines churn more runtime per day. When I get the SR-2 up and running I'll run Windows one week and Linux for the other week to see what differences there are.

Your output is now in the 38K's isn't it? Pretty awesome slices of pie.

Love linux, but also have a Technet subscribtion that I want to fully use


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Think lot of people were waiting for Pending Validations to clear so probably stabilised now for everyone. My drop in PPD seems to have normalised again, but at any rate linux machines churn more runtime per day. When I get the SR-2 up and running I'll run Windows one week and Linux for the other week to see what differences there are.
> 
> Your output is now in the 38K's isn't it? Pretty awesome slices of pie.
> 
> Love linux, but also have a Technet subscribtion that I want to fully use



I have come to the point where I have a constant 18 +/- 1 page of PV and I think that will end up in around 40K (had a HP cloud of-line for some days). 25 cpu-days to next badge, so to night. 6-7 more days before the blue one for me and 5 for you?


----------



## KieX (Mar 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I have come to the point where I have a constant 18 +/- 1 page of PV and I think that will end up in around 40K (had a HP cloud of-line for some days). 25 cpu-days to next badge, so to night. 6-7 more days before the blue one for me and 5 for you?



Nice, you may be taking my lime, or it'll be very fun/close anyway. 21 pages of PV for me. Then 68 CPU days to reach the next badge. But looking at the daily history, I'm averaging around 55CPU runtime per day total, so 2 days for the emerald and about 7 days after for the sapphire.

Talk about close! Too bad spaniards in london aren't allowed in that rule book. Should check again for a disclaimer


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nice, you may be taking my lime, or it'll be very fun/close anyway. 21 pages of PV for me. Then 68 CPU days to reach the next badge. But looking at the daily history, I'm averaging around 55CPU runtime per day total, so 2 days for the emerald and about 7 days after for the sapphire.
> 
> Talk about close! Too bad spaniards in london aren't allowed in that rule book. Should check again for a disclaimer



Your lime is secured but I'm averaging a bit higher in runtime. My little devils are only producing 2/3 of your 2600s (2.67 GHz vs 4.5 or there about) so you have a clear points advantage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

Had to shut one of my quads down today! got home and it was runing 59-60deg full load and to me that way to hot for stock. I will have to do some type of fan mod on this cooler before I can continue crunching it so numbers will be low for me for a while.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Think lot of people were waiting for Pending Validations to clear so probably stabilised now for everyone. My drop in PPD seems to have normalised again, but at any rate linux machines churn more runtime per day. When I get the SR-2 up and running I'll run Windows one week and Linux for the other week to see what differences there are.
> 
> Your output is now in the 38K's isn't it? Pretty awesome slices of pie.
> 
> Love linux, but also have a Technet subscribtion that I want to fully use



Please do and let me know your findings as mine are slightly screwed.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2012)

60 degree C is my limit for my love ones but the rest must take what's coming to them. Never lost a CPU but some VRMs did look a bit worn out when they were let out on the grassing field.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm at 55 right now but I have some head room built in for extra cooling.


----------



## KieX (Mar 1, 2012)

60C on load? I'd consider that great temps.

I have my shutdown temps at 85C  though normally have everything in the 70C region.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm at 55 right now but I have some head room built in for extra cooling.



I was taking about Intel CPUs....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> 60C on load? I'd consider that great temps.
> 
> I have my shutdown temps at 85C  though normally have everything in the 70C region.



This is a AMD AM2+ Phenom II 940 Black Edition.

What are good temps for it at full load?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 2, 2012)

Sub 60C for sure. I used to never run any of my PII965BE crunchers over ~58C.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2012)

I think Max is 62*c.  Keep it under 55* if you ask me.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is a AMD AM2+ Phenom II 940 Black Edition.
> 
> What are good temps for it at full load?



Less than 60C is good, though if it does go higher for a few seconds it doesn't matter. I've had mine reach 70c


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think Max is 62*c.  Keep it under 55* if you ask me.





Kevinheraiz said:


> Less than 60C is good, though if it does go higher for a few seconds it doesn't matter. I've had mine reach 70c



My setups are running nice and cool (Xig DarkKnight on one, AC Freezer 7 rev.2 on the other)- I haven't gone past 48C and most of the time I'm in the 40-42C range 

***EDIT- one of my rigs blue screened on me today  It must not have been for long since my ppd hasn't really been affected...seems to be running fine now but I may back off on my OC a little bit ***


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 3, 2012)

Heads up no post from me tonight.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello team 
I'll be back by next Sunday with a little more power.


----------



## KieX (Mar 3, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Hello team
> I'll be back by next Sunday with a little more power.



Welcome back! 

How are the new behemoth chips looking?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> How are the new behemoth chips looking?



Still work in progress

My 3960X looks good tho, does 5 GHz at 1,39 Vcore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2012)

mydog


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Still work in progress
> 
> My 3960X looks good tho, does 5 GHz at 1,39 Vcore
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120302/1,39vcore.jpg



That is some crazy low voltage for 5GHz


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2012)

*Got a new cruncher/member coming soon*

Hey Guys,

I got a new member ready to join 

I explained what we do and why we do it and she wants to sign up the new business system I'm building for her to crunch part-time for the team.

It's only a Phenom II X2 system but will run continuously about 16hrs/day for us so the #'s will add up eventually...

Will provide more info when the build is finished and she is connected to the team and starts crunching


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2012)

I hereby recommend to that SN2S be renamed to Say No to SnooSnoo.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2012)

ahhh lol


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 3, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I hereby recommend to that SN2S be renamed to Say No to SnooSnoo.



I don't get it?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I don't get it?



It's from Futurama.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7mm9g_futurama-death-by-snoo-snoo_shortfilms

Clip is 1.5 min.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 4, 2012)

Clip is USA only also.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I don't get it?



Thanks for saying it... I didn't get it either



twilyth said:


> It's from Futurama.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7mm9g_futurama-death-by-snoo-snoo_shortfilms
> 
> Clip is 1.5 min.



 reminds me of the Jim Carrey/Veracosa Mistress of Destruction skit from the In Living Color show


----------



## KieX (Mar 4, 2012)

twilyth said:


> It's from Futurama.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7mm9g_futurama-death-by-snoo-snoo_shortfilms
> 
> Clip is 1.5 min.



In Spanish version it was KiKi. Good thing I watched futurama in both languages else I'd be lost too


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Clip is USA only also.



Bummer.  Try IMDB or search on this in google videos -  snoo snoo futurama


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2012)

KieX said:


> In Spanish version it was KiKi. Good thing I watched futurama in both languages else I'd be lost too


Sorry.  I figured most people would be familiar with Futurama.  It's kinda a geek classic.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 4, 2012)

After I installed a new Rosewill Capstone 550w PSU and an EVGA GTX 460 on my Pentium E6600 rig, I noticed that rig was unstable so I lowered the FSB a bit and things seem stable now. Wish my board didn't suck (it literally has 75mV vdroop under load, which is horrendous).

I haven't posted anything in here recently, as WCG seems like a "set it and forget it" program, but I have been crunching for the last few months on most of a 2600K @ 4.4, a 955 BE @ 3.9 and a Pentium E6600 @ 3.6. Mainly I'm hanging out in the F@H section as I do both heavily.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the post jstn.  Don't let the strays scare you.  We are a fun pack.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> After I installed a new Rosewill Capstone 550w PSU and an EVGA GTX 460 on my Pentium E6600 rig, I noticed that rig was unstable so I lowered the FSB a bit and things seem stable now. Wish my board didn't suck (it literally has 75mV vdroop under load, which is horrendous).
> 
> I haven't posted anything in here recently, as WCG seems like a "set it and forget it" program, but I have been crunching for the last few months on most of a 2600K @ 4.4, a 955 BE @ 3.9 and a Pentium E6600 @ 3.6. Mainly I'm hanging out in the F@H section as I do both heavily.





mjkmike said:


> Thanks for the post jstn.  Don't let the strays scare you.  We are a fun pack.



a VERY fun pack.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh yes we are.


----------



## KieX (Mar 4, 2012)

Spent quite a while breaking my head with the SR2 this weekend. Seems like even 60W chips can very easily become a 400W monster with some OC'ing. After much fiddling around, I've found the sweetspot to be 2.5GHz @ 320W (old i7 920 used to use that much alone).

Whenever twilyth get's his dualie up and running will be interesting how his similar clocked chips do.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice rig you got there. I want one! 


Also on a side note, sorry guys I don't know what happened yesterday. My totals where way down for some reason that I do have a clue about. All systems where running as normal with no problems.  But back to normal today.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2012)

KieX said:


> Spent quite a while breaking my head with the SR2 this weekend. Seems like even 60W chips can very easily become a 400W monster with some OC'ing. After much fiddling around, I've found the sweetspot to be 2.5GHz @ 320W (old i7 920 used to use that much alone).
> 
> Whenever twilyth get's his dualie up and running will be interesting how his similar clocked chips do.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZLPWj.jpg



Posted geek bench scores in the build thread for bonkers.  Couldn't get the other benches he suggested to run

I'll run whatever people want as long as you give me a link and the free version will be good enough for comparison.

Don't know why burntest wouldn't run.  It said something about 'side-by-side format'?  IDK.  It suggested I run sxstrace or something.  Don't really feel like trouble shooting it though.  I'm sure there must be some free server benches I can just dl and run.


----------



## KieX (Mar 4, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Posted geek bench scores in the build thread for bonkers.  Couldn't get the other benches he suggested to run
> 
> I'll run whatever people want as long as you give me a link and the free version will be good enough for comparison.
> 
> Don't know why burntest wouldn't run.  It said something about 'side-by-side format'?  IDK.  It suggested I run sxstrace or something.  Don't really feel like trouble shooting it though.  I'm sure there must be some free server benches I can just dl and run.



Running same OS found the same problem with IBT. It's just that it needs .Net framework enabled. Click on start, type server manager. In the new window, choose features > add features. It will be the option at the top that you need to enable, follow the yellow brick road wizard to Oz install. If you get any errors after that, you may need this additional package: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=5555

If you prefer a screenie how-to than reading text: http://i.imgur.com/O4jpY.jpg

Just ran the Geekbench too:


Spoiler





```
Benchmark Summary
  Integer Score             18526 |||||||||
  Floating Point Score      22099 |||||||||||
  Memory Score               4161 ||
  Stream Score               4352 ||

  Geekbench Score           15486 |||||||

System Information
  Operating System      Microsoft Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard (64-bit)
  Model                 Generic
  Motherboard           EVGA EVGA Classified SR-2
  Processor             Genuine Intel(R) CPU             000  @ 2.13GHz @ 2.57 GHz
                        2 Processors, 12 Cores, 24 Threads
  Processor ID          GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 44 Stepping 0
  Processor Package     Socket 1366 LGA
  Processor Codename    Westmere-EP
  L1 Instruction Cache  32.0 KB x 6
  L1 Data Cache         32.0 KB x 6
  L2 Cache              256 KB x 6
  L3 Cache              12.0 MB
  Memory                12.0 GB DDR3 SDRAM 641MHz
  Northbridge           Intel 5520 22
  Southbridge           Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) 00
  BIOS                  American Megatrends Inc. 080016 

Integer Performance
  Blowfish
    single-threaded scalar   1487 
    multi-threaded scalar   31969 ||||||||||||||||
  Text Compress
    single-threaded scalar   2330 |
    multi-threaded scalar   34752 |||||||||||||||||
  Text Decompress
    single-threaded scalar   2406 |
    multi-threaded scalar   39349 ||||||||||||||||||||
  Image Compress
    single-threaded scalar   2113 |
    multi-threaded scalar   33783 |||||||||||||||||
  Image Decompress
    single-threaded scalar   2201 |
    multi-threaded scalar   27758 ||||||||||||||
  Lua
    single-threaded scalar   3846 |
    multi-threaded scalar   40326 ||||||||||||||||||||

Floating Point Performance
  Mandelbrot
    single-threaded scalar   1925 
    multi-threaded scalar   38738 |||||||||||||||||||
  Dot Product
    single-threaded scalar   1060 
    multi-threaded scalar   24592 ||||||||||||
    single-threaded vector   5056 ||
    multi-threaded vector   78497 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
  LU Decomposition
    single-threaded scalar   2553 |
    multi-threaded scalar    8885 ||||
  Primality Test
    single-threaded scalar   4062 ||
    multi-threaded scalar   45660 |||||||||||||||||||||||
  Sharpen Image
    single-threaded scalar   1545 
    multi-threaded scalar   30748 |||||||||||||||
  Blur Image
    single-threaded scalar   3148 |
    multi-threaded scalar   62918 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Memory Performance
  Read Sequential
    single-threaded scalar   4207 ||
  Write Sequential
    single-threaded scalar   6929 |||
  Stdlib Allocate
    single-threaded scalar   3156 |
  Stdlib Write
    single-threaded scalar   2941 |
  Stdlib Copy
    single-threaded scalar   3573 |

Stream Performance
  Stream Copy
    single-threaded scalar   3885 |
    single-threaded vector   5592 ||
  Stream Scale
    single-threaded scalar   3629 |
    single-threaded vector   5181 ||
  Stream Add
    single-threaded scalar   3445 |
    single-threaded vector   5328 ||
  Stream Triad
    single-threaded scalar   3811 |
    single-threaded vector   3950 ||
```


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2012)

KieX said:


> Running same OS found the same problem with IBT. It's just that it needs .Net framework enabled. Click on start, type server manager. In the new window, choose features > add features. It will be the option at the top that you need to enable, follow the yellow brick road wizard to Oz install. If you get any errors after that, you may need this additional package: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=5555
> 
> If you prefer a screenie how-to than reading text: http://i.imgur.com/O4jpY.jpg
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I want to enable .net.  I'm planning on running w/o an antivirus and I don't want to introduce anything that could be exploited.  But thanks. 

edit:  still willing to run anything that will work out of the box though.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 4, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I'm planning on running w/o an antivirus.....



Just install Microsoft Security Essentials Twilyth. Very small foot print and takes almost no resources from the system.


----------



## KieX (Mar 4, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I'm not sure I want to enable .net.  I'm planning on running w/o an antivirus and I don't want to introduce anything that could be exploited.  But thanks.
> 
> edit:  still willing to run anything that will work out of the box though.



No worries. Your next bet is to learn the commands for linpack x64. IntelBurnTest is just a GUI for the console program which will not require anything else installed. It is still the best way to stress test for stability and temps me thinks.

Not a fan of benchmarks to be honest. Did that just to get some idea of how mine was compared to yours. By default your chips are faster, so wanted to see if the extra 100W from my OC'ing was worth it or not.



stinger608 said:


> Just install Microsoft Security Essentials Twilyth. Very small foot print and takes almost no resources from the system.



Not sure that it works on Server 2008. I thought Microsoft FrontEnd was the only one readily accessible thanks to TechNet.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2012)

KieX said:


> No worries. Your next bet is to learn the commands for linpack x64. IntelBurnTest is just a GUI for the console program which will not require anything else installed. It is still the best way to stress test for stability and temps me thinks.
> 
> Not a fan of benchmarks to be honest. Did that just to get some idea of how mine was compared to yours. By default your chips are faster, so wanted to see if the extra 100W from my OC'ing was worth it or not.
> 
> ...


I went ahead and took a look and it seemed like installing and uninstalling wasn't a big deal so I did that and got the following.  How much ram do you have.  I've got 2 banks of 12.  I thought it was strange that your results on the geekbench were so much higher.  Any idea why?


```
----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.53
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU             000  @ 2.40GHz
Clock Speed: 2.40 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 24
Total System Memory: 24567 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 3/4/2012 3:57:17 PM
Time (s)		Speed (GFlops)		Result
[15:57:40] 11.233	79.5761			3.968400e-002
[15:58:06] 13.686	65.3129			3.968400e-002
[15:58:32] 12.359	72.3293			3.968400e-002
[15:58:58] 12.116	73.7746			3.968400e-002
[15:59:20] 11.391	78.4709			3.968400e-002
[15:59:43] 11.303	79.0819			3.968400e-002
[16:00:05] 11.576	77.2209			3.968400e-002
[16:00:27] 11.195	79.8466			3.968400e-002
[16:00:49] 11.274	79.2873			3.968400e-002
[16:01:12] 11.329	78.9003			3.968400e-002
Testing ended on 3/4/2012 4:01:12 PM
Test Result: Success.
----------------------------
```


----------



## KieX (Mar 5, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I went ahead and took a look and it seemed like installing and uninstalling wasn't a big deal so I did that and got the following.  How much ram do you have.  I've got 2 banks of 12.  I thought it was strange that your results on the geekbench were so much higher.  Any idea why?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I'm using 6 sticks to a total of 12GB, and running them under spec (I find it helps with reducing wattage, and WCG doesn't seem to mind that loss of performance).

Well, my chip is 2.13 at stock, but I have SR-2 motherboard so I overclocked the BCLK to 160. That gives me 2.57GHz clock speed compared to your 2.4 stock. With BCLK being slightly higher it should be slightly faster at the same speed though, the advantage of having that board I guess.



```
----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.53
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU             000  @ 2.13GHz
Clock Speed: 2.56 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 24
Total System Memory: 12279 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 05/03/2012 00:08:31
Time (s)		Speed (GFlops)		Result
[00:09:04] 15.491	57.7026			3.968400e-002
[00:09:26] 10.768	83.0133			3.968400e-002
[00:09:47] 10.116	88.3612			3.968400e-002
[00:10:09] 10.178	87.8282			3.968400e-002
[00:10:30] 10.229	87.3893			3.968400e-002
[00:10:53] 10.192	87.7030			3.968400e-002
[00:11:20] 10.588	84.4212			3.968400e-002
[00:11:40] 10.164	87.9448			3.968400e-002
[00:12:00] 10.110	88.4123			3.968400e-002
[00:12:20] 10.176	87.8422			3.968400e-002
Testing ended on 05/03/2012 00:12:20
Test Result: Success.
----------------------------
```


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2012)

KieX said:


> I'm using 6 sticks to a total of 12GB, and running them under spec (I find it helps with reducing wattage, and WCG doesn't seem to mind that loss of performance).
> 
> Well, my chip is 2.13 at stock, but I have SR-2 motherboard so I overclocked the BCLK to 160. That gives me 2.57GHz clock speed compared to your 2.4 stock. With BCLK being slightly higher it should be slightly faster at the same speed though, the advantage of having that board I guess.


Interesting.  I never would have guessed the board would make that much difference - or bclk - whichever.  Probably both. 

edit: I'm actually running closer clocks - 133x19 = 2527


----------



## KieX (Mar 5, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Interesting.  I never would have guessed the board would make that much difference - or bclk - whichever.  Probably both.
> 
> edit: I'm actually running closer clocks - 133x19 = 2527



160x16=2560 here. Presume your x19 comes from Turbo?

Alas, it's midnight here, time for me to retire from an equally painful weekend with hardware to get some sleep. Just glad to see that both rigs are now operational with 48 new threads for the team. Will be nice to see what they can do. 

EDIT: And here's an awesome video that has been a welcome distraction this weekend: http://vimeo.com/18150336


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2012)

KieX said:


> 160x16=2560 here. Presume your x19 comes from Turbo?
> 
> Alas, it's midnight here, time for me to retire from an equally painful weekend with hardware to get some sleep. Just glad to see that both rigs are now operational with 48 new threads for the team. Will be nice to see what they can do.
> 
> EDIT: And here's an awesome video that has been a welcome distraction this weekend: http://vimeo.com/18150336


No.  The asus board let me kick the multi from 18 to 19 - believe it or not. 

Yeah, 48 threads.  Dayum.  I guess I'll wasting more time on ebay trying to find another pair of hex cores.  I've had an alert set up for a while.  I'll need to wait at least a few months though.  Maybe wait and see what Ivy bridge looks like.  I wouldn't mind replacing the i7-950 with something that has 3x the # of threads and the same wattage.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 5, 2012)

You guys put bad thoughts in my poket book.
Great work bye the bye.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> You guys put bad thoughts in my poket book.
> Great work bye the bye.


I'd start a support group, but I don't think anyone wants to quit. :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I really need to get my crunching rack going! Must build the farm up!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 5, 2012)

*Server Software Upgrade issues - tomorrow*

Just so you know - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32730

In short fill up your buffer and lean back


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well guys im back from a long hard weekend to find my car beat to death by high damaging hail from the south east storms that took so many lives here in the south. It looks like a midget too a hammer to my car  I have a appointment with the insurance company tomorrow to get it checked for repair (if they can repair it). I have my new case up and going but I wired the fan to full power and they are pissing both me and my wife off so I will have to fix it when I get home. Also I will try to start on my fan mod for the down quad so I can get it back to crunching!


----------



## KieX (Mar 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys im back from a long hard weekend to find my car beat to death by high damaging hail from the south east storms that took so many lives here in the south. It looks like a midget too a hammer to my car  I have a appointment with the insurance company tomorrow to get it checked for repair (if they can repair it). I have my new case up and going but I wired the fan to full power and they are pissing both me and my wife off so I will have to fix it when I get home. Also I will try to start on my fan mod for the down quad so I can get it back to crunching!



Dang, that sucks bro. Probably a good thing none of those hailstones hit you. Good luck with those repairs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2012)

KieX said:


> Dang, that sucks bro. Probably a good thing none of those hailstones hit you. Good luck with those repairs.



Yea, people lost their homes and some lost their lives. I pray for those who have been ran over by mother nature.

On a lighter note.... I GOT THE HARD DRIVES KIEX! they were waiting on me when I got home sunday.


----------



## KieX (Mar 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea, people lost their homes and some lost their lives. I pray for those who have been ran over by mother nature.
> 
> On a lighter note.... I GOT THE HARD DRIVES KIEX! they were waiting on me when I got home sunday.



Glad to hear they got there eventually 

Not a religious person, but my sincerest best wishes to those who were affected. Nature is still an untameable force


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dang Brandon, really sorry to hear about your car bro. :-( Thanks to a higher power that you and yours are okay though; cars can be replaced, lives cannot!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Dang Brandon, really sorry to hear about your car bro. :-( Thanks to a higher power that you and yours are okay though; cars can be replaced, lives cannot!



Thank you stinger! Yea my wife says the same thing! 

Well this afternoon I accomplished alot. I got a higher flowing fan on the quad that was overheating and it seems to have dropped the temps about 5 deg but still hovers close to 50DEG full load. I will change out the back fan with a higher flowing 120MM fan.

Also, over the weekend my wife picked up my PC I had loaned her dad as a spare so now I took the Pentium III guts out and installed a Biostar TF7050-A2 (thanks MT Alex) and a 5600+ AM2 dual core. Got this running Winxp x32  but will try to installed windows 7 X64 as quick as I can.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Just so you know - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32730
> 
> In short fill up your buffer and lean back



It's gonna feel like I'm in the Top 20 when my buffers unload...... for a minute or two anyway


----------



## Daimus (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello!
Could you please answer my question. Can I expect that the activities of your team has nothing to do with the development of military data? I would not want to help the aggressor (USA). If you have in mind only the scientific component, then I would be happy to join your team.

Edit:
If I am banned, I would like to say that I was pleased to communicate in this forum, where I found friends and people here are sensible.


----------



## KieX (Mar 6, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hello!
> Could you please answer my question. Can I expect that the activities of your team has nothing to do with the development of military data? I would not want to help the aggressor (USA). If you have in mind only the scientific component, then I would be happy to join your team.



This page will give you all the information you need on the projects that World Community Grid runs. Most of the research is for small laboratories and universities that require the compute power of a global grid: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/viewAllProjects.do

You can also see the researcher's requirements for acceptance into WCG here: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/viewSubmitAProposal.do

It's a humanitarian oriented project, and it is global rather than solely American.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> This page will give you all the information you need on the projects that World Community Grid runs. Most of the research is for small laboratories and universities that require the compute power of a global grid: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/re...AllProjects.do
> 
> You can also see the researcher's requirements for acceptance into WCG here: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/re...itAProposal.do
> 
> It's a humanitarian oriented project, and it is global rather than solely American.



You can give me some assurance that this project will not be used for military purposes?


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I would not want to help the aggressor (USA)



No offence, I am European myself but I've come to know very well many in this team that are USA based and I would kindly ask that you respect them by not generalising your views in such a manner.



Daimus said:


> You can give me some assurance that this project will not be used for military purposes?



The links I provided you is information that is readily available to anyone. If you do check them you'll find that WCG does not in any way promote any militaristic agenda. It is a scientific project and it is VERY transparent about what it does.

That's about as much as I can assure you. If you are not convinced then you can always post in the official WCG forums for more information: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/index

I'm not a preacher, but I am happy to help if possible.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2012)

All my system are done working because I forgot to load them up. Crap. Well they get a break for awhile.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2012)

we all work for the US military.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> No offence, I am European myself but I've come to know very well many in this team that are USA based and I would kindly ask that you respect them by not generalising your views in such a manner.



I do not want to offend anyone, just world events compel me to express it.

Thanks for the link. I have read and think about it. I can connect the network of the department in which several Xeons, which is idle for 16 hours out of 24, talk it, would not it be a gift for the growth of U.S. military power.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 7, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we all work for the US military.



So I have not had any doubts.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So I have not had any doubts.



im just messing with you 

but as KieX said, just repect ppl, its not everone that is bad, a bad government is not the same as the whole nation is bad, or everyone living in that country is evil persons

ofc you ARE allowed to have your views and opinions, but just explain it civilized and in good manners, a good discusiion, where you respect your oponent is always good


----------



## Daimus (Mar 7, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but as KieX said, just repect ppl, its not everone that is bad, a bad government is not the same as the whole nation is bad, or everyone living in that country is evil persons
> 
> ofc you ARE allowed to have your views and opinions, but just explain it civilized and in good manners, a good discusiion, where you respect your oponent is always good



You accuse me of genocide, but it is not correct on your part. I just wanted to know if it will not harm my country, my people and my family.


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> All my system are done working because I forgot to load them up. Crap. Well they get a break for awhile.



I'm getting close to that too. Thought they were meant to be back up by now.


Daimus said:


> I do not want to offend anyone, just world events compel me to express it.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I have read and think about it. I can connect the network of the department in which several Xeons, which is idle for 16 hours out of 24, talk it, would not it be a gift for the growth of U.S. military power.



Cool. Well if you do plan to go ahead with it and you're willing to enjoy a chat with the great folks here, let me know if you need any help with network deployment.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well if you do plan to go ahead with it and you're willing to enjoy a chat with the great folks here, let me know if you need any help with network deployment.



I am sorry that i had come, more will not ever try to talk to such stars.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2012)

WCG is just here to help people.... this is an international project to help find cures for cancer, disease, etc... I don't even notice what country anyone is from, we are all part of the same world and we only have one of those.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hello!
> Could you please answer my question. Can I expect that the activities of your team has nothing to do with the development of military data? I would not want to help the aggressor (USA). If you have in mind only the scientific component, then I would be happy to join your team.
> 
> Edit:
> If I am banned, I would like to say that I was pleased to communicate in this forum, where I found friends and people here are sensible.





Daimus said:


> You can give me some assurance that this project will not be used for military purposes?





Daimus said:


> I do not want to offend anyone, just world events compel me to express it.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I have read and think about it. I can connect the network of the department in which several Xeons, which is idle for 16 hours out of 24, talk it, would not it be a gift for the growth of U.S. military power.





Daimus said:


> So I have not had any doubts.



I don't want to derail the thread, but if you had checked on WCG, our team is listed as unspecified (in this case, that just means it's blank).  I'm not sure why since BOINC-stats has us listed as an int'l team, but maybe that is the default.

Also, I assume you know that this forum is based in Germany - at least it's owner is.  Just checked and the server appears to be in Hong Kong.  Hmmm.  Never knew that.

I am puzzled though as to how anyone could give assurances about how computer time is used or by whom.  I mean, obviously we believe that there's no nefarious agenda, but if there is some secret agenda, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be stupid enough to tell us about it.


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> WCG is just here to help people.... this is an international project to help find cures for cancer, disease, etc... I don't even notice what country anyone is from, we are all part of the same world and we only have one of those.



Can I just say, that's very nicely put. I am putting that in my sig


----------



## Daimus (Mar 7, 2012)

twilyth said:


> don't want to derail the thread, but if you had checked on WCG, our team is listed as unspecified (in this case, that just means it's blank). I'm not sure why since BOINC-stats has us listed as an int'l team, but maybe that is the default.
> 
> Also, I assume you know that this forum is based in Germany - at least it's owner is. Just checked and the server appears to be in Hong Kong. Hmmm. Never knew that.
> 
> I am puzzled though as to how anyone could give assurances about how computer time is used or by whom. I mean, obviously we believe that there's no nefarious agenda, but if there is some secret agenda, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be stupid enough to tell us about it.



I am very grateful to you for appropriate response. It is human nature to hope - so I will participate in a project team consisting of WGC in a week when I get back from a trip.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> WCG is just here to help people.... this is an international project to help find cures for cancer, disease, etc... I don't even notice what country anyone is from, we are all part of the same world and we only have one of those.



If it was possible to help people buy a computer, we all would have helped. We have so many computers that i&Norton can provide a little African country.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 7, 2012)

WCG is for everyone, I can't see how any of the projects could be used by the US Military. It's not like we are doing research on the next bio-weapon here. 

If you think that any of this research befits the US government, you are fair too paranoid. :shadedshu


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 7, 2012)

OoO hey all, finally got the X2 3800+ donation rig from my friend.  going to throw my 4gb of ocz reaper into it and get a wireless card to get it up and crunching


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> If it was possible to help people buy a computer, we all would have helped. We have so many computers that i&Norton can provide a little African country.



If I can help people somewhere else in the world by running my PC for them, I'm honored to do it.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> If I can help people somewhere else in the world by running my PC for them, I'm honored to do it.



I agree with you and I fully support.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I may be paranoid, if my country is surrounded by military bases.



That's nothing new. Countries have always had those. The only thing that's changed is the US currently runs a lot of them, so what?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, what a crazy topic Daimus and I appreciate your concern.

One thing about the US Military I would like to say...and more so of the US engine that drives the military, If they really needed computational power they already have it. They do not need our itty bitty processors to help them.

They will dig into the pension plans of seniors and other plans such as medicare to fund whatever project it is they want to fund. This was Clear in 2003 when a unanimous UN decision was NOT to go to war against Iraq but the USA did it anyway.

I understand your concern...I watch Global events as closely as you do. The WU (Work Units) WCG is working on are calculations for possible [cures, solutions, chemical formulas] that are mostly theoritacal and in some cases even hypothetical. 

For a human being to work out one possibility on paper would take years where as our cpu's can do it in a fraction of the time.

I'm not so certain that the USA's need for control of the planet is so driven to exploit the uses of our cpu idle time nor do I think the combined think tank of that country is smart enough to trick the world into doing calculations with their cpu idle times to come up with blueprints for a death star.



R2-D2 is the most censored droid in Hollywood. - J.T.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 7, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow, what a crazy topic Daimus and I appreciate your concern.
> 
> One thing about the US Military I would like to say...and more so of the US engine that drives the military, If they really needed computational power they already have it. They do not need our itty bitty processors to help them.
> 
> ...




I thank you for your feedback on my post. Do you really look at the causes of world problems, and I agree with you that if the U.S. were in need of computers, they would have solved this problem.
But suddenly! I do not want to be one of those who would unleash war. I've fought enough and now disabled. Strongly against the war.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 7, 2012)

To keep on topic, did anyone else experience a few hours where no WUs were available today? Lost about 4hrs of crunching because I couldnt pull down any WUs.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I thank you for your feedback on my post. Do you really look at the causes of world problems, and I agree with you that if the U.S. were in need of computers, they would have solved this problem.
> But suddenly! I do not want to be one of those who would unleash war. I've fought enough and now disabled. Strongly against the war.



Okay Daimus. I think the consensus is unanimous. Let's please keep on topic. If you are a member then let's talk about trying to find a cure for cancer amongst other world problems.



theonedub said:


> To keep on topic, did anyone else experience a few hours where no WUs were available today? Lost about 4hrs of crunching because I couldnt pull down any WUs.



TY Dub. And yes...the server was down for a while I had 18 WU's waiting to be reported. 
All fixed now.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 7, 2012)

Daimus, I'm sorry, but a lot of what you post isn't comes across the way I think you intend. Are you using a translation program?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Daimus, I'm sorry, but a lot of what you post isn't comes across the way I think you intend. Are you using a translation program?



you said it lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2012)

epic troll


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well today when I arrived at work my cruncher was not connected to the internet. For some reason the wireless card had disabled itself and would not enable until I restarted. Now its back in action but I have no clue on how long its been down.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well today when I arrived at work my cruncher was not connected to the internet. For some reason the wireless card had disabled itself and would not enable until I restarted. Now its back in action but I have no clue on how long its been down.



They were doing some work on the server or something yesterday so your connection probably timed out while trying to connect.... my connections were weird last night (2-3 hr communications wait times, etc...)

It should be Ok today


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2012)

this is to all of you who might have a bad'ish day .

it WILL cheer you up.

http://www.incredibox.fr/fr/#/application


----------



## twilyth (Mar 7, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> epic troll



Absolutely.  But when someone dangles a carrot, you tend to wonder.  Of course that's the part that raised the entire troll to the next level - IMHO.

edit:  btw, is there a table like they have for F@H at one of the forums that lists ppd by actual cpu model, etc.  I know we have the gflops thread, but that's not really the same.  The link in my sig is old and not specific and ION's old thread doesn't seem to have been updated.

Thanks.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2012)

twilyth said:


> edit:  btw, is there a table like they have for F@H at one of the forums that lists ppd by actual cpu model, etc.  I know we have the gflops thread, but that's not really the same.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes and no. All the CPU's (not the hidden ones) are listed with pps per core/thread at BonicStats but since you don't know if they are OC'ed it is only a rough guide.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't expect much work from my crunchers today guys. One of my Routers is dying and I'll have to replace it tonight after work. :shadedshu


Thankfully the C2Q and the Phenom 9750 X4 are both at a different location and will still report work thou.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> OoO hey all, finally got the X2 3800+ donation rig from my friend.  going to throw my 4gb of ocz reaper into it and get a wireless card to get it up and crunching



I got one of them crunching now. A decent little producer it is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got one of them crunching now. A decent little producer it is.



My new cruncher I just setup was a 5600+ X2 and its going very well!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 7, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this is to all of you who might have a bad'ish day .
> 
> it WILL cheer you up.
> 
> http://www.incredibox.fr/fr/#/application



Thanks FIH, you made my day. No, I mean you really did!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks FIH, you made my day. No, I mean you really did!



thank KieX, it was him who gave me the link lol


----------



## theonedub (Mar 8, 2012)

Big thank you to mjkmike for sending me his retired 790FX board   

Still need more parts to get it up and running, but that didnt stop me from installing my CPU (AII X3 440) and RAM (2x2gb DDR3-1333) in the mean time. Hopefully it unlocks to a quad  







To keep with paying it forward, if there is a serious cruncher out there that has a legitimate use for my old DIR-655 Wireless N Router (Read about it here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160127), drop me a PM.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2012)

Is Mike the most awesome member and person, or what!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Is Mike the most awesome member and person, or what!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????



Indeed he is! I will never forget how much he helped me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2012)

New cruncher coming together. Running a 1055t


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 8, 2012)

So my home network is still down, going to try a different setup tonight. It seems the replacement router doesn't like how long one of my netowrk cables is, even thou the D-Link that just died had no issues with it. Checked the cable with a cable tester and everything's fine with it. 

Should have things running tonight. Thank god two of my crunchers aren't at home.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 8, 2012)

Was this always an option under the "My Projects" section? Has anyone done any work on their gpu?


> If my computer can process work on my graphics card, then please send me work to run on my graphics card for the projects that I have selected above.


----------



## KieX (Mar 8, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Was this always an option under the "My Projects" section? Has anyone done any work on their gpu?



BOINC software has had that for a while since there are projects using it that support GPU. No support for GPU in World Community Grid at the moment though.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> BOINC software has had that for a while since there are projects using it that support GPU. No support for GPU in World Community Grid at the moment though.



I saw that on the WCG site though, why would they offer that if they didn't have gpu support?


----------



## KieX (Mar 8, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> I saw that on the WCG site though, why would they offer that if they didn't have gpu support?



Oh? Didn't see that yet.

Help Conquer Cancer was doing some internal testing of GPU WU. They said we would see a BETA run sometime early 2012, so perhaps after the server update this is to allow the new feature.

Interesting indeed.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 8, 2012)

See: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must have been something new they added with the recent update.


----------



## KieX (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup. Awesome spot! Looks like it's opt-in so people wouldn't actually have it enabled by default.

Just setup some device profiles for some of my computers. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hopefully my GTX 570 will kick major butt!


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yup. Awesome spot! Looks like it's opt-in so people wouldn't actually have it enabled by default.
> 
> Just setup some device profiles for some of my computers. Thanks for the heads up



I clicked that button a couple of days ago on 1 or 2 of my machines... may be the reason my ppd shot up???


----------



## KieX (Mar 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> I clicked that button a couple of days ago on 1 or 2 of my machines... may be the reason my ppd shot up???



Not sure, had a quick look but there is no official announcement of GPU WU having started yet.

The server upgrade is currently awarding more points than normal though, so everyone is having a small boost. Think MStenholm posted a link somewhere on here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 9, 2012)

Got my network fixed guys, should be back up to 100% this time tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2012)

Came in to work today to find my cruncher off, come to find out our building lost power for about 2 hours last night 

I got it back to crunching but damn I was hoping to see what numbers all 4 of these machines would be putting out.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2012)

Got an FX-6200 coming in today for my main rig 

Will find out this weekend how well it crunches 

Will put the 960T in the cruncher and retire the 720BE for a while.... may have to hunt down a cheapo AM2 board and a 2x1GB DDR2 kit to let it out of retirement


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Came in to work today to find my cruncher off, come to find out our building lost power for about 2 hours last night
> 
> I got it back to crunching but damn I was hoping to see what numbers all 4 of these machines would be putting out.




That sux, Well only another 24 hours to go before you see their full PPD 



Norton said:


> Got an FX-6200 coming in today for my main rig
> 
> Will find out this weekend how well it crunches
> 
> Will put the 960T in the cruncher and retire the 720BE for a while.... may have to hunt down a cheapo AM2 board and a 2x1GB DDR2 kit to let it out of retirement




Damn Norton.....I'm gonna have to drive that bus on my days off to get the money for a 8 core just to keep you in your place!!! 

Oh btw I got 2 Corsair DDR2 Dominator sticks kickin around if you want em. 2x2GB Let me know.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 9, 2012)

It seems like the points party is over at least for me. WU sent before the software update is still yielding above average but all my never ones are back to normal.Anyway I'm 12 threads short (back to folding) so the happy chruncing days are over. This weekend will hit F150 and me hard since our helpers in the could will be down for service.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That sux, Well only another 24 hours to go before you see their full PPD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm figuring 5k per day is about right for me.... but that's today, tomorrow who knows  May have to start combing the sewers for gold and diamonds while you're driving the bus Ralph 

Thanks on the DDR2- will contact you to see if you still have it when I get ready


----------



## KieX (Mar 9, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like the points party is over at least for me. WU sent before the software update is still yielding above average but all my never ones are back to normal.Anyway I'm 12 threads short (back to folding) so the happy chruncing days are over. This weekend will hit F150 and me hard since our helpers in the could will be down for service.



It's been fun


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm figuring 5k per day is about right for me.... but that's today, tomorrow who knows  May have to start combing the sewers for gold and diamonds while you're driving the bus Ralph
> 
> Thanks on the DDR2- will contact you to see if you still have it when I get ready




I'll still have it....they are yours Norton.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 10, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like the points party is over at least for me. WU sent before the software update is still yielding above average but all my never ones are back to normal.Anyway I'm 12 threads short (back to folding) so the happy chruncing days are over. This weekend will hit F150 and me hard since our helpers in the could will be down for service.



Nice run.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 10, 2012)

Did anyone else have there profiles reset? I have different profile for my single core crunchers and my multi core crunchers. Just check a few minutes ago and all my profiles where reset to the default. Which has screwed one machine as all it has put out has been errors.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Did anyone else have there profiles reset? I have different profile for my single core crunchers and my multi core crunchers. Just check a few minutes ago and all my profiles where reset to the default. Which has screwed one machine as all it has put out has been errors.



Do you mean projects? Mine are the same but I reset them to all a few hours ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2012)

Madshot,

Everything fine for me.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello friends
I'm back from Cebit and will start to put my rigs back on the minhund WCG account tomorrow, so hopefully I'll have 90 threads up and running by Monday.

Some pics from the Asrock and Enermax stand of my buddy usually known as "knopflerbruce" in forums.

Some of you might recognise the other guy?






Bootbabes are always nice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2012)

who is he?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 10, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> who is he?



Famus overclocker named NickShih 

Check Hwbot.org


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 11, 2012)

so now that I'm employed with a stable job with plenty of overtime available, I've decided to build a new Gaming/Cruncher rig and retire my current Gaming/Cruncher rig to a full time Cruncher/HTPC.

My new rig will be based with the ASUS Crossfire V (picking it up this Friday) and I will most likely be putting the Phenom II 1100T in it, possibly upgrade to the Vishera 10 core around Xmas. Hopefully I'll have it fully operational by June.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2012)

congrats on the new job man, its hard in these times

to the build, if its new stuff you're going for, i'd go for IB or SB, unless you have a thing for AMD


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 11, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> congrats on the new job man, its hard in these times
> 
> to the build, if its new stuff you're going for, i'd go for IB or SB, unless you have a thing for AMD



Yeah, I thought of IB.....if I were to go Intel though I'd rather wait for IB for the PCIe 3.0 support as well as x79 Quad support....Still not fully decided. Budget will be a deciding factor too.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dang Chaotic, wish you were not on the other side of the pond! Would of made ya a great deal on my Crosshair IV Extreme. 

But shipping that from middle of the US to London would be insane and take forever LOL.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Dang Chaotic, wish you were not on the other side of the pond! Would of made ya a great deal on my Crosshair IV Extreme.
> 
> But shipping that from middle of the US to London would be insane and take forever LOL.



I'm in London Ontario, Canada dude  I'm shipping Norton a couple DDR2 Corsair Dominators this Friday. Should only take about 4 days.

I might be interested in that CH IV for a third cruncher build tho.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm in London Ontario, Canada dude  I'm shipping Norton a couple DDR2 Corsair Dominators this Friday. Should only take about 4 days.
> 
> I might be interested in that CH IV for a third cruncher build tho.



 Ah I didn't see that man. Jeez, I don't know how I missed that to be honest. 

Also keep in mind that the CH IV IS capable of running the new FX processors with a bios flash. If you look in my FS thread there are links for the Asus support regarding this availability. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160737

Also keep in mind that being a great fellow TPU Cruncher I would cut a deal on price


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ah I didn't see that man. Jeez, I don't know how I missed that to be honest.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the CH IV IS capable of running the new FX processors with a bios flash. If you look in my FS thread there are links for the Asus support regarding this availability.
> 
> ...



I wasn't planning on running FX cpu's right away anyway. PM me a price Stinger and I will definitely consider it.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I wasn't planning on running FX cpu's right away anyway. PM me a price Stinger and I will definitely consider it.



 PM sent.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Hello friends
> I'm back from Cebit and will start to put my rigs back on the minhund WCG account tomorrow, so hopefully I'll have 90 threads up and running by Monday.



90? Got a new 2P Intel rig? Does it OC well or just so-so? Tell-tell.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

Got the FX-6200 in my main rig and running 

Running it through its paces now checking temps, etc while crunching on 5 threads.... will know in a day or two how well this chip crunches.

Everythings at stock clocks ATM


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 12, 2012)

And I just now finally got all 5 of my rigs crunching. Only 2 where crunching yesterday and as it happens it was the lowest producers.


Edit. I have a new bouncing baby cruncher. It was born Sat. around 4 ish in the afternoon. Here are some shots from today when it was getting a post birth inspection. 












And here is a pic of him just playing around.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

If all goes well and I get everything running I will have 7-8 PII cores running in 2 dedicated crunchers and the 6 cores from the FX-6200 in my main rig for *14* total cores


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2012)

Right now I have 13 cores crunching in 6 systems. 3 single core system, 2 dual core systems, and the x6 system. Still contemplating whether to start crunching on my quad or not. I'm kinda leary as I use it for everything else and can't risk it being down for any reason.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Right now I have 13 cores crunching in 6 systems. 3 single core system, 2 dual core systems, and the x6 system. Still contemplating whether to start crunching on my quad or not. I'm kinda leary as I use it for everything else and can't risk it being down for any reason.



I still have that s939 system that I just got the X2 3800 for but I don't think it will last as a 24/7 cruncher


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2012)

Hell I have 2 s939 crunchers. They do pretty good to as pair that is. They where doing the most work for me before the x6 came into the picture. And 1 has a bios chip thats is funky. I need to find a replacement bios chip for it. I tried flashing it a couple times. I just tends to freak out from time to time. So I try not to shut it down much.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> I still have that s939 system that I just got the X2 3800 for but I don't think it will last as a 24/7 cruncher





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I have 2 s939 crunchers. They do pretty good to as pair that is. They where doing the most work for me before the x6 came into the picture. And 1 has a bios chip thats is funky. I need to find a replacement bios chip for it. I tried flashing it a couple times. I just tends to freak out from time to time. So I try not to shut it down much.



Great work getting more rigs crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Right now I have 13 cores crunching in 6 systems. 3 single core system, 2 dual core systems, and the x6 system. Still contemplating whether to start crunching on my quad or not. I'm kinda leary as I use it for everything else and can't risk it being down for any reason.



What you can do is set it to crunch like at 50 or 60%, instead of 100%.  That way there's not too much load on the PC.  If that'll give you more peace of mind.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What you can do is set it to crunch like at 50 or 60%, instead of 100%.  That way there's not too much load on the PC.  If that'll give you more peace of mind.



I do that now once in a while with 60-75% being the low end if I change something in one of the rigs. My main rig with the FX-6200 was at 80%/80%... I originally figured less cores would be easier on the system but quickly found out that FX/Bulldozer seems to like all of its cores working 

I'm running my main rig now at 100% cores/75% usage and it's running happy at 40-42C on all cores and still multitasks great


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 13, 2012)

Hell, @ 100%/100% I don't notice any slowdowns, excluding video games. For those I just pause WCG.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Hell, @ 100%/100% I don't notice any slowdowns, excluding video games. For those I just pause WCG.



I don't want to stress the systems too much especially when just starting out 

*Note- with the FX I probably could go 100/100 w/o getting too hot but don't want to fry the rig and end up on my laptop


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2012)

*GPU beta is here*

Beta is back and with GPU support

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32806

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32803

I completed one without knowing that my GPU were taking part, maybe it didn't....


----------



## twilyth (Mar 13, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Beta is back and with GPU support
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32806
> 
> ...


From the paper they submitted to the Journal of Physics - 


> Abstract:
> 
> We have developed CPU and GPU versions of an automated image analysis and classification system for protein crystallization trial images from the Hauptman Woodward Institute's High-Throughput Screening lab. The analysis step computes 12,375 numerical features per image. Using these features, we have trained a classifier that distinguishes 11 different crystallization outcomes, recognizing 80% of all crystals, 94% of clear drops, 94% of precipitates. The computing requirements for this analysis system are large. The complete HWI archive of 120 million images is being processed by the donated CPU cycles on World Community Grid, with a GPU phase launching in early 2012. The main computational burden of the analysis is the measure of textural (GLCM) features within the image at multiple neighbourhoods, distances, and at multiple greyscale intensity resolutions.* CPU runtime averages 4,092 seconds (single threaded) on an Intel Xeon, but only 65 seconds on an NVIDIA Tesla C2050. We report on the process of adapting the C++ code to OpenCL, optimized for multiple platforms.*


----------



## KieX (Mar 13, 2012)

My GT 520 gave back an error saying it was too slow. The crunchers with 8400GS don't even receive the WU. And the HD 5450, still waiting to see if they receive anything.

On the 560Ti, they don't affect the GPU's idle temps at all. But they take 38min for the current WU. Will be interesting to see claimed vs granted points for those.

Will be an interesting BETA.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 13, 2012)

Might have to join the beta if there is gpu support. I want to see how good my GTX 570 is.


----------



## KieX (Mar 13, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Might have to join the beta if there is gpu support. I want to see how good my GTX 570 is.



The current BETA WU do support GPU, they are testing the future framework for the HCC project. But as with all BETA the WU will be quite intermittent and normally quite rare.

So far on the 560Ti they took about 40min to complete. There was no change to GPU temperature whilst they were running. And were worth 30 points each. (1K PPD, although BETA WU tell you nothing meaningful from points).

I have noticed that you can't run GPU + CPU at same time. GPU WU will use a normal CPU slot. Which is odd I think. But hey, this is testing so lots of unknown for now.

EDIT: And now my GT 210 is crunching 2 WU with 1hr 47min expected completion each. And a 204point WU error on the 560. Gotta love testing


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

I signed in to the Beta for GPU's (have a 6870 and 5870). It looks for new tasks for the GPU but doesn't assign any???

Are these NVidia specific or do you need something else? The 5870, at a minimum, should be capable of doing any work thrown at it


----------



## KieX (Mar 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> I signed in to the Beta for GPU's (have a 6870 and 5870). It looks for new tasks for the GPU but doesn't assign any???
> 
> Are these NVidia specific or do you need something else? The 5870, at a minimum, should be capable of doing any work thrown at it



Both AMD and Nvidia WU are there. They're just very rare. You will probably have one or two ninja'd in every now and then. It is going to be a longer than normal run, so hopefully should see quite a few during this run.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> I do that now once in a while with 60-75% being the low end if I change something in one of the rigs. My main rig with the FX-6200 was at 80%/80%... I originally figured less cores would be easier on the system but quickly found out that FX/Bulldozer seems to like all of its cores working
> 
> I'm running my main rig now at 100% cores/75% usage and it's running happy at 40-42C on all cores and still multitasks great





Maelstrom said:


> Hell, @ 100%/100% I don't notice any slowdowns, excluding video games. For those I just pause WCG.



Here here Yarr! 100%/!00% - Suspend when Gaming Yarr! 

EDIT: I just got home and being sunny and 16 C out today, the sun sets right into my room...it was a sauna...I got all windows open now but when I first walked in my CPU cores were sittin' happy at 40 C and the CPU whole at 49 C  I'm gettin good at this OC stuff


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Here here Yarr! 100%/!00% - Suspend when Gaming Yarr!
> 
> EDIT: I just got home and being sunny and 16 C out today, the sun sets right into my room...it was a sauna...I got all windows open now but when I first walked in my CPU cores were sittin' happy at 40 C and the CPU whole at 49 C  I'm gettin good at this OC stuff



I was surprised by all of the heat these rigs put out... left my office room closed up with everything running a few weeks ago and had to vent for a while. Was posting on here in tank top while everything cooled down 

Like you said though warm room but none of my systems went over 47-48C

Maybe I'll put together a couple of 6 ghz Bulldozer rigs and replace my furnace with them next year


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2012)

I completed a beta on one of my could CPUs which have no GPU so they work without as well (26.8 points for 1.05 hours)


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I completed a beta on one of my could CPUs which have no GPU so they work without as well (26.8 points for 1.05 hours)



I just got one of the beta's on the GPU (6870 in my main rig) it was quick, took maybe 3 minutes to run the work unit. (0.4CPU + GPU) showed in the status line.

*** EDIT- got another one 1+hr work unit> done in 5 minutes  ***


----------



## theonedub (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there a way to specify which GPU is available to WCG in mult GPU setups? If temps aren't affected I would like to get my GT530 (96shader) working on some of those beta WUs while my 580 continues to fold.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Is there a way to specify which GPU is available to WCG in mult GPU setups? If temps aren't affected I would like to get my GT530 (96shader) working on some of those beta WUs while my 580 continues to fold.



Not sure that GPU Crunching is yet available on WCG. I'm leaning not.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Not sure that GPU Crunching is yet available on WCG. I'm leaning not.



follow the team thread starting with mstenholm's post:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46222&stc=1&d=1331691784

As I posted in the other thread, it's hit or miss- I'm running 6 cores and the GPU compute just added on for a 7th running task

@ theonedub- I think it just uses your main display GPU but I have no idea really.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 14, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that the numbers Free-DC is reporting haven't been even remotely close to the ones reported by BOINC Stats - for the past **3** days at least.

date/boinc stats/free-dc

3/11/ 35218 / 50434
3/12/ 21639 / 26299
3/13/ 31036 / 58677


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 14, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the numbers Free-DC is reporting haven't been even remotely close to the ones reported by BOINC Stats - for the past **3** days at least.
> 
> date/boinc stats/free-dc
> 
> ...



free-dc has been doing some work on its system again, "Rollover did not happen last night as I was doing some performance enhancements, so todays totals will be big ".  He will post a message at the top of the team page in red when something is going on.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the numbers Free-DC is reporting haven't been even remotely close to the ones reported by BOINC Stats - for the past **3** days at least.
> 
> date/boinc stats/free-dc
> 
> ...





mjkmike said:


> free-dc has been doing some work on its system again, "Rollover did not happen last night as I was doing some performance enhancements, so todays totals will be big ".  He will post a message at the top of the team page in red when something is going on.



Yup and it has rolled over today. So yesterday's results are actually results from Monday and Tuesday combined.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yup and it has rolled over today. So yesterday's results are actually results from Monday and Tuesday combined.


OK.  Thanks.  It's just that if I understand what you're saying, I should have had at least one of the 3 days lower on free-dc than on Boinc stats, so maybe I'm just not getting it.

No problemo.  If everybody else is cool with it, I'll just chill and maybe keep an eye on it.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wondering if I'm running the wrong Boinc client since I'm not getting GPU WU's, using 6.12.34 atm?
I've got Beta testing and use gpu checked in the profile.


----------



## KieX (Mar 14, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Just wondering if I'm running the wrong Boinc client since I'm not getting GPU WU's, using 6.12.34 atm?
> I've got Beta testing and use gpu checked in the profile.



If you got that checked then it's fine. It's just that BETA WU are quite rare even when announced. Best thing is to check this link for any updates: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/listthreads?forum=161

EDIT: Damn! Just saw my HD5450's errored 2 WU


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 14, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Just wondering if I'm running the wrong Boinc client since I'm not getting GPU WU's, using 6.12.34 atm?
> I've got Beta testing and use gpu checked in the profile.



It's only supported for rigs with windows for now, at least from what I read.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> If you got that checked then it's fine. It's just that BETA WU are quite rare even when announced. Best thing is to check this link for any updates: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/listthreads?forum=161
> 
> EDIT: Damn! Just saw my HD5450's errored 2 WU



Did the same with my 6870 on the 3 I got (2 invalid, 1 error)- it gave me the credit anyway 

Took an hour or two to register the credit.....

***EDIT- just got 2 more (1 on the 6870, 1 on the 5870)... there was a "computation error" on the 5870??? ***


----------



## Mydog (Mar 14, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> It's only supported for rigs with windows for now, at least from what I read.



Got win7 on all rigs atm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 15, 2012)

put a thinkpad w510 with i7 720q on the team.

should be going up in size from next month, been some hard ones the past 4 months


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2012)

Got another badge this am 

Question- it looks like they come in automatically, is this new? I added the last 2 manually


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 15, 2012)

no idea lol

but congrats with it no matter how it came on lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 15, 2012)

They come automatically. I am up to five and another one with the next day or so. And By Bonic stats i'm in the top twenty's (29th to be exact).


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They come automatically. I am up to five and another one with the next day or so. And By Bonic stats i'm in the top twenty's (29th to be exact).



I know that but was talking about the ones in my sig

I have been watching BOINC stats too... screenshot at the ready for 1st time I break top 20


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm gonna shut down for a hour or so.... got a nasty storm about to hit London.

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=dtx&loop=yes


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm gonna shut down for a hour or so.... got a nasty storm about to hit London.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=dtx&loop=yes



 Does look like a nasty one! Hoping all is OK afterwards.....


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 16, 2012)

That does look bad.  Take care of those rigs and youre self.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm gonna shut down for a hour or so.... got a nasty storm about to hit London.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=dtx&loop=yes



Stay safe man, keep us posted!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Eeeewww be-careful


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright, she fizzled out and most passed north of the city. Towns west of me like Sarnia and Port Huron got hit hard. There was also a Tornado northwest of Ann Arbor.

Can never be too careful. Last summer lightning struck close by and all power went out Lighning/thunder/power out all in the same instant. It was loud! and when it came back on my computer wouldn't power up for around 2 minutes....my heart started racing....then finally she whirled into action. However it took my Z-5500's about ten minutes. I was so scared the unit was fried.

Chrunchin' away again


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Alright, she fizzled out and most passed north of the city. Towns west of me like Sarnia and Port Huron got hit hard. There was also a Tornado northwest of Ann Arbor.
> 
> Can never be too careful. Last summer lightning struck close by and all power went out Lighning/thunder/power out all in the same instant. It was loud! and when it came back on my computer wouldn't power up for around 2 minutes....my heart started racing....then finally she whirled into action. However it took my Z-5500's about ten minutes. I was so scared the unit was fried.
> 
> Chrunchin' away again



Good that it missed you 

You should consider a UPS if you have a lot of storms in your area- the UPS will isolate your rig(s) and equipment from the grid and supply you with clean power. Worst that will happen is that you fry the UPS or blow its internal fuse.... will also supply enough power to give you some time for proper shut downs if you're home when the power fails.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

I know what you mean. I went on vacation last summer and left one machine running. We had a storm while we where gone. Took out the mobo. You could actually see the burn marks on the board.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Good that it missed you
> 
> You should consider a UPS if you have a lot of storms in your area- the UPS will isolate your rig(s) and equipment from the grid and supply you with clean power. Worst that will happen is that you fry the UPS or blow its internal fuse.... will also supply enough power to give you some time for proper shut downs if you're home when the power fails.



Yes, I've been meaning to do that before this summer. I just didn't know I would need it in March! We hit 70 F (20 C) today That's May weather for cryin' out loud! we usually still have snow on the ground this time of year!!!

 I'll go pick one up tomorrow. I have a funny feeling this summer will be a hot one for storm activity.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know what you mean. I went on vacation last summer and left one machine running. We had a storm while we where gone. Took out the mobo. You could actually see the burn marks on the board.



What a shame. At least I had the satisfaction of ruining my own Asus M3A79-T. If Lighning took it out I'd be so pissed!


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll probably end up picking one up within the next couple of months- wifey is watching the UPS truck too much lately and I'm getting this  from her. Still going to build the new cruncher but need to back off a little and build up some more funds


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'll probably end up picking one up within the next couple of months- wifey is watching the UPS truck too much lately and I'm getting this  from her. Still going to build the new cruncher but need to back off a little and build up some more funds



 Well you'll have another UPS truck pulling up mid next week sometime....at least you can tell her you only paid for the shipping!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Heheheh didn't you give her the line about being able to make money off it later? Works on my wife. Thats how I ended up with the small mountain of Socket A and 939 stuff.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well you'll have another UPS truck pulling up mid next week sometime....at least you can tell her you only paid for the shipping!



If I have the tracking # I can buy dinner/watch her lose money in the slots the night it comes in and my son will just leave the package on my desk  and if she doesn't lose... I get more stuffz 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Heheheh didn't you give her the line about being able to make money off it later? Works on my wife. Thats how I ended up with the small mountain of Socket A and 939 stuff.



 I told her I was cleaning out the closet thru the mail.... partially filling yours


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

That you have done well.  I got boxes of stuff I need to put away some day. I want to clean out the closet and the drawer unit first before restocking the shelves.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

GPU work coming in hot and heavy right now....


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> GPU work coming in hot and heavy right now....



Hmm, I am running dual GTX465's and have not had a single unit being processed with the video card. Have to wonder if they are not compatible with the projects.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I am running dual GTX465's and have not had a single unit being processed with the video card. Have to wonder if they are not compatible with the projects.



I've been getting them one after the for at least the last hour- beta results on its 2nd page on my WCG account  The beta doesn't seem to like the 5870 in the other machine but it really likes the 6870. Why?... I have no idea 

*** EDIT @Stinger-are all of your CPU's doing work? If not try to up the %CPU usage to use all of your cores. I'm using 0.39CPU + 1 GPU on these... maybe it defaults to a full core and no GPU if one is available???? ***


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I am running dual GTX465's and have not had a single unit being processed with the video card. Have to wonder if they are not compatible with the projects.



Most green cards are good - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32825_offset,0


----------



## Mydog (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting the beta's on all rigs with a good mix of green and red cards, got 560, 570 and 5870, 5970 and 6970 in them. if I put in moore GPU's should I run them in sli/cfx when crunching?


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 17, 2012)

I have two betas currently running, and the GPU doesn't appear to be being used at all


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> I have two betas currently running, and the GPU doesn't appear to be being used at all



I got all of the most recent ones yesterday afternoon continuously for almost 2 hrs. It's really hit or miss but apparently you get a bunch if it likes your GPU.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone noticed a slow down or even points being taken away? I was at 57k Thursday night. Which normally I would have broke the 60k mark but Friday morning. I check on my stats Friday and down to 55k.  And it seems to have been a up hill battle from there. Going up and down on points.  I finally broke 60 this morning. I should be breaking 70k by now.

Also it's not that the scores are pending. I actually seen where the points where awarded then taken away.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2012)

I had a power flicker here at the house and restarted the 6 core  All others are still fine.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Has anyone noticed a slow down or even points being taken away? I was at 57k Thursday night. Which normally I would have broke the 60k mark but Friday morning. I check on my stats Friday and down to 55k.  And it seems to have been a up hill battle from there. Going up and down on points.  I finally broke 60 this morning. I should be breaking 70k by now.
> 
> Also it's not that the scores are pending. I actually seen where the points where awarded then taken away.



Where are you checking your points? The Projects page on your BOINC Manager and the WCG website have the most accurate #'s. I've seen FreeDC #'s move around sometimes but the information should be coming from your WCG account.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2012)

@ The_Mad_ShOt  also look at you're messages.  If any points have been taken away it will show up in red.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

I am checking it in the project manager within the client. No red messages but my message history only goes back to 11pm last night. It seems to be doing alright today.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> .. but my message history only goes back to 11pm last night.


Do you shut down your cruncher?  OK I did the same on 16 treads today due to rising outside temperature and a longer trip away from the country.

Let's see if I still get pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

I rebooted it this morning.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I rebooted this morning is it.



What I meant

Edit: You lose work each time you reboot. CEP2 could be ½-1 hour.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

Now It is never turned completely off unless I am doing something internal. All my crunchers run 24/7.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2012)

Bad news on my i73930k.  Still not back crunching and its not the drive.  Will work on it more,  must be the ram but just can't get my ass in gear.  Weekends turned into workends. 
Life on a farm sucks.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 17, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Life on a farm sucks.



And it is coming to the time of year where it will get reaaaaaaaal busy being on a farm or ranch!!!

Keep us posted on it though Mike.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

Trying to piece together another cruncher. Smacking myself hard in the head. Due to a cpu (PIIx4 940 BE) and mobo (ASRock 870 Extreme 3 ) incompatibility. Either A:  I need to find another cpu or B: another board (ddr 2 am2 / am2+ and memory).


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Trying to piece together another cruncher. Smacking myself hard in the head. Due to a cpu (PIIx4 940 BE) and mobo (ASRock 870 Extreme 3 ) incompatibility. Either A:  I need to find another cpu or B: another board (ddr 2 am2 / am2+ and memory).



PM sent- we can figure something out


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 17, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I am running dual GTX465's and have not had a single unit being processed with the video card. Have to wonder if they are not compatible with the projects.



It took a while for my card to kick in. but then again it's a 6870. According to norton project likes them.



Norton said:


> I've been getting them one after the for at least the last hour- beta results on its 2nd page on my WCG account  The beta doesn't seem to like the 5870 in the other machine but it really likes the 6870. Why?... I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> *** EDIT @Stinger-are all of your CPU's doing work? If not try to up the %CPU usage to use all of your cores. I'm using 0.39CPU + 1 GPU on these... maybe it defaults to a full core and no GPU if one is available???? ***



Bope? 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I rebooted this morning is it.



bope Again lol  



stinger608 said:


> And it is coming to the time of year where it will get reaaaaaaaal busy being on a farm or ranch!!!
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on it though Mike.



That is awesome! Do you have beehives? You can make mead with that honey! 




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Trying to piece together another cruncher. Smacking myself hard in the head. Due to a cpu (PIIx4 940 BE) and mobo (ASRock 870 Extreme 3 ) incompatibility. Either A:  I need to find another cpu or B: another board (ddr 2 am2 / am2+ and memory).



Awesome Mad....I'm sure it'll work out!



And....

*HAPPY St. Patty's Day All!!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy St. Patty's day to you and everyone else too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

Happy St. Pattys day team!


BTW, I've been super sick these last few days, fever, the whole nine yards.  Desperately trying to get better as I have a minor surgical procedure to under go on Tuesday.  So I've just been pretty much staying home watching my good ol' hockey games and sleeping.   Just wanted to fill you'll in on what was going on with me, since I've barely been on up late.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

It's Paddy, not Patty. Patty is short for Patricia, not Patrick.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Happy St. Pattys day team!
> 
> 
> BTW, I've been super sick these last few days, fever, the whole nine yards.  Desperately trying to get better as I have a minor surgical procedure to under go on Tuesday.  So I've just been pretty much staying home watching my good ol' hockey games and sleeping.   Just wanted to fill you'll in on what was going on with me, since I've barely been on up late.



Hope you're feeling better soon- good luck with the surgery*
* make sure they mark the right parts, you don't wanna lose your nuggets


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Happy St. Pattys day team!
> 
> 
> BTW, I've been super sick these last few days, fever, the whole nine yards.  Desperately trying to get better as I have a minor surgical procedure to under go on Tuesday.  So I've just been pretty much staying home watching my good ol' hockey games and sleeping.   Just wanted to fill you'll in on what was going on with me, since I've barely been on up late.



Get well soon CP. Good attitude and a worrysome mind will heal. Cheers mate.



Maelstrom said:


> It's Paddy, not Patty. Patty is short for Patricia, not Patrick.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120317/themoreyouknow.jpg



Paddy is what I got in my underwear or wallet on payday. 

Pat=Patrick=Patty

I also got a buddy whose name is Patrick. I  call him Patate (french for potato) when we drink I call him Frite Sauce (French for French fries with gravy) when we get plastered I call him Poutine (french for an awesome meal in Quebec)

Ethan is a dominantly male Name.

Pattie is female.

Please quote your sources.

Thx.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Happy St. Pattys day team!
> 
> 
> BTW, I've been super sick these last few days, fever, the whole nine yards.  Desperately trying to get better as I have a minor surgical procedure to under go on Tuesday.  So I've just been pretty much staying home watching my good ol' hockey games and sleeping.   Just wanted to fill you'll in on what was going on with me, since I've barely been on up late.



Hope you feel better. I don't know if it would be cannibalism for you, but chicken noddle soup is good for this.  





Maelstrom said:


> It's Paddy, not Patty. Patty is short for Patricia, not Patrick.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120317/themoreyouknow.jpg




Guess you didn't get the memo. It's St. Chicken Patty day.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

Watch this. Technical people don't like any of 'em xD
http://www.usatoday.com/video/its-st-patricks-day--not-pattys-paddys-or-pats/1511941075001


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hope you feel better. I don't know if it would be cannibalism for you, but chicken noddle soup is good for this.



LOL Mad


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/video/its-st-patricks-day--not-pattys-paddys-or-pats/1511941075001



The USA screwed everything up. They even spell honour "honor". I'm dishonoured.

St. Patrick is Irish. My Name is Blair. It's Gaelic and Hardcore Irish. Paddy??? there are no T's in Patrick....don't get me going .

end of Discussion.

Back to topic.

Happy Saint Patty's day.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll stop after this. Just look at these three pages.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patty_(disambiguation)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_(given_name) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padraic

From the second link: Patrick =
Irish: Pádraic, Pádraig, Pádruig

From the Pádraic page. Pádraic (Irish: [ˈpˠaːd̪ˠɾˠəc]), Pádraig (Irish: [ˈpˠaːd̪ˠɾˠəɟ]) or Páraic (Irish: [ˈpˠaːɾˠəc]) is an Irish male name deriving from the Latin Patricius, meaning "of the patrician class", introduced via the name of Saint Patrick. Patrick is the English version, via Old French.
Diminutives include "Podge" and "Paddy": the latter is used, in a pejorative context, as a term for Irish people.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> I'll stop after this. Just look at these three pages.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patty_(disambiguation)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_(given_name) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padraic
> 
> From the second link: Patrick =
> ...



Well if peeps in the USA can change colour to color and Neighbour to nieghbor themn I change Paddy to mean a padlock and Patty is unisex. 

We done?


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well if peeps in the USA can change colour to color and Neighbour to nieghbor themn I change Paddy to mean a padlock and Patty is unisex.
> 
> We done?



Yeah we are. Just don't call an Irish dude Patty, he might get insulted .


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey i'm originally from the us (now I am from the internets) and I thought it was patty too.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm from Earth 3rd rock from the Sun


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

But I still believe it's St. Chicken Patty Day


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But I still believe it's St. Chicken Patty Day



I believe he is female...no? 


I'm just visiting this planet.

Before this thread and posts get moderated...I'll add a whole bunch of technical shit here.

I got BOINC client Version 6.10.58 running 6 WU's at a time.

Will be building an Octocore (yes I put "AN" because next word is a vowel) Much to FIH's dismay...but I got a good deal from Stinger608. 

Nuff said. 

TPU rules.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

I to am building another cruncher. Half "an" Octocore or if I can swing it may do another hexa core to play with my other crunchers. I have 13 cores crunching to date.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I to am building another cruncher. Half "an" Octocore or if I can swing it may do another hexa core to play with my other crunchers. I have 13 cores crunching to date.



Mad...I'm curious...where the heck are you on this planet?


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I to am building another cruncher. Half "an" Octocore or if I can swing it may do another hexa core to play with my other crunchers. I have 13 cores crunching to date.



I'm building the other half of the octocore there pardner 

running 13 cores as well, 11 ATM (locked the PII 555BE and 720BE for now). When the new cruncher is up and running with the 960T I will be at 14 cores. 

TPU rocks


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Mad...I'm curious...where the heck are you on this planet?




I'm in the usa





Norton said:


> I'm building the other half of the octocore there pardner
> 
> running 13 cores as well, 11 ATM (locked the PII 555BE and 720BE for now). When the new cruncher is up and running with the 960T I will be at 14 cores.
> 
> TPU rocks




The difference between my 13 cores and your 13 cores is that I have some rather crappy for crunching cores mixed in. lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm building the other half of the octocore there pardner
> 
> running 13 cores as well, 11 ATM (locked the PII 555BE and 720BE for now). When the new cruncher is up and running with the 960T I will be at 14 cores.
> 
> ...





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm in the usa



Well, thanks man. So that means you're American? I really hope you're in Wisconsin. It's my fave state for city names like OshKosh and Paddy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Ye Lad I'm from the ol Va. laddy.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ye Lad I'm from the ol Va. laddy.



VA awesome! Virgin for short but not for long!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2012)

Can't do the updates tonight.  Cover for me.  THX.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ye Lad I'm from the ol Va. laddy.



Ah a fellow Virginian! Awesome!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Shot in the dark but you near Nova?


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

Not anymore. Used to live up there as a kid (Leesburg and then Purcellville).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

I though maybe by the va/pa location you gave. I'm in the valley.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm only in PA for university. Current home is in Roanoke.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Your just south of me by about an hour. I'm right outside of Harrisonburg.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn, that's close. I pass Harrisonburg every time I'm on 81 to and from school.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Can't do the updates tonight.  Cover for me.  THX.



Got you covered MJ.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Damn, that's close. I pass Harrisonburg every time I'm on 81 to and from school.



I live just off 81 between Staunton and H'burg


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

No need for SETI Mad.

The US Government is all over that. And star wars is over.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys are your patty's, patricks, and pat$*%$ NUJNUIYEnb's



Thanks for  all the wishes guys!  Will keep you'll posted.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2012)

Is it just me or is it the new i7's.  My 2600k rebooted four times last night and my 3930k is nothithing but pain.  My i7930 keeps working like a good cruncher.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 18, 2012)

^^It sounds like KieX sent his gremlin over to your house.  You may need to up some voltages a little.


----------



## KieX (Mar 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Is it just me or is it the new i7's.  My 2600k rebooted four times last night and my 3930k is nothithing but pain.  My i7930 keeps working like a good cruncher.





F150_Raptor said:


> ^^It sounds like KieX sent his gremlin over to your house.  You may need to up some voltages a little.



I eventually got rid of those gremlins with some long nights fighting them.  Yea the new generation i7's can be a little tricky to maintain stable.

Take a look at his link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first

It's what resolved my issues and seems to have done the trick for Chicken Patty too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> No need for SETI Mad.
> 
> The US Government is all over that. And star wars is over.


I stopped running it now. Hell I tried to kick it back up on one of my crunchers the other day and it said no new work. 


On a side note my numbers will be a tad shy today due to my x2 Ubuntu box's hard drive taking a dump in the middle of the night. Woke up to it being hard locked. Linux doesn't hard lock unless there is a major problem. Got it rebooted and bonic wouldn't reconnect to localhost. Checked the health on the hard drive and numerous bad sectors. I have replace the hard drive and reloading the os right now. It should be back to crunching within an hour or so.  But that about does it for spare hard drives. I must restock my supply.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I stopped running it now. Hell I tried to kick it back up on one of my crunchers the other day and it said no new work.
> 
> 
> On a side note my numbers will be a tad shy today due to my x2 Ubuntu box's hard drive taking a dump in the middle of the night. Woke up to it being hard locked. Linux doesn't hard lock unless there is a major problem. Got it rebooted and bonic wouldn't reconnect to localhost. Checked the health on the hard drive and numerous bad sectors. I have replace the hard drive and reloading the os right now. It should be back to crunching within an hour or so.  But that about does it for spare hard drives. I must restock my supply.



Dang bro sorry to hear that man. It is hard to find good deals on hard drives at the moment. I have a stack of 2.5" drives but am damn shy on 3.5" drives. 

I just can't pay the price for standard hard drives as they are badly bloated. Hard to say when the prices will drop to a reasonable price point.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Dang bro sorry to hear that man. It is hard to find good deals on hard drives at the moment. I have a stack of 2.5" drives but am damn shy on 3.5" drives.
> 
> I just can't pay the price for standard hard drives as they are badly bloated. Hard to say when the prices will drop to a reasonable price point.



Keep an eye on NewEgg- I get a sale e-mail once in awhile where refurb HDD's are 15-20% off. The lower spec ones are usually pretty cheap, by today's standards anyway....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Dang bro sorry to hear that man. It is hard to find good deals on hard drives at the moment. I have a stack of 2.5" drives but am damn shy on 3.5" drives.
> 
> I just can't pay the price for standard hard drives as they are badly bloated. Hard to say when the prices will drop to a reasonable price point.



I know what you mean there. I do have to come up with about 2 spares sometime in the near future though. As the drive I just installed has some age to it and I don't expect a long life for it.



Norton said:


> Keep an eye on NewEgg- I get a sale e-mail once in awhile where refurb HDD's are 15-20% off. The lower spec ones are usually pretty cheap, by today's standards anyway....



I will keep an eye on the ads. I am going to check their site here in a few and see what they have.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

I just pulled the 720BE from my main cruncher and installed the 960T 

Warming it up at 3.4Ghz for awhile. I know it can easily go to 3.6-3.8 in my main rig but want to make sure the DKA-790GX Platinum can handle it.... so far so good 

Gonna do what I can to push for my 100k badge tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> I eventually got rid of those gremlins with some long nights fighting them.  Yea the new generation i7's can be a little tricky to maintain stable.
> 
> Take a look at his link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first
> 
> It's what resolved my issues and seems to have done the trick for Chicken Patty too.



I am not sure if it did the trick 100%, but it did help a lot.  I think the issues I had left was related to RAM which I think I fixed already.  That guide definitely is the best out there though!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

Still missing the "Thank you" button in this thread. I just had it in the "Your pc at the moment" thread. Weird.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Still missing the "Thank you" button in this thread. I just had it in the "Your pc at the moment" thread. Weird.



There's a limit on how many times you use the button- after so many you get a time out for a while. I don't know what the thresholds or time out limits are


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I just pulled the 720BE from my main cruncher and installed the 960T
> 
> Warming it up at 3.4Ghz for awhile. I know it can easily go to 3.6-3.8 in my main rig but want to make sure the DKA-790GX Platinum can handle it.... so far so good
> 
> Gonna do what I can to push for my 100k badge tonight



 That should make a huge difference in crunching. I always did like the 720be, but the newer technology of the 960T should make a big difference in numbers man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> There's a limit on how many times you use the button- after so many you get a time out for a while. I don't know what the thresholds or time out limits are



Okay, so then apparently I must have gone Thank you happy in this thread because it's the only thread where it doesn't show up lol.

Thank you Norton


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, so then apparently I must have gone Thank you happy in this thread because it's the only thread where it doesn't show up lol.
> 
> Thank you Norton



 I have had that issue in the past. Not sure what causes it to be honest. It was one of the WCG threads that I didn't have a "thanks" button for about a week. 

Lately I have not seen that, and trust me, I thank a lot.  Hell, I think my thank count is more than my post count.  Edit: Yep, by almost 1,000!


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> That should make a huge difference in crunching. I always did like the 720be, but the newer technology of the 960T should make a big difference in numbers man.



The 960T seems to be doing well- I'm 700pts short of 100k ATM so getting there tonight is a maybe. Have 5 pages of pending validations so I'm hope some of those clear in the next hour.

@chaotic- yep seems like that Thanks button got a good workout over the past few days


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I have had that issue in the past. Not sure what causes it to be honest. It was one of the WCG threads that I didn't have a "thanks" button for about a week.
> 
> Lately I have not seen that, and trust me, I thank a lot.  Hell, I think my thank count is more than my post count.  Edit: Yep, by almost 1,000!



I'd thank you but.... 

1,000 thanks? Wow that's awesome!!! (don't be shy to thank me for that, hahaha!)



Norton said:


> The 960T seems to be doing well- I'm 700pts short of 100k ATM so getting there tonight is a maybe. Have 5 pages of pending validations so I'm hope some of those clear in the next hour.
> 
> @chaotic- yep seems like that Thanks button got a good workout over the past few days



Thanks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

You know whats really screwed up? I shut the client down on some of my systems while doing maintenance on them. Oh that was this morning and got involved in cleaning closet. That was about 5 to 8 hrs ago.    So my numbers will really be screwed today.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'd thank you but....
> 
> 1,000 thanks? Wow that's awesome!!! (don't be shy to thank me for that, hahaha!)
> 
> ...



 Done. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You know whats really screwed up? I shut the client down on some of my systems while doing maintenance on them. Oh that was this morning and got involved in cleaning closet. That was about 5 to 8 hrs ago.    So my numbers will really be screwed today.



Oh whops.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Done.



Look at that...the TY buttons is back ... for now lol.

@Mad, no worries dude...things will come back together

I just can't wait to get my new CH Extreme IV from Stinger...I already bought the Zalman CPNS 9900 Max w/red led  to cool the BD 3.6 Ghz I will buy in May... April's purchase will be the HD 7970 and I putting it all in the Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced with my CM Silentpro 850W...oooohh goodie goodie goodie can't wait to have 14 nicely overclocked cores!! Woot woot!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Look at that...the TY buttons is back ... for now lol.
> 
> @Mad, no worries dude...things will come back together
> 
> I just can't wait to get my new CH Extreme IV from Stinger...I already bought the Zalman CPNS 9900 Max w/red led  to cool the BD 3.6 Ghz I will buy in May... April's purchase will be the HD 7970 and I putting it all in the Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced with my CM Silentpro 850W...oooohh goodie goodie goodie can't wait to have 12 nicely overclocked cores!! Woot woot!!



Don't you mean 14 cores


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Look at that...the TY buttons is back ... for now lol.
> 
> @Mad, no worries dude...things will come back together
> 
> I just can't wait to get my new CH Extreme IV from Stinger...I already bought the Zalman CPNS 9900 Max w/red led  to cool the BD 3.6 Ghz I will buy in May... April's purchase will be the HD 7970 and I putting it all in the Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced with my CM Silentpro 850W...oooohh goodie goodie goodie can't wait to have 12 nicely overclocked cores!! Woot woot!!



You do realize that you will have to take pictures of the system; right? 

That will be frigging awesome looking man!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Don't you mean 14 cores



Haha! I really meant 12 but ya, my math was all off on that one...14 will be the correct number!



stinger608 said:


> You do realize that you will have to take pictures of the system; right?
> 
> That will be frigging awesome looking man!!!!!!!



I only wish I could afford 4 7970's just for the look LOL 

Oh and pics will definitely be taken...have no fear. I will start a simple project log soon.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2012)

My numbers are going to be down.  Power company blew a sub station and the power just came back after 6 hours.

@ Chaotic Now you have 1,000 Thankyou's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2012)

@ Chaotic now you have 1001. 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Still missing the "Thank you" button in this thread. I just had it in the "Your pc at the moment" thread. Weird.


That's alright mine been taken away also.



@mjkmike Sorry bout that I didn't even pay attention. I usely don't double post. If all fixed now. Thanks for the heads up tought. I would "thank" you but I have been grounded from the thanks button.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2012)

@ Mad Shot  try not to double post.  You can use the edit button to add to you're last post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> My numbers are going to be down.  Power company blew a sub station and the power just came back after 6 hours.
> 
> @ Chaotic Now you have 1,000 Thankyou's



I remember that day


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello! I have been really busy here of late.


----------



## Bow (Mar 19, 2012)

My pc has been shipped back from the west coast so i should be up and crunching soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello! I have been really busy here of late.



Same here man, then I got sick and tomorrow I have a minor outpatient procedure.  Been going nuts lately with all the crap I have to do!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck with your procedure tomorrow CP.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes CP, I hope everything works out well for you my friend.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2012)

What mad shot said... good luck tomorrow 

P.S> My GPU crunching buddies are back- 2 done and more coming


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good luck with your procedure tomorrow CP.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes CP, I hope everything works out well for you my friend.





Norton said:


> What mad shot said... good luck tomorrow
> 
> P.S> My GPU crunching buddies are back- 2 done and more coming



 Same here Cap'n!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope all goes as planned CP. Recover soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good luck with your procedure tomorrow CP.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes CP, I hope everything works out well for you my friend.





Norton said:


> What mad shot said... good luck tomorrow
> 
> P.S> My GPU crunching buddies are back- 2 done and more coming





stinger608 said:


> Same here Cap'n!





HammerON said:


> Hope all goes as planned CP. Recover soon



Thanks guys, I'll try to go on through my phone, I won't be home maybe for a day or two so I won't have a PC to log on from, but I'll have my phone.    Thanks!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same here man, then I got sick and tomorrow I have a minor outpatient procedure.  Been going nuts lately with all the crap I have to do!



Good luck with your procedure today! 

I regret saying it, but I'm gonna take a break from crunching on all but one system for a few months. I'm tearing down and selling my primary rig, which I tend to do once a year, usually in the spring to help finance some home improvement projects. I'll come back full force in September or October.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

I know what you mean about the home improvement projects. My wife seems to come up with stuff out of nowhere to do. I must have changed colors in the living room 10 times over the last 3 yrs.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope things went well CP.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

Me too CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Good luck with your procedure today!
> 
> I regret saying it, but I'm gonna take a break from crunching on all but one system for a few months. I'm tearing down and selling my primary rig, which I tend to do once a year, usually in the spring to help finance some home improvement projects. I'll come back full force in September or October.



Thanks Paul, at my moms now for the first night , heading home tomorrow.  I'm getting close to finishing my car project so I can build up a little crunching farm.  But just so many obstacles in my way lately.  . 

Keep us posted man!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Good luck with your procedure today!
> 
> I regret saying it, but I'm gonna take a break from crunching on all but one system for a few months. I'm tearing down and selling my primary rig, which I tend to do once a year, usually in the spring to help finance some home improvement projects. I'll come back full force in September or October.



Thanks for all of your help recently Paulieg

But I have to say that I am not too sad as you are about to pass me on the "Top Ten" leaderboard...


----------



## Mydog (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry guy but three out of five cruncher had stopped while Iwas on the road from Monday to Tusday, got them up and running yesterday evening so lost about 36 hrs on them.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Good luck with your procedure today!
> 
> I regret saying it, but I'm gonna take a break from crunching on all but one system for a few months. I'm tearing down and selling my primary rig, which I tend to do once a year, usually in the spring to help finance some home improvement projects. I'll come back full force in September or October.



By September/October you may a have a bit of a time trying to get your slice of pie back from me or Mad Shot  

Good luck with the home improvements... always a challenge


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2012)

My main crunchers at home are offline today. Rolling power outages due to "large" amounts of snow. 


FYI: In this part of Oregon, "large amount of snow" means 2-6 inches. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> My main crunchers at home are offline today. Rolling power outages due to "large" amounts of snow.
> 
> 
> FYI: In this part of Oregon, "large amount of snow" means 2-6 inches. :shadedshu



Keep us posted dude 

BTW, I'm back online.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted dude
> 
> BTW, I'm back online.



Will do. 

Thankfully the snow hasn't messed with work stuff too bad. We did have one of our wireless towers go down though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Will do.
> 
> Thankfully the snow hasn't messed with work stuff too bad. We did have one of our wireless towers go down though.



Much of a hassle to get fixed?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I have to make large changes to my crunching farm soon. I will be using my old NZXT Vulcan at work with my Athlon X4, then I will be shipping my Evercool Transformer 4 to JrRacinFan for his H50 that will go on my Phenom II 940 cruncher to keep the temps down. The 6 core will go into the case I bring home from work and also the rocketfish cooler will be used on the x4 at work to cool it and a stock heatpipe cooler will go onto the x6. SO MUCH CHANGES. Expect my numbers to dwindle down to nothing once this starts.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> By September/October you may a have a bit of a time trying to get your slice of pie back from me or Mad Shot
> 
> Good luck with the home improvements... always a challenge


Agreed because as soon as I get this other cruncher online I will looking into upgrading the dual cores to atleast 6 core systems. 


On a side note I was wondering why my numbers where low today. Just noticed my x6 has latched onto 6 units that range anywhere from 17 hrs to 30 hrs. Oh well they better have some major points attached to them.


Oh hell I just noticed one of the x2's did too. Crap. They won't be uploading anything till mid day tomorrow.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 22, 2012)

Man, it seems like everyone has multiple crunchers. I feel left out 'cuse I only have 1 cruncher .


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 22, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Man, it seems like everyone has multiple crunchers. I feel left out 'cuse I only have 1 cruncher .



Well, maybe St. Paddy might get generous.

I only have one for now as well. Think smart, crunch smart. (damn it's hot in here!)


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, maybe St. Paddy might get generous.



Oh yes, I forgot that St. Patrick starts giving presents out four days after his holiday. I WANT A PONY!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 22, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Oh yes, I forgot that St. Patrick starts giving presents out four days after his holiday. I WANT A PONY!


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Man, it seems like everyone has multiple crunchers. I feel left out 'cuse I only have 1 cruncher .



Yours seems to be doing pretty good 

Personally I'm going to end up with 2 dedicated AMD systems with my main rig part time and probably stop there at 2.5 total... won't stop me from selling others on crunching (already got one ready to sign up)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yours seems to be doing pretty good
> 
> Personally I'm going to end up with 2 dedicated AMD systems with my main rig part time and probably stop there at 2.5 total... won't stop me from selling others on crunching (already got one ready to sign up)



Shipping the Ram Tomorrow Norton.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Shipping the Ram Tomorrow Norton.



EXCELLENT!!!





Thanks Bud


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2012)

Power just came back on, crunchers are powered up. 

More snow expected in the next 24 hours. So I imagine the power won't be back for long.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

Stay safe Radical_Edward. Snow can be a bitch when power goes out.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2012)

We have a fatty backup generator. We are set. Computers just don't get hooked up to it is all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool man.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2012)

Thinking about a 3930 cruncher to replace the i7-950.  It's in the same room with the server and it's already getting steamy in there.  The vents are shut off but the a/c is on.

However I'd really like to get another dual hex core server.  I got a good deal on the first set of chips - $600 for the pair - and I can't seem to find anything even close. I would probably only get the 3930 to maybe 4.2ghz but 2 2.4ghz xeons would do more work and probably pull less juice.

I guess I keep checking ebay.  But if anyone hears of a good deal, I'd be interested.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like I got another set of chips.  

Should I go for the 5200 chipset or the 5000?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## theonedub (Mar 22, 2012)

Wish I knew more about those types of setups so I could give you some advice. I'm sure some of the other member's who have had that high end hardware will chime in tomorrow.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm just waiting for paypal to open so I can get access to my own fucking money to pay for the chips.  They are pissing me off big time.  Only 3.5 hours to go.  Need more coffee and a shot of Bailey's.  Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 22, 2012)

Paypal is the bane of my existence...


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Looks like I got another set of chips.
> 
> Should I go for the 5200 chipset or the 5000?



Sooo . . . no advice?  Come on pee-poo's . . . where's the love?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't see the pics bro, I'm at work. Will chime in later


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Can't see the pics bro, I'm at work. Will chime in later



No pics.  I just need to know will I get better performance from a m/b with a 5200 chipset than a 5000 for 2 hex core xeons?  The Asus board I have now has a 5000 chipset and doesn't seem to perform as well as the boards some of the other guys have.  Thanks.

I'm looking at this board - ASUS Z8PE-D12(ASMB4-IKVM) Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5520...

edit: sorry its 5520 northbridge vs 5500 northbridge

I have this board currently with 2 2.4ghz hex xeons - ASUS Z8NA-D6C Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5500 ATX Dual In...


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Wish I knew more about those types of setups so I could give you some advice. I'm sure some of the other member's who have had that high end hardware will chime in tomorrow.



+1 to this-  sorry twilyth your questions are way above what I know about this subject


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure what but something is messed up with my main rig. I think my windows install is corrupted, it's time for a new install anyways, so that machine will be down tonight.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Not sure what but something is messed up with my main rig. I think my windows install is corrupted, it's time for a new install anyways, so that machine will be down tonight.



That sucks- hope you get it back up and running soon.... (Norton goes to bookshelf for system backup drive  )


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2012)

I have everything backed up thankfully. I always have a full backup of my system that's at worse 6 days old.


----------



## KieX (Mar 22, 2012)

twilyth said:


> No pics.  I just need to know will I get better performance from a m/b with a 5200 chipset than a 5000 for 2 hex core xeons?  The Asus board I have now has a 5000 chipset and doesn't seem to perform as well as the boards some of the other guys have.  Thanks.
> 
> I'm looking at this board - ASUS Z8PE-D12(ASMB4-IKVM) Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5520...
> 
> I have this board currently with 2 2.4ghz hex xeons - ASUS Z8NA-D6C Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5500 ATX Dual In...



Don't think so. The CPU's will not perform any different than they currently do. SR2 is the only board you can see an improvement, due to the facility to OC. IMHO don't spend cash on new MB if yours doesn't have any problems.

EDIT: Sorry, didn't read your earlier post, just saw that now. If you are going new motherboard for a new set of CPU's then go 5500 if it's just for some resale value later on. But won't make performance difference.

So far as I can tell, it's just PCI-e lanes supported that is the big difference between the two:
http://ark.intel.com/products/chipsets/36775
http://ark.intel.com/products/chipsets/32423


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> Don't think so. The CPU's will not perform any different than they currently do. SR2 is the only board you can see an improvement, due to the facility to OC. IMHO don't spend cash on new MB if yours doesn't have any problems.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, didn't read your earlier post, just saw that now. If you are going new motherboard for a new set of CPU's then go 5200 if it's just for some resale value later on. But won't make performance difference.



Yeah, I haven't been able to figure out the difference.  Both use DDR3-1333 and have same qpi rates. {shrug}

Thanks.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 22, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Doesn't seem to perform as well as the boards some of the other guys have.  Thanks.



How so? In what terms? 


I have one word for you (more like 2 letters and a number)........SR-2


----------



## KieX (Mar 22, 2012)

BTW, looks like your dualie is just about doing better than mine:
http://boincstats.com/stats/compare_graph.php?pr=wcg&table=hosts&id[]=1921792&id[]=1921802

Yours be the blue with erratic line


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2012)

Ended up starting the reinstall on my main rig after all, I've been meaning to do it anyways. Using the P4 for my web browsing at the moment. Jeez, this thing slow compared to my main rig.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ended up starting the reinstall on my main rig after all, I've been meaning to do it anyways. Using the P4 for my web browsing at the moment. Jeez, this thing slow compared to my main rig.



I don't know how you can handle that!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm trying to install the os on my new cruncher but it's lets just say having issues with the one friggin disc I wanted to install the os from. Now it looks like it may run win 8 preview. Just because it's actually loading.



And how the hell did Microsoft make it so I can get a blue screen during the initial boot from the install disc. Man they know how to screw with someone.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm trying to install the os on my new cruncher but it's lets just say having issues with the one friggin disc I wanted to install the os from. Now it looks like it may run win 8 preview. Just because it's actually loading.
> 
> 
> 
> And how the hell did Microsoft make it so I can get a blue screen during the initial boot from the install disc. Man they know how to screw with someone.



What disc? What OS?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2012)

Win vista ultimate disc. It only blue screens out with that perticular disc. The other win vista disc I have (got from you) works fine and the win 8 disc installs fine. I only have 1 key for win vista home premium. I have a unused win vista ultimate key. I am going to try and burn another win ultimate disc and see how it goes. 


On a side note win 8 is weird. Metro, me don't like right now. It is a learning curve thats for sure.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Win vista ultimate disc. It only blue screens out with that perticular disc. The other win vista disc I have (got from you) works fine and the win 8 disc installs fine. I only have 1 key for win vista home premium. I have a unused win vista ultimate key. I am going to try and burn another win ultimate disc and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> On a side note win 8 is weird. Metro, me don't like right now. It is a learning curve thats for sure.



This site links to the digital river downloads for Vista, 7, Office, etc... check it out 

http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm trying to install the os on my new cruncher but it's lets just say having issues with the one friggin disc I wanted to install the os from. Now it looks like it may run win 8 preview. Just because it's actually loading.
> 
> 
> 
> And how the hell did Microsoft make it so I can get a blue screen during the initial boot from the install disc. Man they know how to screw with someone.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


>



t is pretty friggn' funny though. Starts booting from disc, white line moving across bottom of screen, completes that. Goes to move to the first screen of install, bam bsod. . You at Microsoft they where like  when they where able to incorporate the bsod right there.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mad_Shot, I just sent you a PM regarding this issue bro.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> BTW, looks like your dualie is just about doing better than mine:
> http://boincstats.com/stats/compare_graph.php?pr=wcg&table=hosts&id[]=1921792&id[]=1921802
> 
> Yours be the blue with erratic line



Thanks, but that's weird.  You blew me away on gflops.  I don't get it.

I'm going to go with the 5520 chipset just for yuks.  It's an extra $80 or so but fuck it.  This assumes that paypal frees up my cash before the chips get sold.  I made an offer on them which the guy accepted but then I tried to move some money around and . . . oh shit.  It's a long story.  I basically had to get an anal probe to prove to paypal I actually own the accounts I'm trying to use.  I should find out by Monday at the latest if they have deigned to give me access to my own damned money.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ended up starting the reinstall on my main rig after all, I've been meaning to do it anyways. Using the P4 for my web browsing at the moment. Jeez, this thing slow compared to my main rig.



Oh that must be agonizing!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> t is pretty friggn' funny though. Starts booting from disc, white line moving across bottom of screen, completes that. Goes to move to the first screen of install, bam bsod. . You at Microsoft they where like  when they where able to incorporate the bsod right there.



Well there is certainly some problem there and the only way to find out is to get the stop code. Have you and stinger solved it yet?

@Stinger, I sent you a pm update.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh that must be agonizing!



Main rig is back up crunching wise, still have a ton of stuff to install, but I'll get that sorted this weekend. 

I have a new case on the way for the Socket 775 P4. An Antec Three Hundred Two. Should be a nice change. Need to grab a better PSU for it as well as a video card. But we'll get to that next week


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Main rig is back up crunching wise, still have a ton of stuff to install, but I'll get that sorted this weekend.
> 
> I have a new case on the way for the Socket 775 P4. An Antec Three Hundred Two. Should be a nice change. Need to grab a better PSU for it as well as a video card. But we'll get to that next week



NewEgg is advertising the Corsair CX430v2 @ $36.99 ($16.99 after rebate) on their weekend specials


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2012)

I might just grab that. The PSU I have now works for it, if I get a 4/8 pin extension. (Cables aren't long enough for bottom mounted PSU case.)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well there is certainly some problem there and the only way to find out is to get the stop code. Have you and stinger solved it yet?
> 
> @Stinger, I sent you a pm update.



I believe the problem is with the disc, as I can install Win 8 and Win vista home from other disc without issues. Just that disc is acting up. But I have installed from that disc a few weeks ago testing it without issue on my x6.

The stop code is 0x0000007E and says something about APIC. WHere is blue screens is right after the initail boot screen off the dvd. The first screen you get has the white bar. It when it movers from that to the windows is starting screen. The one wiht the small bar the has the blocks that move back and forth. It blue screens just when you bearly see that screen.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I have to make large changes to my crunching farm soon. I will be using my old NZXT Vulcan at work with my Athlon X4, then I will be shipping my Evercool Transformer 4 to JrRacinFan for his H50 that will go on my Phenom II 940 cruncher to keep the temps down. The 6 core will go into the case I bring home from work and also the rocketfish cooler will be used on the x4 at work to cool it and a stock heatpipe cooler will go onto the x6. SO MUCH CHANGES. Expect my numbers to dwindle down to nothing once this starts.



Ok just to update this post, I am not shipping the Transformer 4 to Jr, I just went ahead and bought him a Hyper 212+ for his H50, So now all I have to do is switch cases are work and be done with it. Then I can get the 6 core in a case before my wife goes crazy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

nice to hear you guys getting things rollin'.  I'm trying to get my 2nd cruncher to POST right now, so agonizing!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice to hear you guys getting things rollin'.  I'm trying to get my 2nd cruncher to POST right now, so agonizing!



Yea I have 4 total and if I didn't do something quick I was afraid I would fry the 940BE due to heat. I may shut it down until the cooler arrives. I also need to get the 6 core in a case. My wife was cool with it on a test bench but due to this bench being in our living room, it does not look the greatest HAHA.

I also need to get windows 7 X64 on the dual core to get the extra 10%. every little bit counts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I have 4 total and if I didn't do something quick I was afraid I would fry the 940BE due to heat. I may shut it down until the cooler arrives. I also need to get the 6 core in a case. My wife was cool with it on a test bench but due to this bench being in our living room, it does not look the greatest HAHA.
> 
> I also need to get windows 7 X64 on the dual core to get the extra 10%. every little bit counts.



Sure does, i have an X3 I just can't get to POST.  Been at it for like a month


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure does, i have an X3 I just can't get to POST.  Been at it for like a month



Well let me know is you need anything! I will always be willing to help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well let me know is you need anything! I will always be willing to help.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice to hear you guys getting things rollin'.  I'm trying to get my 2nd cruncher to POST right now, so agonizing!




Yup... and Norton's dominators are shipped so he'll have another cruncher up and running soon after Tuesday. 

I expect to have Stinger's payment in his hands by next week then all I got to do is buy a case, CPU, video card and ram, then I'll be pushing out some higher numbers as well! 

I hope you can get yours to post soon CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Got it to POST, but now I just realized I don't have any SATA HDD's and this board does not have an IDE connector.  Shit!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got it to POST, but now I just realized I don't have any SATA HDD's and this board does not have an IDE connector.  Shit!



I can grab one from work if you need one badly. Won't be the biggest in the world but it will work. You pay shipping naturally.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got it to POST, but now I just realized I don't have any SATA HDD's and this board does not have an IDE connector.  Shit!





Radical_Edward said:


> I can grab one from work if you need one badly. Won't be the biggest in the world but it will work. You pay shipping naturally.



Or you can use a DSL (damn small linux) disc and just run in on ram for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I can grab one from work if you need one badly. Won't be the biggest in the world but it will work. You pay shipping naturally.



only if you can, don't get yourself in trouble.  Just let me know how much you want for the shipping.  ...and as long as I can put windows on it I'm good


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2012)

It'll be an old used drive, which we take home all the time. 80gb Seagate work?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> It'll be an old used drive, which we take home all the time. 80gb Seagate work?



More than good man.


BTW, what would be the best way to set up a raid through software, I don't wan to have to re-install windows again.  I say this because the one spare drive I have is the same as my storage drive on my main rig and I want to set up a RAID so I can have a back up of my storage drive.  if I lose all my Porn I'll die.    This is why I don't use that drive in the 2nd rig since I will need it shortly.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2012)

Part of setting up a RAID array involves potentially blowing away all the current data on the HDD.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it normal for some of the Malaria, Schistosoma and Leishmaniasis WUs to have estimated run times of 80-153hrs? That's quite a bit of time for a single WU, and the largest I have seen by far on WCG.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2012)

I had a few of those earlier in the week. When they actually start running the times will fall back to normal. Also keep a good eye on those, I had one that freaked out and stalled. You'll be able to tell as the percentage won't raise but the time will. Mine got to 45% when it stalled.


I just need to find the last piece of my new cruncher puzzle. A cheap but good cooler.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a bunch of these running too- largest is 67+ hrs.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Part of setting up a RAID array involves potentially blowing away all the current data on the HDD.



So nothing can be done through software, I have to do it before installing windows?


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

*New TPU team member- Dorothydot*

We have a new member on the team 

Her user name is Dorothydot and I just got her up and running on her new build about 3 hours ago. She has committed to 14 hrs/day on the new build for now (PII X2 555 cpu).

She may not be joining us here at the forum but I will provide her with the info she needs to join in case she changes her mind.


----------



## Bow (Mar 23, 2012)

Very cool
Welcome!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So nothing can be done through software, I have to do it before installing windows?



Not as far as I know. You could do it after windows, but you most likely will loose all your data.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

If edward does not have you hooked up CP, I have a Seagate 40GB and a Hitachi deskstar 80GB both sata and both are 7,200RPM.

If you need some


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I had a few of those earlier in the week. When they actually start running the times will fall back to normal. Also keep a good eye on those, I had one that freaked out and stalled. You'll be able to tell as the percentage won't raise but the time will. Mine got to 45% when it stalled.



It's not unusual for the time to keep ticking and the percentage complete not to change....it's kinda like windows time...never tells the truth.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's not unusual for the time to keep ticking and the percentage complete not to change....it's kinda like windows time...never tells the truth.



Yeah but the one that stall stayed at 45% for over 12hrs. It started at saying something like 17hrs total run time. After about 24 hrs running thats one it said it still had like 26 hrs to go. So I left it until the next day. When I checked it again it was at 36 hrs ran and like 38hrs to go. While still at 45%. So I killed it with fire.  and moved on to the next one.


I did noticed after I got rid of that one the rest that had unusually run time, that hadn't started yet. The times changed on those to normal amounts.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's not unusual for the time to keep ticking and the percentage complete not to change....it's kinda like windows time...never tells the truth.



The completion time on these long ones is jumping all over the place 

Can't get any new work downloading until BOINC manager decides the completion time has dropped some more. I looked a couple of hours ago and said WTF when I saw only 10 jobs in the task window instead of the usual 1+ pages....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> The completion time on these long ones is jumping all over the place
> 
> Can't get any new work downloading until BOINC manager decides the completion time has dropped some more. I looked a couple of hours ago and said WTF when I saw only 10 jobs in the task window instead of the usual 1+ pages....


Mine is back to normal after I got rid of the stalled one.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I had a few of those earlier in the week. When they actually start running the times will fall back to normal. Also keep a good eye on those, I had one that freaked out and stalled. You'll be able to tell as the percentage won't raise but the time will. Mine got to 45% when it stalled.
> 
> 
> I just need to find the last piece of my new cruncher puzzle. A cheap but good cooler.



Are you guys feeding jello to the gremlins in your computers'?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Are you guys feeding jello to the gremlins in your computers'?



Nah, just a sprinkle of water here and there and then a cookie after midnight.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 24, 2012)

Cruncher going to not be quite as active this weekend. Got a beta key for TERA and will be playing a lot as its only a 3 day event. Will crunch when not playing.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Well the beta gpu stuff didn't like my 4870 at all, but it must love 2 of them in crossfire. I've gotten 3 so far for a whopping 3500 points. And I didn't even notice it got em until I checked my stats and seen 3 betas done.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 24, 2012)

The beta doesn't like my computer at all


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well the beta gpu stuff didn't like my 4870 at all, but it must love 2 of them in crossfire. I've gotten 3 so far for a whopping 3500 points. And I didn't even notice it got em until I checked my stats and seen 3 betas done.



When did they come in?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

It didn't like any of my rigs. Now all of a sudden I am getting some here and there on my hex system since I threw the second 4870 in there. Go figure. I just don't know how long I am going to keep the refernce one in as the fan is loud as shit.




Norton said:


> When did they come in?



I have now ideal when they came in or when the got done. I think yesterday sometime.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It didn't like any of my rigs. Now all of a sudden I am getting some here and there on my hex system since I threw the second 4870 in there. Go figure. I just don't know how long I am going to keep the refernce one in as the fan is loud as shit.



 Yep they are loud!! Grab EVGA Precision or something similar to adjust the fan speed. Works great man. 

If you don't want precision just go into the ATI CCC and your able to adjust the fan speed within there as well. Always seem to work great for me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

I went into the control center and manually set it to 60% on the reference card and 90% on the Dark Knight. The Dark knight is quiet as hell but doesn't cool as well as the reference designs cooler does.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I went into the control center and manually set it to 60% on the reference card and 90% on the Dark Knight. The Dark knight is quiet as hell but doesn't cool as well as the reference designs cooler does.



Set the clocks on that Dark Knight to stock 750Mhz and it will- ASUS set the clock at 815Mhz on that card which is VERY high for a 4870 

*** Edit- a stock 4870 cooler will melt off and drip onto the PCB if you set the clocks that high, or it will smell like it's burning ****


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Now if I remeber correct;y if the cards are in crossfire, and one is faster then the other like in my case. Doesn't they both revert to the slower speed? If not then I will lower the Dark knight as it doesn't need to run that fast in crossfire.



Edit Sob won't let me lower the mem speed on the Dark Knight. So it will stay at 925, but I did lower the core speed to 750.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now if I remeber correct;y if the cards are in crossfire, and one is faster then the other like in my case. Doesn't they both revert to the slower speed? If not then I will lower the Dark knight as it doesn't need to run that fast in crossfire.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit Sob won't let me lower the mem speed on the Dark Knight. So it will stay at 925, but I did lower the core speed to 750.



That should ease off your temps- I always had a free flowing case and didn't run crossfire so they were never a problem at that cards "stock" settings so I never needed to adjust them


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2012)

Temps are running just below 50c on that card and 47c on the other card. So they aren't like critically bad or anything.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Temps are running just below 50c on that card and 47c on the other card. So they aren't like critically bad or anything.



Those temps are normal- see link to see what idle/load runs on these:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...k=view&id=252&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=11


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> We have a new member on the team
> 
> Her user name is Dorothydot and I just got her up and running on her new build about 3 hours ago. She has committed to 14 hrs/day on the new build for now (PII X2 555 cpu).
> 
> She may not be joining us here at the forum but I will provide her with the info she needs to join in case she changes her mind.




Make sure to give her a warm welcome from us here.    Hopefully she'll join us for a chat here and there, definitely a fun place .  Thanks for spreading the word 



Radical_Edward said:


> Not as far as I know. You could do it after windows, but you most likely will loose all your data.



 Guess I'll wait a bit and do a fresh install...



brandonwh64 said:


> If edward does not have you hooked up CP, I have a Seagate 40GB and a Hitachi deskstar 80GB both sata and both are 7,200RPM.
> 
> If you need some



Thanks man, I'll wait and see what Randal says.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Those temps are normal- see link to see what idle/load runs on these:
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...k=view&id=252&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=11



I looked at that page you linked and I am not so worried about the temps now


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2012)

Mad Shot gets his 100k and I lose a star (now only 2 star cruncher) 

How many ppd do I need to get star #3 back???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2012)

Now why I haz no badge?

Now I haz a badge and I also a 2 star cruncher. We all just 2 start crunchers.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 27, 2012)

You do haz badge!


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats on your badge 

Welcome 2 the 2 star cruncher's club


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats on your badge
> 
> Welcome 2 the 2 star cruncher's club



2 satr crunchers rule!!! 

Welcome to the club Mad_Shot! 

@Norton: Looks like you just got a gift delivered to your door 25 minutes ago and it's not a nokia cell phone!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't answer the door Norton,  it's a stripper.


Thanks all. It cool to be ah part of the 2 star crew.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 28, 2012)

Here Norton. you can run those comfortably on the M3A79-T Deluxe comfortably @ 2.2v with 5-5-5-15-2T 1066Mhz

The link below says they had them at 3-3-3 tighter timings but not sure if that was on an intel board or not.

check it out: http://www.nordichardware.com/test-...or-8500c5df-overclocking.html?start=1#content

You may need to play with the bus speeds to get the memory divider right in the bios. Let me know if you need help.

Cheers.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

Better than a stripper 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2585956&postcount=4645

These don't smell like stale beer 

@chaotic atmosphere I can't thank you enough for the awesome donation


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mad Shot gets his 100k and I lose a star (now only 2 star cruncher)
> 
> How many ppd do I need to get star #3 back???



Based on a 7 day average:

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice there Norton


I got ahold of some large work units so my numbers a low right now. But it will make up for it when they finish and validate.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Based on a 7 day average:
> 
> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2,000
> ...



There are several useful links in my sig, including a link to how stars are allocated - just fyi.  I can never remember so that's part of the reason I put it there.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep, and I use your sig links many, many times Twilyth.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, and I use your sig links many, many times Twilyth.



Me too! Thanks Twilyth!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> There are several useful links in my sig, including a link to how stars are allocated - just fyi.  I can never remember so that's part of the reason I put it there.



  Awesome signature, thanks.  Never realized all those links.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> There are several useful links in my sig, including a link to how stars are allocated - just fyi.  I can never remember so that's part of the reason I put it there.



+1 I use your sig too to update my badges, etc.., etc,..  

Don't change it w/o warning us first otherwise I'll never find these things 

Damn- Thanks button still off ......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks CP for the break down of the stars, I was curious myself cause It would go from 3-4 through out the week and I have been breaking over 8K a day (besides when I had a cruncher down)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 28, 2012)

Figured out why my C2Q work machine stopped crunching, bonic somehow got uninstalled. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Figured out why my C2Q work machine stopped crunching, bonic somehow got uninstalled. Not sure how that happened.



Thats odd? A system restore some how?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't think so. We are on a domain here so maybe my boss uninstalled it by mistake. Who knows.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey do you guys know if I need to do anything or what I need to do on the BOINC manager/WCG side of things if I change the name of the PC?

The Twin Crunchers are Trish and Julia so I want the machine names to match appropriately.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey do you guys know if I need to do anything or what I need to do on the BOINC manager/WCG side of things if I change the name of the PC?
> 
> The Twin Crunchers are Trish and Julia so I want the machine names to match appropriately.



Nada.  After a couple of weeks of inactivity under the old name, that name will scroll off and you won't see it any more.  In the meantime it's annoying and a little confusing, but there's nothing to be done about it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Nada.  After a couple of weeks of inactivity under the old name, that name will scroll off and you won't see it any more.  In the meantime it's annoying and a little confusing, but there's nothing to be done about it.



Thanks for the info twilyth  Was wondering what would happen when a machine went inactive as well.... 

  Dorothydot's machine name is still listed with me, but it's crunching on her account now so that machine should drop off after a while as well?

P.S> got my Thanks button back .... will probably lose it again if I hit it too many times today


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks for the info twilyth  Was wondering what would happen when a machine went inactive as well....
> 
> *  Dorothydot's machine name is still listed with me, but it's crunching on her account now so that machine should drop off after a while as well?*
> 
> P.S> got my Thanks button back .... will probably lose it again if I hit it too many times today


Yes.  Just go into your host stats on one of the stats sites and as long as the total doesn't change (and daily points stays 0), it will drop off.  However I've notice that on Boinc stats, they tend to keep inactive machines listed for several weeks and I don't think Free-dc ever removes them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh on this matter, Check this out. I had a drive crash in one of my crunchers a couple weekends ago. So I popped in a new drive, reinstalled Linux and back to crunching it went. I made sure I renamed the machine the same. Guess what? Now I have 2 devices in wcg under that exact name. So you just can't pick up where you left off.



And Norton, we are 3 star crunchers now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh on this matter, Check this out. I had a drive crash in one of my crunchers a couple weekends ago. So I popped in a new drive, reinstalled Linux and back to crunching it went. I made sure I renamed the machine the same. Guess what? Now I have 2 devices in wcg under that exact name. So you just can't pick up where you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> And Norton, we are 3 star crunchers now.


The ones that are not producing will drop off. Important thing is they are crunching under your login account.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh on this matter, Check this out. I had a drive crash in one of my crunchers a couple weekends ago. So I popped in a new drive, reinstalled Linux and back to crunching it went. I made sure I renamed the machine the same. Guess what? Now I have 2 devices in wcg under that exact name. So you just can't pick up where you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> And Norton, we are 3 star crunchers now.



I had 3 after last nights update  then 2 after this mornings update  then 3 after tonights update ....

Life is full of ups and downs I guess


----------



## Mydog (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello guys, sorry for my absense and slacking lately 

Been to busy traveling and playing with my new toys.
Here's a pic of some of them 







OH! those four GTX680's are on a Rampage IV Extreme with a 3960X CPU running 5 GHz on water with coretemps maxing out at 55C.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 30, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Hello guys, sorry for my absense and slacking lately
> 
> Been to busy traveling and playing with my new toys.
> Here's a pic of some of them
> ...



I can haz one of those 680s? 

Sick setup, though. I'm jealous.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 30, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> I can haz one of those 680s?
> 
> Sick setup, though. I'm jealous.



Unfortunatly they are not all mine, two are borrowed for the easter holliday.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 30, 2012)

Heads up.  I'm going to play.  Also soory about last night,  had a nap and didn't wake up.


----------



## KieX (Mar 31, 2012)

Quick stat of the day: Tomorrow I'll be 2nd highest all-time contributor in WCG for my country. And I'll stay there for a while since Number 1 in Spain is Bankinter (A bank) and their 1Million PPD per day 

Maybe I should visit Canada and learn a few things from mjkmike. Then head back and play a game of poker with Bankinter


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2012)

KieX said:


> Quick stat of the day: Tomorrow I'll be 2nd highest all-time contributor in WCG for my country. And I'll stay there for a while since Number 1 in Spain is Bankinter (A bank) and their 1Million PPD per day
> 
> Maybe I should visit Canada and learn a few things from mjkmike. Then head back and play a game of poker with Bankinter



That would make you number 1 in number 2  

Congrats!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 31, 2012)

Sad to say but just not my night. Started a comunity pot with 250 and it grew to 1,500 untill they took it from us.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2012)

In the middle of installing Windows on a C2D rig, for my mom, going to try and convince her to let me install Bonic on it since she's not paying anything for it. xD


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)

So apparently my new Mobo is shipped and my new build log is already posted. I do want some feedback though.

I have 2 power supplies the best onee being the Coolermaster SilentPro 850w. My question is: Will that be enough power to run 2 Radeon HD 7970 reference cards?


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2012)

Posting to say thanks to all team members that posted Milestones, the Coffey,  and the stones.

I'm going to stop posting to let new and old members have soom fun.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Posting to say thanks to all team members that posted Milestones, the Coffey,  and the stones.
> 
> I'm going to stop posting to let new and old members have soom fun.



Ya but do you think my 850w SilentPro will be good enough for my 2 HD 7970's Mike???


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Posting to say thanks to all team members that posted Milestones, the Coffey,  and the stones.
> 
> I'm going to stop posting to let new and old members have soom fun.



Now what do we do!!!  

Any volunteers? I'll take one of them if we can share the rest  Only thing is that I'm not sure where the daily numbers/team stats are coming from?


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2012)

@Chaotic  yes I think it will be enough.   Just how much more hardware are you running with that?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2012)

will be running the BD FX 8150, prolly 16gb or ram at 2000mhz dual channel,  an SSD mayb...you know, the usual. check out my project log to find out more


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have another cruncher in the works right now. Only thing I have left to finish is a CPU

It will consist of:

MOBO: BIOSTAR H61MGC LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard (Special thanks to Norton!)

RAM: Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT25664BA1339 (Special thanks to JrRacinFan!)

HD: 120GB 2.5 SATA (Special thanks to KieX!)

PSU: 350W 18A 12+ (Generic from a case purchase)

Cooler: Have not decided.....

Case: Emachines mATX case (Reuse from spare parts)

The main thing I am looking for in this build is a I3-2100 to complete! Hope I get it up soon!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have another cruncher in the works right now. Only thing I have left to finish is a CPU
> 
> It will consist of:
> 
> ...



Good luck wth the build and the CPU search 

Mmust.... resist.. building... another cruncher...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell I ain't building anymore for awhile. I haven't seen any difference in my numbers since I built the x4 system. If anything I think they went down for some weird reason.. And that system replaced an Axp system.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I ain't building anymore for awhile. I haven't seen any difference in my numbers since I built the x4 system. If anything I think they went down for some weird reason.. And that system replaced a Axp system.



The numbers on the X4 should pick up- my new rig wasn't doing too much to contribute for about 2-3 days and then my ppd starting pulling up pretty good. I've been over 6k ppd for about 3 days now and about 7 or 8 pages of pending validations are out there too


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> . And that system replaced a Axp system.



AN Axp system. Always "An" before a vowel. "A" only before "a consanant" :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> AN Axp system. Always "An" before a vowel. "A" only before "a consanant" :shadedshu


Sorry I messed up on the grammar of the sentence. 

But iz fixes it.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 3, 2012)

My newest WCG build consists of: 
Athlon II X3 
Dual HD 6850s
Gigabyte 790 MB (Thanks again mjkmike ) 
NZXT Havik 120
Corsair 750w 
Corsair 4GB DDR3
Corsair Carbide 300R

Case, PSU, and cooler are all in the mail. Once they come in all I have to do is pick up a small SSD and I can build it out. After purchasing the other parts I feel that the AIIX3 should be replaced by a stronger hexacore- so I will keep an eye out for one. 

On another note, I keep seeing everyone with their X79 setups which seem to absolutely crush WCG, so at some point I would like to liquidate everything and move over to the new tech. We'll just have to see if the finances will agree


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

theonedub said:


> My newest WCG build consists of:
> Athlon II X3
> Dual HD 6850s
> Gigabyte 790 MB (Thanks again mjkmike )
> ...



IF Piledriver proves to be a success then 1090/1100T's will hit the market cheap- That's what I'm counting on for my rigs.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure if I can wait that long. Kind of odd that the MA790FXT doesnt support BD FX CPUs. I wouldn't mind playing with an 8 core FX for a little bit.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> IF Piledriver proves to be a success then 1090/1100T's will hit the market cheap- That's what I'm counting on for my rigs.



If you can find the 1090T's AMD has made them scarce and if you do find some go for the 1090 not the 1100T. 100Mhz is not worth the $$$ difference.



theonedub said:


> Not sure if I can wait that long. Kind of odd that the MA790FXT doesnt support BD FX CPUs. I wouldn't mind playing with an 8 core FX for a little bit.



Just but a new AM3+ board...you can get them cheap.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Not sure if I can wait that long. Kind of odd that the MA790FXT doesnt support BD FX CPUs. I wouldn't mind playing with an 8 core FX for a little bit.



High end ASUS AM3 boards seem to be the only ones that support FX... I would have kept my Gigabyte 890XA-UD3 if I could have put an FX in it.

Keep an eye out for the 3280 Opteron's (AM3+, 8core, 65w). If the mobo makers start supporting them in BIOS revisions we'll be able to build micro-ATX 8 core crunchers for a pretty reasonable amount.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> The numbers on the X4 should pick up- my new rig wasn't doing too much to contribute for about 2-3 days and then my ppd starting pulling up pretty good. I've been over 6k ppd for about 3 days now and about 7 or 8 pages of pending validations are out there too



I should be in the 6 to 7k range but I seem to be only barely breaking the 5k range. I was hovering right around 20th place, now I can't even hit 25th. Something weird is going on that's for sure.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 3, 2012)

Just added the 3960X @4,8GHz, now running 92 threads for the team


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Just added the 3960X @4,8GHz, now running 92 threads for the team



Down boy, Down!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2012)

I just found out my X6 hasn't been crunching on it's own, for some reason bonic wasn't launching with Windows properly. Fixed it now. :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I just ordered a G440 1155 CPU to get this build up an running. Once I get rid of some toys collecting dust, I will order a I3-2100 and sell the G440. The G440 should give atleast 1K to the cause for now.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

Was hoping to hit 200k milestone tonight but both of my crunchers got hung up overnight and didn't return their work 

Everything seems to be doing OK now so I might still make it today. If I don't... my total tomorrow is gonna be pretty big


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone having issues with uploads? I have two finished jobs that will not upload.

Edit: one just uploaded, might have fixed itself xD


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Anyone having issues with uploads? I have two finished jobs that will not upload.
> 
> Edit: one just uploaded, might have fixed itself xD



My rigs haven't been uploading automatically for about 2 days now??? I just uploaded about 15 jobs from the 3 rigs that I have crunching and almost the same number this am...

I'm going to need to check the settings again maybe something changed :shadedshu


----------



## Mydog (Apr 5, 2012)

Same problem here so I think the issue is with the WCG server.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 5, 2012)

Mine are fine... I think you guys all have a flux capacitor issue


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I just ordered a G440 1155 CPU to get this build up an running. Once I get rid of some toys collecting dust, I will order a I3-2100 and sell the G440. The G440 should give atleast 1K to the cause for now.



My spider sense is telling me you just got something to put that G440 in


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 5, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Mine are fine... I think you guys all have a flux capacitor issue



Heh they did crank them up to 88 did they. 


Mine is uploading fine. I had the Linux machine that was a little slow over the last few days. It still was uploading just building 4 or so jobs before it did. 


Does free dc base there stats from Boinc stats? I noticed free dc was real late updating and Bonic stats was also. I have 9600 point for the day from free dc and almost 11k from Bonic.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Heh they did crank them up to 88 did they.



Nope, has to be 1.21 Gw....no more, no less!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Crunching updates! Well got time tonight to install the H60 but only dropped temps down to 49/50 deg from 55-56. Do 940BE 140W CPU's really stay this hot 24/7?











NEW cruncher in the works! This board is frickin TINY!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Crunching updates! Well got time tonight to install the H60 but only dropped temps down to 49/50 deg from 55-56. Do 940BE 140W CPU's really stay this hot 24/7?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/IMG_20120405_182518.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/IMG_20120405_192442.jpg
> ...



49/50 is good under full load.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine is running right @ 45 under load. On air.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine is running right @ 45 under load. On air.



but not overclocked right? I'm sure Brandon has it OC'd.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

No mine is running stock. For some reason I just can't bring myself to oc any of the crunchers.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 6, 2012)

Like I said...not overclocked, right? Geez, get it together Mad. Temps go up when you push a CPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Who thinks I should add another corsair fan to the back of the H50? Think it would drop temps about 2 deg?


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Who thinks I should add another corsair fan to the back of the H50? Think it would drop temps about 2 deg?



It might but remember that H50 radiator is kinda small so you may be at the max for cooling capacity for the pump and CPU block. Do you have another radiator you can splice into the unit?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> It might but remember that H50 radiator is kinda small so you may be at the max for cooling capacity for the pump and CPU block. Do you have another radiator you can splice into the unit?



I really don't want to splice into it cause it barely fits as it is. I will add some higher CFM fans I had with another cooler to see what it does for temps


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 6, 2012)

2 fans helps. 

I had good luck with a pair of Cooler Master Sickleflow R4's. Although I'm using two Xiggy fans now with about the same results.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2012)

This CPU is a power sucker! 140W STOCK LOL I don't think the H50 can cool over that well.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 6, 2012)

My X6 pulls 129 W or so.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> My X6 pulls 129 W or so.



This CPU is a Phenom II 940 Black Edition AM2+ 140W. May sell it and try to locate another low level 6 core to replace it. It is a hoss of a CPU but run quite hot even on water.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 6, 2012)

I found that the Phenom II 945 in Lauren's machine is kinda like that too. Got the same temps with that CPU with the Hyper 212+ with plus/pull fans as I did with the H50 when it was my CPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I found that the Phenom II 945 in Lauren's machine is kinda like that too. Got the same temps with that CPU with the Hyper 212+ with plus/pull fans as I did with the H50 when it was my CPU.



Looking at low level xeon chips for 1155, May sell the whole combo to pickup another H61 setup.

My Intel G440 Sandy will be here today!

*Edit*

Who said H61 can't OC LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Who thinks I should add another corsair fan to the back of the H50? Think it would drop temps about 2 deg?



Based on my experience with the H50, push and pull definitely helped my temps greatly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well as irritating as it is, The CPU did not come in today even though it said the expected delivery date was the 6th  I HAZ A SAD PANDA NOW!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, a push pull fan setup helps a bunch with the H50's. Especially if you purchase a couple of decent fans. The Corsair fans are really crap to be honest.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2012)

I will take my screws that came with the H50 over to ace hardware and get 4 more and add another fan.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will take my screws that came with the H50 over to ace hardware and get 4 more and add another fan.



It will help!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2012)

SOmething odd just happened! My Bgears case has a touch front panel and it requires a small extended cable between the 20/4pin to the motherboard well I kept hearing beeps throughout the house and at first I thought it was the dish washer or our stove but finally I noticed the lights in the PSU flashing like once a second and it was power surging! I quickly turned it off and wiggled that cable I mentioned (had previous issues were it wouldn't power at all) and now all is well but I am glad it didn't fry the board... I need to check all the connections in the adapter or install a normal power button.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds like that thing is just itching to burn your system down. I have a nice little solution for it if your interested.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sounds like that thing is just itching to burn your system down. I have a nice little solution for it if your interested.



Hmmm Pm me with details...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

Pm sent there buddy.


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2012)

I keep getting a computation error on the Clean Energy Project Phase 2 on one of my machines but the others seem fine 

Anyone have a problem with this project on their machines or know what is causing the error???

The rig that it's happening to is listed in my spec's (Julia)


----------



## Daimus (Apr 7, 2012)

I have never seen the "error". However, i have several pages of "inconclusive" in various projects.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> I keep getting a computation error on the Clean Energy Project Phase 2 on one of my machines but the others seem fine
> 
> Anyone have a problem with this project on their machines or know what is causing the error???
> 
> The rig that it's happening to is listed in my spec's (Julia)



I get errors of various projects from time to time. I don't think there's much you can do about it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I have never seen the "error". However, i have several pages of "inconclusive" in various projects.



I believe "inconclusive" results can occur for a variety of reasons.... as long as you are getting credit for most of them I wouldn't worry too much about it. I had a bunch of them when I first started but currently only have one of them.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I get errors of various projects from time to time. I don't think there's much you can do about it.



It happens Yes, but it's unusual that it is only happening on one machine. I tried several different hardware configurations but still get the errors. I'm guessing that it's an issue with Vista... hopefully it will go away when I switch the machine over to Win7-64 Pro :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> It happens Yes, but it's unusual that it is only happening on one machine. I tried several different hardware configurations but still get the errors. I'm guessing that it's an issue with Vista... hopefully it will go away when I switch the machine over to Win7-64 Pro :shadedshu



I had it happen on just one of mu machines also. It cleared up after a couple days. Remember when I made the post about projects stalling? That's when it was happening. And it was just happening to the Drug Search for Leishmaniasis project on mine. Mine would get to a certain percentage then stall. Time for completion would just get higher and higher. Had one that got to 56 hrs before I aborted it. This went on for about 2 days , my ppd suffered because of it. Then it seem to straighten itself out. I didn't make any changes in the system at all.


Oh it was the x6 machine I was having it happen to. Also if you just let them sit there at the stalled state they will error out.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> I keep getting a computation error on the Clean Energy Project Phase 2 on one of my machines but the others seem fine
> 
> Anyone have a problem with this project on their machines or know what is causing the error???
> 
> The rig that it's happening to is listed in my spec's (Julia)





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I get errors of various projects from time to time. I don't think there's much you can do about it.



I have had problems with CEP as well. Only when overclocked however. So needless to say I've opted out of that project. I mean really....if it offers up errors on stock speeds...then maybe their equations are unsolvable?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

New sandy is complete!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well all three crunchers are back up today, my 940BE pitched a fit when I installed a second fan for some reason now its back to life and at a cool 46 deg full load. I somehow corrupted the 6 core's windows install by testing my second sandy but after a OS install its back up.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well all three crunchers are back up today, my 940BE pitched a fit when I installed a second fan for some reason now its back to life and at a cool 46 deg full load. I somehow corrupted the 6 core's windows install by testing my second sandy but after a OS install its back up.



Good to hear you got everything going again  I saw that little Sandy board you got going... my fingers would definitely have trouble with that board (big fingers + tiny board= UhOh )

Still having issues with the Clean Energy Project Phase 2 on my rigs so I cut it from the project list on one of them and we'll see how it does with the others


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Good to hear you got everything going again  I saw that little Sandy board you got going... my fingers would definitely have trouble with that board (big fingers + tiny board= UhOh )
> 
> Still having issues with the Clean Energy Project Phase 2 on my rigs so I cut it from the project list on one of them and we'll see how it does with the others



Yea its tinier than I though but works very good! After I finished building it last night, I crashed cause it was so late. Will get it crunching this after noon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to hear Brandon.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 8, 2012)

All right folks, I got 3 more referrals for HPCloud.  Pm me and I'll give them away in the order received.

P.S.  Current WCG team members only!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> All right folks, I got 3 more referrals for HPCloud.  Pm me and I'll give them away in the order received.
> 
> P.S.  Current WCG team members only!



No credit card.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 8, 2012)

You do need one to set it up, but they haven't billed me on it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey all, I'm upgrading to Windows 8. I will fill you in on if and how the BOINC Client runs on it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

It works fine.  I did a brief run with it just to play a couple weeks ago when I was building the x4 rig.



Hey all my numbers may take a dive today due to the fact the x4 was down for about 3 hrs due to a os upgrade that didn't go as well as expected. But it's up and running now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It works fine.  I did a brief run with it just to play a couple weeks ago when I was building the x4 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all my numbers may take a dive today due to the fact the x4 was down for about 3 hrs due to a os upgrade that didn't go as well as expected. But it's up and running now.



good to know  Man this GUI is hard to get used to.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> good to know  Man this GUI is hard to get used to.



It screwed with me for awhile. Everything you install ends up being a tile on the start page. I played hell just finding the calculator.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like cutting out Clean Energy Project Phase 2 from one of my rigs is having a positive effect. My points today are over 8k ATM and we still have a couple of hours left


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

The G440 has been crunchin since last night so I should atleast see an extra 900 point atleast.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like cutting out Clean Energy Project Phase 2 from one of my rigs is having a positive effect. My points today are over 8k ATM and we still have a couple of hours left



Cool. I had one rig today decide to error out all of the projects it ran.


----------



## KieX (Apr 10, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> All right folks, I got 3 more referrals for HPCloud.  Pm me and I'll give them away in the order received.
> 
> P.S.  Current WCG team members only!



Have no credit cards, otherwise would have been nice to experiment with those clouds.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2012)

Have no idea what my final points for today are going to be... found my main rig had not reported any work since 6:30am (10hrs work and about 15 completed wu's) 

If they don't come in by tonights close then tomorrow's total is going to be much more than usual 

@KieX- nice too see you posting again- hope all is well


----------



## KieX (Apr 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Have no idea what my final points for today are going to be... found my main rig had not reported any work since 6:30am (10hrs work and about 15 completed wu's)
> 
> If they don't come in by tonights close then tomorrow's total is going to be much more than usual
> 
> @KieX- nice too see you posting again- hope all is well



Yea all is well, thanks. Just incredibly busy with work and looking for new accomodation, luckily had a little free time today to visit TPU. Probably back to the old busy routine tomorrow but it's nice to see this place is still lively 

As for daily points, check your BOINC manager say every 6-12 hours and see how much your points have changed in that time. You can then easily estimate your day's output. Quite reliable since points can vary day-to-day.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yea all is well, thanks. Just incredibly busy with work and looking for new accomodation, luckily had a little free time today to visit TPU. Probably back to the old busy routine tomorrow but it's nice to see this place is still lively
> 
> As for daily points, check your BOINC manager say every 6-12 hours and see how much your points have changed in that time. You can then easily estimate your day's output. Quite reliable since points can vary day-to-day.



Good to hear- busy is a good thing MOST of the time....

My points have been going up steadily in the BOINC Manager since I got home from work.... up 2k points in the last hour or so.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 11, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> All right folks, I got 3 more referrals for HPCloud.  Pm me and I'll give them away in the order received.
> 
> P.S.  Current WCG team members only!



I just shot ya a PM regarding this. If one is still available.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 11, 2012)

Pm replied!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 11, 2012)

HP cloud pricing is now officiel - my cost would be $576/30 days starting from 10th of May. There will be a slot open in the pie chart starting around that time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2012)

Yikes, that's expensive heh?


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2012)

Check your Windows rigs folks- Microsoft restarted mine automatically Thanks to last night's patches so I lost about 4-5hrs crunching time on 2 rigs while they waited for me to finish up their restarts :shadedshu


----------



## Mydog (Apr 11, 2012)

One 2600K rig down here, old Samsung Spinnpoint F1 1TB has decided not to work anymore, picking up a replacement tomorrow. It's 3,5 yrs old and I got granted an RMA on it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 11, 2012)

For some reason my boinc client is not connecting to the server...status says "connected to local host" Tried to re-attach to project but login does not appear when I choose that option. Not sure if it's a windows 8 issue or not. I tried uninstalling and deleting all config files and folders but a reinstall did not resolve the issue.

Will try going back to windows 7 tonight. fingers crossed.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I'm home sick today guys, I think I ate some bad ham and I've been throwing up since. :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, I'm home sick today guys, I think I ate some bad ham and I've been throwing up since. :shadedshu



I am sorry to hear that! I posted on your FB about my experiences with that a week or so ago


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's bad too. Been up since 2 AM dealing with this, getting mini naps in here and there.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 11, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, I'm home sick today guys, I think I ate some bad ham and I've been throwing up since. :shadedshu


It was not the ham, bacon good. 


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bow (Apr 12, 2012)

Back up and Crunching


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

Bow said:


> Back up and Crunching



Reinstalled Win7 and trying to get back up and crunching now...

EDIT: Looking Good! Glad to be back onboard after a day of absence!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

Bow said:


> Back up and Crunching



Good to hear you're running again - sounded like UPS really messed up your rig form what I read on your other thread :shadedshu



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Reinstalled Win7 and trying to get back up and crunching now...
> 
> EDIT: Looking Good! Glad to be back onboard after a day of absence!!



Windows 8 isn't ready for primetime yet?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2012)

Windows 8 so far just sucks.


----------



## Bow (Apr 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Good to hear you're running again - sounded like UPS really messed up your rig form what I read on your other thread



My motherboard is broken in 3 places, but is still working...


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

Bow said:


> My motherboard is broken in 3 places, but is still working...



 That's one tough board!!! Is the shipper going to pay for the damage???


----------



## Bow (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope so, working on it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Good to hear you're running again - sounded like UPS really messed up your rig form what I read on your other thread :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8 isn't ready for primetime yet?



No Norton, unfortunately the Consumer preview sucks. I have a friend of a friend who works for M$ and he says it's a totally new kernel Arrrrgh! Maybe yes but I believe it is just simply Win7 enabled for ARM devices. Do not do the Consumer preview. My numbers are down today as a result of testing it. I'm sure once they release thr RTL version boinc will work flawlessly but why upgrade just to get a Metro interface? I call a duck.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Windows 8 so far just sucks.



For Desktops at least.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> No Norton, unfortunately the Consumer preview sucks. I have a friend of a friend who works for M$ and he says it's a totally new kernel Arrrrgh! Maybe yes but I believe it is just simply Win7 enabled for ARM devices. Do not do the Consumer preview. My numbers are down today as a result of testing it. I'm sure once they release thr RTL version boinc will work flawlessly but why upgrade just to get a Metro interface? I call a duck.
> 
> 
> 
> For Desktops at least.



Thanks for the info- I'm not even considering Win 8 unless there are some earth shattering improvements with Bulldozer/Piledriver performance baked into it.... and they can keep Metro :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2012)

Ubuntu 12.04 FTW
I am seriously thinking of switching all my rig to Ubuntu 12.04 when it is released on the 28th. I'll leave my wife with the last remaining windows machine in the house.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ubuntu 12.04 FTW
> I am seriously thinking of switching all my rig to Ubuntu 12.04 when it is released on the 28th. I'll leave my wife with the last remaining windows machine in the house.



What's the advantage of Ubuntu over Windows 7 x64 besides being free?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ubuntu 12.04 FTW
> I am seriously thinking of switching all my rig to Ubuntu 12.04 when it is released on the 28th. I'll leave my wife with the last remaining windows machine in the house.


----------



## Daimus (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Based on a 7 day average:
> 
> badge   1 star - 500
> badge   2 stars - 2,000
> ...



Captain, sir, could i have team badge?


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Captain, sir, could i have team badge?



Hey Daimus, your badge should be in your signature area by tomorrow

If you have not done so yet- go to your user control panel to "Settings & Options", click on "Edit Options" and fill in your WCG Username (near the bottom of the page). That will allow your badge to be displayed.

Congrats on reaching 100,000 pts and earning your badge


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> What's the advantage of Ubuntu over Windows 7 x64 besides being free?



There's not really a advantage persay over win 7 except for the ease of install, it's free, crash free, stable as a rock, it's free, has a smaller memory footprint, uses way less resources, it's free, runs for months and months without needing a reboot, it's free, perfect for a crunching rig, I get more points generated per result then the windows machines , and oh did I mention it's free. 





Daimus said:


> Captain, sir, could i have team badge?



You have to have 100k points to get the badge. The stars are free


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There's not really a advantage persay over win 7 except for the ease of install, it's free, crash free, stable as a rock, it's free, has a smaller memory footprint, uses way less resources, it's free, runs for months and months without needing a reboot, it's free, perfect for a crunching rig, I get more points generated per result then the windows machines , and oh did I mention it's free.



How much does Ubuntu cost?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> How much does Ubuntu cost?


It is five dolla and fifty 2 cent. Just paypal that to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> For some reason my boinc client is not connecting to the server...status says "connected to local host" Tried to re-attach to project but login does not appear when I choose that option. Not sure if it's a windows 8 issue or not. I tried uninstalling and deleting all config files and folders but a reinstall did not resolve the issue.
> 
> Will try going back to windows 7 tonight. fingers crossed.



I know you are back onboard, but you think the time/date was wrong in Windows?



Radical_Edward said:


> Well, I'm home sick today guys, I think I ate some bad ham and I've been throwing up since. :shadedshu


Feel better soon bro


----------



## Daimus (Apr 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey Daimus, your badge should be in your signature area by tomorrow
> 
> If you have not done so yet- go to your user control panel to "Settings & Options", click on "Edit Options" and fill in your WCG Username (near the bottom of the page). That will allow your badge to be displayed.
> 
> Congrats on reaching 100,000 pts and earning your badge


Norton, thank you for the congratulation, I also want to congratulate you with the achievement of 250,000.
I also thank you for the detailed instructions, and now I also have a badge.




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You have to have 100k points to get the badge. The stars are free


Already passed this point, now I look like a full member of the TechPowerUp WCG Team


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

Look at that, Daimus is working undercover for the Gov't...he's got 3 stars already!

Nice badge Daimus!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know you are back onboard, but you think the time/date was wrong in Windows?



No CP, My bios was on top of that and I even double checked that too. After all, the Mad_shot Taught me to check the flux capacitor!!! 

Like he said...windows 8 sux...good for your ARM device but crappy for laptops right about now....


----------



## Daimus (Apr 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Look at that, Daimus is working undercover for the Gov't...he's got 3 stars already!
> 
> Nice badge Daimus!



It remains unclear question, whose gov't i'm working for

Thanx


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL Daimus, I will make it clear...you're computer is working for the Techpowerup! Gov't! 

*I am actually drinking some Tuborg Gold right now )


----------



## Daimus (Apr 12, 2012)

Exactly, for the Techpowerup! Gov't!
I envy you, ChaoticAtmosphere. I would also drank some beer, but the work in the way.  Although, if the work keeps me from drinking beer, then I have to give up this job.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Norton, thank you for the congratulation, I also want to congratulate you with the achievement of 250,000.
> I also thank you for the detailed instructions, and now I also have a badge.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sir 

Nice to see your badge down there and 3 stars. Great Job!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> No CP, My bios was on top of that and I even double checked that too. After all, the Mad_shot Taught me to check the flux capacitor!!!
> 
> Like he said...windows 8 sux...good for your ARM device but crappy for laptops right about now....


Them flux capacitors can really get in your booboo hole sometimes if your not watching out. 




Daimus said:


> Already passed this point, now I look like a full member of the TechPowerUp WCG Team



Great job there guy. You are now all official and stuffs.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2012)

Almost back to normal here guys. Don't know what bug I caught, but I sure as heck don't want that again. :shadedshu


----------



## Bow (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice to here you feeling better Ed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> No CP, My bios was on top of that and I even double checked that too. After all, the Mad_shot Taught me to check the flux capacitor!!!
> 
> Like he said...windows 8 sux...good for your ARM device but crappy for laptops right about now....



Ah, no problem.  Just a thought



Radical_Edward said:


> Almost back to normal here guys. Don't know what bug I caught, but I sure as heck don't want that again. :shadedshu



Great news man, glad you are better!


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys

I won't be near my pc until late tonight

Can someone post the daily #'s, milestones, and pie

Thx

PS- I will do it if I don't see it when I get back (after 11pm)


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I won't be near my pc until late tonight
> 
> ...



I think I may be too drunk by then.  Chaotic  will you help?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 13, 2012)

For sure MJ...after I install this!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> For sure MJ...after I install this!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/2012-04-13_17-00-43_865.jpg



Thanks,  Have fun with the new toy.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Almost back to normal here guys. Don't know what bug I caught, but I sure as heck don't want that again. :shadedshu



Get well soon Rad!...


Bow!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> For sure MJ...after I install this!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/2012-04-13_17-00-43_865.jpg



Sweet!!!! 

and Thanks for the assist  Out with wifey tonight and just got back


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Out with wifey tonight and just got back



 That almost looks like your sad about it man.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> That almost looks like your sad about it man.



Nope just a little tired... worked all day. My wife likes the one-armed bandits so I agreed to take her... we both lost 

Now she's fast asleep and I'm awake- tired but can't sleep (happens sometimes) :shadedshu


----------



## Bow (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a few things to sell and I wanted to give crunchers first shot.  I just took the pc apart so everything is in working order.  I do not have any of the original boxes.

Corsair TX 950w PSU.  Model # cmpsu-950tx. $ 75.00
Asus Striker 2 Formula lga 775, w/ sound card, shield, mobo poster, heat pipe fan.  $75.00
Intel Q6600 GO stepping, overclocked a short time only to 3.8 ghz and on water.  $50.00
BFG GTX 260 Maxcore 55 OC, card only, never overclocked. $50.00
Asetek lga 775 water cooler and fan. $25.00
 2x Corsair XMS2 DDR2 1 gig sticks, 4-4-4-12 timings xms2 6400. $ 20.00
1 Super Talent t800ub2gv value memory ddr2 800 2 gig.  $ 10.00

I have to clean everything up and take pics still but if you want any thing just pm me and I can txt you pics and info.  All items are as is and in working order.
I only have traded a couple things so heat is low.
Heatware:Bow 

Going to post everything on the for sale thread later this week, so get it while you can.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Guys!

My team was dying, I was the only member crunching .so I left and join TechPowerUp team!!! 

40k day or so


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My team was dying, I was the only member crunching .so I left and join TechPowerUp team!!!
> 
> + 10.400.683 for TechpowerUp, and 40k day or so



Welcome aboard  can always use another cruncher!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope being able to add more cruncher. Or if I have spair money, crunch on my dad server better (Sempron 2600+ actually).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bow said:


> I have a few things to sell and I wanted to give crunchers first shot.  I just took the pc apart so everything is in working order.  I do not have any of the original boxes.
> 
> Corsair TX 950w PSU.  Model # cmpsu-950tx. $ 75.00
> Asus Striker 2 Formula lga 775, w/ sound card, shield, mobo poster, heat pipe fan.  $75.00
> ...



I may send you a PM about that water cooler. I need one


----------



## KieX (Apr 16, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My team was dying, I was the only member crunching .so I left and join TechPowerUp team!!!
> 
> 40k day or so



Welcome aboard!  Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Well it looks like the Trish rig is back up and running. I still don't know exactly what happened but if I'm guessing that the warmer weather is messing with the overclock.

   I backed off on the 960T from 3.6Ghz/2400NB to 3.4Ghz/2200NB and it seems to be holding up OK but still a little hotter (48-50C vs 46-47C a week ago at the old overclock settings). Will either need a better cooling solution or move the rig closer to the AC duct


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 17, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My team was dying, I was the only member crunching .so I left and join TechPowerUp team!!!
> 
> 40k day or so





ChristTheGreat said:


> I hope being able to add more cruncher. Or if I have spair money, crunch on my dad server better (Sempron 2600+ actually).



Bienvenue sur l'equipe TPU. C'est bon d'avoir un autre Montrealais sur l'equipe. I was born and raised in Montreal. Welcome et Salut!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Bienvenue sur l'equipe TPU. C'est bon d'avoir un autre Montrealais sur l'equipe. I was born and raised in Montreal. Welcome et Salut!!



Huh?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Huh?



LOL Mad it all means a warm welcome to a fellow TPU cruncher!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't get it, yesterday at this time I was showing that I uploaded over 6,000 points and now today it is only showing a little over 3,000? It has been doing this for the last week or so! Not sure what the heck is going on.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

I have them bouts of low points also so it isn't just you. I have had days where my total just bearly went above 3k then other days it hits almost 11k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My team was dying, I was the only member crunching .so I left and join TechPowerUp team!!!
> 
> 40k day or so



Welcome to the best team in the world.   Any questions please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Crunching Farm UPDATE*

Well Out with the G440 and in with the I3-2120.......... MORE DETAILS TO COME!


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

*NEW!!! Computing for Sustainable Water*

I have no idea what this project is about or how it will run but I saw it listed in the projects list:

Computing for Sustainable Water 

WCG Forum thread about it:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32996_offset,0

@CP- didn't know if this should have its own thread so I just put it in the Team thread... please move if you think appropriate- Thx

*** UPDATE- got one waiting to run on one of my rigs ***


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have no idea what this project is about or how it will run but I saw it listed in the projects list:
> 
> Computing for Sustainable Water
> 
> ...


Hey Bud what it the est. run time on the new project you have waiting?


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Bud what it the est. run time on the new project you have waiting?



  The work unit I have estimates 06:18:19 to completion on my main rig... may be awhile before it starts running as it's about halfway down on the list


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2012)

6 hrs ain't bad I'll opt. in on those. Thanks.



Got one on tab now for 4hrs and 40mins.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have no idea what this project is about or how it will run but I saw it listed in the projects list:
> 
> Computing for Sustainable Water
> 
> ...



See here   Thank you.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2604890&postcount=67


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> See here   Thank you.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2604890&postcount=67



Thanks where thanks are due.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Bienvenue sur l'equipe TPU. C'est bon d'avoir un autre Montrealais sur l'equipe. I was born and raised in Montreal. Welcome et Salut!!



Merci 



Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome to the best team in the world.   Any questions please don't hesitate to ask



Thanks!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Merci



De rien mon ami


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't wait to get my WCG Cruncher badge to put in my sig


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Can't wait to get my WCG Cruncher badge to put in my sig



with the PPD your pushing it will not take long to get to 100k


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 18, 2012)

last update in 2 days: 88.292pts  106  results


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> last update in 2 days: 88.292pts  106  results




Hmmm, you should already have a badge if I'm not mistaken.... chickenPatty might be able to help you on that one but not to worry, as you can see below so far today you are doing good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

In Free-DC you have to have at least 100k total points.  If you already do (sorry at work and rushing to check through the threads) then go to your "User CP" and under misc. enter your WCG username, it's towards the bottom.  Has to be exact, caps lock sensitive.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> In Free-DC you have to have at least 100k total points.  If you already do (sorry at work and rushing to check through the threads) then go to your "User CP" and under misc. enter your WCG username, it's towards the bottom.  Has to be exact, caps lock sensitive.



Chris already has 100k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Chris already has 100k



Then he just needs to enter his name in the USER CP under MISC and that's it.  It should appear shortly in a few updates after he adds his Username!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 18, 2012)

Yay it's there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Yay it's there



3 Etoiles calisse! :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Yay it's there



Congrats!!! 

You have 3 stars on it too


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

okay...all stars aside...my Crosshair IV Extreme is here so gonna do a little computer surgery to make sure customs didn't F*** it up.... brb in about half an hour.....

EDIT: Surgery done and she posted right into the bios!!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 19, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 3 Etoiles calisse! :shadedshu




Stars are for what? ranking?


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Stars are for what? ranking?



Courtesy of Chicken Patty.....

_Here you go, based of the Free DC 7 day average:

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater_


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2012)

Stars good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

Stars are just to give an idea of a users average over the last 7 days.  Kinda motivating if you ask me


----------



## Mydog (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally got the 2600K on that P8P67-m Pro mobo to work, I think the Sata2 controller on the mobo is broken but the sata3 works. Had to do a full reinstall of win7 tho. Been strugeling with this rig for two weeks now 

@Kiex 
I'm back fighting for the number two slice of pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Finally got the 2600K on that P8P67-m Pro mobo to work, I think the Sata2 controller on the mobo is broken but the sata3 works. Had to do a full reinstall of win7 tho. Been strugeling with this rig for two weeks now
> 
> @Kiex
> I'm back fighting for the number two slice of pie



Good news   RMA on the board?


----------



## Mydog (Apr 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good news   RMA on the board?



No RMA planned atm. the mobo is working now on the Sata3 controller  but picked up a Maximus V Gene today and getting 3770K here tomorrow all the way from China.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

Geez, another rig?  Free - DC is going to have to widen the points column for you.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Geez, another rig?  Free - DC is going to have to widen the points column for you.





Going to bench these 3770K on LN2 first


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

That should be interesting!  Keep me posted on how that goes.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That should be interesting!  Keep me posted on how that goes.



Will do 
Got 20 sticks of good ram here so might try for a world record if the IMC is good on one of the CPU's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Will do
> Got 20 sticks of good ram here so might try for a world record if the IMC is good on one of the CPU's.



Sweet   ..and that's a good amount of RAM LOL.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 20, 2012)

Well guys I went and did it. Started yet another cruncher build. This stuff has great a monster out of me. I have almost all of the componants except the cpu and the memory. I have stuck up a deal on those just waiting till I get a few bucks together and the build will be finished. Heheheh


----------



## bogmali (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright Crunching team, if you are going to help out the F@H team in this years Chimp Challenge, I would like you all to vote on a poll (see link) so the format can be finalized.

LINK


----------



## HammerON (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry bog, I won't be able to help as I have the last two years. Good luck in the CC


----------



## bogmali (Apr 20, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Sorry bog, I won't be able to help as I have the last two years. Good luck in the CC



No worries bro


----------



## KieX (Apr 20, 2012)

Posted on Facebook earlier by WCG page:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 20, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Going to bench these 3770K on LN2 first



all theses crunchers are at your home?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well Today the Athlon X2 will be down perm... My wife's mom got a "good deal" on internet/tv/phone from direct TV (POS company) and this will be the first time she has EVER touched a PC in her life so I have decided to donate my AM2 dual core to her and her husband for internet. It will be weird to watch them sit down and use it for the first time...


----------



## Mydog (Apr 20, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> all theses crunchers are at your home?



Yupp 

Powerbill is.. how should I say this.. BIIIGGG 

Here's four of them, all watercooled 






And here's the 3960X rig, yes this is how I run it 24/7 for now 

minus two of the GTX 680's


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Yupp
> 
> Powerbill is.. how should I say this.. BIIIGGG
> 
> ...



Awesome crunching farm!!!  

Power companies should give cruncher's a break on the power bill for what we do... but we know that won't happen :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well Today the Athlon X2 will be down perm... My wife's mom got a "good deal" on internet/tv/phone from direct TV (POS company) and this will be the first time she has EVER touched a PC in her life so I have decided to donate my AM2 dual core to her and her husband for internet. It will be weird to watch them sit down and use it for the first time...
> 
> 
> http://t.qkme.me/355rpv.jpg



I can donate a T8100 notebook cpu and 4GB of notebook ram if you want to build a mini cruncher to replace your X2 rig- Pm if interested


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 20, 2012)

Man


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/826057d1-2564-4d2a-a3af-ef210bad7a51.jpg
> 
> 
> Man





Hey has anybody seen twilyth out on the forums?? I haven't seen him posting in awhile...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can donate a T8100 notebook cpu and 4GB of notebook ram if you want to build a mini cruncher to replace your X2 rig- Pm if interested



Hmmm well I appreciate the offer but finding a motherboard that supports the CPU and RAM maybe difficult and costly. I would also need a case to house it in 

Thanks norton!


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm well I appreciate the offer but finding a motherboard that supports the CPU and RAM maybe difficult and costly. I would also need a case to house it in
> 
> Thanks norton!



A Dell Studio Hybrid or any other equivalent HP, Gateway, etc... uses these. I've seen barebone Studios all over fleabay for under $100. These were also popular for mini-ITX systems 3-4 yrs ago so I'm sure Jetway made a mobo at 1 time.... may have an old 2.5" HDD around somewhere too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> A Dell Studio Hybrid or any other equivalent HP, Gateway, etc... uses these. I've seen barebone Studios all over fleabay for under $100. These were also popular for mini-ITX systems 3-4 yrs ago so I'm sure Jetway made a mobo at 1 time.... may have an old 2.5" HDD around somewhere too



Do you know what socket that CPU is?


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you know what socket that CPU is?



I'm pretty sure a T8100 is socket P (478) but I don't know Intel stuff as well as I do AMD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm pretty sure a T8100 is socket P (478) but I don't Intel stuff as well as I do AMD



Well CPU world shows two sockets, Is there numbers on the chip itself?


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

It's this socket- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_P
*pink socket with a small screw on the side*
Will have to check the #'s on the chip when I get home

It's a pga 478 chip not bga 479(i.e. pins are on the chip)

Retail equivalent should be this one:
Intel Core 2 Duo T8100 2.1GHz 3MB L2 Cache Socket ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's this socket- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_P
> *pink socket with a small screw on the side*
> Will have to check the #'s on the chip when I get home
> 
> ...



Well norton, I really from the bottom of my heart appreciate it but I think I will pass. You are a great person offering to help others out. I think JrRacinFan maybe interested if you want I can get him to PM you


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have an AMD X6 1045T on the way with 2 new ATX cases and Rosewill 530w PSUs, which should increase my crunching output and maybe get another rig or two up.

As far as crunching goes, I have a 3.6GHz X4 955BE on an ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA (100%), 3.2GHz Pentium Dual Core E6600 on an ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA (100%) and 2 threads of my 4.5GHz 2600K. I'll be putting the 1045T in my Crosshair III Formula (currently running a Sempron 130) which folds on 2 GTX 460s. 

I have a new Foxconn A7DA-S with a Phenom 9750 and a Biostar A780L3B (what the Sempron came with) so maybe I will get at least the A7DA-S running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I have an AMD X6 1045T on the way with 2 new ATX cases and Rosewill 530w PSUs, which should increase my crunching output and maybe get another rig or two up.
> 
> As far as crunching goes, I have a 3.6GHz X4 955BE on an ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA (100%), 3.2GHz Pentium Dual Core E6600 on an ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA (100%) and 2 threads of my 4.5GHz 2600K. I'll be putting the 1045T in my Crosshair III Formula (currently running a Sempron 130) which folds on 2 GTX 460s.
> 
> I have a new Foxconn A7DA-S with a Phenom 9750 and a Biostar A780L3B (what the Sempron came with) so maybe I will get at least the A7DA-S running.



Nice little list of crunchers.  I at one point had three going.  I'm down to one now, but looking to get a 2nd i7 running by the end of this week!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well norton, I really from the bottom of my heart appreciate it but I think I will pass. You are a great person offering to help others out. I think JrRacinFan maybe interested if you want I can get him to PM you



Thanks. If I get it ill start crunching again. May need to build up a small  basement build for privacy. Make it a cruncher and networked file server.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I have been changing things around constantly after discovering Geeks.com's refurbished motherboards. I've bought 4 refurbs and 2 new boards from them. 

The only reason I can run a ton of rigs is because the power meter on one of the two units we rent for my dad's business is broken and will not advance. Therefore, we only get charged ~$7.00 a month for power on the employee side of the office and I have 5 rigs going up here 24/7. Sshhhhh...

As much as I am unhappy about having a few more potential machines offline and in boxes, I am actually happy to have a motherboard reserve because losing a rig can put such a big dent in production. I like contributing to WCG and Folding@Home as it makes me feel better about all the **** I randomly buy, and makes it have a useful life until it dies long after I have quit caring about it.

My machines/parts (hold onto your butts, I have a computer addiction):

Rig1 (online): in system specs, at home.
Rig2 (online, work): 955BE @ 3.6GHz, 4GB DDR2 1066, ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA refurbished, 3850 AGP, Antec TruePower Trio 430w, XP x86 (crunches only)
Rig3 (online, work): PDC E6600 @ 3.2GHz, 2GB DDR2 800, ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA refurbished, 7800 GS AGP, Bestec 300w (NOT the explosive one), Win7 x64 (crunches only)
Rig4 (online, work): P4 651 @ 3.8GHz, 2GB DDR2 533, ASRock 775Xfire-VSTA refurbished, GTX 550 Ti and GT 440, Dell 350w (Lite-on, 2*18A +12v rails), Win7 x64 (GPU folding only)
Rig5 (online, work): Sempron 130 (soon to be the X6 1045), 8GB DDR3 1333, ASUS Crosshair III Formula (owned since new in 2009), GTX 460 1GB + GTX 460 768MB, LEPA G900 (awesome PSU), Win7 x64 (GPU folding monster + WCG again soon).
Rig6 (Dad's work PC): Phenom II 965BE stock/undervolted, 4GB DDR3 1333, Gigabyte 790GX UD3 board, HD 5770 + HD 6670, Mushkin 800w, Win7 x64 (GPU folding only, as the ATI GPUs rape 60% of the CPU)
Rig7 (offline): Turion 64 ML-37 @ 2.4GHz, 2GB DDR 480, ASRock K8NF6P-VSTA refurbished, GT 220, 300w PSU, Win7 x64
Rig8 (unassembled): Core 2 Duo E6400, 8GB DDR3 1333, ASRock G41M-S3
Rig9 (unassembled): Phenom 9750, 2GB DDR2, Foxconn A7DA-S "new"
Rig10 (unassembled): No CPU, 8GB DDR3, Biostar A780L3B new
Rig11 (offline): P4 2.8GHz socket 478 Sony Vaio desktop, 1GB DDR 333, GeForce4 MX 400
+ a ton of PCI cards, Socket A/478/P4 775 CPUs, SDRAM/DDR, etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok the update I mentioned the other day is a go!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking nice. Is that stock cooler?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Looking nice. Is that stock cooler?



Yea its the G440 cooler, its about 1 inch tall total compared to the 2120 cooler at about 1 3/4inch tall.


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well norton, I really from the bottom of my heart appreciate it but I think I will pass. You are a great person offering to help others out. I think JrRacinFan maybe interested if you want I can get him to PM you





JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks. If I get it ill start crunching again. May need to build up a small  basement build for privacy. Make it a cruncher and networked file server.



@brandon - no problem... helping out another cruncher is a team effort. Others have helped me out so I'm just paying it forward a little.

@Jr- will hit you thru PM. If you gets you back crunching again it's worth it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> @brandon - no problem... helping out another cruncher is a team effort. Others have helped me out so I'm just paying it forward a little.
> 
> @Jr- will hit you thru PM. If you gets you back crunching again it's worth it



Jr will love that CPU and ram!


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2012)

Anybody else have an issue with WCG and their points???

I have been uploading work continuously but over the last 12-18hrs 90+% of it is ending up in "pending validation".....


----------



## Daimus (Apr 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Anybody else have an issue with WCG and their points???
> 
> I have been uploading work continuously but over the last 12-18hrs 90+% of it is ending up in "pending validation".....



I have the same issue yesterday and today. The results were not validated. Yesterday, scored only 3.500 points, although made ​​not less than 8k.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I have the same issue yesterday and today. The results were not validated. Yesterday, scored only 3.500 points, although made ​​not less than 8k.



I was at the same pace you were yesterday but only ended up at 5,100 points for the day...

The am update is up and my total is 824 points with 4 pages of additional pending validations since yesterday pm 

*** Update- points seem to be moving now... +1,500 pts showing in BOINC Manager over the past hour  ***


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

WCG for some reason on weekends or around the weekend time takes crap   Points are always kinda weird around the end of the week.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> WCG for some reason on weekends or around the weekend time takes crap   Points are always kinda weird around the end of the week.



I haven't run into the weirdness this bad in awhile 

Seems to be improving more still... up another 1,500 pts over the last hour and a half


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 21, 2012)

I started at 1990 this morning and have gained about 5k in points so far today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah results are kicking in now 

Installing windows on the 2nd i7 now.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2012)

*Another Old computer, this one has a P4! *

My buddy gave me a computer, an old Emachines, with a P4(1.6GHz).

It wasn't working because of a bad HDD. I have a spare and want to install a fresh XP Home on it, since W7 is to big and it currently only has 256Mb of ram, I plan to add a 512 DIMM I have laying around( it also has a miniature 200watt PSU, it's almost cute!  ).

I just started Crunching on this comp, my main, and it doesn't seem like I'm getting much done. Is it worth it to put this thing together for a 24/7 cruncher? I know I can't do what some of you all are doing but, I joined the TPU team( @WCG, hope nobody minds!) and want to contribute as best I can. 

Which doesn't seem like all that much the way it is now, sharing my poor Duron time with WCG. 

I plan to get that Emachine up and running Monday. I don't know what else to do with it.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2012)

Back to crunching again guys. Not doing full-time just a few hours during the evening. Every little bit counts Arjai. Welcome to the team!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 22, 2012)

@ Arjai  Looks like a good start to me.


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2012)

Arjai said:


> My buddy gave me a computer, an old Emachines, with a P4(1.6GHz).
> 
> It wasn't working because of a bad HDD. I have a spare and want to install a fresh XP Home on it, since W7 is to big and it currently only has 256Mb of ram, I plan to add a 512 DIMM I have laying around( it also has a miniature 200watt PSU, it's almost cute!  ).
> 
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> Back to crunching again guys. Not doing full-time just a few hours during the evening. Every little bit counts Arjai. Welcome to the team!



As Jr said- every little bit counts... Welcome to the Team 

@Jr welcome back!


----------



## KieX (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like my gremlins are back. SR-2 started rebooting randomly and is no longer POSTing. The 3930K also started hanging and rebooting, had to bring it back to stock for now.

By contrast, the 2600K I bought back in january 2011 is still going strong without a single reboot or BSOD. Silicone lottery anyone?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

Arjai said:


> My buddy gave me a computer, an old Emachines, with a P4(1.6GHz).
> 
> It wasn't working because of a bad HDD. I have a spare and want to install a fresh XP Home on it, since W7 is to big and it currently only has 256Mb of ram, I plan to add a 512 DIMM I have laying around( it also has a miniature 200watt PSU, it's almost cute!  ).
> 
> ...




Welcome to the team. And as was said already every little bit helps. I started where your at. A couple old computers crunching about 12 to 15 hrs a day. I built a few other crunchers over the last 2 or 3 months out of used parts I bought from people on this site. (thanks to all that have sold or givin me parts to build the crunchers.) You will get there.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thanks everyone!*

Well, I started to put this P4 together and found out that my C drive, which is now a slave to my E drive, needs to be in my computer for it to boot.

So, the P4 is still without a hard drive, and may be for a bit. Also, that MoBo didn't accept my 184 pin DIMM! So, it's stuck with 256Mb, until I find some money laying around this project is on hold and it's just me and my Duron Crunching when I'm not on it.

I have a XP 2600 on it's way to me in the mail. At least then I'll have a better CPU to help out!

This Duron is only stable up to about 1.48 GHz, then it makes the screen blank or won't boot. I've run it a few times up in the 1.6 range but not for long. 

So, for now, WCG gets a OCed Durton, at 1.4GHz, and up to 10gigs of my harddrive, for between 8 and 11 hours a day. I joined on the 17th, of April, and still haven't accrued a single point! But, I'm trying!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

Arjai said:


> My buddy gave me a computer, an old Emachines, with a P4(1.6GHz).
> 
> It wasn't working because of a bad HDD. I have a spare and want to install a fresh XP Home on it, since W7 is to big and it currently only has 256Mb of ram, I plan to add a 512 DIMM I have laying around( it also has a miniature 200watt PSU, it's almost cute!  ).
> 
> ...



It might only pump out 800 to 1200 ppd but as everyone else said it all adds up. My buddy left me his old HP Pavillion with a Athlon x2 and as soon as I get a spinner to replace his failed HDD I will get it up and crunching 24/7

Cheers  And welcome too!



JrRacinFan said:


> Back to crunching again guys. Not doing full-time just a few hours during the evening. Every little bit counts Arjai. Welcome to the team!



I was wondering when you'd start crunching again! WB my friend!


----------



## Bow (Apr 22, 2012)

Got some goodies for sale:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164598


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2012)

I really really need that PSU man. Dammit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooo. I want it.  i'm just to poor right now to get it.





Arjai said:


> Well, I started to put this P4 together and found out that my C drive, which is now a slave to my E drive, needs to be in my computer for it to boot.
> 
> So, the P4 is still without a hard drive, and may be for a bit. Also, that MoBo didn't accept my 184 pin DIMM! So, it's stuck with 256Mb, until I find some money laying around this project is on hold and it's just me and my Duron Crunching when I'm not on it.
> 
> ...



Pm sent since I seem to have the socket A market cornered right now. lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo. I want it.  i'm just to poor right now to get it.


 May the richest man win...not the one with all the 80's disco hardware to sell


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2012)

I got the money just not an understanding 2nd half lol

Edit
Oh look I got my badge back. Yay

@ mad shot

... But... I can replace a 5 yr old supply in the htpc ... :/


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2012)

@Jr..

That badge looks naked without a star on it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> @Jr..
> 
> That badge looks naked without a star on it



Give the guy a break...he just restarted crunching today.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> May the richest man win...not the one with all the 80's disco hardware to sell




Hey leave my colorful stuffs alone.


----------



## popswala (Apr 23, 2012)

my new up and running rig is running on my old (7yrs) Tt 430w psu. Its still goin strong but not powerful for todays techs. Could really use a better one but I'm flat broke. I'm soo broke, the moths can't survive in my wallet.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey I have one of my x2's running a Enermax 431 watt psu I bought like 10 years ago.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey I have one of my x2's running a Enermax 431 watt psu I bought like 10 years ago.



431 watt??? You sure it's not 429 or 432 watts? Maybe 430?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 431 watt??? You sure it's not 429 or 432 watts? Maybe 430?



Enermax 431watt Powersupply


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Enermax 431watt Powersupply



LOL!!!  I want to upgrade to 432Watt please!

I really need that extra watt to run my NB!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2012)

Excerpt from the review....

_We've looked at the 350Watt version previously and were very satisfied with it. The *431Watt powerhouse* surprised us with a few extra features even!_


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Excerpt from the review....
> 
> _We've looked at the 350Watt version previously and were very satisfied with it. The *431Watt powerhouse* surprised us with a few extra features even!_




Extra feature is 1 watt? LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2012)

Arjai said:


> My buddy gave me a computer, an old Emachines, with a P4(1.6GHz).
> 
> It wasn't working because of a bad HDD. I have a spare and want to install a fresh XP Home on it, since W7 is to big and it currently only has 256Mb of ram, I plan to add a 512 DIMM I have laying around( it also has a miniature 200watt PSU, it's almost cute!  ).
> 
> ...



Any little bit counts buddy.  That's a start and you'll get motivated and find ways as you go.  Welcome aboard and if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me.  



JrRacinFan said:


> Back to crunching again guys. Not doing full-time just a few hours during the evening. Every little bit counts Arjai. Welcome to the team!



 



KieX said:


> Looks like my gremlins are back. SR-2 started rebooting randomly and is no longer POSTing. The 3930K also started hanging and rebooting, had to bring it back to stock for now.
> 
> By contrast, the 2600K I bought back in january 2011 is still going strong without a single reboot or BSOD. Silicone lottery anyone?



Keep us posted, man you don't get one rig giving you trouble at once, when one is acting up, all of them do!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Back to crunching again guys. Not doing full-time just a few hours during the evening. Every little bit counts Arjai. Welcome to the team!



You crunching the 2120?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 431 watt??? You sure it's not 429 or 432 watts? Maybe 430?



Hey don't knock it. It was top of the line back in 2001 or so when I bought it. I actually have two of them. LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2012)

All yours mad shot. I got a new PSU coming so I will be crunching a little bit again on the htpc.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 23, 2012)

*Hmmm...*

So, I probably don't deserved it but, how come everybody has those cool cruncher tags? Well not everybody but, Team members have them. 

Do I have to pass a test, point total, time span?

Anyways, just an observation mixed with ingnorance.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> All yours mad shot. I got a new PSU coming so I will be crunching a little bit again on the htpc.




Those 2 power supplies still funtion well. I have one in my 3800+ x2 cruncher and the other is in my Kt7a server. They have served me very well.





Arjai said:


> So, I probably don't deserved it but, how come everybody has those cool cruncher tags? Well not everybody but, Team members have them.
> 
> Do I have to pass a test, point total, time span?
> 
> Anyways, just an observation mixed with ingnorance.




You have to get 100k points to get the badge


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

This is a bad after noon .....





brandonwh64 said:


> Well today my PSU for my 6 core EXPLODED! It was a 400W 20A I had from a prevous build and was testing 3.8Ghz OC when about the 4th pass of ITB it Physically EXPLODED! Sparks flew Everywhere! I though it took it all with it but I was lucky, I had a 275W psu that I do testing with and it posted with it but I did not load windows due to the lower wattage so now Im down a cruncher.
> 
> Would anyone have a PSU they could donate for the price of shipping or one they would sell cheap. My six core is dead in the water


----------



## Arjai (Apr 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You have to get 100k points to get the badge



Ah, I see. See, I do learn something every day! 



brandonwh64 said:


> ITB


? Vas ist das?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

Arjai said:


> ? Vas ist das?



Intel Burn Test


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is a bad after noon .....



I think I have you covered.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks Mad!

Last night I took my 275W that I test with and got the cruncher back up but undervolted and running 75% so wattage I would assume to be around 125W total. Hope that will keep my numbers afloat until the new one gets here.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> thanks Mad!
> 
> Last night I took my 275W that I test with and got the cruncher back up but undervolted and running 75% so wattage I would assume to be around 125W total. Hope that will keep my numbers afloat until the new one gets here.



Great that Mad Shot helped you out  was trying to figure what I could do to help but was running into dead ends 

Take care of that X6 first- better to have lower points for a while than a dead system....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was trying to sweet talk the wife into letting me buy BOWs PSU but money is tight this week


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

Really sorry about all this B. Wish I could had helped further but I wouldn't want you running the PSU I am about to pull. It's ok for low power stuff, it's like a 250W that's specc'd on the label for 500W. Ask him if you could do a loan, seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was trying to sweet talk the wife into letting me buy BOWs PSU but money is tight this week



Same here she's been watching out for packages like a Hawk


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Same here she's been watching out for packages like a Hawk



Mine absolutely flipped out when I told her I spent the PayPal cash from selling my GT240 for a Corsair CX430. Then once I explained she changed her ways. 

PS: She's a software girl. I'm a hardware guy. Deadly combination


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Really sorry about all this B. Wish I could had helped further but I wouldn't want you running the PSU I am about to pull. It's ok for low power stuff, it's like a 250W that's specc'd on the label for 500W. Ask him if you could do a loan, seems like a cool guy.



Those cheapies really suck don't they :shadedshu

I think Bow's trying to finance a replacement mobo that UPS busted on him while in transit...


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mine absolutely flipped out when I told her I spent the PayPal cash from selling my GT240 for a Corsair CX430. Then once I explained she changed her ways.
> 
> PS: She's a software girl. I'm a hardware guy. Deadly combination



That's a geek country tune ain't it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Those cheapies really suck don't they :shadedshu



Not necessarily. I bought this in 07 for $30. I couldn't ask for anything better. It's been through 5 builds. Just time to retire the old girl.



Norton said:


> That's a geek country tune ain't it!



LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

This is the PSU that Mad Shot is hooking me up with. It should handle a 1055T OCed to 3.8Ghz with only hard drive right?

Antec TRUE430 430W ATX Power Supply


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is the PSU that Mad Shot is hooking me up with. It should handle a 1055T OCed to 3.8Ghz with only hard drive right?
> 
> Antec TRUE430 430W ATX Power Supply



That's a 20pin and I didn't see the 4 pin mobo header?

*** EDIT- I got an old Mad Dog 350w in my s939 system- can send that if it helps... I know it has the 4pin but not sure if it's 20 or 24 pin??? ***


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

Careful brandon. It's only got a 4 pin cpu connection. You can do without the +4 but an 8 pin on those Thuban's are necessity if attempting to OC also. You may have to keep it stock.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Careful brandon. It's only got a 4 pin cpu connection.



My MSI K9A2 Plat only has a 4 pin CPU connector, not 8

*Edit*

Here he has it installed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My MSI K9A2 Plat only has a 4 pin CPU connector, not 8



Then I would watch attempting to run heavy overclocks on it. Nothing past 3.3Ghz.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

@brandon- If you don't come up with anything by tonight PM me and we can work something out... I have an idea that may get you a Corsair 850w Silver rated modular PSU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Then I would watch attempting to run heavy overclocks on it. Nothing past 3.3Ghz.



I have clocked many CPU's on boards with only 4 pins? I havn't had an issue with the board just the PSU that exploded.



norton said:


> @brandon- if you don't come up with anything by tonight pm me and we can work something out... I have an idea that may get you a corsair 850w silver rated modular psu



ygpm

*EDIT*

I just PMed Mad Shot to have him hold off shipping the PSU until I can figure out what would be suitable for the 6 core.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I havn't had an issue with the board just the PSU that exploded.



Exactly my point. The board may be able to take it but attempting to run that type of current through 4 wires ....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Exactly my point. The board may be able to take it but attempting to run that type of current through 4 wires ....



I may beg the wife to let me buy BOW's PSU then order a 8pin to 4pin adaptor (Heavy Gauge). I had one of these before in a build.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> then order a 8pin to 4pin adaptor (Heavy Gauge)



That would work. I wonder if you could mod up your own to double up wiring (8 wires->4pins).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> That would work. I wonder if you could mod up your own to double up wiring (8 wires->4pins).



The adapter does that, It takes the positive and negative wires and bundles the 8 down to 4.

I PMed bow and explained my situation. Hope something can be worked out, I know he needs a motherboard and if I have to I can sacrifice my 880G to him if that would help.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It takes the positive and negative wires and bundles the 8 down to 4.



Oh ok. Was thinking it took 8 pins at the female end of the  adapter and pushes them down to 4 wires at another male connection.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2012)

Would anybody be willing to pitch in a few bucks along with me and anyone else to get Brandon a PSU?  He deserves it, I'm willing to do it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Would anybody be willing to pitch in a few bucks along with me and anyone else to get Brandon a PSU?  He deserves it, I'm willing to do it.



Its ok CP! I am just gonna go with Mad shots PSU for now and see how it will handle the system and if I get scared I will try to find another one. I really do appreciate the thought!!! THANK YOU CP!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 24, 2012)

My Phenom 1045T arrived today, along with my two Rosewill RG530-S12 power supplies and a 40g jar of Cooler Master IceFusion cheapo-paste. I'm putting the 1045T through its paces right now on my Crosshair III Formula and seeing what clocks/volts I can do (although it's only a 13.5x chip and my board only does around 265-270 HTT). 

Hopefully my HEC Blitz cases will arrive tomorrow and in better condition than the half-opened Newegg box I got today.


----------



## popswala (Apr 25, 2012)

I got a problem and I'm wondering if anyone knows an answer to it lol. My wife closes wcg to watch movies on here (dunno why when I said to only close folding). When I get home and click on wcg to open. My pc locks up. I can't do a thing exept for hitting reset and letting it load normally at startup. So basically Even if I click it to bench or play a game and then reopen. It locks pc again.

Any ideas?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok CP! I am just gonna go with Mad shots PSU for now and see how it will handle the system and if I get scared I will try to find another one. I really do appreciate the thought!!! THANK YOU CP!


 You will be fine. Like I said you may want to get a 20 to 24 pin adapter, thought I am not using one on that psu with the s939 system it's in now. It does have the 4 pin cpu power connector and 26 amps on the 12v line. I ran a cheap 450 watt that is less of a unit then this one is in my x4 system without issue. I would still be using that cheapie in the x4 if I wasn't given a antec 650 watter. If you have a problem with it you can always send it back without issue. But if your system ran on a 450 watt unit before it will run on this unit.



popswala said:


> I got a problem and I'm wondering if anyone knows an answer to it lol. My wife closes wcg to watch movies on here (dunno why when I said to only close folding). When I get home and click on wcg to open. My pc locks up. I can't do a thing exept for hitting reset and letting it load normally at startup. So basically Even if I click it to bench or play a game and then reopen. It locks pc again.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Not sure what you got going on there Pops. Have you tried unistalling and reinstalling?


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2012)

popswala said:


> I got a problem and I'm wondering if anyone knows an answer to it lol. My wife closes wcg to watch movies on here (dunno why when I said to only close folding). When I get home and click on wcg to open. My pc locks up. I can't do a thing exept for hitting reset and letting it load normally at startup. So basically Even if I click it to bench or play a game and then reopen. It locks pc again.
> 
> Any ideas?



Are you closing down the BOINC manager or just the interface? WCG will still run when the manager closes. Options:
- suspend
- exit and stop doing science (or some message like that)
- right click the BOINC manager on the task bar and snooze it (not sure if that works or what it does?)
Any of these should return your system back to useable state for other things


----------



## popswala (Apr 25, 2012)

lol, wasn't thinking about those. I was just clicking up top -File-Exit. I should have remembered its still running in background even tho interface is closed. I'll remember that. I'm still wondering why its acting that way tho.

I checked my other rig to see that it wasn't updated all day. all clients were 100% with no new ones. Come to find out the wireless wasn't connected. I looked through all settings and seen that it was set for the pc to turn off to save power. I hope that fixed it. Soo many things to remember and a lil brain to hold it all lol.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol, wasn't thinking about those. I was just clicking up top -File-Exit. I should have remembered its still running in background even tho interface is closed. I'll remember that. I'm still wondering why its acting that way tho.
> 
> I checked my other rig to see that it wasn't updated all day. all clients were 100% with no new ones. Come to find out the wireless wasn't connected. I looked through all settings and seen that it was set for the pc to turn off to save power. I hope that fixed it. Soo many things to remember and a lil brain to hold it all lol.



Mad Shot and I have been going thru similar things since we started (learning curve?). I still have a rig or two that forgets to report its work and went through a different kind of lockup on each machine at least once... even lost a couple of days work because of them :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah we are still on the learning curve of this stuff.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 25, 2012)

I had to leave work early tonight, but my 1045T E0 easily passed IntelBurnTest (set to Very High/4GB) at 267*13.5 (3604 MHz 1.4v), Turbo disabled, 2667 NB/HT and ~1420 DDR3. I then dropped it to 1.375v but didn't have time to install WCG tonight so I'll see if I find the computer acting funny or BSODing tomorrow when I get back. So far, I am quite impressed with it considering it's a locked, low bin chip. It seems to be doing about 70 GFLOPs in IBT which is pretty fast. My 955 BE Deneb C1 on DDR2 1066 gets about 40-45 GFLOPs on the nForce 3 board if I recall, but that's in XP x86.

Definitely faster than the Sempron 130 placeholder I had in my Crosshair III.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I had to leave work early tonight, but my 1045T E0 easily passed IntelBurnTest (set to Very High/4GB) at 267*13.5 (3604 MHz 1.4v), Turbo disabled, 2667 NB/HT and ~1420 DDR3. I then dropped it to 1.375v but didn't have time to install WCG tonight so I'll see if I find the computer acting funny or BSODing tomorrow when I get back. So far, I am quite impressed with it considering it's a locked, low bin chip. It seems to be doing about 70 GFLOPs in IBT which is pretty fast. My 955 BE Deneb C1 on DDR2 1066 gets about 40-45 GFLOPs on the nForce 3 board if I recall, but that's in XP x86.
> 
> Definitely faster than the Sempron 130 placeholder I had in my Crosshair III.



3.6 is a nice o/c for a 1045T 

poor little Sempron's... they get no love


----------



## Daimus (Apr 25, 2012)

I noticed that my 1045t uses almost 2.6 GB of memory when processing certain tasks. I had the idea to pull out one of the two memory module and run the Athlon X2 5000 + (unlocked to Phenom FX5000 Quad Core), now I have to give up at the thought.


----------



## KieX (Apr 25, 2012)

So an update on the SR-2... The IMC on one of the Xeons died. :shadedshu Thankfully the rest of the CPU is fine, and having switched all the RAM to other CPU, the cruncher keeps going, albeit at stock speeds. The 3930K.. well 4.3GHz it is, good 10C cooler than 4.6GHz.

Some luck better than no luck at all.



Daimus said:


> I noticed that my 1045t uses almost 2.6 GB of memory when processing certain tasks. I had the idea to pull out one of the two memory module and run the Athlon X2 5000 + (unlocked to Phenom FX5000 Quad Core), now I have to give up at the thought.



I've run some of my i7's on 2GB for a while (now running 4GB since RAM prices dropped). Think you just need to avoid CEP2 and you will be fine. Check the project requirements, will give you an idea: http://goo.gl/g8QLF


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> So an update on the SR-2... The IMC on one of the Xeons died. :shadedshu Thankfully the rest of the CPU is fine, and having switched all the RAM to other CPU, the cruncher keeps going, albeit at stock speeds. The 3930K.. well 4.3GHz it is, good 10C cooler than 4.6GHz.
> 
> Some luck better than no luck at all.
> 
> ...





Sucks for the CPU 


On my side, if my boss gets a new laptop, I'll grap an i7 820QM !!!! means 8 thread of Crunching (and ATI FirePro M7820)!!


----------



## KieX (Apr 25, 2012)

popswala said:


> I got a problem and I'm wondering if anyone knows an answer to it lol. My wife closes wcg to watch movies on here (dunno why when I said to only close folding). When I get home and click on wcg to open. My pc locks up. I can't do a thing exept for hitting reset and letting it load normally at startup. So basically Even if I click it to bench or play a game and then reopen. It locks pc again.
> 
> Any ideas?



Maybe reducing the RAM use in the settings can help those lockups?

If you need to keep pausing it for specific programs, like Windows Media Player or whatever you're using, you can include it on the config file so that BOINC automatically pauses whilst that software is running.

Search for the cc_config.xml file (think it's by default in user/appdata/boinc) and add this line: <exclusive_app>program name .exe</exclusive_app>


```
<cc_config>
  <options>
     <exclusive_app>Speed.exe</exclusive_app>
     <exclusive_app>Crysis.exe</exclusive_app>
     <exclusive_app>FarCry.exe</exclusive_app>
     <exclusive_app>NFSHP2.exe</exclusive_app>
     <exclusive_app>FarCry2.exe</exclusive_app>
     <exclusive_app>Dirms.exe</exclusive_app>
     <exclusive_app>Spybot.exe</exclusive_app>
  </options>
</cc_config>
```

Then restart boinc or choose to read config file from the advanced menu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2012)

Guys, I'm sick as hell again, fever, the whole nine yards.  So If I'm not on much, you know what's going on.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Captain. I hope you get feeling better soon. You think it may be the bird flu?


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sorry to hear that Captain. I hope you get feeling better soon. You think it may be the bird flu?



 you're whacked!!!

Get better soon!

Try some chicken soup..... or is that cannibalism?


----------



## Bow (Apr 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> you're whacked!!!
> 
> Get better soon!
> 
> Try some chicken soup..... or is that cannibalism?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm sick as hell again, fever, the whole nine yards.  So If I'm not on much, you know what's going on.



Get your vitamin d levels checked.  unless you're outdoors alot, they're guaranteed to be low.  Take at least 1000IU's of D3 (not D4).  I started doing that 2 years ago and haven't been sick since.  I used to get bronchitis 1-3 times per year even after I stopped smoking.

Also get some zinc lozenges.  They're usually 5mg each and the daily value is 50mg so you can safely consume at least 10 per day.  A good multivitamin will help but you need to take the D3 separately since no one is likely to have 1000 IU's.  

Get tested if you think I'm nuts.  I guarantee you will be below the acceptable range unless you get a lot of sun.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 26, 2012)

I dropped the X6 1045T to 1.325v and installed WCG. I think this CPU still has some more room to undervolt although I could be close to the limit. We'll see tomorrow when I have more time.

So far I'm still amazed at what voltage and wattage this Thuban pulls off. I think I gave Thubans a bad rap last year but I have a feeling the difference from a Deneb is almost as significant as moving from an Agena X4 9750 (which has killed two motherboards with its ridiculous power consumption) to a Deneb X4 955BE (which is much better than the Agena but still needs 1.425v to do 3.6 GHz). Supposedly the IMC is a lot better than Deneb's IMC as well?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Get your vitamin d levels checked.  unless you're outdoors alot, they're guaranteed to be low.  Take at least 1000IU's of D3 (not D4).  I started doing that 2 years ago and haven't been sick since.  I used to get bronchitis 1-3 times per year even after I stopped smoking.
> 
> Also get some zinc lozenges.  They're usually 5mg each and the daily value is 50mg so you can safely consume at least 10 per day.  A good multivitamin will help but you need to take the D3 separately since no one is likely to have 1000 IU's.
> 
> Get tested if you think I'm nuts.  I guarantee you will be below the acceptable range unless you get a lot of sun.




Yeah, I tested years ago and they told me I needed to take vitamins, but never did.  I just kept forgetting to buy overtime for some reason.  So I finally started taking some vitamins and stuff, hopefully I'll get sick with less frequency now, i literally get sick once a month, it sucks.  I'm typing with a damn fever as I speak.  



Jstn7477 said:


> I dropped the X6 1045T to 1.325v and installed WCG. I think this CPU still has some more room to undervolt although I could be close to the limit. We'll see tomorrow when I have more time.
> 
> So far I'm still amazed at what voltage and wattage this Thuban pulls off. I think I gave Thubans a bad rap last year but I have a feeling the difference from a Deneb is almost as significant as moving from an Agena X4 9750 (which has killed two motherboards with its ridiculous power consumption) to a Deneb X4 955BE (which is much better than the Agena but still needs 1.425v to do 3.6 GHz). Supposedly the IMC is a lot better than Deneb's IMC as well?



Thubans in my opinion are better than Denebs all around.  I will be honest, my 1090T/CHIV combo has been the PC I've enjoyed the most using.  Just feels fast and snappy around windows.  Leaving benchmarks aside, it games and does everything just as good or better than any of my Intel's, past or present.  That's just what I do though, I don't really do anything CPU intensive other than crunching.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Love yah bro. Get to feelin' better. I hope you don't have chicken pox (much pun intended)....


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I tested years ago and they told me I needed to take vitamins, but never did.  I just kept forgetting to buy overtime for some reason.  So I finally started taking some vitamins and stuff, hopefully I'll get sick with less frequency now, i literally get sick once a month, it sucks.  I'm typing with a damn fever as I speak.



It's not just vitamins, but d and zinc in particular.  Take 20 minutes and read the article I posted in the science section.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149551&highlight=vitamin+d


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> It's not just vitamins, but d and zinc in particular.  Take 20 minutes and read the article I posted in the science section.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149551&highlight=vitamin+d



Will do man, what I meant was I'm just going to try with some vitamins which I was suppsoed to take a while back and never did and see how it goes.  Anyways I'm due for a full check up, so I'll make sure to check that too!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2012)

I am now the proud owner of 2 ES versions of the mighty E5-2687W Octoooooo Coreeeeee (/echo audio fx).  

Hulk smash (work units).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I am now the proud owner of 2 ES versions of the mighty E5-2687W Octoooooo Coreeeeee (/echo audio fx).
> 
> Hulk smash (work units).



Can someone hand me a towel .... 


Those are some mighty fine cpu's you got there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I am now the proud owner of 2 ES versions of the mighty E5-2687W Octoooooo Coreeeeee (/echo audio fx).
> 
> Hulk smash (work units).


----------



## Daimus (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I am now the proud owner of 2 ES versions of the mighty E5-2687W Octoooooo Coreeeeee (/echo audio fx).
> 
> Hulk smash (work units).



That is power! Now begins a tough fight for the top 3!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice job Twilyth!  Now go get that cherry pie


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/285/459/10a.gif



LOL.  Love the pic! Stole it!

As for top 3, we'll have to see how that blade rental thing goes.  As I recall, F150 can hit mid 60's all on by his lonesome, so I think i'm still safely in his rear view.  As for my other targets . . . errr, I mean team mates . . . .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> LOL.  Love the pic! Stole it!
> 
> As for top 3, we'll have to see how that blade rental thing goes.  As I recall, F150 can hit mid 60's all on by his lonesome, so I think i'm still safely in his rear view.  As for my other targets . . . errr, I mean team mates . . . .



I wished I could get away with using our blade servers here at work but they would probably kill me if it tried.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I am now the proud owner of 2 ES versions of the mighty E5-2687W Octoooooo Coreeeeee (/echo audio fx).
> 
> Hulk smash (work units).



Do you have a MOBO yet? 32 threads will result in a different pie for sure and by the 10th of May F150 and I will have reduced output (Free beta is over)


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Do you have a MOBO yet? 32 threads will result in a different pie for sure and by the 10th of May F150 and I will have reduced output (Free beta is over)



No.  Because it's an ES, the vendor recommends certain m/b's like the supermicro X9DAi.  Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> No.  Because it's an ES, the vendor recommends certain m/b's like the supermicro X9DAi.  Do you have any suggestions?



Sorry no. At $1800 a pop I havn't played with them yet. The problem with server boards is the lack of OC possibilities but a Intel W2600CR would work at stock at least. Yes I know don't go down that road but as you say it is ES's so to be on the safe side.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Sorry no. At $1800 a pop I havn't played with them yet. The problem with server boards is the lack of OC possibilities but a Intel W2600CR would work at stock at least. Yes I know don't go down that road but as you say it is ES's so to be on the safe side.



That's retail. I paid several hundred less than that for 2.  Of course they were used, but who really cares.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 26, 2012)

ES's are not floating around where I live but if I ever win the big one I would get 4 retail (and fold). 2600K are still the king for chruncing I asume after reading the rewievs of the 22 nm running hot Intel.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 26, 2012)

Had some errors overnight on my 1045T rig (which may have screwed my 460s for a day as well) so I bumped the voltage up to 1.35v and it should be good now.


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I am now the proud owner of 2 ES versions of the mighty E5-2687W Octoooooo Coreeeeee (/echo audio fx).
> 
> Hulk smash (work units).



Damn! Sweet machine. I'm contemplating some myself, though I'd have to buy 1 CPU and run 1P until I can afford 2P.

It's going to be get pretty interesting for the top 4 pie slots. Fun times!  Though once Chimp Challenge starts I'll be moving a chunk of my power to our F@H team. Have to honor tradition.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> Damn! Sweet machine. I'm contemplating some myself, though I'd have to buy 1 CPU and run 1P until I can afford 2P.
> 
> *It's going to be get pretty interesting for the top 4 pie slots*. Fun times!  Though once Chimp Challenge starts I'll be moving a chunk of my power to our F@H team. Have to honor tradition.



There's even competition for a Top 20 slot  Competition and Cooperation are some of the core elements of a great Team and we seem to be finding a lot of that here lately


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> There's even competition for a Top 20 slot  Competition and Cooperation are some of the core elements of a great Team and we seem to be finding a lot of that here lately



Indeed, friendly competition is always a fun way to get the work done. Looking at the pie thread is quite interesting these days, not just because of the coffey.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

Competition good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

Seems Free DC is down, It shows 0 in every persons points for today and there is no milestones.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Seems Free DC is down, It shows 0 in every persons points for today and there is no milestones.



My fault.... I broke into the Top 100 this am and crashed an entire website 

BOINCstats website is working OK. Hopefully FreeDC will be back up a little later today


----------



## Daimus (Apr 27, 2012)

FreeDC is alive again! Norton, you could not break it.
You are now in the first hundred, and it's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

Daimus said:


> FreeDC is alive again! Norton, you could not break it.
> You are now in the first hundred, and it's great! Congratulations!



Thanks Daimus! Looks like you will be there very soon as well 

Looks like I'm going to have one heck of a time trying to get into the Top 20 today.... may have to stop home and turn my rigs up a notch


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats On the top 100 Norton


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

Norton/madshot

You guys have rocked it since you joined!  Now is this the most awesome place on earth or what?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2012)

OK crunching team in preparation for the upcoming Chimp Challenge, I will switch all my rigs to F@H starting 1 May and leave my Q6700 as my lone cruncher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2012)

bogmali said:


> OK crunching team in preparation for the upcoming Chimp Challenge, I will switch all my rigs to F@H starting 1 May and leave my Q6700 as my lone cruncher.



So for sure we are participating?  If so I'll gather my troops together and see what we can do to help you guys out!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your advice trying to get me up and Crunching, with This Old Comp. But the two big pieces of the pie go to Norton, who told me to PM Mindweaver, the other big piece to him!

I took MW's advice and dumped WCG for the BOINK download, 7.02 blah, blah, and this morning I awoke to a task that has been running error free for over 9 hours!

Yea! So, with crossed fingers, I hope that was that!

 to the WCG forum, useless!

 to Mindweaver, who has been a Socket A cruncher in the past, specifically Duron Crunching.

 to the rest of this awesome team for taking on a driveling fool, like myself!


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats 

Sounds like you are on your way!!! 

See you at milestone 100


----------



## Bow (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Norton/madshot
> 
> You guys have rocked it since you joined!  Now is this the most awesome place on earth or what?



Norton and I have been rolling here lately. And with the plans we have it will only get better. 





Arjai said:


> Thanks everybody for your advice trying to get me up and Crunching, with This Old Comp. But the two big pieces of the pie go to Norton, who told me to PM Mindweaver, the other big piece to him!
> 
> I took MW's advice and dumped WCG for the BOINK download, 7.02 blah, blah, and this morning I awoke to a task that has been running error free for over 9 hours!
> 
> ...



Hey buddy, I was crunching on socket A's at first also. You just need to be mindful of what projects you crunch with them.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry team but I need to shut down for about a week or so now, wife wants to paint the whole loft 

On the other hand I'll be back with more hardware


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2012)

WCG is down for maintenance til tomorrow....

Sent a PM to Arjai so he wouldn't freak when he finds his rig hadn't uploaded/reported anything. I freaked a little bit but saw the notice and calmed down when I tried to log in to WCG 

Thanks for the heads up Mad Shot 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2614670&postcount=71


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

Since wgc is down, I am going to do some hardware swapping and a os upgrade to my x2 systems here in a few.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> WCG is down for maintenance til tomorrow....
> 
> Sent a PM to Arjai so he wouldn't freak when he finds his rig hadn't uploaded/reported anything. I freaked a little bit but saw the notice and calmed down when I tried to log in to WCG
> 
> ...



I was wondering WTF was going on! 

That explains a lot. I was thinking it was my rigs or something.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 28, 2012)

Bow said:


>



I like the way you do things Bow.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> WCG is down for maintenance til tomorrow....
> 
> Sent a PM to Arjai so he wouldn't freak when he finds his rig hadn't uploaded/reported anything. I freaked a little bit but saw the notice and calmed down when I tried to log in to WCG
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Mad Shot



Thanks for the Heads up. BTW, I have two tasks running now! However, one I signed up for is ABC@Home. I signed on not knowing if it will count towards our team, anyways, it's running and the Clean Energy Phase 2 is running, not problems!

So, these will finish and then I'll get no new tasks? Even though I'm running the BOINC manager?




			
				ThE_MaD_ShOt said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, I was crunching on socket A's at first also. You just need to be mindful of what projects you crunch with them.



I know Mad Shot! No disrespect.  You've helped me along in many ways, and I thank you! I'll make another pie that you, CP and Norton can have all to yourselves!!


----------



## popswala (Apr 29, 2012)

Finally. Boinc wasn't uploading and I was running the last four I had. I did a restart and now its uploaded. Don't know if anyone else was having that issue but that's what I did.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 29, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Thanks for the Heads up. BTW, I have two tasks running now! However, one I signed up for is ABC@Home. I signed on not knowing if it will count towards our team, anyways, it's running and the Clean Energy Phase 2 is running, not problems!
> 
> So, these will finish and then I'll get no new tasks? Even though I'm running the BOINC manager?
> 
> ...



Abc doesn't count toward your wcg points. And thank you for the compliment. If there's anything else we can do just ask man. 



popswala said:


> Finally. Boinc wasn't uploading and I was running the last four I had. I did a restart and now its uploaded. Don't know if anyone else was having that issue but that's what I did.




Hey pops it wasn't your machine. Wcg was down. It came back online about 2 hrs ago. I had 3 systems out of work for about 2 hrs.


----------



## popswala (Apr 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Abc doesn't count toward your wcg points. And thank you for the compliment. If there's anything else we can do just ask man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet. I had to restart it anyways. I closed it to play a game for a bit and when I reopened it. The pc froze as usual so I had to restart. I thought I read up top somewhere it was going to be down till tomorrow? unless that was posted yesterday. My memories shot


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah it was supposed to be down until tomorrow. I guess they got done quicker then expected.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah it was supposed to be down until tomorrow. I guess they got done quicker then expected.



Thanks for the info- updating my rigs now! 

*** Update- will give FreeDC and WCG another hour or so to see if they update. Will post what's available for Daily #'s, Pie, and Milestones afterwards ***


----------



## Arjai (Apr 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Abc doesn't count toward your wcg points. And thank you for the compliment. If there's anything else we can do just ask man.



Oh well, it's only a small thingy, and I'm a bit of a math nerd. So, if nobody minds, I'm gonna keep it in the mix. Maybe once my farm is built, I will set it aside to run on my daily machine and keep the other two crunching full time.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Do what makes you happy.  I think the team will agree with me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 29, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Oh well, it's only a small thingy, and I'm a bit of a math nerd. So, if nobody minds, I'm gonna keep it in the mix. Maybe once my farm is built, I will set it aside to run on my daily machine and keep the other two crunching full time.



I still crunch Seti from time to time, so it's your own preference. I am actually once my next x4 is done going to devote the main three systems to Wcg and the other oddball machines to Seti.
I will still keep my numbers up with Wcg but also still contribute to Seti.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 29, 2012)

Going to be helping XS with the super computer week so no production from me for May 1-7. I'll be back after but I'm going to downsize to just one rig soon.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

OK it looks like I've hit a wall with my ppd so it's time to plan an upgrade or two 

I'm putting feelers out for Thubans to replace the 720BE and the 960T in my crunchers. This would bring my output up over 10k ppd with all 3 rigs running.

Please let me know if you know of anything available or keep me in mind if you are upgrading and need a home for the chip you currently have. 1090/1100T's are the preference but will consider any 6 core that will work in my rigs.

Will put my current chips out there to help other crunchers as needed. The 960T does great and oc's well, the 720BE not so much.

Thx


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2012)

Has the 960T's unlock potential been tested thoroughly?


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Has the 960T's unlock potential been tested thoroughly?



Completely.... I went thru 3 generations of boards (790,890, and 990 series) unlocks but no stability past the BIOS post no matter what I've tried. Overclocks easy up to 3.8 though (crunching at 3.4 to keep the heat down)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 29, 2012)

Speaking of Thubans, I'll need to work on my 1045T some more to get it performing optimally. I think my Team Elite $30 8GB DDR3 1333 kit overclocks badly, as I was still getting "Assertion Failed" errors despite bumping the VCORE on my chip to 1.35, so I lowered the HTT to 250 from 260 and no more problems apparently. I think I'll swap with the G.Skill 8GB 1333 Ripjaws on my currently unused G41 system as G.Skill sticks always seem to have good headroom and I only need to get to 1420 or so (5.33*267). 

In other news, I brought my KillAWatt to work on Friday and my 1045T/2 GTX 460s rig pulls 450-500w from the wall with a LEPA G900 80+ Gold PSU. My 955BE/HD 3850 AGP seems to use ~200w and my PDC E6600/7800GS AGP only seems to take ~120w. Currently all 3 systems on that side of the room use about 800-900w peak.

EDIT: Also got my crappy PNY DDR2-800 exchanged at WorstBuy today (one of the sticks locks up PCs after 1-5 minutes) and managed to get sticks with smaller ICs and they actually get to 1000 at 1.9v CAS 6 (they're rated 800 CAS 6) so it's awesome that they OC better than the older bigger chips. Should be able to bring my A7DA-S online with a Phenom 9750 in a few days, although I might just move that Phenom to my AM2NF3 machine and swap with the 955BE.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll be tearing down one of my 1090T's (replacing with a Llano A8) but I've already promised it to a friend (non-WCG).  I contributed a fair amount to the contest last year, plus there was the TPU ad on Free-DC, so I'm focusing my charity closer to home for a while.  I've also dropped a boatload of money on servers (not all of which I've discussed here), and I need to either start acting rationally or find a nice comfy psychiatric hospital to check myself into.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I'll be tearing down one of my 1090T's (replacing with a Llano A8) but I've already promised it to a friend (non-WCG).  I contributed a fair amount to the contest last year, plus there was the TPU ad on Free-DC, so I'm focusing my charity closer to home for a while.  I've also dropped a boatload of money on servers (not all of which I've discussed here), and I need to either start acting rationally or find a nice comfy psychiatric hospital to check myself into.



I enjoy your posts.... your best contributions hands down! 

Stay out of them hospitals they're bad for your health  
  would your friend be interested in a 960T and a 60GB SSD (Corsair Nova 2) instead? I'm considering putting that deal up as a FT post in the B/S/T section.


----------



## Bow (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> I enjoy your posts.... your best contributions hands down!
> 
> Stay out of them hospitals they're bad for your health
> would your friend be interested in a 960T and a 60GB SSD (Corsair Nova 2) instead? I'm considering putting that deal up as a FT post in the B/S/T section.


No, he's looking forward to the 1090T.  Apologies.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK it looks like I've hit a wall with my ppd so it's time to plan an upgrade or two
> 
> I'm putting feelers out for Thubans to replace the 720BE and the 960T in my crunchers. This would bring my output up over 10k ppd with all 3 rigs running.
> 
> ...



End rant  

Just sucks that I can output so much more than I am now. I think I got a few $$$ coming in a week or so and will be picking up the couple of 6 core CPU's I need (new or used so still looking)- will bring my total up to 18 cores crunching, up from 13 now so not too bad an increase.

Will be looking to build another cruncher by June (or earlier) possible specs/options:

1- AM3+ w/FX6200 (upgrade my main rig to FX-8150 as prices are dropping)
2- X58 w/i7 920 or 930 (older tech but getting more affordable w good ppd)
3- AM3+ w/Athlon II X4 (seem to be getting decent ppd)
4- 2600k or FX8120 system
Ultimate goal is 15-20k ppd..... so much for sticking to 5k ppd 

Will look to buy from fellow crunchers that are upgrading as my 1st choice and will sell off my excess hardware to fellow crunchers who may need it at a nice discount.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 30, 2012)

You should look at good thread CPU but low power CPU 

I think an i3 2100 should be not too bad.. 4 thread, enought fast. That is if you worry about Power bill 

That is what I'm going to do, when I will get my house in 2 years. a Small server with an Low power CPU but alot of thread.

a i3 2100 at 100% Crunching, will draw less power than an i7 1366, or a AMD CPU (but has less thread also, but at 100% that would be awesome).

That is just a suggestion


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> You should look at good thread CPU but low power CPU
> 
> I think an i3 2100 should be not too bad.. 4 thread, enought fast. That is if you worry about Power bill
> 
> ...



I'm thinking an i7 1366 (920/930) downclocked would give me 8 threads and not too bad on the power.... similar with the others as well. I have an option for power that won't cost me anything but need to work out communications 1st (no phone lines/internet where the power is in all but 1 location)


----------



## Daimus (Apr 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> End rant
> 
> Just sucks that I can output so much more than I am now. I think I got a few $$$ coming in a week or so and will be picking up the couple of 6 core CPU's I need (new or used so still looking)- will bring my total up to 18 cores crunching, up from 13 now so not too bad an increase.
> 
> ...



I would not recommend 8150. Very expensive, but essentially the same 8120. You do not need overclocking records? Your rigs can be upgraded cheaply. You just might replace the 960T and 720 without changing the platform to the most inexpensive x6.
EDIT: Oh, sorry, missed that you already had planned.

As for me, 8120@4,5 (24h) and 1045T@3.1 (16h) bring me about 10k ppd.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I would not recommend 8150. Very expensive, but essentially the same 8120. You do not need overclocking records? Your rigs can be upgraded cheaply. You just might replace the 960T and 720 without changing the platform to the most inexpensive x6.
> As for me, 8120@4,5 (24h) and 1045T@3.1 (16h) bring me about 10k ppd.



Thanks Daimus... your rigs are doing great by the way!  

I will be putting the X6's in those 2 rigs AND will be adding on a new rig in a couple of months. Maybe I will just put the 960T I already have into a cheap AM3+ board after the X6's are in and call it a day with 22 cores (6 for each of my current rigs plus 4 from the 960T)

That will give me the option of putting an 8120/8150 (or Piledriver for that matter) in my main rig and reusing the 6200 as a future upgrade or rig (i.e. will add up to 8 more cores for a total of 30)

Probably my best option ATM


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I talked to CP today and he wants everyone to know that he has been really busy lately but he has not forgotten about us and he misses us ALOT! He will be on later tonight to give us all hugs


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hey guys, I talked to CP today and he wants everyone to know that he has been really busy lately but he has not forgotten about us and he misses us ALOT! He will be on later tonight to give us all hugs


I'm good with a manly handshake.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I'm good with a manly handshake. http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/smileys/thumbs_up.gif



Brother's don't shake hands... BROTHER'S GOTTA HUG!!!


----------



## popswala (May 1, 2012)

I'm just pointing this out for myself. I finally moved up from position 85 to now 84. I think thats still good.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm just pointing this out for myself. I finally moved up from position 85 to now 84. I think thats still good.



Your numbers have been picking up pretty good over the past week or so!!


----------



## Bow (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

Bow said:


>



You talk too much....


----------



## mjkmike (May 1, 2012)

^^He does talk too much but you just need to hear what he says.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2012)

Well guys one of my crunchers decided it wanted to freak out today. Now it won't connect to client. I tried uninstalling wcg and reinstalling to no avail. All the other systems are good. It's internet connection is good. just won't connect to localhost. I thinks it's time to break out the 1911 on it's ass. Well I killed the hdd and installing Ubuntu 12.04 on it. So my numbers will be down for a couple days until wcg decides to throttle me back up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys one of my crunchers decided it wanted to freak out today. Now it won't connect to client. I tried uninstalling wcg and reinstalling to no avail. All the other systems are good. It's internet connection is good. just won't connect to localhost. I thinks it's time to break out the 1911 on it's ass. Well I killed the hdd and installing Ubuntu 12.04 on it. So my numbers will be down for a couple days until wcg decides to throttle me back up.



mad, i can turn over my 6 core machine to ur name and boost ur numbers while u fix ur hdd! :.)


----------



## mjkmike (May 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys one of my crunchers decided it wanted to freak out today. Now it won't connect to client. I tried uninstalling wcg and reinstalling to no avail. All the other systems are good. It's internet connection is good. just won't connect to localhost. I thinks it's time to break out the 1911 on it's ass. Well I killed the hdd and installing Ubuntu 12.04 on it. So my numbers will be down for a couple days until wcg decides to throttle me back up.



The only time that hapen to me was the clock on my PC.  bad year or time realy pissis wcg off.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> mad, i can turn over my 6 core machine to ur name and boost ur numbers while u fix ur hdd! :.)



I appreciate it man I really do. The junk pile in question should be back up sometime tonight. I just can't for the life of me figure out what happened. It was working fine this morning and when I got home tonight it was blanked out with the connecting to localhost crap at the bottom. So I tried all I could think of to fix it. So now I wiped the drive and now loading linux on it. I was planning on moving the system over to Linux in a week or so anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I appreciate it man I really do. The junk pile in question should be back up sometime tonight. I just can't for the life of me figure out what happened. It was working fine this morning and when I got home tonight it was blanked out with the connecting to localhost crap at the bottom. So I tried all I could think of to fix it. So now I wiped the drive and now loading linux on it. I was planning on moving the system over to Linux in a week or so anyway.




does linux get better ppd?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2012)

From what I see yes. My one x2 system running Windows with a faster proc mind you is trailing the The other one running Ubuntu by about 3 to 400 ppd.




Back up and running. Several hours later and a few drinks and here we are.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

Well guys the 6 core is OCed to 3.6Ghz 1.43V and has been stable all night long crunching 100% so this SHOULD put me in PIE status but we will see


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys the 6 core is OCed to 3.6Ghz 1.43V and has been stable all night long crunching 100% so this SHOULD put me in PIE status but we will see



Looks like the new PSU is doing fine.... I'll leave some heat for the seller we got it from


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks norton! I wished this board was better on OCing. It only has two voltages to give the CPU other than AUTO and that is 1.43 and 1.475??????? WTF!!! Maybe its due to it being a older AM2+ board and this is a NEWER AM3 CPU? its updated to the latest bios.

I may look for a mATX 880G or something later on to replace it so I can use onboard video and may OC alittle better.
11 Hours on the OC running WCG 100% so I am assuming stability is good.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *890GX* or something later on



Corrected if you're looking for mATX


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Corrected if you're looking for mATX



My low end Gigabyte 880G OCs well and has been stable for weeks of 100% up time unless its just a good batch of boards. I don't need nothing more than that for a cruncher.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My low end Gigabyte 880G OCs well and has been stable for weeks of 100% up time unless its just a good batch of boards. I don't need nothing more than that for a cruncher.



LOL, you know I'm bustin' your balls. Nice to see you get that kickass cruncher up and running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL, you know I'm bustin' your balls. Nice to see you get that kickass cruncher up and running.



I know here SOON I will need a case to put this 6 core in cause my wife asks all the time when I am going to get it off one of her dinner tables


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know here SOON I will need a case to put this 6 core in cause my wife asks all the time when I am going to get it off one of her dinner tables



I just promised my Iceberg case to popswala for his "table" rig. I may have something else around.... I think I have a cheapie HEC or something in the basement, I'll take a look


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> I just promised my Iceberg case to popswala for his "table" rig. I may have something else around.... I think I have a cheapie HEC or something in the basement, I'll take a look



Yea I need to make some changes soon as well. I need to trade the 790FX for a 880G and that will go into the NZXT Vulcan then I will need to find a Mid tower for the 2600K and Gigabyte board.

So many changes LOL!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Does the K9A2 unlock chips?


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Does the K9A2 unlock chips?



You still have that 555?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> You still have that 555?



Wife's using it. I have it locked, stock, undervolted and it runs astoundingly well for her.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wife's using it. I have it locked, stock, undervolted and it runs astoundingly well for her.



Disregard my PM.... saw this message after I sent it


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Does the K9A2 unlock chips?



Nope its 700 chipset not 710


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Ouch. Yeah I really can't do that =/ If it was something out of my own rig I would be willing to listen. Probably going to have to have you ixnay on the SSD. More in need of a quieter,cooler gpu for her rig.

@Brandon

Crap. Alright. Will ponder a trade give me a few days to think it over.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ouch. Yeah I really can't do that =/ If it was something out of my own rig I would be willing to listen. Probably going to have to have you ixnay on the SSD. More in need of a quieter,cooler gpu for her rig.
> 
> @Brandon
> 
> Crap. Alright. Will ponder a trade give me a few days to think it over.



Want the XFX 5770 out of my 890GX cruncher? I'll send both.... working on getting a 7870 for Father's Day/birthday so I can go integrated for a while


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Brandon
> 
> Crap. Alright. Will ponder a trade give me a few days to think it over.



Here is the details of the board

MSI K9A2 Platinum AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard

MSI Website specs


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

Alright guys, our TPU F@H team is joining the Chimp Challenge.  They need all the help they can get.  The F@H captain BUCK NASTY will be posting in our section shortly with all the details.   who's down?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> who's down?



Definitely myself. I have joined in every year so far. 2 extra 460's should give the team a boost.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys, our TPU F@H team is joining the Chimp Challenge.  They need all the help they can get.  The F@H captain BUCK NASTY will be posting in our section shortly with all the details.   who's down?



I'm in but check my spec's in my sig... don't know how much these rigs will help 

Also, extreme noob with F@H not sure what's needed to set it up proper


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

F@H is more of a Nvidia GPU program. ATI/AMD works but not as much PPD from what I have been told.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

Nvidia still owns, but AMD nowadays is doing much better than before.  Don't matter if it's not much, lending them a hand is what counts!


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nvidia still owns, but AMD nowadays is doing much better than before.  Don't matter if it's not much, lending them a hand is what counts!



Any setup guides out there that I can use to setup my systems? We are starting around the 10th?


----------



## KieX (May 2, 2012)

After many months deliberating (and increasing PPD instead ) I think the bells are ringing for me to finally start decreasing my output.

I'm having to reduce my costs and regain some capital as I'm having to save as much as possible for a forthcoming house move sometime in summer. Well, that and also an interest in travelling around Europe.

This is not a farewell though. I hope to retain at least 30K PPD and I will do whatever my budget will allow to help keep the i7's within the team.

Keeping on Crunhing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Any setup guides out there that I can use to setup my systems? We are starting around the 10th?



Yeah i'm in but need some sort of setup guide.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Don't worry guys. I can help with setup once I get information whether if going single name or individual stats. Will pm you closer to the date or pm me whenever your ready.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2012)

Thanks man.


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

Now I'm up to spot 82. If I can get another 100k. I can go up another 6.

singing *movin' ooon up. in W C G, tryin to get a piece of the pi i ieee*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Now I'm up to spot 82. If I can get another 100k. I can go up another 6.
> 
> singing *movin' ooon up. in W C G, tryin to get a piece of the pi i ieee*




Hey it's pops Jefferson.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Now I'm up to spot 82. If I can get another 100k. I can go up another 6.
> 
> singing *movin' ooon up. in W C G, tryin to get a piece of the pi i ieee*



Go pops Go!!! I'll be about 10 spots behind you tomorrow night 

P.S> Got my 2nd NZXT case- the Iceberg will be ready for you early next week


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

Anyone know of a good, free remote desktop app? That way I can check the other pc without having to switch my screen over. I'd like to be able to monitor while still on main rig.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2012)

Ultra VNC
Www.ultravnc.com
Or
Realvnc
Www.realvnc.com


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

Thanks man. Any big differences between them?


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2012)

For all the crunchers that would like to participate in this year's Chimp Challenge (yes we are participating), here is the rundown:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165282



popswala said:


> Thanks man. Any big differences between them?



You can also use Team Viewer


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2012)

Yep, I actually posted in the folding forum regarding that I was in to help the team out. They have helped us a ton in the past so I figured it was only fair........Plus they are our fellow mates here on TPU. 

But as stated, I will also need all the setup info as well. I know that I actually have a F@H user name and all that, but heck, I have totally forgot how to get it going LOL.........Yea, yea, I know, ya can all give me shit about being old. LOLOL


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 3, 2012)

Logmein has some good stuff too.


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2012)

bogmali said:


> You can also use Team Viewer



++++1111 on Team viewer! The bad thing about UltraVNC and that crap is it is basically a back door for hackers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Jon for the link. 
Count us in!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2012)

Been playing with my new ex windows cruncher.  For those that want to try Ubuntu but maybe afraid to leave there Windows environment. Here you go Unbuntu 12.04 with the cinnamon desktop.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Alrigh fellas, I need each and everyone of you to please visit this thread and look into it, the more than can help the better. 

Chimp Challenge 2012


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2012)

I tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 x64 LTS on my 1045T + Biostar A780L3B + GT 220 and it just hangs after a minute on the "install or use as live cd" screen. Any ideas? I want to convert some machines in my farm to it in hopes of possibly getting more PPD crunching and folding. Windows 7 works flawlessly on this machine so I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Been playing with my new ex windows cruncher.  For those that want to try Ubuntu but maybe afraid to leave there Windows environment. Here you go Unbuntu 12.04 with the cinnamon desktop.
> 
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/desktop.png



I like  I think I will try my s939 X2 rig out with this version!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 x64 LTS on my 1045T + Biostar A780L3B + GT 220 and it just hangs after a minute on the "install or use as live cd" screen. Any ideas? I want to convert some machines in my farm to it in hopes of possibly getting more PPD crunching and folding. Windows 7 works flawlessly on this machine so I don't know what the deal is.



How are you installing it? If from cd you could have had a bad burn. I had to burn mine twice. The second time I remembered to lower the burn speed to 8x and it was good. 



Norton said:


> I like  I think I will try my s939 X2 rig out with this version!



Now that is not the desktop environment installed by default. Unity is the default. It has a launcher app deal on the left side of the screen for controlling everything. Kinda sucks if you ask me. I installed the cinnamon desktop and what you see is what you get with it. Much better.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't worry guys. I can help with setup once I get information whether if going single name or individual stats. Will pm you closer to the date or pm me whenever your ready.



Um, yeah going to need that help buddy. To many clients and apps to chose from. Sensory overload.


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Um, yeah going to need that help buddy. To many clients and apps to chose from. Sensory overload.



I agree!!!! Jeez, if one followed all of the tutorials the contest would be over by the time I got started.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys I got a new i3 2120 today and it's crunching strong! This little chip is kickass!... I'm suprised at what this chip can do and how snappy it is... Graphics are good for a daily driver/cruncher.  I was able to upgrade one of my older rigs for just a little over 200 bucks. chip/MB/4gb ram. The asus software was only able to overclock the cpu 3% and the GPU on the chip 30%!  I'm hoping to get 3 more i7's or 3 more i5's next month.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Great job mindweaver! . How are you buddy?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> How are you installing it? If from cd you could have had a bad burn. I had to burn mine twice. The second time I remembered to lower the burn speed to 8x and it was good.



DVD (as much as it is a waste, I don't have any CDs). I think I'll try the PenDriveLinux USB drive maker and see if it makes a difference. I did burn it on DVD+R media with a crappy Philips 16x burner from 2005 so that may have done it.


----------



## Daimus (May 3, 2012)

Fellows crunchers, i need to go away for 7-8 days. I have downclocked CPU's to prevent overheating and downloaded tasks for 8 days. If internet connection failed, i'll upload the results when i get back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Great man, enjoy whatever it is your are doing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Anyone know of a good, free remote desktop app? That way I can check the other pc without having to switch my screen over. I'd like to be able to monitor while still on main rig.



I use Teamviewer at home with LAN connections enabled. I can connect to each machine by IP address instead of the ID number it assigns each machine. I also can connect to my main PC which is in a DMZ then connect from it to all my cruncher to do maintenance or checkups.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

When I used to lack monitors LOL.  I used to just use log me in.  I still use it when I check while away from home.  I've heard great things about Teamviewer though.


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

That sounds good. Ill pm ya brandon when I get home on how to setup teamview. I got it installed last night. I tried connecting to one via ip but it didnt connect.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2012)

Pops,

Actually teamviewer would be nice if you setup in an unattended state. Good way to build up a Windows based home server.



stinger608 said:


> it is basically a back door for hackers.



As long as you have a properly setup firewall, that is moot.


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

You lost me on that one. Unattended state? It would be nice to access the other pc's on the network to monitor status. Is win7 firewall good enough or should I run something diff?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Is win7 firewall good enough or should I run something diff?



What router you got? Unattended meaning headless aka no vga/gpu.  Would have to setup teamviewer to have the same partner id every time.


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

Linksys wrt54g wireless connected to a motarola cable box. My main is hardwired but the other is wireless


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2012)

Yeah. You will be fine with whatever route you take.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

I've got an issue with stuck work units on the Clean Energy Project Phase 2?

On 2 rigs they seem to be stuck @ "uploading" but won't proceed forward to "ready to report" 

Is anyone else having the same issue? or know how to unstick them?

I tried to restart one rig, twice in fact, but it didn't help and it's still stuck 

Any ideas????


----------



## Mindweaver (May 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job mindweaver! . How are you buddy?



I'm doing good man. But I got some bad news last week.. My best friend went to get checked out because he started piss'n blood.. He didn't think nothing of it at first, thought it might be a kidney infection.. Well after a few days it just got worse.. So, his wife made him go to the doctor. They found a tumor on his bladder, and operated on him last Friday. They were able to remove it but, during the operation they found out he has stage three bladder cancer..  They didn't tell him until he got home the next day. We had a big cookout to help take it off his mind.. He's only 37 a year younger than me.. It sucks.. but he is feeling better and has stopped pissing blood. I guess they will let him know after more testing.  I hate to keep posting bad things that are happening in my life, but it helps to let some of it out. Thanks for listening all!


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your friend Mindweaver


----------



## Mindweaver (May 3, 2012)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> I've got an issue with stuck work units on the Clean Energy Project Phase 2?
> 
> On 2 rigs they seem to be stuck @ "uploading" but won't proceed forward to "ready to report"
> 
> ...



Might have to update manually? Tried that?



Mindweaver said:


> I'm doing good man. But I got some bad news last week.. My best friend went to get checked out because he started piss'n blood.. He didn't think nothing of it at first, thought it might be a kidney infection.. Well after a few days it just got worse.. So, his wife made him go to the doctor. They found a tumor on his bladder, and operated on him last Friday. They were able to remove it but, during the operation they found out he has stage three bladder cancer..  They didn't tell him until he got home the next day. We had a big cookout to help take it off his mind.. He's only 37 a year younger than me.. It sucks.. but he is feeling better and has stopped pissing blood. I guess they will let him know after more testing.  I hate to keep posting bad things that are happening in my life, but it helps to let some of it out. Thanks for listening all!



Damn man, I'm really sorry to hear about him man.  I hope he has a great recovery and starts to feel better ASAP.  Keep us posted and let him know TPU has him in our prayers man!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Cap!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> I've got an issue with stuck work units on the Clean Energy Project Phase 2?
> 
> On 2 rigs they seem to be stuck @ "uploading" but won't proceed forward to "ready to report"
> 
> ...



I had one machine that was like that today. I went to the transfer tab in the client. Then highlighted the stuck one and hit retry. I had to do that a couple times and it finally started over with the upload and completed it.


----------



## hat (May 4, 2012)

Output is gonna be up. Anyone remember the Athlon II x2 240 I used to have? Thanks to some parts from a good friend, my main machine has been upgrade to what it is now and I moved up my P3 machine to what was mostly my old parts. Here's what I have going for us now:

Phenom II x2 3.95 (lazy)

And these 2 are pretty much 24/7
Athlon II x2 3.5
E2140 3.0


----------



## stinger608 (May 4, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm doing good man. But I got some bad news last week.. My best friend went to get checked out because he started piss'n blood.. He didn't think nothing of it at first, thought it might be a kidney infection.. Well after a few days it just got worse.. So, his wife made him go to the doctor. They found a tumor on his bladder, and operated on him last Friday. They were able to remove it but, during the operation they found out he has stage three bladder cancer..  They didn't tell him until he got home the next day. We had a big cookout to help take it off his mind.. He's only 37 a year younger than me.. It sucks.. but he is feeling better and has stopped pissing blood. I guess they will let him know after more testing.  I hate to keep posting bad things that are happening in my life, but it helps to let some of it out. Thanks for listening all!



Damn it MW! My heart goes out for your "best friend" brother! I am very very sorry to hear such news from anyone man. I hope the end result is better news my friend. 
37 is just too damn young to get such news, and all our prayers are with your pal man. 

I just lost my best friend of well over 20 years on New Years Eve at 47. He was more like my brother than a friend. It still frigging hurts,  so I know how you also must feel about getting such news about him.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 4, 2012)

MW, My thoughts go out to you and your friend!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 4, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm doing good man. But I got some bad news last week.. My best friend went to get checked out because he started piss'n blood.. He didn't think nothing of it at first, thought it might be a kidney infection.. Well after a few days it just got worse.. So, his wife made him go to the doctor. They found a tumor on his bladder, and operated on him last Friday. They were able to remove it but, during the operation they found out he has stage three bladder cancer..  They didn't tell him until he got home the next day. We had a big cookout to help take it off his mind.. He's only 37 a year younger than me.. It sucks.. but he is feeling better and has stopped pissing blood. I guess they will let him know after more testing.  I hate to keep posting bad things that are happening in my life, but it helps to let some of it out. Thanks for listening all!



My dad got diagnosed with bladder cancer about 10 years ago, hes had some operations done and he takes about 4 pills a day but he's doing great... Our thoughts are with your friend


----------



## Arjai (May 4, 2012)

MW, Here's hoping they can get rid of it. Cancer treatment has come a long way since my Mom died in 2000, lot's more people are surviving it!

Sad news of my own but, First, A BIG Thank You to Captain CP and to Mad Shot for all the parts to get my P4 ready to Crunch!!

Sad thing is, I can't get the BIOS to boot from a USB. I downloaded Ubuntu and put it on a USB to boot up and install it on the P4 machine and it won't work! Both my WIN7 and XP disc's are upgrades and won't install without a previous version. My XP Pro is buried in a storage locker 25 miles away, and me with no car.

So, wondering if anybody has a Ubuntu 12.04 Boot-able Disc they could mail me? I'd buy one but my Unemployment money just ran out! If I had two pennies to rub together, I would! Even an older version would be fine. 

The P4 has a R/W DVD, This Old Comp does not. Even if I switch them out, I don't have any blanks!

I realize this sounds worse than it is. Life is good, just some days things don't work the way one wants them to.

I've got to get to bed, early morning tomorrow! Anyways, PM me if you have any suggestions or an old boot disc. 

Thanks!!

P.S. I was going to put the Athlon 2600 in This Old Comp today, after work (long story). But CP's HDD came in the mail and I put the P4 together, in the hopes of getting it crunching full time.

Shoulda' stuck with the original plan! Oh, well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

hat said:


> Output is gonna be up. Anyone remember the Athlon II x2 240 I used to have? Thanks to some parts from a good friend, my main machine has been upgrade to what it is now and I moved up my P3 machine to what was mostly my old parts. Here's what I have going for us now:
> 
> Phenom II x2 3.95 (lazy)
> 
> ...



Congrats 

@ Arjai

Wish I can help you there, I have no experience with Ubuntu.


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2012)

I found out what 1000 points cost when they are produced in the (HP) cloud: $1.33

If produced on my most efficient cruncher - my i7-2720QM (3500 PPD/1.56 kWh per day 4 year life time for laptop) it cost $0.66 (Danish price for laptop and electricity converted into US$). My more power hungry cruncher (i7-920/260 W/4500 PPD) is an other matter.


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2012)

Arjai said:


> in a storage locker 25 miles away, and me with no car.
> 
> So, wondering if anybody has a Ubuntu 12.04 Boot-able Disc they could mail me?



You don't want to use 12.04. 10.10 is faster and free.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 4, 2012)

I had a hell of a time with my rigs yesterday and today, but everything seems to be alright now.

Basically, yesterday, I wanted to try Ubuntu 12.04 on a machine, and after installing, I found out there were no Linux F@H GPU WUs/cores, so I went to go reinstall Windows. Shut down my Crosshair III Formula (which had been restarted and shut down several times that day), turned it back on, and only got fans, counting LCD Poster, and no beeps even with RAM pulled. Swapped BIOS batteries, and the board came back to life for one more Windows install before I power cycled it again. LCD poster stayed blank so I knew the board was finally gone after 2.5 years of service.

Today, I swapped in an immediate replacement board, a Foxconn A7DA-S. Had to swap the Phenom 9750 to this board and the 955BE to the AM2NF3-VSTA as the A7DA-S has TERRIBLE problems with Black Edition chips and AM3 CPUs in general. Got everything hooked up, powered on, no POST. Tore system down and discovered the new replacement DDR2 module I got last weekend from WorstBuy had failed. Got 2 working sticks in and this system thankfully works now.

I have to load balance my machines on 2 power strips now as my 4 machines use 1050w, not including a 5th P4 machine across the room with a GTX 550 Ti/GT 440. The power strip I was using my KillAWatt on for wattage measurement tripped after about 10 minutes.

So, a stock PDC E6600, Phenom 9750, stock X4 955BE and a 3.0GHz 1045T (it's on a 95w only Biostar A780L3B) are the 4 machines crunching at work. I have 7 video cards doing F@H as well up here. Trying to avoid OCing any CPUs when possible because I'm running out of reserve boards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

I'm glad you are back up and running man.  Ive had so much bad luck with boards its not even funny man.  I feel your pain!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

Arjai said:


> MW, Here's hoping they can get rid of it. Cancer treatment has come a long way since my Mom died in 2000, lot's more people are surviving it!
> 
> Sad news of my own but, First, A BIG Thank You to Captain CP and to Mad Shot for all the parts to get my P4 ready to Crunch!!
> 
> ...


Hmm  Pm me with your address again and i'll get you a Ubuntu disc in the mail. 










Also guy's my numbers are going to be, well shit for awhile. One of my cruncher went down today. At first I though it was a hosed Os. But found out my gpu took a dump. Under Ubuntu apparently the gpu doesn't have to be fully crapped out before the os will start barking at you. Power went out and when I started it back up it would only boot to the command line login. Well nothing I did would let it boot to the gui. Keep getting errors about the graphic system. So I tried booting from the cd and again it bark at me with artifacts this time. SO I pulled the card from the other Linux box to try in it and it booted straight to the desktop without errors. So here I am. poor and down a cruncher. So I have to save up some coins as I have depleted my play money for the next couple months on the last 3 builds I have done and one of them isn't even finshed and won't be for awhile now. But I should still put in a decent number anyway just about 2k lower.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2012)

Anybody got a GPU to help out Mad Shot?

Let's try and get those ppd back for him!


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

Man that sucks. I've been tempted lately to turn my oc down some just so i don't burn it up. I only have the one.

I so would if I had them with me. I won't be getting them back till end of month.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

popswala said:


> Man that sucks. I've been tempted lately to turn my oc down some just so i don't burn it up. I only have the one.
> 
> I so would if I had them with me. I won't be getting them back till end of month.




Hell I don't even overclock my system in fear of frying something. I constantly check temps on everything. I guess the card just was crap to begin with. But I do love (sarcastically) the way Ubuntu handles hardware failures. Damn thing booted to a command prompt and acted as if the  gui was hosed. I was almost to the point of loading win vista on it. Then the artifacts started and I said hmm. Let me try the card from the other system. When I pulled the card it was hot as hell but the fan was running. So I am not even going to try and see if I can revive it. My luck is next time it decides to act up it will take the rest of the system with it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Anybody got a GPU to help out Mad Shot?
> 
> Let's try and get those ppd back for him!



I don't have any extra PCI-E cards, I have a ton of AGP cards though


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I don't have any extra PCI-E cards, I have a ton of AGP cards though



Right there with you. I have enough Agp cards to choke a small horse.


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2012)

Hey Mad_Shot, I have an ole PCIe Nvidia 7300LE that is passive cooled that I could throw in a box and ship ya man! 

Shoot me your address again, and I will get it out first thing tomorrow morning.  

I know, it isn't much, but it will get that puppy back up and running again..........Hmm, maybe I don't want you up and running! 

Just kidding brother, shoot me your addy again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hey Mad_Shot, I have an ole PCIe Nvidia 7300LE that is passive cooled that I could throw in a box and ship ya man!
> 
> Shoot me your address again, and I will get it out first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...



Pm sent. also that is about the same not much that I took out


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Pm sent. also that is about the same not much that I took out



can it play crysis?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> can it play crysis?





Nah just put my in a Crisis.


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2012)

Going to be down for the rest of the weekend, have to replace my motherboard and work on some cable management


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

Well the gpu is officially dead. This morning I thought maybe I would pop off the heat sink a apply some new thermal paste. Well the system booted and ran for a few minutes then the monitor shuts off. Nothing from the card since.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well the gpu is officially dead.


Read that and for a fraction of a second thought I'd somehow clicked on a news thread and I was like, fuck, now there's going to be 20 pages of whining, 30 of bitching, 15 about how consoles are better, 80 about how they aren't . . . and that this is why I talk to the cat.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Read that and for a fraction of a second thought I'd somehow clicked on a news thread and I was like, fuck, now there's going to be 20 pages of whining, 30 of bitching, 15 about how consoles are better, 80 about how they aren't . . . and that this is why I talk to the cat.



  Nah just mine is dead.


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)

Well I hate to acknowledge this but it seems my main rig board is failing. I was told to try lowering the cpu volatge and removing a channel of ram. I did both and it seemed fine after that. But come today its still running sluggishly and hard freezing. I fear the cpu might be going bad or due to weak vrms. I still have audio and video, mouse still moves but I can't click anything and nothing responds. So I may be looking to replace this board when I get the funds. Its in my sys specs. I'd hate not to be able to use this cpu anymore since I haven't been using it very long. I'll have the new one up and running maybe by next wkend so basically this will be getting replaced completely. Hopefully I can revive this one though as its my fav since I put alot of time into it. 

So everyone don't be alarmed if my numbers happen to drop drastically sometime during the wk as I don't know when this board will crap out on me. I'll be posting over in crunchers helpin crunchers to try and get ahold of a am2+ replacement.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2012)

Great deal on a 128GB SSD at newegg today. Same one I've been wanting but I'm too broke to buy it atm.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2012)

Many MANY thanks to Norton. Swapped out the 3870 in wife's PC for a 5770. So far so good.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Many MANY thanks to Norton. Swapped out the 3870 in wife's PC for a 5770. So far so good.



That 5770 should run a lot better than the 3870 you had in there..... wifey will likey


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2012)

Yeah. Now im getting some issues with doing file copys on her 1TB black but pulling a backup and going to do a reformat.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

You know what a real bitch is?  I get my proc and memory in today for the next cruncher. Install proc with heatsink and memory and get ready to get this thing up and going. Well I though (which I shouldn't do after 5) I would do the right thing by Wcg and stop new task on the cruncher this new one is going to replace. I'll let if finish the ones it on and suspend the others and abort them so this new machine can pick up where that one leaves off. Yeah right. I be damn if that shit isn't sitting on a couple beta's right now. So it looks like tomorrow evening before I can get the new one running. I mean that thing never I mean never gets betas. Go figure when I go to pull the plug on it it has some waiting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You know what a real bitch is?  I get my proc and memory in today for the next cruncher. Install proc with heatsink and memory and get ready to get this thing up and going. Well I though (which I shouldn't do after 5) I would do the right thing by Wcg and stop new task on the cruncher this new one is going to replace. I'll let if finish the ones it on and suspend the others and abort them so this new machine can pick up where that one leaves off. Yeah right. I be damn if that shit isn't sitting on a couple beta's right now. So it looks like tomorrow evening before I can get the new one running. I mean that thing never I mean never gets betas. Go figure when I go to pull the plug on it it has some waiting.



It doesn't want to go just yet


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2012)

What beta's are running? My rigs have been getting hit with high priority WU's all day but haven't seen any beta's


Saying "beta's" around my 6870 is like saying "cookies" near a puppy!


----------



## popswala (May 8, 2012)

I haven't gotten any beta's for a lil while now.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 8, 2012)

AMD Athlon x2 255 @ 60% Added

Maybe I'll grab a 2500k + P8P67 Pro 3.1 for 200$ 

And going to add this week: Dual-xeon E3-1230 (3.2ghz, 4 core, 8 thread, total of 8 core 16 thread) maybe at 30-40%


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> What beta's are running? My rigs have been getting hit with high priority WU's all day but haven't seen any beta's
> 
> 
> Saying "beta's" around my 6870 is like saying "cookies" near a puppy!



I have Beta's on 2 of my systems for Computing for Sustainable Water


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2012)

Not sure if anybody noticed but Twilyth is no longer crunching for TPU.


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Not sure if anybody noticed but Twilyth is no longer crunching for TPU.



Mad Shot and I noticed.... his avatar is gone too, both here and over at the GN forum? Hope everything is OK with him


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2012)

I always wonder when someone disappears abruptly and for no apparent reason. I'm sure he's fine. I mean he actively removed himself from WCG's TPU team as well as here so it's not like he just stopped posting and crunching out of the blue like stanhemi did.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2012)

Odds are, taking himself down from crunching to reconfigure a few builds.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2012)

I hope he's doing okay.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2012)

I think he is crunching for another team during the chimp challenge?

ALSO! *Update time!*

My new 2600K and Gigabyte P67 UD4 / 2x2GB DDR3 has made it to the states and is in NY and should be in chattanooga tomorrow! Thinking I may get it on the 10th or 11th


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2012)

I like to imagine Twilyth's just taking a small breather. He has to come back. We love him. And if he doesn't I'll change my crunching name to that until he speaketh.



brandonwh64 said:


> I think he is crunching for another team during the chimp challenge?
> 
> ALSO! *Update time!*
> 
> My new 2600K and Gigabyte P67 UD4 / 2x2GB DDR3 has made it to the states and is in NY and should be in chattanooga tomorrow! Thinking I may get it on the 10th or 11th



If it was going in the other direction, I'd have to wait for customs to charge me an import tax and VAT.  Hope it gets there quick


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> If it was going in the other direction, I'd have to wait for customs to charge me an import tax and VAT.  Hope it gets there quick



Yea I was thinking it was gonna take week or so but damn it got to US fast!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys!

Old computer which no more runs, how can we get rid of the unit in the stats? is says I have 9 unit running, but only 4/5 :S


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Old computer which no more runs, how can we get rid of the unit in the stats? is says I have 9 unit running, but only 4/5 :S



It will stay in the stats on the WCG website for a few weeks and then drop off of the list due to inactivity.

FreeDC and BOINCstats will keep it on your list because it generated points. Eventually it will drop to inactive status. You will see a number like 9(4) with the 9 being the total # number of machines that have generated points and the (4) would be the total # of machines actively returning results.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Odds are, taking himself down from crunching to reconfigure a few builds.



Well to stop crunching to reconfigure builds is one thing. That does not require removing yourself from the team on the WCG site which is exactly what has happened.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2012)

And also going through the trouble of striping down his profile to nothing here and at GN and making it so he can't be contacted. I think something either went down or is going down and it doesn't look like he'll be back at least anytime soon. This does look permanent. I hate to see it and I hope he will be back.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 8, 2012)

I'm going to bring my last available "decent" machine online, my ASRock G41M-S3 with a C2D E6400 and 8GB DDR3 @ 1000. It's a slow chip even at 2.66GHz (333*8) but it's something at least. This will bring me to 6 crunchers including my home system. Have to run this one on WiFi and headless as my workgroup switch is maxed out and I only have 2 monitors (one with DVI/VGA) and a VGA with a 2 port KVM. I'll plug into it once in a while to check on it or I may explore some LAN remote control software like TeamViewer or something.


----------



## popswala (May 9, 2012)

Go with teamviewer. I was suggested that on here. Its awesome. Just install on all systems, register and set it to start with windows (set on each machine) and your good. I can access both rigs with one screen without having to switch between and move my keyboard and mouse back and forth. Heck, I even mess with the wifes lappy. lol. That was alot of fun.

That sucks to hear about us losing a member and that it looks permanent. Would have been nice to have gotten a lil note or something saying he has to leave and can't say why. So were not all freaking out and worrying to much. Did anyone have him in friends list or try contacting him in any way?


----------



## okidna (May 9, 2012)

Hello guys..

Just wanna ask : is there something wrong with WCG server? My laptop here keep getting "Message from server : Server can't open database" when trying to report my finished results.

Thanks.

EDIT : Oh, never mind, it's back to normal now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2012)

okidna said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> Just wanna ask : is there something wrong with WCG server? My laptop here keep getting "Message from server : Server can't open database" when trying to report my finished results.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear it resolved itself okidna because honestly, I had no idea what to tell you!


----------



## okidna (May 10, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Glad to hear it resolved itself okidna because honestly, I had no idea what to tell you!





mjkmike answered it here : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128727

______________________

And guys, what do you think about this upgrade, next month my friend will sell his current rig and I'm tempted to his offer (it's an old mobo but damn cheap LOL, +$100 for proc+mobo) :

Phenom II X4 965 BE (able to reach 3,8-4,0 Ghz on air)
MSI 790FX-GD70

And I'll get some brand new G-Skill RIPJAWS X PC12800 or Corsair Vengeance LP PC12800, 4 GB kit.

Will I see a significant improvement in crunching against my current rig?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

If anyone wants to attempt to contact twilyth His email is behind the spoiler. Found it on his heatware



Spoiler



dexyth-starATyahoo.com


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

okidna said:


> And guys, what do you think about this upgrade, next month my friend will sell his current rig and I'm tempted to his offer (it's an old mobo but damn cheap LOL, +$100 for proc+mobo) :
> 
> Phenom II X4 965 BE (able to reach 3,8-4,0 Ghz on air)
> MSI 790FX-GD70
> ...



That board and CPU you listed are overall better than what you're using now but as far as ppd improvement, it probably won't give you more than a 10% increase. You can also get about a 10% increase by going from 32bit to 64bit Windows (not sure what version you use now)

See below for link to download for ppd estimator:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1685795&postcount=1

Now if you were to build another cruncher with those parts.... then you could double your output with 2 rigs running 

*note- that is a really good price for that board and CPU


----------



## okidna (May 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> That board and CPU you listed are overall better than what you're using now but as far as ppd improvement, it probably won't give you more than a 10% increase. You can also get about a 10% increase by going from 32bit to 64bit Windows (not sure what version you use now)
> 
> See below for link to download for ppd estimator:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1685795&postcount=1
> ...



Thanks Norton. 

I'll save my old parts (CPU+mobo+RAM), and maybe later rebuild it for crunching. Already have an old 9600GT so it won't be that hard to find another components (PSU, case, hdd, etc.).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2012)

Guys, been having some issues with a few things which is why I haven't been on.  Car is down, everything is a mess right now.  Just don't get a break .


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Dave
Hard times in life really suck, however they can make you stronger in the end.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, been having some issues with a few things which is why I haven't been on.  Car is down, everything is a mess right now.  Just don't get a break .



Get the DSM fixed! Maybe you and the mad shot can join into one person and become dsmformer! (Kinda like transformers LOL)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 10, 2012)

News update: Kind of good and kind of bad. 

I have to move again. Good news is no more room mates!!! I've got my own 2 bedroom apartment!!  

Now the bad news. It will delay my 2nd Cruncher/Gaming rig by a month. More bad news is that I must pay electricity where I'm moving to. I will continue to crunch 24/7 at first with my air conditioner on in my bedroom only but depending on what my first electricity bill is I might have to tone it down for the summer months.

Check it out >> http://www.londonhydro.com/residential/electricityrates/


----------



## Bow (May 10, 2012)

New mobo is in and everything is updating.  Should be crunching again by the weekend


----------



## stinger608 (May 10, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I hope he's doing okay.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well to stop crunching to reconfigure builds is one thing. That does not require removing yourself from the team on the WCG site which is exactly what has happened.





brandonwh64 said:


> If anyone wants to attempt to contact twilyth His email is behind the spoiler. Found it on his heatware
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is very, very odd indeed! It is like his whole TPU account has been deactivated. 

What the hell is going on I wonder? Starting to get me a bit worried to be honest.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

Bow said:


> New mobo is in and everything is updating.  Should be crunching again by the weekend



Hell yea bow! Once I get that water cooler from you I will have my second 2600K up to 4.5Ghz (Thanks KieX) and we will see some good numbers! I will try to run with the stock cooler for now but I doubt it will hold 4.5ghz on it.


----------



## Bow (May 10, 2012)

I will get a box after work and have it in the mail friday.
i will through in an extra fan so you can set it up to push/pull.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> That is very, very odd indeed! It is like his whole TPU account has been deactivated.
> 
> What the hell is going on I wonder? Starting to get me a bit worried to be honest.



His rigs are running for the team SeriousCrunchers ATM....

maybe he's taking a bit of a break from here. The last posts of his that I saw were on General Nonsense over the weekend and they were a little....intense.

I can't speak for anyone else but I'll welcome him back if/when he decides to return


----------



## Daimus (May 10, 2012)

Well, i'm back. Main rig has lost the connection 3 days ago, i uploaded the results, so my PPD will be higher today than usual.


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2012)

When I replace my P55 setup with a P67 board, what drivers do I uninstall before the switch (so I don't have to reinstall Windows- just did that with my SSD)? 

I'm assuming its everything that says P55 and 5 series in device manager: 






Im half tempted not to touch anything and just let Windows figure it out. The last time I did that it worked fine


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The last time I did that it worked fine



Did the same as well. Worked fine. My win-stall was rather cluttered and reinstalled a few days later anyways.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> His rigs are running for the team SeriousCrunchers ATM....
> 
> maybe he's taking a bit of a break from here. The last posts of his that I saw were on General Nonsense over the weekend and they were a little....intense.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else but I'll welcome him back if/when he decides to return



I believe he maybe just helping them get started cause their team is quite small. They also have a website as well

http://seriouscrunchers.net/


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 10, 2012)

My BOINC install decided to break on my AM2NF3-VSTA machine running XP x86. Basically, it just permanently says "reconnecting to client" and doesn't even acknowledge it is attached to a project. Tried reinstalling it but no dice. I'm now on XP x64 without AGP texture acceleration but I'll just use another one of my machines for web browsing and stuff I suppose. Hopefully this machine will output more (gets 42 GFLOPS vs 29 in x86).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

I had that happen to 2 machines so far. And like you said uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't fix it. One was my xp x86 machine and the other was one of my linux boxes. I played for an hour or so on the xp machine to get it going to no avail. I even tried a system restore. Nothing. finally said the hell with it and killed the hdd and installed Ubuntu.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 11, 2012)

Finaly, added a Xeon E3-1200 3.10GHz 8MB, the server came with only one CPU.. but I think this model, when I choosed the free second CPU, can't support as it's a small dell server 







Installed BOIN v5 as it's a Domain controller, 6 and later doesn't work :/

well, 4 thread at 60% more, thought it was HT also


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2012)

I found a "secondary" location for one of my crunchers. I have a friend who owns a small business who is letting me hook up one of my rigs in his office.

Free power, AC, net connection, and a secure location 

He also runs a fairly good size server so I laid the ground work towards getting him to join WCG and our team


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Oh here is a screen shot from my newest addition.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 11, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a refurbished ASUS M5A99X EVO for $89 + shipping from Geeks, as well as some more DDR3 and a refurbished CM Hyper 212+ for $13. After my Crosshair III Formula blew up last week I figured it would be a nice replacement. Going to pull the 955BE out of the AM2NF3 and put it in there.

Anyone know how well these 990X boards clock on the HTT? Would love to put my 1045T in there and reach ~4GHz/300HT if it blows up my Biostar A780L3B any time soon. I've been stuck with 7xx chipsets too long and they all only do 260-270 HTT and that's it.


----------



## Anggoro (May 11, 2012)

hi i'm a newbie.
i'm interested and wanna ask a question: do i have to be connected to the internet all the time?
i have a machine that doesnt really have much use, (it's only PDC e5700 tho)


----------



## Daimus (May 11, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> hi i'm a newbie.
> i'm interested and wanna ask a question: do i have to be connected to the internet all the time?
> i have a machine that doesnt really have much use, (it's only PDC e5700 tho)



Hi Anggoro!
Answering your question, i can definitely say that a constant connection is not required.
As for the CPU power, i was confused at first too. But the team told me the remarkable words: "every little bit counts"


----------



## Anggoro (May 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hi Anggoro!
> Answering your question, i can definitely say that a constant connection is not required.
> As for the CPU power, i was confused at first too. But the team told me the remarkable words: "every little bit counts"



hi Daimus. thanks for the answer.
i've been interested on this thing for a while, but it's only recently i've got a rig to spare.

i dont think i'll be able to run it 24/7.
a day(12 hours) to 20 is reasonable tho.
that ok?


----------



## Daimus (May 11, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> i dont think i'll be able to run it 24/7.
> a day(12 hours) to 20 is reasonable tho.
> that ok?



In fact, few people have the ability to run the cruncher for more than 12/24, so that's ok. We will be glad if you joined the team. New members are always welcome!


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> hi Daimus. thanks for the answer.
> i've been interested on this thing for a while, but it's only recently i've got a rig to spare.
> 
> i dont think i'll be able to run it 24/7.
> ...





Daimus said:


> In fact, few people have the ability to run the cruncher for more than 12/24, so that's ok. We will be glad if you joined the team. New members are always welcome!



Every little bit counts as Daimus stated. Some members run their systems part-time and contribute what they can. New members are always welcome and feel free to post here or PM a fellow team member if you have any questions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> hi Daimus. thanks for the answer.
> i've been interested on this thing for a while, but it's only recently i've got a rig to spare.
> 
> i dont think i'll be able to run it 24/7.
> ...



Every bit counts, trust me on that.   Also, you can just set it to download  four days of work.  So you can connect it to the internet every 3 or so days, let it upload all the work, download more work and that's it.  Only thing is your stats are going to be all over the place, but those are just #'s.


----------



## okidna (May 11, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> hi Daimus. thanks for the answer.
> i've been interested on this thing for a while, but it's only recently i've got a rig to spare.
> 
> i dont think i'll be able to run it 24/7.
> ...



Hey ya, my fellow countrymen 

Welcome to the best crunching team! 
Every bit counts like everybody said. And I also like to point out that you'll meet a lot of nice, helpful, and generous guys here. They're all the best!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

When I started out I was only crunching about 15 hrs a day on one machine with about 500 ppd. I slowly at first moved up to crunching 24hrs a day. Then something snapped in my head and now I have 5 main crunchers that run 24/7. And 2 that are part time crunchers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> When I started out I was only crunching about 15 hrs a day on one machine with about 500 ppd. I slowly at first moved up to crunching 24hrs a day. Then something snapped in my head and now I have 5 main crunchers that run 24/7. And 2 that are part time crunchers.



Yea I started with my HTPC crunching then it grew from there. Now I have 4 Full crunchers going 24/7


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I started with my HTPC crunching then it grew from there. Now I have 4 Full crunchers going 24/7



and getting teased by bouncing in and out of the Top 10 pie 

I started with 1 rig running and now I have 3 and am planning for #4 as well as doing what I can, in one small way or another, to help fellow crunchers keep their rigs going


----------



## popswala (May 12, 2012)

Well I have one rig shutting down tonight and the other tomorrow. Gonna be preparing for the new build migration. I'm hopin everything goes smoothly. I'll still have either one crunchin at a time and still be able to pop on here. Keepin the team updated as it may seem my numbers go down a lil or I'm not around. I'll keep ya posted. I'll get pics of my progress and everything going together to share.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

popswala said:


> Well I have one rig shutting down tonight and the other tomorrow. Gonna be preparing for the new build migration. I'm hopin everything goes smoothly. I'll still have either one crunchin at a time and still be able to pop on here. Keepin the team updated as it may seem my numbers go down a lil or I'm not around. I'll keep ya posted. I'll get pics of my progress and everything going together to share.



Good luck with your building 

FYI- I owe you a PM on the Iceberg case, will get back to you soon


----------



## Bow (May 12, 2012)

Damn new motherboards are sexy, now only if they had boobs

Back up and Crunching


----------



## Arjai (May 12, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> i dont think i'll be able to run it 24/7.
> a day(12 hours) to 20 is reasonable tho.
> that ok?



Welcome aboard! I'm a relative newbie and these guys here are the TOPS!! 

BTW, I'm gonna set up my p$ machine for a 24/7 cruncher, in the morning. I'm a bit worn out today.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 12, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Welcome aboard! I'm a relative newbie and these guys here are the TOPS!!
> 
> BTW, I'm gonna set up my p$ machine for a 24/7 cruncher, in the morning. I'm a bit worn out today.



Did that small package make it there Arjai?


----------



## Arjai (May 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Did that small package make it there Arjai?



Yes, I got it on Tuesday, I think. This week of Labor has worn me out and I'm mentally taxed due to lack of sleep. Spend two nights up until 2 am helping my brother switch out a CPU, via phone call, and helped out a friend with an emergency plumbing fix he needed, cast iron pipes and some hardened buildup that needed cleaning out. That turned into another early morning since he gets off work after 10 pm.

But anyways, I have tomorrow off and I'm gonna sleep in and then fire her up!

P.S. Thanks buddy!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 12, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Yes, I got it on Tuesday, I think. This week of Labor has worn me out and I'm mentally taxed due to lack of sleep. Spend two nights up until 2 am helping my brother switch out a CPU, via phone call, and helped out a friend with an emergency plumbing fix he needed, cast iron pipes and some hardened buildup that needed cleaning out. That turned into another early morning since he gets off work after 10 pm.
> 
> But anyways, I have tomorrow off and I'm gonna sleep in and then fire her up!
> 
> P.S. Thanks buddy!



No problem buddy.


----------



## popswala (May 12, 2012)

Well I'm done for the night. Spent almost 2hrs prepping the case. Gettin all the wires bundled up for some good cable management. One rig is down at moment. I'm tempted to turn that one back on. Main rig is going down for a bit tomorrow sometime for the migration. 

No problem Norton. Hit me up whenever you can. That case should work out pretty well. Being all aluminum it'll stay cold better in the ac hopefully.

*Scratch that. I went ahead and put the other rig back together and turned it back on. So she should be crunchin again now.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

Check your rigs folks... windows decided to do an update and restarted all of mine late last night 

My numbers will probably be off by 20-30% as a result


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Check your rigs folks... windows decided to do an update and restarted all of mine late last night
> 
> My numbers will probably be off by 20-30% as a result





I don't need to worry about that, as I don't have my systems set to automatically download and install updates. I just do that manually.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

I'm going out tonight with the wifey 

Can someone grab tonights Milestones, Pie, and Daily Numbers for me?


----------



## theonedub (May 12, 2012)

Have fun, I'll update the threads tonight if no other member takes care of it.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Have fun, I'll update the threads tonight if no other member takes care of it.



---


----------



## Bow (May 12, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

NEw 2600K build is here!! thanks KieX!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2628052&postcount=20652


----------



## KieX (May 13, 2012)

May it serve you well  Was the most reliable 2600K I had.


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> May it serve you well  Was the most reliable 2600K I had.



Thank you kiex! Well I posted up one of my crunchers and it is gauging HUGE interest over at hardforum. If any of you guys are interested or knows someone how could benifit. Please point them to this thread

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165931


----------



## Daimus (May 13, 2012)

So, I have a mobo AM3 DDR2. I bought a 1075t to install. However, the motherboard supports only 95 watts. This CPU it supports. KieX (thanks to him) said that 2 GB is enough. i have 2x2 DDR2. But i have 2x4 DDR3 collecting dust/
When I looked at the price 2x4 GB DDR2, I was shocked. It is three times more expensive than any other memory. DDR2 2x2 is over 100$!!!


----------



## Daimus (May 13, 2012)

bought a Mobo AM3 $ 30 and now can not install Windous


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So, I have a mobo AM3 DDR2. I bought a 1075t to install. However, the motherboard supports only 95 watts. This CPU it supports. KieX (thanks to him) said that 2 GB is enough. i have 2x2 DDR2. But i have 2x4 DDR3 collecting dust/
> When I looked at the price 2x4 GB DDR2, I was shocked. It is three times more expensive than any other memory. DDR2 2x2 is over 100$!!!



DDR2 is getting pretty expensive but you may be able to find some in the B/S/T section for a good price.

A new 2x2GB DDR2 kit in the US is about $50 

Which way do you want to go?
Another board for the ram you have or ram for the board you have?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 13, 2012)

Guys, I'm trying to get money together to buy a 7970, so, I'm selling Lauren's 5770. (Gave her my powercolor 5850.) 

Discounts for crunchers as always.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2012)

All my crunchers are down, Expect my numbers to be very low for the next couple of days. I am doing some rearranging but I need to find a case soon. I have a full tower I swore I would never use again but I may end up having too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> All my crunchers are down, Expect my numbers to be very low for the next couple of days. I am doing some rearranging but I need to find a case soon. I have a full tower I swore I would never use again but I may end up having too.



Home depot man. That way we can have another wood case thread and you might as well get used to going there. Because if you get a DSM, half you go fast parts will come from there. LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Home depot man. That way we can have another wood case thread and you might as well get used to going there. Because if you get a DSM, half you go fast parts will come from there. LOL



LOL I wished I could but the wife wants it nice and neat so im guessing wood cases would be out of the question as well. May start looking into the cheapest case newegg has once I pay KieX back.

Also once the board from Jr gets here I will have that to fall back on as well. I just need one case to hold the 2600K build


----------



## popswala (May 14, 2012)

I'm officially back up and running on both my rigs now. Hopefully I get through some projects a lil faster so my daily input will go up a lil. I'll look into oc'ing during the wk. Been looking to this build all wk and come Sat morning I woke up sick and am still sick (maybe getting strep throat).

Just wanted to give the team a lil update status.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2012)

Only crunchers that will be up are the I3-2120 and AMD Phenom II 940

The new 2600K is on a stock cooler and its WAY too hot even at stock clocks/volts to run 24/7 so it will be down until the water cooler gets here. the six core will not be back up until I get the board from Jr due to shortages in video card. 

Thanks guys  I will get back into the points rhythm when parts arrive.


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

Just curious, Anyone got any exp or knowledge on the am3+ fx series cpu's? mainly the 6/8 cores. I'm wondering how they do on crunching since I now have an am3+ board. I was looking at them and they don't seem to high in price compared to Intel. Was gonna start looking to see if I can get a hold of one on tpu.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Just curious, Anyone got any exp or knowledge on the am3+ fx series cpu's? mainly the 6/8 cores. I'm wondering how they do on crunching since I now have an am3+ board. I was looking at them and they don't seem to high in price compared to Intel. Was gonna start looking to see if I can get a hold of one on tpu.



Daimus is using an overclocked FX-8120 and I'm using an FX-6200 w/slight overclock. Mine seems to do OK but I may go to FX-8120/8150 (prices are dropping)... we both have our CPU specs open so you can check them out on FreeDC/BOINCstats


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2012)

Anyone know how had the B2 bug is on non-B3 P67 chipsets? Do they just die, or will I chance losing data on a HDD connected to it? I want to get this 2600k up and running, but I dont want to put my data at risk.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

Norton how the hell do you log into freedc and change things? I can't find a login tab anywhere.


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Daimus is using an overclocked FX-8120 and I'm using an FX-6200 w/slight overclock. Mine seems to do OK but I may go to FX-8120/8150 (prices are dropping)... we both have our CPU specs open so you can check them out on FreeDC/BOINCstats



Can you send me a link to it? I temporary lost all my bookmarks (lousy FF). That's a coincidence, I'm looking at those same two chips. I sure would like to see how well they do.


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2012)

I started this Show Host initiative a long time ago  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1651014&postcount=1


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Norton how the hell do you log into freedc and change things? I can't find a login tab anywhere.


???


popswala said:


> Can you send me a link to it? I temporary lost all my bookmarks (lousy FF). That's a coincidence, I'm looking at those same two chips. I sure would like to see how well they do.



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&ti=22175


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

boincstats I have no problem with. I don't see where on freedc where you sign up or login.





Edit:



theonedub said:


> I started this Show Host initiative a long time ago
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1651014&postcount=1





Thanks you dub that link helped with what I needed to know on showing host.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Looky what I got up and crunching!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

Good job brandon. And when your ready to let that x6 proc go let me know. I have a 1055t that wants a friend to play with.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good job brandon. And when your ready to let that x6 proc go let me know. I have a 1055t that wants a friend to play with.



I am just waiting on a board for the 6-core so I can put it in the vulcan. Once I do, It will be back online crunching at 3.6Ghz. Right now I am video card'less and Case'less for that build


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am just waiting on a board for the 6-core so I can put it in the vulcan. Once I do, It will be back online crunching at 3.6Ghz. Right now I am video card'less and Case'less for that build



New case (less than $25 shipped):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IVA2SE/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> New case (less than $25 shipped):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IVA2SE/?tag=tec06d-20



Im either going to do that or wait til the board Jr has gets back from RMA. Just gotta decide. This is a killer board for someone who would want quad Xfire but not for a cruncher. The reason why I want to lean more towards Jr's board is that it has onboard video as well.


----------



## Daimus (May 15, 2012)

Well, finally I have built 3 rig.
1075T@3500
ASUS nVidia 750a (140w)
CoolerMaster GTV6
2x2 Kingston 1600
Seagate 40 Gb


----------



## Daimus (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Just curious, Anyone got any exp or knowledge on the am3  fx series cpu's? mainly the 6/8 cores. I'm wondering how they do on crunching since I now have an am3  board. I was looking at them and they don't seem to high in price compared to Intel. Was gonna start looking to see if I can get a hold of one on tpu.



Well, my main rig is FX-8120 based. It's not a best CPU, but it gives me 7000 ppd (not less than i7-2600). FX has low floating points numbers, but it has 8 doors (better than 4 doors and 4 shadow of them.)


----------



## Daimus (May 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Daimus is using an overclocked FX-8120 and I'm using an FX-6200 w/slight overclock. Mine seems to do OK but I may go to FX-8120/8150 (prices are dropping)... we both have our CPU specs open so you can check them out on FreeDC/BOINCstats



Thank you, Norton. 
It's really the best choice for WCG, if you know what his job to boot.
(Sorry for my english, i'm not sure what i said is correct.)


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thank you, Norton.
> It's really the best choice for WCG, if you know what his job to boot.
> (Sorry for my english, i'm not sure what i said is correct.)



I agree, those FX 8 cores seem to really like the work they get from WCG 

Really going to need to pick one up to keep pace with you


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2012)

How much PPD are they putting up and at what clocks?


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> How much PPD are they putting up and at what clocks?



I get just under 3k ppd with the FX6200 (all cores, 85%, 4Ghz- turbo off)

I think Daimus is near 7k ppd with his 8120 at 4.5Ghz but am not positive on his numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2012)

Last time I checked they were not pumping out very good #'s.  wonder if daimus can chime in on this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

I am going to be transitioning my crunchers to F@H today so expect me to fall fast HAHAHA

Already have the AMD quad at work folding and will move the 2600K at home over as well as the phenom II 940BE


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2012)

Same here, I never made it home last night.  Was planning on already havin them switched.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Yea I was going to but got over worked setting up the new 2600K with water cooler and forgot to switch the units over. Will have it done tonight though


----------



## Daimus (May 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> I think Daimus is near 7k ppd with his 8120 at 4.5Ghz but am not positive on his numbers



Right, FX gives me about 7000 24/7. But energy consumption is This CPU is for the country where not think kilowatts.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Right, FX gives me about 7000 24/7. But energy consumption is This CPU is for the country where not think kilowatts.



You are correct- they are capable of high clocks but they use a LOT of power to do it :shadedshu

Now that you have a couple of systems running you can try backing down a bit on your OC on the 8120.... it is possible to get 5-10% less on your results for a improvement of 20-30% on the power. 4Ghz or less may be a good spot to try.


----------



## Daimus (May 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> You are correct- they are capable of high clocks but they use a LOT of power to do it :shadedshu
> 
> Now that you have a couple of systems running you can try backing down a bit on your OC on the 8120.... it is possible to get 5-10% less on your results for a improvement of 20-30% on the power. 4Ghz or less may be a good spot to try.



Thanks for the advice, I'd make it. Power consumption has become too large. Over the past month, my bill has increased by 3 times. For me it's not a problem, but the signal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Ok all my crunchers + a 560TI have been moved over to F@H! the 2600K @ 4.5ghz shows its getting over 40K PPD!!! the 560TI only getting around 28K PPD


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

I find it funny and dissapointing that my 460 gets a lil more ppd then the 250's I use to have.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'd make it. Power consumption has become too large. Over the past month, my bill has increased by 3 times. For me it's not a problem, but the signal.



Mine has gone up a bit too. May run higher clocks in the Winter and use the extra power and heat to save on the heating bill


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

ok. I tried looking up on how to oc this board. Not much luck. Theres a easytune6 program for here but for some reason it won't install. I'll try again after next reboot and see if I can get it on here. May mess with it some. I read that it does work but not as much as doing it manually through bios.

If anyone have any exp with gigabyte and award bios. PM to guide me or point me in some direction online where I can find how to push this thing some.

Thanks


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

I wouldn't install easytune 6 unless you like cpu throttling. I had it installed on my x6 and every couple days the cpu would be running at 2.3 ghz. I went into the bios and static set all the peramiters and it didn't change a thing. After uninstalling Esytune everything went back to normal. I also disabled cool and quiet in the bios but easytune over rided the settings.


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

If I remember right I don't think cool n quiet is on. I sure don't want throttling. Only I did was up my ram from 1333 to 1600 since my ram is stated 1600. I tried to mess with M.I.T. iirc but that didn't do anything but lockup. I know I need to make changes to other like NB but I'm not sure what all I want to mess with now in what order. I'm running a 945be so not sure how far it'll go stable.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 16, 2012)

I never like to use those POS motherboard OC utilities. 

If you have a pain in the ass Phenom/Phenom II based motherboard that won't let you undervolt (such as my Foxconn A7DA-S), you should try out PhenomMsrTweaker. It's the only way I can run a mobile 45w Phenom II X4 X920 quad core @ 2.2GHz in my 35w laptop (replaced a PII X4 P920 1.7GHz).

It's not an OCing program in any way. Rather, it lets you set multis, volts and P-states and can apply them at startup as well.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> If I remember right I don't think cool n quiet is on. I sure don't want throttling. Only I did was up my ram from 1333 to 1600 since my ram is stated 1600. I tried to mess with M.I.T. iirc but that didn't do anything but lockup. I know I need to make changes to other like NB but I'm not sure what all I want to mess with now in what order. I'm running a 945be so not sure how far it'll go stable.



Need to hunt around a bit in a gigabyte BIOS to find all of the settings but they should all be there but... I don't think the 945 is a BE? Check in CPUZ or the CPU part#

Also, PII's memory controllers run better at lower latency than higher Mhz (try 1333 @ cas8 rather 1600 @ cas9)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Need to hunt around a bit in a gigabyte BIOS to find all of the settings but they should all be there but... I don't think the 945 is a BE? Check in CPUZ or the CPU part#
> 
> Also, PII's memory controllers run better at lower latency than higher Mhz (try 1333 @ cas8 rather 1600 @ cas9)



Norton is right about the memory. You can go alot farther if you step the memory down to 1333. At 1600 there is not much if any difference on a PhII as speed goes.







Congrats Norton you are a four star cruncher too.


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

Thanks. I'll step them back down at next restart.

Here's a screenie to show all that I got. Any thought or opinions on what I can do to it. Lookin to get more out of it for crunchin.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats Norton you are a four star cruncher too.



 How did that get there??? Won't last long


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> Thanks. I'll step them back down at next restart.
> 
> Here's a screenie to show all that I got. Any thought or opinions on what I can do to it. Lookin to get more out of it for crunchin.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120515/Sys specs.jpg



Did you just put that system together or reinstalled wcg on it?


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

This is the one that just went together this wkend. So yea wcg is new on here also.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

Oh hell man you need to give it about a week to throttle up. All new builds for some reason need to throttle up on the crunching part. I noticed you usually hit full speed after you turn in anywhere from 100 to 150 results. Atleast thats how it's been on all my recent builds. If you notice the graph on my numbers except for today (x6 was down for 6 hrs) since the 11th my numbers have been climbing everyday and thats due to the 555 throttling up since it's build. I should be at full speed by tomorrow. It takes just about a week for the system to hit full crunching speed.


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

Any configures I should use like on the cpu use, or anything I should adjust. I want to get the most out of it but I also use it. My other rig is maxed out and its moving along quite nicely, faster then my wife's lappy.

whats with the stars? i don't remember. You guys got 4 and I've been sitting at 2 for a really, really long time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

I have my system set at 95% cpu which seems to help with heat some.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> Any configures I should use like on the cpu use, or anything I should adjust. I want to get the most out of it but I also use it. My other rig is maxed out and its moving along quite nicely, faster then my wife's lappy.
> 
> whats with the stars? i don't remember. You guys got 4 and I've been sitting at 2 for a really, really long time.



The stars are based on 7 day avg ppd. I think 4 stars is for over 7,500 ppd but I don't remember the level #'s for each star (there used to be a link in twilyth's sig that I used to use ) 

You seem to be running a little hot- probably normal if crunching/folding but I would back off on the multiplier or check your cooling.


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

The cpu's under an h50. I thought that was a lil high also as air was getting me around 43c. Funny how going water adds 10c. My old cooler did have some as5 under it but I ran out on last rig so I had to dig throw old coolers and find some tim which was kinda old but got me going. I should have waited on rig but I was too darn anxious to build again lol.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> The cpu's under an h50. I thought that was a lil high also as air was getting me around 43c. Funny how going water adds 10c. My old cooler did have some as5 under it but I ran out on last rig so I had to dig throw old coolers and find some tim which was kinda old but got me going. I should have waited on rig but I was too darn anxious to build again lol.



You're not going to last long w/o proper TIM on that chip... go get some AS5 and/or back it down to at least 2.8Ghz (WCG <80% or off)

X4 945's are C2 revisions and they run hot anyway- don't help it run hotter!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

I was gonna post these pictures yesterday but got busy and forgot. Its alittle rigged up ATM but once I find a good case for it, then I will be set!


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was gonna post these pictures yesterday but got busy and forgot. Its alittle rigged up ATM but once I find a good case for it, then I will be set!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/setup1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/setup2.jpg



follow jbunch07's method of merging a system with the furniture. A couple of builds in cube type boxes from IKEA will mix right in with the decor


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> follow jbunch07's method of merging a system with the furniture. A couple of builds in cube type boxes from IKEA will mix right in with the decor



I have no other place to put them, we have two bed rooms and a sun room (which has not AC) so the living room next to my HTPC is about the best I can do for now. Also the router is here so I can hard wire each one in. I have two wireless card if I decide to use in another room. I am seeing what I get sell here soon so I can pickup that NZXT Source case for the 2600K


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have no other place to put them, we have two bed rooms and a sun room (which has not AC) so the living room next to my HTPC is about the best I can do for now. Also the router is here so I can hard wire each one in. I have two wireless card if I decide to use in another room. I am seeing what I get sell here soon so I can pickup that NZXT Source case for the 2600K



I know what you can sell. the 1055t LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know what you can sell. the 1055t LOL



LOL HAHAHA It still has some crunching to do here before I let it go.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

You have it set as offline LOL that means it not worky for you no moar. It need new home.


----------



## popswala (May 17, 2012)

lol. It should go to someone with 2stars or less.

<----like this guy over here lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

Back off pops. 







 I need that chip if he decides to let it go.


----------



## popswala (May 17, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You have it set as offline LOL that means it not worky for you no moar. It need new home.



It offline due to having no case for it ATM but I can sit it back on the bench (while at the same time getting murdered by my wife) and crunch its heart out.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

LOL don't get murdered man. I know how it is. I have 5 active crunchers here including the laptop. If I try to squeeze one more in this house I will be right beside you in a coffin. Hell I have one on my desk in the bedroom. I told her it was our baby's night light.


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL don't get murdered man. I know how it is. I have 5 active crunchers here including the laptop. If I try to squeeze one more in this house I will be right beside you in a coffin. Hell I have one on my desk in the bedroom. I told her it was our *baby's night light*.



 

Mine starts watching the mail like a hawk when the buying starts (like lately)


----------



## popswala (May 17, 2012)

Good thing my wife is totally opposite. She don't care nor watches the mail unless I know something is on its way. As long as she gets what she wants, I gets what I want. lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know what you can sell. the 1055t LOL



I got a deal for ya.... Ill trade it for Ole blue  HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> Good thing my wife is totally opposite. She don't care nor watches the mail unless I know something is on its way. As long as she gets what she wants, I gets what I want. lol



my GF is the same way. at first i got alot of shit. back before my system broke. but after awhile it was an understanding. she goes out and buys a $400 purse. I buy a $600 graphics card. as long as neither of us told the other how useless the purchase was we could buy to our hearts content. and i was fine with that. no questions asked is my kind of buying strategy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got a deal for ya.... Ill trade it for Ole blue  HAHAHAHAH



Crap nah can't do that buddy. I'll let you have ol' blue's turbo for it. LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Crap nah can't do that buddy. I'll let you have ol' blue's turbo for it. LOL



HAHAHAHAHAHA  I love you mad shot!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

Once you get his turbo you won't.  LOL   It be a blown e3 16g. Good thing I have a spare 35r laying around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Once you get his turbo you won't.  LOL   It be a blown e3 16g. Good thing I have a spare 35r laying around.



LOL JusMX141 over at DSMtuners rebuilds turbos for a living. Wonder how much he charges to do a rebuild? 16G's are very nice but 35R's are as well  

Ole blue will shine with a new turbo.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

Yes he will and that is my this weekend project. I do need him running again. Summers here time to play.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

35R is the way to go, go big or go home 

Brandon, did you get a case yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> 35R is the way to go, go big or go home
> 
> Brandon, did you get a case yet?



Not yet  

I have the 2600K in a old P4 server case but the 6 core is packed up in the closet due to no case. Once I get Jr's MSI board from RMA then I will be able to put it in the vulcan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

Would you still need a case after that?  I might, "MIGHT" have a case laying around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Would you still need a case after that?  I might, "MIGHT" have a case laying around.



HMMM maybe. I could always use a spare. I have a large storage building that I can store it in


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

I'll keep you posted then.


----------



## Daimus (May 17, 2012)

My 1045T do not want to work at a frequency of 3.1 with the stock cooler. Reaches 72 degrees and starts to reboot. Downclocked to a standard frequency.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Daimus said:


> My 1045T do not want to work at a frequency of 3.1 with the stock cooler. Reaches 72 degrees and starts to reboot. Downclocked to a standard frequency.



If its the stock cooler that is just solid aluminum then no it will not work as good as the heatpipe version


----------



## Daimus (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> f its the stock cooler that is just solid aluminum then no it will not work as good as the heatpipe version



It's heatpipe version. It works only at night when the temperature drops to 15. So, i jump from computer to another.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Twilyth update  its not a good one either...




theJesus said:


> He gave me the whole story, but pretty much said that if anybody else is really that interested, they can ask him directly just like I did.  Otherwise, fuck 'em.  He for sure isn't coming back though.



I don't know what we did as a team to make him mad at us. I really wish he would log in and atleast PM CP with the whole story of why he left


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Twilyth update  its not a good one either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't been here that long so I didn't think it was right for me to go looking for him. I would have sent him a PM but he shut them down. I hope it wasn't something we did as a team . 
  In any case I do miss seeing him posting here and wish him well even if he is ticked off at our team for something we did or didn't do....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2012)

I want to say to him as a team we are sorry if we done something to upset him. I too hope him the best.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I want to say to him as a team we are sorry if we done something to upset him. I too hope him the best.



I emailed him and hope he returns the email.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2012)

Hope it's not something I said/did. He's a great guy that helped me get my HTPC/cruncher going.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 18, 2012)

Got my M5A99X EVO (refurb), A 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz stick and a "refurbished" Hyper 212+ today from Geeks.com. The awesome news was that they actually sent me a Hyper 212+ EVO which looked brand new (a steal for $13) and the RAM I'm going to swap with my E350 APU box so I can get my old Ripjaws back. The M5A99X came in a plain box with ASUS Refurbished tape and a bag with just about all the accessories, and the board works. However, the bad news is that the middle white PCIe slot is broken and nothing is recognized in it, so I had to change my plans and throw my 550 Ti and GT 440 in this machine in top/bottom slots. Don't want to spend $15 shipping the damn thing back, especially when there aren't any left at Geeks anyway. Despite that, I hope it continues working for at least a year as I only paid $90 for it.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Got my M5A99X EVO (refurb), A 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz stick and a "refurbished" Hyper 212+ today from Geeks.com. The awesome news was that they actually sent me a Hyper 212+ EVO which looked brand new (a steal for $13) and the RAM I'm going to swap with my E350 APU box so I can get my old Ripjaws back. The M5A99X came in a plain box with ASUS Refurbished tape and a bag with just about all the accessories, and the board works. However, the bad news is that the middle white PCIe slot is broken and nothing is recognized in it, so I had to change my plans and throw my 550 Ti and GT 440 in this machine in top/bottom slots. Don't want to spend $15 shipping the damn thing back, especially when there aren't any left at Geeks anyway. Despite that, I hope it continues working for at least a year as I only paid $90 for it.



Those are great boards... got one in my main rig! 

As far as condition, I think you can RMA direct to ASUS and get a brand new one if this is one is messed up... as far as I know the warranty by serial # back to date of manufacture???


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

I feel like a jack ass......................... I was wonder how I pulled 3K points today since I had moved all my rigs over to ChimPowerUp. Well Just checked my 940BE and 2600K and low and behold WCG and F@H were running at the same time 

WTF LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2012)

Also you probably have some pendings pulling through.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2012)

I would like to thank all of you that switched over to F@H for the Chimp Challenge.

The CC will run until 12PM PST on May 25.  Look for some crunching from me after the CC.

Mike


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 18, 2012)

^+1. Thanks to all WCG members for helping us with the CC and for participating in a noble project like WCG.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ^+1. Thanks to all WCG members for helping us with the CC and for participating in a noble project like WCG.



thanks nasty man! I would have been pumping out more point for CC but forgot to turn off WCG when I switched over to folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

No problem BUCK 

Brandon, can you PM me his email address?  I had PM'ed him but got no reply back.  I would really like to talk to him.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> No problem BUCK
> 
> Brandon, can you PM me his email address?  I had PM'ed him but got no reply back.  I would really like to talk to him.



I had posted it before just about 6 pages back




brandonwh64 said:


> If anyone wants to attempt to contact twilyth His email is behind the spoiler. Found it on his heatware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 18, 2012)

My numbers are going to be down untill the Chimp Challenge ends, I switch over all my rigs to F@H.  They need all the help they can get.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> My numbers are going to be down untill the Chimp Challenge ends, I switch over all my rigs to F@H.  They need all the help they can get.



Thank you faptor! All your cores will boost ChimPowerUp through the roof!

*EDIT*

LOL I SAID FAP HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Faptor, I'm LOL'ing so hard LOL.  

Anyhow, yeah both my rigs are switched over to F@H too.  Thanks for helping out faptor .


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 18, 2012)

I don't know about through the roof, but it's around 650,000 ppd.  It's not what it used to be before Stanford changed the points, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Your best is more than enough buddy! Any bit of help is welcomed I'm sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I don't know about through the roof, but it's around 650,000 ppd.  It's not what it used to be before Stanford changed the points, but it's the best I can do.



650K WTF! I don't even pull 100K with a 2600K @ 4.5ghz, Phenom II 940BE, Athlon X4 @ 3.5ghz, and 560TI (850 core)

NICE NUMBERS!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

He has some serious hardware Brandon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> He has some serious hardware Brandon.



I wished I could have my hands on our blade servers here at work! I would put them to the death!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2012)

Same. We have 3 more Xeon Quad X2's at work just sitting there, not being used. I WANT TO MAKE THEM CRUNCH DANGIT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

That would be sweet!  I wish I could install WCG here at the office.  That's about 90 cores crunching.  But IT is too stupid and stuck up to even bring this up with them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

We had two spare xeon quads for a while that I crunched but that was only for a month or so until they were needed elsewhere.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

If things continue to work for me and my girl, we plan on moving into a two bedroom apartment.  In that case I can have a spare room just for PC's.  At that point I will also be making more money.  So then I can build a nice little farm.  In the meantime I cannot have more than two crunchers , which sucks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If things continue to work for me and my girl, we plan on moving into a two bedroom apartment.  In that case I can have a spare room just for PC's.  At that point I will also be making more money.  So then I can build a nice little farm.  In the meantime I cannot have more than two crunchers , which sucks.



Atleast you have two CPU's with HT! Your I7-950 probably puts out more than my Phenom II/Athlon X4 combined.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If things continue to work for me and my girl, we plan on moving into a two bedroom apartment.  In that case I can have a spare room just for PC's.  At that point I will also be making more money.  So then I can build a nice little farm.  In the meantime I cannot have more than two crunchers , which sucks.



I hear you David. Lauren and I are looking for a new place ourselves. Just can't find a place we're happy with/can afford. :shadedshu

Thankfully I supposed to get a raise to $20 an hour here in a little while.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I hear you David. Lauren and I are looking for a new place ourselves. Just can't find a place we're happy with/can afford. :shadedshu
> 
> Thankfully I supposed to get a raise to $20 an hour here in a little while.



My power bill has not been bad at all. 172.79$ was our total bill for last month and thats not bad considering the AC has been set at 75 deg (which gets quite chilly sometimes) and I have three 24/7 crunchers (2000W of PSU power) and my main that I run from 6:30AM to around 11PM (750W PSU power). Then factor in large items like hot water, washer/dryer, stove, microwave 3 LCD tv's, 5 ceiling fans and MANY MORE.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

Power is why I'm gonna need to move 2 of my systems. Luckily I found homes for them in 2 secure locations that I travel by often and they will be with folks I trust not to fool with them. Will be moving them at some point after the reconfiguring is finished


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Power is why I'm gonna need to move 2 of my systems. Luckily I found homes for them in 2 secure locations that I travel by often and they will be with folks I trust not to fool with them. Will be moving them at some point after the reconfiguring is finished



I may have to move some of mine to a different part of the house BUT I do have some wireless USB cards to get a good connection.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Not sure, but at stock should be around 3k PPD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure, but at stock should be around 3k PPD.



Oh its not OCed? I was think you had it around 4.2ghz for some reason


----------



## mjkmike (May 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Power is why I'm gonna need to move 2 of my systems.



Power bill is why half my farm got stripped down and shipped to freinds.  It also helps justify the new SB-E build that is soon to be built.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

No Brandon, even my 2600K is at 4GHz only.  Helps with heat man, my little place gets hot fast.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> No Brandon, even my 2600K is at 4GHz only.  Helps with heat man, my little place gets hot fast.



Ahhh I see! yea I am glad I put these water coolers on two of my crunchers! It knocks down the heat and the noise for sure!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

My thing is the AC Is off while I'm at work so temps go up a bit.  When I'm home I have tons of headroom to overclock.  It's just during the day, I have to keep that in mind.  But I will watercolor eventually.  I think I has a full loop actually ready to use, I just wanna invest in making it a little prettier.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> My thing is the AC Is off while I'm at work so temps go up a bit.  When I'm home I have tons of headroom to overclock.  It's just during the day, I have to keep that in mind.  But I will watercolor eventually.  I think I has a full loop actually ready to use, I just wanna invest in making it a little prettier.



On sandy bridge, an H60-70 would be perfect as long as you had two nice 120MM fans to do a push/pull at midrange clocks. The 2600K @ 4.5ghz runs about 62-64 full load with only one 37CFM fan on the H50 clone


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

I have a custom loop because I wanted to do a nice looking custom loop.  Right now on air, it runs at 48-49* full load.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have a custom loop because I wanted to do a nice looking custom loop.  Right now on air, it runs at 48-49* full load.



Ahhh I get ya! Yea I did a full loop on my I7-920 but never really liked it too much. I may do a full loop again but the advances of the closed loop systems have got me wanting more of those.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Closed loop systems are awesome man!  I once had an H50 and loved how easy and maintinence free it is!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Closed loop systems are awesome man!  I once had an H50 and loved how easy and maintinence free it is!



Contemplating a H100 for my main 2600K  I would like to push it further and crunch it full time as well. I could do 4 deltas on the rad and get VERY good temps.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

I'm considering building an _intercooler/aftercooler_ of sorts for my air cooled systems by using an air/air type heat exchanger using the AC duct near the PC's in the Summer and the outside air in the Winter. It's still in the mental construction phase though.

4 yrs of college engineering courses makes one think of such things


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm considering building an _intercooler/aftercooler_ of sorts for my air cooled systems by using an air/air type heat exchanger using the AC duct near the PC's in the Summer and the outside air in the Winter. It's still in the mental construction phase though.
> 
> 4 yrs of college engineering courses makes one think of such things



I had thought about creating a duct that would go from the crawl space to the PC some how cause most of the time its VERY cold even in the summer under the house.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

LOL, very creative imagination.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> LOL, very creative imagination.



Thanks- now I'm off to think about how to finish up my day w/o getting home too late and ticking off the wife.

Gotta go....Catch you guys tonight!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Best of luck with that, I thought women woke up ticked off?


----------



## KieX (May 18, 2012)

If you are struggling with heat, then open-air rigs near a window is my suggestion. Made a world of difference to having them inside cases.

Also CPU temps around 50-60C tend to be ok without massively heating the room. Not like the days of running i7 920's at 85C through summer heat waves


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> If you are struggling with heat, then open-air rigs near a window is my suggestion. Made a world of difference to having them inside cases.
> 
> Also CPU temps around 50-60C tend to be ok without massively heating the room. Not like the days of running i7 920's at 85C through summer heat waves



WOW 85C seems really hot! My old 920 wouldnt get over 70c full load but I never crunched it


----------



## KieX (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW 85C seems really hot! My old 920 wouldnt get over 70c full load but I never crunched it



It was some crazy times. 2x GTX 275's folding inside a HAF932 with a 3.8GHz i7. Also had a HAF 922 with same processor and 2x 460's. I had to sleep in the same room too.

So happy when I sold all of it and went 2600K. Less heat, cheaper electicity and more PPD. More importantly, no dehydration, dry mouth...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Faptor, I'm LOL'ing so hard LOL.
> 
> Anyhow, yeah both my rigs are switched over to F@H too.  Thanks for helping out faptor .



Almost as funny as ecocker...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

My problem is not my rigs overheating As much as my room becoming an oven.

... And BUCK, stop it!  LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

I have no clue why I called him that in the first place. I only caught it when I was editing my post hahaha


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 18, 2012)

I've been called worse.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

No comments on the ecocker LOL


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 18, 2012)

Master PCIe slot died on my M5A99X EVO refurb, so I mailed off that !@#$ to Geeks today and am getting a refund. Going to find something cheap on the egg to replace it. 

It's a shame since the UEFI was beautiful and it seemed like a nice board, but no more in stock at Geeks so bye bye.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Master PCIe slot died on my M5A99X EVO refurb, so I mailed off that !@#$ to Geeks today and am getting a refund. Going to find something cheap on the egg to replace it.
> 
> It's a shame since the UEFI was beautiful and it seemed like a nice board, but no more in stock at Geeks so bye bye.



You should have been able to RMA that direct to ASUS- did you give it a shot?


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2012)

Damn, just got a call from my frigging cable company saying that the service will be down for possibly 2 days due to replacing a main line just down the street!!!! 

 They are saying it will be shut down yet today.......So that could happen any time now as it is after 4 PM in the afternoon!

Well crap, I guess my numbers will go all to shit for a bit.........Sorry team!!!!


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn, just got a call from my frigging cable company saying that the service will be down for possibly 2 days due to replacing a main line just down the street!!!!
> 
> They are saying it will be shut down yet today.......So that could happen any time now as it is after 4 PM in the afternoon!
> 
> Well crap, I guess my numbers will go all to shit for a bit.........Sorry team!!!!



Fill up your work buffers, grab a tent and sleeping bag and go enjoy the great outdoors.... the sky must be spectacular at night out your way. We have too much light pollution here.

Hope you're back up soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Master PCIe slot died on my M5A99X EVO refurb, so I mailed off that !@#$ to Geeks today and am getting a refund. Going to find something cheap on the egg to replace it.
> 
> It's a shame since the UEFI was beautiful and it seemed like a nice board, but no more in stock at Geeks so bye bye.



Bummer man! 



stinger608 said:


> Damn, just got a call from my frigging cable company saying that the service will be down for possibly 2 days due to replacing a main line just down the street!!!!
> 
> They are saying it will be shut down yet today.......So that could happen any time now as it is after 4 PM in the afternoon!
> 
> Well crap, I guess my numbers will go all to shit for a bit.........Sorry team!!!!



I've only had net for like one hour in the past two days man, it sucks!  Hope you are back online soon man.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Fill up your work buffers, grab a tent and sleeping bag and go enjoy the great outdoors.... the sky must be spectacular at night out your way. We have too much light pollution here.
> 
> Hope you're back up soon



I second that notion.


----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2012)

Out at Barnes and Nobel right now on my Eee Pad LOL. At least I have internet.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Out at Barnes and Nobel right now on my Eee Pad LOL. At least I have internet.



I thought you were old... how do you see that little screen!


----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> I thought you were old... how do you see that little screen!



 That was frigging funny! Well it's a 10" screen, so not to bad.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2012)

A little bit of News on Twilyth:

http://www.generalnonsense.net/showpost.php?p=207841&postcount=86

True? idk


----------



## Daimus (May 19, 2012)

The same can not understand why he was gone. Just built a powerful system ... He said nothing to anyone. If something happens bad, he would not remove the avatar and signature at the bottom. I do not know, i hope everything is OK, but still worried.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2012)

Daimus said:


> The same can not understand why he was gone. Just built a powerful system ... He said nothing to anyone. If something happens bad, he would not remove the avatar and signature at the bottom. I do not know, i hope everything is OK, but still worried.




It may have been a misunderstanding from the beginning. He responded as many of us would have in his situation. 

As I've said previously, I miss seeing his posts on these forums and wish him well even if he doesn't post here anymore....


----------



## Daimus (May 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> wish him well even if he doesn't post here



I also wish him all the best, even if he does not talk here.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 19, 2012)

I also hope he makes it back here.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 20, 2012)

Did you guys ever look up his WCG ID and see that he's on a different team (since on WCG you can only be associated with one team at a time)? You'll see that he's with another team that I will not mention the name of as I have no involvement with this. Just go on Free-DC and find out yourself if you haven't already.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Did you guys ever look up his WCG ID and see that he's on a different team (since on WCG you can only be associated with one team at a time)? You'll see that he's with another team that I will not mention the name of as I have no involvement with this. Just go on Free-DC and find out yourself if you haven't already.



Yelp we found to out right after he left.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 20, 2012)

yeah, i also havent seem him in quite a while...lets hope he is well and its just a misunderstanding


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 20, 2012)

Fair enough. Unfortunate to see him unexpectedly leave and break all communications since I saw him as a major WCG contributor and he used to post a lot of science/technology related threads. 

Aside from that, I put in a juicy order with Newegg (after finding $40 worth of promo codes I could use) and ended up getting a new Acer 1080p monitor for work, ASRock 990FX Extreme4, Rosewill RANGER-M case for my Thuban rig (on a tiny Biostar A780L3B), Xigmatek Loki for the Thuban, and a 4 pack of Rosewill 12cm fans. Thursday should be exciting.

And Norton, I know you suggested RMAing to ASUS twice, but RMAs really frustrate me so I just sent the darn board back to Geeks for a refund. If they only give me store credit, I'm going to probably order their $115 GTX 460 1GB OEM for folding (and some SLi action with my EVGA 460 1GB). I know it was a nice board and all, but having 2 PCIe slots die on a freshly refurbished board was quite sad and I didn't want any possible BS with getting back another "repaired" board and having more issues. If they were going to give me a new one, maybe I made a mistake, but I'm going 990FX now anyway. The 990FX Extreme4 is rather "boring" but I only spend a day or two tweaking clocks in the UEFI before I'm done indefinitely. Plus, 36 PCIe lanes is pretty badass at least.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Fair enough. Unfortunate to see him unexpectedly leave and break all communications since I saw him as a major WCG contributor and he used to post a lot of science/technology related threads.
> 
> Aside from that, I put in a juicy order with Newegg (after finding $40 worth of promo codes I could use) and ended up getting a new Acer 1080p monitor for work, ASRock 990FX Extreme4, Rosewill RANGER-M case for my Thuban rig (on a tiny Biostar A780L3B), Xigmatek Loki for the Thuban, and a 4 pack of Rosewill 12cm fans. Thursday should be exciting.
> 
> And Norton, I know you suggested RMAing to ASUS twice, but RMAs really frustrate me so I just sent the darn board back to Geeks for a refund. If they only give me store credit, I'm going to probably order their $115 GTX 460 1GB OEM for folding (and some SLi action with my EVGA 460 1GB). I know it was a nice board and all, but having 2 PCIe slots die on a freshly refurbished board was quite sad and I didn't want any possible BS with getting back another "repaired" board and having more issues. If they were going to give me a new one, maybe I made a mistake, but I'm going 990FX now anyway. The 990FX Extreme4 is rather "boring" but I only spend a day or two tweaking clocks in the UEFI before I'm done indefinitely. Plus, 36 PCIe lanes is pretty badass at least.



Sorry didn't realize I did it twice   It's just that the board is working well for me so I hate to see one go back. Those Asrock boards are pretty nice too

I'm doing a bunch of hardware swaps/upgrades myself... including *2* boxes of Rosewill fans  Good luck on your upgrades  

P.S> hunt down some fan screws for the Rosewill's, there's none in the box even though they are clones of the Cooler Master ones (which includes the screws)


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 20, 2012)

Ah, you're right! Oh well, at least I've bought enough Hyper 212 coolers to hopefully have enough screws from the secondary fan mounts (I never push/pull) to mount those fans. Currently have 2 Masscool 12cm sleeves that are nearly 6 years old and in dire need of replacement.

Unfortunately, I realized they are the sluggish 1200 RPM models too. Might have to keep the Masscools around for VRM cooling on the back panels as they are the normal speed fans. I did get 2 Cougar branded fans with my HEC Blitz cases (put them in my main rig) so maybe I'll swap those out again and add those quiet LED fans for moar LEDs. For 8 bucks with the e-Blast promo code they were still a steal, though. 

Going to use my 955BE on the 990FX board. Would love to use the 1045T, but since it's my only 95w chip and my Biostar A780L3B (originally a combo with an anemic Sempron 130) shuts down with any chip marked >95w, that's where it stays. Once that board goes (hopefully not soon as it's a month old) I will move the 1045T to the 990FX and try to get 300 HTT on it. 

Hopefully the ASRock 990FX Extreme4 makes itself a worthy replacement for my dead ASUS Crosshair III Formula. I miss all the lights and little doo-dads that board had. The ASRock board definitely has a ton of connectivity, including legacy IDE and *gasp* a floppy controller. I still use IDE disc drives in most my machines so hopefully it works out well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2012)

Hey guys, just a heads up but it seems wcg is down right now. Don't freak out and think your systems are going nutso.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 20, 2012)

Hi everybody, I'm back now and have systems up and crunching since last night when I got home from work to find my internet was finally hooked up. Yes 28Mbps D/L and 1Mbps U/L alllll to myself!! 

And Now WCG is freaking out not because it's down but because all my WU's are on high priority!!!


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up but it seems wcg is down right now. Don't freak out and think your systems are going nutso.



Thanks for the info  I was just on the edge of nutso when I saw your post.... Well more nutso than usual 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everybody, I'm back now and have systems up and crunching since last night when I got home from work to find my internet was finally hooked up. Yes 28Mbps D/L and 1Mbps U/L alllll to myself!!
> 
> And Now WCG is freaking out not because it's down but because all my WU's are on high priority!!!



Welcome back, hope all went well with the move!!! 

Nice internet speed!   I'm lucky to get 6 Mbps on downloads with my DSL 

On a side note- I may be out of work awhile, just had a 98 yr old man take an unscheduled left turn directly in front of my work truck  
The truck is messed up pretty bad and my back and neck are killing me atm .... thankfully the old man seemed to be OK at the scene (police took his license away though)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2012)

Damn sorry to hear that Norton. I hope you are alright. 



Welcome back Chaotic.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn sorry to hear that Norton. I hope you are alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Chaotic.



What sucks is I was trying hard to hit 200K miles on the truck before it got replaced (185K now). They probably won't fix it, even though it's covered, just expedite the replacement. It is/was a great truck (extra cab F-150 2WD)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Norton and Mad 

And hope you get well soon and the old man's insurance covers repairs.

As far as DSL is concerned I will never have it again. You should consider Comcast if they are in your area. They have generous speeds for cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks for the info  I was just on the edge of nutso when I saw your post.... Well more nutso than usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn man, hope you get better soon and glad you both are okay!


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> On a side note- I may be out of work awhile, just had a 98 yr old man take an unscheduled left turn directly in front of my work truck
> The truck is messed up pretty bad and my back and neck are killing me atm .... thankfully the old man seemed to be OK at the scene (police took his license away though)



Take Care Norton!! Get well soon!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn man, hope you get better soon and glad you both are okay!



Thx CP. I moved into my own place...cost more up front money so my FX 8150 build with Stingers Crosshair IV Extreme mobo build is delayed by a month...but all positiveness has come from it.

I hope you are doing okay too!


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

WCG is back online ATM and taking work.

Needed to restart my rigs in order to report my WU's but all seems OK


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2012)

I am all done reporting on my rigs. I just went to transfers. highlighted the first one and clicked retry now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> WCG is back online ATM and taking work.
> 
> Needed to restart my rigs in order to report my WU's but all seems OK



But the upload server is down.

EDIT: Olk, let me try  a restart...


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

The heart of "Junior" ready for crunching! 

* the rest of the rig should be ready to go soon!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thx CP. I moved into my own place...cost more up front money so my FX 8150 build with Stingers Crosshair IV Extreme mobo build is delayed by a month...but all positiveness has come from it.
> 
> I hope you are doing okay too!



Nothing like your own place though man. I moved out about 1 year ago and I love it.  Was upfront money, but well worth it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> The heart of "Junior" ready for crunching!
> 
> * the rest of the rig should be ready to go soon!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120520/880G 2.jpg



Did I hear my name?  

Lookin good man. What's she got under her 'sink?


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Did I hear my name?
> 
> Lookin good man. What's she got under her 'sink?



The FX6200. Found something better for my main rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> The FX6200. Found something better for my main rig



Oooo .... 

Imma guess, fx8150?


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oooo ....
> 
> Imma guess, fx8150?



So far I'm liking it too  
minor oc to 3.8 and it's crunching 100%/100% w/temps on the cores at 43C and 49C for the CPU temp


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

After a long but great weekend I am back! With nice sunburns to show for it but I caught 3 fish out on the high seas....... or lake that is HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

OK guys I got a little problem- no boot/no screen on one of my crunchers...

790X mobo w/960T, HD5770, Corsair CX430 v2

Tried the following:
- reset BIOS- nada
- swapped 5770 w/old PCI vid card- nada

All fans spin up including CPU fan and GPU fan, DVD lights up, keyboard, etc just no post screen

I'm thinking maybe PSU but don't know at this point???

Any ideas?

I have a CX500 PSU.... going to try that next.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK guys I got a little problem- no boot/no screen on one of my crunchers...
> 
> 790X mobo w/960T, HD5770, Corsair CX430 v2
> 
> ...



MB battery maybe.  Pull it and discharge all power.(power button without the PSU plugged in)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK guys I got a little problem- no boot/no screen on one of my crunchers...
> 
> 790X mobo w/960T, HD5770, Corsair CX430 v2
> 
> ...




That's the same thing that happened with my last 2 cruncher builds. I pulled the battery reset the cmos (left the jumper on reset form a couple mins) the rebooted and they came to life. Scared the crap out of me at first.  Also do try the other psu if this doesn't work for you. Keep me posted and let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> MB battery maybe.  Pull it and discharge all power.(power button without the PSU plugged in)



Pulled 1 stick of memory and it fired up :shadedshu 

It doesn't matter which one I pull out or the slot I put it in, it will only run w/1 stick

What now?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2012)

Reset the cmos. The 555be did that also. Wouldn't post with both sticks in. I reset the cmos with battery out and dischared for a full 2 mins or so amd popped both sticks back in and it fired right up and has been happy every since after I got it unlocked.


Oh your a four star cruncher now.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Reset the cmos. The 555be did that also. Wouldn't post with both sticks in. I reset the cmos with battery out and dischared for a full 2 mins or so amd popped both sticks back in and it fired right up and has been happy every since after I got it unlocked.
> 
> 
> Oh your a four star cruncher now.



Thanks, I'll give that a shot- will let it run awhile w/1 stick first.

Let's see how long star #4 stays there


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2012)

It's glued there. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2012)

Keep us posted Norton.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

It ran through the night on the 1 stick so I will leave it alone/leave it crunching until I get the other build up and crunching. 

Will do some hardware testing on it when I take it offline to see what is making it act up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2012)

Sounds like a plan Norton, keep us posted.  When do you expect the rig to go offline?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2012)

Also Norton if you need anything from me let me know.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sounds like a plan Norton, keep us posted.  When do you expect the rig to go offline?



I will probably take it offline on Monday but my ppd should go up as I'm taking down a 4 core rig and replacing with a 6 core one


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

Alright fellow crunchers, tomorrow is going to be my last day of crunching. I am shutting down all my crunchers. 














For the weekend. I am going out of town with the family and refuse to let the systems run without me being able to check on them. I have been down that road before and don't want to come home to fried systems. They will be back online either Sunday or Monday. So if anyone notices no results for me for a couple days that is the reason.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alright fellow crunchers, tomorrow is going to be my last day of crunching. I am shutting down all my crunchers.
> 
> 
> 
> For the weekend. I am going out of town with the family and refuse to let the systems run without me being able to check on them. I have been down that road before and don't want to come home to fried systems. They will be back online either Sunday or Monday. So if anyone notices no results for me for a couple days that is the reason.



Enjoy the Holiday! See you when you get back


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 25, 2012)

Got my Newegg stuff in as of today (along with Mad Shot's ASUS A8N-E to revive my X2 4400 CPUs). Acer G215HV is a really cheap monitor (and looks washed out) but for $107 I really can't complain for a 1080p work monitor. Also got my 4 pack of Rosewill acrylic fans (which came with screws BTW, Norton), Rosewill Ranger-M case and Xigmatek Loki cooler for my 1045T/Biostar A780L3B/GTX 460 768MB and my new ASRock 990FX Extreme4 mobo which replaced my dead Crosshair III and working 925X board (has a 955BE and a GTX 460 1GB/550 Ti/ GT 440 using all 3 PCIe slots). The 990FX rig is powered by my LEPA G900 Gold PSU, so I'm probably saving a little bit of power with a P4 rig and crappy PSU out of the picture.

Configuring the 990FX remotely right now. I forgot to turn sleep off and it went to sleep, but by a stroke of luck it randomly woke up (probably the crappy optical mouse did it) and I was able to get in and change it. 

I also bought a Q6600 G0 from TONYSALEM78 (replacing an E6400) which should be here soon, and I'm assembling this A8N-E right now to see if my CPUs still work. Maybe I can get some more PPD soon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

That board with the 3800+ x2 under Ubuntu gave me close to 1k ppd. It did well and served me well.  When it boots, if you see a checksum error get your new battery out lol. I just replaced the battery a couple weeks ago so you maybe fine. Also it does have the latest bios update on it so your good to go there.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

@Jstn7477- I found the screws for mine wedged inside one of the fans..... after I hunted down what I needed through the parts bin :shadedshu

Got a lot of building going on there  I have 1 more left to finish.....

FYI- updated my system specs page (listed all of my current/near future systems)


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alright fellow crunchers, tomorrow is going to be my last day of crunching. I am shutting down all my crunchers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep I don't blame ya a bit! That is pretty much going to be my scenario as well. I will be leaving late tomorrow afternoon and will most likely not be back until late morning on Monday. Heading to the mountains.......Will be cold as hell up there.  Nights still dropping down in the low to mid F20's and the days hitting the low to mid F60's.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

Wow  am liking those temps. Over here in the Mountains it is only getting down to the upper 50's and hitting close to 80 in the day. We are heading East to the beach area where I am from. 


Be safe on your trip Stinger and will catch up with you when you get back.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, your battery was completely dead on my Micronta tester. Also, the time and date were going absolutely nuts in BIOS (but are fixed with a fresh battery). 

Booted into safe mode on a 36GB Raptor I was using on my now backup A7DA-S, working good so far. Ironically, everything in the system (including the Apevia X-Dreamer II case) besides the GT 220 video card is from around 2005 more or less. 

EDIT: lol, should have refreshed the page before posting.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

Yelp thats what it does. It freaks out like that when the battery dies. Once you change the battery all is great with it. I think a new bios chip might fix the problem with it draing batteries down and it's failing to soft off. I was going to replace the bios chip ( it's like $12 on the net) but never got around to it as I was able to live with it like it is.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 25, 2012)

It's all good. I'll use it until it finally dies (I'm amazed someone still has working NF4 boards after all these years, as they are quite hard to find). Thankfully, the 4400+ I got back this year (was on a customer's DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D for 6 years) still works considering the Arctic Cooling Alpine64 had seized up. Surprised the NB cooler still works after this long as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> It's all good. I'll use it until it finally dies (I'm amazed someone still has working NF4 boards after all these years, as they are quite hard to find). Thankfully, the 4400+ I got back this year (was on a customer's DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D for 6 years) still works considering the Arctic Cooling Alpine64 had seized up. Surprised the NB cooler still works after this long as well.



Oh you maybe be in for a wait. That thing is like the energizer bunny. It just keeps going and going. It will probably run forever.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 25, 2012)

That'd be awesome. Considering it doesn't have any squealing chokes or blown caps (although one near the NB did leak), I think it's in great shape.

In other news, my Thuban and P-9750 systems are not responding right now. There was a bad storm that just occurred, but the rest of the rigs are still running up there so hopefully it was just a minor dropout and not a surge. I'll hope for the best when I go up there tomorrow, as those are 10 threads that are crucial to my crunching output.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

I didn't even notice the leaking cap. But that is easily repairable considering the board does work so well. 

I hope your systems are alright.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> I will probably take it offline on Monday but my ppd should go up as I'm taking down a 4 core rig and replacing with a 6 core one



Hell yeah 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alright fellow crunchers, tomorrow is going to be my last day of crunching. I am shutting down all my crunchers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy 



Jstn7477 said:


> Got my Newegg stuff in as of today (along with Mad Shot's ASUS A8N-E to revive my X2 4400 CPUs). Acer G215HV is a really cheap monitor (and looks washed out) but for $107 I really can't complain for a 1080p work monitor. Also got my 4 pack of Rosewill acrylic fans (which came with screws BTW, Norton), Rosewill Ranger-M case and Xigmatek Loki cooler for my 1045T/Biostar A780L3B/GTX 460 768MB and my new ASRock 990FX Extreme4 mobo which replaced my dead Crosshair III and working 925X board (has a 955BE and a GTX 460 1GB/550 Ti/ GT 440 using all 3 PCIe slots). The 990FX rig is powered by my LEPA G900 Gold PSU, so I'm probably saving a little bit of power with a P4 rig and crappy PSU out of the picture.
> 
> Configuring the 990FX remotely right now. I forgot to turn sleep off and it went to sleep, but by a stroke of luck it randomly woke up (probably the crappy optical mouse did it) and I was able to get in and change it.
> 
> I also bought a Q6600 G0 from TONYSALEM78 (replacing an E6400) which should be here soon, and I'm assembling this A8N-E right now to see if my CPUs still work. Maybe I can get some more PPD soon.




I actually just helped a buddy put together his Q6600 he had laying around for a while without use.  He bought a few parts and tossed it together for his GF.  Been a while since I used a rig with a Q6600.



stinger608 said:


> Yep I don't blame ya a bit! That is pretty much going to be my scenario as well. I will be leaving late tomorrow afternoon and will most likely not be back until late morning on Monday. Heading to the mountains.......Will be cold as hell up there.  Nights still dropping down in the low to mid F20's and the days hitting the low to mid F60's.


You enjoy as well!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 25, 2012)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=7e3df953e071564c1c2400595f48e162

I don't remember what I ran last year.  Will two 2600k's get more than 10k ppd?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=7e3df953e071564c1c2400595f48e162
> 
> I don't remember what I ran last year.  Will two 2600k's get more than 10k ppd?



A single 2600K at 4GHz (mine) gets me about 5-6k PPD.  So yeah, two should get you over 10k PPD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alright fellow crunchers, tomorrow is going to be my last day of crunching. I am shutting down all my crunchers. For the weekend. I am going out of town with the family and refuse to let the systems run without me being able to check on them. I have been down that road before and don't want to come home to fried systems. They will be back online either Sunday or Monday. So if anyone notices no results for me for a couple days that is the reason.



Why not install teamviewer on them so you can remote from your phone to check their status? This is how I have all of mine setup and it works great if I need to reboot or shut them down. Also realtemp has a setting were you can set a specific temp and it will turn the PC off it it goes past it.

*UPDATE*

I will be switching all my PC's from the ChimpChallenge back to WCG tomorrow (My work PC today)


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 25, 2012)

Guys, NZXT cases are 15% off with the following promo code until the 28th. 

NZXTMAY12

You can get a NZXT Source 210 for $34 with free shipping doing this. If I wasn't broke I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## mstenholm (May 25, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=7e3df953e071564c1c2400595f48e162
> 
> I don't remember what I ran last year.  Will two 2600k's get more than 10k ppd?



If you "unhide" in settings your might be able to see what you ran http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/644149


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

Brandon, that Real Temp idea sounds interesting.


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, NZXT cases are 15% off with the following promo code until the 28th.
> 
> NZXTMAY12
> 
> You can get a NZXT Source 210 for $34 with free shipping doing this. If I wasn't broke I'd buy one in a heartbeat.



Um, where? Oh, here! 

 Free Shipping, NZXT cases


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why not install teamviewer on them so you can remote from your phone to check their status? This is how I have all of mine setup and it works great if I need to reboot or shut them down. Also realtemp has a setting were you can set a specific temp and it will turn the PC off it it goes past it.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> I will be switching all my PC's from the ChimpChallenge back to WCG tomorrow (My work PC today)



Because I am cheap and don't have a smart phone. Mine is a dumb phone as all I do with is talk on it.


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Because I am cheap and don't have a smart phone. Mine is a dumb phone as all I do with is talk on it.



Amen to that Mad!!!  It's a frigging phone, not a laptop


----------



## Bow (May 26, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Amen to that Mad!!!  It's a frigging phone, not a laptop



You are exactly right Stinger. I don't need all kinds of apps to do this and that. That's why I have 6 desktop pc's and a laptop. Don't need it on my phone running my phone bill up.


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2012)

Yep, its a phone!!! Which is a tool not a damn toy. LOLOLOL


----------



## popswala (May 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, its a phone!!! Which is a tool not a damn toy. LOLOLOL



unless you set it to vibrate and clip it inside the front of your pants like people use to do with pagers lol


----------



## theonedub (May 26, 2012)

My new board came in today, will be moving to my 2600k tonight


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

theonedub said:


> My new board came in today, will be moving to my 2600k tonight
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120525/DSC01011.jpg



Nice!!


----------



## popswala (May 26, 2012)

theonedub said:


> My new board came in today, will be moving to my 2600k tonight
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120525/DSC01011.jpg



That board loos sick. What model is it?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> unless you set it to vibrate and clip it inside the front of your pants like people use to do with pagers lol



Why am I scared of you? LOL


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 26, 2012)

theonedub said:


> My new board came in today, will be moving to my 2600k tonight
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120525/DSC01011.jpg



That's a slick looking mobo, I have to say.


----------



## theonedub (May 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, its the Asrock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

Got the new cruncher 90% complete- just need to borrow the 2nd DVD drive from my main rig and load up Windows and the rest of the software.... should be up and crunching by late pm tomorrow 

Specs:
- Biostar A880GZ w/FX6200
- Xig Night Hawk CPU cooler
- 2x2GB AMD DDR3 1600
- WD Scorpio Blue (2.5", 320GB)
- Corsair CX500 PSU
- Fractal Design Define Mini case

Will post up some pics tomorrow when I'm running thru the software installs.....


----------



## theonedub (May 26, 2012)

Got everything installed a while ago, and decided to take advantage of this unlocked multi but hit a roadblock. No matter what I try the CPU multi is locked at 34x or 16x, the CPU doesnt go into its default boost clocks whatsoever. 

Tried setting multipliers myself in the UFEI and in Windows with no luck. Tried using the built in OC utility- nothing. In the UFEI it says the clocks speeds change, but in Windows they havent. Triple checked all my drivers and flashed the BIOS 3-4x. Thought it might just be a misreading, but the CPU benchmarks in WCG tell me otherwise. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 26, 2012)

Are you using the latest UEFI firmware? http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.us.asp?Model=Z68 Extreme7 Gen3&o=BIOS


----------



## theonedub (May 26, 2012)

Yes, that is the UEFI I am using.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2012)

All crunchers besides 6 core back up on WCG  time to watch some numbers


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 26, 2012)

Mmm 3 day weekend. Time for some tweaking to my main rig I think.


----------



## KieX (May 26, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Got everything installed a while ago, and decided to take advantage of this unlocked multi but hit a roadblock. No matter what I try the CPU multi is locked at 34x or 16x, the CPU doesnt go into its default boost clocks whatsoever.
> 
> Tried setting multipliers myself in the UFEI and in Windows with no luck. Tried using the built in OC utility- nothing. In the UFEI it says the clocks speeds change, but in Windows they havent. Triple checked all my drivers and flashed the BIOS 3-4x. Thought it might just be a misreading, but the CPU benchmarks in WCG tell me otherwise.
> 
> Any ideas?



If it's Asus SB board disabling some of the energy saving features won't let you increase the multi to OC. Worth loading optimized defaults and see if you can access the higher multis after that.


----------



## theonedub (May 26, 2012)

Went with the nuclear option- complete Windows reinstall  Overclocking appears to be working fine now. Thanks for the suggestions. Will get BOINC back up and running once I get the system completely updated.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

Opty 3280's are popping up on NewEgg (65w, 8 core, socket AM3+)

AMD Opteron 3280 HE 2.4GHz 8 x 1MB L2 Cache 8MB L3...

  I checked a couple of Gigabyte boards and they are supporting these in the latest BIOS revisions. Will start checking some of the other boards from ASUS, MSI, etc...

I'm wondering how well these can crunch


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

"Junior" ready for software install!


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

That looks sweet. Really clean. Nice rig you got going there.


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2012)

The ceramic coated DK looks great. Did you buy from Newegg and does it come with hardware to mount push/pull fans?


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The ceramic coated DK looks great. Did you buy from Newegg and does it come with hardware to mount push/pull fans?



I got it from a certain forum member* that does reviews of them  and yes it comes with a set of fan mounts for the 2nd fan 

*hint- got the case from him too!


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

lol, Nice hint. I don't remember him having that one. I'm looking at one he has up now but I need the little money I have to go to other things.

Can't wait to see what that new rig is gonna do.


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got it from a certain forum member* that does reviews of them  and yes it comes with a set of fan mounts for the 2nd fan
> 
> *hint- got the case from him too!



When I saw it announced I was going to PM him for dibs  He's got plenty of my money already- although that Phantek cooler looks interesting...


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

It's Alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

All of the updates are done, WCG is loaded and running, and I'm sending this post from it!

Screenshot:







Now to find a spot to put it and see how many ppd I can get out of it


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2012)

Guys I have two P4 machines sitting around here at my place, suggestions? At this point I'd love to get them up and crunching but I have no place to put them.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 27, 2012)

So, my G41M-S3 decided to play dead Friday night after testing an HD 5770 in it with FurMark. Discovered the CMOS battery was dead so I swapped that and it still wouldn't come back to life. Took it on a 30 minute car ride home, take it out of the case and it decides to work again.

Then, I installed F@H and WCG remotely on my 990FX Extreme4 (460/550Ti/440 crammed in there) and it was working fine, clicked "Restart" on the WCG install window to finish it and lost contact with the machine completely. I'm a bit scared to see what state it's in when I get back to it, as I have no idea if it's been "powered on" the whole time but stuck on UEFI or something, or if something blew up. Nobody's been around to check on it for over a day because it's the damn weekend, so that's 2 rigs down for me, not including me ripping my AMD cards out of my dad's office machine so that's more like 3. 

All I have running at the moment is my Thuban + GTX 460, PDC E6600 and a Phenom 9750 in addition to my home desktop. Sucks when rigs do this dumb crap when you work on them remotely and can't press the power button.


----------



## mstenholm (May 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Opty 3280's are popping up on NewEgg (65w, 8 core, socket AM3+)
> 
> AMD Opteron 3280 HE 2.4GHz 8 x 1MB L2 Cache 8MB L3...
> 
> ...



Not a good chose, bad producers and no/little OC in a server board. If you do want to ramp up your production get a i2600 or a AMD FX 8150. See link for details. Remember to times the number in the far right column with the numbers of cores/threads.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/breakdown/cpu/22175/12/0


----------



## mjkmike (May 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> So, my G41M-S3 decided to play dead Friday night after testing an HD 5770 in it with FurMark. Discovered the CMOS battery was dead so I swapped that and it still wouldn't come back to life. Took it on a 30 minute car ride home, take it out of the case and it decides to work again.
> 
> Then, I installed F@H and WCG remotely on my 990FX Extreme4 (460/550Ti/440 crammed in there) and it was working fine, clicked "Restart" on the WCG install window to finish it and lost contact with the machine completely. I'm a bit scared to see what state it's in when I get back to it, as I have no idea if it's been "powered on" the whole time but stuck on UEFI or something, or if something blew up. Nobody's been around to check on it for over a day because it's the damn weekend, so that's 2 rigs down for me, not including me ripping my AMD cards out of my dad's office machine so that's more like 3.
> 
> All I have running at the moment is my Thuban + GTX 460, PDC E6600 and a Phenom 9750 in addition to my home desktop. Sucks when rigs do this dumb crap when you work on them remotely and can't press the power button.



I come home from 12+ hours of work to find my 2600k with the code of death.  All fans running keeping the bich cool.  I think she just had that time of the month. 

Your rig should be just fine.  Just give it a good hit like it took you're last beer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> the code of death.



It's dead?! How in the flock did that happen? 

@Norton

I swear I saw a few 8120's going for like $120.

EDIT:
Yup
http://color.camover.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2645&offer_id=B007ACFDRQ
Total cost + ship is ~ $160


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's dead?! How in the flock did that happen?
> 
> @Norton
> 
> ...



Thanks Bud but I'm done for now, the hardware fund is negative for a while (with 2 exceptions for next month)- my next steps are going to be recruiting for new members for the team and eventually an Opty server.... maybe 

**EDIT- FX-8120's are available at NewEgg for $169 with a $15 gift card (net $154), FX-8150's are $199 w/$10 gift card (net $189) **


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

well I got my old rig up and running finally. I tried setting it up fresh install but it wouldn't read from usb. So I took old hdd from main rig that still had my os install on it and surprise, it booted right up. I still need to configure it to run at 100%. I also have it folding. I'm hoping I'll get a lil jump in numbers at least.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys- going out with wifey tonight.

Can someone post the daily numbers, stones, and pie for me?

I'll be back late- I'll post what I can if no one grabs them for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daimus (May 28, 2012)

Do not worry, I'll do it.


EDIT:
I could not find only WCG Daily Numbers, sorry... Can someone post the daily numbers?


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Do not worry, I'll do it.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I could not find only WCG Daily Numbers, sorry... Can someone post the daily numbers?



Thanks Daimus! 

I took care of the Daily Numbers 
link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2012)

WTH, my Thuban rig decided to disappear sometime today at work.  I really want to get to work tomorrow if possible and see why my two biggest machines have gone down. I've never experienced these problems in the many months I've had a farm going, ever. My crappy ASRock refurb machines that only crunch are the only two machines "alive" at the moment, which is a bummer.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> WTH, my Thuban rig decided to disappear sometime today at work.  I really want to get to work tomorrow if possible and see why my two biggest machines have gone down. I've never experienced these problems in the many months I've had a farm going, ever. My crappy ASRock refurb machines that only crunch are the only two machines "alive" at the moment, which is a bummer.



Damn that sucks 

I need to bring 2 rigs out into other areas soon and I hope I don't run into these issues...

good luck on getting those rigs back up and crunching- hoping it's only something minor.....


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, I hope so too. Considering I have spent $500 in the last week on stuff for my farm, it would be a huge slap in the face to have more dead hardware. A brand new motherboard, practically new 1045T on a 2mo old motherboard and all 4 of my 400 series NVIDIA cards are in "unknown" status. I set all the BIOSes to power on upon power failure on Friday hoping to prevent such issues, but a random power surge that is of the right length can lock up a system in the "on" state and it will never reboot. 

My first rig (with brand new mobo that ran a day) disappeared Friday night after commanding it to restart after installing WCG. Maybe I screwed up the boot priority and it's stuck in UEFI which will be quite infuriating but better than hardware death.

My second rig was running all day Saturday and through Sunday morning, but went offline sometime during the day with no known user intervention.

The other "clunkers" (which are physically located next to the unknown machines and share the network hub and power mains) have been up for 2.5 days since I restarted them Friday after changing the power state settings on them.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2012)

Oooookay, got to work today. 990FX Extreme4 was stuck on POST screen with code A3 - IDE Enable. Pressing the reset button made it boot up properly. 

Biostar A780L3B was turned on but blacked out. Pressing the reset button made it boot up properly.

I don't think I can facepalm any harder.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Oooookay, got to work today. 990FX Extreme4 was stuck on POST screen with code A3 - IDE Enable. Pressing the reset button made it boot up properly.
> 
> Biostar A780L3B was turned on but blacked out. Pressing the reset button made it boot up properly.
> 
> I don't think I can facepalm any harder.



Just be glad they are working man.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just be glad they are working man.



Yeah, that's true. I wish I had some sort of remote controller that I could wire all the power and reset buttons of my rigs to, and activate the buttons if a rig goes offline. Maybe I just had bad luck this weekend because of the crappy weather shaking the power lines outside or whatever lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 28, 2012)

I'm baaaccccckkkkk. Systems are back up and crunching. I did lose one star though. Oh well I'll get it back in a few.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 29, 2012)

Welcome back! I swapped the 1045T rig's PSU today as I think that was causing the black screen of death I was experiencing. 

Also, Mad Shot, I've had fun with your A8N-E over the weekend. Apparently I have a crappy Toledo 4400+ (~2.4GHz) and an amazing Toledo 4400+ that does ~2.9GHz with volts (currently at 2.8, 255*11, 1.4v in BIOS). Also took off the NB cooler yesterday, oiled the fan and put new paste on. 

I was surprised to see my good Toledo score a 6.0 in WEI.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Welcome back! I swapped the 1045T rig's PSU today as I think that was causing the black screen of death I was experiencing.
> 
> Also, Mad Shot, I've had fun with your A8N-E over the weekend. Apparently I have a crappy Toledo 4400+ (~2.4GHz) and an amazing Toledo 4400+ that does ~2.9GHz with volts (currently at 2.8, 255*11, 1.4v in BIOS). Also took off the NB cooler yesterday, oiled the fan and put new paste on.
> 
> I was surprised to see my good Toledo score a 6.0 in WEI.



Cool deal bud. Glad to see you are getting some use out of the board. If' I would have kept the board all it would have done is collected dust in my closet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, that's true. I wish I had some sort of remote controller that I could wire all the power and reset buttons of my rigs to, and activate the buttons if a rig goes offline. Maybe I just had bad luck this weekend because of the crappy weather shaking the power lines outside or whatever lol.



Weather has been horrible here too, had one rig off for a few days and my main rig off here and there.  Screw that, not risking it.  But got them all back now that the weather seems to have gotten a little better.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm baaaccccckkkkk. Systems are back up and crunching. I did lose one star though. Oh well I'll get it back in a few.



Welcome back!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2012)

Well guys! I have another cruncher to add to the party! Jr worked a deal with me on his old I3-530 and motherboard so another 4 thread are coming to the party!


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys! I have another cruncher to add to the party! Jr worked a deal with me on his old I3-530 and motherboard so another 4 thread are coming to the party!



Nice farm you are cooking up there! 

I'm counting 20 cores/26 threads total, is that right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2012)

Good job Brandon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice farm you are cooking up there!
> 
> I'm counting 20 cores/26 threads total, is that right?





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good job Brandon.



20 Cores / 26 Threads!!! hell yea! now just to get them all running.


----------



## Bow (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2012)

Good news: Stinger608's GTX 465 and TONYSALEM's Q6600 G0 arrived today and work great. Thank you both for being great sellers!

Bad news: 4CoreDual-VSTA died today. Might consider selling the C2D E6400 and maybe the PDC E6600.


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

Hey Jstn. pm me on them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys! I have another cruncher to add to the party! Jr worked a deal with me on his old I3-530 and motherboard so another 4 thread are coming to the party!



oh yeah


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2012)

Just now got back home from my sister's place. I set her up with a BOINC manager running WCG on my acct. She has a P4 running at 3.0GHz and with two threads.

In a matter of five minutes, or so, her computer had downloaded four jobs and started running two of them. So, I'm looking forward to some bigger daily numbers, for me ( some of you guys are way out of my range!).

I should go from a hundred something points a day to, closer to, 300 a day!


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Just now got back home from my sister's place. I set her up with a BOINC manager running WCG on my acct. She has a P4 running at 3.0GHz and with two threads.
> 
> In a matter of five minutes, or so, her computer had downloaded four jobs and started running two of them. So, I'm looking forward to some bigger daily numbers, for me ( some of you guys are way out of my range!).
> 
> I should go from a hundred something points a day to, closer to, 300 a day!



Most of us started out with only a few cores. I for one had a P4 M @ 2 GHz. (1 core)


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Most of us started out with only a few cores. I for one had a P4 M @ 2 GHz. (1 core)



+1 
I had a few more than one when I started but it took only a few months to ramp up to what I have now 

It's hard not to try to push for more ppd once you see the results start to come in


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> +1
> I had a few more than one when I started but it took only a few months to ramp up to what I have now
> 
> It's hard not to try to push for more ppd once you see the results start to come in



What makes it hard for me, right now, is lack of employment. My side job, this huge deck rebuild, has been delayed a couple times now. The Apple job doesn't start training until Jul, assuming I'm hired. Currently I have $4.00 in my bank and $7 cash, plus about $3 in change, to my name.

So, hopefully, the rain will stop and this guy with the deck will get approval and work will commence, SOON!!  

Then maybe I can finally pay Mad Shot and get the Mobo I need for this AMD 3200+ collecting dust in my drawer! Hang in there buddy! I'm trying to get things together!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2012)

Arjai said:


> What makes it hard for me, right now, is lack of employment. My side job, this huge deck rebuild, has been delayed a couple times now. The Apple job doesn't start training until Jul, assuming I'm hired. Currently I have $4.00 in my bank and $7 cash, plus about $3 in change, to my name.
> 
> So, hopefully, the rain will stop and this guy with the deck will get approval and work will commence, SOON!!
> 
> Then maybe I can finally pay Mad Shot and get the Mobo I need for this AMD 3200+ collecting dust in my drawer! Hang in there buddy! I'm trying to get things together!



You'll get there buddy.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2012)

AMD 3200+? What socket?


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> AMD 3200+? What socket?



It's an Old School Socket A! I bought it thinking I could throw it into my old Kt400 but, can't. So I got a 2600+ for 'This Old Comp' and found that Mad Shot has an ASUS Socket A Mobo that supports the 3200+ (and an AGP GPU I'm hoping to get a deal on).

So, that will be another Cruncher, eventually.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2012)

Ah, gotcha. It's been a couple years since my last Skt. 462 systems died, but K7 was a fun platform.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

@Daimus

It appears as if we are running very close to each other?






It is a great challenge my friend and I am enjoying it very much!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2012)

both of you and Mike as well, very close competition.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 31, 2012)

Tell me about it. They just left me out in the cold. But props to them, they have built some mighty good crunchers.


----------



## popswala (May 31, 2012)

you guys are just blowing right past me and I've been on here for some time now. You all are doing great jobs and keep it up.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Tell me about it. They just left me out in the cold. But props to them, they have built some mighty good crunchers.



Those two FX chips are real heavy hitters!  

You still have some more upgrades pending so you should be hitting close to the same numbers 

Just get brandon to cut loose that X6 from his farm and you'll be all set!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> Just get brandon to cut loose that X6 from his farm and you'll be all set!!!



can't do that, my board was shipped and will be at Jr's on monday. 

Sorry guys :/ 

I need to get it back up soon


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> can't do that, my board was shipped and will be at Jr's on monday.
> 
> Sorry guys :/
> 
> I need to get it back up soon



Looks like you guys got a few reconfigures going on too.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> can't do that, my board was shipped and will be at Jr's on monday.
> 
> Sorry guys :/
> 
> I need to get it back up soon



Well hell if the board is gone you don't need the proc anymore. LOL


----------



## Daimus (May 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> It is a great challenge my friend and I am enjoying it very much!



I'm enjoying this challenge too my friend
However, you treat me condescendingly.
If you OC both you FX at least 400 Mhz higher, I'll swallow the dust.


----------



## Daimus (May 31, 2012)

Thank you guys for watching our friendly playful competition. Fact we ALL together do this important work.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 31, 2012)

Is it just me or have all our crunching sigs/stars disappeared?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2012)

It happens frequently. Usually the site the stats get pulled from goes down or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, if not up in a bit, I'll get to work on it, but it always comes back on its own.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I'm enjoying this challenge too my friend
> However, you treat me condescendingly.
> If you OC both you FX at least 400 Mhz higher, I'll swallow the dust.



When I finish ramping up we will be an even match, no OC for me due to the power usage. My rigs are running well and the temps are very good so I will stay with good company for a while 



Daimus said:


> Thank you guys for watching our friendly playful competition. Fact we ALL together do this important work.



Agree 100%- our accomplishment as a Team is where the best work is done 

@radical edward- our badges were here a few minutes ago... maybe the server at FreeDC or WCG has gone down??? I don't remember where the badges come from ATM


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 31, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well hell if the board is gone you don't need the proc anymore. LOL



LOL Its on a MSI K9A2 but in the closet. I will install it in the 785G and get it running then I will install a 4200+ in the MSI K9A2


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting turn of events today. After having 3 old boards "die" in the last few days - either stop booting into Windows, freezing, not POSTing and all sorts of other garbage, I let them sit without batteries for a day and tried again. One began working properly after inserting different sticks of RAM a few times (was freezing halfway through boot), one POSted again with a new battery, and the other works with different RAM now. Don't ask me how changing the RAM (which all was working properly) changed anything, I have no idea! I could understand the one that would not POST with a dead battery though.

I need to buy a couple CR2032 batteries and make sure all my batteries are good. Mad Shot's old board, which kills a fresh battery once a week, I think I'm just going to hardwire to a 3v power supply as buying $12 in batteries a month doesn't make much sense lol. Even though it's a battery killer, it still works great after 7 years!


----------



## popswala (Jun 1, 2012)

Didn't know where to post this but I don't think anyone noticed. I just did lol

I gained a star on my crunch badge. Yaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2012)

good job pops!


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

How many ppd do I need for 5 stars??? I know I'm close but I forgot the #'s

I used twilyth's sig for that info in the past...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well hell if the board is gone you don't need the proc anymore. LOL



Trust me, he will get it back up and running again. Very VERY soon.

@Norton

5 star general w00t!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2012)

I think 12,500 or more 7 day average.  I have the info saved at
Home.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think 12,500 or more 7 day average.  I have the info saved at
> Home.



I'm at 11,700 ppd now and climbing so that star will be here in a couple of days!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Try unlocking the 960T and you will definitely get it.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try unlocking the 960T and you will definitely get it.



No unlock on mine (tried 3 different boards)   

It's just a great quad that can hit 3.8Ghz stable and cool w/o much effort.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> No unlock on mine (tried 3 different boards)



Ahh phooey! You tried a Gigabyte or an Asrock yet?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm still waiting four my fourth star to come back.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm still waiting four my fourth star to come back.



I'm still waiting to see if, and when, I'll ever even get a WCG Badge!


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ahh phooey! You tried a Gigabyte or an Asrock yet?



Tried 3 generations/3 brands:
- Gigabyte 790X/SB850
- MSI 790GX/SB750
- ASUS 990X/SB950

  Unlocked on all of them and posted but instant BSOD upon Windows startup no matter what clock, voltage, ram speed, BIOS revision, or windows version I tried. 

  This is an earlier chip, I understand that the stable unlock rate has improved some with the chips now being sold.....


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm at 11,700 ppd now and climbing so that star will be here in a couple of days!




 I hope to get there one day xD, I need more computer


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 1, 2012)

My Sempron 130 unlocked, but it had a nasty cache issue I guess that made certain parts of webpages appear as if they were in "16 color" mode and Microsoft Security Essential would infinitely install until I disabled the core.

But still, think of it as being like a Phenom 955BE but with the much better Thuban memory controller.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I'm still waiting to see if, and when, I'll ever even get a WCG Badge!



You'll get there, your persistence will pay off! 



Jstn7477 said:


> My Sempron 130 unlocked, but it had a nasty cache issue I guess that made certain parts of webpages appear as if they were in "16 color" mode and Microsoft Security Essential would infinitely install until I disabled the core.
> 
> But still, think of it as being like a Phenom 955BE but with the much better *Thuban memory controller*.



Exactly, and with the C3 revision too!
 It's like comparing 2 V8 engines... one with a solid lifter cam and holley carb vs one with a roller cam and multiport fuel injection


----------



## Daimus (Jun 1, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> But still, think of it as being like a Phenom 955BE but with the much better Thuban memory controller.



I have 2 Thubans: 1075T (125w) and 1045T (95w). At the same frequency 3.0GHz memory controller 1075T is faster , despite the fact that the 1045T is overclocked by 10% (increased bus frequency).


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2012)

Check out this nice graph of the increase I'm getting for my reconfiguring!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 2, 2012)

Last time I saw that some one was shotting for the moon.

going out to play again take care friends.

And again thxs for all the work you do Norton.


----------



## popswala (Jun 2, 2012)

Well Hopefully I should be getting a lil more ppd. I just oc'd my x3 720 from 2.8 to 3.6GHz. All thanks to Jr's help. We'll see how long it lasts. It has no problem staying cool under a Havik 140


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I'm still waiting to see if, and when, I'll ever even get a WCG Badge!



You'll get it before you know buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm at 11,700 ppd now and climbing so that star will be here in a couple of days!



Keep up the work man, great job! 

BTW:

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been getting some "Inconclusive" results from the Computing for Clean Water project. It seems to be affecting all of my rigs and from WU's that have been sent/completed within the last 24 hrs or so.

I currently have 2 pages of them for about 2,000 or so points, which is dropping my output a bunch. 

Is anyone else seeing this from their rigs?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 2, 2012)

All my results for Computing for Clean Water are valid. Had several machines do them (955BE, 1045T, Q6600, Mobile PII X4 X920, etc.

Hopefully you find out what the issue is. All your hosts giving that same error?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

All good on my end. I have had 5 pages of them either Valid or pending so far today.



Damn I though I was kicking ass today, it just you are having problems on results.


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> All my results for Computing for Clean Water are valid. Had several machines do them (955BE, 1045T, Q6600, Mobile PII X4 X920, etc.
> 
> Hopefully you find out what the issue is. All your hosts giving that same error?



Yes but not all of the results are Inconclusive. I have valid and pending validation results within the same time period too (all of the rigs).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmm, that's weird. 

I've enabled "show hosts" on my WCG stats, and since my i7-2600K apparently does ~2700 PPD on just 2 threads (comparable to my entire 1045T lol), I've increased the threads from 2 to 3 since I took the 9750 offline. That increased the wattage by 15w but since I have a gold efficiency PSU now that doesn't even get warm, I think I can deal with the increase.


----------



## popswala (Jun 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've enabled "show hosts" on my WCG stats





Jstn7477 said:


> I've increased the threads



Jw, How'd you do that?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 2, 2012)

popswala said:


> Jw, How'd you do that?



WCG site, "My Grid" --> My Profile, and it's a tick box at the bottom. Your hosts will appear in Free DC after about a day or so.


----------



## popswala (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks. I had it ticked already. Don't remember doing that or seeing if it works or what it shows. Where does the info display at for others to see hosts?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 2, 2012)

popswala said:


> Thanks. I had it ticked already. Don't remember doing that or seeing if it works or what it shows. Where does the info display at for others to see hosts?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=698626

Below the first chart. Hover over the IDs to see the CPU and OS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> I've been getting some "Inconclusive" results from the Computing for Clean Water project. It seems to be affecting all of my rigs and from WU's that have been sent/completed within the last 24 hrs or so.
> 
> I currently have 2 pages of them for about 2,000 or so points, which is dropping my output a bunch.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this from their rigs?



Mine are good.  Human Proteome gave me that error on all my rigs a while back.  Never figured out what it was.


----------



## popswala (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a slight issue here. I have no cpu temp anywhere. I opened core temp and hwmonitor and they both show 0c. I know that's not right cause it use to show around 52c idle / 57c load. And its under an H50.

Any thoughts on whats the culprit?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

Try restarting your rig, maybe it's just a glitch that will be gone if you restart.


----------



## popswala (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought that to. I'll give it a shot. Doing that right now and I'll report my findings. I'll just edit post.

* just got back from a restart. Checked hwmonitor and core temp. Both still showing 0c. Hmm, somethings still not right. I have no mens to monitor my temps now.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there a CPUTIN or something like that present in HWMonitor? That should represent the CPU temperature and be close to whatever temps you observed on the core sensors.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> I thought that to. I'll give it a shot. Doing that right now and I'll report my findings. I'll just edit post.
> 
> * just got back from a restart. Checked hwmonitor and core temp. Both still showing 0c. Hmm, somethings still not right. I have no mens to monitor my temps now.



Do you have ACC or unleashed mode enabled in the bios for unlocking? If so thats your issue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2012)

If it's something in the BIOS or software related maybe the temp sensor took a crap?
Also, does the BIOS show any temperature readings?


----------



## okidna (Jun 4, 2012)

Just received my biggest/longest task ever :







My previous record was 15 hours, so this one is almost tripled my previous record


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 4, 2012)

i5 2500k 100% 3,931ppd http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=323180

Seems low, no? well, 4 thread at the same times..

BTW, all project are checked


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

I am getting around 3600 points on 3 threads of my 2600K HT @ 4.5GHz. From what I seem to hear, WCG loves lots of threads. I think "8 core" Bulldozers get ~5K+ when overclocked, Daimus can verify for you.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 4, 2012)

your 2600k is 100%? 3600pts @ 4.5ghz, i have 200mhz more, less cache and 1 core more for 3931, well I guess some project takes more times to calc maybe  , I should get a 4.8ghz 2600k for 100% 8 thread


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

That's only 3 threads (3 tasks, 37.5% of CPU) @ 100% CPU time.


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> That's only 3 threads (3 tasks, 37.5% of CPU) @ 100% CPU time.



Is there any way to determine if your CPU is crunching on an actual core or virtual core?

Example- your running 3 tasks on 3 threads. Does the CPU assign to first the cores and then the virtual threads.
In other words is it:
- 3 cores, 0 virtual
- 2 cores, 1 virtual
- 1 core, 2 virtual

Just wondering how it determines/populates the threads???

*** EDIT***
My guess, it's only a guess, is that those 3 threads are hardware cores.... but I really don't know


----------



## Daimus (Jun 4, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I am getting around 3600 points on 3 threads of my 2600K HT @ 4.5GHz. From what I seem to hear, WCG loves lots of threads. I think "8 core" Bulldozers get ~5K  when overclocked, Daimus can verify for you.



You are right. 8120@4,4 light overclocked get more than 6k, in particular, 6120 points on average over the past week.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Is there any way to determine if your CPU is crunching on an actual core or virtual core?
> 
> Example- your running 3 tasks on 3 threads. Does the CPU assign to first the cores and then the virtual threads:
> 3 threads
> ...



I was also interested in this question. I think all three of the core - the real. What Jstn7477 thinks about it?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

In task manager, my CPU usage is ~50% as I have a 6950 folding as well. All 8 threads are somewhat balanced, some slightly higher than others. I may consider turning off the 6950 for a couple days and increasing WCG by 12.5% each day to see how threads are scheduled and see if the 2600K is comparable to the 8120/50.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 4, 2012)

okidna said:


> Just received my biggest/longest task ever :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/87V7g.png
> 
> My previous record was 15 hours, so this one is almost tripled my previous record



I'll just let you play with that one. LOL Just keep an eye on it and don't be afraid to kill it if need be. Use fire if you have to. 



Norton said:


> Is there any way to determine if your CPU is crunching on an actual core or virtual core?
> 
> Example- your running 3 tasks on 3 threads. Does the CPU assign to first the cores and then the virtual threads.
> In other words is it:
> ...



I would say it would populate the real cores first then the fake cores. Which piggyback the real cores


----------



## theonedub (Jun 4, 2012)

The Captain now owns this thread  

CP, think you can update Fitseries' original text with new links, etc for the team, stats, stickies, and whatnot?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The Captain now owns this thread
> 
> CP, think you can update Fitseries' original text with new links, etc for the team, stats, stickies, and whatnot?



I PMed erocker and had all of fitseries3 threads changed to CP that is in the WCG section.

You guys will thank me later.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 4, 2012)

For people with Intel CPUs - do CMD2 and get good points now. My cloud Intels (Integer Speed around 18 million ops/sec) does 70-80 BOINC points/hour on this project (30-40 % more then on SFSW). It seems like this is a 100 % Integer project so 2x00 and Ivy are doing great here.


Edit: I just had a look at my 2720 QM and it does around the same. Could be a Linux/WIN thing so advice is now updated to - get an Intel and run Linux. No, CMD2 is about to be terminated so stick to your Windows. First part still stands of course


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I PMed erocker and had all of fitseries3 threads changed to CP that is in the WCG section.
> 
> You guys will thank me later.


----------



## popswala (Jun 5, 2012)

Power went out while I was at work. 2 of my rigs didn't auto start back up which is weird. What ever. I got one up and running but the other, I have to disconnect my screen, carry it over to the other room and hook it up for a min to see whats up. Then do all that in reverse. Its really annoying. I would use teamviewer but its not connected which means its prob hanging on post screen.

I'm getting tired of having to do that all the time. I'm watching craigslist for another screen but theres absolutely nothing for sale. Gosh!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 5, 2012)

popswala said:


> Power went out while I was at work. 2 of my rigs didn't auto start back up which is weird. What ever. I got one up and running but the other, I have to disconnect my screen, carry it over to the other room and hook it up for a min to see whats up. Then do all that in reverse. Its really annoying. I would use teamviewer but its not connected which means its prob hanging on post screen.
> 
> I'm getting tired of having to do that all the time. I'm watching craigslist for another screen but theres absolutely nothing for sale. Gosh!



I have 2 of my crunchers on a 21" crt that has dual inputs with a button on the front to switch between them. I got the monitor off of craigslist for like $20. It also has one hell of a great picture. SO you may want to see if you can find one of those. I am looking to see if I can find a couple more. LOL


----------



## popswala (Jun 5, 2012)

The screen I have now (sys specs) does that. I love that feature. I already have it connected to to two rigs already though. The other rig is in another room just sitting there crunching all alone lol. I check craigslist daily knowing I have no $$ but if I see something I was hoping to try and set something up to snatch it up on a wkend. No luck for sometime now. Not even for a crt.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate when that happens too. Power goes off just long enough to hang up the rigs in an unusable state so they can't turn back on. Even worse is when they randomly go offline/crap out for no reason over the weekend or when I just left work.


----------



## popswala (Jun 5, 2012)

Exactely. power went out for not even 3 mins. Pc is on and running, fans spinning. But can't connect through teamviewer so I know either the wireless isn't connected or stuck on post screen. grrrr


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay, I got a 5th star. May not last long, but I can probably secure it once I get that X3 720BE.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yay, I got a 5th star. May not last long, but I can probably secure it once I get that X3 720BE.



I think yours was around before mine 

Mine has been going in and out so I expect I won't see it tomorrow am


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats to Jstn and Norton for picking up the 5 stars!!!!!!! 

Awesome job guys.


----------



## popswala (Jun 5, 2012)

I just happened to check my ppd and I was shocked. I normally get lucky and break 5k but today I actually broke 7k. I've never been that high. That looked good coming from avg'ing 3-5k. It may not be a whole lot of improvement but thats more then I ever got before so I like it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2012)

Guys, I had to shut down my 2nd cruncher temporarily.  The weather strip around my door to my place is garbage and you can see sunlight all around it.  Not only that but the frame is broken too!  Landlord is going to come fix it all on the weekend, but for now the A/C is having trouble cooling with the rigs on.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I had to shut down my 2nd cruncher temporarily.  The weather strip around my door to my place is garbage and you can see sunlight all around it.  Not only that but the frame is broken too!  Landlord is going to come fix it all on the weekend, but for now the A/C is having trouble cooling with the rigs on.  I'll keep you guys posted.



Hope the land lord gets things fixed for ya! Me and my wife had to do a lot of insulating to our house when we bought it cause it was built in 1952. I can tell a huge difference afterwards with the comfort level and the power bill! We still have more work to go but will be a great place to grow old.


----------



## okidna (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hope the land lord gets things fixed for ya! Me and my wife had to do a lot of insulating to our house when we bought it cause it was built in 1952. I can tell a huge difference afterwards with the comfort level and the power bill! We still have more work to go but will be a great place to grow old.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/DSC00261.jpg



Nice house you got there brandon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

okidna said:


> Nice house you got there brandon



I love it brother! Its my own piece of Americana. I never imagined I would own my own home so quickly and easily but its hard work


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hope the land lord gets things fixed for ya! Me and my wife had to do a lot of insulating to our house when we bought it cause it was built in 1952. I can tell a huge difference afterwards with the comfort level and the power bill! We still have more work to go but will be a great place to grow old.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/DSC00261.jpg





Nice house


----------



## okidna (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I love it brother! Its my own piece of Americana. I never imagined I would own my own home so quickly and easily but its hard work



I love the big trees around your house, reminds me of my childhood at my grandparent house. 

My grandfather used to teach me how to climb a tree, and when the fruits season coming we used to harvest together along with my older brother. We got mango, jackfruit, sapodilla, rambutan trees. A lot of tropical fruits, very popular in my country. 
Then my grandmother bring the fruits to local market, sell them, and split the profits to me and my brother. After that we bought a lot of ice cream 

Ahh, the memories.....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

okidna said:


> I love the big trees around your house, reminds me of my childhood at my grandparent house.
> 
> My grandfather used to teach me how to climb a tree, and when the fruits season coming we used to harvest together along with my older brother. We got mango, jackfruit, sapodilla, rambutan trees. A lot of tropical fruits, very popular in my country.
> Then my grandmother bring the fruits to local market, sell them, and split the profits to me and my brother. After that we bought a lot of ice cream
> ...



Those are called "Pinoaks" and they are notorious about limbs falling. I have a pile of them at my property line HAHAHA.

Well Jr tested my 785G and it posted good along with a good bios update. His 2600K will be at his house around 3-4 more days (hoping less) then he will ship my package to me. I am hoping by next saturday to have these machines up and raking in over 15K.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 5, 2012)

I brought my i7 860 back up (@ stock) and it is putting out a paltry amount of PPD. With it being offline for a few weeks, could its 'Frequent Cruncher' status been revoked leading to a delay in WU approval?


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I brought my i7 860 back up (@ stock) and it is putting out a paltry amount of PPD. With it being offline for a few weeks, could its 'Frequent Cruncher' status been revoked leading to a delay in WU approval?



Possibly- check the results status page on the WCG website to see if you are building a backlog of "pending validations" for that machine.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Possibly- check the results status page on the WCG website to see if you are building a backlog of "pending validations" for that machine.



Yeah, there is a slight backlog- about half a page more than my 2600k has right now. Was hoping a few weeks offline was still within time to get that near instant validation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hope the land lord gets things fixed for ya! Me and my wife had to do a lot of insulating to our house when we bought it cause it was built in 1952. I can tell a huge difference afterwards with the comfort level and the power bill! We still have more work to go but will be a great place to grow old.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/DSC00261.jpg



Nice house man 

Yeah, they will take care of it this weekend hopefully.


----------



## popswala (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, I couldn't stand it anymore so I moved my screen over to check my other rig. It was up and crunching but the wireless wasn't connected. I thought it was set to connect auto but sometimes when it restarts it won't connect. Thats really annoying. She's fine now and finally got all the done projects uploaded.


----------



## Bow (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hope the land lord gets things fixed for ya! Me and my wife had to do a lot of insulating to our house when we bought it cause it was built in 1952. I can tell a huge difference afterwards with the comfort level and the power bill! We still have more work to go but will be a great place to grow old.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/DSC00261.jpg



That house is missing something. A Dsm in the driveway. Sorry CP had to. LOL


----------



## okidna (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys, I have a questions.

My OS (Win7 x64) has been acting up weirdly in the last couple of days. Freezing and locking up.
So I decide to do a clean install because the last time I do a clean install was + 1 years ago and also I've got a new board coming next Saturday 

My question is : how to backup and transferring my current WCG tasks to the new OS? 
I just found BOINC folder under my ProgramData folder (C:\ProgramData\BOINC), so I suppose I just backup this folder or any other important things that I should know about?

Thanks.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 6, 2012)

okidna said:


> Guys, I have a questions.
> 
> My OS (Win7 x64) has been acting up weirdly in the last couple of days. Freezing and locking up.
> So I decide to do a clean install because the last time I do a clean install was + 1 years ago and also I've got a new board coming next Saturday
> ...



If you do a clean install BOINC will think it is a new CPU and it might get confused if it assigned it to one CPU and got it return from a different.  You better empty your task folder and start fresh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> Well, I couldn't stand it anymore so I moved my screen over to check my other rig. It was up and crunching but the wireless wasn't connected. I thought it was set to connect auto but sometimes when it restarts it won't connect. Thats really annoying. She's fine now and finally got all the done projects uploaded.



You are going to have some nice #'s tomorrow. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That house is missing something. A Dsm in the driveway. Sorry CP had to. LOL



It's okay 



okidna said:


> Guys, I have a questions.
> 
> My OS (Win7 x64) has been acting up weirdly in the last couple of days. Freezing and locking up.
> So I decide to do a clean install because the last time I do a clean install was + 1 years ago and also I've got a new board coming next Saturday
> ...



I am not sure, but I don't think it can be done. When you install BOINC again you have to attach to it again so it will not pick up where you left off.  Someone else want to confirm this?


----------



## okidna (Jun 6, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> If you do a clean install BOINC will think it is a new CPU and it might get confused if it assigned it to one CPU and got it return from a different.  You better empty your task folder and start fresh.





Chicken Patty said:


> I am not sure, but I don't think it can be done. When you install BOINC again you have to attach to it again so it will not pick up where you left off.  Someone else want to confirm this?



Hm... I guess you both are right.
But I'll give it a go next Saturday heheheh. Purely to satisfy my own curiosity


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

okidna said:


> Hm... I guess you both are right.
> But I'll give it a go next Saturday heheheh. Purely to satisfy my own curiosity



   It is best to let the work run out by clicking "no new tasks" if you can. Otherwise, you end up detaching the work and end up with a bunch of aborted/detached work units in your WCG history. I you have 2 machines running you may be able to transfer the work but I have never tried it.

   If you use the same computer name when you reinstall windows you will continue to accrue credit on that machine in your WCG account. This is true for CPU swaps too (i.e. credit follows the computer name).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That house is missing something. A Dsm in the driveway. Sorry CP had to. LOL



You don't know how more right you could be LOL


----------



## okidna (Jun 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> It is best to let the work run out by clicking "no new tasks" if you can. Otherwise, you end up detaching the work and end up with a bunch of aborted/detached work units in your WCG history. I you have 2 machines running you may be able to transfer the work but I have never tried it.
> 
> If you use the same computer name when you reinstall windows you will continue to accrue credit on that machine in your WCG account. This is true for CPU swaps too (i.e. credit follows the computer name).



Ah, right.
Thanks Norton. Never noticed "No new tasks" button on BOINC Manager until you mentioned it


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet, I am going to get an Dell M6500 at work, replacing the XPS M1710 







The project manager is changing like every year haha, he wants an Asus, so I'm lucky to grab that. It has like an i7 820QM, 4gb ram, HD5870M. Okay right now, it has the issue like all people having (BSOD, Freeze) But Ima repaire it, it's still under warranty. IF Dell can't fix it, I'll ask a replace like M6600  I7 Mobile, more crunch


----------



## KieX (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, Azma666 has really been cranking up the gears lately. Congrats on joining the Millionaire's club 

Looking further down there's around 50 members outputting the equivalent of a 24/7 Quad core. The limited time I have to peak at stats these days are certainly spent gawping in awe, keep up the great work guys


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> Wow, Azma666 has really been cranking up the gears lately. Congrats on joining the Millionaire's club
> 
> Looking further down there's around 50 members outputting the equivalent of a 24/7 Quad core. The limited time I have to peak at stats these days are certainly spent gawping in awe, keep up the great work guys



I plan on hitting the Millionaire's club early next month 

The list of 10k+ ppd members is getting longer as well as all of the other regular contributors kicking up their output a bunch!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 7, 2012)

My long time crunching goal of having 2 i7's running 24/7 has been realized  Not sure how long I can keep them both up, but the point production is excellent.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you can add me to the 10k+ group  That 970 is kicking serious butt. It is keeping pace with the x6 and it is still throttling up.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> It is best to let the work run out by clicking "no new tasks" if you can. Otherwise, you end up detaching the work and end up with a bunch of aborted/detached work units in your WCG history. I you have 2 machines running you may be able to transfer the work but I have never tried it.
> 
> If you use the same computer name when you reinstall windows you will continue to accrue credit on that machine in your WCG account. This is true for CPU swaps too (i.e. credit follows the computer name).



I switched out my CPU and my numbers followed me, same name.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2012)

I finally got my fourth star back! Now just let me get my fifth and I will be excited!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2012)

My production will be down some for a while until my FX-8150 arrives, but the "community X3 720" should arrive tomorrow so I can put that in a machine, and maybe even AudiTuner's Q9300 setup. Brandon's X2 4200+ setup should arrive today to get things started, if I have time that is.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 8, 2012)

theonedub said:


> My long time crunching goal of having 2 i7's running 24/7 has been realized  Not sure how long I can keep them both up, but the point production is excellent.




I would like having an i7 for crunching, but I don't know if I want to sell my 2500k for this, still doing 100% @ 4.7ghz


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got home from the hospital. Everything went just fine.  Very weak and tired, but feeling okay. Will talk to all of you later.

stinger


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Just got home from the hospital. Everything went just fine.  Very weak and tired, but feeling okay. Will talk to all of you later.
> 
> stinger



Good to hear!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Just got home from the hospital. Everything went just fine.  Very weak and tired, but feeling okay. Will talk to all of you later.
> 
> stinger



I'm glad everything turned out good for you man. 

Talk to you in a bit.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 10, 2012)

looks like I am building a new cruncher.  Put on my good jacket and found a shit load of chips in the pocket.






The Eee pad was for fun. Don't think it will crunch for the team.

@stinger608 Good to see things went well.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yesterday, I tore down some rigs and swapped some parts around between them. The 1045T is now in the K9A2 platinum, running at 266*13.5=3600 @ 1.35v and RAM is at 1066. The X3 720BE is in my Biostar board and running at 200*17=3400 @ 1.35v with RAM at 1333. 990FX system is still running a Sempron 130 until the FX-8150 and other goods arrive in a day or two. P5WDH got turned down a notch to 373*7.5=2800 on the Q9300 for stability. A8N-E with a stock 4400+ 939 is back online with the CMOS battery removed and the holder hardwired to the power LED pins, which works perfectly. No more buying batteries for it.

Someday, I'll probably list all the specs like Brandon does in his sig. Unfortuantely, I have 8 machines currently operating, one assembled but unplugged, and an additional 4 boards/chips (one dual core, rest single core) that I'm reserving as backups so I probably won't have enough space to list them all lol. I'm also waiting for my new 8 port GigE switch to arrive so I can get another one or two online, but the 15K BTU/hr supplementary window A/C which we now leave on 24/7 is having difficulty cooling the large room with all the PCs sufficiently (reaching 80F during the day) when the 2 ton central A/C in the other office is not running.


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

Upgrade fever is upon us!!!  

Damn- now I got the itch to plan something new


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Upgrade fever is upon us!!!
> 
> Damn- now I got the itch to plan something new



Tell me about it. I have the itch, just no scratch to do it. LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just and update guys, I have started receiving parts for my aunts build and Monday and Tuesday will be big days! Monday is when I get the parts from Jr and Tuesday is when I install the I3 530 system at work and I will install 6 core into 880G board along with phenom II 955 in the 785G. SO MUCH STUFF GOING ON.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 10, 2012)

As much as I would love to have a few 2600K rigs or FX-8150s with some more Fermis in them, I'm honestly having a nice time buying this older hardware on the cheap (which helps out other people in the process) and running it until it breaks. I'm pretty much my own IT manager as these older machines can need a lot of attention, and sometimes one or more like to go down for one reason or another some days. Along with my habit of re-configuring or swapping parts between them, there are some days where I can spend a couple hours doing that too. Yeah, this old hardware is nowhere near as efficient as the rigs of the now, but until I can't afford to power it all anymore, I'm going to keep going strong.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2012)

I have some stuff right up your alley then. LOL


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> As much as I would love to have a few 2600K rigs or FX-8150s with some more Fermis in them, I'm honestly having a nice time buying this older hardware on the cheap (which helps out other people in the process) and running it until it breaks. I'm pretty much my own IT manager as these older machines can need a lot of attention, and sometimes one or more like to go down for one reason or another some days. Along with my habit of re-configuring or swapping parts between them, there are some days where I can spend a couple hours doing that too. Yeah, this old hardware is nowhere near as efficient as the rigs of the now, but until I can't afford to power it all anymore, I'm going to keep going strong.



I'll add you to the early bird list for my older stuff when I do upgrades then 

All of my systems prior to the 880G/FX-6200 are crossfire ready so you can put 2 graphics cards in them... dual PCIE X8 on a mobo is good for folding I'm guessing


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, I need to restrain myself at the moment as I have older motherboards I now can't find a use for now due to me buying 3 setups this month, so once stuff starts dying and I begin losing boards I'll start taking in some more. I have like 15 active PCIe slots at my disposal right now, and only 6 cards to work with, so I spread the cards out thin yesterday to help reduce any heat problems.

Don't hesitate to PM me though. I can decide whether I want the stuff or not if you tell me what you have.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> The Eee pad was for fun. Don't think it will crunch for the team.
> 
> @stinger608 Good to see things went well.



Yep, got one of those Eee Pads with the docking/battery stations as well. Very awesome little dude.  Don't think it would crunch all that good LOL

Thanks a ton Mike for the good wishes.


----------



## popswala (Jun 11, 2012)

I want on the list to lol. You guys already know what I'm after.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

Pops, pm inbound.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, since my switch from XP to W7 I have noticed that my super duper D-Link DWA-552 XtremeN Desktop Adapter hasn't been so fast, as it had been.

I thought maybe it was because of my Duron. Switched it out and got a modest improvement, with the XP 2600+, but the internet didn't quite live up to the speeds I have had.

Then, I thought maybe, since I have the Boinc manager running full time, that was slowing me down.

Well, I did some digging. I was only pulling 130 Mbps. That's not right, there's a new wireless router sitting on top of my computer!

So, I dug some more. Ended up doing an online setup, through netgear and my router, where it had, basically, been set at 130. I upped it to 'zee max, und loookz at zat!'

I am now cruising at full speed again, and it sure feels nice! 

Lately, it seems like nothing works until you futz with it! Am I dreaming or did thing used to work, right outta the box?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

Thats the way it goes sometimes buddy.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2012)

Just wondering, have any of you ever used any kind of Driver Manager?
Are there better one's than others?
Are there any Free ones that are worth a try?

I ask because of my brother and our inability to find a driver for his laptop wifi adapter from Broadcom.

I've found some and the latest driver says it is working, as does the wifi card, according to windows 7 home premium. But, chrome says it cannot connect.

So, I was wondering about these managers out there that I keep running into. All of them say free but to download the updated drivers, one has to pay.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

Can you hook the laptop to the router with a cable and let win7 fin d a driver over the net?


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Can you hook the laptop to the router with a cable and let win7 fin d a driver over the net?



I wish! He's using a 4G router from Verizon. No RJ45 port.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

hmmm let think on it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 11, 2012)

Since my cherished HD 6950 is getting shipped off to Brandon tomorrow and I flipped my Q9300 for a Pentium D 925, old Pentium M laptop and some network cables to help t_ski out, I've added another thread of my 2600K (4 total now) to WCG. Once I pop in my EVGA GTX 460 and see how it runs temperature, noise and power wise (using Sandy Bridge graphics for tonight lol) I will adjust accordingly. May be able to leave it at 4 threads as I won't have an AMD card eating an 8th of my CPU for F@H. We'll see. 

Also, since Newegg's NJ warehouse always takes obscenely long to ship anything to Florida (California beats them, WTF), my stuff won't be here until Tuesday (ordered last Wednesday, shipped on Thursday...).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

So much upgrading going on and I can't.  Been wasting sooo much money lately on necessities, just can't spare anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well guys, the I3-530 is online and clocked to 4ghz! This will put out around 800 MORE PPD than my AMD quad core I had at work. Now I will have to adjust my SIG


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So much upgrading going on and I can't



Don't worry about it buddy. I've been due for a long time coming.

@Brandon

Enjoy brothah! Now if only somehow I didn't had to send out a 785G to someone close.... 

It would had been in my nas box  JK bro, enjoy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

You know, you will eventually run out of signature space .laugh:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know, you will eventually run out of signature space .laugh:



I am already one or two characters from the LIMIT lol!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

Gonna have to improvise


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gonna have to improvise



Yea I was thinking the same thing. I may have to shorten it to CPU/OC or something


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I maybe done with upgrades/crucncher builds for awhile. Money is to tight now so I am going to be happy with what I have and glad to have it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yea same here mad! I think 26 threads is good enough for me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I was thinking the same thing. I may have to shorten it to CPU/OC or something



Version 2.0 of your sig

```
Crunchers 1 & 2 1055T || GB 880G || 4GB Mushkin || Enermax 500W  & 955 Black || MSI 785G|| 2GB Crucial || Ultra VX-700W 
Crunchers 3 & 4 2600K@4.5Ghz || GB P67 || 4GB Corsair  || Corsair TX550M  & 940 Black || Asus 780V|| 4GB Corsair || Rocketfish 700W
i3-530@4Ghz || Asus H55|| 4GB Patriot || Antec 430W
```


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Version 2.0 of your sig
> 
> ```
> 1055T || GB 880G || 4GB Mushkin || Enermax 500W
> ...



Thanks Jr That would be perfect. As for now all my rigs fit in my sig but if I get anymore I will have to use this method


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

I made a quick edit if the first wasn't a go.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think I maybe done with upgrades/crucncher builds for awhile. Money is to tight now so I am going to be happy with what I have and glad to have it.





brandonwh64 said:


> Yea same here mad! I think 26 threads is good enough for me.



I'm tapped out at 24 cores too. If I want to do anything else I'm going to have to sell something first 

Based on the performance I'm getting I wouldn't mind switching over all of my Phemon II cores to BD cores. Maybe I can trade off the 790X/960T for another 880G/FX-6200


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

I cleared over 13K yesterday with only 2600k/two AMD quads, I can't wait to see OCed 4 threaded 530/6 core will bring


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

I think my next cruncher might be a 8 core FX.  Either that or a 2600k.  What a like about the 2600K is that try run so cool!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think my next cruncher might be a 8 core FX.  Either that or a 2600k.  What a like about the 2600K is that try run so cool!



I like my 2600K, It does run cool for AIO water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine runs under 70 on air at 4.5 GHz.  Low 60's to be exact.  That's awesome!


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine runs under 70 on air at 4.5 GHz.  Low 60's to be exact.  That's awesome!



My FX's have never run above 52C with normal @ 42-46C (3.8Ghz on each chip)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 12, 2012)

Trying to remain positive until I figure out the power supply debacle when I get home. Besides these, I got my Rosewill RC-416 switch and Cooler Master GX450 Bronze today. Card is a GT 440 with new cooler installed, and I'm a bit pissed that my 8150 tin looks like someone punted it out of a window.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine runs under 70 on air at 4.5 GHz.  Low 60's to be exact.  That's awesome!



Mines at 55 deg full load under the cooler I reviewed.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Trying to remain positive until I figure out the power supply debacle when I get home. Besides these, I got my Rosewill RC-416 switch and Cooler Master GX450 Bronze today. Card is a GT 440 with new cooler installed, and I'm a bit pissed that my 8150 tin looks like someone punted it out of a window.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/IMAG0043.jpg



Man that sucks on the 8150 tin :shadedshu. Hope the chip and cooler are OK. Take some more pics and send to NewEgg customer service.

That's a great little cooler. I bought a HIS 6670 with one of those on it from the factory for a friend's build and it's pretty much silent AND cool running


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like a nice card. What does this car compare to?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 12, 2012)

Can you post more angles of the cooler on that card? Maybe one with the stock cooler next to it, too? 

Would you sell the stock cooler?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been taking pictures of these builds and I finally have them uploaded


----------



## theonedub (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice bolt thru on the NB, had a MSI board that gave up the ghost b/c the NB came loose. Plan to do the other pushpin?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

That's not bad for an eight core.  At 4GHz I see about 48-49* tops with decently warm
Ambient temps.  Now, my i7-950?  MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

@Brandon
Has the lady freaked out about having so many boxes come in and go out lately? I know mine is almost to the breaking point when I told her about our 3 way trade. Wish I could get the XSPC kit off yah....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

That's not bad for an eight core.  At 4GHz I see about 48-49* tops with decently warm
Ambient temps.  Now, my i7-950?  MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Brandon
> Has the lady freaked out about having so many boxes come in and go out lately? I know mine is almost to the breaking point when I told her about our 3 way trade. Wish I could get the XSPC kit off yah....



She knows I am doing the build for her aunt but I know once that is over with she will need stuff to stop. The XSPC kit is not mine, my friend that left it with me contacted me and wants me to give it to his brother.

Just wait until today when my three large packages from UPS get here LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

I remember when the turbo kit came in for my SRT-4.  Holy crap, I thought I was gettin kicked out of the house for sure!  That came also with my turbo back exhausts! Geez, huge boxes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I remember when the turbo kit came in for my SRT-4.  Holy crap, I thought I was gettin kicked out of the house for sure!  That came also with my turbo back exhausts! Geez, huge boxes.



HAHA I could imagine with the DSM you get into some trouble with parts


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 12, 2012)

Crunching: ~43 degrees - FX4100 - 4.3 GHz - Kühler 920 w. push/pull - no complaints


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 12, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Can you post more angles of the cooler on that card? Maybe one with the stock cooler next to it, too?
> 
> Would you sell the stock cooler?



Trust me, you wouldn't want the stock cooler. My card was frying at 85c with it at full speed. Now my card folds at 62c at 42% speed (as you can see from the third pic, I removed the plastic shell for the fan plug and plugged in the Accelero's power cable into the card). This cooler is a great deal for $25. Comes with 8 RAM sinks, 8 MOSFET sinks, thermal glue packets and stuff I didn't bother using at the moment on this card.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea same here mad! I think 26 threads is good enough for me.



I'm at 20 threads right now and going to add 2 more and call it done. I was going to do a couple fx8 builds but I got to show some sort of restraint somewhere. If I don't this can get out of hand and I will have to build a addition on to my house just to house crunchers.  


Oh and it is getting harder to come up with reason (to the wife) why I need to upgrade computers I have just put together.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm at 33 threads as of today (38 if I fully turned on the i7). Going to try and get this X2 4200+ AM2 going and after that I'm out of PSUs unless the one in my i7 machine didn't actually die. I am getting a Pentium M laptop sometime this week, I could reassemble a Turion 64 laptop (stole the CPU for my 754 board), and also receiving a Pentium D 925. I have towers all over this room now, it isn't even funny. Hopefully the local fire department doesn't come by for a while for an inspection, as having just 2 towers and a SFF PC stacked next to my desk early this year raised some red flags because they believe anything plugged into a power strip will spontaneously explode. Those bitches haven't seen my Kill-A-Watt.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad I don't have fire inspections.


----------



## popswala (Jun 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Trust me, you wouldn't want the stock cooler. My card was frying at 85c with it at full speed. Now my card folds at 62c at 42% speed (as you can see from the third pic, I removed the plastic shell for the fan plug and plugged in the Accelero's power cable into the card). This cooler is a great deal for $25. Comes with 8 RAM sinks, 8 MOSFET sinks, thermal glue packets and stuff I didn't bother using at the moment on this card.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/IMAG0044.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/IMAG0045.jpg
> ...



Thats a big fan for such a lil card lol. Does it get that hot?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Trust me, you wouldn't want the stock cooler. My card was frying at 85c with it at full speed. Now my card folds at 62c at 42% speed (as you can see from the third pic, I removed the plastic shell for the fan plug and plugged in the Accelero's power cable into the card). This cooler is a great deal for $25. Comes with 8 RAM sinks, 8 MOSFET sinks, thermal glue packets and stuff I didn't bother using at the moment on this card.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/IMAG0044.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/IMAG0045.jpg
> ...



That stock cooler looks like mine, but might be a touch bigger. This is what my GT530 looks like: 







When Folding it reaches 62-71C @ ~65% fan speed. I just want it a touch cooler. Don't suppose you could spare one of those VRM sinks for me to add to this card ?


----------



## popswala (Jun 13, 2012)

lol, you guys and your cute lil cards


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol, you guys and your cute lil cards



Its a nice card: handles PhysX without slowing my 580, does 4kPPD F@H, and devours WCG HCC Beta WUs  If it had DDR5 instead of DDR3 it would be a monster considering the minute amount of power is draws.


----------



## popswala (Jun 13, 2012)

That sounds pretty good. I might look into one or similar


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Glad I don't have fire inspections.



lol yeah, since most of these are at work, the fire department has to come in once a year and check things out. I have to give credit to my dad though for putting in all 20A circuits (5 total: one for each wall or 2 outlets, excluding the "kitchen" wall that has 2 circuits) when the office was renovated about 5 years ago. That gives me a ton of potential for these rigs without overloading any circuits. All they need is a power and a network cable and they are good to go!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2012)

In other news, the PCI Wifi adapter I received looks to have given up the ghost! Sorry, MaD- WiFi adapters come to my house to die 

Device Manager says, this device cannot start. Was working perfect, but it did get a little hotter this week. Tried reinstalling the card, resetting drivers, and replacing the antenna (knew that wouldnt help, but it was for kicks)- nothing got it working again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow you where right about that. Sorry to here man. Wish I had another to send you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2012)

I remember when I had 16 threads.  You guys with your 30+ threads :shadedshu


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 13, 2012)

Received the M6500  Intel Q820 , 8 thread, Now seems to be fine on new bios, no crash 

FirePro 7820M
4go of ram
OCZ Agility 2 240gb
Hitachi 500GB 7200rpm

Not a bad laptop !!

I'll stress it with BOINC


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 13, 2012)

grrr BOINC runs only 2 thread. I disabled the core parking, but still problem :S

edit: found the problem  , Multi CPu was at 30%


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> grrr BOINC runs only 2 thread. I disabled the core parking, but still problem :S
> 
> edit: found the problem  , Multi CPu was at 30%



Was just about to ask what your settings were 

Great that you got it figured out!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 13, 2012)

SHould add plenty of PPD


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2012)

lol, I only have 6 threads


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

Spliced some LAN cables today, got the 4200+ Windsor going at 228 HTT (2.5GHz) on my AM2NF3-VSTA, and fixed the A8N-E hanging at boot (Nshittia's latest drivers have been becoming worse for older cards, so I'm using the 285.62 drivers). Running a GT240 and GT220 in that machine, folding the old GPU2 WUs. Waiting for the Pentium D 925 to arrive so I can slap it in the P5WDH Deluxe.

After buying an 8 port GigE switch to upgrade my 5 port 10/100 Linksys, I'm already down to a single free port. 

EDIT: Also, a question for people with Bulldozer FX8 series CPUs. Does your board have an insanely high vcore droop under load? My $155 ASRock 990FX "Extreme4" has to be set to 1.5v vcore in UEFI to maintain a 4400MHz clock. The resulting voltage in CPU-Z is ~1.475 at idle (25 mV droop) and under load it sinks like a rock to 1.36v (140 mV droop). I don't recall seeing or noticing this with my Phenom II chips in this board, but I think it's pretty bad for a board that has a supposed 8+2 digital VRM.


----------



## popswala (Jun 14, 2012)

Well this sucks. Net is down and may stay down till fri evening. So no numbers from me for a bit. Rigs are still crunchin. Just cant upload. Ill let ya know when im back or you'll see my numbers posted finally.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Also, a question for people with Bulldozer FX8 series CPUs. Does your board have an insanely high vcore droop under load? My $155 ASRock 990FX "Extreme4" has to be set to 1.5v vcore in UEFI to maintain a 4400MHz clock. The resulting voltage in CPU-Z is ~1.475 at idle (25 mV droop) and under load it sinks like a rock to 1.36v (140 mV droop). I don't recall seeing or noticing this with my Phenom II chips in this board, but I think it's pretty bad for a board that has a supposed 8 2 digital VRM.



What is Load Line Calibration set?
Depending on the CPU and mobo voltage can vary from 1.4 to 1.45 at frequency of 4.4 GHz at idle. Under load the voltage is reduced, I noticed that also on Phenoms on different chipsets.
In my opinion, 1.5 is too high voltage for the CPU and the frequency. Try to reduce the voltage and set LLC=full calibration.
In general Asrock are mysterious boards


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

In my UEFI, the only options for LLC are Auto, 1/2, 1/4 and Disabled. It says to use 1/2 for AM3+ and 1/4 for AM3 CPUs when manually overclocking. I guess I'll have to go in there and try some changes, but all the power management features are disabled to my knowledge.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

Daimus said:


> What is Load Line Calibration set?
> Depending on the CPU and mobo voltage can vary from 1.4 to 1.45 at frequency of 4.4 GHz at idle. Under load the voltage is reduced, I noticed that also on Phenoms on different chipsets.
> In my opinion, 1.5 is too high voltage for the CPU and the frequency. Try to reduce the voltage and set LLC=full calibration.
> In general Asrock are mysterious boards



Hmm... I'm going to need to check these numbers  My rig's been running so long at this mild OC (3.8) that I don't remember my settings :shadedshu

My CPU-Z reads 1.248v while crunching at 3.8Ghz ATM (Turbo kicks it up to 4.0 once in a while)


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> In my UEFI, the only options for LLC are Auto, 1/2, 1/4 and Disabled. It says to use 1/2 for AM3  and 1/4 for AM3 CPUs when manually overclocking. I guess I'll have to go in there and try some changes, but all the power management features are disabled to my knowledge.



Ah, UEFI... Yesterday died my old used Asus motherboard (Nvidia 750A), just burned, and I bought the Asus 970 Pro with UEFI BIOS to swap PII 1075T. So there really such a options for LLC. When I tried to set  1/2, VRM lifted incredibly high voltage - 1,55v. So I left "auto" and OC'ed from 3 to 3,7 without issues and voodoo magic.
To be honest, I do not understand many power management features. For example, CPU power frequency


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hmm... I'm going to need to check these numbers My rig's been running so long at this mild OC (3.8) that I don't remember my settings
> 
> My CPU-Z reads 1.248v while crunching at 3.8Ghz ATM (Turbo kicks it up to 4.0 once in a while)



This is an excellent low voltage! Low power consumption and low heat.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Ah, UEFI... Yesterday died my old used Asus motherboard (Nvidia 750A), just burned, and I bought the Asus 970 Pro with UEFI BIOS to swap PII 1075T. So there really such a options for LLC. When I tried to set  1/2, VRM lifted incredibly high voltage - 1,55v. So I left "auto" and OC'ed from 3 to 3,7 without issues and voodoo magic.
> To be honest, I do not understand many power management features. For example, CPU power frequency



Good to get away from that NVidia board. That ASUS 970 is a pretty good board (same power system as my ASUS 990X iirc) 



Daimus said:


> This is an excellent low voltage! Low power consumption and low heat.



Heat's running in the low to mid 40's with a Xig Dark Knight on it. I'm thinking I can get the temps a bit lower with a cooling upgrade and moving the Dark Knight to one of the older crunchers.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Good to get away from that NVidia board. That ASUS 970 is a pretty good board (same power system as my ASUS 990X iirc)



And I glad that finally gone from Nvidia's chipset. Despite the fact that glued more fans, it was easy and quick to boil the kettle.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

My 8150 is running at about 52-55c on a Hyper 212 EVO at 1.36v in CPU-Z. I might try 4.2GHz and see if the droop decreases so I can set a lower voltage and get lower temperatures as well.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My 8150 is running at about 52-55c on a Hyper 212 EVO at 1.36v in CPU-Z. I might try 4.2GHz and see if the droop decreases so I can set a lower voltage and get lower temperatures as well.



Once that 8150 starts running up the ppd you may just end putting some better cooling on it and making a few adjustments 

*note- I'm running the FX-6200 at DDR3-1333 and it's putting out great ppd so memory speed may not be all that critical for the FX chips to crunch well.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's another thing I wanted to ask, actually. I have a pair of G.Skill 2133 CL11s from my main PC, running at 1866 CL10 at the moment on the FX. Does FX like higher clocks or is 1866 the sweet spot as with Sandy Bridge?

I noticed that FX can't really handle high NB or HTT clocks as well, which I assume is probably why every chip is fully unlocked. Craps out at ~230 HTT and I believe the NB only goes up to around 2500 or so. And yes, I did give it a little more CPU/NB voltage to give it a bit more stability.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2012)

popswala said:


> Well this sucks. Net is down and may stay down till fri evening. So no numbers from me for a bit. Rigs are still crunchin. Just cant upload. Ill let ya know when im back or you'll see my numbers posted finally.



Went through a lot of that this year while Comcast sorted some things out in my area.  Luckily it's been doing really good lately.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> That's another thing I wanted to ask, actually. I have a pair of G.Skill 2133 CL11s from my main PC, running at 1866 CL10 at the moment on the FX. Does FX like higher clocks or is 1866 the sweet spot as with Sandy Bridge?
> 
> I noticed that FX can't really handle high NB or HTT clocks as well, which I assume is probably why every chip is fully unlocked. Craps out at ~230 HTT and I believe the NB only goes up to around 2500 or so. And yes, I did give it a little more CPU/NB voltage to give it a bit more stability.



I have not noticed the difference between 2133 10 -11-10 and 1866 8-9-8 in synthetic benchmarks, and therefore left 2000 by XMP profile. In addition, the memory speed will not give you any gain in WCG, Norton is absolutely right. Maybe, FX has enough cache to operate on the data? Don't know.
As for the high HT and NB, it is no advantage in speed, just more heat. 2400 - 2500 is the optimal frequency, which allows to work with any frequency memory. This is a important difference from the Phenom.

EDIT:
Here are some results














http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...rts-max-OCs)LN2-Results-coming!&daysprune=365


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

@Daimus- Thanks for the info you provided on the FX 

You have way more experience with these FX chips than I do! There are a couple of things that I have seen using them:

- Memory speed, as you confirmed, doesn't really affect WCG ppd. I may try tightening the latency on my systems to Cas 7 or 8 to see if I get any benefits there.

- These chips work best when loaded/performing work on all cores and still have plenty of room left to do other things, the multitasking is incredible!!! When I try to do other things with the Phenoms while crunching the performance is sluggish... not so with the FX. When I'm online at night I'm usually doing, or can do, all of the following on my main rig:
   - Crunching (100%/100%... sometimes 100%/95%)
   - Watching TV on the tuner card
   - Web browsing (multiple windows open)
   - Editing screenshots/looking at photos
   - Playing a PC game
Temps never change when doing all of this stuff either


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

It's really so. FX is the first CPU that can at the same time:
-  100%/100% crunching
- operate on database
- web serfing
- MS Office
that is what I do every day and without delay. Unfortunately, this is not so good with games...:shadedshu But I almost did not play.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, I've noticed my FX machine is surprisingly usable while crunching. Folding however really bogs down your GPU except for the 6950 I had, which still had about half of its graphical performance left while folding. Thanks for the FX clock chart, by the way.


----------



## Bow (Jun 14, 2012)

I play BF3 while Crunching with my Amd 1100T.  I have not noticed a hit to either


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

Bow said:


> I play BF3 while Crunching with my Amd 1100T.  I have not noticed a hit to either



What do you set the percentages at to do that?


----------



## Bow (Jun 14, 2012)

Have to check after work but i think its at 80 or 90%.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 14, 2012)

Any of you know a good cooler for a A6-3500 on a Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V with both memory slots in use inside a Thermaltake V3 Black Edition?


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Any of you know a good cooler for a A6-3500 on a Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V with both memory slots in use inside a Thermaltake V3 Black Edition?



These 3 are good, all are pretty quiet:
($25-30 in the US but not sure of cost/availability in your area)
Easiest:
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dyna...

Cheapest:
XIGMATEK LOKI SD963 92mm HYPRO Bearing CPU Cooler ...

Best of the 3:
XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU C...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

+1 for the Xigmatek Loki. It may be a complex bolt-thru cooler but my X3 720BE under full load at 3.4GHz/1.35v is reading 33c on it.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> +1 for the Xigmatek Loki. It may be a complex bolt-thru cooler but my X3 720BE under full load at 3.4GHz/1.35v is reading 33c on it.



I've run the other two- the AC Freezer is the easiest/quietest (2 screws and done for AMD setups ) and the Xig. Gaia with the 120mm fan does a bit better than the Loki as far as performance (same mounting system as the Loki).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

lol, I still have a Freezer64 Pro in my parts drawer. Was no match for a Phenom 9750 though (the last time I used it).


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 14, 2012)

You think I can figure out how to attach a bolt-thru cooler?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

They give you a leaflet that explains it pretty well. Just don't tighten the bottom nuts that secure the bolts and bracket to the board too tight, or the board will severely warp due to the thick foam pad on the backplate.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 14, 2012)

You think it ships with cooling paste, or should I order some on the side?

Also, AC Freezer is about 30$ and Xig. Gaia is about 40$. Any further thoughts then?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

My Loki came with a one time use packet of generic white paste. You may want to buy a cheap tube.

The Gaia may be too tall for some cases like the Hyper 212 coolers.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> You think it ships with cooling paste, or should I order some on the side?



http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=RR-B10-212P-G1-R&cat=FAN
+
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MX-2-15G&cat=FAN
+
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/yalo12d1cafa1.html

$30 for a push/pull combination with some kickass TIM.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> You think it ships with cooling paste, or should I order some on the side?
> 
> Also, AC Freezer is about 30$ and Xig. Gaia is about 40$. Any further thoughts then?



For an AMD APU and limited experience in changing coolers, the AC Freezer 7 will be a good fit for you:
- very easy to install 
- cools much better and is quieter than stock
- cheaper

As far as paste... the AC comes w/paste preinstalled on the cooler but it is good practice to always have some cooling paste on hand. I use Artic Silver 5 and never had issues with it but there's many more brands out there.

** EDIT @jr- have you seen the shipping rates from geeks.com lately!!! can buy new for only a few $$ more? **


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> have you seen the shipping rates from geeks.com lately!!! can buy new for only a few $$ more?



Actually it isn't horrid. But I guess you are right. Could drop the MX-2 and use stock TIM and buy the Yate Loon somewhere else.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 14, 2012)

Think the AC Freezer is winning here. Also on the points that I'm not sure that a 160mm cooler will even fit in the cabinet.

And for paste. This is probably where I will buy it. Can you point out a good one? http://www.computersalg.dk/produkter/232/kølepasta_til_cpu_mv_


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Can you point out a good one?



http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/885843/arctic-thermal-compound

Same stuff I linked above.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 14, 2012)

Aaaaand bought.

Thanks people. 
Can hopefully get fully crunching with that thing.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Bow said:


> I play BF3 while Crunching with my Amd 1100T.  I have not noticed a hit to either



I too play games on my 1055t while crunching. If I feel I am going to be playing for a few hours I'll suspend crunching but for sorter time I just crunch and game at the same time. I have all mine set at 95%. I also web browse, watch vids, and other stuff and haven't noticed a hit. It may also depend on system memory too. I am running 8gb. 

I mean actually I can't really tell a difference when it is crunching to when it's not.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 15, 2012)

As long as CPU priorities are right you should not see a hit when gaming, although in some cases a small framerate stutter will occur. The time to completion on the WCG WUs will increase, but as long as you aren't gaming 24/7 you should not see a large hit to your PPD.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 15, 2012)

theonedub said:


> As long as CPU priorities are right you should not see a hit when gaming, although in some cases a small framerate stutter will occur. The time to completion on the WCG WUs will increase, but as long as you aren't gaming 24/7 you should not see a large hit to your PPD.



Yes , I noticed a slight studder every great now and then while playing Sniper Elite V2 the other day but that was just that time. Could have been a higher temp issue with one of the vid cards or the system could have been chugging at a rough work unit. But that was the first time I seen it and it hasn't even done that again.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 15, 2012)

Well Lauren's HDD gave up the ghost last night, was forced to use my external drive as a replacement for her machine. I was able to restore most of her data since I had set up Windows backup. Just need to reinstall a bunch of programs. 

What a pain to deal with though. Should have known better than to install a Seagate HDD. Thankfully it has a WD now.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I too play games on my 1055t while crunching. If I feel I am going to be playing for a few hours I'll suspend crunching but for sorter time I just crunch and game at the same time. I have all mine set at 95%. I also web browse, watch vids, and other stuff and haven't noticed a hit. It may also depend on system memory too. I am running 8gb.
> 
> I mean actually I can't really tell a difference when it is crunching to when it's not.



I've been playing WoW and Diablo 3 while crunching 100% on my i5 2500k.

WoW framerate went a bit down, as it is CPU demanding, but still have orgrimmar over 35-40fps, and some peak when flying or other over 100 to 200fps  . No frame lost on D3. Big games, I suspend it, as I want to make sure my FPS won't go down (like BF3, when crunching, framerate goes down.)


Well, Taking picture this afternoon of my M6500 cruncher from work , still haven't crashed, running 8 thread 50%. My home cruncher will be with my fan controller and finished cable management


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2012)

Man, I can't wait for all these Pendings to validate. Yeah I am back to crunching again, finally a long overdue return.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Man, I can't wait for all these Pendings to validate. Yeah I am back to crunching again, finally a long overdue return.



 Go for Top 10 

*I'm going out with the wifey tonight can someone post the Milestones, Pie, and Daily Numbers for me???*
Will be back late tonight and will fill in what I can if nobody gets to them- Thanks!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 15, 2012)

someone can sticky this: the PPD for 1,2,3,4,5 star??  I can't find back the post :S

Norton, at what time it's online? you take the WCG Stats for yesterday, right?


----------



## popswala (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm back online. Is something up with boinc? My nets been up for about 20mins now and there not uploading. It says they are but nothing. I'm gonna try restarting it here in a few.

Oh yea, Hi everyone.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 15, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> someone can sticky this: the PPD for 1,2,3,4,5 star??  I can't find back the post :S
> 
> Norton, at what time it's online? you take the WCG Stats for yesterday, right?



Here you go 

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 15, 2012)

What is this badge and star thing about?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2012)

It's the badge like whats under my bonic stats ticker in my sig. The stars represent A certain ppd tally. which I just posted.


Oh and you have to have atleast 100k points to get the badge


----------



## popswala (Jun 16, 2012)

well I'm down a rig. I'm soo freakin fed up with it. I shut it down and I'm on the verge or taring it apart. I never had decent luck with this board and its just pissing me off. All it wants to do is keep freezing. I try running searches to fix it but I can't get far at all. So since it won't do a dran thing. Its shut down and I don't plan on bringing it back up. May just get a different board and just go all office space on this old one. This board was garbage to begin with. For those who don't know it's a MSI k9n2 sli plat.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 16, 2012)

nForce 7 AMD chipsets are crappy anyway. Ever get my Foxconn A7DA-S/Phenom X4 9750 going? Haven't heard anything about it since I sent the package to you.


----------



## popswala (Jun 16, 2012)

not yet. I'm gonna look into getting it running this wkend. I'll keep you posted on it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> well I'm down a rig. I'm soo freakin fed up with it. I shut it down and I'm on the verge or taring it apart. I never had decent luck with this board and its just pissing me off. All it wants to do is keep freezing. I try running searches to fix it but I can't get far at all. So since it won't do a dran thing. Its shut down and I don't plan on bringing it back up. May just get a different board and just go all office space on this old one. This board was garbage to begin with. For those who don't know it's a MSI k9n2 sli plat.



Send it to me I'll play with it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Send it to me I'll play with it.



Already called dibs. Might become my nas replacement to the p4. Would be cheaper to do than try and add sata to the p4


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Go for Top 10
> 
> *I'm going out with the wifey tonight can someone post the Milestones, Pie, and Daily Numbers for me???*
> Will be back late tonight and will fill in what I can if nobody gets to them- Thanks!



I'm Back!.... will have the daily's up in a few minutes


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 16, 2012)

I checked my WCG page today and I have not 1 or 2, but 14 pages of results that are pending validation since 6/4/12.


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I checked my WCG page today and I have not 1 or 2, but 14 pages of results that are pending validation since 6/4/12.



11 pages for me :shadedshu F-150 Raptor says he runs about 50 pages of pendings..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2012)

I have like 15 pages.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here you go
> 
> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2,000
> ...




ty, we should sticky this 

I'm almost at 8k now


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> 11 pages for me :shadedshu F-150 Raptor says he runs about 50 pages of pendings..



6 for me...


----------



## popswala (Jun 16, 2012)

Where are you guys seeing that at? the several pages of pending.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 16, 2012)

"Results status" and filter by "Pending validation"

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewBoincResults.do


----------



## popswala (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks.

I only have a lil over 6 pages waiting since 6/6


----------



## Daimus (Jun 16, 2012)

Just checked the results. Yesterday it was 14 pages, now it's 27, no one result of today's work is validated.


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone know what's going on with WCG- I keep uploading and reporting work but my points haven't moved in BOINC manager for the last few hours?

This time is much longer than usual 

** EDIT- I checked WCG and my last "valid" result was reported nearly 6 hrs ago and everything since is going straight to "pending validation**


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2012)

Tell me about it. I have been stuck at 7500 points for the day for the last few hours. And yesterdays seemed really low for me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2012)

I had to shutdown for the day due to heat


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I had to shutdown for the day due to heat



 I hear you, its 104F today  Almost hot enough to turn on the AC, but not quite.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Bad thing is. No AC at my place, yet.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 17, 2012)

Almost everyone in Florida has an AC. Don't know how some of you other guys in the south live without one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Up in Ohio was high 80s. Abnormal for us, don't usually need an ac but today it was very high humidity as well. Sucked horribly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2012)

Have central heating and air here 15 1/2 SEER 3 1/4 ton unit! Cools my small house without a sweat


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 17, 2012)

My workplace has a 2 ton unit on one side and a 15K BTU LG window unit on the other. At home, we have a nice 18 SEER Carrier that keeps our 3K sq. ft. house nice and cool, and our power bill went down by nearly half when we installed it and got rid of the POS Bryant unit and the leaky ductwork. It cost a fortune to install though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My workplace has a 2 ton unit on one side and a 15K BTU LG window unit on the other. At home, we have a nice 18 SEER Carrier that keeps our 3K sq. ft. house nice and cool, and our power bill went down by nearly half when we installed it and got rid of the POS Bryant unit and the leaky ductwork. It cost a fortune to install though.



Yea my house was built in 1952 and had AC install when it became popular in the late 70's early 80s (original couple were rich) and that unit still worked the day we took it out and installed this new carrier unit. our bill was almost 400$ in the summer and now its 130-160$ a month!


----------



## Bow (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea my house was built in 1952 and had AC install when it became popular in the late 70's early 80s (original couple were rich) and that unit still worked the day we took it out and installed this new carrier unit. our bill was almost 400$ in the summer and now its 130-160$ a month!



Yeah, changing an older A/C and ductwork out can have a dramatic effect on your power bill. Imagine if everyone had an efficient air conditioner!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Holy crap. Supposed to be 95 with high humidity the next 3 freaking days. Won't be crunching guys. Going to take it offline or cut down on threads.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 17, 2012)

I rebuilt the old HP dv5000 that was lying in pieces on my floor for a couple months. Has a single core 2GHz Turion 64 1MB (Socket 754) which I was using on an ASRock K8NF6P board that is currently in storage, ATI RS480M/IXP400 chipset and a clicky 30GB Hitachi hard drive. It's more convenient for me to finish off my farm with 1 or 2 laptops versus moar desktops (I have too many of those, can't you tell?). Dunno when I'm getting the Pentium M laptop and Pentium D CPU yet, should probably PM the trader about those. 

Also bought a socket A and 939 board from Solaris17 to help him out on his upcoming mad dash to Florida. Haven't forgotten about you, Mad Shot. I may be able to buy that combo soon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I rebuilt the old HP dv5000 that was lying in pieces on my floor for a couple months. Has a single core 2GHz Turion 64 1MB (Socket 754) which I was using on an ASRock K8NF6P board that is currently in storage, ATI RS480M/IXP400 chipset and a clicky 30GB Hitachi hard drive. It's more convenient for me to finish off my farm with 1 or 2 laptops versus moar desktops (I have too many of those, can't you tell?). Dunno when I'm getting the Pentium M laptop and Pentium D CPU yet, should probably PM the trader about those.
> 
> Also bought a socket A and 939 board from Solaris17 to help him out on his upcoming mad dash to Florida. Haven't forgotten about you, Mad Shot. I may be able to buy that combo soon.



No problem man take your time.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 17, 2012)

Made another deal with a TPU member in need. I'm getting a Phenom 8550 tri-core in exchange for Brandon's former 4200+ Windsor and some cash. The Windsor will spend the rest of its life in an emachine that originally came with an AMD Sempron LE-1250, and the 8550 will replace the Windsor in my ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA.

Might also migrate some of my machines that don't do GPU folding to Ubuntu, starting with this dv5000. It's running XP right now but I bet I can get about 30% more performance from a 64bit OS, even XP x64 perhaps. BOINC is a bit of a pain to get installed and running on Linux, but I did have a successful install about 2 months ago on a machine with BOINC.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 17, 2012)

Boinc hard to install on Ubuntu? Using non-graphical one?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 17, 2012)

I was using the graphical one, but it needed to have a terminal open at the same time as the actual window. Not saying I am exactly a Linux n00b as I run game servers on Linux machines remotely, but the amount of steps needed compared to the Windows version was much greater, not to mention the Linux one didn't even start up as a "service" by default. Can't say I used that system much after finding out F@H supports Linux but has zero WUs for GPUs, derp.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 17, 2012)

I just installed from repository. First time used manager to register to project, and now it's autostarting even.

Not that I'm much good at Ubuntu, but do occasionally use it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 17, 2012)

That might have been the issue, then. I think I downloaded the generic Linux one straight from WCG or something. Is it in a default Ubuntu repository?


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 17, 2012)

boinc-client and boinc-manager


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> That might have been the issue, then. I think I downloaded the generic Linux one straight from WCG or something. Is it in a default Ubuntu repository?



Yes it is. Just search boinc it will come up, and click install. Basically the same client we use in windows except it doesn't have the screensaver and a couple things maybe a little different.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

WCG looks to be catching up .... 4 pages of pending validations have come off the list but FreeDC hasn't updated yet


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yea I now have 15 pages?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

I was up to 20 pages and now down to 10.

Free dc just updated I have just over 9k for the day so far and still in 14th place.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> WCG looks to be catching up .... 4 pages of pending validations have come off the list but FreeDC hasn't updated yet



I dunno ... mine seems up to date, B.

Ignore me. They just JUST updated.

@Mad shot

LOL, I have 3.3k so far for today as well and only running the 2600k @4Ghz. Again I MIGHT shut it down before I leave for work today.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

Finally.... lets see if it stays on track for the rest of the day  

There's gonna be a whole bunch of Milestones tonight!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

LMAO and just had another few pending's validate for yet 400 pts more still have about 5 pages of pendings.





Got a good chunk of points coming, and thats only 8 results of about 50.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Finally.... lets see if it stays on track for the rest of the day
> 
> There's gonna be a whole bunch of Milestones tonight!!!



I'll hit my next milestone tomorrow.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 17, 2012)

Will add X4 of my sista, soI can get my 4th star


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Finally.... lets see if it stays on track for the rest of the day
> 
> There's gonna be a whole bunch of Milestones tonight!!!



 I guess! There is 9 milestones so far this morning. And of course Norton is getting an awesome stone of 900,000!!! Damius and Norton both have that milestone. 

Very awesome guys, almost in the millionaire club.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like my main laptop is taking a beating from WCG. I just happened to check my WCG results and it pumped out 14 pages of errors in the last 2 days, when it has run fine for the last few weeks. Lowered the multiplier by 0.5 to 10.5 and I'll see how it does.

It originally had a Phenom II P920 1.7GHz 25w quad in it, but I got a grey market X920 2.3GHz 45w quad a year ago for cheap, threw it in and ran it at a much lower voltage and 2.2GHz as it was being throttled. Now it's at 2.1 at the same voltage (0.975v) and the temperature is 67c.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 18, 2012)

Man, it's been a loooong time since I posted here! Congrats to all the stones I've missed, it's been a good amount, I know.

Anyway, I've had to cut off crunching on my main rig for the time being. Even with A/C going, the room heats up quite a bit, and it's been in the mid-90s almost constantly for the past month. 100 degree heat is quickly approaching by the end of this week, and it'll be a constant presence well into September.

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to put the contest rig to any use. I don't know where I'd stash it right now (still living with the parents  ), and I need to procure a copy of some type of OS anyway. Until then, it will have to stay quiet. Hopefully I can put it to good use in the next couple of months!

The parental rig is still running strong, at least keeping the badge up to some measure. As long as I can have a machine crunching I'm happy. Here's to all of the work we've accomplished so far, and to the work we'll continue to donate in the future!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on at all in like three days guys.  Friday storm took out all but one power outlet in my house, the one my PC was on!  However, I had no available power source for modem/router or anything else.  Had a very busy weekend and managed to get all but one outlet working.  I rigged something up in the meantime so I was back online, but between that and all the other things I had to do, just found some time to come on now.  What I miss?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay so Jracingfan noticed my numbers dropping recently and yes they were. for the last week my computer would freeze up, nothing more, no errors, just freeze up while I've been at work or overnight while asleep. I dropped the bus speed 5 notches iniatilly and it would still freeze up but not as often. dropped it another 5 and still froze up. I dropped it 5 more today and so far so good. I came home from work, jiggle the mouse and the screen lit up. hopefully no more freezes and better PPD's from here on.


----------



## popswala (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey everyone. Stopping by with a lil info of my life. I'll be shutting down a few rigs to cut my utilities down. Don't know how long that'll go for. I just got laid off from work. Being the only bread maker it sucks. I'll still be around and have my main rig running.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

popswala said:


> Hey everyone. Stopping by with a lil info of my life. I'll be shutting down a few rigs to cut my utilities down. Don't know how long that'll go for. I just got laid off from work. Being the only bread maker it sucks. I'll still be around and have my main rig running.



Man that sucks about the job pops  

Hang in there- hopefully something better for you is just around the corner!!!


----------



## popswala (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Bill. Theres not much around my corner lol. Alot of big companies in construction is laying people off. I'm goin on the hunt tomorrow for a new job. I had soo much planned with my life and now it just reset again. I thought I had a real good job with all the bells and whistles and then this happens. I can't win. This also puts my build back on hold again.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 19, 2012)

popswala said:


> Hey everyone. Stopping by with a lil info of my life. I'll be shutting down a few rigs to cut my utilities down. Don't know how long that'll go for. I just got laid off from work. Being the only bread maker it sucks. I'll still be around and have my main rig running.



 Damn bro, that majorly sucks man!! I am very sorry to hear that news Pops. 



popswala said:


> Thanks Bill. Theres not much around my corner lol. Alot of big companies in construction is laying people off. I'm goin on the hunt tomorrow for a new job. I had soo much planned with my life and now it just reset again. I thought I had a real good job with all the bells and whistles and then this happens. I can't win. This also puts my build back on hold again.



Hopefully you find something as good or better than the job ya got laid off from. I was in building construction for about 20 years and know how that crap can happen. Kind of wish I was still in construction though as there is soooooooo much of it going on in this area. Around here you don't even have to "try" to get a construction job. 

Good luck tomorrow my friend. 

And for sure keep us all posted man.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your job status, pops. I need to be thankful for what I am able to have, and I'm doing my best to give back by running as many machines as I can for distributed computing and buying off used parts from TPUers or making trades in lieu of buying things such as NVIDIA GPUs brand new from major retailers. I'm pretty much maxed out equipment, space and power wise for a while, but I hope all the deals I've made in the last couple weeks helped a lot of you out. I may look like a rich yuppie kid with all these machines, but I feel it's better for me to run them instead of them being in someone's closet doing nothing.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sorry to hear about your job status, pops. I need to be thankful for what I am able to have, and I'm doing my best to give back by running as many machines as I can for distributed computing and buying off used parts from TPUers or making trades in lieu of buying things such as NVIDIA GPUs brand new from major retailers. I'm pretty much maxed out equipment, space and power wise for a while, but I hope all the deals I've made in the last couple weeks helped a lot of you out. *I may look like a rich yuppie kid *with all these machines, but I feel it's better for me to run them instead of them being in someone's closet doing nothing.



All I see is another dedicated fellow cruncher and hardware junkie


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2012)

At least I have no regrets buying anything anymore since I can just send it to crunching or folding hell once I grow bored of it, or resell it on TPU.


----------



## popswala (Jun 19, 2012)

It is fun gathering all types of parts and building rigs and seeing how well they do on wcg. I was hoping to get a hold of an ati card eventually. I never messed with them before and since I recently got a amd board. I can actually try that out but now that's on hold. I can admit I'm a hw junkie and tech nerd.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

The way I feel it's better we do this instead of being a junkie on the street or something. We have something to show for it and also have alot of great friends here.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 19, 2012)

popswala said:


> Thanks Bill. Theres not much around my corner lol. Alot of big companies in construction is laying people off. I'm goin on the hunt tomorrow for a new job. I had soo much planned with my life and now it just reset again. I thought I had a real good job with all the bells and whistles and then this happens. I can't win. This also puts my build back on hold again.



My heart goes out to you Popswala. As CP can Attest he advised me with others on my first and current build. I started crunching as soon as it was built but then dropped off the map when I got laid off in 2008 during the recession was unemployed for practically 3 years and only now starting to become stable. I also feel your angst ahving to put a build on hold >>> I have been staring at a Crosshair Extreme IV Mobo with a CNPS Max with no CPU, case or ram to put it in for 2 months only because I had to move 2 times in as many months.

Good luck on the Job hunt dude, I'm sure you'll find something fast if you majke a full time job out of looking for work.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The way I feel it's better we do this instead of being a junkie on the street or something. We have something to show for it and also have alot of great friends here.



I was a junkie on the street for 11 months. It was actually an awesome time, not a care in the world. doesn't look good on the Resume though, so I agree...I'd rather have problems to know I'm alive and look forward to my next hardware fix!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> My heart goes out to you Popswala. As CP can Attest he advised me with others on my first and current build. I started crunching as soon as it was built but then dropped off the map when I got laid off in 2008 during the recession was unemployed for practically 3 years and only now starting to become stable. I also feel your angst ahving to put a build on hold >>> I have been staring at a Crosshair Extreme IV Mobo with a CNPS Max with no CPU, case or ram to put it in for 2 months only because I had to move 2 times in as many months.
> 
> Good luck on the Job hunt dude, I'm sure you'll find something fast if you majke a full time job out of looking for work.
> 
> ...




You are exactly right CA. I was a major alcoholic about 20 years ago. I am so glad I was able to let it go. I have a occasional drink every now and then but I never drink to excess anymore.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

FYI

World Community Grid has renamed the "*Inconclusive*" results category to "*Pending Verification*"

Whatever that means


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been running my 2600K on 4 threads since yesterday, so if you noticed it hauled ass today, that's why. 5300 points today at 50% CPU load.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 19, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've been running my 2600K on 4 threads since yesterday, so if you noticed it hauled ass today, that's why. 5300 points today at 50% CPU load.



So this means 50%=5300pts, 100%=10600pts? Correct me, if i'm wrong.
Just wow


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2012)

At this load (4 threads) it only consumes 80w at 4.5GHz/1.28v. I wonder how it scales with 5+ threads.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 19, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So this means 50%=5300pts, 100%=10600pts? Correct me, if i'm wrong.
> Just wow



I wish  At that clock, 6-7.5kPPD would probably be expected. My 2600k is at 4.3ghz and on a full days work it can get as high as 6,500ppd. I think the only way to get that high of production out of one CPU would be to 'cherry pick' only the best projects for points.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 19, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I wish At that clock, 6-7.5kPPD would probably be expected. My 2600k is at 4.3ghz and on a full days work it can get as high as 6,500ppd. I think the only way to get that high of production out of one CPU would be to 'cherry pick' only the best projects for points.



What projects are the best for Intel-based crunchers ATM? I have a whole  bunch of AMD rigs running and not one Intel, so I'm interested.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 19, 2012)

Daimus said:


> What projects are the best for Intel-based crunchers ATM? I have a whole  bunch of AMD rigs running and not one Intel, so I'm interested.



I think it is Computing for Clean Water, but its been some time since I remember discussing it with some other members. For a while it was the Rice Project, but I believe that one is over.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 19, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I think it is Computing for Clean Water, but its been some time since I remember discussing it with some other members. For a while it was the Rice Project, but I believe that one is over.



It's very interesting. Computing for Clean Water is the "sweetest" for AMD FX too but not for Phenoms.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 19, 2012)

Might have something to do with the similarities between hyperthreading tech and the module architecture of the FX series. Phenoms were always a little unpredictable when it came to PPD (at least back when I had a few of them).


----------



## Daimus (Jun 19, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Might have something to do with the similarities between hyperthreading tech and the module architecture of the FX series.



Agreed. Or similar new instructions.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well guys, I opened up the 2600K to 100% just now, after making my computer a lot quieter (and more bearable) by moving it into the partially enclosed tower shelf in my desk. Also shoved my old laptop bag on the side and a fold-up luggage bag on the top of the tower to absorb a bunch of noise while not blocking any fans. Hoping to be somewhere around 7500 +/- 1K PPD on this 2600K. We'll see!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well guys, I opened up the 2600K to 100% just now, after making my computer a lot quieter (and more bearable) by moving it into the partially enclosed tower shelf in my desk. Also shoved my old laptop bag on the side and a fold-up luggage bag on the top of the tower to absorb a bunch of noise while not blocking any fans. Hoping to be somewhere around 7500 +/- 1K PPD on this 2600K. We'll see!



What clock speed?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What clock speed?



4.5GHz as always. Only uses a cool 100w with 100% WCG load.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> At this load (4 threads) it only consumes 80w at 4.5GHz/1.28v. I wonder how it scales with 5+ threads.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120619/taskm.png




my 2500k at 100%, all computer is about 160w if I'm right 

They use not too much power for that performance 

BTW, 1 star to go


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay guys...as some of you may know my computer has been freezing up a lot lately...I've been reducing my bus speed to lower the OC on the CPU, RAM and CPU/NB and it has been happening less. I'm thinking the RAM might be getting tired of it.

To help me diagnose the issue this is what happened when I got home from work today:

My screen never shut down and at 1st I thought to myself "great!" but then when I tried to go to the different tabs in boinc there was no respnse.

So I tried opening Control panel which opened without a hitch but when I tried to close it, it wouldn't. 

Then I tried with google chrome which opened and right to google homepage but again became unresponsive. This time mouse and keyboard were working fine this time and fully responsive unlike other freeze ups. 

I'm not sure if boinc was still doing WU's because it was stuck on the projects tab and I didn't think to open task manager to see the CPU usage before rebooting.

Anybody have any ideas what may be causing this?  

It never happens while using the computer or playing my games.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2012)

What's your processor usage (% of processors, % of CPU time) in BOINC?

Dropping to 1333Mhz on the ram may help but you should be showing multiple errors on the WCG results status page if you're having ram stability issues.

Also, are you running a temp monitor while away from the PC?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 20, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay guys...as some of you may know my computer has been freezing up a lot lately...I've been reducing my bus speed to lower the OC on the CPU, RAM and CPU/NB and it has been happening less. I'm thinking the RAM might be getting tired of it.
> 
> To help me diagnose the issue this is what happened when I got home from work today:
> 
> ...




Check the HDD with seatools. Then I check the memory with memtest. Just to be safe. 

Was having similar issues on Lauren's machine and it was a dying HDD. :shadedshu


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, normal stuff taking a long time to load/not loading sounds like a bad HDD to me. Time to start troubleshooting.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> What's your processor usage (% of processors, % of CPU time) in BOINC?
> 
> Dropping to 1333Mhz on the ram may help but you should be showing multiple errors on the WCG results status page if you're having ram stability issues.
> 
> Also, are you running a temp monitor while away from the PC?



My temps are fine, as I type this, HWMonitor reports CPU temp at 46C and the cores at 36C each. That's with boinc running full tilt 100%/100% and no errors on returned WU's.



Radical_Edward said:


> Check the HDD with seatools. Then I check the memory with memtest. Just to be safe.
> 
> Was having similar issues on Lauren's machine and it was a dying HDD. :shadedshu




My OS HDD is a Corsair Force 3 SSD which is only 6-7 months old, my data drive is a WD 320Gb Caviar Green about 3 years old but not running OS. only data storage.

Memtest is a good idea though I have it on a flash drive I just might run it tonite with my current bios setting and see if I get errors thanks for mentioning it Radical  



Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, normal stuff taking a long time to load/not loading sounds like a bad HDD to me. Time to start troubleshooting.



No problem loading stuff. The SSD is super fast and optimized the way it is supposed to be. It's just programs would open but can't do anything with them. And that only happened today after being at work all day. It never happens while I am using it, only while I'm away for long periods of time. even when idle without boinc running.


I will run memtest86 to see if I get any errors. I am thinking it is the memory.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you think something in power management may be screwy?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Do you think something in power management may be screwy?



No I double checked that.

I think Radical Edward confirmed my suspicions that it may be my memory overclock. I will test it tonight.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2012)

cool man


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2012)

My new FX-6100 cruncher setup ready to go 
(same Biostar A880GZ mobo as the FX-6200 cruncher)






Going into the Julia rig this weekend


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those little Biostar boards are so cute. Too bad I bought the severely stripped down sibling (A780L3B).


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Those little Biostar boards are so cute. Too bad I bought the severely stripped down sibling (A780L3B).



The other A880GZ with the FX-6200 has been running great


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> it may be my memory overclock.



Remember in our PM's. I mentioned IMC & MAYBE hdd's.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Remember in our PM's. I mentioned IMC & MAYBE hdd's.



Yup. Responded too. thank you Jr. 

Memtest86+ one pass - no errors

Will be rewiring the computer as the power supply will be coming out of that one and going into ULTIMATEVORTEX V2 which I am finally going to be building this Friday night, So get ready to see my PPD's Triple and a 3 star or maybe even a 4 star badge on the way


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 22, 2012)

Fan arrived and installed. It was tight, but it just fits. 

And with some undervolting, I've gotten the temp down a good bit.


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Fan arrived and installed. It was tight, but it just fits.
> 
> And with some undervolting, I've gotten the temp down a good bit.



Positive results... always a good thing 

Did you end up going with the AC Freezer 7 or one of the other ones?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2012)

So I set my bios to default and no overclock whatsoever. Boinc was not running at all and still froze up.

now some other observations I have made:

1. It only freezes when idle, never while I'm using it.

2. it only freezes with the screen off.

@JrRacingFan: I have also checked to make sure all sata power/data cables are secure. How do I check the IMC?

So I'm going to turn the "turn screen off" option to "never" in the power options and turn on a screen saver. Let's see what happens while I'm out today buying the parts for My 2nd rig.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 22, 2012)

Yep, it is the AC Freezer 7.
A bit of an unexpected way of fitting, but got it on.

It cut about 5°c at full boinc(Turbo deactivated), and undervolting got me another 5°c, so running full at about 44-45°c with what I believe is a bit aggressive fan profile. Might look into a bit of overclocking. 

Temps are according to current bios reports, which I'm still not sure are entirely correct.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2012)

@Chaotic

If you're running CnQ, as a test disable it. See if it still does it and report back. Also, about the IMC, Give IBT a run at 3072MB or greater, 3 iterations minimum.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok I just switched over to my cruncher at work to find it at the login screen. Sometime during the night it got BSOD 3B which from what I seen is some kind of page pooling error. I since set to autologin incase it ever does this again to get it back crunching but I am doubting its an OC issue. It has ran for 10 days straight of crunching on the OC


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Chaotic
> 
> If you're running CnQ, as a test disable it. See if it still does it and report back. Also, about the IMC, Give IBT a run at 3072MB or greater, 3 iterations minimum.



dude, please stop using acronyms, CnQ? IBT?  WTF?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> dude, please stop using acronyms, CnQ? IBT?  WTF?



CnQ - Cool 'n Quiet, AMD's energy saving technology that downclocks the CPU when idle.
IBT: IntelBurnTest, Linpack based stress testing program.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> CnQ? IBT?  WTF?



OMGSTFUWTFLMMFAOROFLCKNBBQSAUCECOPTER!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2012)

Haha!! Thx. Ok Cool 'n' quiet I only use in my bathroom not in my computer bios, disabled.

I have run stress tests and my overclock is stable but I've already run my comp. with no overclock and it still froze. So nothing to do with that.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 22, 2012)

Anything useful in the error logs? 

I'd check those, maybe there's something wrong with the OS itself. 

You ever end up checking the HDD?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> You ever end up checking the HDD?



I gots a feeling it may even something as silly as a bad sata cable. I just recently had this occurring with the HTPC, but it was throwing BSOD's with all different stop codes.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anything useful in the error logs?
> 
> I'd check those, maybe there's something wrong with the OS itself.
> 
> You ever end up checking the HDD?



you mean SSD. the HDD is only a data drive. 



JrRacinFan said:


> I gots a feeling it may even something as silly as a bad sata cable. I just recently had this occurring with the HTPC, but it was throwing BSOD's with all different stop codes.



Anyway as I said. I removed my overclock and it still froze. it only freezes when idle and screen turn off. so I removed power management altogether and will use a screensaver while it's idle today when I go to pick up the parts for my new rig. If it doesn't freeze then I know it's turning off the screen that causes it. I have a feeling that when I pull out the HD 7970 to put in the new rig and put the hd 6870 back in this one all will be back to normal.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> when I pull out the HD 7970 to put in the new rig



Totally missed that. I should really start looking at specs more often. AMD drivers playing up? Who knows. If that 6870 cures it that would be soooo fail.


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey guys

I'm out with the wifey tonight and won't get back til late

Can someone post the daily #'s, stones, and pie for me?

Thanks much..... wish me luck


----------



## popswala (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a rig I'm attempting to get up and running. It was my wifes old motherboard that I think went bad while I was deployed. When I first messed with it, It made a high pitch whine sound kinda like a bad cap or something but that was a while ago that I messed with it last. Its nice and quiet now. Just need to get a hard drive on it to install an os and see what it can do. I can also test the ram to make sure they still work perfect for selling purposes but that is the last of my ddr2 lol.







MSI K9N sli
AMD PH 9600
OCZ FLX DDR2 800 1GBx2
SilenX Extreme cpu cooler
XFX 8600gt XXX
Ultra 500w PSU

Thats all I got so far. Just a hdd to hold an os on and a few apps


----------



## okidna (Jun 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> you mean SSD. the HDD is only a data drive.
> 
> Anyway as I said. I removed my overclock and it still froze. it only freezes when idle and screen turn off. so I removed power management altogether and will use a screensaver while it's idle today when I go to pick up the parts for my new rig. If it doesn't freeze then I know it's turning off the screen that causes it. I have a feeling that when I pull out the HD 7970 to put in the new rig and put the hd 6870 back in this one all will be back to normal.



I learned from my friends who own 7970 (2 different friends) that sometimes AMD ZeroCore acting up weirdly, especially when idling, light load (like browsing, streaming from youtube,etc.) and OS waking up from sleep state. Causing freezing, green or red/pink screen, and sometimes BSOD.

They said that the latest BETA driver (12.6 or 12.7, I don't know which one) reduce this bug. You might wanna try that, Chaotic. Unless you're already using those driver.

But try putting your 6870 back is also a good (and probably easier) move. Give it a go.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

okidna said:


> I learned from my friends who own 7970 (2 different friends) that sometimes AMD ZeroCore acting up weirdly, especially when idling, light load (like browsing, streaming from youtube,etc.) and OS waking up from sleep state. Causing freezing, green or red/pink screen, and sometimes BSOD.
> 
> They said that the latest BETA driver (12.6 or 12.7, I don't know which one) reduce this bug. You might wanna try that, Chaotic. Unless you're already using those driver.
> 
> But try putting your 6870 back is also a good (and probably easier) move. Give it a go.


Thanks man...the 6870 is going back in soon. I'm currently in the middle of a build. Pics will be updated all night in my build thread in my signature.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Good luck with the build CA


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> you mean SSD. the HDD is only a data drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway as I said. I removed my overclock and it still froze. it only freezes when idle and screen turn off. so I removed power management altogether and will use a screensaver while it's idle today when I go to pick up the parts for my new rig. If it doesn't freeze then I know it's turning off the screen that causes it. I have a feeling that when I pull out the HD 7970 to put in the new rig and put the hd 6870 back in this one all will be back to normal.



My friend had a issue where his screen wouldn't come back on with his 7870 during sleep mode/screen off only. Might be the AMD driver. I know it isn't an issue now after he changed drivers.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 23, 2012)

Reformatted 2 of my machines today. The Phenom X3 8550 got Ubuntu 12.04 x64 treatment, and the dv5000 laptop got upgraded to XP x64. Didn't go Linux on it because I use RMClock to undevolt the Turion64 by 100mv and that keeps it 10c cooler and cools down the charger a lot as well. For some reason the default voltage is 1.5v which is nuts for a 2GHz/90nm Athlon64.

I learned that Teamviewer blows on Linux but at least I put it in the startup applications manager with auto login so it actually starts. BOINC also feels the need to incessantly flash the "Notices" button and wiggle the taskbar icon, when clicking that button brings up a blank window. Derp.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah I noticed that too. No messages but it says you have some. I am going to do a Ubuntu /Windows comparison and see which one gives the best ppd. I have a spare hdd right now so I will load win vista to it and test for a couple weeks and the last 5 days I will jot the numbers down and do a average. Then i'll load Win 7 and do the same and com pair all three. For the next 5 days I am going to jot the numbers down for the Ubuntu rig.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

In the middle of a build. Check my build log for updates. This computer will come apart soon as I need the PSU from it. Will be powering up on this Comp with my 600 OCZ soon. This is a live build!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 23, 2012)

Here'S my #1 cruncher: 







Sorry for bad quality, took it from phone fast :S






I'll add soon the Dell M6500


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice ChristTheGreat


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2012)

looks like the start of a cruncher farm going on right there!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> looks like the start of a cruncher farm going on right there!





There is enought place for a few computer right there 

I'll need an A/C for the room only


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay so ultimatevortex 2 is actually now vortex 1 My SSD booted right into windows on my new build! Awesome. Had to Format and lose all my data on the 320GB but meh, at least all my games are saved. Gonna download boinc for vortex1 which is my old comp and have her start computing. Then I will put vortex one up. Watch the numbers!!!!! 

EDIT: Smells like new computer in here but need to uninstall and reinstall I think......updates to come


----------



## theonedub (Jun 23, 2012)

My 2600k will be down for an hour or two today. Going to install my new Corsair SP120 fans and take the time to clean the H100 radiator while I am at it. I'll post pics when I am done


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll be installing my new lil' FX setup in the Julia rig tonight

and

Got a 7850 to put in my main rig  
Still thinking about what I want to do with the 6870 Hawk.... I'll probably hang onto it for awhile to see if GPU crunching becomes a more regular thing.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Well Norton you know if you need to get rid of it I would give it a nice warm home


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

Bla bla bla


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey ain't you got a rig to build or something. lol


----------



## theonedub (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick Review of the Corsair SP120 High Performance: 
+Moves a lot of air
+Quieter than stock H100 (these at 100% sound like the stock at the medium setting)
+Rings offer opportunity for small customization 
-Slight drone from fans
-Full rubber mounts deform easily
-Does not function with Corsair's own H series fan controller (knew that going in, but still)

Pic of them installed on H100 with rings painted gold:


----------



## popswala (Jun 24, 2012)

They way there shaped looks sweet. I may look them up for further specs. Sweet rig you got there. From personal use of the fans, Would you recommend them?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd like to have a little more time with them before I rec them to people (mainly to get a better idea of how the perform- initial results look promising). From an aesthetics standpoint, I think they are very nice. They look much better than the GT AP-15s I was eying before these were released and although spec-wise they are a downgrade from stock, the H100 fans were about as plain and loud as you could find.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2012)

I just wanted to let you guys know that the pheon 955 quad us down


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

For good or temporary?


----------



## popswala (Jun 24, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I'd like to have a little more time with them before I rec them to people (mainly to get a better idea of how the perform- initial results look promising). From an aesthetics standpoint, I think they are very nice. They look much better than the GT AP-15s I was eying before these were released and although spec-wise they are a downgrade from stock, the H100 fans were about as plain and loud as you could find.



Sounds good. I wish they had higher cfm though personally. You can always fan control them anyways to make em quiet then crank up for gaming.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> For good or temporary?



due to the hard drive issue that I talked to norton about.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> due to the hard drive issue that I talked to norton about.



Yeah sorry about that 2.5" drive I sent- I was hoping you would have been able to get some use out of it :shadedshu


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 24, 2012)

No overclock for my cruncher/gamer computer. 

The APU's locked anyway, so it was base clock playing only, and my memory is not into that game. :S

Standard clocked PPD is nice enough though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> No overclock for my cruncher/gamer computer.
> 
> The APU's locked anyway, so it was base clock playing only, and my memory is not into that game. :S
> 
> Standard clocked PPD is nice enough though.



I haven't overclocked any of my crunchers. Just to afraid to. I can't afford for them to go down due to me pushing them to hard. And knock on wood I haven't really had any problems that weren't easily taken care of.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I haven't overclocked any of my crunchers. Just to afraid to. I can't afford for them to go down due to me pushing them to hard. And knock on wood I haven't really had any problems that weren't easily taken care of.



I don't overclock many of mine either. 2 rigs have minor, 200Mhz or so, bumps on their clocks.

At my current ppd output it is more effective for me to add another rig or swap a CPU for a few more cores.

**UPDATE- I swapped out the 960T for an FX-6100. Current core count is 20 Bulldozer/6 Phenom II cores for 26 cores total!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

I am in the same boat. Overclocks won't net me that much of a gain. I need moars cores.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys!  I'm back!  How's the team holding up?

My WCG output is a bit low ATM, currently I have a PentDC @ 2GHz (Conroe based), C2D @ 2.8GHz (Wolfdale), CeleronDC @ 2.4GHz (Conroe) and an Atom 1.5GHz...so my points will be low.  That being said, I'm planning on buying an i7 2600k before I head off to college in August, so that should help!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not going to get more cores any time soon, so getting what I can from what I have is more interesting. 

Depends a lot on where my monetary situation is going, but hoping to possibly have enough for a 3rd gen APU when they come around. 

And also, it's my gamer rig too, so getting the GPU portion overclocked was a puller for trying too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hey guys!  I'm back!  How's the team holding up?
> 
> My WCG output is a bit low ATM, currently I have a PentDC @ 2GHz (Conroe based), C2D @ 2.8GHz (Wolfdale), CeleronDC @ 2.4GHz (Conroe) and an Atom 1.5GHz...so my points will be low.  That being said, I'm planning on buying an i7 2600k before I head off to college in August, so that should help!



Great to have you back 





agent00skid said:


> I'm not going to get more cores any time soon, so getting what I can from what I have is more interesting.
> 
> Depends a lot on where my monetary situation is going, but hoping to possibly have enough for a 3rd gen APU when they come around.
> 
> And also, it's my gamer rig too, so getting the GPU portion overclocked was a puller for trying too.



One of my x6's I use for gaming also. It's able to crunch while I game which is really cool.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hey guys!  I'm back!  How's the team holding up?
> 
> My WCG output is a bit low ATM, currently I have a PentDC @ 2GHz (Conroe based), C2D @ 2.8GHz (Wolfdale), CeleronDC @ 2.4GHz (Conroe) and an Atom 1.5GHz...so my points will be low.  That being said, I'm planning on buying an i7 2600k before I head off to college in August, so that should help!



Dam nice to have you back kid.  You have been gone for much too long.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

FYI- looks like NewEgg is doing 50% off on some of their refurbished HDD's w/1 yr warranty extension

May have to pick up a couple of cheap ones

@ brandon YGPM


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hey guys!  I'm back!  How's the team holding up?
> 
> My WCG output is a bit low ATM, currently I have a PentDC @ 2GHz (Conroe based), C2D @ 2.8GHz (Wolfdale), CeleronDC @ 2.4GHz (Conroe) and an Atom 1.5GHz...so my points will be low.  That being said, I'm planning on buying an i7 2600k before I head off to college in August, so that should help!



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hey guys!  I'm back!  How's the team holding up?
> 
> My WCG output is a bit low ATM, currently I have a PentDC @ 2GHz (Conroe based), C2D @ 2.8GHz (Wolfdale), CeleronDC @ 2.4GHz (Conroe) and an Atom 1.5GHz...so my points will be low.  That being said, I'm planning on buying an i7 2600k before I head off to college in August, so that should help!



Holy crap, it's my crunching rival from 2009. 

Good to see you back.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hey guys!  I'm back!  How's the team holding up?
> 
> My WCG output is a bit low ATM, currently I have a PentDC @ 2GHz (Conroe based), C2D @ 2.8GHz (Wolfdale), CeleronDC @ 2.4GHz (Conroe) and an Atom 1.5GHz...so my points will be low.  That being said, I'm planning on buying an i7 2600k before I head off to college in August, so that should help!



Who are you again?   Welcome Back


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

My Julia cruncher reconfigure is complete and running!!  

The Xigmatek Gaia cooler cleared the side panel by just a few mm..... need to double-check these things more often 












Just need to tidy up the cables a bit now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Quick Review of the Corsair SP120 High Performance:
> +Moves a lot of air
> +Quieter than stock H100 (these at 100% sound like the stock at the medium setting)
> +Rings offer opportunity for small customization
> ...



Looks good   Keep us posted on your findings with these new sexy fans 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I haven't overclocked any of my crunchers. Just to afraid to. I can't afford for them to go down due to me pushing them to hard. And knock on wood I haven't really had any problems that weren't easily taken care of.



Yeah, I was running both my crunchers at default clocks.  I do bump my 2600K up every now and then, but this RAM is fucked I think, so I run it default clocks for now.



[Ion] said:


> Hey guys!  I'm back!  How's the team holding up?
> 
> My WCG output is a bit low ATM, currently I have a PentDC @ 2GHz (Conroe based), C2D @ 2.8GHz (Wolfdale), CeleronDC @ 2.4GHz (Conroe) and an Atom 1.5GHz...so my points will be low.  That being said, I'm planning on buying an i7 2600k before I head off to college in August, so that should help!



Welcome back dude, been a long time! Nice to have you back


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome Back ION! its sure good to see you


----------



## popswala (Jun 24, 2012)

Its great to see people coming back. Welcome.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> My Julia cruncher reconfigure is complete and running!!
> 
> The Xigmatek Gaia cooler cleared the side panel by just a few mm..... need to double-check these things more often
> 
> ...



Nice man. great job.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back ION good to see ya again! 

And there's a new cruncher added to the family as of yesterday. And freeze ups have stopped on my other computer. 

I will go manual maybe later on tonight and push this baby a little higher.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Welcome back ION good to see ya again!
> 
> And there's a new cruncher added to the family as of yesterday. And freeze ups have stopped on my other computer.
> 
> ...



I believe Daimus is using the same/similar board as you are and is crunching 24/7 at around 4.2Ghz


----------



## theonedub (Jun 24, 2012)

This is WCG1 in my system specs. Put this computer up for sale to pay off some veterinary bills. Good for about 3k PPD at current clocks and about 3.5kPPD @ 3.5ghz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

Parting out dub? I know someone who could use a HDD.


----------



## popswala (Jun 25, 2012)

theonedub said:


> This is WCG1 in my system specs. Put this computer up for sale to pay off some veterinary bills. Good for about 3k PPD at current clocks and about 3.5kPPD @ 3.5ghz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120624/DSC01209.jpg



I would get a part or two if I wasn't in my situation. Sad to see you letting it go. Its really clean and looks great.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Parting out dub? I know someone who could use a HDD.





popswala said:


> I would get a part or two if I wasn't in my situation. Sad to see you letting it go. Its really clean and looks great.



Thanks, I am not going to part it out right now- mainly because I have it listed locally and I am getting a few interesting leads. I'd hate to have someone want to buy it locally and end up not having the complete computer to sell. If the local interest doesn't pan out I will adjust accordingly. 

It is unfortunate to sell it and even though I am not hurting for cash, it makes more sense to pay off whats left of the vet bill immediately and build another computer later. It will continue crunching until the day its sold though


----------



## okidna (Jun 25, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Welcome back ION good to see ya again!
> 
> And there's a new cruncher added to the family as of yesterday. *And freeze ups have stopped on my other computer*.



So who's the real culprit? The 7970? Or something else?

Nice to hear that it has been sorted out


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> I believe Daimus is using the same/similar board as you are and is crunching 24/7 at around 4.2Ghz




Did you say 4.2 Ghz?


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Did you say 4.2 Ghz?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120624/Untitled.jpg



Sweet!!! 

and those temps are Awesome! 

Definitely going to look into a bit more cooling/airflow for my Fortress... thinking about an H100 w/4 fans up on top of the case


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 25, 2012)

How on earth are you doing 4.2GHz at 1.225v? I have to set my ASRock 990FX Extreme4 to 1.425v for 4.2GHz or 1.5v for 4.4GHz because the vdroop is 100-150mV. D:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

theonedub said:


> This is WCG1 in my system specs. Put this computer up for sale to pay off some veterinary bills. Good for about 3k PPD at current clocks and about 3.5kPPD @ 3.5ghz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120624/DSC01209.jpg



Hella nice rig man, GLWS!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not gonna bother to quote everyone (  ) but thanks for the warm welcome back!  I've missed you guys, and it feels great to be back with TPU and WCG.

I've set a personal goal of 3mil BOINC points by the end of August: I feel that this should be attainable, particularly with an i7 added to the mix (that will probably happen mid-August).  Ideally, I'll be at 3.5mil by the end of the year; we'll see.

In the mean time, pictures of what I do have:
















The desktop (Celeron Dual Core) is probably getting sold soon, but by the time it does I probably will have built a similar replacement (I'm building and selling computers on Craigslist this summer)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool man. and you should be able to hit your goal. 

My goal is 1 mile by the tenth of next month.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool man. and you should be able to hit your goal.
> 
> My goal is 1 mile by the tenth of next month.



My goal is to heat my house with Bulldozer CPU's this winter


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL I am going to give a slight glow to my meter by next weekend. LOL

I wonder how rigs you can run before you start pulling to hard on the power line in the house? I just may have to, nah better not.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 25, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> How on earth are you doing 4.2GHz at 1.225v? I have to set my ASRock 990FX Extreme4 to 1.425v for 4.2GHz or 1.5v for 4.4GHz because the vdroop is 100-150mV. D:



LOL Jstn...i think it has a lot to do with the MoBo. This rig is just awesome.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 25, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Did you say 4.2 Ghz?



Hey Chaotic, this is an excellent voltage and temps! 
There is one nuance. We both are using the similar 890FX-based Crosshair IV boards, right?
In my case, if the bus is less than 300 MHz when overclocked, the invisible throttling happens, I think that because of the 3027 beta BIOS.

Frequency is falling down to 2,8 GHz on from two to six cores, voltage is also reduced. 
All energy efficient settings in BIOS are off, Turbocore=disabled. 







Then raised bus speed to 290 MHz and throttling is out.






So try to check the frequency of the cores in the CPU-Z under full load. I would be glad if your motherboard hasn't that damn throttling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

My goal is to at least get my landlord to seal my door better so my a/c works and I can get my 2nd cruncher going. :shadedshu


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 25, 2012)

OK. I'm really not looking for a cookie here, or anything, since I sould be crunching more than I am right now.  Just letting everyone know that I'm gonna start bringing back a couple of crunchers, but probably just a few days a week. This includes a i7 920, 1090T and FX-6100.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheap I7-920 combo would be nice for a cruncher. I seen some over at hard forums kinda cheap


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> OK. I'm really not looking for a cookie here, or anything, since I sould be crunching more than I am right now.  Just letting everyone know that I'm gonna start bring back a couple of crunchers, but probably just a few days a week. This includes a i7 920, 1090T and FX-6100.


Awesome! 


brandonwh64 said:


> Cheap I7-920 combo would be nice for a cruncher. I seen some over at hard forums kinda cheap



I'll go take a look...depending on the price, I might be able to pick up two of them


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> I'll go take a look...depending on the price, I might be able to pick up two of them



Yea the 8 threads help out alot!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be freeing 2 combos due to upgrades, Crunchers and Folders get first dibs. PM me for details and cost.

Actually only one system due to upgrades, the other just sits here doing nothing.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> I'll go take a look...depending on the price, I might be able to pick up two of them



If you're interested in AMD FX you can pick up a Biostar A880GZ mobo, FX-6100, and 4GB of ram for about $200 at NewEgg. I have 2 of these running and they're doing pretty well (4k ppd or so @ stock clocks)


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea the 8 threads help out alot!


That they do...I've had a couple i7s and they were amazing 


Norton said:


> If you're interested in AMD FX you can pick up a Biostar A880GZ mobo, FX-6100, and 4GB of ram for about $200 at NewEgg. I have 2 of these running and they're doing pretty well (4k ppd or so @ stock clocks)



4k PPD each I assume?  Might it make more sense to shell out $30 more a FX-8120?  Shouldn't that do ~33% higher PPD for ~15% more money?


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That they do...I've had a couple i7s and they were amazing
> 
> 
> 4k PPD each I assume?  *Might it make more sense to shell out $30 more a FX-8120*?  Shouldn't that do ~33% higher PPD for ~15% more money?



Sure it does... just giving you the figures I had from my last purchase (A880GZ/FX-6100/2x2GB ram). 

   I'm currently running all of the FX 6/8 core CPU except the 8120, which I may pick up if I put together another cruncher


----------



## Daimus (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That they do...I've had a couple i7s and they were amazing
> 
> 
> 4k PPD each I assume?  Might it make more sense to shell out $30 more a FX-8120?  Shouldn't that do ~33% higher PPD for ~15% more money?



The system will be more expensive by the same 33% because it will need better cooling.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> The system will be more expensive by the same 33% because it will need better cooling.



Wouldn't something like a Hyper212 be the best choice for a FX-6100 or FX-8120?


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wouldn't something like a Hyper212 be the best choice for a FX-6100 or FX-8120?



I'm using a Xigmatek Gaia and a Xig Night Hawk (essentially a black coated Gaia) and temps are running in the mid 30's crunching at 100%.

A Gaia is pretty much the same as the CM 212+ for the same $30 but I prefer the 8mm heatpipes and the mounting solutions on the Xig's (very solid mount!)


----------



## Daimus (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wouldn't something like a Hyper212 be the best choice for a FX-6100 or FX-8120?



Hyper212 will be for stock frequency certainly the best choice. If you want 4GHz+ frequency and more than 5k ppd, you need something more serious, because the heating is quite large.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hyper212 will be for stock frequency certainly the best choice. If you want 4GHz+ frequency and more than 5k ppd, you need something more serious, because the heating is quite large.



Fair enough.  I would probably want to stop in the upper-3GHz range so I can have something reasonably quiet and not too loud (I'll be keeping these in my dorm).  I had no idea you could get 5k+ PPD out of them...wow! 

....so tempting...


----------



## Daimus (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Fair enough.  I would probably want to stop in the upper-3GHz range so I can have something reasonably quiet and not too loud (I'll be keeping these in my dorm).  I had no idea you could get 5k+ PPD out of them...wow!
> 
> ....so tempting...



A wise decision. Quiet, low power, restful sleep.
I'm keeping my 8120 not in the dorm and can somehow get the 6200 ppd at 4.4 GHz frequency


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

That's awesome news Paul!  Bring on the HEAT!

... And the hyper212 is a great cooler for its price.  But I don't think it'll handle a FX too well at high clocks.  For stock or a slight bump in clocks it really does not have any competition though, great cooler for the price.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 25, 2012)

Fortune visited me today. I have a whole bunch of Beta-tasks.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's awesome news Paul!  Bring on the HEAT!
> 
> ... And the hyper212 is a great cooler for its price.  But I don't think it'll handle a FX too well at high clocks.  For stock or a slight bump in clocks it really does not have any competition though, great cooler for the price.


I'm tentatively going to purchase an i7 875k + mobo off of him 


Daimus said:


> Fortune visited me today. I have a whole bunch of Beta-tasks.
> 
> 
> http://s001.radikal.ru/i195/1206/95/2fc239df3bc6.jpg



You're getting 40+ points off of them for .03 hours of CPU time???  That's like....killer PPD...


----------



## Daimus (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm tentatively going to purchase an i7 875k + mobo off of him
> 
> 
> You're getting 40+ points off of them for .03 hours of CPU time???  That's like....killer PPD...



This is a Beta Testing. It uses the GPU for crunching. Unfortunately, the beta-task is a rare.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> This is a Beta Testing. It uses the GPU for crunching. Unfortunately, the beta-task is a rare.



Ahh, that makes more sense then.  When did WCG start to phase in GPU crunching?  What are the best cards for this, and what sort of PPD do they do?


----------



## Daimus (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, that makes more sense then.  When did WCG start to phase in GPU crunching?  What are the best cards for this, and what sort of PPD do they do?



I do not know quite well when they appear. Received the beta only the second time. The only thing I can say that the Beta-tasks come to a cruncher with AMD HD6950 GPU,  never to the weaker. I remember that Norton was several times happy owner of Beta.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 25, 2012)

Good points from beta? Storm the beta! 

Nah, it was a thought earlier to let the APU's GPU show itself. 20 and a bit mins per beta WU. Caught 2.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I do not know quite well when they appear. Received the beta only the second time. The only thing I can say that the Beta-tasks come to a cruncher with AMD HD6950 GPU,  never to the weaker. I remember that Norton was several times happy owner of Beta.



Not this time though- I forgot to enable GPU computing when I finished up all of my hardware reconfiguring   and 

Just fixed it now 

*Note- this is the link to the Beta testing forum on WCG:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/listthreads?forum=161


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

Damn this thing is slow


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Fortune visited me today. I have a whole bunch of Beta-tasks.
> 
> 
> http://s001.radikal.ru/i195/1206/95/2fc239df3bc6.jpg



I got 11 and errored one. 0.02 hour/WU but with a CPU time off 60-80 seconds each (680 GTX while it was folding! and a E8400) :


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2012)

I got ~25 of the betas- 20 finished fine on my 580, but all 5 my GT530 got came back as errors. Time to investigate.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 25, 2012)

Let's collect some statistics to see how this Beta works on any GPU.


a. nVidia GTX 680 
10 valid - 1 error

b. nVidia GTX 580 
20 valid

c. nVidia GT 530
5 error

d. AMD HD6950
20 valid


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 25, 2012)

No beta love for me so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm tentatively going to purchase an i7 875k + mobo off of him
> 
> 
> You're getting 40+ points off of them for .03 hours of CPU time???  That's like....killer PPD...



Nice 



[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120625/netbook.png
> Damn this thing is slow


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No beta love for me so far.



I just checked WCG and I got one on the 7850 about 45 minutes ago. Bring moar please!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DON!  Hope he's having a great time and heres to many more!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're getting 40+ points off of them for .03 hours of CPU time???  That's like....killer PPD...



Thats like 5 real points


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice


I'm excited.  I was planning on an ITX 2600k or similar, but for $300 less it's too good a deal to pass up.  For that price I can add a FX-8120 or something...not a hard choice 

Yes, the Atom is brutally slow....but it's on, so it might as well be crunching 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thats like 5 real points


Still impressive


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you David


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

Still trying to get this X3210 up! damn Ubuntu x64


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Thank you David



Ya Happy B-Day DON


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Still trying to get this X3210 up! damn Ubuntu x64



What kind of problem are you having Brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What kind of problem are you having Brandon?



Getting ubuntu to boot from USB and then getting bionc to work  Almost there thought


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you installed to hdd? Also you load Bionc from software center.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2012)

Any recommendations on where to download Ubuntu x64? 

Looking to do some playing around with VMs, for work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Any recommendations on where to download Ubuntu x64?
> 
> Looking to do some playing around with VMs, for work.





From Here man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am using thumb drive


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

I used a dvd.


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

i used a pretzel


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow look 


 V


My 5th star. Placing bets on how many days it stays there.


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

OMG, Good thing you said something, I just got 4 stars lol. I see nothing lol

Great job man. I'll soon be there when I can find work and get you know what lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

I already have 2 more crunchers in the gathering parts/ almost done stage.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> i used a pretzel



I was going to say I used a big toe drive but pretzel drive took it all!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm in need of a mobo/ram/CPU combo if anyone has one sitting around.

I got a HDD, PSU, Case and video card already.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a certain spec you want to be at or faster?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is there a certain spec you want to be at or faster?


No, he just wants free sh**


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

lol don't we all


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> lol don't we all



Free food is da best. Always tastes better!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess I can call this new cruncher dead  Was goofing off in ubuntu when I inputted a command in terminal and as soon as I did the monitor shut off and had to hard reset, Once I tried to reboot its no post. Tried 4 different ram sticks/slots unplugged everything no go.

well that was a waste of time


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

hmm  what was the command? Kill yourself?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I guess I can call this new cruncher dead  Was goofing off in ubuntu when I inputted a command in terminal and as soon as I did the monitor shut off and had to hard reset, Once I tried to reboot its no post. Tried 4 different ram sticks/slots unplugged everything no go.
> 
> well that was a waste of time



Bro!!!!!!! Man that frigging sucks man. I am assuming you tried resetting the bios as well?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I guess I can call this new cruncher dead  Was goofing off in ubuntu when I inputted a command in terminal and as soon as I did the monitor shut off and had to hard reset, Once I tried to reboot its no post. Tried 4 different ram sticks/slots unplugged everything no go.
> 
> well that was a waste of time



I felt the same way as you when I put together UltimateVortex. But then I woke up on saturday morning and realized i had put my 1055T in the wrong way. Lucky me I didn't fry anything.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> hmm  what was the command? Kill yourself?



Be sensitive dude! Geez!


stinger608 said:


> Bro!!!!!!! Man that frigging sucks man. I am assuming you tried resetting the bios as well?



Nothing worse than a burnt component. :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2012)

Have Ubuntu loaded as a VM on the X6 with 2 cores and 4 GB RAM. Man this is cool. I've messed around with EXSi and CentOS before, but never got around to tinkering with Ubuntu. I have a feeling this is going to be my project for the week. 

Maybe this next cruncher I'm building.... I'll use Ubuntu instead. 




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is there a certain spec you want to be at or faster?




Looking for a Althon X2 or C2D. I'd like a mobo that can use DDR3.

I'd really like an i3 or i5 though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

tried everything down to re seating the CPU still no boot. I am going to set the motherboard on fire. This is the third time it needed to be RMAed


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> tried everything down to re seating the CPU still no boot. I am going to set the motherboard on fire. This is the third time it needed to be RMAed



Time to change MoBo Manufacturer.


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

That sucks. What board was it?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

Cruncher #1








Cruncher #1 and  #2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm excited.  I was planning on an ITX 2600k or similar, but for $300 less it's too good a deal to pass up.  For that price I can add a FX-8120 or something...not a hard choice
> 
> Yes, the Atom is brutally slow....but it's on, so it might as well be crunching
> 
> Still impressive



yeah I wouldn't pass up on that neither.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> That sucks. What board was it?



MSI G41 775 board. It has been RMAed twice and now its dead AGAIN. I think I will trash it.


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm a fan of msi. I do still have my doubts about getting a dud but thats with every board. Sry to hear bout you luck with them. after 2 times I'd call it quits on it also. Time to make the switch.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with MSIs newer boards. I may have just been lucky though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

I yanked the 775 quad out and installed my 955BE setup so now ALL crunchers are back!

*besides the shit hole MSI board*


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hear ya, any of the remaining 775/AM2/AM2+ boards are usually junk. My ASRock G41M-S3 works alright but like my ASRock Bulldozer setup, the vdroop is ridiculous.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2012)

I as well has had good luck with MSI boards on various builds I've done.  What my buddy had horrible luck with was a Asrock Socket AM3+ board, think the 990X.  He need up trashing it or selling it after a RMA.  Not sure but it just wouldn't work for him.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

I have had a really stupid problem with Msi boards here lately. 

@Brandon can you rma it one time then sell it off? Atleast you will get some money out of it for your trouble. But of course make sure it works fully when you get it back. Also what command did you run in terminal?


@Radical Edward: Isn't Ubuntu cool man. I really like it. I have 1 Cruncher running it and another on the way when my lowpro vid card gets here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @Radical Edward: Isn't Ubuntu cool man. I really like it. I have 1 Cruncher running it and another on the way when my lowpro vid card gets here.



Yeah, I'll have to play with it more when I get home tonight. Got side tracked last night after playing with it for a while.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, also check out the repository, lots of neat software to play with.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2012)

The Celeron Dual Core is being decommissioned tonight; I've found a buyer on Craigslist :/
At least on the upside I'll be building a few more dual cores in a week or two that I'll then crunch on until they're sold.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @Brandon can you rma it one time then sell it off? Atleast you will get some money out of it for your trouble. But of course make sure it works fully when you get it back. Also what command did you run in terminal?



chmod +x 1.sh

^^ As soon as I pressed enter the screen went blank. I doubt it had anything to do with the code but it was just a timing.

I will not RMA this board again I have already spend 24$ in shipping alone. another 12$ I could just buy another 775 board or better.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

True.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Popswala...Just wanted to say thanks for the Teamviwer idea. Free software saved me from buying a KVM switch!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

Installed a KVM switch on mine today! Looks so good


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey Popswala...Just wanted to say thanks for the Teamviwer idea. Free software saved me from buying a KVM switch!!



your wc man. I can't take all the credit. Jr lead me to teamviewer. Its a great program for us crunchers.



brandonwh64 said:


> Installed a KVM switch on mine today! Looks so good
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/IMAG0018.jpg



I have a radio very similar to that one. Don't think Mine has the lights on the cd door but everything else is the same. Glad to hear that kvm is working out for ya. I need to get one eventually for system builds. It'll be much easier till you can get it running and be able to use teamviewer on it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

Just took a couple shots of the new gaming/cruncher with no flash....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

It looks awesome CA. 

Here's a shot of my gaming/cruncher.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 27, 2012)

I join this team with the following cpus

Intel 2860qm-happily running at 2.9ghz
Intel t-9500 at 2.53, older core 2 tech
Intel u-7700 at 1.33ghz, the first of the core 2 cpus
and 
Intel 920xm ES running at stock 2.0ghz

I can not for the life of 920xm ES overclock it. It is running at stock 2.0 and still overheats to 94C, it is attached to an Asus g73jh. I have cleaned and repasted that laptop so many times it's nuts. It takes me 2 hours to open it up and clean it, I hate it. I think that ES cpu was designed to run at super high voltages. If it was a normal processor it can be overclocked to around 3.2-3.4. 

If anyone asks, yes I am a laptop person. All the cpus are laptop processors. 
But I have been running Boinc for over 7 years.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> I join this team with the following cpus
> 
> Intel 2860qm-happily running at 2.9ghz
> Intel t-9500 at 2.53, older core 2 tech
> ...



Nice collection you have there 

I have a bit of laptop parts left in the closet if you're interested (T8100 cpu, misc ram, XPS M1530 partially stripped w/bad mobo, etc..) I'll give away most of the stuff to help out a fellow cruncher 

You can send me a PM if you're interested...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> I join this team with the following cpus
> 
> Intel 2860qm-happily running at 2.9ghz
> Intel t-9500 at 2.53, older core 2 tech
> ...



Welcome yotano! 

Glad to see you're from planet earth like the rest of us! 

United we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Well most of us are from Earth. Not sure about that pops guy  JK 

Yes welcome yotano. Did you have a stock pile of completed work unit's you cached up and turned in today or something? Really nice numbers today.


@Ca what cooler is that your are running on your fx rig? ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-R?  I really like it and must haz one.


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not sure about that pops guy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

popswala said:


>



LOL man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well most of us are from Earth. Not sure about that pops guy  JK
> 
> Yes welcome yotano. Did you have a stock pile of completed work unit's you cached up and turned in today or something? Really nice numbers today.
> 
> ...



You are bang on with the cooler. The CNPS 9900 Max Red LED.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool he be going on my wish list right now for a future purchase.  Thanks man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool he be going on my wish list right now for a future purchase.  Thanks man.



It's a really nice cooler. Check my first post in my build log. I compared it to the Noctua D-12 and sound for sound and aesthetics for aesthetics, Zalman CNPS Max won.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice. I will check it out. I think it will look nice with the bright blue lights in my case and that subtle red glow. It will look like a heart pumping in there.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2012)

Just purchased an i7 875k, Gigabyte P55-UD4P, and Palit GTS450 from Bogmali!  I can't wait to get them and get them up and crunching!

Any suggestions on a cooler that would let me OC them?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just purchased an i7 875k, Gigabyte P55-UD4P, and Palit GTS450 from Bogmali!  I can't wait to get them and get them up and crunching!
> 
> Any suggestions on a cooler that would let me OC them?



Funny you ask....lol.

I recommend the Zalman CNPS 9900 Max. Come in blue and red led. Noctua D11 bla bla bla is just as loud if not louder with it's 2 fans and the noctua hinders ram clearance whereas the design of the Zalman allows for ram heat spreader more than the noctua. plas the base on the Zalman is a mirror finish. Check my project build log for some pics


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Funny you ask....lol.
> 
> I recommend the Zalman CNPS 9900 Max. Come in blue and red led. Noctua D11 bla bla bla is just as loud if not louder with it's 2 fans and the noctua hinders ram clearance whereas the design of the Zalman allows for ram heat spreader more than the noctua. plas the base on the Zalman is a mirror finish. Check my project build log for some pics



That's...umm...rather expensive.  At that price, I'd rather get the Antec Kuhler or Corsair H60....or a Hyper 212 for half that...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's...umm...rather expensive.  At that price, I'd rather get the Antec Kuhler or Corsair H60....or a Hyper 212 for half that...



But if your seriously intent on a good air cooler when overclocking, I've done my homework and the CPNS MAX wins....even over Zalman's CNPS12X. 

40 Dollars more? Worth it? Yup.

and the Blue LED is ot a special price just for you [ION] >>>> ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B 135mm Long life bearing CPU C...


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like the WCG website is down. I have piles of completed work units backing up on all of my rigs waiting to be reported (won't go past "uploading" stage)


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

I just  checked and I have some waiting for upload also.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

same ^^

I like the way the boinc client tells me my internet connection is screwed. :/


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

ditto


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

Time for some moar Coffey then?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like the WCG website is down. I have piles of completed work units backing up on all of my rigs waiting to be reported (won't go past "uploading" stage)



I got em' backing up also.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got em' backing up also.



Well I say "Smurf it!!!"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

That's what I say also.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's...umm...rather expensive.  At that price, I'd rather get the Antec Kuhler or Corsair H60....or a Hyper 212 for half that...



I had the H60 in my second cruncher with the i7 860 at 3.0ghz and it stayed at about 60-63C with all 8 threads going- which is a bit warmer than what I would see with a Megashadow. The 875k is known to run a bit warmer (ESpecially those particular CPUs ), so you might see temps skyrocket if you get too aggressive with the overclock. Might want something a little better to push the i7 decently.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well most of us are from Earth. Not sure about that pops guy  JK
> 
> Yes welcome yotano. Did you have a stock pile of completed work unit's you cached up and turned in today or something? Really nice numbers today.
> 
> ...



Yes, I actually did have lots of work units that where done of my laptop with the 920xm cpu. I have the work buffer set to 10 days, so when I go out of town or something it still gets units done. I power down my entire house with the main breaker so it won't suck up more energy and pay more for wasted power. 

I leave the frig and the out lets on from the laptops to continue to run. And plus I use my phone to tether to get onto the internet, so I don't have internet all the time. I upload all work completed units at one time. 

But I do plan to complete a dual stock 16 core AMD Interlagos folding farm after the summer is over.  I am completing a solar panels on my house right now, so when the summer is out and my folding farm is complete, the sun will run the folding farm for when the sun is out. I will have everything set to an automatic timing system. 

I would love to have an Intel folding farm but they cost too much.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> Yes, I actually did have lots of work units that where done of my laptop with the 920xm cpu. I have the work buffer set to 10 days, so when I go out of town or something it still gets units done. I power down my entire house with the main breaker so it won't suck up more energy and pay more for wasted power.
> 
> I leave the frig and the out lets on from the laptops to continue to run. And plus I use my phone to tether to get onto the internet, so I don't have internet all the time. I upload all work completed units at one time.
> 
> ...


All I can say is Awesome!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 27, 2012)

I really need to start finding a PSU that is able to power a dual or quad stock motherboard.

**where is the best place to start asking for finding these types of PSU. I tired "The egg" but nothing much turns out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> I really need to start finding a PSU that is able to power a dual or quad stock motherboard.
> 
> **where is the best place to start asking for finding these types of PSU. I tired "The egg" but nothing much turns out.



meatloaf here on the forums has a TON of PSU's very nicely priced.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

New build offline right now. I think the SSD is shot gonna need to troubleshoot tonight after work :shadedshu


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 27, 2012)

I know this is off topic but I have tried somewhere else and no luck. 

I am upgrading a p150hm laptop with a mobile AMD 7970m gpu next month. I would like to know if Boinc supports Amd 7000s graphics cards. I also use the graphics card for other Boinc projects.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> I know this is off topic but I have tried somewhere else and no luck.
> 
> I am upgrading a p150hm laptop with a mobile AMD 7970m gpu next month. I would like to know if Boinc supports Amd 7000s graphics cards. I also use the graphics card for other Boinc projects.



BIONC has a GPU beta program but from what I have seen is that you do not get many beta projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I had the H60 in my second cruncher with the i7 860 at 3.0ghz and it stayed at about 60-63C with all 8 threads going- which is a bit warmer than what I would see with a Megashadow. The 875k is known to run a bit warmer (ESpecially those particular CPUs ), so you might see temps skyrocket if you get too aggressive with the overclock. Might want something a little better to push the i7 decently.



In my old build, I had an i7 860 under a Corsair H50 that I ran at 3.8GHz....I don't remember the temps, but I think they were reasonable.  My goal for the 875k would be in the ~3.5-3.8GHz range or so, so it might be wise to invest in a better cooler.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> BIONC has a GPU beta program but from what I have seen is that you do not get many beta projects.



I just saw the gpu beta on this forum the other day and started reading the thread. It seems it's very rare to get a beta project. I will wait until it gets out of beta before using it but I would love it use when when it gets stable and released. In the mean time, the AMD 6990m in my main laptop is doing PrimeGrid. Why waste an idle gpu for nothing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok guys I need some help. Last night when my cruncher finished its projects, they uploaded and then WCG would not download any more projects. Now it says no work available to process? I have checked time and date along with removed and readded the project and still nothing? I tried this on my companys internet and my 4G verizon internet thinking my company blocked it and it does it on both. 

Any ideas?


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 27, 2012)

The WCG servers are a bit wonky currently. Caught a good spot to get some work for the queue, but they seem to have gone down again. :S

Got this trying to update:
"27-06-2012 16:37:11(UTC+2) | World Community Grid | Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> The WCG servers are a bit wonky currently. Caught a good spot to get some work for the queue, but they seem to have gone down again. :S
> 
> Got this trying to update:
> "27-06-2012 16:37:11(UTC+2) | World Community Grid | Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance"



Ok I will wait it out maybe just an outage.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2012)

Yup, my Core 2 Duo has run out of work.....at least the Atom is still going 
Typically outages like this are reasonably short; particularly for 24/7 crunchers this is why I suggest a work buffer of ~3 days.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, my Core 2 Duo has run out of work.....at least the Atom is still going
> Typically outages like this are reasonably short; particularly for 24/7 crunchers this is why I suggest a work buffer of ~3 days.



How do you change the work buffer?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I will wait it out maybe just an outage.



Hey brandon, WCG down. Also to change your work buffer go into the client and click the advance tab then preferences, the setting is under the network usage tab under additional work buffer.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do you change the work buffer?



From BOINC Manager (advanced view): Tools -> Computing preferences -> network usage -> Minimum work buffer (set this to ~2.5 days) & Maximum work buffer (set this to ~3.5 days)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Wcg seems to be back up right now.


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

I went down a star since it won't upload anything yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

You are right! The 530 is back in action


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

I am guessing mine are back running. Won't know till I get home this evening. But they usually do a pretty good job at recovering themselves. Well atleast they did get a small break for a short time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> Yes, I actually did have lots of work units that where done of my laptop with the 920xm cpu. I have the work buffer set to 10 days, so when I go out of town or something it still gets units done. I power down my entire house with the main breaker so it won't suck up more energy and pay more for wasted power.
> 
> I leave the frig and the out lets on from the laptops to continue to run. And plus I use my phone to tether to get onto the internet, so I don't have internet all the time. I upload all work completed units at one time.
> 
> ...



Would love to see that coming into action, keep us posted. 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> New build offline right now. I think the SSD is shot gonna need to troubleshoot tonight after work :shadedshu



Keep us posted man, good luck!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok 3 out of 5 crunchers still have no work to do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok 3 out of 5 crunchers still have no work to do



Maybe give it some time, it might take a few for all to get work.  Only thing I can think of.


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

my rig finally uploaded. Haven't checked others yet but I bet they have also. bout time.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok 3 out of 5 crunchers still have no work to do



Try restarting the rigs- needed to do that with 2 of mine and everthing is fine now (uploading/downloading as necessary)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Try restarting the rigs- needed to do that with 2 of mine and everthing is fine now (uploading/downloading as necessary)



I will do that once I get home. thanks norton!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, the Atom still won't upload.  Bogmali said the parts will arrive tomorrow, which means that I guess I should order some RAM.....suggestions?  I'll get it set up mid next week when I get home.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

Turns out my G.Skill Sniper series RAM went bad. I have swapped my Corsair XMS3 Clasics into my new build and everything is awesome. I might swap the G.skills snipers for Corsair classics. I trust Corsair.

Will be setting up boinc after optimizing my SSD. I re-installed windows for nothing :shadedshu


----------



## popswala (Jun 28, 2012)

Those sweet snipers went bad? That sucks. Mine are running fine as wine

What you gonna do with them by chance?


----------



## popswala (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to wcg being down. I got a hair over 2k pts in today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok norton, I was finally able to install windows on the hard drive but now I am getting this. I think its well on its way to failure


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

popswala said:


> Those sweet snipers went bad? That sucks. Mine are running fine as wine
> 
> What you gonna do with them by chance?



Gonna bring them back for an exchange for some Corsairs.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok norton, I was finally able to install windows on the hard drive but now I am getting this. I think its well on its way to failure
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/fail.png



I can grab a drive from work for you, IDE work?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I can grab a drive from work for you, IDE work?



I will hold out on this one until it just finally quits but if until then I will just hold off but I do appreciate the offer!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 28, 2012)

I already have a package I'm sending you way, so you can't stop me from sending it.


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok norton, I was finally able to install windows on the hard drive but now I am getting this. I think its well on its way to failure
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/fail.png



Did the same for me but kept running- I split it into 2 partitions at one time and got fewer errors and no errors through a USB enclosure (SMART errors don't go thru the USB controller)... like I said you can mess with it if you wanted to but it had an issue.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay update:

New 8 core rig is up and running boinc flawlessly. Will have to wait until I swap out the bad ram to get the 2nd cruncher up and runninng. might take a 3-4 of weeks because I need a new hard drive for it too. Rent and bills need to get paid with next paycheck


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay update:
> 
> New 8 core rig is up and running boinc flawlessly. Will have to wait until I swap out the bad ram to get the 2nd cruncher up and runninng. might take a 3-4 of weeks because I need a new hard drive for it too. Rent and bills need to get paid with next paycheck



Pics?


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay update:
> 
> New 8 core rig is up and running boinc flawlessly. Will have to wait until I swap out the bad ram to get the 2nd cruncher up and runninng. might take a 3-4 of weeks because I need a new hard drive for it too. Rent and bills need to get paid with next paycheck



Damn sucks to hear that man. Would send you one if I had one but I don't have any extra HDD's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I already have a package I'm sending you way, so you can't stop me from sending it.



LOL well if you insist! I will ghost it if it will let me and move to the one you send



Norton said:


> Did the same for me but kept running- I split it into 2 partitions at one time and got fewer errors and no errors through a USB enclosure (SMART errors don't go thru the USB controller)... like I said you can mess with it if you wanted to but it had an issue.



Yea I guess once I get the one from ed I will trash this one.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Pics?



check my project build in my sig Ion.



Norton said:


> Damn sucks to hear that man. Would send you one if I had one but I don't have any extra HDD's



Ya, I'm getting BSOD's now even with my corsair ram. I'll do windows updates and see if that fixes it. Here is a pic of the BSOD (Glad I bought a digicam cuz the dump is so fast with an SSD)

EDIT: This is BIOS set at default. The Ram from UltimateVortex 2 is in ultimatevortex now. The gskills would not allow a boot into windows hence they are toasted.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats alright. I got a few of them myself when I tried to run the windows setup on my new cruncher I am trying to put together tonight. I'm trying a different hdd right now. See how far this gets me.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thats alright. I got a few of them myself when I tried to run the windows setup on my new cruncher I am trying to put together tonight. I'm trying a different hdd right now. See how far this gets me.



Let's keep each other posted. (yes that's a pipe under my monitor )


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2012)

Windows is loading right now and I am keeping my fingers crossed.


Well mine just blue screened again with a tcpip error and it's not even hooked to any thing. Crap. I have jsut about ran out of ideals on this one.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

113 of 116 updates installed. I will try my game after this.

I also read on the interwebz that if you're running an SSD that you should set it to ACHI or something like that in the bios. Apparently very important however not doing it would not cause BSODs I don't think.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 113 of 116 updates installed. I will try my game after this.
> 
> I also read on the interwebz that if you're running an SSD that you should set it to ACHI or something like that in the bios. Apparently very important however not doing it would not cause BSODs I don't think.



Yep, all SSD's and hybrid drives should be set to ACHI in the bios. This could very well be what is causing your blue screens Chaotic. Hate to say this, but you should jump into your bios and set that which will require you to reinstall frigging Windows man. It probably will cure all, or at least most of your blue screens and issues bro.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2012)

I am going to pay around with the new build tomorrow. My other friends are still going strong so it not a rush thing.


----------



## popswala (Jun 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Gonna bring them back for an exchange for some Corsairs.



I was gonna ask for them since they're dead to add to a collection I'd like to start. I wana make a montage on the wall of a bunch of neat parts working or not. I think it'll be neat to have them around the shop. Thats a ways away though when I do eventually get a house and get to have my pc room/shop.

It looks like all our work that got uploaded yesterday counts for today lol. Don't be surprised to see a really high input so far for this day. I did a lil when I noticed my 4th star is back finally lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah Pops hit pie this morning.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 28, 2012)

Back to high heat again. Removed the overclock and put my rig offline for now. How you guys been dealing with the heat other than AC?


----------



## popswala (Jun 28, 2012)

Its not to bad heat wise hear. I have a rig in each rm so it doesn't get to hot in one rm. May be doing some rearranging tho this wkend. Might be putting my main rig in living rm with ac so its not in bedrm anymore making it a lil warm during the day.

Hey mad, where do you guys get the pie info at? I see the pie chart on the team page but I don't see where top 20 list is unless I'm going blind


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, all SSD's and hybrid drives should be set to ACHI in the bios. This could very well be what is causing your blue screens Chaotic. Hate to say this, but you should jump into your bios and set that which will require you to reinstall frigging Windows man. It probably will cure all, or at least most of your blue screens and issues bro.



Well I set the first 4 SATA ports to ACHI now and that wasn't the problem. 

The problem was a bad Intel LAN driver and it's now  fixed. I followed these instructions:

http://www.smartestcomputing.us.com...tcpipsys-bsod/page__view__findpost__p__164075

EDIT: I did everything that caused the BSOD before the fix and it has not happened at all. Did a fresh install of WCG Boinc and now all is running fine. Going to replace the failed ram and pick up a spinner for my other cruncher. Everything should be full tilt again tonight. 


EDIT x2: So I got THIS HDD (good score at that price) and THESE RAM sticks for the new build and put the COrsair XMS Classics back in ULTIMATEVORTEX. Everything is working like a charm now. SSD is optimized both crunchers crunching away.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2012)

popswala said:


> Its not to bad heat wise hear. I have a rig in each rm so it doesn't get to hot in one rm. May be doing some rearranging tho this wkend. Might be putting my main rig in living rm with ac so its not in bedrm anymore making it a lil warm during the day.
> 
> Hey mad, where do you guys get the pie info at? I see the pie chart on the team page but I don't see where top 20 list is unless I'm going blind



Hey pops we get it HERE


@CA glad you got your probs. sorted out.


----------



## popswala (Jun 28, 2012)

lol, I see what you did there. You just snip the top 20 and forget about everyone else lol jk.

Not to bad. Almost pie today. I sure could go for some with my hott coffee lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2012)

WCG Announces that over 1 Billion WUs have been returned!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 29, 2012)

Keep on keeping on brothers!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hell yeah, gotta do something useful with all this hardware I keep buying.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hell yeah, gotta do something useful with all this hardware I keep buying.



and it looks like we are!


----------



## Bow (Jun 29, 2012)

I wish I could build another cruncher.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 29, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hell yeah, gotta do something useful with all this hardware I keep buying.





Okay so both Crunchers are up and running  My overclock is back on Ultimatevortex and Ultimatevortex2 has a mild overclock at stock voltages. 

Everything is running great now, no BSODs; all drives in correct place. Everything is running smooth. 

I had to give up overtime at work to get all this going  which is kind of paradoxical because I spent so much money putting it all together! 

I'll do overtime next week....60 Hours and that means I'm not at home gaming so more time for Ultimatevortex2 to keep crunching which means spot # 16 will be mine popswala!


----------



## popswala (Jun 29, 2012)

I like how you just had to throw that in there right at the end. Give me time and I'll have a few bigger rigs coming online and I won't need that spot any more. I'll get a higher one


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 29, 2012)

popswala said:


> I like how you just had to throw that in there right at the end. Give me time and I'll have a few bigger rigs coming online and I won't need that spot any more. I'll get a higher one


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats alright I'll just spilt my crunchers into 2 teams of 3 rigs, and knock both of you 2 out of the top 20. LOL


----------



## KieX (Jun 29, 2012)

Just had the toughest work weeks of my life. Feels like my soul was sapped out of me! But I'm free again, (for the time being)!

Good to see [Ion] around here again, hope it's a lengthy stay 

My crippled Xeons are back online, and added my 2700K although at lower clocks. Hopefully be somewhere in the the 28-30k region again. Worked hard enough I feel I deserve another 3930K, but that's a damn expensive reward


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> I feel I deserve another 3930K



I'm sure that you deserve it 

I had the "option" of getting some nice hardware or a new car for the wife. HW lost this time.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 29, 2012)

On vacation away from my cruncher, and didn't feel like letting in run so long unattended, so won't be crunching for a while. :S


----------



## KieX (Jun 29, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> On vacation away from my cruncher, and didn't feel like letting in run so long unattended, so won't be crunching for a while. :S



Know the feeling. If you do want to leave it crunching get something like TeamViewer so you can control it remotely and have something like RealTemp to shut it down if it goes over a certain temp.

Anyway, enjoy the holidays


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Just had the toughest work weeks of my life. Feels like my soul was sapped out of me! But I'm free again, (for the time being)!
> 
> Good to see [Ion] around here again, hope it's a lengthy stay
> 
> My crippled Xeons are back online, and added my 2700K although at lower clocks. Hopefully be somewhere in the the 28-30k region again. Worked hard enough I feel I deserve another 3930K, but that's a damn expensive reward


Thanks for the welcome!  I probably won't be on a lot (I have college starting in August), but I intend to be crunching at a higher rate (I'm building an i7 next week and maybe another i7 or a FX later in the year).

What's crippled about the Xeons?


agent00skid said:


> On vacation away from my cruncher, and didn't feel like letting in run so long unattended, so won't be crunching for a while. :S


Enjoy the trip!


KieX said:


> Know the feeling. If you do want to leave it crunching get something like TeamViewer so you can control it remotely and have something like RealTemp to shut it down if it goes over a certain temp.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy the holidays



TeamViewer is great.  I love using that to monitor systems (particularly when I have several going but only one keyboard/monitor/mouse)...although I still shut down my systems when I'm gone because of electricity use.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure I can use from teamviewer outside my crunchers network. :S


----------



## KieX (Jun 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  I probably won't be on a lot (I have college starting in August), but I intend to be crunching at a higher rate (I'm building an i7 next week and maybe another i7 or a FX later in the year).
> 
> What's crippled about the Xeons?
> 
> ...



Good to hear you're ramping up but you may have seen how much harder it is to get pie these days! Some serious crunching goes on in TPU 

The IMC on one of the Xeons died. Then had trouble running the two Xeons stock. Stress tested for a few days after some tweaks and seems I finally got it stable. 24threads, but at just 2.2GHz; although that's infinitely better than 0 threads crunching on that machine.

Kinda reminds me of the philosophy I had associated with your username "If [Ion] can get a toaster to crunch, he will" 



agent00skid said:


> Not sure I can use from teamviewer outside my crunchers network. :S



Try it out and find out. At worst it won't work and at best you'll be checking on your computer from every internet terminal you find abroad


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 29, 2012)

My cruncher is currently 100 km away... A bit hard to try anything on it. ;(

Realized a bit too late that I would be going away from it. :S


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you think that a temperature of 70°c is acceptable for a laptop running boinc?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 30, 2012)

My i7 860 sold today so I'm down to the 2600k only for now. Have some parts I will use to rebuild a second cruncher with in the fall or so.



agent00skid said:


> Do you think that a temperature of 70°c is acceptable for a laptop running boinc?



What CPU? I've run Intel CPUs into the low 70s, but eventually you should get a cooling pad or something.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 30, 2012)

The one in my specs(Acer 5551g).


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2012)

KieX said:


> Good to hear you're ramping up but you may have seen how much harder it is to get pie these days! Some serious crunching goes on in TPU
> 
> The IMC on one of the Xeons died. Then had trouble running the two Xeons stock. Stress tested for a few days after some tweaks and seems I finally got it stable. 24threads, but at just 2.2GHz; although that's infinitely better than 0 threads crunching on that machine.
> 
> ...


24 threads (I assume 2x 6c/12t CPUs?) is still phenomenal.  Even at a low clock speed.  

Crunching on a toaster would be impractical; their power draw is ~1kw 
That being said, once I don't have to worry about the power bill, basically my only concern will be space, so I could even see setting up some Pentium Ds to run WCG...I can get a Pentium D system for less than $30, so it could be worthwhile.  I just have to hope the fan noise doesn't bother my roommate 


agent00skid said:


> Do you think that a temperature of 70°c is acceptable for a laptop running boinc?


That's probably fine, my C2DM crunches in the low 70s and the Atom is in the uper 60s.


theonedub said:


> My i7 860 sold today so I'm down to the 2600k only for now. Have some parts I will use to rebuild a second cruncher with in the fall or so.


How much did the 860 sell for?
Any idea what this new cruncher will be?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

I need moars cores. Haz a nice ring doesn't it.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 30, 2012)

Might be finding a boinc fix by letting my laptop crunch. 

The noise might make it fail, but I'll see what the other people in the house say.


----------



## popswala (Jun 30, 2012)

got a quick question. When I first started crunchin on wifes lappy. Its a 4c/8t cpu. it was using all the threads. I just checked it and now its only running 4threads. Any way to get crunching on the other threads? the cpu is a i7 720QM 1.60GHz running at 1729MHz. lol I guess crunching up it a tiny tad.


----------



## baggpipes (Jun 30, 2012)

joined


----------



## theonedub (Jun 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How much did the 860 sell for?
> Any idea what this new cruncher will be?



The entire computer went for just north of $500, but the majority of that is going straight to paying off my dog's vet fees I've been charging over the last 60 days. 

As far as the next cruncher- no solid plans yet. I have an ASUS 1155 p67 motherboard, an ASUS GTX 460 768MB, and a Corsair H60 laying around so I might consider building another i7. On the other hand, the market is getting saturated with 3930K CPUs so I might try to liquidate (again) and finally move over to a single x79 6 core setup like I wanted to do last month.



agent00skid said:


> The one in my specs(Acer 5551g).



I'd put a cooling pad on that thing or limit the CPU resources for that particular CPU.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK I'm online and crunching.... 1,000,000 points (someday)



Throwing in a little blast from the past this morning...

A post from when I joined up on 2/19/2012 with only a PII 720BE crunching for the Team 

P.S> that 720BE is still crunching but it's in jstn7477's farm now


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> got a quick question. When I first started crunchin on wifes lappy. Its a 4c/8t cpu. it was using all the threads. I just checked it and now its only running 4threads. Any way to get crunching on the other threads? the cpu is a i7 720QM 1.60GHz running at 1729MHz. lol I guess crunching up it a tiny tad.


A couple ideas:

Is Hyperthreading enabled (Check CPU-Z to verify)
How many CPUs have you said BOINC can use (you can change this under Computing Preferences)
How hot is the CPU getting?  If it's quite hot, you might just want to stay with 4 at a time



baggpipes said:


> joined


Welcome aboard! 


theonedub said:


> The entire computer went for just north of $500, but the majority of that is going straight to paying off my dog's vet fees I've been charging over the last 60 days.
> 
> As far as the next cruncher- no solid plans yet. I have an ASUS 1155 p67 motherboard, an ASUS GTX 460 768MB, and a Corsair H60 laying around so I might consider building another i7. On the other hand, the market is getting saturated with 3930K CPUs so I might try to liquidate (again) and finally move over to a single x79 6 core setup like I wanted to do last month.


If you do decide to sell, I'd probably be game for buying some/all of that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome bagpipes!!!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 30, 2012)

So my laptop is 65-66°c while crunching. It does have a cooling pad, it's locked to pstate 2 and up(1500, 1200 and 800MHz) and undervolted.

And welcome baggpipes.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

Does anyone else have a problem with the WCG server?


----------



## popswala (Jun 30, 2012)

baggpipes said:


> joined



Welcome to TPU's Boinc


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the WCG server?



I can access the site fine and I just submitted/fetched some WUs


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the WCG server?



All seems OK here. My points are running lower than normal but communication with the server is fine.

What kind of problem are you having?

*EDIT*
and Welcome to the Team baggpipes!!!


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> What kind of problem are you having?



I have 12-hours HTTP internal server error:shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I have 12-hours HTTP internal server error:shadedshu



Some folks are reporting something similar on the WCG forums:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33385


*EDIT- seems like they are attempting to resolve the problem but it may take a little while *


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, Norton. I am  going to forum.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 30, 2012)

So everything is running smoothly now on both crunchers. got a nice overclock back on ultimatevortex1:






And ultimatevortex2 seems happy with the corsair vengeance sticks running them without a hitch @ 1866Mhz!


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

How is that FX-8150 doing for daily tasks, gaming, and etc...?

Have you run it long enough to to give it a +1 or a -1?

All of my FX's are running great- very happy with their performance so far


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

How could you get 2250 MHz NB??? That is awesome!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So everything is running smoothly now on both crunchers. got a nice overclock back on ultimatevortex1:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120630/Capture.jpg
> 
> And ultimatevortex2 seems happy with the corsair vengeance sticks running them without a hitch @ 1866Mhz!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120630/Capture.png



Glad your build is working smoothly man 

Mine hit the crapper. Board is getting sent off to RMA monday. so the build is put off for atleast 2 to 3 weeks.  I been having some bad luck here lately with builds. I think i'll fix my juju tonight with a build from the past.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> How is that FX-8150 doing for daily tasks, gaming, and etc...?
> 
> Have you run it long enough to to give it a +1 or a -1?
> 
> ...



It's a happy chip for sure. +1. However, the CHIVE bios is limited (flash to the beta 3027 to accept the 8150) I have to rely on load line calibration to increase voltage. There is no manual adjustment option.



Daimus said:


> How could you get 2250 MHz NB??? That is awesome!



All I did was keep increase the bus. and lowering the multi. I could probably push the NB higher but I'll let it sit where it's at for now. I'm sure I could also get to 4.4-4.5Ghz but again. I'll just leave it be happy where it's at


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's a happy chip for sure.  1. However, the CHIVE bios is limited (flash to the beta 3027 to accept the 8150) I have to rely on load line calibration to increase voltage. There is no manual adjustment option.



Read what I wrote about the 3027 BIOS. We have the same mother boards.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784&page=656


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

I am still have no connection to WCG server. My crunchers have 200 completed tasks, but no one is accepted/validated.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I am still have no connection to WCG server. My crunchers have 200 completed tasks, but no one is accepted/validated.



That sucks 

Is it still coming up as an issue with WCG servers? One of the posts in that link I sent states that WCG tries to clear these issues up within 24 hours.

On the positive side, your points are going to be massive when they get reported!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not having any issues right now.


----------



## baggpipes (Jul 1, 2012)

You guys are so right these FX chips are crunching beasts... Wish i got the 8150 now... 8 core crunchy goodness...

EDIT: many thanks for all the welcomes....


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Team- sorry I'm going to have to back my rigs down and give up my piece of Pie for a little while  the heat is just too much.

I will continue to run at least 2 rigs to maintain 8-10k ppd output and still need to figure out how to get the other 2 rigs plus at least 1-2 more rigs back in operation as soon as possible.

Will let you know if there are any updates ASAP 

Thx


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

Dam sorry to hear man.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

baggpipes said:


> You guys are so right these FX chips are crunching beasts... Wish i got the 8150 now... 8 core crunchy goodness...
> 
> EDIT: many thanks for all the welcomes....



Yep they are awesome "work" chips  Which FX are you running?




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Dam sorry to hear man.



Thanks Bud- If I was a water cooling junkie all of my rigs would have been piped into an outside radiator and still running  I'm just losing the PC heat vs AC battle atm


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 1, 2012)

Any of you have suggestions for giving a laptop a good cleaning?

Edit: And just realized I might be a bit lazy asking you. The internet probably have good guidance about that. :S Still want your opinions of course.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Any of you have suggestions for giving a laptop a good cleaning?



How dirty is it? Most of mine get the canned air treatment through their heatsinks, vents, and fans. Then I clean the outside, keyboard, and screen with disposal electronic wipes.

Haven't had a problem with them yet using these methods


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 1, 2012)

Air compressor for vents and crevices, eyeglass cleaner + microfiber cloth for screens if necessary. Take a paper clip and stop the fans from spinning if you can, while cleaning the vents. If your air compressor has a pressure regulator, try it on something low like 30 PSI first so you don't end up raping your laptop. 

Canned difluoroethane works alright too, but you have to use it frequently before a thick layer of dust builds as they are weak. I personally hate them because the bittering agent they use in those cans to prevent angsty teenagers from getting high off it or instantly killing themselves gives me headaches, dizziness, etc.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 1, 2012)

About 2 years of faithful service, and never a cleaning. :S

Might have access to a small compressor, but read that there might be problems with water with them, think it's a big problem?


----------



## baggpipes (Jul 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yep they are awesome "work" chips  Which FX are you running?



Im working with the 4100 right now... Always liked AMD but got caught up in all the bulldozer fail hype and got the 4100 thinking piledriver i might go 8 core.... The 4100 gets me exactly 150 points per hour... What does the 8150 do per hour??


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

baggpipes said:


> Im working with the 4100 right now... Always liked AMD but got caught up in all the bulldozer fail hype and got the 4100 thinking piledriver i might go 8 core.... The 4100 gets me exactly 150 points per hour... What does the 8150 do per hour??



The 8150 can do 4-5,000 ppd or higher depending on how high you set the clocks on it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey Team- sorry I'm going to have to back my rigs down and give up my piece of Pie for a little while  the heat is just too much.
> 
> I will continue to run at least 2 rigs to maintain 8-10k ppd output and still need to figure out how to get the other 2 rigs plus at least 1-2 more rigs back in operation as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


I feel ya, the heat is wicked.  Are you going to drop down to the FX-6200 & FX-8150 for now?
Any chance you can spread things out (put computers in different rooms) to manage the heat?

What are you planning on for the new rigs?  More FXs?


Norton said:


> The 8150 can do 4-5,000 ppd or higher depending on how high you set the clocks on it


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I feel ya, the heat is wicked.  Are you going to drop down to the FX-6200 & FX-8150 for now?
> Any chance you can spread things out (put computers in different rooms) to manage the heat?
> 
> What are you planning on for the new rigs?  More FXs?



  I will be running the 6100 and the 6200 as they run the coolest (36-38C @100%) but will plan on some part-time crunching for my main rig (8150) and the other rig (1045T) for evenings or when it gets a little cooler.
  I can't really put them in different rooms because they increase the load on the AC to cool the house as well as the electrical load. Am still looking at moving 2 rigs to other locations but one of locations gets too hot in this weather, was 98F in there on Friday 

As far as new rigs... until I find something better, all of my new rigs will be FX 6 or 8 cores with Biostar A880GZ mobo's (cheap but effective little boards )


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Read what I wrote about the 3027 BIOS. We have the same mother boards.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784&page=656



Sorry I missed that daimus. 

I never checked the cores for throttling when running the bus speed at stock. But I would never run it at stock anyway because I overclock my RAM. But yes there is very limited settings for full overclocking on this chip. As i said, I must rely on LLC to set the voltages.

If you set the LLC to 0% you can get an overclock at about 1.24V 4.3Ghz But I'm not certain that is stable. I will play with some setting a little more in a couple weeks.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sorry I missed that daimus.
> 
> I never checked the cores for throttling when running the bus speed at stock. But I would never run it at stock anyway because I overclock my RAM. But yes there is very limited settings for full overclocking on this chip. As i said, I must rely on LLC to set the voltages.
> 
> If you set the LLC to 0% you can get an overclock at about 1.24V 4.3Ghz But I'm not certain that is stable. I will play with some setting a little more in a couple weeks.



My LLC was set on full calibration. And it did not save the frequency under full load. It's good that you bumped up the bus frequency because of memory, I do too. But the 215 and 275 also give throttling.

P.S. I have no button "thanks".


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> My LLC was set on full calibration. And it did not save the frequency under full load. It's good that you bumped up the bus frequency because of memory, I do too. But the 215 and 275 also give throttling.
> 
> P.S. I have no button "thanks".



Actually I reduced the LLC to 50% now and temps are better!

Your "thanks" will be back soon. You probably passed your quota for the day, you can only thank so many times.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Actually I reduced the LLC to 50% now and temps are better!




I'll try, maybe it will reduce my energy bills.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone have problems with electricity? I heard that on the East Coast of the U.S. electric power are disabled because of bad weather.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Does anyone have problems with electricity? I heard that on the East Coast of the U.S. electric power are disabled because of bad weather.



   As I understand it, a few areas near Washington DC/Maryland were hit with very strong downdraft thunderstorms which caused severe wind damage and widespread power outages- will likely take a week or so to clean up the damage and get everyone their power back in the area.

   We had a similar experience where I live last year and lost power for 4-5 days.

 I'm not sure if any of our team members are in that area....


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> As I understand it, a few areas near Washington DC/Maryland were hit with very strong downdraft thunderstorms which caused severe wind damage and widespread power outages- will likely take a week or so to clean up the damage and get everyone their power back in the area.
> 
> We had a similar experience where I live last year and lost power for 4-5 days.
> 
> I'm not sure if any of our team members are in that area....



"Some three million people have been left without power after violent storms hit the region around the US capital, Washington DC.
The storms swept from the Midwest states to the region around Washington, packing winds of up to 80mph (130 km/h).
The power outages left many sweltering without air conditioning amid a record-breaking heatwave.
At least 12 deaths have been linked to the storm, officials say.
The heatwave has seen all-time records smashed with temperatures of 104F (40C) in DC."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18656648

I hope that our people are not here.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 1, 2012)

Not me, luckily. I survived the 5 day tropical storm unscathed, even with water blowing into the building through the area between the foundation/steel walls and almost flooding out my running computers on the floor (they were saved by the plastic feet on the bottom of the cases). It wasn't as bad as it sounds, but there were puddles of water on the floor surrounding the computers. At least I moved from power strips to wall taps for power, otherwise I would have had some serious electrical problems with power strips being flooded on the floor.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

I am still have no connection to WCG server. So my numbers will be reduced.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

Actually a tornando from that storm hit down about 10 miles from my house. Alot of towns around me have no power and they say it might be a couple days before it is totally restored. We where lucky and the storm just grazed by us. We have the the mountain that my house is built on the back of and the trees that are around us to thank. There where tress down all around us on the main roads out of here. We just had a few small branches littering the yard. We went out to dinner with the kids Friday and got home between 8 and 9pm. We where unloading the van and just got the last bag in the house when hell broke loose. The wind was really bad. Tress where almost laying side ways. I would have hated to get the full force of it. Some of my wife's friends came over for showers and such since we are one of the few lucky ones to still have power. 



Here's a clip from the town we live just outside of, actually only about 5 miles away. 


And this story


Here tells a wider story.





Daimus said:


> "Some three million people have been left without power after violent storms hit the region around the US capital, Washington DC.
> The storms swept from the Midwest states to the region around Washington, packing winds of up to 80mph (130 km/h).
> The power outages left many sweltering without air conditioning amid a record-breaking heatwave.
> At least 12 deaths have been linked to the storm, officials say.
> ...


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> tornando



If Mad_Shot is reporting this, ther is thrue. 
Seriosly, we have no people to fight the tornado, have you any?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't think anyone can fight a tornado.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't think anyone can fight a tornado.



You're a smart guy. I read your posts every day. Why do you think that people can not beat the storm?
We can spray the liquid silver, 20 miles away. We can pour out cement.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

About the only way to beat a storm like that one would be to run away from  it. I on the other hand was in my backyard watching the trees blow around.  The actual bad part of the storm only lasted 5 to 10 minutes. Then we had some rain and it was gone. The whole thing lasted maybe an hour if that.

I did yesterday ride over to C'ville and make sure my cars that aren't here where okay and the building they are in was good. No power there so tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

I must say thank you and other people understand my pidgin English.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well guys I had to turn crunchers off last night due to kicking the breaker a couple of times. They are back up now


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Brandon, you have the 5th star? Thats awesome!
I have not seen before.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Brandon, you have the 5th star? Thats awesome!
> I have not seen before.



LOL really now? then why do you have 5 stars? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL really now? then why do you have 5 stars? HAHAHAHA



Really now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

He hasn't seen "your" 5th star.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 1, 2012)

Happy C day.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt translated what I wanted to say.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Happy C day.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120701/thumbnail.jpg



Oh No! 

Happy B day! Mine 

@Daimus- translation wasn't necessary


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> ThE_MaD_ShOt translated what I wanted to say.



Most of us understand you man  Brandon well he is a little off. 



Also have a happy B Day Norton.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Oh No!
> 
> Happy B day! Mine



Hapyy B day Norton.  I would ask but if you are like me it just don't matter they are all too young.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Hapyy B day Norton.  I would ask but if you are like me it just don't matter they are all too young.



Hints...

Younger than stinger, older than brandon... got my drivers license in 1984


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 1, 2012)

Damn Mad_Shot!!!! Glad your okay bro.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> got my drivers license in 1984



So you were born in (hidden), as I am?


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So you were born in (hidden), as I am?



close (hidden).... your stats say you're (hidden)?

fixed


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Stinger. It's all good here. 


I'm older then Brandon. Younger then Stinger and Daimus, and barely younger then Norton.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> close 1968.... your stats say you're 36?



Sorry, Norton.
I can cheat. My Minister saying anything about my personal is denied. Brandon and Poswala undestend me.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Sorry, Norton.
> I can cheat. My Minister saying anything about my personal is denied. Brandon and Poswala undestend me.



In any case... seems like the older I get the number of things that hurt grows ever larger


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Sorry,



I thenk i lik you


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> In any case... seems like the older I get the number of things that hurt grows ever larger



You may be my age but can you dig 8ft down and put the power and tell lines back.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> You may be my age but can you dig 8ft down and put the power and tell lines back.



If I dug 8 ft down I'm afraid someone will put the dirt back before I got back out


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 2, 2012)

So I'm going to give it a whirl overnight at these settings. See if she likes it. If so, I'll try for 4.5 Ghz tomorrow night.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2012)

Impressive...how did your CPU get down to 16C?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok guys breaker kicked off twice more yesterday so now crunchers are off until I fix the situation. My house was built in 1952 and back then not many people had electronics in their houses so there is only 4 120V circuits in the house along with 3 240V Circuits. I am going to have to run a new line and put all crunchers on it I am think which may take me until this weekend.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys breaker kicked off twice more yesterday so now crunchers are off until I fix the situation. My house was built in 1952 and back then not many people had electronics in their houses so there is only 4 120V circuits in the house along with 3 240V Circuits. I am going to have to run a new line and put all crunchers on it I am think which may take me until this weekend.



Better to have them off for a bit now than to have repeated issues later 

Are you going to relocate them to their own room?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Better to have them off for a bit now than to have repeated issues later
> 
> Are you going to relocate them to their own room?



Nope just their own circuit.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Impressive...how did your CPU get down to 16C?



I have air conditioning in my bedroom so at idle the cores drop to 16C and when I woke up this morning under full load they were all sitting happy at 40C 

So I've set off to work for 12 hours today leaving it at those settings. Should put out some impressive numbers. I'll be doing 12 hours tomorrow as well so both crunchers will be going 48hours straight.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you people think I can get any significant decrease in temperature in my laptop by decreasing it's NB voltage?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 2, 2012)

No, but try. At worst you will BSOD it. Since your CPU does not have turbo the best option is to take the back panel off and put a fan there. The resulting lower temperature will not increase speed and hence stay low. My i2720QM which will step up if temperature is "low" now run at 73 C with a big fan on (2,2 MHz up to 2,6 MHz)


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 2, 2012)

My laptop is still in active service, so can just strip it for efficiency. 

Do you have any other ideas for cooler operation?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2012)

Any idea how much that'll run you Brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any idea how much that'll run you Brandon?



Some wire and a outlet, may like 20$ I think. Its just the time to get in the roof and run it down the wall is the issue.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys breaker kicked off twice more yesterday so now crunchers are off until I fix the situation. My house was built in 1952 and back then not many people had electronics in their houses so there is only 4 120V circuits in the house along with 3 240V Circuits. I am going to have to run a new line and put all crunchers on it I am think which may take me until this weekend.



How many amps is the breaker on the 120v circuit your crunchers are on? If the wire size/wire gauge is OK you can upsize that one breaker 5-10amps without an issue (i.e. from 20-30 amps on the breaker)

Probably have it done in 10 minutes for under $40


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Some wire and a outlet, may like 20$ I think. Its just the time to get in the roof and run it down the wall is the issue.



Not too bad then, except for the part where you have to get on the roof.  But not too bad, just curious.  I may need to do this one day.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> How many amps is the breaker on the 120v circuit your crunchers are on? If the wire size/wire gauge is OK you can upsize that one breaker 5-10amps without an issue (i.e. from 20-30 amps on the breaker)
> 
> Probably have it done in 10 minutes for under $40



Running 20 amp breaker BUT I don't know if it would trust a 30 amp on this two wire setup. you gotta remember the wireing is from 1950's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2012)

I am going to do the same thing. We are planning on building a 2 room addition on this fall when it cools down. I am going to take the smaller bedroom as my Computer room/crunching lab. I am going to run 2 extra lines in there for the computers and a window a/c. Screw heat I am going to shut the vent off. The crunchers should be able to heat the room up nicely in the winter.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Running 20 amp breaker BUT I don't know if it would trust a 30 amp on this two wire setup. you gotta remember the wireing is from 1950's



It's all about the gauge! If the gauge of the wire in the wall can carry a 30amp circuit you are all set. 

Remember copper was cheaper in the 50's so there is a real good chance that the wire in the walls is fine...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know about you'll but the wiring in my place sucks.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the same problem here. Someone spiced the entertainment area in the living room off our bedroom circuit. So I'm leery of building another cruncher. But now that I have a C2Q chip, case, PSU, and HDD just sitting around.....


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't know about you'll but the wiring in my place sucks.



Actually this goes for you and for brandon...check the breakers you're having issues with. If the switch itself has a bit too much wiggle in it or if you see anything resembling soot in or around it then the breaker is bad or just weak. A new breaker of the same size and style may restore the circuit back to "normal"

Check the math too (Power=current x voltage or current=power/voltage) meaning a 20amp circuit at 120volts can carry 2,400 watts (I use 80% as a safety factor so 2400x0.8= 1,920 watts)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's true, but I would be careful if the wiring is 60 years old as the insulation (especially cloth insulation) could be in bad shape.

The general rule of thumb for wire gauges is 14 ga. is used on 15 amp circuit breaker; 12 ga. is used on 20 amp circuit breaker; 10 ga. is used on 30 amp circuit breaker.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The general rule of thumb for wire gauges is 14 ga. is used on 15 amp circuit breaker; 12 ga. is used on 20 amp circuit breaker; 10 ga. is used on 30 amp circuit breaker.



 That is correct! I wouldn't trust 50's wiring with a 30 amp breaker. 20 amp max as it is at best 12 gauge wire and most likely it is 14 gauge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Actually this goes for you and for brandon...check the breakers you're having issues with. If the switch itself has a bit too much wiggle in it or if you see anything resembling soot in or around it then the breaker is bad or just weak. A new breaker of the same size and style may restore the circuit back to "normal"
> 
> Check the math too (Power=current x voltage or current=power/voltage) meaning a 20amp circuit at 120volts can carry 2,400 watts (I use 80% as a safety factor so 2400x0.8= 1,920 watts)



I haven't had any problems with my place, but looking at some switches the other day that I had to replace, wiring looks like shit.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2012)

A teaser of my new build coming for you guys within 12 hours


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> A teaser of my new build coming for you guys within 12 hours



Sweet, can't wait.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2012)

@[Ion]
You mustn't tease like that! **Jedi mind trick**You shall tell us what you got planned.



Norton said:


> If I dug 8 ft down I'm afraid someone will put the dirt back before I got back out



**grabs the shovel** Ok Norton, look to your left a little, the line is right there!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> A teaser of my new build coming for you guys within 12 hours



A Teaser implies a hint or a clue of some sort..... let us have one


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, the board won't POST with the PSU I have (It's a 330w Antec one--so old it has a 20-pin main connector and no PCIe, so I can't give any more updates until I purchase a new PSU [buying a PSU, case, and HDD on Friday]).  I'll get a new heatsink of some sorts so I can OC before too long.


----------



## popswala (Jul 3, 2012)

nice setup you got there. How much you score that 875k for? I always wanted one. meatloaf has psu's on here. still a bunch left.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> nice setup you got there. How much you score that 875k for? I always wanted one. meatloaf has psu's on here. still a bunch left.



$200 shipped for the P55-UD4P, 875k, and Palit GTS450.  

I'm going to buy a PSU locally, I can get a newer Antec 650w for ~$10-15, which is a pretty good deal IMO.  I'll also pick up a case (I don't have any idea what one yet) and a ~500GB HDD...total cost for everything else I need should come to about $60


----------



## popswala (Jul 3, 2012)

the psu is 10-15? where? I might have you get me one one day and I'll give you a lil extra. I can really use a few of them.

Thats a good deal on all that. Esp knowing the cpu goes for almost that much alone.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice start to a good crunching rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 4, 2012)

That is a good rig you have there!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> the psu is 10-15? where? I might have you get me one one day and I'll give you a lil extra. I can really use a few of them.
> 
> Thats a good deal on all that. Esp knowing the cpu goes for almost that much alone.


Sorry, I don't think I could do that.  They're from a local nonprofit I volunteer at, and supply is extremely limited 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice start to a good crunching rig.





brandonwh64 said:


> That is a good rig you have there!



Thanks guys!  Now if only I could get it to POST and have some fun


----------



## theonedub (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks good Ion  When you get it up and running keep us updated with how far you can get that 875k to run. 

If I can't sell my i5 2400 and P8P67 motherboard, I will likely be rebuilding my secondary cruncher later this month.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice deal you got there ION


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2012)

For now it will be stock-ish (probably not much more than 3GHz since I'm using a stock 2600k cooler); once I get something better (perhaps a H80) my goal is upper-3GHz range.  My 860 did 3.8 on a H50, so even with this ESpecially hot chip I should still be able to do about the same on a better cooler.

EDIT:




I briefly borrowed the PSU out of the family computer (a Corsair VX450) and confirmed that the CPU, mobo, and RAM all appear to work.  Still, it will be sitting in its box until Friday when I can buy a HDD, PSU, and case, but here we are!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th to everyone that Celebrates it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 4, 2012)

I was going to do some cable management today....but I'm drinking beer. Oh well...I'll get it done sometime when I'm not working 60hours a week.


----------



## Bow (Jul 4, 2012)

Woooohoooooo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Happy 4th to everyone that Celebrates it.



Indeed, happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 4, 2012)

Of course, on the ONE day I don't have to work, all my rigs go down at work (or, at the least, the modem and router are out again). Couldn't choose another more convenient day, I guess.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> For now it will be stock-ish (probably not much more than 3GHz since I'm using a stock 2600k cooler); once I get something better (perhaps a H80) my goal is upper-3GHz range.  My 860 did 3.8 on a H50, so even with this Especially hot chip I should still be able to do about the same on a better cooler.



This is what I replaced that combo with:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 5, 2012)

Bog, is that one of the CM fans you bought from me in that case?

Edit- Nvm most likely a stock lian li.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 5, 2012)

bogmali said:


> This is what I replaced that combo with:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120704/IMG_1316.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120704/IMG_1317.jpg



Very, very nice 

I have a good lead on a 3930k to replace my 2600k- hoping it pans out.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 5, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Bog, is that one of the CM fans you bought from me in that case?
> 
> Edit- Nvm most likely a stock lian li.



That one is in another case


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a snazzy rig Bogmali; what sort of PPD does it do for WCG?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

I would say 5-7K a day at around 4.3ghz


----------



## bogmali (Jul 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a snazzy rig Bogmali; what sort of PPD does it do for WCG?



She's still a virgin when it comes to DC 

Will have to get some numbers once I lock in a stable and good OC (shooting for 4.2).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 5, 2012)

You ever sell that Q66 combo, bog? Anywho, looking nice and cant wait to see the numbers you pull with it.

@[Ion]
If you need assistance in clocking that chip just ask bogmali, me, brandon, or barbaricsoul. We can get you rolling in some numbers dude.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You ever sell that Q66 combo, bog?



Still have it, will post it on my thread once I move the 2 GTX460's that are folding on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2012)

For a while now I've been trying to figure out what is causing my 2600K to BSOD at anything over stock.  This started happening with the new RAM I got (see system specs) a few months ago.  Anyhow, it will be down a day or two while I try to figure out what it is.  Running memtest overnight to see what it tells me.  Figured it's the easiest thing to get out of the way first.  Will keep you'll posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You ever sell that Q66 combo, bog? Anywho, looking nice and cant wait to see the numbers you pull with it.
> 
> @[Ion]
> If you need assistance in clocking that chip just ask bogmali, me, brandon, or barbaricsoul. We can get you rolling in some numbers dude.



If I need help, I won't hesitate to ask.  Obviously no OCing on the stock cooler, but I should get that fixed pretty soon now 


Chicken Patty said:


> For a while now I've been trying to figure out what is causing my 2600K to BSOD at anything over stock.  This started happening with the new RAM I got (see system specs) a few months ago.  Anyhow, it will be down a day or two while I try to figure out what it is.  Running memtest overnight to see what it tells me.  Figured it's the easiest thing to get out of the way first.  Will keep you'll posted.


Hopefully you'll get it solved, BSODs are a pain in the ass 
Temps are all OK I assume?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

CP is the BSOD x124?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, the guy who was going to buy my CeleronDC backed out, so it's back crunching again until I find another buyer


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 6, 2012)

One to go...HammerOn fire up your engines


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> For a while now I've been trying to figure out what is causing my 2600K to BSOD at anything over stock.  This started happening with the new RAM I got (see system specs) a few months ago.  Anyhow, it will be down a day or two while I try to figure out what it is.  Running memtest overnight to see what it tells me.  Figured it's the easiest thing to get out of the way first.  Will keep you'll posted.



My new build had G.Skill Snipers that pooched out after 3 days. I'm back with Corsair now, Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 6, 2012)

I figured out part of what happened on July 4th concerning my farm. Everything went offline in TeamViewer early that day, and the next day I got to work at 8AM and it was 93F in the shop. Turns out a power surge or something must have happened, and it tripped 3 breakers between the 2 units. Both air conditioners went offline as well as 2 computers, modem, router, etc. but the rest of my computers were still running, so the ones that were actually doing work ended up running full blast in hellish temperatures for a day until they ran out of WUs.

Nothing was lost except for the built-in NIC on my Biostar A780L3B. The port it was plugged into on the router still works fine, and the lights were working on the jack, but no network device in Windows. Now it has a Realtek 8139C PCI card in it.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 6, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> One to go...HammerOn fire up your engines









Just got my 3770k crunching so looks like I'm safe.

Can't speek for Hammer but I think he is doing more important things.

Looks like a lot VR rigs on you're team.:shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 6, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120706/threat757.png
> 
> Just got my 3770k crunching so looks like I'm safe.
> 
> ...



You are safe and so is HammerON. My friends in the cloud are productive (1250 PPD/core) but not cheap so I'm down to 8 (from 20 when it was free) and when CMD2 dries out they will die too.  

Good luck with your new chip


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

26 threads are a go! ran a whole new circuit for my HT entertainment center so no more overloads 

Ran 10/2 wire rated for over 600V and 30A


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 26 threads are a go! ran a whole new circuit for my HT entertainment center so no more overloads
> 
> Ran 10/2 wire rated for over 600V and 30A





Now you can run @ 1.21 gigawatts 

When the weather cools up here we'll be running the same # of threads... will be interesting to compare output


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 6, 2012)

64-bit betas are running for 3 projects. 

And might let my laptop keep crunching, bringing me up to an awesome 6 THREADS!


----------



## popswala (Jul 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> gigawatts





get your self a flux capacitor and your all set. just watch for phone booths when coming out of warp


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 7, 2012)

popswala said:


> get your self a flux capacitor and your all set. just watch for phone booths when coming out of warp



Where were going though we don't need roads


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

Now if I was the one who started the gigawatt joke it would have been wrong. LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now if I was the one who started the gigawatt joke it would have been wrong. LOL



Jigga-what jigga-who?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

My new i7 




More pictures here.
I ended up not installing the PCI fan, but the goal is to install the 8800GTS once the computer proves stable.
It's running extremely hot (mid-to-upper 80s C @ 75% load underclocked to 2.66GHz), unfortunately 
I've been having massive stability issues (random and inexplicable reboots; it took ~3 hours to actually get Windows installed) which seem to have been solved by bumping up the voltage...but that's done bad things for the temps (see above).
Crunching:


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 7, 2012)

^^ let me know how you like the board.  I'm running Asus on my three i7's but thinking of going back to gig's.  Allways loved them.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> ^^ let me know how you like the board.  I'm running Asus on my three i7's but thinking of going back to gig's.  Allways loved them.



Thus far, the board seems to be working fine...obviously no OCing or anything fancy yet, but no complaints about it.  I've had a variety of GB boards (G31M, G41M, P35, and now this) and none of them have given me problems.  I've also had several Asus boards that have served me very well


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 7, 2012)

My little lappy made more than a thousand points in 1 day. 






So proud of it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> My little lappy made more than a thousand points in 1 day.
> 
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/7768/laptopk.png
> 
> So proud of it.


Nice, my C2D laptop can do ~1050-1100 PPD or so if left untouched


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> (mid-to-upper 80s C @ 75% load underclocked to 2.66GHz),



That's fine for stock cooling. Hell on warm days here with barely any utilization I can run up to mid 70's, apples to oranges though 2600k+CM 212 Hyper.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's fine for stock cooling. Hell on warm days here with barely any utilization I can run up to mid 70's, apples to oranges though 2600k+CM 212 Hyper.



Shit, really?  
I'm running several other systems on stock cooling (I know, shoot me now  ) and they do reasonably fine (CeleronDC runs in the upper 60s, C2D runs in the mid 70s)...I had no idea that I would have to underclock & under-utilize to keep the temps below TJMAX.

New cooler it is then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Shit, really?



Yeah, gets quite hot in here though. To where I'm sweating just sitting at my desk. Another reason why you guys saw my numbers plummetted and drifted away.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 7, 2012)

I've set my machines to only crunch at night due to heat. Freaking window AC doesn't work in our older style double windows.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2012)

What's up fellas, just dropping by to say that I'm alive but I have not been on much and won't be on much for a while till I'm better.  I've caught a pretty bad cold and cough.  Been to doctors, taking meds but this shit won't go away.  It's incredible what a bad cough can do, every inch of my body hurts, I feel like I got hit by a damn train.  Sweating the fever off as I type this.

I'll try to be on more, but I spend most of the day in bed, I've barely made it to work, just sucks, plain and simple!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's up fellas, just dropping by to say that I'm alive but I have not been on much and won't be on much for a while till I'm better.  I've caught a pretty bad cold and cough.  Been to doctors, taking meds but this shit won't go away.  It's incredible what a bad cough can do, every inch of my body hurts, I feel like I got hit by a damn train.  Sweating the fever off as I type this.
> 
> I'll try to be on more, but I spend most of the day in bed, I've barely made it to work, just sucks, plain and simple!



get better CP, I have a cold now as well and it sux!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> get better CP, I have a cold now as well and it sux!



Thanks man, this is pretty bad, it's just been so long since I've felt good.  I'm driving my doc crazy 

This shit gets expensive too!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

I know the feeling Cp. My wife, baby , and I all have had some kind of crap we been passing between us. The other kids haven't gotten it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's up fellas, just dropping by to say that I'm alive but I have not been on much and won't be on much for a while till I'm better.  I've caught a pretty bad cold and cough.  Been to doctors, taking meds but this shit won't go away.  It's incredible what a bad cough can do, every inch of my body hurts, I feel like I got hit by a damn train.  Sweating the fever off as I type this.
> 
> I'll try to be on more, but I spend most of the day in bed, I've barely made it to work, just sucks, plain and simple!



Get better soon!  

On a more positive note, at least you have your third star again!  

Any luck with the 2600k?

EDIT:  Ordered an Antec Kuhler H2O 620; when it arrives I'll re-enable Hyperthreading and see how far I can push the i7


----------



## popswala (Jul 8, 2012)

well I got to swapping a rig out for another one. I switched out the 940 at 3.4 for a i3 530 2.9 oc'd to 3.7. Will try oc'ing it higher once I get a better cooler then stock. Temps are sitting around 41c so not to bad. only thing I gotta figure out now is to get the wireless to connect on its own. Its up and running now but not net. Gonna let it run through the night and and then reconnect the net then to upload. That should help my numbers a lil more. Once I get a psu over 550-600w I can get my i7 up and running. Chips should be here Mon/Tues. Soo can't wait to finally have my Phantom running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Get better soon!
> 
> On a more positive note, at least you have your third star again!
> 
> ...



Have it at 3.9 GHz now with some tweaks.  RAM tested out good, had some settings that I don't remember setting   so I just switched those back and will see how it does.


----------



## popswala (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I couldn't wait till tomorrow as usual lol. I got it up and connected now and she's running. Temps were looking a lil high to me so I backed the clk down to 3.5 instead of 3.7. See how that goes. I'm gonna look around for a cheap decent cooler for it for now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have it at 3.9 GHz now with some tweaks.  RAM tested out good, had some settings that I don't remember setting   so I just switched those back and will see how it does.



So you're just going to leave the i7 at 3.9GHz then?  Sadly low, but definitely better than BSODing at least 

Also, YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So you're just going to leave the i7 at 3.9GHz then?  Sadly low, but definitely better than BSODing at least
> 
> Also, YGPM



Chugging along fine, we'll see how it does at these settings:


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2012)

You should be able to do around 1.25v at 4.2GHz. Mine does 4.5 at just under 1.3v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> You should be able to do around 1.25v at 4.2GHz. Mine does 4.5 at just under 1.3v.



Well I had it running at this voltage for 4.5 GHz when it was stable, just I remember tweaking some stuff with the new RAM and never got it stable again.  I think I found what the problem was so I'm just leaving the voltage as is and then going up on clock speed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok I have the 2600K down and packed up for its transplant at work. I have one question. I have a Enermax Liberty 500W 44 Amp PSU, You think it would handle two 5770's and a 2600K @ 4.5ghz 1.33V?

+3.3V@28A, +5V@30A, +12V1@22A, +12V2@22A, -12V@0.6A, +5VSB@3A

80+

SLI/Crossfire certified

ENERMAX Liberty ELT500AWT 500W ATX12V SLI Certifie...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 9, 2012)

I run a 1GHz 7950 and 4.5GHz 2600K on my Rosewill Capstone 550w, although it has a 45A single rail.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I run a 1GHz 7950 and 4.5GHz 2600K on my Rosewill Capstone 550w, although it has a 45A single rail.



I am thinking it will handle it just fine but in case it doesn't I will exchange the enermax with the corsair TX550M cause I KNOW it will handle it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2012)

If it was single rail I think it would be ok. But with a dual rail supply you may trip the ocp.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 9, 2012)

The sticker from here shows it can only give 32 amp from 12 volts in total.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/5-power-supplies-full-juice-treatment,1216-7.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like I will be taking the 550TX to work as well


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

CeleronDC is probably getting sold tomorrow, so I'll be retiring it.  My Kuhler 620 should arrive on Wednesday, but I'll get it installed Thursday evening and see how it works.  Shooting for at least 3.5GHz w/ HT enabled, we'll see.

Brandon, how many rigs are you taking to the office?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> CeleronDC is probably getting sold tomorrow, so I'll be retiring it.  My Kuhler 620 should arrive on Wednesday, but I'll get it installed Thursday evening and see how it works.  Shooting for at least 3.5GHz w/ HT enabled, we'll see.
> 
> Brandon, how many rigs are you taking to the office?



I keep one at work and four at home. I am just changing the I3-530 out with a 2600K combo at work. Games seem like they are taking FPS hits due to the Crunching and gaming at the same time.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got a complete C2Q Q6600 HP system for free today. Owner was going to scrap it, as the OS had died.(Vista) 

I've already started installing a new OS.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 9, 2012)

How do an OS die?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2012)

Vista decided it did not want to boot anymore. Corrupted by viruses I'm guessing. HDDs checked good.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just got a complete C2Q Q6600 HP system for free today. Owner was going to scrap it, as the OS had died.(Vista)
> 
> I've already started installing a new OS.



Oh, you lucky man!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 9, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> How do an OS die?





Daimus said:


> Oh, you lucky man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

Got the 2600K up and xfire running. Bout to test some games and FPS scores


----------



## okidna (Jul 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the 2600K up and xfire running. Bout to test some games and FPS scores
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/IMAG0028.jpg
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/2600Kxfire.png



Dungeon Siege 2 FTW!!! I love that game! 

Nice rig btw


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

okidna said:


> Dungeon Siege 2 FTW!!! I love that game!
> 
> Nice rig btw



DS2 is a beast of a game. Really wished DIII has some of its features.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the 2600K up and xfire running. Bout to test some games and FPS scores
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/IMAG0028.jpg
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/2600Kxfire.png



Do You know who makes the ThermalTake Water CPU cooling unit? Asetek or ???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Do You know who makes the ThermalTake Water CPU cooling unit? Asetek or ???



Thermaltake actually makes it in house from what I gathered.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanx ....
My KÜHLER H2O 920 is starting to make a "funny" noise - and I am looking for a replacement....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Thanx ....
> My KÜHLER H2O 920 is starting to make a "funny" noise - and I am looking for a replacement....



this cooler is dead silent and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just got a complete C2Q Q6600 HP system for free today. Owner was going to scrap it, as the OS had died.(Vista)
> 
> I've already started installing a new OS.


Damn, that's sweet! 
New WCG rig I assume? 


brandonwh64 said:


> Got the 2600K up and xfire running. Bout to test some games and FPS scores
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/IMAG0028.jpg
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/2600Kxfire.png


I'm a bit surprised by your C4CW times...if that is accurate, it will be taking you ~40 minutes/WU; I'm currently getting ~38 minutes/WU w/ my 875k clocked 1.6GHz lower 


VulkanBros said:


> Thanx ....
> My KÜHLER H2O 920 is starting to make a "funny" noise - and I am looking for a replacement....


Really?  That's worrisome...mine is supposed to arrive this week


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, that's sweet!
> New WCG rig I assume?
> 
> I'm a bit surprised by your C4CW times...if that is accurate, it will be taking you ~40 minutes/WU; I'm currently getting ~38 minutes/WU w/ my 875k clocked 1.6GHz lower
> ...



it ranges from 40m to 3hr


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm a bit surprised by your C4CW times...if that is accurate, it will be taking you ~40 minutes/WU; I'm currently getting ~38 minutes/WU w/ my 875k clocked 1.6GHz lower


I'm surprised too. I'm currently getting the same 38 minutes/WU with Phenom II 1045T clocked 3,1GHz


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2012)

Brandon, that 5770 looks good.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 9, 2012)

@[Ion]

Nope ... turned out to be my Antec TruePower Quattro 1000 w PSU that made that high pitch...

I´ve replaced it with a Corsair AX850 - the only PSU my hardware dealer had home
( pretty expensive tho  ) - hopefully it will be good.....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Brandon, that 5770 looks good.



Thanks ed! I will post heatware for you today.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks ed! I will post heatware for you today.



Thanks!

Currently I have no reason to use that other C2Q chip you sent me. as the HP machine has one that is faster.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Currently I have no reason to use that other C2Q chip you sent me. as the HP machine has one that is faster.



What C2Q is it?  How much would you want for it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What C2Q is it?  How much would you want for it?



Its a X3210. Ran most of its life under water and played BF3

http://ark.intel.com/products/28033/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X3210-(8M-Cache-2_13-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm thinking about grabbing a used Gigabyte board off eBay and running it like that. Not sure yet. We'll see what my budget says.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey brandon try Sniper Elite V2 on it and tell me how it plays. Smooth as butter on my c'fired 4870 rig.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

anyone got any exp with a i3 530? wondering how long it takes to ramp up fully and if it even does any good for crunchin. I got it oc'd from 2.9-3.7. Its gettin thru the projects kinda slow. any info/advice on this is will help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> anyone got any exp with a i3 530? wondering how long it takes to ramp up fully and if it even does any good for crunchin. I got it oc'd from 2.9-3.7. Its gettin thru the projects kinda slow. any info/advice on this is will help.



Mine showed anywhere between 2400-3200 PPD when it got full speed.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

is that any good? is there a chart somewhere that shows cpu/ppd est? that'll be useful to know for what I have and which one is better then the next. I figured adding another rig I would get my 4th star back. I had it with just 4 rigs going. Now I got 5 and no 4th star. hmm.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> is there a chart somewhere that shows cpu/ppd est? that'll be useful to know for what I have and which one is better then the next.



Here is your personal page.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=698626


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

i know of that and is bookmarked in my crunching folder. Was looking for a master list that shows almost all cpu's and their est ppd given those #'s are prob just for stk clks but it gives you something to go by to start with. 

*not just cpu's I'm running but I'd like to know the chips I have extra and what they con possibly do. Also It gives me an idea when ever i do a cpu upgrade and which would be better at crunching.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

How long has it ran?


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> i know of that and is bookmarked in my crunching folder. Was looking for a master list that shows almost all cpu's and their est ppd given those #'s are prob just for stk clks but it gives you something to go by to start with.



OK, found it


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How long has it ran?



Bout 2 days now I think. lol. memory's not so good any more.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

It will take around 4 days to get full speed so just wait it out.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

The estimater thing is useful. But I don't wana have to write all my chps down>est ppd, and do the same for chips I'm looking at. A list would be better to see them all together and have a beter idea.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> *not just cpu's I'm running but I'd like to know the chips I have extra and what they con possibly do. Also It gives me an idea when ever i do a cpu upgrade and which would be better at crunching.
> 
> The estimater thing is useful. But I don't wana have to write all my chps down>est ppd, and do the same for chips I'm looking at. A list would be better to see them all together and have a beter idea.



Finally I understood. Far as I remember MStenholm gave a link, but unfortunately not saved. It should be somewhere in the Free-DC Stats. Something like CPU chart-list, right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> The estimater thing is useful. But I don't wana have to write all my chps down>est ppd, and do the same for chips I'm looking at. A list would be better to see them all together and have a beter idea.



Heh I wrote mine down so I could get a general ideal where I should be at. I am a few thousand over what the est. said which brings smiles to me face.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm thinking about grabbing a used Gigabyte board off eBay and running it like that. Not sure yet. We'll see what my budget says.


I'd be happy to take it off your hands (PM me with how much you'd want); I'll have free electricity so it would crunch 24/7 from Aug to May.


brandonwh64 said:


> It will take around 4 days to get full speed so just wait it out.



That's generally my experience; after ~4 days WUs are usually getting validated as fast as they're turned in.  Definitely should be up to speed within a week.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

i got a beta lol. yeaaa. it just hit me when my screen started to lag a lil. you all might wana check yours.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> i got a beta lol. yeaaa. it just hit me when my screen started to lag a lil. you all might wana check yours.



Strange, I've never had issues with Betas slowing me down...I guess that's why they're beta WUs 

I've given up hope on ever getting past a bronze badge for Beta


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Strange, I've never had issues with Betas slowing me down...I guess that's why they're beta WUs
> 
> I've given up hope on ever getting past a bronze badge for Beta



Heh I have givin up hope of getting a badge period for betas.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

i just want a beta badge to begin with. I'll work on the other colors later lol. I'm just glad to be getting them. Been crunching for a while now and just started gettin betas short while ago.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Heh I have givin up hope of getting a badge period for betas.



You have a good number of threads running, so you'll make it eventually...after all, it only requires 14 days of run time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

I've got 9 days so far of beta testing down with 48 results. Maybe I'll work on that bronze badge as a New Years resolution.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

really? I got 47 beta wu's in 3 days 1 hr. i got just about the same amount of you in 3rd the time.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2012)

I got 4 betas too


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I got 4 betas too



same here-  and 17 completed so far in today's run with my 7850


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

I got's 4 also  and done 8 today but 3 of them errored out.  Here is the error code ERROR: GPU device not specified. Exiting.

Also they are averaging about 50  (wcg) points per result.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got's 4 also  and done 8 today but 3 of them errored out.
> 
> Also they are averaging about 50  (wcg) points per result.



Which GPU were you getting them on?

I ended up with about 30 of them.. 2 with errors


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

The 5770


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 10, 2012)

It' shows Boinc points in the results page, not WCG points.

And 7 valids on my laptop. Revved the GPU up to full, so it was a bit faster than my desktop.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The 5770



The 5770 always seemed to have issues with them... I got a lot of invalids and errors. Maybe compatibility improved a bit


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got's 4 also  and done 8 today but 3 of them errored out.  Here is the error code ERROR: GPU device not specified. Exiting.
> 
> Also they are averaging about 50  (wcg) points per result.



I have 4 in my filter sent today, but can'T see them into my BOINC main computer 

If I click on them, there non something, and 2 errors . come on, my HD6950 wants to work!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

if you can post a screen shot of your client's projects screen.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 10, 2012)

All in french 

Well, my GPU is on, my task there is no beta in, my drivers are 12.2, I had beta a couple of weeks earlier, but now not..

Project Name:  Beta - Help Conquer Cancer 
Created:  07/09/2012 20:16:28 
Name:  BETA_X0000038191460200409181609 
Minimum Quorum:  2 
Replication:  2 



   Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due /
 Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit 
BETA_ X0000038191460200409181609_ 2--  - In Progress  12-07-10 00:07:13 12-07-10 16:38:34  0.00 0.0 / 0.0 
BETA_ X0000038191460200409181609_ 1--  646 Error  12-07-09 21:06:02 12-07-09 21:25:21  0.00 52.6 / 0.0 
BETA_ X0000038191460200409181609_ 0--  646 Pending Validation  12-07-09 21:05:43 12-07-09 21:14:21  0.03 52.1 / 0.0 


this is in my results status, I got 4 of them.

Maybe they are just done, and already been sent, and it's written in progress, but it'S pending.. I don't know xD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

If they are pending you are good. If they are going to error out they seem to do it right when they begin to run.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 10, 2012)

I got 4 Betas ready to go for my HD 7970


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

I checked the other rigs and all the betas are on my main rig which I'm using right now. The lag is getting annoying. Thats why I only fold on here when I'm sleepin. I have them all checked to do work on gpu but they don't seem to get any beta's. Whats up with that?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

The beta's come and go. They also might not hit everyone of your machines. I got them before on my c'fired 4870 rig but this time none for that one and the 5770 rig got them.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe because you fold with them and boinc knoes that?


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

I fold on 3 of the 5 rigs. Main rig has a 460, 2nd rig has a 275 and 3 rig has a 6950. Given my main rig has been running the longest but this isn't the orignal that i started with. That ones on the floor under my desk w/o a gpu in it lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is for you mad shot!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

My Athlon X2 is out of action for a bit, it won't turn on and I don't have time to diagnose it now 

I am, however, thinking of adding an Atom N455, just because I have it


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2012)

I got some new crunchers in yesterday! i3-2120 and i7-2600k.. I've got the i3 up and crunching.. I'm working on the i7 now.  I'll try and post some pics later. 

EDIT: I forgot to add that I added a i3-2120 the other week.  I like it so much I bought another one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I got some new crunchers in yesterday! i3-2120 and i7-2600k.. I've got the i3 up and crunching.. I'm working on the i7 now.  I'll try and post some pics later.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that I added a i3-2120 the other week.  I like it so much I bought another one.



The 2120 gets really good PPD, I crunched one for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I got some new crunchers in yesterday! i3-2120 and i7-2600k.. I've got the i3 up and crunching.. I'm working on the i7 now.  I'll try and post some pics later.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that I added a i3-2120 the other week.  I like it so much I bought another one.



Awesome, glad to hear it! 

Can we get a list of everything you're crunching on now?

Brandon, what sort of PPD does the 2120 do?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, glad to hear it!
> 
> Can we get a list of everything you're crunching on now?
> 
> Brandon, what sort of PPD does the 2120 do?



I'll try and put one together and post back. I've had 1 2120 crunching for 2 weeks now (avg ppd 2,449).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, glad to hear it!
> 
> Can we get a list of everything you're crunching on now?
> 
> Brandon, what sort of PPD does the 2120 do?



I was getting around 2800PPD


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

I am joining it!
downloaded it and just about to restart it!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is for you mad shot!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/IMAG0030.jpg



Let me know what you need to get him on the way to me Brandon. ANd thanks again man.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey everyone on TPU joined WCG has a WCG Cruncher with 1,2,3,4,5 stars how can i get that?
I am also a member of WCG joined 15min before!


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome to TPU's crunching team. Best place to be on the net.

the stars go by your daily input. amount of points to get a day.


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Where in the world you guys get that avatar with logos!


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

I made mine


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Can you make one for me ?


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

Well i can make mine as well but i need the WCG logo can you upload it!


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

here you go.



Spoiler


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Can we get a list of everything you're crunching on now?



Here you are - http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/583869/1


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I'll try and put one together and post back. I've had 1 2120 crunching for 2 weeks now (avg ppd 2,449).





brandonwh64 said:


> I was getting around 2800PPD


Wow, those are impressive results...makes me want to run out and get a 2120 for the H61 Dell mobo I have....basically, all I need to get a rig online is a CPU (I'm going to assume that the mobo works until proven otherwise)


gopal said:


> Hey everyone on TPU joined WCG has a WCG Cruncher with 1,2,3,4,5 stars how can i get that?
> I am also a member of WCG joined 15min before!



Welcome aboard, it's great to have you!   
Check out the thread in my sig if you have an questions (or don't hesitate to ask!).


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 10, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Here you are - http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/583869/1



Cool....did not know....


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

gopal said:


> Hey everyone on TPU joined WCG has a *WCG Cruncher with 1,2,3,4,5 stars *how can i get that?
> I am also a member of WCG joined 15min before!



Welcome aboard! 

You are referring to our WCG Cruncher badges- you need to earn 100,000pts to get the badge and the stars on the badge are assigned by how points you generate per day (7 day average I believe)...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, those are impressive results...makes me want to run out and get a 2120 for the H61 Dell mobo I have....basically, all I need to get a rig online is a CPU (I'm going to assume that the mobo works until proven otherwise)



Yea I ran a 2120 with H61 biostar that norton hooked me up with and that setup was GREAT! on stock cooler it never got over 55 deg full load.


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

i'm looking at 62-67c on my i3 530. Would like to get that down some. I'm still keepin my options open for a better cooler. Been hunting all over for one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

popswala said:


> i'm looking at 62-67c on my i3 530. Would like to get that down some. I'm still keepin my options open for a better cooler. Been hunting all over for one.



I have mine under water and it cools it great!


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

i bet but I don't have anything to go water. Thats one of my options but later in the future if I still have it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

popswala said:


> i bet but I don't have anything to go water. Thats one of my options but later in the future if I still have it.



I have a coolit Domino ALC but need to find the mounting hardware for AMD


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a coolit Domino ALC but need to find the mounting hardware for AMD



A set of these should let you mount to AMD if that cooler has Intel s775 hardware 

XIGMATEK Crossbow Ack Ati775 Mounting Kit for AMD ...


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a coolit Domino ALC but need to find the mounting hardware for AMD



Is that what your running on it now? I love the option of being able to see rpm and temps right there on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> A set of these should let you mount to AMD if that cooler has Intel s775 hardware
> 
> XIGMATEK Crossbow Ack Ati775 Mounting Kit for AMD ...



OMG! that would work since it DOES have 775 mounting!



popswala said:


> Is that what your running on it now? I love the option of being able to see rpm and temps right there on it.



I have 4 water coolers

Thermaltake Water2.0 performer
Corsair H50
Asetek 775 (Same exact as H50 so I used 1156 mounting from corsair)
Coolit Domino ALC (currently not installed on anything.)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 10, 2012)

I need to find a good water cooling unit for cheap for Lauren's machine. So I can use the Hyper 212+ on the C2Q machine.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG! that would work since it DOES have 775 mounting!



Just need to keep an eye on the location of capacitors and VRM/power components on that side of the socket. I've using these for a couple of years now for the original Xig Dark Knight in my main rig...


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope my daily input goes up some once this 530 is full speed cause I'm not seeing anything yet. I know it takes a few days for it to get up to get ramped up but I figured I should have seen some kinda of slight improvement in daily input. My 4th star keeps coming and going lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

It may be doing fine. Look at the scores of the other rigs also. They may be down for some odd reason. Like mine. I have one rig that doesn't even post any points until either the last update or next to the last update of the day. Also I see the point fluctuate so much between rigs.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

gopal said:


> I am joining it!
> downloaded it and just about to restart it!





gopal said:


> Hey everyone on TPU joined WCG has a WCG Cruncher with 1,2,3,4,5 stars how can i get that?
> I am also a member of WCG joined 15min before!



Welcome aboard gopal. and your stars will show up once your rig(s) put out some ppd. 



popswala said:


> Is that what your running on it now? I love the option of being able to see rpm and temps right there on it.



Hey popswala, have you consdered the CNPS 9900 Max? Not sure if you can afford it but It's what I'm using to cool my FX-8150 and it does an awesome job...check it out:


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey popswala, have you consdered the CNPS 9900 Max? Not sure if you can afford it but It's what I'm using to cool my FX-8150 and it does an awesome job...check it out:



I do like the look of that one also but its outta my price range. I don't have anything to put to a cooler at the moment and it may be a while till i do. It is one on the list as far as air goes along with a few others.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Check this shit out.  My 970 is going to eventually over take my x6's. It is getting better ppd. Wow who would have thought that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Check this shit out.  My 970 is going to eventually over take my x6's. It is getting better ppd. Wow who would have thought that.
> 
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/970.jpg



Me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Me.



you.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

it's a good little processor that 970BE


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Tell me about it. That thing just kicks ass. May have to pick up a couple more. to replace the 555 and depending on how the 960 does may replace it also.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> A set of these should let you mount to AMD if that cooler has Intel s775 hardware
> 
> XIGMATEK Crossbow Ack Ati775 Mounting Kit for AMD ...


Does something like this exist for 775->1156, by any chance?  I have a Zalman cooler that I'd like to be able to mount on a Core iX.  Although, if I get a C2Q, I could always use it on that...decisions 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It may be doing fine. Look at the scores of the other rigs also. They may be down for some odd reason. Like mine. I have one rig that doesn't even post any points until either the last update or next to the last update of the day. Also I see the point fluctuate so much between rigs.


Absolutely, in my experience it's not uncommon for the points a rig gets to vary by ~50%+ from day-to-day.  Having more rigs helps smooth this out 


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120710/Capture142.jpg


That is wicked amazing...these FX CPUs don't run nearly as hot as I thought they did 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Check this shit out.  My 970 is going to eventually over take my x6's. It is getting better ppd. Wow who would have thought that.
> 
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/970.jpg



How much higher is the 970 clocked vs the 1055s?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How much higher is the 970 clocked vs the 1055s?



They are both stock clocked. The 970 at 3.5 and the 1055's are at 2.8


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They are both stock clocked. The 970 at 3.5 and the 1055's are at 2.8



Hmm, I would have thought you'd need 4GHz+ on the 970 to overtake the extra cores..not bad!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2012)

@[Ion] this may help:

XIGMATEK ACK-I5363 Intel Core i7/Core i5 1155 comp...

May only help w/Xig coolers though


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That is wicked amazing...these FX CPUs don't run nearly as hot as I thought they did
> 
> 
> How much higher is the 970 clocked vs the 1055s?



Wait until winter hits....I will try to push it to 4.6 and still keep the same temps 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They are both stock clocked. The 970 at 3.5 and the 1055's are at 2.8



My 1055T is running at faster....OC it Mad...gooooo!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> @[Ion] this may help:
> 
> XIGMATEK ACK-I5363 Intel Core i7/Core i5 1155 comp...
> 
> May only help w/Xig coolers though



It looks like that's the case...oh well, I'll see what S775 hardware I end up with before summer is over.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey, is anyone having no project in BOINC? My i5 2500k can't get new project. it is all connected, close BOINC restart, tried suspend,etc.. Still have no project on it, and I don't since when.

edit:

10/07/2012 11:30:08 is my last result.. so it's like 12hrs I didn't g et any work :S


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Well i have only help canquer Cancer 6.42 projects 
screen shot below!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you joined other projects?

Else go to this page: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyProjects.do

What's the version of the client you are using?


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes i have joined all project exept one forgot the name anyway i am using 6.10.58 bonic manager!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 11, 2012)

Then try to check your device profile(s): https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/device/viewProfiles.do

And why not use 7.0.28?


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Well just joined yesterday do not know about new version and tech info!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot to say: Welcome aboard!


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Then try to check your device profile(s): https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/device/viewProfiles.do
> 
> And why not use 7.0.28?



Hey the 6.10.58 is the latest version right now, can you tell me where do you get that?


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2012)

gopal said:


> Hey the 6.10.58 is the latest version right now, can you tell me where do you get that?



The version you have should be fine. It's the latest one available from the WCG website....


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 11, 2012)

I use Boinc site for downloads.

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 11, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey, is anyone having no project in BOINC? My i5 2500k can't get new project. it is all connected, close BOINC restart, tried suspend,etc.. Still have no project on it, and I don't since when.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 10/07/2012 11:30:08 is my last result.. so it's like 12hrs I didn't g et any work :S




Version 7.0.28, my computer doesn'T get anymore project.

edit: receive ONE clean energy project... Why one task I see being calculated.. lol

edit again: working now... WTF was that


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Version 7.0.28, my computer doesn'T get anymore project.
> 
> edit: receive ONE clean energy project... Why one task I see being calculated.. lol
> 
> edit again: working now... WTF was that



Maybe use the 6.10.58 from the actual WCG site? Boinc is a client for many projects (SETI@Home, Einstein@Home, World Community Grid, etc...) and 6.10.58 is the version from the WCG website.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Maybe use the 6.10.58 from the actual WCG site? Boinc is a client for many projects (SETI@Home, Einstein@Home, World Community Grid, etc...) and 6.10.58 is the version from the WCG website.



Nice Singnature!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Maybe use the 6.10.58 from the actual WCG site? Boinc is a client for many projects (SETI@Home, Einstein@Home, World Community Grid, etc...) and 6.10.58 is the version from the WCG website.





I guess I will try this.

THey might test their stuff with this version, and if they do with newer version, they update.

Thanks


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

What do i need to do to get 1 WCG Cruncher Star?
Anyone!?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

gopal said:


> What do i need to do to get 1 WCG Cruncher Star?
> Anyone!?



here ya go go go gopal 

From our Team Captain Chicken Patty:

Based on a 7 day average:

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater 

If you don't want to forget the above info, bookmark THIS POST.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

@ChaoticAtmosphere, Do you know about photoshop!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

Not really. I'm not a graphic artist but if you are loooking for an avatar talk to JrRacingFan. I'm sure he would be more than willing to help you and there are a lot of others on TPU who are good with PS like stefanels who made my sigpic.


@All: My 8 core is going down today so numbers might suffer. finally going to do some CM. Pics will be in my new build Project log


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Well as a matter of fact your avater helped me to make my new sigpic!
Watch it will be uploaded in a few seconds!

So how does my new sigpic look, huh?
Well i used your avatars lightning around the WCG and TPU Logo!
I was searching on google images but i wasen't able to found a perfect one but your is the perfect!
Well made it off in a hurry i will finish it later!

Everyone!
How does my new sigpic looks?
Bad from before or Good from before!


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, I finally got the brain of my new baby



Spoiler



I7 870 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I'll go update worklog later after I spend some time gettin her together. I'll have to rearrange a few rigs cause I need to get a psu in her and I only have 2 good powered ones to use and one is tied in to much so which mean the i3 is gonna have to go down  She'll be running again when I get another psu that can power her. Heck I have the x3 720 with a 6950 on a 430w psu .


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

congratulations!

@ChaoticAtmosphere , You helped me alot now it is my turn i have made a avatar for you i hope you like it!
See the Attachment!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

I did CM and now she won't boot. Fans don't even come on. I'm suspecting PSU. Pfff just what I needed. 

Well here goes the troubleshooting.....:shadedshu


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Maybe use the 6.10.58 from the actual WCG site? Boinc is a client for many projects (SETI@Home, Einstein@Home, World Community Grid, etc...) and 6.10.58 is the version from the WCG website.



And 2 years old. I've had no problems with 7.0.25 so far(Too lazy to update all the time. )

And linux repositories give close to the newest client only.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, for now since It's 18C in the server room in toronto where I work for the week, CPU running 100% 8 threads 

Having 4 thread back from a server that went down a couple of days ago.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh god got my 8150 back up and running now my 1055T is BSODing!!!! Good grief! :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2012)

I3-530 @ 4Ghz with XFX 8800 Ultra!


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

I got Win7 x64 installing on new rig right now. Just started so it'll be a bit. Took me a lil bit figuring out the bios looking at the oc option n stuff. If i leave cpu as is my ram will be 2000MHz but if I miss with cpu then they drop drastically to like 12xx iirc. kinda odd. I'll figure it out i guess. I may see how that oc button does on the board. I have no exp with this and first major rig like this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh god got my 8150 back up and running now my 1055T is BSODing!!!! Good grief! :shadedshu



That's how it is sometimes when you have multiple rigs running.  One is down, you fix it, the other goes down and so forth.  Hate that :laughing:



brandonwh64 said:


> I3-530 @ 4Ghz with XFX 8800 Ultra!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/IMAG0033.jpg



Looks very roomy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Hope you get them figured out soon CA.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks very roomy



Old P4 server case


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

gopal said:


> congratulations!
> 
> @ChaoticAtmosphere , You helped me alot now it is my turn i have made a avatar for you i hope you like it!
> See the Attachment!



Thanks so much gopal but my avatar is the best. the one you did for me was awesome too however I really like mine. 

Thanks!!!



Chicken Patty said:


> That's how it is sometimes when you have multiple rigs running.  One is down, you fix it, the other goes down and so forth.  Hate that :laughing:



They're both back up and running 

New pics w/CM will be in my build log soon!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool man glad you got them back up and going.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Got the 6 core back to 3.5ghz with the water cooler and its full load at 41 degree!


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I got her up and running. That Turbo is nice but man it gets warm. I was trying to hurry getting just the basic apps on her and make sure wireless is set up so once she's moved I don't have to mess with her any more. That thing is heavy.

Stock clk is 2.9 >Turbo 4.0. It gets soo hot the case itself is warm and the psu and cord lol. Its really pulling in the power. With nothing on so no Turbo activated temps sit around 52-60c >Turbo on 82-87c. Thats freakin hot.

I'll be getting some pics of her complete here in a sec and some night shots. Will update my log thread but that'll be later so I only have to do it once lol. I've been tackling this pc for a lil while and wana relaxe for a few. You all know how it is lol.

*I'm such a tard. I couldn't get wcg to run. And it just hit me. I have it folding but I also set smp on. go figure. It couldn'y run both together. O well. I shut smp off and wcg is fully running with 4c/8t 4.08GHz. 

So watch out. I'm coming up


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2012)

I just got an i7 920. Should have the board coming in soon as well, an Asus Rampage 3 Extreme. My cooler is garbage though, so I'll actually be focusing more on undervolting. This extreme heat doesn't help either. Points just took a major nosedive... I hardly ever run the software on my main machine anymore, and that's currently all I have to run it. The 3GHz e2140 is in my closet, and my Athlon II 240 doesn't run the software because the power supply is very weak. I'll get a power supply for it someday, when I get some money.


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

just a lil update. Since the new rig is in the living rm with the ac. temps are lookin better. there down to 69-74c full load. I bet they would go some more if I turned it in front of the ac and got that cold air blowing right in it. lol.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 12, 2012)

Have a couple leads on selling my i5 2400 bundle, but if it doesn't go I will use the parts for a new cruncher to run until I find a permanent place for it.

Might have to cut back the hrs crunching on my i7 though, its 102F here with no relief until the weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like everybody is getting their rigs online


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like everybody is getting their rigs online



Yup!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok I believe I just fried the 785G. 3.5Ghz 1.4V 1055T and it ran for about 2 hours and it just shut off and will not come back on


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I believe I just fried the 785G. 3.5Ghz 1.4V 1055T and it ran for about 2 hours and it just shut off and will not come back on


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

dude that sucks. you got another board to test on to see if its just the board that went out?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I believe I just fried the 785G. 3.5Ghz 1.4V 1055T and it ran for about 2 hours and it just shut off and will not come back on



MSi, MicroATX board and overclocking probably shouldn't be used in the same sentence. Sorry to hear about this board and that other G41 board you had.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

popswala said:


> dude that sucks. you got another board to test on to see if its just the board that went out?



I think it did the same with JR thats why it was RMAed the first time but I cannot get him to respond on AIM


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn sorry to hear man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Boards gone, VRMs are dark brown and smell burnt to a crisp. Another MSI board down the drain. 

Now I need to find a board to replace it. Anyone have a AM2+ that supports 955 be?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Boards gone, VRMs are dark brown and smell burnt to a crisp. Another MSI board down the drain.
> 
> Now I need to find a board to replace it. Anyone have a AM2+ that supports 955 be?



I have a M3a79TDeluxe...not sure if the board is fried or if I fried my 9870BE though I'm sure it's the latter.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)

Pm already sent. LOL


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 12, 2012)

I still have your K9A2 Platinum but it is currently a major component of my farm (running a 1045T and 3 GPUs). We could also talk with Pops about my Foxconn A7DA-S combo if it's not currently being used and nobody else has a board for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

I may just post up a WTB thread and trade the 1055T plus others for a I7 920 combo

Pictures of the carnage


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow man. Hope the proc didn't get hurt. That 1055t may need a new home.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wow man. Hope the proc didn't get hurt. That 1055t may need a new home.



I sure may. I can test in  my gigabyte board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn Brandon, what a bummer man! Best of luck finding a trade or replacement man, got nothing to offer right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the burned-up board, I hope you can get that fixed!  I'll look and see if I can find you an AM2+ board, but I'd say my chances are very slim


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry to hear about the burned-up board, I hope you can get that fixed!  I'll look and see if I can find you an AM2+ board, but I'd say my chances are very slim



I already have my stuff up for trade in the B/S/T section


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

I just got 8 BETAS - 4 for each GPU


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2012)

The UPS guy brought me a nice present 








With HT and Turbo still off....temps are down a resounding ~38 degrees C 




HT, Turbo, and a tad more voltage brings the temps up to just under 60c...basically 30c below where I was




Adding a second fan brings down the temps a bit more, but I can't fit the side panel on this way, so the fan had to come off.




With two fans.

Currently, I'm crunching solid @ 3.2GHz; I'll clock up to ~3.6GHz or so later tonight.

Time-to-completion on C4SW WUs has jumped from 38min to ~55min, but now I'm doing twice as many at once


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

Lucky


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The UPS guy brought me a nice present
> http://i.imgur.com/yucsu.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/3yTuw.jpg
> With HT and Turbo still off....temps are down a resounding ~38 degrees C
> ...



Nice ION 


And check this out - UltimateVortex2 has 127 Tasks to work on!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice ION
> 
> 
> And check this out - UltimateVortex2 has 127 Tasks to work on!!!
> ...



Looks good! 

If my estimations are correct, my i7 should have just shy of 400 tasks in the queue (I have a 2 day work buffer set)...with these tiny WUs, it goes through a lot


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

It just got even more WU's. Up to 156 now. Wow. I've never seen that many WU's queued up.


EDIT: Okay now this is insane. I counted up to 370 WU's now and boinc is still getting more as I type this....wtf? It never did that before. And Ultimatevortex1 only has 20 WU's. what's up with that?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

What is your work buffer set at?


Also when I got home my x2 555 was blue screened. When I went to restart it it came up with the startup repair thingy. Said it could be fixed and to send the info. I was like shit wtf. I happen to look down and noticed all the fan controller knobs turn all the way down and the switches turned off. I was like humm wonder who did that? The baby got in the hole where the towers are and was playing. I turned the fans back on and up and tried rebooting it and it booted right up. Guess it must have gotten to warm. Not enought to do any damage thank god. I will now lock the case doors so he can't get to the stuff. Love a case that you can lock down.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What is your work buffer set at?
> 
> 
> Also when I got home my x2 555 was blue screened. When I went to restart it it came up with the startup repair thingy. Said it could be fixed and to send the info. I was like shit wtf. I happen to look down and noticed all the fan controller knobs turn all the way down and the switches turned off. I was like humm wonder who did that? The baby got in the hole where the towers are and was playing. I turned the fans back on and up and tried rebooting it and it booted right up. Guess it must have gotten to warm. Not enought to do any damage thank god. I will now lock the case doors so he can't get to the stuff. Love a case that you can lock down.



Glad it's alright.

Work buffer?

And the final tally is 600 WU's 

I have not changed any setting or preferences. All I did was do some cable management yesterday and then today "Whap!" download 600 wu's!!!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 13, 2012)

Done gpu betas on it? Read it could make the client retrieve too many tasks.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmm 600 is a lot of extra work but it should keep it busy for the next week or so


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 13, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Done gpu betas on it? Read it could make the client retrieve too many tasks.



I do betas all the time. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmm 600 is a lot of extra work but it should keep it busy for the next week or so



I'm sure my rig can handle 600 wu's by july 22nd. It put out 69 wu's today apparently.


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

well one of my rigs keeps restarting but wont connect back to wireless. I set everything I can find to connect and auto start but its still ticking me off. I have to move my screen over there just to click on the tray icon>connect then move the screen back. I've done it 3x's today.


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

I had issues with the FX-8150 and the 1045T rig last night... 

The FX pulled a surprise windows update so it restarted. Lost about 6 hrs of crunching time will sitting at the logon screen :shadedshu

The 1045T rig was dead this am. It would power up but no screen, no beep, etc. Couldn't mess with it in the am but it seems to be fine now??? Lost about 10 hrs on that one


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

I lost a few hours on my 555 but rest of the systems are good. Mine was baby error. Little guy is getting into everything now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> I had issues with the FX-8150 and the 1045T rig last night...
> 
> The FX pulled a surprise windows update so it restarted. Lost about 6 hrs of crunching time will sitting at the logon screen :shadedshu
> 
> The 1045T rig was dead this am. It would power up but no screen, no beep, etc. Couldn't mess with it in the am but it seems to be fine now??? Lost about 10 hrs on that one



Sorry to hear about that 

Why can't you set them to auto-login?

I've pushed the 875k up to 3.6GHz; it passed 20 minutes of Linpack, so now it gets the WCG test.  Provided it's stable, I'll bump it up to 3.8GHz or so tomorrow night.  Temps are just shy of 70c ATM, so I figure 3.8GHz should be doable.  I realized I can do push/pull on the rad if I mount one fan on the outside of the case, so I'll try that.


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry to hear about that
> 
> Why can't you set them to *auto-login*?
> 
> I've pushed the 875k up to 3.6GHz; it passed 20 minutes of Linpack, so now it gets the WCG test.  Provided it's stable, I'll bump it up to 3.8GHz or so tomorrow night.  Temps are just shy of 70c ATM, so I figure 3.8GHz should be doable.  I realized I can do push/pull on the rad if I mount one fan on the outside of the case, so I'll try that.



Sounds like I need to do that....don't remember if I've ever done that with a Win7 rig before?

Still managed to get over 10k points today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll be lucky to break 11k today.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sounds like I need to do that....don't remember if I've ever done that with a Win7 rig before?
> 
> Still managed to get over 10k points today



Start -> Run -> 'control userpasswords2' -> click on your username -> uncheck "Users must enter a name and password to use this computer -> Apply -> Enter PW -> OK


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

well this is maddening. My rig that keeps restarting. I'm on it now. I was typing aresponse earlier but it BSOD'd on me so then wouldn't start back up. So i clr cmos and figured i'd dust off the cpu cooler while i'm down there. I guess it wasn't getting enough power cause it was set to manual and i don't think it was even changed so I set back to auto.

earlier what I was gonna say. I got on here to find out boinc had no task or anything. It was asking me to connect to project. Weird. So i set to connect to wcg and put my credentials in. Now its only working on 1 project and this is an 3 core. something not right here. I hope it fixes it self.

also my wireless isn't connecting auto anymore. when I click on the wireless icon in tray, theres no box to tick to connect auto. I set all option everywhere I can find to connect auto but no success. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 13, 2012)

If anyone has problems with a rig that has been running constantly for a long period of time without issue, but suddenly falls on its face one day and does not want to boot, you should check the CMOS battery. This typically applies to older motherboards since the batteries are obviously older, but a failed battery can easily give you blank screen/no POST/freezing at POST problems and such. I have an old Micronta battery tester that can apply a 1mA load to the battery for accurate testing, but if that isn't feasible you could at least test with a multimeter and a small LED or something to load the battery.

About 2 months ago, I had 3 boards (all 2005-2007) play dead in 2 days, but once I checked the batteries and bought new Rayovac CR2032 batteries at Walmart, the boards instantly came back to life.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

I am learning to dump the wireless. I am going to run a line from my router to the back room, into a network switch and hook the systems that are wireless now to it. That way I don't have to worry about signal or lost connections.





Jstn7477 said:


> If anyone has problems with a rig that has been running constantly for a long period of time without issue, but suddenly falls on its face one day and does not want to boot, you should check the CMOS battery. This typically applies to older motherboards since the batteries are obviously older, but a failed battery can easily give you blank screen/no POST/freezing at POST problems and such. I have an old Micronta battery tester that can apply a 1mA load to the battery for accurate testing, but if that isn't feasible you could at least test with a multimeter and a small LED or something to load the battery.
> 
> About 2 months ago, I had 3 boards (all 2005-2007) play dead in 2 days, but once I checked the batteries and bought new Rayovac CR2032 batteries at Walmart, the boards instantly came back to life.





I guess it also wouldn't hurt to be on the safe side with older boards to go ahead and replace the battery. I have a small stock pile due to a certain board that I won't mention.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am learning to dump the wireless. I am going to run a line from my router to the back room, into a network switch and hook the systems that are wireless now to it. That way I don't have to worry about signal or lost connections.



Good idea...you can also set a longish buffer (4-5 days or so) so that they don't need internet access every day


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

I have one of those system set for 2 days now. As I was sharing the usb wifi adapter. I was able to revive the other usb adapter I have but I just would feel better if all system are hard wired in. Plus if I setup any more system and have to buy more usb adapters it can get expensive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Start -> Run -> 'control userpasswords2' -> click on your username -> uncheck "Users must enter a name and password to use this computer -> Apply -> Enter PW -> OK



On windows 7 its "netplwiz"


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

I plan to get some batteries esp for a certain board I think has a near dead one. Need to get a lil stock of them since i doubt they'll be changing what batteries go on boards any time soon lol.

I would go wired but I don't have any long enough cords and i'm in an apt so it'll be a lil tricky running the cords. I have 2 rigs in the living (3 when I get another psu for it) and 2 in my room that s wired in. I have another wireless coming but don't know when, hopin in a few wks to get the 3rd in living going when it gets a psu of course.


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Start -> Run -> 'control userpasswords2' -> click on your username -> uncheck "Users must enter a name and password to use this computer -> Apply -> Enter PW -> OK





brandonwh64 said:


> On windows 7 its "netplwiz"



Thanks guys. All Set!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have one of those system set for 2 days now. As I was sharing the usb wifi adapter. I was able to revive the other usb adapter I have but I just would feel better if all system are hard wired in. Plus if I setup any more system and have to buy more usb adapters it can get expensive.


Oh, I think going wired is definitely the best plan, I was just talking about for the short-term 


brandonwh64 said:


> On windows 7 its "netplwiz"



I used 'control userpasswords2' just now on my Win7 Pro x64 system and it worked fine


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

I also have one system that seems to want to be freaky about the wifi adapter every now and then. Thing will pop up the connection password screen every now and then and won't take the password. And you can't get the box to go away. I have to reboot the system to get rid of it. But it may have a flukey os install. I did pull the drive from another system and slammed it home into it. I may have to re-install the os one day on it. But I am not that worried about it right now as it seems to run fine other then that. When I do get around to reinstalling an os on it I will probaly put win xp pro back on it just because. It probably won't be a cruncher then. Just a play around system.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I used 'control userpasswords2' just now on my Win7 Pro x64 system and it worked fine



Hmmm I just tried it on Windows 7 home premium X64 and it brings up the search window? I found the other shortcut by googling windows 7 auto login. I thought that command was for windows xp only?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2012)

Crunching stable @ 3.6GHz





Time/WU has dropped from 55 minutes down to ~49 

EDIT:  If my (very preliminary) calculations are correct, at this speed I should be pulling ~5.6k PPD  (I'm getting 22.5pts for .85hours of CPU time...which gives 29.4pts/hr/thread, multiplying that by 8 cores & 24 hrs/day gives 5647 PPD).  Obviously I'll need to let some more WUs complete...but damn


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> I had issues with the FX-8150 and the 1045T rig last night...
> 
> The FX pulled a surprise windows update so it restarted. Lost about 6 hrs of crunching time will sitting at the logon screen :shadedshu
> 
> The 1045T rig was dead this am. It would power up but no screen, no beep, etc. Couldn't mess with it in the am but it seems to be fine now??? Lost about 10 hrs on that one





[Ion] said:


> Start -> Run -> 'control userpasswords2' -> click on your username -> uncheck "Users must enter a name and password to use this computer -> Apply -> Enter PW -> OK




Or just set windows update to never update automatically. I just make it a habit to run my windows update once a month after update Tuesday. Always the same ever month; the second Tuesday of each month. I feel it gives me better control over what updates are installed and what is not. I have about 15 systems that I do this to each month and it really doesn't take much time out of my normal routine to complete the task.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2012)

I do not think I have updated windows since SP1 for 7 came out. If it runs fine then why fix something that isnt technically broke?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Or just set windows update to never update automatically. I just make it a habit to run my windows update once a month after update Tuesday. Always the same ever month; the second Tuesday of each month. I feel it gives me better control over what updates are installed and what is not. I have about 15 systems that I do this to each month and it really doesn't take much time out of my normal routine to complete the task.



If you can remember, then go ahead!  Personally, I'd forget, so I just prefer to have Windows install updates automatically (and I have BOINC installed as a service, so it's crunching even @ the login screen)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The UPS guy brought me a nice present
> http://i.imgur.com/yucsu.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/3yTuw.jpg
> With HT and Turbo still off....temps are down a resounding ~38 degrees C
> ...



Huge temp drop!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> I had issues with the FX-8150 and the 1045T rig last night...
> 
> The FX pulled a surprise windows update so it restarted. Lost about 6 hrs of crunching time will sitting at the logon screen :shadedshu



That's why I don't have a login screen.

When you install windows, just don't enter any passwords and it will default to auto login. You can also change this setting in the user accounts section in control panel.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> If anyone has problems with a rig that has been running constantly for a long period of time without issue, but suddenly falls on its face one day and does not want to boot, you should check the CMOS battery. This typically applies to older motherboards since the batteries are obviously older, but a failed battery can easily give you blank screen/no POST/freezing at POST problems and such.



Thanks Jstn. Maybe i could repair 2 AM2+ mobos.



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That's why I don't have a login screen.
> 
> When you install windows, just don't enter any passwords and it will default to auto login. You can also change this setting in the user accounts section in control panel.



Good advice. I never set any password for crunchers.
Windows autoupdates is also disabled.


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

Well my processor is very weak so it can only handle 2 task at a time 
Check the pic




Well i only use my P4 631 to crunch not the E5300
I tried it on E5300 but it became unstable on it!


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Based on a 7 day average:
> 
> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2,000
> ...


Well what do you mean by this?
I have Points Generated (Rank)                                               812 (#553,571) 
and i don't have any star!
Which one do you mean
1)Avg. Points Per Hour of Run Time                                         47.43 
2)Avg. Points Per Calendar Day                                             203.00 
3)Avg. Points Per Result                                                      203.00


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 13, 2012)

An additional requirement is 100k points (for TPU?) minimum.

And we're talking Boinc points here. WCG points are 7 times higher than Boinc points.


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

But heyee i am a new comer and i am sharing the top 10 today's list!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 13, 2012)

Hahahaha.


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Hahahaha.



Well you are in the list too!

But looks like there is no way to catch up in the overall top 10 list!


----------



## Daimus (Jul 13, 2012)

gopal said:


> But heyee i am a new comer and i am sharing the top 10 today's list!





@Gopal, you passed your fist milestone
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94182&page=225


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

Daimus said:


> @Gopal, you passed your fist milestone
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94182&page=225



What will be the second milestone? i guess 1000!

Is there anyway to know the points since i have joined?


----------



## Daimus (Jul 13, 2012)

gopal said:


> What will be the second milestone?



The second will be 200



gopal said:


> Is there anyway to know the points since i have joined?



Free DC Stats knows all about us. Wait till it will be updated.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

Well i am on 203 points right now on WCG website!


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

I did it!
Reached 3.3 MHz by ocing on my P4 631 
THE PIC




But waiting to see does it crash or not!
What do you think ?!
Well i used SetFSB 2.2.134.98 to do it!

EDIT: THE TEMPS ARE AT 45C at idle(which is normal)the same temps without oc too!
THE TEMPS ARE AT 48-65C at 90%+ load
IS this okay!?

The benchmark used BONIC MANAGER(allowed to use 100% cpu) + 1080p video playing at the same time + internet explorer 9

Well one hour of ocing and no crashes or bluescreen of the death i guess it worked

Become greedy and gone to 3.356 Ghz and it is working till now!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2012)

Traded everything on my FT thread for a I7-920 + Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R! even though I am down two threads, I believe the intel setup will make up for it in OC.

I will have it under water as well cause I found my X58 brackets for the Coolit Domino ALC!!!!


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

Traded for What?


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone think that this is impossible to oc a p4 631?
but it is not the p4 631 has a record of ocing in 2007 it can oc the best sorry forget the link but someone oced it to 6.78 Ghz and it was 100% stable


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2012)

gopal said:


> Traded for What?



I Traded THIS:
AMD Phenom II 1055T
AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition C2
Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H
2x2GB Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1333Mhz C7 1.7V (Ran 1333mhz C9 1.5V fine) 
2x2GB Kingston KVR800D2N6/2G DDR2 800Mhz C6 1.8V (Low profile version)

For This:
I7-920
Gigabyte X58A-UD3R



gopal said:


> Does anyone think that this is impossible to oc a p4 631?
> but it is not the p4 631 has a record of ocing in 2007 it can oc the best sorry forget the link but someone oced it to 6.78 Ghz and it was 100% stable



It would be a waste of energy to OC that old P4. If you can find some used parts, A I3-2100 puts out as much point or maybe more than a stock AMD quad.


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I Traded THIS:
> AMD Phenom II 1055T
> AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition C2
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H
> ...




Nice Trading!

Well i only have a P4 and a E5300 right now and i can upgrade but if i upgrade then i will upgrade it to latest otherwise i won't upgrade!
Well i am looking to upgrade it to



Processor|Intel i5 2310
Motherboard|Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 (rev. 1.0)
Ram|G.Skill DDR3 1333 MHz 4 GB (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT)
Graphics Card|MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5
Hard disk|WD Caviar Black 500 GB Sata 2
Monitor|BenQ G2222HDL
PC case|Cooler Master Elite 311
PSU|SeaSonic S12II 520W


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

My P4 631 was working great with the oc till now it is just crashed is it possible if oced i 6 hrs before and it is crashed now?

I oced it to 3391.2 MHz (only oced FSB from 200mhz to 225Mhz x 15 multiplier)
now it is at 3350Mhz

The max oced it was 3.2 without crashed nonstop 2 days!


----------



## Daimus (Jul 13, 2012)

gopal said:


> My P4 631 was working great with the oc till now it is just crashed is it possible if oced i 6 hrs before and it is crashed now?
> 
> I oced it to 3391.2 MHz (only oced FSB from 200mhz to 225Mhz x 15 multiplier)
> now it is at 3350Mhz
> ...





brandonwh64 said:


> It would be a waste of energy to OC that old P4.



I agree with Brandon.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a Core 2 Duo E8300 & a PentDC E2140 both going while I wait for them to sell...not a ton, but it can't hurt


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 14, 2012)

Seems wcg put a smack down on us today. Numbers seem low.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have a Core 2 Duo E8300 & a PentDC E2140 both going while I wait for them to sell...not a ton, but it can't hurt



In any case did not want to touch anyone. Just answered the question of whether or not to overclock a Pentium.
Really every bit counts.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Seems wcg put a smack down on us today. Numbers seem low.



Yea numbers are quite low but I am down two CPU's so number will be low for me until atleast week after next after vacation.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2012)

Daimus said:


> In any case did not want to touch anyone. Just answered the question of whether or not to overclock a Pentium.
> Really every bit counts.



Sure, I figure between the two it's probably ~1500-1700 PPD or so...certainly worth it.  I'll only have them up and running this week (probably), then I'll be out of town so they'll have to get turned off.  Depending on how much they sell for, I might build a FX-8120 in September, however


----------



## popswala (Jul 14, 2012)

not sure if anyone knows this but my network icon in tray has an X on it like its disconnected but it is connected. Anyone know what thats about or how to get rid of it if its an error?


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you use Dial-up Modem? or LAN?
Which OS do you have?


----------



## popswala (Jul 14, 2012)

i'm on cable with Win 7 x64 ult


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

popswala said:


> i'm on cable with Win 7 x64 ult


This is weird?
Maybe it because of a virus


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2012)

Looking for a 1366 clip for my Thermaltake Big Typhoon. I read somewhere they were supposed to make a 1366 bracket for it, but I haven't found any anywhere. I also PM'd our resident TT rep about this. I'd be a lot more comfortable crunching on my future i7 920 with the Big Typhoon than the less efficient Ultra Chilltec I have now.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

everyone see this!





How is this that much down today?


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Bonic Manager is the best stress tester


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 14, 2012)

popswala said:


> not sure if anyone knows this but my network icon in tray has an X on it like its disconnected but it is connected. Anyone know what thats about or how to get rid of it if its an error?



Is this your wireless machine? It is possible you have 2 network connections if you reinstalled it and only the disconnected one is showing in the tray with the other one hidden.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Is this your wireless machine? It is possible you have 2 network connections if you reinstalled it and only the disconnected one is showing in the tray with the other one hidden.



Yeah this is also possible.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Traded everything on my FT thread for a I7-920 + Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R! even though I am down two threads, I believe the intel setup will make up for it in OC.



Looks alot like the parts I sent to BP.

You will love the board. Overclocks like a dream and dam look at all the sata ports

PS  Who has my old 1055t now?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> PS  Who has my old 1055t now?



Vapor1000

over at hardforums


----------



## okidna (Jul 15, 2012)

Errmm.. N00b question : how to make WCG badge to appear on my signature? hahaha 

EDIT : haha.. nvm, just figured it out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

okidna said:


> Errmm.. N00b question : how to make WCG badge to appear on my signature? hahaha



goto userCP and add your WCG name at the bottom of the page


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2012)

okidna said:


> Errmm.. N00b question : how to make WCG badge to appear on my signature? hahaha



It's already there!  and with 2 stars 

Look at the bottom of your sig...

EDIT- You got it figured out


----------



## okidna (Jul 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> goto userCP and add your WCG name at the bottom of the page





Norton said:


> It's already there!  and with 2 stars
> 
> Look at the bottom of your sig...



Thank you


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

Bumped the i7 up to 3.86GHz




Also relocated the rad to the front of the case so I would have the space for push/pull




I'm glad I'm not GPU folding ATM, the entire case gets quite warm with all of the hot air exhausted in to it 
I may OC more later, but for now I'm happy with 3.86


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Bumped the i7 up to 3.86GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120714/3.86.png
> Also relocated the rad to the front of the case so I would have the space for push/pull
> http://i.imgur.com/2j8PU.jpg
> ...



your on water, you can get that higher. I'm at 4.0 on my 870 and temps are just above 50c on air (Tt frio ock) your temps are much higher then mine. maybe water aint the way to go.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> your on water, you can get that higher. I'm at 4.0 on my 870 and temps are just above 50c on air (Tt frio ock) your temps are much higher then mine. maybe water aint the way to go.



Probably a few reasons:

My room is damn hot (over 80F)
This is an ES chip that runs extremely hot to begin with (90c w/ HT & Turbo off on a stock cooler)
My vCore is a bit high, I've been lazy with my OC


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

you need some ac man. I have turbo on and its staying pretty cool. I'm not familiar with ES chips. whats ES?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> you need some ac man. I have turbo on and its staying pretty cool. I'm not familiar with ES chips. whats ES?



We have AC, and it's on, but I'm running 5 PCs in my bedroom ATM


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Bumped the i7 up to 3.86GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120714/3.86.png
> Also relocated the rad to the front of the case so I would have the space for push/pull
> http://i.imgur.com/2j8PU.jpg
> ...



What does you guys use to OC i cannot oc my P4 to 3.4 it only goes to 3.35 max if i go above that it will surely crash
What software do you guys use to oc?
Well my BIOS does not have oc feature my older 815G have that
Which is weird old 815G chipset have OC feature and 945G does not


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> What does you guys use to OC i cannot oc my P4 to 3.4 it only goes to 3.35 max if i go above that it will surely crash
> What software do you guys use to oc?
> Well my BIOS does not have oc feature my older 815G have that
> Which is weird old 815G chipset have OC feature and 945G does not



Like we mentioned before, I wouldn't bother trying to OC that P4.


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

I want to OC my P4 atleast to 4.0 GHz well on overclock.net someone oced it to 5.2 on stock cooler so why i can't


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

4ghz on a 815 chipset, NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN. Some were done on P35, P45, X38 or X48 boards.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 15, 2012)

It's a P4, and your board probably doesn't have any vcore control anyway. An i7 2600K is easily 15x faster than a P4. Even a Pentium Dual Core E6600 is 5x faster.

Oh, by the way, I had a Pentium D 925 OC'd to 4GHz once, and it was slower than a stock Intel E6400 2.13GHz. It also took 300 watts at the wall with a GeForce 7300, versus the E6400 on an Intel G41 board taking less than 100 watts. Pentium 4 CPUs sell for $10 or less these days which should be indicative of how bad they are.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> I want to OC my P4 atleast to 4.0 GHz well on overclock.net someone oced it to 5.2 on stock cooler so why i can't



You will get no extra points per day but system instability. However, you are free to do whatever you want.


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay.
I am very happy that i atleast oced it to 3.35




But i think the pic is unnecessary 
Temps are at 60C load 45C idle


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

those CPU's are power and heat hogs


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

But the stock fan is great i can't hear it at 80%(3500rpm) the max is 4100rpm and my or my brother's E5300 can only go to 2500rpm with noise at 1500rpm
Well it is good for HTPC


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> But the stock fan is great i can't hear it at 80%(3500rpm) the max is 4100rpm and my or my brother's E5300 can only go to 2500rpm with noise at 1500rpm
> Well it is good for HTPC



Not really, that single core even with HT will be stressed to play 1080P


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

If you want to know why i wrote my or my brothers read this-
Well it was mine but my brother(10 yrs old) wants a pc(he does not have any) so i had two any i gave my E5300 to him because the HDD of E5300 was pretty bad only 5400rpm and hang more then my P4 so i gave it well my elder brother can also give his i5 with 6950 but it is very powerful for a 10yrs child so i gave mine but there is some kind of competition of new pc between my bro and me so i will be buying a i5 and HD 7850 which is better then his


----------



## Daimus (Jul 15, 2012)

I can not understand the relation between slow HDD and CPU's. HDD can be replaced with one another. E5300 is much faster than P4, isn't it?


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I can not understand the relation between slow HDD and CPU's. HDD can be replaced with one another. E5300 is much faster than P4, isn't it?



Yes E5300 is faster then P4 but the fan is noisey and as i said the hdd is 1tb but 5400rpm and i don't wanted to buy a new hdd if i did then i have to copy all the files to the new hdd and other thing installing windows
So it was a bit easyer to me
I don't care if i have P4 or C2Q i am happy with my P4
If i will upgrade then i will upgrade it to latest tech or i won't upgrade


----------



## okidna (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> Yes E5300 is faster then P4 but the fan is noisey and as i said the hdd is 1tb but 5400rpm and i don't wanted to buy a new hdd if i did then *i have to copy all the files to the new hdd and other thing installing windows*
> So it was a bit easyer to me
> I don't care if i have P4 or C2Q i am happy with my P4
> If i will upgrade then i will upgrade it to latest tech or i won't upgrade



Just clone your old HDD to the new HDD, so you can use your new HDD just exactly the same like your old HDD (same OS, same programs installed, etc.).


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Clone! how?


----------



## okidna (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> Clone! how?



For example, I use EASEUS to-do-Backup because it's easy and always worked for me : http://www.todo-backup.com/products/features/disk-clone-guide.htm


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice to have you on the team gopal.

Bad good news on my 3700k.  Time to flip the lid.


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> flip the lid



? lol


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> ? lol



I always new this chip would have a short life and now I can play.


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Nice to have you on the team gogal.
> 
> Bad good news on my 3700k.  Time to flip the lid.



It's gopal not gogal


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> It's gopal not gogal



Fixed


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I always new this chip would have a short life and now I can play.



That sucks. those seem like nice chips. Would love to play with the big boy toys lol. it can get rma'd still right?


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks
Well which i5 should i get my budget is 180$ i will oc i am looking for i5 2310
Well playing with CPU i will like that first i will do to get the CPU in a bucket with water and try it to run or eat it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> Thanks
> Well which i5 should i get my budget is 180$ i will oc i am looking for i5 2310
> Well playing with CPU i will like that first i will do to get the CPU in a bucket with water and try it to run or eat it



You can't OC the 2310 in any meaningful fashion, I'd look and see if you can get a 2500k, they can do 4GHz+ without difficulty


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 15, 2012)

It can but when I get done They don't really say yes.

Going too pop the cover off and just see what I need for shims.


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

sounds good. keep us posted how it turns out.

are they kinda tricky to open up? whats it look like inside?


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You can't OC the 2310 in any meaningful fashion, I'd look and see if you can get a 2500k, they can do 4GHz+ without difficulty



Well which K 3rd gen should i buy i think 3450k


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well which K 3rd gen should i buy i think 3450k



That would work well if it will fit into your budget 

I have a new system for WCG incoming, I ordered a Thinkpad Edge E430 and upgraded to the Core i7-3612QM; it will be my around-campus school computer, so it won't crunch full-time, but still should be pretty good


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

got another issue like one of my other rigs a few days ago. I went to restart one of my rigs cause it wasn't responding. Boinc of course is set to auto start. When I get back to the pc, Boinc wasn't attached to any projects. Any way to get back on orig project instead of starting a whole new one. I'll have multiple rigs listed under my devices in wcg profile. 

Plz someone tell me they know how to fix this. This is the 2nd rig to do this.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> got another issue like one of my other rigs a few days ago. I went to restart one of my rigs cause it wasn't responding. Boinc of course is set to auto start. When I get back to the pc, Boinc wasn't attached to any projects. Any way to get back on orig project instead of starting a whole new one. I'll have multiple rigs listed under my devices in wcg profile.
> 
> Plz someone tell me they know how to fix this. This is the 2nd rig to do this.



Try restarting the rig again- this happened to me a few times and the restart brought it back nearly every time...


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

That didn't work. The rig is running now but I shut boinc down cause i'll lose all that work it did and was working on. So basically yea, I have 1 rig down.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2012)

Try reinstalling overtop the current install of Boinc.


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

I can try that in a few mins and report my findings


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

That didn't work. It still asking me to connect to project and to sign in . this is kinda annoying.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2012)

hmmm. thats weird. Have you tried signing in?


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

singing in restarts boinc and it downloads all new projects. So I lose what all it was already working on and already completed. I did that on the other rig that screwed up on me. So now I have 2 of the same rig listed in my devices on my wcg profile lol

* i just noticed my time was way off. saying it was round 3:30 am lol. I changed that thinking it might be screwing with boinc but nothing. hmm. gonna look on there site and see if I can find anything but that'll be later.


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

i posted in boinc forums to see if I can find anything out and I'll share on here in case anyone has that issue. this is the 2nd time now in a lil over a wk.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2012)

Just a heads up. I got this today. Only thing missing was a hard drive and a power cable. I got a hard drive in it (my data drive from my new rig for now) and I'll get a power cord for the PSU on friday when I get paid. As of friday I'll have 3 crunchers with 18threads total. I will see about oc'ing the Q6600 on the weekend.

Guess how much?   $50


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Just a heads up. I got this today. Only thing missing was a hard drive and a power cable. I got a hard drive in it (my data drive from my new rig for now) and I'll get a power cord for the PSU on friday when I get paid. As of friday I'll have 3 crunchers with 18threads total. I will see about oc'ing the Q6600 on the weekend.
> 
> Guess how much?   $50
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120715/Untitled.jpg



Nice score! I found some locals on some site, a while ago, with some great deals. Problem is, even great deals are hard to justify while working day labor jobs to pay rent...someday!

I have visions of a couple of shelves in the laundry room with a healthy farm of crunchers. A boy can dream, yes?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Nice score! I found some locals on some site, a while ago, with some great deals. Problem is, even great deals are hard to justify while working day labor jobs to pay rent...someday!
> 
> I have visions of a couple of shelves in the laundry room with a healthy farm of crunchers. A boy can dream, yes?



If you believe, your dreams can become reality. I bout my first major built in late 2008. I'm not rich but a lot can happen in 4 years when you put your mind to it.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I you believe, your dreams can become reality. I bout my first major built in late 2008. I'm not rich but a lot can happen in 4 years when you put your mind to it.



I know that I will find a real job and have money again. The discouraging part is I thought it would have happened already! I have plans to get back in school so, I WILL get to my dreams, albeit, a bit later than wanted.

No worries!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Just a heads up. I got this today. Only thing missing was a hard drive and a power cable. I got a hard drive in it (my data drive from my new rig for now) and I'll get a power cord for the PSU on friday when I get paid. As of friday I'll have 3 crunchers with 18threads total. I will see about oc'ing the Q6600 on the weekend.
> 
> Guess how much?   $50
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120715/Untitled.jpg



You got that for $50....   Well done!....is there something messed up with the temp sensor? 

Added a 2GHz PentDC T4200 tonight...not a ton, but should do ~650 PPD or so, and is nearly silent (and power consumption should be ~50w)


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

holy cow man. 203c, seriously?

i know thats not right.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> holy cow man. 203c, seriously?
> 
> i know thats not right.





[Ion] said:


> You got that for $50....   Well done!....is there something messed up with the temp sensor?
> 
> Added a 2GHz PentDC T4200 tonight...not a ton, but should do ~650 PPD or so, and is nearly silent (and power consumption should be ~50w)



90 ºC = 194 ºF...Core temps have got to be off. The system temps seem more real, although a little warm for my taste!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> 90 ºC = 194 ºF...Core temps have got to be off. The system temps seem more real, although a little warm for my taste!



I ran my i7 at 90F for a bit before I got my LC setup...but I wouldn't suggest it for anything long-term.  I like to stay not much above 70c for 24/7 crunching


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I ran my i7 at 90F for a bit before I got my LC setup...but I wouldn't suggest it for anything long-term.  I like to stay not much above 70c for 24/7 crunching



I run my GPU fan at 50%, at startup, and my GeForce 6600gt site at: 62.4 ºC = 144.32 ºF, most of the time.

On occasion, I will mildly OC it and bump the fan up to 80%. Just so it doesn't get warmer than the mid 70C's. Usually no higher than 74C, or i will go 100% for a minute or two.

It's an old, used, GPU and I don't wanna fry it anytime soon! Maybe, if I get a newer one for This Old Comp, unlikely, I will see how hot I can get it. Pop some popcorn, maybe!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2012)

Ya they are kinda crazy temps. When I got to my buddies house (he got it for free) I took off the HS to look at the die. It was lapped;  :shadedshu couldn't tell what it was and he had no idea. So I brought it home and only ran it enough time to intall windows, CPUz, HWmonitor and Boinc. it is now just wating for a new power cord and some TIM....then me learning the bios.


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya they are kinda crazy temps. When I got to my buddies house (he got it for free) I took off the HS to look at the die. It was lapped;  :shadedshu couldn't tell what it was and he had no idea. So I brought it home and only ran it enough time to intall windows, CPUz, HWmonitor and Boinc. it is now just wating for a new power cord and some TIM....then me learning the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the window version of that case? I like those styles of there cases back then


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> Is that the window version of that case? I like those styles of there cases back then



Not windowed but still an aesome case.


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

hit me up if you ever wana let it go. I always wanted to get one of those.


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

Well if i don't oc my p4 then it hangs with WCG bonic manager and if i oc my cpu it goes so well but the oc is just .35 ghz original was 3ghz and the oc 3.35ghz that is weird


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya they are kinda crazy temps. When I got to my buddies house (he got it for free) I took off the HS to look at the die. It was lapped;  :shadedshu couldn't tell what it was and he had no idea. So I brought it home and only ran it enough time to intall windows, CPUz, HWmonitor and Boinc. it is now just wating for a new power cord and some TIM....then me learning the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of CPU cooler that is?


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

Check this out




I am still in the top 10 todays crunchers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> Check this out
> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4291/teampietodaya.png
> I am still in the top 10 todays crunchers



That pie chart is wrong Gopal. You came in 71st yesterday which is in the top 100 but no the top 10






Your scores yesterday


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

Ouch!
Sorry but this is what i found on the site


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> Ouch!
> Sorry but this is what i found on the site



FreeDC does that every morning.... just shows the last 10 new members on the team before the first daily update, it doesn't mean you have Pie

However, it nice to see a slice of a "Pie" with your name on it when you first start out isn't it?? 

*Note @gopal- watch your double and triple posting. It's really not a good habit to get into on this forum. Better thing to do is to edit your post


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> What kind of CPU cooler that is?




It's a ThermalTake gigawatt from 2008. I got my flux capacitor working to go retrieve it yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's a ThermalTake gigawatt from 2008. I got my flux capacitor working to go retrieve it yesterday!



Make sure you get the 1.21 revision


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya they are kinda crazy temps. When I got to my buddies house (he got it for free) I took off the HS to look at the die. It was lapped;  :shadedshu couldn't tell what it was and he had no idea. So I brought it home and only ran it enough time to intall windows, CPUz, HWmonitor and Boinc. it is now just wating for a new power cord and some TIM....then me learning the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, and that's the nice version of the GTX260 too! 

As far as OCing goes, I wouldn't count on much, the nVidia 6-series chipset was terrible and takes a lot of coaxing.  I had a MSI 680i board that wouldn't take my C2Q Q6600 past 2.7GHz


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> FreeDC does that every morning.... just shows the last 10 new members on the team before the first daily update, it doesn't mean you have Pie
> 
> However, it nice to see a slice of a "Pie" with your name on it when you first start out isn't it??
> 
> *Note @gopal- watch your double and triple posting. It's really not a good habit to get into on this forum. Better thing to do is to edit your post



Well okay i won't double post or triple post but my internet is very slow so if i use edit button it wil take me 10-15 sec to load the page so i will try! Well that is why i use Quick Reply to Reply I use Advanced only if i have to quote something

Well i think i have everything bad for example- bad pc, bad internet


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well i think i have everything bad for example- bad pc, bad internet



I am crunching with a P4 2.8GHz 400FSB w/3 sticks of 256Mb RAM. It averages about 220 PPD and has been going strong 24/7 for just under a month.

I am also crunching on 'This Old Comp' which is using a AMD XP2600+ @ 2 GHz w 2 gigs RAM, it averages about 130 to 140 PPD and runs 24/7 and is my main computer, also (writing this on it now).

So, my internet connection is good, local Cable company and a new NetGear router. However, your P4 @ 3.35 is better than either of my current working machines! 

I have another cruncher on the bench, so to speak, with a bad HDD. It will be replaced soon and up and crunching. It's the best one I have, an AMD 64x2 running @ around 2 GHz. It hasn't run long enough to figure out an average, yet, but I'm betting it will outpace both of my other computers. 

So, chin up! You do not have the worst, i.e. slowest, on our team. In fact, until recently I wasn't the only one crunching with a Socket A! I'm not sure but I may be the only one left?



Anyways, it's the work your doing that helps, numbers are just a state of mind!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 16, 2012)

Wonder if my old 2,4 GHz Celeron Northwood is better or worse than your machines Arjai. 

My mom is currently using it as her computer, but I'll jack it if it ever gets free.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> holy cow man. 203c, seriously?
> 
> i know thats not right.



Well it isn't right.



[Ion] said:


> You got that for $50....   Well done!....is there something messed up with the temp sensor?



Ya, it wasn't right. I fired her up just to install windows and Boinc and to see what the specs were then shut her down immediately.

I got home today from work with a power cable from my IT dept.  and went to apply fresh TIM and reseat the HS and found it wasn't fully secured last night. 

Well now she's fully secured with fresh TIM and installing windows updates and this is what she looks like under full load  Much better than last night (I do think the Max sensor is off on the CPU tho because when I clear min max it stays the same):











[Ion] said:


> Ooh, and that's the nice version of the GTX260 too!
> 
> As far as OCing goes, I wouldn't count on much, the nVidia 6-series chipset was terrible and takes a lot of coaxing.  I had a MSI 680i board that wouldn't take my C2Q Q6600 past 2.7GHz



Well I'll just run her at stock then...bios on this EVGA Mbo doesn't look too too impressive. But yes, nice card for sure. Oh and whoever my buddy got this from lapped the cpu.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I am crunching with a P4 2.8GHz 400FSB w/3 sticks of 256Mb RAM. It averages about 220 PPD and has been going strong 24/7 for just under a month.
> 
> I am also crunching on 'This Old Comp' which is using a AMD XP2600+ @ 2 GHz w 2 gigs RAM, it averages about 130 to 140 PPD and runs 24/7 and is my main computer, also (writing this on it now).
> 
> ...



You should get close to 1k ppd out of the x2 system.  Atleast thats what I am getting out of mine under Linux.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Wonder if my old 2,4 GHz Celeron Northwood is better or worse than your machines Arjai.
> 
> My mom is currently using it as her computer, but I'll jack it if it ever gets free.



I'm not much of a Celeron fan...wimpy small cache's! That said, I prefer the AMD over Intel for purely irrational reasons but, I'm stickin' to them!!  (I have to say, I am fairly impressed with the lack of problems this P4 and the previous P4 that are in this cruncher. Perhaps I got lucky with the P4 being one of Intel's more solid runners?)


----------



## theonedub (Jul 17, 2012)

No real news here, but I do want to say its great to see the interest in WCG increasing (esp with the new members joining up).


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 17, 2012)

It is my first desktop, way before hardware began to interest me. Can't even remember when it was bought. 

But it did pretty well, but the GeForce 6800 was what really shone in a otherwise pretty budgetty computer.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I'm not much of a Celeron fan...wimpy small cache's! That said, I prefer the AMD over Intel for purely irrational reasons but, I'm stickin' to them!!  (I have to say, I am fairly impressed with the lack of problems this P4 and the previous P4 that are in this cruncher. Perhaps I got lucky with the P4 being one of Intel's more solid runners?)



I briefly ran a CeleronDC, and while it was slower than a C2D clock-for-clock, it still did well (and sipped power) 

Also,


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

theonedub said:


> No real news here, but I do want to say its great to see the interest in WCG increasing (esp with the new members joining up).



Great Team old and new members All! 

On a side note.... YGPM


----------



## okidna (Jul 17, 2012)

Will shut down my crunching rig for a couple of hours tonight, replacing something 



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

okidna said:


> Will shut down my crunching rig for a couple of hours tonight, replacing something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## popswala (Jul 17, 2012)

what speed are those? those are great rams to get a rig going. I have like 3 sets of those. love 'em.

on another note, anyone else notice the advance option missing when you wana edit a post? i haven't had that option for a few days now.


----------



## okidna (Jul 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice!



Hopefully next month I can grab FX 8120 or 8150, or at least an 6100 




popswala said:


> what speed are those? those are great rams to get a rig going. I have like 3 sets of those. love 'em.
> 
> on another note, anyone else notice the advance option missing when you wana edit a post? i haven't had that option for a few days now.



DDR3-1600 (PC12800) : http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222

I still find "Go Advanced" button when editing my post.

EDIT : oh pops, if you mean the WYSIWYG option, then yes, also missing here.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

okidna said:


> Hopefully next month I can grab FX 8120 or 8150, or at least an 6100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another FX crunching... very nice 

Try to pick up the 8120/8150 if you can afford it. The full 8 cores are better for crunching.

Make sure you have good cooling if you overclock- they can run a bit hot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2012)

As of wednesday morning my crunchers besides the 2600K will be turned off due to going on vacation. Hope to have them back up sunday.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> As of wednesday morning my crunchers besides the 2600K will be turned off due to going on vacation. Hope to have them back up sunday.



I do the same thing. I once left a rig running when I went on vacation and came back to a burned down system. Never again. That was one hell of a system at the time and still not sure as to what happened to it. As far as I can tell the vid card fan went out and and may have burned out some of the voltage circuits on the board. I oiled the fan on the card and it worked after that and everything else but the board made it through. Still I never used the card again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I do the same thing. I once left a rig running when I went on vacation and came back to a burned down system. Never again. That was one hell of a system at the time and still not sure as to what happened to it. As far as I can tell the vid card fan went out and and may have burned out some of the voltage circuits on the board. I oiled the fan on the card and it worked after that and everything else but the board made it through. Still I never used the card again.



The 2600K is at work in a AC environment so that is good. I may ask to install it in our server rooms were it stays 68 deg 24/7


----------



## okidna (Jul 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Another FX crunching... very nice
> 
> Try to pick up the 8120/8150 if you can afford it. The full 8 cores are better for crunching.
> 
> Make sure you have good cooling if you overclock- they can run a bit hot



Hehe yeah, I'll try to save some of my holiday bonus  for the 8120/8150 .

I'm curious, how hot are those chips? Let say if I overclock it at 4.2-4.5 Ghz?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish I had a room at work that was a/ced all the time. I would so install a couple crunchers there. I the winter is no problem as the temps in the whole building stay around 60.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

okidna said:


> Hehe yeah, I'll try to save some of my holiday bonus  for the 8120/8150 .
> 
> I'm curious, how hot are those chips? Let say if I overclock it at 4.2-4.5 Ghz?



4.2Ghz should be just fine with at least a CM 212+ or a self-contained water cooler (should keep the chip in the mid 40's while crunching). Going over that overclock tends to raise the heat and power draw significantly...

My 6100 and 6200 run in the mid 30's crunching at stock clocks with the Xig Gaia/Night Hawk coolers on them... the 8150 runs mid 40's at stock with an old Xig Dark Knight.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

The C2D E8300 is sold, but I've added a (Conroe) E6300 in its place


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay so all 3 crunchers (FX-81so@4.2Ghz, 1055T@3.3Ghz and Q6600@2.4Ghz) now and full time. Let's see if I get a 4th star with that!


----------



## gopal (Jul 17, 2012)

Well how much it takes to win a badge witoutstar?
CA gave me a link but that post only shows with star not without star
I want to know that atleast i know how will it take to get one


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Questions.

Do you get more PPD with linux X64 or Windows 7 X64?

Also does anyone have a FULL tutorial on how to setup BIONC for linux?


----------



## Daimus (Jul 17, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well how much it takes to win a badge witoutstar?
> CA gave me a link but that post only shows with star not without star
> I want to know that atleast i know how will it take to get one



Your total credit must be 100.000 to get a badge.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Questions.
> 
> Do you get more PPD with linux X64 or Windows 7 X64?
> 
> Also does anyone have a FULL tutorial on how to setup BIONC for linux?



I'm in the process of trying to figure that one out.  I've switched my PentiumDC T4200 from Ubuntu x64 to Win7 Pro x64.  I'll let you know when I figure out!

Look at this guide, it's actually really easy  : http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Ubuntu


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 17, 2012)

Why, why, why?

Aptitude? Really? Or synaptic... Both are no longer installed by default on Ubuntu desktop(Not sure with server). Think it was 11.10 where the change was made.

If going graphical, then the software center is kind of like an app store.

Or if using command line, then apt-get where is says aptitude.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Why, why, why?
> 
> Aptitude? Really? Or synaptic... Both are no longer installed by default on Ubuntu desktop(Not sure with server). Think it was 11.10 where the change was made.
> 
> ...



I think I used the Software Center, but I can't actually remember, which is why I went with the official BOINC guide 
Either way, even if PPD is a bit lower, it's nice to not have to buy a HDD or a Windows license


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone got a standalone AC unit? The window unit I have won't work because we have the older style single pane windows and there's two of them. :shadedshu

Maybe recommendations on where to get one? I can't have my rigs crunching nearly as much as I'd like to because of heat problems.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think I used the Software Center, but I can't actually remember, which is why I went with the official BOINC guide
> Either way, even if PPD is a bit lower, it's nice to not have to buy a HDD or a Windows license



You use USB drives then?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> You use USB drives then?



I did, when I had my PentDC running Ubuntu it was off of a 4GB flash drive.  4GB is probably as small as I go, but I have about 5 of them that can be pressed into service


----------



## popswala (Jul 17, 2012)

my i3 rig will be coming back online Thur hopefully. Got a psu coming for it. I took the psu from it for my i7. good thing i came across one so it won't be down to long.


----------



## hat (Jul 17, 2012)

Interesting news guys... I went from expecting to undervolt my incoming i7 920 because of the junky cooler I was going to be using, to scrambling to find a big typhoon 1366 bracket, to finally finding one, to cancelling the order because I'm getting a Corsair h70 for free. I'm not sure of the h70's performance, but with this insane heat (currently 90f in my room here) I might try pushing it to 3.6 or so and seeing if I can shave off some volts.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

hat said:


> Interesting news guys... I went from expecting to undervolt my incoming i7 920 because of the junky cooler I was going to be using, to scrambling to find a big typhoon 1366 bracket, to finally finding one, to cancelling the order because I'm getting a Corsair h70 for free. I'm not sure of the h70's performance, but with this insane heat (currently 90f in my room here) I might try pushing it to 3.6 or so and seeing if I can shave off some volts.



Wow, that's a great deal!  Let us know how far you can push it!


----------



## hat (Jul 17, 2012)

not sure, ask me again in about 5 months :/


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2012)

I just sold the E2140 so there's another computer no longer crunching 
At least it puts me financially closer to a FX or another i7


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Questions.
> 
> Do you get more PPD with linux X64 or Windows 7 X64?
> 
> Also does anyone have a FULL tutorial on how to setup BIONC for linux?



Brandon it's real easy to setup. After you install Ubuntu. Find the "Ubuntu Software Center" Icon. Click it. A window will open. Let it load. In the top right hand corner you will see a serch box. Type "Boinc" in there and hit enter. Highlight the Boinc manger entry . The one with the most start and the Boinc icon. Then click the install button to the right of it. It may take a few to install. After it installs find the icon under dash/applications. and click it. you will be greeted with basically the same interface you are use to under windows.   If you need help with finding things let me know. I'll have to switch back to Unity to help you. I am running the Cinnamon desktop on top of Ubuntu 12.04.

I will tell you this much. Setting a cruncher up under Ubuntu takes far less time then windows. And you only have one driver (vid) to install and it will basically do it for you. You just need to click the restricted driver icon to get the ball rolling there. Then just pick which driver you want to install and activate it. Done. It will do some of the updates itself while install and the rest it will pop up a box for those in a couple days. After the actual build you can be crunching in less then 20 mins. Unless your like me and do interface tweeks and such.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, sad news. I don't know when I will be crunching again. I am being booted from this place now, for good. My only internet will be at the Library, for I don't know how long. They are going to hold my stuff ransom, and I get to leave with what is on my back. I don't know what I am going to do but, I am going to try and keep going. I thought things were looking up and then this. I still do have some work prospects but, not soon enough for these guys.

I am hoping to sneak the Mad Cruncher out and store it a a friend's place. So, if I do land a job and find a place to live, and such, I will have that until I can repay them and get the rest. We'll see.

So, in a few hours I will be gone. I have a few things to do between now and then.

Take care, and I will check in when I can.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 18, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Well, sad news. I don't know when I will be crunching again. I am being booted from this place now, for good. My only internet will be at the Library, for I don't know how long. They are going to hold my stuff ransom, and I get to leave with what is on my back. I don't know what I am going to do but, I am going to try and keep going. I thought things were looking up and then this. I still do have some work prospects but, not soon enough for these guys.
> 
> I am hoping to sneak the Mad Cruncher out and store it a a friend's place. So, if I do land a job and find a place to live, and such, I will have that until I can repay them and get the rest. We'll see.
> 
> ...



Call the cops. they're not allowed to do that. They can kick you out but they can't take your stuff.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear what you're going through Arjai 

ChaoticAtmosphere is right, they can't hold your stuff for ransom.

Try to puy a hold on that package I sent otherwise they can say they never received it...


----------



## Bow (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn that really sucks man


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 18, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that Arjai. Keep you head up and check in with us.  
Take care buddy.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 18, 2012)

Shit Arjai, that is a frigging drag man. Wish there was something our community could do to help, but Chaotic is very correct man. Call the law dude! I worked for a company that owns a shit pot full of rental property and they went through this before. Only recourse is for them to file a civil suit against you and take you to court bro. 

CALL THE LAW NOW MAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okidna (Jul 18, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Well, sad news. I don't know when I will be crunching again. I am being booted from this place now, for good. My only internet will be at the Library, for I don't know how long. They are going to hold my stuff ransom, and I get to leave with what is on my back. I don't know what I am going to do but, I am going to try and keep going. I thought things were looking up and then this. I still do have some work prospects but, not soon enough for these guys.
> 
> I am hoping to sneak the Mad Cruncher out and store it a a friend's place. So, if I do land a job and find a place to live, and such, I will have that until I can repay them and get the rest. We'll see.
> 
> ...



Damn. So sorry to hear that Arjai 

Stay strong and take care buddy!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Well, sad news. I don't know when I will be crunching again. I am being booted from this place now, for good. My only internet will be at the Library, for I don't know how long. They are going to hold my stuff ransom, and I get to leave with what is on my back. I don't know what I am going to do but, I am going to try and keep going. I thought things were looking up and then this. I still do have some work prospects but, not soon enough for these guys.
> 
> I am hoping to sneak the Mad Cruncher out and store it a a friend's place. So, if I do land a job and find a place to live, and such, I will have that until I can repay them and get the rest. We'll see.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what happened? 
I wish you the best, that sounds lawful to have to go through :shadedshu

EDIT: I realized I had a CPU faster than the E6300 in my dedicated cruncher yet still old enough to run in a 965-based board.  The result?
I went from 





to


----------



## gopal (Jul 18, 2012)

Well i was forrmating my C: and after that i have more then 20 task to complete before 25 and some  28 i don't think i can do that.


EDIT:Right now i am not connected to any project why? I tried to connect to WCG project but it is not opening
EDIT2:My bonic managet says unable to connect


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well i was forrmating my C: and after that i have more then 20 task to complete before 25 and some  28 i don't think i can do that.
> 
> 
> EDIT:Right now i am not connected to any project why? I tried to connect to WCG project but it is not opening
> EDIT2:My bonic managet says unable to connect



Check time and date on your PC- that's usually the 1st thing that messes up Boinc manager/WCG connections 

When you formatted did you install a fresh copy/download of the Boinc manager? You may have to go online and login at WCG with that PC before you download/install the Boinc manager... don't remember atm (been a while since I had to setup a new machine)


----------



## gopal (Jul 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Check time and date on your PC- that's usually the 1st thing that messes up Boinc manager/WCG connections
> 
> When you formatted did you install a fresh copy/download of the Boinc manager? You may have to go online and login at WCG with that PC before you download/install the Boinc manager... don't remember atm (been a while since I had to setup a new machine)



I have reinstalled the bonic manager and it is working now
But still i have alot of task and i am sure i cannot do that before deadline
What will happen if i didn't able to do that before the deadline?


----------



## popswala (Jul 18, 2012)

well this guy trying to help me over on boinc forums isn't helpful. everything he's having me do I've already done hence I had to come to a forum to find something I don't know about. I'm on the verge to to just shut them all down and not bother anymore. Building somewhat mid-high end rigs to leave running in background and not personally using them. hmm...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright guys, I hope to be back for good now.  Been to the ER twice in a week, got a really bad Bronchitis that just doesn't leave me alone.  They switched around my antibiotics, and so far I'm feeling better but still not 100%.  I just haven't been able to be on lately, I've also been staying at my moms house too so I haven't even been around my PC much at all.

Just wanted to drop by today and let you guys know what was going on.  How's everything?


----------



## Bow (Jul 18, 2012)

Get well soon!


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2012)

Bow said:


> Get well soon!





@ CP feel better soon dude

@pops- what's going with your rigs that you're looking at support for???


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys, I hope to be back for good now.  Been to the ER twice in a week, got a really bad Bronchitis that just doesn't leave me alone.  They switched around my antibiotics, and so far I'm feeling better but still not 100%.  I just haven't been able to be on lately, I've also been staying at my moms house too so I haven't even been around my PC much at all.
> 
> Just wanted to drop by today and let you guys know what was going on.  How's everything?




Good - but a ship without a captain ..... yeah You know what I mean....

Get well soon, as Bow already said


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad to hear your feeling better Capt. 






popswala said:


> well this guy trying to help me over on boinc forums isn't helpful. everything he's having me do I've already done hence I had to come to a forum to find something I don't know about. I'm on the verge to to just shut them all down and not bother anymore. Building somewhat mid-high end rigs to leave running in background and not personally using them. hmm...




Heheh Thats what we do man in the name of crunching. Also it's not that there doing nothing, they are helping find cures and such. You never know you may be the one to find a cure and they will name it after you. It will be the popswala anti whatever syrup for yo pancakes and stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I just hope it stays that way now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm building an E8300 rig right now and I'll be transferring the E6600 to a case later tonight.  I also have a Pentium D board/CPU that I might crunch on for a bit..decisions, decisions....


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Get well soon CP
Well i will be offline for a week+ because of my exams 
Well my P4 is doing everything faster because i have loosed the mem timings


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2012)

The E8300 I was building last night is actually an E7400 





But either way, it should be an extra ~1k PPD or so


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The E8300 I was building last night is actually an E7400
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120719/c2d_new.png
> But either way, it should be an extra ~1k PPD or so



What! Your C2D is at 70+C my P4 is only at 60C max with running bonic with oc as well





Edit: Well which bonic manager do you use it doesen't looks like mine


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 19, 2012)

Client version can be seen in lower right corner of the boinc manager window.

His is 7.0.28.


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

How did he get the 7.0.28 on WCG website the latest manager is 6.10.58 and will it be good to get that if i know the links?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2012)

gopal said:


> What! Your C2D is at 70+C my P4 is only at 60C max with running bonic with oc as well
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120719/Speed fan temps.jpg
> 
> Edit: Well which bonic manager do you use it doesen't looks like mine


A couple reasons:
- I'm running one of the low-profile Intel stock coolers
- The computer is housed in a tiny mATX case with terrible ventilation
- The room the computer is in is quite warm


gopal said:


> How did he get the 7.0.28 on WCG website the latest manager is 6.10.58 and will it be good to get that if i know the links?



http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2012)

well my i3 is back up and running. once I get a few more psu's and hdd.s and a few cmos batteries i'll have a few more up and running. next i'll need to get a few gpus to make see of all the slots i'll have and put them to betas when they come and folding. Currently looking around for a decent switch something over 10 and a long enough Ethernet cord around 40'. that'll be the next project but a lil down the road once I have cash coming in again.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2012)

popswala said:


> well my i3 is back up and running. once I get a few more psu's and hdd.s and a few cmos batteries i'll have a few more up and running. next i'll need to get a few gpus to make see of all the slots i'll have and put them to betas when they come and folding. Currently looking around for a decent switch something over 10 and a long enough Ethernet cord around 40'. that'll be the next project but a lil down the road once I have cash coming in again.



Glad to hear you're ramping back up! 

Once I get the GTX460 I guess I should switch BOINC to a non-Service install so I'll get some GPU WUs....


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2012)

New PSU for my main rig 






Should provide plenty of power for next for next years Chimp Challenge


----------



## popswala (Jul 20, 2012)

sweet grab there norton.

my rig is having issues. the i3 is back up and running but it has no onboard gpu and I don't have an extra one. The one that was in it went into my i7 rig. hmm.. so I can't run it without one. gonna be hunting one down that the board will support. I stuck an old 8600 in there but the whole screen is artifacting and can't see a thing. I attempted to score one off Buck but he's not responding to my pm's. Guess I got rejected as usual lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 20, 2012)

Awwwwww F***. I had my ppppffff on suspend all day!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 20, 2012)

All I can say is Whaaaatttttttttttt?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 20, 2012)

Ya me too. :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Awwwwww F***. I had my ppppffff on suspend all day!



I had to idle 2 rigs during the day for the last few days... peaked at near 100F yesterday

You still made the Top 20 with one rig idle though  

Will probably see you on the Pie tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> New PSU for my main rig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120719/HX850.jpg
> 
> Should provide plenty of power for next for next years Chimp Challenge



Impressive 

I have three Antec Earthwatts/TruePower 650w PSUs...not as fancy, but should handle a mid-range dual-GPU solution fine...and they're cheap


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2012)

well it looks like I won't have the i3 up and running. I did for a bit cause I got it online and was able to connect to it through teamviewer but Now it won't do anything. I won't even get to the windows logo where its loading. The board doesn't have onboard gpu so I stuck an old card in there That worked the last time I used it. But now nothing.



Spoiler


----------



## Bow (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey guys I have a WD 10,00 rpm 150gb Raptor, I am going to post FS soon, $40.00 shipped in the state.
PM me.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> New PSU for my main rig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120719/HX850.jpg
> 
> Should provide plenty of power for next for next years Chimp Challenge



Can't wait for that thing to get installed  

Your package will go out Monday- USPS gave me a hard time over the weight


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> well it looks like I won't have the i3 up and running. I did for a bit cause I got it online and was able to connect to it through teamviewer but Now it won't do anything. I won't even get to the windows logo where its loading. The board doesn't have onboard gpu so I stuck an old card in there That worked the last time I used it. But now nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be the day for problems :shadedshu My 790GX/1045T is giving me problems 

It runs for about 10 minutes and the screen goes blank and won't reset unless I unplug it- I'm going to try to switch back to the IGP in case it's the 6850 causing the problem. If that doesn't fix it I'm thinking mobo or PSU (mobo is kinda old, PSU is a 700w Rosewill Value line model)???? Fingers crossed for now that it's something simple and cheap to fix 

@theonedub- your PSU will be out tonight.... with any luck I can drop it off at the post office tomorrow am


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Must be the day for problems :shadedshu My 790GX/1045T is giving me problems
> 
> It runs for about 10 minutes and the screen goes blank and won't reset unless I unplug it- I'm going to try to switch back to the IGP in case it's the 6850 causing the problem. If that doesn't fix it I'm thinking mobo or PSU (mobo is kinda old, PSU is a 700w Rosewill Value line model)???? Fingers crossed for now that it's something simple and cheap to fix



I hear that. I don't have another gpu to stick in there so I don't know what to do. Being in my situation still, I can't afford a gpu for a while and I have no idea how long a while is. Been trying to get one off tpu that someone could work with me on but haven't found anyone yet. I'd hate for this rig to just be sitting here doing nothing.

Hope yours is an easy fix and you get up and running again soon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Must be the day for problems :shadedshu My 790GX/1045T is giving me problems
> 
> It runs for about 10 minutes and the screen goes blank and won't reset unless I unplug it- I'm going to try to switch back to the IGP in case it's the 6850 causing the problem. If that doesn't fix it I'm thinking mobo or PSU (mobo is kinda old, PSU is a 700w Rosewill Value line model)???? Fingers crossed for now that it's something simple and cheap to fix
> 
> @theonedub- your PSU will be out tonight.... with any luck I can drop it off at the post office tomorrow am



pmed buddy.


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2012)

hey shot, you get that ethernet cable yet? all setup?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone else experiencing server issues?  I can't upload any WUs 

I picked up a U7600 laptop today (C2D 1.2GHz); I briefly considered crunching on it, but it hits 90c @ load and it's too slow to do much, so it's going to stay WCG-free for now.


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2012)

I had a slight issue earlier when one of my rigs wouldn't upload but its fine now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> I had a slight issue earlier when one of my rigs wouldn't upload but its fine now.



None of my systems are reporting ATM  :shadedshu


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2012)

you try shutting them down completly and reopening them after a few seconds? I have to do that every once in a while to get them to upload after connection was lost.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> None of my systems are reporting ATM  :shadedshu



They are doing some work at WCG (Forum announcement):
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33481

They are also switching some stuff around (read this forum post):
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33485


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2012)

I also had a problem with uploads this evening. I have one rig sitting on about 20 or so results.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> They are doing some work at WCG (Forum announcement):
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33481
> 
> They are also switching some stuff around (read this forum post):
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33485


Awesome, thank you so much!


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I also had a problem with uploads this evening. I have one rig sitting on about 20 or so results.



My i7 is sitting on 168 completed tasks


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2012)

168  that must be a couple days worth there.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 168  that must be a couple days worth there.



Ehh, actually since about last night I think.  I have the i7 doing C4SW WUs, and it does a WUs 8 at a time in ~45:30 each.  So it goes through a lot 

EDIT:  And we are reporting!


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2012)

Got the i7 920 up, currently sitting at almost 3.5GHz... still playing with it.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess its my turn for stalled updates


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2012)

3570mhz, if it's stable here, this is where it stays... at least until I get better memory, if I decide to.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't see to see something idle, so my new laptop is crunching....a 1.2GHz Core 2 Duo


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I guess its my turn for stalled updates


See my earlier post (above) or try to force it to communicate WCG forum said it would take 10-15 communication attempts to hit the proper server... mine that are actually running are doing fine now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> hey shot, you get that ethernet cable yet? all setup?



Actually just got it the other day. I haven't had a chance to run it yet, but I am planning to sometime today when I get a chance.


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2012)

hat said:


> 3570mhz, if it's stable here, this is where it stays... at least until I get better memory, if I decide to.



Test passed with flying colors, max temp 81c on hottest core (hot ambients, low cfm fans). Not  sure what its use will be during the summer, but in the winter... space heater.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you posted pics of that setup, hat?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2012)

@Norton
Sounds like a gpu driver issue. Clean em out and try the drivers on the disc.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 22, 2012)

Well the 100ft net cable project is done. Now all my crunchers are hardwired to the router. And I now have 2 extra ports if needed in the bedroom. I also have another 6 port switch if needed.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Norton
> Sounds like a gpu driver issue. Clean em out and try the drivers on the disc.



Was going to try a fresh install of windows 7 on another drive in a little bit so that should rule that out...

Thanks!


----------



## Bow (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## hat (Jul 22, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Have you posted pics of that setup, hat?



here you go


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Was going to try a fresh install of windows 7 on another drive in a little bit



Something I have been needing to do for a LONG time now.

@hat

Looking VERY nice. I love it!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2012)

Guys, I'm leaving town tomorrow morning and I'll be offline for about a week and a half.  My output will be down considerably, but I'll still be doing something


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> I had to idle 2 rigs during the day for the last few days... peaked at near 100F yesterday
> 
> You still made the Top 20 with one rig idle though
> 
> Will probably see you on the Pie tomorrow



pis, pffff we'll see...if I can just stop gaming...



[Ion] said:


> Guys, I'm leaving town tomorrow morning and I'll be offline for about a week and a half.  My output will be down considerably, but I'll still be doing something



or someone?


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been uploaded more then 10 tasks in the last 4 days but my score is 544 same as 4 days before and free-dc.org says i have been not uploading any task for 4 days!
Where does my work gone?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Im alive guys! I will be heading home today and boy do I have a burnt body! My face looks like a lobster. I tried to remote into my 2600K last night but I believe we may have had a power outage at work. I will comb the bios to see if there is a feature to restore power on a power failure. I know my old Abit NI8 SLI had this feature and it saved many of downloads when I was in Iraq. I plan on uploading a bunch of photos from my vacation and also my I7-920 combo was delivered and my sister put all my mail in the house so I cannot wait to get it up and running!

Mad shot - I am glad you got your cable and enjoying it


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 22, 2012)

gopal said:


> I have been uploaded more then 10 tasks in the last 4 days but my score is 544 same as 4 days before and free-dc.org says i have been not uploading any task for 4 days!
> Where does my work gone?



Try to go to here https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewBoincResults.do

And see if they are pending or what.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 22, 2012)

gopal said:


> I have been uploaded more then 10 tasks in the last 4 days but my score is 544 same as 4 days before and free-dc.org says i have been not uploading any task for 4 days!
> Where does my work gone?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120722/userdailysingle.png



All your work belongs to us 





Thanks again brandon and it works great.  No more usb wifi adapters back there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2012)

@Brandon

Welcome home! I shall now call you Clifford.....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Why clifford? lol

I drank so much beer on the beach that I probably seen a big ass red dog!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why clifford? lol



Red like a lobster ... 

Clifford is red....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL I figured that out when I realized he was red.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah if you guys have been wondering where I went recently and why the hiatus...


brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I figured that out when I realized he was red.



.. think I figured out how to build multi device themes for Android.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well we are glad you are back Jr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well we are glad you are back Jr



Thanks man. Here's some of my recent work......

http://themikmik.com/showthread.php...ma-Installer-Tweaks-S-Off-VillainTheme-Engine
http://themikmik.com/showthread.php...-Pink-Neon-amp-Yellow-VillainRom-Theme-Engine
Very VERY close to getting those themes to port over to multi devices just need a tester or 2.


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

What are that!?x5

Well i reinstalled my bonic manager and attached to wcg again and the avg work done was changed 54 before and 36 now but still don't know where does my tasks returned (19-22 July 2012) go!

They are not pending!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking good. digi shipped out the evo 4g yesterday so once it arrives I will get a FT thread going


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looking good. digi shipped out the evo 4g yesterday so once it arrives I will get a FT thread going



Before you post, willing to test my stuff? It's got ICS/Sense 3.6 right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Before you post, willing to test my stuff? It's got ICS/Sense 3.6 right?



Not sure yet, I will check it out but I think digi rooted it.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 22, 2012)

gopal said:


> What are that!?x5
> 
> Well i reinstalled my bonic manager and attached to wcg again and the avg work done was changed 54 before and 36 now but still don't know where does my tasks returned (19-22 July 2012) go!
> 
> They are not pending!



Nothing at all?
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewBoincResults.do

Errors or invalids? When is the latest from in the list?


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

well one invalid, 3 pending but 4 are missing


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 22, 2012)

That's odd. Can't say what's wrong. Does it keep failing?


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

@jr- good to see you posting a bit more  

Update on my 1045T rig.... definitely not a software issue. I tried a fresh install of win7 on 2 different drives and I couldn't keep it running long enough to install 

Symptoms:
- starts up (sometimes) and either hangs on boot or boots to windows, runs 10-15 minutes and screen goes blank (790GX IGP and HD6850 same effect) it won't force off or reset* and I need to unplug it to shut it down.
*It's not the power button- disconnected the case buttons and used the ones on the board to check it (same effect)

Possibilities:
- board (DKA-790GX Platinum)
- PSU Rosewill RV2-700
- CPU (1045T @ stock)
- Ram (2x2GB 1066 Dominators... running @800mhz)

atm I'm thinking board or PSU. I'll test the CPU in my main rig in a day or two and I have a PSU on the way

Guess it was time to upgrade anyway


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

Well i think ??
Well i should ask chicken patty for help, i have reinstalled the bonic manager and it is downloading tasks so wait and see what happens


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> @jr- good to see you posting a bit more
> 
> Update on my 1045T rig.... definitely not a software issue. I tried a fresh install of win7 on 2 different drives and I couldn't keep it running long enough to install
> 
> ...



Mobo problem, i also had this problem with my very old mobo biostar 815(forgot the model) it has almost same problem but it does never hangs on booting it works for 15-25 min and goes blank and starts again so i upgraded my mobo and ram
now it is working fine


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> @jr- good to see you posting a bit more
> 
> Update on my 1045T rig.... definitely not a software issue. I tried a fresh install of win7 on 2 different drives and I couldn't keep it running long enough to install
> 
> ...



I would test the PSU but sounds like motherboard issues. HAve you ran a mem test?


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

agreed with brandon

WEll brandon you wrote "HAve" it is my habbit to write the first two letters capital not yours


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 22, 2012)

He can easily rule out alot of it by swapping stuff with other rigs.  This is one of the benefits of having multiple crunchers. You will always have parts to test with.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 22, 2012)

This is True Mad. I was glad to have my other computer when I built the FX-8150 rig and put the cpu in wrong and also when the G.Skill snipers died.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would test the PSU but sounds like motherboard issues. HAve you ran a mem test?



I'll replace the PSU 1st and if the problem stays then I'll know the old one is good (save for next rig or spare) but I'm leaning towards mobo as well. Don't really want to try much else until I rule out the psu.

I would run a ram test but unfortunately this is my last DDR2 board and it won't run long enough to test


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

Biostar mobo always give trouble
Well i learnt one thing right now on tpu "never buy biostar mobo"
They gave me trouble 2 times and now norton's turn


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

MSI has been my problem child manufacturer as of late. First the G41 775 dieing 3 times then the 785G dies for the second time...

Only MSI board I liked was the 790FX but lacked good OCing options


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

gopal said:


> Biostar mobo always give trouble
> Well i learnt one thing right now on tpu "never buy biostar mobo"
> They gave me trouble 2 times and now norton's turn



Nope this is my old MSI giving me trouble- the Biostar's are running just fine and I'll replace this board with another Biostar if it is bad


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nope this is my old MSI giving me trouble- the Biostar's are running just fine and I'll replace this board with another Biostar if it is bad



ASUS FTW


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2012)

@Norton
Ty and I can confirm its mobo after trying a fresh windows


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Norton
> Ty and I can confirm its mobo after trying a fresh windows



I'm figuring same as it's the oldest component but still need to to rule out psu.... don't want to short out a new board on a bum psu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2012)

Speaking of troubles, I'm starting to get BSOD's even at default settings.  I am starting to think it's Windows related.  Maybe time for a fresh install...


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

Got my 1045T rig running for a bit trying to finish up the jobs it was working on before I lose all of them.... had to abort about 25 projects that I know wouldn't have finished 

I have about 10-15 that may finish before it goes out again (fingers crossed)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Got the new I7 920 combo and its a D0!!!! Hope it clocks well


----------



## hat (Jul 22, 2012)

My chip did 3570 on stock volts.

Speaking of my chip, what do you guys make out of these temps? Loaded after a few mins of WCG and FAH running together. I'm running a Corsair h70 with it, with 2 noctua ~55cm fans. They're set up for exhaust instead of intake like they supposedly recommend. I know the 920 is a hot little bastard, but I expected these temps to be what I would get after some overvolting, not at stock volts (which is 1.2, if it matters any).






-forgot to mention I'm roasting in ~90f ambient temps right now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok more bad luck, the setup wont boot. It just beeps fast continuously and manual says no video was detected but I have tried three working video cards. I also tried all the PCIex slots.

Looks like im screwed once again


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok more bad luck, the setup wont boot. It just beeps fast continuously and manual says no video was detected but I have tried three working video cards. I also tried all the PCIex slots.
> 
> Looks like im screwed once again



Man that sucks  Bad weekend for crunching hardware 

Mine is limping along trying finish up its last dozen WU's (had to abort a bunch of them)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Man that sucks  Bad weekend for crunching hardware
> 
> Mine is limping along trying finish up its last dozen WU's (had to abort a bunch of them)



I have came to the verge of giving up on this stuff :/


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have came to the verge of giving up on this stuff :/



Hang in there! Do what you can and it will work itself out.... somehow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have messeged the guy I traded with and hope he can figure out what to do. Hope I don't have to RMA


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> I would run a ram test but unfortunately this is my last DDR2 board and it won't run long enough to test




I though you did away with all your ddr2 boards for some reason. I guess the memory would be kinda hard to swap out for testing. If you need a stick for testing let me know. A certain somebody sent me some shorty smurf sticks, but they run great. 






ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ASUS FTW



heh Ask Norton and I about Asus customer service. They well suck. :shadedshu







brandonwh64 said:


> I have messeged the guy I traded with and hope he can figure out what to do. Hope I don't have to RMA



You probably have but I will ask anyway. Have you tried clearing the bios? I have had strange crap happen when I put the 1055t gigabyte system, the x2 555 and the other 1055 Msi system together the first time and it all cleared up after a cmos clearing. They wouldn't boot, just spins the fans slow upon hitting the power button the first time. After the resetting of the bios they worked just fine.







On another note, my bedroom where 2 of my cruncher live got quiet warm today. We turned the a/c down in there last night and forgot to crank it back up some this morning. I can so though the system pulled through the hot temps and ran fine. I have since cranked the a/c back up. I am also going to probaly bring the x2 back online within the next couple days. All I need to do is clear a space for it next to the other 2 Linux boxes and boot it up. It is already loaded and setup as all I did when I replaced it with the 960t was shut it down and move it out of the way.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 23, 2012)

Shitty.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2012)

Whoop! guess who got their 4th star? Congrats CA. nice work man


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2012)

@Brandon

My .02; try a different cooler. Could be bad socket tension.


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> try a different cooler. Could be bad socket tension.



I have that issue with a certain cooler. I tried it on 2 diff boards and it rig just won't work. I thiink somehow the mount is touching some of the boards circuitry and causeing it to short and not run. The boards work fine with diff coolers.

I guess now I have a cooler I can't use. May sell it to recoop my lose a lil. dunno yet


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2012)

Speaking of which. I totally gave up on trying to find a mount for the CM v8.


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

which part did you need? I just went thru alot of my stuff fo some organing and putting stuff up.Some how i have a few extra parts for the cm line.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2012)

A s775 mount and backplate.


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

hmm, I have an extra 775 & amd backplate and a few screws. I got with cm bout a wk ago and should be getting some extra extra as I thought I lost some. I had to go thru all my cm coolers and sort them all out lol.

you need the mount to the cooler also and the screws right? just not the backplate


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> you need the mount to the cooler also and the screws right?



Yeah I got a backplate I could use.


----------



## gopal (Jul 23, 2012)

Well i wonder if my future gigabyte board have the same problem
That is why i said in my thread that i don't trust 3rd party only Intel right now my Intel D945GCPE has no problem for 5 years and i also started ocing my cpu and no problem


----------



## Daimus (Jul 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Update on my 1045T rig.... definitely not a software issue. I tried a fresh install of win7 on 2 different drives and I couldn't keep it running long enough to install
> 
> Symptoms:
> - starts up (sometimes) and either hangs on boot or boots to windows, runs 10-15 minutes and screen goes blank (790GX IGP and HD6850 same effect) it won't force off or reset* and I need to unplug it to shut it down.
> ...



I have the same issue with my 1045T on an Asrock AM2+ board. ATM I have no way to replace the motherboard, but it can run at 80% BOINC. It's not overheating or overclocking issue, I'm sure. 
I read somewhere that the motherboards that run continuously, may require replacement of the lithium battery. I can not imagine how it might be related, but at the end of the week I will try to replace it.

P.S. Tried three different power supply - no change.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Brandon
> 
> My .02; try a different cooler. Could be bad socket tension.



SUCCESS! I took off the water cooler and installed the stock cooler and BAM! POST! The issue I see is that the CPU socket has a thick backplate as well and is causing my water cooler to be way to tight. I may try reinstalling but only giving about 3 turns per mounting screw to see if that will hold it and allow it to boot properly.


----------



## gopal (Jul 23, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I have the same issue with my 1045T on an Asrock AM2+ board. ATM I have no way to replace the motherboard, but it can run at 80% BOINC. It's not overheating or overclocking issue, I'm sure.
> I read somewhere that the motherboards that run continuously, may require replacement of the lithium battery. I can not imagine how it might be related, but at the end of the week I will try to replace it.
> 
> P.S. Tried three different power supply - no change.



are you talking about CMOS battery?


----------



## Daimus (Jul 23, 2012)

gopal said:


> are you talking about CMOS battery?



Yep, CMOS buttery.


----------



## gopal (Jul 23, 2012)

Well CMOS Battery need replacement every 2 years but it won't help in that case cmos battery can help if you pc is not starting due to cmos battery failure (example; Remove you CMOS battery and try to run the pc it will never start) and also if your pc was off for 5-6 months then it will need replacement


----------



## Daimus (Jul 23, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well CMOS Battery need replacement every 2 years but it won't help in that case cmos battery can help if you pc is not starting due to cmos battery failure (example; Remove you CMOS battery and try to run the pc it will never start) and also if your pc was off for 5-6 months then it will need replacement



I know it. Read my post above.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I have the same issue with my 1045T on an Asrock AM2+ board. ATM I have no way to replace the motherboard, but it can run at 80% BOINC. It's not overheating or overclocking issue, I'm sure.
> I read somewhere that the motherboards that run continuously, may require replacement of the lithium battery. I can not imagine how it might be related, but at the end of the week I will try to replace it.
> 
> P.S. Tried three different power supply - no change.



I will give that a try- Thanks!



brandonwh64 said:


> SUCCESS! I took off the water cooler and installed the stock cooler and BAM! POST! The issue I see is that the CPU socket has a thick backplate as well and is causing my water cooler to be way to tight. I may try reinstalling but only giving about 3 turns per mounting screw to see if that will hold it and allow it to boot properly.



Something worked out   jr needs a couple of these -

What is it with Intel boards and flex? Seems like a common issue???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> What is it with Intel boards and flex? Seems like a common issue???



Hmmm I dunno, this is the first time it has ever happened to me before. I may go to ace hardware and get some longer screws to release some stress. 

Well I have just started back up my 2600K, Seems to have had a power failure or outtage at my work building cause the PC was off. I have it back on and its back to crunching full speed!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2012)

It happens brothah. Remember I had the same issue with that Max 3 Gene? For those that didn't know, I couldn't run my Dark Knight at all on that board. Also I think that was partially the case with the UD3R but may have damaged some of the pins causing an issue on any other cooler 

@Norton
Nah, I am at my limit with rigs right now. What I do need to find is someone with a spare PCI SATA card or an AM2 board to run a 3800+ in to upgrade the NAS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> AM2 board to run a 3800+ in to upgrade the NAS.



I still have the 785G if you think they will RMA


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It happens brothah. Remember I had the same issue with that Max 3 Gene? For those that didn't know, I couldn't run my Dark Knight at all on that board. Also I think that was partially the case with the UD3R but may have damaged some of the pins causing an issue on any other cooler
> 
> @Norton
> Nah, I am at my limit with rigs right now. What I do need to find is someone with a spare PCI SATA card or an AM2 board to run a 3800+ in to upgrade the NAS.



 I was giving you a couple of these respect:-) for making the call on brandon's mobo issue


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I still have the 785G if you think they will RMA


Yeah I'm 50/50 on whether or not they will due to physical damage. I mean they should because it was not from your use. Thinking manufacturer defect.



Norton said:


> I was giving you a couple of these respect:-) more making the call on brandon's mobo issue



OK ok, not trying to be stubborn. PM me what you got, Mr. B.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like WCG is having server issues again... first no upload, now it uploads but doesn't report.

I have about 60 WU's waiting to be reported 

** EDIT- now they seem to be reporting  **


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 23, 2012)

Crap, I had problems with my X6. For some reason it was only crunching on 3 of 6 cores. Updated to the latest version of Bonic and all is well.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmmm I have BOINC running on both Windows and Linux Mint Maya versions with the same hardware config....and somehow it seems that the Penguin is delivering more output.....can any of you guys confirm/or do you know if that is a fact??


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Hmmm I have BOINC running on both Windows and Linux Mint Maya versions with the same hardware config....and somehow it seems that the Penguin is delivering more output.....can any of you guys confirm/or do you know if that is a fact??



Linux completes the WU's faster than windows so you have a higher WU completion per day and therefor more runtime per day too. Fastest way to earn badges as a result. Points wise each WU gets slightly less points than the Windows counterparts, so it tends to even out in terms of PPD.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey guys just wanted to give everyone an update on why my numbers are down. I had major power outages on Friday and brown outs over the weekend.. It sucks, but everything is back up and running strong. I'll be adding a 2600k tomorrow and maybe another in a few days.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 24, 2012)

KieX said:


> Linux completes the WU's faster than windows so you have a higher WU completion per day and therefor more runtime per day too. Fastest way to earn badges as a result. Points wise each WU gets slightly less points than the Windows counterparts, so it tends to even out in terms of PPD.



I can confirm this.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can confirm this.



Just more reason for jumping all my machinery on the Penguins .... ahhh wait
Steam is not quite there...

And Steam is in fact the only reason why I am not fully on Linux by now....

Thanx to KieX and ThE_MaD_ShOt for confirming


----------



## okidna (Jul 24, 2012)

7/24/2012 17:32:30 |  | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.

Is everyone experiencing this problem?


----------



## Daimus (Jul 24, 2012)

okidna said:


> 7/24/2012 17:32:30 | | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.
> 
> Is everyone experiencing this problem?



I got the same. Uploading failed.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 24, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I got the same. Uploading failed.



Me too - so there seem to be a problem


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Me too, No uploading right now, Why?
Is there any WCG Server Problem?
Well the deadline is 29th so no problem if i even upload it tomorrow


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Cannot upload task why?


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

They are joking on us!!!
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2236388


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

gopal said:


> They are joking on us!!!
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2236388



This is an old thread. W1z setup that page on april 1st which is april fools day


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Well sorry i didn't know that you guys know about that already, after all i joined it 40-45 days before


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember that  

I didn't check my rig before leaving for work to see if it was reporting.  I'll see if I can remote connect to it and check.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Update: WCG server fixed uploading started again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the update.


----------



## okidna (Jul 24, 2012)

All good now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Is Free-DC working for anybody?  Won't load for me...


----------



## Daimus (Jul 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is Free-DC working for anybody? Won't load for me...



For me too

Not Found
The requested URL /stats.php was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.15 (CentOS) Server at stats.free-dc.org Port 80

Edit:
Uploading failed again.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Same here, looks like a server failure on free-dc and WCG both


----------



## theonedub (Jul 24, 2012)

Right before FreeDC went down all the stats read 0. The guy that runs that site seems to have some of the absolute worst luck with hardware.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 24, 2012)

Where are our badges? A complete collapse.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

The server problem day!!!
Well F@H badges are still there but the WCG badges are invisible


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like free-dc will not available till next update.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah definitely down. .


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Why is the WCG badges are not showing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Because the info used for the badges is from Free-DC which is down right now.  So if WCG or Free -DC go down, chances are we lose our badges temporarily.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 24, 2012)

If I remember correctly they are tied to Free-DC stats... Which is down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep, it's FREE-DC.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess 00:00 UTC to get the server online


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

WCG/FREE DC, y u no online?


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Well WCG's website is working but Free dc does not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah that's still enough for our badges to have gone for a hike!


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

CP you have to write cry not crying to get this 
Well i almost remember all the bbcodes because i use quick reply so i will never do BB Code mistakes



> Spoiler: For Example
> 
> 
> 
> This


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

I fixed that the moment I posted it 

What are you by the way?  A ninja?


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

A ninja?
huh, I like to play Fruit Ninja on my Android tab


----------



## Daimus (Jul 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> WCG/FREE DC, y u no online?



Your post reminds me of the internet language 16-17 years ago, when the connection 33.6 kbps was the fastest.

Y r u not here?
2 u
4 me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> WCG/FREE DC, y u no online?



You would love my new shirt I got on vacation!


----------



## Daimus (Jul 24, 2012)

gopal said:


> I guess 00:00 UTC to get the server online



You're like extrasensory

Free-DC is back


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2012)

WCG uploads/downloads/reporting is still not right but I did manage to get some of my WU's uploaded and reported.

Still have about 30 of them waiting to upload


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2012)

WCG servers seem down again, can't upload my completed tasks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Dude, today has been hell for WCG related stuff. 

And Brandon, what shirt you got?


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2012)

*I just got a PM from Arjai*

He's still hanging in there and trying to get all of his affairs in order.

Said to say Hello for him.... so from Arjai:


*Hi!, I'll be back as soon as I can *


----------



## Daimus (Jul 24, 2012)

Good to get Hello from Arjai. Hopefully his affairs will improve.
Thanks, Norton.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, today has been hell for WCG related stuff.
> 
> And Brandon, what shirt you got?



I got a "Y U NO" guy shirt


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2012)

FYI- Try this if your WU's are listed as *uploading* and seem to be stuck ( i.e. not going directly to *ready to report*):

In WCG BOINC Manager go to the Transfers tab > selected a WU that is listed as uploading > click the Retry Now button

Just got the last of my WU's reported by doing this 

*EDIT- best to make sure that the upload has a timeout running when this is done*


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 24, 2012)

That's because pause between retry times pretty fast hits HOURS. 



Edit: And hope all well for Arjai.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 24, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Just more reason for jumping all my machinery on the Penguins .... ahhh wait
> Steam is not quite there...
> 
> And Steam is in fact the only reason why I am not fully on Linux by now....
> ...



I will have 3 running Ubuntu when I fire the A64 x2 back up in the next couple days. 








Chicken Patty said:


> WCG/FREE DC, y u no online?





Daimus said:


> Your post reminds me of the internet language 16-17 years ago, when the connection 33.6 kbps was the fastest.
> 
> Y r u not here?
> 2 u
> 4 me




That and it also sounds like the Chinese lady at the massage palor. "Hey cowboy y u no pay full money? U no like happy ending? "


----------



## okidna (Jul 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- Try this if your WU's are listed as *uploading* and seem to be stuck ( i.e. not going directly to *ready to report*):
> 
> In WCG BOINC Manager go to the Transfers tab > selected a WU that is listed as uploading > click the Retry Now button
> 
> Just got the last of my WU's reported by doing this



Careful when doing that. I did that yesterday, spamming Retry Now button  
7 or 8 results successfully uploaded but 1 result got stuck at the middle of uploading. When the server up and running again, that WU got uploaded but in the Tasks tab, the status does not changed to "Ready to Report" but "Server Aborted".

Waiting a couple of minutes, I checked my results status pages, and I can't find that WU under "Aborted" or "Server Aborted" status. I kept searching and strangely found it under "Error" status. 

Weird...


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2012)

okidna said:


> Careful when doing that. I did that yesterday, spamming Retry Now button
> 7 or 8 results successfully uploaded but 1 result got stuck at the middle of uploading. When the server up and running again, that WU got uploaded but in the Tasks tab, the status does not changed to "Ready to Report" but "Server Aborted".
> 
> Waiting a couple of minutes, I checked my results status pages, and I can't find that WU under "Aborted" or "Server Aborted" status. I kept searching and strangely found it under "Error" status.
> ...



You're right they may abort (probably a minor chance)- probably better to try this when they are all running on a timeout clock... did an edit on my post to address that


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

If a WU gets aborted by the server it is because it was not done on time or will not be done on time according to the server's caculations with the setup you have. 

Then the server reissues the WU (in my theory at least) to another account that can get it done on time.

Retrying an upload will not cause a completed WU to be aborted by server unless the upload passed the completion date and was reassigned to a computer to get it done on time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad to hear Arjai is okay and sorting things out!  Thanks for the update Norton! 

...and Brandon, epic shirt I'm sure.


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

Now today i will be able to cruch whole day.


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like Free-dc is down again

EDIT- Working


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

You scared me there for a second.


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

Weird extraction of a rar the lime left is increasing instead of decreasing


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2012)

I feel like I have a supercomputer with this chip... it's like my CPU is bored. Nothing I do can use its full potential, other than WCG. Streaming games with Procaster used to require me setting procaster to a shitty low output res like 512x288 and 600bitrate... and 100% loaded my processor, a dual core phenom II. Now I play a game and stream at 1024x768 with 1000 bitrate out and my cpu load hovers around 40%. Temps are down too... I tightened the screws down on my h70 as far as they would go and lowered cpu voltage to 1.1v, and now my WCG load temps hang around between 60c like it is now, or 70c during hot days.


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

How did you manage to do that 920 is not a unlocked chip?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad you are liking the chip hat.   I had some fun with my 920 as well back when I had it.


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

humph, I guess you guys can play PS2 Games on pc better then me!
I get 25fps avg you guys will get 50+

Looks like WCG Server is down again.
Cannot upload any tasks
Does any of you have the same problem?

Looks like no one is on this thread.
Let's see CP-no, Norton-no, ca-no
so no one here exept me


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

gopal said:


> Looks like WCG Server is down again.
> Cannot upload any tasks
> Does any of you have the same problem?



Same problem here on all rigs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

AC went out AGAIN in my house so all crunchers have yet to be restarted since coming home from vacation. I will just crunch the 2600K at work for now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2012)

gopal said:


> How did you manage to do that 920 is not a unlocked chip?



x58 is pre-"intel locked bclk" overclocking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> x58 is pre-"intel locked bclk" overclocking.



Yep CP is right, one of the best setting is 21x191 = 4011mhz! set that then 1.3V and check for stability, if so then lower Vcore until unstable. Also set all voltages manually to there defaults and leave non on auto.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn Brandon, that's terrible luck man. 

I remember my 920. . 4732 MHz on air.  That thing was golden...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn Brandon, that's terrible luck man.
> 
> I remember my 920. . 4732 MHz on air.  That thing was golden...



I meant for a fast 4ghz clock 

Mine would do 4.3ghz 1.3V on air when I had it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

No I know, but it just brought me memories.  I think 4.7 GhZ took like >1.4v.  I have screenshots at home.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep it looks like Freedc and Wcg are still having issues. Seems more so on the freedc end of things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I'm assuming that if WCG is down, Free DC can't update neither?  Or does it get the points and stuff from somewhere else?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2012)

FreeDC, WCG.org, and the WCG WU upload server are working for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Free DC was working for me earlier just wasn't disputing any updated stats.


----------



## okidna (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I'm assuming that if WCG is down, Free DC can't update neither?  Or does it get the points and stuff from somewhere else?



Maybe you're right. Today points is still 0 at Free-dc, so they're not updating because WCG is down/not updating.

EDIT : Just finish checking (updating projects), WCG project server is up and running, no message about shut down for maintenance again. Maybe free-dc will start updating their stats after this.


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

Well for me WCG is working just uploaded a task but Free-dc's stats are old as it should be it will be updated at 00:00 UTC


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 25, 2012)

My PSU seemed to have started clicking under operation... *Sigh* Guess I have to send it somewhere for service or replacement. :S


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> My PSU seemed to have started clicking under operation... *Sigh* Guess I have to send it somewhere for service or replacement. :S



Too bad to hear. Hope you can get it fixed soon.

When it comes to PSU's I always opt in for the direct replacement option for $15 at the computer store. It's a drag to have to wait for RMA's when you have no spares kicking around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well all crunchers are back online. Will try to OC the I7-920 when I get a chance but now its running stock.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2012)

Brandon buddy, I feel your pain with the a/c. Mine went out just before I walked in the door tonight from work. Now I have just about a complete unit for spare parts. The part thats bad is the fan capacitor for the inside unit. Of all the spare crap I have for a/c's laying around, I don't have one of those. Thats one of those F*ck me running deals. I rob one from an old 110 window unit which is just barely enough to run the fan. I will get a couple tomorrow. It's running now but I don't expect it to run long.


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Brandon buddy, I feel your pain with the a/c. Mine went out just before I walked in the door tonight from work. Now I have just about a complete unit for spare parts. The part thats bad is the fan capacitor for the inside unit. Of all the spare crap I have for a/c's laying around, I don't have one of those. Thats one of those F*ck me running deals. I rob one from an old 110 window unit which is just barely enough to run the fan. I will get a couple tomorrow. It's running now but I don't expect it to run long.



Mine did that last year... a spare capacitor is now sitting in the garage ready to go just in case 

A couple of box fans blowing on the condenser is a decent ghetto mod to get cool air in a pinch


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2012)

My blower fan for the inside unit is the one that went out. The outside (condenser ) unit is good. That why it no blow air in house.


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone heard from stinger608? 

He hasn't posted since 7/20... hope he's OK


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow 5 days is a long time for him not to be online. I too hope he's alright. He's still crunching so hopefully thats a good sign. He did 800 points today and 1400 yesterday. That is a little low for him but I believe he was down a rig.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Anyone heard from stinger608?
> 
> He hasn't posted since 7/20... hope he's OK



No word from Stinger but I'm sure all is well.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 26, 2012)

He's a sporadic poster and a trooper. And still owes me half the duty charges on the mobo...he should have told customs it was a gift! 

He's okay. Wyoming is not experiencing weather like I'm about to experience here in London overnight....possibility of tornadoes >>> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=dtx&loop=yes


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

Thnx for the Update CA, Looks like there are a lot of tornedo in london. 
here in bihar,india also possible of very heavy rain + typhoon well rain for sure but weather reporters are not sure about typhoon


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 26, 2012)

gopal said:


> Thnx for the Update CA, Looks like there are a lot of tornedo in london.
> here in bihar,india also possible of very heavy rain + typhoon well rain for sure but weather reporters are not sure about typhoon



Well the link I shared is real time....you can see London, Ontario on the map. I have drank my Coffey and can't wait for this severe weather to hit. My username and avatar explains it all!


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

UPDATE: About the typhoon in bihar,india the typhoon moved to bangladesh-Myanmar religion
Well if it happened then it will be the first time for me to see a typhoon


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 26, 2012)

powering down to avoid surges from lightning http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=dtx&loop=yes


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

Well i used your lighting in my siggy


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, good old P4.
It is running bonic + movie maker(saving the vid) + ie9 = working great!!!
Normaly it should hangs but right now it didn't i think the oc worked.
So, Even a oc of .2 GHZ also helps alot!!!



**EDIT: right now bonic + video converter + ie9 = same as before!!!**


----------



## theonedub (Jul 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well the link I shared is real time....you can see London, Ontario on the map. I have drank my Coffey and can't wait for this severe weather to hit. My username and avatar explains it all!



You would've loved it here a couple days ago. Huge lightning storm with over 2000 registered hits. The strikes were coming in rapid succession with less than 3-5 seconds between. It was the most lightning I have seen ever and really looked like it was out of a scifi/end of days Hollywood movie


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

NICE!!!
well right now raining...raining...raining...raining...very heavy looks like it will continue for 2-4 hrs cool !!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My blower fan for the inside unit is the one that went out. The outside (condenser ) unit is good. That why it no blow air in house.



This is the same thing that happened to mine. The tech came out and installed a new one but left a wire nut off and it exploded the next day so he came and installed a third one and its working good.... for now


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 26, 2012)

Bleh. Clicking happening sooner than before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys,

I am not crunching as of last night.  They are fumigating and putting a tarp in the house I'm rented at, so I left everything off.  I should be back home by Saturday where I'll crank things up again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am not crunching as of last night.  They are fumigating and putting a tarp in the house I'm rented at, so I left everything off.  I should be back home by Saturday where I'll crank things up again.



You should spend the night in it while they are doing it like joe dirt so you can trip balls


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 26, 2012)

Or in the case of the real world. You just die.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Or in the case of the real world. You just die.



True LOL Hope they get you situated soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2012)

no thanks.  I'll pass.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok just checked my I7-920 and its running alittle to hot for my liking. I have the water cooler on it but barely tightened due to it not wanting to post if I go all the way. It seems like its snug enough to cool but temps at stock is reaching 70 deg. I am going to pull it off and change out with my Evercooler transformer 4 with dual NZXT fans to see if that will help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2012)

Perhaps try tightening it just a tad more?  That evercool was on my 920 for a bit I believe and it kept it cool at stock.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Perhaps try tightening it just a tad more?  That evercool was on my 920 for a bit I believe and it kept it cool at stock.



I will try to tighten a little but with it completely tightened it would not boot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2012)

No not completely but just a tad more than it is now.  Maybe it makes the difference you are looking for.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2012)

hey team! I just wanted to share that my wife just gave birth to our bady girl!


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> hey team! I just wanted to share that my wife just gave birth to our bady girl!



Congrats to both of you   

July's a great month for a birthday


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 26, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> hey team! I just wanted to share that my wife just gave birth to our bady girl!









Congrats Mind


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> hey team! I just wanted to share that my wife just gave birth to our bady girl!



Congrats man 






theonedub said:


> You would've loved it here a couple days ago. Huge lightning storm with over 2000 registered hits. The strikes were coming in rapid succession with less than 3-5 seconds between. It was the most lightning I have seen ever and really looked like it was out of a scifi/end of days Hollywood movie


Or been here a couple weeks ago or whenever it was when we had the bad storm blow through and took out power to over 200k people. Ripped trees down and stuff.


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have a bad one about to hit us- man is it getting dark and windy atm. I live near a small airport and two small planes landed less than 5 minutes ago.... pilots are probably glad to have their planes on the ground.

May shut down for a bit if the thunder/lightning gets any worse.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

Be safe man.


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2012)

Storms gone and all clear 

Lots of lightning but we didn't lose power.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

Cool man glad to hear it basically swept passed you.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 27, 2012)

Man, look at those times! 






Getting back to my daily home proved to be a big dip in output. :S
Desktop's down, and my laptop is situated a bit hot, so had to reduce output, and shut it down at night, since it's in the room I sleep in.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Man, look at those times!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120726/Capture002.jpg
> 
> Getting back to my daily home proved to be a big dip in output. :S
> Desktop's down, and my laptop is situated a bit hot, so had to reduce output, and shut it down at night, since it's in the room I sleep in.



You'll be okay


----------



## popswala (Jul 28, 2012)

I got some low numbers today. been gone a few times today helping someone move. I get home and checked online to see what I pulled intoday and I was like "whaaaaat". 2 of my rigs where down. they're back up now but don't have any quesd up to turn in so I don't know whats up there. o well. tomorrows another day.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 28, 2012)

^ Don't feel bad ,  I worked late only to find servers down and a SB-E and 3770K with lots of work to report but no servers.  Looks like a pie slot is open for someone.

Welcome to the team m8m!s if you're reading this thread.


----------



## hat (Jul 28, 2012)

Good news, everyone! I needed a power supply for a while for my server with the 3.5GHz Athlon II, and I thought I'd just swap out the cx600 from the machine in my closet, which I can't use right now. If the power supply fixes the problem with that system freezing, as I think it will, it will be running WCG 24/7 totally uninterrupted, safe cpu power used up by mere quake servers and my phone, which won't be much. It generally got around 1100PPD once it got up to speed.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2012)

Cool deal hat


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, got the ole 4x4 system running and installing Windows Server 2008 R2 now!!!!











Some may have known that I have been having a ton of issues with this system now for some time. Ended up being some baaaaaaaaad memory! Some that I actually purchased from a fellow TPU member well over a year ago. 

None the less, I will have 16 cores a crunching added to my current 12. Of course it will probably not compete with the i7's I have now, but hell, an extra 16 cores has got to help; right?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2012)

Keep us updated with production numbers , please  

Going to see about getting my i5 system crunching soon.


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Well, got the ole 4x4 system running and installing Windows Server 2008 R2 now!!!!
> 
> http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp236/stingar2203/4x4/DSC00736.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice old beast ya got there stinger!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice old beast ya got there stinger!



You can make mine a double. Lol
Yeah very very nice stinger. I always wanted to build one.


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention that I got a job at MPW Industrial Services. Mostly what I'll be doing is cleaning up at a steel mill. $11.22 an hour, roughly 20-30 hours a week, and lots of room to grow with this company. I am no longer a minimum wage grunt pushing carts around all day at a grocery store. I might have some spare cash... but not much room to expand my crunching farm. I'm pretty much limited to 2 computers here, though I have a 3rd almost ready to go whenever I have a spare $200 or so to spend on a case, psu, and memory. I still wouldn't be using it here, but it would be ready to go if my situation changes. The most I can do is upgrade the Athlon II system, with efficiency and heat in mind first. Maybe an 1155 i3 or something. Probably wouldn't mess with it at all.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice old beast ya got there stinger!





JrRacinFan said:


> You can make mine a double. Lol
> Yeah very very nice stinger. I always wanted to build one.




Thanks guys! It is getting long in the tooth now days though. Hopefully it will still crunch good though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice system Stinger.  Also hope all is well with you .


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also hope all is well with you .



Yep! Got the hell out of Dodge for almost a week.  Much needed R&R.


----------



## popswala (Jul 29, 2012)

I tried doing a fresh install on the drive but it still won't show up. I find that odd cause thats the 2nd rig not wanting to work after it moved from a bench to a case. I try to use the bench first for a few days to make sure its running properly before going into a case just incase this happens. I don't know what the issue is. I have another hdd coming eventually which i'll use to fresh install that rig. The other rig not working may be due to now gpu even though that shouldn't be an  issue cause it has onboard. so I don't know whats wrong with that one.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2012)

popswala said:


> I tried doing a fresh install on the drive but it still won't show up. I find that odd cause thats the 2nd rig not wanting to work after it moved from a bench to a case. I try to use the bench first for a few days to make sure its running properly before going into a case just incase this happens. I don't know what the issue is. I have another hdd coming eventually which i'll use to fresh install that rig. The other rig not working may be due to now gpu even though that shouldn't be an  issue cause it has onboard. so I don't know whats wrong with that one.



Put the entire system on the "bench" and check it again Pops. If it works fine then I would have to say there is something wrong with the case man. Have not seen it a bunch, but I have seen cases that "short" out systems. Who knows why.


----------



## popswala (Jul 29, 2012)

thats what i don't know. the case was my old main case so i know it worked fine. heck one of the other rigs that use to run in there, I pulled out and stuck on a bench but it went into a diff case and won't work either. So i have 2 seperated rig in 2 diff cases not wanting to work. I already got all the power wires and what not sip tied in and cable management done. I think the hdd just went completely dead. I have one coming one day but not sure when. I may pull the other non working rig out and stick on the bench and see whats wront with it soon. just can't get myself to doing it yet as that one is all tied in also.


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice System stinger608 but what processors do you use in that?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2012)

gopal said:


> Nice System stinger608 but what processors do you use in that?



Actually it is a Socket F 1207. This system is running 4 quad core Opteron 8250's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

I am going to be the first one to give a guess on ppd Stinger. I am going to say once it's spooled up ppd will be between 4 and 5k. Thats just a off the wall guess I could be way off.


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

Installed a Xig Night Hawk on my main rig last night with a pair of 1500 rpm Scythe Kama Flex fans for Push-Pull. 
  The AS5 still needs to break in but temps are running 5c cooler @ 42C while crunching 100% and with a slight overclock to 3.8Ghz on the FX-8150.

   These Night Hawk coolers pull some serious heat off of a cpu but man are they a pain to install  I'm going to go with water cooling next time.

Thanks to *theonedub* for trading with me for these Scythe fans  best fans I've used so far


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Well, got the ole 4x4 system running and installing Windows Server 2008 R2 now!!!!
> 
> http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp236/stingar2203/4x4/DSC00736.jpg
> 
> ...



Welcome back Stinger! 

See guys? I told you he was alright!! (they were all worried about you )



Norton said:


> Installed a Xig Night Hawk on my main rig last night with a pair of 1500 rpm Scythe Kama Flex fans for Push-Pull.
> The AS5 still needs to break in but temps are running 5c cooler @ 42C while crunching 100% and with a slight overclock to 3.8Ghz on the FX-8150.
> 
> These Night Hawk coolers pull some serious heat off of a cpu but man are they a pain to install  I'm going to go with water cooling next time.
> ...



3.8Ghz??? Surely you can get to 4.0 with the 8150 without any voltage increase!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> See guys? I told you he was alright!! (they were all worried about you )



 Yep, just took some much needed R&R for almost a week. 

Well crap, got the 4x4 system up running, all updated, WCG running, and pow! Blew a damn breaker in the house. 

Then I remembered that I needed to find a place to put this system other than the computer room. 

Now I have it shut down.........Again LOL and trying to find a place that I can run this power hungry monster. 

This damn place has the computer room, bedroom, and part of the living room all on one stupid 15 amp breaker. 

Trying to convince the wife that I need to put this in the laundry area which runs on a 20 amp. Not going over so well.


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Actually it is a Socket F 1207. This system is running 4 quad core Opteron 8250's



WOW



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am going to be the first one to give a guess on ppd Stinger. I am going to say once it's spooled up ppd will be between 4 and 5k. Thats just a off the wall guess I could be way off.



Exactly


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, just took some much needed R&R for almost a week.
> 
> Well crap, got the 4x4 system up running, all updated, WCG running, and pow! Blew a damn breaker in the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Welcome back Stinger!
> 
> See guys? I told you he was alright!! (they were all worried about you )
> 
> ...



I guess I just get edgy from time to time- had some bad things happen to good people in the recent past. Hope you enjoyed your time off there stinger 

I was only running 3.8 because it was running a little to warm for me on the old Dark Knight cooler. I'll be at 4.0 in a few days after the AS5 breaks in a bit more  

*Note- the 6200 is crunching 100% at 4.0 while running a steady 38C on the other Night Hawk cooler


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

@ Norton; why is your PII 1045T is offline


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

gopal said:


> @ Norton; why is your PII 1045T is offline



My mainboard is giving me trouble (90% sure). I'm waiting on a new PSU to make sure it's not that and then I will replace the board. Don't want to kill a new board if the psu killed this one.

Considering trading/selling the 1045T for an FX 6 or 8 core if I do need a new board


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> My mainboard is giving me trouble (90% sure). I'm waiting on a new PSU to make sure it's not that and then I will replace the board. Don't want to kill a new board if the psu killed this one.
> 
> Considering trading/selling the 1045T for an FX 6 or 8 core if I do need a new board



Sorry to hear that
EDIT: Is 1500 is a milestone? because i just reached it now


----------



## Bow (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## m&m's (Jul 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Considering trading/selling the 1045T for an FX 6 or 8 core if I do need a new board



May I know why? I mean your 1045T is probably faster than any FX. Are FX better than Phenom II at crunching?


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

m&m's said:


> May I know why? I mean your 1045T is probably faster than any FX. Are FX better than Phenom II at crunching?



FX's run well for crunching imho

FX 8 cores can run 4-6,000 ppd depending on the speed they are clocked at. FX 6 cores run about 75% of the output of the 8 core.

I'm running 3 FX and the 1045T for crunching- I prefer the FX's ... reason I'm considering selling/trading the 1045T is that I may be able to pickup an FX 8 core as a direct swap.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 29, 2012)

m&m's said:


> May I know why? I mean your 1045T is probably faster than any FX. Are FX better than Phenom II at crunching?



IMHO 1045T cannot be faster than FX-81xx in any case. I'm running 2 hexa-cores Phenoms and even 1075T 3,6 ghz overclocked is 15-20% slower than eight-cores FX 4,2.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2012)

I can attest to the phenom's not being able to keep up with the fx's as I am running 5 Phenom systems and 1 Athlon x2 system and I can just bearly keep up with Norton and Daimus.


----------



## m&m's (Jul 30, 2012)

Daimus said:


> IMHO 1045T cannot be faster than FX-81xx in any case. I'm running 2 hexa-cores Phenoms and even 1075T 3,6 ghz overclocked is 15-20% slower than eight-cores FX 4,2.



The phenom got 2 core less, is clocked 0.6GHz less and is only 15% slower. For me, FX is a fail but it's cool, everyone have a different opinion about these FX.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2012)

I won't say they are a fail considering they get anywhere from 1 to 3k ppd better then my Phenom x6 systems.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I won't say they are a fail considering they get anywhere from 1 to 3k ppd better then my Phenom x6 systems.



Yup!


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Cannot upload WUs...Free-Dc is down again....our badges are gone again

**EDIT: Where is Chicken Patty? He is not online since 27th Jul, Is he is taking a break like stinger608 did?**


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 30, 2012)

He was having some personal problems on Friday. He'll be back soon enough.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> He was having some personal problems on Friday. He'll be back soon enough.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 30, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Actually it is a Socket F 1207. This system is running 4 quad core Opteron 8250's



Are you sure? It is listed (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=1516868) as 8350's


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Guys, i need a little help...oh sorry i need a big help
The problem in the pic





What should i do?
I have tried to go into Activity and select(look below in the pic)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it doesen't helped...hurry up guys the deadline is tomorrow!!! and this is a Human Proteome Folding Application.

Q2
Whis is the use of this?




?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Q1: try to set to based on preferences and restart the manager - may help, I'm not sure.
Q2: to connect to other hosts you have running BOINC


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Q1:No it didn't worked.,..what's next?
Q2: okay!

Please help with the Q1 it took me 22 hrs to complete that task


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 30, 2012)

I assume that your internet is ok since you are posting here so it can't be that the PC has no connection the the net. If you click Advanced > Do network communication does the error always appear?


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

no error and no response either


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 30, 2012)

...

I got nothing after that... have you tried restarting the PC? I know, that's grasping at straws haha. I cant think of anything else. 

If that doesn't work I'm sure someone with more experience with the client and network communications will be along soon...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2012)

@Gopal

You been AIM'ing me lately?


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

@JrRacinFan; yup I didn't find any one else 

@phas3; okay i will try


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Restarted but same as before!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> @JrRacinFan; yup I didn't find any one else
> 
> @phas3; okay i will try



Lol
It's ok. Message me anytime. I've been very busy a lot lately and might not reply in a timely manner.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

I think i have to contact norton then


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2012)

@gopal...

Looks like from those screenshots that you suspended your network activity (no uploads or downloads) . Check your "Activity" setting- they should be like below:







This should fix the problem


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2012)

i want to inform you guys that CP probably wont be on for a while due to some bad problems in his private life, im sure he will come in here to tell you guys about it soon, but until then keep him and his family in your prayers

thank you


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2012)

We are all hoping for the best (Paul made a thread earlier today).


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> @gopal...
> 
> Looks like from those screenshots that you suspended your network activity (no uploads or downloads) . Check your "Activity" setting- they should be like below:
> 
> ...



Okay, but not now the whole bihar is out of power for 24 hrs due to a problem in the nothern power grid, right now i am on batterys and i cannot run my W7 pc on batterys because that pc is a power eater.

On batterys i can easily get about 5-7 hrs backup on my WXP pc

EDIT: I just remember that last time as an blind shot i have the setting like your pic norton


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope everything is fine with CP.


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I hope everything is fine with CP.



me too.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 31, 2012)

same here 


Small update, the M6500 has now passed to 40% , did a clean up, it was dusty and overheating .

Took off the OCZ Agility 2 as I don't know if the new BSOD and black screen overnight was from this. last week I had 3 black screen, today, seems okay with an old 320gb HDD.


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> same here
> 
> 
> Small update, the M6500 has now passed to 40% , did a clean up, it was dusty and overheating .
> ...



Seems like you SSD is near death.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, I hope not, but if so, I'll send it back to RMA. I had it when colleague gave me the laptop. 240gb + HDD 500gb, perfect for VMware


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

@Norton; Okay i have the settings like your pic but still same problem


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 31, 2012)

I think we got our mayor poster out of the game soon (big part of north off India w/o power => all of India out if grid is connected). What a loss...no daily P4 OC records and other truly worthless post.


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

If you guys think you can help me the really please i need a very very big help, I have opened a thread for it so [thread=169757]CLICK HERE[/thread] to get to the thread.

EDIT: about the power failure it is the biggest power failure in decads, but now thing are going on again but still it is very low volts 135v approx. So i need a voltage regulator to use my pc.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2012)

Reinstall the client and while you're at it, make sure you're on the most current release. Reinstalling will not delete your WUs.

Making a dedicated thread is a waste, 99% of the team sticks to this thread for nearly everything.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 31, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Reinstall the client and while you're at it, make sure you're on the most current release. Reinstalling will not delete your WUs.
> 
> Making a dedicated thread is a waste, 99% of the team sticks to this thread for nearly everything.



+1 there. we all usually post any problems we come across in this thread.


----------



## hat (Jul 31, 2012)

These i7 920 temps are maddening. I'm sitting here at 4GHz, 1.23v (don't know if it's stable yet, slowly pushing vcore up if tests fail) and I get 80-85c load in WCG. Should my temps really be this high? I have a corsair h70 with 2 noctua 55cfm fans...

ed

Switched out the rear Noctua fan for a TT fan I think is supposed to be 80cfm. Temps do seem to have dropped a little.


----------



## popswala (Aug 1, 2012)

just figured i'd let you all know I put a few things up for sale. Since I'm hurtin for cash at the moment and those items aren't being used, I figured why not lol. I was gonna use them eventually when I got a few decent psu's for them and make some crunchers/foldin rigs out of them.

also I know it doesn't pertain to us crunchers but i did get my crazy folder badge now lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

hat said:


> These i7 920 temps are maddening. I'm sitting here at 4GHz, 1.23v (don't know if it's stable yet, slowly pushing vcore up if tests fail) and I get 80-85c load in WCG. Should my temps really be this high? I have a corsair h70 with 2 noctua 55cfm fans...
> 
> ed
> 
> Switched out the rear Noctua fan for a TT fan I think is supposed to be 80cfm. Temps do seem to have dropped a little.



The Intel chips generally run hotter than AMD.

My Q6600 can max out at 87F while running WCG and that is not even overclocked. Intel's max temps are much higher than AMD's


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

I tried to install BOINC 7 on my server and it failed (couln't create user account "boinc_admin"). 

I'm pondering whether to keep the older 6 version or copying the files from my computer to it.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

My problem is solved just removed the cc_config.xml file


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Has anyone have news about [Ion] he is not online since 16 aug


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

August 16?  Or July 16?  Either way I think he was on not too long ago.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry 16 july


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

It's normal for him to disappear for lengths of time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm, I'll try to reach him on Facebook, make sure he's fine.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

So, did you reach him on Facebook?


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

What is this [thread=168110]SETI@HOME WOW-EVENT[/thread]?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

Seti is one of the original distributed computing projects. It's the Search for Extraterrestrial Intelligence. It's users crunch radio waves from space looking for ET. I used to crunch Seti before switching over to WCG.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

But what is the WOW EVENT?
They say they are inviting every Crunching team


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like crunching race between Zodiac signs. This brings fun and reconigition to the project and helps boost the number of steady participants. It's kinda like The Chimp Challenge for F@H.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes I did, waiting on a reply.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 1, 2012)

One of my rigs (FX-8120) seems to be offline or down from yesterday. I'm far away from city ATM so my results in the next 2-3 days will be worse than usual, until I come back and fix the issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope it's nothing bad man.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> Has anyone have news about [Ion] he is not online since 16 aug





Chicken Patty said:


> August 16?  Or July 16?  Either way I think he was on not too long ago.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's normal for him to disappear for lengths of time.





Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, I'll try to reach him on Facebook, make sure he's fine.



[Ion] is off at school and will be back in a couple of weeks a little more regular. He PM'd me before he went out to ask me to take over the Daily Numbers post until he returned.

I'll double-check my PM's and let you know when he should be back 

**Update- he may be posting again as early as this weekend **


----------



## hat (Aug 1, 2012)

Ugh, first day at the steel mill today. Gotta be there tomorrow again at 3am. Fuck.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

hat said:


> Ugh, first day at the steel mill today. Gotta be there tomorrow again at 3am. Fuck.



 At leat you've got a job!!! You'll ache for 2-3 weeks but then it's smooth sailing from there and maybe a new rig?


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> At leat you've got a job!!! You'll ache for 2-3 weeks but then it's smooth sailing from there and maybe a new rig?



Right you are! Did 6 months in a paper mill in my younger days. After a month it was second nature and since it was so freakin' hot in there, I felt cool in 90 degree weather 

Didn't have a PC at the time so it was new rims/tires and a fresh paint job on my 66' Mustang 

Damn I miss that car....


----------



## theonedub (Aug 2, 2012)

Do they have you working 10 or 12 hour shifts?


----------



## hat (Aug 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> At leat you've got a job!!! You'll ache for 2-3 weeks but then it's smooth sailing from there and maybe a new rig?



Haha, doubtful. I only clean the mills as part of a contracting company, so I get paid $11.22 an hour. I already have an i7 920, don't think I'll need another rig. I'm contemplating selling a bunch of hardware off and using that money to boost my server with the Athlon II a bit, though. I'm thinking with all the funds I get from the Athlon II, a 4GB kit of Geil memory, a mediocre Biostar AM2+ board, 8800GTS, and GTX260, I'll have enough to get a Phenom II x6, and I may or may not get a folding card.




theonedub said:


> Do they have you working 10 or 12 hour shifts?



Yep. Typically 2 days a week, setting up our shit one day for 8 hours, then the next day we're using it and cleaning the mill for 16 hours on average.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 2, 2012)

Nothing will make you hate a new job like a schedule with 10+ hr shifts. I'm sure you'll make it, but theres nothing wrong with keeping an eye out for better opportunities.


----------



## hat (Aug 2, 2012)

Just tried 200x18 to get 3600. The heat and voltage was too much at 3.8GHz, it started to throttle down. Hit 89c during tests. Gonna try to stay low and comparatiely cool until winter hits. I used 1.1v for 3600mhz, as it was rock solid stable at 3570mhz with that voltage. Dunno what happened. Did the 30mhz break my cpu stability? Is it unstable because of the 200 bclk? Does it not like the 18x multi? Details at 11.

Trying 200x18, 1.125v now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> [Ion] is off at school and will be back in a couple of weeks a little more regular. He PM'd me before he went out to ask me to take over the Daily Numbers post until he returned.
> 
> I'll double-check my PM's and let you know when he should be back
> 
> **Update- he may be posting again as early as this weekend **



Good to know, he never got back to me on the Facebook message.  Thanks for the update.



hat said:


> Ugh, first day at the steel mill today. Gotta be there tomorrow again at 3am. Fuck.



Damn man, 3am is a bit harsh but you do what you gotta do.  Best of luck!


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good to know, he never got back to me on the Facebook message.  Thanks for the update.



He said he wouldn't be able to access the internet until tomorrow (8/2) so it looks like he'll have a bunch of catching up to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> He said he wouldn't be able to access the internet until tomorrow (8/2) so it looks like he'll have a bunch of catching up to do.



Indeed


----------



## hat (Aug 2, 2012)

1.15v 200x18 was 2 hours stable. Not gonna say I 100% trust it yet, but I'm just gonna let WCG and  F@H be my stability tests while I'm slaving away at the mill and trying to get some much needed rest. It's hard, I don't feel tired at all cause I had to go and fall asleep for about 20 minutes after I got home and cleaned up... and I know I'm gonna be zombified all day tomorrow. 

Oh well, at least my i7 will be slaving away right along with me, hopefully.  If this works out I'll be happy with a solid 24/7 clock. 3.6 isn't too high, but I feel comfortable with it. I only have an h70, it's good but not the best, and it seems to clock the i7 920 very well you need the best cooling just short of high power TEC plates, phase change or ln2.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys, long time no talk, but I've been plugging along as usual. Ordered some stuff over the weekend, including a $32 NZXT Source 210 (received today, nice cheap case), CM GX450 PSU, 4pk 120mm CM fans, $10 Rosewill WiFi dongle and a Rosewill IR thermometer gun on sale (for shits and giggles, but it would be nice to find temps of motherboard components like MOSFETs so I can extend the life of my equipment). 

Maybe I'll take some pics of my rigs when I'm not tearing them down to change random things, but for now I am greatly enjoying my production on both WCG and F@H. That i7-870 I got from Buck Nasty has been kicking ass, and I think I have finally figured out all the settings to make the system perfectly stable and not make me clear CMOS on reboot (typical Intel overclocking problem I seem to have). I think what really helped was leaving the RAM at 2:10 and setting the strap to the DRAM ratio. Not running at 4GHz, but 3.8 (173*22) is absolutely fine for my needs.

Hope everything else is going alright with the rest of you, although a few might be facing some tough problems in real life. Hope things improve for those members soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice to hear from you justin


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

If you guys have any experiance on flashing a bios then help me out
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169851
^^Thread LINK^^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

If anyone wants to go balls out extreme crunching then this thread below is for you! This guy has 3x E7-2870 CPUs with 10 core 20 threads a pop! just imagine 60 threads up in hurrrrr!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1708842


----------



## Daimus (Aug 2, 2012)

$ 3,000 each! It's more than my capability ATM...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Daimus said:


> $ 3,000 each! It's more than my capability ATM...



Yea I hear ya. Did you see my comment on the post LOL If I could only win the lottery!


----------



## Daimus (Aug 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did you see my comment on the post LOL If I could only win the lottery!



LOL
I would say if I was Rockefeller ...
No, it would still be greedy.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 2, 2012)

You can definitely do a lot with those chips, like....run a large company's IT infrastructure.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

^This is what happens when i run WCG on my P4^


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2012)

This is what happens when I run it on all of my crunchers.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> This is what happens when I run it on all of my crunchers.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/badges-2.jpg



Great for you but i don't have any badges yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

#'s are a bonus.  The important thing is that you can crunch and making a difference.  That's what matters the most.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You can definitely do a lot with those chips, like....run a large company's IT infrastructure.



This will be a business, and I, to my shame, do not understand IT nor business.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 2, 2012)

hey guys i just made a page on my site showing total points of Techpowerup! team ^^ 

http://t4cfantasy.com/grid.htm


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

First Music Edited by me
http://soundcloud.com/gopaltpu/dragon-ball-z-ssj3-theme-bit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2012)

i should be adding a 3570K to the team after the weekend finally


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

gopal said:


> First Music Edited by me
> http://soundcloud.com/gopaltpu/dragon-ball-z-ssj3-theme-bit



Anyone like this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> hey guys i just made a page on my site showing total points of Techpowerup! team ^^
> 
> http://t4cfantasy.com/grid.htm



Pretty cool. 



gopal said:


> Anyone like this?



I'll check it out later when I'm out of work.  Saw the link on AIM too.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll check it out later when I'm out of work.  Saw the link on AIM too.


Yeah, in posted it on AIM but got no responce


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

I am working so I can't attend everything at once and right away.  I try to keep an eye on TPU as well.  Multitasking FTW!


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am working so I can't attend everything at once and right away.  I try to keep an eye on TPU as well.  Multitasking FTW!



no problem

Well CP is busy now but what about you guys it is just 1:33 mins


----------



## KieX (Aug 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If anyone wants to go balls out extreme crunching then this thread below is for you! This guy has 3x E7-2870 CPUs with 10 core 20 threads a pop! just imagine 60 threads up in hurrrrr!
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1708842



So a little math, for the fun of it.

- 20 threads@ 2.8GHz ~ 8.3K PPD per CPU
- 60 threads ~ 24K PPD @ at over 9000!($)
- i7 2600K bundles @ 4.5GHz ~ 6.7K PPD ($200-$300)
- 9000/300 = 30 bundles
- 30 x 6.7 = 201K PPD
- 201K PPD > 24K PPD

And all that means is that if I won the lottery I'd buy an airfield and fill it with i7's instead of a MP server.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

That's interesting.  I7's are just beasts at crunching.

Quick question guys.  Let's say it's confirmed and for sure you know that Windows is corrupt or bad or whatever and it's causing you to BSOD every couple of days.  Would overclocking increase the frequencies of the BSOD's even if the overclock is stable?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's interesting.  I7's are just beasts at crunching.
> 
> Quick question guys.  Let's say it's confirmed and for sure you know that Windows is corrupt or bad or whatever and it's causing you to BSOD every couple of days.  Would overclocking increase the frequencies of the BSOD's even if the overclock is stable?



I would think so. Since you already have a screwed up OS in that case, and then you start changing settings on hardware... I would bet you'd get BSODs much more often.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 2, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i should be adding a 3570K to the team after the weekend finally



That would be awesome!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 2, 2012)

i can probably work something up and add a pie chart aswel


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I would think so. Since you already have a screwed up OS in that case, and then you start changing settings on hardware... I would bet you'd get BSODs much more often.



I got Windows 8 RC, maybe give that a go and see.



T4C Fantasy said:


> i can probably work something up and add a pie chart aswel



That would be nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm back from vacation a bit early, and I have my C2Ds and running again.  My i7 won't boot (Windows or Ubuntu) even if I underclock it and overvolt it; I'm afraid that the CPU may be dead.  I'm not sure what I'll be doing about it   Regardless, it's offline for the foreseeable future


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm back from vacation a bit early, and I have my C2Ds and running again.  My i7 won't boot (Windows or Ubuntu) even if I underclock it and overvolt it; I'm afraid that the CPU may be dead.  I'm not sure what I'll be doing about it   Regardless, it's offline for the foreseeable future



Welcome Back!  

   Sucks about the i7  take a step back and go thru the rig again.... maybe it's just something loose???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

leave it off overnight, battery out of mobo, maybe you put it back in tomorrow and it boots...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Welcome Back!
> 
> Sucks about the i7  take a step back and go thru the rig again.... maybe it's just something loose???





Chicken Patty said:


> leave it off overnight, battery out of mobo, maybe you put it back in tomorrow and it boots...



Those are good suggestions; it's off, unplugged, with the battery out for now.  I'll see what happens with it tomorrow morning, but I'm not too optimistic 

I'll poke at it and see what I can figure out/fix tomorrow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2012)

Will it post [Ion] ?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Will it post [Ion] ?



Yup, it posts fine, but it will reboot before Windows fully loads.


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, it posts fine, but it will reboot before Windows fully loads.



Did you try backing the memory down a little bit?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2012)

Try a different gpu. I had a system do the same thing wouldn't load windows or Ubuntu. It wouldn't even let me reinstall either. Found out the gpu was flaky. It had onboard graphics. I swapped in a dedicated cpu and thing booted fine.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2012)

I assume you tried to get into safe mode and all that?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Did you try backing the memory down a little bit?


I have not, although it's running at stock speeds.


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Try a different gpu. I had a system do the same thing wouldn't load windows or Ubuntu. It wouldn't even let me reinstall either. Found out the gpu was flaky. It had onboard graphics. I swapped in a dedicated cpu and thing booted fine.


I can't imagine that being an issue, but I'll throw in another one of the Geforce 8400GS cards I have.


Radical_Edward said:


> I assume you tried to get into safe mode and all that?


It will actually boot in Safe Mode, but in Standard Move it will reboot itself before it finishes booting.  If I have time, I'll try re-installing on a spare HDD I have tomorrow.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, it posts fine, but it will reboot before Windows fully loads.





[Ion] said:


> It will actually boot in Safe Mode, but in Standard Move it will reboot itself before it finishes booting.  If I have time, I'll try re-installing on a spare HDD I have tomorrow.



I had the same issue on my new rig 3 days after I built it. Try another set of memory if you have any and see if it boots into windows normally.

When that happened to me it was the memory that went bad. Swapping the G.Skill Snipers for some Corsair Vengeance did the trick.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I had the same issue on my new rig 3 days after I built it. Try another set of memory if you have any and see if it boots into windows normally.
> 
> When that happened to me it was the memory that went bad. Swapping the G.Skill Snipers for some Corsair Vengeance did the trick.



This is the only DDR3 I have, but I will try it one stick at a time to see what happens


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This is the only DDR3 I have, but I will try it one stick at a time to see what happens



Or run Memtest...give er a whirl, keep us posted.  If she posts then the cpu and mobo are good. I'm almost certain it's the memory.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

The RAM is testing out fine, yet I still can't boot Windows...
I'll try another GPU in the morning, and if that doesn't work, another Windows install.

EDIT:  Even down-clocking the RAM doesn't seem to let me boot Winblows....this isn't looking good


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/gopaltpu/dragon-ball-z-ssj3-theme-bit
^^Anyone listened my music?^^
^^^Rate it please^^^


----------



## theonedub (Aug 3, 2012)

gopal said:


> http://soundcloud.com/gopaltpu/dragon-ball-z-ssj3-theme-bit
> ^^Anyone listened my music?^^
> ^^^Rate it please^^^



I know the team thread has a tendency to go a little OT, but this is probably the third post about your music in this thread in the last day or two. 

There's an entire Sister Forum dedicated to random stuff called General Nonsense.NET. Login with your same credentials and post in the Music subforum there. 

Try to keep posts here about WCG related matters. Thank you.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

I've swapped my GPU with another Geforce 8400GS (known good, I tested it in my Pentium D) and the computer still won't boot.  Given that it won't boot Ubuntu from USB either, I can't imagine that it's the Windows install, but I'm going to try another install just in case.  I've been using only one RAM stick at a time (both test good) just in case.  Any other ideas?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've swapped my GPU with another Geforce 8400GS (known good, I tested it in my Pentium D) and the computer still won't boot.  Given that it won't boot Ubuntu from USB either, I can't imagine that it's the Windows install, but I'm going to try another install just in case.  I've been using only one RAM stick at a time (both test good) just in case.  Any other ideas?



Only thing I can think of is the HDD, but you said you can get to the desktop in safe mode. I would check the event log in safe mode with networking and see if you can find any error codes and troubleshoot from there.

Try aboot into windows normally then when it doesn't boot (note the time) then boot into safe mode with networking and check the event log.

If that yeilds no results my next step would be back up important files to a network drive and do a fresh install.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 3, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Only thing I can think of is the HDD, but you said you can get to the desktop in safe mode. I would check the event log in safe mode with networking and see if you can find any error codes and troubleshoot from there.
> 
> Try aboot into windows normally then when it doesn't boot (note the time) then boot into safe mode with networking and check the event log.
> 
> If that yeilds no results my next step would be back up important files to a network drive and do a fresh install.



I would do the same, if Ubuntu and windows can't boot, I would backup everything, and test everything:

-New install
-Stress test CPU, GPU, etc..
-Test HDD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Ion,
I'd probably blame windows bro.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2012)

ion you could be right about the board as you have tested with windows and Ubuntu. and even tried to boot for a usb stick with Ubuntu. That should have ruled out the hdd and your windows install. And testing with another gpu should only leave 3 things that could be at fault, cpu, mem, or the board itself. You have tested the memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

But isn't he able to boot properly while in safe mode?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

It won't even boot in to safe mode now...I'm not sure what I can do at this point 

I'll try another HDD in a bit (I've already tried 4 different GPUs....3 8400GSs and the new GTX460-1GB).  It's looking like I'll have to send the board/CPU back to Bogmali 

On the upside, however, I picked up a new laptop:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2012)

I bet it's a driver to do with your motherboard. Since it boots into safe mode it's a good bet that's what it is. Ion, did you update any drivers lately? 

Have you tried booting to last known good configuration? What about running startup repair?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I bet it's a driver to do with your motherboard. Since it boots into safe mode it's a good bet that's what it is. Ion, did you update any drivers lately?
> 
> Have you tried booting to last known good configuration? What about running startup repair?



As I just said, it won't even boot into safe mode at this point.  I'll mess with it more this afternoon and see what I can accomplish.  I can't imagine it's a driver, or Ubuntu should work fine (it did a few weeks ago, at least).


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> As I just said, it won't even boot into safe mode at this point.  I'll mess with it more this afternoon and see what I can accomplish.  I can't imagine it's a driver, or Ubuntu should work fine (it did a few weeks ago, at least).



Looks like mobo dead


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmmm. Then I would think failed mobo then. Look for physical damage to the board if you haven't already. This includes removing it from  the case and checking the backside. Since you had it OC'd and crunching.... There is a chance of hardware failure. Hopefully not as bad as the mobo Brandon lost recently. The VRMs blew up if I remember right.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah at this point pretty sure it's hardware.  Let us know when you try the other HDD ION.


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

Well when my CRT monitor started giving me trouble i contacted a TV mechanic and he repaired my monitor by changing some capacitors maybe a TV mechanic help you by checking the capacitors and replacing them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

I think he can RMA the board through the previous owner.  So in that case I would rather do that and end up with a new board.  Now if he couldn't RMA, then I'd definitely look into repairing it if it was possible.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think he can RMA the board through the previous owner.  So in that case I would rather do that and end up with a new board.  Now if he couldn't RMA, then I'd definitely look into repairing it if it was possible.




Not the Mobo unless it's the IMC which I doubt because it posts. and Ion tested the memory and it's good.

Sounds like HHD about to fail to me at this point.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you tried booting Ubuntu off a disk or USB? 

If so then it might be HDD. This is why I always have a Seatools disk handy.


----------



## hat (Aug 3, 2012)

I posted up a FS thread. Selling off a gtx260, 8800gts, phenom II 550 and a sound card. Once it all goes I should be able to upgrade one of my systems from the Athlon II x2 with a Phenom x6.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

They are great chips, I miss my 1090T.  Felt so snappy, just loved it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 3, 2012)

yay got my first confirmation today


wheres my TPU badge under my sig?


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yay got my first confirmation today
> 
> 
> wheres my TPU badge under my sig?



You get the TPU Cruncher badge when you get 100,000 FreeDC/BOINC points


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, I never was able to get the i7 working, so it's been packaged up and I'll be sending it out next week (Bogmali has generouslthy offered to give me a refund).  I've cannibalized the CPU, mobo, and RAM out of one of my sales computers and stuck that in my desktop for now.  Once Bogmali gets the parts, I'm going to start looking for another i7&mobo or an AMD X8/mobo


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> You get the TPU Cruncher badge when you get 100,000 FreeDC/BOINC points



soon my IBM cpu list will be available, something no other site has ^^


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I never was able to get the i7 working, so it's been packaged up and I'll be sending it out next week (Bogmali has generouslthy offered to give me a refund).  I've cannibalized the CPU, mobo, and RAM out of one of my sales computers and stuck that in my desktop for now.  Once Bogmali gets the parts, I'm going to start looking for another i7&mobo or an AMD X8/mobo



Sorry to hear that  but it's cool that bogmali helped you out by taking the combo back. I'll keep an eye out for anything interesting for you 

@ T4C Fantasy- is this one on your list???


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It won't even boot in to safe mode now...I'm not sure what I can do at this point
> 
> I'll try another HDD in a bit (I've already tried 4 different GPUs....3 8400GSs and the new GTX460-1GB).  It's looking like I'll have to send the board/CPU back to Bogmali
> 
> ...



Man that sucks dude!!! Bog is an awesome person and it didn't surprise me at all that he would shoot ya a refund. 

That is a sweet looking lappy that ya got bro! Nice specs man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

Well ION bad news followed by good ones after all.  Thank god you were dealing with someone like Jon!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that  but it's cool that bogmali helped you out by taking the combo back. I'll keep an eye out for anything interesting for you
> 
> @ T4C Fantasy- is this one on your list???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120803/686L 2.jpg




soon ^^


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2012)

And that is what makes this place and team number #1. We have such great people here. Thank-you Bogmali for being such a great person and being a part of this great team.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that  but it's cool that bogmali helped you out by taking the combo back. I'll keep an eye out for anything interesting for you
> 
> @ T4C Fantasy- is this one on your list???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120803/686L 2.jpg



norton look at my IBM link in my sig, i released a format demo of the upcoming list releases ^^ no other site shows all ibm POWER cpus so im excited to be the first


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I never was able to get the i7 working, so it's been packaged up and I'll be sending it out next week (Bogmali has generouslthy offered to give me a refund).  I've cannibalized the CPU, mobo, and RAM out of one of my sales computers and stuck that in my desktop for now.  Once Bogmali gets the parts, I'm going to start looking for another i7&mobo or an AMD X8/mobo



sorry to hear that ION. I wish I was there to see what went on.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

Got the 1045T rig back up and running last night thanks to some assistance from Mad Shot 

I'm up to a whopping 76 points on it! 

May be back in the running for a bit of pie when the rig gets up to full speed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> sorry to hear that ION. I wish I was there to see what went on.



It's alright, Bogmali has been great about it.  At least I have the new i7 laptop to keep things up in the mean time...and I was able to pull a C2D mobo/CPU out of the closet and assemble that with the GTX460 until I find something new.


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Need some help!!!
Whenever i start my Pc it automaticaly start CHKDSK(check disk) While booting the pc i have stopped it many times but it always wants to check the disk so today i let it check and ever after checking the disk once it wants to check again what should i do? I always have to press a button to stop it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 4, 2012)

HDD could be dying or OS could be corrupted. Check your HDD with Crystaldisk info or Seatools.


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> HDD could be dying or OS could be corrupted. Check your HDD with Crystaldisk info or Seatools.



Well i have HDDLife | SS BELOW


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 4, 2012)

It's the OS. You check for viruses? Maybe something is messing with the OS?


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's the OS. You check for viruses? Maybe something is messing with the OS?



Okay, i will check for virus.


----------



## hat (Aug 4, 2012)

So my Athlon II 240 machine is giving me BSOD. Not sure what's wrong. I used the motherboard, cpu, and memory extensively when that stuff was my main system. I'm running the same overclocks I was using and verified it stable. Right now I'm running memtest86+ trying to see if maybe my memory is going unstable. The memory is kinda crappy and it might not be able to do 1000mhz 5-5-5-15-20-2t at 1.95v anymore. The cpu is at 3.5GHz, 250x14. I'm pretty sure that was stable on stock voltage, which is 1.425.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

hat said:


> So my Athlon II 240 machine is giving me BSOD. Not sure what's wrong. I used the motherboard, cpu, and memory extensively when that stuff was my main system. I'm running the same overclocks I was using and verified it stable. Right now I'm running memtest86+ trying to see if maybe my memory is going unstable. The memory is kinda crappy and it might not be able to do 1000mhz 5-5-5-15-20-2t at 1.95v anymore. The cpu is at 3.5GHz, 250x14. I'm pretty sure that was stable on stock voltage, which is 1.425.



Stable for crunching may be it lower. Lower your o/c about 200 mhz and run it a bit at that setting.


----------



## hat (Aug 4, 2012)

Dunno, these settings were rock solid stable when I ran it as my main rig. It's not exactly an extreme oc either, I never overvolted anything. I ran memtest86+ for 2 passes and it came up good, but I increased the memory voltage to 2.05v after that and just started another linpack test.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

hat said:


> Dunno, these settings were rock solid stable when I ran it as my main rig. It's not exactly an extreme oc either, I never overvolted anything. I ran memtest86+ for 2 passes and it came up good, but I increased the memory voltage to 2.05v after that and just started another linpack test.



I was able to run my 960T at 3.8Ghz and it was stable for all every day stuff but for crunching it needed to back off to 3.6Ghz for the same stability.

That was my experience anyway YMMV


----------



## hat (Aug 4, 2012)

It was rock solid stable to crunch all day, hell run linpack all day... now it's not. I had a BSOD again, dropped cpu multi. Now at 13x250 for 3300, down from 3500.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

hat said:


> It was rock solid stable to crunch all day, hell run linpack all day... now it's not. I had a BSOD again, dropped cpu multi. Now at 13x250 for 3300, down from 3500.



CPU's can degrade over time. Needing more voltage to hold the same clock or having to lower the clock for stability can be signs of this.

Did it crunch for a long time?


----------



## hat (Aug 4, 2012)

It ran balls out all the time. I can't see why it would degrade though, I've never seen this happen once yet. It wasn't an exteme oc, it got there on stock voltage without complaint. Dropped multi to 13 for 3300mhz, and it hasn't crashed yet. Roughly one hour into the test. I'll be upgrading soon, but I really need this to be stable while I have it.


----------



## okidna (Aug 4, 2012)

Spoiler











Running stock for now.....


----------



## hat (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool deal, should help out a bit.

My Athlon II seems stable after lowering to 3.3GHz. Hopefully, I'll be upgrading it to a Phenom II x6. Need someone to buy up all my stuff so I can do it!


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

okidna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Another FX on the Team


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2012)

I have my server now crunching 24/7


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, Checked For Virus but no virus found but the CHKDSK has stopped checking the disk at boot-time.



okidna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL That is great but which Theme are you using it looks like W98roll:



bogmali said:


> I have my server now crunching 24/7
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120804/L5410.jpg



Great, do you plan to oc it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2012)

got the 3570K and the asrock z77 extreme4-m, + 8gb crucial 1866 and a hd7770 to hold me over until i get something better 

should put boinc on it later and let it crunch all night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

gopal said:


> Need some help!!!
> Whenever i start my Pc it automaticaly start CHKDSK(check disk) While booting the pc i have stopped it many times but it always wants to check the disk so today i let it check and ever after checking the disk once it wants to check again what should i do? I always have to press a button to stop it



If it stopped great, but I had that issue once and it was the OS.



hat said:


> It ran balls out all the time. I can't see why it would degrade though, I've never seen this happen once yet. It wasn't an exteme oc, it got there on stock voltage without complaint. Dropped multi to 13 for 3300mhz, and it hasn't crashed yet. Roughly one hour into the test. I'll be upgrading soon, but I really need this to be stable while I have it.




You running memtest in windows or off a disk?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2012)

up and running for the team, no oc yet, but waiting on a better cooler than stock crap


----------



## hat (Aug 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You running memtest in windows or off a disk?



Bootable memtest86+. Accept no substitutes. Once it made 2 full passes without a single error I decided to drop the cpu multi to 13, equaling out the core speed to 3250MHz. I ran 2 hours of linpack and it came back clean, since then no other issues.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> Great, do you plan to oc it?



Not until I find some cheap QX9775 or QX9770


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome server Bogmali!

I sold another one of my C2Ds today, so I'm now down to 2xC2D + 1x PentDC + 1x i7-m; this is where I'll be until I purchase another i7 for my desktop.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 5, 2012)

So my primary way of keeping track of my websites of interest is to keep them in a tab.

Accidentally clicked the close other tabs button, and it kindly told me if I was sure that I wanted to close the *213* other tabs. 





And my desktop seems to be fine, so it will crunch once I get back to it.


----------



## okidna (Aug 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> LOL That is great but which Theme are you using it looks like W98roll:



I always love and only use classic windows theme 

Btw, this chip is HOT


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2012)

okidna said:


> I always love and only use classic windows theme
> 
> Btw, this chip is HOT



What temps are you running?

My 8150 is running 42C on the cores and 48C on the mobo sensor

The 6100 and the 6200 are both running mid-30's and overclocked


----------



## okidna (Aug 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> What temps are you running?
> 
> My 8150 is running 42C on the cores and 48C on the mobo sensor
> 
> The 6100 and the 6200 are both running mid-30's and overclocked



Wow, what a great temps you have there, Norton.

Mine while still running stock, 80% CPU time, and room temp is 28-30C, I get 45C on the cores and 54-56C on the socket/mobo (CPUTIN).
Undervolting to 1.2v and turning on LLC, I can get 42C on the cores and 50-51C on the socket/mobo (CPUTIN).

I'm fairly new to AM3/AM3+, so I'm still trying to understand this chip and mobo  messing around with voltage, features, etc. hehehe.


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2012)

okidna said:


> Wow, what a great temps you have there, Norton.
> 
> Mine while still running stock, 80% CPU time, and room temp is 28-30C, I get 45C on the cores and 54-56C on the socket/mobo (CPUTIN).
> Undervolting to 1.2v and turning on LLC, I can get 42C on the cores and 50-51C on the socket/mobo (CPUTIN).
> ...



Temps are not too bad for an FX 8 core. That Xig Gaia is a good cooler, I have one and the two Night Hawk's I have are basically black ceramic coated Gaia's. A second fan will likely bring your temps down 2-3C.... just remember both of the fans should be the same model 

I'm running all of them at 100% but I needed to take the o/c off the 8150 for awhile due to the hot weather here.

*Note- just tested the 8150 @ 80% for a bit and my temps dropped to 38/48 (Xig Night Hawk w/2 1500rpm fans)


----------



## okidna (Aug 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Temps are not too bad for an FX 8 core. That Xig Gaia is a good cooler, I have one and the two Night Hawk's I have are basically black ceramic coated Gaia's. A second fan will likely bring your temps down 2-3C.... just remember both of the fans should be the same model
> 
> I'm running all of them at 100% but I needed to take the o/c off the 8150 for awhile due to the hot weather here.
> 
> *Note- just tested the 8150 @ 80% for a bit and my temps dropped to 38/48 (Xig Night Hawk w/2 1500rpm fans)



Ah, right, I only use 1 fan with this GAIA. Will try adding 2nd fan later.

Thanks Norton


----------



## gopal (Aug 5, 2012)

You guys are running very cool, My P4 running at 60C after cleaning my PC case, Mobo etc. today before that it was running at 65+ with oc and still it is with OC so 5-6 C difference by cleaning, since yesterday i started to OC it to max before that i keep it at 3.2(3.0 stock) which is 100% stable and now i am at 3.3 wich is not 100% stable but it increase performence so i do that only thing i have to do is before playing games on PCSX2 i need to UC it to 3.2 which is 100% stable
btw, I am having a trouble with my internet it automaticaly disconnects every 1-3 mins i had 6 dissconects while typing this post.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2012)

try resetting your router


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2012)

hat said:


> Bootable memtest86+. Accept no substitutes. Once it made 2 full passes without a single error I decided to drop the cpu multi to 13, equaling out the core speed to 3250MHz. I ran 2 hours of linpack and it came back clean, since then no other issues.



Ah good!  So so far that has done the trick.  If it does, only thing I can think of is something in that rig has degraded a bit.  But I mean regardless, over time shit is giong to degrade anyways so...  Just keep us posted, best of luck.


----------



## gopal (Aug 5, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> try resetting your router



I am not running on a router it is a Modem, there is nothing to reset it is because of the ISP it is BSNL who is the worst ISP in india i think


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm getting out of the daily pie since I now can cruise to my points goal in WCG - (9 M and 10th spot in team). I will continue crunching but way out off pie range, I will return my i970 to folding but I will re-launch my i920 when the extra heat is needed in winter time.


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2012)

okidna said:


> Wow, what a great temps you have there, Norton.
> 
> Mine while still running stock, 80% CPU time, and room temp is 28-30C, I get 45C on the cores and 54-56C on the socket/mobo (CPUTIN).
> Undervolting to 1.2v and turning on LLC, I can get 42C on the cores and 50-51C on the socket/mobo (CPUTIN).
> ...



Oh stop your bitchin, my my i7 920 is 73c on the hottest core right now.

Disclaimer: this is a friendly troll.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2012)

you gys havent tried i7 920 co on a stock cooler in 30c ambient lol, now thats some hot shit


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2012)

I think I was hitting 76 or 78 yesterday in 92f ambients. Pretty good considering how damn hot it was. I can't get it to go above 3.6 though, get to 3.8 and with the voltage it takes to get there the damn thing gets too hot and throttles down (89c)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2012)

C0/d0?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> C0/d0?



Lost cousin of R2


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2012)

hat said:


> Oh stop your bitchin, my my i7 920 is 73c on the hottest core right now.
> 
> Disclaimer: this is a friendly troll.



My i7-3612QM regularly does close to 80c 

Still, with the points it should do, and 40w DC power draw, it's hard to resist crunching


----------



## Daimus (Aug 5, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you gys havent tried i7 920 co on a stock cooler in 30c ambient lol, now thats some hot shit



I had one C0 two years ago. In the summer I was afraid of meltdown.


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a d0


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 5, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> C0/d0?





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Lost cousin of R2


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My i7-3612QM regularly does close to 80c
> 
> Still, with the points it should do, and 40w DC power draw, it's hard to resist crunching



My i7-2720 runs there as well but since it has been there a year now I kind of ignore that fact. Never measured the actual power draw but it is for sure the best CPU I have PPD/watt wise. It does around 3.5 PPD.

PS: ION why can't we see your CPUs in free DC- I know that you think that the benches are off but I trust them (sort off).


----------



## okidna (Aug 5, 2012)

hat said:


> Oh stop your bitchin, my my i7 920 is 73c on the hottest core right now.
> 
> Disclaimer: this is a friendly troll.





In all seriousness, I think I'm just a little bit surprised/shocked moving from 95W Athlon chip to 125W FX chip. 

It's a lot better in term of performance but also hotter and of course more power hungry. I can't wait to see my electricity bill next month 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Lost cousin of R2


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2012)

okidna said:


> In all seriousness, I think I'm just a little bit surprised/shocked moving from 95W Athlon chip to 125W FX chip.
> 
> It's a lot better in term of performance but also hotter and of course more power hungry. I can't wait to see my electricity bill next month



Hell you think yours is going to be bad. I'll trade you bills. 

I have 6 crunchers running balls out right now.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 5, 2012)

ah hell, most of the newer systems really don't use a butt load of juice. Probably makes a difference of 10 to 15 bucks a month per system tops.


----------



## okidna (Aug 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell you think yours is going to be bad. I'll trade you bills.



No, sir. Thank you very much


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,lols 10 mins before school see you guys later


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 6, 2012)

Did your mommy pack you a good lunch today? Pb&J rocks man. Have a good day at school. It will be bedtime for us soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> My i7-2720 runs there as well but since it has been there a year now I kind of ignore that fact. Never measured the actual power draw but it is for sure the best CPU I have PPD/watt wise. It does around 3.5 PPD.
> 
> PS: ION why can't we see your CPUs in free DC- *I know that you think that the benches are off but I trust them (sort off)*.



Awesome, that's great!  I'm hoping to get in the upper-2k PPD range; this will be my school laptop so it will get carried around to class.  I'm hoping to get a solid 18-20 hours of crunching/day out of it.

Cause I have my hosts set as private (not sure why, I'll go change it).  I'm not really sure what you mean with the bolded part?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 6, 2012)

The floating point and integer benchmarks BOINC runs, Im guessing.

Hope your laptop is next to an outlet @ school


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The floating point and integer benchmarks BOINC runs, Im guessing.
> 
> Hope your laptop is next to an outlet @ school



I don't think I've ever expressed opinions about those 

Most of the classes I'm in are reasonably small, so I don't think it'll be an issue.  There are also power plugs all over the library, and I've built myself an extra-long 65w Lenovo adapter (all in all, it has ~15ft of reach).  I think I'll be good


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 6, 2012)

Ultimatevortex was down when I came home from work today so numbers are down. Will get rid of the admin account so when it powers up it will restart boinc.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ultimatevortex was down when I came home from work today so numbers are down. Will get rid of the admin account so when it powers up it will restart boinc.



If you aren't doing GPU crunching, you could also install BOINC as a service, so it will crunch even if you aren't logged in


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> If you aren't doing GPU crunching, you could also install BOINC as a service, so it will crunch even if you aren't logged in



Well, I live alone and even if I had a hottie I'd trust her not to screw up the machines. so I'll just get rid of the admin account ( it shouldn't be enabled anyway) and all will be good. Thanks ION


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2012)

gopal said:


> LOL
> I had exams today so i was not online till now(studying) but my brother was playing games on my PC so i was crunching
> 
> EDIT: I need a little help i want the font that the guys used in this vid
> ...



no offense

but im sure you could find some other place on forums for all thos OT talk? 

sure wcg team thread is a pretty  loose one from time to time, and i can 110% understand that sometime we share personal problems and feeling with the team, and why our systems may be down and such

but that ^^^^ got nothing to do with it at all, so please, find another place on forums to ask for help on fonts

or on generalnonsense.net 

again, its not to be rude, but really, there need to be a line somewhere imo.


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no offense
> 
> but im sure you could find some other place on forums for all thos OT talk?
> 
> ...



Well then where should i post it for help? On GN they say you should ask it on TPU not on GN and if i post it here you guys tell me to post on GN. 
*Where should i post it?*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2012)

try under general software here on tpu

or under DIY under image editing or similar, im sure no matter what its better suited for those places

just make a thread about it


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, that's great!  I'm hoping to get in the upper-2k PPD range; this will be my school laptop so it will get carried around to class.  I'm hoping to get a solid 18-20 hours of crunching/day out of it.
> 
> Cause I have my hosts set as private (not sure why, I'll go change it).  I'm not really sure what you mean with the bolded part?



I remember that you once said that the numbers were all over the place. I could remember wrong....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I remember that you once said that the numbers were all over the place. I could remember wrong....



Fair enough, I'm willing to concede I might have said that 

I'm considering picking up this Xeon and a H77 board for my new computer; what do you guys think?  Good deal, or should I try and find a used 2600k & Z77?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 6, 2012)

*Still kicking!!*

Hi guys! I have been relatively sleep free for about a week. Sleeping in a big room with 60 other guys snoring and farting a concerto of annoyance has weakened me to the point of losing it!!

I will keep this short as I have to go sign up for a bed daily at 5pm. There are options but, the guy I need to speak with, a Chaplin, wasn't in today, the buy a bed program sold out by the time I got back from my required TB screen...

Anyways, I am working part time now at a Jiffy Lube across town. They don't pay much but, I will be advancing along to a higher paid job, probably, next month.

So, there appears to be a light at the end of the tunnel. However, this train ain't moving very fast! Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang...I think I can (repeat, ad nausium).

Take care guys, I'll check in again in a while. I'm finding that life actually goes on without Internet and TV. It's just a bit different and time moves slower!

Arjai out!!


----------



## hat (Aug 6, 2012)

Hang in there, I thought I was falling on rough times not too long ago, heh...

Looks like I'm much closer to upgrading Dragonfly with an x6 than originally thought. I may have it by the end of the week, even.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 6, 2012)

Hang in there Arjai and we are pulling for you buddy. Keep in touch.


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hang in there Arjai and we are pulling for you buddy. Keep in touch.



+1 It will get better... hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2012)

Got the HP C2Q system up and crunching at work at 50% 24/7 until I sell it. I'd make it crunch harder but the CPU cooler on it isn't much better than stock and our upstairs AC is only on during the day on week days. :shadedshu

I plan to move it downstairs to our server room with has 3 huge AC's cooling it 24/7.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

Cool Ed.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got the HP C2Q system up and crunching at work at 50% 24/7 until I sell it. I'd make it crunch harder but the CPU cooler on it isn't much better than stock and our upstairs AC is only on during the day on week days. :shadedshu
> 
> I plan to move it downstairs to our server room with has 3 huge AC's cooling it 24/7.



How much are you looking to sell it for?

Presumably even a stock cooler should be fine for 100% load, right?  Surely Intel wouldn't ship CPUs with coolers that wouldn't keep them alright 

My new E430 is looking like it could even do 4-4.5k PPD running 24/7


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't seem to be able to handle a high uncore. At 3400, it eventually gives me a BSOD. Beyond that, it just doesn't work at all. I believe the value that affects uncore stability is CPU VTT, which is at 1.2v right now. Is unstable 3400 and beyond typical with 1.2v CPU VTT?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How much are you looking to sell it for?
> 
> Presumably even a stock cooler should be fine for 100% load, right?  Surely Intel wouldn't ship CPUs with coolers that wouldn't keep them alright
> 
> ...



Selling the whole rig to a co-worker at a deal for $200. 

Unless he bails on me that is. Doubtful. Stock coolers with a CPU at 100% normaly, yes. But with HP bios they limit all fans, CPU and case fan, etc. to like 30% usage no matter what. which is kinda a pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Hi guys! I have been relatively sleep free for about a week. Sleeping in a big room with 60 other guys snoring and farting a concerto of annoyance has weakened me to the point of losing it!!
> 
> I will keep this short as I have to go sign up for a bed daily at 5pm. There are options but, the guy I need to speak with, a Chaplin, wasn't in today, the buy a bed program sold out by the time I got back from my required TB screen...
> 
> ...



Good to hear at least you are indeed still kicking man!  I'm praying for the best for you my friend and wishin you nothing but good things!  Keep us posted as you are able to.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm likely selling my AMD X2 this week, if I do though then I'll probably splurge for a higher-end i7 for my new build....if I can get a 2600k @ ~4.2-4.5GHz, that should be 6k+ PPD


----------



## okidna (Aug 7, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Hi guys! I have been relatively sleep free for about a week. Sleeping in a big room with 60 other guys snoring and farting a concerto of annoyance has weakened me to the point of losing it!!
> 
> I will keep this short as I have to go sign up for a bed daily at 5pm. There are options but, the guy I need to speak with, a Chaplin, wasn't in today, the buy a bed program sold out by the time I got back from my required TB screen...
> 
> ...



I wish the best for you, my friend. Stay strong! 
Very happy to know that you're in a good spirit and LOL about "Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang"  

Btw, thanks to Norton for suggesting adding 2nd fan to my GAIA. It works like a charm. 
Change Xigmatek default fan to 2 Enermax TB Silence and the result is core temp goes down 1-2C AND socket temp (CPUTIN) goes down to + 45C! (from 51-53C)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

If you can pull that off ION, it'll be sweet! 

Your sig is up to date on your crunchers?  Don't see he Athlon in there...


----------



## theonedub (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone know or have a list of all the directories where BOINC files are stored? 

I remember that I once uninstalled BOINC and just happened to be looking through the HDD later on and found directories that still contained BOINC/WCG files.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 7, 2012)

I have 17 minutes left on this comp at the Library. I would have had more time but, I was Google mapping a bike route to work and dumping e-mails for the last 40+ minutes!

Anyways, thanks for all the good wishes!  I have work Wed. and this weekend, with Thu. off. I have a bunch of things to do so probably will not be around until next Monday.

Keep up the good work Crunching, wish I could help, hopefully before too long I will be back in action. 

I'm going now to apply for a second job doing food prep at a Macy's store downtown here. My buddy works there and he says his job sucks because there are no prep people. He says they are hiring three people, I hope to be one of them! It starts at 10+ an hour and I could get 4 days of 5 or 6 hour shifts. That would go a long way towards funding a cable bill, when I get out of this Mission place. "Our Mission is Changing Lives," they say, on everything, it's a nice place, clean and all, but it has been "Changing" my life in the wrong ways!

I have lost over 20 pounds in the last week! I am 6'4" and normally walk around at 205-210lbs. Yesterday I was weighed at the Medical Center, 181!! I need more calories than I am getting from them. I run through 2500-3000 a day in the summer, I'm sure I'm only
getting about 1500-1800 from the smallish meals they serve.

Plus, days I work I miss breakfast, and have to buy sumptin'...cheap! Cheap equals crappy non nutritious calories and it's just not enough! That plus the lack of sleep is making me into a Zombie!! Is that really the way the want to "Change" my life?

Oh well, I have been through worse times, i.e. Army events, so I am mostly upbeat but tired.

Best I can do, right now! 

Blah Blah, Blah...Take Care and Crunch away!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2012)

okidna said:


> I wish the best for you, my friend. Stay strong!
> Very happy to know that you're in a good spirit and LOL about "Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang"
> 
> Btw, thanks to Norton for suggesting adding 2nd fan to my GAIA. It works like a charm.
> Change Xigmatek default fan to 2 Enermax TB Silence and the result is core temp goes down 1-2C AND socket temp (CPUTIN) goes down to + 45C! (from 51-53C)



Nice Temps!!!


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

lools like my P4 is going hard normaly it takes 2+ hrs to complete a Computing For Sustainable Water project but now it took 48 min with same OC!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

gopal said:


> lools like my P4 is going hard normaly it takes 2+ hrs to complete a Computing For Sustainable Water project but now it took 48 min with same OC!!



Some task will complete sooner on the same project. 

Now get off the computer and go do your home work mister.


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Some task will complete sooner on the same project.
> 
> *Now get off the computer and go do your home work mister*.



Who me?
Home Work while exams? lol i won't get H.W. while exams and i studied for exams for more then 6 hrs i will surely get more then 90% well i get low marks in Sanskrit (75% hardly)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

Isn't like after midnight there?


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Isn't like after midnight there?



Yes, It is 12:35 AM right now and my brother just slaped me for not being on bed but i will be on bed in 30- mins
EDIT: is it is offtopic? if it is then i am going to delete this post


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

Time Machine. Gopal is in the future. It is Wednesday there and only Tuesday here.


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2012)

Something wasn't stable somewhere. Ram was about at stock, but to keep up with it my uncore had to be 3200. My core was at 3.6GHz, bclk 200x18. I'm trying 175x21, so really everything is higher than it was before. I'm thinking maybe the high bclk was to blame. Mem is now at 1700 so uncore is 3500, I tried giving the uncore a little more juice at 1.275v, hope it works out.

On a side note, there's a chance I may be getting a 2600k soon. I have a friend who seems willing to give me a good deal on it, if it still works. I plan to oc it to 4GHz, which it should do on stock volts, and leave it at that. Then I'll be trading my 920 and my rampage 3 to another friend who has a 960, but a crappy motherboard that shipped in a prebuilt. This way he can overclock faster than the 960, and I don't lose out on too much since I'll have the better chip be default. The 960 would go in my secondary machine, the rig I was planning on using the 1090t with.

Though I have no space to use it here now, I'll dig up some parts somewhere to make the 1090t a complete system. Once we move out of this apartment, if we do, I'll have more room to run these machines. Though I'll have a 2600k and a 960 going, I can see the 1090t in the future as a 3rd machine, but only if the 2600k deal works out.

You guys had better watch out... give me time and I just might be grabbing some pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I have 17 minutes left on this comp at the Library. I would have had more time but, I was Google mapping a bike route to work and dumping e-mails for the last 40+ minutes!
> 
> Anyways, thanks for all the good wishes!  I have work Wed. and this weekend, with Thu. off. I have a bunch of things to do so probably will not be around until next Monday.
> 
> ...



Damn man, wish I could help bro.  But can't really do much from here you know   Wish you the best man and definitely keep us posted.  Careful on the weight loss too!



gopal said:


> Yes, It is 12:35 AM right now and my brother just slaped me for not being on bed but i will be on bed in 30- mins
> EDIT: is it is offtopic? if it is then i am going to delete this post



No this is fine.   



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Time Machine. Gopal is in the future. It is Wednesday there and only Tuesday here.



How does he do it? 



hat said:


> Something wasn't stable somewhere. Ram was about at stock, but to keep up with it my uncore had to be 3200. My core was at 3.6GHz, bclk 200x18. I'm trying 175x21, so really everything is higher than it was before. I'm thinking maybe the high bclk was to blame. Mem is now at 1700 so uncore is 3500, I tried giving the uncore a little more juice at 1.275v, hope it works out.
> 
> On a side note, there's a chance I may be getting a 2600k soon. I have a friend who seems willing to give me a good deal on it, if it still works. I plan to oc it to 4GHz, which it should do on stock volts, and leave it at that. Then I'll be trading my 920 and my rampage 3 to another friend who has a 960, but a crappy motherboard that shipped in a prebuilt. This way he can overclock faster than the 960, and I don't lose out on too much since I'll have the better chip be default. The 960 would go in my secondary machine, the rig I was planning on using the 1090t with.
> 
> ...



It'll be sweet if you can, those 2600K's crunch lovely!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hat, then 960's do quiet well with crunching. I average right a 3k a day with mine. Some days it spikes to about 3500. Yesterday it did 3200. 

It will be cool to have more competition for the pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hat, then 960's do quiet well with crunching. I average right a 3k a day with mine. Some days it spikes to about 3500. Yesterday it did 3200.
> 
> It will be cool to have more competition for the pie.



Looks like we already have.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hat, then 960's do quiet well with crunching. I average right a 3k a day with mine. Some days it spikes to about 3500. Yesterday it did 3200.
> 
> It will be cool to have more competition for the pie.



@Hat...Are we talking about a 960T or an i7 960? If it's a 960T then Mad is right, I got at least that much when I was running that chip  

I want my 5th star back then I'll hazing me a bit more of that Pie


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2012)

Secondary would be i7 960, not an amd 960t.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you can pull that off ION, it'll be sweet!
> 
> Your sig is up to date on your crunchers?  Don't see he Athlon in there...


I'm pretty excited, with my i7 laptop doing ~4k, I feel that 6k+ is entirely reasonably for a 4GHz+ i7 

That is up-to-date; the AMD X2 hasn't been crunching in a few weeks (I've been out of town pretty much since July 20th; the AMD X2 just isn't worth leaving on while I'm gone, it uses a ton of power and the output is the lowest of everything I have).  My T9600 also seems to be offline ATM, but I still have ~6k PPD in rigs going ATM 

Once I get a new desktop built, my goal is a consistent 10k+ every day 


theonedub said:


> Does anyone know or have a list of all the directories where BOINC files are stored?
> 
> I remember that I once uninstalled BOINC and just happened to be looking through the HDD later on and found directories that still contained BOINC/WCG files.


C:\ProgramData
C:\Program Files or C:\Program Files
I can't think of any more right now....


Arjai said:


> I have 17 minutes left on this comp at the Library. I would have had more time but, I was Google mapping a bike route to work and dumping e-mails for the last 40+ minutes!
> 
> Anyways, thanks for all the good wishes!  I have work Wed. and this weekend, with Thu. off. I have a bunch of things to do so probably will not be around until next Monday.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that you're still doing alright!   Best of luck, I wish you luck getting the new job! 
Your dedication is amazing!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> @Hat...Are we talking about a 960T or an i7 960? If it's a 960T then Mad is right, I got at least that much when I was running that chip
> 
> I want my 5th star back then I'll hazing me a bit more of that Pie



I was thinking he meant a 960T considering he put 1090t in the same sentence. My wrong.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Hi guys! I have been relatively sleep free for about a week. Sleeping in a big room with 60 other guys snoring and farting a concerto of annoyance has weakened me to the point of losing it!!
> 
> I will keep this short as I have to go sign up for a bed daily at 5pm. There are options but, the guy I need to speak with, a Chaplin, wasn't in today, the buy a bed program sold out by the time I got back from my required TB screen...
> 
> ...



Don't lose hope Arjai, I was homeless in Montreal QC from May 2002 until April 2003. there was a housing crisis with a 2% vacancy rate for rental apartments. I lost everything I ever owned. when I finally got off the street all I had was a backpack with some clothes and an unfurnished bachelor pad. I slept on the floor for 4 years until I finally bought myself a bed. Now I have a fully furnished 2 bedroom upper in a house with 3 performance computers.

If I can do it, you can do it!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

hat said:


> Secondary would be i7 960, not an amd 960t.



It hasn't been running for a few weeks, but I ran for a few a i7 950 at stock which I believe is 3.2 GHz, and I was getting about 3500ish ppd.  Just for reference.  Even that would still be a nice choice.



[Ion] said:


> I'm pretty excited, with my i7 laptop doing ~4k, I feel that 6k+ is entirely reasonably for a 4GHz+ i7
> 
> That is up-to-date; the AMD X2 hasn't been crunching in a few weeks (I've been out of town pretty much since July 20th; the AMD X2 just isn't worth leaving on while I'm gone, it uses a ton of power and the output is the lowest of everything I have).  My T9600 also seems to be offline ATM, but I still have ~6k PPD in rigs going ATM
> 
> ...



Consistent 10k ppd would definitely be nice   I hope I can at least get close to that.  I used to do with both i7's running, the 2600K and the i7 950 about 8-9k ppd.  If I got lucky I'll get to 10k ppd some days.  We'll see.  Can't wait to get that going again when I get back home.



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Don't lose hope Arjai, I was homeless in Montreal QC from May 2002 until April 2003. there was a housing crisis with a 2% vacancy rate for rental apartments. I lost everything I ever owned. when I finally got off the street all I had was a backpack with some clothes and an unfurnished bachelor pad. I slept on the floor for 4 years until I finally bought myself a bed. Now I have a fully furnished 2 bedroom upper in a house with 3 performance computers.
> 
> If I can do it, you can do it!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It hasn't been running for a few weeks, but I ran for a few a i7 950 at stock which I believe is 3.2 GHz, and I was getting about 3500ish ppd.  Just for reference.  Even that would still be a nice choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Consistent 10k ppd would definitely be nice   I hope I can at least get close to that.  I used to do with both i7's running, the 2600K and the i7 950 about 8-9k ppd.  If I got lucky I'll get to 10k ppd some days.  We'll see.  Can't wait to get that going again when I get back home.



Yeah, you should have no issues getting 3.5-4k PPD from it...and a ~3.8GHz OC should be cake, which could net you 5-5.5k depending on the WUs you give it (C4SW seems to be the best, if you can cope with the RAM usage)

Whether I add a IVB Xeon, 2600k, OCed 920, or OCed FX, 10k PPD is basically 1 new computer away...and on a good day I might be able to pull a slice of pie.  We'll see, 2 FX rigs would be ~$550 (using RAM, HDDs, and PSUs I have ATM), but I don't think I can get two right now.  Perhaps one now & one later on...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Two would be sweet . But don't push it, one is fine, when the crunching bug bites again you get the second one.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Two would be sweet . But don't push it, one is fine, when the crunching bug bites again you get the second one.




+1 see what happens with Piledriver in the Fall for rig #2.... may be able to pickup a deal if a price war breaks out or if AMD starts clearing out stock on FX's


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> +1 see what happens with Piledriver in the Fall for rig #2.... may be able to pickup a deal if a price war breaks out or if AMD starts clearing out stock on FX's



Piledriver 10 core would deffo be nice but I'm tapped out on purchasing. I toyed with the idea of delaying the 8 core build to wait for the piledriver but I just had to get a 2nd performance pc!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

When is piledriver due again?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> When is piledriver due again?



According to this guy looks like 2 months 

http://nicolas11x12techx.blogspot.ca/2012/06/amd-piledriver-new-release-dates.html


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Also I think they are ending production on the current fx chips at the same time. So those of us that are waiting on the PD better hope it does better then Bd or we may be sticking to Phenoms even longer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

I will need about a few months so I guess I'm forced to wait.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will need about a few months so I guess I'm forced to wait.



You should, perhaps some better deals will be around then (I got burned when I bought my 7950 on sale a few weeks ago, only for the general price of the good ones to drop $50) and maybe you can pick up a 2600K system or something for cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah I'll definitely be waiting and on the lookout.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hows your Mom doing CP? 

My and my wife's prays are with her and your family my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

She should be released tomorrow.  Hopefully!  Thanks man!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 8, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is frigging awesome news brother!!!!!!












Chicken Patty said:


> She should be released tomorrow.  Hopefully!  Thanks man!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> She should be released tomorrow.  Hopefully!  Thanks man!



I know Ive been out of the loop alot lately. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm glad she's almost home!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> She should be released tomorrow.  Hopefully!  Thanks man!



That's awesome, I'm really glad to hear that!  I'm sure you're both glad to be going home!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm glad she'll be home and I'm glad to return to my regular routine.  It's been rough for me lately.


----------



## gopal (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> She should be released tomorrow.  Hopefully!  Thanks man!



hey, if Stinger didn't asked you will not told us the good news man,Did you forgot about that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

A lot of things on my mind man, I try to remember everything.


----------



## gopal (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> A lot of things on my mind man, I try to remember everything.



Yeah, I didn't remember that my PC was on or off right now from Library PC I will be home in a hour, I should be at home now but my friend said to wait for him he is reading a bunch books here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I'm off to bed, gotta be up in a few for work.  Hope you get home soon man, later!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks guys, I'm glad she's almost home!




Glad to hear that


----------



## gopal (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry guys i was not here for last 10 hrs i have a fever and no one at home so i was bored and made some Optical Flares in Photoshop and forgot about TPU when my work done i am here.


Spoiler: OFF TOPIC (Warning those who don't like off topic post please do not read this Spoiler)



[offtopic]If any of you need my Optical Flares PM me i will send you a link and there will also a thread on GN for that in the Image Editing Section[/offtopic]


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2012)

im sorry if i scared you gopal, wasnt my intention

theres no problem in linking to another thread you made or something else, as long as you can keep it simple and not go balls out derailing the thread completely


----------



## gopal (Aug 8, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im sorry if i scared you gopal, wasnt my intention
> 
> theres no problem in linking to another thread you made or something else, as long as you can keep it simple and not go balls out derailing the thread completely


 thats why i have added the Warning


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay, calling all x58 experts. I can't even get stable at stock speed. CPU is completely stock, RAM is completely stock at 1600 8-8-8-24, with the uncore at 3333, one step above 3200, which is supposed to help for stability. My boars says "standard" VTT is 1.2v. I errored out at 1.225 and 1.25, and at 1.275 I got a random bsod (1a memory management error). Now I'm trying 1.3v VTT. What voltage is typically used for this uncore speed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Yikes I don't remember much about X58 and voltages . But if I recall correctly 1.35v was what I used for 4.7 GHz...

VTT wise, I could be talking out of my ass though.

Maybe you can find something in here that may help?  I know that thread was beyond helpful when I had my X58.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76464&highlight=X58+feedback


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2012)

Binge made a very nice oc thread on x58

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108526

there it was, dunno if it helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Just posted it in my last post don


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I've been looking at the x58 guide. I think my voltage here is QPI/DRAM Core Voltage. Default says 1.2v, I'm trying to find a stable value. Or maybe my uncore would be stable at 3200, even at 1.2v and the ram isn't stable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think I ever RAM my uncore higher than double my RAM Speed?  If RAM was at 1600, I just left uncore at 3200.  What I found and so did many, that helped with stability was bumping the Southbridge voltage up a bit.  But that usually helped at higher clocks only.  You said CPU speed is default right?


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, everything is stock. Just trying to get it stable. Either the memory is unstable or the uncore can't keep up with the 1600 ram. 1333 is Intel spec, so even at stock I'm still out of spec.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Well there's something fishy going on with my 555 and the 960. Numbers are off on those 2 which is why my numbers are about 2k down. I'll find out when I get home. It's the exact machine themselves as the partner rigs to them are ok. I have my rigs setup with one of the 1055's and the 555 together at one outlet, the 970, 960, and 4400+ at another outlet in the bedroom. And the last 1055t is in a separate outlet branched off of the outlet with the other 1055t. So if the all the ones on a perticular outlet are low I know somehow that outlet lost power and shut those down. Now where this is 2 rigs on separate outlets, there is either a problem with the rig itself or those 2 haven't updated for some weird reason. I get to go home and play with those 2 and see what the deal is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

I say memory maybe.  What is your RAM voltage set at?  Posting from phone so sorry if you posted that already, in the middle of working too. 

Keep us posted on your findings madshot


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2012)

Just ran 2 passes of memtest86+. Came back clean. I'm fairly certian it's gotta be the uncore going wonky on me. Gonna try more voltage.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 8, 2012)

I found that my P55 system would always have some instability if my RAM multiplier was ever changed from the default 2:10 (and I have my MCH strap set to "with DRAM"). I am progressively lowering the VTT voltage (at 1.275v now) and it's stable as a rock at 173 FSB/1733 RAM. QPI/Uncore is at 3120MHz at that FSB frequency.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

Not the systems they are running fine. Seems Wcg is having issues. I was sitting on about 30 results when I got home. They have since uploaded.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not the systems they are running fine. Seems Wcg is having issues. I was sitting on about 30 results when I got home. They have since uploaded.



I have a dozen or so waiting to go in- it's indicating project server is shutdown for maintenance on the "Messages" tab in BOINC Manager... they were uploading/reporting fine less than an hour ago?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

They started uploading around 7. I have 1 on the 555 that won't upload now. Seems there are back down again.


----------



## popswala (Aug 9, 2012)

All thanks to Bow, I got my i3 530 back up and crunching now. Its been down for a while now so it'll have to gear back up again. I haven't tweaked it yet. If anyone nows how to oc it pm me.

Still got one rig disconnected again as usual and keep forgetting to reconnect. Will do in a few mins. I bet it needs a psu cause i have a 6950 running off a 430w psu lol.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## hat (Aug 9, 2012)

i3 530 is socket 1156 right? I may know a thing or to about it from working with my x58, if you run into some trouble feel free to contact me and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## popswala (Aug 9, 2012)

yea its s1156. I would just turn HT on but I don't see it listed in the bios anywhere. these bios are kinda confusing. nothing like the good ol' days on the s939/am2 boards. I do see them running pretty good but not sure how to get that high. Its on an awesome evga p55 board so I know it can handle. Same board Buck sold.


----------



## hat (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay, now I have memory randomly disappearing? It says 4GB at POST and in task manager, but cpu-z says 6GB. I have to power down the system, pull out the memory and put it back in to get back up to 6GB.

I ran 2 full passes of memtest86+ at 1600 speeds 8-8-8-24 1.65v as the manufacturer specifies for this chip, and it passed without error at 1.2v uncore (qpi/dram voltage). However, even at 1.3v uncore (qpi/dram voltage) I fail occt linpack in minutes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmmm, that happens also when the heatsink is too tight.  Seen that happen before.

Happened to me, but in my case it was a dead slot. 

I also read back when I had my X58 about changing some settings in Windows itself.  If you didn't do that, sometimes it caused Windows to only pick up 4GB.  It was a known X58 issue.  But for the love of god I don't find anything on it now.


----------



## hat (Aug 9, 2012)

It's not in Windows, cause it shows 4GB at POST as well.

I gave up. I'm running 3.6GHz on the cpu, and my ram is at JEDEC standards for 1200mhz, 8-8-8-19-31 1.5v. 2400 on the uncore, 1.2v. It's tri channel ddr3 so it's not going to be horribly slow.

On the plus side, I was offered a 2600k that can do 4.5 on stock volts and a high end MSI p67 something or other for $230. I am taking the offer, but it will take 2-3 weeks before I can afford to buy it. Once I have it, I will trade off my 920 and rampage 3 to a friend for his 960 and locked down prebuilt motherboard. A bit of a downgrade, but in all honesty I think I could appreciate the simplicity of that, and the simplicity of 2600k overclocking as well.

At that point I will have my main machine with a 2600k at 4GHz running off and on for us (off while gaming, on otherwise) and a stock 960 running for us 24/7. I will also have a 1090t, but unfortunately it will have to be put away for the time being. No room for it here in this apartment, but we are looking into moving into a house eventually, and once we do that I will have that up as well, 24/7.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

hat said:


> It's not in Windows, cause it shows 4GB at POST as well.
> 
> I gave up. I'm running 3.6GHz on the cpu, and my ram is at JEDEC standards for 1200mhz, 8-8-8-19-31 1.5v. 2400 on the uncore, 1.2v. It's tri channel ddr3 so it's not going to be horribly slow.
> 
> ...



Nice price on a 2600k combo!  If I saw one for that price I would definitely have to delay my FX-8120 rig for a little while....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2012)

I may actually be selling the Core 2 Duo out from under my main computer--but I've found an i7-960 & Asus X58 board for $240 that I'm strongly considering.  I'll keep you guys posted with what I end up doing.

EDIT:  I also am turning off everything tonight, I'm moving in to college tomorrow and I'll get stuff going again by tomorrow night.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I may actually be selling the Core 2 Duo out from under my main computer--but I've found an i7-960 & Asus X58 board for $240 that I'm strongly considering.  I'll keep you guys posted with what I end up doing.
> 
> EDIT:  I also am turning off everything tonight, I'm moving in to college tomorrow and I'll get stuff going again by tomorrow night.



Good Luck with college... don't drink too much 

What's your major?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Good Luck with college... don't drink too much
> 
> What's your major?



Oh, I don't foresee any issues with drinking...the stuff tastes like kerosene smells 

Engineering (undecided ATM, perhaps computer engineering) and history


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I don't foresee any issues with drinking...the stuff tastes like kerosene smells
> 
> Engineering (undecided ATM, perhaps computer engineering) and history





If engineering is still like it was when I went to school... back in the Stone Age  your first two years should be filled with core courses (calculus, physics, chemistry, humanities, etc..) after that you start on your concentration. I went mechanical and ended up in environmental (eventually)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

And you see where it landed him, in the sewer. LOL Sorry man had too.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And you see where it landed him, in the sewer. LOL Sorry man had too.



No need to LOL on that- check the salaries for top certification operators. You need to get into engineering management to match it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

I was trying to slip a Honeymooners joke in. LOL


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I was trying to slip a Honeymooners joke in. LOL



OH, I knew that..I just go into salesman mode once in a while. Environmental type jobs are a good career choice!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 9, 2012)

gopal said:


> thats why i have added the Warning



Gopal, while I seriously appreciate you're enthusiasm and crazy energy, please try to keep your post on topic, please, please and pretty please?

If you have other requests that have nothing to do with WCG or your computer's efforts, then create a new thread and please do not redirect by posting the link to your thread here. 

The TPU Forum is catergorized and for a good reason. 

\\:C Peace out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

hat said:


> It's not in Windows, cause it shows 4GB at POST as well.
> 
> I gave up. I'm running 3.6GHz on the cpu, and my ram is at JEDEC standards for 1200mhz, 8-8-8-19-31 1.5v. 2400 on the uncore, 1.2v. It's tri channel ddr3 so it's not going to be horribly slow.
> 
> ...



Was driving when I read your post and I tried posting as I got to traffic lights and stuff.  Not a smart idea but was trying to help.  Anyhow, if all that comes through seems like you got it figured out and for the best.  that is indeed a great price for the combo man.  Keep us posted.



[Ion] said:


> I may actually be selling the Core 2 Duo out from under my main computer--but I've found an i7-960 & Asus X58 board for $240 that I'm strongly considering.  I'll keep you guys posted with what I end up doing.
> 
> EDIT:  I also am turning off everything tonight, I'm moving in to college tomorrow and I'll get stuff going again by tomorrow night.



That's a good deal too, regardless if X58 and not a 2600K, they still overclock nice and crunch like beasts.  ...and best of luck at college!


----------



## gopal (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry guys i have a fever so i will be not here i was here to check tinks and sorry if i jad made any s[e;; mistakes it is hard tp type wjhile a you are sick


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

No problem man. Go gopal and get well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

Get better soon man.


----------



## gopal (Aug 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No problem man. Go gopal and get well.





Chicken Patty said:


> Get better soon man.



Thanks guys, i am here because i don't want to get my Post per day avg. down hahahaha


----------



## theonedub (Aug 9, 2012)

gopal said:


> Thanks guys, i am here because i don't want to get my Post per day avg. down hahahaha



You need to stop posting for the sake of posting here. I asked you once, FIH asked you again, and you are still doing it. Its fine to do that on General Nonsense (which I have seen you clearly know about), but for the third time- keep the nonsense out of the team thread.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 9, 2012)

Quick update: I have been invited to interview with Macy's! That's the job I applied for on Tues. It's in their, "River Room," a restaurant in the store. Now I just need to find a suitable time to go in and win them over!! Gotta run, Take Care!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

gopal said:


> Thanks guys, i am here because i don't want to get my Post per day avg. down hahahaha



You see, a simple "thanks guys" would have been fine.  But when you clearly state you are posting for the heck of it then you come across completely wrong.  This is not a competition, why do you care about your post count or average?  In all honestly who cares?

Warnings you've had too much, think before you post.  No more warnings will be given.  No, it's not personal, nothing against you.  But there are rules to follow and you are breaking them to keep your post average up.



Arjai said:


> Quick update: I have been invited to interview with Macy's! That's the job I applied for on Tues. It's in their, "River Room," a restaurant in the store. Now I just need to find a suitable time to go in and win them over!! Gotta run, Take Care!!



Great news man, please keep us posted!  Best of luck!


----------



## Daimus (Aug 9, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Quick update: I have been invited to interview with Macy's! That's the job I applied for on Tues. It's in their, "River Room," a restaurant in the store. Now I just need to find a suitable time to go in and win them over!! Gotta run, Take Care!!



Nice to hear. I wish you good luck. If you were in my area, I would have you found a good job, you're a good person.
Keep us posted.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Quick update: I have been invited to interview with Macy's! That's the job I applied for on Tues. It's in their, "River Room," a restaurant in the store. Now I just need to find a suitable time to go in and win them over!! Gotta run, Take Care!!



yeah baby, go get it!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

I've moved into the dorm and I have things set up again, I have my C2D desktop, i7 laptop, and two older laptops (C2D + PentDC) running.  I'm looking to upgrade the C2D desktop to an i7 within a week or two.


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't figure this goddamn computer out... here's a list of oddities that just don't add up to me:

At bare stock settings, save running my memory at 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 according to OCZ spec, which is technically out of Intel spec, OCCT Linpack fails in minutes, yet I can pass 2 full passes of memtest86+ (bootable) without a single error. I thought maybe my uncore freq was to blame, as since 1333mhz is the highest memory officially supported by Intel, 2666 uncore would be the highest officially supported. As I'm at 3200 uncore with 1600 mem, I thought a boost in my board's QPI/DRAM core voltage, from 1.2v up to 1.225, 1.25, 1.275, all the way up to 1.3v, there was no improvement in stability. When I lower my ram to 1200mhz with some loose timings (9-9-9-27 I think) I can pass occt for about an hour before it errors out. I'm thinking I either have a REALLY bad memory controller, or this memory is bad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've moved into the dorm and I have things set up again, I have my C2D desktop, i7 laptop, and two older laptops (C2D + PentDC) running.  I'm looking to upgrade the C2D desktop to an i7 within a week or two.



Awesome.  Once you upgrade the C2D you are going to be a force to reckon with my friend! 



hat said:


> I can't figure this goddamn computer out... here's a list of oddities that just don't add up to me:
> 
> At bare stock settings, save running my memory at 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 according to OCZ spec, which is technically out of Intel spec, OCCT Linpack fails in minutes, yet I can pass 2 full passes of memtest86+ (bootable) without a single error. I thought maybe my uncore freq was to blame, as since 1333mhz is the highest memory officially supported by Intel, 2666 uncore would be the highest officially supported. As I'm at 3200 uncore with 1600 mem, I thought a boost in my board's QPI/DRAM core voltage, from 1.2v up to 1.225, 1.25, 1.275, all the way up to 1.3v, there was no improvement in stability. When I lower my ram to 1200mhz with some loose timings (9-9-9-27 I think) I can pass occt for about an hour before it errors out. I'm thinking I either have a REALLY bad memory controller, or this memory is bad.



Frustrating I must say, even for me and it's not my rig and I'm not the one trying to deal with it.  Probably something you obviously thought of, but do you have any other RAM to try?  If you don't, I'm willing to send you two sticks that I have here of DDR3 at least so you can try and verify what it is.  They work for sure as I used them in my 2nd cruncher.  Not running now because of the issue I've been posting about now for a while with my power outlet not working.  But they work perfectly fine.

I'm just as puzzled as you, and it's been a while since I've dealt with X58, or any overclocking really.  I probably won't be of much help since I don't remember much.  But I would gladly send you the two sticks so you can at least verify if your RAM is bad or not.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2012)

Ended up doing a fresh install on two 500GB drives in RAID1 on my main rig. Should have it up and crunching again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ended up doing a fresh install on two 500GB drives in RAID1 on my main rig. Should have it up and crunching again tonight or tomorrow.


Sounds good man.  I need to get around to setting up a RAID as well for my storage drive.  I've postponed it for the longest now.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2012)

These are just for my OS. It's mostly due to seeing so many people's drives fail all the time that I chose to set up RAID 1 on my own machine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, it happens.  I don't have a backup of my storage drive right now, that's why I really need to get the RAID set up.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2012)

i5 2400 @ 3.6ghz is now running 12hrs a day along with my main i7 2600k. It might outperform my old i7 860 @ 3.5ghz- will have to wait for it to ramp up and post back for reference. 









Spoiler: Pic of the i5 Setup


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, it happens.  I don't have a backup of my storage drive right now, that's why I really need to get the RAID set up.



That's why I'm building a NAS box.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome.  Once you upgrade the C2D you are going to be a force to reckon with my friend!



I'm thinking about asking my parents to bring another one of my power supplies from home, if they do then I can leave the C2D mobo on the desk crunching 
Currently I'm looking at getting an i7-860 from Buck Nasty, he has it clocked at 4GHz, so it  should be a consistent 5-6k PPD, and at only $225, it's a lot cheaper than a 2600k (if the upgrade bug bites me again, perhaps in Nov or w/e the 860 will become a dedicated cruncher and I'll get a newer i7 for my main desktop).

I've met another guy on the hall who has an i3-2100; once I know him a bit better I'll see if he wants to crunch too.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 10, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> That's why I'm building a NAS box.




NAS and RAID aren't backup really, except if you use it as external 

I have Raid 1 + External HDD


----------



## gopal (Aug 10, 2012)

theonedub said:


> You need to stop posting for the sake of posting here. I asked you once, FIH asked you again, and you are still doing it. Its fine to do that on General Nonsense (which I have seen you clearly know about), but for the third time- keep the nonsense out of the team thread.





Chicken Patty said:


> You see, a simple "thanks guys" would have been fine.  But when you clearly state you are posting for the heck of it then you come across completely wrong.  This is not a competition, why do you care about your post count or average?  In all honestly who cares?
> 
> Warnings you've had too much, think before you post.  No more warnings will be given.  No, it's not personal, nothing against you.  But there are rules to follow and you are breaking them to keep your post average up.



Come on i have just added some extra, what is the problem with that?
I didn't posted another post it is in the same post, i think you should not have any problem with that, you can ban me if i had made an extra post with offtopic things but it is in the same post man.
like i can add something in this post as well, Btw why only this thread posters are ordering me to stop offtopic posting, i have only done that 2-3 times.

didn't you guys seen a laugh laugh in that post it is just a joke. Now don't tell me that i have to take permission for joking.


----------



## okidna (Aug 10, 2012)

gopal said:


> Come on i have just added some extra, what is the problem with that?
> I didn't posted another post it is in the same post, i think you should not have any problem with that, you can ban me if i had made an extra post with offtopic things but it is in the same post man.
> like i can add something in this post as well, Btw why only this thread posters are ordering me to stop offtopic posting, i have only done that 2-3 times.
> 
> didn't you guys seen a laugh laugh in that post it is just a joke. Now don't tell me that i have to take permission for joking.



Saying simple thank you would've been fine, but I think the problem is this :



gopal said:


> Thanks guys, *i am here because i don't want to get my Post per day avg. down hahahaha*



I think CP and theonedub already said very clearly about that : "You need to stop posting for the sake of posting here" and "This is not a competition, why do you care about your post count or average?"

Nothing against you man, but please follow the rules and general logic.


----------



## gopal (Aug 10, 2012)

okidna said:


> Saying simple thank you would've been fine, but I think the problem is this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i didn't readed the rules yet reading now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> That's why I'm building a NAS box.



Thought about that a while ago, kinda forgot over time. 



[Ion] said:


> I'm thinking about asking my parents to bring another one of my power supplies from home, if they do then I can leave the C2D mobo on the desk crunching
> Currently I'm looking at getting an i7-860 from Buck Nasty, he has it clocked at 4GHz, so it  should be a consistent 5-6k PPD, and at only $225, it's a lot cheaper than a 2600k (if the upgrade bug bites me again, perhaps in Nov or w/e the 860 will become a dedicated cruncher and I'll get a newer i7 for my main desktop).
> 
> I've met another guy on the hall who has an i3-2100; once I know him a bit better I'll see if he wants to crunch too.



That would be great, now get on his good side already   do they give your crap there about all the PC's?



gopal said:


> Well i didn't readed the rules yet reading now



To answer your post, it's not that you go off topic, it's the way you go off topic.  There's a difference.  Now I suggest you read the rules and let it go.  Carry on please.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thought about that a while ago, kinda forgot over time.



Yes, I know the feeling. I'm building a NAS box with two 360 GB drives in RAID 1 as boot and two 1 TB drives as extra storage. I plan to stick another two 1 TB drives in after I get another 500GB drive to put in Lauren's machine so she can run RAID 1 instead of just one boot drive and a 1 TB as backup/extra storage.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would be great, now get on his good side already   do they give your crap there about all the PC's?



Well, I've sent Buck Nasty the money for his i7 setup, so hopefully I'll have it within a week or so.  I'll be decommissioning the E6600, but bringing on a 4GHz i7-860 instead.
No crap thus far, I have my personal laptop (3612QM), the C2D desktop, and then a pair of partially functional C2D-era laptops....the older laptops are stacked on my windowsill and my roommate doesn't care.  I'm afraid with the 860 the room might heat up, but it's pleasantly cool ATM so I'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yes, I know the feeling. I'm building a NAS box with two 360 GB drives in RAID 1 as boot and two 1 TB drives as extra storage. I plan to stick another two 1 TB drives in after I get another 500GB drive to put in Lauren's machine so she can run RAID 1 instead of just one boot drive and a 1 TB as backup/extra storage.



Yeah, I am planning on switching from my 1TB drive to some 3TB's or at least 2TB drives.  So I got some planning to do.



[Ion] said:


> Well, I've sent Buck Nasty the money for his i7 setup, so hopefully I'll have it within a week or so.  I'll be decommissioning the E6600, but bringing on a 4GHz i7-860 instead.
> No crap thus far, I have my personal laptop (3612QM), the C2D desktop, and then a pair of partially functional C2D-era laptops....the older laptops are stacked on my windowsill and my roommate doesn't care.  I'm afraid with the 860 the room might heat up, but it's pleasantly cool ATM so I'll see.



Ah okay, as long as you don't got crap everywhere and it doesn't get too hot I don't think your roommate will mind.


----------



## popswala (Aug 10, 2012)

That 860 rig your getting is sweet. I have practically the same setup with my 530 on it instead. its a solid board. you should be happy with it. The 860 can reach up to almost 60c but it depends what cooler your gonna run. It helps to keep it in an ac room. Thats where mine is and it doesn't get over 51c with a Tt Frio OCK.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2012)

If anyone wants my extra C2Q chip, I'll cut them a steal of a deal. Tried of it sitting unused.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2012)

Which C2Q is it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Which C2Q is it?





Radical_Edward said:


> Intel C2Q/Xeon X3210 2.14Ghz LGA 775 CPU with heatsink



It's listed in my FS thread, link is in my sig.


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm just as puzzled as you, and it's been a while since I've dealt with X58, or any overclocking really.  I probably won't be of much help since I don't remember much.  But I would gladly send you the two sticks so you can at least verify if your RAM is bad or not.



I'm fairly certian it's the memory. I dropped to the lower mem divider to get 1440 mem and the fest failed after 45 minutes, not 5 minutes. Now I dropped the timings from 8-8-8-24 to 9-9-9-27. This is a new(used) memory set as well, I had no problems with the Crucial memory I was running, but that memory ran at 1360MHz, so it's hard to tell if I got a really junky imc or if the memory I have now is bad. I've read a lot of horror stories about it on the net, and based on what my own troubles look like I'd say the memory is not so good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Well if you need more sticks for testing, offer stands.   Let us know how it goes.  You going to drop the old sticks back in?


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2012)

No. In 2-3 weeks I'll have the 2600k parts, and after that I'll be trading the 920 with the rampage to a friend with a 960 and a junky locked down board. I'll put the questionable memory in with the 960, since it can't run at its full speed anyway in that board. It should be happy in that board, since it would be slower.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

popswala said:


> That 860 rig your getting is sweet. I have practically the same setup with my 530 on it instead. its a solid board. you should be happy with it. The 860 can reach up to almost 60c but it depends what cooler your gonna run. It helps to keep it in an ac room. Thats where mine is and it doesn't get over 51c with a Tt Frio OCK.



Thanks, I'm really excited about it....it should be a ton faster than my C2D.

Really, I'm even alright with mid-70s C, but I don't really want it to get any higher than that (or at least a lot).  For the price, I'm sure I'll be happy (even if I wanted a 2600k).


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't know if anyone noticed, but I put my 2500K chip up for sale last night. I scored a smoking deal on a 2600K i7 last night however I cannot afford to keep both. Wish I could. 

Needless to say, if, and I think it is, sold today, my numbers will go waaaaaaay down over the weekend as I will be shipping the 2500K chip out leaving me with the one x58 i7 930 crunching. 

I should get the 2600K chip the first of the week though, so my numbers should go up during next week. That will give me two i7's running 16 threads crunching versus an i7 and i5 running 12 threads. Hope it helps some LOL. 

Dang it, if I had somewhere I could run my 4x4 system I would then have 32 threads running. LOL.


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I'm on the way to putting together another cruncher....

I just picked up a 965BE at NewEgg for $89 and an ASUS M5A97 Evo at Geeks for $53 shipped.... prices were too good to pass up and I had a few $$$ to do it with.

I saved enough to pick this ram to go with my FX-8150:
G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR...

Any opinions on the ram? It looked like a pretty good set 

Still need to make a few more moves... may end up with most of the pieces for another rig when I'm done


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Don't know if anyone noticed, but I put my 2500K chip up for sale last night. I scored a smoking deal on a 2600K i7 last night however I cannot afford to keep both. Wish I could.
> 
> Needless to say, if, and I think it is, sold today, my numbers will go waaaaaaay down over the weekend as I will be shipping the 2500K chip out leaving me with the one x58 i7 930 crunching.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your new CPU! 


Norton said:


> Well I'm on the way to putting together another cruncher....
> 
> I just picked up a 965BE at NewEgg for $89 and an ASUS M5A97 Evo at Geeks for $53 shipped.... prices were too good to pass up and I had a few $$$ to do it with.
> 
> ...


That's definitely a sweet price...a 3.4GHz quad for $90 is really incredible.  And then you can upgrade to a FX-8/6xx0 later on 
I had some Crucial Ballistix RAM in my i7, but anything should be fine.  Really, at this point, pretty much all name-brand RAM is fine.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> ASUS M5A97 Evo



That's an awesome board, I have ASUS M5A97 Pro. 
I would recommend the fan on the Northbridge. This 40x40mm fan costs 2-3 USD.

Edit
With new quad-core we are waiting for you on the top ten, sir!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Well I'm on the way to putting together another cruncher....
> 
> I just picked up a 965BE at NewEgg for $89 and an ASUS M5A97 Evo at Geeks for $53 shipped.... prices were too good to pass up and I had a few $$$ to do it with.
> 
> ...



That G.Skill Ares memory is some great stuff. I am running it in one of my x6 systems. I am using this stuff. It is a tad cheaper.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

hat said:


> No. In 2-3 weeks I'll have the 2600k parts, and after that I'll be trading the 920 with the rampage to a friend with a 960 and a junky locked down board. I'll put the questionable memory in with the 960, since it can't run at its full speed anyway in that board. It should be happy in that board, since it would be slower.



What is the exact model of those OCZ sticks hat?


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2012)

ocz3g1600lv6gk

Doesn't matter anymore, just ordered another kit from newegg.

Crucial Ballistix sport 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

hat said:


> ocz3g1600lv6gk
> 
> Doesn't matter anymore, just ordered another kit from newegg.
> 
> Crucial Ballistix sport 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3...



No wonder they aren't working properly.

They're rated at 1.65v to run them at the speeds your trying to run them at. 1.2-1.3v is not enough, you need to have them @ 1.65V to get 1600Mhz with 8-8-8-24 timings. Click specifications on this page: http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr3-pc3-12800-gold-low-voltage-triple-channel.html


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2012)

I _was_ running them at 1.65v. The 1.2-1.3v I was talking about was for the uncore (vtt) because I thought maybe since my uncore was faster (because of the 1600 memory) so I raised that. I figured 1.3v should be enough for 3200 uncore, and since I saw no stability improvement at all from 1.2v, up to 1.225, 1.25, 1.275, 1.3v, the memory must suck. I dropped the memory to around 1450 and it still failed, but around an hour or so. I just decided to give up and order new memory.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

hat said:


> I _was_ running them at 1.65v. The 1.2-1.3v I was talking about was for the uncore (vtt) because I thought maybe since my uncore was faster (because of the 1600 memory) so I raised that. I figured 1.3v should be enough for 3200 uncore, and since I saw no stability improvement at all from 1.2v, up to 1.225, 1.25, 1.275, 1.3v, the memory must suck. I dropped the memory to around 1450 and it still failed, but around an hour or so. I just decided to give up and order new memory.



I stand corrected. Oops, I should have read slower.


----------



## popswala (Aug 11, 2012)

ocz still making ram? I never had issues with their older stuff. Sucks to hear those didn't work out for ya. Those crucials look sick. Hope those work better for ya. What you gonna do with the ocz's?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

No they don't make ram anymore.


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2012)

The ocz sticks are no good, so I put them where things that aren't any good belong. Unfortunate...


----------



## popswala (Aug 11, 2012)

hat said:


> so I put them where things that aren't any good belong.



Wheres that may i ask? the backyard fire lol

there reapers were some nice sticks. I liked the whole idea of there flex series. I have a set of them. Most of my ram is all ocz lol. no issues so no need to replace them.


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> That's an awesome board, I have ASUS M5A97 Pro.
> I would recommend the fan on the Northbridge. This 40x40mm fan costs 2-3 USD.
> 
> Edit
> With new quad-core we are waiting for you on the top ten, sir!



I noticed that about the Northbridge on some AMD boards. I have an extra 120mm fan inside my case that helps direct some air over the video card and across the NB. Seems to help pull the heat off of it and drops the temp about 10C 

We'll see on Top 10. It's getting tough to hold on to a Top 20 spot lately!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh you will be top ten I am pretty sure of it. Now when it cools down we all are going to get a butt whooping from you. LOL


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay, well, just sold the ole 2500K!!! Nice thing about this, is the 2600K that I have coming was shipped today and is only about 150 miles away.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

That will take about 13.5 days to get there Stinger. lol


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2012)

My 2600k is gonna have to wait some more unless I can get some more work somewhere...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That will take about 13.5 days to get there Stinger. lol



 Yea no shit man. 150 miles away and can walk and get it faster than shipping.  Wouldn't surprise me. 

And damn!!!!!!! Just scored yet another smoking deal on the following:

    Gigabyte EX58-UD5 Motherboard
    Intel i7 920 D0 Stepping CPU
    3x2GB OCZ Reaper 1866 DDR3

Ended up grabbing all of that for $170 shipped!!!!!!!! Flat could not pass it up!!! Maybe sell all of it, or try to put together another 8 thread cruncher.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yea no shit man. 150 miles away and can walk and get it faster than shipping.  Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> And damn!!!!!!! Just scored yet another smoking deal on the following:
> 
> ...




Where did you find that?   
I may be in the market for another i7 setup in a month and a half or so, if you still have that I may have to take it off your hands


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Where did you find that?
> I may be in the market for another i7 setup in a month and a half or so, if you still have that I may have to take it off your hands



At [H]ard forums!!!!!!! Shot the guy a PM about 5 minutes after he posted it!!! Good member also. Hell, he said he had over 10 pms by the time I made the payment. 

I don't think he realized how cheap he was selling it for!!!!!! Damn, the chip usually goes for about $120 to $140 and that motherboard usually goes for about $100. Ram, ah probably $30. None the less, I figured that was a frigging steal!!!!!!!!


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2012)

2600k deal may fall though... I'm having second thoughts about it, and the guy may end up using it himself anyway. On a side note, I'm working on getting my 920 up to 4GHz. I'm considering lapping it as well. The big 4... just may finally get there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 11, 2012)

insanse deal stinger 

gl with getting the i7 to 4 ghz hat, and sad about the 2600k deal, but life goes on, you'll have it some day im sure 

a little something to listen to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xA84aIAWEk

my 3570K is  slowly crunching on, i found a good deal on a dark rock pro cooler on local forums, should be here wednesday or so. should be good for getting th i5 @ around 4.5 me tinks


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

That is a steal of a deal Stinger.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hell yea that's a good deal! I didn't even get ram with my I7 920 deal


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell yea that's a good deal! I didn't even get ram with my I7 920 deal



Yea it's pretty much throw it in a case add a power supply, heat sink, hard drive, and optical drive and away it goes. LOL

Still not sure if I am going to be able to keep it though. Money is so damn tight at the moment and really couldn't afford it, but damn! How do ya pass a deal up like that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yea it's pretty much throw it in a case add a power supply, heat sink, hard drive, and optical drive and away it goes. LOL
> 
> Still not sure if I am going to be able to keep it though. Money is so damn tight at the moment and really couldn't afford it, but damn! How do ya pass a deal up like that.



Hell I didn't even put a optical drive in the last cruncher I put together. Used one for the os install then unplugged it. 


Also seems wcg is doing maint. again.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, I haven't yet asked about the i3-2100, but I did ask a friend of mine here about putting WCG on his laptop, and now I have it running on a Core i7-3610QM (2.3GHz turbo to 3.1 on 8t).  I'm not sure how much he'll be running it (this is his gaming/school laptop), but it should be at least 12hrs/day I'd imagine.  Currently, it won't get work (it says that the project is down), but hopefully that will be solved soon.  I'll get a SS of it crunching once it gets work!


----------



## gopal (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi , guys me fever is gone now and i am here and cruching well i will not be here because my ISP's server is down now i am in a Cyber Cafe so it will take 4-5 days for my ISP to fix it (Confermerd by the ISP).

[(^^If this is offtopic then Moderators you can delete this post^^)I am forced to write that in my every post]


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope your internet starts working again soon.

And about the off topic posts thing, I believe the problem we've had with you posting is that you were trying to post tons of posts everywhere, most of which were either lacking usefulness or were in subjects where people were asking for advice and it was unlikely you had first-hand experience or supporting evidence with the matter to offer credible advice. 

You basically posted 800 things on the forum in less than 2 months of being here, when most people usually take almost a year or more to do that. The point of forums most of the time is to find the threads pertaining to topics you know or actually care about enough to offer valid arguments or advice in. You lost your credibility in a sense because you were outright churning out posts like an assembly line and most of the posts offered little or no helpful material in them.

Most forums are used by adults, so you are seeing our perspective on this matter. You will probably understand in a few years why some members aren't exactly happy with your posting habits.

I don't believe any of us are mad at you as a person. All we ask is that you have better forum etiquette, which means posting fewer posts and making them as meaningful to the community as you can.


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2012)

I've reached the summit. It's eluded me for so long... but I got stable at the big 4.0.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 11, 2012)

dundundun


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll get an actual screenshot of WCG running later, but this is the model of laptop I set up WCG on this morning:





It's a Lenovo Ideapad Y580; it's running at ~80c load @ 3.1GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 11, 2012)

i hope he got a notebook cooler and dusts it off often haha 

nice though

do you guys have problems with free-dc? my page keeps loading.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hope he got a notebook cooler and dusts it off often haha
> 
> nice though
> 
> do you guys have problems with free-dc? my page keeps loading.



He uses it exclusively on a stand--otherwise I imagine it would get warmer still.  I've told him that if the temps are making him uncomfortable I'll set the CPU usage lower or uninstall it.


Free-DC doesn't seem to be working here either


----------



## Daimus (Aug 11, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do you guys have problems with free-dc? my page keeps loading.





[Ion] said:


> Free-DC doesn't seem to be working here either



Thank you. Just wanted to ask about it.


----------



## popswala (Aug 11, 2012)

It hasn't worked for me since last night. Been trying to check my folding status here and there and haven't gotten in yet. Sucks cause heatwares been down alot also. Just got lucky to get in there a few mins ago.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

Working fine for me.


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2012)

I somehow managed to catch a 0x101 BSOD playing supcom2... increase cpu vcore. After 9 hours of occt linpack, I get a bsod playing a game. yay...

Just picked up some sandpaper from auto zone. I got 400, 800, and 1000 grit. Gonna sand down my 920.


----------



## Bow (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 12, 2012)

Bow =


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2012)

hat said:


> http://static.fjcdn.com/comments/My+damn+gif.+is+broken+D+lt+_80415529e0382018a7f33e99e0f05a14.jpg
> 
> I somehow managed to catch a 0x101 BSOD playing supcom2... increase cpu vcore. After 9 hours of occt linpack, I get a bsod playing a game. yay...
> 
> Just picked up some sandpaper from auto zone. I got 400, 800, and 1000 grit. Gonna sand down my 920.



Let us know how that goes, and if you have any extra sandpaper when you are through


----------



## Daimus (Aug 12, 2012)

Bow said:


>





Bow, as always laconic. I can not take it upon myself to explain what he thinks.


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm sure I'll have some extra, but I'll save it for future projects. Maybe I'll lap the 1090t... I'm planning on doing it to my phenom II 550 as well today while I do the 920, since it's just sitting in a board in my closet. Looks like my primary rig will be my 920 as high as I can get it, 4.0 or 3.8 if 4.0 is too hot. Secondary will be the 1090t... don't know anything about them yet, but I'll try to get 4ghz on that as well. Third rig would be the 550, but I can't use it atm. Need a house, heh


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, alright. I'm probably going to pick some up from Amazon for some headlight restoration in a week or so- if I have some left over I will post back in the event someone wants a small portion for some WCG related CPU lapping. The stuff I got from Autozone last time was expensive- and they didnt have combo packs  

Still have a bit of thermal tape if anyone needs some for their crunchers, btw.


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah I spent $15 just now for 3 packs, $5 for the 400, likewise for the 800 and 1000. They did have an assorted pack, but the sandpaper only said 'rough', 'medium', and 'fine', and even the 'fine' didn't feel like it could be much higher than 400 or so. If they were specific on what grit the papers were I would have just walked out with the assorted kit.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 12, 2012)

last processor I lapped I actually used 600, 800, 1000, and 1200. Came out with a mirror finish. 

1000 should be more than enough though.

Also, check with your local NAPA auto parts. They have an auto finish department and I believe they have the combo pack that includes the ones I listed. Also they are a "wet and dry" type of sand paper. 

I usually always wet sand the processors and heat sinks.


----------



## m&m's (Aug 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'll get an actual screenshot of WCG running later, but this is the model of laptop I set up WCG on this morning:
> http://www.laptopreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/IMG_0776_thumb.jpg
> It's a Lenovo Ideapad Y580; it's running at ~80c load @ 3.1GHz



I'm thinking about buying this laptop, witch model is it exactly (the 209937U, the 20993AU...)?
What's your feeling about the general quality?


----------



## popswala (Aug 12, 2012)

Do it. Those lenovo's ideapads are nice. My wife has the y560. It looks sweet and runs perfect fine. Not my type but I do like it. She loves it. Can't go wrong with a lenovo.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> last processor I lapped I actually used 600, 800, 1000, and 1200. Came out with a mirror finish.
> 
> 1000 should be more than enough though.
> 
> ...



  What about some valve lapping compound and a glass plate to do the CPU? Never tried the stuff on a CPU before but it does wonders for finishing off a valve job on a cylinder head (it's sort of a gritty rubbing compound and it's used for the final seating of a valve in the head).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Bow, as always laconic. I can not take it upon myself to explain what he thinks.



Bow is the team ninja poster


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> What about some valve lapping compound and a glass plate to do the CPU? Never tried the stuff on a CPU before but it does wonders for finishing off a valve job on a cylinder head (it's sort of a gritty rubbing compound and it's used for the final seating of a valve in the head).



 Hmm, have never tried that Norton. It would probably work great man.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, have never tried that Norton. It would probably work great man.



May give it a shot with an old s939 1.8Ghz single core cpu I have here


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

If you all are gonna start lapping I hope your gonna overclock those chips! 

Speaking of overclock, Now that the nights here are dipping below 18c and the high's are not over 27c, I've decided to push my FX-8150 a little more:


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 12, 2012)

I wish my FX-8150 ran cooler. I even switched to a Cooler Master V8 (from a 212 EVO) and the thing still runs at 60c at 4.25GHz/1.31v. Don't know if its the chip, the paste, the sensors or the 2 GTX 460s heating the thing up, but damn.

And btw, I found that the "massive vdroop" was either caused by Cool 'n Quiet or Core C6 state. Now I can set the volts in UEFI without LLC and actually get the voltage I select. I also decided to change it on a Friday, and as usual a system always crashes within 30 minutes of me leaving the facility, so the FX is down until Monday.


----------



## popswala (Aug 12, 2012)

that v8 working alright for ya? Surprised after all that, nothing seemed to change. Sucks you got a rig down till Mon. That gets annoying. I know what your going thru. I have a rig that likes to bsod and I have to move my screen back and forth and it likes to do it right after I moved my screen back, just to have to move it again. gets annoying.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

m&m's said:


> I'm thinking about buying this laptop, witch model is it exactly (the 209937U, the 20993AU...)?
> What's your feeling about the general quality?


It's actually not mine, it belongs to another guy on my hall.  I have a Thinkpad E430.  I can ask though if you want 


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> If you all are gonna start lapping I hope your gonna overclock those chips!
> 
> Speaking of overclock, Now that the nights here are dipping below 18c and the high's are not over 27c, I've decided to push my FX-8150 a little more:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120811/Untitled.jpg



Great OC there!  
What sort of PPD are you expecting?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I wish my FX-8150 ran cooler. I even switched to a Cooler Master V8 (from a 212 EVO) and the thing still runs at 60c at 4.25GHz/1.31v. Don't know if its the chip, the paste, the sensors or the 2 GTX 460s heating the thing up, but damn.



That's crazy. Mine was @ 4.2Ghz during the heat wave and max cpu temps I ever saw was 52-54c

Well that was with my portable window A/C chuggin away 24/7. Now i can hear the A/C compressor finally taking a break on regular intervals.

Tellin' ya Justin either you got a dud chip and I got a cherry or it's the cooling. Try the Zalman CNPS MAX. I did a lot of research on coolers before putting this rig together and as far as cooling goes from the hundreds of reviews I've read, it was a toss up between the Noctua D-12 or the CPNS MAX. The MAX was louder but cooler and looks won me over not to mention the mirror finish on the HS base is very impressive with no warp I could see of. Try it. Abit pricey but way worth it. I would buy another.



[Ion] said:


> Great OC there!
> What sort of PPD are you expecting?



No expectations for PPD, just trying to gain the courage to push it to 4.6 Ghz. Then I can finally say I got a full Ghz out of an AMD chip!!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice clocks there CA! 

Did a bit of overclocking on the 1045T tonight... got it set at 3.1Ghz, 2400Mhz NB atm. Will run it a for a day or so to make sure it's stable and may go up a bit more. Temps are ok on the stock AMD Heatpipe cooler (34C cores, 48C on the die) 


FYI- FreeDC seems to be working again.


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2012)

Lapping is done, I'm now at 72c load at 4GHz, with ever so slightly more voltage than what I was using before when I saw 82c at 4GHz. It may have dropped 2f in here since I started the lap job, so I'm gonna say I'm seeing roughly an 8c benefit from lapping.

Looks like OCCT Linpack still runs it hard. I saw 83c in a test, previous was 85c, maybe slightly higher. In any case there was a drop... a big drop under normal load, but linpack still runs really hot.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

Crunching on the new i7:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Very nice clocks there CA!
> 
> Did a bit of overclocking on the 1045T tonight... got it set at 3.1Ghz, 2400Mhz NB atm. Will run it a for a day or so to make sure it's stable and may go up a bit more. Temps are ok on the stock AMD Heatpipe cooler (34C cores, 48C on the die)



Not bad. Throw an nice cooler on there and you could probably get 3.4 - 3.5 Ghz


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Not bad. Throw an nice cooler on there and you could probably get 3.4 - 3.5 Ghz



That's the plan 

  I'm actually pretty surprised by how well the stock AMD heatpipe cooler works. I have a few high end coolers waiting to go on there but I wanted to make sure this 790X board was repaired by ASUS first (Mad and I both had trouble with it)


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone got any other ideas about how to get my 920 running a little cooler? I already lapped the processor, seems like I've done everything short of lapping my h70 base or buying a better cooler, and a better cooler than the h70 would cost a lot of money... maybe if I can reduce the CPU PLL voltage a little? Would that lower temps?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2012)

hat said:


> Anyone got any other ideas about how to get my 920 running a little cooler? I already lapped the processor, seems like I've done everything short of lapping my h70 base or buying a better cooler, and a better cooler than the h70 would cost a lot of money... maybe if I can reduce the CPU PLL voltage a little? Would that lower temps?



What's default CPU PLL voltage on your rig?


***on another note, rigged something up and I have my i7-950 up and running.   Another 8 threads.


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2012)

1.8125v, I think. I thought of lowering the PLL voltage, not so sure it would help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2012)

hat said:


> 1.8125v, I think. I thought of lowering the PLL voltage, not so sure it would help.



I think most of the time you are able to run under 1.8v without a problem.  I would lower it a notch, see how it goes, and keep going till it's not stable anymore.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like to refer to our Captain.
Most of us wake up in the morning, rush to the computer to see the top 20. Or do it at bedtime, depending on the time zone.
Every morning I drink my wife's coffee and look at the top-20 and milestowns. 2 hours later I came to the work and open www.techpowerup.com again to see who's in the top-20. 
It's not a game, he makes this not for fun, it's a hard work. I had an experience, it took from me 40 min.
I believe that people who took part in it, will support me. I mean mjkMike, ThE_MaD_ShOt, Ion.

I would like you to talk to W1zzard, to give Norton any title, like Ion has.


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like I'll be at least a 3 star, or on 'good' days when I don't use my 920 machine much, a 4 star cruncher if I can keep my 920 at 4GHz and if I can do the same for my incoming 1090t.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I would like to refer to our Captain.
> Most of us wake up in the morning, rush to the computer to see the top 20. Or do it at bedtime, depending on the time zone.
> Every morning I drink my wife's coffee and look at the top-20 and milestowns. 2 hours later I came to the work and open www.techpowerup.com again to see who's in the top-20.
> It's not a game, he makes this not for fun, it's a hard work. I had an experience, it took from me 40 min.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words my friend but I'm just doing my part to help the Team by doing those posts.  It only takes me about 10 minutes to do both posts and the only thing that gives me trouble is waiting for FreeDC to send the updates out.

My title is in my badge- WCG Cruncher... that and the friends I've made here are all I need


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

Awwwww, look at Norton being all modest! 

I lost a star  I has a sad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Awwwww, look at Norton being all modest!


Normally I don't do this but +1


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I lost a star  I has a sad.


Don't worry man. I've been fighting with this rig 24.7. I think it's my board but darn thing will not overclock worth a lick (either that or im not giving enough volts). Going to try it again though .....


----------



## Daimus (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm waiting for the reaction of Captain.


----------



## gopal (Aug 12, 2012)

Norton should have a custom title for his great work, It seems to be kinda hard to do that everyday.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Normally I don't do this but +1
> 
> Don't worry man. I've been fighting with this rig 24.7. I think it's my board but darn thing will not overclock worth a lick (either that or im not giving enough volts). Going to try it again though .....



Ya, some Mobo's are just not good for oveclocking at all. The EVGA board in my Q6600 rig has some options for OCing but they don't do lick either. 

Managed to get my FX-8150 to 4.5Ghz yesterday but then I tried to push the NB from 2240Mhz to 2800Mhz and the IMC did not like it at all. Boinc returned 30 or so WU's with computation errors so we'll just leave the NB @ 2240Mhz for now. We'll see what effect the extra 300Mhz OC on that chip has on the PPD for that rig.


----------



## gopal (Aug 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan and ChaoticAtmosphere; what is lick? It is Like


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2012)

gopal said:


> what is lick? It is Like



No, it is lick. Learn american english slang.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Managed to get my FX-8150 to 4.5Ghz yesterday but then I tried to push the NB from 2240Mhz to 2800Mhz and the IMC did not like it at all. Boinc returned 30 or so WU's with computation errors so we'll just leave the NB @ 2240Mhz for now. We'll see what effect the extra 300Mhz OC on that chip has on the PPD for that rig.



Beware that it is not overheated. 4,5 is hot.

EDIT


JrRacinFan said:


> No, it is lick. Learn american english slang.



I dont't know any slangs. Can you russian? No? Why?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> That's the plan
> 
> I'm actually pretty surprised by how well the stock AMD heatpipe cooler works. I have a few high end coolers waiting to go on there but I wanted to make sure this 790X board was repaired by ASUS first (Mad and I both had trouble with it)


It's certainly a far more capable cooler than most Intel CPUs come with.....copper and heatpipes go a long way (although they sure are loud @ high fan speeds)


Daimus said:


> I would like to refer to our Captain.
> Most of us wake up in the morning, rush to the computer to see the top 20. Or do it at bedtime, depending on the time zone.
> Every morning I drink my wife's coffee and look at the top-20 and milestowns. 2 hours later I came to the work and open www.techpowerup.com again to see who's in the top-20.
> It's not a game, he makes this not for fun, it's a hard work. I had an experience, it took from me 40 min.
> ...


Personally, I like to take part in the nightly updates--I think it is fun, and it's a way to give back to the team I love so much.  Norton's dedication to the team is admirable, and I am entirely willing to back up a request for a custom title if he decides he wants one 


hat said:


> Looks like I'll be at least a 3 star, or on 'good' days when I don't use my 920 machine much, a 4 star cruncher if I can keep my 920 at 4GHz and if I can do the same for my incoming 1090t.





Norton said:


> Thanks for the kind words my friend but I'm just doing my part to help the Team by doing those posts.  It only takes me about 10 minutes to do both posts and the only thing that gives me trouble is waiting for FreeDC to send the updates out.
> 
> My title is in my badge- WCG Cruncher... that and the friends I've made here are all I need



Once you get into the routine, it definitely isn't a particularly time-intensive process.  When I would do all three updates, it would typically take ~15 minutes, but just the Daily Numbers I can do in ~5.

I do think there's one thing you still need: to get that 965BE up and running and claim back your 5th star!


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Beware that it is not overheated. 4,5 is hot.



+1 your board has an 8 series NB so it may not have be best for monitoring temps. I believe the 9 series NB chipset has the appropriate temp monitoring for FX (older chipsets lack sideband monitoring or something like that???)

Check temps directly if possible.

@[Ion] 5th star coming today  had it for a few hours last night. 965BE to get back some Pie I think


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I dont't know any slangs. Can you russian? No? Why?



Come again? You are on english speaking forums, with that comes slang as well.


----------



## gopal (Aug 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Come again? You are on english speaking forums, with that comes slang as well.



Huh, I am a 13 yrs boy who knows 50/100 pages of english is enough for me


----------



## Daimus (Aug 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Come again? You are on english speaking forums, with that comes slang as well.



I do not mean to offend you. I beg your pardon.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

WCG is apparently still intermittently doing maintenance, none of my rigs can report WUs ATM


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Beware that it is not overheated. 4,5 is hot.



These are my temps Daimus:


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I do not mean to offend you. I beg your pardon.



We are equally confused- I don't know what it means either. I need to do a search once in a while for some slang terms.... didn't know what iirc meant until about a month ago 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> These are my temps Daimus:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120811/Untitled.jpg



Temps look OK but double check with an IR thermometer or temp probe to make sure they're accurate. The other thing is power usage starts to jump up exponentially with higher overclocks.

@[Ion] I'm having trouble as well with WCG uploads/reporting


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> These are my temps Daimus:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120811/Untitled.jpg



AMD really needs to built a processor one time, that actually has no bugged sensors... that would be great!


----------



## Daimus (Aug 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> These are my temps Daimus:



These temperatures are great.
I have two questions. 
1. Did you have turbocore off?
2. What cooler are you using?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> These temperatures are great.
> I have two questions.
> 1. Did you have turbocore off?
> 2. What cooler are you using?



Turbocore is disabled, cool and quiet is disabled. The cooler I'm using is Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX.

The FX-8150 is capable of 4.4 to 4.5Ghz with the CH IV Extreme Mobo from what I've read in other forums.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2012)

gopal said:


> Huh, I am a 13 yrs boy who knows 50/100 pages of english is enough for me


It is quite ok. Sometimes I forget that along with also forgetting english isn't your native language. I apologize.



Daimus said:


> I do not mean to offend you. I beg your pardon.


Sorry, someone pissed in my wheaties this morning (@gopal, not literally ).


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

My E6600 is acting really strangely....currently it's 16.5% through with a DSFL WU and has taken 22.5hrs of CPU time...it's been doing this for other WUs as well....I'm just going to leave it, however, the whole OS will be getting wiped tomorrow when I install the i7/board.  I think something is just wrong with Windows, even Pandora is lagging and the system feels like a Pentium 3


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 12, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> AMD really needs to built a processor one time, that actually has no bugged sensors... that would be great!



I always had problems believing the reported AMD core? temperatures but if the CPU last for 8 years running 100% 24/7 then who cares if it is off. My own AMD experience is limited to a 939 socket (3200 MHz dual core I think) and that PC didn't last long even with a after-marked cooler. All off my Intels have now run more hours at higher OC. I'm not trying to start  an other AMD/Intel fight but lifetime is (also) related to the temperature of the parts in the system and if sensors read wrong your might apply insufficient cooling to them.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Turbocore is disabled, cool and quiet is disabled. The cooler I'm using is Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX.
> 
> The FX-8150 is capable of 4.4 to 4.5Ghz with the CH IV Extreme Mobo from what I've read in other forums.



I run a 8150 on a Chrosshair IV Formula board, currently 4.3 GHz - but I have been running 4.5 GHz - only downside is I have to run it with 1.42 Volts.......so I stay with 4.3 for now.....


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It is quite ok. Sometimes I forget that along with also forgetting english isn't your native language. I apologize.
> 
> 
> Sorry, someone pissed in my wheaties this morning (@gopal, not literally ).



 Yea, ya need to mellow the hell out there bubba.......


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2012)

got a free cooler today, so turned the i5 up to 4.3 atm, i will ofc go higher when i figure this oc'ing out again, its been 8 months since ive had a pc better than a c2d.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I always had problems believing the reported AMD core? temperatures but if the CPU last for 8 years running 100% 24/7 then who cares if it is off. My own AMD experience is limited to a 939 socket (3200 MHz dual core I think) and that PC didn't last long even with a after-marked cooler. All off my Intels have now run more hours at higher OC. I'm not trying to start  an other AMD/Intel fight but lifetime is (also) related to the temperature of the parts in the system and if sensors read wrong your might apply insufficient cooling to them.



Well, with the cores never maxxing past 48c and the CPU never maxxing past 55c

that leaves 6c headroom. and from what I've seen the cpu temp is usually at 54c.




VulkanBros said:


> I run a 8150 on a Chrosshair IV Formula board, currently 4.3 GHz - but I have been running 4.5 GHz - only downside is I have to run it with 1.42 Volts.......so I stay with 4.3 for now.....



Ya the problem with the beta bios to turn these AM3 boards into AM3+ is we have to rely on LLC for voltage. It seems I'm lucky with my board as the voltage with LLC hovers between 1.34-1.36v 

I guess Asus did that so they can sell their CH V boards for more control over voltage for enthusiasts.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2012)

running for the team
hopefully it will do 4.5+


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I would like to refer to our Captain.
> Most of us wake up in the morning, rush to the computer to see the top 20. Or do it at bedtime, depending on the time zone.
> Every morning I drink my wife's coffee and look at the top-20 and milestowns. 2 hours later I came to the work and open www.techpowerup.com again to see who's in the top-20.
> It's not a game, he makes this not for fun, it's a hard work. I had an experience, it took from me 40 min.
> ...



To most of us it isn't a game like Daimus has said. I feel we are a big family trying to what we can to help man kind. I just wish there was more I could do to help. Funds are to low right now to put up anymore crunchers or to even upgrade any. 

Also the experience Daimus is talking about still puts a smile on my face when I think of it knowing that as a team we helped a fellow team member. And that is far better to me then a point total at the end of the day. I also am still looking for the next thing I can do to help. 




Norton said:


> We are equally confused- I don't know what it means either. I need to do a search once in a while for some slang terms.... didn't know what iirc meant until about a month ago



Norton, I would be hard pressed to figure some of the "new" internet slang terms. IIRC has a couple meanings out there. For example : 

Interactive Illinois Report Card
If I Recall/Remember Correctly
International Integrated Reporting Council 

And the one I would have guessed as I used to use the clients was 
Internet Relay Chat which was called iirc for some reason. I used the mirc client base and built my own script from it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> To most of us it isn't a game like Daimus has said. I feel we are a big family trying to what we can to help man kind. I just wish there was more I could do to help. Funds are to low right now to put up anymore crunchers or to even upgrade any.
> 
> *Also the experience Daimus is talking about still puts a smile on my face when I think of it knowing that as a team we helped a fellow team member. And that is far better to me then a point total at the end of the day. I also am still looking for the next thing I can do to help.*
> 
> ...



It is a great thing to be able to help others- I too enjoy helping other Team members and always try to do so when I can. Rigs and point totals are fine but when it comes down to basics it's the work we do as a Team thru WCG that is making the difference.

On the slang terms... until I started posting here I knew WTF and LOL but these, among others, I had no clue:

LMFAO, IMO, IMHO, 1337, IIRC, epeen, pron, pwned, etc.... 

In any case: Crunch hard Team WCG-TPU --


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 12, 2012)

Today (since I got called in to work), I unfroze my FX machine and reduced my FX-8150 to 4025MHz/1.262v and so far temperatures have dropped about 5c. I am going to play with it more at that frequency and see what I can drop the voltage to. I think I may have a crappy bin that doesn't scale well.

It appears Bulldozer's thermal output scales with voltage almost as much as it does with frequency. I bet that's because of the 16MB total cache, as my GTX 465/470 also scale with voltage and are large cache-heavy chips. For every 12mV I drop a GF100, it seems to cool down by about 1c, sometimes more, at the same frequency.

I took my Rosewill IR thermometer gun and I read about 53c at the top of the base of the Cooler Master V8 (diode temp was 56). I couldn't get a good reading on my i7-870 but it was in the 50s as well despite the EVGA Control Panel board reading 53-78c (WCG alternating between load and pause every 10 seconds). I'm assuming the Intel Lynnfield die is significantly smaller than the AMD Zambezi die, and cannot dissipate heat as well due to the lower surface area to energy consumption ratio. My i7-2600K also runs in the 70s and probably has an even smaller die, but takes a little less power as well.

EDIT: Also bought the Xeon X3210 (G0?) to replace my original C2D E6400 L2 stepping that only gets about 15 GFLOPs. Going to bump that chip to the 4CoreDual-VSTA to replace a PentiumD 925 (10 GFLOPs) and maybe sell that really cheap on here for someone to OC to 4GHz and have their computer with a low end video card consume 300w at all times.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 12, 2012)

I am just going to take a stab here and say, though I may be wrong, but do you think the overclocks just might be half of the teams problems with rigs here lately? Knock on wood but I haven't had problems at all with my rigs except for a week old to me vidcard that took a dump upon reboot. All my rigs run at stock speeds also. Just my observation. I could be wrong here.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 13, 2012)

It depends, I had some difficulties when I was starting up the rest of my machines, but once you dial them in nothing really seems to happen after that. I'm not too concerned about the life expectancy of much of my farm simply because I only have about 4 "decent" systems.


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

@Jstn7477 what settings are you running on your 1045T? I want to go up some more with mine but it's nice to check on settings from others 1st 

I'm running fine at 13x240 (3120 Mhz), 2400Mhz NB, 1920Mhz HT, 1.26v (running 100% with temps under 36C cores/50C cpu with the stock heatpipe cooler)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 13, 2012)

267*13.5, 1066 DDR2, 1.35v on an MSI K9A2 Platinum.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I would like to refer to our Captain.
> Most of us wake up in the morning, rush to the computer to see the top 20. Or do it at bedtime, depending on the time zone.
> Every morning I drink my wife's coffee and look at the top-20 and milestowns. 2 hours later I came to the work and open www.techpowerup.com again to see who's in the top-20.
> It's not a game, he makes this not for fun, it's a hard work. I had an experience, it took from me 40 min.
> ...



I will sort this out with them Daimus, thank you.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am just going to take a stab here and say, though I may be wrong, but do you think the overclocks just might be half of the teams problems with rigs here lately? Knock on wood but I haven't had problems at all with my rigs except for a week old to me vidcard that took a dump upon reboot. All my rigs run at stock speeds also. Just my observation. I could be wrong here.


Don't think it is, my rigs are both at default clocks and none is uploading.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Cp, how's your mom? 

Also I was talking more about instability errors and hardware failures. I was having upload problems earlier today as wcg was down due to maintenance. And there are still doing maintenance.  

On a side note just for kicks and giggles earlier I cranked the multipler up to 17 on the 960t just to see if it would go and it booted and ran fine at 3.4. I cranked it back down to default as I haven't found a good temp monitoring program for Linux yet. Atleast one that does it real time and not in terminal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Cp, how your mom?
> 
> Also I was talking more about instability errors and hardware failures. I was having upload problems earlier today as wcg was down due to maintenance.



Ah, my bad, should've read that slower 

She's okay.  Still a bit wacko but it's a slow recovery.  Just hoping that over time she'll be completely normal again.  But other than that, shes doing fairly well.  Thank you.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2012)

Im going to be selling my 500R i5 2400 setup to fund a mITX Bitfenix Prodigy build with another i7. 

I like having 2 PCs on WCG, but the 500R and 650D absolutely kill my desk space.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Im going to be selling my 500R i5 2400 setup to fund a mITX Bitfenix Prodigy build with another i7.
> 
> I like having 2 PCs on WCG, but the 500R and 650D absolutely kill my desk space.



Hell man I don't even use my desk anymore  I have 3 full systems on it (960t, 970be, A64 x2) The computer I use the most is on a computer cart in a corner of the living room with the 555.


Oh and Daimus, we now will refer to Norton as a 7 star or 4 start depending which starts you look at, general in the Crunching army.


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Cp, how's your mom?
> 
> Also I was talking more about instability errors and hardware failures. I was having upload problems earlier today as wcg was down due to maintenance. And there are still doing maintenance.
> 
> On a side note just for kicks and giggles earlier I cranked the multipler up to 17 on the 960t just to see if it would go and it booted and ran fine at 3.4. I cranked it back down to default as I haven't found a good temp monitoring program for Linux yet. Atleast one that does it real time and not in terminal.



That 960T will crunch all day at 3.6Ghz,2400NB, and at 1.38v or less (stays cool too!)



Chicken Patty said:


> Ah, my bad, should've read that slower
> 
> She's okay.  Still a bit wacko but it's a slow recovery.  Just hoping that over time she'll be completely normal again.  But other than that, shes doing fairly well.  Thank you.



Glad to hear she's getting better Cap'n  



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell man I don't even use my desk anymore  I have 3 full systems on it (960t, 970be, A64 x2) The computer I use the most is on a computer cart in a corner of the living room with the 555.
> 
> 
> Oh and Daimus, we now will refer to Norton as a 7 star or 4 start depending which starts you look at, general in the Crunching army.



You're all nuts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> You're all nuts



But you gotta be, to deal with all of you


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> That 960T will crunch all day at 3.6Ghz,2400NB, and at 1.38v or less (stays cool too!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bump the multipler up just to see if it would take it. I got bored. The 970 is next. Hell with the rest of them. I don't even know if I want to start trying to play with the locked chips.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Im going to be selling my 500R i5 2400 setup to fund a mITX Bitfenix Prodigy build with another i7.
> 
> I like having 2 PCs on WCG, but the 500R and 650D absolutely kill my desk space.


Good luck with the sale 
I assume you're going with a 3770k?


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell man I don't even use my desk anymore  I have 3 full systems on it (960t, 970be, A64 x2) The computer I use the most is on a computer cart in a corner of the living room with the 555.


That's dedication to the cause! 


Chicken Patty said:


> But you gotta be, to deal with all of you


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I just bump the multipler up just to see if it would take it. I got bored. The 970 is next. Hell with the rest of them. I don't even know if I want to start trying to play with the locked chips.



you mean the chips that _were_ locked. ^^


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I just bump the multipler up just to see if it would take it. I got bored. The 970 is next. Hell with the rest of them. I don't even know if I want to start trying to play with the locked chips.



When you o/c the locked chips you have to up the bus clock which moves the HT, NB, and ram speed around. It's a balancing act but it's really not too bad... it's just not as easy as oc'ing a BE chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> When you o/c the locked chips you have to up the bus clock which moves the HT, NB, and ram speed around. It's a balancing act but it's really not too bad... it's just not as easy as oc'ing a BE chip.



What I found the key to those is, just drop the RAM/HT/NB down a tad, then work your way up on the CPU.  Then once you found a stable clock, start upping the RAM and NB.  the HT I leave as close to default as possible, never saw any noticeable gains from it.


..and this coming from someone who got a Phenom 9850 stable at 3.5 GHz and benched it at 3.6 GHz @ 1.424v on a Thermaltake Drivebay water cooler units.  Which we all know sucked


----------



## hat (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's not really that hard, even on x58 which seems to be the most complex platform I've messed with yet... provided your memory isn't bad 

200 bclk isn't hard to reach, I got there without any increase in any voltage, other than cpu vcore. Just gotta watch what everything else is running at... watch your ram speed mostly, that's about it.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck with the sale
> I assume you're going with a 3770k?



There's a possibility of me getting greedy- 650D w/ i7 3930k and BF Prodigy with 2600k. All my leads on the 3930k seem to die and the amount of them in the market are on decline, but its still worth a shot to keep looking. If not I would stick to the 2X00k chips for simplicity and ease of use.

There is a good possibility the 500R is gone tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

theonedub said:


> There's a possibility of me getting greedy- *650D w/ i7 3930k and BF Prodigy with 2600k*. All my leads on the 3930k seem to die and the amount of them in the market are on decline, but its still worth a shot to keep looking. If not I would stick to the 2X00k chips for simplicity and ease of use.
> 
> There is a good possibility the 500R is gone tomorrow



That would be amazing! 

That's a fast sale--when will you build the BF rig?

My new i7 should be here tomorrow or Tuesday, and then I'll get it up and crunching


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2012)

I plan to order the Prodigy once they come back instock @ Newegg along with an Asrock mITX Z77 (still have a thing for gold ). Thinking of picking up Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM, but that stuff is ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## hat (Aug 13, 2012)

Waiting in anticipation for the 1090t... I think I'm done messing around with these silly dual cores, lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

hat said:


> Waiting in anticipation for the 1090t... I think I'm done messing around with these silly dual cores, lol



I know I've said this before, but the 1090T's are sweet chips man.  I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was wondering why I only gotten 1800 yesterday. All of my cruncher stopped even though it showed them active on bionic manager. The give away was the timer was not counting down on the projects but after a restart it is all back to normal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I would like to refer to our Captain.
> Most of us wake up in the morning, rush to the computer to see the top 20. Or do it at bedtime, depending on the time zone.
> Every morning I drink my wife's coffee and look at the top-20 and milestowns. 2 hours later I came to the work and open www.techpowerup.com again to see who's in the top-20.
> It's not a game, he makes this not for fun, it's a hard work. I had an experience, it took from me 40 min.
> ...



Norton decided he would like to split the title with ION as they both still take parts in updating the threads.  They both now have a custom title.  Thank you.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Norton decided he would like to split the title with ION as they both still take parts in updating the threads. They both now have a custom title. Thank you.



Thank you, Captain, sir. Thank you for calling attention to it. This holds true.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thank you, Captain, sir. Thank you for calling attention to it. This holds true.



Thanks for bringing it up in all honesty I had forgotten ION had a custom title.  I know it shows under his name every post, but I just didn't look at that and if I saw it it didn't hit me.   The recent troubles I've gone through recently also don't help in thinking straight either.  But it's figured out, not worries.  To Norton and ION who update our threads on a daily basis and show their amazing dedication to the team and the forum!


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thank you, Captain, sir. Thank you for calling attention to it. This holds true.



Thank you again my friend 



Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for bringing it up in all honesty I had forgotten ION had a custom title.  I know it shows under his name every post, but I just didn't look at that and if I saw it it didn't hit me.   The recent troubles I've gone through recently also don't help in thinking straight either.  But it's figured out, not worries.  To Norton and ION who update our threads on a daily basis and show their amazing dedication to the team and the forum!



I enjoy helping out and am honored by what you did


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for bringing it up in all honesty I had forgotten ION had a custom title.  I know it shows under his name every post, but I just didn't look at that and if I saw it it didn't hit me.   The recent troubles I've gone through recently also don't help in thinking straight either.  But it's figured out, not worries.  To Norton and ION who update our threads on a daily basis and show their amazing dedication to the team and the forum!



Thank you CP, I'm glad to see that Norton is receiving recognition for the great work he does here 

Norton, thank _you_ for tirelessly updating the Pie and Milestones threads


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> On a side note just for kicks and giggles earlier I cranked the multipler up to 17 on the 960t just to see if it would go and it booted and ran fine at 3.4. I cranked it back down to default as I haven't found a good temp monitoring program for Linux yet. Atleast one that does it real time and not in terminal.




Does it need logging or max read features? I use xsensors in ubuntu, but it only shows current temp, and a not how many, if any, sensors it can see for you. (Or are you using another linux?)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> you mean the chips that _were_ locked. ^^



Huh? The 960t and 970be are unlocked, the rest of my crunchers except for the 555 (which we are going to leave him alone because he is unlocked to x4) are multiplier locked. 





agent00skid said:


> Does it need logging or max read features? I use xsensors in ubuntu, but it only shows current temp, and a not how many, if any, sensors it can see for you. (Or are you using another linux?)



I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and I believe that is one I have tried. I ran it though terminal. It doesn't read real time though just current temp.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> I enjoy helping out and am honored by what you did



I am honored that you are a friend of mine.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 13, 2012)

Doesn't work like this Mad?

(4 different screens)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

set multi to 45x, gonna see how it goes


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Doesn't work like this Mad?
> 
> (4 different screens)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120813/Capture007.png



The one i used didn't work like that but I will try that one. The one I ran you had to run it through the terminal. 

What packages did you install? Also did you use the software center or did you install through terminal using sudo?


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 13, 2012)

sudo apt-get install xsensors

Can find it through software centre too. (And I just tried to tab-complete in the message box xD)


I prefer to use terminal, but use software centre for a gui search.

Edit: And that nice 80°c was just from running a apt-get upgrade. ;(


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

Unpacking and assembling ATM


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

after i ran the easyconfig tool boinc doesnt wanna send out the results, i ran it, started boinc, check the config file, then restarted the system


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't upload right now either. They are having some issues right now. I am sitting on about 40 results as we speak.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can't upload right now either. They are having some issues right now. I am sitting on about 40 results as we speak.



Same, my lappy won't upload either 

I have the i7 build & crunching, I'll post some more pictures later and perhaps shoot for a higher OC:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://i.imgur.com/FS2ku.jpg
> Unpacking and assembling ATM






...and yeah, no uploading for me either.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can't upload right now either. They are having some issues right now. I am sitting on about 40 results as we speak.



The chance to get them in comes and goes- try to get them in now. I just got around the same # uploaded and reported where I couldn't get them in 10 minutes ago :shadedshu


----------



## popswala (Aug 14, 2012)

I was right the other day. They've been having a good bit of issues lately.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

I got most of them in, still have 10 or so left to upload and it has quit again.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Huh? The 960t and 970be are unlocked, the rest of my crunchers except for the 555 (which we are going to leave him alone because he is unlocked to x4) are multiplier locked.



1055T Locked???  I have no problems adjusting multi on my 1055T. Running it at 3.2Ghz with stock voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

I still haven't uploaded anything.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

I got 3 that were back up in, evidently. I guess it's times like this that the instant upload config comes in handy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 1055T Locked???  I have no problems adjusting multi on my 1055T. Running it at 3.2Ghz with stock voltage.



Hmm both of mine are locked. I have never heard of one with unlocked multipliers. Damn wish I had one .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

hat said:


> I got 3 that were back up in, evidently. I guess it's times like this that the instant upload config comes in handy.



I have that too, but it ain't helping me.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmm both of mine are locked. I have never heard of one with unlocked multipliers. Damn wish I had one .



Ok, it is a locked multi but it's not locked at 10x it is locked at 14x multi and you can lower it to 13.5x, 13x, 12.x etc.... At stock bus speed of 200, this gives you 2.8 Ghz.

To overclock the 1055T you will need to lower the multi to 11x 12.5x or something like that (mine is at 13x) and raise the bus speed 5 increments at a time. When you do this, it will also raise the speed of your ram and NB so keep a close eye on the memory dividers and NB frequencies and keep them close to what they are currently set at and you will see what this chip can do! 

As you can see below, I raised my bus speed to 250Mhz and kept my NB a 2000Mhz while maintaining memory speed @ 1672 Mhz


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll give it a go over the weekend


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'll give it a go over the weekend



Cheers 

What I recommend before OC'ing using the bus speed, is raise the bus speed 5-10Mhz increments at a time while trying to keep the chip at or around 2.8 Ghz and your ram and NB frequencies at stock as well. Keep doing this until it does not post. Then you will know what your motherboards max bus speed is (mine is around 295Mhz). Then try to raise the multi on the cpu and bus while keeping Ram and NB at stock. once you find a nice clock on the chip and temps are good then take a look at what choices you have for your ram and NB.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, I usually get to 260-270 depending on the board. 250 should be doable by any 7xx or higher chipset board.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 14, 2012)

I haven't been around much in here in a while.  I just wanted to say *Great Job Everyone!* 

I got some bad news today, after six years working at my job they decided to let me go.  I have to shut down all of my rigs after they finish their current tasks.  Oh boy, the power company is sure going to miss me.  When I find another job, I'll fire them all back up.  Hopefully it won't be that long.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't been around much in here in a while.  I just wanted to say *Great Job Everyone!*
> 
> I got some bad news today, after six years working at my job they decided to let me go.  I have to shut down all of my rigs after they finish their current tasks.  Oh boy, the power company is sure going to miss me.  When I find another job, I'll fire them all back up.  Hopefully it won't be that long.



Damn bro that's some bad news man, nowadays getting let off is not easy, jobs are so hard to find.  I truly wish you the best man, and hope you get on your feet ASAP.  Do what you gotta do in the meantime, one way or another we'll pick up your mandatory slack 

If you need anything don't hesitate to let us know bro.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't been around much in here in a while.  I just wanted to say *Great Job Everyone!*
> 
> I got some bad news today, after six years working at my job they decided to let me go.  I have to shut down all of my rigs after they finish their current tasks.  Oh boy, the power company is sure going to miss me.  When I find another job, I'll fire them all back up.  Hopefully it won't be that long.



That is a bummer man. hope you can get something soon and I hope they give you a decent severance package so you can stay afloat until you get something else.

Damn! And you were getting so close to mindweaver too! :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't been around much in here in a while.  I just wanted to say *Great Job Everyone!*
> 
> I got some bad news today, after six years working at my job they decided to let me go.  I have to shut down all of my rigs after they finish their current tasks.  Oh boy, the power company is sure going to miss me.  When I find another job, I'll fire them all back up.  Hopefully it won't be that long.



I'm sorry to hear that 

Are these personal rigs, or ones at work that you're running?  If you don't mind me asking, what have you been running?

On a brighter note, here's the new i7 in it's (for now) final state....I might put a 120mm fan in the front, but we'll see:


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't been around much in here in a while.  I just wanted to say *Great Job Everyone!*
> 
> I got some bad news today, after six years working at my job they decided to let me go.  I have to shut down all of my rigs after they finish their current tasks.  Oh boy, the power company is sure going to miss me.  When I find another job, I'll fire them all back up.  Hopefully it won't be that long.


Sorry to hear about the job.. that sucks man 

  If some of them can take some heat and you have a wireless connection I can hook you up with free power about 15 miles from where you are.

I have a secure location, PM if interested


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear about the job.. that sucks man
> 
> If some of them can take some heat and you have a wireless connection I can hook you up with free power about 15 miles from where you are.
> 
> I have a secure location, PM if interested



Woah, that's an amazing offer, my hat is off to you!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Woah, that's an amazing offer, my hat is off to you!



and after F150 sets them up there and leaves, Bill will sneak in and detach and login with his credentials to get moar pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Sneaky Bill 

But seriously, that's an offer that is just out of this world!


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> and after F150 sets them up there and leaves, Bill will sneak in and detach and login with his credentials to get moar pie



Don't think that's possible.. somebody's gonna notice my ppd go up by 500% 

Seriously though, it's a valid offer. If you have a window ac unit handy we can keep them nice and cool. I have a wireless USB stick and may have access thru AT&T wifi that we can try too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Don't think that's possible.. somebody's gonna notice my ppd go up by 500%





Norton did 100k points today?  

Must've been the custom title...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Same, my lappy won't upload either
> 
> I have the i7 build & crunching, I'll post some more pictures later and perhaps shoot for a higher OC:
> http://i.imgur.com/y435d.png



sweet 

around 4ghz is the sweetspot for those, some rare will do 4.2-4.4


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That is a bummer man. hope you can get something soon and I hope they give you a decent severance package so you can stay afloat until you get something else.
> 
> Damn! And you were getting so close to mindweaver too! :shadedshu



No severance here, I'm a truck driver and our work dried up, or so they say.  I'll catch Mindweaver one day, just not next month like I thought it would be.


[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry to hear that
> 
> Are these personal rigs, or ones at work that you're running?  If you don't mind me asking, what have you been running?



They're all personal rigs, 2 I-7 980x's, a I-7 950 and 875k, a SR-2 with 2 5670's, and a quad 6176 se server.


----------



## popswala (Aug 14, 2012)

geesh CP, how many assistants you need? pretty soon mad shot's gonna be in there lol.

Congrats Norton.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sweet
> 
> around 4ghz is the sweetspot for those, some rare will do 4.2-4.4


I'm hoping there is some room left, although it's already at nearly 80c load, so I might just stop here until I can find better fans.


F150_Raptor said:


> No severance here, I'm a truck driver and our work dried up, or so they say.  I'll catch Mindweaver one day, just not next month like I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> They're all personal rigs, 2 I-7 980x's, a I-7 950 and 875k, a SR-2 with 2 5670's, and a quad 6176 se server.



You have all of that???  I am simply astonished 
No wonder you could pull 70k PPD, that is an incredible set of hardware!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You have all of that???  I am simply astonished
> No wonder you could pull 70k PPD, that is an incredible set of hardware!



Yup!  I'd like to sneak boinc onto our 5 Xeon servers at work But I don't think operations would like that too much, unless I can cut some some sort of deal to suspend them while we're operating. But I think it's out of their hands and that the servers are actually manged out of Illinois through a VLAN. It's nice to dream though right? 5 x Xeon E5-2667 6core = 60 threads!!! even at stock speeds that would be sweeeet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yup!  I'd like to sneak boinc onto our 5 Xeon servers at work But I don't think operations would like that too much, unless I can cut some some sort of deal to suspend them while we're operating. But I think it's out of their hands and that the servers are actually manged out of Illinois through a VLAN. It's nice to dream though right? 5 x Xeon E5-2667 6core = 60 threads!!! even at stock speeds that would be sweeeet.



Sweet?  My pants got tight just reading your post 

That would be some serious computing power my friend.  But like you said, it's nice to dream.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm... sometime down the road when I have some money put away I may consider getting a 980x. It looks good... looks like I can expect to pay maybe $300 for one. The additional 4 threads would give WCG a good boost, and 4GHz should be no problem. 6 cores, 12 threads, more L3 cache and 32nm sound good to me.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, my i7 BSOD'd overnight, strange, it was running fine for a few hours and then crashed an hour after I went to sleep.  I've disabled FAH for now, but I might have to lower the OC later.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, my i7 BSOD'd overnight, strange, it was running fine for a few hours and then crashed an hour after I went to sleep.  I've disabled FAH for now, but I might have to lower the OC later.



Do you know the stop code?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you know the stop code?



I don't remember what it was, but I'll record it should it happen again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm, can't you get it from event viewer in windows?  Does it show the stop code there?

...and Hat, that should indeed give you a nice boost.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear F150. If you want I will log all my rigs under your account to help you get to your goal.  I know you have been working at it for sometime now and it would be great to see you hit it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

Geez, how often does WCG need to do server maintenance??? :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, can't you get it from event viewer in windows?  Does it show the stop code there?
> 
> ...and Hat, that should indeed give you a nice boost.


I'll look, I didn't have time to check earlier.


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Geez, how often does WCG need to do server maintenance??? :shadedshu



It has been going on for a long time at this point, but hopefully once they finish this they won't need any more for a while 

EDIT:  Based on some preliminary results, if I can keep the i7 running C4SW WUs, it should do 5.6k PPD!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2012)

4.5 seems stable, and it did 4600 yesterday, should be better today when its done a full 24hr run @ 4.5


@Ion, 5.6 wouldnt be bad at all imo, thats pretty good for oldschool i7.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 4.5 seems stable, and it did 4600 yesterday, should be better today when its done a full 24hr run @ 4.5
> 
> 
> @Ion, 5.6 wouldnt be bad at all imo, thats pretty good for oldschool i7.



It'll do lower on other WUs for sure, but still, it should do 4k+ easy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

For sure 4k.  Has anybody had any luck uploading finished WU's?


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine have had no problems at all today.

Got my desktop up again, and just to make sure it wasn't a good day, the fan in my cooling pad died.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2012)

no problems here today, but its very up and down, cant really trust it lol


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> For sure 4k.  Has anybody had any luck uploading finished WU's?



Yeah, I've been uploading & reporting WUs from 3 PCs for a few hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm, starting to think it's my rigs.  Any suggestions?


EDIT:  My 2600K has reported all it's finished WU's.   So has the i7-950.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sorry to hear F150. If you want I will log all my rigs under your account to help you get to your goal. "toast" I know you have been working at it for sometime now and it would be great to see you hit it.



I'll get to my goal sooner or later, thanks for offering though.


----------



## KieX (Aug 14, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> No severance here, I'm a truck driver and our work dried up, or so they say.  I'll catch Mindweaver one day, just not next month like I thought it would be.



Sucks to hear that bro, hopefully you find something soon. Maybe I have enough steam with my downsized farm to catch up to you a little in the mean time  At any rate, good luck.



[Ion] said:


> Well, my i7 BSOD'd overnight, strange, it was running fine for a few hours and then crashed an hour after I went to sleep.  I've disabled FAH for now, but I might have to lower the OC later.



If it's a sandybridge i7 I'll happily bet $10 it was a Error code 124


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 14, 2012)

With my cooling pad fan out, I'm decommissioning my laptop as a WCG cruncher. :S

Might be able to put my desktop to permanent boost speed though, so will get a bit from that.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> With my cooling pad fan out, I'm decommissioning my laptop as a WCG cruncher. :S
> 
> Might be able to put my desktop to permanent boost speed though, so will get a bit from that.



What cooling pad do you have and are you good with a screwdriver?


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 14, 2012)

No disassembling possible for my overpriced piece of plastic. 

Or do you have another thought?


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> No disassembling possible for my overpriced piece of plastic.
> 
> Or do you have another thought?



Disassembly is always possible  I've already fixed 2 of mine and stripped a 3rd down to bare plastic (we all have laptops here). 

The problem is usually just the switch, the plug, or a bad solder point on the cheap ass circuit boards they use... not too hard to fix

What model cooler is it?


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 14, 2012)

Unfortunately it works... Like a blender. :S

Microsoft cooling pad.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> If it's a sandybridge i7 I'll happily bet $10 it was a Error code 124



Lynnfield, actually, I'm too cheap to buy a SB/IB (at least for now, I can get an IB Xeon + Z77 mobo for $400, so I might do that in a month or two).

EDIT:  I re-enabled FAH this afternoon, and it still seems to be holding strong, I'll see how it does this evening


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Unfortunately it works... Like a blender. :S
> 
> Microsoft cooling pad.



Looks like this one?

http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=472610#

If so it should have 4 screws holding it together and a slim 80 or 100mm inside (have 2 of these fans in my parts box somewhere). Screws are likely under the padding if they can't be seen.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 14, 2012)

Seems to only be a 70mm fan. And practically knew where the screws were when you said there should be some. 

But still don't have access to a screwdriver... :S


Edit: Not the one you found. This one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0021ZEHQU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Seems to only be a 70mm fan. And practically knew where the screws were when you said there should be some.
> 
> But still don't have access to a screwdriver... :S
> 
> ...



Should be made by the same OEM manufacturer.. just rebranded. Save it for a project when you get a screwdriver ..... if you were about 3,000 miles closer I would have it running for you in 'bout 10 minutes!


----------



## KieX (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Lynnfield, actually, I'm too cheap to buy a SB/IB (at least for now, I can get an IB Xeon + Z77 mobo for $400, so I might do that in a month or two).
> 
> EDIT:  I re-enabled FAH this afternoon, and it still seems to be holding strong, I'll see how it does this evening



I should have paid more attention


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

FYI- WCG is accepted uploads and reporting atm.... you may need to hit retry on the transfers tab to get them to upload though.

Just sent in about 50 wu's a few minutes ago


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the i7 2600K chip in last night, put it in, and it popped right up to 4.2ghz!!! 

The 2500K was great, however with the 2600K chip it will run 8 threads crunching.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2012)

what core volt stinger?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

When I got home I had about 30 waiting. All have uploaded since


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I was able to upload on both rigs completely.

...and KieX, I bet $20.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

My numbers are gonna be low due to this today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

mine too, but tomorrow we both might have a very good day.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

That would be cool to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That would be cool to get back into the swing of things.



Indeed, I get my 2nd rig up and it can't upload.  I was looking forward to seeing what my #'s looked like.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 15, 2012)

@F150  You will get work soon.  Trucks are the way we get food here,  and all the toys.

Still don't post much, but it is good to see the team growing.

@Norton  More hot pics.  Hammer must be so pissed at me for this.  Pie is for hot chicks and not the kind with feathers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

^^^ "not the kind with feathers"

   That got me, sorry.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I've been offered an incredible deal on a CPU & mobo from KieX, this might be hard to pass up....


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> what core volt stinger?



Hmm, its showing 1.3461 currently at 4.2ghz.


And got a smoking deal, as some of you know, on a combo the other night. Waiting on that to arrive and just fired up the ole 4x4 system so currently crunching 24 threads.


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> @F150  You will get work soon.  Trucks are the way we get food here,  and all the toys.
> 
> Still don't post much, but it is good to see the team growing.
> 
> @Norton  More hot pics.  Hammer must be so pissed at me for this.  Pie is for hot chicks and not the kind with feathers.



I'll get them in but will still mix it up a bit... so yes some chicks will have feathers


----------



## hat (Aug 15, 2012)

I passed 20 passes of LinX at 3.8GHz using 1.175v (cpu-z reads 1.177). I'd say that's pretty good yeah? Maybe too good to be true... like that time I ran 9 hours of occt linpack at 1.275v for 4GHz and got a BSOD with a x101 code while playing a game. Anyway it seems I found the sweet spot for sure if this is indeed stable. 3.8GHz isn't bad at all... and at 1.175v temps and power usage stay relatively low. 62c load right now, though it's only 72f in here. Almost 4800ppd being reported by Ion's estimator for 3.8GHz.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2012)

i dont care much for these so called stress programs, bc 8/10 times they dont hold true in everyday usage

do some crunching, do some gaming, do some everyday use, if it doesnt bsod with that, you got yourself a stable machine


----------



## hat (Aug 15, 2012)

True, at the end of the day actually using the computer seems to be a better test. I figure if I can survive 20 passes of LinX, which seems to be the industry standard among many overclockers, it should be able to survive anything else I can throw at it. Then again, like I said, 9 hours OCCT Linpack stable but then I got a BSOD during supcom2 while crunching. Stress test programs aren't to be 100% trusted, but it's a good indicator of whether you are stable or not. Save that one occurance I just mentioned, I've never had a computer pass a good stability test and crash in something else.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

All crunchers at home are down. Major storms came through so I unplugged them all. Hope to have atleast two back up today.


----------



## KieX (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> All crunchers at home are down. Major storms came through so I unplugged them all. Hope to have atleast two back up today.



Stay safe


----------



## hat (Aug 15, 2012)

Just checked my results status... haven't had an error since the 5th of this month, since I just first started messing around with the new parts. I'll be keeping an eye on it every once in a while during the coming weeks...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

My i7 is behaving erratically (random freezes, BSOD'd again), so BOINC is suspended for now, I'll run Memtest later and try returning it to stock-clock to see what happens.  Obviously it doesn't do a lot of good when it locks up or reboots ever five minutes


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2012)

thats sucks, hate it when they do that

tried backing down a bit?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats sucks, hate it when they do that
> 
> tried backing down a bit?



Dropped it to stock speeds (2.95GHz w/ Turbo) and it's been going fine for about 20 minutes at this point.  I'm just assuming that the load that WCG puts on the CPU is different from that of FAH-SMP.  I'll start to push it up again starting today if everything is stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> All crunchers at home are down. Major storms came through so I unplugged them all. Hope to have atleast two back up today.



Stay safe man, take your time 


@hat, that would be a nice clock if stable.  I just use WCG for stress testing so let her rip and see what happens.


----------



## popswala (Aug 15, 2012)

its good to unplug them if they're not in a surge protector. we had a storm the other day early in the morning and a friends tv blew and caught on fire. So yea it can happen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah when we have advisory of bad storms I unplug them.  Both are on surge protectors but I'm still paranoid.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah when we have advisory of bad storms I unplug them.  Both are on surge protectors but I'm still paranoid.




Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Indeed my friend.  Can't afford to buy hardware right now.  It CAN'T break.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 15, 2012)

The best way to protect your rigs is to unplug them. The second best way is to rent a whole house surge protector from the power company, which they attach to your meter. The third best way would be good surge protectors, and as much as I hate to say it, Monster Power supposedly puts out some nice ones that eat surges well (and I imagine there are plenty of other good brands out there) but you are taking a chance with anything plugged into the wall.

Do I unplug mine? No, simply because I'm not there much of the time. Plus, the office is enclosed in a steel building in an industrial park of other similar buildings, so there are plenty of other places for lightning to target.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I don't take chances.  Surge protectors aren't 100% reliable, even good ones.  But it is wayyyyyy better than plugging it straight to the outlet!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I don't take chances.  Surge protectors aren't 100% reliable, even good ones.  But it is wayyyyyy better than plugging it straight to the outlet!



Thank You my country (and the surrounding weather) for having no need to buy 7 surge protectors   I had 3-4 power cuts in the past two years but everything held up. What is the power consumptions in stand by in these things btw?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 15, 2012)

A basic 400w UPS uses about 10 watts for itself, so I'd say that they probably consume 10 watts for every battery installed in them (for the sake of recharging the batteries of course).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> All crunchers at home are down. Major storms came through so I unplugged them all. Hope to have atleast two back up today.



Protection is a good thing Brandon


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I don't take chances.  Surge protectors aren't 100% reliable, even good ones.  But it is wayyyyyy better than plugging it straight to the outlet!



I have two surge protectors daisy-chained, so if one blows the other should still stop it 

The i7 has been going strong at 2.9GHz for a few hours, I'll bump it up a bit in a couple hours


----------



## hat (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the new ram in today. Happy to finally have 3 1600 sticks in triple channel to properly feed my i7. I've noticed 4GB is too little to work with when gaming and crunching, so the additional 2GB may help there as well. Lots of things I'm happy about with this ram... the 1600 speed, the triple channel, the additional capacity, and that it runs at 1.5v. This may drop some temps down ever so slightly compared to when I was running my 1.65v memory... then again, there's the added stress of having a third stick, so it's probably negated. At least I'm well under the limit and not right there at it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Thank You my country (and the surrounding weather) for having no need to buy 7 surge protectors   I had 3-4 power cuts in the past two years but everything held up. What is the power consumptions in stand by in these things btw?


Yeah, I've had many power outtages without surge protectors and nothinug has gone.  I did have a bad one many years ago that fried a mobo, but that was it.



hat said:


> Got the new ram in today. Happy to finally have 3 1600 sticks in triple channel to properly feed my i7. I've noticed 4GB is too little to work with when gaming and crunching, so the additional 2GB may help there as well. Lots of things I'm happy about with this ram... the 1600 speed, the triple channel, the additional capacity, and that it runs at 1.5v. This may drop some temps down ever so slightly compared to when I was running my 1.65v memory... then again, there's the added stress of having a third stick, so it's probably negated. At least I'm well under the limit and not right there at it.



Night and day difference my friend.  From double to triple and the extra 2GB is a night and day difference bro.  You'll love it!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

I've bumped the i7 up to 3.26GHz @ 1.2v, I'm hoping that it's stable like this.  I guess I'll see.  Shutting it down apparently caused 5 of the WUs it was working on to have a "Computation Error", so I lost nearly 20hrs of CPU time there 
I guess I'd better not shut it down in the future 

EDIT:  OC appears (for now) to be stable, but for reasons that I don't understand, only half of my RAM is available (Windows reports 4GB present, but only 1.99GB available).


----------



## theonedub (Aug 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've bumped the i7 up to 3.26GHz @ 1.2v, I'm hoping that it's stable like this.  I guess I'll see.  Shutting it down apparently caused 5 of the WUs it was working on to have a "Computation Error", so I lost nearly 20hrs of CPU time there
> I guess I'd better not shut it down in the future
> 
> EDIT:  OC appears (for now) to be stable, but for reasons that I don't understand, only half of my RAM is available (Windows reports 4GB present, but only 1.99GB available).



Cooler might be too tight, happened with my 860 before. Very common.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 16, 2012)

Also keep in mind that a surge protector only works for "surges." Which would obviously be an up spike in the current. Surge protectors DO NOT do any good what so ever on a lower voltage issue. For this one needs a good battery back up. And of course the cost on them is a ton. LOL


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Also keep in mind that a surge protector only works for "surges." Which would obviously be an up spike in the current. Surge protectors DO NOT do any good what so ever on a lower voltage issue. For this one needs a good battery back up. And of course the cost on them is a ton. LOL



That's where the DC/DC converter type PSU's are a godsend. DC output is constant throughout the AC input range of the unit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've bumped the i7 up to 3.26GHz @ 1.2v, I'm hoping that it's stable like this.  I guess I'll see.  Shutting it down apparently caused 5 of the WUs it was working on to have a "Computation Error", so I lost nearly 20hrs of CPU time there
> I guess I'd better not shut it down in the future
> 
> EDIT:  OC appears (for now) to be stable, but for reasons that I don't understand, only half of my RAM is available (Windows reports 4GB present, but only 1.99GB available).





theonedub said:


> Cooler might be too tight, happened with my 860 before. Very common.



I 2nd that, happened with my i7-920 as well.

For now I had to bump my i7-950 back down to 3.4 GHz from 3.6 GHz.  Temps were at 90ºc when I got home on the hottest core.  It was lower at the moment, but 90ºc was the highest recorded while I was away.  so I backed it down to 3.4 GHz at default voltage which is like 1.232v I think.  Temps should be under 80ºc at the hottest I would say.  I'll have to wait till tomorrow to find out.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> That's where the DC/DC converter type PSU's are a godsend. DC output is constant throughout the AC input range of the unit



What the hell are you mumbling about? You don't know what your talking about Norton....

 Na just kidding bro! Your right on that man.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

I think I'm going to try re-installing Windows on my spare HDD to see what happens, I'll keep you posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think I'm going to try re-installing Windows on my spare HDD to see what happens, I'll keep you posted



Funny I haven't had BSOD's in like a week now, I haven't changed anything.  I did free up some space on my OS SSD... 

Not sure if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Funny I haven't had BSOD's in like a week now, I haven't changed anything.  I did free up some space on my OS SSD...
> 
> Not sure if that had anything to do with it.



Shhh!!! no tempting of the BSOD spirits here 

Hey Cap'n! What AM3+ setup are you getting ready to build???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

I found a case fan unplugged in one of my Ubuntu rigs yesterday and it was video locked. Damn thing was still crunching along. Don't know if it was a heat issue, which I doubt because that room stay really cool or just a fluke thing. System has been rock stable and was still going good last I checked it today.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

Reinstall averted, I swapped the RAM from slots A1/B1 to A1/A2 and now it's going fine @ 3.4GHz.  I'm going to watch it for a few minutes, and if it appears to be going fine I'll let it crunch @ these speeds overnight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Shhh!!! no tempting of the BSOD spirits here
> 
> Hey Cap'n! What AM3+ setup are you getting ready to build???



Eight core FTW   But only have the board ATM though. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I found a case fan unplugged in one of my Ubuntu rigs yesterday and it was video locked. Damn thing was still crunching along. Don't know if it was a heat issue, which I doubt because that room stay really cool or just a fluke thing. System has been rock stable and was still going good last I checked it today.



Stable is always good.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Funny I haven't had BSOD's in like a week now, I haven't changed anything.  I did free up some space on my OS SSD...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that had anything to do with it.



No BSOD's??? That's not normal.



[Ion] said:


> Reinstall averted, I swapped the RAM from slots A1/B1 to A1/A2 and now it's going fine @ 3.4GHz.  I'm going to watch it for a few minutes, and if it appears to be going fine I'll let it crunch @ these speeds overnight



ION, cmon. Get it together ffs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't like being normal


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't like being normal



Well if you really want a BSOD, I can direct you on how to do it. I mean really, if you miss BSOD's I can reunite you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well if you really want a BSOD, I can direct you on how to do it. I mean really, if you miss BSOD's I can reunite you.



It's okay man, I can live without them, really.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's okay man, I can live without them, really.



LOL  Same here. But I really do like the challenge


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

I have only seen 12-15 BSOD when i was ocing my P4
12-15 BSOD in 1 DAY


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

When I had my benching craze, I saw way more than that in one day 

More like 30-40 in a short session.  Why so much?  most of the time it never made it past POST, BSOD right there


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> I have only seen 12-15 BSOD when i was ocing my P4
> 12-15 BSOD in 1 DAY



I've seen 300 BSOD's. Most recently a tcpip.sys with stop code 0x000000D1

Pain in the f8888n a$$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I've seen 300 BSOD's. Most recently a tcpip.sys with stop code 0x000000D1
> 
> Pain in the f8888n a$$



In what time span?  Geez


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> In what time span?  Geez



10 Days? LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 10 Days? LOL



You take the win on this one


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> I have only seen 12-15 BSOD when i was ocing my P4
> 12-15 BSOD in 1 DAY



Try 300 in one month. undervolting, northbridge, ram......pushin it to the limit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Same windows install?


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

Well sorry i gone offline for the last hour i was making a Report for PCSX2.

@ CA; I cannot Undervolt or overvolt anything because my mobo does not support that


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2012)

So my system survived 100 passes of LinX with my cpu at 3.8ghz 1.175v, and my ram at pretty much stock. Ever so slightly over 1600, 9-9-9-24-1t and 1.5v. Now that all the playing around is done it's time to let WCG and F@H run without interruption by OC adventures. Just some games here and there...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ION, cmon. Get it together ffs.





i7 has been going strong @ 3.42GHz for nearly 10 hours with temps just under 60c.  I might push it a tad higher later, but the cooler temps are certainly wonderful (probably don't want to go higher than 3.8 or so anyways).


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> i7 has been going strong @ 3.42GHz for nearly 10 hours with temps just under 60c.  I might push it a tad higher later, but the cooler temps are certainly wonderful (probably don't want to go higher than 3.8 or so anyways).



bump it to 10 Ghz, just kidding.
I say you can get 3.6 Ghz with temps around 70C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

hat said:


> So my system survived 100 passes of LinX with my cpu at 3.8ghz 1.175v, and my ram at pretty much stock. Ever so slightly over 1600, 9-9-9-24-1t and 1.5v. Now that all the playing around is done it's time to let WCG and F@H run without interruption by OC adventures. Just some games here and there...




That's some good news right there man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

All but the 2600K is down for now. I will have some back up today but will need to install windows again on the I7 920 due to the HDD quitting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Bummer man. .  But thats an easy fix at least.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bummer man. .  But thats an easy fix at least.



Yea I have the HDD that Edward had sent me so I will install that and try to get windows install soon as I can. 

I want to OC this I7-920 so hopefully I can get windows install and do some OCing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

What cooler do you have on that 920 Brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What cooler do you have on that 920 Brandon?



Coolit Domino ALC water cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Any good?  I'm asking because if it's giving you good temps and you have a good chip, you can do some good overclocking on it.  I did 4732 on air with mine and 4.4 GHz came stable at like 1.33v or something like that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any good?  I'm asking because if it's giving you good temps and you have a good chip, you can do some good overclocking on it.  I did 4732 on air with mine and 4.4 GHz came stable at like 1.33v or something like that.



Its ok but not as good as an H50 or so. It also only has the option for one 120mm fan. The design is horrible for anything higher end.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Ah okay.  I know the time I crunched at 4.4 GHz that thing was putting out some nice PPD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ah okay.  I know the time I crunched at 4.4 GHz that thing was putting out some nice PPD.



I will probably try to get it to atleast 4Ghz if the temps are good. The chip is a D0 so should get there with lower voltage. The only thing I worry about is the ram being mismatched and low speeds. I want to shoot for 21X191 with about 1.3V Vcore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

That should be possible.  I ran at that for a bit on my C0.  But eventually ran it a bit lower at 3.8GHz.   My D0 I always ran it at least at 4.2 GHz.  But I did have pretty decent cooling.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm tapped out on spending right now. I could use an HDD as I have an Athlon x 2 sittin around collecting dust with a bad HDD. Maybe if I run a chkdsk on it it might become salvageable...let me try it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Post in crunchers helping crunchers.  Maybe somebody has something.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 16, 2012)

The small wonders of knowing your hardware.

While perusing the laptop section of the local Bilka(Fairly big store), I came across a Asus laptop which boasted on the spec. sheet in front of it, a E-450 and Intel HD 6320 Graphics.  


Also, anybody know how reliable the temp sensor(s) for Llano APU's are?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> bump it to 10 Ghz, just kidding.
> I say you can get 3.6 Ghz with temps around 70C



I might, but after all of the issues I've been having, I'm just enjoying a stable PC for now.  Sure, I could almost certainly get 10% higher, and I probably will, but I just don't have the energy to fight with it ATM 

On the other hand, a 10% PPD boost would be cool, and if I can pick up the 2700k from KieX then I'll probably shoot for ~4.5GHz


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Post in crunchers helping crunchers.  Maybe somebody has something.



xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

^ I see what you did there


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

going sleep you guys if i don't i am gonna cry (12:35AM)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Later dude.  Hope you have many dreams of sexy Hardware


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Later dude.  Hope you have many dreams of sexy Hardware



yup, I will go to sleep at 1:00AM (12:45AM NOW) At what time do you sleep?

Power cut now going to shut my pc power cut because i huge storm coming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Usually later than that, gotta stay up keeping an eye on things around TPU


----------



## KieX (Aug 16, 2012)

So, looks like after a few changes at work I'll likely be made redundant in a couple months time. Talk about trends, eh?  Mind you, this is by no means a bad thing.. it's a new beginning! Goodbye to stress and hello to health and fitness. There's a world of possibilities out there and it's time (again) to explore them.

I started crunching December '09 when I was unemployed after a redundancy. Seems that I'm going full circle. So I'll be letting my home rigs finish their WU's and then turning them off to save on electricity bills. The 3930K that I took to the workplace will carry on until I need to bring it home sometime in November.

Good thing most of my SandyBridge fleet is still in the team with other crunchers  So I'm dimming down the lights until I can rebuild another farm. Even if with just one PC, I'll crunch with the TPU I love till I got nothing else to crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, looks like after a few changes at work I'll likely be made redundant in a couple months time. Talk about trends, eh?  Mind you, this is by no means a bad thing.. it's a new beginning! Goodbye to stress and hello to health and fitness. There's a world of possibilities out there and it's time (again) to explore them.
> 
> I started crunching December '09 when I was unemployed after a redundancy. Seems that I'm going full circle. So I'll be letting my home rigs finish their WU's and then turning them off to save on electricity bills. The 3930K that I took to the workplace will carry on until I need to bring it home sometime in November.
> 
> Good thing most of my SandyBridge fleet is still in the team with other crunchers  So I'm dimming down the lights until I can rebuild another farm. Even if with just one PC, I'll crunch with the TPU I love till I got nothing else to crunch



Damn man, another great individual loosing a job.  Seems so normal nowadays heh?  As I always say, I wish you the best, make the best out of it.  I hope you survive well and that you can stay on your feet.  Anything you need we are here for you man, you know how to find me personally.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, looks like after a few changes at work I'll likely be made redundant in a couple months time. Talk about trends, eh?  Mind you, this is by no means a bad thing.. it's a new beginning! Goodbye to stress and hello to health and fitness. There's a world of possibilities out there and it's time (again) to explore them.
> 
> I started crunching December '09 when I was unemployed after a redundancy. Seems that I'm going full circle. So I'll be letting my home rigs finish their WU's and then turning them off to save on electricity bills. The 3930K that I took to the workplace will carry on until I need to bring it home sometime in November.
> 
> Good thing most of my SandyBridge fleet is still in the team with other crunchers  So I'm dimming down the lights until I can rebuild another farm. Even if with just one PC, I'll crunch with the TPU I love till I got nothing else to crunch



Good luck in whatever you do man. You're an asset here regardless of the crunching you do or how many rigs you have


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck KieX and glad to see your are looking at this as a new start and not as something bad.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, looks like after a few changes at work I'll likely be made redundant in a couple months time. Talk about trends, eh?  Mind you, this is by no means a bad thing.. it's a new beginning! Goodbye to stress and hello to health and fitness. There's a world of possibilities out there and it's time (again) to explore them.
> 
> I started crunching December '09 when I was unemployed after a redundancy. Seems that I'm going full circle. So I'll be letting my home rigs finish their WU's and then turning them off to save on electricity bills. The 3930K that I took to the workplace will carry on until I need to bring it home sometime in November.
> 
> Good thing most of my SandyBridge fleet is still in the team with other crunchers  So I'm dimming down the lights until I can rebuild another farm. Even if with just one PC, I'll crunch with the TPU I love till I got nothing else to crunch



I'm sorry to hear about that, but I wish you the best in your last few months of work and the greatest luck in finding a new job 

If you're no longer interested in selling the SB combo for that price, that's fine, I understand if you need the money.


----------



## KieX (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn man, another great individual loosing a job.  Seems so normal nowadays heh?  As I always say, I wish you the best, make the best out of it.  I hope you survive well and that you can stay on your feet.  Anything you need we are here for you man, you know how to find me personally.





Norton said:


> Good luck in whatever you do man. You're an asset here regardless of the crunching you do or how many rigs you have





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good luck KieX and glad to see your are looking at this as a new start and not as something bad.



Sincere thanks guys. You know, there's a quote that I think applies to bad situations: "You can't change the cards you're dealt although you can change how you play them." - Randy Pausch 



[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that, but I wish you the best in your last few months of work and the greatest luck in finding a new job
> 
> If you're no longer interested in selling the SB combo for that price, that's fine, I understand if you need the money.



My circumstances don't change anything  A promise is a promise and it wouldn't make me very deserving of help if I didn't commit to helping others. So the deal still stands, though won't be able to sort out the RMA until next week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, looks like after a few changes at work I'll likely be made redundant in a couple months time. Talk about trends, eh?  Mind you, this is by no means a bad thing.. it's a new beginning! Goodbye to stress and hello to health and fitness. There's a world of possibilities out there and it's time (again) to explore them.
> 
> I started crunching December '09 when I was unemployed after a redundancy. Seems that I'm going full circle. So I'll be letting my home rigs finish their WU's and then turning them off to save on electricity bills. The 3930K that I took to the workplace will carry on until I need to bring it home sometime in November.
> 
> Good thing most of my SandyBridge fleet is still in the team with other crunchers  So I'm dimming down the lights until I can rebuild another farm. Even if with just one PC, I'll crunch with the TPU I love till I got nothing else to crunch



Yes the 2600K fleet farm you have sold out to us crunchers is going GREAT! I just restarted the 2600K I got from you today and it had about 14 days of uptime @ 4.5ghz 100% load!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 17, 2012)

Guess what I got today! 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2478519


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Guess what I got today!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2478519
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2478519.png



Is that the one from edward? That is a great chip!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep, would go higher but it's on a 975X board (P5W DH Deluxe) that only does about 385 FSB with a quad. Blows the E6400 out of the water for sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome, a 3GHz C2Q is still pretty potent


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Sincere thanks guys. You know, there's a quote that I think applies to bad situations: "You can't change the cards you're dealt although you can change how you play them." - Randy Pausch
> 
> 
> 
> My circumstances don't change anything  A promise is a promise and it wouldn't make me very deserving of help if I didn't commit to helping others. So the deal still stands, though won't be able to sort out the RMA until next week.



That quote is awesome!  ...and bro, I have always said it to whoever has asked me.  You are definitely one of the individuals I would do business with without even thinking about it!  You are sincere, honest, and you have a great heart my friend.  ...and a lot of people would have jacked up the price a bit because they would need the money more than ever, not you my friend.  Wish everyone was like you Dan!    hat's off to you buddy.



brandonwh64 said:


> Yes the 2600K fleet farm you have sold out to us crunchers is going GREAT! I just restarted the 2600K I got from you today and it had about 14 days of uptime @ 4.5ghz 100% load!


Yep one of those went to me.  The CPU that has put out the most points as a cruncher that I've owned.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok its there like I wanted! Lets hope it makes it through the night crunching. Would you guys leave the temps like that?








*EDIT*

Temps kept climbing to over 94 deg I quickly shut it down. Sucks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2012)

its not directly bad for a i7 920 the 85ish, but above 90c for longer periods is bad imo

but they can take quite some heat, very sturdy chips.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok its there like I wanted! Lets hope it makes it through the night crunching. Would you guys leave the temps like that?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120816/Capture008.jpg
> 
> ...



I get uncomfortable over 80c--below that, I'm generally happy, but I simply won't tolerate over 85c.  My laptop crunches at about 80c, which is OK I think for a laptop.  My 875k did ~95c on the stock cooler, which made me extremely uncomfortable, so I had to underclock it.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm over protective- sub 70 only


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I'm over protective- sub 70 only



For me, that would rule out crunching on two of my more productive rigs (i7 laptop & C2D laptop), but if I allow 80c I can comfortably run both


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am going to search to see if I can find all the pieces to that Evercool transformer 4 so I can do a Push/pull setup with it. I know it will atleast allow me 4Ghz.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, looks like after a few changes at work I'll likely be made redundant in a couple months time. Talk about trends, eh?  Mind you, this is by no means a bad thing.. it's a new beginning! Goodbye to stress and hello to health and fitness. There's a world of possibilities out there and it's time (again) to explore them.



I'm sorry to hear about your news, but good luck on the new beginning KieX!  I'm feeling the same as you, the stress, unhealthly eating, and long days was just wearing me thin.  They say things happen for a reason, now we just need figure out what it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok its there like I wanted! Lets hope it makes it through the night crunching. Would you guys leave the temps like that?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120816/Capture008.jpg
> 
> ...



bummer man, I would keep it under 85º max.



F150_Raptor said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your news, but good luck on the new beginning KieX!  I'm feeling the same as you, the stress, unhealthly eating, and long days was just wearing me thin.  They say things happen for a reason, now we just need figure out what it is.



That is true, sooner or later you find out what that reason was.


----------



## popswala (Aug 17, 2012)

I hear that. I'm been hunting on the job market for almost 2 months now and can't get hired anywhere. Sucks they don't tell you why to help you out but to heck with them. This area is hard and sucky. I hope to find something soon cause I don't know what to do. This isn't my state and I have no one here to help me out when my time runs out. It gets me worried every day.

Have faith and be strong. Your not alone in this. Having us here on TPU to talk to helps to ease the mind some and makes it tad easier to get through.

I'm just like Ion. I don't like my numbers going past 70*c either. Luckily my 870 is sitting at 52*c which is fine for me at 4.0 under full load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> I hear that. I'm been hunting on the job market for almost 2 months now and can't get hired anywhere. Sucks they don't tell you why to help you out but to heck with them. This area is hard and sucky. I hope to find something soon cause I don't know what to do. This isn't my state and I have no one here to help me out when my time runs out. It gets me worried every day.
> 
> Have faith and be strong. Your not alone in this. Having us here on TPU to talk to helps to ease the mind some and makes it tad easier to get through.



Yeah TPU definitely has helped me get past my tougher times, and most members can vouch for that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Woot, my average PPD is back above 6,000 again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Woot, my average PPD is back above 6,000 again
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120816/boinc.png



Almost there myself:


----------



## popswala (Aug 17, 2012)

is that for your acct total or just on that rig? mines showing over 10k on this rig. If its per rig then I'm gonna add them all up in a sec and see.

if that per rig then my total across rigs is 51660.93. Is that any good?


----------



## gopal (Aug 17, 2012)

Do you guys got this too?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, some bad news here, the power adapter for my 2.8GHz C2D appears to have broken; I'm going to ask around and see if anyone has a spare, but if not it's offline for the foreseeable future


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2012)

what lappy is it?

on another note, i got a 27" imac for very cheap through a small firm that filed bankruptcy and held a auction over their stuff

its a 3.4ghz i7 with 12gb ram, 69701gb, and a 1tb drive, gonne let it crunch until i sell it, if i sell it lol


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 17, 2012)

Pretty sure I got my desktop up to 2,4 GHz non-turboed. And made the final cuts to the voltage as well.

The variety in the BSOD's was a bit surprising though.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what lappy is it?
> 
> on another note, i got a 27" imac for very cheap through a small firm that filed bankruptcy and held a auction over their stuff
> 
> its a 3.4ghz i7 with 12gb ram, 69701gb, and a 1tb drive, gonne let it crunch until i sell it, if i sell it lol



Inspiron 15; it originally had a 1.8GHz Celeron single-core, and it's since been upgraded enormously (C2D T9600), I think maybe the added power requirements just burned out the adapter.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2012)

i got lenovo , acer and hp chargers lol, no dell though, will keep an eye open.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2012)

imac is up and running, it says its a 2600 i7, so thats not bad even if it cant be oc'ed


----------



## hat (Aug 17, 2012)

The 3.8ghz i7 is cruising along... it's gonna make me a 3 star cruncher before my 1090t even gets here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Keep up the great work hat.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2012)

temps are around 62c with cpu usage set to 100%, i think thats pretty decent when you think of its a huge aluminium piece


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

The i7?  If so, those are good temps.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2012)

yeah on the mac, put my hand on top of the thing and it was hot, like really hot, so dl'ed temp program, and it only shows 62-66c


----------



## hat (Aug 17, 2012)

I am seeing 65c load on my i7 right now. I guess between lapping and supposedly having a lucky chip that hits 3.8 with 1.175v I don't have to worry about temps much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah both of your temps are pretty good!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Inspiron 15; it originally had a 1.8GHz Celeron single-core, and it's since been upgraded enormously (C2D T9600), I think maybe the added power requirements just burned out the adapter.



Post a pic of the power connector, I believe all Inspirons are the same unless you have an older one. If it is the rounded one, I have a spare and I still have your shipping address.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Jon to the rescue again!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, some bad news here, the power adapter for my 2.8GHz C2D appears to have broken; I'm going to ask around and see if anyone has a spare, but if not it's offline for the foreseeable future



Are you sure its dead? I've used chargers on laptops they weren't meant for (too high power draw) and they all usually go into a protection mode before they physically destroy themselves. Leave it unplugged for 3-6hrs and try it again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ you learn something new everyday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2012)

hmm that was some useful info right there, must.....remember........that.......wut?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Post a pic of the power connector, I believe all Inspirons are the same unless you have an older one. If it is the rounded one, I have a spare and I still have your shipping address.


This is actually a hexagonal one, but it works fine with the round connectors (I've used it with a 90w plug for a Latitude and I'm currently borrowing a 65w plug from another Dell owner; he needs it back for his laptop, but it powers mine fine).

My address has actually changed, I'm away at school in Raleigh now, but I'll PM you my new one.


theonedub said:


> Are you sure its dead? I've used chargers on laptops they weren't meant for (too high power draw) and they all usually go into a protection mode before they physically destroy themselves. Leave it unplugged for 3-6hrs and try it again.



I'm almost certain it's dead, the light on the cord doesn't even come on (and I've been using this adapter with the upgraded CPU for ~10 months at this point).  It's been unplugged for a few hours, but I'll try again in a bit


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This is actually a hexagonal one, but it works fine with the round connectors (I've used it with a 90w plug for a Latitude and I'm currently borrowing a 65w plug from another Dell owner; he needs it back for his laptop, but it powers mine fine).
> 
> My address has actually changed, I'm away at school in Raleigh now, but I'll PM you my new one.
> 
> ...



I have an older 125w Latitude one (Big F***er!) It works fine but the cord insulation is frayed in a couple of spots.

It's yours if you want to mess with taping it up


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have an older 125w Latitude one (Big F***er!) It works fine but the cord insulation is frayed in a couple of spots.
> 
> It's yours if you want to mess with taping it up



You guys are amazing, thank you!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2012)

@ Ion-I have the spare, it's a 90W rounded end PA-3E (Dell P/N: CM889). It's yours if you still need it.

It's brand new unused BTW

Stuff laying around at work collecting dust (and mold)


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, I'm pretty sure that one would work fine as well.  I'm negotiating with Norton ATM, but I'll let you know!


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty sure that one would work fine as well.  I'm negotiating with Norton ATM, but I'll let you know!



Go with the new one... I'll send you mine too. That way you have a spare


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a new cord on the way, so I'll get the Dell crunching again when it arrives.  Sure, it's only a C2D, but it does 1k PPD easy, uses 60w, and is conveniently small


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 17, 2012)

Such an awesome team we are sending each other parts like that!! I'm so proud to be a TPU member!  to all!!!

EDIT: On another note, damn WCG maintenance again :shadedshu Can't these guys get it together??? It's happening almost everyday now!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Such an awesome team we are sending each other parts like that!! I'm so proud to be a TPU member!  to all!!!
> 
> EDIT: On another note, damn WCG maintenance again :shadedshu Can't these guys get it together??? It's happening almost everyday now!!!



My WCG communication hasn't been too bad today (knocks woods/rubs rabbits foot), just a few minor glitches.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> My WCG communication hasn't been too bad today (knocks woods/rubs rabbits foot), just a few minor glitches.



Okay it's back to normal


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

No issues here either 
I have noticed that C4SW seems to be surprisingly short on WUs, even my computers set to get nothing but them are still getting at most 50%.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have noticed that C4SW seems to be surprisingly short on WUs, even my computers set to get nothing but them are still getting at most 50%.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


>



I'm working towards a C4SW milestone, so I have my laptop, desktop, and PentDC computer all set to get nothing but C4SW WUs (which, if it worked out, would give me just over two weeks of runtime a day).  WCG doesn't seem to have many C4SW WUs in the queue, so about half of the time that a computer goes and requests WUs, it gets a random mix of WUs from the other projects instead


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Go luck on that Ion. From what I read last night C4SW is just about done. They will be ending that project anytime now.



Also question for the team. Why does heat matter so much for someone buying something? I can understand the seller may need good heat in the buyers eyes. But why would it matter for the buyer to have good heat? I mean if you are getting the money first anyway whats there heat have to do with it? You got paid so there part of the deal is done right away first thing.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm working towards a C4SW milestone, so I have my laptop, desktop, and PentDC computer all set to get nothing but C4SW WUs (which, if it worked out, would give me just over two weeks of runtime a day).  WCG doesn't seem to have many C4SW WUs in the queue, so about half of the time that a computer goes and requests WUs, it gets a random mix of WUs from the other projects instead



So, you're a PPD whore are you? Set your rigs to do all projects as I'm set to do and you will not only get more ppd but most importantly, help humanity.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

I am set to do all. The only exception is on the slower 2 rigs (4400+ x2 and the i5 yes the i5 is actually shittier at crunching then the 4400+ x2 ) I have them do stuff that is shorter on time because the time consuming stuff can tie them up for almost a day per result. I also will make a change if I have problems with a project.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Go luck on that Ion. From what I read last night C4SW is just about done. They will be ending that project anytime now.
> 
> 
> 
> Also question for the team. Why does heat matter so much for someone buying something? I can understand the seller may need good heat in the buyers eyes. But why would it matter for the buyer to have good heat? I mean if you are getting the money first anyway whats there heat have to do with it? You got paid so there part of the deal is done right away first thing.



Any particular situation?  I may be missing something but maybe just in case in the future you need to deal with the buyer again, it kinda tells you what kinda person he is.  Someone with a good heat record is probably going to be more understanding a a better individual than someone who just rips people off.  But that's about it, solid as to why.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

No particular situation I just notice people asking for heat from buyers. For me I would care about heat from someone buying as much as someone selling. I was just wondering out of curiosity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No particular situation I just notice people asking for heat from buyers. For me I would care about heat from someone buying as much as someone selling. I was just wondering out of curiosity.



Yeah me too man, what I said above is just a reason "maybe" why and still it's not a concrete reason.  I'm curious to know too!  Like you said, as long as I get the money first, it's all good.  Let's say you use PayPal, there's no chance of PayPal removing the money after it's transferred to you right?  Due to a scam on part of the buyer per say?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> *So, you're a PPD whore are you?* Set your rigs to do all projects as I'm set to do and you will not only get more ppd but most importantly, help humanity.





I like to do one project at a time so I can build up a certain badge at it, then I'll switch to another one, and run it until I have a high-level badge in it.  I chose C4SW because the short WU times make it more exciting to watch.  In the end, I do all of the projects, but just not in the same manner as you do.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

It is more or less kind of like Ebay feedback. It tells perspective buyers the feedback that the seller has received. 

Things like good communication, quick shipping, safely packaged, easy to work with, etc... 

I personally am pretty skeptical when it comes to people with little to no heat and have 0 seller feedback on sites like Ebay. I will not deal with people that have negative feedback on Heatware at all.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I like to do one project at a time so I can build up a certain badge at it, then I'll switch to another one, and run it until I have a high-level badge in it.  I chose C4SW because the short WU times make it more exciting to watch.  In the end, I do all of the projects, but just not in the same manner as you do.



Okay ION, I'm sorry. I'm a ppd whore myself which is why I got 4 rigs running now. However, I run all projects across all 4 rigs equally and my badges are impressive as a result. Just an FYI. I recommend it


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So, you're a PPD whore are you? Set your rigs to do all projects as I'm set to do and you will not only get more ppd but most importantly, help humanity.



That's a *strong* statement. While I also advocate crunching whatever WUs the WCG servers assign, I won't go so far as to invalidate the contribution even crunching for one project is. Any crunching you do is going to help even if you are badge chasing or going at it solely for maximum PPD, but I'm sure even those who 'cherry pick' projects understand there is more to WCG than points and badges. I challenge those to prove they do by opening their preferences and opting in to all projects they meet the requirements for


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay ION, I'm sorry. I'm a ppd whore myself which is why I got 4 rigs running now. However, I run all projects across all 4 rigs equally and my badges are impressive as a result. Just an FYI. I recommend it



Fair enough.  I don't choose certain projects just for their PPD, I choose them so I can pull badges.  If I'm running 4 projects at once, I'd then only get ~3-4 days of runtime/project/day, so badges would take forever, and that wouldn't work well with my short attention span.  As-is, I can get ~15/day, and even the higher-level badges are within reach.  Once I have sapphire badges in all current projects, then I branch out and run everything again


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> That's a *strong* statement. While I also advocate crunching whatever WUs the WCG servers assign, I won't go so far as to invalidate the contribution even crunching for one project is. Any crunching you do is going to help even if you are badge chasing or going at it solely for maximum PPD, but I'm sure even those who 'cherry pick' projects understand there is more to WCG than points and badges. I challenge those to prove they do by opening their preferences and opting in to all projects they meet the requirements for



I disagree. I have a ruby badge for Fighting Aids at home while other projects are lagging. for me it's not about badges or PPD but more so contributing to the world community in any way I can.



[Ion] said:


> Fair enough.  I don't choose certain projects just for their PPD, I choose them so I can pull badges.  If I'm running 4 projects at once, I'd then only get ~3-4 days of runtime/project/day, so badges would take forever, and that wouldn't work well with my short attention span.  As-is, I can get ~15/day, and even the higher-level badges are within reach.  Once I have sapphire badges in all current projects, then I branch out and run everything again



See above.

EDIT: My electricity bill was $271  last month for Air conditioning to keep them all cool. I do this by choice. Not looking for accolades.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

I tried to set mine up so I would run the same projects on the same rigs but I backed off on trying that for a little while as most of the rigs seem fine with all projects.. except:

- one rig (the FX-6100) has an issue with CEP 2- I think it's a Vista issue because the hardware changed 3 times and the error didn't

- The 6100 and 6200 rigs seem to have dropped off in output... need to explore why a bit more before I move the projects around on them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah me too man, what I said above is just a reason "maybe" why and still it's not a concrete reason.  I'm curious to know too!  Like you said, as long as I get the money first, it's all good.  Let's say you use PayPal, there's no chance of PayPal removing the money after it's transferred to you right?  Due to a scam on part of the buyer per say?



As far as I know the money is yours once it's transferred. 


stinger608 said:


> It is more or less kind of like Ebay feedback. It tells perspective buyers the feedback that the seller has received.
> 
> Things like good communication, quick shipping, safely packaged, easy to work with, etc...
> 
> I personally am pretty skeptical when it comes to people with little to no heat and have 0 seller feedback on sites like Ebay. I will not deal with people that have negative feedback on Heatware at all.



I totally agree with you stinger but we are wondering why A buyer would need good heat. If they pay up front would there heat really matter? The only reason I can think of would be if someone were to say that they never received a item, or it was screwed up or something when in fact they did just to open a dispute with paypal. Now Amazon payment from what I here you can't dispute or anything. Your on your own sending payments with them with no recourse no matter what.


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

Not to knock Ion, I follow CA's philosophy here. I run any projects they'll throw at me. I do like seeing myself having a higher PPD, as I've been enjoying pretty much on a daily basis as I see my i7 speed up (and I should get to see it in stereo once the postman decides to give me my 1090t), as that means I'm helping getting that much more work done. Badges, though, are of no concern to me. As I see it, every project has a specific purpose and I'll run whatever work units they'll send my way. I don't care what my badges look like or how many of them I have.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I tried to set mine up so I would run the same projects on the same rigs but I backed off on trying that for a little while as most of the rigs seem fine with all projects.. except:
> 
> - one rig (the FX-6100) has an issue with CEP 2- I think it's a Vista issue because the hardware changed 3 times and the error didn't
> 
> - The 6100 and 6200 rigs seem to have dropped off in output... need to explore why a bit more before I move the projects around on them.



Yes, and thank you Bill. I will back off on a project if it is producing errors. However, that tells me that My overclock is not good. so I back off on it then add the project back and all is good.


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, if I start seeing a bunch of errors I blame my system and work at getting it fixed. Can't be having errors...


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I disagree. I have a ruby badge for Fighting Aids at home while other projects are lagging. for me it's not about badges or PPD but more so contributing to the world community in any way I can.
> 
> See above.
> 
> EDIT: My electricity bill was $271  last month for Air conditioning to keep them all cool. I do this by choice. Not looking for accolades.



You're preaching to the choir. I crunch all projects I meet the min requirements for and have done so for the last 3yrs and 3.5million points with no intention of changing. 

I do think your view is extremely short sighted though. What if someone has a family member affected my Muscular Dystrophy and they decide to crunch HCMD WUs 100% because of their personal connection to the disease. You want to invalidate that contribution because they cherry pick projects? I don't think that's fair. 

Really, the only reason WCG probably created badges was to add extra incentive for people to Crunch. Competition, prestige, good will, or what ever else that drives you- the end result is the same: donated CPU cycles for projects that will help others in some way shape or form. I, for one, won't segregate  or judge based on people's motives on why the units were crunched- I'm just happy they got done.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I totally agree with you stinger but we are wondering why A buyer would need good heat.



If a buyer is "shifty" in that he or she complains when receiving the product, or claims its DOA and gets a refund yet doesn't send the item back........That kind of thing. Even if a person never sells, and is nothing but a buyer he or she can still get negative heatware. 

I once refused to sell to a person that had several bad evaluations as a buyer due to bad claims that the package was damaged, never received the product, DOA, and one or two other things. 

Of course this led to the seller getting a bad rep as well. It is a vicious circle, or at least can be. 

I guess what I am saying/asking, is can you kind of see where a seller would kind of like to see a buyers evaluations?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

In stereo, 

I am set to do all. The only exception is on the slower 2 rigs (4400+ x2 and the i5 yes the i5 is actually shittier at crunching then the 4400+ x2) I have them do stuff that is shorter on time because the time consuming stuff can tie them up for almost a day per result and I rather finish a bunch of results per day as it feels I am doing more good for the projects. 











stinger608 said:


> If a buyer is "shifty" in that he or she complains when receiving the product, or claims its DOA and gets a refund yet doesn't send the item back........That kind of thing. Even if a person never sells, and is nothing but a buyer he or she can still get negative heatware.
> 
> I once refused to sell to a person that had several bad evaluations as a buyer due to bad claims that the package was damaged, never received the product, DOA, and one or two other things.
> 
> ...




Okay I am seeing the light now. Makes sense. It protects the seller from a shady buyer also no matter if they payed quick or not. Thanks man for explaining that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> You're preaching to the choir. I crunch all projects I meet the min requirements for and have done so for the last 3yrs and 3.5million points with no intention of changing.
> 
> I do think your view is extremely short sighted though. What if someone has a family member affected my Muscular Dystrophy and they decide to crunch HCMD WUs 100% because of their personal connection to the disease. You want to invalidate that contribution because they cherry pick projects? I don't think that's fair.
> 
> Really, the only reason WCG probably created badges was to add extra incentive for people to Crunch. Competition, prestige, good will, or what ever else that drives you- the end result is the same: donated CPU cycles for projects that will help others in some way shape or form. I, for one, won't segregate  or judge based on people's motives on why the units were crunched- I'm just happy they got done.



I'm not preaching. I have a huge family and one died of a massive stroke (my mom), one died of cancer (my Grandpa), I have nobody in my family who has contracted malaria but I would not want to contract it. nobody has contracted AIDS or HIV in my family but I have friends who've died of it. I have no idea what schicisicitoma or leishmeisisias is but I hope to hell me or anybody I know gets it, that includes you. Get my drift??? TY Dub. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> In stereo,
> 
> I am set to do all. The only exception is on the slower 2 rigs (4400+ x2 and the i5 yes the i5 is actually shittier at crunching then the 4400+ x2) I have them do stuff that is shorter on time because the time consuming stuff can tie them up for almost a day per result and I rather finish a bunch of results per day as it feels I am doing more good for the projects.
> 
> m



Awesome!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

No offense, Chaotic, but I don't think you understood a word of what I posted. Let's just leave it at that, I'm sure other people will and do understand exactly what I meant.


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> You're preaching to the choir. I crunch all projects I meet the min requirements for and have done so for the last 3yrs and 3.5million points with no intention of changing.
> 
> I do think your view is extremely short sighted though. What if someone has a family member affected my Muscular Dystrophy and they decide to crunch HCMD WUs 100% because of their personal connection to the disease. You want to invalidate that contribution because they cherry pick projects? I don't think that's fair.
> 
> Really, the only reason WCG probably created badges was to add extra incentive for people to Crunch. Competition, prestige, good will, or what ever else that drives you- the end result is the same: donated CPU cycles for projects that will help others in some way shape or form. I, for one, won't segregate  or judge based on people's motives on why the units were crunched- I'm just happy they got done.



It's hard to gauge that. Some people may cherry pick projects because it gets them more points or a different color badge to flaunt around... I'm not a big fan of that practice, but whatever. Some may cherry pick because they think finding a cure for AIDS is a more worthwhile goal compared to growing better rice... that's understandable. Or, like you mentioned, maybe someone decided to make muscular distrophy their personal enemy because it affects someone in their family, so they put that one high up on the shit list.

All in all, personally I run all projects because I want to run anything they can throw at me. Cleaner water? Why not? Get rid of AIDS? Sounds good. Better rice? Load it up. I do like to see my points pile up as that means I'm getting more done, but I could care less what color my badge is or how many of them I have. If someone is cherry picking projects, I'm not gonna hunt them down and start shit over it. It's not worth potentially creating hostilities over what project they choose to or not to run, and if you want to get to the bottom line, it's their computer anyway, they can do what they want with it. There's no reason I can tell somebody "stop doing that, do it this way".


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> No offense, Chaotic, but I don't think you understood a word of what I posted. Let's just leave it at that, I'm sure other people will and do understand exactly what I meant.


I understand exactly what you meant. Unfortunately there is not a project for breast cancer. which my aunt died of.

And without your input. I'm not sure if ION is short of clean water but I'm certain he has nobody in his family that is short of it.

I fully undestood your post. now stand down please?


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes, and thank you Bill. I will back off on a project if it is producing errors. However, that tells me that My overclock is not good. so I back off on it then add the project back and all is good.



I've seen that on mine too. I'll get errors or BSOD's if I go too high 

This is not the clocks.... 3 different CPU's, a variety of different clocks (even stock), different mobo's and ram.... same error  It's either the HDD or Vista and HDD tested out fine. I'll likely quit CEP2 on that rig until I can pick up another Win7 license or go to Linux on it.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

No, that is not what I am talking about at all. I'm thinking there may be a language barrier here. 

What I am saying is that regardless of what project someone crunches or why they choose to do it, the end result is still completed WUs. Ignore the motivation, look at the results.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> No, that is not what I am talking about.
> 
> What I am saying is that regardless of what project someone crunches or why they choose to do it, the end result is still completed WUs. Ignore the motivation, look at the results.



I read your post clearly DUB. I respect it. If one wants to do MS research alone because they have someone suffering for it. Awesome, if they want to dedicate all their idle cycles to that 

However...... go back and read. ION knows what I'm talking about.

I'm going to listen to some Lady Gaga now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I've seen that on mine too. I'll get errors or BSOD's if I go too high
> 
> This is not the clocks.... 3 different CPU's, a variety of different clocks (even stock), different mobo's and ram.... same error  It's either the HDD or Vista and HDD tested out fine. I'll likely quit CEP2 on that rig until I can pick up another Win7 license or go to Linux on it.



I am not having any problems with any projects on my Vista rig Norton. Hell I am not having any problems with projects on any rig right now knock on wood.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 18, 2012)

Sweet, found a Seagate 7200.11 500gb for my sista. Warranty until June 2013, I just flashed to SD1A firmware. Rebuilding, and installing BOINC on a x4 635 @ 30%


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am not having any problems with any projects on my Vista rig Norton. Hell I am not having any problems with projects on any rig right now knock on wood.



I haven't a clue why??? That wu just stinks on that rig???? 



ChristTheGreat said:


> Sweet, found a Seagate 7200.11 500gb for my sista. Warranty until June 2013, I just flashed to SD1A firmware. Rebuilding, and installing BOINC on a x4 635 @ 30%



Woot!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope I will get my 4 star now, but for sure, this winter with my i5 go back from 50 to 100%, I will get it


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I read your post clearly DUB. I respect it. If one wants to do MS research alone because they have someone suffering for it. Awesome, if they want to dedicate all their idle cycles to that
> 
> However...... go back and read. ION knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm going to listen to some Lady Gaga now.



Enjoy the Lady Gaga, but while she dances around in a meat suit and serenades you in songs about her poker face and the paparazzi, know that you still have no clue what I am talking about. 

Those crunching projects related to illnesses that affect them was only one example of a reason to cherry pick, nothing else. My point is, and always has been, that it is unfair to judge another person's reasoning on what they choose to crunch or why they do so. Just because they dont do all projects like you and I does not make their contribution any less valuable. You do it for the 'cause'- great! Someone else does it for badges- more power to them! That's it.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> No offense, Chaotic, but I don't think you understood a word of what I posted. Let's just leave it at that, I'm sure other people will and do understand exactly what I meant.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I understand exactly what you meant. Unfortunately there is not a project for breast cancer. which my aunt died of.
> 
> And without your input. I'm not sure if ION is short of clean water but I'm certain he has nobody in his family that is short of it.
> 
> I fully undestood your post. now stand down please?



Guys!!! 

It is obvious there is a difference in opinions. Please don't get into a heated argument with the end result in one or both leaving the team. 

As I see it, it really doesn't matter who crunches for what, or if a person crunches all WU's. What matters is that we are all crunching!!! It matters not that a person crunches one specific unit. Hell, there are other people crunching another specific unit somewhere else.......Maybe not for the TPU team, but that really doesn't matter to be honest. 

*We are all in this together for the same reasons.......To hopefully help with the fight to cure nasty ass illnesses in this world...........That is the bottom line!!!!  *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys, at the end of the day we all crunch however we want.  As long as we are crunching that's what matters! 

One project or all it's just preference.  Let's let the topic cool off a bit shall we?  It's Friday, just chill out and enjoy the night.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ That's all I've been saying all night, thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys, I really didn't mean to start an argument over this.  As long as you're crunching, it's still a valuable contribution, and greatly appreciate.  If it's just a Pentium 4 or a 48-core Opteron, it's still valuable.  Likewise, whether you run every project under the sun, or just one that is most dear to you, again, it's still appreciated.  If you run all HFCC, then the mix of WUs that the "all projects" folks get will have slightly fewer HFCC WUs in it--WCG still gets the same valuable research done


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2012)

sometimes its good to get things vented a bit, its needed imo 

i crunch whatever i want, i also did the clean water thingie a lot a while back, so yeah, love the ppd  and i only have one system so want the most of it lol


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Guys, I really didn't mean to start an argument over this.  As long as you're crunching, it's still a valuable contribution, and greatly appreciate.  If it's just a Pentium 4 or a 48-core Opteron, it's still valuable.  Likewise, whether you run every project under the sun, or just one that is most dear to you, again, it's still appreciated.  If you run all HFCC, then the mix of WUs that the "all projects" folks get will have slightly fewer HFCC WUs in it--WCG still gets the same valuable research done



Speaking of which, what's your take on these? What kind of PPD would they produce? Take this one for example...

AMD Opteron 6272 Interlagos 2.1GHz 16MB L3 Cache S...

Following the PII x4 formula here... a 2100MHz PII x4 does 1386PPD, so if we multiply that by 4 we should see 5544PPD. I don't think that's all that impressive, considering a single 2600k could probably outdo that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

I reallity the Phenom would probably get around 2k ppd and if you multiply that by 4 it would be 8k ppd.  

I have a Phenom II x4 at 3000 mhz which does right at 3k ppd.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Enjoy the Lady Gaga, but while she dances around in a meat suit and serenades you in songs about her poker face and the paparazzi, know that you still have no clue what I am talking about.
> 
> Those crunching projects related to illnesses that affect them was only one example of a reason to cherry pick, nothing else. My point is, and always has been, that it is unfair to judge another person's reasoning on what they choose to crunch or why they do so. Just because they dont do all projects like you and I does not make their contribution any less valuable. You do it for the 'cause'- great! Someone else does it for badges- more power to them! That's it.



Not judging. Seems more to me that you are. Let's end this here please pretty please. Do what you do for your own reasons and let me and ION be alone.


----------



## popswala (Aug 18, 2012)

I soo can't wait to score a am3+ chip to fully utilize this awesome board. I'm looking for something along the lines of a fx 6/8 core but time will tell. Just ned to get a freakin job again. Lousy economy.

I have no clue whats going on up there lol. 

How does those fx 6xxx/8xxx chips do? anyone with any post up some ppd for them so I can get a general comparison idea.


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm going by the core speed of that 16 core processor, though. The highest they go is 2.6GHz by stock settings, and I have no idea if socket G34 can be overclocked.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

They suck. Gopals awesome p4 smack there ass  all over the place. 

Hell even my shitty i5 kicks the crap out of a fx core. And it gets beat by my 4400+ x2


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

How can you possibly have a shitty i5?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

hat said:


> I'm going by the core speed of that 16 core processor, though. The highest they go is 2.6GHz by stock settings, and I have no idea if socket G34 can be overclocked.


 
Hell hat that thing has got to rock. My 4400+ x2 939 system does anywhere from 900 to 1200 ppd.





hat said:


> How can you possibly have a shitty i5?




Laptop. It does right at 500 ppd. I don't crunch much with it. I did for about 2 days this week and the highest day was 543 ppd.


----------



## popswala (Aug 18, 2012)

from all you guy's exp, Whats a good am3/+ chip for crunchin but still good for gaming and everyday stuff?


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no clue what kind of PPD the bulldozer chips would do, but according to Ion's PPD estimator a Phenom II x6 at 4GHz would do around 4200ppd.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> from all you guy's exp, Whats a good am3/+ chip for crunchin but still good for gaming and everyday stuff?



My rigs are open in FreeDC and so is Daimus' you can look up what they do at your leisure. I would suggest an FX-8150 as that is the best one I have running but the overclocked 1045T@3.1Ghz is getting pretty darn good results atm.

They all do OK for everyday stuff


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Bd do a a great job at crunching and my 1055t's do right around 3500 ppd at 2.8. They have been low for the last few days due to all the issues with wcg, well all my rigs have.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm supposed to be selling my AMD X2 for $150 tomorrow, in which case I'll be that much closer to another cruncher.  Assuming the sale goes through, whenever KieX gets his board RMA'd I'll purchase the combo from him.


----------



## gopal (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry guys i am not running WCG for 3 hrs because i am saving my first game play video so it is taking 78% CPU so i cannot run WCG if i do then i get a BSOD.

SO i am not running *WCG for 3 hrs*


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm going to talk to some of my hall-mates and see if they might be interested in joining, I have a friend from HS with a 2500k @ 4.4 that I'm particularly interested in sweet-talking.  Will do this after my test today, wish me luck!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm going to talk to some of my hall-mates and see if they might be interested in joining, I have a friend from HS with a 2500k @ 4.4 that I'm particularly interested in sweet-talking.  Will do this after my test today, wish me luck!



 Yes, good luck on the test [Ion]!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2012)

aiming for ar ound 7000PPD today with the 3570K and the iMac with the i7 2600, though i should get the iMac sold within a week or so  but oh well, only paid 800$ for it  and i can sell it for twice that amount


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yes, good luck on the test [Ion]!!!!!!


Passed the test, now I don't have to take an "Introduction to Computers" class 


(FIH) The Don said:


> aiming for ar ound 7000PPD today with the 3570K and the iMac with the i7 2600, though i should get the iMac sold within a week or so  but oh well, only paid 800$ for it  and i can sell it for twice that amount



Wow, that's a kickass deal!  I picked up a C2D Macbook about two years ago for $45, and I was pretty happy with that one


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Passed the test, now I don't have to take an "Introduction to Computers" class
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a kickass deal!  I picked up a C2D Macbook about two years ago for $45, and I was pretty happy with that one



Sweet [Ion]!!! What are you taking man?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Sweet [Ion]!!! What are you taking man?



Calculus III, Physics II, an Introduction to Engineering class, a swimming class, a Honors Literature Seminar (not what I wanted, but it was mandatory) and a seminar about science & technology and its impact on society.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

What the hell did  you have to take a test on "introduction to computers" for then? 

I guess what I was asking is; what is your major?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> What the hell did  you have to take a test on "introduction to computers" for then?
> 
> I guess what I was asking is; what is your major?



Undecided Engineering (leaning towards Computer Engineering) and History.

The "Introduction to Computers" class is required of all freshman engineering students unless they can test out


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like the i7 spit out a bunch of errors a few days ago. Gonna really have to keep an eye on that one... I changed some settings since then to my newfound 24/7 supposedly rock solid stable overclocked settings. Gonna have to see if it produces errors as it is now.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aiming for ar ound 7000PPD today with the 3570K and the iMac with the i7 2600, though i should get the iMac sold within a week or so  but oh well, only paid 800$ for it  and i can sell it for twice that amount



You're almost past that as of FreeDC's last update 



[Ion] said:


> Passed the test, now I don't have to take an "Introduction to Computers" class



Why wouldn't you need "Intro to Computers" Do you have experience with computers???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2012)

is there one more update today on the ppd? its like 3 times a day or 2?


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is there one more update today on the ppd? its like 3 times a day or 2?



You will get 1 more- WCG closes out the day at 12 PM GMT/8pm (Eastern Time) 

FreeDC updates can be chaotic at times but it's usually 3 or 4 updates per day...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2012)

sweet, should hit 10k then


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 18, 2012)

Anybody here ever played with AMD Llano chips?

Undervolting is an odd business with them. While most other CPU's seems to get 1 type of BSOD from too low voltage, my A6-3500 just seem to take one from the hat.

So far I've gotten BSOD codes: a, 3b, 1a, 101 and fc.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Undecided Engineering (leaning towards Computer Engineering) and History.
> 
> The "Introduction to Computers" class is required of all freshman engineering students unless they can test out



go for it ION. Engineering is where the money is at.  Before my divorce sent me into a downward spiral I was accepted as a mature student into the Engineering program (conditional acceptance based on my pure and applied marks I got as an independent student) so I encourage you to works towards that, it is how the world is shaped. Everything you look at, use, touch, push, pull, drive, play,  and crunch with started as an idea in an engineers head. Even the coca cola cans and beer cans we drink from were engineered to use the least amount of aluminum to hold the most amount of liquid. And that is actually simple  Calculus (modeling and optimization, damn fun stuff I tell you). 

And yes, all engineering students, whether it be civil, mechanical, electrical, electronic or computer take the same classes the first year. then you branch out into your specialties. computer is an excellent choice. Get ready to study your brains out though, I mean like 80 hours a week. And keep your GPA high otherwise your screwed. Engineering requires perfection.

Hope fully we stay strong here on TPU (I intend to do so) and I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> go for it ION. Engineering is where the money is at.  Before my divorce sent me into a downward spiral I was accepted as a mature student into the Engineering program (conditional acceptance based on my pure and applied marks I got as an independent student) so I encourage you to works towards that, it is how the world is shaped. Everything you look at, use, touch, push, pull, drive, play,  and crunch with started as an idea in an engineers head. Even the coca cola cans and beer cans we drink from were engineered to use the least amount of aluminum to hold the most amount of liquid. And that is actually simple  Calculus (modeling and optimization, damn fun stuff I tell you).
> 
> And yes, all engineering students, whether it be civil, mechanical, electrical, electronic or computer take the same classes the first year. then you branch out into your specialties. computer is an excellent choice. Get ready to study your brains out though, I mean like 80 hours a week. And keep your GPA high otherwise your screwed. Engineering requires perfection.
> 
> Hope fully we stay strong here on TPU (I intend to do so) and I can live vicariously through you!



Well said! 

But you forgot "flush" and "environmental"  just as important as any of the other activities and disciplines under Engineering.

Take some time out of the books and go out in the field when you have the opportunity. It will give you important experience towards your career beyond school


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2012)

Got all of my pieces in for my next rig 

Specs (some of this is temporary):
- ASUS M5A97 Evo board
- 965BE cpu
- Xig Dark Knight cooler (original model)
- 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 (1 stick)
- MSI 6870 Hawk
- 320 GB WD HDD
- case (Raidmax Iceberg for now)

Should have it together and crunching for the Team by the middle of the week


----------



## gopal (Aug 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got all of my pieces in for my next rig
> 
> Specs (some of this is temporary):
> - ASUS M5A97 Evo board
> ...



Great


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got all of my pieces in for my next rig
> 
> Specs (some of this is temporary):
> - ASUS M5A97 Evo board
> ...


Awesome!

I've set up my computers in BOINCView for easy monitoring:










I've sold a C2D laptop, so that puts me $150 closer to KieX's SB combo 

I asked my friend with the 2500k if he would be willing to run WCG on it, and he's thinking it over


----------



## popswala (Aug 20, 2012)

How you liking that boinc view? does it run the same with the same options and settings you can make on the one we all use?

I might look into it.

Norton- I see that iceberg case isn't ever going to rest. lol. I like it for the fact its aluminum which absorbs the cold in the rm and keep it cool and the top looks like a rad to help keep cool since heat inside the case rises. Its a neat case. May still look at getting it off ya one day lol.


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2012)

popswala said:


> How you liking that boinc view? does it run the same with the same options and settings you can make on the one we all use?
> 
> I might look into it.
> 
> Norton- I see that iceberg case isn't ever going to rest. lol. I like it for the fact its aluminum which absorbs the cold in the rm and keep it cool and the top looks like a rad to help keep cool since heat inside the case rises. Its a neat case. May still look at getting it off ya one day lol.



The Iceberg will stay around as my spare unless someone needs it/wants to cover shipping on it when it's not in use. Top has 2 fans in it but Raidmax sealed them up in there.. they actually sandwiched and spot welded the top panel pieces around the fan :shadedshu

Here's the old girl with the new build in it (about 90% complete):





Will probably get the HDD in it tomorrow night and fire it up


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks good Norton! 
That's quite the GPU for just a cruncher 
What clock speed are you planning on?

Pops, I'm not quite sure what you're asking.  BOINCView is a way that I can show the BOINC status of multiple rigs all together, in order to make it easier to keep track of the crunching of all of them.  I'm quite happy with it, that way for my PentDC I don't even have to hook it up to the monitor (will be particularly good once I add the other i7 to the mix).


----------



## theonedub (Aug 20, 2012)

The GPU will destroy Beta HCC GPU WUs  Haven't seen one since last month though


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The GPU will destroy Beta HCC GPU WUs  Haven't seen one since last month though



Of course, I had forgotten all about the GPU WUs....until they make them more regular, I'm just going to keep my GPUs doing FAH I think


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good Norton!
> That's quite the GPU for just a cruncher
> What clock speed are you planning on?
> 
> Pops, I'm not quite sure what you're asking.  BOINCView is a way that I can show the BOINC status of multiple rigs all together, in order to make it easier to keep track of the crunching of all of them.  I'm quite happy with it, that way for my PentDC I don't even have to hook it up to the monitor (will be particularly good once I add the other i7 to the mix).



It's what I had on the shelf... gave up a few lower spec'd cards to Team members 

Will probably see how 3.8Ghz w/2400 NB does- that Dark Knight will keep it cool up to at least 4Ghz

Is that BOINCView similar to Team Viewer? It looks interesting enough to try on my setup 

** EDIT- and what theonedub said- 68xx cards do awesome on GPU beta's  **


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's what I had on the shelf... gave up a few lower spec'd cards to Team members
> 
> Will probably see how 3.8Ghz w/2400 NB does- that Dark Knight will keep it cool up to at least 4Ghz
> 
> ...



TeamViewer is a way of remotely controlling a PC--like Remote Desktop Connection on WindowsXP and beyond.
BOINCView is a way of combining the BOINCs of multiple different computers together into one window on one PC, and then controlling them all from that central point.  It might be useful for folks like you with a ton of PCs.  The stumbling-block is that they all have to be on the same network.

EDIT:  Points are going to be down a bit today, the i7 rebooted itself for Windows Updates and BSOD'd in the process.  I think Turbo boost might still be enabled, and while it's stable 1 bin over the OC settings, I'm not sure how stable it is 3 bins over my OC settings.  Will investigate tonight


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2012)

@ion- Thanks will need to look into that a bit more 

   I'm going to go through a reconfigure of my systems again with a new one coming online soon and will be moving 2 or 3 out of the house and over to another site. I'm confirmed on a network connection at the second site cuz I'm using it right now to write this 

   My ppd is going to start moving all over the place for the next week or two but the end result will be positive.... my _baseline_ ppd should be at least 16-18,000 when all is done.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

I still have the I7-920 down for now until I receive my new thermal paste from Diamond. I will then install the air cooler and get it OCing back to 4Ghz.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll have to look into BOINCView for my machines. All of them besides 2 are on the same network, and TeamViewer doesn't like me logging into my computers a lot remotely because it thinks I am using their product commercially. Guess what TeamViewer, I've basically donated thousands of dollars in computing time to F@H and WCG, so you can take your $3200 license and shove it up your ass.

In other news, college is back in session and I won't be able to tweak my rigs as often as I was able to. Last week, I had to lower the overclocks on both my FX-8150 and i7-870 by 200MHz to either cool them down (FX-8150) or remain stable (i7-870) because for some reason the i7 won't seem to run properly at 3.8GHz anymore. Hopefully I can lower the voltage a bit on the i7 at that frequency, but it was running at about 68-70c at 3.6GHz.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'll have to look into BOINCView for my machines. All of them besides 2 are on the same network, and TeamViewer doesn't like me logging into my computers a lot remotely because it thinks I am using their product commercially. Guess what TeamViewer, I've basically donated thousands of dollars in computing time to F@H and WCG, so you can take your $3200 license and shove it up your ass.



Hmmm thats odd. I have all my machines at home (even my wifes machine) on LAN teamviewer and it works great! Did you go to the options and activate LAN connections? Once you have this done you can connect using the IP address instead of their ID's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

TeamViewer seems nice.  But since I only have two of them, I just use log me in and I can log in through my phone and all.  So that works for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> @ION- Thanks will need to look into that a bit more
> 
> I'm going to go through a reconfigure of my systems again with a new one coming online soon and will be moving 2 or 3 out of the house and over to another site. I'm confirmed on a network connection at the second site cuz I'm using it right now to write this
> 
> My ppd is going to start moving all over the place for the next week or two but the end result will be positive.... my _baseline_ ppd should be at least 16-18,000 when all is done.


Awesome, that's a very comfortable boost in your PPD...congrats!  
Where are you putting the other systems?


Jstn7477 said:


> I'll have to look into BOINCView for my machines. All of them besides 2 are on the same network, and TeamViewer doesn't like me logging into my computers a lot remotely because it thinks I am using their product commercially. Guess what TeamViewer, I've basically donated thousands of dollars in computing time to F@H and WCG, so you can take your $3200 license and shove it up your ass.
> 
> In other news, college is back in session and I won't be able to tweak my rigs as often as I was able to. Last week, I had to lower the overclocks on both my FX-8150 and i7-870 by 200MHz to either cool them down (FX-8150) or remain stable (i7-870) because for some reason the i7 won't seem to run properly at 3.8GHz anymore. Hopefully I can lower the voltage a bit on the i7 at that frequency, but it was running at about 68-70c at 3.6GHz.



I really recommend it.  For only two or three computers, it probably isn't _that_ useful (it does take some fighting with to get configured--perhaps I should create a guide), but if you have a lot, it is great.  No need to remote-control a PC just to check on BOINC or force an update.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 21, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'll have to look into BOINCView for my machines. All of them besides 2 are on the same network, and TeamViewer doesn't like me logging into my computers a lot remotely because it thinks I am using their product commercially. Guess what TeamViewer, I've basically donated thousands of dollars in computing time to F@H and WCG, so you can take your $3200 license and shove it up your ass.
> 
> In other news, college is back in session and I won't be able to tweak my rigs as often as I was able to. Last week, I had to lower the overclocks on both my FX-8150 and i7-870 by 200MHz to either cool them down (FX-8150) or remain stable (i7-870) because for some reason the i7 won't seem to run properly at 3.8GHz anymore. Hopefully I can lower the voltage a bit on the i7 at that frequency, but it was running at about 68-70c at 3.6GHz.





Chicken Patty said:


> TeamViewer seems nice.  But since I only have two of them, I just use log me in and I can log in through my phone and all.  So that works for me.



Same Here, I created an account and on my main computer when I open Teamviewer I have all 4 computers showing online, no password required. If you do it this way Justin they will not think you are using it commercially. All your rigs are registered and have all the same IP address.


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

Installing xp64 on the 1090t machine now.


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

4GHz was too much for even my trusty Big Typhoon to handle... but I did manage to get it slightly over 3.8GHz with 1.375v... acceptable temps. So between my 920 and my 1090t I now have 14 threads for Team TPU, and they're not exactly slow either...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

hat said:


> 4GHz was too much for even my trusty Big Typhoon to handle... but I did manage to get it slightly over 3.8GHz with 1.375v... acceptable temps. So between my 920 and my 1090t I now have 14 threads for Team TPU, and they're not exactly slow either...





With all that, you should be at close to 8k PPD, right?


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

The estimator says the 920 at 3.8GHz should do 4800. It's at 2600 right now according to BOINC, still climbing. The x6 should do 4000 at 3.8GHz. I'm pretty sure the x6 should be able to rise to its full potential no problem, but my 920 is a bit different. I play games on it and such, that bears down on its wcg performance... though I've been playing with my PS2 a lot the past few days, maybe I can continue to do so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

hat said:


> 4GHz was too much for even my trusty Big Typhoon to handle... but I did manage to get it slightly over 3.8GHz with 1.375v... acceptable temps. So between my 920 and my 1090t I now have 14 threads for Team TPU, and they're not exactly slow either...



Top 20 here you come.


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

Perhaps... depends how much I use my 920. Trying to keep myself occupied with the PS2 so I can just let it go


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2012)

hat said:


> Perhaps... depends how much I use my 920. Trying to keep myself occupied with the PS2 so I can just let it go



I've been making myself game on the Intel HD4000 in my laptop so that my GTX460 is free for FAH...the things we do for DC 

I've found someone who is interested in running WCG on his Core i7-2670QM laptop, we'll be getting it set up either tomorrow or Thursday (too much Calculus HW tonight, apparently).  I'm working on a few other guys to see if they would be interested in crunching as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've been making myself game on the Intel HD4000 in my laptop so that my GTX460 is free for FAH...the things we do for DC
> 
> I've found someone who is interested in running WCG on his Core i7-2670QM laptop, we'll be getting it set up either tomorrow or Thursday (too much Calculus HW tonight, apparently).  I'm working on a few other guys to see if they would be interested in crunching as well.



That's kick ass man, hopefully you can get a few to join us 


...and yes the things we do for DC.  With the amount of heat I put up with at times, don't be surprised when my username is switched to "Fried Chicken".


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn, another random BSOD during SUPCOM 2 again. This time it was a x50, and not a x101 or x124. Supposedly increase vtt. I don't get it... 200 passes of LinX while most only run 20 and I still get a BSOD in SUPCOM2 of all things. Wasn't even running BOINC in the background at the time. Maybe it's doing this because I went from a 720a chipset, then a 770t, then x58 without reformatting?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 22, 2012)

hat said:


> Damn, another random BSOD during SUPCOM 2 again. This time it was a x50, and not a x101 or x124. Supposedly increase vtt. I don't get it... 200 passes of LinX while most only run 20 and I still get a BSOD in SUPCOM2 of all things. Wasn't even running BOINC in the background at the time. Maybe it's doing this because I went from a 720a chipset, then a 770t, then x58 without reformatting?



That could very well do it. I had issues when I switched mobos until I reinstalled windows.


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2012)

Hm, maybe I'll upgrade the hard drive and reinstall when it comes.


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2012)

Well got my new rig started up last night and everything is running except for the HDD. The existing drive has XP 32bit running on it and it doesn't seem to like the hardware swap and keeps rebooting during startup. 

   I pulled the 2.5" drive out of my external and installed it in the new rig temporarily. I'll put Windows 8 on that one tonight and see how it does


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

Definitely unless it's same chipset/board, I would reformat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well Last night I cleaned out my PC closet and found all the hardware for my CPU cooler that will go on the I7-920 but I am lacking two good fans


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll see if I have anything when I get home.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well Last night I cleaned out my PC closet and found all the hardware for my CPU cooler that will go on the I7-920 but I am lacking two good fans



Brandon, I have all kinds of fans. What size do you need?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Something like two identical 75CFM or above? I want it to move decent air but not too loud but Whatever you have is fine


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2012)

ALWAYS do a new windows install when going from one chipset to another, even if its like p67 - z68/z77 just do it, otherwise you will spent countless hours troubleshooting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ALWAYS do a new windows install when going from one chipset to another, even if its like p67 - z68/z77 just do it, otherwise you will spent countless hours troubleshooting



Hmmm maybe I have had good luck but I have went through 5 chipsets (AMD and Intel) with the same copy of windows 7 I am running and its almost 2 years old!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm maybe I have had good luck but I have went through 5 chipsets (AMD and Intel) with the same copy of windows 7 I am running and its almost 2 years old!





I'll keep my same BOINC install (copy over the AppData folder), but for me, a new Windows install just seems like common sense.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Something like two identical 75CFM or above? I want it to move decent air but not too loud but Whatever you have is fine



Best I got in that range is a single Delta fan, it's in my FS thread but for you I'd let it go for the cost of shipping it. 

I have some other random fans and such. I'll take a look at my stack when I get home.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Best I got in that range is a single Delta fan, it's in my FS thread but for you I'd let it go for the cost of shipping it.
> 
> I have some other random fans and such. I'll take a look at my stack when I get home.



Do you have two identical 120mm fans from like say an NZXT case?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2012)

Got the 2500k crunching, it's at stock speeds ATM but will be bumped back up to 4.2GHz soon (or so I'm told).  Thomas has agreed to leave the PC on 24/7, so it should do a good 3.5-4k PPD or so


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 22, 2012)

I am crunching now, instead of folding.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool Chevalr1c glad to have you man


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 22, 2012)

The 80gb SATA has been sent to Chaos, so he can g et a new cruncher running


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, 200 passes of LinX, and 8 hours in the OCCT CPU test turned up nothing. Maybe it's Lupis? Probably time to reformat... trying to decide on a drive to get. This drive is aging, kind of want something faster.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you have two identical 120mm fans from like say an NZXT case?



I just might. I think one is bad though. I'd have to check.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> The 80gb SATA has been sent to Chaos, so he can g et a new cruncher running





hat said:


> Well, 200 passes of LinX, and 8 hours in the OCCT CPU test turned up nothing. Maybe it's Lupis? Probably time to reformat... trying to decide on a drive to get. This drive is aging, kind of want something faster.



Well, you can probably get a 120GB SSD for just under $100 after rebate...and that would be smokin' compared to a 7200RPM disk.


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, if I get an SSD then I would need a rather large one as I would like to keep my games on it... unless I got a smaller SSD and installed just the OS and programs on it and such and kept my hard drive and used it for games only.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2012)

I've added 8 threads total today, a Core i5-2500k (stock clocks for now) and a Core i5-2520M.  It will be interesting to see the PPD that they'll do


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 23, 2012)

Core i5-2520M, is actually a dualcore with HT, still good enought 

Post result


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2012)

There not going to be stellar results I can tell you that much . I have a i5 mobile I crunch from time to time and haven't seen over 1k ppd out of it. YMMV


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Core i5-2520M, is actually a dualcore with HT, still good enought
> 
> Post result





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There not going to be stellar results I can tell you that much . I have a i5 mobile I crunch from time to time and haven't seen over 1k ppd out of it. YMMV



I get slightly over 1k PPD from a C2D Mobile, so I'd expect a good bit more.  Mindweaver says he gets ~2k out of a desktop Core i3, and with Turbo, this shouldn't be that much behind the i3.  I guess I'll see


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, that all depends on how much %, see my i7 820QM, 8 thread at 40%, I'm getting about 1.1k PPD average.

X4 635 getting on, I see yesterday did 778, and I saw my PPD going from 7100 to 7700, and that might get higher.

Next step, might be my parents server upgrade from a sempron 2600+ to a Celeron dualcore Sandybridge


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, just a quick update. I got the room, still a bit of scheduling but, nothing like before. I have, and completed, an application to the America House. That is an apartment building downtown with low rent for part-time workers and people with physical ailments that can't work. Anyways, it's a cool place right where I want to be. Work has been a bit hectic, a new guy started and then stopped showing up. So, even slowish days are harder because no one is scheduled to replace him. Oh well, I did get some overtime in this week...I don't mind so much since sitting in the park isn't what I was born to do, although I do enjoy it, most of the time.

That's all for today, doing some rearranging of my storage space, hoping to lighten the load and eventually empty it and relieve myself of a month charge, I can barely afford! By this time next month it should be all empty...mostly because my sister, who I will be moving my stuff to, is on her own time clock, one vastly different from the rest of us humans! Tuesday, she was TWO hours late picking me up, we had planned this meeting for a week, with many reminders...It just doesn't matter to her. She gets sidetracked and forgets things...She's on Meds to help but, they haven't. Oh well, eventually I will get the storage place empty, blah blah blah.

So much for a quick update!! 

Take care, keep Crunching and see you all around here next week!

P.S. I can hardly wait to start crunching again, I was pushing nearly 2 grand a day, right before the rug was pulled...Soon, and unexpectedly, my numbers will magically start climbing up. But, it's still a ways off. The light is clearly visible at the other end of this long tunnel!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Well, just a quick update. I got the room, still a bit of scheduling but, nothing like before. I have, and completed, an application to the America House. That is an apartment building downtown with low rent for part-time workers and people with physical ailments that can't work. Anyways, it's a cool place right where I want to be. Work has been a bit hectic, a new guy started and then stopped showing up. So, even slowish days are harder because no one is scheduled to replace him. Oh well, I did get some overtime in this week...I don't mind so much since sitting in the park isn't what I was born to do, although I do enjoy it, most of the time.
> 
> That's all for today, doing some rearranging of my storage space, hoping to lighten the load and eventually empty it and relieve myself of a month charge, I can barely afford! By this time next month it should be all empty...mostly because my sister, who I will be moving my stuff to, is on her own time clock, one vastly different from the rest of us humans! Tuesday, she was TWO hours late picking me up, we had planned this meeting for a week, with many reminders...It just doesn't matter to her. She gets sidetracked and forgets things...She's on Meds to help but, they haven't. Oh well, eventually I will get the storage place empty, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...



We hope you get on your feet soon!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2012)

It nice to hear you are getting straightened out man. Hope to see you crunching soon buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad to hear that things are going better for you Araj! 

A brief estimate on the i5-2520m, it looks like it should do ~1.8-1.9k PPD or thereabouts.  Probably a bit less, as I know he carries his laptop to class occasionally, although he said that it is left on the desk almost all of the time.  We'll see, that's about half of what my i7-3612QM seems to be doing, which is reasonable as it's a dual core at about the same speed.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Got the 2500k crunching, it's at stock speeds ATM but will be bumped back up to 4.2GHz soon (or so I'm told).  Thomas has agreed to leave the PC on 24/7, so it should do a good 3.5-4k PPD or so



Have you shown your friends the forum and how they can check their stats, etc? Seems like you have an innate recruiting ability. It'd be great to get the community/team growing


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm going through my setup and making some changes starting today...... let's call it another "reconfigure" 

 I will definitely be going all over the place in ppd for the next few days but the end result will be positive 

My ppd should start leveling out Sunday thru early next week 

@Arjai- great to see that you're still hanging in there!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm going through my setup and making some changes starting today...... let's call it another "reconfigure"
> 
> I will definitely be going all over the place in ppd for the next few days but the end result will be positive
> 
> ...



already 5 star 

I need to find comptuer to install it.. At work, 70 pcs + servers  that would make alot of Points


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 24, 2012)

@ Arjai

Good news man.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Have you shown your friends the forum and how they can check their stats, etc? Seems like you have an innate recruiting ability. It'd be great to get the community/team growing


For now I've actually been setting them up under my account--I've explained to people the advantages/disadvantages of setting them up under their own account (they get the points under their name, but if something goes "wrong" with BOINC I won't know right off the bat)--and most people don't seem to care where the points are going.  I'm showing people how they can check the stats of their rig in BOINC manager.  I'll see if people have any interest in the forums--even if it's just to drop by and say hi 


Norton said:


> I'm going through my setup and making some changes starting today...... let's call it another "reconfigure"
> 
> I will definitely be going all over the place in ppd for the next few days but the end result will be positive
> 
> ...



I wonder what could possibly be happening


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm going through my setup and making some changes starting today...... let's call it another "reconfigure"
> 
> I will definitely be going all over the place in ppd for the next few days but the end result will be positive
> 
> My ppd should start leveling out Sunday thru early next week



Cool man and I should be putting you a package in the mail within the next few days. Doing the testing for stability now. 





Well what a fun last few minutes it's been. I received the replacement board for my 970be system today. So I proceeded to replace the mobo in that system. Personal record for me. In less the 15 mins I shut the system down, replaced the mobo and was back to crunching. I really do love Ubuntu. That is now 5 different mobos/systems that hard drive with that install of Ubuntu has been in/on. Not a hiccup one from it. It just boots up like it has been there the whole time. This thing has been on 3 different s939 systems, a am2/am3. and now Am3+ board.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> For now I've actually been setting them up under my account--I've explained to people the advantages/disadvantages of setting them up under their own account (they get the points under their name, but if something goes "wrong" with BOINC I won't know right off the bat)--and most people don't seem to care where the points are going.  I'm showing people how they can check the stats of their rig in BOINC manager.  I'll see if people have any interest in the forums--even if it's just to drop by and say hi



You can always set them all up as one group account. Then they can all check on it/make adjustments to it without bothering you or interfering with your setup....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I really do love Ubuntu. That is now 5 different mobos/systems that hard drive with that install of Ubuntu has been in/on. Not a hiccup one from it. It just boots up like it has been there the whole time. This thing has been on 3 different s939 systems, a am2/am3. and now Am3+ board.


Woah, I can't imagine Windows ever doing that 
I certainly prefer Windows for the ease-of-use factor (and that I know how to set it up with BOINCView), but Ubuntu does have many advantages.


Norton said:


> You can always set them all up as one group account. Then they can all check on it/make adjustments to it without bothering you or interfering with your setup....



That's another option 
I've given everyone my phone # and email and told them that if they have any question/issues to hit me up and we'll get it sorted out ASAP...no issues so far (knock on wood)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 24, 2012)

Windows would have done puke all over the place going from the extremes that I have been with that install. It has also been through 3 or 4 different gpu's , 2 Nvidia and 2 Amd/ati. I have yet to have to reload a driver or anything. It just takes the switch and goes on. Almost to good. Like swapping out usb mice or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2012)

Guys, having net issues so I won't be on as much and my #'s will obviously be down, just letting you'll know


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, having net issues so I won't be on as much and my #'s will obviously be down, just letting you'll know



Well, at least if your queue is large enough, the computers won't be goin idle, and you'll get a nice boost when everything submits


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

Moved a rig to my remote location this am. PSU didn't survive the trip but after a quick trip to Staples to overpay for a cheap Antec it's back in operation. It's hooked up to a wifi hotspot and crunching along fine atm.

Time will tell and we'll see how it does over the weekend 

If it works out here I will bring at least one or two more rigs out here to run. But... I think the absense of seeing them at home will only make me build a few more


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone from canada?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3466047&CatId=31

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3487492&CatId=31

Nice cruncher 

I think I'll be looking at these for my dads, or maybe my bro will want an upgrade for his Opteron 939


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Anyone from canada?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3466047&CatId=31
> 
> ...



See if you can get a combo with the Biostar A880GZ mobo if you can. That board is a great value (125w support all the way up to FX-8150)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2012)

Got the X6 back to crunching again. Sadly the HTPC X4 I gave to my brother has been retired from crunching until the mobo is repaired. One of the caps has expanded and has made the machine unstable to use past 70-80%. Planning on heading over there with a new cap and a soldering iron next weekend.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> See if you can get a combo with the Biostar A880GZ mobo if you can. That board is a great value (125w support all the way up to FX-8150)



did NCIX, TIgerdirect, newegg rightnow. I'll try other


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah ION, I have four days worth of work left.  I had like 40 minutes of connection this morning and it downloaded work but didn't report


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah ION, I have four days worth of work left.  I had like 40 minutes of connection this morning and it downloaded work but didn't report



Is there maintenance being done where you live?  I've had no issues getting or sending work on any of the PCs here


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah ION, I have four days worth of work left.  I had like 40 minutes of connection this morning and it downloaded work but didn't report



EasyTether ($10 full version)- you can upload/download work from your rigs using the USB cable from your smartphone  and using its data plan.

Works perfectly 

Note- no secure site access with the free version so you need to put out the $10 to access WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2012)

Not sure but still no net at home.  So frustrating!

Well net is back up, both rigs reported, although the i7-950 errored a whole bunch, probably missed the deadline or something.  However, back up to speed now.  We do have a Tropical Storm/Hurricane in proximity, so if storms get bad over the weekend/Monday, I'll have to shut the rigs off, but if I do I will keep you'll posted.


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2012)

That tether thing is nice. I use to use it through my old htc touch pro a few yrs back with my laptop. Nice when you didn't have a hot spot.


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure but still no net at home.  So frustrating!
> 
> Well net is back up, both rigs reported, although the i7-950 errored a whole bunch, probably missed the deadline or something.  However, back up to speed now.  We do have a Tropical Storm/Hurricane in proximity, so if storms get bad over the weekend/Monday, I'll have to shut the rigs off, but if I do I will keep you'll posted.



Hope you weather the storm ok... looks like it may come up our way next 

All you have to do with your rigs is put extension cords on them and put the stryofoam packing back on the cases. That way they can float and keep crunching 

j/k ... but it would be the ultimate in water cooling though!


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 25, 2012)

So my cooling pad cooler decided to go back to having a fan instead of a blender in it. Restarted Boinc on my laptop, and think I might leave it crunching again. 

And had my first ever BIOS reset too. Was unsure whether changing a voltage in the BIOS actually changed it. The failed boots I ended up with seems to be a yes. 


Edit: All hail the mighty scissors! Emperor of improvised screwdrivers!


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

I got the ASUS M5A97 Evo/965BE rig up and crunching last night 

It's running on the Windows 8 64 bit release preview (key is good until 1/2013) and the OS is actually not that bad once you delete all of the crap you don't need off of the Metro screen. The only thing I can't find atm is the program list and the shutdown button from the desktop 

*using program shortcuts on the desktop and the actual power button for the moment.

Tip- if you use this OS, the BOINC Manager download from the WCG is not compatible...However, the latest version from the BOINC Stats website runs fine


----------



## Daimus (Aug 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm going through my setup and making some changes starting today...... let's call it another "reconfigure"
> 
> I will definitely be going all over the place in ppd for the next few days but the end result will be positive
> 
> My ppd should start leveling out Sunday thru early next week



So that's what it was all about! You're very modest, sir. Just noticed that you are using i7-980X for crunching!
Cool surprise! That's a monster!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So that's what it was all about! You're very modest, sir. Just noticed that you are using i7-980X for crunching!
> Cool surprise! That's a monster!



Hmm well. 


Hey Daimus I noticed I have showed up on your Threats list LOL . I won't stay there long


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So that's what it was all about! You're very modest, sir. Just noticed that you are using i7-980X for crunching!
> Cool surprise! It's a monster!



You're right this 980X is a beast! 

More coming too! I'm helping out the Team by running a couple of rigs at my place for a fellow Team member.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes alot more LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2012)

So guys, what's been happenning as of late? Miss me any? Going to be hopping back in to crunching near 100% again here very soon.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Daimus I noticed I have showed up on your Threats list LOL . I won't stay there long



Are you also planning something similar?
Friends, I'm behind you can not keep up.



Norton said:


> More coming too! I'm helping out the Team by running a couple of rigs at my place for a fellow Team member.



This is an important assistance because some may have a problem with the placement&power.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> So guys, what's been happenning as of late? Miss me any? Going to be hopping back in to crunching near 100% again here very soon.



Wow who's this guy?  Hope to see you crunching full speed soon man. 




Daimus said:


> Are you also planning something similar?
> Friends, I'm behind you can not keep up.



No I don't have anything like that planned just a small upgrade or 2. 

Oh you can keep up we know that. You just need to crank all the way back up


----------



## Daimus (Aug 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh you can keep up we know that. You just need to crank all the way back up



You mean to say that we are running in circles?


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> You're right this 980X is a beast!



And on a linux rig even.

Linux and W8... You're getting all adventurous, eh?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You mean to say that we are running in circles?



We just swap places for awhile. Except ol' Norton he had to go out and put us so far in the dust that we won't even see him anymore.  



agent00skid said:


> And on a linux rig even.
> 
> Linux and W8... You're getting all adventurous, eh?



I know tell me about it. He's coming over to the dark side a stuff.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> So guys, what's been happenning as of late? Miss me any? Going to be hopping back in to crunching near 100% again here very soon.



Yea, where the hell ya been Jr?


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> And on a linux rig even.
> 
> Linux and W8... You're getting all adventurous, eh?



I just salvaged an old XP 32bit system... may drop that somewhere too 

@jr -bring it!... every ppd is important


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 25, 2012)

My cooling pad stopped playing nice again. 

And now I tried splitting it open... Found out fast that the screws were there just for fun. It has one of the most difficult plastic locking systems I've ever seen. Seems to be 2 locks on each side, and they are so tough, that I can't open them by hand, I had to use a pencil and my scissors as crowbars to get most of them off, and still ended with giving up.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2012)

@ Agent00skid: Is this a cooling pad for a laptop? 


Okay, now I have the wife's system up and running with the i7 920, my system with the i7 2600K, and the 4x4 system. 

So, now I am running 32 threads. We'll see what kind of numbers I get in the next few days. Hopefully it will be half way decent.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> @ Agent00skid: Is this a cooling pad for a laptop?
> 
> 
> Okay, now I have the wife's system up and running with the i7 920, my system with the i7 2600K, and the 4x4 system.
> ...



Sweet, that's a lot of threads! 

What is this 4x4 system?  Pics?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What is this 4x4 system?  Pics?



This be the 4x4 he speakth of


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> @ Agent00skid: Is this a cooling pad for a laptop?



Yeah.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys, I will be shutitng down rigs tonight.  Tropical Storm/Hurricane Isaac is pretty close, and we are starting to see some nice wind gusts and heavy rainfall every now and then.  Don't want something to storm in overnight and take the power and the rigs along with it. 

I was very busy this weekend getting some stuff in order for this and my usual car stuff, so I figured I'd at least log in and let you guys know what's going on.  I'll try to log on through the phone every now and then.  If when I wake up things don't look too bad, I'll start the rigs up till things get nastier.  Keep you'll posted.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I will be shutitng down rigs tonight.  Tropical Storm/Hurricane Isaac is pretty close, and we are starting to see some nice wind gusts and heavy rainfall every now and then.  Don't want something to storm in overnight and take the power and the rigs along with it.
> 
> I was very busy this weekend getting some stuff in order for this and my usual car stuff, so I figured I'd at least log in and let you guys know what's going on.  I'll try to log on through the phone every now and then.  If when I wake up things don't look too bad, I'll start the rigs up till things get nastier.  Keep you'll posted.



Hope you make out ok. It looks to be heading over to jstn7477's area after it goes through yours....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, where the hell ya been Jr?



Still gone. Been cooking some android roms as of late.



Norton said:


> I just salvaged an old XP 32bit system... may drop that somewhere too
> 
> @jr -bring it!... every ppd is important



Very nice. Yeah with it now being end of summer and temps are starting to drop, I am going to start crunching in the evening. It gets really really warm in this place.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet, that's a lot of threads!
> 
> What is this 4x4 system?  Pics?



It is an AMD socket 1207 Ion

Here is a picture of it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2012)

FreeDC is back up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hope you make out ok. It looks to be heading over to jstn7477's area after it goes through yours....



So far I've left everything running, really nothing serious as far as weather as it has gotten further away from us.  They do say we are getting the worse part of it tonight though so we will see.


----------



## popswala (Aug 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> It is an AMD socket 1207 Ion
> 
> Here is a picture of it.
> 
> http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp236/stingar2203/4x4/DSC00736.jpg



I'd love to get my hands on something like that one day. Never played with one yet or even seen one in person. I plan to learn server and networking stuff eventually. When ever I can afford it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope you don't get hit hard CP.  


Norton, nice half day totals you got there. Can't wait to see where you end up at in a few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hope you don't get hit hard CP.
> 
> 
> Norton, nice half day totals you got there. Can't wait to see where you end up at in a few days.



Doesn't seem like it so far, hope it stays that way.  We have some severe weather scheduled for tonight and all throughout tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like it's just a tropical storm right now. Still dangerous, but it could be much worse. Stay safe coast dwellers


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys I have gotten a ton of errors for Cfsw on all rigs. So keep an eye on them.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 27, 2012)

Same!


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

Ditto!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

I shut down that project for now. No sense in wasting cpu cycles for errors. I already have 3 pages of errors for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

No errors so far of any kind here.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

hmmm I just had to upload 4 more errors.:shadedshu


----------



## hat (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't you run everything at stock? Strange... last error I got was back on the 21st when I was getting the 1090t squared away. I probably got a ton of those units too, I run everything.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I run at stock speeds. Also ChristTheGreat and Norton are seeing errors also.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had a total of 8 error out, but they all error right at launch (WCG shows 0.0 hours of CPU time), so I'm just going to keep running it...I'd say 8 errors over 2 days isn't too bad when I'm doing ~400 WUs/day


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 27, 2012)

Got errors here too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've had a total of 8 error out, but they all error right at launch (WCG shows 0.0 hours of CPU time), so I'm just going to keep running it...I'd say 8 errors over 2 days isn't too bad when I'm doing ~400 WUs/day


huh? 400 wu a day? hell I only average 150 a day. I also have 3.5 pages of errors now for that project. Sucks to be me. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> huh? 400 wu a day? hell I only average 150 a day. I also have 3.5 pages of errors now for that project. Sucks to be me. LOL



With the 20t that I have running at my desk ATM (2xi7 quad + 2x C2D) I'm pulling down a C4SW WU approximately every 2.5 minutes (my systems take just under 50 minutes/WU for those).  If everything was running at 100% efficiency (and exclusively doing C4SW--WCG doesn't have enough to keep everything busy), that would be nearly 600 WUs/day.  As-is, I have some inefficiencies (I spent a few hours gaming on one i7 today) and I get GFAM, CEP2, FAAH, etc WUs that take ~5-10x longer to complete.

EDIT:  I have some friends with Thinkpad W530s with i7 quads, I'm going to make it my goal to talk to them this weekend and hopefully get 1 or 2 of them crunching (should be ~2-4k PPD each, depending on how much they're run)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Ah I was going to say you must have your's set to do the less time projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ah I was going to say you must have your's set to do the less time projects.



I always prefer the short WUs because that way I can check on BOINC and I always have a few finishing soon (particularly with 20 threads showing together in BOINCView).  I do however run the longer ones (The Clean Energy Project, for example) because I want the badges and view them as being important.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey guys I have gotten a ton of errors for Cfsw on all rigs. So keep an eye on them.



I'v gotten the same


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 27, 2012)

Same here. Looks like it started happening in the last 12-24 hours.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 27, 2012)

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33666


----------



## hat (Aug 27, 2012)

I have about 50 pages in progress for that specific project now. Only two passed as valid so far, the rest are pending validation or in progress. No errors or invalids just yet.


----------



## gopal (Aug 27, 2012)

I had no errors


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

I have just one error now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok guys, I have a hard decision to make soon. I have needed a pickup truck for a while and my wife suggested that if I could come up with most of the money that she would save back some out of our bank account and we would buy one. I have found a 1980 Chevy C10 with a 350CI auto trans that I and really interested in. This brings me to my point that I may drop all crunching down to one PC (2600K) and sell the rest. I need to raise 1000$ for this vehicle and in my mind the only way is to sell my crunchers and some other things I have laying around the house. I hate to do this but I need a pickup truck for what we will be doing here soon and in the future. I will give a discount to cruncher but will need to meet my goal in the end. I hate to slow my production down but we need this soon.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 27, 2012)

One page error, but maybe all computer doesn'T do this project right now.. I hate errors


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, I have a hard decision to make soon. I have needed a pickup truck for a while and my wife suggested that if I could come up with most of the money that she would save back some out of our bank account and we would buy one. I have found a 1980 Chevy C10 with a 350CI auto trans that I and really interested in. This brings me to my point that I may drop all crunching down to one PC (2600K) and sell the rest. I need to raise 1000$ for this vehicle and in my mind the only way is to sell my crunchers and some other things I have laying around the house. I hate to do this but I need a pickup truck for what we will be doing here soon and in the future. I will give a discount to cruncher but will need to meet my goal in the end. I hate to slow my production down but we need this soon.



Damn man, sad to hear this but if it's the right thing to do then go for it man.  Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn man, sad to hear this but if it's the right thing to do then go for it man.  Best of luck and keep us posted.



Atleast my 2600K will do 5-6K a day to keep me close to the top 20


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, I have a hard decision to make soon. I have needed a pickup truck for a while and my wife suggested that if I could come up with most of the money that she would save back some out of our bank account and we would buy one. I have found a 1980 Chevy C10 with a 350CI auto trans that I and really interested in. This brings me to my point that I may drop all crunching down to one PC (2600K) and sell the rest. I need to raise 1000$ for this vehicle and in my mind the only way is to sell my crunchers and some other things I have laying around the house. I hate to do this but I need a pickup truck for what we will be doing here soon and in the future. I will give a discount to cruncher but will need to meet my goal in the end. I hate to slow my production down but we need this soon.



I'm right sorry to hear about that Brandon. 

How much would you be looking to get for the i7-920 + GB X58 + RAM?  I might be able to make space for a 3rd desktop here, and I'd love to keep it crunching for the team.

Hopefully that truck will serve you well


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm right sorry to hear about that Brandon.
> 
> How much would you be looking to get for the i7-920 + GB X58 + RAM?  I might be able to make space for a 3rd desktop here, and I'd love to keep it crunching for the team.
> 
> Hopefully that truck will serve you well



I will try to get a FS thread up soon once I have made my decision. 

I will also be wanting to unload the rest of my windows 7 COA's quicker so will lower the price by quite a bit for crunchers.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Let us know Brandon on what you decide.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 27, 2012)

CFSW project seems to be closed.
I have just received these messages to each CFSW task:
27.08.2012 20:56:56 World Community Grid Message from server: Result cfsw_14482_14482168_1 is no longer usable


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Brandon. Would love to pick up a system or two but I won't have any more money for a while. 

Hopefully the truck works out well for you, love those old Chevy trucks.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

Daimus said:


> CFSW project seems to be closed.
> I have just received these messages to each CFSW task:
> 27.08.2012 20:56:56 World Community Grid Message from server: Result cfsw_14482_14482168_1 is no longer usable



I've been getting that as well--and I've also seen pages and pages of "Error" results for C4SW (strangely, there weren't so many errors a couple days ago, but now I'm flooded by them).  Tragic, too, because in another ~3 days I would have gotten my emerald badge in C4SW 

EDIT:  They aren't over after all:


			
				WCG Website said:
			
		

> There is an issue with the current set of workunits that we are processing for the Computing for Sustainable Water project. We have temporarily disabled the project until we can identify and resolve the issue. We expect this to only take a day or two.
> 
> We appreciate your patience while we work through this.


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=33666


On a more positive note, I'm consistently getting ~23 hours of crunching a day out of my i7 laptop, thanks to an extra-long AC adapter and a strategic choice of seats


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> On a more positive note, I'm consistently getting ~23 hours of crunching a day out of my i7 laptop, thanks to an extra-long AC adapter and a strategic choice of seats



Sounds like you are successfully grabbing the outlets before the swarms of MacBook Pro college students do.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sounds like you are successfully grabbing the outlets before the swarms of MacBook Pro college students do.



Actually, surprisingly few students here have laptops in class--and those that do don't plug them in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

WCG, special ops edition.  Starring, ION as the "Outlet Thief".  


Never knew WCG could get so strategic LOL.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Tragic, too, because in another ~3 days I would have gotten my emerald badge in C4SW



I hope you'll get emerald badge!
CFSW is downloaded again


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> WCG, special ops edition.  Starring, ION as the "Outlet Thief".
> 
> 
> Never knew WCG could get so strategic LOL.



 you mean starring what ever Portal based WCG name he's using now!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> you mean starring what ever Portal based WCG name he's using now!



Aperture_Science_Innovators for the time being


----------



## gopal (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW, it looks like i am only doing Help Conquer Cancer project see 26 returns.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well damn, hate to see ya have to sell your rigs Brandon, however I can sure understand your position in all of it. 

Keep us posted on everything brother.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2012)

gopal said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120828/TPU132.jpg
> WOW, it looks like i am only doing Help Conquer Cancer project see 26 returns.



That's interesting, I'm surprised that you're getting almost exclusively HCC WUs.  Perhaps it's that WCG realizes that tasks take longer on the Pentium 4 and give you shorter work units


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, how ya like this? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165385


 I could make a custom case of wood, with 2 ITX or micro-ATX board, 2 PSU, and good cooling, for a cruncher case 

I might have some work till the end of the year xD


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, how ya like this? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165385
> 
> 
> I could make a custom case of wood, with 2 ITX or micro-ATX board, 2 PSU, and good cooling, for a cruncher case
> ...



Nice!


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally got my cooling pad apart. Can anybody guess how many screws was in it?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 28, 2012)

none?


----------



## gopal (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow the projects i have right now are huge


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 28, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'd love to get my hands on something like that one day. Never played with one yet or even seen one in person. I plan to learn server and networking stuff eventually. When ever I can afford it.



This is a comment to post #18170 (Stingers 4x4 rig)

Four times 115 W TPU and it produces around the same http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2130125 as one i5-3570 (3800 PPD) with only 100 watt at the wall. I Know what I would buy. The Intel PPD numbers is only from a 46 hour burn in for the PC I got for my mother. I used to have a old Intel based server (4x2) and it did 1100 PPD and was keeping my meter spinning and me awake in the night. 4x4 systems are much better used in folding where there is bonus for fast return of WUs.

I know that F150's 4x12 was doing great (23 kPPD) but PPD/watt/$ wise go for a new Intel single CPU setup on Linux. Check my Linux "box" that yields 2500 PPD for two cores (slow but new Intel Xeon) http://http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=1910143


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2012)

gopal said:


> Wow the projects i have right now are huge
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120828/TPU133.jpg


The P4 is a pretty slow CPU to start with, and Hyperthreading only makes things slow.  That being said, those projects are slow even on my i7 


mstenholm said:


> This is a comment to post #18170 (Stingers 4x4 rig)
> 
> Four times 115 W TPU and it produces around the same http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2130125 as one i5-3570 (3800 PPD) with only 100 watt at the wall. I Know what I would buy. The Intel PPD numbers is only from a 46 hour burn in for the PC I got for my mother. I used to have a old Intel based server (4x2) and it did 1100 PPD and was keeping my meter spinning and me awake in the night. 4x4 systems are much better used in folding where there is bonus for fast return of WUs.
> 
> I know that F150's 4x12 was doing great (23 kPPD) but PPD/watt/$ wise go for a new Intel single CPU setup on Linux. Check my Linux "box" that yields 2500 PPD for two cores (slow but new Intel Xeon) http://http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=1910143



I assume that your Xeon setup draws ~100w or so at the wall?

As far as PPD/W goes, i7 laptops are hard to beat, mine does just under 4k PPD for ~65w AC.  That being said, at over twice the price of a desktop i7, it would take a long time to pay off purely for WCG.

For FAH, where PPD doesn't scale linearly with additional cores, I can see that a 48-core system would make sense, but for WCG it's hard to beat a single-CPU IVB or SB setup (particularly running Linux off of a flash drive to bring down initial costs).


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2012)

The FX-6200 rig is back up and running! 

Need to go to the site tomorrow and get the wireless connection setup but that shouldn't be an issue and it has plenty of wu's loaded up and ready to run until then


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 28, 2012)

I scrapped my anemic Sony VAIO P4 desktop (which I was using as my office computer to screw around on the internet) for some parts, and got an old de-lidded Opteron 170 (2GHz dual core/Skt 939) running and overclocked to 2.8GHz (great stepping). It probably only gets about 1000 PPD but it's the last decent system up my sleeve that I have parts to operate. Running an ancient ATX PSU with an 11.5v rail but it does the job (until it blows up or something). Rest of my systems are single cores and not worth buying more parts for, so they are in line to replace whatever currently running systems break.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I scrapped my anemic Sony VAIO P4 desktop (which I was using as my office computer to screw around on the internet) for some parts, and got an old de-lidded Opteron 170 (2GHz dual core/Skt 939) running and overclocked to 2.8GHz (great stepping). It probably only gets about 1000 PPD but it's the last decent system up my sleeve that I have parts to operate. Running an ancient ATX PSU with an 11.5v rail but it does the job (until it blows up or something). Rest of my systems are single cores and not worth buying more parts for, so they are in line to replace whatever currently running systems break.



You may be surprised with the s939. It may get between 1.5k to 2k ppd. I am getting between 1k and 1.2k with my s939 4400+ at 2.2.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You may be surprised with the s939. It may get between 1.5k to 2k ppd. I am getting between 1k and 1.2k with my s939 4400+ at 2.2.



I'm going to have to play with the voltage a bit on it though, as the D2PAK FETs on your A8N-E WITH the stock ASUS heatsink are running at 90c. Since this board isn't in a case I need to be especially careful with the temps.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn I almost forgot you have that board now. Glad he is still going strong for you.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, it has been set aside for a while as I bought an ECS NForce4-A939 (works fine) and an ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe with the Opteron (has memory slot issues). So, now I'm running 2 dual core 939s and the ECS board is sitting out as a spare. Only thing with the A8N-E is I hardwired the power LED to the battery holder due to the persistent battery drain, and it works fine, but I'll lose the settings every time the power goes out. At least it's easy to quickly reset the settings in the event that happens.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 29, 2012)

I wonder if you can keep it hard wired but also put a rechargeable battery in there to hold the settings when powered down?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would but I have a feeling that supplying a continuous current to a battery would damage it very quickly or cause other issues. Luckily the power doesn't go out too much so I can live with it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 29, 2012)

But a rechargeable battery should be able to take the continuous current as long as it isn't more then what the battery is rated for.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I scrapped my anemic Sony VAIO P4 desktop (which I was using as my office computer to screw around on the internet) for some parts, and got an old de-lidded Opteron 170 (2GHz dual core/Skt 939) running and overclocked to 2.8GHz (great stepping). It probably only gets about 1000 PPD but it's the last decent system up my sleeve that I have parts to operate. Running an ancient ATX PSU with an 11.5v rail but it does the job (until it blows up or something). Rest of my systems are single cores and not worth buying more parts for, so they are in line to replace whatever currently running systems break.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You may be surprised with the s939. It may get between 1.5k to 2k ppd. I am getting between 1k and 1.2k with my s939 4400+ at 2.2.



I'd be surprised by that, I get ~1.1-1.2k from a C2D @ 2.8GHz, which is certainly going to be faster than the Opty


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 29, 2012)

I got some bad news. My Air conditioner just conked out making it even difficult for me to play full screen video games without sweating buckets. So no crunching until winter. :shadedshu


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2012)

Aw man, how are we gonna bet those russians now? 

Understood, gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I got some bad news. My Air conditioner just conked out making it even difficult for me to play full screen video games without sweating buckets. So no crunching until winter. :shadedshu



I thought Canada was cold? LOLZ


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I got some bad news. My Air conditioner just conked out making it even difficult for me to play full screen video games without sweating buckets. So no crunching until winter. :shadedshu



No way to re-locate systems into other rooms so it isn't too miserable?  Or a window fan perhaps?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I got some bad news. My Air conditioner just conked out making it even difficult for me to play full screen video games without sweating buckets. So no crunching until winter. :shadedshu


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 29, 2012)

I live in the upstairs of a house. when the sun shines it can get hotter in the house than outside. even with the windows open. Throw 4 computers in under full load and it just gets worse.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you tried sun blinds? We do this at work, and I could refer you to a place to buy some


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2012)

My network at home is down due to renovations. It should hopefully be back up tonight.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2012)

I finished some WUs today. Quick crunching is being quick, I should have switched from F@H to this ages ago.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd be surprised by that, I get ~1.1-1.2k from a C2D @ 2.8GHz, which is certainly going to be faster than the Opty



Hell like I said my S939 A64 x2 4400+ is doing between 1k and 1.3k a day at 2.2ghz and his opty is clocked higher and a better proc then mine.


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2012)

Update(s)

The FX-6200 is back online crunching and reporting. 

The FX-6100 is crunching but I need to connect manually to the net so it will be uploaded/reported 2 or 3 days per week

The new 965BE rig will need to go down for now as I need the 2.5" SATA HDD it's using to fix a friends laptop. I have a replacement HDD on the way but it will take a little while to get here. It was still spooling up but it looks like it will output about 2,500 ppd when it's back online.

Should be hitting 50k+ ppd with what's running atm


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 30, 2012)

Seems wcg is down right now. And there goes my almost 20k for the day.


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Seems wcg is down right now. And there goes my almost 20k for the day.



Seems to be working fine over here?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah it is working now for me also. Wouldn't upload on any of my rigs for about an hour or so. I may have missed the big 20k for the day. But hopefully should hit 19k.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Have you tried sun blinds? We do this at work, and I could refer you to a place to buy some



Wouldn't matter. the sun radiates through the roof. As I type this it is 14c outside and 25C in my room :shadedshu


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 30, 2012)

So what exactly happened with your air conditioner? Doesn't blow cold? Doesn't work period?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 30, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> So what exactly happened with your air conditioner? Doesn't blow cold? Doesn't work period?



yup. It's now only a fan. compressor went on it. I will replace it by next summer. We are only 30 days away from constant cool weather, I will be back up and running then.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 30, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> yup. It now only a fan.



Have you checked the drain pan for a clog? Could be the safety switch (water not draining), a relay or the compressor really went out.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 30, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Have you checked the drain pan for a clog? Could be the safety switch (water not draining), a relay or the compressor really went out.



I'll do that now, thanks Justin

EDIT: no water in reservoir. But funny thing....when I put it on dehumidifier the compressor kicks in. 

I think it's something with the electronics.

EDITx2: Ok it's getting cooler in here. I turned on the least cruncher. 

I have no idea why I have to dehumidify when it's clearly not humid.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 30, 2012)

Interesting. Is your AC fully electronically controlled? Maybe it is some freak glitch, but if it's working for now, I'd leave it be. If it acts up again, maybe leaving it unplugged for a while will sort things out. I could possibly understand an electrical issue where changing a setting makes it work again on a basic dial operated AC, but electronic ones should only have a single circuit for the compressor regardless of modes, and the thermostat determines when to turn it on/off.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 30, 2012)

New carpet is in and my network is back up.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 30, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Interesting. Is your AC fully electronically controlled? Maybe it is some freak glitch, but if it's working for now, I'd leave it be. If it acts up again, maybe leaving it unplugged for a while will sort things out. I could possibly understand an electrical issue where changing a setting makes it work again on a basic dial operated AC, but electronic ones should only have a single circuit for the compressor regardless of modes, and the thermostat determines when to turn it on/off.



Yes it is fully electronically controlled. when I put it to A/C mode I get nothing. only on dehumidify mode the compressor kicks in and cool air comes out but no thermostat on that mode. Nor can I adjust the fan speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I haven't been around much the last 2-3 days but I'm still logging in and monitoring stuff.  Just busy and taking care of some stuff.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been around much the last 2-3 days but I'm still logging in and monitoring stuff.  Just busy and taking care of some stuff.  Keep up the great work!



Tune on patty face!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2012)

Huh?  got me there man. . Sorry


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Huh?  got me there man. . Sorry



Too much caffeine this morning <<<<< lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I need some. . I'm severely sleep deprived.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I need some. . I'm severely sleep deprived.



I got good sleep last night. I was gonna stay up and play dayz but changed my mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got good sleep last night. I was gonna stay up and play dayz but changed my mind.



I'm going to try and do that tonight, but I always fail


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 31, 2012)

Any one know why we all got points taken away?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

They caught us cheating. Blame Norton, he made it obvious.


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They caught us cheating. Blame Norton, he made it obvious.





I have no idea why the minus sign is there but I think it has something to do with Ion breaking the Pie chart last night


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have no idea why the minus sign is there but I think it has something to do with Ion breaking the Pie chart last night


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have no idea why the minus sign is there but I think it has something to do with Ion breaking the Pie chart last night



I hope not.  Ion has a way with people and getting more and more rigs crunching under his name.  Soon he will be TPU's top cruncher again,  and for that I say thanks Ion.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

But it's okay my next dump ought to be atleast 10k points so that should right my negative points.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I hope not.  Ion has a way with people and getting more and more rigs crunching under his name.  Soon he will be TPU's top cruncher again,  and for that I say thanks Ion.



I doubt #1, I don't think I can best Norton's 50k+ PPD daily.  Top 5, however, I think is doable 

If the University would let me, I could easily be #1, they have many rooms each with ~3 dozen Core i7 Dells, and I figure that each room could easily be 120k PPD....no way to get them crunching without violating rules, however :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I doubt #1, I don't think I can best Norton's 50k+ PPD daily.  Top 5, however, I think is doable
> 
> If the University would let me, I could easily be #1, they have many rooms each with ~3 dozen Core i7 Dells, and I figure that each room could easily be 120k PPD....no way to get them crunching without violating rules, however :shadedshu



My 50k ppd won't last forever but your drive to have anyone/anything crunch is definitely enough to put you and our Team on top


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Any one know why we all got points taken away?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120830/Capture1.png



Looks like that thieving gremlin has struck again. 

And an update, My A/C has mysteriously started working again  But good news since it's gonna hit 32C outside tomorrow.  Full on crunching once again!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Looks like that thieving gremlin has struck again.
> 
> And an update, My A/C has mysteriously started working again  But good news since it's gonna hit 32C outside tomorrow.  Full on crunching once again!



Don't jinx it!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

Go knock on some wood somewhere CA. And give the a/c a big hug and some lovn's to let it know you care.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Don't jinx it!







ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Go knock on some wood somewhere CA. And give the a/c a big hug and some lovn's to let it know you care.



I did knock on my head a couple times then gave it a couple pats after that so we're covered mad!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2012)

Lat time it happened someone posted over at the WCG forum and said it was a correction in points.  Maybe they credited a batch of WU's higher than they should've or something.


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lat time it happened someone posted over at the WCG forum and said it was a correction in points.  Maybe they credited a batch of WU's higher than they should've or something.



It's just a dash on the number FreeDC posted ... points are all positive #'s


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I did knock on my head a couple times then gave it a couple pats after that so we're covered mad!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2012)

This Wednesday, my facility is being inspected by the fire department, so I plan on unplugging my older machines (with their respective cables) and storing them in another room temporarily. Don't really want to have to explain why we have 12 PCs running in a room, so I'll put some away for a day and leave up 2 or 3 of my decent, non-ghetto looking machines to appear "somewhat" normal. Since they were like "da fuq" early this year when I literally only had 2 towers running and stacked on each other, I'd hate to see their reaction to 12 of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> This Wednesday, my facility is being inspected by the fire department, so I plan on unplugging my older machines (with their respective cables) and storing them in another room temporarily. Don't really want to have to explain why we have 12 PCs running in a room, so I'll put some away for a day and leave up 2 or 3 of my decent, non-ghetto looking machines to appear "somewhat" normal. Since they were like "da fuq" early this year when I literally only had 2 towers running and stacked on each other, I'd hate to see their reaction to 12 of them.



That makes a lot of sense, getting shut down by the fire department would be unfortunate 

Do you keep your rigs at work?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> This Wednesday, my facility is being inspected by the fire department, so I plan on unplugging my older machines (with their respective cables) and storing them in another room temporarily. Don't really want to have to explain why we have 12 PCs running in a room, so I'll put some away for a day and leave up 2 or 3 of my decent, non-ghetto looking machines to appear "somewhat" normal. Since they were like "da fuq" early this year when I literally only had 2 towers running and stacked on each other, I'd hate to see their reaction to 12 of them.



Explaining to the higher ups they got shut down because of your systems wouldn't go over very good. .


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> This Wednesday, my facility is being inspected by the fire department, so I plan on unplugging my older machines (with their respective cables) and storing them in another room temporarily. Don't really want to have to explain why we have 12 PCs running in a room, so I'll put some away for a day and leave up 2 or 3 of my decent, non-ghetto looking machines to appear "somewhat" normal. Since they were like "da fuq" early this year when I literally only had 2 towers running and stacked on each other, I'd hate to see their reaction to 12 of them.



Probably a good idea. Fire inspectors can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> This Wednesday, my facility is being inspected by the fire department, so I plan on unplugging my older machines (with their respective cables) and storing them in another room temporarily. Don't really want to have to explain why we have 12 PCs running in a room, so I'll put some away for a day and leave up 2 or 3 of my decent, non-ghetto looking machines to appear "somewhat" normal. Since they were like "da fuq" early this year when I literally only had 2 towers running and stacked on each other, I'd hate to see their reaction to 12 of them.





Tell them you're a computer pack rat and it might save them from excessive smoke inhalation causing cancer!


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok now the WCG website is fine but now I can't upload or report any work units :shadedshu


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> Ok now the WCG website is fine but now I can't upload or report any work units



Same here:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's just a dash on the number FreeDC posted ... points are all positive #'s



then that guy had no idea what he was talking about.  Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> Ok now the WCG website is fine but now I can't upload or report any work units



From World Community Grid Forums http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33701


> We experienced an outage that caused the website to be unavaible for about 30 minutes. The website and the forums are now back up.





> It is going to take awhile. During some testing of the SAN performance, a small portion of the GPFS file system was corrupted.
> We are taking the time to create a current copy of the filesystem now before we attempt any sort of repair activity.
> Unfortunately when you are moving nearly a TB of data around it takes a lot of time.





> We are estimating at this point that with backups and restores and related work to recover it is going to take us *12-18 hours*
> before we will be able to resume operations. Aug 31, 2012 8:15:46 AM GMT


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

12-18 hrs  that puts a return to service out to late this afternoon!

They are going to get hit with lots of data when their servers are back up and running!!!

My work buffers are all set to go from 1 to 5 days depending on the rig so I'm set for a little while....


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> My work buffers are all set to go from 1 to 5 days depending on the rig so I'm set for a little while....



You farsighted, sir!
As for me, a typical buffer is only 2 days for all rigs. I hope it will be enough.


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

Learnt something!
NEVER Play a HD Video while WCG running on a P4!
on the good side
GOT my PC case for the i5! ~ Cooler Master Elite 311


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You farsighted, sir!
> As for me, a typical buffer is only 2 days for all rigs. I hope it will be enough.



Two days works well, that way if something happens to the PC you don't lose a ton of work, but it's enough to get over most bumps in the road.

I personally run a buffer of 3 days on dedicated WCG systems and 2 days on everything else


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

I have my work buffer set for 7-10 days. That way the work is there and can be done over a long period of time if something really bad happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> 12-18 hrs  that puts a return to service out to late this afternoon!
> 
> They are going to get hit with lots of data when their servers are back up and running!!!
> 
> My work buffers are all set to go from 1 to 5 days depending on the rig so I'm set for a little while....



I have my work buffer set to four days.  Just to be a bit more on the safe side. 


gopal said:


> Learnt something!
> NEVER Play a HD Video while WCG running on a P4!
> on the good side
> GOT my PC case for the i5! ~ Cooler Master Elite 311



Nice, got anything else for the build so far?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

How do you set a "buffer"?


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> How do you set a "buffer"?



Options=>client settings=>net settings=>download&buffer


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

I really need to up my buffers on my rigs with all the outages here lately. Rigs are probably sitting idle right now saying wtf.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Options=>client settings=>net settings=>download&buffer
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i636/1208/42/2cbda9c2bbc2.jpg


Is that Russian or Ukrainian?


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I really need to up my buffers on my rigs with all the outages here lately. Rigs are probably sitting idle right now saying wtf.



I'd strongly encourage it


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice, got anything else for the build so far?


No, only PC case




Daimus said:


> Options=>client settings=>net settings=>download&buffer
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i636/1208/42/2cbda9c2bbc2.jpg



Look at my work buffer


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Is that Russian or Ukrainian?


That's Russian. Very little difference with the Ukrainian, Belarusian, Bulgarian or Serbian. You know the Cyrillic alphabet?



gopal said:


> Look at my work buffer


Your computer still has tasks to work?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> That's Russian. Very little difference with the Ukrainian, Belarusian, Bulgarian or Serbian. You know the Cyrillic alphabet?



I do not.  I recognize the Cyrillic alphabet when I see it, and I figured that it was the likely to be Russian or Ukrainian because those are the two largest languages that use Cyrillic.  The university I'm at offers a Russian class, which I may take at some point in the future (I'm studying history, and I find Russian and German history to be the most interesting), but I'm taking required engineering classes now.


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Your computer still has tasks to work?



Yup





EDIT: Ahhh power cut going off, after uploading the WU


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

gopal said:


> Yup
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120831/TPU137.jpg
> 
> EDIT: Ahhh power cut going off, after uploading the WU



Given that one thread is going idle, I'd suggest that you set a larger work buffer


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

larger buffer?
WHAT amount?
(power is back WEIRD)


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

gopal said:


> larger buffer?
> WHAT amount?
> (power is back WEIRD)



I suggest 2-3 days


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well my numbers will be down. Got up today to find my 4x4 shut down. Have no idea why or when. It is back up and running now.


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

What is 4x4?

EDIT:
Cannot upload WUs
anyone else have problems?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

gopal said:


> What is 4x4?


This is a computer he has with 4 quad-core CPUs 


gopal said:


> Cannot upload WUs
> anyone else have problems?


Yes, the WCG uploader is down for now, but should be fixed by tonight or tomorrow morning 


Please refrain from double posting


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 31, 2012)

Since I have barely any work queue, my desktop has been off most of the day... That is just SO odd.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

Still truckin strong on the big slab.






Can't say the same for the 1090T though, it's down for stability testing. Remember those errors I mentioned? Seems it was indeed unstable. Trying to aim a bit lower at 3625MHz and whatever voltage I can get away with. 1.3v lasted 1 hour 48 minutes in LinX, trying 1.325v now... only been 20 mins so far.


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

When WCG finally starts accepting work again it's going to take hours to get all of mine in....

Hope they are back up soon


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> When WCG finally starts accepting work again it's going to take hours to get all of mine in....
> 
> Hope they are back up soon



You just might break the server again when you start uploading that finished cache of yours


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yea crap, all my WU's are done on all three systems. Wish it would get back online!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

same here.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2012)

WCG, y u always break your servers? I mean, seriously, my game servers have better uptime than this crap.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks like they are getting closer to starting up:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=390149

*** EDIT- uploading is a GO! ***


----------



## Zachary85 (Sep 1, 2012)

All of my finished work just uploaded 

But, I'm out of work, and as of now it looks like you can only upload.  Might be awhile brfore downloads become avalible again.  Just bumped my download cache up to 7 days.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> All of my finished work just uploaded
> 
> But, I'm out of work, and as of now it looks like you can only upload.  Might be awhile brfore downloads become avalible again.  Just bumped my download cache up to 7 days.



I have about 3-4 hrs of work left on the Opty and the 980X but plenty left on the others... going to bump up the buffer to at least 3 days on all of the rigs from now on


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

I is out of work now. I am going to shut all me rigs down except 2 and give them a much needed break. I will fire them back up when work resumes.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

New message on WCG... came in about *5* minutes ago:


_Re: Website Outage and BOINC outage.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We are almost ready to start up the scheduler. We are still working on validating hfcc, hcmd2 and faah so we are not going to start distributing work for those, but we will let work get reported and distribute work for our other projects._


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

I gets no downloads.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I gets no downloads.



My rigs just reported everything and new work has been sent to them


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

Alright everyone get off your butts and get back to work. I am loaded back up and all rigs are back crunching again.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 1, 2012)

Man, we must have no lives...been waiting all day to submit completed WU's LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2012)

Well guys, might be gone for a bit, "might".  Mom is at the Hospital again, she started to feel bad so she went into the ER.  Scans and tests show very slight signs of another possible eschemic stroke.  They are going to keep her here for a days just to observe her and make sure nothing happens.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Man, we must have no lives...been waiting all day to submit completed WU's LOL


 I know tell me about it. We some dedicated mofo's




Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, might be gone for a bit, "might".  Mom is at the Hospital again, she started to feel bad so she went into the ER.  Scans and tests show very slight signs of another possible eschemic stroke.  They are going to keep her here for a days just to observe her and make sure nothing happens.  I'll keep you guys posted.


Damn CP I hope everything is going to be good with her. We will be pulling for you man.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, might be gone for a bit, "might".  Mom is at the Hospital again, she started to feel bad so she went into the ER.  Scans and tests show very slight signs of another possible eschemic stroke.  They are going to keep her here for a days just to observe her and make sure nothing happens.  I'll keep you guys posted.



Hope everything works out and she's feeling better soon....


----------



## popswala (Sep 1, 2012)

Just figured I throw this out there cause I think its kinda funny. I just scored a Intel Xenon 5140 but I don't even have a board, cooler or anything for it. I'd like to get a dual board and hopefully have a 2nd one come by me and I can put it all towards crunching.

Anyone got any info on that cpu? any good for crunching? OC potential?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

It's a 2.33 ghz dual core 2 thread proc.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

You can get 2 more @ebay for $10

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pai...US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item5d34a097d8


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh damn, they're 771. I was considering buying them if they were 775.


----------



## popswala (Sep 1, 2012)

stupid mouse. Was just about to click send and i accidentally hit the back button. Now I gotta type it all over again.

Thanks for the link Norton. Any info on if there any good or can oc any? just need to find a cheap/oc friendly board. Are there dual skt boards that can take just reg ram and not server sticks as I don't have any? I never played with server stuff and trying to go cheap as possible.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

You know I just realized something. My main rig is running Windows Vista while 2 of my crunchers are running Win 7. Leave it to me .


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> New message on WCG... came in about *5* minutes ago:
> 
> 
> _Re: Website Outage and BOINC outage.
> ...


All systems are go, I'm reporting and fetching new work now 


Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, might be gone for a bit, "might".  Mom is at the Hospital again, she started to feel bad so she went into the ER.  Scans and tests show very slight signs of another possible eschemic stroke.  They are going to keep her here for a days just to observe her and make sure nothing happens.  I'll keep you guys posted.


I'm sorry to hear that CP, I wish her the best of luck 



popswala said:


> Just figured I throw this out there cause I think its kinda funny. I just scored a Intel Xenon 5140 but I don't even have a board, cooler or anything for it. I'd like to get a dual board and hopefully have a 2nd one come by me and I can put it all towards crunching.
> 
> Anyone got any info on that cpu? any good for crunching? OC potential?



That looks like a LGA771 version of the Core 2 Duo E6550, which should do ~1k PPD or a tad less.  Not great, but certainly better than nothing


----------



## popswala (Sep 1, 2012)

if nothing works out and I can't get any parts to build that rig. I may just sell the cpu. Time will tell.


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

Uploaded my WU surprised to see 200 pt boost with just one task


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Ion Look at this an tell me it can't be done.












If this Guy can get Waterloo on board.

Note I don't want you too get into any truble just have fun and get $%^&**


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

I would imagine that it's an official university-sponsored thing there, not some student.  Perhaps later on I'll ask and see if there's any way a limited deployment of, say, 5 PCs could be done


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

After the wcg issues the last couple days I reset my buffers to 3 days on all rigs. Now I have a issue with one of the x6's. The thing will not have more then 6 work tasks at a time. I tried lowering and upping the buffer from 3 days and compared all settings to my other x6 system (all the same). Anyone have this issue before? It will not load up on work at all. It has just enough to cover the cores it has.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, I was hoping to return to college on Monday with a spare Core 2 Duo board to crunch on, but the board (an Asus P5N-E) is dead.  I may bring a Pentium D, but I'm not sure if it's even worth my time for something that old...


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2012)

Nah, Pentium D isn't worth it. I'm a big fan of the bigger chips like my 920 with 8 threads, or my x6 with 6 threads, or the "8" core bulldozers...

If I ever won big on the lottery I'd build some kind of crazy quad socket system.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2012)

hat said:


> Nah, Pentium D isn't worth it. I'm a big fan of the bigger chips like my 920 with 8 threads, or my x6 with 6 threads, or the "8" core bulldozers...
> *
> If I ever won big on the lottery I'd build some kind of crazy quad socket system.*



“You mustn't be afraid to dream bigger, darling.” I'd say blade servers with a ton of those drop in, no video out Nvidia compute cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

hat said:


> Nah, Pentium D isn't worth it. I'm a big fan of the bigger chips like my 920 with 8 threads, or my x6 with 6 threads, or the "8" core bulldozers...
> 
> If I ever won big on the lottery I'd build some kind of crazy quad socket system.



I have free electricity, so that isn't an issue, it's just space.  I'd assume it will do ~500 PPD.  I'm contemplating bringing it to run my 8800GTS in for FAH, I heard that the Fermi and earlier cards don't get along too well.  We'll see I guess.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> After the wcg issues the last couple days I reset my buffers to 3 days on all rigs. Now I have a issue with one of the x6's. The thing will not have more then 6 work tasks at a time. I tried lowering and upping the buffer from 3 days and compared all settings to my other x6 system (all the same). Anyone have this issue before? It will not load up on work at all. It has just enough to cover the cores it has.



That's why I like the bigger buffers (I use 7-10 days). Unless something goes horribly wrong, they're pretty much impervious to downtime issues like the one we just had. Set yourself a big buffer like mine... minimum buffer 7 days, max buffer 10 days. It won't look like much right now, but once things get back up to speed your pcs will be flooded with work to do. This is what my buffer looked like during the downtime... notice the scrollbar! The config file that makes you automatically send units in as soon as they're done helps too, that way as soon as a unit is finished it goes out and another comes in to take its place.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

hat said:


> That's why I like the bigger buffers (I use 7-10 days). Unless something goes horribly wrong, they're pretty much impervious to downtime issues like the one we just had. Set yourself a big buffer like mine... minimum buffer 7 days, max buffer 10 days. It won't look like much right now, but once things get back up to speed your pcs will be flooded with work to do. This is what my buffer looked like during the downtime... notice the scrollbar! The config file that makes you automatically send units in as soon as they're done helps too, that way as soon as a unit is finished it goes out and another comes in to take its place.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2cXvS.jpg



All my rigs are set to 3 days right now and all are flooded with work except one. It is only getting enough work to cover the cores it's running (6). No extra work is under the task tab except the six units it has running. It should at the very least have a page full of work pending if not more. My other x6 unit has at the very least 40 units to do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 2, 2012)

Whats up guys, been busy lately and just got around to checking the status of my crunchers and found one has been locked on BSOD 101 for a number of days  Do not know what this means but rebooted and its back up for now. I will leave the monitor on to see if it does it again. If it does I will take the cruncher down off my list and sell.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

Hope you get it figured out Brandon.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> All my rigs are set to 3 days right now and all are flooded with work except one. It is only getting enough work to cover the cores it's running (6). No extra work is under the task tab except the six units it has running. It should at the very least have a page full of work pending if not more. My other x6 unit has at the very least 40 units to do.



I dunno... it should clear up over time. Anyway, my suggestion to move to a bigger buffer still stands.



brandonwh64 said:


> Whats up guys, been busy lately and just got around to checking the status of my crunchers and found one has been locked on BSOD 101 for a number of days  Do not know what this means but rebooted and its back up for now. I will leave the monitor on to see if it does it again. If it does I will take the cruncher down off my list and sell.



x101 generally means increase vcore (or drop clockspeed)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

hat said:


> I dunno... it should clear up over time. Anyway, my suggestion to move to a bigger buffer still stands.



Hopefully it does. I have tried a bigger buffer (10 days) with it to try and get it to download more work and no go. I will post up a screen shot in a bit. But in the screen shot you posted under that same task with a 3 to 10 day buffer it will only have 6 tasks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 2, 2012)

hat said:


> x101 generally means increase vcore (or drop clockspeed)



Maybe getting degradation. It has ran at 4Ghz 1.245V for a long time but if it does it again I will bump volts slightly.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay here is a screen shot showing what I mean. And this is with a 3 day buffer. It just won't download extra tasks.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2012)

I've had similar happen to me, just give it some time to clear up. If you're still seeing the same after a week or so, reinstall boinc.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool I'll wait it out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 2, 2012)

one day im going to make a come back. you you guys will need to start sweating. mark my words.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

Solaris17 I sure hope so buddy.  I for one will give up my spot to you.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> one day im going to make a come back. you you guys will need to start sweating. mark my words.



That's the spirit!!!! Go hardware happy and smurf-it!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay here is a screen shot showing what I mean. And this is with a 3 day buffer. It just won't download extra tasks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120901/Untitled892.jpg



Click the show all task bar.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay here is a screen shot showing what I mean. And this is with a 3 day buffer. It just won't download extra tasks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120901/Untitled892.jpg



Hit "Show All Tasks" (in the pane in the right)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

you can always break out the wcg boinc K-Y gel Mad. Might lube things up a bit!


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hit "*Show All Tasks*" (in the pane in the right)



+1 
that's the issue.... you're only showing the work that's running


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

You guys really know how to make one feel like an idiot.  That was the problem and I didn't even notice it. I actually know about that too and it didn't even once pass through my head to check that. Greta work on spotting that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

You Can't think of everything. This is why we stick together!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You Can't think of everything. This is why we stick together!



That right buddy.  You guys are here to help us mentally challenged team members.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

I fit right into that demographic! It's why I drink beer!


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2012)

The 1090T is still down. I seem to have got it solid at 3625MHz and 1.35v, but now I'm trying 3.7GHz at the same voltage. I can't understand why it gets so hot though... 61c at 3.7ghz 1.35v using my big typhoon... o_0


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

I was playing with one of my 1055t's yesterday and it was hitting 55c @ 3.3GHZ with a hyper 212+ in push pull.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I was playing with one of my 1055t's yesterday and it was hitting 55c @ 3.3GHZ with a hyper 212+ in push pull.



The 95w or the 125w one?

 My 1045T (3.12Ghz,2400 NB, 1920 HT, and 1600Mhz on the memory) maxes out at 54C with a stock heatpipe cooler on it (50-52C most of the time). May try to get the clocks up some more when I change the cooler on it...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

the one I was playing with is the 125w one. I need to check the other one and see what it is.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> the one I was playing with is the 125w one. I need to check the other one and see what it is.



What's kind of neat is that you have one of each.

Would be interesting to see how they perform at the same overclocks (heat, stability, WCG output, etc...)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

Not sure what the other one is yet. I will check in a minute. wifey is playing on it right now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have free electricity



Cool.  
Although I am curious about the hows and whys...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Cool.
> Although I am curious about the hows and whys...



I'm at university, and electricity is included in our dorm bill


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, for me it is included in the dorm bill too, but I still need to pay it.  If I use more than a projected amount I need to pay an additional fee, if I pay less than p[rojected I get some money back.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, for me it is included in the dorm bill too, but I still need to pay it.  If I use more than a projected amount I need to pay an additional fee, if I pay less than p[rojected I get some money back.



That's not how it is here, there's a flat fee regardless of how much I use.  Makes it easy to justify running even older systems.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 2, 2012)

Relaxed. How much do you pay monthly for the room if I may ask? I pay 328 euro (412,53 USD) per month including heating, water, electricity and internet.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> What's kind of neat is that you have one of each.
> 
> Would be interesting to see how they perform at the same overclocks (heat, stability, WCG output, etc...)




Going by cpuz both are 125w version.  I have to pull the heatsink and double check the numbers on both to make sure.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Going by cpuz both are 125w version.  I have to pull the heatsink and double check the numbers on both to make sure.



Sisoft Sandra may be able to tell the difference or see if the cpu part number shows in the BIOS or POST screens.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2012)

1090T supposedly stabilized at 3712MHz at 1.35v. I'm coming back to the top 20 soon, maybe not today, but tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2012)

hat said:


> 1090T supposedly stabilized at 3712MHz at 1.35v. I'm coming back to the top 20 soon, maybe not today, but tomorrow for sure.





keep an eye on your results... you may end up needing to drop your o/c back just a bit for that voltage.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2012)

I tested more extensively this time... for 3.8GHz I only tested for 20 passes of LinX, this time it was 200 passes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2012)

hat said:


> I tested more extensively this time... for 3.8GHz I only tested for 20 passes of LinX, this time it was 200 passes.



That's a good amount more


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, 200 is standard for me... dunno why I went with 20 last time.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 3, 2012)

My Pentium DC lost internet access over the weekend, but kept crunching from buffer.  Dumped all of the WUs now, should get a nice boost today 

Also, my new build is starting to shape up:





Now I just need a CPU & mobo and it'll be ready.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2012)

[Ion], what motherboard and chip are you planning man?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 3, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> [Ion], what motherboard and chip are you planning man?



I've been offered a 2700k and an Asus Z68 from KieX for a great price...so unless that falls through, those.  If so, I'll probably pick up an AMD X8


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ahhh, that would be an awesome combo man.


----------



## gopal (Sep 4, 2012)

*I am leaving WCG/BONIC*

Sorry, but i just realised that with a P4 none can Crunch and even i get an i5 I am a more gamer type so i won't get much time for it.

So i am decided to leave WCG/BONIC and it is final.


So Chicken Patty if you are seeing this then please add me to the Members Left list.


btw, i will PM Chicken Patty for this.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 4, 2012)

Playing and crunching is possibly to do at the same time. 

But do what you feel is right.


----------



## gopal (Sep 4, 2012)

@00skid thanks for understanding


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 4, 2012)

Understanding? Oh no no no. You just get back to crunching! 



Nah, it's your hardware, I'm in no position to judge how you use it.

Just remember TPU/BOINC if you get a machine doing nothing.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2012)

Gopal, I'm sorry to see you leave the Team, and I hope to have you back eventually.


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that gopal 

Hope you reconsider at some point and join back up. Every Team member and every point that we generate is important and for a good cause....

You can always just take a little break and not crunch for a while to think about it without officially leaving the Team. That decision is up to you though 

All the best to you friend


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry to see yo go man. But you can crunch and still play. Just crunch when your not playing. You can also change the setting in wcg to stop crunching after the cpu hits a certain load point. But if you do go I do hope you will make it back in the future.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry to see you go as well gopal, we are here if you need a chat though, at least stop by and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2012)

A lot of games play nice with WCG, even at 100% load. Really the only game I play on my PC anymore is SUPCOM2. It's a bit of an oddball in PC performance though, the biggest thing performance wise in that game is the SIM score, which is a measurement of your CPU power... and the game can only run as fast as the lowest SIM score (when playing online with other people). While running WCG my sim does drop by 1-2, but the 920 is still powerful enough to be faster than most players even while handicapped. In rare situations where I'm the lowest sim score, I'll pause WCG to prevent from being the one slowing everything down.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear you go Gopal. Best wishes with gaming on your new i5 when you get it.

To everyone else, I must drop the number of crunchers while still experiencing 30 c + daytime temperatures. Not because the crunchers can't handle it but because the heat overloads the circuit breaker on days that hot. 

Cool weather should be here soon though, let's hope.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope too Ca.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 5, 2012)

Packed away 4 machines in preparation for dumb inspection tomorrow, and my P55 system decided to scare me as usual by blank screening when windows reaches the desktop a few times and then not booting at all, but I unplugged it again for 10 minutes and it decided to work again.

I swear, my EVGA P55 FTW seems to be one of the most easily butthurt motherboards I have. If you unplug it or turn it off for a few minutes it blanks out on the desktop after a minute in Windows, but if you unplug it again and retry it somehow works again until the next time it's unplugged. If you turn on vdroop control it blue screens or blanks out. It seems like if you do almost anything past 170 BCLK it takes a shit, or if the voltage is too high without vdroop control or whatever it throws a fit. It's also the only system I have that has the most useless BSOD I have ever seen:


```
hardware malfunction

call your hardware vendor for support

*the system has halted*
```

I can't wrap my head around why this board has so many issues. I can't even run the thing at 3.8GHz anymore without a freeze or BSOD or something else stupid, and it takes 1.35v vcore/1.3v VTT just to do 3.66 GHz.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

Could the processor be breaking down?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope not. Either way, a new CPU or new board for that platform is nearly $200. Hopefully it continues working for a while or I can find out why it is being so agro recently. Maybe I should pull the GPUs first (a GTX 470 and GTX 465) and make sure those are alright, though once the system actually boots without blanking out in Windows, it has zero issues until it gets power cycled.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I hope too Ca.



Well they're all up and crunching right now, unlike last night this time, I had to leave 3 of them off.

It only reached a high of 23C today and rained all day. So the breaker is holding out. Hopefully tomorrow doesn't reach the predicted high of 28c.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

Both the i5-2520M and i5-2500k went offline over the past few days (one guy was concerned about the heat in his room, so we turned the AC colder, the other guy needed his laptop blown out)....but both are back crunching again now.  Should be close to 5k PPD between the pair...we'll see if they'll actually stay going this time


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Packed away 4 machines in preparation for dumb inspection tomorrow, and my P55 system decided to scare me as usual by blank screening when windows reaches the desktop a few times and then not booting at all, but I unplugged it again for 10 minutes and it decided to work again.
> 
> I swear, my EVGA P55 FTW seems to be one of the most easily butthurt motherboards I have. If you unplug it or turn it off for a few minutes it blanks out on the desktop after a minute in Windows, but if you unplug it again and retry it somehow works again until the next time it's unplugged. If you turn on vdroop control it blue screens or blanks out. It seems like if you do almost anything past 170 BCLK it takes a shit, or if the voltage is too high without vdroop control or whatever it throws a fit. It's also the only system I have that has the most useless BSOD I have ever seen:
> 
> ...




You had to "pack away 4 systems" for an inspection? 

What type of inspection requires you to stop running 4 of your computer systems?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 5, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> You had to "pack away 4 systems" for an inspection?
> 
> What type of inspection requires you to stop running 4 of your computer systems?



The REPO man inspection!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 5, 2012)

The fire department comes by every 6 months and does an inspection of commercial facilities (in the county our facility is located in). Basically, firefighters can be completely dense when it comes to electrical systems, and they want to know why you use power strips and every time they see one or a bunch of equipment plugged into a single outlet using some sort of wall tap, they are like "OMG CIRCUIT OVERLOAD GTFO" and it's a pain in the ass having them nitpick all your wiring and claiming running X number of devices in one area is unsafe and they will spontaneously explode instantly.

TL;DR, they don't even have certifications to inspect facilities, but they walk through twice a year with a checklist to be a general pain. Our goal is to get them in and out with as few questions as possible so they don't whip out the pseudo-electrician/physicist BS and want to visit us even more to correct "flaws" with how we carry things out. I hate when people who know nothing about what you are doing meander in and have to know every single thing you are doing and try to say you're stuff is wrong because it doesn't align with their opinions, protocols or whatever. 

So, that is why 4 of my most ghetto looking rigs (which aren't great producers anyway) are offline. The rest are still going with as few wires as possible to prevent any "issues" that might come up.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 5, 2012)

That makes sense. 

Too bad they unknowingly make you do all that just to get them out of there. Were they even taught power strips have a breaker built into them and will pop before the outlet melts? Maybe you should tell them that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2012)

I keep having net issues.  I am extremely fed up with Comcast, it's probably the area, but still.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2012)

My ppd is down a bit this am- need to  check to make sure everything is reporting ok when I get back home later today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

Nine is also down today for some weird reason.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

In a similar vein, my PentDC lost internet access _again_...so I'll have to look at that tonight.  I'm thinking it might be time to pick up another Ethernet cord and hard-wire it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I had one system locked tight when I got home. The fan went out on the vid card about a week or so ago. I strapped a 80mm fan to it and off it went. Well that fan while being new went out.  Friggin card is just a jinx to fans now. And that card does not like heat at all. It will lock the system in no time. I replace the fan again and it is running right at 42c. So number are going to be down tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

What card is this?  I've found that sufficiently low-power cards (Geforce 8400GS or similar) can actually run fine even if the fan locks up


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> In a similar vein, my PentDC lost internet access _again_...so I'll have to look at that tonight.  I'm thinking it might be time to pick up another Ethernet cord and hard-wire it.



I have a spare network cord or two and possibly a new wireless USB adapter that I may be able to get out to you


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have a spare network cord or two and possibly a new wireless USB adapter that I may be able to get out to you



Oh, I have a couple Ethernet cords at my home in Chapel Hill, and I'm sure I could get my parents to send one.  I may even be able to scrounge up a spare from my roommate...he's using my WiFi, so his is going unused.  The computer actually has a perfectly functional WiFi adapter in it, but as part of the network here at NCSU, the computer has to be re-authenticated each time it connects.  Thanks though


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I have a couple Ethernet cords at my home in Chapel Hill, and I'm sure I could get my parents to send one.  I may even be able to scrounge up a spare from my roommate...he's using my WiFi, so his is going unused.  The computer actually has a perfectly functional WiFi adapter in it, but as part of the network here at NCSU, the computer has to be re-authenticated each time it connects.  Thanks though



I'm having a similar issue with the PC at the remote site.... times out after 10-15 minutes of non-activity on the free wifi. I have to get it online when I get to the site to get it to upload/download wu's :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What card is this?  I've found that sufficiently low-power cards (Geforce 8400GS or similar) can actually run fine even if the fan locks up



It's a hd 5770. This one won't run if it to hot.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's a hd 5770. This one won't run if it to hot.



One of these should be able to cool that card if you can't get a fan for it 

ARCTIC COOLING ACCEL-L2-PLUS Fluid Dynamic Acceler...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

I just sent you a pm regarding the fan deal. And all I got to say is XFX does have great customer support.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Hard-wired the PentDC to the router, should solve that issue


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

well came home to find the I3 locked again. Took 2 days to freeze but BSOD again so I raised voltage to 1.23V hope this fixes this issue. I ran this thing for weeks and weeks and it just now starts this! I think its degrading.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm working on my i7-870 system again and trying to find the right voltages/settings for it. Currently at 170*22 (3750), 1.35v core (1.29v under load) and 1.25v VTT with DDR3-1700. BSODs with 1.336v vcore at that frequency. Unsure if I can get VTT lower or not, but I'm pretty sure there is a massive wall right above 170MHz that I can't overcome even with 1.4v vcore and 1.3v VTT. 3.75GHz isn't too bad.

Also, my delidded s939 Opteron is golden and does 3GHz on stock volts and under 50c! 300MHz HTT with 2GB OCZ Platinum DDR400 @ 500MHz 3-3-3-8 iirc.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

milioti said:


> Exercise-induced asthma (EIA) is airway narrowing brought on by vigorous exercise. The symptoms of EIA — wheeze, breathlessness, cough or chest tightness — may start during exercise but usually worsen in the 5–10 minutes after you stop exercising. During exercise, your lung function is usually only slightly diminished; however, this can impact on your performance if you play competitive sport.
> 
> Some people with exercise-induced asthma do not have asthma symptoms unless they exercise. Other people have asthma symptoms in many situations, including exercise.
> 
> ...




Are we crunching that?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm placing bets that it is a spam bot. They are getting smarter, unfortunately.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I got to say that is one smart bot as it joined 2 months ago and has been casing our joint.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

Well it looks like my FX-6200 rig got screwed up somehow- almost nothing reported from it  

Will need to go to my buddy's office tomorrow at some point to see what happened. Hopefully, it's just an internet connection issue and it's still crunching away.

On a second note- plugged in another HDD on the 965BE rig and reinstalled Windows 8 and got it back crunching again. Windows 8 is pretty neat- from empty HDD to crunching in about 20 minutes


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Well it looks like my FX-6200 rig got screwed up somehow- almost nothing reported from it
> 
> Will need to go to my buddy's office tomorrow at some point to see what happened. Hopefully, it's just an internet connection issue and it's still crunching away.
> 
> On a second note- plugged in another HDD on the 965BE rig and reinstalled Windows 8 and got it back crunching again. Windows 8 is pretty neat- from empty HDD to crunching in about 20 minutes



Shame about the FX...hopefully it's still crunching, even if offline 

Glad to hear about the 965BE, that's a potent setup


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

Win8 is a lot like Ubuntu in that manner. From blank to crunching in no time.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Shame about the FX...hopefully it's still crunching, even if offline
> 
> Glad to hear about the 965BE, that's a potent setup



She don't crunch anywhere near what my 960T used to do. That thing ran like it forgot 2 cores were shut off


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> She don't crunch anywhere near what my 960T used to do. That thing ran like it forgot 2 cores were shut off



My 4GHz FX-8150 has been sucky as well. My 1045T @ 3.6GHz seems to get the same amount of PPD.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> She don't crunch anywhere near what my 960T used to do. That thing ran like it forgot 2 cores were shut off



Why yes it does LOL


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My 4GHz FX-8150 has been sucky as well. My 1045T @ 3.6GHz seems to get the same amount of PPD.



I think you got a bum chip- my 8150 is at stock and averages only 100 ppd behind yours 
 See if you can replace it under warranty


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm seeing more of those GPU Beta units. I saw at least 3 of them bug out with a computation error... is this normal? My GPU isn't overclocked at all (for shame!) so it ought to be stable. Can't see my CPU being unstable either... I've done extensive testing and it seems generally stable through everyday use and gaming, all with WCG in the backgroud 24/7 as well.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

hat said:


> I'm seeing more of those GPU Beta units. I saw at least 3 of them bug out with a computation error... is this normal? My GPU isn't overclocked at all (for shame!) so it ought to be stable. Can't see my CPU being unstable either... I've done extensive testing and it seems generally stable through everyday use and gaming, all with WCG in the backgroud 24/7 as well.



   That was the issue I was having with them on a 5870 earlier this year.... it's not your rig, it's the work unit. I believe you can find some discussions regarding AMD 5 series cards on the WCG forum.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm just writing to say I need to scale down on the crunching.

I just got my electricity bill and it's close to $300. I just can't afford that anymore. I'm sure it will go down in winter but even $200/month is too much. 

Hopefully I can land a flat in a building where all utilities are included but until then, I need to back off. Sorry guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just writing to say I need to scale down on the crunching.
> 
> I just got my electricity bill and it's close to $300. I just can't afford that anymore. I'm sure it will go down in winter but even $200/month is too much.
> 
> Hopefully I can land a flat in a building where all utilities are included but until then, I need to back off. Sorry guys.



I'm sorry to hear about that CA, but I fully understand your challenge.  Electricity is very much not free.  Until you get included utilities, what are you planning to decommission?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just writing to say I need to scale down on the crunching.
> 
> I just got my electricity bill and it's close to $300. I just can't afford that anymore. I'm sure it will go down in winter but even $200/month is too much.
> 
> Hopefully I can land a flat in a building where all utilities are included but until then, I need to back off. Sorry guys.



running a farm does push the electric bill up more then one would think. Mine hit $350.00 last month. It has never been that high in the summer.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just writing to say I need to scale down on the crunching.
> 
> I just got my electricity bill and it's close to $300. I just can't afford that anymore. I'm sure it will go down in winter but even $200/month is too much.
> 
> Hopefully I can land a flat in a building where all utilities are included but until then, I need to back off. Sorry guys.



Holy crap man. I don't blame ya a bit bro. I would be shutting systems down as well.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> running a farm does push the electric bill up more then one would think. Mine hit $350.00 last month. It has never been that high in the summer.



 $350?????? I would frigging freak out Mad! 

As I just stated above, I would be shutting some systems down if it gets that insane.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just writing to say I need to scale down on the crunching.
> 
> I just got my electricity bill and it's close to $300. I just can't afford that anymore. I'm sure it will go down in winter but even $200/month is too much.
> 
> Hopefully I can land a flat in a building where all utilities are included but until then, I need to back off. Sorry guys.



Sorry to hear that.... hoping you stay at it for a while at a "reasonable" rate.

I won't even discuss my power use, will only state that it's very important to get my rigs out of the house sooner rather than later. Hoping to get at least 3 more rigs out there crunching remotely with only two running @ home at the most.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Luckily my Electricity is included.  Sorry to hear CA.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 6, 2012)

I wonder if I can find a rented house in Denmark that will include my 15,000 kWh ($5000 yearly) in the rent 

I try to justify the high usage in the fact that I have electrical heating but since I only use (before starting crunching/folding) the heaters in the winter I find it hard. But as long as I can afford it I will continue.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 arrived today, and I've done as much of the build as I can ATM (installed PSU & HDD, started routing cables):














I've also payed KieX for his i7-2700k & mobo, which he said would get shipped out this weekend...so I'll hopefully have another ~7k PPD or so coming online in a week and a half


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I've only moved in here in June and I've payed over $800 in electricity bills. If I was making $30 an hour I wouldn't care. I'll be looking to move into an apartment building hopefully next spring.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> NZXT Source 210 arrived today, and I've done as much of the build as I can ATM (installed PSU & HDD, started routing cables):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120906/P1100530.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120906/P1100531.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120906/P1100534.jpg
> ...



So how do you like the case?



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well I've only moved in here in June and I've payed over $800 in electricity bills. If I was making $30 an hour I wouldn't care. I'll be looking to move into an apartment building hopefully next spring.



 Yeah that's a lot of loot for power... somebody's going to have to come up with an economical way to crunch with solar power. Maybe one of our student engineers will have a breakthrough and share it with us


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well I've only moved in here in June and I've payed over $800 in electricity bills. If I was making $30 an hour I wouldn't care. I'll be looking to move into an apartment building hopefully next spring.



Tell me about it. I make almost a tenth of that an hour so 3 to $400 a month electric bills hurt. I am glad the a/c season is just about over here.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Tell me about it. I make almost a tenth of that an hour so 3 to $400 a month electric bills hurt. I am glad the a/c season is just about over here.



Waiting for these???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

I got some of those right now with temps dipping in the 50's at night now. not long now when the day temp will be in the low 70's


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Tell me about it. I make almost a tenth of that an hour so 3 to $400 a month electric bills hurt. I am glad the a/c season is just about over here.



It's not the A/C. It's really the crunching. You can calculate at least 150 watts per rig, In my case, that's 600 watts being used 24/7. I'm sure nothing would change. My A/C was on only half the time during the month of August compared to July and my electricity bill was the same.

In your case mad, you can calculate 750w/hour. That''s not including A/C


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 7, 2012)

150w, that's close to 100% or 100%? My rig at full CPU load is 180-200w max, at 4.7ghz, last time I checked.

Right now, with Computer, 2 monitor, 1 mini laptop, External HDD, and wireless phone, it's 230w at 60% CPU


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> 150w, that's close to 100% or 100%? My rig at full CPU load is 180-200w max, at 4.7ghz, last time I checked.
> 
> Right now, with Computer, 2 monitor, 1 mini laptop, External HDD, and wireless phone, it's 230w at 60% CPU



It depends, a stock-clocked i7 (Lynnfield/SB/IB) with no GPU can easily be 150w or less.  Once you start to add GPUs, power usage skyrockets (2zGTX460 @ 160w each is a lot of power)


----------



## hat (Sep 7, 2012)

Installed my SSD... 

With BOINC being on my storage drive, I just pointed it to the same place it was installed before and it picked right back up. It even continued the work units I was working on before I installed the SSD. Kept my settings too...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

hat said:


> Installed my SSD...
> 
> With BOINC being on my storage drive, I just pointed it to the same place it was installed before and it picked right back up. It even continued the work units I was working on before I installed the SSD. Kept my settings too...



As it should 

I've run the same BOINC install on about ten different computers this summer, each time I move on to a new one, I uninstall BOINC, zip up its data directory, move it to the new computer, and unzip it to the right location


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 7, 2012)

hat said:


> Can't see my CPU being unstable either... I've done extensive testing and it seems generally stable through everyday use and gaming, all with WCG in the backgroud 24/7 as well.



but is it OBLIVION STABLE?


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you guys getting an extra core/wu due to gpu usage?

My 8 core cpu is running 9 tasks atm 

Look:






The extra task is running at normal speed (i.e. not the fast running betas)


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2012)

What's with all the high priority?

And haven't seen any of that on my machines.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Are you guys getting an extra core/wu due to gpu usage?
> 
> My 8 core cpu is running 9 tasks atm
> 
> ...


Cool, I haven't seen anything like that! 
Let us know how those do!


agent00skid said:


> What's with all the high priority?
> 
> And haven't seen any of that on my machines.


All of the GPU WUs I get say "Running, High Priority", but I rarely get that on the CPU WUs


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> What's with all the high priority?
> 
> And haven't seen any of that on my machines.



I get high priority jobs a lot- the priority is related to the due date on the wu and other running jobs get suspended until the high priority jobs are finished.

I'm not sure if WCG sends them out to machines to get finished on time or if I already have them downloaded and they jump up in priority???


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> I get high priority jobs a lot- the priority is related to the due date on the wu and other running jobs get suspended until the high priority jobs are finished.
> 
> I'm not sure if WCG sends them out to machines to get finished on time or if I already have them downloaded and they jump up in priority???



I'm pretty sure that WCG sends them out with a shorter deadline.  I've seen some WUs get downloaded and instantly start running, even when the computer then has to pause some of the ones it's working on.  I don't really understand why it does this, but I don't really mind.  Even most of the High Priority ones still have a 7-day deadline (except for the GPU ones).

EDIT: Wooh, I got my 5th star


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2012)

Except that the deadlines show as the 15th. How's that urgent?

(At least I assume it's the deadline column.)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Except that the deadlines show as the 15th. How's that urgent?
> 
> (At least I assume it's the deadline column.)



That would the ~week deadline I was talking about.  I dunno if BOINC is just  in the head, but it seems to think that is urgent (consistently).


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2012)

Running WCG suggested BOINC version? (6.10.58 or whatever it is?)

Remind reading somewhere that newer version were better with prioritizing, but aren't entirely sure. :S

That said, the beta had my laptop in total chaos, jumping all over the place with high priority.


(And that's what I get for skimming comments. Didn't see your mention of week away urgent Ion. )


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

I also get high priority jobs from time to time. Look at the dates of the other jobs. They will be later then that job. What happens atleast on my end is that the lets say today's date is the firstand I would have jobs due on lets say the tenth and one new job will come in with a date of the fifth so it will push that to the top and ran as high priority. to make sure it gets done before the later jobs.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would the ~week deadline I was talking about.  I dunno if BOINC is just  in the head, but it seems to think that is urgent (consistently).



WCG makes the call... maybe it's to fill a quorum on a job and the other wu's are closer to the deadline.

OR

WCG is just  in the head


----------



## theonedub (Sep 8, 2012)

Its similar to F@H deadlines that are about a week. You have to figure the majority of machines are not 24/7 dedicated and probably are set to run only when the computer is idle (idle time is really the bread and butter of donations, I imagine). So they project maybe 30-90min of run time a day and figure that should take about a week.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 8, 2012)

I've never seen a high priority outside betas.
And currently have a WU slated for the 10th happily waiting in line.

Also, are those estimates even close to correct?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 8, 2012)

I get high priority WUs across nearly all projects on a regular basis.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry if my PPD is down a bit for a while. I'm working on my P55 system again and it ALWAYS goes offline right when I leave work. Seriously, I even stayed at work late and watched it working fine, then I get home and it's offline. At least I am making some greater headway with overclocking it, but as you can see it is still rebelling at the worst times.

Unrelated to WCG, but I also need to move a pair of GTX 460s off of my A8N32-SLI Deluxe because the CMOS loses the settings on the slightest power loss and it's like the battery is useless. It also won't boot with dual channel RAM set above 266MHz, but single channel in any adjacent slots works fine. Yes, I tried a new jumper cap and bending the pins but that didn't help, so I'm chalking it up to ASUS A8N series design flaws as the ECS board from the same time works flawlessly, but the 2 ASUS boards I have either eat batteries or refuse to use them. 

Long story short, I can't keep having the thing reset to year 2002 or be unreliable in general considering it houses 30% of my GPU power, as well as my P55 system (although the hardware seems to work fine there, but it is a b***h to actually get stable). Hopefully I get called in tomorrow so I can go add more volts to the P55 system as I'm tired of it being offline all the time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 8, 2012)

Damn man that sucks. I though that one board was the only one to have battery issues. Hell My A8n-Sli premium is working flawlessly right now.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know if I should take a chance and buy a new EEPROM from the ASUS eStore. I love the board considering it is loaded with features like dual GBE NICs and has an 8 phase VRM, but I can't stand it when the wind blows wrong or something and it loses all its settings again. 

I'm going to find some datasheets on 8 pin CMOS microcontrollers and see what the voltage input and ground pins are (I believe they are pins 1 and 8). Maybe I can test those pins on the board and see if there is any voltage output to determine if the board has a bad trace or the CMOS chip is bad. I should also check the part numbers on both and see if they happen to be the same one, as maybe they both have a design flaw.


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you tried simply replacing the CMOS battery? You can find them anywhere. Those are CR2032 batteries, walmart should have them.




[Ion] said:


> As it should
> 
> I've run the same BOINC install on about ten different computers this summer, each time I move on to a new one, I uninstall BOINC, zip up its data directory, move it to the new computer, and unzip it to the right location



I didn't bother uninstalling it at all. It was on my storage drive anyway, so I just thought I'd run right over it with the new install and it hit the ground running.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep, the A8N32-SLI has had several brand new batteries installed and they still read as fresh on my Micronta battery tester that applies 1 mA load, yet CMOS always gets wiped even if the PSU is not supplying current for less than 5 seconds.

The A8N-E on the other hand eats batteries once a week and can't shut itself off, so I wired the battery holder to the power LED header and it runs like that.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

hat said:


> Have you tried simply replacing the CMOS battery? You can find them anywhere. Those are CR2032 batteries, walmart should have them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I uninstall it before I sell the system--and it makes it easier to transfer it to a new system 


Jstn7477 said:


> Yep, the A8N32-SLI has had several brand new batteries installed and they still read as fresh on my Micronta battery tester that applies 1 mA load, yet CMOS always gets wiped even if the PSU is not supplying current for less than 5 seconds.
> 
> The A8N-E on the other hand eats batteries once a week and can't shut itself off, *so I wired the battery holder to the power LED header and it runs like that*.



Clever!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh the A8n-e when I was investigating the battery issue the problem with it was leading to the cmos chip draining it down. But on your other one I believe you are on the right track with narrowing it down by seeing if the power is even getting to the chip. Considering the batteries aren't drained that either like you said the power isn't getting to the chip due to a bad trace or the cmos chip could be bad. I don't think it's a a design flaw because the 2 A8n boards I have here don't suffer from any problems with batteries or loss of cmos settings. One is the A8n-Sli premium and the other board is a A8n-vm csm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2012)

may get my hands on a cheap i5 2400S 65W

will prolly put it in my primary, then put the 3570K in the sabertooth i got laying here for dedicated


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

KieX has delayed shipping out the 2700k combo until Tuesday due to when FedEX picks up, but I should have it within a week and a half from then


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2012)

It appears I'm still running 9 wu's at a time on my 8 core FX-8150 rig 

I checked WCG forum and they are claiming it's an error but I'm doubting this as I'm getting credit for the wu and I have more waiting?

This wu:
GFAM_x1Q4Jtetramer_PfGST_0034803_0139

The WCG forum thread discussing it:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33773_lastpage,yes#391314

I replied on that thread a few minutes ago....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 8, 2012)

What is the identifier that is separating that wu from the other Gfam unit's? Is it the tetramer part? Just wondering so I can cheak my rigs and see if any are on those and see if they are running them different then you rig.


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What is the identifier that is separating that wu from the other Gfam unit's? Is it the tetramer part? Just wondering so I can cheak my rigs and see if any are on those and see if they are running them different then you rig.



The "tetramer" is what I'm seeing that is different in the wu #

properties:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 8, 2012)

I got one of those in the waiting area on this system and the other 1055t and my 555 is running 2 at the moment while running 2 other wu's. I am not getting the extra wu running as you are. I will check the other 3 systems later when I do my "rounds" and see what going on with them. 

Here is a screenie from the 555. 







Edit: I see where yours is also running on the gpu.

And I just received a beta for the gpu.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

I went to check on my dedicated WCG rigs, and I'm pleasantly surprised by what I saw:





Stuttgart, my 2GHz Pentium DC is somehow pulling nearly 950 PPD (Windows 7 x64)




Wurttemberg, a 2.8GHz C2D is pulling about 1150 PPD (Windows 7 x64).  I would have actually suspected the PPD here to be higher, given that it's clocked nearly 50% higher than the PentDC (and is a Penryn-6M CPU vs a Penryn-1M)

Also, both systems have an uptime of around 2 weeks (16.5 days on W, 13.5 days on S)


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm getting a nice boost from that 9th thread running on my FX-8150 




A lot of the increase is from the gpu betas we got a few days back but the ppd keeps going up and staying up due to the 9th thread running


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

That's a pretty sizable boost!  Are you getting 9 WUs running consistently, or just part-time?


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 9, 2012)

My A6 looks like it was settling on 1k before the betas came. I really hope it does a bit more than 1k PPD. :S


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120909/Capture002.jpg
> 
> My A6 looks like it was settling on 1k before the betas came. I really hope it does a bit more than 1k PPD. :S



I feel like it should, if I can get 1k PPD from a 2GHz dual-core you should be able to get more than that from a 2.1-2.4GHz triple core


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 9, 2012)

As it isn't entirely dedicated, it probably won't show it's full capabilities, but I doubt it will go much above 1500 PPD. And it's running at 2,4 GHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> As it isn't entirely dedicated, it probably won't show it's full capabilities, but I doubt it will go much above 1500 PPD. And it's running at 2,4 GHz.



I'd say you should be able to get 1.4-1.8k PPD easy


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a pretty sizable boost!  Are you getting 9 WUs running consistently, or just part-time?



the 9th thread has been running for 4 days or so


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Its official, all cruncher minus the 2600K is up for sale. Everything including PSU's and video cards.

Got the green light from the wife on the truck fund so I will make an official FS thread tomorrow but crunchers will get discount pricing.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its official, all cruncher minus the 2600K is up for sale. Everything including PSU's and video cards.
> 
> Got the green light from the wife on the truck fund so I will make an official FS thread tomorrow but crunchers will get discount pricing.



I'm sorry that you have to sell everything, but I wish you good luck doing so


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2012)

this is a rough estimate at this point.

say 225$ shipped for the I7-920/mobo/ram
135$ shipped for the I3-530/mobo/ram

PSU's I will have to figure out prices.

Phenom II combo is 135$ shipped cpu/mobo/ram

IBM Thinkpad T60 (C2D, 2gb ram, ATI x1400, 320GB HDD, Wifi/bluetooth, biometeric scanner,) 150$ or 200$ with windows 7

WM8650 Android tablet 7inch rooted with modroid rom. 50$

Rough list but I have to come close to clearing 1K with crunchers/laptop/tablet/other random stuff

say 30$ shipped each for the water coolers

some prices are shipped some are not.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2012)

Best of luck with your sales/plans Brandon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Best of luck with your sales/plans Brandon.



Thank you CP,!


----------



## Daimus (Sep 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> It appears I'm still running 9 wu's at a time on my 8 core FX-8150 rig
> 
> I checked WCG forum and they are claiming it's an error but I'm doubting this as I'm getting credit for the wu and I have more waiting?
> 
> ...


I had the same in april or may on Fx-8120 (0.40 CPU/1.00 GPU). I thought it was kind of Beta.


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I had the same in april or may on Fx-8120 (0.40 CPU/1.00 GPU). I thought it was kind of Beta.



They claimed it was error in the work unit and fixed it last week. Went through the last one yesterday so it's back to 8 cores again. 

I hope they figure out how to turn that error into a feature at some point.... it was nice getting a nearly free 10% boost in output 

Oh and Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Daimus (Sep 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> They claimed it was error in the work unit and fixed it last week. Went through the last one yesterday so it's back to 8 cores again.
> 
> I hope they figure out how to turn that error into a feature at some point.... it was nice getting a nearly free 10% boost in output
> 
> Oh and Welcome Back!!!



Yes, I read about the project mistake. I do hope for fixing the issue too. But I still think that this is not a mistake, but the tasks, specially optimized for the GPU. Otherwise, why the results are valid? It is difficult to hope that this is kind of HT for AMD 

And thank you, Norton!

Edit:
BTW, I almost forgot, when FX worked 9 task, the eighth core was slower.


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Yes, I read about the project mistake. I do hope for fixing the issue too. But I still think that this is not a mistake, but the tasks, specially optimized for the GPU. Otherwise, why the results are valid? It is difficult to hope that this is kind of HT for AMD
> 
> And thank you, Norton!



Would be very interesting if WCG researchers could figure out how to utilize Bulldozer/Piledriver cores with Radeon Stream Processors to build virtual CPU cores for their calculations 

Imagine a desktop PC running 50, 100, 200 work units at a time


----------



## Daimus (Sep 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Would be very interesting if WCG researchers could figure out how to utilize Bulldozer/Piledriver cores with Radeon Stream Processors to build virtual CPU cores for their calculations
> 
> Imagine a desktop PC running 50, 100, 200 work units at a time



1024 WU on your HD7850+8 CPU cores
In general, it can be a chance for APU.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 11, 2012)

i7-870 is finally back online with higher VCORE. Running 3.9GHz @ 1.34v in BIOS which translates to 1.38v due to LLC. Hopefully I don't have to raise it again as it is quite hot at those settings.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2012)

KieX says that my i7 combo should be here by Friday, so that will be another 6-7k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2012)

Good job there KieX


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2012)

KieX is a great guy! I have yet to put up my FS thread but I have made a template in word as I pull machines down and take pictures but it will need to go quick. I am shooting for 800-1000$ for 3 machines, laptop, tablet, and more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> KieX is a great guy!



That he is indeed


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys good news 

From a french website: Source: PCInpact

at the IDF (I don't know if TPU saw it), Haswell would consume 2,25 times less energy than ivy bridge at same performance.. THis seems to be for idle, let's see for full load, that would make some nice crunchers


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 12, 2012)

This is in memory of all the people that lost their lives and all that fought during this terrible time 11 years ago today!!!!!!!!

God Bless all that were involved and a heart felt prayer to all the families.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2012)

its not much, but X2 3800+ reporting for duty   i5 will be doing WCG in a month or so.

Ahh what the hay, i'll go set it up now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice man. I had a 3800x2 doing duty for me not long ago.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

I briefly ran an X2 4400+ and that worked well (about 800 PPD IIRC)...if loud and surprisingly hot


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, my i7-870 is offline again, same "crash and stuck on BSOD in 30 minutes or less after I leave work, but somehow run all afternoon without an issue" bullshit. I even took a video card out of it today (now I'm glad I did). Taking 100MHz off tomorrow and seeing what it chooses to do after that.

My FX-8150 also had a BSOD (one of those extremely rare 1000007e ones that my Vista based DV5000 clunker also got yesterday) but recovered like any normal computer.

I also FIXED the CMOS issue on my A8N32-SLI Deluxe (which has now crashed as well because I was a dummy and overclocked it before I left, unless it somehow died or something). It's a long story, but here are the key details:
-It's an old 32 pin PLCC package CMOS chip. I popped it out of its socket and found the datasheet online. I looked for the ground and voltage pins (there are 2 3V pins that are linked as well as a ground).
-Took my $3 multimeter, put it on the diode setting and checked for continuity. The ground corresponded with the battery but both +3V pins seemed "intermittent" e.g. I tested them once but for some reason I couldn't get anything out of them after that. I also removed the CLR CMOS jumper as it didn't seem to have any effect on anything (though maybe it solved my issue).
-Decided to take a twist tie with both ends stripped and made a ghetto wire connected from the + contact on battery holder to one of the VDD pins, reseated the CMOS chip and put the battery in. 
-Battery voltage rapidly dropped to 1 volt, indicating a large load that I assume exceeded the battery's capacity. System powered on alright, and was still losing its CMOS settings, so I decided to remove the ghetto jumper completely. 
-Tested battery again, had risen to near 3V so I just threw it back in. Powered on, set the time/date, and killed/unplugged the system to pull another rig to put my GTX 465 into from the flaky i7-870 system, and tested that system for 20 minutes.
-Plugged the 939 system back in after 30 minutes, entered BIOS and the time/date were correct (I was like WTF). In disbelief, I unplugged it for another 15 minutes and it is still holding settings like a champ, even without the jumper cap on the 3 pin CLR CMOS header.

So, now that my CMOS seems to be working fine (but the dead CPU temperature sensor and DC memory problems still exist, although I set it for 133MHz and increased HTT to 260MHz and it works) I am happy until I screw it up and have to somehow clear CMOS. Just need to put the multiplier back to 9x and it should be good.


----------



## popswala (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds like a few issues you've been having lately. Glad to hear you've got them figured out for the most part. What board is that i7-870 on?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, my i7-870 is offline again, same "crash and stuck on BSOD in 30 minutes or less after I leave work, but somehow run all afternoon without an issue" bullshit. I even took a video card out of it today (now I'm glad I did). Taking 100MHz off tomorrow and seeing what it chooses to do after that.
> 
> My FX-8150 also had a BSOD (one of those extremely rare 1000007e ones that my Vista based DV5000 clunker also got yesterday) but recovered like any normal computer.
> 
> ...




Cool man, glad you seem to have atleast got the s939 somewhat fixed. Could you just pop the battery out to clear the cmos if you have to?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the troubles with the i7, but at least the AMD X2 is going solid again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2012)

If it's not one thing the it's the other heh?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 12, 2012)

popswala said:


> Sounds like a few issues you've been having lately. Glad to hear you've got them figured out for the most part. What board is that i7-870 on?



It's the EVGA P55 FTW I got from Buck (with the 870 and some RAM, which I have swapped out and still have issues). I'm fairly confident that it may be user error and not the motherboard, but maybe the CPU is degraded as it needs way more voltage than I am comfortable putting into it. Seems like everyone's LGA 1366 CPUs do 4GHz in the 1.2x voltage range, when my 1156 chip can't even reach 4GHz without running 1.4v LLC through it and having it burning up at 80c+. This is probably the most trouble I have ever had overclocking a system, as all my other ones barely gave me any grief. Hell, I have a friggin Opteron 170 running at 3GHz at STOCK vcore (practically unheard of frequency for 939 systems) on a crappy ECS nForce4 board with zero issues.

I'm not blaming the previous owner for anything as the stuff was in good shape and it does seem to work great under 3.7GHz and 1.3v (which I will probably return to), but damn, this machine is being such a pain.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> It's the EVGA P55 FTW I got from Buck (with the 870 and some RAM, which I have swapped out and still have issues). I'm fairly confident that it may be user error and not the motherboard, but maybe the CPU is degraded as it needs way more voltage than I am comfortable putting into it. Seems like everyone's LGA 1366 CPUs do 4GHz in the 1.2x voltage range, when my 1156 chip can't even reach 4GHz without running 1.4v LLC through it and having it burning up at 80c+. This is probably the most trouble I have ever had overclocking a system, as all my other ones barely gave me any grief. Hell, I have a friggin Opteron 170 running at 3GHz at STOCK vcore (practically unheard of frequency for 939 systems) on a crappy ECS nForce4 board with zero issues.
> 
> I'm not blaming the previous owner for anything as the stuff was in good shape and it does seem to work great under 3.7GHz and 1.3v (which I will probably return to), but damn, this machine is being such a pain.


That's part of the reason I run my 860 @ 3.4GHz...it requires barely any extra voltage, runs reasonably cool (60c or so), and I feel that it should last a while.  Yeah, I could get an extra 450PPD by OCing a bit more, but I prefer the peace of mind knowing that it won't burn up any time soon


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'm going to go for 3.6GHz again tomorrow. I'm losing so much PPD from this system being down that it isn't funny. The bunny doesn't always beat the tortoise in the race.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Hell I am leaning on one of my 1055t's now. I did a small oc on it. I have it up to 3.2 and the temps are hanging right around the mid to upper 40's


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I am leaning on one of my 1055t's now. I did a small oc on it. I have it up to 3.2 and the temps are hanging right around the mid to upper 40's



My 1045T is at 3.1 and pulling 3600+ ppd and in the same range on a stock heatpipe cooler


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> My 1045T is at 3.1 and pulling 3600+ ppd and in the same range on a stock heatpipe cooler



I am in the same range for ppd with spikes up to 4200 ppd since I upped it. I may just clock the other one up a tad. Just kinda reluctant since that one is on a ddr2 board.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 12, 2012)

Brandon got banned.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

radical_edward said:


> brandon got banned.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...osrpqt9m0y8iu1iiwh8vjekzhfgcta2_1xkriyxfrbhiq



huh?

Wow I did not know that.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw it too... not sure what happened.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope he's back soon....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 12, 2012)

He got banned for what happened in the BF3 thread. 

Don't think he'll be back anytime soon, not from what he said. 

Pour one out for my homie.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 12, 2012)

Very unexpected & surprising to read he got banned. Then again, I never read the BF3 thread (no interest in BF/COD).


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 12, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> He got banned for what happened in the BF3 thread.
> 
> Don't think he'll be back anytime soon, not from what he said.
> 
> ...



What the hell happened??????


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

That i7 can't get here fast enough...I seem to have lost my 5th star


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh noes.    you'll have it back in no time though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2012)

It feels good to contribute again


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> It's the EVGA P55 FTW I got from Buck (with the 870 and some RAM, which I have swapped out and still have issues). I'm fairly confident that it may be user error and not the motherboard, but maybe the CPU is degraded as it needs way more voltage than I am comfortable putting into it. Seems like everyone's LGA 1366 CPUs do 4GHz in the 1.2x voltage range, when my 1156 chip can't even reach 4GHz without running 1.4v LLC through it and having it burning up at 80c+. This is probably the most trouble I have ever had overclocking a system, as all my other ones barely gave me any grief. Hell, I have a friggin Opteron 170 running at 3GHz at STOCK vcore (practically unheard of frequency for 939 systems) on a crappy ECS nForce4 board with zero issues.
> 
> I'm not blaming the previous owner for anything as the stuff was in good shape and it does seem to work great under 3.7GHz and 1.3v (which I will probably return to), but damn, this machine is being such a pain.



I have always had to run that board at 1.4+v to get a stable 3.8-4.0Ghz out of the CPU's. This also led me to have to Water Cool the CPU due to 80c+ temps. The i7-870 that you got with that board was used in another board(ASRock P55 Extreme) @ 3.8Ghz/ 1.34V, so I would not say it's degradation. The Adata ram that I sold you must be run @ 1.65+V. PM me and I will try to help you get the board stable.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh noes.    you'll have it back in no time though.


And now it's back again?  Strange.  Still, I don't mind 


AlienIsGOD said:


> It feels good to contribute again



It's good to have you contributing again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2012)

I have my fourth star come and go all the time.  That just means pick up the slack.  

I got a 3rd rig like 10% done.  Still need a ton of stuff LOL.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have my fourth star come and go all the time.  That just means pick up the slack.
> 
> I got a 3rd rig like 10% done.  Still need a ton of stuff LOL.



What do you have and what do you still need?  I might be able to dig up a spare HDD...I'll look when I get back from class


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2012)

HDD/DDR3 RAM/PSU/CPU

Thats about it.  I have board/case only.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> HDD/DDR3 RAM/PSU/CPU
> 
> Thats about it.  I have board/case only.



Contact t_ski on the ram and a HDD. He had some real nice ram in his FS thread. Good prices too! 

and he found me a couple of 80GB WD HDD's for my crunchers not too long ago


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2012)

I've seen some good deals but out of cash for now so I haven't shown interest in any because of that.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> HDD/DDR3 RAM/PSU/CPU
> 
> Thats about it.  I have board/case only.



Lemme see what I can scrounge up for you 

What board do you have (what Socket)?


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've seen some good deals but out of cash for now so I haven't shown interest in any because of that.



I can help out a bit 

YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2012)

Checking it now...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Let me know if you need anything Else Cp after Norton's pm and I may have something to help you get that cruncher going.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2012)

2GB DDR2 en route from Denmark to my vintage cruncher bringing the total to 4GB.  Now the search for a better X2 AM2 begins


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Thats the fun of it. What until the bug hits and you want to build as many crunchers as you can. LOL


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 2GB DDR2 en route from Denmark to my vintage cruncher bringing the total to 4GB.  Now the search for a better X2 AM2 begins



I think pops had a 7750BE or something like that in his FS thread?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

he also had a phenom 1 quad if it will work in your board. Not sure which chip would be better though.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

7750BE is (IIRC) half of a PhI quad, so I'd say the quad would be better


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2012)

it can only take old school X2's like 3800+ or 4000 series.  Been on newegg.ca and seen a 4600+ for $41.  I may bite on that in the near future


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> it can only take old school X2's like 3800+ or 4000 series.  Been on newegg.ca and seen a 4600+ for $41.  I may bite on that in the near future



A whole bunch of AM2 refurbs just popped up on the US site 
 Computer Hardware, AMD, Processors - Desktops, Re...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2012)

X2 4600+ for 24.99


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> X2 4600+ for 24.99



But would it really be cheaper for someone in the US to buy it and then ship it to you in CA?  I'm not sure that shipping would be much less than $17...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> He got banned for what happened in the BF3 thread.
> 
> Don't think he'll be back anytime soon, not from what he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2012)

@Brandon.... Saved your seat for you! 



Spoiler:  click me!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jstn lookie what I have!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 13, 2012)

My Sapphire HD 6950 has a new buddy to chill out with?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My Sapphire HD 6950 has a new buddy to chill out with?



yep  a XFX 6950 2gb

It maxes out BF3 on ultra! It looks so beautiful!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

If all goes as planned, I will have sold both of my remaining dual core computers by Sunday (no, these aren't crunchers, just sales systems left at home).  Guess what that means?  $275 towards a new cruncher


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

More good news!
The CPU, mobo, and RAM from KieX arrived today.  I have them assembled in my Source 210 with an Earthwatts 650w.  I'm installing Windows now.  I'm installing to a miserable 120gb 5400RPM laptop disk because my 250GB 3.5" disk is having issues.
Last picture I took before the camera batteries ran out:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> More good news!
> The CPU, mobo, and RAM from KieX arrived today.  I have them assembled in my Source 210 with an Earthwatts 650w.  I'm installing Windows now.  I'm installing to a miserable 120gb 5400RPM laptop disk because my 250GB 3.5" disk is having issues.
> Last picture I took before the camera batteries ran out:
> http://i.imgur.com/6NlYq.jpg



Nice setup!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice setup!!!!



Thanks! 

I'm currently running on the iGPU so I didn't have to interfere with the GTX460s folding in the old i7, but I'll have a GTX470 for it next week 

Currently running at stock speeds, once I have Windows installed I'm going to go for a mild (~4.0-4.2GHz) OC


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm currently running on the iGPU so I didn't have to interfere with the GTX460s folding in the old i7, but I'll have a GTX470 for it next week
> 
> Currently running at stock speeds, once I have Windows installed I'm going to go for a mild (~4.0-4.2GHz) OC



hell a 2600K will do that on stock volts LOL!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> hell a 2600K will do that on stock volts LOL!



2700k 

That's my goal, at least for now.  I don't want to push things absurdly high, but the extra 600MHz will probably do 800 PPD or more, which is certainly worthwhile for the minor effort involved.

Given how frustrating the Xigmatek Gaia was to install, it had better perform well.  At least it was only $20


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2700k
> 
> That's my goal, at least for now.  I don't want to push things absurdly high, but the extra 600MHz will probably do 800 PPD or more, which is certainly worthwhile for the minor effort involved.
> 
> Given how frustrating the Xigmatek Gaia was to install, it had better perform well.  At least it was only $20



2700K?? even better those were better binned anyway. fullfusions will do like 5Ghz 1.3V IIRC


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 2700K?? even better those were better binned anyway. fullfusions will do like 5Ghz 1.3V IIRC





I can't imagine my $20 cooler standing up to 5GHz, but I would be happy with the mid-4GHz range


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I can't imagine my $20 cooler standing up to 5GHz, but I would be happy with the mid-4GHz range



I have both my 2600K's at 1.32V 4.5ghz stable. The one at work crunches 24/7 unless I want to play dayz


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

I've now tried installing Windows on to two different HDDs, and things still aren't behaving properly.  While the system will boot, it's incredibly sluggish (like Pentium 3 running Vista) and the HDD light is on pretty much constantly.  It's possible that both HDDs are having issues (the 2.5" one is from a Mac that was having problems, and the 3.5" one was behaving strangely in my old C2D setup).  I'm not convinced that this is the issue, however.  I'm copying everything off of my external HDD now and I'm going to try using the disk from it (which I know works fine).  I'll keep you guys posted on what progress I can make.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 2700K?? even better those were better binned anyway. fullfusions will do like 5Ghz 1.3V IIRC



Yea FullFusion is running on water cooling. I am going to start upping my 2600K this weekend. Going to try and hit the magical 5.0g.......Will see. 

I am currently just at 4.1g's now. Has been rock solid for almost a month at that. Time to jump er up a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Build is complete and is running Windows 7 x64 




For reasons I don't understand, it didn't like my Crucial RAM (I guess I shouldn't be surprised, this is now the third system that doesn't like it).  KieX gave me 4GB of G.Skill because of a shipping delay (thanks!), so I have that now 




This Asus board apparently runs the CPU at 3.9Ghz even on all 8t @ 100% load...strange.  Not complaining, OFC 
Temps are IMO amazing, with a 2nd fan I think that I can get a pretty good OC out of it


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2700k
> 
> That's my goal, at least for now.  I don't want to push things absurdly high, but the extra 600MHz will probably do 800 PPD or more, which is certainly worthwhile for the minor effort involved.
> 
> Given how frustrating the Xigmatek Gaia was to install, it had better perform well.  At least it was only $20



The cooler install is a bit of a challenge but much easier to do with the board out of the case. 

Great to see everything is working out!!!


----------



## Daimus (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice build Ion!
But where is HDD?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Nice build Ion!
> But where is HDD?



no HDD he carves raw temp data into his hand with a broken plastic spoon.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> The cooler install is a bit of a challenge but much easier to do with the board out of the case.
> 
> Hope you get your HDD issue worked out soon... can't wait to see some cpuz screenshots!


Oh, it's worked out 
I guess I get what I deserve when I try to use the HDD from a Macbook that I was given because "it sounds weird and doesn't work".  I'm instead using the HDD from my external enclosure (originally from my Thinkpad) and it's working much better).

And don't you see CPU-Z? 


Daimus said:


> Nice build Ion!
> But where is HDD?



See that SATA cable?  It goes to where the HDD is.  The HDD is stuck to the far side of the HDD cage with some double-sided tape.  It's a 2.5" model, so it wouldn't fit right anyways, and I decided I might as well get it completely out of the way


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, it's worked out
> I guess I get what I deserve when I try to use the HDD from a Macbook that I was given because "it sounds weird and doesn't work".  I'm instead using the HDD from my external enclosure (originally from my Thinkpad) and it's working much better).
> 
> And don't you see CPU-Z?
> ...



You ninja posted in front of me  Really looks good 

Too much empty space though


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeet Ion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> You ninja posted in front of me  Really looks good
> 
> Too much empty space though



Oh, that will be solved.  The GTX470 is enormous and will probably double the power usage of the computer (perhaps more than that).




^shouldn't this help?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome back in the game ION/IFX/.--. Nice build. Temperature is dropping in Denmark so soon (coming back from my job abroad) I will re-commissioning my i920 and maybe upgrade the GPU to a newer model. I was thinking that I would try out the new ASUS 660.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome back in the game ION/IFX/.--. Nice build. Temperature is dropping in Denmark so soon (coming back from my job abroad) I will re-commissioning my i920 and maybe upgrade the GPU to a newer model. I was thinking that I would try out the new ASUS 660.



Oh I'm back, I've been crunching again since June.  Put out something like half a million point since then 

This i7 is sweet, crunching @ 4GHz even right now at 60C on a $20 cooler.  Amazing

I'm negotiating for the purchase of an i7 920 on [H], I've found an EVGA X58 board for $50 shipped, and I think I can get an i7 for somewhere around $110-130.  Then I'd just need another one of my Antec 650w PSUs from home and a real air cooler, and I'd have another 4k+ PPD


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn, I would like to get that i7 2700k


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh I'm back, I've been crunching again since June.  Put out something like half a million point since then
> 
> This i7 is sweet, crunching @ 4GHz even right now at 60C on a $20 cooler.  Amazing
> 
> I'm negotiating for the purchase of an i7 920 on [H], I've found an EVGA X58 board for $50 shipped, and I think I can get an i7 for somewhere around $110-130.  Then I'd just need another one of my Antec 650w PSUs from home and a real air cooler, and I'd have another 4k+ PPD



I know that you returned some time ago, what I meant was with your recent addition "you are back" as a contender to top pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Damn, I would like to get that i7 2700k


I love it.  Great price too 


mstenholm said:


> I know that you returned some time ago, what I meant was with your recent addition "you are back" as a contender to top pie.



Ahh, yes.  Thank you 
We'll see how I'm doing, w/ this setup I should be at ~16k PPD now, if I can convince other people to consistently run their setups probably a bit over 20k.  My goal is to end up at least #7, perhaps higher.  We'll have to see how much more HW I acquire


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

My next cruncher build. It is about to get real up in here. Look out Norton here I come.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Ooh, 800Mhz of AMD K7 power!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My next cruncher build. It is about to get real up in here. Look out Norton here I come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont hate i was running a pentium 2 laptop folding. that thing was on for years. i just didnt it because I could

EDIT:: on a side note that is in FANTASTIC condition BTW.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

Heh the board is brand new. It's been sealed in the box and stored in my closet for going on 10 years. It never got used when I was running slot A's. I actually just opened the sealed box today and would you know the friggin i/o shield is missing. Wonder if I can file a rma with Msi? LOL I believe I have a couple spare one that I can use with the board. That is going to be my old school build. Complete with win 98se.

Thats right ion the mighty K7 is here now to rule crunching. LOL


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Heh the board is brand new. It's been sealed in the box and stored in my closet for going on 10 years. It never got used when I was running slot A's. I actually just opened the sealed box today and would you know the friggin i/o shield is missing. Wonder if I can file a rma with Msi? LOL I believe I have a couple spare one that I can use with the board. That is going to be my old school build. Complete with win 98se.
> 
> Thats right ion the mighty K7 is here now to rule crunching. LOL



ae you sure? dude iv got every Os on disk with legit keys. if you need windows Me lmk. people say ME sucked....and it did.......but all of the fun was trying to get it to work right.

also i should have known i saw that and was like oh cool OG rig.....wait damn thats nice.....i kinda want to lick it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL I may hit you up for the win me. With this build I do need to stay with win9x/me. Now if the moon aligns right and the planet goes in perfect harmony I may find the long sought after motherboard I have been looking for for like 3 years now. The I will have my ultimate win9x/me build. I have everything else just missing the damn board and can't find the exact one I want.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL I may hit you up for the win me. With this build I do need to stay with win9x/me. Now if the moon aligns right and the planet goes in perfect harmony I may find the long sought after motherboard I have been looking for for like 3 years now. The I will have my ultimate win9x/me build. I have everything else just missing the damn board and can't find the exact one I want.



what is it?


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL I may hit you up for the win me. With this build I do need to stay with win9x/me. Now if the moon aligns right and the planet goes in perfect harmony I may find the long sought after motherboard I have been looking for for like 3 years now. The I will have my ultimate win9x/me build. I have everything else just missing the damn board and can't find the exact one I want.



Post a WTB thread- I found my Super Flower hydraulic case that way  It took almost 4 months but the guy who sold it to me joined the forum just to let me know he could help me out with one


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 15, 2012)

wanna know what I have always wanted? a 3870x2 the asus edition with that chick on it. since the day it was released. Id do anything for one.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> what is it?



A atx not at form factor, Super Socket 7 board with the Via Mvp3 chipset and a Agp slot. That's all I want want. The only one I have found is on ebay right now for $103. Screw that I don't want it that bad. I could use $103 to upgrade my main rigs. I just wait one will show up for next to nothing then I will be set.


Edit:  One just like this one  Clicky me for Socket 7 goodness


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

man those coolers are classics. I want one for keeps. just to add to my parts collection or memorabilia lol.

Can't wait to see this one come along and up and running.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> man those coolers are classics. I want one for keeps. just to add to my parts collection or memorabilia lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see this one come along and up and running.



I also have one of these heavy friggin things. Brand new in the pack as I felt the thing would rip the socket off the board due to it's weight. 

I do got's some stuff tucked away now. LOL


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> rip the socket off the board





is that all one piece? it looks like 3 heatsinks stacked? what is it so i can google better pics of it and get a better look at it.

* i found it. I thought it was close to an orb family by looks. dated back in 2001. Thats a classic.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

It's a Thermaltake Dragon Orb 3. The orange section comes off but it only houses the fan. The blue/silver part has a solid copper slug in the center. The slug is about 2 to 2.5" tall and about 2" in diameter.


When I go to actually build the Slot A system I will update my old school build thread and post the progress there.


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

Anandtech dragon orb 3

I see what you mean. Is it kinda tall? it looks it a lil but it may just be camera angle. as solid as it looks. I bet it is pretty heavy. Not like chips got that hot back then as the weight is prob comaprable to the bigger coolers we have today.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Camera angle. The thing is tall. I will get exact measurement tomorrow but I would say the thigh together is atleast 4 or so inches tall. And out weights my Hyper 212+ probably by twice as much. The one I have is for socket A chips. And they could get quiet hot. I ended up buy the Volcano 7 and used it instead of the Dragon Orb.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, my 2700k hasn't even turned in its first batch of WUs yet and I'm already negotiating at [H] for the purchase of an i7-920 and a motherboard.  Other than that, I'm looking to get a cooler from brandon, I have a HDD and PSU I can scrounge up, and I'll run it caseless on the windowsill right by the AC unit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 15, 2012)

FS thread is live!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172233


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> FS thread is live!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172233



Good luck with the sale!


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 15, 2012)

Sitting here staring at the 35°c CPU reported by my desktop while running Boinc, with the greatest distrust to the temp sensors so far. 


Edit: Probably 36-37°c is more reasonable normal range. Depends on how cold I'm keeping the room.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

meh mine is right at 45c so your temps are pretty awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

The 2700k did 4GHz fine, so I'm going for 4.3GHz now.  I'm still unfamiliar with OCIng SB CPUs, but that will be solved with time.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> meh mine is right at 45c so your temps are pretty awesome



It's up to the more expected 37°c now. Which I still think is incredibly low. Don't feel like I've done enough to get it that low. :S


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> It's up to the more expected 37°c now. Which I still think is incredibly low. Don't feel like I've done enough to get it that low. :S



What CPUis that?

It certainly seems low to me, many CPUs idle in the upper 30s...


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 15, 2012)

My A6. Wish I had a IR thermometer. :S

Edit: Though I did get the core VID/voltage down to 1,1 V.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

4.3GHz is holding steady with temperatures in the mid-60 C.  About a 5c rise or so vs 4GHz (probably due to the extra voltage--1.30 vs 1.27).  It passed two hours of Linpack, so I'm going to let it crunch, hopefully it won't BSOD or prove unstable


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120915/4.3.png
> 4.3GHz is holding steady with temperatures in the mid-60 C.  About a 5c rise or so vs 4GHz (probably due to the extra voltage--1.30 vs 1.27).  It passed two hours of Linpack, so I'm going to let it crunch, hopefully it won't BSOD or prove unstable



  looks like ".." will have some pie tonight! 

If temps go up too much on that cooler you can switch to a push-pull setup and probably get them down an extra 3-5C.... even if you just added one of those 1200rpm fans you have you should see a drop temps by a couple degrees C


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> looks like ".." will have some pie tonight!
> 
> If temps go up too much on that cooler you can switch to a push-pull setup and probably get them down an extra 3-5C.... even if you just added one of those 1200rpm fans you have you should see a drop temps by a couple degrees C



.. hopefully will 
Although, at this point, I've only had about 1,000pts worth of WUs validated from the 2700k.  I figure within ~4 days points should start leveling off, but I'm not getting much yet.  I guess we'll see.

My goal is to keep temps below about 75c.  I let my laptop consistently run at that, but I don't like much hotter.  I have a pair of relatively high-speed 120mm fans, but I'll have to steal one of them off of the Antec cooler on the 860 (not an issue, temps are ~60c so I can afford to lose a fan).  I'm not sure I'll end up pushing the 2700k much more, it's pretty much silent and putting out very little heat ATM.  I'll have to see how much of an impact the GTX470 has, even though it exhausts externally I figure it will still raise case temperatures a good bit.  
KieX said he got up to 4.7GHz on the 2700k, so I may go for that...but I don't want to go much higher, IMO longevity is more important than an extra 100 or 200MHz.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

Reconfigure on the 965BE rig nearly done 







Should have it back and crunching tonight!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

That is a _terrible_ picture 
Is the 965BE going to run caseless, or will it go back in the Raidmax?


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That is a *terrible picture
> Is the 965BE going to run caseless, or will it go back in the Raidmax?*


*

It looks fine to me, crystal clear in fact ... maybe your studies are messing with your eyes  

It's going into the Cougar Solution case I got a few weeks ago 

Is this pic any better (extreme close up)?




*


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful 
Given that's a BE chip and you have a Gaia atop it, do you plan to OC it once it's reassembled?


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Beautiful
> Given that's a BE chip and you have a Gaia atop it, do you plan to OC it once it's reassembled?



I plan on a significant OC. 4.0+ if I can keep everything cool 


This cooler's not a Gaia it's a Xig Venus (mine is a review sample- don't think it ever went retail in the USA)
Pic (from the website):




Link:
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=156


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> It looks fine to me, crystal clear in fact ... maybe your studies are messing with your eyes
> 
> It's going into the Cougar Solution case I got a few weeks ago
> 
> ...



Nice board you got there Norton. Bet it's rock solid LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> I plan on a significant OC. 4.0+ if I can keep everything cool
> 
> 
> This cooler's not a Gaia it's a Xig Venus (mine is a review sample- don't think it ever went retail in the USA)
> ...



Snazzy!  From the mounting it looked like the Gaia 

4GHz+ might be a bit optimistic for even a C3 BE chip...I had a 955BE C2 that would refuse to do past about 3.7GHz, but it was also on a $55 Gigabyte 785G board.  GL! 

It's looking like I won't be able to do push/pull on the Gaia unless I get some new fans..the ones I have won't work with the Xigmatek rubber mounting system.  Not really a huge issue, as I need more fans anyways.  Any suggestions on what would work best?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello guys,

Sorry I haven't been around much but I'm one busy person lately.  Seems like everybody needs me for something   Not only that but i spend more time at my moms now after her health issues got worse and take care of more errands for her and stuff so little by little my days keep getting shorter.

Anyhow, I'm alive and well and just wanted to check in and see how everything was since I've missed a bit lately 

Also, since my fresh install of W7, I haven't had any more BSOD's.  Guess it wasn't hardware related.  You'll know what that means heh?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much but I'm one busy person lately.  Seems like everybody needs me for something   Not only that but i spend more time at my moms now after her health issues got worse and take care of more errands for her and stuff so little by little my days keep getting shorter.
> 
> ...



Glad that your issues are solved 

I noticed that your i7-950 doesn't seem to be running--did something happen to it?  

I got my 2700k/mobo from KieX and I have it OCed to 4.3GHz right now @ ~65C, and I'm hoping for a bit over 6k PPD.  We'll see exactly, but it should be a pretty great boost. 

Norton is reconfiguring some of his systems.

I'm really sorry to hear about your mom.  I wish her the best and I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice board you got there Norton. Bet it's rock solid LOL



Spoken from one who knows! 



[Ion] said:


> Snazzy!  From the mounting it looked like the Gaia
> 
> 4GHz+ might be a bit optimistic for even a C3 BE chip...I had a 955BE C2 that would refuse to do past about 3.7GHz, but it was also on a $55 Gigabyte 785G board.  GL!
> 
> It's looking like I won't be able to do push/pull on the Gaia unless I get some new fans..the ones I have won't work with the Xigmatek rubber mounting system.  Not really a huge issue, as I need more fans anyways.  Any suggestions on what would work best?



Already had it up to 3.8 and crunching on the ASUS 970 board with an original Xig Dark Knight so we'll see 

   4 well placed rubber bands should mount any fan on that cooler but I haven't tried it yet.(loop one around as vibration isolator and the other around the fan... repeat for other side)

   For fans on that cooler I would look for:
- 60+ cfm
- high pitch blades (i.e. for high static pressure)
- 1800-2200 rpm 
A 2nd stock Xig fan may do the trick but I don't remember the specs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Glad that your issues are solved
> 
> I noticed that your i7-950 doesn't seem to be running--did something happen to it?
> 
> ...



It's been running.  I don't have Free DC bookmarked so I haven't checked my stats in a few since the fresh install of Windows.  I'll check it now, but it's been fine all along.

Just checked the i7-950.  Nothing pending, all reported.  Results are not erroring out, don't know what to say.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's been running.  I don't have Free DC bookmarked so I haven't checked my stats in a few since the fresh install of Windows.  I'll check it now, but it's been fine all along.
> 
> Just checked the i7-950.  Nothing pending, all reported.  Results are not erroring out, don't know what to say.



OK, I was just looking under your hosts on Free-DC and I thought I saw that it wasn't turning back anything.  Perhaps you have multiple installs and I saw one of the old ones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> OK, I was just looking under your hosts on Free-DC and I thought I saw that it wasn't turning back anything.  Perhaps you have multiple installs and I saw one of the old ones



For sure I do but still, I have had that rig running for over a week for sure on the new install, no reason why I should not be making any points.  I'll keep a close eye on it.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Both of the dual-core systems I had left over at home are both sold.  Glad to finally have them gone, and another $280.  Easily enough for an AMD FX-8xx0 or an i7.  I'm probably not going to buy anything right away, but it's nice to know I can splurge for another system.  I have a PSU, HDD, and GPU that I can get when I head home for break in two weeks.


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

It's Alive!!!! again.... 

The cooler is tight in this case. It clears the top fans by about 1/2" and the side panel by a couple of mm!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Why, I do believe I recognize that GPU, do I not? 

Also, that PSU looks really similar to the Antec TPN-650w I have 

As far as clearance goes, I think (although I'm not certain) the tips of the heatpipes on the Gaia are running into the side panel on the S210.


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Why, I do believe I recognize that GPU, do I not?
> 
> Also, that PSU looks really similar to the Antec TPN-650w I have
> 
> As far as clearance goes, I think (although I'm not certain) the tips of the heatpipes on the Gaia are running into the side panel on the S210.



and you would be correct 

The PSU is an HCG 620 and it has Seasonic internals... really nice unit

The Gaia was close to the side panel on mine but it cleared it ... barely


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone want to do me a favor and see if they can find a HP Slimline case on their local Craigslist? Having a hard time finding one here. Even though my G530 setup is small, I really need it in a case and out the way for 24/7 running.


----------



## popswala (Sep 16, 2012)

I really can't wait to get my i7 under water. Since we've been getting a good amount of rain and the temps dropped nicely. I shut the ac off and my crunchers are in the living rm next to the ac. It use to sit around 47c but with no ac running its getting up to 80c+ and thats under a Tt frio ock. I hope I can see some decent temps under water cause my rig has been doing something where I can't access it through teamviewer. I just hit the reset and its connected again but don't know what happens as I don't have a screen on it yet to monitor. So no telling if its thermal shutdown, bsod'ing or what.

Any thoughts on temps for this chip. HT is on so it went from 2.93 - 4.08. Not sure whats some reasonable temps for the chip.


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Anyone want to do me a favor and see if they can find a HP Slimline case on their local Craigslist? Having a hard time finding one here. Even though my G530 setup is small, I really need it in a case and out the way for 24/7 running.



Is that the only kind of case that will work or will any slim case do the job?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> I really can't wait to get my i7 under water. Since we've been getting a good amount of rain and the temps dropped nicely. I shut the ac off and my crunchers are in the living rm next to the ac. It use to sit around 47c but with no ac running its getting up to 80c+ and thats under a Tt frio ock. I hope I can see some decent temps under water cause my rig has been doing something where I can't access it through teamviewer. I just hit the reset and its connected again but don't know what happens as I don't have a screen on it yet to monitor. So no telling if its thermal shutdown, bsod'ing or what.
> 
> Any thoughts on temps for this chip. HT is on so it went from 2.93 - 4.08. Not sure whats some reasonable temps for the chip.



Any way you can downclock it a bit?  4GHz+ is already an awful lot for a Lynnfield chip, particularly when it isn't under water.  I know you might lose some points, but if you can take it down to ~3.8Ghz I'd say it should run a good bit cooler and be more stable (3.8GHz seems to be the sweet spot for the i7-8x0s).  Alternatively, can you move it to the room with the monitor and watch it for a bit?

I'd say much above 80c is too hot.  I'm entirely content with 75c for 24/7 daily operation, but much above that and I start to get uncomfortable.  If you're getting up to, say, 85c, that's the point where I'd feel a need to do something to bring things down


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

A little OC on the 965BE (3.88Ghz (210x18.5) @1.42v, 1890HT, 2100NB)

seems to be running well crunching 100% on Windows 8 at these settings (3 hrs so far) 






Will try at these settings for a few days and then tweak it a bit from there....


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> A little OC on the 965BE (3.88Ghz (210x18.5) @1.42v, 1890HT, 2100NB)
> 
> seems to be running well crunching 100% on Windows 8 at these settings (3 hrs so far)
> 
> ...





According to CPUID HWMonitor, your X4 is currently pulling 30w more (on the CPU alone) at 3.88GHz than my i7 is @ 4.3GHz


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> According to CPUID HWMonitor, your X4 is currently pulling 30w more (on the CPU alone) at 3.88GHz than my i7 is @ 4.3GHz



HWMonitor doesn't really read actual power usage and that i7 (2700k?) is a 95w chip vs a 965BE (125w)... safe to say we're both over the stock ratings on our chips


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> HWMonitor doesn't really read actual power usage and that i7 (2700k?) is a 95w chip vs a 965BE (125w)... safe to say we're both over the stock ratings on our chips



Really?  What does it read? 

I had forgotten that the 965BE was a 125w chip.  I wouldn't actually be surprised if my 2700k was running right about the stock power usage.  KieX said that it would do 4.7GHz with an idle GTX560Ti and still draw just under 150w @ the wall


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 16, 2012)

Most AMD systems won't read power consumption actively in HWMonitor. In fact, The only CPU I have seen an active reading on is my 2600K. The rest seem to receive an "educated guess" depending on the multiplier and voltage at that instant.

This tool is awesome: http://extreme.outervision.com/tools.jsp#cpuoc

It says your 3.9GHz 965BE C3 at 1.45v is using 165w.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> According to CPUID HWMonitor, your X4 is currently pulling 30w more (on the CPU alone) at 3.88GHz than my i7 is @ 4.3GHz



As I remember one of my i970 pulls around 1,200,000 W or mayby it was _only_ 120,000 W so don't trust these readings.

Edit: With a sleeping GTX 680 and three fans and a SSD it pulls 255 W from the wall (+87 PSU) at 100 % fold/crunch


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Most AMD systems won't read power consumption actively in HWMonitor. In fact, The only CPU I have seen an active reading on is my 2600K. The rest seem to receive an "educated guess" depending on the multiplier and voltage at that instant.
> 
> This tool is awesome: http://extreme.outervision.com/tools.jsp#cpuoc
> 
> It says your 3.9GHz 965BE C3 at 1.45v is using 165w.



Yep as justin said, its best to use a inline power meter to judge the systems wattage usage.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 16, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Most AMD systems won't read power consumption actively in HWMonitor. In fact, The only CPU I have seen an active reading on is my 2600K. The rest seem to receive an "educated guess" depending on the multiplier and voltage at that instant.
> 
> This tool is awesome: http://extreme.outervision.com/tools.jsp#cpuoc
> 
> It says your 3.9GHz 965BE C3 at 1.45v is using 165w.



That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Most AMD systems won't read power consumption actively in HWMonitor. In fact, The only CPU I have seen an active reading on is my 2600K. The rest seem to receive an "educated guess" depending on the multiplier and voltage at that instant.
> 
> This tool is awesome: http://extreme.outervision.com/tools.jsp#cpuoc
> 
> It says your 3.9GHz 965BE C3 at 1.45v is using 165w.



Great tool! 

If I go by the voltage this board sets in auto (3.4@ 1.47v) vs my current voltage (3.9@ 1.43v) then the calculator says it's at 136w. This chip is running the same temps at both settings 

* I'm going to have to throw one of those Kill a Watt meters in the cart next time I pick something up @NewEgg


----------



## popswala (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Any way you can downclock it a bit?  4GHz+ is already an awful lot for a Lynnfield chip, particularly when it isn't under water.  I know you might lose some points, but if you can take it down to ~3.8Ghz I'd say it should run a good bit cooler and be more stable (3.8GHz seems to be the sweet spot for the i7-8x0s).  Alternatively, can you move it to the room with the monitor and watch it for a bit?
> 
> I'd say much above 80c is too hot.  I'm entirely content with 75c for 24/7 daily operation, but much above that and I start to get uncomfortable.  If you're getting up to, say, 85c, that's the point where I'd feel a need to do something to bring things down



I don't like being 70c+ my self. I'll have a screen out there in the living rm soon (hopefully) and can monitor them esp that 720 thats still bsod'ing. I decided to turn the ac back on since the living rm was warm itself and the pc is just recirculating that hot air so its not gonna get any cooler. Its cooling off some now and still running. I doubt5 wc'ing will get me much cooler maybe a few deg's. We'll see.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 16, 2012)

It's cool enough outside now I have had my a/c off for a couple days and temps seem good. Fall is here.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great tool!
> 
> If I go by the voltage this board sets in auto (3.4@ 1.47v) vs my current voltage (3.9@ 1.43v) then the calculator says it's at 136w. This chip is running the same temps at both settings
> 
> * I'm going to have to throw one of those Kill a Watt meters in the cart next time I pick something up @NewEgg


EOV is estimating 121w for the i7...not bad really.  It says the Lynnfield i7 is drawing about the same wattage...Intel really struck a gold mine with SB.


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's cool enough outside now I have had my a/c off for a couple days and temps seem good. Fall is here.



It's amazing.  We can't actually even turn off the AC here, but I do have the window open and it's considerably cooler.  I can't wait for winter


----------



## popswala (Sep 16, 2012)

I had my ac off with the windows open when it was raining and it felt amazing in here but the living rm was still a lil toasty lol. If I had some extra fans to put in living rm window that woulda helped alot. So windows closed and ac back on lol.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 16, 2012)

The tool shows 46W for my little bittle A6. 

And really could be nice to get a thing to measure the power draw. :S


----------



## popswala (Sep 16, 2012)

This is what I got so far. Its running behind since it kept shutting down. I just got done doing some sys/utility updates and got her going again. Also remember the temps are on air under a Tt Frio OCK with wcg running 100% I'm hoping water will let me stabalize a lil better so it won't need ac running constant cause that is getting really expensive.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you sure Turbo is even worth running? You could disable it and do 173*22 for 3.8GHz. My 870 crashed again on Friday and I can't reach it until Tuesday, but I'm confident I will have it running stable at either 1.337v core/1.275v VTT or 1.325v core/1.3v VTT once I find out which voltage was responsible. Had it running fine at 1.337v core/1.3v VTT @ 3.8GHz but like a dumbass I decided to lower it a notch before the 3 days I can't touch it and it crashed. I think I'll just leave the damn thing at 1.337v/1.3v so I can stop bleeding points and wasting a nice machine.


----------



## popswala (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't spent alot of time figuring out how to oc this one. I could try that one day when I get a monitor out there or i get the itch to just move the whole pc to the other rm. I thought about trying to oc genie on it and seeing what that gives me. Not sure if how it works tho. Does it go as high as it can thats it finds stable or just goes a pre-destined bump up but you still need to tweak to get higher? dunno lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Are you sure Turbo is even worth running? You could disable it and do 173*22 for 3.8GHz. My 870 crashed again on Friday and I can't reach it until Tuesday, but I'm confident I will have it running stable at either 1.337v core/1.275v VTT or 1.325v core/1.3v VTT once I find out which voltage was responsible. Had it running fine at 1.337v core/1.3v VTT @ 3.8GHz but like a dumbass I decided to lower it a notch before the 3 days I can't touch it and it crashed. I think I'll just leave the damn thing at 1.337v/1.3v so I can stop bleeding points and wasting a nice machine.



You're really having the worst luck with that rig 
I would argue thought that it wasn't the best time go go messing with the CPU settings


----------



## theonedub (Sep 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Is that the only kind of case that will work or will any slim case do the job?



If you see something online, on Craigslist, or if you own something that is close to that look send me info (including pics if you have them) via PM. 

I would like any OEM Slim mATX case made within the past 2-3 years. The HP Slimline, the Dell Insipron (sp) Slim cases, etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

I've just purchased an EVGA X58 board and 2GB of RAM to run in it.  I'm going to pick up an i7-920 as soon as I hear back from the seller about his PayPal address 
I'll pick up a Xigmatek Gaia later on and I'm hoping for ~3.5-4GHz or so, depending on temperatures


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've just purchased an EVGA X58 board and 2GB of RAM to run in it.  I'm going to pick up an i7-920 as soon as I hear back from the seller about his PayPal address
> I'll pick up a Xigmatek Gaia later on and I'm hoping for ~3.5-4GHz or so, depending on temperatures



It's easier to put the Gaia on a socket 1366 board:
* practice putting on the fans...it gets easier. 
Tips:
  - mount fan(s) after mounting cooler
  - pickup a set of needle nose pliers and a butter knife
  - rubber mounts- put one side on the cooler, one side on the fan
  - lineup and set the fan side mounts first and press in with the backside of the butter knife 
  - lineup cooler side mounts and pull thru fan hole with the pliers


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's easier to put the Gaia on a socket 1366 board:
> * practice putting on the fans...it gets easier.
> Tips:
> - mount fan(s) after mounting cooler
> ...



Putting the fans on isn't actually too bad.  I've gone through the exact same process with the HDT-S1283 that I had on my old C2Q.  I can do that no problem.  And this system isn't going to be in a case, so it should be even easier to get things set up.  We'll see


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope to reboot the i7-870 tomorrow afternoon. I'm just going to say screw it and set it for 1.35v core/1.3v VTT and not mess around with this BSOD BS anymore.

My Opteron 170 also vanished sometime this afternoon so I'll see what's up with that. Hopefully nothing serious happened as the OCZ Platinum Edition DDR (that I will miss dearly) is going to TRWOV for his ultimate socket 478 rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hope to reboot the i7-870 tomorrow afternoon. I'm just going to say screw it and set it for 1.35v core/1.3v VTT and not mess around with this BSOD BS anymore.
> 
> My Opteron 170 also vanished sometime this afternoon so I'll see what's up with that. Hopefully nothing serious happened as the OCZ Platinum Edition DDR (that I will miss dearly) is going to TRWOV for his ultimate socket 478 rig.



Good luck with the i7!
I assume you keep lowering vCore to try and bring temps down a bit?

Might you want to keep the more unstable rigs at home so they're easier to fix?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I like to run the lowest amount of voltage needed (with a little headroom) for my overclocks. For some reason I keep convincing myself that the 870 can do 3.8 on lower voltage but I suppose I keep forgetting that it's a 45nm chip and the 1156 chips don't seem to have the headroom that the 1366 chips have. At least it isn't a Phenom II that needs 1.45-1.5v for a 3.8-4GHz clock.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

Justin, The P55 and X58 chipsets were the first to introduce turbo and combined with that and speed step, it just was not very well for OCing. The best thing is to turn ALL power saving features off leave turbo on if you are using a turbo multi like on the I7 920 I use x21 which is a turbo multi.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I've just found an i7, so I will hopefully have the board/CPU/RAM by the end of next week.  Then I'd just need to get another PSU from home, so I could have everything running within about three weeks or so 

EDIT:  Money is sent for an i7-920.  For $170 total, I have 2GB of RAM, an i7-920, and an EVGA X58 SLI motherboard on the way.  I think I may want to get some more RAM, as 2GB doesn't seem like all that much for Windows 7 + 8 BOINC tasks.


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm going to carry over my discussion from the pie thread to over here.

Since the rig (x3 720) went down again yesterday. I decided to just move it to the other room for when I get a screen I can just leave it set up and figure out whats wrong with it. I just turned it on after it was running for a il while with fans at ful speed and the mouse/kb wasn't connected and I couldn't shut it down via power pins. I happen to look around the massive havik 140 and forgot the cpu power plug lol. Plugged it in and figured what the heck. I'll try turning it on again. Behold, the wlan connected. I guess it was having issues connecting from where it was. I had it under my tv stand by the door on the floor. Don't worry, it was on a box lol.

So I'm gonna watch it closely time to time and see if it drops or restarts again. Fingers crossed. When I get the monitor, I'll run stability tests out the wazzoo and see if I can find any issues and post my findings here.

Just figured I'd give you guys an update. I know alot of you who have been following this knows I've been having my hand full of issues with it lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've just purchased an EVGA X58 board and 2GB of RAM to run in it.  I'm going to pick up an i7-920 as soon as I hear back from the seller about his PayPal address
> I'll pick up a Xigmatek Gaia later on and I'm hoping for ~3.5-4GHz or so, depending on temperatures



the 3x sli?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> the 3x sli?



Yeah, why do you ask?

GL with that Pops!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, why do you ask?
> 
> GL with that Pops!



my foirst i7 was a water cooled 3x sli with a 920, pay attention to VTT and watch VRM heat.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> my foirst i7 was a water cooled 3x sli with a 920, pay attention to VTT and watch VRM heat.



I'll keep that in mind, thank you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm going to carry over my discussion from the pie thread to over here.
> 
> Since the rig (x3 720) went down again yesterday. I decided to just move it to the other room for when I get a screen I can just leave it set up and figure out whats wrong with it. I just turned it on after it was running for a il while with fans at ful speed and the mouse/kb wasn't connected and I couldn't shut it down via power pins. I happen to look around the massive havik 140 and forgot the cpu power plug lol. Plugged it in and figured what the heck. I'll try turning it on again. Behold, the wlan connected. I guess it was having issues connecting from where it was. I had it under my tv stand by the door on the floor. Don't worry, it was on a box lol.
> 
> ...



Good luck man, keep us posted.


----------



## newlife (Sep 20, 2012)

just letting everyone know i wont be able to crunch for the next week due to no internet


----------



## Daimus (Sep 20, 2012)

newlife said:


> just letting everyone know i wont be able to crunch for the next week due to no internet



You can set  download buffer for 7 days. Once you get connected, just upload results.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You can set  download buffer for 7 days. Once you get connected, just upload results.



Daimus makes a very good suggestion here 

In general, I'd suggest that you keep a buffer of at least 2-3 days.  That way, if something happens with your internet connection of the WCG website, you can keep crunching while it's solved


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

well just poured my first cup of coffee and im about to BSEL mod the E2140 I have pushing my WCG settings. I make about 879 24hour avg and it runs at 1.6ghz (dual core)

with 800mhz FSB BSEL to 1066 should get me

2.1ghz and if i can get the board to support it ill try pushing 1333 fsb which will get me

2664mhz

ill BSEL volt mod if needed.

silly gateway mobo


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 20, 2012)

Keep us posted on the results man.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> well just poured my first cup of coffee and im about to BSEL mod the E2140 I have pushing my WCG settings. I make about 879 24hour avg and it runs at 1.6ghz (dual core)
> 
> with 800mhz FSB BSEL to 1066 should get me
> 
> ...



What board is this?  If it's a P35 or newer, I could send you a faster chip for it.  I have a Pentium DC E5x00 at home and I think even a C2D E8300


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well turns out its a 2180 so multi of 10

So 10*266 (1066 fsb) would net me a clock of 2660mhz

10*333 (1333 fsb) would bring me too 3330mhz.


As for the board I'll probably bios mod it later by quick glance it's an OEM ecs board


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bare with me I'm on my phone and using the PC in question to upload (my PW is like 14 hashed characters I don't know it)







At stock volts.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

But is it stable like this?  If so, a 33% OC on stock voltage is pretty sweet!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

Running fine so far WCG auto starts reports have this CPU at 3ghz no problem if it isn't ill BSEL vmod


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Daimus makes a very good suggestion here
> 
> In general, I'd suggest that you keep a buffer of at least 2-3 days.  That way, if something happens with your internet connection of the WCG website, you can keep crunching while it's solved



I agree


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm pumped but what if....,what I go.....higher?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> I'm pumped but what if....,what I go.....higher?



I see 4ghz in your future


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Running fine so far WCG auto starts reports have this CPU at 3ghz no problem if it isn't ill BSEL vmod





Solaris17 said:


> I'm pumped but what if....,what I go.....higher?



I'd suggest that you give it at least an hour of two of Linpack to verify that it's stable so it doesn't throw errors during WCG.  Your choice though


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

No boot strap at 1333 board won't do it


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> No boot strap at 1333 board won't do it



Well presumably you can still go back to 266MHz, right?  That's still a nice improvement


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just to recap

E2180 dual core default clock 2Ghz

Boot strap to 1066FSB






brings me to a total overclock of 2.6ghz on stock voltage






ill see your picture and raise you a validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517346

Load 46/48c (real temp)

For the love of WCG

you can call me bootstrap Solaris17


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

just figured id update been running non stop no interupption for sevel hours now at 100% usage and shes stable as can be!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Sweet job!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 21, 2012)

My i7-870 *finally* appears to be stable at 3.8GHz (173*22, 1.325v vcore /w LLC and 1.3v VTT). I'm also messing with my FX-8150 rig but 4.4GHz doesn't look feasible as it requires 1.35v and it's basically like lighting my chip on fire with 65c core temps and 82c CPUTIN. Right now I have it at 4.2GHz 1.3v and it's at 53c cores/72c CPUTIN and *seems* to be stable. For a while I had it running at 4GHz 1.25v which seems quite decent, but I wanted more than a 400MHz OC out of this $200 chip. 

I also unfortunately have stopped crunching on my good laptop (Toshiba A665D-S6091 with PII X4 @ 2.1GHz) as I'm tired of using a 7 year old laptop for school that I can barely do anything on when I have to wait nearly 6 hours between classes on Mondays. Don't really want to keep it out of my backpack at every possible moment either to crunch as the time it takes to set it up everywhere adds up and it's hard on the power connector and stuff. With my other rigs running nominally and not going down or crashing, it shouldn't be too much of an issue losing 1000-1500 PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2012)

Ordered a cheap slim mATX case off Amazon, should have the G530 up and running WCG on Saturday (might even run Win8 on it). Will post pics of the finished build.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Ordered a cheap slim mATX case off Amazon, should have the G530 up and running WCG on Saturday (might even run Win8 on it). Will post pics of the finished build.



Awesome, it will be great to have it 
Was it not running right now?


My Xigmatek Gaia for the upcoming i7 build arrived today, and the motherboard/RAM is getting shipped out tomorrow.  Should have a test run near the end of next week


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2012)

It hasn't been on, too much of a hazard leaving it running on top of the box on my desk- I think its been bumped, hit, or otherwise moved at least 2 dozen times. Nixed the idea before I actually damaged the setup. 

I'm supposed to get an FX-6100 tomorrow, but I took a trip to Tahoe last weekend and got a little carried away at the casino so I am not sure if I want to take on that project immediately


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> It hasn't been on, too much of a hazard leaving it running on top of the box on my desk- I think its been bumped, hit, or otherwise moved at least 2 dozen times. Nixed the idea before I actually damaged the setup.
> 
> I'm supposed to get an FX-6100 tomorrow, but I took a trip to Tahoe last weekend and got a little carried away at the casino so I am not sure if I want to take on that project immediately



Understandable.  I'm planning on running the i7 caseless, but I have a shelf in the desk I can put it on away from damage.  Or even on the far end of the desk would be OK--no children or pets or other people to mess with it 

Good luck with that FX build!  Where are you getting the CPU?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

i think it helped a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd say 

Once that setup levels off, I'd say it should be pulling 1k PPD easy (I get ~1.2k from a C2D @ 2.8GHz and ~.9k PPD from a PentDC @ 2GHz).  A very welcome addition


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

well this is annoying. the pc went down again the other day and now boinc won't even open. Even tho the pc restarts, Boinc usually starts back up and just has a bunch of completed wu's waiting to upload but all this time it wasn't even running. That just ticks me off. Why let a pc run wasting power and not even doing a thing ? So i'm completely uninstalling it and removing all data and going to put a fresh install. Hopefully that'll fix it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> well this is annoying. the pc went down again the other day and now boinc won't even open. Even tho the pc restarts, Boinc usually starts back up and just has a bunch of completed wu's waiting to upload but all this time it wasn't even running. That just ticks me off. Why let a pc run wasting power and not even doing a thing ? So i'm completely uninstalling it and removing all data and going to put a fresh install. Hopefully that'll fix it.



Good luck, hopefully that will fix it!


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

nope. didn't do a darn thing. it won't open period. the pc is running slow and keeps freezing up as I do anything. So I think the rig is just done for.

* i got it open now. I'll be monitoring it so I catch any errors. sucks I can't be on my main rig cause I only have one screen for the time being.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> nope. didn't do a darn thing. it won't open period. the pc is running slow and keeps freezing up as I do anything. So I think the rig is just done for.
> 
> * i got it open now. I'll be monitoring it so I catch any errors. sucks I can't be on my main rig cause I only have one screen for the time being.



everything is freezing?

temps good?

more importantly check HDD health.

especially if things are freezing and it takes an abnormally long time to boot.

might not hurt to do a chkdsk and if vista/7 SFC /scannow

when i got my I7 running for the first time in a year It was having a hard time booting and stuff was crashing left and right i spent awhile thinking it was the board and bios tinking with voltages etc for hours. turns out my primary HDD had bad secots everyware, changed it out and it was still happening checked again and one of my secondary drives was toast. removed both and I was gold.


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

Temps aren't an issue. Its under a havik 140, no case. I'll check hdd now. I would guess thats what it is. the hdd came out my laptop which I haven't used for a long time.

any good apps I can try out? just ran chkdsk and no errors. when done it just closed real quick so I couldn't read everything.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> Temps aren't an issue. Its under a havik 140, no case. I'll check hdd now. I would guess thats what it is. the hdd came out my laptop which I haven't used for a long time.
> 
> any good apps I can try out? just ran chkdsk and no errors. when done it just closed real quick so I couldn't read everything.



TheUltimateBootCD has a variety of HDD scans that we use to test all incoming disks at the place I work


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> Temps aren't an issue. Its under a havik 140, no case. I'll check hdd now. I would guess thats what it is. the hdd came out my laptop which I haven't used for a long time.
> 
> any good apps I can try out? just ran chkdsk and no errors. when done it just closed real quick so I couldn't read everything.



crystaldiskinfo


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

here's my hdd. I do hear clicks seldomly but not really loud like another hdd i hdd that i tore apart lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

shits toast dude.


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

I wonder if that would explain the constant/random bsod's/restarts. what do you think? I never had a hdd go bad on me yet. so no exp there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have that 1TB in my FS thread that I can make a good discount on for crunchers.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

it could the issue here is the incorrectable count. my 2TB has some bad sectors that it fixed. the problem is 100 may not sound like alot on a 500GB drive but depending on location they can be if they are near the center were data is written to the most then the more chance their is of bad data. and yes it can cause random BSODs especially if its a system file.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

That wouldn't surprise me at all.  When I first built my 2700k system, it would just hang randomly and sometimes not boot or BSOD.  I replaced the HDD and all is now good.


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 21, 2012)

@pop I missed a lot soo can you start from the top.   System spec's, mother board, ram,   overclock ?  Programs running in back ground?


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have that 1TB in my FS thread that I can make a good discount on for crunchers.



I would as thats a nice size hdd but being in my situation I don't have anything extra at the moment. I can barely swing a lil here and there. I can still do our current agreement though but I'm limited to one thing at a time for the moment.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

is it sata?

if i can find a few $$ i have an 80GB fujitsu i yanked out of a laptop its 5400 and sata but i use its siser in my laptop and they work fine. its not big but if its just a fold machine it will take windows and BOINC


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> @pop I missed a lot soo can you start from the top.   System spec's, mother board, ram,   overclock ?  Programs running in back ground?



lol, no prob man. anything for you 

cpu: amd x3 720
board: gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P
gpu: his iceq x 6950
ram: g skill ripjaws ddr3 2x2gb 1600
hdd: segate 500GB 2.5 (sata 7200.4)
cpu cooler: havik 140
no case

only apps running is boinc and F@H with the exception of avira, catalyst, wlan utility monitor.

* I was planning in the future to swap any old drives out with ones I have currently as I know they are a tad newer and still work so I can get away from the older drives thats in these rigs. I was going to swap my 250g out of my main rig to this one and replace it with a 1-2tb so I have more space for some games as the 250 is currently my os drive and haven't got around to learning how to migrate os from one drive to another yet.


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

out of those 2 yellow errors on my hdd. which is the more problematic? why?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> it could the issue here is the incorrectable count. my 2TB has some bad sectors that it fixed. the problem is 100 may not sound like alot on a 500GB drive but depending on location they can be if they are near the center were data is written to the most then the more chance their is of bad data. and yes it can cause random BSODs especially if its a system file.





popswala said:


> out of those 2 yellow errors on my hdd. which is the more problematic? why?



^


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 21, 2012)

@ pops.  Thanks for the info, but it looks like it is the drive.


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> @ pops.  Thanks for the info, but it looks like it is the drive.



I was hoping it wasn't. guess this rig will just run when it can for now til thats replaced. 



Solaris17 said:


> it could the issue here is the incorrectable count. my 2TB has some bad sectors that it fixed. the problem is 100 may not sound like alot on a 500GB drive but depending on location they can be if they are near the center were data is written to the most then the more chance their is of bad data. and yes it can cause random BSODs especially if its a system file.




so a hdd is made up of sectors that contains data and the sector thats bad on mine may contain data for the system which is causing issues? makes sense.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> I was hoping it wasn't. guess this rig will just run when it can for now til thats replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes and like i said dude i can probably ship you a drive.

tpu has helped me alot in the past week and this is something i can do.


----------



## popswala (Sep 22, 2012)

thank you guys soo much. Its nice to finally know what my issues were on this rig. They have been soo problematic for some time now. soon it will be fixed. All thanks to the wonderful people here at TPU


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 22, 2012)

I spent the day re-arranging many of my rigs and I reformatted 4 of them with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64, for a total of 5 machines I have that run Linux. 4 of my desktops have to stay on Windows 7 x64 because they fold on video cards and no F@H WUs exist for GPUs on Linux. We'll see if it makes any PPD difference since they are older machines.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I spent the day re-arranging many of my rigs and I reformatted 4 of them with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64, for a total of 5 machines I have that run Linux. 4 of my desktops have to stay on Windows 7 x64 because they fold on video cards and no F@H WUs exist for GPUs on Linux. We'll see if it makes any PPD difference since they are older machines.



i actually went from 7 HP to 12.04lts on my laptop i like having linux on my laptop again. i want to put suse on it but my thumb drive didnt play nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i actually went from 7 HP to 12.04lts on my laptop i like having linux on my laptop again. i want to put suse on it but my thumb drive didnt play nice.



I ran Ubuntu on my PentDC for a while, but I ended up going back to Windows 7 so I could set up BOINCView across everything.  I do quite like Ubuntu, however, and I'd run it on my laptop if I could play Portal/Portal 2 on it (no space on the HDD for double-booting, it's only 120GB).


EDIT:  Great, my i7-860 has been locked up for the past three hours.  I guess that's what I get for poking at the internals while it's running :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2012)

i got 2x2gb ddr3 1333 up for graps, first come first served


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i got 2x2gb ddr3 1333 up for graps, first come first served



Definitely interested 

How much for it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2012)

nothing, just send me your addy ill get it going monday


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nothing, just send me your addy ill get it going monday


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 22, 2012)

Tithe hard drive will ship today pops just gotta drink this coffee.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nothing, just send me your addy ill get it going monday



You're amazing! 
This will get put to use in the i7-920 setup crunching for the Team


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2012)

Got the mATX case assembled for the most part. The case is nice and compact, but had this board not had another PCIe slot it would've been an mITX and I couldve bought an even smaller case. 

Just need to find a hard drive for it to get it up and running. I originally planned to take the drive out the 2.5" external in the pic, but after taking it out the box I decided its too nice an external drive to harvest like that  

Once the HDD is in I will flip the entire case so that the PSU is on the bottom, add the feet for support, put it behind my monitor and let it run WCG.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 23, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Got the mATX case assembled for the most part. The case is nice and compact, but had this board not had another PCIe slot it would've been an mITX and I couldve bought an even smaller case.
> 
> Just need to find a hard drive for it to get it up and running. I originally planned to take the drive out the 2.5" external in the pic, but after taking it out the box I decided its too nice an external drive to harvest like that
> 
> ...



Nice. You know, all you need is a flash drive, throw Ubuntu on it and you're ready to roll. You don't technically need a hard drive to run WCG. Heck, if you have enough ram I bet you could run WCG off a ubuntu livecd if you can fit BOINC on a tmpfs drive. Just a thought.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2012)

I have very little Ubuntu experience, but an abundance of 4GB flash drives and 16gb MicroSD cards. Do you have any relatively simple to follow directions to get that setup?

EDIT: 
Downloading Ubuntu 12.04 and UNetbootin and going to give it a shot. Would be kind of fun to have a Ubuntu machine running


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 23, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I have very little Ubuntu experience, but an abundance of 4GB flash drives and 16gb MicroSD cards. Do you have any relatively simple to follow directions to get that setup?
> 
> EDIT:
> Downloading Ubuntu 12.04 and UNetbootin and going to give it a shot. Would be kind of fun to have a Ubuntu machine running



Ubuntu has a package for BOINC, it's simple as pie to setup... speaking of pie! 

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Ubuntu


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I have very little Ubuntu experience, but an abundance of 4GB flash drives and 16gb MicroSD cards. Do you have any relatively simple to follow directions to get that setup?
> 
> EDIT:
> Downloading Ubuntu 12.04 and UNetbootin and going to give it a shot. Would be kind of fun to have a Ubuntu machine running



Here ya go: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?218873-How-To-Ubuntu-cruncher!-Install-and-forget

I have BOINC & Ubuntu on a 4GB flash drive and it works pretty well.  You can use the PenDriveLinux app to create a persistent flash drive, then it's just a matter of installing BOINC and setting it to auto-start


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2012)

You can just search boinc in the software center of Ubuntu and install it from there. It is basically the same Boinc client as you use in windows. Setup is the same. I have 3 rigs running Ubuntu and they do quiet well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I have very little Ubuntu experience, but an abundance of 4GB flash drives and 16gb MicroSD cards. Do you have any relatively simple to follow directions to get that setup?
> 
> EDIT:
> Downloading Ubuntu 12.04 and UNetbootin and going to give it a shot. Would be kind of fun to have a Ubuntu machine running



With the guides provided to you you should be okay.  I did it once for a very short time and it was super easy to setup, I just found a HDD shortly after and used it instead.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 23, 2012)

This might be a little off topic, but can someone with a 2600K/2700K run IntelBurnTest using 4GB RAM and tell me what they get with HT on/off? For some reason, unless I'm not thinking right, my 2600K @ 4.5GHz is running nearly 20% worse with HT enabled versus it being disabled. I get 103 GFLOPS with HT on and 125 GFLOPS with it off, and the performance difference is very noticeable in TF2 where I have low CPU and GPU usage and my framerate goes down to the 80s too much. Minecraft also has low CPU/GPU usage and only gets 80-120 FPS as well. I don't know if the games are bugged too, but this discrepancy has been noticed since pretty much a month or two right after I built my rig a year ago. RAM is 4x4GB at 1866 CL10.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> This might be a little off topic, but can someone with a 2600K/2700K run IntelBurnTest using 4GB RAM and tell me what they get with HT on/off? For some reason, unless I'm not thinking right, my 2600K @ 4.5GHz is running nearly 20% worse with HT enabled versus it being disabled. I get 103 GFLOPS with HT on and 125 GFLOPS with it off, and the performance difference is very noticeable in TF2 where I have low CPU and GPU usage and my framerate goes down to the 80s too much. Minecraft also has low CPU/GPU usage and only gets 80-120 FPS as well. I don't know if the games are bugged too, but this discrepancy has been noticed since pretty much a month or two right after I built my rig a year ago. RAM is 4x4GB at 1866 CL10.



the games are probably bugged but it wouldn't hurt to tweak the voltage equivalent to SB QPI if you can. iv seen some weird shit happen when my HT bus wasnt stable.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2012)

Well its up and running. I installed via the terminal because the Application Center was not working correctly. Also had to install some temp monitoring software. Everything looks to be doing well although I wish I didn't set the Persistence file size to 1GB on the final USB Install instead of 4GB. Seems like a little waste to only have Ubuntu and a 1GB storage file on a 32GB MicroSD card 

Thanks for all the links, etc


----------



## Daimus (Sep 23, 2012)

Fellows, 3 of my cunchers have errors for almost 12 hours. I'm going to a country house to find out what happened.
My results will be lower today than usual. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Fellows, 3 of my cunchers have errors for almost 12 hours. I'm going to a country house to find out what happened.
> My results will be lower today than usual. Just wanted to let you know.



I hope it's something easily corrected. 

I had to stop running a few projects on one of my new rigs due to errors. It seems to be fine now with the projects it's running atm.

@theonedub- that's pretty neat. Now make bunch of them and drop them into the rear usb ports of all of your friends pc's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't had any errors on any projects, but I have gained a few pages of pendings over the last couple days.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> This might be a little off topic, but can someone with a 2600K/2700K run IntelBurnTest using 4GB RAM and tell me what they get with HT on/off? For some reason, unless I'm not thinking right, my 2600K @ 4.5GHz is running nearly 20% worse with HT enabled versus it being disabled. I get 103 GFLOPS with HT on and 125 GFLOPS with it off, and the performance difference is very noticeable in TF2 where I have low CPU and GPU usage and my framerate goes down to the 80s too much. Minecraft also has low CPU/GPU usage and only gets 80-120 FPS as well. I don't know if the games are bugged too, but this discrepancy has been noticed since pretty much a month or two right after I built my rig a year ago. RAM is 4x4GB at 1866 CL10.


I can do that later today if you'd like.  I have my 2700k at 4.3GHz, so it should be close.  I'll also get to see if it's IBT stable--never tested that.


theonedub said:


> Well its up and running. I installed via the terminal because the Application Center was not working correctly. Also had to install some temp monitoring software. Everything looks to be doing well although I wish I didn't set the Persistence file size to 1GB on the final USB Install instead of 4GB. Seems like a little waste to only have Ubuntu and a 1GB storage file on a 32GB MicroSD card
> 
> Thanks for all the links, etc
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/WCG_Ubuntu699.png


Sweet! 
That's a cute little rig--and by the looks of it, no slouch either 


Daimus said:


> Fellows, 3 of my cunchers have errors for almost 12 hours. I'm going to a country house to find out what happened.
> My results will be lower today than usual. Just wanted to let you know.


Interesting.  I've had one error in the last week, but on my i7-3612QM, which I know for a fact to be completely stable (it's not OCed or anything)


----------



## Daimus (Sep 23, 2012)

I found the problem. The area government has cut electricity to the area. 
But I have an EMERGENCY gasoline generator. It turns on automatically when the government leaves the area without power.
It's 2,2 KW. The house still has the large freezer and the water pump. When the pump is started - the crunchers are  off and than gives errors.
I bought a generator 4,8 kW, everything seems stable.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I found the problem. The area government has cut electricity to the area.
> But I have an EMERGENCY gasoline generator. It turns on automatically when the government leaves the area without power.
> It's 2,2 KW. The house still has the large freezer and the water pump. When the pump is started - the crunchers are  off and than gives errors.
> I bought a generator 4,8 kW, everything seems stable.



Aha!

Why is the government randomly cutting power?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2012)

I've had a few pages of pending as well lately, more than I usually see.


----------



## Daimus (Sep 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Aha!
> 
> Why is the government randomly cutting power?



It's very simple - the government of area is stealing money for electricity, at the end of the year the government of area can not pay. Taxes already collected, money is no more.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Daimus said:


> It's very simple - the government of area is stealing money for electricity, at the end of the year the government of area can not pay. Taxes already collected, money is no more.



Wow, that level of corruption is completely unfamiliar to me.  I'm sorry that you have to deal with that.  At least you have the generator.

Do you have to keep paying the electricity bill if it isn't being supplied?


----------



## Daimus (Sep 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that level of corruption is completely unfamiliar to me.  I'm sorry that you have to deal with that.  At least you have the generator.
> 
> Do you have to keep paying the electricity bill if it isn't being supplied?



No, I'm paying for the electricity that I consumed. 
Electricity is cheap. But I'm not sure that it will always be like that.
My liter of gasoline costs $1.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Points are going to be down a bit today, the i7-3612QM was offline for a few hours, as was the 2700k (replacing the PSU in it).  Should be back up tomorrow 

EDIT:  I'm starting to accumulate the parts I need for the new i7, waiting I have a Xigmatek Gaia, an Antec Earthwatts 650w, a 250GB HDD (I believe it works), two spare fans, and a Radeon X1300 (hot stuff, I tell ya!)


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I'm calling my latest rig, Norton2(WCG #4) in my sig, stable and have pulled it off of my home network and am prepping it for the remote site. It will join the FX-6100 rig so it won't be lonely 

It's filled with 7 days of work and it will be reported 2-4 times a week.

Thanks to *theonedub* for sending the 135mm Azza fan that I wasn't sure I could use 
It just happened to fit pefectly near the side panel and dropped the NB and VRM temps by more than 5C


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Well I'm calling my latest rig, Norton2(WCG #4) in my sig, stable and have pulled it off of my home network and am prepping it for the remote site. It will join the FX-6100 rig so it won't be lonely
> 
> It's filled with 7 days of work and it will be reported 2-4 times a week.
> 
> ...



Awesome, I'm glad to hear that it's working well 

Now get that replacement rig built and crunching


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, I'm glad to hear that it's working well
> 
> Now get that replacement rig built and crunching



Working on it.... a few more pieces and it will be ready to build


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Working on it.... a few more pieces and it will be ready to build



My X58 board and 2GB of RAM should be here tomorrow, but I probably won't have the CPU until Thursday or Friday


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

EVGA X58 3X SLI & 2GB Corsair RAM just arrived


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2012)

DSL is down at the office all day today, so hopefully some of my rigs still have work to do although I realized I never changed the buffer on the ones I moved to Linux last week. As far as F@H goes, I'm screwed as there is no buffer for that to my knowledge.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

Justins combo is out in USPS hands  let me know once it arrives


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Justins combo is out in USPS hands  let me know once it arrives



Will do man, still need to leave you heat on our last transaction. I have been busy/procrastinating doing that.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> DSL is down at the office all day today, so hopefully some of my rigs still have work to do although I realized I never changed the buffer on the ones I moved to Linux last week. As far as F@H goes, I'm screwed as there is no buffer for that to my knowledge.



No buffer for FAH is one of my biggest gripes with it.  If you have a default buffer set on the WCG website, the new Linux rigs will adopt that.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll check that out. I've played with the profiles a bit but never really made use of them, but it sounds like a good idea since I can set most of my machines to maximum usage.


----------



## popswala (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it me or is tpu down? the pages aren't loading and when they do(takes for ever) things are missing all over the pages. also it seems tpu isn't updating at all. the last posts have been the same for the past several hours since the last time i was able to be on. Just wondering if anyone else is getting this. I've tried 3 browsers and on my phone and nothing works.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 25, 2012)

TPUCDN, which hosts the images, appears to be down. Maybe it is being moved to a new server, or it's being attacked.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 25, 2012)

TPU's server is having issues I think. They changed hosts recently and it's not a DNS issues as far as I see. I think something is wrong with the server or there's a DDoS attack going on.


----------



## popswala (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I figured something was up. I know nothing bout servers. Wish I did. I read they did move the server to Chicago. I don't think that was a good location with all that crappy weather they get esp with winter around the corner lol. We'll see how well that works out.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 25, 2012)

It's funny you mention that. Our head office is in Niles, IL and our ISP is XO communications in Chicago and all our websites were having issues all weekend. Not only that, we lost all longdistance communications as well. I was able to ping our sites but they would load the same as TPU is loading right now. Might be a routing issue. It was a problem with our ISP.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Tithe hard drive will ship today pops just gotta drink this coffee.



03110820000135974527


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2012)

Site seems faster now than it was before we had the problem


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 25, 2012)

Some good news all.

I am going to move back into the apartment complex where I used to live in a few months. Hopefully January or February the latest. Electricity included!!!  (oh it's got a dishwasher too!)


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 25, 2012)

...
It wants to crunch! Almost there.  A good 'ol Phenom II 940. The finest AM2+ has to offer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> ...
> It wants to crunch! Almost there.  A good 'ol Phenom II 940. The finest AM2+ has to offer.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48537&stc=1&d=1348574830



Nice! Mine just went off to Justin! The board he is getting was my favorite AM2+ board out there and also it was my first AMD board I ever owned. (Not that board physically but the same model.)


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice! Mine just went off to Justin! The board he is getting was my favorite AM2+ board out there and also it was my first AMD board I ever owned. (Not that board physically but the same model.)



It worked great as my main machine for 3 years. Then I upgraded to SB-E but didn't quite have all the components I needed to bring this back to life. There are a couple things in boxes I have to find. I have a Thermaltake Frio that I want to throw back on it if I can find the back plate and screws. I know that they're in a bag together, but I don't recall where I put it.  I do still have the stock cooler if I absolutely must, but I would rather not. I just need to grab a case for it now and I'm going to be doing that very soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Some good news all.
> 
> I am going to move back into the apartment complex where I used to live in a few months. Hopefully January or February the latest. Electricity included!!!  (oh it's got a dishwasher too!)


That's great!  I wish you the best! 


Aquinus said:


> ...
> It wants to crunch! Almost there.  A good 'ol Phenom II 940. The finest AM2+ has to offer.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48537&stc=1&d=1348574830


Lookin' good!
I would get that mobo off the carpet though 


Aquinus said:


> It worked great as my main machine for 3 years. Then I upgraded to SB-E but didn't quite have all the components I needed to bring this back to life. There are a couple things in boxes I have to find. I have a Thermaltake Frio that I want to throw back on it if I can find the back plate and screws. I know that they're in a bag together, but I don't recall where I put it.  I do still have the stock cooler if I absolutely must, but I would rather not. I just need to grab a case for it now and I'm going to be doing that very soon.



Who needs a case? 
Any plans for OCing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2012)

Well thanks to Brandon I have some RAM on the way.  That should definitely do it for my i7-950.  Hopefully then it would start pumping out the #'s it should.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well thanks to Brandon I have some RAM on the way.  That should definitely do it for my i7-950.  Hopefully then it would start pumping out the #'s it should.



Let us know how it does!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well thanks to Brandon I have some RAM on the way.  That should definitely do it for my i7-950.  Hopefully then it would start pumping out the #'s it should.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Lookin' good!
> I would get that mobo off the carpet though



I'm not worried about it. Most hardware can handle a little zap. It's not like I'm rubbing it across the carpet or wearing socks either. 



[Ion] said:


> Who needs a case?
> Any plans for OCing?


I have a 7 month old daughter, I don't like the idea of a computer sitting wide open while running. I used to be able to push it up to 3.8ghz, but last time I used it I was running a stable 3.6ghz off of it. The NB will run at 2.5ghz last I ran it and I can squeeze about DDR2-880 @ 4-5-4-14 last time I tried iirc. I'll be tweaking it a little bit but I don't plan on running it too much faster than 3.5ghz and the memory will go where ever my base clock ends up taking me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I'm not worried about it. Most hardware can handle a little zap. It's not like I'm rubbing it across the carpet or wearing socks either.
> 
> 
> I have a 7 month old daughter, I don't like the idea of a computer sitting wide open while running. I used to be able to push it up to 3.8ghz, but last time I used it I was running a stable 3.6ghz off of it. The NB will run at 2.5ghz last I ran it and I can squeeze about DDR2-880 @ 4-5-4-14 last time I tried iirc. I'll be tweaking it a little bit but I don't plan on running it too much faster than 3.5ghz and the memory will go where ever my base clock ends up taking me.



Those chips clock decent for being 140W. The first 940BE I owned would do 3.9 stable at 1.52V under water but this chip I sent justin I never OCed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2012)

if anyone has a quad or tri core AM2 chip id be interested. i think its about time to let this 5200+ fold on its own but the GF still wants a gaming Pc and shes starting to complain about frames i might like a board to. I see a cap replacement in this ones future i already did 2 of the power regulation caps for the CPU but others are starting to look a little domed. LMK sometime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Let us know how it does!



Will do


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I'm not worried about it. Most hardware can handle a little zap. It's not like I'm rubbing it across the carpet or wearing socks either.
> 
> 
> I have a 7 month old daughter, I don't like the idea of a computer sitting wide open while running. I used to be able to push it up to 3.8ghz, but last time I used it I was running a stable 3.6ghz off of it. The NB will run at 2.5ghz last I ran it and I can squeeze about DDR2-880 @ 4-5-4-14 last time I tried iirc. I'll be tweaking it a little bit but I don't plan on running it too much faster than 3.5ghz and the memory will go where ever my base clock ends up taking me.


Ahh, I can see that if you have a young child that could be problematic.  The only thing I have to worry about is dust and my roommate, and neither of those present too great of a risk to my HW.
3.5GHz is still a nice boost from 3.0 


brandonwh64 said:


> Those chips clock decent for being 140W. The first 940BE I owned would do 3.9 stable at 1.52V under water but this chip I sent justin I never OCed.


140w for 3GHz?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, I can see that if you have a young child that could be problematic.  The only thing I have to worry about is dust and my roommate, and neither of those present too great of a risk to my HW.
> 3.5GHz is still a nice boost from 3.0
> 
> 140w for 3GHz?



http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/A... Edition - HDZ940XCJ4DGI (HDZ940XCGIBOX).html

Thermal Design Power  ? 	
125 Watt (Socket AM2+/Socket AM3)
139.6 Watt (Socket AM2)

Shows 140W is for AM2 boards but what AM2 boards support a AM2+ chip?? Kinda confusing. It shows 125W on AM2+/MA


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Shows 140W is for AM2 boards but what AM2 boards support a AM2  chip?? Kinda confusing. It shows 125W on AM2 /MA



The 940 is a 125-watt TDP chip. There are AM2 chips that use 140-watts but the 940 isn't one of them.

CPUWorld also says the memory controller is 533mhz when it supports 1066. Doh!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 25, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> if anyone has a quad or tri core AM2 chip id be interested. i think its about time to let this 5200+ fold on its own but the GF still wants a gaming Pc and shes starting to complain about frames i might like a board to. I see a cap replacement in this ones future i already did 2 of the power regulation caps for the CPU but others are starting to look a little domed. LMK sometime.



What board do you have Solaris?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What board do you have Solaris?



i have this one

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2442


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 25, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i have this one
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2442


From what I see that board only supports x2 chips buddy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> From what I see that board only supports x2 chips buddy.



wow i feel stupid now thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> wow i feel stupid now thanks



On the upside, an 880G board will support everything up through a FX-8 and can be had for ~$50 

My i7-920 is on the way and, according to FedEX, should be here tomorrow


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It supports AM3 and 6 cores?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2310



i thought so too, but what i didnt see is the sentence that said N/A=not supported.

why they even list it is beyond me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i thought so too, but what i didnt see is the sentence that said N/A=not supported.
> 
> why they even list it is beyond me.



I deleted my post after I seen the N/A


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I deleted my post after I seen the N/A



i know your quick


----------



## Daimus (Sep 25, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> if anyone has a quad or tri core AM2 chip id be interested.



You need to look for FX-62.
Friend of mine has this and does not want to go on the SB-E.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You need to look for FX-62.
> Friend of mine has this and does not want to go on the SB-E.



oh this system isnt mine. this is an upgrade for my GF im just trying to find super cheap upgrade paths if i could go intel i would. besides her 5200BE is currently at 3.4ghz speed doesnt matter to me and the processor isnt that bad its just time to step her up and let it crunch she is starting to play more demanding games and duals are just starting to reach their limit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 25, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i know your quick



friggin' Ninja skills Brandon haz. 


I have a few gigabyte boards, so I am used to the way they use the crap out of n/a for proc support.


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks to some cooler weather I decided to bump up the FX-8150 in my main rig. It seems happy at 4Ghz so I'll leave it here for a few days and see how well it does 

Specs- 1.3v, 20x multi, CnQ off, everything else in auto


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks to some cooler weather I decided to bump up the FX-8150 in my main rig. It seems happy at 4Ghz so I'll leave it here for a few days and see how well it does
> 
> Specs- 1.3v, 20x multi, CnQ off, everything else in auto



Sounds good, mine does 4.2GHz @ 1.275v in UEFI fine to give you an idea. Any higher than that and it turns into a nuclear reactor temperature-wise.


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sounds good, mine does 4.2GHz @ 1.275v in UEFI fine to give you an idea. Any higher than that and it turns into a nuclear reactor temperature-wise.



Thanks for the input- what are you using to cool your reactor with?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks to some cooler weather I decided to bump up the FX-8150 in my main rig. It seems happy at 4Ghz so I'll leave it here for a few days and see how well it does
> 
> Specs- 1.3v, 20x multi, CnQ off, everything else in auto





Let us know what sort of PPD that does, I'm curious how it will compare to the i7-920 that I'm hoping to run at 3.8.  We'll see if Bulldozer has what it takes to best a 4-year-old architecture


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks for the input- what are you using to cool your reactor with?



Popswala'a Cooler Master V8. Used to have a Hyper 212 EVO on that chip, and I don't think I saw much of a difference. 

BTW, voltage in Windows reads from 1.288-1.312v in CPU-Z.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

I need to try and overclock my 2600K again now that it's stable on the new Windows install.  4.5 Ghz again?  I think so.


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Popswala'a Cooler Master V8. Used to have a Hyper 212 EVO on that chip, and I don't think I saw much of a difference.
> 
> BTW, voltage in Windows reads from 1.288-1.312v in CPU-Z.



Mine is running at 1.296v with a similar variation in voltage as well (voltage is in auto)

Temps are running 43-46C (cores) and 52-54C (die) with a Xig Night Hawk with Push/Pull 1500rpm Scythe KamaFlex fans (same as what it ran stock over the Summer)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need to try and overclock my 2600K again now that it's stable on the new Windows install.  4.5 Ghz again?  I think so.





I have mine running at 4.3GHz because I'm lazy.  It took two steps: increase the Turbo multiplier to 43x for all cores, and increase the voltage to 1.3V.  It couldn't be easier.

Should I push it higher?  Temps are still ~60C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm just too lazy to reboot my computer 

...and yeah you should, 4.5 GHz should come fairly easy.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm just too lazy to reboot my computer
> 
> ...and yeah you should, 4.5 GHz should come fairly easy.



So I figure.  I'm afraid of the famed BSOD 124, particularly since this computer houses ~40% of my WCG & FAH capacity.  I guess if I can get it stable, the extra speed will help in the long run...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So I figure.  I'm afraid of the famed BSOD 124, particularly since this computer houses ~40% of my WCG & FAH capacity.  I guess if I can get it stable, the extra speed will help in the long run...



Mine was super easy to get stable, until my Windows install started to act up.  But even at default 3.8 GHz I was getting BSOD's.  New install has not had a reboot at all!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine was super easy to get stable, until my Windows install started to act up.  But even at default 3.8 GHz I was getting BSOD's.  New install has not had a reboot at all!



Sweet!  I'll push it up to 4.4GHz now and see if that holds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet!  I'll push it up to 4.4GHz now and see if that holds



I think safe temps are up to about 70* so you still have some room.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think safe temps are up to about 70* so you still have some room.



Doing 4.4GHz now, temps are in the low 60s C.  I can always add a 2nd fan for Push/Pull on the Gaia if need-be, I have a few spares.  And I think even 75-80C would be OK, my 3612QM is usually somewhere in that range (sometimes even a bit higher).  Maybe I'll push it higher, but I don't want to burn out my CPU or make the system unstable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Doing 4.4GHz now, temps are in the low 60s C.  I can always add a 2nd fan for Push/Pull on the Gaia if need-be, I have a few spares.  And I think even 75-80C would be OK, my 3612QM is usually somewhere in that range (sometimes even a bit higher).  Maybe I'll push it higher, but I don't want to burn out my CPU or make the system unstable.



I say 4.5 GHz max.

Decided to get going with the overclock again to see how it does.

Gonna go lower the vcore a bit now though


----------



## theonedub (Sep 26, 2012)

This little G530 machine using Ubuntu is no slouch, it pulled down ~1,900 points today according to FreeDC. I think the Ubuntu/Linux PPD advantage is legit, but once I get my HDD I will test it again with a legit install of Ubuntu (vs the Live USB Disc) and a full install of Win7. 

I'm very tempted to run Ubuntu on the i7 while I move it over the the Prodigy just to see what effect it has on PPD on a serious processor.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I say 4.5 GHz max.
> 
> Decided to get going with the overclock again to see how it does.
> 
> ...




I'm running my i7-2700k @ 4.4GHz @ 1.33V...is that high?  Could I get a higher clock from the same voltage?


theonedub said:


> This little G530 machine using Ubuntu is no slouch, it pulled down ~1,900 points today according to FreeDC. I think the Ubuntu/Linux PPD advantage is legit, but once I get my HDD I will test it again with a legit install of Ubuntu (vs the Live USB Disc) and a full install of Win7.
> 
> I'm very tempted to run Ubuntu on the i7 while I move it over the the Prodigy just to see what effect it has on PPD on a serious processor.



That's pretty amazing.  Can you check on the WCG website and see how many hours of runtime it did to get that PPD (that's my favorite way to get the average PPD).  1.9k is a full 50% higher than I'm getting from a 2.8GHz C2D 

I'm really thinking I might have to try Ubuntu on the i7-920...these results are very compelling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

You might be able to get 4.5 GHz or so ION.  Mine wasn't stable at 1.32v.  I think for some reason this PSU is starting to take a crap.  I can't even do 3.9 GHz at higher voltage, but I can do it at default voltage.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You might be able to get 4.5 GHz or so ION.  Mine wasn't stable at 1.32v.  I think for some reason this PSU is starting to take a crap.  I can't even do 3.9 GHz at higher voltage, but I can do it at default voltage.



I'll poke at it over the weekend when I have a bit more time.  Perhaps I can even get 4.6GHz 

You have had that PSU practically forever now 
I assume that there's no warranty now that BFG has collapsed?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea 2600K/2700K's sweet spot is around 4.5Ghz
Mine is running that speed at 1.32V and 0.98 at idle. Temps never touch over low 70's with a room temp of 78F


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2012)

My 3,5 kPPD laptop is dead or at least the SSD is. It will take at least 2 weeks before it is back on operation. In the meantime I will run a new i5-2520M but since it will in Africa and it will be my work tool I'm not so sure it will be 24/7. That leaves room for somebody to get some pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> My 3,5 kPPD laptop is dead or at least the SSD is. It will take at least 2 weeks before it is back on operation. In the meantime I will run a new i5-2520M but since it will in Africa and it will be my work tool I'm not so sure it will be 24/7. That leaves room for somebody to get some pie.



I'm sorry to hear about that :shadedshu
What happens if you pull the SSD and try to boot from a DVD or USB?  Anything other tests that can be done to verify that the laptop itself is OK?

The 2520M isn't bad--it does about 2k PPD or a tad more if running full-time


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that :shadedshu
> What happens if you pull the SSD and try to boot from a DVD or USB?  Anything other tests that can be done to verify that the laptop itself is OK?
> 
> The 2520M isn't bad--it does about 2k PPD or a tad more if running full-time



The SSD is not 100 % dead but I can't repair the Win 7 with my recovery disk (note to my self: never buy a pre-installed OS). I will turn it in tomorrow but since I leave for Zambia on Friday I have to crunch with my 1 day old work PC.

Sure it could do 2k PPD. It runs cool and at 3 GHz in my cold home office.


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

Got my internet access issues worked out at my remote site. I couldn't get the original usb wireless adapter to work with Windows 8 so I luckily had a 2nd one to try and it works great. 

Still need to connect manually every few days at the site but that's a small price to pay vs paying for the power to run them at home 

Considering a 3rd rig here but I'm running out of room here.... will need to reorganize the space to get another one going


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got my internet access issues worked out at my remote site. I couldn't get the original usb wireless adapter to work with Windows 8 so I luckily had a 2nd one to try and it works great.
> 
> Still need to connect manually every few days at the site but that's a small price to pay vs paying for the power to run them at home
> 
> Considering a 3rd rig here but I'm running out of room here.... will need to reorganize the space to get another one going



Glad to hear that it's fixed! 

How much power are you saving at this point through running the rigs remotely?

Any chance a third rig can be relocated elsewhere?


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to hear that it's fixed!
> 
> How much power are you saving at this point through running the rigs remotely?
> 
> Any chance a third rig can be relocated elsewhere?



I think I can get up to 6 rigs running remotely (2 locations, a 3rd site is not quite as secure as I would like yet) I have 3 out at the sites now and planning for #4 for very soon.

If I get them all out remotely then I will only keep 2 at home (main rig plus backup rig) so my power use won't be so bad  

If all goes well, I may just downclock them and leave here for the Summers too


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Considering a 3rd rig here but I'm running out of room here.... will need to reorganize the space to get another one going



I got room and sufficient amps. Power costs is $0.36 per kWh  but I will let you get ALL the points. Consider a HP cloud 2 core solution if you don't need the heat - I pay $1 for 2100 PPD (August average, $35.43). My old e8400 does 1200 PPD and that cost $0.95/day (2.64 kWh). OK I use that computer 12 hours of the day and the heat is most of the time welcome. Just some numbers for thought.

Edit: Norton beat me. I'm a slow typist.....


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I got room and sufficient amps. Power costs is $0.36 per kWh  but I will let you get ALL the points. Consider a HP cloud 2 core solution if you don't need the heat - I pay $1 for 2100 PPD (August average, $35.43). My old e8400 does 1200 PPD and that cost $0.95/day (2.64 kWh). OK I use that computer 12 hours of the day and the heat is most of the time welcome. Just some numbers for thought.
> 
> Edit: Norton beat me. I'm a slow typist.....



I looked at the cloud crunching thing but I get more personal satisfaction building and running my own rigs.

Not sure what power cost is here but at home with the AC running and rigs crunching the power use is terrible.... I get Thank You notes from the power company :shadedshu 

Why would I want ALL of the points- I/we can't do squat without working as a Team.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Why would I want ALL of the points- I/we can't do squat without working as a Team.



I'm sure that you will find that my "offer" of leaving your rigs heating my rooms at your expense wasn't that great a deal so that's why I wrote that you at least could get the points. I know that we all work towards the same goal as individuals and/or as a team. End result is the same.

Edit: Ups double post. Sorry, sorry, will not happen again.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> I looked at the cloud crunching thing but I get more personal satisfaction building and running my own rigs.



Same here but I can't/will not fill my house with heat all year round. The one dual-core I still have (had 10 when it was free) is to evaluate if it is worth to upgrade in-house or in the sky. I have 4-6 rigs running year round and for the sack of a relative good relation to my wife I have to make the "right" decisions.


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I'm sure that you will find that my "offer" of leaving your rigs heating my rooms at your expense wasn't that great a deal so that's why I wrote that you at least could get the points. I know that we all work towards the same goal as individuals and/or as a team. End result is the same.



I can put the heat into an envelope and mail it over to you 

That will save a bundle on the AC in the Summer but I'll need it back in the Winter as it gets pretty cold here in January/February (save the envelopes)


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can put the heat into an envelope and mail it over to you
> 
> That will save a bundle on the AC in the Summer but I'll need it back in the Winter as it gets pretty cold here in January/February (save the envelopes)




When I was a kid (15-16 years old, 30 and some years ago) somebody build a house 200 meters from where I lived. It was a "zero energy" house and it was the first of its kind. The summer heat was conducted down to a heat storage underground via some metal plates. It never become a big hit, but it is still better then sending it over the Atlantic.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, I got the i7-920 about an hour ago, but I'm afraid that the motherboard is dead.  I've been unable to get it to post--it only displays "FF" on the readout display--even if there is no memory in it.  I've tried two different memory sticks (the one from you and a known good one), two different GPUs (both known good) and two different PSUs (both known good).  The only thing that I haven't tried replacing is the CPU, because I don't have another LGA1366 one.  Any ideas?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> I looked at the cloud crunching thing but I get more personal satisfaction building and running my own rigs.
> 
> Not sure what power cost is here but at home with the AC running and rigs crunching the power use is terrible.... I get Thank You notes from the power company :shadedshu
> 
> Why would I want ALL of the points- I/we can't do squat without working as a Team.



I also checked into the hp cloud for crunching. Price is a big issues for me and the fact I have control over what my rigs do. 

I agree with the fact of we can't do nothing without the team effort. 

Norton, I will talk to you this evening about what we were talking about in pm's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

ION, take out battery for a while and let it sit maybe?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ION, take out battery for a while and let it sit maybe?



I tried pulling out the battery for a few minutes, I'm in class now but I can take it out for longer when I get back later


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

Try overnight maybe.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I got the i7-920 about an hour ago, but I'm afraid that the motherboard is dead.  I've been unable to get it to post--it only displays "FF" on the readout display--even if there is no memory in it.  I've tried two different memory sticks (the one from you and a known good one), two different GPUs (both known good) and two different PSUs (both known good).  The only thing that I haven't tried replacing is the CPU, because I don't have another LGA1366 one.  Any ideas?



Those EVGA boards were notorious for FF codes. I had a X58 LE and it SUXed.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Those EVGA boards were notorious for FF codes. I had a X58 LE and it SUXed.



That's not exactly what I wanted to hear 

I'm going to try and get the seller to RMA it--he said that he would if I had any issues.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's not exactly what I wanted to hear
> 
> I'm going to try and get the seller to RMA it--he said that he would if I had any issues.



My old X58 LE would FF more times that it would boot normal. Sorry to give you bad news 

How much did you end up paying for this board?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My old X58 LE would FF more times that it would boot normal. Sorry to give you bad news
> 
> How much did you end up paying for this board?



$50 shipped from CA.


----------



## newlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Im Back

Im running my i5 at 3.6ghz with 0.920v and a max temp of about 45c and at idle its around 38c


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

newlife said:


> Im running my i5 at 3.6ghz with 0.920v and a max temp of about 45c and at idle its around 38c



Awesome, glad to have you back!  Those are amazing temps on that i5!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My old X58 LE would FF more times that it would boot normal. Sorry to give you bad news
> 
> How much did you end up paying for this board?



My EVGA P55 FTW is evil too, but as long as I don't restart it I can deal with it. I restarted it through Windows remotely a few days ago and the damn thing was stuck on its usual blank screen and low 40s temperature readout on the debug LEDs. I turned it off, then turned it on, and it briefly turned on, shut off, turned back on and magically went back to normal. Getting a BSOD on it means I get the most retarded BSOD I have ever seen that says "Hardware malfuntion, contact your sysadmin" and it refuses to reboot. Unplugging it for a few minutes almost guarantees a "WATCHDOG TIMEOUT" POST error as well.

I have learned not to restart that board. I am so happy I found the right OC settings on it as it works fine and stays working when it's finally running.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 27, 2012)

Got any more of that heat, that you can send? My radiator seems to have run out.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2012)

Can someone send some cold air down to Florida please? It's still 70-91F (21-32c) here and it generally sucks for distributed computing.


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Can someone send some cold air down to Florida please? It's still 70-91F (21-32c) here and it generally sucks for distributed computing.



I lived down there for 2 yrs... you get about 3 cool months a year and that's about it


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> I lived down there for 2 yrs... you get about 3 cool months a year and that's about it



Yep, that sounds about right. Glad someone invented air conditioning because probably 99% of places down here have one. It also never snows except in some extreme cases in the panhandle area, so no road salt and hardly any rusty cars down here.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2012)

I live up here in New Hampshire. I woke up yesterday morning and it was 42*F outside at 7:00am. It didn't get warmer than 72*F. Its definitely started cooling down up here. My AC is unplugged and I'm getting ready to take it out for the season.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 27, 2012)

10-15°C here. Not the temperature range where I want my radiator to not be working. I'm freezing my butt off. :S


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yep, that sounds about right. Glad someone invented air conditioning because probably 99% of places down here have one. It also never snows except in some extreme cases in the panhandle area, so no road salt and hardly any rusty cars down here.



I always wondered... if all of the AC units in Florida were shut off at the same time, would the temp drop outside? 

You're right about cars not rusting from the bottom up but I've seen them rust from the top down after the UV from the sun wears off the paint.... and then the guts from the love bugs eats through the paint some more 

We had snow in Orlando one night in December when I lived down there- weird


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2012)

Brandon's X4 940 and board should be here tomorrow. I already have my last case (a gutted Sony Vaio from 2002), 4GB DDR2-800 and a PSU ready to go, but need to find an HDD for it. I do have a few IDE ones left so I'll probably end up having one share the IDE cable with a DVD drive, or I can put Ubuntu on a USB stick and install it, or I can be crafty and use a donor system to install it on and swap drives since Linux isn't all "OMG NEW HARDWARE MUST BECOME UNGENUINE AND BSOD" like Windows. 

Speaking of Ubuntu, my oldest machines seem to be crunching much better on it. Don't know if I just had a good day or something today, but ~1200 PPD for ~2.5GHz Athlon X2 and a C2D E6400 seems better than when they were running Windows.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Brandon's X4 940 and board should be here tomorrow. I already have my last case (a gutted Sony Vaio from 2002), 4GB DDR2-800 and a PSU ready to go, but need to find an HDD for it. I do have a few IDE ones left so I'll probably end up having one share the IDE cable with a DVD drive, or I can put Ubuntu on a USB stick and install it, or I can be crafty and use a donor system to install it on and swap drives since Linux isn't all "OMG NEW HARDWARE MUST BECOME UNGENUINE AND BSOD" like Windows.
> 
> Speaking of Ubuntu, my oldest machines seem to be crunching much better on it. Don't know if I just had a good day or something today, but ~1200 PPD for ~2.5GHz Athlon X2 and a C2D E6400 seems better than when they were running Windows.



That's quite the boost!  For reference, I'm getting 950PPD from a 2GHZ Penryn PentDC


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's not exactly what I wanted to hear
> 
> I'm going to try and get the seller to RMA it--he said that he would if I had any issues.



wiggle the cooler when you hit the power button. my FF was cooler pressure and CPU seating the third time. check the socket pins/.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 27, 2012)

wow these overtime shiffts 12 hour days make it hard to keep up with you guys, I posted yesterday at the same time about hopefully getting my old apt. back and get back from work today and there 4 more pages!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> wiggle the cooler when you hit the power button. my FF was cooler pressure and CPU seating the third time. check the socket pins/.



The socket looks OK, there's some dust in it, but I'm afraid that if I try to remove it I'll bend some of the pens.  Was there too much pressure or too little?

I'm going to try again in a few minutes and see if I can get anywhere.

EDIT:  Still no go.  No beeps, no POST, straight to FF.  I think the board is just toast


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 27, 2012)

So I began fiddling with my desktop again. Memory this time.

Do you know if there is any gain in fiddling with the lesser timings? (tRAS and tRC in this case.)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> So I began fiddling with my desktop again. Memory this time.
> 
> Do you know if there is any gain in fiddling with the lesser timings? (tRAS and tRC in this case.)



Basically nothing.  Even single-channel vs triple-channel RAM has practically no impact on WCG performance.  Higher CPU clock speeds help far more


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 27, 2012)

Alas, higher clocks is not possible. :S

And asked here because it's where I chill with my homies, not because I was interested in it with relation to WCG only.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2012)

Ion, let me know exactly what screenshot off WCG.ORG would get you the PPD runtime information to calculate Avg PPD for my G530 and I will post it up later tonight (time permitting).


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> So I began fiddling with my desktop again. Memory this time.
> 
> Do you know if there is any gain in fiddling with the lesser timings? (tRAS and tRC in this case.)



WCG doesn't use a ton of memory. Anything to reduce your memory latency might help but since the data sets are pretty small, the majority of information is going to get cached so it hits your CPU cache more. The only time it will hit memory harder is if your cache is smaller. Repetitive tasks love cache.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Brandon's X4 940 and board should be here tomorrow. I already have my last case (a gutted Sony Vaio from 2002), 4GB DDR2-800 and a PSU ready to go, but need to find an HDD for it. I do have a few IDE ones left so I'll probably end up having one share the IDE cable with a DVD drive, or I can put Ubuntu on a USB stick and install it, or I can be crafty and use a donor system to install it on and swap drives since Linux isn't all "OMG NEW HARDWARE MUST BECOME UNGENUINE AND BSOD" like Windows.
> 
> Speaking of Ubuntu, my oldest machines seem to be crunching much better on it. Don't know if I just had a good day or something today, but ~1200 PPD for ~2.5GHz Athlon X2 and a C2D E6400 seems better than when they were running Windows.



1200 ppd for the 2.5 x2 should be easy. I average close to 1k ppd @2.2


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Ion, let me know exactly what screenshot off WCG.ORG would get you the PPD runtime information to calculate Avg PPD for my G530 and I will post it up later tonight (time permitting).



WCG->My Grid->My Statistics->Device Statistics -> Click on hostname





You'll get better info if you let the system run for a few more days


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

Still got two water coolers and a nice hard drive that I can discount out or if we have done business before I can take a payment plan. Help me get a truck so I can get stuck in the woods.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2012)

I may take that hdd off your hands Brandon. I need to see how money is going to play out this week.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 27, 2012)

well since the vintage X2 3800+ rig bit the dust, i've decided to pool resources and cash into my daughter's upcoming PC.  Im going to buy a case tommorow and then every 2 to 3 weeks buy another piece.  I have everything picked out but the CPU and Mobo.  Do the FX 6000 and 8000 do well in WCG? or should I just build a Core i3/i5 machine?  Gaming isn't of particular importance atm, my kid is only 10 but this rig will def be a 24/7 cruncher and would appreciate advice on which route to go.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I may take that hdd off your hands Brandon. I need to see how money is going to play out this week.



sounds good. let me know as I can ship it out to you ASAP


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> well since the vintage X2 3800+ rig bit the dust, i've decided to pool resources and cash into my daughter's upcoming PC.  Im going to buy a case tommorow and then every 2 to 3 weeks buy another piece.  I have everything picked out but the CPU and Mobo.  Do the FX 6000 and 8000 do well in WCG? or should I just build a Core i3/i5 machine?  Gaming isn't of particular importance atm, my kid is only 10 but this rig will def be a 24/7 cruncher and would appreciate advice on which route to go.



Norton can give you more exact numbers, but yes, they do quite well.  If you have a FX-8 at 4GHz that should be 4.5-5k PPD or a bit more 
A FX-6 will do ~75% of the PPD at the same clock speed


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton can give you more exact numbers, but yes, they do quite well.  If you have a FX-8 at 4GHz that should be 4.5-5k PPD or a bit more
> A FX-6 will do ~75% of the PPD at the same clock speed



Ion is correct... I average over 4k ppd @stock on my FX-8150 (3.6Ghz) and am expecting near 5k ppd @4Ghz. The 6 core models get 75% at the same clocks (75% of the cores=75% of the output)

IF you're on a budget and not planning any major overclocking you can use a Biostar A880GZ mATX mobo ($50-60) and an FX-8120 with a mild OC or an FX-8150@stock. I use this Biostar board for my FX-6 core rigs and the boards have been running trouble free for months- integrated graphics are also a plus 

My specs are open in BOINCStats and FreeDC so have a look if you're interested 

* EDIT- 4k+ ppd for about $200-250 is not too bad  (mobo, cpu, ram all new w/warranty) *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am thinking on going ITX APU for my next HTPC. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2012)

If I can swing a Linux install for WCG, you may see me on the boards in the next 24 hrs with the 4P rig. I want to test it out a little more and see what it might produce. The idea is to help my WCG brothers when they are in a points race and have you guys help the F@H Team in May when the Chimp Challenge comes around again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Still got two water coolers and a nice hard drive that I can discount out or if we have done business before I can take a payment plan. Help me get a truck so I can get stuck in the woods.



What sockets do your water coolers support?  Anything for S1366?



BUCK NASTY said:


> If I can swing a Linux install for WCG, you may see me on the boards in the next 24 hrs with the 4P rig. I want to test it out a little more and see what it might produce. The idea is to help my WCG brothers when they are in a points race and have you guys help the F@H Team in May when the Chimp Challenge comes around again.



Would be nice to see you onboard!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If I can swing a Linux install for WCG, you may see me on the boards in the next 24 hrs with the 4P rig. I want to test it out a little more and see what it might produce. The idea is to help my WCG brothers when they are in a points race and have you guys help the F@H Team in May when the Chimp Challenge comes around again.



Norton is running a 4P Opteron system that's pulling a bit over 25k PPD  

Have you decided what you're going to do with the Lynnfield i7?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What sockets do your water coolers support?  Anything for S1366?
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to see you onboard!



The Domino ALC has 1366 socket hardware 

*Edit*

What thinking this for HTPC

ASRock A75M-ITX FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX AMD Motherboard

AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3870WNGXBOX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2012)

I might need it, I'll look into it now Brandon.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton is running a 4P Opteron system that's pulling a bit over 25k PPD
> 
> *Have you decided what you're going to do with the Lynnfield i7?*



Got the loop together last night and bleeding the air bubbles out now. Decided to go with a fillport instead of a reservoir and it took "forever and a day" to bleed. I will load the OS and have it crunching tonight. Gonna go Linux on this one as well.


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2012)

Wait for the review on the A10 APU's.... they are almost here and the prices aren't bad. They may also lower prices on the previous generation to clear inventories 



brandonwh64 said:


> The Domino ALC has 1366 socket hardware
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I might need it, I'll look into it now Brandon.



Ok let me know, I can get it out to you quickly


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got the loop together last night and bleeding the air bubbles out now. Decided to go with a fillport instead of a reservoir and it took "forever and a day" to bleed. I will load the OS and have it crunching tonight. Gonna go Linux on this one as well.



Glad to hear it! 
Jstn7477 is reporting very good results from Linux x64, so that should serve you well.  What clocks are you aiming for?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to hear it!
> Jstn7477 is reporting very good results from Linux x64, so that should serve you well.  What clocks are you aiming for?



The Mobo's a EVGA P55 Micro with 6+2 phase, so I should be able to get 3.8-4.0Ghz out of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok let me know, I can get it out to you quickly



I think I'll pass.  I've had a loop ready for my 2600K for a while already, just need some misc stuff.  Then I can put my Megashadow on the i7-950 and get the hyper 212 and put it on my AMD rig when I have it running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I'll pass.  I've had a loop ready for my 2600K for a while already, just need some misc stuff.  Then I can put my Megashadow on the i7-950 and get the hyper 212 and put it on my AMD rig when I have it running.



Ok sounds good


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2012)

Brandon, your board/CPU arrived at work today and I'm going to try and get it up and running today. I liked the clever packaging you used (turning a Gigabyte mATX motherboard box inside out).  

I'm probably going to throw the 940BE in my AM2NF3-VSTA because the HTT only goes up to ~230 and I don't mind beating up that board because the nForce3 only has real GART drivers for XP x86 and that OS is worthless for getting maximum CPU performance out of a 64-bit quad core. I'll move the Phenom 8550 Tri-core to the ASUS board and give it a decent but not crazy OC, as it does 2.5GHz at stock voltage without any problems.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Brandon, your board/CPU arrived at work today and I'm going to try and get it up and running today. I liked the clever packaging you used (turning a Gigabyte mATX motherboard box inside out).
> 
> I'm probably going to throw the 940BE in my AM2NF3-VSTA because the HTT only goes up to ~230 and I don't mind beating up that board because the nForce3 only has real GART drivers for XP x86 and that OS is worthless for getting maximum CPU performance out of a 64-bit quad core. I'll move the Phenom 8550 Tri-core to the ASUS board and give it a decent but not crazy OC, as it does 2.5GHz at stock voltage without any problems.



Yea man, Every motherboard I ship, I take the box and fold it inside out (works every time) and fill it full of packing peanuts.

Get it tested and we can leave some heatware.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2012)

It's almost ready. Unfortunately I couldn't find the nuts I needed for my Thermaltake Frio so it's back to stock for a little while. I should be good to go. Just have to load the Ubuntu installer on a flash drive. 

Who can guess which side of the case is the front?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2012)

<----- that side is front.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

Good news!
The guy I bought the EVGA X58 SLI from has said he'll help me RMA it.  I'm sure it'll take a while, but then at least I'll have a functional board.

Also, I "assembled" the AMD X4 965BE, and I'm setting up BOINC on it now:




Now I just need to find chipset drivers so I don't have to tether through my phone


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 27, 2012)

Does ram speed matter much for crunching?  I have 8GB of 1333 that im planning to use for my kids build and just want to be sure that speed is or isn't important.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Does ram speed matter much for crunching?  I have 8GB of 1333 that im planning to use for my kids build and just want to be sure that speed is or isn't important.



Nah, RAM is basically irrelevant as long as you have enough.  I even have single-channel RAM in my 2700k (need to fix that at some point).


I'm thinking I may have to throw my Xigmatek Gaia on the X4 BE, it's running at 68C ATM on a stock cooler (I already had to cut off part of the mounting bracket, the CPU would hit 70C and throttle to 800MHz because the cooler wouldn't fit right).

EDIT:  Two cable ties and an 80mm fan from a Dell later and the X4 is now running at ~53C load instead of 68C+


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2012)

I had my hopes up for getting Brandon's board and my X3 8550 going problem free (the 940BE is in my AM2NF3 and running fine), but it looks like another PNY 2GB stick of mine took a shit. Don't have any money to replace it either so I'm stuck with a single 2GB stick in that machine. Word of advice, don't impulse buy crappy RAM at BestBuy because you want it immediately. The 2GB PNY DDR2 are atrocious and this is the 3rd one I've blown up. Luckily, I worked some exchange magic on the first 2 but I don't want to touch that RAM ever again. Hope the last stick hangs on for a while until I can find some more.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I had my hopes up for getting Brandon's board and my X3 8550 going problem free (the 940BE is in my AM2NF3 and running fine), but it looks like another PNY 2GB stick of mine took a shit. Don't have any money to replace it either so I'm stuck with a single 2GB stick in that machine. Word of advice, don't impulse buy crappy RAM at BestBuy because you want it immediately. The 2GB PNY DDR2 are atrocious and this is the 3rd one I've blown up. Luckily, I worked some exchange magic on the first 2 but I don't want to touch that RAM ever again. Hope the last stick hangs on for a while until I can find some more.



DDR2 or 3?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> DDR2 or 3?



It's DDR2-800.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> It's DDR2-800.



i have a gig stick of DDR2 667 CL5 its micron.

https://www.google.com/search?aq=0&...ourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=mt8htf12864ay-667e1


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> It's DDR2-800.



I have some 1GB sticks that I could send you next week


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 28, 2012)

Anything would help. If you've got some old sticks Ion, I will gladly accept them. PM me with the details and maybe I can make it up to you later on when I finish paying Brandon (which is my current priority) and stuff.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

Guy's, I tried to get Boinc going in Linux and I'm stuck. Who is experienced with Ubuntu??


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, I tried to get Boinc going in Linux and I'm stuck. Who is experienced with Ubuntu??


Tolerably so.  What's your issue?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2012)

I just setup BOINC in Ubuntu a couple days ago. I am a complete Linux first timer but I was able to get it working. Were you able to install the client using the terminal or are you getting an error?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Tolerably so.  What's your issue?


Downloaded the executable, but cannot open or "run" it as we say in windoz land. I guess I have to use "synaptic"?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I just setup BOINC in Ubuntu a couple days ago. I am a complete Linux first timer but I was able to get it working. Were you able to install the client using the terminal or are you getting an error?


I tried running via command line in terminal, but was getting errors. What download did you use????


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Downloaded the executable, but cannot open or "run" it as we say in windoz land. I guess I have to use "synaptic"?



Did you download it directly from the WCG site? There's probably an already compiled BOINC Manager in Synaptic, although I use 12.04 which has the newer Ubuntu Software Center. try searching for BOINC Manager in Synaptic and see if you come across it first.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Downloaded the executable, but cannot open or "run" it as we say in windoz land. I guess I have to use "synaptic"?



Use the Ubuntu Software Center or the Synaptic Package Manager (I prefer the USC, but your choice).  Then just launch it from the Applications menu


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, looks like Ion took care of it  I'll remove my rookie Ubuntu post.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Use the Ubuntu Software Center or the Synaptic Package Manager (I prefer the USC, but your choice).  Then just launch it from the Applications menu



Ah, no shit. it was there the whole time in USC. Thanks Ion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The Software Center DL in 12.04 was not working (tried twice), so I got it via terminal instead.
> 
> I had to install Aptitude first via terminal:
> 
> ...



Tried those commands in terminal and was not working. Looks like USC will work. Standby if I need you guys!!!!!!!!!

Anyone want to finish a 353K point -bigadv WU for me @ 7% completion???


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Tried those commands in terminal and was not working. Looks like USC will work. Standby if I need you guys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone want to finish a 353K point -bigadv WU for me @ 7% completion???



The BOINC service doesn't start automatically. You may have to

```
sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client start
```


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 28, 2012)

If installed through the software center, it should.

Edit: Not if just installed. On system start. But it has that nice graphical tool too. Just like windows.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Tried those commands in terminal and was not working. Looks like USC will work. Standby if I need you guys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone want to finish a 353K point -bigadv WU for me @ 7% completion???



Why don't you finish it, not let the system get another one, and then start BOINC tomorrow?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

Got it working and I'm attached now. Downloading work....

Oh, it's a thing of beauty!!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Why don't you finish it, not let the system get another one, and then start BOINC tomorrow?



If i pause the BOINC work until tomorrow, do i lose points?

And, are there any projects I want to stay away from in Boinc?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got it working and I'm attached now. Downloading work....
> 
> Oh, it's a thing of beauty!!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120927/Screenshot-BOINC Manager - (localhost).png


OMG! 
It's so beautiful!!!! 
I've never seen a SS of that many WUs going at once 


BUCK NASTY said:


> If i paused the BOINC work until tomorrow, do i lose points?
> 
> And, are there any projects I want to stay away from in Boinc?



BOINC doesn't use bonuses, so you'll just lose out on ~18 hours of crunching time.  All projects are OK, sometimes HPF2 will give errors, but usually only on Windows.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

If you install through the software center it will load automatically when you reboot. Trust me I have 3 rigs running Ubuntu and have had a rig running ubuntu for a couple years now.  


Hey Buck Nasty your running 12.04? Are you using Unity? And if so do you like it or would you like something more like this?


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> OMG!
> It's so beautiful!!!!
> *I've never seen a SS of that many WUs going at once *
> 
> ...



I have  still looks cool no matter who's machine it's on though


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have  still looks cool no matter who's machine it's on though





I get to see 8 WUs going all of the time--and my dad showed me a 16C system at work crunching a while back--but never more than that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> OMG!
> It's so beautiful!!!!
> I've never seen a SS of that many WUs going at once
> ...and i cannot even get them all on the screen at the same time.
> ...



OK, pausing WCG and finishing the F@H WU. Will start back up on WCG tomorrow @ 3pm with the 4P rig. The i7-870 is running Boinc as of 6pm tonight and will stay on WCG. F@H SMP only netted 21K in Windows 7, so WCG it is!



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Buck Nasty your running 12.04? Are you using Unity? And if so do you like or would you like something more like this?
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/desktop.png



Running Ubuntu 10.10. It folds faster.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, pausing WCG and finishing the F@H WU. Will start back up on WCG tomorrow @ 3pm with the 4P rig. The i7-870 is running Boinc as of 6pm tonight and will stay on WCG. F@H SMP only netted 21K in Windows 7, so WCG it is!



Only 21k 
I'd take that, it's still a 58% boost on where I am ATM (I've gotten saddled with only the 5187pt WUs again).  I'd say you should get a solid 5-5.5k from the i7-870 depending on how high it's clocked.

Glad to have you back on the Team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Running Ubuntu 10.10. It folds faster.



Cool your running what is considered Classic now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool your running what is considered *Classic now*



You guy's know that I roll "old school". Here's a pic of me at the "command post".








[Ion] said:


> Glad to have you back on the Team!



it's good to be back on Boinc. The rigs run cooler! i7-870 @ 4.1Ghz/1.4Vcore is hovering @ 60-65C on water.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You guy's know that I roll "old school". Here's a pic of me at the "command post".
> 
> http://globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/nerd.jpg
> 
> ...



That's quite amazing!  My (admittedly cheap) WC kits keeps my i7-860 @ 60-65C @ 3.4GHz 

Seeing your CPU clocked 700MHz above mine makes me want to OC more.  What clocks/voltages are you using for that?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If you install through the software center it will load automatically when you reboot. Trust me I have 3 rigs running Ubuntu and have had a rig running ubuntu for a couple years now.
> 
> 
> Hey Buck Nasty your running 12.04? Are you using Unity? And if so do you like it or would you like something more like this?
> ...



Im using 12.04 Unity, tell me more about getting that look


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Im using 12.04 Unity, tell me more about getting that look



Here you go, copy and paste in terminal. Enter after each line.

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable

sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install cinnamon

After installation has completed, logout. Your login screen’s session menu should now show the entries shown in the image below. Select Cinnamon and log in


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

It's very preliminary at this point, but it's looking like the X4 965BE is pulling about 2.3k PPD.  Kinda horrible IMO...that's barely more than what a 2.4GHz C2Q will do.  We'll see what it's looking like after it gets to run for a bit longer.  This X58 board can't get RMA'd fast enough.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

Give it a few days to ramp up some more. I am averaging 3k on my 960t @ 3.2 and 3.6k on my stock speed 970be.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK WENT wcg? what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got it working and I'm attached now. Downloading work....
> 
> Oh, it's a thing of beauty!!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120927/Screenshot-BOINC Manager - (localhost).png



MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

X4 has been up and crunching for a bit over twelve hours at this point.  It's certainly very hot and quite loud.  Decently fast though, so there is that


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 28, 2012)

I got my laptop back from RMA - bad table lock up something, new firmware for the Intel 320 SSD and a clean install fixed it. I assume that I can get a power outlet on my flight to Lusaka so I don't waste more time. The i5-2520M is not substitute for this i7-2720QM.

I might be off-line for some days but I downloaded enough work for a day or two.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120928/x4be.png
> X4 has been up and crunching for a bit over twelve hours at this point.  It's certainly very hot and quite loud.  Decently fast though, so there is that



How hot is it running? Anything more than mid 40's on the cores and low 50's on the die may be a problem


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> How hot is it running? Anything more than mid 40's on the cores and low 50's on the die may be a problem



55C according to CoreTemp.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 55C according to CoreTemp.



55C on the die? That's a bit hot. IF you want to play a bit, try dropping the multiplier to 16x and up the NB to 2200 (11x).... should drop your temps a few degrees while maintaining the current output 

*Note- temps actually aren't too bad If that's still the stock cooler that you're using.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> 55C on the die? That's a bit hot. IF you want to play a bit, try dropping the multiplier to 16x and up the NB to 2200 (11x).... should drop your temps a few degrees while maintaining the current output
> 
> *Note- temps actually aren't too bad If that's still the stock cooler that you're using.



That's a stock cooler from a 95w FX-6 with Arctic Silver paste.  Do you think it would be worthwhile to put my Gaia on it, or would this be OK for longterm non-crunching use?


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a stock cooler from a 95w FX-6 with Arctic Silver paste.  Do you think it would be worthwhile to put my Gaia on it, or would this be OK for longterm non-crunching use?



Stock heatpipe cooler is fine for non-crunching use.... may get a little noisy under load once in awhile that's all. Arctic Silver also needs a week or two to settle in so temps will drop a few degrees after that as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Stock heatpipe cooler is fine for non-crunching use.... may get a little noisy under load once in awhile that's all. Arctic Silver also needs a week or two to settle in so temps will drop a few degrees after that as well.



Thanks, that's what I had figured.  I'll just leave it as-is then


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 28, 2012)

The fan in my cooling pad is not listed on the manufacturers site. 
An ADDA Corp. 70mm 10mm thick 5vdc.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

Woot! Got my WCG badge back. Now lets add some stars.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> The fan in my cooling pad is not listed on the manufacturers site.
> An ADDA Corp. 70mm 10mm thick 5vdc.



That's a common fan for a cooling pad- can you put in a WTB ad somewhere local for a used or broken cooling pad and steal the fan out of it?
  A lot of times the USB cord gets torn out and the fans are still good (just pull the fan out of the old one, splice the wires into your unit and done!)


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot! Got my WCG badge back. Now lets add some stars.



Will probably hit 5 with ~1 day worth of run time, no exaggeration.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Will probably hit 5 with ~1 day worth of run time, no exaggeration.



And you are totally correct LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot! Got my WCG badge back. Now lets add some stars.



You'll be at 5 stars and pie very, very soon with that setup


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

Just uploaded a F@H WU and switching over to WCG. Should start dumping about 48 WU's in approx 2-4 hrs.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just uploaded a F@H WU and switching over to WCG. Should start dumping about 48 WU's in approx 2-4 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120928/Screenshot-BOINC Manager - (localhost).png





Although, it looks like some of those are going to take rather more than 4 hours to finish.  If you had been running WCG when there were still C4SW WUs, you would have been able to get ~1400 a day done


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just uploaded a F@H WU and switching over to WCG. Should start dumping about 48 WU's in approx 2-4 hrs.



Any reason you only do those projects?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Any reason you only do those projects?


selected those projects back in 09' when I first started crunching. I cannot remember why I did select them.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> selected those projects back in 09' when I first started crunching. I cannot remember why I did select them.


Actually, those projects didn't even exist back in 2009.  Those have appeared since I stopped crunching in February 2011.


I now have a RMA label from EVGA, so I'll be sending the motherboard in on Monday


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2012)

where is pops? that HDD got to him yesterday!

also got an interview for the server tech position! i see them on the 3rd!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Actually, those projects didn't even exist back in 2009.  Those have appeared since I stopped crunching in February 2011.
> 
> 
> I now have a RMA label from EVGA, so I'll be sending the motherboard in on Monday


Then Berkeley has changed it up on me in the mean time. Are their certain projects we focus on as a Team?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> where is pops? that HDD got to him yesterday!
> 
> also got an interview for the server tech position! i see them on the 3rd!



Great news Sol.  If you get the job, hey big man,  let me hold a dolla.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great news Sol.  If you get the job, hey big man,  let me hold a dolla.



if i get the job ill be a level 4 tech (the guy with the magnetic key entry into the server room) I will be the guy actually working on the mainframes upgrading drives hardware and maintaining the cloud units. in which case ill accidentely install F@H and boinc on one of the racks.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Then Berkeley has changed it up on me in the mean time. Are their certain projects we focus on as a Team?



WCG isn't actually associated with the UofC@Berkeley.  It's more associated with IBM.

You can crunch any project that is most significant to you.  I crunch one until I get the top badge in it, and then switch over to a new one.  All of them are valuable for different reasons


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> if i get the job ill be a level 4 tech (the guy with the magnetic key entry into the server room) I will be the guy actually working on the mainframes upgrading drives hardware and maintaining the cloud units. in which case ill accidentely install F@H and boinc on one of the racks.



Nice man  Hell install it on them all.  hmm Maybe ought to be cautious since it is a new job and just load up half of them LOL




[Ion] said:


> WCG isn't actually associated with the UofC@Berkeley.  It's more associated with IBM.
> 
> You can crunch any project that is most significant to you.  I crunch one until I get the top badge in it, and then switch over to a new one.  All of them are valuable for different reasons


  I crunch them all until they start acting up. Then they get the boot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice man  Hell install it on them all.  hmm Maybe ought to be cautious since it is a new job and just load up half of them LOL



im not sure they read my application thoroughly I found a link to their admin CP on their site and mentioned and linked them to it on my application, then i told them how to fix it. IDK if thats why I have the interview or if I have the interview because they skimmed over my app.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

You just may have gotten yourself a new job man. I think it is because you told them how to fix it.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 29, 2012)

Checked on the Ubuntu machine today, suffered from at error at 1:30AM this morning and has only been crunching on one core since. Even stranger was that it was only running on one core. Decided to reboot it and see if I could get it back running and it just hangs on the Ubuntu loading screen. Think it did not like running off the MicroSD card very well. 

Long short- its going to be down until I get it a HDD.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

You can try running it off a dvd.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 29, 2012)

Not running an optical drive  Its a barebones machine. Going to check CL to see if I can find a used 32GB SSD or something- unless someone knows more about Ubuntu 12.04 and would rec against using an SSD. Im not sure how TRIM would work, etc.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

Hell I would just find a cheap Ide hdd for it. Thats All i run in my linux rigs is small ( 40 to 80 gb) ide drives. Bot on here is selling 80 gig drives for $10 shipped and Norton has posted a good deal with Newegg. 

           vvvvv


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

NewEgg has a 40GB 3.5" 7200rpm SATA WD drive for $14.99 w/free shipping (refurb) 

Refurbished: Western Digital Caviar WD400BD 40GB 7...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Not running an optical drive  Its a barebones machine. Going to check CL to see if I can find a used 32GB SSD or something- unless someone knows more about Ubuntu 12.04 and would rec against using an SSD. Im not sure how TRIM would work, etc.



i run 12.04


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

Do you have a 4GB+ flash drive?  I tried to use a SDHC card and got erratic results, but a 4GB flash drive worked fine for weeks


----------



## theonedub (Sep 29, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i run 12.04



Can you use SSDs in 12.04 without issues. I tried Googling whether or not 12.04 has TRIM support, no definitive answer that I saw. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I would just find a cheap Ide hdd for it. Thats All i run in my linux rigs is small ( 40 to 80 gb) ide drives. Bot on here is selling 80 gig drives for $10 shipped and Norton has posted a good deal with Newegg.
> 
> vvvvv





Norton said:


> NewEgg has a 40GB 3.5" 7200rpm SATA WD drive for $14.99 w/free shipping (refurb)
> 
> Refurbished: Western Digital Caviar WD400BD 40GB 7...



Very interesting, I will definitely look into picking that drive up if I can find anything locally. 



[Ion] said:


> Do you have a 4GB+ flash drive?  I tried to use a SDHC card and got erratic results, but a 4GB flash drive worked fine for weeks



Maybe it is a SD related issue then. I will go ahead and try it on a 4GB flash drive and see what happens.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

Inspired by Norton, I've decided to create a spreadsheet of my crunchers:





"Osnabruck" is still in progress, pending motherboard RMA


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2012)

depends on the drive. if its firmware trim no problem.


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> depends on the drive. if its firmware trim no problem.



How's that Dark Knight cooler working compared to the AC one you had?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> How's that Dark Knight cooler working compared to the AC one you had?



FAR better now it doesnt hit 100C


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2012)

Also inspired by Norton I also did a sheet of my rigs and included the one in progress. If funds hit right I will be adding a fx 8150 to the fleet and it will replace the 970be in "Chucky". I will then use the 970 in the new rig. Also I have some gpu changes coming within the next week or so. Upgrades are great. Ocing my rigs is next with fall here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

I could do a sheet of crunchers but..... I only have one LOLZ


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2012)

But you will be back, I can feel it.


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

OK figured I would copy my sheet over from my build log and post it over here too 






My new rig should be running within the next few weeks


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

It looks like both of those 8400GSs have gotten put to use :toast

I think you could be more original with the names for the last three systems


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But you will be back, I can feel it.



MAybe, I put in to MSI 785G to RMA, I dont know if they will or not but its worth a try.

If it comes back good I will be on the look for AM3 cpu and DDR2


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> MAybe, I put in to MSI 785G to RMA, I dont know if they will or not but its worth a try.
> 
> If it comes back good I will be on the look for AM3 cpu and DDR2



And I may be able to hook you there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And I may be able to hook you there.



May look for something dirt cheap like a dual core or something. The board will take am2/am2+/am3


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, the inevitable has happened, I've been steamrolled by Norton:




About five days until Jstn7477 does the same


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2012)

Wish I could get the same PPD as you guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wish I could get the same PPD as you guys.





Even what I'm doing certainly doesn't come easy, currently I have three i7 Quads, 2 C2Ds, and a PhII X4 going 24/7.  It's loud, makes the room quite warm, and must cost quite a bit in electricity.

What you're doing with your X6 is still very impressive


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the inevitable has happened, I've been steamrolled by Norton:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120930/steamroller.png
> About five days until Jstn7477 does the same



Consistency wins over anything else..... I can't keep running at this pace forever. Although, it would be nice if I could 

@RadEd ditto on what Ion said!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Consistency wins over anything else..... I can't keep running at this pace forever. Although, it would be nice if I could



Even if you can't keep this up, you still have a lot going 

And I still have quite a few targets in the Team, and I'm #3 by RAC in my adopted country


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Even what I'm doing certainly doesn't come easy, currently I have three i7 Quads, 2 C2Ds, and a PhII X4 going 24/7.  It's loud, makes the room quite warm, and must cost quite a bit in electricity.
> 
> What you're doing with your X6 is still very impressive



My PPD comes from my X6, Lauren's Phenom II 945 X4, the C2D rig I made for my mom, and my work C2Q. 








All of them are pretty much in use a lot, so they don't crunch often. Only my X6 crunches at 100%, Lauren's machine is set to 90% because her X4 is a hot running chip. 

Everything else is on stock cooling, so they are only at 50-60%.

GLaDOS is my main rig, although I reinstall the OS every few months or so.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> My PPD comes from my X6, Lauren's Phenom II 945 X4, the C2D rig I made for my mom, and my work C2Q.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/crunchingmachines_zps0b9a53d9.jpg
> 
> ...



I do like GLaDOS as a name...Portal really is very fun  

The X4 certainly is a hot-running chip.  I'd say that your C2D and C2Q should be capable of 100% load--if not, do you want a new cooler for the C2Q?  I have a flower-style Zalman one that I can send your way if it would help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

You know I am hoping they RMA this board and give me back say a 880G or AM3 style board. Would rather have DDR3


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2012)

That would be sweet brandon if they would.



Radical_Edward said:


> My PPD comes from my X6, Lauren's Phenom II 945 X4, the C2D rig I made for my mom, and my work C2Q.
> All of them are pretty much in use a lot, so they don't crunch often. Only my X6 crunches at 100%, Lauren's machine is set to 90% because her X4 is a hot running chip.




That 1055t system you have is very capable of 3.5 to 4k ppd.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That would be sweet brandon if they would.



I have doubts though cause you can plainly see the burnt marks but it would only be a 10$ waste if they dont


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2012)

Let me know if they don't, I maybe able to help you a little bit.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I do like GLaDOS as a name...Portal really is very fun
> 
> The X4 certainly is a hot-running chip.  I'd say that your C2D and C2Q should be capable of 100% load--if not, do you want a new cooler for the C2Q?  I have a flower-style Zalman one that I can send your way if it would help



Can't do that on the C2Q, it's a work machine and I'm not allowed to install my own upgrades. I am allowed to install whatever software I want though. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That 1055t system you have is very capable of 3.5 to 4k ppd.



I've been too busy to play around with OC'ing on this motherboard. I played with the one second OC software once but it lowered the speed on my ram and made my machine feel slower. Once I have time after getting married next month I should be able to push to a decent OC. I do have an H50 so temps shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Can't do that on the C2Q, it's a work machine and I'm not allowed to install my own upgrades. I am allowed to install whatever software I want though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been too busy to play around with OC'ing on this motherboard. I played with the one second OC software once but it lowered the speed on my ram and made my machine feel slower. Once I have time *after getting married next month* I should be able to push to a decent OC. I do have an H50 so temps shouldn't be an issue.



Dude, congratulations!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Dude, congratulations!



x9000


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

I was just digin around my storage building for something my wife asked for and found a P4 system LOLZ I took it out of the case to find the VGA fan seized and the Caps next to the CPU bulged and some leaking. I thought "Whatever" and tried to boot it up and BAM! installing windows now on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was just digin around my storage building for something my wife asked for and found a P4 system LOLZ I took it out of the case to find the VGA fan seized and the Caps next to the CPU bulged and some leaking. I thought "Whatever" and tried to boot it up and BAM! installing windows now on it.



Any particular reason?  Another cruncher?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was just digin around my storage building for something my wife asked for and found a P4 system LOLZ I took it out of the case to find the VGA fan seized and the Caps next to the CPU bulged and some leaking. I thought "Whatever" and tried to boot it up and BAM! installing windows now on it.



If you have at least a 45-watt soldering iron, I bet you could replace those caps. You know the  capacitance and voltage rating you would need, right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Any particular reason?  Another cruncher?



Nope just goofing off but I did test to see if it would play movies on my 1080P TV and it does nicely so I may just use when my wife wants to watch a movie or something.



Aquinus said:


> If you have at least a 45-watt soldering iron, I bet you could replace those caps. You know the  capacitance and voltage rating you would need, right?



Yes I could but its not worth the time.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

I finally got around to setting up the 2700k in BOINCView:


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats to RadEd on the upcoming wedding 

As far as your X6 overclock, my 1045T is @3.1Ghz pulling around 4k ppd with temps in the mid 40's on the cores and about 50C on the die using only a stock heatpipe cooler.

Is your chip the 95 or the 125w version?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2012)

I am working out some kinks on ocing my 1055t's. I have them at 3.2 stable as a rock at stock voltage, but I want moar. 

Pm inbound Norton.


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am working out some kinks on ocing my 1055t's. I have them at 3.2 stable as a rock at stock voltage, but I want moar.
> 
> Pm inbound Norton.



brandon had his at 3.5 or 3.6 iirc ... see if he remembers his settings

Also, another forum member had a thread going on OC'ing his 1055T (think it was el mayo)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

I ran like 3.6ghz 1.45V (board I had was not cool with 6 core clocking) and it ran great


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 1, 2012)

My 1045T does 266*13.5 (3600) @ 1.35v on an MSi K9A2 Platinum.


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My 1045T does 266*13.5 (3600) @ 1.35v on an MSi K9A2 Platinum.



Nice! 

What temps do you get at that setting, what cooler?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks Like I am limited to somewhere between 230 and 240 on the fsb. 230 it's rock stable, 240 it won't load windows.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

On "Normal" days, my 2700k seems to have settled down at just over 6k PPD:





Not bad I'd say considering it's used occasionally and runs FAH-GPU and a web server 24/7


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Looks Like I am limited to somewhere between 230 and 240 on the fsb. 230 it's rock stable, 240 it won't load windows.



What speed are you running HT at?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2012)

I have it set to as close as it can get to 2000 mhz. Right now it is at 2070 with the fsb at 230, mem is at 1532 and nb is at 2300. Proc is at 3.2 ghz.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

X58 SLI has been RMA'd, hopefully I'll get back a working board this time


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have it set to as close as it can get to 2000 mhz. Right now it is at 2070 with the fsb at 230, mem is at 1532 and nb is at 2300. Proc is at 3.2 ghz.


That's what is holding back your FSB o/c. Drop it to ~1800 or less(I do 1600+ for extreme o/c's) and don't forget to drop the mem divider as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2012)

cool I will give it a try this evening.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 1, 2012)

What voltages are you trying for CPU and CPU/NB? I've had no problem running any of my Phenom II processors at 2400 NB/HT or over.






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529527


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm negotiating over at XS, but I may be picking up a DP Sossaman setup for WCG 
Not the greatest (basically a pare of Core Duo CPUs), but it would be very cheap and they draw ~80w from the wall


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm negotiating over at XS, but I may be picking up a DP Sossaman setup for WCG
> Not the greatest (basically a pare of Core Duo CPUs), but it would be very cheap and they draw ~80w from the wall



Someone is getting a taste for servers?!?....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Someone is getting a taste for servers?!?....



I've had a couple DP systems in the past and they're fun to play with


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

Did anyone get multiple pages of work with no time to complete??? 

I just went through the weekend on the FX-8150 rig with nearly everything due today... the incomplete wu's have been aborting themselves all afternoon. Strange thing is that this is the only rig doing such things and everything else is running a respectable schedule? 

I aborted the last 8 due today and I got a new pile that are due tomorrow? Not as many this time though....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Did anyone get multiple pages of work with no time to complete???
> 
> I just went through the weekend on the FX-8150 rig with nearly everything due today... the incomplete wu's have been aborting themselves all afternoon. Strange thing is that this is the only rig doing such things and everything else is running a respectable schedule?
> 
> I aborted the last 8 due today and I got a new pile that are due tomorrow? Not as many this time though....



I just went through and checked and I've had no such thing.  I have had more WUs than normal that say "Running, high priority" in BOINC and even bump off other WUs so they can run first, but none with deadlines that short (and they're all completing on time).  

Weird


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> What voltages are you trying for CPU and CPU/NB? I've had no problem running any of my Phenom II processors at 2400 NB/HT or over.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2529527.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529527



Right now I have them a default voltages as the previous owner said he got it to 3.5 at stock volts. Right now it is at 3.2 stable as a rock.



Edit :




BUCK NASTY said:


> That's what is holding back your FSB o/c. Drop it to ~1800 or less(I do 1600+ for extreme o/c's) and don't forget to drop the mem divider as well.



Tried it with no success. I dropped the ht and nb down to 1750, mem down to 1000 mhz and proc was at 3000 mhz. Fsb at 250 still got the bsod upon start of windows. I think I am at the fsb limit of the board with this proc. Oh well It's stable at 3.2 so I will leave it there. A 400 mhz oc isn't to shabby anyway. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, it looks like the Sossaman setup won't be happening, apparently it only does ~1k PPD so it wouldn't really be worth my time.  Oh well, at least then I can use the PSU & HDD on something faster later on.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dual 771 setups are definitely not amazing from what I heard. Was tempted to get the dual quad one on Geeks for $180 but apparently without all RAM channels populated it runs even worse than a single quad core LGA 775 processor.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Dual 771 setups are definitely not amazing from what I heard. Was tempted to get the dual quad one on Geeks for $180 but apparently without all RAM channels populated it runs even worse than a single quad core LGA 775 processor.



It's actually PPGA478.  It's basically a Core Duo laptop CPU except it supports SMP (so there are two of them).  But it's basically four refined Pentium M cores at 2GHz.  The PPD is about right what I get from my 2.8GHz C2D laptop.

In other words, I can scrounge up a LGA775 board, throw one of my E8300s in it, and get higher PPD with a setup that can actually be put in a case.  Or go all-out and get a FX-8 for ~4.5-5x the PPD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Dual 771 setups are definitely not amazing from what I heard. Was tempted to get the dual quad one on Geeks for $180 but apparently without all RAM channels populated it runs even worse than a single quad core LGA 775 processor.



I ran two 771 quad cores on WCG back when I first started this job and I was getting around 4K a day but these were TWO machines and they were low clocked quads (2.4Ghz I believe)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2012)

BOINC decided to be a POS and break on one of my Ubuntu machines, and uninstalling it via Software center removed none of the files. In fact, I can't even delete or rename the files even though I chowned all of them. Linux is nice and all but its these ridiculous obscure problems that I absolutely hate. I swear the same exact Linux distro runs differently on every machine I install it on.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 2, 2012)

sudo apt-get purge boinc

Purge should remove all things left by the program. That said, it might still not have worked.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> BOINC decided to be a POS and break on one of my Ubuntu machines, and uninstalling it via Software center removed none of the files. In fact, I can't even delete or rename the files even though I chowned all of them. Linux is nice and all but its these ridiculous obscure problems that I absolutely hate. I swear the same exact Linux distro runs differently on every machine I install it on.



Have you tried Win8 yet? Build 8400 is free to try until 1/2013. I've been crunching on it for at least a month now and it's doing ok


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ugh, no dice. Guess I'm reinstalling Ubuntu and 500+ updates because a program quit working and there's no way in hell I'm finding every crevice where it installed and typing sudo rm -rf boinc* because it won't uninstall and you can't do anything through the GUI because the files are still owned by root somehow and all have a lock icon on them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

When you say it quit working, what did it do? Did you get the reconnecting to host and it never reconnects?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> When you say it quit working, what did it do? Did you get the reconnecting to host and it never reconnects?



The "work done for the project" was from like last week and it said "Downloading work from server" when I restarted it several times and I don't think it ever worked to begin with.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Your troubles are certainly making me reconsider Linux for the i7-920.  Yeah, it might be a bit faster, but Windows just _works_ and I know how to fix it when something goes wrong


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 2, 2012)

Linux has generally worked very well for me.

Edit: Well, Ubuntu to specific, and Gentoo sometime long ago.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Linux has generally worked very well for me.
> 
> Edit: Well, Ubuntu to specific, and Gentoo sometime long ago.



I was considering Linux Mint, I ran it on my laptop briefly with success.  Only axed it so I could play games  (don't have space for Windows & Linux + games + music on a 120GB SSD)


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 2, 2012)

Mint is a derivative, so I guess it shouldn't be that different(And heard it's also one of the user friendly versions).

And while I agree that 2 OS's on 120GB is a bit tight, linux doesn't need to take more than 10-15 to work fine.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The "work done for the project" was from like last week and it said "Downloading work from server" when I restarted it several times and I don't think it ever worked to begin with.



was it just one or maybe wu that where downloading, but wouldn't download? And and it would get any other work until it seemed to finish downloading those packets? Also did you try just aborting the download *and* that work unit? I had 2 wu that did that last week. It wouldn't download the files for that wu and it also stopped the system from getting other work. So when it finished what it had that was it. until I aborted the download and the wu under tasks. It may have been the Clean energy project if I remember correctly. And this was on one of my windows rigs. The Linux rigs have been flawless for months.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> was it just one or maybe wu that where downloading, but wouldn't download? And and it would get any other work until it seemed to finish downloading those packets? Also did you try just aborting the download *and* that work unit? I had 2 wu that did that last week. It wouldn't download the files for that wu and it also stopped the system from getting other work. So when it finished what it had that was it. until I aborted the download and the wu under tasks. It may have been the Clean energy project if I remember correctly. And this was on one of my windows rigs. The Linux rigs have been flawless for months.



I have CMD2 wu's that get stuck on the Opty and the 980X and the rigs seem to forget to report their work (both Linux rigs). It doesn't happen very often but when it does I've aborted that one wu and everything goes back to normal.

I haven't seen this happen on the Windows rigs???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

When one of them things get suck at downloading it will run the rig right out of work. I have tried to kick start the download but it doesn't work. The only way is to as you said find which wu is at fault and abort it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

I had an issue when I first setup the 2700k where my device profiles had it set to only get C4SW WUs, which would automatically fail while downloading.  I switched it to a different profile and that fixed it--and since then it's been able to download all WUs just fine.  BOINC is just weird sometimes


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 2, 2012)

It won't be a lot, but I added my slow linux workstation to WCG to crunch in its off hours. Little Pentium Dual-Core, one of the Core 2 Pentiums. The Phenom II 940 rig is giving me issues with running headless as well. It was booting and now its not. I think I'll have to re-attach its head to find out what is going on.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It won't be a lot, but I added my slow linux workstation to WCG to crunch in its off hours. Little Pentium Dual-Core, one of the Core 2 Pentiums. The Phenom II 940 rig is giving me issues with running headless as well. It was booting and now its not. I think I'll have to re-attach its head to find out what is going on.



I'm not sure what PentDC this is, but I have a 2GHz laptop PentDC that runs Win7 x64 and crunches 24/7 that gets ~900 PPD [between 850 and 950].  Not bad since I already had it and it takes basically no space.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> was it just one or maybe wu that where downloading, but wouldn't download? And and it would get any other work until it seemed to finish downloading those packets? Also did you try just aborting the download *and* that work unit? I had 2 wu that did that last week. It wouldn't download the files for that wu and it also stopped the system from getting other work. So when it finished what it had that was it. until I aborted the download and the wu under tasks. It may have been the Clean energy project if I remember correctly. And this was on one of my windows rigs. The Linux rigs have been flawless for months.



I'll try that next time. I hate being stuck with the basic BOINC front end on Linux, so I sort of jumped the gun and assumed BOINC had broken. When I uninstalled and re-installed it, things got real screwy and I figured it would just be best to wipe and re-install the machine.  

This time, I made sure that all the updates were done before installing BOINC, if that makes any difference. It was the last machine I put Ubuntu on and I was in a hurry to leave work so maybe that screwed it up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

Crazy stuff, I dusted the i7-950 rig this morning and my load temps dropped 18ºc.  Isn't that nuts?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Crazy stuff, I dusted the i7-950 rig this morning and my load temps dropped 18ºc.  Isn't that nuts?





Perhaps it was throttling and that's why your PPD was so bad?

Anyways, when I was still using the Dell Inspiron on a daily basis, I'd take out the heatsink and clean out the dust every few months--temps would usually drop 10-15C and it would be far quieter.  It's amazing how much crud can accumulate inside a computer


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'll try that next time. I hate being stuck with the basic BOINC front end on Linux, so I sort of jumped the gun and assumed BOINC had broken. When I uninstalled and re-installed it, things got real screwy and I figured it would just be best to wipe and re-install the machine.
> 
> This time, I made sure that all the updates were done before installing BOINC, if that makes any difference. It was the last machine I put Ubuntu on and I was in a hurry to leave work so maybe that screwed it up.



Hell the first thing I do is install boinc and get it crunching. lol. Are you installing Boinc from the software center of are you using terminal? The one from the Ubuntu software center is basically the same as the windows client.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell the first thing I do is install boinc and get it crunching. lol. Are you installing Boinc from the software center of are you using terminal? The one from the Ubuntu software center is basically the same as the windows client.



I use the one from the Software Center. The only other thing I install as well is TeamViewer, which is a sloppy WINE port but it works. If you do use it, be sure to add it to the Startup Applications and have your computer auto login so you aren't screwed after a restart.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I use the one from the Software Center. The only other thing I install as well is TeamViewer, which is a sloppy WINE port but it works. If you do use it, be sure to add it to the Startup Applications and have your computer auto login so you aren't screwed after a restart.



Thanks for the tip man.  I do have mine to auto login as I am the only one who dares to touch the Ubuntu rigs. Wifey won't even get close to them. LOL


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 3, 2012)

Found one of the projects that don't heat up my system so much. 
And the red box was just me failing. And second desktop is too.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Found one of the projects that don't heat up my system so much.
> And the red box was just me failing. And second desktop is too.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121002/Capture007.jpg



Looks good!  I haven't noticed a big temperature difference between projects, buta then again I haven't really been looking...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

Running like a champ!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice temps there Brandon!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice temps there Brandon!



This cooler is no slouch! Thermaltake has hit a home run with the new series of AIO coolers


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Running like a champ!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121003/.jpg



What cooler do you have there?  My 2700k is running ~10C hotter 100MHz slower....then again, it's on a Gaia with a single fan.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What cooler do you have there?  My 2700k is running ~10C hotter 100MHz slower....then again, it's on a Gaia with a single fan.



Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer that I reviewed earlier this year.

Oh BTW I just gave your motherboard props in the trending Asus to buy ASrock thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer that I reviewed earlier this year.
> 
> Oh BTW I just gave your motherboard props in the trending Asus to buy ASrock thread.



That's great!  I guess I could try the Kuhler 620 (should be similar) on the 2700k to see how it does.  But with temps around 65c there's probably no need--I'd imagine that the Bloomfield chip will need the cooling most.

Is this your i7 at work, or the one in your System Specs?

I saw that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's great!  I guess I could try the Kuhler 620 (should be similar) on the 2700k to see how it does.  But with temps around 65c there's probably no need--I'd imagine that the Bloomfield chip will need the cooling most.
> 
> Is this your i7 at work, or the one in your System Specs?
> 
> I saw that



The cruncher in my list is the one I am on right now at work. It did have 5770 Xfire but I sold the Asus one and I have the XFX 5770 left in it and it still games very well with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

The AMD X4 BE has been decommissioned, it was nice while it lasted 

I'm sure my parents will enjoy it, and I hope to build the i7-920 soon


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The cruncher in my list is the one I am on right now at work. It did have 5770 Xfire but I sold the Asus one and I have the XFX 5770 left in it and it still games very well with it.



Need to be putting a 6850 in that rig so you can enjoy some gaming and catch those WCG gpu beta's! 

@Ion- I'm sure they will enjoy it!!!


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like for a limited time only I'll be powering on an additional i7 930 (stock) and the SR-2 with (stock L5639's). Not expecting much, but have probably this month in which to make the most of it before it's shut-down again. Sticking the 560Ti on F@H too for a last effort.


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Looks like for a limited time only I'll be powering on an additional i7 930 (stock) and the SR-2 with (stock L5639's). Not expecting much, but have probably this month in which to make the most of it before it's shut-down again. Sticking the 560Ti on F@H too for a last effort.



A little digital warmth is always welcome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Looks like for a limited time only I'll be powering on an additional i7 930 (stock) and the SR-2 with (stock L5639's). Not expecting much, but have probably this month in which to make the most of it before it's shut-down again. Sticking the 560Ti on F@H too for a last effort.



Keep it up KieX! You are doing a GREAt job!


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> A little digital warmth is always welcome!



It's cold this time of year. Definitely can justify a little heat 



brandonwh64 said:


> Keep it up KieX! You are doing a GREAt job!



Thanks bro  Same can be said of everyone else though. Honestly, to the best of my knowledge all my old SandyBridge fleet is still crunching/folding with TPU. So that was a small dream accomplished


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Thanks bro  Same can be said of everyone else though. Honestly, to the best of my knowledge all my old SandyBridge fleet is still crunching/folding with TPU. So that was a small dream accomplished



The 2600K combo I bought from you is the only one I have left and its not leaving peroid! It will remain my one cruncher as long as I can pay my bills LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Looks like for a limited time only I'll be powering on an additional i7 930 (stock) and the SR-2 with (stock L5639's). Not expecting much, but have probably this month in which to make the most of it before it's shut-down again. Sticking the 560Ti on F@H too for a last effort.


Awesome! 

Glad to hear that we'll be getting a temporary boost from you again! 


KieX said:


> It's cold this time of year. Definitely can justify a little heat
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro  Same can be said of everyone else though. Honestly, to the best of my knowledge all my old SandyBridge fleet is still crunching/folding with TPU. So that was a small dream accomplished



That SB setup I purchased from you is great.  It's still doing a strong 6.4k PPD or so @ 4.4GHz and it's running cool & quiet.  Love it!


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The 2600K combo I bought from you is the only one I have left and its not leaving peroid! It will remain my one cruncher as long as I can pay my bills LOL



 Similar here. Got this one last month of work hence why I'll throw everything I have into WCG for now. Then after that got to drastically cut my power use so will be taking out the power meter again and making some calculations on running costs and PPD/Watt.

Similar to what I've said of [Ion] in the past.. I'll crunch with a toaster if I must, but I'll crunch


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Similar here. Got this one last month of work hence why I'll throw everything I have into WCG for now. Then after that got to drastically cut my power use so will be taking out the power meter again and making some calculations on running costs and PPD/Watt.
> 
> Similar to what I've said of [Ion] in the past.. I'll crunch with a toaster if I must, but I'll crunch



I have herd that those new IB mobile I7's that cadaveca has been reviewing would fit the bill for a LOW wattage cruncher that would probably get around 3.5-4K PPD 8 threads.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have herd that those new IB mobile I7's that cadaveca has been reviewing would fit the bill for a LOW wattage cruncher that would probably get around 3.5-4K PPD 8 threads.



These 35w IVB i7s are pretty sweet.  I have one in my Thinkpad E430, and, despite being my daily computer that I play games on and haul back and forth to class, I'm still getting 3.7k PPD out of it.  If it did nothing but crunch, I think it would get 4k easy.  It has a DC power draw of about 41w with the screen off, so I'd imagine that it would be just over 50w AC as a desktop


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have herd that those new IB mobile I7's that cadaveca has been reviewing would fit the bill for a LOW wattage cruncher that would probably get around 3.5-4K PPD 8 threads.



Hmm.. might check that out. My only reservation is that Haswell is round the corner and that should also be a big improvement in power use.



[Ion] said:


> These 35w IVB i7s are pretty sweet.  I have one in my Thinkpad E430, and, despite being my daily computer that I play games on and haul back and forth to class, I'm still getting 3.7k PPD out of it.  If it did nothing but crunch, I think it would get 4k easy.  It has a DC power draw of about 41w with the screen off, so I'd imagine that it would be just over 50w AC as a desktop



You have piqued my interest. Gonna start looking around for the prices. What model/speed is this i7 you're talking about?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Hmm.. might check that out. My only reservation is that Haswell is round the corner and that should also be a big improvement in power use.
> 
> 
> 
> You have piqued my interest. Gonna start looking around for the prices. What model/speed is this i7 you're talking about?



Core i7 3612QM

It does 2.8GHz on all 8 threads for 31w (according to ThrottleStop and CPUID Hardware Monitor).  Or, what the i7-920 does at stock, but with 100w less.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 4, 2012)

Just remembered I have virtually unlimited electricity (living on uni halls)

leaving this running 24/7 now


----------



## Bow (Oct 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Just remembered I have virtually unlimited electricity (living on uni halls)
> 
> leaving this running 24/7 now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 4, 2012)

Well half of my video upgrade is done. Part 2 next week when the other card gets here.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Just remembered I have virtually unlimited electricity (living on uni halls)
> 
> leaving this running 24/7 now



Isn't it amazing? 

I can leave ~1000w of computers going 24/7 and it costs nothing


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's my new AMD X2:





An X2 5600+ on some cheap Compaq board.  The stock cooler was a 1-inch-thick Aluminum thing with a fan that spun at about 12 RPM that kept the CPU to ~80C under load. I've replaced it (for now) with a copper heatsink from a Pentium D.  It's cable-tied on and keeps it at about 65C.  If anyone has a stock AMD heatpipe heatsink or similar, I'd love one!


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 4, 2012)

Is this also the one you can run from your PS3? Might as well leave that on too
Or is that Folding at Home?


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Just remembered I have virtually unlimited electricity (living on uni halls)
> 
> leaving this running 24/7 now



A lot of people have "unlimited" electricity. Weather you believe it or not, the more average electricity each student uses the more likely that they're going to increase the price of on-campus housing. It's a balance and I found that living off campus while I was going to college was actually cheaper than paying for a dorm room (including heat, electricity, rent, food, and internet). It was also something I paid monthly so it didn't contribute to my debt like tuition did.


El_Mayo said:


> Is this also the one you can run from your PS3? Might as well leave that on too
> Or is that Folding at Home?


That's folding.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Isn't it amazing?
> 
> I can leave ~1000w of computers going 24/7 and it costs nothing



It's rad
Gonna try and overclock and leave it running


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

Well my next cruncher is coming along. I have it in a temp old case with a temp 450w psu. I need to pick up a psu with 2 pcie connectors. The 450 w I have with it only has 2 x 4 pin molex leads with 4 connectors each. With the fans, hdd and optical drive it just isn't enough connectors to use adapters to run the gpu. That and I don't trust running that much on those lines. So I am going to use the psu temporary to get the system up and going and ready to crunch. Then I will shut it down until I find a good cheap psu that will fit the bill. Also the case is pretty much a junk case I had laying around and I am just using it to make it easier to test the system without it strung all over the kitchen table. There is a certain case I want for this one which I will purchase when funds get better. Other then that the system is pretty much together. I have 2 mobos which to chose from. I have a certain thign I want to test each board for and if both fail then I am going to use the cheaper of the 2 boards for my cruncher.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey guys with the cooler months coming... I'm going to kick it up a notch!  I'll be adding my 2600k @ 4.5GHz in mine, and my wife's bedroom. I'm also hoping to upgrade my daughters pc (_Q9550_) around Christmas to a newer faster x4 or x6 processor. I've also cranked production up on my other rigs, and started a few more up. I'm going to push for 40-50+ PPD. I'd like to get a supercomputer like Buck's, but the wife would really kill me..lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

Sweet man. Even though it has gotten alot cooler here now I still have my A/c going. LOL I have 3 crunchers in my bedroom and if I shut the a.c down it does get kinda warm in there. The other three crunchers live a cool life spread out in the Living room.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well my next cruncher is coming along. I have it in a temp old case with a temp 450w psu. I need to pick up a psu with 2 pcie connectors. The 450 w I have with it only has 2 x 4 pin molex leads with 4 connectors each. With the fans, hdd and optical drive it just isn't enough connectors to use adapters to run the gpu. That and I don't trust running that much on those lines. So I am going to use the psu temporary to get the system up and going and ready to crunch. Then I will shut it down until I find a good cheap psu that will fit the bill. Also the case is pretty much a junk case I had laying around and I am just using it to make it easier to test the system without it strung all over the kitchen table. There is a certain case I want for this one which I will purchase when funds get better. Other then that the system is pretty much together. I have 2 mobos which to chose from. I have a certain thign I want to test each board for and if both fail then I am going to use the cheaper of the 2 boards for my cruncher.


What is this new cruncher? 


Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys with the cooler months coming... I'm going to kick it up a notch!  I'll be adding my 2600k @ 4.5GHz in mine, and my wife's bedroom. I'm also hoping to upgrade my daughters pc (_Q9550_) around Christmas to a newer faster x4 or x6 processor. I've also cranked production up on my other rigs, and started a few more up. I'm going to push for 40-50+ PPD. I'd like to get a supercomputer like Buck's, but the wife would really kill me..lol


Amazing, that's great to hear! 
My 2600k does 6k+ PPD on its own--its an amazing CPU.
I'd imagine that an X4 or X6 wouldn't be tangibly faster than that Q9550--I'd say go for a FX-8 or i7 or leav it alone.
If you can double your PPD over the next few months that would be sweet! 


I'm probably going to be selling my parents' old computer (C2D E6550) and perhaps my AMD X2 5000+ as well...between the two, that should be ~$280 or so.  Maybe a bit more.  Either way, it would be about enough to get a FX-8 or another i7 to add to the farm.  Or 3 GTX460s for FAH


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What is this new cruncher?



x2 555 that unlocks and I will oc it to where my current one is at. Should be good for atleast 3k ppd point bump. Which should put me close to the 25k ppd mark. I also may put another low power matx cruncher up to replace the A64 x2 rig. Which should put me in the 26 to 28k range.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> x2 555 that unlocks and I will oc it to where my current one is at. Should be good for atleast 3k ppd point bump. Which should put me close to the 25k ppd mark. I also may put another low power matx cruncher up to replace the A64 x2 rig. Which should put me in the 26 to 28k range.



Sweet! 
The X4 965BE I has does ~3k PPD @ stock, so the unlocked 555 should do nicely.


I'm really gonna have to get a FX-8...with the 920, I should be at ~21k or so, and the dual cores should do ~2.5-3k combined.  So then ~24k....or ~26k with a FX-8120 OCed


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

That be sweet too man.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That be sweet too man.



While I'm never going to hit Norton's output, a consistent 20k PPD or a bit more would be very welcome.  That and more cores that would help me get new badges faster


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> While I'm never going to hit Norton's output, a consistent 20k PPD or a bit more would be very welcome.  That and more cores that would help me get new badges faster



We're all running close to the same if the 4P and 980X weren't running here 

On another item:
Looks like pops pulled the plug on his rigs- all of them seem to be dropping off to zero. Hope he's OK?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> We're all running close to the same if the 4P and 980X weren't running here
> 
> On another item:
> Looks like pops pulled the plug on his rigs- all of them seem to be dropping off to zero. Hope he's OK?



I saw that.  I'll PM him and see if anything's happened


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

I need to PM him as well. I have been so busy that I have not been able to find a box for his monitor and cooler. Let me see what I can dig up today.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> A lot of people have "unlimited" electricity. Weather you believe it or not, the more average electricity each student uses the more likely that they're going to increase the price of on-campus housing. It's a balance and I found that living off campus while I was going to college was actually cheaper than paying for a dorm room (including heat, electricity, rent, food, and internet). It was also something I paid monthly so it didn't contribute to my debt like tuition did.
> 
> That's folding.



didn't see this reply

I'll find out how to run Folding @ Home on PS3
and I get £2000 off my £4200 accommodation bill


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> didn't see this reply
> 
> I'll find out how to run Folding @ Home on PS3
> and I get £2000 off my £4200 accommodation bill



life with playstation.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 5, 2012)

The Phenom II is now at work and crunching away.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The Phenom II is now at work and crunching away.





The PHII X4s and X6s do really well for WCG


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The PHII X4s and X6s do really well for WCG



They sure do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Well the 785GTM-E45 is off to RMA. I am going to need a CPU so if anyone has like a cheap old X2 brisbane laying around I could sure use it and maybe like 2x1GB DDR2 say 667mhz.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well the 785GTM-E45 is off to RMA. I am going to need a CPU so if anyone has like a cheap old X2 brisbane laying around I could sure use it and maybe like 2x1GB DDR2 say 667mhz.



I can get you some RAM I think.  I have an X2 5K+, but I'm using that in my Compaq setup.  Hopefully gonna sell it and pick up something faster.

I'll check what RAM I have lying around later


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well the 785GTM-E45 is off to RMA. I am going to need a CPU so if anyone has like a cheap old X2 brisbane laying around I could sure use it and maybe like 2x1GB DDR2 say 667mhz.


What Mobo you gonna run? I might have something laying around.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2012)

i got a PM from him earlier this week he got my drive but he has been busy and hasn't had time to install it he didnt indicate anything was wrong.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> They sure do.



I third that notion


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 6, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> life with playstation.



cheers


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2012)

Brought a PII x4 rig online for WCG 24/7 this morning. It's a B93 @ 3.72Ghz. Not bad for a $39 Business CPU! I will slowly build up my base rigs and bring another PII x4(FX-5000 @ 3.2Ghz) online tomorrow. The i7-870 is having memory issues and bsod's(f%$#ing OCZ), so swapping ram to find compatibility. Keep up the great crunching boy's!

Edit: Looks like it was the OCZ ram. All 8 cores are loading up and 4.0Ghz O/C is not an issue anymore. Temps have increased to 70c+, which means the rig is optimized now. 

*Brandon, I have spare AMD CPU's. What mobo are you running as back-up until the RMA is complete?
*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Brought a PII x4 rig online for WCG 24/7 this morning. It's a B93 @ 3.72Ghz. Not bad for a $39 Business CPU! I will slowly build up my base rigs and bring another PII x4(FX-5000 @ 3.2Ghz) online tomorrow. The i7-870 is having memory issues and bsod's(f%$#ing OCZ), so swapping ram to find compatibility. Keep up the great crunching boy's!
> 
> Edit: Looks like it was the OCZ ram. All 8 cores are loading up and 4.0Ghz O/C is not an issue anymore. Temps have increased to 70c+, which means the rig is optimized now.
> 
> ...



Sweet!  With those three quads you'll be top-20 consistently--perhaps if you bring some more of the X4s online, pie time again 

I really despise OCZ.  I've had more failures with their products than any other brand.

What settings are you using for that 4GHz OC?  I'm really tempted to push my i7-860 higher once I get back to school tomorrow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What Mobo you gonna run? I might have something laying around.



785GTM-E45 is the motherboard I RMAed so hopefully I get a better one back but if not it will be the same motherboard which is am2+/am3


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 785GTM-E45 is the motherboard I RMAed so hopefully I get a better one back but if not it will be the same motherboard which is am2+/am3



So, you need a CPU for that board, correct?


----------



## Bow (Oct 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well the 785GTM-E45 is off to RMA. I am going to need a CPU so if anyone has like a cheap old X2 brisbane laying around I could sure use it and maybe like 2x1GB DDR2 say 667mhz.



Shot you a PM, I have some memory that might work for you.


----------



## hat (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been seeing some errors lately... My main machine, which I came to with a message saying it recovered from a BSOD, has returned one error. The other machine which has no apparent problems returned about 10 errors. 

Not sure what to do about the other machine... I'll have to keep an eye on them. I thought I had all that shit ironed out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

hat said:


> I've been seeing some errors lately... My main machine, which I came to with a message saying it recovered from a BSOD, has returned one error. The other machine which has no apparent problems returned about 10 errors.
> 
> Not sure what to do about the other machine... I'll have to keep an eye on them. I thought I had all that shit ironed out.



An error or two isn't terrible.  Occasionally my i7 laptop will error a WU, or one of the C2Ds.  A lot in a row indicates an instability, especially on an OCed system, but if you're only getting them occasionally it's OK


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So, you need a CPU for that board, correct?



Yea I will need a CPU for it. I have a cooler I think, I will have to dig in my closet.



Bow said:


> Shot you a PM, I have some memory that might work for you.



Yea I got your PM. Once I know they are going to replace/fix the board I will hit you up.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2012)

Bow said:


> Shot you a PM, I have some memory that might work for you.



Nice signature Bow!!!!  Kashmir is one of my favorite songs of days ago man.


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2012)

Something strange is going on here. My 3.8GHz x6 is doing 6400PPD, up from the usual 4600. It's producing significantly more points than my 3.8GHz i7 920! It doesn't even have a GPU capable of running WCG tasks...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2012)

My final rig for the year is almost done. Yeah hmm. I have got to change some fans to non lighted fans since this rig will be set up with the 3 linux rigs in my bedroom. I am going to install the os tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2012)

hat said:


> Something strange is going on here. My 3.8GHz x6 is doing 6400PPD, up from the usual 4600. It's producing significantly more points than my 3.8GHz i7 920! It doesn't even have a GPU capable of running WCG tasks...



Wow, that's amazing!  Are there any projects in particular that it's doing so well on?

I assume you're getting ~5k PPD or a bit more from the i7-920?


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2012)

I have no clue what's going on here. Honestly I think it's some kind of error somewhere. The 920 is hanging around 4400 right now, the highest I've seen is 4600, but the 920 is the computer I actually use, so the points are a bit erratic on it. The x6 doesn't hardly get used at all. It seems the points on the x6 are on the way to dipping back down to where they usually are.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2012)

hat said:


> I have no clue what's going on here. Honestly I think it's some kind of error somewhere. The 920 is hanging around 4400 right now, the highest I've seen is 4600, but the 920 is the computer I actually use, so the points are a bit erratic on it. The x6 doesn't hardly get used at all. It seems the points on the x6 are on the way to dipping back down to where they usually are.



It may have just been a fluctuation of how many pending validations are clearing out..., the ppd on some of my rigs has been moving around lately as well?


----------



## Bow (Oct 7, 2012)

I have GPU Crunching selected, how do I know if they are Crunching anything?


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2012)

Bow said:


> I have GPU Crunching selected, how do I know if they are Crunching anything?



Check the WCG website "results status" page and select beta under projects.

Check the gpu beta thread here for some screenshots of them running

*Note- they come in quick and leave quick so they're hard to catch sometimes


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2012)

Bow said:


> I have GPU Crunching selected, how do I know if they are Crunching anything?



GPU WUs are rare at this point.  They'll come and go, usually we'll get an hour or two of them once a week.  So you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> It may have just been a fluctuation of how many pending validations are clearing out..., the ppd on some of my rigs has been moving around lately as well?


I still have WU's from the Opty-4P rig clearing a week later


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

OMG DEAL OF THE CENTURY! 4x AMD Opteron 6128 12MB Cache *8-Core* Server Processor for 380$ SHIPPED FOR ALL 4!!!!

These are 270$ a piece on newegg right now!!

8x4 = 32 crunching cores!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1721305


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG DEAL OF THE CENTURY! 4x AMD Opteron 6128 12MB Cache *8-Core* Server Processor for 380$ SHIPPED FOR ALL 4!!!!
> 
> These are 270$ a piece on newegg right now!!
> 
> ...


Holy shit.  That's quite a lot of CPU cores


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Holy shit.  That's quite a lot of CPU cores



I think norton need to shift fire on his new build! This would be a build to end all builds!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

HOLY CRAP.  Imma have to throw my car up on Craigslist to get that!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> HOLY CRAP.  Imma have to throw my car up on Craigslist to get that!



HUSH YOUR DAMN MOUTH! we don't talk to her like that cause she knows shes special that no money can buy!


LOLOLOLOLOLZZZZZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

She knows I'm kidding


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> She knows I'm kidding



Its ok kitteh!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

That face is priceless.  

I just got an idea.  I'm going to truths PSU from the 2nd cruncher on my 2600K.  I have a feeling my issue is PSU related.  Got nothing to lose.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That face is priceless.
> 
> I just got an idea.  I'm going to truths PSU from the 2nd cruncher on my 2600K.  I have a feeling my issue is PSU related.  Got nothing to lose.



What issue?  Random BSOD'ing OCing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes random BSOD.


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think norton need to shift fire on his new build! This would be a build to end all builds!



It's not the time to tempt me with a server build 

We'll see what happens next year


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG DEAL OF THE CENTURY! 4x AMD Opteron 6128 12MB Cache *8-Core* Server Processor for 380$ SHIPPED FOR ALL 4!!!!
> 
> These are 270$ a piece on newegg right now!!
> 
> ...



Both cars are on craiglist now. Ima have me a serva even if it means I have to sell bothe Dsm's for $500 a piece to afford it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

NO!!!!!  That is a steal of a deal though!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 8, 2012)

Hell 4 opty's have got to worth more then 2 dsm's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Both cars are on craiglist now. Ima have me a serva even if it means I have to sell bothe Dsm's for $500 a piece to afford it.



Dude I have 500$ cash ole blue right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dude I have 500$ cash ole blue right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 8, 2012)

Here we go again with the *D*on't *S*ell *M*e posts.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

I have the X2 5k+ up and crunching:






I don't have the HSF from Buck Nasty yet, but I remembered that I have the Gaia, and, with no X58 board, I can use it on the X2.  Temps are a good 30-35C lower than the stock Compaq cooler


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Here we go again with the *D*on't *S*ell *M*e posts.



AWww raptor hatin...! LOLZ


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

Well you can't spell disappointment with out DSM. 


New cruncher starting to report in LOL Cranked it up full time this morning before I left for work as the thing was just to bright to leave running last night. I changed out the fans when I got home from work today to non lighted fans.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well you can't spell disappointment with out DSM.
> 
> 
> New cruncher starting to report in LOL Cranked it up full time this morning before I left for work as the thing was just to bright to leave running last night. I changed out the fans when I got home from work today to non lighted fans.
> ...



Chucky? 

Glad to see you have it online! 

Now let's see it stomp all over my X2 (Oesterreich)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

It is now clocked up some due to it's successful trial run today. So I gave it a small bump (200 mhz)up to test it for stability.


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

The rest of my parts in 2 more days...... 

The new rig will be crunching Friday night


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> The rest of my parts in 2 more days......
> 
> The new rig will be crunching Friday night



Weren't they originally supposed to be here tomorrow?

Another X8 will be a great addition to the team 


Now if only AMD can release an AM3+ FX-12 CPU


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Weren't they originally supposed to be here tomorrow?
> 
> Another X8 will be a great addition to the team
> 
> ...



Delayed one day due to the Holiday 

Not 12 cores... AMD figures out how build virtual CPU's using the stream processors in their GPU's and APU's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

The X2 set up in its temporary position (will be installing it in an old Antec case once the HSF from Buck arrives):




It's positioned such that the CPU HSF is right in line with the virtually unlimited supply of cold air from the window


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

Some interesting graphs come out of my WCG points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

Shows You are making good progress aquinus.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shows You are making good progress aquinus.



Thanks! We should start seeing some progress from the PII 940 today too.  I've actually been very happy with how much I've been getting out of my i7. I'm pulling about 5k a day with the i7 alone.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Thanks! We should start seeing some progress from the PII 940 today too.  I've actually been very happy with how much I've been getting out of my i7. I'm pulling about 5k a day with the i7 alone.



This is the 3820?  At those clocks, you should be getting at least 6k 
I get 4.5k from a 3.4GHz i7 860 that's running two GPUs for FAH--my 2600k @ 4.4GHz is getting just under 6k PPD most days (running a GTX470).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

Could be the projects he's running too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

The projects have alot to do with it.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This is the 3820?  At those clocks, you should be getting at least 6k
> I get 4.5k from a 3.4GHz i7 860 that's running two GPUs for FAH--my 2600k @ 4.4GHz is getting just under 6k PPD most days (running a GTX470).





Chicken Patty said:


> Could be the projects he's running too.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The projects have alot to do with it.



I did just change my settings on which projects I want to do. Also this computer gets used a lot by either me or my wife so it's not using 100% CPU all the time. As it gets colder outside I'll boost the volts a little bit and push it back up to 4.75ghz like I did last winter. It appears that I'm averaging about 5.4k off the 3820, which isn't bad for a machine that isn't dedicated to crunching. I also have a strange feeling that running it in Linux might have some advantages, however I don't think my wife will let me make that crossing with this machine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

Then that explains it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2012)

Been sick today. had to go to the doctor and get medicine for a big sinus infection. When I got home I decided to unlock my XFX 6950 non reference card to see if I could and it did! Just pushed over 10K in 3dmark11 and it feels good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

Hope you feel better Man!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Been sick today. had to go to the doctor and get medicine for a big sinus infection. When I got home I decided to unlock my XFX 6950 non reference card to see if I could and it did! Just pushed over 10K in 3dmark11 and it feels good.


Wow, that's not too shabby.  I manage to barely pull of 9k with my 6870s @ 1ghz core.



Chicken Patty said:


> Hope you feel better Man!


+1: What CP said.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Just got a special box from Captain 4P:


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Been sick today. had to go to the doctor and get medicine for a big sinus infection. When I got home I decided to unlock my XFX 6950 non reference card to see if I could and it did! Just pushed over 10K in 3dmark11 and it feels good.



Get better man! 
And I read in our Radeon Club as well, that you unlocked the cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

It's looking like the X2 should be doing ~1.35k PPD.  Not too shabby for a system I paid $10 for 

(And definitely a better PPD/$ than the Sossaman setup I was considering)


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's looking like the X2 should be doing ~1.35k PPD.  Not too shabby for a system I paid $10 for
> 
> (And definitely a better PPD/$ than the Sossaman setup I was considering)



Scale it up .... 13.5k for $100 and I'm in


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2012)

How do I do the GPU betas and how would my 6950 2gb unlocked cards do in it?


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do I do the GPU betas and how would my 6950 2gb unlocked cards do in it?



You get 56 points or so per work unit- your card should do them in 3 minutes. You have 2 cards so you'll do them 2 at a time.

Enable beta testing on the WCG website and check off use GPU in the preferences menu in the BOINC manager.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Enable beta testing on the WCG website and check off use GPU in the preferences menu in the BOINC manager.



Do you know which projects in particular have GPU WUs? I've yet to see one come up, granted I just enabled beta projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Do you know which projects in particular have GPU WUs? I've yet to see one come up, granted I just enabled beta projects.



GPU WUs are very intermittent 

The GPU WUs that I've gotten are HCC Betas


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like my FX-6200 rig isn't reporting 

Will need to visit the rig tomorrow and see what may have happened.... hopefully it just dropped its internet connection. In any case it should be something minor- that rig has been running flawlessly for months.

fingers crossed


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, on the brighter side, I have the cooler from Buck Nasty installed and the AMD X2 moved into an Antec case.  It's going to sit next to my desk and crunch/fold until someone on CL wants it (I might as well get the ~1.3k PPD from it, but if I can sell it for half of the price of an AMD X8 I might as well) 

That, and with the cooler weather I've gotten my friend with the i5-2500k to fire his system back up---if he can keep it running this time, that's ~3.5k PPD 

EDIT:  Here's the AMD X2 as it will remain until sold


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

Well chucky didn't have as good day today. Most of his wu went to the pending pile LOL so it will be a few more days before he spools up to full speed. Damn thing is up to 2 pages of pendings so far. About 3k in points there .  


But the way I have things now, I have done made myself some more room for 1 more cruncher. It will be awhile before I even think about another rig though. Name for the next one will be "Bride of Chucky"


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like the FX-6200 rig is still running. The rig dropped 3+ pages of valid results just after the deadline. 

Still strange that the reporting seems to have gone to about once per day from reporting as work is completed so I'll need to check that?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like the FX-6200 rig is still running. The rig dropped 3+ pages of valid results just after the deadline.
> 
> Still strange that the reporting seems to have gone to about once per day from reporting as work is completed so I'll need to check that?



Do you have Mindweaver's tweak still in place?  I've never had any issues with delays in reporting while using that 

EDIT:  That reminds me, I still need to tweak the X2


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Do you have Mindweaver's tweak still in place?  I've never had any issues with delays in reporting while using that
> 
> EDIT:  That reminds me, I still need to tweak the X2



What is "Mindweavers's tweak?"


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> What is "Mindweavers's tweak?"



BOINC Auto-Report 

I re-pasted my i7 laptop, and CPU temps are down a good ~5C.  The impetus for this is that the cores were running highly unevenly (~70c on the lowest one and nearly 85c on the highest).  I'm hoping that keeping it cooler will allow it to run the full Turbo speeds (2.8GHz).


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 10, 2012)

*sigh*

Is it good that I've begun to expect BSODs at least monthly for both my systems?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Is it good that I've begun to expect BSODs at least monthly for both my systems?



No 

BSODs that frequently are not a good sign--a guess once a month isn't _terrible_, but I would certainly seek to correct that.  Is this happening even on your stock-clocked laptop?


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 10, 2012)

Good news. It's only my laptop that craps. Forgot I fiddled with memory and NB voltage recently on my desktop. 

My laptop, I don't know though. Happens when I'm shutting it down, or doing something on my desktop. Never when I'm actually using.

Also, the about 1,5k PPD for my desktop seems to be fairly accurate.


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2012)

AMD Vishera inventory is expected to arrive 10/30!!! 

Link:
http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/s.cgi?order_id=!ORDERID!&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=HKBOX

@agent00skid- what temp is that laptop running at or is the BSOD coming after it's idle/cooled off?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Good news. It's only my laptop that craps. Forgot I fiddled with memory and NB voltage recently on my desktop.
> 
> My laptop, I don't know though. Happens when I'm shutting it down, or doing something on my desktop. Never when I'm actually using.
> 
> ...


That seems to have stabilized quite nicely 


Norton said:


> AMD Vishera inventory is expected to arrive 10/30!!!
> 
> Link:
> http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/s.cgi?order_id=!ORDERID!&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=HKBOX



Is one in your future?


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That seems to have stabilized quite nicely
> 
> 
> Is one in your future?



Distant future..... 1st of the year maybe


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 10, 2012)

Whoop! Just got myself some GPU WUs. Mmm. Nothing like crunching on two GPUs. 




Edit: They finished before my eyes. xD


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Whoop! Just got myself some GPU WUs. Mmm. Nothing like crunching on two GPUs.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48668&stc=1&d=1349903111
> 
> Edit: They finished before my eyes. xD



Thanks for posting! 

I've suspended FAH and picked up GPU WUs on all three Fermi cards


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe I will see if I can get my 2 GTX 580's crunching...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Maybe I will see if I can get my 2 GTX 580's crunching...



Please do! 

My GTX470 does a GPU WU in about three and a half minutes--so your GTX580s should do even better.  And they're worth 56 points each


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 10, 2012)

It doesn't say beta anywhere on them, does it?

Edit 2: Oh yeah, they're for real. So I guess I'll no longer be able to game. 


Edit: And I'm fighting to keep my laptop below 70°c.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> It doesn't say beta anywhere on them, does it?
> 
> Edit 2: Oh yeah, they're for real. So I guess I'll no longer be able to game.
> 
> ...



No, I just noticed that.  They're for real.  Which is alright I guess, now they don't count towards runtime for a beta badge, and points are down a bit (33.5pts each vs 55.6), but I'm still getting ~16k from my GTX470, so I'm happy.  And a bit over 8k per GTX460


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

4 down and they are still coming in.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 4 down and they are still coming in.



I have a ton in my queues...it looks like this is for real


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

How do i get wcg to use my GPUs only?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

I am over 100 in queue now.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do i get wcg to use my GPUs only?



Set the profile to not allow cpu WU's on WCG website.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Set the profile to not allow cpu WU's on WCG website.



But would this interfere with my cruncher at work since its CPU only?


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 11, 2012)

You can have multiple profiles.







My home profile is GPU only, while default is everything.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> But would this interfere with my cruncher at work since its CPU only?



What gpu is in the work rig?



First 20 gone. On the the next 100+


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys, how to set the GPU percentage on BOINC? Right now, I have my GPU running at 100%, and I do not want :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

OK I created profiles but how do I set the profiles to the device?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, how to set the GPU percentage on BOINC? Right now, I have my GPU running at 100%, and I do not want :/



Unfortunately you can't do that.  Either the GPU runs at 100% for WCG or it doesn't run.  My suggestion is to check the box allowing the GPU to crunch only while the computer isn't in use 

EDIT @ Brandon:  You do that under Device Manager; click on the device and then you can apply it to a specific profile


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Never mind my last post, I found it. Ok I have the work 2600K running CPU only and my Home PC running both 6950's only


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Brandon on Wcg site under device manager you can set your rigs to the profile you want.



The points are rolling in. If they keep the gpu unit up I might switch this rig to only them. LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok its alternating from GPU to GPU once WU are done  COOL!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

So yours isn't running 2 gpu wu at once?


I also spy a 1g.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately you can't do that.  Either the GPU runs at 100% for WCG or it doesn't run.  My suggestion is to check the box allowing the GPU to crunch only while the computer isn't in use
> 
> EDIT @ Brandon:  You do that under Device Manager; click on the device and then you can apply it to a specific profile



Yeah as I was looking at WCG, and saying GPu to use only that %, but on BOINc it's either you use the GPu or not.. I gues I'll have to do that.






ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So yours isn't running 2 gpu wu at once?





maybe it needs the card to be not on Crossfire?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine is crossfired and it's running 2 at once.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So yours isn't running 2 gpu wu at once?
> 
> 
> I also spy a 1g.



Yes that is a 1G 

Nope it will use one card at a time alternating after one is finished.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmm that is wierd. Mine is using both cards at once.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 11, 2012)

well, I think BOINC will work only when computer is not working, but for me it doesn'T seems to work.. I'll have to stop GPU usage, as my window are soo slow when I moved them with GPU running at 100% :/


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> well, I think BOINC will work only when computer is not working, but for me it doesn'T seems to work.. I'll have to stop GPU usage, as my window are soo slow when I moved them with GPU running at 100% :/



In your client under advance/perferences uncheck the box for use gpu while computer is in use. Then you can set a time for when it will start after idle.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> In your client under advance/perferences uncheck the box for use gpu while computer is in use. Then you can set a time for when it will start after idle.



that's only for GPU or CPU too?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

That's just  for gpu. You can set your processor usage with the "While processor usage is less then" box. Also if you don't have to many queued up you will run through the gpu units quick. I am banging through them at about 4 mins each. I have cracked through 40 of them so far.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wonder how many points a piece these WU are going to be for?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Right around 54 points per unit.  Very high yield on these compared to the other wu we do.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wonder how many points a piece these WU are going to be for?



Pretty much exactly 56 points on my GTX460s and GTX470.  Not bad, that's about 27k PPD from the GTX470 alone 

Your AMD cards should do amazingly as well


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

so calculated like this would be 27K*2/7 = Total Bionc PPD of 7714.3?


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Pretty much exactly 56 points on my GTX460s and GTX470.  Not bad, that's about 27k PPD from the GTX470 alone
> 
> Your AMD cards should do amazingly as well



My 7870 is getting the wu to 99.415% in 01:30 and ready to report in 03:15 

These wu's are cruising and barely messing with my TV tuner


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

I am getting 30 points on some and 55 on some and 56 on some. So the points don't seem to be as static as they where with the betas. 
Brandon your calculation is correct man. It would be close to 7700 ppd. 



Norton mine is are hitting 99.416 right at 3 mins and ready to report at about 4 mins. And banging them out 2 at a time.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's just  for gpu. You can set your processor usage with the "While processor usage is less then" box. Also if you don't have to many queued up you will run through the gpu units quick. I am banging through them at about 4 mins each. I have cracked through 40 of them so far.





umm doesn't works for me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmm thats wierd. Man you all are having some weird problems tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> My 7870 is getting the wu to 99.415% in 01:30 and ready to report in 03:15
> 
> These wu's are cruising and barely messing with my TV tuner



That's pretty sweet 

I have no idea why they hang like that at 99.415%...but they all seem to.  WUs on the GTX470 get to 99.415% in ~2:35 and are finishing in about 2:55 to 3:00.

Do you have any other GPUs that could be thrown in, or were they all sold?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmm thats wierd. Man you all are having some weird problems tonight.



Just checked Use GPU with preference instead of always use GPU, that might do the trick


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah try that. I may have forgotten to mention that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am going to pause mine for now so I can game but I will be running this setup during the day while I am at work. Hopefully all goes well tomorrow and it brings in good points!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh you will get some great points from it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

I noticed on the GPU side that if you pause crunching that it finishes what ever GPU WU you have going before completely stopping.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I noticed on the GPU side that if you pause crunching that it finishes what ever GPU WU you have going before completely stopping.



While they were in beta, if you paused the GPU mid-WU it would lose all progress, which is probably why they've done this


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Now I have noticed that unlike the betas the pendings are piling up with these. We are probably going to have quiet a few of our wingmen erroring out and delaying the points some.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's pretty sweet
> 
> I have no idea why they hang like that at 99.415%...but they all seem to.  WUs on the GTX470 get to 99.415% in ~2:35 and are finishing in about 2:55 to 3:00.
> 
> Do you have any other GPUs that could be thrown in, or were they all sold?



I have 2 more that I can use. The 6870 is going in my build this weekend (parts came in today ) and I'm debating about whether or not to use the other.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have 2 more that I can use. The 6870 is going in my build this weekend (parts came in today ) and I'm debating about whether or not to use the other.



Awesome.  That HD6870 should be very solid as well 



EVGA shipped out my replacement X58 board today; I'm hoping that I'll get it Monday or Tuesday (I can't imagine that it will arrive by Friday, but we'll see).  I'm debating whether I want to pick up a GTX470 for it or something ATI.  Once you get that HD6870 installed, let me know how fast it's completing WUs, as I might be able to swing one of those or a HD6850.  Or there's the tried-and-true nV, which pulls wicked PPD in FAH and WCG


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

I am running 2 6850's in Crossfire and they are doing them right at 4 mins a wu.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome.  That HD6870 should be very solid as well
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA shipped out my replacement X58 board today; I'm hoping that I'll get it Monday or Tuesday (I can't imagine that it will arrive by Friday, but we'll see).  I'm debating whether I want to pick up a GTX470 for it or something ATI.  Once you get that HD6870 installed, let me know how fast it's completing WUs, as I might be able to swing one of those or a HD6850.  Or there's the tried-and-true nV, which pulls wicked PPD in FAH and WCG



Ask Mad for a GPUZ screenie of his 6850's running these.... temps should be nice and low and they run the wu's pretty quick 

But you're right... if you want to be able to do F@H and gpu crunching then NV is the way to go.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am running 2 6850's in Crossfire and they are doing them right at 4 mins a wu.


About how much are used HD6850s?  That's about 1/3 slower than a GTX470, so as long as they can be had for a bit less than $100 it would be worthwhile.


Norton said:


> Ask Mad for a GPUZ screenie of his 6850's running these.... temps should be nice and low and they run the wu's pretty quick
> 
> But you're right... if you want to be able to do F@H and gpu crunching then NV is the way to go.



Yup.  I'd imagine that the HCC GPU WUs will dry up at some point, and I like knowing that my cards will perform well in FAH and not kill WCG while running.  But we'll see, I would like to try Team Red.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

They are sub 100 now. Spartan has one for sale right now that I just happen to have the box and original disc for. He is asking 90 for it. Which is what I paid for the XFX dual fan one I got from him. Alos my time maybe a tad slower then yours with the same card as my proc is clocked slower. These wu use the gpu + 1 core. A 6850 in your rig may do them in 3 mins or less.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They are sub 100 now. Spartan has one for sale right now that I just happen to have the box and original disc for. He is asking 90 for it. Which is what I paid for the XFX dual fan one I got from him. Alos my time maybe a tad slower then yours with the same card as my proc is clocked slower. These wu use the gpu + 1 core. A 6850 in your rig may do them in 3 mins or less.



Cool, thanks.  I'd imagine that the HD6850s would use _considerably_ less power and be far quieter than these GF100 cards.  Time to read some reviews to see what I think


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I can tell you this. They use one power connector and I can acxtually see a difference with the power usage compaired to the 4870's I had in here. Also with them running as hard as they are right now I cannot hear them at all. And there 2 of them in this rig. One has 2 fans running 65% and the other has one fan running 90%


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> A 6850 in your rig may do them in 3 mins or less.



My 6870s complete one Help Conquer Cancer GPU WU in 4 minutes each at stock GPU speeds. I also might add that even though it is pushing my GPUs ~95%, they're only drawing 80-100 watts between the two of them more than the CPU loaded by itself. Could be the type of math being done.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My 6870s complete one Help Conquer Cancer GPU WU in 4 minutes each at stock GPU speeds. I also might add that even though it is pushing my GPUs ~95%, they're only drawing 80-100 watts between the two of them more than the CPU loaded by itself. Could be the type of math being done.



Wow.  50w/GPU is a pretty amazing deal.  Given that each card is basically doing 20k PPD from that 

I think that an i7 loaded with a bunch of mid-range GPUs is going to become the new high-end WCG rig.  Although it's great that the researchers have found ways to use the GPUs, I do fondly remember the days when even the fastest rig would only pull 25k/day (and that required a 32c setup).  Now $400 in GPUs will get probably 80k PPD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

So it looks like 6800's will do them in about 4 mins a pop. As I am doing them in 4 mins with my x6 @ 3.2 and Aquinus is doing them in 4 mins with his i7 3820 @ 4.5.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys, I'm getting married this Sunday, I'm taking a week off for my honeymoon and pretty much will be out of contact. I'll have the laptop to check things now and again, but not often. 

I plan to leave the crunchers going the whole time, well, at least the X6 anyways.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Have a safe trip Ed and congrats again on the Marriage.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I'm getting married this Sunday, I'm taking a week off for my honeymoon and pretty much will be out of contact. I'll have the laptop to check things now and again, but not often.
> 
> I plan to leave the crunchers going the whole time, well, at least the X6 anyways.



I just celebrated my 1 year with my wife, enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I'm getting married this Sunday, I'm taking a week off for my honeymoon and pretty much will be out of contact. I'll have the laptop to check things now and again, but not often.
> 
> I plan to leave the crunchers going the whole time, well, at least the X6 anyways.



Congrats!


----------



## Daimus (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am getting 30 points on some and 55 on some and 56 on some.



I am getting ~32 points on all.
6950 is getting WU to 99,415% in ~3 min
6670 -----                             in~6 min
6570 -----                             in~8min




Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I'm getting married this Sunday, I'm taking a week off for my honeymoon and pretty much will be out of contact. I'll have the laptop to check things now and again, but not often.



Congrats!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Cool so the 6670 and 6570 are doing good on these? There are a good low cost option for gpu wu's.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool so the 6670 and 6570 are doing good on these? There are a good low cost option for gpu wu's.



Yeah, pretty good for it's price. I'm planning to fill all empty PCI-E slots with these cheap cards.
Should they not to be C-Fired, right?

EDIT:

*ATTENTION!* 

WCG Server Maintenance - Friday Oct 12 starting at 15:00 UTC
The work will be done over a 12 hour period.
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33957


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2012)

If you are using more than 1 GPU add this to your cc_config.xml under options:  

<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I enabled both GPU's...






Averaging about 3:51 minutes


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Yeah, pretty good for it's price. I'm planning to fill all empty PCI-E slots with these cheap cards.
> Should they not to be C-Fired, right?



It's intelligent enough to know to not try and run calculations using crossfire even if it is enabled.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I'm getting married this Sunday, I'm taking a week off for my honeymoon and pretty much will be out of contact. I'll have the laptop to check things now and again, but not often.
> 
> I plan to leave the crunchers going the whole time, well, at least the X6 anyways.


Congratulations!  I hope you have an amazing time and I wish you success in your marriage!


Daimus said:


> I am getting ~32 points on all.
> 6950 is getting WU to 99,415% in ~3 min
> 6670 -----                             in~6 min
> 6570 -----                             in~8min
> ...



Those are really very solid times given the cards you have.  The HD6950 is performing like a GTX470; the HD6670 is performingl ike a GTX460, and the HD6570 is probably like a GTX550Ti.
Given these results, I think I'll snag a GTX470 for the i7-920 system


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It's intelligent enough to know to not try and run calculations using crossfire even if it is enabled.



Ok maybe its the language barrier but I am not getting this post. Am I not suppose to crunch the 6950's in Xfire?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok maybe its the language barrier but I am not getting this post. Am I not suppose to crunch the 6950's in Xfire?



I'd disable CrossFire, I have SLI disabled on my GTX460s and it's working well


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

What does Crossfire do to the crunching?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What does Crossfire do to the crunching?



I'm honestly not sure, this GPU application is brand new and I haven't had an ATI GPU in a while now


----------



## da_vid (Oct 11, 2012)

hi 

two gpus in CF would yield less crunching performance than one single gpu would, mainly because one GPU would fail to step up from idle clocks. In a later Catalyst driver release, that problem was solved, and the performance was slightly better than a single GPU. i use 12.9 beta and i suffer from the idle problem so i'm not using the crossfire


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

I have mine cfed with no problems averaging speeds equal to a 6870 non cfed. Mine are 6850's. So I see no penalty with them being cfed. And both cards are doing the packets the same and at the same time.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 11, 2012)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt
what version of catalyst are you using ? i'm using the beta 12,9 and after 2-3 hours my second gpu idling


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

I am using 12.8's. I had the 12.9's running but gpuz reported me as running 12.3. Crap like that just bothers me for some reason so I went to the 12.8's. My second gpu was shut off until I started running these gpu work units now it is running like a big dog.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just checked mine and both GPU's are at 98% load 63 deg and WCG shows two projects going at the same time so I am guessing both are working hard. I am using 12.9 beta


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

cool brandon. You got both to work at the same time.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks i reinstall 12,8 and crossfire work great under 1:50 to complete(99.415%) a project  on both card


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just checked at its back to going up and down. I noticed that once a project is finished it takes about a minute or so to upload and the card is unused at this time.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

Something non-GPU related....

My 1045T seems to be only showing/running 5 cores not 6??? I confirmed this in cpuz and in Windows Task Manager.

Tried a restart but no changes. Will do a BIOS reset when I get home tonight to see if that corrects it.

Anybody else have a cpu that lost a core? 

I'm thinking it's a defective cpu if I can't get the core to come back (I bought the chip full retail so it should still be under warranty)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Try this

Goto start then run. Type msconfig then press enter.
Goto the boot tab then advanced to check to see if somehow number of processors got changed to 5


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 11, 2012)

im soo glad these GPU units run quick   My 6870 has upped my credit avg from 650 to almost 1100


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Try this
> 
> Goto start then run. Type msconfig then press enter.
> Goto the boot tab then advanced to check to see if somehow number of processors got changed to 5



I'll check that when I get back home- Thanks!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok guys, I just got conformation that my RMA has been shipped to me! Now I replied to Bow's PM about ram and now I am in need of a CPU. Does anyone have a spare CPU laying around that is a Brisbane or above they would toss my way? Not looking for a speed demon, just something I could use as a HTPC.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, I just got conformation that my RMA has been shipped to me! Now I replied to Bow's PM about ram and now I am in need of a CPU. Does anyone have a spare CPU laying around that is a Brisbane or above they would toss my way? Not looking for a speed demon, just something I could use as a HTPC.



I can almost certainly pick up some sort of Brisbane X2 for you on the 20th.  I'd be happy to send it to you for a very reasonable price.  Probably something like an X2 4400+ or X2 4600+

I'm loving these GPU WUs:





10 AM and I'm already at nearly 19k


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just checked at its back to going up and down. I noticed that once a project is finished it takes about a minute or so to upload and the card is unused at this time.



They seem to hang for a short bit at 99.415% then the go ahead and upload. This is normal for some reason as it is doing it to all of ours.




[Ion] said:


> I'm loving these GPU WUs:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121011/days.png
> 10 AM and I'm already at nearly 19k


If I had a couple more gpu's then I would be right on your heels. LOL I am planning now. Gpu's for all my rigs.


But I think you are right as there is going to be a change of order for the top 20 now.



Also I am getting 32 points per result across the board. I have had about 5 invalids which I still got 16 points for and 1 error with no points. About a crap load of pages with valids. Also they seem to be validating really quick now.





Also you guys know what these gpu wu mean now right? No more beta gpu units. Which means that badge is getting farther away now damnit.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They seem to hang for a short bit at 99.415% then the go ahead and upload. This is normal for some reason as it is doing it to all of ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see how things turn out.  I have three GPUs going right now, but you have considerably more CPU cores.  It will be an interesting battle, for sure 

It is a shame that they're no longer in Beta.  I'm not quite half way to my Silver badge in Beta, and the GPU Betas were certainly helping me out there 
Still, I'll take the consistent 50k+ PPD from the GPUs over the badge


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Nah I think your going to get me due to the fact of the extra gpu. If these things continue for any length of time gpu crunching is going to be the way to go. Now does anyone know if these things are here permanent or an every now and then thing?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nah I think your going to get me due to the fact of the extra gpu. If these things continue for any length of time gpu crunching is going to be the way to go. Now does anyone know if these things are here permanent or an every now and then thing?



Given that they've issued a press release and put out a new FAQ, I'd say it's probably here to stay, at least for a while.  That's just a guess, however, so we'll have to see.  But I'll keep crunching them like they could end at any minute and keep adding GPUs like they'll be going on forever


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just checked in on my PC at home and the cards are at 98% load 53deg cel.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 11, 2012)

GPU are doing it too fast...  They were all completed waiting for a connection without no more work lol..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok I got ram thanks to BOW! What CPU should I go for? Its a HTPC but would like atleast a dual core. but I am hoping around 45W?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I got ram thanks to BOW! What CPU should I go for? Its a HTPC but would like atleast a dual core. but I am hoping around 45W?



Would you be interested in that Brisbane offer I mentioned?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Would you be interested in that Brisbane offer I mentioned?



Let me see if anyone has a 45NM 45W cpu for this board cause it does not like higher voltages and heat too well. that is why I had to RMA it in the first place.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Something non-GPU related....
> 
> My 1045T seems to be only showing/running 5 cores not 6??? I confirmed this in cpuz and in Windows Task Manager.
> 
> ...



The cores that were working with the GPUs didn't run at 100%. It was bound by the GPU speed, not the CPU so there is idle time in there. Can you force boinc to run one more thread than you have cores?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally got around to reinstalling Ubuntu on a USB stick instead of a MicroSD on the Celeron. Boot times have improved 2 fold over the MicroSD, so so far everything looks like it will work fine.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Something non-GPU related....
> 
> My 1045T seems to be only showing/running 5 cores not 6??? I confirmed this in cpuz and in Windows Task Manager.
> 
> ...



Check your CPU cooler, and your OC.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Finally got around to reinstalling Ubuntu on a USB stick instead of a MicroSD on the Celeron. Boot times have improved 2 fold over the MicroSD, so so far everything looks like it will work fine.





Keep us posted, that's a sweet little box you have there


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

Found the 6th core on my 1045T rig... I set the Advanced Clock Calibration in the BIOS from Auto to Disabled and rebooted.

I have no idea why it changed but it's doing fine now and I'll see what happens over the next few hours


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Found the 6th core on my 1045T rig... I set the Advanced Clock Calibration in the BIOS from Auto to Disabled and rebooted.
> 
> I have no idea why it changed but it's doing fine now and I'll see what happens over the next few hours



Bizarre  


My EVGA board is in the hands of UPS; it's scheduled to be here Tuesday.  Unfortunately not a great day, as Tuesday is my busiest day of the week, but I'll cope.  I'll build it Tuesday night and install Windows, and then tweak/OC it after class on Wednesday


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Found the 6th core on my 1045T rig... I set the Advanced Clock Calibration in the BIOS from Auto to Disabled and rebooted.
> 
> I have no idea why it changed but it's doing fine now and I'll see what happens over the next few hours



Yea ACC needs to be off for non unlocking chips. It does crazy things when its on


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Brandon you have a shot of hitting top ten again tonight.  You will have a very firm top 20 place.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Brandon you have a shot of hitting top ten again tonight.  You will have a very firm top 20 place.



MOTHER OF GOD those GPU's are putting out some PPD! They have only been running since 7AM!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Told you man. LOL

One of my 1055t's with a modest oc has already done 11k points today.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Told you man. LOL
> 
> One of my 1055t's with a modest oc has already done 11k points today.



Just wait until the end of the day. I think we're in for some big surprises.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Just wait until the end of the day. I think we're in for some big surprises.



If these are still running by the weekend I'm going to add the 6870 Hawk and a 7850 to the party  


Update- we have a new member- Soup joined today... added him to the Welcome thread 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2743973&postcount=326


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't believe the PPD the GPU's are putting out
I wouldn't have even thought about it if Brandon wouldn't have mentioned it yesterday. Thanks Brandon

Welcome to the TPU crunching team Soup


----------



## Soup (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm gonna have some questions I'm sure...


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2012)

Utilize [Ion]'s thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I can't believe the PPD the GPU's are putting out
> I wouldn't have even thought about it if Brandon wouldn't have mentioned it yesterday. Thanks Brandon
> 
> Welcome to the TPU crunching team Soup


They're killer.  This is basically my highest day ever, even counting the times when I had two dozen+ Pentium Dual Cores running.


Soup said:


> Thanks guys! I'm gonna have some questions I'm sure...



Welcome aboard! 
If you have _any_ questions, just ask, and we'll do what we can to help you out.  Do check out the link in my signature if you have question


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

If these thing continue for any length of time I am going to do some reconfiguring of my rigs and down size. I will have 2 crunchers up for sale. Which will be the 970 and one of the x2 555 that are unlocked and clocked to 3.4. If I do sell these the will be complete crunching combo's ( mobo, cpu, cooler, mem, and gpu) and you guys will have first dibs. Reson for selling is that I have a certain point range I want to be in and if I can do that on less rigs then so be it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If these thing continue for any length of time I am going to do some reconfiguring of my rigs and down size. I will have 2 crunchers up for sale. Which will be the 970 and one of the x2 555 that are unlocked and clocked to 3.4. If I do sell these the will be complete crunching combo's ( mobo, cpu, cooler, mem, and gpu) and you guys will have first dibs. Reson for selling is that I have a certain point range I want to be in and if I can do that on less rigs then so be it.



Fair enough.  And if you can get CPUs, then you can get higher PPD with less rigs and less watts, so that's always a win


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

My plan is to go down to just 3 crunchers. One 1055t, the 960t and one of the x2 555's. The x2 4400+ I have plans for so it is actually going to be cut from my crunching farm soon anyway. This will also free up some room for some of the other builds I want to do.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to the team Soup!

I signed in for the GPU units as well, I did not receive any GPU WUs yet so I can not say how well my HD 6670 GDDR3 will do yet (the more powerful 4850 is excluded from the project, strangely enough).



Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I'm getting married this Sunday, I'm taking a week off for my honeymoon and pretty much will be out of contact. I'll have the laptop to check things now and again, but not often.
> 
> I plan to leave the crunchers going the whole time, well, at least the X6 anyways.



Congrats Edward!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmm Chevalr1c you should have a ton of them by now. I have atleast 100 in queue. Did you go to wcg site and configure your profile to crunch on gpus?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, but it will take a few hours until the next WU is finished (1 is ready to be uploaded) and on the site it is clearly stated that things are being settled for once the client communicates with the servers again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

I have noticed these thing take priority over other task. They will stop a core from crunching to run these. Do you have any downloaded?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I'm not very clever, in the process of trying to do something with BOINC on my 2600k I instead reset the project and lost all of the work I had in progress.  WCG has re-sent me the tasks I had the first time, so the damage shouldn't be terrible.  I unfortunately don't have any GPU WUs right now, but I'm hoping it will give me some when it finishes downloading what is in progress ATM


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

Crunching status atm: 







Let's just wait a few hours ok? Patience rewards. 

Edit: I have increased the buffer to 3 days + 0.80 additional a few hours ago.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm not very clever, in the process of trying to do something with BOINC on my 2600k I instead reset the project and lost all of the work I had in progress.  WCG has re-sent me the tasks I had the first time, so the damage shouldn't be terrible.  I unfortunately don't have any GPU WUs right now, but I'm hoping it will give me some when it finishes downloading what is in progress ATM


I wonder if we have burned through the first round and these thing aren't going to be steady? As you are the second person that has said they aren't getting any wu's right now. I will keep an eye on my buffer and see if it remains the same or I run out of gpu work.


I haven't received any new one for about 2hrs now. My buffer is down to 71 left. Was over 100


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I wonder if we have burned through the first round and these thing aren't going to be steady? As you are the second person that has said they aren't getting any wu's right now. I will keep an eye on my buffer and see if it remains the same or I run out of gpu work.
> 
> 
> I haven't received any new one for about 2hrs now. My buffer is down to 71 left. Was over 100



WCG is doing maintenance ATM, when I try to fetch WUs it says "HTTP Internal Server Error".  Linky


Here's my new card:








nV reference GTX470-1280MB 

I don't have it yet--it's getting shipped Monday, so I'll hopefully have it by the end of the week


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's my new card*S*. Was waiting on the wife to get home with the CC but I may wait till tomorrow just to make sure these things keep going. 










Also this is what I get when doing a manual update 

10/11/2012 9:09:27 PM	World Community Grid	Not reporting or requesting tasks

That work is starting at 3pm Tomorrow utc time right? It's like 1am right now there.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

If that's friday 12 october at 13:00 UTC than it willl be 10h:40m until that maintenance starts.

That 6670/6750 is a nice little card TMS.  Mine has a darker blue PCB though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a 6670 and they are somewhat cheap so I am going to pic up a few if these gpu wu continue. . LOL


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

I paid 68 euro for mine (DDR3 version), so indeed they are not that expensive (some were a little cheaper but seemed to have noisy coolers). That cooler Sapph used is super quiet BTW, even under load.

Edit: there they are!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm pretty excited for today's numbers. Not going to lie.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

I took in about 10k extra points today with those gpu units


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

BTW, with the current settings the PC is rather slow and unsmooth, so I will probably only crunch on the GPU if I am supposed to do other things than be in front of the screen, or able to live with the classic theme (if that solves it).
The GPU folding goes quick though, ~ 4 minutes per WU.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

I get a little stutter every now and then. But I will live with it for now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I took in about 10k extra points today with those gpu units



The 7870 pulled in about 11k points today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> The 7870 pulled in about 11k points today



I got just about 10k from the GTX470 


Something is very weird--my i7-860/2xGTX460 system is still getting GPU WUs, but WCG isn't sending any to the i7-2700k/GTX470 system?  Any ideas why?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

I just started getting task again after about 3 hrs of not getting any. Just downloaded 75 of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I just started getting task again after about 3 hrs of not getting any. Just downloaded 75 of them.



Still getting "HTTP Internal Server Error" on the GTX470 system and intermittent downloads on the GTX460 system 

EDIT:  I deleted the BOINC AppData folder, re-installed BOINC, and have re-attached to WCG.  Things now _appear_ to be back to normal.  I've learned not to mess with things that I don't fully understand


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

Well guys my internet is out at my house. I have no ideal whats going on yet. Hopefully they get it fixed today. All my equipment is checking good so it's not on my end. I am going to make a call in a little bit to see whats up. So my numbers are going to be down today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys my internet is out at my house. I have no ideal whats going on yet. Hopefully they get it fixed today. All my equipment is checking good so it's not on my end. I am going to make a call in a little bit to see whats up. So my numbers are going to be down today.



That sucks man! You have a android phone you could tether it so it could alteast download enough work for today then disconnect the internet. 

The GPU's were restarted again at 7AM  Lets get more numbers in!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys my internet is out at my house. I have no ideal whats going on yet. Hopefully they get it fixed today. All my equipment is checking good so it's not on my end. I am going to make a call in a little bit to see whats up. So my numbers are going to be down today.



Sorry to hear about that.  Hopefully your cache at least keeps things going to a little while


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys my internet is out at my house. I have no ideal whats going on yet. Hopefully they get it fixed today. All my equipment is checking good so it's not on my end. I am going to make a call in a little bit to see whats up. So my numbers are going to be down today.



That sucks  Hope they get you back on-line soon....

If you have an Android phone you can use EasyTether to get some temp internet access for your systems (not sure if there's an iphone equivalent).

*Edit- Brandon beat me to it.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

My buffers are set for 3 days so the rigs have work to do. Lets hope they get it fixed before they run out. I may run out of gpu units very quickly though. Seems to only buffer a couple hours of work for them. It may actually be out of those now, I didn't check that rig this morning just the ubuntu rigs.  LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My buffers are set for 3 days so the rigs have work to do. Lets hope they get it fixed before they run out. I may run out of gpu units very quickly though. Seems to only buffer a couple hours of work for them. It may actually be out of those now, I didn't check that rig this morning just the ubuntu rigs.  LOL



Does Ubuntu run the GPU WUs as well?

And yes, I have noticed that BOINC doesn't store very many of the GPU WUs.  I guess because they're new perhaps there's a shorter supply?


----------



## Daimus (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys my internet is out at my house. I have no ideal whats going on yet. Hopefully they get it fixed today. All my equipment is checking good so it's not on my end. I am going to make a call in a little bit to see whats up. So my numbers are going to be down today.



I'm sorry to hear about this. But don't worry, you won't lose a lot of points with that GPU WU because of Inet disconnection.  WCG server maintaince will begin after 2 hours and we'll all be in an equal position


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

FreeDC has posted the morning #'s we're at 348k points already!!! 

Going to be a CRUNCH-TASTIC day today!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 12, 2012)

GPU are just amazing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> FreeDC has posted the morning #'s we're at 348k points already!!!
> 
> Going to be a CRUNCH-TASTIC day today!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> FreeDC has posted the morning #'s we're at 348k points already!!!
> 
> Going to be a CRUNCH-TASTIC day today!





That's ~75% of our normal daily total from one update


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been getting some GPU work units. All I can say is ME GUSTA.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

ME NO GUSTA senior


Apparently there is an outage in my area and they don't know when it will be fixed. Oh well rigs will get a cool down period. If I am not on this weekend you'll know why. LOL


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I had the money to invest in some crunching  more crunching hardware. The great thing about X79 is the 40 PCI-E lanes. I still have two PCI-E slots @ 8x that could be used if I get single slot cards. Two single-slot 6670s could make a sizable impact. Sigh.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, my GTX460s have been idle for about five hours, somehow the i7-860 rig lost internet access early this morning.  That, however, has been fixed, and they're crunching again


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2012)

Sittin in Atlanta waiting for a flight.    Feeling fortunate that I can surf with the Blackberry and catch up with TPU. How do I set-up the GPU app for the cards I have?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sittin in Atlanta waiting for a flight.    Feeling fortunate that I can surf with the Blackberry and catch up with TPU. How do I set-up the GPU app for the cards I have?



What cards do you have?  If you check the GPU compatibility list, G9x/G8x cards aren't supported.  If your cards are supported, however, go here, enable GPU computing, and let BOINC do the rest.  You must of course allow BOINC to do GPU computing, which required a non-service install.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope you can get online soon mad!

I might just have to let my 6850 get a crack at it.  Didn't enable it because of heat but with the amount of work they can get done, why not?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I see GPU activities, but it doesn't seems to consume alot from what I see.... my HD6950 is doing quite alot of work with this.. I think I'll see with CPU at max, stop GPU and run GPu to see how much watt.

I'll do that when I'll be back from work


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, for the better GPU's, the CPU-only time of the WU's seems to be significant.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hope you can get online soon mad!
> 
> I might just have to let my 6850 get a crack at it.  Didn't enable it because of heat but with the amount of work they can get done, why not?



Given that it should be as fast as both i7s put together, I'd definitely crunch on it


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hope you can get online soon mad!
> 
> I might just have to let my 6850 get a crack at it.  Didn't enable it because of heat but with the amount of work they can get done, why not?



Heat should be a minor issue with a 6850... most Radeons are running pretty cool with these AFAIK. Not sure on the NVidia cards???

WCG is down for maintenance- anyone know what time they are due to come back online and start uploading/downloading again?


----------



## Daimus (Oct 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> WCG is down for maintenance- anyone know what time they are due to come back online and start uploading/downloading again?



They claimed 12 hours. I'm not sure from what time to start the countdown. From 15pm UTC? Or from this moment?

EDIT: 
WCG server seems to work ATM.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope it doesn't take twelve hours, because I would have run out of GPU WUs by then.  I think I only have five hours or so left


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I hope it doesn't take twelve hours, because I would have run out of GPU WUs by then.  I think I only have five hours or so left



http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33957

According to this link (Thanks Daimus!)- they are due to start at 15:00 GMT and outages may occur in 60 minute or so blocks of time. I was able to report my rigs a few minutes ago.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33957
> 
> According to this link (Thanks Daimus!)- they are due to start at 15:00 GMT and outages may occur in 60 minute or so blocks of time. I was able to report my rigs a few minutes ago.



Thanks, I just got both my rigs to dump 

Also, the stats just updated, and I just hit 4 million


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

No dump for me. They still haven't fix whatever the problem is. So it may be until the first of the week before I get my internet back. Oh well, it gives me some time to shut the rigs down and do  through cleaning and evict the dust bunnies from there home. Also I can do some re-configuring and maintenance.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 12, 2012)

thank to my wife to have shut down my pc today grrrrr  low ppd today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

da_vid said:


> thank to my wife to have shut down my pc today grrrrr  low ppd today



Oh I am so used to that. every now and then my wife will some how shut down 2 of my rigs.


Well guys have a great weekend and hopefully I will be back on soon. If they don't get it fixed I will be back monday.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, Ive done a test:

CPU 100%: UPS says 259w/267w
GPU Running: 275w

s the GPU is getting used but it does not seems to run high power charge...

Sweet thing to know


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

So now you have your 2500k and HD6950 going full blast?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 12, 2012)

That's right buddy 

2500k is now back to 100% @ 4.7ghz, since it's getting cold here, tonight, we are going to 0C :/

By the way, dual-monitor open, card goes to 450/1250, then BOINC, 800/1250, funny for the power consumption. Normally my UPS is fine to give accuracy, but I might also double check with the kill a watt


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

They got my internet fixed. Yeah. Came back on as soon as I walked in the door. Rigs uploaded and back to crunching gpu units. 



And after the dump I have gained over 13k in points for the day. So it hasn't seemed to hurt as bad as I thought it would. But we will see by the end of the evening.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> 2500k is now back to 100% @ 4.7ghz, since it's getting cold here, tonight, we are going to 0C :/



I hear you, I live in New Hampshire and I'm expecting to see some frost on the ground tomorrow morning.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 12, 2012)

minus 3 tonight and it snows here today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

They have a freeze warning here for tonight. Supposed to hit low 30's but be back in the 60's during the day. I have yet to turn my heat on.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I hear you, I live in New Hampshire and I'm expecting to see some frost on the ground tomorrow morning.





da_vid said:


> minus 3 tonight and it snows here today





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They have a freeze warning here for tonight. Supposed to hit low 30's but be back in the 60's during the day. I have yet to turn my heat on.



 Three nights ago it got down to 12 degrees. We had a high of 27 degrees Wednesday. Needless to say, I have had to have the heat on. 

God I hate winter!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

Man I love winter. I also love snow.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> That's right buddy
> 
> 2500k is now back to 100% @ 4.7ghz, since it's getting cold here, tonight, we are going to 0C :/
> 
> By the way, dual-monitor open, card goes to 450/1250, then BOINC, 800/1250, funny for the power consumption. Normally my UPS is fine to give accuracy, but I might also double check with the kill a watt


Awesome!  That's a great setup then! 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They got my internet fixed. Yeah. Came back on as soon as I walked in the door. Rigs uploaded and back to crunching gpu units.
> 
> 
> 
> And after the dump I have gained over 13k in points for the day. So it hasn't seemed to hurt as bad as I thought it would. But we will see by the end of the evening.


Glad that it's fixed, going without the GPUs crunching over the weekend would be a shame 


stinger608 said:


> Three nights ago it got down to 12 degrees. We had a high of 27 degrees Wednesday. Needless to say, I have had to have the heat on.
> 
> God I hate winter!!!!!


Wow, that's remarkable.  It's been ~65-70F during the day here and maybe 45F at night.  I'd prefer colder.  I actually had to disassemble the heater in my dorm to disable it--we aren't supposed to be able to turn our AC/heat unit off, which IMO is stupid.  With these temps and a ~100 sq ft room, 1kW of computers is more than enough to keep the room comfortable.

But a high of 27 might be a bit cold


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Man I love winter. I also love snow.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/cars/100_0063Medium.jpg



Soooooooon........

TEASER PHOTO!


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Soooooooon........
> 
> TEASER PHOTO!
> 
> http://image.automotive.com/f/proje...r/129_0405_01z+ford_f150+right_front_view.jpg



Nice!

and it's water cooled- sweet!!! 

How many ppd?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, I'm at 46k for the day thus far...this is amazing 
I don't think I'll crack 50k until I get the new i7 system assembled, but we'll see


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> and it's water cooled- sweet!!!
> 
> How many ppd?



LOL 



Nice Looking F150 Brandon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Given that it should be as fast as both i7s put together, I'd definitely crunch on it



Already enabled it


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Soooooooon........
> 
> TEASER PHOTO!
> 
> http://image.automotive.com/f/proje...r/129_0405_01z+ford_f150+right_front_view.jpg



That's a great looking truck for the year, and the best looking body style imo.  You so lucky living down in Georgia, we don't have many of those trucks left up here in that condition.  Does it have a straight 6 or a v8?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

I have officially lost confidence in UPS, they haven't located the position of my motherboard since it left CA over two days ago 

EDIT:  So the GTX460 system lost internet access _again_ last night, and the GPUs were once again sitting idle 
I really need to figure out what the hell is happening :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> That's a great looking truck for the year, and the best looking body style imo.  You so lucky living down in Georgia, we don't have many of those trucks left up here in that condition.  Does it have a straight 6 or a v8?



I am looking for a V-8 Auto truck. I raised around 900$ so I am going to look at one today.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2012)

Brandon, you do know the problem with that pick-up is circled right on the grill??????


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2012)

So after dealing with the lag when running the GPU client I realized I could just use the integrated GPU of the 2600k   Lag free now. 

Those with Z77 or Z68 chipsets could even look into running Lucid VirtuMVP in i-mode, but that can be a bit of a hassle. Since I play maybe an 2 hours of PC games a month, I figure its easier to just swap the cables on the back of the PC.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

theonedub said:


> So after dealing with the lag when running the GPU client I realized I could just use the integrated GPU of the 2600k   Lag free now.
> 
> Those with Z77 or Z68 chipsets could even look into running Lucid VirtuMVP in i-mode, but that can be a bit of a hassle. Since I play maybe an 2 hours of PC games a month, I figure its easier to just swap the cables on the back of the PC.



Oh that's clever!  Do I just hook my HDMI cable up to the motherboard instead of the GPU?  Now I can play Portal on my desktop without having to kill WCG 



*Still* no news from UPS on my motherboard  :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm surprised that the NVidia cards are experiencing so much lag.... there's been posts about it all over the WCG forum.

The Radeon cards seem to be doing fine ???


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, just move the cable over from the GPU to the MB. After it switched I went into Display Properties and made sure it was only outputting to one display. Now I can watch movies, run Firefox, work in Office, and see zero stutter. Temp on the CPU went up maybe 1C if that. The GPU has continued to crunch without issues. 

I suppose the integrated GPU can handle Portal, but I have not run any 3D apps since moving over.


----------



## KieX (Oct 13, 2012)

Just noticed this:






Could it be Stan's around?


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 13, 2012)

My Radeons are quite noticeable effected. I can't watch video, and writing is a bit annoying with the delay.

That being a low end desktop iGPU and a mid end laptop GPU certainly have something to say. 

Edit: And Stan's name is being held up by Da_vid.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Yes, just move the cable over from the GPU to the MB. After it switched I went into Display Properties and made sure it was only outputting to one display. Now I can watch movies, run Firefox, work in Office, and see zero stutter. Temp on the CPU went up maybe 1C if that. The GPU has continued to crunch without issues.
> 
> I suppose the integrated GPU can handle Portal, but I have not run any 3D apps since moving over.


Thank you!
It'll be fine, the HD3000 in my laptop handles Portal 2 fine, so the HD3000 in the desktop should as well 


KieX said:


> Just noticed this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121013/Capture.png
> 
> Could it be Stan's around?



A friend of Stan, da_vid, has taken up his old account


----------



## KieX (Oct 13, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> My Radeons are quite noticeable effected. I can't watch video, and writing is a bit annoying with the delay.
> 
> That being a low end desktop iGPU and a mid end laptop GPU certainly have something to say.
> 
> Edit: And Stan's name is being held up by Da_vid.



Thanks, not on here as often so didn't know, but now that you said just seen it was explained over in another thread.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> My Radeons are quite noticeable effected. I can't watch video, and writing is a bit annoying with the delay.



Same here. Noticeable lag when typing(like right now) and The GTX460 throws a pisser if I open a graphical web page. Points are great and I'm gonna bring a GTX275 online with another P-II x4 rig tonight. Just gotta move some things around to make room.

*Norton: Parts for the 2nd 4P rig are on their way... I will have my Cherry pie one way or another...*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Same here. Noticeable lag when typing(like right now) and The GTX460 throws a pisser if I open a graphical web page. Points are great and I'm gonna bring a GTX275 online with another P-II x4 rig tonight. Just gotta move some things around to make room.
> 
> *Norton: Parts for the 2nd 4P rig are on their way... I will have my Cherry pie one way or another...*



That's awesome!  So you have all 4 CPUs ordered, and the mobo/RAM?  In that case, you should have _no_ issue w/ #1.  Although I shall do what I can to make your life difficult


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Same here. Noticeable lag when typing(like right now) and The GTX460 throws a pisser if I open a graphical web page. Points are great and I'm gonna bring a GTX275 online with another P-II x4 rig tonight. Just gotta move some things around to make room.
> 
> *Norton: Parts for the 2nd 4P rig are on their way... I will have my Cherry pie one way or another...*



It's here waiting for you- C'mon and get it!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome!  So you have all 4 CPUs ordered, and the mobo/RAM?  In that case, you should have _no_ issue w/ #1.  Although I shall do what I can to make your life difficult


yep, got the other 2-6176's tonight. Ram/Coolers are ordered and purchasing the Mobo tonight.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

I am not experiencing the extreme lag others have. I get a brief flicker every now and then, but nothing major. I am using Cfed 6850's also. I have other issues that I need to check out and contend with that may take me from gpu crunching. I may have to take a seat in the bottom 20. or even lower down the rung. Oh well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## KieX (Oct 14, 2012)

Is there any information on the kind of PPD the GPU's produce?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Is there any information on the kind of PPD the GPU's produce?



All depends on the gpu dude. Like on my 6850's I am figuring around 10k per card per day. There are some getting 20k per gpu per day. Better the card the more ppd's you get.


----------



## KieX (Oct 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> All depends on the gpu dude. Like on my 6850's I am figuring around 10k per card per day. There are some getting 20k per gpu per day. Better the card the more ppd's you get.



Nice. Does it favor AMD GPU's vs Nvidia? Got a 670 and a 560Ti I can throw onboard for this month.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

The only thing I have noticed is it seems to lag Nvidia systems a little more then Amd systems. But thats just my observation from the handful of people that have commented on it. I think the output is close to the same on either one (amd / Nvidia)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nice. Does it favor AMD GPU's vs Nvidia? Got a 670 and a 560Ti I can throw onboard for this month.



I'd imagine you should get ~15-16k or so with the GTX560Ti, I'm pulling ~15k w/ my GTX470 and the two are roughly comparable cards.  No idea about the GTX670--throw it on and let us know how it does!


----------



## KieX (Oct 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd imagine you should get ~15-16k or so with the GTX560Ti, I'm pulling ~15k w/ my GTX470 and the two are roughly comparable cards.  No idea about the GTX670--throw it on and let us know how it does!



Well, this could be interesting.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2012)

My numbers today are going to be low. My main cruncher just lost a HDD on my RAID-5 and I need to replace it ASAP. Might be a good opportunity to do some cleanup while I'm at it. Physically and internally. Windows needs to be re-installed and my stuff backed up anyways.

Edit: I have a video. It's a funny one. It's clearly dead. xD
WD Hard Drive - Bad motor - YouTube


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

you are just about as bad as me. LOL I do crap like plugging stuff in while the rig is running and stuff.  There are people that will swear you will end the earth if you keep it up though.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My numbers today are going to be low. My main cruncher just lost a HDD on my RAID-5 and I need to replace it ASAP. Might be a good opportunity to do some cleanup while I'm at it. Physically and internally. Windows needs to be re-installed and my stuff backed up anyways.
> 
> Edit: I have a video. It's a funny one. It's clearly dead. xD
> WD Hard Drive - Bad motor - YouTube



Damn that sounds nasty!! ... I'm surprised it even ran


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My numbers today are going to be low. My main cruncher just lost a HDD on my RAID-5 and I need to replace it ASAP. Might be a good opportunity to do some cleanup while I'm at it. Physically and internally. Windows needs to be re-installed and my stuff backed up anyways.
> 
> Edit: I have a video. It's a funny one. It's clearly dead. xD
> WD Hard Drive - Bad motor - YouTube


Nothin' a little lube won't fix!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My numbers today are going to be low. My main cruncher just lost a HDD on my RAID-5 and I need to replace it ASAP. Might be a good opportunity to do some cleanup while I'm at it. Physically and internally. Windows needs to be re-installed and my stuff backed up anyways.
> 
> Edit: I have a video. It's a funny one. It's clearly dead. xD
> WD Hard Drive - Bad motor - YouTube



Sorry to hear about that 

At least you have a RAID array--on all of my rigs, if the HDD went out they'd be offline until I could find a replacement HDD.  And then I'd have to get everything reinstalled and copied over 

So far, we're one update into the day and Free-DC is already showing us with nearly 600k points!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

Well guys my gpu crunching is at a end. It is totally screwing with my rig now. I and getting all kinds of weird crap going on and it only happens when crunching gpu units. So I am going to let the last few run through and stop them. And since I am going to take a huge points hit I am probably going to go ahead and shut down a couple of my crunchers and sell them off. So if anyone is interested in picking up some crunching hardware pm me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys my gpu crunching is at a end. It is totally screwing with my rig now. I and getting all kinds of weird crap going on and it only happens when crunching gpu units. So I am going to let the last few run through and stop them. And since I am going to take a huge points hit I am probably going to go ahead and shut down a couple of my crunchers and sell them off. So if anyone is interested in picking up some crunching hardware pm me.



I'm really sorry to hear about that  

What sort of things is it doing? (maybe we can help fix it?)  And how much do you plan to sell off?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

It started with weird artifacts every now and then. Now I am getting driver crashes. I am not going to kill my gpus for extra points. I am also not in the position right now to replace burned out parts. Christmas is to close and my kids come first. I don't have these problems when gaming and such. So for right now I changed drivers to the 12.6's and will see what happens there but I did stop the download of wu's. At least until I get it figured out. That and they have did this to my ass.

10/14/2012 12:32:02 PM	World Community Grid	Message from server: This computer has finished a daily quota of 150 tasks

So I only will get 150 units anyway and this is probably due to the fact of the units that are erroring out on me. 

I am thinking of offloading the guts of 2 crunchers. Which would consist of the mobo, proc, mem, cpu cooler and possibly the gpu. And it most likely will be atleast one of the x2 555 that are unlocked and overclocked if not both. If I don't sell both of the x2's then the other one will be the 960t rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It started with weird artifacts every now and then. Now I am getting driver crashes. I am not going to kill my gpus for extra points. I am also not in the position right now to replace burned out parts. Christmas is to close and my kids come first. I don't have these problems when gaming and such. So for right now I changed drivers to the 12.6's and will see what happens there but I did stop the download of wu's. At least until I get it figured out. That and they have did this to my ass.
> 
> 10/14/2012 12:32:02 PM	World Community Grid	Message from server: This computer has finished a daily quota of 150 tasks
> 
> ...


That sucks, I'm sorry 

I've been having no such issues--I assume these are the HD6850s?  Are they staying reasonably cool?  Are they OCed?  Are they getting enough power?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

No overclock on them, they are hanging in the low 50's and plenty of power. The psu has power to spare for these. I was running 2 4870's in crossfire before these with the same psu and had no issues with them. The problems only happen when crunching on them. I can game for hours without issues. Oh and yes these are the 6850's. 


Here is a pic of a small artifact I just got. It's the green and red dot at the top center.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2012)

I could DEF use that x2 555


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

Brandon I may have something special for you. LOL


Alright guys If I do sell this combo will be one that goes.

Mobo : Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H MATX
Cpu : Phenom II x2 555 Unlocked to x4 and over clocked to 3.4. It can do more. This is just where I stopped that night. 
Mem : 2 x 2gb 1333 or 1600 ddr3. I can't remember whats in it. I know it's 2 x 2gb


Also This will probably be the other

Mobo : Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P or a Msi 770 - G45 Haven't made my mind up which one of the 2 I want to keep. I am leaning toward keeping the 770 as it is basically the twin to my 870 g45 system. 
Cpu : Phenom II x2 555 Unlocked to x4 and clocked at 3.5  
Mem 2x 2gb ddr 2 800 or if the 770 goes 2x 2gb ddr3 1600
I can throw a gpu in with this combo for a little extra. 



I may sell the 960t with one of the combos.


If anyone is interested in these combos let me know.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about that
> 
> What sort of things is it doing? (maybe we can help fix it?)  And how much do you plan to sell off?



The drive is dead, it's not even getting detected. I have to check the drive, but I don't think it's in warranty anymore. I'm on my rig as we speak, my RAID-5 is running degraded, but it runs. One of the best things about RAID-5 is how you can still use the RAID even if you've lost a drive, so downtime is minimal. I just limit my writes to my raid when this happens. In fact I'm backing up everything to be on the safe side.

As for a replacement... I went to go out and got this and as I was leaving to come back home my exhaust broke and battery died. Doh! I got the exhaust wired up but I had to call AAA for a jump. 





Edit: It looks like my drive that failed might be one of my drives that is still under warranty. WD will be hearing from me tomorrow.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> As for a replacement... I went to go out and got this and as I was leaving to come back home my exhaust broke and battery died. Doh! I got the exhaust wired up but I had to call AAA for a jump.
> 
> 
> Edit: It looks like my drive that failed might be one of my drives that is still under warranty. WD will be hearing from me tomorrow.



Damn, you've been through a lot today. At least everything happened over the weekend instead of some other very important time. 

I've been away from the forums as usual, but all my rigs are working hard for that bright green pie slice. I might have to cut down my farm by January as my parents just bought a "new" 6000 sq ft facility to conduct their business in and I may not be allowed to use as much power as I am now. We'll see, but the new GPU WUs are awesome and it's nice to see the substantial points increase, even though I only have my 7950 set to do GPU WUs. I'll keep you guys posted if anything happens, but for now, I'm striving to get every last point out of my machines.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a sweet disk there! 
I've never used Caviar Blacks...fast, but I've always cheaped out and gone with the Blues 

If you had a stickshift car, you could have roll/push started it 

@ Justin: About how long is it taking the HD7950 to do these GPU WUs?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a sweet disk there!
> I've never used Caviar Blacks...fast, but I've always cheaped out and gone with the Blues
> 
> If you had a stickshift car, you could have roll/push started it
> ...



They all say 0.02 and I get 29-35 points each.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> They all say 0.02 and I get 29-35 points each.



So maybe a minute and a half then?  Can you check in BOINC manager what the time is right after they finish?

If so, that's absolutely amazing...nearly 40k PPD from a single GPU


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 14, 2012)

I too, for various reasons, will finish the GPU WUs that have already been downloaded and then will only crunch on the CPU.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I too, for various reasons, will finish the GPU WUs that have already been downloaded and then will only crunch on the CPU.



That happened to me too. When I went to abort the WUs my rig did a hard reset. I also found that running with crossfire enabled was dropping performance on my second GPU by 30% but only when the first GPU was active, where disabling CFX got me that power back. 

New WD Black is in and my RAID is rebuilding. I was going to re-install Windows but didn't quite have time for that today. I also added a case fan to my side panel. GPU temps dropped significantly (about 10 degrees Celsius.) 

Edit: I just realized that I have to take my rig down again. I forgot to put the CFX cable back in. Doh! (I cleaned up my coolers with some compressed air while I was replacing the HDD.)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I too, for various reasons, will finish the GPU WUs that have already been downloaded and then will only crunch on the CPU.



I have 30 left and and then I will call it that. I may do a few here and there but I am not going to run them 24/7 with this combination in this rig.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2012)

Brief power outage killed my Linux machine again. When I powered it back on the MB made me restore UEFI defaults and now every WU it runs crashes with Computational Error between 5-15mins in to it. 

I'm hoping its just the USB stick, but with the board making me restore defaults I am thinking there is a chance the RAM or MB may have issues. Think I might sell the AsRock/G530 combo as is and replace it with the i7-860/ASUS P7 combo I have- and add a real HDD/SSD


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Brief power outage killed my Linux machine again. When I powered it back on the MB made me restore UEFI defaults and now every WU it runs crashes with Computational Error between 5-15mins in to it.
> 
> I'm hoping its just the USB stick, but with the board making me restore defaults I am thinking there is a chance the RAM or MB may have issues. Think I might sell the AsRock/G530 combo as is and replace it with the i7-860/ASUS P7 combo I have- and add a real HDD/SSD



That sucks 
You're having the worst luck with that setup--and I'm lost as to why 
You should be able to run Memtest from the Ubuntu flash drive--try that 

That i7 rig would be a good bit faster too


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2012)

I just tried to run Memtest from the NetbootIn Boot Menu and it said that it couldn't run due to some Kernel being outdated?? I can still boot into Ubuntu though, can I just DL the program from the Software Center and run it? (No optical drive in this PC so my self boot memtest disc is useless).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

I've never seen that error.  I have no idea if there is Memtest in the SS--I guess you can check?  And can you take off the cover and hook up an ODD?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've never seen that error.  I have no idea if there is Memtest in the SS--I guess you can check?  And can you take off the cover and hook up an ODD?



I don't think I have an ODD anywhere- the one from my 650D has disappeared  Ill run some diagnostics tonight or later in the week. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I don't think I have an ODD anywhere- the one from my 650D has disappeared  Ill run some diagnostics tonight or later in the week. Thanks for the ideas.



There's a few programs out there that will mount an iso to a usb drive. A quick search should find a few that are easy to use. I use a Microsoft version to mount my Windows installs when I setup a new rig


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2012)

For Linux Unetbootin is the best choice to make bootable drives with a cd .iso loaded onto them..


----------



## gopal (Oct 15, 2012)

See the WCG Daily Score Thread, i have posted something there.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like WCG is limiting access to WU's by only allowing us to keep 10 or so WU's of each project ready to start in the BOINC Manager 

I don't have a link to the WCG forum post atm but this is supposed to be a temporary fix for a scheduling problem they're having iirc. In either case this is going to suck for crunchers who run some of their rigs remotely.... like me 

Check your settings folks... it would suck running out of work due to a network communication setting that's too high. :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like WCG is limiting access to WU's by only allowing us to keep 10 or so WU's of each project ready to start in the BOINC Manager
> 
> I don't have a link to the WCG forum post atm but this is supposed to be a temporary fix for a scheduling problem they're having iirc. In either case this is going to suck for crunchers who run some of their rigs remotely.... like me
> 
> Check your settings folks... it would suck running out of work due to a network communication setting that's too high. :shadedshu



Aha...that would explain why I have seen messages in BOINC saying "reached daily quota" 

I don't much like it--I like being able to keep a steady 3-day buffer in case something goes wrong 

I guess if you haven't already, make sure that the rig is doing every single project so it can at least hold more WUs?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Well the Sr-2 is down, the south bridge fan is making alot of noise.  Trying to see if I can locate one some how.  I just can't win, oh well.


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well the Sr-2 is down, the south bridge fan is making alot of noise.  Trying to see if I can locate one some how.  I just can't win, oh well.



That's a bummer. I've been looking for a spare for a while without much luck, hopefully over in the USA you got better chances than myself. Do let me know if you find a replacement.

Do you have enough space to point a high performance fan at the heatsink airflow gaps?


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

KieX said:


> That's a bummer. I've been looking for a spare for a while without much luck, hopefully over in the USA you got better chances than myself. Do let me know if you find a replacement.
> 
> Do you have enough space to point a high performance fan at the heatsink airflow gaps?



Would a high flow 120mm delta fan or similar work if strapped onto the top? It looks like the cover over the sink directs the air anyway?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well the Sr-2 is down, the south bridge fan is making alot of noise.  Trying to see if I can locate one some how.  I just can't win, oh well.



Can you at least move the GTX580s into a different system for now?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

The problem is the gpu's sit on top of it.  I posted on another forum to see if some one switched to w/c and might want to get rid of their's, if not then I'll have to find a water block.


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Would a high flow 120mm delta fan or similar work if strapped onto the top? It looks like the cover over the sink directs the air anyway?



It should.. the problem is clearance for GPU's. The fan sits midboard, so depends what configuration he's using. Air through side slots could work maybe. Not sure about temperatures though.. all untested mythical solutions.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> The problem is the gpu's sit on top of it.  I posted on another forum to see if some one switched to w/c and might want to get rid of their's, if not then I'll have to find a water block.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...3fgFa-EmPt9_42lESVOF9GqlskryvEHEbndxtjvgnyMDA



Looking at that picture, if you put one GPU in the very last PCIe slot and one in the very first, there should be room for at least an 80MM fan to go overtop the SB heatsink (obviously after removing the fan and top cover).  Could you try that?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Can you at least move the GTX580s into a different system for now?



I could but it's too much work, might swap some hd's around and run the 980x with 3 gtx480's.



KieX said:


> It should.. the problem is clearance for GPU's. The fan sits midboard, so depends what configuration he's using. Air through side slots could work maybe. Not sure about temperatures though.. all untested mythical solutions.



There's heat sinks on the top and bottom of the fan and there's no real way to force air in there with all the gpu's.  If I only ran one in the bottom slot it might work, I'll have to see how it pans out on getting another though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

f150, Can you pull the fan and try oiling it? Also I am not sure if you noticed but the rig you are crunching with now is putting out more points per day then your 48 core rig. It just truly amazing how much the gpu's put out.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

The bearing is shot, oiling won't help.  I did find it online and ordered 2 so I'll have a spare.  It won't be here for a week or two though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> The bearing is shot, oiling won't help.  I did find it online and ordered 2 so I'll have a spare.  It won't be here for a week or two though.



Well, at least you have a couple replacements, so this won't be an issue in the future 

Just how many systems and GPUs do you have? 
3 GTX580s, 3 GTX480s, a SR-2, two 980Xs, an AMD 48P....


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2012)

Sad news:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173738


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, at least you have a couple replacements, so this won't be an issue in the future
> 
> Just how many systems and GPUs do you have?
> 3 GTX580s, 3 GTX480s, a SR-2, two 980Xs, an AMD 48P....



48 core server-Norton's using
980x with a Gts450-Norton's using
980x with 3 gtx480's
950 with 2 gtx570's
875k with 2 gts450's
Sr-2 with 3 gtx580's

If I ran every thing my electric bill would be more than most people's mortgage!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> 48 core server-Norton's using
> 980x with a Gts450-Norton's using
> 980x with 3 gtx480's
> 950 with 2 gtx570's
> ...



Wow...that's absolutely amazing.  So many high end GPUs...that _destroys_ my 2 GTX460s and 2 GTX470s  

I can't even imagine running all of that....so much electricity


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...that's absolutely amazing.  So many high end GPUs...that _destroys_ my 2 GTX460s and 2 GTX470s
> 
> I can't even imagine running all of that....so much electricity


Even I cringe at the electricity that those GPU's would draw.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Even I cringe at the electricity that those GPU's would draw.



I think the GPUs alone would be ~2kw, maybe a bit more. 
Although, with your two 4P systems, isn't that ~1.6kw or so?  Still an awful lot IMO...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

Could you imagine his ppd if he did run all them at once?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Even I cringe at the electricity that those GPU's would draw.



That's why I shut them all down in F@H, smp was the only way to go as far as ppd per watt.  



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Could you imagine his ppd if he did run all them at once?



If I can get a job soon, we might see what it's like.  I still have to catch MW, and if he powers up his gpu's it's going to be a struggle to get there.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> That's why I shut them all down in F@H, smp was the only way to go as far as ppd per watt.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get a job soon, we might see what it's like.  I still have to catch MW, and if he powers up his gpu's it's going to be a struggle to get there.



Yeah, Buck's 4P rig getting 400k+ PPD from 800w is pretty amazing.  If I switched everything I have over to FAH, I'd probably get ~100k PPD from a combination of SMP & GPU, but for about 1000w AC.

I hope you can start going after Mindweaver again--a battle can only be good for the Team!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I hope you can start going after Mindweaver again--a battle can only be good for the Team!



I would love to see a battle. I wonder If I could even touch Norton(And his GPU's) for Cherry Pie with both my 4P rigs crunching.  It will happen eventually.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 15, 2012)

Sweet, my FirePro M7820 is getting work now 


Edit: nooo, it's doing errors... WTF


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would love to see a battle. I wonder If I could even touch Norton(And his GPU's) for Cherry Pie with both my 4P rigs crunching.  It will happen eventually.



Not going to happen today though 

With the aid of F150's 2 rigs, dumping the working from the 2 off-site rigs and the GPU WU's I'm aiming for over 100k points today.... I'm at 93k now with 4 hours to go 

Will fire up the new rig again shortly and let that crunch for the rest of the day just to make sure


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Not going to happen today though
> 
> With the aid of F150's 2 rigs, dumping the working from the 2 off-site rigs and the GPU WU's I'm aiming for over 100k points today.... I'm at 93k now with 4 hours to go
> 
> Will fire up the new rig again shortly and let that crunch for the rest of the day just to make sure


100K Very nice. 

We will meet on the field of battle very soon(minus the racial/religious slurs that accompany Mel Gibson nowadays).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

Battles are great. Have fun guys.  I was gearing up for a battle but my stuff wants to act like ass. So I hhave to back down right now from the challenge.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 100K Very nice.
> 
> We will meet on the field of battle very soon(minus the racial/religious slurs that accompany Mel Gibson nowadays).
> 
> http://images.mylot.com/userImages/images/postphotos/2478113.jpg



I'll be dropping back a bit after a little while but I'll keep my output up to meet your *Twin 4P's of Terror* on the battlefield when you're ready.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Not going to happen today though
> 
> With the aid of F150's 2 rigs, dumping the working from the 2 off-site rigs and the GPU WU's I'm aiming for over 100k points today.... I'm at 93k now with 4 hours to go
> 
> Will fire up the new rig again shortly and let that crunch for the rest of the day just to make sure



Showoff 

I'm at 41k so far with 3 hours to go.  Will probably end up somewhere near 43-44k once everything totals out.  I'm shooting for the low 60s once I have the i920/GTX470 set up 

EDIT:


Norton said:


> I'll be dropping back a bit after a little while but I'll keep my output up to meet your *Twin 4P's of Terror* on the battlefield when you're ready.



I love that name


----------



## da_vid (Oct 16, 2012)

6000+ and 5670 add to my little farm and  Wednesday i'll add my A3650 with 2 gpu


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 16, 2012)

This really does make an APU a bargain cruncher.

Come to find out my Phenom II 940 was only running one core.  It has since been fixed. It should show for tomorrow's numbers.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

da_vid said:


> 6000+ and 5670 add to my little farm and  Wednesday i'll add my A3650 with 2 gpu



You are going to be a force before it is all said and done


----------



## da_vid (Oct 16, 2012)

my main rig suffering from reboot  maybe 1-2 time a day and sometime throwing a error ,
i can't figure what the problem


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2012)

Does it just reboot or does it throw a bsod?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

da_vid said:


> my main rig suffering from reboot  maybe 1-2 time a day and sometime throwing a error ,
> i can't figure what the problem



Is it overclocked?  Does the memory pass Memtest?  Can it run Prime95?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 16, 2012)

just reboot no bsod ,small overclocked 3200mhz and it passed every test, gpu @ stock clock

memory are underclock @1016   corsair dominator ddr2@1066

I increase the vcore to 1.36,nb 1,44 but it the voltage for 4000mhz stable and i'm running only at 3200

Stanley had a notebook with all the setting for the Q9550 and I use same setting ???


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 16, 2012)

My numbers will be low today. My rigs performance was lacking so I backed up both raids, reconfigured my raids and reformatted. I have > 750Gb of data to copy and I'm not going to be starting up BOINC until it's done. I'm looking at 4 hours until it should be done (gah, USB 2.0 external drive.) Now, both my RAID-0 and RAID-5 have a stripe size of 128kb rather than 32 for the RAID-0 and 64 for the RAID-5.

I love how fast a machine is after a clean install.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My numbers will be low today. My rigs performance was lacking so I backed up both raids, reconfigured my raids and reformatted. I have > 750Gb of data to copy and I'm not going to be starting up BOINC until it's done. I'm looking at 4 hours until it should be done (gah, USB 2.0 external drive.) Now, both my RAID-0 and RAID-5 have a stripe size of 128kb rather than 32 for the RAID-0 and 64 for the RAID-5.
> 
> I love how fast a machine is after a clean install.



Enjoy the "new" machine! 

My X58 board should be here tonight


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2012)

I want to make a shout out to EVERYONE that supported me with the family truck fund and sell. I now crunch with a 2600K @ 4.5ghz and two 6950's unlocked making 8K *MORE* than I was with the Rigs I sold! Tonight is when I decide on one I have been looking at for a week or so and I am so excited I can't stand it!


----------



## Daimus (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice truck Brandon!
In my country this one would cost about $15K.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Nice truck Brandon!
> In my country this one would cost about $15K.



Probably going to end up giving 1300$ (1.3K)


----------



## Daimus (Oct 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Probably going to end up giving 1300$ (1.3K)


Awesome. Ten times cheaper.


----------



## gopal (Oct 16, 2012)

so that is the baby you where spending money for? Good.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice truck brandon


----------



## da_vid (Oct 16, 2012)

reboot fix  no error anymore on both rigs


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone over on the WCG forum made *posted* a handy little chart of some gpu crunching performance data 
*Edit- fixed






Radeon 79xx cards are the best at the WU's with the 78xx cards a close second


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

I recognize that chart from XS (and some of the data I contributed to it )
Those HD79x0 cards are phenomenal!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 16, 2012)

Comparison of same GPU's with different CPU's/CPU clocks could be interesting too.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Those HD79x0 cards are phenomenal!



Mine has done wonders for my WCG scores


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

Well it seems my problems may have fixed themselves. Knock on wood. Should end up between 35 and 40k for the day  Tomorrow should be better.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 16, 2012)

A few numbers from my rigs on GPU WU's in the format of mmss(m=minute, s=second).

Start of GPU time|Stop of GPU time|Finished unit time

Desktop:
xxxx|1316|1445
0040|1142|1310
0040|1151|1321

Laptop:
xxxx|0942|1245
0109|1129|1441
0108|0936|1243


Edit: Also from other sightings than this. There seems to be some difference in speed between some units and others.
Desktop 2 and 3 are pretty similar here, but 1 is somewhat slower. For laptop it's 1 and 3 that's similar, with 2 being slower.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone on the Team have a LGA1366 CPU that I could borrow?  I'm afraid that the one I bought might be broken, but I don't have any way to test the motherboard without on (the i7s I have are all different sockets).  PM me if you're willing/able to help out!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone on the Team have a LGA1366 CPU that I could borrow?  I'm afraid that the one I bought might be broken, but I don't have any way to test the motherboard without on (the i7s I have are all different sockets).  PM me if you're willing/able to help out!



Does the board you have contain any headers for LED debugging? Maybe there is a way to rule it out without trying another CPU.

You have the resources of TPU at your finger tips.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Does the board you have contain any headers for LED debugging? Maybe there is a way to rule it out without trying another CPU.
> 
> You have the resources of TPU at your finger tips.



It has a two-digit display.  It says "FF", which, on EVGA boards, normally means "Fully Functional".  However, the board doesn't beep at all, even when there's no RAM, and I get no display.  I've tried two PSUs, two RAM sticks, and two GPUs (all known good).  The board has already been RMA'd one; the first one exhibited the same symptoms, so I'd imagine that it _has_ to be the CPU that's dead.  Nothing else would make sense 

_And_ the seller I bought the CPU from isn't responding to PMs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

I am siding with you on the cpu being dead. Did they send your board back to you? I usally mark the board in some small unnoticeable way so I know for sure if they sent a different board or not.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Someone over on the WCG forum made *posted* a handy little chart of some gpu crunching performance data
> *Edit- fixed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/gpuwcg054.jpg
> ...



And Nvidia finally gets their a$$ handed to them in a DC application. Kudos to the red team for the impressive showing!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

10/16/2012 9:09:05 PM	World Community Grid	Message from server: Project has no tasks available


 Hmm bummer. atleast my buffer is overflowing with wu's right now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 10/16/2012 9:09:05 PM	World Community Grid	Message from server: Project has no tasks available
> 
> 
> Hmm bummer. atleast my buffer is overflowing with wu's right now.



That's due to the scheduling issues they are having... hopefully they will have it worked out at some point.

We'll see how bad it is tomorrow when I find out if my remote rigs have run out of work or not :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am siding with you on the cpu being dead. Did they send your board back to you? I usally mark the board in some small unnoticeable way so I know for sure if they sent a different board or not.



No, I don't think so.  I think that the old one had green RAM slots, this one doesn't.  I'll see if I took pictures of the old one.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

Well if you have the problem with 2 different boards it has to be the cpu.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well if you have the problem with 2 different boards it has to be the cpu.



That's what I'm afraid


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

I am sorry to say it though. Same problem with 2 different mobos has dead cpu written all over it.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

Now i know why the computer only accept DC


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I want to make a shout out to EVERYONE that supported me with the family truck fund and sell. I now crunch with a 2600K @ 4.5ghz and two 6950's unlocked making 8K *MORE* than I was with the Rigs I sold! Tonight is when I decide on one I have been looking at for a week or so and I am so excited I can't stand it!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/6.jpg



Truck purchased!!! Pictures will continue tonight once I get it home and registered. Oh she drove like a dream and sounded mean as hell with the flow master exhaust!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Truck purchased!!! Pictures will continue tonight once I get it home and registered. Oh she drove like a dream and sounded mean as hell with the flow master exhaust!



Congratulations!  

I'm glad you had to sell your computers, but at least you got this! 



GPU should be here tomorrow


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys so far GPU wise I have these up

GTX285
GTX470
GTX480
GTX570

GPU's still to come

HD5850
GT240 (_I check Nvidia's list and the GT240 will Crunch_)
FireGL V5200

I may have more, but I may not get to those until next week with everything going on this week.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a car, but I just spent 1,200 USD repairing the exhaust, driver side wheel hub and bearing. 
No new toys for me for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys so far GPU wise I have these up
> 
> GTX285
> GTX470
> ...


Wow, that's wicked!  
That should double your production and more!


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys so far GPU wise I have these up
> 
> GTX285
> GTX470
> ...



That is going to make up hit 600000(How many zero should be here?) regularly.
and
BLOOD In My Eyes!
Didn't slept yesterday, and fell asleep just a few mins ago while sitting in front of Computer.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2012)

Take a clean washcloth and make it wet with some cold water. Squeeze it out a little and gently press it against your closed eyelids for a few minutes. Then try to go to bed as soon as possible.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Take a clean washcloth and make it wet with some cold water. Squeeze it out a little and gently press it against your closed eyelids for a few minutes


Done that.



Chevalr1c said:


> Then try to go to bed as soon as possible.


I can't what do you think why i didn't slept yesterday? I Can't lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I have a car, but I just spent 1,200 USD repairing the exhaust, driver side wheel hub and bearing.
> No new toys for me for a while.




Stop crying, I just spent just shy of $2k($1050 for the engine and around $800 for tools, oil/antifreeze, labor, beer after work, and a new radiator to replace the one I F'ed up when removing it) to get a engine put in my truck, and that was buying a junkyard engine and having friends install it. Jasper wanted $2,800 for a crate engine. I would have been around $4k if I bought the crate engine and had a shop install it. BTW, it's a 2003 F150 XL with the 4.2 liter V6.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 17, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Stop crying, I just spent just shy of $2k($1050 for the engine and around $800 for tools, oil/antifreeze, labor, beer after work, and a new radiator to replace the one I F'ed up when removing it) to get a engine put in my truck, and that was buying a junkyard engine and having friends install it. Jasper wanted $2,800 for a crate engine. I would have been around $4k if I bought the crate engine and had a shop install it. BTW, it's a 2003 F150 XL with the 4.2 liter V6.



I have a 2001 Saab 9-5 Aero with a 2.3L 4-cylinder with a high output turbo. Part prices have doubled since Saab went defunct. If my engine blew, I doubt that I would replace it. A new car would be in order. The flex pipe alone for the exhaust was 450 USD. I spend considerably more on parts than I do on labor. At that point it would cost less to get a new used car than it would to repair it because if you're engine went the real question is what will go next.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Stop crying, I just spent just shy of $2k($1050 for the engine and around $800 for tools, oil/antifreeze, labor, beer after work, and a new radiator to replace the one I F'ed up when removing it) to get a engine put in my truck, and that was buying a junkyard engine and having friends install it. Jasper wanted $2,800 for a crate engine. I would have been around $4k if I bought the crate engine and had a shop install it. BTW, it's a 2003 F150 XL with the 4.2 liter V6.



I come out of "retirement" when it comes to these types of expenses. A local franchise tried to charge me over $500 for rear brakes on a Ford Taurus a few years back  it took me an hour and about $100 to buy new shoes, drums, and a jack.

It's nice to get a little payback out of spending 10 years fixing cars


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

gopal said:


> Done that.
> 
> 
> I can't what do you think why i didn't slept yesterday? I Can't lol



It's the crack.






Norton said:


> I come out of "retirement" when it comes to these types of expenses. A local franchise tried to charge me over $500 for rear brakes on a Ford Taurus a few years back  it took me an hour and about $100 to buy new shoes, drums, and a jack.
> 
> It's nice to get a little payback out of spending 10 years fixing cars




I can't wait to go into retirement lol So of the crap that come in here man. Right now I am replacing the cylinder head on a 84' winnebago. Great fun. oh and doing that while replacing the thermostat and hoses on a turboe'd scoob and replacing the Clock spring assembly on a Honda Pilot.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's the crack.



I have a little insomnia problem atm.

Read the Full Story, lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Stop crying, I just spent just shy of $2k($1050 for the engine and around $800 for tools, oil/antifreeze, labor, beer after work, and a new radiator to replace the one I F'ed up when removing it) to get a engine put in my truck, and that was buying a junkyard engine and having friends install it. Jasper wanted $2,800 for a crate engine. I would have been around $4k if I bought the crate engine and had a shop install it. BTW, it's a 2003 F150 XL with the 4.2 liter V6.



Shit if it come down to replacing an engine I would have just jumped for the 5.4L or even a 4.6L V-8 



Aquinus said:


> I have a 2001 Saab 9-5 Aero with a 2.3L 4-cylinder with a high output turbo. Part prices have doubled since Saab went defunct. If my engine blew, I doubt that I would replace it. A new car would be in order. The flex pipe alone for the exhaust was 450 USD. I spend considerably more on parts than I do on labor. At that point it would cost less to get a new used car than it would to repair it because if you're engine went the real question is what will go next.



Shit I would just replace the engine with redneck rigged chevy 350 LOL


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Shit if it come down to replacing an engine I would have just jumped for the 5.4L or even a 4.6L V-8



Unfortunately it's not always that easy... transmission/trans. mountings, engine mounts, exhaust, computer controls, etc....:shadedshu

Nowadays its almost like trying to wire a Phenom II into an X58 Intel board 

Before 1980 it was a lot simpler.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Unfortunately it's not always that easy... transmission/trans. mountings, engine mounts, exhaust, computer controls, etc....:shadedshu
> 
> Nowadays its almost like trying to wire a Phenom II into an X58 Intel board
> 
> Before 1980 it was a lot simpler.



Yea, it takes work. I wished vehicles were more simpler like in the older days. Even my 89 with 302 would be hard to change engine since it has a computer and full wireing harness.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

Thats why God gave us the Ls motor. "toast" Shoe horn it into just about anything.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

What the hell???
I have uploaded 2 WU but i don't get any points for it, and it is not showing in my Return Results.
this is a side screen reason that why i left the WCG team before.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

gopal said:


> What the hell???
> I have uploaded 2 WU but i don't get any points for it, and it is not showing in my Return Results.
> this is a side screen reason that why i left the WCG team before.



You'll get credit. You may have to rebuild your pendings some. Also some results don't show up right away.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

but i uploaded those WU 1 day ago, so 1 day is enough for it right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

gopal said:


> but i uploaded those WU 1 day ago, so 1 day is enough for it right?



Sometimes it can take considerably longer--just wait, it will happen


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

As Ion said it can take a few days. You have what we call wingmen. There is someone out there processing the same wu as you. Sometimes they use 3 or 4 people to crunch the same wu. They then check the results against each other. it can take a few days before the "wingmen" upload there results.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 17, 2012)

Periodic Out of Work Messages/BOINC Outage Wed Oct 17 starting at 17:00 UTC 
During this time, volunteers will not be able to report completed jobs or obtain new work.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34065


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Periodic Out of Work Messages/BOINC Outage Wed Oct 17 starting at 17:00 UTC
> During this time, volunteers will not be able to report completed jobs or obtain new work.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34065



darn it!

Why WCG Keeps doing it?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Shit if it come down to replacing an engine I would have just jumped for the 5.4L or even a 4.6L V-8



I wish it were that easy. I actually found a wrecked 2006 with just frame/body damage and only 36k miles on it. Could of had the complete truck for $1500. But the wiring harness of a 2003 F150 is not compatable with the engine of a 2006 F150, even with both having the 4.2 liter V6. Hell, it would have been easier to just gut everything and throw a carburated 302 in it. And about putting a V8 in it, it's my daily driver. $3.50-$4 a gallon is bad enough with a V6.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Periodic Out of Work Messages/BOINC Outage Wed Oct 17 starting at 17:00 UTC
> During this time, volunteers will not be able to report completed jobs or obtain new work.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34065



Thanks for letting us know!

Hopefully I have enough GPU WUs to keep going for a while


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks like my GPU's are returning work nicely now. I added one of my gt240 (1055T @4.0Ghz). Just for shits and giggles I threw in a HD5850 in to the same machine.. but BOINC isn't seeing it.. I only see work for the GT240.. So, I'll probably pull the GT240 from that machine and add it some where else, because of the low power requirements.. I was worried the CX430 wouldn't handle the GT240 and the HD5850 on top of the 4.0Ghz OC on the Processor, but it hasn't flinched.. hehehe I'm hoping I can put the GT240 in to my dual Opty Rack server. It could use the company.. hehehe

*Edit: It's taking around 12mins to complete a WU with the GT240. *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

Glad you posted the time to completion Mw. I was actually thinking about getting one of those.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

1 minute just 1 minute without interruptions, to finish an WU with An GTX 670+?
It is true, i readed this from someone on Face Book


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> It looks like my GPU's are returning work nicely now. I added one of my gt240 (1055T @4.0Ghz). Just for shits and giggles I threw in a HD5850 in to the same machine.. but BOINC isn't seeing it.. I only see work for the GT240.. So, I'll probably pull the GT240 from that machine and add it some where else, because of the low power requirements.. I was worried the CX430 wouldn't handle the GT240 and the HD5850 on top of the 4.0Ghz OC on the Processor, but it hasn't flinched.. hehehe I'm hoping I can put the GT240 in to my dual Opty Rack server. It could use the company.. hehehe
> 
> *Edit: It's taking around 12mins to complete a WU with the GT240. *


That's not really bad.  That's still a good 4k PPD or so from that card--or as much as a stock-clocked i7 does.
What is this Opteron setup?  Pics? 

I think you need to show us your entire farm  


gopal said:


> 1 minute just 1 minute without interruptions, to finish an WU with An GTX 670+?
> It is true, i readed this from someone on Face Book



That seems a bit fas, although not too off.  I finish a WU in 3 minutes on my GTX470...a fast ATI HD7970 will do a WU in about a minute and a half


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

I have been cranking them out at 3.5 to 4 mins on my 6850's.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

I wanna see pic of those SEXY Hardware!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 17, 2012)

Depends on the CPU as well. If my laptop had a gutsy Intel CPU, I don't doubt it could shave at least 2 min. of WU time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Depends on the CPU as well. If my laptop had a gutsy Intel CPU, I don't doubt it could shave at least 2 min. of WU time.



All depends on how much time it is taking to get from 99.415% to 100%. That is the cpu's time with the wu.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 18, 2012)

And 0% to whatever the first tick is.

For my laptop that's 1 min 9 sec before GPU time, and about 3 min after gpu time.


Just to show that there is more to it than raw GPU power.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow that is a lot of lag. Mine is 0 secs to start of gpu crunching and about 30 to 45 secs at the end.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 18, 2012)

i just finish installing my new cpu (3670 black edition )hope i can start crunshing tonight with it 

it will be a dedicated crunsher


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

da_vid said:


> i just finish installing my new cpu (3670 black edition )hope i can start crunshing tonight with it
> 
> it will be a dedicated crunsher



That's great!  Is this the A6-3670K?  If so, particularly with the GPU WUs it should perform very nicely!

You're really assembling quite the collection of WCG rigs.  You're doing Stan proud!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I wanted to update everyone and let you guys know that I have my truck home now! High res pictures are in the link below

http://www.generalnonsense.net/showpost.php?p=240829&postcount=6


----------



## da_vid (Oct 18, 2012)

@[Ion]  Is this the A6-3670K? yes still trying to understand amd lol my last amd was a 6000+ long time ago


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 18, 2012)

Oooh. Would have loved to get an unlocked Llano myself.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice Brandon. Glad you where able to get it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, my i7-860 has been down for about three hours--when I shut it down to pull out the RAM to tell the Intel RMA folks, I forgot to turn it back on.  It's up and crunching again now..should have only lost two thousand points


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 18, 2012)

I forgot to change my power settings and my machine went to sleep while I was at work.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2012)

Im wondering how the A10 5800K will do at crunching.  If the GPU can crunch too, then the points should be 1/2 decent


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Im wondering how the A10 5800K will do at crunching.  If the GPU can crunch too, then the points should be 1/2 decent



It should crunch similar to what a Phenom II Quad does at the same speed plus add on a 6670 for GPU crunching.

OR pretty darn good 

On another note- I'll be prepping my 1045T rig to run remote with the other 2 rigs to get the load off of my power bill. The new FX-8120/6870 rig will take its place at home


----------



## da_vid (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it possible to activate the iGPU and my 5670 for now boinc see only the 5670


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Im wondering how the A10 5800K will do at crunching.  If the GPU can crunch too, then the points should be 1/2 decent


Yeah, as Norton said, it should do very well.  I'd say ~3k PPD from the CPU and at least 5k from the GPU--maybe more 


Norton said:


> It should crunch similar to what a Phenom II Quad does at the same speed plus add on a 6670 for GPU crunching.
> 
> OR pretty darn good
> 
> On another note- I'll be prepping my 1045T rig to run remote with the other 2 rigs to get the load off of my power bill. The new FX-8120/6870 rig will take its place at home


You've really been able to off-load a bunch of these 

Did the remote rigs run out of work?  And is the new FX-8 running 24/7 now?

EDIT: Barely top-2000 in the world now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just said F it and enabled the 5770 at work. Should help me bring around 30K


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just said F it and enabled the 5770 at work. Should help me bring around 30K



That's sweet! 

Even after selling most of your crunchers, you're _still_ doing way better PPD than before 

So you now have one i7, one HD5770, and two HD6950s going?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's sweet!
> 
> Even after selling most of your crunchers, you're _still_ doing way better PPD than before
> 
> So you now have one i7, one HD5770, and two HD6950s going?



Yep, I now have a truck that my family needed for quite some time and I also get WAY more PPD then every cruncher I had combined gotten. Its really good to know I am still pulling my weight here at TPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

Got my new GTX470 and I have it installed:












Unsurprisingly, particularly the first card is running a bit warm; however, it has a much lower voltage (.91V vs 1.06V), so it isn't as bad as it could be.

Apparently the PNY card won't do 750MHz with the second card installed, so I've had to down-clock them.  Both are running at 650MHz for now, and I'll OC them a bit later to see what I can get.  I'm overall quite satisfied:





The WUs seem to be running a bit slower, but I've yet to determine how much of that is the lower clocks and how much is statistical variation.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

I am wondering if 2 gpus in one rig may have an affect on the times per wu's. I actually disabled Crossfire on mine and all my problems with the wu's erroring out disappeared. Depending what tomorrow brings  I may separate the 6850's and see if they do better.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't experienced any problems running my two GTX 580's in SLI. I guess I could disable SLI to see if there is a PPD difference...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am wondering if 2 gpus in one rig may have an affect on the times per wu's. I actually disabled Crossfire on mine and all my problems with the wu's erroring out disappeared. Depending what tomorrow brings  I may separate the 6850's and see if they do better.





HammerON said:


> I haven't experienced any problems running my two GTX 580's in SLI. I guess I could disable SLI to see if there is a PPD difference...



I have SLI disabled on both of my systems (2xGTX470, 2xGTX460).  Seems to be working fine like this--the reason WUs are slower now is that the cards can't clock as high with two present (not sure why, but Newtekie1 observed it as well).

But I do have the SLI bridge on, so if I want to game I'm just one click away from SLI goodness


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have SLI disabled on both of my systems (2xGTX470, 2xGTX460).  Seems to be working fine like this--the reason WUs are slower now is that the cards can't clock as high with two present (not sure why, but Newtekie1 observed it as well).
> 
> But I do have the SLI bridge on, so if I want to game I'm just one click away from SLI goodness



That's how I have my 6850's. The bridge is on but I have it disabled in ccc.


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2012)

My numbers are going to be all over the place the next few days. Decommissioning the 3930K and 3770K, 560Ti and the GTX 670 soon. Found a new home for them.

Didn't want to miss out on the GPU WU whilst they're here, so got 2x HD7770 for the long haul together with the SR-2. So numbers will briefly go down, then really up followed by a down and an eventual lower. I am starting to think I may have an addiction, can't seem to ever really downsize despite my wallet crying out for it. But there's science to be done and cures to be found, so never quitting.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

KieX said:


> My numbers are going to be all over the place the next few days. Decommissioning the 3930K and 3770K, 560Ti and the GTX 670 soon. Found a new home for them.
> 
> Didn't want to miss out on the GPU WU whilst they're here, so got 2x HD7770 for the long haul together with the SR-2. So numbers will briefly go down, then really up followed by a down and an eventual lower. I am starting to think I may have an addiction, can't seem to ever really downsize despite my wallet crying out for it. But there's science to be done and cures to be found, so never quitting.




Are you selling all of those?
It's a shame to see so much great HW go, but I understand that you have to do this sometimes 

Those HD7770s should be great!  It's a shame that you couldn't get HD7850s, but they should still be very solid indeed! 

How much will you eventually be downsizing?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

I hear you Keix. This stuff is really addicting. But I must shrink my fleet some. I am planning to drop to 3 dedicated crunchers if all goes well. I am going to drop 2 from my fleet most likely this weekend.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I hear you Keix. This stuff is really addicting. But I must shrink my fleet some. I am planning to drop to 3 dedicated crunchers if all goes well. I am going to drop 2 from my fleet most likely this weekend.



Agreed, crunching is definitely habit forming  

That said... 

It's really cool that everyone stepped up and gave the new wu a try...it's really giving the Team a big boost 

I'll be downsizing a bit soon but will always crunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Agreed, crunching is definitely habit forming
> 
> That said...
> 
> ...




What will you be getting rid of?  Are you giving F150 his rigs back?  Or selling off some stuff? :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What will you be getting rid of?  Are you giving F150 his rigs back?  Or selling off some stuff? :shadedshu



I wouldn't worry about it....I haven't set a schedule yet- "soon" has not been defined.

Will still wait to meet Buck on the "field of battle" as he described it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

We decided that high points are so easy to get now. The real challenge is getting the lowest score possible without hitting 0. It's all the rave now. But seriously I have come up with a plan and I do have most of the right hardware here to do it. I just need to pick up a few little things. I will be able to keep up my points with fewer rigs and may even as a added bonus get a nice boost in points.


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Are you selling all of those?
> It's a shame to see so much great HW go, but I understand that you have to do this sometimes
> 
> Those HD7770s should be great!  It's a shame that you couldn't get HD7850s, but they should still be very solid indeed!
> ...



Downsizing to the SR2 and the 7770's. Although once I move back to Spain.. it's unknown how many hours a day I will be able to afford to crunch. So may not even go full-bore with what I keep.

7770's take just under 3min to complete, which is faster than my 670  Hopefully they'll help me reach my goal of 20Million before it goes quiet in the room.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I hear you Keix. This stuff is really addicting. But I must shrink my fleet some. I am planning to drop to 3 dedicated crunchers if all goes well. I am going to drop 2 from my fleet most likely this weekend.



Absolutely, small sacrifices that need to be made in harsh times. But I have no doubt we'll power up once the opportunity arises again.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2012)

What kind of effect does overclocking the gpus have on the wcg gpu wus? Is it mostly shaders, or does the core speed help out as well?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

Not sure what ocing would do. I would do it slow though as you may start erroring out if the clocks are to high.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

KieX said:


> My numbers are going to be all over the place the next few days. Decommissioning the 3930K and 3770K, 560Ti and the GTX 670 soon. Found a new home for them.
> 
> Didn't want to miss out on the GPU WU whilst they're here, so got 2x HD7770 for the long haul together with the SR-2. So numbers will briefly go down, then really up followed by a down and an eventual lower. I am starting to think I may have an addiction, can't seem to ever really downsize despite my wallet crying out for it. But there's science to be done and cures to be found, so never quitting.



That's the spirit brotha


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2012)

hat said:


> What kind of effect does overclocking the gpus have on the wcg gpu wus? Is it mostly shaders, or does the core speed help out as well?



I would imagine shaders make the biggest difference, but I'm going off my old F@H experience. Not seen much besides runtime information for these WU's so far.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

KieX said:


> I would imagine shaders make the biggest difference, but I'm going off my old F@H experience. Not seen much besides runtime information for these WU's so far.



I'd agree, I'd say probably core and shaders.  I intend to test this out once I'm sufficiently convinced that the new GTX470 is stable alongside the old one 

The problem is that WU completion time is more variable than in FAH--I've seen some WUs take a good thirty seconds longer than others on the GTX470s, which is, with ~3 minute completion times, a lot.  We don't have the useful TPF info that is present for FAH.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Got my new GTX470 and I have it installed:
> http://i.imgur.com/L4e4C.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/AiHBF.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/vQTt3.jpg
> ...


That 120mm fan at the bottom of the case looks familiar. How many rigs you got and how big is that dorm room?


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd agree, I'd say probably core and shaders.  I intend to test this out once I'm sufficiently convinced that the new GTX470 is stable alongside the old one
> 
> The problem is that WU completion time is more variable than in FAH--I've seen some WUs take a good thirty seconds longer than others on the GTX470s, which is, with ~3 minute completion times, a lot.  We don't have the useful TPF info that is present for FAH.



CPU has a big impact on the completion times. These WU seem to be CPU+GPU+CPU in terms of runtime. So I'd imagine those (relatively) small differences may be down to how many other tasks are running on the assigned CPU. After all, it runs in low priority mode. The GPU time seems more stable.

Will be great to see those numbers, definitely help to point in the right direction.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That 120mm fan at the bottom of the case looks familiar. How many rigs you got and how big is that dorm room?


That one is actually from Norton 
I'm going to put two of the fans from you as an intake on the front of the case--at this point, I have two 120mm fans as exhaust (+ the two GPUs with their fans @ 75%) and one 120mm as an intake (and it's on the bottom, so it probably isn't that efficient).

At this point, I have three desktops and three laptops.  Two of the laptops are old and damaged (C2Ds) and I have them stashed behind the LCD.  The i7-860 and AMD X2 are stacked next to the desk (the room is oddly shaped, so I have an open space between a cabinet and my desk just wider than a computer) and then the 2700k on one end of my desk.  I'd say the dorm is probably about 10x14 or so.

The bigger issue is cooling, not space--during the day, it's still ~70F or so, which would be lovely if I didn't have a constant ~1000w getting dumped into the room.  At night I open the windows, but during the day I actually have to put a box fan in front of the AC to spread the air around and keep the temperature manageable.



KieX said:


> CPU has a big impact on the completion times. These WU seem to be CPU+GPU+CPU in terms of runtime. So I'd imagine those (relatively) small differences may be down to how many other tasks are running on the assigned CPU. After all, it runs in low priority mode. The GPU time seems more stable.
> 
> Will be great to see those numbers, definitely help to point in the right direction.



That's possible.  Since the CPU WUs I'm running now are relatively long, that _shouldn't_ be too much of an issue, but I'm not completely sure.

Something I have noticed is that with the GTX470s @ 650MHz core the time/WU seems to be on average about 10-15 seconds longer than at 750MHz (~3:20 vs ~3:05)

EDIT:  I have someone coming to look at my AMD X2 5k+ tomorrow--with luck, it will be sold by this time tomorrow.  It will cost me about 1k PPD, but it will provide valuable funds to purchase the parts for another dual-core (which I'll then in-turn sell in a little while) and eventually some GPUs.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone have an issues where your rig just stopped crunching, then picked back up hours later? My 1 rig that has the 6850's in it stopped crunching for some reason around midnight last night. It started crunching again around 9am this morning. And this is without anyone touching the rig. It hasn't been used since about 11pm last night. No one has touched it at all today. It just freakn' took a nap for like 9hrs.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 19, 2012)

Anything in the log?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

The AMD X2 5000+ has been sold.  So I'm down two cores and ~1k PPD for now, but I think I'll be able to pick up replacement parts tomorrow.  And I got $100 for it, but the parts only cost $20, so it was a pretty good deal


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Anything in the log?



I not with it right now but by Wcg it just stopped crunching about midnight and strated back up again around 9am. Rig is running fine as it has steadliy returned results today. Almost as if someone shut down wcg on that rig and restarted it later. Weird.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

My 2600K and 5770 have been down all morning due to me being bored at work and gaming LOLZ


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Anyone have an issues where your rig just stopped crunching, then picked back up hours later? My 1 rig that has the 6850's in it stopped crunching for some reason around midnight last night. It started crunching again around 9am this morning. And this is without anyone touching the rig. It hasn't been used since about 11pm last night. No one has touched it at all today. It just freakn' took a nap for like 9hrs.



I found my remote rigs shut off when I got to the site today 

It must have been a power failure and a delayed start on the generator at some point yesterday am... can't be that they were shut off by someone as I have the only key.

 Both rigs restarted and are running fine but I lost about a days work on each.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys I figured I'd chime in and say I'm having trouble with one of my 2500k's w/ GTX470... I don't like not being able to run BOINC as a service... I'm a little frustrated with it at the moment.. If I keep having issues.. I'll stop crunching on my GPU's, and re install as a service. Sorry guys but I have to many rigs to babysit each one of them. I'm getting ready to go to the funeral.. I'm just a little upset.. I'll figure out something after everything settles.. This part sucks...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I figured I'd chime in and say I'm having trouble with one of my 2500k's w/ GTX470... I don't like not being able to run BOINC as a service... I'm a little frustrated with it at the moment.. If I keep having issues.. I'll stop crunching on my GPU's, and re install as a service. Sorry guys but I have to many rigs to babysit each one of them. I'm getting ready to go to the funeral.. I'm just a little upset.. I'll figure out something after everything settles.. This part sucks...



Take as much time as you need MW, you have to deal with one thing at a time and I believe RL stuff is more important than being in the top20. Take time and be with the ones you love.

/ Gives hugs! /



Norton said:


> I found my remote rigs shut off when I got to the site today
> 
> It must have been a power failure and a delayed start on the generator at some point yesterday am... can't be that they were shut off by someone as I have the only key.
> 
> Both rigs restarted and are running fine but I lost about a days work on each.



Do you have them set in the bios to AUTO START when it see's power from the PSU. I know I have my 2600K like that at work so it will start as soon as power is restored.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I figured I'd chime in and say I'm having trouble with one of my 2500k's w/ GTX470... I don't like not being able to run BOINC as a service... I'm a little frustrated with it at the moment.. If I keep having issues.. I'll stop crunching on my GPU's, and re install as a service. Sorry guys but I have to many rigs to babysit each one of them. I'm getting ready to go to the funeral.. I'm just a little upset.. I'll figure out something after everything settles.. This part sucks...



The trouble with the rig is likely something minor... my rigs running gpu crunching have been running w/o issues for days. When things aren't so troubling with the funeral and such then take a little bit of quiet time and go through your setup. I'll bet you'll see the problem right away and have it back up and going no sweat 



brandonwh64 said:


> Do you have them set in the bios to AUTO START when it see's power from the PSU. I know I have my 2600K like that at work so it will start as soon as power is restored.



Probably not- I'll need to check but there's always a chance that if I let them do that and there's a power issue (phase loss for example) then I'll blow up the rigs*

*means- may be better if they just shut off until I get there....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Probably not- I'll need to check but there's always a chance that if I let them do that and there's a power issue (phase loss for example) then I'll blow up the rigs*
> 
> *means- may be better if they just shut off until I get there....



I have mine set cause at work they do power cylces often so I know it will reboot and start crunching again without me being there.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have mine set cause at work they do power cylces often so I know it will reboot and start crunching again without me being there.



The site the rigs are at has a genset that exercises under load every Tuesday and the transfer is quick/smooth enough to not cause the rigs to restart. Whatever happened yesterday must have been a larger issue... large enough to cut power to them.

This is the first time this has happened after running over a month here so I may not ever see it occur again?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> This is the first time this has happened after running over a month here so I may not ever see it occur again?



Ahhhh ok thats understandable. We have two power grids at our plant and the one my crunchers are on is the one they test alot HAHAH>


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> I found my remote rigs shut off when I got to the site today
> 
> It must have been a power failure and a delayed start on the generator at some point yesterday am... can't be that they were shut off by someone as I have the only key.
> 
> Both rigs restarted and are running fine but I lost about a days work on each.


Well, at least it's only a day and you got it fixed soon 



Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I figured I'd chime in and say I'm having trouble with one of my 2500k's w/ GTX470... I don't like not being able to run BOINC as a service... I'm a little frustrated with it at the moment.. If I keep having issues.. I'll stop crunching on my GPU's, and re install as a service. Sorry guys but I have to many rigs to babysit each one of them. I'm getting ready to go to the funeral.. I'm just a little upset.. I'll figure out something after everything settles.. This part sucks...


What's happening with the rig?  And would you stop crunching on all of the GPUs?
My condolences, take as much time with your family as you need 


brandonwh64 said:


> I have mine set cause at work they do power cylces often so I know it will reboot and start crunching again without me being there.



That's what I do as well 
All of my rigs are right here, but I like not having to think about it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

My rig didn't shut down or reboot. It just stopped crunching like Casper went in and suspended Boinc for 9 hrs LOL.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My rig didn't shut down or reboot. It just stopped crunching like Casper went in and suspended Boinc for 9 hrs LOL.



If you check the log file at the time that it suspended (hit Ctrl+Shift+E) and resumed, what does it say?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll have to check it once I get home. I was going by returned results on wcg site. It didn't return any work for 9hrs. Stopped returning work around 12 and then started returning work again at 9am. I guess the "I wanna screw with your numbers today" Fairy got ahold of it. I'll dig into it once I get home and situated. it is returning results now and I have something to do with one of the other rigs when I get home .


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2012)

Back from the honeymoon. Seems I've missed a bit here at TPU while I was enjoying the beach.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Back from the honeymoon. Seems I've missed a bit here at TPU while I was enjoying the beach.



Welcome back married guy 

Your right, I think its been a busy week here


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2012)

Well my numbers will be all over the place this weekend, but should settle down by Monday. I am going to reconfigure some of my rigs and take 1 or 2 down. I need to make some room for another build I have had in the works for like a year now. I am also going to rebuild one of my crunchers into a win xp box for some Sli old school gaming.


Edit:  newest edition to my crunching Hardware. He runs nice a cool and that is 45 secs into the wu. Completes wu's in around 2 mins to 2 mins 20 secs.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got a chance to see my points for when I was gone. All I can say is DAAAAMN!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well my numbers will be all over the place this weekend, but should settle down by Monday. I am going to reconfigure some of my rigs and take 1 or 2 down. I need to make some room for another build I have had in the works for like a year now. I am also going to rebuild one of my crunchers into a win xp box for some Sli old school gaming.
> 
> 
> Edit:  newest edition to my crunching Hardware. He runs nice a cool and that is 45 secs into the wu. Completes wu's in around 2 mins to 2 mins 20 secs.
> ...


That's the HD7850 from Norton, right?  If it'll do a WU in two minutes...damn, that's a good 50% higher PPD than my GTX470s do.  Great card! 


Radical_Edward said:


> Just got a chance to see my points for when I was gone. All I can say is DAAAAMN!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/crunchingWhileAway.jpg



Aren't the GPU WUs amazing?
And congratulations on now being a married man  

My output will be down a bit today, I'm going somewhere and taking my laptop, so it'll be on battery and not crunching for ~3 ish hours


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

Booted up BOINC fine the first time, started crunching, everything fine and dandy. Then I restarted BOINC to update my project preferences. Next time I boot BOINC, it gets this error when synchronising.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> http://gyazo.com/810c1a9669f3e76fc3116b3f0f6a7738.png?1350732933
> Booted up BOINC fine the first time, started crunching, everything fine and dandy. Then I restarted BOINC to update my project preferences. Next time I boot BOINC, it gets this error when synchronising.



Have you don a service install or a non-service install?  Have you tried to restart Windows?  I'm not really familiar with that issue, but I'll try to help you nonetheless


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Have you don a service install or a non-service install?  Have you tried to restart Windows?  I'm not really familiar with that issue, but I'll try to help you nonetheless


I installed 64 bit version via the installer. I will try restarting now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I installed 64 bit version via the installer. I will try restarting now.



Ahh, BOINC doesn't work right until you restart Windows first


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, BOINC doesn't work right until you restart Windows first


Yep, restart worked like a charm.
Weird, when I installed the 32 bit version, it asked for a restart, but the 64 bit didn't.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Yep, restart worked like a charm.
> Weird, when I installed the 32 bit version, it asked for a restart, but the 64 bit didn't.



64bit is about 10% faster, so definitely use that 

Also, I don't know if you did a Service Install or not (that's an option to check in the installer), but if you did *not* you can also crunch on your GPU, which is phenomenally fast.  Like while the CPU can get ~6k PPD, the GPU can get close to three times that.  It does, however, make the computer laggy, so I'd only set it to run on the GPU while the computer is not in use (at least on the main system--set it to crunch all the time on the dedicated WCG system).

Welcome to the team, it's great to have you!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

May I also ask, what are the details on the little badges in your signature? What PPD or points do the star signiffy? Yes, I am considering using the GPU while not gaming.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2012)

Added the good ol' GTX275 to the i7-870 rig. Seem to be finishing GPU WU's in about 5 mins. Should help a little...


----------



## gopal (Oct 20, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> May I also ask, what are the details on the little badges in your signature? What PPD or points do the star signiffy? Yes, I am considering using the GPU while not gaming.


You can go that from you User Cp's Edit Options button then scroll below to 'Miscellaneous Options' then enter your *WCG* user name there.








BUCK NASTY said:


> Added the good ol' GTX275 to the I7-870 rig. Seem to be finishing GPU WU's in about 5 mins. Should help a little...



Great, will bump out our points.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> May I also ask, what are the details on the little badges in your signature? What PPD or points do the star signiffy? Yes, I am considering using the GPU while not gaming.


That signifies someone who runs WCG for TechPowerUp.  In order to get a badge, you need to have crunched 100,000 points (as reported by BOINC Manager) or 700,000 as reported by the WCG Website.

Here are the requirements for the stars:
badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Added the good ol' GTX275 to the I7-870 rig. Seem to be finishing GPU WU's in about 5 mins. Should help a little...



 
So your GTX275 is actually crunching _faster_ than my GTX460s, despite having fewer shaders.... :shadedshu


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> You can go that from you User Cp's Edit Options button then scroll below to 'Miscellaneous Options' then enter your *WCG* user name there.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/TPU308.jpg



Thanks for that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's the HD7850 from Norton, right?  If it'll do a WU in two minutes...damn, that's a good 50% higher PPD than my GTX470s do.  Great card!



Yeah it's a 7850 and it is averaging around 2.2 secs  wu. which is twice as fast as my 6850's. And thats with the slowest phenom in my farm. I am going to put the 970 into that rig and see if the times improve.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmmm, yea it really seems like the AMD video cards crunch the GPU WU's much faster than the Nvidia cards.

Hey Mad Shot, if your going to sell that 6850 I would probably grab that puppy from ya for some 6850 CrossfireX.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So your GTX275 is actually crunching _faster_ than my GTX460s, despite having fewer shaders.... :shadedshu



I think we are measuring from different points. I go by "GPU usage" elapsed time. See below:

*GTX460 768mb 860/1720/1840*
GPU usage starts @ :24
GPU Usage stops @ 5:03
Boinc manager elapsed time @ 5:42

*GTX275 896mb 648/1458/1188*
GPU usage starts @ :24
GPU usage stops @ 5:06
Boinc manager elapsed time @ 6:06

I don't know if it has something to do with the architecture of the GPU's, but I'm satisfied with the 275's performance in WCG.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmmm, yea it really seems like the AMD video cards crunch the GPU WU's much faster than the Nvidia cards.
> 
> Hey Mad Shot, if your going to sell that 6850 I would probably grab that puppy from ya for some 6850 CrossfireX.



If you can't locate a 6850 then the next best bet looks like a 7770 for some cost effective/power efficient gpu crunching action 

I may even consider selling off my 6870 Hawk to finance one or two of them


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2012)

Installed the single HD6850 a few minutes ago. When running the GPU work units, it doesn't slow the system down near as much as it did with the GTX560!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't mean to double post..........But damn!!!!! This HD6850 is finishing GPU units in about 2 frigging minutes!!!!!!!!! That is awesome.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2012)

GPU crunching freaking rocks. My 5850 is just pumping out work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Don't mean to double post..........But damn!!!!!


You deserve a double post or two with the work that GPU is pushin' out


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmmm, yea it really seems like the AMD video cards crunch the GPU WU's much faster than the Nvidia cards.
> 
> Hey Mad Shot, if your going to sell that 6850 I would probably grab that puppy from ya for some 6850 CrossfireX.



I have a 6850 crossfirex setup myself  I am holding onto them for right now as they are in my main rig which I also use for gaming. Xfired 6850's have a tad more punch to them compaired to a single 7850.   Also pm sent on what we where talking about .


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2012)

Had a little luck today and got a refund for something I got off eBay. Was a very long time to process so I'd almost given up hope on seeing that money back. So thought I'd go complete my computer with a 3rd and last HD7770.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> Had a little luck today and got a refund for something I got off eBay. Was a very long time to process so I'd almost given up hope on seeing that money back. So thought I'd go complete my computer with a 3rd and last HD7770.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/IMG_20121020_201402723.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/Capture.png



That's an awesome setup!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2012)

11 days till my FM2 board   cant wait for Dec to get the CPU.  In the meantime what kind of PSU would be recommended for a 5800K and eventually a 6870 with 8GB 1866 ram and 1 SSD +1HDD and again, eventually a Blu Ray drive?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 20, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 11 days till my FM2 board   cant wait for Dec to get the CPU.  In the meantime what kind of PSU would be recommended for a 5800K and eventually a 6870 with 8GB 1866 ram and 1 SSD +1HDD and again, eventually a Blu Ray drive?



XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12...

or if your wanting alittle more wattage

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have one of these running my overclocked 7950 and 2600K, and it doesn't skip a beat. Rosewill CAPSTONE Series CAPSTONE-550 550W Continu...

No need to go bronze when you can have gold for $5 more, and it's a re-branded Super Flower unit.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> Had a little luck today and got a refund for something I got off eBay. Was a very long time to process so I'd almost given up hope on seeing that money back. So thought I'd go complete my computer with a 3rd and last HD7770.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/IMG_20121020_201402723.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/Capture.png



Mon dieu! 

I have some new hardware for the Team--I picked up these in replacement for the AMD X2 I sold yesterday.  I got a C2D system (E7400, 2GB RAM, "500w" Apevia PSU, Intel board) and the guts out of a Lenovo AMD X2 setup (Some X2, 2GB RAM, Lenovo AM2 motherboard, X1300) and a pair of 250GB HDDs--all for $20.  I'm going to install Windows 7 on the C2D as soon as my ISO downloads (I cracked my DVD, so I have to download from Dropbox and create a USB drive of it).  Will get both systems up and going tonight 
Pictures will be provided as soon as I can find my camera card--it's an old one and will only use a 512mb card


----------



## da_vid (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] now you speak french


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

da_vid said:


> [Ion] now you speak french



I have a feeling he has more tricks than that up his sleeve.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

da_vid said:


> [Ion] now you speak french



I've took French from 7th grade to 11th grade, although my proficiency has greatly waned since then 

I think if I spent a semester immersed in it, I'd be fully fluent


----------



## da_vid (Oct 21, 2012)

Q9550 still useless,watercooling problem  and im installing a better heatsink on the A6


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2012)

I just got one of my stars back, Yaaaaaayyyyyy!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

Great job t77snapshot.  

Looks like we are picking up with with teammates.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I just got one of my stars back, Yaaaaaayyyyyy!!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/star.jpg



Congrats! 


The C2D is up and crunching now on the BOINC folder from the old X2--I'd figure it should be good for just over 1k PPD.  We'll see 

I'm installing Windows 7 on the AMD X2 right now, and will get it crunching within an hour


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

Terrible cellphone pictures, but you get the idea:








System in a case is a 2.8GHz C2D, the one on the cardboard box is a 2.7GHz X2 5200+

Both are crunching now, they were on-and-off as parts were added and things were configured this evening


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 21, 2012)

The AMD system has got a fan grill on the CPU cooler?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> The AMD system has got a fan grill on the CPU cooler?



Yes.  Aside from the orange Thermaltake fan, everything that is caseless there is the guts of a Lenovo Thinkcentre--the original case was damaged beyond repair, so that's why I was able to score these parts so cheap 

Both systems have now completed a successful twelve hours of crunching


----------



## da_vid (Oct 21, 2012)

AMD A6 3570k back to work @ 3325MHz need to order another pump for the Q9550  i reinstall  the 212+ evo and I order  my motherboard for the i5 and 3 Gpu today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

After dinner I'm going to gut my i7-860 system and transfer the AMD X2 into the case (so I can list it on Craigslist), so it will probably be down for an hour or so.  Points hit shouldn't be too bad at least.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, trying to move my i7-860 system seems to have killed it.  Now it just turns on, runs for a second, and turns off.  Happens regardless of whether there is RAM in it or not, what GPU I'm using, what PSU I'm using, or whether it's in a case or not.  Damn it.  This is really not what I needed now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2012)

It's shorting out, check the system again and make sure it's got a good ground.

Anyone crunching with their 7970? How's it do with the beta WUs?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's shorting out, check the system again and make sure it's got a good ground.
> 
> Anyone crunching with their 7970? How's it do with the beta WUs?



You think that's it?  What do you suggest I do?  Since it did this even on the cardboard box


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2012)

Check everything. CPU power plug, 24-pin, etc. 

Check the motherboard physically. Last time I saw that issue it was a bad motherboard stand off.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2012)

da_vid said:


> AMD A6 3570k back to work @ 3325MHz



Do GPU WUs crunch on the APU and if they do how well?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 22, 2012)

@Aquinus yes igpu and gpu  8-9 minutes/project at stock clock 

2 minutes slower than a 5670 not too bad


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

I've checked the connections.  The weird thing is, it runs for a few seconds, turns itself off, then back on again, and repeats


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's shorting out, check the system again and make sure it's got a good ground.
> 
> Anyone crunching with their 7970? How's it do with the beta WUs?



Out of BETA, these are now regular Help Conquer Cancer WU's. As for 7970, I believe BarbaricSoul is using one (with 2600K), and it's getting him pie:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2198294

You'll be right up there 



[Ion] said:


> I've checked the connections.  The weird thing is, it runs for a few seconds, turns itself off, then back on again, and repeats



That's what I call stupid mode, used to happen loads to me on the pre-SB Asus boards. As Rad_Ed said, probably short or even a build up of charge. I would let the board discharge for a little while completely turned off and just connected to PSU.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've checked the connections.  The weird thing is, it runs for a few seconds, turns itself off, then back on again, and repeats



Like I said, sounds like a short. 

Try adding motherboard stand offs to put the board off of the cardboard box. 

Also disconnect HDD, DVD, etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Like I said, sounds like a short.
> 
> Try adding motherboard stand offs to put the board off of the cardboard box.
> 
> Also disconnect HDD, DVD, etc.



Most recently I just had it in the original case.  No HDD or ODD connected..just the board, CPU, RAM, PSU, and one GPU.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've checked the connections.  The weird thing is, it runs for a few seconds, turns itself off, then back on again, and repeats



Familiar symptoms. Maybe the CMOS battery? Try to replace if you have a working board.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 22, 2012)

And turn off the PSU switch for a minute or so, then back on and then try to boot again.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Familiar symptoms. Maybe the CMOS battery? Try to replace if you have a working board.


I'll steal the battery from my AMD setup


Chevalr1c said:


> And turn off the PSU switch for a minute or so, then back on and then try to boot again.



Tried that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2012)

Reset the bios already?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Reset the bios already?



Yup, I used the CMOS reset switch on the back of the board.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 22, 2012)

try to reinstall your heatsink maybe the mb bent a little bit when you move it like mine yesterday (bad cpu contact) same symptom as yours


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

da_vid said:


> try to reinstall your heatsink maybe the mb bent a little bit when you move it like mine yesterday (bad cpu contact) same symptom as yours



I already tried pulling off the Antec WC kit and just sitting my spare Gaia on top.  No luck.

Also, no luck with the other battery 


_Something_ is happening, at least the Gaia is getting slightly warm.  No display/beeps or anything--board still won't stay on.

EDIT:  Looking at the manual, the POST code I'm getting says "Program the peripheral parameters.  Enable/Disable NMI as selected".  I wonder what that means


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I already tried pulling off the Antec WC kit and just sitting my spare Gaia on top.  No luck.
> 
> Also, no luck with the other battery
> 
> ...



P55 Extreme, right? Did you move the ram and are you using the correct slots?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> P55 Extreme, right? Did you move the ram and are you using the correct slots?



This is the P55 Extreme from you, yes.  The RAM is the same G.SKILL kit I purchased from you, in the two slots closest to the CPU.  This all started when I tried to transport the system out of the case


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This is the P55 Extreme from you, yes.  The RAM is the same G.SKILL kit I purchased from you, in the two slots closest to the CPU.  This all started when I tried to transport the system out of the case



You need to use the white slots only for 2 dimms.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyone crunching with their 7970? How's it do with the beta WUs?


A 7970 is a brute at these things. And if you use the script you can set it to do up to 4 at a time. 

Also Ion you made need to let it set overnight. I have heard of a few Intel systems that have done just what yours is doing. The people let them sit iver night unplugedd and came back the next day and it booted like nothing was ever wrong with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You need to use the white slots only for 2 dimms.



I've used these two before with no issues--but I'll try it like that and see what I can accomplish.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Buck Nasty, can I buy you a beer?  I switched the slots, and now the board posts!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 22, 2012)

I noticed that with Buck's EVGA P55 FTW as well. Seems that LGA 1156 is designed to use slots 2 and 4 (from closest to farthest from CPU) first, as 1 and 3 don't POST.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Buck Nasty, can I buy you a beer?  I switched the slots, and now the board posts!


You can buy me a round anytime. Remember that I had a long love affair with three of the same model Mobo. Better yet, you are running in dual channel mode now(maybe better production).



Jstn7477 said:


> I noticed that with Buck's EVGA P55 FTW as well. Seems that LGA 1156 is designed to use slots 2 and 4 (from closest to farthest from CPU) first, as 1 and 3 don't POST.



When my son gave me back the P55 micro/i7-870, I put the ram in the wrong slots and was cursing the board for about an hour until i pulled up the manual:shadedshu


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome - glad it works. Good job Buck Nasty! =]


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/beer.png


The sonafabish actually sent me Beer Money. Your alright in my book Kai!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Great guy Ion is.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is the i7-860 set up and crunching again:




It was off for more like 3.5 hours than 1, but at least it still works, and I have the AMD X2 assembled in a case.  I'll list it on CL tonight and maybe I can sell it soon.



EDIT:  Huge thanks to _everyone_ who helped me!


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Here is the i7-860 set up and crunching again:
> http://i.imgur.com/kEsd1.jpg
> It was off for more like 3.5 hours than 1, but at least it still works, and I have the AMD X2 assembled in a case.  I'll list it on CL tonight and maybe I can sell it soon.



Looks like you need a "guest" case or at least a tech bench


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like you need a "guest" case or at least a tech bench



You know, I'm actually thinking of building a tech bench.  I saw a guide on XS, years ago at this point, where someone built a tech bench out of two heavy plastic cutting boards and some metal rods/nuts.  It actually looked really sharp, and would certainly be easy to build 

That or I'll pick up another Source 210


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

So my GTX275(in the i7-870 rig) is outpacing my GTX460? The 275 is only peaking @ 92%. Maybe I should try to double up some work units on it.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You know, I'm actually thinking of building a tech bench.  I saw a guide on XS, years ago at this point, where someone built a tech bench out of two heavy plastic cutting boards and some metal rods/nuts.  It actually looked really sharp, and would certainly be easy to build
> 
> That or I'll pick up another Source 210



t_ski made a guide or build log for one here somewhere.

Although you could probably make a real nice one with a milk crate and a mobo tray


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So my GTX275(in the i7-870 rig) is outpacing my GTX460? The 275 is only peaking @ 92%. Maybe I should try to double up some work units on it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/Capture035.jpg


As I said, these GTX460s just don't do that good of a job.  I'm really quite surprised.  As in the GTX470 has 33% more shaders, clocked lower, and still does ~twice the PPD.


Norton said:


> t_ski made a guide or build log for one here somewhere.
> 
> Although you could probably make a real nice one with a milk crate and a mobo tray



I could, but if I'm going to make one, I'm going to make one that looks nice.  And I think I could do that without too much trouble and get a good result.  I'll see if I can find his thread


----------



## HammerON (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey CP - 
Are we going to be participating in any WCG contests? With our increase in PPD maybe we should look at entering some.
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewAllTeamChallenges.do


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> As I said, these GTX460s just don't do that good of a job.  I'm really quite surprised.  As in the GTX470 has 33% more shaders, clocked lower, and still does ~twice the PPD.


Try throwing another WU on the 460 and 470
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2753367&postcount=30


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Try throwing another WU on the 460 and 470
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2753367&postcount=30



I've been watching that thread excitedly.  I was going to try that with my GTX460s tonight, and then I had the...issue.  I'll probably get around to it later this week and see what I can manage


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Hey CP -
> Are we going to be participating in any WCG contests? With our increase in PPD maybe we should look at entering some.
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewAllTeamChallenges.do




Here's an upcoming HCC one- that should let us flex some gpu muscle 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5307


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Umm this about sums it up in a nutshell. We have about 6 months of gpu units may be. 

As qouted by knreed: 

We are still assessing the impact of the acceleration on the end date of the HCC1 project. Our rough estimate with 'known' work based on this acceleration is about 100-130 days until end of project. BUT my use of the word 'known' simply means the number of batches we are aware to run. What we are are is not equal to what the researchers want to run so we are discussing this further with them at this time.

However, we do not yet have any research project beyond HCC1 that we know can run on a GPU. While this has definitely shown the power of GPU working well, for an application that clearly fits the profile of being suitable for GPU, the researchers are still the ones that provide the code and they will have to determine if GPU would work for their project and then make the modifications.

It is important to us to have GPU capable projects, but we cannot promise them. Even then, we could find ourselves with a project that was written for CUDA and not be able to run on AMD graphics cards (or written for AMD but not CUDA). As a result, we ask that people not make purchasing decision without understand these caveats.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Here's an upcoming HCC one- that should let us flex some gpu muscle
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5307



That looks like a good one


----------



## da_vid (Oct 22, 2012)

both rigs are crunching again after a hard week end  waiting for fedex maybe friday, i'll add a i5 3570k and 3x 7850  after that,my next dedicated cruncher are scheduled for mid november (2 amd fx8150 without gpu for now)

Off to bed Good Night All


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Umm this about sums it up in a nutshell. We have about 6 months of gpu units may be.
> 
> As qouted by knreed:
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

So it looks like we have 3-4 months left for sure, maybe more.  I guess I'd be a bit more hesitant about more ATI cards in the future--I think I'd be better off with nV ones that also do FAH well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah building rigs for gpu units might not be wise for the long haul. But for the next few months we can have fun with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah building rigs for gpu units might not be wise for the long haul. But for the next few months we can have fun with it.



Absolutely.  I've thrown everything at WCG-GPU for now, knowing that FAH will still be there when the GPUs end (if they do)


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah building rigs for gpu units might not be wise for the long haul. But for the next few months we can have fun with it.



Also keep in mind that if other projects come out with GPU WUs, they might favor different architectures. There a lot of unknowns.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes so maybe waiting a little bit to build a full gpu cruncher might be the best thing right now. Atleast till we get more info on where this is going and if other projects are going to adapt to gpu crunching.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes so maybe waiting a little bit to build a full gpu cruncher might be the best thing right now. Atleast till we get more info on where this is going and if other projects are going to adapt to gpu crunching.



Well some of the things to consider with a new build should be:
- at least 2 PCIE X16/X8 slots (3 or 4 even better)
- a PSU that can run 2-4 high powered GPU's
- a 6-8 core/thread CPU


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Well some of the things to consider with a new build should be:
> - at least 2 PCIE X16/X8 slots (3 or 4 even better)
> - a PSU that can run 2-4 high powered GPU's
> - a 6-8 core/thread CPU



Those are the strategies I'm trying to follow.  That's why I'm happy with my 650w Antec PSUs and (hopefully) the EVGA 3X SLI board + i7.  That way, I could theoretically run 3 HD7850s and two tasks per (or two and three tasks per) and it would be fine.

Although, running so many GPU tasks makes it harder to get badges in the new projects


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Those are the strategies I'm trying to follow.  That's why I'm happy with my 650w Antec PSUs and (hopefully) the EVGA 3X SLI board + i7.  That way, I could theoretically run 3 HD7850s and two tasks per (or two and three tasks per) and it would be fine.
> 
> Although, running so many GPU tasks makes it harder to get badges in the new projects



"Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!"  

* from the movie- Blazing Saddles. Sorry, I couldn't resist 

P.S.> FreeDC's latest update is ready... Kiex may break 100k on his SR-2/7770 rig at the pace he's going since it's already over 40k right now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> "Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!"
> 
> * from the movie- Blazing Saddles. Sorry, I couldn't resist
> 
> P.S.> FreeDC's latest update is ready... Kiex may break 100k on his SR-2/7770 rig at the pace he's going since it's already over 40k right now



Oh damn.  This GPU tweak is really amazing...why must I have set my buffers so high


----------



## gopal (Oct 22, 2012)

Where The Hell My Motherboard is from?

I was looking to get an GT 460 (at least to bump something in points) but i just Noticed the my mobo don't have an x16 slot.


My Reaction after that was something like this









(Actually i was thinking that pic looks evil)


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh damn.  This GPU tweak is really amazing...why must I have set my buffers so high



I'm going to start dropping off the size of my buffer as I run out of wu's (GPU and CPU) otherwise I will end up running for days without any of them. It's going to take longer but I'll at least be able to run the wu as the buffer drops off. The buffer on my main rig is at 6 days atm...

My only other option is to transfer the 7870 into the 1045T rig (that buffer is only set for 0.5 days) but I can't/don't want to run my main rig with an 8400GS


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm going to start dropping off the size of my buffer as I run out of wu's (GPU and CPU) otherwise I will end up running for days without any of them. It's going to take longer but I'll at least be able to run the wu as the buffer drops off. The buffer on my main rig is at 6 days atm...
> 
> My only other option is to transfer the 7870 into the 1045T rig (that buffer is only set for 0.5 days) but I can't/don't want to run my main rig with an 8400GS



An 8400GS can be slow for even Aero on a 1080P display--no, you don't want that 

What I did is set the buffer to .05 days, but did not check the "No New Tasks".  That way, it will decrease the buffer of CPU WUs, but will keep downloading the GPU ones as needed.

Does WCG on the Radeon make your desktop choppy?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh damn.  This GPU tweak is really amazing...why must I have set my buffers so high



I didn't try it yet - my 450 GTS runs at 98 % and my 260 about the same. Even my 680 runs between 80 and 95 % BUT I did order a red card (7770) so in a day or two the 260 or 450 will go back to be a back up GPU.

Edit: I will get it tomorrow, just got the T&T mail


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> An 8400GS can be slow for even Aero on a 1080P display--no, you don't want that
> 
> What I did is set the buffer to .05 days, but did not check the "No New Tasks".  That way, it will decrease the buffer of CPU WUs, but will keep downloading the GPU ones as needed.
> 
> Does WCG on the Radeon make your desktop choppy?



Hmmm.... that sounds like the ticket right there 

The gpu wu's barely affect the desktop with the 7850 and 7870's. I only see a slight frame drag on the TV Tuner once in a while. I even ran a Unigine Heaven benchmark with it while gpu crunching- benchmark was a bit less than normal 

The 6870 drags a bit more when gpu crunching but the rig is still completely usable


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hmmm.... that sounds like the ticket right there
> 
> The gpu wu's barely affect the desktop with the 7850 and 7870's. I only see a slight frame drag on the TV Tuner once in a while. I even ran a Unigine Heaven benchmark with it while gpu crunching- benchmark was a bit less than normal
> 
> The 6870 drags a bit more when gpu crunching but the rig is still completely usable



Awesome.  Crunching doesn't make the system _quite_ as unusable as folding does, but it's still maddening.  To the extent that I mainly use the laptop, as the desktop is too slow to use.

Sounds like I know what cards I'll want


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm going to start dropping off the size of my buffer as I run out of wu's (GPU and CPU) otherwise I will end up running for days without any of them. It's going to take longer but I'll at least be able to run the wu as the buffer drops off. The buffer on my main rig is at 6 days atm...
> 
> My only other option is to transfer the 7870 into the 1045T rig (that buffer is only set for 0.5 days) but I can't/don't want to run my main rig with an 8400GS



I am going to drop my buffer back to about .005 and click the no new work tab and let it run out of work. The reset it and move the buffer up some.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 22, 2012)

Almost succeeded in getting to the fan in my laptop. 

One of those where EVERYTHING has to be dismantled to get it out. 
And couldn't get the MB out of the plastic because the DC jack cable just wouldn't budge(Besides being at a most frustrating location).

And then I realised I had to remove the heatpipes to get the plastic shroud off, and didn't feel like doing that, since that could spoil whatever is transferring the heat from the chips to the heatpipe.

And was actually surprised to find 2 heatpipes in my laptop, totally only expected 1.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Almost succeeded in getting to the fan in my laptop.
> 
> One of those where EVERYTHING has to be dismantled to get it out.
> And couldn't get the MB out of the plastic because the DC jack cable just wouldn't budge(Besides being at a most frustrating location).
> ...



Got a old Dell that I gave up on. I wanted to clean and re-seat the heat sink but found out I had to take everything apart. My newer no-name laptop has a combined heatpipe and since it's using both the GPU and the CPU crunching now it will have an overhaul in the were near future. The 1'  fan I use to help to keep it below 80 C is good but I remember it was 62 C when it was new (CPU alone).


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 22, 2012)

Aaaaaand I just noticed I didn't reattach the fan. 

45-50 min before I noticed it was a bit hot. Running GPU WU's all the time.

But outside the 90+°c it actually ran perfectly.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Aaaaaand I just noticed I didn't reattach the fan.
> 
> 45-50 min before I noticed it was a bit hot. Running GPU WU's all the time.
> 
> But outside the 90+°c it actually ran perfectly.



90C on an AMD chip? 

Good think you got it fixed!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a laptop chip. It takes it like a boss. (Trottling is at 97°c)

It has spent tons of time at 80°c and decent time at 90+°c. 

That was before I noticed it's tendency to get very hot. Not it's strangled to keep it at acceptable levels. :S


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't wait to get my 7970 and see how it does with the GPU WUs. Thursday can't come soon enough.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> It's a laptop chip. It takes it like a boss. (Trottling is at 97°c)
> 
> It has spent tons of time at 80°c and decent time at 90+°c.
> 
> That was before I noticed it's tendency to get very hot. Not it's strangled to keep it at acceptable levels. :S


Damn.  My i7-QM runs at ~80C most of the time--sometimes it gets hotter, but I do try to prevent it from getting appreciably hotter.


Radical_Edward said:


> Can't wait to get my 7970 and see how it does with the GPU WUs. Thursday can't come soon enough.



That will be absolutely sick.  I'd imagine you should do at least as much as my i7-2700k system, from one GPU.  

Is this a present from your wife?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 23, 2012)

I would like to know what you think of this psu 620W ATX SEASONIC R-S12II-620 i can have a good deal for two of those 

it will be for amd fx 8150,8Gb memory,and i will probably add 1 or 2 gpu in the future if it needs.remember this rigs will be dedicated crunsher 24/7
thanks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That will be absolutely sick.  I'd imagine you should do at least as much as my i7-2700k system, from one GPU.
> 
> Is this a present from your wife?



If by present, you mean she didn't care if I bought it, then yes.


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I would like to know what you think of this psu 620W ATX SEASONIC R-S12II-620 i can have a good deal for two of those
> 
> it will be for amd fx 8150,8Gb memory,and i will probably add 1 or 2 gpu in the future if it needs.remember this rigs will be dedicated crunsher 24/7
> thanks



I use an Antec HCG 620 which uses the Seasonic internals from that model I believe. Mine has been running perfect and would have no issue putting an FX-8150 on it and a high end gpu. 

*Note- it should only have 2x PCIE connectors so you would be limited to 1x7870/7950/7970 or 2x 7850/7770


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2012)

Help! 
Got a 7770. Removed Nvida drivers. Installed latest Catalyst for 32 bit XP. Now I lost to option to run GPU crunching (it is not in the drop down under activities) and that was the only reason I changed to the red camp.

Edit: XP 32 bit and 12.8 does not play....I have to install it in a WIN 7 PC.


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Help!
> Got a 7770. Removed Nvida drivers. Installed latest Catalyst for 32 bit XP. Now I lost to option to run GPU crunching (it is not in the drop down under activities) and that was the only reason I changed to the red camp.



Do they appear listed on the Event Log? You can force a check by running Benchmark.

EDIT: Saw you updated the post. Hope that works. Got my 7770's doing 3 WU each and it's good for 27K in that configuration.



Radical_Edward said:


> Can't wait to get my 7970 and see how it does with the GPU WUs. Thursday can't come soon enough.



you could probably do around 60K PPD with that card


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> Do they appear listed on the Event Log? You can force a check by running Benchmark.
> 
> EDIT: Saw you updated the post. Hope that works. Got my 7770's doing 3 WU each and it's good for 27K in that configuration.
> 
> ...



It is currently using 0-1% according to Z-GPU so I think there is room for some more CPU/GPU WUs. It replaced a 260 that took 7-8 min. This does it in 2:20. Not bad.


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It is currently using 0-1% according to Z-GPU so I think there is room for some more CPU/GPU WUs. It replaced a 260 that took 7-8 min. This does it in 2:20. Not bad.



I personally use MSI Afterburner as you can track the load and temperature over time. Looks like you got plenty of headroom, probably your card has better clocks than mine so you should be more than fine to load up 3 WU. You're gonna be loving that red card


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2012)

My internet at home is back up from last night. The modem tripped out when charter did some maintiance and it was off all day until I got home and reset it. I remoted in this morning after the first 4 runs of WU have been crunched so I have not yet received the dreaded "NO WU READY" thing.

I have two builds in the mix as we speak. I think I may have another cruncher to add to the pile if everything goes well with TMS.

Also I may be in the market for some more used parts soon. I have a spare AM2 motherboard on the way and will probably need a AM2 (Windsor or brisbane) chip along with another 2x1GB DDR2.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I would like to know what you think of this psu 620W ATX SEASONIC R-S12II-620 i can have a good deal for two of those
> 
> it will be for amd fx 8150,8Gb memory,and i will probably add 1 or 2 gpu in the future if it needs.remember this rigs will be dedicated crunsher 24/7
> thanks


Those are very solid PSUs--I think they'll serve you well! 


Radical_Edward said:


> If by present, you mean she didn't care if I bought it, then yes.





Norton said:


> I use an Antec HCG 620 which uses the Seasonic internals from that model I believe. Mine has been running perfect and would have no issue putting an FX-8150 on it and a high end gpu.
> 
> *Note- it should only have 2x PCIE connectors so you would be limited to 1x7870/7950/7970 or 2x 7850/7770


Well, you can always use Molex-PCIe adapters 
Two HD7850s wouldn't really be that much to run off of a quality 620w PSU--my EA650s only have two PCIe 6-pins, but I know that I could run two GTX460s/GTX470s and an OCed quad off of them with no issues 


brandonwh64 said:


> My internet at home is back up from last night. The modem tripped out when charter did some maintiance and it was off all day until I got home and reset it. I remoted in this morning after the first 4 runs of WU have been crunched so I have not yet received the dreaded "NO WU READY" thing.
> 
> I have two builds in the mix as we speak. I think I may have another cruncher to add to the pile if everything goes well with TMS.
> 
> Also I may be in the market for some more used parts soon. I have a spare AM2 motherboard on the way and will probably need a AM2 (Windsor or brisbane) chip along with another 2x1GB DDR2.


That's sweet! 
I can probably help you out with RAM and possibly with a CPU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's sweet!
> I can probably help you out with RAM and possibly with a CPU



I was just trolling Ebay and sniped a "AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ - ADO4000IAA5DD" CPU for 13$ shipped!!! Its a brisbane 65NM chip!! So now below is the new configurations but I will still need 2x1GB DDR2 either 667Mhz or 800Mhz.

new HTPC:
ECS Geforce6100SM-M V1.0 (Purchased)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ - ADO4000IAA5DD (Purchased)
2x1GB DDR2 (NEED)

New Cruncher!:
MSI 785GTM Motherboard
(unknown CPU, maybe have the hookup from TMS)
2x1GB DDR2 800mhz Corsair XMS2


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

PM me--I can get some RAM sent your way


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> I personally use MSI Afterburner as you can track the load and temperature over time. Looks like you got plenty of headroom, probably your card has better clocks than mine so you should be more than fine to load up 3 WU. You're gonna be loving that red card



Got three running for the past hour without errors. Time went up to around 4 min (from 2:30).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Got three running for the past hour without errors. Time went up to around 4 min (from 2:30).



That's really awesome! 
This is for a HD7850, right?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's really awesome!
> This is for a HD7850, right?



Nope a 7770, GHz model.


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Got three running for the past hour without errors. Time went up to around 4 min (from 2:30).



That sounds good. Should get some nice PPD from that, mine take 4:40 on average.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Nope a 7770, GHz model.




I think you just answered my question about what card(s) I need in my next system


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think you just answered my question about what card(s) I need in my next system



I'm registering 260W for three of them.. with idle CPUs.. these 7770 are great PPD/Watt. ~27K <80W? Probably cheap second hand too.

Among the fastest according to the WCG tech keeping track of performance:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34055_offset,0#396388

These remind me of the GTX 460 in F@H a while back


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> I'm registering 260W for three of them.. with idle CPUs.. these 7770 are great PPD/Watt. ~27K <80W? Probably cheap second hand too.
> 
> Among the fastest according to the WCG tech keeping track of performance:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34055_offset,0#396388
> ...



I'm wondering why the 8800GT is showing up so high on that list you linked to???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm wondering why the 8800GT is showing up so high on that list you linked to???


You can't even run the GPU WU's on a G80/G92 card, correct?


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

No idea why it's there.. might have been an odd WU that was completed? There's a second list below that main one where it no longer appears.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 23, 2012)

My P55 system just started acting up again today. It's locking up in 30 minutes or less and I have made no changes to the system in weeks. Going to try and find out what may be wrong with it since it is one of my main Windows folding/crunching rigs.


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> No idea why it's there.. might have been an odd WU that was completed? There's a second list below that main one where it no longer appears.



I don't see the 7870 listed- it's probably the "unknown" one listed between the 79xx and 77xx gpu's though.

Need to go check my FreeDC/WCG specs for my gpu 

Update- FreeDC's latest results are in AND you just broke 100k again! (104,577)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My P55 system just started acting up again today. It's locking up in 30 minutes or less and I have made no changes to the system in weeks. Going to try and find out what may be wrong with it since it is one of my main Windows folding/crunching rigs.



Good luck!  I had to drop the OC on my P55 system because it kept BSOD'ing.  When I have time to mess with it (this weekend) I'll boost it back up, but I'm running it at 3.2GHz for now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> I don't see the 7870 listed- it's probably the "unknown" one listed between the 79xx and 77xx gpu's though.
> 
> Need to go check my FreeDC/WCG specs for my gpu
> 
> Update- FreeDC's latest results are in AND you just broke 100k again! (104,577)



I may let mine run all night tonight to see if I can break 40K tomorrow


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> I don't see the 7870 listed- it's probably the "unknown" one listed between the 79xx and 77xx gpu's though.
> 
> Need to go check my FreeDC/WCG specs for my gpu
> 
> Update- FreeDC's latest results are in AND you just broke 100k again! (104,577)



Could be.

As for the 100K.. might have to do with the 90 pages of Pending Validation I wasn't expecting the results to be so high.



brandonwh64 said:


> I may let mine run all night tonight to see if I can break 40K tomorrow



Wake up and smell the glory?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> Wake up and smell the glory?



I usually stop my 6950's when I get home but may leave them on all night


----------



## Daimus (Oct 23, 2012)

Just bought an used HD7850 reference. Installed in PCI-E X4 slot in my ASUS 970 and running with HD6950 3 WU per GPU.
HD7850 completes WU in 2:30
HD6950    -:-                6:00

Awesome card

Update:
6950 is 96% loaded
7850 is 82% loaded.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Just bought an used HD7850 reference. Installed in PCI-E X4 slot in my ASUS 970 and running with HD6950 3 WU per GPU.
> HD7850 completes WU in 2:30
> HD6950    -:-                6:00
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it!  I fondly remember the days when you were putting up a stiff challenge to me--now let's see that happen again!


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Just bought an used HD7850 reference. Installed in PCI-E X4 slot in my ASUS 970 and running with HD6950 3 WU per GPU.
> HD7850 completes WU in 2:30
> HD6950    -:-                6:00
> 
> ...



Very nice! You will end up close to the top of the Pie with those running  

At the pace we're going I'm going to maintain my same output and may end up with some crunchy cement pie  

Great job Team! 

*goes to check prices on gpu's and Vishera reviews......


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone know how long Intel RMA takes?  I really want to get my CPU back so I know whether I can pick up another GPU or now


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I really want to get my CPU back so I know whether I can pick up another GPU or now



Quote from wcg forum below.


> We are still assessing the impact of the acceleration on the end date of the HCC1 project. *Our rough estimate with 'known' work based on this acceleration is about 100-130 days until end of project.* BUT my use of the word 'known' simply means the number of batches we are aware to run. What we are are is not equal to what the researchers want to run so we are discussing this further with them at this time.
> 
> *However, we do not yet have any research project beyond HCC1 that we know can run on a GPU.* While this has definitely shown the power of GPU working well, for an application that clearly fits the profile of being suitable for GPU, *the researchers are still the ones that provide the code and they will have to determine if GPU would work for their project and then make the modifications*.
> 
> *It is important to us to have GPU capable projects, but we cannot promise them. Even then, we could find ourselves with a project that was written for CUDA and not be able to run on AMD graphics cards (or written for AMD but not CUDA). As a result, we ask that people not make purchasing decision without understand these caveats*.



I'd hold off on getting another gpu, they say 100-130 days to the end of the project.  With every one running 2 to 4 times more wu's than expected, it might not last as long as they thought.  They also don't have any other projects other than HCC1 right now that can run on gpu's.

The last paragraph in bold is the most important.  If the researchers write the code for opencl, amd will be fine and your purchase will be worth it.  If it's written for cuda, then your screwed.  It's all up to the researchers and the data that they need or want.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Quote from wcg forum below.
> 
> 
> I'd hold off on getting another gpu, they say 100-130 days to the end of the project.  With every one running 2 to 4 times more wu's than expected, it might not last as long as they thought.  They also don't have any other projects other than HCC1 right now that can run on gpu's.
> ...



That's solid advice.  Purchasing a GPU just to run it for three months wouldn't be too great.  Maybe another GTX470--those do very well in FAH as well.  
But I'd always be interested in expanding my GPU output--that way, when WCG finally runs out, I can switch back to FAH and make things up w/ Buck


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 24, 2012)

That was posted from knreed, a wcg tech, at the wcg forums.  He had others that wanted to buy more cards to up their output, and replied with the quote I had in my post above.  If you can justify it, then it's worth it but I wouldn't want you waste money if you don't need too.  He's not saying there won't be more, but he just cannot say if it's going to be nvidia or amd.  

This whole thing is starting to be like F@H, and I think he's trying to do the right move without making a lot of contributers angry.  He might know more than he lets out, but by the way it sounds it could go either way.  Only time will tell.


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

They're currently doing internal testing of Linux and Mac versions, which although is no confirmation in itself does hint there may be more. The 100 or so days of WU are just the "known" batch after all.

Hope they come to a consensus with the researchers on what to use, as at the moment there's a lot on unknowns. Not to mention a lot of errors still being ironed out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

It would be cool to see Linux versions--I'd like to be able to run Linux on some of my systems.  I do hope they can figure out how to write a GPU app for some of the other projects--clearly, so much more work could be done.  We can hope


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> when WCG finally runs out, I can switch back to FAH and make things up w/ Buck


You make me sound like a Slum Lord trying to collect my rent


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You make me sound like a Slum Lord trying to collect my rent



Not a slum lord, but you are dedicated to your cause, and I greatly  that!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, after running fine for 3 days, my i7-860 BSOD'd on me while I was in class today.  I just got back and I currently have it set up (2.98GHz w/ Turbo & all threads going).  I'll make time this weekend to do some real OCing and testing--temperatures on it permitting, I'd really like to get ~3.5-3.8GHz out of it


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 25, 2012)

Its really weird for me. Usually, if I just leave my computer on overnight, uploading a video to youtube, or something else thats not intesive at all, it BSOD's. Now, my computer has been running at full load for GPU and CPU, while crunching.... Not a single BSOD!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, after running fine for 3 days, my i7-860 BSOD'd on me while I was in class today.  I just got back and I currently have it set up (2.98GHz w/ Turbo & all threads going).  I'll make time this weekend to do some real OCing and testing--temperatures on it permitting, I'd really like to get ~3.5-3.8GHz out of it



Or leave it as it is and run 4 cores, no HT and a 7770 and 3-4 GPU units. Less heat more points. OK plus $100 for the GPU. I plan to do that tomorrow, I have before (3,8 GHz plus a 9800 GTX) watt and temperature recordings. I hope to drop both and significantly increase PPD. Last part is easy since it only did 5k PPD last time I ran it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Or leave it as it is and run 4 cores, no HT and a 7770 and 3-4 GPU units. Less heat more points. OK plus $100 for the GPU. I plan to do that tomorrow, I have before (3,8 GHz plus a 9800 GTX) watt and temperature recordings. I hope to drop both and significantly increase PPD. Last part is easy since it only did 5k PPD last time I ran it.



I know my cpu temp dropped like a rock since I have only been running gpu units on my 7850 rig. 3 wu's at time on a four core. cpu load never goes above 50% and usually stays around 30 to 35%. And it's already put out 28k today.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 25, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Its really weird for me. Usually, if I just leave my computer on overnight, uploading a video to youtube, or something else thats not intesive at all, it BSOD's. Now, my computer has been running at full load for GPU and CPU, while crunching.... Not a single BSOD!



And if you log in at the WCG site and check the results status page, do de WUs listed there appear as "valid"?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Or leave it as it is and run 4 cores, no HT and a 7770 and 3-4 GPU units. Less heat more points. OK plus $100 for the GPU. I plan to do that tomorrow, I have before (3,8 GHz plus a 9800 GTX) watt and temperature recordings. I hope to drop both and significantly increase PPD. Last part is easy since it only did 5k PPD last time I ran it.



It already has a pair of GTX460s in it, so that's OK.  

I came back from class to find it off and a terrible burnt smell in room.  I have no idea what that is about, as it seems to boot up just fine--I've reset the BIOS to the defaults just in case.  This setup is really giving me a lot of trouble recently :shadedshu


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> And if you log in at the WCG site and check the results status page, do de WUs listed there appear as "valid"?


Yeah, they are either Valid or In progress.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It already has a pair of GTX460s in it, so that's OK.
> 
> I came back from class to find it off and a terrible burnt smell in room.  I have no idea what that is about, as it seems to boot up just fine--I've reset the BIOS to the defaults just in case.  This setup is really giving me a lot of trouble recently :shadedshu



I hope you get it figured out man. I would keep a close eye on it considering the burnt smell.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I hope you get it figured out man. I would keep a close eye on it considering the burnt smell.



Oh yes.  I'm pretty certain it's that rig, as all of the others were still going fine (although my laptop is running brutally hot).  I have it exactly at stock speeds, with an extra fan pointed at the VRMs.  We'll see what happens over the next four hours--I may have to shut it down before I go to bed tonight.  I hope not 

I've carefully looked at the mobo and GPUs, and nothing _looks_ burned/damaged...not that it really means a ton.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh yes.  I'm pretty certain it's that rig, as all of the others were still going fine (although my laptop is running brutally hot).  I have it exactly at stock speeds, with an extra fan pointed at the VRMs.  We'll see what happens over the next four hours--I may have to shut it down before I go to bed tonight.  I hope not
> 
> I've carefully looked at the mobo and GPUs, and nothing _looks_ burned/damaged...not that it really means a ton.



Could the smell be from the PSU?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Could the smell be from the PSU?



I don't think so.  I've stuck my nose right up against the PSU grill, and the air coming out of it smells merely warm.  I'm going to keep an eye on things--hopefully the board din't blow a chip or something


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 26, 2012)

Going home late from work today, less time with my new 7970.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Going home late from work today, less time with my new 7970.



But the weekend is almost here


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 26, 2012)

My main PC went offline today, conveniently after I left for work. I'm going to guess that it will be frozen again.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a new cruncher online for the team--an AMD APU.  It's a slow one--a 2.1GHz quad with some Radeon GPU.  It's going to be crunching on the CPU 24/7 and the GPU probably 12/7 (it's a friend's HP desktop).  It'll be interesting to see what PPD it does


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 26, 2012)

Teaser pic.

I have more I'll post later in the My PC atm thread.


Can't wait to see how it handles GPU WUs tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Teaser pic.
> 
> I have more I'll post later in the My PC atm thread.
> 
> ...








I can't wait to see how that does--should get you into the Pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you guys have any idea what's up w/ this?




This is my friend's AMD APU--and all of the GPU WUs are coming back invalid 
I really have no idea what could cause this--I'm going to look at the system when I head there today to see what I can figure out


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Do you guys have any idea what's up w/ this?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/ati_GPU.png
> This is my friend's AMD APU--and all of the GPU WUs are coming back invalid
> I really have no idea what could cause this--I'm going to look at the system when I head there today to see what I can figure out



The rig is getting partial credit for the wu so it may be an issue from WCG. Keep an eye out for what happens with the pendings.

Is the APU overclocked?

As Daimus is indicating- check the usage of the PC when it's doing the wu's. If possible, let it run them w/o doing anything else with the rig and see if it still gets errors.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Do you guys have any idea what's up w/ this?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/ati_GPU.png
> This is my friend's AMD APU--and all of the GPU WUs are coming back invalid
> I really have no idea what could cause this--I'm going to look at the system when I head there today to see what I can figure out



I got the same invalid results on HD6670 if I use PC for web browsing while GPU is running WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> The rig is getting partial credit for the wu so it may be an issue from WCG. Keep an eye out for what happens with the pendings.
> 
> Is the APU overclocked?
> 
> As Daimus is indicating- check the usage of the PC when it's doing the wu's. If possible, let it run them w/o doing anything else with the rig and see if it still gets errors.


Heh.  Overclocked.  This is a HP desktop--as stock as you can get!
I'll look--I have it set to only do the GPU computing when the computer is idle (and CPU computing 24/7)


Daimus said:


> I got the same invalid results on HD6670 if I use PC for web browsing while GPU is running WU.
> 
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i100/1210/5d/df3f3ebc9c61.jpg



Thanks! 
I'll keep an eye on it--perhaps I'll want to set it to wait longer before starting up the GPU WUs so it doesn't start-and-stop as much (although, it was running for at least 8 hours uninterrupted overnight, so IDK what's happening).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Can it be some background process? *Whether got the APU at least one valid result?*



Sorry, I'm not sure what you're saying here 

There have been no valid WUs thus far--there are a few CPU WUs pending validation and the GPU WUs are all either invalid or pending validation.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2012)

After I removed my Nvidia drivers in an AMD rig I got errors as fast as I could download new GPU WUs. Eventually I swapped cards between two rigs (a 680 and a 7770) deleted all drivers and reinstalled. Btw my new work PC is up and running with 4 intel cores (8 was to warm - 70 C) and a 7770 in a nice Fractal case. Now I can use internet and run GPU WUs (only one at the time for now).

To ION - I got one invalid with partial points too on a laptop (525M).

Edit: 2 pages full in fact all on the 25th (a mix of HFC and GFAM and all with ½ points and in a Nvidia and an AMD rig). Strange.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going to install the newest ATI GPUs when I go over--it's possible he's running the out-of-date HP or M$ drivers.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 26, 2012)

Most likely that is the issue.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Most likely that is the issue.



I'm hoping so.  I've never run an ATI card for WCG, and I always use the latest nV drivers, so I haven't experienced that 



I have someone coming to look at my C2D system tonight--with luck, he'll pay the full $150 I'm asking for it.  That would mean a loss of ~1k PPD for now, but enough money to pick up a HD7850 1GB or something later on


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 26, 2012)

Core2's are awesome even today. Hopefully the potential customer realises that and makes a deal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone crunching on Windows 8 X64?? How are the numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Core2's are awesome even today. Hopefully the potential customer realises that and makes a deal.



That they are!  I have 2 Core 2 Duos going right now (well, one is a PentDC) and I get ~.9k PPD from the PentDC and just over 1k each from the C2Ds.  So I get a total of just over 4.5k PPD from the four duals I have here--admittedly not great PPD/m^3 or PPD/W, but I was able to get the systems cheap, so I crunch on them until I can sell them


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anyone crunching on Windows 8 X64?? How are the numbers.



If you want to keep running multiple WUs on your GPUs, you might want to stick with 7. Supposedly the newest BOINC (not the WCG site one) that is required for Windows 8 has issues with running multiple WUs. My 7950 crashed like a mother trucker until I removed the app_info.xml.

Still haven't upgraded to 12.11b4 yet, been too busy working and I apparently have some sort of infection in my right upper eyelid as it is painfully swollen.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 26, 2012)

Did the GPU WU's become harder on the cards? My computers are even less responsive than they used to be. :S


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anyone crunching on Windows 8 X64?? How are the numbers.



Hey man Norton is and he should be able to let you know whats what on ppd under cpu.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2012)

Well guys I finally got my 1055t with the HD5850 crunching... after I had to re-install the OS, but now windows 7 is telling me the drive is failing...  So, hopefully next week I can order a new drive.. I've got it crunching CPU and GPU.  I had to lower the clocks on my Q9550 from 3.4ghz to stock due to overheating, and shutting off in the middle of the night.. It's crunching strong with a GTX285. I figure at stock with the GPU it will still out crunch what it was doing OC'ed x3 to x4 the amount.  Next week I'm going to start rounding up all of my GT240's 3 or 4.. I can't remember.. lol The GT240 that was in the 1055T was completing WU's every 8-12 minutes, but it's setting out on my Tech desk right now. I'm hoping to put it into my opty 2U rack server, it doesn't require any added power.  I'm hoping to bust a 100k PPD this weekend.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2012)

Sweet Mindweaver.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Well guys I finally got my 1055t with the HD5850 crunching... after I had to re-install the OS, but now windows 7 is telling me the drive is failing...  So, hopefully next week I can order a new drive.. I've got it crunching CPU and GPU.  I had to lower the clocks on my Q9550 from 3.4ghz to stock due to overheating, and shutting off in the middle of the night.. It's crunching strong with a GTX285. I figure at stock with the GPU it will still out crunch what it was doing OC'ed x3 to x4 the amount.  Next week I'm going to start rounding up all of my GT240's 3 or 4.. I can't remember.. lol The GT240 that was in the 1055T was completing WU's every 8-12 minutes, but it's setting out on my Tech desk right now. I'm hoping to put it into my opty 2U rack server, it doesn't require any added power.  I'm hoping to bust a 100k PPD this weekend.


That's awesome!  I'd love to see you doing 100k+ PPD  

You really have an amazing collection of HW there--was it purchased all for crunching, or was it assembled for different reasons?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome!  I'd love to see you doing 100k+ PPD
> 
> You really have an amazing collection of HW there--was it purchased all for crunching, or was it assembled for different reasons?



I got it for different reasons through out the years. But when I buy stuff now I always think about what it can do crunching wise.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I got it for different reasons through out the years. But when I buy stuff now I always think about what it can do crunching wise.



Absolutely.  Whenever I pick up a new system, one of the things I consider is "How well would this due for WCG" 

I think you're seriously owing us some pictures of this stuff


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2012)

Now running on it's 10th hour I must say that my New Asus 7770 has been a positive experience. It newer goes above 48 C and that is with a slight OC. 2:20 in average => +19K PPD. I will leave it at 1 WU (max 90 % GPU usage) since it sits in my work PC. I will give my other 7770 a second chance at 3 WU tomorrow since it wasn't the hardware that kept it from returning valid WUs. Do I dare to say that I might go as high as 70k PPD....


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Now running on it's 10th hour I must say that my New Asus 7770 has been a positive experience. It newer goes above 48 C and that is with a slight OC. 2:20 in average => +19K PPD. I will leave it at 1 WU (max 90 % GPU usage) since it sits in my work PC. I will give my other 7770 a second chance at 3 WU tomorrow since it wasn't the hardware that kept it from returning valid WUs. Do I dare to say that I might go as high as 70k PPD....



It's possible man those 7770 are killer!  or Healers..lol I hope to pick up some in the near future.. hehehe


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, I just sold my C2D E7400 system--got $125 for it vs the $150 I was asking in the ad, but that still represents a 1150% profit margin.  A good deal any day 

I'm not going to be buying anything right away, but I could certainly see a new GPU as a possibility down the road


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

BNIB 785G sitting on my table  More updates to come!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I just sold my C2D E7400 system--got $125 for it vs the $150 I was asking in the ad, but that still represents a 1150% profit margin.


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/Simpsons_what.png



There's a charity that I work at locally that I'm able to pick up a lot of HW from for great prices.  We refurbish computers to donate to low-income students, but there's a bunch of stuff they don't use.  More modern equipment is usually sold to fund our operations (electricity and Windows licenses do cost money)...most of what we give out are Pentium4 systems.  Severely damaged equipment is typically recycled--they have so many computers (probably over a thousand) that manpower is the limiting factor--not equipment.  This system they were going to toss because the side was crushed--well, I was able to get it for $10, which was a great deal for a C2D and still more than they would have made by recycling it.  I spent ~20 minutes straightening out the side panel, and got it to the point where it fit on reasonably well, and sold it on Craigslist.

This is also where I get my PSUs and the like--a while back, they got a bunch of brand new Antec 650w PSUs--I scored them for $10 each


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

Alright, great news!

#1, Intel shipped out my new i7 today.  I hope to have it mid-next week.

#2, now that I've installed the AMD drivers, the APU is sending back valid WUs.  It's taking it ~15 minutes/WU on the GPU--not terrible I guess--it would be good for 3k PPD if it crunched 24/7.  Between the CPU & GPU, I'm hoping for ~4k or so


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2012)

I picked up this beastly cooler from sneekypeet for a smok'in deal! It's going in my dedicated amd cruncher, which atm is running a crummy stock cooler. Can't wait to overclock this 920 again!

The Be Quite Dark Rock 2 cpu cooler- source


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well booted the 785G last night with the Ebay CPU and bows ram I got and it seem to be fine. I am going to get some screws so I can mount the asetek on it until me and mad shot hook up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I picked up this beastly cooler from sneekypeet for a smok'in deal! It's going in my dedicated amd cruncher, which atm is running a crummy stock cooler. Can't wait to overclock this 920 again!
> 
> The Be Quite Dark Rock 2 cpu cooler- source
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/DR2.jpg


That's a hell of a cooler--you should be able to make that i7 SOAR! 


brandonwh64 said:


> Well booted the 785G last night with the Ebay CPU and bows ram I got and it seem to be fine. I am going to get some screws so I can mount the asetek on it until me and mad shot hook up



That is considerable progress! 
This is for your HTPC/cruncher, right?


----------



## KieX (Oct 27, 2012)

Reading the last 2 pages full of planned team upgrades was awesome 



brandonwh64 said:


> Anyone crunching on Windows 8 X64?? How are the numbers.



I had the 3930K running on a TechNet retail version for a month.. numbers are pretty much the same as 7 when it comes to CPU. But seems multi-gpu WU is still not quite working yet for WCG.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

KieX said:


> Reading the last 2 pages full of planned team upgrades was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I had the 3930K running on a TechNet retail version for a month.. numbers are pretty much the same as 7 when it comes to CPU. But seems multi-gpu WU is still not quite working yet for WCG.



I just...gotta crunch.  There's just this urge--I have to.  I just can't stand idle.  No sir


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

KieX said:


> Reading the last 2 pages full of planned team upgrades was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I had the 3930K running on a TechNet retail version for a month.. numbers are pretty much the same as 7 when it comes to CPU. But seems multi-gpu WU is still not quite working yet for WCG.



  I have the 965BE rig running on Win8 RP build 8400 and I agree that it's pretty much the same as Win7 for me as well. GPU has issues as KieX stated but I'm thinking that it's more an issue of the BOINC Manager that you need to use for Win8 than anything else (WCG version is not compatible with Win8 and that one works best with the GPU crunching AFAIK)


*** EDIT- I posted an announcement for an upcoming WCG Team Challenge for HCC- link is in my sig  ***


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2012)

I know my points do not account for much, I do what I can.  I will be shutting down Sunday afternoon due to the incoming storm.  Depending on how this bitch goes we could be in for a wild ride, even this far north and inland.
Good luck and be safe to you on the East Coast, I will be back asap.


----------



## KieX (Oct 27, 2012)

Bow said:


> I know my points do not account for much, I do what I can.  I will be shutting down Sunday afternoon due to the incoming storm.  Depending on how this bitch goes we could be in for a wild ride, even this far north and inland.
> Good luck and be safe to you on the East Coast, I will be back asap.



They definitely count! Stay safe


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

Bow said:


> I know my points do not account for much, I do what I can.  I will be shutting down Sunday afternoon due to the incoming storm.  Depending on how this bitch goes we could be in for a wild ride, even this far north and inland.
> Good luck and be safe to you on the East Coast, I will be back asap.



I'm in the path of the storm as well but on the coast. I'll run for as long as I can but may need to shutdown for awhile depending on how severe the storm is. 

fingers crossed that the power stays on in this area, was down for about 5 days last September.....



KieX said:


> They definitely count! Stay safe



Absolutely, every point is important!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm on that boat as well. I live on the New Hampshire seacoast (our whole 14 miles of it.) I'm expecting winds of 45-65mph where I live which is one town inland from the Ocean. Dover actually touches a brackish river and bay.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 27, 2012)

Good luck to all those who will be affected by the Hurricane


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 28, 2012)

Bow said:


> I know my points do not account for much, I do what I can.  I will be shutting down Sunday afternoon due to the incoming storm.  Depending on how this bitch goes we could be in for a wild ride, even this far north and inland.
> Good luck and be safe to you on the East Coast, I will be back asap.



With the snow and high winds you usually get up there I would think it shouldn't be to bad. 

I remember, I think it was 2 summers ago, I was heading north on 11 coming out of Malone in a good wind storm driving a semi.  All of a sudden a huge gust of wind hit me, almost blew me off the side of the road.  When I backed out of the throttle, a 20 X 30 shed in someone's yard blew apart and tumbled across the road in front of me.  There's never a dull moment driving up in that neck of the woods.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

Alright guys, I'm having issues with my i7-860 rig (again).  I think that Windows is messed up (or possibly something is wrong with the HDD)--when I go to boot, it hangs, but it boots fine in Safe Mode.  I'm going to reinstall in the morning, but I'm just too tired now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

So the issue actually seems to be BOINC--when I start the system in safe-mode, BOINC doesn't launch and it's fine.  If I disable BOINC in MSCONFIG, it will boot normally.  I'm still trying to determine what will happen if BOINC or LinX is launched after the system is already running.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2012)

Following Kiex's guide to multiple WU's for gpu's I was able to get it running last night. Both GPU's were working on two WU's (+CPU).
When I got up this morning and checked I had no Tasks showing. Restarted the computer and this is what I see in the Event Log:






Any ideas???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Following Kiex's guide to multiple WU's for gpu's I was able to get it running last night. Both GPU's were working on two WU's (+CPU).
> When I got up this morning and checked I had no Tasks showing. Restarted the computer and this is what I see in the Event Log:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121028/Capture072.jpg
> 
> Any ideas???



That's the same prob I had the 1st night i tried it. I know of no fix yet.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Buck. That sucks.
I guess I will just re-install


----------



## KieX (Oct 28, 2012)

Try assigning that computer a HCC only profile in the WCG site. Was something Mad_SHot suggested which may work.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2012)

I think we all had the problem with not having any GPU tasks but NO tasks at all!? Other then that your log looks similar to mine. I tried again to night to let one rig with a 7770 run three GPUs. So far so good (one hour in) but the past two times I tried I ran out of GPU WUs as soon as I turned my back to it. I did notice that the estimated time went from a fairly accurate number (2:27) to 43:26 and that of course will reduce the number of WUs in the buffer. I will update later.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 28, 2012)

I have 2 days had the same problem - no tasks. 
That's what I did:
1. deleted project in BOINC manager (all downloaded files were also deleted)
2. connected to the project WCG
3. immediately after the connection was out of the BOINC manager
4. copied the app_info file in the correct directory
5. reran manager.

Everything works fine the third day, the download task occurs immediately, no errors.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I have 2 days had the same problem - no tasks.
> That's what I did:
> 1. deleted project in BOINC manager (all downloaded files was also deleted)
> 2. connected to the project WCG
> ...



I tried that as well after after my first problem but it didn't work for me. Running only HFC might be the solution for some. I still run a GFAM/HFC mix...


----------



## Daimus (Oct 28, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I tried that as well after after my first problem but it didn't work for me. Running only HFC might be the solution for some. I still run a GFAM/HFC mix...



Indeed I'm running HCC GPU tasks only on this cruncher. Not tried mix.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes you need to set a separate profile for the rigs that are running the app_info file on wcg site with hcc only. They way I found to get the app_info to work perfect was to.


1: Create new profile on wcg site with HCC only and make it default.
2: Attach the rig you want to crunch the app_info with to the profile
3: Uninstall Boinc/Wcg
4: Delete folder under program Data
5: reboot
6: Install Wcg Client from Wcg site.
7: Reboot
8: Attach to project and immediately set to no new task.
9: Shut down client
10: Add your app_info file
11: Restart Client
12: Allow new task
13: Reboot just because.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty sure that my ASRock P55 board is shot.  I tested my CPU in my friend's P7P55D Pro and it worked, while his CPU didn't work properly in my board.  In addition, some of the USB ports have gone bad.

:shadedshu

I'm looking to find a replacement--I may have found a Maximus III, which would be a solid board to use with it.  A shame, as this delays any GPUs, but oh well.

The system is (somehow) up and running right now, so it'll stay crunching--but it's probably going to lock up/BSOD soon-ish.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2012)

Well shit guys.. I've been dealing with power outages.. Most of my computers are down.. All of my UPS's are down but 2... Only my main APC 3000 va with 4 servers and my main rig and my daughters is running.. Err well 2 laptops as well...  I'll start getting things back up tomorrow once my UPS's have recharged...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope you stay safe Mindweaver. We are next to get hit and they say it isn't looking good right now. Schools are already closed for tomorrow. The beach is getting hammered.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Well shit guys.. I've been dealing with power outages.. Most of my computers are down.. All of my UPS's are down but 2... Only my main APC 3000 va with 4 servers and my main rig and my daughters is running.. Err well 2 laptops as well...  I'll start getting things back up tomorrow once my UPS's have recharged...



Damn bro, that really sucks man!! Was it due to weather conditions? 

I know mid to late week we had some real shitty weather. Dropped about 3" snow one night and 6 or 7 the next night. Seemed we were pretty lucky as we didn't encounter any major power outages.


 Never mind, I totally spaced the damn Sandy hurricane.


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Well shit guys.. I've been dealing with power outages.. Most of my computers are down.. All of my UPS's are down but 2... Only my main APC 3000 va with 4 servers and my main rig and my daughters is running.. Err well 2 laptops as well...  I'll start getting things back up tomorrow once my UPS's have recharged...



We're looking at that possibility here as Hurricane/Nor'Easter Sandy bears down on us. Will likely shut down at least the 4P rig around midnight as a precaution and hope for the best but it's looking like we're going to get hit pretty hard over the next 48 hours


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

Mindweaver, I'm sorry to hear about that.  I'm kinda surprised though--we haven't had any inclement weather here in Raleigh


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2012)

Yea, weather is not bad here.. It's just a little windy.. I think someone hit something around here. I'll post more when I know more... Oh and yea Norton better safe than sorry.. Hopefully everyone will be safe during all the bad weather.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes you need to set a separate profile for the rigs that are running the app_info file on wcg site with hcc only. They way I found to get the app_info to work perfect was to.
> 
> 
> 1: Create new profile on wcg site with HCC only and make it default.
> ...



Will give it a shot when I get home from work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2012)

They have now issued a Winter Wheather Warning for us for Tuesday. My rigs are all going down tomorrow as it is supposed to get real nasty by mid morning. And when the storm hit's land and comes what they say due east we are going to get pounded again. With us being in the valley of the Mountain ranges out here if the storm gets past the one mountain range it will most likley get stuck on top of us for some time. I love living out here but sometimes I hate it to. These mountains can really screw us sometimes with weather. But we will see what happens as it gets closer to us. Right now it's just breezy outside with light rain.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes you need to set a separate profile for the rigs that are running the app_info file on wcg site with hcc only. They way I found to get the app_info to work perfect was to.
> 
> 
> 1: Create new profile on wcg site with HCC only and make it default.
> ...



OK, giving this app_info another go. I've cranked up another Phenom II X4 rig, but the GTX260 crapped out(it's been worked kinda hard over the last 3+ years). Just gonna run CPU until.....maybe a HD7770 shows up at the door.... Damn, I haven't own an AMD GPU in 5+ years. 

Currently running 2 GPU WU's on the GTX460. Gonna try the GTX275 in a little bit. *Thanks for outlining this MaD_ShOt*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, my AMD X2 has been offline for a few days (apparently the Lenovo BIOS halts it if there isn't a keyboard plugged in).  That's now resolved, so it's up-and-crunching again 


Before I commit to buying the new P55 board, do you guys have any other ideas of what I can try?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes you need to set a separate profile for the rigs that are running the app_info file on wcg site with hcc only. They way I found to get the app_info to work perfect was to.
> 
> 
> 1: Create new profile on wcg site with HCC only and make it default.
> ...



Didn't want to create a new profile so I just un-installed and deleted the Program Data, re-installed and back-up and running






I would try again out of curiosity however I do not have time right now
I did not like my rig not crunching for almost a whole day. Think of the dying puppies (old WCG TPU thing)!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 29, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Didn't want to create a new profile so I just un-installed and deleted the Program Data, re-installed and back-up and running
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121029/Capture073.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



it's not a new account, under device manager on wcg's site create a new device profile and in that profile only have hcc checked. Point rig running the app_info file to that profile. You do all this on the WCG site. You keep your same account and that rig will not lose it's stats. Your just changing what it crunches so that you won't get the errors from wcg site trying to load other projects to it and the app_info kicking them out. Which I believe is causing the rigs to stall out.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 29, 2012)

Swiftech mcp 355 pump is still good, or I could get better for the same price(under 100$ can)
I'm looking for a low profile pump (haf 912 not so much room for a big pump like the mcp 655)
I'm using 2x 240mm swiftech rad and a Apogee HD waterblock

Thansk for your advice


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2012)

Finally everything is back up and crunching!  Tough night and morning...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Finally everything is back up and crunching!  Tough night and morning...



Glad to her that you have things going again! 

The worst of the weather we've received here is a bit of rain--I'm surprised that you have more further inland TBH.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to her that you have things going again!
> 
> The worst of the weather we've received here is a bit of rain--I'm surprised that you have more further inland TBH.



Nopper buddy like I said last night it had nothing to do with the storm.. All we got was a little wind. My power issues came from a bad circuit..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Nopper buddy like I said last night it had nothing to do with the storm.. All we got was a little wind. My power issues came from a bad circuit..



Ahh, right.

At least you and your equipment is safe


----------



## HammerON (Oct 29, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Swiftech mcp 355 pump is still good, or I could get better for the same price(under 100$ can)
> I'm looking for a low profile pump (haf 912 not so much room for a big pump like the mcp 655)
> I'm using 2x 240mm swiftech rad and a Apogee HD waterblock
> 
> Thansk for your advice



That pump should be fine for your loop.
Need pics though when your done


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

Good news!  My i7-920 should be back from RMA tomorrow, and I have someone coming to look at my AMD X2 tonight.  Between the i7 and whatever else I can get from the sale of the dual-cores, that should be an impressive boost!


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2012)

Bad news- power just went out over here and the winds are kicking around pretty hard now.  The only thing that drowning out the wind is the wifey..... complaining about no power and the wind. 

Not sure when the power will be coming back but most of my crunchers will be down until we get it back. Weather is set to improve tomorrow at some point so hopefully this only lasts a day or two.

Will use my mobile connection when I can and will let you know when everythings back up...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2012)

Take care Bill and bee safe!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Bad news- power just went out over here and the winds are kicking around pretty hard now.  The only thing that drowning out the wind is the wifey..... complaining about no power and the wind.
> 
> Not sure when the power will be coming back but most of my crunchers will be down until we get it back. Weather is set to improve tomorrow at some point so hopefully this only lasts a day or two.
> 
> Will use my mobile connection when I can and will let you know when everythings back up...



Stay safe Norton!  Sorry to hear that your wife is giving you grief 



I've sold the AMD X2, so I'm on the lookout for new crunching power to add--I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2012)

Starting to feel the effects of Sandy here in London as the northwest edge of the storm is hitting us. Nothing to what the coast is currently experiencing though.


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Starting to feel the effects of Sandy here in London as the northwest edge of the storm is hitting us. Nothing to what the coast is currently experiencing though.



You'll start feeling the affects of wifey too if we don't get power soon.... can't believe she's drowning out a hurricane


----------



## da_vid (Oct 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Starting to feel the effects of Sandy here in London as the northwest edge of the storm is hitting us. Nothing to what the coast is currently experiencing though.



Same thing in Montreal


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I got my supply of beer and I'm staying inside now!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 29, 2012)

im soo stocked to be getting a Evga z77 FTW @ $124   Still debating on a 7850 or a 7870 to compliment the 3570K im planning to get for the mobo.  The plan is to crossfire in April or May.  Im sure either card(s)  will be a powerhouse GPU crunching combo.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2012)

For 50 dollars more get this http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=045020


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 29, 2012)

im only getting 1 card to start with


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2012)

the 7870 is $259 if you plan to crossfire you're better of with the 7970


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 29, 2012)

im prolly looking at 7850s as they are a shade over $200 atm and they fit into my budget better.  I have to put money away usually for stuff over $150 (thats about my monthly limit) so looking at my options, the 7850s sound like a good choice


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well I got my supply of beer and I'm staying inside now!



And that's why I call CA my buddy 


Winds starting top pick up here and they are saying we will have snow by morning. They have Blizzard warnings in some areas around here but not us. This is going to be one interesting night. Hell they have closed everything down. The liquor stores closed down at 2 this afternoon but battery plus is still open.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2012)

Norton you stay safe my friend!!!!! That frigging storm is a big one for sure. Heard last night it was about 1000 miles in diameter!


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Norton you stay safe my friend!!!!! That frigging storm is a big one for sure. Heard last night it was about 1000 miles in diameter!



Got a wild video of the trees blowing around in the full moon during a break in the clouds last night. Will send it out when I get my power back..... i.e. hopefully soon


----------



## Daimus (Oct 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got a wild video of the trees blowing around in the full moon during a break in the clouds last night. Will send it out when I get my power back..... i.e. hopefully soon



It will be interesting. Please, give a link after uploading the video to YouTube.
I hope that you and your family are safe, as well as others who are affected by the hurricane.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 30, 2012)

O yes i did


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> O yes i did
> 
> View attachment 48894
> 
> View attachment 48895



Wow---you got a great board at a phenomenal price!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I just got my replacement CPU from Intel.  They shipped me a BNIP i7-920.  I've installed it and I'm seeing more life than before.  I'm creating a flash drive of Windows 7 now.  Assuming the installation works, I'll install the Antec H2O-620 and overclock after class.  Pics incoming!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2012)

Damn man.  What's the only thing left to replace?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn man.  What's the only thing left to replace?



I've edited my post 

We have lift-off!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

I have the i7-920 up and crunching:





I have a very mild OC running right now--I have something going on, but I'll push for 3.5GHz in an hour and more tomorrow.  Having the radiator in the window works marvelously.

I'm having activation "issues", so I may have to reinstall, but I'll back up BOINC and get it done quickly if that happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2012)

Check it out please:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2762237&postcount=602


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Up to 3.6GHz




This has been a marvelously simple OC--up the bus speed to 172, up the voltage a tad, and then drop the memory a bit to keep it in check.  So far it seems stable (although I haven't done much testing).  Provided everything works fine, I may bump it to 4GHz tomorrow


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2012)

4GHz may be a little high. My 920 runs 3.8GHz at 1.175v, but it takes 1.3v to get to 4GHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

hat said:


> 4GHz may be a little high. My 920 runs 3.8GHz at 1.175v, but it takes 1.3v to get to 4GHz.



I actually have it at 1.28V right now for 3.6GHz.  I have plenty of headroom with temps--it's at about 50C right now, and it was at ~40C last night (I have the radiator stuck in the window).  If I can get 3.8GHz, I'd be happy with that too.  But I'm gonna try for 4 

What cooler are you running on yours?  And how hot is it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ran my D0 at 1.275V for 4Ghz stable. 21x191


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ran my D0 at 1.275V for 4Ghz stable. 21x191



Cool!  I'm going to shoot for 21x192 @ 1.32V or so--provided it's stable, I'll slowly back down the voltage


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Further OCing has been a failure thus far.  4GHz @ 1.33V BSOD'd upon booting, and 3.8GHz @ the same voltage would lock up right after I started Prime95.  I'm back at 3.6 until I have time to mess with it.


----------



## Waternub (Oct 31, 2012)

Felt like giving back for all the free reading i do here! Crunching as of now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

Waternub said:


> Felt like giving back for all the free reading i do here! Crunching as of now.



Welcome to the Team!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Further OCing has been a failure thus far.  4GHz @ 1.33V BSOD'd upon booting, and 3.8GHz @ the same voltage would lock up right after I started Prime95.  I'm back at 3.6 until I have time to mess with it.


Why not pour on some more Vcore. BSOD under load is just asking for more voltage. Make sure the ram is running @ spec'd voltage as well.

Everyone wants a low vcore, but truly there are few chips that are binned well enough to run at low vcore @ 3.8-4.0Ghz for 24/7 usage.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Waternub said:


> Felt like giving back for all the free reading i do here! Crunching as of now.



Welcome to the Team!  Let us know if you have _any_ questions--we're glad to help!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2012)

im glad im part of this team, I know the right place to come to ask advice on overclocking my 3570K when i get it at the end of Nov.    Would the CM Hyper 212 evo be enough to cool a 3570K o/c ed to say 3.7 -4.0ghz tops.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Why not pour on some more Vcore. BSOD under load is just asking for more voltage. Make sure the ram is running @ spec'd voltage as well.
> 
> Everyone wants a low vcore, but truly there are few chips that are binned well enough to run at low vcore @ 3.8-4.0Ghz for 24/7 usage.



The RAM is actually underclocked.  And it didn't even BSOD at load--it BSOD'd while booting Windows.  It locked up @ load @ 3.8GHz.  I'll look later, but I have a ton of reading for class to do know :shadedshu


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 1, 2012)

I wish I can adjust my 920xm ES voltages. These beats run at 2.0 but are known to overclock to 3.2 at least, some even to 3.5. A laptop processor running at desktop speeds.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 1, 2012)

Today was kind of eventful for me as far as my rigs. Moved some RAM around in my DDR2 machines (thanks Norton for the Mushkin DDR2-1066 sticks, 2 of the 3 seem to work), upgraded the BIOS on my ASRock 990FX Extreme4/FX-8150 (pain in the ass at first because now my system has bad vdroop again for some reason, but it seems to be running alright now), and before I was contemplating leaving work, I found my P55 rig running at 90c due to the Cooler Master Hyper212+ fan limping along at 600RPM, so I yanked a generic Rosewill fan out of my X3210 rig and slapped it on. 

Cooler Master fans are shit, so do yourself a favor and buy yourself a bunch of Cougar VortexHDB or better fans of your choice unless you want your Hyper 212 fans suddenly dying and damaging your goods. I tried oiling this one while it was running outside of the case on my ECS 939 board and all the oil went through the bearing and flew out all over the fan. I should have bought some today when I ordered a Seasonic X750 and some other stuff, as practically all my CM Hyper fans wobble, rattle or end up failing pretty good at the wrong times.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I found my P55 rig running at 90c due to the Cooler Master Hyper212+ fan limping along at 600RPM, so I yanked a generic Rosewill fan out of my X3210 rig and slapped it on.
> 
> I should have bought some today when I ordered a Seasonic X750 and some other stuff



Been there when i accidentally pulled the power plug for my fan controller. Kept wondering why the WCG client was crashing(normally very stable). Took a look at temps and I was @ 95C and the i7 was throttling badly and basically shutting down. Never felt a radiator that hot before. 

BTW, that's an extremely solid PSU you bought today. I was tempted, but I have 3-750w PSU's sitting in a box already. Enjoy that tank of a Power Supply!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 1, 2012)

I figured I might as well have another Gold rated PSU in my lineup. It might replace my Corsair TX750 in my FX-8150/2x GTX 460 rig as the PSU is making consistent electrical "chirping" noises and it is 3 years old anyway, so I will probably move that one to a lighter weight system. My other Gold rated PSUs are a LEPA G900 in the EVGA rig I bought from you running a GTX 470 + 465, and my home rig runs a Rosewill CAPSTONE 550w unit that runs extremely cool and easily handles my 2600K and HD 7950.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

A fully stable system is boring, so I'm OCing the i7-920 some more.  I've just OCed it to 3.83GHz, I'm going to run Prime95 for an hour so and then start up WCG.  If this works, I'm going to push it up to 4GHz (or at least try) tomorrow


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I actually have it at 1.28V right now for 3.6GHz.  I have plenty of headroom with temps--it's at about 50C right now, and it was at ~40C last night (I have the radiator stuck in the window).  If I can get 3.8GHz, I'd be happy with that too.  But I'm gonna try for 4
> 
> What cooler are you running on yours?  And how hot is it?



With an h70 I see around 80s load when at 4GHz. Right now at 3.8GHz and 1.175v I'm at 60c, but it's rather cold outside and I have the window open.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

hat said:


> With an h70 I see around 80s load when at 4GHz. Right now at 3.8GHz and 1.175v I'm at 60c, but it's rather cold outside and I have the window open.



I'm at 3.83GHz and 1.38V and I'm at 55C on the hottest core and 50C on the coldest.  This is with the H2O-620 and ~50F ambient.  I'm going to try for 4GHz tomorrow--this passed 45 minutes of Prime95, so it's back to BOINCing


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2012)

My parents have been using an old P4 for ages and it's got to that stage where it's too slow for watching HD streams and such. Decided I'd give them a small present in return for the time they let me fill a room with crunchers a while back:






Any ideas what it can do crunching?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

That's a huge upgrade! 

I'd imagine not a ton--that APU has a HD6410, which is a very weak GPU unfortunately


----------



## Daimus (Nov 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> My parents have been using an old P4 for ages and it's got to that stage where it's too slow for watching HD streams and such. Decided I'd give them a small present in return for the time they let me fill a room with crunchers a while back:
> 
> Any ideas what it can do crunching?



This is an excellent set for a small energy efficient media center, but hardly for crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> a Rosewill CAPSTONE 550w unit that runs extremely cool and easily handles my 2600K and HD 7950


How do you like the Capstone series PSU's? I have a Rosewill Extreme 850 that the 12v rail started going bad on. RMA'd it and they sent me an updated model that is going strong for 1.5yrs.


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a huge upgrade!
> 
> I'd imagine not a ton--that APU has a HD6410, which is a very weak GPU unfortunately





Daimus said:


> This is an excellent set for a small energy efficient media center, but hardly for crunching.



Yeah, guess I wasn't expecting much. My parents aren't in any way powerusers so this will be like a jet-plane compared to their P4. 

Think I'll at least stick the 560Ti in there for the HCC challenge.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 1, 2012)

I like my Capstone 550. It does feel a little cheap, but I believe the OEM is Super Flower and I have had zero problems with it. I also have a pair of Rosewill RG530 units that are made by ATNG and are only minimum 80Plus efficiency, but they work fine.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yeah, guess I wasn't expecting much. My parents aren't in any way powerusers so this will be like a jet-plane compared to their P4.
> 
> Think I'll at least stick the 560Ti in there for the HCC challenge.



The GTX560TI should be a solid card.  I'd say it should perform like the GTX470


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

Just in case you didn't see it in the Challenge thread, I'm in with my PCs at home.  Here's my main rig after some tweaking with ThE_MaD_ShOt:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Just in case you didn't see it in the Challenge thread, I'm in with my PCs at home.  Here's my main rig after some tweaking with ThE_MaD_ShOt:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121101/wcg3.jpg



That's a pretty sight indeed. It looks like illness in touch with you T and the_mad_shot later tonight to try and get the same thing going on mine 

What's the affect of overclocking gpus while crunching? Mine are slightly overclocked.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Just in case you didn't see it in the Challenge thread, I'm in with my PCs at home. Here's my main rig after some tweaking with ThE_MaD_ShOt:



Amazing! HD7970 complets WU in 1:30 x3! I think you can set even 4 WU per GPU (0.25)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Amazing! HD7970 complets WU in 1:30 x3! I think you can set even 4 WU per GPU (0.25)



I was thinking that to but he is at 95% load now. 


Hey T, check under ccc and see what your load is at on each card.





manofthem said:


> What's the affect of overclocking gpus while crunching? Mine are slightly overclocked.


Slight overclocks seem to be fine. Heavy overclocks seem to error out.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's a pretty sight indeed. It looks like illness in touch with you T and the_mad_shot later tonight to try and get the same thing going on mine
> 
> What's the affect of overclocking gpus while crunching? Mine are slightly overclocked.



Maybe overheating? My HD6950@70 and HD7850 are running at stock clocks (they are pretty hot) and 2x HD6670 are 10% overclocked. Low-end cards use not too much power.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I was thinking that to but he is at 95% load now.



Hmm ... strangely. Like 7850 that is running the same 3 WU...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hmm ... strangely. Like 7850 that is running the same 3 WU...



I know it is kinda weird as my 7850 is also running 3 and it's at 92% load. I guess it all depends on the cards and supporting hardware as to how many you can run and be safe.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What's the affect of overclocking gpus while crunching? Mine are slightly overclocked.



Since you have those watercooled, I would say as long as your clocks & temps are stable (and that EK rad is doing enough for you), you should be good.  However, if your clocks are not stable, you might find out by running WCG on them.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey T, check under ccc and see what your load is at on each card.



I have Afterburner running, and it's displaying loads & temps on the LCD for my G19 keyboard.  Load varies up and down from 0% to ~95%.  I'll have to check it in CCC when I get home later.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

So I've pretty much decided I'm going to get a GPU.  I can get a used HD5870 for $110, or a BNIB HD7770 for $120.  Which one do you think I'd be better off with?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So I've pretty much decided I'm going to get a GPU.  I can get a used HD5870 for $110, or a BNIB HD7770 for $120.  Which one do you think I'd be better off with?



the 7770 for sure. The 7 series seem to do alot better with them.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> the 7770 for sure. The 7 series seem to do alot better with them.



That's what I was thinking


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Since you have those watercooled, I would say as long as your clocks & temps are stable (and that EK rad is doing enough for you), you should be good.  However, if your clocks are not stable, you might find out by running WCG on them



I already saw that the clocks that are completely stable _in gaming_ weren't yesterday, had 2 drivers crash and recover yesterday afternoon. I've since dropped clocks to 1000/1475 and its been fine since last night ~7pm, ran it all night since


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah you want to get the drivers/cards stable. Wcg will show you if they are stable or not. Thing can go for a few days and run perfect then all of a sudden you start have driver crashes and such. I was getting them on the Cfed 6850 rig at stock clocks. It gamed perfect but wcg found something it didn't like. I ended up doing a complete driver sweep and backing down to the 12.6 cats and it's been smooth sailing since.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hmm ... strangely. Like 7850 that is running the same 3 WU...



If you look closely you will find it is not the same WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, I went ahead and ordered a HD7770 for the i7-920 rig.  I'm gonna do the app_info tweak like KieX did for 3 WUs on the card.  I'm hoping for ~35k PPD between the CPU & GPU


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered a HD7770 for the i7-920 rig.  I'm gonna do the app_info tweak like KieX did for 3 WUs on the card.  I'm hoping for ~35k PPD between the CPU & GPU


My time on a 7770 went from 2:10 to around 4 min with 3 GPU WUs but I never saw a full day of work so you might be right. Good luck.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> My time on a 7770 went from 2:10 to around 4 min with 3 GPU WUs but I never saw a full day of work so you might be right. Good luck.



KieX is getting ~100k between the three.  So I figure I can get 30-33k from it--and then probably a few more K from the CPU


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> My time on a 7770 went from 2:10 to around 4 min with 3 GPU WUs but I never saw a full day of work so you might be right. Good luck.



Yeah sounds about right. 4 WU is about 6min. 3 WU with 1000MHz core seems to be a good spot.



[Ion] said:


> KieX is getting ~100k between the three.  So I figure I can get 30-33k from it--and then probably a few more K from the CPU



After a few days of running they seems to be averaging 31K each. But not sure if that's accurate either. Have over 52pages of pending validiation.. and loads of those are waiting for the wingman to return their completed WU.. some as old as 10/23 :shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> After a few days of running they seems to be averaging 31K each.



Taking away 11 CPU "cores" @ 4,05 GHz I estimate my dedicated 7770 / i970 does 20-21K PPD on the GPU alone so there is a good 10 K advantage IF you can get the 3 WU/GPU running.


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Taking away 11 CPU "cores" @ 4,05 GHz I estimate my dedicated 7770 / i970 does 20-21K PPD on the GPU alone so there is a good 10 K advantage IF you can get the 3 WU/GPU running.



Did you get app_info working or are you using the multi-boinc method?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, even if I only get 21k that's still ~3x what a GTX460 does.  But 31k would be absolutely amazing.  Great deal for $120.  We'll see what I can manage when the card arrives (probably Monday)


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Did you get app_info working or are you using the multi-boinc method?



I got app_info to work but only for 4-5 hours each time. I always ended up with a rig without GPU WUs in the morning. Only thing I didn't try is the patch that sends WU when they are completed. Maybe that would make the all important difference. Didn't try the multi-bonic yet.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great deal for $120.



For once here is something that is priced similar in US and in Europe. I got my ASUS 1020 GHz for the same as the list price in US and my XFX for less.

UPS: double post. Triple strike  ?


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

My DSL is back- every rig I have here will be crunching before the end of the day!!!!


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I got app_info to work but only for 4-5 hours each time. I always ended up with a rig without GPU WUs in the morning. Only thing I didn't try is the patch that sends WU when they are completed. Maybe that would make the all important difference. Didn't try the multi-bonic yet.



That's a bummer. Hope that thing works. I set my connection to connect every 0.0 and work buffer down to 0.1 based off some posts I read on the WCG forum. So far only had that problem of not receiving WU once.



Norton said:


> My DSL is back- every rig I have here will be crunching before the end of the day!!!!



Awesome


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> That's a bummer. Hope that thing works. I set my connection to connect every 0.0 and work buffer down to 0.1 based off some posts I read on the WCG forum. So far only had that problem of not receiving WU once.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome



I will do another test tomorrow morning on my work rig with a clean install with the settings and then copy it to my dedicated rigs. An extra 20K is needed to stay in the pie these days, and that's good. Imagine that I had cherry pie once in the past (67K back in March) but now it will barely get you close to pie.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> My DSL is back- every rig I have here will be crunching before the end of the day!!!!



Sweet man. Glad to here.


----------



## KieX (Nov 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I will do another test tomorrow morning on my work rig with a clean install with the settings and then copy it to my dedicated rigs. An extra 20K is needed to stay in the pie these days, and that's good. Imagine that I had cherry pie once in the past (67K back in March) but now it will barely get you close to pie.



Cool. Yeah it's awesome to see these big numbers. This WCG team is seriously *TechPowerUp*'d. Today t_ski is going to show me that 100K isn't good enough for cherry pie anymore


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 1, 2012)

I find that WCG actually gets my cpu hotter then prime 95.....
4.5GHz at 1.25 vcore. I'm pretty happy with that for a 3770k, got my kingston ram running at 2133mhz.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Cool. Yeah it's awesome to see these big numbers. This WCG team is seriously *TechPowerUp*'d. Today t_ski is going to show me that 100K isn't good enough for cherry pie anymore



I'll be throwing all 98 threads in there today along with 2 gpus and I'll be lucky if I get a little of that crunchy cement pie by tomorrow  

Great job Team!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'll be throwing all 98 threads in there today along with 2 gpus and I'll be lucky if I get a little of that crunchy cement pie by tomorrow
> 
> Great job Team!



Nice ! 

Crunching on my laptop now too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys so far I have the following GPU's crunching.


*GTX480* _(Multi 4x WU's)_
*GTX570* _(Multi 3x WU's)_
*GTX470* _(Soon to be Multi WU's)_
*HD5850* _(Soon to be Multi WU's)_
*GTX285* _(Soon to be Multi WU's)_
*GT240*
*GT240*

*EDIT: I'm going to have to shut down a few rigs tomorrow for an hour or so to replace the bad circuit from last week. *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys so far I have the following GPU's crunching.
> 
> 
> *GTX480* _(Multi 4x WU's)_
> ...



Wowzers!  That's phenomenal! 

Let me know how the multi-WUs on the GTX470 goes--mine are desperate to stretch their legs


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wowzers!  That's phenomenal!
> 
> Let me know how the multi-WUs on the GTX470 goes--mine are desperate to stretch their legs



Sure thing man! I'm going to try and go for 4x wu's on my 570, because it's handling 3 so well.  I'm hoping the same goes for my 470. I'm going to set it up to crunch multi tomorrow. I want to see how well the 570 does with 4 tonight.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Sure thing man! I'm going to try and go for 4x wu's on my 570, because it's handling 3 so well.  I'm hoping the same goes for my 470. I'm going to set it up to crunch multi tomorrow. I want to see how well the 570 does with 4 tonight.



Hmm. I'm running 1 GPU WU on my 560 right now - do you think I can take on 2, since your 570 has 3?

It runs around 93% with 1 WU though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Sure thing man! I'm going to try and go for 4x wu's on my 570, because it's handling 3 so well.  I'm hoping the same goes for my 470. I'm going to set it up to crunch multi tomorrow. I want to see how well the 570 does with 4 tonight.



Sweet!  How long are the WUs taking on the GTX570 (doing 3 at once)?  I can then at least get a rough idea of what it'll be like on the GTX470.

My HD7770 is now in the hands of UPS--should have it Monday.

My new P55 board got here today, I'm going to re-build that system tonight


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet!  How long are the WUs taking on the GTX570 (doing 3 at once)?  I can then at least get a rough idea of what it'll be like on the GTX470.
> 
> My HD7770 is now in the hands of UPS--should have it Monday.
> 
> My new P55 board got here today, I'm going to re-build that system tonight




Awesome! My 560 takes 5-6 mins if that's helpful.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Awesome! My 560 takes 5-6 mins if that's helpful.



I'm at about 6 minutes/WU on the GTX460 and 3 minutes/WU on the GTX470 (both systems are OCed i7s running 1 WU/card)


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm at about 6 minutes/WU on the GTX460 and 3 minutes/WU on the GTX470 (both systems are OCed i7s running 1 WU/card)



That's a pretty big difference! Might do a OC, we'll see


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> That's a pretty big difference! Might do a OC, we'll see



It is, and I'm honestly not sure why.  I think that the GTX570 will be closer to a GTX470 for WCG than a 560TI.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

6-7mins 3x and so far on 4x 1st run all for in 8:40 to 8:50 (Min:Sec). I have this i7 2600k @ 4.2GHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> 6-7mins 3x and so far on 4x 1st run all for in 8:40 to 8:50 (M:S). I have this i7 2600k @ 4.2GHz.



That's a boost, but not as much as I guess I'd expect.  ~2-2.25 minutes/WU is certainly an improvement.  But it isn't the benefit the Radeon cards see


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a boost, but not as much as I guess I'd expect.  ~2-2.25 minutes/WU is certainly an improvement.  But it isn't the benefit the Radeon cards see



Sadly D:


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a boost, but not as much as I guess I'd expect.  ~2-2.25 minutes/WU is certainly an improvement.  But it isn't the benefit the Radeon cards see



Yea but i'll take it.. hehehe I can't get my HD5850 w/ 1055T x6 @ 4Ghz to crunch multi WU's... The setup file in the Multi WU's on GPU *Thread* is set for amd(GPU)/Intel(CPU) not amd/amd.. It errors out on the intel CPU wu..


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm going to attempt to setup multi WUs on my 7970s tonight, maybe 3 like t_ski.  Currently it's taking about 1:28 to 1:38.   I'll be posting later probably to get help lol and then to report back what happens and how it goes


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 1, 2012)

*sigh*... And my desktop did it again. 

Weeks of WCG crunching? Sure!

5 minutes of idle? DAMN NO! Crash the system!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

Any power saving features bringing trouble?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 1, 2012)

Had only done software level performance locking.

After that, I killed CnQ in bios. Hope it fixes it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

I have my Core i7 860 rig set up on the new Maximus III motherboard.  I'm still having some troubles--it hung while running the Windows Experience Assessment, but is otherwise working OK.  It's BOINCing along now @ 2.93GHz (Stock+turbo).  Provided it lasts the night fine, I'm going to overclock it tomorrow.  Both GPUs and six threads are running HCC WUs for the contest


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

By tomorrow all my rigs will be doing hcc only. 4 of them are there now and the other three only have a few more of the other project wu's to finish then it's straight hcc for the remainder of the challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> By tomorrow all my rigs will be doing hcc only. 4 of them are there now and the other three only have a few more of the other project wu's to finish then it's straight hcc for the remainder of the challenge.



Awesome! 

All of my systems are receiving nothing but HCC WUs at this point--but the dual cores in particular still have several days (probably three) before they will be cleared of other WUs.  The i7-920 should be doing HCC by tomorrow AM:








Forgot to post a SS of the i7-860--but here it is:


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm going to attempt to setup multi WUs on my 7970s tonight, maybe 3 like t_ski.  Currently it's taking about 1:28 to 1:38.   I'll be posting later probably to get help lol and then to report back what happens and how it goes



Copied and pasted this:


```
<app_info> 
 <app> 
 <name>hcc1</name> 
<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
 </app> 
 <file_info> 
 <name>wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
 <executable/> 
 </file_info> 
 <file_info> 
 <name>hcckernel.cl.6.56</name> 
 <executable/> 
 </file_info> 
 <app_version> 
 <app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
 <version_num>656</version_num> 
 <platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
 <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus> 
 <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus> 
 <coproc> 
 <type>ATI</type> 
 <count>.33</count> 
 </coproc> 
 <file_ref> 
 <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
 <main_program/> 
 </file_ref> 
 <file_ref> 
 <file_name>hcckernel.cl.6.56</file_name> 
 <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
 </file_ref> 
 </app_version> 
</app_info>
```


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, i tried setting up multi WUs on my cards, but I ran into troubles and errors.  in the event log, I had red errors reporting form the app_info.xml, so I must have done something wrong.  

I'll get back to it tomorrow, as I'm too tired to deal with it now. For now, I'm set back up as I was running a single wu on each card, so it should go alright til i figure it out.  Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

I had the same thing the first couple of times.  Copy the text as it is exactly fromt he "code" link (do not quote it & copy), paste in into notepad and do the "save as" bit.  You might double check for spaces at the end of each line.

If it still doesn't work, copy and paste the text from the GPU WU thread for the GPU only file - that's where I got this from, except you'll need to edit the "count" number from .5 to .33.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I had the same thing the first couple of times.  Copy the text as it is exactly fromt he "code" link (do not quote it & copy), paste in into notepad and do the "save as" bit.  You might double check for spaces at the end of each line.
> 
> If it still doesn't work, copy and paste the text from the GPU WU thread for the GPU only file - that's where I got this from, except you'll need to edit the "count" number from .5 to .33.



Thanks, I'll give it another go tomorrow. I'll go over it carefully like you said and make sure it's all correct and exact; gotta tax those gpus lol. I'll be reporting back tomorrow if it gets going right. 

For the time being, I'm running the cards w/ a slight OC at 1000/1375 (dropped the memory down to default) and no driver crashes  so til tomorrow.....


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey T, check under ccc and see what your load is at on each card.



When they're running WU's, it varies between 75-95%.  When the WU reports or uploads, it will drop, sometimes as low as 2-6%.

I had a driver crash.  I looked for the registry key but could not find it on my system.  I also had a few stuck jobs, which I aborted.  I even suspended them all and rebooted, but still had one more after. 

I am running the 12.11 betas though.


----------



## KieX (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> When they're running WU's, it varies between 75-95%.  When the WU reports or uploads, it will drop, sometimes as low as 2-6%.
> 
> I had a driver crash.  I looked for the registry key but could not find it on my system.  I also had a few stuck jobs, which I aborted.  I even suspended them all and rebooted, but still had one more after.
> 
> I am running the 12.11 betas though.



If you're running Win 7 it is safe to create those entires in the registry by saving the code as .reg file. It was something that a member of XS had found on the Microsoft help website.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

What Catalyst driver works best for this?  12.11 beta, or one of the old ones?


The i7-860 has been rock-solid overnight in circumstances where it locked up on the old board.  I like to think it's fixed--I'm going to OC it after class today.  Hoping for ~3.5-3.6GHz, which should be a decent boost 

According to Newegg's tracking, I'll get my new GPU Monday


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey T try disabling cross fire in ccc. You don't need to remove the bridges. I was getting some driver crashes only while crunching and  disabled cf and haven't had one since. I just re-enable it when gaming.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What Catalyst driver works best for this?  12.11 beta, or one of the old ones?
> 
> 
> The i7-860 has been rock-solid overnight in circumstances where it locked up on the old board.  I like to think it's fixed--I'm going to OC it after class today.  Hoping for ~3.5-3.6GHz, which should be a decent boost
> ...


What GPU did you choose?


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

Holy Cow T... you got 102k+ points on FreeDC's first update!  


Open up your WCG profile and check/uncheck the display hosts box in there and you will likely hit the Top 10 of this list tonight:

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What GPU did you choose?


Ended up going with a HD7770.  KieX has gotten great results with them, and they're reasonably cheap 


Norton said:


> Holy Cow T... you got 102k+ points on FreeDC's first update!
> 
> 
> Open up your WCG profile and check/uncheck the display hosts box in there and you will likely hit the Top 10 of this list tonight:
> ...



 
What is this I don't even! 
I guess we should have known that those cards would be fast...but damn!


According to Free-DC, we're already at 5.2 million WCG points for the day.  I think that ten million is entirely doable


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Norton, I see you sneaking back up in there LOL


Oh and thats the second update for today. And he got 53656 on the last update.  He is on the way to close to 200k ppd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2012)

Free DC seems down for me?

*EDIT*

Nevermind it finally loaded.

HOLY MOTHER Tski 100K and its not even 10:30AM yet.....


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Norton, I see you sneaking back up in there LOL
> 
> 
> Oh and thats the second update for today. And he got 53656 on the last update.  He is on the way to close to 200k ppd



I'm cooking along pretty good atm- I'm 10k 15k over the latest FreeDC totals... should break through 60k by the end of the day 

Agree 100%- T is well on his way to a 200k day. Just WOW!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Free DC seems down for me?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



Yes---this is going to be amazing.  Perhaps he'll pull 1.5m WCG PPD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yes---this is going to be amazing.  Perhaps he'll pull 1.5m WCG PPD



I am thankful to be a part of this team. I just hope soon to get my numbers back up to speed!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2012)

am pretty much decided on this:






The 6870 and HX1000 will go into the IB build and the PSU/GFX above will go in the Z68/i5 2400 rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Why don't you spring for the 3570K?  At least here in the US, it isn't _that_ much more, and it OCs much better 

The Gaia is a great cooler, it serves me well on my SB setup 

The GTX650 really isn't a very good card--can you spring for a GTX650TI or HD7770?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> If you're running Win 7 it is safe to create those entires in the registry by saving the code as .reg file. It was something that a member of XS had found on the Microsoft help website.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey T try disabling cross fire in ccc. You don't need to remove the bridges. I was getting some driver crashes only while crunching and  disabled cf and haven't had one since. I just re-enable it when gaming.



Thanks guys - I'll give these a shot later when I get home.



Norton said:


> Holy Cow T... you got 102k+ points on FreeDC's first update!
> 
> 
> Open up your WCG profile and check/uncheck the display hosts box in there and you will likely hit the Top 10 of this list tonight:
> ...



Done, but I'll have to check this later (blocked by work proxy).

Lol I need to set up TeamViewer on my rig so I can remote in and make sure no WUs are stuck.  I had another one or two this morning, so I killed them and let it pull new ones.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Why don't you spring for the 3570K?  At least here in the US, it isn't _that_ much more, and it OCs much better
> 
> The Gaia is a great cooler, it serves me well on my SB setup
> 
> The GTX650 really isn't a very good card--can you spring for a GTX650TI or HD7770?



Im tapped as it is if I order off the Egg as i will have to do it in 1 order.  650 is cheaper than the 7750s i was looking at and I dont want to spend the extra $20 for the K version that I prolly wont overclock.  I also had to add ram so that puts me at $550.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Im tapped as it is if I order off the Egg as i will have to do it in 1 order.  650 is cheaper than the 7750s i was looking at and I dont want to spend the extra $20 for the K version that I prolly wont overclock.  I also had to add ram so that puts me at $550.



OK.  I guess that's understandable.  Personally, I love to OC my systems, so the extra $20 would be worth it to me.  I assume your budget is $550 CAD?

I'm testing a 3.5GHz OC on my i7-860 now--I'll let it run LinX for an hour or so, and if everything works it'll go back on the Grid


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks, I'll give it another go tomorrow. I'll go over it carefully like you said and make sure it's all correct and exact; gotta tax those gpus lol. I'll be reporting back tomorrow if it gets going right.
> 
> For the time being, I'm running the cards w/ a slight OC at 1000/1375 (dropped the memory down to default) and no driver crashes  so til tomorrow.....



You got it running now?  I see you've broken into the top 10 as well


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2012)

went with this:







i will buy a CPU cooler at some point in the future


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey guys I'll be shutting down most of my rigs later today. I'll get them back up as soon as possible.  Hopefully it will only be for a couple of hours.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome! 

I think you'll be very happy with those upgrades 

And the SB/IVB CPUs run reasonably cool even on stock cooling so long as they aren't great OCed


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2012)

will that corsair power a 7750 and i5 2400 just fine?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> will that corsair power a 7750 and i5 2400 just fine?



Easy.  You could run an OCed i7 and several HD7750s on that Corsair with no issues


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Easy.  You could run an OCed i7 and several HD7750s on that Corsair with no issues



Order placed


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> You got it running now?  I see you've broken into the top 10 as well



Well I've got it running for now, but it's not how you set it up. I'll try again after work to set it to with 3-4 WUs per card like you do. I've been pm'ing a few guys and receiving some fine info and instruction . 
It was cool to be up ther yesterday in the top 10; hopefully I can keep it up. Problem is: my wife is notorious for shutting down my PC while I'm at work. I've been telling her not to, and she didn't yesterday. So it's looking up


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> p. Problem is: my wife is notorious for shutting down my PC while I'm at work. I've been telling her not to, and she didn't yesterday. So it's looking up



Try to turn off the heat/AC when you leave and tell her that you didn't think it mattered, just in case that she does it again...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2012)

Quick question, do you need to activate Win 7 to upgrade to Win 8?  or can you just install 7 w/o activating it and then put in the upgrade DVD for 8?  reason being is the only OS i have laying around is XP SP3, but do have my Win 7 OEM Full install discs from this PC.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Quick question, do you need to activate Win 7 to upgrade to Win 8?  or can you just install 7 w/o activating it and then put in the upgrade DVD for 8?  reason being is the only OS i have laying around is XP SP3, but do have my Win 7 OEM Full install discs from this PC.



I'd say you should be good to upgrade w/o activating


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

I believe you can start with the win 8 install and it should ask for the win7 to verify an upgrade path. I could be wrong but I believe it will work. And you can do a full install from a upgrade disc.


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I believe you can start with the win 8 install and it should ask for the win7 to verify an upgrade path. I could be wrong but I believe it will work. And you can do a full install from a upgrade disc.



If your installing off of a disk or usb drive you may get away with the double install method (for upgrades):

- install Win8 (skip entering a key), don't do any updates, get to the start screen/desktop/whatever at is now.
- restart and install Win8 again (normal upgrade install), activate as usual

This always worked with my Win7 upgrade disk (the upgrade needed an OS to upgrade from- it didn't care that it was upgrading over itself)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Well I've got it running for now, but it's not how you set it up. I'll try again after work to set it to with 3-4 WUs per card like you do. I've been pm'ing a few guys and receiving some fine info and instruction .
> It was cool to be up ther yesterday in the top 10; hopefully I can keep it up. Problem is: my wife is notorious for shutting down my PC while I'm at work. I've been telling her not to, and she didn't yesterday. So it's looking up



I'd print out a big sign and tape it over the top of the monitor


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I'd print out a big sign and tape it over the top of the monitor



OR- take the power on wires off of the mobo connector


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> OR- take the power on wires off of the mobo connector



I actually had to do that with 1 of my rigs because the baby keep reaching up and hitting the power switch. LOL


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2012)

Having some stability problems since tweaking my voltages after fixing an electrical problem here @ home. Will have my PC back up and running WCG sometime this weekend, hopefully. It's _always_ something.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Having some stability problems since tweaking my voltages after fixing an electrical problem here @ home. Will have my PC back up and running WCG sometime this weekend, hopefully. It's _always_ something.



It is always something, but hopefully you'll get it going soon!  I've heard said before but now I know that WCG will really bring out any instabilities in a system.

When I got home tonight from work, my wife was at my pc.  I could just tell in her eyes that she wanted to shut it down, but I warned her good.  I think she's got it now...


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> It is always something, but hopefully you'll get it going soon!  I've heard said before but now I know that WCG will really bring out any instabilities in a system.
> 
> When I got home tonight from work, my wife was at my pc.  I could just tell in her eyes that she wanted to shut it down, but I warned her good.  I think she's got it now...



Did you tell her that she was about to shut down a possible cure for cancer??? 

You are correct- a stable gaming overclock is not necessarily equal to a stable WCG overclock. WCG work units don't fool around.... if you're not stable enough you get BSOD's and likely errors in the work units


----------



## KieX (Nov 3, 2012)

Tried OC'ing the 7770's but it looks like they couldn't really handle the load and crashed overnight. :shadedshu Back to stock, better the devil you know than the devil you don't.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Tried OC'ing the 7770's but it looks like they couldn't really handle the load and crashed overnight. :shadedshu Back to stock, better the devil you know than the devil you don't.



I only did a slight OC (1020 to 1080) and only on my Asus for the same reason.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Tried OC'ing the 7770's but it looks like they couldn't really handle the load and crashed overnight. :shadedshu Back to stock, better the devil you know than the devil you don't.



These are the cheap MSI ones, right?  What I've seen is that without voltage adjustment they really just don't OC at all


----------



## gopal (Nov 3, 2012)

OMG! I was enjoying my Vacations and you guys were working hard.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

hey guys, Hows the team been doing? I know i have been gone for awhile but in about a month i plan to have a cruncher/folder up again. I had a time where electric cost was too much then i had to sell the rigs to repair my car. I have been out of work for the last 4 days so money will be short. Which is why in a month i will be back to crunching and folding.

How are the new AMD 8 core CPUS doing for crunching? Anything from Intel doing better for around $200?


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hey guys, Hows the team been doing? I know i have been gone for awhile but in about a month i plan to have a cruncher/folder up again. I had a time where electric cost was too much then i had to sell the rigs to repair my car. I have been out of work for the last 4 days so money will be short. Which is why in a month i will be back to crunching and folding.
> 
> How are the new AMD 8 core CPUS doing for crunching? Anything from Intel doing better for around $200?



FX-8's get 4,000 ppd and up depending on how high you clock them

If you want a nice little budget FX setup you can use an FX-8150 or 8320 with a Biostar A880GZ mATX board and 2x2GB of DDR3 1600 for around $250 for the whole setup (cpu, mobo, and ram)

I'm using 2 of these boards and they've been running great (slight overclocks- vrm design is a little on the light side)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for your input. i like that setup but i think i will end up getting once of the FX's but get a board that has more PCI-Ex16 slots for folding cards.  So IIRC they get around the same PPD as the i7 (gen1)?


----------



## Daimus (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> So IIRC they get around the same PPD as the i7 (gen1)?



I think you're right. At least, not less. As Norton said, it depends on overclocking and on the type of task. So my FX-8120 4,4 GHz get about 6k ppd.


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thank you for your input. i like that setup but i think i will end up getting once of the FX's but get a board that has more PCI-Ex16 slots for folding cards.  So IIRC they get around the same PPD as the i7 (gen1)?



Pretty close- though I think the FX will net you higher ppd than the first i7's when you get the clocks up over 4Ghz

EDIT- just as Daimus states above ^^^


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I think you're right. At least, not less. As Norton said, it depends on overclocking and on the type of task. So my FX-8120 4,4 GHz get about 6k ppd.



That's something like 90% of what my i7-2700k does @ 4.4GHz--AMD is doing well indeed!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

so it looks like the AMD FX would be the wise choice when paired with a good board for folding?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so it looks like the AMD FX would be the wise choice when paired with a good board for folding?



That would be a solid setup 

Currently, WCG has GPU WUs out, and even a cheap HD7770 can get 30k PPD.  But those are expected to run out (and mark the conclusion of the HCC project) in about three months--so unfortunately not a ton of life there 

But yes, an AMD FX is a good choice.  Just realize that they're 125w stock and put out quite a lot of heat OCed


----------



## Daimus (Nov 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be a solid setup
> 
> Currently, WCG has GPU WUs out, and even a cheap HD7770 can get 30k PPD.  But those are expected to run out (and mark the conclusion of the HCC project) in about three months--so unfortunately not a ton of life there
> 
> But yes, an AMD FX is a good choice.  Just realize that they're 125w stock and put out quite a lot of heat OCed



And save $100 for GPU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be a solid setup
> 
> Currently, WCG has GPU WUs out, and even a cheap HD7770 can get 30k PPD.  But those are expected to run out (and mark the conclusion of the HCC project) in about three months--so unfortunately not a ton of life there
> 
> But yes, an AMD FX is a good choice.  Just realize that they're 125w stock and put out quite a lot of heat OCed



it is getting very cold around this area for the time of year so the more heat the computer puts out, the more i can turn the thermostat down 

So i'm thinking a 8 core FX along with a 990fx gigabyte or asus board with some ripjaws, still deciding on the PSU and GPU, The PSU will depend on the choice of GPU(s) i get,


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it is getting very cold around this area for the time of year so the more heat the computer puts out, the more i can turn the thermostat down
> 
> So i'm thinking a 8 core FX along with a 990fx gigabyte or asus board with some ripjaws, still deciding on the PSU and GPU, The PSU will depend on the choice of GPU(s) i get,



I still have a pair of 650w Antec Earthwatts at home--I could send you one for a good price


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I still have a pair of 650w Antec Earthwatts at home--I could send you one for a good price



PM me with a price. It would have to be a couple of weeks before i have the $$ to do it.
I have some bills to pay out of next weeks check.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 4, 2012)

The temps I can get on my APU under WCG load are just totally wicked. 

The CPU 0 and GPU Thermal Diode are 10 higher than shown here. And the FCH doesn't work at all.


Spoiler












Disclaimer: Temp readings have been wrong before, and they may be so here too. But I don't see them as far-fetched.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

So my i7-860 and i7-920 rigs have been stable at 3.5GHz and 3.8GHz respectively, should I try for higher?  Temps are all over the place--at night, they can get down to just over 50-55C, but are up at nearly 70C during the day.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> The temps I can get on my APU under WCG load are just totally wicked.
> 
> The CPU 0 and GPU Thermal Diode are 10 higher than shown here. And the FCH doesn't work at all.
> 
> ...



Try CPUID HWMonitor


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 4, 2012)

For what reason?

I was just amazed at what a bit of draft in the room did to the temps in my system. All programs shows the same numbers. Used that one because it named them nicely. 

Did read here and there that AMD CPU temps can lack in precision at lower temperatures, thats' why I mentioned it. And the temps sensors certainly doesn't work at idle on it. The fact that the hard drive also went down a good bit, makes me a bit more sure of the general readings.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So my i7-860 and i7-920 rigs have been stable at 3.5GHz and 3.8GHz respectively, *should I try for higher? * Temps are all over the place--at night, they can get down to just over 50-55C, but are up at nearly 70C during the day.



You know my answer to that question...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So my i7-860 and i7-920 rigs have been stable at 3.5GHz and 3.8GHz respectively, should I try for higher?  Temps are all over the place--at night, they can get down to just over 50-55C, but are up at nearly 70C during the day.



I wouldn't do it. I found when i had my i7s that 3.5-3.8 was the sweet spot to keep temps and power in check and upping the speed a little more didn't net enough gain IMO

I would like to say i forgot how helpful and friendly the people of this community truly are.
Also you guys have an amazingly nice guy as part of this team Mjmike,thats all i'm going to say for right now.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> For what reason?
> 
> I was just amazed at what a bit of draft in the room did to the temps in my system. All programs shows the same numbers. Used that one because it named them nicely.
> 
> Did read here and there that AMD CPU temps can lack in precision at lower temperatures, thats' why I mentioned it. And the temps sensors certainly doesn't work at idle on it. The fact that the hard drive also went down a good bit, makes me a bit more sure of the general readings.



Oh, well I thought that it was the program - turned out not to be.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You know my answer to that question...





p_o_s_pc said:


> I wouldn't do it. I found when i had my i7s that 3.5-3.8 was the sweet spot to keep temps and power in check and upping the speed a little more didn't net enough gain IMO
> 
> I would like to say i forgot how helpful and friendly the people of this community truly are.
> Also you guys have an amazingly nice guy as part of this team Mjmike,thats all i'm going to say for right now.



That's kinda what I'm thinking.  Particularly with the GPU WUs, upping the CPU speed another 5-10% wouldn't nearly bring 5-10% higher PPD--and could very well make the systems unstable.  Particularly the i7-860 I had some troubles with.  But I might go for 4GHz on the i7-920 just because.



I ended up not switching my laptop over to Linux Mint--I booted off the Live DVD first and it didn't recognize the WiFi adapter.  So that's definitely a no-go.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

has anyone found a way to run WCG on Android 4.0 tablets? 
I would love to see it, Would be a low power use cruncher and i have 2 tablets that i don't even use anymore,so would be nice to try


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice to see you get going again Tim. Haven't seen you around these threads in a while.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice to see you get going again Tim. Haven't seen you around these threads in a while.



Thanks ,I'm hoping to have a nice cruncher  going soon for the team.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks ,I'm hoping to have a nice cruncher  going soon for the team.



Awesome - great to hear that!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2012)

Trying to get some HCC work, but any work is better than none.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice
Will be interested in your PPD with your massive rig


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Trying to get some HCC work, but any work is better than none.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Screenshot693.png



 Sweet man!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Trying to get some HCC work, but any work is better than none.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Screenshot693.png



This is gorgeous indeed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks ,I'm hoping to have a nice cruncher  going soon for the team.



Awesome dude, anything you need don't hesitate to contact me. 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Trying to get some HCC work, but any work is better than none.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Screenshot693.png


To other people that might just be another screenshot.  But it's oh so beautiful!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well guys I am back after a long weekend in the woods. Last night I got time to test the new router from tigerdirect and it was DOA. All it would do was boot loop and even with a reset it still boot looped. I am gonna contact tiger and give them an ear full. Edward PMed me while I was away with a list of routers he has so hopefully we can work something out to get me back up strong. I see my one 2600K and 5770 is still going strong at work!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am back after a long weekend in the woods. Last night I got time to test the new router from tigerdirect and it was DOA. All it would do was boot loop and even with a reset it still boot looped. I am gonna contact tiger and give them an ear full. Edward PMed me while I was away with a list of routers he has so hopefully we can work something out to get me back up strong. I see my one 2600K and 5770 is still going strong at work!



You're really having the worst luck with these routers 
One of the things I love about the WRT54G routers is that they last bloody well forever.  Mine is from ~2004 and is still going strong


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're really having the worst luck with these routers
> One of the things I love about the WRT54G routers is that they last bloody well forever.  Mine is from ~2004 and is still going strong



Yea I bought this WRT54G back in 2005 BNIB from wal-mart and it lasted through two deployments to iraq until now. It works but needs to be constantly rebooted (1-3Hrs)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I bought this WRT54G back in 2005 BNIB from wal-mart and it lasted through two deployments to iraq until now. It works but needs to be constantly rebooted (1-3Hrs)



Our old one finally died recently--but I picked up another one, and it's running Tomato and serves me great.


Newegg's tracking hasn't updated, but I should get my HD7770 today


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

I found a little present for Buck Nasty's pron collection  



Spoiler:  Buck's pron












Enjoy!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> I found a little present for Buck Nasty's pron collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am interested to see if there is really a 25% performance increase over 6200 series. Chips won't be affordable until they hit the used/resale market, so there will be some wait involved.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2012)

Can someone link me the Windows 8 x64 client installer and a Updated .XML file to get this thing running?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can someone link me the Windows 8 x64 client installer and a Updated .XML file to get this thing running?



You need the latest version from the BOINCstats website but that version won't allow for multiple gpu wu's on Windows 8- manofthem tried it and ended up going back to Windows 7 to get it to work correctly... iirc


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> You need the latest version from the BOINCstats website but that version won't allow for multiple gpu wu's on Windows 8- manofthem tried it and ended up going back to Windows 7 to get it to work correctly... iirc



Hmmm and I guess running Bionc in Virtual box would be out of the question.


----------



## gopal (Nov 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm and I guess running Bionc in Virtual box would be out of the question.



can't even imagine that to happen.

btw, I'll surly not be here till 9th Nov, I've got some work to do in my School Life.


(I'll crunch.)


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2012)

My BOINC keeps holding on to my WUs. Apparently communication between me and the server isn't working well. The event log keeps saying stuff like this:



> 11/5/2012 5:31:22 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
> 11/5/2012 5:31:22 PM | World Community Grid | Reporting 12 completed tasks
> 11/5/2012 5:31:22 PM | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
> 11/5/2012 5:31:23 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request failed: HTTP internal server error



Has anyone else been having trouble connecting?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My BOINC keeps holding on to my WUs. Apparently communication between me and the server isn't working well. The event log keeps saying stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having trouble connecting?



Nothing like that here.  Just sent and received more, not sure why you're seeing it.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Scheduler request failed: HTTP internal server error



Might be connection issue. I get these regular.

EDIT:
Just checked WCG forum - no maintenance warning.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, Newegg lied to me :shadedshu 
Apparently UPS is taking their sweet time with my HD7770.  I'm hoping it shows up tomorrow (although Newegg _said_ today)


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Friend of mine convinced me to come on over. Added half dozen machines/servers to the team. I Have a few more to re-install with Ubuntu as the one seems to run it great. Will try to get more of the work machines into the mix.  Anyways figured I'd pop in and say hey in here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Friend of mine convinced me to come on over. Added half dozen machines/servers to the team. I Have a few more to re-install with Ubuntu as the one seems to run it great. Will try to get more of the work machines into the mix.  Anyways figured I'd pop in and say hey in here.



Welcome to the team om3n! We'd love to hear what hardware your running. If you need any help, please let us know.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Friend of mine convinced me to come on over. Added half dozen machines/servers to the team. I Have a few more to re-install with Ubuntu as the one seems to run it great. Will try to get more of the work machines into the mix.  Anyways figured I'd pop in and say hey in here.



Awesome man! Welcome to the forums and the team! 

You have a great friend


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Friend of mine convinced me to come on over. Added half dozen machines/servers to the team. I Have a few more to re-install with Ubuntu as the one seems to run it great. Will try to get more of the work machines into the mix.  Anyways figured I'd pop in and say hey in here.



Welcome indeed!  We saw you join the team a couple days ago--glad to see you stop by!

What are you running?

If you need _any_ help, just give us a shout


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, I'll try to go from the top of my head.

i3 2.93 x4core 16gb 9-9-9-27 ssd sapphire 7770
Xeon 2.4 4gb ram 1u blade
i7 x8 8Gb ram ssd
amd2.4ghz x64 4gb ram ati?
older server e5540 xeon cpu 4core 8 thread 8gb ram
wifes computer is partially crunching

Have 2 more 1u blades and a 2u that need a re-install first but are good machines and a tower poweredge.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Thanks for the welcome, I'll try to go from the top of my head.
> 
> i3 2.93 x4core 16gb 9-9-9-27 ssd sapphire 7770
> Xeon 2.4 4gb ram 1u blade
> ...


That's an awesome collection and will crunch very nicely indeed 
Are the other blades like the one listed?


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Couple years newer. That is the lower end one. Work didn't want them after upgrading for virtualization on a larger scale. 

Well the 2u is more of a db box. Should still do well.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Couple years newer. That is the lower end one. Work didn't want them after upgrading for virtualization on a larger scale.



That's an incredible deal you scored there! 

I'm glad to see it going to a great use!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's an incredible deal you scored there!
> 
> I'm glad to see it going to a great use!



Thanks! Pays to work for industry at times. Was looking for  a good use for them. Maybe I can convince the Mrs to allow me a rack, maybe if I move em closer to the bedroom


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, some bad news.  The University has instructed us to "turn off and unplug all appliances" over Thanksgiving Break, and our RA is going to enter our rooms to check this (among other things).  I'm gonna try leaving all of my computers on, and hope that the confusion of two systems not in cases & assorted fans and wires will terrify my technologically-challenged RA.  Worst case scenario, she turns them off, and I'm down to just ~4k PPD or so for that week.  But I hope that doesn't happen :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, some bad news.  The University has instructed us to "turn off and unplug all appliances" over Thanksgiving Break, and our RA is going to enter our rooms to check this (among other things).  I'm gonna try leaving all of my computers on, and hope that the confusion of two systems not in cases & assorted fans and wires will terrify my technologically-challenged RA.  Worst case scenario, she turns them off, and I'm down to just ~4k PPD or so for that week.  But I hope that doesn't happen :shadedshu



Small price to pay considering what you've saved in electricity over the the past couple of months... 

I wouldn't try to push the issue too far


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Small price to pay considering what you've saved in electricity over the the past couple of months...
> 
> I wouldn't try to push the issue too far



That is a solid point.  I'll talk to her and see.  I may be able to leave the 2700k system on, as it is used for something other than just WCG (file and HTTP server)

And I have been saving ~ a dollar in electricity a day, which does add up


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And I have been saving ~ a dollar in electricity a day, which does add up



Not as fast as you have been spending those saved $$$ on hardware.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, honestly I wouldn't scare your RA by leaving your stuff on over Thanksgiving break. I know it seems counter-intuitive to halt production for several days, but what happens if something catches on fire or one of your AIO cooling kits leaks when you are away, and they had explicitly told you to disconnect all appliances during the break? I would just play it safe rather than be sorry if something bad does happen and you aren't there to stop it.

Sure, I have more computers running remotely 24/7, but the property they are on is industrial and not a residence of any sort (where high voltage lines and pressurized natural gas are present to pose greater threats). Imagine what would happen if something caught fire in someone's quad and it propagated to several other rooms, destroying others' personal items and displacing their housing.

Don't mean to be scary or anything, but I don't like going against housing authorities of any kind simply because fires are extremely common in college living environments (when I used to go to a real university, they had at least one fire every semester in the towers).


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, some bad news.  The University has instructed us to "turn off and unplug all appliances" over Thanksgiving Break, and our RA is going to enter our rooms to check this (among other things).  I'm gonna try leaving all of my computers on, and hope that the confusion of two systems not in cases & assorted fans and wires will terrify my technologically-challenged RA.  Worst case scenario, she turns them off, and I'm down to just ~4k PPD or so for that week.  But I hope that doesn't happen :shadedshu



Not worth the risk imo. I've seen people be kicked out of dorms for less. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

Better not to push it ION.  You have much more to loose if situation gets outta control.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion], better put the rigs in boxes, except the "student PC" (i.e. your main system). It is okay to lower your PPD even if it decreases to (proverbially) -googol. Turn of your main PC too just in case.
BTW, why must all students switch off everything? Sorta Earth Day?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Better not to push it ION.  You have much more to loose if situation gets outta control.



^^^Yep.
No reason to risk whatever consequence you could face...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2012)

You know, you could shut them off and set the BIOS to boot the machines a day later, just hide the power cables. 
The worse that will happen is that your RA will say that your computers are still plugged in, but keep in mind that the room will be closed up and you have no ability to shut the machine off if something bad happens.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not as fast as you have been spending those saved $$$ on hardware.


That is true 
But at least I'm doing something good with it...right... 


Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, honestly I wouldn't scare your RA by leaving your stuff on over Thanksgiving break. I know it seems counter-intuitive to halt production for several days, but what happens if something catches on fire or one of your AIO cooling kits leaks when you are away, and they had explicitly told you to disconnect all appliances during the break? I would just play it safe rather than be sorry if something bad does happen and you aren't there to stop it.
> 
> Sure, I have more computers running remotely 24/7, but the property they are on is industrial and not a residence of any sort (where high voltage lines and pressurized natural gas are present to pose greater threats). Imagine what would happen if something caught fire in someone's quad and it propagated to several other rooms, destroying others' personal items and displacing their housing.
> 
> Don't mean to be scary or anything, but I don't like going against housing authorities of any kind simply because fires are extremely common in college living environments (when I used to go to a real university, they had at least one fire every semester in the towers).





Radical_Edward said:


> Not worth the risk imo. I've seen people be kicked out of dorms for less. :shadedshu





Chicken Patty said:


> Better not to push it ION.  You have much more to loose if situation gets outta control.





Chevalr1c said:


> [Ion], better put the rigs in boxes, except the "student PC" (i.e. your main system). It is okay to lower your PPD even if it decreases to (proverbially) -googol. Turn of your main PC too just in case.
> BTW, why must all students switch off everything? Sorta Earth Day?





Aquinus said:


> You know, you could shut them off and set the BIOS to boot the machines a day later, just hide the power cables.
> The worse that will happen is that your RA will say that your computers are still plugged in, but keep in mind that the room will be closed up and you have no ability to shut the machine off if something bad happens.



You guys all make very solid points.  I will see about leaving on the 2700k system, as it's been my most reliable (and is the simplest, running a low OC and with an air cooler).  But otherwise I guess I'll just shut things down and deal with it.  It's only a week (although there will probably be the same instructions over winter break).

Perhaps I'll bring one of the systems home over Thanksgiving and crunch on it/use it there


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

It will give me a chance to catch up ;D


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got my HD7770:









I'm installing the drivers now


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet card!
How many WU do you plan to run on this baby?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Sweet card!
> How many WU do you plan to run on this baby?



Thank you! 

For now, just one.  I don't have time to fight with it for now.  I'm going to aim for 3 though tomorrow (should have time to coax it then).

It's looking so lonely though--I think I might need a 2nd


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just got my HD7770:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/2012-11-06 14.12.56.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/2012-11-06 14.22.23.jpg
> I'm installing the drivers now



That model looks familiar  You can go straight in with 3WU. 4WU is too slow unless you can get a stable OC.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> That model looks familiar  You can go straight in with 3WU. 4WU is too slow unless you can get a stable OC.



Yes, I got the cheapest on that Newegg had.  I have some WUs in my cache I need to clear out first--then it gets more WUs.

I have a very nice OC--3.83GHz (from 2.66 stock).  Should I go ahead and try four?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yes, I got the cheapest on that Newegg had.  I have some WUs in my cache I need to clear out first--then it gets more WUs.
> 
> I have a very nice OC--3.83GHz (from 2.66 stock).  Should I go ahead and try four?



I think he is referring to the oc on the card. Congrats on receiving that little demon of a card.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think he is referring to the oc on the card. Congrats on receiving that little demon of a card.



Ahh, that would make sense 


It's marvelous--it doesn't even hit 40C while crunching and is dead silent.  It finishes WUs faster than the GTX470s too--~2:40 instead of ~3:10 or so.

Now I just have to decide whether to pick up a 2nd or not 





_And_ it doesn't make the computer laggy like the nV cards I have do


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

Let me know the PPD improvement that you see from that card. 

I might be scarce tonight. Just picked up Halo 4 and the marathon starts when I get home.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Let me know the PPD improvement that you see from that card.
> 
> I might be scarce tonight. Just picked up Halo 4 and the marathon starts when I get home.



A preliminary estimate is showing just over 19k PPD 

I'm hoping for ~30k w/ 3 WUs running at once


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have a very nice OC--3.83GHz (from 2.66 stock).  Should I go ahead and try four?



What he said :



BUCK NASTY said:


> I think he is referring to the oc on the card. Congrats on receiving that little demon of a card.



3.6~3.8 is the sweetspot so you're fine with that. The GPU core is 1000 if the US version is same as mine, and if you can get a stable OC it might make 4WU run well. But with 3 it's still 31k ~


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> What he said :
> 
> 
> 
> 3.6~3.8 is the sweetspot so you're fine with that. The GPU core is 1000 if the US version is same as mine, and if you can get a stable OC it might make 4WU run well. But with 3 it's still 31k ~



I'm happy with my CPU OC.  With the GPU, the stock speeds are 1GHz core and 1.125GHz RAM.  I think I'll leave it at that or similar--31k PPD is entirely sufficient.  That would put me at just over 90k PPD total


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase [Ion]! That'll snag you a nice piece of pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Congrats on the purchase [Ion]! That'll snag you a nice piece of pie!



Thanks! 

After having been kicked out of the pie, yes, I certainly do hope that this helps 

Maybe even top-5 again 


EDIT:  KieX, is everything OK with you?  I see you've also fallen out of the top-10


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> After having been kicked out of the pie, yes, I certainly do hope that this helps
> 
> ...



The SR-2 had a BSOD whilst I was sleeping, lost a good 8hours worth of crunching output again. It's all at stock though so my guess is I may need to boost the Vtt a little to help stability, the broken Xeon plays up from time to time.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> The SR-2 had a BSOD whilst I was sleeping, lost a good 8hours worth of crunching output again. It's all at stock though so my guess is I may need to boost the Vtt a little to help stability, the broken Xeon plays up from time to time.



You're running a broken CPU? 

What happened to it?


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're running a broken CPU?
> 
> What happened to it?



IMC died on one of them. They sort of still work if paired up. But every now and then I get erratic behavior. It doesn't produce any errors and is stable under stress testing. It's just that it has days when it will not play ball and others where it's no problem at all. Wanted to get a replacement.. but ebay failed me hard


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> IMC died on one of them. They sort of still work if paired up. But every now and then I get erratic behavior. It doesn't produce any errors and is stable under stress testing. It's just that it has days when it will not play ball and others where it's no problem at all. Wanted to get a replacement.. but ebay failed me hard



Are they ES chips?


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are they ES chips?



Yup. L5639 ES


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yup. L5639 ES



awww. I was going to say that Intel has a good RMA policy


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> awww. I was going to say that Intel has a good RMA policy



An amazing RMA policy.  I RMA'd a second-hand out-of-warranty i7-920 and they sent me a BNIB one as a replacement


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kiex may get lucky and say it was sold to him on ebay as a OEM xeon chip but they may get mad idunno


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> awww. I was going to say that Intel has a good RMA policy



Yeah, experienced that with my first ever 2600K, died in a few weeks, replaced in a few days. But Xeons have a high retail price, not something I can afford at the moment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yeah, experienced that with my first ever 2600K, died in a few weeks, replaced in a few days. But Xeons have a high retail price, not something I can afford at the moment.



Yea if they ended up keeping it you would be def out some moneyz.


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea if they ended up keeping it you would be def out some moneyz.



If it gets really bad I can just take it out and run the other Xeon on it's own. Electricity wise, I've been contemplating it anyway. 5K ~ 100W.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you!
> 
> For now, just one.  I don't have time to fight with it for now.  I'm going to aim for 3 though tomorrow (should have time to coax it then).
> 
> It's looking so lonely though--I think I might need a 2nd



How can you run more than one WU on a card?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> How can you run more than one WU on a card?



app_info file


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> app_info file



Meh this rig for some reason is picky.  Not sure if I want to try that.  But I'll definitely keep it in mind.  Thanks.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 7, 2012)

Man, I am so glad I picked up this Seasonic X750 for $99. The thing seems to be running passively under the full load of an FX-8150 4.2GHz and 2x GTX 460s, which is absolutely ridiculous. My Corsair TX750 (2009) was on max fan speed and dumping tons of hot air out of itself in the same system.

I also played musical video cards, crammed 2x 460s and the 465 in my EVGA P55 FTW, and moved the 470 to my ASUS P5WDH Deluxe (Xeon X3210 @ 3GHz) which freed up 512MB of system memory and I can address 3.25GB of my 4GB now (975X chipset limit). The 470 is getting 3:10-3:30 per WU in BOINC at the stock 608MHz, and I am overclocking to 725MHz shortly.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Man, I am so glad I picked up this Seasonic X750 for $99. The thing seems to be running passively under the full load of an FX-8150 4.2GHz and 2x GTX 460s, which is absolutely ridiculous. My Corsair TX750 (2009) was on max fan speed and dumping tons of hot air out of itself in the same system.
> 
> I also played musical video cards, crammed 2x 460s and the 465 in my EVGA P55 FTW, and moved the 470 to my ASUS P5WDH Deluxe (Xeon X3210 @ 3GHz) which freed up 512MB of system memory and I can address 3.25GB of my 4GB now (975X chipset limit). The 470 is getting 3:10-3:30 per WU in BOINC at the stock 608MHz, and I am overclocking to 725MHz shortly.



I told you I was jealous of that Seasonic PSU. The TX750 was a tough PSU, but not very efficient. I have one that the power cord is melted permanently into the PSU casing


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh this rig for some reason is picky.  Not sure if I want to try that.  But I'll definitely keep it in mind.  Thanks.


If you do go for it, the performance boost can be pretty sizable.  But there is also definitely the risk of messing something up 


Jstn7477 said:


> Man, I am so glad I picked up this Seasonic X750 for $99. The thing seems to be running passively under the full load of an FX-8150 4.2GHz and 2x GTX 460s, which is absolutely ridiculous. My Corsair TX750 (2009) was on max fan speed and dumping tons of hot air out of itself in the same system.
> 
> I also played musical video cards, crammed 2x 460s and the 465 in my EVGA P55 FTW, and moved the 470 to my ASUS P5WDH Deluxe (Xeon X3210 @ 3GHz) which freed up 512MB of system memory and I can address 3.25GB of my 4GB now (975X chipset limit). The 470 is getting 3:10-3:30 per WU in BOINC at the stock 608MHz, and I am overclocking to 725MHz shortly.



Wow--that's incredible!  Fully passive providing probably 400w+ of power 

The TX750 IMO was one of Corsair's worst PSUs--it wasn't as efficient as the other TX or HX ones and the voltages weren't as tight 

Glad to see that you've thrown the GTX470 on WCG--those are about the times that I'm getting


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2012)

My 7970 is loving the GPU work units. 

 

Thinking about buying Lauren and new card too... Hmmmm....


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> My 7970 is loving the GPU work units.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying Lauren and new card too... Hmmmm....



Just keep in mind there's about 100days left of this batch.. and no confirmation of more afterwards. If you're weighing it up for games too then that's a different story..


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

For those of you with 7770's, how many WU's are you running per card and how long do they take to run?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> For those of you with 7770's, how many WU's are you running per card and how long do they take to run?



3; 4 minutes


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> For those of you with 7770's, how many WU's are you running per card and how long do they take to run?



With 1GHz core, 3WU take just over 4min and 4WU take almost 6 min. Roughly 31K or so. That's with 2.2GHz CPU speed, I suspect people with faster CPU might shave off on those times.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> For those of you with 7770's, how many WU's are you running per card and how long do they take to run?



Hey T, would you consider running more WUs on your 7970s?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> With 1GHz core, 3WU take just over 4min and 4WU take almost 6 min. Roughly 31K or so. That's with 2.2GHz CPU speed, I suspect people with faster CPU might shave off on those times.



At 3.83GHz I'm getting 3:50-4:00 or so running 3 at once.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Just keep in mind there's about 100days left of this batch.. and no confirmation of more afterwards. If you're weighing it up for games too then that's a different story..



At the rate we're going I wouldn't be surprised if our Team cut a few extra days off that 100 days that are left


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> At 3.83GHz I'm getting 3:50-4:00 or so running 3 at once.



4:09 - 4:16 was my average, so yeah.. CPU speed makes a difference. Not complaining though, got plenty of cores for plenty more GPU WU's. Going with 4 for now, see if it can reach the 100K again.



Norton said:


> At the rate we're going I wouldn't be surprised if our Team cut a few extra days off that 100 days that are left



That's probably very true. Ran out of thanks buttons again today


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 3; 4 minutes





KieX said:


> With 1GHz core, 3WU take just over 4min and 4WU take almost 6 min. Roughly 31K or so. That's with 2.2GHz CPU speed, I suspect people with faster CPU might shave off on those times.



OK, so here's a little surprise: I picked one up   I dropped it in the 3570K rig and set it to 4 WU's, and they are cranking out (at least for now) at about 5 minutes, which means 1.25 minutes each.  I was hoping to drop the GTX 280 in the P4 rig I was going to build, but the P4 mobo seems like it's dead. 



manofthem said:


> Hey T, would you consider running more WUs on your 7970s?



Possibly.  I feel like there is a little more room left on them.  However, today I already pulled over 250K before that card was swapped out in the 3570K rig.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Ran out of thanks buttons again today



I had never ran out of thanks until I joined this team.  I think that tells you something about this team! 


t_ski said:


> Possibly.  I feel like there is a little more room left on them.  However, today I already pulled over 250K before that card was swapped out in the 3570K rig.


Well, going from 4 to 6 WU's, my gpu and cpu usage is up, so I think I'm at my limit lol.  You're going to rocket into space with your systems!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2012)

Guess whos back!!

I must be the lucky one with windows 8. I got both 6950's running 4 WU a piece at full load. They just started so hopefully they drop down to around 3 minutes


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Guess whos back!!
> 
> I must be the lucky one with windows 8. I got both 6950's running 4 WU a piece at full load. They just started so hopefully they drop down to around 3 minutes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/Capture002.jpg



I'd say you are the lucky one, because I tried forever and got nothing but driver crashes!  After putting in my app_info and starting BOINC, I would crash as soon as the first bit of work started.  And I tried 2 or 3 different drivers too.

So what's your secret, as I would love to get back on 8?!


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> OK, so here's a little surprise: I picked one up   I dropped it in the 3570K rig and set it to 4 WU's, and they are cranking out (at least for now) at about 5 minutes, which means 1.25 minutes each.  I was hoping to drop the GTX 280 in the P4 rig I was going to build, but the P4 mobo seems like it's dead.



Nice, shaving almost a minute off my times, that thing should be rocking 



manofthem said:


> I had never ran out of thanks until I joined this team.  I think that tells you something about this team!



Yeah, this team made me the serial thanker I am today 



brandonwh64 said:


> Guess whos back!!
> 
> I must be the lucky one with windows 8. I got both 6950's running 4 WU a piece at full load. They just started so hopefully they drop down to around 3 minutes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/Capture002.jpg



Sweet job. What versions of BOINC/Catalyst are you using to have that work?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Guess whos back!!
> 
> I must be the lucky one with windows 8. I got both 6950's running 4 WU a piece at full load. They just started so hopefully they drop down to around 3 minutes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/Capture002.jpg



I might be because of the 6000 series cards.  I think the people that were having trouble had 7000 series cards, but I could be wrong.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nice, shaving almost a minute off my times, that thing should be rocking
> 
> 
> 
> ...





t_ski said:


> I might be because of the 6000 series cards.  I think the people that were having trouble had 7000 series cards, but I could be wrong.



They have dropped down to around 3 minutes!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I might be because of the 6000 series cards.  I think the people that were having trouble had 7000 series cards, but I could be wrong.



Not wrong with me, crashed with 7970s on 12.11beta and 12.10


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

We have lift-off! 





Should this work, it'll be ~35k PPD from this rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> If you do go for it, the performance boost can be pretty sizable.  But there is also definitely the risk of messing something up
> 
> 
> Wow--that's incredible!  Fully passive providing probably 400w+ of power
> ...



Yeah I've gone through hell with this rig, as it is I can't overclock it.  Rather now mess with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

I had a couple hours of downtime on the i7-860, but it's back up and crunching now


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I had a couple hours of downtime on the i7-860, but it's back up and crunching now



That's good to hear.   And how is that 7770 treating you, pretty good I presume?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's good to hear.   And how is that 7770 treating you, pretty good I presume?



Yup!  I've already pulled 15k from that rig today, and we still have one Free-DC update to go.  And last night it wasn't crunching consistently for a few hours while I was messing with BOINC.  I figure I should get 23-24k PPD from it--perhaps I'll have to get a 2nd and bump that up to ~42-43k


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup!  I've already pulled 15k from that rig today, and we still have one Free-DC update to go.  And last night it wasn't crunching consistently for a few hours while I was messing with BOINC.  I figure I should get 23-24k PPD from it--perhaps I'll have to get a 2nd and bump that up to ~42-43k



Sweet!  Sounds like some good pie for you pretty soon!


----------



## Daimus (Nov 8, 2012)

One of my rigs just got some strange Betas





What could it be? Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like something specific to the 7.05 client I'm assuming you're running.


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2012)

Daimus said:


> One of my rigs just got some strange Betas
> http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/1211/36/d08cdea53214.jpg
> 
> What could it be? Has anyone heard anything?





t_ski said:


> Looks like something specific to the 7.05 client I'm assuming you're running.



All WCG BETAs are announced : https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34217

EDIT: Doesn't seem to work with my app_info:

08/11/2012 22:24:02 | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app beta3 platform windows_intelx86 ver 705 class ati_hcc1; discarding BETA_X0900072831357200607201015_0

Going to see if I can find the code.. BETA's are probably the most scarce and elusive of all WU.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Looks like something specific to the 7.05 client I'm assuming you're running.



I'm running 6.10.58



KieX said:


> All WCG BETAs are announced : https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.or...d_thread,34217



I would have to look at the WCG forum first. Thanks KieX

EDIT:
These Betas seem to be two different species - for CPU only and for GPU.


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I would have to look at the WCG forum first. Thanks KieX



BETA's are quite rare, so I setup the announcement page to email me each time there's a new thread on there (read only, only WCG techs can post there).

Sucks though, this is going to be one batch of BETA I can't participate in.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 8, 2012)

Fellows crunchers, these BETAs give 126 points for each task!!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting - the page doesn't load. I have my account signed up for betas though.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody interested before I put them up on my FS thread?



Spoiler



Intel DX5400S Skulltrail Motherboard
2X Intel Xeon L5410 Quad Core CPU
2X 4GB Crucial DDR2-800 ECC FBDIMM RAM 








Asrock 890GX-Pro3 AM3 Motherboard
AMD Thuban 1055T Hex Core CPU


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2012)

I've stopped getting GPU WU for HCC, anyone else same thing? Did TPU go through them that quickly already!



bogmali said:


> Anybody interested before I put them up on my FS thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks sexy even now. GLWS


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2012)

KieX said:


> I've stopped getting GPU WU for HCC, anyone else same thing?



I'm still getting them.



bogmali said:


> Anybody interested before I put them up on my FS thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interested? yes.  Able to afford? no


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Interested? yes.  Able to afford? no



I am with you on that.

Bog are you willing to take payments from me? If so PM me and we will talk prices and payment plan 

AMD setup BTW


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

Daimus said:


> One of my rigs just got some strange Betas
> http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/1211/36/d08cdea53214.jpg
> 
> What could it be? Has anyone heard anything?


What does that message in Russian say?


Daimus said:


> Fellows crunchers, these BETAs give 126 points for each task!!
> 
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i527/1211/79/723fd85be3b3.jpg


Wow!  And are these GPU or CPU WUs?


bogmali said:


> Anybody interested before I put them up on my FS thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably way out of my price range--but how much for the Skulltrail setup?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What does that message in Russian say?



The image does not even get loaded for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

KieX said:


> I've stopped getting GPU WU for HCC, anyone else same thing? Did TPU go through them that quickly already!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks sexy even now. GLWS



I'm still getting them as well Dan.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a chance to slap on the new cooler so I could overclock my Phenom 920. However this heatsink was so big it didn't fit in my Thermaltake V3 case, so I pulled out this Ol' bench table that I bought from bog years ago (never used it till now . I performed a small oc of 3.10ghz w/stock voltage and got her up and crunching @95% 24/7.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's probably way out of my price range--but how much for the Skulltrail setup?



Yea, I am very curious on that my self.  Of course I am sure it is waaaaaaay out of my price range as well.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I had a chance to slap on the new cooler so I could overclock my Phenom 920. However this heatsink was so big it didn't fit in my Thermaltake V3 case, so I pulled out this Ol' bench table that I bought from bog years ago (never used it till now . I performed a small oc of 3.10ghz w/stock voltage and got her up and crunching @95% 24/7.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/bencg_table.jpg



Looks nice.

How tall is the cooler? Wonder if a NZXT Source 210 would do the trick. I've built 7 servers in those cases lately. (Well, 210s and 220s.)

Well worth the money imo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I had a chance to slap on the new cooler so I could overclock my Phenom 920. However this heatsink was so big it didn't fit in my Thermaltake V3 case, so I pulled out this Ol' bench table that I bought from bog years ago (never used it till now . I performed a small oc of 3.10ghz w/stock voltage and got her up and crunching @95% 24/7.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/bencg_table.jpg



Great looking bench style setup man!


Radical_Edward said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> How tall is the cooler? Wonder if a NZXT Source 210 would do the trick. I've built 7 servers in those cases lately. (Well, 210s and 220s.)
> 
> Well worth the money imo.



Love them!  Great cases and super affordable prices.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I had a chance to slap on the new cooler so I could overclock my Phenom 920. However this heatsink was so big it didn't fit in my Thermaltake V3 case, so I pulled out this Ol' bench table that I bought from bog years ago (never used it till now . I performed a small oc of 3.10ghz w/stock voltage and got her up and crunching @95% 24/7.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/bencg_table.jpg


That's a great setup! 

I see those slots just begging to be filled with nice ATI GPUs 

Why do you have it running @ 95% vs 100%?


Radical_Edward said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> How tall is the cooler? Wonder if a NZXT Source 210 would do the trick. I've built 7 servers in those cases lately. (Well, 210s and 220s.)
> 
> Well worth the money imo.



I can fit a Xigmatek Gaia in the Source 210, but it's close.  IDK if that would fit, TBH.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

Welp, I caved into Newegg's sales and bought a bunch of stuff today, including an XFX HD7770 GHz edition, an expensive mechanical keyboard and other little things on sale. Can't believe AMD gives you $100 worth of games with a $120 card.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Welp, I caved into Newegg's sales and bought a bunch of stuff today, including an XFX HD7770 GHz edition, an expensive mechanical keyboard and other little things on sale. Can't believe AMD gives you $100 worth of games with a $120 card.



Is this the one?  At $100 it's really hard to pass up--maybe I'll have to end up ordering one 

I may be picking up a C2D tomorrow--if so, it would likely be an E8400 @ ~3.5GHz


----------



## Bow (Nov 10, 2012)

nice card


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, that's it. It was cheap and it goes along with my XFX DD HD7950 so I figured why not. I might try flashing it with the 1095/1250 boost BIOS but I don't want to be one of the typical "OMGIBRICKEDMYCARDHELPMENAO" people.

I also got one of these: GIGABYTE GK-OSMIUM Black USB Wired Gaming Aivia Os... It has Cherry MX Reds and is going to be my first mechanical keyboard. My G15 v2 is 2 years old and all grimy and I figured it is time to replace it and go for something that looked good and responds nicely. Saw a cheaper Corsair aluminum one but people said not all the keys were mechanical, the palm rest was flimsy, and I didn't like how the keys are not "sunken" into the keyboard (though it probably makes cleaning super easy, but I didn't want ridiculously tall keys). People said this one is solid so I'll check it out.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, my T9600 lost internet access some time recently, and ran out of work.  I just dumped a couple days of WUs and it's going again now


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Is this the one?  At $100 it's really hard to pass up--maybe I'll have to end up ordering one
> 
> I may be picking up a C2D tomorrow--if so, it would likely be an E8400 @ ~3.5GHz



A 100 bucks is 80ish in euros so that is cheap.

And if the current ownert of the E8400 managed a stable OC to 3.5 GHz it does not mean you can reach that as well (as you probably know), although you are likely to reach it if you have sufficient OCing experience. The stock clock frequency is 3.0 GHz, FYI.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> A 100 bucks is 80ish in euros so that is cheap.
> 
> And if the current ownert of the E8400 managed a stable OC to 3.5 GHz it does not mean you can reach that as well (as you probably know), although you are likely to reach it if you have sufficient OCing experience. The stock clock frequency is 3.0 GHz, FYI.



Oh, I know.  This system actually belongs to my parents--and it currently has an E6300 in it (it was their old system before I build them a PhII X4).  But I have an E8400 that I'm going to throw in, and I see no reason I couldn't get 3.5GHz (I got 3.7GHz stable easy on the last E8300 I had).  We'll see 
And I have a big Zalman cooler for it, which I think should keep it nice and cool


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, they are easy to cool. Albeit I thought you or whoever mis-specced the CPU clocks wise.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Yeah, they are easy to cool. Albeit I thought you or whoever mis-specced the CPU clocks wise.



Nah, that's why I said ~3.5GHz.  When I sell computers here, I let them crunch until then, on the theory that I already have the HW and electricity is free.  Then I sell them and get the funds to buy nicer HW


----------



## hat (Nov 10, 2012)

My main system is all kinds of fucked up. I keep getting x1a, x50, and even x7e BSODs. It's a roll of dice trying to get into Windows, and when I do it usually acts really fucked up. Explorer crashes a lot, this time here desktop window manager stopped working. sfc /scannow tells me it found corrupt files, but was unable to fix them. Looks like a reformat is in my near future...

Not sure what's wrong with my memory, it's running at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v as advertised. I previously had an ocz kit that wouldn't run at its advertised settings either.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

hat said:


> My main system is all kinds of fucked up. I keep getting x1a, x50, and even x7e BSODs. It's a roll of dice trying to get into Windows, and when I do it usually acts really fucked up. Explorer crashes a lot, this time here desktop window manager stopped working. sfc /scannow tells me it found corrupt files, but was unable to fix them. Looks like a reformat is in my near future...
> 
> Not sure what's wrong with my memory, it's running at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v as advertised. I previously had an ocz kit that wouldn't run at its advertised settings either.



I would recommending using an Ubuntu LiveCD to check your SMART logs first. Reformatting won't do you any good if your drive is failing.


----------



## hat (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm starting to suspect the motherboard actually. Always getting memory related BSODs, and sometimes only showing 4gb of 6gb at post. Can't even install windows without an error with all 3 sticks in. I tried it with 2, the first time it installed it didn't reboot, I had to turn it off and turn it back on and when I did it only showed 2gb ram out of the 4, so I switched the other memory stick out with the 3rd one and installed windows again, this time it actually rebooted and showed all 4gb at post.

I would normally suspect a bad stick of memory for this, but I had a triple channel ocz kit before this one that behaved the same way. Either the board is bad or I have terrible luck with memory.

I think I'll buy this to see how it behaves:

Kingston 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 133...

Cheapest 3x2gb on newegg. I'm not rich, but $28 isn't a huge deal.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn Hat, that is the shits man. I think I would save the $28 and find another motherboard. Running the 6gb I am assuming it is a x58 system your talking about? If its the 920 system in  your specs, you should be able to find a good x58 motherboard for a bunch less than $100. Maybe $50 or $60?


Here is one for ya........... 

Supermicro X8DTU-6TF+ Server Motherboard - Intel 5...

Just kidding on the link, but do ya believe that price??????? Of course that is for 18 of them LOLOL


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder if it's the memory controller. Maybe 1.25v qpi/dram isn't enough for 3 1600 sticks?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, I ended up picking up the C2D.  It's actually an E7400 instead of an E8400, but due to the higher multiplier it should OC even better (particularly since it's on an older P35 board) 

I'll get it crunching for the Team tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I ended up picking up the C2D.  It's actually an E7400 instead of an E8400, but due to the higher multiplier it should OC even better (particularly since it's on an older P35 board)
> 
> I'll get it crunching for the Team tomorrow



Wihoo, sounds great.    We need some more firepower since our numbers came down a tad from yesterday


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo, sounds great.    We need some more firepower since our numbers came down a tad from yesterday



Well, this won't be enough--I say it should be good for maybe 10k/day WCG.  But still not bad--and if I get as much from it as I expect, I could then basically afford another i7 or a HD7950


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, this won't be enough--I say it should be good for maybe 10k/day WCG.  But still not bad--and if I get as much from it as I expect, I could then basically afford another i7 or a HD7950



SHWEEEET!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> SHWEEEET!



Yup!  I sold three dual cores recently, and while I spent some of the money on a new board for my i7-860 system, I still have a bunch left.  And I'll probably be able to get ~$150-175 for this system, and I'm hoping to pick up a pair of other dual cores this coming weekend @ ~$25 each


----------



## t_ski (Nov 11, 2012)

I may have an E6300 available fro sale real soon, as well as a PD 820 and another chip.  I'd be willing to cut deals for anyone here.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup!  I sold three dual cores recently, and while I spent some of the money on a new board for my i7-860 system, I still have a bunch left.  And I'll probably be able to get ~$150-175 for this system, and I'm hoping to pick up a pair of other dual cores this coming weekend @ ~$25 each



Wow, that's some crazy hardware, and good job on the moneys!!!  It's good to have guys on the team that have all that goodness, so you are a  


t_ski said:


> I may have an E6300 available fro sale real soon, as well as a PD 820 and another chip.  I'd be willing to cut deals for anyone here.



I'm going to keep you in mind T, because I've been wanting to put together another system for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that's some crazy hardware, and good job on the moneys!!!  It's good to have guys on the team that have all that goodness, so you are a



Thanks! 

I sold my last C2D at a 1100% profit--it's a great business, although the limiting factors are space in my dorm room and availability of HW


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I sold my last C2D at a 1100% profit--it's a great business, although the limiting factors are space in my dorm room and availability of HW



1100% Holy.

Did you buy used?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I sold my last C2D at a 1100% profit--it's a great business, although the limiting factors are space in my dorm room and availability of HW



What der herros? How did you manage to pull off 1100% profit? We must learn your ways


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I sold my last C2D at a 1100% profit--it's a great business, although the limiting factors are space in my dorm room and availability of HW





n3rdf1ght3r said:


> What der herros? How did you manage to pull off 1100% profit? We must learn your ways



No shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

FYI- This site seems closer to FreeDC in terms of WCG daily credit accuracy than BOINCstats:

http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?team=22175&sort=RC&show=0&project=wcg

May be a good backup site to FreeDC for now


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> 1100% Holy.
> 
> Did you buy used?





n3rdf1ght3r said:


> What der herros? How did you manage to pull off 1100% profit? We must learn your ways


Indeed I did.  I picked up a Core 2 Duo system for $10 because the case was badly damaged, repaired the case, and sold it for $120.  I also got an AMD X2 for about the same price, put it in the case from my i7-860, and sold it for a similar price.  And usually each system I assemble gets to crunch for a week or two until it's sold 

The problem is, I can only get about two systems a month at this price--but that's not terrible, as it's still about $200 in profits a month that I can spend on WCG stuff 


Norton said:


> FYI- This site seems closer to FreeDC in terms of WCG daily credit accuracy than BOINCstats:
> 
> http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?team=22175&sort=RC&show=0&project=wcg
> 
> May be a good backup site to FreeDC for now



That's great!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's my "new" Core 2 Duo:





A C2D E7400 running on an Asus P5K-E under a Zalman CNPS9500.  I'm currently testing a 3.4GHz OC, which I think is probably as high as I want to take it.  It's run LinX for an hour stable, so I think it's good.  Maybe I'll shoot for 3.6GHz tonight.  I'm going to throw WCG on it tonight


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2012)

I wish I had a premium 775 board that wasn't an ancient 975X.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- This site seems closer to FreeDC in terms of WCG daily credit accuracy than BOINCstats:
> 
> http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?team=22175&sort=RC&show=0&project=wcg
> 
> May be a good backup site to FreeDC for now



No, it still shows me in 24th. 

J/K Norton. Yep, that is a great stats site for sure. To bad it didn't have the pie chart like Free-DC does though. 

We need a good coder to come up with an easy pie chart editing program. Maybe through M$ Office? Where one could enter the stats and it would automatically produce the pie chart.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> No, it still shows me in 24th.
> 
> J/K Norton. Yep, that is a great stats site for sure. To bad it didn't have the pie chart like Free-DC does though.
> 
> We need a good coder to come up with an easy pie chart editing program. Maybe through M$ Office? Where one could enter the stats and it would automatically produce the pie chart.



I'm working on one with Office- halfway there  Done on the names and %'s ... still messing with the pie and slice colors


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I wish I had a premium 775 board that wasn't an ancient 975X.



It's a special board to me--the backbone of the first computer I ever built myself.  Then it ran an E6400, but it was still a solid setup 

It'll be hard to sell it cry, but I really just don't need it any more.

While it isn't supposed to do the sort of FSB that a P45 board does, it still works quite well


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I bought a used ASUS P5WDH Deluxe a few months ago, and it has been solid although it doesn't go over ~385 FSB. One of the caps between the PCI slots blew up sometime in the last month or two as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm working on one with Office- halfway there  Done on the names and %'s ... still messing with the pie and slice colors



 Sweet man. I need to learn more about MS Office as it has some powerful capabilities for sure.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 11, 2012)

Seems like nothing but trouble lately.  FreeDC went down, the WU version change, I lost internet for several hours, and now I find my PC had blue-screened.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Seems like nothing but trouble lately.  FreeDC went down, the WU version change, I lost internet for several hours, and now I find my PC had blue-screened.



Distributed computing rewards perseverance and tests patience


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Seems like nothing but trouble lately.  FreeDC went down, the WU version change, I lost internet for several hours, and now I find my PC had blue-screened.


But look on the bright side: freeDC went down but we still have alternatives, WU version changed but KieX was quick to supply a solution, your Internet went down but there was work in the buffer hopefully , you BSOD'd which seems like your only real problem. It may have been a freak thing or its just something that a little tweak or 2 will fix. 

All's well in rough sailing and it seems we have been sailing in some turbulent waters lately 

But I think KieX is right:


KieX said:


> Distributed computing rewards perseverance and tests patience


 It sure does test patience!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2012)

Only had enough free time to piece this together and test for 100% functioning parts- will be getting it online probably by next weekend. Can't remember the last time I went so long without crunching  






Thinking I might make a bracket to physically mount the radiator, but it actually runs OK with the bottom mount fan  This would probably be a great candidate for a genuine sleeving run..


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Only had enough free time to piece this together and test for 100% functioning parts- will be getting it online probably by next weekend. Can't remember the last time I went so long without crunching
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121111/DSC01433.jpg
> 
> Thinking I might make a bracket to physically mount the radiator, but it actually runs OK with the bottom mount fan  This would probably be a great candidate for a genuine sleeving run..



In the words of performance-pcs.com, if you sleeve it, they will come!  Thus, I say go for it, it'll look great and be a beast!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Only had enough free time to piece this together and test for 100% functioning parts- will be getting it online probably by next weekend. Can't remember the last time I went so long without crunching
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121111/DSC01433.jpg
> 
> Thinking I might make a bracket to physically mount the radiator, but it actually runs OK with the bottom mount fan  This would probably be a great candidate for a genuine sleeving run..



That's a ton of hardware stuff in a small box! 
What GPU is that you're running?


I just got the new C2D crunching


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2012)

Passive XFX 512MB HD5450 from KieX (the one he was offering in the other thread). Even sent me the Low Profile bracket


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like I got my first few computation errors when my computer blue screened twice :shadedshu Computer isn't sending results cuz my internet is being dumb.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

The GPU WUs are a bit difficult--I've found they'll error if the driver crashes or there is the slightest bit of instability


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2012)

A HPF WU states there has been a computation error so it is not the GPU or graphics drivers (see the last line in N3rdF1ght3r's screenshot).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, the E7400 has been going solid all night @ 3.4GHz.  The Zalman cooler is a bit loud, but it's running at just over 50C full load


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

*WCG Gadgets for your desktop?*

Hey, so do any WorldCommunityGrid Gadgets exist for win 7? I would love to be able to monitor my threads completion stats without having to leave the Boinc manager program page open on my desktop.


----------



## KieX (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Hey, so do any WorldCommunityGrid Gadgets exist for win 7? I would love to be able to monitor my threads completion stats without having to leave the Boinc manager program page open on my desktop.



Officially supported by BOINC.. only if you use something called Yahoo! Widgets. Take a look at the Web browser toolbars and plugins section: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/addons.php

Unofficially.. Google comes up with a few but don't know if I want to click on stuff I don't know anything about.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> Officially supported by BOINC.. only if you use something called Yahoo! Widgets. Take a look at the Web browser toolbars and plugins section: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/addons.php
> 
> Unofficially.. Google comes up with a few but don't know if I want to click on stuff I don't know anything about.



This looks cool, I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks to MJmike i now have a i7 3770k crunching for the team. I don't have it oc'ed yet till i get my PSU from Ion, I don't want to stress this OCZ that i borrowed.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks to MJmike i now have a i7 3770k crunching for the team. I don't have it oc'ed yet till i get my PSU from Ion, I don't want to stress this OCZ that i borrowed.



That's a hell of a CPU--I'm glad to hear you got something new!  I'd say you should be able to get an 800MHz-1GHz OC with basically no work (at least I could on the 2700k).

Given my experience with this PSU, you should be great


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

FYI

It appears that Bok from FreeDC is back from his trip and looking at what's necessary to fix his system... might be the SSD or the motherboard according to this thread:

http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?36392-stats-are-down&p=162280#post162280


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks to MJmike i now have a i7 3770k crunching for the team. I don't have it oc'ed yet till i get my PSU from Ion, I don't want to stress this OCZ that i borrowed.



Awesome brotha


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2012)

I need help. My rig wont load, all it does is keeps going back to the post screen. 

the CPU,RAM,POWER,BOOT DEVICE LEDs all come on during post,none of them stay solid but the system won't load.

What i have done:
cleared CMOS with the jumper 
pulled PSU and battery,let it sit for ~4 hours
tried 8 different sticks of ram 1 at a time
flashed BIOS to the latest 
used onboard GPU
used 2 different video cards(both PCI-e x16)
tried a different psu(i used a 350w to load it the first time before i got the OCZ i was using,so i know it can loading it)
I don't have it in a case but i have made sure nothing metal is under it, have put the board on the box it came in and a glass shelf.
reseated CPU
reseated heatsink 
blew out the mem slots
checked for bent pins (none that i could see)
checked for burnt spots on CPU

any ideas of what else i can do? I want to get this rig back up and running again. 

when it stopped working i was in the BIOS trying to get a small overclock. didn't over volt anything either.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I need help. My rig wont load, all it does is keeps going back to the post screen.
> 
> the CPU,RAM,POWER,BOOT DEVICE LEDs all come on during post,none of them stay solid but the system won't load.
> 
> ...



i guess pretty much other than board or CPU there's nothing left to try


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> i guess pretty much other than board or CPU there's nothing left to try



If you're using that Xig heatsink, check the backplate for interference/grounding on the board and try to loosen it a bit if it's set too tight.

Do you have a stock heatsink to try on it?


----------



## Daimus (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI
> 
> It appears that Bok from FreeDC is back from his trip and looking at what's necessary to fix his system... might be the SSD or the motherboard according to this thread:
> 
> http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthr...280#post162280



From Free-DC
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


> 11/13/2012 - UPDATE. Looks like it's one of the sets of SATAIII controllers on the database server. With the additional SSD drive I received last week I should be able to get the stats going today using only the other connections, though one of them is a SATAII. I'll need to replace the mobo at some point. I'd actually like to have a full hot standby but given the specs that's unlikely short term. As aI've had a few people ask if they can donate, I'm adding the donate button here too. Bok


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well got some issues, For some reason my Cruncher at work has stopped receiving GPU WU's I have restarted and updated WCG but still no GPU WU's. Is there something I can do?


----------



## om3n- (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well got some issues, For some reason my Cruncher at work has stopped receiving GPU WU's I have restarted and updated WCG but still no GPU WU's. Is there something I can do?



Depending on when it stopped there were some changes. I had to get a new file from animal to get it running again. A version change i think. I'd offer the file but am at work atm. I hope it gets you in the right direction at least.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well got some issues, For some reason my Cruncher at work has stopped receiving GPU WU's I have restarted and updated WCG but still no GPU WU's. Is there something I can do?



Anything in the error log?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Starting BOINC client version 7.0.31 for windows_x86_64
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Libraries: libcurl/7.25.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.6
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Data directory: C:\ProgramData\BOINC
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Running under account Cruncher
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Processor: 8 GenuineIntel        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz [Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7]
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Processor: 256.00 KB cache
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss htt tm pni ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 syscall nx lm vmx tm2 popcnt aes pbe
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Home Premium x64 Edition, Service Pack 1, (06.01.7601.00)
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Memory: 3.98 GB physical, 7.97 GB virtual
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Disk: 148.95 GB total, 33.63 GB free
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Local time is UTC -5 hours
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | VirtualBox version: 4.1.18
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | ATI GPU 0: ATI Radeon HD 5700 series (Juniper) (CAL version 1.4.1607, 1024MB, 991MB available, 2720 GFLOPS peak)
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | OpenCL: ATI GPU 0: ATI Radeon HD 5700 series (Juniper) (driver version CAL 1.4.1607 (VM), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (938.1), 1024MB, 991MB available)
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM | World Community Grid | Found app_info.xml; using anonymous platform
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Config: report completed tasks immediately
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM | World Community Grid | URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 1787116; resource share 100
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM | World Community Grid | General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 10-Oct-2012 20:07:16)
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM | World Community Grid | Computer location: work
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | General prefs: using separate prefs for work
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Reading preferences override file
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Preferences:
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | max memory usage when active: 2039.71MB
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | max memory usage when idle: 3671.49MB
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | max disk usage: 33.58GB
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 25 %
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
11/13/2012 10:06:36 AM |  | Not using a proxy
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x3BPWa_9WATs_PfODCase_0049550_0254_0 using gfam version 612 in slot 7
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x3BPWa_9WATs_PfODCase_0049561_0200_0 using gfam version 612 in slot 0
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x3BPWa_PfODCase_0049569_0053_0 using gfam version 612 in slot 2
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x3BPWa_PfODCase_0049629_0195_1 using gfam version 612 in slot 4
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x3BPWa_PfODCase_0049659_0229_0 using gfam version 612 in slot 1
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x3BPWa_PfODCase_0049661_0113_0 using gfam version 612 in slot 6
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x3BPWa_PfODCase_0049647_0071_1 using gfam version 612 in slot 3
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Restarting task GFAM_x3N34b_7WATs_PfODCase_0049723_0094_2 using gfam version 612 in slot 5
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
11/13/2012 10:06:37 AM | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU and ATI
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 15 new tasks
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Didn't resend lost task faah36371_ZINC08642547_xh2_xtal_01_0 (expired)
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36383_ZINC12868315_xh2_xtal_01_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36383_ZINC22498505_xh2_xtal_00_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36363_ZINC58394199_xh2_xtal_02_1
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36364_ZINC05716701_xh2_xtal_00_1
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task HFCC_target-10_01108133_target-10_0000_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36389_ZINC06914553_xh2_xtal_01_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36390_ZINC08709797_xh2_xtal_01_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task qi834_00008_2
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36398_ZINC48325134_xh2_xtal_02_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36408_ZINC13161808_xh2_xtal_02_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task qi891_00051_11
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36396_ZINC57364143_xh2_xtal_03_1
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task qi898_00024_6
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36418_ZINC13008595_xh2_xtal_01_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | Resent lost task faah36420_ZINC05073660_xh2_xtal_02_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] App version returned from anonymous platform project; ignoring
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] App version returned from anonymous platform project; ignoring
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] App version returned from anonymous platform project; ignoring
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36383_ZINC12868315_xh2_xtal_01_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36383_ZINC22498505_xh2_xtal_00_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36363_ZINC58394199_xh2_xtal_02_1
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36364_ZINC05716701_xh2_xtal_00_1
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hfcc platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding HFCC_target-10_01108133_target-10_0000_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36389_ZINC06914553_xh2_xtal_01_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36390_ZINC08709797_xh2_xtal_01_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hpf2 platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding qi834_00008_2
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36398_ZINC48325134_xh2_xtal_02_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36408_ZINC13161808_xh2_xtal_02_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hpf2 platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding qi891_00051_11
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36396_ZINC57364143_xh2_xtal_03_1
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hpf2 platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding qi898_00024_6
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36418_ZINC13008595_xh2_xtal_01_0
11/13/2012 10:06:42 AM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding faah36420_ZINC05073660_xh2_xtal_02_0


----------



## om3n- (Nov 13, 2012)

No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class

You'll need that update in your app_info.xml i forget the actual version number it needs to be.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

om3n- said:


> No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class
> 
> You'll need that update in your app_info.xml i forget the actual version number it needs to be.



Hmm were would I find that cause I just tried the latest from kiex's thread and it still doesnt work.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 13, 2012)

Animal007uk was the on who gave me the file. I didn't realize there was an issue till he told me in messenger. If you message him, he's usually pretty good about responding i find.

edit: Worse case I'll be home in about 4 hours. If you cant find it I can hand it off then.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well got some issues, For some reason my Cruncher at work has stopped receiving GPU WU's I have restarted and updated WCG but still no GPU WU's. Is there something I can do?



I would remove the app_info file, detach BOINC, (restart PC maybe not needed but I did it to be sure that the program was closed) and add WGC to the BONIC manager and let it run until it has loaded the newest files. Then stop BONIC and copy the app_info to it's right position. Restart PC and it might work. Did for me but not the first time. The program vesion has changed for HCC (from 656 to 705 but I don't think take is your problem)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

om3n- said:


> No app version found for app faah platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class
> 
> You'll need that update in your app_info.xml i forget the actual version number it needs to be.





mstenholm said:


> I would remove the app_info file, detach BOINC, (restart PC maybe not needed but I did it to be sure that the program was closed) and add WGC to the BONIC manager and let it run until it has loaded the newest files. Then stop BONIC and copy the app_info to it's right position. Restart PC and it might work. Did for me but not the first time. The program vesion has changed for HCC (from 656 to 705 but I don't think take is your problem)



Doesn't look like he's using an app_info.xml file, but mstenholm's suggestion seems on par with what worked for those using the app_info.xml file and getting a similar error.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Doesn't look like he's using an app_info.xml file, but mstenholm's suggestion seems on par with what worked for those using the app_info.xml file and getting a similar error.



From his log:
 Found app_info.xml; using anonymous platform


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

You're right - I missed it.    Getting blind in my old age


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

Bok over at FreeDC got his system back running- looks like he may have his stats back up in a few hours 

Link:
http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?36392-stats-are-down

He picked up $250 in donations so far so it looks like he will have the funds to get some backup hardware in addition to repairing what he's using now.

*Note- expect very strange stats until he runs a few days (I may continue to use the other site info for a few extra days on our stones and pie posts in order to to give FreeDC's stats a chance to balance out...)


----------



## om3n- (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 Ive attached the file. You can drop it in. Then restart the client and then from the advanced menu choose read from local prefs file. Thats what i ended up doing.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Bok over at FreeDC got his system back running- looks like he may have his stats back up in a few hours
> 
> Link:
> http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?36392-stats-are-down
> ...



Glad he's back up and running, but at the same time I'm liking the new pie 
Either way


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Glad he's back up and running, but at the same time I'm liking the new pie
> Either way



I'm thinking all we need is the data- we can make our own Pie!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> If you're using that Xig heatsink, check the backplate for interference/grounding on the board and try to loosen it a bit if it's set too tight.
> 
> Do you have a stock heatsink to try on it?


I am using push pins so that isn't an issue.  No I don't have a stock heatsink


----------



## KieX (Nov 13, 2012)

Quick heads-up: HCC now has double-length GPU WU.

My times went from 6min avg to 10min avg whilst the avg WU points doubled. Hopefully we can all see a boost.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> Quick heads-up: HCC now has double-length GPU WU.
> 
> My times went from 6min avg to 10min avg whilst the avg WU points doubled. Hopefully we can all see a boost.



Interesting development- Thanks for the info!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> Quick heads-up: HCC now has double-length GPU WU.
> 
> My times went from 6min avg to 10min avg whilst the avg WU points doubled. Hopefully we can all see a boost.



Thanks for bringing this to my (our) attention.  I would have seen it was taking longer and started to worry about something being very wrong.  

I just monitored my last 10-14 WUs, and the time now was averaging around 5:20 or so.  That's cool with me though


----------



## KieX (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for bringing this to my (our) attention.  I would have seen it was taking longer and started to worry about something being very wrong.
> 
> I just monitored my last 10-14 WUs, and the time now was averaging around 5:20 or so.  That's cool with me though



I'm curious.. what core speed are you running and how many WU per GPU?


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> I'm curious.. what core speed are you running and how many WU per GPU?



I'm only running single wu's on my rigs but I'm getting the same runtimes and points- which wu version is doing this?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> I'm curious.. what core speed are you running and how many WU per GPU?



each card is at 1000/1375 and running 6 WU's w/ 2600k @4.5.


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm only running single wu's on my rigs but I'm getting the same runtimes and points- which wu version is doing this?



Might be that you're finishing off the single image WU from your work cache. Don't know how to identify them.. they look the same, same version number.. but they stop around 50% to do some CPU work then resume.

http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/Capture080.jpg



manofthem said:


> each card is at 1000/1375 and running 6 WU's w/ 2600k @4.5.



Cool.  Running 2x 7950 now at 900/1250 with 10WU, Xeons@ 2.2Ghz. Will be bit closer to you now so just wanted to get an idea of what to expect from mine.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Might be that you're finishing off the single image WU from your work cache. Don't know how to identify them.. they look the same, same version number.. but they stop around 50% to do some CPU work then resume.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/Capture080.jpg



I thought your post was in response to me.....

That's an awesome setup.  Maybe I'll even go for some more per card!


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I thought your post was in response to me.....
> 
> That's an awesome setup.  Maybe I'll even go for some more per card!



Definitely. Tested 8, 10 and 12 on this yesterday.. all ran fine. Left it at 10 since that's the one that seems to work best for this setup. Your 7970's should be able to handle at least the same. Just remember to change the CPU setting accordingly.

EDIT: Running all of this off a 5400rpm laptop drive (windows isn't my main OS).. wonder if that's holding me back. Might try cloning it onto an SSD.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Definitely. Tested 8, 10 and 12 on this yesterday.. all ran fine. Left it at 10 since that's the one that seems to work best for this setup. Your 7970's should be able to handle at least the same. Just remember to change the CPU setting accordingly.
> 
> EDIT: Running all of this off a 5400rpm laptop drive (windows isn't my main OS).. wonder if that's holding me back. Might try cloning it onto an SSD.



I'm going to try for some more tonight, and I'll report back 

edit: I just set it to 10/card, but it's using 0.4CPUs each.  I'm not sure how that's going to handle it, we'll see.  You're in a much better situation with your beast cpus!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Definitely. Tested 8, 10 and 12 on this yesterday.. all ran fine. Left it at 10 since that's the one that seems to work best for this setup. Your 7970's should be able to handle at least the same. Just remember to change the CPU setting accordingly.
> 
> EDIT: Running all of this off a 5400rpm laptop drive (windows isn't my main OS).. wonder if that's holding me back. Might try cloning it onto an SSD.



Wow--10 WUs/GPU.  Unreal _



Thanks to KieX, I'll have two new HD7770s joining my farm within two weeks


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--10 WUs/GPU.  Unreal _
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to KieX, I'll have two new HD7770s joining my farm within two weeks



Absolutely, he's got me going for more too 
Can't wait to see your 7770s in action


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

FreeDC is back!!! 

Check out our points for today!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Free-DC is showing me with half a million points for the day


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Free-DC is showing me with half a million points for the day



lol'd 

Nice.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

So I've increased the work on my cards, with your enthusiasm and support (directed at KieX lol), and I think it's working well.  Having let it run for a bit now, I can see that the times have settled a little bit.  






I'll keep an eye on it til morning and ensure all is well.  Thanks KieX!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow--you're running 10 WUs/card and they're _still_ completing in just over eight minutes each!


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So I've increased the work on my cards, with your enthusiasm and support (directed at KieX lol), and I think it's working well.  Having let it run for a bit now, I can see that the times have settled a little bit.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/wcg1741.png
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it til morning and ensure all is well.  Thanks KieX!



Awesome! I recon you may be giving t_ski a little bit of a run for his money tomorrow  Just managed to OC my card to similar settings as yours, but my WU complete in anything from 6-10min, --still slower than yours.

Side note.. anyone know of a way to clone a hard drive onto a smaller SSD? Was using DriveImage XML and lost a lot of time on it already and didn't work


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Awesome! I recon you may be giving t_ski a little bit of a run for his money tomorrow



Bring it!!! lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Awesome! I recon you may be giving t_ski a little bit of a run for his money tomorrow  Just managed to OC my card to similar settings as yours, but my WU complete in anything from 6-10min, --still slower than yours.
> 
> Side note.. anyone know of a way to clone a hard drive onto a smaller SSD? Was using DriveImage XML and lost a lot of time on it already and didn't work



Acronis TrueImage might work...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--you're running 10 WUs/card and they're _still_ completing in just over ten minutes each!



I didn't even think of pushing it that far til I talked to the man quoted below...



KieX said:


> Awesome! I recon you may be giving t_ski a little bit of a run for his money tomorrow  Just managed to OC my card to similar settings as yours, but my WU complete in anything from 6-10min, --still slower than yours.
> 
> Side note.. anyone know of a way to clone a hard drive onto a smaller SSD? Was using DriveImage XML and lost a lot of time on it already and didn't work



What have you settled for as to an OC?  I finally settled at 1000 core, which had to come down from what it was.  I think it went 1075 (crash), 1050 (stable for a while then crash), 1025 (stable again for a good while and then crash), and now 1000 (seems perfectly stable as i've never had a driver crash even with all the WUs).  I think t_ski is untouchable for me, just too much power cranking out of that rig (which is great!) 

As to the cloning, i've never done it hehe 



t_ski said:


> Bring it!!! lol



I'm trying (been trying) but I don't think it'll work  
 <-- that's t_ski 
 <-- that's me


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Acronis TrueImage might work...



EaseUStodo backup may do it too:

http://www.todo-backup.com/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2012)

So my i7 rig seems dead as can be, So i will be buying a low/mid range motherboard (that i can test the i7 on) along with a pentium or celly to test the Asus board with.

Not sure what else to do to figure out the problem and if i happen to get them both to work then atleast its another 2 threads and more slot(s) for video cards for crunching/ folding on 


Also does anyone have a 1155 board and CPU combo for around $120 shipped or less? If so PM me within the next 12 hours please.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> So my i7 rig seems dead as can be, So i will be buying a low/mid range motherboard (that i can test the i7 on) along with a pentium or celly to test the Asus board with.
> 
> Not sure what else to do to figure out the problem and if i happen to get them both to work then atleast its another 2 threads and more slot(s) for video cards for crunching/ folding on
> 
> ...


IIRC theonedub has an ASRock H61 board and a Celeron Dual Core--he may have sold it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> IIRC theonedub has an ASRock H61 board and a Celeron Dual Core--he may have sold it, but I'm not sure.



I was looking at that a few days ago, only problem with that is the motherbooard doesn't like to post sometimes from being off. I don't want a faulty motherboard to do testing on to find what is faulty. 

almost worth it just for the CPU though.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> So my i7 rig seems dead as can be, So i will be buying a low/mid range motherboard (that i can test the i7 on) along with a pentium or celly to test the Asus board with.
> 
> Not sure what else to do to figure out the problem and if i happen to get them both to work then atleast its another 2 threads and more slot(s) for video cards for crunching/ folding on
> 
> ...



NewEgg had an ECS mobo for $45 shipped minus a $15 rebate.  I don't know if it's still available.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> NewEgg had an ECS mobo for $45 shipped minus a $15 rebate.  I don't know if it's still available.



It is--$30 shipped for a H61 board is a pretty good deal, even though it's ECS


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2012)

om3n- said:


> brandonwh64 Ive attached the file. You can drop it in. Then restart the client and then from the advanced menu choose read from local prefs file. Thats what i ended up doing.



Thanks man for the file but it only works the GPU. I need GPU and CPU (2 WU gpu and 8 WU CPU) if possbile


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my new HD 7770 and keyboard in today, so I'm going to install the 7770 in my desktop when I get home tonight. Loving this Gigabyte keyboard already, it's a monster!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Got my new HD 7770 and keyboard in today, so I'm going to install the 7770 in my desktop when I get home tonight. Loving this Gigabyte keyboard already, it's a monster!



+35k PPD running 3 WU's during normal use. Nice addition there 

Edit: Are you going to put in the same rig as your 79xx? I assume that they both have to run the same app_info file unless you make two different BOINC clients with different settings. I saw a posting here about that a week ago about that possibility.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Everything is still going well running 3 WUs on the HD7770 and 5 on the CPU:






I can't wait until I get my two more cards in--although then I'll have to figure out how to give each GPU WU 8/9 of a CPU thread each


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2012)

Change your CPU count to .88


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Change your CPU count to .88



Yeah, that's what I'll do.  But I don't need to do that until I have 9 WUs worth of cards 

I'm still very happy with how this is going--preliminary results indicate that I could even be getting nearly 2x the PPD I was


----------



## om3n- (Nov 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks man for the file but it only works the GPU. I need GPU and CPU (2 WU gpu and 8 WU CPU) if possbile



<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>

<count>.125</count>

Those are what you need


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 15, 2012)

Just saw my first double unit GPU WU... :S


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

Ooh.. I have had at least 20 of those. From 4 minutes to 8 on my 6670


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2012)

Had to shut down the rig to install 2 OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD's to replace the Raptor HHD. Still not running Boinc. Re-installing games on the SSDs...
Will be up soon though!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Ooh.. I have had at least 20 of those. From 4 minutes to 8 on my 6670



My 560 just got bumped to 10 mins from 5.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

I can report nothing but success with the 3 WU trick--my HD7770 system had already done nearly 19k points by the AM update today, and my RAC has jumped by 1,000 points 

Thank you KieX!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I can report nothing but success with the 3 WU trick--my HD7770 system had already done nearly 19k points by the AM update today, and my RAC has jumped by 1,000 points
> 
> Thank you KieX!



Please give us the 3 WU trick


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Please give us the 3 WU trick



I used the app_info provided by KieX here and the instructions in the OP


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2012)

what does this?


----------



## KieX (Nov 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> what does this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/Capture019.jpg



That means your app_info file is setup for HCC CPU work, but your Program Data folder doesn't have the needed files to run it. The problem is that to download them you need to take a few steps:

1) Finish or abort all your current WU's
2) Delete app_info
3) Restart BOINC and immediately set to "No new tasks"
4) Close BOINC, making sure there's no WU in the tasks list
5) Put app_info file again, restart BOINC


----------



## om3n- (Nov 15, 2012)

Finally bought some upgrades to cannibalize my current setup with. Aiming for that pie! lol Shipped today.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7381299&sku=B69-0637


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2012)

Did some testing today on multi GPU.

The rig is a i7 920 running 3.8 GHz. There were no background jobs during testing. There were no CPU WU during testing.

On a 7770 running 1110 MHz 
3 GPU setup. Each took an average of 6:55 => 2:18 between each completed GPU WU
4 GPU setup. Each took an average of 8:31 => 2:07 between each completed GPU WU

On a 7950 running 900 MHz 
4 GPU setup. Each took an average of 4:34 => 1:08 between each completed GPU WU
6 GPU setup. Each took an average of 6:25 => 1:04 between each completed GPU WU

So a slight advantage going up in GPU units but at the expense of higher temperature.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Finally bought some upgrades to cannibalize my current setup with. Aiming for that pie! lol Shipped today.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7381299&sku=B69-0637



Nice, now you just need two 7770s and you should be good for an extra 70k PPD.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 15, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Nice, now you just need two 7770s and you should be good for an extra 70k PPD.



Just need 1 7770 other system i`ll be pulling ram etc from has one. Have the evga ghz edition, would be nice to find some clocking info on it though rather then having to trial and error it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

Guys, check this article on CFSW (one of the WCG projects I crunched for). 
http://www.isgtw.org/feature/computing-sustainable-water-project-comes-end


----------



## om3n- (Nov 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Guys, check this article on CFSW (one of the WCG projects I crunched for).
> http://www.isgtw.org/feature/computing-sustainable-water-project-comes-end



That`s pretty awesome. good find.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

The "notices" tab of the BOINC client linked me to it, lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Finally bought some upgrades to cannibalize my current setup with. Aiming for that pie! lol Shipped today.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7381299&sku=B69-0637


That's a great upgrade!  While I prefer to buy parts individually, it's a very solid deal that is being offered! 


om3n- said:


> Just need 1 7770 other system i`ll be pulling ram etc from has one. Have the evga ghz edition, would be nice to find some clocking info on it though rather then having to trial and error it.



Are you going to pick up a 2nd?  And does EVGA make AMD GPUs now?



My i7-920 is still blasting along--I can't wait to get the two more GPUs for it 
I think it could even be good for over 100k PPD--I'll have to see!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2012)

Tempting deal...
Open Box: ASUS HD7770-DCT-1GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz ...

Could I crunch with this in my current rig along with the GTX 580's???


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Tempting deal...
> Open Box: ASUS HD7770-DCT-1GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz ...
> 
> Could I crunch with this in my current rig along with the GTX 580's???



That's actually not a terribly good deal.  Yes, you can run AMD and nV GPUs simultaneously--just not with the app_info file unless you're willing to run two instances of BOINC at the same time.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a great upgrade!  While I prefer to buy parts individually, it's a very solid deal that is being offered!
> 
> 
> Are you going to pick up a 2nd?  And does EVGA make AMD GPUs now?


Sorry, dunno why I put EVGA, been talking about them a bit much lately maybe.. Meant Sapphire

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1159&lid=1&pid=1452&leg=0


> My i7-920 is still blasting along--I can't wait to get the two more GPUs for it
> I think it could even be good for over 100k PPD--I'll have to see!



I'm itching to see what the 8350 can/will do when I can get another 7770 running in it. I think the i3 is what's holding me back atm. It's been a good little chip but a couple years old now.

When you get the 100kppd I'll have to hit you up for some tricks as I still need a piece of pie one day lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Sorry, dunno why I put EVGA, been talking about them a bit much lately maybe.. Meant Sapphire
> 
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1159&lid=1&pid=1452&leg=0
> 
> ...



The i3 should be fine.  CPU speed has very little impact on GPU crunching time.  From what I've seen, a 3GHz C2Q and my i7-2700k @ 4.4GHz will be nearly as good.

And I should ultimately be well over 100k PPD.  I hit 90k today--I think I should be able to do 150k or so with the two new GPUs.  We'll have to see--but the future is bright at Aperture!

But I'll help you in any way I can


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting turn of events today. My dad approached me about upgrading my mom's PC (runs a 1100T and ASUS M4A89GTD Pro 890GX) which he would then use for himself and give me the free Dell Inspiron 530 desktop he's been using for a couple years. So, I am giving my mom my FX 8150, ASRock 990FX Extreme4, Seasonic X750 and GT 440 (this computer runs 24/7 and runs a RAID 5 so it needs a quality PSU) and my dad is getting my 7770 for his "new computer" a.k.a the 1100T system. In return, he just bought me a 3770K, ASRock Z77 Extreme 6, WD 750GB notebook HDD and 2*8 G.Skill Snipers, and is letting me crunch "when not in use" on both systems (I wasn't allowed to crunch on the 1100T system or the Dell).

TL;DR: I just got an awesome PC upgrade AND a significant PPD increase in my near future. So excited right now.

(BTW, my 2600K and Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, plus the Dell Inspiron 530 (running a C2D X6800, totally swapping that out) are going to move to the office to fill in the gap that the FX-8150 rig leaves.)


----------



## om3n- (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The i3 should be fine.  CPU speed has very little impact on GPU crunching time.  From what I've seen, a 3GHz C2Q and my i7-2700k @ 4.4GHz will be nearly as good.
> 
> And I should ultimately be well over 100k PPD.  I hit 90k today--I think I should be able to do 150k or so with the two new GPUs.  We'll have to see--but the future is bright at Aperture!
> 
> But I'll help you in any way I can



Any ideas why this with the 7770 and all those other systems aren't really doing much for me? Are CPUs that antiquated for crunching?

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.9GHz
Memory: 16384MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 16312MB RAM

Edit: Not doing much as in all that nets me 29k on a good day if I don't touch any of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Any ideas why this with the 7770 and all those other systems aren't really doing much for me? Are CPUs that antiquated for crunching?
> 
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.9GHz
> Memory: 16384MB RAM
> ...



CPUs aren't that great.  As in my i7s will do ~4.5-6.5k PPD each, but my HD7770 is doing 30k+.  Are you running multiple WUs on the HD7770?  If not, I strongly encourage it--it's nearly doubled the production from that rig (I have 3 running).

And 29k still is pretty good--I was at 18k or so until the GPU WUs came out


----------



## om3n- (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> CPUs aren't that great.  As in my i7s will do ~4.5-6.5k PPD each, but my HD7770 is doing 30k+.  Are you running multiple WUs on the HD7770?  If not, I strongly encourage it--it's nearly doubled the production from that rig (I have 3 running).
> 
> And 29k still is pretty good--I was at 18k or so until the GPU WUs came out



Running 5 atm. 6 made any gains questionable. Just seems odd I guess a server farm and near a dozen machines. That was gold in earlier SETI days iirr. Well I guess at least before GPUs


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2012)

Even without .XML files, both my hope PC and work PC stopped crunching today. I fell something is going really wrong with the installs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Running 5 atm. 6 made any gains questionable. Just seems odd I guess a server farm and near a dozen machines. That was gold in earlier SETI days iirr. Well I guess at least before GPUs



5 WUs on the HD7770?  That seems like a lot---the best config thus far seems to be 3....
I'd say with all of those systems going you should have enough for about 40k PPD (properly configured).  So I'm not terribly sure....


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2012)

It's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -----

*note- updated to cpuz 1.62 screenshot:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -----
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/FX8350 startup.jpg


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

It's pretty cool that CPU-Z doesn't even recognize it! 
Are you going to try OCing that?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's pretty cool that CPU-Z doesn't even recognize it!
> Are you going to try OCing that?



Norton does have an old version of CPU-z


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's pretty cool that CPU-Z doesn't even recognize it!
> Are you going to try OCing that?



Same clock @ stock as the 8150 overclocked- going to leave it here for a few days to make sure all is well and then I'll give it a go @4.4Ghz

Running at least 5C cooler and the AS5 still needs to break-in 

Newer cpuz version


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2012)

I got the i7 up and running at ~4.1ghz along with the gtx460, both crunching for the team.
I'm trying to get the 8800GTS to FOLD since it can't crunch, but isn't working


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got the i7 up and running at ~4.1ghz along with the gtx460, both crunching for the team.
> I'm trying to get the 8800GTS to FOLD since it can't crunch, but isn't working



Awesome, that's great progress! 
Do you have the 8800GTS in the same system?  That could be causing issues...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2012)

Scored a HIS factory OC'd HD7870 late last night for a good deal. 

I will have to reaaaaaaaaaaaly start reading the multiple WU's for video cards. LOL

Should be a beast for crunching though. It should be here either Saturday or Monday. I guess it depends on the sellers ship time today. 

Any instructions and information help on getting multiple Wu's working would be most appreciated for sure. 

Thanks in advance, 
Dano


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, that's great progress!
> Do you have the 8800GTS in the same system?  That could be causing issues...



Yes i do have it in the same system, since i can't get it to fold I am just using it as the display output so i don't get laggy video streaming when crunching on the 460.
if i ever get the funds back to where i have 2 checks a month to play with, I will get another rig going which the 8800gts would be a temp. card. 
who knew missing nearly a week of work would put me behind for almost a month. Strange how 1 week can do that.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Scored a HIS factory OC'd HD7870 late last night for a good deal.
> 
> I will have to reaaaaaaaaaaaly start reading the multiple WU's for video cards. LOL
> 
> ...



Follow the instructions in the OP here with the app_info file from here.  It's the one I'm using with success on the HD7770 for ~2x the PPD


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2012)

I just noticed that the clocks on my cards went back to stock; I must have rebooted at some point and didn't reapply in MSIab. So now they're back with the mild overclock @1000; we are going to need all the firepower we can get.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

Happy 8th birthday World Community Grid!!!

source: here


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

This is the type of graph I love to see:


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 16, 2012)

@ t77snapshot: I posted that one in the "have you got pie today?" thread 

Personalised piece of pie I got:


----------



## gopal (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This is the type of graph I love to see:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121116/rac.png



same here 





That image goes for the Graph


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 16, 2012)

It said I had 3 days of runtime in one day yesterday, how does that work?
Also been running 24/7 for 40 days now 
thinking of beginning to overclock (got a 1055T), but it hasn't gone well in the past for me


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> It said I had 3 days of runtime in one day yesterday, how does that work?
> Also been running 24/7 for 40 days now
> thinking of beginning to overclock (got a 1055T), but it hasn't gone well in the past for me



Very easy.  Each CPU thread can get up to one day of runtime a day (by running full force).  Thus, your AMD X6 can (theoretically) do up to 6 days of runtime a day.  In actuality, it will be a bit lower (due to other things that have to run on the computer).  In this way, I pull down a bit over a month of runtime a day (with my 38 threads).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -----
> 
> *note- updated to cpuz 1.62 screenshot:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/FX8350 startup679.jpg



  Congrats man


----------



## Daimus (Nov 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Same clock @ stock as the 8150 overclocked- going to leave it here for a few days to make sure all is well and then I'll give it a go @4.4Ghz
> 
> Running at least 5C cooler and the AS5 still needs to break-in



Already running? Great! 
I'd like to see how many ppd it brings.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

So I'm looking to build a low-end ITX gaming system in the Elite 120 from sneekypeet and I'm trying to finalize what to get.  For $90 from Newegg, I can get a BIOSTAR board with a 1.1GHz Sandy Bridge Celeron and 8GB of free DDR3.  My other alternative is a Pentium DC ~3GHz, which would be ~$75, and then a $85 Asus motherboard.  I think I'll go with this--the CPU would be enormously faster, even if it is more expensive.  I'm trying to secure an i5-2500k--Microcenter has them on sale for $100 ATM, but I'd have to find someone who could ship me one (the nearest Microcenter for me is about 7 hours).  Either way, I'd probably use an 8800GTS G92 or similar--not great, but good enough for a system that I can take and use with friends.  The thought is I'll also throw a 1TB HDD in it and use it for storing stuff as well.  I'll keep you guys posted on what I decide


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So I'm looking to build a low-end ITX gaming system in the Elite 120 from sneekypeet and I'm trying to finalize what to get.  For $90 from Newegg, I can get a BIOSTAR board with a 1.1GHz Sandy Bridge Celeron and 8GB of free DDR3.  My other alternative is a Pentium DC ~3GHz, which would be ~$75, and then a $85 Asus motherboard.  I think I'll go with this--the CPU would be enormously faster, even if it is more expensive.  I'm trying to secure an i5-2500k--Microcenter has them on sale for $100 ATM, but I'd have to find someone who could ship me one (the nearest Microcenter for me is about 7 hours).  Either way, I'd probably use an 8800GTS G92 or similar--not great, but good enough for a system that I can take and use with friends.  The thought is I'll also throw a 1TB HDD in it and use it for storing stuff as well.  I'll keep you guys posted on what I decide



Try a Biostar A880GZ with a PII Quad (or FX-4100/6100) and a 6670 or 7770 gpu- those pieces will make a nice little game box


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Try a Biostar A880GZ with a PII Quad (or FX-4100/6100) and a 6670 or 7770 gpu- those pieces will make a nice little game box



The problem is, those are both uATX boards--the case is an ITX.  And I think an ITX system would be fun--if I just wanted uATX, I'd get a Fractal Desin Core 1000 and stuff the i7-860 in it.  With the Elite 120, the system would be half the size.

I may also just steal one of the HD7770s from the i7-920--it would be cheaper than buying an 8800GTS G92 (although I would lose out on the folding capability).  

Thanks though


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2012)

There were several people int he 2500K deals thread offering to buy for people.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 16, 2012)

Iv still got my 3x core working away just waiting on that 7770 to complete this little cruncher!


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The problem is, those are both uATX boards--the case is an ITX.  And I think an ITX system would be fun--if I just wanted uATX, I'd get a Fractal Desin Core 1000 and stuff the i7-860 in it.  With the Elite 120, the system would be half the size.
> 
> I may also just steal one of the HD7770s from the i7-920--it would be cheaper than buying an 8800GTS G92 (although I would lose out on the folding capability).
> 
> Thanks though



My bad  Thought that case was uATX....




catnipkiller said:


> Iv still got my 3x core working away just waiting on that 7770 to complete this little cruncher!



Moar power! 

FYI- you earned your cruncher badge and you can add it your signature if you like


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Iv still got my 3x core working away just waiting on that 7770 to complete this little cruncher!



It is ordered at ncix but I didn't receive an order confirmation yet (wouldn't work in Denmark being so slow).


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Follow the instructions in the OP here with the app_info file from here.  It's the one I'm using with success on the HD7770 for ~2x the PPD



Thanks [Ion]!!!! 

However, if you knew me you would realize I don't follow directions very well.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> There were several people int he 2500K deals thread offering to buy for people.



That's what I figure I'll do.  It seems like it would be worth it vs a PentDC.

EDIT:


stinger608 said:


> Thanks [Ion]!!!!
> 
> However, if you knew me you would realize I don't follow directions very well.



It's worth it--I couldn't get it to work until I followed those


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> @ t77snapshot: I posted that one in the "have you got pie today?" thread
> 
> Personalised piece of pie I got: https://download.worldcommunitygrid.org/8thbirthday/815517.png



That's coooool! Where can I view my personal piece of the pie?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> That's coooool! Where can I view my personal piece of the pie?



They should have sent you an email in the past few days


----------



## HammerON (Nov 16, 2012)

The email would have looked something like this:





Click on the link that says "here" and it will take you to your pie


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> They should have sent you an email in the past few days



I found it! Thanks ION and HammerON


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yay cake (pie)! 
hehe


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 17, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Yay cake (pie)!
> hehe
> https://download.worldcommunitygrid.org/8thbirthday/789975.png



Congrats on your first badge dude!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 17, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Congrats on your first badge dude!



Thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Since it's turning in to a "Show off Your Cake" thread, here I go


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Since it's turning in to a "Show off Your Cake" thread, here I go
> https://download.worldcommunitygrid.org/8thbirthday/612978.png



Sees my badge.



t77snapshot said:


> Congrats on your first badge dude!



Sees Ion's Bronze. + 8 Sapphire + 4 Emerald.





Nice badges though! 

New thread time


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

We already have a thread for badges.  Thanks--it means a lot to me to see what I've been able to accomplish over these three years


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's my piece of cake


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> We already have a thread for badges.  Thanks--it means a lot to me to see what I've been able to accomplish over these three years



Yeah, I remember posting there. But one just for cake! 

Nah, we can use the current one(s).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow--twenty-seven years of runtime in just about a year--you're amazing!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 17, 2012)

Not bad for a couple weeks so far.  more to come lol


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

I got some fresh overclocks on the FX-8's.

FX-8350 @ 4.4Ghz

FX-8150 @ 4.0Ghz

   Both are crunching well and running decent on temps- the 8350 is running 5C cooler than the 8150 atm on the same cooler. So far I'm impressed with the improvements AMD made on the Vishera


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 17, 2012)

Well guys this is the last night of crunching for one of my rigs with a few more ending within the next couple weeks. I have decided to widdle my fleet down to either 2 or 3 rigs. Just to much going on right now that needs my attention. I will still contribute to crunchuing but no where near what I am now. I will be back someday soon. I would have already taken some of the rigs down but I wanted to help the team for the challenge.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2012)

Random question, but i have been looking at the AMD APUs and i was wondering, Can the A10's 7660d(GPU) crunch? If so does anyone have an estimated ppd?  

I have been looking and thinking about getting one of them but i think the extra 4 cores of the FX 8xxx would produce more,unless the APU can crunch and does decent points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys this is the last night of crunching for one of my rigs with a few more ending within the next couple weeks. I have decided to widdle my fleet down to either 2 or 3 rigs. Just to much going on right now that needs my attention. I will still contribute to crunchuing but no where near what I am now. I will be back someday soon. I would have already taken some of the rigs down but I wanted to help the team for the challenge.



Like I've said before, you do what you have to do buddy.  Stay in touch and have a chat with us, don't go missing now.   Best of luck


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 17, 2012)

*i7... Finally!*

Wooot!! just bought that i7 860/ Gigabyte board from sneekypeet the other day. I can't wait to get her up and crunching! This will give me a total of 16 threads, plus whatever my gpu can crank out. I am also going to see if my roommate can crunch his Phenom 965 (as he runs his rig 24/7 anyway) for me as well. I could potentially have up to 22 threads!! ...and maybe some daily pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Wooot!! just bought that i7 860/ Gigabyte board from sneekypeet the other day. I can't wait to get her up and crunching! This will give me a total of 16 threads, plus whatever my gpu can crank out. I am also going to see if my roommate can crunch his Phenom 965 (as he runs his rig 24/7 anyway) for me as well. I could potentially have up to 22 threads!! ...and maybe some daily pie



Well with everybody running their GPU's and kitchen sink, with just that it might be hard.  BUT, never give up.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 17, 2012)

Finally got Boinc installed again after the switch to the SSD's, however I am having problems getting both GPU's to crunch:





Here is my Event Log:


----------



## KieX (Nov 17, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Finally got Boinc installed again after the switch to the SSD's, however I am having problems getting both GPU's to crunch:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/Capture005.jpg
> 
> Here is my Event Log:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/Capture006.jpg



Go to C:\Program Data\BOINC and look for file "cc_config.xml" There should be a line with this: <use_all_gpus>*0*</use_all_gpus>

Change it to 1 and restart BOINC.

EDIT: Just noticed you have it on a different location: D:\Program Data\BOINC


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

You can try this if you haven't already, courtesy of Ion:


> Go to C:\ProgramData\BOINC\ and create a file called cc_config.xml
> 
> In it, paste the following:
> "<cc_config> <options> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> </options> </cc_config>"
> ...



Bah, KieX beat me to it


----------



## KieX (Nov 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Bah, KieX beat me to it


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-KMBbWiuypbE/UDQ-LaEBogI/AAAAAAAAAQg/de2xfjff4FQ/s1600/ninjas2.jpg



Absolutely, and all 4 are KieX, waiting to post first lol


----------



## HammerON (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Go to C:\Program Data\BOINC and look for file "cc_config.xml" There should be a line with this: <use_all_gpus>*0*</use_all_gpus>
> 
> Change it to 1 and restart BOINC.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you have it on a different location: D:\Program Data\BOINC





manofthem said:


> You can try this if you haven't already, courtesy of Ion:
> 
> 
> Bah, KieX beat me to it



You guys both rock
Many thanks!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Newest addition to my collection:
4x Celeron Dual Core 2.4GHz + Atom Dual Core 1.66GHz




I'm gonna get Windows installed as soon as I can find an ISO for Vista x64


----------



## KieX (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Newest addition to my collection:
> 4x Celeron Dual Core 2.4GHz + Atom Dual Core 1.66GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/2012-11-17 17.32.15.jpg
> I'm gonna get Windows installed as soon as I can find an ISO for Vista x64



Stick ubuntu on them. Faster processing times.. and you currently have 64bit HCC and a few other projects with increased points or runtime at the moment like SN2S


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Stick ubuntu on them. Faster processing times.. and you currently have 64bit HCC and a few other projects with increased points or runtime at the moment like SN2S



Well, my goal is to sell them--they'll just crunch until then.  And Vista will sell better on Craigslist


----------



## KieX (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, my goal is to sell them--they'll just crunch until then.  And Vista will sell better on Craigslist



Ah, fair do. Thought these were the ones waiting for HDD, so linux came to mind because of the USB stick thing.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Ah, fair do. Thought these were the ones waiting for HDD, so linux came to mind because of the USB stick thing.



Indeed.  I don't know how many USBs I have--I have enough HDDs to run three of them (maybe four)--perhaps the last one can get USB.  Maybe the Atom.  Not gonna sell it--no case for it


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2012)

hey guys I've been having all kinds of issues.. I'm trying to work through them now, but I may not get everything back crunching until next week.. I've been out of town on business all last week and just catching up right now. It looks like I'm having problems with my multi WU on GPU pc's.. I'm running out the door now, but I'll work on it more tomorrow.. I'm going to try and save as many puppies as I can.. lol


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 17, 2012)

My goodness. Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> hey guys I've been having all kinds of issues.. I'm trying to work through them now, but I may not get everything back crunching until next week.. I've been out of town on business all last week and just catching up right now. It looks like I'm having problems with my multi WU on GPU pc's.. I'm running out the door now, but I'll work on it more tomorrow.. I'm going to try and save as many puppies as I can.. lol



Those poor, poor puppies...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> hey guys I've been having all kinds of issues.. I'm trying to work through them now, but I may not get everything back crunching until next week.. I've been out of town on business all last week and just catching up right now. It looks like I'm having problems with my multi WU on GPU pc's.. I'm running out the door now, but I'll work on it more tomorrow.. I'm going to try and save as many puppies as I can.. lol



At least you're not that odd man out, as a great many of us have had issues with the multi WU's. I hope you get it figured out ASAP!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> My goodness. Where do you get this stuff?



A local charity that has far more equipment than money.  I scored all four Celerons (although without HDDs and with only 1GB of RAM each) and the Atom for $85.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> A local charity that has far more equipment than money.  I scored all four Celerons (although without HDDs and with only 1GB of RAM each) and the Atom for $85.



Ahh. I see.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright, so the good news: Celeron #1 is now crunching





....and #2 isn't far behind.

The bad news: one of my HDDs is dead, which certainly complicates matters.  Also, the Atom system is being a pain.  I'm going to try Ubuntu on one of the Celerons later tonight.

EDIT: Celeron #2 is GO!





EDIT: Celeron #3 is go--except it's actually a C2D (?)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2012)

Guys i want your opinions on this.

Should i get a case this week or get the stuff to build another cruncher and run them both caseless for a couple of weeks?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2012)

I have everything is cases at the moment, but I have kids, a dog and a picky wife


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have everything is cases at the moment, but I have kids, a dog and a picky wife



great thing is I don't often have a little kid around, I'm engaged but not married yet(she doesn't mind my rig not being cased) I don't have any pet besides a rabbit,and he can't reach where i have it setup.

So having no case isn't a problem for me, I just can't decide to get a case or to get started on another cruncher(or i could get a case and part of another rig)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2012)

If you want to crunch and you can live without a case, then a new rig is probably the better option.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

I say go caseless.  I have to of my i7s sitting naked on the windowsill and no ill effects (and they get cool outside air)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm engaged but not married yet(she doesn't mind my rig not being cased)



Congrats on the engagement, she sounds like a terrific lady


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Alright, so the good news: Celeron #1 is now crunching
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/celeron_1.png
> ....and #2 isn't far behind.
> 
> ...



Great job ION 



p_o_s_pc said:


> Guys i want your opinions on this.
> 
> Should i get a case this week or get the stuff to build another cruncher and run them both caseless for a couple of weeks?


Like most have said, depends if there is anything that will require you to need a case.  If no pets or anything that can get on it, go caseless and build another rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job ION
> 
> 
> Like most have said, depends if there is anything that will require you to need a case.  If no pets or anything that can get on it, go caseless and build another rig.



Thanks! 

Between the four, it should be good for close to 5k PPD.  I'll have to shut them all down Tuesday PM or Wednesday AM--but they'll be back up Sunday PM.  I just need to score some more HDDs.

They make very solid crunchers--they're small, they stack well, and are dead silent.  I will need another power strip though if I'm going to add any more--I've now completely run out of AC plugs on my side of the room


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Between the four, it should be good for close to 5k PPD.  I'll have to shut them all down Tuesday PM or Wednesday AM--but they'll be back up Sunday PM.  I just need to score some more HDDs.
> 
> They make very solid crunchers--they're small, they stack well, and are dead silent.  I will need another power strip though if I'm going to add any more--I've now completely run out of AC plugs on my side of the room



Wonder why 

Makes me wish I could crunch with the PC's at work.  We have 42 C2D E8400's ready to go.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wonder why
> 
> Makes me wish I could crunch with the PC's at work.  We have 42 C2D E8400's ready to go.



Well, I have ten computers and three network devices (router + two switches) plugged in.  I indeed wonder why 

It is a shame.  Those E8400s would be good for probably 60k PPD.  It's the same way I feel about the i7 labs here--several hundred K PPD of i7s just going idle.  Although, trying to manage hundreds of different systems would be a hand-full


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I have ten computers and three network devices (router + two switches) plugged in.  I indeed wonder why
> 
> It is a shame.  Those E8400s would be good for probably 60k PPD.  It's the same way I feel about the i7 labs here--several hundred K PPD of i7s just going idle.  Although, trying to manage hundreds of different systems would be a hand-full



Yeah, that'll be like three full times jobs


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

So I've talked with one of the RAs on the hall and it looks like I may be allowed to leave my computers on over break.  I'm going to have to check with one of the supervisors, but that could be great


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So I've talked with one of the RAs on the hall and it looks like I may be allowed to leave my computers on over break.  I'm going to have to check with one of the supervisors, but that could be great



You didn't tell them 10 systems did you? When you said computers they may be thinking 2 if you didn't specify. Translation- don't surprise the RAs


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> You didn't tell them 10 systems did you? When you said computers they may be thinking 2 if you didn't specify. Translation- don't surprise the RAs



I told the RA "a bunch" and he said that he "thought" that it would be OK.  But even if I just leave on the three i7s, that's still the vast majority of my PPD (and turning off the 7 DCs wouldn't be a crisis)


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 18, 2012)

heh, 10. It's a mini cluster in a dorm room.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> heh, 10. It's a mini cluster in a dorm room.



Four SFF HP desktops, three custom-built i7 desktops, my parents' old custom-built C2D, my new Thinkpad, and two old C2D laptops.  It heats up right quick in here


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ion's dorm room is probably getting close to what my dad's business office looks like. I have one desk surrounded by 8 towers and another room with a tower, a caseless system and 2 laptops.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Ion's dorm room is probably getting close to what my dad's business office looks like. I have one desk surrounded by 8 towers and another room with a tower, a caseless system and 2 laptops.



Well, it's a bad picture, but you can kinda see things:




The four HPs on the floor in the foreground, my i7 laptop, the 2700k and E7400 on the table behind the LCD, the 860/GTX460s to the left on the windowsill, and the fans for the i920/HD7770 just to the right.  Not seen are the two C2D laptops--they're stuffed away inside the desk on the right.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

You should consider the 10X stack of PC's azma666 had in his farm (Compaq 8200 Elite sff's):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2638502&postcount=564

All of your crunching in one spot!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> You should consider the 10X stack of PC's azma666 had in his farm (Compaq 8200 Elite sff's):
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2638502&postcount=564
> 
> All of your crunching in one spot!



I've seen that.  I'm gonna try and get a few more HPs....I think if I can get a pair of switch cords and a 12-port switch, I can run twelve---two stacks of six would fit with no issues I think 

Those Compaq SFFs are basically just a newer Core i-series revision of what I have


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2012)

So I purchased a VisionTek 7770. I will try adding it to my main rig. Not real comfortable having two drivers installed but oh well. I was going to try and build another rig, being married though has kept me from spending $$$ on computer stuff
I sent a PM to MetalRacer to let him know about the mass GPU PPD people are earning! He hasn't crunched for us for a while, but he usually has an arsenal of powerful CPU's and GPU's. Let's see if he joins the fun (before [Ion] and others pass him up)


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> So I purchased a VisionTek 7770. I will try adding it to my main rig. Not real comfortable having two drivers installed but oh well. I was going to try and build another rig, being married though has kept me from spending $$$ on computer stuff
> I sent a PM to MetalRacer to let him know about the mass GPU PPD people are earning! He hasn't crunched for us for a while, but he usually has an arsenal of powerful CPU's and GPU's. Let's see if he joins the fun (before [Ion] and others pass him up)



I'm part of "others" 

It would be great if another veteran brought their arsenal back for a little while! 

Wondering how da_vid is doing with his upgrading- he's been idling for a little while???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2012)

Alright fellas, my 2600K rig keeps locking up.  One thing I've had issues with this SSD since day one.  I thought they were fixed when I finally flashed the firmware on it and things are better, but at the end of the day I'm having the same issue I had ever since I bought this SSD.

I might be ordering one soon, but until then I will not have it crunching.  I've tested and swapped out just about everything else and it's stable.  It's just a very random lock up, not even sure if it's relative to crunching or not but for now I will leave it idle and see if it happens.  I'll keep all of you posted.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2012)

IT just switched out our PC's with newer Dells (and Win 7). Our old ones have been sitting in one of our storage rooms...






To bad we have to send them back to Dell


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> IT just switched out our PC's with newer Dells (and Win 7). Our old ones have been sitting in one of our storage rooms...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/Work PC.jpg
> 
> To bad we have to send them back to Dell



OOh!!! [Ion] pron!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> IT just switched out our PC's with newer Dells (and Win 7). Our old ones have been sitting in one of our storage rooms...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/Work PC.jpg
> 
> To bad we have to send them back to Dell



Dell Optiplex 745's.  If you have them running to this day you're lucky - many of the ones we have at work die from capacitor death.  But I'm pretty good at reviving them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope by this week I will have a gtx465 also crunching for this team along with my gtx460(that is crunching now)
I also plan to try and get a hd7770 after I get paid this week. Thursday I will be getting a cpu to test my old am2 board I have laying around,if it works I will put a a11 x4 in it for crunching.next month be looking for a 6 pr 8 core fx rig crunching fom me too.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

All this talk of extra rigs crunching really makes me want to put together an extra rig. Hopefully I'll have the funds to do it soon.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2012)

manofthem said:


> All this talk of extra rigs crunching really makes me want to put together an extra rig. Hopefully I'll have the funds to do it soon.



You have been bitten by the crunching bug


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> You have been bitten by the crunching bug



Yessiree  
I'm thinking of something mild, not as intense as my main rig (due to the price tag), but a nice little CPU (mayhe even an AMD like Norton's running) and maybe one of those 7770s that are so popular recently. I have some time to think more and get opinions from everyone.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2012)

Crunching will consume you  

Its always nice to have a secondary machine running in tandem with the 'boss' machine. I say have the second machine be an AMD setup so you can play with both platforms- and maybe even run Linux on it too so its really different


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Yessiree
> I'm thinking of something mild, not as intense as my main rig (due to the price tag), but a nice little CPU (mayhe even an AMD like Norton's running) and maybe one of those 7770s that are so popular recently. I have some time to think more and get opinions from everyone.



Really impressed by what Vishera is so far. The FX-8350 is giving me a 20% boost in performance over the 8150 and at cooler temps 

If you want to setup an AMD rig I'm no expert but I do have experience  Drop me a PM if you want some options...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok guys I am back from a weekend in the woods. My 2600K at work crunched the entire time with 8 CPU threads and 1 GPU thread. My home PC would not stay crunching, it would crunch about 3 sets of WU's on 4 per card then stop all together. This morning I remoted into it from work and deleted bionc completly and reinstalled the newest version without a .xml file. Right now its running two WU (1 per card :/ ) and I guess I will have to leave it this way until a good working XML file is made. Also I have looked back at some of my previous screen shots and some of the other members and for some reason its crunching on the CPU AND the GPU??? Check out the screen shot below. How do I get it to just use the GPU?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright fellas, my 2600K rig keeps locking up.  One thing I've had issues with this SSD since day one.  I thought they were fixed when I finally flashed the firmware on it and things are better, but at the end of the day I'm having the same issue I had ever since I bought this SSD.
> 
> I might be ordering one soon, but until then I will not have it crunching.  I've tested and swapped out just about everything else and it's stable.  It's just a very random lock up, not even sure if it's relative to crunching or not but for now I will leave it idle and see if it happens.  I'll keep all of you posted.


I'm sorry to hear about that--you've been having so much trouble with this rig 


HammerON said:


> IT just switched out our PC's with newer Dells (and Win 7). Our old ones have been sitting in one of our storage rooms...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/Work PC.jpg
> 
> To bad we have to send them back to Dell


Oooh, me likey!  Those are smaller (and probably faster) than my HPs 


Norton said:


> OOh!!! [Ion] pron!





p_o_s_pc said:


> I hope by this week I will have a gtx465 also crunching for this team along with my gtx460(that is crunching now)
> I also plan to try and get a hd7770 after I get paid this week. Thursday I will be getting a cpu to test my old am2 board I have laying around,if it works I will put a a11 x4 in it for crunching.next month be looking for a 6 pr 8 core fx rig crunching fom me too.


That's awesome!  It sounds like you're building up a real collection now!


theonedub said:


> Crunching will consume you
> 
> Its always nice to have a secondary machine running in tandem with the 'boss' machine. I say have the second machine be an AMD setup so you can play with both platforms- and maybe even run Linux on it too so its really different


Only a secondary?  That's not nearly enough crunchers 


brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys I am back from a weekend in the woods. My 2600K at work crunched the entire time with 8 CPU threads and 1 GPU thread. My home PC would not stay crunching, it would crunch about 3 sets of WU's on 4 per card then stop all together. This morning I remoted into it from work and deleted bionc completly and reinstalled the newest version without a .xml file. Right now its running two WU (1 per card :/ ) and I guess I will have to leave it this way until a good working XML file is made. Also I have looked back at some of my previous screen shots and some of the other members and for some reason its crunching on the CPU AND the GPU??? Check out the screen shot below. How do I get it to just use the GPU?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/Capture022.jpg



Each GPU requires a CPU core to feed it.  So it's exactly how it should be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes ION, but I had the issues in every PC I've used this SSD in.  Might go to tiger direct today and just purchase a SSD!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

What are you going to do with that old SSD? If you would like to get rid of it , I wouldnt mind poking around to see what the issues are with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2012)

I might just want to keep it around, not sure what I'll do yet.  I'll definitely keep you posted though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I might just want to keep it around, not sure what I'll do yet.  I'll definitely keep you posted though.



Ok sounds good CP  Hope you get that machine back up and running soon!


----------



## KieX (Nov 19, 2012)

Numbers will be down today. Turning off the cruncher to work on some extra special crunchiness. Fingers crossed this doesn't go horribly wrong like last time


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

KieX said:


> Numbers will be down today. Turning off the cruncher to work on some extra special crunchiness. Fingers crossed this doesn't go horribly wrong like last time



Mmmmm, crunchiness


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Mmmmm, crunchiness



Ditto 

I'm having trouble with the Julia rig (FX-6100/A880GZ board) went to report its work and found it with a BSOD. I rebooted and it went right back to a BSOD while trying to load Windows  

I brought it back home to go through it and see what the issue is but atm I'm thinking the HDD is the problem (it's an older one from paulieg).... which would be great as I can break up a pair that I'm using in another rig to test it out. If it's not the HDD then it's just a matter of finding what messed up and get it replaced- everything else was bought new and is still under warranty.

Wish me luck


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Ditto
> 
> I'm having trouble with the Julia rig (FX-6100/A880GZ board) went to report its work and found it with a BSOD. I rebooted and it went right back to a BSOD while trying to load Windows
> 
> ...



You don't need luck: you got this, like a pro!  
May I say though that I like that you name your rigs, I'm going to think of a name for mine .  I'll update the team when I have a name picked out.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You don't need luck: you got this, like a pro!
> May I say though that I like that you name your rigs, I'm going to think of a name for mine .  I'll update the team when I have a name picked out.



The naming is easy- Trish and Julia are my sisters, Junior is my son- I crunch on those rigs for them... my contribution to their future 

P.S> I'm hearing that I may have my first niece or nephew on the way so that rig, when built, will have it's name too


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, I talked with the "Community Adviser" here today and learned that they actually cut power to the dorms over break :shadedshu

So I'll be bringing home my i7 laptop and the i7-920/HD7770, but I'll have to shut everything else down until Sunday


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> The naming is easy- Trish and Julia are my sisters, Junior is my son- I crunch on those rigs for them... my contribution to their future
> 
> P.S> I'm hearing that I may have my first niece or nephew on the way so that rig, when built, will have it's name too



Congrats on the addition to the family!  That really is always a happy time with new ones entering the family, just like a new rig 



[Ion] said:


> Well, I talked with the "Community Adviser" here today and learned that they actually cut power to the dorms over break :shadedshu
> 
> So I'll be bringing home my i7 laptop and the i7-920/HD7770, but I'll have to shut everything else down until Sunday



Good thing you found out. It would have sucked to come back thinking all your rigs were crunching to find out they were killed. So I'm guessing its mandatory to leave during that break, since they power everything down huh?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Indeed.  We have to be gone from Wednesday at 10:00 AM until Friday at 5:00 PM.  I'm probably going to be home until Sunday at ~5:00 PM though, so things will likely be off for two more days.  But maybe I'll leave things set to turn on again Friday night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok sounds good CP  Hope you get that machine back up and running soon!


Thanks man.  I went and bought a Vertex 4 SSD today.  Just waiting on something to finish downloading in the next day or so before I install the new SSD with a fresh copy of Windows.  I hope that is the issue, it's the only piece of hardware I've used from one rig to the other with same issues.

For those who were not around when I had this issue before, the PC just locks up, don't matter if under load or not, just happens more under load.  It'll lock up then BSOD, then when I restart it wouldn't find my SSD.  I'd have to clear CMOS, then apply settings again.  Only happens when running the SSD in my rig right now.



[Ion] said:


> Well, I talked with the "Community Adviser" here today and learned that they actually cut power to the dorms over break :shadedshu
> 
> So I'll be bringing home my i7 laptop and the i7-920/HD7770, but I'll have to shut everything else down until Sunday


No worries, we'll pick up your slack


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, I'm not slacking--I added four new rigs within the last three days.  How many did _you_ add? 

Thanks though--I should still maintain close to 40k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hey, I'm not slacking--I added four new rigs within the last three days.  How many did _you_ add?
> 
> Thanks though--I should still maintain close to 40k PPD



10, you didn't see my thread?  Slackin' on that too?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> 10, you didn't see my thread?  Slackin' on that too?



Well then--please show off your new farm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well then--please show off your new farm



There's pics all around you, just gotta look better 

Well on a serious note I did receive my CPU and cooler for my 3rd rig, just need to install the new SSD on my main rig and then start to work on my new cruncher.  Should be up by the end of this week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys this is the last night of crunching for one of my rigs with a few more ending within the next couple weeks. I have decided to widdle my fleet down to either 2 or 3 rigs. Just to much going on right now that needs my attention. I will still contribute to crunchuing but no where near what I am now. I will be back someday soon. I would have already taken some of the rigs down but I wanted to help the team for the challenge.



Hope to see you back soon MS! keep ole blue warmed up for me!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys I added an a6 apu today. 
I also found out the e2 and a6 apu CAN crunch on the onboard gpu. The e2 takes around an hour pertask and the a6 takes around 30mins pertask.
Both are faster then the cpu only.

Just a small tidbit of info for anyone thinking of trying the newest apu to crunch on.
I honestly would say it would be about equal to the first fx8 cores but not the refreshed ones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting info Tim.  Anybody else around here tried that?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 20, 2012)

My A6 have been doing it for a good while now. 

30 min apiece on the gpu WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

I intermittently run WCG on a friend's first-gen APU--an A6-3650 I believe.  The GPU WUs took about 13-15 minutes (6.56) so I'd imagine just under half an hour each on the new WUs.  If it crunched 24/7, it would be good for some very fine PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Carlos26Todd said:


> Hi,all.I am new here!



Welcome!  Are you interested in joining our WCG team?  If so, let us know how we can help you out--and make sure to check out the link in my signature.  That will tell you nearly everything you'd want to know about getting started with WCG


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 20, 2012)

Parts are out for delivery today, except for the RAM. Instead of paying $6 to ship the RAM, I opted to use Eggsaver. At least I have a lot of RAM but would be nice to have it NAO.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome!  Are you interested in joining our WCG team?  If so, let us know how we can help you out--and make sure to check out the link in my signature.  That will tell you nearly everything you'd want to know about getting started with WCG



Carlos26Todd was a Spammer and was sent to Spammer Heaven. He had hidden links embedded on his messages.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Carlos26Todd was a Spammer and was sent to Spammer Heaven. He had hidden links embedded on his messages.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121120/Capture103.jpg



Good catch Buck!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hate those damn spammers. Nowadays they copy a sentence of yours from the thread and re-post it, and you end up going through a thread any you're like "Dafuq? I posted that exact sentence already." It's funny when they post embedded images in their posts that don't work because they are new accounts too.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Carlos26Todd was a Spammer and was sent to Spammer Heaven. He had hidden links embedded on his messages.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121120/Capture103.jpg



I wonder why I didn't see that... 

Thanks Buck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

Indeed good catch BUCK 

Thanks for covering while I was getting my ass handed to me here at work


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> ...and you end up going through a thread any you're like "Dafuq?"



Please tell me what is dafuq?


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Please tell me what is dafuq?





dafuq= wtf=


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, I've left for break.  I have the i7-920 & HD7770 in my backpack, so I'll get that going by 7PM or so.  Everything at the dorm is still on and I'll remotely turn it off tomorrow morning.

Keep on crunching


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 20, 2012)

7770 is on the way and should be in my rig sometime this week!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 20, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> 7770 is on the way and should be in my rig sometime this week!



They're running low on GPU WUs atm... D:


----------



## HammerON (Nov 20, 2012)

Received my 7770 today
It is so tiny!!!










Sadly when I installed it between the two 580's I could not get the computer to post
Have to head off to work so I pulled it out and everything is running fine. And yes I did plug in the 6-pin...
Oh well. I will mess around with it when I get off work tonight.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

Less then ½ hour work left on my 7950...=> minus 80K PPD. My 2x7700 will run 8 hours before it dries out. Back to raw CPU power 

Edit: 39 pages of PV for my 7950. Dried out.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> They're running low on GPU WUs atm... D:





mstenholm said:


> Less then ½ hour work left on my 7950...=> minus 80K PPD. My 2x7700 will run 8 hours before it dries out. Back to raw CPU power



I ran out earlier , nothing left for me.  Just running on my 2600, but I fear that won't be enough 



[Ion] said:


> Well, I've left for break.  I have the i7-920 & HD7770 in my backpack, so I'll get that going by 7PM or so.  Everything at the dorm is still on and I'll remotely turn it off tomorrow morning.
> 
> Keep on crunching



You're the man, that's awesome!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone know why my computer wouldn't post when I installed the 7770 between the 580's?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

No idea 

A bit late--but I have the i7-920/HD7770 up and crunching again 

EDIT:  Only, there are no more GPU WUs to be had--so it's the i7-920 only


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> No idea
> 
> A bit late--but I have the i7-920/HD7770 up and crunching again
> 
> EDIT:  Only, there are no more GPU WUs to be had--so it's the i7-920 only



I feel your pain, I feel so empty


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 21, 2012)

Will they get more gpu WU's or will i get this 7770 and have nothing to feed it lol?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Will they get more gpu WU's or will i get this 7770 and have nothing to feed it lol?



There will be more.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I feel your pain, I feel so empty



Time to get some gaming in now that those cards have earned a little play time


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Time to get some gaming in now that those cards have earned a little play time



They've deserved it. 

Little fun for them.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Time to get some gaming in now that those cards have earned a little play time





dude12564 said:


> They've deserved it.
> 
> Little fun for them.



Very quality idea.  I'll get in some gaming this evening, right after dinner, if I can even find where to start.  I had recently started Witcher 2, I just bought I Am Alive, and I miss BF3.  So many choices.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 21, 2012)

My home computer went offline today and I have no idea what happened to it yet (power outage maybe, forgot to set power on after AC loss), but I'm swapping the mobo and CPU tonight. PPD will be lower and the office is a mess because I'm rebuilding the FX-8150 for my mom (2 video cards out with it) and my X3210 is offline because PartedMagic is cloning my laptop drive to the Scorpio Black 750GB I got. Hopefully the RAM will arrive tomorrow and I can get everything running tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope the GPU WUs come avaliable soon, I don't want to have a gtx460 and a gtx465(on its way) (and if i have the $$ left tomrrow) a 2nd gtx460 all idle. I suppose i could game on them or put F@H on them so they keep doing some good.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 21, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I hope the GPU WUs come avaliable soon, I don't want to have a gtx460 and a gtx465(on its way) (and if i have the $$ left tomrrow) a 2nd gtx460 all idle. I suppose i could game on them or put F@H on them so they keep doing some good.



I bet t_ski ate them all.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I bet t_ski ate them all.



Not All of them... I still have some left to munch on.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Please tell me what is dafuq?



What dafuq are you talkin' about? You know we love you t_ski!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

No wonder my GPU wasn't doing anything when I got home.  Dammit.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

But on the plus side, I got to play a round BF3 tonight, came in 2nd with more kills than deaths  (team lost though, shhh)
I'll be leaving my pc running with CPU work only til the gpu WUs come back.  This is where multiple rigs would really come in handy   The night could be worse


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

manofthem said:


> But on the plus side, I got to play a round BF3 tonight, came in 2nd with more kills than deaths  (team lost though, shhh)
> I'll be leaving my pc running with CPU work only til the gpu WUs come back.  This is where multiple rigs would really come in handy   The night could be worse



I'm actually going to try a little Black Ops 2 now. 

But yeah I'll leave it open to receive GPU WU's.  So if the game gets laggy, I'll know what's going on.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> dafuq= wtf=



It was my poor attempt at a joke... BELIEVE ME - I know what is dafuq 



Jstn7477 said:


> I bet t_ski ate them all.



That explains why my gut is so big.  Either that, or it's from all that pie 



BUCK NASTY said:


> What dafuq are you talkin' about? You know we love you t_ski!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

I've just checked on the rigs at school--the i7-2700K will run out of GPU WUs within half an hour, while I expect that the i7-860 will keep going at least until morning.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2012)

My final GPU WU has finished about an hour ago. But the good news is i have many pages of pending results so my points should stay decent for a couple of days.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 21, 2012)

3770K and ASRock Z77 Extreme6 are installed. My computer feels snappier now for some reason compared to my 2600K and Z68 Extreme4, even though I only turned the multi up to 38 and DDR3 to 2000. It's idling at ~30c with my push pull Hyper212 EVO but once I get the BIOS upgraded and stuff I'll let BOINC run again and see how it fares with a mild OC for a day until I get time to put a nice OC on it. Makes me wonder if something was wrong with my previous setup as I complained about getting like 20% less GFLOPS in IBT with HT enabled on my 2600K, or it could be placebo effect. Won't know until I bench! 

EDIT: Went for 4500 @ 1.25v for tonight. I know the voltage is probably high but temps aren't *too* terrible and the thing still uses 20w less than my 2600K (3770K takes 65w while crunching says HWMonitor, 2600K at same speed and 1.32v was in the 80s).


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2012)

Was browsing the WCG forum and found these posts:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=401895
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=401866

Looks like we should have some more HCC WU's soon


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Was browsing the WCG forum and found these posts:
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=401895
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=401866
> 
> Looks like we should have some more HCC WU's soon



Thanks for sharing. I hope they kick back in soon, start getting some points again 

I thought this was a good post from that first link:


> I'm already starting to feel the effects of hyper-ppd withdrawal and it isn't pretty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

I was going to say, since right before I went to bed till now, my GPU has been at it still so I guess there are still enough around.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was going to say, since right before I went to bed till now, my GPU has been at it still so I guess there are still enough around.



I got two in the past 12 hours so no they are not around.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

My last rig running GPU WU's finished overnight, and refreshing / updating didn't do anything, so I took the app_info file out.  This is one time the Windows' Recycle Bin can come in handy - delete it now, and restore it later


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2012)

My 5770 is still going at work but I have shut down the 6950's until new WU come in.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I got two in the past 12 hours so no they are not around.



My 6870 ran out of wu's a few hours ago and I got a few resends on the 7870 last night after it ran out but nothing since then.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 21, 2012)

If the gpu wu's don't kick back in soon it looks like there will be another top ten switch around. Good thing I still have my cores to back up the gpu's.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

The first update for the day at FreeDC is up, and it's already looking different:


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The first update for the day at FreeDC is up, and it's already looking different:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/top10.jpg



Doesn't surprise me with the drop of the GPU work units.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ And?   Anyway I still get some GPU tasks (got at least 7 today) on my NVidia cards (525M and GTS 450) but that will not let me stay in top of the list


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> ^^ And?



And you da man!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> And you da man!!!



For half a day


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, this will be interesting.  At least there are still three months more WUs to come (more or less).  That will be enough for probably ten million more GPU-related points from me 

My i7-920 and i7-3612QM are still going strong, but everything else is off now


----------



## Daimus (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> ^^ And? Anyway I still get some GPU tasks (got at least 7 today) on my NVidia cards (525M and GTS 450) but that will not let me stay in top of the list



You are doing great!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The first update for the day at FreeDC is up, and it's already looking different:



Oh... I feel so inadequate, like the boy in the locker room who's afraid to undress 
It's good to see so many really cranking it out without the gpus!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Some of you are still kicking some major ass thoughts. GOU WU's or not, great job every one.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

It seems like that there a some NVidia GPU units in the air. I keep getting them on my slow cards so fire up some 460 and the like.

I re-started my 680 since the good folding units kind of avoiding me today and I still have 40 units waiting to be completed. OK, max 13K PPD but since we are pressed by SG even small things count.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like that there a some NVidia GPU units in the air. I keep getting them on my slow cards so fire up some 460 and the like.
> 
> I re-started my 680 since the good folding units kind of avoiding me today and I still have 40 units waiting to be completed. OK, max 13K PPD but since we are pressed by SG even small things count.



Yep, I agree!!!! I have my GTX560 crunching what I have left.......Actually I have several. Probably 25 or so GPU work units left.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like that there a some NVidia GPU units in the air. I keep getting them on my slow cards so fire up some 460 and the like.
> 
> I re-started my 680 since the good folding units kind of avoiding me today and I still have 40 units waiting to be completed. OK, max 13K PPD but since we are pressed by SG even small things count.



Thanks for the info- if they are still around later today I will definitely try to pick some of them up on the new laptop


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like that there a some NVidia GPU units in the air. I keep getting them on my slow cards so fire up some 460 and the like.
> 
> I re-started my 680 since the good folding units kind of avoiding me today and I still have 40 units waiting to be completed. OK, max 13K PPD but since we are pressed by SG even small things count.



And of course, I'd bring home my sole ATI card..  :shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And of course, I'd bring home my sole ATI card..  :shadedshu



I got 3 on my work PC (7950) so it is dripping on AMD as well


----------



## Arjai (Nov 21, 2012)

Just dropping by to say congrats to the winners and aThanks to all of you that made this HCC thing rock!

I am still in a no-computer-but-the-Library-thing for a while yet but, I enjoyed watching the competition and the huge spike in TPU points!

One of these days...I'll be back in it with you all. Until then, keep up the good fight!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 21, 2012)

Got the 7770 today but having problems with geting WU's even for my cpu iv only got 1 running atm and all i did was install the vidcard. Anyone else having problems with cpu WU's?






Nvm i just had to redo all my profiles and now its working still no gpu UW's.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Got the 7770 today but having problems with geting WU's even for my cpu iv only got 1 running atm and all i did was install the vidcard. Anyone else having problems with cpu WU's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got the GPU three days to late for the action but now you are ready. Nobody is getting any GPU WUs other then re-send. Maybe you should start out with the normal profile and 0.5 day work (allow all work) and when the GPU units start flowing add a GPU only profile (4 at the time, OC to 1050 MHz to begin with). Just ask and I'm sure that somebody here will help you (or PM me for the profile and instructions).


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

no problems here


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> no problems here



I got no problems either in general other then: ... got 0 new task. Could you be more precise


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry, that was in response to catnipkiller asking if anyone was having trouble pulling CPU work units.  He edited it out before you saw the post and quoted.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Sorry, that was in response to catnipkiller asking if anyone was having trouble pulling CPU work units.  He edited it out before you saw the post and quoted.



Ahh, and he found out to expand the number of projects..I just hoped that you found the golden solution to get new GPU units 

Ninja...

Edit: No fun updating anymore with only 1 new unit returned every 7-8 minute. Going from +3000/day to 200/day is painful.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 21, 2012)

I officially hate economy shipping methods. My RAM still isn't here and it would have cost $7 to ship via UPS, but somehow having DHL ship it to USPS who then ships it to me is "free." Of course they couldn't ship it with all the other stuff either as it was in "a different warehouse."


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I officially hate economy shipping methods. My RAM still isn't here and it would have cost $7 to ship via UPS, but somehow having DHL ship it to USPS who then ships it to me is "free." Of course they couldn't ship it with all the other stuff either as it was in "a different warehouse."



Sometimes (actually most of the time) I enjoy to live in a small country. If I order before 3 pm I get it next morning. I did have the pleasure of using UPS when I lived in Hawaii and I'm glad to be back. Don't get me started on USPS  I hope that you get your RAM tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice to here from you Arjai.   Keep in touch buddy!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

I feel like such an idiot now. I discovered that the reason my 3770K was running mid 90s on the cores and throttling heavily with 105c on the package during IBT was because of the stupid adjustable bolt at the center of the Hyper 212 EVO not being set properly. I just now rotated the nut clockwise until it stopped and my temps went down like 20-30C. Glad I left thermal throttling enabled in UEFI and I hope I didn't f*ck over my brand new chip.  

Now maybe I can actually overclock this thing without being stuck at pathetic voltages.


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I feel like such an idiot now. I discovered that the reason my 3770K was running mid 90s on the cores and throttling heavily with 105c on the package during IBT was because of the stupid adjustable bolt at the center of the Hyper 212 EVO not being set properly. I just now rotated the nut clockwise until it stopped and my temps went down like 20-30C. Glad I left thermal throttling enabled in UEFI and I hope I didn't f*ck over my brand new chip.
> 
> Now maybe I can actually overclock this thing without being stuck at pathetic voltages.



Whoa! Scary  I normally run realtemp or coretemp in background setup to do an autoshutdown if the cores reach 70c. Those temps are crazy for 22nm, hope there's no permanent damage from that.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I feel like such an idiot now. I discovered that the reason my 3770K was running mid 90s on the cores and throttling heavily with 105c on the package during IBT was because of the stupid adjustable bolt at the center of the Hyper 212 EVO not being set properly. I just now rotated the nut clockwise until it stopped and my temps went down like 20-30C. Glad I left thermal throttling enabled in UEFI and I hope I didn't f*ck over my brand new chip.
> 
> Now maybe I can actually overclock this thing without being stuck at pathetic voltages.



It sounds like it was trying to protect itself. If it damaged the chip wouldn't it still gives you issues after you got it tightened down?

Try a Xig Night Hawk at some point- all you need to do is tighten down the crossbar and your good to go


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

Aaand now my 1 year old Corsair Force 3 120GB might be dead. It is intermittently showing up in UEFI and Windows either doesn't boot or gets to a blank screen right before the login window. Figures me restarting the computer an insane number of times probably finished it off.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Aaand now my 1 year old Corsair Force 3 120GB might be dead. It is intermittently showing up in UEFI and Windows either doesn't boot or gets to a blank screen right before the login window. Figures me restarting the computer an insane number of times probably finished it off.



Hey, my Corsair ssd just died on me too.  What a coincidence.... except mine was a 64gb Nova lol


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

RMA request sent, hope to hear back from them soon and I can get back up and running. For now, I just reinstalled Windows on my 500GB Seagate Momentus XT laptop drive that I just replaced with a Scorpio 750GB in my laptop.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope we all had a fun and feast-ly Turkey Day, here in the Us, and a plain old Great day to the rest of the world-ly TPU-er's!

I am currently at my sister's place with my nephew and a couple of his friends, getting ready to chow down, again! I had a huge lunch of Turkey and fixin's at the Mission a few hours ago, a nap, and now it's round two with family and friends!

Football has been a bit more interesting than I thought it would today. The crazy overtime win by Houston was a heart attack game with two missed field goals in overtime! Now, Washington is handing it to Dallas, sorry Dallas fans, as a Viking fan (Purple Blooded) I get a warm fuzzy when Dallas looses.

Then, in a little more than an hour, NE and the Jets! Hopefully the Jets can make a game of it against Brady and company but, it's hard to predict what the Jets are capable of, this year.

Anyways, of the things I am thankful for:
 TPU, in general, and the WCG Team, in particular, are right near the top of the list. Thanks to everyone here for all their help to me and many other virtual strangers that have the luck to show up here. I don't say things like this but, I feel like I may end up a "Lifer" here. It is really rare to find a community so willing to help with this sort of knowledge and not be talked down to due to ignorance. I have really learned a lot from you all here and for that, 

a *HUGE THANK YOU!!*


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Arjai!!!

Good to see you still hanging in there 

and Thank You for sharing your perseverance in the face of all you have gone through over the past year... I truly  your spirit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I hope we all had a fun and feast-ly Turkey Day, here in the Us, and a plain old Great day to the rest of the world-ly TPU-er's!
> 
> I am currently at my sister's place with my nephew and a couple of his friends, getting ready to chow down, again! I had a huge lunch of Turkey and fixin's at the Mission a few hours ago, a nap, and now it's round two with family and friends!
> 
> ...



We are glad to have met you bud, we wish you the best and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 23, 2012)

Same here Arjai, glad to have met you and have a happy turkey day buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I feel like such an idiot now. I discovered that the reason my 3770K was running mid 90s on the cores and throttling heavily with 105c on the package during IBT was because of the stupid adjustable bolt at the center of the Hyper 212 EVO not being set properly. I just now rotated the nut clockwise until it stopped and my temps went down like 20-30C. Glad I left thermal throttling enabled in UEFI and I hope I didn't f*ck over my brand new chip.
> 
> Now maybe I can actually overclock this thing without being stuck at pathetic voltages.



That's really wicked hot! 
At least it's fixed now 

I don't think you would have damaged it--CPUs are remarkably resilient 


Jstn7477 said:


> Aaand now my 1 year old Corsair Force 3 120GB might be dead. It is intermittently showing up in UEFI and Windows either doesn't boot or gets to a blank screen right before the login window. Figures me restarting the computer an insane number of times probably finished it off.


You're just having the worst of luck... 


Arjai said:


> I hope we all had a fun and feast-ly Turkey Day, here in the Us, and a plain old Great day to the rest of the world-ly TPU-er's!
> 
> I am currently at my sister's place with my nephew and a couple of his friends, getting ready to chow down, again! I had a huge lunch of Turkey and fixin's at the Mission a few hours ago, a nap, and now it's round two with family and friends!
> 
> ...


A Happy Thanksgiving to you too, and it's a privilege to have you 

I've found a buyer for one of my HPs and perhaps my C2D, so that would finance another rig or GPU


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're just having the worst of luck...



Hardware casualties this month:

2 PSUs (though they still sorta work, they are really old and should have been tossed out a long time ago. Used them on the "clunkers" until I got a few more PSUs)
Seagate 250GB 2.5" drive from 2008: Bad sectors proliferated and corrupted parts of the Minecraft map my makeshift home server was running. Replaced with an original 2004 36GB Velociraptor and a 2003 40GB WD IDE backup drive (both drives are NOISY but have zero errors)
Corsair SSD: Works for about 20 seconds and gives the solid HDD light of death.
GTX 470: Code 43, enough said.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2012)

I just borrowed a AII X2 220 from a friend to test out a really old AM2 board I had(the old gigabte one that i painted years ago) turns out she is working perfectly fine. After i get the i7 rig done i will be getting a AII x4 to put in it and crunch on it as well


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just borrowed a AII X2 220 from a friend to test out a really old AM2 board I had(the old gigabte one that i painted years ago) turns out she is working perfectly fine. After i get the i7 rig done i will be getting a AII x4 to put in it and crunch on it as well





That's awesome--glad you kept it around!  And an AII X2 or PhII X4 is really affordable now (I scored an X4 965 BE for $65 shipped! )


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been shared yet but I saw this posted a little bit ago on the WCG forums in regards to HCC GPU WUs:


> New work will probably start flowing in about 8 hours. We are trying to make sure we have enough ready in the pipe for the onslaught from the hungry machines.
> 
> Again, this is an estimate and can change.
> 
> ...


The clock is ticking........


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, my 2 2*8GB kits of G.Skill Sniper 1866 CL10 finally arrived today. Got them for $60 each on Newegg and one set went into my 2600K rig (totally overkill for Ubuntu) and the other set goes into my former FX-8150 rig that is replacing my mom's PC. I would have considered putting them in my new 3770K rig but I have older 4*4GB 2133 Ripjaws in there and they work at their rated speed (my 2600K refused to do 2133 on the RAM).


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 23, 2012)

Bringing down my 3xcore for today going to try and oc it a bit due to no WU's and its weak output.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2012)

Just put two HIS 7770 into my 3930k,  also picked up another 3930k for $399 at Memory Express.

  All I need now is another paycheck for a X79 board.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

One of my clunkers is offline (the 4400+ 939 machine) with what I think is another bad hard drive. Rebooted it and it drops to shell and spews a bunch of errors about processes timing out or something. HDD is a 10yo Seagate 80GB and it looks like it has 8 bad sectors so far. I still have a few IDE drives hanging around so replacing it isn't a problem if the HDD is responsible. Scanning it with HDTune Pro on my X3210 rig currently.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just put two HIS 7770 into my 3930k,  also picked up another 3930k for $399 at Memory Express.
> 
> All I need now is another paycheck for a X79 board.


Awesome!  That's really an impressive collection! 
So what will you have going now?


Jstn7477 said:


> One of my clunkers is offline (the 4400+ 939 machine) with what I think is another bad hard drive. Rebooted it and it drops to shell and spews a bunch of errors about processes timing out or something. HDD is a 10yo Seagate 80GB and it looks like it has 8 bad sectors so far. I still have a few IDE drives hanging around so replacing it isn't a problem if the HDD is responsible. Scanning it with HDTune Pro on my X3210 rig currently.



Sorry you've lost something else 
At least youc an get it fixed easily


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry you've lost something else
> At least you can get it fixed easily



Yeah, at least the problem is with an old machine and hardware this time. I get really pissed when good hardware breaks like my GTX 470 and Corsair SSD (in my main rig I just upgraded from a 2nd gen to a 3rd gen i7 platform nonetheless). I've been extremely lucky with hard drives for years but I think it's about the right time that I get hit with a bunch of failing ones.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2012)

@ion  Just have a 2600k with a 6990 and the 3930k with the twin 7770's.  I have a bad habit of shipping mother boards and CPU's to other members.

  The other 3930k will be up and running soon.  Have a 800D and a 650D that realy want to be filled with parts.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2012)

Now we just wait for those AMD (yours mj and all the rest of you) to get something to work on. I put my eggs in two baskets since I'm off to bed. One rig has a GPU only app_info in place and the other is working on 12 CPU jobs and the odd GPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

My HD7770 is now crunching again! 

I've switched that system over to a purely HCC diet, and I'll be installing the app_info file again tomorrow AM


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got a bunch of gpu units on both rigs.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My HD7770 is now crunching again!
> 
> I've switched that system over to a purely HCC diet, and I'll be installing the app_info file again tomorrow AM



Woot!!!  I have at least 50-100 of them in each rig and more coming... 

Go Time!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2012)

How can i get WCG to use both my GTX460 and GTX465 that are both in the same computer?

On WCG it shows both of them and beside the gtx465 it says (not used).

the gx465 is the 2nd card that doesn't have a display on it.









mjkmike said:


> @Ion  Just have a 2600k with a 6990 and the 3930k with the twin 7770's.*  I have a bad habit of shipping mother boards and CPU's to other members.*
> 
> The other 3930k will be up and running soon.  Have a 800D and a 650D that realy want to be filled with parts.



For that we thank you


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I have a bad habit of shipping mother boards and CPU's to other members.




That is because your such an awesome person and team member Mike!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> How can i get WCG to use both my GTX460 and GTX465 that are both in the same computer?
> 
> On WCG it shows both of them and beside the gtx465 it says (not used).
> 
> ...



Create a file in the BOINC Data folder called cc_config.xml
In it, paste the following:


> <cc_config> <options> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> </options> </cc_config>


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't wait to get home and get those babies cranking; I got to game a bit the last 2 days so I'm feeling good!   



[Ion] said:


> Create a file in the BOINC Data folder called cc_config.xml
> In it, paste the following:



That's right, I remember when you first PM'd me that [Ion] weeks back, good stuff right there.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I've ordered the RAM for my new ITX setup--now to just go ahead and get a CPU, mobo, and GPU.  Thinking I'll get a Pentium G860, some board, and an 8800GT 512.
Hope to have it crunching within two weeks


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I've ordered the RAM for my new ITX setup--now to just go ahead and get a CPU, mobo, and GPU.  Thinking I'll get a Pentium G860, some board, and an 8800GT 512.
> Hope to have it crunching within two weeks



I can't wait to see that little beast run!    I'd love to put together an itx build.... one day....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I can't wait to see that little beast run!    I'd love to put together an itx build.... one day....



Well, I'm not convinced that a 5-year-old GPU and a Pentium CPU counts as a "beast" but I do appreciate the support


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm not convinced that a 5-year-old GPU and a Pentium CPU counts as a "beast" but I do appreciate the support



Hey at least it'll look awesome!  I never had an 8800, just a 7600 and a 9800 lol  

On another note, I'm finishing up a little CPU work before switching over, running 1 WU per card, as i'm on Windows 8 right now, and anything more will result in driver crash.  However, in a little bit, before going to bed, I'll be off to Windows 7 running some real work!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Hey at least it'll look awesome!  I never had an 8800, just a 7600 and a 9800 lol
> 
> On another note, I'm finishing up a little CPU work before switching over, running 1 WU per card, as i'm on Windows 8 right now, and anything more will result in driver crash.  However, in a little bit, before going to bed, I'll be off to Windows 7 running some real work!!!!



Fresh Pie awaits those with the 7970 beasties!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Fresh Pie awaits those with the 7970 beasties!



Haha thanks!  I was actually debating to post in the pie thread saying, "I'm coming for you pie!"
hehe, here's my chance instead!

also, I'm noticing that the HCC CPU WUs go quicker than the other CPU work I've done in the past few days.  I do believe I heard that thouhg before.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 24, 2012)

FX-8150 is back online and will crunch when my mom hasn't moved the mouse for 3 minutes. Somehow the RAID 5 array stayed intact even though I moved all 4 drives to a different board.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> FX-8150 is back online and will crunch when my mom hasn't moved the mouse for 3 minutes. Somehow the RAID 5 array stayed intact even though I moved all 4 drives to a different board.



So long as it's CPU-only crunching, why don't you let it run 24/7?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 24, 2012)

My parents are paranoid about having the computer being laggy during use. You and I know that it usually isn't a problem but I'm just happy to have permission to crunch at all on their machines, so I try to make it pain free since I don't always have access to the computers when they do stuff. I'm confident that it will still output decent numbers and it's better than having no rig at all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2012)

I now have a gtx 465 and gtx 460 crunching and my i7 is pushing 4.3ghz. The GTX 465 is so loud and hot. Its beggging for watter cooling in the near future. 

Can anyone recommend a fairly cheap blcok (full cover or GPU only doesn't ,matter. ) for the 465 and a GPU only block for the 460(Asus,non-ref so needs to be GPU only,since the holes for the GPU are ref.)

I'm not worried about the 460 but i can't stand the noise of the 465.

Also Thank you Ion(i already pushed the button) for the help on getting both GPUs working.
That could also help others out.


Sorry for errors and ra,bleing its 2:35am and i'm on some good pain meds(and a lot of it) so i'm really out of it.
Its time for me to sleep,but the crunchers never sleep


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, as much as I enjoyed Windows 8 and my ssd, I'm back on WIndows 7 and the old hdd.  The plus side is that the GPU WUs are back now in full force, from the look of it, and hopefully everything will be nice and smooth as I leave it over night.  I don't want to wake up and find an error!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope all of you had a safe and happy Thanksgiving. Don't worry I am still around and kicking. 

Anyone else looking at Haswell when it hits? 

@Jstn

My cards still alive and kicking some arse?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I hope all of you had a safe and happy Thanksgiving. Don't worry I am still around and kicking.
> 
> Anyone else looking at Haswell when it hits?
> 
> ...



Thank you bro. I hope you had a great thanksgiving and that life is going good foryou.
Its been a long time man


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I now have a gtx 465 and gtx 460 crunching and my i7 is pushing 4.3ghz. The GTX 465 is so loud and hot. Its beggging for watter cooling in the near future.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a fairly cheap blcok (full cover or GPU only doesn't ,matter. ) for the 465 and a GPU only block for the 460(Asus,non-ref so needs to be GPU only,since the holes for the GPU are ref.)
> 
> ...



They are wicked loud.  Now just imagine a pair of them stuffed right together--with the fans at 100%.  Not pleasant at all 

Something I've seen is using a Kuhler H2O 620 and a DWood bracket (search for it--it's a guy at OCN that makes an aluminum bracket to use an all-in-one CPU cooler on a GPU).  Very affordable


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I hope all of you had a safe and happy Thanksgiving. Don't worry I am still around and kicking.
> 
> Anyone else looking at Haswell when it hits?
> 
> ...



Yes! Your EVGA GTX 460s are still running perfectly, and they are a great asset for my F@H contributions.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

I've added the app_info file back to my HD7770/i7-920 and it's up and running 3 GPU WUs at once now


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

My entire farm is up and crunching again.  It's a pleasure to crunch with you guys


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My entire farm is up and crunching again.  It's a pleasure to crunch with you guys



Glad to have you back on the farm!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 25, 2012)

I see the gpu WU's are back so how many can i do at a time with this 7770 3 or 4?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I see the gpu WU's are back so how many can i do at a time with this 7770 3 or 4?



KieX found that four brought no benefit over three--I'm running 3 on my HD7770


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!





I'm terribly sorry to hear about that--I can only imagine such a challenge 

I really wish you the best...please, let us know if there is any way we can help...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I see the gpu WU's are back so how many can i do at a time with this 7770 3 or 4?



I can't remember seeing that KieX made any statement about 3 being better then 4. I did an investigation on my rig 10 days ago and posted it somewhere here. In short with 3 it reports every 2:18 and with 4 every 2:07 so a slight advantage with 4. It might be different if you use the rig- I did the test with absolutely no programs open.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!



Soory about the news.  Take care bud.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!



Ah crap Brandon, I am so very sorry to hear such awful news my friend. 
I hope all of you are doing okay considering the circumstances.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!



Love yah like a brother. If you need anything just hit me up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!



Sorry to hear that man, one can be so devastating I can't even being to imagine three! 

Whatever you need please don't hesitate to contact me Brandon, wish you and your loved ones the best brotha.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2012)

Returning home with HD6850 and GTX570 in tow. One for WCG and one for F@H(guess which). Any idea how many WU's I can run on the 6850?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!



My wife's grandmother passed away last year right before Thanksgiving.  I understand what it's like going through the holidays with a loss like that.  Take your time and lean on those around you when you need it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Returning home with HD6850 and GTX570 in tow. One for WCG and one for F@H(guess which). Any idea how many WU's I can run on the 6850?





Looking at the specs of the HD6850, I'd suggest try four or five--but you may get better results with more.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!



My condoleances Brandon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what's happened to da_vid and Stan's WCG account?  I haven't seen da_vid around the forums, and Stan's WCG account dropped off a while back


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to da_vid and Stan's WCG account?  I haven't seen da_vid around the forums, and Stan's WCG account dropped off a while back



Wow, your right [Ion]!! He was pretty active for a bit, and as you noticed, is pretty much gone again.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

My HD7770s from KieX just got here--I'll be able to install them in about an hour.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My HD7770s from KieX just got here--I'll be able to install them in about an hour.



Sweeeeet!  Which system are you putting it in?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Sweeeeet!  Which system are you putting it in?



Throwing them in the i7-920 along with the other one


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

All three GPUs are installed, and I'm configuring them now


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> All three GPUs are installed, and I'm configuring them now
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/2012-11-26 16.15.43.jpg



Very nice, can't wait to see how well the rock!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Everything is up and going:




I'm running 3 WUs on each GPU and then one on just the CPU.  I think I may add a second to the CPU later--usage is in the 60-80% range most of the time.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Everything is up and going:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/gpus.png
> I'm running 3 WUs on each GPU and then one on just the CPU.  I think I may add a second to the CPU later--usage is in the 60-80% range most of the time.



Good work [Ion], that looks really nice!  Can't wait to see your pie today and tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Good work [Ion], that looks really nice!  Can't wait to see your pie today and tomorrow



Thanks 

I think I got them and got them installed too late to have much impact today--but tomorrow should be fun


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Everything is up and going:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/gpus.png
> I'm running 3 WUs on each GPU and then one on just the CPU.  I think I may add a second to the CPU later--usage is in the 60-80% range most of the time.



Very nice! 

Once you get used to running them you can consider running the All projects app_info as well. Mine has been doing well with it so far and am considering adding 2 more gpu wu's to the rig* 

*will likely give it another day or two just to make sure the wu's are running error free


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Once you get used to running them you can consider running the All projects app_info as well. Mine has been doing well with it so far and am considering adding 2 more gpu wu's to the rig*
> 
> *will likely give it another day or two just to make sure the wu's are running error free



Indeed, that's my plan.  I'd rather be able to have the CPU do something else (not that it really matters with 1 WU at a time )--but my goal was to test it out using the existing app_info file.  That way when the computer only detected two GPUs and only used one I knew what to do.  But I'll certainly try the all projects one.

What's the text of the file you're using?

I think that this should put me solidly over the 100k wall I was running up against before


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll post my app_info over on the other thread so I don't clog this thread up with gpu info 

Give me a few minutes...

** EDIT- OK all set and posted


----------



## KieX (Nov 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I can't remember seeing that KieX made any statement about 3 being better then 4. I did an investigation on my rig 10 days ago and posted it somewhere here. In short with 3 it reports every 2:18 and with 4 every 2:07 so a slight advantage with 4. It might be different if you use the rig- I did the test with absolutely no programs open.



I did post something like that a while back. Was certainly the case for me, 4 WU just wasn't giving me any good returns. But IIRC your CPU was over 1GHz faster, and your GPU at least 100MHz faster. I guess that your extra clocks made that 4th WU work whereas it was a no-go for me. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am sorry for my lack of pressence in the thread but I had three loved ones pass on me in a three day time span, two were on thanksgiving day and it has really gotten me tore up. I will put my 6950's on tomorrow since the WU's are back up and see what I can bring back. Thanks for the support!



Sorry to hear that. Take care, stay strong.



[Ion] said:


> All three GPUs are installed, and I'm configuring them now
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/2012-11-26 16.15.43.jpg



I like what I see. Was getting about 90K with three, so with a faster CPU you might be getting into 100's? Be interesting to see.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> I like what I see. Was getting about 90K with three, so with a faster CPU you might be getting into 100's? Be interesting to see.



I was consistently pulling about 35k with the one GPU.  Scaling that up to three WUs and compensating from the loss of most of the CPU (to feeding the GPUs) I think I should be right at 100k.  At least I hope so.  Then with the other i7s and everything else, I think I could reasonably count on ~150-155k/day


----------



## KieX (Nov 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> ~150-155k/day



That's my territory. But not for long 

My planned vacations are a no-go because taxman has taken a little too much off. So might as well use a fraction of those savings for a computer to take with me back to Spain in Jan.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> That's my territory. But not for long
> 
> My planned vacations are a no-go because taxman has taken a little too much off. So might as well use a fraction of those savings for a computer to take with me back to Spain in Jan.



I'm sorry to hear that you vacation had to be scuttled 

Are you not taking the SR-2 back, or is this something else that you're adding?  What sort of system are you looking at?


----------



## KieX (Nov 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you vacation had to be scuttled
> 
> Are you not taking the SR-2 back, or is this something else that you're adding?  What sort of system are you looking at?



No worries. If I can get a job when I come back to UK next year I'll be able to travel in smaller breaks like I did this year. I try my best to make all circumstances play out well for me so one plan hits the bucket, a few others will take it's place  Driving license is the priority now. Must be the only petrol-head without one :shadedshu

New build. SR-2 I'll keep in London. It's expensive, but at least it's a devil I know. My sister has binned the electricity bills so it's not easy for me to work out the costs, and the fact she's had fuses blow with hair dryers it doesn't bode well for a stable cruncher with that 1970's electricity installation.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> All three GPUs are installed, and I'm configuring them now
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/2012-11-26 16.15.43.jpg





[Ion] said:


> Everything is up and going:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/gpus.png
> I'm running 3 WUs on each GPU and then one on just the CPU.  I think I may add a second to the CPU later--usage is in the 60-80% range most of the time.



Looks like I'm going to have to up my game


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to up my game



Your output will still be nearly 2x what mine is


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to up my game





[Ion] said:


> Your output will still be nearly 2x what mine is



Yeah, he's just faking being a human like the rest of us, making us feel better.   
Seriously, I need to get another rig going!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, he's just faking being a human like the rest of us, making us feel better.
> Seriously, I need to get another rig going!


Well, these HD7770s do great PPD for their cost 
Hard to go wrong with a ~$100-$120 card that does 30k+ PPD properly configured


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2012)

I need to try and get one for my 3rd rig.  Would be nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need to try and get one for my 3rd rig.  Would be nice.



Indeed.  Doing some quick estimates, the three I have should be pulling just about 100k PPD 

And you can probably find one cheap for sub-$100 if you look


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed.  Doing some quick estimates, the three I have should be pulling just about 100k PPD
> 
> And you can probably find one cheap for sub-$100 if you look



I will soon.  Trying to save up for a car to get from point A to point B as my "toy" as I call it is just too much of a drinker 

So that's my priority, but I will look into that soon.  I'll need a video card for that rig anyways, just going to be using a X300 at least so that it can crunch on the CPU at first.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, good luck.  I understand that cars can be expensive.

Half way through the day and already over 65k points


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, good luck.  I understand that cars can be expensive.
> 
> Half way through the day and already over 65k points
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/ststs.png



Wow, that's awesome!  You're really going well, congrats!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will soon.  Trying to save up for a car to get from point A to point B as my "toy" as I call it is just too much of a drinker
> 
> So that's my priority, but I will look into that soon.  I'll need a video card for that rig anyways, just going to be using a X300 at least so that it can crunch on the CPU at first.



Yep CP try the title pawn places! I seen many small 4Cyl cars there for around like 600-1000$ in decent condition.


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, good luck.  I understand that cars can be expensive.
> 
> Half way through the day and already over 65k points
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/ststs.png



Very nice! 

I tried to make some changes to mine last night to try and work through the GFAM error issue and it went haywire 

ended up having to reinstall w/o the app_info file to get everything running again this am and my WCG results are a complete mess. 

Going to run w/o the app_info file for a few days to clear out the mess and likely try again over the weekend....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that's awesome!  You're really going well, congrats!





Norton said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I tried to make some changes to mine last night to try and work through the GFAM error issue and it went haywire
> 
> ...



Thanks guys 
It's fun seeing what can be done with not a lot of HW these days 

I saw that your results were really down this morning.  At least it's just something temporary and you didn't lose a rig.
I think with the issues you've been having, I'll just keep the app_info file I have.  At least it works reliably.


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks guys
> It's fun seeing what can be done with not a lot of HW these days
> 
> I saw that your results were really down this morning.  At least it's just something temporary and you didn't lose a rig.
> I think with the issues you've been having, I'll just keep the app_info file I have.  At least it works reliably.



Engineering rule #1 if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Unfortunately in my case with the GFAM problem it wasn't good enough to just leave alone :shadedshu

May do some swapping around and put the 7870 in the FX-6100 rig with an app_info setup for HCC only (CPU and GPU) and leave the 8 core rigs alone to do their work but will need to locate a decent gpu for my main rig first. Need to think about it some more as Christmas is coming and money is getting tight


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like my ASUS A8N-E is probably toast. I really don't think the original hard drive was the issue (I am tossing it anyway due to bad sectors) as the machine was unstable over the weekend, BOINC would run but never got any work or said I was active, Teamviewer had frozen and when I rebooted it dropped into shell with the same exact disk timeout error or whatever it was. Moved the HDD to another computer, booted up fine. Moved all parts to my last spare 939 board (ECS NFORCE4-A939) and it booted fine. I'm reformatting it though as BOINC still doesn't work right and Ubuntu is silly in that the files for anything you install are owned by root and to actually remove a program (uninstalling it from USC leaves all the files there because they are owned by root lol) you have to open a terminal and sudo rm -rf every file or directory pertaining to BOINC.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Engineering rule #1 if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Unfortunately in my case with the GFAM problem it wasn't good enough to just leave alone :shadedshu
> 
> May do some swapping around and put the 7870 in the FX-6100 rig with an app_info setup for HCC only (CPU and GPU) and leave the 8 core rigs alone to do their work but will need to locate a decent gpu for my main rig first. Need to think about it some more as Christmas is coming and money is getting tight


Ehh, my thought is if it isn't broke, make it better.  If it is broke, fix it.


Jstn7477 said:


> Looks like my ASUS A8N-E is probably toast. I really don't think the original hard drive was the issue (I am tossing it anyway due to bad sectors) as the machine was unstable over the weekend, BOINC would run but never got any work or said I was active, Teamviewer had frozen and when I rebooted it dropped into shell with the same exact disk timeout error or whatever it was. Moved the HDD to another computer, booted up fine. Moved all parts to my last spare 939 board (ECS NFORCE4-A939) and it booted fine. I'm reformatting it though as BOINC still doesn't work right and Ubuntu is silly in that the files for anything you install are owned by root and to actually remove a program (uninstalling it from USC leaves all the files there because they are owned by root lol) you have to open a terminal and sudo rm -rf every file or directory pertaining to BOINC.


I'm sorry to hear that you've lost _another_ piece of equipment.  I guess that's the danger to using older stuff?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 27, 2012)

Eh, I'm not too worried about the vintage stuff. As long as I don't lose another GeForce or a Phenom II system for a while, I'll probably be fine. If anything, it's reducing the clutter in my office and leaves room for newer, tremendously better systems.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys how much of a difference does l2 cache have on ppd?
I have sitting here an athlon ii x2 220 and a x2 240
Both have a stock vcore of 1.4v and both hit 3.5ghz easy on stock volts.
Price for both are the same. I borrowed both from 2 different frieneds. They told me I can use them,overclock them and test them out and see which I like better before I pay them.
Both seem to run the same temps,both overclock the same for 24/7 use.
So the question goes back to, how big of a difference does l2 cache make?


BTW upping the clock speed from 2.8ghz to 3.5ghz took ~30mins off of the time it takes per-task to get done. Does that seem right? (this is on the X2 220)


----------



## HammerON (Nov 28, 2012)

Got the new 7770 installed:






Only problem I have with the two HIS 7770 GPU's is that for some reason I cannot monitor their temps. The cards stay nice and cool by touch, not like the two 580's which are pretty hot...
Don't know why I can't see their temps though...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe HIS uses different sensors than the stock and Sapphire cards? Try GPU-Z or HWMonitor. Or CCC.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 28, 2012)

Tried GPU-Z, AfterBurner, Trixx, and Precision with no luck. I will try HWMonitor...
CCC doesn't have the Performance option for some reason...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe without the nvidia cards/drivers.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah. I am begining to think there may be a conflict. I am just happy to be able to run all 4 GPU's in the same system

And I made a mistake. They are VisionTek cards....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2012)

SekeRob:

"For comparison: The record before the double image packaging was 1,357,710 (Nov.12) single image results. The projected double image validations for today, Nov.27, is 830,224 or 1,660,448 single images, an up by 22% over the old record... so sorry, but based on what I knew, that's leaving *65 days* (The this morning adjusted algo result)

Crunch On, (and you better hurry if you had any serious badge level in mind "

and yes we are talking about HCC.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Guys how much of a difference does l2 cache have on ppd?
> I have sitting here an athlon ii x2 220 and a x2 240
> Both have a stock vcore of 1.4v and both hit 3.5ghz easy on stock volts.
> Price for both are the same. I borrowed both from 2 different frieneds. They told me I can use them,overclock them and test them out and see which I like better before I pay them.
> ...


I'm honestly not sure ATM.  I've been trying to do some tests on my HPs and older laptops, but I have confounding variables that's making it hard (namely, some run Vista, some run 7, and some run Ubuntu).  I'll look at my numbers and see what info I can dredge up 
And as far as the time difference goes--what sort of percentage increase is this?  Because HCC completes _far, far_ faster than CEP2.


HammerON said:


> Got the new 7770 installed:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121128/Capture015.jpg
> 
> Only problem I have with the two HIS 7770 GPU's is that for some reason I cannot monitor their temps. The cards stay nice and cool by touch, not like the two 580's which are pretty hot...
> Don't know why I can't see their temps though...


That's awesome! 
And it's not like the GTX580s are _that_ hot...they're sure running cooler than the GTX470s I have 


mstenholm said:


> SekeRob:
> 
> "For comparison: The record before the double image packaging was 1,357,710 (Nov.12) single image results. The projected double image validations for today, Nov.27, is 830,224 or 1,660,448 single images, an up by 22% over the old record... so sorry, but based on what I knew, that's leaving *65 days* (The this morning adjusted algo result)
> 
> ...



Thank you for keeping us updated!  It's awesome to see how much time the GPU applications have chopped off of this-but it is a shame that our cards will be idled in two months


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well the 6950's are back online this morning. For now my network connection issues have been fixed. I got a router from Edward and it works great until you start downloading heavily (large files like steam games). It would boot loop once it had over loaded and I would have to unplug it and wait about 2 minutes then connect it back and it would be fine until I started downloading again. My boss brought me a nice access point that he used in his home last year so I took it and a Pentium 4 combo loaded with IPfire and created a custom firewall/DHCP server. I downloaded most of the games I have in my steam collection and it ran 2.5-3.2mbps strong the WHOLE TIME even while I browsed the web with no slow downs or disconnects. I am planning on building a silent cooled ITX system to serve and my router 24/7 but for now I have a mATX MB tray with this P4 combo in it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 28, 2012)

My bad Brandon. I checked it before I shipped it out to you, guess I should have checked it better than I did.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> My bad Brandon. I checked it before I shipped it out to you, guess I should have checked it better than I did.



its ok man, I think it was just getting too hot at heavy loads, I bet if I modded the top with one of those slim 80mm fans that was on the cooler you sent me, it would be fine. When I would have to reboot it, It was quite warm to the touch.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd just open it up and check it. Maybe make a small heatsink for the processor if it didn't have one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'd just open it up and check it. Maybe make a small heatsink for the processor if it didn't have one.



Yea that should work. I have a family member that needs a router though so I will probably "Pay it forward" and gift it to her. She is a good person and I would like to help her out cause I was helped when I was in need 

You are a good man ed!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

Great---WCG is shut down for maintenance again


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great---WCG is shut down for maintenance again



By now I think we all got used to it and hence have a small buffer. At least this time I'm good for 1-2 hours. When I run the app_info file my estimate time for one GPU unit goes up to around 2 hours (is 5-6 min) so even if I set the minimum buffer to a high number I never have more then 100 at any given time.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

I picked up two more of the HP SFFs tonight and a bunch of HDDs.  I'm installing Vista on one HP later, and if I can get my laptop to properly create a Win7 flash drive I'll set up the Atom after this.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I picked up two more of the HP SFFs tonight and a bunch of HDDs.  I'm installing Vista on one HP later, and if I can get my laptop to properly create a Win7 flash drive I'll set up the Atom after this.



Congrats on all your shweet deal you get!


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I picked up two more of the HP SFFs tonight and a bunch of HDDs.  I'm installing Vista on one HP later, and if I can get my laptop to properly create a Win7 flash drive I'll set up the Atom after this.




Here you go:
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 29, 2012)

Finally got BOINC fixed on the machines I was having problems with. It wasn't an issue with permissions at all, but rather the client (7.0.27) seems to think by default that the computer is always being used and it won't do anything until you dig up the menu and tell it to always do work and network communication. 

So, that means I got my other 939 X2 system going, but I also readded my Pentium M laptop, Turion64 ML-37 laptop and a single core s754 Athlon64 3500+. With those three I can probably get about 1200-1500 PPD I think.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Congrats on all your shweet deal you get!


Thanks 
I could have theoretically gotten more, but I had to carry them on two buses and then all the way across campus.  Two seemed like it would be enough.  I'll get two more next week in all likelihood 


Norton said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool



That's the tool I'm using--but every time I try my flash drives (4GB ones) it says that the process failed. I've borrowed an 8GB one from a friend and it seems to be working 


Jstn7477 said:


> Finally got BOINC fixed on the machines I was having problems with. It wasn't an issue with permissions at all, but rather the client (7.0.27) seems to think by default that the computer is always being used and it won't do anything until you dig up the menu and tell it to always do work and network communication.
> 
> So, that means I got my other 939 X2 system going, but I also readded my Pentium M laptop, Turion64 ML-37 laptop and a single core s754 Athlon64 3500+. With those three I can probably get about 1200-1500 PPD I think.



Ooh, single cores 

I draw the line at anything older than a C2D or AMD X2.  To me, a Pentium D, P4, or AMD A64 just isn't worth the size and effort it takes.  But that extra PPD sounds great


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 29, 2012)

If I paid for the electricity, it would be a different story. Threw them up to see if WCG will finish off their lives as they are pretty much useless for anything else I do.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> If I paid for the electricity, it would be a different story. Threw them up to see if WCG will finish off their lives as they are pretty much useless for anything else I do.



I understand entirely.  It's free electricity that lets me run all of these HPs.  But for me, space really is the bigger concern--there just isn't that much space available in a standard college dorm room


----------



## theonedub (Nov 29, 2012)

Took a little time tonight to hopefully rid my main PC of some overclocking bugs. Going to let it run WCG on the CPU and GPU and see what the status is in the morning- should have me back on my 8-12hr minimum daily average run time. 

Now to find time to get the other i7 running perfect.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

I know we usually celebrate BOINC milestones--but I saw this in WCG this morning and was just too thrilled not to share it:





All six of the HPs are up and crunching right now:




As is the Atom, which blows chunks for crunching.  I have literally not seen a system this slow for WCG.  At least it runs sub-50C even with no fan and doesn't draw enough electricity to turn on the PSU fan.


----------



## KieX (Nov 29, 2012)

Been 2nd in the stats for my country for just over a year and will probably never be 1st as that spot is occupied by Bankinter (bank which is also normally top 10 producer for WCG).

Thanks to GPU WU's though, I was closer than ever before at nearly 1/3 of it's output (maybe more today?)





PPD craze has bit me, so this was a small moment of joy.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Been 2nd in the stats for my country for just over a year and will probably never be 1st as that spot is occupied by Bankinter (bank which is also normally top 10 producer for WCG).
> 
> Thanks to GPU WU's though, I was closer than ever before at nearly 1/3 of it's output (maybe more today?)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121129/Capture771.jpg
> ...



Sweet job!  Overcoming Bankinter would be very challenging--it's basically a formidable one-user team 
But good job--#2 in the country is nothing to scoff at!  I'd never come close to being #2 in the United States!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2012)

KieX said:


> Been 2nd in the stats for my country for just over a year and will probably never be 1st as that spot is occupied by Bankinter (bank which is also normally top 10 producer for WCG).
> 
> Thanks to GPU WU's though, I was closer than ever before at nearly 1/3 of it's output (maybe more today?)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121129/Capture771.jpg
> ...



In all reality you are the #1 single cruncher.  Bankister is a crap load of PC's and people probably 

Great work Dan, you really set an example!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

So this is my Atom system.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I literally had no idea that it was possible for GFAM WUs to take this long--by comparison they finish in about 4.5-5 hours on my i7 laptop.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So this is my Atom system.....http://img.techpowerup.org/121130/atom.png
> I literally had no idea that it was possible for GFAM WUs to take this long--by comparison they finish in about 4.5-5 hours on my i7 laptop.



Am I reading that properly? like 32 hours?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Am I reading that properly? like 32 hours?



Like 32 hours.  Admittedly, I'm not sure how much of it is actual CPU time vs elapsed time--it was running Windows Updates for some of that time.  But still--that's a phenomenally long time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Like 32 hours.  Admittedly, I'm not sure how much of it is actual CPU time vs elapsed time--it was running Windows Updates for some of that time.  But still--that's a phenomenally long time.



LOL my celeron G440 would do WU's in like 2-3 hours and it was a 1m cache single core LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL my celeron G440 would do WU's in like 2-3 hours and it was a 1m cache single core LOL



Well, this is an 8w CPU running 4 WUs at once.  I'm sure it would be much faster with HT off.  I know that even my C2D Celerons are far, far faster than this


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, this is an 8w CPU running 4 WUs at once.  I'm sure it would be much faster with HT off.  I know that even my C2D Celerons are far, far faster than this



HAHA yea it does have the low power thing going for it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi guys

I won't be here too much in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be crunching.

My little bro died yesterday and it is very hard to take. His mom still in vacation and we don't know how to announce it. 

I'll keep my rig crunching but will be away.

See ya later guys


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I won't be here too much in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be crunching.
> 
> ...



OMG?!?!?!?!?! I am so SO SO sorry christ...... You have my deepest condolences!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I won't be here too much in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be crunching.
> 
> ...



Oh man, I am so sorry!  It's extremely sad to hear and for your family to go through; I can't even imagine a loss so close!!! 
The team has your back, we are here to help you get through it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I won't be here too much in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be crunching.
> 
> ...



Oh that's awful! 
I can't even imagine a tragedy like that--my deepest condolences 

Let us know if you need anything--we're a Team that helps each other out in hard times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I won't be here too much in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be crunching.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear that buddy, I got goosebumps just reason that.  I can't imagine me in that position.  Just please try to stay composed as best as you can and take all the time you need.  TPU wishes you the best man!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2012)

It's quite saddening to hear a lot of people losing the ones they love recently. Stay strong, guys.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I won't be here too much in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be crunching.
> 
> ...



My sincere condoleances Chris.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 30, 2012)

@ Christ.  Stay strong and if you can't look to others for help.  My family has helped alot back and forth through too meny times in the last few years.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

mjkmike - Bringing the magic to the mike before magic mike! You are always here to help and we all appreciate that!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> mjkmike - Bringing the magic to the mike before magic mike! You are always here to help and we all appreciate that!



I don't get it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I don't get it.



Magic Mike movie

about some guy strippers that every girl in the world JUST HAD TO SEE a while back... LOL


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 30, 2012)

@ Brandon.  It's bad enough that I get shit for my real name and now this.


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss Christ 

As others have said, your Team is here to help if we can...


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I won't be here too much in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be crunching.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your loss  That is a difficult situation to be in when you have to tell a mother and she is not there. No easy way to do it.
Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I won't be here too much in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be crunching.
> 
> ...



 Oh my God bro!!!!!! I am so very sorry for the loss man. This is just awful news to hear.  

My deepest condolences to family, friends, and everyone that was close.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2012)

It really is sad to see such stories recently around here.  I guess it's part of being so close to a bunch of nerds behind a PC you know.  Really feels like family here.


----------



## om3n- (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anybody know if the HCC tasks are still longer?  10 mins ish? I upgraded my system to find they're taking 8. If so, nice.. If not well $&#^ lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It really is sad to see such stories recently around here.  I guess it's part of being so close to a bunch of nerds behind a PC you know.  Really feels like family here.


Indeed--all of you are my online family 


om3n- said:


> Does anybody know if the HCC tasks are still longer?  10 mins ish? I upgraded my system to find they're taking 8. If so, nice.. If not well $&#^ lol.



Yes--they stuck two WUs together into one, so it should take not quite twice as long


----------



## Daimus (Dec 1, 2012)

Time to increase the power.
My new Sapphire HD7870 is working paired with a HD7850 x4 GPU WU each.
I figure both can give 100k ppd.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Time to increase the power.
> My new Sapphire HD7870 is working paired with a HD7850 x4 GPU WU each.
> I figure both can give 100k ppd.
> 
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1212/68/64db4186e046.jpg



 Those 2 cards will definitely go over 100k ppd!


I'm pulling 8 gpu wu's out of a 7870 and it's going strong at 60k ppd and climbing


----------



## Daimus (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm pulling 8 gpu wu's out of a 7870 and it's going strong at 60k ppd and climbing



8 gpu wu?
How much time takes HD7870 to complete one? I may be able to speed up?


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> 8 gpu wu?
> How much time takes HD7870 to complete one? I may be able to speed up?



It's running through about 50 gpu wu's per hour (avg 1.2 min each). 

Here a screenshot (doing 12 jobs on an 8 core- 8 gpu, 4 cpu):






Gotta love AMD's server grade FX chips


----------



## Daimus (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's running through about 50 gpu wu's per hour (avg 1.2 min each).
> 
> Here a screenshot (doing 12 jobs on an 8 core- 8 gpu, 4 cpu):



Thank you Norton, it's just amazing. I'll try x5 at first time.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thank you Norton, it's just amazing. I'll try x5 at first time.



My results/day went up from just over 300 to over 1000 between the single wu and the 8 wu's so that may give you some guidance on how much of an improvement you may get


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2012)

The i7 was down lastnight and will be down for part of today, I was setting up watercooling and had one of the barbs come lose when I was putting the tube on,didn't catch it in time so ended up with water on my motherboard. Going to leave power off of it till I get home from work. 
You guys think little under 20hours will be fine before I power it up?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Time to increase the power.
> My new Sapphire HD7870 is working paired with a HD7850 x4 GPU WU each.
> I figure both can give 100k ppd.
> 
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1212/68/64db4186e046.jpg


That's awesome!  I look forward to seeing some stiff competition for Pie from you 


Norton said:


> It's running through about 50 gpu wu's per hour (avg 1.2 min each).
> 
> Here a screenshot (doing 12 jobs on an 8 core- 8 gpu, 4 cpu):
> 
> ...


That's awesome--perhaps I should try giving each of my HD7770 GPU WUs half a CPU thread instead of 7/8.  Given that a HT i7 is pretty much as good as a FX-8 it may work...



p_o_s_pc said:


> The i7 was down lastnight and will be down for part of today, I was setting up watercooling and had one of the barbs come lose when I was putting the tube on,didn't catch it in time so ended up with water on my motherboard. Going to leave power off of it till I get home from work.
> You guys think little under 20hours will be fine before I power it up?



Oooh, that sucks 
At least it was off, right?  I'd give it a bit more than 20 hours, but I'm overly cautious about these sorts of things...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's running through about 50 gpu wu's per hour (avg 1.2 min each).
> 
> Here a screenshot (doing 12 jobs on an 8 core- 8 gpu, 4 cpu):
> 
> ...



Sexy, I love seeing a whole lot of WU's being put out like that!  Awesome numbers too!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Those 2 cards will definitely go over 100k ppd!
> 
> 
> I'm pulling 8 gpu wu's out of a 7870 and it's going strong at 60k ppd and climbing



 wow!!!! I just got the 7870 yesterday and going to install it today. 
Shoot me the config file for that one Norton.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> wow!!!! I just got the 7870 yesterday and going to install it today.
> Shoot me the config file for that one Norton.



Just used the app_info for ATI HCC GPU and CPU, then followed the guide that Mad Shot wrote (both are in the 1st page of the guide)



Spoiler:  here it is with my cpu/gpu settings





```
<app_info> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
	</app> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info>
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</name>
		<executable/>
   </file_info>
	<app_version> 
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
		<version_num>705</version_num> 
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
		<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
		<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus> 
		<max_ncpus>4.0</max_ncpus> 
			<coproc> 
				<type>ATI</type> 
				<count>.125</count> 
			</coproc> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
			<main_program/> 
		</file_ref> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name> 
			<open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
		</file_ref> 
	</app_version>
	<app_version>
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name>
		<version_num>705</version_num>
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
		<avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
		<max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
		<api_version>6.13.0</api_version>
		<file_ref>
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</file_name>
			<main_program/>
		</file_ref>
	</app_version>
</app_info>
```


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

So the 
	
	



```
<count>.125</count>
```
 is the command that tells the system to run 8 GPU threads? So .250 would tell it to run 4? 

I will probably start out running 4 and see how the 7870 does I guess, unless you think it should run 8 LOL


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> So the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go straight in lol. It should be fine. If you notice it's not going too well you can just close BOINC, edit the file to a lower number without losing any workunits in the process.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> So the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't mind a little lag (very little) I would say run 6 (0.167) or 8 (0.125)... if you want to stay on the safer side and try it out first then go with 4. If you use 4 then change the cpu # from 4 to 2  or 3 (i.e. to let each gpu wu use 0.5 cpu's)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> If you use 4 then change the cpu # from 4 to 2 or 3 (i.e. to let each gpu wu use 0.5 cpu's)



 I guess ya lost me there?????? Not sure what your referring to. Is that to say I should drop my CPU thread count? I want to run my 8 threads with the cpu and also run the 7870 on 4, 6, or 8 WU's as well.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I guess ya lost me there?????? Not sure what your referring to. Is that to say I should drop my CPU thread count? I want to run my 8 threads with the cpu and also run the 7870 on 4, 6, or 8 WU's as well.



See below (you don't have to use a full cpu core/thread for every gpu):

# of cpu's per gpu: <avg_ncpus>*0.5*</avg_ncpus> 
# of cpu core for all gpu's:		<max_ncpus>*4.0*</max_ncpus> 
			                <coproc> 
				             <type>ATI</type> 
				              <count>.125</count>

*EDIT- the other 4 threads will run the HCC cpu wu (12 threads total)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

```
<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus> 
		<max_ncpus>4.0</max_ncpus> 
			<coproc> 
				<type>ATI</type> 
				<count>.125</count>
```

So, with the above inserted into the code, what your saying is it will run 4 CPU and 8 GPU work units totaling 12 WU threads?

If that is the case, couldn't I write the following?


```
<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus> 
		<max_ncpus>[B]8.0[/B]</max_ncpus> 
			<coproc> 
				<type>ATI</type> 
				<count>.125</count>
```

Wouldn't that give me the 8 CPU and 8 GPU Work units?


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> ```
> <avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
> <max_ncpus>4.0</max_ncpus>
> <coproc>
> ...



Yep- that's what my FX-8350 rig is running now.

The 2nd one will give you 8 gpu's only- Max/Avg needs to equal the number of gpu wu's you have set it for


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome!  I look forward to seeing some stiff competition for Pie from you
> 
> That's awesome--perhaps I should try giving each of my HD7770 GPU WUs half a CPU thread instead of 7/8.  Given that a HT i7 is pretty much as good as a FX-8 it may work...
> 
> ...



It had no power at all going to it(pulled from the wall) when it happened and hasn't. Had any power to it since.I was testing the loop with another psu(crap delta from a e gateway). 
In the past I got water on a board with it running,wiped it off let it dry for a couple of minutes and started right back up.


EDIT:board keeps going into boot loop or freeze when gets to windows, going to let it dry today too and run a live linux 
USB on it to see if it will run that at least.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yep- that's what my FX-8350 rig is running now.
> 
> The 2nd one will give you 8 gpu's only- Avg X Max needs to equal the number of gpu wu's you have set it for



 Your FX-8350 is an 8 core chip; isn't it? So your only running half of your chip crunching?


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Your FX-8350 is an 8 core chip; isn't it? So your only running half of your chip crunching?



Sorry fixed my post it's Max/Avg (4/0.5= 8)..... leaves 4 more cores available for other work.


----------



## Daimus (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys, I tried x6 for each card and 0.5 CPU (a total of 12 wu) and experienced terrible lags. IDK, maybe I should blame Phenom x6. Tomorrow I will try with FX-8.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Guys, I tried x6 for each card and 0.5 CPU (a total of 12 wu) and experienced terrible lags. IDK, maybe I should blame Phenom x6. Tomorrow I will try with FX-8.



I think it's possible that it's just a lot for the GPUs to handle.  For example, on my i7/HD7770 rig, running 1 WU, it's still totally usable--I don't even notice anything slow.  But running 3 WUs/card is certainly sluggish for general use.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Guys, I tried x6 for each card and 0.5 CPU (a total of 12 wu) and experienced terrible lags. IDK, maybe I should blame Phenom x6. Tomorrow I will try with FX-8.





[Ion] said:


> I think it's possible that it's just a lot for the GPUs to handle.  For example, on my i7/HD7770 rig, running 1 WU, it's still totally usable--I don't even notice anything slow.  But running 3 WUs/card is certainly sluggish for general use.



You're experience on the FX-8 should be better. These things are multi-tasking beasts and my lag is noticeable but in no way unbearable  

Maybe in your case running 2x wu's vs actual cores is too much- I'm only at 1.5x ???


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, my output is going to be down for at least a little while.  I've switched my 2 GTX460s back over to Folding@home.  Their performance on WCG was weak--maybe ~7k PPD per card, compared to just over 100k/card on Folding@home.  So I should be down about 14-15k PPD, at least for now.  Maybe if I sell one of these HPs I'll throw an ATI card in one of the other ones.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 2, 2012)

My numbers will down because i was a drunk ass and fogot to let the old x79 rig crunch after pulling mem for the new rig.  Also new rig is almost done,  better numbers coming soon.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2012)

Ice had too mvch too drink tonight but good job teM!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Ice had too mvch too drink tonight but good job teM!!!


Can somebody make sure he makes it to bed safely? Don't worry about me, I'm gonna sleep right here... I gotta good fire going.







[/IMG]


----------



## Daimus (Dec 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> You're experience on the FX-8 should be better. These things are multi-tasking beasts and my lag is noticeable but in no way unbearable
> 
> Maybe in your case running 2x wu's vs actual cores is too much- I'm only at 1.5x ???


I guess you're right. x2 WU per core is too much for the good old Phenom. In addition to this, one of the GPU's uses PCI-E x4 slot, it can somehow affect, I suppose. 




mjkmike said:


> My numbers will down because i was a drunk ass and fogot to let the old x79 rig crunch after pulling mem for the new rig.





manofthem said:


> Ice had too mvch too drink tonight but good job teM!!!





BUCK NASTY said:


> Can somebody make sure he makes it to bed safely? Don't worry about me, I'm gonna sleep right here... I gotta good fire going.



Stay safe gentelman What the festival was for everyone yesterday, if I may ask? Or just a celebration of another weekend?

@Buck 
Your fireplace looks great, especially nice for a cold winter day.


----------



## hat (Dec 2, 2012)

I might be grabbing a 7970 or somesuch for my main machine. After getting a 120hz monitor, I now feel compelled to get some serious graphics power to actually push out that high of a framerate. I suppose the 5870 would then go in the secondary system, replacing the gtx260.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2012)

Grrr. Last night my wife closed BOINC and didn't re-open it when I told her specifically to only let it snooze.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Grrr. Last night my wife closed BOINC and didn't re-open it when I told her specifically to only let it snooze.


Not condoning violence, but something must be done!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Can somebody make sure he makes it to bed safely? Don't worry about me, I'm gonna sleep right here... I gotta good fire going.





Daimus said:


> Stay safe gentelman What the festival was for everyone yesterday, if I may ask? Or just a celebration of another weekend?



Hey guys, I'm good, the wife made sure I was taken care of last night, though she wasn't too happy about it. It was my bro's 5th year anniversary party, and I was making lots of drinks, went through lots of bottles....  Mixed drinks, frozen drinks, on the rocks, the wild turkey, and it catches up to you. 

But that was last night, this is Sunday and time to take the family to breakfast


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm going to take my i7-920/HD7770 rig offline for probably an hour to an hour and a half today--I'm going to finally install it in the Source 210 I bought several weeks back.  No need to have a BNIB case just sitting here...


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2012)

Slightly off-topic.. wondering if anyone else can give me some input on the ATI cards?

The XFX 7950 crunches around 71C with a quiet 49% fan speed at 1000MHz core. I tried playing FarCry3 yesterday with it and the temperatures rocketed up to 80C with a loud 63% fan speed at a lower 900Mhz core.

Bit confused by that: gaming runs hotter than crunching? This also runs almost 20C hotter than the ASUS ones, so wondering if there's a safe limit to these 79xx temps?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> Slightly off-topic.. wondering if anyone else can give me some input on the ATI cards?
> 
> The XFX 7950 crunches around 71C with a quiet 49% fan speed at 1000MHz core. I tried playing FarCry3 yesterday with it and the temperatures rocketed up to 80C with a loud 63% fan speed at a lower 900Mhz core.
> 
> Bit confused by that: gaming runs hotter than crunching? This also runs almost 20C hotter than the ASUS ones, so wondering if there's a safe limit to these 79xx temps?



I've noticed that WCG just isn't that hard on GPUs.  On my nV cards, for example, at the same fan speed the temperatures under Folding@home are something like 20C higher than WCG.  Even on my ATI cards, running the 3 WUs at once, temperatures are lower than playing Portal 2 with everything maxed out.  My assumption is just that there parts of the GPU that the game uses but the WCG coding folks haven't figured out how to use.

I know that most GPUs have a thermal limit of either 99C of 105C....if you can keep it sub-80C that sounds totally fine.  Obviously the lower the better though...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> Bit confused by that: gaming runs hotter than crunching?



Games are most likely using more parts of the GPU where crunching, in particular for the HCC GPU WUs, might be only doing certain kind of math on the GPU, so even if all the compute cores are being used, the entirety of those cores may not.


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I've noticed that WCG just isn't that hard on GPUs.  On my nV cards, for example, at the same fan speed the temperatures under Folding@home are something like 20C higher than WCG.  Even on my ATI cards, running the 3 WUs at once, temperatures are lower than playing Portal 2 with everything maxed out.  My assumption is just that there parts of the GPU that the game uses but the WCG coding folks haven't figured out how to use.
> 
> I know that most GPUs have a thermal limit of either 99C of 105C....if you can keep it sub-80C that sounds totally fine.  Obviously the lower the better though...





Aquinus said:


> Games are most likely using more parts of the GPU where crunching, in particular for the HCC GPU WUs, might be only doing certain kind of math on the GPU, so even if all the compute cores are being used, the entirety of those cores may not.



Thanks  Guess it makes sense when I see it like that. I just thought it would have been the other way round so that's why I was a little worried.

I have to admit I am starting to miss my 670 for gaming though (sold and used money for 7950).


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> Slightly off-topic.. wondering if anyone else can give me some input on the ATI cards?
> 
> The XFX 7950 crunches around 71C with a quiet 49% fan speed at 1000MHz core. I tried playing FarCry3 yesterday with it and the temperatures rocketed up to 80C with a loud 63% fan speed at a lower 900Mhz core.
> 
> Bit confused by that: gaming runs hotter than crunching? This also runs almost 20C hotter than the ASUS ones, so wondering if there's a safe limit to these 79xx temps?



More off topic - I got a XFX 7770 (2 fan thing) and a ASUS 7770 DirectCu. XFX 1000 MHz, 1000 rpm (40 %) 50 C. Asus 1090 MHz, 1000 rpm 40 C (10 %). Sitting in the same open rig doing same thing. In fact the XFX got the better position in slot 4. Back to topic GPU crunching is not putting a lot of strain on the GPU. Folding/gaiming is a lot harder and why did you stray from Asus ?


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> More off topic - I got a XFX 7770 (2 fan thing) and a ASUS 7770 DirectCu. XFX 1000 MHz, 1000 rpm (40 %) 50 C. Asus 1090 MHz, 1000 rpm 40 C (10 %). Sitting in the same open rig doing same thing. In fact the XFX got the better position in slot 4. Back to topic GPU crunching is not putting a lot of strain on the GPU. Folding/gaiming is a lot harder and why did you stray from Asus ?



Nice temps on that. As for the XFX.. well.. the case for the main PC is a mATX with a sound card.. didn't really want a 3-slot card in there. Just never expected the difference to be so HUGE! :shadedshu

Think I'll probably end up looking for some after-market cooling, because too late for a return/swap now. Either that or keep playing with noise-cancelling headphones and pretend nothing is happening whilst I have 20fans pointing at the graphics card.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nice temps on that. As for the XFX.. well.. the case for the main PC is a mATX with a sound card.. didn't really want a 3-slot card in there. Just never expected the difference to be so HUGE! :shadedshu
> 
> Think I'll probably end up looking for some after-market cooling, because too late for a return/swap now. Either that or keep playing with noise-cancelling headphones and pretend nothing is happening whilst I have 20fans pointing at the graphics card.



OK temperature is obtained in a 12-15 C workshop. My i7-970 C (W-something) running at 8 of 12 threads is at 40-42 C @ 4.1 GHz air cooled 

Yes the Asus takes up a lot of real estate but the cooler is good but if the space is tight then the decision easy.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> Slightly off-topic.. wondering if anyone else can give me some input on the ATI cards?
> 
> The XFX 7950 crunches around 71C with a quiet 49% fan speed at 1000MHz core. I tried playing FarCry3 yesterday with it and the temperatures rocketed up to 80C with a loud 63% fan speed at a lower 900Mhz core.
> 
> Bit confused by that: gaming runs hotter than crunching? This also runs almost 20C hotter than the ASUS ones, so wondering if there's a safe limit to these 79xx temps?



Get used to it, as my XFX 7950 regularly games at 85-87c (1075/1400 1.05v) and crazy loud fans. When I bought it in June it was $325 (a steal at the time) and it was the only brand with a lifetime warranty so I picked one up. I'll be finding a different AIB manufacturer for my next high end card as this XFX DD crap is basically the bare minimum needed to cool the card. It even has a smaller heatsink than the 7970 version despite the shroud and everything being identical.


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Get used to it, as my XFX 7950 regularly games at 85-87c (1075/1400 1.05v) and crazy loud fans. When I bought it in June it was $325 (a steal at the time) and it was the only brand with a lifetime warranty so I picked one up. I'll be finding a different AIB manufacturer for my next high end card as this XFX DD crap is basically the bare minimum needed to cool the card. It even has a smaller heatsink than the 7970 version despite the shroud and everything being identical.



That both makes me sad and happy. Means mine's not exceptionally bad.. but it definitely is bad. Was also a good deal cheaper than the others and on paper the dual fan looks like a good configuration. The few extra ££ for the Asus were well worth it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, the i7-920 is now in a case:




It's up and crunching again, although everything is running a little warm


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the i7-920 is now in a case:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/P1100595.jpg
> It's up and crunching again, although everything is running a little warm



Put the cooler in the rear fan port and add the 4 additional fans (2- front, 2-top) and you will be all set


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Put the cooler in the rear fan port and add the 4 additional fans (2- front, 2-top) and you will be all set



Can't.  The heatsink on the vREGs is so tall that it blocks the radiator going there (barely, but it still does).  I tried to put it in the top--there's just not enough space between the top of the case and the motherboard.

And I already have two fans in the top--two Rosewills.  I was thinking of putting the cooler on the bottom, but I don't think that the tubes are long enough (even if I rotate the block) and there isn't much airflow under the bottom of the case.  And on the front there isn't space for push/pull


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Can't.  The heatsink on the vREGs is so tall that it blocks the radiator going there (barely, but it still does).  I tried to put it in the top--there's just not enough space between the top of the case and the motherboard.
> 
> And I already have two fans in the top--two Rosewills.  I was thinking of putting the cooler on the bottom, but I don't think that the tubes are long enough (even if I rotate the block) and there isn't much airflow under the bottom of the case.  And on the front there isn't space for push/pull



Will it mount outside of the case either in the rear or the top? 

You won't be able to use the side panel but at least you will have the cooler at an optimal orientation and have the heat leaving the case....


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Will it mount outside of the case either in the rear or the top?
> 
> You won't be able to use the side panel but at least you will have the cooler at an optimal orientation and have the heat leaving the case....



That would almost certainly work.  But particularly since this is the system I'm bringing home for winter break, I'd like to have it fully assemble-able.  I think that with the 3 120mm fans exhausting it should be fine.  It's certainly not ideal like this--I will see what can be done.  If it wasn't a sealed loop then I would be able to run the tubes through the top expansion slot--but no way to do that with this setup, unfortunately


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would almost certainly work.  But particularly since this is the system I'm bringing home for winter break, I'd like to have it fully assemble-able.  I think that with the 3 120mm fans exhausting it should be fine.  It's certainly not ideal like this--I will see what can be done.  If it wasn't a sealed loop then I would be able to run the tubes through the top expansion slot--but no way to do that with this setup, unfortunately



Not sure how much space you have, but you could try mounting one fan of the rad inside the 3x optical drive bay, and have the rad in that small gap to the motherboard. Something I learnt recently

Edit: that's how my H100 is mounted on the elysium: http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/DSC_0142.jpg
(granted more space and a HDD rack.. but you get the idea. zip ties are your friend)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> Not sure how much space you have, but you could try mounting one fan of the rad inside the 3x optical drive bay, and have the rad in that small gap to the motherboard. Something I learnt recently
> 
> Edit: that's how my H100 is mounted on the elysium: http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/DSC_0142.jpg



Problem is, the front cover is just solid plastic--not something that will let a lot of air in.  And I'd really not like to have a gaping hole there...


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Problem is, the front cover is just solid plastic--not something that will let a lot of air in.  And I'd really not like to have a gaping hole there...



Ah. What about some cheap mesh optical drive covers off ebay or something?


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would almost certainly work.  But particularly since this is the system I'm bringing home for winter break, I'd like to have it fully assemble-able.  I think that with the 3 120mm fans exhausting it should be fine.  It's certainly not ideal like this--I will see what can be done.  If it wasn't a sealed loop then I would be able to run the tubes through the top expansion slot--but no way to do that with this setup, unfortunately



Only other idea I would have is to put the rad w/fans into the optical bays (not sure about the fit?) and reverse the airflow (rear and top fans- intake, cooler and 2 front fans- exhaust (thru the front))

Other than that I'm stumped with the exception of cutting into the sealed unit to mount the hoses outside... which I wouldn't want to do either (will void the warranty) 

*EDIT- and as KieX stated- pickup some mesh front covers (leave it open for now)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> Ah. What about some cheap mesh optical drive covers off ebay or something?


That's a good idea.  I'm going to look this week and see if I can't get some mesh covers locally that could go there.  But mounting the radiator there would make a lot of sense.


Norton said:


> Only other idea I would have is to put the rad w/fans into the optical bays (not sure about the fit?) and reverse the airflow (rear and top fans- intake, cooler and 2 front fans- exhaust (thru the front))
> 
> Other than that I'm stumped with the exception of cutting into the sealed unit to mount the hoses outside... which I wouldn't want to do either (will void the warranty)



KieX suggested that--the problem is right now that it's just hard plastic over the front.  I'll look for some mesh that might allow air through?


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a good idea.  I'm going to look this week and see if I can't get some mesh covers locally that could go there.  But mounting the radiator there would make a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> KieX suggested that--the problem is right now that it's just hard plastic over the front.  I'll look for some mesh that might allow air through?



Try to PM sneekypete and see if he has anything like this for 3x single bays or a large 3x1 version.... very good chance he may have something 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...r_w_Filter_-_Black_BZ-501.html?tl=g43c241s612


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a good idea.  I'm going to look this week and see if I can't get some mesh covers locally that could go there.  But mounting the radiator there would make a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> KieX suggested that--the problem is right now that it's just hard plastic over the front.  I'll look for some mesh that might allow air through?



If you can't find any locally let me know. I have one of these lying around.. if it fits:

http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/DSC_0155.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/DSC_0156.jpg

Just imagine it might be easier/cheaper to source locally than across the pond.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> If you can't find any locally let me know. I have one of these lying around.. if it fits:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/DSC_0155.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/DSC_0156.jpg
> ...



They have those here ($32.99) nice that they can mount a 120mm fan there too! 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...le_-_Black_BZ-502B_.html?tl=g43c241s612#blank


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Try to PM sneekypete and see if he has anything like this for 3x single bays or a large 3x1 version.... very good chance he may have something
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...r_w_Filter_-_Black_BZ-501.html?tl=g43c241s612





KieX said:


> If you can't find any locally let me know. I have one of these lying around.. if it fits:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/DSC_0155.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/DSC_0156.jpg
> ...





Norton said:


> They have those here ($32.99) nice that they can mount a 120mm fan there too!
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...le_-_Black_BZ-502B_.html?tl=g43c241s612#blank



Thanks guys!  I'm going to see what's local--$32 is rough IMO for something like that.  I think I'd rather just leave the radiator zip-tied in than spend that much.  Or maybe get another Gaia and put the Antec Kuhler in the SFF setup.


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> They have those here ($32.99) nice that they can mount a 120mm fan there too!
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...le_-_Black_BZ-502B_.html?tl=g43c241s612#blank



Not quite the same when looking in detail. This one was from the HDD caddy I reversed for mounting the H100. No fan mounts and the screw depth.. may or may not be the same as the drive one.. would need some modding to be used, whereas the one you posted looks ready to fit and go. Times like these wish I was on other side of pond lol, got plenty odd stuff lying about to share.

EDIT: [Ion] Why not screw holes through the solid bezel? DIY Mesh mod


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the i7-920 is now in a case:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/P1100595.jpg
> It's up and crunching again, although everything is running a little warm



which GPUS are those and which case? 

doesn't look bad,
Also what kind of a beasty PSU you running to power it all?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2012)

My numbers are down for the last couple days as I was moving my rig into it's new home. Wife was getting tired of the fans on the GPU's being loud:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks really nice!  and we can all relate to the wives and their grievances


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Looks really nice!  and we can all relate to the wives and their grievances



Nope, can't relate 

EDIT, sorry, didn't see your post until just now:


p_o_s_pc said:


> which GPUS are those and which case?
> 
> doesn't look bad,
> Also what kind of a beasty PSU you running to power it all?



Those are three MSI Radeon HD7770s.  I'm running it on an Antec Earthwatts 650w.  Despite that this is three GPUs and a more power-hungry CPU, I think it's actually using a good bit less power than the 2xGTX470 system I have.  The PSU isn't even getting warm.  These ATI cards rock


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2012)

I can relate, because before I built a new machine for my parents my mom complained about the loudness of their Compaq Presario 5-something (the damn thing was like 8 years old and used a propietary mounting system for the cpu cooler).


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 3, 2012)

Main rigs were down for part of the day yesterday, wife and I were moving furniture around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

My 6950's are back up today but will not be on over night. I plan on getting a GTS 450 up soon as well.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My 6950's are back up today but will not be on over night. I plan on getting a GTS 450 up soon as well.



I tried with a 450. Points are not too great but 2-3K is still something. Just make sure it is in a rig that you don't use for ANY screen work. The lag is, how to put it, out of this world annoying.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I tried with a 450. Points are not too great but 2-3K is still something. Just make sure it is in a rig that you don't use for ANY screen work. The lag is, how to put it, out of this world annoying.



With nVidia cards in general it's excruciating.  To the extent that I just don't even touch my nV systems any more---they just sit there and DC.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2012)

Received the i7 2700K and RAM. Now I need to purchase a motherboard. I have been consulting with Dave (Cadaveca) and he informed me that Z77 boards with three PCI-E slots do not always work with SB. So I have been searching NewEgg and found these two boards:
MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s U...
Refurbished: ASUS P8Z68-V LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI ...
What do you folks think? I am needing a board that can support 3 PCI-E slots and the i7 2700K....
Not needing a real expensive board.
I forgot to tell all of my crunching friends that I found out a couple days ago that I am going to be a father in about eight months
Thus I cannot spend a whole lot on new hardware.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Received the i7 2700K and RAM. Now I need to purchase a motherboard. I have been consulting with Dave (Cadaveca) and he informed me that Z77 boards with three PCI-E slots do not always work with SB. So I have been searching NewEgg and found these two boards:
> MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s U...
> Refurbished: ASUS P8Z68-V LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI ...
> What do you folks think? I am needing a board that can support 3 PCI-E slots and the i7 2700K....
> ...



Nice new hardware and a huge congrats on fatherhood!!!  Welcome to the Daddy Team


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I tried with a 450. Points are not too great but 2-3K is still something. Just make sure it is in a rig that you don't use for ANY screen work. The lag is, how to put it, out of this world annoying.



You think it would be worth to switch the GTS 450 with a 5770?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You think it would be worth to switch the GTS 450 with a 5770?



In terms of screen lag - yes. I don't know how the 5770 fair points wise but test and tell


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> In terms of screen lag - yes. I don't know how the 5770 fair points wise but test and tell



Oh ok, Yea if the 5770 can get more point I could swap it out at work but still would be using both cards so really it wouldnt matter LOL << just thought of that.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Received the i7 2700K and RAM. Now I need to purchase a motherboard. I have been consulting with Dave (Cadaveca) and he informed me that Z77 boards with three PCI-E slots do not always work with SB. So I have been searching NewEgg and found these two boards:
> MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s U...
> Refurbished: ASUS P8Z68-V LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI ...
> What do you folks think? I am needing a board that can support 3 PCI-E slots and the i7 2700K....
> ...



Congratulations, that's awesome!   

My suggestion would be the ASUS.  Yes, it is Asus' "Value" board, but it's still a very solid one--good cooling, lots of PCIe slots.  I have nothing but positive words about my Maximus IV.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Received the i7 2700K and RAM. Now I need to purchase a motherboard. I have been consulting with Dave (Cadaveca) and he informed me that Z77 boards with three PCI-E slots do not always work with SB. So I have been searching NewEgg and found these two boards:
> MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s U...
> Refurbished: ASUS P8Z68-V LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI ...
> What do you folks think? I am needing a board that can support 3 PCI-E slots and the i7 2700K....
> ...



Congratulations on your upcoming fatherhood.  Better get all your hardware upgrades done before then; kids are an infinite money sink.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2012)

dhoshaw said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming fatherhood.  Better get all your hardware upgrades done before then; kids are an infinite money sink.



The week my daughter was born, I got my second 6950; what a great week!  I got a beautiful little girl and when I got home from the hospital, I got a beautiful Gigabyte 6950 
Kids are magical


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I forgot to tell all of my crunching friends that I found out a couple days ago that I am going to be a father in about eight months
> Thus I cannot spend a whole lot on new hardware.



Congrats! That's fantastic news


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 5, 2012)

Over the weekend, my Phenom II X3 720BE system went offline, and when I got to work today, I found the system completely dark. Turns out the Biostar A780L3B motherboard bit the dust as none of the 3 PSUs I tried were able to turn on the board. So, I booted the Phenom X3 8550 out of the ASUS M3A78-CM, dropped in the 720BE on it and I'm planning on selling the X3 8550.

Then, I discovered my ASUS A8N32SLI Deluxe was misbehaving (programs were all frozen up, couldn't shut down), so I held the power button to shut it off. It shut down, and pressing the power button did absolutely nothing. Tried a different PSU, and it came back to life. The Enermax PSU still works and turns on in a much beefier computer, but when you shut down the system gracefully the power good circuit immediately turns the PSU and the entire system back on. Don't have any more spare PSUs so it's going to be used until it no longer works.

My 2600K also froze over the weekend but it's working again. I'm not buying any new hardware for a while either, as I want to reduce my computer footprint and invest in newer, denser and more efficient hardware. About half my farm consists of computers that are way beyond their originally expected usable life, and one FX-8350 or Ivy Bridge quad core machine could easily replace them, but I'm not too fond of spending more money when I still have more old components sitting around and waiting to be used, and I don't want to sell them as they aren't worth much more than the actual cost to ship them and I probably wouldn't be able to move them.

Despite the hardware losses, I did get my dad's 3.8GHz 1100T + 7770 and my soon to be Dell Dimension E520 (X6800) running, so I think I'm still bringing in more points than I was previously. I brought my C2D E6400 back online as well as a Dimension 8300 w/ P4 3GHz to try and fill the gap of an X3 8550, but after those I just have an LGA775 P4 630 system and a P4 2.8Ghz 478 system left as spare boards/chips. Installed Ubuntu 12.10 on the Dimension 8300 but it's stuck on a blank screen with just the cursor so it may not actually run with this new of a kernel.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 5, 2012)

Bumnmer Jstn.

Congrats HammerOn.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2012)

My i7 is also down still, I'm having the boot loop issue again, I'm not sure what the problem is and I don't care to mess with it anymore right now. So i am going to let it sit with everything pulled from the board(including batt. and power) and let it sit till i get my cm XB case, If by then it still doesn't work right I will be buying a Gigabyte UD5H to replace it. 

Then i will keep messing around with the Asus for awhile and then hopefully i will get it to work and I will have another 1155 cruncher.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2012)

Man, it seems that everyone is having some sort of trouble with their rigs and hardware. 
I hope this doesn't bode ill for me, as my cruncher is my only rig and I can't afford for it to fail on me!  I hope you all gets your kinks worked out


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry about the shitty luck everyone  

I'm happy to report that everything I have is still going strong, and I'll be bringing the i3 online soon


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry about the shitty luck everyone
> 
> I'm happy to report that everything I have is still going strong, and I'll be bringing the i3 online soon



You had a little bit of bad luck a while back too.... happens to all of us eventually. A lot of us run our rigs @100% load and often overclocked 24/7 365 days a year- the only time we let them rest is to:
- clean filters/heatsinks and such
- upgrade something
- repair something

@jstn- sorry to hear about your latest run of bad luck but it sounds like any new systems your putting online can replace 2 or 3 of the older ones. FYI- Keep me in mind if you consider replacing your FX-8150 with a Vishera.... I may be interested


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I have some or most of my issues figured out.  First, the system was unstabel with Crossfire enabled, so I disabled that.  Then I noticed that my video performance was laggy with one card running three monitors, so I disabled the Eyefinity group.  Then I lost one of the mini-DP to DVI adapters, so I had to swap that out with a spare (maybe I can RMA it).  After that, I went to shutdown the PC, and the rig would not completely shut down.  I went through a couple days trying to figure that out, at which point I think it may have been related to either the AMD beta driver, .NET 4 or the Asus Rapid charger.  I installed the new beta 11's last night, took off the Asus rapid charger, and it seems to be better.

The only issue I have left is a boot error on one of the SSD's in the raid 0 array, but the system is working fine ATM, and I can reset the error through Intel RST.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Asus Rapid charger



That was most likely the problem Ski. Even when you shut a system down running Asus' rapid charger, the system does not totally shut down.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2012)

Knock on wood, My remaining systems are running good now.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> That was most likely the problem Ski. Even when you shut a system down running Asus' rapid charger, the system does not totally shut down.



Got home and finally got on my PC for the first time since last night and had a driver crash/recover.  Some WU's look like they're stuck.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2012)

I have had a couple of stuck units on my rig running the app info this week. I killed the stuck ones and rebooted the rig and all has been good since.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

Got the Dimension 8300 (P4 3GHz) running finally with Ubuntu 12.04.1. Tomorrow, I might scavenge my broken/dying parts bin and see if I can get the P4 2.8GHz going. It will have to use the old HDD I was going to toss for bad sectors, 512MB DDR out of my X2 4200+ rig as well as my last PSU, an evil Bestec 300w but this board/CPU aren't worth anything these days so as long as it doesn't catch on fire and burn down my office, I think I'll be fine. Bet it gets around 200 PPD lol.

Might as well run all the old stuff now before the business moves in a few months, so I don't have to have a bunch of clunkers cluttering the new office.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I think I have some or most of my issues figured out.  First, the system was unstabel with Crossfire enabled, so I disabled that.  Then I noticed that my video performance was laggy with one card running three monitors, so I disabled the Eyefinity group.  Then I lost one of the mini-DP to DVI adapters, so I had to swap that out with a spare (maybe I can RMA it).  After that, I went to shutdown the PC, and the rig would not completely shut down.  I went through a couple days trying to figure that out, at which point I think it may have been related to either the AMD beta driver, .NET 4 or the Asus Rapid charger.  I installed the new beta 11's last night, took off the Asus rapid charger, and it seems to be better.
> 
> The only issue I have left is a boot error on one of the SSD's in the raid 0 array, but the system is working fine ATM, and I can reset the error through Intel RST.


Awesome, I'm glad you have things sorted out!  
So are you crunching again on those HD7970s?


Jstn7477 said:


> Got the Dimension 8300 (P4 3GHz) running finally with Ubuntu 12.04.1. Tomorrow, I might scavenge my broken/dying parts bin and see if I can get the P4 2.8GHz going. It will have to use the old HDD I was going to toss for bad sectors, 512MB DDR out of my X2 4200+ rig as well as my last PSU, an evil Bestec 300w but this board/CPU aren't worth anything these days so as long as it doesn't catch on fire and burn down my office, I think I'll be fine. Bet it gets around 200 PPD lol.
> 
> Might as well run all the old stuff now before the business moves in a few months, so I don't have to have a bunch of clunkers cluttering the new office.


Oooh, snazzy, a P4 
It's a shame you aren't located here--basically, you could get an unlimited number of large P4 Dells and the Celeron Dual Cores at good prices--$25 for just shy of 1k PPD is pretty nice IMO 

Once the business moves, will you still be able to run everything?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, I can but they will be in a further confined area and I would like to have the old ones phased out by moving time as they take too much space and electricity for their output. Kind of hoping those are the ones that end up breaking and not any more modern systems as the loss of the X3 720BE rig completely caught me off guard. I have a huge amount of empty boxes and general crap (working and broken) as it is that I need to sort through and get rid of if possible. Old stuff can be hazardous to run considering I know some of these parts have benign electrical issues and the last thing I would want to have is the new place going up in smoke thanks to a 10yo PSU or whatever (or the current place either for that matter). Less stuff running, less chance of a catastrophe.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, I'm glad you have things sorted out!
> So are you crunching again on those HD7970s?



For the time being.  I ended up having to disable crossfire again, so I think I might let BOINC pause while the system is in use.  That should help with the lag of three screens on one card when WCG is hammering it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm currently in the process of setting up my Core i3 and I have a C2D E8400 to get going when this is done.  So 6 more threads for the Grid


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> For the time being.  I ended up having to disable crossfire again, so I think I might let BOINC pause while the system is in use.  That should help with the lag of three screens on one card when WCG is hammering it.


Great to hear!  And that means I'll lose my spot tomorrow  



[Ion] said:


> I'm currently in the process of setting up my Core i3 and I have a C2D E8400 to get going when this is done.  So 6 more threads for the Grid



You've got quite the power house all put together, keep it coming!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Great to hear!  And that means I'll lose my spot tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> You've got quite the power house all put together, keep it coming!



Thanks! 

This will likely be it for a while---at the very least until January.  But come then, I may add a few more HPs...my stack could certainly support another 3 or 4 without getting unstable.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 6, 2012)

Now that I have my new cruncher going and the old one rebuilt, the temps in the computer have gone up dramatically. So, of course, the a/c has gone on the fritz. Since the computer room is upstairs with the bedrooms, it got miserably hot last night.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2012)

dhoshaw said:


> Now that I have my new cruncher going and the old one rebuilt, the temps in the computer have gone up dramatically. So, of course, the a/c has gone on the fritz. Since the computer room is upstairs with the bedrooms, it got miserably hot last night.



Free heat!  Oh wait, Florida... like me, we don't need more heat 
At least you have them crunching


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Free heat!  Oh wait, Florida... like me, we don't need more heat
> At least you have them crunching



You should know, you're just up the road from me (Boynton Beach).

I'll keep them crunching until my wife figures out where all the extra heat is coming from.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's the i3 crunching 





Not the fastest, but it sips power and runs cool, so I'm happy with it 
And I think it will be an entirely sufficient system for on-the-go gaming (I played a few games on it this morning and actually barely noticed a difference from the GTX470 SLI in the 2700k )


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

My turn in the barrel for hardware issues 

My Julia rig (A880GZ/FX-6100) blue screened on me and didn't come back. I've got it running now and suspect it's either the HDD or the SATA channel/SATA cable. 

I tried:
- BIOS reset twice (removed battery for 10 minutes)- partial POST/no boot (defaulted back to BIOS)
- pulled one stick of ram (same as above)
- Didn't see HDD in BIOS so I switched the channel and the cable (started right up)

Will try to run for a few hours to see if OK but I may be looking for a small HDD soon (current one is an 160GB 7,200rpm Western Digital but I can get away with one 1/2 that size). 

It figures, everything else in the rig still has a warranty


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> My turn in the barrel for hardware issues
> 
> My Julia rig (A880GZ/FX-6100) blue screened on me and didn't come back. I've got it running now and suspect it's either the HDD or the SATA channel/SATA cable.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about that.  I think I have a 160GB disk I could send your way...


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that.  I think I have a 160GB disk I could send your way...



Thanks bud but I'm not sure it's the HDD yet- may just be the cable  or the motherboard. I don't know if it's worth an RMA to Biostar if it's a dead channel on the board since it's only a $60 board :shadedshu

It's been running for the past hour w/o issue....


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks bud but I'm not sure it's the HDD yet- may just be the cable  or the motherboard. I don't know if it's worth an RMA to Biostar if it's a dead channel on the board since it's only a $60 board :shadedshu
> 
> It's been running for the past hour w/o issue....



I assume you have cables?  I also assume that you don't need all 4 SATA ports--so couldn't you just move it over to another one?

LMK if you want the disk and I'll get it shipped your way


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks bud but I'm not sure it's the HDD yet- may just be the cable  or the motherboard. I don't know if it's worth an RMA to Biostar if it's a dead channel on the board since it's only a $60 board :shadedshu
> 
> It's been running for the past hour w/o issue....



Hopefully it was just the cable man.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

I have plenty of cables and it's still running fine- will let it run through the night and if all works ok then I'll switch out the cables/try the other SATA channel tomorrow.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 7, 2012)

Last P4 Northwood 2.8/533 is up. This brings me up to 20 systems with BOINC installed currently (though some team members still completely decimate my output by 2-4x).


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Last P4 Northwood 2.8/533 is up. This brings me up to 20 systems with BOINC installed currently (though some team members still completely decimate my output by 2-4x).



Well done 

I have 15 systems right now 

I was actually offered a dual 3GHz Pentium 4 Xeon system (Dell Precision 670) yesterday for $10--that would have been interesting, but it's enormous, and far too heavy to carry on the bus.  That and it would probably perform no better than the Celeron HPs I have, which are admittedly twice the price, but so much smaller and probably use 1/3 the electricity.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have plenty of cables and it's still running fine- will let it run through the night and if all works ok then I'll switch out the cables/try the other SATA channel tomorrow.



Was the drive very hot?  I've seen a few drives that could not be recognized and they seemed to have died from a heat-realted death.  Also read about the famous IBM "Deathstar" drives dying fom excessive heat (especially a chip on the controller board).


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Was the drive very hot?  I've seen a few drives that could not be recognized and they seemed to have died from a heat-realted death.  Also read about the famous IBM "Deathstar" drives dying fom excessive heat (especially a chip on the controller board).



   Found it locked up and BSOD'd this am (didn't stop to look at the code)- checked the drive now and it's nice and cool. It's been running w/o issue since I swapped the SATA cable and channel. 

   May need to get another _t_ski special _HDD


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Found it locked up and BSOD'd this am (didn't stop to look at the code)- checked the drive now and it's nice and cool. It's been running w/o issue since I swapped the SATA cable and channel.
> 
> May need to get another _t_ski special _HDD



If you need them, I have them, but I think Ion may have offered you something better than what I can provide.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Check it out 

TPU WCG TEAM BREACHES TOP 20 OVERALL!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone wanna help me setup 2 470s for the GPU WUs?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

What CPU are you going to use this with, and do you intend on using the rig while it's crunching, or just when it's idle?

EDIT: Oh, and we should take this here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

My rig is in specs CPU is clocked at 4.6 and is 100% stable.I do all of my daily tasks in the morning and after that it just sits idle all day as I move over to my laptop for browsing the web and whatnot.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL I knew you had the 2500K, but I figured you had a bunch of extra parts laying around that you were trying to do this on.  Check out the last post in the thread I just linked - I made it just for you


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Anyone wanna help me setup 2 470s for the GPU WUs?



Which stage are you at? 

If you need to start from scratch, follow this guide: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

Then follow t_ski's link for setting up GPU for maximum return. If you have Windows 8, it might not work though.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

No you took all my extra parts remember!  I have a 8800GTX laying around thats about it,unless you think a AMD E2-1800 APU is worth crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, as he is running nVidia cards there isn't really a benefit to multiple WUs--I think he'd be just as well off running one WU/card and then the CPU.

With that setup, I expect you'll get about 25k PPD (I get 28k PPD with my 2700k/GTX470s).

Check out the link in my signature--I suggest that you tell BOINC to let it use the CPU always and the GPU only when the computer is not in use.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> No you took all my extra parts remember!



LOLZ!!



[Ion] said:


> Well, as he is running nVidia cards there isn't really a benefit to multiple WUs--I think he'd be just as well off running one WU/card and then the CPU.
> 
> With that setup, I expect you'll get about 25k PPD (I get 28k PPD with my 2700k/GTX470s).
> 
> Check out the link in my signature--I suggest that you tell BOINC to let it use the CPU always and the GPU only when the computer is not in use.



I completely disagree.  I have had one of my rigs running with a GTX 280 and it would blow through GPU WU's in about 8 minutes, versus hours for the CPU WU's.  You can set it to do a couple WU's each and you should get more points faster.  Granted, there can be some additional tweaking once you get it up to make it run better for you.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> LOLZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> I completely disagree.  I have had one of my rigs running with a GTX 280 and it would blow through GPU WU's in about 8 minutes, versus hours for the CPU WU's.  You can set it to do a couple WU's each and you should get more points faster.  Granted, there can be some additional tweaking once you get it up to make it run better for you.



OK.  I admittedly didn't do a ton of testing--but I didn't find much of a benefit on my nV cards.  Of course, he would definitely want to run a WU on each card--but what I remember is that the nV WUs keep a GPU core & a CPU core each loaded to 100%.


EDIT:  And that AMD APU isn't great, but certainly is worth crunching on--with the GPU, it'll be far faster than my Atom box


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> OK.  I admittedly didn't do a ton of testing--but I didn't find much of a benefit on my nV cards.  Of course, he would definitely want to run a WU on each card--but what I remember is that the nV WUs keep a GPU core & a CPU core each loaded to 100%.



I think his best setup is going to be two WU's per card, each with one of the cores on his 2500K, then set it to use the GPU after a couple minutes of inactivity.  If that's too much, he can always go with one GPU WU per card and two CPU HCC WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I think his best setup is going to be two WU's per card, each with one of the cores on his 2500K, then set it to use the GPU after a couple minutes of inactivity.  If that's too much, he can always go with one GPU WU per card and two CPU HCC WU's.



You're right--it's always worth experimenting with 

The advantage of 1 WU/card though is that it keeps the cards running cooler--these GF100 cards put out a phenomenal amount of heat, given the chance.


----------



## ace80 (Dec 7, 2012)

After reading the news and seeing the amazing achievement everbody here has contributed towards, ive now felt compelled to chip in myself. 
I seem to be spending less and less time actually using my pc so while its sitting there idling it may as well do something useful.

Quick question, can i also use an old HD3870 ive got collecting dust or is it too old of a gpu?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Probably too old.  IIRC, you need a HD5000 series or newer GPU to crunch on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

ace80 said:


> After reading the news and seeing the amazing achievement everbody here has contributed towards, ive now felt compelled to chip in myself.
> I seem to be spending less and less time actually using my pc so while its sitting there idling it may as well do something useful.
> 
> Quick question, can i also use an old HD3870 ive got collecting dust or is it too old of a gpu?



Thank you for joining us--it's greatly appreciated 

You cannot use the HD3870, it is unfortunately too old.  However, your HD6950 can easily handle multiple WUs at once--and will be a very solid performer.  Check out the link in my signature and KieX's thread here


----------



## ace80 (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Probably too old.  IIRC, you need a HD5000 series or newer GPU to crunch on it.





[Ion] said:


> Thank you for joining us--it's greatly appreciated
> 
> You cannot use the HD3870, it is unfortunately too old.  However, your HD6950 can easily handle multiple WUs at once--and will be a very solid performer.  Check out the link in my signature and KieX's thread here



Thats a shame.

So far ive just downloaded and set it to work, just got back from work and now going out, so will trawl the threads tomorrow looking at how to better optimize.

Cheers guys


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

ace80 said:


> Thats a shame.
> 
> So far ive just downloaded and set it to work, just got back from work and now going out, so will trawl the threads tomorrow looking at how to better optimize.
> 
> Cheers guys



Awesome! 

Can you post a screenshot of BOINC running? 

Let us know if you have any questions--I'm here to serve


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

ace80 said:


> Thats a shame.
> 
> So far ive just downloaded and set it to work, just got back from work and now going out, so will trawl the threads tomorrow looking at how to better optimize.
> 
> Cheers guys



Welcome aboard!!! 


Also, looks like my HDD is just fine on the FX-6100 rig.... 24 hrs crunching and no BSOD's  Going to changeout the SATA cables with some new ones I have here and call it fixed


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

ace80 said:


> Thats a shame.
> 
> So far ive just downloaded and set it to work, just got back from work and now going out, so will trawl the threads tomorrow looking at how to better optimize.
> 
> Cheers guys



Glad to have you; welcome to the team .  These guys here are amazing at figuring out problems and lending helping hands so feel free to post about anything. I'll help too if possible


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome Ace and if you need any help let us know.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 8, 2012)

With all the new crunchers I'm not so afraid that the team will keep producing great number even in my absence. I will leave my rigs running (minus my work laptop) for the duration of my business trip to Thailand and Indonesia but I expect some decline since my 5500 PPD laptop from time to time BSOD and my 7950 sometimes spends hours to even start a new WU. I had 10 such in the past few days.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

Can you not set up Teamviewer on the HD7950 rig to monitor it remotely?
Thank you for all that you do 


My Atom rig was out of service for about two days--the HDD in it may be going bad (it rebooted and then came back and said that there were no bootable devices found).  It's going again, but I'm not sure how long it'll last (and I don't have time to install a new HDD right now.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Can you not set up Teamviewer on the HD7950 rig to monitor it remotely?



I might but I will be on the move most of the time. I instructed my wife to check on it once a day and kill any jobs that last more then 10 min.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Alright fellow crucnhers, I have setup a f/s thread with some nice combos. I have crunched or are currently crunching on them so they are rock solid. Crunchers will get discounts. Clicky for linky. Reason for sale is I am trying to fund some upgrades for my main rig which will lead to other stuff for sale later. Also one of the combos (matx am3)I will sell as it is pictured, case and all, for a little extra money on top.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I might but I will be on the move most of the time. I instructed my wife to check on it once a day and kill any jobs that last more then 10 min.



Well, that should deal with it quite nicely 

What's up with the laptop that it BSODs so much?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

My tasks have run dry!   Anyone else not getting any more HCC GPU WU's?

Event Log says "No tasks are available for Help Conquer Cancer"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Cpu cores to the rescue 


Actually I am still getting work units, actually just received one. and I am still loaded up on both gpu rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> My tasks have run dry!   Anyone else not getting any more HCC GPU WU's?
> 
> Event Log says "No tasks are available for Help Conquer Cancer"



I just checked on my HD7770 system and it's still pulling down WUs like normal 

But I'll be sure to keep an eye on things for now--thanks for the heads-up


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> My tasks have run dry!   Anyone else not getting any more HCC GPU WU's?
> 
> Event Log says "No tasks are available for Help Conquer Cancer"



My 5850 has run dry too but my 480 has a number still in queue.


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

My 7870 rig is running low but I still have some ready to start...

They may be slowing the work down by using quota's again- this thread at WCG forums has some info on it:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34380

Try updating manually if you've run out of gpu work, you may be getting them in smaller batches for awhile


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

I had to leave the house.    I did try manually updating right before leaving so I'm not sure what happened, thought it didn't download more work. I'm not sure, we shall see.  I'll check that thread Norton, thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 8, 2012)

WTF, as soon as I'm in the airport this happens. I could have warned you all. It never fails that something goes wrong as soon as I leave my rigs. OK, deep breathing and check what the real status is. It seems like my two major producers still get new WUs. The next the shout Wolf will get a good spa....king.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

I am still getting work on my rigs. They been crunching all day.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2012)

I have WU's here still.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yea I am having to manually update in order to get units to keep my video card crunching.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2012)

Are you getting any errors?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Are you getting any errors?



Nope, not that I know of.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

So when I got home, all was back to normal, running the work like usual and downloading/sending like it should.  That's good to know.  Funnily it was down for me for a few hours in the late morning and early afternoon 

Hope it stays going strong!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally got all the pieces for the new cruncher:
(Thanks to Cold Storm for a great deal on the i7 2700K and Crucial RAM)






Besides the CPU and RAM - the cruncher consists of an ASUS P8Z68-V Z68, 3 x VisionTek HD 7770's, Dark Night cooler, and a Corsair CX750. 
I tried to fit it all in my old Antec P192 case (to keep the wife happy), but I couldn't put the third GPU in as there was not enough room Oh well. 
I haven't started crunching on it as I am wanting to figure out the app_info.xml first.
Any suggestions on how many WU's I should try to run on each?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Finally got all the pieces for the new cruncher:
> (Thanks to Cold Storm for a great deal on the i7 2700K and Crucial RAM)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/Cruncher 2.jpg
> 
> ...



I am running 3 on my 7850 and it is very happy there. I probably could push out 1 more but I think I rather er to the side of caution.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Finally got all the pieces for the new cruncher:
> (Thanks to Cold Storm for a great deal on the i7 2700K and Crucial RAM)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/Cruncher 2.jpg
> 
> ...



That's an awesome setup!   
I'm running 3 WUs on each HD7770 on an i7 and it's working very nicely.  I'm getting just under 100k PPD (like 98k) most days 
I assume that you'll be clocking your i7 a bit higher (mine is at 3.83GHz), so you may be able to squeeze out 100k


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2012)

I know it. My never failing UD7 stop reporting as soon as it found out that I was out of country.  I will feed you 11 V if you don't get your act together. Pie for somebody new.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's an awesome setup!
> I'm running 3 WUs on each HD7770 on an i7 and it's working very nicely.  I'm getting just under 100k PPD (like 98k) most days
> I assume that you'll be clocking your i7 a bit higher (mine is at 3.83GHz), so you may be able to squeeze out 100k



I'm not sure that your 3 WU setup is optimal. I run two 7770 at 4 WU each (no CPU "on the side") and they get around 43K each. OK it is a 100% cruncher and the CPU is at 4.1 GHz. Have a look at ski's 7770s running 6(?) with limited CPU power and they get more at least 43K each.


----------



## KieX (Dec 9, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I know it. My never failing UD7 stop reporting as soon as it found out that I was out of country.  I will feed you 11 V if you don't get your act together. Pie for somebody new.



Back in the last place I worked every time the boss left the office for a day the server would crash. As a joke he put a strand of hair on cellotape to the server and when he left.. no problems. Computer voodoo. Should try see if it works 

*In reality it probably has more to do with the fact that the problem was overheating and that got sorted eventually


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I'm not sure that your 3 WU setup is optimal. I run two 7770 at 4 WU each (no CPU "on the side") and they get around 43K each. OK it is a 100% cruncher and the CPU is at 4.1 GHz. Have a look at ski's 7770s running 6(?) with limited CPU power and they get more at least 43K each.



Well, you have me intrigued now--I'll try doing that on my setup to see what I can manage 

One problem is that running this many WUs at once (13) is challenging with the amount of RAM this setup has.  It would appear that 2GB may not be enough.

Does anyone have a 2GB stick of DDR3 I could get for cheap?


----------



## KieX (Dec 9, 2012)

So encountered a little problem, thought I'd give a heads up about. Windows Remote Desktop will prevent the GPU WU from running. It gives a "GPU Missing" error.

Teamviewer and VNC appear to work fine though.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

KieX said:


> So encountered a little problem, thought I'd give a heads up about. Windows Remote Desktop will prevent the GPU WU from running. It gives a "GPU Missing" error.
> 
> Teamviewer and VNC appear to work fine though.



Yes, Remote Desktop has long been known to mess up FAH-GPU, and does the same for WCG-GPU 

I use Teamviewer on all of my systems with GPUs for that reason


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2012)

Well guys after a very busy weekend I have the 3rd cruncher powered up and running.  I'll still need a wireless adapter, but for now it can share it with the 2nd cruncher right next to it.  Installing Windows now.  I should have it all up and crunching by tonight, at worst tomorrow as I will not be home much longer than about another hour for pretty much the rest of the day.

Anyhow, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys after a very busy weekend I have the 3rd cruncher powered up and running.  I'll still need a wireless adapter, but for now it can share it with the 2nd cruncher right next to it.  Installing Windows now.  I should have it all up and crunching by tonight, at worst tomorrow as I will not be home much longer than about another hour for pretty much the rest of the day.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll keep you guys posted.



Awesome, that's great progress! 

If you have a spare ethernet cable, you can bridge the WiFi on the first computer to its ethernet port.  Then only one needs WiFi (although if it goes down they both lose internet access)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, that's great progress!
> 
> If you have a spare ethernet cable, you can bridge the WiFi on the first computer to its ethernet port.  Then only one needs WiFi (although if it goes down they both lose internet access)



Thanks for pointing that out, however I don't think I have a spare Ethernet cable.  Regardless that can easily be fixed with a stop to my nearby Tiger Direct...  I'll look, I think I should have one somewhere.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2012)

I have those, too.  Looks like you need to start asking me for parts first


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have those, too.  Looks like you need to start asking me for parts first



When I get home later today I'll look, if not I'll hit you up so you can help me out with that.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> When I get home later today I'll look, if not I'll hit you up so you can help me out with that.



LMK if you need one, I have a bunch of ethernet cords of all different lengths


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice to see the team hovering around 17-18Mil per day. F@H for GPU just "downright sucks" at this moment, so I have brought over the GTX570 & GTX560Ti 448. Tomorrow I will bring both Opteron rigs(100k+) over for a week in hopes that we can break 20 Million during that time. When F@H brings back the GPU Early Return Bonus, I expect to see a some Fermi & Kepler cards migrate to F@H for a bit. *Now lets go get the Univ of Kaiserslautern!*


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice to see the team hovering around 17-18Mil per day. F@H for GPU just "downright sucks" at this moment, so I have brought over the GTX570 & GTX560Ti 448. Tomorrow I will bring both Opteron rigs(100k+) over for a week in hopes that we can break 20 Million during that time. When F@H brings back the GPU Early Return Bonus, I expect to see a some Fermi & Kepler cards migrate to F@H for a bit. *Now lets go get the Univ of Kaiserslautern!*



What's on the short list for decent folding cards under $200???


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice to see the team hovering around 17-18Mil per day. F@H for GPU just "downright sucks" at this moment, so I have brought over the GTX570 & GTX560Ti 448. Tomorrow I will bring both Opteron rigs(100k+) over for a week in hopes that we can break 20 Million during that time. When F@H brings back the GPU Early Return Bonus, I expect to see a some Fermi & Kepler cards migrate to F@H for a bit. *Now lets go get the Univ of Kaiserslautern!*
> Thank you!
> 
> I'll see what I can do--I'm bringing home my HD7770 system for WCG, and then probably my ITX system as well.  As the other i7s are going to be off all break, I'll either seize one of the GTX460s or one of the GTX470s for the ITX system with the plans to fold on it.  Probably a GTX460, as the GTX470s just run so hot and loud.


I was wondering why we had lost 30-40% of our output all at once...


Norton said:


> What's on the short list for decent folding cards under $200???



GTX560TI/TI448, GTX570
Or a pair of GTX460s.  GTX470s are fast, but just use so much electricity.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> What's on the short list for decent folding cards under $200???



^^ what [Ion] said, but I would wait until we see where the points settle for ERB.

*On another note*, how do I get a 2nd GPU to run in Boinc? Do I have to utilize use_all_gpus in the config file?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ^^ what [Ion] said, but I would wait until we see where the points settle for ERB.
> 
> *On another note*, how do I get a 2nd GPU to run in Boinc? Do I have to utilize use_all_gpus in the config file?



Yep.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2779150&postcount=20216

Welcome back


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Yep.
> *Welcome back:toast*:



Never left

BTW, congrats on the Mod promotion(and you thought you were underpaid before?)


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Never left
> 
> BTW, congrats on the Mod promotion(and you thought you were underpaid before?)



Thanks Buck


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ^^ what [Ion] said, but I would wait until we see where the points settle for ERB.
> 
> *On another note*, how do I get a 2nd GPU to run in Boinc? Do I have to utilize use_all_gpus in the config file?



Indeed you do 

Create a file called cc_config.xml in the BOINC Data directory and paste in the following:

```
<cc_config> <options> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> </options> </cc_config>
```


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Guy's! Had to add the command line to Mind's Config file and she's crunching on both GPU's now. I have 3 WU's running on the GTX570 and the 560Ti 448 should be able to handle 3 WU's as well. GTX460 still struggling on 1 WU and it's my display card(read=laggy), so the less lag, the better. 


*Meh, Don't know how I am going to add 3 WU's to just GPU#2 without affecting GPU#1. Any ideas?*


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Guy's! Had to add the command line to Mind's Config file and she's crunching on both GPU's now. I have 3 WU's running on the GTX570 and the 560Ti 448 should be able to handle 3 WU's as well. GTX460 still struggling on 1 WU and it's my display card(read=laggy), so the less lag, the better.
> 
> 
> *Meh, Don't know how I am going to add 3 WU's to just GPU#2 without affecting GPU#1. Any ideas?*



I believe that the only way to run different numbers of WUs is to run two instances of BOINC.  To me, that seems like a lot of trouble, so I'd probably just leave it as-is.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I believe that the only way to run different numbers of WUs is to run two instances of BOINC.  To me, that seems like a lot of trouble, so I'd probably just leave it as-is.


OK, got it. If I feel it has more potential, I will move it to the rig with the 570. Hell, I may just move it over tomorrow. Thanks for the advice [Ion]!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> LMK if you need one, I have a bunch of ethernet cords of all different lengths



Will do bro.  thanks


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't crunched at all for like the past 9 months haha, it was waaay too hot to crunch for the longest time, and last month I was crunching on and off for about a week and my power bill was up from the normal price by $90! I'm still working on getting my school's libraries crunching when they're idle though! I've tried talking to the school board and they said the would not be able to afford the additional power needed which is complete bullshit because they recently spent the two million that was needed upgrade the school on a new office for themselves (old one was perfectly fine, had more than enough room it was just 10 years old). Anyway, I'm contemplating installing it on some of the computers that have been assigned to students.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there any way to get the manager to report more often?  I notice I'll have unused slots and wus that are at 100% and waiting to be sent all the time.  I only run 12 slots,  and wanted to add more.  My gpus seem like they could handle 1 more wu each.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

Projects tab --> select wcg --> click on "update".
Multiple GPU WUs: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah,  found the update thing.  It actually has no problem keeping my gpus loaded up with 2 wu per,  but my cpu keeps getting stuck on 6 wus.  All 8 threads all being loaded on the cpu though,  so I'm not sure.  I increased allowed cpu usage,  would that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

I do not know really. If I use the GPU I limit it to one WU only.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

Well the gpus seem to complete wus much faster than the cpu,  so I guess I'll see what gives more ppd,  gpu wus or cpu wus.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 10, 2012)

GPU WUs by far give more PPD.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

For faster reporting of completed WU's, use Mindweaver's app:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370

GPU's are running much faster than CPU's. However it is only running one project (HCC) and they keep stating that they are going to run out of WU's in a month or so...
But GPU's (especially AMD's HD 7 series GPU's) are giving users way more PPD than CPU's ever have


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah,  running really fast on my 260 and 285.  I'm only doing HCC right now so seems like I picked a cherry time to do this!  Just wish I could get my cpu to do 8 wus,  even after I hit report,  still stuck on 6.  Wonder if I should back down cpu usage,  as I'm sure the gpus are pulling some usage from it somehow....


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

What does your Event Log state?






I also wanted to thank [Ion] for setting me up with the same app file that he is using. Made my life easy with setting up the new crunching rig


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't see a listing for event log.  And now it's down to 4 cpu wus.  Arg.  Going to bed now,  I'll see if it sorts itself by morning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I don't see a listing for event log.  And now it's down to 4 cpu wus.  Arg.  Going to bed now,  I'll see if it sorts itself by morning.



You might need to have a larger work buffer.  In your computing preferences what does your Network Usage tab look like.  Here's mine, I downloaded always 4 days worth of work.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

HammerON said:


> What does your Event Log state?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/Capture023.jpg
> 
> I also wanted to thank [Ion] for setting me up with the same app file that he is using. Made my life easy with setting up the new crunching rig
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/Capture002769.jpg



I'm glad to hear that it's working for you 

I'm trying it right now modified to do 4 WUs/card, and if that gives promising results (as I've been told it does) I'll send you the new file


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok my PPD was WAY low over the weekend due to some network issues at work but today I got the work PC and my Home PC back up!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm glad to hear that it's working for you
> 
> I'm trying it right now modified to do 4 WUs/card, and if that gives promising results (as I've been told it does) I'll send you the new file



Sounds good


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Guys, Back to work today. The rest of the family is okay but for sure, moral is a little bit down.


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi Guys, Back to work today. The rest of the family is okay but for sure, moral is a little bit down.



Welcome back  It's going to take a while to heal from such a personal tragedy. Hold each other a little closer from now on.

Let us know if we can help in any way.....


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks, you guys are so nice  , thanks for the support!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it me or is FreeDC down again?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi Guys, Back to work today. The rest of the family is okay but for sure, moral is a little bit down.


I'm glad you've managed to pull through this--but I'm very sorry that you had to deal with it in the first place.

Let us know if there is any way we can help 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Is it me or is FreeDC down again?



Indeed :shadedshu


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is it me or is FreeDC down again?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is it me or is FreeDC down again?



Sadly yes it is
I also visit this site:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/9017/lastDays


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2012)

Good news for anyone who's invested money in GPU's for WCG:



> *Amount of work to still run on HCC*
> Based on the researcher's latest estimate, there should be at least 6 months of work still to perform on the Help Conquer Cancer project if we continue at the current rate. This can change if the rate of progress changes or if the scientists acquire more data to process.


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34400_offset,0#404351

I posted on there just to be sure, those 6 months of WU's are for GPU/CPU alike


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> Good news for anyone who's invested money in GPU's for WCG:
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34400_offset,0#404351
> ...



Oh yes, oh yes, oh yes, oh yes     

I wonder how they managed to stretch it out from about two months to about six months.

Depending on how things work out over the next month, I think my ITX system could use a Radeon HD78xx or HD79xx


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> Good news for anyone who's invested money in GPU's for WCG:
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34400_offset,0#404351
> ...



Wow, great news indeed!!!  Love to hear that, my rig is happy  



[Ion] said:


> Depending on how things work out over the next month, I think my ITX system could use a Radeon HD78xx or HD79xx



You should definitely compliment that ITX with a happy 79xx


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh yes, oh yes, oh yes, oh yes
> 
> I wonder how they managed to stretch it out from about two months to about six months.
> 
> Depending on how things work out over the next month, I think my ITX system could use a Radeon HD78xx or HD79xx



Yeah, no idea. I'd read there was some new stuff sent over from other labs of the same project so I guess that might have something to do with the new workload.

I guess I'll need to ask Santa to have his reindeer power a generator for me this Christmas


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

Quick question:

Which CPU do you guys think will run hotter at stock temps under stock cooling? Intel i3570K or ADM Phenom II x4 910e?


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Which CPU do you guys think will run hotter at stock temps under stock cooling? Intel i3570K or ADM Phenom II x4 910e?



I would imagine the i5. Mine was running at 47C with a Megahalems (it turbo's to 3.8GHz) and my short experience with an 1090T was that it runs incredibly cool even with the stock heatpipe cooler.


----------



## NHKS (Dec 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> Good news for anyone who's invested money in GPU's for WCG:
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34400_offset,0#404351
> ...



you relieved most of my apprehensions KieX!... this post made me think about 7770/7850(1GB) instantaneously!  

I was aiming for high-end next gen.. but with this next gen can wait.. and I got to start checking prices


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2012)

NHKS said:


> you relieved most of my apprehensions KieX!... this post made me think about 7770/7850(1GB) instantaneously!
> 
> I was aiming for high-end next gen.. but with this next gen can wait.. and I got to start checking prices



I think loads of people were on the same boat. When I read that thread earlier I just couldn't believe it lol.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2012)

Yep CP,  that was it I guess.  It kept running out of wus in the queue.  Somehow on my main rig it seems to know how to upload enough to keep my 480 busy....


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> I would imagine the i5. Mine was running at 47C with a Megahalems (it turbo's to 3.8GHz) and my short experience with an 1090T was that it runs incredibly cool even with the stock heatpipe cooler.



Thanks.  I have both CPU's, one Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM, one H50 and an Intel stock cooler (no stock cooler for the 910e).  Just trying to figure out where the H50 and Hyper would be best used, and I think you answered my question.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Thanks.  I have both CPU's, one Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM, one H50 and an Intel stock cooler (no stock cooler for the 910e).  Just trying to figure out where the H50 and Hyper would be best used, and I think you answered my question.



My overclocked 1045T runs cool with a stock AMD heatpipe cooler so a 910e should be no issue to keep cool- may even do ok with a non-heatpipe AMD cooler.

Drop me a PM- I may have a stock heatpipe cooler if you're interested (have a whole box full of non-heatpipe ones)


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> Good news for anyone who's invested money in GPU's for WCG:
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34400_offset,0#404351
> ...



Great news
I like your new avatar


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Great news
> I like your new avatar



Thanks. I was going through some backup drives and found an old copy of the Intel one I'd done for you a while back. Just thought i'd give it an AMD graphics refresh


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2012)

Just a query..  when I crunch my 480,  I get like over 90% cpu usage on 1 thread,  and almost nothing on the others..  anyway to get more threads to feed the 480?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> Thanks. I was going through some backup drives and found an old copy of the Intel one I'd done for you a while back. Just thought i'd give it an AMD graphics refresh



I thought it looked really familiar
I really loved that avatar you made


----------



## Anggoro (Dec 11, 2012)

hi.new member here.
i'm using A3870k APU@3.2GHz to crunch, with 4 task running with 100% CPU resource for like 8 hours a day and resulting in 3,9k points (more to come, since i doesnt run my computer continuously).

The question is, with the working time(8 hours) is 3,9k per day already effectively use my cpu power or can it be squeezed for more without overclocking it further?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just bought a Athlon II 240 so I am going to be getting it up on my new crunching build! Hope to have pictures soon but here is a preview.

*EDIT*

I just noticed that Twilight had his account removed from TPU  This is most unfortunate and hope we didn't do anything to him.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool setup Brandon 



The HDD in my Atom build seems to have died.  It will boot occasionally, but most of the time it doesn't detect the drive or, if it does, won't boot.  I have a spare 160GB and I'll get it replaced at some point


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Cool setup Brandon
> 
> 
> 
> The HDD in my Atom build seems to have died.  It will boot occasionally, but most of the time it doesn't detect the drive or, if it does, won't boot.  I have a spare 160GB and I'll get it replaced at some point



Thanks ION. Hope to have the full specs below once I am done.

MSI 785GTM-E45
AMD Athlon II 240
Corsair XMS2 2x1GB DDR2-800
Palit GTS 450 Sonic
Antec 430W Truepower
LG DVDRW
NZXT Vulcan

Later on once I get conformation that my other build is ready for purchase I will be rocking a AMD A10-5800K + FM2 board (Board not known yet)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

Guess I should look into some new GPU's then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guess I should look into some new GPU's then.



Those 7770's look to be a good winner! They are quite cheap right now and you would benefit from two or more! I even thing two 7770's would probably out crunch my unlocked 6950's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

You think two would game as good or better than a 6850?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You think two would game as good or better than a 6850?



7770 Xfire, Yes it would!


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks ION. Hope to have the full specs below once I am done.
> 
> MSI 785GTM-E45
> AMD Athlon II 240
> ...



I believe Asrock makes a pretty sweet mATX FM2 board Brandon 

I have an EVGA GTS 450 in my FS thread if you want to try a little SLI action with that Palit card (obviously in another board...). I'll give you a good deal or an even better than good deal if you have one more key available


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> I believe Asrock makes a pretty sweet mATX FM2 board Brandon
> 
> I have an EVGA GTS 450 in my FS thread if you want to try a little SLI action with that Palit card (obviously in another board...). I'll give you a good deal or an even better than good deal if you have one more key available



I sure do have more keys available  hint hint LOLZ


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Just a query..  when I crunch my 480,  I get like over 90% cpu usage on 1 thread,  and almost nothing on the others..  anyway to get more threads to feed the 480?



If you're using the app_info file you'd need to use one with code for CPU projects as well in order to use those other cores fully.

It would mean finishing your current WU, closing boinc, removing the app_info file and then restarting the install steps.



Anggoro said:


> hi.new member here.
> i'm using A3870k APU@3.2GHz to crunch, with 4 task running with 100% CPU resource for like 8 hours a day and resulting in 3,9k points (more to come, since i doesnt run my computer continuously).
> 
> The question is, with the working time(8 hours) is 3,9k per day already effectively use my cpu power or can it be squeezed for more without overclocking it further?



Good to see you got it all going. You can set all the parameters for computer use in the Advanced view > Tools > Computing Preferences > Processor Usage. BOINC will always make the most of the settings you select so there's no real trick to squeeze more out of it. Overclocking the CPU speed is the best way to increase the returns as long as it's stable. WCG rewards consistency


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like two GTS 450's are in my future!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> Good news for anyone who's invested money in GPU's for WCG:
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34400_offset,0#404351
> ...



Good then I have a change to make up for lost time. It seems like both my GPU crunchers are down to half production ATM. I'm not even in flying distance to correct it so Science/the team/MStenolm have to live with it for some time. I guess that the next time I check in here I will find myself out of top-10 all time pie but rest assure I WILL claim it back   Off to third hotel in three days in three countries. I do deserve a small GPU Christmas present from myself.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Just a query..  when I crunch my 480,  I get like over 90% cpu usage on 1 thread,  and almost nothing on the others..  anyway to get more threads to feed the 480?



I did see that KieX replied but I'm not sure if he understood the question as I think you meant it. No, you can not allocate more "CPU power" to each running GPU instance. One CPU tread is maximum for one GPU WU. I'm sure that KieX will agree on that. You can use less CPU (good if you have dual core and a 7990 in the same rig) but not the other way around.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 11, 2012)

I may have to snag a couple of 7770's if there is 6 months left of GPU wu's.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I may have to snag a couple of 7770's if there is 6 months left of GPU wu's.



Sold out...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

On a dual core CPU would I only be able to run two WU for two GTS 450s or two WU PER GTS 450?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> On a dual core CPU would I only be able to run two WU for two GTS 450s or two WU PER GTS 450?



In principle you could run 10 GPU units on each of your  450s but I doubt it would work (errors). You might be able run 2 x 2 (two on each with a dual) but only a test would show. My limited experience showed that running 1 GPU on a 450 was hard enough if you needed to see was was going on at your monitor. Here the CPU would not be the limiting factor but the GPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well this PC will not be used for anything other than crunching so its usability is not a concern. I just wonder what these two would output with 2 WU a piece?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll consider some 7770's in the. ESR future then.  Seems like they scale really well in Crossfire?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll consider some 7770's in the. ESR future then.  Seems like they scale really well in Crossfire?



Looks like it. I have two 6950's in xfire and love it!

*EDIT*

Look what I finally figured out!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm now home for winter break 
I brought my i7-920/HD7770 system, the i3 with a GTX470, and my i7 laptop.  I also have the Atom, but the replacement HDD I brought is also bad, so it's out of commission until tomorrow.  Everything is running now--I'll be shutting down the rest of the systems at school in about 60 hours.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll consider some 7770's in the. ESR future then.  Seems like they scale really well in Crossfire?



My only concern would be the lack of memory on those cards. I have only seen one 7770 (ASUS) that had 2GB. All the others only have 1GB...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yea I agree with hammeron, I would get the 2GB cards.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I agree with hammeron, I would get the 2GB cards.



7770's are only 128 bit cards... can they even use 2GB of memory effectively?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

Yea, I agree with Norton. I'd get a 7850 2gb with a 256-bit interface for another 40-50 bucks and get two free games (_two worlds, Sleeping dogs_). The only 2gb 7770 is $144 with no games.. Plus, you'll be able to push that 7850 to 1ghz as well. 

*EDIT: I believe the sweet spot for me would be the 7870 ghz here it has a really good aftermarket hsf and it's clocked at 1.1ghz out of the box for $229.99 w/ 2x games.*


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I did see that KieX replied but I'm not sure if he understood the question as I think you meant it. No, you can not allocate more "CPU power" to each running GPU instance. One CPU tread is maximum for one GPU WU. I'm sure that KieX will agree on that. You can use less CPU (good if you have dual core and a 7990 in the same rig) but not the other way around.


Heh,  think I found the problem,  accidentally had  2 boinc managers going on same box...
Also,  found my cruncher was out of gpu wus again,  have to increase cache again.  Just made a sizable dump,  will be interesting to see what I get.


----------



## ace80 (Dec 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of BOINC running?
> 
> Let us know if you have any questions--I'm here to serve



Here you go Ion






Sorry its been a couple of days, busy days this time of year, so i left it running over night and all of today.

My gpu is running stock and has done for most of its life, only the occasional oc for benching but its been a while and they weren't high oc's by any means. I noticed today that 3 results finished with computation errors, i hope its not a sign of a dying card?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone know what weirdness this is?  It starts out with 4 gpu wus and 8 cpu wus,  and now it's doing this?  




Oh,  and it seems to have paused the bottom cpu wu...  which makes sense since only 12 wus should be running...
but why did it load it up like that?  Weird.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

Pete, post the far right side of the client so we can see the status of the WU's. Also post the script your using in the XML file.

*Team: Just brought over both Opty rigs, so it should get interesting in the next couple of days!*


----------



## johnspack (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay,  I'm now quite confused..  should have 8 cpu wus and 4 gpu wus running,  seems I don't:




app info is unchanged from the one I got here...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  I'm now quite confused..  should have 8 cpu wus and 4 gpu wus running,  seems I don't:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121211/boinc2.png
> app info is unchanged from the one I got here...


8-core CPU? Everything looks fine to me. 2 WU's per Card and the 4 leftover CPU cores are running CPU wu's. If you make changes midstream to the app file, the client will adjust accordingly and pause the WU's. You should not have any partially completed GPU wu's any longer, correct?


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  I'm now quite confused..  should have 8 cpu wus and 4 gpu wus running,  seems I don't:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121211/boinc2.png
> app info is unchanged from the one I got here...



Is it a 12 thread CPU? If so these values would be wrong:


```
<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
      <max_ncpus>0.783972</max_ncpus>
```

If you change it to:


```
<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
      <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
```

That should fill up the 8 remaining CPU cores from the 4 used by 2x GPU with 2 WU


----------



## johnspack (Dec 12, 2012)

Well,  it's 8 threads.  So 4 threads get used up for the gpus?  Didn't know that.
Oh,  and I increased the work cache,  last time I did that it did this too....
Edit:  and yes Buck,  it cleared out the gpu wus,  and now just shows 4 gpu wus and 4 cpu wus...
Edit2:  man I need a hex core....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Well,  it's 8 threads.  So 4 threads get used up for the gpus?  Didn't know that.
> Oh,  and I increased the work cache,  last time I did that it did this too....


What cards are you running? Looks like GTX2XX?


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Well,  it's 8 threads.  So 4 threads get used up for the gpus?  Didn't know that.
> Oh,  and I increased the work cache,  last time I did that it did this too....



Well, that's what gives you best performance. You can specify how much of a core to use by changing the avg_ncpu value.

I think what's happening is that your setup is possibly competing for the CPU threads. So it starts the GPU, then hands off to the CPU one, making the GPU run late and go into high-priority.

If you swap to the 1-1 you will have 4 threads locked to GPU and 4 threads locked to CPU. Should mean you get the full GPU performance and an i5 level of CPU output.


```
<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
      <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
```


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well, that's what gives you best performance. You can specify how much of a core to use by changing the avg_ncpu value.
> 
> I think what's happening is that your setup is possibly competing for the CPU threads. So it starts the GPU, then hands off to the CPU one, making the GPU run late and go into high-priority.
> 
> ...



KieX,

Do the Nvidia GPU's require more CPU cycles than ATI?


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> KieX,
> 
> Do the Nvidia GPU's require more CPU cycles than ATI?



Nope there's no difference in that respect. The default is 1 GPU thread uses 1 CPU thread. If the total number of GPU WU is less than your CPU core count.. best to go 1-1 imho for best output.

EDIT: If you assigned more cores to a WU it would probably make no difference either since all jobs are single threaded AFIK


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I agree with Norton. I'd get a 7850 2gb with a 256-bit interface for another 40-50 bucks and get two free games (_two worlds, Sleeping dogs_). The only 2gb 7770 is $144 with no games.. Plus, you'll be able to push that 7850 to 1ghz as well.
> 
> *EDIT: I believe the sweet spot for me would be the 7870 ghz here it has a really good aftermarket hsf and it's clocked at 1.1ghz out of the box for $229.99 w/ 2x games.*



Good call there Mindweaver!
Congrats on becoming a Mod


----------



## johnspack (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep Buck,  it's my cruncher sig,  1 285 and 1 260,  plus my i7 xeon of course.  Now I understand how this works a bit better.  When it first starts out it actually uses 8 cpu wus and 4 gpu wus,  but it changes down to 4 -4 after not long.  If it runs out of gpu wus,  then it goes back to 8 cpu wus,  probably what was confusing me.  I just need a 970 is all to do what I wanted....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yep Buck,  it's my cruncher sig,  1 285 and 1 260,  plus my i7 xeon of course.  Now I understand how this works a bit better.  When it first starts out it actually uses 8 cpu wus and 4 gpu wus,  but it changes down to 4 -4 after not long.  If it runs out of gpu wus,  then it goes back to 8 cpu wus,  probably what was confusing me.  I just need a 970 is all to do what I wanted....


You'll notice that the GPU's will outproduce the CPU's handily, so don't worry about the cpu cores being tied up with the GPU wu's!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes,  by far.  It might actually be better to try and assign more wus to my gpus,  and just use the cpu to feed them.  I bet my output would be higher.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys just wanted to let you know I order a 7770 the other day. It should be here tomorrow. I plain to put it in one of my 1055T's. I've had some issue with that x6 1055T.. It had a HD failure.. So, I order a new drive and pick that gf up too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yes,  by far.  It might actually be better to try and assign more wus to my gpus,  and just use the cpu to feed them.  I bet my output would be higher.


Watch the timeframes for completed GPU workunits and avg them out. There is a "sweet spot" as well as a "point of diminishing returns" with multiple WU's. Good Luck!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys just wanted to let you know I order a 7770 the other day. It should be here tomorrow. I plain to put it in one of my 1055T's. I've had some issue with that x6 1055T.. It had a HD failure.. So, I order a new drive and pick that gf up too.



Your PhII X6 should make for a very impressive crunching rig


----------



## NHKS (Dec 12, 2012)

Our master cruncher Mindweaver is a mod! Congrats and you deserve nothing less sir!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, like an idiot I forgot to plug the Ethernet cable in for my Ethernet bridge, so the HD7770s spent about 8 hours with no work (amazingly, it burns through the entire buffer in less than two hours).  Everything is fixed now


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

I broke down and decided to upgrade the GTX 580's...
Hmm - what did I buy


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I broke down and decided to upgrade the GTX 580's...
> Hmm - what did I buy


Maybe something from the Red team?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

Let's just say something a lot more powerful than the current AMD cards I have!


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Let's just say something a lot more powerful than the current AMD cards I have!





pics or it didn't happen 


On my end I have two rigs getting a refresh (12c/18t additional when I'm done). Still considering some more gpu power but can't afford the top end atm


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

Will be getting them Friday. Pics will follow shortly after


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a new cruncher to throw in the Grid 

A Dell Inspiron desktop with a C2Q Q6600 
I'll probably set it up some time tomorrow morning


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have a new cruncher to throw in the Grid
> 
> A Dell Inspiron desktop with a C2Q Q6600
> I'll probably set it up some time tomorrow morning


Ah, the venerable Q6600. About 5 years ago that was the CPU to have for F@H. You could run 2x SMP clients at a time for 5k+ PPD. It was like Witchcraft!


----------



## KieX (Dec 13, 2012)

Anybody got experience running a (separate) PSU just for GPUs?

I've run out of PCI-e cables on the HX1000 but have spare PCI-e slots on the SR2 for another GPU. I could do the pin-hack thing to power another GPU on the SR2. But I am little worried about setting a PSU to constant ON with a GPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah, the venerable Q6600. About 5 years ago that was the CPU to have for F@H. You could run 2x SMP clients at a time for 5k+ PPD. It was like Witchcraft!


That was the CPU I used in my first custom-built computer.  Old, but still a very decent chip IMO 


KieX said:


> Anybody got experience running a (separate) PSU just for GPUs?
> 
> I've run out of PCI-e cables on the HX1000 but have spare PCI-e slots on the SR2 for another GPU. I could do the pin-hack thing to power another GPU on the SR2. But I am little worried about setting a PSU to constant ON with a GPU.



Can you use molex-PCIe adapters?  I'd say that 1000w should be enough for 3 HD7950s and the two Xeons.  Or I know Buck had experience splicing two PSUs together--you could check with him


----------



## KieX (Dec 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Can you use molex-PCIe adapters?  I'd say that 1000w should be enough for 3 HD7950s and the two Xeons.  Or I know Buck had experience splicing two PSUs together--you could check with him



Hmm, might need to go check the specs, not sure what power is available over molex. Hadn't thought of it, yet so simple! 

PM'ing Buck


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> Anybody got experience running a (separate) PSU just for GPUs?
> 
> I've run out of PCI-e cables on the HX1000 but have spare PCI-e slots on the SR2 for another GPU. I could do the pin-hack thing to power another GPU on the SR2. But I am little worried about setting a PSU to constant ON with a GPU.



Use one of these.  Put one off the first card and the second off the second card so all 3 cards divide the power between the 2 originals.

 That's as long as you have enough power for all three cards.


----------



## KieX (Dec 13, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Use one of these.  Put one off the first card and the second off the second card so all 3 cards divide the power between the 2 originals.
> 
> That's as long as you have enough power for all three cards.



Awesome. Well think this is the best solution so far. Gonna go find the rails diagram for this PSU and order a couple of those. Big thanks 

EDIT: Yeah, should have enough Juice. Currently loaded at around 50% with 2 GPU so as long as I check the rail schematics and divide the power correctly there's still some headroom left.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2012)

They do make adapters that allow you to put two PSU's on the same system.  I know Lian Li had one with the PC-A10B case I reviewed here: that case has two slots for power supplies, and 1500W PSU's weren't possible back then.


----------



## KieX (Dec 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> They do make adapters that allow you to put two PSU's on the same system.  I know Lian Li had one with the PC-A10B case I reviewed here: that case has two slots for power supplies, and 1500W PSU's weren't possible back then.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/LianLi/PC-A10B/images/lianlipca10b_42.jpg



Ah, looks like the one BUCK suggested too. Was the most likely route I would be going down with the second PSU hanging out the side of the case. But think I'll probably try F150's splitter to keep the single PSU.

My case has space for 2 PSU too but I took up that space with a H100 cooler. Never thought I'd ever say I'm struggling for space inside an Elysium


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have a new cruncher to throw in the Grid
> 
> A Dell Inspiron desktop with a C2Q Q6600
> I'll probably set it up some time tomorrow morning



I regret selling my Q6600 as with that multiplier it could do 3GHz on G41 chipsets, but I have a Xeon X3210 which is like a 2.13GHz Q6600. I'm tempted to find a Q6700 on eBay but I think I'm probably better off letting this old stuff quit working and parting with the chips.

Considering letting go of my Phenom X3 8550 for a reasonable price if anyone here is interested, as I don't really want to find any more AM2+ boards for it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, for reasons I don't understand the C2Q isn't powering up right now.  I should be able to keep the C2Q chip and exchange the rest of the setup for something similar on Saturday.  We'll see 

I've tried different RAM, a different CPU, and a different PSU, so I think it must be that the motherboard is bad.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 13, 2012)

Try a different PSU already? 

Does the motherboard post even?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Try a different PSU already?
> 
> Does the motherboard post even?



I ninja-edited my post--I've tried two known-good PSUs.  All that happens is the fans spin about a quarter-turn and then stop.  No POST--it doesn't get that far.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like a short on the motherboard. My little Biostar A780L3B suffered the same fate, PSUs would only activate for a split second and nothing more.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sounds like a short on the motherboard. My little Biostar A780L3B suffered the same fate, PSUs would only activate for a split second and nothing more.



I'm not really sure what could have happened to it.  I did drive home in the rain with the windows down, but it was under vinyl in the trunk.  It's not a crisis though, as I should have no trouble exchanging it for something else.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 13, 2012)

Things happen, man. It was probably on its last legs when you tested it before bringing it home. You never know when something won't turn on ever again until it happens.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I ninja-edited my post--I've tried two known-good PSUs.  All that happens is the fans spin about a quarter-turn and then stop.  No POST--it doesn't get that far.



This is what my Intel board was doing.  I think this one got an accidental static discharge to kill it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

The Atom is up and crunching on a new HDD, doing a marvelous ~450 PPD again.  More importantly, it's also serving as a WiFi bridge for the i7 (no free expansion slots for a WiFi adapter), so I cam move the laptop now


----------



## KieX (Dec 13, 2012)

Powering down both machines for a day as I need to swap hard drives around, install different OS and shuffle things in my room too. Could do with a day of peace and quiet as well to be honest.

So my pie slot is up for grabs, but not for long. Should be back stronger than ever on Saturday


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys, I'm looking to switch my main rig to an SSD. Currently I use a 500GB drive as my boot drive and it has about 200GB free. Should I just spend the extra $ and get a 500ish GB SSD? Or would I be okay with a 256 GB? 

I use a lot of different programs and other applications on my home machine. But I feel there's certain things I've installed at the moment I just don't need. 

Suggestions? 

I've been looking at a Crucial M4 256GB SSD...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I'm looking to switch my main rig to an SSD. Currently I use a 500GB drive as my boot drive and it has about 200GB free. Should I just spend the extra $ and get a 500ish GB SSD? Or would I be okay with a 256 GB?
> 
> I use a lot of different programs and other applications on my home machine. But I feel there's certain things I've installed at the moment I just don't need.
> 
> ...



A 500GB seems extremely excessive to me.  I run my laptop off a 128GB disk, and have no secondary--I would imagine that you should be able to make do with a 256GB.  You may have to move a few games over to a secondary or some less-used programs, but it seems like it would be worth it with the price difference.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not too worried really. I just wanted to confirm that I have the right mindset here.

Here's my Options

G.SKILL Phoenix III FM-25S3-240GBP3 2.5" 240GB SAT...

Kingston SSDNow V+200 KR-S3040-3H 2.5" 240GB SATA ...

Intel 335 Series SSDSC2CT240A4K5 2.5" 240GB SATA I...

Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Int...


If you were to purchase a SSD tomorrow out of which four of these would it be? 

We use both Crucial and Intel at work so I'm kinda in the air about it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I'm not too worried really. I just wanted to confirm that I have the right mindset here.
> 
> Here's my Options
> 
> ...



Probably the Intel 335.  Intel SSDs have a well-built reputation of giving good performance and reliable operation.  The Crucial M4 is also good, although my Dad has a strange issue with the one in his laptop.  If he suspends the computer, it crashes upon resume--probably not as important for a desktop system (particularly a cruncher), but still perhaps relevant.  I'd probably choose between one of those two.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 13, 2012)

I wouldn't get anything over a 240/256GB model or your IOPS will be cut in half. I'm considering selling my sealed Corsair Force 3 120GB that is fresh from RMA to save up for a 240GB model myself.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinking about that Intel SSD. We use them for servers at work and they work really well. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 14, 2012)

Got a new screen for my desktop. Which means it's now been overclocked. 







(RAM is a bit down, but it wasn't in the mood for overclocking, and my multiplier steps are enormous.)
CPU could go higher, but I'm keeping the temps below 50°c, and my cooling ain't all that amazing.


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I'm looking to switch my main rig to an SSD. Currently I use a 500GB drive as my boot drive and it has about 200GB free. Should I just spend the extra $ and get a 500ish GB SSD? Or would I be okay with a 256 GB?
> 
> I use a lot of different programs and other applications on my home machine. But I feel there's certain things I've installed at the moment I just don't need.
> 
> ...



My advice to you is to buy a small SSD, like a 64GB OCZ Vertex 4, and use it for the OS and programs. Doing this, I'm only using 27GB out of the 128GB available with my Plextor M5S.

Later on, I bought a 512GB SSD to load games off of. All it's for is games. In heinsight this was a terrible decision as games do load faster, but not $300 faster. Better spent on a platform upgrade IMO (2600k and mainboard or somesuch).

So, get a small SSD and use your current hard drive as a second drive for games and what have you. Games, in my experience, see little benefit from being loaded from my OCZ Agility 4 compared to even my aging hard drive that I was using before—WD5000AALS (an older 500GB Caviar Black drive with 32MB cache, SATA 3Gb/s, no advanced formatting).


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

My i7 has run dry of GPU tasks and it won't fetch new work--it keeps saying "connect() failed"--can someone else try to upload something?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2012)

Both rigs are running and uploading


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My i7 has run dry of GPU tasks and it won't fetch new work--it keeps saying "connect() failed"--can someone else try to upload something?



My rigs here seem fine?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My i7 has run dry of GPU tasks and it won't fetch new work--it keeps saying "connect() failed"--can someone else try to upload something?



Try restarting the rig. I have been having connection issues that require a restart lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Try restarting the rig. I have been having connection issues that require a restart lately.



I've tried a restart--it turns out that the Atom setup makes a shitty network bridge.  I'm not sure what happened, but it's bridged through my laptop now and works as it should.  I'm going to see what I can figure out.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2012)

You need me to send you a switch with the H50?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey All! Sorry haven't been around much...but here I am!!! Had A nice chat session and shring with KieX tonite and I miss you all. 

I am working on getting a corporation (building property managers) to get me crunching again!! Hopefully in spring...March is the goal!

Miss you all once again... CP I hope all is well, Norton, Madshot you crazy, Ion, Brandon, Jr, popswala, Stinger you fucker...lol and anyone else I missed. 

Mery Christmas to all of you! I will be back!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> You need me to send you a switch with the H50?



The problem is that we have Ethernet downstairs and then a WiFi network--and the i7 rig doesn't have any space for a WiFi card (3 double-slot GPUs).  I could get a USB WiFi adapter, but I'm too cheap to spend the $17 when I'd only use it for three weeks.  So here I am trying to figure out a way to use the Atom as a wireless bridge to the i7, which will then be linked to the i3 with its secondary Ethernet port.  Progress has not been as forthcoming as I might like...

@Chaotic:  Glad to hear from you--and a Merry Christmas!  Dan is a great guy to chat with any time of the day


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> pics or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> On my end I have two rigs getting a refresh (12c/18t additional when I'm done). Still considering some more gpu power but can't afford the top end atm



Here ya go













Here we go


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Here ya go
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4598.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4605.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4622.jpg
> ...



Those are some good looking pics for sure, great choice


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow HammerON. That's a beautiful sight!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay, unlike what the WCG site states, it seems possible to run GPU WUs on Linux (I just got a shipload of them, using Sabayon w/ prop. display drivers). There will be lots of lag then though, including a stuttering mouse cursor (or at least when GPU crunching on a distro with MATE. Unity, GNOME, KDE, Xfce and LXDE are likely to do the same. You could have a different experience with e.g. Openbox though).
So if you want to do any crunching on the GPU using Linux, it may be necessary to deselect "use GPU while computer is in use".


----------



## NHKS (Dec 14, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Here ya go
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4598.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4605.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4622.jpg
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Here ya go
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4598.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4605.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4622.jpg
> ...




That is a gorgeous sight my friend!  


Chevalr1c said:


> Okay, unlike what the WCG site states, it seems possible to run GPU WUs on Linux (I just got a shipload of them, using Sabayon w/ prop. display drivers). There will be lots of lag then though, including a stuttering mouse cursor (or at least when GPU crunching on a distro with MATE. Unity, GNOME, KDE, Xfce and LXDE are likely to do the same. You could have a different experience with e.g. Openbox though).
> So if you want to do any crunching on the GPU using Linux, it may be necessary to deselect "use GPU while computer is in use".



WCG recently released a new core (version 7.08) for GPU work on Linux.
What card are you using that's giving this stuttering?


I have unfortunately now turned off everything at school--so my pie spot will be open to so someone else.  Enjoy


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2012)

My HD 6670 DDR3, although I might install another kernel/WM to see whether that helps, if I feel like spending time messing around a bit with it. The driver is the one belonging to the latest build of Catalyst 12.10 that is in Entropy (the PM of Sabayon), might mess with that later as well perhaps.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have unfortunately now turned off everything at school--so my pie spot will be open to so someone else.  Enjoy



Your sacrifice will not be in vain, as another fine soul will enjoy the pie spot for a bit 
But get bak up and running ASAP lol


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Your sacrifice will not be in vain, as another fine soul will enjoy the pie spot for a bit
> But get bak up and running ASAP lol



The evening of January 5th 

And I'll have something new as well---I'm negotiating for the purchase of a dual-Xeon system (2.5GHz Yorkfield CPUs) and I may get a HD7870 or HD7950 for the i3 (to replace the 8800GTS).


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The evening of January 5th
> 
> And I'll have something new as well---I'm negotiating for the purchase of a dual-Xeon system (2.5GHz Yorkfield CPUs) and I may get a HD7870 or HD7950 for the i3 (to replace the 8800GTS).



A dual Xeon would be awesome (i love the look of dual cpu boards), and I'm all for replacing the 8800gt with a pretty 7870/7950, whichever would fare better with the CPU. If a 7950 would do fine, roll with it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2012)

Out deer hunting this weekend and I have my main PC off. Dang its cold out here in these woods.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Out deer hunting this weekend and I have my main PC off. Dang its cold out here in these woods.



Good luck Brandon!!!!! Kill em bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Good luck Brandon!!!!! Kill em bro.



Well I am back home after freezing wind and it started to rain so no bambi killer today.


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I am back home after freezing wind and it started to rain so no bambi killer today.



Wot!: 

No Deer chili for Christmas??? :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2012)

manofthem said:


> A dual Xeon would be awesome (i love the look of dual cpu boards), and I'm all for replacing the 8800gt with a pretty 7870/7950, whichever would fare better with the CPU. If a 7950 would do fine, roll with it



Indeed--and at ~$75 it's a very good bargain (should do ~5-6k PPD with Linux) 

I've decommissioned the HP I brought home, but set up a Phenom X4 9600 instead.  I also have a 2.3GHz Pentium Dual Core that I'm going to install Windows on later tonight.

A Tahiti card would be awesome.  Alternatively, the HD7870 that's actually a cut-down HD79xx would be cool


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed--and at ~$75 it's a very good bargain (should do ~5-6k PPD with Linux)
> 
> I've decommissioned the HP I brought home, but set up a Phenom X4 9600 instead.  I also have a 2.3GHz Pentium Dual Core that I'm going to install Windows on later tonight.
> 
> A Tahiti card would be awesome.  Alternatively, the HD7870 that's actually a cut-down HD79xx would be cool



Im so jelly of all your hardwares.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2012)

What can I expect from a 7970? Is anyone else but HammerON running one or two off these and with what settings (GPU WUs per card and GPU WU per CPU thread). I ordered a pair XFX 925 MHz and yes I know they run hotter and louder then a nice Asus DirectCU but the price were right. Downside I might not install them until after X-mas.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2012)

t_ski is running three 7970's I believe (and a couple 7770's). From what I can tell so far in a couple days is that a 7970 (at 925 core) is producing about 70,000 to 80,000 PPD. This is with 6 WU/thread per GPU (the other 6 threads are running 6 WU's on the second GPU).


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2012)

HammerON said:


> t_ski is running three 7970's I believe (and a couple 7770's). From what I can tell so far in a couple days is that a 7970 (at 925 core) is producing about 70,000 to 80,000 PPD. This is with 6 WU/thread per GPU (the other 6 threads are running 6 WU's on the second GPU).



I was hoping for some more but you only just got them running so they might stabilize at a higher level. My 7950 (forgot speed but OC'ed) can do +80K @ 3.5 GHz.

My set up will be similar to yours (i970) but I will let it run at 4.1 GHZ. Are you still running @ 3.3?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I was hoping for some more but you only just got them running so they might stabilize at a higher level. My 7950 (forgot speed but OC'ed) can do +80K @ 3.5 GHz.
> 
> My set up will be similar to yours (i970) but I will let it run at 4.1 GHZ. Are you still running @ 3.3?



I have been running everything at stock as I am just too lazy at the moment to oc...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2012)

No guarantees, but I'm currently negotiating a very profitable sale that would basically fund a HD7950 for the i3


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I have been running everything at stock as I am just too lazy at the moment to oc...



Come on, bump that CPU to a happy home and bump those GPU clocks to 1000 and let them crank!  Haha, I don't know how much of a difference the 75 MHz means, but I'm running my cards at 1000, have been for the longest time, rock solid.  I do wonder what the difference is between 925 and 1000, and then the difference between 4/6/10 WUs.  If I wasn't so lazy, I could figure it out myself.



[Ion] said:


> No guarantees, but I'm currently negotiating a very profitable sale that would basically fund a HD7950 for the i3



That's what I'm talking about!!!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, I found out why my PPD has been absolute crap for some time. My parents computers decided to "mysteriously change" to 50% CPU core usage and 50% CPU time along with the already strict setting of suspending until the computer hasn't been touched for a minute, so I set them to run full CPU time with n - 1 cores used, so hopefully I get 20-30K back because my dad owns the 7770 I bought some time ago.

Also, my ASUS M3A78-CM is now deciding to freeze up within 12-72 hours and I haven't determined why. Losing another Phenom II system is going to suck if it gets to that but I guess I'll have to deal with it until I decide to save up for some new firepower. My money priorities are a little different atm (bought a Nexus 7 and a Mushkin Chronos 240GB SSD, as my dad bought my Corsair Force 3 120GB that I didn't open from RMA).

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I'm sending a friend of mine (at no cost) my ASRock G41M-S3, Pentium Dual Core E6600 3.06GHz, 8GB Team DDR3, 500GB laptop drive, GeForce GT240 512MB and maybe a power supply. She currently runs a single core 2GHz 939 system, GeForce 6200 TC, 2GB DDR and Windows XP, and has been dying for a newer system to play games on, so I'm giving her a nice system in exchange for her parts that she is going to mail back.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2012)

That's odd that BOINC would do something like that of its own accord.  At least you should have it fixed now 

As far as the PhII system goes, if it ends up dying I might be able to set you up with a C2Q or similar at a reasonable price.  I'm supposed to be selling a bunch of stuff over the next week and I'll have to see what's left.

Very generous of you to offer up that system! 
Are you going to keep it crunching even under its new owner?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey All! Sorry haven't been around much...but here I am!!! Had A nice chat session and shring with KieX tonite and I miss you all.
> 
> I am working on getting a corporation (building property managers) to get me crunching again!! Hopefully in spring...March is the goal!
> 
> ...



Miss you too buddy, hope to talk to you soon


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I do wonder what the difference is between 925 and 1000, and then the difference between 4/6/10 WUs.  If I wasn't so lazy, I could figure it out myself.



Or you could read other peoples findings. For the 7970s we are talking 10 or 12 (for one GPU) according to this http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283806-Optimizing-ATI-GPUs-Crunching-for-Best-Production-Efficiency/page3 It seems like +135K is possible on single GPUs.

I for my part will crank up my 7950 from its current 6 to 8 and my new babies will try 10 and 12 each when I get them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, I found out why my PPD has been absolute crap for some time. My parents computers decided to "mysteriously change" to 50% CPU core usage and 50% CPU time along with the already strict setting of suspending until the computer hasn't been touched for a minute, so I set them to run full CPU time with n - 1 cores used, so hopefully I get 20-30K back because my dad owns the 7770 I bought some time ago.
> 
> Also, my ASUS M3A78-CM is now deciding to freeze up within 12-72 hours and I haven't determined why. Losing another Phenom II system is going to suck if it gets to that but I guess I'll have to deal with it until I decide to save up for some new firepower. My money priorities are a little different atm (bought a Nexus 7 and a Mushkin Chronos 240GB SSD, as my dad bought my Corsair Force 3 120GB that I didn't open from RMA).
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I'm sending a friend of mine (at no cost) my ASRock G41M-S3, Pentium Dual Core E6600 3.06GHz, 8GB Team DDR3, 500GB laptop drive, GeForce GT240 512MB and maybe a power supply. She currently runs a single core 2GHz 939 system, GeForce 6200 TC, 2GB DDR and Windows XP, and has been dying for a newer system to play games on, so I'm giving her a nice system in exchange for her parts that she is going to mail back.




If you need a Dual core proc for that s939 rig when you get it let me know and i'll send you one. Also if theres some you need to keep the Phenom systems going let me know, I may be able to hook you up.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey All! Sorry haven't been around much...but here I am!!! Had A nice chat session and shring with KieX tonite and I miss you all.
> 
> I am working on getting a corporation (building property managers) to get me crunching again!! Hopefully in spring...March is the goal!
> 
> ...



 We all miss the hell out of you as well brother! At least stop in and say hey when you get a chance man.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mad Shot and Ion, I may be open to some offers, but I'm still undecided yet. I think I'll make some decisions over the next week as to whether I want to patch up the dying/dead Phenom systems or not. My 2600K is averaging 7800 PPD in Linux and considering how little power it takes (like 100w or less while crunching), I'm seriously tempted to sell the CPUs when their boards break and catch a cheap 2600K and board for $300 to replace 2-3 tri/quad core Phenoms.

I'd really like to get off my AM2+ chips since boards are becoming extremely rare, so I might as well start making plans to sell them before they become really hard to sell. That, and I'd like to eventually be free of 45nm or bigger node chips (excluding my 2 Thubans) because the performance/watt just isn't there. One big 16x4 rig would be the bee's knees but there's no way in hell I'm spending half my savings on one.


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Mad Shot and Ion, I may be open to some offers, but I'm still undecided yet. I think I'll make some decisions over the next week as to whether I want to patch up the dying/dead Phenom systems or not. My 2600K is averaging 7800 PPD in Linux and considering how little power it takes (like 100w or less while crunching), I'm seriously tempted to sell the CPUs when their boards break and catch a cheap 2600K and board for $300 to replace 2-3 tri/quad core Phenoms.
> 
> I'd really like to get off my AM2+ chips since boards are becoming extremely rare, so I might as well start making plans to sell them before they become really hard to sell. That, and I'd like to eventually be free of 45nm or bigger node chips (excluding my 2 Thubans) because the performance/watt just isn't there. One big 16x4 rig would be the bee's knees but there's no way in hell I'm spending half my savings on one.



You can always pick up the i7 980X in my FS thread and build a 12k ppd system (crunchers discount applies)


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

HammerON said:


> t_ski is running three 7970's I believe (and a couple 7770's). From what I can tell so far in a couple days is that a 7970 (at 925 core) is producing about 70,000 to 80,000 PPD. This is with 6 WU/thread per GPU (the other 6 threads are running 6 WU's on the second GPU).



Each of my 7970's are pulling about 96K at stock clocks (925MHz) and the 7770's are pulling about 43K, and they are GHz cards.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2012)

I am still waiting for my numbers to stabilize with the 7970's...
I imagine your 3930K also helps with that increase. Do you have it overclocked?
I am getting about 38k for each 7770.


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I am still waiting for my numbers to stabilize with the 7970's...
> I imagine your 3930K also helps with that increase. Do you have it overclocked?
> I am getting about 38k for each 7770.



The 7870 with 6 wu's will get a 60-65k ppd in my main rig (stock clock on the gpu, 4.4Ghz on the cpu)


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I am still waiting for my numbers to stabilize with the 7970's...
> I imagine your 3930K also helps with that increase. Do you have it overclocked?
> I am getting about 38k for each 7770.



No, it's at stock speeds.


----------



## KieX (Dec 17, 2012)

So after all the hassle with the PSU leads, stuck the 7970 in the SR-2 with the 7950's. But it seems like it was a pointless move. Was getting 100K ppd on each 7950's before with 12WU but now with a 3rd card setup 8WU each to use full threads.. seems I'm getting the same output :shadedshu

I tried dividing up the CPU cores to keep 12WU on each.. but as all the cards are stuck together they get quite hot and produces errors. So that's a no-no.

Will be playing around see if I can figure out a way to get the correct performance out of this setup.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

It's looking like I may be selling the Phenom X4 soon (in addition to two as-of-yet unbuilt Core 2 Quad systems)--but if that ends up being the case, I have an AMD X2 5400+ BE/RAM/board/HSF sitting on the desk ready to replace it.  I just can't afford the heat/maintenance of any more systems ATM


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Each of my 7970's are pulling about 96K at stock clocks (925MHz) and the 7770's are pulling about 43K, and they are GHz cards.



The 7079's are at about 85,844 ppd each after 4 days...
I can live with that


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 18, 2012)

HammerON said:


> The 7079's are at about 85,844 ppd each after 4 days...
> I can live with that



YOU can live with that........We will have a similar setup - i970 and two 7970. Be a man and beat me. I plan to do 10 GPU x 2 for the 12 threads and I will (hope to is more correct) do 2 times +100K, All tricks are allowed including neck punch, knees and under belt. All talk and no GPUs from my side but I think that they will shipped today from Germany. I'm still/again in Thailand but I hope to meet the postman on Friday according to my last schedule (changed 3 times all ready). Game is on and you got one week to optimize


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> YOU can live with that........We will have a similar setup - i970 and two 7970. Be a man and beat me. I plan to do 10 GPU x 2 for the 12 threads and I will (hope to is more correct) do 2 times +100K, All tricks are allowed including neck punch, knees and under belt. All talk and no GPUs from my side but I think that they will shipped today from Germany. I'm still/again in Thailand but I hope to meet the postman on Friday according to my last schedule (changed 3 times all ready). Game is on and you got one week to optimize



*That's a challenge to an Epic battle!!! * 







Who shall be the Victor?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2012)

Justin, If you decide to sell I maybe interested in that M3A78-CM you have


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> YOU can live with that........We will have a similar setup - i970 and two 7970. Be a man and beat me. I plan to do 10 GPU x 2 for the 12 threads and I will (hope to is more correct) do 2 times +100K, All tricks are allowed including neck punch, knees and under belt. All talk and no GPUs from my side but I think that they will shipped today from Germany. I'm still/again in Thailand but I hope to meet the postman on Friday according to my last schedule (changed 3 times all ready). Game is on and you got one week to optimize



Overclocked both CPU's to 4GHz and all 5 cards are running at 1100MHz core now
I would raise them some more but I am leaving for Mexico this Friday and want them stable
I am not sure about raising the WU's on the 7970's....


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

The Phenom X4 has been sold (at a very solid profit too).  I'll be setting up the AMD X2 5400+ (with a GTS450) in its place tonight.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Overclocked both CPU's to 4GHz and all 5 cards are running at 1100MHz core now
> I would raise them some more but I am leaving for Mexico this Friday and want them stable
> I am not sure about raising the WU's on the 7970's....



You saying your 7970s are stable at 1100 core?  Wow   I couldn't get mine stable over 1000, with temps in the 30's   Awesome!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2012)

My 2600K is back online and stable once again. Once I get my Display Port cable I will have the 580 back crunching workunits. With how cold it is now temps should be stellar  

Tomorrow night I will be moving my i7 860 out of the SFF case and into its new home: a Corsair Carbide 200R. Will either sell the SFF case here on TPU or find something much more low power for it- maybe an APU or i3.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Overclocked both CPU's to 4GHz and all 5 cards are running at 1100MHz core now
> I would raise them some more but I am leaving for Mexico this Friday and want them stable
> I am not sure about raising the WU's on the 7970's....



OK, maybe I should have got some ASUS Matrix cards before I start this kind of challenge. Have a nice trip.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You saying your 7970s are stable at 1100 core?  Wow   I couldn't get mine stable over 1000, with temps in the 30's   Awesome!



Yeah - I was pretty impressed as it did not require a voltage bump. I will let them crunch away for the next couple days and see how they do...


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2012)

It's Alive!!!! 







Updating the OS now- crunching tonight> tomorrow at the latest


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome--is this the CPU from KieX?

I know it's not as exciting, but I just brought this online about two hours ago to replace the sold Phenom X4:








Should be just under 5k PPD by my calculations--not great, but certainly worthwhile


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome--is this the CPU from KieX?
> 
> I know it's not as exciting, but I just brought this online about two hours ago to replace the sold Phenom X4:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121218/x2.png
> ...



That's one of them  Going to run this one for awhile and then try the other to make sure they both work OK. So far so good though 

Nothing wrong with 5k ppd.... every point/every wu is important


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> That's one of them  Going to run this one for awhile and then try the other to make sure they both work OK. So far so good though
> 
> Nothing wrong with 5k ppd.... every point/every wu is important



Certainly LMK if they both work--I'd definitely love to pick up one from you 

Indeed.  That's still ~12x more than the Atom does, and more than my laptop does.  I unfortunately will have to part with the GTS450 on Friday or Saturday (I picked it up at a good price locally and I'll be using it for an OCed Q6600 build for a friend of mine to replace an old Pentium 4).  But it's certainly useful while it lasts


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 19, 2012)

Just wanted to drop in and say hello! I moved in September to San Antonio for my first big boy job and am living on my own, so money is still tight. Thankfully, the parental rig is still crunching away. Since the temps have cooled off, I'll see what a month of crunching while I'm at work looks like on the electricity bill when I'm back from a week long vacation starting next week.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like my 2 Phenom II systems that I was having issues this week with have stabilized. I think the stock Thuban heatpipe cooler was playing up on my M3A78-CM as it froze about 2 minutes after boot, so I went into BIOS and found the CPU running at 55c idle. Threw my leftover Xigmatek Loki on it and brought down that BIOS temp to 38c, and it's still running which is a good thing. 

I currently have "money burning in my wallet" disorder and I'm really tempted to build a 3770K mATX rig to crunch and possibly become my home server (currently running an X6800 @ 3.2/ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2/GF 6200 AGP/4GB DDR2 and a Minecraft server consumes 80% of the addressable 3.2GB RAM and regularly pegs out one or both of the CPU cores). Or, I could use it all for crunching lol. 

Norton, I know your 980x really wants a home and makes 12K PPD, but I have no X58 gear and the platform in general is really power hungry. I know a 3770K seems illogical compared to a dime-a-dozen Vishera or whatever, but AMD doesn't seem to have any CPUs that can do 7500 PPD and sip 65w of electricity while doing so. 

I'm a hypocrite for running ridiculously old hardware currently, but once it quits working I have no plans to buy any dated hardware or repair it. The low PPD/watt and need for several tons of air conditioning capacity running 24/7 needs to stop soon, preferably when we move into our "new" building in a few months. I'm not going to have the space or the electrical capacity for running 3K PPD or less rigs that consume 200w or more each, as it's really wasteful. One 3770K can easily replace the 6-7 crappiest machines in my signature, and use a fraction of the energy.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like I have a stuck WU on one of my HD 7970's


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Looks like I have a stuck WU on one of my HD 7970's
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121219/Capture029279.jpg



I get them once or twice a week on my 7950. They run 40 hours and is either at 0 or 50 % which isn't that great when you are 10.000 miles from the rig and without internet most of the time. I don't know if it is a bad OC (925 to 990 with stock voltage) but this Asus run cool so I'm doubtful. The 61 C you have on GPU 0 is OK in my book but maybe 1100 MHz is pushing it to far? I'm not saying that with our little competition in mind


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, gentleman, after stopping my main rig for a while, I've got it back up and crunching. An i7920 and 2 GTX 480's in an NZXT H2 is a bit of a struggle against thermals. When I installed my Antec Kuhler, rather than use the included fan, I used my AeroCool Shark, which had been the bottom intake of my case, and replaced the shark with a simple NZXT Case Fan. That was great, but I started to notice that my GTX 480's were running considerably warmer. So, I put the AeroCool Shark back as the bottom intake and used the case fan as the fan on the Antec Kuhler 620. Then the problem went the other direction with the GTX 480's well provided for, but the weak fan wasn't pulling enough air through the radiator to properly cool the i7-920. Even at full fans and with the front door of the case open, the CPU would creep past 80C. I replaced the fan with a PUREX brand fan I picked up from MicroCenter for $9 and it works great. It's actually surprisingly well rated at 2.1mm-H20, 70CFM, 32dBA. Sure the packaging has some spelling mistakes and the company named themselves identical to a household cleaning supply company, but the thing works wonders. Full day of crunching yesterday and the CPU didn't even break the 80C barrier.

I've also got my brother's Christmas present up and crunching, too, and if I'm honest, pulling down more PPD than mine. 4Ghz i5-2500K and a 7970 is quite the combo. I don't even have multiple Work Units running on the 7970 so it's going under-utilized. WCG is a great strest test. Fairly varied workloads and actually uses some storage and some networking as well. Definitely confident the BitFenix Prodigy build I made for him is stable and ready to go. I'm going to be demanding his current system, Phenom II X3 720 and HD 6870 as tribute, though, which will give me something to mess around with.

*Hyper-Threading:*
I'm curious what your opinions are on using Hyper-Threading in WCG? Seems like a good way to boost you're total time contribution, seeing as the work units should, theoretically, take twice as long, but you're running twice as many. I leave HT off on my i7-920, in part because I like to know that the Windows Scheduler doesn't even have the option of assigning two threads to a single physical core, but also, because in my experience in WCG, hyper-threading simply raises temperatures assuming you're running 100% utilization. If I turn HT Off and then run 4 threads, my CPU would run, on average, about 10C cooler than if I had HT On with the full 8 threads. I chalk the heat up to the cache swaps that I'm sure have to occur significantly more frequently with 8 threads than 4. I do see that a fair number of people are indicating they're running HT Threads, so I'm curious what other people think of it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2012)

@ Xenturion- Hyper-threading will definitely boost your output but not likely by 100% (50-60% boost is more likely). The hyperthreading will fill in the gaps in the processing of the work units with additional work from the other threads.

Case in point- a 2500k will output less than a 2600k at the same clocks with the hyperthreading on. The Team members here running mostly Intel should have more info than I do (I run mostly AMD stuff).

You can experiment a bit by dropping your clocks some and turning hyper-threading back on and checking your output, heat, etc...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> Well, gentleman, after stopping my main rig for a while, I've got it back up and crunching. An i7920 and 2 GTX 480's in an NZXT H2 is a bit of a struggle against thermals. When I installed my Antec Kuhler, rather than use the included fan, I used my AeroCool Shark, which had been the bottom intake of my case, and replaced the shark with a simple NZXT Case Fan. That was great, but I started to notice that my GTX 480's were running considerably warmer. So, I put the AeroCool Shark back as the bottom intake and used the case fan as the fan on the Antec Kuhler 620. Then the problem went the other direction with the GTX 480's well provided for, but the weak fan wasn't pulling enough air through the radiator to properly cool the i7-920. Even at full fans and with the front door of the case open, the CPU would creep past 80C. I replaced the fan with a PUREX brand fan I picked up from MicroCenter for $9 and it works great. It's actually surprisingly well rated at 2.1mm-H20, 70CFM, 32dBA. Sure the packaging has some spelling mistakes and the company named themselves identical to a household cleaning supply company, but the thing works wonders. Full day of crunching yesterday and the CPU didn't even break the 80C barrier.
> 
> I've also got my brother's Christmas present up and crunching, too, and if I'm honest, pulling down more PPD than mine. 4Ghz i5-2500K and a 7970 is quite the combo. I don't even have multiple Work Units running on the 7970 so it's going under-utilized. WCG is a great strest test. Fairly varied workloads and actually uses some storage and some networking as well. Definitely confident the BitFenix Prodigy build I made for him is stable and ready to go. I'm going to be demanding his current system, Phenom II X3 720 and HD 6870 as tribute, though, which will give me something to mess around with.
> 
> ...



That's awesome that you're getting so much going, thank you!  
The HD7970 is an incredible card (and even the HD6870 is very solid).  Unfortunately the GF100 cards just don't do all that well given the heat output (at least my GTX470s don't).  But it's all still very worthwhile 

You'll want to leave hyperthreading on on all enabled CPUs (with the possible exception of the Atom, which just sucks so much anyways).  When it first came out, Movieman @ XS did a bunch of tests and conclusively showed that hyperthreading does benefit WCG.  Particularly if you're running different projects; if you run all the same projects I assume that there would be more overlap in terms of needed resources, so HT wouldn't do as much good.  Hence, I do suggest leaving on hyperthreading.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2012)

HT on for sure but if temperature is an issue then lose the extra 2K PPD.

The 7970 if left running for the next 2-3 days will more then make up for what you lose untill sometime mid March. Some can get more then 135k PPD on the card alone. Just make sure to run 10-12 at the time. One is clearly as you say under-utilizing it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 19, 2012)

In the process of buying parts for a 3770K system. My dad received a $200 prepaid gift card that he needed used, so I ordered an ASRock Z77 Pro4-M (digital PWM and should have decent MOSFETs unlike the $20 cheaper boards that use the horribly inefficient D2PAK ones), Corsair CX430, some Rosewill mATX case and I PM'd a guy on AnandTech about one of his 2 BNIB i7-3770K CPUs that he's selling for $265, which saves a ton of money over the retail $320. I have some old DDR3-1600 RAM I can use along with a classic Samsung F3 1TB so I should have a nice system going by next week.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 20, 2012)

I had noticed an oddly slow speed at benches, when I downclocked my CPU to previous clocks, so I decided to take a closer look.

First column is SuperPI times. Second is CPU multiplier. Third is amount of time % increase to the one above. And last is % increase in multiplier than the one below.


```
25,381		21		5,0
26,582		20	4,7	5,3
27,847		19	4,8	5,6
32,541		18	16,9	50,0
42,604		17	30,9	
42,572		16	0	
42,619		15	0	
42,573		14	0	
42,588		13	0	
42,619		12	0	9,1
46,239		11	8,5	37,5
1,02,541	10	35,1	
1,02,447	9	0	
1,02,478	8	0	14,3
1,11,074	7	13,8	16,7
1,22,477	6	16,0	20
1,38,515	5	19,4	25
2,02,554	4	24,4
```

... I can't explain this. Anybody else got a thought?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm going to take my main rig offline for a while, but leave the dual 7770's crunching.  I have a third PC that might go up soon for some old fashioned CPU WU's.  Maybe I can get a couple more bronze badges at least.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 20, 2012)

My lead for the BNIB 3770K came through on AnandTech so I'm really happy to have another brand new system next week, and I shaved $55 off the cost of a retail CPU. Would have bought it on TPU but other forums seem to have a lot more users (and ones selling stuff for that matter).


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My lead for the BNIB 3770K came through on AnandTech so I'm really happy to have another brand new system next week, and I shaved $55 off the cost of a retail CPU. Would have bought it on TPU but other forums seem to have a lot more users (and ones selling stuff for that matter).



 Nice! Need some pics of your farm one of these days 

Any 7950/7970's out there? Or anyone looking to unload a 7950 to finance a 7970?

On my end....
The Xeon hexacore rig is running @ stock for the moment- very smooth/very cool on an H70 and I just installed a 7770 in it (no app_info yet- maybe this weekend)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I'm going to take my main rig offline for a while, but leave the dual 7770's crunching.  I have a third PC that might go up soon for some old fashioned CPU WU's.  Maybe I can get a couple more bronze badges at least.


Well, it's been a pleasure to have it running for so long--and I really hope that you consider bringing it back online soon 


Jstn7477 said:


> My lead for the BNIB 3770K came through on AnandTech so I'm really happy to have another brand new system next week, and I shaved $55 off the cost of a retail CPU. Would have bought it on TPU but other forums seem to have a lot more users (and ones selling stuff for that matter).



I'm glad to hear that's working out for you! 

I've been pretty busy recently, currently I'm in the process of setting up a pair of C2Q rigs for customers.  One has 8GB of RAM, a 320GB disk, and a 9500GT and one has 6GB of RAM, a 500GB disk, and a GTS450.  The first is in a Dell, so it'll be left bone-stock, but I'm hoping to OC the second (it's on a Gigabyte P35 board with a huge CPU cooler).  I'll only have them for less than twenty-four hours, so no crunching, but I'll buy something exciting with the sales money


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2012)

Look what I got!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a...lot of WUs on a GTS450.  The one I have already takes nearly 20 minutes/WU (with a 2.7GHz X2)--I wouldn't even want to think of running so many.  Keep us posted how it works through


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a...lot of WUs on a GTS450.  The one I have already takes nearly 20 minutes/WU (with a 2.7GHz X2)--I wouldn't even want to think of running so many.  Keep us posted how it works through



There is TWO GTS 450's


----------



## t_ski (Dec 20, 2012)

How long does it take for three WU's each?  How long for two WU's each?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> There is TWO GTS 450's



Oh, I saw that--but I saw that there were 3 WUs/card 
For me, when it already takes that long, it seems a bit excessive to run so many.  But hopefully it works out well for you


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't bother with trying to run 3 wus even on my 480.  You will produce much more work sticking to 2 wus.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, that looks like too many for the GTS450, but what we're aiming for is constant GPU utilization. What are your cards doing @ 49.707% and 99.707% other than idling? I load up 4 WU's each on the 570 & the 560Ti 448 and the GPU's are always @ 90+% GPU usage as the WU's get staggered. Elapsed times are between 9min to 18 mins(they vary that much). I thought it was too many at first, but my production keeps going up on that rig. Could not be happier with the work they are producing now(should get 45K out of that rig today).


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys I finally got my stuff in.. Here it is!  The graphic card box is as big as a Motherboard box! lol I put it in as reference.. lol


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I finally got my stuff in.. Here it is!  The graphic card box is as big as a Motherboard box! lol I put it in as reference.. lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121220/IMG_20121220_153820836.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121220/IMG_20121220_153937748.jpg



Woot! 

I think you'll be very happy with that HD7770--I'm running 3 with 4 WUs each and they're pulling a rather impressive output


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 20, 2012)

WOW.. I opened the box of my HAF 912 and the case is smashed!... I'm in the process of RMA'n it now.. So, I guess I'll have to wait a little longer before I can build it.. 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW.. I opened the box of my HAF 912 and the case is smashed!... I'm in the process of RMA'n it now.. So, I guess I'll have to wait a little longer before I can build it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, that's horrible!  Sorry to hear, a real bummer not being able to put it together. 

Nice parts though, the 7770 is a strong choice


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW.. I opened the box of my HAF 912 and the case is smashed!... I'm in the process of RMA'n it now.. So, I guess I'll have to wait a little longer before I can build it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I've never seen a new case smashed nearly so badly 

Can you at least assemble the rest of the system caseless for now?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, your case looks like the delivery guy used it as a chair lol. Good luck with the RMA and hopefully you get a replacement case soon. In the meantime (if you don't have kids or pets that would interfere with it), you should throw your setup together on top of the motherboard box and at least make sure the rest of the stuff works, and maybe get it set up while waiting for the case. 

EDIT: Also, my Mushkin Chronos 240GB arrived today. We'll see how it runs once I reload Windows from an image, as I can't clone from a bigger drive to a smaller drive with PartedMagic.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW.. I opened the box of my HAF 912 and the case is smashed!... I'm in the process of RMA'n it now.. So, I guess I'll have to wait a little longer before I can build it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Meh, tis' but a mere Flesh Wound!*







*Seriously, that case is Fubar'd. I too know the feeling of anticipating new hardware, only to start the RMA process upon opening the boxes. Hope it is speedily replaced!*


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 20, 2012)

RMA is handled and UPS has picked it up and it out bound.  I'll start putting it together case less tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2012)

I turned down the GTS 450's to two WU's


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2012)

I sold a Core 2 Quad system today and I'll be selling another one tomorrow, so my plans are to order a HD7950 next week to have it arrive just when I'm home from our family trip.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I finally got my stuff in.. Here it is!  The graphic card box is as big as a Motherboard box! lol I put it in as reference.. lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121220/IMG_20121220_153820836.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121220/IMG_20121220_153937748.jpg


Sweet!!



Mindweaver said:


> WOW.. I opened the box of my HAF 912 and the case is smashed!... I'm in the process of RMA'n it now.. So, I guess I'll have to wait a little longer before I can build it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Crap



BUCK NASTY said:


> *Meh, tis' but a mere Flesh Wound!*
> 
> http://twistedphysics.typepad.com/cocktail_party_physics/images/2008/04/24/holygrail018.jpg
> 
> *Seriously, that case is Fubar'd. I too know the feeling of anticipating new hardware, only to start the RMA process upon opening the boxes. Hope it is speedily replaced!*



Love that movie (Monty Python and the Holy Grail)~~~



Mindweaver said:


> I'll start putting it together case less tomorrow.


Why wouldn't you???


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2012)

update on the Ivy Bridge build.  Picked up some Mushkin Blackline RAM http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=612&item_id=044295.  At my computer store they are selling a 3570 non K for $180 and I'm hoping to grab one of those.  After that all i need is a PSU and eventually a SSD and GFX, but with a PSU i can at least get the rig up and crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> update on the Ivy Bridge build.  Picked up some Mushkin Blackline RAM http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=612&item_id=044295.  At my computer store they are selling a 3570 non K for $180 and I'm hoping to grab one of those.  After that all i need is a PSU and eventually a SSD and GFX, but with a PSU i can at least get the rig up and crunching.



Sounds like progress!  How much more is the k edition?  If it's like 10-15% or so it seems worthwhile to me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2012)

its not on sale on boxing day @ $230.  I think this is a better deal as im cash strapped and could use the $50 towards something to make the wife happy 

With tax the K is almost $265, whereas the non K is $205 with taxes.  I can still hit 4ghz with the limited o/c ing of the reg i5's and thats more than acceptable for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> its not on sale on boxing day @ $230.  I think this is a better deal as im cash strapped and could use the $50 towards something to make the wife happy
> 
> With tax the K is almost $265, whereas the non K is $205 with taxes.  I can still hit 4ghz with the limited o/c ing of the reg i5's and thats more than acceptable for me.



4GHz is certainly very good, and I'm all in favor of promoting harmony among spouses


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 21, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Why wouldn't you???



Working on it now!  I'll post pic's when I'm done. 

*EDIT:
Just finished up, and I got a new toy today as well... Since, I don't get pie any more I bought some PI!.. HEHEHE 
*


Spoiler



Cruncher









Raspberry PI


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2012)

The wife and I are heading to Cancun for our honeymoon
I left the rigs crunching!!! It is currently about -10F so I am not worried about heat. The wife and I are looking forward to some warm weather
Merry Christmas to all the TPU crunchers


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2012)

Would really appreciate a prayer,  and what ever you want towards my mom,  who comes back from cancer treatment no1 tomorrow.  Please crunch HCC.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2012)

HammerON said:


> The wife and I are heading to Cancun for our honeymoon
> I left the rigs crunching!!! It is currently about -10F so I am not worried about heat. The wife and I are looking forward to some warm weather
> Merry Christmas to all the TPU crunchers



Sounds like a blast!  Congrats to you both and enjoy the honeymoon  : D



johnspack said:


> Would really appreciate a prayer,  and what ever you want towards my mom,  who comes back from cancer treatment no1 tomorrow.  Please crunch HCC.



Sorry to hear it mate; you have out support, thoughts, and prayers. I've been crunching away on HCC since joining for reasons just like this. It's horrible to see people always fighting cancer so hopefully we can help fight along with them by crunching.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 22, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Would really appreciate a prayer,  and what ever you want towards my mom,  who comes back from cancer treatment no1 tomorrow.  Please crunch HCC.



You got it buddy!  I hope they get it all, and she has a speedy recovery. I can tell you now that the best treatment the family can offer is laughter, and staying in good spirits during this time. Cancer treatment is rough.. Good Luck!


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 22, 2012)

Leaving my uni halls for the holidays, leaving the pc running. Gonna close every other program in task manager and leave it running 'til the 7th


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Would really appreciate a prayer,  and what ever you want towards my mom,  who comes back from cancer treatment no1 tomorrow.  Please crunch HCC.


I wish her the best 

I have 13 GPU WUs doing HCC as we speak 


El_Mayo said:


> Leaving my uni halls for the holidays, leaving the pc running. Gonna close every other program in task manager and leave it running 'til the 7th



Well, it's pretty cool that they let you run it over break--at my university, they cut power the afternoon that we leave.

I'll be trying the new app_config soon


----------



## NHKS (Dec 23, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Would really appreciate a prayer,  and what ever you want towards my mom,  who comes back from cancer treatment no1 tomorrow.  Please crunch HCC.



My wishes for a speedy recovery. Take good care of her..


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2012)

What I'm are doing wrong here? I got two 7770s that until yesterday were in an 64 WIN7 rig running under 7.0.28. Since Santa left two 7970s on my door step I swapped GPUs. No problem there. The problem is their new home - two XP 32 bit rigs that at least for the one had run a NVidia card for some GPU crunching. Now I get the message no worthy GPU present (my translation from Danish). AMD drivers is installed but NVidia were left there at first. Upgrade to 7.0.28 form 6.10.58. Same thing. Deleted the NVidia drivers. Same thing. Needless to say I re-booted the rigs plenty of times and told the client that I do want to use my GPU. Windows have no problem seeing that I'm running AMD but Boinc can't. I simply don't have the GPU option (Activities drop down). Any clues? Delete all drivers and re-install AMD?


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Would really appreciate a prayer,  and what ever you want towards my mom,  who comes back from cancer treatment no1 tomorrow.  Please crunch HCC.



Wish her all the best. As Mindweaver said, one of the most important things is to be there and keep the spirits up. 



mstenholm said:


> What I'm are doing wrong here? I got two 7770s that until yesterday were in an 64 WIN7 rig running under 7.0.28. Since Santa left two 7970s on my door step I swapped GPUs. No problem there. The problem is their new home - two XP 32 bit rigs that at least for the one had run a NVidia card for some GPU crunching. Now I get the message no worthy GPU present (my translation from Danish). AMD drivers is installed but NVidia were left there at first. Upgrade to 7.0.28 form 6.10.58. Same thing. Deleted the NVidia drivers. Same thing. Needless to say I re-booted the rigs plenty of times and told the client that I do want to use my GPU. Windows have no problem seeing that I'm running AMD but Boinc can't. I simply don't have the GPU option (Activities drop down). Any clues? Delete all drivers and re-install AMD?



AMD removed OpenCL support for XP from SDK2.6 onwards. Try the downloads on this page: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/sdkdwnld.aspx

Otherwise look for an older Catalyst driver, which should have the older SDK packaged.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> AMD removed OpenCL support for XP from SDK2.6 onwards. Try the downloads on this page: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/sdkdwnld.aspx
> 
> Otherwise look for an older Catalyst driver, which should have the older SDK packaged.



I tried 11.8 with SDK2.5. It didn't work either. I think that my folding rig is going to be the host and my decommissioned e8400 will be helping my GTX 680 for at least some folding.

Edit:
Done, at least the installing newest versions of Catalyst and BOINC on my folding rig. The two 7770s are back in action each running 4 WU with a full 4,05 GHz "core".


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 23, 2012)

Tonight (within an hour or two) I will leave my student room to go to my parents for about a week. I will be back in Tilburg at sunday evening (tennish CET), so there will be less crunching for that period because leaving my Athlon II PC (I have got there, standing in my bedroom) crunching overnight leads to conflict with my parents (which I can understand, because there is no fire alarm there and PSUs can do weird stuff, it is said). During the day it will crunch a bit however, so there should still be some output of PPD (rough estimate, 100-200 Cobblestones per day).

For safety reasons and because I did not setup my main system to be remotely controllable, I will turn it off.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 23, 2012)

So, my friend got her system put together on Friday with several hours of my help over Skype, but the next morning the effing 2010 Seagate 500GB laptop drive I had sent (which checked out perfectly when I built the computer) crapped out (only boots into Safe Mode and HDD has End-to-End Error Detection problems which has given it Failed status in HDTune). I am beyond pissed off at Seagate but it is what it is. She can't afford to purchase a drive so I'm going to have to suck it up and send her another hoping it actually survives the trip from FL to NY.


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> So, my friend got her system put together on Friday with several hours of my help over Skype, but the next morning the effing 2010 Seagate 500GB laptop drive I had sent (which checked out perfectly when I built the computer) crapped out (only boots into Safe Mode and HDD has End-to-End Error Detection problems which has given it Failed status in HDTune). I am beyond pissed off at Seagate but it is what it is. She can't afford to purchase a drive so I'm going to have to suck it up and send her another hoping it actually survives the trip from FL to NY.



That really sucks.... sometimes stuff like that happens when you do something nice*

*Hint- it's a test  Karma rewards for those who let the aggravation pass quietly and just take care of it 

As far as HDD's go, I've been nearly trouble free with WD drives and have no plans on switching to anything else until that changes.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 23, 2012)

I think I'm going to send one of my 3yo Samsung F1 1TB to her. They seem somewhat reliable and mine have seen gentle usage over the years. Luckily the Dimension E520 my dad let me finally have freed up two of my hard drives, a 250GB Seagate and 500GB WD Green, but I'm weary of sending those.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey guys!  I'm on a family vacation now, so I'll be on the forums intermittently until Friday.  I left my i3 and i7 both crunching while I'm away.  I'll make it my goal to log on and reply to threads at least once a day


----------



## theonedub (Dec 24, 2012)

Other i7 is up and running in all its Win8 Pro glory. I switched the Water 2.0 Performer to its push/pull configuration to slow the fan speeds to min of 1200RPM so its pretty much silent at load. The loudest component is the 6770, but its not too bad at all. It takes about 11min per 'double' GPU WU, so its middle of the road performance wise.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2012)

That's very solid looking! 

Any plans to OC or get a faster GPU for it?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Other i7 is up and running in all its Win8 Pro glory. I switched the Water 2.0 Performer to its push/pull configuration to slow the fan speeds to min of 1200RPM so its pretty much silent at load. The loudest component is the 6770, but its not too bad at all. It takes about 11min per 'double' GPU WU, so its middle of the road performance wise.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121223/WCG2.jpg



Awesome.    I'm about to switch back over to Win8 too, hopefully it'll work nicely.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 24, 2012)

I dont think I will upgrade the GPU, but a good OC is in order for the CPU sure. I want to build an APU setup, so this will be running until I source that hardware. 

Don't think I could do Win8 on my main PC, its so different


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2012)

The last HCC1 unit I got was at 01:59 UTC so I have dried out on my mayor GPUs. My 7770s have around 1 hour left in the buffer.

Edit: At 14:30 UTC they came back. 12 hours lost on my three mayor GPUs. I did upgrade to version 7.0.42 on one more rig which should give me a bigger buffer. I better do the last rig as well.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2012)

Just wanted to take this oppurtunity to thank all the members of this team and of this community for everything they've done year in and year out!  MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just wanted to take this oppurtunity to thank all the members of this team and of this community for everything they've done year in and year out!  MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!





Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays to you and to all of our other Team members.... you're all the greatest!!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry C everyone.

BTW, time for a little status update after my previous post. I have set up Asgard-AMD (my "at parental home" PC) to crunch, now the length of the stay at my parental home is long enough to let it be worthwile to contribute to the WCG using that machine (not climateprediction.net though, CPDN WUs have a ~3 months ahead deadline for a very good reason).

BTW, those who wish to add CPDN as an additional project to their crunchers should read the information at climateprediction.net thoroughly (at least the sections about the crunching) because that project is very different than the WCG etc. If you want to join, Team Chevalr1c is open to new users like you (it could act like an unofficial TPU CPDN team).


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy C crunchers. Luv you alll.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2012)

Well it is beautiful here in Cancun!!!
I checked my stats and am really concerned at my numbers
Don't have anyway to check what is going on so it will have to wait until I get home next week.
Anyways - Merry Christmas eveyone


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2012)

So I finally came back onto my Windows 8 drive as of last night.  I was not receiving HCC WUs on my GPUs on Windows 7, and I hadn't received any on my Windows 8 either.  I left it overnight thinking that they might come back, as they have several times before, but finally checked it now with nothing.  

So I disconnected from WCG and reconnected, and I started receiving more work, yet not GPU.  Apparently on my Windows 8, "Use GPU" was unchecked (not sure how because last time I was running my GPUs ).  So, it's back up and running 1 WU per card (lame, I know), but while here I'm going to be tying out the new app_config instead of app_info.  Maybe I'll have a better time getting it to work better 

So I'll post back later, hopefully with good news.... 



HammerON said:


> Well it is beautiful here in Cancun!!!
> I checked my stats and am really concerned at my numbers
> Don't have anyway to check what is going on so it will have to wait until I get home next week.
> Anyways - Merry Christmas eveyone



Have some fun down there in Cancun!!! 
try and relax, not worrying about the numbers til you get back


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So I finally came back onto my Windows 8 drive as of last night.  I was not receiving HCC WUs on my GPUs on Windows 7, and I hadn't received any on my Windows 8 either.  I left it overnight thinking that they might come back, as they have several times before, but finally checked it now with nothing.
> 
> So I disconnected from WCG and reconnected, and I started receiving more work, yet not GPU.  Apparently on my Windows 8, "Use GPU" was unchecked (not sure how because last time I was running my GPUs ).  So, it's back up and running 1 WU per card (lame, I know), but while here I'm going to be tying out the new app_config instead of app_info.  Maybe I'll have a better time getting it to work better
> 
> ...



If you don't get it to go then uninstall BOINC and reinstall 7.0.42 from here:
http://boincstats.com/en/page/downloadBOINC

add in your cc_config and the app_config files to the correct locations and you should be good to go. I just switched my main rig over and it picked it up right away 

Drop me a PM for the files if you want them 

** EDIT- files I'm using (adjust to your system needs):



Spoiler:  cc_config





```
<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
</options>
</cc_config>
```






Spoiler:  app_config





```
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>8</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.12</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>0.75</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>
```


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Drop me a PM for the files if you want them



 Well yea, you should post them files up brother!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Well it is beautiful here in Cancun!!!
> I checked my stats and am really concerned at my numbers
> Don't have anyway to check what is going on so it will have to wait until I get home next week.
> Anyways - Merry Christmas eveyone



Every time I leave my country my numbers drops. If I can't remember the dates for leaving and returning I look at my average numbers. That said there were a 12 hour stop in sending new HCC1 units and if you had a small buffer (aka running 7.0.28 and not 7.0.42) you would suffer like I did on two rigs.

Enjoy Cancun and have a nice Christmas and make up for the numbers when you return. I'm sure you can fit in an extra 7970 some where


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 25, 2012)

Got my parts for the 3770K mATX rig today and it's crunching away on Ubuntu @ 4.3GHz/1.18v right now on the tiny stock cooler. Checked everything with an IR thermometer and wasn't able to find anything running greater than 66c, so I think I might be alright. Using lm-sensors doesn't show the core readouts but the highest temperature in there is PECI Agent 0 at 82c, so that might be around what my CPU temperature is. I'm a little disappointed that the ASRock Z77 Pro4-M uses D2PAK MOSFETs for the CPU VRM but they seem to run fairly cool since the CPU doesn't consume much power.


----------



## okidna (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi guys, how are you all doing with your holiday? Hope everything is well and enjoyable.

Just starting crunching again this week, 2 HCC WUs seems well suited for my 560Ti hehe. And another 6 cores + 2 cores from my wife's laptop still running regular WU.

Chomp...chomp..chomp.. crunch away 

Merry christmas and happy new year


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

New toy on the way


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2012)

Haha, you got it!  That's awesome, it'll serve you like a champ  
Can't wait to see it installed and working


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 26, 2012)

i'll be switching out the 6870 for a 7870 within the hour


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Haha, you got it!  That's awesome, it'll serve you like a champ
> Can't wait to see it installed and working



I did 

I think I've sold enough stuff ($700 this last week) that I can afford a treat.  _Maybe_ I'll get another Radeon HD7770/HD7850/HD7870 later on, but I can't guarantee it at this point


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> New toy on the way
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121226/gpu.png



Congrats! 

My new "toys" will be coming next week.... at least one 7870 is in the mix for another 75-80k ppd @ 8 wu's 

Will confirm the rest when the order goes out 

Will restart our slug fest for Team position on/about Jan. 5th..... for now I will enjoy my slight lead while it lasts


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My new "toys" will be coming next week.... at least one 7870 is in the mix for another 75-80k ppd @ 8 wu's
> 
> ...



An unfair slight lead, I might add.  I would be in a much better position if the school didn't make me turn everything off over break 

But it should be great fun once we get our new GPUs.  I am determined to retake my place above you--and if it requires another GPU, so be it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 26, 2012)

7870 installed and ready forsome WU's


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome!  That will be great for WCG once you load it up with 6+ WUs!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 26, 2012)

So Santa has been nice to us this year - I expect we hit 20 M/day in a few days once the new GPUs are tuned in. I still have to figure out why my two 7770s performed better doing 2x4 GPU units @ 925 MHz in one i7 970 rig than running 1050 GHz in an other i7 970 rig (still 2x4, about same clock, same amount of RAM) but with 4 CPUs WU running at the same time. ?? No errors, number of pending validation about the same.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I was just finishing up a giveaway that Mindweaver and I threw together, along with help from others, and I stumbled upon extra Steam codes: *Bioshock* and *Bioshock 2*, as well as a few for *Metro 2033*.  If anyone on the team wants one of the codes, let me know and they're yours!  Thanks guys


----------



## okidna (Dec 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, I was just finishing up a giveaway that Mindweaver and I threw together, along with help from others, and I stumbled upon 2 extra Steam codes: *Bioshock* and *Bioshock 2*.  If anyone on the team wants one of the codes, let me know and they're yours!  Thanks guys



I hate you, mate  Everytime you look around, you stumbled upon extra STEAM keys


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm putting quite a few combos up for sale if anyone is interested in some of my old rigs. New stuff is still going up. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177851


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 27, 2012)

One down (Cezch National Team) and 17 to go. The next team (BOINC@Taiwan) is only 18 days away but from there on we need to tweak our current hardware since Santa is no longer in town. Santas evil twin just sent me a $1300 utility bill for the past 3 months so I doubt there is room for any upgrades in the near future.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 27, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> One down (Cezch National Team) and 17 to go. The next team (BOINC@Taiwan) is only 18 days away but from there on we need to tweak our current hardware since Santa is no longer in town. Santas evil twin just sent me a $1300 utility bill for the past 3 months so I doubt there is room for any upgrades in the near future.



Oh, upgrades and tweaks are still in store--I have another 80k+ PPD coming Monday, and Norton has GPUs on the way too.  And I may need to get another GPU or two for the Xeon DP setup


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm new on the team got my home server crunching 24/7 on it. Will be upgrading to a dual CPU hog very soon can take on maybe 6 WU + some GPU units


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> I'm new on the team got my home server crunching 24/7 on it. Will be upgrading to a dual CPU hog very soon can take on maybe 6 WU + some GPU units



Welcome aboard-

Feel free to post in this thread if you have any questions


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2012)

I've now purchased the CPUs/motherboard/RAM/HSFs for a dual Xeon E5420 system (2.5GHz, quad-core, 12mb L2 cache) w/ 8GB of RAM.  I'd imagine it should get ~6k PPD running Linux--and for $75 it was too good to pass up.  I'm planning on using a 350w Antec PSU, a 150GB WD Raptor (have to wait for it to come back from RMA) and then hopefully a HD7850 in a couple weeks 


Does anyone know what's happened to HammerON?  I saw that his output has plummeted


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 28, 2012)

Just for fun guys: Last week was snow + freezing rain, and now, look at this in Quebec:

Early in the morning, from my office at the ground floor






Someone's car





My neightbor car





At 6:00pm, in my father's driveway





Half way done, the other side had snow of about 5 1/4 feet tall..


----------



## HammerON (Dec 28, 2012)

The wife and I are in Cancun for our honeymoon (and a break from the cold):




I left both rigs running and saw my numbers declining starting the 23rd. Have no idea what is going on and am not going to worry about it until I get back home on Jan. 1st or 2nd. Curious on what is going on as a neighbor of mine checked and said the rigs were running and the modem and router seemed to be fine. But I didn't want to bother him any further.
Oh well. I will be back soon



ChristTheGreat said:


> Just for fun guys: Last week was snow + freezing rain, and now, look at this in Quebec:
> 
> Early in the morning, from my office at the ground floor
> http://imageshack.us/a/img109/8241/20121227140241r.jpg
> ...


Man - I do not miss the snow right now. I heard that we have got about 12 inches so far back home and are expecting more


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 28, 2012)

Reassembled all but one of the rigs I put up for sale, as they may take a while to sell (if they do) and I shouldn't have the slightest bit of impatience about it. Perhaps I'll have some more income soon for another 3770K rig, but I don't want to leave myself broke since college starts back up in a week and I at least want to maintain some spending money.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Just for fun guys: Last week was snow + freezing rain, and now, look at this in Quebec:
> 
> Early in the morning, from my office at the ground floor
> http://imageshack.us/a/img109/8241/20121227140241r.jpg
> ...





HammerON said:


> The wife and I are in Cancun for our honeymoon (and a break from the cold):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121227/Me.jpg
> I left both rigs running and saw my numbers declining starting the 23rd. Have no idea what is going on and am not going to worry about it until I get back home on Jan. 1st or 2nd. Curious on what is going on as a neighbor of mine checked and said the rigs were running and the modem and router seemed to be fine. But I didn't want to bother him any further.
> Oh well. I will be back soon
> ...



Man, what a crazy contrast between those pics!!!!!!  I'm having a hard time dealing with the cold in Florida, as it's about 54*F right now.  I'd take the iguanas 


PS: those games I mentioned earlier are still available if anyone wants them (Bioshock 1&2 & Metro 2033).  If no takers by tomorrow, I'll probably throw them out to the rest of TPU


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can get boinc running on windows home server 2011? I want to stick my Radeon 6950 into my file server since my dad's using a computer with a 6950 to check his email...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Does anyone know if you can get boinc running on windows home server 2011? I want to stick my Radeon 6950 into my file server since my dad's using a computer with a 6950 to check his email...



Should work fine.  I've BOINCed on Server 2008 and 2008R2 without issue 
EDIT:  No comment about the GPU application, but I imagine that should also work too.  Folding@home does.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Does anyone know if you can get boinc running on windows home server 2011? I want to stick my Radeon 6950 into my file server since my dad's using a computer with a 6950 to check his email...



I have WHS V1 and ran BOINC on it.  I did have a lockup on the server, so I'm not sure what happened there.  I decided on taking BOINC off as the PPD was very low anyway and I wanted the backups & sharing to be 100%.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the output im getting on my 7870  cant wait to get my other rig up and running so i can use the 6870 to crunch 24/7/365.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys and gals.. It's been a f'd up morning.. I woke up to a flat tire on my truck, and then found my 1055t w/ the new MSI R7770 shut down.. I've been finding this rig shut down every morning.. After inspection I found a burnt spot on the board under the bottom PCI slot between the audio header, and usb headers....  I'll have to wait till next week before I can order a new board.. I've been scoping out the 990FX boards.. :I want to play with one..  I found a MSI one with 8gb of ram for $119. The ram goes for $39.99. 

What's odd about this board is It will run just fine, but if I let the screen go to sleep then all hell brakes loose.. I have nothing else set to go to sleep. 

*EDIT: Oh and the kicker is I slipped on my back steps and twisted my Knee that I had an ACL replacement done in '09.. Now it has fluid on it and I walk like I'm a crip...  Ahh life.. hehehe if it was easy then everybody would do it.. lol*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys and gals.. It's been a f'd up morning.. I woke up to a flat tire on my truck, and then found my 1055t w/ the new MSI R7770 shut down.. I've been finding this rig shut down every morning.. After inspection I found a burnt spot on the board under the bottom PCI slot between the audio header, and usb headers....  I'll have to wait till next week before I can order a new board.. I've been scoping out the 990FX boards.. :I want to play with one..  I found a MSI one with 8gb of ram for $119. The ram goes for $39.99.
> 
> What's odd about this board is It will run just fine, but if I let the screen go to sleep then all hell brakes loose.. I have nothing else set to go to sleep.
> 
> *EDIT: Oh and the kicker is I slipped on my back steps and twisted my Knee that I had an ACL replacement done in '09.. Now it has fluid on it and I walk like I'm a crip...  Ahh life.. hehehe if it was easy then everybody would do it.. lol*


Hang in there Mind! It will eventually get better.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Love the output im getting on my 7870  cant wait to get my other rig up and running so i can use the 6870 to crunch 24/7/365.



How many wu's are you running on it? You can get over 60k with 6 wu's and over 70k with 8 wu's 

@Mindweaver- just Ouch ... hoping that knee is feeling better soon....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> How many wu's are you running on it? You can get over 60k with 6 wu's and over 70k with 8 wu's



4 atm, just getting used to it, also i dont really understand how the app file works.... i just copied and pasted the one on the 1st page >_<


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 4 atm, just getting used to it, also i dont really understand how the app file works.... i just copied and pasted the one on the 1st page >_<



Once those 4 spool up and you see the results you will only want more 

It's really easy to change the # of wu's once you have setup the app_config.... shut down BOINC, change settings, restart BOINC = *Done!**

* most of the time....


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 28, 2012)

You know, I've thought about it several times since I started crunching for WCG 2 years ago, but are there commercially available WCG Bumper Stickers? Anyone know if maybe a forumite somewhere might've made their own design or worked with a printing company to make some? I'm not really the "bumper-sticker type", but I'd make an exception for a worthy cause. I was thinking something like, "Your Computer is Bored; Let it Volunteer." and then the web address. Might catch a few eyes, and realistically, in the world of Ultrabooks and modern PCs (thinking of all those Phenom/Athlon X3 and X4s, and massively underutilized i3, i5, i7s just sitting in towers that are only used for Facebook), people could contribute meaningfully without affecting their user experience significantly on their device. If I remember correctly, WCG's default settings are pretty non-intrusive, which is nice.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hang in there Mind! It will eventually get better.





Norton said:


> just Ouch ... hoping that knee is feeling better soon....



Thanks guys! The day is starting to get better.  My caffeine levels are a lot better than they were this morning.. lol  So, with the screen not going to sleep it hasn't cut off.  And my tire doesn't have a puncture, but it does have a bend on the inside of the rim.. Aww got to love low profile tires.. I have a Chevy Colorado LS with factory 17" low profile tires.. Soooo, I was sitting there trying to think if I drove off the road any or hit a bump in the road.. and it hit me.. I let my sister drive my truck over the weekend to get my nephew's go-cart.. I did remind her that it's not a U-Haul, and the only hauling it really done was hauling ass... My ass to work.. lol  So, now my brother-in-law(_he's a mechanic_) is looking for a used factory rim to replace it.  Oh well life goes on.. lol  One less computer part...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys and gals.. It's been a f'd up morning.. I woke up to a flat tire on my truck, and then found my 1055t w/ the new MSI R7770 shut down.. I've been finding this rig shut down every morning.. After inspection I found a burnt spot on the board under the bottom PCI slot between the audio header, and usb headers....  I'll have to wait till next week before I can order a new board.. I've been scoping out the 990FX boards.. :I want to play with one..  I found a MSI one with 8gb of ram for $119. The ram goes for $39.99.
> 
> What's odd about this board is It will run just fine, but if I let the screen go to sleep then all hell brakes loose.. I have nothing else set to go to sleep.
> 
> *EDIT: Oh and the kicker is I slipped on my back steps and twisted my Knee that I had an ACL replacement done in '09.. Now it has fluid on it and I walk like I'm a crip...  Ahh life.. hehehe if it was easy then everybody would do it.. lol*


HW is HW and it will fail but knees is to be taken serious. I hope take you will be up and running soon.


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I'm another one for bad luck today. H100 just exploded 

Doing a cleanup and will test stuff later. Really hoping nothing else is damaged.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well I'm another one for bad luck today. H100 just exploded
> 
> Doing a cleanup and will test stuff later. Really hoping nothing else is damaged.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121228/IMG_20121228_180955.jpg



*Exploded??*  How did that happen?  Presumably, even if something is damaged, Corsair will repair it under warranty..?


----------



## A novice (Dec 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys and gals.. It's been a f'd up morning.. I woke up to a flat tire on my truck, and then found my 1055t w/ the new MSI R7770 shut down.. I've been finding this rig shut down every morning.. After inspection I found a burnt spot on the board under the bottom PCI slot between the audio header, and usb headers....  I'll have to wait till next week before I can order a new board.. I've been scoping out the 990FX boards.. :I want to play with one..  I found a MSI one with 8gb of ram for $119. The ram goes for $39.99.
> 
> What's odd about this board is It will run just fine, but if I let the screen go to sleep then all hell brakes loose.. I have nothing else set to go to sleep.
> 
> *EDIT: Oh and the kicker is I slipped on my back steps and twisted my Knee that I had an ACL replacement done in '09.. Now it has fluid on it and I walk like I'm a crip...  Ahh life.. hehehe if it was easy then everybody would do it.. lol*


Hi Mindweaver I hope your knee gets better soon.  I had a fall down the stairs about six months ago and damaged the cartilages in both knees only just started getting better now, :I thought I would get enough money in for Christmas to by another 7850 but Microsoft had a surprise for me I have been running XP PRO for about four years on one of my quads it has been getting automatic updates and now they tell me it did not pass validation so I think I will have to delay getting a 7850 for a while


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> *Exploded??*  How did that happen?  Presumably, even if something is damaged, Corsair will repair it under warranty..?



Well the liquid just burst out covering everything so I imagine the pump failed. Taking pics and will get in touch with Corsair. Fingers crossed because it's a lot of hardware I can't afford to replace.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 28, 2012)

Kinda glad I'm still using air cooling on all my rigs just because of that. Good luck with your rig and I hope your stuff is alright.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 28, 2012)

Kiex any idea how much damage it did? Mobo and a GPU? Now I can't sleep with my WC rig running.


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Kinda glad I'm still using air cooling on all my rigs just because of that. Good luck with your rig and I hope your stuff is alright.



Thanks. Yeah, starting to get that feeling now. Used to have nothing but megahalems before and those could run a Sandybridge even if the fan failed just with CPU throttling. I've had about 7 different Corsair AIO water coolers and this is the only one that failed me. Depending how Corsair deal with this problem I may remove the H100's from the SR-2.



mstenholm said:


> Kiex any idea how much damage it did? Mobo and a GPU? Now I can't sleep with my WC rig running.



Well, this system was i7 2700K, 2x Asus 7950 DCUII TOP, HX1000, AsRock Z77 Extreme4. I hit the power switch in a blink of an eye hoping to avoid anything shorting out. (EDIT: Everything is covered up in liquid gunk) Disassembled the whole thing, cleaning it out and letting it dry. Won't power anything up till tomorrow when it should be dry. No idea right now what the level of damage is.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, with 3770Ks I've stopped considering water cooling solutions because the chips @ 4.3/1.175v only consume 60w while crunching and ~80w under full IBT stress. Granted, it does run at 80c while crunching and hits 90c under IBT with my Hyper 212 EVO, but the problem is that the chip can't effectively dissipate its own heat due to the tiny die size and not the actual cooler itself. In fact, my newest 3770K is running on the stock cooler and it seems to have about the same temperatures as my main rig does, but I really need to install Windows and make sure.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm suddenly worried about my H50. 

Good luck with the cleanup, hopefully everything is okay.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder what they use for liquid inside the loop.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 28, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I wonder what they use for liquid inside the loop.



Distilled water and propylene glycol solution.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

So I'm still having difficulties: 
Still haven't got multi WUs working on Win8 
Running 1 WU/card in Win8 and they are taking forever, like 3 minutes each. Each WU takes like 30 seconds to start, then it pauses for about a minute at ~49.7-50%.
So I'm going to try a little more today with Windows 8, and if it still gives me headaches, I'll plug 7 back in for a while. 

Seems we all have having issues


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So I'm still having difficulties:
> Still haven't got multi WUs working on Win8
> Running 1 WU/card in Win8 and they are taking forever, like 3 minutes each. Each WU takes like 30 seconds to start, then it pauses for about a minute at ~49.7-50%.
> So I'm going to try a little more today with Windows 8, and if it still gives me headaches, I'll plug 7 back in for a while.
> ...



I'd say go back to 7. My GPU crashes with 1 wu when I open my web browser sometimes. I don't want to leave 8 but it looks like I'll have to if I want more WUs.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'd say go back to 7. My GPU crashes with 1 wu when I open my web browser sometimes. I don't want to leave 8 but it looks like I'll have to if I want more WUs.



Yes, I'm afraid you are right. I was running great on 7, never any issues that I recall, so it looks like I'll be going back to 7 

Anyway I'll update later if I do get it running on 8, but it's unlikely. 

Also, sorry to hear about your water escapade KieX and your knee (and rig and truck) Mindweaver.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So I'm still having difficulties:
> Still haven't got multi WUs working on Win8
> Running 1 WU/card in Win8 and they are taking forever, like 3 minutes each. Each WU takes like 30 seconds to start, then it pauses for about a minute at ~49.7-50%.
> So I'm going to try a little more today with Windows 8, and if it still gives me headaches, I'll plug 7 back in for a while.
> ...



That's odd, I was able to get the multi WUs running immediately following the same steps in KieX's guide. I didn't run into any issues. 

The pausing in the middle of the WU is something I see on Windows 7 and Windows 8- I thought it was normal. Was under the impression those were the 'double' WUs and the pause was the software wrapping up the first half of the WU and starting the second half. The pause at 49.7 happens on my 580 and 6770.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

theonedub said:


> That's odd, I was able to get the multi WUs running immediately following the same steps in KieX's guide. I didn't run into any issues.
> 
> The pausing in the middle of the WU is something I see on Windows 7 and Windows 8- I thought it was normal. Was under the impression those were the 'double' WUs and the pause was the software wrapping up the first half of the WU and starting the second half. The pause at 49.7 happens on my 580 and 6770.



Dub, are you running on Win8?  I can run multi WUs on Win7 without a problem, but on 8 it crashes everytime, has since I first started. 

So the pausing is normal then.... I forgot about the double WUs, they made that switch while I was on 7 so I will disregard that. It makes sense too since they originally took 1:30 and now the double WUs take 3:00 lol, silly me


----------



## theonedub (Dec 28, 2012)

The i7 860/6770 combo is running Windows 8 Pro 64 bit and has 2 WUs running on it as we speak. Just copied over the app_config file I made using the Sticky Guide, updated BOINC to latest version, installed new Catalyst drivers, and away it went.

Your PC is physically crashing, like BSOD (not sure if Win8 Even BSODs, lol)? Or just immediately fails the WUs? 

Mine is setup to have each GPU WU given a single thread of the CPU and .5 the GPU core. Maybe you could try to change up how your CPU and GPU resources are split- maybe Win8 doesn't like your previous Win7 configuration?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The i7 860/6770 combo is running Windows 8 Pro 64 bit and has 2 WUs running on it as we speak. Just copied over the app_config file I made using the Sticky Guide, updated BOINC to latest version, installed new Catalyst drivers, and away it went.
> 
> Your PC is physically crashing, like BSOD (not sure if Win8 Even BSODs, lol)? Or just immediately fails the WUs?
> 
> Mine is setup to have each GPU WU given a single thread of the CPU and .5 the GPU core. Maybe you could try to change up how your CPU and GPU resources are split- maybe Win8 doesn't like your previous Win7 configuration?



I'm going to give it another go.

No BSOD.  When running multi WUs (even 2/card), I get an AMD driver crash and recover as soon as GPU usage goes over like 60% (keep in mine running single WU driver doesn't crash with GPU usage over 60%).

I updated BOINC, running latest driver, and no good for me.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm going to give it another go.
> 
> No BSOD.  When running multi WUs (even 2/card), I get an AMD driver crash and recover as soon as GPU usage goes over like 60% (keep in mine running single WU driver doesn't crash with GPU usage over 60%).
> 
> I updated BOINC, running latest driver, and no good for me.



I think if you can disable error logging (reporting?) in the catalyst driver you can prevent this. I read something about this somewhere regarding Win8 and driver crashes (maybe the WCG website forum or the XS forum?)

I'll post the link if I can find it again.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> I think if you can disable error logging (reporting?) in the catalyst driver you can prevent this. I read something about this somewhere regarding Win8 and driver crashes (maybe the WCG website forum or the XS forum?)
> 
> I'll post the link if I can find it again.



Ok thanks for the tip.  I'm going to take a look into that and see if it'll work.  I was about to uninstall everything (BOINC and driver) and retry it, but I'll see if I can do that first


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 28, 2012)

The problem with Windows 8 is the display driver crashes on the 7xxx cards at least that cause the WUs to break and get stuck. Don't know if it's AMD's less than great drivers or the OS are to blame, but Far Cry 3 was full of random full screen checkerboard "artifacts" and random crap when I played it. I have to back down my clocks anyway as Far Cry 3 would keep flipping my GPU between 850MHz and 1050MHz despite having the power limit slider maxed out.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't have any problems playing games, but i haven't tried Far Cry 3 yet.  I played BF3 today, as I have before, without any problem or driver crash.  I'm looking for what Norton mentioned about disabling error logging now and will try that 

Edit:
*Tried installing 12.10 with only the bare minimum required and driver alone, and everything errored out immediately (computational error)


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I don't have any problems playing games, but i haven't tried Far Cry 3 yet.  I played BF3 today, as I have before, without any problem or driver crash.  I'm looking for what Norton mentioned about disabling error logging now and will try that
> 
> Edit:
> *Tried installing 12.10 with only the bare minimum required and driver alone, and everything errored out immediately (computational error)



Follow what Bun Bun has to say in this thread @ XS it may help:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283934-GPU-Quandries


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Follow what Bun Bun has to say in this thread @ XS it may help:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283934-GPU-Quandries



lol, that's the thread you PM'd me about and I've read it through several times.  I've tried pretty much everything that those guys talk about, and I'm still stuck.  That Mr Bun-Bun is a lucky one 

Edit:
*Reinstalled 12.10 again with everything (except HDMI driver, as I don't ever install that), and the cards work with 1 WU.  I'm going to try again to see if I can pump it up to more.

**So after trying a lot, everything I could think of, I'm back on Windows 7, running what I should be running without any issue.,


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> lol, that's the thread you PM'd me about and I've read it through several times.  I've tried pretty much everything that those guys talk about, and I'm still stuck.  That Mr Bun-Bun is a lucky one
> 
> Edit:
> *Reinstalled 12.10 again with everything (except HDMI driver, as I don't ever install that), and the cards work with 1 WU.  I'm going to try again to see if I can pump it up to more.
> ...



There's got to be a solution out there- there are a few high output rigs out there running Win8..... not a lot but at least it's number greater than zero.

We'll find the answer somewhere


----------



## johnspack (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure if I mentioned this anywhere yet,  but my mother is back for her 2nd month long visit at a cancer treatment centre.  Turns out it's lymph node cancer.  And she's 73.  However,  a possible miracle,  it may have gone into remission.  She has another full exam around Jan2,  and we should know for sure.  Whatever you guys are doing,  keep doing it!


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this anywhere yet,  but my mother is back for her 2nd month long visit at a cancer treatment centre.  Turns out it's lymph node cancer.  And she's 73.  However,  a possible miracle,  it may have gone into remission.  She has another full exam around Jan2,  and we should know for sure.  Whatever you guys are doing,  keep doing it!



Sounds like better news


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 29, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this anywhere yet,  but my mother is back for her 2nd month long visit at a cancer treatment centre.  Turns out it's lymph node cancer.  And she's 73.  However,  a possible miracle,  it may have gone into remission.  She has another full exam around Jan2,  and we should know for sure.  Whatever you guys are doing,  keep doing it!


We will keep her in our prayers Pete!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys and gals.. It's been a f'd up morning.. I woke up to a flat tire on my truck, and then found my 1055t w/ the new MSI R7770 shut down.. I've been finding this rig shut down every morning.. After inspection I found a burnt spot on the board under the bottom PCI slot between the audio header, and usb headers....  I'll have to wait till next week before I can order a new board.. I've been scoping out the 990FX boards.. :I want to play with one..  I found a MSI one with 8gb of ram for $119. The ram goes for $39.99.
> 
> What's odd about this board is It will run just fine, but if I let the screen go to sleep then all hell brakes loose.. I have nothing else set to go to sleep.
> 
> *EDIT: Oh and the kicker is I slipped on my back steps and twisted my Knee that I had an ACL replacement done in '09.. Now it has fluid on it and I walk like I'm a crip...  Ahh life.. hehehe if it was easy then everybody would do it.. lol*



Things will get better buddy.  Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this anywhere yet,  but my mother is back for her 2nd month long visit at a cancer treatment centre.  Turns out it's lymph node cancer.  And she's 73.  However,  a possible miracle,  it may have gone into remission.  She has another full exam around Jan2,  and we should know for sure.  Whatever you guys are doing,  keep doing it!



I wish you and your mother luck and hopefully she will cure.

@Mindweaver: get well dude, better get that knee checked. 

To everyone else: good luck with all the bad luck some of us have.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I wish you and your mother luck and hopefully she will cure.
> 
> @Mindweaver: get well dude, better get that knee checked.
> 
> To everyone else: good luck with all the bad luck some of us have.



Best of luck to your mom John!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 29, 2012)

Good luck johnspack and we are all pulling for you.


----------



## okidna (Dec 29, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So I'm still having difficulties:
> Still haven't got multi WUs working on Win8
> *Running 1 WU/card in Win8 and they are taking forever, like 3 minutes each. Each WU takes like 30 seconds to start, then it pauses for about a minute at ~49.7-50%.*
> So I'm going to try a little more today with Windows 8, and if it still gives me headaches, I'll plug 7 back in for a while.
> ...



I also experienced your 2nd point (bold) with my 560Ti. It takes about 30 seconds to start, stopped for about a minute or two at 49.707%-50.000% and stopped again at 99.707% for about a minute. So I guess its normal.

I'm crunching under Win7 x64 though, not Win8.

Regarding driver crashes when running multiple WU, have you tried the registry fix from KieX's guide?



johnspack said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this anywhere yet,  but my mother is back for her 2nd month long visit at a cancer treatment centre.  Turns out it's lymph node cancer.  And she's 73.  However,  a possible miracle,  it may have gone into remission.  She has another full exam around Jan2,  and we should know for sure.  Whatever you guys are doing,  keep doing it!



God bless your mother and your family.
Wish the best of luck for your mother and your family.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2012)

okidna said:


> I also experienced your 2nd point (bold) with my 560Ti. It takes about 30 seconds to start, stopped for about a minute or two at 49.707%-50.000% and stopped again at 99.707% for about a minute. So I guess its normal.
> 
> I'm crunching under Win7 x64 though, not Win8.



This is normal.  Most of the WU is done assisted by the GPU, but there are parts that run CPU-only.  That's what happens at 49.707 and 99.707.  There is also a little bit of CPU-only computation that has to happen as it gets started 

So all is as it should be


----------



## okidna (Dec 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This is normal.  Most of the WU is done assisted by the GPU, but there are parts that run CPU-only.  That's what happens at 49.707 and 99.707.  There is also a little bit of CPU-only computation that has to happen as it gets started
> 
> So all is as it should be



Yup, I figured it out when I saw Afterburner monitoring graph. No GPU load at all when the pause happens.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2012)

okidna said:


> I also experienced your 2nd point (bold) with my 560Ti. It takes about 30 seconds to start, stopped for about a minute or two at 49.707%-50.000% and stopped again at 99.707% for about a minute. So I guess its normal.
> 
> I'm crunching under Win7 x64 though, not Win8.
> 
> ...



I did go into the registry looking for: 
	
	



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Watchdog]
"DisableBugCheck"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Watchdog\Display]
"EaRecovery"="0"
```
The problem is that (maybe I'm doing something wrong) the reg keys don't exactly line up in Win 8.  In that key above in Windows 8, the "Watchdog" is under "currentcontrolset," not "control," and then the values that I'm supposed to changed to change are nonexistent.

But I just came back to my pc after several hours, and it's chugging along nicely under Win7, running 10 WUs/card and finishing in ~8+ minutes, on average.  I suppose that I should post this under the Guide for Multi GPU WUs instead of this thread


----------



## okidna (Dec 29, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I did go into the registry looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thing that registry keys is the handle for TDR error checking/reporting and recovery. By changing those values, basically we're making our PC ignoring any TDR errors.

Sorry can't help you much, currently I don't have any PCs running with Win8.

EDIT : I did find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Watchdog on my Win7 PC though.
Oh wait, I found it because yesterday I imported .reg files containing those values


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 29, 2012)

Not running WCG doing Christmas break is hard. :S
Can't wait to get back to my desktop. 

Also, been thinking about sticking some more case fans in my desktop. Are these decent ones?
http://www.edbpriser.dk/blaeser-og-ventilatorenhed/cooler-master-r4-l2r-20ac-gp-id-4685103.aspx
(Would like something with blue leds.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Not running WCG doing Christmas break is hard. :S
> Can't wait to get back to my desktop.
> 
> Also, been thinking about sticking some more case fans in my desktop. Are these decent ones?
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, I've heard nothing but good things about those R4's from Cooler Master.


----------



## KieX (Dec 29, 2012)

Started testing the computer parts after yesterday's mishap. Thankfully both 7950 are fine as is the i7 2700K. Can't tell ya how relieved I am about that. The HX1000 I'm going to leave dry for much longer and use a backup PSU instead.

But RAM and motherboard are both toast. Had I not powered off the rig quickly the damage could have been a whole lot worse. Time to see what corsair support are like with this kind of thing.

Going to house the GPU's in the rigs I was going to sell, hopefully should be back at full output before the new year.



johnspack said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this anywhere yet,  but my mother is back for her 2nd month long visit at a cancer treatment centre.  Turns out it's lymph node cancer.  And she's 73.  However,  a possible miracle,  it may have gone into remission.  She has another full exam around Jan2,  and we should know for sure.  Whatever you guys are doing,  keep doing it!



That is great news. Wish her all the best with the upcoming exams, hopefully that'll be the end of it


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Started testing the computer parts after yesterday's mishap. Thankfully both 7950 are fine as is the i7 2700K. Can't tell ya how relieved I am about that. The HX1000 I'm going to leave dry for much longer and use a backup PSU instead.
> 
> But RAM and motherboard are both toast. Had I not powered off the rig quickly the damage could have been a whole lot worse. Time to see what corsair support are like with this kind of thing.
> 
> Going to house the GPU's in the rigs I was going to sell, hopefully should be back at full output before the new year.



Better to be out $150-200 of stuff rather than $1000. At least those ASRock motherboards and DDR3 come relatively cheap.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Time to see what corsair support are like with this kind of thing.



I know a member over at [H]ard forums had a very similar problem with an H80 a couple of months ago. He contacted Corsair and explained that it fried his motherboard, video card, power supply and memory. Corsair had him ship all his fried parts to them, and low and behold Corsair replaced all of the bad components. 

I would not hesitate explaining to them all the stuff that it destroyed man.  chances are they will replace all of it bro.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I know a member over at [H]ard forums had a very similar problem with an H80 a couple of months ago. He contacted Corsair and explained that it fried his motherboard, video card, power supply and memory. Corsair had him ship all his fried parts to them, and low and behold Corsair replaced all of the bad components.
> 
> I would not hesitate explaining to them all the stuff that it destroyed man.  chances are they will replace all of it bro.



Nothing less is acceptable. Who dares to buy a "easy" water cooling system if it fails? Most (sorry if I offend some) who buy this kind of system is novices in alternative cooling and if word get around it is unsafe that big niche is lost for these 3-4 producers. I'm sure that if Kiex doesn't get fully compensated this forum will have its say.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I know a member over at [H]ard forums had a very similar problem with an H80 a couple of months ago. He contacted Corsair and explained that it fried his motherboard, video card, power supply and memory. Corsair had him ship all his fried parts to them, and low and behold Corsair replaced all of the bad components.
> 
> I would not hesitate explaining to them all the stuff that it destroyed man.  chances are they will replace all of it bro.



I've heard of that in multiple occasions.  They seem to have excellent customer service.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 29, 2012)

My oldest PC, #2 in my sig, the one I used for crunching (and everything but folding) died this morning.  I had to transfer all the important bits (ie. the hard disk) to my folding box (#3 in my sig).  While I won't be folding until I build a new PC for daily use,  I'm STILL crunching and probably getting more work done 'cuz it has a better CPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2012)

NastyHabits said:


> My oldest PC, #2 in my sig, the one I used for crunching (and everything but folding) died this morning.  I had to transfer all the important bits (ie. the hard disk) to my folding box (#3 in my sig).  While I won't be folding until I build a new PC for daily use,  I'm STILL crunching and probably getting more work done 'cuz it has a better CPU.



Do you know what's wrong with it?  I may be able to help you find the parts that would be needed to repair it if you'd like.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Do you know what's wrong with it?  I may be able to help you find the parts that would be needed to repair it if you'd like.



Thanks, but I don't think it's fixable. I it sprang a very small leak in the water cooling reservoir.  No biggie.  It's really old.  A P-35 with a dual-core Conroe CPU.  It was a good PC while it lasted.  I built it in 2008.  Overclocked the crap outta it and it ran ice cold the whole time.  

Time to build a Ivy-bride PC.  I'm having fun surfing Newegg.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2012)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm having fun surfing Newegg.



 That is always a lot of fun!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 30, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> That is always a lot of fun!



Until you press Submit Order and watch your bank account empty. 

Just updated my FS thread as well and lowered some prices. I also apparently didn't post the right picture for the M3A78-CM combo but it's fixed as I luckily remembered how the pictures were numbered when uploaded to TPU.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 30, 2012)

NastyHabits said:


> Thanks, but I don't think it's fixable. I it sprang a very small leak in the water cooling reservoir.  No biggie.  It's really old.  A P-35 with a dual-core Conroe CPU.  It was a good PC while it lasted.  I built it in 2008.  Overclocked the crap outta it and it ran ice cold the whole time.
> 
> Time to build a Ivy-bride PC.  I'm having fun surfing Newegg.



Was likely going to list my 2600k tonight, for about $225 if you wanted to save some $$ over a 3770k.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Was likely going to list my 2600k tonight, for about $225 if you wanted to save some $$ over a 3770k.



Any chance you'd do a partial trade? (IE a SB i3+cash)


----------



## theonedub (Dec 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Any chance you'd do a partial trade? (IE a SB i3+cash)



Was mainly looking to recoup some of my 3770K costs, but drop me a PM with specifics and I won't keep you hanging.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

I just sold my Shuttle KPC for $100--so that means a loss of about 800PPD in the short-run (less, actually, as I didn't run it 24/7), but it also goes a long way towards funding a HD7850/HD7870


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Was likely going to list my 2600k tonight, for about $225 if you wanted to save some $$ over a 3770k.



Too bad I couldn't work out a trade with that for my 3570K.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

The HD7950:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks awesome, great call on the 7950!  Can't wait to see how it works for you


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Looks awesome, great call on the 7950!  Can't wait to see how it works for you



I'm really happy with it.  It's silent, runs 10 WUs at once (in about 12 minutes/batch) on the i3 and is totally usage for desktop stuff.  A bit pricy, so I won't be getting another one


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm really happy with it.  It's silent, runs 10 WUs at once (in about 12 minutes/batch) on the i3 and is totally usage for desktop stuff.  A bit pricy, so I won't be getting another one



That's rather impressive that the i3 can handle that much!  10 WU's is crazy points too, so you're going to be in for some nice ppd, and pie


----------



## NHKS (Dec 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm really happy with it.  It's silent, runs 10 WUs at once (in about 12 minutes/batch) on the i3 and is totally usage for desktop stuff.  A bit pricy, so I won't be getting another one



super build Ion.. exactly what I have been having in my mind about building a new rig/cruncher (mITX on Elite 120, and a performance gpu)

but wow! i didnt know an i3 was enough to run 10WUs on a 7950! i thought 6-8 threads were needed to fully stretch the tahiti


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's rather impressive that the i3 can handle that much!  10 WU's is crazy points too, so you're going to be in for some nice ppd, and pie





NHKS said:


> super build Ion.. exactly what I have been having in my mind about building a new rig/cruncher (mITX on Elite 120, and a performance gpu)
> 
> but wow! i didnt know an i3 was enough to run 10WUs on a 7950! i thought 6-8 threads were needed to fully stretch the tahiti



I'm honestly not sure if 10 WUs is the optimal setup.  I'll let it run like this today, and then try 8 tomorrow.  10 WUs for just a dual core is a lot, I realize that, but it seems to be going fine.  Once I head back to school in a week, I'm also tempted to try putting the 2700k in there to see if performance is appreciably better.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2012)

Hell, the 2700K should be able to run 8 WU's easy with one thread each, so ten should be no problem.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Hell, the 2700K should be able to run 8 WU's easy with one thread each, so ten should be no problem.



That was my thought.  Or I could even try doing 12 WUs...I'm doing 12 with the i7-920, and that does OK.

If I put the 2700k in the ITX setup, I'd unfortunately lose my OC (ITX has a H77 board).  So I would go from 4.4GHz to 3.5--not a crisis, but not my first choice either.  Either way, I'll play around with this setup and see how it is


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys are absolutely right. I've been running 2/5 of a CPU thread per 1/10 GPU (.4 CPU + .1 GPU). I'm all about taxing it to the brink


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You guys are absolutely right. I've been running 2/5 of a CPU thread per 1/10 GPU (.4 CPU + .1 GPU). I'm all about taxing it to the brink




That's exactly what I'm doing here (actually, .42CPU + 1GPU because otherwise it ran a CPU WU as well)...on the i7 I'm doing .65 CPU + .25 GPU, which seems to work quite well.  Now if I can just find someone who wants to sell a HD7870 I'll have a card for the DP Xeon!


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!*

We made it through another year Team! 

One of the best things about last year was getting involved with crunching and getting to know all of the great folks here. 


*Thank you for All that you do!!!!*--

Now let's get back to work and crunch our asses off for WCG this year


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 1, 2013)

I feel this is going to be a great year for team Tpu. Also Norton we need to come up with some more ideals for future WCG projects if you know what I mean.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 1, 2013)

Never got around to posting this yesterday:


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 1, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I feel this is going to be a great year for team Tpu. Also Norton we need to come up with some more ideals for future WCG projects if you know what I mean.



Well, if you're looking for any core AMD systems (CPU/board/RAM) they aren't exactly selling in my thread so maybe we could work out something for the next donor rig(s).


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Never got around to posting this yesterday:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130101/Capture.png



That looks really terrific!  Shweet!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 1, 2013)

[Ion], how many WUs is your 7950 doing at once?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> [Ion], how many WUs is your 7950 doing at once?



would assume 10 as he has the allocation at 0.1


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That looks really terrific!  Shweet!


Thanks! 


Chevalr1c said:


> [Ion], how many WUs is your 7950 doing at once?





Bo$$ said:


> would assume 10 as he has the allocation at 0.1



Yup, 10 WUs, each getting 1/10 of the GPU and 2/5 of a Sandy Bridge thread.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2013)

Guys is a Low PPD caused by having no GPU in the system? 2.9k ppd alright for a E5320?


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Guys is a Low PPD caused by having no GPU in the system? 2.9k ppd alright for a E5320?



2.9k ppd is fine 

Our Team ppd is up about 8-10X normal due to gpu work but the project is short-term.

Prior to gpu work you needed about 100 cpu cores/threads to reach 100k ppd


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been offered a Geforce GTX680 for $300. Obviously, for crunching it would be sub-par---and another $300 would be rough right after the last HD7950. But that's an amazing price for the card. I'm thinking I could probably get a straight trade for a HD7970 or add in a bit of cash for a pair of HD7870s. What do you guys think? Should I jump?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I've been offered a Geforce GTX680 for $300. Obviously, for crunching it would be sub-par---and another $300 would be rough right after the last HD7950. But that's an amazing price for the card. I'm thinking I could probably get a straight trade for a HD7970 or add in a bit of cash for a pair of HD7870s. What do you guys think? Should I jump?



Jump, and then jump again.  That seems like a solid deal on a 680, so even if you trade for a 7970, it's a nice deal... (imo)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think finding a trade for a 7970 will be easy- unless maybe if you already had someone in mind and willing. 

I mean I was tempted to buy that card, but compute performance would be a downgrade.


----------



## okidna (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys, how many WU's a HD7850 can run at once? 10? 8? 6?

Still have some money left from my year end bonus, the wife is already happy so no need to buy her anything else  So I guess, it's time to do GPU upgrade.

I can afford HD7870 but if single HD7850 can do 8 or 6 GPU WU's at once, the choice will be HD7850 + extra RAM or Intel 330 120GB SSD hohoho.

Any help, advice, and insight would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

okidna said:


> Hey guys, how many WU's a HD7850 can run at once? 10? 8? 6?
> 
> Still have some money left from my year end bonus, the wife is already happy so no need to buy her anything else  So I guess, it's time to do GPU upgrade.
> 
> ...



7850- 4-6 wu's

7870- 6-8 wu's


----------



## okidna (Jan 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> 7850- 4-6 wu's
> 
> 7870- 6-8 wu's



So 6 is the maximum. I guess I'll go with HD7870 then. 
Gotta need a "budget boost" (a.k.a. sell this 560Ti) if I still want extra RAM or SSD 

Thanks Norton


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like my 9600gso and 5450 is too slow for BOINC... 
Any tips for getting the stuff working? or do i just leave the GPU projects out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well guys sorry for being a ghost over the holidays but I am still here and trinkling in points from the GTS 450's in SLI but today I fired back up the 6950's to get back atleast in the top 20!


----------



## NHKS (Jan 2, 2013)

Guys, need some advice..
I need to know if it is possible to manage 4 WUs on a 7770 with the C2D E4500 (2.2GHz). I guess it would mean 0.5 Core/thread for a 0.25 GPU. If so, I shall get that(or 7850) for the time being. 

Ideally, I am planning a mITX build with a lower TDP processor+GPU. I could get the GPU rightaway. I am unsure about the rest of the build since I am inclined to wait for Haswell because of its speculated overall efficiency & better IPC/FLOPs. So, if I there is a possibility I can manage multiple GPU WUs with the C2D for now I would get a HD7xxx gpu by next week and then get the parts for the rest of the build later. 

Please let me know of your thoughts on this.. Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

NHKS said:


> Guys, need some advice..
> I need to know if it is possible to manage 4 WUs on a 7770 with the C2D E4500 (2.2GHz). I guess it would mean 0.5 Core/thread for a 0.25 GPU. If so, I shall get that(or 7850) for the time being.
> 
> Ideally, I am planning a mITX build with a lower TDP processor+GPU. I could get the GPU rightaway. I am unsure about the rest of the build since I am inclined to wait for Haswell because of its speculated overall efficiency & better IPC/FLOPs. So, if I there is a possibility I can manage multiple GPU WUs with the C2D for now I would get a HD7xxx gpu by next week and then get the parts for the rest of the build later.
> ...




That C2D should run fine with a 7770 or 7850- the only thing you may need to do is step down to 3 gpu wu's on the 7770 rather than 4 but it shouldn't hold back the output too much.

If you can swing the 7850 then go for that one- It's a much better card than a 7770 for just about everything...


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2013)

NHKS said:


> Guys, need some advice..
> I need to know if it is possible to manage 4 WUs on a 7770 with the C2D E4500 (2.2GHz). I guess it would mean 0.5 Core/thread for a 0.25 GPU. If so, I shall get that(or 7850) for the time being.
> 
> Ideally, I am planning a mITX build with a lower TDP processor+GPU. I could get the GPU rightaway. I am unsure about the rest of the build since I am inclined to wait for Haswell because of its speculated overall efficiency & better IPC/FLOPs. So, if I there is a possibility I can manage multiple GPU WUs with the C2D for now I would get a HD7xxx gpu by next week and then get the parts for the rest of the build later.
> ...



I never had a 7850 but two things I'm sure of - it does better in gaming/GPU crunching and it uses more energy. The 7770 will at stated in previous post by Norton run 4 GPU units even on a slow CPU.

There is only one person who can tell if 4 or 3 WU is better in your rig. Guess who  I haven't seen the formula that takes all in to account - RAM speed (both speed and transfer rate), CPU speed, GPU speed, PC usage, disk speed, error rate and the ones I haven't looked at yet. I found that even on almost identical set-ups the output will vary. I got the same amount of points running two 7770 on a slow i7 920 (slow HD too) that I get from a much faster i7 970 AND the latter is 100 % dedicated to crunching.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 2, 2013)

Came up to work and found the P55 rig down. Reboot it and get code 85, which is supposedly a video problem. I have 3x GTX 460s in there so I'm going to have to hook it up to a monitor and diagnose it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Came up to work and found the P55 rig down. Reboot it and get code 85, which is supposedly a video problem. I have 3x GTX 460s in there so I'm going to have to hook it up to a monitor and diagnose it.



OH NO! this sucks man! I thought my 2600K at work had quit but the WU was so low that I wasn't showing up on the pie page. two GTS 450s only get like 10K WU


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> OH NO! this sucks man! I thought my 2600K at work had quit but the WU was so low that I wasn't showing up on the pie page. two GTS 450s only get like 10K WU



Yes, sad isn't it. I pulled mine and the rig is now in waiting position until it I need the heat. My GT 525M does a better job (almost).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another 2yo laptop hard drive lost. Better than something else going, but I just used my last spare to get it running again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Another 2yo laptop hard drive lost. Better than something else going, but I just used my last spare to get it running again.



I have some spares if you need!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Looks like my 9600gso and 5450 is too slow for BOINC...
> Any tips for getting the stuff working? or do i just leave the GPU projects out



Indeed, just do not select the "give me GPU work" option in your WCG account. Note: "Help Conquer Cancer" can be selected because that project als has got CPU WUs available.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2013)

I've got my AMD X2 running again.  I also have a new C2D setup that I'll be getting online soon enough.  I just need to get some more DDR2 RAM to get them up-to-spec.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I've got my AMD X2 running again.  I also have a new C2D setup that I'll be getting online soon enough.  I just need to get some more DDR2 RAM to get them up-to-spec.



You and your Core 2 Duos


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> You and your Core 2 Duos



Hey, they're dirt cheap and do a decent job.  Not as well as the AMD GPUs, but whatever, I do value my CPUs to.  And I still have my half-dozen Core 2 Celerons at school to fire up again Saturday


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Hey, they're dirt cheap and do a decent job.  Not as well as the AMD GPUs, but whatever, I do value my CPUs to.  And I still have my half-dozen Core 2 Celerons at school to fire up again Saturday



I know, it's just interesting to see someone acquire an army of them.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2013)

Core 2 Duos are good general-purpose CPUs.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2013)

Speaking of core 2 duos... I got a 1.86 ghz core 2 duo with a biostar matx board for dirt cheap awhile back. Meant to make it into some sort of file server but don't exactly have much of a need for that. I know it can overclock quite well. I only pushed it to 2.3 ghz myself but the previous owner said he had it up past 3 ghz with just better than stock cooling. Maybe I should make it into a WCG rig or something.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, I use my X6800 for my home dedicated server (runs Minecraft and other stuff) and does it pretty well. Good 775 boards are hard to find anymore and usually you have to wait for people on tech forums to put them up for sale, but I have no interest in buying any more of them.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2013)

Getting good motherboards for them is a bit tricky indeed.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2013)

Darn,  miss my old 775 systems..  sold my p5q deluxe with a q9450,  and another system with my e8400...  good memories....


----------



## t_ski (Jan 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Speaking of core 2 duos... I got a 1.86 ghz core 2 duo with a biostar matx board for dirt cheap awhile back. Meant to make it into some sort of file server but don't exactly have much of a need for that. I know it can overclock quite well. I only pushed it to 2.3 ghz myself but the previous owner said he had it up past 3 ghz with just better than stock cooling. Maybe I should make it into a WCG rig or something.



You must have a C2D 6300.  I have one of those sitting next to me ATM...


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2013)

t_ski said:


> You must have a C2D 6300.  I have one of those sitting next to me ATM...



That is correct sir. When I get my watercooling setup I think I am going to put my good air cooler on it and see what clocks I can really get just for fun.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd be interested in your results,  I don't have time to fiddle with mine, so I'd love some quick and dirty numbers to throw into the BIOS and make it boot with a big OC.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'd be interested in your results,  I don't have time to fiddle with mine, so I'd love some quick and dirty numbers to throw into the BIOS and make it boot with a big OC.



I don't know how far I will get. The little matx biostar board has 3 voltage options. Stock, more , and most and they really are called something like that. I can also adjust the bclk. I don't know if that is normal because I don't have much experience overclocking lga775... yet.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> I don't know how far I will get. The little matx biostar board has 3 voltage options. Stock, more , and most. I can also adjust the bclk. I don't know if that is normal because I don't have much experience overclocking lga775... yet.



Raise NB no more than 1.45v and make sure you take it slow, FSB is your friend here


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 4, 2013)

My X3 720BE/ASUS M3A78-CM/2x2GB DDR2/Enermax PSU are now on their way to Brandonwh64 in exchange for some much needed hard drives. May hang onto my other PII systems for the meantime but you're welcome to ask about any of the CPUs and stuff I have available. 

Anyone notice shipping rates (with UPS at least) have increased? Cost me $24 to mail a 10lb Newegg box today when I just mailed a friend essentially the same thing but 8lbs for $13 a few weeks ago. Dunno if they are picky about the dimensions of the box or what but I noticed those shiny new Cooler Master HAF XB cases on Newegg cost $22 to ship as well. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My X3 720BE/ASUS M3A78-CM/2x2GB DDR2/Enermax PSU are now on their way to Brandonwh64 in exchange for some much needed hard drives. May hang onto my other PII systems for the meantime but you're welcome to ask about any of the CPUs and stuff I have available.
> 
> Anyone notice shipping rates (with UPS at least) have increased? Cost me $24 to mail a 10lb Newegg box today when I just mailed a friend essentially the same thing but 8lbs for $13 a few weeks ago. Dunno if they are picky about the dimensions of the box or what but I noticed those shiny new Cooler Master HAF XB cases on Newegg cost $22 to ship as well. Absolutely ridiculous.



Cool! My old 720BE goes to another cruncher!  

Thanks for the info on shipping... good to know considering that we tend to ship stuff out often.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2013)

Picked up another C2D today--an E4400.  I'm likely selling the E2180 and X2 5400+ tomorrow, which means more GPUs


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

So I got multiple WU's working on my gpu. I just sat there and watched for like 15 minutes in awe of how much work I was completing. I get 12 tasks done every 3.35 minutes and everything is staying about 50c.

I can just watch the work being completed as one watches a fire. Is that normal?


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> So I got multiple WU's working on my gpu. I just sat there and watched for like 15 minutes in awe of how much work I was completing. Is that normal?



Radeon 7970 Baby!!!! 


That card will do over 100k ppd easy......Amazing ain't it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2013)

Anybody spotted any good deals around for a video card that I can crunch on?  Not looking to spend much but I'll entertain any offer?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> So I got multiple WU's working on my gpu. I just sat there and watched for like 15 minutes in awe of how much work I was completing. I get 12 tasks done every 3.35 minutes and everything is staying about 50c.
> 
> I can just watch the work being completed as one watches a fire. Is that normal?


Isn't it beautiful.  When I see a WU finish every minute or less (between the two systems) I can just sit and it's visual evidence of how much is being done.  Beautiful 


Chicken Patty said:


> Anybody spotted any good deals around for a video card that I can crunch on?  Not looking to spend much but I'll entertain any offer?



This HD7770 and this HD7850 are both solid cards at sub-$200


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

Aren't 460's pretty good too. I don't know how they compare to 7770's. They are about the same price used($80). Whats the best card you could get for around $50?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 4, 2013)

GTX 460s are ineffcient crunchers. They are slow compared to the power draw and non-BOINC performance. Crunching --> Radeon


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> Aren't 460's pretty good too. I don't know how they compare to 7770's. They are about the same price used($80). Whats the best card you could get for around $50?


Meh, 460's are not very productive for BOINC, as well as most nvidia cards(save the high end...580/670/680). Best bet is something in the HD 7770 range and up. Even the HD 6xxx series can only run a couple of WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> Aren't 460's pretty good too. I don't know how they compare to 7770's. They are about the same price used($80). Whats the best card you could get for around $50?



$50 won't get you much--maybe a HD6670.

But AMD cards are much, much better.  A HD7770 doing 4 WUs can do 3x the output of a GTX460


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks ION, but seen any FS around the forum?  Just looked and saw none.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 4, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks ION, but seen any FS around the forum?  Just looked and saw none.



Norton and Ion bought them all up


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Norton and Ion bought them all up


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Norton and Ion bought them all up



We would have if there were some to be bought....


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

7770's are going for $80 used on ebay. Think next year they will be around $50-$60?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 4, 2013)

May have to pull my cruncher down till the end of the month,  have a situation where a client needs some ddr3 sticks to borrow.  I don't have spares,  and I don't want to pull ram out of my main system.  It'll go back up at that time.  Hoping to crack 500k before that though....
Edit:  and I'll probably throw my main rig some work overnight to conpensate....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> We would have if there were some to be bought....


Indeed.  I'd be willing to buy a pair of HD7770s or HD7850s easily 


james888 said:


> 7770's are going for $80 used on ebay. Think next year they will be around $50-$60?



Possible, but HD5770s are still commanding that price (and more sometimes) a good while after they were released.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2013)

johnspack said:


> May have to pull my cruncher down till the end of the month,  have a situation where a client needs some ddr3 sticks to borrow.  I don't have spares,  and I don't want to pull ram out of my main system.  It'll go back up at that time.  Hoping to crack 500k before that though....
> Edit:  and I'll probably throw my main rig some work overnight to conpensate....



That sucks I don't have any extra RAM right now or I would shoot them your way.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like I cant fit a 6950 into my file server...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 4, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Looks like I cant fit a 6950 into my file server...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130104/2013-01-04 17.51.05.jpg



Move those HDDs down to the lowest bays and it should fit?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 4, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Move those HDDs down to the lowest bays and it should fit?



Aww that so much work and I cant fit a hard drive in the lowest bay because its bent


----------



## johnspack (Jan 5, 2013)

Need an extra prayer/ shoutout for my mom.  She got about 2/3rds through her treatment,  but to continue,  they needed to shove a needle in her,  which just won't go.  She's 73,  and she's getting scared now.  So am I.  Let's find answers,  god I need to keep crunching some how......


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed.  I'd be willing to buy a pair of HD7770s or HD7850s easily
> 
> 
> Possible, but HD5770s are still commanding that price (and more sometimes) a good while after they were released.



That probably had a bit to do with bitcoin around late 2010.

Looking at gpu prices... I found it funny that a 5830 seems to be going cheaper than a 5770.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

I am getting another HD 7970 early next week and may be looking to sell my three VisionTek 7770's.
Will let you all know first if I do


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I am getting another HD 7970 early next week and may be looking to sell my three VisionTek 7770's.
> Will let you all know first if I do



I have 3 of the same Visiontek cards- will definitely be interested in 1 or 2.... or 3  

Drop me a PM if you decide to sell


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Move those HDDs down to the lowest bays and it should fit?


Or put them in the FDD bay.  Surely it can be made to work 


johnspack said:


> Need an extra prayer/ shoutout for my mom.  She got about 2/3rds through her treatment,  but to continue,  they needed to shove a needle in her,  which just won't go.  She's 73,  and she's getting scared now.  So am I.  Let's find answers,  god I need to keep crunching some how......


I'm really sorry to hear about that.  Let us know if we can help.  I'll keep crunching in her honor 


HammerON said:


> I am getting another HD 7970 early next week and may be looking to sell my three VisionTek 7770's.
> Will let you all know first if I do



I'd be interested in a few for my DP setup 

EDIT:  I sold $425 in computers today, so that sounds like I need another HD7950...what does the Team think?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 5, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Need an extra prayer/ shoutout for my mom.  She got about 2/3rds through her treatment,  but to continue,  they needed to shove a needle in her,  which just won't go.  She's 73,  and she's getting scared now.  So am I.  Let's find answers,  god I need to keep crunching some how......



That's sad to hear. Well, now I have a reason to break out the old hammer and stick the 6950 into my file server. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 5, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Need an extra prayer/ shoutout for my mom.  She got about 2/3rds through her treatment,  but to continue,  they needed to shove a needle in her,  which just won't go.  She's 73,  and she's getting scared now.  So am I.  Let's find answers,  god I need to keep crunching some how......



I am sorry to hear that John.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> EDIT:  I sold $425 in computers today, so that sounds like I need another HD7950...what does the Team think?



I think you should buy two 7950's

Got my new case today for the i7 2700K rig (currently on my tech station):














Was supposed to get the Corsair H100i also as I ordered them at the same time from NewEgg. However it wasn't shipped out by UPS until yesterday so I have to wait until Monday to get it. Not happy with NewEgg as I bought them both on Jan. 1st. Sent them a scathing email complaining
Oh well, I will switch the rig into the new case tonight and replace the cooler on Monday.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I think you should buy two 7950's
> 
> Got my new case today for the i7 2700K rig (currently on my tech station):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130104/New Case.jpg
> ...



Still waiting for my Accelero Xtreme 7970 and stuff. Doesn't help that UPS takes New Year's Eve/Day off and then Newegg took 2 more days to pack and ship my stuff which arrives next Tuesday.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

This is the only time I can think of in the last 8 years of using NewEgg where I have been disappointed in their shipping. It really sucks because I pay a pretty penny for things to be shipped to Alaska


----------



## NHKS (Jan 5, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Need an extra prayer/ shoutout for my mom.  She got about 2/3rds through her treatment,  but to continue,  they needed to shove a needle in her,  which just won't go.  She's 73,  and she's getting scared now.  So am I.  Let's find answers,  god I need to keep crunching some how......



I know it is not easy, but please stay strong and give her the confidence & comfort she needs..   it helps if she knows her family is there to support always.. you might feel mentally/emotionally tired but keep your will power strong for her..
Lets pray & hope God helps with the recovery soon..


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> This is the only time I can think of in the last 8 years of using NewEgg where I have been disappointed in their shipping. It really sucks because I pay a pretty penny for things to be shipped to Alaska



That is a nice looking case    I'm sure it's going to look really good when it houses your rig


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

Watch out guys 

I'm now back at school, so I have everything going.  The i7 860 + 1 GTX460 (the other got sold in an AMD X2 yesterday), i7-2700k + 2xGTX470, i7-920 + 3xHD7770, i3 + HD7950, the 5 HPs, a Dell C2D, the i7 laptop, and two other C2Ds.  My dual Xeon should be shipping Monday, and I'm likely purchasing a HD7850 tomorrow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin, did your hard drives come in today? It showed the 5th was the delivery date but I have been kinda sick today so havent had much internet time.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Watch out guys *Norton*
> 
> I'm now back at school, so I have everything going.  The i7 860 + 1 GTX460 (the other got sold in an AMD X2 yesterday), i7-2700k + 2xGTX470, i7-920 + 3xHD7770, i3 + HD7950, the 5 HPs, a Dell C2D, the i7 laptop, and two other C2Ds.  My dual Xeon should be shipping Monday, and I'm likely purchasing a HD7850 tomorrow



Fixed that for you! 

That's a lot of threads coming back online


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Fixed that for you!
> 
> That's a lot of threads coming back online



Yup, you're my main target ATM.  I'm determined to reach top-10 and ahead of you 

Admittedly, mot of the threads aren't all that great (the 9 dual cores do maybe as much as a GTX470) but it's also ~30-35k from the other two i7s.  So I should be at just shy of 200k most days.  We'll see what I can get w/ the Xeon DP & a Radeon GPU for it


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 6, 2013)

The 6950 is finally in, and the lowest HDD is slightly crooked because I may not have hit the case with the hammer enough times.






I'm getting all computation errors now though :/ anyone know why?
Im running a Pentium D 3.04GHz (or something i dont remember)
2gb ddr2
6950 2gb
windows home server 2011

yes I installed the drivers for the 6950


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm glad you have it installed!  You probably have computation errors because it tried to run the nV WUs with an ATI GPU--that won't work too well.  I'd uninstall BOINC, delete the BOINC data folder, reinstall, and then try from there


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 6, 2013)

I uninstalled BOINC and deleted the BOINC folder from c:/programdata and reinstalled. Im still getting computation errors... :/ any ideas?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I uninstalled BOINC and deleted the BOINC folder from c:/programdata and reinstalled. Im still getting computation errors... :/ any ideas?



Check the Event Viewer (Ctrl+Shift+E) and see what it says.  Is your card overclocked at all?  Are the WUs failing immediately, or do they run for a bit first?  What are your temperatures like?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm getting that in the event log






The work units are failing immediatly after the download and the gpu is currently at 50 degrees without OC





Just noticed the first image didn't show the errors so ya...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't see the entire text of the error--but I'm assuming that it says "Output file not found".  If so, try resetting the project.  Uninstalling/deleting should have been sufficient, but it can't hurt to try.  Also, set it so that it uses the computer full-time and doesn't suspend if CPU usage exceeds a certain point--that will mess with the GPU.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I can't see the entire text of the error--but I'm assuming that it says "Output file not found".  If so, try resetting the project.  Uninstalling/deleting should have been sufficient, but it can't hurt to try.  Also, set it so that it uses the computer full-time and doesn't suspend if CPU usage exceeds a certain point--that will mess with the GPU.



Well Reset the project and it didn;t work, so I reinstalled and deleted the data. I set everything to run full time, hopefully... and im still getting computation errors =( heres the event log, with all of the text


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Well Reset the project and it didn;t work, so I reinstalled and deleted the data. I set everything to run full time, hopefully... and im still getting computation errors =( heres the event log, with all of the text
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/errors422.png



"output file xxxx for task xxxx absent" looks like the error but I don't remember seeing that before? 

What version of Windows is this?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> "output file xxxx for task xxxx absent" looks like the error but I don't remember seeing that before?
> 
> What version of Windows is this?



I really am confused.  I had that issue on one of my HPs back in December--I reset the project and now all works.

I'd try BOINC 7.0.42 BETA and see if that helps


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> "output file xxxx for task xxxx absent" looks like the error but I don't remember seeing that before?
> 
> What version of Windows is this?



Its windows home server 2011, its on all the time so might as well start crunching with it 



[Ion] said:


> I really am confused.  I had that issue on one of my HPs back in December--I reset the project and now all works.
> 
> I'd try BOINC 7.0.42 BETA and see if that helps



Ill go try that


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Its windows home server 2011, its on all the time so might as well start crunching with it



I think home server has issues running BOINC- iirc t_ski tried it and ran into errors. Check home server compatibility before going any further


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> I think home server has issues running BOINC- iirc t_ski tried it and ran into errors. Check home server compatibility before going any further



I've given up on trying to get it to work on the file server and stuck it into a quad core I had laying around, I guess that'll just crunch with the cpu


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> I think home server has issues running BOINC- iirc t_ski tried it and ran into errors. Check home server compatibility before going any further



Yep, it's true - mine locked up within a few days.  I think it's due to the half-breed combination of Vista and Server 2003, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2013)

I will be adding another 6 cores to my fleet this week with an fx 8350 and 7970 or 2 coming very soon. Then I will pick up another 7850 to go with the one I already have. which will bring my total to 34 cores and 5 maybe 6 gpus.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I will be adding another 6 cores to my fleet this week with an fx 8350 and 7970 or 2 coming very soon. Then I will pick up another 7850 to go with the one I already have. which will bring my total to 34 cores and 5 maybe 6 gpus.



Good deal! 

I have some more gpu action on the way and planning out another rig as well. Hope to add 2 gpus and at least 6-8 cores to my fleet over the next month or so.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2013)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt & Norton:  that's awesome news and its encouraging to the rest of us  and I know you guys aren't the only ones, as we have seen many members adding and upgrading parts ; just look at the pie.   I still haven't managed to get anywhere with a new rig, but I'm still hoping.... 

Keep up the fine work gents


----------



## KieX (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll be flying back home to Spain in a couple of days, and will probably be there a couple of months before returning to UK. Need to get my driving license and perhaps have some free time to relax and get away from all the usual stress.

Wanted to leave the crunchers running unattended but had to power down the SR-2 with 2x7950's due to more tech gremlins. The 2700K with 2x7970's seems to be OK though it's running at a modest 4GHz and stock GPU clocks due to heat. Gonna see if I can cobble together a rig to run at least one of the 7950's but with so little time, not sure if it's possible.

Won't be around as much whilst in Spain, so just want to wish everyone here a good 2013. Keep on crunching and being the awesome team we all love to return to.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 6, 2013)

KieX said:


> I'll be flying back home to Spain in a couple of days, and will probably be there a couple of months before returning to UK. Need to get my driving license and perhaps have some free time to relax and get away from all the usual stress.
> 
> Wanted to leave the crunchers running unattended but had to power down the SR-2 with 2x7950's due to more tech gremlins. The 2700K with 2x7970's seems to be OK though it's running at a modest 4GHz and stock GPU clocks due to heat. Gonna see if I can cobble together a rig to run at least one of the 7950's but with so little time, not sure if it's possible.
> 
> Won't be around as much whilst in Spain, so just want to wish everyone here a good 2013. Keep on crunching and being the awesome team we all love to return to.



If you need me to I can add a GPU to my server, to crunch while you are away? i'm at 4k per day, going to overhaul and get 8k per day when i add another CPU.
Also i need to send your 5450 back, i got hold of a 9600gso for free from a friend turns out neither can run GPU WU XD

Have a great holiday!!! happy new year


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2013)

KieX said:


> I'll be flying back home to Spain in a couple of days, and will probably be there a couple of months before returning to UK. Need to get my driving license and perhaps have some free time to relax and get away from all the usual stress.
> 
> Wanted to leave the crunchers running unattended but had to power down the SR-2 with 2x7950's due to more tech gremlins. The 2700K with 2x7970's seems to be OK though it's running at a modest 4GHz and stock GPU clocks due to heat. Gonna see if I can cobble together a rig to run at least one of the 7950's but with so little time, not sure if it's possible.
> 
> Won't be around as much whilst in Spain, so just want to wish everyone here a good 2013. Keep on crunching and being the awesome team we all love to return to.



We'll keep the porch light on for you and put on a fresh pot of coffee when you stop by. 

Enjoy your decompression!


----------



## KieX (Jan 6, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> If you need me to I can add a GPU to my server, to crunch while you are away? i'm at 4k per day, going to overhaul and get 8k per day when i add another CPU.
> Also i need to send your 5450 back, i got hold of a 9600gso for free from a friend turns out neither can run GPU WU XD
> 
> Have a great holiday!!! happy new year



You might as well hang on to it for a little bit. Not going to have anyone around to collect it till later on so will probably be returned as deliverable.

I had already thought of lending out the GPU's to keep em crunching but I'm going to be busy tomorrow running errands for people. The SR-2 just waited for the worst possible time to ruin my day.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I will be adding another 6 cores to my fleet this week with an fx 8350 and 7970 or 2 coming very soon. Then I will pick up another 7850 to go with the one I already have. which will bring my total to 34 cores and 5 maybe 6 gpus.



Impressive!

That is a very welcome addition!  I'm getting my DP Xeon within a week (it will be shipped tomorrow) and I'm planning on a Tahiti LE GPU for it.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2013)

KieX said:


> I'll be flying back home to Spain in a couple of days, and will probably be there a couple of months before returning to UK. Need to get my driving license and perhaps have some free time to relax and get away from all the usual stress.
> 
> Wanted to leave the crunchers running unattended but had to power down the SR-2 with 2x7950's due to more tech gremlins. The 2700K with 2x7970's seems to be OK though it's running at a modest 4GHz and stock GPU clocks due to heat. Gonna see if I can cobble together a rig to run at least one of the 7950's but with so little time, not sure if it's possible.
> 
> Won't be around as much whilst in Spain, so just want to wish everyone here a good 2013. Keep on crunching and being the awesome team we all love to return to.



But where am I going to go for all my GPU related hijink issues? 

Have fun and get some relaxation. We will miss you and look forward to your return!  Glad to see your 2700k/7970s will be running though, similar to my own setup


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2013)

My mother is in her 2nd full month of treatment.  She's 73,  and has a variety of other health issues for most of her life.  Her cancer is 2/3rds gone now.  Simply not possible,  but it is.  Keep crunching,  and keep saying prayers for those who need it.  It works!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2013)

Hang on johnspack! And your mother as well.

On another note: The "Computing for Clean Water" WUs are back (but for me they are the first for that project).


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2013)

I figured the dual Xeon system is going to need a GPU.....


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2013)

Woot!!! 

I hit *Top 500 * in results returned AND points today! 






A little bit more to reach Top 200 in the USA and Top 10 for our Team!!! ---


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> Woot!!!
> 
> I hit *Top 500 * in results returned AND points today!
> 
> ...



Well done!   

I'm already solidly top-500 by results returned (388), but it'll take a bit longer to get top-500 by points (528) or run time (1595).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> Woot!!!
> 
> I hit *Top 500 * in results returned AND points today!
> 
> ...



Keep up the great work Norton


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my package from justin and first attempt to unlock on the 785G was success!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2013)

Noticed 5 computation errors on the 6770, decided to suspend GPU WUs on it until I can investigate the issue. Maybe it just didn't like being loaded 24/7 for the past 2 weeks straight without a break


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 8, 2013)

This week has been rough for me PPD wise. I took down the P55 system for a day to swap cases with my home rig, the Mushkin Chronos 240GB SSD I got a month ago in my home rig died during the case swap (still have my 500GB hybrid drive that I didn't erase, but lost a ****load of data including the source files for a TF2 map I poured a ton of time into last week), and my 7950 got its new cooler installed last night but it has been sitting on my desk curing. Hopefully the heatsinks cured properly and my GPU doesn't shut off when overclocked to a certain point anymore, but RMAing it will probably be next to impossible now since it has heatsinks glued on. Also have a pending sale on my K9A2 Platinum/965BE combo so that's packed up as of today and the deal will probably close tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> This week has been rough for me PPD wise. I took down the P55 system for a day to swap cases with my home rig, the Mushkin Chronos 240GB SSD I got a month ago in my home rig died during the case swap (still have my 500GB hybrid drive that I didn't erase, but lost a ****load of data including the source files for a TF2 map I poured a ton of time into last week), and my 7950 got its new cooler installed last night but it has been sitting on my desk curing. Hopefully the heatsinks cured properly and my GPU doesn't shut off when overclocked to a certain point anymore, but RMAing it will probably be next to impossible now since it has heatsinks glued on. Also have a pending sale on my K9A2 Platinum/965BE combo so that's packed up as of today and the deal will probably close tonight or tomorrow.



OH no justin! If you need anything let us know, we can get you rolling


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> This week has been rough for me PPD wise. I took down the P55 system for a day to swap cases with my home rig, the Mushkin Chronos 240GB SSD I got a month ago in my home rig died during the case swap (still have my 500GB hybrid drive that I didn't erase, but lost a ****load of data including the source files for a TF2 map I poured a ton of time into last week), and my 7950 got its new cooler installed last night but it has been sitting on my desk curing. Hopefully the heatsinks cured properly and my GPU doesn't shut off when overclocked to a certain point anymore, but RMAing it will probably be next to impossible now since it has heatsinks glued on. Also have a pending sale on my K9A2 Platinum/965BE combo so that's packed up as of today and the deal will probably close tonight or tomorrow.




Tip: use Akasa or Shin-Etsu double-sided thermally conductive tape for heatsinks next time.

Quite a bunch of bad luck you seem to have there.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, I might use some Enzotech heatsinks or whatever next time, or source that thermal tape somewhere online. Probably going to sit on this card for a couple years since I invested a lot of money into it with the cooler, and I don't feel like losing a bunch selling it off so soon. I'll probably use one or two of the hard drives Brandon traded to me for backups, as I am so over this drive death crap and having to re-install everything every single time.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

I just barely managed to sneak into the top-500 today 





I should have my new 8-core setup + HD7930 up and going Thursday or Friday


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 9, 2013)

This Accelero Xtreme 7970 is amazing. Just crunching 1 WU on my 7950 only brings it to 37c when the stock cooler was 57c. Can't wait to try a game, as luckily I still have my interim HDD set up from when my first SSD died. Have to install Steam though and it doesn't change the fact that I lost a lot of stuff I did in the last month (I simply copied stuff off my 2TB drive when I got the new SSD and left the original files on there at least).

Also, the Arctic G1 seems to dry into a rubbery compound and not a hard epoxy. Seems possibly good if I want to remove the sinks for a future RMA or something.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Quite a bunch of bad luck you seem to have there.



I think it's just the territory: all these guys have more hardware than most, and they push it to the brink 24/7/365.  Considering most hardware will last for years and yeasr with very little stress put on it, it's amazing that some of this hardware lasts as long as it does crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> This week has been rough for me PPD wise. I took down the P55 system for a day to swap cases with my home rig, the Mushkin Chronos 240GB SSD I got a month ago in my home rig died during the case swap (still have my 500GB hybrid drive that I didn't erase, but lost a ****load of data including the source files for a TF2 map I poured a ton of time into last week), and my 7950 got its new cooler installed last night but it has been sitting on my desk curing. Hopefully the heatsinks cured properly and my GPU doesn't shut off when overclocked to a certain point anymore, but RMAing it will probably be next to impossible now since it has heatsinks glued on. Also have a pending sale on my K9A2 Platinum/965BE combo so that's packed up as of today and the deal will probably close tonight or tomorrow.



I'm sorry to hear man, that seems like a tough loss bro


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2013)

What do we have here:


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 9, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What do we have here:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130109/Capture052.jpg



HOLY WOW!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What do we have here:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130109/Capture052.jpg



Looks like something that could get you cherry pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What do we have here:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130109/Capture052.jpg





mstenholm said:


> Looks like something that could get you cherry pie.



What he said.  Great job HammerON


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow thats alot of WU! I was thinking of upping my 6950's from 4WU to 6WU would this work without errors? I don't know of many that use 6950's to Crunch. Also I asked on the other thread but the GTS 450's I have, would it be better for them to be in SLI or disable SLI?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was thinking of upping my 6950's from 4WU to 6WU would this work without errors?


What GPU usage are you getting with your current set-up?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What GPU usage are you getting with your current set-up?



80's to low 90's but I have noticed it alternates GPU's like one GPU will work 4 WU's then the other GPU will work its 4 WU's and visa versa.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> 80's to low 90's but I have noticed it alternates GPU's like one GPU will work 4 WU's then the other GPU will work its 4 WU's and visa versa.


I think you could add 1-2 more WU and check for errors. Pay attention to the AVG time for the WU's so you do not cross the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> 80's to low 90's but I have noticed it alternates GPU's like one GPU will work 4 WU's then the other GPU will work its 4 WU's and visa versa.



Now that's weird. It should use them both at the same time. I also been comtiplating upping to wu load on my 6850's They are at 1 a piece right now. Might try 2 a piece and see how it goes. Also I have found, atleast with Ati/Amd cards that disabling crossfire eliminates weird errors and driver crashes. I was getting driver crashes when I first started crunching on them and disables cf and they went away. Now last week I started getting driver crashes again but didn't realize that I forgot to disable cf after gaming one night.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What do we have here:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130109/Capture052.jpg



Wow!  Three HD7970s I assume? 

That is an absolutely phenomenal contribution! 
It's really funny seeing 30 WUs running at once 


So USPS and FedEX are miserable, and my Xeon stuff didn't get here today.  Maybe tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What do we have here:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130109/Capture052.jpg



Wow, that looks really awesome!  Those WUs are finishing quickly, too, faster than mine.  
Keep it up


----------



## t_ski (Jan 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What do we have here:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130109/Capture052.jpg



And I thought my 24 WU's were nice


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

We will see. I am getting some errors (not very frequent). I would like to see what the rig is producing. I was not able to do so with Free-DC not updating today from this morning.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Wow!  Three HD7970s I assume?
> 
> That is an absolutely phenomenal contribution!
> It's really funny seeing 30 WUs running at once
> ...



Mine is scheduled for today we'll see how it goes! im pretty excited to get it all!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 10, 2013)

My new OS/progs drive as arrived today, so I will be spending some time installing and configuring everything. After that, the advantage of the fresh install might be better BOINC performance. And if not, the rest will get a boost nonetheless.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2013)

well guys the cruncher at work is down to 2GB of ram. I packed up the 4GB kit that was in it and I am shipping it to T_ski for his PCIX dual giganic card for my homebrew router. Do you think the lower ram would effect the GPU WU's much? I will start looking for a 2x4GB kit to replace it soon.


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> well guys the cruncher at work is down to 2GB of ram. I packed up the 4GB kit that was in it and I am shipping it to T_ski for his PCIX dual giganic card for my homebrew router. Do you think the lower ram would effect the GPU WU's much? I will start looking for a 2x4GB kit to replace it soon.



Keep an eye on your results- if you start throwing errors then you should back off on the workload. iirc the old rule of thumb before gpu wu's were around was half a GB of ram per thread for best results....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Keep an eye on your results- if you start throwing errors then you should back off on the workload. iirc the old rule of thumb before gpu wu's were around was half a GB of ram per thread for best results....



Yea to get by right now I set the sticks at 1600Mhz CAS9 1.6V (Originally 1600Mhz CAS7 1.9V)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> well guys the cruncher at work is down to 2GB of ram. I packed up the 4GB kit that was in it and I am shipping it to T_ski for his PCIX dual giganic card for my homebrew router. Do you think the lower ram would effect the GPU WU's much? I will start looking for a 2x4GB kit to replace it soon.



I'm running my 13 WUs on the i7-920 with only 2GB ATM.  I'm going to add more as soon as I have time, however, and I'll let you know the benefit.

I've got some good news and some bad news.  My HD7930 got here today, but the seller for the Xeon setup shipped it to my home address, so I won't be getting that.  I'll put the HD7930 in the i7-860 in place of the GTX460 until I can get the Xeons (probably a week or two) tonight.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 10, 2013)

sever 2008 is being a bitch, been at it for 2 hours! 6th time lucky


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm running my 13 WUs on the i7-920 with only 2GB ATM.  I'm going to add more as soon as I have time, however, and I'll let you know the benefit.
> 
> I've got some good news and some bad news.  My HD7930 got here today, but the seller for the Xeon setup shipped it to my home address, so I won't be getting that.  I'll put the HD7930 in the i7-860 in place of the GTX460 until I can get the Xeons (probably a week or two) tonight.



Where did you get a HD 7930 from? Haven't heard of this card...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Where did you get a HD 7930 from? Haven't heard of this card...



It's actually a PowerColor HD7870 "MYST" "Tahiti LE"

But I think that name is stupid, so I call it a HD7930


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> sever 2008 is being a bitch, been at it for 2 hours! 6th time lucky



Really? I have Server 2008 R2 on my 4x4 system and I didn't have any issues running WCG.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's actually a PowerColor HD7870 "MYST" "Tahiti LE"
> 
> But I think that name is stupid, so I call it a HD7930



Ah - I remebmer seeing you posting about the HD 7870 Myst now.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 10, 2013)

YEAH! server is up and running, got about 200+ updates to do! but we are getting there. Cooling is botched at best so my temps are are 70+ during folding.... Will get some cardboard and some new fans to fix it next week 
8 core crunching from now!


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

Is this a good socket 1366 board?

EVGA 141-GT-E770-A1 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s ...


Spoiler:  EVGA X58 Classified 3











If so, what's a good price for it?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is this a good socket 1366 board?
> 
> EVGA 141-GT-E770-A1 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s ...
> 
> ...



I saw it on Ebay for $279.  I guess anything less than that is a good price.  FYI:Looking at old newegg reviews, I see lots of problems with the first PCIe slot.


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> I saw it on Ebay for $279.  I guess anything less than that is a good price.



EVGA B stock w/lifetime warranty for $159 sounds like a good deal then?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> EVGA B stock w/lifetime warranty for $159 sounds like a good deal then?



That price is terrific.  If it works, it's an excellent board.  I've purchase EVGA B-stock before.  Make sure you have some kind of return option.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 11, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Really? I have Server 2008 R2 on my 4x4 system and I didn't have any issues running WCG.



I tried running boinc on my home server 2011 and it didn't work at all with a 6950... it seems to only work without the gpu


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sold my last two Phenom II quads today, 8GB of DDR2 and the K9A2 Platinum. Considering trying Windows 7 on the SSD that erased itself but appears to still work for now, as I really want to put my darn 7950 to use instead of keeping my head in the sand and staying with Windows 8 and the crashing drivers (a recent update seemed to stop the crashing when I would open a web browser while WCG was running, but more than 1 WU at a time still crashes the driver). Might be close to buying another 3770K setup, but may wait a while and just stick with getting my 7950 going with 10 WUs first since I didn't exactly get the money I was looking for with the PII stuff, but at least that's some old, power hungry stuff gone now. May put up some 939 stuff next (haven't decided yet) but may hang onto them since the boards are rough and I can use them with Windows as GPU F@H rigs since the CPUs are pretty much worthless for WCG.

Got my 7950 up to 1175/1400 the other day at like 60c with the beastly cooler but have had zero time to do anything other than a half hour of Far Cry 3 testing with it. Only have 2 classes 4 days a week this semester but the campus is 1.5 hours away, the instructor is extremely strict and the classes are at 9:30 AM. Then I have to work until 8:30 or 9:30PM and scramble to actually get some decent sleep before having to rise at 6:45AM the next morning. My computer is still in shambles from the SSD wiping itself but it is what it is.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about all of those trouble Justin


I got the HD7930 installed in my i7-860 today:




Currently I have it doing 8 WUs, which I think is a good starting point.  I will, however, try ten in a few days 

I'm likely selling one of my C2D HPs tomorrow, which might help it cool off a tad more in here, and would make some more space for the Xeon setup.


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry to hear about all of those trouble Justin
> 
> 
> I got the HD7930 installed in my i7-860 today:
> ...



How are the temps on that card?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> How are the temps on that card?



~60C or so


----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2013)

Good great [Ion], continue adding to that fleet .  Awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good great [Ion], continue adding to that fleet .  Awesome!



I gain some and I lose some.  I added the HD7930, but I also sold a C2D and I don't have a system to put my GTX460 into.  So it's just sitting on the shelf until I get the Xeons


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 11, 2013)

My numbers will be down in a few days,  just got my bill for internet and with work slowing down I think it is the only right thing.  Will try too get my brother to take a rig or two.  He pays alot less than me.

Should have seen this comming with the rigs doing a months worth of work in one day.I am now paying for a year worth of crunching every two weeks.  Dam I hate this but I went from +5 GB a month to over 60GB.  

Great work team with all the new members and the numbers they help bring.


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> My numbers will be down in a few days,  just got my bill for internet and with work slowing down I think it is the only right thing.  Will try too get my brother to take a rig or two.  He pays alot less than me.
> 
> Should have seen this comming with the rigs doing a months worth of work in one day.I am now paying for a year worth of crunching every two weeks.  Dam I hate this but I went from +5 GB a month to over 60GB.
> 
> Great work team with all the new members and the numbers they help bring.



 What sort of internet plan is that???


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> What sort of internet plan is that???



I'm running of a sim card so it is just like you are on the phone.  I'm out in the sticks so no cable and the land line is joke (hell I cut it two time's last year, they just put it in the ditch and hope for the best.)


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> I'm running of a sim card so it is just like you are on the phone.  I'm out in the sticks so no cable and the land line is joke (hell I cut it two time's last year, they just put it in the ditch and hope for the best.)



Kinda figured it was something like that- sorry to hear that man 

I ran through my own issues with the power bill so I know how tough it is to keep on crunching. 

Fingers crossed that better/cheaper access gets out to you soon!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2013)

Since I started crunching 10/31/12, I haven't even looked at the electric bill lol. I'm just waiting for my wife to let me know that it's high. When that happens, I'll figure out a new plan. Until then, it's crunch time   

But come to think of it, I wonder what it is nowadays.....


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is this a good socket 1366 board?
> 
> EVGA 141-GT-E770-A1 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s ...
> 
> ...





Norton said:


> EVGA B stock w/lifetime warranty for $159 sounds like a good deal then?



I have seen these going for around $115 to $140 used. I would guess that $159 from the B-Stock with lifetime warranty would be pretty decent. Hmmmmm, I am thinking a X980 going in that?  Wow! that along with a HD7xx0 video card and 12gb ram would be a sweeeeet setup Norton!!! 






mjkmike said:


> My numbers will be down in a few days,  just got my bill for internet and with work slowing down I think it is the only right thing.  Will try too get my brother to take a rig or two.  He pays alot less than me.
> 
> Should have seen this comming with the rigs doing a months worth of work in one day.I am now paying for a year worth of crunching every two weeks.  Dam I hate this but I went from +5 GB a month to over 60GB.
> 
> Great work team with all the new members and the numbers they help bring.





mjkmike said:


> I'm running of a sim card so it is just like you are on the phone.  I'm out in the sticks so no cable and the land line is joke (hell I cut it two time's last year, they just put it in the ditch and hope for the best.)




Ouch!!!!! Is there a Hughesnet in Canada? Hughesnet offers some pretty awesome 15mb down and 3mb up satellite IPS. Pretty reasonable prices also.  
http://www.nationwidesatellite.com/hughesnet/?G8400&gclid=CLuPuL3G37QCFQVgMgodyi4A2w

I just don't know if they service Canada or not brother.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2013)

My electric bill is normally around $80/month with no rigs crunching. Right now it is around $180.00 (this was before the third HD 7970 was added).
Back in 2010 I had 5 i7 920 rigs crunching and my bill reached close to $300/month
That caused me to reduce my rigs pretty quickly. I will be curious what my bill will be this month...
Thankfully the misses doesn't see this bill or she would have another reason to complain about my "hobby" (they are too loud, they heat up the apartment, etc...)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is this a good socket 1366 board?
> 
> EVGA 141-GT-E770-A1 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s ...
> 
> ...



Very good board!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

Watch your rigs folks..............

WCG reporting is sluggish here atm- needed to manually update all of my rigs 2-3x over the last hour or so to get my completed wu's to report! :shadedshu


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Watch your rigs folks..............
> 
> WCG reporting is sluggish here atm- needed to manually update all of my rigs 2-3x over the last hour or so to get my completed wu's to report! :shadedshu



Are you getting any GPU WU's? They have stopped coming in for me.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2013)

Should be working again. Mine just updated. First attempt stated the server was down for maintenance.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Should be working again. Mine just updated. First attempt stated the server was down for maintenance.



yep your right Hammer! The GPU work units are flowing in now.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2013)

I am shutting the second rig down to replace the Dark Knight cooler with a Corsair H100i and add a fan controller. Shouldn't be down too long


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2013)

mike, I'm sorry to hear about your bandwidth issues.  I just can't imagine 5GB a month....I can go through that daily without thinking about it.  The CEP2 WUs I'm doing result in a gigabyte of uploading a day easy... 

I'm down another rig right now--the USB stick that I was running one HP off of went out.  I'll be installing Windows on it when I have time (maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 12, 2013)

Guess who installed Windows 7 this morning on the "self erasing" SSD, patched it, got programs set up AND took a system image? This guy. 7950 is showing 10 of those WUs at a time what 1792 shaders at 1175MHz/1.2v are like. No driver crashing BS yet like Windows 8 always did, and the SSD seems alright except for some rare sluggish boots. Going to keep my working files in my Dropbox folder and have already set up automatic system images and backups for once a week. No more being a dummy and not backing up stuff more often.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2013)

Great! Hope it doesn't give you problems again


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> Watch your rigs folks..............
> 
> WCG reporting is sluggish here atm- needed to manually update all of my rigs 2-3x over the last hour or so to get my completed wu's to report! :shadedshu



I can see from the first Free-DC update that I'm not the only one that ran dry yesterday. For me it seems like people with multiple 7970 all have a to small buffer when they make "maintenance". I went empty and stayed like that for 3 hours and 20 minutes. My question to HammerON, t_ski and manofthem is - how big is your buffer (setting and real run time) and did you run dry. If anybody else with multiple GPUs ran dry yesterday I like to know.

It seems like at least Sekebob thinks that the buffer will go up to 3000 WU but in two of my three rigs I can't get more then 600 and with 150 WUs completed each hour I ran dry three times the past 10 days.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 12, 2013)

And, of course I forgot to change Windows 7's stupid power settings so it hibernated during the night, and had to be rebooted twice because it screwed up the AMD driver and throttled the hell out of the card. All fixed now though.


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I can see from the first Free-DC update that I'm not the only one that ran dry yesterday. For me it seems like people with multiple 7970 all have a to small buffer when they make "maintenance". I went empty and stayed like that for 3 hours and 20 minutes. My question to HammerON, t_ski and manofthem is - how big is your buffer (setting and real run time) and did you run dry. If anybody else with multiple GPUs ran dry yesterday I like to know.
> 
> It seems like at least Sekebob thinks that the buffer will go up to 3000 WU but in two of my three rigs I can't get more then 600 and with 150 WUs completed each hour I ran dry three times the past 10 days.



Saw your posts on the WCG forum- I didn't actually count them but my 3x7770 rig definitely looks like it has 600 wu's per card (there's a s**tload of them). Hoping they recognize the needs of the 7970 users and open up the max number a bit more for you guys 



Jstn7477 said:


> And, of course I forgot to change Windows 7's stupid power settings so it hibernated during the night, and had to be rebooted twice because it screwed up the AMD driver and throttled the hell out of the card. All fixed now though.



Those seem to get me every time I set up a new rig :shadedshu Glad you got it worked out!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like my WU completion time is about 8:30-9:30 with 0.1 GPUs and 0.8 CPUs. Is this pretty good? I'm also thinking about changing the CPU usage to 0.5 so I can have 2 GPU WUs run cleanly on each thread and have 3 more threads for normal projects. I kinda miss Windows 8 and its fluidity but I'd rather have 80K more PPD and I should have switched back a long time ago. Maybe AMD/Microsoft will get whatever problem is fixed soon and I can go back to Win8 24/7.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 12, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Looks like my WU completion time is about 8:30-9:30 with 0.1 GPUs and 0.8 CPUs. Is this pretty good? I'm also thinking about changing the CPU usage to 0.5 so I can have 2 GPU WUs run cleanly on each thread and have 3 more threads for normal projects. I kinda miss Windows 8 and its fluidity but I'd rather have 80K more PPD and I should have switched back a long time ago. Maybe AMD/Microsoft will get whatever problem is fixed soon and I can go back to Win8 24/7.



I have a 7950 too (@1050 MHz but with a 3.3 GHz CPU) running 10 GPU with 8 threads. The run time is 9-10 min so your time looks good. Your suggestion will not give you more points but it would help other projects.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Looks like my WU completion time is about 8:30-9:30 with 0.1 GPUs and 0.8 CPUs. Is this pretty good? I'm also thinking about changing the CPU usage to 0.5 so I can have 2 GPU WUs run cleanly on each thread and have 3 more threads for normal projects. I kinda miss Windows 8 and its fluidity but I'd rather have 80K more PPD and I should have switched back a long time ago. Maybe AMD/Microsoft will get whatever problem is fixed soon and I can go back to Win8 24/7.



My WUs finish around the same time as yours. I too wish Windows 8 would start playing nice with multi WUs so I could get back to the prettiness of 8 and all its goodness.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 12, 2013)

I am putting another rig together today. Also I had a psu go out in one of my other rigs. Which sucks big time. You would think a decent 600 watt unit would power a x4 rig with a gtx 280 in it. Nope burned it. I now have my 700 watt unit I just got for my win xp build in it until I come up with yet another psu.




Update:

Guys meet Selene, my new cruncher. She is just getting warmed up and has upgrades in the works. She will be my main rig when all is said a and done.


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am putting another rig together today. Also I had a psu go out in one of my other rigs. Which sucks big time. You would think a decent 600 watt unit would power a x4 rig with a gtx 280 in it. Nope burned it. I now have my 700 watt unit I just got for my win xp build in it until I come up with yet another psu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!!! full specs?

Sucks about the PSU though :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 13, 2013)

I have it housed in one of my dragon cases for now. it's running my 1055t @ 3.5  temporarily. The board is a Gigabyte 990fxa UD3 (sweet board). Also running the 7850 temporarily. I just wanted to mainly get the board up ad going to check it out and play with it as it is going to be the center piece of my next build. Also this way I can get the drives set and the os installed so when the main part that isn't available yet does come available I don't have to worry about that. I can just do the build and fire it up.

And she already has 5 pages of pendings so far.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2013)

My cruncher is down for a bit.  Had to use some parts out of it for a friend.  It'll be back up soon.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Jan 13, 2013)

Joined.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2013)

New server up and running, seems to really kick out some extra WU


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> And, of course I forgot to change Windows 7's stupid power settings so it hibernated during the night, and had to be rebooted twice because it screwed up the AMD driver and throttled the hell out of the card. All fixed now though.


I have that same issue at least 50% of the time that I set up a new rig 
At least this is your main system so you caught it right away 


Jstn7477 said:


> Looks like my WU completion time is about 8:30-9:30 with 0.1 GPUs and 0.8 CPUs. Is this pretty good? I'm also thinking about changing the CPU usage to 0.5 so I can have 2 GPU WUs run cleanly on each thread and have 3 more threads for normal projects. I kinda miss Windows 8 and its fluidity but I'd rather have 80K more PPD and I should have switched back a long time ago. Maybe AMD/Microsoft will get whatever problem is fixed soon and I can go back to Win8 24/7.


That's about a minute or two faster than I'm pulling with the HD7950 and i3-2100 (although your card is certainly clocked higher, too).  It seems like more than .4 threads/WU is beneficial (I'm giving the HD7930 .667)


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am putting another rig together today. Also I had a psu go out in one of my other rigs. Which sucks big time. You would think a decent 600 watt unit would power a x4 rig with a gtx 280 in it. Nope burned it. I now have my 700 watt unit I just got for my win xp build in it until I come up with yet another psu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome new setup! 

Guys, I'm sorry to have to do this, but I might have to shut down part of my farm over the next few days.  The heat is just phenomenal.  First to go would be all of the dual cores, and then if that wasn't enough, the 2700k/GTX470s.  This would be just until ambients drop off a bit.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2013)

Nokiacrazi said:


> Joined.



Welcome Nokiacrazi

10 WUs for your GPU and you are doing 100k PPD. Have a look at this http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138 and if you have any questions just ask just make sure you have installed 7.0.42 or later which can be done when it is running but needs a restart. Remember to run the program mentioned in 3) before you do the restart. Not critical, you can always restart you PC again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2013)

I know it took a bit but finally got the FX rig crunching.  Unfortunately the money I had to buy a video card hard to go towards a new alternator for my car which I just got running after being down about a week.  But anyhow, that's eight more cores at it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know it took a bit but finally got the FX rig crunching.  Unfortunately the money I had to buy a video card hard to go towards a new alternator for my car which I just got running after being down about a week.  But anyhow, that's eight more cores at it.



And a great new contribution 

You'll get that GPU soon enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And a great new contribution
> 
> You'll get that GPU soon enough



Sure hope so man.  For now I need a wireless adapter though.  Or try what you told me with an ethernet cable.  Just from one PC to another right?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2013)

I really like this thread, so many positive comments and encouragements, i really feel bad i don't have extra cores to spare!! 
Thanks all!


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I really like this thread, so many positive comments and encouragements, i really feel bad i don't have extra cores to spare!!
> Thanks all!



Don't feel bad about it- every result is important. The act to contribute to such a cause is a Win!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a 'broken' GTX280 here, it MIGHT boot in the server rig. it had a green light with 100% fan but NO DISPLAY before. I always suspected my VGA monitor but i will see how it goes in the server. I'll try it tomorrow! fingers crossed, i'll then have some serious PPD then  even if it does only 2-3 WU it'll be great!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure hope so man.  For now I need a wireless adapter though.  Or try what you told me with an ethernet cable.  Just from one PC to another right?



Yup.  Then just go to Network Properties (the window where you see the individual adapters), select the two you want, right-click and hit Bridge Connections.

I actually have a WiFi adapter, but I'm saving it for when I head home again--having to bridge through the laptop is a lot of trouble.

LMK if you need an ethernet cable, however, I have plenty.  I can also probably get a 4-8 port switch your way if it would help 

Also, just hit 100 million WCG credits 





Onward to 200m


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yup.  Then just go to Network Properties (the window where you see the individual adapters), select the two you want, right-click and hit Bridge Connections.
> 
> I actually have a WiFi adapter, but I'm saving it for when I head home again--having to bridge through the laptop is a lot of trouble.
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I have a 'broken' GTX280 here, it MIGHT boot in the server rig. it had a green light with 100% fan but NO DISPLAY before. I always suspected my VGA monitor but i will see how it goes in the server. I'll try it tomorrow! fingers crossed, i'll then have some serious PPD then  even if it does only 2-3 WU it'll be great!



If you get picture, make sure you run MemtestCL or the OCCT GPU test for a few hours to see if the card still computes reliably.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> If you get picture, make sure you run MemtestCL or the OCCT GPU test for a few hours to see if the card still computes reliably.



Ah, thank you!  

I will do that I had forgotten about that tool!
I used to use it religiously now this GTX570 throttles  so there isn't a point


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

Is this ram any good for a socket 1366 X58 setup?

Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 6GB (3 x 2GB) 24...

If not, what type of ram works well with an X58?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is this ram any good for a socket 1366 X58 setup?
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 6GB (3 x 2GB) 24...
> 
> If not, what type of ram works well with an X58?



Seems fine, if a bit expensive.  I personally run my X58 setup off of a single 2GB stick--although I have 5 1GB sticks to add whenever I have the opportunity.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is this ram any good for a socket 1366 X58 setup?
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 6GB (3 x 2GB) 24...
> 
> If not, what type of ram works well with an X58?



I'm sure any cheap G.Skill 3x2 kit would work fine. That's the only brand of RAM I usually buy new.


----------



## m&m's (Jan 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is this ram any good for a socket 1366 X58 setup?
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 6GB (3 x 2GB) 24...
> 
> If not, what type of ram works well with an X58?



My choice would be G.SKILL F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is this ram any good for a socket 1366 X58 setup?
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 6GB (3 x 2GB) 24...
> 
> If not, what type of ram works well with an X58?



That would work great Norton. Damn good price as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2013)

Also was going to tell ya too Norton, I am sending you a PM regarding a X58 motherboard.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2013)

This reminds me of the fact that with Ballistix modules, some motherboards have difficulties reading the SPD info (if any of that is available). So best make sure you set the frequency, clock and latencty settings manually in order to guarantee stability.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> This reminds me of the fact that with Ballistix modules, some motherboards have difficulties reading the SPD info (if any of that is available). So best make sure you set the frequency, clock and latencty settings manually in order to guarantee stability.



Excellent point Chev!!!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I can see from the first Free-DC update that I'm not the only one that ran dry yesterday. For me it seems like people with multiple 7970 all have a to small buffer when they make "maintenance". I went empty and stayed like that for 3 hours and 20 minutes. My question to HammerON, t_ski and manofthem is - how big is your buffer (setting and real run time) and did you run dry. If anybody else with multiple GPUs ran dry yesterday I like to know.
> 
> It seems like at least Sekebob thinks that the buffer will go up to 3000 WU but in two of my three rigs I can't get more then 600 and with 150 WUs completed each hour I ran dry three times the past 10 days.



My buffer is currently set to default:




I haven't run out as far as I know. I backed the rig down to 8 WU's per GPU as I was getting some random WU error's.
Might pump it up again as I re-installed 12.10 a little bit after adding the third 7970. I will move my buffer up a bit too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok new build being setup as we speak! 

Specs:

MSI 785GTM-E45 Motherboard
AMD Phenom II 720 x3 (Unlocked to quad)
2x2GB Gskill DDR2-800
Asetek Liquid Cooled (Xiggy push/pull)
2x Maxtor 80GB SATA drives in raid 0
XFX 5770 OCed
Enermax 500W PSU
NZXT Vulcan Case

Installing Windows 7 X64 now and will get it up on WCG soon


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2013)

In Asgard-AMD (see specs) I have the same motherboard! CPU VRMs can be hot though because they are not cooled, that might be a thing to watch out for.


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok new build being setup as we speak!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



Nice setup! 

I have the original box for that 720 here somewhere if you ever want it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well that build was short lived  

Installed windows and started setting up windows with drivers when the machine just shut off! so I started it back and it got to the windows start screen and shut off again! Well two more times I finally got in the bios and the CPU was 105deg cel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Asetek pump died... FML


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well that build was short lived
> 
> Installed windows and started setting up windows with drivers when the machine just shut off! so I started it back and it got to the windows start screen and shut off again! Well two more times I finally got in the bios and the CPU was 105deg cel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Asetek pump died... FML



Little bit warm 

I may have a stock cooler (non-heatpipe) around if you need it.....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Little bit warm
> 
> I may have a stock cooler (non-heatpipe) around if you need it.....



I got another water unit but its not as good. I will try to find the back plate for it. Kinda sux cause the temps were like in the high 20's at first when it booted into windows but pump just stopped.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn Brandon, that sucks bro!!! :-(


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Damn Brandon, that sucks bro!!! :-(



Yea hopefully I didn't damage the chip any. I will install the other cooler and test. Hope it works ok.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea hopefully I didn't damage the chip any. I will install the other cooler and test. Hope it works ok.



 Yea I got my figures crossed for ya man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok this is weird. I pull the water unit out and decide to give one final test on another PSU and it worked! I tested the molex that it was connected to to find out that the molex is jacked and was not powering on the pump... WTF! Wished this asetek was like the H50's power cable and connected to the motherboard even thought they are THE SAME EXACT COOLER!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

Stinger, are you still interested in that PSU/HDD we were talking about?

I'm getting the fourth HP set up again right now--hope to have it crunching tonight


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok this is weird. I pull the water unit out and decide to give one final test on another PSU and it worked! I tested the molex that it was connected to to find out that the molex is jacked and was not powering on the pump... WTF! Wished this asetek was like the H50's power cable and connected to the motherboard even thought they are THE SAME EXACT COOLER!!!



Check the wires going into the molex connector. I have had some that will back out of the plug socket. If that is not the case I would be pretty concerned with the power supply as a whole. 



[Ion] said:


> Stinger, are you still interested in that PSU/HDD we were talking about?



Probably not for awhile Ion. Just due to money situations at the moment. Sorry about not getting back to ya sooner man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Check the wires going into the molex connector. I have had some that will back out of the plug socket. If that is not the case I would be pretty concerned with the power supply as a whole.



It was the molex its self, It was not connecting on the 12V line the negitive was fine though. One thing I seen odd is that its idleing at 21deg cel and thats BELOW my ambient temp. Isnt that impossible?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Probably not for awhile Ion. Just due to money situations at the moment. Sorry about not getting back to ya sooner man.



If you have the rest of the stuff needed for a new build (or even if you don't) I can send them out this week and you can pay whenever is convenient 

I'm all about giving everyone else the opportunity to contribute to WCG


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> It was the molex its self, It was not connecting on the 12V line the negitive was fine though. One thing I seen odd is that its idleing at 21deg cel and thats BELOW my ambient temp. Isnt that impossible?



it's possible with the fans blowing across the rad.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> it's possible with the fans blowing across the rad.



Uhhh 

I think that the only way to get sub-ambient temperatures is with a Peltier unit (TEC), evaporation cooling, a chilled-liquid system (AC-style compressor), LN2/etc.

I can't think of any way physically possible what you have proposed could work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> it's possible with the fans blowing across the rad.



Yea I have two LED xiggys in push pull so maybe thats it. I am going to unlock the cpu and test the cpu temp.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay,  think I posted my question in the wrong place the first time...  anyone here running boinc on home server 2011?  Just wondering if it's an issue.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2013)

My mother is going home in just over a week.  Her cancer is almost gone for now.  I haven't communicated with her much in the last few years,  but now I phone her every couple of days.  At 73,  she's going back home after having lymph node cancer.  That's a huge increase in treatment capability.  We need to crunch and fold our brains out....  it works,  and it can only get better!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2013)

johnspack said:


> anyone here running boinc on home server 2011



I believe T_Ski tried and it didn't work very well. He had tons of issues and errors.


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2013)

Going to be a down day today- HCC validators are shut down so all of our gpu wu's are going to continue to pile up in "pending" 

I'm over 180 pgs of them atm which is more than 100 pgs extra since yesterday 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34538_lastpage,yes#lastpost


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Going to be a down day today- HCC validators are shut down so all of our gpu wu's are going to continue to pile up in "pending"
> 
> I'm over 180 pgs of them atm which is more than 100 pgs extra since yesterday
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34538_lastpage,yes#lastpost



That would explain why my RAC has actually _dropped_ today despite everything running like normal.

Correct me if you know more, but it doesn't look like they have an ETA yet?

EDIT:  At 330 pages of Pending ATM


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That would explain why my RAC has actually _dropped_ today despite everything running like normal.
> 
> Correct me if you know more, but it doesn't look like they have an ETA yet?



No ETA has been announced AFAIK... just the statement that they are in the process of catching up???


*** UPDATE- A few have started to validate now- about a dozen or so cleared just before the close for the day ***


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 15, 2013)

Explains why my numbers seem to be in the crapper.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello everybody. This is my first post in this thread after the welcome Norton and Chevalr1c gave it to me in the "official welcome" one. 

As i mentioned there i was having problems with my HD6850 in MacOS X Lion, in fact i still have them and i did a little bit of research and i couldn't solved it yet. Thing is BOINC is detecting my GPU correctly but not getting any WU's to crunch (detailed info here and here) I read further in WCG/BOINC forums and i tried different solutions (different settings on cc_config.xml and more) but nothing worked, also as they say in other posts maybe is the driver version that is not compatible with the kind of work that needs to be crunched. Also the fact that i have no problems under Windows 7, currently crunching with CPU + GPU, makes me think that could be certainly that. Problem is there are no official update drivers from AMD/ATI for MacOS as they're included directly into the OS, so an official Apple update is needed.

I found other users with real Macs were having this kind of issues too, but mainly because the project they selected was not having any GPU work, but WCG does. So idk 100% if the problem is due to the drivers included in Lion 10.7.5 (Open CL 1.1, ver 1.0 reported) or due to the fact i'm not running it on a real Mac.

Anyone with my same kind of issue? Anyone running Mountain Lion (10.8.x) is also experiencing these problems? Real mac or not?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Uhhh
> 
> I think that the only way to get sub-ambient temperatures is with a Peltier unit (TEC), evaporation cooling, a chilled-liquid system (AC-style compressor), LN2/etc.
> 
> I can't think of any way physically possible what you have proposed could work.



It's very possible. Blow a fan on you and see if you feel cooler. He is not talking way below ambient, just a few degrees below. 21c is about 70f and probably very close to the ambient in his house. He has dual fans in push / pull on the rad and the rig is at idle. He is moving some air through the rad thats for sure.


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> Hello everybody. This is my first post in this thread after the welcome Norton and Chevalr1c gave it to me in the "official welcome" one.
> 
> As i mentioned there i was having problems with my HD6850 in MacOS X Lion, in fact i still have them and i did a little bit of research and i couldn't solved it yet. Thing is BOINC is detecting my GPU correctly but not getting any WU's to crunch (detailed info here and here) I read further in WCG/BOINC forums and i tried different solutions but nothing worked, also as they say in other posts maybe is the driver version that is not compatible with the kind of work that needs to be crunched. Also the fact that i have no problems under Windows 7, currently crunching with CPU + GPU, makes me think that could be certainly that. Problem is there are no official update drivers from AMD/ATI for MacOS as they're included directly into the OS, so an official Apple update is needed.
> 
> ...



Is there any way to update OpenCL on a Mac.? Sorry Man I don't know much (i.e. nothing) about running anything on a Mac 




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's very possible. Blow a fan on you and see if you feel cooler. He is not talking way below ambient, just a few degrees below. He has dual fans in push / pull on the rad and the rig is at idle. He is moving some air through the rad thats for sure.



It's probably just the notoriously inaccurate low temp readings on a PII.... they usually don't even get close to accurate until the chip gets above 40C


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is there any way to update OpenCL on a Mac.? Sorry Man I don't know much (i.e. nothing) about running anything on a Mac



No worries about you and the Mac, i really appreciate your concern 

As far as i can know, i think i can not update by myself, OpenCL is "embedded" into the driver and until they don't provide a new one with another 10.7.x (and it's not sure it will be included) i'm stuck. In 10.7.5 only OpenCL 1.1 is supported but in Mountain Lion OpenCL 1.2 seems to be available, that's why i wrote those last questions. 

One thing i could try is to use an ATI driver from Mountain Lion but i had bad experiences, specially when the file is from an updated and not outdated OS (had to reinstall completely once) ... anyway i'll do more research if that is possible w/o risking the installation or kernel panics and see if it gets solved. If that happens i'll keep you guys in touch.

Thanks again!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, it sounds like unless you're using to use Windows (and I do understand that this is not what you want), you're stuck to CPU-only crunching


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 15, 2013)

If you manage to install the propietary AMD drivers on a linux based OS, it should in fact work. I managed to do that in Sabayon so I know it is possible. I recommend Ubuntu know, because that iis the only out-of-the-box distro that is free from trouble with the official AMD drivers. Derivatives like Lubuntu should work too.
Or you could use Windows as [Ion] suggests.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately, it sounds like unless you're using to use Windows (and I do understand that this is not what you want), you're stuck to CPU-only crunching



Well, maybe i'll reboot at night to let it crunch on CPU+GPU at Windows, but as you perfectly understood, that's not my daily OS anymore and i don't want to get stick with it (specially cause i can perfectly game under MacOS too now )

Let's see if an updated driver or if i switch to Mountain Lion the problem gets solved but yes, mainly my crunching will be from my CPU, just sad i can not crunch 24/7 with all my power for the researches. Anyway, im doing my one's bit which is the most important i think.



Chevalr1c said:


> If you manage to install the propietary AMD drivers on a linux based OS, it should in fact work. I managed to do that in Sabayon so I know it is possible. I recommend Ubuntu know, because that iis the only out-of-the-box distro that is free from trouble with the official AMD drivers. Derivatives like Lubuntu should work too.
> Or you could use Windows as [Ion] suggests.



Yeah, i know that with Ubuntu or some other Linux flavour it would be more easy to touch/tune the possible issues of the driver (i did it on the past for other things) even touching source code, but as [Ion] says, i'm clearly a MacOS user from 3 years from now and i'll try for some kind of solution for that OS. Running windows i'll do it, but just overnight, as i'm currently doing 

Thanks again to both of you!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> Well, maybe i'll reboot at night to let it crunch on CPU+GPU at Windows, but as you perfectly understood, that's not my daily OS anymore and i don't want to get stick with it (specially cause i can perfectly game under MacOS too now )
> 
> Let's see if an updated driver or if i switch to Mountain Lion the problem gets solved but yes, mainly my crunching will be from my CPU, just sad i can not crunch 24/7 with all my power for the researches. Anyway, im doing my one's bit which is the most important i think.



Absolutely.  Whatever you can is great--and running Windows overnight for WCG would give great results I'm sure


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok guys, I am not having a big issue with the newest WCG program update when crunching on the 6950's. It will run for about 2 hours then BSOD with an ATI/AMD .sys file cause. Why is it causing me to BSOD?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 15, 2013)

How many WUs per GPU and what drivers do you use?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am doing 4 per card and it worked fine until I updated the client


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok. I guess it is a matter of defaulting to one WU per card to see whether the probblem persists.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 15, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am doing 4 per card and it worked fine until I updated the client



you can't revert?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2013)

I got my rig back up and running. Now cooled with water. Now running 4.5ghz on 2500k at 50c instead of 65c, and 7970 running 1150mhz at 35c. Cpu temps are a bit higher than I expected but it is only an DD mc-tdx. Just starting to overclock my gpu higher, my aim is 1300mhz.

I wonder how high my ppd will be when all is said and done.


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> I got my rig back up and running. Now cooled with water. Now running 4.5ghz on 2500k at 50c instead of 65c, and 7970 running 1150mhz at 35c. Cpu temps are a bit higher than I expected but it is only an DD mc-tdx. Just starting to overclock my gpu higher, my aim is 1300mhz.
> 
> I wonder how high my ppd will be when all is said and done.



You should easily go over 100k ppd and possibly 150k but watch your results.... sometimes you can end up with a bunch of errors or invalid results if you push too hard


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> You should easily go over 100k ppd and possibly 150k but watch your results.... sometimes you can end up with a bunch of errors or invalid results if you push too hard



I will look for erros. Before I was getting 136000


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 15, 2013)

GTX280 is a dud.  no gpu WU for me XD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 15, 2013)

My gtx280 is doing fine right now with the wu's. Just takes about 10 to 12 mins per unit which isn't to bad. 


Also brandon have you tried going back to the older client? I am still using the one fro m Wcg site on all my rigs without issue. Hell even the rig I put together this past weekend got it and it's version 6 something. Also I am still running the app_info file with it and doing great.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 16, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My gtx280 is doing fine right now with the wu's. Just takes about 10 to 12 mins per unit which isn't to bad.



Is that with multiple WUs? I get that with my 6670 when doing one WU at a time on the card.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Is that with multiple WUs? I get that with my 6670 when doing one WU at a time on the card.



nV cards are just awful for this.  My GTS450 took close to 20 minutes/WU.  Even the GTX460s take ten.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> *nV cards are just awful for this*.  My GTS450 took close to 20 minutes/WU.  Even the GTX460s take ten.


I would not say "awful". My GTX570 is running 4 wu's and averaging 12 mins each. On the other hand the GTX560Ti448 is running 4 wu's @ 17-18 mins each. Every bit of hardware for "the cause"!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would not say "awful". My GTX570 is running 4 wu's and averaging 12 mins each. On the other hand the GTX560Ti448 is running 4 wu's @ 17-18 mins each. Every bit of hardware for "the cause"!



I guess it's relative 

I'm just spoiled by the HD7930, which does 8 WUs at once in about 9 minutes each.  Or the HD7950 (which I strongly suspect is CPU limited) that does 10 WUs at once in about 11 minutes each.

And even the GTS450 still beats the pants off of my Atom or Core 2 Duos


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I guess it's relative
> 
> I'm just spoiled by the HD7930, which does 8 WUs at once in about 9 minutes each.  Or the HD7950 (which I strongly suspect is CPU limited) that does 10 WUs at once in about 11 minutes each.
> 
> And even the GTS450 still beats the pants off of my Atom or Core 2 Duos



I think you're CPU limited there Ion. My 7950 @ 1175/1500 starts off at 8:30-9:30 and once the WUs stagger I've seen completion times as low as 6:30-7:30. 10 WUs with 0.8 4.3GHz cores each. 

I threw up 2 939 combos on my FS thread but I'm doubtful anyone is going to be interested. Probably going to get raped over shipping charges anyway. :shadedshu


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 16, 2013)

How do you all guys set the amount of WU's that can be processed by the GPU, in the config? It's up to the card specs/BOINC capable work?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think you're CPU limited there Ion. My 7950 @ 1175/1500 starts off at 8:30-9:30 and once the WUs stagger I've seen completion times as low as 6:30-7:30. 10 WUs with 0.8 4.3GHz cores each.
> 
> I threw up 2 939 combos on my FS thread but I'm doubtful anyone is going to be interested. Probably going to get raped over shipping charges anyway. :shadedshu



I assume I am...it's just running on an i3.  When I get my Xeon DP setup (either Thursday or Sunday, most likely) then I'll move the HD7950 to it and put the GTX460 back in the i3.  I figure that way I can run 10 WUs on the HD7950 at .7 CPU cores each and then have 1 WU running on the CPU (currently doing 8x.667 on the HD7930 and i7-860).

I'd be interested in the S939s if I didn't have such easy access to C2Ds---when I can get nearly a complete 2.4GHz C2D system for $20, it's hard to justify buying similar stuff.

@SirKeldon: Instructions here: www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138
Basically, you create a file called app_config.xml that tells BOINC that the HCC GPU app really only needs a fraction of a GPU to run on.  For powerful cards, it boosts the output significantly.  The ideal number of WUs/GPU is experimentally determined.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks [Ion], crunching again with CPU+GPU for 4 WU at the same time


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> Thanks [Ion], crunching again with CPU+GPU for 4 WU at the same time



Awesome, I'm glad to hear that you have things crunching!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, I'm glad to hear that you have things crunching!



Yes, on Windows though  ... tomorrow i will install the MCW82 for the 6850, let's see how it goes


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> You should easily go over 100k ppd and possibly 150k but watch your results.... sometimes you can end up with a bunch of errors or invalid results if you push too hard



It has been running for a several hours now. If I had an error would it be in the notices? Where would it show that? I don't think I have had any. Runs really stable in games and all that.


----------



## okidna (Jan 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> It has been running for a several hours now. If I had an error would it be in the notices? Where would it show that? I don't think I have had any. Runs really stable in games and all that.



You can check your WCG Result Status page : www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewBoincResults.do

Or just click "Projects" tab from BOINC manager, highlight World Community Grid project and click "Result Status" button on the left panel.

Change the Result Status filter to Error (or sometimes Invalid) and hit Filter button.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

Good. None.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone else getting the "No tasks are available for Help Conquer Cancer message"?  So far, it's already crippled my HD7950


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Anyone else getting the "No tasks are available for Help Conquer Cancer message"?  So far, it's already crippled my HD7950



Keep an eye on your rigs- according to this WCG Forum post we should see work flowing again shortly 



> Unfortunately we did not build up enough work for Help Conquer Cancer before the daemons were stopped for the database backup. As a result we ran out of work ready to send about 3 hours ago. The daemons are running now and there will be work ready to send within an hour.



Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=408449


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Is that with multiple WUs? I get that with my 6670 when doing one WU at a time on the card.



Just one. System is so crippled with just the one I would hate to try more on it. That and the psu get uiet warm also. I have another psu on the way for it. May try more wu's once i install it. Last thing I want to do is have that rig burn out another psu right now. That damn card pulls some amps when under load.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2013)

Need major fracking help! got the HD5450 crunching, got ALL computational error, they are failing within 1-2seconds one after another. what's wrong, i haven't configured anything, it's attempting 1CPU+1ATI GPU

Using 12.11 drivers and latest AMD stream SDK

Does a monitor need to be plugged in or something?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That and the psu get uiet warm also



 Speak much English? 

Just giving ya crap brother.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Speak much English?
> 
> Just giving ya crap brother.



LOL my letter that comes before r in the alphabet doesn't work on my laptop LOL


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

I did some tests to see how many wu's was the best for my system, a 2500k@4.5ghz and a 7970 at 1300mhz. I used the elapsed time in boinc, say 10 minutes, and went 60/10 = 6 tasks completed an hour. Then I multiplied that times the total number of wu's, say 10 wu's, for a total of 60 tasks completed an hour. The times are not perfectly exact. I did some rounding and not every task is completed in the same amount of time.

4 wu's   3.5 min   69 t/h
6 wu's   4.5 min   80 t/h
8 wu's   6 min   80 t/h
10 wu's   8.5 min   71 t/h
12 wu's   9.5 min   76 t/h
14 wu's   11 min   77 t/h
16 wu's   12.5 min   77 t/h
18 wu's   14.5 min   77 t/h
20 wu's   15 min   80 t/h

I find the dip at 10 wu's interesting, as I consistently got about 8.5 minutes from 20 tasks being completed. Also, my computer is perfectly usable up until 16 wu's.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2013)

i've had 70 Computational errrors from my GPU. HELP!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 16, 2013)

I get 6:30-7:30 with 10 WUs when they stagger after about 30-60 minutes because I have 8 threads to spread them out on, and they still hit my CPU at 100% when they reach their checkpoints. If there were such a thing as a dual LGA 1155 board I would gladly buy one to have my pair of 3770Ks going so I can feed my 7950. I don't know how you guys with 30 WUs going do it on 8-12 threads without running into a huge CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

I only have 4 threads. Next year I am hoping I can get an i7 for cheap, as in $100. 2500k's can occasional be found now for that price.


----------



## m&m's (Jan 16, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Need major fracking help! got the HD5450 crunching, got ALL computational error, they are failing within 1-2seconds one after another. what's wrong, i haven't configured anything, it's attempting 1CPU+1ATI GPU
> 
> Using 12.11 drivers and latest AMD stream SDK
> 
> Does a monitor need to be plugged in or something?





Bo$$ said:


> i've had 70 Computational errrors from my GPU. HELP!



I also tried to run a HD 5450 when the GPU WUs were still in beta, it was taking a lot of time to only finish 1 WU and they were all invalid... At the time I didn't find a way to make it works properly, but if I think about it I'll try again in 1 week and ½.



m&m's said:


> I also tried with a HD 5450, it was taking about 25 minutes and the work units were invalid.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2013)

m&m's said:


> I also tried to run a HD 5450 when the GPU WUs were still in beta, it was taking a lot of time to only finish 1 WU and they were all invalid... At the time I didn't find a way to make it works properly, but if I think about it I'll try again in 1 week and ½.



mine are failing in 1-2 seconds, not even attempting to run them :shadedshu

thank you anyway


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 16, 2013)

HD 5450 is too slow to do anything with anyway. My HD 5650 in my laptop would take 10-12 minutes to do a unit and it has 5x the amount of shader cores.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I get 6:30-7:30 with 10 WUs when they stagger after about 30-60 minutes because I have 8 threads to spread them out on, and they still hit my CPU at 100% when they reach their checkpoints. If there were such a thing as a dual LGA 1155 board I would gladly buy one to have my pair of 3770Ks going so I can feed my 7950. I don't know how you guys with 30 WUs going do it on 8-12 threads without running into a huge CPU bottleneck.



I run 24 (2 x 7970) on 12 threads but they spread out nicely the most of the time. 30-36 as I think both t_ski and HammerON is doing on 12 threads could lead to some bottleneck I'm sure. I got a bigger problem with my slow 8 thread CPU that ran 10. I just reduced it to 9 since I kept getting one or two that would "never" complete.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> HD 5450 is too slow to do anything with anyway. My HD 5650 in my laptop would take 10-12 minutes to do a unit and it has 5x the amount of shader cores.



Well it's sitting in the server doing nothing as secondary GPU. it estimates 20mins for each WU so it should be ok at it. Any tips to get it working. and NO buying a new one is not a solution


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> in the server



Forgive me if you said this earlier, but what OS? I know BOINC has some problems with Windows Server 2012 and possibly Server 2008 as well.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Forgive me if you said this earlier, but what OS? I know BOINC has some problems with Windows Server 2012 and possibly Server 2008 as well.



Yeah server 2008 r2 sp1, it is very possible :shadedshu

 will try collatz to see 

Edit: working fine on collatz


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, Server 20xx is trouble and should be avoided for crunching from what I've heard. Even Windows 8 won't let me do more than one WU on my 7950 or the display driver crashes and kills the units. Had to go back to Wndows 7 which ended up being good timing after my SSD managed to erase itself after 3 weeks of use, but works absolutely fine now.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Yeah server 2008 r2 sp1, it is very possible :shadedshu
> 
> will try collatz to see
> 
> Edit: working fine on collatz



Crap, I had no solution to your problem Bo$$. Then I seen your running Server 08 r2. I also tried to run my GTX560 on my 4x4 system and got all errors as well. I guess I didn't realize you were running server 08 or I would have knew the reason for your errors. I apologize for not seeing that man.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Crap, I had no solution to your problem Bo$$. Then I seen your running Server 08 r2. I also tried to run my GTX560 on my 4x4 system and got all errors as well. I guess I didn't realize you were running server 08 or I would have knew the reason for your errors. I apologize for not seeing that man.



It's fine, haven't updated my rig on the side 
It's all fine now, the GPU's will do collatz now, no big deal


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for that update Norton--everything look good again on all of my systems.

I'm going to try and set up two WUs each on the GTX470s--maybe it will do something interesting.  Thanks for the info Buck!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm going out of town tomorrow morning-ish for my brother's wedding, and I won't be back til Sunday.  I've decided to power down my PC while away, which means my crunching will be nothing for at least 2 full days.   But while I'm down, it'll give me a little time to take care of a few cosmetic things I've needed to do on my PC arrangement.  I'll check in on my phone while away, just to say hello 

I'll be back Sunday and will have everything back up and running/crunching   Plus, on Sunday I'll be throwing up a giveaway that NHKS and I have been working on for a little bit, as NHKS has snagged some great games to give out!  Props to him


----------



## johnspack (Jan 18, 2013)

Dam,  glad I upgraded my cruncher to win2k8 r2.  Crunch and serve at the same time!  Datacenter ain't bad.  Hcc forever!  Now on to my 1st mil....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Dam,  glad I upgraded my cruncher to win2k8 r2.  Crunch and serve at the same time!  Datacenter ain't bad.  Hcc forever!  Now on to my 1st mil....



so multiple GPU WU work for you?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep,  using 7.0.44 64bit,  crunching like a dam!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2013)

I wanted to "upgrade" from 7.0.28 to 7.0.44 on my 2x7970 rig since I still only had 600 WUs in the buffer. Big mistake. First I got the message that communication was delayed 24 hours. OK a restart might fix that. Nope, it was hanging at Win log-on. A hard restart lead to the option of repair or normal start but my keyboard was not responding so I had to go the repair route at time out but in order to start the process I need to use ENTER and that is not possible (keyboard works in bios). I tried to start up from my DVD drive but that don't work either as I ended the same place. For now I gave up and pulled one 7970 and replaced 2x7700 in another rig. In short I'm going to be down on points for some time. I could clone my working hard drive from a similar rig....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about those troubles.  Strangely enough, I've had no issues with 7.0.44--both running CPU WUs only on the Xeon DP and multiple GPU WUs on the GTX470s.  Good luck fixing it!

manofthem, I hope the wedding goes great! 

The Xeon DP setup is still crunching away--it's doing well IMO


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2013)

Outages and repairs are going on over at WCG starting early next week....

 Here's some links:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34538_offset,10#408639

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34588_lastpage,yes#lastpost

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34590_lastpage,yes#lastpost

It's going to be a rough week next week 

It may be time to consider loading up a few spare HDD's with an OS and the BOINC manager and loading them up with work before the outages so we won't run out of HCC work


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> Outages and repairs are going on over at WCG starting early next week....
> 
> Here's some links:
> 
> ...



That could be a solution 

I cloned my one W3670 rig onto an old HD (was a SSD), detached WCG and added it again. No point in trying to run the same WU on two different rigs. This is not related to the Nortons post but was because my Windows collapsed. The downside is that my "so_close_to_10M" rig is now at 0 points. Anyway I'm now running my two 7970s in two different rigs and my 7700s are collecting dust. I want to see how much difference there is from running two-in-one to two-in-two.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 18, 2013)

we can also set our buffers to 10 days and see what that does. Extra drives is a good ideal too. Load them with linux LOL.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> That could be a solution
> 
> I cloned my one W3670 rig onto an old HD (was a SSD), detached WCG and added it again. No point in trying to run the same WU on two different rigs. This is not related to the Nortons post but was because my Windows collapsed. The downside is that my "so_close_to_10M" rig is now at 0 points. Anyway I'm now running my two 7970s in two different rigs and my 7700s are collecting dust. I want to see how much difference there is from running two-in-one to two-in-two.



Well, if you need something to do with those cards, I have two empty PCIe slots in the Xeon DP rig that I would gladly fill...


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if you need something to do with those cards, I have two empty PCIe slots in the Xeon DP rig that I would gladly fill...



He-he. You are getting plenty of points already  Depending of my findings and the outside temperature I will go back to 2x7970 and 2x7700 in a few days. I just want to see what the 7970 can do with a full "core" but I doubt that it will more then 5-10 %.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> He-he. You are getting plenty of points already  Depending of my findings and the outside temperature I will go back to 2x7970 and 2x7700 in a few days. I just want to see what the 7970 can do with a full "core" but I doubt that it will more then 5-10 %.



I'm certainly not asking for handouts--I was going to offer to buy them 


I know it's been a while--but does anyone know what happened to da_vid and Stan's WCG account?  Both just seem to have dropped off of the face of the earth


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 18, 2013)

If it concerns you, ask CP to e-mail them.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 18, 2013)

[QUOTE='[Ion]I know it's been a while--but does anyone know what happened to da_vid and Stan's WCG account?  Both just seem to have dropped off of the face of the earth [/QUOTE]

  I PM'ed Him a month or two ago but no response.

  Also congrats on the big top ten.  I'm going to make it harder for you to kick me out but in time you will take my spot.

  This is my next bill.







  Not as big as I thought so a few 7770's and the 6990 are back.  My other SB-E rig will be down to help keep cost down.

  Crunch Hard and all


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't believe you have to pay almost $1000 for mobile internet when I am still locked into Verizon's unlimited 4G LTE for $30/month, which I will regret losing when my contract expires.

EDIT: Or is that the power bill?


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 18, 2013)

That is internet only,  power bill is nothing.

Canada sucks.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 18, 2013)

That's pretty sh**** considering it probably only costs pocket change to broadcast the data from the tower. Sounds like you need to fix that landline no matter how slow it is and use it for BOINC.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> If it concerns you, ask CP to e-mail them.


That's a good suggestion 


mjkmike said:


> I PM'ed Him a month or two ago but no response.
> 
> Also congrats on the big top ten.  I'm going to make it harder for you to kick me out but in time you will take my spot.
> 
> ...


I sent him several PMs but with no luck.  I'm afraid he's just moved on 

Thank you!  In time, I'm hoping to keep moving up the charts--but I would like everyone to put up a fierce challenge.  

I just can't imagine how much you have to pay for internet access---here in NC, our home connection costs just shy of $50 a month for unlimited data (fifteen megabits down, one megabit up).  I'm impressed that you keep crunching in spite of it 

Do you know anyone else nearby who would be able to host systems?


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 18, 2013)

I keep asking my brother but then the power bill and the new wife just is getting in the way.  this is why I give soo much too my team.  If I can't crunch with it,  you should.

Loging out.  Need sleep.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 18, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> I keep asking my brother but then the power bill



If it is one PC that does not do (high-end) GPU crunching and only crunches on a light CPU;which is being shut down overnight should not affect the bill _that_ much. But then again, most of you have rather extreme rigs for crunching so that changes the matter quite a bit. Especiaslly ewhen run 24/7.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 19, 2013)

Main rig has been down since last night, when I decided to boot into my Win8 disk and uninstall the 12.11 drivers. Rebooted, 2 BSODs, automatic repair decides to f**k my Win7 SSD's filesystem (because the disks were separately installed individually with their respective bootloaders) and render it unbootable while Windows 8 boots but hangs at black screen before login. I have a Win7 system image I am trying to pull back onto the SSD but so far it is just dicking around at Restoring Disk (C ... with zero disk activity. I have no idea why I have had so much disk problem bullshit starting with my first Corsair SSD dying a day after I went 3770K and Z77. I've installed an OS 4 times on an system that I had for 2 months...


----------



## theonedub (Jan 19, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> I keep asking my brother but then the power bill and the new wife just is getting in the way.  this is why I give soo much too my team.  If I can't crunch with it,  you should.
> 
> Loging out.  Need sleep.



You're an invaluable asset to the team,  

Its been unusually cold this winter requiring running the heat more often and earlier than normal. With the way the power company tiers usage, last months bill was ~$600  Ridiculous. I'm going to talk with the utility company about any alternative options on Monday.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you have electric heating? Just asking.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 19, 2013)

Hell with 5 rigs going my Electric bill hit an all time low of $180 this month. Weee.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 19, 2013)

All electric everything. Experimenting using space heaters this month- think they will show improvements.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

Because you will only heat rooms that need it. Indeed a clever idea.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 19, 2013)

Put my system into IDE mode and now the image is actually being restored instead of hanging indefinitely. Would have helped to know this hours ago.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok fellas, I am not wanting to announce this yet but I may be having to stop my crunching. My uncle just died and my great grandmother is stuck with some bills. I am thinking of helping her to give back for her helping me in my times of need. I maybe selling IT ALL. I am still on the fence but she needs the money. All my crunchers and spare parts will be thrown up soon and I have a goal I must set to get her what she needs. This is a very sad thing to have to announce but it must be done.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

My condealances, Brandon.
And GLWS.

I fully understand that you might need to stop crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2013)

Brandon, I'm terribly sorry to hear about the hardship in your family.  I wish you the best, and I trust that whatever you decide will be the best course of action.  Stay strong


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes Brandon sorry to here man.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a new system I'll probably be setting up tomorrow night--AMD X2 255.  I'm also negotiating for the purchase of a second Xeon DP setup


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 20, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about all this Brandon! My condolences my friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, I've been having some troubles--last night, all of the outlets on my side of the room went out---I don't know if I blew a breaker, or what.  Currently, I have a subset of my farm running off of a power strip stretched to my roommate's side---I have the i7-920, i7-860, and i3-2100 systems all going.  I may try and fire up the 2700k or Xeon DP setup later on--we'll see.  At the very least, all of the dual core systems are offline until the maintenance crew can figure out what has gone wrong.  Oops


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

You pulling to much powah cowboy.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You pulling to much powah cowboy.



With everything, I estimate somewhere in the 1800w-2000w range--certainly no more.  However, I've been pulling that much for a while, so I'm kinda confused TBH


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

How many amps are you pulling through "your" side of the place? You could be running on a single line with a 20 amp breaker. And you are probably pretty close to the amperage with all the rigs going.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> How many amps are you pulling through "your" side of the place? You could be running on a single line with a 20 amp breaker. And you are probably pretty close to the amperage with all the rigs going.



Assuming 2000W, just under 17 amps.  I don't know if the outlets on my side of the room share a breaker with those of the guy on the other side of that wall....
Either way, once it comes back up, I'm planning to take my longest power strip and plug it in behind my roommate's desk and running it along the windowsill to see if I can't run a few hundred watts (maybe 500-600) of systems that way.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2013)

Just to let anyone know, im crunching under the name foreword101 as thats my primary username around places


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well the cruncher is up forsale. I am pricing it to move *atleast I hope* but crunchers get first come discount!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2827226#post2827226


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok guys, I am going to bring my newly built cruncher to work so it can replace the one that just sold. I think it will keep me afloat for a while on the top-40 atleast. I need to get my main PC at home to stop BSOD about an hour in crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to get the system sold so quickly.  Good luck with the new cruncher


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2013)

Well guys, I had a fun weekend and now I have a new sister-in-law 
Now back to the grind of work and the normal garbage .   I was supposed to be back crunching last night but it didn't work out due to crazy scheduling and oh so tired from 3 days of nonstop activity. 

So tonight ill be back crunching, and I'm looking forward to it. . Glad to see you guys were working hard all weekend, keeping up the fight 

It's unfortunate to hear about troubles that we sometimes have (Ion, brandon) but its great to see that we keep pushing forward, and continue to be joined, Bo$$


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's unfortunate to hear about troubles that we sometimes have (Ion, brandon) but its great to see that we keep pushing forward, and continue to be joined, Bo$$



My PPD is staying here for the foreseeable future, the Crunching bug has bitten me good   

I'm doing colatz too, but the TPU team won't approve me for some reason, who is managing that?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> My PPD is staying here for the foreseeable future, the Crunching bug has bitten me good
> 
> I'm doing colatz too, but the TPU team won't approve me for some reason, who is managing that?



Not sure what "colatz" is...
Can you give us some more info.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Not sure what "colatz" is...
> Can you give us some more info.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collatz_conjecture and http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/

A math related BOINC project


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2013)

I was too lazy to google


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Not sure what "colatz" is...
> Can you give us some more info.



Oh sorry! Colatz Conjecture, it's a Boinc Project i'm running only on the GPU's to maximize output  I can see an 'official' team there, just nobody is using it


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Team

I started a giveaway for a Never Settle Bundle (courtesy of KieX)

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179120

Post on the thread and get an entry.... have a badge and get 2 entries


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

Posted on the WCG forum about 15 minutes ago (spelling error is theirs not mine)



> Project is temporaily shut down for maintainance
> 
> The maintainace has now started...



http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=409248


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update! 
Hopefully this isn't too painful a process...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2013)

Did not know about the (planned??) outage. 3 rigs sitting idle, so I powered them down. how long is it expected to last?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2013)

Got all the way into work today and realized I left my cruncher by my door LOL!!! I even put it there so I wouldn't forget it. So stressful lately.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did not know about the (planned??) outage. 3 rigs sitting idle, so I powered them down. how long is it expected to last?



I got an e-mail a couple a days ago from them. The plan is until 03:00 UTC (23rd)


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 22, 2013)

The Collatz Conjecture is interesting. I used to crunch for it back when I started on BOINC and there were no humanitarian projects I could use my GPUs on. I had 2 HD 4870's at the time and only Collatz and Milkyway@Home had GPU work units I could use. Eventually, I stopped doing Collatz because I realized that the heat generated and power consumed weren't really worth trying to find a counter-example to the Collatz Conjecture. Essentially, it's just a statement that for any given natural number (whole, positive), following the rules of the conjecture, you will get 1. If the number you chose is even, you divide by two. If it's odd, you multiply by 3 and add 1. So.

67 (Odd)
202 (67x3 + 1) (Even)
101 (202/2) (Odd)
304 (101x3 +1) (Even)
152 (304/2) (Even)
76 (152/2) (Even)
38 (76/2) (Even)
19 (37/2) (Odd)
58 (19x3 + 1) (Even)
29 (58/2) (Odd)
88 (29x3 +1) (Even)
44 (88/2) (Even)
22 (44/2) (Even)
11 (22/2) (Odd)
34 (3x11 + 1) (Even)
17 (34/2) (Odd)
52 (17x3 + 1) (Even)
26 (52/2) (Even)
13 (26/2) (Odd)
40 (13x3 +1) (Even)
20 (40/2) (Even)
10 (20/2) (Even)
5 (10/2) (Odd)
16 (5x3 +1) (Even)
8 (16/2) (Even)
4 (8/2) (Even)
2 (4/2) (Even)
1 (2/2) (End)

I'm not sure proving that wrong will be quite as significant as what may come of the work going toward HCC.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm been running WCG for 3 years (and few days) now and that's how long it took before I found this http://www.efmer.eu/boinc/boinc_tasks/download32_64.html. Get it if you like numbers. It a perfect tool to nit-pick in all the data if you are running multiple GPU tasks. It shows CPU time in a table so you don't need to open each and every one completed in BOINC manager (default official program that you are using now).


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

Some good news and some bad news: the power issue I had was only because I threw the breaker--so the repair man was able to fix it in thirty seconds.  However, it does mean that, somehow, I managed to throw a 20 amp breaker, which puts some limits on my ability to expand.  I'm going to see about running five or six amps of computers on my roommate's circuit to see if that will help any.

I've also run out of GPU work on two of my systems (HD7950 and HD7770).  The HD7930 and GTX460 are still going strong--and I'll be getting the GTX470s going again tonight when I have time to re-wire the room.

My Xeon system has also run out of work, so it's been shutdown.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2013)

I just made an inventory on my three mayor rigs:
2x7970 - 1.25 days left of GPU work 
2x7770 - 4 days left
1x7950 - 2 days left

4275 WUs ready to either upload or report from these three rigs. 

Ion: what went wrong with your buffer?  Did you crash just before they increase the buffer?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I just made an inventory on my three mayor rigs:
> 2x7970 - 1.25 days left of GPU work
> 2x7770 - 4 days left
> 1x7950 - 2 days left
> ...



How did you manage to score four days of work on the HD7770s?

My main issue is that I blew the breaker on Sunday; that caused all of my rigs to turn off.  A couple of them had errors resulting from the sudden power failure, so WCG wouldn't send them their usual quota of WUs (even when I got them back up on another circuit).  But I don't think that explains everything--part of it was that I had a bunch going on and forgot to increase the buffers on some of the systems.  I'm really not sure about the Xeon though---it's been running fine, but it would never get the 3 days of WUs it should have gotten (more like 12 hours).  I'm going to fight with things once the project comes back.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Some good news and some bad news: the power issue I had was only because I threw the breaker--so the repair man was able to fix it in thirty seconds.  However, it does mean that, somehow, I managed to throw a 20 amp breaker,



Like I said you drawing to much Powah cowboy. I say 2 to 3 rigs max on a single line while running gpu work unit's. Under full load they draw more amps then one would think. 

I keep it down to 2 rigs per single 20 amp breaker to allow room. Also you need to take in account for other things that may be on that line.



[Ion] said:


> How did you manage to score four days of work on the HD7770s



The way i did it was that i increased my buffer by a day at a time. I let it download the extra units. When it was done I bumped another day and let it download again. Keep doing that until I had a full 5 day buffer.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Like I said you drawing to much Powah cowboy. I say 2 to 3 rigs max on a single line while running gpu work unit's. Under full load they draw more amps then one would think.
> 
> I keep it down to 2 rigs per single 20 amp breaker to allow room. Also you need to take in account for other things that may be on that line.
> 
> The way i did it was that i increased my buffer by a day at a time. I let it download the extra units. When it was done I bumped another day and let it download again. Keep doing that until I had a full 5 day buffer.


I've checked, and the 20 amp breaker just goes to my half of the room.  I guess that twelve systems on 20 amps might have been too many.  I think if I can put an i7 and the Xeon DP on my roommate's breaker I'll be fine.  That and I'm likely selling two of the HPs tonight (-250W).

I'm surprised it gave you that much work--now I'm curious.  The problem then is that WCG also tries to send me 5 days of CPU work too, even on rigs where the CPU is only used to power the GPU(s).


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> How did you manage to score four days of work on the HD7770s?



It could be because I had 2x7970 in the rig just before....

No I think that the limit for number of WUs in the buffer were increase to 3000 per GPU and with around 1500 done per day I have plenty.

When it comes to CPU work I think you have to earn the right to a big buffer over a certain time and you ran it on and off and hence proofed to be a somewhat unstable cruncher. The rigs that I have running 24/7/365 get nothing but rush jobs. New rigs never seen one.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> It could be because I had 2x7970 in the rig just before....
> 
> No I think that the limit for number of WUs in the buffer were increase to 3000 per GPU and with around 1500 done per day I have plenty.
> 
> When it comes to CPU work I think you have to earn the right to a big buffer over a certain time and you ran it on and off and hence proofed to be a somewhat unstable cruncher. The rigs that I have running 24/7/365 get nothing but rush jobs. New rigs never seen one.



That's possible--since the BOINC Data folder has now been copied across about half a dozen different systems, so it probably appears a bit strange to WCG.  I've noticed that they've been gradually giving it a bit more work at once...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 22, 2013)

Depends on what machines you're running, but I keep my P55 rig in its own room because it has 3x GTX 460s and takes 600-650w usually on my LEPA G900 Gold PSU. I have 8 machines and 2 laptops on a 20A in the main office but there are only 2 folding cards in there atm (used to run 4). The Kill a Watt is an awesome device and like you said, the older dual core rigs usually take around 130w each without a substantial video card being used. This is why I love Ivy Bridge i7 chips, as the chip itself does 8K PPD, only eats ~60w @ 4.3/1.175v and there's an ~8w PCH and the rest of your stuff that probably adds up to about the same wattage as an old Core 2 Duo or Athlon 64 X2.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm surprised it gave you that much work--now I'm curious.  The problem then is that WCG also tries to send me 5 days of CPU work too, even on rigs where the CPU is only used to power the GPU(s).



My one rig that does gpu units is only set for Gpu unit's. I do not receive and cpu units on it. The other 2 rigs that do both received a ton of gpu units, but also got a bunch of cpu units also when I did the buffer change. Which is fine. If this outage last for any amount of time they might run out of gpu units but will still have cpu's units to fall back on to keep crunching. the way it sets I have about a 5 day or so  buffer on all rigs. I will cut it back when the outage is over and let them clear out the buffer and reset it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Depends on what machines you're running, but I keep my P55 rig in its own room because it has 3x GTX 460s and takes 600-650w usually on my LEPA G900 Gold PSU. I have 8 machines and 2 laptops on a 20A in the main office but there are only 2 folding cards in there atm (used to run 4). The Kill a Watt is an awesome device and like you said, the older dual core rigs usually take around 130w each without a substantial video card being used. This is why I love Ivy Bridge i7 chips, as the chip itself does 8K PPD, only eats ~60w @ 4.3/1.175v and there's an ~8w PCH and the rest of your stuff that probably adds up to about the same wattage as an old Core 2 Duo or Athlon 64 X2.


Three laptops (2x 35W C2D, 1x 35W i7), one Atom, three i7/GPU systems, the Xeon DP, and four or five C2D systems (one with an 8800GTS, the others GPU-less).
I'd estimate that the HPs I have draw maybe 110w each (65W CPU and a single HDD on a G31 board), the Atom ~35W, and each laptop no more than 75W.  Xeon DP is probably just under 200w--not sure exactly about the i7s.

I still can't imagine all of this being more than 2400w--but apparently it must have been.  I'll get it spread out as much as possible (but I'd imagine still having two i7s and the duals on one 20A breaker)


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My one rig that does gpu units is only set for Gpu unit's. I do not receive and cpu units on it. The other 2 rigs that do both received a ton of gpu units, but also got a bunch of cpu units also when I did the buffer change. Which is fine. If this outage last for any amount of time they might run out of gpu units but will still have cpu's units to fall back on to keep crunching. the way it sets I have about a 5 day or so  buffer on all rigs. I will cut it back when the outage is over and let them clear out the buffer and reset it.



That is true...too late now to help, but I appreciate it


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My one rig that does gpu units is only set for Gpu unit's. I do not receive and cpu units on it.





[Ion] said:


> The problem then is that WCG also tries to send me 5 days of CPU work too, even on rigs where the CPU is only used to power the GPU(s).



Hmm, 6.10.58 and only one GPU WU at the time (The_MaD_ShOt) does only get GPU work when asked for only GPU. Version 7.0.42 (and 7.0.44) disregard that and send you CPU work as well. I have detached at least 1000 CPU units in the past week and I still have about the same in my buffer on my GPU only rigs. I'm now keeping them for a rainy day (aka no new GPU work due to the update took 48 hours, not 24)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Hmm, 6.10.58 and only one GPU WU at the time (The_MaD_ShOt) does only get GPU work when asked for only GPU. Version 7.0.42 (and 7.0.44) disregard that and send you CPU work as well. I have detached at least 1000 CPU units in the past week and I still have about the same in my buffer on my GPU only rigs. I'm now keeping them for a rainy day (aka no new GPU work due to the update took 48 hours, not 24)



My gpu only rig is running whatever version that is on Wcg's site. It also runs 5 wu's at a time. "toast"  Here's a screen shot.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My gpu only rig is running whatever version that is on Wcg's site. It also runs 5 wu's at a time. "toast"  Here's a screen shot.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130112/screenshot.jpg



Sorry if I suggested that you ran low numbers. I only look at RAC (19K) and the version number. I can see that you just only got it up and running and it can do so much more. However my point was that the older version apparently accepts if you ask for only GPU jobs whereas the new ones feed you the lot. If you want a newer version then go here http://boincstats.com/en/page/downloadBOINC

Sooner or later we all have to update to at least 7.0.44 if we want to run multiple GPU units....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2013)

OK start uploading. We are back on.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool,  got my wus uped.  I notice I only had gpu wus in my cache,  but in device manager I set it to no cpu wus and no other projects.  Maybe that helps?  Oh,  also using 7.0.44 x64.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Cool,  got my wus uped.  I notice I only had gpu wus in my cache,  but in device manager I set it to no cpu wus and no other projects.  Maybe that helps?  Oh,  also using 7.0.44 x64.



You could have a point there. My device manager allowed CPU work but my local setup file asked for only GPU work. That is now fixed. Let's see if it works.


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

All 3 of my rigs here are pushing in the wu's like crazy!!!! 

My points shot up over 300k over FreeDC's last report and I've lots more work to get in 


@Ion- assume about 10% for loss from cords/extensions, voltage fluctuations, wiring and breaker degradation, etc... don't run at the bleeding edge of 20 Amps or that breaker will likely pop again


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

All of my AMD card are now crunching again 

I unfortunately still have the Xeon DP and GTX470s offline (they're in my dorm off, pending rewiring), but I have most of my production back online 

300k Norton? 
I wouldn't be surprised if that was enough to push you ahead of me again 

And that's a good point about the power setup---I think if I budget a max of 1800-2000W/circuit it's probably reasonable


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> All of my AMD card are now crunching again
> 
> I unfortunately still have the Xeon DP and GTX470s offline (they're in my dorm off, pending rewiring), but I have most of my production back online
> 
> ...



About 90k away from 17 million atm and still have a whole bunch to report from the Xeon/7770x3 rig! 

1800w should be safe- what is the incoming voltage? Remember that the power companies can supply lower than 120v and sometimes line voltage can drop as low as 100v or less from time to time.... which will send your amps even higher


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> About 90k away from 17 million atm and still have a whole bunch to report from the Xeon/7770x3 rig!
> 
> 1800w should be safe- what is the incoming voltage? Remember that the power companies can supply lower than 120v and sometimes line voltage can drop as low as 100v or less from time to time.... which will send your amps even higher



Currently just about 80k away from 17m--and no more to report still (at least IIRC).
Sounds like I'll get to overtake you again soon enough p

I assume 120V, but I'm honestly not sure...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 22, 2013)

If the circuit is well loaded, you could see up to around a 10V drop on the circuit. With the secondary 14K BTU/Hr window unit going in the office, the voltage on that circuit drops to around 113V from 120-122v measured on the other side of the room.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Sorry if I suggested that you ran low numbers. I only look at RAC (19K) and the version number. I can see that you just only got it up and running and it can do so much more. However my point was that the older version apparently accepts if you ask for only GPU jobs whereas the new ones feed you the lot. If you want a newer version then go here http://boincstats.com/en/page/downloadBOINC
> 
> Sooner or later we all have to update to at least 7.0.44 if we want to run multiple GPU units....



Oh I understand  And yes I just got that rig running within the last couple weeks. But the gpu has been crunching in another rig for awhile now for me.  The top rig under my freedc stats list is the one it was in, that now has a gtx280 in it. 

It usually puts out 40 to 45k ppd. I have no ideal what is going on with the points over the last few days. All my rigs are down on points.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have no ideal what is going on with the points over the last few days. All my rigs are down on points.



The past 10 days we all experienced big fluctuations and for most a build up of WUs that was waiting for validation and hence a decline in daily production. Let's hope that this upgrade on the server side makes things a bit more stable.

On a side note my wireless connection was a bit slow so I still have around 2000 WUs spill over for tomorrow.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My gpu only rig is running whatever version that is on Wcg's site. It also runs 5 wu's at a time. "toast"  Here's a screen shot.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130112/screenshot.jpg



Hey man, what 7800 series of card are you running? Reason that I ask, is the 7870 that I have will run 8 WU's without issue. Hell, I can still surf the net and play solitaire.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 23, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Hey man, what 7800 series of card are you running? Reason that I ask, is the 7870 that I have will run 8 WU's without issue. Hell, I can still surf the net and play solitaire.



It's a Visiontek 2gb 7850. It's a temporary card for that rig until I decide what I am going to run full time in it. I need to make that decision very soon and get the card or cards ordered.  I may pick up 2 more 2gb 7850's since they seem to just sip power.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got home from work and updated BOINC on both rigs. Reporting like crazy but it is going to take some time
This is the main rig. See where the page slider is? All the way to the top is "Uploading" WU's:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

Everything is going again 

I've moved the i7-2700k and i7-860 to my roommate's circuit to ease up the load a bit on mine.  Hopefully this proves more stable


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 23, 2013)

Doesn't your roommate get buggered by the presence of all those machines, assuming he literally shares a room with you and assuming the PCs make quite some noise together?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 23, 2013)

Gotta say,  Win2k8r2 makes a nice cruncher.  File server,  media server,  and crunches at the same time!  Glad I woke up to the server experience.  Using Win7 on the same box just sucked,  couldn't do what I wanted it to.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 23, 2013)

What I meant to say is my mother goes home Thursday,  cancer free.  One more appointment,  and she's back to Whitehorse.  Thank god,  and thank you all for folding and crunching!
Edit:  it works,  don't stop!!!!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 23, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Gotta say,  Win2k8r2 makes a nice cruncher.  File server,  media server,  and crunches at the same time!  Glad I woke up to the server experience.  Using Win7 on the same box just sucked,  couldn't do what I wanted it to.



Exactly. it makes for a dream server


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok got the cruncher to work and setup bionic for the first time but I am getting this?? I have the correct time and date set, newest GPU drivers, newest x64 bit client, used the multi WU program.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Doesn't your roommate get buggered by the presence of all those machines, assuming he literally shares a room with you and assuming the PCs make quite some noise together?


I've asked, and he says no.  I've gone out of my way to make sure that I have quieter systems (slow fans), so the noise level isn't bad--particularly compared to the amount of ambient noise on the hall.  When I first got it, the server was abysmal, but it was also quite easy to remedy that.
That and he's spending the vast majority of his time with a lady friend on another hall, so he's in our room very rarely 


brandonwh64 said:


> Ok got the cruncher to work and setup bionic for the first time but I am getting this?? I have the correct time and date set, newest GPU drivers, newest x64 bit client, used the multi WU program.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130123/Capture001.jpg


What projects are those WUs?  If you're running a GPU, what card is it?  What happens if you reset the project?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2013)

here is my event log


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got it running!!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 23, 2013)

Still figuring out server...  Created a 2nd account with admin privs for rdc access,  but it would log off the server when I connected.  Found out you have to tell the server to allow 2 concurrent connections,  which I found out is the max.  Now I can leave my rdc session in the taskbar,  and monitor my crunching whenever I want!  Was also worried rdc would interfere with boinc,  but it seems to not be an issue with win2k8r2.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys i'm experiencing a weird sort of phenomenon, My server has been running for 10days with no mods, no changes, nothing, and today my score has almost doubled. I use it the same amount everyday and wow... 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=830022


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2013)

Guy's, the F@H team could use your help. We should have passed Team Rage3D by now, but they have increased their production and are making us work for this. If you have any Nvidia cards that could be switched over to F@H, we would really appreciate it.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2013)

Got one but no where to put it atm. The WCG GPU work is to good to pass.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Guys i'm experiencing a weird sort of phenomenon, My server has been running for 10days with no mods, no changes, nothing, and today my score has almost doubled. I use it the same amount everyday and wow...
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=830022


Wow, that's quite a bump!  


BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, the F@H team could use your help. We should have passed Team Rage3D by now, but they have increased their production and are making us work for this. If you have any Nvidia cards that could be switched over to F@H, we would really appreciate it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130124/Capture127.jpg



Lemme see what I can do.  I simply can't fold on the GTX470s--the noise output in particular is just unbelievable.  But if I can dig up a spare power supply (I'm a bit worried about the one running in the the AMD X2 ATM) I can then get the GTX460 going.
Alternatively, I could try out SMP on the Dual Quad system---any estimate of what I could get from that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2013)

If I still had my GTS 450's I would buck but Justin should have them today!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, the F@H team could use your help. We should have passed Team Rage3D by now, but they have increased their production and are making us work for this. If you have any Nvidia cards that could be switched over to F@H, we would really appreciate it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130124/Capture127.jpg



Sorry Buck, I only have ATI cards in my rigs now
I do still have the 2 GTX 580's, but they are up for sale.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 24, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, the F@H team could use your help. We should have passed Team Rage3D by now, but they have increased their production and are making us work for this. If you have any Nvidia cards that could be switched over to F@H, we would really appreciate it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130124/Capture127.jpg



I turned my 4p and 3 gtx580's on last night, needed some heat in my basement with the outside temp hovering around 0 F at night.  It should help a little.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I turned my 4p and 3 gtx580's on last night, needed some heat in my basement with the outside temp hovering around 0 F at night.  It should help a little.


Thanks Raptor! I just noticed your 329K point update.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 24, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Guys i'm experiencing a weird sort of phenomenon, My server has been running for 10days with no mods, no changes, nothing, and today my score has almost doubled. I use it the same amount everyday and wow...


Yeah,  I thought I'd have another day or 2 to hit 600k,  but I've already broke it this morning...  not sure where the extra ppd is coming from!
Edit:  and congrats to Kiex for 40 mill!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I turned my 4p and 3 gtx580's on last night, needed some heat in my basement with the outside temp hovering around 0 F at night.  It should help a little.



Yeah, I bet that sure should help 

Thanks for helping out the Team for a bit


----------



## johnspack (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking for a six core i7,  preferably an sb-e.  Got an offer on one,  but when I mentioned I may have to make payments on it,  I was told to bugger off.  Not nice.  I've already sent 50 up,  and will send another 200 or more in 30 days.  I even told the guy I'd pay him in full before he shipped.  Very rude.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess its my turn for issues... weird thing happened today.  :shadedshu

I checked my PC before heading out, and the screen was all weird crazy lines and colors, sort of like what it looks like right before a BSOD while gaming (or something like that), except that it responded to input, meaning the screen changed when I moved the mouse, but the screen never resumed normal operation or recovered. Had to do a hard reset. I don't know whn it happened though...  

I was going to leave it shut down, but I resumed crunching before I left anyway, wanting to see if it would happen again. So I just got home a bit ago, and all was well and good, no weird crashes. Lets hope it's done having issues and that it keeps chugging a long peacefully. I'll post back later with further updates.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Yeah, I thought I'd have another day or 2 to hit 600k, but I've already broke it this morning... not sure where the extra ppd is coming from!



OH SHIT! Of course they said they were repackaging the WUs to make it easier for them  Maybe they are giving moar points too


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn Manofthem, sounds like the video card overheated and started artifacting to be honest. Is it running GPU WU's? If so, I would download a video card tweaking program and keep an eye on the temps.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I guess its my turn for issues... weird thing happened today.  :shadedshu
> 
> I checked my PC before heading out, and the screen was all weird crazy lines and colors, sort of like what it looks like right before a BSOD while gaming (or something like that), except that it responded to input, meaning the screen changed when I moved the mouse, but the screen never resumed normal operation or recovered. Had to do a hard reset. I don't know whn it happened though...
> 
> I was going to leave it shut down, but I resumed crunching before I left anyway, wanting to see if it would happen again. So I just got home a bit ago, and all was well and good, no weird crashes. Lets hope it's done having issues and that it keeps chugging a long peacefully. I'll post back later with further updates.



It seems like I have issues when running for days and days on my main rig, but usually it's just problems shutting down/rebooting.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 25, 2013)

What is causing the reboots?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What is causing the reboots?



Me?  The computer seems to hang when _I_ try to shut it down or reboot it.  That bitch doesn't reboot unless I tell it to 


BTW, does anyone have any advice (or links) on setting up multiple profiles in WCG?  I'd like to set up one for CPU and one for GPU rigs.


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Me?  The computer seems to hang when _I_ try to shut it down or reboot it.  That bitch doesn't reboot unless I tell it to



-


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Me?  The computer seems to hang when _I_ try to shut it down or reboot it.  That bitch doesn't reboot unless I tell it to
> 
> 
> BTW, does anyone have any advice (or links) on setting up multiple profiles in WCG?  I'd like to set up one for CPU and one for GPU rigs.



It's really easy to do--just go to My Grid ->Device Manager-> Device Profiles and click one one of the profiles to create/edit


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Damn Manofthem, sounds like the video card overheated and started artifacting to be honest. Is it running GPU WU's? If so, I would download a video card tweaking program and keep an eye on the temps.



Already done  always run AB while crunching.  The cards are watercooled and the temps of the cards sit at 38-40*, currently with the cards at both at 39*C.  Neither card ever goes over 40*C, so I don't think it's temps....

I'm hoping that it's just a fluke thing, but I'll be monitoring it closely the next few days to see what happens.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> -



Of course, I say that and I come back to the rig and it's hung 



[Ion] said:


> It's really easy to do--just go to My Grid ->Device Manager-> Device Profiles and click one one of the profiles to create/edit



I thought I tried that, but let me take another look...

EDIT: Ah, I see where I was confused.  "Home" profile set up with some CPU only projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Of course, I say that and I come back to the rig and it's hung
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I tried that, but let me take another look...



I would suggest trying that--I've done that and it worked.


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Of course, I say that and I come back to the rig and it's hung



My FX-8150/7870 rig freezes occassionally and I need to restart to get it back working again :shadedshu

Only happened a couple of times since building it and have no idea why (s**t happens)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2013)

Meh, now I'm having issues with my FX rig.  Keeps restarting.  Could it be core temp not reading right?  I got home today and it was super hot in my room and the fans on that rig were super loud.  Temp was 52ºc on the CPU, could that maybe be reporting wrong and it's actually running a lot hotter?


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, now I'm having issues with my FX rig.  Keeps restarting.  Could it be core temp not reading right?  I got home today and it was super hot in my room and the fans on that rig were super loud.  Temp was 52ºc on the CPU, could that maybe be reporting wrong and it's actually running a lot hotter?



It should be fine on stock clocks or a mild overclock. Is your cooler making good contact?

Also, what psu are you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> It should be fine on stock clocks or a mild overclock. Is your cooler making good contact?
> 
> Also, what psu are you using?



I'm using the Dell PSU ION sent me.  Seems to be fine now, I left it running on stock clocks but undervolted it a good amount.  I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm using the Dell PSU ION sent me.  Seems to be fine now, I left it running on stock clocks but undervolted it a good amount.  I'll keep everyone posted.



Despite being a Dell, it's actually a good PSU--it ran an OCed i7 w/ a GTX460 before I sold it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Despite being a Dell, it's actually a good PSU--it ran an OCed i7 w/ a GTX460 before I sold it



I think it was just temps, seems fine now and fans are quite and all.  Gotta see how it behaves now during the day with less vcore.  We'll see.


----------



## Daimus (Jan 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, now I'm having issues with my FX rig.  Keeps restarting.  Could it be core temp not reading right?  I got home today and it was super hot in my room and the fans on that rig were super loud.  Temp was 52ºc on the CPU, could that maybe be reporting wrong and it's actually running a lot hotter?



I do not think it is CPU overheating. I had similar restarting problems in summer with  Phenom CPU on mid-range motherboard. I was sure that it was VRM overheating.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

My new Phenom II/single 7770 rig bluescreen last night.  At this point I'm not sure if it was the drivers or what.  I had some trouble getting the ATI drivers going at first, which I think was because I did not have SP1 (Vista) installed.  I updated to CAT 13.1 and it was not instantly crashing anymore, but since then I got SP1 figured out and SP2 installed as well.  However, I've also had some minor issues with the ram in this board, too, so I need to sort out both the drivers and the ram.

We'll see if it crashes again while I'm at work today.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully you can get that stable.  At least running Memtest is easy and new RAM is pretty much dirt cheap.


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2013)

@t_ski-Try CAT 12.6 if you keep experiencing issues with that PII/Vista rig. I've found that one is super stable for all of my gpu crunchers. I may get a little more ppd out of a newer version but I go with what gives me the least issues/best stability 

Also, I've had issues with Human Protein Folding and Clean Energy Project wu's (errors/invalids- no crashes) with my Vista rig. I'm pretty sure it's the OS and not the hardware as it did the same with all different hardware setup.... you may want to take those off the project list for the rig if you start seeing errors with them.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> My new Phenom II/single 7770 rig bluescreen last night.  At this point I'm not sure if it was the drivers or what.  I had some trouble getting the ATI drivers going at first, which I think was because I did not have SP1 (Vista) installed.  I updated to CAT 13.1 and it was not instantly crashing anymore, but since then I got SP1 figured out and SP2 installed as well.  However, I've also had some minor issues with the ram in this board, too, so I need to sort out both the drivers and the ram.
> 
> We'll see if it crashes again while I'm at work today.



Okay here is what you need to do; find a large box and gather up a fair amount of packing peanuts. Put that system carefully in the box with the packing peanuts, and then send that sucker right to me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> @t_ski-Try CAT 12.6 if you keep experiencing issues with that PII/Vista rig. I've found that one is super stable for all of my gpu crunchers. I may get a little more ppd out of a newer version but I go with what gives me the least issues/best stability
> 
> Also, I've had issues with Human Protein Folding and Clean Energy Project wu's (errors/invalids- no crashes) with my Vista rig. I'm pretty sure it's the OS and not the hardware as it did the same with all different hardware setup.... you may want to take those off the project list for the rig if you start seeing errors with them.


Yeah I tried updating to the 13.1's last night. Went over like shit in a fan. System restore to the rescue. I had all kinds of crazy crap going on and it would let me uninstall them. Said screw this and hit restore. All is good again.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2013)

I must say I'm a bit disappointed with the output of the Xeon setup.  Running Windows 7 x64 with no GPU, it'd doing right about 4k PPD ATM.  Given that an E8300 running Linux does about 1.8k, I expected more


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I must say I'm a bit disappointed with the output of the Xeon setup.  Running Windows 7 x64 with no GPU, it'd doing right about 4k PPD ATM.  Given that an E8300 running Linux does about 1.8k, I expected more



LGA 771 platforms are sluggish from what I've heard, which is probably why they are extremely cheap nowadays.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 26, 2013)

Before the gpu unit's you probably would have looked at that 4k output in a different light.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> LGA 771 platforms are sluggish from what I've heard, which is probably why they are extremely cheap nowadays.


I don't know _why_ they would be sluggish though


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Before the gpu unit's you probably would have looked at that 4k output in a different light.



I don't think so.  I'm not expecting 50k PPD just from two quad core CPUs.  I was expecting something like five and a half thousand, however.  Maybe it's because I'm running Windows on it (which I intend to keep doing--this is is my gaming system for now).  It is what it is, at least, and it's still an order of magnitude faster than the Atom


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2013)

So how many beta units did you get last night? I got 20 but since I didn't think when I made profiles I got them on my two GPU only rigs so I'm decreasing GPU work for a day or so to process them. That bronze spoils the otherwise nice collection of badges.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> So how many beta units did you get last night? I got 20 but since I didn't think when I made profiles I got them on my two GPU only rigs so I'm decreasing GPU work for a day or so to process them. That bronze spoils the otherwise nice collection of badges.



A total of five


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 26, 2013)

It's probably because you have to share two DDR2 memory channels and a single memory controller over 8 CPU cores. 4K actually doesn't sound that bad as I think a 10xxT @ 3.6GHz will do that on Windows. Of course something like a 3770K/2600K is absolutely going to dominate it because they can be overclocked to ~4.3GHz and have quite low power consumption. I bet if you had a Skulltrail, you could get those CPUs up to the 3.6-4GHz range instead of Q9300 speed.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, that's possibly it.  And maybe it's also that it takes FB-DDR2 as well.  And put in context with the X6 it isn't too bad---a third more cores and two thirds of the clockspeed for the same output isn't bad.  I can't see getting that high of a speed--the multiplier is only 7.5x, so I'm limited there....
But yes, the 2700k I have absolutely dominates--I think I got close to 7k PPD before I set up the GPUs.

I sold the E8400 system today, so I'm down about 1.2k PPD for now.  But I'll be purchasing a HD7850 or HD7870 within the next ~36 hours, so that will be a cool boost


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Hopefully you can get that stable.  At least running Memtest is easy and new RAM is pretty much dirt cheap.



Right now the ram is running at SPD timings, but I have a cheap set I can throw in there if needed.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah I tried updating to the 13.1's last night. Went over like shit in a fan. System restore to the rescue. I had all kinds of crazy crap going on and it would let me uninstall them. Said screw this and hit restore. All is good again.



The Cat 13.1's are now gone and replaced with 12.11Beta's I'm using on the other rigs.



Norton said:


> @t_ski-Try CAT 12.6 if you keep experiencing issues with that PII/Vista rig. I've found that one is super stable for all of my gpu crunchers. I may get a little more ppd out of a newer version but I go with what gives me the least issues/best stability
> 
> Also, I've had issues with Human Protein Folding and Clean Energy Project wu's (errors/invalids- no crashes) with my Vista rig. I'm pretty sure it's the OS and not the hardware as it did the same with all different hardware setup.... you may want to take those off the project list for the rig if you start seeing errors with them.



Good to know - I'll keep that in mind 



stinger608 said:


> Okay here is what you need to do; find a large box and gather up a fair amount of packing peanuts. Put that system carefully in the box with the packing peanuts, and then send that sucker right to me.



After all the damn trouble and lost money I went through to get this rig up and running?  I don't think so... :shadedshu


----------



## m&m's (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd like to know the PPD of a HD 7870 Pitcairn vs. Tahiti Le, does the Tahiti one really gives more points? How a 7870 do compared to a 7950? Thanks comrades!


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2013)

m&m's said:


> I'd like to know the PPD of a HD 7870 Pitcairn vs. Tahiti Le, does the Tahiti one really gives more points? How a 7870 do compared to a 7950? Thanks comrades!



a regular 7870 will do 70-75k ppd (8-10 wu's running)- Ion runs the Tahiti model but I'm not sure of his ppd


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any DDR2 RAM laying around they wouldn't mind selling me? Preferably two identical 2gb sticks because I have OCD... Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2013)

m&m's said:


> I'd like to know the PPD of a HD 7870 Pitcairn vs. Tahiti Le, does the Tahiti one really gives more points? How a 7870 do compared to a 7950? Thanks comrades!



My 7950 (10 WUs) paired with an slow i7 920 does 95-100K. It seems like IONs Le does around 80K but I don't know the history (down time, games and so on).


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 28, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Does anyone have any DDR2 RAM laying around they wouldn't mind selling me? Preferably two identical 2gb sticks because I have OCD... Thanks



Got some 1gb Sticks if you want?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> a regular 7870 will do 70-75k ppd (8-10 wu's running)- Ion runs the Tahiti model but I'm not sure of his ppd


~80k or so on a stock-clocked i7-860


n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Does anyone have any DDR2 RAM laying around they wouldn't mind selling me? Preferably two identical 2gb sticks because I have OCD... Thanks


It's a shame it has to be 2GB sticks--those are expensive and hard to find.  I can, however, supply you with basically as many 1GB sticks as you could want....


mstenholm said:


> My 7950 (10 WUs) paired with an slow i7 920 does 95-100K. It seems like IONs Le does around 80K but I don't know the history (down time, games and so on).



This is one of my dedicated crunchers--it just sits on the windowsill and runs WCG 24/7.  Usually I pull about 80k PPD from the slightly OCed HD7930 on a stock-clocked i7-860 (I've had issues with this setup, so it stays at stock as to not disrupt the GPU).  I'm running 8 WUs on it ATM each with 2/3 of a CPU thread.

I'm actually only getting about 85k PPD from the HD7950---I need to do some reshuffling.  Ideally I think I'll put the HD7950 in the i7, the HD7930 in the Xeon, and the HD7850 in the i3.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 28, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Got some 1gb Sticks if you want?





[Ion] said:


> ~80k or so on a stock-clocked i7-860
> 
> It's a shame it has to be 2GB sticks--those are expensive and hard to find.  I can, however, supply you with basically as many 1GB sticks as you could want....



I guess ill just stick to 1gb sticks then PM sent


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm actually only getting about 85k PPD from the HD7950---I need to do some reshuffling.
> 
> Ideally I think I'll put the HD7950 in the i7, the HD7930 in the Xeon, and the HD7850 in the i3.



Sounds like a good plan. I run my 7950 at 1100 MHz and the CPU at 3.4 GHZ and it does make an error or two but I think it is a driver issue. I doubt it is temperature related running at 52 C. Since it is my my main PC I noticed the "driver stopped working and so on" thing a couple of times per day. That generates 2-4 errors each time. BOINC Task tell my an error number but I can't find an explanation on the forum. I could ask I know....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I run my 7950 at 1100 MHz and the CPU at 3.4 GHZ and it does make an error or two but I think it is a driver issue. I doubt it is temperature related running at 52 C. Since it is my my main PC I noticed the "driver stopped working and so on" thing a couple of times per day. That generates 2-4 errors each time. BOINC Task tell my an error number but I can't find an explanation on the forum. I could ask I know....



I am afraid that the i7-860 at 2.9GHz won't be enough for the HD7950, but I'm sure it will be better than the i3.  And I'm also confident that I can get ~3.4GHz out of it pretty easily


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 28, 2013)

I still have my 870 @ 3.74 (170x22) @ 1.35v and it works fine. 

Might be buying a 7950 (Gigabyte) this afternoon as I now have some money set aside. If I do buy it, I'll put it on either the 2nd 3770K rig or the 2600K rig to give it enough juice for 10 WUs. Might take a look on Anandtech to see if there are any good used ones but they are $300 new anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I still have my 870 @ 3.74 (170x22) @ 1.35v and it works fine.
> 
> Might be buying a 7950 (Gigabyte) this afternoon as I now have some money set aside. If I do buy it, I'll put it on either the 2nd 3770K rig or the 2600K rig to give it enough juice for 10 WUs. Might take a look on Anandtech to see if there are any good used ones but they are $300 new anyway.



Two XFX 7950's 295$ shipped each!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1741788&highlight=7950

Sapphire 7950 3GB 250+ ship

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1738894&highlight=7950


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Two XFX 7950's 295$ shipped each!
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1741788&highlight=7950
> 
> ...



Just found enzolt's listing on Anand, looks tempting. Going to keep looking first though.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome, that sounds like another exciting addition to the Team!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 28, 2013)

These look nice, although they are original reference cards which is alright since I'll probably use these at work. Might buy the pair tomorrow when my money posts. http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2290053


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> These look nice, although they are original reference cards which is alright since I'll probably use these at work. Might buy the pair tomorrow when my money posts. http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2290053



We can't access that thread...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> We can't access that thread...



My bad. A pair of MSI reference 7970s for $300 shipped each. MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5 Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My bad. A pair of MSI reference 7970s for $300 shipped each. MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5 Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR...



You're going to buy _two_ HD7970s? 

That would be awesome!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 28, 2013)

Quite possibly, but still deciding because I love to blow money on hardware. I sure hope they don't run out of GPU work right after I buy them lol. I don't forsee the next gen GPUs bringing much to the table so I might as well pick these up and at the least end up with an awesome CFX setup if GPU WUs go away. 

You'll know if I got them if I start getting 300K PPD next week.


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Quite possibly, but still deciding because I love to blow money on hardware. I sure hope they don't run out of GPU work right after I buy them lol. I don't forsee the next gen GPUs bringing much to the table so I might as well pick these up and at the least end up with an awesome CFX setup if GPU WUs go away.
> 
> You'll know if I got them if I start getting 300K PPD next week.



There ya go!!! 

Now Ion can buy a pair of ASUS Ares II 7970x2 cards 

FYI- I think Rad Ed has an MSI reference card so he may be able to let you know how it runs as far as heat, noise, performance, etc....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Quite possibly, but still deciding because I love to blow money on hardware. I sure hope they don't run out of GPU work right after I buy them lol. I don't forsee the next gen GPUs bringing much to the table so I might as well pick these up and at the least end up with an awesome CFX setup if GPU WUs go away.
> 
> You'll know if I got them if I start getting 300K PPD next week.



Oh, I know, and I welcome it 

More output is always better, particularly when it doesn't pose an insurmountable risk to me


----------



## m&m's (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the information!
But for $225 I can get a HD 7870 Pitcairn, for $235 a Tahiti Le and for $240 2x 7770... What should I get? I'm hesitating between the Tahiti Le and 2x 7770...


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Thanks for all the information!
> But for $225 I can get a HD 7870 Pitcairn, for $235 a Tahiti Le and for $240 2x 7770... What should I get? I'm hesitating between the Tahiti Le and 2x 7770...



For those prices and for gpu crunching use I would say the Tahiti LE (more SP- 1536 vs 1280= more potential output). 

My own preference is the 7870 Pitcairn due to the chip being 100% complete rather than a cut down version of another chip...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 28, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with dual 7770s as a single Pitcairn is pretty much the same as having them. Plus, a bigger single chip is more suitable for gaming if it ever gets used for that later on. Not really a fan of Tahiti LE as it's just a broken Tahiti with 256 more shaders than a perfect Pitcairn.


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody else having issues uploading work or accessing the WCG website?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Anybody else having issues uploading work or accessing the WCG website?



Neither are working for me.  I'm hoping they get it fixed soon :/


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2013)

I see.... so it's not just me who isn't uploading completed work


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 29, 2013)

Yea, not working for me either...


----------



## johnspack (Jan 29, 2013)

Just checked my server,  do have a bunch of wus that are stuck at "uploading".  My uploading wus has been delayed I noticed for last few days,  but now stuck like when they shut the server down.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 29, 2013)

pretty sure that answers the question


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 29, 2013)

Contacted the seller of the reference MSI HD 7970s and he said one had sold, so I bought the other one tonight. Hope to have it by the end of the week, and may be looking for another 7970/7950. We'll see.


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

This is all that is showing on the WCG web site now:



> We are currently experiencing an unexpected outage and are currently investigating.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Contacted the seller of the reference MSI HD 7970s and he said one had sold, so I bought the other one tonight. Hope to have it by the end of the week, and may be looking for another 7970/7950. We'll see.



Awesome 

I just bought a MSI Radeon HD7850 2GB Twin Frozr 
It was $165 shipped with two and a half years of warranty left, which seems like an awesome deal to me


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2013)

Man I wish I could get parts like you guys. 
You guys are really going to be boosting your pts / team's pts!


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

The WCG website and Forum are back in operation..... will take some more time before they are ready for uploading/downloading work. 

Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34661

Good thing they upped the buffer limits before the planned shutdown a week or so ago


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn.  I really hope thy get it online again soon before more of my systems run out of GPU WUs


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Good thing they upped the buffer limits before the planned shutdown a week or so ago



Yes, I had 40 hours worth of work on my fastest rig 14 hours ago (when they had the crash) so this time I will not freeze....I hope...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2013)

I got my second PC up today but it doesn't look like it will be crunching. The PSU us whining so loud it would kill a dog.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got my second PC up today but it doesn't look like it will be crunching. The PSU us whining so loud it would kill a dog.



You got some hours to replace your PSU. You will not receive any WUs shortly anyway is my guess. The silence around the facts about the WCG break down is not leaving me in an optimistic mode. Time to remove dust, refill water and make Win updates


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You got some hours to replace your PSU. You will not receive any WUs shortly anyway is my guess. The silence around the facts about the WCG break down is not leaving me in an optimistic mode. Time to remove dust, refill water and make Win updates



I don't think the HD3200 on my motherboard is compatible.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I don't think the HD3200 on my motherboard is compatible.



No WUs is sent atm, GPU or otherwise.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ahh ok, that sux. also even after I lowered my WU on my 6950's to 3 a piece it still BSOD about an hour in. Temps are around 58 deg


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You got some hours to replace your PSU. You will not receive any WUs shortly anyway is my guess. The silence around the facts about the WCG break down is not leaving me in an optimistic mode. Time to remove dust, refill water and make Win updates



It does make me worried 
I'm thinking of just shutting down the i7s for now--while they still have CPU work, it's currently hot here in NC, and I'd love to lower the heat output a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

The WCG site is now running a statistics update:




This makes me cautiously optimistic that maybe they're fixing things?


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> The WCG site is now running a statistics update:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130129/updates.png
> This makes me cautiously optimistic that maybe they're fixing things?



Stats are updated as of now, well two hours ago, but I don't see any signs that uploads/downloads have started yet.....

Hopefully we will be able to update and get all of our work in before the end of the day


----------



## okidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Stats are updated as of now, well two hours ago, but I don't see any signs that uploads/downloads have started yet.....
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to update and get all of our work in before the end of the day



It's uploading now and also downloading new tasks.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

okidna said:


> It's uploading now and also downloading new tasks.



Yup, my GPUs are going again---it's going to be hot in the dorm tonight


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, my GPUs are going again---it's going to be hot in the dorm tonight



Complaining that your GPUs have to work again ? 


My router is hot due to uploads  most have 4K WUs waiting.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 29, 2013)

Heh,  was right at the end of my gpu wu cache.  Sure sent a buttload of those up!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2013)

Apparently I ran out of work.  Now I'm stuck uploading and can't download any more work, so it looks I'll be stuck with a little inactivity for a bit 

Never should have lowered my buffer back a tad


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 29, 2013)

Well guys, it's time for me to cut back on crunching. I just can't afford my main rig and my wife's machine to be crunching at their current settings. I'm cutting them back to only 5 hours a day. 

Hope to put them back to full blown later on down the road... We'll see what happens.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  was right at the end of my gpu wu cache.  Sure sent a buttload of those up!





manofthem said:


> Apparently I ran out of work.  Now I'm stuck uploading and can't download any more work, so it looks I'll be stuck with a little inactivity for a bit
> 
> Never should have lowered my buffer back a tad



I have not quit got the grasp on the new rule about GPU work but I think that you should get 5000/GPU in progress. I get 5000 for my lone 7950, 5000 for my 2x7970 and 5000 for my 2x7770. I get what I ask for (time) in my Nvidia mobile and since it only does 30/day I think there is some evaluation before GPU units are sent out (GFLOPS/history) and Nvidia GPU are not included in the 5000 rule. Makes sense since there is no way they would do 5000 in 7 or 10 days. I know that you (manofthem) run 2x7970 and hence should have had 2x5000 or at least 5000 in your buffer so you should, as I still have a few left..!?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Complaining that your GPUs have to work again ?
> 
> 
> My router is hot due to uploads  most have 4K WUs waiting.


I feel obliged to let everything run--I'm complaining about the impacts of close to 2000w of computers and ~75F outside temperatures (this setup really requires 60F or cooler outside temperatures to be pleasant)


Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, it's time for me to cut back on crunching. I just can't afford my main rig and my wife's machine to be crunching at their current settings. I'm cutting them back to only 5 hours a day.
> 
> Hope to put them back to full blown later on down the road... We'll see what happens.



I'm sorry to hear about that.  But you've contributed a lot (thank you for that!), and limitations come up


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well guys, it's time for me to cut back on crunching. I just can't afford my main rig and my wife's machine to be crunching at their current settings. I'm cutting them back to only 5 hours a day.
> 
> Hope to put them back to full blown later on down the road... We'll see what happens.



Sorry to hear that  ....Here's hoping a low powered/high output server drops into your lap in the very near future 

Weird saying "my wife" or "the wife" ain't it --

On another topic:
1800 wu's reported in as of 4pm ET and tons more to go. This could take a while


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I figure I'll share with the group:

Earlier today I received a call from my wife ( Norton), and she said she was taking our daughter to the hospital.  They had been at my in-law's, who are in the process of unpacking/settling after a move, and my little girl was playing in top of their entertainment system furniture piece, which has rather sharp edges. 

Inevitably, she fell and hit her face on said edge, splitting open her top lip, blood everywhere!  Needless to say my wife was freaking out and called me to say that they were going to the hospital, and I met them there. She's a tough cookie .  She was in rather good shape, even smiling and a little laughing. But she needed 3 stitches to hold her lip back together. She had to be wrapped and restrained since she's not even 2 yet, and she _hated_ it, crying for mama and daddy the whole time!  Yet she did make it through and was happy to leave. 

Worst part I guess is that while I was putting her in the car, I noticed the middle stitch popped, resulting in split beginning to open. So we had to go back inside and have the guy restitch that part, using a little stronger of a stitch. Again she hated it, but fortunately she was far more tired this time around, so it did go smoother. 

Now we are resting in bed; she just fell asleep. 

Just thought I'd share with everyone. It's nice to have a group to be able to do so with and receive support.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 29, 2013)

Like cats, children love to play with boxes. Yet unlike cats, they do not have 9 lives. 
Large boxes are a safer playground then furniture.

No broken legs and so on though so that is good.


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

Always a scary thing when family is involved- glad she's OK. 

My son, who's 27, got an early birthday gift and a trip to the ER from a neighbor's dog last month. My wife called in a panic and I left work to go pick him up. After a half dozen stiches and some nervous parents let's just say he learned two things:

1- Barking dogs aren't asking to be petted

2- Don't yank your hand out of a dog's mouth at full force once he's locked down on it

What a mess, glad my wife wasn't there to see it before the stitches- he's OK now and has a 3" scar on the back of his hand that's healing well


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well I figure I'll share with the group:
> 
> Earlier today I received a call from my wife ( Norton), and she said she was taking our daughter to the hospital.  They had been at my in-law's, who are in the process of unpacking/settling after a move, and my little girl was playing in top of their entertainment system furniture piece, which has rather sharp edges.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that your daughter is going to be OK and that things weren't much worse


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry to here that about your daughter manofthem. Glad she is okay though. 


On a side note I had more issues today besides the wcg outage. Seems wifey decided to have our cable upgraded to some weird freaky promotional package. Needless to sat such package also included a new modem. Why, I have no clue as I liked the modem I had and it worked perfectly fine. Well somewhere during the installation he unhooked my router and also unhooked my network switch with my crunchers are on. No internet for the crunchers. I just got home to a shut down router and and disconnected switch. So I got them back online and now all the rigs have to upload a full days work. I wish wifey would tell me these things. She said the internet will be faster now. it was fine before.


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sorry to here that about your daughter manofthem. Glad she is okay though.
> 
> 
> On a side note I had more issues today besides the wcg outage. Seems wifey decided to have our cable upgraded to some weird freaky promotional package. Needless to sat such package also included a new modem. Why, I have no clue as I liked the modem I had and it worked perfectly fine. Well somewhere during the installation he unhooked my router and also unhooked my network switch with my crunchers are on. No internet for the crunchers. I just got home to a shut down router and and disconnected switch. So I got them back online and now all the rigs have to upload a full days work. I wish wifey would tell me these things. She said the internet will be faster now. it was fine before.



Since both happened today so you only lost 3-4 hrs of upload/download time.... bright side


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like to upload all of my WU's for both rigs is going to take a long
I never came close to running out of WU's though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2013)

Not much time on my hands lately but little by little I'm tackling the problem with my FX rig.  Think it's finally stable now.  If so, so I can finally get my i7-950 going with a fresh install of windows.  Ugggggh.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> Since both happened today so you only lost 3-4 hrs of upload/download time.... bright side



Oh I forgot to mention they came at 9am this morning LOL


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well I figure I'll share with the group:
> 
> Earlier today I received a call from my wife ( Norton), and she said she was taking our daughter to the hospital.  They had been at my in-law's, who are in the process of unpacking/settling after a move, and my little girl was playing in top of their entertainment system furniture piece, which has rather sharp edges.
> 
> ...



Glad she is fine bro!!! But hell, little kids are tougher than one would think!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2013)

It seems I finally got everything back up to snuff.  I had to leave earlier so I left everything uploading, a whole lot of WUs, which took ...


Spoiler: FOREVER












I had also updated to 13.2b3 drivers right before leaving, and it seems to be running fine thus far 

I'll check it before going to bed, and I really hope I don't find some crash or weird issue in the morning.  Let's hope


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 30, 2013)

The ref. 7970 I purchased on Anandtech should be shipping tomorrow, as the seller said retail box was apparently too large to fit in a standard USPS box. Contacted another seller with a reference Sapphire 7970 but it sold yesterday, so I said F it and just bought a Gigabyte Windforce 7950 off Newegg as the prices on used ones weren't that amazing and this one has an awesome cooler, making it suitable for possible crossfire later on (when GPU WUs may disappear) with my XFX 7950 that has Accelero treatment.

I'm excited to get them in a few days. I really hope the WUs stay around considering the investment I just made, but if that goes bust, I can at least have a kick ass home computer and a kick ass work computer for a while, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn, that's amazing! 
My HD7850 shipped today, and if my HPs sell tomorrow (about damn time, I sure hope they do!) I might have to pick up a second card....we'll see 

I'd imagine you'll be at ~300k PPD with all of this?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, that's amazing!
> My HD7850 shipped today, and if my HPs sell tomorrow (about damn time, I sure hope they do!) I might have to pick up a second card....we'll see
> 
> I'd imagine you'll be at ~300k PPD with all of this?



I aspire to be around that number. Each 79x0 will have its own 3770K or 2600K which it can of course fall back on in case of a GPU WU outage. Sounds like I'll be down ~15K generally, but up ~200K on HCC1 WUs.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> The ref. 7970 I purchased on Anandtech should be shipping tomorrow, as the seller said retail box was apparently too large to fit in a standard USPS box. Contacted another seller with a reference Sapphire 7970 but it sold yesterday, so I said F it and just bought a Gigabyte Windforce 7950 off Newegg as the prices on used ones weren't that amazing and this one has an awesome cooler, making it suitable for possible crossfire later on (when GPU WUs may disappear) with my XFX 7950 that has Accelero treatment.
> 
> I'm excited to get them in a few days. I really hope the WUs stay around considering the investment I just made, but if that goes bust, I can at least have a kick ass home computer and a kick ass work computer for a while, right?



Holy poop, you've got a fleet of 79x0s inbound!   Way to go!  Looks like I'll be retiring the Ice Pie sooner than I thought


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, I want my pie back close to like what I had before the GPU WUs came out. I miss my lime/blueberry pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I aspire to be around that number. Each 79x0 will have its own 3770K or 2600K which it can of course fall back on in case of a GPU WU outage. Sounds like I'll be down ~15K generally, but up ~200K on HCC1 WUs.



Well, that's pretty awesome that you'll be able to dedicate a (presumably OCed) SB or IVB i7 to each! 
Given the relatively low performance/thread of the E5420s, I'm contemplating putting the HD7950 in the 2700k and then the GTX470s on the Xeon....but that would take a while (messing w/ drivers, mostly) so perhaps not.

Tripling your PPD with such ease is really sweet


----------



## NHKS (Jan 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well I figure I'll share with the group:
> 
> Earlier today I received a call from my wife ( Norton), and she said she was taking our daughter to the hospital.  They had been at my in-law's, who are in the process of unpacking/settling after a move, and my little girl was playing in top of their entertainment system furniture piece, which has rather sharp edges.
> 
> ...




Glad she is OK, man.. 

but yes, children are generally curious/adventurous and I am always apprehensive when they try to climb furniture and stuff.. got to keep an precautionary eye on them sometimes.. or best keep them at floor level.. 
also, good to know that she has been tough.. can't bear to see/read about children in pain.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am doing a large re-organization with several of my systems down, so my numbers will be dropping down a bunch for a week or so.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> I am doing a large re-organization with several of my systems down, so my numbers will be dropping down a bunch for a week or so.



Well, I hope that the reorganization is quick and that you come back better than ever


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a question.  With my new Z77 EVGA mobo, it has 5 pci e slots and I am wondering if i could run either 
a) 2 x 7870s and 1 or 2 7750/70 for crunching, 
or 
b) 1 7870 and 3 7750/70s 

WITH my Corsair HX1000?  

I def want moar WCG GPU power, but am unsure of the most efficient way to do it while keeping my rig as a gaming rig.


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I have a question.  With my new Z77 EVGA mobo, it has 5 pci e slots and I am wondering if i could run either
> a) 2 x 7870s and 1 or 2 7750/70 for crunching,
> or
> b) 1 7870 and 3 7750/70s
> ...



2x7870's should get you between 130-160K ppd depending on how hard you push the cards and as a gaming setup they should beat a 7970 by a noticeable margin with the exception of super sized resolutions or games that don't support crossfire well.

3x7770's will do over 100k ppd- gaming? 1GB ram and 128 bit memory bus will limit your performance


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> 3x7770's will do over 100k ppd- gaming? 1GB ram and 128 bit memory bus will limit your performance



the 7770's would be only used for crunching, I would still rock the 7870 i already have for gaming.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> the 7770's would be only used for crunching, I would still rock the 7870 i already have for gaming.



I'd say shy away from the HD7770s.  The expansion options in the future will be poor (as you will have then dedicated 6 expansions slots to the GPUs) and three HD7770s are (at least in my configuration) only doing a little bit better (~15%) than a HD7950 (for about ~25% more in upfront cost).  Maybe if you were only running two on an i7 then they'd do better, but I don't really have that luxury


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 31, 2013)

another 7870 it is then.  Still saving up coin for the 3570K, the PSU and SSD are being bought in Feb/Mar.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 31, 2013)

I personally wouldn't bother with multiple 7770s as two of them equal a single 7870. Get another 7870 so you aren't stuck with a bunch of little useless cards if GPU WUs go away. Plus, not having 4 cards in your rig would allow them to breathe.

To me, 7770s only seem useful as incremental upgrades if you only have small amounts of cash to spend once in a while. I bought a 7970 and 7950 2 days ago (waiting for them) and both those cards would probably be like having 6 7770s.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone tried Win8 with Cat. 13.2b3 drivers and multiple GPU WUs yet? My Win8 install failed to boot after uninstalling the Cat. 12.11b11 drivers a few weeks ago, which made it BSOD twice, auto repair itself and casually destroyed the Win7 install on my SSD in the process which made me too mad to fix Win8. Might try this weekend but just wanted to know if anyone else tried.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Anyone tried Win8 with Cat. 13.2b3 drivers and multiple GPU WUs yet? My Win8 install failed to boot after uninstalling the Cat. 12.11b11 drivers a few weeks ago, which made it BSOD twice, auto repair itself and casually destroyed the Win7 install on my SSD in the process which made me too mad to fix Win8. Might try this weekend but just wanted to know if anyone else tried.



I'll give it a try tonight on Win 8 w/ 13.2b3, but I'm not expecting too much .  I could boot fine with the 12.11bs but I no multi wus.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 1, 2013)

Nope haven't messed with Win8 (yet).
My numbers will be down today as when I got up this afternoon (worked until 11pm last night and then stayed up until 3am), BOINC on my main rig was shutdown. Not sure what happened. I was downloading Crysis 3 Beta when I went to bed and BOINC was still crunching. When I looked this morning, Origin was showing the install was complete but I noticed my temps were way low. This is the second time this has happened (first time really sucked because I was in Mexico).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'll give it a try tonight on Win 8 w/ 13.2b3, but I'm not expecting too much .  I could boot fine with the 12.11bs but I no multi wus.



Looking forward to seeing your results. Don't want to spend all the time reinstalling Win8 if I can't do multiple WUs on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2013)

According to USPS, my HD7850 should be here tomorrow 
I'm also setting up two of the HPs on BOINC again--the deal fell through.  Apparently the buyer "didn't want to deal with...so much drama" after I told him that I guessed that I would be able to miss part of class, but I wasn't happy about it (apparently coming in the specified time window was too much trouble, so he tried to show up an hour and a half late).


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your results. Don't want to spend all the time reinstalling Win8 if I can't do multiple WUs on it.



This might be good news....

***I'm using the newly released 13.2b4 driver, not b3






It's just starting now but it hasn't crashed ..... yet!

I have it running 4 WUs but I'll be trying 10 next....

This could be good news 


Update #1:  Running 10 WUs per card





Seems to be working alright 

I'll be monitoring it for a little while, making sure it's gravy, and I'll be reporting back 


Update #2: 1.5 hrs in and still going strong 





I'll be checking it later on right before bed, maybe in the night, and tomorrow morning.  I'll be posting back the results; I'm REALLY hoping that it keep going strong!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> This might be good news....
> 
> ***I'm using the newly released 13.2b4 driver, not b3
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130131/wcg1.png
> ...



Awesome, keep us updated. Just upgraded to 13.2b4 myself on my Win7 install to try out this weekend.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nope haven't messed with Win8 (yet).
> My numbers will be down today as when I got up this afternoon (worked until 11pm last night and then stayed up until 3am), *BOINC on my main rig was shutdown*. Not sure what happened. I was downloading Crysis 3 Beta when I went to bed and BOINC was still crunching. When I looked this morning, Origin was showing the install was complete but I noticed my temps were way low. This is the second time this has happened (first time really sucked because I was in Mexico).



I tried that a couple of times too and yes it sucks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2013)

Check it out folks.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179627


----------



## okidna (Feb 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> This might be good news....
> 
> ***I'm using the newly released 13.2b4 driver, not b3
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130131/wcg1.png
> ...



Lovely sight! 

And that's a damn sweet GPU temps you got there Matt


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2013)

okidna said:


> Lovely sight!
> 
> And that's a damn sweet GPU temps you got there Matt



Grazie, 99% of the time they are under 40*C: full water ftw!  I need to update MSI AB, as it should be showing both cards/temps.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 1, 2013)

Alright, I guess that's convincing enough to try out Win8 again. Too bad I just got settled in with Win7 again lol.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Alright, I guess that's convincing enough to try out Win8 again. Too bad I just got settled in with Win7 again lol.



Well, it's been running nicely for the past almost 3 hours.  I'm going to check on it in the morning and post back.  

If it lasts through the night til morning, I'll consider it solid enough.  I'll jump back on my Win 7 and finish all the downloaded work, then jump back on 8 and stick with it 

And I really am hoping this is going to stay strong and work.  I hate having to come back to Win 8 so do a few things and in the mean time work off Win 7 off an old slow hdd, where everything takes forever. 

I hope you can get back to 8 too and enjoy it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2013)

I ran windows 8 for a while on a crunched with absolutely ZERO issues.  But it was a RC copy.  Going back to Windows 7 soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> This might be good news....
> 
> ***I'm using the newly released 13.2b4 driver, not b3
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130131/wcg1.png
> ...



Same thing here! I was getting BSOD with most of the 12 series drivers and 13.1 but with the newest beta's and ULPS disabled, I have not had a BSOD yet!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2013)

Crunching all night on Win 8 w/ 13.2b4 driver, 10 WUs/card (stock clocks, haven't tried OCing yet), and no driver crashes or computation errors.  I glanced back through the EV and didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.  So I'll be going back to finish the work on Win 7, and then I'll be moving back over to Win 8 permanently  

It spells good news for those of us who wanted to run multi WUs on Win 8 before but couldn't get past the crashes.  



brandonwh64 said:


> Same thing here! I was getting BSOD with most of the 12 series drivers and 13.1 but with the newest beta's and ULPS disabled, I have not had a BSOD yet!



Glad to see you are also having good results, very awesome!  I hope nothing changes!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nope haven't messed with Win8 (yet).
> My numbers will be down today as when I got up this afternoon (worked until 11pm last night and then stayed up until 3am), BOINC on my main rig was shutdown.



That maybe but in the past week you had the most productive rig of all http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/10/0/0 # uno HammerON. Now you just need to steal my pie to complete that feat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Glad to see you are also having good results, very awesome!  I hope nothing changes!



I will pretty much stay on these drivers until I am proven there is a better one in the future cause I get VERY good frames on ARMA II as well and we all know that the game is a crappy coded engine.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> That maybe but in the past week you had the most productive rig of all http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/10/0/0 # uno HammerON. Now you just need to steal my pie to complete that feat.



I've suddenly found my main cruncher in the list at number 65.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 1, 2013)

My 7950 got flagged with like 50+ computation errors (all with 1 second runtime, freak driver bug?) yesterday when I was at work (using 13.2b3 drivers/Win7), so I backed down to 8 WUs and 1 thread each. GPU usage is still 98% so I'll see what my WU times are like and if it is better that way or not (probably not since everyone here is doing 10 lol)

EDIT: New Gigabyte 7950 Windforce ETA Monday, used MSI 7970 reference ETA Wednesday.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2013)

Daimus said:


> I've suddenly found my main cruncher in the list at number 65.
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i516/1302/ff/419054993ff9.jpg



Not bad at and that is why your are getting TPU pie on a regular basis


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My 7950 got flagged with like 50+ computation errors (all with 1 second runtime, freak driver bug?) yesterday when I was at work (using 13.2b3 drivers/Win7), so I backed down to 8 WUs and 1 thread each. GPU usage is still 98% so I'll see what my WU times are like and if it is better that way or not (probably not since everyone here is doing 10 lol)
> 
> EDIT: New Gigabyte 7950 Windforce ETA Monday, used MSI 7970 reference ETA Wednesday.



I would support your driver bug theory.  If you download BOINC Stats and go here http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&viewCat=3 to study the error numbers that BOINC Stat gives you (BOINC Manager gives you no error numbers) you might know more. And yes 7950 can do 10.

7950+7970 = >200k PPD


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My 7950 got flagged with like 50+ computation errors (all with 1 second runtime, freak driver bug?) yesterday when I was at work (using 13.2b3 drivers/Win7), so I backed down to 8 WUs and 1 thread each. GPU usage is still 98% so I'll see what my WU times are like and if it is better that way or not (probably not since everyone here is doing 10 lol)
> 
> EDIT: New Gigabyte 7950 Windforce ETA Monday, used MSI 7970 reference ETA Wednesday.





mstenholm said:


> I would support your driver bug theory.  If you download BOINC Stats and go here http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&viewCat=3 to study the error numbers that BOINC Stat gives you (BOINC Manager gives you no error numbers) you might know more. And yes 7950 can do 10.
> 
> 7950+7970 = >200k PPD



This may be a WCG bug with the WU's- I have seen a computation error pop up more often recently on all 3 of my GPU's (6870, 7870, and the 7770) and I'm using the 12.6 drivers on 3 different OS's (Vista, Win7 HPx64, and Win7 Prox64). I backed down one 7870 rig and it didn't change the occurrence of the error.

Will need to keep a closer watch on this- Thx!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

I got the HD7850 today.  I've moved the HD7930 to the Xeon and the HD7950 to the i7 (although it's only doing 8 WUs ATM).  I'll be setting up the 7850 in the i3 tonight.  I also sold the AMD X2 255 today, so I'm looking at buying an AMD FX8.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I got the HD7850 today.  I've moved the HD7930 to the Xeon and the HD7950 to the i7 (although it's only doing 8 WUs ATM).  I'll be setting up the 7850 in the i3 tonight.  I also sold the AMD X2 255 today, so I'm looking at buying an AMD FX8.



Why an FX-8xxx? I don't mean to be negative about AMD, but I think my 8150 only got around 5000 PPD or something which gets whipped by an SB/IB i7 and with much lower power consumption.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Why an FX-8xxx? I don't mean to be negative about AMD, but I think my 8150 only got around 5000 PPD or something which gets whipped by an SB/IB i7 and with much lower power consumption.



I can get everything I need for a 4GHz+ FX8 (CPU and motherboard) for just under $250.  I'm not sure how I could do that w/ an i7.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 2, 2013)

Fair enough. Too bad the deal didn't go through on the HPs or you probably could have been in i7 territory.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Fair enough. Too bad the deal didn't go through on the HPs or you probably could have been in i7 territory.



Well, I'm cautiously optimistic that I can sell one or two of them tomorrow, so I then might be able to get a SB i7 setup


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 2, 2013)

*Question?*

I can't quite remember,  but how do I set wcg to download more jobs (threads in queue)? so that my comp can still do work in case my internet goes down. I know it's under Advanced > Preferences > but then what? 

Thanks-


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> I can't quite remember,  but how do I set wcg to download more jobs (threads in queue)? so that my comp can still do work in case my internet goes down.
> 
> Thanks-



Computing Preferences> Network Usage> Increase size of the work buffer (right hand side)

Here...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

Everything is now up and running.  The HD7850 is in the i3 running 5 WUs, the HD7930 is in the Xeon DP, and the HD7950 is in the i7-860.  Hopefully I'll see about 60k PPD more


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Everything is now up and running.  The HD7850 is in the i3 running 5 WUs, the HD7930 is in the Xeon DP, and the HD7950 is in the i7-860.  Hopefully I'll see about 60k PPD more



Yeah like you need more pts  

Good work buddy, glad to see your fleet growing, reorganizing, and prospering!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Yeah like you need more pts
> 
> Good work buddy, glad to see your fleet growing, reorganizing, and prospering!



Whether I need it or not, it's a pleasure to provide it  

Thanks!  I hope to see some expansion from you too


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Computing Preferences> Network Usage> Increase size of the work buffer (right hand side)
> 
> Here...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130201/Buffer.jpg




Thanks Norton


----------



## HammerON (Feb 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Whether I need it or not, it's a pleasure to provide it
> 
> Thanks!  I hope to see some expansion from you too



Looks like you may be taking the numbr two spot


----------



## okidna (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn, narrowly missed today's top 20 :






Crunch harder!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Computing Preferences> Network Usage> Increase size of the work buffer (right hand side)
> 
> Here...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130201/Buffer.jpg



In fact the minimum buffer is the important one according to SekeRob. I have set all mine to identical values.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well hopefully my numbers will be starting to come back up within this coming up week. I should have an Ivy Bridge system with my 7870, a Vishera FX-6300, and a little Phenom II 555 unlocked going full bore by the end of next week.


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Well hopefully my numbers will be starting to come back up within this coming up week. I should have an Ivy Bridge system with my 7870, a Vishera FX-6300, and a little Phenom II 555 unlocked going full bore by the end of next week.



Woot!!!  

I should have the 980X back and running in my fleet next week.... at a minimum


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2013)

I started my 6950's this morning but snow started making the power trip so I turned them off


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like I should be buying my new gpu's and the fx cpu for my new main rig this week. I will step the memory up from 8gb to either 16 or 32 gb in the process. I have just about everything else for the build except those few things and one major piece of the puzzle that hasn't been released yet. Rig is running now with a 1055t and a 7850 but I want moar powah.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 4, 2013)

Just got from a friend 2x 2gb Samsung PC10600 DDR3. I think I'll be looking for a small 1155 board + celeron G540/550. or something I can get for less than 100$, to make a small computer xD


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, got my ole 7870 back up and crunching about 20 minutes ago. Also have a i7 3770K crunching now as well. Will have the Vishera 6300 running tomorrow.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Well, got my ole 7870 back up and crunching about 20 minutes ago. Also have a i7 3770K crunching now as well. Will have the Vishera 6300 running tomorrow.



That sounds great, good work


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Well, got my ole 7870 back up and crunching about 20 minutes ago. Also have a i7 3770K crunching now as well. Will have the Vishera 6300 running tomorrow.



Awesome!  


I sold two more HPs yesterday (actually for a good bit more than was originally planned) so an IVB i7 w/ perhaps a GPU looks to be in my future


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gigabyte 7950 Windforce arrived today, so I threw that in my 2600K rig and am installing drivers now. For some reason, that rig has been freezing randomly for the last few months after I moved it up to work, even with different RAM and HDD, and lowering the OC to 4GHz didn't help. I'll have to keep an eye on it and see what it does with a real video card installed now.

Also, my mATX 3770K rig went down due to an apparently loose SATA cable (thought the 80GB drive crapped out, but it is up and SMART is clean). That rig will get the 7970 when it arrives on Wednesday.

EDIT: I got a GHz edition 7950 when it was advertised as 900MHz. :O


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a very sizable boost that you have coming!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd love to see it go into action right now, but I took the app_config from my desktop and the scheduler won't give me any ATI tasks.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'd love to see it go into action right now, but I took the app_config from my desktop and the scheduler won't give me any ATI tasks.



I've found that BOINC has to get as many CPU tasks as it wants, and then it will generally start getting ATI WUs.  At least that's what happened when I put the HD7930 in the Xeon setup.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2013)

FYI on the HCC wu's.... If you want all GPU work then change the CPU setting from Yes to No in the WCG profile for the rig.



Spoiler:  This setting:












Saw this tip on a post by Old Chap @XS (don't remember where)


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

Clever 

I like to allow CPU work to run just in case there are issues w/ BOINC


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Gigabyte 7950 is pumping out WUs now. I almost want to swap my XFX 7950 for this one because this card has a 1GHz BIOS and the VDDC under full load is like 1.22v, so I could probably completely avoid Afterburner and just use AMD Overdrive. Temperature is 52c at 35% fan speed. Tell you what, I wish I had bought this over the XFX because this card was cheaper (now) and I didn't have to buy an $80 cooler just to make it run properly.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Clever
> 
> I like to allow CPU work to run just in case there are issues w/ BOINC



I did that until I found out that I was running 11 WUs, 10 GPU and one CPU 

It did NOT improve my output.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I did that until I found out that I was running 11 WUs, 10 GPU and one CPU
> 
> It did NOT improve my output.



Say I run 12 wu's on my 7970, and I have that 13th wu that is cpu only... If I turn off that 13th cpu only wu I will get higher output?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> Say I run 12 wu's on my 7970, and I have that 13th wu that is cpu only... If I turn off that 13th cpu only wu I will get higher output?



Yes, unless you have plenty of CPU power (one thread per GPU or something close to that). I only have a slow i7 920. The one extra thread would make 500 PPD but it steals from the more profitable GPU units. Don't ask me why it suddenly started doing that. I have for weeks received HCC1 units for CPU and they just stayed there until I deleted them but as soon as it saw a DSFL unit it began running it.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2013)

I need some advice on trying to get a cruncher stable.  I have an AMD rig as follows:

Phenom II x4 910e
MSI 770 chipset mobo
Sapphire Vapor-X 7770
MSI 7770
2 x 2GB Micron DDR3-1333

I can run the mobo just fine with vid card "A" and it runs fine with vid card "B" but if I put both in the mix it locks up in less than five minutes.  I haven't messed around with any AMD stuff (besides my home server, which was plug & go), so I'm not sure if I need to adjust some voltages or any other setting in the BIOS.

Any thoughts?  I'm lost ATM...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

What's the PSU?  And do you know that both PCIe slots are stable? (try using just one card in the second slot)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What's the PSU?  And do you know that both PCIe slots are stable? (try using just one card in the second slot)



Same here, what PSU is it running?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What's the PSU?  And do you know that both PCIe slots are stable? (try using just one card in the second slot)



It's using the BFG I got from you 

As far as knowing if both slots are stable, I'd have to try one of the cards in the bottom slot by itself.  I had the MSI in the top slot and it was fine, but I took the MSI card down to the bottom slot since it was smaller and needed the extra room to maneuver the PCIe cable.  I put the Sapphire 7770 in the top slot and tried to run them both, then saw lockups.  I took out the MSI card that I knew was working fine before to run just the Sapphire card (so I knew it was fine) and it was going strong all night long when I checked it this AM.  I can try putting one of them into the bottom slot tonight (maybe) and see if it changes.  Also, I'm using the 12.11 betas I'm using on all my other rigs ATM.

This is the board I got from the Mad Shot, if he wants to add anything...

EDIT: Here's the model of mobo:

http://us.msi.com/product/mb/770-G45.html

I've tried two different sets of ram, too: the Micron DDR3-1333 in it right now and a set of Corsair XMS-1600.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd test out just a single card in the bottom slot.  IIRC, that PSU is a ~600w model, even if it's not the fanciest one.  So I'd imagine it should work just fine with that setup.  What if you try another stress-test (Furmark, or a game supporting Crossfire)


----------



## t_ski (Feb 6, 2013)

Will give it a shot when I have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Will give it a shot when I have a chance.




And can we count on the tri-HD7970 rig for the duration of the competition?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 6, 2013)

Reference 7970 showed up today in like an 18in x 20in x 20in box. Doing 10 WUs at 925/1375 with 70c core/45c VRM temp at 35% fan speed. Waiting on sluggish MSI Afterburner to finish downloading DirectX so I can play with the clocks. 

I have to say Gigabyte 7950 Windforce is a hell of a card for $299. Has all 7 GPU phases with 3 "low RDS(on)" MOSFETs per phase, a 1000/1250 1.25v BIOS (was advertised as a 900MHz card) with 1200/1575 limits, and runs at a cool 53c @ 1150/1500 (might be able to do 1200). The only downsides I see are the high voltage (especially if the chip doesn't do 1200) and there is no MOSFET cooling (they run at 65c under full crunching load).


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2013)

I began crunching, not for wcg or tpu, with my 9800gt. I still have that thing sitting around. Think I should get it running? The fan is stuck at 100% so I don't think I will.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay folks, we are on the front page
We will most likely need to help new users set-up BOINC. So be prepared to help


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

james888 said:


> I began crunching, not for wcg or tpu, with my 9800gt. I still have that thing sitting around. Think I should get it running? The fan is stuck at 100% so I don't think I will.


Unfortunately, WCG doesn't support G92 cards.  You could set it up for FAH, however.


HammerON said:


> Okay folks, we are on the front page
> We will most likely need to help new users set-up BOINC. So be prepared to help



   

Awesome!  Thanks BTA! 

I'm setting up a few more rigs for the contest--a pair of E8400s, an E6400, and an X2 ~2.3GHz


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2013)

t_ski said:


> It's using the BFG I got from you
> 
> As far as knowing if both slots are stable, I'd have to try one of the cards in the bottom slot by itself.  I had the MSI in the top slot and it was fine, but I took the MSI card down to the bottom slot since it was smaller and needed the extra room to maneuver the PCIe cable.  I put the Sapphire 7770 in the top slot and tried to run them both, then saw lockups.  I took out the MSI card that I knew was working fine before to run just the Sapphire card (so I knew it was fine) and it was going strong all night long when I checked it this AM.  I can try putting one of them into the bottom slot tonight (maybe) and see if it changes.  Also, I'm using the 12.11 betas I'm using on all my other rigs ATM.
> 
> ...



Okay let me make sure I got this right. You installed the Msi card first. ran the rig all was good. Then moved the Msi card to the bottom pci e slot and installed the other card at the same time and started getting lock ups. Did you install the Sapphire card by itself at anytime prior to running both cards? If not that may be your problem. See you swapped out the main gpu and installed a second gpu at the same time. I think it is freaking out trying to install the sapphire card as primary and the msi card as slave at the same time. when ever I do a multi gpu rig I install the main card first and let the rig settle for a min. Then install the slave card.  Also does the rig see both cards and also does it lock only when running boinc? Is it stable in windows and other things? Are the cards crossfired? I don't think it's a hardware issue as I played with that board with 2 3650's just to make sure they crossfired and didn't have an issue but things can change. If for some reason it does turn out to be a board problem let me know and I will swap boards with you (I will send you my 870-g45). My 870 was running my Hd4870's in crossfire for awhile until I got my 7850. Now it is running the GTX 240 I got from you.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And can we count on the tri-HD7970 rig for the duration of the competition?



Maybe, but not yet.  Life is still keeping me busy and other things take priority 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay let me make sure I got this right. You installed the Msi card first.


yep


> ran the rig all was good.


yep


> Then moved the Msi card to the bottom pci e slot and installed the other card at the same time and started getting lock ups.


yep


> Did you install the Sapphire card by itself at anytime prior to running both cards?


nope


> If not that may be your problem. See you swapped out the main gpu and installed a second gpu at the same time. I think it is freaking out trying to install the sapphire card as primary and the msi card as slave at the same time. when ever I do a multi gpu rig I install the main card first and let the rig settle for a min. Then install the slave card.


will try that later when I get a chance to dink around with it


> Also does the rig see both cards


yep


> and also does it lock only when running boinc?


yep, but I've only used it to run BOINC 


> Is it stable in windows and other things?


IDK (see above)


> Are the cards crossfired?


nope


> I don't think it's a hardware issue as I played with that board with 2 3650's just to make sure they crossfired and didn't have an issue but things can change. If for some reason it does turn out to be a board problem let me know and I will swap boards with you (I will send you my 870-g45). My 870 was running my Hd4870's in crossfire for awhile until I got my 7850. Now it is running the GTX 240 I got from you.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2013)

I think if I understand correctly that you have the sapphire card in it now and it's running fine. If so I would just pop the msi card back in the lower slot and see how it does now since the Sapphire card is now installed fully.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What's the PSU?  And do you know that both PCIe slots are stable? (try using just one card in the second slot)



BTW, it's a 650W PSU. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think if I understand correctly that you have the sapphire card in it now and it's running fine. If so I would just pop the msi card back in the lower slot and see how it does now since the Sapphire card is now installed fully.



I suspended BOINC, shut the rig down, put the MSI card in the lower slot, booted it back up.  I verified both cards were in device manager, updated the Windows score (went from 3.9 to 5.9), rebooted, opened BOINC and let it run for a few minutes on the one card, then closed BOINC and edited the XML file to run on both cards.  It seem to run fine for a while and I left.  I came back a few hours later and it was locked again.  I shut it down, took the Sapphire card out of the top slot and left the MSI in the bottom slot.  I started it up and let it run.  I saw it blue screen a few times with a "reference by pointer" error.

EDIT: MSI card is this one:

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7770-PMD1GD5.html

Sapphire card is this one:

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GD...

MSI card has no crossfire connector on the board, but the Sapphire does.  Could that be something to this?

Also, now I am running the MSI card back in the top slot, and it seems to be stable.  I also swapped around the PCIe cable and am using the one that was on the Sapphire card right now.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Yes, unless you have plenty of CPU power (one thread per GPU or something close to that). I only have a slow i7 920. The one extra thread would make 500 PPD but it steals from the more profitable GPU units. Don't ask me why it suddenly started doing that. I have for weeks received HCC1 units for CPU and they just stayed there until I deleted them but as soon as it saw a DSFL unit it began running it.



Dropping that cpu wu while having 16 gpu wu's dropped me 15k it seems. Either that or 13.2 beta3 drivers are not as good as 12.11 for crunching. I guess my 2500k@4.4ghz has enough cpu power... so I added another 4 gpu wu's to see if that makes up for the 15k lost.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

My ppd is going to be down for a few days thanks to the Blizzard about to hit the Northeast 

It looks like I won't be able to get to two of my remote rigs, which are about 30 miles away, until the storm passes and the roads are clear. I should be able to get out there on Sunday and get them reported in 

Hopefully the storm isn't as bad as is predicted.....


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Dropping that cpu wu while having 16 gpu wu's dropped me 15k it seems. Either that or 13.2 beta3 drivers are not as good as 12.11 for crunching. I guess my 2500k@4.4ghz has enough cpu power... so I added another 4 gpu wu's to see if that makes up for the 15k lost.



Well there is no general formula for optimal output but I doubt that running 20 GPU units on 4 cores is optimal. Keep us posted and keep an eye on errors.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> My ppd is going to be down for a few days thanks to the Blizzard about to hit the Northeast
> 
> It looks like I won't be able to get to two of my remote rigs, which are about 30 miles away, until the storm passes and the roads are clear. I should be able to get out there on Sunday and get them reported in
> 
> Hopefully the storm isn't as bad as is predicted.....


Sorry to hear about that Norton--I hope it isn't too bad 



mstenholm said:


> Well there is no general formula for optimal output but I doubt that running 20 GPU units on 4 cores is optimal. Keep us posted and keep an eye on errors.



I'd certainly say that's true.  I found that running 10 WUs on an i3 was already too much---even on a real quad, I wouldn't want to do more than ten or maybe twelve.


I set up two C2D E8400s last night to help us along during the challenge.  I'm really glad I picked up the 16 port switch a few weeks ago


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to put my Studio 14 lappy in the mix and see how that does- it has an i3 and a  decent dedicated Radeon gpu so maybe I can get 5k or more ppd out of it


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm going to put my Studio 14 lappy in the mix and see how that does- it has an i3 and a  decent dedicated Radeon gpu so maybe I can get 5k or more ppd out of it



Mobility Radeon 540v is pretty much a Radeon 4350, so it's probably a no-go.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I set up two C2D E8400s last night to help us along during the challenge.  I'm really glad I picked up the 16 port switch a few weeks ago


We need pics of your dorm room with all these rigs scattered about now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2013)

You know, I am just speechless.  This team/community just never stops to surprise me.

I needed a wireless adapter. Norton said he'll send me one. I'm expecting a used one he no longer had use for.  Well he sent me a new one straight from Newegg.

BUT... That's not only it. He sent me some USB docket thing(is that what it's called?) and a FREAKING 7770!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I honestly don't even know if to thank him, that's just not enough.  I cancelled my plans for tonight to have time to install it, install windows and get this PC back online!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know, I am just speechless.  This team/community just never stops to surprise me.
> 
> I needed a wireless adapter. Norton said he'll send me one. I'm expecting a used one he no longer had use for.  Well he sent me a new one straight from Newegg.
> 
> ...



HELL YEA!!! norton is the MAN!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know, I am just speechless.  This team/community just never stops to surprise me.
> 
> I needed a wireless adapter. Norton said he'll send me one. I'm expecting a used one he no longer had use for.  Well he sent me a new one straight from Newegg.
> 
> ...



These are some of the reasons why I love this community  Everyone here is so generous and loves helping out! I think it might be USB dongle...


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know, I am just speechless.  This team/community just never stops to surprise me.
> 
> I needed a wireless adapter. Norton said he'll send me one. I'm expecting a used one he no longer had use for.  Well he sent me a new one straight from Newegg.
> 
> ...



Best team. 

Lots of generosity flowing around this forum and community.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We need pics of your dorm room with all these rigs scattered about now.


I intend to get a picture of everying tonight--hopefully spark some new interest in the WCG Farm thread.  Currently at 13 systems and counting 


Norton said:


> I'm going to put my Studio 14 lappy in the mix and see how that does- it has an i3 and a  decent dedicated Radeon gpu so maybe I can get 5k or more ppd out of it


That should do probably 1.5-1.8k from the CPU--not sure about the GPU 


Chicken Patty said:


> You know, I am just speechless.  This team/community just never stops to surprise me.
> 
> I needed a wireless adapter. Norton said he'll send me one. I'm expecting a used one he no longer had use for.  Well he sent me a new one straight from Newegg.
> 
> ...



Wow--that's incredible!  Norton is amazing, and a perfect example of why I love TPU's WCG team so much!  Enjoy that new card--I'm sure it will serve you well!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm going to put my Studio 14 lappy in the mix and see how that does- it has an i3 and a  decent dedicated Radeon gpu so maybe I can get 5k or more ppd out of it



I was planning to add my ASUS n56 with an i5 and dedicated nvidia gpu, but sadly I had to send it back to ASUS the day after I got it back from RMA =(


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

Pay it Forward it works and don't ever forget that. I've received a lot from this Team and the best thing you can do is give something back when you can. 

We all work together 


P.S> I think CP was referring to the "docking" cradle that came free with the USB adapter


----------



## okidna (Feb 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know, I am just speechless.  This team/community just never stops to surprise me.
> 
> I needed a wireless adapter. Norton said he'll send me one. I'm expecting a used one he no longer had use for.  Well he sent me a new one straight from Newegg.
> 
> ...



More and more reasons why I love our community.
Thanks to Norton and congrats to CP!

Oh, and I blame Norton for his persistent "promotion" D) about Xigmatek DK Nighthawk. 
I'm tempted, I bought one, and WOW! This cooler performs better than CM HYPER 212 EVO (dual fan). 
Slim design, sturdy mounting mechanism, cool looking, and great performance. Amazing.

Btw, managed to find sweet spot for my setup, 5 GPU WUs running simultaneously hehehe :


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Pay it Forward it works and don't ever forget that. I've received a lot from this Team and the best thing you can do is give something back when you can.
> 
> We all work together
> 
> ...



ahh docking cradle makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

okidna said:


> More and more reasons why I love our community.
> Thanks to Norton and congrats to CP!
> 
> Oh, and I blame Norton for his persistent "promotion" D) about Xigmatek DK Nighthawk.
> ...



Why do you think I run 3 of them  

Love that cooler and it looks awesome!!! 

EDIT- unfortunately there's no gpu loving for the Studio 14  I'll run through the work I have already downloaded on it and put back in the For Sale closet


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everyone. Miss you all very much.

Got some bad news and some good news. Bad news is I got laid off from my job just after Christmas. Good news, I got a new job Salary + Commission starting February 25th, and a way better job than I had. And guess what? It's in I.T. Sales!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everyone. Miss you all very much.
> 
> Got some bad news and some good news. Bad news is I got laid off from my job just after Christmas. Good news, I got a new job Salary + Commission starting February 25th, and a way better job than I had. And guess what? It's in I.T. Sales!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/Capture582.jpg



Good to hear from you and glad a better job came in for you!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Norton, and even though I'm not crunching (yet) I'll try to be around a little more now. The last job was so low paying that I had to do so much overtime to make ends meet.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everyone. Miss you all very much.
> 
> Got some bad news and some good news. Bad news is I got laid off from my job just after Christmas. Good news, I got a new job Salary + Commission starting February 25th, and a way better job than I had. And guess what? It's in I.T. Sales!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/Capture582.jpg


Great news CA. And we have missed seeing you around. I could always find a post everyday where you made me laugh. Glad to have you back buddy.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 8, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everyone. Miss you all very much.
> 
> Got some bad news and some good news. Bad news is I got laid off from my job just after Christmas. Good news, I got a new job Salary + Commission starting February 25th, and a way better job than I had. And guess what? It's in I.T. Sales!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/Capture582.jpg


Congrats on your new job!


Congrats


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Also, now I am running the MSI card back in the top slot, and it seems to be stable.  I also swapped around the PCIe cable and am using the one that was on the Sapphire card right now.



Still running stable.  Now I want to try the Sapphire in the bottom slot.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Well there is no general formula for optimal output but I doubt that running 20 GPU units on 4 cores is optimal. Keep us posted and keep an eye on errors.



I don't know if it is but I will certainly find out.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2013)

To help fight the good fight my SB-E with three HD7770's is now doing three WU per card.

This is the best team ever.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> To help fight the good fight my SB-E with three HD7770's is now doing three WU per card.
> 
> This is the best team ever.



Woot!  Thanks for kicking it up a bit!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> To help fight the good fight my SB-E with three HD7770's is now doing three WU per card.
> 
> This is the best team ever.



Much appreciated! 

I'm getting the SB-E, X79 board, and HD7770s from my parents tomorrow, so I should be able to get them crunching ASAP 

Just to check, the CPU has a stock cooler, right?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Much appreciated!
> 
> I'm getting the SB-E, X79 board, and HD7770s from my parents tomorrow, so I should be able to get them crunching ASAP
> 
> Just to check, the CPU has a stock cooler, right?



SB-E chips don't come with coolers.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> SB-E chips don't come with coolers.



Ahh.  I see.  Well, I'll get it sorted out.  I'll pull the Xigmatek Gaia from the i7-860, put the HD7950 back into the i3-2100, and run the HD7770s and HD7850 in the SB-E setup.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm going out tonight so wish me luck everone.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> I'm going out tonight so wish me luck everone.



Good luck Mike, and make a ton!!! I am assuming your doing some playing?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck Mike and make me some too.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> I'm going out tonight so wish me luck everone.



Luck with?  But anyways, I wish you well


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

I believe he is going to a casino


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Luck with?  But anyways, I wish you well



Blackjack is my game and I win.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

We got a taste of Canada yesterday- 2+ feet of snow everywhere here and the roads in CT are closed until further notice. You know it's a big storm when the plows get stuck 

Will be spending most of the day today digging out the house and the cars. Hopefully the streets get plowed out in our area so I can make it out later today or early tomorrow and get some cleanup done at work 

Hope everyone in the path of the storm make out OK...

EDIT: Looks like power is out where off-site rig #3 is running  
It's only doing about 3,500 ppd but I won't be able to get it going for at least 2-3 days...


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 9, 2013)

@Norton-  What a mess we have out here today.  At least I didn't lose power this time, so far.  The worst part about this is we're supposed to get torrential rain on Monday, don't pile the snow to close to your house if you can help it.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> @Norton-  What a mess we have out here today.  At least I didn't lose power this time, so far.  The worst part about this is we're supposed to get torrential rain on Monday, don't pile the snow to close to your house if you can help it.



Yes it is good that we didn't lose power this time... savor the small victories eh? 

I don't really have a flooding issue here so no worries on that. However, my back is dreading the 2-3 days of shoveling between home and work 

How much did you end up with up there?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm just going to leave this here


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> We got a taste of Canada yesterday- 2+ feet of snow everywhere here and the roads in CT are closed until further notice. You know it's a big storm when the plows get stuck
> 
> Will be spending most of the day today digging out the house and the cars. Hopefully the streets get plowed out in our area so I can make it out later today or early tomorrow and get some cleanup done at work
> 
> ...



WOOOW they close the roads? We still had to go to school here in Canada -_- they cancelled the buses though, but we still had to make it to school... Apparently the buses are more important than the students, wouldn't want to hurt the precious buses.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> We got a taste of Canada yesterday- 2+ feet of snow everywhere here and the roads in CT are closed until further notice. You know it's a big storm when the plows get stuck
> 
> Will be spending most of the day today digging out the house and the cars. Hopefully the streets get plowed out in our area so I can make it out later today or early tomorrow and get some cleanup done at work
> 
> ...



That's a good amount of snow, enough to immobilize a city that isn't used to it or prepared. But for us, this is what it takes to immobilize us: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...&stormfile=london_on_walloped_by_snow__061210

I'm sure I've shown you the videos I took of that day. We received about 42 inches and in some areas even more.

Don't strain your back shoveling Bill 

P.S.: I'm back to crunching now but only on off peak hours when London hydro charges the least for power which means overnights and on weekends. With my new job once my commissions and spiffs kick in (probably this time next year) I'll be able to go back to 100%.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That's a good amount of snow, enough to immobilize a city that isn't used to it or prepared. But for us, this is what it takes to immobilize us: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...&stormfile=london_on_walloped_by_snow__061210
> 
> I'm sure I've shown you the videos I took of that day.
> 
> ...



We can take a little bit when we get half a season in one day then it's a problem.

As far as my back goes..... too late and I'm only about 1/2 done with shoveling  Going to be a long week I think 

Good to see you crunching again!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

The i7-3930k is now running with both of the HD7770s from Mike.  For some reason, it refuses to POST when my HD7850 is installed


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Yes it is good that we didn't lose power this time... savor the small victories eh?
> 
> I don't really have a flooding issue here so no worries on that. However, my back is dreading the 2-3 days of shoveling between home and work
> 
> How much did you end up with up there?



It's around 30 inches, 40 in the snow drifts.  Got my bobcat stuck, almost to much snow.  Might have to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> The i7-3930k is now running with both of the HD7770s from Mike.  For some reason, it refuses to POST when my HD7850 is installed



Not a good sign. do you have another rig to test the 7850?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Not a good sign. do you have another rig to test the 7850?



About six 
It was running just fine in the i3 today, so IDK what happened.  I'm gonna try it out in my AMD X2 or maybe the i3 later.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 9, 2013)

Cool, at least you know it's not the card itself.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Cool, at least you know it's not the card itself.



Ehh, I haven't tried it out since it was behaving oddly, so I actually know nothing.  I will try it out later


----------



## t_ski (Feb 9, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> To help fight the good fight my SB-E with three HD7770's is now doing three WU per card.
> 
> This is the best team ever.



You could go eight per card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Pay it Forward it works and don't ever forget that. I've received a lot from this Team and the best thing you can do is give something back when you can.
> 
> We all work together
> 
> ...


Finally got the i7-950 back up and crunching on all cores, just waiting to receive some GPU WU's, none yet.   But the 7770 is installed in there and ready to crunch!!! 

Thanks again bro!  



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi everyone. Miss you all very much.
> 
> Got some bad news and some good news. Bad news is I got laid off from my job just after Christmas. Good news, I got a new job Salary + Commission starting February 25th, and a way better job than I had. And guess what? It's in I.T. Sales!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/Capture582.jpg




Congrats bro


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

What version of BOINC are you using?

Also, make sure you have gpu checked in your WCG profile for the rig as well as your preferences in the BOINC Manager


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> What version of BOINC are you using?
> 
> Also, make sure you have gpu checked in your WCG profile for the rig as well as your preferences in the BOINC Manager



Yup, checked all over the place.

Got a GPU WU just now.   Let's see what this thing can do.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 9, 2013)

I've got 34 WU's that should use CPU+GPU

EDIT: Haha the first one took 4:20 to complete


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I've got 34 WU's that should use CPU+GPU
> 
> EDIT: Haha the first one took 4:20 to complete



420? Good number


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 9, 2013)

Hehehe. Well 5 are completed so far. Should put me back on the map soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, the good news is that my HD7850 works fine--I've put it in the AMD X2 system and it boots and I can use the computer.  The bad news is that, for whatever reason, it refuses to work in the i7-3930k.  Consequently, it has to sit on my desk until the new heatsink gets here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2013)

@[Ion] Hope its not the board ran fine for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> @[Ion] Hope its not the board ran fine for me.



I think the board is good--it's running the two HD7770s with no complaints.  The CPU runs hot, but not unbearably so.  I guess these specific parts just don't get along too well?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2013)

I do hope what happened in the last contest doesn't happen this time. Gpu Wu's drying up at the end hurt us bad last time. I will have cpu cores on standby just in case to try and help.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I do hope what happened in the last contest doesn't happen this time. Gpu Wu's drying up at the end hurt us bad last time. I will have cpu cores on standby just in case to try and help.



Indeed, that would be most unfortunate.  I have all of my CPUs ready to go, and at least HCC isn't supposed to finish until June, so we should be good


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

I added my 6950 into my i7 960 with a GTX570. I'm currently running 4wu per card with a total of 8 running at a time. Should I run 3 wu instead because of the nvidia card or would running 4wu still be ok?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I added my 6950 into my i7 960 with a GTX570. I'm currently running 4wu per card with a total of 8 running at a time. Should I run 3 wu instead because of the nvidia card or would running 4wu still be ok?



Uhh, that's an odd combination TBH.  I'd try 4/card and see and then experiment with 3/card and see if it's any better


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Uhh, that's an odd combination TBH.  I'd try 4/card and see and then experiment with 3/card and see if it's any better



alright, I had the 6950 sitting in my closet so I decided to use it for crunching. my i7 960 was the only one with an extra pci-e slot so I stuck it in. I should stop buying things because they're cheap :/


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> alright, I had the 6950 sitting in my closet so I decided to use it for crunching. my i7 960 was the only one with an extra pci-e slot so I stuck it in. I should stop buying things because they're cheap :/



A problem I face too.  That's how I end up with a dozen computers in here


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> alright, I had the 6950 sitting in my closet so I decided to use it for crunching. my i7 960 was the only one with an extra pci-e slot so I stuck it in. I should stop buying things because they're cheap :/





[Ion] said:


> A problem I face too.  That's how I end up with a dozen computers in here



Just wait until you start buying expensive things and can't stop. 

Also, had I not spent several hours gaming last night/today, we'd probably be neck and neck with points today Ion.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Just wait until you start buying expensive things and can't stop.
> 
> Also, had I not spent several hours gaming last night/today, we'd probably be neck and neck with points today Ion.



I beat you by 9k today.  Out of 354k, that seems pretty neck-in-neck to me 

With the HD7770s from Mike going, I expect to do a bit better tomorrow


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Just wait until you start buying expensive things and can't stop.
> 
> Also, had I not spent several hours gaming last night/today, we'd probably be neck and neck with points today Ion.



My wallets not going to like that  and i'm already doing that with high end audio equipment


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Reminder: WCG will be offline from 04:00 to 08:00 UTC tomorrow for server maintenance.  Linky


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 10, 2013)

After noticing that 3 machines went down at work this morning, and my parents are out attending some expo for their business that may have led them to go to the office today, I have a feeling that my mom may have demanded that some of my machines be turned off because two out of three machines in the secondary room (the 650w P55 folder and my 150w Opteron cruncher) are conveniently offline, along with my GTS 450 cruncher in the main office. The machines in the secondary room (the third machine is a 135w Dell E520 with stock X3210) are all connected to my Kill-A-Watt and a large sum of boxes of expensive things I bought are in there too, so I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case. We'll see when they get home if I get ripped a new one or not.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

WCG servers are in maintenance mode atm.... all of my rigs are in upload mode right now

Hopefully they will finish their work early and everything will return to normal soon.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

Good thing I setup Octanux before that. It downloaded 8 tasks before being cut off.


----------



## okidna (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> WCG servers are in maintenance mode atm.... all of my rigs are in upload mode right now
> 
> Hopefully they will finish their work early and everything will return to normal soon.



Back to normal now, uploading results and downloading WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

Indeed--at least I didn't run out of work on any systems this time


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey guys, does the HCC works on NVidia GPU? Cause I have found a guy selling a Zotac GTX 680 (Stock cooler) for 300$, or SLI for 550$... an I'm kinda interested xD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, does the HCC works on NVidia GPU? Cause I have found a guy selling a Zotac GTX 680 (Stock cooler) for 300$, or SLI for 550$... an I'm kinda interested xD



A 7970 would do way better. I would look fora used one.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 11, 2013)

I was looking toward this as I game also, so that's why.

I can't find any HD7970 at that price here used :/ I can get new, a Gigabtye one OC at 369$, or a 7950 at 289..


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2013)

I've seen some used ones for around $330 USD


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a reference MSI 7970 on Anandtech for $300 shipped. Keep looking around and maybe you'll find something.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I'll try to keep searching, since they announced no HD8000 until end of 2013...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 11, 2013)

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34055


a HD6950 do better than a GTX 680 :/

I would really like to stay on AMD, as I could put the HD5670 as a second GPU for dedcated crunching, or if I win an HD7770 , but damn that price of GTX 680 for gamng is just really nice ( I do also gaming on that rig)

right now, adding the HD5670 would resultat in a nice gain?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

An HD5670 would do a WU in about 15 minutes I think, taking into account my 7750 takes 7 min/WU. The same WU on a CPU would take >2 hours so it's a significant gain.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 11, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Yeah I'll try to keep searching, since they announced no HD8000 until end of 2013...



I have a Saphhire HD 7970. Best video card I have ever purchased. I would consider Jstn's offer or if you want a new one go to Canada computers Lavel Store. They have 2 Sapphire reference HD 7970's in Stock. http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=045020

I will be buying my 2nd one in a few months for crossfire.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 11, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I have a Saphhire HD 7970. Best video card I have ever purchased. I would consider Jstn's offer or if you want a new one go to Canada computers Lavel Store. They have 2 Sapphire reference HD 7970's in Stock. http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=045020
> 
> I will be buying my 2nd one in a few months for crossfire.



a bit pricy I guess..


 I've seen this: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=045410

or this HD7970: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67547&vpn=GV-R797OC-3GD&manufacture=Gigabyte&promoid=1312


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 11, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, does the HCC works on NVidia GPU? Cause I have found a guy selling a Zotac GTX 680 (Stock cooler) for 300$, or SLI for 550$... an I'm kinda interested xD



yep, im currently running 4 WU on my GTX 570


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm currently installing Windows on a snazzy 16 core setup 

If I don't get it crunching before I head off to class, it will be crunching tonight


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 11, 2013)

the GTX 680 is just looking at me damn, I'd like to get an HD79** for low price, and sell my HD6950, which will suffer in the next games :/

that HD7950 could be nice a at 239$ I guess. I'll call them to se if they still have one. if yess. I'll grab it I think. Enought powerful and overclock potential is nice also..


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm currently installing Windows on a snazzy 16 core setup
> 
> If I don't get it crunching before I head off to class, it will be crunching tonight



and here I am still crawling along with 4 cores like everyone else


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 11, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I got a reference MSI 7970 on Anandtech for $300 shipped. Keep looking around and maybe you'll find something.





ChristTheGreat said:


> a bit pricy I guess..
> 
> 
> I've seen this: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=045410
> ...



Or like I said, take Jstn7477's offer of the MSI reference HD 7970 - $300 Shipped. Pretty good deal if you ask me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Or like I said, take Jstn7477's offer of the MSI reference HD 7970 - $300 Shipped. Pretty good deal if you ask me.



I think he means he picked one up for 300$ shipped on anandtech


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> and here I am still crawling along with 4 cores like everyone else





Even with sixteen cores, it's still no faster than my 2700k


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 11, 2013)

Today, I found that the GTS 450 folder (not a cruncher) had turned off because the fan in the OCZ 600w PSU crapped out and was limping along when I turned the machine back on. Who knows how hot it got, but at least the thing turned off instead of catching on fire, and it runs fine with an externally powered 120mm 3pin fan. 

The P55 FTW folder was on but locked up, and my 939 system was completely off, which was also strange. I wonder if the room got too hot and the rigs were baking in there, but we'll see if anything else happens in the next few days before I draw any conclusions. Florida is pretty warm again as usual, and I might consider stripping out and putting some older rigs in storage to cut down on the number of running systems and heat. I can easily consolidate some parts and have less machines going with minimal PPD loss, but I've just been running everything to see if I can get some 7 year old rigs to finally blow up. 

And yeah, I bought the 7970 2 weeks ago. Sorry for the crappy wording as there's no way I'm parting with it already lol.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, Might be a nice thing to do, if AMD is going to reprice their card. I could wait again. Anyway Crysis 3 is March, and I will get about 2000$ of taxes back


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 12, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Well, Might be a nice thing to do, if AMD is going to reprice their card. I could wait again. Anyway Crysis 3 is March, and I will get about 2000$ of taxes back



Whoa!! $2000 tax return, that's sweet. you could pick up 2 reference HD 7970's and still have money left over. Trust me, you would not regret it, especially for Crysis 3


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 12, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Whoa!! $2000 tax return, that's sweet. you could pick up 2 reference HD 7970's and still have money left over. Trust me, you would not regret it, especially for Crysis 3



Thanks for those 7k REER  cause I'm planning buying an house with my wife so 

Yeah, maybe I would start with one then 2. I always wanted to try again a dual Setup xD


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm currently installing Windows on a snazzy 16 core setup
> 
> If I don't get it crunching before I head off to class, it will be crunching tonight





[Ion] said:


> Even with sixteen cores, it's still no faster than my 2700k
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LVd2wwb.png



What are you running?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What are you running?








I'm currently negotiating for the sale of 3 HPs tomorrow for $350, and if that goes through as expected, I'm either thinking of more AMD GPUs or I've found someone selling an Asus board and dual LGA1366 Xeons for $350


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2013)

Dude, don't you ever run out of money?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130211/16c.png
> 
> I'm currently negotiating for the sale of 3 HPs tomorrow for $350, and if that goes through as expected, I'm either thinking of more AMD GPUs or I've found someone selling an Asus board and dual LGA1366 Xeons for $350



I'm playing around with a dual S771 board, but I'm running into some issues: I have no Server 2008R2 keys so I was trying Ubuntu 12.10 and just broke the snot out of it


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Dude, don't you ever run out of money?


I have a continually rolling business 
I pulled down $1000 over Winter Break, $600 in January, and I (hope) to have $300 after tonight, even after factoring out a bit to go buy new equipment 
So, as long as I have access to my low-cost parts, no, I don't.  I just run out of time 

And the folks at UPS decided to play soccer with my box on the way from stinger608; the broke the onboard graphics chip off of the motherboard 
So he's trying to claim warranty damages, and I'm optimistic that I'll end up with anywhere from $70 to $160 back from them.


t_ski said:


> I'm playing around with a dual S771 board, but I'm running into some issues: I have no Server 2008R2 keys so I was trying Ubuntu 12.10 and just broke the snot out of it



I'm just running Win7 Pro on my Xeon DP setup.  The Optys get 2008R2 because Win7 doesn't support 4 processors.  What happened with your setup?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, I'D like to be able to run those chip, I'm a bit concerned with power consumption xD


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

@ion

Sucks what happens with shipping these days :shadedshu

That Quad server may run just fine with Linux- F-150's 4P server ran trouble free 24/7 

With that kind of funds intake you should consider stepping up to an SR-2 with a pair of hex-core Xeon's. You would end up with 20k+ ppd on the cpu's and whatever you want for gpu setups (crunching or folding).
*Hint- SR-2's may be a little easier to find now that the SR-X boards are out


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Wow, I'D like to be able to run those chip, I'm a bit concerned with power consumption xD


I'd estimate that the Opty setup is probably using 400w for ~5k PPD.  None too impressive, but it was cheap, and has sixteen cores 


Norton said:


> @Ion
> 
> Sucks what happens with shipping these days :shadedshu
> 
> ...



I've overall been pretty happy with how things have arrived, but yes, I'm none too thrilled about the damage to this.  At least it works fine with the Geforce card, and it wasn't too expensive.  And it _seems_ that everything except the onboard GPU works flawlessly.  Hot, but flawlessly.

A SR-2 is certainly an interesting thought.  I'll have to look into that


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What happened with your setup?



I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on it, but it doesn't have the IGP drivers for the ATI ES1000.  I tried to install the drivers I saw recommended on google searches, but I've never done anything in Linux before, and the system no longer recogniozes the VESA drivers and boots in some kind of config mode.  I know DOS and Windows like crazy, but I'm lost here


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on it, but it doesn't have the IGP drivers for the ATI ES1000.  I tried to install the drivers I saw recommended on google searches, but I've never done anything in Linux before, and the system no longer recogniozes the VESA drivers and boots in some kind of config mode.  I know DOS and Windows like crazy, but I'm lost here



Ahh, I thought that you meant there was an issue w/ the hardwar.  At least there's the ability to install Windows on it or reinstall Linux.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2013)

True, but I have no Win 7 Pro or 2008R2 keys, and I don't know enough about Linux to fix the issue I was having


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)

For those of you that have dealt with me before on Win 7 pro COA's I will have more coming I believe so if you need one PM me letting me know.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> True, but I have no Win 7 Pro or 2008R2 keys, and I don't know enough about Linux to fix the issue I was having



Will Server 2008 R1 do? drop me a PM


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> True, but I have no Win 7 Pro or 2008R2 keys, and I don't know enough about Linux to fix the issue I was having



PM me--I'll dig around tonight when I get back to the dorm to see what I can find 

EDIT:  What about Win8 Pro?  I can almost certainly get you that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> For those of you that have dealt with me before on Win 7 pro COA's I will have more coming I believe so if you need one PM me letting me know.



Still interested Brandon, sorry about the delay, I've even delayed purchase of my 2nd ref. HD 7970...hoping this new job will help. I know that I have access to distributor pricing with my new job.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> True, but I have no Win 7 Pro or 2008R2 keys, and I don't know enough about Linux to fix the issue I was having



This link has a Linux guide that is supposed to be pretty straight forward for setting up a crunching/folding rig:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608

*Disclaimer- I didn't try it yet (ended up going with Win7 instead)


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> This link has a Linux guide that is supposed to be pretty straight forward for setting up a crunching/folding rig:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608
> 
> *Disclaimer- I didn't try it yet (ended up going with Win7 instead)



he is running 4 CPU's hence needs server 2008


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 13, 2013)

Linux is capable of running multiple CPUs, Bo$$.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm going to clean out my game server machine (the 1055T w/HD6870) today and get it crunching part time as well. I tried it on sunday but the CPU temp got as high as 57C, a little too hot for my liking... I think I got just enough air left to get the CPU cooler unclogged.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 14, 2013)

I have an IAPS assignment that requires me to not use any smartphones, computers, etc for a week...So this is the last day i'm going to be on the forum for a while (well 7 days, unless I fail) but i'm going to keep crunching and hope nothing blows up. Here's to hoping I don't fail my assignment!  At least ill be able to enter the crunching contest =D Problem is I cant redeem my prize if I win...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I have an IAPS assignment that requires me to not use any smartphones, computers, etc for a week...So this is the last day i'm going to be on the forum for a while (well 7 days, unless I fail) but i'm going to keep crunching and hope nothing blows up. Here's to hoping I don't fail my assignment!  At least ill be able to enter the crunching contest =D Problem is I cant redeem my prize if I win...



That's an odd assignment, but it does make sense to me.  If you do win a game in the contest Friday, that's fine, you will get longer to redeem it because of extenuating circumstances.  Good luck!

I have eight more threads coming online Friday (the i7-860, I have a PSU coming tomorrow) and a 3770k/Z77 setup currently on the way from Binge; that should be here Tuesday.  This should be fun


----------



## t_ski (Feb 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> For those of you that have dealt with me before on Win 7 pro COA's I will have more coming I believe so if you need one PM me letting me know.



Possible PM coming 



Bo$$ said:


> Will Server 2008 R1 do? drop me a PM



From what I've seen, BOINC does not like Server OS except 2008R2.  I have media, but no key, but I'm thinking of trying it anyway...



[Ion] said:


> PM me--I'll dig around tonight when I get back to the dorm to see what I can find
> 
> EDIT:  What about Win8 Pro?  I can almost certainly get you that.



Possible PM coming   If 7 can support dual CPU's, then that may be the best route to go.



Norton said:


> This link has a Linux guide that is supposed to be pretty straight forward for setting up a crunching/folding rig:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608
> 
> *Disclaimer- I didn't try it yet (ended up going with Win7 instead)



I started to follow a thread, but really it was easy to get Ubuntu up and running.  The hard part was figuring out how to get an old video chipset up and running, and that's where I broke it 



Bo$$ said:


> he is running 4 CPU's hence needs server 2008



Actually, only two CPU's, but quad cores each.



Chevalr1c said:


> Linux is capable of running multiple CPUs, Bo$$.



Yep


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

Win7 Pro and Ultimate will support 2 CPUs--that's what I'm running on my Xeon DP setup.  I have 2008R2 running on the 4P Opty setup.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 14, 2013)

What board do you have in the dually?  Mine is an Intel S5000PAL.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What board do you have in the dually?  Mine is an Intel S5000PAL.



Supermicro X7DA8


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's an odd assignment, but it does make sense to me.  If you do win a game in the contest Friday, that's fine, you will get longer to redeem it because of extenuating circumstances.  Good luck!
> 
> I have eight more threads coming online Friday (the i7-860, I have a PSU coming tomorrow) and a 3770k/Z77 setup currently on the way from Binge; that should be here Tuesday.  This should be fun



Ya it is. I'm not sure how my computer science is going to work, pretty sure the teacher will be very annoyed if I hand it on a few sheets of legal sized paper... I hope it counts as an exception.

and HOW DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH MONEY!?!?! I want new parts =(


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 14, 2013)

My parents make it difficult for me to crunch on their machines. I found out my FX 8150 hasn't been running for over a week because someone exited the program, probably because of the stupid notices that I finally learned how to turn off. My dad's 1100T/HD7770 rig was crashing and I found out that the Core Unlocker and automatic overclocking switches were turned on by him, so the thing was running at 3.85GHz and trying to unlock a 6 core processor which led to random shutdowns and other BS. On top of that, he makes everything suspend while the computer is active so I lose like 30K PPD. His 1045T at work is getting less PPD than my X3 8550 so that's wasting PPD as well. Apparently granting them one free core isn't enough CPU power to fart around in Quickbooks or on the internet...


----------



## t_ski (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Supermicro X7DA8



That one has no on-board video, correct?  That's where I got stuck with mine.  That, and it only has a PCIe 4x slot on it (doesn't do me any good without a riser card for it).


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That one has no on-board video, correct?  That's where I got stuck with mine.  That, and it only has a PCIe 4x slot on it (doesn't do me any good without a riser card for it).



Does it have a PCI slot? I have an old PCI vid card around here somewhere that worked when I pulled it... but that was a while ago


----------



## t_ski (Feb 14, 2013)

Nope:

Intel S5000PAL Server Motherboard - Newegg.com

I have one of those around here myself, but it's just the lacking for drivers in Ubuntu.  I'm trying something with it right now.  Not sure how it will work out


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That one has no on-board video, correct?  That's where I got stuck with mine.  That, and it only has a PCIe 4x slot on it (doesn't do me any good without a riser card for it).


No, but it has a pair of PCIe x16 slots (and is consequently currently housing a HD7930 and HD7850)


t_ski said:


> Nope:
> 
> Intel S5000PAL Server Motherboard - Newegg.com
> 
> I have one of those around here myself, but it's just the lacking for drivers in Ubuntu.  I'm trying something with it right now.  Not sure how it will work out



I can send you a crappy PCIe x16 card if you want to cut it up so it'll fit in an x4 slot.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I can send you a crappy PCIe x16 card if you want to cut it up so it'll fit in an x4 slot.



Thanks, but I have a couple cards I could try that with.  In the meantime, I'm trying something different that has support built-in...


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2013)

This song reminds me why I crunch every day...
Simple Plan - Save You (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2013)

If its not one thing it's the other.  Got my i7-950 online, now I can't get the FX8120 rig to boot. .


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> If its not one thing it's the other.  Got my i7-950 online, now I can't get the FX8120 rig to boot. .



That sucks man :shadedshu- can you get into the BIOS?


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 14, 2013)

I just checked the box: "If my computer can process work on my graphics card" on WCG website and appeared almost 50 HCC to do .

It's Crunch time.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> I just checked the box: "If my computer can process work on my graphics card" on WCG website and appeared almost 50 HCC to do .
> 
> It's Crunch time.



You can do 5-600 a day on your 7770 if you set it to do 3 at the time. You have a dual core right, so 3 might be your limit but try 4 once your points has settled. Look for the multiple GPU thread and ask if it gives you problems.


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 14, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You can do 5-600 a day on your 7770 if you set it to do 3 at the time. You have a dual core right, so 3 might be your limit but try 4 once your points has settled. Look for the multiple GPU thread and ask if it gives you problems.



So on the first option (how many work units I want run...) is 5 since is dual core CPU and usually 1 thread is to help GPU and the other 3 WU is for GPU?

EDIT: I used m&m's Auto Setup.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> So on the first option (how many work units I want run...) is 5 since is dual core CPU and usually 1 thread is to help GPU and the other 3 WU is for GPU?
> 
> EDIT: I used m&m's Auto Setup.



So what did you tell it to do?  Ideally, you'll be running no CPU work and three or four on the GPU (but assisted by the CPU)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> That sucks man :shadedshu- can you get into the BIOS?



Yeah, that's all I can do.  when the POST screen comes up it stays there for a bit then straight to BIOS.  I have no options, BIOS or nothing 

Gotta check it when I have a chance.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll try to get this guy to crunch...  how does this system sound I built him,  I'm not sure:


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks good, psu is overkill for one card and no plan to sli/crossfire. If you want to crunch go with a 7950 instead of the 660ti (not just saying this cause I have one, they are much better at crunching). Probably could go cheaper on the ram but its not a bad price really.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2013)

never mind.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> never mind.



???


----------



## Arjai (Feb 15, 2013)

Well guys, Hello! I am in school again, since Jan 14th. I am studying welding, with my eye on the diploma, instead of a certificate. The VA is paying for my first year and the classes for Diploma are two years. So, looks like I will be appling for some grants and loans, this fall.

I have been very busy with school in the morning and work at night. I work Sat thru Thu and have classes Mon thru Fri. 

I have computer access here at school, between classes but, no machines to crunch with. I was hoping for some good news from the VA about housing vouchers but, nothing yet. So, my crunching days are somewhere in the future with no definate time frame.

Oh well, I hope you all are doing well. I am doing well considering I can't sleep enough to feel 100% all the time. Sundays are normally a good day, work doesn't start until 9 and we close at 5. So, I can sleep in a bit and go back to the mission and sleep some more, after work. I have to take off now, I have a math class in a few minutes.

TAKE CARE!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Well guys, Hello! I am in school again, since Jan 14th. I am studying welding, with my eye on the diploma, instead of a certificate. The VA is paying for my first year and the classes for Diploma are two years. So, looks like I will be appling for some grants and loans, this fall.
> 
> I have been very busy with school in the morning and work at night. I work Sat thru Thu and have classes Mon thru Fri.
> 
> ...



that is good to hear! The VA will help you out for sure.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 15, 2013)

good to hear from you Arjai, and GL with the welding, there's always metal that needs to be stuck together somewhere.

Keep in touch dude.


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 15, 2013)

Can I abort tasks? Because I have a lot HCC tasks and they take around 4~5 minutes while the others take around 4hours.
btw How can I see my bionc points?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Can I abort tasks? Because I have a lot HCC tasks and they take around 4~5 minutes while the others take around 4hours.
> btw How can I see my bionc points?



You can see your points by going to the "Projects" tab in BOINC Manager or by going to BOINCStats.com or Free-DC 

You can abort tasks, but it's preferred that you not.  How is your setup running now?  If you've devoted the entire CPU to feeding the GPU, then you probably do want to abort the CPU tasks.


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Ion 
Until now I did 3130 points... not bad I guess.
I still can't run multiple WU with GPU and running tasks with CPU are very slow.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Thanks Ion
> Until now I did 3130 points... not bad I guess.
> I still can't run multiple WU with GPU and running tasks with CPU are very slow.



CPU tasks are much lower, unfortunately.  If you're only running one GPU WU, it's best to let the other core of your CPU continue to process the other tasks.  But we can get you set up with multiple GPU WUs


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2013)

So I got my internet bill yseterday and almost hurled. Normally I pay $80 per month for 60 GB of data (@ 8 mb/s down and 768 kb/s up), but my bill was over to $200.00 for January
I called the provider today and they stated that I used 116.5 GB Download and 57 GB Upload. The guy (he was cool) stated that I had an outdated plan and that I could (should) upgrade to a newer one. So I signed-up for the 150 GB (@ 18 mb/s down and 1.5 mb/s up) and they took off the additional charge from last month
I was curious on what my usage was going to be like with all this downloading and uploading. It didn't help that I re-installed about 5 or 6 STEAM games so I could back them up:shadedshu
Last night I was thinking I was going to have to reduce my GPU's, but now I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 16, 2013)

Is that SAT service? Pretty generous bandwidth caps, if so. You got pretty luck with the rep


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2013)

No it's cable. The rep told me that Anchorage has a new 50 mb/s download, but not here in our small town


----------



## theonedub (Feb 16, 2013)

In the lower48 just about any cable provider would have stuck you with at least 50% of the overage  Well sometimes you can get lucky, but more often than not they are all just out for the $$.

Its funny that you get faster internet in AK than I do less than 1hr outside the capital in California.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, the deal I had set up for the two C2D E8400s seems to have fallen through, so I'm bringing them back online tonight.  It just irritates me to no end


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 16, 2013)

I moved some GeForce cards around today between my C2D E6400 and i7-870 machines, and the ASUS P5WDH Deluxe ended up dying, so I had to take my last unused mobo (ASRock 775Xfire-VSTA w/ P4 630) and put 2x GTX 460s on it. Still getting it set up as USB keyboard support was disabled in BIOS, so Win7 from the 975X board booted and perma-BSODs now.

Also, I finally swapped my dad's home computer's PSU (the 1100T/HD 7770 rig, I thought the PSU was the issue because the system still crashed a few times a day, sometimes freezing with blank screen) that had a TX750 for my new CX430 and the SSD decided to poop out. I'm left wondering if that was the problem all along, but that's a big production loss until he re-installs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2013)

Does anyone have some AMD GPU's that are able to crunch for a good price(US only please)?


----------



## johnspack (Feb 16, 2013)

Everyone needs to remember to have a good WoT session!....  Then crunch some more!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

If all goes as planned, I have someone coming to buy two of my C2D HPs tonight, which would fun another HD7850 for the farm and a few more HPs for next week.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

*Aborted by project???*

huh?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> huh?



They do that from time to time.  I hope you didn't have much time invested.


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like my extended vacation is going to be longer than I had anticipated, which means I'll need to cut back on electricity costs. Will carry on with my current GPU horsepower till I reach my personal milestone of 50 Million but afterwards I'll need to stop them. Will let the i5 carry on as CPU only.. ~90W vs 620W is a big difference. And I'm here for the long haul, so rather crunch a little than nothing at all. It's been said a million times in this thread and still rings true.. "consistency is key"


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

my HD6950 1gb from Powercolor (that I already sent in RMA for this problem) still has noisy fans bearing (I don't know how to explain it but when I stop the fan or remove the card, I never hear that noise).

Really disappointed from Powercolor right now, I hope they will give me a waybill as I do not want to pay again for shipping.. I think I'll have the HD6950 down for a while, as I will put back the HD5670.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 17, 2013)

Powercolor and HIS are known (as far as I'm concerned) for their fan related issues. Sapphire seems to do a better job, (speaking in terms of fans) with it's non-reference coolers.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 17, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my HD6950 1gb from Powercolor (that I already sent in RMA for this problem) still has noisy fans bearing (I don't know how to explain it but when I stop the fan or remove the card, I never hear that noise).
> 
> Really disappointed from Powercolor right now, I hope they will give me a waybill as I do not want to pay again for shipping.. I think I'll have the HD6950 down for a while, as I will put back the HD5670.



Ya, stay away from powercolor. I've only bought Sapphire and I'm very satisfied.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 17, 2013)

I was on sapphir but when my friend told me he had to send back a card, and he needs to put a check in as if they need to send in china.. I was like WTF.

I guess I'll be gigabyte and Asus xD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2013)

Prob been asked before, but how much longer will the GPU WU's last?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Prob been asked before, but how much longer will the GPU WU's last?



ETA of June


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> ETA of June



So... then no more gpu crunching?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> So... then no more gpu crunching?



Unfortunately so.  HCC is the only project where they've been able to optimize it for GPUs, so starting in June we'll be back to only crunching on our CPUs again 

It's been a fun run


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> So... then no more gpu crunching?



Time will tell- This project has been very popular and if the researchers can code their work for it, most crunchers will continue to use their gpu's to crunch on.

I know I will


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess I will have to use my gpu elsewhere. With how much work a gpu puts out I would think that would be incentive enough to get a lot of projects coded for gpu's.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2013)

once the GPU WUs dry out I guess I'll turn them to folding then.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2013)

I now have another cruncher, Just bought the stuff yesterday. 
I have a AMD 8 core 8150 and a Gigabyte HD 7770 1050mhz.


I can't get the GPU to be detcted but the CPU has been crunching.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2013)

Yup, back to folding until the next GPU Project rolls out. The Milestone Thread's breakneck pace will slow when that happens  It was a fun run, but the CPU only grind will return.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I now have another cruncher, Just bought the stuff yesterday.
> I have a AMD 8 core 8150 and a Gigabyte HD 7770 1050mhz.
> 
> 
> I can't get the GPU to be detcted but the CPU has been crunching.





theonedub said:


> Yup, back to folding until the next GPU Project rolls out. The Milestone Thread's breakneck pace will slow when that happens  It was a fun run, but the CPU only grind will return.



Problem is that the AMD cards that we've been buying are pretty inefficient for folding, and the GF100 cards are just too hot.  Oh well, if it looks like there will be no more WCG projects I'll probably sell the AMD cards come June.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2013)

I think there will be more projects becoming gpu. It puts out a ton of work so that is incentive for the programmer. The only problem might be if the work is not able to be done efficiently on a gpu. Bitcoin for example runs great on amd gpu's because they are able to do simple math extremely quickly.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2013)

Knowing that the WCG WUs were temporary and having waited years for AMD Folding to come around without much progress, I never adopted the 7 series AMD cards. 

You could always pick up a GF110. Those cards are getting cheaper everyday and many models are cool running (my Lightning only loads to 64-67C). 

TITAN is just around the corner, too...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Problem is that the AMD cards that we've been buying are pretty inefficient for folding, and the GF100 cards are just too hot.  Oh well, if it looks like there will be no more WCG projects I'll probably sell the AMD cards come June.



this is the reason why i bought the 8 core,its for the extra crunching power once the GPU WUs are gone.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this is the reason why i bought the 8 core,its for the extra crunching power once the GPU WUs are gone.



Certainly, I love my i7s for that, and come next fall I'll presumably once again build up a fleet of eight or ten C2Ds for crunching


----------



## okidna (Feb 18, 2013)

Requesting new tasks and got this message instead of new tasks :



> 2/18/2013 20:58:04 | World Community Grid | Tasks are committed to other platforms



What does this mean?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2013)

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/wiki/HomogeneousRedundancy#Schedulingconsiderations

Nothing you can do about it, it's up to the project whenever to use HR or not.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Certainly, I love my i7s for that, and come next fall I'll presumably once again build up a fleet of eight or ten C2Ds for crunching



ifI could get an i7 for 200$, I guess I would upgrade, cause I don't see why I should upgrade to a 300$ CPU, since my 2500k @ 4.7ghz is doing good xD

in the other case, I'll just add a couple of rig to Crunch xD


----------



## okidna (Feb 18, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/wiki/HomogeneousRedundancy#Schedulingconsiderations
> 
> Nothing you can do about it, it's up to the project whenever to use HR or not.



Ah, thanks for the link, still confused but at least there's an official explanation.

The good news is the problem is now solved itself. 
I got new tasks after my GPU WUs nearly depleted (just 20 or 25 WUs remained).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am shutting down some old machines and putting them in storage this week. I already took down my ASRock 775Xfire-VSTA/P4 3.0GHz and ASUS A8N32-SLI, and plan on taking down the ECS nForce4-A939 as well as the Dell Dimension 8300 (P4 3GHz s478). The first two systems were running a pair of GTS 450s and GTX 460s for Folding@Home, but I am relocating the 460s to my dad's office X6 1045T machine, and the GTS 460s will be split up and one will be added to the 7970 cruncher and the 7950 cruncher. Construction is underway at our new facility, and I figured I would start cutting the bottom producers/power wasters out of my farm and keeping them around as spares. I know that every point counts, but when you have a group of rigs that collectively take about 350-500w yet produce ~3K PPD total, it just makes no sense keeping them online.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I am shutting down some old machines and putting them in storage this week. I already took down my ASRock 775Xfire-VSTA/P4 3.0GHz and ASUS A8N32-SLI, and plan on taking down the ECS nForce4-A939 as well as the Dell Dimension 8300 (P4 3GHz s478). The first two systems were running a pair of GTS 450s and GTX 460s for Folding@Home, but I am relocating the 460s to my dad's office X6 1045T machine, and the GTS 460s will be split up and one will be added to the 7970 cruncher and the 7950 cruncher. Construction is underway at our new facility, and I figured I would start cutting the bottom producers/power wasters out of my farm and keeping them around as spares. I know that every point counts, but when you have a group of rigs that collectively take about 350-500w yet produce ~3K PPD total, it just makes no sense keeping them online.



More efficient rigs means less greenhouse gases from the power plant supplying the power....would be different if they were running on solar power but in this case the power savings is in balance with a minor loss of output


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 19, 2013)

Absolutely. I've been pushing for rig efficiency ever since I sold 2 Phenom II systems and purchased a pair of 3770K rigs. Unfortunately, I am still stuck with an abundance of original 80Plus and 80Plus Bronze power supplies, but maybe I can change that sometime soon when Golds and Platinums come down in price. I figured that condensing the systems would help reduce losses by removing redundant items such as extra hard drives, power supplies, fans, old CPUs and motherboards, etc. and would also push most of my PSUs into their more efficient 50%-75% usage ranges. Plus, it's nice having that many less systems requiring periodic maintenance such as updates and whatever, and I won't have to scroll down my Teamviewer list anymore.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a use for a decent S775 mobo if you decide to part & sell them.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I have a use for a decent S775 mobo if you decide to part & sell them.



I may be willing to part with an Asus P5B Deluxe 
If not, I can probably get a G3x board on Wednesday--I dunno if that's interesting?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2013)

If either will support a Q9300 and I can get it for an awesome [Ion] price, yes


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> If either will support a Q9300 and I can get it for an awesome [Ion] price, yes



The G3x board certainly should--I'm less sure about the P5B Deluxe, as it's a 965-based board.  I'll let you know what I can find 

I have the i7-860 going again--I robbed the PSU out of the AMD X2


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I have a use for a decent S775 mobo if you decide to part & sell them.



My last "good" 775 board died a few days ago (the ASUS P5W DH Deluxe 975X board that the Q9300 you have came with). My ASRock 775Xfire-VSTA is a 925X board that only supports single core Prescotts or Cedar Mill processors, my Dell Dimension E520 runs my X3210 at stock, and my ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 runs a C2E X6800 @ 3.2GHz. The Dimension 8300 is a socket 478/875P affair with a P4 3GHz HT, and I have a pair of 939 dual core chips (4400+ and de-lidded Opteron 170) with a broken ASUS A8N32-SLI and an ECS nForce4-A939.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> The G3x board certainly should--I'm less sure about the P5B Deluxe, as it's a 965-based board.  I'll let you know what I can find



Thanks 

The Asus site says that the Q9300 is supported with a BETA BIOS, but since this is crunching it needs to be very stable.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Thanks
> 
> The Asus site says that the Q9300 is supported with a BETA BIOS, but since this is crunching it needs to be very stable.



I'd rather not sell this board anyways--it's running two of my FAH GPUs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2013)

Today i got a low price on 2x5770s, and a am3 board, so i now have the following crunching
Amd 8130
Amd a6 apu
Amd aii x2 240 
Intel i7 3700k
Intel celly dual x2 
Intel c2d t6400
Amd 7770
2x5770
Gtx 460
Gtx465


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Today i got a low price on 2x5770s, and a am3 board, so i now have the following crunching
> Amd 8130
> Amd a6 apu
> Amd aii x2 240
> ...



You're building up quite a farm there!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2013)

T hI used to be into folding and crunching a lot a couple of years ago, then things got hard so i sold the hardware and stopped for awhile, now that things are stable again I'm.building my farm up again, slowly.

Thanks to ion for helping me setup the multi-gpu setup.,via teamviewer.
It wad just a simple mistake that i was making but i would have spent a lot longer figuring it out if it wasnt for.him. 
Ion i took your advice and set 2 task to each gpu but.i gave them.727% CPU. Seems.to.be completing task at a decent time (8min each on 5770 and a bit over 5min each.on 7770) all gpus are overclocked if anyone is wondering.
Will give clocks if anyone ask for them. On smartphone now or woulda just posted them.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> T hI used to be into folding and crunching a lot a couple of years ago, then things got hard so i sold the hardware and stopped for awhile, now that things are stable again I'm.building my farm up again, slowly.
> 
> Thanks to ion for helping me setup the multi-gpu setup.,via teamviewer.
> It wad just a simple mistake that i was making but i would have spent a lot longer figuring it out if it wasnt for.him.
> ...



I'm always glad to help a fellow cruncher out 

It's great to see you adding more hardware again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice to have you back Tim.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 19, 2013)

Took some Kill-A-Watt readings recently of a few machines, and I figured I would share them with you guys that are interested in your farm's power consumption.

System 1: i7-870 @ 3.7GHz/1.35v crunching 90%, 2x GTX 460 800/2000/0.975v +GTX 465 default/0.975v all Folding@Home, LEPA G900 80Plus Gold - 650w average
System 2: Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3.25GHz/1.35v, 2x GTX 460 800/2000 1.0v, Corsair TX750 80Plus original - 575w average
System 3: i7-2600K 4.2GHz/~1.3v, Gigabyte 7950 1175/1500/~1.2v crunching load only, Palit GTS  450 Folding@Home, Rosewill RG530 80Plus original - 360-420w depending on WU progress
System 4: Dell Dimension E520, stock Xeon X3210, integrated 965G, Dell 305w ~70% efficiency? - 130w average

With all my machines currently running (at work and home) after shutting down the old ones, I loosely estimate that I am consuming between 3000-4000 watts of electricity 24/7. Now that's a lot of energy.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2013)

I get similar power readings from my killawat for your system 3. I use 420w.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Took some Kill-A-Watt readings recently of a few machines, and I figured I would share them with you guys that are interested in your farm's power consumption.
> 
> System 1: i7-870 @ 3.7GHz/1.35v crunching 90%, 2x GTX 460 800/2000/0.975v +GTX 465 default/0.975v all Folding@Home, LEPA G900 80Plus Gold - 650w average




I find this an eye opener. So really 500w is enogh for 95% of people then, heck, this info suggests most people would get by with a 350w PSU  I think I'll get one of those kill-thingmajig, pretty interesting results.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 20, 2013)

I have an i7-3770k and Z77 board sitting in boxes hopefully to get crunching tonight


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I have an i7-3770k and Z77 board sitting in boxes hopefully to get crunching tonight



One of these days your DNA is going to switch from a double helix to 0' and 1's or your rigs are going to assimilate you


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> One of these days your DNA is going to switch from a double helix to 0' and 1's or your rigs are going to assimilate you



Perhaps so.  Provided the last HP that I have left sells tomorrow, I think this system may need a Tahiti card


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I think this system may need a Tahiti card


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Perhaps so.  Provided the last HP that I have left sells tomorrow, I think this system may need a Tahiti card



Nothing but the best (for this purpose) but do remember that there is less then 83 days left of GPU work. You will have cherry pie without it since I'm going to travel again and we all know that as soon as I'm in the airport my rigs start acting up


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2013)

*New projects coming....*

New projects are coming in 2013 and maybe some additional badge opportunities! 

No details yet but here is the post from the WCG forum:



> Thanks all for your input. the number of our contributing volunteers naturally fluctuates throughout the year for various reasons, e.g. things slow down around summer and end of year holidays. Also, we lose members when a research project ends (e.g. if they had selected to only contribute to that project) - after a certain period of 'inactivity', we do contact these members to encourage them to sign up to other projects instead. This has been fairly successful at getting members to contribute again. And since *we do have new projects planned for 2013*, we hope these will attract new members!
> 
> And *we will review the input on expanding our badge offerings*.
> 
> The final point mentioned is that getting updates from researchers keeps people engaged - and we completely agree! We ask each research team to provide an update to our members at least once a quarter to set the expectations of a minimum level of engagement with the volunteer community. As I'm sure you all appreciate, the lifecycle of a scientific research project is long so it's unrealistic to expect the scientists to have much to report on a more regular basis than that. Our live webcasts (and their replays) are also a great way to help the volunteers learn more about researchers' work and set the context of where your contributions go.



Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=412903


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Nothing but the best (for this purpose) but do remember that there is less then 83 days left of GPU work. You will have cherry pie without it since I'm going to travel again and we all know that as soon as I'm in the airport my rigs start acting up


Ehh, actually I won't---come May 12th, everything but maybe one or two i7s gets shut down.  I just can't run everything when we have to foot the bill for the electricity--while I could cover it, my parents aren't willing to let me.  But I may just stay where I am...and I'll have everything going again mid-late August 


Norton said:


> New projects are coming in 2013 and maybe some additional badge opportunities!
> 
> No details yet but here is the post from the WCG forum:
> 
> ...



Awesome!  I'm all in for new projects--need new badges to search for 

I have two new systems coming online soon--a Q6600 and an E8300


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it me or is it taking several hours to run tasks now??


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Bow said:


> Is it me or is it taking several hours to run tasks now??



What tasks?  Some of the CPU tasks take well over ten or twelve hours, depending on the processor that you have.


The fan in the PSU on my 3770k rig exploded this morning--I'm weighing the pros and cons of trying to RMA the PSU now versus just deciding to hell with it and running it anyways.  I figure I'm only running a DC draw of ~90w on it, and it is an 80+ PSU, so it should be OK.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What tasks?  Some of the CPU tasks take well over ten or twelve hours, depending on the processor that you have.
> 
> 
> The fan in the PSU on my 3770k rig exploded this morning--I'm weighing the pros and cons of trying to RMA the PSU now versus just deciding to hell with it and running it anyways.  I figure I'm only running a DC draw of ~90w on it, and it is an 80+ PSU, so it should be OK.



Exploded?  

I would say run it, I hate to RMA things.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Exploded?
> 
> I would say run it, I hate to RMA things.



When I got it on Tuesday the fan rattled and scraped a bit--I woke up this morning to no rattling or scraping, but the fan off and a blade detached from the hub.  The system itself was still running though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2013)

Just put another fan on it, sure you can work that out.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2013)

quick question, what would be better for an i5 3570K a Hyper 212 EVO or a Zalman CNPS10X ? i'm going to be grabbing one of the two and am wondering which would be better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> quick question, what would be better for an i5 3570K a Hyper 212 EVO or a Zalman CNPS10X ? i'm going to be grabbing one of the two and am wondering which would be better.



Hyper 212+ EVO all the way, those zalmans are junk


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2013)

well then, my decision is easy


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just put another fan on it, sure you can work that out.


Oh, I'm sure I can replace the fan, but that would involve voiding the warranty--which I'd rather not do, given a choice.  So I may just send it back to them and decommission the AMD X2 for a week again 


AlienIsGOD said:


> well then, my decision is easy



I find the retention bracket on the Hyper 212+ to be maddening--I'd suggest the Xigmatek Gaia.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2013)

well this is what i have to choose from: http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_129&bsort=0&brand=0&price=1&location=KING&&page=1 I would like to keep it under $45 before taxes if possible.  just looking for the best performance for the price


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> well this is what i have to choose from: http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_129&bsort=0&brand=0&price=1&location=KING&&page=1 I would like to keep it under $45 before taxes if possible.  just looking for the best performance for the price



On the bleeding edge you have a Noctua U12P. I use that on my i5 3570K and I can guarantee it's possibly one of the best ones you could ever get (it's equalling my previous H100 temps inside a Fractal Arc Mini). But I've only heard good things about the 212+ so you might as well get that and celebrate the task of bolting it together with a beer afterwards (and still have some money left over).


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> well this is what i have to choose from: http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_129&bsort=0&brand=0&price=1&location=KING&&page=1 I would like to keep it under $45 before taxes if possible.  just looking for the best performance for the price



Just go ahead and go with the Hyper--no Newegg.ca?  The mounting in the Hyper can be figured out, but be prepared to spend some time working with it


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> well this is what i have to choose from: http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_129&bsort=0&brand=0&price=1&location=KING&&page=1 I would like to keep it under $45 before taxes if possible.  just looking for the best performance for the price



If you can find it on NewEgg.ca I suggest you take a look at the Xigmatek Dark Knight Night Hawk Ed. It's price dropped recently on the US NewEgg site. It's a fantastic cooler and a very easy mounting solution! 

It does a great job of keeping overclocked Bulldozer/Piledriver chips nice and cool


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2013)

The Gaia is $32 on Newegg.ca, i could go for that, it's just that there are shiesty ppl in my apt building and sometimes ppl don't get mail.  Case in point, my wife's father won a $350 Rockstar branded BMX and these ppl signed for it, faking the signature.  As long as I can get it ffrom newegg with a signature AND Identification required, i will go that route.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Welp, I've blown the circuit breaker again...hopefully they'll get it fixed before the weekend.  I guess when it comes back I'll need to move another system or two to the other circuit--probably should have done that anyways.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Welp, I've blown the circuit breaker again...hopefully they'll get it fixed before the weekend.  I guess when it comes back I'll need to move another system or two to the other circuit--probably should have done that anyways.



Considering my i7/HD 79xx systems push 300-400 watts, I wouldn't be surprised. I don't know how you manage to put up with all those rigs in your dorm room.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Considering my i7/HD 79xx systems push 300-400 watts, I wouldn't be surprised. I don't know how you manage to put up with all those rigs in your dorm room.



I just don't understand that--you said the GPU is ~100w, the CPUs are probably ~100w (for a SB/IVB), so I'd imagine maybe 250-275w tops.  My problem is that the 4P setup uses an enormous amount of electricity, and the Folding setups with their GPUs probably aren't great either.  The 2700k, 3930k, and 860 are still running, as they were on my roommate's circuit.

I think things have started to come back one, as I've just noticed computers start to pop back up in my Teamviewer list.  I'll run back to the dorm and turn things on and rearrange right after I get out of this class (just over an hour).

I'd say between the two circuits I'm easily pushing 2000 or 2200w.  If I can get the Q6600 and another i7 on my roommate's circuit that should be enough.

EDIT:  And the HD7950 is running on a 350w PSU, so I don't think it would be using _that_ much power...


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 21, 2013)

How much _ampères_ do all your devices (including coolers and fridges, lighting and so on) pull out of the wall, per power circuit group? An electrician once told me that if a fuse says "fuck it" it is usually either too much ampères or moisture. Or your fusebox is past its prime.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> How much _ampères_ do all your devices (including coolers and fridges, lighting and so on) pull out of the wall, per power circuit group? An electrician once told me that if a fuse says "fuck it" it is usually either too much ampères or moisture. Or your fusebox is past its prime.



Fridge is on the roommate's circuit, lights don't seem to be on any circuit I can tell of, cooler is a box fan in the window.  I'd assume ~20-23A for the crunchers (~5A on the roommate's circuit and then the rest on mine).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes it's not the watts but the amps that are getting you. Each "side" of your dorm room (yours then your roomates) are probably on a 15 to 20 amp breaker. You may want to check the amps your pulling at the plug on each rig. I usually limit my rigs to 2 rigs per breaker. I like to leave head room so it doesn't heat up the breaker. 


Oh and 1800 watts is about the max on one line/side/breaker of your dorm room at standard amp draw in a perfect world.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

There's no way to do two rigs/breaker--that would limit me to a total of four systems.  I've moved the Xeon DP/dual-GPU system and the i3/HD7950 to the roommate's breaker, so that should even things up a bit.


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> There's no way to do two rigs/breaker--that would limit me to a total of four systems.  I've moved the Xeon DP/dual-GPU system and the i3/HD7950 to the roommate's breaker, so that should even things up a bit.



Time to start upgrading your psu's to 80+ silver/gold (bronze at a minimum) you could drop your load on the circuit by about 10% even if you just upgrade 2 or 3 of your rigs with the heaviest loads.

and no that does not mean you can run even MOAR rigs once that's done


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2013)

Also you need to be mindful of the other things in the room on the lines. That refridge can easily spike 8 to 10 amps when the compressor starts. Also pulling to many amps can heat the breaker and doing that for a prolong period has the possibility of ending very bad for you or others in the building.  Also the wire in the wall to the outlets also has a rating on it and you could be overheating it. Think of it like the Christmas light commercial where the people had a crap ton of light plugged into one outlet with all the splitters. Didn't end very well as the overheated the outlet and it sparked and caught fire. I had 4 rigs on a power strip for a week or 2. When I moved my rigs around I looked at the outlet and you can see where it started getting dark where the power strip was pluged into it and the power strips plug had heat damage. That was just 4 rigs, 3 where x4's and one was an x2 and this was before the gpu units. All crunching and all out fitted with low power gpu's ( hd3650's, onboard hd4200, and a 7300 gt). 


All I am saying is be careful. It's great you want to have as many crunchers as you do, they just need to be spread out across more breakers. I don't want to come in here one day and find out something not good happend to you man.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Time to start upgrading your psu's to 80+ silver/gold (bronze at a minimum) you could drop your load on the circuit by about 10% even if you just upgrade 2 or 3 of your rigs with the heaviest loads.
> 
> and no that does not mean you can run even MOAR rigs once that's done



Yeah, I have a couple systems that are running PSus that aren't even 80+ certified (the 3930k, an i7, a C2D, and the AMD X2).  I can start taking the older/less efficient PSUs and using them for sales systems 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also you need to be mindful of the other things in the room on the lines. That refridge can easily spike 8 to 10 amps when the compressor starts. Also pulling to many amps can heat the breaker and doing that for a prolong period has the possibility of ending very bad for you or others in the building.  Also the wire in the wall to the outlets also has a rating on it and you could be overheating it. Think of it like the Christmas light commercial where the people had a crap ton of light plugged into one outlet with all the splitters. Didn't end very well as the overheated the outlet and it sparked and caught fire. I had 4 rigs on a power strip for a week or 2. When I moved my rigs around I looked at the outlet and you can see where it started getting dark where the power strip was pluged into it and the power strips plug had heat damage. That was just 4 rigs, 3 where x4's and one was an x2 and this was before the gpu units. All crunching and all out fitted with low power gpu's ( hd3650's, onboard hd4200, and a 7300 gt).
> 
> 
> All I am saying is be careful. It's great you want to have as many crunchers as you do, they just need to be spread out across more breakers. I don't want to come in here one day and find out something not good happend to you man.



All good suggestions.  I'll check with the maintenance staff and make sure that the wires are certified for this.  And I have things split out a lot at the wall--the rigs on my side of the wall are using all six plugs across three outlets and the ones on my roommate's side are using two more 

I may relocate a system or two to a friend's room--I can offer them use of an i7 in exchange for letting it run there and heat up a different space


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I may relocate a system or two to a friend's room--I can offer them use of an i7 in exchange for letting it run there and heat up a different space



Actually thats a great Idea. If you can find a couple different friends that would do it you can move 4 or 6 rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Actually thats a great Idea. If you can find a couple different friends that would do it you can move 4 or 6 rigs.



Well, there's no easy way to relocate the caseless systems, but I can still relocate two of the i7/GPU systems--and I can get more cases to box up more.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I'm sure I can replace the fan, but that would involve voiding the warranty--which I'd rather not do, given a choice.  So I may just send it back to them and decommission the AMD X2 for a week again



You could time it with spring break since you may have to shut rigs down anyways


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> You could time it with spring break since you may have to shut rigs down anyways



My thought exactly.  I'm going to talk to the RA on duty to see if I can leave at least some of the systems going (even just the i7s w/ GPUs would be awesome), but I expect to shut down the 4P and my older systems to keep the heat manageable.  Currently I have an 80mm fan forcing air through the PSU and that's working fine, but it's not an elegant solution


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 22, 2013)

I would leave the one with the wonky PSU off if you won't be there, and lower the amount of utilised cores of those systems you keep running (you can set that on the WCG site in your profile settings).


----------



## okidna (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally, entering Big 100 @ TPU :


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2013)

okidna said:


> Finally, entering Big 100 @ TPU :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8q15nLG.png



Very Cool!


----------



## okidna (Feb 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Very Cool!



Thanks Norton 

Little by little, point by point, getting closer to millionaire's club


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2013)

okidna said:


> Finally, entering Big 100 @ TPU :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8q15nLG.png



That was my first goal too. You just did it in way less time then I did 

Top 10 in team? Top 10 in country? There are still some milestones left to persuade


----------



## okidna (Feb 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> That was my first goal too. You just did it in way less time then I did
> 
> Top 10 in team? Top 10 in country? There are still some milestones left to persuade



Thank you for the kind words 

Top 10 in team? That would be really hard, THE REAL milestone  But who knows? Little by little, point by point


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2013)

okidna said:


> Thank you for the kind words
> 
> Top 10 in team? That would be really hard, THE REAL milestone  But who knows? *Little by little, point by point *



You will reach your goals if you set yourself to do.... one step at a time 

You're already #2 for points today in your country  You're sharing the top 2 spots with one of your TPU Team members.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2013)

Agreed. set small personal goals and it will keep you hungry for more. Right now my next goal is 15 mil.


----------



## okidna (Feb 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> You will reach your goals if you set yourself to do.... one step at a time
> 
> You're already #2 for points today in your country  You're sharing the top 2 spots with one of your TPU Team members.



Indeed, good sir. One step at a time 

Ah yes, mauriek is usually get the top spot for daily points, he got better GPU I guess. 
Just wait until I get back my 8120 and add another 7850


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I would leave the one with the wonky PSU off if you won't be there, and lower the amount of utilised cores of those systems you keep running (you can set that on the WCG site in your profile settings).


I'm thinking I might bring it home, as it's sub-100w ATm and could hold three GPUs and still be reasonably low power.  And I'd certainly turn off all of the dual cores and probably the i7-860 and down-clock the 2700k/920 a bit.


okidna said:


> Finally, entering Big 100 @ TPU :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8q15nLG.png


You've done well! 


okidna said:


> Thank you for the kind words
> 
> Top 10 in team? That would be really hard, THE REAL milestone  But who knows? Little by little, point by point



I never thought I'd make it to top-10 in the team, but it's happened 
Don't say that you can't accomplish something 

I've talked with one of my friends here and the plan is to re-locate the i7-920 to his room--provided it doesn't irritate him, I may also move the i3 there too.  I'm going to see if I can find someone who will host the 2700k as well


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

So I'm putting together a PC for my brother, just ordered most of the parts last night and should be here next week.  He's getting a 7850 and I'm hoping to get it running WCG for a day or 2 while it's here with me, as I get it all ready for him.  Hopefully it'll be a little boost for 24-48 hours


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So I'm putting together a PC for my brother, just ordered most of the parts last night and should be here next week.  He's getting a 7850 and I'm hoping to get it running WCG for a day or 2 while it's here with me, as I get it all ready for him.  Hopefully it'll be a little boost for 24-48 hours



Why not leave WCG on and tell it to crunch while the computer isn't in use?  You build him a computer, and then it crunches--seems fair to me


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Why not leave WCG on and tell it to crunch while the computer isn't in use?  You build him a computer, and then it crunches--seems fair to me



I did think about that 
They never leave the pc on, so it really wouldn't do any good.  What I think I'll do is subtly encourage him to leave it running all the time, and then I could squeeze it in, maybe tell him it's better for the pc to run continually than to keep turning it on and off


----------



## t_ski (Feb 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So I'm putting together a PC for my brother, just ordered most of the parts last night and should be here next week.  He's getting a 7850 and I'm hoping to get it running WCG for a day or 2 while it's here with me, as I get it all ready for him.  Hopefully it'll be a little boost for 24-48 hours



Tell him you need it for at least a week to do some "stability testing."


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Tell him you need it for at least a week to do some "stability testing."



Absolutely, I'll be doing some mild overclocking before handing it over, so I'll have to test it to ensure stability.  Sounds good to me


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll just leave this here 






Woot!


----------



## okidna (Feb 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130223/25 million.jpg
> 
> Woot!


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

Good work Norton! 


I've been negotiating with KieX and I'm going to be sponsoring his double-HD7970 rig at least for a month or two.  I can't afford to run it indefinitely, but it's a good solution to buying more hardware of my own, and keeps a lot of power going.  The plan is that we'd switch things over on Tuesday, so I may be able to (briefly) manage nearly 600k/day


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I may be able to (briefly) manage nearly 600k/day



 That's incredible!  

Me so jelly


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn I have a GPU fan making noise, sure its a bearing
Have to go to town, look at it more later today.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

Bow said:


> Damn I have a GPU fan making noise, sure its a bearing
> Have to go to town, look at it more later today.



I feel your pain broseph 

I've gotta shut down a little later today due to some issues with my sound card.  I'm not sure what's going on, but it keeps going out, it stops working, have to constantly uninstall and reinstall drivers.  It won't work a day straight now.  

Maybe it's Win 8, but I think it's dying....  Likely I'll be going back to onboard for a while. :shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good work Norton!
> 
> 
> I've been negotiating with KieX and I'm going to be sponsoring his double-HD7970 rig at least for a month or two.  I can't afford to run it indefinitely, but it's a good solution to buying more hardware of my own, and keeps a lot of power going.  The plan is that we'd switch things over on Tuesday, so I may be able to (briefly) manage nearly 600k/day



Great plan and thx to both of you for working it out.

I will be traveling for some time (extending the GPU time left) and despite my rigs run practical without errors history tells that they start acting up when I'm in the airport.

I will leave my mayor rigs on-line until my rig-sitter no longer can solve whatever problem with a restart.

I will in advance congratulate KieX with his 50M and ION with his cherry pie


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 23, 2013)

Bow said:


> Damn I have a GPU fan making noise, sure its a bearing
> Have to go to town, look at it more later today.





manofthem said:


> I feel your pain broseph
> 
> I've gotta shut down a little later today due to some issues with my sound card.  I'm not sure what's going on, but it keeps going out, it stops working, have to constantly uninstall and reinstall drivers.  It won't work a day straight now.
> 
> Maybe it's Win 8, but I think it's dying....  Likely I'll be going back to onboard for a while. :shadedshu



Ahh technology. I don't think I have ever had a PC that just worked without giving me problems...


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 23, 2013)

Guys, your WCG sig-pics don't work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Guys, your WCG sig-pics don't work.



I also noticed that.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 23, 2013)

Hmmmm :/


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

I've successfully moved the i7-920/3xHD7770 system to a friend's room and he says that he can't even notice the additional noise.  Success 

I'm going to see about relocating the i3-HD7950 as well--or maybe one of the i7s


----------



## theonedub (Feb 23, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Hmmmm :/
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130223/hmmm.png



2 issues: 

1- you cannot use that domain to host your sig as it stands. You can ask W1zzard via PM to add the domain to the safe list and he will consider your request. Thats what I did, and he added the site that hosts my sig to the 'whitelist'

2- I notice that the sig is a gif. If its animated, its a no go. Signatures cannot be animated- even WCG ones. My one and only infraction came from using an animated gif WCG Sig a few years ago,  If its non animated, its not an issue.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> 2 issues:
> 
> 1- you cannot use that domain to host your sig as it stands. You can ask W1zzard via PM to add the domain to the safe list and he will consider your request. Thats what I did, and he added the site that hosts my sig to the 'whitelist'
> 
> 2- I notice that the sig is a gif. If its animated, its a no go. Signatures cannot be animated- even WCG ones. My one and only infraction came from using an animated gif WCG Sig a few years ago,  If its non animated, its not an issue.



Thanks! The original one was a gif (the one that should be visible now) but its not animated so it's all good. The sig wasn't working and had a notice saying to change it to blah blah blah so ya. It works now for some reason so w/e


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2013)

I suggest using Free-DC or boincstats.com for the sig-pic with stats.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 24, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I suggest using Free-DC or boincstats.com for the sig-pic with stats.



But this one looks pretty  when it's working...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2013)

I was gone for the weekend and being about 5 hours from home i didn't feel comfortable leaving the rigs crunching, So my production was down. I am now back and they are up and running. I'm hoping to see 75k ppd.
Once i get a better case and psu for x2 cruncher i will be upgrading the CPU to a 6 core if the motherboard supports it.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2013)

One of my remote rigs is locking up with BSOD's (page faults) 

It's the Julia rig with the 6870 so I put the 6870 into the Trish rig for now and will need to find out what's causing the trouble on this one 

I'll be taking it home today to see what happened but I may just go ahead and strip everything out of it and setup the X58/980X/GTX 670 folder rig in this case and call it a day..... quite a worthwhile upgrade from an 880G/1045T rig imho 

*UPDATE- swapped out the ram last night and it ran until early afternoon w/o errors or BSOD's so I put the GTX 670 in it and am going to let the rig crunch on cpu and single gpu wu's until the end of the challenge. The 670 takes just over 10 minutes to finish a gpu wu... about equal to a 6870.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2013)

I am finally moving to an ssd. I have had the ssd for a month or two as a game drive but I think it is time to put windows on it. I have not really looked into it yet, but how do you guys manage boinc with an ssd? I am assuming I install and tell it to put everything on my secondary 500gb hdd and that would be it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am finally moving to an ssd. I have had the ssd for a month or two as a game drive but I think it is time to put windows on it. I have not really looked into it yet, but how do you guys manage boinc on an ssd? I am assuming I tell it to put everything on my secondary 500gb hdd and that would be it.



Yeah, I never installed anything regarding BOINC on my SSD.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been using two Vertex 4 256GB in Raid 0 for about three months now on my main rig with the OS and BOINC installed. No problems to report at this time...


----------



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2013)

I did not see any life lost due to BOINC when I broken my array, flashed the firmware to the drives and installed Win8.  I was surprised myself.  However, I have since moved BOINC to the storage drive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just picked up a Phenom 9150e quad. Should I use it or a Athlon II 240?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just picked up a Phenom 9150e quad. Should I use it or a Athlon II 240?



I'd say they should be roughly equal for BOINC, but that for anything else the AIIX2 would deliver a much better experience.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'd say they should be roughly equal for BOINC, but that for anything else the AIIX2 would deliver a much better experience.



Hmmm Yea, I may just turn around and flip it on ebay for something else. Thanks ION!


----------



## KrisC (Feb 28, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am finally moving to an ssd. I have had the ssd for a month or two as a game drive but I think it is time to put windows on it. I have not really looked into it yet, but how do you guys manage boinc with an ssd? I am assuming I install and tell it to put everything on my secondary 500gb hdd and that would be it.



My machine is 100% pure SSD and zero issues with boinc up to this point. On another note - will 85* 24/7 on a 3570k be bad for it? Running @ 4.2ghz on auto volts with a stock cooler (friend of mine desperately needed a cooler so I sold him my h80i until I get a Kraken cooler).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

KrisC said:


> My machine is 100% pure SSD and zero issues with boinc up to this point. On another note - will 85* 24/7 on a 3570k be bad for it? Running @ 4.2ghz on auto volts with a stock cooler (friend of mine desperately needed a cooler so I sold him my h80i until I get a Kraken cooler).



Actually what's funny is the SSD I had for years that gave me nothing but issues is the one in one of my crunchers since I had no more HDD's to use on it and it's crunching away without an issue.  I just heard that all that writing/reading shortened their life span a bit.  But since I didn't care about this particular SSD I didn't care if it went bad or not.   Guess it just wanted some abuse


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

KrisC said:


> My machine is 100% pure SSD and zero issues with boinc up to this point. On another note - will 85* 24/7 on a 3570k be bad for it? Running @ 4.2ghz on auto volts with a stock cooler (friend of mine desperately needed a cooler so I sold him my h80i until I get a Kraken cooler).



That's hot.  I'm not sure of the voltage that you need--I have my 3770k @ 4GHz @ 1.106v on a stock cooler, and it loads at ~70C (plus or minus 7 degrees depending on room temp).  I'd try downclocking just a tad (even to 4GHz) and dropping the voltage a bit.

On the other hand, 85C for a month or two probably isn't a crisis.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 28, 2013)

My 3770K @ 4.3GHz/1.18v maxes out (non-IntelBurnTest) at 82c on a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer, thanks to Intel's junk IHS thermal paste. I'm not to worried about it and may even de-lid it if I can get some Coolaboratory Liquid Metal Pro to put under the lid.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My 3770K @ 4.3GHz/1.18v maxes out (non-IntelBurnTest) at 82c on a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer, thanks to Intel's junk IHS thermal paste. I'm not to worried about it and may even de-lid it if I can get some Coolaboratory Liquid Metal Pro to put under the lid.



That really seems quite hot to me--given that it's a much better cooler than stock and you aren't running much higher clocked than I am.

EDIT:  Just checked my temps again, and either my room is really hot right now (not sure, I'm in the library) or the CPU just runs hotter than I remembered.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 1, 2013)

just bought this: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-417210687-amd-phenom-ii-x6-black-1090t-_JM


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> just bought this: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-417210687-amd-phenom-ii-x6-black-1090t-_JM



1090T .... nice chip!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't been around much, but just dropped in to say keep up the good work every body.  You guys are doing an amazing job!

@ Ion,  Here's a way to figure out how many computers you can run before your breaker trips.  Take a volt meter and stick each end in a slot at the wall socket.  You should be at 120 volts plus or minus a couple.  Now your average breaker is 15 amps, but I'd guess the dorms would run a 20 amp breaker so they aren't tripping all the time. 

volts x amps=wattage

120 x 15=1800 watts before the 15 amp breaker trips

120 x 20=2400 watts before the 20 amp breaker trips

I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> 1090T .... nice chip!



I think I've my cruncher farm laid out:
1 GPU cruncher w/ PDC 620 + 7750 
1 CPU cruncher w/ 1090T
The machines at work: Turion ML-37, AMD V120, Celeron 900, PDC E5800 and the upgraded CCTVDVR will run an Athlon X4 620 with 3 cores dedicated to WCG.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 1, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't been around much, but just dropped in to say keep up the good work every body.  You guys are doing an amazing job!
> 
> @ Ion,  Here's a way to figure out how many computers you can run before your breaker trips.  Take a volt meter and stick each end in a slot at the wall socket.  You should be at 120 volts plus or minus a couple.  Now your average breaker is 15 amps, but I'd guess the dorms would run a 20 amp breaker so they aren't tripping all the time.
> 
> ...



Here in the NL, 16 amps is usual except for groups likely to be used for fridges etc. (20 amps), both at 240 volts. I need to pay for my electricity though, so that is one of the reasons I will not turn my dorm room into a "[Ion] style" place. Despite the larger "headroom".


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Here in the NL, 16 amps is usual except for groups likely to be used for fridges etc. (20 amps), both at 240 volts. I need to pay for my electricity though, so that is one of the reasons I will not turn my dorm room into a "[Ion] style" place. Despite the larger "headroom".



I'd love to have a true 240v power source for my farm. The closest things we have in America are the 208v leg of a 3 phase power source or using hot to hot (opposing 120v legs) but I think that might be dangerous for computer power supplies if some sort of fluctuation occurs. I'm no electrical distribution expert, though.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'd love to have a true 240v power source for my farm. The closest things we have in America are the 208v leg of a 3 phase power source or using hot to hot (opposing 120v legs) but I think that might be dangerous for computer power supplies if some sort of fluctuation occurs. I'm no electrical distribution expert, though.



230/240v single phase is common in the US (just not a typical household voltage)- you're referring to 208v 3 phase which is different. Home central AC units run on 230/240v single phase.

Upsizing your incoming 120v to a dedicated 240v circuit may work just fine for you.... look into it a bit more if you're really interested 

FYI- I deal with all kinds of different voltages at work so I know there's quite a few options available.....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't been around much, but just dropped in to say keep up the good work every body.  You guys are doing an amazing job!
> 
> @ Ion,  Here's a way to figure out how many computers you can run before your breaker trips.  Take a volt meter and stick each end in a slot at the wall socket.  You should be at 120 volts plus or minus a couple.  Now your average breaker is 15 amps, but I'd guess the dorms would run a 20 amp breaker so they aren't tripping all the time.
> 
> ...



We get twenty amps here.  And as an EE intended major, I'm clear how all of this works 
I'll bring my multimeter back from break


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't been around much, but just dropped in to say keep up the good work every body.  You guys are doing an amazing job!
> 
> @ Ion,  Here's a way to figure out how many computers you can run before your breaker trips.  Take a volt meter and stick each end in a slot at the wall socket.  You should be at 120 volts plus or minus a couple.  Now your average breaker is 15 amps, but I'd guess the dorms would run a 20 amp breaker so they aren't tripping all the time.
> 
> ...



Good info for those who didn't' know.   Thanks.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think some of us run into our electrical problems because we may not have evaluated the peak power consumption of the machines effectively (myself included). My 3770K + HD 7970 + GTS 450 didn't show its peak power consumption until after a day of continuous operation where it was consuming 30-50w more than I had observed previously. What used to be a regular minimum of 360w  turned into 400-410w with peaks in the 430w range on my Kill-A-Watt, which is why I only have 3 "super duty" computing rigs (i7-870 + 2600K + 3770K + GTX 465 + 2x GTX 460 + 2x GTS 450 + 7950 + 7970) consuming a peak of 1600w and 2 other rigs amounting to 300w on this 20A circuit.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 2, 2013)

awaiting for the 1090T


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm now home on break 

I've powered down some of my systems (4P, C2Ds, Atom, C2Q).  I'm going to suspend the rest of them with plans to wake them up on Sunday--hopefully since they appear to be off, they'll be ignored.  Worst case scenario things will be unplugged--but I'm hoping that doesn't happen.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2013)

The AMD Bulldozer cruncher 





The I7 cruncher 





I know there is another thread for showing off the cruncher but I wanted to post it here also.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

Two impressive systems you have there 

I'm surprised that both are WC'ed, but I bet it helps keep the temps in check


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Two impressive systems you have there
> 
> I'm surprised that both are WC'ed, but I bet it helps keep the temps in check



When i get a new case,PSU and CPU for the 3rd system it will also be WC'ed. It keeps the temps nice and keeps the noise down. I run my fans on "quiet" mode in the bios and have some of them running on the 5v line. All of my video cards run at max 55% fan speed and they are very quiet.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> When i get a new case,PSU and CPU for the 3rd system it will also be WC'ed. It keeps the temps nice and keeps the noise down. I run my fans on "quiet" mode in the bios and have some of them running on the 5v line. All of my video cards run at max 55% fan speed and they are very quiet.



Well, I'd imagine that would help quite a bit 

My GTX470s are in desperate need of WCing--they're easily the hottest/loudest things I'm running.  But it would b quite expensive, so they just stay hot and loud


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 4, 2013)

Got a 7770 on a Sunday sale for roughly the price of a 7750  It was online so it should show up here around Thursday. Won't help much in the challenge but it'll sure help me to keep getting a healthy amount of ppd once I put down some of my rigs.

With this change the dedicated crunchers are going to be 1090T, 1055T, 3 cores of the X4 620 and a P G620+7770.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 4, 2013)

Your building a nice little farm there TRWOV
You got the crunching bug


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm going to cruch at full throttle until Holy Week. After that the crunchers will have to do (can't keep all my machines going 24/7 indefinitely). Still they should get around 30000ppd, at least until the GPU WUs dry up. After that I guess the X6s will net around 3000ppd each and the 620s around 1500 or so.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 4, 2013)

Just put my HD6950 fr sell, I might have someone taking it. I'll be running on the HD5670 for a couple of days, as I will be looking for a nice price on a brand new HD7970  , looking for Gigabyte or Asus, as for me Powercolor is a no go, for the cstomer service I had. I knwo t hose card are s beautiful, but I prefer buying from a company that has a service point in Canada.

Instead, I'll be looking for HD7950, but would be prefer the 7970.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Just put my HD6950 fr sell, I might have someone taking it. I'll be running on the HD5670 for a couple of days, as I will be looking for a nice price on a brand new HD7970  , looking for Gigabyte or Asus, as for me Powercolor is a no go, for the cstomer service I had. I knwo t hose card are s beautiful, but I prefer buying from a company that has a service point in Canada.
> 
> Instead, I'll be looking for HD7950, but would be prefer the 7970.


That would be a nice addition.  I've been eyeballing some video cards myself recently.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 5, 2013)

Sold man! 140$, I bought it 2 years ago for 209$ before tax 

I am soo happy, first card I use that long, and sell back for nice price.

Looking for a nice discount of HD7970 now. if the best I see is again the Powercolor PCS+ (http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=79572&vpn=AX7970 3GBD5-2DHPV&manufacture=PowerColor&promoid=1324)

or http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=67547&vpn=GV-R797OC-3GD&manufacture=Gigabyte&promoid=1324

I would like to grab it again near 359$ like I saw :S I would like not powercolor but they have good card. Just Customer support is in California :S

There's xfx: http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=67172&vpn=FX797ATDFC&manufacture=XFX&promoid=1324

But I do not like them :S looks like cheap cooler and poor overclocking from review :S


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Sold man! 140$, I bought it 2 years ago for 209$ before tax
> 
> I am soo happy, first card I use that long, and sell back for nice price.
> 
> ...



XFX likes to go BOOM!!! 
Take a peek:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/...0-7970-7990-owners-thread/21460#post_19358527
*Jstn7477 had a terrible time with his 7950 too :shadedshu

Check into Sapphire or MSI (non-reference coolers)- Don't know if there are any good deals or cust. support in your area?


----------



## okidna (Mar 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> XFX likes to go BOOM!!!
> Take a peek:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/...0-7970-7990-owners-thread/21460#post_19358527
> *Jstn7477 had a terrible time with his 7950 too :shadedshu





So, that cards just went BOOM!? Shocking


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2013)

okidna said:


> So, that cards just went BOOM!? Shocking



Looks like the vapor chamber bloated/blew out..... forgot where I got the link originally?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 5, 2013)

The XFX cooler is just as annoying as the stock cooler. My first brand new card had a fan bearing go in 3 weeks, and they sent me an older refurbished card which I think the vapor chamber failed on because it was hitting 95c and max fan speed by the time I beat Far Cry 3. The VRM section was bare minimum, the cooler (while cool looking) is tailored to each model to be "just enough" and in general they need a lifetime warranty because you'll be sending their card back at least once a year lmao. Bought a Gigabyte 7950 Windforce 3x last month and not only did it come with a 1GHz BIOS and beefy VRM, but I didn't have to waste $80 just getting a good cooler.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> XFX likes to go BOOM!!!
> Take a peek:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/...0-7970-7990-owners-thread/21460#post_19358527
> *Jstn7477 had a terrible time with his 7950 too :shadedshu
> ...



sapphire, there is one in canada, but I have heard if they need to send the card to China, you have to pay shipping. but they are a bit pricy.. I'm looking at gigabyte, or instead, I'll go back with Powercolor, as Asus are Pricy.. I'll see MSI for customer service

thanks


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah and to go well, guess who's got a house this summer???? ME and my wife!! Just bought it!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Yeah and to go well, guess who's got a house this summer???? ME and my wife!! Just bought it!!!



Hey congrats dude!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2013)

I have some bad news, I maybe giving up crunching by summer time as I will likely be moving out of state and the place I am going to won't have a fixed electric bill so i likely won't be able to afford to power the rigs. till then i will be crunching full steam 24/7


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 5, 2013)

Habemus Phenom!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have some bad news, I maybe giving up crunching by summer time as I will likely be moving out of state and the place I am going to won't have a fixed electric bill so i likely won't be able to afford to power the rigs. till then i will be crunching full steam 24/7



Well, I'm sorry to hear about that--but I hope you're able to keep it up in full or in part


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm sorry to hear about that--but I hope you're able to keep it up in full or in part



Me and my girl split up today and I will likely be moving in with another girl once i can find a job there  
The part that sucks is the flat rate electric i will be losing when I do move. I will be keeping the rigs so I will crunch when i can afford it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Yeah and to go well, guess who's got a house this summer???? ME and my wife!! Just bought it!!!



Congrats buddy 



p_o_s_pc said:


> I have some bad news, I maybe giving up crunching by summer time as I will likely be moving out of state and the place I am going to won't have a fixed electric bill so i likely won't be able to afford to power the rigs. till then i will be crunching full steam 24/7





p_o_s_pc said:


> Me and my girl split up today and I will likely be moving in with another girl once i can find a job there
> The part that sucks is the flat rate electric i will be losing when I do move. I will be keeping the rigs so I will crunch when i can afford it.



Sorry to hear about you and Ashley (right?) man.   Hope things work out for you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 6, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry to hear about you and Ashley (right?) man.   Hope things work out for you.


Yeah it is Ashli, it was by my choice. i had planed it if she lost the baby just for the fact that I haven't been happy with her anymore(not going to air my dirty laundry on a public forum). 
Thanks for wishing me the best.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Yeah it is Ashli, it was by my choice. i had planed it if she lost the baby just for the fact that I haven't been happy with her anymore(not going to air my dirty laundry on a public forum).
> Thanks for wishing me the best.



Well I guess everything happens for a reason bro, I'm here if you need me man.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.gpugrid.net/ could be a good way to continue using our GPUs (overnight) to assist humanitarian research. It is a BOINC project as well, so no need to run multiple clients.


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm planning make a new Rig just for crunching and I'm thinking about buy FX 8320 since is cheap but compared to intel are they better for chunch?
FX 8320 + HD7770 might be a solid cruncher.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> I'm planning make a new Rig just for crunching and I'm thinking about buy FX 8320 since is cheap but compared to intel are they better for chunch?
> FX 8320 + HD7770 might be a solid cruncher.



That would make a good cruncher..... Intel setups will be better on power usage.

*note- imo the 8350 is worth the extra cost if you go with an FX setup


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> That would make a good cruncher..... Intel setups will be better on power usage.
> 
> *note- imo the 8350 is worth the extra cost if you go with an FX setup



The difference is about 15€ so isn't much and a nice 500w psu can handle it even it overclock, something like CX 500 or XFX 550 (they are the most common here).


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> The difference is about 15€ so isn't much and a nice 500w psu can handle it even it overclock, something like CX 500 or XFX 550 (they are the most common here).



Either of those psu should be fine

I have a CX500 running fine with an FX-6200 rig (overclocked to 4Ghz)


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 6, 2013)

And it appears there is  a small group of people who crunch for that project under the banner of TPU: http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/2592124/projectList
So when the HCC GPU WUs dry up I can hook onto that team, I suppose. 

*Edit:* The front page is quite misleading because as it seems they stopped supporting ATI/AMD cards (went from openCL to CUDA). I should have taken a decent look from the start instead of creating "false hope".


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> I'm planning make a new Rig just for crunching and I'm thinking about buy FX 8320 since is cheap but compared to intel are they better for chunch?
> FX 8320 + HD7770 might be a solid cruncher.



An overclocked one can definitely compete with a pre-SB i7, but at 125w stock, power consumption is kinda enormous.  Particularly with CPUs like the 77w i7-3770k


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 7, 2013)

*Stuck WUs?*

Can it happen? I got three on the Ubuntu client. They've been going for over 10 hours now, ETA shows "---" and progress doesn't go up.  What can I do to unstuck them?


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe it is better to install the OS to HDD if you have one, that stick is not doing much good seemingly. Doing a stability test may be a good idea as well.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2013)

Well guys i'm lowering my output from 65% to 30%. The heat is getting uncontrollable. Just waiting for the watercooling parts to finish coming in. and them Wham! Bam! 100%


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Can it happen? I got three on the Ubuntu client. They've been going for over 10 hours now, ETA shows "---" and progress doesn't go up.  What can I do to unstuck them?



This can happen occassionally- just abort the work unit. You will lose the credit for that work unit but it will free up the core/thread to go ahead and process another.

This used to occur a few times a week on me when I was running a Linux server for a fellow Team member for a while last year.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 7, 2013)

I suspended them and then re-started the client, that seemed to work. I'll check tonight to see if any other are stuck.

I was hoping to be able to run my crunchers on Ubuntu but if I'll have to tend to them daily like this (pretty inconvenient since they're headless) maybe I'll have to switch to Windows. I've been running two crunchers on W7's grace period, I'll see how they behave after that.

Does W7 shutdown after 2 hours like Vista did when you had an inactivated copy?


EDIT: Looks like I should be able to run them on W7. Apparently Windows update gets disabled and you can't customize the desktop but it won't kick you out. The Sempron cruncher is going to run out of the grace period after March 11th, I'll keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 7, 2013)

Did you use the pakage manager to to install BOINC, or did you download it from the Berkeley website? I suggest doing the latter and extracting the files to /home/{your_name}


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 7, 2013)

I used the Software Center


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Software Center still uses the old 7.0.27 version. I haven't bothered updating mine as I took the "dead weight" machines offline (A stock Dell Dimension 8300 with a P4 s478 3GHz HT, 875P board and FX 5200 literally takes 160w for 250-500 PPD) and moved my GCN rigs to Win7, but I still have a Pentium M laptop and my Dimension E520/Xeon X3210 using Ubuntu.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I used the Software Center



Use the lastmentioaned method as described in my post, not the package manager (the Software Center is a frontend for that).


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't remember where I saw it mentioned earlier, but is there any problem with having BOINC installed on the ssd?  I was about to uninstall and reinstall to my hdd, just in case.  I'm assuming there's a lot of writes going on there, but I never thought it was something to worry about....

Any thoughts?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't think its any issue, can't imagine its any worse than having an OS installed. I've had BOINC on my SSD since I bought it.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm using an 8GB USB stick for the boinc data on my SSD systems just in case.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm using an 8GB USB stick for the boinc data on my SSD systems just in case.



That's not a bad idea   Maybe i'll try that


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

I have BOINC on the SSD in my laptop and I haven't had any issues over the last ~eight months


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Nordic (Mar 8, 2013)

I dont think boinc being on an ssd would cause problems, it just might shorten its life a little and I mean a little. Boinc makes lots of writes and it seems like it is pretty easy just to install it on anther drive if you can.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 8, 2013)

dammit, no video!!!  too tired to troubleshoot now... later...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 8, 2013)

My 2600K rig locked up at around 7:30pm last night, so I lost some huge points. It's back up and running for now, though.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2013)

Had a power outage last night. According to the electrical clock it was around 2 am. Needless to say the systems were down for about 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 8, 2013)

This is extremely weird. The 7770 shows video fine on the M5A78 but on both of my Gigabyte Intel boards it doesn't  

Any hints? The H61 board had a 6570 installed and the Z77 board a 6950, both working fine. Maybe it has to do with UEFI bios on the GPU? I recall Powercolor touting something of the sort.

Windows loads fine as I can hear the welcome sound and the Z77X-UD3H shows AO (All OK) on the debug LED display, it's like the GPU refuses to send video or something.

At least I know it works.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

My FX-6200 rig stopped reporting a few days ago- I did a quick reset yesterday and it seems to be doing OK now. 

It runs CPU work only so the output is a lot lower than my other rigs (about 3k ppd)


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 8, 2013)

Got the 7770 running  Fail-safe defaults did the trick. Very weird, not even resetting the CMOS solved the issue.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> My FX-6200 rig stopped reporting a few days ago- I did a quick reset yesterday and it seems to be doing OK now.
> 
> It runs CPU work only so the output is a lot lower than my other rigs (about 3k ppd)


3k PPD isn't bad--still 10x what the Atom pulls.  HCC isn't the only important project here 


TRWOV said:


> Got the 7770 running  Fail-safe defaults did the trick. Very weird, not even resetting the CMOS solved the issue.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2013)

dammit... forgot to clear the queue... I just saw the results status and there are 6 pages of errors for the 7770 cruncher. Must have auto-errored.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there something like remote desktop for Ubuntu? I was thinking that I could control the Ubuntu client this way it would solve my problem about having to check on them.

EDIT: Google to the rescue.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Is there something like remote desktop for Ubuntu? I was thinking that I could control the Ubuntu client this way it would solve my problem about having to check on them.
> 
> EDIT: Google to the rescue.



VNC, ssh, TeamViewer, etc


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2013)

Now that the challenge is over I will be spending some time doing maintenance on my rigs. My ppd may bounce around over the next few weeks as a result but the drop shouldn't be too severe


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm going to take down the Sempron+6450 cruncher, I'll let the 7770 and the 1090T pick up the slack.

Also, it seems that suspending-resuming is the recommended fix for the stuck WUs (seems to be a memory leak problem): http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=16378


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

Some good news from me--I tentatively have a buyer for a Dell E4300 I have--if that goes through (tomorrow) then I'll be buying a solid WC setup for the 3930k and hopefully putting an end to the thermal throttling


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Have fun with the chip.  I had it on a h100 so good water will be treat.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> ^^ Have fun with the chip.  I had it on a h100 so good water will be treat.



It's running on a Xigmatek Gaia right now which does poorly at best (80C)--but I have ~1500w getting dumped into a small room, so I'd imagine the ambients are wicked high ATM.  I think I'll get either a H2O-920 or a 240mm custom kit.  Decisions, decisions


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> EDIT: Looks like I should be able to run them on W7. Apparently Windows update gets disabled and you can't customize the desktop but it won't kick you out. The Sempron cruncher is going to run out of the grace period after March 11th, I'll keep a close eye on it.



You mean the 30 day activation window?  You could rearm every 30 days to keep it going to about 4 months.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm going to run them on Ubuntu with remote access from Windows to keep an eye on stuck WUs.


----------



## topry (Mar 11, 2013)

While new to your forum, I've lurked for a while and appreciate the wealth of information you have shared on GPU processing, which has helped renew my interest in grid computing.

I was spec'ing a dedicated 'cruncher' with 3x7770's in a HAF-XB when I saw a post that WCG expects the GPU tasks to run out in the June time-frame. While I would not mind switching to other GPU related tasks/projects, I read other posts that seemed to indicate the 7770s may not be as well suited to folding and other projects as they are with WCG's current HCC wu's.

Could someone with experience with 7770s comment on what other tasks/projects they may be well suited? I have ample CPU crunchers, so if there isn't anything currently well suited for this config, I will likely postpone this until something else comes up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok guys, At a time in my life I feel needs to be explained. I may possibly start to slow down soon on crunching and this is all due to the fact that my job is being eliminated by the end of the month. This will drop around 1200$ a month for my family income. I will not sell what I have cause I know if I do I will probably not be able to get it back anytime soon. All preparations for money savings have gone into effect which include all work being stopped on my 1965 Ford F100. Shit happens I know and I have put out like 10 applications since hearing of my situation. I still want to remain apart of this community if that means getting point in here and there or setup some kinda of energy saving settings on the 5770 but I will try to trinkle in the points.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Brandon. Hopefully you find work somewhere else soon. Let m,e know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2013)

topry said:


> While new to your forum, I've lurked for a while and appreciate the wealth of information you have shared on GPU processing, which has helped renew my interest in grid computing.
> 
> I was spec'ing a dedicated 'cruncher' with 3x7770's in a HAF-XB when I saw a post that WCG expects the GPU tasks to run out in the June time-frame. While I would not mind switching to other GPU related tasks/projects, I read other posts that seemed to indicate the 7770s may not be as well suited to folding and other projects as they are with WCG's current HCC wu's.
> 
> Could someone with experience with 7770s comment on what other tasks/projects they may be well suited? I have ample CPU crunchers, so if there isn't anything currently well suited for this config, I will likely postpone this until something else comes up.



A pair of 7850's or 7870's may be the better option (2x7850's= 3x7770's on performance and cost atm). I saw some info that F@H may be giving better support to Radeon cards... which I am also looking into  so you have may have the option to use the cards for F@H if or when GPU crunching has finished. 

@Brandon- that really sucks man... However, it is not BS to say that when one door closes, another opens. Do your best to care of family and keep your mind, ears, and eyes open for that next opportunity


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear Brandon.  If there is anything I can do please let me know buddy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's concern, at this point its all about money saving on the homefront so things have started to cut back like cell phone bill and such. I will try to leave my desktop running at work until the big day comes I must leave (maybe 2 weeks or earlier) but once it is down it could be down for a while.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2013)

Just do what you have to do.  In all reality DC is not priority. We all have our moments man.  Right now you have more important things to think about.


----------



## topry (Mar 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> A pair of 7850's or 7870's may be the better option (2x7850's= 3x7770's on performance and cost atm). I saw some info that F@H may be giving better support to Radeon cards... which I am also looking into  so you have may have the option to use the cards for F@H if or when GPU crunching has finished.



Thanks for the input - I'm still evaluating potential GPU's. While price/performance is 'a' factor, it's not the primary driver as I appreciate the constant fluidity of the GPU market. Obviously, just a hobby, but would prefer not to drop 1k+ on a system that is dedicated to GPU crunching only to find limited purpose for it in 3 odd months.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2013)

topry said:


> Thanks for the input - I'm still evaluating potential GPU's. While price/performance is 'a' factor, it's not the primary driver as I appreciate the constant fluidity of the GPU market. Obviously, just a hobby, but would prefer not to drop 1k+ on a system that is dedicated to GPU crunching only to find limited purpose for it in 3 odd months.



If WCG doesn't continue GPU work there are other BOINC projects that do.

The Radeon 7xxx cards should be ideal for any project that has OpenCL support. I believe that it is the GCN architecture on the cards that really makes them stand out. 

The other consideration is double precision (DP) compute performance.... 7750/7770's don't do DP AFAIK, 7850/7870's do, and 7950/7970's do very much. If you want to maximize your chances of having work to do on a GPU then the 7950/7970 cards may be the best bet even if though they are the most expensive.

I'll likely stay in the middle of the road with 78xx cards and take my chances since I've already invested in them.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> If WCG doesn't continue GPU work there are other BOINC projects that do.
> 
> The Radeon 7xxx cards should be ideal for any project that has OpenCL support. I believe that it is the GCN architecture on the cards that really makes them stand out.
> 
> ...



Does your GPU only do WU, or you play a bit games? has if no gaming, thoses HD7850 still cost not too much for good performance.

So I guess this is the right choice like you said.


----------



## topry (Mar 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> The other consideration is double precision (DP) compute performance.... 7750/7770's don't do DP AFAIK, 7850/7870's do, and 7950/7970's do very much. If you want to maximize your chances of having work to do on a GPU then the 7950/7970 cards may be the best bet even if though they are the most expensive.
> 
> I'll likely stay in the middle of the road with 78xx cards and take my chances since I've already invested in them.



Another excellent point - assuming you are correct that the 7770 cannot do DP, then I would not want those. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2013)

My ATI cards used to do awesome in whata it called, Milky Way @home projects?


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2013)

topry said:


> Another excellent point - assuming you are correct that the 7770 cannot do DP, then I would not want those. Thanks for bringing that up.



Even if they can, the DP output would be lousy compared to a 7970. WCG GPU crunching can scale with # of stream processors- this is not the case with DP performance. iirc a 7970 can do over 1Tflop in DP



Chicken Patty said:


> My ATI cards used to do awesome in whata it called, Milky Way @home projects?



Not sure how well they do now.... seems like performance changes (sometimes better/sometimes worse) with each architecture change


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2013)

I used my 6xxx series and it did pretty good.


----------



## topry (Mar 11, 2013)

According to this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_HD_7000_Series, the 7770's support DP, but...at a fraction of others.  Everything prior to Tahiti is fairly anemic in that category.

Definitely more research to do!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 11, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I used my 6xxx series and it did pretty good.



My 6950 did awesome in milky way. I have well over a million credits from it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, At a time in my life I feel needs to be explained. I may possibly start to slow down soon on crunching and this is all due to the fact that my job is being eliminated by the end of the month. This will drop around 1200$ a month for my family income. I will not sell what I have cause I know if I do I will probably not be able to get it back anytime soon. All preparations for money savings have gone into effect which include all work being stopped on my 1965 Ford F100. Shit happens I know and I have put out like 10 applications since hearing of my situation. I still want to remain apart of this community if that means getting point in here and there or setup some kinda of energy saving settings on the 5770 but I will try to trinkle in the points.



First of all, good luck to you and your relatives. Secondly, I recommend highly to setup your WCG profile to allow power management to take effect, only crunching on computers your family uses anyway. Maybe going from CFX to single-card might help to save power also, but with the decreasing idle draw of gfx cards with each new gen I doubt it would make much difference. Stopping to crunch on GPUs (or underclocking them) should help you save power too.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 11, 2013)

Before you underclock, try seeing how low you can go with voltage while having stock clocks. That is how people get the most work/watts when mining bitcoins. Do the same with your cpu if you want to bring its power down also.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, At a time in my life I feel needs to be explained. I may possibly start to slow down soon on crunching and this is all due to the fact that my job is being eliminated by the end of the month. This will drop around 1200$ a month for my family income. I will not sell what I have cause I know if I do I will probably not be able to get it back anytime soon. All preparations for money savings have gone into effect which include all work being stopped on my 1965 Ford F100. Shit happens I know and I have put out like 10 applications since hearing of my situation. I still want to remain apart of this community if that means getting point in here and there or setup some kinda of energy saving settings on the 5770 but I will try to trinkle in the points.



damn it bro, I am very sorry to hear this turn of events or luck for sure!! 

I am pretty much in the same boat at the moment. With the PRP that I have I couldn't perform my daily duties at work and got laid off. I am however able to draw unemployment but that is about 2/3rds the income I was used to. Needless to say, like you, I had to cut back on a lot of spending. 

Keep us informed on this development brother!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 12, 2013)

Alright folks - I am going to sell my 3 Visiontek HD 7770's...
I first want to offer them here before I list them on the FS thread.
VisionTek 900504 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 12...







PM me if interested.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2013)

dang!! wish I had the bucks for one or two of them Hammer!!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 12, 2013)

YGPM HammerON


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2013)

YHPM as well hammer


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2013)

Curious of the asking price


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry - all gone


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2013)

Still curious


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Sorry - all gone



 
That didn't take too long at all!!!  
Well done


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Still curious



PM sent


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 13, 2013)

HD7950 crunching now


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> HD7950 crunching now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2013)

6950's back online today! The 5770 is still going hard at work until I have to take it home which will be quite soon. I have my new HTPC setup and I am thinking of transplanting all of my cruncher into that case and running my 5770 as a cruncher/HTPC but we will see how bored I get on unemployment.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been having some weird issues on Windows 8 lately.  Right now I have the rig running on WU on each GPU (3 total) and then the remaining 9 CPU cores are each doing their own WU.  I have lockups, reboots (blue screens), IE not wanting to work (installed Chrome and it seems to work) and all videos being a green blob.  Rebooting takes care of the last two issues.

The other day it rebooted three times in a row on me, and since it's been running straight through.


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 14, 2013)

Theres problem in latest version if you r using it -- 7.0.54.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2013)

I wanted to post this up here first to get some opinions. I have been thinking of putting up my unlocked 6950's for trade for a GTX 670. I know this is somewhat of a lateral move and would loose point in WCG but I was wanting to get back to a single card setup.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 14, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Theres problem in latest version if you r using it -- 7.0.54.



I'll have to double-check, but I was thinking I was using 7.0.44.


----------



## Bow (Mar 14, 2013)

After 6 days of trying to get rid of a nasty PC bug I am back up and Crunching. 
I am not crunching with GPU's though, they are going in for RMA.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 14, 2013)

I decomissioned my C2Q rig last night--it's been a good cruncher, but I'm getting a good price for it, and I purchased it to sell in the first place.  But I have HammerON's HD7770 coming to make up for it


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2013)

My numbers will be decreasing as I sold the thre HD 7770's. I took one of the HD 7970's out of my main rig and placed it in the i7 2700K rig. So now I am down to just the three HD 7970's.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> My numbers will be decreasing as I sold the thre HD 7770's. I took one of the HD 7970's out of my main rig and placed it in the i7 2700K rig. So now I am down to just the three HD 7970's.



Oh silly   3x 7970's is still super crazy, easily over 300k+ ppd, but I can't believe how fast those 7770s went!

Yours numbers have been ridiculously high so you can afford to cool off a bit.  



t_ski said:


> I've been having some weird issues on Windows 8 lately.  Right now I have the rig running on WU on each GPU (3 total) and then the remaining 9 CPU cores are each doing their own WU.  I have lockups, reboots (blue screens), IE not wanting to work (installed Chrome and it seems to work) and all videos being a green blob.  Rebooting takes care of the last two issues.
> 
> The other day it rebooted three times in a row on me, and since it's been running straight through.



That's really weird. Im using Win8 too but I haven't noticed anything like that.  I'll check when I get home what I'm using exactly for BOINC and driver


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 15, 2013)

3 more cores for TPU!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 3 more cores for TPU!
> 
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3577/img1079k.jpg



Three more?  isn't that an x4 chip?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 3 more cores for TPU!
> 
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3577/img1079k.jpg



My laptop pretty much has a mobile version of this clocked at 2.2GHz. I think it averaged about 1500 PPD (no L3 really seems to hinder the Athlons).


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Theres problem in latest version if you r using it -- 7.0.54.





t_ski said:


> I'll have to double-check, but I was thinking I was using 7.0.44.



I was wrong - it's 7.0.42.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Three more?  isn't that an x4 chip?



One is for CCTV duties  I was going to use a Sempron but I'll use this X4 with 3 cores running boinc.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I've been having some weird issues on Windows 8 lately.  Right now I have the rig running on WU on each GPU (3 total) and then the remaining 9 CPU cores are each doing their own WU.  I have lockups, reboots (blue screens), IE not wanting to work (installed Chrome and it seems to work) and all videos being a green blob.  Rebooting takes care of the last two issues.
> 
> The other day it rebooted three times in a row on me, and since it's been running straight through.





t_ski said:


> I was wrong - it's 7.0.42.



Just remembered to check...  Currently running Win 8 Pro x64, 7.0.42 x64, and 13.2b4 or 5.  

I haven't experienced what you describe.  Have you tried the usual: uninstall/reinstall BOINC, AMD driver, and any gpu utilities?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd have to look at my driver version, but I don't have any GPU utilities like Afterburner installed.  I crashed again sometime in the middle of last night.  I rebooted it yesterday evening because the green video was back and I wanted to watch some youtube clips. (Damn you, BTD5.)


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'd have to look at my driver version, but I don't have any GPU utilities like Afterburner installed. I crashed again sometime in the middle of last night. I rebooted it yesterday evening because the green video was back and I wanted to watch some youtube clips. (Damn you, BTD5.)



maybe it's heat? worth a check


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 15, 2013)

My 1090T cruncher turned off for some reason. Maybe overheating?

The 7870 is in customs now. Should be here on monday or tuesday. Also got another 7770


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2013)

How hot was it getting?  I know that AMD CPUs are comparatively very sensitive to heat.


I've done a bit of GPU re-organization; the HD7930 is now in the 3930k system (instead of the DP Xeon).


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> My 1090T cruncher turned off for some reason. Maybe overheating?
> 
> The 7870 is in customs now. Should be here on monday or tuesday. Also got another 7770



Definitely got the crunching bug! 

Did the 1090T restart ok? What kind of psu are you using with it?


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 15, 2013)

I upped the 1090T speed to 3.4Ghz on the stock cooler.  It ran fine for a week but it shut down today between 9am and 3pm. It didn't re-start at first until I unplugged the PSU 

I'm using a cheapo PSU ATM but I plan to get an Antec Earthwatts 380 for each cruncher.


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I upped the 1090T speed to 3.4Ghz on the stock cooler.  It ran fine for a week but it shut down today between 9am and 3pm. It didn't re-start at first until I unplugged the PSU
> 
> I'm using a cheapo PSU ATM but I plan to get an Antec Earthwatts 380 for each cruncher.



It could be the psu- one of my older crunchers used to overload the psu and cut out on occassion. 

Suggest downclocking the chip to 3.0Ghz to see if it runs ok until you get a better psu


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Still curious



If you still want one, here's one for $90


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2013)

He was thinking of selling his and upgrading to a different AMD card(s)...
That was why he was curious what price I was selling mine for


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 15, 2013)

My points might be down a bit for the weekend. I want to bring my reference 7970 home and try it out in my gaming rig as my XFX 7950 has been a POS lately. Yesterday the system froze with a blank screen, and a few days earlier I was using my PC and got the vertical stripes of death on the desktop. I also had to raise the core voltage by 10mV as Skyrim crashed about 30 minutes in when I first started playing it last weekend after over a year of not playing it. It also does this rare desktop "flicker" that happens for a split second and I haven't seen this on my other Tahitis, but maybe it's my 120Hz monitor. 

Bringing my Gigabyte Windforce home is another option, but it needs a much higher core voltage for 1150MHz (1.150v real) compared to my reference 7970 and XFX 7950 that are roughly the same (1.08v real). The one thing I hate about the 7970 is the stock cooler, which is super noisy above 50%. I'll try it out first and see how bothersome it is in my home computer that's in the computer rack part of my L-shaped computer desk.


----------



## Bow (Mar 15, 2013)

I want one


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> maybe it's heat? worth a check



A possibility, but under Win7 when I was running 24 or more threads across the three cards temps were always in the mid 50's C under load.  Using water still on these.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 16, 2013)

Welp, this 7970 is pretty loud, but I put a laptop bag behind my PC and it's little nook in my desk to dampen the whooshing noise being reflected off the wall. I wonder if I can do some ghetto foam insulation work on the inside of my side panel to cut down on the noise a bit, as it doesn't help that nearly all the surfaces in a PC are hard and flat lol. My XFX's stock cooler was much louder to be honest, so I'm glad it isn't at THAT level of noise again.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 16, 2013)

Prepping the new crunchers:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Prepping the new crunchers:
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7030/img1080jk.jpg



That looks like some good fun right there and a solid addition to you crunchers. 

Being that I just won a 7770, I'm still in the process of putting together a rig, really in need of a CPU/mobo.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 16, 2013)

My goal is to eat pie at least once  After I have everything setup I'll run at full output for a week (crunchers + rigs), hopefully I'll eat pie by the end of said week.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That looks like some good fun right there and a solid addition to you crunchers.
> 
> Being that I just won a 7770, I'm still in the process of putting together a rig, really in need of a CPU/mobo.



This board:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=300715

and this CPU:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/398006/Core_i3_3225_33GHz_LGA_1155_Boxed_Processor

for $145 plus tax.



manofthem said:


> Just remembered to check...  Currently running Win 8 Pro x64, 7.0.42 x64, and 13.2b4 or 5.
> 
> I haven't experienced what you describe.  Have you tried the usual: uninstall/reinstall BOINC, AMD driver, and any gpu utilities?



It's 13..2 beta 4 as well.  However, I just realized crossfire was enabled.  Maybe that's it?


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> It's 13..2 beta 4 as well.  However, I just realized crossfire was enabled.  Maybe that's it?




Try 13.3 beta 2.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Prepping the new crunchers:
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7030/img1080jk.jpg



So how many WCG systems are you up to at this point?  It seems like you're adding nes systems every few days!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 16, 2013)

haha! I currently have:

- i5-2320 + 6950 (going to switch for a 7870 soon)
- QX6800
- PII 965 (off ATM)
- P G645 + 7750
- P G620 + 7770 + 7770
- 1090T
- 1055T (soon)
- AII X4 620
- P E5800
- AMD V120
- Turion ML-37
- Celeron 900

but don't worry, this will be the last one (for a while)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2013)

Alright crunching buddies, In the week or so I will have 2 crunching rigs up for sale. Both are phenom II rigs. One is a x2 555 unlocked to x4 and running at 3.5 and the other is an 970 be rig. I can sell these as a mobo/cpu/mem and gpu combo or turn key complete how they are running right now minus the OS. If anyone is interested please pm me for more details. I am offering to you guys first before making a fs thread. Also I believe there's enough of you that can vouch for me as a seller. I am cutting my fleet back when I move into my new house in the coming weeks. I also have my "Selene" build to finish and looking for some cash to finish it.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Try 13.3 beta 2.



Anybody try these out and have any luck with them?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 16, 2013)

I haven't. I am still using 13.2 Beta 6 (or 7 can't remember).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2013)

I haven't either. I am still using 12.6 or something like that.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Anybody try these out and have any luck with them?



I downloaded them but I haven't tried them yet.  I think what happens is we find a driver that works well, and after that we are afraid to mess with it anymore from fear of messing with stability.  I can give them a go and check out how they roll, but it won't be til tomorrow.



t_ski said:


> This board:
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=300715
> 
> ...



I just saw this so I'll check it out, thanks!  

Also, I have had crossfire enabled on my cards, for whenever I jump into BF3, but it's worth a shot to look into.

Edit: Alas, the stuff you recommend is nice but only instore MC.  I have nothing like that around   thanks anyway


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hmmm, just noticed that AMD is releasing the new 7790 shortly!!!

Might be an awesome card to get for crunching. Seems to put out performance on par or close to the 7850's.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181493

Will be interesting to see what kind of price point they end up with on these cards. Hopefully it will be a bunch cheaper than the 7850's.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Hmmm, just noticed that AMD is releasing the new 7790 shortly!!!
> 
> Might be an awesome card to get for crunching. Seems to put out performance on par or close to the 7850's.
> 
> ...



That card should do around 50k ppd.... it has half the stream processors of a 7950


----------



## theonedub (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone know off hand what a 6970 can do?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Anyone know off hand what a 6970 can do?



I know a 6850 can do around 10k ppd running just 1 wu per card.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 17, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Anyone know off hand what a 6970 can do?



Isn't it 30-40k from 4 wu's? Xvi has that chart that could be someone to go off of.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 17, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Anyone know off hand what a 6970 can do?



Daily gain of my HD6950@70 was about 28k points x3 WU


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 17, 2013)

just yesterday, on the PPD, went from my i5 2500k and 1WU, 17-18k, to 21k with WU average. Can't wait in 7 days to see how much it did more for average.

Thanks to the GPU


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> just yesterday, on the PPD, went from my i5 2500k and 1WU, 17-18k, to 21k with WU average. Can't wait in 7 days to see how much it did more for average.
> 
> Thanks to the GPU



Did you upgrade to version 7.0.40 or later and is now running more then one GPU unit?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 17, 2013)

yup, I'm on 7.0.56 x64

8WU, and I think I would be able to do 10. 8WU at the same times, takes between 5 and 8 minutes to be done.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> yup, I'm on 7.0.56 x64
> 
> 8WU, and I think I would be able to do 10. 8WU at the same times, takes between 5 and 8 minutes to be done.



Sure. My optimum is 10 for my 7950 and they take around 8-9 min/each with the odd fast one in between.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 17, 2013)

nice!

the only thing I see that sucks for BOINC, is that when youput GPU or CPU on standby, after a couple of times it comes back online. I was playing D3 when GPU went back.. mega ultra lag xD

So I'm just closing BOINC when gaming. Anyway, I'll g et way more from GPU than CPU, which is a nice thing


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 17, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> nice!
> 
> the only thing I see that sucks for BOINC, is that when youput GPU or CPU on standby, after a couple of times it comes back online. I was playing D3 when GPU went back.. mega ultra lag xD
> 
> So I'm just closing BOINC when gaming. Anyway, I'll g et way more from GPU than CPU, which is a nice thing



Use the exclusive applications manager. Find the EXEs of your games and add them to the list so BOINC automatically suspends for the duration the game/program is open for.

The exceptions I have at the moment are Team Fortress 2, the Java runtime that Minecraft uses, PlanetSide 2 and Skyrim. Adding games can be time consuming so you may want to keep your preferences backed up somewhere.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice, thanks 

That will be easier


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 17, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Use the exclusive applications manager. Find the EXEs of your games and add them to the list so BOINC automatically suspends for the duration the game/program is open for.
> 
> The exceptions I have at the moment are Team Fortress 2, the Java runtime that Minecraft uses, PlanetSide 2 and Skyrim. Adding games can be time consuming so you may want to keep your preferences backed up somewhere.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130317/boincexceptions.jpg



My version doesn't have that. is it a new feature??


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> My version doesn't have that. is it a new feature??



I think it's been around in BOINC for a decent while now, although I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I think it's been around in BOINC for a decent while now, although I wouldn't swear to it.


It has. It was buggy for me though. It sometimes would not recognize the application had ended.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I don't remember where I saw it mentioned earlier, but is there any problem with having BOINC installed on the ssd?  I was about to uninstall and reinstall to my hdd, just in case.  I'm assuming there's a lot of writes going on there, but I never thought it was something to worry about....
> 
> Any thoughts?



I had asked this question a bit ago, and yesterday I ran a bench on my ssd to check to see if it's still awesome.  

03/16/2013





I compared that to almost a year ago while it was still new

05/28/2012





So I'm not too worried.  That's with off and on crunching for 2.5 months and then 2 straight months of 24/7 crunching.  

Just figured I'd throw it out there, in case any one else was wondering.  I know that's not a super definitive test, but it's good enough for me for now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey I have this desktop here at work with two Quadro 4000 cards in SLI. Would they work in WCG? I do not see them on the list of non working cards but still there is a question.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess they should work.

I will try to find out why my HD5870m (FirePro M7820) isn't working for GPU calculation..

BTW,Those GPU, WOW. The best I was doing with all my rigs, and 1 WU GPU was about 200k, now I'm over 400k on the WCG website..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sick at home today, so I thought I'd pop the 7770 I got back from Asus RMA.  Guess what?  It's a 550 Ti.  Yes, an Nvidia card...


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2013)

Asus sent you a 550 Ti back when you RMA'd a HD 7770???
That is totally bogus


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'm sick at home today, so I thought I'd pop the 7770 I got back from Asus RMA.  Guess what?  It's a 550 Ti.  Yes, an Nvidia card...



ASUS would have an ear full over the phone if it was me.... They better upgrade you for giving you a shitty 550


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 18, 2013)

WOw.. Ask them to ship back an HD7770 + a waybill for that nVidia card..


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'm sick at home today, so I thought I'd pop the 7770 I got back from Asus RMA.  Guess what?  It's a 550 Ti.  Yes, an Nvidia card...





They are becoming experts at screwing stuff up :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'm sick at home today, so I thought I'd pop the 7770 I got back from Asus RMA.  Guess what?  It's a 550 Ti.  Yes, an Nvidia card...





My understanding is that if a company is going to send you back something other than an exact replacement that it's customary for them to check in first and see if it would work.  I guess you could call and "explain" that you were running Crossfire and need another HD7770, or that you need an AMD card for its compute.  But that's pretty rotten


----------



## t_ski (Mar 18, 2013)

Upon further investigation of the card, there is a sticker on it with the model and serial number that corresponds to a 7770, but the long UPC barcode sticker near the end of the card states GTX550.  I called Asus RMA and he looked up the serial number and said, "that's showing as a serial for a 7770."  I said, "that's probably where the mix-up started then."  He had me send him a pic with both numbers in the shot and they are going to send me a new card.


----------



## xvi (Mar 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Upon further investigation of the card, there is a sticker on it with the model and serial number that corresponds to a 7770, but the long UPC barcode sticker near the end of the card states GTX550.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 18, 2013)

My points will still be down a bit for another day or two. I tried out the 7970 over the weekend but it pretty much ran noisy and just as hot as my XFX 7950 did with it's original "Double Dissipation" cooler. I'm going to bring my Gigabyte 7950 home and see how it fares with overclocking and whatnot, and it will probably be my only choice for home since my XFX card sucks and my reference 7970 has to be on >50% blower speed all the time. Didn't help that I left the XFX card at home this morning because my mom was pissed off at Internet Explorer being a POS and I didn't have time to install a real web browser on her computer before I left for class.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2013)

AS mentioned a some posts back, I will probably be offering up my 6950 unlocked cards up for either a GTX 670 or 7970 soon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2013)

One of the crunching rigs I was going to offer up for sale is gone. It is in the process of throttling down now. I am going to break it down either tonight or tomorrow and ship it out to it's new home. I still have the 970BE rig left if anyone is interested. If interested pm me for details.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone have a cheap S775 tower heatsink available?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Anyone have a cheap S775 tower heatsink available?



What do you need it to cool?  I might be able to get you my Hyper212 once I have time to set up the WC setup


----------



## t_ski (Mar 19, 2013)

Q9300.  It's got a stock-ish looking heatpipe cooler on it that keeps it about 50C ATM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES!!

If any cruncher is needing some I have estimated 10-15 1TB 7,200RPM Enterprise drives now BNIB. Trying to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2013)

I need one, PM me a price dude.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES!!
> 
> If any cruncher is needing some I have estimated 10-15 1TB 7,200RPM Enterprise drives now BNIB. Trying to figure out what to do with them.



Send me a price via PM, too please


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES!!
> 
> If any cruncher is needing some I have estimated 10-15 1TB 7,200RPM Enterprise drives now BNIB. Trying to figure out what to do with them.





Chicken Patty said:


> I need one, PM me a price dude.





t_ski said:


> Send me a price via PM, too please



What both of these guys stated!! Shoot me a PM with price, brand, and model number as well Brandon!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok I will get you qoutes once I get home today


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I will get you qoutes once I get home today



I went ahead and sent ya a PM regarding purchasing several.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES!!
> 
> If any cruncher is needing some I have estimated 10-15 1TB 7,200RPM Enterprise drives now BNIB. Trying to figure out what to do with them.



Haha, I'm still digesting my inventory of drives that you sent me a couple months ago lol. All of them still work great, so I don't think I'll need any for a few years.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

For reference the model numbers are

Hitachi GST Ultrastar 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s (HUA721010KLA330)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got a good count and there is 13 total BNIB!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES HARD DRIVES!!
> 
> If any cruncher is needing some I have estimated 10-15 1TB 7,200RPM Enterprise drives now BNIB. Trying to figure out what to do with them.



I'll take 2. PM me with details.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 19, 2013)

If I would have my server ready, I would surely take some for a raid 5


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sent all out quotes in post order. Some gone and I will start packaging them up.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 19, 2013)

All my Tahitis are back online. I'm less than impressed with the overclockability of my Gigabyte 7950 Windforce, as it needs 100mV more than either of my other 2 cards, and I'll have to do some stability testing at 1125/1500 as it pooped out in Skyrim last night at 1150/1500 1.250v after about 5 minutes. However, it is the only card I have that doesn't either overheat during gaming (reference 7970) and doesn't have rare split-second desktop glitches and underpowered VRMs (XFX 7950). Hopefully I can get it stable at 1125MHz as my other cards do 1150 and 1175 easily with much less voltage. Still runs nearly as cool as my XFX card and the Accelero Xtreme 7970 cooler it is using, though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

OK stinger had something come up so I have pretty much all of them left. Deal I am thinking of is I could trade 10 of the for a 7970 so that would equal around 30-35$ a drive which is one killer deal.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Upon further investigation of the card, there is a sticker on it with the model and serial number that corresponds to a 7770, but the long UPC barcode sticker near the end of the card states GTX550.  I called Asus RMA and he looked up the serial number and said, "that's showing as a serial for a 7770."  I said, "that's probably where the mix-up started then."  He had me send him a pic with both numbers in the shot and they are going to send me a new card.



Got the email from them for advanced replacement.  I need to fill out the forms and submit them ASAP.

On a side note, I took the other 7770 (MSI "shorty" I could not run in the AMD rig) and popped it in the Q9300 build I finished up.  Guess what?  Blue screens again.  I can't understand why it runs fine in the kids' rig (even crunching) but not in the other two machines.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Got the email from them for advanced replacement.  I need to fill out the forms and submit them ASAP.
> 
> On a side note, I took the other 7770 (MSI "shorty" I could not run in the AMD rig) and popped it in the Q9300 build I finished up.  Guess what?  Blue screens again.  I can't understand why it runs fine in the kids' rig (even crunching) but not in the other two machines.



My ASUS GTX 470 is extremely picky and has to be run on an ancient ECS socket 939 nForce4 board. On other boards it doesn't do anything and gives a Code 43 error in Device manager. I thought the thing was dead, but it still works in that motherboard by itself for some reason.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2013)

I got 2x HIS 5770's and a Gigabyte 7770 1gb 1050mhz and a 8150 up for sale. if interested PM me,
FS thread can be found here :http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181685


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got 2x HIS 5770's and a Gigabyte 7770 1gb 1050mhz and a 8150 up for sale. if interested PM me,
> FS thread can be found here :http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181685



But didn't you just build that AMD system?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> But didn't you just build that AMD system?



Yes I did. The System has been up and running a bit less then a month. The reason for it is I am wanting to get a project car again and I need the money for it soon before it is sold. Also I will be moving within the next couple of months and I don't have the room for 3 rigs so i am down sizing to just the i7.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Yes I did. The System has been up and running a bit less then a month. The reason for it is I am wanting to get a project car again and I need the money for it soon before it is sold. Also I will be moving within the next couple of months and I don't have the room for 3 rigs so i am down sizing to just the i7.



Well, I'm sorry to see it go, but I understand that you have to do what you have to do.

I can't imagine downsizing to only one rig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm sorry to see it go, but I understand that you have to do what you have to do.
> 
> I can't imagine downsizing to only one rig.



Its going to be different going from having a total of i think 6 rigs down to 1. But i am going to be moving in with a girl and we agreed that there isn't enough room for everything so we are both down sizing. (glad it isn't just me having to)


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Its going to be different going from having a total of i think 6 rigs down to 1. But i am going to be moving in with a girl and we agreed that there isn't enough room for everything so we are both down sizing. (glad it isn't just me having to)



Well, with fifteen computers currently in half of my dorm room I don't see how three would take up too much space, but I'm glad that you two are already talking through things


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, with fifteen computers currently in half of my dorm room I don't see how three would take up too much space, but I'm glad that you two are already talking through things



Females man  more worried about the 2 year old getting her hands on things. Don't worry I will be building more again in the future I am sure. You know my past


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2013)

I got myself crunching again. Had my system apart again. Cause some problems but motherboard stillw works in single channel memory. Will be rma'ing my motherboard soon but not for another week or so.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 20, 2013)

A switch got locked up and prevented 3 of my rigs from sending results for who knows how long. I noticed yesterday when checking up on my hosts.

I'll wind down starting Thursday since the holidays are coming.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

james888 said:


> I got myself crunching again. Had my system apart again. Cause some problems but motherboard stillw works in single channel memory. Will be rma'ing my motherboard soon but not for another week or so.


Well, good luck getting your motherboard replaced  


TRWOV said:


> A switch got locked up and prevented 3 of my rigs from sending results for who knows how long. I noticed yesterday when checking up on my hosts.
> 
> I'll wind down starting Thursday since the holidays are coming.



So you've purchased all of this hardware just to run it for a couple weeks?  That seems exceedingly odd to me...


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 20, 2013)

You misunderstand. The hardware is for the dedicated crunchers, those will keep going, but I have to shutdown everything since I'll be away for a week.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> You misunderstand. The hardware is for the dedicated crunchers, those will keep going, but I have to shutdown everything since I'll be away for a week.



Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> You misunderstand. The hardware is for the dedicated crunchers, those will keep going, but I have to shutdown everything since I'll be away for a week.



That makes much more sense--I'm glad to hear that they'll keep going when you get back


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2013)

Pretty much had everyone bail on the hard drives. I just wanted to give the WCG community first dibs, I will try to get a FS thread up tonight.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry man, not really in need for HDDs now. Plus shipping them overseas probably would kill the deal. Else I would definitely have considered buying one or a few.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

Giving up on the MSI shorty and replacing it with this:

GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit ...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Giving up on the MSI shorty and replacing it with this:
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit ...



So what exactly is it that's wrong w/ the MSI card?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

That's the one that won't work as a second card in the AMD rig or as a single card in the Q9300 rig, but works fine in the kids' i3 rig.  I don't want to take their machine away anymore, so they can have this card (or I'll sell it for a different one), and I'll move some of the other cards around.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 20, 2013)

I had a similar issue with a Powercolor 7770, wouldn't work on any of my two Gigabyte boards but worked fine on the 780G board. I used the fail-safe defaults and it worked then. Worth a shot I think.


----------



## AnnCore (Mar 20, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Its going to be different going from having a total of i think 6 rigs down to 1. But i am going to be moving in with a girl and we agreed that there isn't enough room for everything so we are both down sizing. (glad it isn't just me having to)



You didn't mention what "she's" downsizing... shoe collection?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I had a similar issue with a Powercolor 7770, wouldn't work on any of my two Gigabyte boards but worked fine on the 780G board. I used the fail-safe defaults and it worked then. Worth a shot I think.



Fail safe settings in the BIOS?  That's worth a shot.  I'm assuming that there a setting that can be tweaked somewhere to make it work, but I have no idea where to start and little time to make it work.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 20, 2013)

question, from a pure crunching perspective would it be worth it to trade my 6870 for a 7770? specifically this 7770 http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125415


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, a 7770 is faster than my 6950 at 4 WUs.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Giving up on the MSI shorty and replacing it with this:
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit ...



Wait for the 7790 to come out at the end of this week/early next week- may not be the right card for WCG but it will likely affect the price of the 7770/7850 

Would be nice if W1zz would run a quick batch of WCG wu's on his Radeon reviews so we can see the completion times


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Yes, a 7770 is faster than my 6950 at 4 WUs



good to know  its going to be a trade with  a good friend of mine who mostly plays BF 3 so he'll have the extra oomph of a 6870 and i gain a faster WCG card


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> good to know  its going to be a trade with  a good friend of mine who mostly plays BF 3 so he'll have the extra oomph of a 6870 and i gain a faster WCG card



AND save about 70w in the process as well! 
*7770's use about 80w under full load


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 20, 2013)

so could i drop down to buying a 500-550watt PSU for a i5 2400/7770 with 3hdd and a ssd?


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> AND save about 70w in the process as well!
> *7770's use about 80w under full load



How does the 5770 compare to the 7770 for WCG?  I seen 3 5770 for sale in the B/S/T forum?
what kind of ppd and power draw do they have compared to the 7770?

Also, does an x4 slot on the board make much difference in PPD output?
Thanks


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 20, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> How does the 5770 compare to the 7770 for WCG?  I seen 3 5770 for sale in the B/S/T forum?
> what kind of ppd and power draw do they have compared to the 7770?
> 
> Also, does an x4 slot on the board make much difference in PPD output?
> Thanks



I'd say 2 5770s would roughly equal one 7770, and the 7770 would consume less power than one of them. GCN is a much superior architecture for distributed computing than the old VLIW 4/5 cards are. I think Brandon said that he got ~16K on my old overclocked 5770.

PCIe slot bandwidth shouldn't matter too much. PCIe 2.0 x4 should be fine.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so could i drop down to buying a 500-550watt PSU for a i5 2400/7770 with 3hdd and a ssd?



Most likely- not certain on Intel power usage but would use the same size psu on a 1045T/880G setup with the same gpu and other components 



Zebeon said:


> How does the 5770 compare to the 7770 for WCG?  I seen 3 5770 for sale in the B/S/T forum?
> what kind of ppd do they have compared to the 7770?
> Thanks



A 7770 will output around 35k ppd- not sure what a 5770 will output but a single 7770 _should_ be a significant increase over 3x 5770's.....

and as Jstn7477 said- an X4 slot won't slow down the card too much- ran 2 cards in a AMD 970 x16/x4 board and had no difference


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Would be nice if W1zz would run a quick batch of WCG wu's on his Radeon reviews so we can see the completion times



++++1111 on that one Norton! 

I would really like to see what the new 7790 puts out on WCG.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 20, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so could i drop down to buying a 500-550watt PSU for a i5 2400/7770 with 3hdd and a ssd?



One of my machines at work runs an overclocked 7970, GTS 450 and an i7-3770K @ 4.3GHz on a Rosewill RG530 80% efficiency PSU and takes about 400-430w at the wall under crunching load (gaming load would probably cause too much stress on the PSU as a 7970 with a healthy OC can consume anywhere from 16-20 amperes when gaming). Modern desktop hard drives consume less than 1 ampere from the 12v/5v rails.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 20, 2013)

5770 would net to about 1/5 of a 7770 I think. My 6570 finishes a single WU in 15 minutes, a 5770 could run 2 at the same speed I think. A 7770 finishes 4 WU in 10 minutes.


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> and as Jstn7477 said- an X4 slot won't slow down the card too much- ran 2 cards in a AMD 970 x16/x4 board and had no difference



So I guess I don't have to change my Asrock to a x8/x8 mb. That would be nice since I'm really short on money.
Passed 80K barrier is nothing compared to the rest of crunchers but means soon I will have the Cruncher Badge.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 20, 2013)

Up and running


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 20, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> So I guess I don't have to change my Asrock to a x8/x8 mb. That would be nice since I'm really short on money.
> Passed 80K barrier is nothing compared to the rest of crunchers but means soon I will have the Cruncher Badge.



Awesome man!!!!!!! You will have the cruncher badge in no time man.


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 20, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome man!!!!!!! You will have the cruncher badge in no time man.



Thanks mate! 
Well I just checked my "piggy bank" and I need around 100€ to buy an I5 3570K+Cooler to add to my rig.Thank god Easter is near and I'm at the age that you receive a lot of money from godparent .


----------



## theonedub (Mar 21, 2013)

Got some free time tonight, will be putting together my A8 APU/6970 Lightning mITX build. Consolation prize to myself for not winning some hardware in the Feb Challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so could i drop down to buying a 500-550watt PSU for a i5 2400/7770 with 3hdd and a ssd?



I have an i3 and a HD7950 running on an old (not even 80+ certified) Antec 300w PSU.  550w would easily run an i5-2400 and three HD7770s (I have a 130w i7-920 @ a 45% OC and three HD7770s on a 650w)


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Wait for the 7790 to come out at the end of this week/early next week- may not be the right card for WCG but it will likely affect the price of the 7770/7850
> 
> Would be nice if W1zz would run a quick batch of WCG wu's on his Radeon reviews so we can see the completion times



 too late!  I think I got a decent price on it though.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 21, 2013)

My linux crunchers are giving me lots of grief. They constantly get stuck and for some reason VNC sometimes connects and sometimes it doesn't. I seriously have to consider setting them with Windows. I'll be on the lookout for some low capacity (30-40GB) laptop drives or something.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 21, 2013)

Note, the Havik 140 is way too big of a cooler to try and install on a mITX board in a mITX case like the Node 304  Good news is the 6970 Lightning fit with about 1/4" to spare. 

Was going for the extra full look, but Ill have to move to something smaller or an AIO now.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I have an i3 and a HD7950 running on an old (not even 80+ certified) Antec 300w PSU.  550w would easily run an i5-2400 and three HD7770s (I have a 130w i7-920 @ a 45% OC and three HD7770s on a 650w)



Yeah good info there [Ion].  I'm thinking of getting something like 500-600 for whatever system I build, to be able to expand in the future. I need to power an i3/i5 and the 7770, but I'm hoping to get an i5 and another 7770 or 7850/7870 in the mix. Should work nicely.

Currently the AMDx2 and 7770 are running on an old Raidmax 500w psu. I had a Raidmax before for a good while without issues, but since its old and only has 1 pcie, I need something with more. I don't want to use adapters, but I may have to if I expand a bit


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2013)

Canadian member alert  7750 DDR 3 $65 after $35 instant and $10 mail in http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=558&item_id=056200

If anyone can chime in whether DDR 3 will hurt wu performance i could possibly order one later on today


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

My impression is that memory bandwidth has all but no impact on WCG--so I think you'd be just fine w/ that vs a GDDR5 version


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 21, 2013)

linux cruncher 2 is down. It warned about an error in the system, rebooted and now it won't start. I just get a blank screen with the mouse pointer on it. Definitively going with Windows now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay guys, I am going to officially list this here first. Come Saturday morning if no one here in the crunching team wants it, I will list it in the main F/S thread. If it doesn't sell by Monday morning I am just going to keep it. I can also sell this combo as a complete rig minus OS. Crunchers get first dibs and a discount. Pm me if interested.

Specs:
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
Cpu: Phenom II x4 970 BE
Memory: 4gb ddr2 800
Gpu: nvidia 8800GTS

As stated I can also sell as complete rig minus OS for a additional cost.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 21, 2013)

Octanux and Blueline just finished their last WUs. Shutting down.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2013)

got the i5 2400 overclocked to 3.4 from 3.1ghz.  Default voltage too after some tinkering.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> got the i5 2400 overclocked to 3.4 from 3.1ghz.  Default voltage too after some tinkering.



Good to hear, I'm looking for something along those lines too. 

Edit:
I actually just ordered an XFX Pro550w

It's $55 after code, and then there's a $15 MIR, though I know never to count on.  But I opted to go for this as I need a newer, more reliable PSU for the secondary cruncher, as this 500w Raidmax is getting older.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2013)

I have two more systems going on the Grid--an E8400 and a SU9600--both C2Ds, one at 3.0 and the other at 1.6.  Both will crunch until they sell


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2013)

Just went quickly through W1zzard's Sapphire 7790 review.  Impressive. Most impressive...

Anyone picking one up?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2013)

maybe in may or june i may grab one if the price goes down a lil.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2013)

@ The team.

  Can I sleep on you're couch if you never get snow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2013)

Come on over Mike


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Just went quickly through W1zzard's Sapphire 7790 review.  Impressive. Most impressive...
> 
> Anyone picking one up?



We'll see- best to see what this card does to the prices of the 7770/7850 first 

FYI- I use an estimate of 5k to 5.5k BOINC points per 100 stream processors for max crunching output. This card should do 45-50k ppd (card has 896 SP's)


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Come on over Mike



Just like you,  I have my mother that needs me.  Just a nice thought that keeps me doing the things I do.


----------



## AnnCore (Mar 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> We'll see- best to see what this card does to the prices of the 7770/7850 first
> 
> FYI- I use an estimate of 5k to 5.5k BOINC points per 100 stream processors for max crunching output. This card should do 45-50k ppd (card has 896 SP's)



I still rather have a 7870 (2 in fact).

The only selling point of this card over any other competing card it seems is it's power consumption (and noise levels).

But just like you, I'll have to be patient - hopefully not too patient cuz I'm itching to upgrade my PC...


----------



## Bow (Mar 22, 2013)

I get my Sapphire HD 6950's back from rma next week.  Looking to sell them and go to a single card. I Like that Sapphire HD 7970, but not sure if I will have a problem with bottlenecking........OR I could get a 3rd 6950???


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> We'll see- best to see what this card does to the prices of the 7770/7850 first



I hear you Norton.  I was about to order a 7850.  Waiting for possible price change. (Please, please go down.)


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 22, 2013)

The power bill came here today... it doubled   I think I'm just going to go with 2 crunchers. I was planning to run a pure GPU cruncher (P G645 with a pair of 7770s) and two PII X6 crunchers but in light of this I think that I'll install a 7770 to each of the X6s. Shouldn't be that much of a drop, maybe 1.5K less per day. 

I'll run that this month an see if I can add a third cruncher down the line. Also getting a pair of Earthwatts 380 is top priority now.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> The power bill came here today... it doubled   I think I'm just going to go with 2 crunchers. I was planning to run a pure GPU cruncher (P G645 with a pair of 7770s) and two PII X6 crunchers but in light of this I think that I'll install a 7770 to each of the X6s. Shouldn't be that much of a drop, maybe 1.5K less per day.
> 
> I'll run that this month an see if I can add a third cruncher down the line. Also getting a pair of Earthwatts 380 is top priority now.



Lesson #2 of crunching, the power bill!!!... lesson #1 is the BOINC vs WCG point thingy btw 

Running economically long term is a definite goal and I think you're off to a good start. More efficient PSU's are certainly a plus.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> I get my Sapphire HD 6950's back from rma next week.  Looking to sell them and go to a single card. I Like that Sapphire HD 7970, but not sure if I will have a problem with bottlenecking........OR I could get a 3rd 6950???



I like my 7970's sooooo much more than my 6970's...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2013)

FS thread is up if crunchers need anything!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181837


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2013)

I find crunching slightly easier on power usage than folding.  And that's with my cpu assisting in crunching,  and not doing much in folding....


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like Norton might pass me today on the pie chart


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know why with the newest clients I can't crunch my 260 with my 480 anymore?


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Looks like Norton might pass me today on the pie chart



Perhaps... and it would be thanks to a boost from your 7770! 

I'm at about 255k for the day so far


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Looks like Norton might pass me today on the pie chart





Norton said:


> Perhaps... and it would be thanks to a boost from your 7770!



Oh, the irony!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> FS thread is up if crunchers need anything!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181837



Yea, needing a couple of them at least........Just can't swing it now. :shadedshu


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2013)

Still looking for a good deal on a used 480...  I could do 8wus min overnight...  I also want to convert my cruncher over to amd 7s....  might have to sell off my 260s,  and my 285....


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Perhaps... and it would be thanks to a boost from your 7770!
> 
> I'm at about 255k for the day so far


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2013)

Holy moly...  255k in one day.  I'm drooling over that one!


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Holy moly...  255k in one day.  I'm drooling over that one!



That's only good for 4th/5th place atm


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's only good for 4th/5th place atm



Just a short bit ago, it would secure 1st place, but now with [Ion]'s 600k+ 1st place, you need a fleet of AMD gpus


----------



## AnnCore (Mar 22, 2013)

*Out of curiosity...*

Thinking of putting 2 5850's from ASUS up for sale.

EAH5850 DirectCU 1 GB GDDR5 flavour.

Plan to upgrade...

Thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Just a short bit ago, it would secure 1st place, but now with [Ion]'s 600k+ 1st place, you need a fleet of AMD gpus



Fleet? Huh?






Not mine but a picture of someones bitcoin operation. That would be considered a medium sized operation too. I couldn't find any at the moment but I have seen pics of entire warehouses full of amd gpu's.


----------



## AnnCore (Mar 22, 2013)

james888 said:


> Fleet? Huh?
> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/2nDTBN_cPs0/0.jpg
> 
> Not mine but a picture of someones bitcoin operation. That would be considered a medium sized operation too. I couldn't find any at the moment but I have seen pics of entire warehouses full of amd gpu's.



Are they all Crossfired or something?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would not want to be responsible for the noise of 12 reference AMD cards or their power consumption.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 22, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Are they all Crossfired or something?



I see crossfire links but you can see what I see in the picture. I know crossfire often did not help in bitcoin mining.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2013)

It used to be easier to place and enjoy pie, as shown below from not long after I started






The good old days 




james888 said:


> Fleet? Huh?
> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/2nDTBN_cPs0/0.jpg
> 
> Not mine but a picture of someones bitcoin operation. That would be considered a medium sized operation too. I couldn't find any at the moment but I have seen pics of entire warehouses full of amd gpu's.



That's pretty amazing!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2013)

So yea I got a 7970 being shipped tomorrow, what points should I expect to see out of it over my 6950's?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> So yea I got a 7970 being shipped tomorrow, what points should I expect to see out of it over my 6950's?



100-130K PPD is the typical Tahiti range.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> So yea I got a 7970 being shipped tomorrow, what points should I expect to see out of it over my 6950's?



That's amazing, congrats. I seem to average right around 100k per card with my 2600k, possibly held back a little by CPU.  Can't wait to see you with your new card rocking the ppd!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That's amazing, congrats. I seem to average right around 100k per card with my 2600k, possibly held back a little by CPU.  Can't wait to see you with your new card rocking the ppd!



Once the 7970 is in place I will most likely put up the 6950's for sale. I have to get my new front suspension for my truck.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It used to be easier to place and enjoy pie, as shown below from not long after I started
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/top 20 110412 B.jpg
> 
> ...


Ahh yes, back when I was representing Finland... 


Jstn7477 said:


> 100-130K PPD is the typical Tahiti range.



I think you're being a bit optimistic there--I'm getting ~80k from the HD7930 and just over that from the HD7950 (which I realize is CPU-bound).  KieX's two HD7970s that I'm running pull down 100k a day, but rarely any more than that.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I think you're being a bit optimistic there--I'm getting ~80k from the HD7930 and just over that from the HD7950 (which I realize is CPU-bound).  KieX's two HD7970s that I'm running pull down 100k a day, but rarely any more than that.



True, I guess it is also dependent on how many WUs are queued up and such. I got ~110K from all 3 of my machines today, one of which was offline for 12 hours and the other two saw several hours of downtime as well, as I swapped coolers on two of the cards today.

Speaking of cooler changes, I took the Windforce cooler off my poorly overclocking Gigabyte 7950 (replaced it with my XFX 7950 cooler which works fine for crunching) and put it on my 7970 along with a ghetto VRM heatsink as I wanted to have my best card at home and running cool. Now all 3 of my GPUs are crunching at normal temps without being too loud, and my 7970 should hopefully play Skyrim overclocked at not 90-95c anymore.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2013)

Best ppd "max output" estimate to use for the 7xxx Radeon's is 5-5.5k ppd per 100 SP's

Example:

*GPU---	  SP's---	  low ppd---	  high ppd*
7770---	  640---	  32---	  35
7850---	  1024---	  51---	  56
7870---	  1280---	  64---	  70
7870 XT-	  1536---	  77---	  84
7950---	  1792---	  90---	  99
7970---	  2048---	  102---	  113

ppd can vary based on gpu speed, cpu speed, cores/threads so these are soft estimates and can likely vary by 5-10% plus or minus


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Best ppd "max output" estimate to use for the 7xxx Radeon's is 5-5.5k ppd per 100 SP's
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



That's some good data you have there--thanks!


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's some good data you have there--thanks!



ppd seems to run linear with SP count for those gpu's - most of the data I've seen falls into this range

FYI- did an edit on that post to fix the SP count on the 7870


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Best ppd "max output" estimate to use for the 7xxx Radeon's is 5-5.5k ppd per 100 SP's
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



I'm sure we'll find out where Bonaire ranks in a few weeks, perhaps? Hopefully someone buys one and shares their experiences.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 23, 2013)

I can get 130k out of my 7970 overclocked to 1250mhz.

I found a bigger fleet. I am counting 75 gpu's? I know there is bigger out there still.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 23, 2013)

Played Skyrim on my "frankenforce" 7970 at 1150/1500, and the card still gets into the mid 80s, and reached 90c at one point. About 2/3 of the way into my session, I noticed the center fan on the Windforce was making a huge racket and is now dying (or may be possible to save with oil). Quite annoying considering I purchased the 7950 Windforce card brand new maybe 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 23, 2013)

Got the contest Visiontek 7770 card installed after a ton of hassle (my dad's ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 is quite a weird motherboard) and I noticed that pretty much all the previous GPU WUs failed with the XFX 7770 (13.1 drivers), so I updated the display drivers to 13.3b3 and I sure hope I get WUs again soon so I can test the setup with both cards.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Got the contest Visiontek 7770 card installed after a ton of hassle (my dad's ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 is quite a weird motherboard) and I noticed that pretty much all the previous GPU WUs failed with the XFX 7770 (13.1 drivers), so I updated the display drivers to 13.3b3 and I sure hope I get WUs again soon so I can test the setup with both cards.



Try the 12.6 driver if you continue to have trouble- that's the most trouble free on my systems.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Try the 12.6 driver if you continue to have trouble- that's the most trouble free on my systems.



I agree with Norton here. The 12.6's is all I use nowadays.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 24, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Got the contest Visiontek 7770 card installed after a ton of hassle (my dad's ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 is quite a weird motherboard) and I noticed that pretty much all the previous GPU WUs failed with the XFX 7770 (13.1 drivers), so I updated the display drivers to 13.3b3 and I sure hope I get WUs again soon so I can test the setup with both cards.



I'm sorry to hear that you're having issues with it--but I would try the other drivers, I think that's what I'm running w/ success


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 24, 2013)

Server is back up and WCGing again, had some down time when switched to water and then more when the pump failed now back up to 100%


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay, it seems that DistrRTgen GPU WUs take longer to complete than HCC GPU WUs, while also loading the GPU more, judging by the "gaming" temps I get on my card. However, the CPU is being loaded so low by those units, that the CPU does run two normal WUs at once (like when not crunching on the GPU). BTW, I did not configure this in any way, it was "decided" by BOINC automagically.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 24, 2013)

I really wish that I knew we could count on more GPU work for WCG--I've sold several hundred dollars more in systems this week and want to buy more crunching power, but for just a month and a half of known GPU work it doesn't seem wise


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe DistrRTgen? It is for searching after weak hashes and pretty useful (yes the "Rainbow Tables" will be publicly available). You do not pay for the power bill IIRC, so it might be worth consideration (others must keep the higher GPU load in mindbecause of the power bills).

On a sidenote, there is very little lag while I am typing this. In fact, only scrolling does so that is quirte a difference compared to the WCG GPU WUs. (toast) 
I will still run the DistrRTgen WUs only a few hours per night though, because of the power draw.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd be interested in trying that and seeing the difference in power.  The HCC gpu WUs haven't been too bad for me power wise, so it hasn't been a real deterrent.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2013)

My HD 6670 is now running its first DistrRTgen unit since about an hour, the remaining time is estimated to be another 2 hours. Lag seems less present, although the GPU load seems higher judging by the temps.
Do not forget to disable CPU WUs for the project if you want to reserve the CPU cores for WCG; and the team to join is the one founded by Mathew-3770K, i.e. the unofficial "TechPowerUp!" team. The link to the project is in my signature.

*Edit:* According to Afterburner, the GPU load has dropped significantly now (for a while at least it, can be as high as 98% but as low as 5%), as well as the temperatures. So overall the power draw might be similar to the HCC WUs (assuming one WU at a time).


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 24, 2013)

I see I got 26K today and I still have 50+ pages of pendings but I guess I'll run out by Wednesday. Luckily I'll be back on Thursday to crunch more.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG look at the credits I get for 1 GPU WU for DistrRTgen! Those with 87 cobblestones are regular CPU WUs (which I have disabled now for that particular project).


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 24, 2013)

100K Passed!
Where's my Cruncher Badge?

Edit: Found it!


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> 100K Passed!
> Where's my Cruncher Badge?
> 
> Edit: Found it!



Congrats!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I really wish that I knew we could count on more GPU work for WCG--I've sold several hundred dollars more in systems this week and want to buy more crunching power, but for just a month and a half of known GPU work it doesn't seem wise



I agree with you. I just bought another 7850 but I am also going to use it in crossfire with the one I have for gaming. If it wasn't for that I would have used the money elsewhere. 







ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay guys, I am going to officially list this here first. Come Saturday morning if no one here in the crunching team wants it, I will list it in the main F/S thread. If it doesn't sell by Monday morning I am just going to keep it. I can also sell this combo as a complete rig minus OS. Crunchers get first dibs and a discount. Pm me if interested.
> 
> Specs:
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
> ...




I have decided to go ahead and pull this from being for sale. When the gpu unit's run out I want to have some fire power in the way of cpu cores to put into action.


----------



## Xenturion (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a heads up for anyone looking to pick up another GCN GPU, Tom's Hardware and Newegg have a special going for Power Color's 7870XT. It's $208.79 with free shipping after the promo code.

Link

The 7870XT (or 7930 to lessen confusion) offers a seriously solid price/performance ratio. Linearly taking the clock speed multiplied by stream processors all over price gives this card the best # of Ghz Stream Processors/Dollar ratio of any card in the HD 7000 lineup at the moment.
Example:
*HD 7770*
640 SP x 1.0 Ghz / $110 = 5.818 GHzSP/Dollar

*HD 7870XT*
1536 x .975 Ghz (Boost) / $210 = 7.131 GhzSP/Dollar

Obviously, performance isn't that simple, especially in games. From what I understand, though, HCC-GPU WU's scale fairly linearly with an increase in SP's on GCN.

I'm considering picking up one or two myself. My only concern would be the longterm limitation of 2GB of VRAM, and perhaps the cooler isn't the most robust I've ever seen. My grandpa passed away two weeks ago after a lengthy bought with Lung Cancer, and seeing as I'll be getting some inheritance in the not too distant future, I'd like to get a new rig up and crunching in his memory. Hopefully the promo code/stock holds out for a bit, but if it doesn't, I'm sure another deal will come along. 7950's have been plummeting.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 25, 2013)

My condoleances regarding your grandfather.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2013)

+1 sorry to hear about your grandfather Xenturion- I lost both of mine a bunch of years ago 

As far as gpu purchases... that'a a good price on the 7870XT (or 7890/7930 whatever ). I'm going to wait a bit to see what the 7790 does to all of the pricing on the other cards before deciding if I'm going to pick up another gpu.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> My HD 6670 is now running its first DistrRTgen unit since about an hour, the remaining time is estimated to be another 2 hours. Lag seems less present, although the GPU load seems higher judging by the temps.
> Do not forget to disable CPU WUs for the project if you want to reserve the CPU cores for WCG; and the team to join is the one founded by Mathew-3770K, i.e. the unofficial "TechPowerUp!" team. The link to the project is in my signature.
> 
> *Edit:* According to Afterburner, the GPU load has dropped significantly now (for a while at least it, can be as high as 98% but as low as 5%), as well as the temperatures. So overall the power draw might be similar to the HCC WUs (assuming one WU at a time).



Okay, a few WUs later I can say that the GPU load usually is around 80%, that is lower than the HCC WUs, by my knowledge. That first DistrRTgen GPU WU simply had some high peaks in it, as it seems.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 26, 2013)

Whats the interest in distrrgen? Is it just because it does not lag? I know milkyway@home also does amd gpu work.

Anyone know anything about how the 7790 does?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 26, 2013)

grabbing a Tt TR2  500w and a Hyper 212 EVO on thursday  after that its just the CPU and Win 7, i'll grab a SSD in May.  I should have this rig ready to go by April 20th


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> Whats the interest in distrrgen? Is it just because it does not lag? I know milkyway@home also does amd gpu work.
> 
> Anyone know anything about how the 7790 does?



Myself, [Ion] and manofthem were discussing candidate projects for our GPUs to switch to after the WCG GPU WUs have dried up.

I was checking out whether it could work well enough with my HD 6670 (after all it is not an über-powerful card), and generating Rainbow Tables in order to discover weak hashes (encryption related) seems useful to me. 
There is some lag with my card (less than with WCG), but that may be not the case with more powerful GPUs. In addition, both CPU cores are kept available for CPU crunching which is not the case with the WCG GPU WUs.

I might check out Milkyway@home as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

I've decided that I might as well OC the 3930k a bit more now that it's running under better cooling--at 4.17GHz it was in the low-50s with peaks in the upper 50s.  Now I'm running it at 4.48GHz and IBT load temps are in the low-to-mid 50s with peaks between 56 and 60C.  It's going to run a stress test for at least a bit longer, but then it's back to WCG.  Provided that all is well over the net few days, and time permitting, I may have to push it higher this weekend.

I'm beyond impressed with this WC setup


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Myself, [Ion] and manofthem were discussing candidate projects for our GPUs to switch to after the WCG GPU WUs have dried up.
> 
> I was checking out whether it could work well enough with my HD 6670 (after all it is not an über-powerful card), and generating Rainbow Tables in order to discover weak hashes (encryption related) seems useful to me.
> There is some lag with my card (less than with WCG), but that may be not the case with more powerful GPUs. In addition, both CPU cores are kept available for CPU crunching which is not the case with the WCG GPU WUs.
> ...



I certainly appreciate your endeavors in the GPU field.   I don't have the time really to figure it all out, so it'll be nice to know what options are open after the HCC gpu WUs are done.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I don't have the time really to figure it all out, so it'll be nice to know what options are open after the HCC gpu WUs are done.



you would think that the other projects through BIONC/WCG would take heed of open CL and make more GPU wu's available over more projects.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> you would think that the other projects through BIONC/WCG would take heed of open CL and make more GPU wu's available over more projects.



Absolutely, hopefully we will see more projects soon


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 26, 2013)

im still tempted to grab a 7750 2gb ddr3 for $75.... decision, decisions.....


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2013)

Try Collatz conjecture. Thats what mine are doing now


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 26, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im still tempted to grab a 7750 2gb ddr3 for $75.... decision, decisions.....



Even if it is not as fast as a normal HD 7750, it still is an awesome deal (it is slightly less than what I paid for my HD 6670 DDR3).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 26, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Even if it is not as fast as a normal HD 7750



others have said that for WCG it should have any performance penalty.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im still tempted to grab a 7750 2gb ddr3 for $75.... decision, decisions.....



I've seen quite a few 7770's in the $85-90 range.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 26, 2013)

Really? Those are like 100 euro (~120USD) here.

In other news, I attached my PC to POEM@home (set on GPU work only). Within a few days, I should have aquired some WUs so that I can say how well that project runs for me (it is protein related research).


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2013)

I've seen some used 7770s in the range t_ski mentioned, but new I haven't found much other than ~$100-115

I'm actually looking now for a future purchase and trying to figure out what the best option is


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

How many GPU WU's are you guys running on 7970's in CFX?

OH! Long time no see


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> How many GPU WU's are you guys running on 7970's in CFX?
> 
> OH! Long time no see



10 for each card on 7970/7950/(7870XT?).


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> How many GPU WU's are you guys running on 7970's in CFX?
> 
> OH! Long time no see



as Jstn said, 10/card, 20 total


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

OK, I'm doing 12 on each now but gonna test up to 24 on each as 12 gives low CPU usage


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> OK, I'm doing 12 on each now but gonna test up to 24 on each as 12 gives low CPU usage



What are your WU completion times? A single 7970 with 10 threads/0.8 CPUs keeps my 3770K loaded anywhere from 30-70% most of the time (100% on startup and many times when WUs align with each other) with WU completion times of 5:30-7:30.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

Times are in the range of 6:00-7:30 but I got 4 threads more on my 3960X, WU times are not so important as you need to see the average time on the 24 and then divide that by 24 then you get the completion time on one WU. If you do 48 WU's and do the same then you can compare.

Example: 24 WU's average completion time is 7:00 mins/24= 17,5 second on each WU
             48 WU's average completion time is 13:30 mins/48= 16,875 second on each WU


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

KieX's system that I'm renting has a pair of HD7970s on an 2600k @ 4.4 (IIRC)--running 10 WUs/GPU and no CPU WUs, time/completion is about 9:00 or so per WU.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> KieX's system that I'm renting has a pair of HD7970s on an 2600k @ 4.4 (IIRC)--running 10 WUs/GPU and no CPU WUs, time/completion is about 9:00 or so per WU.



If you get 9:00 mins on each WU when running 10 on each 7970 that means you finish 20 WU's every 9:00 mins right?

So a single WU's time should be 9:00mins/20= 27 seconds?

The problem is the alignment of the WU's and I want to find the best number of WU's to run where that's not an issue.

I hope they will come up with more GPU WU's after HCC is finished.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> If you get 9:00 mins on each WU when running 10 on each 7970 that means you finish 20 WU's every 9:00 mins right?
> 
> So a single WU's time should be 9:00mins/20= 27 seconds?



That sounds about right to me.  I'm getting just shy of 200k PPD (usually 190-205k) from it ATM


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That sounds about right to me.  I'm getting just shy of 200k PPD (usually 190-205k) from it ATM


My point is that if you increase the number of WU's to 12 per GPU you should get between 220-240k Boinc on that setup


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> My point is that if you increase the number of WU's to 12 per GPU you should get between 220-240k Boinc on that setup



Thanks, I'll give that a shot tonight 

EDIT:  Apparently I was poorly estimating the time--it looks like it's just a tad over 8minutes/20 WUs instead.  I'm still going to try 24 at once to see.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2013)

I do 12 WU's each on my three 7970's. Takes about 9 -10 minutes...

Welcome back Mydog
Are you going to be crunching for TPU again?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2013)

ok fine, i'll try 24 also. 

I wonder at what point though my cpu will be holding it back.  I'll be doing each WU w/ .33CPU lol


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> ok fine, i'll try 24 also.
> 
> I wonder at what point though my cpu will be holding it back.  I'll be doing each WU w/ .33CPU lol



That's what I have KieX's setup doing.  Shame that the GPUs are 5000km+ away, or I'd throw them in the 3930k and they'd have 50% more CPU to play with


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I do 12 WU's each on my three 7970's. Takes about 9 -10 minutes...
> 
> Welcome back Mydog
> Are you going to be crunching for TPU again?



You got three 7970's in one rig?
You should then finish 36 WU's every 9:30 mins approx and that's 15.83 sec on each which is very good.

We'll see on April 1st 
Told you I'd be back some day 



[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a shot tonight
> 
> EDIT:  Apparently I was poorly estimating the time--it looks like it's just a tad over 8minutes/20 WUs instead.  I'm still going to try 24 at once to see.



Good luck, and post your findings 



manofthem said:


> ok fine, i'll try 24 also.
> 
> I wonder at what point though my cpu will be holding it back.  I'll be doing each WU w/ .33CPU lol



That would be when you see the single WU time increase then you should go down on the number of WU's until you find the "sweet spot"


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> ok fine, i'll try 24 also.
> 
> *I wonder at what point though my cpu will be holding it back*.  I'll be doing each WU w/ .33CPU lol



At a certain point your ppd will plateau and you'll see diminishing returns. If you hit that point with less wu's running than someone else's similar setup, with a better cpu, then your cpu is likely maxed out...

I flatten out my 7870's at 8-10 wu's (FX-8's) and max out at around 70k ppd, which should be max output for the gpu


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> At a certain point your ppd will plateau and you'll see diminishing returns. If you hit that point with less wu's running than someone else's similar setup, with a better cpu, then your cpu is likely maxed out...
> 
> I flatten out my 7870's at 8-10 wu's (FX-8's) and max out at around 70k ppd, which should be max output for the gpu



Yep.  I, as well, run 8 WU's on the 7870. I tried to run 10 but it made the system pretty much unusable. Once I dropped back down to 8 it made all the difference in the world. 

@MyDog: Welcome back man!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> You got three 7970's in one rig?
> You should then finish 36 WU's every 9:30 mins approx and that's 15.83 sec on each which is very good.
> 
> We'll see on April 1st
> Told you I'd be back some day



I did have all three in my main rig when I had three HD 7770's in the second rig. However I sold the three HD 7770's and now have two 7970's in the main and one in the second rig. When I had all three 7970's in the main rig I only ran 10 WU's on each...


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

So you guys are using your crunchers for other things than WCG  
Didn't know that was allowed  I always use my lappy on the internett and such stuff.

Thanks stinger608


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> So you guys are using your crunchers for other things than WCG
> Didn't know that was allowed  I always use my lappy on the internett and such stuff.
> 
> Thanks stinger608



I use my i7 laptop for nearly everything--even gaming :shadedshu

It is so, so hard to play Portal 2 on a HD4000 when I have a HD7930 nearby--but at the same time I feel and intense desire to keep my GPUs crunching


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I use my i7 laptop for nearly everything--even gaming :shadedshu
> 
> It is so, so hard to play Portal 2 on a HD4000 when I have a HD7930 nearby--but at the same time I feel and intense desire to keep my GPUs crunching



Oh! how I know that feeling :shadedshu
I just sold my old 5970 that was in my media server, gonna get a 7850 or 7870 tomorrow for replacement.


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 26, 2013)

I left the computer crunching today while I was gone. When I came back a nice BSOD on the screen, probably missed a couple crunching hours.
Not sure what happened...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 27, 2013)

that sucks :/

Hope you'll find why 

I just sent back the board from my wrong order (for my customer, a P8B75-M cause I forgot it wasn't doing Raid), and NCIX told me:



> We have received your motherboard as of today and upon inspection we noticed a several bent pins within the CPU socket. In this case because this would be considered as customer induced physical damage caused by improper CPU installation this is not covered under Asus nor our warranty. In this case you have 3 options. 1) We may have this sent to Asus for repairs but there is a service repair fee of $120 + applicable taxes, 2) we may have this sent back to you as is or 3) You may have this motherboard abandoned. Please get back to me on this at your earliest convenience and let me know how you wish to proceed.. Pictures are available upon request.




My reply:



> Umm is that a joke? The board was in shape when I sent it. It was working, no bent pins. I know it, it is not my first time and I have checked all before sending it. Do you really think I would sent back a board with bent pins for fun? fee of $120 + applicable taxes? Really, you must be kidding me, that board worth like half of it... If you guys doesn't want to do anything, as I sent it in perfect shape, just send it back to me (no shipping fees) I'll just get in touch with Asus, as this is a joke. Thanks"



Seriously, there was no bent pins...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> that sucks :/
> 
> Hope you'll find why
> 
> ...



I'm sorry.  This is why my policy is to always take a picture of the board with a stand with the date before I ship it off, so that, should anything arise, I can provide the pictures.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I will do this next time. I'll ask Asus for replacement, and sell the board, of builda rig for someone. if I make a server I need raid, and this board doesn't do


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 27, 2013)

Mydog said:


> So you guys are using your crunchers for other things than WCG
> Didn't know that was allowed  I always use my lappy on the internett and such stuff.
> 
> Thanks stinger608



My lappy is a better gpu cruncher than my desktop, so I really would like to let it crunch too. 
Not happening unless I am sleeping or at school though.

Currently my desktop CPU is also being devoted to F@H, as I was a bit curious how it would do. Not sure how long I'm going to let it stick at that though.
It has given me a nice idea of peak temperatures though, since WCG GPU+F@H CPU pushes it as far as it can, where as WCG CPU+GPU never did quite that.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey team, just threw up a game giveaway. 

All WCG team members who want to enter are welcomed w/ a little bonus: all team members will have their names entered 2x in the drawing, giving you all a little edge on the competition.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Mar 27, 2013)

I got some free Arma III lite keys if anyone wants them. Might get more if alot of members want them


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I got some free Arma III lite keys if anyone wants them. Might get more if alot of members want them



You have been messaged.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 27, 2013)

question, at $39 is the Thermaltake Frio OCK better than a Hyper 212 Evo?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2013)

I got two 7870 xt. I will post some wu completion times whenever I get that going.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2013)

james888 said:


> I got two 7870 xt. I will post some wu completion times whenever I get that going.



Should be good for 150k PPD easy with a solid CPU, maybe a bit more


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2013)

james888 said:


> I got two 7870 xt. I will post some wu completion times whenever I get that going.



I ordered one too, can't wait to get it crunching. Hopefully with that, I'll be getting closer to the 300k mark that I had hoped for.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well guys I am hoping for my 7970 tomorrow but the tracking on it has not moved since it was dropped off at the PO  Hope its just a glitch in the system and it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 27, 2013)

I had some POEM@home* WUs for the GPU, and the load is 50% (+/- about 8%). Assuming the use of a 1 WU per GPU setup, 1 CPU WU gets sacrificed in favour of the GPU WU (like what happens with the HCC GPU WUs from the WCG).
The DistrRTgen** GPU Wus we discussed before, reserve less CPU (again, assuming 1 WU per GPU) and allow the maximum amount of CPU WUs to run. The load on the GPU that the distrRTgen WUs generate is higher than those of the POEM@home project, but lower than the WCG WUs (about 80%, +/- about 10%). On my computer, I got 18 valid Wus and 5 invalid, so the project may be less stable on AMD cards.

-----------------
* POEM@home is protein related research, as it seems being similar to "Human Proteome Folding" (as part of WCG) and Folding@home. I could be wrong though, it is not exactly my field.

**DistrRTgen (Distributed Rainbow Table Generation) is about generating Rainbow Tables, that can be used in the field of encryption, when klooking for weak hashes. Once again, it is not my field so I cannot tell more.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I am hoping for my 7970 tomorrow but the tracking on it has not moved since it was dropped off at the PO  Hope its just a glitch in the system and it arrives tomorrow.



Yeah, tracking sucks. In awaiting an arrival but tracking hasn't change in over 3 days .  I hope you get it in soon and get that sucker crunching!



Chevalr1c said:


> I had some POEM@home* WUs for the GPU, and the load is 50% (+/- about 8%). Assuming the use of a 1 WU per GPU setup, 1 CPU WU gets sacrificed in favour of the GPU WU (like what happens with the HCC GPU WUs from the WCG).
> The DistrRTgen** GPU Wus we discussed before, reserve less CPU (again, assuming 1 WU per GPU) and allow the maximum amount of CPU WUs to run. The load on the GPU that the distrRTgen WUs generate is higher than those of the POEM@home project, but lower than the WCG WUs (about 80%, +/- about 10%). On my computer, I got 18 valid Wus and 5 invalid, so the project may be less stable on AMD cards.
> 
> -----------------
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 27, 2013)

change of plans   I'm ordering a 2500K tomorrow for $222 and my father in law is splitting on the cost, so my rig should be up in april as planned   CPU was the hardest thing to get out of the way 'cause of the cost, everything else i can afford every month as its ~$100 which is in my spending cash range.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> change of plans   I'm ordering a 2500K tomorrow for $222 and my father in law is splitting on the cost, so my rig should be up in april as planned   CPU was the hardest thing to get out of the way 'cause of the cost, everything else i can afford every month as its ~$100 which is in my spending cash range.



Amen, CPU is the hardest thing, holding back my rig as well .  Glad you got it ironed out


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 27, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Amen, CPU is the hardest thing, holding back my rig as well . Glad you got it ironed out



yep, SSD, HSF and Windows can all come in a month or 2 rather than me trying to save up cash I KNOW im going to ask back for during the month for various things 

That and the fact that a 2500K runs a bit cooler than a 3570K.  The price diff between the two is 9 dollars, but i dont want a hot cpu that tortures air cooling.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> yep, SSD, HSF and Windows can all come in a month or 2 rather than me trying to save up cash I KNOW im going to ask back for during the month for various things
> 
> That and the fact that a 2500K runs a bit cooler than a 3570K.  The price diff between the two is 9 dollars, but i dont want a hot cpu that tortures air cooling.



Keep in mind the 2500K chips do not support hyperthreading. 





n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I got some free Arma III lite keys if anyone wants them. Might get more if alot of members want them




 PM incoming!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 27, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Keep in mind the 2500K chips do not support hyperthreading.



im aware  i cant afford an i7, so the 2500K is the best choice for me atm.  I think you misread the 3570K for the 3770K.


----------



## KieX (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking to hook up [Ion] with my idle HD 7950, so if he can keep the rest of his output going he's going to be shooting for 700k+ a day 

Anyway, great going by everyone.. nice to see such an awesome list of stoners and pie munchers each day


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> yep, SSD, HSF and Windows can all come in a month or 2 rather than me trying to save up cash I KNOW im going to ask back for during the month for various things
> 
> That and the fact that a 2500K runs a bit cooler than a 3570K.  The price diff between the two is 9 dollars, but i dont want a hot cpu that tortures air cooling.



3xxx chips dissipate less heat and consume less power than their 2xxx counterparts. The problem that people have trouble understanding is that the die area is smaller and thermal paste doesn't transfer heat as well as a soldered IHS, so those two factors make the chip "run hotter" and people are hell bent on believing "hotter means more power consumption, right?" which is NOT TRUE across different chip generations.

My 2600K @ 4.3GHz/1.32v LLC = 130-140w MAX in IntelBurnTest
My 3770K @ 4.3GHz/1.18v LLC = 80-85w MAX in IntelBurnTest

2xxx chips have 95w TDP and 3xxx chips have 77w TDP, but people are scared of the temperature for whatever reason (I refuse to overclock my chips beyond the point where they require massive voltage increases). If temperature is ever an issue with a 3xxx chip, de-lid it and put some Coolaboratory Liquid Metal Pro on it. Sure, it will probably kill the resale value of the chip, but people are making a mountain out of a mole hill about the stupid temperature "issue."


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Should be good for 150k PPD easy with a solid CPU, maybe a bit more



I will be putting them with some amd system I have yet to pick parts for. I was thinking and am3+ board with whatever am3 or am3+ cpu I can get for a good deal. I have been watching ebay. I won't be using the system for crunching most of the time. It will have other uses.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 27, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> 3xxx chips dissipate less heat and consume less power than their 2xxx counterparts. The problem that people have trouble understanding is that the die area is smaller and thermal paste doesn't transfer heat as well as a soldered IHS, so those two factors make the chip "run hotter" and people are hell bent on believing "hotter means more power consumption, right?" which is NOT TRUE across different chip generations.
> 
> My 2600K @ 4.3GHz/1.32v LLC = 130-140w MAX in IntelBurnTest
> My 3770K @ 4.3GHz/1.18v LLC = 80-85w MAX in IntelBurnTest
> ...



im just looking for an even 4ghz, which should be doable just by changing the multiplier right?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im just looking for an even 4ghz, which should be doable just by changing the multiplier right?



4GHz is incredibly easy to reach. Just set the multi to 40x and if you want the lowest power consumption, find the next to lowest stable VID for your FID.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 27, 2013)

ok i did the math on newegg.ca and the 2500K is $262 and the 3570K is $266.  For 4 dollars more I think i should choose the 3570K and still get it to 4ghz


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ok i did the math on newegg.ca and the 2500K is $262 and the 3570K is $266.  For 4 dollars more I think i should choose the 3570K and still get it to 4ghz



Not to mention the 3570K has HD4000 graphics vs. the 2500K and its HD 3000 graphics. I even had my second 3770K at 4.3GHz/1.18v on the stock cooler for about a month and nothing bad happened (granted, I did not run IBT (+10c core temp guaranteed) on it or monitor the temps because of Linux).


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2013)

Agreed, I had my 3770k briefly doing 4GHz on stock.  WCG ran warm, but it ran.  It's still at 4GHz on a H50, but much more comfortable doing so


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Mar 28, 2013)

The 3570k is $239.99 at NCIX.com 
http://ncix.com/products/sku=70541&vpn=BX80637I53570K&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1293
since you used newegg.ca i'm going to assume you live in Canada


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2013)

On a happy note, i finally scored a CPU, a 3770k 

So as soon as that comes, I should be good to go, running the 7870(7930) and the 7770 hopefully in the same system.  it's going to be running off an XFX 550pro, which I think will be fine, considering the 7770's low power draw, but if not I will have to change things up.

i'll be posting back later with an update when i get everything in and installed.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> On a happy note, i finally scored a CPU, a 3770k
> 
> So as soon as that comes, I should be good to go, running the 7870(7930) and the 7770 hopefully in the same system.  it's going to be running off an XFX 550pro, which I think will be fine, considering the 7770's low power draw, but if not I will have to change things up.
> 
> i'll be posting back later with an update when i get everything in and installed.



For the system I am speccing out, I could run to 7930's + everything else would be about 500 watts. With a 7770 it should be fine. If anything, you could undervolt the cpu while keeping stock clocks just to save a few watts.

Edit:
System is a Phenom 965BE, asrock 970 extreme 4, a single 8gb stick of ram that was free with the board, and two 7870xt(7930)s. It will crunch for a bit but not for long.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> On a happy note, i finally scored a CPU, a 3770k
> 
> So as soon as that comes, I should be good to go, running the 7870(7930) and the 7770 hopefully in the same system.  it's going to be running off an XFX 550pro, which I think will be fine, considering the 7770's low power draw, but if not I will have to change things up.
> 
> i'll be posting back later with an update when i get everything in and installed.



Let me know how that works out for you.  I'm assuming that you can only set the number of WUs per card to be the same for all cards, so the different cards will take different amounts of time to complete them.

Oh, and thanks for stealing that CPU out from under me


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2013)

scored the one off the egg for $226.  comes to $266.66 shipping and tax inc 

Woot! only have to shell out $150 from my pocket, pops in-law is putting in the rest  

Also grats manofthem for scoring a CPU  we both had great timing i guess


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Let me know how that works out for you.  I'm assuming that you can only set the number of WUs per card to be the same for all cards, so the different cards will take different amounts of time to complete them.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for stealing that CPU out from under me




Sorry good sir. 

I don't know yet about having mixed cards in the same system, but I'll be looking into it. 

I'm sure Norton and [Ion] already know the exct answer. 

My 7770 could do 4, but the 7870 could do 8...?  Therefore, if I can only set one number of WUs, it would overload the 7770.  Keys hope it woks out and I'm able to run both


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2013)

If you did 8 WU's on the 7770 it would run about 18-20 minutes each, but that's with two cards on my 3570K.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> but the 7870 could do 8...?



Yep, I am running a 3770K and a 7870 as well. the card runs 8 wu's and is still very usable. If your not going to use the system the 7870 will be able to run 10 for sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Sorry good sir.
> 
> I don't know yet about having mixed cards in the same system, but I'll be looking into it.
> 
> ...



My HD7850 does 8 with no issue; I think that a HD7870 would do ten.  I think that your best bet is probably to run six/card--a bit too much on the HD7770 and not quit enough on the HD7870, but still should work pretty well


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2013)

ugh, tomorrow is a holiday >_< guess i'll be waiting till Monday to receive my cpu


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2013)

I remember reading something about a little utility that made boinc sent work in for each wu completed. Can I get a link to that?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2013)

james888 said:


> I remember reading something about a little utility that made boinc sent work in for each wu completed. Can I get a link to that?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370



Oh that was it. I did look at that  I just did not assume it did that. It does not say in the post what it does exactly, it just say s in configures WCG.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Well the 7970 has not came in yet and was shipped Saturday  The seller says he called the PO and it left their facility on Monday so I am really heart broken. He said if it doesn't come in today then he will file a insurance claim


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 29, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well the 7970 has not came in yet and was shipped Saturday  The seller says he called the PO and it left their facility on Monday so I am really heart broken. He said if it doesn't come in today then he will file a insurance claim


It is Easter, so it's probably stuck somewhere.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> It is Easter, so it's probably stuck somewhere.



mhm, my 3570K is in limbo till monday as its Good Friday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> It is Easter, so it's probably stuck somewhere.



Hmm its just odd cause he got his package I sent him two days early cause I sent it parcel post while he shipped priority.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well the 7970 has not came in yet and was shipped Saturday  The seller says he called the PO and it left their facility on Monday so I am really heart broken. He said if it doesn't come in today then he will file a insurance claim





brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm its just odd cause he got his package I sent him two days early cause I sent it parcel post while he shipped priority.



I sent something to kenkicker once (he lives about 90 miles away from me) through Priority Mail.  I think it took a week to get to him.  Remember, Priority is not guaranteed to be delivered in three days.


Anyway, I got my Asus 7770 back from RMA, so now I have too many cards (not enough machines to use them all  ).  I'm going to sell the MSI shorty since it isn't playing nice with the two systems I've tried it in.  If anyone feels lucky and wants to try this card out, here's a link:

MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 1...


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am facing some serious internet issues from last few days.
Not able to get new tasks. 
http://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/telecom/internet/divers-caught-cutting-internet-backbone-cable


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I sent something to kenkicker once (he lives about 90 miles away from me) through Priority Mail.  I think it took a week to get to him.  Remember, Priority is not guaranteed to be delivered in three days.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I got my Asus 7770 back from RMA, so now I have too many cards (not enough machines to use them all  ).  I'm going to sell the MSI shorty since it isn't playing nice with the two systems I've tried it in.  If anyone feels lucky and wants to try this card out, here's a link:
> ...



I like to show this "marvel of postal efficiency" whenever package delivery is discussed:



Spoiler:  from a package received from AthlonX2 last year













> so now I have too many cards (not enough machines to use them all  ).



Sounds more like you need another machine... not a gpu buyer  


@sabre23- Wow! that sucks ... any idea when they will get that cable repaired???


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> @sabre23- Wow! that sucks ... any idea when they will get that cable repaired???



No information. Public sector Broadband......every government offices are closed due to holi (indian festival) from Tuesday.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> No information. Public sector Broadband......every government offices are closed due to holi (indian festival) from Tuesday.



What are you using to post on the forum? If it's a smart phone there may be a tethering app available to link your PC to the internet (data charges may be pretty high though)

FYI- I use Easytether as a backup to connect with.


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> What are you using to post on the forum? If it's a smart phone there may be a tethering app available to link your PC to the internet (data charges may be pretty high though)
> 
> FYI- I use Easytether as a backup to connect with.



i am using my pc only. Internet is working but Every other websites are crawling. Facebook not working but techpowerup works somewhat. BOINC not able to get new tasks . Hopefully situation will be resolved in 2 days. I will try to get hand on data card to get new tasks as soon as possible.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am just depressed cause I have wanted a 7970 for a while and now it seems more and more stuff are keeping me from it.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sounds more like you need another machine... not a gpu buyer
> I have two running and two I'm messing around with.  One is a S775 I'm having trouble getting to run stable with GPU WU's period, and the other is a DP Xeon that needs more work than I have time for ATM
> 
> The running ones are at their max I think.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm back. Running with 2 rigs now.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2013)

just used M&M's config utility to go from 4 wu's to 8


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok guys, today was my final day of work which mean my only cruncher has been turned off and brought home 

I have ideas of moving it to my HTPC and running it 24/7 but it will take some time. I will run the 6950's (or 7970 when/if it arrives) for certain parts of the day to draw in some numbers.

This all around sux.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2013)

Newegg screwed my address up   luckily I have a friend that works for UPS here in Kingston, she's just going to sign for it and drop it to me after shes done work around 11 am  p.s she works graveyard, so i can get it before 7pm as my place is super close to the facility and they drive furthest away and make their way back


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2013)

Man, it sucks we all are having issues, whether its shipping, rigs, work 
Keep up the high spirits though


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Keep up the high spirits though



mhm, just knowing that by the end of the month i will have a sweet gaming setup (that crunches a bit) and also a dedicated rig for WCG is enough to keep me happy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2013)

......


























7970 installed!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> .....
> 
> 7970 installed!!!!



Sweet, can't wait to see what it'll do for you!  Good thing you didn't have to wait all weekend


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> 7970 installed!!!!



then update your crunching sig already, mutherf@%ker


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Norton said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds more like you need another machine... not a gpu buyer
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2013)

installed it and ran some stability test and the card got so hot it would throttle clocks down to 650mhz  I took the card apart and repasted it now it will hit 1050/1500 at 85 deg 47% fan! I am really happy.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 29, 2013)

Made a quick sale on my P55/i7-870 system today along with some RAM, a CX430, Hyper 212 EVO and Samsung F1 as it is getting a bit long in the tooth, and I figured I should sell it while it still had decent value. So, I will lose ~4K PPD and I have to bring some old systems online to accommodate the GTX 465 and 2x 460s, but it gives me some money to save up for Haswell, possibly. Hopefully the GPU stuff stays around for a little while longer considering I have 5 7xxx cards now, but I guess other projects are out there that support them.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

My dumb self forgot to plug the ethernet cable back into the DP Xeon system when I left yesterday--IIRC I have a 3-day buffer on it, so it should run out of work about when I get back to school on Sunday.  So numbers will be down a bit for now...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2013)

I scored an i3 2100 for a decent deal so I'm thinking I'll throw the 7770 on that, and when I get the 3770k, I'll throw the 7870 on that.  Only thing is if I'm going to do that, I'll have to get a z77 mobo for the 3770k.  

I'm thinking about going itx on the 3770k and 7870, maybe a bitfenix prodigy and an itx z77....  Maybe, nothing is decided.  i may just wait to get the 3770k and see what happens.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I scored an i3 2100 for a decent deal so I'm thinking I'll throw the 7770 on that, and when I get the 3770k, I'll throw the 7870 on that.  Only thing is if I'm going to do that, I'll have to get a z77 mobo for the 3770k.
> 
> I'm thinking about going itx on the 3770k and 7870, maybe a bitfenix prodigy and an itx z77....  Maybe, nothing is decided.  i may just wait to get the 3770k and see what happens.



You're going all out--

What motherboard do you have?  Even a H61 would be fine for the i3...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2013)

I have here an MSI z68 gd55, the one I pm'd you about a few weeks back lol.  From what I could tell, it would run the 3770k well enough.  

Then the i3 came along.  I had looked at it several days ago, before the 3770 but passed.  Then tonight I made an offer and paid for it   So I can put the i3 2100 in that perfectly, but I need a new mobo for the i7

So I don't know.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

Right.

If you use the i3-2100 to update the BIOS, the Z68 should work fine with the 3770k for OCing--then you could get something like this ($45 AR w/ free 8GB RAM--yummy!) for the i3


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Right.
> 
> If you use the i3-2100 to update the BIOS, the Z68 should work fine with the 3770k for OCing--then you could get something like this ($45 AR w/ free 8GB RAM--yummy!) for the i3



Not a bad find at all.  So you think the z68 would be fine with the 3770?  That was my initial plan, but then I started getting the other ideas....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Not a bad find at all.  So you think the z68 would be fine with the 3770?  That was my initial plan, but then I started getting the other ideas....



I'd check the CPU compatibility list to make sure it supports IVB CPUs w/ the newest BIOS--but since you're just doing a straight multiplier OC probably to a sane speed, I see no reason there should be an issue


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'd check the CPU compatibility list to make sure it supports IVB CPUs w/ the newest BIOS--but since you're just doing a straight multiplier OC probably to a sane speed, I see no reason there should be an issue



I don't think I'll need to OC the 3770 much, if at all.  It'll be running the 7870 with 8-10 WUs, and it'll do that comfortably.  I'm not decided yet, may still decide on something else in the mean time.  

Thanks for your input!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2013)

How many WU is good to run on a single 7970 at boost clocks?

ALSO!

both 6950's are forsale!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182178


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> How many WU is good to run on a single 7970 at boost clocks?
> 
> ALSO!
> 
> ...



10-12 on a 7970. Mine are doing 10 each, but I'm thinking of bumping to 12 each, as it may allow it. I believe some are running 12 on their cards. 

Congrats on the 7970! and GLWS


----------



## Nordic (Mar 30, 2013)

I run 16. On my system it offered the best time to complete a WU for the number of WU's. It is a bit extreme but I am not using the system for while it is crunching.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> I run 16. On my system it offered the best time to complete a WU for the number of WU's. It is a bit extreme but I am not using the system for while it is crunching.



16 WU on a quad-core CPU? Just wow 
You are running i5-2500, right? Seems a bit extreme. What is your average daily gain?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

I run twelve on the two HD7970s I have going.  Ten each on the HD7950 and HD7930


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2013)

found a deal on a Hyper 212 EVO, $27 plus taxes


----------



## Nordic (Mar 30, 2013)

Daimus said:


> 16 WU on a quad-core CPU? Just wow
> You are running i5-2500, right? Seems a bit extreme. What is your average daily gain?



The quad core is overclocked to 4.5ghz and I think that is the only reason it worked that way. I tried up to 20 but it did not like 20. Daily gain? By that you mean ppd? I can get 130k if I actually leave the computer alone for a few days.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> The quad core is overclocked to 4.5ghz and I think that is the only reason it worked that way. I tried up to 20 but it did not like 20. Daily gain? By that you mean ppd? I can get 130k if I actually leave the computer alone for a few days.



thats including the graphics card too?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 30, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> thats including the graphics card too?



It is watercooled so temps are not a concern, so yes I do run it overclocked upto 1250mhz. It is completely stable. I do however forget to set the overclock, because natural selection 2 does not like any overclock above 1000 and I play that quite often.

This am3+ system I am building early this week came with a free 8gb stick of ram. I was going to just stick that in there by itself instead of the 4gb stick I was going to. Single channel ram wont affect crunching performance much would it?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> It is watercooled so temps are not a concern, so yes I do run it overclocked upto 1250mhz. It is completely stable. I do however forget to set the overclock, because natural selection 2 does not like any overclock above 1000 and I play that quite often.
> 
> This am3+ system I am building early this week came with a free 8gb stick of ram. I was going to just stick that in there by itself instead of the 4gb stick I was going to. Single channel ram wont affect crunching performance much would it?



The loss due to single channel RAM is less than 1%


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> The loss due to single channel RAM is less than 1%



That reminds me.  I think you have the mem in the SB-E in the wrong slots,  use B1 and D1 when only two are in.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> That reminds me.  I think you have the mem in the SB-E in the wrong slots,  use B1 and D1 when only two are in.



OK, will do.  IIRC I'm doing A1 and B1 ATM.  But I have new RAM coming this week (a 2x8GB kit) and I'll put it in the right slots then.

CPU-Z says it's in dual-channel now though...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2013)

any recommendations on a 2nd fan for my Hyper 212?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2013)

Are you going for noise levels or performance?  I like my Noctua fans for both, but I hate the ugly colors.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Are you going for noise levels or performance? I like my Noctua fans for both, but I hate the ugly colors.



considering my P280 is a super quiet case, i would opt for performance.  Fan noise doesnt really bother me unless the fan is starting to kick the bucket in which case i toss it in the trash.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2013)

How about a pair of Cougars like these?

COUGAR CF-V12HP Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Flui...

FYI- best option is a matching set so you can either find another like the one you already have or a pair of something else...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> How about a pair of Cougars like these?
> 
> COUGAR CF-V12HP Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Flui...
> 
> FYI- best option is a matching set so you can either find another like the one you already have or a pair of something else...



I have a pair of the black non-PWM ones on my TT Water 2.0 Performer (yes, I know they suck as rad fans, but my CPU only consumes ~80w of energy max and the fans are really quiet). They are pretty decent if you want something quiet that moves a medium amount of air. They were great in push-pull on my Hyper 212 EVO and they didn't annoy the crap out of me when my board put full voltage on them all the time due to the temperature.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 31, 2013)

How about those swiftech helix fans.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2013)

these are what i can choose from http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_130&bsort=0&brand=0&price=2&location=KING


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> these are what i can choose from http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_130&bsort=0&brand=0&price=2&location=KING



If you can go direct to the store and pick them up then try a pair of these:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_805&item_id=033370

Clearance @ $4.98 is a pretty good price!

*** EDIT- or these Cooler Master's:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=038371


----------



## theonedub (Mar 31, 2013)

Thunder storm rolling in, shutting down for the next few hours (or overnight).


----------



## Nordic (Mar 31, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> these are what i can choose from http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_130&bsort=0&brand=0&price=2&location=KING



If you want the best, get the corsair ones SP ones. I got some on my rad and they are great. At 7v they cool as well as my yate loon highs did on 12v and are very quiet at 7v. The tone is  a lot better also. What norton suggested would be good for on the cheap also.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2013)

+1 for the Corsair SP's


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2013)

*happy easter to all!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> *happy easter to all!!!!!!!!*



Ditto! 

Enjoy the holiday everybody!!!

P.S. This is my project for today....


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Enjoy the holiday everybody!!!
> 
> ...



ya know, if you were in the holiday spirit you would just sent that setup to me brother.....

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 1, 2013)

Such a rocky ride...  my 73yr old mother who just survived 2 months worth of cancer treatments,  and was doing well,  had a bad fall,  and is now back in the hospital.  Anyone 
who believes in prayers,  or whatever,  need some more now.  I haven't gotten proper feedback yet,  so I don't even know how she's doing.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 1, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Such a rocky ride...  my 73yr old mother who just survived 2 months worth of cancer treatments,  and was doing well,  had a bad fall,  and is now back in the hospital.  Anyone
> who believes in prayers,  or whatever,  need some more now.  I haven't gotten proper feedback yet,  so I don't even know how she's doing.



sorry to hear that, i hope things aren't to bad


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Such a rocky ride...  my 73yr old mother who just survived 2 months worth of cancer treatments,  and was doing well,  had a bad fall,  and is now back in the hospital.  Anyone
> who believes in prayers,  or whatever,  need some more now.  I haven't gotten proper feedback yet,  so I don't even know how she's doing.



My prayers are with you and your mom.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 1, 2013)

The 3570K arrived  just need a PSU now and a DVD drive.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Such a rocky ride...  my 73yr old mother who just survived 2 months worth of cancer treatments,  and was doing well,  had a bad fall,  and is now back in the hospital.  Anyone
> who believes in prayers,  or whatever,  need some more now.  I haven't gotten proper feedback yet,  so I don't even know how she's doing.



very very sorry to hear that man.  my prayers on with her.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 1, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Such a rocky ride...  my 73yr old mother who just survived 2 months worth of cancer treatments,  and was doing well,  had a bad fall,  and is now back in the hospital.  Anyone
> who believes in prayers,  or whatever,  need some more now.  I haven't gotten proper feedback yet,  so I don't even know how she's doing.



So sorry to hear about your mother.  All my best for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 1, 2013)

You and your mother have my well wishes, johnspack.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2013)

Parts are coming in and it's time to get crunching 

I sure hope it all works.  Everything is new except for the mobo so we shall know soon enough 










Oh, and unrelated: apparently I never changed my 7970s OC from 1100/1500 (for Crysis 3) back to  1000/1375, and it's been stable from last night til now.  Previously, I never got it stable past 1000, but since I did a slight voltage bump, it seems to be fine.  Awesome! 


I'll be down for a few hours rearranging everything and building, which will probably run into all night


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2013)

woot 3570K is on the go !!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Parts are coming in and it's time to get crunching
> 
> I sure hope it all works.  Everything is new except for the mobo so we shall know soon enough
> 
> ...



Awesome--that's an exciting new setup you have coming!  I hope that everything works!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Parts are coming in and it's time to get crunching
> 
> I sure hope it all works.  Everything is new except for the mobo so we shall know soon enough
> 
> ...



Yours gpu arrived before mine? Sad face. Both mine will be here tomorrow. Is that a gd53 motherboard, cause it looks identical to mine.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> Yours gpu arrived before mine? Sad face. Both mine will be here tomorrow. Is that a gd53 motherboard, cause it looks identical to mine.



It's the z68gd55, bought it used from [H], seems to be ok for now.  
Yeah, I was surprised that the card came quickly, considering I used eggsaver shipping.  last time I used that shipping for the xfx psu, and it took a really long time.

I can't wait for you to get your cards in and blast it.  The GPU seems decent so far, but it does get a little warm, around 67-68*.  I guess that's not that bad


----------



## Nordic (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's the z68gd55, bought it used from [H], seems to be ok for now.
> Yeah, I was surprised that the card came quickly, considering I used eggsaver shipping.  last time I used that shipping for the xfx psu, and it took a really long time.
> 
> I can't wait for you to get your cards in and blast it.  The GPU seems decent so far, but it does get a little warm, around 67-68*.  I guess that's not that bad



Newegg has been super slow for me lately, I don't know why. The motherboard I ordered two days after I ordered the gpu's is coming the same day.

I find it funny that you got an xfx psu to power your 7870xt and so did I.

I have actually been kinda worried. AndrewK apparently has been having some problems with his. Most of his problems seemed to be driver related though.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> Newegg has been super slow for me lately, I don't know why. The motherboard I ordered two days after I ordered the gpu's is coming the same day.
> 
> I find it funny that you got an xfx psu to power your 7870xt and so did I.
> 
> I have actually been kinda worried. AndrewK apparently has been having some problems with his. Most of his problems seemed to be driver related though.



Newegg shipping can be funky, like we both have experienced. 

I grabbed the XFX psu because it was on sale, and even a MIR which I need to send off soon. Then the 7870 came on sale so I snagged it. It's been running for a couple of hours now on the 13.3b driver, and it's all been fine and solid as of yet. 

Lets hope it doesn't give me issues .  If I run into any complications, I'll be sure to post them here. The biggest issue I had earlier was getting multi WUs working instead of just one, and then I realized when I added the .xml file in, I named it "config" instead of "app_config."  Silly me


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2013)

up and running 






having issuse with the i5 2400 not starting up.  Going to take another look today and if I cant figure out what is wrong, im going to take it to service at Canada Computers while the PSU is still under warranty as I KNOW the components were working with the HX 1000


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

Hella sweet system 

I'm thinking of doing some re-arrangement this weekend--I'm thinking of putting the HD7930 in the 2700k and the TX750w and two GTX470s in the 3930k--then I can game without losing so much output, and I think that the cards would perform a bit better spaced out some more


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok today I will try to find time to pull my HTPC apart and rebuild it using my unlocked quad and 5770  This will let me be able to run it 24/7 again without having an extra case in my living room.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> up and running
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130402/Capture003.png
> 
> having issuse with the i5 2400 not starting up.  Going to take another look today and if I cant figure out what is wrong, im going to take it to service at Canada Computers while the PSU is still under warranty as I KNOW the components were working with the HX 1000



I hope you get it working!  My HX1000 has been a beast for a long time; I hope it doesn't start giving me issues.



[Ion] said:


> ...-then I can game without losing so much output....



I never would have guessed that you ever did any gaming  



brandonwh64 said:


> Ok today I will try to find time to pull my HTPC apart and rebuild it using my unlocked quad and 5770  This will let me be able to run it 24/7 again without having an extra case in my living room.



Definitely rearrange, having too many cases can be a pain


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys, how much WU you think this can run:

Asus HD7750

Intel Celeron G1610 Dual Core Processor LGA1155 2.6GHZ

Looking for making my small server (DATA, FTP) so I could also make some WU while having these services running.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> My HX1000 has been a beast for a long time; I hope it doesn't start giving me issues.



HX 1000w is in the 3570K system.  Its the old PC; the i5 2400 and the Tt TR2 500w that are giving me problems.

Also i must say that the Z77 FTW board is frigging awesome.  Already got latest BIOS on it and its smooth as silk.  The 3570K is idling at 38 C atm   now i gotta figure out how to get it to 4 ghz >_<

Lastly, im kinda impressed by the Realtek sound chip


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Definitely rearrange, having too many cases can be a pain



After I posted I said fuck it and started it now. PICS SOON!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2013)

*25 days of work remaining for Help Conquer Cancer*

Source: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34948

Old news (yesterday) so I might have missed that someone already posted it.

Get the most of what is left of WUs.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Source: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34948
> 
> Old news (yesterday) so I might have missed that someone already posted it.
> 
> Get the most of what is left of WUs.








Of course, just after I build that other system....   

Time to get cracking on other GPU projects .


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> http://www.thereelbits.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/starwars-vader-nooo-550x365.jpg
> 
> Of course, just after I build that other system....
> 
> Time to get cracking on other GPU projects .



I guess I'll be cross-firing my 7870's and getting some gaming in sooner than I thought 

We can still reach 10th place if we all max out our available gpu's before the work runs out... I'm sure we have a real good shot at it if we do


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> I guess I'll be cross-firing my 7870's and getting some gaming in sooner than I thought
> 
> We can still reach 10th place if we all max out our available gpu's before the work runs out... I'm sure we have a real good shot at it if we do



Let's do it then!   I'm probably going to throw the 7770 in with the 7870, but I need to find a molex to 6pin pcie adapter first (I know I had one somewhere yet it eludes me), plus I'm worried about the mixed WUs on the 2 cards.  Oh well, I'll just go for it


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Let's do it then!   I'm probably going to throw the 7770 in with the 7870, but I need to find a molex to 6pin pcie adapter first (I know I had one somewhere yet it eludes me), plus I'm worried about the mixed WUs on the 2 cards.  Oh well, I'll just go for it



Not sure how mixing the cards will affect the better card? The 7770 will likely just have longer run times compared to the 7870 XT so it should work but with a little more trial and error than usual to max the rigs output...

Drop me a PM if you need that adapter- I have a few here somewhere as well


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2013)

i wanna know how mixed cards will work too, my 7770 is idle atm as the i5 2400 doesnt want to power on and i've tried the usual steps to make it work.  So im just going to spend $40 and get the service center people  to make it boot while the psu is under warranty.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i wanna know how mixed cards will work too, my 7770 is idle atm as the i5 2400 doesnt want to power on and i've tried the usual steps to make it work.  So im just going to spend $40 and get the service center people  to make it boot while the psu is under warranty.



Well, I should be able to tell you later this evening how a 7870 and 7770 work together, provided I find the adapter. I'm thinking Norton is right, the slower card will just take a lot longer to complete its WUs.

So nothing powers on at all on your i5 2400, like the psu is dead?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2013)

when i press the power button on the case i hear a noise like its gonna power on, but no fans, lights or anything powers up.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> when i press the power button on the case i hear a noise like its gonna power on, but no fans, lights or anything powers up.



Was it fine before and this happened suddenly?  very weird


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2013)

all was fine when the HX1000 powered everything, did a case switch and PSU change and above happens.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 3, 2013)

Split-second power up requiring unplugging of the PSU to try again could be either a faulty PSU or a shorted component. My PSU did the same thing when my GTX 460 shorted out (and then the voltage controller chip on the card caught on fire when diagnosing).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 3, 2013)

scored a 4GB so-dimm for my laptop in specs  8GB for free FTW


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I hope you get it working!  My HX1000 has been a beast for a long time; I hope it doesn't start giving me issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About once a week for half an hour or an hour on the HD4000.  A truly miserable experience 


AlienIsGOD said:


> scored a 4GB so-dimm for my laptop in specs  8GB for free FTW



Not bad at all!  I have 8GB in my laptop and I think it's pretty much ideal 

It's a shame we only have 25 days of GPU work left, although that means that I can start selling stuff off and shut things down over the summer and not feel too terrible about it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> About once a week for half an hour or an hour on the HD4000.  A truly miserable experience
> 
> 
> Not bad at all!  I have 8GB in my laptop and I think it's pretty much ideal
> ...



lies !!!! my laptop has 2 x 2GB in it, so im only at 6GB now.  Better a lil more than no more :O


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's a shame we only have 25 days of GPU work left, although that means that I can start selling stuff off and shut things down over the summer and not feel too terrible about it



AND.... start saving up for a 4P?  

Suggest saving the Tahiti cards for the return of WCG GPU work, at a minimum. Their DP performance and SP count will allow a quick jump start when (not if) they return


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> AND.... start saving up for a 4P?
> 
> Suggest saving the Tahiti cards for the return of WCG GPU work, at a minimum. Their DP performance and SP count will allow a quick jump start when (not if) they return



Oh, I'll certainly keep the HD7950 and HD7930.  I'm a big fan of them.  But I may sell off the i7-860 and i7-920 rigs--my two oldest and least efficient crunchers.

Hell, I'm hardly suffering for money and I'm going to have a job this summer, so maybe I'll just keep everything and wait for August when everything can be fired back up again.

And I'm sure we'll get more GPU work at some point--I was reading the thread over at WCG, and the GPU app sped up HCC by ~16x, so the potential is too great to pass up 

And I'm strongly considering a 4P--maybe something like what Buck has--this quad Barcelona system has been a disappointment (similar PPD to the i7-860 for far, far more noise and heat)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I'll certainly keep the HD7950 and HD7930.  I'm a big fan of them.  But I may sell off the i7-860 and i7-920 rigs--my two oldest and least efficient crunchers.
> 
> Hell, I'm hardly suffering for money and I'm going to have a job this summer, so maybe I'll just keep everything and wait for August when everything can be fired back up again.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I figured it was time to let go of my i7-870 and EVGA P55 FTW while it was still worth selling. I still have a lot of older systems e.g. 2 939s folding Fermis, 2 775s, a 478, 2 single core junk laptops, and a Phenom 8550 Tri-core AGP rig. My parents have my FX-8150 and two PII X6 chips, one of which is on a flaky ASUS 890GX board (running dual 7770s with an inconceivably low PPD) that intermittently reboots and can't find a boot device despite changing cables and ports on the SSD and HDD. I'd love to get my parents on current-gen Intels but that would cost too much money and time to redo everything on their rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I figured it was time to let go of my i7-870 and EVGA P55 FTW while it was still worth selling. I still have a lot of older systems e.g. 2 939s folding Fermis, 2 775s, a 478, 2 single core junk laptops, and a Phenom 8550 Tri-core AGP rig. My parents have my FX-8150 and two PII X6 chips, one of which is on a flaky ASUS 890GX board (running dual 7770s with an inconceivably low PPD) that intermittently reboots and can't find a boot device despite changing cables and ports on the SSD and HDD. I'd love to get my parents on current-gen Intels but that would cost too much money and time to redo everything on their rigs.



I recently built the X4 965 system for my parents to replace an E6300 I built a few years back--they love it.  Maybe they'll get my i3, but I think my Dad would rather not have to deal with re-configuring an entirely new setup (and I don't blame him, they shut things down so frequently that the extra wattage of the 965BE doesn't matter so much)

I still have two C2Ds and an old AMD X2, but those are the same generation systems that I'm typically selling on Craigslist--I may only get $100 for the X2, but that would be OK with me--I have about $20 sunk into it and it's been crunching/folding for a few months with no complaints.  I figure it shouldn't be hard to take the i7-860, stick in two 8800GTs and set up SLI and sell it on Craigslist as a "extreme gaming PC" and probably even break even on it.  The 3930k is absolutely staying, I love it, and the 2700k/3770k both make good PPD/W crunchers, so I'll keep them.  I figure I might as well keep the two old laptops, since they're tiny, work tolerably well (~2k PPD combined) and use ~100w together.  I guess I'll also keep the DP Xeon, since it does a very solid 4.5k PPD from the CPUs for $97 (not counting the GPUs).  That and selling a DP eATX setup might be hard.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2013)

@AlienIsGod:   I didn't get the chance tonight to mess with both the cards in my rig.  I got home too late and by the time I got home, I was exhausted.  So tomorrow is a new day and I should have some more info then


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2013)

I traded off the MSI 7770 "shorty" for a Gigabyte Z68 mobo.  I'll trade another 7770 so I can get a decent CPU for the board if anyone has one available.

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3852#ov

Oh, and I'd be willing to traded my P43 mobo and Q9300 as well, depending on the CPU offered.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 3, 2013)

Putting together my Phenom 965be dual 7870xt system right now...








> And I'm sure we'll get more GPU work at some point--I was reading the thread over at WCG, and the GPU app sped up HCC by ~16x, so the potential is too great to pass up


That is what I was saying awhile back. Gpu's put out so much work they would be silly to not keep doing it. It would not surprise me if more started doing gpu work.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Putting together my Phenom 965be dual 7870xt system right now...
> http://i.imgur.com/x8CPtEc.jpg
> 
> 
> That is what I was saying awhile back. Gpu's put out so much work they would be silly to not keep doing it. It would not surprise me if more started doing gpu work.



Nice setup! -

*Note- you may run into issues w/ram (is that a 4GB stick?) and cpu cores running/maxing out those beastly gpu's. They should be able to do 10 wu's each (20 total) which would leave 0.2 GB of ram and 0.2 cpu cores per gpu .

Doubling up on the ram and picking up an FX-8xxx or a PII X6 will definitely help you max out the rig 

Will be nice to see that setup pump out 170-180k ppd 

On a sour note- my 790X/1045T remote rig is going all BSOD on me  - I'll be bringing it back home to see what happened to it. It's possibly the HDD or this board finally gave up on me. I have a spare HDD and a Biostar A880GZ mobo if I need it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2013)

The wife and I are moving starting the 8th, during this time we might not have internet connectivity at home for a few days. 

Finally got a nice 2 bed 2 bath place all for ourselves.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Note- you may run into issues w/ram (is that a 4GB stick?) and cpu cores running/maxing out those beastly gpu's. They should be able to do 10 wu's each (20 total) which would leave 0.2 GB of ram and 0.2 cpu cores per gpu .
> 
> Doubling up on the ram and picking up an FX-8xxx or a PII X6 will definitely help you max out the rig



Wait, there's a ram limit?


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Wait, there's a ram limit?



Some say yes, others say not really, but I like to try to keep to around 0.5GB per WU (CPU or GPU). Have been moving my rigs from 4GB up to 8GB recently and they seem to run better with the extra ram imho 

Have been getting good deals in our B/S/T trade threads by picking up two sets of 2x4GB ram kits at a time


----------



## Nordic (Apr 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Nice setup! -
> 
> *Note- you may run into issues w/ram (is that a 4GB stick?) and cpu cores running/maxing out those beastly gpu's. They should be able to do 10 wu's each (20 total) which would leave 0.2 GB of ram and 0.2 cpu cores per gpu .
> 
> ...


It is an 8gb stick of ram. Came free with the board. I think I am going to upgrade this to something steamroller when the time comes. For now this phenom was cheap and will get the job done.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> It is an 8gb stick of ram. Came free with the board. I think I am going to upgrade this to something steamroller when the time comes. For now this phenom was cheap and will get the job done.



8GB should be plenty then... I seem to remember you mentioning this in another post....my bad


----------



## Nordic (Apr 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> 8GB should be plenty then... I seem to remember you mentioning this in another post....my bad



I am sure I did. I think its awesome that the day I decide to get the board, it comes with a free $50 stick of ram as a limited offer. The next day it does not.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 3, 2013)

PROBLEM SOLVED 

a mobo mounting screw was in the wrong spot causing it to touch the mobo and make it not power up.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED
> 
> a mobo mounting screw was in the wrong spot causing it to touch the mobo and make it not power up.



Congrats!!!  Saved yourself some headache and $$  


That happened to me once before on my friend's pc (years ago) and its made me ever so cautious about that

So now you're good to go, ready to crunch?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So now you're good to go, ready to crunch?



yep, just going to set my config file for the 7770 and i'll be good to go.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok bad things happened yesterday. I tore both the cruncher and HTPC down to swap cases and I had nothing but problems with the HTPC case with fitting and then it would fail to power on due to having the dual PCI nic card in. Once I got that take back out which is a pain since the case is hard to work with then I got it put back together for it to not boot AGAIN! It had this clunky touch screen power button. So then I was so mad I took it back apart for the final time and found the stupid cable that runs that panel somehow got unplugged. Well thought my problems were done so I test it and it works so then I put it all back together and setup next to my TV. THe time came to turn it back on to start crunching and guess what...... MORE FRICKEN PROBLEMS! It would boot for 10 seconds enough for the boot screen then turn off and back on! I got so mad I punched the front of the case with so much force that the front panel EXPLODED! I then took all the parts out and took the old case outside an threw it across my yard were it sat for about 3 hours....

I then tested the components and they worked fine on a cardboard box and even crunched for about an hour like that. I guess I will put everything back in the NZXT case and be done with it.

It was about time to retire that Bgears case anyways since it was hacked six days from sunday


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok bad things happened yesterday. I tore both the cruncher and HTPC down to swap cases and I had nothing but problems with the HTPC case with fitting and then it would fail to power on due to having the dual PCI nic card in. Once I got that take back out which is a pain since the case is hard to work with then I got it put back together for it to not boot AGAIN! It had this clunky touch screen power button. So then I was so mad I took it back apart for the final time and found the stupid cable that runs that panel somehow got unplugged. Well thought my problems were done so I test it and it works so then I put it all back together and setup next to my TV. THe time came to turn it back on to start crunching and guess what...... MORE FRICKEN PROBLEMS! It would boot for 10 seconds enough for the boot screen then turn off and back on! I got so mad I punched the front of the case with so much force that the front panel EXPLODED! I then took all the parts out and took the old case outside an threw it across my yard were it sat for about 3 hours....
> 
> I then tested the components and they worked fine on a cardboard box and even crunched for about an hour like that. I guess I will put everything back in the NZXT case and be done with it.
> 
> It was about time to retire that Bgears case anyways since it was hacked six days from sunday



Brandon SMASH! 

Yesterday, I redid the wiring to my 5 main DC rigs at the office. The A8N32-SLI/dual GTX 460s is on the battery backed side of a restored Ativa 1200VA (~800w) UPS (due to a failed CMOS chip that loses all the settings if the PSU switch is turned off), along with both monitors and my network switch. The two surge only outlets are used for my 2600K/dual 7950s cruncher and my X3210/GTS 450 cruncher/folder, and the UPS with everything on it is plugged into the wall through a Kill-A-Watt that reports a load of 1020-1150w. The UPS has a 14 AWG power cable and circuit breaker, so I'm not really overloading it with the stuff on the surge only outlets.

The other two rigs at my desk are now plugged straight into the wall and I took the tap out. The 15A 2 to 6 outlet wall tap has a noticeable brown singed area around the LINE blade of one of the outlets (probably from one of my super dense 600-700w rigs I used to operate). I'm kind of glad I got rid of two wall taps in favor of a UPS filtering some of the load, although that is essentially a giant tap anyway.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok bad things happened yesterday. I tore both the cruncher and HTPC down to swap cases and I had nothing but problems with the HTPC case with fitting and then it would fail to power on due to having the dual PCI nic card in. Once I got that take back out which is a pain since the case is hard to work with then I got it put back together for it to not boot AGAIN! It had this clunky touch screen power button. So then I was so mad I took it back apart for the final time and found the stupid cable that runs that panel somehow got unplugged. Well thought my problems were done so I test it and it works so then I put it all back together and setup next to my TV. THe time came to turn it back on to start crunching and guess what...... MORE FRICKEN PROBLEMS! It would boot for 10 seconds enough for the boot screen then turn off and back on! I got so mad I punched the front of the case with so much force that the front panel EXPLODED! I then took all the parts out and took the old case outside an threw it across my yard were it sat for about 3 hours....
> 
> I then tested the components and they worked fine on a cardboard box and even crunched for about an hour like that. I guess I will put everything back in the NZXT case and be done with it.
> 
> It was about time to retire that Bgears case anyways since it was hacked six days from sunday



When having several consecutive issues/bad luck cases with your PC, stop work on it (the PC) and walk away from it slowly. Go back to it after e.g. a half hour. Sometimes your Mana is just too depleted to be able to do decent spells.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Some say yes, others say not really, but I like to try to keep to around 0.5GB per WU (CPU or GPU). Have been moving my rigs from 4GB up to 8GB recently and they seem to run better with the extra ram imho
> 
> Have been getting good deals in our B/S/T trade threads by picking up two sets of 2x4GB ram kits at a time



That means that my 3570K rig with two 7770's and 4GB ram is getting only .25GB each WU.  I might have to look into it.

By "runs better" do you mean faster or just all around smoother?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 3, 2013)

7770/i5 2400 up and crunching 4 wu's


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That means that my 3570K rig with two 7770's and 4GB ram is getting only .25GB each WU.  I might have to look into it.
> 
> By "runs better" do you mean faster or just all around smoother?



All around smoother with fewer errors/weird stuff and a slight bump up in output (guessing around 5-10% or so depending on what is running on it). Example- the 7770 I put in the "Junior" rig seems to have bumped up from around 30k ppd- now it looks like it will peak out closer to 40k after the ram upgrade (it's still spooling up)... have it set at 6 wu (gpu only) atm

@AlienIsGOD- Woot!  

@Brandon- Doh!  sorry to hear about the trouble...


----------



## Nordic (Apr 4, 2013)

For those with many crunchers. What os do you use to crunch on all of them with. Linux, a usb bootable, unactivated windows?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> For those with many crunchers. What os do you use to crunch on all of them with. Linux, a usb bootable, unactivated windows?



Windows for anything using GPUs, Linux for CPU-only machines.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> For those with many crunchers. What os do you use to crunch on all of them with. Linux, a usb bootable, unactivated windows?



Linux x64 is the best setup for CPU-only crunchers, although I run Windows 7 x64 or Server 2008 R2 because I'm most familiar with it.



Norton said:


> Nice setup! -
> 
> *Note- you may run into issues w/ram (is that a 4GB stick?) and cpu cores running/maxing out those beastly gpu's. They should be able to do 10 wu's each (20 total) which would leave 0.2 GB of ram and 0.2 cpu cores per gpu .
> 
> ...



I have 13 WUs + Win7 running on 2GB, and it's tight--I think that 4GB is probably the absolute minimum you want for nearly any system.
Good luck getting the PhII X6 fixed--if you need a HDD or RAM for it, LMK and I'll get you set up 

Two new updates from me:  I decided to remote into the T9600 to check on it (it's been a few weeks) and I found that it was running at 95C!  (still doing 2.8GHz though).  I took it apart, cleaned out the dust, and propped it up a tad, and now it's a more pleasant ~70C.  Not bad at all for a laptop that originally had a ~20w Celeron in it and now is running a 35w C2D.

Also, because I can't pass up a good deal, I also picked up another dual CPU system.  I purchased a pair of HP xw8600 (Xeon E5420) and combined them--now I have a system with a pair of 2.5GHz Core 2 Quad Xeons and a spare 800W PSU.  Systems were $25 each w/ a DVD-RW, CPU, and 2GB RAM, which was too good to pass up.  I've installed my WD Raptor and I'm installing Windows 7 now


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not really a cruncher.........but damn fast as what it does!!! 

I hit 140mph coming up from Colorado on Interstate 25 before I shut er down.  Still had more to go!! And I have heard these will run about 155mph. 

New addition to the family 







For those that don't know, its a 1999 Mercedes SLK 230 Kompressor with AMG sport package 2.3 liter turbocharged retractable hard top 17" wheels. 

Got this for an insane low price due to needing the sensors changed in the top.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Not really a cruncher.........but damn fast as what it does!!!
> 
> I hit 140mph coming up from Colorado on Interstate 25 before I shut er down.  Still had more to go!! And I have heard these will run about 155mph.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you're driving safely.  No wonder you can make it to Microcenter so quickly 

Around here in FL, there are cops and state troopers everywhere.  I don't drive like I used to when I was young, not worth it since there are so many stupid cops


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Glad to hear you're driving safely.  No wonder you can make it to Microcenter so quickly
> 
> Around here in FL, there are cops and state troopers everywhere.  I don't drive like I used to when I was young, not worth it since there are so many stupid cops



 I hear ya. Yea there is about a 20 mile stretch just before the Wyoming boarder that there is rarely any Colorado Troopers! Always the stretch for "test" driving vehicles.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 4, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> I hear ya. Yea there is about a 20 mile stretch just before the Wyoming boarder that there is rarely any Colorado Troopers! Always the stretch for "test" driving vehicles.



Nice to see you having fun.

Take care bud.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

Crap!  I had paused the Network Activity to just get a sense of Wu completion times, and I forgot to put it back.  So I ran dry, because I had change the buffer to low 

Anyway, i'm uploading all my crap now and will hopefully resume WUs soon

Edit: back up and running now


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 4, 2013)

I hit 140 in my car - once. Back in New York.  In California there are too many cyclists, joggers, motorcycles not to mention cops.  Can't even enjoy the twisties anymore.   Both me and my car are getting older anyway.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2013)

No physical pictures of the HP yet because I have to run off to class, but here's what we have going:




Running WCG since the moment Windows was installed, of course


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My boinc server is still batting away. It doesnt have a head I control everything remotely it sits in the corner. It is the machine I used tin foil to boot strap to 2.6ghz. It runs WCG every day at 100% load. I finally got around to putting ubuntu on it I actually got quite a boost from windows 7. I went from 87X PPD to 1200 and some change. Its not double but Ill take it. Of course im sure my PPD will go up after its run a few weeks to level out. I lost power one day formatted the machine another forgot to turn it on the day after that when I did updates. but 1200 from 870 with all that down time is impressive.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> My boinc server is still batting away. It doesnt have a head I control everything remotely it sits in the corner. It is the machine I used tin foil to boot strap to 2.6ghz. It runs WCG every day at 100% load. I finally got around to putting ubuntu on it I actually got quite a boost from windows 7. I went from 87X PPD to 1200 and some change. Its not double but Ill take it. Of course im sure my PPD will go up after its run a few weeks to level out. I lost power one day formatted the machine another forgot to turn it on the day after that when I did updates. but 1200 from 870 with all that down time is impressive.
> 
> 
> http://www.4non4art.com/_images/04b48d793fefd78d93045cac6fe06612/766 - Servers.png



Linux is just faster for CPU WGC. I got around 2000 on two cores back when HP had their free trial period.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Linux is just faster for CPU WGC. I got around 2000 on two cores back when HP had their free trial period.



Do you know what sort of cores these were?  C2D-gen ones, i7, etc?

EDIT:  The HP









With two CPUs at sustained load it's getting a bit warm, I think I'm going to tell the BIOS to ramp up the fan speed a bit.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Do you know what sort of cores these were?  C2D-gen ones, i7, etc?
> 
> EDIT:  The HP
> http://i.imgur.com/mxbixGi.jpg
> ...



I never found out - GenuineIntel QEMU Virtual CPU version 0.14.0 [Family 6 Model 2 Stepping 3]


----------



## Nordic (Apr 4, 2013)

I started with 10 wu's per card but went down to the 8 per card as in the picture below. 10 wu's got me times from 20-25 minutes compared to the 16-20 minutes for 8 wu's. I think I has a cpu bottleneck.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> I started with 10 wu's per card but went down to the 8 per card as in the picture below. 10 wu's got me times from 20-25 minutes compared to the 16-20 minutes for 8 wu's. I think I has a cpu bottleneck.
> http://i.imgur.com/sIYJ3zj.png



That's still 2-2.5 minutes per wu on either setting so it is possible that the cpu is holding you back.

Give it a few hours run time to see if the wu time drops some more at this setting..... if not then try to drop to 6 wu per card.

*Note- it may take a few days running for the rig to spool up at each setting so be patient with it. 

EDIT- on a related note and thanks to james888, the ppd on my main rig may drop off a bit.... Bioshock Infinite runs awesome on this rig!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> I started with 10 wu's per card but went down to the 8 per card as in the picture below. 10 wu's got me times from 20-25 minutes compared to the 16-20 minutes for 8 wu's. I think I has a cpu bottleneck.
> http://i.imgur.com/sIYJ3zj.png



I suspect you do--with 10 WUs on the HD7930 each with .6 of a 4.5GHz Sandy Bridge thread, completion times are between nine and ten minutes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I have not started up the 7970 due to heat issues so for not I am only using it to game on. I have ordered a Icy Vision-A Gelid heatsink to put the temps in check but until it arrives I will be quite down in numbers.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I suspect you do--with 10 WUs on the HD7930 each with .6 of a 4.5GHz Sandy Bridge thread, completion times are between nine and ten minutes.



Hmm. I know I can't overclock much on these phenom II's. Even if I could get 4ghz, it wouldn't give me much compared to the 3.6 I got now. The previous owner of this cpu could only get 3.8ghz out of it. I have been reading a phenom II oc guide and it says to keep the temps below 55c for good overclocking which seems so low to me. I am already hitting 50c at 3.6ghz. I did just add some better exhaust fans and what not that should drop the temp down a few degrees.

Makes me really want to upgrade to whatever the most core steamroller cpu that is supposedly coming out this year.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> Hmm. I know I can't overclock much on these phenom II's. Even if I could get 4ghz, it wouldn't give me much compared to the 3.6 I got now. The previous owner of this cpu could only get 3.8ghz out of it. I have been reading a phenom II oc guide and it says to keep the temps below 55c for good overclocking which seems so low to me. I am already hitting 50c at 3.6ghz. I did just add some better exhaust fans and what not that should drop the temp down a few degrees.
> 
> Makes me really want to upgrade to whatever the most core steamroller cpu that is supposedly coming out this year.



Vishera would be a decent boost for you. My 8350 runs at 4.4Ghz @1.38v and under 50C (avg 45C) with a full gpu load running on it. It's never gone over 55C while crunching cpu only... air cooled! 

* Vishera as compared to Zambezi is Thuban as compared to Deneb (cooler, smoother, faster). Grab a Vishera 8 core if you don't want to wait for Steamroller- it won't disappoint


----------



## Nordic (Apr 4, 2013)

The reason I want steam roller is because I have heard there might be 8+ cores on a chip. Maybe even up to 16. That and all the general ipc improvments. Vishera would be a massive improvement but I will be fine with a quad core for a few months. Especially with gpu wu's going away for a bit.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> * Vishera as compared to Zambezi is Thuban as compared to Deneb (cooler, smoother, faster).



That depends on luck, though. On the same clocks my 'dozer ran on lower voltage, was much cooler and drew much less power than my current 'driver. Heck, even the stock voltage on the 'driver is much higher.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

On the plus side, I've been playing the original Bioshock without having to suspend crunching, which is awesome (not only because my ppd should stay even but because Bioshock is a really intriguing game) 

On the down side, seems like nasty thunderstorms are rolling in for the night; I'm hoping I don't lose power. We shall see in the morning because I'm off to bed


----------



## Nordic (Apr 5, 2013)

Good to know. I just installed the first bioshock. I also am playing the first dues ex, and never thought to leave boinc on.

I overclocked the phenom II to 3792mhz and the 7930's to 1050mhz. Brought down the wu times by two minutes.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> Good to know. I just installed the first bioshock. I also am playing the first dues ex, and never thought to leave boinc on.
> 
> I overclocked the phenom II to 3792mhz and the 7930's to 1050mhz. Brought down the wu times by two minutes.



Give it a go with BOINC running. I have and have kept 60fps for like 97% of the time, so I'm not complaining in the slightest 

Good call in overclocking the 7930s to be sure. I ought to try that on mine too, maybe this weekend when I get some free time. 

How are your temps on your cards when overclocked compared to stock?  Any voltage bump necessary?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 5, 2013)

I did not need a voltage bump. According to wizz's review you can get up to around the same as a 7950/7970 can on stock. So around 1150 or so.

Going from 975 to 1050 only made temps go up by about 2c at most. My top card is hitting 79c max while my bottom card is hitting 70c max. I am thinking I am going to put some better tim in there. The fan curves on these things is so low. The highest speed I have seen is 46%, but they get loud after 50% so I think I am fine with that.

Last night of crunching for the 7970. I have to send in the motherboard for rma. Some ram slots died. Been running single channel memory for a bit not quite wanting to lose the system for a week.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2013)

*HELLO WORLD!!!*






Say Hi to my sister's little one girl, born a few hours ago! -

I'm an Uncle now! ----

Crunch on Team...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 5, 2013)

D'awwwww~! 

Congratulations on becoming an uncle, Norton!
Gonna call You "Uncle Norton" from now on.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats!

Pascal or Ada? You said "Hello World", hence the question.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Pascal or Ada? You said "Hello World", hence the question.



Not really sure what that means? 

FYI- I'm an Uncle but it seems I didn't clarify that this is my Niece


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Congratulations on becoming an uncle, Norton!



^ THIS


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats Norton!  Beautiful baby, they done good 

I'm thinking that's a future cruncher, just waiting on her first pc


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratz Norton!

Fired up the 7970 today since its a colder day. Already at 75 deg


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Congratz Norton!
> 
> Fired up the 7970 today since its a colder day. Already at 75 deg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/Capture042.jpg



Those completion times are looking nice, handling 12 like a champ.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *HELLO WORLD!!!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/Lil Ella 2.jpg
> 
> Say Hi to my sister's little one girl, born a few hours ago! -
> ...



congrats buddy


----------



## Zebeon (Apr 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Originally Posted by Norton View Post
> HELLO WORLD!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/Lil Ella 2.jpg
> 
> ...



Congrats Norton!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Am I the only one having problems with the free-dc.org site right now?
When I try to access the team's page, it keeps giving me a page with ALL values either blank or zero.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't even get the site to load.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Am I the only one having problems with the free-dc.org site right now?
> When I try to access the team's page, it keeps giving me a page with ALL values either blank or zero.



FreeDC is busted atm :shadedshu

Use this link as a backup to FreeDC:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Question: What's this "RAC" thing I keep seeing everywhere?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Question: What's this "RAC" thing I keep seeing everywhere?



RAC = Recent Average Credit

Basically, it's a floating average of your credit/day--sometimes averaged over 28 days, sometimes over 7 days, etc.  It's computed in different ways at BOINCStats, Free-DC, and from WCG, but is basically a measure of what you're doing each day.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats Norton


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *HELLO WORLD!!!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/Lil Ella 2.jpg
> 
> Say Hi to my sister's little one girl, born a few hours ago! -
> ...



Congrats to you all!


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 6, 2013)

So, I undervoltaged my CPU a bit, thus it runs cooler now.
Now I can run BOINK while on higher clocks. Had tune down the clocks a bit before, as the sucka was getting a bit too hot.
Hope that will yield me / us a bit more points over time.

Also, is it normal that the GPU WU does nothing half the time? My GPU WU alternates between running normally for a few minutes and then having no GPU activity for about a minute. Like this, it takes ~ 10 minutes for each one to complete. And it spends around four minutes without any GPU activity through the time it finishes.
So yeah, is that normal, or do I have a problem here?


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> So, I undervoltaged my CPU a bit, thus it runs cooler now.
> Now I can run BOINK while on higher clocks. Had tune down the clocks a bit before, as the sucka was getting a bit too hot.
> Hope that will yield me / us a bit more points over time.
> 
> ...



That activity is 100% normal- the wu needs some time with the cpu before it finishes (after the gpu). There are actually two images, which is why there is a pause in the middle


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> So, I undervoltaged my CPU a bit, thus it runs cooler now.
> Now I can run BOINK while on higher clocks. Had tune down the clocks a bit before, as the sucka was getting a bit too hot.
> Hope that will yield me / us a bit more points over time.
> 
> ...



This is normal--the GPU WUs run mostly on the GPU, but also have some CPU-only work.  What you're seeing is that.  This is part of the reason that many of us will run multiple WUs on a single GPU--that way they can overlap and we don't lose as much to this on/off eccentricity.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

Some activity from the FreeDC site:



> Repairs under way....



Will give them time to get the site back so tonight's Milestone's and Pie will be a little late*

*will use backup data source if FreeDC remains out past 11pm Eastern


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2013)

I miss my free-dc updates and pie 

Lets hope it gets back up and running soon


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 6, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I miss my free-dc updates and pie
> 
> Lets hope it gets back up and running soon



Well, BOINCStats isn't bad either


----------



## sabre23 (Apr 6, 2013)

Voila....I am in Top 10 in my country. But it is nothing to be proud about as it is only 1.8 million fr top 10.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Note- it may take a few days running for the rig to spool up at each setting so be patient with it.



Alas, ye was right. It has fallen down to 13 minutes average wu time from 20 minutes.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 6, 2013)

I started experimenting with running multiple GPU WUs
I am pleased with the results - I get a sweet increase in overall performance of ~10%

But I have a bit of a problem: to make it work, I had to upgrade to BOINC 7.0.60
On it, my GPU WUs tend to hang randomly. I have to suspend & unsuspended GPU activity to restart it. This happens both when I run a single GPU WU and when I run two WUs. Any ideas how to fix this?

P.S. I lost almost a whole night's worth of GPU work because of this - when I left it for the night and went to sleep, it hanged after completing 4 GPU jobs. Of course, I only unclogged it when I got up...


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I started experimenting with running multiple GPU WUs
> I am pleased with the results - I get a sweet increase in overall performance of ~10%
> 
> But I have a bit of a problem: to make it work, I had to upgrade to BOINC 7.0.60
> ...



One of my rigs was doing that (7.0.52 I think). I did a few resets/aborts and it seems to have corrected itself for now. I was going to try to find BOINC 7.0.42 and install but it's ok now.

7.0.42 is the version I've had the best luck with- try it if your problem persists....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Having odd issues: when running two GPU WUs at the same time, they alternate to the pair finishing surprisingly fast to surprisingly slow. I decided to go 1 WU, because that at least works consistently.
Also, my computer is much more responsive with only one WU, so the choice was easy.
(one WU takes ~10 minutes. While a WU pair takes from 14 to 27 minutes of working parallel.)


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> ...Also, my computer is much more responsive with only one WU, so the choice was easy.
> (one WU takes ~10 minutes. While a WU pair takes from 14 to 27 minutes of working parallel.)



Was that the immediate results, or average after running it that way for several hours?  Sometimes it takes quite a while to settle down.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, BOINCStats isn't bad either



Oh I'm not saying its bad. I've just been accustomed to free-dc's format and numbers, and their pretty pies. I've noticed that BOINCstats is sometimes different than free-dc's, which isn't a big deal to me, but since I just added the other system this week, I've been trying to get an idea of what it's capable of, according to numbers that I'm used to.

Either way, it's all good.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Oh I'm not saying its bad. I've just been accustomed to free-dc's format and numbers, and their pretty pies. I've noticed that BOINCstats is sometimes different than free-dc's, which isn't a big deal to me, but since I just added the other system this week, I've been trying to get an idea of what it's capable of, according to numbers that I'm used to.
> 
> Either way, it's all good.



The point totals are the same between the two sites but BOINCStats seems to use a different ppd start/end point..... It _seems_ to be off by 12 hours but am not completely sure 

** EDIT- there appears to be a 9 hour difference in closing times for ppd reporting between BOINCStats and FreeDC (see below)



> At 15:00GMT each day all new info from the XML files is imported into the BOINCstats database. New users/teams/countries are inserted at this point, and daily/weekly/monthly numbers are calculated. When there is no new XML file for more then a day, the stats will show zero credits for those days.
> 
> The numbers from this update are used to display the numbers on the frontpage and the detailed stats pages.


http://boincstats.com/en/page/faq#9


----------



## Nordic (Apr 6, 2013)

Boinc stats doesn't seem to pick up my points as quickly.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I noticed everyone lost their crunching badges.
Because that coincided with Free-DC.org crash, I guess the badges depend on its stats. Is my guess correct?


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I noticed everyone lost their crunching badges.
> Because that coincided with Free-DC.org crash, I guess the badges depend on its stats. Is my guess correct?



Correct! The source for the badges is FreeDC

** EDIT- looks like FreeDC is back up!  But the badges haven't returned yet  **

** EDIT(2)- Badges are back now!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

OH SNAP I have 4 stars! 
That was unexpected.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 7, 2013)

i love my badges


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay, I decided I should make a headless [almost] dedicated cruncher of my spare FX-8120
Just gotta buy some cheap-ass mobo and some RAM. Gonna make it network booted and make it store data on my main machine through NFS, to save cash.
This might take a while to configure properly, though. As I never made a network booted computer / config before.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Okay, I decided I should make a headless [almost] dedicated cruncher of my spare FX-8120
> Just gotta buy some cheap-ass mobo and some RAM. Gonna make it network booted and make it store data on my main machine through NFS, to save cash.
> This might take a while to configure properly, though. As I never made a network booted computer / config before.



I'd suggest against that TBH.  Even a 4 or 8GB USB drive with Ubuntu or Linux Mint x64 would be a better solution--then it isn't dependent on the network and the configuration is much easier.  Or something like a 20GB HDD would even work...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'd suggest against that TBH.  Even a 4 or 8GB USB drive with Ubuntu or Linux Mint x64 would be a better solution--then it isn't dependent on the network and the configuration is much easier.  Or something like a 20GB HDD would even work...



Thanks for whipping some sense into me!
But since the machine will also have to do a little bit of other work once in a while, NFS still stays. That is still much simpler overall


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Thanks for whipping some sense into me!
> But since the machine will also have to do a little bit of other work once in a while, NFS still stays. That is still much simpler overall



Well, if you insist, but if something goes wrong I can't offer any help whatsoever


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> something goes wrong



That's my "normal mode of operation", so I'll be fine


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I noticed something just now and could not resist from pointing it out.
My current today's score is OVER NINE THOUSAND! 






I know, I know - double post. But the two are separated by several hours and cover different topics, thus I made a another post.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

New case for the X58/3x7770 cruncher 

* the X58/2x GTX580 folding rig is getting closer to getting finished


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> That's my "normal mode of operation", so I'll be fine





Norton said:


> New case for the X58/3x7770 cruncher
> 
> * the X58/2x GTX580 folding rig is getting closer to getting finished
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130407/Ella 1.jpg



Awesome! 

If you take out the top HDD cage your cards might get a bit more airflow


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> If you take out the top HDD cage your cards might get a bit more airflow



5x140mm and 1x180mm fans say don't worry bout' it 

The center cage is 100% open... I can always pull the drive trays out of it if I need a little more flow


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks good Norton, it reminded me I need to install the 7770 back in the other system... never did look again for that adapter.  i found my old 7970 box so it may be in there.  

I like the case though, looks plenty open and great for flow and cable routing


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

With having now 3 computers sitting around, I am getting very tired of screws and cable management. I am kinda thinking about making some open air bench cases. Then stacking them in front of a big 20in fan.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> With having now 3 computers sitting around, I am getting very tired of screws and cable management. I am kinda thinking about making some open air bench cases. Then stacking them in front of a big 20in fan.



With open computers the cables from the PSU go even more everywhere--yes, you can save on cases, but they're a bit louder usually and messy.  But I have half a dozen open air systems, so I think the tradeoff is worth it


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

Well the noise is not the biggest concern since all the computers are in another room. The way I would do it they would not be messy. I do think the trade off is worth it. I am thinking I will build a case for open air cases and stack them within a 20x20 space. I am thinking two atx+gpu's could go there, 4 if I am creative with the space. I want to have the 20x20 fan blowing over all of them. It would be cool to do a wind tunnel case like that one guy did but I am imagining less space. Just thoughts at the moment.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Well the noise is not the biggest concern since all the computers are in another room. The way I would do it they would not be messy. I do think the trade off is worth it. I am thinking I will build a case for open air cases and stack them within a 20x20 space. I am thinking two atx+gpu's could go there, 4 if I am creative with the space. I want to have the 20x20 fan blowing over all of them. It would be cool to do a wind tunnel case like that one guy did but I am imagining less space. Just thoughts at the moment.



I have what is basically a wooden box thing with the doors taken off that I had three computers running in, right in front of a big box fan.  It kept the temperatures reasonably cool--and the mess contained.  I think I posted a picture around here some point.  Currently it's only running two systems since the third was the 3930k that is now in a case


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I have what is basically a wooden box thing with the doors taken off that I had three computers running in, right in front of a big box fan.  It kept the temperatures reasonably cool--and the mess contained.  I think I posted a picture around here some point.  Currently it's only running two systems since the third was the 3930k that is now in a case



Sounds exactly what I am thinking about. What I would like to be able to do is have some motherboard trays I could just interchange and move and so on.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Sounds exactly what I am thinking about. What I would like to be able to do is have some motherboard trays I could just interchange and move and so on.



I just put them on the wood shelf or maybe a cardboard box--but if you can get a motherboard try that would keep things a bit more secure, so it couldn't hurt


----------



## KieX (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Sounds exactly what I am thinking about. What I would like to be able to do is have some motherboard trays I could just interchange and move and so on.



If I learnt anything about small spaces and lots of crunchers constantly being upgraded.. it's use shelves! I got the idea from Buck_Nasty a while back and it's the best way to go.

You just need a little clearance for the GPU PCI plate, you can use cardboard under the motherboard or some cheap plastic standoffs for that. Here's a pic from my old farm if it helps with layout of caseless systems: http://img.techpowerup.org/110323/DSC_0412a.jpg


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

KieX said:


> If I learnt anything about small spaces and lots of crunchers constantly being upgraded.. it's use shelves! I got the idea from Buck_Nasty a while back and it's the best way to go.
> 
> You just need a little clearance for the GPU PCI plate, you can use cardboard under the motherboard or some cheap plastic standoffs for that. Here's a pic from my old farm if it helps with layout of caseless systems: http://img.techpowerup.org/110323/DSC_0412a.jpg



It's so _clean_--that doesn't look like a true crunching farm 

Also, I can't even imagine running a WCG farm on British electric rates


----------



## KieX (Apr 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's so _clean_--that doesn't look like a true crunching farm
> 
> Also, I can't even imagine running a WCG farm on British electric rates



When I lived in that tiny room it was the only way I could have that many. Also the only way I could get the hot air expelled from the room.

A single 7770 can output the same as all those i7's nowadays though, so realistically it gets cheaper to crunch each year even if electricity goes up.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a weird thing happen tonight...

I played a little Jurassic Park while the 7970s crunched (no need to suspend them since the game is super non-intensive), and when I stopped playing, I noticed they were not crunching.  The current time was at like 45-50 minutes for the WUs, which means they had stopped a while back.  

Anyway, according to MSIAB, the gpu usage was all funky, going up to like 83% for a brief time, then dropping back to nothing.  It said they were running, but it wasn't working, no numbers were changing.  

So I closed BOINC to see if a restart would work.  When I opened it back up, it said "couldn't connect to BOINC" and nothing happened.  Under Tasks, nothing showed up; under Projects, nothing showed up.  It lasted for a few minutes, maybe like 4-5 minutes, and then magically it all started working again.  

So, not sure what that was all about, but everything's back running fine now


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys, I'm sorry about this, but I might have to start shutting down some of my crunchers this week.  It's supposed to be a high of 80 today and 84 for the next few days, and the university still has our AC units set on "heat mode" (stupid Southerners).  With this weather I just don't think I can keep everything going.  I have the HD7950 and HD7770s outsourced to a friend, and I'll try to keep the 3930k/HD7930 and Xeon DP/HD7850+HD7770 going, but I will probably have to at least shut down the AMD 4P, 2700k/GTX470s and my older FAH GPU systems


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Guys, I'm sorry about this, but I might have to start shutting down some of my crunchers this week.  It's supposed to be a high of 80 today and 84 for the next few days, and the university still has our AC units set on "heat mode" (stupid Southerners).  With this weather I just don't think I can keep everything going.  I have the HD7950 and HD7770s outsourced to a friend, and I'll try to keep the 3930k/HD7930 and Xeon DP/HD7850+HD7770 going, but I will probably have to at least shut down the AMD 4P, 2700k/GTX470s and my older FAH GPU systems



Yep, south is starting to get hotter! Here in georgia its going to be high 70's today and tomorrow its going to be in low 80's.

I am holding out on the AC for now but the 7970 will not be back crunching until my icy vision-A cooler comes in but the 5770 is good at 66 degs full load.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

You guys need to be creative. You can sell the heat from your crunchers as a suana. Maybe even add a watercooling loop and preheat your waterheaters water, or even make a hot tub. It has been done before.

IT AINT CRUNCHING IF YA DON"T FEEL DA HEAT.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> You guys need to be creative. You can sell the heat from your crunchers as a suana. Maybe even add a watercooling loop and preheat your waterheaters water, or even make a hot tub. It has been done before.
> 
> IT AINT CRUNCHING IF YA DON"T FEEL DA HEAT.



LOL 24/7 cruncher is under water but not the 5770 that in it. I am surprised though cause the 5770's reference cooler is quite good but I would had only wished the 7970 was just as good


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL 24/7 cruncher is under water but not the 5770 that in it. I am surprised though cause the 5770's reference cooler is quite good but I would had only wished the 7970 was just as good



Is your 7970 reference. My 7970, before it went underwater, had that saphire dual x cooler. Compared to the artic accellero x3 fan thing I had on it, the dual x was 5c hotter and just a little bit louder. The dual x cooler was so good I did not see the need for the accellero.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2013)

It's been around 70F here, and last night I saw my main rig was up to about 34C for the water temp.  Usually it's about 30C load, and 26C idle.  I'm surprised the temp display hasn't given out again.  Last time that happened when the loop was warm (for some reason).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Is your 7970 reference. My 7970, before it went underwater, had that saphire dual x cooler. Compared to the artic accellero x3 fan thing I had on it, the dual x was 5c hotter and just a little bit louder. The dual x cooler was so good I did not see the need for the accellero.



Yea mine is reference and when I first got it, it would throttle under full load due to temps so I re pasted it and it helped around 4 degrees and stopped throttle but still gets WAY to hot for my tastes thats why I ordered this! by the reviews it cooled a reference card that was OCed down to around 55 deg full load!

GELID Solutions GC-VGA02-02 Ball VGA Cooler - Newe...


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea mine is reference and when I first got it, it would throttle under full load due to temps so I re pasted it and it helped around 4 degrees and stopped throttle but still gets WAY to hot for my tastes thats why I ordered this! by the reviews it cooled a reference card that was OCed down to around 55 deg full load!
> 
> GELID Solutions GC-VGA02-02 Ball VGA Cooler - Newe...



Same temps I got on my artic accellero. I got horrible vrm temps though. How are they with that?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> It's been around 70F here, and last night I saw my main rig was up to about 34C for the water temp.  Usually it's about 30C load, and 26C idle.  I'm surprised the temp display hasn't given out again.  Last time that happened when the loop was warm (for some reason).



I have no idea what temps my water is, but the CPU is running at mid-70s C @ 4.5GHz and the rad is quite warm to the touch--so, whatever it is, it probably isn't too good...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Same temps I got on my artic accellero. I got horrible vrm temps though. How are they with that?



It comes with heatsinks for the VRM's

Here is a pretty good review of the cooler

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...a-gpu-cooler-for-amd-review-introduction.html


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh you guys up North, complaining about the heat. Today is in the 80's here in Florida, and it's just beautiful!  Then again, we always keep the AC low, except when my little girl is sick, which had been recently. 

The main rig is water cooled and is pretty quiet, but the other system is air cooled, and I can hear it far more clearly.  Sometimes when I walk into the living room, I can feel the warmth just floating around lol. 

@[Ion]: you have put forth quite a lot so you can afford to shut some down for now. I do wonder how warm my living room will be in the middle of the summer with both rigs crunching.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 8, 2013)

I managed to score an extra couple of 7870s for very cheap... They'll replace my 7770s  

Also ordered 3 Antec Earthwatts 380. Should be here by next week.

With HCC winding down by June(?) I think that'll be the last addition to my farm. I have another PII X6 in standby for when the GPU WUs dry off.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 8, 2013)

It is not that warm here, in fact it seems a bit cool for the time of the year.

@ Ion: so you cannot set the AC in any mode you want, not even even off? Would opening the window work? I understand that you need to shut down PCs though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree, starting to feel the heat here in Miami too and it's starting to get warm!


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

The 7870's I have run nice and cool- mid 50's to low 60's at full load whether gaming or crunching and the cooler on them is nothing special. We have another month or so before it gets warmer here so I'll have the opportunity to run the 580's in the folding rig for the Chimp Challenge w/o cooking the house too bad.

May consider moving one of the FX rigs into the basement for the summer.... they warmed up my little home office quite a bit last year


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2013)

Wish I had a basement to move them to.  My place is small so get really gets to you LOL.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wish I had a basement to move them to.  My place is small so get really gets to you LOL.



It was really weird not seeing basements or 2nd floors on most homes when I lived down in Florida...

Got a 1,200 mile extension cord? I'll run yours here if you like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> It was really weird not seeing basements or 2nd floors on most homes when I lived down in Florida...
> 
> Got a 1,200 mile extension cord? I'll run yours here if you like



Give me a few years, might have it done by then


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

My dad's home computer is still giving me grief. The GPUs always fail regardless of what driver I use, and sometimes the computer reboots itself and whatnot. It really sucks that I have been missing out on so many points, but my hands are tied without any spare systems right now and buying a new mobo is kind of out of the question atm.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My dad's home computer is still giving me grief. The GPUs always fail regardless of what driver I use, and sometimes the computer reboots itself and whatnot. It really sucks that I have been missing out on so many points, but my hands are tied without any spare systems right now and buying a new mobo is kind of out of the question atm.



What are the specs on the rig (psu incl.)?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> What are the specs on the rig (psu incl.)?



Phenom II X6 1100T (stock) with Hyper 212+
2x4GB G.Skill 1333 CL9
ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 with disabled HD 4290 IGP
Crucial M4 64GB + Seagate 1TB on various ports and SATA cable changes
XFX and Visiontek 7770s stock, tried multiple drivers. Did same thing with just the XFX. 
3 different PSUs tested: Corsair TX750, Corsair CX430 (w/ adapter) and now Rosewill RG530
Windows 7 Pro on the SSD

Basically this thing starts failing GPU work units like crazy after about a day of uptime. Sometimes it reboots itself and gets stuck on a screen reporting no bootable devices detected, and a simple power cycle gets it to boot up fine. Seems to be most likely to reboot during that first day that everything works. If it's left alone, the GPU WUs fail, BOINC reports missing GPUs or stops getting WUs, and it falls back to CPU WUs which appear to work just fine. This system has been temperamental even when my mom was just using it and before I ever touched it, although that was with Core Unlocker and TurboV enabled by my dad which ended up causing intermittent issues, but all that junk has been disabled for months.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Phenom II X6 1100T (stock) with Hyper 212+
> 2x4GB G.Skill 1333 CL9
> ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 with disabled HD 4290 IGP
> Crucial M4 64GB + Seagate 1TB on various ports and SATA cable changes
> ...



Kinda sounds like the board, maybe the ram- not sure though....

I have an M4A79XTD Evo that I will likely be pulling to install another Biostar A880GZ board in the rig. I'm currently having BSOD issues with the rig but don't think it's the board yet. If the board isn't f**ked, I can send it to you to try if you're interested.

Drop me a PM to discuss if you like


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Kinda sounds like the board, maybe the ram- not sure though....
> 
> I have an M4A79XTD Evo that I will likely be pulling to install another Biostar A880GZ board in the rig. I'm currently having BSOD issues with the rig but don't think it's the board yet. If the board isn't f**ked, I can send it to you to try if you're interested.
> 
> Drop me a PM to discuss if you like



I might consider it. Go ahead and do your board swap to see if it makes any difference, and if you think the board is alright I might as well try it I suppose. I can try swapping the RAM with another identical kit, but I don't think that is the issue (it's worth a try, though).


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I might consider it. Go ahead and do your board swap to see if it makes any difference, and if you think the board is alright I might as well try it I suppose. I can try swapping the RAM with another identical kit, but I don't think that is the issue (it's worth a try, though).



Definitely worth a try- had a couple of ram issues with my rigs recently 

There's a nice Gigabyte 790FX UD5 for $50 here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2875475&postcount=1

May consider picking up myself if it's still around a couple of weeks from now


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Definitely worth a try- had a couple of ram issues with my rigs recently
> 
> There's a nice Gigabyte 790FX UD5 for $50 here:
> 
> ...



Nice find - my dad's work computer has a Gigabyte 790GX board with a 1045T and it has been rock solid except for the Corsair TX550 or whatever it had that was apparently defective since the computer was built. It folds 2x GTX 460s 24x7 and crunches on most of the CPU during the night.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

I've had a weird issue with the AMD 4P that if it was running too many Clean Energy WUs (10+ or so) at a time it would throw a "Computation Error" on all of the work in progress--obviously problematic.  However, if I suspend the CEP2 WUs that it was doing and then only run them in "batches" of a few at a time, strangely, all goes well.  Consequently, I've told this system to not get any more CEP WUs and I'm slowly running through the ones that are already downloaded.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I've had a weird issue with the AMD 4P that if it was running too many Clean Energy WUs (10+ or so) at a time it would throw a "Computation Error" on all of the work in progress--obviously problematic.  However, if I suspend the CEP2 WUs that it was doing and then only run them in "batches" of a few at a time, strangely, all goes well.  Consequently, I've told this system to not get any more CEP WUs and I'm slowly running through the ones that are already downloaded.



You can set the max # of CEP2 running thru the WCG profile page or set a max concurrent # in an app_config entry. iirc there is an issue with that wu throwing errors when too many are running (search WCG forum- I believe I saw it discussed there)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> You can set the max # of CEP2 running thru the WCG profile page or set a max concurrent # in an app_config entry. iirc there is an issue with that wu throwing errors when too many are running (search WCG forum- I believe I saw it discussed there)



Well, I have the WCG page set to give my other systems unlimited WUs, as it isn't problematic there.

The app_config is a good plan, however, this system does even worse on CEP2 than most anything else, so I think I'm just going to leave it crunching other projects.

Interestingly, the 3930k will do ten or twelve CEP2 WUs just fine--I wonder why the 4P won't.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Phenom II X6 1100T (stock) with Hyper 212+
> 2x4GB G.Skill 1333 CL9
> ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 with disabled HD 4290 IGP
> Crucial M4 64GB + Seagate 1TB on various ports and SATA cable changes
> ...



On two of my systems, I has issues with stability.  One is an AMD rig with a Phenom II 910e not being able to run more than one video card.  The one that's in there runs eight WU's perfectly fine on a 7770.  The other rig is a Q9300 that can't run four GPU WU's at the same time, but can run at least two.  Still playing around with it.

Try a lighter load on the GPU if you're running multiple WU's.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

I finished the OS install/updates on the Xeon hex-core/2x GTX 580 rig and set it crunch for awhile.... man these 580's throw heat like crazy 

Temps are in the lows 70's with gpu wu's running and mid 30's at idle (don't know if this is normal w/NVidia cards?). The wu's finish in about 6 minutes so not too bad there.

I'll let it crunch for a few days to make sure it's stable before I switch it to F@H for the Chimp Challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> I finished the OS install/updates on the Xeon hex-core/2x GTX 580 rig and set it crunch for awhile.... man these 580's throw heat like crazy
> 
> Temps are in the lows 70's with gpu wu's running and mid 30's at idle (don't know if this is normal w/NVidia cards?). The wu's finish in about 6 minutes so not too bad there.
> 
> I'll let it crunch for a few days to make sure it's stable before I switch it to F@H for the Chimp Challenge



Yeah, tell me about it, these GTX470s throw off an enormous amount of heat.  That and they're just damn loud too


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> I finished the OS install/updates on the Xeon hex-core/2x GTX 580 rig and set it crunch for awhile.... man these 580's throw heat like crazy
> 
> Temps are in the lows 70's with gpu wu's running and mid 30's at idle (don't know if this is normal w/NVidia cards?). The wu's finish in about 6 minutes so not too bad there.
> 
> I'll let it crunch for a few days to make sure it's stable before I switch it to F@H for the Chimp Challenge



Welcome to Fermi GPUs. I hope the GTX 660Ti I will receive in a few days performs "decently" in F@H so I can start downsizing my Fermi collection.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

Ehh, I'd say that the GTS450/GTX460 and GTX550TI/650/TI/TI448 aren't that bad--it's the GF100 and GF110s that are brutal


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Welcome to Fermi GPUs. I hope the GTX 660Ti I will receive in a few days performs "decently" in F@H so I can start downsizing my Fermi collection.
> 
> http://logout.hu/dl/upc/2010-03/41989_grillforce.jpg



The GTX 670 (MSI OC reference PCB model) I had for a little while ran in the low 60's while crunching gpu wu's and the heat thrown out of the exhaust was nothing like these 580's .... less than half if I had to guess.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ehh, I'd say that the GTS450/GTX460 and GTX550TI/650/TI/TI448 aren't that bad--it's the GF100 and GF110s that are brutal



Correct, my GTX 465 and 470 (both GF100) are the worst offenders. GTX 460s still have the potential to be close to 200w GPUs if overclocked enough, and my GTS 450s aren't too bad either.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmmm wonder whats up with my 5770, Its been running for two days at 2 WU's and only brought in alittle over 4K today when it was getting 17K when it was at work?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm wonder whats up with my 5770, Its been running for two days at 2 WU's and only brought in alittle over 4K today when it was getting 17K when it was at work?



Are completion times the same?  No errors?


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 9, 2013)

First 7870 is in customs. That was fast


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> First 7870 is in customs. That was fast



You'll love it--even the HD7850 is very fast for WCG


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Are completion times the same?  No errors?



Just checked the event log and everything looks to be good, I found no errors in the log. THe completion times look about the same 

Kinda has me stumped.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just checked the event log and everything looks to be good, I found no errors in the log. THe completion times look about the same
> 
> Kinda has me stumped.



They could be trapped in "pending validation" in your WCG account and this is likely the case...especially if you found no other issues.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

Alright guys, the AMD 4P and the i7-860 are both shut down pending sane temperatures.  I've found a way to get the AC on, but it's going to be 86 degrees today, so I have to shut the window, and the AC unit simply isn't designed for quite this much heat 

Depending on how the room is after class, I may also have to shut down the E6400 and X2 4400+ and their GPUs.  Then possibly the 3770k or 2700k later one.  I don't want to, but I also just can't tolerate room temperatures near combustion levels.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Alright guys, the AMD 4P and the i7-860 are both shut down pending sane temperatures.  I've found a way to get the AC on, but it's going to be 86 degrees today, so I have to shut the window, and the AC unit simply isn't designed for quite this much heat
> 
> Depending on how the room is after class, I may also have to shut down the E6400 and X2 4400+ and their GPUs.  Then possibly the 3770k or 2700k later one.  I don't want to, but I also just can't tolerate room temperatures near combustion levels.



Easy fix- transfer colleges... ever been to Machias, Maine 

http://machias.edu/

I lived in Florida for 2 years, went to college in Orlando, couldn't stand the heat down there!!!!


----------



## Xenturion (Apr 9, 2013)

It's unfortunate that Spring/Summer has to roll around and make our expensive, highly-complex space heaters a bit of a nuisance. I'd love to run my rig 24/7, but the i7-920 and 2x GTX 480's just pump out heat. I can't even leave the rig running with the room's window closed, lest I want to return to HWINFO reporting my CPU's max temp @ 90C and the ambient temperature in the case of 70C. I have a sneaking suspicion that the constant heat will eventually kill a component, I'm just hoping it's not something too substantial. I can't believe how hot the SLI bridge gets and the PSU's casing gets _pretty_ toasty.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You'll love it--even the HD7850 is very fast for WCG



Yeah, my Reference 7870 completes 10 WUs in 12:30 while a pair of 7770s complete 10 in 17:00. I expect to be pulling 60K per card so I should be getting 120-150K ppd once everything is set up.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Yeah, my *Reference 7870 completes 10 WUs *in 12:30 while a pair of 7770s complete 10 in 17:00. I expect to be pulling 60K per card so I should be getting 120-150K ppd once everything is set up.



I ran 10 on mine for awhile but found out that I got nearly identical results with 8 wu's and a lot less lag on the desktop... my 7870's are running about 70-72k ppd atm.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 9, 2013)

To tell the truth I haven't experienced any lag. With my 6950 I did but not with the 7870. Yesterday I was watching a BD on it and I didn't notice any hiccup (maybe the 1200Mhz OC helps) but if 8 WUs give the same results I'll give it a shot. Using 13.2B5


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Easy fix- transfer colleges... ever been to Machias, Maine
> 
> http://machias.edu/
> 
> I lived in Florida for 2 years, went to college in Orlando, couldn't stand the heat down there!!!!


I appreciate the thought, but I like the thought of getting an engineering degree


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2013)

Well guys 2 of my rigs have fully throttled down and the other 2 should be finished by the time I get home tonight. So my numbers are going to fall to 0 for awhile. But i'll be back in a couple weeks stronger then I was as  am going to do some system reconfigure once I set up the new system stable. I am going to downsize to 2 or 3 rigs but utilize them more efficiently then I was. I should be able to atleast double my output. As I was only doing about half of which the rigs could do.


----------



## hat (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You'll love it--even the HD7850 is very fast for WCG



Yup. Even though I've been thoroughly kicked out of the pie charts by now I'm still surprised at even the 5870's performance.


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

Shutting down most of my rigs for awhile- bad thunderstorm coming by


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Shutting down most of my rigs for awhile- bad thunderstorm coming by



Stay safe bud!


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Stay safe bud!



It's a fast mover so it won't last long...

On the laptop for now- should be able to restart within the hour


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> It's a fast mover so it won't last long...
> 
> On the laptop for now- should be able to restart within the hour



Great news


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> On the laptop for now- should be able to restart within the hour



good to hear


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2013)

The i7-860 is back up again, but the AMD 4P is still down.  Given temps ATM, I don't think I could possibly have another 500w running


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Shutting down most of my rigs for awhile- bad thunderstorm coming by



probably the same one that passed through here Monday night and yesterday. We ended up getting about a foot of snow and the high yesterday was 8F!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I've got a bit of a problem.
I have a couple of network outages tonight and I noticed something REALLY weird - a bit after I lose my internet connection, all the BOINC jobs stop - they just hang doing nothing: my CPU and GPU go idle and the elapsed/remaining counters stop. Meanwhile the manager shows all those jobs as "running". If I try to restart the manager (along with turning off jobs on exit), then when I run the BOINC manager, it hangs on "communication with BOINC client" message. Clicking "cancel" makes the manager completely hang and I end up having to kill it.
And as soon as my connection goes up again, it starts working again with no problems at all.

What the hell? Why is it depending on having a network connection that much? Because of this, as soon as my internet goes out, I can't crunch 
Lost a quite a few hours of crunching time tonight because of it :shadedshu

P.S. the night before, forgot to turn on GPU activity for the night after watching a movie. Lost 7 hours of GPU crunching that way. But somehow, still managed to get a decent score yesterday. *sigh* odd.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 11, 2013)

Vinska said:


> P.S. the night before, forgot to turn on GPU activity for the night after watching a movie. Lost 7 hours of GPU crunching that way. But somehow, still managed to get a decent score yesterday. *sigh* odd.



It's your "pending validation" backlog.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh Teh YAY!™

Just ordered a new mobo - Crosshair V Formula-Z! Gonna use it on my "main" rig and use my current one to build a cruncher w/ my FX-8120 which is currently "on vacation". Ordered 4GiB of ram for the cruncher, hope that will be enough. (Judging from the memory use of crunching jobs on my "main" rig, 4 GiB should do nicely.)
I hope I won't have the same VRM issues on the V formula as I have on my current mobo. It made OC a real PITA.
Although, the mobo will only arrive in two weeks =|
My supplier promised to nag the distributor / importer to get it sooner, but no guarantee that will work out.

Also, decided to get a better CPU cooler. Assuming they both support AM3+ (IDK), which one should I take:
Zalman CNPS11X or Thermaltake Frio OCK?
The Thermaltake one is almost twice as expensive, though =|


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd say given the prices, go with the Zalman--it's still a very solid cooler and for half the price it seems like an easy choice 

4GB is fine--one of my dedicated crunchers is (somehow) running just fine on 2GB.  4GB is plenty for most any cruncher that we'd be putting together.  One of my old C2Ds even runs on 1GB.

It sounds like you guys don't have very good access to parts in Lithuania


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 11, 2013)

Hosts aren't showing on my Free-DC page. I logged into WCG but the setting to show hosts is setup correctly. Anyone missing hosts too?


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Hosts aren't showing on my Free-DC page. I logged into WCG but the setting to show hosts is setup correctly. Anyone missing hosts too?



Same here- It's been like that for a few days now- BOINCStats website is still showing hosts*

*reminder- ppd/totals and such are slightly different but are comparable 

@ Vinska- either one of those coolers would be fine.... Xigmatek's are my favorites for AMD rigs, if you have access to those I recommend checking prices


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 11, 2013)

Vinska said:


> The Thermaltake one is almost twice as expensive, though =|



to bad you didnt live in my country/city.  The OCK Frio was $38.88 on clearance last week.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It sounds like you guys don't have very good access to parts in Lithuania



Well, yeah 
Newly released hardware always takes at least 2 weeks to become available here. Everything's at least 25% more expensive due to taxes. And high-end part availability is often a problem [but that's another story]
Buying online is often not an option - assuming the site ships to here, it is not rare for the shipping to be more expensive than the part being ordered, even with the cheapest shipping options. 



Norton said:


> @ Vinska- either one of those coolers would be fine.... Xigmatek's are my favorites for AMD rigs, if you have access to those I recommend checking prices



If I won't order today, I should get a much larger list of available coolers tomorrow. Might have some of those.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a thought for those kind souls who help us out with the Chimp Challenge.  This year is different in that we will not be working under one username, but under our own names.  The reason that this is significant is that the bonus for SMP Work Units is not given until you've successfully completed 10 WU's.  Given this, if you have not met that requirement, I see 2 options:
Option 1
You can still Fold under ChimPowerUp and the same passkey still works.
Option 2
Start Folding now.  Chimp starts in just over 48 hours.  You must get your own passkey for your own username.  Also, to speed up the process, ask over on the Folding thread and you might get some help getting those 10 WU's done.  First come, first served of course.
Thanks,
B
Edit: AMD cards work well with the new beta GPU WU's.  You will need to us a passkey for these as well.  (only one passkey needed for SMP and/or beta)


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 11, 2013)

argg... the linux crunched got a fs error. Boinc shows 0 MB used for projects and no projects are listed in the prokects page. I re-started and got a blank screen with a "grub rescue>" prompt   

Ok then, back to windows. I was going to anyway since I don't have another system to put the 7870 in.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 11, 2013)

> Thanks to overwhelming support by World Community Grid members, and their contributions of CPU and GPU cycles, we are nearing the end of the grid - computation phase of the Help Conquer Cancer project. April 4, 2013, marked the completion of 300 million images.
> 
> Thank you all for continued support. It is exciting to finalize this long project and start getting
> results we have been waiting for. At the same time we are embarking on another, even
> more exciting project



http://www.cs.utoronto.ca/~juris/WCG/UPDATE-APR2013.pdf


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 11, 2013)

Nooooooooo.... I had just bougth 2 7870s for HCC. I thought we had at least another month left. 


EDIT: NVM, read the complete report. A few weeks left. Gotta push down the accelerator to make the most of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2013)

Indeed.  I wish we'd have GPU work forever, but on the up size it means we've done an amazing job accelerating the HCC project--something for us to be immensely proud of!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess the ending of the HCC GPU WUs will usher in an age where I will be crunching some other projects, like that short time when the HCC WUs stopped working before and I had to run CPU only.  It was a pie-less time, but nice regardless. 

Who knows what the future will bring in.... I actually just finally received the i3 2100 I had purchased on a whim, so now I need to find a home for it


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I guess the ending of the HCC GPU WUs will usher in an age where I will be crunching some other projects, like that short time when the HCC WUs stopped working before and I had to run CPU only.  It was a pie-less time, but nice regardless.
> 
> *Who knows what the future will bring in*.... I actually just finally received the i3 2100 I had purchased on a whim, so now I need to find a home for it



I'm feeling another Team Challenge coming  

Any thoughts on a Mother's Day challenge for 2 weeks in May


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm feeling another Team Challenge coming
> 
> Any thoughts on a Mother's Day challenge for 2 weeks in May



I'm always in for challenges!  Sounds like I need to find a setup for this CPU to get going too.  

Next time there is a challenge, I'm going to petition my brother for his PC to crunch for me  


BTW Norton, thanks a lot for the hook up


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> petition



Im sure you could get a lot of signatures around here...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> Im sure you could get a lot of signatures around here...



Yes!  I could start an online petition and show it to him.  He's into science and stuff, so he should be up for it 

That's what i'm talking about, community love


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm always in for challenges!  Sounds like I need to find a setup for this CPU to get going too.
> 
> Next time there is a challenge, I'm going to petition my brother for his PC to crunch for me
> 
> ...



Anytime Bud!

Let's see what help we can give the F@H Team in their Chimp Challenge and then we can plan our next one.

*Note- AFAIK there is now better support for the Radeon 6xxx and 7xxx gpu's in F@H


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> Anytime Bud!
> 
> Let's see what help we can give the F@H Team in their Chimp Challenge and then we can plan our next one.
> 
> *Note- AFAIK there is now better support for the Radeon 6xxx and 7xxx gpu's in F@H



So the question is: Do I forsake the short time left of HCC WUs to try to get into the F@H challenge?  I'll take a gander this evening and see if F@H is something that I can setup and get into.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So the question is: Do I forsake the short time left of HCC WUs to try to get into the F@H challenge?  I'll take a gander this evening and see if F@H is something that I can setup and get into.



I may bring one of the 7770 or 7870 rigs over depending on how well they may work at F@H as well as how well the Xeon/2x 580 rig works out 

FYI- F@H will work your gpu pretty hard-LOT's of heat!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- F@H will work your gpu pretty hard-LOT's of heat!!!


If a GPU can handle F@H, it can handle anything. (and it's safer than FurMark)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 12, 2013)

While gaming, I still leave most of my CPU cores crunching. (No noticeable gaming performance impact, so why not?)
But, I am going to spend the whole weekend in a LAN Party. I attended that annual LAN Party before, and I know that place can get HOT, especially when MOBA tournaments take place.
I will run BOINC as much as I can there nontheless, but I might have to suspend it completely during the hotter periods to keep my computer healthy.
Thus, my score will probably go down a lot during that time. Sorry guys!
Although, my "normal" PPD is even smaller than the regular daily team score deviations, so I am just a drop in an ocean called "Team TPU"; it won't make a big difference anyway...


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

Vinska said:


> While gaming, I still leave most of my CPU cores crunching. (No noticeable gaming performance impact, so why not?)
> But, I am going to spend the whole weekend in a LAN Party. I attended that annual LAN Party before, and I know that place can get HOT, especially when MOBA tournaments take place.
> I will run BOINC as much as I can there nontheless, but I might have to suspend it completely during the hotter periods to keep my computer healthy.
> Thus, my score will probably go down a lot during that time. Sorry guys!
> Although, my "normal" PPD is even smaller than the regular daily team score deviations, so I am just a drop in an ocean called "Team TPU"; it won't make a big difference anyway...



Enjoy the weekend! But remember this:

Every point/every result is as important as any other- the next major breakthrough in curing cancer or any other terrible illness we donate our PC time to can come from a single result/wu from anyone.... from the newest user on a slow machine to a university running all of their servers on WCG


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 12, 2013)

from HCC website: 

Thanks to overwhelming support by World Community Grid members, and their contributions 
of CPU and GPU cycles, we are nearing the end of the grid-computation phase of the Help 
Conquer Cancer project. April 4, 2013, marked the completion of 300 million images. 
Thank you all for continued support. It is exciting to finalize this long project and start getting 
results we have been waiting for. *At the same time – we are embarking on another, even 
more exciting project*

i bolded the last part as these guys ushered in GPU wu's, so im hoping their next project involves GPU's


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> But remember this:
> 
> Every point/every result is as important as any other- the next major breakthrough in curing cancer or any other terrible ilness we donate our PC time to can come from a single result/wu from anyone.... from the newest user on a slow machine to a university running all of their servers on WCG



+1   Very well said indeed.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

So another weird issue:

I just jumped on my other rig to see if I could get a little more out of the 7870, and there was nothing going on: no WUs.  Not sure why but I ended up resetting the project to get more WUs once again.  It wasn't a low buffer.  I had one WU stuck at uploading, but I don't think that would cause the issue.

Anyway, reset it and it downloaded what it needed, now it's working peacefully; let's hope it keeps working and without any more hiccups. 


Unrelated, I'm up to 1135 core clock on my 7970s, and I want to see how high I can bump them.  Let's hope that they keep going and are able to hit something like james' at like 1200+; that would be splendid indeed.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So another weird issue:
> 
> I just jumped on my other rig to see if I could get a little more out of the 7870, and there was nothing going on: no WUs.  Not sure why but I ended up resetting the project to get more WUs once again.  It wasn't a low buffer.  I had one WU stuck at uploading, but I don't think that would cause the issue.
> 
> ...



I'll let you in on my secret but don't tell anyone... Sshhhh... The answer is my 7970 run at no more than 36c so I can overvolt and overclock as high as the card will go. 1250 just seems to be the sweet spot in terms of stability, but I have clocked up to 1375. My card can do 1150 at stock volts and be stable.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> I'll let you in on my secret but don't tell anyone... Sshhhh... The answer is my 7970 run at no more than 36c so I can overvolt and overclock as high as the card will go. 1250 just seems to be the sweet spot in terms of stability, but I have clocked up to 1375. My card can do 1150 at stock volts and be stable.



Blessed be your card, a magical beast gpu. Those numbers are impressive  

I want 2 of yours 

I'd love to crunch at 1200 stable, currently running at 1150/1500 @1.2v @41-42*C, and I'm hoping to push further.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Blessed be your card, a magical beast gpu. Those numbers are impressive
> 
> I want 2 of yours
> 
> I'd love to crunch at 1200 stable, currently running at 1150/1500 @1.2v @41-42*C, and I'm hoping to push further.



I find that funny. I look at these other guys cards who go to 1300mhz at the same volts it takes me to get to 1250 and get jealous. Those guys also seem to get 1200 at stock volts. My 2500k only goes to 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz but will crash eventually, and I get jealous of all these 5ghz guys.

1200@1.2v seems like what mine does. I get 1300@1.250v. 1375mhz was just a strait see what I can do at max volts with bitcoin mining, which does not need much stability. Vrm's got to like 70c.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice man. Very nice. So wheres all that ppd going, if not for tpu. You should be getting pie. Or are you and just use another name.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> Nice man. Very nice. So wheres all that ppd going, if not for tpu. You should be getting pie. Or are you and just use another name.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2013)

How many work units do you run per card? You have 12 strong 4.7ghz threads to spread those 2 7970's over. What kind of completions times do you get?


----------



## Mydog (Apr 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> How many work units do you run per card? You have 12 strong 4.7ghz threads to spread those 2 7970's over. What kind of completions times do you get?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2013)

24 wu's with ~5 minutes completion time!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2013)

Mydog said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50791&stc=1&d=1365753072





That's incredible-with my admittedly lower clocked and less capable HD7930, I'm getting ~8.5 minute completion times w/ 10 WUs


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 12, 2013)

*Weird times or just me?*

http://imgur.com/pEenvRy

Tasks are still running...

Are those normal times?


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 12, 2013)

If tasks get stuck, suspend and restart the task in question. 

AFAIK CEP WUs take about 7-10 hours on a Core (more on older CPUs) and those are the bigger ones, anything else going above 10 hours is getting stuck for sure. For comparison HPFP2 takes 6 hours, HCC CPU 3 hours on an Athlon II @ 3GHz.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 13, 2013)

Well guys by Sunday all my rigs will be shut down for awhile. It will probably be about 2 weeks or so by the time I get them back up crunching again. By end of day Sunday all buffers will be empty.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys by Sunday all my rigs will be shut down for awhile. It will probably be about 2 weeks or so by the time I get them back up crunching again. By end of day Sunday all buffers will be empty.



The restart/rebirth should be awesome!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

Tomorrow night I'll be switching my 7870LE over to F@H for the Chimp Challenge 
So my ppd will drop but it's okay since it's for a good cause 

And to all crunchers interested in Crysis 3, check the giveaway link in my sig; crunchers get an extra entry bonus


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

At least for now, I have the Opty 4P back up and crunching---we'll see if I can handle the heat, but I'd like to get some more use out of it before it gets shut down for summer.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> At least for now, I have the Opty 4P back up and crunching---we'll see if I can handle the heat, but I'd like to get some more use out of it before it gets shut down for summer.



Good work [Ion], get that bad baby crunching; no rest for the weary! 
And maybe just look at the heat as your own personal sauna: enjoy it, time to detox!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work [Ion], get that bad baby crunching; no rest for the weary!
> And maybe just look at the heat as your own personal sauna: enjoy it, time to detox!



Oh, but it's so hot in here 
Currently, I have going:
- 3 laptops
- 3930k @ 4.6 + HD7930
- 2xE5420 + GTX460 + GTX550TI (folding on GPUs)
- i7-860 + 8800GT + 9800GTX (folding on GPUs)
- 3770k + 3 G92 cards (folding on GPUs)
- 2700k + 2xGTX470 (WCG, b/c otherwise too hot)
- 2xE5420 + HD7850 + HD7770 (WCG)
- Opty 4P
- Atom
- AMD X2 + 9600GSO
- E6400 + 8800GTS G92 + 8800GT

All in one dorm room.  The heat and the noise :shadedshu

I've also been offered a job at SAS for the summer:




So even if I have to power down much of my farm over the summer (read probably all but one system) I'll be back with a vengeance in August


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, but it's so hot in here
> Currently, I have going:
> - 3 laptops
> - 3930k @ 4.6 + HD7930
> ...



That's all you have running? Pfft, I thought you were running some real systems 
JK, that's amazing and impressive; I understand the heat totally. Also, it's awesome to see you split the systems between WCG and F@H 

Congrats on the offer   I don't want to see you go inactive though!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That's all you have running? Pfft, I thought you were running some real systems
> JK, that's amazing and impressive; I understand the heat totally. Also, it's awesome to see you split the systems between WCG and F@H
> 
> Congrats on the offer   I don't want to see you go inactive though!



And that's not counting the 920/3HD7770s & i3/2950 in Mike's room 

Thanks!  In the best possible world, I'd be able to bring one or two of the i7s to SAS and leave them there and suck up company power.  I'm not sure if that would be allowed---but there's sure no way I'll be able to use a constant 3000w once I'm home and we have to pay for it 
I won't be inactive though--I'll probably have the i7 laptop and 3930k still going, and maybe the 2700k & 3770k overnight.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 13, 2013)

I think there is a point where you just need to condense your rigs to more power efficient platforms. 3000w is insane. That would cost $192.19 a month where I live which has half the price of he national average.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> I think there is a point where you just need to condense your rigs to more power efficient platforms. 3000w is insane. That would cost $192.19 a month where I live which has half the price of he national average.



Absolutely.  The only way that this is possibly feasible is with free power in the university dorm.  The AMD 4P is 500w easy, the G92 GPUs I have running FAH are probably 100w each (maybe a bit more), and there are eight of them, the GTX470s are probably close to 200w each.  So none of that helps.  And I just have fifteen systems going, so it's just a lot of stuff.  When I head home in May, I'm definitely getting rid of the old dual cores, and hopefully selling my HP workstation, the i7-860 or 920.  For crunching, the 2700k and 3770k are pretty darn efficient--under 150w each with no GPUs.  Maybe 200 or 220w for the 3930k.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 13, 2013)

You mentioned heat. My two systems, mainly 3 gpu's can heat up my 500 square ft living space to 80f with no heat on and it being 35f at night and 50f doing the day outside. Your dorm is probably smaller than that. Mine only use ~800w at the wall.

You know what would be cool is to try to get the most ppd out of a 1000w budget or something like that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> The restart/rebirth should be awesome!


I hope so. I also hope the gpu units hold out for a little while longer so I can see what my rigs can really do after the rebirth. I am aiming for 150 to 200k with 3 rigs and 4 gpus.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I hope so. I also hope the gpu units hold out for a little while longer so I can see what my rigs can really do after the rebirth. I am aiming for 150 to 200k with 3 rigs and 4 gpus.



Even if they start running down shortly it may not be a big deal....WCG is hinting at an exciting new project 

Wish I knew more about it though....


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Even if they start running down shortly it may not be a big deal....WCG is hinting at an exciting new project
> 
> Wish I knew more about it though....



Now that's what I want to hear!  I've run out of new badges to get, so any new project, but particularly a GPU-based one, would be awesome.  Maybe we'll eventually get a HCC2?

I do wonder why they don't provide more information--given what we do for them, I think that's a reasonable request...


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 13, 2013)

Got the Earthwatts 380s. I shall now add a third rig.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Now that's what I want to hear!  I've run out of new badges to get, so any new project, but particularly a GPU-based one, would be awesome.  Maybe we'll eventually get a HCC2?
> 
> I do wonder why they don't provide more information--given what we do for them, I think that's a reasonable request...



Lurk around the WCG forums for awhile- there has been talk of something coming soon... the feeling is that it may be GPU based but I don't think it's HCC2.

There's also plenty of discussions regarding why we don't need to know about a project until a public release has been made about it


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 13, 2013)

And so, after spending more than 24 hours in that Gaming Extravaganza, me and my friends got really tired. Thus, I just got back home. And now crunching like "normal" again 

P.S. it turns out I got sneak-filmed and put on YouTube while I was there. Yes, that is me playing Borderlands with two friends [on Leenox] 
And it was funny how my Nvidia 3D Vision ready monitor became a major attraction w/ tens of people asking me to let them try out how it looks/feels like 
We all agreed Witcher 2 looks the best on 3D Vision, with Crysis 3 taking the second place, heh


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Lurk around the WCG forums for awhile- there has been talk of something coming soon... the feeling is that it may be GPU based but I don't think it's HCC2.
> 
> There's also plenty of discussions regarding why we don't need to know about a project until a public release has been made about it



Well, I wish I had the time to lurk around there--TPU is pretty much all I have time for 

But I'd love to see another GPU-based project--then I'd feel better about spending all of this money on GPUs 

Why do they say that we don't need to know about it?


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

Deals may fall through; I'd say that's the number 1 reason. I don't know what's the process WCG follows to accept a project but surely there should be some that didn't come to fruition.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Deals may fall through; I'd say that's the number 1 reason. I don't know what's the process WCG follows to accept a project but surely there should be some that didn't come to fruition.



That makes sense--I'd assume that their requirements are very strenuous.  I'm sure they have their reasons--but I hope they put out a new project for us soon


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 15, 2013)

Dammit. Just noticed that the network connection of my GPU cruncher was down for who knows how long


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Dammit. Just noticed that the network connection of my GPU cruncher was down for who knows how long



It happens--my best folder got left with no internet access for a while when I forgot to plug the cable back in


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Help me choose a cooler*

So, I've got a much longer cooler list to choose from right now. I selected a few candidates I liked from the list. Could You help me choose the best one? (or maybe I should post a dedicated thread Overclocking & Cooling forum instead? If so, gonna ask a mod to move it)

The list, sorted from cheapest to most expensive, relative price in the "comment" field:


ZALMAN CNPS11X /* x1.0 */
ZALMAN CNPS14X /* x1.29 */
THERMALTAKE NiC C5 /* x1.59 */
CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series H55 /* x1.59 */
CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series H60 /* x1.72 */
THERMALTAKE Frio OCK /* x1.77 */
ZALMAN LQ310 /* x2.14 */


P.S My new mobo is arriving *in TWO days*! Weeee~!


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2013)

Vinska said:


> So, I've got a much longer cooler list to choose from right now. I selected a few candidates I liked from the list. Could You help me choose the best one? (or maybe I should post a dedicated thread Overclocking & Cooling forum instead? If so, gonna ask a mod to move it)
> 
> The list, sorted from cheapest to most expensive, relative price in the "comment" field:
> 
> ...



Is the 2nd Corsair an H70? You listed both as H60's... If so, I would say go with the H70 (has a thicker radiator) or the Tt Frio OCK. I have an H70 and it kept an i7-980X nice and cool at 4.1Ghz 

*Note- have no idea on the performance of the Zalman cooler?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 15, 2013)

whoops!
the cheaper one is H55 and the other is H60 (fix'd in the post, too)
The H70 was among those in the list, too. But a bit expensive - relative cost @ x2.07
Should I clean my pockets even more and get the H70, or settle with a H60?


----------



## Bow (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a Sapphire HD 7970 coming 
When I get it I will have a Sapphire HD 6950 twin cooler card for sale. $125.00 shipped.


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2013)

Vinska said:


> whoops!
> the cheaper one is H55 and the other is H60 (fix'd in the post, too)
> The H70 was among those in the list, too. But a bit expensive - relative cost @ x2.07
> Should I clean my pockets even more and get the H70, or settle with a H60?



iirc the H60 is the square one, which is much easier to install than the round one (H70) performance difference would be 2-3C (100% load, fans at full speed)... I would say go with the H60 for the easier install and better price


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It happens--my best folder got left with no internet access for a while when I forgot to plug the cable back in



It took 30 minutes to upload all the WUs so I'm getting a big boost today   I was wondering why hadn't I hit 180K already :shadedshu


----------



## okidna (Apr 16, 2013)

Just heard about what happened in Boston. My thoughts and prayers goes to all the victims.

Any TPU cruncher live in Boston?


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

okidna said:


> Just heard about what happened in Boston. My thoughts and prayers goes to all the victims.
> 
> Any TPU cruncher live in Boston?



Not that I know of but some may live close.... Boston is about 150 miles from me.

AFAIK they're not sure if it was a foreign or domestic terrorist attack :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2013)

Switched my rigs over to folding for the chimp challenge so my numbers will be down for a bit.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2013)

*WCG issue:*

Okay, so I noticed that one of my machines was not crunching. It's status says "_Computation is suspended_" . I have never had this problem before, I try updating the project and detach/reattach, but nothing worked. It did download new jobs (threads) but they are still in a suspending status.  How do I fix this? 

Thank you, 

T77-


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 16, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Okay, so I noticed that one of my machines was not crunching. It's status says "_Computation is suspended_" . I have never had this problem before, I try updating the project and detach/reattach, but nothing worked. It did download new jobs (threads) but they are still in a suspending status.  How do I fix this?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T77-



Check your computing preferences and make sure you allow computation while computer is in use, etc. Sorry if that doesn't help.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Okay, so I noticed that one of my machines was not crunching. It's status says "_Computation is suspended_" . I have never had this problem before, I try updating the project and detach/reattach, but nothing worked. It did download new jobs (threads) but they are still in a suspending status.  How do I fix this?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T77-



In BOINC, go to Advanced View, then Activity, then Run Always.  That should fix it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Okay, so I noticed that one of my machines was not crunching. It's status says "_Computation is suspended_" . I have never had this problem before, I try updating the project and detach/reattach, but nothing worked. It did download new jobs (threads) but they are still in a suspending status.  How do I fix this?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T77-



Sounds like your rig is suspended due to activity

Check your "computing preferences" settings to make sure it's to run while computer is in use


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of a way to turn off CPU project downloads?  I have a bunch in all of my queues, but they all expire since I only run the GPU ones.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Does anyone know of a way to turn off CPU project downloads?  I have a bunch in all of my queues, but they all expire since I only run the GPU ones.



Under Device Manager -> Device Profiles -> "Allow research to run on my CPU: No"

(On the WCG site under My Grid)


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2013)

Let's se if that works.  No updated changes yet.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Let's se if that works.  No updated changes yet.



The work will just expire and drop off as the deadlines are reached.... just a bit better than aborting them (won't affect your WCG account much in either case)


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Let's se if that works.  No updated changes yet.



That will just stop you from getting more CPU WUs but the ones already in your queue won't go until finished or expired.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> In BOINC, go to Advanced View, then Activity, then Run Always.  That should fix it.





Norton said:


> Sounds like your rig is suspended due to activity
> 
> Check your "computing preferences" settings to make sure it's to run while computer is in use



Yep! that fix it  

But I don't understand how the activity changed from "Run always" to Suspend? I run this rig 24/7 and never touched the BOINC settings (other then the work buffer/ cpu usage). So weird.

Thanks for the help Team!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Yep! that fix it
> 
> But I don't understand how the activity changed from "Run always" to Suspend? I run this rig 24/7 and never touched the BOINC settings (other then the work buffer/ cpu usage). So weird.
> 
> Thanks for the help Team!!



I have no idea what would have caused that--computers do strange things sometimes


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I have no idea what would have caused that--computers do strange things sometimes



Indeed they do


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 16, 2013)

If I recall correctly the default settings are "Run according to preferences" and the default preference is to stop computation if the CPU is above 25% load. Maybe there was another program running, a virus scan maybe?


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 16, 2013)

A virus scan will do it.  I've also had things crap out when Nvidia decided to tell me there was a new driver update.


----------



## gopal (Apr 16, 2013)

Was just passing by, haha.

Came in to see how things going.

Nice to see all of you still kickin'.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a strange problem with BOINC for some time now:
It runs jobs that have a deadline of 10+ days away as "High Priority", but most of the time decides to ignore jobs that have, for example, 20 hours left to meet the deadline. It ignores those and starts running them when they are more than a day _overdue_.
Because of that, I am starting to get jobs with the status "too late" (which BOINC still decides to complete).
What's the friggin' deal? Why is it prioritizing stuff which doesn't need it, yet decides not to prioritize stuff which definitely needs it?


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I have a strange problem with BOINC for some time now:
> It runs jobs that have a deadline of 10+ days away as "High Priority", but most of the time decides to ignore jobs that have, for example, 20 hours left to meed the deadline. It ignores those and starts running them when they are more than a day _overdue_.
> Because of that, I am starting to get jobs with the status "too late" (which BOINC still decides to complete).
> What's the friggin' deal? Why is it prioritizing stuff which doesn't need it, yet decides not to prioritize stuff which definitely needs it?



Which version of BOINC manager are you using? The one that is available on the WCG website has some trouble with this problem as you are describing it. The later development versions (7.0.40 or later) are much better at scheduling job properly. The latest version(s) can be found thru the BOINCStats website

*Note- there are other sites with all versions but I don't know which sites those are atm 

Also, you may need to reduce your work buffers in "computing preferences" - this will also help


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am using version 7.0.60
I did experiment with work buffer size (as I noticed it affects this). If reduce my buffer, it goes OK for a short while and then stars working even worse than before. Thus, I am  afraid to reduce the buffer any more 
(got it down from 3 to 0.75 days during my experimenting)
Gonna update to 7.0.62 and see if that solves it.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay! Got all my parts today!
Gonna start assembling a new cruncher as soon as I finish my lunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Okay! Got all my parts today!
> Gonna start assembling a new cruncher as soon as I finish my lunch.



Awesome--great job! 


This is the FX-8, right?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome--great job!
> 
> This is the FX-8, right?



Not yet a "great job"  . Things were going slow. The new cruncher probably won't be online till friday. But hey, at least I _finally_ got my "main" rig running with a new mobo... sort of. 
And yes - the main rig runs with a FX-8320, while the new cruncher is going to use a FX-8120


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm thinking of bringing my 7870 rig back over to WCg from F@H because it seems to be pretty much worthless over there. Since gpu WUs are winding down, I want to take advantage of them while I can. I'll probably do it tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Not yet a "great job"  . Things were going slow. The new cruncher probably won't be online till friday. But hey, at least I _finally_ got my "main" rig running with a new mobo... sort of.
> And yes - the main rig runs with a FX-8320, while the new cruncher is going to use a FX-8120



A future tense great job then 



I'm doing a bit of downsizing and I have a system to give away to a lucky WCG cruncher.  You'll get an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+, HP pull motherboard, 2GB RAM, and an 80GB HDD.  I think it's good for about 600 PPD.  PM me if you're interested--all I'm charging is shipping.  United States only please


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> A future tense great job then
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing a bit of downsizing and I have a system to give away to a lucky WCG cruncher.  You'll get an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+, HP pull motherboard, 2GB RAM, and an 80GB HDD.  I think it's good for about 600 PPD.  PM me if you're interested--all I'm charging is shipping.  United States only please



AM2 or 939?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Meanwhile, in Lithuania... 

The graphics card will go away after I'm done with it. Gonna sit in a case when I scavenge one off from my university's scrap.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> AM2 or 939?



AM2.  At least I think so--I'm using DDR2 RAM in it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> A future tense great job then
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing a bit of downsizing and I have a system to give away to a lucky WCG cruncher.  You'll get an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+, HP pull motherboard, 2GB RAM, and an 80GB HDD.  I think it's good for about 600 PPD.  PM me if you're interested--all I'm charging is shipping.  United States only please



awesome  im glad you are donating it to another member so it will continue on crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> awesome  im glad you are donating it to another member so it will continue on crunching.



I don't need this many systems but it's still useful.  I may have more goodies soon


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a bit of a problem - BOINC refuses to run Help Conquer Cancer CPU variant. My manager shows: this. Currently, my CPU is half idle due to lack of load. If this goes on, I am going to be out of CPU jobs in less than half an hour and only have the HCC GPU variant running and CPU staying idle 
My work buffer is crammed with unfinished HCC CPU variant jobs, so it refuses to get any more "unstuck" work.
What the hell?
I suspect this was the underlying cause of my previous [unsolved] scheduling problem - the jobs it strangely delayed were HCC CPU jobs.
Any ideas?


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 18, 2013)

Temporarily disable the other CPU WUs in your WCG profile to see what happens.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I don't need this many systems but it's still useful.  I may have more goodies soon



Wihoo, goodies in the way


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Got it working again! The cause was a borken app_config.xml file


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 18, 2013)

*8350 Vishera feedback*

So I changed my platform from Intel QX9770 to AMD 8350 Vishera just recently. I thought from 4 cores to 8 cores would be nice.

However, it seems the 8350 is slower computing WUs than the old (2008) QX9770...

Is it me, or is the "Vishera" kind of slow?

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 18, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> However, it seems the 8350 is slower computing WUs than the old (2008) QX9770...



As long as it's taking less than double the time per single WU compared to QX9770, it's working faster, as it does two times more WUs in parallel.

EDIT: My second cruncher is now online


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> So I changed my platform from Intel QX9770 to AMD 8350 Vishera just recently. I thought from 4 cores to 8 cores would be nice.
> 
> However, it seems the 8350 is slower computing WUs than the old (2008) QX9770...
> 
> ...



How long have you had the Vishera and are you referring to the finishing of gpu wu's or the cpu in general? 

Bulldozer/Piledriver (i.e.Vishera) chips really shine when you load up all of the cores. Give it a lot of work to do and see how it does for you


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 18, 2013)

Vinska said:


> As long as it's taking less than double the time per single WU compared to QX9770, it's working faster, as it does two times more WUs in parallel.



Most WUs take a little longer.

For example, the Clean Energy Project is taking closer to 13 hours on the 8350 while on the QX9770 it took only up to 10 hours...

On the 8350, the Fight Aids @ Home WUs are all taking 40+ hours - every single one of them.

On the 9770 it only took something like 5 or 6 hours.

This makes me wonder if it there isn't something wrong with my CPU...


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> How long have you had the Vishera and are you referring to the finishing of gpu wu's or the cpu in general?
> 
> Bulldozer/Piledriver (i.e.Vishera) chips really shine when you load up all of the cores. Give it a lot of work to do and see how it does for you



CPUs only, although the GPUs also ran a hair longer - around 16 minutes.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 18, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> For example, the Clean Energy Project is taking closer to 13 hours on the 8350 while on the QX9770 it took only up to 10 hours...


QX9770 - 4 WUs in parallel [4 cores] in 9 hours each: 4 / 9 = 0.44 of a WU completed per hour
FX-8350 - 8 WUs in parallel [8 cores] in 13 hours each: 8 / 13 = 0.62 of a WU completed per hour
8350 wins by doing more work overall



AnnCore said:


> On the 8350, the Fight Aids @ Home WUs are all taking 40+ hours - every single one of them.


I have problems with FA@H with my FX-8320, too. They sometimes hang and "jerk in place" for hours. Even had to abort a couple of its WUs.


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 18, 2013)

Mine aren't hanging.

They keep on going - 1/1000 of a percentage point at a time.

What do you mean by "jerk around" though?


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Most WUs take a little longer.
> 
> For example, the Clean Energy Project is taking closer to 13 hours on the 8350 while on the QX9770 it took only up to 10 hours...
> 
> ...



It sounds normal to me since different WCG projects take different runtime to complete.

If you run only HCC (CPU or GPU) the WU are all roughly the same size and so you get very good estimates for completion times. Other projects can have both long and short runtimes (perhaps what you are seeing with FA@H?).. and when you mix them all up it sort of ends up with a big soup of estimates. Check in a day or so, the estimates will probably get better with time.

The discrepancy of 10 to 13 hours for CEP WU's makes me think that there's nothing wrong. Try compare your average PPD over a few days with someone else in the team running a similar setup, that should be the best indicator of it running fine.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

KieX said:


> It sounds normal to me since different WCG projects take different runtime to complete.
> 
> If you run only HCC (CPU or GPU) the WU are all roughly the same size and so you get very good estimates for completion times. Other projects can have both long and short runtimes (perhaps what you are seeing with FA@H?).. and when you mix them all up it sort of ends up with a big soup of estimates. Check in a day or so, the estimates will probably get better with time.
> 
> The discrepancy of 10 to 13 hours for CEP WU's makes me think that there's nothing wrong. Try compare your average PPD over a few days with someone else in the team running a similar setup, that should be the best indicator of it running fine.



CEP2 WUs generally take between ten and twelve hours to complete--they're about twelve hours on my Atom and Opty 4P but not that much shorter even on an OCed i7.  I'm not sure why they behave like this.

With FAAH it's very different--thirty hours on the Opty 4P or maybe five/six on the 3930k.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2013)

I am going to be selling one of my VisionTek HD 7970's this weekend and wanted to give crunchers heads-up before I put it on a FS thread. PM me if interested. No discussion in this thread though please.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 18, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I have a bit of a problem - BOINC refuses to run Help Conquer Cancer CPU variant. My manager shows: this. Currently, my CPU is half idle due to lack of load. If this goes on, I am going to be out of CPU jobs in less than half an hour and only have the HCC GPU variant running and CPU staying idle
> My work buffer is crammed with unfinished HCC CPU variant jobs, so it refuses to get any more "unstuck" work.
> What the hell?
> I suspect this was the underlying cause of my previous [unsolved] scheduling problem - the jobs it strangely delayed were HCC CPU jobs.
> Any ideas?





Correct your app_config.xml file.

Currently you have:



> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>hcc1</name>
> <max_concurrent>1</max_concurrent>
> ...



It should be:



> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>hcc1</name>
> <max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
> ...



max_concurrent indicates maximum amount of WUs (GPU AND CPU). Boinc will always give GPU WU a higher priority.





EDIT: NVM, I see you already corrected the situation.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

I just brought an E8500 online--it's running on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R under the Thermalcrap Pisswater that I was posting about earlier.  With cable ties holding down the waterblock, temps aren't too bad---mid 40s C at stock speeds.  I know that this board is legendary for its ability to OC, so I'm going to try for 4GHz this weekend


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> With cable ties holding down the waterblock....



That's epic [Ion] awesomeness right there,


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I just brought an E8500 online--it's running on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R under the Thermalcrap Pisswater that I was posting about earlier.  *With cable ties holding down the waterblock*, temps aren't too bad---mid 40s C at stock speeds.  I know that this board is legendary for its ability to OC, so I'm going to try for 4GHz this weekend



Cable ties? I thought you were using 3 HDDs to hold it down? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2887482&postcount=23830


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I just brought an E8500 online--it's running on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R under the Thermalcrap Pisswater that I was posting about earlier.  With cable ties holding down the waterblock, temps aren't too bad---mid 40s C at stock speeds.  I know that this board is legendary for its ability to OC, so I'm going to try for 4GHz this weekend



When crunching, my E8400 gets in the low 40s, on air with a 120mm fan @ <900 rpm (the heatsink is a Asus Triton 75). Although honesty demands that I state that it is pretty cool here in the room, 16-19 Celsius (don't feel like putting on the heating because I like the room temperature well enough).

But I seem to forget that your room temps are way higher with all those systems running, so the temps you mention are pretty good.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> When crunching, my E8400 gets in the low 40s, on air with a 120mm fan @ <900 rpm (the heatsink is a Asus Triton 75). Although honesty demands that I state that it is pretty cool here in the room, 16-19 Celsius (don't feel like putting on the heating because I like the room temperature well enough).
> 
> But I seem to forget that your room temps are way higher with all those systems running, so the temps you mention are pretty good.



This is pretty much the original WC setup--like from S939 days.  I feel like it will be more efficient if I can prop it up on something--as is, there isn't much space for the hot air to get out of the radiator.

It's certainly not 16-19C in here--I'd guess just shy of 80F or so.

And t_ski and manofthem, I did have HDDs holding the block in place, but that didn't seem very stable to me--now I'm using four huge fable ties, which holds it in place pretty well.  It can still rotate a bit, but not too bad IMO


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 19, 2013)

lol, 4GiB of RAM was way more than enough for my second cruncher.
With 8 WU running the _total_ memory usage of the _whole system_ doesn't go past 800MiB 
Can't wait to see how much points that second cruncher will net me over a full Free-DC day


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 19, 2013)

picked up another high rpm PWM fan (BitFenix Spectre 120) for a push/pull config on the Hyper  212 Evo.  Also grabbed a Phillips 21.5" IPS LED http://www.philips.ca/c/pc-monitor/e-line-21.5-inch-54.6-cm-227e3qphsu_27/prd/en/ for the 24/7 cruncher (i5 2400/HD 7770)


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2013)

Almost there! 






** EDIT- Made it!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 21, 2013)

40m congrats!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 21, 2013)

would it be worth strapping a 2nd 80mm on my hyper 101i ? im kind of anal about things and i love the way the 212 EVO cools with 2 fans.  Just wondering if its worth it on a 101i.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> would it be worth strapping a 2nd 80mm on my hyper 101i ? im kind of anal about things and i love the way the 212 EVO cools with 2 fans.  Just wondering if its worth it on a 101i.



Worth a shot if you already have the fan or can get one cheap.... 1 fan/2 fan setup choice is often trial and error.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Almost there!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130420/40m almost.jpg
> 
> ...



Baller status!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 21, 2013)

It appears that Free-DC is evolving with new graphs and layout tweaks. RIP the old style pie charts.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

Ahh, so it would seem.


Do you guys have any idea how much longer the GPU WUs are expected to last?  I figure only a few days if that...


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2013)

What's the most efficient crunching card? Cost, performance, power draw ratio wise?


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2013)

hat said:


> What's the most efficient crunching card? Cost, performance, power draw ratio wise?



Most likely would be the 7770 ($110/85w/35k ppd) or 7850 ($175/130w/50k ppd) cost/power/ppd is nearly linear so you can find a card within your budget. 

However, the current gpu project is nearly finished AFAIK

*** *EDIT- based on the WCG post announcing appr. 25 days left on 4/2/2013, this may be the last week of the project* ***


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

I've now crunched over a million work units


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I've now crunched over a million work units
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130422/wus.png



Not bad   I'm aiming for 1M for HCC1 alone but I'm 55691 short with around 6500/day so it will be close.

BTW I'm shutting rigs down due to the fact that they have now run for 60 days without adding water to the loop. They will be back online when I return to them in x days from now.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Not bad   I'm aiming for 1M for HCC1 alone but I'm 55691 short with around 6500/day so it will be close.
> 
> BTW I'm shutting rigs down due to the fact that they have now run for 60 days without adding water to the loop. They will be back online when I return to them in x days from now.



I'm about 70k short ATM doing about 9000-9400 a day--I'm probably not going to make it 

Do you need to continually add more water?  I didn't realize that was an issue---although with the Pisswater 760i it had lost about half of its coolant, so I had to add more tap water.

When will you be back to DK?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm about 70k short ATM doing about 9000-9400 a day--I'm probably not going to make it
> 
> Do you need to continually add more water?  I didn't realize that was an issue---although with the Pisswater 760i it had lost about half of its coolant, so I had to add more tap water.
> 
> When will you be back to DK?



I don't lose much water during winter but temperatures are rising and in summer time I add water every 30-50 days. I don't know when I will be back, could be in 3 to 8 weeks from now. I look at the positive side of this long trip - 2 days extra is 4 weeks worth of winter electricity.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Do you need to continually add more water?  I didn't realize that was an issue...*so I had to add more tap water.*



Usually tap water is not the ideal, as it contains sediments, minerals, etc that can wreak havoc on a loop.  Typically one would use distilled water in a loop.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Usually tap water is not the ideal, as it contains sediments, minerals, etc that can wreak havoc on a loop.  Typically one would use distilled water in a loop.


Yeah man, believe this fella as I learned the hard way with a full blockage of algae once, took loads of effort to clean and reflow it and some money as it killed a pump


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> However, the current gpu project is nearly finished AFAIK
> 
> *** EDIT- based on the WCG post announcing appr. 25 days left on 4/2/2013, this may be the last week of the project ***



As far as this goes, it looks like 3 days.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Where did You get that? =O

Also, HOLY S***! If this keeps up, we will hit one million years of runtime before the end of 2014!

If AMD keeps up with their MOAR CORES strategy, 15+ years later, even entry level CPUs with a meager core count of 64 will be generating runtime like crazy @ more than 1 year of CPU time a week. And then when we take enthusiast CPUs of that time into account...
Assuming such a core count growth and assuming the count of total active devices in this project grows all the time, if this project itself won't die, most of us should be alive to witness the total runtime counter growing larger than the age of this planet.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Where did You get that? =O
> 
> Also, HOLY S***! If this keeps up, we will hit one million years of runtime before the end of 2014!
> 
> ...



They are here 

EDIT: 


t_ski said:


> Usually tap water is not the ideal, as it contains sediments, minerals, etc that can wreak havoc on a loop.  Typically one would use distilled water in a loop.


That probably wasn't too good a choice on my part, particularly with most of a bottle of distilled water sitting here on my shelf.  I'm probably going to actually get some anti-corrosive coolant and re-fill the entire thing (with a copper block and aluminum radiator it might be problematic with just distilled water and biocide).  I didn't have to put in _too_ much at least--still mostly the yellowish original coolant.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, with copper and aluminum in the same loop you definitely need something.

You know, I have a 500ml bottle of Tt coolant sitting in a box in my closet.  You want it?


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's an interesting thread over at WCG:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=419160

Seems there has been a cheating scandal uncovered @ PrimeGrid and BOINC@Taiwan, our most recent challenger, is on the list 

The WCG impact from this appears to be minimal but it is being discussed....

I guess some folks miss the point of why we dedicate our cpu cycles to these projects :shadedshu


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 23, 2013)

well, that might explain the sudden PPD drop /____/
Indeed, how shameful. Especially because those fake results probably do harm to the projects


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

Vinska said:


> well, that *explains the sudden PPD drop */____/
> Indeed, how shameful. Especially because those fake results probably do harm to the projects



I wouldn't go as far as that, an explanation, we've seen no proof.... I just find it interesting at this point.

and I agree, if someone is faking results, it is shameful and serves only to harm the projects


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2013)

What a miserable waste on their part!  You're right Nort, they don't get it, and it's horrible to think they cheated and for what?  

Here at TPU, we have hard working members who expand their crunching in whatever ways possible in order to do more for the team and for fellow man, and that is what is encouraging!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheating on something that goes to cure deadly illnesses???? WTF man


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> I wouldn't go as far as that, an explanation, we've seen no proof.... I just find it interesting at this point.



Good point! Edited my previous post accordingly.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Yes, with copper and aluminum in the same loop you definitely need something.
> 
> You know, I have a 500ml bottle of Tt coolant sitting in a box in my closet.  You want it?



You know, I think that I could put that to good use.  Do you think that 500ml is enough for the 760i or it would need more?

But I think that we may have a deal worked out


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You know, I think that I could put that to good use.  Do you think that 500ml is enough for the 760i or it would need more?
> 
> But I think that we may have a deal worked out



Let me PM you with some more info I just remembered on that...

What I have is definitely enough for that kit, but does anyone know if that stuff can go bad?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Let me PM you with some more info I just remembered on that...
> 
> What I have is definitely enough for that kit, but does anyone know if that stuff can go bad?



I can't imagine how it would--I'll PM you


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2013)

As soon as the GPU WUs end (soon from what I hear), I'll be breaking down my system and redoing my water loop. I've been wanting to do it for a while, but I would have hated the downtime. So it'll be coming soon. I may even paint the inside of my case, which would make it look much better, an change the tubing from white to another color, maybe black 

Plus, after seeing t_ski's cards running in parallel, I've even wanting to do that too, so it'll be a good opportunity. So much to do.....


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> As soon as the GPU WUs end (soon from what I hear), I'll be breaking down my system and redoing my water loop. I've been wanting to do it for a while, but I would have hated the downtime. So it'll be coming soon. I may even paint the inside of my case, which would make it look much better, an change the tubing from white to another color, maybe black
> 
> Plus, after seeing t_ski's cards running in parallel, I've even wanting to do that too, so it'll be a good opportunity. So much to do.....



I hear you there- have quite a list of maintenance items myself (fan installs/swaps, HDD changes, etc, etc, etc...).


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I'll do some changes myself.  I've been meaning to reinstall Windows 7 Pro on my 3930k on the Samsung SSD I have, and then set my 640GB Caviar up for games, etc.  I also have some new tubing, and I think I may re-do the loop and possibly add a second radiator 

If we're going to be down to CPU only I intend to get all that I can out of the 3930k


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess we're all going to shuffle things around.

I'll sell my two extra 7870s, the 7750 and one of the 7770s. I bought a Zalman VNF100 so I'll be able to stick the Powercolor 7770 in the HTPC. The PDC 620 is going out also.

The 1090T, 1055T, X4 620, and the office machines will keep on crunching. I guess I'll crunch a little on my main as I spend 2-3 hours on it daily but I'll run with 0 buffer. I'll also get a better board for the 1090T (I'm hoping to hit 3.8Ghz) as I'm currently running it at 3.2Ghz. Maybe I'll get another 1055T for the vacant board. Should be getting 7-10Kppd. 15K on a good day.

I think I still have another 500-700K points on the pending WUs so I guess I'll be able to ride the wave to 7.5mill or so.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I guess we're all going to shuffle things around.
> 
> I'll sell my two extra 7870s, the 7750 and one of the 7770s. I bought a Zalman VNF100 so I'll be able to stick the Powercolor 7770 in the HTPC. The PDC 620 is going out also.
> 
> ...



Don't sell away your gpu's just yet... there's been talk of another gpu project but the nature of it hasn't been revealed.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 24, 2013)

GPUs costs about 35% more down here. CPUs, motherboards, RAM and such are pretty much in line with US prices because of corporate and goverment clients but GPUs are treated as luxury items. I could sell two 7870s at the current asking price and get three more with the revenue


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2013)

CC is over so my rig is crunching again


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2013)

Now that the CC is over I've changed the direction of my artillery back to its usual spot.


----------



## Xenturion (Apr 24, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest anyone dump their GPUs unless they really need the money, or were only interested in contributing to HCC. I suspect with the epic volume of returned HCC results from GPUs, that other projects that can take advantage of massively parallel processing will develop and release GPU clients in the not too distant future. Obviously, I can't say for certain, though.

I, too, am back after the Chimp Challenge. Slightly saddens me that I have to buckle down to reach TPU's Top 20 for WCG, but that my primary rig alone is enough to put me in TPU's Top 20 for F@H. Guess I'll just have to take it as a challenge.


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2013)

The WCG team has no doubt seen the power GPUs have brought to the HCC project. The man with the taste of forbidden fruit on his tongue shall search for more.

We have the cure. We have the power.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

The scientists behind HCC have managed to dig up some more work to keep us busy 




> The researchers have identified additional batches for this project which need to be run (and weren't included in the original 25 day estimate). I'm in the process of getting them loaded into BOINC and should be able to provide a more accurate estimated number of days left once this is complete. At minimum though, there should be *more than five days left of work* before we exhaust the supply of non-resend work units.



Source


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2013)

Good news!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Good news!!!



Agreed- maybe there's enough to make a run at 10th place before they run out!

Will be firing up my FX-6200/7770 rig tonight to bring me back up to 280k+ ppd


----------



## Bow (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2013)

I was wondering why my queue was still full


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm taking my wife and daughter to Disney World!   I'm stoked, my little girl is super excited to go and see all the princesses, especially Tangled!  She had a good time last year, but this year she's 2 and fully able to enjoy it 

I may be shutting down the 7870/7770 rig while I'm away and keep the 7970s going, as I'd feel more comfortable that way, not sure yet.  I hate to lose the few remaining days, so I may leave it on and hope for the best.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 26, 2013)

Have a safe and enjoyable trip


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Tomorrow I'm taking my wife and daughter to Disney World!   I'm stoked, my little girl is super excited to go and see all the princesses, especially Tangled!  She had a good time, but this year she's 2 and fully able to enjoy it
> 
> I may be shutting down the 7870/7770 rig while I'm away and keep the 7970s going, as I'd feel more comfortable that way, not sure yet.  I hate to lose the few remaining days, so I may leave it on and hope for the best.



I hope you guys have a hell of a time! 


And I say screw it, leave the second rig on---unless it's running wicked OCed or held together by gravity, computers just work pretty well---my i7-920 rig hasn't been physically touched in several months and is still going strong


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Tomorrow I'm taking my wife and daughter to Disney World!   I'm stoked, my little girl is super excited to go and see all the princesses, especially Tangled!  She had a good time, but this year she's 2 and fully able to enjoy it
> 
> I may be shutting down the 7870/7770 rig while I'm away and keep the 7970s going, as I'd feel more comfortable that way, not sure yet.  I hate to lose the few remaining days, so I may leave it on and hope for the best.



Very cool! Have a great time! 

You could just shut the rig down and hold onto the work until you get back. Worst that would happen is some of them may abort due to not starting in time but someone will pick up the resends so no big deal


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks all for the encouragement!  Screw it, I think I'll leave it on.  CPU is running stock, and GPUs have a mild OC.

The weird thing is that the other day I checked it, and it had the little Windows error saying that the pc BSOD'd.  It's set to restart and resume BOINC, so no real worries.  And since we are talking about it, I just checked it, and it seems it happened again, sometime today.  I don't know why, but I know my wife was messing around with it the other day, trying to figure out something and ended up uninstalling a few things!  It seemed to have started after that...   She heard about it from me pretty good though 

Temps seem decent: 3770k @stock ~70C and 7870/7770 ~65C/50C respectively.

Eh, it'll be fine, as long as it doesn't catch fire 

On my way home today from work, there was a fire in the direction of my house, and all I could think of was that one of my crunchers started a fire and burned down the neighborhood   Glad that didn't happen


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> On my way home today from work, there was a fire in the direction of my house, and all I could think of was that one of my crunchers started a fire and burned down the neighborhood   Glad that didn't happen



I wouldn't worry about it unless the smoke from the fire was full of 0's and 1's


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> I wouldn't worry about it unless the smoke from the fire was full of 0's and 1's



Oh boy, I actually LOL'd!   Thanks for that


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

I have the opportunity to set up another 3930k system for ~$515.  What do you guys think I should do?  That would buy me a CPU & slightly damaged ASRock motherboard, then I can use my spare Gaia, steal half of the RAM out of my 3930k, and use an 8400GS and spare HP 800w PSU.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I have the opportunity to set up another 3930k system for ~$515.  What do you guys think I should do?  That would buy me a CPU & slightly damaged ASRock motherboard, then I can use my spare Gaia, steal half of the RAM out of my 3930k, and use an 8400GS and spare HP 800w PSU.



Depends on whats wrong with the board?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Depends on whats wrong with the board?



The retention clips for the PCIe slots are broken.


----------



## hat (Apr 26, 2013)

That's nothing, I usually try to find a way to pull those out tbh unless I feel there's too much of a risk of damaging the board and/or slot in the process. Those are more of a pain in the ass than anything.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2013)

Ordered the GA-78LMT-USB3 for the 1090T.







Also picked up a POW Protab26XXL that was on sale. specs: A8 1.2Ghz, 1GB RAM, Quad Mali 400 GPU, 1280 x 800 10.1 IPS panel. Looks good on paper, I think. Is the A8 single or dual core?


This video gives me hope of getting a nice OC with the 1090T:


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2013)

TechPowerUp! finally crossed the 1,000,000,000 Milestone! 

We're also just 8 days away from taking our place in the Top 10 Teams list for WCG. 





Good work everyone!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 26, 2013)

until GPU wu's run out, i've decided to crunch 24/7 on the 3570K / 7870 combo and play wow on the other rig in my specs


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

hat said:


> That's nothing, I usually try to find a way to pull those out tbh unless I feel there's too much of a risk of damaging the board and/or slot in the process. Those are more of a pain in the ass than anything.



Well, I would never willingly pull things apart like that, but I would also agree that their loss isn't a terrible one.

So what do you guys think--should I go for it?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I would never willingly pull things apart like that, but I would also agree that their loss isn't a terrible one.
> 
> So what do you guys think--should I go for it?



if it were me, i would do it if i could spare that kind of $$$


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2013)

At that price, is a steal. The CPU alone would be worth it and you're getting a board thrown in.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> if it were me, i would do it if i could spare that kind of $$$





TRWOV said:


> At that price, is a steal. The CPU alone would be worth it and you're getting a board thrown in.



The CPU is $500, and the board costs shipping (because it's damaged).  And I think that $515 or so for a second six-core system is a great price--realistically, I think I could put it in a case and add a HD7850 and sell it for $1000 easy on Craigslist.

I'm thinking I'll go for it--I've already sold $680 in computers this week (my DP HP system and two C2Ds) so I can afford it.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2013)

KieX said:


> TechPowerUp! finally crossed the 1,000,000,000 Milestone!
> 
> We're also just 8 days away from taking our place in the Top 10 Teams list for WCG.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130426/tpu947.png
> ...



Maybe we can do it with the extra WUs that were entered into Boinc this week.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm back. I have one rig running right now and spooling up. I will get the other rig going either tonight or tomorrow. I am leaning towards a 3rd right now. I just need to install win 7 on it and install one of my 7850's in it. May get that done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Bow (Apr 26, 2013)

I love my new Sapphire HD 7990


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> The CPU is $500, and the board costs shipping (because it's damaged).  And I think that $515 or so for a second six-core system is a great price--realistically, I think I could put it in a case and add a HD7850 and sell it for $1000 easy on Craigslist.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll go for it--I've already sold $680 in computers this week (my DP HP system and two C2Ds) so I can afford it.



get it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2013)

Two rigs back up and crunching.  Working on maybe putting a 3rd to the mix with a 7850. Rig is together now and running Ubuntu and a 8800GTs. Need to swap it over to Win 7 and swap out the 8800 GTS.



Oh and it so weird having one room to myself to house my crunching farm and computer stuff. I also ran two separate 15 amp circuits into the room with enough room to run a few more in the panel box.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Two rigs back up and crunching.  Working on maybe putting a 3rd to the mix with a 7850. Rig is together now and running Ubuntu and a 8800GTs. Need to swap it over to Win 7 and swap out the 8800 GTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it so weird having one room to myself to house my crunching farm and computer stuff. I also ran two separate 15 amp circuits into the room with enough room to run a few more in the panel box.



Welcome back! Can't wait to see some pics of the cruncher room 

I just went through the 790X/1045T rig and got it going again.... Mad, you remember this Asus 790X board don't you? 

So far no BSOD's so I'm hoping that the 55% fragmented HDD is/was the cause of the problems the rig was having.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Welcome back! Can't wait to see some pics of the cruncher room
> 
> I just went through the 790X/1045T rig and got it going again.... Mad, you remember this Asus 790X board don't you?
> 
> So far no BSOD's so I'm hoping that the 55% fragmented HDD is/was the cause of the problems the rig was having.



Keep that devil board up there where your at.  If a package shows up at my door with your name on it I will kill it with fire.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Keep that devil board up there where your at.  If a package shows up at my door with your name on it I will kill it with fire.



 Will have to disguise it if I send it out then...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2013)

Seems like there might be a problem with the servers right now.  All four of my rigs are starting to get a ton of results stuck at uploading.

Anybody else?


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Seems like there might be a problem with the servers right now.  All four of my rigs are starting to get a ton of results stuck at uploading.
> 
> Anybody else?



Mine are too.. it's due to server maintenance- details are showing in the Event Log in the BOINC Manager


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> Mine are too.. it's due to server maintenance- details are showing in the Event Log in the BOINC Manager



At least the servers are still giving us work--and GPU work, too


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2013)

looks like it's cleared up already


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 28, 2013)

Want to say thanks to those of you that helped the F@H team during the Chimp Challenge. I'm bringing over all my GPU's to help the WCG team push into the top 10.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Want to say thanks to those of you that helped the F@H team during the Chimp Challenge. I'm bringing over all my GPU's to help the WCG team push into the top 10.



-

Crunch on Team- we have 6 days or so at present output to reach the Top 10 and the end of GPU work is coming up quick!!!

Let's see if we can put in one or two 5 million point days before they end


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2013)

I am spooling up as we speak.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry for being absent this past week or so.  Apart from being busy as usual it all started with my car breaking down on me.  Got a bit bummed.  Then my GF's brother backed into it while backing out of his driveway one night and fucked up my front end.  Mind you, car was completely painted less than a month ago.  So at this point I wanna die 

Then my GF ended up in the hospital for about five days, she was doing very bad the first night. Her BP was on the floor, lots of pain and nausea and doctors had no idea what was causing it.  They later determined it was Pancreatitis.  Further testing revealed it was all started by some sort of food poisoning?  Anyhow, she got released about a day ago, I got a total of about 5 hours of sleep in a span of like five days.  But things are falling back in place, it was just simply the week from hell. 

Just wanted to fill you guys in on what was going on...


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2013)

Life seems to always be testing you cap'n.... the man upstairs must be prepping you for something BIG.

Sorry to hear about the car and your girlfriend.... hope they both get better soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> Life seems to always be testing you cap'n.... the man upstairs must be prepping you for something BIG.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the car and your girlfriend.... hope they both get better soon



Yeah man, it's been rough as of late.  But, I've managed in every single occasion.  girlfriend is home and feeling a bit better but still not great.  Car was just fixed yesterday and set me back horribly right before my girlfriends birthday and mothers day, but oh well.  I'll figure it out, I always do.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Want to say thanks to those of you that helped the F@H team during the Chimp Challenge. I'm bringing over all my GPU's to help the WCG team push into the top 10.


Thanks Buck!  It's a pleasure to have you aboard! 


Norton said:


> Life seems to always be testing you cap'n.... the man upstairs must be prepping you for something BIG.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the car and your girlfriend.... hope they both get better soon


Man upstairs? 


Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man, it's been rough as of late.  But, I've managed in every single occasion.  girlfriend is home and feeling a bit better but still not great.  Car was just fixed yesterday and set me back horribly right before my girlfriends birthday and mothers day, but oh well.  I'll figure it out, I always do.



I'm sorry that you've had all of this bad luck--may your fortunes change soon enough


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Man upstairs?



The Big Guy, our Heavenly Father, our maker (aka God).


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks like this is the last week of full HCC work units:



> All remaining work for the project is now loaded into BOINC and there are now about 2.5 days of non-resend work remaining for this project.
> 
> Seippel


Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=419771

There will still be some resends going out from time to time but expect to see your work cache start to dry up at some point this week.

It was a good run and our Team managed to help get a lot of this work done for the researchers!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 29, 2013)

got the 3570K clocked @ 4ghz now, gonna run it 24/7 that way from now on


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Looks like this is the last week of full HCC work units:
> 
> 
> Link:
> ...


Well, that's better than I was expecting, so I'm content.  I expected that we only had a day or so left.  We have sure managed to help speed up this project immensely 

Still probably not quite enough to push me to 70m, but we'll see...


AlienIsGOD said:


> got the 3570K clocked @ 4ghz now, gonna run it 24/7 that way from now on



I think you can do better than that--I have my 3770k @ 4GHz on the first settings I tried


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 29, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I think you can do better than that--I have my 3770k @ 4GHz on the first settings I tried



im totally happy for now with 4ghz, summer is coming up and ambient temps will rise   in the fall i'll go for 4.2 -4.4


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Looks like this is the last week of full HCC work units:
> 
> 
> Link:
> ...



Yep, great run on them!!!

Man, I hope they still allow the uploads from them as I probably have about 400 or so GPU units to do.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2013)

Not to seem like an opportunist, but.... I'm gonna be coming for some Pie in the next week. Better get those CPU's cranked up 

Please remember that AMD cards(7970's etc...) are pushing some decent numbers in F@H right now.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not to seem like an opportunist, but.... I'm gonna be coming for some Pie in the next week. Better get those CPU's cranked up
> 
> Please remember that AMD cards(7970's etc...) are pushing some decent numbers in F@H right now.



I may bring a 7870 over along with the 2 GTX 580's, which are still giving me issues with an internet connection atm


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 30, 2013)

I was wondering why my ppd is going down:







My pendings increased almost twofold  I guess that some people turned off their GPUs or something. HCC was supposed to end last Wednesday and some might have skipped over the WCG post about the extra WUs.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 30, 2013)

i may throw one of my gpus towards F@H after HCC gpu units are done, i have a 5 day buffer for work so i still have many wu's left to do (as long as i get them in by due date).

Side note, the 3570K is @ 58-60c at 4ghz while crunching, it idles at 38c 

From NRftW (Nut. rice for the world) thread over at WCG forums

"another paper is close to being submitted detailing the new very fast and accurate clustering methods that were developed to deal with the large datasets generated by NRW. The resulting software package Protinifo-cluster is *GPU/SSE/AVX* accelerated and optimised. It will be released to be used without restriction and should be of use to the general protein folding community. This is the software being used for the re-clustering."

yay GPU optimized software


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2013)

I saw a posting for a new client on one of my rigs (7.0.60 or 64 IIRC), but when I clicked on the link it was gone.  Not finding it on the other clients.  Is this new, old or a problematic client?


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 30, 2013)

You can download the latest client from the berkeley website, http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep, I familiar with the site, but just hadn't made it over that way yet.  I was hoping for a little feedback from any of you that may have tried it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I saw a posting for a new client on one of my rigs (7.0.60 or 64 IIRC), but when I clicked on the link it was gone.  Not finding it on the other clients.  Is this new, old or a problematic client?



I've had no issues with 7.0.42 and 7.0.60 (haven't tried any other revisions)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 30, 2013)

the latest version - 7.0.65 (this version used to be beta, but got promoted to "recommended" recently) works perfectly fine for me. I recommend getting it, since it not only works fine for me -  it's now officially, uhm, recommended, too.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> I've had no issues with 7.0.42 and 7.0.60 (haven't tried any other revisions)



I'm still on 7.0.42 for most of mine (one is 7.0.44 and one is 6-something IIRC).  I know there was a big change in function going from 6 to 7 with the GPU configs.  I may try this on my Vista rig: it's the one on 7.0.44 (I needed an x86 version for this one) and it seems to crash the most often.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll upgrade my client when the gpu units run out. I am still using the old client with the app info file. Which is working perfect right now. Also I have a couple more rigs waiting for the gpu to dry up so they can start cpu crunching again. Cores, cores, Cores got to have lots of cores.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 30, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cores, cores, Cores got to have lots of cores.



AMD says "You're hired!"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> AMD says "You're hired!"


And Amd will get more of my money soon. I hear FX calling.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 30, 2013)

I want some FX too but I've burned too much money lately  Hopefully the 7870s will sell soon and I'll get a 8350 or at least another 1055t.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I want some FX too but I've burned too much money lately  Hopefully the 7870s will sell soon and I'll get a 8350 or at least another 1055t.



8350 is the way to go! Wonderful chip but it does like eat some power and will definitely give your cooling solution a workout 

I would buy another w/o regrets


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 30, 2013)

For comparison, my OC'ed but undervoltaged FX-8120 system w/out a GPU, w/ one hdd and one additional NIC draws 140-150 watts from the grid when crunching.
I wonder how it would go with more efficient PSU. Gonna swap in a couple of days and see.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> For comparison, my OC'ed but undervoltaged FX-8120 system w/out a GPU, w/ one hdd and one additional NIC draws 140-150 watts from the grid when crunching.
> I wonder how it would go with more efficient PSU. Gonna swap in a couple of days and see.



I'm actually quite surprised that the power consumption is that low.  What are the clocks/voltages?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What are the clocks/voltages?



3.4 GHz on 1.2XV (can't remember the voltage for sure)
I could go higher on that voltage (tested when I used it for my "main" computer ~year ago), but the slight heat output increase makes the cooler fan spin a bit faster [which in turn produces A LOT more noise]. So I am keeping it like this now. As I sleep less than 2 meters away from my computers.


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 3.4 GHz on 1.2XV (can't remember the voltage for sure)
> I could go higher on that voltage (tested when I used it for my "main" computer ~year ago), but the slight heat output increase makes the cooler fan spin a bit faster [which in turn produces A LOT more noise]. So I am keeping it like this now. As I sleep less than 2 meters away from my computers.



Not bad at all!  I personally like having noise when I sleep, so the computers don't bother me at all (otherwise the GTX470s and AMD 4P in particular would be atrocious).


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2013)

Please post up if anybody starts running out of GPU work.  I'm still going strong ATM.


----------



## TRWOV (May 1, 2013)

I'm getting some "M" WUs  HCC WUs usually start with "X". Received 81 "M" tasks today according to the log. First time I've seen them.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2013)

I haz a sad  thinking that my gpus will be sleeping for a little bit. Maybe I'll get a little a gaming in; I've been slacking in my gaming recently.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 1, 2013)

@TRWOV Yeah, most of my GPU WUs are prefixed with 'M' now. Haven't seen such codes before either. (half of my non-GPU HCC WUs are also prefixed with 'M' now, too.)

@[Ion] Ditto. Along with my computers, I also have a loud fishtank pump working 24/7 nearby. I can't stand the pitch of its sound without my computers masking the sound, lol. But when the cooler fan of my [almost] dedicated cruncher runs close to 100% speed, it also makes an annoyingly pitched sound. So I keep the temps for the cooler fan to run at ~ 50% speed. Meanwhile, the Corsair water cooler on my main computer is actually _louder_ when the pump is not going at 100% speed, lol.

@t_ski yeah, going strong here, too. I hope there will enough WUs for me to get the golden badge. I crunch a bit more than 4 days of CPU+GPU time of HCC a day && have 15 days CPU+GPU time left for the golden badge. I am counting on 'dem returned/overdue WUs keeping me up with HCC work. *crosses fingers*


----------



## mstenholm (May 1, 2013)

OK the flow has stopped for me. Last unit sent four hours ago. 1296 pages in progress and counting down fast.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> OK the flow has stopped for me. Last unit sent four hours ago. 1296 pages in progress and counting down fast.



My rigs wouldn't report their work units earlier today.... had about 4-500 waiting to go in.  It should be ok now as I have just reported in my remote rigs about 15 minutes ago. Checked the pending validations and found an extra 120 pages waiting to go through.

The current discussion on WCG seems to be saying that the intermittent and resend units may have started flowing (M units?). This may be the beginning of the end


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2013)

I just checked, and Cruncher #2 is out of GPU WUs, ran out this morning ~6:30am and is currently doing CPU work.  Cruncher #1 has some remaining, but they'll be out by today too by the looks of it.  

The end is upon us


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> My rigs wouldn't report their work units earlier today.... had about 4-500 waiting to go in.  It should be ok now as I have just reported in my remote rigs about 145 minutes ago.



Oh! So it wasn't just me! My rigs were also not reporting finished WUs and the WCG project status was stuck on "communication deferred". I thought this might be just for me, but it appears You had the same thing.
Working well for the past couple of hours, though.


----------



## mstenholm (May 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> My rigs wouldn't report their work units earlier today.... had about 4-500 waiting to go in.  It should be ok now as I have just reported in my remote rigs about 145 minutes ago. Checked the pending validations and found an extra 120 pages waiting to go through.
> 
> The current discussion on WCG seems to be saying that the intermittent and resend units may have started flowing (M units?). This may be the beginning of the end



I still get some but is down from 1296 to 1226 pages in progress.


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> OK the flow has stopped for me. Last unit sent four hours ago. 1296 pages in progress and counting down fast.



They're still drizzling in for me (at least on several of the systems)--we'll see how long that and my buffers (set to two or three days on all of the systems) will keep things going


----------



## mstenholm (May 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> They're still drizzling in for me (at least on several of the systems)--we'll see how long that and my buffers (set to two or three days on all of the systems) will keep things going



15 new in two hours. I would call that liquid sun shine (Hawaiian for rain since the drops are so small and far apart there).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2013)

Guess it's time to crank up the cpu cores and get them spooling.


----------



## TRWOV (May 1, 2013)

Got another batch of "M" WUs, 60 this time.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Guess it's time to crank up the cpu cores and get them spooling.



Not yet... still have a crapload of gpu work left 



TRWOV said:


> Got another batch of "M" WUs, 60 this time.



I have quite a few of those and some "C" wu's too


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> Not yet... still have a crapload of gpu work left
> 
> I have quite a few of those and some "C" wu's too



Can I have some of yours?    I was an idiot and had my buffer super low; it was from a while ago when I had a few issues and didn't want to have to abort lots of work.  So I'm out, running CPU only


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Can I have some of yours?    I was an idiot and had my buffer super low; it was from a while ago when I had a few issues and didn't want to have to abort lots of work.  So I'm out, running CPU only



You can have half of mine if you like- just tell me how to do such a thing or drop me a PM for plan B


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2013)

I have quite a few GPU WU's left (couple days)


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> You can have half of mine if you like- just tell me how to do such a thing or drop me a PM for plan B



Indeed it would be awesome, and I appreciate the eager spirit.   But alas, I don't know how to do that (and no plan B).  I'm sad to lose the work, but it's okay; maybe I'll get some gaming time this weekend now. 

Now I have to reconfigure my pc's with new work, which projects I want to get involved with. It'll be a good time to reach some other WCG badges.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2013)

As of this morning my 2600K rig still had the GPU going.  Will need to check shortly when I'm home.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 2, 2013)

i still have GPU units for both my rigs, i thought i had a 3 day buffer; turns out it was 6


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2013)

I am running low on gpu units for my 7850 rig but the 6850 rig still has a  day or 2 left. I am going to dump the app info file on the 7850 rig tomorrow and gear it up for cpu units. I also cranked up another cpu wu rig today so it can start spooling up and will crank up at least 1 more tomorrow, if not 2 more.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

I've just checked and everything except my HD7950 is still crunching away--I dunno know why my numbers were so low


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2013)

Seems they are dumping to the pendings pile and stacking up.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Seems they are dumping to the pendings pile and stacking up.



So it does.  Then perhaps our decline over the next few days will be more gradual


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> So it does.  Then perhaps our decline over the next few days will be more gradual



I have about 1,600 pages of gpu wu's marked as "in progress" @ WCG so I should have decent output for awhile


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> I have about 1,600 pages of gpu wu's marked as "in progress" @ WCG so I should have decent output for awhile



I only have about 570 pages of In Progress ones--down from about 900 earlier.

I don't know how you managed to get so many 

I did bring another cruncher online today--it's not a lot, just an i3-2100:





However, it was just $60 for the CPU, motherboard, case, PSU, 4GB DDR3, and a DVD-RW drive, so I decided to snag it.  The case/cooler/PSU/board are SFF HP-proprietary stuff--an Intel Q65 board.


----------



## t_ski (May 2, 2013)

I'm still chugging away on GPU WU's.  I have been upping my buffer over the past week and have most of them set around 5 days.  I have a few "X" WU's, a few "C" WU's, and a lot on "M" WU's.


----------



## theonedub (May 2, 2013)

Ive got about 150 GPU WUs still in queue, been hot the last couple days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2013)

My 6850 still has WU's, but my 7770's are not picking up any


----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2013)

I am hoping to get at least three more days in of GPU WU's so I can reach 50,000,000. I don't know if I will make it though...
On another note, the wife and I just had an offer accepted on a house we want to buy. This may mean that I will not be crunching for a bit
At least if it all works out baby Liam (due in earl August) will have a nice new home as will we


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I am hoping to get at least three more days in of GPU WU's so I can reach 50,000,000. I don't know if I will make it though...
> On another note, the wife and I just had an offer accepted on a house we want to buy. This may mean that I will not be crunching for a bit
> At least if it all works out baby Liam (due in earl August) will have a nice new home as will we



Congrats Heath!


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2013)

Congrats HammerOn on the house and the baby, both super exciting and exhausting!  
I hope it all works out swiftly and easily for you and your family


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2013)

I am officially out of gpu work and all rigs have been switched over to cpu work.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am officially out of gpu work and all rigs have been switched over to cpu work.



Keep a gpu open for work- I've received more gpu work earlier today (X, C, and M wu's)

I've dropped about 150 pages of "in progress" work but still have nearly 1,500 pages of wu's waiting to go.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 2, 2013)

im going to be air dusting and cabling the 3570K (its been the main WCG rig as i've played my WoW on the 7770).  it shouldn't be down for more than an hour.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations Heath! 

I just hit 70m 






I too have pretty much stopped receiving work--all of my crunchers will remain online, of course, but I expect to be completely out of GPU work soon 

I'm going to be pulling the 3930k offline for a bit tonight--I'm going to add the second radiator to the loop.


----------



## TRWOV (May 2, 2013)

I think I'll be able to get into the 10mill club before running out 



edit: hahaha... Ion could break 1mill points "today"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Keep a gpu open for work- I've received more gpu work earlier today (X, C, and M wu's)
> 
> I've dropped about 150 pages of "in progress" work but still have nearly 1,500 pages of wu's waiting to go.



The 2 rigs that where doing gpu work are still open to do work. I just killed the app info file and they can do both now with gpu work taking priority if it comes in. So I still have all 4 gpu's in waiting for that just in case moment.


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

The 3930k/HD7930 is now out of comission--I took apart my loop to add the second radiator, only to find that it was fully of green growth.  And when I tried to re-build the loop with tubing from a friend (left over from a fountain project) it leaked.  So I'm obviously not going to put the system on that.  And the 300GB boot drive seems to have taken a dump.  I'll be ordering new tubing tomorrow, but I don't expect to have things going again before maybe Tuesday


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2013)

I would be worried about your blocks, pump and res as well. You need to flush them all out really well. Sucks to have issues with water loops
I would take the water loop out of your case (unattached from your computer) and set it up somewhere to a separate power supply and run a mixture of distilled water and vinegar. Run the mixture, empty and repeat the process several times. Then run distilled water only to get rid of the vinegar. I would go so far as to take your block(s) apart, your pump apart and inspect them real close. Clean them as needed.
EDIT: Also check all of your fittings real close.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2013)

You'll get it figured out Kai   This sounds familiar though:



HammerON said:


> I would take the water loop out of your case (unattached from your computer) and set it up somewhere to a separate power supply and run a mixture of distilled water and vinegar. Run the mixture, empty and repeat the process several times. Them run distilled water only to get rid of the vinegar.



My queues are starting to drop.  I get see the grabber on the scroll bar getting bigger 

367 left on my main rig ATM.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 3, 2013)

I'm in a silly situation where I am still strong on HCC GPU work && keep getting new GPU WUs. But I am long out of HCC *C*PU WUs.
*sigh* At this point, I'd love more HCC CPU work - it builds ups run time much faster. "but... but... muh gold!"


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I would be worried about your blocks, pump and res as well. You need to flush them all out really well. Sucks to have issues with water loops
> I would take the water loop out of your case (unattached from your computer) and set it up somewhere to a separate power supply and run a mixture of distilled water and vinegar. Run the mixture, empty and repeat the process several times. Then run distilled water only to get rid of the vinegar. I would go so far as to take your block(s) apart, your pump apart and inspect them real close. Clean them as needed.
> EDIT: Also check all of your fittings real close.



Well, I boiled the fittings and waterblock for about fifteen minutes.  I also poured obiling water through the res/pump combo and then the radiator and gave them a good shake--I did this twice.  Would this have been sufficient?

I can probably make time to go to the store this weekend to get more distilled and vinegar.

I'm wondering though, how did this even happen in the first place?  I used what should have been more than enough of the biocide


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I boiled the fittings and waterblock for about fifteen minutes.  I also poured obiling water through the res/pump combo and then the radiator and gave them a good shake--I did this twice.  Would this have been sufficient?
> 
> I can probably make time to go to the store this weekend to get more distilled and vinegar.
> 
> I'm wondering though, how did this even happen in the first place?  I used what should have been more than enough of the biocide



I don't like biocide anymore.  I tried PT Nuke before, and both times he water went brown.  Never had that with plain water.  If it was algea it was probably due to too much sunlight.  If it was corrosion, it's due to copper and aluminum both being in the loop, which is somewhat prevented by the coolant they include with it.


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I don't like biocide anymore.  I tried PT Nuke before, and both times he water went brown.  Never had that with plain water.  If it was algea it was probably due to too much sunlight.  If it was corrosion, it's due to copper and aluminum both being in the loop, which is somewhat prevented by the coolant they include with it.



So I should put in _nothing_?  Would a splash of the Thermaltake antifreeze stuff be at all useful?


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2013)

I don't think a splash would do much of anything.

As far as my GPU WU status,  I woke up this morning and my main rig was out.  Two of my other rigs had started receiving CPU work, though they still had a lot of GPU work left.  The other rig still had all GPU work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> So I should put in _nothing_?  Would a splash of the Thermaltake antifreeze stuff be at all useful?


I only use distilled water and a silver kill coil.


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I only use distilled water and a silver kill coil.



Thanks.  I assume that copper sulfate is a sufficient substitute for the kill coil?

BTW, I'm now out of GPU work on the GTX470s as well, so they're folding away.  Just under 35k PPD for the pair (certainly less than I would have expected).


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks.  I assume that copper sulfate is a sufficient substitute for the kill coil?
> 
> BTW, I'm now out of GPU work on the GTX470s as well, so they're folding away.  Just under 35k PPD for the pair (certainly less than I would have expected).



That's better than the 6K each of my 7950/7970s are getting.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks.  I assume that copper sulfate is a sufficient substitute for the kill coil?



I thought that the silver coil was a real piece of silver, and that it prevents microbial growth.  That's why silver is used on some anti-microbial keyboards & mice (Seal Shield).


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> That's better than the 6K each of my 7950/7970s are getting.



They're doing that badly?? 

I just expected more out of the GTX470s, given that the GTX550Ti does right at 15k PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2013)

A little discussion about Silver and Copper Sulfate....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216824/the-truth-about-silver-and-copper-sulfate


----------



## TRWOV (May 3, 2013)

Down to 700 pages


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2013)

I have used distilled water and a silver kill coil for a couple years and then last year I took my loop apart and I had all kinds of issues. Sometimes that combo works well (as it did for several of my builds) and others not so well (many factors - corrosion, sun light, bacteria already in loop, etc...). That is why I went for this stuff:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6..._Clear_-_700cc_LIQ-702CL-B.html?tl=c337s890b4
A little expensive but I like the peace of mind


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Down to 700 pages



Just over 1,000 pages for my rigs. I'm dropping 200 or so pages per day so I should have enough to make it to Sunday. Will likely have to reach my 45 Million stone w/o gpu assistance 

** EDIT- Here's the MSDS for the stuff HammerON just mentioned:

http://koolance.com/files/products/manuals/msds_koolance_liq-702.pdf

70% Distilled and 27% Propylene Glycol- I would use this in a loop if I built one  

FYI- Tap water contains many many MANY bacterial/organic particles... never use it in a loop unless you're trying to breed Algae


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2013)

I use distilled water with a 25% mix of Auto Antifreeze. 

I just pick up another load of gpu x units on one of my rigs.


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2013)

I am officially out of GPU WU's for the time being. Running 12 threads on the good 'ol CPU
I was able to reach my goal of 50 million though


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2013)

I stopped short of my 40M, but if I had had a proper buffer, I may have been able to reach it   Silly me


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Just over 1,000 pages for my rigs. I'm dropping 200 or so pages per day so I should have enough to make it to Sunday. Will likely have to reach my 45 Million stone w/o gpu assistance
> 
> ** EDIT- Here's the MSDS for the stuff HammerON just mentioned:
> 
> ...


That stuff is expensive 

I'm going to try boiling things to death to see what that accomplishes.  If things are bad again in a month maybe I'll have to resort to that.  I'm not going to use tap water, I have another bottle of distilled from the grocery.

Good luck on your 45m!


----------



## TRWOV (May 4, 2013)

It seems that WCG is prioritizing the hosts that receive new WUs. My 7750 and 7770 crunchers are out of work but the 7850s are still receiving some small batches, got 13 M tasks about an hour ago. 600 pages to go.


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2013)

Hows everyone else dealing with the heat?


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2013)

What heat


----------



## TRWOV (May 4, 2013)

+1


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2013)

That is like 80 F


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 4, 2013)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2013)

My turn 






About 13C


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> My turn
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130503/TWC 050313.jpg
> 
> About 13C



It wasn't that cool two days ago. 

It's not all that bad up here, it's cooled off a little since the sun went down though.


----------



## TRWOV (May 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> That is like 80 F



Believe me, I know


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2013)

Sometimes I love to state the obvioius


----------



## TRWOV (May 4, 2013)

This is my new best friend:


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> This is my new best friend:
> 
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/10/usbcowfan3thumb450x337.jpg



I wish I had a cow fan.


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2013)

Is that fan made by Gateway computers???


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2013)

Dang, its been in the 90s for the last week over here which is unusually high for this time of year. It's going to cool down before the summer hits in full force and 100+ becomes the norm, but I was not ready for this little heatwave. At least it didn't hit during the CC


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Dang, its been in the 90s for the last week over here which is unusually high for this time of year. It's going to cool down before the summer hits in full force and 100+ becomes the norm, but I was not ready for this little heatwave. At least it didn't hit during the CC



I can kind of feel your pain. The week started out hot, and then some crazy weather rolled in where we had some serious thunderstorms later in the week. All day yesterday was nuts and this afternoon was bad; I almost hit down yesterday for fear of lightning. I'm sure this weekend it'll go back to high 80's 

This will be my first summer crunching so I'm looking forward to it, already higher than normal temps in the living room. But since the GPU WUs stopped, it has cooled down quite a bit


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2013)

It's been abnormally pleasant here--sub-70c for a week or so 

I've re-assembled the WC setup and it isn't leaking D) so I'll be installing it on the i7 again tonight.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's been abnormally pleasant here--sub-70c for a week or so
> 
> I've re-assembled the WC setup and it isn't leaking D) so I'll be installing it on the i7 again tonight.



Nice, leaks suck like woah!  I've had 2, 1 major and 1 minor; nothing fun. 

Did you clean out all the nasties? 

I was thinking of redoing my loop this weekend, but I need to order new tubing before I do, which means it will have to wait.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Nice, leaks suck like woah!  I've had 2, 1 major and 1 minor; nothing fun.
> 
> Did you clean out all the nasties?
> 
> I was thinking of redoing my loop this weekend, but I need to order new tubing before I do, which means it will have to wait.



I boiled all of the fittings and the waterblock for another twenty minutes, and flushed both rads and the pump/reservoir combo with boiling water three times.  I then re-built things with distilled water and two drops of Dead Water (we're supposed to use a drop per liter, and I used about 40% of my gallon bottle).

So I hope so


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I boiled all of the fittings and the waterblock for another twenty minutes, and flushed both rads and the pump/reservoir combo with boiling water three times.  I then re-built things with distilled water and two drops of Dead Water (we're supposed to use a drop per liter, and I used about 40% of my gallon bottle).
> 
> So I hope so



That sounds pretty intense and thorough, should take care of the nasties. It sounds like you did a really good job flushing it all out, very awesome.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That sounds pretty intense and thorough, should take care of the nasties. It sounds like you did a really good job flushing it all out, very awesome.



One can only hope.  It's a lot of trouble dealing with this, and I'm really not sure how I can even get the tubing off of the fittings now


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2013)

I usually cut mine off with a slight slice up the fitting - not too deep to reach the metal and scratch it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2013)

well both my gpu rigs have gpu wu again. we will see how it goes.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> well both my gpu rigs have gpu wu again. we will see how it goes.



I still got some more to go.... 800+ pages worth 

It's been quite a while but still nice to see...


----------



## TRWOV (May 4, 2013)

Got a quite sizable batch of M and C tasks, almost a 70 page boost  Hopefully enough to break 10M.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 4, 2013)

hoping to hit 4.5 million before GPU work units run out


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> I still got some more to go.... 800+ pages worth
> 
> It's been quite a while but still nice to see...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130504/Still got some.jpg


Yes it is. 


I just got about a days worth of gpu units on the 7850 rig.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> I still got some more to go.... 800+ pages worth
> 
> It's been quite a while but still nice to see...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130504/Still got some.jpg



It's great to see indeed, you deserve the #1 spot!  ([Ion] dominated for so long )
I, on the other hand, wish I could hit a decent spot, but I fear that with only 2 cpus crunching now, I'll be more "bottom shelf" for a while


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2013)

The biggest difference is between 0 and 1. Wouldnt worry too much about being a top producer


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's great to see indeed, you deserve the #1 spot!  ([Ion] dominated for so long )
> I, on the other hand, wish I could hit a decent spot, but I fear that with only 2 cpus crunching now, I'll be more "bottom shelf" for a while



Nah believe it or not and with the 2 cpus you are using you will be fine.


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's great to see indeed, you deserve the #1 spot!  ([Ion] dominated for so long )
> I, on the other hand, wish I could hit a decent spot, but I fear that with only 2 cpus crunching now, I'll be more "bottom shelf" for a while


Indeed.  It was fun, but now it's someone else's turn.  I think I have enough of a lead that I shouldn't be at imminent risk for a while.  We'll see.  Maybe we'll get more GPU stuff soon enough


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2013)

I'll probably be ok for a little bit.  My three crunchers with GPU's are still getting work.  I wish my main rig would get some.  Maybe it is, but it blows through it too quickly to notice...


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'll probably be ok for a little bit.  My three crunchers with GPU's are still getting work.  I wish my main rig would get some.  Maybe it is, but it blows through it too quickly to notice...



I don't know how you guys are still getting GPU work---I haven't had anything but CPU work in about two days now


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2013)

My 3750K rig is still getting nothing but GPU work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2013)

t_ski said:


> My 3750K rig is still getting nothing but GPU work.



I am thinking of putting the app info file back into my 7850 rig due to still getting gpu work. The 6850 rig is also holding strong with gpu work.


----------



## TRWOV (May 5, 2013)

Ran out of work in my other cruncher, now only 2 rigs have GPU work. 338 pages to go.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

I'm down to just under 500 pages. The 7770 rigs should be empty by tomorrow am and the 7870 rigs _might_ make it until Tuesday. 

It was a great run and hopefully WCG gets some more gpu work into their system soon...


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am thinking of putting the app info file back into my 7850 rig due to still getting gpu work. The 6850 rig is also holding strong with gpu work.



Now that you mention it, this rig of mine is the one running the 6.x.x client...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Now that you mention it, this rig of mine is the one running the 6.x.x client...



  never updated my client and I stayed with the app info file as everything was running too good to mess with it.


----------



## TRWOV (May 5, 2013)

300 pages, going down about 1 page every 2 minutes, I think I'll finish today. The 1090T rig will have to take on on its own for a while, I've got to reinstall W8 on my main rig and I'll upgrade the HTPC. 

Sold one of the 7770s earlier today so it's about time. I'll install the 7750 on the 1090T rig just in case I get more GPU work.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 6, 2013)

I have 1.5 days worth of GPU WUs marked as "error" (though, listed under "aborted", for some reason)
Appeared this morning. 1.5 days of work down the drain. FML. 
No idea what went wrong with them. But a suspicious thing is that they are all with the 'X' prefix, while I was doing both 'X' and 'M' prefixed ones at that time. So it doesn't seem as if there's something wrong with my GPU or anything.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2013)

Were they past their deadline?  I was just looking at my two remaining rigs with GPU WU's and it looks like I may not be able to run all of them before their deadlines.  I have too many that expire today to run them all.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

Looks like my i7-920/3x7770 rig has run out of GPU work now  

I was able to change the profile at WCG over to CPU work so it has since picked up a bunch of CPU jobs w/o me being home to check on it. 

I have just over 200 pages of GPU work between the 7870 rigs so they should keep busy for another day or so.

It's still weird watching our ppd drop off like this but we aren't the only ones... XS and Team2H have dropped significantly as well as a bunch of others.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

As another enthusiast team, I would expect XS to drop considerably as well (I know they have an awful lot as far as GPUs go).  I know basically nothing about 2CH, however.  IBM and Marist College and the University of Kaiserslautern--all big CPU teams, are still doing well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2013)

XS had really strong CPU power before anyway. While they still suffer being such a big team helps out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2013)

It looks like there is tons of work on the 5770 but the 7970 only has a day or two left at the most.


----------



## TRWOV (May 6, 2013)

162 pages to go, I might have about 150K in there.. one more stone, please, please


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Now that you mention it, this rig of mine is the one running the 6.x.x client...



I saw this rig was going to run out of work last night.  So, I stayed up late and watched the last GPU Wu's run out, then updated to the new client and switch it over to CPU WU's.  I took out one of the 7770's to reduce the power draw and heat output.  I'll probably be doing this as the other rigs run out.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I saw this rig was going to run out of work last night.  So, I stayed up late and watched the last GPU Wu's run out, then updated to the new client and switch it over to CPU WU's.  I took out one of the 7770's to reduce the power draw and heat output.  I'll probably be doing this as the other rigs run out.



I need to do the same- definitely won't need to run 3x7770's anymore 

I might leave 2 of them in there for now- the 2nd one shouldn't consume any power due to AMD's Zero Core power thingy (or whatever it's called).


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> I need to do the same- definitely won't need to run 3x7770's anymore
> 
> I might leave 2 of them in there for now- the 2nd one shouldn't consume any power due to AMD's Zero Core power thingy (or whatever it's called).



I've gone ahead and left all three HD7770s in the i7-920 system on the hope that we might get more GPU work before I'm able to attend to things again in August...


----------



## sabre23 (May 7, 2013)

its hard to reach even 10k  with i5-3570....I only crunch FightAids@home,should i crunch anything else or combo?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 7, 2013)

7770 still has wu's left but the 3570K is on CPU now.  just waiting for the gpu units to run out so i can see what my i5 2400 and 3570K can do together.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> its hard to reach even 10k  with i5-3570....I only crunch FightAids@home,should i crunch anything else or combo?



Project selection within WCG is really your preference. The ppd will not vary significantly between doing a single project vs multiple or all projects (maybe +/-10%)

*Note- Don't be disappointed if your ppd drops below 5k ppd on that rig.... that's normal for running cpu only projects and was considered good output before the gpu project started


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2013)

Yeah what Norton is saying is true.  Feels so disappointing.  Seems like we forgot how much PPD was considered "good" before.


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah what Norton is saying is true.  Feels so disappointing.  Seems like we forgot how much PPD was considered "good" before.



And for those of us that only know the ppd of the GPU WUs, it can be easily viewed as disappointing. We just need to readjust our view 

Now I need to figure out whats good for my CPUs: 3770k @stock and 2600k @4.5


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 7, 2013)

OS choice can be a factor with your CPU PPD as well. I think an i7-3770K @ 4.3GHz can easily do around 7K average on Ubuntu. Windows can be a mixed bag, around 5-6.5K depending on what you are doing and if you run GPUs on F@H and stuff that uses some cores.


----------



## theonedub (May 7, 2013)

CPU crunching is a war of attrition. You just keep throwing more cores into the project and you run them at as high as a clock speed as you can for as many hours in the day you can afford. 

Milestones will be few and far between, Crunching Stars may disappear, but the strategy involved in squeezing every last PPD out of your hardware may, in the end, make things more exciting


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2013)

I lost a bunch of WU's last night due to not meeting the deadline.  I picked up some new ones, but I don't think I got back as many as I lost.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> And for those of us that only know the ppd of the GPU WUs, it can be easily viewed as disappointing. We just need to readjust our view
> 
> Now I need to figure out whats good for my CPUs: 3770k @stock and 2600k @4.5



Pickup an old Pentium 4 or s939 Athlon rig to crunch alongside the 3770k/2600k.... will help adjust your perspective much faster! 

Just swapped the Xeon over to WCG for an additional 12 threads crunching, will keep the gpu's in that rig folding for now and see how the combo runs


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2013)

I used to run my rigs overclocked, but now that I have to have the A/C off during the day that's not possible.  The A/C just can't cool it down once it comes on.  Small place, too much heat.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 7, 2013)

I downvoltaged my main computer's CPU a bit (by ~0.06V, to 1.28V) today.
We are getting very warm days at the moment, so it was starting to "sweat". After the downvoltage, it stays below 45°C most of the time (was 42°C at the time of writing). Which is down by 8°C from what it used to be. YAY! 
I know it should be able to run on as little as 1.22V on this clock (tested a couple of months ago), but I am not 100% sure. After the mother's day challenge, gonna test to be sure.
Crunching is great. But crunching while making a smaller footprint on the environment by using less power is even better.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I used to run my rigs overclocked, but now that I have to have the A/C off during the day that's not possible.  The A/C just can't cool it down once it comes on.  Small place, too much heat.



Put your rigs in the fridge.... problem solved - -

j/k- The heat down where you are sucks most of the year but that 3 months or so of cooler weather you get is very very nice 

Any chance of getting a local business to "host" a rig for you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> Put your rigs in the fridge.... problem solved - -
> 
> j/k- The heat down where you are sucks most of the year but that 3 months or so of cooler weather you get is very very nice
> 
> Any chance of getting a local business to "host" a rig for you?



Don't think so man.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Pickup an old Pentium 4 or s939 Athlon rig to crunch alongside the 3770k/2600k.... will help adjust your perspective much faster!




And coming from someone who ran 2 s939 rigs. You would be lucky to break 1k ppd with one.


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah what Norton is saying is true.  Feels so disappointing.  Seems like we forgot how much PPD was considered "good" before.


Indeed.  After a couple months of getting 600k, being down so much is a bit disappointing, but back early last fall a 2700k doing 6k PPD was very solid.  I do appreciate being able to contribute to more projects though 


Norton said:


> Pickup an old Pentium 4 or s939 Athlon rig to crunch alongside the 3770k/2600k.... will help adjust your perspective much faster!
> 
> Just swapped the Xeon over to WCG for an additional 12 threads crunching, will keep the gpu's in that rig folding for now and see how the combo runs



Or an Atom--I get all of 330 PPD out of mine, although with a system that is pretty much silent too.


I've gone ahead and started to switch my systems to "no knew tasks".  I'm not sure yet exactly what will be getting turned off for the next three months, but I don't want to lose too many WUs.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 8, 2013)

I received Ion's Athlon X2 HP pull today, and I threw in a case with an old 80GB IDE drive and Ubuntu installation. I'm going to re-install BOINC on my laptop as well (PII X920 2.2GHz) which should be good for another 1.5K average PPD. My list of computers in TeamViewer now has a scroll bar again lol.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 8, 2013)

> Running BOINC in Europe costs more than running BOINC in the USA [1]

How much 1 kWh of energy costs there in the US?

[1] http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Heat_and_energy_considerations


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> > Running BOINC in Europe costs more than running BOINC in the USA [1]
> 
> How much 1 kWh of energy costs there in the US?
> 
> [1] http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Heat_and_energy_considerations



$0.09 for a KWHR of energy at my place.


----------



## hat (May 9, 2013)

I finally ran out of GPU work. The GTX260 may not have been doing much but it did help. The 5870 was a significant loss. Now I'm back to plugging away with just the i7 920 and 1090T.


----------



## [Ion] (May 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I received Ion's Athlon X2 HP pull today, and I threw in a case with an old 80GB IDE drive and Ubuntu installation. I'm going to re-install BOINC on my laptop as well (PII X920 2.2GHz) which should be good for another 1.5K average PPD. My list of computers in TeamViewer now has a scroll bar again lol.


Excellent, I'm glad it came through!  I hope it works well for you! 


Jstn7477 said:


> $0.09 for a KWHR of energy at my place.



Yup, that's about what we pay here in NC.  My grandparents in central KY pay about 6.5 cents/kWH, however.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2013)

Dyam! That is cheap - less than half what I have to pay. I would like to have such an electricity price here.
(At the current exchange rate, I pay $0.19 for 1 kWh)


----------



## JNUKZ (May 9, 2013)

Hello crunchers I've been away from TPU in last weeks and Crunching too. However I passed the 200k barrier and started crunching again. My average work went from 4000 to 1600


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2013)

I updated to 7.0.64 on all my rigs but for some reason I lost all the work left on my HTPC (10 or so WUs). First it wouldn't connect to client so I uninstalled it and installed again, this time it connected but it wouldn't resume the previous WUs.  None of the other rigs exhibited this behavior.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2013)

Ok having issues. I ran out of GPU WU yesterday so today I decide to let the CPU run and I updated to 7.0.64 but now its only running one CPU WU instead of 4 (quad core). I checked the settings and maybe I am missing something?


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I updated to 7.0.64 on all my rigs but for some reason I lost all the work left on my HTPC (10 or so WUs). First it wouldn't connect to client so I uninstalled it and installed again, this time it connected but it wouldn't resume the previous WUs.  None of the other rigs exhibited this behavior.



This was probably a result of uninstalling it first, which I believe would dump the queue.  The best method I could suggest would be to allow the queue to run dry first.  However, I would suggest not updating the client unless you had an issue you intend to resolve.  If it ain't broken, don't fix it. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Ok having issues. I ran out of GPU WU yesterday so today I decide to let the CPU run and I updated to 7.0.64 but now its only running one CPU WU instead of 4 (quad core). I checked the settings and maybe I am missing something?



Is it set to use all CPU's?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Is it set to use all CPU's?



were is it located?


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2013)

t_ski said:


> This was probably a result of uninstalling it first, which I believe would dump the queue.  The best method I could suggest would be to allow the queue to run dry first.  However, I would suggest not updating the client unless you had an issue you intend to resolve.  If it ain't broken, don't fix it.



I've updated clients without clearing queues before, this is the first time this happened. I've even moved the Boinc data folder to another rig and it happily accepted the WUs (you have to set the OS user and system name to be the same as in the previous system).


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> were is it located?



Assuming You have the Advanced View on: here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Assuming You have the Advanced View on: here.



Yes I have all that set but still shows one WU


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2013)

@brandonwh64
Restart BOINC and pastebin the fresh event log.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I have all that set but still shows one WU



Shut down the BOINC Manager- (close from the tray icon- make sure "stop running science" is checked off on the prompt when closing) 

Restart the BOINC Manager and promptly open the event log- if there is an issue or setting that isn't correct you will see it in the log as BOINC starts up.

Other things to try...
- to restart the rig
- increase the work cache slightly
- abort the currently running wu-


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I've updated clients without clearing queues before, this is the first time this happened. I've even moved the Boinc data folder to another rig and it happily accepted the WUs (you have to set the OS user and system name to be the same as in the previous system).



It was a suggestion to avoid issues like this.  As I said, I think the queue was lost only happened because you uninstalled & reinstalled, not because you updated (installed over an existing client).

I only have one rig on the new client so far.  That rig has a 3570K in it and is running all four cores right now.


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2013)

I didn't restart when the Boinc installer prompted me to as I was installing Media center on it. I left the WMC install running and went to sleep (the WMC installer does an automatic restart at the end) so maybe something in the WMC installer process botched the boinc install or something.  Well, I only had a .25 day buffer so not much was lost.


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2013)

It's always a possibility that one program will mess up another if you have multiple installations happening at the same time. 

Anybody interested in a Phenom II x4 910e (65W) and mobo?


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2013)

mmm... I could take the CPU if the 1045t deal falls off.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 9, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Anybody interested in a Phenom II x4 910e (65W) and mobo?



Pm sent.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Pm sent.



replied


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2013)

Here ya go norton.. I am stumped..


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2013)

Well after letting it sit all night, I woke up to this... Do not know what the issue was but seems like its fixed.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well after letting it sit all night, I woke up to this... Do not know what the issue was but seems like its fixed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130510/Capture068.jpg



I've seen my rigs work themselves out like that once in a while. Once that single wu finishes then all is well again.... Why? IDK


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2013)

Yea I am hoping the temps for the VRMs stay cool. I do not know if HWmonitor is correct but it seems like 40 degrees is not bad


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble uploading WUs from the clean energy project?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Is anyone else having trouble uploading WUs from the clean energy project?


I'm having troubles actually receiving them.....


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Is anyone else having trouble uploading WUs from the clean energy project?



Their server goes down for maintenance once in awhile. Is there progress on them on the transfers tab? They're kinda large and upload slowly.


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Their server goes down for maintenance once in awhile. Is there progress on them on the transfers tab? They're kinda large and upload slowly.



It was going a little bit then it would stop and said it would retry in 2 hours. So I wait 10 minutes and manually retry it and it starts, maybe uploads 8-10Mb, then does it again. The 3820 does these WUs in just under 8 hours, so I try to take them when I can. Since it was waiting on two WUs to be uploaded it was stalling all the others. It has since finished so it must be some maintenance on their end.

I'm sure half of my settings are off too, I just reformatted the other day but my computer was in desperate need of it.

Also my uploads don't take too long, 4.5 Mbit upload isn't too shabby.


----------



## sabre23 (May 11, 2013)

Just installed CM 212 EVO on i5-3570 (3.6Ghz)

Does anybody know whats the idle and load temperature under this cooler ?

Intel stock fan under load was Approx 69C and Evo under load is Approx 58C. Just 11C reduction?


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Just installed CM 212 EVO on i5-3570 (3.6Ghz)
> 
> Does anybody know whats the idle and load temperature under this cooler ?
> 
> Intel stock fan under load was Approx 69C and Evo under load is Approx 58C. Just 11C reduction?



For what it's worth, my 3770k @ 4GHz under an old H50 does about 67C load...


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> For what it's worth, my 3770k @ 4GHz under an old H50 does about 67C load...



I was hoping to get a nice cooler for my 3770k before the challenge, but alas! it didn't work out.  Anything would do a better job than stock cooler .  Soon enough ....


----------



## TRWOV (May 12, 2013)

Took the 1090t cruncher down for some fine tuning; running now at 3.94Ghz @ 50C. 

What's the safe temperature range for Thubans?


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Took the 1090t cruncher down for some fine tuning; running now at 3.94Ghz @ 50C.
> 
> What's the safe temperature range for Thubans?



55-62C according to CPU World:

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/A... Edition - HDT90ZFBK6DGR (HDT90ZFBGRBOX).html


----------



## TRWOV (May 12, 2013)

hmmm... maybe I could get it to >4Ghz then... I'll be back 

edit:looks like 4Ghz is the hard limit for this CPU/board. Running 235 * 17 (3.99Ghz) @ 51C for now. Got my 1055t to 3.2Ghz too.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 12, 2013)

I was out visiting my grandma since Friday. What did I miss?


----------



## [Ion] (May 13, 2013)

My 3770k is running silently and stably--for ~110w (Jstn7477, can you confirm that this is what a 4GHz IVB CPU w/ no GPUs and a plain 80+ PSU should use?) it does ~5.5k PPD.  Love it


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> My 3770k is running silently and stably--for ~110w (Jstn7477, can you confirm that this is what a 4GHz IVB CPU w/ no GPUs and a plain 80+ PSU should use?) it does ~5.5k PPD.  Love it



Both my 3770K rigs have GPUs in them, but OpenHardwareMonitor reports 63-67w total for the CPU at 4.3GHz/1.2v, so that wattage sounds pretty close, maybe even a little less. I bet it is quite amazing compared to the AMD 4x4 you have.


----------



## TRWOV (May 13, 2013)

the hard disk on my 1055t went down  No time to fix until tonight.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2013)

Any idea why my FX-8320 running at 4+ GHz is routinely outperformed by my FX-8120 running at 3.5 GHz? (when it comes to PPD, that is)




TRWOV said:


> the hard disk on my 1055t went down  No time to fix until tonight.



Bummer, man! 
May it rest in pieces...


----------



## AnnCore (May 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Any idea why my FX-8320 running at 4+ GHz is routinely outperformed by my FX-8120 running at 3.5 GHz? (when it comes to PPD, that is)






Maybe the it's like the story of the turtle and the hare?

I have the same thing with my son's PC. His six core 1090T can finish a WU faster than my 8350...

Maybe Visheras underperform?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2013)

Well After two or more days of 100% load, the 785G has not blown and the temps (If HWmonitor are right) show they hover in the 40's. Its only a small jab at points bringing in under 4K a day but it still will put numbers out for the team. Has anyone mentioned when GPU WU' would be back in action?


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Any idea why my FX-8320 running at 4+ GHz is routinely outperformed by my FX-8120 running at 3.5 GHz? (when it comes to PPD, that is)





AnnCore said:


> Maybe the it's like the story of the turtle and the hare?
> 
> I have the same thing with my son's PC. His six core 1090T can finish a WU faster than my 8350...
> 
> Maybe Visheras underperform?



My 8350 is pulling around 6k ppd, which is about 20-30% more ppd than my 8150 so I don't have any issues with Vishera but YMMV

Keep a watch for invalids/errors or excessive pending validation/verifications in your WCG account- those will affect your ppd


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2013)

To answer my own question:
Some time ago I noticed the FX-8120 rig doesn't pull WUs for some of the projects no matter what I try.
I did some calculations and realized most of those projects it doesn't pull produce much less points for the same CPU time than the others.
Thus, the FX-8120 mostly does jobs that yield ~1.5 times more points for the same CPU time.

For that reason, for the duration of the current challenge, I am going to do only those jobs that yield the most points.

EDIT: No invalid or erroneous results whatsoever.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 13, 2013)

Just noticed my QX6700 Cruncher stopped working. Was wondering why I've only been getting 1 star on my badge. Good news is that I just got a 3570k sitting on my test bench so hopefully I can get that crunching. Sucks that we stopped getting GPU work units, yes I haven't been on the forums in a while, the fact that I bought a 7850 for crunching doesn't help either...


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 14, 2013)

I suggest that everyone who is not using their AMD 7xxx GPUs and wants to do something with them should fold for our F@H team with the beta 7663 WUs. Tahiti-based 7950/7970 GPUs are currently getting 80-100K PPD each with the bonus points. Buck Nasty might move one of his 48 core setups over to our WCG team if we can show him that we can make up for the 600K PPD deficit that would occur if he took one of his machines off of F@H. Ask questions in the F@H subforum if you need any help.


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I suggest that everyone who is not using their AMD 7xxx GPUs and wants to do something with them should fold for our F@H team with the beta 7663 WUs. Tahiti-based 7950/7970 GPUs are currently getting 80-100K PPD each with the bonus points. Buck Nasty might move one of his 48 core setups over to our WCG team if we can show him that we can make up for the 600K PPD deficit that would occur if he took one of his machines off of F@H. Ask questions in the F@H subforum if you need any help.



I brought in 2x 7770's in addition to the 2x GTX 580's and may bring over a 7870 tomorrow but that's all I can bring now. 

Buck's 4P would really help out a lot if he would bring it over for a few days 

FYI- the 7770's are good for 10-11k ppd each and don't run too hot on the F@H 7663 beta's


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 14, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I suggest that everyone who is not using their AMD 7xxx GPUs and wants to do something with them should fold for our F@H team with the beta 7663 WUs. Tahiti-based 7950/7970 GPUs are currently getting 80-100K PPD each with the bonus points. Buck Nasty might move one of his 48 core setups over to our WCG team if we can show him that we can make up for the 600K PPD deficit that would occur if he took one of his machines off of F@H. Ask questions in the F@H subforum if you need any help.



YAAAY, some thing to do with my GPU's. F@H supports older GPUs too =D Can finally use the 9800gx2 I fixed that's been sitting in my closet


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2013)

Listed a AM3 combo up if there is someone needing another cruncher

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183925


----------



## HammerON (May 14, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I suggest that everyone who is not using their AMD 7xxx GPUs and wants to do something with them should fold for our F@H team with the beta 7663 WUs. Tahiti-based 7950/7970 GPUs are currently getting 80-100K PPD each with the bonus points. Buck Nasty might move one of his 48 core setups over to our WCG team if we can show him that we can make up for the 600K PPD deficit that would occur if he took one of his machines off of F@H. Ask questions in the F@H subforum if you need any help.



So is it possible to run BOINC on my CPU and run Folding@home on my two GPU's at the same time/same rig?


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So is it possible to run BOINC on my CPU and run Folding@home on my two GPU's at the same time/same rig?



Doing it on both of my s1366 rigs atm


----------



## Bow (May 14, 2013)

Should I update my client since we are no longer getting GPU WU's?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So is it possible to run BOINC on my CPU and run Folding@home on my two GPU's at the same time/same rig?



You may want to leave at least 1 unused CPU core/thread for F@H. If your CPU usage is still 100% even with 1 core/thread unused by WCG, then you may need to free additional threads. The point is to not have WCG starve your GPUs, as sometimes they need a core each for support. *NVIDIA FERMI/KEPLER GPUS NEED 1 THREAD PER INSTALLED GPU FOR BETAS.*

The quick and dirty setup guide for F@H v7:
1) Go to folding.stanford.edu and get F@H v7 7.3.6 and install it.
2) Create a passkey here: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
3) Reboot your computer as necessary after installing the F@H client.
4) A webpage will probably open up for F@H asking you to contribute anonymously or configure identity. Configure your identity by using your username, team *50711* and the passkey you signed up for. Save the settings and close the window.
5) Right-click on the little F@H icon in your tray and click Advanced Control. Click the Configure button at the top, go to the slots tab, and *nuke the CPU/SMP slot, leaving your GPUs.*
6) Edit EACH GPU SLOT, scroll down to the bottom, "Add" an extra slot option with name *client-type *and value *beta*. Save the settings.
7) If your GPU hasn't started working on a WU already, it should start downloading a "7663" work unit and be running FAHcore 0x17 on the right pane of the window. Be sure to move the top slider to "Full" for best output.

Feel free to ask questions in the F@H subforum in the F@H Tech Assistance thread. If you choose to support us, thank you. Be sure to go into your profile and put your username in for the F@H badge (yes, we have one too). 30K PPD gets you a "Crazy Folder" badge.


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2013)

asdjñlkaflkmalsm... I was reinstalling W7 on the 1055t and I begin to hear clicking sounds 

This Deskstar has finally bitten the dust. Had a 6 year run. Thankfully I have a cheap Jmicron SSD I can use.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I suggest that everyone who is not using their AMD 7xxx GPUs and wants to do something with them should fold for our F@H team with the beta 7663 WUs. Tahiti-based 7950/7970 GPUs are currently getting 80-100K PPD each with the bonus points. Buck Nasty might move one of his 48 core setups over to our WCG team if we can show him that we can make up for the 600K PPD deficit that would occur if he took one of his machines off of F@H. Ask questions in the F@H subforum if you need any help.



Very good ideal as the F@H team has come to our aid many times. When I get back from Vacation I am going to setup my 7850's to fold. Also are the 6850's worth setting up?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Very good ideal as the F@H team has come to our aid many times. When I get back from Vacation I am going to setup my 7850's to fold. Also are the 6850's worth setting up?



You're welcome to try, but I think they will only get you a few thousand PPD tops on the betas. The 7950/7970 get about 8-10x more PPD than a 7770 because of how fast they are at completing WUs, so they get a big bonus.

It's important to remember that these are beta WUs and there may be shortages. For instance, my 7970 is currently doesn't have a beta WU to work on right now yet my 7950 machines do.


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 14, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> You're welcome to try, but I think they will only get you a few thousand PPD tops on the betas. The 7950/7970 get about 8-10x more PPD than a 7770 because of how fast they are at completing WUs, so they get a big bonus.
> 
> It's important to remember that these are beta WUs and there may be shortages. For instance, my 7970 is currently doesn't have a beta WU to work on right now yet my 7950 machines do.



My 7850 gets 55K PPD on beta, so he should be ok.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 15, 2013)

Just came from the notary!!! June 16th, I'm in my house  Goingto crunch more!!!!


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Just came from the notary!!! June 16th, I'm in my house  Goingto crunch more!!!!



Congrats Dude!!! -


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2013)

All buying, selling and trading goes through the appropriate forum.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=43

Thank you.


----------



## t_ski (May 15, 2013)

erocker said:


> All buying, selling and trading goes through the appropriate forum.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=43
> 
> Thank you.



We've always offered first dibs to the team here


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> We've always offered first dibs to the team here



When I have wanted to offer crunchers first dibs on some items I post something like this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2863628&postcount=21951

I will discuss this with the mods and see what they feel about my post, however erocker is right.
I do not list a price, but ask that interested parties PM me.


----------



## TRWOV (May 15, 2013)

Exchanged my 6950 for this: 
1055t
GA-880GM-USB3 AM3+
Hyper 212
8GB HyperX blu 1333

6 more cores for the farm. An the 1090t will find a new home in the 880GM. Hopefully I'll break 4Ghz on it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2013)

HammerON said:


> When I have wanted to offer crunchers first dibs on some items I post something like this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2863628&postcount=21951
> 
> I will discuss this with the mods and see what they feel about my post, however erocker is right.
> I do not list a price, but ask that interested parties PM me.



Agreed. Team forums are not B/S/T. We have always listed the hardware and asked for PM's for pricing.


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys, I am having trouble getting my 2500k system to do 4 work units. Right now it only does two at a time. I have the WCG on the website settings on the default "use 36 core."


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> Hey guys, I am having trouble getting my 2500k system to do 4 work units. Right now it only does two at a time. I have the WCG on the website settings on the default "use 36 core."



Are the preferences in your BOINC Manager set to 100% and 100%  like the pic below:


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 16, 2013)

Hey Norton, I know this is off topic since it is about F@H, but what drivers do you you use on your AMD 7xxx cards? I just fired up my 7770 on a single core Athlon 3400+ and 1GB DDR, and I'm getting 21K PPD with Catalyst 13.5b2. I thought your reported 10K PPD seemed awfully low for your 7770(s).


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hey Norton, I know this is off topic since it is about F@H, but what drivers do you you use on your AMD 7xxx cards? I just fired up my 7770 on a single core Athlon 3400+ and 1GB DDR, and I'm getting 21K PPD with Catalyst 13.5b2. I thought your reported 10K PPD seemed awfully low for your 7770(s).



I'm using 12.6's on all of my rigs... probably not the best driver performance-wise but they're super stable and for the WCG gpu work the performance was about the same as any of the newer drivers.

Seems as if I may need to update the drivers if I want better F@H output


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm using 12.6's on all of my rigs... probably not the best driver performance-wise but they're super stable and for the WCG gpu work the performance was about the same as any of the newer drivers.
> 
> Seems as if I may need to update the drivers if I want better F@H output



Yeah, I think you are missing out on quite a lot of driver improvement, as I remember getting my first XFX 7950 in June 2012 and the drivers were horrific for me. I've had great luck with the 2013 drivers even when HCC1 was going on. You might as well try them out (13.5b2).


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I think you are missing out on quite a lot of driver improvement, as I remember getting my first XFX 7950 in June 2012 and the drivers were horrific for me. I've had great luck with the 2013 drivers even when HCC1 was going on. You might as well try them out (13.5b2).



Sounds good-will likely wait until the weekend so I don't lose the 8 threads that are crunching on the i7-920 (i.e.. in case I run into a problem)

 Thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (May 16, 2013)

Four more cores should be coming online again tomorrow--I'm going to try and get my old laptops crunching again


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 16, 2013)

I just allocated another thread to WCG on my 2600K/dual 7950 machine (now 6 threads for WCG and 2 unused threads for F@H results in 92-100% CPU usage). I lost 2 cores of the 1100T due to the 460s, but moved my 939 X2 4400+ to Ubuntu. I am considering moving the GTX 470 back to the P4 630 machine and making the ASUS/HP combo a pure Ubuntu cruncher again. Crunching is pretty much impossible on my old dual cores when running F@H due to the CPU usage.


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Are the preferences in your BOINC Manager set to 100% and 100%  like the pic below:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130515/set to 100.jpg



There it is. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Four more cores should be coming online again tomorrow--I'm going to try and get my old laptops crunching again



I'm trying to get my AMD rig running, just tried swapping some RAM and no boot.  WTF


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 16, 2013)

What is the difference between "Pending Validation" and "Pending Verification" states?
Without additional context, those two phrases seem to mean the exact same thing if You'd ask me.


----------



## TRWOV (May 16, 2013)

I haven't seen a "Pending Verification" option in the drop down menu for the results filter. Where're you seeing this?


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> What is the difference between "Pending Validation" and "Pending Verification" states?
> Without additional context, those two phrases seem to mean the exact same thing if You'd ask me.



I believe the difference is in the minimum Quorum vs replication (i.e. the Quorum may be 1 results but 2 results are required- this would be "Pending Verification")

Pending Validation looks like the Quorum= replication

They pretty much mean the same thing imo and this is just a guess... I don't know for sure 




TRWOV said:


> I haven't seen a "Pending Verification" option in the drop down menu for the results filter. Where're you seeing this?



See below:


----------



## agent00skid (May 16, 2013)

This is my understanding of the difference.

Pending validation is when it, for most projects, need the second client of the WU to finish. Pending verification, I believe, is when the 2 clients for the WU have returned different results, and then needs a 3rd client to verify it.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys I'm going to start cranking up some rigs... hehehe I'm going to shoot for 40k again..  here's hoping my brakers hold!..lol How long until we get GPU work again?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I'm going to start cranking up some rigs... hehehe I'm going to shoot for 40k again..  here's hoping my brakers hold!..lol How long until we get GPU work again?



I actually ran 3 separate circuits in my Computer room in my new house just so I could crank up  more rigs if I wanted to.  I also have room in the panel box for 6 more circuits of needed.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I actually ran 3 separate circuits in my Computer room in my new house just so I could crank up  more rigs if I wanted to.  I also have room in the panel box for 6 more circuits of needed.



Nice! I think I'm set. The most rigs I've ran for WCG was 38 in the end of the summer.  If I can find the old list I'll post it. 

This was back in Sep 19, 2009

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield @ 3.4GHz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor
Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Sempron XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbred 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I'm going to start cranking up some rigs... hehehe I'm going to shoot for 40k again..  here's hoping my brakers hold!..lol How long until we get GPU work again?



That's more like it! 


I'm gonna talk with my boss to see if I can't bring the 2700k to work and stick it under my desk to crunch 



Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I think I'm set. The most rigs I've ran for WCG was 38 in the end of the summer.  If I can find the old list I'll post it.
> 
> This was back in Sep 19, 2009
> 
> ...



I can't believe that you were running old Pentium-4 based systems and older...what was the electricity usage of that like??


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I think I'm set. The most rigs I've ran for WCG was 38 in the end of the summer.  If I can find the old list I'll post it.
> 
> This was back in Sep 19, 2009
> 
> ...



Sweet man. My wife would absolutely kill me if I cranked up that many rigs. I get the eye every now and then with the 4 that are running now.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm gonna talk with my boss to see if I can't bring the 2700k to work and stick it under my desk to crunch



Sweet!



[Ion] said:


> I can't believe that you were running old Pentium-4 based systems and older...what was the electricity usage of that like??



Yea it wasn't that bad.. I'm thinking $900 /month..  actually that's an estimate..  I don't like to think back.. lol hehehe 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sweet man. My wife would absolutely kill me if I cranked up that many rigs. I get the eye every now and then with the 4 that are running now.



lol I wasn't married then.. but I am now.. lol but she doesn't say to much... hehehe


----------



## Arjai (May 17, 2013)

*Bought a Laptop...*

An ASUS S56CA Ultrabook with an i5, a 24GB SSD cache, Atheros wireless....yada,yada.
All I know is, I am liking it very much. Aside from WIN8, it is awesome. I am gonna stick it out with WIN8 since, word is, they are gonna bring the start button back and an option to look more like 7, with SP1. So, rather than mess with finding all the drivers to run the SSD as a cache, or dumping it and running as two separate drives... Well, maybe someday. I'm more than content to be able to get online at the coffee shops and bar, like now.  Soon, I will have a Clear 4G thing-a-ma-job that I can use wherever. Then, after I figure out how to pay for it, I will upgrade to the unlimited plan. Then get back to crunching with this thing, instead of the desktops since they are all in storage somewhere, or another.

Anyways, I got a bunch of A's in welding and math classes. School is done, for now, and I have a little free time again. I'm still working but, no overtime! Fat cats at corporate put the hammer down on overtime, after posting the best year ever, this past year! 

So, at least the coffee shop I frequent, downtown here, has 11n. I will be checking in a bit more frequently, and be crunching, part time, soon! Yippee!!  

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009AEVMH2/?tag=tec06d-20  Link to the Amazon description and such.


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> $900 /month..



Oh wow. That is really a lot.


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2013)

Great news Arjai.


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

Great to hear from you Arjai! -


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 17, 2013)

Over 30°C in shade.
My CPUs are sizzling


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

Both of the C2D laptops are up and going again, and I'm going to ask about the i7 today with a goal of bringing it in Monday.

The HPF2 project is also drawing to a close:


			
				WCG said:
			
		

> The first project to run on World Community Grid, the Human Proteome Folding project, is coming to a close. They have added greatly to the knowledge of protein structures, providing their results to other scientists via their data base resources.


here and here


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> The HPF2 project is also drawing to a close:
> here and here



Dyam! I looked into this yesterday and thought "_oh, it's estimated to have work for more than two more years. Plenty of time to get muh badges!_". Now, it turns out the estimation was WAY off. D'awww~!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> Oh wow. That is really a lot.



Yea it's a lot, but I don't pay that much.. hehehe That was just an estimate.  I did a cost analysis on it back then when I started. Now my power bill isn't cheap, but no where near that price. I meant to tell you all that last night, but I fell a sleep.. lol


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2013)

I congratulated WCG and the NYU with the nearing of the end of the BOINC project, on behalf of our team.

https://twitter.com/PeterConen/status/335422029035630592


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea it's a lot, but I don't pay that much.. hehehe That was just an estimate.  I did a cost analysis on it back then when I started. Now my power bill isn't cheap, but no where near that price. I meant to tell you all that last night, but I fell a sleep.. lol



Where I live, my 1000 watts of compute power costs about $50 a month if run 24/7.



I was looking at completion times. My 2500k@4.5ghz finishes in ~2 hours while my phenom 965@3.3ghz finishes in ~5 hours. So that means my 2500k is 2.5X faster right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2013)

Arjai said:


> An ASUS S56CA Ultrabook with an i5, a 24GB SSD cache, Atheros wireless....yada,yada.
> All I know is, I am liking it very much. Aside from WIN8, it is awesome. I am gonna stick it out with WIN8 since, word is, they are gonna bring the start button back and an option to look more like 7, with SP1. So, rather than mess with finding all the drivers to run the SSD as a cache, or dumping it and running as two separate drives... Well, maybe someday. I'm more than content to be able to get online at the coffee shops and bar, like now.  Soon, I will have a Clear 4G thing-a-ma-job that I can use wherever. Then, after I figure out how to pay for it, I will upgrade to the unlimited plan. Then get back to crunching with this thing, instead of the desktops since they are all in storage somewhere, or another.
> 
> Anyways, I got a bunch of A's in welding and math classes. School is done, for now, and I have a little free time again. I'm still working but, no overtime! Fat cats at corporate put the hammer down on overtime, after posting the best year ever, this past year!
> ...


Nice to hear from you buddy and glad things are looking up for you.


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

Main rig is throwing errors and BSOD's (Memory Management??) at me today  

Hopefully I can get it back to normal soon w/o too much trouble :shadedshu


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 17, 2013)

Decided to get cute and add another 80mm to the Hyper 101 on the i5 2400 for a shits 'n' giggles push/pull config


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2013)

I talked with another guy at work today and I've been told that it would be fine to bring in a system of my own to leave it crunching there.  So come Monday I anticipate bringing the 2700k online for WCG and perhaps the GTX470s for FAH


----------



## Arjai (May 18, 2013)

*hoping this works...*

I did a little research, very little, due to having WIN8 and wanting to run BOINC. so, downloaded 70.0.28, or sumptin'. It is trying to download jobs, as I type this. Hope it works!


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 18, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I did a little research, very little, due to having WIN8 and wanting to run BOINC. so, downloaded 70.0.28, or sumptin'. It is trying to download jobs, as I type this. Hope it works!



7.0.64 is the latest stable and 7.1.1 is the latest beta version. http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 18, 2013)

With the temperature in shade going past +30°C for the fifth day in a row, I had to downvoltage my FX-8320 and downclock it to 3.9 GHz to keep it stable 
(today was the hottest - it easily went past +35°C in shade)

Some time ago, I found out that the clock "turning point" of this chip I have is at ~ 3.95GHz. When going past that, it needs whooping increases in voltage to keep it stable. That means I won't have it running at 4+ GHz unless it's winter and/or if I finally decide to get proper watercooling.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2013)

*Crunching...*

Well, it is 7.0.28 that is running without glitches on my Win8. Just uploaded my first project, in over a year, with three more to upload shortly!! Me so pysch-ed!!

This i5 runs 4 at a time, the same as my three desktops, combined!! AND, I am pretty sure it runs them a bit faster.  

On a side note, looks like I am going to have to update my gear list here. That makes me happy  

My second task is ready to report now! Whoo Hoo! 

I'm not sure why but, it truly makes me feel good to be crunching again. It feels like I am now worth more, something! Plus, I am still a bit giddy about the awesome-ness of this awesome ASUS I have been salivating over for more than half a year!! 

It is soooo nice when dreams come true and ARE just as good as they were when they were dreams! Not quite the norm for me!! 

Thanks to all here for remembering me! I am honored to be apart of the TPU crunching team!! You all have taught me and helped me and provided hardware...I can't thank you all enough for taking me in with just a few questions in the Socket A forum, so long ago ( hee,hee) From one Duron to a Overclocked 2600, a P4 build up of a junk comp to a Mint running, 2.8Ghz P4 cruncher!! Then the AMD dual, doubling my cores!!

Well, I still have them all, in storage, and now I have this. With more to come.

I have a plan for the AMD dual, I have a friend, works for Comcast, that I am hoping to move the Dual to his place. Then, switch out the HDD, thanks Norm, reload Ubuntu and BOINC, and just leave it plugged in. I can check on it on WCG and if it stops...reboot!

I kinda like that plan! I may have to install a wireless card, can't remember if it has one, but that's it! As long as his dogs can't pee on it...should run effortlessly! 

Take care, and keep those CPU's cool!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 20, 2013)

Scaling back the crunching after the contest. Decided to leave one unit lightly crunching continuously, but any more and my basement is going to stay at its current 85 degrees lol. It's been warm, folks!


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2013)

It's getting increasingly unpleasant weather-wise here in NC, so I'm only going to be running my 3930k part-time to keep temps in check.  I'm going to see if I can also lodge the Xeon DP setup somewhere as well--but for now my priority is getting the 2700k setup at work tomorrow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2013)

I can vouce for for Ion's nasty weather. Here in the Outer Banks it has been crappy all day.


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can vouce for for Ion's nasty weather. Here in the Outer Banks it has been crappy all day.



It's been mid-to-upper 80s during the day--if it's in the 70s at least I can vent with the outside, but with weather like this and a consistent 500w+ being dumped into the room it's just too much.  I can't sleep or think when it's this hot


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2013)

It's in the 60's right now here and has rained off and on all day here.


----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2013)

Just listed new stuff for sale, including my Phenom II x4 rig (mobo, CPU and 2x2GB ram) and two 7770's:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138301


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2013)

*Ready to report...*

Am I freaking out? I have had four projects ready to report for about 24 hours now. Be there sumptin' wong?

I've been gone for a bit, but I thought the projects would automatically report when they were done. (?)

7.0.28 on WIN8...to answer the inevitable question.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Am I freaking out? I have had four projects ready to report for about 24 hours now. Be there sumptin' wong?
> 
> I've been gone for a bit, but I thought the projects would automatically report when they were done. (?)
> 
> 7.0.28 on WIN8...to answer the inevitable question.



That's a quick thing to fix 

*Note- shut down the BOINC Manager before you do this....

Open notepad> copy the text (below)> save file as cc_config.xml
<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
</options>
</cc_config>


AND put the file here:


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's a quick thing to fix
> 
> *Note- shut down the BOINC Manager before you do this....
> 
> ...



OK but, when I try to save to the BOINC folder...says I need to be or ask the administrator to do this...I thought I WAS the administrator! See, WIN 8 is a bit of a beeatch!! I've been trying to figure out how and where I sign on as ADMIN! So far, no luck!!

**Will they eventually report w/out this little patch/batch?**


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

Arjai said:


> OK but, when I try to save to the BOINC folder...says I need to be or ask the administrator to do this...I thought I WAS the administrator! See, WIN 8 is a bit of a beeatch!! I've been trying to figure out how and where I sign on as ADMIN! So far, no luck!!
> 
> **Will they eventually report w/out this little patch/batch?**



Depends on your settings: set your activity tab to "Network activity always available"

You can also report the work manually by clicking the Update button on the Projects tab in the BOINC Manager...


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Depends on your settings: set your activity tab to "Network activity always available"
> 
> You can also report the work manually by clicking the Update button on the Projects tab in the BOINC Manager...



That was the ticket!! Thanks, buddy! I knew it was something simple that I had forgotten to check! Cool! Hopefully, that will be all I NEED, for a while!   Take Care!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2013)

Thank you all for the stuff you do. I have been slacking lower and lower in points to find my unlocked quad had locked up. I am seriously thinking of taking it offline since the board its in is worthless. Only think I can hope for is that GPU WU's come back soon.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 21, 2013)

giving my rigs a night off from all the hard crunching


----------



## Peter1986C (May 21, 2013)

Then put the lock back and let it run as X2 again (as you should if you wish for guaranteed stability). Don't blame the board yet, mate.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thank you all for the stuff you do. I have been slacking lower and lower in points to find my unlocked quad had locked up. I am seriously thinking of taking it offline since the board its in is worthless. Only think I can hope for is that GPU WU's come back soon.



lol I'm almost tempted to pick up a cheap Phenom II X3/X4 BE again for my AGP rig as this X3 8550 is pathetic. I'm pretty sure you're talking about that X3 720 BE (which I can't unlock with this board), right? Perhaps I'll entertain some offers if the price is right.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> lol I'm almost tempted to pick up a cheap Phenom II X3/X4 BE again for my AGP rig as this X3 8550 is pathetic. I'm pretty sure you're talking about that X3 720 BE (which I can't unlock with this board), right? Perhaps I'll entertain some offers if the price is right.



That X3 720 was my old chip and spent time in a bunch of our rigs


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> lol I'm almost tempted to pick up a cheap Phenom II X3/X4 BE again for my AGP rig as this X3 8550 is pathetic. I'm pretty sure you're talking about that X3 720 BE (which I can't unlock with this board), right? Perhaps I'll entertain some offers if the price is right.



Yea I think I got this chip from norton or you but it does unlock well but the board is COMPLETE CRAP. This is the same board I have complained about RMAing so many times. My first thought when I found it locked up was that the VRMs died again...

I may hold out and see what I can come across in a new board more stable VRM board. I also have thought about selling it and atleast buying a FM1/2 so I could have a HTPC again.

If someone had a VERY LOW END FM1/2 setup I would be willing to trade.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, I traded that community X3 720/ your ASUS M3A78-CM/4GB DDR2 and your old Enermax PSU for a bunch of hard drives last year when I was getting rid of all my AMD Phenom stuff. If anyone had a 960T that would be the best thing for this board, but I'm not sure if I want to put that much money in such an old machine that can only run XP x86 (hooray nForce 3's driver fails).


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I traded that community X3 720/ your ASUS M3A78-CM/4GB DDR2 and your old Enermax PSU for a bunch of hard drives last year when I was getting rid of all my AMD Phenom stuff. If anyone had a 960T that would be the best thing for this board, but I'm not sure if I want to put that much money in such an old machine that can only run XP x86 (hooray nForce 3's driver fails).



I have an Athlon II X4 640 that you can have for what I paid for it. That chip should run fine in an older board.

Drop me a PM if interested...


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2013)

So my dilemma  :

My wife is now ragging in me because our FPL bill is getting pretty high. Now that it's getting ridiculously hot here the AC is running a whole lot more, and I think that's playing a pretty significant part. 

So last night asked me to shut down the 2 pcs when I'm not using them, and I told her a resounding no. But in order to appease her and my bank account, I may have to shut down one temporarily, just to see how it affects power usage. 

I don't know, maybe I won't.   It sucks that electric is so expensive. :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So my dilemma  :
> 
> My wife is now ragging in me because our FPL bill is getting pretty high. Now that it's getting ridiculously hot here the AC is running a whole lot more, and I think that's playing a pretty significant part.
> 
> ...



It's all about balance. I'm dropping down to 2 rigs.... at home!  this Summer to keep the heat and power bills lower. 

May drop down to one if my main rig doesn't stop throwing BSOD's. I hid the hammer so I don't do anything "impulsive"


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> It's all about balance. I'm dropping down to 2 rigs.... at home!  this Summer to keep the heat and power bills lower.
> 
> May drop down to one if my main rig doesn't stop throwing BSOD's. I hid the hammer so I don't do anything "impulsive"



My dad just bought a 990FX Extreme4 last week (I picked that board because my mom has my old 8150 with that board and it runs well) as we are ready to take the hammer to my dad's ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3, which I hope is the problem. Any GPUs (AMD or NVIDIA) that I put in there for WCG or F@H "fail" their work units, and the machine reboots and freezes sometimes as well. Swapped the RAM, it's on its 4th power supply, and now we're replacing the board. If it's something else like the stupid SSD he's refusing to format, I'm probably going to pissed off, but that would mean freebie board for me and your Athlon 640 would be right at home lol. We'll find out in a few days if that damn ASUS board is the cause or not.


----------



## t_ski (May 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So my dilemma  :
> 
> My wife is now ragging in me because our FPL bill is getting pretty high. Now that it's getting ridiculously hot here the AC is running a whole lot more, and I think that's playing a pretty significant part.
> 
> ...



I understand, too.  I think crunching adds at least $50 to my power bill, and I may be needing that cash soon for a monthly car payment.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 21, 2013)

As much as we all want to run giant crunching farms and whatnot, don't let it consume your life. Other things such as your family, school, etc. should take precedence. Distributed computing should be a hobby that should not do things like piss off your spouse or consume all of your money (it has done this to me quite a few times). My mom's computer no longer does distributed computing because it annoyed her and I obliged, even though there's no way in hell she uses an entire FX-8150 for web browsing, accounting software, etc. Some of us have the capability of running larger amounts of computers than others, and some of us have to downsize sometimes as well (I certainly will be within a month and selling off 3-5 GeForce 400 series GPUs as they are no longer viable for me to run). Don't get me wrong, DC is a great tihng to do, but do it within your limits.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 21, 2013)

That is wording it well, and I will also stop folding on the GPU this week (two clients at the same time is a bad idea in terms of efficient use of the system resources and a period of lower power use could also be nice). I will keep CPU crunching for a few projects and that's it. Maybe during challenges I may make exceptions to that decision, though.


----------



## TRWOV (May 21, 2013)

There's a new cruncher in the block:






10Kppd here I come 

This will be it for a while.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2013)

Oh, You whippersnappers with Your fancy A/C units! 

Meanwhile, I get thunderstorms practically daily. Got a very serious one last night. Had to keep all my computers unplugged  it also kept me up most of the night as I had to keep watch 



TRWOV said:


> There's a new cruncher in the block



Exactly what chip is that? I can see it's an AMD, but it's a bit too blurry to read the label.


----------



## TRWOV (May 21, 2013)

1055t


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2013)

I noticed my HCC badge moved to the bottom of the badge list, which prompted me to check and confirm:




Congratulations for the HCC team in a project well done!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2013)

Up until the gpu units I was running 7 rigs. Since I have dropped down to 4 and have decent output from them. If I pick up a FX8350 I will probably drop another rig.


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2013)

So, the BOINC site is a bit unclear. On the one hand it says OpenCL Intel graphics will work. On the other hand it says it will not use them/ Boinc will not look to use them.

So, I have this, supposedly, decent graphics thingy in this laptop. I have yet to throw a DVD movie in it to see what it can show me but, on paper it should work just fine.

I am running 7.0.28 on WIN8 and would like to see if this GPU will run some work.

Also, since this version seems to be glitch free, any thoughts on the newest ver. 7.0.45/46?

One more thing, while I am at it, I have reported at least four, or more, completed projects, over the last two days. 

On the BOINC statistics tab, I am not getting a line graph showing my progress. It just shows the line where I was when I had to stop, a year ago. I know there is a delay in points allocating but, I thought it was faster than two days? 

Anyways, Thanks in advance!  

So, I loaded the latest driver, same as I had, and still this: "5/21/2013 8:57:53 AM |  | No usable GPUs found"

Help?


----------



## AnnCore (May 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Up until the gpu units I was running 7 rigs. Since I have dropped down to 4 and have decent output from them. If I pick up a FX8530 I will probably drop another rig.



You made me Google "FX8530"...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> You made me Google "FX8530"...



LOL I meant FX8350.


----------



## t_ski (May 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL I meant FX8350.



dislexia FWT!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> dislexia FWT!


----------



## TRWOV (May 21, 2013)

Now that I've setup the second 1055t I think I'll decommission the office machines except for the X4 620. Haven't got a complain but some clients are running on the accounting machines and I don't want to crash a DB or something  Collectively they get about 500 ppd anyway.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2013)

shutting my rigs down until the heavy storm passes my area >_<


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 22, 2013)

Arjai said:


> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/05/21/20h.png
> 
> So, the BOINC site is a bit unclear. On the one hand it says OpenCL Intel graphics will work. On the other hand it says it will not use them/ Boinc will not look to use them.
> 
> ...



World Community Grid is a project that uses the BOINC client, BOINC != World Community Grid. There currently aren't any GPU accelerated work units for World Community Grid, and it is unlikely that the chip would offer much meaningful compute power, much less making your laptop unbearably laggy while the GPU is being used. Help Conquer Cancer, the only GPU accelerated WCG project, finished up a few weeks ago, and 16x sooner than expected. It is unknown whether new projects will be out soon or if they even support Intel's recently added OpenCL capabilities.

You should be using version 7.0.64 or above. Any version older than that that is deprecated.


----------



## Nordic (May 22, 2013)

Where are these places that have storms so bad that you have to shut down rigs? Is it the coast? I get one or two bad storms, maybe not by your guys standards, a year. Rarely do I ever lose power, if I do it is not for more than a minute or two. I do get high winds from time to time, like the 40mph ones outside right now.


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2013)

Lol 
I am sitting here now with no power because a storm just came over.  Up state New York..


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> Lol
> I am sitting here now with no power because a storm just came over.  Up state New York..



Those storms came close to her but stalled about 30 miles North of here


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2013)

Where are you? 
We are outside Potsdam, NY


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> Where are you?
> We are outside Potsdam, NY



Southern CT 

The southern edge of these/those storms are just crossing the border North of here but they don't look like they will come down any further South....


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2013)

Lucky  you. Not going to get power on here till after midnight.


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2013)

We have had nasty thunderstorms here for the last 2 days too; Chicken Patty probabably knows what I'm talking about. I was a out to shut down my rigs yesterday, but I never did, just hoped for the best. 

Ended up being fine, just lights flickering last night a tad but PCs never shut off 

@Bow: sorry to hear about your power loss


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2013)

Thanks man.
 phone getting low also.  Time to grab a  book.
Cya later.


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> Thanks man.
> phone getting low also.  Time to grab a  book.
> Cya later.



I've heard of these "books," what are they?   
jk, I'm currently rereading _The Road_, good book


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2013)

Mine flickered last night, just enough to make the rigs reboot.  The Phenom II rig seemed to be unresponsive this morning, so I had to reset it.  Surprised I got as many points as I did.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> We have had nasty thunderstorms here for the last 2 days too; Chicken Patty probabably knows what I'm talking about. I was a out to shut down my rigs yesterday, but I never did, just hoped for the best.
> 
> Ended up being fine, just lights flickering last night a tad but PCs never shut off
> 
> @Bow: sorry to hear about your power loss



Yeah, I've seen the storms too. I'm up in the Dale Mabry/TPA area (on the other side of Florida, haha) until around 3:30pm most of the week, and the storms look rather heavy as I'm leaving. However, by the time I reach the Bradenton area around 5-ish, not much has happened down there these last 2 days (just light showers).


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I've seen the storms too. I'm up in the Dale Mabry/TPA area (on the other side of Florida, haha) until around 3:30pm most of the week, and the storms look rather heavy as I'm leaving. However, by the time I reach the Bradenton area around 5-ish, not much has happened down there these last 2 days (just light showers).



That's a good deal then.  We had flood warnings; I've seen some flooding in certain areas, though nothing uber crazy.  I don't mind the rain, but the lightning is what I hate.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That's a good deal then.  We had flood warnings; I've seen some flooding in certain areas, though nothing uber crazy.  I don't mind the rain, but the lightning is what I hate.



Yeah, lightning hasn't been a problem for me for about a decade. We had 4 huge pine trees cut down around our house (they used to eat lightning strikes frequently), along with a whole house surge protector installed on the meter. Work is in a large steel-shelled warehouse strip, and while we have had some super close strikes, nothing terrible has happened yet. Once we move to our own building in a month or so, we're going to have protection at the meter installed like at home.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> As much as we all want to run giant crunching farms and whatnot, don't let it consume your life. Other things such as your family, school, etc. should take precedence. Distributed computing should be a hobby that should not do things like piss off your spouse or consume all of your money (it has done this to me quite a few times). My mom's computer no longer does distributed computing because it annoyed her and I obliged, even though there's no way in hell she uses an entire FX-8150 for web browsing, accounting software, etc. Some of us have the capability of running larger amounts of computers than others, and some of us have to downsize sometimes as well (I certainly will be within a month and selling off 3-5 GeForce 400 series GPUs as they are no longer viable for me to run). Don't get me wrong, DC is a great tihng to do, but do it within your limits.


Well said.  It's a great hobby, but I don't think that it should ever be much more than that.  A good thing to dedicate resources too but not all of what we have 


Vinska said:


> I noticed my HCC badge moved to the bottom of the badge list, which prompted me to check and confirm:
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3224/hcc.png
> Congratulations for the HCC team in a project well done!


Excellent--I'm glad to see another project successfully wrap up! 


james888 said:


> Where are these places that have storms so bad that you have to shut down rigs? Is it the coast? I get one or two bad storms, maybe not by your guys standards, a year. Rarely do I ever lose power, if I do it is not for more than a minute or two. I do get high winds from time to time, like the 40mph ones outside right now.



Here in central NC we've had some enormous storms the past couple days--prompted me to shut down things a few times


----------



## Nordic (May 22, 2013)

Those coastal storms!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 22, 2013)

Oy! Nutta!
Binghamton University Cares finally caught up and passed us ~___~
Having no GPU work sure has turned the tables


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2013)

So, I ran a windows performance assessment thingy. Everything off but GPU-Z. 






Those power spikes averaged around 7.7 to 8.4. That last one? 11 W!

The GPU tops out at 1050 MHz. The Temp said no higher than 63 C.

Desktop graphics rating 5.5, up from 5.4 from 5 days ago. (?)

Relative to nothing. Just me, and a new computer.


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2013)

So I decided my secondary pc will be a part-time cruncher now, probably crunching during the day hours. I'll see how it goes this month with the power bill and act accordingly from there.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 22, 2013)

I Have a strange bug:
I have set specific projects to crunch on, now it appears as:

My first cruncher pulls the projects I specified.
My second cruncher pulls anything but the projects I specified

What the butt? Anyone has any idea what could be wrong? (also, when I had ALL the projects selected, my second cruncher never pulled those projects I have selected right now.)


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I Have a strange bug:
> I have set specific projects to crunch on, now it appears as:
> 
> My first cruncher pulls the projects I specified.
> ...



Make sure both machines are using the same machine profile on the WCG website.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Make sure both machines are using the same machine profile on the WCG website.



+1 also, if you have this box checked in your WCG profile (below) you may be getting other work or high priority work from other projects...


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 22, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Make sure both machines are using the same machine profile on the WCG website.


Both are using the same profile.



Norton said:


> +1 also, if you have this box checked in your WCG profile (below) you may be getting other work or high priority work from other projects...


Yes, I have this one checked. But I expect it to do exactly what it says on the tin: give me WUs from other projects in case my selected projects can't give me anything (e.g. like HCC was when it was on the verge of running out). I am afraid that if I uncheck it, my second machine will simply stop pulling work when its WU cache runs out.

In the end, the second rig *never takes CEP2 and HPF2*. I've _*never ever*_ seen it working on those. Never seen it pulling either of those even when I had all the projects selected during previous month. 
This is simply odd.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 23, 2013)

got this in my e mail, thought i'd post it here just as a heads up to check your email in case you wish to watch:






Also i'm starting both rigs back up tonite after a day or 2 off, i rarely turn the pc's fully off and def not since the challenge started so i felt they; in particular the Tt TR2 500w, could use a night powered down.


----------



## TRWOV (May 23, 2013)

CEP2 has some extra requirements:

"Project Specific Settings

The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 is limited on how many workunits a computer can have downloaded at a time and what minimum bandwidth the computer must have in order to receive any workunits. Changing this value from the default of 1 will override both of these restrictions."


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 23, 2013)

I did some hardware re-arranging today, and took two of my oldest systems offline (P4 630 and Athlon 64 3400+). I moved the GTX 470 and 465 along with my TX750 to my ASUS A8N32-SLI where they both fold happily, and moved the 7770 to my 3770K/Z77 Pro4-M/GTX 660Ti rig since most older boards absolutely hate the AMD 7xxx cards. I'm still using a ridiculous amount of energy, but for around 400K F@H PPD and sub-20K WCG PPD, I'm going to keep chugging along until I'm forced to trim down the fleet.


----------



## TRWOV (May 23, 2013)

Got another GA-880GM-USB3 board for my other 1055t. It's currently running on a POS Asus board which throttles even on stock settings. Hopefully I'll be able to push it to 3.5Ghz too.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> CEP2 has some extra requirements:
> 
> "Project Specific Settings
> 
> The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 is limited on how many workunits a computer can have downloaded at a time and what minimum bandwidth the computer must have in order to receive any workunits. Changing this value from the default of 1 will override both of these restrictions."



Yeah, I know. I have it greatly increased for my both machines (as they use the same profile...)
Bandwidth isn't a problem either (got 100 Mbps up/down). This also wouldn't explain why it never pulls HPF2.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Yeah, I know. I have it greatly increased for my both machines (as they use the same profile...)
> Bandwidth isn't a problem either (got 100 Mbps up/down). This also wouldn't explain why it never pulls HPF2.



HPF2? That project is winding down and nearly finished.. available work units may dropping off.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> HPF2? That project is winding down and nearly finished.. available work units may dropping off.



I get plenty for my first machine.
And besides, as I said - over the whole time my second box is crunching (that is, since 18th of April) it _never_ pulled a single CEP2 or HPF2 WU.


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2013)

Over three days of reporting, 21st through today, this ASUS lappy is averaging 2165 points PD. If I had this thing plugged in 24/7 it would probably jump up quite a bit. 

When I am on battery, it crunches but, at about a fourth of the CPU Turbo speed. 

Makes me wonder just how good this thing is? This thing, part time, is out pacing my three desktop, 4 core, farm. Not super surprising but, super cool! 

Actually, towards the end of my last run with the Farm, the farm and the upgrades were combining for totals over 2 grand. However, that is three PSU's running 24/7. I don't know how many hours a day this is plugged in. When I sleep, this does too. So, definitely not 24/7.  

As I sit here, at the WiFi Local Coffee shop, I daydream a bit. I can't help but be a little amazed at what I am doing compared to when I was in grade school thinking these new Apple II's were cool!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2013)

Hey Arjai, haven't had a chance to say that I'm glad you are back up and running buddy.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 23, 2013)

so i went to start crunching last night and lo and behold the power went out and a thunderstorm rolled in   Sunny today, so i'm gonna go start up the 2400 shortly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2013)

Seems like everybody is getting hit by storms lately.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2013)

Meanwhile, I got "hit" by a ripped tendon in my right index finger.
At this point, I can't help it but to laugh nervously at the situation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2013)

Seems like a string of bad luck for a lot of us.


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seems like everybody is getting hit by storms lately.



It is a Beautiful Day, here, in the Great White North!

West Saint Paul Weather at a Glance
Weather Station
MNDOT MN-110 and I-494 MN-10 Mile Post 5, West Saint Paul
Elevation
995 ft
Now

Clear Temperature 57 °F
Feels Like 57 °F
Wind(mph) 8
Sunrise / Set
5:35 AM
8:43 PM
Moon Waxing Gibbous
Today 63 °F Clear


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2013)

That's nice weather


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 23, 2013)

clocked the i5 2400 @ 3.4ghz on all cores for 24/7 usage:






Vcore is 1.170


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2013)

I pull 3.5Ghz from my 2320. You can surely go higher.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I pull 3.5Ghz from my 2320. You can surely go higher.



most likely in the future, 3.4 is my "you gotta start somewhere" point 

Also, that Hyper 101i is only a bit better than stock cooling.  But i did add a 2nd 80mm to it so i'll see what the temps are in the morning after crunching all night.  I may get a better HSF down the road.


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Got another GA-880GM-USB3 board for my other 1055t. It's currently running on a POS Asus board which throttles even on stock settings. Hopefully I'll be able to push it to 3.5Ghz too.



You're sure accumulating a lot of those AMD PhII CPUs 

I'm quite fond of the i3s that I have---pretty much dead silent even at load, decent output (~1.8k) and lower power usage.  But the six & 8 cores do a lot from one system


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2013)

I've been carpet bombing eBay with $50 bids on X6s  Managed to win 2 so far (a 1090t -lucky!!!- and a 1055t).

I'd like to add a 4th cruncher but these 3 should hold fine for a while. Besides I have to check the power bill before that.


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm carpet bombing eBay with $50 bids on X6s  Managed to win 2 so far.



$50 for an X6???

If I didn't have two i7s sitting unused ATM I'd jump on that!


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2013)

The 1090T had a missing pin (I suppose it's a ground) but still worked, I think that stopped people from bidding on it. The 1055t was dumb luck, it ended early on a monday and nobody sniped me.


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> TThe 1055t was dumb luck, it ended early on a monday and noboy sniped me.



I think you're right....  Some of the best deals I'm snagged on eBay have been early in the week, but Friday - Sunday is usually tough.  Cheers to your nice wins


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 24, 2013)

Speaking of Phenoms, I just gutted my dad's home computer and put in his new ASRock 990FX Extreme4 to replace what we believe is a misbehaving ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3. So far, it seems to be working, but the true test is letting it run for a few days. 

Norton, I'm still considering your Athlon II X4 640. It's certainly better than my current Phenom X3 8550. I really shouldn't have sold a 965BE for $50 last year had I known I was going to keep this rig going. I suppose I got too carried away with purging the Phenoms out of my farm late last year in order to make money for i7 chips and their incredibly low power consumption.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Speaking of Phenoms, I just gutted my dad's home computer and put in his new ASRock 990FX Extreme4 to replace what we believe is a misbehaving ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3. So far, it seems to be working, but the true test is letting it run for a few days.
> 
> Norton, I'm still considering your Athlon II X4 640. It's certainly better than my current Phenom X3 8550. I really shouldn't have sold a 965BE for $50 last year had I known I was going to keep this rig going. I suppose I got too carried away with purging the Phenoms out of my farm late last year in order to make money for i7 chips and their incredibly low power consumption.



It's here when you want it- no plans for it atm. I have a w/c project to get ready for


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2013)

Appears I have hit my average. I thought the 8k was going to be it but it was just a lucky day. From 8 cores. 4 cores sandy at 4.5ghz and 4 cores phenom at 3.3ghz.

I should be having an a10 5800k 4 cores coming in soon. I am building it for my brother but it will crunch when not in use. Whenever steam roller comes around I want to make to upgrade the 4 core phenom to an 8 core steam roller.


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Speaking of Phenoms, I just gutted my dad's home computer and put in his new ASRock 990FX Extreme4 to replace what we believe is a misbehaving ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3. So far, it seems to be working, but the true test is letting it run for a few days.
> 
> Norton, I'm still considering your Athlon II X4 640. It's certainly better than my current Phenom X3 8550. I really shouldn't have sold a 965BE for $50 last year had I known I was going to keep this rig going. I suppose I got too carried away with purging the Phenoms out of my farm late last year in order to make money for i7 chips and their incredibly low power consumption.



I have a Phenom II x4 910e I'm selling


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 24, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I have a Phenom II x4 910e I'm selling



Unfortunately, it's only a 13x chip and I'd be lucky to get 3GHz out of it on my nForce 3. The Athlon is a 15x chip, but of course lacks the L3 cache of the Phenom. It's a toss-up I guess. If you're willing to just part with the chip, send me an offer. I'd still love to have a 960T or something like that, or a C3 Deneb or equivalent. The board only supports up to quad cores, cannot unlock chips, the HTT only goes up to 230 before becoming unstable, and voltage controls are locked on non-BE chips.


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2013)

A pall of all of us is back on GN.  Don't push or shove.  We luv this guy so don't do that thing you are thinking.  Wait not me


----------



## stinger608 (May 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> I have a w/c project to get ready for




 yea I guess that is right with that liquid cooled vid card headed your way. 

Might shoot me a pm regarding water cooling parts man. I have a large flat rate box plum full of all kinds of crap. 

Of course it would all be free for ya brother.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> A pall of all of us is back on GN.  Don't push or shove.  We luv this guy so don't do that thing you are thinking.  Wait not me



Saw the posts last night.... thought I was looking at a year old thread for a second 



stinger608 said:


> yea I guess that is right with that liquid cooled vid card headed your way.
> 
> Might shoot me a pm regarding water cooling parts man. I have a large flat rate box plum full of all kinds of crap.
> 
> Of course it would all be free for ya brother.



Hmmm! I guess a have a parts cache in Wyoming to search through then


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> A pall of all of us is back on GN.  Don't push or shove.  We luv this guy so don't do that thing you are thinking.  Wait not me



Hey Mike, ya ole hound dog, how the heck are ya man?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> A pall of all of us is back on GN.  Don't push or shove.  We luv this guy so don't do that thing you are thinking.  Wait not me



And I know who you be talking about and hope he makes a visit over here


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> The 1090T had a missing pin (I suppose it's a ground) but still worked, I think that stopped people from bidding on it. The 1055t was dumb luck, it ended early on a monday and nobody sniped me.


Well, I'd be a bit worried about buying a CPU that had issues with it, but it seems to have worked out surprisingly well for you 


Jstn7477 said:


> Speaking of Phenoms, I just gutted my dad's home computer and put in his new ASRock 990FX Extreme4 to replace what we believe is a misbehaving ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3. So far, it seems to be working, but the true test is letting it run for a few days.
> 
> Norton, I'm still considering your Athlon II X4 640. It's certainly better than my current Phenom X3 8550. I really shouldn't have sold a 965BE for $50 last year had I known I was going to keep this rig going. I suppose I got too carried away with purging the Phenoms out of my farm late last year in order to make money for i7 chips and their incredibly low power consumption.



The low cost of the PhII equipment is certainly appealing--but I love that the 3770k does just over 5k PPD for about 80W DC (w/ my old TX750 should be 100w AC)

I'm going to try and bring another C2D or i3 online soon--just gotta stick a system or two somewhere else first


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2013)

Well guys, I won't be here this weekend.  We are going to Disney World Orlando to use up our last free day (before it expires in June), and I hope it's not so super crowded 

My main rig will crunch, but I think I'll shut down the second one for the next 2 days while I'm away.  For some reason, I feel better with just the one running while I'm away


----------



## t_ski (May 25, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Unfortunately, it's only a 13x chip and I'd be lucky to get 3GHz out of it on my nForce 3. The Athlon is a 15x chip, but of course lacks the L3 cache of the Phenom. It's a toss-up I guess. If you're willing to just part with the chip, send me an offer. I'd still love to have a 960T or something like that, or a C3 Deneb or equivalent. The board only supports up to quad cores, cannot unlock chips, the HTT only goes up to 230 before becoming unstable, and voltage controls are locked on non-BE chips.



PM sent


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2013)

Just got back home from being out of town for a week and have my rigs back up and crunching but we are leaving town again in a couple hours. Short trip this time. Coming back Monday so I will leave the rigs on.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2013)

Swapped the ram between my main rig and my FX-6200 rig a few days ago. Now the main rig is fine and the FX-6200 is throwing BSOD's so it looks like the 1866 GSkill Ares ram has gone farging bad on me :shadedshu

   I picked up a 4x4GB kit of 1600 Patriot ram in the FS section for a decent price but that won't be here for a few days so I may end up shutting down the 6200 rig until then. 

   I'll contact GSkill next week and see if they will RMA the Ares w/o driving me nuts about it.  

   Anyone else have issues with ram getting unstable in their crunchers? This is the 2nd or 3rd set I've had problems with... I always use a decent brand of DDR3 with good specs and usually not overclocked. The only brand/model I don't recall having trouble with is Corsair Vengeance sticks (2x4GB kits, DDR3 1600, Cas 9, 1.5v)


----------



## t_ski (May 26, 2013)

Only trouble I've had with parts was probably due to leaving the office window open during the winter to try to combat the heat, only to make the humidity drop so low I started zapping things.

Are there any commonalities?  If the same rig was killing ram it could be the mobo or the power supply.


----------



## mjkmike (May 26, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Hey Mike, ya ole hound dog, how the heck are ya man?



Working my ass off soo much I'm afraid to take a shit.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Only trouble I've had with parts was probably due to leaving the office window open during the winter to try to combat the heat, only to make the humidity drop so low I started zapping things.
> 
> Are there any commonalities?  If the same rig was killing ram it could be the mobo or the power supply.



Different rigs, different mobos (type and brand), different cpus (FX and PII), different psu's (all good quality ones), all are kept cool (under 55-60C depending on chip).... the only commonalities are they are all AMD and they all crunch @100% 24/7 

*Note- I haven't run the Intel rigs very long so I can't compare anything against those and, as stated, this never happened to any Corsair Vengeance ram...


----------



## t_ski (May 26, 2013)

What brands/models have died on you?  I know that some stuff is made for Intel systems and has tight voltage ranges.  Going outside those ranges can sometimes either fry your CPU or the ram.  Are you running these sticks stock (SPD or XMP), or are you tweaking the timings & voltages to allow them to run stable in your rigs?


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What brands/models have died on you?  I know that some stuff is made for Intel systems and has tight voltage ranges.  Going outside those ranges can sometimes either fry your CPU or the ram.  Are you running these sticks stock (SPD or XMP), or are you tweaking the timings & voltages to allow them to run stable in your rigs?



I usually run at spec in the FX (1600) and under spec in the PII's (1333) and stick to the rated voltage (1.5v... I avoid 1.6 or 1.65v ram) and only run 2 sticks per rig. The ram is usually fine for at least 6 months before I've had problems.

This has only happened a few times so it may just be bad luck... idk 

The only other commonality is that all of the ram that went bad was purchased new

** EDIT- heading out for Memorial Day burgers and beers no beer.. be back in a few hours   **

*UPDATE*
Ran memtest86 on the ram and it's over 140k errors after 5 minutes 


Spoiler: pic


----------



## t_ski (May 27, 2013)

I have no clue then.  Try googling your issue and see if other report the same thing.


----------



## [Ion] (May 27, 2013)

All I can offer is that RAM generally seems to be the single most unreliable part of a computer--I build a lot of computers and have more bad RAM than everything else combined...


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> All I can offer is that RAM generally seems to be the single most unreliable part of a computer--I build a lot of computers and have more bad RAM than everything else combined...



Could be why most ram offers a lifetime warranty. This ram is definitely borked (1.5 million+ errors w/memtest)

Anyone have any experience with RMA'ng GSkill products?


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Could be why most ram offers a lifetime warranty. This ram is definitely borked (1.5 million+ errors w/memtest)
> 
> Anyone have any experience with RMA'ng GSkill products?



They are pretty good. They did not need a receipt nor did they put up any resistance when I RMA'd some RAM a few months ago. Turnaround time is excellent as well.


----------



## Arjai (May 27, 2013)

Aside from spending 2 hours downloading 3D Mark, the server speed was ridiculously slow, I stared at this most of the day, while sipping coffee. 

Happy Memorial Day, from me, a Vet, to all of you! 

I also spent some time dreaming of the day I have a couple of these, fully loaded, for fun!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> Anyone else have issues with ram getting unstable in their crunchers? This is the 2nd or 3rd set I've had problems with... I always use a decent brand of DDR3 with good specs and usually not overclocked. The only brand/model I don't recall having trouble with is Corsair Vengeance sticks (2x4GB kits, DDR3 1600, Cas 9, 1.5v)



I myself haven't had any memory problems with any rigs. And as you know one rig is running the same memory as yours just the lower 1600 mhz stuff. Also I am running 4x 4gb in that rig without issues. I also believe mine is a tad older. The other rigs are running cheapie stuff except Selene, which is running GSkill Ripjaws.


----------



## TRWOV (May 28, 2013)

I've done well with Kingston ValueRAM sticks. The memory is basically overvolted from the get go on these older 780/880 boards so getting 1600Mhz is easy. Haven't got any crashes... yet *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2013)

I've pretty much exclusively used G.Skill Ripjaws/(X) in all my DDR3 machines without issue. Perhaps your sticks were part of a bad batch or something if they were manufactured at similar dates.


----------



## [Ion] (May 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> Could be why most ram offers a lifetime warranty. This ram is definitely borked (1.5 million+ errors w/memtest)
> 
> Anyone have any experience with RMA'ng GSkill products?



I had to RMA one of my sets of G.SKILL RIPJAWS--very easy.  I don't think they need a receipt or even check the purchase date


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2013)

*WCG teases new project (News release)*

WCG posted a project update today which included this blurb:

*a new project from the Ontario Cancer Institute is in the works!*

Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=302


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2013)

*Slk230*

Well as some of you might have noticed I really haven't been on here a lot the last couple of months. This is due to working on a recent purchased Mercedes Benz 1999 SLK230 AMG Sport.

Figured I would throw up some pictures as I finalllllllllly got around to taking photo's of it. 

*Top Up*





*Top Part way stowed*





*Top Down Images*

















I have had to repair the top, front bumper, headlights, and replace one tail light. The top was the huge issue! It is run by a hydraulic pump in the trunk and I had to pull it, get the rebuild kit, and completely rebuild that dang thing! Kit alone was almost $400 shipped to me. 

However I did get the vehicle for a steal so putting bucks into it to make it right is okay. I purchased the car mainly for a resale purpose and will still come out fair on it.


----------



## Bow (May 29, 2013)

Nice Ride


----------



## TRWOV (May 29, 2013)

Are we showing off our cars too?






That costed me a clean shirt 

Nice ride stinger


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2013)

Nice car Stinger. German cars are pretty nice. I bought my wife a 01' BMW 740i earlier this year. She absolutely loves it.


----------



## [Ion] (May 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> WCG posted a project update today which included this blurb:
> 
> *a new project from the Ontario Cancer Institute is in the works!*
> 
> ...



I saw that earlier--I'm really hopeful that this might be another GPU-accelerated project


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 29, 2013)

> The Human Proteome Folding project is a larger and ongoing initiative that is being closed *due to governmental budget cuts*.


Now that's a bummer.
No matter the case, I always hate governmental budget cuts. *shakes fist furiously*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2013)

back for a bit, running the 3570K at night atm


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2013)

(FIH) The Don said:


> back for a bit, running the 3570K at night atm



Good to see you back 

Looks like the ram was definitely bad on my main rig so I will be doing the RMA thing on the GSkill Ares set when I get a chance. I have a 2x4GB set of Ripjaws happily crunching away in it now and one of the Patriot 2x4GB DDR3 1600 sets I picked up in the FS section running w/o issue in the FX-6200 rig.

It's nice to have the whole farm back crunching again


----------



## TRWOV (May 30, 2013)

Switched two rigs to crunch for HPF and GFAM exclusively. Daddy wants those ruby badges.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 30, 2013)

(FIH) The Don said:


> back for a bit, running the 3570K at night atm



woot


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Switched two rigs to crunch for HPF and GFAM exclusively. Daddy wants those ruby badges.



You already have the Ruby badge for GFAM?


----------



## TRWOV (May 30, 2013)

oh right... when did that happen? well... daddy wants his sapphire badges 

Got a second 880GM-USB3 board so I might get a 500Mhz bump across 6 cores soon


----------



## [Ion] (May 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Now that's a bummer.
> No matter the case, I always hate governmental budget cuts. *shakes fist furiously*


Indeed.  It's a shame to see a project end due to circumstances that are so easily avoidable.  I'm against pretty much all budget cuts (except to the military)--particularly those that target science and social programs.

But we deal with what we have, and I suppose that for the time being this means more work will be done on other projects.


(FIH) The Don said:


> back for a bit, running the 3570K at night atm


Awesome--the IVB crunchers are amazing for the power output.  5.3k PPD from my 3770k at 100w AC! 


Norton said:


> Good to see you back
> 
> Looks like the ram was definitely bad on my main rig so I will be doing the RMA thing on the GSkill Ares set when I get a chance. I have a 2x4GB set of Ripjaws happily crunching away in it now and one of the Patriot 2x4GB DDR3 1600 sets I picked up in the FS section running w/o issue in the FX-6200 rig.
> 
> It's nice to have the whole farm back crunching again


I'm glad to hear that it was a relatively simple issue and you have it under control 


TRWOV said:


> Switched two rigs to crunch for HPF and GFAM exclusively. Daddy wants those ruby badges.



Good luck!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2013)

This appears to have been posted yesterday. In case someone missed it:
End of the Help Conquer Cancer project


----------



## Aquinus (May 30, 2013)

Better than my car. My 2001 Saab 9-5 Aero has a new grind/vibration in 1st gear and reverse after my car wouldn't roll backwards in reverse and after me and the tow truck forcing it to, so the transmission might be on its way out.  

Also on a slightly sad note, my output will be practically non-existent for maybe a month-ish. Despite my car issues there is light at the end of the tunnel, I will be moving into a duplex from my current apartment in about a month.


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2013)

Hmmm, what to do...I like/ dis-like WIN8. I was holding on for SP1, because there was talk of bringing the 'Start' button back. They did, but it just brings one back to the start screen.

However, supposedly, there will be a 'Boot to Desktop' option. That I can live with.

That 'Start' screen? Wow, gee it was fun. For about 30 seconds. Everytime I have to see it? Feels like I am being punished by a team of dumbasses for being slighty more intelligent than a waffle! 

Anyways, Mashable article.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Hmmm, what to do...I like/ dis-like WIN8. I was holding on for SP1, because there was talk of bringing the 'Start' button back. They did, but it just brings one back to the start screen.
> 
> However, supposedly, there will be a 'Boot to Desktop' option. That I can live with.
> 
> ...



Thank-you buddy


----------



## TRWOV (May 30, 2013)

Cruncher03 was in a re-starting loop yesterday; had to flush the remaining buffer to get it to work again. I don't know if switching it to HPF made it go bananas so back to default it went. Cruncher02 is doing fine.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2013)

*MrFoldy* apparently stopped folding on the GTX 580's today (no change in F@H points since early this am). I'm not sure what happened... stopped by to check on it yesterday and it was running perfectly fine  

**EDIT- nvm... just got a 40k update  **

It appears to still be crunching- reported just under 3k points so far today, which is normal. Will have to try to get to the site tomorrow to check on it :shadedshu

On a side note, UPS just dropped off a package from NewEgg with a Red/Black metal container inside


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> *MrFoldy* apparently stopped folding on the GTX 580's today (no change in F@H points since early this am). I'm not sure what happened... stopped by to check on it yesterday and it was running perfectly fine
> 
> It appears so to still be crunching- reported just under 3k points so far today, which is normal. Will have to try to get to the site tomorrow to check on it :shadedshu
> 
> On a side note, UPS just dropped off a package from NewEgg with a Red/Black metal container inside



Do you run any remote administration software on your rigs, e.g. TeamViewer? TeamViewer makes administrating my machines super easy since most are headless, and I can check in on them from home unless they have frozen or a power surge shut them off (some won't automatically power on again especially with some types of surges). 

Did you buy another FX-8350?


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Do you run any remote administration software on your rigs, e.g. TeamViewer? TeamViewer makes administrating my machines super easy since most are headless, and I can check in on them from home unless they have frozen or a power surge shut them off (some won't automatically power on again especially with some types of surges).



No remote access- I just build em', get em' stable, run em'.... I just monitor their output through WCG/FreeDC and stop by to either check them or upload/download them while at work. I may do some form of remote access in the future if/when they are running in a more "communication-friendly" environment.



> Did you buy another FX-8350?


Gotta stop listening to the voices in my head one of these days -


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2013)

Going to be waiting on the H60 to get the AMD rig going again.  Had booted it up for a few minutes the other day at 100% on WCG and didn't last long at all before it crashed.  I still think it's a heat thing, if that doesn't fix it, the I don't know what I'm going to do with this thing.  All I have to spare is just RAM and that didn't fix it.  Either heat or borked OS?


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Going to be waiting on the H60 to get the AMD rig going again.  Had booted it up for a few minutes the other day at 100% on WCG and didn't last long at all before it crashed.  I still think it's a heat thing, if that doesn't fix it, the I don't know what I'm going to do with this thing.  All I have to spare is just RAM and that didn't fix it.  Either heat or borked OS?



What board is that chip running on?

Also

Did you try running it with the stock heatpipe cooler?
*never really liked the mounting system on that Spire TME3 cooler :shadedshu


**UPDATE- looks the the GTX 580's are still folding- just got a large update... around 40k points  **


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 31, 2013)

So bad it's good! 
(the timings, frequency, DDR generation, CPU family, CPU process...)










Jstn7477 said:


> Do you run any remote administration software on your rigs, e.g. TeamViewer? TeamViewer makes administrating my machines super easy since most are headless, and I can check in on them from home unless they have frozen or a power surge shut them off (some won't automatically power on again especially with some types of surges).



How do You run Teamviewer on headless systems? o__O


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2013)

I upgraded my AGP rig from a Phenom X3 8550 to an Athlon II X4 640 today, as well as added a WD Raptor 36GB as a dedicated pagefile drive since XP x86 and a 160GB IDE drive is a snail. I'm going to try some further overclocking beyond 3.2GHz soon, although my slow DDR2 will likely hold me back (currently have 2x1GB single sided 800s and 2x512 533s at 700MHz, since this computer can only use 3.2GB anyway).



Vinska said:


> How do You run Teamviewer on headless systems? o__O



Huh? It runs fine aside from the computers usually picking 1024*768 if a monitor is not connected. Most computers don't care if the keyboard/mouse/monitor are missing, and if they do, you can just set the BIOS to ignore any errors on POST. All most of my computers have is a power cable and Ethernet or WiFi.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 31, 2013)

@Jstn7477 Oh lol so they have a GUI running, just not connected to anything?
My headless cruncher doesn't get such a "tasty treat" as "GUI" 
"Waste a minuscule amount of CPU cycles on a GUI that does nothing? Not on my watch!" *rips it out mercilessly*


----------



## TRWOV (May 31, 2013)

My other 1055t can't take 3.5Ghz. 3.3Ghz will have to do.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> Spire TME3 cooler :shadedshu


 And neither do I. 
I am going to replace my Spire with the spare Cm 212+ I have. 



TRWOV said:


> My other 1055t can't take 3.5Ghz. 3.3Ghz will have to do.


What board do you have it on? I had one of mine on a Gigabyte 890Xa-Ud3 and couldn't get it past 3.2. Popped it into a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and it did 3.5 right out the gate.


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> No remote access- I just build em', get em' stable, run em'.... I just monitor their output through WCG/FreeDC and stop by to either check them or upload/download them while at work. I may do some form of remote access in the future if/when they are running in a more "communication-friendly" environment.
> 
> 
> Gotta stop listening to the voices in my head one of these days -


Enjoy your new CPU! 
Do you have the rest of a rig for it?


Vinska said:


> @Jstn7477 Oh lol so they have a GUI running, just not connected to anything?
> My headless cruncher doesn't get such a "tasty treat" as "GUI"
> "Waste a minuscule amount of CPU cycles on a GUI that does nothing? Not on my watch!" *rips it out mercilessly*



Exactly!  My 3770k hasn't been connected to peripherals in a month or so--it's just next to the desk plugged in to power and ethernet and running.  Every time it's turned on it announces that there is no keyboard detected, but after 30 seconds it boots Windows anyways and then I check on it from time to time via Teamviewer.


----------



## TRWOV (May 31, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> wsadsadsawsasdwdaswsadwsdawwdsadasasdwwwdsasdawsdaasdwwsadwdsawasdsawdsawdsawsadWhat board do you have it on? I had one of mine on a Gigabyte 890Xa-Ud3 and couldn't get it past 3.2. Popped it into a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and it did 3.5 right out the gate.



GA-880GM-USB3. I think it's the CPU, I have another 880GM+1055t combo that does 3.5 just fine and I haven't fine tuned it yet, maybe I could squeeze an extra 100Mhz or so.


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

If you're at the point of trying to get the last 100MHz out of it I think you should re-consider--when you're that close to the peak it will likely be less reliable and the additional performance/watt becomes unpleasant to say the least...


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 31, 2013)

*sigh* I might have to tune down on crunching.
My power bills were crazy over the past couple of months.
Me and my pops measured the power usage of my both boxen. Over a month, when crunching, my boxen alone (not counting monitors and other stuff) use up power that equals 25% of my monthly income by cost. More than five times as much when compared to what they'd pull if idling.
I'll see if I can think of some solution to this problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> What board is that chip running on?
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



It's on the stock cooler.   Board is a Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 I believe?


----------



## TRWOV (May 31, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *sigh* I might have to tune down on crunching.
> My power bills were crazy over the past couple of months.
> Me and my pops measured the power usage of my both boxen. Over a month, when crunching, my boxen alone (not counting monitors and other stuff) use up power that equals 25% of my monthly income by cost. More than five times as much when compared to what they'd pull if idling.
> I'll see if I can think of some solution to this problem.



I hear you. During the last HCC stretch my power bill was crazy too but I was running 8 rigs, 3 7870s and 3 7770s. I'm hoping that the setup I'm running now will be more economical but if we get another GPU project I'll downsize to 2 rigs with 2 7870s and call it a day. Maybe throw in my main during challenges. 

I might "upgrade" the office CCTV PC with an X6 if I get my hands on a 95w model. Apart from that I don't think I can add much more to my farm.



Also, it seems that it was the RAM what held back the other 1055t. I lowered the multi to 5.33 and to 3.5Ghz it went


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 1, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *sigh* I might have to tune down on crunching.
> My power bills were crazy over the past couple of months.
> Me and my pops measured the power usage of my both boxen. Over a month, when crunching, my boxen alone (not counting monitors and other stuff) use up power that equals 25% of my monthly income by cost. More than five times as much when compared to what they'd pull if idling.
> I'll see if I can think of some solution to this problem.





TRWOV said:


> I hear you. During the last HCC stretch my power bill was crazy too but I was running 8 rigs, 3 7870s and 3 7770s. I'm hoping that the setup I'm running now will be more economical but if we get another GPU project I'll downsize to 2 rigs with 2 7870s and call it a day. Maybe throw in my main during challenges.
> 
> I might "upgrade" the office CCTV PC with an X6 if I get my hands on a 95w model. Apart from that I don't think I can add much more to my farm.
> 
> ...



Never crunch 24/7 on such a high-end rigs, especially not overclocked. Overclocking those i7s, 1085ts and whatnot to like 4GHz and letting those crunch numbers non-stop is asking for trouble. Limit yourself to <4 PCs and do not OC, and power draw should be much lower. Compensating for the power draw by lighting/heating/cooling the house efficiently is a good idea too.

Fortunately, my crunching addiction is pretty much under control.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 1, 2013)

According to HW Monitor, the 1090t is pulling 130w at the socket and the 1055ts are doing 140w each so with the hard drives and everything else I guess I'm pulling about 200w per rig, 240w at the wall. 

I was running these with cheapo <70% PSUs before I got the Earthwatts plus I'm running less than half of what I was during HCC so I think I'll be looking at a 2/3 cut next month. 

My apartment is always on the shadow of one of the adjacent buildings so these actually act like my heaters


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Never crunch 24/7 on such a high-end rigs, especially not overclocked. Overclocking those i7s, 1085ts and whatnot to like 4GHz and letting those crunch numbers non-stop is asking for trouble. Limit yourself to <4 PCs and do not OC, and power draw should be much lower. Compensating for the power draw by lighting/heating/cooling the house efficiently is a good idea too.
> 
> Fortunately, my crunching addiction is pretty much under control.


Yes and no.  The FX-8 CPUs overclocked use a tremendous amount of power, and the PPD/W of many older CPUs is pretty bad at this point.  But the IVB and to a slightly lesser extent SB CPUs are wicked efficient--5.3k PPD from a 3770k at 4GHz and 100w at the wall.  With the electric rates here, that costs about 22 cents a day to run.  Entirely reasonable IMO


TRWOV said:


> According to HW Monitor, the 1090t is pulling 130w at the socket and the 1055ts are doing 140w each so with the hard drives and everything else I guess I'm pulling about 200w per rig, 240w at the wall.
> 
> I was running these with cheapo <70% PSUs before I got the Earthwatts plus I'm running less than half of what I was during HCC so I think I'll be looking at a 2/3 cut next month.
> 
> My apartment is always on the shadow of one of the adjacent buildings so these actually act like my heaters



Yeah, more efficient PSUs help enormously.  At this point I'm only running 80+ PSUs and there's still even considerable room for improvement here.  What is the weather like where you are in Mexico?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 1, 2013)

I just want to let you guys know I'm taking a break for a little bit.  You'll see me drop in the pie, but don't worry - I'm going to be just fine


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 1, 2013)

wow, 5.3k for 100w sounds delicious... but then again I got my fleet for the cost of two 3770ks


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a 4770K, ASRock Z87 Extreme6 and a tube of Arctic MX-4 ordered as of this morning. As I've done before, I'm going to swap these parts into my home rig and pass down my current 3770K/Z77 gear to the DC farm. I'm probably going to sell my mATX 3770K rig to my father and he plans on passing down his 1045T/790GX to my mom for an office computer at work. He is also considering getting an FX-8350 for his home computer now that he has the 990FX Extreme4 (currently using the old 1100T). Can't wait!


----------



## hat (Jun 2, 2013)

You must share OC results.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> wow, 5.3k for 100w sounds delicious... but then again I got my fleet for the cost of two 3770ks


I had Binge pick up the 3770k at MicroCenter for me, so the total cost for this system has been just over $500 ($410 for the mobo/CPU, $40 for RAM, $10 for a HDD, $20 for the cooler, and $30 each for the PSU and case).  It's also dead silent, so it makes a good discrete system 


Jstn7477 said:


> I have a 4770K, ASRock Z87 Extreme6 and a tube of Arctic MX-4 ordered as of this morning. As I've done before, I'm going to swap these parts into my home rig and pass down my current 3770K/Z77 gear to the DC farm. I'm probably going to sell my mATX 3770K rig to my father and he plans on passing down his 1045T/790GX to my mom for an office computer at work. He is also considering getting an FX-8350 for his home computer now that he has the 990FX Extreme4 (currently using the old 1100T). Can't wait!



Awesome!  I'm thinking of picking up either a 4770k combo or FX8350 combo before too long, but I've yet to decide which.  Do let us know what the output and OC of it is---hopefully it's even better than IVB for PDP/W

Would your uATX 3770k system keep crunching?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 3, 2013)

What is the ppd of the fx8350? What is its ppd/watt compared to say the 3770k?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2013)

I just ordered a i7-4770K, a MSI board and G.Skill ram to replace my current main rig. Been itching too long to build a new main rig I also have two MSI GTX 780's coming to replace the 7970's.


----------



## hat (Jun 3, 2013)

You too HammerON.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 3, 2013)

8350 would be 4.4K I think


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 8350 would be 4.4K I think



I get 5.5-6k with mine@ stock


----------



## Nordic (Jun 3, 2013)

Using the ppd above, and these wattage numbers:
5.3k ppd/ 166 watts = 31 ppd/watt
5.75k ppd/ 213 watts = 27 ppd/watt

Roughly going by amazon prices I would say $300 for 3770k and $180 for 8350.
5.3k ppd/ $300 = 17 ppd/$
5.75k ppd/ $180 = 31 ppd/$

5.3k ppd/ 166 watts/$300 = 0.106 ppd/watt/$
5.75k ppd/ 213 watts/$180 = 0.15 ppd/watt/$

I was doing this math for my own curiosity but thought I would share.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Using the ppd above, and these wattage numbers:
> 5.3k ppd/ 166 watts = 31 ppd/watt
> 5.75k ppd/ 213 watts = 27 ppd/watt
> 
> ...



lol, at least AMD reduced the 4.8GHz overclock wattage by ~220w with the FX-8350. I'd be interested to see some results from more modest frequencies e.g. 4.2-4.4GHz where you don't need a practically exponential voltage increase to be stable. I think we can agree that the first-gen FX chips were horrible, though.

EDIT: Some more numbers for you. Both my 3770K chips at 4.3GHz/1.2v read about 65w under full BOINC load at the package, and my 2600K at 4.0GHz/1.275v reads 85w under the same load. Package wattage was obtained using OpenHardwareMonitor and likely doesn't account for VRM or any other losses. Maybe sometime this week (like when I tear down my rig) I will get some numbers at the wall of my 3770K with integrated graphics and a Gold rated PSU. We'll see.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> What is the ppd of the fx8350? What is its ppd/watt compared to say the 3770k?


PPD/W is certainly much better on the Intel CPU.  From AnandTech's measurements, a loaded FX-8350 uses about a hundred watts more than a loaded 3770k--or nearly twice as much.  But it's also $140 cheaper initially, so that helps.


HammerON said:


> I just ordered a i7-4770K, a MSI board and G.Skill ram to replace my current main rig. Been itching too long to build a new main rig I also have two MSI GTX 780's coming to replace the 7970's.


So many changes!  Are you going to keep around the old equipment for crunching?


Jstn7477 said:


> lol, at least AMD reduced the 4.8GHz overclock wattage by ~220w with the FX-8350. I'd be interested to see some results from more modest frequencies e.g. 4.2-4.4GHz where you don't need a practically exponential voltage increase to be stable. I think we can agree that the first-gen FX chips were horrible, though.
> 
> EDIT: Some more numbers for you. Both my 3770K chips at 4.3GHz/1.2v read about 65w under full BOINC load at the package, and my 2600K at 4.0GHz/1.275v reads 85w under the same load. Package wattage was obtained using OpenHardwareMonitor and likely doesn't account for VRM or any other losses. Maybe sometime this week (like when I tear down my rig) I will get some numbers at the wall of my 3770K with integrated graphics and a Gold rated PSU. We'll see.



CPUID HWMonitor says that my 3770ks @ 4.3/1.16v are low-60w at the package running a mix of WCG projects.  Even with a crappy, massively-overrated 80+ PSU like I have it can't be more than 100w AC (running an otherwise minimal build with a pump, one fan, one RAM stick, and one HDD).

You guys really are tempting me into a FX---we'll see.  Still more stuff to sell, and then it's a possibility 


James, if you want to re-calculate I have to imagine that a minimal system is more efficient than the ones bit-tech is using (at least Justin's i7s and my i7 are much less than theirs are using).


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know about a vanilla clocked FX-8350, but my whole FX-8320 box pulls 280W[1] from the power grid when crunching.
Clocked @ 3.9GHz, it does over 6K ppd. That is, when I run it full time (which I rarely do lately due to a lot of gayming while booted to windoze)

[1] Note that my box has three HDDs, an optical drive, a shitload of high performance of fans and runs the Nvidia's GTX 560 (AKA Fire Hazard Chip) in its full power mode / top clocks [to drive two monitors w/ high refresh rate]. Thus, I'd guesstimate the CPU itself pulls at most 180W.
Also, I don't remember seeing it pull more than 140W as reported by HWMonitor while running linpack.

Just my 0.02€ into the topic.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I don't know about a vanilla clocked FX-8350, but my whole FX-8320 box pulls 280W[1] from the power grid when crunching.
> Clocked @ 3.9GHz, it does over 6K ppd. That is, when I run it full time (which I rarely do lately due to a lot of gayming while booted to windoze)
> 
> [1] Note that my box has three HDDs, an optical drive, a shitload of high performance of fans and runs the Nvidia's GTX 560 (AKA Fire Hazard Chip) in its full power mode / top clocks [to drive two monitors w/ high refresh rate]. Thus, I'd guesstimate the CPU itself pulls at most 180W.
> ...



If the CPU is rarely more than 140w then I'd imagine a bare-bones setup (1 HDD, 1 or 2 fans, and like a Geforce 8400GS) would be no more than 200w load, even with a relatively inefficient PSU.  Gold could probably get it down to maybe 175w.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If the CPU is rarely more than 140w then I'd imagine a bare-bones setup (1 HDD, 1 or 2 fans, and like a Geforce 8400GS) would be no more than 200w load, even with a relatively inefficient PSU.  Gold could probably get it down to maybe 175w.



My FX-8120 box draws 150W from the grid. Runs @ 3.5 GHz and does ~6.1K ppd.
It would draw less, but I have a PSU with piss-poor efficiency.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 3, 2013)

You are running Linux on both your rigs full time, correct? I remember getting around 6.5-7K on a 2600K 4GHz with Ubuntu.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes I am!
My system specs are up to date here on the forums, showing the OSes.
('cept that the CPU / memory clocks listed there for my main box are "gayming" clocks. I use that for, uhm... "gayming", OFC.  But too hot / inefficient to crunch.)


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> My FX-8120 box draws 150W from the grid. Runs @ 3.5 GHz and does ~6.1K ppd.
> It would draw less, but I have a PSU with piss-poor efficiency.


Well, all things considered 6.1k PPD from 150w isn't too bad.  What PSU do you have it running with?


Jstn7477 said:


> You are running Linux on both your rigs full time, correct? I remember getting around 6.5-7K on a 2600K 4GHz with Ubuntu.



Wow--I should really put Linux on my dedicated crunchers.  That's quite a good bit better (by about 25-30%) than I'm getting under Win7 on my 3770k.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--I should really put Linux on my dedicated crunchers.  That's quite a good bit better (by about 25-30%) than I'm getting under Win7 on my 3770k.



I may have to so the same on a rig or two

The i7-980X I was running pulled 10-12k ppd consistently using Linux (it was clocked @4.1Ghz)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What PSU do you have it running with?


and alas:


Vinska said:


> My system specs are up to date here on the forums





Spoiler



It's Corsair CX500


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> I may have to so the same on a rig or two
> 
> The i7-980X I was running pulled 10-12k ppd consistently using Linux (it was clocked @4.1Ghz)


Wow.  I'd imagine that Linux+24/7 on the 3930k would get 11-14k then---shame that neither of those are feasible.  At least I can probably get more out of the 3770k and then the 2700k and whatever else I have as dedicated crunchers this fall..


Vinska said:


> and alas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not that bad...
I thought that it was like a Dynex or something junky like that.  Even the cheap Corsair PSUs do fine.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 3, 2013)

wow, why would that be? I'd think that both 64bit clients would give the same ppd regardless of OS. I know that Windows uses more resources than Linux but even Vista idles at 1-2% load.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> wow, why would that be? I'd think that both 64bit clients would give the same ppd regardless of OS. I know that Windows uses more resources than Linux but even Vista idles at 1-2% load.



Two options:  either the BOINC benchmark on Linux scores higher (this is why x64 is better than x86, mostly, as the benchmark scores higher) or there are things under the hood that are more efficient.  I am surprised, however, as with a modern system idle load is basically 1% or less--which wouldn't be responsible for the 25%+ delta seen.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 3, 2013)

I will look for some other wattage numbers, bit-tech was the first I found.

I poked around through about 6 different 3770k reviews. Load wattage ranged from 112-222 with most having ~140. If I changed the wattage to the numbers you guys give me:

Using the ppd above, and these wattage numbers:
5.3k ppd/ 100 watts = 53 ppd/watt
5.75k ppd/ 150 watts = 38 ppd/watt

Roughly going by amazon prices I would say $300 for 3770k and $180 for 8350.
5.3k ppd/ $300 = 17 ppd/$
5.75k ppd/ $180 = 31 ppd/$

5.3k ppd/ 100 watts/$300 = 0.17 ppd/watt/$
5.75k ppd/ 150 watts/$180 = 0.21 ppd/watt/$


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

A very awesome package just arrived from Scotland 

Stay tuned....


----------



## Nordic (Jun 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> A very awesome package just arrived from Scotland
> 
> Stay tuned....


Which system is it going in? Watercooled or air cooled? TELL US EVERYTHING


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, what james888 said! 

P.S. Is it just me or did our cruncher badges just disappear?


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Which system is it going in? Watercooled or air cooled? TELL US EVERYTHING



This will be my first water cooled cruncher/folder project using the *PowerColor LCS 7970* that I've just received from *the54void* 

I will start a thread of the rig rebuild later in the week but here's the quick rundown of the pieces.

Case- Fractal Define R4
Mobo- Asus M5A97 Evo
CPU- FX8350
Ram- 2x4GB Corsair DDR3 1600
GPU- PowerColor LCS 7970
Cooler- Swiftech H220 (customized)
PSU- Corsair TX850 or SeaSonic X-Gold 750 (haven't decided yet)
Fans- Yes... plenty 
*final specs may change during the rebuild

This a rebuild of the Norton 3 rig in my sig and all possible due to the generousity of the54thvoid (Thanks again Bud!)


----------



## Nordic (Jun 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> P.S. Is it just me or did our cruncher badges just disappear?



Freedc is down so... somethings up.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> Freedc is down so... somethings up.



Odd. It works fine for me.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> I will look for some other wattage numbers, bit-tech was the first I found.
> 
> I poked around through about 6 different 3770k reviews. Load wattage ranged from 112-222 with most having ~140. If I changed the wattage to the numbers you guys give me:
> 
> ...



Okay, I decided to strip down my 3770K mATX rig temporarily to test with a Kill-A-Watt. At 4.3GHz/1.2v, the machine consumed 122w under 8 BOINC threads with the following hardware:

-ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
-Xigmatek Loki CPU cooler with stock fan
-80GB Seagate SATA HDD rated for +5v 0.72A and +12v 0.38A
-Sony 24x DVD burner (likely negligible power consumption at idle)
-Rosewill RG530 80% efficiency PSU
-No case fans aside from the PSU fan and the 92mm CPU fan were plugged in. If they were, they added 6 watts to the power consumption.

On Windows, this machine has a 5.65K PPD average on Windows 7 x64 using 87.5% of the CPU for BOINC. The remaining 12.5% is allocated for the GPUs (which were uninstalled for testing) to use for F@H. I momentarily allowed 8 threads to be used for testing. This processor is good for around 7K PPD average +/-500 PPD in Ubuntu (got that on my 2600K 4.4GHz last year when it wasn't running GPUs), but I cannot run it on my main machines because they house GPUs that require Windows to use for F@H purposes.

There may also be some test errata concerning what projects the machines are running and the point value of those projects. I have opted into all projects on my machines, which may not be the case for some other machines. Apparently from some posts not too long ago, there can be a significant PPD difference between projects.

Overall, the results are a toss up. AMD's inefficiencies are made up for the quite low initial cost of the equipment. Intel has superior efficiency and single-thread performance, but the latest i7 chips are $350 which is nearly double that of an FX chip. Also add into the fact that some people's energy costs per KWHR are double that of others, and comparing platforms further becomes troublesome. Just my two cents. 

I've yet to see what a 4th generation i7 does with WCG, but I will gladly share my results with you guys next week when my equipment comes in and has been running long enough to generate a suitable average PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting power results--even with your system clocked 7.5% higher than mine that's a good 10-15w higher than I would have expected.  Would you mind re-testing with a more efficient PSU?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> Freedc is down so... somethings up.



Down for me too.  Can't ping it either.


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Down for me too.  Can't ping it either.



Their site has been dropping out randomly over the past few hours....


----------



## xvi (Jun 4, 2013)

People over in the Bitcoin mining sites seem to worry a bit more about cost/gain. Their wiki has a pretty good hardware comparison, but results fluctuate depending on what program is used.

Of course, implementation can vary and there's no guarantee results will translate well from Bitcoin mining to WCG, but it might give a little insight as to how various cards stack up. For example, inside each generation (eg, cost/performance of a 7770 vs 7850).

("Mhash/J" being performance per watt, "Mhash/s/$" being, well, yeah.)

Also, those jerks are the ones buying up all the 5870s.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Interesting power results--even with your system clocked 7.5% higher than mine that's a good 10-15w higher than I would have expected.  Would you mind re-testing with a more efficient PSU?



I might be able to. Another thing to note is that the motherboard I tested with uses D2PAK power MOSFETs, which are the cheapest and least efficient variety. I'm pretty sure my other two LGA 1155 boards (Z77 Extreme6 and Z68 Extreme4) use better, low Rds(on) MOSFETs along with more robust circuitry, so maybe I will get around to testing my Z77 Extreme6 when it is ready to be pulled, since it also runs an 87% efficiency PSU. Just a better PSU alone should shave off 10-15 watts or so.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 4, 2013)

If it slipped pass through Your radars - it appears *GFAM* entered *Intermittent* state today.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 4, 2013)

If anyone was curious, a 5800k does about 2k ppd just cpu. The entire system using less than 200 watts which is cool.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> If it slipped pass through Your radars - it appears *GFAM* entered *Intermittent* state today.



I have five queued up and one ready to report.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I have five queued up and one ready to report.



That's what? WUs? Pages of WUs? Tens of WUs?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Two options:  either the BOINC benchmark on Linux scores higher (this is why x64 is better than x86, mostly, as the benchmark scores higher) or there are things under the hood that are more efficient.  I am surprised, however, as with a modern system idle load is basically 1% or less--which wouldn't be responsible for the 25%+ delta seen.



Do not forget that at the lower levels, the GNU C Compiler  (a.k.a. GCC) is handling things a bit differently than whatever compiler has been used for the Windows BOINC clients. I am not someone with programming skills except some basics, so I cannot provide more details.


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jun 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> If it slipped pass through Your radars - it appears GFAM entered Intermittent state today.



I noticed it was getting close a few days ago.
Luckily I increased my cache in time, so I have about 3 pages in progress, and 7 WUs pending.

HPF2 is almost done too, maybe a week left to go.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 5, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I might be able to. Another thing to note is that the motherboard I tested with uses D2PAK power MOSFETs, which are the cheapest and least efficient variety. I'm pretty sure my other two LGA 1155 boards (Z77 Extreme6 and Z68 Extreme4) use better, low Rds(on) MOSFETs along with more robust circuitry, so maybe I will get around to testing my Z77 Extreme6 when it is ready to be pulled, since it also runs an 87% efficiency PSU. Just a better PSU alone should shave off 10-15 watts or so.


That would be great!  I _think_ that my Z77 UD4P has better MOSFETs--so that may explain it as well.  And the different PSU is also certainly important.


Chevalr1c said:


> Do not forget that at the lower levels, the GNU C Compiler  (a.k.a. GCC) is handling things a bit differently than whatever compiler has been used for the Windows BOINC clients. I am not someone with programming skills except some basics, so I cannot provide more details.



You're right, another very realistic possibility.  Either way, Linux is definitely doing something right


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2013)

*FreeDC may go dark???*

It looks like FreeDC is having trouble again and the guy running the site is considering shutting it down 



> Server failed again
> I'm looking,again it's the main drive that takes a beating with a ton of writes, but it really shouldn't have failed this quick. I'm getting very tired of this  I have a spare drive, but this one was an Intel SSD and only lasted 5 months which is crazy. (Unless it's the mobo)
> 
> This can't really go on, I think I have 3 options: 1. Reduce the update frequency to around every 4 hours 2. Rewrite the scripts to use mysql master-slave replication which would require extra hardware 3. Give it all up
> ...


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

That site is a great resource for all crunchers- things won't be the same without it....


----------



## AnnCore (Jun 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> It looks like FreeDC is having trouble again and the guy running the site is considering shutting it down
> 
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today
> ...



I saw earlier, but if it's his SSD that is failing, I wonder why he doesn't use "normal" hard drives in some sort of raid configuration. Granted it isn't as fast, but they are proven.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I saw earlier, but if it's his SSD that is failing, I wonder why he doesn't use "normal" hard drives in some sort of raid configuration. Granted it isn't as fast, but they are proven.



I agree, but without knowing what type of system he's using or resources he has, it's hard to determine why he's having so many issues.


----------



## AnnCore (Jun 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> I agree, but without knowing what type of system he's using or resources he has, it's hard to determine why he's having so many issues.



From his forum:

Good ideas of course - this is all on linux and I certainly could use Ramdisks (or mysql memory tables). I would love to fit the stats tables into Ram but without removing host data and potentially freeing up some other types of data I would need at least 64Gb Ram and more likely 128Gb which would require some high end hardware.

I currently have 32Gb on the DB server which is the max for that particular motherboard.

Here is what I've posted in our private thread.

I have TWO separate databases on two distinct SSD drives.

All updates and calculations are done in the dcfree database to tables name like temp_boinc_user, temp_boinc_team etc etc.

Second database (stats) contains the web facing data with tables named boinc_user, boinc_team etc etc.

Once all updates are done in a single iteration, I copy the database 'files' from dcfree to stats (outside of mysql), so stats then contains both boinc_user and temp_boinc_user. I then drop boinc_user and rename temp_boinc_user-> boinc_user.

This operation is pretty much instantaneous so anyone doing an update on the webpages never tries to access a table that is locked for update.

Problem being though that I write 30Gb of data to the 'stats' drive 20 times per day. That on top of the reads just wears them down.

I could lower the frequency considerably.

I'd love to have the whole 'stats' database in memory personally, but would need 128Gb Ram likely be able to do that (totally new hardware) and it would take some rewrite. (Or remove the hosts part)

Probably other options, but I'm open to suggestions.

*EDIT* this one was an Intel SSD as well which are supposed to be the most robust. Lasted only 5 months. 



So I guess he wants to keep it so the site doesn't have any downtime...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2013)

Really hope Free-DC doesn't shut down.  Its by far my favorite stats website.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 5, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really hope Free-DC doesn't shut down.  Its by far my favorite stats website.



It looks like he won't shut down.  It is the THE place for checking on stats.  Those of who can afford it should give a donation to Bok once he has a plan in place.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 5, 2013)

I think that keeping the db on RAM and committing to (hard) disk twice a day is the way to go. I'd be happy to donate the $25 I got in the last challenge.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree, the DB commits are what is killing the drives. He either needs to get some SLC drives or go with a large HDD array for commits, and try to run as much as he can in RAM to prevent latency issues. If your SSD is pretty full and you write a lit to it, it will easily fail within 6-12 months, and newer flash with less write cycles isn't helping one bit.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 5, 2013)

it makes me wanna cry seeing Free-DC at a state like this


----------



## Bow (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I'll move an X6 to the office CCTV PC after all...














EDIT:


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I think that keeping the db on RAM and committing to (hard) disk twice a day is the way to go. I'd be happy to donate the $25 I got in the last challenge.



I know that I did not spend a whole lot of time searching for it on Freedc but, I also don't know where to find it and cannot, at this time, commit any more time searching.

So, can any of you fine people point me in the direction that leads to me giving Bok some money?

Thanks, and I am sure Bok will be thankful, too.


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I know that I did not spend a whole lot of time searching for it on Freedc but, I also don't know where to find it and cannot, at this time, commit any more time searching.
> 
> So, can any of you fine people point me in the direction that leads to me giving Bok some money?
> 
> Thanks, and I am sure Bok will be thankful, too.



According to his automated message, Bok has requested that we not send donations at this time while he goes though deciding on what to do with his site.

That said, it looks like he found a solution and the site may be back up and running soon 

Keep an eye out for updates on his forum for more updates....

On a side note. Anyone here have any significant database experience? WCG exports their updates in XML format iirc and it would be great if we could develop something here to read their output and generate updates for our Team


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2013)

Turned the quad back on for now. has ran for three days without a lockup or reboot so looks to be going good.

Any word on GPU WU's?


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2013)

The seller re-listed the CPU but now he won't ship worldwide so I can't even bid again.  Why didn't he start the auction at 80 or something in the first place?  Well, I guess I can't help it.





brandonwh64 said:


> Any word on GPU WU's?



There might be an HCC2 but I'd think it won't start soon.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 7, 2013)

*Free-DC Stats*

Looks like Free-DC Stats may be back as early as tomorrow:

Posted today:

"On the webside, I've started doing the changes necessary to make sure any of the static tables are accessed correctly. As long as the overnight tonight works ok, I should be in a position to switch them back on sometime tomorrow. Some things won't work, but I'll be able to fix it up fairly quickly over the coming days."​


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope nobody minds, I kinda said this...


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I hope nobody minds, I kinda said this...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130607/Capture008.jpg



Well said 

If he keeps the site up and starts accepting donations again I'm game for contributing to a "Help FreeDC" fund raising drive. 

Please post any additional news or info that you find....

*UPDATE*- looks like he will have the stats up and running soon and is willing to take donations (see post made in the section Arjai linked to). If someone here would like to start a fund drive for his site then I would suggest posting a planning thread here in the WCG section for it. I'll put one up later tonight if no one else decides to give it a go


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Team- posted a planning thread to see what we could do to help Bok/FreeDC 

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2918011&postcount=1


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2013)

Gonna switch one of the crunchers to Ubuntu. Let's see if I get some extra ppd.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 8, 2013)

Just dropped in to say Hello and say thanks for all the work you boy's and girl's do.

Crunch hard and Crunch harder.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 8, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> Just dropped in to say Hello and say thanks for all the work you boy's and girl's do.
> 
> Crunch hard and Crunch harder.



I been away for some time too but I can see that you have been productive in my absence 

110 days in a dessert in Africa does make you love Scandinavia cold days. Got one rig started again plus the two that ran on/off before. The remaining two i7-970s might fold...


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

*FreeDC is back!!!*

Woot! -


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Woohoo! Hooray! Long live Free-DC! 

And just in time for a meta-stone from me - I just passed 1% of my country's total contribution!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2013)

Was out of town on a 3 day mini-vacation. Back up and running now


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 9, 2013)

hummm... I think the ubuntu experiment is over. I found the cruncher locked-up and had to make a hard reset. Now ubuntu won't load... back to W7.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> hummm... I think the ubuntu experiment is over. I found the cruncher locked-up and had to make a hard reset. Now ubuntu won't load... back to W7.



Damn, you seem to have the worst luck with Linux. I still have a handful of machines running it and they have never done that. Then again, I don't have any that use AMD chipsets though, only Intel or NVIDIA.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 9, 2013)

The first time I used Ubuntu, Boinc would get stuck from time to time but I thought that it was because I had installed it on a USB stick. This time it was a lock-up (mouse and keyboard wouldn't respond, power button did nothing). 

Maybe it doesn't like my overclock? I used my most stable cruncher (no crashes in 20+ days of 24/7 crunching) but then if I run it at stock settings the ppd increase would be null.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 9, 2013)

You could possibly try 100Mhz less and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2013)

I've had overclocks that don't work on Windows do fine in Linux. It's a cruel, but rewarding if tamed mistress.




TRWOV said:


> brandonwh64 said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on GPU WU's?
> ...


Came here looking for this. Thanks!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 10, 2013)

IDK, but for me Linux always ran more stable on OC than Windows. On a almost-but-not-quite-entirely-stable OC, where Windoze borks up every 12 or so hours for me, Linux generally runs with no problems for weeks. [used to run such an OC long ago. Not running now]

MEANWHILE

I had/have a strange issues ATM
My both crunchers went bananas in a very strange way last night. My network connection went out last night - my network gateway sort of hanged [connections could reach the gateway from both sides with no problems, but could not go past it]. And when that happend, my BOINC clients on both boxen started acting weird at the same time:
WUs would run, but then after some running, they would stop and wait in a zombie state. Then I would get a computational error. When I noticed that this morning, most of my WUs were borked up; hardly any left. I restarted BOINC a couple of times, but the problem persisted. And the silliest part - as soon as I regained proper network connection, everything started to run fine again w/out any BOINC restarting or rebooting. Looking at the WU logs, it appears the error for all of them was "process got signal 11", which is a fancy way to say that the WUs kept segfaulting en masse.

So... it appears the situation:
>network completely out?
>WUs run perfectly fine
>network connection half-broken?
>"hey guise let's start segfaulting!"
WHAT THE F*** AM I READING.

strange thing is that every segfault is logged by my system [for security reasons], but I can't see a single segfault being logged from BOINC WUs.
The more I look into it, the easier it is to see that BOINC might be having sanity issues and possibly a bug.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2013)

Vinska said:


> IDK, but for me Linux always ran more stable on OC than Windows. On a almost-but-not-quite-entirely-stable OC, where Windoze borks up every 12 or so hours for me, Linux generally runs with no problems for weeks. [used to run such an OC long ago. Not running now]
> 
> MEANWHILE
> 
> ...



Don't think I've ever seen anyone on here have that issue...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 10, 2013)

gonna get the wife to talk to her father in the hopes of scoring his Q6600 rig for WCG goodness after he gets his new system 

Im also thinking (in hindsight) that i should have bought Win 8 when it was on sale before 'cause im on my last month of resetting the 30 day limit on win 7 >_<


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2013)

Ah, the good ol' Q6600.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 10, 2013)

Now that FreeDC is back I went into my stats and they show a huge spike on Jun 6. I guess its a glitch from the recovery but I just wanted to know if it's the same for everyone.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 10, 2013)

@TRWOV I've got a huge spike at that day, too. And while looking through our teammates' profiles I could see that almost everyone got it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> hummm... I think the ubuntu experiment is over. I found the cruncher locked-up and had to make a hard reset. Now ubuntu won't load... back to W7.



My one rig thats running Ubuntu has a 1055t on a ddr2 gigabyte board. And that install have been through multiple systems. All I have ever done with it is pull the HDD from one rig and pop in into another a boot it up.  By all laws and such it should have boinked the install by now but it is going strong.


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jun 10, 2013)

My stats also have a big jump on Jun. 6, about double my average.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, I've done that with W7 installs too. I don't know what am I doing wrong with Ubuntu. I just install, boot, download boinc and leave it running.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 11, 2013)

Windows issue has been sorted thanks to a certain WCG team member


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Windows issue has been sorted thanks to a certain WCG team member



Woot! 

What setup is this going in?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 11, 2013)

3570K rig has win 7 PRO now


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 12, 2013)

ugh i want the OCI (ontario cancer institute) to announce that new project already, mah GPU's are bored


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 12, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ugh i want the OCI (ontario cancer institute) to announce that new project already, mah GPU's are bored



Tried Folding@Home? Just because it isn't WCG doesn't mean it shouldn't be done.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 12, 2013)

F@H, or POEM@home if you do not wish to run another client beside BOINC. POEM is also about protein folding like F@H.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> F@H, or POEM@home if you do not wish to run another client beside BOINC. POEM is also about protein folding like F@H.



Few years ago I tried DNETC@HOME.  ATI cards handled those very well back then.  Liked that project for some reason.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2013)

well I took my cruncher into work yesterday to use as my work machine and found it crapped out this morning. One of the drives in raid 0 died! Luckily I had a work backup machine I keep in these situations so now I and going to yank the drives and install 3 x 160GB drives in raid 0 that I know are healthy. Should have it back up for points tomorrow.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 12, 2013)

Due to the increasing heat outside (92F) and 82F inside the office, I'm going to indefinitely suspend my oldest machines in an effort to try and keep the office temperature reasonable. Much like Norton's GTX 580 folder overpowering a 20K BTU window A/C, we need a haven from the 100F+ crematory bays and an 82F room is far from relaxing. Seeing as my Haswell system should be up tomorrow night, I can finally suspend the handful of 250-1000 PPD rigs that are still running at the moment and still achieve better PPD.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Due to the increasing heat outside (92F) and 82F inside the office, I'm going to indefinitely suspend my oldest machines in an effort to try and keep the office temperature reasonable. Much like Norton's GTX 580 folder overpowering a 20K BTU window A/C, we need a haven from the 100F+ crematory bays and an 82F room is far from relaxing. Seeing as my Haswell system should be up tomorrow night, I can finally suspend the handful of 250-1000 PPD rigs that are still running at the moment and still achieve better PPD.



Sounds like a good plan 

I stopped by to visit my portable blast furnace erm.. GTX 580 folder today and shut down F@H and am running it there for crunching only. I have the ES Xeon hex-core chip running at 2.8Ghz on it atm and don't expect it to get too hot or use too much power. It used under 60w @ stock 2.13Ghz so maybe 100w now (temps were stable in the low 40's)


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 13, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Due to the increasing heat outside (92F) and 82F inside the office, I'm going to indefinitely suspend my oldest machines in an effort to try and keep the office temperature reasonable. Much like Norton's GTX 580 folder overpowering a 20K BTU window A/C, we need a haven from the 100F+ crematory bays and an 82F room is far from relaxing. Seeing as my Haswell system should be up tomorrow night, I can finally suspend the handful of 250-1000 PPD rigs that are still running at the moment and still achieve better PPD.



Speaking of that Haswell system, what sort of PPD is it doing and what is the power consumption? 


I'm back from vacation now, so I've started to fire things up again.  I have my 3770k going, the 3930k going part time, a 3537U going, and my trust 3612QM as well.  The i7-2600 that I have at work also seems to be chugging along nicely 
I'm gonna see if I can find a way to get the i7-2700k going too--but no promise there 

What have I missed over the past week?


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks like FreeDC is stuck on yesterday's results  Hope they get it squared away at some point today....

Anyone heard from *manofthem*? He hasn't been on the forum in over a week yet his rig seems to still be reporting regularly 

Hope everything is OK Bud?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Anyone heard from manofthem? He hasn't been on the forum in over a week yet his rig seems to still be reporting regularly



last i heard he was really busy with things, i had contacted him about the headset from the challenge a week ago or so.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2013)

gosh, not having the GPU work units it seems like it takes forever to gain serious points.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 15, 2013)

You could be making serious F@H points (like 40-50K) if you run the Beta WUs (10 of them have to be run with a passkey before you get bonus points). That's my suggestion for anyone who has HD 7xxx cards.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 15, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> You could be making serious F@H points (like 40-50K) if you run the Beta WUs (10 of them have to be run with a passkey before you get bonus points). That's my suggestion for anyone who has HD 7xxx cards.



even my 7770 makes good points.  i think i need 4 more wu's to start getting bonus points for my work.  7870 does great too  and ya about 40K or so with the 7870 and 17-20K with the 7770 ( it has to work longer  )


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 15, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> even my 7770 makes good points.  i think i need 4 more wu's to start getting bonus points for my work.  7870 does great too  and ya about 40K or so with the 7870 and 17-20K with the 7770 ( it has to work longer  )



Yep, I get about 20K out of my XFX 7770 @ 1100 core. The 7950/7970 are much better though with 90-110K respectively at 1125 core.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 15, 2013)

Started Folding on my GTX 780, PPD estimate was at 160k but the power went out overnight and it did not get to finish the unit. I will let it resume later on in the evening when its not so hot.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 15, 2013)

My "main" box is *not* crunching for the past 12 hours or so. And probably won't return to crunching until monday.

~ a year ago, I got an extra good deal on an SSD so I bought it. Yet I did not have any use for it. Today, I decided to switch distros, so I popped the package and jammed the SSD into my box.
I did a clean install today and now I am busy tuning / config'ing / customizing the system for my needs, along with cleaning my FS from a ton of crap I got over the years.
I am going to set up BOINC when I am fully done with everything else. ETA, as already noted - monday.

Cheers!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks great!
But, Good Lord, it's sizzling!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 15, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> gosh, not having the GPU work units it seems like it takes forever to gain serious points.



We got spoiled.





HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130615/Capture030400.jpg



wow, almost 1 hour less per WU on average compared to my X6s :drools:


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Looks great!
> But, Good Lord, it's sizzling!



Mine runs at 90c average. Intel chips are strong and will run up to 105c before throttling. AMD's 62c recommended threshold is rather low in contrast.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 16, 2013)

But weirdly enough, my laptop chip here doesn't give a shit. It'll gladly take up to 97°c before throttling.

Alas, those 97 are way too achievable on my laptop.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 16, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130615/Capture030400.jpg


Ooh!  Do let us know what sort of PPD it pulls!  Any idea on power consumption?



Jstn7477 said:


> Mine runs at 90c average. Intel chips are strong and will run up to 105c before throttling. AMD's 62c recommended threshold is rather low in contrast.


Which CPU is that?  See, that's just too hot for me---I insist on no more than 80C or so, except for my laptop which gets to 85C and then throttles...


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jun 16, 2013)

My mobile A6 throttles at 95C, so I guess AMD's laptop chips can take more 
heat than their desktop models. I don't like running anywhere close to 90C, though.

For comparison, my old single core Turion (undervolted) crunches at just over 50C.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I wonder what causes this difference in heat tolerance.
Maybe it's due to AMD using a High-k dielectric, while Intel uses a Low-k one? hmmm...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 16, 2013)

I believe it's because AMD uses a Silicon on Insulator (SOI) fabrication process, and has done so for about 12 years. My mobile Phenom II X920 has been fine though running in the mid-70s so honestly I don't know what the big fuss about the 62c threshold is unless my chip is slowly degrading, but I don't care that much as this laptop is almost 3 years old and rather sluggish.


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I believe it's because AMD uses a Silicon on Insulator (SOI) fabrication process, and has done so for about 12 years. My mobile Phenom II X920 has been fine though running in the mid-70s so honestly I don't know what the big fuss about the 62c threshold is unless my chip is slowly degrading, but I don't care that much as this laptop is almost 3 years old and rather sluggish.



   AFAIK most of the issue is from where/how the temp is read- iirc cadaveca or cdawall shared some of their insight on this subject a while back.

   Intel temps may be read directly from/near the processor silicon while AMD reads their temps from a different area on the chip (if read from the same area they would likely have a similar Maximum).... don't remember where I read this though


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2013)

The heat is really getting to me. Its been hitting the high temps of 80f + outside and my crunchers arn't helping inside. I will persevere and crunch through it!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 17, 2013)

SInce yesterday evening, my Main rig isn't crunching, as I am now in my new house. I will start tomorrow by clearing shit around to make my setup.

Will crunch soon  and with picture (all dust-off  )


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> The heat is really getting to me. Its been hitting the high temps of 80f + outside and my crunchers arn't helping inside. I will persevere and crunch through it!


Ah yes, the curse of anyone crunching during the summer.  At least it's cooler there--it's up in the 90s here already much of the time!


ChristTheGreat said:


> SInce yesterday evening, my Main rig isn't crunching, as I am now in my new house. I will start tomorrow by clearing shit around to make my setup.
> 
> Will crunch soon  and with picture (all dust-off  )



Congrats on the house!  I hope you get settled in!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay, my main box is back into crunching!


----------



## xvi (Jun 17, 2013)

I had my overclocked Phenom II X2 crunching while I was backing up the files (former main rig). It was supposed to be a father's day present, but it tossed up a few BSODs recently (worried about my results now too). BSODs and errors on my two drives in the SMART logs. I have a sneaky suspicion it wasn't the drive's fault since both drives (in RAID) errored at the same time and.

I think it's just that time of year when we either have to back off the clocks or fire up the A/C.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I FINALLY got innernets routed to my storage room.
Time to move my 2nd box there. Which means it's going to be off for a while.
Can't wait to [not] hear the sound of its fans! 

*UPDATE:*
It took me quite some time, but I sort of finished it! It still needs some cooling tweaks, but I'm going to do that tomorrow.
So yeah, it's up and running again! 
more info here.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds like you have it sorted out!  I have three i3s and a C2Q Xeon running in a spare room to keep the temps and noise manageable


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Jun 18, 2013)

*Appreciation Visit by members of other BOINC Teams*

Greetings fellow BOINC Crunchers.  In appreciation for the wonderful work TechPowerUp is doing, three of us from other teams decided to help your BOINC Team for three days or so. You will find us under the name of Mad Matt, Fire$torm and Cruncher Pete.  We will carry the subgroup [SETI.USA] after our names as that is the team that we met although some of us are now also belong to other teams.  Since this is a short visit, we decided to crunch GPU work only, i.e POEM and or Distrtgen as this way we can still crunch our chosen CPU work.

Keep up the good work and as I say, keep on smiling and have a nice day...
CP


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2013)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Greetings fellow BOINC Crunchers.  In appreciation for the wonderful work TechPowerUp is doing, three of us from other teams decided to help your BOINC Team for three days or so. You will find us under the name of Mad Matt, Fire$torm and Cruncher Pete.  We will carry the subgroup [SETI.USA] after our names as that is the team that we met although some of us are now also belong to other teams.  Since this is a short visit, we decided to crunch GPU work only, i.e POEM and or Distrtgen as this way we can still crunch our chosen CPU work.
> 
> Keep up the good work and as I say, keep on smiling and have a nice day...
> CP



Thank you for your contribution and assistance!  

However, our Team only contributes to WCG projects AFAIK. There are a few Team members that contribute to other projects such as POEM but I don't know if the contributions are under a TPU Team listing or solo.

Other members who have been here longer may have more insight in this than I do....


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jun 18, 2013)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Greetings fellow BOINC Crunchers. In appreciation for the wonderful work TechPowerUp is doing, three of us from other teams decided to help your BOINC Team for three days or so. You will find us under the name of Mad Matt, Fire$torm and Cruncher Pete. We will carry the subgroup [SETI.USA] after our names as that is the team that we met although some of us are now also belong to other teams. Since this is a short visit, we decided to crunch GPU work only, i.e POEM and or Distrtgen as this way we can still crunch our chosen CPU work.
> 
> Keep up the good work and as I say, keep on smiling and have a nice day...
> CP



I just saw the points update on Free-DC for POEM, and all I can say is wow! 
Your contributions in one day were about seven times as large as mine over the last 18 months of intermittant crunching. 
Thank you all for your amazing work! 
@Norton: The Team by CPID page on Free-DC has a nice list of the projects TPU has contributed to.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been crunching POEM for about a month, I think. Under the TechPowerUp! team that I saw there.

It's a great project for the GPU in my A6-3500, since it's weak enough to have constant work. 

Edit: It's also amazing that I can run it with no noticeable slowdown in most games on the A6-3500.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2013)

Are you getting any POEM work. I am not getting any work for them. I have 3 7970m GPUs just sitting idle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2013)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Greetings fellow BOINC Crunchers.  In appreciation for the wonderful work TechPowerUp is doing, three of us from other teams decided to help your BOINC Team for three days or so. You will find us under the name of Mad Matt, Fire$torm and Cruncher Pete.  We will carry the subgroup [SETI.USA] after our names as that is the team that we met although some of us are now also belong to other teams.  Since this is a short visit, we decided to crunch GPU work only, i.e POEM and or Distrtgen as this way we can still crunch our chosen CPU work.
> 
> Keep up the good work and as I say, keep on smiling and have a nice day...
> CP



Been a while since I've seen you around   Hope all is well.  Thank you very much for the help


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 18, 2013)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Greetings fellow BOINC Crunchers.  In appreciation for the wonderful work TechPowerUp is doing, three of us from other teams decided to help your BOINC Team for three days or so. You will find us under the name of Mad Matt, Fire$torm and Cruncher Pete.  We will carry the subgroup [SETI.USA] after our names as that is the team that we met although some of us are now also belong to other teams.  Since this is a short visit, we decided to crunch GPU work only, i.e POEM and or Distrtgen as this way we can still crunch our chosen CPU work.
> 
> Keep up the good work and as I say, keep on smiling and have a nice day...
> CP



Thank you for your contribution. The TechPowerUp! BOINC teams for Free Rainbow Tables and POEM@home projects are no official part of TPU though, those are teams founded by Mathew-3770K and are a sort of spin-offs (like "my" TechPowerUp! climateprediction.net team).



laptop-hpc said:


> I just saw the points update on Free-DC for POEM, and all I can say is wow!
> Your contributions in one day were about seven times as large as mine over the last 18 months of intermittant crunching.
> Thank you all for your amazing work!



Indeed, the scores are gigantic on POEM@home, so I bet they are cosmological for Free Rainbow Tables (since the points rewarded to valid GPU results are exorbitant there ).



agent00skid said:


> I've been crunching POEM for about a month, I think. Under the TechPowerUp! team that I saw there.
> 
> It's a great project for the GPU in my A6-3500, since it's weak enough to have constant work.
> 
> Edit: It's also amazing that I can run it with no noticeable slowdown in most games on the A6-3500.



POEM@home GPU WUs tend to load my HD 6670 for about 50% according to Afterburner.



yotano211 said:


> Are you getting any POEM work. I am not getting any work for them. I have 3 7970m GPUs just sitting idle.



That project has got its servers down a lot lately, due to maintenance and technical issues.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 18, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> Are you getting any POEM work. I am not getting any work for them. I have 3 7970m GPUs just sitting idle.



The problem with POEM is that they don't have nearly enough GPU work for all. Therefore high end GPU's end up working through the allotment very quickly. Where as my HD 6530D takes 1h 20m per unit, so it doesn't get through them all before the next release.

Edit: Also, it loads my HD 6530D 100% with one WU. But it only loads my laptops Mobility 5650 at about 50% (Which is good, since it seems to be one of the hotter projects).


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ah yes, the curse of anyone crunching during the summer.  At least it's cooler there--it's up in the 90s here already much of the time!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the house!  I hope you get settled in!




well, after plugging my UPS/External HDD case, did clean my rig. Totally. I had the cat litter before my office :/, so took my time, cleaned fan, case, cable, all mesh grill and filter. Now, Rig is back, crunching . Finally, my computer is on a gigabit network instead of a N wifi xD

I'll post some picture during the week, I don't have finish everything is it will look really nice


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> The problem with POEM is that they don't have nearly enough GPU work for all. Therefore high end GPU's end up working through the allotment very quickly. Where as my HD 6530D takes 1h 20m per unit, so it doesn't get through them all before the next release.
> 
> Edit: Also, it loads my HD 6530D 100% with one WU. But it only loads my laptops Mobility 5650 at about 50% (Which is good, since it seems to be one of the hotter projects).



For the 7970m that I have it only loads them upto about 45%.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

FYI- I will likely be putting up an FX-6200 combo up for sale by the end of the week

Specs (most pieces are from my Junior rig):
- FX-6200
- BioStar A880GZ mATX mobo
- 2x4GB Patriot DDR3 1600 (9-9-9-24 1.5v)
- Radeon 7770
- Xigmatek Dark Night (Night Hawk Edition)

If any crunchers/folders are interested let me know via PM (crunchers discount will apply)


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- I will likely be putting up an FX-6200 combo up for sale by the end of the week
> 
> Specs (most pieces are from my Junior rig):
> - FX-6200
> ...



Selling it off to buy something new, or just dropping down a rig?


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Selling it off to buy something new, or just dropping down a rig?



Not dropping a rig


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Not dropping a rig



This to make up for the FX8350, or preparing for Steamroller, or what?

I'm quite excited for Steamroller--if AMD can put out a 3.5GHz+ SR octacore for sub-$250 I'm all over it!


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> This to make up for the FX8350, or preparing for Steamroller, or what?
> 
> I'm quite excited for Steamroller--if AMD can put out a 3.5GHz+ SR octacore for sub-$250 I'm all over it!



Will either rebuild the rig with some other pieces I have (FX-8150) or go another direction that I'm seriously considering but haven't made up my mind on yet.

In any case, the FX-6200 setup has been very reliable and would make a great cruncher/gamer/HTPC setup for someone


----------



## xvi (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- I will likely be putting up an FX-6200 combo up for sale by the end of the week
> 
> Specs (most pieces are from my Junior rig):
> - FX-6200
> ...



I wish I had an excuse. Did you have a price in mind?

Also, I got a new computer at work. I think it has a virus. The processor always runs at 100%. 
Not sure how much I'll get out of a 1.4GHz dual core bobcat (E1-1200) though.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 19, 2013)

xvi said:


> I wish I had an excuse. Did you have a price in mind?
> 
> Also, I got a new computer at work. I think it has a virus. The processor always runs at 100%.
> Not sure how much I'll get out of a 1.4GHz dual core bobcat (E1-1200) though.



I would not do anything on that bobcat core cpu. My friend has one of those type of cpus and his desktop just drags. Its perfect for his needs, basic email and basic stuff.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2013)

xvi said:


> I wish I had an excuse. Did you have a price in mind?



He cannot discuss the price here. Please discuss using PM.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> I would not do anything on that bobcat core cpu. My friend has one of those type of cpus and his desktop just drags. Its perfect for his needs, basic email and basic stuff.



I run an Atom.  Anything helps 


In other news, we have an update from the Go Fight Against Malaria team:
[QUOTE="GFAM=]

As we finish the first phase of the GO Fight Against Malaria project (“GO FAM”), we are very grateful for all of the computer power you donated to us, for all of the interest you have displayed, and for all of the support you have given us. Plasmodium falciparum (the species of parasite that causes the deadliest form of malaria) kills more people than any other parasite on the planet. Almost half of the entire human population is at risk of being infected with malaria. Although there are several currently-administered drugs that work well against many strains of malaria, treating patients with those drugs eventually spurs the evolution of new multi-drug-resistant mutant “superbugs” against which the drugs stop working well. It's just the nature of nature: the presence of the different anti-malaria drugs within the human hosts causes the selection of new mutant strains of malaria that can escape the effects of the drugs. Consequently, scientists like us need to keep searching for new types of drugs that will work against these mutant superbugs that constantly evolve and spread. In the Olson lab, we are also trying to advance the discovery and design of new types of drugs that can be used in new combination therapies that should make it more difficult for the parasite to evolve new types of drug-resistant mutants. 
[/QUOTE]

I suggest that you all check out the link if you have time!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Watta fakku? SN2S moved to intermittent status, too? At this rate we'll be out of work by the end of summer due to every project going intermittent!


----------



## KieX (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello all. Been a while, hope you're all good. 

Been back from my extended vacation for a little while now but been pretty busy searching for a job. Turned in a few results on the SR-2 today, but otherwise looks like I'm forced to shut down the farm and sell it all off. 

Not sure when I'll be able to contribute again but I know once the situation improves I'll be back again. I'll post in the Crunchers helping Crunchers thread at some point with any parts from my farm that can stay within the team.

Keep on crunching team


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

KieX said:


> Hello all. Been a while, hope you're all good.
> 
> Been back from my extended vacation for a little while now but been pretty busy searching for a job. Turned in a few results on the SR-2 today, but otherwise looks like I'm forced to shut down the farm and sell it all off.
> 
> ...



Good to see you stopping by!  

  Sorry about the job hunt thing and hopefully you find something worthwhile soon (cash in some of that good Karma) 

P.S> Stick around awhile, you don't have to crunch continuously to hang out here.... Drop me a PM if I can help with anything


----------



## xvi (Jun 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> He cannot discuss the price here. Please discuss using PM.



I, uh, of course I knew that. Just, um.. asking if he had one.
(Brain wasn't thinking, apparently. Sorry.)

(Edit: The same day, I typed a question mark, looked at it, erased it, then tried to type a lowercase question mark. I stared at the forward slash for a few seconds, completely confused. I think it was just an off day.)


----------



## t_ski (Jun 19, 2013)

If anyone is interested I have two C3D E8400's and two Intel mATX mobo's available.  Can include some ram if needed.  Also available is my dual Xeon S771 setup.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2013)

KieX said:


> Hello all. Been a while, hope you're all good.
> 
> Been back from my extended vacation for a little while now but been pretty busy searching for a job. Turned in a few results on the SR-2 today, but otherwise looks like I'm forced to shut down the farm and sell it all off.
> 
> ...



Keep your head up! I don't know you, or any of you, really. But what I do know, the folks here are awesome people with a real decency that is hard to find on the web. 

I just went through an unemployment, homeless ordeal. Still crawling out of the hole, but the reason I am where I am now is because I would not let myself get depressed and pitiful. 

I sincerely hope you have the skills, contacts and education to keep you out too much trouble! I would not wish 'camping' on anybody. Especially you, a fellow TPU-er!!

Good Luck buddy!!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 19, 2013)

My WCG output is tanking heavily, in my strive to get work for my GPU. :S

That I suddenly ended up borrowing a GTX 285 wasn't quite expected, either.







Didn't even expect to be able to get the integrated and the GTX 285 to work at the same time. While using the GTX as main card no less. :O


----------



## KieX (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> P.S> Stick around awhile, you don't have to crunch continuously to hang out here.... Drop me a PM if I can help with anything



Absolutely, love this community. Hopefully still have some time to log on every now and then and catch up on the stones and pie thread.



Arjai said:


> Keep your head up! I don't know you, or any of you, really. But what I do know, the folks here are awesome people with a real decency that is hard to find on the web.
> 
> I just went through an unemployment, homeless ordeal. Still crawling out of the hole, but the reason I am where I am now is because I would not let myself get depressed and pitiful.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy. I'm sorry to hear that. You are absolutely right about keeping head high to get though the tough times and it's something I hope not to forget either. Luckily in the UK we have slighlty more support, so I have to lose all my luxuries but should be alright. All the best to you


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 20, 2013)

Good luck.  I'm sorry that it's come to this, but I know you can persevere and push through it.

I've added another i3 2100 to my fleet


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, so my internet connection was half-broken for a couple of hours and I had the very same issue as I had before. It appears the WUs that were started while the connection was half-broken suffer from this while the ones that were started before happily run without a proper internet access. I looked through BOINC's bug tracker and it appears a bug was reported many years ago which looks almost, but not quite, entirely like the problem I have. It is still marked as unfixed.
*GROANS*
Judging from the data gathered in the bug report, it definitely is a bug in the BOINC client, and not in the WUs.
Since BOINC is LGPL'd, if I get too pissed at this problem I am going to fix it myself, grrrrrr!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally got one of my cruncher builds just about done. Another on the way very very soon.








Screen cap:


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2013)

I put my FX-6200 setup in a FS thread- TPU crunchers/folders will get a discount if interested 

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186144


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well guys, I believe I have to throw in the towel for this cruncher. Since I brought it to work and have been using it to do my daily activities while it crunches, it has decided to BSOD atleast 4 times with stop code F4. I think that it is time to hold off until the GPU WU return if they ever do.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 24, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Finally got one of my cruncher builds just about done. Another on the way very very soon.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130623/IMG_1593 (Large).jpg
> ...



Snazzy!  Are you planning to OC that FX at all?  Is this a gaming build as well, or why are there the two HD7850s?


I added another i3 2100 last night--not a ton, but it helps


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well looked back in the event viewer and its not F4 but 41... Here is what I am gettings


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Snazzy!  Are you planning to OC that FX at all?  Is this a gaming build as well, or why are there the two HD7850s?
> 
> 
> I added another i3 2100 last night--not a ton, but it helps


I am going to let it break in a little and let the thermal paste seat first. Then I will see how well it overclocks. It is also my gaming rig as to why there's 2x 7850's. I used them for the gpu wu's units but had this build in mind when I got them. So I knew that when the gpu unit where over they will still have a purpose.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am going to let it break in a little and let the thermal paste seat first. Then I will see how well it overclocks. It is also my gaming rig as to why there's 2x 7850's. I used them for the gpu wu's units but had this build in mind when I got them. So I knew that when the gpu unit where over they will still have a purpose.



That rig will make a nice cruncher/folder  

The 7850's should do at least 30-40k ppd each on the new F@H core17 jobs (excellent Radeon 7 series support this time)

EDIT- @brandon- what are the specs on the cruncher that's dying off???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> That rig will make a nice cruncher/folder
> 
> The 7850's should do at least 30-40k ppd each on the new F@H core17 jobs (excellent Radeon 7 series support this time)
> 
> EDIT- @brandon- what are the specs on the cruncher that's dying off???




I have been thinking of doing some folding. How hard is folding on the gpu's compared to crunching on them?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> @brandon- what are the specs on the cruncher that's dying off???



MSI 785GTM-E45
AMD Phenom II 720BE unlocked to x4
2x2GB DDR2-800Mhz Gskill ram

I know it is not the CPU cause it was doing the same thing with a 1055T. Also it cannot be the cpu cooling due to it being under water. The board has been a pain since I got it. I have RMAed 3 times before due to it failing.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have been thinking of doing some folding. How hard is folding on the gpu's compared to crunching on them?



My 7870 and the 7770's don't go past 50-55C and the 7770's stay in the mid 40's most of the time. Any Radeon 7 series cards should be fine. 

Now the GTX 580's  you can make popcorn in the exhaust from them!!! 


@ Brandon- sent you a PM on an old MSI 790GX board that may help (actually the 720BE's original home)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2013)

I can get a couple 580's and run a hose from the exhaust and my wife will have a new hair dryer.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can get a couple 580's and run a hose from the exhaust and my wife will have a new hair dryer.





and with a couple of 480's you can roast the Thanksgiving turkey!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 25, 2013)

In case any of You missed this NPU update.

I am very happy to hear CEP is doing great


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> In case any of You missed this NPU update.
> 
> I am very happy to hear CEP is doing great



Indeed!  I only run it on some of my systems because the heat/power usage is higher and checkpointing works badly, but it's one of my favorite projects


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

If anyone needs a cheap case for a cruncher, NewEgg has a Shell Shocker for one later today that's $10 after rebate.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> My 7870 and the 7770's don't go past 50-55C and the 7770's stay in the mid 40's most of the time. Any Radeon 7 series cards should be fine.



what about 65-69 C for both my 7870 and 7770? is that cause for worry yet?  mind you it is pretty hot here in Ontario atm, cards dont usually go past 62C.

Same for my i5's, they crunch around 65-68C and the 2400 idles at 42 whereas the 3570K idles at 36-38C


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> If anyone needs a cheap case for a cruncher, NewEgg has a Shell Shocker for one later today that's $10 after rebate.



You have a link to it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, the motherboard in my main system died sometime Monday night. Just stopped posting altogether. Tried every trick I know and it just wouldn't post. Sending it out for RMA this week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, the motherboard in my main system died sometime Monday night. Just stopped posting altogether. Tried every trick I know and it just wouldn't post. Sending it out for RMA this week.



Yea I seen that on FB! That sucks man, Hope you get a quick turn around on it.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> If anyone needs a cheap case for a cruncher, NewEgg has a Shell Shocker for one later today that's $10 after rebate.





brandonwh64 said:


> You have a link to it?



Compucase Enterprise Black 0.5mm Thickness SECC Mi...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Compucase Enterprise Black 0.5mm Thickness SECC Mi...



Ahh thanks, if only it was a bottom PSU mount I would be all over it. Wished they would do the NZXT Source sale again


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

For me, a case is a case when it comes to a cruncher.  If I can put one together for less, it means more money for other rigs/parts.  One of mine is in a case that was $30 on Amazon, and my boss gave us $15 gift cards for Christmas.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 26, 2013)

both my Antec P280 (contest winner @ canada computers FB page   ) and Tt Soprano Snow Ed. (community review) were free   i did buy a Zalman Z9 Plus before the Tt fell into my lap, but i did manage to sell it for $5 under retail w/o taxes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 26, 2013)

Bonneau Laboratory said:
			
		

> World Community Grid Post - HPF2 Update, June 2013
> 
> Dear World Community Grid Volunteers,
> 
> ...



Good work crunchers! Good luck with the next phase Bonneau Labs!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2013)

I like puppy linux and its variants. I just learned the other day that there was a version that uses ubuntues package system so if it works on ubuntu it should work on precise puppy. I am going to attempt to install boinc, that is if I can get it working with my c2d machine. I don't know why but it fights me with linux.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> For me, a case is a case when it comes to a cruncher.  If I can put one together for less, it means more money for other rigs/parts.  One of mine is in a case that was $30 on Amazon, and my boss gave us $15 gift cards for Christmas.



Yes and no.  For me it's important that it support a 120mm tower-style CPU cooler, but pretty much everything else is negotiable 

I'm assembling my 2600k in an old Cooler Master Centurion and installing Windows tonight.  Tomorrow I will overclock and run LinX to verify that all is stable, and then hopefully install Linux Mint and BOINC Friday after work


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yes and no.  For me it's important that it support a 120mm tower-style CPU cooler, but pretty much everything else is negotiable



There are some decent horizontal coolers out there.  I picked up a Silverstone 120mm deal from sneekypeet that keeps one of my rigs cool enough.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> There are some decent horizontal coolers out there.  I picked up a Silverstone 120mm deal from sneekypeet that keeps one of my rigs cool enough.



   A decent tower is easier to find, and cheaper, than a decent horizontal cooler. A Source 210 is about the minimum for me as far as case width (barely fits, a Xig Gaia/CM 212)

   I've gotten some really good deals from sneeky on the Fractal Define cases I have and always pick up a Source 210 when they go on sale- would pick NZXT Source 210's or Fractal Define's (Mini, R4, and XL's) first if I can


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 27, 2013)

So, like I said, I was going to post some picture of my new home office:



















still need to do some work, but this is it!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been getting some voltage spikes lately and thus the regulator cuts off the power turning my entire farm off. Yesterday it was off for who knows how long. 

Don't know what is causing it ATM.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2013)

Alright, so my 2600k setup has been assembled and seems stable at 4.4GHz.  The pump makes a horrible grinding noise when the system is upright, so I'm trying to figure out how to avoid that.  I'm afraid a RMA will be required.

In the mean time, I will probably use the Gaia, but the CPU was running much hotter than I was comfortable with (at least when OCed).


----------



## theonedub (Jun 28, 2013)

I sure hope WCG sees some new projects soon. Its so odd with only 3 or so active projects compared to how it was 2-3years ago. 

In other news, I am finally sending my H100 off to RMA. Pump noise just like my last 2 H60s had, but Corsair did mention that the issues was fixed in a product revision, so the replacement should be perfect.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 29, 2013)

4000ppd today. I think my farm was turned off most of the day  What's causing these spikes?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 29, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 4000ppd today. I think my farm was turned off most of the day  What's causing these spikes?



Is calling your electricity provider an option at all? Are you sure that there isn't possibly a problem with the regulator itself, like an overload or a faulty component?


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 29, 2013)

The government is the electricity provider. I have better ways to spend my time than wait 45 minutes on a line.

I think I'll try with another regulator. I need one for my media center anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2013)

EVERYONE, PLEASE READ THIS THREAD, THANK YOU.
Change in WCG Forum Rules


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I sure hope WCG sees some new projects soon. Its so odd with only 3 or so active projects compared to how it was 2-3years ago.
> 
> In other news, I am finally sending my H100 off to RMA. Pump noise just like my last 2 H60s had, but Corsair did mention that the issues was fixed in a product revision, so the replacement should be perfect.



I spliced a diode into the +12v line to the pump--it took maybe 15 minutes including finding the soldering iron and all is now well.  I may send the H100 off for RMA at some point, but no need to ATM.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2013)

Rebuilt my Junior rig with the spare A880GZ I had and the Xig Night Hawk/FX-8150 that was left over from the upgrade in the water cooled project rig 







I used a pair of Noctua NF-F12 PWM 1,500 RPM fans for the Night Hawk and the temps are pretty darn nice! 

Just waiting on a 2x4GB ram set- using a couple of the 2GB HyperX T1 sticks I have for now but the rig is sluggish with only 4GB of ram... though it may have something to do with the 8 CEP2 projects that are running atm.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow, awesome! 

I have my 2600k setup--I will get pics "tomorrow"

Specs are:
2600k @ 4.4
P8P67 EVO3
Corsair H100
Antec 550w (old, not sure what model)
80GB HDD
4GB DDR3 1066 (HP system pull)
Cooler Master Centurion

Running Linux Mint 15 x86_64

Total cost for the system has been around $370 or so--not bad I'd say!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 29, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Running Linux Mint 15 x86_64



So in the end You decided not to go with LMDE, heh. Was it the wi-fi?
I assume You went with Mate. Right?

Congrats of assembling that box, man! All for the Greater Good™!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, awesome!
> 
> I have my 2600k setup--I will get pics "tomorrow"
> 
> ...



Nice setup! the EVO board is an awesome board!

on my side, Great news!

I wanted to make a small server, but I needed to buy a Celeron sandy bridge + board, but I founded a mega deal from a guys not too far from my home. He was selling a board + an i7 2700k for like 300-350$, then I asked him if he was the one who has an ads for a 2600k. He said no, but if I want, I can grab the 2700k for 100$, since he doesn't need it and it's not selling!!

so Main rig will have the 2700k, and server might have the 2500k


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats such a good deal. I sometimes feel like I am the only hardware enthusiest in my area. I know there must be others but they don't use craigslist.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> So in the end You decided not to go with LMDE, heh. Was it the wi-fi?
> I assume You went with Mate. Right?
> 
> Congrats of assembling that box, man! All for the Greater Good™!


Actually, no, the WiFi card that I was planning on putting in it I had actually put in the 3770k and then forgotten about.  It's running over Ethernet bridged through the Atom setup (which is actually providing internet access for all of my HPs as well)

And yes, MATE x64 

So far it looks like it will be pulling well upwards of 6k PPD.  We'll see--that would be sweet.  I'd like to see if I can find somewhere to run the 2700k so I can get it crunching again 

What do you get from the 8120?


ChristTheGreat said:


> Nice setup! the EVO board is an awesome board!
> 
> on my side, Great news!
> 
> ...



So far very happy about it!  I'm running a painless 1GHz OC and with a 120mm fan sitting on top of the video card blowing at the board, it runs plenty cool too 

That's an incredible price--that's only $25 more than I paid for a i3-2100!  Enjoy! 

Here's the 2600k.  The case won't fit a 240mm rad, so it just sits at the bottom.  At some point I'd like to find a more permanent solution.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What do you get from the 8120?



Currently, it pulls 5.8k to 7.5k points / day. The PPD doesn't want to "steady out" for some reason.

BTW, I am throwing in another box next week. It's not much, just an Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.3 GHZ. But at least I won't be paying for the power it consumes as it will be "leeching off" muh university


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Currently, it pulls 5.8k to 7.5k points / day. The PPD doesn't want to "steady out" for some reason.
> 
> BTW, I am throwing in another box next week. It's not much, just an Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.3 GHZ. But at least I won't be paying for the power it consumes as it will be "leeching off" muh university



That is surprisingly variable, but on the whole still quite good output 

I'm always glad to see another WCG rig come online, regardless of specs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, finally got some free time.  Not with the girlfriend, no cars to tune, just me at home with nothing to do.  I actually owe that to the rain, had two cars to tune today but the rain screwed that up.  Anyhow, installed the H60 I got from the last contest in the AMD rig, and also booted back up my i7-950 rig.  As of now, I'm back at full force with the rigs in my signature.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, finally got some free time.  Not with the girlfriend, no cars to tune, just me at home with nothing to do.  I actually owe that to the rain, had two cars to tune today but the rain screwed that up.  Anyhow, installed the H60 I got from the last contest in the AMD rig, and also booted back up my i7-950 rig.  As of now, I'm back at full force with the rigs in my signature.



How are the temps on the 8120 with the H60?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> How are the temps on the 8120 with the H60?



So far at 60% CPU usage 35ºc.  Used to be 50-55ºc before


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2013)

Not to shabby CP.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

Trying to get my c2d 6300 crunching.

It is currently set up like this but only for the moment.





It isn't downloading any WU's though, I don't know why.



I also am working on an experiment, thread here.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> So far at 60% CPU usage 35ºc.  Used to be 50-55ºc before
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130630/Capture130.jpg


My 2600k _idles_ higher than that! 

Why would you only run it at 60% CPU usage?


james888 said:


> Trying to get my c2d 6300 crunching.
> 
> It is currently set up like this but only for the moment.
> http://i.imgur.com/rgegOpj.jpg
> ...



Cool experiment!  It's always exciting to see how many WCG systems you can force into a small space.  That's what I like about the i3 HPs--they're small and stack nicely 

LMK if you need/want a faster C2D for that board...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not to shabby CP.





[Ion] said:


> My 2600k _idles_ higher than that!
> 
> Why would you only run it at 60% CPU usage?
> 
> ...



I had some stabiliy issues even at stock clocks like it is now at just 60% before.  I always suspected it was due to heat.  Now I want to make sure it's stable like this before I crank it up.  If it is, then the problem before was heat.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had some stabiliy issues even at stock clocks like it is now at just 60% before.  I always suspected it was due to heat.  Now I want to make sure it's stable like this before I crank it up.  If it is, then the problem before was heat.



That makes a lot of sense.  I suspect that any heat issues should now be thoroughly an issue of the past 

So you have the 2600k, 950, and 8120 all going now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That makes a lot of sense.  I suspect that any heat issues should now be thoroughly an issue of the past
> 
> So you have the 2600k, 950, and 8120 all going now?



Yeah, should start pumping in some #'s soon I hope.


----------



## xvi (Jul 1, 2013)

Any word on GPU work in the near future? I was thinking about snatching those 7770s from _larry before Mad Shot gets them, but they're not really an upgrade as far as gaming performance (vs 5870).


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

xvi said:


> Any word on GPU work in the near future? I was thinking about snatching those 7770s from _larry before Mad Shot gets them, but they're not really an upgrade as far as gaming performance (vs 5870).



Nothing.  There is supposed to be a new project from the Ontario Cancer Institute before too long (although I don't know how long) and the OCI was responsible for the GPU-accelerated HCC project, so there is hope, but we don't know for sure.

One can hope, though


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 1, 2013)

I've run the 1090t+2x1055t for a little over a month now and in view of the power consumption I'll do the following:

- Relocate the 1090 to the CCTV PC. Replace with a 8350 down the line.
- Sell the 1055s, the X4 620 setup and get a couple of 8350s.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 1, 2013)

i7 2700k in my system. testing on overclocking how much it can handle. Right now, 1.216v 4ghz, for testing, max core: 60C, with my CNPX10x extreme modded. I think I'll need a new cooler i I want to read something good at 1.3v

it will crunch soon


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I've run the 1090t+2x1055t for a little over a month now and in view of the power consumption I'll do the following:
> 
> - Relocate the 1090 to the CCTV PC. Replace with a 8350 down the line.
> - Sell the 1055s, the X4 620 setup and get a couple of 8350s.



Indeed, I suspect that the PhII X6s have a ferocious power draw.  Fewer FX8s, particularly running Linux x64, really would be the way to go.



ChristTheGreat said:


> i7 2700k in my system. testing on overclocking how much it can handle. Right now, 1.216v 4ghz, for testing, max core: 60C, with my CNPX10x extreme modded. I think I'll need a new cooler i I want to read something good at 1.3v
> 
> it will crunch soon



I think I have my 2700k at 4.5GHz on 1.33v or something--my 2600k is doing 4.4 at 1.315v I think.  On a H100.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 1, 2013)

well, maybe I have a nice 2700k, has for now, 1.232v (as it's moving from 1.216 to 1.232), 4.3ghz, right now for 30 mins of prime95. I'll see more during the week.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> well, maybe I have a nice 2700k, has for now, 1.232v (as it's moving from 1.216 to 1.232), 4.3ghz, right now for 30 mins of prime95. I'll see more during the week.



Either that or that I'm just lazy.  The 2600k BSODs with any lower voltage within seconds or minutes of launching Linpack, but once I got the 2700k stable I decided that temps were OK so I wasn't going to mess with it.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I recall there was a guide on making BOINC to run as a system service on windoze. But I can't seem to find it. Could anyone point me to it. puh-leeeeeaaaase?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I recall there was a guide on making BOINC to run as a system service on windoze. But I can't seem to find it. Could anyone point me to it. puh-leeeeeaaaase?



When you install BOINC, select "Protected Application Execution"

That's it!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Either that or that I'm just lazy.  The 2600k BSODs with any lower voltage within seconds or minutes of launching Linpack, but once I got the 2700k stable I decided that temps were OK so I wasn't going to mess with it.



I guess, you are okay.

My 2700k @ 4.5ghz, right now to have some stability, i need 1.252/1.272v. I will test it further but highest temp core went to 68C. if I need more voltage, I guess I will need a better cooling.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> When you install BOINC, select "Protected Application Execution"
> 
> That's it!



looooool really!?

Also, I remember reading that in this mode, it is inaccessible with the manager. Is that true?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I guess, not you are okay.
> 
> My 2700k @ 4.5ghz, right now to have some stability, i need 1.252/1.272v. I will test it further but highest temp core went to 68C. if I need more voltage, I guess I will need a better cooling.



68C is no issue IMO.  My 2600k is running in the low 60s--even upper 70s is fine IMO.  I make sure that temps stay under 80C (except IVB, which I'm OK doing 90C).


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

Vinska said:


> looooool really!?
> 
> Also, I remember reading that in this mode, it is inaccessible with the manager. Is that true?



No. If you run the boinc manager you can set your computing preferences etc.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 1, 2013)

My $99 Fractal Design XL R2 arrived today, and it is huge and heavy, but it's the most premium case I have ever purchased. Getting it in my desk is probably going to be extremely hard considering the case itself weighs a good 36 lbs, but I think it will be worth it when all is said and done. I'm going to reuse some of my old Rosewill 12cm fans but down the line I'm planning on picking up some nice 14cm fans since all the mounts are that size. I think I'll try my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer out again as I can mount it in the front and suck in the nice fresh air instead of having it soak up all my 7970's heat like it did in the back of my NZXT Source 210, and also what my CM TPC-812 is doing right now as my CPU temps go up about 10-15c when the card is doing anything despite 7 120mm high speed fans in the case.

Also, my 3770K ATX rig keeps freezing up and I think the GTX 470 has about had it. I think I'll give it a few more chances and yank the card out if it still acts up at stock clocks. I'm glad a 7950 is as good as four of them and a GTX 780 is about 7 lol.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My $99 Fractal Design XL R2 arrived today, and it is huge and heavy, but it's the most premium case I have ever purchased. Getting it in my desk is probably going to be extremely hard considering the case itself weighs a good 36 lbs, but I think it will be worth it when all is said and done. I'm going to reuse some of my old Rosewill 12cm fans but down the line I'm planning on picking up some nice 14cm fans since all the mounts are that size. I think I'll try my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer out again as I can mount it in the front and suck in the nice fresh air instead of having it soak up all my 7970's heat like it did in the back of my NZXT Source 210, and also what my CM TPC-812 is doing right now as my CPU temps go up about 10-15c when the card is doing anything despite 7 120mm high speed fans in the case.
> 
> Also, my 3770K ATX rig keeps freezing up and I think the GTX 470 has about had it. I think I'll give it a few more chances and yank the card out if it still acts up at stock clocks. I'm glad a 7950 is as good as four of them and a GTX 780 is about 7 lol.




Awesome case dude!  I have every recent Fractal Define (R4, XL R2, and the Mini) and really like all of them 

The only complaint I had with the XL is that the top has a little flex to it but other than that it's nearly perfect.

*Pro tip:* pull the extra fan off of the bottom and put it in with the other 140mm in the front- then... pick up a Silverstone 180mm AP fan and put it in the bottom (as an intake).... trust me, it fits! 



Spoiler:  here's mine as proof











*Note- moved one 7770 since that pic was taken....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Awesome case dude!  I have every recent Fractal Define (R4, XL R2, and the Mini) and really like all of them
> 
> The only complaint I had with the XL is that the top has a little flex to it but other than that it's nearly perfect.
> 
> ...



When I get home, I'm going to try something that probably won't end up working, but I want to see if there is any possibility of mounting my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer push/pull in the front top fan area, with either the push fan mounted internally or if the tubing is still long enough, putting the push fan inside the removable dust filter area. My 7970 dumps out so much heat into my NZXT Source 210 that the case temp is 35-38c and it raises my CPU temps about 10-15c which is even harder on a non-soldered IHS CPU. I have 7 120mm fans in it currently, all running at 1200+ RPM, and it isn't enough, especially since my tower sits in an open front/back "CPU cabinet" built into my L-shaped desk. Hopefully the noise dampening helps a little bit although I am not expecting miracles.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> When I get home, I'm going to try something that probably won't end up working, but I want to see if there is any possibility of mounting my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer push/pull in the front top fan area, with either the push fan mounted internally or if the tubing is still long enough, putting the push fan inside the removable dust filter area. My 7970 dumps out so much heat into my NZXT Source 210 that the case temp is 35-38c and it raises my CPU temps about 10-15c which is even harder on a non-soldered IHS CPU. I have 7 120mm fans in it currently, all running at 1200+ RPM, and it isn't enough, especially since my tower sits in an open front/back "CPU cabinet" built into my L-shaped desk. Hopefully the noise dampening helps a little bit although I am not expecting miracles.



Push-Pull would be tough in the front (you'll see). However, the distance in the case should allow that Tt cooler access to much better air. Turning the 2nd HDD cage makes a great air guide too 

Fans in mine:
- 2x Fractal 140's (front)
- 1x Fractal 140 (rear)
- 2x Corsair AF 140's (top)
- 1x Silverstone AP 180 (bottom)

I don't think the i7-920 has been past 55C since I started it


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 2, 2013)

Got something that starts with F and ends in 0.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2013)

Vinska said:


> looooool really!?
> 
> Also, I remember reading that in this mode, it is inaccessible with the manager. Is that true?



This means that BOINC can't use your GPU, but the BOINC manager and the client interact just fine.  This is what I've done on all of my systems, except for the ones that I expressly put GPU crunchers in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2013)

Up to 80% load from 60% and still stable. Temps currently at around 35-36ºc.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> This means that BOINC can't use your GPU, but the BOINC manager and the client interact just fine.  This is what I've done on all of my systems, except for the ones that I expressly put GPU crunchers in



Dang! In the future, I am going to toss in a GPU capable of crunching into that box. And assuming we are going to get GPU work sometime this year, it'd be a Major Bummer™ if it couldn't be used.
*sigh* Gotta think of some other way to make BOINC virtually invisible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure why, but I just thought of this.  What if we make a list that has our TPU username and our crunching usernames?  I know some people go by different names and it'll just be nice to have as reference.  What do you guys think?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure why, but I just thought of this.  What if we make a list that has our TPU username and our crunching usernames?  I know some people go by different names and it'll just be nice to have as reference.  What do you guys think?



A splendid idea! I really wanted such a thing, but never got bold enough to suggested it!
Thus, +1!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 2, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure why, but I just thought of this.  What if we make a list that has our TPU username and our crunching usernames?  I know some people go by different names and it'll just be nice to have as reference.  What do you guys think?



Will make it so the WCG challenge operators have a reference. Will help in similar endeavors.

My WCG name is jjames888.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Push-Pull would be tough in the front (you'll see). However, the distance in the case should allow that Tt cooler access to much better air. Turning the 2nd HDD cage makes a great air guide too
> 
> Fans in mine:
> - 2x Fractal 140's (front)
> ...



I will go into detail after sleep, but best $99 ever spent on a case. Watercooling mounted in the front with a mm of tubing to spare, CPU temps dropped 10-15c already, and it is under half as loud. I'M IN LOVE.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I will go into detail after sleep, but best $99 ever spent on a case. Watercooling mounted in the front with a mm of tubing to spare, CPU temps dropped 10-15c already, and it is under half as loud. I'M IN LOVE.



Pics please


----------



## Bow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright guys, I'll make a new thread later where we can update the list and keep it all in one post.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 68C is no issue IMO.  My 2600k is running in the low 60s--even upper 70s is fine IMO.  I make sure that temps stay under 80C (except IVB, which I'm OK doing 90C).



Well, got it stable at  4.5ghz, 1.272v. Max temps seens by core temp: 69C.

Now it is crunching at 70%, 8 threads


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys, I'll make a new thread later where we can update the list and keep it all in one post.


I can do that if you'd like!  I'm pretty sure that I still have a bunch of info left over from the WCG competition I ran a couple months back 


ChristTheGreat said:


> Well, got it stable at  4.5ghz, 1.272v. Max temps seens by core temp: 69C.
> 
> Now it is crunching at 70%, 8 threads



Are you going to push it up past 70%?



Vinska said:


> Dang! In the future, I am going to toss in a GPU capable of crunching into that box. And assuming we are going to get GPU work sometime this year, it'd be a Major Bummer™ if it couldn't be used.
> *sigh* Gotta think of some other way to make BOINC virtually invisible.



What is it with you and adding "TM" after things? 

My solution when I have a WCG GPU is just to enable auto-login on that system.  Not quite as secure, but it is what it is.  Why does it need to be all but invisible?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Pics please



Here's *a* pic until I can upload them later. Yes, CM could be better but I worked on this thing for almost 4 hours this morning.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, so much space in there!  I really like the long tubes on the Antec and Thermaltake LC kits--and the tubing they use feels sturdier than that used by Corsair.

Are you going to put a fan blowing over the board, as well?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, so much space in there!  I really like the long tubes on the Antec and Thermaltake LC kits--and the tubing they use feels sturdier than that used by Corsair.
> 
> Are you going to put a fan blowing over the board, as well?



I might, but the case has nice "ModuVent" fan space covers with noise cancelling material and I left the side panel plugged up for now. If I need to add one, it should be no problem but at the expense of more noise.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I might, but the case has nice "ModuVent" fan space covers with noise cancelling material and I left the side panel plugged up for now. If I need to add one, it should be no problem but at the expense of more noise.



I wasn't necessarily talking about a fan on the side panel--but on my 3930k I have an Antec Spotcool and on the 2600k I just have a fan sitting on top of the GPU blowing at the socket.  It should contain the noise a bit better.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 2, 2013)

Bummer, the GA-880GM-USB3 doesn't support Vishera  It runs but at 2.8Ghz  The CPU support list states that it supports the 8150 so I don't know why it wouldn't support Vishera properly  

Switching to the GA-780LMT-USB3 lets it runs at 4Ghz but hits a wall at 4.1 (it won't even turbo to 4.2 in single thread). I guess I'll buy an 8320 next time instead and OC to 4Ghz to save a few bucks.

Maybe I should try to undervolt to save some power. Has anyone tried their hand at it?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> My solution when I have a WCG GPU is just to enable auto-login on that system.  Not quite as secure, but it is what it is.  Why does it need to be all but invisible?



I assembled that computer for my dad to use at work, where he is only provided with a low-RAM P4 machine. He is fully aware of the fact I want to run BOINC 24/7 while he's not working on it and is fully OK with that.
So I just want to make BOINC to get in his way as little as possible. i.e. so he would not need to worry about it even a bit


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 2, 2013)

I would run it normally, hide the tray icon and disable notifications.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Maybe I should try to undervolt to save some power. Has anyone tried their hand at it?



I believe luck is much of factor here. On the quality of the chip You got. I was not very lucky with my FX-8320. It needs a relatively high voltage or it starts "throwing tantrums". Meanwhile I run my FX-8120 overclocked, yet undervoltaged quite a bit. Was much more lucky with this chip.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I can do that if you'd like!  I'm pretty sure that I still have a bunch of info left over from the WCG competition I ran a couple months back
> 
> 
> Are you going to push it up past 70%?
> ...




yup for sure, this winter. Right now, I'll wait to see the electricity bill, then might put it to 100%


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Bummer, the GA-880GM-USB3 doesn't support Vishera  It runs but at 2.8Ghz  The CPU support list states that it supports the 8150 so I don't know why it wouldn't support Vishera properly
> 
> Switching to the GA-780LMT-USB3 lets it runs at 4Ghz but hits a wall at 4.1 (it won't even turbo to 4.2 in single thread). I guess I'll buy an 8320 next time instead and OC to 4Ghz to save a few bucks.
> 
> Maybe I should try to undervolt to save some power. Has anyone tried their hand at it?



   Might be better off to get another board, with good VRM's, than trying to run that 8350 on those boards. If you want to stick with the 880GM, then we can always swap- my 8150 for your 8350


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, what Norton said.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 2, 2013)

nah, I think I'll sell the 880s and get a couple of 78LMTs. I wasn't planning to overclock the FX that much, 4.4, 4.5 tops but if I can get an 8320 to run at 4Ghz on the 78LMT that'll be optimal IMO: I'll save a few bucks and still have 8 cores at 4Ghz.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> nah, I think I'll sell the 880s and get a couple of 78LMTs. I wasn't planning to overclock the FX that much, 4.4, 4.5 tops but if I can get an 8320 to run at 4Ghz on the 78LMT that'll be optimal IMO: I'll save a few bucks and still have 8 cores at 4Ghz.



Unless you really want a 5ghz overclock I don't see a reason to get the 8350. 8320 is just fine.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay, the new box is up and running! Still in "test mode", but if everything goes well, tomorrow it's going to a new home and will start working full time.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Okay, the new box is up and running! Still in "test mode", but if everything goes well, tomorrow it's going to a new home and will start working full time.



Woot!  What is this "new box"?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm getting some vives from the 8350 tin can in front of me, taunting me to get one for myself.

It's been a while since I've build an AMD box (like since the K6). Is there an E-ATX AM3+ board out there? I want to fill this Cosmos to the brim.


In other news my ppd will vary a lot due to the shuffling and because I'll tear down the 1055ts to put them on sale. 

Once I sell one of the 1055ts I'll buy a couple of 78LMTs to replace the 880GMs. Too bad they don't support the Visheras, I can't yet wrap my mind around it, they can take my 1090t to 4Ghz but can't support the Visheras even at stock settings???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2013)

Just wanted to keep everyone posted on my AMD rig.  Been going 100% CPU usage for over 24 hours now, max temp is just 37ºc a stock clocks.  So far so good


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Woot!  What is this "new box"?



The AMD Athlon 64 X2 one, the one I assembled for my dad to use at work, the one that's going to leech off electricity from my university 


P.S. I am worried about Norton a bit - no news from Him in the Milestone / Pie threads. I hope He just decided to post "tomorrow", as He was thinking of doing and not something serious.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just wanted to keep everyone posted on my AMD rig.  Been going 100% CPU usage for over 24 hours now, max temp is just 37ºc a stock clocks.  So far so good


Great! 


Vinska said:


> The AMD Athlon 64 X2 one, the one I assembled for my dad to use at work, the one that's going to leech off electricity from my university
> 
> 
> P.S. I am worried about Norton a bit - no news from Him in the Milestone / Pie threads. I hope He just decided to post "tomorrow", as He was thinking of doing and not something serious.



Ahh, that one 

He's OK--I've been PM'ing him about something.  He's especially busy at work right now, so that also doesn't help.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> He's OK--I've been PM'ing him about something.  He's especially busy at work right now, so that also doesn't help.



Glad to hear He's OK!


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Glad to hear He's OK!



Yep I'm fine... no more nuts than usual and a little tired from the long hours but am hoping everything will be back to "normal" by next week.

Will be catching up the Stone and Pie posts when I can, with FreeDC reporting later I may end up posting the following day- I need to get sleep more than wait until late into the evening to get the final numbers atm


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Yep I'm fine... no more nuts than usual and a little tired from the long hours but am hoping everything will be back to "normal" by next week.
> 
> Will be catching up the Stone and Pie posts when I can, with FreeDC reporting later I may end up posting the following day- I need to get sleep more than wait until late into the evening to get the final numbers atm



Let me know if you want me to jump on it--I'm usually up when they come out 

My 2600k system is doing amazingly--running just DSFL it's pulling just shy of 9k PPD.  With just FAAH it would do just over 6k PPD.  Linux is amazing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2013)

Norton = good.


----------



## xvi (Jul 3, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Norton = good.



Silly Mad Shot and your typos. You stuck an extra "o" in there!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

*sigh* setting up BOINC on windows properly turned out to be much harder than on Linux. 
Anyway, that new cruncher is getting a new home && is gonna start working full time tomorrow morning!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *sigh* setting up BOINC on windows properly turned out to be much harder than on Linux.



Well, it doesn't get much easier than searching for it in the Software Center and hitting Install.

But I can still do a Windows install in less than five minutes 
All I have to do is just hit next, next, next disable screensaver, check service install, next, reboot, attach to project


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> But I can still do a Windows install in less than five minutes
> All I have to do is just hit next, next, next disable screensaver, check service install, next, reboot, attach to project



It kept insta-exiting on auto-start, so after rebooting I had to start manually each time. It turns out the /a option[1] was the cause of that. I had to edit the registry and remove that part. Now it starts automatically on login. Phew...

[1] it means:
	
	



```
/a, --autostart    BOINC Manager was started by the operating system automatically
```


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2013)

xvi said:


> Silly Mad Shot and your typos. You stuck an extra "o" in there!



I know Trixie's husband rocks.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2013)

vinska, can you send some Linux mojo in my way? I've had pretty bad luck with my linux installs.


----------



## xvi (Jul 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> vinska, can you send some Linux mojo in my way? I've had pretty bad luck with my linux installs.



My work server runs Debian Server and the command line BOINC client/daemon. Can't remember how I set it up, but "boinccmd --help" should give you the syntax. That should squeeze out every last bit of performance.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> vinska, can you send some Linux mojo in my way? I've had pretty bad luck with my linux installs.



Sure!
In case You install Ubuntu or Linux Mint, the procedure:

*[Ion] style:*
open the software center and tell it to install boinc. That's it.

*My style*[1]*:*
write
sudo apt-get install boinc
in the terminal, press enter, y, enter, enter Your password and press enter. That's it.

It will automatically start on boot, even if You do not log in. The boinc manager icon should appear in the launcher drop-down menu, too.

*[1]* Disclaimer: I did not use this method and cannot attest for it. I used a much more tedious and complicated method. All due to my very strict and special filesystem hierarchy & layout. But should not concern You even the slightest.

*EDIT:*


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know Trixie's husband rocks.



Wait, what? Could it be... 
(if I am not mistaken, it would mean this)


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Wait, what? Could it be...
> (if I am not mistaken, it would mean this)




actually this 



Spoiler:  on the job


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> vinska, can you send some Linux mojo in my way? I've had pretty bad luck with my linux installs.



I run Ubuntu and all I do is use the Software center to install Boinc. Just type boinc in the search and it will come up, then click install. The set it up as you do the windows version.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 4, 2013)

yeah, I've done that but after a few days everything stops working for some reason: system all locked up, I do a hard reset and Ubuntu never loads again 

Is there a lightweight barebones linux distro out there? Maybe an special version of Ubuntu without all the preinstalled programs or something?



edit: choosed Lubuntu


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 4, 2013)

Isn't 7.0.27 still the latest BOINC version in USC? I still use 12.04 LTS on most of my *nix machines so I don't know if that's why.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> yeah, I've done that but after a few days everything stops working for some reason: system all locked up, I do a hard reset and Ubuntu never loads again
> Is there a lightweight barebones linux distro out there? Maybe an special version of Ubuntu without all the preinstalled programs or something?
> edit: choosed Lubuntu



That sure is odd. I am really curious now and would love to see Your kernel logs of the time it failed.
I don't trust Lubuntu for high-end machines much, as all that focus to make it lightweight and to run well on old machines might have a negative impact on high-end ones.
I decided to go with Linux Mint for my crunchers. It sure works well. Yeah, it's one of the more bloated distros. But even the most bloated linux distros leave a smaller footprint than, for example, a barebones installation of Win7.
But, for it to hang and then refuse to load again... that is just weird. Say, did You gave it separate partition, or did You use some Wubi shit and whatnot? As that would seem like some major filesystem issues. Which is Wubi is known for, due to being quite broken at the moment.



Jstn7477 said:


> Isn't 7.0.27 still the latest BOINC version in USC? I still use 12.04 LTS on most of my *nix machines so I don't know if that's why.



Yes, on 12.04 to 13.04 (inclusive), 7.0.27 is still the latest version on the repo. But 7.0.65 is also available in the repo with backports enabled. The pre-release / alpha version of ubuntu (13.10) has 7.1.21 only.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 4, 2013)

nothing fancy, just the regular Ubuntu install (selected "erase disk and instal Ubuntu", didn't go into the partition manager) then software center > install boinc > leave boinc running.

After a few days when I check up on my crunchers in the night after work I would find the linux cruncher locked up with only the wallpaper visible with no launch pad or "top status bar" (dunno how it's called) and the mouse frozen up.

The first time it happened I thought it was because I installed it on a USB stick but the last two times have been installed on a hard disk. The latest was about two weeks ago when someone mentioned that running boinc under linux x64 gives about a 15% increase in ppd.

So far Lubuntu is working. Let's see if it survives the weekend.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Okay so, I slapped my Bulldozer's cooler into that new cruncher (as the stock AMD Athlon 64 X2 cooler is just a slab of aluminum w/ a fan) and we brought it over to my university / where my dad works and hooked it up. It's now crunching full time. 
I already got some points from it during the testing phase + it is a good way to ramp up run time for CEP2. As with its short queue, it runs CEP2 all the time. Oh boy can't wait for its badge lvling up!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 4, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Isn't 7.0.27 still the latest BOINC version in USC? I still use 12.04 LTS on most of my *nix machines so I don't know if that's why.



Yeppers. I run 13.04 on mine.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2013)

I sold one of my i3 systems this morning, but I'm in the process of replacing it with another one.  And I need to get my C2Q Xeon going as well.  Probably no 2700k though, but we'll see.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 4, 2013)

crap... TightVNC lost connection to the Lubuntu cruncher and can't log back in... I'm fearing the worst now...  

Why does linux hate me so much?


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> crap... TightVNC lost connection to the Lubuntu cruncher and can't log back in... I'm fearing the worst now...
> 
> Why does linux hate me so much?



FYI....

The systems I ran last year with Linux were setup using the F@H Linux setup guide here:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608

*Note- I didn't do the setup, the owner of the rigs did (used this guide), but both rigs ran nearly perfect for crunching (AMD 4P 48 core server and a i7-980X rig)

Also.....

Second place is going to be a bit of a battle today!!! -


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 4, 2013)

had to shut WCG/F@H down for a bit, its just too hot in my apartment with the heat lately and ive been getting high 70s temp wise and that doesnt sit well with me


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> had to shut WCG/F@H down for a bit, its just too hot in my apartment with the heat lately and ive been getting high 70s temp wise and that doesnt sit well with me



100% understandable

Heat is always an issue this time of year :shadedshu ...moved folding on the 7970 to night-time only because of the temps here and the FX-8150 rig is not on all day either.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI....
> 
> The systems I ran last year with Linux were setup using the F@H Linux setup guide here:
> 
> ...



I've installed as per the instructions (http://musky.dyndns.info:8088/ubuntu/ubuntu1204install.htm) nothing fancy, just next, next, next, enter user name and pass, next, next, watch status bar fill up, boot, install boinc manager, leave it running... crash and never return


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I've installed as per the instructions (http://musky.dyndns.info:8088/ubuntu/ubuntu1204install.htm) nothing fancy, just next, next, next, enter user name and pass, next, next, watch status bar fill up, boot, install boinc manager, leave it running... crash and never return



Say, if You did not reformat that HDD yet, You could boot from a LiveCD, get the kernel and system logs out and then post them. That should shed some light on what's going on.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2013)

*Just kill me now...*

This is new. The Lubuntu cruncher showed a blank screen. A hard reset brings up a GNU GRUB menu with the following options:

-Ubuntu
-Ubuntu advanced options
-+Ubuntu , kernel 3.whatever-generic
-+Ubuntu, kernel 3.whatever-generic (recovery mode)
-Memory test (memtest86+)
-Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 11whatever)

Every option to launch the OS takes me to a blank screen. I waited about 10 min and nothing showed up.

Memtest reports no problems (everything is running at stock settings so no surprises here).



Gonna test with Mint now.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 5, 2013)

It would be great if You'd post over the kernel log. Not only I want to help, but I am also extra curious now.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2013)

how do I get the logs?

edit:
Started with the live CD and tried to access the disk on the file manager. This is the error message:

Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/lubuntu/963036e6-f5ed-4825-d3c1749c06ff: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda1" "/media/lubuntu/963036e6-f5ed-4825-d3c1749c06ff"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: no medium found on /dev/sda1


edit2: plugged the disk into my Win8 machine and shows up fine in compmgmt.msc so it's not dead


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> This is new. The Lubuntu cruncher showed a blank screen with a cursor on the top. A hard reset brings up a GNU GRUB menu with the following options:
> 
> -Ubuntu
> -Ubuntu advanced options
> ...



The general difficulties that Linux gives are the reason that many of us choose Windows, even with the lower output it brings.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm reading that ext4 has "rare instabilities" (maybe my super power is bringing that out). Is that true? Should I try ext3?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't understand why your Linux installs only work once and then "die." I've had less than 1yo Ubuntu distros installed on everything ranging from a 2002 Sony P4 desktop to a Haswell i7, and none of my installs have done that ever, even when the drive was pulled and inserted into different machines. The only rig I couldn't get it to install on was a Biostar A780L3B 760G board that would freeze while I was entering my user information. Thing is, 90% of the systems I have installed it on are Intel with NVIDIA or Intel GPUs excluding my main desktop which is Intel with an HD 7970 or a 2005 Turion64 laptop with ATI XPress 200M graphics. 

Do you attempt to install video drivers when you set these machines up, or do you just install updates and BOINC and that's it? I simply cannot understand what your machines are doing. If there is any sort of video issue, Linux should boot into low graphics mode or just a straight up terminal asking for your login if it's that bad.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, the first time I installed Ubuntu on a USB drive. It ran fine for a few days, just having some problems with stuck WUs from time to time but one day it was just locked up and after a hard reset it wouldn't load again. I thought it was because of the USB stick.

Second try was on a 8GB HDD (leftover from a Xbox HDD upgrade). This time I deleted some stuff since after installation there where about 1.2GB free on the drive and I wanted at least 2GB to cover for CEP2 requirements. Somehow I deleted the desktop enviroment and had to sudo it back out. After restoring it I installed boinc and it ran for some days. I came back from work one day and it was frozen again.

About two or three weeks ago I tried again when the linux vs windows ppd disparity was discussed. This time I did nothing but install Ubuntu then the boinc manager, setting it up and never touching it again. To be fair, this install was done on a cruncher with a 1055t OCed to 3.5Ghz (which was fully stable in Windows) so I don't know if that had a hand on it. It survided for a couple of days.

Today I set a new record, not even 24 hours have passed. Earlier today I lost a VNC connection to the cruncher and when I got home from work BAM! blank screen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> had to shut WCG/F@H down for a bit, its just too hot in my apartment with the heat lately and ive been getting high 70s temp wise and that doesnt sit well with me



Same here about a night ago.  Went out for my birthday with my girlfriend straight from work.  House had the AC off and all three rigs going for pretty much well over 12 hours.  Got back home to sleep and I just couldn't take it.  Turned them back on the next morning.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL... "Welcome screen is not responding"

This isn't a good start.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> LOL... "Welcome screen is not responding"
> 
> This isn't a good start.



Geez, just doesn't wanna cooperate heh?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2013)

Installing boinc now. Apart from the Welcome screen fail Mint feels faster. Maybe it uses another file system?

edit: welcome screen and screen lockup disabled.

edit2: boinc installed and running. Where can I set Mint to automatically accept incoming RFB connections?

edit3: NVM, desktop sharing


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Maybe it uses another file system?



Was just about to suggest that. As it does seem like a filesystem failure, as I was suspecting.
Though, are You sure this old eksbawks HDD is not failing in the first place? As ext4 support is finished up / stable / "ironed out" for a long time now, I would find it really odd if things borked up because of it like this a couple of times in a row.
(BTW I use ext4 for more than a year now and never got a single issue with it)


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2013)

It passed every Seagate Tools test last night so I'd say the disk is fine.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 5, 2013)

TRWOV, man you do have some bad luck with Linux. My rig that is running it, the os has been through hell and back and shouldn't be running but it still ticks on. I originally installed it on my mini s939 3800+ rig.  have since bounced that hdd with the same os into multiple rigs and besides the occasional upgrade here and there it soldiers on. I haven't installed a fresh copy of the os since 10. something.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 5, 2013)

In that case I'd say try FAT32. I know FAT32 is quite a pile of horse poop, but it is a failsafe[1] filesystem.

*[1]*The OS-level implementation is as solid as it can get, thus any failures with it would simply point at hardware.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> TRWOV, man you do have some bad luck with Linux. My rig that is running it, the os has been through hell and back and shouldn't be running but it still ticks on. I originally installed it on my mini s939 3800+ rig.  have since bounced that hdd with the same os into multiple rigs and besides the occasional upgrade here and there it soldiers on. I haven't installed a fresh copy of the os since 10. something.



Same, whenever I scrap or change a Linux rig around, I just pull out the drive and put it in my drawer to be placed into the next machine. Haven't had to install it on a machine since December 2012.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 5, 2013)

My longest Linux installation laster over 4 years. Till I finally killed it off with my cruel and unusual testing and curiosity.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know. Maybe it's the chipset? I've run linux in different configurations but the common factor is the SB710 chipset.




In other news I think my plan to stick with 8320s for the crunchers won't go. I've read that there's basically zero overcloking for FX-8xxx on this board (8320 get to 3.7Ghz and that's it) so if I want 4Ghz I should buy the 8350 outright. There's a new board revision out (5.0) so maybe (maybe) it would OC better than my current 4.1. 

I guess I'll buy an 8320 and a rev.5 board to find out. Worst case scenario I can stick the 8320 on the CCTV PC at work. It would still offer better ppd than the X4 620 anyway.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I don't know. Maybe it's the chipset? I've run linux in different configurations but the common factor is the SB710 chipset.



Not sure and I can't remember if I ran this drive on a sb710 or not. Right now it's on a sb750. I think I may have ran an install on a Msi board that had a sb710 but I am not 100% sure. 



I do still have 1 board that runs a sb710. I will try and convince my wife she doesn't need to use her rig for a few days and I will test it out on it. I have a spare hdd I can use.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Reading through the net a bit, it seems this chipset has issues due to faulty hardware design. For starters, disable HPET (High Precision Event Timer) in the BIOS, add a "hpet=disable" kernel boot option and make sure Your HT link is running at no less than 1.8 GHz. I believe that should make those issues go away.
HPET is of no use for things like BOINC, so disabling it won't have a negative impact.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 5, 2013)

Have had my PC off for the past week, 7 straight days at an average temp of 106F  it was hot. Will be firing it back up this weekend.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 6, 2013)

*I need a hug...*


```
kernel panic - not syncing: Attemping to kill init! exitcode=0x00000600

drm_kms_helper: panic ocurred, switching back to text console
```






I'll disable HPET and try again. (-_-)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Have had my PC off for the past week, 7 straight days at an average temp of 106F  it was hot. Will be firing it back up this weekend.


Awesome!  Let's do this thing!


TRWOV said:


> ```
> kernel panic - not syncing: Attemping to kill init! exitcode=0x00000600
> 
> drm_kms_helper: panic ocurred, switching back to text console
> ...



I believe that sort of an error is sub-optimal...


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess I'll setup a USB stick with a persistence file. Maybe that'll work.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I guess I'll setup a USB stick with a persistence file. Maybe that'll work.



That has worked well for me in the past.  You seem to be having rotten luck though, so I'm not sure...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> ```
> kernel panic - not syncing: Attemping to kill init! exitcode=0x00000600
> 
> drm_kms_helper: panic ocurred, switching back to text console
> ...



So the graphics driver shits his pants? What graphics hardware are you using, and did you try a propietary driver (if any are available, incase of AMD and nvidia)? You seem to have been using the open source Radeon/Nouveau/Intel graphics drivers. Just in case, check in the BIOS whether the PCIe Link Speed is set at 100Mhz and not even a Hz higher (nor lower). I have had a graphics board act up severely because of wrong link speeds.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm using whatever Mint had preloaded/downloaded. Graphics are HD3200 IGP.

Installed again with HPET disabled. boinc is working right now and so far has completed 8 tasks. Normally I'd report them manually but I don't want to disturb this install at the moment.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Installed again with HPET disabled. boinc is working right now and so far has completed 8 tasks. Normally I'd report them manually but I don't want to disturb this install at the moment.



Do You also pass the hpet=disabled option to the kernel? As Linux often disregards most of the stuff set in the BIOS and just enables / disables stuff it wants. (it sometimes even enables some things that the BIOS doesn't support, heh)


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 6, 2013)

How do I add that command?


Also, how can I disable sleep? I got home and found the cruncher sleeping but couldn't wake it up. At least it survived the hard reset, a good sign IMO.

I checked in Power Manager but it only has settings for spinning down disks and turning off the screen.

edit: I'll try disabling it in the bios.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 6, 2013)

As root, edit the /etc/default/grub file. Find thes line:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
```

Make that line into:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash hpet=disabled"
```

Then, run this:

```
sudo update-grub2
```
Reboot. Now, each time You boot the kernel will have that option set to disable hpet.

To disable sleep, open the "Power Management" app. If You want it to not lock / blank out the screen, You can disable those in the "Screensaver" app.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 6, 2013)

I think that the cruncher is going into sleep even with all the cores loaded. 

When I lost the remote connection with Lubuntu I came back and found a blank screen. The first time with mint was the same. Now it's doing it again but at least it didn't die now (maybe the hpet thingy worked).

I'll disable all sleep states in the bios but is there a way to disable it in the OS?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'll disable all sleep states in the bios but is there a way to disable it in the OS?



Read the bottom part of my previous post.
P.S. that whole previous post was for You, TRWOV.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry, you ninjaed me


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2013)

I suppose that if I make a kernel image by compiling a kernel in Gentoo, it should also work in other distros as long as we refer to it in the boot loader properly (beside putting it in /boot), right?
I could make one with HPET disabled by default and only the performance governor in use, if you wish.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hold on a sec... Lubuntu? Ah right, it might have different kind of power management apps. But if You did not find the sleep option in the Power Management app (which in my case has it in the very first line, right above the HDD sleep option), then look in the screensaver settings app. It might be slapped there for some reason. But yeah, it varies.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2013)

Last time I looked Lubuntu used the cpufreq deamon, like most or all distros. Disabling it under power management _and_ under "screen saver should do the job although I could try and make a custom kernel after that.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm using Mint now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2013)

The Cinnamon desktop should be similar in where the apps for setting PM are put, as well use the same daemons for the PM.

*Edit:* are you on 64-bit?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 7, 2013)

I think I'll keep the 880GMs after all. I've found out that the only reason for the board to run the Visheras at 2.8Ghz is because it doesn't have official support but if you set the multiplier manually they can run them. Aparently the VRMs are rated for 140w TDP so handling the 8350 should be no problem. I just hope Gigabyte comes out with an updated bios soon.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm using Mint now.





Chevalr1c said:


> The Cinnamon desktop should be similar in where the apps for setting PM are put, as well use the same daemons for the PM.
> 
> *Edit:* are you on 64-bit?



I don't like mint or cinnamon.  I prefer fruity flavors


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jul 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm using whatever Mint had preloaded/downloaded. Graphics are HD3200 IGP.



I remember reading somewhere about HD 3200s rarely causing random lockups/crashes, with 
both the open and closed linux drivers, though I can't think why that would mess up the 
filesystem. 

If the IGP is the problem then maybe disabling desktop compositing, or running the VESA
software driver ('nomodeset' on the kernel line, iirc) would help.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

oddly desktop composite is disabled by default. The installs are surviving so far, no damaged file systems but the graphics driver is crashing at random. 

Question: if the driver crashes do applications keep going or not? I suppose I could live with headless crunchers, or should I relent and get a cheap card or something? What's a good card for Mint? I have a couple of X600 laying around that I could use, are they fine?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> oddly desktop composite is disabled by default. The installs are surviving so far, no damaged file systems but the graphics driver is crashing at random.
> 
> Question: if the driver crashes do applications keep going or not? I suppose I could live with headless crunchers, or should I relent and get a cheap card or something? What's a good card for Mint? I have a couple of X600 laying around that I could use, are they fine?



The X600s might be even worse since they are ancient compared to the 880G. Proprietary drivers are kind of sucky ducky on Linux because the kernel is always being changed, and when manufacturers stop updating drivers, good luck getting proprietary drivers working with newer distros.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

So a 5450 then?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> So a 5450 then?



Yep, should work. Give it a go and see if it is any improvement.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> if the driver crashes do applications keep going or not?


This kills off the X server, so the answer:
All the GUI apps and all the apps started from the GUI will die. BOINC is started as a daemon before the GUI even initializes, so it should stay fine.



TRWOV said:


> I suppose I could live with headless crunchers


I run a headless cruncher, so have some experience with it. If You need help setting one up and managing it, don't hesitate to ask me


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Question: if the driver crashes do applications keep going or not?


That depends: If the driver crashes *cleanly* then any system/console processes should 
continue unharmed, but I have had plenty of GPU lockups that seriously mess with the kernel,
or something, and totally lock up the system (keyboard lights don't work, black screen, USB ports
don't work/provide power, network cards shut off, all at the same time ).



TRWOV said:


> I have a couple of X600 laying around that I could use, are they fine?


They should be fine on the open r300g (stock radeon) driver, I run a Radeon 200M (in my Turion cruncher) with r300g,
and haven't had any issues with stability in the last few years.
The 200M is the same r300 core as the X600s, so I don't see why they would have problems.

That's my experience anyway.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

laptop-hpc said:


> and totally lock up the system (keyboard lights don't work, black screen, USB ports
> don't work/provide power, network cards shut off, all at the same time )


I noticed that 95% of the time such apparent "complete" lockups happen, the network and the SSH Daemon still magically works and thus it is possible to SSH into the system and bring it back up.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Let me know if you want me to jump on it--I'm usually up when they come out
> 
> My 2600k system is doing amazingly--running just DSFL it's pulling just shy of 9k PPD.  With just FAAH it would do just over 6k PPD.  Linux is amazing



Are you just limiting your rig to this project, or is there some added benefit from running this project on Linux?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Are you just limiting your rig to this project, or is there some added benefit from running this project on Linux?



All CPU WUs simply work faster on Linux. That's all.
Hence Linux being the best for CPU crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> All CPU WUs simply work faster on Linux. That's all.
> Hence Linux being the best for CPU crunchers.



+1
  For example, an overclocked i7 hex-core can easily go over 10-12k ppd on Linux.... which is up to a 50% improvement 

That said- I'll be moving at least 1-2 of my rigs over to Linux over the next few weeks


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> +1
> For example, an overclocked i7 hex-core can easily go over 10-12k ppd on Linux.... which is up to a 50% improvement
> 
> That said- I'll be moving at least 1-2 of my rigs over to Linux over the next few weeks



is there a reason for this?  that it runs better on Linux?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> is there a reason for this?  that it runs better on Linux?



It could be:
OS related - memory management / scheduling / general efficiency / better throughput / less overhead / etc.
Compiler related - better optimizations / better vectorization / better use of newer instructions / etc.

It could be any combination of the above AND maybe some things we haven't considered yet.

TL;DR - we don't know for sure. We can only guess.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

well, the driver crashed again overnight. The network light was still on so I'll be watching the ppd to see if boinc is still running.

Is there anyway to skip the GUI altogether and just get to the console? If boinc starts even before login in then I could avoid some headaches that way.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

1. In bios, set the system to halt on "no errors"
2. take out the vidya card

That's it.

Also, it's advisable to set up SSH beforehand, for maintenance / checking up. Also, if You set up remote access in boinc, You can connect with a boinc manager from another computer to check on boinc when needed.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Are you just limiting your rig to this project, or is there some added benefit from running this project on Linux?


Currently I'm only doing DSFL, as it's one of my less-crunched projects (at least compared to CEP2).  I'll be switching over to all FAAH at some point.  But it is just faster as well 


Vinska said:


> All CPU WUs simply work faster on Linux. That's all.
> Hence Linux being the best for CPU crunchers.


Yup!


Norton said:


> +1
> For example, an overclocked i7 hex-core can easily go over 10-12k ppd on Linux.... which is up to a 50% improvement
> 
> That said- I'll be moving at least 1-2 of my rigs over to Linux over the next few weeks



An OC'ed hex _may_ be capable of doing a good 13-14k.  I'm getting 8.5-9k or so with the 2600k, so 50% more cores running ever so slightly higher could do amazingly 

Good plan!  I'm setting up the i3-2100+HD7950 as my gaming system again so that I can dedicate my best to Linux for WCG, and I intend to put Linux on the 2700k & 3930k at some point (by mid-August at the latest).  Maybe the 3770k as well, but we'll see.  I want to keep around a Windows system for FAH.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 1. In bios, set the system to halt on "no errors"
> 2. take out the vidya card
> 
> That's it.
> ...



There is no video card. I'm using the IGP.


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> It could be:
> OS related - memory management / scheduling / general efficiency / better throughput / less overhead / etc.
> Compiler related - better optimizations / better vectorization / better use of newer instructions / etc.
> 
> ...



Hit the nail on the head here. Also why it's generally preferred for servers.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> There is no video card. I'm using the IGP.



Oh, right. Change the step #2 into "disable the IGP in the BIOS", then. Step #1 still stays.

P.S. the other way is to blacklist its driver module, so it wouldn't get loaded.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

ok, edited the grub file to start directly into terminal and installed htop to keep track of boinc. What should I do to enable SSH? I had set it up for VNC previously, is that enough? Will I be able to log into it with TightVNC or should I use telnet?

Hadn't restarted it yet.


edit: can't connect with telnet or VNC. Gotta find a program.


edit2: sorry, I wasn't thinking straight. Now that there's no GUI what I should do is setup boinc to control the clients on the linux crunchers. I was using VNC before to report the completed tasks remotely... in fact if I could setup the clients to report tasks immediately (a la windows) I wouldn't even need to do that.

I think I'll research that instead.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> ok, edited the grub file to start directly into terminal and installed htop to keep track of boinc. What should I do to enable SSH? I had set it up for VNC previously, is that enough? Will I be able to log into it with TightVNC or should I use telnet?
> 
> Hadn't restarted it yet.



You need the GUI running in onder to use VNC, as it lets You take over the existing one. AFAIK.
Well, since You said You did not restart it yet, I suppose You still have access.

*To set up ssh:*
*1.* run this in the terminal
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install ssh
```
*2.* edit Your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to suit Your needs *[1]*
*3.* run 
	
	



```
sudo service ssh reload
```
*4.* all set

----

*To manage BOINC from a remote manager:*
On the machine You want to manage, go to the boinc directory *[2]* (can't remember what the default was. [Ion], help me out here - check what directory Your Linux boinc is using) and create a file _remote_hosts.cfg_ there. In it, add IPs of the machines You want to allow access from. Then look at the contents of the _gui_rpc_auth.cfg_ file - that's the remote access password for it. You can change the file contents to set Your own password. It has to be at least 6 characters long, IIRC.
Then restart boinc by doing *[3]*:

```
sudo service boinc-client restart
```

Then, in the computer You want to access that boinc from, with advanced view enabled:
Click Advanced -> Select Computer, then in the "Host name" field, enter the IP of the machine with the boinc You want to manage and in the password field - the contents of the _gui_rpc_auth.cfg_ file I mentioned before. Click OK. It then will connect to that computer and You will see its boinc status & be able to change settings as normal.
To show the "local" boinc there again either restart the manager OR in Advanced -> Select Computer enter "localhost" as hostname and click OK (it fills in the password automatically for localhost)

----

*[1]* if the computer is not directly visible to the Great Wilds - if it's in Your own LAN, only has an "inside" IP, but not an IP which would make it directly accessible from the internet, You don't need to change much. Just make sure _PermitRootLogin yes_ and _PasswordAuthentication yes_ are set and not commented out. And You should be able to SSH into Your machine for administration.
In case the computer IS visible from the Great Wild, set _Port_ to something other than 22, preferably in the 5000+ range. That will prevent most crackers from detecting SSH on it and thus prevent attacks. In such situations it's also good to disable Password authentication and use private key authentication. But I won't go into detail unless You ask me about it; it's a bit complex.

*EDIT:*



TRWOV said:


> in fact if I could setup the clients to report tasks immediately (a la windows) I wouldn't even need to do that.



Just add a cc_config.xml file in the boinc dir (see *[2]* mentioned previously) with these contents:


Spoiler





```
<cc_config>
	<options>
		<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
	</options>
</cc_config>
```



and then make it re-read the configuration file just like in the Windows case OR restart boinc like described in *[3]*.



(now, to wait for [Ion] to save the day by checking where his boinc is installed)


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

ok, it seems like the config file is the same as in windows. That makes things easier.  So cd /var/lib/boinc-client/ > sudo pico cc_config.xml , right?

I'll config it later on the FX cruncher. I'll try it now on the 1090t cruncher. Driver hasn't crashed yet, better do it now.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> So cd /var/lib/boinc-client/ > sudo pico cc_config.xml , right?



Yeah, sure. If _that _ is the boinc dir, of course.
And assuming You're OK with using nano


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

ok, done and done, I'll sudo shutdown -r now. Hopefully they'll be crunching when I get home.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'll sudo shutdown -r now.



"sudo reboot" does the same thing. And saves a couple of keypresses


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

WHAT!? Only two active projects left!?
Really, at this rate not only we won't get any GPU work, but we might even run out of CPU work!!! I don't like this one bit. And am very pissed.
*(DSFL went intermittent just now)*







Yes, I know it's a double post, but this is completely different kind of info compared to my previous post.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

Two projects!  That is odd... the admins on the WCG forum keep stating they have work for us but I guess we'll have to see.

Oh, and the WCG website appears down... no site, no uploads, no downloads 

Maybe we broke it with our recent ppd boost


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Two projects!  That is odd... the admins on the WCG forum keep stating they have work for us but I guess we'll have to see.
> 
> Oh, and the WCG website appears down... no site, no uploads, no downloads
> 
> Maybe we broke it with our recent ppd boost



Yeah we broke em good this time.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 9, 2013)

FAAH still has about a year of work left, although with no other project competing for CPU time (CEP2 doesn't really count since the boinc client only processes 1 WU at a time, unless you change the stock settings) that estimate should go down. Maybe 200 days left?


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

*Hot hot hot!*

Here's a shot of the building temp where I have the Julia rig running atm 







The rig is happily crunching away though.... stock clocked 1045T's run nice and cool


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> WHAT!? Only two active projects left!?
> Really, at this rate not only we won't get any GPU work, but we might even run out of CPU work!!! I don't like this one bit. And am very pissed.
> *(DSFL went intermittent just now)*
> 
> ...


Wow.  That would explain why my systems that were just doing DSFL are now doing a mix of CEP2 and FAAH.  Time to go poke at settings again.

We really need another project ASAP 


Norton said:


> Two projects!  That is odd... the admins on the WCG forum keep stating they have work for us but I guess we'll have to see.
> 
> Oh, and the WCG website appears down... no site, no uploads, no downloads
> 
> Maybe we broke it with our recent ppd boost


Yup, can't access it at all here.  At least all of my rigs have a few days of work buffered 


TRWOV said:


> FAAH still has about a year of work left, although with no other project competing for CPU time (CEP2 doesn't really count since the boinc client only processes 1 WU at a time, unless you change the stock settings) that estimate should go down. Maybe 200 days left?


That's entirely possible.  I do strongly suspect that within the next 200 days (+ CEP2) we'll get at least one more project.  At least I hope so!


Norton said:


> Here's a shot of the building temp where I have the Julia rig running atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130708/104F.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow.  That's a good 10F hotter than it's been here in NC recently.  How hot is the PhII running?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Here's a shot of the building temp where I have the Julia rig running atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130708/104F.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, impressive!  And I thought south Florida had some bad heat 

This summer is a doozy for real.  Can't wait for winter 



Speaking of temps: my 3770k is sitting at around 76*C and my 2600k around 57*C.  The AC is cranking though!!!


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> The rig is happily crunching away though.... stock clocked 1045T's run nice and cool



I wish my rig was running as cool. I just made a little change to sig rig.





The result..




4GHz on air!

k10temp says I'm at 40.6c. Not sure which one to believe. I can touch the base of the heatsink without burning myself, but that could just be poor thermal transfer to the heatsink (something I suspect). Seems stable, so hey!


```
Mon 08 Jul 2013 08:05:05 PM PDT |  | Benchmark results:
Mon 08 Jul 2013 08:05:05 PM PDT |  | Number of CPUs: 6
Mon 08 Jul 2013 08:05:05 PM PDT |  | 3014 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
Mon 08 Jul 2013 08:05:05 PM PDT |  | 19065 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
```
~18 Gigaflops? I'll take it.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wow, impressive!  And I thought south Florida had some bad heat
> 
> This summer is a doozy for real.  Can't wait for winter
> 
> Speaking of temps: my 3770k is sitting at around 76*C and my 2600k around 57*C.  The AC is cranking though!!!



  Temps are running around 45C for the rig but the A880GZ board doesn't really read temps all that well. The case is well ventilated w/plenty of fans and it's running a Xig Gaia on the chip. In this weather, I would only run the 1045T rigs here.

@manofthem- yeah it gets pretty hot/humid here but it doesn't stay like it does where you are.... at the most we get this weather for 2-3 week spells and 6 months from now it could be -5F with a -30F wind chill BRRRrrrr!!!!

@xvi- I have a set of the Xig adapters to turn that cooler to blow out the back of the case if your interested 
*Note- you will need the socket 1366/775 mounts for the cooler to use them


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 9, 2013)

Switched some GPUs around today to make them run cooler and whatnot, and diagnose why the 2600K rig likes to lock up. My mATX 3770K has seemingly memory related issues as well, as I remote in and WCG and F@H "have stopped working" so I pulled the 7770 and GTX 660Ti out of it and put in the GTX 470. Perhaps the 530w PSU was overworked, but we'll see.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 9, 2013)

I think that the power saving features is what is crashing my Mint crunchers. When crashed I've found them either with the screen turned off or with a drm_panic. 

I think that the driver sometime fails to turn off/on the screen and crashes right there.

Is there anyway to make setterm stick? I've found some ways but they are for other distros and Mint doesn't seem to be setup the same way (I can't find the files they refer to).


edit: NVM: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.ph...ng#DPMS_Interaction_in_a_console_with_setterm


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> @xvi- I have a set of the Xig adapters to turn that cooler to blow out the back of the case if your interested
> *Note- you will need the socket 1366/775 mounts for the cooler to use them



Xigmatek Crossbow? Got it already, but thanks! Originally had it pointed towards the back in my old case, but moved it back since the Phantom has a large exhaust fan up top. Wasn't sure if the orientation made any difference.


I've been curious to know how a FX 8350/8150 at average overclock would stack up against my X6. I've been looking for people who seem to have both a Phenom II and a FX crunching (TRWOV, Norton, Mad_Shot) and trying to find PPD via hosts (Norton's, for example). Norton's sig says an FX 8350 4.4GHz for 7 Day Average of 5,346. That certainly beats my X6's 4,180 by ~27.8%. So what's the general consensus on FX processors for crunching? Good value? How hard was it to get those speeds, Norton?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 9, 2013)

There's nothing to not like about the 8350. Power consumption is around 10% less compared to the 1100t (3.3Ghz) and to top it off, it has two extra cores. Compared to my X6 @ 3.9Ghz, WUs take slightly longer on the 8350 to complete (about 15-20 min more) but since you're doing 8 at a time the FX has the upper hand.

The downside is that, based on some reviews I've seen, power consumption grows exponentially with overclocking. A 10% OC would increase power consumption by 20%, at 5Ghz (25% OC) you'd be looking at a 70% increase (see FX-9590). Running them stock is the sensible approach if you plan on crunching 24/7.


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> There's nothing to not like about the 8350. Power consumption is around 10% less compared to the 1100t (3.3Ghz) and to top it off, it has two extra cores. Compared to my X6 @ 3.9Ghz, WUs take slightly longer on the 8350 to complete (about 15-20 min more) but since you're doing 8 at a time the FX has the upper hand.
> 
> The downside is that, based on some reviews I've seen, power consumption grows exponentially with overclocking. A 10% OC would increase power consumption by 20%, at 5Ghz (25% OC) you'd be looking at a 70% increase (see FX-9590). Running them stock is the sensible approach if you plan on crunching 24/7.



It seems I've been hitting my thanks button too much since the forums seems to have taken it away from me. I really appreciate the insight though (despite my lack of thanks-button-pushing).

I've heard of the FX's quickly increasing power consumption when overclocking. I'm mostly concerned about managing the heat though since my house isn't air conditioned, although it shouldn't be too long before it's under water. The next question is if it's worth $200. I guess I wouldn't be losing the X6, but it would likely go to my father who doesn't like distributed computing.

Comparing Norton's 8350 + overclock to mine. (Hope you don't mind me nabbing your statistics, Norton.)





*Explanation:*
Comb. MHz: Cores * Clock speed
avg/mhz: Clock for clock, which one's faster overall.
avg/mhz/core: Clock for clock, which has better single-threaded performance.

I'm kind of comparing this to an eBay Phenom II X6 which, I believe, is somewhere around $100 - $150.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

From my experience: with the FX, the power consumption is like an ocean floor - first it gets deeper slowly, then when Ya reach the end of the shelf - BAM! It suddenly gets insanely deep.
In my FX-8320, the breaking point is 4.1 GHZ. Going past that requires voltages which seem to start producing A LOT of leakage, and thus, power consumption starts skyrocketing.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

I want a steam roller cpu... Forget the 8350.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

What James888 said.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it just me? I cant upload and WCG home page is dead. I'm in Cairo.....


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 9, 2013)

I cannot upload either.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Is it just me? I cant upload and WCG home page is dead. I'm in Cairo.....



I cannot upload either. I'm in Mongolia. Does it matter?

Edit.
I know what happens in Cairo.. Are you OK?

Edit 2.0
"WCG currently offline due to a severe storm in the Toronto, CA area where the servers are hosted."
http://boincstats.com/en/forum/14/1431,2163
Thanks Norton.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2013)

Daimus said:


> I cannot upload either. I'm in Mongolia. Does it matter?
> 
> Edit.
> I know what happens in Cairo.. Are you OK?



I'm in the airport now...so yes happy camper here


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Temps are running around 45C for the rig but the A880GZ board doesn't really read temps all that well. The case is well ventilated w/plenty of fans and it's running a Xig Gaia on the chip. In this weather, I would only run the 1045T rigs here.
> 
> @manofthem- yeah it gets pretty hot/humid here but it doesn't stay like it does where you are.... at the most we get this weather for 2-3 week spells and 6 months from now it could be -5F with a -30F wind chill BRRRrrrr!!!!
> 
> ...


Well, that's not bad at all.  My 2600k on WC is at ~60C, but admittedly is OCed as well.  Would the FX8 CPUs not handle the heat?


Jstn7477 said:


> Switched some GPUs around today to make them run cooler and whatnot, and diagnose why the 2600K rig likes to lock up. My mATX 3770K has seemingly memory related issues as well, as I remote in and WCG and F@H "have stopped working" so I pulled the 7770 and GTX 660Ti out of it and put in the GTX 470. Perhaps the 530w PSU was overworked, but we'll see.


You're having the worst of luck 
If you end up needing a new power supply, I can look and see what I have.  I know that I have a 350w, as useless as that would be, but may have a 550/650 as well.


TRWOV said:


> I think that the power saving features is what is crashing my Mint crunchers. When crashed I've found them either with the screen turned off or with a drm_panic.
> 
> I think that the driver sometime fails to turn off/on the screen and crashes right there.
> 
> ...


I tend to just turn off power saving features on my crunchers.  I don't remember if I did on the Mint system, but I've had no crashes on it...
AMD specific perhaps?


xvi said:


> Xigmatek Crossbow? Got it already, but thanks! Originally had it pointed towards the back in my old case, but moved it back since the Phantom has a large exhaust fan up top. Wasn't sure if the orientation made any difference.
> 
> 
> I've been curious to know how a FX 8350/8150 at average overclock would stack up against my X6. I've been looking for people who seem to have both a Phenom II and a FX crunching (TRWOV, Norton, Mad_Shot) and trying to find PPD via hosts (Norton's, for example). Norton's sig says an FX 8350 4.4GHz for 7 Day Average of 5,346. That certainly beats my X6's 4,180 by ~27.8%. So what's the general consensus on FX processors for crunching? Good value? How hard was it to get those speeds, Norton?


Check out my PPD estimator? 
From what I've seen, the ~4.2-4.5GHz is really easy to get.  4.5-5 requires much more in the way of cooling, but also doable.  The AMD FX8s are pretty sweet for WCG from what I've seen (albeit the power usage isn't as good as the i7s)


mstenholm said:


> I'm in the airport now...so yes happy camper here



Glad to hear that you're safe!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> Xigmatek Crossbow? Got it already, but thanks! Originally had it pointed towards the back in my old case, but moved it back since the Phantom has a large exhaust fan up top. Wasn't sure if the orientation made any difference.
> 
> 
> I've been curious to know how a FX 8350/8150 at average overclock would stack up against my X6. I've been looking for people who seem to have both a Phenom II and a FX crunching (TRWOV, Norton, Mad_Shot) and trying to find PPD via hosts (Norton's, for example). Norton's sig says an FX 8350 4.4GHz for 7 Day Average of 5,346. That certainly beats my X6's 4,180 by ~27.8%. So what's the general consensus on FX processors for crunching? Good value? How hard was it to get those speeds, Norton?



To me I see an increase in ppd with the FX compared to the PhII's. Especially when they are both at stock clocks. The Fx will wipe the floor with the x6's. It's a 2k+ ppd difference. The only PhII rig I have that can come close is my overclocked 1090t. With the fx at stock speeds they trade blows with the Fx taking the lead most days by about 500 ppd or so. Now if I ramp up the fx then it would take down the 1090t easily. Whether it's worth it is up to you. I feel I made a great purchase. And I am thinking of replacing my 2x 1055t and 970BE rig with Fx's.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> To me I see an increase in ppd with the FX compared to the PhII's. Especially when they are both at stock clocks. The Fx will wipe the floor with the x6's. It's a 2k+ ppd difference. The only PhII rig I have that can come close is my overclocked 1090t. With the fx at stock speeds they trade blows with the Fx taking the lead most days by about 500 ppd or so. Now if I ramp up the fx then it would take down the 1090t easily. Whether it's worth it is up to you. *I feel I made a great purchase*. And I am thinking of replacing my 2x 1055t and 970BE rig with Fx's.



   That seems to be the consensus with the FX-8350. I haven't seen anyone complain about the chips stock performance and most would buy another one.... I know cuz I did! 

@xvi- Don't follow the ppd vs clock on the 8350 in my main rig too closely. The clock speed has been changed a few times since installed. 

FYI- It's been at 4.2Ghz and under 1.3v for the last month or so- It ran 4.4Ghz initially and runs 100% fine at that speed but I turned it down for the Summer to keep the heat from 3 rigs running at home under control.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> That seems to be the consensus with the FX-8350. I haven't seen anyone complain about the chips stock performance and most would buy another one.... I know cuz I did!
> 
> @xvi- Don't follow the ppd vs clock on the 8350 in my main rig too closely. The clock speed has been changed a few times since installed.
> 
> FYI- It's been at 4.2Ghz and under 1.3v for the last month or so- It ran 4.4Ghz initially and runs 100% fine at that speed but I turned it down for the Summer to keep the heat from 3 rigs running at home under control.



Yeah, you guys are making me want one now 
I just wish that there was a way to stick two of them together--I'd like to have more output from fewer systems...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I just wish that there was a way to stick two of them together--I'd like to have more output from fewer systems...



Actually, I was thinking of doing such a thing. In case I manage to snatch a dual-socket [server] mobo for a reasonable price 
But decided to wait for steamroller to go on with such a thing.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2013)

DSFL seems to be over.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Daimus said:


> DSFL seems to be over.



Yup, it went on intermittent yesterday or the day before.  We're down to just two projects now, and I don't like that


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, it went on intermittent yesterday or the day before.  We're down to just two projects now, and I don't like that



I hear you. Me too:shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't it either. As a team do we have a plan for if work runs out even for a short while?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't it either. As a team do we have a plan for if work runs out even for a short while?



Panic.  That and enjoy a room that isn't perpetually hot and loud


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't it either. As a team do we have a plan for if work runs out even for a short while?



I'm waiting for a plan of senior members too.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

Daimus said:


> I'm waiting for a plan of senior members too.



I'm thinking/hoping WCG will roll out a fresh project or at least some beta projects before too long.... hopefully within the next month or so.

If not, we will need to look at some of the other projects and see if there is something that all/most of us are willing to move our resources to. 

Maybe we should consider starting a "what if" new project discussion thread


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm thinking/hoping WCG will roll out a fresh project or at least some beta projects before too long.... hopefully within the next month or so.
> 
> If not, we will need to look at some of the other projects and see if there is something that all/most of us are willing to move our resources to.
> 
> Maybe we should consider starting a "what if" new project discussion thread



I would be astonished if we don't get another project soon.  If we don't, and WCG does eventually run out of work, then I'll transition my resources to our Folding@home team.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Maybe we should consider starting a "what if" new project discussion thread



Start a gaming clan. 

Seriously I think your right Norton. We should probably at least start a discussion on what the team could do.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Start a gaming clan.



I'm in! 


(meanwhile, _still_ trying to get an invite to the TPU Gayming Steam group and failing miserably at it, lol)


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Start a gaming clan.





Vinska said:


> I'm in!



Count me in


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 9, 2013)

We could all sign for the beta testing. That way any project waiting for approval would get it faster.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> We could all sign for the beta testing. That way any project waiting for approval would get it faster.



I've been signed up for that for several years--still, the WUs that come out are very limited in number.  Hopefully it's useful at least


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Start a gaming clan.





Vinska said:


> I'm in!





Daimus said:


> Count me in



Me too. We could have one hell of a solitaire team.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> We could all sign for the beta testing.



I've signed up from the very start. But never got a single WU. There we no beta-tests over the time I've been on WCG, it seems.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2013)

I've got some Beta's.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

OH SNAP!
I just got one, too!

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Yes, I know it's available in my native language, but Lithuanian translations of software never make sense and just confuse me. Many people I know feel the same way. Hence English  )


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Daimus said:


> I've got some Beta's.
> 
> http://i081.radikal.ru/1307/db/53cd1d82a71c.jpg


You guys have a hell of a language 


Vinska said:


> OH SNAP!
> I just got one, too!
> 
> Edit: http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3109/2g61.png
> ...



Lucky guys, I've ended up with a sum total of one Beta WU


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Lucky guys, I've ended up with a sum total of one Beta WU



No Beta love here either 

WCG forum announcement said a small batch is going out first followed by a larger batch of about 12k WU's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe I can finally get my Beta badge. 

But it seems not beta love for me either right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Daimus said:


> Didn't you get any?



One, on my laptop, but only one:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> No Beta love here either
> 
> WCG forum announcement said a small batch is going out first followed by a larger batch of about 12k WU's



does the BETA works with the newer version of BOINC?


----------



## Daimus (Jul 10, 2013)

Where is Mstenholm? Let us know if you came to Europe. We know that you are not safe in Cairo.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2013)

I got 3 earlier on my FX rig.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got 3 earlier on my FX rig.



I have about a dozen waiting to go on 2 rigs


----------



## Nordic (Jul 10, 2013)

I still have 24 WU's left on my main rig. My phenom one still has a lot. No beta ones though.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Got some more!






*EDIT:*
got 8 more on my FX-8120 and 2 more on my Athlon 64 X2
Thus, 16 Beta WUs in total


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 10, 2013)

Those who want more work for their BOINC client, POEM@home is a good choice for both CPU and GPU. WUs are small in terms of up- and download size so it is doable for everybody already crunching. The project is comparable to F@H, HPF and HCC.


----------



## xvi (Jul 10, 2013)

I went and ticked the beta checkbox at work and when I got home a couple hours later, forced an update on my main rig. I reported 6 WUs and received 6 new beta WUs.

Don't see what was so hard about that. 

Edit: Ssssoooo, what exactly do betas do other than being experimental? Like, anything points wise?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 10, 2013)

xvi said:


> Edit: Ssssoooo, what exactly do betas do other than being experimental? Like, anything points wise?



Their run time goes to the extremely-hard-to-level beta tester badge progress.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2013)

xvi said:


> I went and ticked the beta checkbox at work and when I got home a couple hours later, forced an update on my main rig. I reported 6 WUs and received 6 new beta WUs.
> 
> Don't see what was so hard about that.
> 
> Edit: Ssssoooo, what exactly do betas do other than being experimental? Like, anything points wise?



In general, you will get credit for results returned as "Invalid" as well as "Valid" in the beta's (i.e. as long as the rig does the work- you get the credit)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2013)

xvi said:


> I went and ticked the beta checkbox at work and when I got home a couple hours later, forced an update on my main rig. I reported 6 WUs and received 6 new beta WUs.
> 
> Don't see what was so hard about that.
> 
> Edit: Ssssoooo, what exactly do betas do other than being experimental? Like, anything points wise?



Beta is what WCG uses to test out new things.  Points are the same (or sometimes even a bit lower).  The runtime counts towards your Beta badges instead of the standard ones.  And they're more fun 

EDIT:  All three of us replied at once???


----------



## xvi (Jul 10, 2013)

Wrote a blurb here about my recent HD 6950 2GB purchase on eBay.

In a nutshell, I suspect bitcoin miners are dumping their 5000/6000 series cards in favor of AISCs.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 10, 2013)

5000 and 6000 series aren't really recommended to crunch, a 7700 is as fast as a 6970.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 10, 2013)

What is a AISC?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 10, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> What is a AISC?



See the Wikipedia article on ASIC.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 11, 2013)

It seems that I've left behind my linux troubles. No crash in the last 4 days, let's hope they hold. 

In short I had to:
- Disable HPET
- Disable power saving features
- Disable Xserver (boot straight into terminal)

This has taught me that, regarding hardware, support is there or it isn't.  I know it's not stricly the distros' fault but that's the current state of affairs.


----------



## KieX (Jul 11, 2013)

Is anyone testing the new Android BETA WU's?

Announcement: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35344

I can't use my phone because it's on it's last knees, but I managed to setup Android x86 through VM Player and all is working fine so far. Only downside so far is that for some reason I can only use 2 of the 4 CPU cores. Looking to see if I can find a solution to that. Takes roughly 1h30m per WU on a 1.8GHz i5 laptop.


----------



## xvi (Jul 11, 2013)

KieX said:


> Is anyone testing the new Android BETA WU's?



I've found that heat and having a high enough amperage charger to be an issue. If I stick my phone in front of my computer fans, it'll keep it cool and have my 2A tablet charger on it, it'll crunch steady.

Working on keeping my tablet cool/charged enough to crunch right now since it stays home on the charger all day and night anyways. Doesn't help that I keep it in a case.

Edit: I'm quite happy with Battery Monitor Widget to keep an eye on temps, battery level, usage, etc. It graphs everything out rather nicely.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well guys I may be back at it soon. my new CPU will be here today to further test the board I got from norton.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys I may be back at it soon. my new CPU will be here today to further test the board I got from norton.



If that board doesn't work out I may have something else available soon- drop me a PM later today if that board continues to be a problem


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it just me, or did Free-DC sort of stuck?


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Is it just me, or did Free-DC sort of stuck?



Still a little slow- they just caught up with yesterdays numbers an hour or so ago


----------



## hat (Jul 13, 2013)

KieX said:


> Is anyone testing the new Android BETA WU's?
> 
> Announcement: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35344
> 
> ...



This seems rather silly to me...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2013)

KieX said:


> Is anyone testing the new Android BETA WU's?
> 
> Announcement: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35344
> 
> ...



Hmm.  I wouldn't want to crunch on my Android device, as it's slow and the battery life is bad as-is, but from a theoretical perspective it's interesting.  I do think it would be better if they'd focus on GPU work instead.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Hmm.  I wouldn't want to crunch on my Android device, as it's slow and the battery life is bad as-is, but from a theoretical perspective it's interesting. * I do think it would be better if they'd focus on GPU work instead.*



That sounds like a terrific idea. I think we all want to see [Ion] with some more 600k PPD!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 13, 2013)

Gpu's have so much mostly untapped compute potential. Bitcoin shows that easily. Is it really that hard to code for? I would think they would be focusing on gpu work since it has 10X the output.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> Gpu's have so much mostly untapped compute potential. Bitcoin shows that easily. Is it really that hard to code for? I would think they would be focusing on gpu work since it has 10X the output.



Both CPUs and GPUs have their strengths. Some of the tasks are better suited towards a general purpose CPU than specialized GPUs, more so if the task at hand doesn't benefit from the massive amount of parallelism a GPU provides.

On another note, I am officially out of WCG works in 1 minute


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 13, 2013)

Did you opt-in for CEP2 and beta testing? I am still getting work, although I am at my parents' so less resources are spent for WCG (I am running WCG on my 2nd system with only on one core enabled; and turn the computer off when I go to sleep). This seems to influence the chance to get without work kind of drastically.
Did you consider donating resources to POEM@home? It supports CPU and GPU computing.
BTW, here is a list of (BOINC) DC projects; in my sig you find those I am involved in.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Did you opt-in for CEP2 and beta testing? I am still getting work, although I am at my parents' so less resources are spent for WCG (I am running WCG on my 2nd system with only on one core enabled; and turn the computer off when I go to sleep). This seems to influence the chance to get without work kind of drastically.
> Did you consider donating resources to POEM@home? It supports CPU and GPU computing.
> BTW, here is a list of (BOINC) DC projects; in my sig you find those I am involved in.



I was signed up for Beta testing, but I did not meet the bandwidth req for CEP2 (IIRC). I just checked my projects and for some reason it had me opted out of FightAIDS@Home. Updated and now have some WUs. Wouldn't have found out without your post, thanks!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 13, 2013)

After some tweaking recently, I ended up running almost exclusively CEP2. I have FAAH enabled, too, but it hardly pulls any of its WUs. And alas, since I run almost only CEP2, my PPD plummeted.
I shall miss pie a lot...


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> After some tweaking recently, I ended up running almost exclusively CEP2. I have FAAH enabled, too, but it hardly pulls any of its WUs. And alas, since I run almost only CEP2, my PPD plummeted.
> I shall miss pie a lot...



Give it a few days... there's often a lag between changes when looking at ppd


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Already been 5 days =]


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Already been 5 days =]



Do you have a larger backlog of pending validations/pending verifications? It may take longer for CEP2 to clear "pending" status....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 13, 2013)

No, it settled down real quick and is now working like a stable pipeline.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 13, 2013)

KieX said:


> Is anyone testing the new Android BETA WU's?
> 
> Announcement: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35344
> 
> ...



I started this morning on my IVIEW 760TPC (Allwinner A10 Cortex A8 single core 1GHz w/ Android 4.0.3) and my ASUS Nexus 7 (Tegra 3 quad core Cortex A9 1.2GHz). So far, the IVIEW tablet takes 16 hours to do a Say No to Schistosoma WU, and the Nexus 7 does 4 WUs simultaneously and takes about 2-3 hours to complete each WU. Looks like the Nexus 7 should get around 250 PPD or so (amazing for around 10-15w), and the IVIEW is pretty much a worthless POS, but I'm running it anyway.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 14, 2013)

Vinska said:


> After some tweaking recently, I ended up running almost exclusively CEP2. I have FAAH enabled, too, but it hardly pulls any of its WUs. And alas, since I run almost only CEP2, my PPD plummeted.
> I shall miss pie a lot...



What tweaking? I wonder why it now mostly pulls CEP2.

Are you guys still having trouble getting wu's. I never ran out myself. I am getting new ones too.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That sounds like a terrific idea. I think we all want to see [Ion] with some more 600k PPD!


Hey, I'd love that.  I have quite a bit to fire up again when drawing 2500w is no longer a problem 


theonedub said:


> Both CPUs and GPUs have their strengths. Some of the tasks are better suited towards a general purpose CPU than specialized GPUs, more so if the task at hand doesn't benefit from the massive amount of parallelism a GPU provides.
> 
> On another note, I am officially out of WCG works in 1 minute


Nearly out of work?  Have you not gotten any more yet?


Jstn7477 said:


> I started this morning on my IVIEW 760TPC (Allwinner A10 Cortex A8 single core 1GHz w/ Android 4.0.3) and my ASUS Nexus 7 (Tegra 3 quad core Cortex A9 1.2GHz). So far, the IVIEW tablet takes 16 hours to do a Say No to Schistosoma WU, and the Nexus 7 does 4 WUs simultaneously and takes about 2-3 hours to complete each WU. Looks like the Nexus 7 should get around 250 PPD or so (amazing for around 10-15w), and the IVIEW is pretty much a worthless POS, but I'm running it anyway.



250PPD isn't bad--I get about 350PPD from my dual-core 1.6GHz Atom.  Power usage for that is about 25w at the wall.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 14, 2013)

james888 said:


> What tweaking? I wonder why it now mostly pulls CEP2.



Setting max CEP2 WUs to "Unlimited".


----------



## Nordic (Jul 15, 2013)

Is anyones else's ppd going crazy. Mine just short of being double what I expect it to be according to freedc? Maybe its freedc?


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> Is anyones else's ppd going crazy. Mine just short of being double what I expect it to be according to freedc? Maybe its freedc?



My ppd seems normal- still wating for the final update though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just ordered this! It will get my cruncher back to full spec with Nortons new board since the vulcan will not hold the ATX motherboard.

NZXT Source 210 S210-001 Black Aluminum Brush / Pl...


----------



## Nordic (Jul 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> My ppd seems normal- still wating for the final update though








The first big spike in june, everyone had really high ppd. Then my ppd really drops off because I had several rigs off for a few days. Then they came back on. Wait, maybe I am getting a whole bunch of wu's veryfied these last day or two from when I had them all down.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/userdailysingle.php?proj=bwcg&name=829603
> The first big spike in june, everyone had really high ppd. Then my ppd really drops off because I had several rigs off for a few days. Then they came back on. Wait, maybe I am getting a whole bunch of wu's veryfied these last day or two from when I had them all down.



Takes a few days for a rig to spool up output so that looks normal based on your description.

@Brandon- those are decent cases.... not sure of the quality of the window though?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Takes a few days for a rig to spool up output so that looks normal based on your description.
> 
> @Brandon- those are decent cases.... not sure of the quality of the window though?



I expect 5-6k rit ght now with the rigs I have going. I am one rig down. If I had the other going I would expect 7-8k. I hit 12k yesturday and 10k today, double my 5-6k expectation.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> I expect 5-6k rit ght now with the rigs I have going. I am one rig down. If I had the other going I would expect 7-8k. I hit 12k yesturday and 10k today, double my 5-6k expectation.



You have 4 rigs going according to FreeDC and ppd should be around 10k or more from them @100%


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just ordered this! It will get my cruncher back to full spec with Nortons new board since the vulcan will not hold the ATX motherboard.
> 
> NZXT Source 210 S210-001 Black Aluminum Brush / Pl...



I haven't seen any of the windowed versions, but I have three of the Source 210s and they all work great.  Not a ton of space, but cheap, look OK, and decent cooling.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 15, 2013)

Changed the CCTV PC case to one that can fit a Hyper 212+. Ready to drop in an 8350 as soon as I get another. 

Also OCed the 620 to 3.33Ghz.


----------



## xvi (Jul 16, 2013)

Sig rig here recovering from a very hot day or two and a string of invalid results. It's been put back to stock clocks and has been returning valid results now, but the points are still heading down. Any insight? Are invalid results still being validated or something?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> Any insight? Are invalid results still being validated or something?



DSFL went intermittent and now we only have CEP2 and FAAH. Which both produce less points than DSFL, it seems. On AMD, at least. And if what [Ion] said to me once is true, on Intels, too.
A mix of DSFL, CEP2 and FAAH got "replaced" with a mix of CEP2 and FAAH. And so the scores go down.
My own scores got down by ~4k PPD, too (~13k -> ~9k). For me FAAH is the least scoring project of all. Even CEP2 scores better for the same CPU time.

There You go! An explanation =]


----------



## hat (Jul 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img196/6100/epjh.png
> 
> Sig rig here recovering from a very hot day or two and a string of invalid results. It's been put back to stock clocks and has been returning valid results now, but the points are still heading down. Any insight? Are invalid results still being validated or something?



It takes time for the server to process results.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2013)

Exactly, hat. And how long it takes to validate them partially depends on how quickly the other hosts send back their results of the WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> DSFL went intermittent and not we only have CEP2 and FAAH. Which both produce less points than DSFL, it seems. On AMD, at least. And if what [Ion] said to me once, on Intels, too.
> A mix of DSFL, CEP2 and FAAH got "replaced" with a mix of CEP2 and FAAH. And so the scores go down.
> My own scores got down by ~4k PPD, too (~13k -> ~9k). For me FAAH is the least scoring project of all. Even CEP2 scores better for the same CPU time.
> 
> There You go! An explanation =]



Yup, PPD is certainly down on Windows systems too:




This is my i7-2600, which used to run all DSFL but now does all FAAH.  I run VMs on it from time to time as well, but no more now than before, so that wouldn't explain the decline.  The trends on the i7-2600k running Mint are similar.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Phew, I had a long day full of adventure...
Not sure if You are interested in details, but the aftermath is: I ended up trading my FX-8120 for a FX-8320
Thus, my [almost] dedicated cruncher is running that now


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 16, 2013)

How?


----------



## xvi (Jul 16, 2013)

Some of my results were definitely invalid. I expected a PPD drop, but not this much. I guess it's invalid results being returned plus FAAH (which I've been seeing a lot of). Seems to be on the rise again and I'll go back to clocking it up as soon as I have a better way to stress and validate clocks. (Any tips for Linux?)


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> Some of my results were definitely invalid. I expected a PPD drop, but not this much. I guess it's invalid results being returned plus FAAH (which I've been seeing a lot of). Seems to be on the rise again and I'll go back to clocking it up as soon as I have a better way to stress and validate clocks. (Any tips for Linux?)



Invalids will do a couple of things:

- lower your ppd (obviously)

- lower the trust level of your results... i.e. increase the quorum level and put more of your results into _pending verification_ and only giving you the credit when other crunchers have run the same wu. 

Overclocking too much can cause errors- lower your overclock a bit and see if the invalids and pending verification wu's start to drop*

*Note- this may take a couple of days running to see a difference


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 17, 2013)

New cruncher on it's way! the 2500k will be alive as a server.

Only issue, is that I will need to install BOINC 5.10.45 as the server will become one day a domain (for GPO testing). Instead, I might just run a virtual machine that will be Domain controller for testing and keep the server in a non domain.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

My numbers will be moving around a bit over the next few weeks. I'm doing a reconfigure of one rig and prepping a new build... still deciding if the new build is going to be cruncher #8 or if I'll take one of the others down to sell or donate.

Also, the heat is getting to be an issue at home so I may need to idle one of my rigs here and drop down to two for awhile (for five total)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Phew, I had a long day full of adventure...
> Not sure if You are interested in details, but the aftermath is: I ended up trading my FX-8120 for a FX-8320
> Thus, my [almost] dedicated cruncher is running that now


I dunno how you managed that, but it's pretty awesome 


Norton said:


> My numbers will be moving around a bit over the next few weeks. I'm doing a reconfigure of one rig and prepping a new build... still deciding if the new build is going to be cruncher #8 or if I'll take one of the others down to sell or donate.
> 
> Also, the heat is getting to be an issue at home so I may need to idle one of my rigs here and drop down to two for awhile (for five total)



That's starting to be a lot of crunchers to manage 
Great to see that you have so much going!


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's starting to be a lot of crunchers to manage
> Great to see that you have so much going!



If all goes well, the rebirth of rig #7 should be complete tonight.... kinda hot here though and I've been working outside today so I'm a little beat up. 

Managing is no biggie- build it, get it stable, monitor ppd and that's about all I do to them.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> If all goes well, the rebirth of rig #7 should be complete tonight.... kinda hot here though and I've been working outside today so I'm a little beat up.
> 
> Managing is no biggie- build it, get it stable, monitor ppd and that's about all I do to them.



Is this your FX8350 that's coming back tonight?

I'm having a hard time deciding if I want to get a pair of FX8350 systems or spring for a single i7-3930k.  PPD with the FXs should be at least 25% better (~10k for an i7 vs ~12.5k for two FXs) but at the cost of twice as many systems and twice as much electricity.  Decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Is this your FX8350 that's coming back tonight?
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding if I want to get a pair of FX8350 systems or spring for a single i7-3930k.  PPD with the FXs should be at least 25% better (~10k for an i7 vs ~12.5k for two FXs) but at the cost of twice as many systems and twice as much electricity.  Decisions decisions decisions.



Both of the 8350's are running... working on a different AM3/AM3+ setup atm. Will post screenshots once it's running 

Now for you:

4P= 4x12 core= 48 cores= 1 rig= 35k ppd= win


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> Both of the 8350's are running... working on a different AM3/AM3+ setup atm. Will post screenshots once it's running
> 
> Now for you:
> 
> 4P= 4x12 core= 48 cores= 1 rig= 35k ppd= win



You have no idea how tempted I am by the thought of that 
Four of the sixteen core Opterons would be even better


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You have no idea how tempted I am by the thought of that
> Four of the sixteen core Opterons would be even better



12 cores are much easier to find at decent prices than the 16's are AFAIK


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 17, 2013)

TFW my neighbors decide to drill a hole in their wall and *herp derp* drilled right through a wire that powers my apartment, my parents' apartment and some other minor things not owned by any of us.
Since they are too incompetent / retarded, me and my pops were the ones to fix that whole mess. After a lot of what we call "wall archeology", we managed to finally fix it.

Thus, the FX-8320 pair was offline for hours today. Bleeeeegh.



TRWOV said:


> How?



Are You referring to the trade?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> 12 cores are much easier to find at decent prices than the 16's are AFAIK



Oh, I don't doubt that at all.  I suspect that the expensive part would be the board anyways.  I should check Buck's build log.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I don't doubt that at all.  I suspect that the expensive part would be the board anyways.  I should check Buck's build log.





http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1768867&highlight=opteron


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> My numbers will be moving around a bit over the next few weeks. I'm doing a reconfigure of one rig and prepping a new build... still deciding if the new build is going to be cruncher #8 or if I'll take one of the others down to sell or donate.
> 
> Also, the heat is getting to be an issue at home so I may need to idle one of my rigs here and drop down to two for awhile (for five total)



I feel you man. I am hopefully done with re-configuring for now. Next up is the new build and looks like I may have a package sitting on my doorstep waiting for me to come home.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1768867&highlight=opteron



I am unfortunately not in Connecticut to buy it


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I am unfortunately not in Connecticut to buy it



Hmmm.... is there anyone you know there that could pick it up, break it down neatly, and ship it out to you?  and


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Aside from that drill-in-my-electricity-cable horror I had today, I noticed at least _something_ pleasant!

On my almost-dedicated-cruncher, I noticed these. More beta WUs. But more importantly - look at the non-beta FAAH name. That is _VERY_ interesting. What are they up to? 


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1768867&highlight=opteron



Ya know, I seen that a couple of weeks ago and thought it was kind of over priced. Although them are hex core chips.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Ya know, I seen that a couple of weeks ago and thought it was kind of over priced. Although them are hex core chips.



Octo-core's (32 cores total):

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Opteron 6128 - OS6128WKT8EGO (OS6128WKT8EGOWOF).html

@Vinska- no idea what "Auto Dock" means on the FAAH wu's but I have a bunch of them too?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 18, 2013)

I got my "energy meter" today and my complete setup (crunchers, monitor, KVM, C60 server, ethernet switch, etc) is pulling ~410w at the wall:






Is that good?  With the monitor off it goes down to 375w


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I got my "energy meter" today and my complete setup (crunchers, monitor, KVM, C60 server, ethernet switch, etc) is pulling ~410w at the wall:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img14/5092/lz27.jpg
> 
> Is that good?  With the monitor off it goes down to 375w



Well, my AMD 4P rig draws about 500w all by itself, so yes, I'd say that 375w is just fine.  That's would be the power consumption of not quite 4 minimalist i7-3770k setups.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 18, 2013)

I think more than half of that is due to the OCed 1090. I hope I can sell the 1055s soon to replace it with another 8350.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 18, 2013)

Piggybacking the VPN server... for science!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 18, 2013)

OH WOW. It seems Boinc fails to recognize by GPU with 325.08 drivers. How ghey...

```
2013 m. liepos 17 d. 19:11:34 |  | app version refers to missing GPU type NVIDIA
2013 m. liepos 17 d. 19:11:34 | World Community Grid | Application uses missing NVIDIA GPU
```


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> @Vinska- no idea what "Auto Dock" means on the FAAH wu's but I have a bunch of them too?



Autodock and VINA are simulation programs for biomedical reasearch, AFAIK. BOINC itself cannot do any calculations (it is middleware).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> Hmmm.... is there anyone you know there that could pick it up, break it down neatly, and ship it out to you?  and












Vinska said:


> OH WOW. It seems Boinc fails to recognize by GPU with 325.08 drivers. How ghey...
> 
> ```
> 2013 m. liepos 17 d. 19:11:34 |  | app version refers to missing GPU type NVIDIA
> ...



I wouldn't worry about that to much. Mine has been unknown for awhile, even while running the gpu units.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2013)

@[Ion] clear out your PM box- it's full and I can't respond to your PM


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Autodock and VINA are simulation programs for biomedical reasearch, AFAIK. BOINC itself cannot do any calculations (it is middleware).


Yup, that is correct.  They are the actual programs used to do the calculations for the projects; BOINC just manages stuff.


Norton said:


> @[Ion] clear out your PM box- it's full and I can't respond to your PM



Done


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 19, 2013)

I shut down the 1090t for a moment and apparently the 8350 crucher is pulling 160 at the wall., so that's >200w for the 1090t


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2013)

So I'm planning on breaking down my rigs this weekend and reorganizing a little bit. I've been wanting to do this for a while. 

My main rig needs it as the radiators are filling up pretty good with dust and the case need a good cleaning . my sound card seems to keep going out on me so I'll be pulling that to toss it, as well as take care of anything else that needs it. 

In my second rig, I'll be taking out the 3770k and swapping in an i3 2100; I need to simplify that rig unfortunately.  

So my ppd will be way down over the next few days


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So my ppd will be way down over the be the few days



 UNACCEPTABLE!!!! j/k - 

If you run into issues when you take apart the 932 and need some parts let me know- my 932 will be retired eventually and I'm currently not using most of the insides anyway... only one HDD and no optical drives in it


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> UNACCEPTABLE!!!! j/k -
> 
> If you run into issues when you take apart the 932 and need some parts let me know- my 932 will be retired eventually and I'm currently not using most of the insides anyway... only one HDD and no optical drives in it



Thanks buddy   I hope that everything goes smoothly though 

The most intensive thing I plan to do it perhaps bore out some holes I made on the back of teh case.  Currently, the 360 rad that is vertical in the back is right up against the rear of the case, I think limiting air flow.  So I bought some spacers to push it away from the case.  But, the holes I made may need to be bigger to allow the tubing to go through, rather than just the barbs.  

But we shall see.  Very often does everything turn out worse than expected


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2013)

So.... IM BACK!!! Thanks to norton I can finally rejoin the PPD race (LOL by much but its a start) and also added the new case into the line up.


















Did a slight OC to see what it will do. Tired higher but it errored out at almost any voltage I gave it.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 19, 2013)

The WU I had going in the VPN server got stuck (>41h of processing) so I had to reset the project.


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> So.... IM BACK!!! Thanks to norton I can finally rejoin the PPD race (LOL by much but its a start) and also added the new case into the line up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/Newcase1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/Newcase2.jpg
> ...



Nice setup! 

Good to see my old board and my old chip are together again!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> Good to see my old board and my old chip are together again!



What was the highest clock you got?


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> What was the highest clock you got?



I was in the same range you are.... the combo never clocked that well for me.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 19, 2013)

I see my old XFX HD 5770 is still kicking.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 20, 2013)

New cruncher inbound. testing to see how it fairs against my Amd rigs. And I may have the possible rebirth of another.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> I was in the same range you are.... the combo never clocked that well for me.



Ahhh ok, yea I was just wondering if I was getting close



Jstn7477 said:


> I see my old XFX HD 5770 is still kicking.



Yep still rocking hard. Its hoping to get some more work from WCG though


----------



## Bow (Jul 20, 2013)

Leaving Sunday morning for Las Vegas.  Going to be gone a week.  Thought about leaving the rig running but with all the storms we have had this week thought better of it.  It will be the last thing off as we head out the door.  
See you in a week.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 20, 2013)

Have a safe trip Bow


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2013)

Bow said:


> Leaving Sunday morning for Las Vegas.  Going to be gone a week.  Thought about leaving the rig running but with all the storms we have had this week thought better of it.  It will be the last thing off as we head out the door.
> See you in a week.



Have some good fun! 
See you when you get back!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> So.... IM BACK!!! Thanks to norton I can finally rejoin the PPD race (LOL by much but its a start) and also added the new case into the line up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/Newcase1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/Newcase2.jpg
> ...


Cool setup!  Is that an unlocked X3 720BE?


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> New cruncher inbound. testing to see how it fairs against my Amd rigs. And I may have the possible rebirth of another.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/cpu-z.jpg


At 3.83 running W7 x64 I think I got about 4.5k from my i7-920


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 20, 2013)

and my growing list of getting things on sale / not retail price continues, worked out a deal for a FX 8320 for $70.  It had a bent pin but im going to look at it before i buy it and borrow a mobo to test it in.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 21, 2013)

it's alive!!!!






Running at 40%, as it is my main server, but that will gives some more PPD


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 21, 2013)

any recommendations for an inexpensive AM3+ board? i was thinking something like this: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157292 ASRock 880GM-LE FX AM3+


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 21, 2013)

maybe this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138345

what is the budget?


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> maybe this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138345
> 
> what is the budget?



+1 those are my favorite budget boards! Got an FX-8150 in one of mine, 1045t in the other one,  atm and both are crunching right along


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 21, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> maybe this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138345
> 
> what is the budget?



trying to keep it under $100 if possible, 80-100 is my range.

That Biostar looks sweet and is at a nice price point.  Also liking that it has onboard video, making a gfx card purchase a luxury


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 21, 2013)

The Asrock got aswell, but the biostar is cheaper of 10$. They seems to have nice board.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> trying to keep it under $100 if possible, 80-100 is my range.
> 
> That Biostar looks sweet and is at a nice price point.  Also liking that it has onboard video, making a gfx card purchase a luxury



That Biostar has an 880G/SB850 chipsets as well... most other budget boards have 760G/SB710 chipsets


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 21, 2013)

ima go with the Biostar board as it has Sata 6gb/s ports (4) as opposed to the AsRock's 3gb/s


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2013)

Whatever board you chose make sure you go to the maunfactures website and check to make sure it supports the proc you want to run.  Some don't support over 95 watt proc.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Whatever board you chose make sure you go to the maunfactures website and check to make sure it supports the proc you want to run.



And that's how I got a FX-8320 for a FX-8120


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2013)

Much of today was spent diagnosing issues with my 3930k system--namely that CPU temperature soars out of control and as soon as it boots Windows it hangs.  I'm pretty sure that the issue is that the pump has gone bad--I don't hear it running, and the CPU WB/tubing right by it gets insanely hot.  I've contacted XSPC on the hopes of RMAing it (it's just four or five months old at this point) but I've heard bad things about their customer service.  Even best cse scenario it will take hours to disassemble and reassemble the loop


----------



## Nordic (Jul 22, 2013)

I am trying to get my c2d 6300 crunching again. I wont download any wu's though. I just reinstalled boinc twice. I checked to make sure all the settings are ok. I go to WCG site to see if all of those settings are ok. Everything looks good for settings as far as I can see.


----------



## xvi (Jul 22, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am trying to get my c2d 6300 crunching again. I wont download any wu's though. I just reinstalled boinc twice. I checked to make sure all the settings are ok. I go to WCG site to see if all of those settings are ok. Everything looks good for settings as far as I can see.



http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/Dotsch_UX.html?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Much of today was spent diagnosing issues with my 3930k system--namely that CPU temperature soars out of control and as soon as it boots Windows it hangs.  I'm pretty sure that the issue is that the pump has gone bad--I don't hear it running, and the CPU WB/tubing right by it gets insanely hot.  I've contacted XSPC on the hopes of RMAing it (it's just four or five months old at this point) but I've heard bad things about their customer service.  Even best cse scenario it will take hours to disassemble and reassemble the loop



Sorry to hear it [Ion], hope it gets settled soon.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Sorry to hear it [Ion], hope it gets settled soon.



Same here... sucks to have a rig go down 

   I have my new "temporary" setup up and running (GB 970A UD3 mobo/1055T cpu) but won't run it full time for right now due to having too many systems running at home atm. Hope to have all of the pieces in for the i7-970 build within the next couple of weeks and have that rig up and crunching by the middle of next month 

@manofthem- how did the maintenance session go on your rig?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if it takes longer for CEP2 to spool up than other projects do?  I think I'm seeing some weird numbers and i can't figure anything else out for it.  One of my rigs was way down for numbers (about half it's daily output), but the rig seems perfectly fine working away and still submitting results.

I know some of my rigs were running out of FAAH since I changed the settings to allow unlimited CEP2 WU's.  On top of that, the newest rig I built started with CEP2 WU's and it seems to be taking much longer to spool up than normal.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 22, 2013)

Probably does T as those unit take longer to complete. May take an extra few days of spool time to catch up to itself.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> @manofthem- how did the maintenance session go on your rig?



  

Lol,  not too bad. My rig is still ripped apart, pieces everywhere. I cleaned out the radiators; man, they were nasty! I'll post some pics later. 

I had to get a drill from my dad, which I did last night, so it slowed me down, but I'll be picking back up tonight. Hopefully I'll get everything back up and running by this evening, but I don't think it'll go that we'll. 

I did get the i3 swapped in and it crunched some sine being in, but twice have I found BOINC frozen and not responding. I may try another version. But it's been going pretty well mostly.

[Ion] was interested in the 3770k but now he has the pump issue on his 3930k rig to contend with. So we shall see


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 22, 2013)

hope changing version will work


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Sorry to hear it [Ion], hope it gets settled soon.





Norton said:


> Same here... sucks to have a rig go down
> 
> I have my new "temporary" setup up and running (GB 970A UD3 mobo/1055T cpu) but won't run it full time for right now due to having too many systems running at home atm. Hope to have all of the pieces in for the i7-970 build within the next couple of weeks and have that rig up and crunching by the middle of next month
> 
> @manofthem- how did the maintenance session go on your rig?



On the bright side, XSPC already got back to me, although with a message that makes me question their grasp of English.  Hopefully the pictures I sent are good enough and they will be willing to send me a replacement.  We shall see, I suppose.

Too many systems? 
Is that possible?


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> On the bright side, XSPC already got back to me, although with a message that makes me question their grasp of English.  Hopefully the pictures I sent are good enough and they will be willing to send me a replacement.  We shall see, I suppose.
> 
> *Too many systems?*
> *Is that possible?*



  Definitely possible for my power bill at home  Three rigs is the max that I really want to run otherwise the power bill and the heat get to be an issue. 

   I can put two more rigs in the remote site when the weather cools down so I may do that. 

   Best of luck with XSPC and getting that pump replaced... hope they don't follow the same customer service practices that ASUS does.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 22, 2013)

holy molly, -400%  The stuck WUs strike again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> holy molly, -400%  The stuck WUs strike again.



Is it the FAAH Vina units?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Probably does T as those unit take longer to complete. May take an extra few days of spool time to catch up to itself.



Just looked at the second update and have two rigs not reporting anything for the day.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Just looked at the second update and have two rigs not reporting anything for the day.



I also have one that did report on the last update and one that seemed a little low. The 920 rig made up for them though. LOL.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 22, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is it the FAAH Vina units?



Dunno, the row was all glitched due to the status bar trying to show a -400%. I canceled it.

I've received several Autotune and Vina WUs. Anyone knows what the deal is with those?


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jul 22, 2013)

Some big news! https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=318

Sorry I haven't been very active lately. I am home from University for the summer and my rig is collecting dust just about 2000km away. Trying this out tonight though! just waiting for my phone to charge up


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Dunno, the row was all glitched due to the status bar trying to show a -400%. I canceled it.
> 
> I've received several Autotune and Vina WUs. Anyone knows what the deal is with those?



The vina units in some cases are getting stuck in a restart loop. Ties a core up until you abort it. Theres a few people experiencing it on wcg site. I also had it happen with 3 of my rigs yesterday.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 23, 2013)

I think that's what is happening to the core I snatched from the server. It hasn't returned a single WU


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 23, 2013)

ZakkWylde said:


> Some big news! https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=318
> 
> Sorry I haven't been very active lately. I am home from University for the summer and my rig is collecting dust just about 2000km away. Trying this out tonight though! just waiting for my phone to charge up



we will need some battery back I guess ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well my OC is not stable  It crunched fine all day yesterday but rebooted sometime during the night. I may need to break down and just pickup a cheap 6 core AM3 to replace the unlocked 720BE. After all that crunching yesterday only 82 points were reported


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well my OC is not stable  It crunched fine all day yesterday but rebooted sometime during the night. I may need to break down and just pickup a cheap 6 core AM3 to replace the unlocked 720BE. After all that crunching yesterday only 82 points were reported



Wasn't an update reboot was it?

Also I may have something for you if interested. I am getting ready to do some reconfigs and might have a proc left over after words. Pm me if intrested.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wasn't an update reboot was it?
> 
> Also I may have something for you if interested. I am getting ready to do some reconfigs and might have a proc left over after words. Pm me if intrested.



Well interesting It just BSOD with CPU set to stock with code 3B 

PM me with details MS!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 23, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Just looked at the second update and have two rigs not reporting anything for the day.



I looked at the end of day results and one of the rigs had no output for the day, even though it it's running fine.  The second rig (the one that just started up) ended up dumping 2800 points at the last update, but that's down from the 3600 from the day before.

I show 63 pages of "in progress" results, 50 of which are CEP2.  Unfortunately, I don't watch the pendings enough to know what's usually there.  I'm guessing since these WUs are harder on your system and not everyone runs them that they may sit longer while someone else can verify them.  Maybe that's what's up?


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The vina units in some cases are getting stuck in a restart loop. Ties a core up until you abort it. Theres a few people experiencing it on wcg site. I also had it happen with 3 of my rigs yesterday.



FYI- on the WCG Forum some are saying setting the rig to crunch 100% is fixing this issue. Also, it will loop about 100 times and then it errors out the unit/frees up the core. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Well my OC is not stable  It crunched fine all day yesterday but rebooted sometime during the night. I may need to break down and just pickup a cheap 6 core AM3 to replace the unlocked 720BE. After all that crunching yesterday only 82 points were reported



May be best just to leave everything at stock/auto and return it to a 3 core to see if it will run ok (not sure what Code 3B is?



t_ski said:


> I looked at the end of day results and one of the rigs had no output for the day, even though it it's running fine.  The second rig (the one that just started up) ended up dumping 2800 points at the last update, but that's down from the 3600 from the day before.
> 
> I show 63 pages of "in progress" results, 50 of which are CEP2.  Unfortunately, I don't watch the pendings enough to know what's usually there.  I'm guessing since these WUs are harder on your system and not everyone runs them that they may sit longer while someone else can verify them.  Maybe that's what's up?



My pendings doubled overnight from 6 to 12 pages so you may have a bunch more wu's there as well.


*FYI- SN2S Beta's are available  I ran through about a dozen of them already *


----------



## Arjai (Jul 23, 2013)

OK, a little off topic. I hope I don't get banned for this but...

I am having a little trouble with Steam...Details in this post.

Perhaps one of my fine crunching buddies knows the way to help?


----------



## Arjai (Jul 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> *FYI- SN2S Beta's are available  I ran through about a dozen of them already *



I have been set up to get BETA's since day one, checked it twice now. Have yet to get one?

I guess they think I am too unstable to handle a beta?


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I have been set up to get BETA's since day one, checked it twice now. Have yet to get one?
> 
> I guess they think I am too unstable to handle a beta?



   They are easier to get when you have a lot of cores running- they are released in small batches so most of them are snatched up by servers as soon as they become available. My dozen or so are only the crumbs that the big boys left on their plates


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2013)

Me too, all I get is the bottom of the pot. But I do have 1 rig that seems to be a beta magnet as it gets about 3 to 4 times the amount of betas compared to the other rigs.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The vina units in some cases are getting stuck in a restart loop. Ties a core up until you abort it. Theres a few people experiencing it on wcg site. I also had it happen with 3 of my rigs yesterday.



I guess I have something like this, or clean energy project, takes about 10hrs to do a WU.

and Not going to take off these project, as they are the 2 only big project. I had over 8k PPD, added a 2500k, and now 7800ppd


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2013)

The Clean energy project wu's do take a long time to do, ands the Faah unit are about half to a third of the time of the clean energy ones.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I guess I have something like this, or clean energy project, takes about 10hrs to do a WU.
> 
> and Not going to take off these project, as they are the 2 only big project. I had over 8k PPD, added a 2500k, and now 7800ppd



Here's a couple of suggestions....

Try reducing your active threads but run them at 100% on one or two of your rigs to see if that avoids the trouble with the current wu's

Example:

Old Setting- 8 threads @ 40%
New Setting- 3 threads @ 100%


*OR* 

   Just let it run and don't change a thing. I believe that if enough of those wu's error out on a rig, WCG will stop sending them to that rig.... not sure if true or what that # would be though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2013)

Also if enough error out they will see theres a problem with them.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also if enough error out they will see theres a problem with them.



I'm guessing this was not meant for me.  All my results are error free: no errors, no aborts, no "too late," no invalids, nothing.

Looks like my numbers are way down again today


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jul 24, 2013)

Added the new Android BOINC app on my back-up quad-core chinese phone. Let's see what $100 can do!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> Added the new Android BOINC app on my back-up quad-core chinese phone. Let's see what $100 can do!



What SoC?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 24, 2013)

Well knock on wood, since I did a version upgrade my problems have seemed to go away. I just need to remember to restart the 970be rig that's been off for 2 days now.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2013)

Well.....  1 leak last night, 1 leak today, a crack in the reservoir, zero energy, and a sore throat (and the pc still isn't back together and running) ; H2O cooling FTW! 

On the bright side, and the i3 has been running fine for a while now


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well.....  1 leak last night, 1 leak today, a crack in the reservoir, zero energy, and a sore throat (and the pc still isn't back together and running) ; H2O cooling FTW!
> 
> On the bright side, and the i3 has been running fine for a while now



Well that sucks  Hope you get everything back together and are feeling better soon. 

Drop me a PM if I can help out with anything


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well.....  1 leak last night, 1 leak today, a crack in the reservoir, zero energy, and a sore throat (and the pc still isn't back together and running) ; H2O cooling FTW!
> 
> On the bright side, and the i3 has been running fine for a while now



As much as I love watercooling, nothing beats the reliability of a hunk of metal with fins cut out of it. 

Good luck with the repairs, and hopefully you can get things running problem-free soon.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks guys  

I think the loop is safe now. The first leak was from the crack in the reservoir, which wasn't there this weekend. I must have cracked it while tightening it; it's the tall cylinder kind. I was so pissed at first, and then I had the novel idea to flip it upside down 

Did that and it seems to be fine. Then tonight I was giving it a go and one of the plugs from the top radiator was leaking. At fist I had no idea where it was coming from, because I really forgot that plug existed lol. 

So after all that, I let the pump run and no more leaks, but I still need to replace the reservoir, which will just have to wait. 

Think I'm done for the night though. I worked til like 8 tonight, long day, then messed with this, and I'm feeling like crap. Tomorrow is another day 


Update: Got it back up and running, and so far everything looks good


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> They are easier to get when you have a lot of cores running- they are released in small batches so most of them are snatched up by servers as soon as they become available. My dozen or so are only the crumbs that the big boys left on their plates


I got somewhere between a dozen and two dozen over all of the systems--they were quite short WUs, too.


Lightofhonor said:


> Added the new Android BOINC app on my back-up quad-core chinese phone. Let's see what $100 can do!


I've decided not to crunch on my phone---it's an ancient overclocked Motorola Droid that has issues as is, so I'm not sure that the output is worth the irritation.


manofthem said:


> Well.....  1 leak last night, 1 leak today, a crack in the reservoir, zero energy, and a sore throat (and the pc still isn't back together and running) ; H2O cooling FTW!
> 
> On the bright side, and the i3 has been running fine for a while now



They joy of a liquid cooling kit, right?? 
At least it's mostly fun, and sure does perform well


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jul 24, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> What SoC?



MKT 6589M. Blue Dash 4.5. So far only FightAIDS WUs, but we'll see what else comes up.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 24, 2013)

Have any of you heard if there are going to be packets for GPU´s again?

It is depressing to see the CPU figures


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> MKT 6589M. Blue Dash 4.5. So far only FightAIDS WUs, but we'll see what else comes up.



Let us know how it performs. Your SoC uses Cortex A7 based cores which I believe are older than Cortex A9 cores?


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 24, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Let us know how it performs. Your SoC uses Cortex A7 based cores which I believe are older than Cortex A9 cores?



Here is two days running on an Samsung Galaxy S3 (Samsung Exynos 4 Quad)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 24, 2013)

when since SN2S got beta WUs, too?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2013)

Just thought I would drop by and say Hi to everyone. Hope everyone has been doing well in these parts.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2013)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just thought I would drop by and say Hi to everyone. Hope everyone has been doing well in these parts.



Hey Bud- good to see you around!  How's the Summer treating you?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> Hey Bud- good to see you around!  How's the Summer treating you?



Just always stupid busy anymore. FINALLY got an hour to myself, feeling like I have to wake at 4am just so I can have some me time. 

PS: Got the feeling the old Celeron needs a bump to at least a dual Sandy......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hes back!^^^^^


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2013)

Wha da fuq happenned to all your crunchers b? Even moreso, what about my old i3 chip?! I miss that little guy, we went through quite a few long gamers' nights together.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2013)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wha da fuq happenned to all your crunchers b? Even moreso, what about my old i3 chip?! I miss that little guy, we went through quite a few long gamers' nights together.



Everythings been gone for quite some time now. When I got laid off it was very hard to keep them but not I am going to try to atleast get one good one back up.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, some good news, FrozenCPU is shipping me a new pump free of charge!  Best case scenario it will be here by the weekend, so I would be able to drain and redo the loop then.  We'll see, but the 3930k is sure itching to go again!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like my rigs are cycling through with dips on each one as they transfer over to CEP2.  One rig that was down before is now up, one that's been struggling is still struggling, and another rig that was previously up is now going down


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 25, 2013)

I had one rig for no apparent reason just shut Boinc down. OS running fine and no reboot out of it. Just Boinc closed for no reason. Probablly was one of best best shots for a top 5 finish last night too. Oh well such is life.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 25, 2013)

planned maintenance sunday the 28th: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35423_offset,0#427705


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks, I'll make sure to up my buffers a bit


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2013)

Alright guys. my numbers are going to be in the toilet for a few days. I am having some weird issues with Boinc on 3 of my 5 rigs. I was having the loop issues with the Vina wu's so I updated the client on 4 of the 5 rigs. Was running the 6 version from Wcg site. Yesterday I noticed numbers where really low on the 920 rig. Got home to find Boinc had closed itself for no reason. Os was still running good and the rig didn't go through any reboot or anything. I rebooted rig just because and let it run. Boinc was running fine. Checked on rigs today while at work and 3 of them had low numbers. Came home and found the same thing again on the 920 rig but also on the 1090t and 970be rig. These are 3 of the 4 that I did the version upgrade on. And the 1090t and 970be rig have been running for ever without issues, until now with the Vina wu re=loop then the Boinc just exiting issue. I reloaded the 6 version from Wcg site for now until I can figure something out. I did however load the .28 version on the 1090t rig and it may have lost it's crunching history in the process. I will see how thing go. Now the 4th rig I did the version upgrade on is still doing fine, 1055t.  My Fx rig is still running the Wcg version as it didn't have the re-loop issue with the vina wu's. Hopefully I can get this straighten out or I may have to stop crunching FAAH.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2013)

@themadshot: I hope you get it looks fixed up and sorted out soon! It sucks to be struck with all sorts of issues!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> @themadshot: I hope you get it looks fixed up and sorted out soon! It sucks to be struck with all sorts of issues!



Especially when it's over half your farm that's going nuts.  I will see what they look like in the morning.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'll make sure to up my buffers a bit



It's only three hours Kai.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2013)

I am having no problems with the VINA WU's. I have 7.0.64 and everything is fine! 

However, I was not getting any Clean Energy projects...So, popped a few tweaks to 2.8 days of jobs, upped to 3GB disk usage, and allowed 100% CPU.

Forced an update to BOINK, wallah! CEP popped up!!

Me Happy!!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2013)

How many CEP did you allow to run on your system?  It only pulls one at a time unless you change another setting.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> How many CEP did you allow to run on your system?  It only pulls one at a time unless you change another setting.



I changed that setting to 2. So, once I clean out a few of these other jobs...maybe another one?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> It's only three hours Kai.



Stupid me read three hours and interpreted it as three days


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 26, 2013)

ugh, the 1090t is getting hammered with stuck WUs. I'll try running at stock and see if that solves it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> ugh, the 1090t is getting hammered with stuck WUs. I'll try running at stock and see if that solves it.



Which wu's are they?


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jul 27, 2013)

So the Android client isn't exactly setting the world on fire. Then again, maybe the WU are just harder ones. All have been FightAIDS.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 27, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> http://s24.postimg.org/v1k6i83s5/Capture.png
> 
> So the Android client isn't exactly setting the world on fire. Then again, maybe the WU are just harder ones. All have been FightAIDS.



My Nexus 7 has done this so far:


----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2013)

So I decided to try allowing the clean energy project wu's. First one is on my 2500k and freezes it after a minute or two every time. Estimated time of 5 days? Gosh. Disallowing that one.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 27, 2013)

They take a while for me (usually twelve hours) but that's amazing.

My replacement pump came in and I got it installed today--so far all seems good.  Replacing it was much faster than I expected.  I also vacuumed a ton of dust out of the radiator, and temps are better too--low to mid 50s C at 4.5GHz 
I can't wait for when I can run it full time again--this thing screams


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jul 27, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My Nexus 7 has done this so far:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130726/nexus7.png



What client are you using? Which WUs?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 27, 2013)

james888 said:


> Estimated time of 5 days? Gosh.



That definitely doesn't seem right


----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2013)

Vinska said:


> That definitely doesn't seem right



It can't be. I would guess it never had a chance to fully/correctly do a cpubenchmark to get the right estimate. It couldn't run no more than 2 minutes without freezing the computer.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My Nexus 7 has done this so far:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130726/nexus7.png



How long dis it take you to get that far?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 27, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> What client are you using? Which WUs?



NativeBOINC 0.4.4.2.2b and it says 7.0.36 I think? WUs are FAAH and an occasional beta SN2S.



t_ski said:


> How long dis it take you to get that far?



The screenshot is of the first two weeks. Average PPD is about 400 now.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 27, 2013)

I _might_ be getting another 8350 soon. An acquaintance of mine needs some money and has an 8350 in his PC. I'm offering him a 1055t + some money, hopefully he'll accept.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I _might_ be getting another 8350 soon. An acquaintance of mine needs some money and has an 8350 in his PC. I'm offering him a 1055t + some money, hopefully he'll accept.



I am actually thinking of replacing a couple rigs in my fleet with more 8350's. 


Needs moar powers.


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I _might_ be getting another 8350 soon. An acquaintance of mine needs some money and has an 8350 in his PC. I'm offering him a 1055t + some money, hopefully he'll accept.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am actually thinking of replacing a couple rigs in my fleet with more 8350's.
> 
> 
> Needs moar powers.



Just as I said.... when you buy an FX-8350, you'll want a second one


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2013)

Same can be said for the 3770K


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Same can be said for the 3770K



I's to poor for the 3770k boss. We sah poor folk down here.


Also T, your numbers are looking good for today.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks.  Four of the six rigs are putting out decent numbers, but I still need those last two to come back up.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2013)

I have 3 of my 5 still trying to get back to where they we're. Two are about there but the i7 920 is still battling with the "man". Most of it's results are going to the "we don't trust you right now so go sit and deal with it pile"


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2013)

I just listed a 3770k in the FS 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187929

Crunchers interested will receive a discount.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 28, 2013)

Another cruncher downed by the clean energy project. A remote rig.


----------



## Bow (Jul 28, 2013)

Back from Las Vegas, we had a great time. Up and crunching again.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 28, 2013)

My numbers will be down for a bit.  the hard drive in the sandy e just went.  I have more than enough to replace it just don't have the...  Well it is work and I am sick of work at this time.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 29, 2013)

Killed my Kill-A-Watt with a measly 1250w/125v average continuous load for a couple weeks. It died within the last two hours (I was helping my dad hang 18 troffer fluorescent light fixtures at the new place) because the computers were on when I stopped in for supplies and everything including the UPS was dead when we got back. Devices like this should really be rated for continuous wattage as well because it's ridiculous that the plastic will singe and the device breaks down with a mere 65% load. The device it was feeding was a 1200VA UPS that is rated for 13A total input and has a 14ga cable that didn't seem to get too hot at all, and it also has a circuit breaker built in. I can try purchasing a new thermal fuse (SEFUSE SF96U-1) and soldering it in, but I have no idea if I can purchase one individually and if I can even get one at a decent price.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Killed my Kill-A-Watt with a measly 1250w/125v average continuous load for a couple weeks. It died within the last two hours (I was helping my dad hang 18 troffer fluorescent light fixtures at the new place) because the computers were on when I stopped in for supplies and everything including the UPS was dead when we got back. Devices like this should really be rated for continuous wattage as well because it's ridiculous that the plastic will singe and the device breaks down with a mere 65% load. The device it was feeding was a 1200VA UPS that is rated for 13A total input and has a 14ga cable that didn't seem to get too hot at all, and it also has a circuit breaker built in. I can try purchasing a new thermal fuse (SEFUSE SF96U-1) and soldering it in, but I have no idea if I can purchase one individually and if I can even get one at a decent price.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130728/IMG_0129a.jpg



 That sucks bro! I always wondered how well they were built. Makes me reconsider ever buying one.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 29, 2013)

I got one, using it only to know what the power consumption of a computer, then remove it after. but that sucks  Kill-a-watt has been killed xD


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2013)

It's now a "killed-a-watt"


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much any wall taps I have used have had outlets do the same discoloration on them, especially when I had that one FX-8150 system with two GTX 460s. I did acknowledge that the plug on the UPS was rather extremely warm when I booted everything back up, so I took one rig off the UPS and plugged it straight into the wall to bring the load on the UPS down to ~1000w (the actual battery backup only supports 800w but I use the two surge only outlets on it as well).

If you own said device and you are running a heavy load, my advice is to only use it temporarily and not as a permanent fixture.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 29, 2013)

It seems that the stuck WUs do indeed finish after all. The server core I dedicated to WCG finally returned a valid result but it took 80 hours.


----------



## sabre23 (Jul 29, 2013)

Are the projects drying ? I am enrolled in FightAIDS@home only. From many days now it is showing two types : AutoDock 7.15 and Vina 7.06 . Vina is short version  around 20 -30 mins and my problem is many times it is showing computation error resulting my ppd down from 2500 to 1900 . Now i have enrolled for clean energy phase 2 also .


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2013)

The Vina 7.06 where just released a few days ago due to problems with the 7.03's. Make sure which ones are erroing out. Also what are the system specs of the rig with the errors and cpu speed?


----------



## sabre23 (Jul 29, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The Vina 7.06 where just released a few days ago due to problems with the 7.03's. Make sure which ones are erroing out. Also what are the system specs of the rig with the errors and cpu speed?



My system is i5 -3570 @ 3.6GHz (locked) , h77, 8GB Ram (as shown in profile). i will note down if more errors pop out. Bionic version 7.0.64 64bit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> My system is i5 -3570 @ 3.6GHz (locked) , h77, 8GB Ram (as shown in profile). i will note down if more errors pop out. Bionic version 7.0.64 64bit.



I will say this, and this my experience alone. I upgraded to 7.0.64 on 4 of my rigs due to the problems with the Vina 7.03 wus. I ended up have bad issues with 7.0.64 on 3 of them. I have since rolled back to the Wcg version 6.10.58. I started reading up on things and noticed that Wcg is holding off updating there version until version 8 comes out and they can prove it to be stable enough for them. So if wcg is skipping version 7 of the boinc client that means something.


----------



## sabre23 (Jul 29, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I will say this, and this my experience alone. I upgraded to 7.0.64 on 4 of my rigs due to the problems with the Vina 7.03 wus. I ended up have bad issues with 7.0.64 on 3 of them. I have since rolled back to the Wcg version 6.10.58. I started reading up on things and noticed that Wcg is holding off updating there version until version 8 comes out and they can prove it to be stable enough for them. So if wcg is skipping version 7 of the boinc client that means something.



As you are rolled back to earlier version , if i get more errors tomorrow i will jump to latest 7.2.5 64bit.
If it still persist i will also try 6.10.58. (does this version is radically different? ) I started crunching since this year february only.


P.S. http://http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php This link doesn't have 6.10.58. Only 6.6.38


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> As you are rolled back to earlier version , if i get more errors tomorrow i will jump to latest 7.2.5 64bit.
> If it still persist i will also try 6.10.58. (does this version is radically different? ) I started crunching since this year february only.
> 
> 
> P.S. http://http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php This link doesn't have 6.10.58. Only 6.6.38



iirc... 6.10.58 is the one available for download on the WCG website.

*Note- I'm using 7.0.42 and haven't seen the issue with the FAAH Vina wu but YMMV


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> As you are rolled back to earlier version , if i get more errors tomorrow i will jump to latest 7.2.5 64bit.
> If it still persist i will also try 6.10.58. (does this version is radically different? ) I started crunching since this year february only.
> 
> 
> P.S. http://http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php This link doesn't have 6.10.58. Only 6.6.38



You get the Wcg version from here (LINKY). Just click the download link.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 30, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, pretty much any wall taps I have used have had outlets do the same discoloration on them, especially when I had that one FX-8150 system with two GTX 460s. I did acknowledge that the plug on the UPS was rather extremely warm when I booted everything back up, so I took one rig off the UPS and plugged it straight into the wall to bring the load on the UPS down to ~1000w (the actual battery backup only supports 800w but I use the two surge only outlets on it as well).
> 
> If you own said device and you are running a heavy load, my advice is to only use it temporarily and not as a permanent fixture.



"Just" 1000w 

I am very tempted to pick one up and get some exact numbers--the software estimations + extrapolation is decent but probably not the whole story.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm sure some people have already seen this, but I have my original ASUS Nexus 7 for sale. It even crunches! http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188047

Also had a nasty storm rip through work today, causing quite a few brown and temporary blackouts. Everything still works, however, which is good. At the least, the rain cooled down the outside air by a good 15 degrees or so.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

A little teaser for my next build 



Spoiler:  click!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Also had a nasty storm rip through work today, causing quite a few brown and temporary blackouts. Everything still works, however, which is good. At the least, the rain cooled down the outside air by a good 15 degrees or so.



Yeah, we had a bit of bad weather today too, actually last few weeks we have had nasty storms roll in most afternoons. Crazy weather for this crazy summer!

I've o ly had to shut stuff downs a few times due to inane lightning though so all in all not too bad. 

@Norton: looking good, look forward to more of your build.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Had a very odd thunderstorm a few hours ago.
Why odd? Over 30 lightning strikes a minute, as reported by the national hydro-meteorology service. Meanwhile, I only got like, 5 raindrops in my area. No rain; lotsa lightning. Okay...
Also massive thunderstorm is forecasted for this evening. BAH


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I've o ly had to shut stuff downs a few times due to inane lightning though so all in all not too bad.



You drinking again Matt?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> A little teaser for my next build
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey where the No Thanks button? What AMD not good enough anymore? And a Hethenistic Asus board on top of it ,Traitor just stab me in the heart with a spork


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I have been rethinking my cruncher and since I have had issues with this AMD rig I may look into getting a simple I7 920 X58 setup. What are your thoughts on that? I seen HAT has a I7 920 for like 80$


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey where the No Thanks button? What AMD not good enough anymore? And a Hethenistic Asus board on top of it ,Traitor just stab me in the heart with a spork



  6 cores/12 threads one cpu..... 'nuff said?

@ Brandon- PM freaksavior- AFIAK he's planning on selling his EVGA mATX X58 board and i7-920/930 very soon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hey guys, I have been rethinking my cruncher and since I have had issues with this AMD rig I may look into getting a simple I7 920 X58 setup. What are your thoughts on that? I seen HAT has a I7 920 for like 80$



I am running a x58 920 setup and it does good. Land right between my 1090t and my fx 8350 at right around 5k ppd.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am running a x58 920 setup and it does good. Land right between my 1090t and my fx 8350 at right around 5k ppd.



Yea I think it may just be the best option. I will see what I can come up with and if you are still interested in this CPU let me know


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

On my way home with some "special" cargo for [Ion] 

Be back online later this afternoon.....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2013)

t_ski said:


> You drinking again Matt?







Spoiler: Maybe...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've began crunching on my new Nexus 7 (the old one is still going as well until it is sold) and the results are looking really promising for this 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro. We'll see what it does over the next few days.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've began crunching on my new Nexus 7 (the old one is still going as well until it is sold) and the results are looking really promising for this 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro. We'll see what it does over the next few days.



That is good to hear! I may look into giving my Galaxy S4 a shot at crunching, I guess at night while it sits all alone.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 30, 2013)

You can set the local client prefs to crunch only when plugged in, not in use, etc. Just beware of the temperature, one part of my new Nexus feels like it's about to burst into flames lol. You may not want to crunch on all the cores or all the time if your internal battery is located near the SoC.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

*Reconfiguring....*

Moved my Julia rig from a NZXT Source 210 into a Corsair 350D case* 
* got a good deal from sneekypete on the case




Nice case, very easy to build in 

Next step in the reconfiguring- fill the Source 210 back up. I have a GB 970A UD3/1055T setup waiting to go into it.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> Moved my Julia rig from a NZXT Source 210 into a Corsair 350D case*
> * got a good deal from sneekypete on the case
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/Julianew1.jpg
> Nice case, very easy to build in
> ...



Mighty sexy looking build. I just watched a review on that case and it looked pretty great imo  

And Sneeky always has the best deals, love buying from him


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 30, 2013)

f-yeah! Had a 6 hour long thunderstorm. *flips table*


----------



## HammerON (Jul 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> A little teaser for my next build
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing what you do with the board and cpu


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 31, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've began crunching on my new Nexus 7 (the old one is still going as well until it is sold) and the results are looking really promising for this 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro. We'll see what it does over the next few days.


Do let us know--if it does OK then that might encourage me to buy one 


HammerON said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you do with the board and cpu



If it's anything like his 980x it should be awesome 


And the 'cargo' that Norton was speaking of


----------



## Nordic (Jul 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Do let us know--if it does OK then that might encourage me to buy one
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his 980x it should be awesome
> ...


That looks like a fun toy...


Also, does anyone have experience with the service install of boinc. My phenom machine and 2500k are down till I move, but my 5800k and i3 530 are still up but are service installs. My ppd today was 729 telling me they arnt crunching.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Do let us know--if it does OK then that might encourage me to buy one
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his 980x it should be awesome
> ...



That looks mighty fine,


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Do let us know--if it does OK then that might encourage me to buy one
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his 980x it should be awesome
> ...



Well, I do have my original Nexus 7 32GB for sale, and it gets 500+ PPD, and you are eligible for a distributed computing discount. 

Still have plans to acquire some of my GTX 460s soon?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 31, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Spoiler: Maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_meivsgOkrp1rlj5dqo1_500.jpg



I'm joining you Matt



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'm joining you Matt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that sounds gooooooooooood!  
 I've got the mother in law (and brother in law) sleeping here tonight, so I could really use some of that goodness, but since I started some medicine today, I don't think it would be wise to mix it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 31, 2013)

james888 said:


> That looks like a fun toy...
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have experience with the service install of boinc. My phenom machine and 2500k are down till I move, but my 5800k and i3 530 are still up but are service installs. My ppd today was 729 telling me they arnt crunching.


Yes, I run exclusively service installs.  What are your questions? 


manofthem said:


> That looks mighty fine,


Thanks!  With the ~15% OC I'm hoping for 15-16k PPD or so.  Not bad for $650 + s/h with the possibility of 16c CPUs later on.


Jstn7477 said:


> Well, I do have my original Nexus 7 32GB for sale, and it gets 500+ PPD, and you are eligible for a distributed computing discount.
> 
> Still have plans to acquire some of my GTX 460s soon?


Well, given what Anandtech said about the new one, I would rather go ahead and purchase the latest-and-greatest given the price 

And yes, I'm thinking a couple GTX460s would nicely replace the 9 G92 cards I have.


----------



## xvi (Jul 31, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Spoiler: Maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_meivsgOkrp1rlj5dqo1_500.jpg



I thought it went "one tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor".



[Ion] said:


> And the 'cargo' that Norton was speaking of
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/4P01.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/4P02.jpg


Sweet baby jesus. Specs?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2013)

xvi said:


> I thought it went "one tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor".
> 
> Sweet baby jesus. Specs?



Nah, the floor is for suckers and college Jose Cuervo Especial drinkers  . The real stuff let's you keep going, at the expense of poss in motor skills and vision and pretty much everything else  (but no hangover) 

Yeah, I'm waiting for some specs on it too, can't wait to see some more pics of that bad boy!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 31, 2013)

xvi said:


> I thought it went "one tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor".
> 
> 
> Sweet baby jesus. Specs?





manofthem said:


> Nah, the floor is for suckers and college Jose Cuervo Especial drinkers  . The real stuff let's you keep going, at the expense of poss in motor skills and vision and pretty much everything else  (but no hangover)
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting for some specs on it too, can't wait to see some more pics of that bad boy!



4x AMD Opteron 6128 (2GHz PhII X8, basically) @ 2.3
Supermicro Quad Socket G34 board (forget the exact model, but it supports the 16core CPUs too )
2x Noctua 120mm coolers + 2x Noctua 92mm coolers
32GB (16x2GB) G.SKILL RIPJAWs
40GB SSD
SeaSonic X850w
Ubuntu
Customer bench/case

Hopefully Norton will be able to get it up and running with more pictures for us soon


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 4x AMD Opteron 6128 (2GHz PhII X8, basically) @ 2.3
> Supermicro Quad Socket G34 board (forget the exact model, but it supports the 16core CPUs too )
> 2x Noctua 120mm coolers + 2x Noctua 92mm coolers
> 32GB (16x2GB) G.SKILL RIPJAWs
> ...



Wow, that's pretty fantastic!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that's pretty fantastic!



Yup, it was $650 + whatever it will cost to ship it from CT to NC...we'll see how much that ends up being.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone have any extra CFX bridges they would be willing to part with? I was pretty sure I had three total, but I can only find one and I had sold another with a video card. I spent a lot of time last night swapping PSUs and adding a 7950 in with my 7970, only to find that I had forgotten to bring bridges home, and now I can only find one of them.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Anyone have any extra CFX bridges they would be willing to part with? I was pretty sure I had three total, but I can only find one and I had sold another with a video card. I spent a lot of time last night swapping PSUs and adding a 7950 in with my 7970, only to find that I had forgotten to bring bridges home, and now I can only find one of them.



I should have one. I'll know as soon as I get home. If I do, I'll ship it to you. 

I'll know in about 30 minutes, going home early today


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I should have one. I'll know as soon as I get home. If I do, I'll ship it to you.
> 
> I'll know in about 30 minutes, going home early today



Much appreciated, sir.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Much appreciated, sir.



Shipped, should be there by Saturday, I'm guessing


----------



## t_ski (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, I got tired of issues with one rig not returning any points after several days.  I tried clearing out the old WU's and resetting the project, neither of which worked, so I removed the WCG project and added it back in.  Two days later it seems like it's back up near 100%, and my pie seems a little better, too.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

What do you set the work buffer into boinc? I had 0.3 days, but should I do 1 day?

and damn, with 2700k at 70% and 2500k at 40%, stille cannot get my 8k PPD xD


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What do you set the work buffer into boinc? I had 0.3 days, but should I do 1 day?
> 
> and damn, with 2700k at 70% and 2500k at 40%, stille cannot get my 8k PPD xD



I keep the buffer low on my machines, at 0.2 days, just enough without running out.

Can you crank those CPUs up to 100%?! 

I  just checked FreeDC, and you and I are 3 pts apart


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What do you set the work buffer into boinc? I had 0.3 days, but should I do 1 day?
> 
> and damn, with 2700k at 70% and 2500k at 40%, stille cannot get my 8k PPD xD



I set it to anywhere from 2 to 4 days--usually 3.  That way I have enough work to last a weekend if we have network issues or I'm out of town---of if I'm forgetful and forget to plug the ethernet cord back in (mostly this) 

Crank those CPUs up to 100%  Make them scream!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, I will do it this winter, right now, room temp is stable at 26C. When I do gaming on 1 rig, i do get up to 28C really fast. Summer isn't the best time to run my rig at 100% :/

I do not have A/C in the basement  but this winter, I have 2 comp +  freezer in that room, no need to use the heater, and I might put the fan to bring heat somewhere else in the basement. so 100% will be nice 

Server might not run 100%, as it hold a CSS server, so might put like 60-80%


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2013)

@manofthem... I knew this was coming 



Spoiler:  now I'm waiting for the next one in the series!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> @manofthem... I knew this was coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, thanks! 
It took me awhile to find a decent one that I liked and was decent quality.  Now, I'm off to find the next one


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Norton, so how's that 32c setup going?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2013)

[QUOTE='[Ion]

And the 'cargo' that Norton was speaking of 

http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/4P01.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/4P02.jpg[/QUOTE]


In other news, an US citizen begins talks with the French government to acquire one of the decommissioned Cattenom reactors.


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Hey Norton, so how's that 32c setup going?



Would really help if:

- I knew more about Ubuntu (this has 12.04 LTS)... true noob :shadedshu

- Previous owner removed his user/account info/password from the machine and shut down F@H (running @ startup) 

  I moved a monitor downstairs and got the rig started and running but need to resolve the above issues and dig for the back of my router to reconnect the downstairs LAN cable (borrowed the port for something else) 

At this point I'm thinking it may be better to setup Ubuntu on a spare HDD and start from scratch with a fresh install.

Getting a little late to mess with it tonight so I'll tackle it again tomorrow afternoon


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Would really help if:
> 
> - I knew more about Ubuntu (this has 12.04 LTS)... true noob :shadedshu
> 
> ...



I find I do my best work when it's late, I'm exhausted, and i've had several drinks 

jk, I don't really recommend that, and I don't have any useful info, as I've never used ubuntu, sorry.  But I do hope that you get it ironed out very soon


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I find I do my best work when it's late, I'm exhausted, and i've had several drinks
> 
> jk, I don't really recommend that, and I don't have any useful info, as I've never used ubuntu, sorry.  But I do hope that you get it ironed out very soon



Well I straightened out the LAN cable and downloaded Linux Mint so we're getting a little closer. Got the heating pad cooking my back for awhile and watching The Fighter (good movie btw!)

I'll put Mint on a spare HDD and give it a shot tomorrow- everything should go ok


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Well I straightened out the LAN cable and downloaded Linux Mint so we're getting a little closer. Got the heating pad cooking my back for awhile and watching The Fighter (good movie btw!)
> 
> I'll put Mint on a spare HDD and give it a shot tomorrow- everything should go ok



Or you could load ubuntu 13.04, load vid driver, and apt get cinnamon.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2013)

A new addition to the farm:






About time. I was getting pie withdrawal. Expect a 5K ppd jump soon


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> A new addition to the farm:
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3168/hko3.jpg
> 
> About time. I was getting pie withdrawal. Expect a 5K ppd jump soon





8320 or 8350?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> 8320 or 8350?



Sig updated


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cardboard? Weren't they in tin cans before? Both my FX-8120 and FX-8320 came in sweet-ass tin cans


----------



## HammerON (Aug 4, 2013)

I know I don't stop by this thread to often anymore...
Just wanted to let all my crunching buddies know that the wife and I are heading to the hospital to have our first child (boy). We are both excited and hope/pray that all goes well. Man my life is really going to change


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I know I don't stop by this thread to often anymore...
> Just wanted to let all my crunching buddies know that the wife and I are heading to the hospital to have our first child (boy). We are both excited and hope/pray that all goes well. Man my life is really going to change



Woot! -

Congrats Bud! Best of health to Mom and baby


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 4, 2013)

Many thanks to manofthem for sending me a CrossfireX bridge which arrived today. Now to get CrossfireX working between a 7970 and 7950 without my computer freezing after 5 minutes of 3D activity. I'm bringing my former main 3770K rig back home to further troubleshoot the !@#$ out of my Haswell rig, as I was up until 5AM installing Win7 on a terribly slow 250GB drive (scores 3.3 in WEI), only to find my problem unresolved. I'm leaning towards a hardware problem but I won't know until I swap PSUs and stuff.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Many thanks to manofthem for sending me a CrossfireX bridge which arrived today. Now to get CrossfireX working between a 7970 and 7950 without my computer freezing after 5 minutes of 3D activity. I'm bringing my former main 3770K rig back home to further troubleshoot the !@#$ out of my Haswell rig, as I was up until 5AM installing Win7 on a terribly slow 250GB drive (scores 3.3 in WEI), only to find my problem unresolved. I'm leaning towards a hardware problem but I won't know until I swap PSUs and stuff.



Oh, I was happy to help.  After all, we are close neighbors 
Besides, I can just call in a favor next time I'm on the west coast and need a place to sleep     J/K


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2013)

*SN2S work flowing again- more to come*

Just saw this update on the WCG site (see below) and have seen the work units popping up on my rigs 

Looks like if all goes well with this initial batch we may have a strong 3rd project available for our rigs 




> Re: Quiet (Too Quiet) on the SN2S Front
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Greetings again,
> ...


Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=428784

It's late for me... now to sleep I go


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2013)

^^^ Just noticed that I had a bunch of SN2S WU's on my rigs before you posted this...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2013)

So _that_ is why I saw a few.  Not bad!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2013)

OK I now have three working AMD machines that I am tempted to throw up on BST section to see if anyone would want to trade a I7 920 combo for. Do you think it would be worth it?

Machine 1:
Phenom II 720 Unlocked to X4
MSI DKA790GX Platinum
6GB DDR2-800

Machine 2:
Athlon II X2 5000+ (45NM possible unlockable version)
MSI 785GTM AM2/AM3 motherboard

Machine 3:
Athlon X4 640
Gigabyte ATX AM3 DDR3 board (Do not know model but has 8 Pin CPU)
2x2GB DDR3-1333 Preema RAM

EXTRA CPU
Athlon II X2 235e 45nm 45W


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 6, 2013)

Got an used Asrock 970 Extreme3 for about $30 shipped. Supposedly none of the USB ports work but it has PS/2 ports so I won't need them and, hopefully, it'll come down to some bios misconfig/bad flash as with my  Z77X-UP7  ¨ I shall know in about 10 days *crosses fingers* At most I think it'll be a fuse or something.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, my 2600k setup is having issues--it boots, the BOINC work doesn't auto-start, and when I try to launch the BOINC manager it sits at the "Connecting to the BOINC Client" window.  Any of you Linux guys seen this before?  I know usually a reboot fixes it on Windows...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 6, 2013)

have both rigs back up and crunching


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, my 2600k setup is having issues--it boots, the BOINC work doesn't auto-start, and when I try to launch the BOINC manager it sits at the "Connecting to the BOINC Client" window.  Any of you Linux guys seen this before?  I know usually a reboot fixes it on Windows...



what does Terminal > top shows?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 6, 2013)

I am coming for you, Mr. Huggles!

Be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, my 2600k setup is having issues--it boots, the BOINC work doesn't auto-start, and when I try to launch the BOINC manager it sits at the "Connecting to the BOINC Client" window.  Any of you Linux guys seen this before?  I know usually a reboot fixes it on Windows...


I had that exact thing happen a year or so ago to a Linux and a windows rig. Searched and searched, never found a solution to it. I had to reinstall to OS to fix it. I am sure there has to be a fix but I exhausted all I could. I even completely wiped out Boinc and didn't held.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, my 2600k setup is having issues--it boots, the BOINC work doesn't auto-start, and when I try to launch the BOINC manager it sits at the "Connecting to the BOINC Client" window.  Any of you Linux guys seen this before?  I know usually a reboot fixes it on Windows...



As TRWOV stated, what processes are running? Did you install BOINC through the package manager or did you use a donload from the BOINC or WCG website? What distro are you on?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> As TRWOV stated, what processes are running? Did you install BOINC through the package manager or did you use a donload from the BOINC or WCG website? What distro are you on?


Mint 15 x86_64
BOINC installed through the Software Center


TRWOV said:


> what does Terminal > top shows?



There weren't any WCG processes there--just things like 'terminal' and 'init' and the like.  I don't think that BOINC was there either.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I get the same thing when my internet connection is partially broken (LAN accesible and working fine, but the "great wilds" are blocked/chocked due to gateway being down)
In such cases - disable networking (or just unplug the network cable), then launch the manager. In the manager, select "network activity suspended". Reconnect the network. Manager will work then. At least, if the problem is the same.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I get the same thing when my internet connection is partially broken (LAN accesible and working fine, but the "great wilds" are blocked/chocked due to gateway being down)
> In such cases - disable networking (or just unplug the network cable), then launch the manager. In the manager, select "network activity suspended". Reconnect the network. Manager will work then. At least, if the problem is the same.



That is possible--I'm running this system on a network connection bridged through my Atom setup--it has issues several times a week.  I'll try that when I get home from work tonight


----------



## laptop-hpc (Aug 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, my 2600k setup is having issues--it boots, the BOINC work doesn't auto-start, and when I try to launch the BOINC manager it sits at the "Connecting to the BOINC Client" window.  Any of you Linux guys seen this before?  I know usually a reboot fixes it on Windows...



Well, I don't know about running BOINC on Mint, but the same thing happens on Arch Linux by default.

The problem on Arch is that the manager requires a password to connect to the BOINC client, but there is no file in it's working
directory to provide the manager with that password, and entering the password manually doesn't work for some reason.

The password is stored in the file /var/lib/boinc/gui_rpc_auth.cfg, so to get it to work, you can either open a terminal,
cd to /var/lib/boinc/ and run boincmgr from there, or you can create a symbolic link in your home directory to the password file.

```
ln -s /var/lib/boinc/gui_rpc_auth.cfg   gui_rpc_auth.cfg
```
Then the manager _should_ work no matter where you run it from.
If that doesn't work then check the permissions on the file, and make sure your user has read access; counter-intuitively, the owner should be your user, not the 'boinc' user.

Now, I have no idea if any of this applies to Mint, but I hope it helps.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2013)

Turns out that it doesn't like the network connection I had set up--when it's disconnected, everything works fine, as soon as I plug it into the ethernet, the tasks stop running and within about 30 seconds BOINC is unresponsive.  It works just fine plugged into my Linksys router, however, so I'll chalk it up to not liking the funky wireless bridge.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 8, 2013)

A new machine is needed for an intern so I'll pass him one of the 2 remaining P4 and build a new PC for accounting with the X4. I haven't sold one of the 1055ts yet so I'll keep it and install into my work PC and crunch. Maybe I'll borrow a couple of cores from the X4 too.


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 8, 2013)

So I joined  my i5 and my phone  maybe ill fire up my old qaud core for this too. but that is up to my parents to decide. because they get the electricity bill every month


----------



## t_ski (Aug 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Turns out that it doesn't like the network connection I had set up--when it's disconnected, everything works fine, as soon as I plug it into the ethernet, the tasks stop running and within about 30 seconds BOINC is unresponsive.  It works just fine plugged into my Linksys router, however, so I'll chalk it up to not liking the funky wireless bridge.



Is it a buggy driver?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Is it a buggy driver?



I don't know.  The Atom bridge has behaved very oddly before, although it works fine with all of my Windows systems.  And the 2600k worked fine for three weeks before problems started to show up, so I don't know.  I'm just going to count on it working properly once I have a "regular" internet connection back at school.

And it's just a regular gigabit Intel connection, so it shouldn't require anything too fancy to work.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> So I joined  my i5 and my phone  maybe ill fire up my old qaud core for this too. but that is up to my parents to decide. because they get the electricity bill every month



You're officially onboard as of this afternoon! -

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2957179&postcount=651


FYI- Here's some helpful links for stats:

Our Team page at FreeDC:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

Your stats at FreeDC:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=855248


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys, still on the hunt for a I7-920 D0 or C0. I will have a short FT thread later on today. I almost had one today on hardforums but he had someone offer more cash that what he was asking. Hopefully someone on here, anandtech, or Hard has one I can get along with a X58. I really want to get back into the rotation atleast getting some numbers on the board without crazy reboots.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 9, 2013)

finally running the i5 2400 24/7  the 3570K gets its licks in when im not playing WoW


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> finally running the i5 2400 24/7  the 3570K gets its licks in when im not playing WoW



   I might try splicing together my spare parts to try out the R3E/i7-970 over the weekend, if I can find some time, to see how well it works  

   Will still need to decide on a case and cooler for the final build but the old HAF 932 and the Phanteks cooler should be more than enough to get the 6c/12t cpu up and running for now and to try it out


----------



## HammerON (Aug 9, 2013)

Get her going Norton


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like the 4P was down quite a bit today--9.5k vs 15.5k.  Still the best of any of my systems


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Looks like the 4P was down quite a bit today--9.5k vs 15.5k.  Still the best of any of my systems



I'll check it in a bit- there may be a backlog of finished wu's that haven't reported yet


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'll check it in a bit- there may be a backlog of finished wu's that haven't reported yet



Either that or just random variance--not unusual to get 10k one day on an i7 and then 2k the next 

According to Free-DC it also has the lower-power 85w AMD Opterons; that means that I have another ~120-140w available before the breakers are blown again--sounds like a SB or IVB i7 to me


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Either that or just random variance--not unusual to get 10k one day on an i7 and then 2k the next



I can vouch for that!  I can't remember all the times my ppd has been all over the place, 6k to 1.5k


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2013)

B/S/T thread is up! If any cruncher sees something they maybe interested in PM me and I can give them a deal. Since my last to posts here were skipped over and never replied to then I will just leave this one here.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188673


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2013)

my luck ... the WCG site has a redundant loop error atm ... and i forgot my pwd   (problem solved  )

but






its the 2nd linux rig in my system spec only run 2 cores 

i wonder if WCG handle OpenCL or Cuda i didnt investigated further to put my N460GTX Hawk at work for it.

also i joined the team on the page but since the loop i cant verify its effective.
normaly since my linux rigs doesnt slowdown like my win7 rig when im Boinc'ing i will run WCG as much as i can.

since the PHII X2 511 is on a 970 mobo i might see if i can throw a FX63xx/83xx or the X4 955 if my CHIVF handle the Vishera well but now im kinda out of cash (if i can say so  )


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 10, 2013)

Thee is no GPU WU right now if I am correct.

BTW, nice to see a "Suisse" french there


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally, got 8.3k PPD, 4 star. This winter, I'll get my 5th star, by running the 2 rig at 100%


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Finally, got 8.3k PPD, 4 star. This winter, I'll get my 5th star, by running the 2 rig at 100%



Great work, keep it up!


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2013)

Back in with a Q6600 at 3.4GHz. May have an Athlon II Quad on the way.

I'm still not done tweaking the Q6600, there's a chance I'll reach 3.6GHz. If I do get to 3.6... I don't think I'll go any higher.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2013)

^^^ The awesome poster above has hooked me up with a i7-920! All I need now it to locate a cheap x58 board and I will be up and going!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2013)

Guys, my output is going to be down for the next week or so unfortunately--however, then I move back in at school, so it should be consistently high them and maybe even increase a bit.  We'll see whether I have space for another FX8 or two


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Guys, my output is going to be down for the next week or so unfortunately--however, then I move back in at school, so it should be consistently high them and maybe even increase a bit.  We'll see whether I have space for another FX8 or two



Wow dude you are in the untouchable range now man


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Guys, my output is going to be down for the next week or so unfortunately--however, then I move back in at school, so it should be consistently high them and maybe even increase a bit.  We'll see whether I have space for another FX8 or two



Maybe a few of us have a shot at #1 this week


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Maybe a few of us have a shot at #1 this week



_Kill the beast while its wounded_- Chronicles of Riddick 

We'll still have to overcome his 4P to have a shot at it. However, it is running in MY basement atm


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> _Kill the beast while its wounded_- Chronicles of Riddick
> 
> We'll still have to overcome his 4P to have a shot at it. However, it is running in MY basement atm



I sense a "account hack" inbound


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> _Kill the beast while its wounded_- Chronicles of Riddick
> 
> We'll still have to overcome his 4P to have a shot at it. However, it is running in MY basement atm







ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I sense a "account hack" inbound



Can we take turns? lol


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wow dude you are in the untouchable range now man


Thanks!  I will be losing one of my crunchers this week (i7-2600 is my work system, and my last day is Wednesday) so that's -5k PPD or so.  I've also sold off another i3 and the Xeon 2 Quad system, so that's another -4k PPD or so.  However, they sold _very nicely_ in terms of profit margins (60% or so) which means that the second FX8350 seems quite probable.

70k PPD?  Maybe so 
~2k per i3 x5
9.5k for the 3930k
7.5k for the 2600k
6k for the 2700k
5.5k from the 3770k
16k for the AMD 4P
7k per FX8350 (thinking of a second one)
3.5k from the laptop i7




t_ski said:


> Maybe a few of us have a shot at #1 this week


We'll see--still have the 3770k, 2600k, and FX8350 going ATM.


Norton said:


> _Kill the beast while its wounded_- Chronicles of Riddick
> 
> We'll still have to overcome his 4P to have a shot at it. However, it is running in MY basement atm


Well, between the 4P and the other systems, I should be at ~30-35k for now, so Justin should give me a run for my money 


t_ski said:


> Can we take turns? lol



Ha ha ha, you guys are just _so funny_


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

i see now the benefit of running 100% and more often (and also under linux...)





time to go to work... weeeee its not the 1st time i let one of my rig running but its the 1st time its usefull to anything!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2013)

GETTING CLOSER! I just snagged this board on ebay for 70$ shipped. Its a refurb Alienware OEM gaming motherboard that has OCing features and supports tri SLI/Xfire


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> GETTING CLOSER! I just snagged this board on ebay for 70$ shipped. Its a refurb Alienware OEM gaming motherboard that has OCing features and supports tri SLI/Xfire
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81d+ynBXeHL._SL1500_.jpg



Nice! 

I'm waiting on UPS to deliver this little guy to me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm waiting on UPS to deliver this little guy to me
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130812/evga_x58_sli-micro-01.jpg



I had one of those at one point in time that was running a i7-920 cruncher but can not for the life of me remember who I sold it to. Mine was abused by the previous owner but worked good for me and the person I sold it too.

*EDIT*

Found a picture


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

okay ... i feel little ... 

now wait till i get 





and a couple of 7990/titan and i will crunch 24/7/365 

dreaming doesnt hurt, does it?


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had one of those at one point in time that was running a i7-920 cruncher but can not for the life of me remember who I sold it to. Mine was abused by the previous owner but worked good for me and the person I sold it too.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



That's the full ATX one (I had 2 of them- Mad has 1 of them now)- my new one is mATX 

They look better with the black heat sinks

@ GreiverBlade- a couple of our crunchers/folders have run those boards


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's the full ATX one (I had 2 of them- Mad has 1 of them now)- my new one is mATX
> 
> They look better with the black heat sinks



Someone took those heatsinks off and tried to strip the paint off and failed miserably then they tried some harsh sand paper which was mega fail. :shadedshu

It looked like pure shit but preformed good with the I7-920 with clocked 1.31V 4Ghz 24/7 crunching


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's the full ATX one (I had 2 of them- Mad has 1 of them now)- my new one is mATX
> 
> They look better with the black heat sinks
> 
> @ GreiverBlade- a couple of our crunchers/folders have run those boards



iiiiiiiffff i would won the Euromillion ... i would be a cruncher who would have a couple of those ... but murphy likes me and loto doesnt... pretty ridiculous isnt it?

edit ... if i had won the euromillion i wouldnt take a couple of 7990/titan ... i wouldnt go for cheapo card ... but rather some ASUS ARESII dual 7970ghz ed... limited to 1k sample you say? naahhh ship the 10% to me!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Someone took those heatsinks off and tried to strip the paint off and failed miserably then they tried some harsh sand paper which was mega fail. :shadedshu
> 
> It looked like pure shit but preformed good with the I7-920 with clocked 1.31V 4Ghz 24/7 crunching



This is what my SLI3 overclocked a 980X to using the HyperX T1 ram set that's waiting to go into my next build 


Spoiler:  980X @ 4.13



Crunching 24/7 at this clock too!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> This is what my SLI3 overclocked a 980X to using the HyperX T1 ram set that's waiting to go into my next build
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  980X @ 4.13
> ...



hu? the HDD serial... is it a Velociraptor Sata II? *look in OHM* oh yes ... same as mine in my main rig

WD1500HLFS-01G6U0 mine


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hat said on his FS thread that the I7-920 I am getting does 4Ghz 1.3V so I am hoping this board I am getting is up to that challenge


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Someone took those heatsinks off and tried to strip the paint off and failed miserably then they tried some harsh sand paper which was mega fail. :shadedshu



Maybe they were trying to increase the surface area of the heatsink.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 12, 2013)

There has been a thought in my mind, but I don't think it is a good idea, I suppose. The proposal would be to have a CEP2 challenge from 6-13 oktober (letting the challenge run (more or less) in parallel to the World Solar Challenge 2013), but because of practical reasons we probably won't do that. Not everyone has an internet connection capable of doing (many) CEP2 WUs and I am not able to asess the researchers ability to suppy enough WUs during a spike in crunching activity; especially if we will attempt to seek a wider audience than only those teams already crunching for WCG. 
So _if_ such a challenge will be there, it will be similar to the Mothers' Day Challlenge I suppose, w.o.w. only asking existing WCG members to join.

So, will we consider a CEP2 challenge to be held in that period and if we do, will we be only asking current WCG teams or will we be asking other BOINC teams to join the challenge as well?


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> There has been a thought in my mind, but I don't think it is a good idea, I suppose. The proposal would be to have a CEP2 challenge from 6-13 oktober (letting the challenge run (more or less) in parallel to the World Solar Challenge 2013), but because of practical reasons we probably won't do that. Not everyone has an internet connection capable of doing (many) CEP2 WUs and I am not able to asess the researchers ability to suppy enough WUs during a spike in crunching activity; especially if we will attempt to seek a wider audience than only those teams already crunching for WCG.
> So _if_ such a challenge will be there, it will be similar to the Mothers' Day Challlenge I suppose, w.o.w. only asking existing WCG members to join.
> 
> So, will we consider a CEP2 challenge to be held in that period and if we do, will we be only asking current WCG teams or will we be asking other BOINC teams to join the challenge as well?



   October is a good month for a challenge- we could do all projects but with a caveat that CEP2 has to be run as well. Would you want to follow the World Solar Challenge 2013? (ex-10/19-10/27).` 

   You're free to start a planning thread in the WCG section here to discuss like we've done in the past. As usual- count me in


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's the full ATX one (I had 2 of them- Mad has 1 of them now)- my new one is mATX
> 
> They look better with the black heat sinks
> 
> @ GreiverBlade- a couple of our crunchers/folders have run those boards



Here is the one I have from Norton


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey team, be sure to check out the latest giveaway: Call of Duty Ghosts!

Unfortunately there are no bonuses for WCG members, as this really isn't my own giveaway (hosting but not supplying), but I would like for all to share in it.  Thanks guys


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 13, 2013)

1055t coming online soon


----------



## Nordic (Aug 13, 2013)

I am thinking of sending my phenom 965 off to the pastures so to speak. I am becoming more concerned with ppd/watt and it does not produce in that area. My 5800k produces roughly the same if not a bit better ppd for a total system usage power of 150w. I have a spare lga1155 motherboard that just needs an rma. I think it might be in my best interest to find a lga1155 cpu to fill it after that.

What do you guys think of ppd/w?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 13, 2013)

An i5 >3Ghz would give you a nice 4K. VulkanBros' 3470s were giving him 4.2K

AMD setups are more about ppd/$ than ppd/watt. For the price of 2 Intel setups you can put up 3 AMD crunchers.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 13, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> An i5 >3Ghz would give you a nice 4K. VulkanBros' 3470s were giving him 4.2K
> 
> AMD setups are more about ppd/$ than ppd/watt. For the price of 2 Intel setups you can put up 3 AMD crunchers.



Well the reason I got it in the first place was to be steam roller ready. That is taking forever though and my concern is becoming more about ppd/watt.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am thinking of sending my phenom 965 off to the pastures so to speak. I am becoming more concerned with ppd/watt and it does not produce in that area. My 5800k produces roughly the same if not a bit better ppd for a total system usage power of 150w. I have a spare lga1155 motherboard that just needs an rma. I think it might be in my best interest to find a lga1155 cpu to fill it after that.
> 
> What do you guys think of ppd/w?



PPD/W also ends up coming down to PPD/$, since it means less cost in your electric bill.  I've been pretty lucky, too in that I've gotten some awesome deals on 3770K CPU's, including a couple that were less than you can get an FX-8350 for retail.


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> Well the reason I got it in the first place was to be steam roller ready. That is taking forever though and my concern is becoming more about ppd/watt.



Look around for a 95w 1035/1045T.... my 1045T's seem to pull 3.5-4k ppd @ stock and the chips run pretty cool. Should improve your ppd/w


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2013)

Guys! I still got plenty of stuff in my FS thread, I also added a 235e 45W dual core CHEAP! MAKE ME OFFERS and I will do payments and deals for TPU crunchers!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2013)

Yesterday my 4P setup did 27k points on 35.5 days of runtime--assuming that it should be capable of 31.5 days of runtime/day (reasonable, IMO) that translates to 24k PPD 

Certainly a well spent $650


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yesterday my 4P setup did 27k points on 35.5 days of runtime--assuming that it should be capable of 31.5 days of runtime/day (reasonable, IMO) that translates to 24k PPD
> 
> Certainly a well spent $650



is that good?  

j/k  that rig is running sweet- nice and quiet and the only thing that seems to get warm is the psu. I do have it in a fairly open space in the basement so it will likely run a little louder/warmer in your dorm....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2013)

That's fine--we also have an AC unit here and I think it should do very nicely indeed.  That should go very nicely with all of the i7s


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 13, 2013)

giving the i5 2400 several hours off  I just dont trust that Tt TR2 500w for long term 24/7 usage and its already gone a week straight.  I need a 80+ psu asap 

also i should have a laptop project later today :O i7 Asus with a GTX 560M and 12gb ram.  It needs some cleaning and a new dvd drive, but for the price im getting it at its a steal if its fixable   (ps $150-200 depending how much work it needs, this is the model http://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/G74SX/#specifications ) G74SX

Laptop in possesion   there is a few horizontal lines on the screen and it needs to be cleaned proper on the inside (prev owner had many cats and never took it in for cleaning services).  New screens are about $100, so i dont mind investing in that.  It also needs a new DVD drive.   Im thinking $150, $200 tops for payment as this laptop needs a decent amount of $$ put into it.  After i get it running proper i want to start doing WCG on it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 13, 2013)

so here is the specs along with the screen issue: 



wtf?!? the lines arent there in the screenshot >_<  so i take it its the actual screen itself then.  Good to know


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 13, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so here is the specs along with the screen issue:
> 
> View attachment 52166
> 
> wtf?!? the lines arent there in the screenshot >_<  so i take it its the actual screen itself then.  Good to know



You silly, the lines come from possibly broken solder joints or other abnormalities in the screen.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 13, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> You silly, the lines come from possibly broken solder joints or other abnormalities in the screen.



i dont do laptops !!!  well at least screen replacement isnt TOO expensive


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I've been around laptops for many years and know what happens when the screen gets abused, sat on, whatever. PC monitors and TVs rarely see that symptom unless they had a rough time during transit or they are cheap Walmart TVs that use crappy panels anyway.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 13, 2013)

well i def think this laptop is worth repairing.  Screen, battery, AC cord and DVD drive should be TOO much   depends if i get Canada Computers to order from Asus or i buy from e sites.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> There has been a thought in my mind, but I don't think it is a good idea, I suppose. The proposal would be to have a CEP2 challenge from 6-13 oktober (letting the challenge run (more or less) in parallel to the World Solar Challenge 2013), but because of practical reasons we probably won't do that. Not everyone has an internet connection capable of doing (many) CEP2 WUs and I am not able to asess the researchers ability to suppy enough WUs during a spike in crunching activity; especially if we will attempt to seek a wider audience than only those teams already crunching for WCG.
> So _if_ such a challenge will be there, it will be similar to the Mothers' Day Challlenge I suppose, w.o.w. only asking existing WCG members to join.
> 
> So, will we consider a CEP2 challenge to be held in that period and if we do, will we be only asking current WCG teams or will we be asking other BOINC teams to join the challenge as well?



Well, here is the planning thread I made and forgot to link to: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188930


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 13, 2013)

DVD drives always break. If you're only paying like $200 for the laptop, I think it might be worth fixing it up. It's a little old, but should still be decent.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> DVD drives always break. If you're only paying like $200 for the laptop, I think it might be worth fixing it up. It's a little old, but should still be decent.



i talked with Asus live rep and they said estimate was $384 roughly, that i can deal with.  I may have to save a little but its worth it imo


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so here is the specs along with the screen issue:
> 
> View attachment 52166
> 
> wtf?!? the lines arent there in the screenshot >_<  so i take it its the actual screen itself then.  Good to know



LOL it's the same if you try a screen cap artifacts. Most of the time they don't show up LOL A good cleaning and a rethermal paste job may clear some of that up for you.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2013)

the lines from a pic:




theres several at the top of the screen and one line near the bottom.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL it's the same if you try a screen cap artifacts. Most of the time they don't show up LOL A good cleaning and a rethermal paste job may clear some of that up for you.



Might even help to just reseat the video cable


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2013)

ima let Canada Computers do the cleaning, its only $39.99 and i def dont trust myself to take apart a laptop.  Im sure after a good cleaning it will have lower temps and i will be able to do a bit of crunching on it


----------



## t_ski (Aug 14, 2013)

It's not hard:



t_ski said:


> Fun with laptops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't know who Anggoro is but, I am moving up fast buddy. Watch out! I am gonna cruise past you soon, VERY SOON!

By this time next month, I think I will make it above 200.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to start. Could you guys give me some pointers


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 14, 2013)

What are your questions? Assuming you mean you want help getting started.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I want to start. Could you guys give me some pointers



Info on how to join the Team here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

Buttload of links and other important info here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593

Check those threads out and post on this thread with any questions you may have.

Thanks for showing interest in joining up!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2013)

After a little bit of a software hiccup, I nuked my SSD's Win7 install on my main PC and have switched over to Win8 Pro. Got everything back up and running last night although I lost a good 8 FA@H WUs  

Now to see if production differs now that I am on Win8.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Info on how to join the Team here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> 
> Buttload of links and other important info here:
> ...



thx


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2013)

My numbers are going to be a little low today. The i7 rig got trolled by windows update.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 14, 2013)

New mini cruncher?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 15, 2013)

Speaking of LGA 775, I received a C2D E7500 and a Lenovo OEM G41 board from Brandon today. After I play musical CPUs (E7500 is now in the 4CoreDual-SATAII at 3.15GHz, X6800 goes in the Dell Dimension E520, X3210 quad gets a BSEL mod [1066 to 1333 FSB, 2.13GHz to 2.66GHz] and goes into the Lenovo board) I should have all three running for a bit.

However, the whole business moving thing I have alluded to for nearly a year is finally happening at the end of the month. Our lease is up at the old place, and the new place is nearly done, but the one major issue is that FPL has not changed out our single phase, center-tapped transformer yet for a three phase, Y configuration transformer since our cremation equipment relies on three phase blower motors as they last practically forever and are more efficient/simpler. We currently have a three phase diesel 10kW generator on-site, but it has to be pulled out and put away daily or it will get stolen, not to mention the expense of the fuel. Our machines still haven't been tested  among other things, so there may be a possibility of my output decreasing for a while if more complications arise. We do have a dryer plug and 8 AWG wire connecting the old and new meter boxes together to provide 2/3 of the phases, but the electrician has to fix one existing circuit on the third phase where it is dead when the breaker is off, but as soon as you flip the breaker, that circuit and the entire third phase somehow becomes electrically live and it's in phase with the first phase.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll have a little something special for tomorrow 

BTW, you guys on the S775 setups: I have some CPU's available if you're looking for an upgrade.


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2013)

Got the EVGA X58 mATX/i7-930 running under Linux and crunching (3.2Ghz atm)

I have an issue with one of the DIMM slots not reading the ram... showing 4GB in the BIOS rather than 6GB using the HyperX T1 3x2GB kit.

Hopefully I can get that sorted out soon


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Got the EVGA X58 mATX/i7-930 running under Linux and crunching (3.2Ghz atm)
> 
> I have an issue with one of the DIMM slots not reading the ram... showing 4GB in the BIOS rather than 6GB using the HyperX T1 3x2GB kit.
> 
> Hopefully I can get that sorted out soon



If the slot is dead, I'd say try the other set of slots and/or play with the cooler tension. Hopefully it isn't a defective board. 

Also, has anyone visited Geeks.com since the beginning of the month? Apparently they decided to shut down thanks to the "1000lb gorilla (probably Newegg)" and I guess they weren't competitive enough to not be in the red. I'm really going to miss picking up super cheap, dated motherboards from them as I got a handful of blue legacy ASRocks, a pretty much new Foxconn A7DA-S that I traded to popswala last year, and lots of other things like RAM from them.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> If the slot is dead, I'd say try the other set of slots and/or play with the cooler tension. Hopefully it isn't a defective board.
> 
> Also, has anyone visited Geeks.com since the beginning of the month? Apparently they decided to shut down thanks to the "1000lb gorilla (probably Newegg)" and I guess they weren't competitive enough to not be in the red. I'm really going to miss picking up super cheap, dated motherboards from them as I got a handful of blue legacy ASRocks, a pretty much new Foxconn A7DA-S that I traded to popswala last year, and lots of other things like RAM from them.



Unfortunately the board will only go through restart loops if the DIMM 1 slot isn't populated. I did back off the cooler a bit but will try the same on the mounting hardware later today (using a Phanteks tower atm). It seems to be slot DIMM 3 that has the issue- will need to look into it some more to be sure. 

I saw the same thing regarding Geeks.com but figured you would know that before I would. Wondering if we can get access to some warehoused goodies from them dirt cheap somewhere- do you know where they are/were located?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Unfortunately the board will only go through restart loops if the DIMM 1 slot isn't populated. I did back off the cooler a bit but will try the same on the mounting hardware later today (using a Phanteks tower atm). It seems to be slot DIMM 3 that has the issue- will need to look into it some more to be sure.
> 
> I saw the same thing regarding Geeks.com but figured you would know that before I would. Wondering if we can get access to some warehoused goodies from them dirt cheap somewhere- do you know where they are/were located?



Their retail location at 2455 Vista Way, Oceanside, California is still open, but of course I live nowhere near them. They also have a wholesale division called evertek.com but you need a business license and resale certificate and a bunch of other crap to order from them. 

It would be nice if they would just sell some stuff online from their retail location instead of completely eliminating their site. Then again, I could do without those $15 no-name power supplies.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2013)

All fixed!!! Reset the cpu and cooler and have all 6GB of memory reading properly! 

These X58's are awfully finicky aren't they?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> All fixed!!! Reset the cpu and cooler and have all 6GB of memory reading properly!
> 
> These X58's are awfully finicky aren't they?



Glad to hear that!  Looks like you and Brandon both added an x58 system lately


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Glad to hear that!  Looks like you and Brandon both added an x58 system lately



One more to add.... Rampage III Extreme w/i7-970 

Pic of the new setup- running in my HAF 932 until a permanent case is found:


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> One more to add.... Rampage III Extreme w/i7-970
> 
> Pic of the new setup- running in my HAF 932 until a permanent case is found:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130815/X58mATX.jpg



Looks pretty right there, nice to see!  But I bet that HAF looks mighty empty inside


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Looks pretty right there, nice to see!  But I bet that HAF looks mighty empty inside



But does it look "HAF empty?" (waits for the sound of two drums and a cymbal falling off a cliff).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Glad to hear that!  Looks like you and Brandon both added an x58 system lately



Hopefully I will have my X58 up by the first of next week. I have to order a single stick off preema DDR3 to make a full triple channel kit but while its on the way I will run 2x2GB DDR3 1333mhz.

One thing worth asking about is, does anyone have a H50 (or compatible) 1366 mounting laying around? Would need the backplate and top plate with screws? If not I will probably use my Evercool Transformer 4 that I got from CP 2 years ago which he also ran on a X58 with good results.


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 16, 2013)

Im going on holiday to france, tomorrow  . my i5 will be crunching the whole time  
Couldnt get my q6600 to work though. seems the motherboard/cpu suddenly died. I will try again when I get home.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 16, 2013)

It seems I went over the #10k overall WCG rank mark and reached #15 for my own country. Both last night. Heh...

Also, forgot to mention - last week I gave my [almost] dedicated cruncher an extra 100MHz kick in the clockspeed and added one more stick of RAM as that single stick just looked too lonely...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well go figure! Bad news on the X58 board that came in the mail! I got comformation that my CPU would be here tomorrow and seeing as the motherboard was deliver while I was at work had me excited...... until I pulled it out of the box and noticed the 6-8 bent pins in the socket......

F....M.....L!!!

I have had a string of bad luck getting a full cruncher going and now I have to complain to the seller on ebay that his "new refurbished" motherboard is not so new and not so refurbished....

I feel like giving up so many times


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well go figure! Bad news on the X58 board that came in the mail! I got comformation that my CPU would be here tomorrow and seeing as the motherboard was deliver while I was at work had me excited...... until I pulled it out of the box and noticed the 6-8 bent pins in the socket......
> 
> F....M.....L!!!
> 
> ...



Did it have a socket protector installed or not?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well go figure! Bad news on the X58 board that came in the mail! I got comformation that my CPU would be here tomorrow and seeing as the motherboard was deliver while I was at work had me excited...... until I pulled it out of the box and noticed the 6-8 bent pins in the socket......
> 
> F....M.....L!!!
> 
> ...



Don't Give UP!!!!  Hang in there and get her crunching! 

Sorry it's been such rough going lately though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is full image shots of the socket and yep the socket protector was on.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 17, 2013)

Those don't look too bad.  Get a pair of tweezers and man-up!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Those don't look too bad.  Get a pair of tweezers and man-up!



I got a sewing needle and a magnifying glass and go the worse ones semi straight but I will know tomorrow if it will post when my CPU gets here.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 17, 2013)

You could be lucky and just have bent VCC/VSS pins, which are plentiful. I haven't looked at the datasheet for LGA 1366 so I could be wrong.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 17, 2013)

I just noticed DSFL has disappeared from here:





And from here:
WCG Performance Chart

It's no secret they went intermittent a little while ago, we all know that. But when did they pull the plug? I didn't see any kind of announcement on this.
(and according to WCG's site, DSFL still had active work two days ago (2013-08-15). So yeah, this was kinda sudden.)
Aww well, I suppose I'm stuck with an Emerald DSFL badge...

MEANWHILE...
"wuts dis new 'p22' project I see in the performance charts? Aww Gee Wiz, I am getting excited now!"


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2013)

My c2d6300 machine that I have been trying to get crunching for awhile... I tried again last night. I put the system together and... the cpu started smoking and so did the plug powered into the cpu 4pin. I can't pull the 4 pin out of the cpu plug. I think the psu died. It is still in warrenty too. Corsair c600.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gee, that sucks, man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2013)

Well another hiccup in the X58 build... The CPU was shipped overnight express and guess what.. NOT ARRIVING TODAY! So I am guessing monday is the day it will come in unless they lost it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> My c2d6300 machine that I have been trying to get crunching for awhile... I tried again last night. I put the system together and... the cpu started smoking and so did the plug powered into the cpu 4pin. I can't pull the 4 pin out of the cpu plug. I think the psu died. It is still in warrenty too. Corsair c600.



Smoke and fire is a bad sign [/obvious]... hopefully the psu didn't fry everything :shadedshu FYI- I believe Corsair will replace components that have been damaged when their stuff goes bad.

On a related note- Ion's 4P will be idle for a little while. The Linux Mint installation got corrupted and I'll need to reinstall to get the rig back running again... won't have time to mess with it until this evening


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> One thing worth asking about is, does anyone have a H50 (or compatible) 1366 mounting laying around? Would need the backplate and top plate with screws?



Contact Corsair Brandon. Chances are they may send you a complete Intel mounting kit free or just for the shipping cost. Corsair's customer service is honestly second to none man.



brandonwh64 said:


> Here is full image shots of the socket and yep the socket protector was on.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/W7EAJuC.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/hfKWMBs.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/XEAtSnS.jpg



Yep, I would try a processor in the board to see if it boots. Them don't look all that bad really. Could very well still make contact. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Well another hiccup in the X58 build... The CPU was shipped overnight express and guess what.. NOT ARRIVING TODAY! So I am guessing monday is the day it will come in unless they lost it.



 Jeez you really are having some serious shitty luck with this build bro! 

Keep your chin up my man, it will get better!


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone heard from *Ion*?

It's a bit unusual that he hasn't logged on in a few days  

It's possible that he's tied up getting set for the new school year- I'll give him a call Monday if he doesn't post on the site by then....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2013)

He is probablly just tied up with the move to school right now. That or he ran off with a wealthy older lady.


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> He is probablly just tied up with the move to school right now. That or he ran off with a wealthy older lady.



   Most likely he's involved with the move- I was expecting a dozen PM's when his 4P magically turned into an i7-930 overnight  

   Waiting on word from him to see if he wants me to redo the Linux install and restart it or just pack it up and ship it...

EDIT- He's back!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> Smoke and fire is a bad sign [/obvious]... hopefully the psu didn't fry everything :shadedshu FYI- I believe Corsair will replace components that have been damaged when their stuff goes bad.
> 
> On a related note- Ion's 4P will be idle for a little while. The Linux Mint installation got corrupted and I'll need to reinstall to get the rig back running again... won't have time to mess with it until this evening


Such is life 


Norton said:


> Anyone heard from *Ion*?
> 
> It's a bit unusual that he hasn't logged on in a few days
> 
> It's possible that he's tied up getting set for the new school year- I'll give him a call Monday if he doesn't post on the site by then....



Sorry guys! 

I've been hella busy this past week getting ready to move back in at school, and my brother got home Thursday after a month in Montana, so I have been otherwise engaged recently.

The good news is, now I'm back at school with the wonderful free electricity that it brings 

Thus, my farm is mostly set up again.  I have:
Three i3 2100s (gonna set up the fourth ASAP)
The OCed 3930k
OCed 2600k, 2700k, and 3770k
A C2Q Q6600
Two mobile i7s
The FX8350

Some awesome pictures, I know


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 17, 2013)

show-off 







Norton said:


> On a related note- Ion's 4P will be idle for a little while. The Linux Mint installation got corrupted and I'll need to reinstall to get the rig back running again... won't have time to mess with it until this evening


OMG! Don't remind me of corrupted installs  *knocks wood*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice setup there ION.


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2013)

If you put out any more EM radiation in that room your plant is going to walk out its pot and strangle you in your sleep!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> If you put out any more EM radiation in that room your plant is going to walk out its pot and strangle you in your sleep!



You mean, it's gonna turn into a triffid


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 18, 2013)

Man, gotta see that movie again


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wait. They made a movie of this book!?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 18, 2013)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055894/


----------



## Arjai (Aug 18, 2013)

norton said:


> if you put out any more em radiation in that room your plant is going to walk out its pot and strangle you in your sleep!



lol!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 18, 2013)

I accidentally left the monitor on when being AFK, and saw this appear while the CEP2 graphics were being shown.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 19, 2013)

Inching closer to passing the next active Cruncher, Anggoro. Watch your back...I'll be coming for you, too!










I need to watch out for Black.raven!! Averaging twice my points per day, just a matter of time!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 19, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I accidentally left the monitor on when being AFK, and saw this appear while the CEP2 graphics were being shown.
> 
> http://abload.de/img/ecology_energy_cep2xaupn.jpg



2061.14 Watts/s? Sounds like a big chunk of my DC farm.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 19, 2013)

I just posted it because I did not see those infographics before (there are several).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well the I7-920 just arrived at the PO so hopefully I will get it sometime this morning. I am concerned that this board is dead but will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well the I7-920 just arrived at the PO so hopefully I will get it sometime this morning. I am concerned that this board is dead but will keep everyone updated!



Finger crossed for ya! 

   I'm working on some issues I'm having with my Swiftech H220 cooler where it doesn't want to start up all of the time. I posted on the Swiftech forum about it along with a couple of pics of the rig. A couple of posts and e-mails later, Bryan @ Swiftech offered to send me out the updated impeller for the unit express mail from California 

   He only needed the serial # and now I don't even have to break down the entire loop to get it fixed!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well IT WORKS!!!!!!!! 

I put it all together with 2x2GB Pareema RAM and and crossed my fingers. Once the board powered up 5 seconds went by and it never started so I reset the CMOS and tried again STILL NOTHING! so I got discouraged and was about to post on here with my new woes but I left it powered on and about 15 seconds it posted.... It takes like 15-20 seconds for this board to even post which is odd. So I threw it in the case and I am installing windows as we speak! Hopefully I can get with corsair to send me a X58 mounting kit for my water cooler but for now the trusty evercool transformer 4 will hold down the fort!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok did some overlocking and I am quite surprised! This was just a quick clock at 19x190 @ 1.3V


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 19, 2013)

"What do you mean it wasn't made on drugs!?" -me about that wallpaper


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> "What do you mean it wasn't made on drugs!?" -me about that wallpaper



LOL haha yea its the stock wall papers

I just tried 19x200 1.31V and it BSOD about 15 seconds after starting the test so I got to dig around but I will be happy with just 3.8 if I cannot get it stable at 4

*edit*

Tried 1.32v and it lasted til the first Gflop and rebooted. The Vdroop on this board is what is killing me cause it was dropping to 1.27V under full load. Going to try 1.33V then reverting


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 19, 2013)

In case any of You missed it, WCG published the results of their member survey conducted in March 2013

My favorite line:
"Our member base is overwhelmingly male (almost 90%) and most have a technical knowledge base."

As it sounds like: "a bunch of geeks doing their geeky computer stuff"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2013)

GOT IT! 4ghz stable! set it at 1.33V core in the bios and it idles at 1.136 and loads around 1.310v so thats good. Highest temp was 88 deg but hovered at 84/85 while testing. Bout to install bionic and start pumping out numbers!


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2013)

4GHz stable with HT on... congrats! This Q6600 is running me through the ringer... seems I can't even hit 3.4 with it now. Might be the motherboard though, it's decent but not the best of the S775 boards. I've tried and failed to get 3.6 for weeks lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2013)

hat said:


> 4GHz stable with HT on... congrats! This Q6600 is running me through the ringer... seems I can't even hit 3.4 with it now. Might be the motherboard though, it's decent but not the best of the S775 boards. I've tried and failed to get 3.6 for weeks lol



Yea HAT I was surprised with this weak alienware motherboard with bent pins but with some small tweaking and lowered ram speeds got it good. THANKS HAT!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2013)

hat said:


> 4GHz stable with HT on... congrats! This Q6600 is running me through the ringer... seems I can't even hit 3.4 with it now. Might be the motherboard though, it's decent but not the best of the S775 boards. I've tried and failed to get 3.6 for weeks lol



You know hat, I hate to cut my throat but that 1090t you have for sale will make a great crunching cpu. I have one and it averages between 4 to 4.5 k ppd at 3.6 GHZ.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm having some heavy expenses coming my way so I'll have a 8350 crunching 100% and the other on weekends only to pick up the slack left by the office PCs.

I'll bring it on for challenges though.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2013)

The Bloomfield i7s can still do very well if temperatures can be kept and check and power usage ignored.  4GHz is nothing to laugh at


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2013)

Well got into work this morning and it had locked up sometime around 1AM and I believe its heat related cause realtemp logs were around 90deg when it stopped logging 

Do you guys think my H50 would do OK on this I7? For the time being I backed the voltage down and running 3.8ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2013)

My Antec 620 keeps the i7-920 at reasonable temps at 3.93.  You may want to back down a bit--but your call.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you guys think my H50 would do OK on this I7?



It may drop the temps a bit but honestly the H50 is a sub-par liquid cooling solution for overclocking in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, its better than air cooling solutions but no where near a custom built liquid cooling solution or an H100


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2013)

james888 said:


> My c2d6300 machine that I have been trying to get crunching for awhile... I tried again last night. I put the system together and... the cpu started smoking and so did the plug powered into the cpu 4pin. I can't pull the 4 pin out of the cpu plug. I think the psu died. It is still in warrenty too. Corsair c600.



Corsair will be replacing the cpu. It was only 4 months old. It was cheap but still shouldn't do that. This is why we buy nice psu's though.

So I dug out the melted plastic out of the cpu's 4 pin area. This way I can plug in a known working power supply. Fans and lights turn on but I get no video and the system as a whole is dead. Now which parts are working and are not I do not know. Memory is easy to test. I suspect the motherboard is dead but I don't know for sure. It was the cpu 4 pin power connector that got hot and was melted into the socket. It could very well be the cpu that is dead; it is probably both.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well 3.8Ghz locked up during the middle of the night. Its still getting too hot after about an hour or two of crunching. I have set it back to defaults for now so I can atleast get some numbers in while I figure out a different cooling solution.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Guess what I scored today!   
click me!
click me, too!
don't forget to click me either
 teh backpl8

and now: "Dear Santa, for this Christmas I want some GPU work on WCG!"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice vinska!!! 

The i7 has been running bionic all night at stock clocks and no lock ups but temps are well into the 70's so no wonder OCed it was getting too hot. I ordered H50 mounting hardware from corsair so once it arrives I will take the I7 back down and see if that will tame this CPU down some. I need to dig in my closet to find some better fans that will move some push/pull air through this H50.

MAN its good to be back putting up points for the team and its all due to the wonderful people here at TPU!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice vinska!!!
> 
> The i7 has been running bionic all night at stock clocks and no lock ups but temps are well into the 70's so no wonder OCed it was getting too hot. I ordered H50 mounting hardware from corsair so once it arrives I will take the I7 back down and see if that will tame this CPU down some. I need to dig in my closet to find some better fans that will move some push/pull air through this H50.
> 
> MAN its good to be back putting up points for the team and its all due to the wonderful people here at TPU!!



That's pretty hot! My 930 runs 52-56C with a mild overclock (3.2Ghz) using a Phanteks cooler..... guessing I could clock it up a lot higher based on your temps


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's pretty hot! My 930 runs 52-56C with a mild overclock (3.2Ghz) using a Phanteks cooler..... guessing I could clock it up a lot higher based on your temps



Yea, I believe its about time to retire this cooler CP sent me like 2 years ago. it has been a good one though as a backup.

OHHHOHOHOHOHOHO LOOOKIEE! 27!!


----------



## xvi (Aug 22, 2013)

Noticed my Phenom II X2 rig was unstable the other day. Checked my PPD on that and it looks like they're coming back invalid (or something). Turns out my voltage was set slightly below stock.

Should be able to nip at the heels of pie eaters as soon as that one spools up.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 22, 2013)

I've got a strange issue with the FX-8320 in my main computer for a month now.
Each time I boot it, the CPU gets stuck at x7 clock multiplier (which is 1.4GHz w/ stock HT clock). It stays at that clock regardless of load. After some time it unstucks and then runs fine. With each new boot it takes a bit more time to unstuck. 
But after I shot down my computer to install the GF GTX 770, I ran it for over half an hour without it coming unstuck instead of the expected ~ ten minutes. I thought it was due to upgrading my kernel so I booted into Windows. The problem was there too! I then booted to an older kernel where it worked fine before and BAM! that same problem.
I cleared my CMOS and booted with default / stock BIOS/UEFI settings to see if that fixes it. Nope. Problem still there.

No idea if it's a problem with the mobo, the CPU or [insert something here], but I sure don't like it one bit.
At this point it takes nearly an hour to unstuck. And if this keeps up the time needed to unstuck it will grow to unmanageable lengths.

I am just stumped as there is no reason for this to happen and I can't figure out what and why is wrong.
As soon as I get a free day I am going to swap my CPUs and see if the problem goes away.

*sigh* I had many HW problems over the years, many of which were much more severe. Yet this problem makes me feel so utterly hopeless and helpless it just makes me wanna cry...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2013)

i found a Intel DX79TO (Skulltrail? skt 2011) at a nice price still didnt decided now ... if the board is cheap the same is incompatible for the cpu xD wether it be a I7 or a Xeon still for a cruncher it might be a nice start (keeping the board dusting in a box till i get a cpu ) there is also a DX79SR but knowing the "freak out" syndrome of bidder when it come to intel platform i rather not get my hope high, since the direct buy price is way higher than the TO... or i might get a 8350 for the same price of the TO and use it instead of messing my wallet more than necessary 

the SR 




and the TO 




i dont specially like intel but its the 1st time i see mobo from them who look nice 


i think im off to intel spec site to see whats the difference between them xD


----------



## Bow (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice board


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Guess what I scored today!
> click me!
> click me, too!
> don't forget to click me either
> ...



Nice!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 23, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Guess what I scored today!
> click me!
> click me, too!
> don't forget to click me either
> ...



cool ... i have exactely the same box ... only the box sadely xD it was a second hand GTX480 AMP! inside instead of the rebadged and slightly OC 680


----------



## Nordic (Aug 23, 2013)

Installing Ubuntu on my phenom machine.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> Installing Ubuntu on my phenom machine.



Sweet. I am going to be that to my i7 this weekend to see how much of a difference there will be in ppd. That rig doesn't need windows anyways as it is a dedicated cruncher.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sweet. I am going to be that to my i7 this weekend to see how much of a difference there will be in ppd. That rig doesn't need windows anyways as it is a dedicated cruncher.



Since there is no gpu work I thought the same thing. It has a phenom 965 and gets 2700-3200ppd usually. I will post back in a week or two when it is all spooled up about what ppd I get.


----------



## xvi (Aug 23, 2013)

I think it's linux time for one of my PCs too.

..and I have a question. I have errors in my log saying "Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 requires 63.48 KB/sec download bandwidth. Your computer has been measured at 22.57 KB/sec"
Now, the internet connection at work is consistently 60-80 Mbps (7.5 MB/sec to 10 MB/sec), but it is reported to only manage.. 52.90 Kb/sec download. I understand that it depends on the server too, but if a 60+ Mbps connection can't reach a download speed high enough to get a CEP WU, who can?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 23, 2013)

long story short - I have noticed a while ago that it uses a horribly unreliable way to measure network speed. So You just got unlucky... for now.
It's very possible for it to detect several tens of megs per second at one time and then detect just a few kb/s some other time. So just give it some time ;]


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea, I believe its about time to retire this cooler CP sent me like 2 years ago. it has been a good one though as a backup.
> 
> OHHHOHOHOHOHOHO LOOOKIEE! 27!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130822/Capture002.jpg





I didn't thoguht I would be 11 for the day xD


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sweet. I am going to be that to my i7 this weekend to see how much of a difference there will be in ppd. That rig doesn't need windows anyways as it is a dedicated cruncher.



My 930 rig is already on Linux so you can use it to gauge performance for yours- looks like I can get about 10% more output at 10% less speed... we're using nearly the same board and the same amount of ram 



xvi said:


> I think it's linux time for one of my PCs too.
> 
> ..and I have a question. I have errors in my log saying "Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 requires 63.48 KB/sec download bandwidth. Your computer has been measured at 22.57 KB/sec"
> Now, the internet connection at work is consistently 60-80 Mbps (7.5 MB/sec to 10 MB/sec), but it is reported to only manage.. 52.90 Kb/sec download. I understand that it depends on the server too, but if a 60+ Mbps connection can't reach a download speed high enough to get a CEP WU, who can?



I'm running them on a borrowed wifi connection for two of my rigs that can take over an hour to upload CEP2 wu (15 minutes on a good day) and I don't get those errors? 

Upload speeds are in the 10-50Kbps... download speeds are similar edit- BOINC claims I'm getting download speeds of 150Kbs but I find that hard to believe!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2013)

I've never gotten those errors before.  If you change the number of CEP WUs/host I believe it overrides that check, however.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2013)

So I think I have significantly increased the ppd/watt of my phenom rig. First of all, running Linux to increase efficiency. I went back to stock clocks and downvolted because overclocking does not seem to give much gain with 500mhz more. I also am running the system with out a gpu. Total system power usage is now 145w at full load. It is a pain though if I wanted to change something. I have to turn it off, install gpu, turn back on.

Edit: And I bought a relatively fast usb3.0 32gb drive to soon reinstall Linux on to.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty much what I've done with my PhII system.  Running at stock clocks, has a total of two low-RPM 120mm fans, a single HDD, no GPU, and Linux.  No idea what the power consumption is, but cutting out everything extraneous does help I'm sure.  I should probably pull the GTX470s out of the i7-2700k system--that would likely drop power usage 50w or so.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just a quick question. I think my CPU is not putting out what its suppose to cause its been running since thursday 100% strong but I am only posting around 2,278-2,428 daily? Isnt a I7-920 suppose to put out atleast 3800 points or more?


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just a quick question. I think my CPU is not putting out what its suppose to cause its been running since thursday 100% strong but I am only posting around 2,278-2,428 daily? Isnt a I7-920 suppose to put out atleast 3800 points or more?



The 920 Mad Shot is running (Win7 @ 3.5Ghz iirc) and the 930 I'm running (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS @ 3.2Ghz) both seem to be in the 4k+ ppd range- our stats are open at FreeDC/BOINCStats if you want to check.

Are you running all projects?

On this subject- My FX-8350 rig's output has dropped by around 20%.... not sure what's going on with it but have set it to no new tasks for now to let it run out of work and will start it with some fresh wu's later this week to see if it helps?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a 3770K that's only putting our 2.5K, where my others are putting out 5K+


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2013)

That's very odd...my 3770k, even running a FAH GPU (560TI448) is still doing over 5k PPD---was doing 5.8k with no GPUs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have it running WCG just like I have always done but I will keep and eye on it. The good thing is any points are better than no points


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> The 920 Mad Shot is running (Win7 @ 3.5Ghz iirc) and the 930 I'm running (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS @ 3.2Ghz) both seem to be in the 4k+ ppd range- our stats are open at FreeDC/BOINCStats if you want to check.
> 
> Are you running all projects?
> 
> On this subject- My FX-8350 rig's output has dropped by around 20%.... not sure what's going on with it but have set it to no new tasks for now to let it run out of work and will start it with some fresh wu's later this week to see if it helps?


I have mine running at 3.5ghz. Also I am in the process of moving it over to Linux. I already have the drive setup w/linux and everything installed. Just waiting on it to run the wu's out under windows then I will plug the linux drive in and let it rock.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have mine running at 3.5ghz. Also I am in the process of moving it over to Linux. I already have the drive setup w/linux and everything installed. Just waiting on it to run the wu's out under windows then I will plug the linux drive in and let it rock.



You should get a 20% boost in ppd at minimum  

Are there are system info and monitoring utilities like CPU-Z, GPU-Z, or HW monitor available in Ubuntu? 

Would be cool if I could monitor temps, etc. in the Linux rigs


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> You should get a 20% boost in ppd at minimum
> 
> Are there are system info and monitoring utilities like CPU-Z, GPU-Z, or HW monitor available in Ubuntu?
> 
> Would be cool if I could monitor temps, etc. in the Linux rigs



https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto

Not exactly simple, but should do what you want.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Suh-weet! I can finally monitor my CPU voltage and whatnot! (could only monitor the temp and power usage before)


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2013)

I would like to welcome my newest system, *Kiev* to my farm


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Holy Sh**....


----------



## Nordic (Aug 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I would like to welcome my newest system, *Kiev* to my farm
> http://i.imgur.com/wTpsRqO.jpg



I want... Seriously, I do.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I would like to welcome my newest system, *Kiev* to my farm
> http://i.imgur.com/wTpsRqO.jpg



Huh? Did I miss something? 32 cores? What is that?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Huh? Did I miss something? 32 cores? What is that?



Four eight-core AMD Opterons, 32GB RAM, a Supermicro server board.  Norton purchased it for me from someone in Connecticut and shipped it down to me.


----------



## xvi (Aug 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I would like to welcome my newest system, *Kiev* to my farm
> http://i.imgur.com/wTpsRqO.jpg


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Norton purchased it for me from someone in Connecticut and shipped it down to me.



Aww Gee Wiz that's a super nice thing Norton did! 

Now I can state this old conclusion I made with 100% confidence: "Crunching is not a hobby or anything. It's a Way of Life™."





xvi said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/85160df6f8eac660b18946f11005bcf3/tumblr_mlx5i6WC3V1rcpxc4o1_500.jpg



*Whatever you do, just don't start...* - YouTube


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, the Kiev is behaving oddly--I left it crunching last night and this morning it wasn't responding to SSH requests and the display didn't give anything.  I rebooted it and it seems to be doing OK (although given that it's doing all of the GPU rendering on the CPU, it's miserably slow to actually use).  I'll have to keep an eye on it....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2013)

WOW ION! That is gonna throw down some points!! Congratz bro!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the Kiev is behaving oddly--I left it crunching last night and this morning it wasn't responding to SSH requests and the display didn't give anything.  I rebooted it and it seems to be doing OK (although given that it's doing all of the GPU rendering on the CPU, it's miserably slow to actually use).  I'll have to keep an eye on it....



I think, even if you have to reboot more than once a day, which you should be REQUIRED to do, it should pump out enough points to set you firmly in the top two for pie. 

My quest for TPU/ WCG domination has taken another hit. 

I now have to plan even bigger.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I think, even if you have to reboot more than once a day, which you should be REQUIRED to do, it should pump out enough points to set you firmly in the top two for pie.
> 
> My quest for TPU/ WCG domination has taken another hit.
> 
> I now have to plan even bigger.



Linux should need to be rebooted everyday. Hell I left my rig running for months without reboots. Also he needn't worry about top 2 in pie as he has been sitting on top for awhile now. This just extends his lead a little.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Linux should need to be rebooted everyday. Hell I left my rig running for months without reboots. Also he needn't worry about top 2 in pie as he has been sitting on top for awhile now. This just extends his lead a little.



Methinks, Agent00Skid could give ION some competition. Based on the Allprojectstats.com site.

Not so sure I am correctly reading the daily stats number correctly, why is Agent00Skid NOT on the pie chart?

All these stat thingies...sometimes I hate stats. Sometimes. Like this morning, when I should be doing something other than trolling around here!!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2013)

I was able to run Memtest on the Opty setup for about two and a half hours without issues, so at least it doesn't lock up doing _that_.  I've suspended BOINC cry and it's just running Ubuntu now; I'll see what is/isn't happening after class.  The memory checked out fine.  Now that WCG isn't running I'm no longer getting graphical artifacts--I hope that WCG isn't messing with anything.  I suppose that I can try reinstalling on another HDD if this works, but otherwise I don't have a lot of ideas for what to try...


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I was able to run Memtest on the Opty setup for about two and a half hours without issues, so at least it doesn't lock up doing _that_.  I've suspended BOINC cry and it's just running Ubuntu now; I'll see what is/isn't happening after class.  The memory checked out fine.  Now that WCG isn't running I'm no longer getting graphical artifacts--I hope that WCG isn't messing with anything.  I suppose that I can try reinstalling on another HDD if this works, but otherwise I don't have a lot of ideas for what to try...



Very surprising that you're having issues with it  

   Rig ran fine here until the Mint install took a crap on the HDD I used (HDD with Mint wouldn't run on any rig when this happened but I installed and ran Ubuntu on it just fine). It was slow to start and ran through a bunch of stuff to boot, which took 4-5 minutes, but crunched 100% fine. I did have 2 instances where the rig hung up but a restart brought it right back?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2013)

Which Mint did you use?  I have Debian Edition Cinnamon where the installer would just die part of the way through.  I will try another disk (I have a spare 64GB SSD) later to see what happens.

Crunching works fine for a bit, but then I leave it unattended (at night or during class) and it locks up.  I was SSH'd into it this morning and then the SSH connection just died while I was away--gone for no more than two hours.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Which Mint did you use?  I have Debian Edition Cinnamon where the installer would just die part of the way through.  I will try another disk (I have a spare 64GB SSD) later to see what happens.
> 
> Crunching works fine for a bit, but then I leave it unattended (at night or during class) and it locks up.  I was SSH'd into it this morning and then the SSH connection just died while I was away--gone for no more than two hours.



   That's the version I loaded on the HDD- Mint/Debian but just used the std Mint desktop not the Cinnamon. Did you load from the USB port near the LAN ports/etc. or the one on the board? I used the one near the LAN port but idk if that matters?


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2013)

On another matter... anyone else having issues uploading CEP2 work? I'm trying to get the remote rigs to report a few of them while I'm on-site but they keep going into "retry in xx:xx:xx" mode after a few minutes every time I try to send one in 

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 27, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Methinks, Agent00Skid could give ION some competition. Based on the Allprojectstats.com site.
> 
> Not so sure I am correctly reading the daily stats number correctly, why is Agent00Skid NOT on the pie chart?
> 
> All these stat thingies...sometimes I hate stats. Sometimes. Like this morning, when I should be doing something other than trolling around here!!



Nah. I'm running POEM@home as well, and that's where all my points go. 
Along with my very own POEM pie.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 27, 2013)

So I bought a 32gb usb 3.0 drive. It says it will have 150mb/s read and about 50 write. Actually kinda cheap if it gets those speeds. Should arrive later today. I am going to play with a Ubuntu/mint install on there with WCG. Maybe a bit more.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 27, 2013)

Brought down one of the 8350s yesterday. I'm gonna have some expenses soon so I'll need a little more money than usual.

I'll try to "host" it at work


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2013)

Curiouser and curiouser...so I left the AMD 4P running Ubuntu with BOINC suspended, and it ran fine.  I re-enabled WCG, expecting tha tit would have crashed by the time I got back from class.  Not so.  It's still going.  WU times are highly variable (running SN2S exclusively for now, and time/WU is anywhere from 40 minutes to 1hr 30 minutes) but it hasn't locked up.  I'll see what it does over night...


----------



## Nordic (Aug 28, 2013)

james888 said:


> So I bought a 32gb usb 3.0 drive. It says it will have 150mb/s read and about 50 write. Actually kinda cheap if it gets those speeds, $22. Should arrive later today. I am going to play with a Ubuntu/mint install on there with WCG. Maybe a bit more.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Curiouser and curiouser...so I left the AMD 4P running Ubuntu with BOINC suspended, and it ran fine.  I re-enabled WCG, expecting tha tit would have crashed by the time I got back from class.  Not so.  It's still going.  WU times are highly variable (running SN2S exclusively for now, and time/WU is anywhere from 40 minutes to 1hr 30 minutes) but it hasn't locked up.  I'll see what it does over night...



Are you problems related to power management? I shut all power management options off on all my desktop rigs. No sleep modes no nothing and I manually turn monitors off.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry guys I fell asleep early last night 

Will get the Stones and Pie posts out later today or will combine them on tonights post...

@Ion- you pulled over 7k yesterday on the 4P, not bad for just starting out!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Are you problems related to power management? I shut all power management options off on all my desktop rigs. No sleep modes no nothing and I manually turn monitors off.



Nah, it's all turned off.  This time the 4P setup made it until about 5AM before it locked up.  I'll see what it does today, but if it locks up again, I'm going to reinstall on another disk to see what that does.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I was able to run Memtest on the Opty setup for about two and a half hours without issues, so at least it doesn't lock up doing _that_.  I've suspended BOINC cry and it's just running Ubuntu now; I'll see what is/isn't happening after class.  The memory checked out fine.  Now that WCG isn't running I'm no longer getting graphical artifacts--I hope that WCG isn't messing with anything.  I suppose that I can try reinstalling on another HDD if this works, but otherwise I don't have a lot of ideas for what to try...





[Ion] said:


> Curiouser and curiouser...so I left the AMD 4P running Ubuntu with BOINC suspended, and it ran fine.  I re-enabled WCG, expecting tha tit would have crashed by the time I got back from class.  Not so.  It's still going.  WU times are highly variable (running SN2S exclusively for now, and time/WU is anywhere from 40 minutes to 1hr 30 minutes) but it hasn't locked up.  I'll see what it does over night...





[Ion] said:


> Nah, it's all turned off.  This time the 4P setup made it until about 5AM before it locked up.  I'll see what it does today, but if it locks up again, I'm going to reinstall on another disk to see what that does.



I assume that the KIev machine has multiple IMCs/NBs, so make sure you run Ubuntu *server*. Or if you have the time/skills, install Gentoo and configure the kernel for NUMA setups (there may be other requirements, but I lack the knowledge/skill to give all the requirements for running Linux on that rig).


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, Kiev is the 4 CPU Opteron system.  I didn't know that I would need Ubuntu Server--I'll give that a shot.

Thanks!


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2013)

Bahahaha... install Gentoo! I wonder how many people know why I'm laughing.

Anyways I stabilized the Q6600 at 3.6. Temps are 68C while crunching right now, and 73c during prime95. These temps are a little high for a Q6600 though... I might scale back to 3.2, it was a bit more manageable there.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 28, 2013)

I had Gentoo auto-installed on a VPS once, and I broke it in less than an hour. I somehow managed to break the network connectivity using emerge to update the install, and I could only VNC into it (it was a Xen virtualized install). Got rid of it for Debian and no problems since.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2013)

I've installed Ubuntu Server on the AMD 4P setup with the Xubuntu desktop interface.  So far, it's doing OK.  I'll see how it goes as time progresses


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2013)

My i7 is now under Ubuntu. Al the wu's finished under win7 today so I swapped in the Ubuntu drive I setup for it and logged into boinc. All is going good.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My i7 is now under Ubuntu. Al the wu's finished under win7 today so I swapped in the Ubuntu drive I setup for it and logged into boinc. All is going good.



Awesome!  Let's hope it does great!


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My i7 is now under Ubuntu. Al the wu's finished under win7 today so I swapped in the Ubuntu drive I setup for it and logged into boinc. All is going good.



 It's on now! 

  My Ubuntu rig isn't reporting automatically  

  IS there a setting I missed or any way of adding in a cc_config file so I can have it report results immediately? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS atm.

@ Ion is you're still having issues, try this Linux install guide for F@H over at [H]*:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608

* This is how F150's 4P was setup and I believe that Buck Nasty used the same guide and if it works for F@H it will work for WCG.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> It's on now!
> 
> My Ubuntu rig isn't reporting automatically
> 
> IS there a setting I missed or any way of adding in a cc_config file so I can have it report results immediately? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS atm.


I was actually going to ask if anyone has figured out how to make the Linux version update automatically. I know with my previous Ubuntu rigs that they almost seemed to learn to do a finale update around 7pm after I manually dumped them for several days at that time. Maybe this weekend I will dig into it and see if I can find what to change. 

Also I am running 13.04 and I just ran a base install and only installed Chrome and Boinc.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 29, 2013)

Some plumbing company my neighbor hired cut my FiOS line this morning, so I'm tethering my desktop through an ancient Vista laptop's Ethernet and a wireless connection to my 4G LTE smartphone for internet atm.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2013)

lol

I've noticed that my AMD 4P setup is erroring on WUs--not a lot, but maybe 1 of 15 or thereabouts.  Time/WU is also highly variable--looking at the completed ones ATM, it's anywhere from 33 minutes to 1hr58 minutes (SN2S only).  But it has been running for nearly 12 hours at this point with no hard lockups, so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, the 4P still locked up over night, even with the Ubuntu Server install on the new SSD--it got about 17 hours before going bad.  I'm going to try disabling BOINC and then leaving it for a day to see what happens then.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 29, 2013)

What are these disk space errors about?  I have over 90GB free on the drive with the programdata folder on it and almost 120GB on the OS/Program Files drive.  I increased my disk space usage from 10GB to 20GB and clicked "do network communication" but the messages are still there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What are these disk space errors about?  I have over 90GB free on the drive with the programdata folder on it and almost 120GB on the OS/Program Files drive.  I increased my disk space usage from 10GB to 20GB and clicked "do network communication" but the messages are still there.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130829/errors.jpg



Is your set like this?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the 4P still locked up over night, even with the Ubuntu Server install on the new SSD--it got about 17 hours before going bad.  I'm going to try disabling BOINC and then leaving it for a day to see what happens then.



Disable SATA hotplugging and SATA link power management in the BIOS. Else SSDs tend to act funnily (at least mine).


----------



## t_ski (Aug 29, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is your set like this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130829/Capture005.jpg



Mine were set to the defaults, which were far more limiting.  I changed from 10GB to 20GB, then closed and reopened the clietn and they seem to have gone away.  Just seems weird that I got them all of a sudden when I've been doing this for almost a year.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 29, 2013)

I just installed my H50 on my I7-920 today and it has dropped temps by about 8 degrees from the evercool transformer 4. I am going to leave it stock for tonight to let it break in and see what it will do at 3.8Ghz tomorrow


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 29, 2013)

going to buy a cooling pad for the laptop next month so i can get it crunching  also tried HDMI to my tv and the lines dont appear on it at all, so it def the screen   its at least usable and will not affect usage in any way


----------



## Bow (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Disable SATA hotplugging and SATA link power management in the BIOS. Else SSDs tend to act funnily (at least mine).



I don't think that those options exist in the BIOS here.

According to /proc/cpuinfo, the Opterons are running at 2.1GHz right now--the previous owner said he had them at 2.3GHz and it worked OK, but I'm wondering if the OC is responsible for the bad behavior....
Now to see if there's any way to disable that (didn't see so in the BIOS last time I looked).


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 30, 2013)

oh, you OCed the machine. I did overlook that fact.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 30, 2013)

Ion, that 32p system just sounds like fun. Difficult but fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well after letting it crunch over night the temps are about 2-3 degrees from the old air cooler so I do not see OCing in my future for this I7-920. I will have to start thinking about a higher end cooler if I do. H50 is DEF showing its age.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> oh, you OCed the machine. I did overlook that fact.


Actually, I didn't OC it.  I didn't even realize that it was OCed until I ran cat /proc/cpuinfo and saw that it said 2150 MHz.  I suspected that since the BIOS had been wiped, the previous owner's oCing would have been lost.  Apparently not.


james888 said:


> Ion, that 32p system just sounds like fun. Difficult but fun.



Certainly difficult, but I'd still say fun 


Anyways, I've clocked it down from 2.15 to 1.85, and it actually survived overnight for the first time.  Provided it makes it a full 24 hours (about 15 still to go) I'll put it at 2.0 to see what happens.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Anyways, I've clocked it down from 2.15 to 1.85, and it actually survived overnight for the first time.  Provided it makes it a full 24 hours (about 15 still to go) I'll put it at 2.0 to see what happens.



I woner if the BIOS clear didn't reset everything: maybe it reset the voltages but not the clocks or something like that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2013)

OK I believe I figured out my overheating issue. Since this board is alittle wonky (could be from the bent pins) is that when speed step and the other energy saving features are enabled it run the I7-920 at almost 1.3V stock clocks when loaded 100%!! I didn't notice it until earlier when I launched CPUz by mistake off my desktop. it would go from 1.27v to 1.28v as bionc crunched. I went in to the bios and turned off spread spec, speed step, C-States and other energy features and that brought the Vcore down to 1.12v full load at stock.... kinda odd right?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I'm sure I'm not the only one going away this weekend.  Tomorrow morning we are heading out of town for a few days, all the family going to Orlando.  Should be fun to get away from home and work, just relax by the pool and eat nachos and sip some beer, followed by some exciting evenings at City Walk 

Anyway, my 2nd rig won't be on at all, but I think I'll leave my main rig on while I'm away.  It should be ok; I've left it on the last few times without any serious issues.

So, to everyone, have a great weekend!  Enjoy the time off for those with time off, the time with the family, or time away from home, whatever the case may be.   Please drink responsibly


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well, I'm sure I'm not the only one going away this weekend.  Tomorrow morning we are heading out of town for a few days, *all the family going to Orlando*.  Should be fun to get away from home and work, just relax by the pool and eat nachos and sip some beer, followed by some exciting evenings at City Walk
> 
> Anyway, my 2nd rig won't be on at all, but I think I'll leave my main rig on while I'm away.  It should be ok; I've left it on the last few times without any serious issues.
> 
> So, to everyone, have a great weekend!  Enjoy the time off for those with time off, the time with the family, or time away from home, whatever the case may be.   Please drink responsibly



Same to you-enjoy!  

   Glad you're the one going to Orlando, I lived there for two years and hated it  That was 20 yrs ago though


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK I believe I figured out my overheating issue. Since this board is alittle wonky (could be from the bent pins) is that when speed step and the other energy saving features are enabled it run the I7-920 at almost 1.3V stock clocks when loaded 100%!! I didn't notice it until earlier when I launched CPUz by mistake off my desktop. it would go from 1.27v to 1.28v as bionc crunched. I went in to the bios and turned off spread spec, speed step, C-States and other energy features and that brought the Vcore down to 1.12v full load at stock.... kinda odd right?



Indeed. Still you should be able to OC it a lot from stock. It only took me around 1.15v to reach 3.6GHz, nearly a full gig over stock.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 31, 2013)

One of the fans in my computer are acting up and is producing a very annoying alternating humming sounds. Can't stand it!
Gonna turn my main computer off till the morning; then I am going to try to fix it.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2013)

Eh, at that point, I'd just pull it out for the time being


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2013)

Closing in on another Cruncher, Threeflow and Cherry220111.

Watch out! I'm moving up, could be you I'll be sneaking up on next!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2013)

Working on my w/c rig tonight.....

Swiftech sent me a new impeller for my pump, an updated version. They are essentially the same except for 3 small holes at the base (see pic- new impeller is on the right)



Spoiler:  click!



Definitely hefty unit!!!







Hoping this will stop the no start issue I was having with the pump. I bench tested it with the new impeller and it started every time so I'm hopeful 

Will take my time putting the rig back together and straighten out the tubing a bit more.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> Working on my w/c rig tonight.....
> 
> Swiftech sent me a new impeller for my pump, an updated version. They are essentially the same except for 3 small holes at the base (see pic- new impeller is on the right)
> 
> ...



Glad to see some progress on the water cooling and that the rig is starting without issue,   

As for me and mine, we spent he evening relaxing at... 





Though overpriced, it was a fun night. Can you believe a double of Ketel One costs $21?,


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Glad to see some progress on the water cooling and that the rig is starting without issue,
> 
> As for me and mine, we spent he evening relaxing at...
> http://pics4.city-data.com/cpicc/cfiles30872.jpg
> ...



Oh man I love Jimmy Buffet's music. We also have a Jimmy bar around here "Cheeseburger In Paradise".


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2013)

Como estas amigos?!

 @ Mad shot
It's 5 o clock somewhere! 

@manofthem
I would like to get back into wcing but just cant afford it.


----------



## Bow (Sep 1, 2013)

We were in Vegas a couple weeks ago.  The wife bought one of the $40.00 margaritas there.   It was crap.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2013)

Bow said:


> We were in Vegas a couple weeks ago.  The wife bought one of the $40.00 margaritas there.   It was crap.



You can give me $40 and I will make you the best margarita you will ever have.


----------



## Bow (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2013)

...and I am back!   For more details see HERE


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and I am back!   For more details see HERE



Glad your back buddy.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Gee, it seems those new SN2S WUs are very memory-hungry! Each uses ~460MB. So when I've got my all eight cores working on SN2S, all eight use up a whooping ~3.7GB of memory.
Good that I've added another 4 GB memory stick (for a total of 8 GB) onto my [almost] dedicated cruncher, or it would have problems at those times all cores are working on that.

Also, is it just me or is Free-DC down?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2013)

Free-Dc is down.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 2, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Free-Dc is down.



Probably another fried SSD. :shadedshu


----------



## Arjai (Sep 2, 2013)

Arjai said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130831/Capture028.jpg
> 
> Closing in on another Cruncher, Threeflow and Cherry220111.
> 
> Watch out! I'm moving up, could be you I'll be sneaking up on next!!









Boom! 2 spots in a single bound!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Gee, it seems those new SN2S WUs are very memory-hungry! Each uses ~460MB. So when I've got my all eight cores working on SN2S, all eight use up a whooping ~3.7GB of memory.
> Good that I've added another 4 GB memory stick (for a total of 8 GB) onto my [almost] dedicated cruncher, or it would have problems at those times all cores are working on that.
> 
> Also, is it just me or is Free-DC down?



That's not what I'm seeing--memory usage is ~100 MB/WU, at least on my laptop.






Also, bringing the AMD 4P back down to stock speed seems to have resolved the instability issues--1 day 8 hours uptime, which is much better than I managed before 





And yes, I can't get to Free-DC either


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

FreeDC is back up but it looks like we didn't get the final update

  On another note- my w/c rig is back up 

  I'm currently running a batch of work at 60% to make sure it runs ok- will move it up to full load in a day or so


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

What was wrong with that rig?


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What was wrong with that rig?



The Swiftech H220 unit wasn't spinning up properly (locking up)... changed the impeller and all seems ok now. Built the mATX X58/i7-930 in the meantime so the i7 filled while the rig was down.

Still have the Rampage Extreme III/i7-970 rig to build but I need to locate two cases and a decent psu to properly finish them


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> The Swiftech H220 unit wasn't spinning up properly (locking up)... changed the impeller and all seems ok now. Built the mATX X58/i7-930 in the meantime so the i7 filled while the rig was down.
> 
> Still have the Rampage Extreme III/i7-970 rig to build but I need to locate two cases and a decent psu to properly finish them



Ah, what fun.  That sounds like it would be as much fun to address as the pump going out in my i7 system.  At least it's fixed now 

And who needs cases, really 
My FX8350 system has been running just fine on top of the motherboard box


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 2, 2013)

just drop in to say hi.

So there it is.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's not what I'm seeing--memory usage is ~100 MB/WU, at least on my laptop.



Well, the memory usage seems to vary. Though, I didn't figure out yet if it varies because of the "stage" the WU is on, because of the WU itself, or both. But it was very clear the WUs always use the varying amount of memory in the very same distinct "steps"

This is with only the DE, Boinc, Boinc Manager and this terminal window with htop running. (take note of the memory usage. At such a situation, without Boinc running it would be less than 700 MB, IIRC. Meanwhile...)







[Ion] said:


> Also, bringing the AMD 4P back down to stock speed seems to have resolved the instability issues--1 day 8 hours uptime, which is much better than I managed before



Glad to hear! Now, go and change the world!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmmm well mine ran for days then yesterday rebooted due to kernel power 41? May have to start thinking of another motherboard to replace this one sadly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2013)

Speaking of troubles, my storage drive was gone yesterday, wouldn't show up in windows.  Rebooted a couple times and it picked it up.  I'm puzzled...


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2013)

I finally put together my other system... it's got an Athlon II x4 which I'm running at 3.1GHz. Right now it's got W7 on it but I might put noobuntu on it later once this stability test clears.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2013)

Hat a ceratin 1090t would go good in there.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2013)

It would fry my motherboard is what it would do... 95w limit. That's why I'm only clocking the x4 in there to 3.1... I can't raise the voltage without probably blowing stuff up.


----------



## Bow (Sep 2, 2013)

I have $200.00 do play with, should I put it into a new cpu?


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

Bow said:


> I have $200.00 do play with, should I put it into a new cpu?



How about a 2x8GB memory kit and a new cooler (H80 or better)?

An FX-8350 is an improvement over an 1100T but only by a very small margin...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2013)

hat said:


> It would fry my motherboard is what it would do... 95w limit. That's why I'm only clocking the x4 in there to 3.1... I can't raise the voltage without probably blowing stuff up.



Eee that wouldn't be good. What board is it?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 2, 2013)

hat said:


> It would fry my motherboard is what it would do... 95w limit. That's why I'm only clocking the x4 in there to 3.1... I can't raise the voltage without probably blowing stuff up.



Yeah, I ran a 1045T 95w at 3.1GHz (undervolted, too) on a Biostar A780L3B and that POS board died within a few months. It had a 2+1 phase VRM with 2 FETs/phase and when I was done with it the top layer of the board (above the first layer) could be scraped off with my fingernail because it degraded and cracked.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I ran a 1045T 95w at 3.1GHz (undervolted, too) on a Biostar A780L3B and that POS board died within a few months. It had a 2+1 phase VRM with 2 FETs/phase and when I was done with it the top layer of the board (above the first layer) could be scraped off with my fingernail because it degraded and cracked.



2+1 !? 
I can't even think of running anything of 95W on less than 4+1 and 125+W on less than 8+2...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 3, 2013)

The BIOS locked out any CPU >95w so it did technically run the 1045T "in spec" but of course it was too much. It was a junk motherboard anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 3, 2013)

Is anyone in need of a AM3 board with 8+2 phase design and DDR3 capable?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3096#ov


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2013)

I have almost the same exact motherboard up for sale 

Mine is the GA-770T-USB3, the one in that link is GA-770T-UD3P. Not too clear on the differences, maybe it's just that the one I have has USB3 ports?


----------



## Bow (Sep 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> How about a 2x8GB memory kit and a new cooler (H80 or better)?
> 
> An FX-8350 is an improvement over an 1100T but only by a very small margin...



I run everything at stock settings.


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2013)

The Athlon x4 is now running noobuntu.

How can I get CPU-G to work? When I try to launch the program it opens it with gedit or some shit, instead of launching the program properly.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 4, 2013)

What is CPU-G?


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2013)

cpu-z for loonix


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

Can anyone give me some suggestions on what could be the deal with this I7-920? Yesterday I only posted 1,327 for it and then the day before was even worse 897.... 8 Threads should atleast clear 3500 a day right?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 4, 2013)

>On multiprocessor systems, use at most 0.00% of processors.
lolwut.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> >On multiprocessor systems, use at most 0.00% of processors.
> lolwut.



Show it be something different?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 4, 2013)

It should be 100.00% (one hundred percent). Though, I suppose 0.00% defaults to "all".
But You know how they say: better be on the safe side.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> It should be 100.00% (one hundred percent). Though, I suppose 0.00% defaults to "all".
> But You know how they say: better be on the safe side.



I changed it to 100% so hopefully that helps some. Its taking about 4 hours a WU but what is the average time it should take? Its been a long time since I ran a 8 thread I7-920 under WCG


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I would say that 3-3.5k PPD should be a reasonable estimate.  My 3612QM is faster clock-for-clock but at at about the same speeds can pull down 3.8-4k running 24/7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

are you running version 7.0.64?

Also am I running the right project? This is what I have always ran.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Does Your "Projects" tab only contain one entry?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Does Your "Projects" tab only contain one entry?



Yes it has this one


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 4, 2013)

that looks 100% good.

Also, are You sure Your CPU is running in its full clocks? I've seen some machines where the CPUs would be stuck on the lowest clock, but only for WCG tasks. I suspect that might be the case, as Your 4 hour running time estimate for FAAH units looks definitely wrong.
For FAAH, my FX-8230 @ 3.9GHz has a running time estimate of 01:03 and the 3.6GHz one has 01:18 per WU. So that suggests Your CPU runs at a very low clock.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> that looks 100% good.
> 
> Also, are You sure Your CPU is running in its full clocks? I've seen some machines where the CPUs would be stuck on the lowest clock, but only for WCG tasks. I suspect that might be the case, as Your 4 hour running time estimate for FAAH units looks definitely wrong.
> For FAAH, my FX-8230 @ 3.9GHz has a running time estimate of 01:03 and the 3.6GHz one has 01:18 per WU. So that suggests Your CPU runs at a very low clock.



It runs at this 24/7. Speedstep, spread spectrum, Cstates, ALL turned off. Only thing set manual is the ram to 1333 CAS9 T1


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> that looks 100% good.
> 
> Also, are You sure Your CPU is running in its full clocks? I've seen some machines where the CPUs would be stuck on the lowest clock, but only for WCG tasks. I suspect that might be the case, as Your 4 hour running time estimate for FAAH units looks definitely wrong.
> For FAAH, my FX-8230 @ 3.9GHz has a running time estimate of 01:03 and the 3.6GHz one has 01:18 per WU. So that suggests Your CPU runs at a very low clock.



There's also the Linux vs Windows difference--my Opty system with Ubuntu finishes WUs faster than the i7 QM, despite my certainty that a 2.8GHz Ivy Bridge is faster per-thread than a 2GHz Phenom II.

Brandon, try running a few SN2S WUs--I have a better idea of how long they take (as I have the i7-920 doing those).


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2013)

@Brandon- check the # of pending wu's in your WCG account (pending validation and verification). Your rig is just starting off so it will usually build up a backlog of those as it's getting up to speed. Allow anywhere from a few days to a week (or more) for the rig to produce full output. Keep an eye out for invalids/errors as well.

My i7-930 rig is still spooling up and its been running for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2013)

It should definitely have leveled off before a couple of weeks--I've seen that PPD pretty much always arrives at what it will be within a week or so.  Sure, still some day-to-day variation, but it's within what it will end up as.

Brandon, you can also check out the Device Statistics page--your i7 system should be pulling in nearly 8 days of runtime/day--if it's much less, it's still spooling up as Norton said.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have about 2 pages of pending validations but they are only for the 8/31?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2013)

If you click on the device name then you can see the points/WUs/runtime that it's done each day--this will be most informative


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah--that doesn't look right.  The nine hours of runtime yesterday indicates that there are a lot of WUs that aren't yet validated (or threw errors) and the 2.7 days the day before and even the 4.3 days still are far less than you should be seeing.  If you check the Results Status page, do you see a lot of WUs that were marked as invalid/errored?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah--that doesn't look right.  The nine hours of runtime yesterday indicates that there are a lot of WUs that aren't yet validated (or threw errors) and the 2.7 days the day before and even the 4.3 days still are far less than you should be seeing.  If you check the Results Status page, do you see a lot of WUs that were marked as invalid/errored?



I have 0 on both errored and invalid


----------



## xvi (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep. Was going to say check for invalid results.

Edit: Let it spool then.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 4, 2013)

My 920 is pulling around 5k ppd. Mine is also running at 3.5. I suspect your lower clocks aren't helping any but you should be alot higher then you are. Also the last couple days I have seen a drop in ppd out of my 8350 rig so it maybe a wcg thing.


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2013)

Maybe this? Set it to 0.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2013)

When I used to run several i7 920 rigs they would average around 4.5k to 5k at stock clocks. Brandon should be getting something similar...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 4, 2013)

hat said:


> Maybe this? Set it to 0.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130904/Capture009717.jpg



Yeah, what He said...


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Team- started a thread for an upcoming small challenge to get warmed up for the World CEP2 Challenge

Here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190156


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

I changed it to zero around after the time I first posted but didn't see any difference with times or load or anything LOL.

Its just bugging me really bad cause my main goal was to get a CPU that would push 3-4K or more cause I was raking in around 2.8K PPD with the Phenom II quad...


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2013)

How do I do anything in Linux? In Ubuntu when I try to open CPU-G it simply opens it in some text editor. Running Lubuntu, when I try to run the BOINC installer, it does the same thing. When I try to run CPU-G in Lubuntu, I get a window saying something about it could be a script. If I try to run as script, nothing happens. If I simply open the file, I get the damn text editor again.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Where did You get it and how did You install it?
And if You're opening a file in Ubuntu which is a script file [or possible source code file], by default it asks if You want to run it or edit. It's quite accurate in detecting those, so are You SURE You've got the right thing?

Also, I tried it out and this CPU-G and is quite bad. The information it gives is rather lacking and it shows/tells nothing other [better] programs wouldn't. One more thing: this CPU-G DOESN'T show the actual clock speed of the CPU. It only shows the "expected"/"clockspeed label" for the power mode the CPU is put by the kernel at the time. Not sure about Intels, but it tends to report a completely wrong clocks on AMD systems with FSB/HT-Link overclock.
Not to mention it doesn't report the core voltage...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

This sucks.... I only posted 1,168 points yesterday and I could probably do better on a Core2duo...... I may turn WCG off for now cause its REALLY under performing badly... I have done Gflops test and I am getting in the 50's which is what I was getting on my previous I7-920 and I let CPUz log all night and it never throttled at all. Something is either wrong with WCG or there is a gremlin some where...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This sucks.... I only posted 1,168 points yesterday and I could probably do better on a Core2duo...... I may turn WCG off for now cause its REALLY under performing badly... I have done Gflops test and I am getting in the 50's which is what I was getting on my previous I7-920 and I let CPUz log all night and it never throttled at all. Something is either wrong with WCG or there is a gremlin some where...



How many days has your rig been running, and how many results has it returned?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> How many days has your rig been running, and how many results has it returned?



On the previous page I posted all screen shots of WCG pages.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I changed it to zero around after the time I first posted but didn't see any difference with times or load or anything LOL.
> 
> Its just bugging me really bad cause my main goal was to get a CPU that would push 3-4K or more cause I was raking in around 2.8K PPD with the Phenom II quad...



I may be complete bonkers here but, what does this page look like on your Manager?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok the time remaining on some of these WU's are not going down but 1 second per ever 2 minutes??? That cannot be right..


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2013)

Also, I switch apps every 600 mins.

Once an hour? Won't that mess with it a bit?


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Where did You get it and how did You install it?
> And if You're opening a file in Ubuntu which is a script file [or possible source code file], by default it asks if You want to run it or edit. It's quite accurate in detecting those, so are You SURE You've got the right thing?
> 
> Also, I tried it out and this CPU-G and is quite bad. The information it gives is rather lacking and it shows/tells nothing other [better] programs wouldn't. One more thing: this CPU-G DOESN'T show the actual clock speed of the CPU. It only shows the "expected"/"clockspeed label" for the power mode the CPU is put by the kernel at the time. Not sure about Intels, but it tends to report a completely wrong clocks on AMD systems with FSB/HT-Link overclock.
> Not to mention it doesn't report the core voltage...



Got BOINC from here:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php

Linux X64 7.0.65


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Was talking about CPU-G...


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2013)

Got CPU-G from here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cpug/

Anyways I'm more concerned about BOINC. I read up a little on .sh files like the one from the BOINC site, so I fired up the terminal and used 'sh boinc.sh' (renamed it to make things a little easier). The terminal spit out something about using run_manager to run BOINC... so I do that and it opens the damn thing in the text editor! So, I tried clicking on boincmgr, and a window pops up about how boincmgr appears to be an executable. If I click on the execute button... nothing happens.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Suggestion: just use the distro-provided boinc. Get it by running this:

```
sudo apt-get install boinc
```

This will: Install Boinc client, Boinc manager, will make Boinc auto-start when the OS boots, create shortcuts / launchers in You menu w/e it's called AND will install all the dependencies which You probably lack right now.
For a Linux newbie, this is the best way to install and run Boinc. The one from Berkley site requires quite a lot of knowledge to run and use properly.

And about CPU-G, Sourforge site You say? You definitely DON'T want to use the one found there, believe me...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2013)

Hat I always just use the version of Boinc that is offered in the software center. Just open the software center and search for Boinc. Basically on my Linux crunchers, I just do a base install of Ubuntu, then install Chrome and Boinc for the software center and thats it.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Suggestion: just use the distro-provided boinc. Get it by running this:
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install boinc
> ...



Alright, trying the noob method now. The terminal appears to be doing a ton of stuff so I guess that's a good sign. Now that that's clear (hopefully) are there any system monitoring alternatives for linux?



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hat I always just use the version of Boinc that is offered in the software center. Just open the software center and search for Boinc. Basically on my Linux crunchers, I just do a base install of Ubuntu, then install Chrome and Boinc for the software center and thats it.



I'm using Lubuntu actually, not Ubuntu. It's supposed to be lighter on resources/faster.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 5, 2013)

hat said:


> Now that that's clear (hopefully) are there any system monitoring alternatives for linux?



to monitor system resources, there's the System Monitor app (kinda like Windows' task manager). Should be already installed by default and You can add a system monitor app to any of Your panels to be able to see things all time without starting it (clicking on the panel app should also open the "full" system monitor.)
To monitor temps, voltages and fan RPMs, there's a also a panel app. Or alternatively You can see all that info by running the *sensors* command in the terminal. Though, to see some of the temps and most voltages & RPMs, You'd need to do some additional configuring. Someone posted that in one of the crunching threads not long ago, gonna find a link to that post a bit later.
For general system information - hardinfo is my favorite. It shows all the relevant information about the OS, about all the hardware, about network interfaces & connections AND has some built-in benchmarks (by fetching some data from the internet, You can see how Your CPU fares against others who ran those  ).
For the clock speed - hardinfo shows that, too. And yet again, there's a panel app to show the clockspeed of CPU.
Although, the clockspeed any of those would report is not entirely accurate. It's that "expected"/"power state label" clock I was talking about earlier. To get the _real and very accurate_ CPU clock is a non-trivial task, I'm afraid. A bit too complicated to include in this here post. But that "normally" reported clockspeed is all You need UNLESS You are changing the FSB / HT clocks.
You can install hardinfo in the software center or use this command:

```
sudo apt-get install hardinfo
```

Those panel apps are highly customizable, too. To show an example, this is what I've got:





note the upper panel - it has a CPU load / memory usage / network IO / disk IO graph, network IO  indicator, CPU clock indicators (one for each core) and a temperature / voltage indicator.
Though, my setup is kinda lame 

P.S. It's a bit hard to write a post like this AND prepare dinner at the same time 
P.P.S. I love it how in this forum I can post any kind of image  without considering its size thanks to the auto-resize feature. YAY!


----------



## Nordic (Sep 5, 2013)

We should collect all this info on boinc on Linux into its own thread or something. So if one wants to reference it, they don't have to search through this thread for it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> We should collect all this info on boinc on Linux into its own thread or something. So if one wants to reference it, they don't have to search through this thread for it.



That will probably be a good I deal.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am going to try to do that tomorrow; after a good sleep.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2013)

I support the idea of a 'BOINC-on-Linux' thread as well.


----------



## xvi (Sep 5, 2013)

I've seen some "BOINC Live Linux CDs" out there. No hard drive needed, just boot to CD. Has a lightweight GUI and BOINC preinstalled. Just boot, add your project and you're ready to go. Only issue is that a power failure means you lose any completed WUs.

To keep it all non-volatile, a minimal Debian install should be possible on a 1GB flash drive. My work lappy with a bunch of WUs claims to take ~350MB.

Edit: Boom goes the dynomite.

Features & Facts:

```
• Small memory usage : The OS requires about 64 MB plus the memory for the BOINC client and BOINC science
   application. The graphical GNOME desktop requires about 128 MB more. In general the memory depends strongly
    on the project(s) you would like to crunch...
    Recommended minimum 128 MB for diskless, HDD and USB Stick based systems and 256 MB for disksless servers.
    Strongly recommended >256 MB for text console only, >512 MB with Desktop, and additional 128 MB more for a
    diskless server system
 
 • Small disk usage : The distribution fits on a 1 GB USB stick, but 2 GB would be good for multi BOINC project
   crunching. The HDD installation requires about 2.5 GB, and the diskless server requires 1.5..1.7 GB per architecture
    plus 1.5...1.7  GB for each diskless client you would add.
 
 • Easy installation : The OS could be easily installed by several included tools on a USB stick, hard disk, and
    setup as server for diskless clients.
 
 • Server for Diskless clients : The server and diskless clients could easily installed with several included tools. Only
    the main configuration parameters must be specified, the diskless server and clients installs automatically.
 
 • Additional proxy server : Preconfigured proxy server, which allows to separate the BOINC USB, diskless and
    HDD systems in an isolated network, and communicate through the proxy server with the science project
    servers
 
 • Ubuntu based : As Dotsch/UX is based on Ubuntu, you can also install additional Ubuntu packages or update to
    your USB/HDD/Diskless systems. Also the Ubuntu documentation, WIKIs and forums are adaptive due the technical
    adjacency of Dotsch/UX and Ubuntu.
 
 • BOINC Client : The BOINC client comes pre installed and would be started as daemon and would be monitored
   and kept alive from this daemon. Dotsch/UX 1.0 includes the BOINC client 6.2.15. Dotsch/UX 1.1 includes the
   BOINC client 6.4.5 for CUDA support and Dotsch/UX 1.2 includes version 6.10.17.
 
 • Graphical Desktop and text console : If you like, you can choose between the text console (for lower memory
    requirements) or the graphical GNOME Desktop.
 
 • SSH : ssh login per default preconfigured.
 
 • 32+64 bit distribution : A distribution of 32 bit (386) and 64 bit (x64) is available. Since Dotsch/UX 1.1 it‘s possible
   to add mixed 32 and 64 bit diskless clients on the same diskless server.
 
 • CUDA : Since Dotsch/UX 1.2, the NVIDIA CUDA drivers are included and preconfigured by default. A CUDA installer
    is also included to reinstall CUDA, if it would been required. A CUDA installation state tools is included, too.
  
• Integrated Backup : A Client/Server Backup solution to backup all Dotsch/UX systems over a network is included
  since release 1.2. Also Backups to a local destination is also possible.
 
•  Performance Monitoring : The HPC/HA Cluster Grid Client/Server performance monitoring tool Ganglia was
   introduced in 1.2.
 
 • Live CD persistent home directory : A USB stick or disk can be configured in the Live CD as persistent home
   directory. All data in the home directory would been stored on the USB stick
 
 • Reduced energy : A hard disk drive requires about 5 to 10 W energy. Calculated for a permanent running system
   (365 days) and 0,20 Euro/KW per hour, each removed HDD saves about 44 KWh..88 KWh per year = 8...17 Euro per
   year.  
   A USB stick uses about 0,1..0,9 Watt = 0,8...7  KWh per year => 0,2...1,75 Euro costs per year.
   For a diskless installation it depends on the setup. Breakthrough is reached, when more diskless clients are installed,  
   than hard disks in the diskless server are used.
```


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> We should collect all this info on boinc on Linux into its own thread or something. So if one wants to reference it, they don't have to search through this thread for it.



Sounds like a good idea and worthy of a sticky when started


----------



## Nordic (Sep 6, 2013)

I think it is definitely a good idea. I am trying to read this stuff, but don't have the time to actually do any of it right now. When I do, I wont remember it is on pages 481-483.

Like right now I have Ubuntu on my phenom rig. I plan on removing the hdd, and installing Linux onto my new usb 3.0 drive. I will probably reference this information then.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guy's! Long time and just waiting for the weather to cool before I can crank the rigs back up. *Why is everyone taking about Linux all of a sudden?*

@ [Ion]: Lovin' the 4P setup you got. If it was the one on [H], you got one hell of a deal. Does it have the [H] Next Generation bios?


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2013)

By running Ubuntu on our crunchers instead of Windows, we've reportedly seen PPD gains of ~10%. My second machine, which is mostly a dedicated cruncher, is running Lubuntu, which is supposed to be a lighter, faster variant of Ubuntu. Also, with Linux, it's easy to build diskless crunchers, either by loading the Ubuntu install on a USB stick and simply using the 'try ubuntu' option, or by installing it on a USB stick the same way you would a hard drive.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2013)

hat said:


> By running Ubuntu on our crunchers instead of Windows, we've reportedly seen PPD gains of ~10%. My second machine, which is mostly a dedicated cruncher, is running Lubuntu, which is supposed to be a lighter, faster variant of Ubuntu. Also, with Linux, it's easy to build diskless crunchers, either by loading the Ubuntu install on a USB stick and simply using the 'try ubuntu' option, or by installing it on a USB stick the same way you would a hard drive.



More than that, even 
My 2600k @ 4.4 has a RAC of just over 9000 (not kidding) according to BOINC.  The 2700k @ 4.4 has a RAC of ~6k.  If it wasn't for the FAH GPU client, I'd switch the 2700k, 3770k, and 3930k over to Linux right away


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2013)

Can't run GPU FAH in Linux?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 6, 2013)

I think it is still spooling, but my phenom has actually lost ppd thus far on Ubuntu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I took hats advice and I set my I7-920 to 3.4ghz 1.15V for now and temps shot back up to around 78-79 but no lockups or BSOD. It did put me alittle over the 2K mark but that still is not good for what this CPU should do.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> I think it is still spooling, but my phenom has actually lost ppd thus far on Ubuntu



Hmm that don't sound right man. When I switched my 920 over to Linux it spooled immediately, like with in a day or 2 max. I did notice on my Phenom rigs when I was running Linux the difference between Windows and Linux wasn't as great as it Is with the Intel rig and what people are reporting with Fx rigs. I am seriuos thinking of trying Linux on my Fx rig and see for myself if there is a huge difference. I just need to get another 2.5 sata drive and pop it into my hotswap bay.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2013)

hat said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_C7Ojr4OIXWQ/SCBVo8MAhSI/AAAAAAAAANM/zTLU67P2vSI/s200/Over9000_small.jpg
> 
> Can't run GPU FAH in Linux?



I don't think that you can...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 6, 2013)

i have the 2630QM onboard @1.4ghz with 8 threads.  Until i can get a cooling pad i have to run on power saving settings and this gets me no more than 60C while crunching @ 50% load


----------



## torgoth (Sep 6, 2013)

how do I "report"?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 6, 2013)

torgoth said:


> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4944/6clb.png
> how do I "report"?



under projects tab, click update and the units should get uploaded 

side note, 2630QM in action


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

torgoth said:


> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4944/6clb.png
> how do I "report"?



If you want it to report immediately automatically, check this thread out.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188567


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I am going to try to do that tomorrow; after a good sleep.



(self-quoting, lol!)
Been writing this thing in a text editor today, but it seems it will take a while to finish properly along with making it in-depth enough and comprehensible for a reader any level of Linux knowledge. Gonna post as soon as I finish. And maybe form a printable PDF shortly after.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> (self-quoting, lol!)
> Been writing this thing in a text editor today, but it seems it will take a while to finish properly along with making it in-depth enough and comprehensible for a reader any level of Linux knowledge. Gonna post as soon as I finish. And maybe form a printable PDF shortly after.



This will be awesome! Thanks in advance, from a newbee to most things *nix! (I have a system on Mint and an Ubuntu machine but, they have been in storage for over a year, and I was just getting started with them).

P.S. I still have about a zillion bookmarks pointing to *niz help sites and code stuff. Just sitting there until I get my stuff back up!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2013)

hat said:


> By running Ubuntu on our crunchers instead of Windows, we've reportedly seen PPD gains of ~10%. My second machine, which is mostly a dedicated cruncher, is running Lubuntu, which is supposed to be a lighter, faster variant of Ubuntu. Also, with Linux, it's easy to build diskless crunchers, either by loading the Ubuntu install on a USB stick and simply using the 'try ubuntu' option, or by installing it on a USB stick the same way you would a hard drive.



I wouldn't recommend the USB stick method of running Linux to anyone. Its extremely unreliable. Every Linux based USB cruncher I have assembled has had the Linux software fail in some way shape or form. Really better served in the long run picking up a cheap HDD.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2013)

P67 mobo for sale:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2974814#post2974814

Crunchers get a discount.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok so I have been posting some things in the other post here, 'Setting up for CEP2'.

Rather than clutter up two threads with the same stuff, here's a link. My posts are #6 and #7.

I am hoping that someone here will know what is what. Please, take a quick look. Thanks.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm waiting on some fittings for my w/c'd rig to come in from Performance PC's and they have decided to use the looong way to get here 

  They left Florida on Tuesday headed for CT and USPS Priority says my package is now in *Puerto Rico*!!!! - I was hoping to spend part of the weekend cleaning up the last part of my loop that was bothering me but I guess that won't be happening now 


@Arjai- If I had any advice for you I would share but I haven't got a clue on ramdrives or super cache type stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm waiting on some fittings for my w/c'd rig to come in from Performance PC's and they have decided to use the looong way to get here
> 
> They left Florida on Tuesday headed for CT and USPS Priority says my package is now in *Puerto Rico*!!!! - I was hoping to spend part of the weekend cleaning up the last part of my loop that was bothering me but I guess that won't be happening now
> 
> ...



What the hell?  Puerto Rico?  That's gotta be wrong


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm waiting on some fittings for my w/c'd rig to come in from Performance PC's and they have decided to use the looong way to get here
> 
> They left Florida on Tuesday headed for CT and USPS Priority says my package is now in *Puerto Rico*!!!! - I was hoping to spend part of the weekend cleaning up the last part of my loop that was bothering me but I guess that won't be happening now



You parts decided they needed some real coffey


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm waiting on some fittings for my w/c'd rig to come in from Performance PC's and they have decided to use the looong way to get here
> 
> They left Florida on Tuesday headed for CT and USPS Priority says my package is now in *Puerto Rico*!!!! - I was hoping to spend part of the weekend cleaning up the last part of my loop that was bothering me but I guess that won't be happening now
> 
> ...



Sounds like they flat out shipped them to the wrong address. There's no way USPS would allow that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2013)

Its also not the first time the info on the USPS website is wrong too!


----------



## xvi (Sep 7, 2013)

I've seen packages go from the east coast to the west coast, back to the east coast, and finally back to the west coast to be delivered. It may have taken a wrong turn, but it should get to you eventually.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2013)

xvi said:


> I've seen packages go from the east coast to the west coast, back to the east coast, and finally back to the west coast to be delivered. It may have taken a wrong turn, but it should get to you eventually.



  I've had another one take a figure 8 route and take an extra 1,000 miles or so to get here- posted a pic of the route a while ago. On the other hand, I've had packages sent from Alaska, Washington, and California arrive here within 36-48hrs :shadedshu

** EDIT**

Found it.... Here's the route USPS used the last time they took my package for a "tour"


Spoiler: click


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2013)

There may be a reason behind that routing that we just will never know.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 7, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I wouldn't recommend the USB stick method of running Linux to anyone. Its extremely unreliable. Every Linux based USB cruncher I have assembled has had the Linux software fail in some way shape or form. Really better served in the long run picking up a cheap HDD.



Hmm. I am going to try it anyway. Got a nicer fast usb 3.0 drive just for that.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think what happens with the USB sticks is you try to update your software and it probably changes how everything is originally set up e.g. the GRUB bootloader and it refuses to boot ever again. Just a hunch.


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Great job crunchers,  sorry I don't post  more.  Keep up the great work.
Going out to play.  Wish me luck and remember when I win we all win.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 8, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> Great job crunchers,  sorry I don't post  more.  Keep up the great work.
> Going out to play.  Wish me luck and remember when I win we all win.



Good Luck Mike and have fun bud.


----------



## xvi (Sep 8, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think what happens with the USB sticks is you try to update your software and it probably changes how everything is originally set up e.g. the GRUB bootloader and it refuses to boot ever again. Just a hunch.



It's decently simple to restore GRUB to a bootloader that's, UK folks tell me if I'm using this correctly, "knackered".


----------



## torgoth (Sep 8, 2013)

13.5k points in almost 72 hours on a 3220 is that ok?
also can I get my 7790 to crunch?


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2013)

torgoth said:


> 13.5k points in almost 72 hours on a 3220 is that ok?
> also can I get my 7790 to crunch?



It's low for a full time cruncher but OK for part time 

FYI- we generally discuss ppd in terms of FreeDC ppd for Milestones, Pie, etc.. (link for your stats below):
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=856420

1 FreeDC point= 7 WCG points

This is just one the things you learn when you first start crunching. I would imagine that your setup could do over 2k FreeDC ppd (14k WCG ppd) if full time @100%


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2013)

My output was wacky on Friday--turns out that the school decided to shut off my internet connection because they had determined that my Linux machine had been "compromised" via SSH.  Given the password I had on it, I consider that to be unlikely, especially since I had set up the router to only forward SSH requests coming from a very specific external port (and not 22).  Anyways, this was the FX8350 system that had been behaving badly, so it wasn't a crisis.

It seems to have turned out that the "Segmentation Fault" errors that I was receiving stemmed from a disk drive that was going bad--I tried to reinstall Mint and it threw errors about /dev/sda.  I replaced it with the 40GB SSD that was initially in the AMD 4P setup and it seems to be doing OK.

Internet connection is back on, but it certainly created some difficulties and confusion


----------



## t_ski (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh HammerOn.... knock-knock


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 8, 2013)

well so far since i've had all 3 machines going (3570K @ 75%, 2400 @ 80% and 2630QM @ 50%) they are getting me around 5K-6K PPD.  And thats only 2 full days crunching, though i did alter the config file to report immediately


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome!  Hopefully w/ the laptop cooler you can do even better


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 9, 2013)

im grabbing this at some point before the end of the month (hopefully) http://coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3020&product_name=CM Storm SF-19 (USB 2.0)

also i forgot the lappy is off for 6 hours while i sleep until i get the cooling pad


----------



## Black.Raven (Sep 9, 2013)

Im down since last tuesday , and I dont know when ill be up again. we are changing providers. going from 8/1 to 25/3  but our provider for the line (not the one we are changing to) is not delivering the line correctly  im posting this from school


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone had any issues using the new ATI BETA 13.10 drivers with WCG?  My main system hangs every now and then with ATI driver errors, so I was hoping to upgrade to see if this adds stability.  And yes, the crashes are even without GPU work. 

Hoping these and Win 8.1 fix a lot of little things...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 9, 2013)

T, I haven't tried the 13.10 drivers as I had issues with the 13.8's I am at the 13.4's right now. I may give them a try and see if I have the same problems your having though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 9, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Has anyone had any issues using the new ATI BETA 13.10 drivers with WCG?  My main system hangs every now and then with ATI driver errors, so I was hoping to upgrade to see if this adds stability.  And yes, the crashes are even without GPU work.
> 
> Hoping these and Win 8.1 fix a lot of little things...



i have 13.10 on my 3570K rig and no problems so far  13.8 on the 2400 rig


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> T, I haven't tried the 13.10 drivers as I had issues with the 13.8's I am at the 13.4's right now. I may give them a try and see if I have the same problems your having though.



What issues did you have?  Problems with WCG or otherwise?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 9, 2013)

I had temp issues with them. My gpu's where hitting 100c with the 13.8's. And I was getting some slight artifacting due to the heat from them.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2013)

Not WCG related except that I am a Cruncher. I hope nobody minds but, I am kinda proud of this.

http://results.bazumedia.com/event/results/event/event-5441 enter Bib# 416, for my result.







I knew going in that I was not a contender, riding a single-speed Schwinn Varsity from the 70's, about 30 lbs. My goal was to beat three minutes, Imagine my surprise, nearly 10 hrs later, when I saw the results online! I wasn't even last!!

I think the guy that finished behind me must have flatted!

Anyways, I sprinted up the steepest hill in Saint Paul. I didn't die. I beat my goal. I feel good.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 9, 2013)

which one in the rankings is You?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> which one in the rankings is You?



That link doesn't work they way I thought it would!

So, to see my result, type "416" in the bib # box!

oops!?!   It worked last night on Facebook?

Anyways, there it be, 416.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think what happens with the USB sticks is you try to update your software and it probably changes how everything is originally set up e.g. the GRUB bootloader and it refuses to boot ever again. Just a hunch.



Sorry for a late reply.

IF the USB stick installation is "Imma 'burn' this ISO over to this USB flash drive here...", then yeah - possible.
But if it was _installed_ into a flash drive with a "normal" installation, all should be fine. I have a flash drive like this which I carry with me all the time in case I need to boot into some computer and whatnot


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Sorry for a late reply.
> 
> IF the USB stick installation is "Imma 'burn' this ISO over to this USB flash drive here...", then yeah - possible.
> But if it was _installed_ into a flash drive with a "normal" installation, all should be fine. I have a flash drive like this which I carry with me all the time in case I need to boot into some computer and whatnot



I had an Ubuntu installation (installed by PenDriveLinux) with a persist partition on an 8GB USB stick and it quit working after I ran Software Updater and rebooted after updating, and this wasn't the first time. The USB sticks themselves still work fine today.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 9, 2013)

grabbing the cooling pad wed and hope to up cpu usage to at least 75% 

screen be damned for now!! at least this i7 is crunching


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Tomorrow morning, I am leaving for a month* [1], but am going to leave my crunchers crunching and instructed my dad what to do if something "blows up". Gonna set all the boxen to run only CEP2 WUs, in case I don't get discharged in time for the CEP2 challenge.
This also means my Linux guide is on hold until I get back.



Jstn7477 said:


> I had an Ubuntu installation (installed by PenDriveLinux) with a persist partition on an 8GB USB stick and it quit working after I ran Software Updater and rebooted after updating, and this wasn't the first time. The USB sticks themselves still work fine today.



That's the "Imma 'burn' this ISO over to this USB flash drive here..." variety. So no wonder it botched up.
The flash drive I have is:
1. boot from a liveCD
2. _install_ it into the flash drive as it was a regular HDD/SSD
3. ???
4. PROFIT!!!
and that works much better than any of those "specifically for USB flash drives" installations. No wonder, as those are meant to be an alternative to a liveCD most of the time, with not much regard most other things.

*[1]* If I don't get discharged earlier, that is. It's also possible they keep me for more than a month, too. But it was 4 weeks / 1 month most of the time, so it's probably gonna be the same this time again.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *Tomorrow morning, I am leaving for a month*



Come back soon, and SAFE!! I know I speak for more than a couple of us, here, that will miss your input. Godspeed!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2013)

*Chug, Chug, chugging along!*

5 spots in 9 days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2013)

Arjai said:


> 5 spots in 9 days.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130909/Capture034.jpg



Keep up the great work bud


----------



## torgoth (Sep 10, 2013)

left my pc to crunch for about 6 hours today only to come back and see that inet went down shortly after


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 10, 2013)

i had to shut down for an hour this morning as a T storm moved through the area and was making my lights flicker a few times, shut down both desktops just to be safe.  Back up and running tho


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 10, 2013)

torgoth said:


> left my pc to crunch for about 6 hours today only to come back and see that inet went down shortly after



Best set the buffer on more than a day so that there is work you can do when internet is down shortly.


----------



## xvi (Sep 10, 2013)

Vinska said:


> That's the "Imma 'burn' this ISO over to this USB flash drive here..." variety. So no wonder it botched up.
> The flash drive I have is:
> 1. boot from a liveCD
> 2. _install_ it into the flash drive as it was a regular HDD/SSD
> ...



I've had good luck with Unetbootin, although yeah. I don't think I've tried persistent storage all that much. IIRC, it throws it in a squashfs file rather than making a separate partition and mounting it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 10, 2013)

Unetbootin makes a SquashFS FS indeed.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 10, 2013)

ok, so I've got a 1055t in the office up and running. I'm working into locating one of the 8350s at the office too. 

Currently both 8350s are off but the 3770k is running, I think it'll do over 9... 8000 if I manage to have it running 24/7 for more than a couple of days (there's some heavy rain in my area). I'll make sure to bring the 8350s on for the challenge though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 10, 2013)

grabbing the cooling pad in in an hour or so


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> grabbing the cooling pad in in an hour or so
> 
> http://i2.cdscdn.com/pdt2/8/9/3/1/700x700/cms4719512029893/rw/cm-storm-sf-19.jpg



I have that exact laptop cooler. They work very very good!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 10, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> I have that exact laptop cooler. They work very very good!



great to know, thanks


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 11, 2013)

lappy temps dropped 8 C from 80 to 72   also its a mild heatwave so its not the most ideal time to be checking temps  friday is supposed to be back to avg temps of 20C w/o any of that humidex crap


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2013)

t_ski, congrats on taking #3 in the team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats t_ski


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> t_ski, congrats on taking #3 in the team!



congrats  

also, after 12 hours of usage the cooling pad has dropped temps 10 degrees  mind you i had to take the backing off of the laptop (the panel that covers the memory and HDD) as there is no venting underneath the laptop, but the laptop isnt going to be moved much hence the overkill cooling pad and removed panel.  I hope to run 24/7 on the lappy now


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2013)

*Finally!!!!*

After its vacation in Puerto Rico my package of misc w/c parts finally went through the Post Office in Springfield, MA..... I should get it tomorrow 

  Will be nice to finish up my loop and get some pics before the side panel gets put back on and it goes back to work crunching and folding full time 

  The Swiftech H220 in the rig is still running awesome with the new impeller.... whisper quiet too!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> t_ski, congrats on taking #3 in the team!





Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats t_ski



Yeah - thanks jerk for knocking me down to fourth
JK, great job man


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 11, 2013)

0C This cooler rocks!!!! 







Should I disable ACC?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 11, 2013)

Knock Knock Mindweaver, I am going to speedy past you in about 15k days


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 0C This cooler rocks!!!!
> 
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5677/1hhs.png
> 
> ...



ACC and Any core unlock features kill temp sensors. turn it off to get the temps back


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2013)

*Got it!!!*

I don't think the box would have survived another day...

This is the "good" side! 




They did deploy a "_flexible multi-format packaging protector_" though... aka a rubber band  

Thankfully, the parts inside survived the trip just fine.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> I don't think the box would have survived another day...
> 
> This is the "good" side!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130911/USPSGoodside.jpg
> ...



 wow just wow


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2013)

Nasty thunderstorms coming through here 

Going to shut down most of my rigs here for an hour or so and hope it passes through quickly...


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2013)

USPS has a tendency to screw up packages. Take a look at a case I was sent a year or so ago care of USPS: 






It looked as though it had been hit by a truck at some point, or dropped out of an airplane. The Bitfenix case in there did not make it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

I sold one of my i3s today, so I'm down a system for now.  But I'm planning on buying another 8T setup soon


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2013)

theonedub said:


> USPS has a tendency to screw up packages. Take a look at a case I was sent a year or so ago care of USPS:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130912/DSC00720.jpg
> 
> It looked as though it had been hit by a truck at some point, or dropped out of an airplane. The Bitfenix case in there did not make it.


 Holy crap!

Sure.... I show a Full House and you pull a Straight Flush!  

You win 





[Ion] said:


> I sold one of my i3s today, so I'm down a system for now.  But I'm planning on buying another 8T setup soon



How are you ever going to handle the _temporary_ drop in ppd?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't imagine.  I'll probably be up all night crying about it


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2013)

But maybe sweating less?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

hat said:


> But maybe sweating less?



Ehh, temps are OK in here--each room has an AC unit, and while it doesn't manage to keep it as cool as the AC is set (55 degrees) it's not bad


----------



## t_ski (Sep 13, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Yeah - thanks jerk for knocking me down to fourth
> JK, great job man







ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Knock Knock Mindweaver, I am going to speedy past you in about 15k days


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 13, 2013)

The ancient HP DV5000 (2006) I got for free a few years ago finally died today. It had bad coil whine "recently" and won't turn on anymore so I'm not even going to bother troubleshooting it. Yes, I'm going to remove the 2GB DDR + 80GB HDD I wasted a ton of money on last year, and the Turion 64 CPU (can be reused in my ASRock K8NF6P). Now if only I can get my other single core junk heaps to die soon including my Dell Dimension 8300 since my Nexus 7 has a higher PPD than it with 15x less power consumption...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, you could always proactively get rid of them...it's not like a P4HT will do much other than heat the room...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 13, 2013)

I know, I just hate throwing out stuff that still works. I threw out like an entire trash bag full of dial-up modems and old NICs a couple years ago and still have a few modems hanging around for whatever reason. I also have a handful of ISA gear and FPM/EDO/SDRAM lying around too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 13, 2013)

i had a friend that would take vintage hardware off y hands   i only keep stuff of 2008 and above for myself... ie relevant crunching hardware


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I know, I just hate throwing out stuff that still works. I threw out like an entire trash bag full of dial-up modems and old NICs a couple years ago and still have a few modems hanging around for whatever reason. I also have a handful of ISA gear and FPM/EDO/SDRAM lying around too.



I'm the same way, which is why I still have the Atom setup and the ancient 4P at home, but sometimes it's just time to move on.  A Pentium 4 is all but worthless at this point.  IMO the only desktops worth keeping at this point are at least fast C2Ds/a C2Q or better.


The drop should be over soon; I have a 3770k setup on the way from t_ski


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

OK, so, in about an hour, the first four CEP2's, with the current settings, will drop. Meaning another four will finish sometime tomorrow morning, around 3 am. Which means, according to a loosely assembled possible schedule, tomorrow night, after work, I will have eight CEP's to upload.









That got me thinking. 4 CEP2's are worth around 600-700 BOINC points. In theory, every other day I would report 4 then 8 WU's, meaning on the 8WU days...1200-1300 points. Possibly, close to 2000 points per 2 day period. Or, should I say, closer to 2000 points per 2 day period. Or, I could say, closer to 2000 points in a 2 day period more consistently. Or, ... oh nevermind


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 13, 2013)

Arjai said:


> OK, so, in about an hour, the first four CEP2's, with the current settings, will drop. Meaning another four will finish sometime tomorrow morning, around 3 am. Which means, according to a loosely assembled possible schedule, tomorrow night, after work, I will have eight CEP's to upload.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/Capture038.jpg


Okay cool
And I may have 4 for the week. You altered your setup and I didn't. That's the difference. I am still crunching all projects. Each of my rigs may do a cep wu every 3 to 4 days.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay cool
> And I may have 4 for the week. You altered your setup and I didn't. That's the difference. I am still crunching all projects. Each of my rigs may do a cep wu every 3 to 4 days.



That's cool bud. I'm gonna pump these heat mongers out until one of two things happens. This challenge ends or, this computer goes up in a smoke cloud!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 13, 2013)

Arjai said:


> That's cool bud. I'm gonna pump these heat mongers out until one of two things happens. This challenge ends or, this computer goes up in a smoke cloud!



Ahh you'll be alright just keep an eye on temps and if need be back off the percentage some to bring the heat down.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ahh you'll be alright just keep an eye on temps and if need be back off the percentage some to bring the heat down.



Posted earlier...see the attached photo.


----------



## torgoth (Sep 13, 2013)

20th from my country!  4th place is my goal for the next few months
the guy on first place is on team Russia what a traitor :shadedshu


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

torgoth said:


> 20th from my country!  4th place is my goal for the next few months
> the guy on first place is on team Russia what a traitor :shadedshu



Funny you should say that. In the last week I have met close to ten, different, Russians! Two were quite memorable, does 'eye candy' offend anyone?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 13, 2013)

Changing my Work laptop Dell M6500: An Asus G74S, i7 2670QM, 16gb RAM, 256 SSD LITEONIT, 500GB Toshiba 2.5", GTX 560m 3gb.

Way powerfull xD


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Funny you should say that. In the last week I have met close to ten, different, Russians! Two were quite memorable, *does 'eye candy' offend anyone*?



Use caution- use spoiler tags if the eye candy is NSFW. Don't post it if it's NSF-TPU


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Use caution- use spoiler tags if the eye candy is NSFW. Don't post it if it's NSF-TPU



No pics. None taken. Just an observation from the unique people I have met recently. There should be a 'Sarcasm' button somewhere!

:shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Sep 13, 2013)

For those crunching with Haswell rigs, cadaveca has put up his overclocking guide:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187049
Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## xvi (Sep 14, 2013)

Estimating an extra 500 PPD over the 3.8GHz it was before.







Spoiler: Temps, info



Tacked on some extra voltage and casually bumped the multi up to bring it from 3.8GHz to 4.2GHz. BIOS is set at 1.45v, but Open Hardware Monitor reports 1.65v. Haven't checked for lowest voltage needed to keep stable, just took a shot in the dark and it posted no problem. Estimating an extra 500 PPD if I can keep the VRM mosfets cool (75c now ) and/or voltages in check. Will bump back down for now, but it's possible and may happen constantly. Not enough gain to threaten Ion, but a step in the right direction.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2013)

free-dc is down


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rebooted my I7 yesterday due to critical updates pushed by our IS group and I forgot to enable WCG until this morning


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> free-dc is down



works for me, just captured this a few secs ago. Todays 1st update


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2013)

xvi said:


> Estimating an extra 500 PPD over the 3.8GHz it was before.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130914/Capture003.png
> 
> ...



That's a hell of an OC for a PhII CPU! 

That's more than twice the speed that my PhII Optys run at


----------



## Nordic (Sep 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> works for me, just captured this a few secs ago. Todays 1st update
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130914/Capture054.png



Keeping an eye on me?


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know why but I don't seem to get more than 4.5K from my 3770K and it's been running 24/7 this whole week.  ETAs are about 20% lower than with the FX8350 so it should be doing more work 






I might have to turn on one 8350 again. The 3770k system is pulling 185w from the wall (it has several fans, an H80 and GPU) but the watt/ppd ratio isn't better. The FX8350 cruncher pulls 210w but does 7.5-8Kppd:







EDIT: Looking through Ion's crunchers it seems that my 3770K's results are "normal", just a little less than his 3770K (I assume it's overclocked). What a disapointment. When I saw the ETAs reported by boinc manager I thought I'd get >8K from this 

EDIT2: It seems that I would need to overclock the 3770k to ~4.5Ghz to get the same PPD as the 8350: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?281000-Crunching-comparison-2600K-and-3770K


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I don't know why but I don't seem to get more than 4.5K from my 3770K and it's been running 24/7 this whole week.  ETAs are about 20% lower than with the FX8350 so it should be doing more work
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5611/j34a.jpg
> 
> ...


My 3770k is running a good 1.2k PPD lower than before--running the 560TI448 for FAH drops the PPD much more than expected.  Depending on the OS it should do very nicely--Windows should give 6.3k PPD without too much difficulty @ 4.0 (What I have mine at) and Linux should do 8.5k or more.


----------



## xvi (Sep 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's a hell of an OC for a PhII CPU!
> 
> That's more than twice the speed that my PhII Optys run at



Heh. It was a blind OC. Should have some more heardroom at this voltage.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 14, 2013)

james888 said:


> Keeping an eye on me?



no, thats where my cursor was when i pressed print screen


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys

  I'll catch up on the Stones and Pie posts shortly. Fell asleep early yesterday and was out early this am... came back to a h/w issue on my main rig :shadedshu Turned out to be a loose power cable on the main HDD- easy to fix but hard to find


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2013)

ION, tried to PM you back this morning but your inbox is full. 

What would you think you would need for it shipped and I can tinker around on it and possibly get it to post with my CPU?


----------



## torgoth (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys I just got a E3-1230 V2




wanted to take some pics but I totally forgot about it 
(for $180 ^_^, the guy who sold it to me, said it was only used to test some servers so its practically new)
Weirdly everything is working fine, aside from the temps - 5 mins of WCG, HWMonitor shows 62C as max temp, I'm not quiet sure what to make up of that, I applied the TIM between the heatpipes as I was adviced here  maybe I should manually change the fan speed or its too hot for my HSF


----------



## Arjai (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi guys, this is the CPU I am thinking of getting. Any thoughts?


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2013)

FreeDC appears to be down 

*edit- nvm it's working now....


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> ION, tried to PM you back this morning but your inbox is full.



Me, too


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> ION, tried to PM you back this morning but your inbox is full.
> 
> What would you think you would need for it shipped and I can tinker around on it and possibly get it to post with my CPU?


I'll have to check when I go home next and make sure my parents haven't decided to tidy it out of existence 
Provided it doesn't suddenly start working again (in which case I'd use it for crunching) I can be very reasonable 


torgoth said:


> Hey guys I just got a E3-1230 V2
> http://imageshack.us/a/img59/1549/gr9j.png
> wanted to take some pics but I totally forgot about it
> (for $180 ^_^, the guy who sold it to me, said it was only used to test some servers so its practically new)
> Weirdly everything is working fine, aside from the temps - 5 mins of WCG, HWMonitor shows 62C as max temp, I'm not quiet sure what to make up of that, I applied the TIM between the heatpipes as I was adviced here  maybe I should manually change the fan speed or its too hot for my HSF


Awesome!


t_ski said:


> Me, too



Will clean it out in just a moment! 


Here's *Breslau* (named after the city of that name), the setup I've built based on t_ski's 3770k setup:




Specs are:
3770k (either at 3.8GHz or 3.6GHz depending on whether you believe /proc/cpuinfo or CPU-Z)
BIOSTAR TP67B+ (odd board--won't let me set the CPU multiplier above 39x, and even then, it doesn't run it at 39x)
Thermaltake Toughpower 700w (IIRC this model is about 70% efficient peak, and likely less at these wattages, so I hope to replace it at some point)
CM Hyper 212+
4GB (1x4GB Crucial Ballistix--seized from the 2700k)
500GB HDD (spare)
Linux Mint 15 x86_64


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> BIOSTAR TP67B+ (odd board--won't let me set the CPU multiplier above 39x, and even then, it doesn't run it at 39x)



Is there a newer BIOS update?  I had it a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Is there a newer BIOS update?  I had it a while.



According to the BIOSTAR site, no, it's already running the latest version.  I assume that you installed the BIOS addition for 22nm CPU support?

Also, this is a remarkably cool-running CPU--when running at 3.8GHz under Windows/Prime95, it ran it ~60C on the Hyper212+.  The other 3770 I have is at almost exactly the same voltage, and even with the Corsair H50 it does ~70-73C at 4.0GHz.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> According to the BIOSTAR site, no, it's already running the latest version.  I assume that you installed the BIOS addition for 22nm CPU support?
> 
> Also, this is a remarkably cool-running CPU--when running at 3.8GHz under Windows/Prime95, it ran it ~60C on the Hyper212+.  The other 3770 I have is at almost exactly the same voltage, and even with the Corsair H50 it does ~70-73C at 4.0GHz.



Yeah, I think I had a little trouble figuring out the right BIOS to get support for the CPU.  I just didn't know if they had a newer one since, as the guy I got it from said the BIOS on it didn't support his 2600K that he was using with it - it worked, but some multipliers were not working.  That's why I thought BIOS when you mentioned the multi.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Yeah, I think I had a little trouble figuring out the right BIOS to get support for the CPU.  I just didn't know if they had a newer one since, as the guy I got it from said the BIOS on it didn't support his 2600K that he was using with it - it worked, but some multipliers were not working.  That's why I thought BIOS when you mentioned the multi.



Well, in light of that, I'll try updating some stuff later this week to see whether it fixes anything.  Given the temps, if I can get 4.3GHz or so that would be marvelous 


I'll try and remember to leave you Heat tomorrow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2013)

temps are supposed to drop into the 30's here tonight. I have good mind to set all my rigs in the backyard and clock the snot out of them. I have been iching to see what the 8350 and the 1090t can do.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'll try and remember to leave you Heat tomorrow


----------



## torgoth (Sep 18, 2013)

Do I have to re-install WCG if I change the CPU? or maybe do some tweaking, because it looks like all the crunching went to waste -.-


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

torgoth said:


> Do I have to re-install WCG if I change the CPU? or maybe do some tweaking, because it looks like all the crunching went to waste -.-



You shouldn't have to.  I do encourage you to suspend BOINC if you're going to do some OC testing; this way if the OC isn't stable it doesn't error out a bunch of WUs right away.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'll have to check when I go home next and make sure my parents haven't decided to tidy it out of existence
> Provided it doesn't suddenly start working again (in which case I'd use it for crunching) I can be very reasonable



Well thanks man, I will keep looking as well.


----------



## torgoth (Sep 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You shouldn't have to.  I do encourage you to suspend BOINC if you're going to do some OC testing; this way if the OC isn't stable it doesn't error out a bunch of WUs right away.



Ah you are right, the update was just late, so I got a bit worried 
also I can't OC with my motherboard xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2013)

torgoth said:


> Ah you are right, the update was just late, so I got a bit worried
> also I can't OC with my motherboard xD



Its not that big of a deal.  Consistency is key in crunching in regards to your output.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Its not that big of a deal.  Consistency is key in crunching in regards to your output.



But consistency + OC is even better.  If you can get a consistent 4.4GHz out of a 3.5GHz CPU (such as I have with my 2700k) then that's 25% boost 24/7 

But I agree with you, even if it's not OCed (such as my 3770k) just consistent running helps out quite a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2013)

Well yeah, I meant consistency in general.  As in if your motherboard isn't great for over clocking, then probably best too leave at a lower clock.  But yeah, you're right.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well yeah, I meant consistency in general.  As in if your motherboard isn't great for over clocking, then probably best too leave at a lower clock.  But yeah, you're right.



Yup.  If it's a cheap board or something then the risk probably isn't worth it


----------



## Arjai (Sep 18, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> temps are supposed to drop into the 30's here tonight. I have good mind to set all my rigs in the backyard and clock the snot out of them. I have been iching to see what the 8350 and the 1090t can do.



LOL


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 18, 2013)

this mofo is closing in on his 1st non GPU assisted 4 star badge


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> this mofo is closing in on his 1st non GPU assisted 4 star badge
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130918/Capture055.png



I see the 4 stars below your name, great work


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> this mofo is closing in on his 1st non GPU assisted 4 star badge
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130918/Capture055.png



You done well! 

5 stars in your future?


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2013)

Got my Tricia rig home (the 1045T/790X one) and it will need some work :shadedshu

It starts up ok but locks up or restarts shortly after I put a load on it. I'm thinking it's the psu or the HDD... the HDD is an old WD 80GB and the psu is a POS Rosewill. If it needs anything other than one of these parts I'll have to think about whether or not to repair or retire it.

Hopefully I will be able to swap some parts around and get it running over the weekend.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Got my Tricia rig home (the 1045T/790X one) and it will need some work :shadedshu
> 
> It starts up ok but locks up or restarts shortly after I put a load on it. I'm thinking it's the psu or the HDD... the HDD is an old WD 80GB and the psu is a POS Rosewill. If it needs anything other than one of these parts I'll have to think about whether or not to repair or retire it.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to swap some parts around and get it running over the weekend.



What "POS Rosewill" is in it currently? Hopefully the problem isn't major though the PII processors are getting old and they take a lot of juice.


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> What "POS Rosewill" is in it currently? Hopefully the problem isn't major though the PII processors are getting old and they take a lot of juice.



It's a Rosewill RV2-700 (terrible reviews for it) and it's been running 24/7 for over a year. The board is an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO that needed to be sent to ASUS for warranty repair after I got it- never trusted it 100% but it's been fine for nearly a year since.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> It's a Rosewill RV2-700 (terrible reviews for it) and it's been running 24/7 for over a year. The board is an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO that needed to be sent to ASUS for warranty repair after I got it- never trusted it 100% but it's been fine for nearly a year since.



My cheapest Rosewills are the RG530 (non-bronze) and they seem a lot better than your model. No problems with mine so far.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 19, 2013)

Bill, if you need a PSU let me know.  I assume you're good on HDD's


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Bill, if you need a PSU let me know.  *I assume you're good on HDD's*



All set on HDD's.... I know a guy  

I should be ok on PSU's. I have a Seasonic M12II 750w that I just picked up and the AX1200 if I need to use it to check the rig


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> All set on HDD's.... I know a guy
> 
> I should be ok on PSU's. I have a Seasonic M12II 750w that I just picked up and the AX1200 if I need to use it to check the rig



If it's anything else let me know as I have some parts stowed away for the just in case moment.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2013)

Speaking of parts, if anyone has some DDR3 RAM that they aren't using right now I'd love to pick up some--I'd like to get back up to 8GB in my gaming system and 6GB in each of my 8T crunchers.  Not looking to spend a lot, but pretty much any functional DDR3 would work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Speaking of parts, if anyone has some DDR3 RAM that they aren't using right now I'd love to pick up some--I'd like to get back up to 8GB in my gaming system and 6GB in each of my 8T crunchers.  Not looking to spend a lot, but pretty much any functional DDR3 would work.



I could possibly help with that  maybe get some deal on P55


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You done well!
> 
> 5 stars in your future?



i think so  the father in-law just pulled the trigger on a Dell XPS 8700 (upgraded to 16GB ram and i7 4770) and he's putting aside his old Q6600 Dell for me  it has an ancient ATI x300 in it though, so that has to go eventually


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to see if anyone know someones with a spare 1156 (H55/P55) motherboard. I have a WTB add up and also have DDR3/2 memory in the thread for trade. This is to test a CPU and if it works then it will be crunched 24/7 here at home.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191124


----------



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Speaking of parts, if anyone has some DDR3 RAM that they aren't using right now I'd love to pick up some--I'd like to get back up to 8GB in my gaming system and 6GB in each of my 8T crunchers.  Not looking to spend a lot, but pretty much any functional DDR3 would work.



At the moment, I have a 2x2GB set or Corsair DDR3-1600 available.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 20, 2013)

Just found out that 3 rig isn't doing task anymore. Tried to remove the computer from WCG then re-enter it, no success.

Intel Xeon(DC BOINC 5.10.45), AMD x4 and Sempron (Version 6 and later) isn't doing anything.

restarted BOINC totally, seems to be working on the first (xeon), hope there won't any too much of bug like that!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

Look at my little i5 GO!!

I am constantly amazed how well this thing runs, on top of 100% crunching, and how well it pumps out WU's.

BTW, Watch your back! this little Turtle has got the legs!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 20, 2013)

i may have an AMD A8 laptop incoming  keyboard is totally dead, but i can plug in one and get a cooling pad for it and let it crunch away


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i may have an AMD A8 laptop incoming  keyboard is totally dead, but i can plug in one and get a cooling pad for it and let it crunch away



Bring her in, CEP2 needs some love


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

I was just surfing the BOINC site. I came across the top 100 Boinc users, measured in gflops.

Of the top 100, only 3, THREE, were running WCG. The top 100 in the world and only 3? Essentially, the top 100 best performing computers in the World, running BOINC, aren't running WCG, well three are.

I know there are a bunch of good causes out there to run on BOINC. But with WCG, one gets a cross section of good causes the spreads your gflops across a larger swath of issues. I am a bit   of a Math nerd and will run Prime 95, occasionally, but it makes my computer nearly useless and slows BOINC down, considerately. So, while this challenge is going and my personal goal to hit 100,000, Prime 95 is on hold.

Point is, are these people ignorant of WCG? Or, are they really disinterested in it?

Any ideas why only 3 are running WCG?


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 21, 2013)

Those top crunches are probably veteran crunchers who run BOINC on multiple computers since a time when WCG either wasn't there or still used a client of their own. I didn't check this for truth, but its seems to me that most top crunchers are veteran SETI or Einstein crunchers. Plus, some project give a way to high score for valid GPU WUs (e.g. DistrRTGen).


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Those top crunches are probably veteran crunchers who run BOINC on multiple computers since a time when WCG either wasn't there or still used a client of their own. I didn't check this for truth, but its seems to me that most top crunchers are veteran SETI or Einstein crunchers. Plus, some project give a way to high score for valid GPU WUs (e.g. DistrRTGen).



OK, but, wouldn't a measurement of gflops be consistent regardless of project? You either have the hardware to have x number of gflops, or you don't.

Am I using incorrect logic here? I can't claim to completely understand how a floating point works, technically but, I thought it is a constant related to hardware, as opposed to being dynamic (there's that word, again) by particular WU.

IDK.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

FreeDC appears to be down


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 21, 2013)

Arjai said:


> OK, but, wouldn't a measurement of gflops be consistent regardless of project? You either have the hardware to have x number of gflops, or you don't.
> 
> Am I using incorrect logic here? I can't claim to completely understand how a floating point works, technically but, I thought it is a constant related to hardware, as opposed to being dynamic (there's that word, again) by particular WU.
> 
> IDK.



O yeah, you meant GFlops. I was thinking about Free-Dc and BOINCstats or other points based sites. Although having GPU WUs helps those GFlops numbers go up as well (we cannot use our GPUs for WCG which influences our repored GFlops negatively.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a HD7770 sitting on my desk staring at me and I don't know what to do with it. I am actually puzzled at the moment. I was going to swap both 7770's in the rig running crossfired 6850's but that would actually lower performance of that rig. Guess I will put it into the spare parts drawer for now and wait to see if any gpu units come along.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have a HD7770 sitting on my desk staring at me and I don't know what to do with it. I am actually puzzled at the moment. I was going to swap both 7770's in the rig running crossfired 6850's but that would actually lower performance of that rig. Guess I will put it into the spare parts drawer for now and wait to see if any gpu units come along.



I like this math:

2x6850= 260w= 6970

2x7770= 160w= 7870

7870>6970

Therefore... more peformance/less power with 2x7770's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7750_7770_CrossFire/images/perfrel.gif



I knew the performance was close with the 6850 taking a slight edge.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 22, 2013)

finally, both my rigs are complete  the 3570K rig just got a SSDNOW V300 120GB in it.  I can finally stop spending money on my computers for a few months


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2013)

*Is it just ME?*

Lately, it seems people in these forums have lost the ability to NOT be offended by an opinion opposed to their own.

I mentioned, in a particular posting, that I thought 1600 DDR3 is plenty for most computer users, discernible differences are benchmark scores or used to edit movies, or such. Sure, some gamers are gonna claim over clocking their 2400 has made all the difference in the world.

Fine. OK?

You can have your opinion, do you need to berate me because I don't need that?

So, it's just me right? I should stop posting my opinions right?



I do love this place, BTW. But sometimes, wow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Well I found a nice H55 motherboard that was everything I needed it to be so now I have my fingers crossed thiw Xeon Quad will post in it and if so then I have a new cruncher to add to my list!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I found a nice H55 motherboard that was everything I needed it to be so now I have my fingers crossed thiw Xeon Quad will post in it and if so then I have a new cruncher to add to my list!



If it's anything like the LGA 775 Xeons, you might be alright. The X3210 works in the Lenovo board I bought from you, even BSEL modded to 1333. Still need to get it running though, we STILL aren't moved into our new facility yet after almost a year. I have my current 4 machines over there because we got the FiOS 60/40 activated last week, and I have to use wireless tethering to my rooted 4G phone to get internet at the old place we're still working at.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> If it's anything like the LGA 775 Xeons, you might be alright. The X3210 works in the Lenovo board I bought from you, even BSEL modded to 1333. Still need to get it running though, we STILL aren't moved into our new facility yet after almost a year. I have my current 4 machines over there because we got the FiOS 60/40 activated last week, and I have to use wireless tethering to my rooted 4G phone to get internet at the old place we're still working at.



Yea the board my friend had it in was the same style but it was an asus P7P55-LE board and it worked great so I am thinking the H55 will be fine. This chip hit 4.2Ghz on a Asrock P55 extreme board but somehow the multi was unlocked on that board and the other boards we have tried have the multi locked


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea the board my friend had it in was the same style but it was an asus P7P55-LE board and it worked great so I am thinking the H55 will be fine. This chip hit 4.2Ghz on a Asrock P55 extreme board but somehow the multi was unlocked on that board and the other boards we have tried have the multi locked



Awesome--I suspect that that board will work better than my probably-dead Maximus III


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 24, 2013)

updated my rig cooler, NH-U12S push pull, ready for 100% this winter.

CNPS10x will go to my Server, for running 100%!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome!  I'm really happy with my Noctua coolers--I think yours will work quite well!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I got some nice result Vs the CNPS10x.

I had after 2 mins of prime 95, highest core at 73C with Zalman STG2 Thermal paste. I have now MX-4 and with the noctua fan, i went to 73C on a room temp of 24C, and less size.

Changed the noctua for my XSPC 1650rpm fan. less static pressure but more airflow. with the cooler design, room temp of 24.8C, highest core: 72C

Push-Pull, 25C room temp, highest core 71C, but after it went back to 68-69C

All Noctua test are done in a 30mins Prime95 run. So the CPU has time to stabilize the temp. Didn't want to run again a test on the CNPS10x, but sometimes, BOINC, not at 100%, could get to 71-72C highest core, so it is a nice upgrade I think.

Just for mounting and size, this cooler worth it. Just too bad that I hate noctua fan color, it will go in my server


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Guess who got discharged this morning 

I do have a cold, but I'm still rocking out to the thought I am finally home!

EDIT: I did some catching up on the forum... and lost my "thanks" button. 
lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Guess who got discharged this morning
> 
> I do have a cold, but I'm still rocking out to the thought I am finally home!
> 
> ...




You're only allowed to thank a certain amount of times per day, that's why.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> You're only allowed to thank a certain amount of times per day, that's why.



Yeah, figured that much =]
Especially since I came across people talking about this very thing by chance several times before.

Looking through things, I can see my dad too a splendid care of my things while I was gone. Followed my instructions perfectly and then some more. Cheers for him for keeping my hardware crunching all that time. (and it was indeed a non-trivial task. Especially thanks to the buggy nvidia driver that makes my main computer lock up in a horrible way every ~40 hours or so)

Is sure good to be home again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2013)

How long were you gone?  I was away for two weeks and couldn't wait to be back home


----------



## Black.Raven (Sep 25, 2013)

haha, we are doing a project at school. during the project well have 4 core2duo's wich we need for the project, crunching  That'l get me some points 

edit: ill have 14 threads total


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> How long were you gone?  I was away for two weeks and couldn't wait to be back home



I was away for two weeks exactly, if I did not mess up my counting.
So it appears we left at about the same time 
Though, I was supposed to be held for 4 weeks there ("normal" _minimun_ is 4 weeks for every patient who gets there, no matter the severity). But seeing how that place is crowded, it makes sense that they discharged me earlier. So they could house a more serious patient instead, probably.

Glad I could still help with the warm up challange, despite all the trouble. I really can't thank my dad enough for looking after my boxen. I guess his title is less for show than I assumed before, heh!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I was away for two weeks exactly, if I did not mess up my counting.
> So it appears we left at about the same time
> Though, I was supposed to be held for 4 weeks there ("normal" _minimun_ is 4 weeks for every patient who gets there, no matter the severity). But seeing how that place is crowded, it makes sense that they discharged me earlier. So they could house a more serious patient instead, probably.
> 
> Glad I could still help with the warm up challange, despite all the trouble. I really can't thank my dad enough for looking after my boxen. I guess his title is less for show than I assumed before, heh!



Hey! Good to see you are back! I hope you are doing well! Thank your Dad from all of us! We won the warm up challenge by a few nose hairs and without your machines running smoothly, we could have lost to the French! I shudder to think what I might have done, if that happened!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome back Vinska!


----------



## okidna (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey guys, check out this simple giveaway : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191428

In case someone interested hehehe.

Keep crunching!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok issues continue on my end! My X58 went from doing 2.5K which is low for a 8 thread CPU to now only posting 470 yesterday....... The WU seem to be running at the times others have been and load is 100%. The only changes I have done is set the HDD power profile to not turn off after a certain amount of time cause it was making the system unstable when I come into work in the mornings.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2013)

Any pending WUs on your account?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2013)

Whazzzzzup boys? Glad it's finally starting to cool of in the Northern Hemisphere. I'll be bringing the servers online for the CEP2 challenge. Going to start ramp'ing up 3-4 days before the start. Keep Crunching!


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Whazzzzzup boys? Glad it's finally starting to cool of in the Northern Hemisphere. I'll be bringing the servers online for the CEP2 challenge. Going to start ramp'ing up 3-4 days before the start. Keep Crunching!



Awesome Bud! 
  I'll be working on bringing the GTX 580's and the 7970 back up to speed for the F@H Team following this upcoming challenge.... I want to pass 10 million by the end of the year 

FYI- I'm considering posting a bounty for the Team member that comes and takes Ion's Cherry Pie away for a couple of days


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- I'm considering posting a bounty for the Team member that comes and takes Ion's Cherry Pie away for a couple of days



**....This post has become relevant to my interests. Just call me the "Bounty Hunter", LOL.

Looks like I'll be powering up tomorrow night and have a beautiful weekend coming up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Whazzzzzup boys? Glad it's finally starting to cool of in the Northern Hemisphere. I'll be bringing the servers online for the CEP2 challenge. Going to start ramp'ing up 3-4 days before the start. Keep Crunching!



Welcome back bud.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> Awesome Bud!
> I'll be working on bringing the GTX 580's and the 7970 back up to speed for the F@H Team following this upcoming challenge.... I want to pass 10 million by the end of the year
> 
> FYI- I'm considering posting a bounty for the Team member that comes and takes Ion's Cherry Pie away for a couple of days



Oh are you now??!??

The fight is _on_


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2013)

Checked my WCG results page and I have 6 pages of in progress WU's with only 3 needing to be verified?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Checked my WCG results page and I have 6 pages of in progress WU's with only 3 needing to be verified?



Verified or validated? It does make a big difference.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- I'm considering posting a bounty for the Team member that comes and takes Ion's Cherry Pie away for a couple of days


Hmm wheels are spinning now. An old plan of ours made need to happen.


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmm wheels are spinning now. An old plan of ours made need to happen.



Still thinking on the terms that would need to be followed and the type of "bounty" I can offer so stay tuned


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 27, 2013)

Quick update, NH-U12s vs the CNPS10x, we are talking about:

70% BOINC, could get up to 71-72C for an instant. Now with my new cooler Push/pull, 100%, 64-65C in a 24C room temp.

When temp will go lower outside, I'll start heating up my room


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Still thinking on the terms that would need to be followed and the type of "bounty" I can offer so stay tuned



Well, if I can continue to swing a 90k+ PPD, then I suspect they're up for a challenge


----------



## torgoth (Sep 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok issues continue on my end! My X58 went from doing 2.5K which is low for a 8 thread CPU to now only posting 470 yesterday....... The WU seem to be running at the times others have been and load is 100%. The only changes I have done is set the HDD power profile to not turn off after a certain amount of time cause it was making the system unstable when I come into work in the mornings.



same exact problem here 
I have 3 pages of " In Progress " though, whatever that means...
And there's only one result with Pending Validation
bleh...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2013)

And I just realized yet again that I never resumed BOINC earlier today      

Man there has to be a better way to do this


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

As of the latest update, I'm now up to a century of runtime across all WCG projects


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> As of the latest update, I'm now up to a century of runtime across all WCG projects
> http://i.imgur.com/ieg5353.png



and it took you over 4 yrs to do it :shadedshu

j/k ... Great accomplishment Bud!!! --


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> and it *took you over 4 yrs to do it *:shadedshu
> 
> j/k ... Great accomplishment Bud!!! --



Which means that, including my hiatus, I'm still averaging 3.5 weeks of runtime a day 
More recently I've been doing 3-4 months of runtime a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2013)

You've came a heck of a long way ION, you've done a lot for the team and that's why you've been as successful as you have been.  You've had your ups and downs but you never quit!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 28, 2013)

HI, My faithfull Phenom II X4 955 setup retired gloriously from gaming bowing to the X58 Rampage III Extreme i7-920 and went to WCG computing in place of the old and decaying Phenom II X2 511

i think i will also put the I7-920 to contribution sometime but the main Boinc machine is now the 2nd setup in my system specs.

i had a down period now im back!


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> HI, My faithfull Phenom II X4 955 setup retired gloriously from gaming bowing to the X58 Rampage III Extreme i7-920 and went to WCG computing in place of the old and decaying Phenom II X2 511
> 
> i think i will also put the I7-920 to contribution sometime but the main Boinc machine is now the 2nd setup in my system specs.
> 
> i had a down period now im back!





I have an X58 Rampage III Extreme too  It's coming online with an i7-970 hex core real soon!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 28, 2013)

i have also a spare X58 Asus P6T-SE and if i had a hexacore i would put the 920 on it buuuttt seller are being total psycho when it come to those... i mean come on ... i wont pay the retail price of 2010 in 2013(even higher sometime ... )  maybe i can find a cheap 2nd 920 and 6gb tri channel ram  on the second hand i need mooooneyyy so i might sell that P6T


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i have also a spare X58 Asus P6T-SE and if i had a hexacore i would put the 920 on it buuuttt seller are being total psycho when it come to those... i mean come on ... i wont pay the retail price of 2010 in 2013(even higher sometime ... )  maybe i can find a cheap 2nd 920 and 6gb tri channel ram  on the second hand i need mooooneyyy so i might sell that P6T



Agreed... some of those older chips go for quite a lot!

If you like the X58 systems consider looking for EVGA X58 boards for a future build. EVGA boards support nearly all Xeon cpu's and it's possible to get a better deal on one of those chips


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2013)

Anybody looking for a deal?  I'm not sure how new this stuff is, but looks like it's up _somebody's_ alley 






He actually lowered the price to $175 shipped after that first post.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2013)

That is a really good deal. I might be interested in that.

Edit: Decided I wanted to do want to go with a prior plan for a crunching machine.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Anybody looking for a deal?  I'm not sure how new this stuff is, but looks like it's up _somebody's_ alley
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130927/xs_combo.jpg
> 
> He actually lowered the price to $175 shipped after that first post.



That's the generation prior to G34 iirc... they suck up lots of power for low ppd output and only go up to Quads on the chips- G34 supports cpu's up to 16 cores each


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's the generation prior to G34 iirc... they suck up lots of power for low ppd output and only go up to Quads on the chips- G34 supports cpu's up to 16 cores each



I figured someone here would know more about it than I would.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's the generation prior to G34 iirc... they suck up lots of power for low ppd output and only go up to Quads on the chips- G34 supports cpu's up to 16 cores each



i was about to say : "shhhhhh only quad... must be C32."

hummm Supermicro H8QG6-F quad G34+ 4 Opteron 6366HE and a insane useless amount of "cheap"(notice the sarcasme induced by the "" )memory geh?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2013)

Guy's, I'm late getting WCG running on the servers. Looks like I have to upgrade to 12.04 LTS 64 bit in order to get WCG installed. I'm currently running 10.10 with no support avail for that version. I will do the install tonight and be up and running in the next day or two. Anyone know if Software Center is still supported in 12.04?


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 29, 2013)

Software Center is a key app of Ubuntu, so yes it is.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes Software center is still there for 12.04 and it is in 13.04 which is the version I run.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, I'm late getting WCG running on the servers. Looks like I have to upgrade to 12.04 LTS 64 bit in order to get WCG installed. I'm currently running 10.10 with no support avail for that version. I will do the install tonight and be up and running in the next day or two. Anyone know if Software Center is still supported in 12.04?



Indeed it is! 
You _should_ just be able to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from a terminal window.  I did that to upgrade to Ubuntu Server 13.04 on my AMD 4P today


----------



## xvi (Sep 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed it is!
> You _should_ just be able to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from a terminal window.  I did that to upgrade to Ubuntu Server 13.04 on my AMD 4P today



That's what I was thinking, unless, like, 10.04 is so old it.. doesn't.. know how to upgrade it?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2013)

xvi said:


> That's what I was thinking, unless, like, 10.04 is so old it.. doesn't.. know how to upgrade it?



You may have to do a fresh install from 10.04. It just may not be able to upgrade to 13.04. You are 5 versions and I am not evening counting the small updates like for example 12.04.1.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am at a loss here and may just shut down crunching for a while but a few days ago I reported going from 2-2.5k ppd down to 400 or so a day and now I am at 0 yes ZERO for the last three days! I know my machine has been crunching cause my proccess monitor shows 7 days of up time along with average load at 98%. I checked my pending validation, pending verification, error, and invalid results on WCG page with NOTHING in each of them.. It does show some that are in progress and NONE have been aborted or suspended.... I am at a real loss for words here and do not know what to do?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed it is!
> You _should_ just be able to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from a terminal window.  I did that to upgrade to Ubuntu Server 13.04 on my AMD 4P today


Tried many times and I keep getting 404 errors as if the IP address for the update server has changed. Just gonna wipe the drives and re-install. One of the drives has poor performance and needs to be swapped out anyways.

What version were you running before the upgrade?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 30, 2013)

Did you type sudo apt-get update (or have you been using the software updates manager recently) before trying sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? You could be right though with the software sources, but perhaps a clean 12.04.1 LTS install would be better anyway.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am at a loss here and may just shut down crunching for a while but a few days ago I reported going from 2-2.5k ppd down to 400 or so a day and now I am at 0 yes ZERO for the last three days! I know my machine has been crunching cause my proccess monitor shows 7 days of up time along with average load at 98%. I checked my pending validation, pending verification, error, and invalid results on WCG page with NOTHING in each of them.. It does show some that are in progress and NONE have been aborted or suspended.... I am at a real loss for words here and do not know what to do?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130930/Capture041232.jpg



Consider clicking on the reset button in the projects tab (advanced view).


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2013)

This picture is the,"Now"...

Methinks, it will be a little different, tonight after work.


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2013)

*credit per hour by CPU (WCG link)*

Interesting post(s) @WCG here:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=433627

Shows credit per hour by cpu for the 3 current projects 

Is it accurate? At this point idk... I just saw the post and didn't look at it too much yet


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 30, 2013)

little down, my i7 setup 1st bios went fubar ...  i managed to re set it up (thanks 2nd bios button) but it took me long enough to figure out, that i had to shutdown boinc on the X4 955 rig and tear the parts to build a temporary rig, still have to gather the pieces and re set the crunching rig.

i wonder what went wrong, some weird issue where : ram amount at total random, attempt to re install win7 allways ending on a weird error and also every games i started (only online tho) got a crash with nvd3dum.dll, memtest86+ separate ram testings showed no problems, and no Nv drivers got rid of the error, but until i switched to the 2nd bios nothing worked correctly ... thats weird 

luckly tomorrow i dont work until 5:30pm, i will have time to re set the cruncher up


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 30, 2013)

Reminder: if you want participate in the CEP2 Challenge gieaway, post in the apppropiate challenge thread in order to confirm this.


----------



## xvi (Oct 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> Interesting post(s) @WCG here:
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=433627
> 
> ...



Working on organizing and graphing out that list. Very interesting, although I'm sad that it's missing Linux and AMD.

Edit: Anyone have any suggestions on a good way to graph these? LibreOffice's built-in charts are fine, but often inconsistent.


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2013)

xvi said:


> Working on organizing and graphing out that list. Very interesting, although I'm sad that it's missing Linux and AMD.
> 
> Edit: Anyone have any suggestions on a good way to graph these? LibreOffice's built-in charts are fine, but often inconsistent.



AMD cpu's are on previous posts in that thread (some Linux too) 

There's quite a few here in this post (on previous page):
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=433626
*note- Linux data is one post up from this link.

Not sure on graphing, I use Excel for almost anything involving #'s

*On another note...*my X58 mATX system is dead atm   I suspect that it's the brand new Seasonic psu that has crapped out  I'll try to fire it back up with the AX1200 and see what happens.... hopefully it's the psu and if it is, I'll need to RMA the thing and likely won't get it back until after the Challenge starts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just got conformation that my board will be here friday  I am excited to hopefully get another cruncher up if it will put out PPD LOL


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2013)

** UPDATE**

The X58 mATX rig is back up and running... swapped the psu's and it fired right up!

Now to return this Seasonic M12 back to NewEgg and let the return shipping cost eat up most of what I saved on it :shadedshu


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am at a loss here and may just shut down crunching for a while but a few days ago I reported going from 2-2.5k ppd down to 400 or so a day and now I am at 0 yes ZERO for the last three days! I know my machine has been crunching cause my proccess monitor shows 7 days of up time along with average load at 98%. I checked my pending validation, pending verification, error, and invalid results on WCG page with NOTHING in each of them.. It does show some that are in progress and NONE have been aborted or suspended.... I am at a real loss for words here and do not know what to do?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130930/Capture041232.jpg



I had some that appeared to be crunching but were actually stuck.  The processing time went up by I wasn't paying enough attention to see the remaining time never moved, and I was suddenly days behind the deadlines with no end in sight.  I think a new client update fixed it, but I don't remember...


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn, I thought the two days of jobs I uploaded this morning would bring up to 224! Oh, well 200 + points is doable. I will have that spot, tomorrow!











This did change, a bit. 

Points per hour:

FA@H             
169.8 
FA@HVina            
123.2
CEP2
100.9
Microsoft Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz [Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9]

Not so bad.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> ** UPDATE**
> 
> The X58 mATX rig is back up and running... swapped the psu's and it fired right up!
> 
> Now to return this Seasonic M12 back to NewEgg and let the return shipping cost eat up most of what I saved on it :shadedshu



im hunting on a Rampage II Gene +i7-920/6gb ram/650w corsair psu and the heatsing seems to be a Prolimatech Megahalems  a little less than 85$ atm 2days and 10hrs left


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I had some that appeared to be crunching but were actually stuck.  The processing time went up by I wasn't paying enough attention to see the remaining time never moved, and I was suddenly days behind the deadlines with no end in sight.  I think a new client update fixed it, but I don't remember...



Thanks Tski I will check my version cause I believe I maybe running the beta build and I will switch to the most current stable.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks Tski I will check my version cause I believe I maybe running the beta build and I will switch to the most current stable.



This, is probably the one scenario I hadn't thought of. I tend to skip the BETA, of most everything. 

I prefer to have things, mostly, run smoothly. I dink around, now and again, but, if it don't work when I am done dinking around, I make sure that it gets back to the working condition. What?

I'm not sure that means what I meant it to say. V1.1:

I allot a certain time frame for dinking around. Within that allotment, I set aside time to fix what I may have bunched up. Therefore, I usually have a working computer, sometimes better than before the dinking around!

There, that is better, no?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been thinking/ dreaming, lately. About a lot of things. When things change in my life, I often daydream about how I would like things to be or, about how these changes will affect things.

Anyways, my thoughts are these. With my little i5 and two additions, namely two i7's, I could settle in for a regular slice of pie. 

Things change, always do, so by the time this scenario can be played out it will, more than likely, have to be amended.

But, judging by the different systems crunching here, I think two i7's @ about 3-3.5 GHz are worth close to 5 grand each per day. With the little i5 doing what it does, I would break the top 10 at least once a week!


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> im hunting on a Rampage II Gene +i7-920/6gb ram/650w corsair psu and the heatsing seems to be a Prolimatech Megahalems  a little less than 85$ atm 2days and 10hrs left



That's a nice combo and a great price if you can get it for that!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> im hunting on a Rampage II Gene +i7-920/6gb ram/650w corsair psu and the heatsing seems to be a Prolimatech Megahalems  a little less than 85$ atm 2days and 10hrs left



Good luck! I would have put a reserve price on that set up. If you can land that for under 200, it will still be an AWESOME, deal. Under 300, for that matter. Less than the CPU, currently $359 on Amazon!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 1, 2013)

i got a Rampage III Extreme +12gb ram + a spare P6T SE + a i7-920 *what i am using atm as a "mainrig"  for 100$ i hope to get that mATX for crunching but i dont expect to be the last bidder ... people tend to get ballistic when it come to intel XD


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 1, 2013)

Just installed Bonic on my new i7 workstation. Will crunch 12 hours a day from now on.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2013)

I discovered my desktop's SSD had run out of space and it wasn't allowing me to download/run any more WUs. I have freed up about 5GB and hopefully can free up more space soon.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I've been thinking/ dreaming, lately. About a lot of things. When things change in my life, I often daydream about how I would like things to be or, about how these changes will affect things.
> 
> Anyways, my thoughts are these. With my little i5 and two additions, namely two i7's, I could settle in for a regular slice of pie.
> 
> ...



Yep, I had four i7 3770K's averaging at ~5K a day


----------



## Nordic (Oct 2, 2013)

So I reinstalled windows on my 2500k machine. In downloaded WU's but they immediately said computation error.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> So I reinstalled windows on my 2500k machine. In downloaded WU's but they immediately said computation error.



Time and Date correct on the rig?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I discovered my desktop's SSD had run out of space and it wasn't allowing me to download/run any more WUs. I have freed up about 5GB and hopefully can free up more space soon.



desktop ssd too small?  sounds like upgrade time


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> desktop ssd too small?  sounds like upgrade time



It's a 240GB lol. The 500GB models are still a bit pricey for me, unfortunately. All I need to do is delete the Steam games I have installed on the SSD, and reinstall them on the full 2TB HDD. These few games at the time weren't capable of being installed on a separate drive from the Steam program, but now they have support for that. 

I might pick up a cheap 3TB off the forums, saw one for $90 today.


----------



## xvi (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to back up my linux install on my SSD and have Win8 installed on an old, slow 160GB drive. Steam takes up almost all of the space. I have a feeling that's what's hurting my PPD on that machine. I lowered my queue length hoping that would help free up space (it seems to have).


----------



## Arjai (Oct 2, 2013)

When I woke up this morning, I checked my BOINC manager. Since I don't have internet in my bedroom, I can see the jobs that are finished. Well, to my surprise 4 of the CEP2's were done, with run times around 6 hours.

From what I just saw, on WCG, is that they were valid, about 50-60 points per. Not sure how I feel about that. 10 points, or less, per hour?

Oh well, it is what it is. Just wondering if anyone else has seen this with any of their WU's from CEP2?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

Happens to me too sometimes.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Time and Date correct on the rig?



It was off by 1 minute. Appears the damage is done. WCG isn't downloading anything.


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 2, 2013)

Just 2 questions. 

1. how do i get the wcg cruncher on my sig? 

2. would it actually help if you installed boinc on a ram drive?. I think I know the answer to that but the access times would be faster.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 2, 2013)

@Raven
UserCP --> Edit options --> near the bottom


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

Did you reset the project?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Did you reset the project?



We have winner. WU's downloading. Still say computation error.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

Check BIOS for any wrong setting, if you recently updated drivers go back to the previous one, check whether thermal paste is starting to dry out.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> We have winner. WU's downloading. Still say computation error.



Check the event log when the wu's error out- it may give some info that can be used to fix the issue....


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> 2. would it actually help if you installed boinc on a ram drive?. I think I know the answer to that but the access times would be faster.



This my experience with a ram drive and BOINC...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm pumped up and ready to go for the competition!  I brought my C2D-M 2.8GHz system back online on Monday, and I'll be setting up even the old Atom when I have a few minutes.  It's not great, but it's still worth ~350 PPD


----------



## xvi (Oct 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pumped up and ready to go for the competition!  I brought my C2D-M 2.8GHz system back online on Monday, and I'll be setting up even the old Atom when I have a few minutes.  It's not great, but it's still worth ~350 PPD



Ah, yes. An astounding ~0.4375% percent extra PPD. 

(Extra science is extra science though. Always happy to have one more machine.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2013)

Special motherboard getting delivered today :


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 3, 2013)

more machines == more runtime
which means [Ion] is going to reduce his time needed to hit the next age in his runtime milestones.
Though, it would be awesome if [Ion] brought in enough "OMFD! MOAR COARS!!" to hit a millenia of runtime in a couple of years


----------



## xvi (Oct 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Special motherboard getting delivered today :



*PICTURES!*

(Edit: Less enthusiasm. I thought it was a multi-proc board for some reason. But still... Pictures?)
(Edit2: "Getting delivered" not "Delivered". I'll just sit on my hands now.)


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Check BIOS for any wrong setting, if you recently updated drivers go back to the previous one, check whether thermal paste is starting to dry out.



I backed off all overclocks. It is a reinstall so most if not all drivers are new. Thermal paste is fine, my temps under load are below 50c ( watercooled).



Norton said:


> Check the event log when the wu's error out- it may give some info that can be used to fix the issue....



The windows event log? Will do.



Was out of town visiting family for a day thus this kinda late response.


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> The *windows event log*? Will do.



The Event Log under _Advanced_ in your BOINC Manager (see pic)


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2013)

The error. 





> 10/3/2013 1:59:05 PM | World Community Grid | [error] Failed to open init file slots/0/init_data.xml


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> The error.



Maybe there's some file corruption?

Things I would try:

- Set to "no new tasks"
- Remove/Detach project
- Shutdown BOINC Manager
- Remove/delete contents of C:> ProgramData>BOINC>project>www.worldcommuninygrid.com
- restart rig> restart BOINC Manager> attach to project*
- set to "Allow new tasks"
* this should clear out any garbage from an old setup and download fresh files

Otherwise, I would try a reinstall of any version 7.0.4.0 or later (manually delete any old BOINC program or data folders after uninstall


----------



## xvi (Oct 4, 2013)

```
Performance increase of Linux over Windows			
Processor			Win	Lin	Performance of Linux over Win
Intel Pentium 4  3.00GHz	44.67	54.90	122.91%
Intel Core i3 530 2.93GHz	120.83	153.43	126.98%
Intel Core i3 2120 3.30GHz	159.33	186.40	116.99%
Intel Core i3 3220 3.30GHz	175.47	209.40	119.34%
Intel Core i5 760 2.80GHz	184.90	233.87	126.48%
Intel Core i5 2500K 3.30GHz	274.8	322.53	117.37%
```
A quick copy/paste of what I've been playing around with. Points are the average of the three projects on their respective OSes. Took forever just to get it all set up in OpenOffice. Will add the few AMD Opteron procs to the comparison when I get home.

Data taken from the link Norton pointed out earlier.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 4, 2013)

So that file that it could not open, it could not open because it did not exist. I removed and readded WCG and it downloaded WU's. The CEP2 wu is running, which gave me problems before, and the FAH wu's  are all error. This is just strange. I am going to reinstall boinc after it finishs this CEP2 wu.

I removed and reattached the WCG project. The init_data.xml exists now, but still produces the error. Pshh boinc.




And regarding XVI's numbers there... Very interesting. I wonder why first gen I series get a near 26% boost while the newer stuff gets ~17%


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2013)

xvi said:


> ```
> Performance increase of Linux over Windows
> Processor			Win	Lin	Performance of Linux over Win
> Intel Pentium 4  3.00GHz	44.67	54.90	122.91%
> ...



Awesome, thank you! 

My experience is that the difference may be even higher--see two of my i7s as an example.  Both are pretty much identical in terms of specs--an i7-2x00k at 4.4GHz, 4GB DDR3 RAM, and an Asus P67/Z68 board.  The only meaningful difference is operating system.  First is Salzburg, which is running Windows 7 Professional x64:




(ignore the massive shifts from day-to-day; due the way I have things set up it only reports WUs every other day)

Next is Stuttgart, otherwise practically identical but with Linux Mint 15 x64:





Both systems sit untouched and are "used" only for crunching.  I'm convinced that unless otherwise necessary, Linux by far makes the best crunching OS


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well got my new motherboard yesterday but wont post with the xeon CPU. I do not know if its bios related or the chip is dead... I have some options, get a cheap CPU to flash, order a bios from somewhere or just scrap the project.. Kinda disheartening


----------



## xvi (Oct 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well got my new motherboard yesterday but wont post with the xeon CPU. I do not know if its bios related or the chip is dead... I have some options, get a cheap CPU to flash, order a bios from somewhere or just scrap the project.. Kinda disheartening


=/
Scrapping projects is never fun. I vote cheap CPU, then sell it for a decent chunk of your money back. Can't give up now!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2013)

xvi said:


> =/
> Scrapping projects is never fun. I vote cheap CPU, then sell it for a decent chunk of your money back. Can't give up now!



I made an offer for a G6950 CPU on ebay and if he accepts I will try it and see if it will post if so then I will flash to the latest and try to xeon quad again.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, thank you!
> 
> My experience is that the difference may be even higher--see two of my i7s as an example.  Both are pretty much identical in terms of specs--an i7-2x00k at 4.4GHz, 4GB DDR3 RAM, and an Asus P67/Z68 board.  The only meaningful difference is operating system.  First is Salzburg, which is running Windows 7 Professional x64:
> http://i.imgur.com/fs6lfOD.png
> ...



I have only Linux on one rig but it is remote and I can't get it to work with my USB-dongle. My past experience is that Linux is at least 20% faster (some projects closer to 50%) then on a WIN x64 platform. If you are a better Linux nerd then me then go for Linux for a dedicated rig.

On a side note the Core16 GPU (folding at 1/25th of the Core17 output ) is now re-started and with that 12 threads of mainly CEP2


----------



## xvi (Oct 4, 2013)

xvi said:


> A quick copy/paste of what I've been playing around with. Points are the average of the three projects on their respective OSes. Took forever just to get it all set up in OpenOffice. Will add the few AMD Opteron procs to the comparison when I get home.
> Data taken from the link Norton pointed out earlier.



There are some interesting things to note. The Intel Core i5-2500 and the Core i5-2500k are effectively the same processor on paper, but the 2500k has a higher average (see below). I'm assuming this is since the 2500k is commonly and easily overclocked. This proves that the data is indeed dirty, but also shows what "can be expected".

```
Avg	OS	Proc Name
256.13	Win	Intel Core i5 2500 3.30GHz
274.80	Win	Intel Core i5 2500K 3.30GHz
190.90	Win	Intel Core i7 2600 3.40GHz
197.87	Win	Intel Core i7 2600K 3.40GHz
```
..and yes, I had to double check, but you _are_ reading that correctly. For reasons I don't fully understand, the Core i5 apparently beats the Core i7 overall. Again, it was taken from this data.

```
C/Hr-faah	C/Hr-fahv	C/hr-cep2	Avg		OS	Full Name
313		238.9		216.5		256.13		Win	Intel Core i5 2500 3.30GHz
238		178.5		156.2		190.9		Win	Intel Core i7 2600 3.40GHz
76.04%		74.72%		72.15%		74.53%
```
*Edit of sudden realization:* I'm starting to suspect this is all per core. The Core i7 is slower because hyper-threading ultimately slows down each work unit (by ~25-28%), but allows for twice the number of work units to be run at once. All work here is measured in CPU time per work unit. I'll update my chart with core count and take that in to consideration when reporting final performance.
This explains why the 4 core/4 thread i5-2500 appears to beat even the the 6 core/12 thread i7-3960X.



[Ion] said:


> Awesome, thank you!
> Both systems sit untouched and are "used" only for crunching.  I'm convinced that unless otherwise necessary, Linux by far makes the best crunching OS



Higher performance and "free as in free beer", as the saying goes. Pretty simple to set up too, if you're going with Ubuntu. I hear there isn't much of any performance increase for AMD, but I'll check that out in a second.
Playing with those numbers, that's a 169.06% increase. That's insane!

..and I just realized I'm crunching numbers about crunching numbers.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 4, 2013)

...crunchseption.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I made an offer for a G6950 CPU on ebay and if he accepts I will try it and see if it will post if so then I will flash to the latest and try to xeon quad again.



Deal fell through, he wants full price for the chip when I have seen I3-530's go for that so I declined the offer. Guess its to the WTB section


----------



## xvi (Oct 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Deal fell through, he wants full price for the chip when I have seen I3-530's go for that so I declined the offer. Guess its to the WTB section



I've found this site to be fairly close to the actual value of something. Not always right, but a good starting point. People are stupid.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2013)

xvi said:


> I've found this site to be fairly close to the actual value of something. Not always right, but a good starting point. People are stupid.



Yea he wanted 33$ plus 4$ shipping and I offered 25$ plus shipping which is quite fair. Its pretty much to only flash the bios.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 5, 2013)

Scrap builds take quite a bit of time, I've done my fair share of them. Currently trying to revive a 970 Extreme3 (got it for spare change ). The buzzer beeps with no RAM present so I think it's simple bios thing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2013)

I may throw out a WTB thread for a CHEAP 1156 CPU to flash this board with but at the moment Its dead in the water.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 5, 2013)

It seems my BOINC stopped reporting/getting WUs five hours ago 
due to:


```
2013 m. spalio 05 d. 10:41:04 | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
2013 m. spalio 05 d. 10:41:04 | World Community Grid | Reporting 4 completed tasks
2013 m. spalio 05 d. 10:41:04 | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
2013 m. spalio 05 d. 10:41:08 | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
2013 m. spalio 05 d. 10:41:08 | World Community Grid | Server error: feeder not running
```

Emphasis on this part
>*World Community Grid | Server error: feeder not running*

Oh my, I hope this gets sorted out in time for the challenge.


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2013)

The feeder seems to be working again 

Check your rigs, make sure they reported their work


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> The feeder seems to be working again
> 
> Check your rigs, make sure they reported their work



Indeed! All's fine now!


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 5, 2013)

Gonna hit the 12M mark during the challenge. Next in line, TPU's top 20


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2013)

xvi said:


> There are some interesting things to note. The Intel Core i5-2500 and the Core i5-2500k are effectively the same processor on paper, but the 2500k has a higher average (see below). I'm assuming this is since the 2500k is commonly and easily overclocked. This proves that the data is indeed dirty, but also shows what "can be expected".
> 
> ```
> Avg	OS	Proc Name
> ...



It's amazing--for dedicated cruncher rigs, I see no reason to use anything else.  Only a couple exceptions--if I need to run the FAH GPU client or I need to use a WiFi card that Linux doesn't like, but otherwise it's unbeatable.  Once I've decided for sure that the i3 is sufficient for gaming I really need to put Ubuntu on the 3930k--that should be at least another 5k PPD 
Although I like Mint better 

And yes, the difference for AMD systems seems to be smaller--clock-for-clock my Linux FX8350 only seems to do about 7% better than Norton's FX83x0s with Windows.

I'll probably be setting up the Atom system tomorrow some time--later than I wished, but it will have to do


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well I got back up my cruncher today. I installed the stable release 7.0.64 and I am hoping for the best... 

Also I am in need of a low end 1156 CPU if anyone know a guy..  its for crunching and testing a motherboard/flashing motherboard.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192023


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2013)

Power supply go boom boom....


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to her about your troubles Brandon, really a bummer especially during he challenge.    I hope something starts working out soon for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Sorry to her about your troubles Brandon, really a bummer especially during he challenge.    I hope something starts working out soon for you.



I have had nothing go right as of late with crunching... First I get a bum X58 board thats flaky then WU's slowly started to not show up even though my PC was crunching 24/7 then the new cruncher I was building wont post AND NOW PSU failure so the PSU I had planned for the new crunching build will have to come to work in the X58...

At the moment I have a server PSU thats like 700W with PCI express connectors but I do not know how long it will last..


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 8, 2013)

Argg, that sucks Brandon :S

Do you have anything protecting your power circuit?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Argg, that sucks Brandon :S
> 
> Do you have anything protecting your power circuit?



Yes it was on a 400W APC with protection but the PSU has been acting up sometimes when you power it completely off it would refuse to power a motherboard. It seemed like it needed to sit with the AC power in it for about 5 minutes before you could hit the power button.

BUT..... now its in the dumpster.. I did keep the modular cables though if anyone needed them.


----------



## xvi (Oct 8, 2013)

GUYS OMG HALP!

We got a new (used) server at work and I think it has a virus or something! All the cores (no HyperThreading, btw) seem to be stuck at 100%!



Spoiler: y u no click dis?



Don't ask me why it has 16 GB of ram and only Win Server 32-bit. That's what the people who refurbished the machine stuck on it. It's only a trial too. If it were up to me, this thing would have Debian on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2013)

xvi said:


> GUYS OMG HALP!
> 
> We got a new (used) server at work and I think it has a virus or something! All the cores (no HyperThreading, btw) seem to be stuck at 100%!
> 
> ...



Check the CPU resources and see what process has the server maxed out..


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think He's just joking and that "Virus" is actually this thing called "BOINC". You might have heard about this "BOINC" virus before - it's a fairly known virus that just keeps on spreading despite the efforts of antivirus program creators. 

*EDIT:* OH WAIT that means xvi might be respawning with a 'zooks in His hands, heading for me D=


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I think He's just joking and that "Virus" is actually this thing called "BOINC". You might have heard about this "BOINC" virus before - it's a fairly known virus that just keeps on spreading despite the efforts of antivirus program creators.



LOL I got it after I posted HAHAHA

Here is my crippled cruncher at work..


----------



## xvi (Oct 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I think He's just joking and that "Virus" is actually this thing called "BOINC". You might have heard about this "BOINC" virus before - it's a fairly known virus that just keeps on spreading despite the efforts of antivirus program creators.
> 
> *EDIT:* OH WAIT that means xvi might be respawning with a 'zooks in His hands, heading for me D=


Yer darn tootin' I am! 
Worst part is waiting for it to spool up. I'm not sure how long I'll be able to "test" it.


brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I got it after I posted HAHAHA
> 
> Here is my crippled cruncher at work..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131008/crippled.jpg



Down, but not out. 
How much power do you think you're using there? Is that your sig rig?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just posted something slightly interesting here. Might wanna check it out *nods*

*yawn* Hotel California in my headphones is about to make me fall asleep. Byez.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I got it after I posted HAHAHA
> 
> Here is my crippled cruncher at work..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131008/crippled.jpg



lol that's quite the sight 

Is it at least working better now?

My C2D-M was down for a few days (I needed the HDD out of it) but is back up in operation now )


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2013)

I got my 2500k crunching again! My phenom was down oddly too. It will be back up later tonight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> Down, but not out.
> How much power do you think you're using there? Is that your sig rig?



This is my I7-920 rig under my crunchers sig. I posted some specs at the bottom of this post.



[Ion] said:


> lol that's quite the sight
> 
> Is it at least working better now?



Its working thats about all I can say now, will know in a couple of days if taking out the beta and putting in the stable version of bionc will get my numbers back up atleast to 2K.

Here is some specs on the PSU:

Genuine Dell 650W Watt AA23390 G1767 K2242 N650P-00 Power Supply Unit PSU For Precision Workstation 670, XPS 600 and PowerEdge SC1420 Systems Compatible Part Numbers: YD285, K2242, G1767, PD144 Compatible Model Numbers: AA23390, NPS-650, N650P-00, NPS-650AB

+5V = 30.0A 
+3.3V = 25.0A
+12VA = 17.0A
+12VB = 17.0A
+12VC = 17.0A


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I got it after I posted HAHAHA
> 
> Here is my crippled cruncher at work..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131008/crippled.jpg



Crippled, by the Wire Monster!! I wonder if there is ENOUGH stuff on that computer?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is my I7-920 rig under my crunchers sig. I posted some specs at the bottom of this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, that PSU looked familiar, I had a dual-processor Pentium 4 Xeon system a while back that used one of those.  Amazingly, two Pentium 4 HTs throw off quite a lot of heat for not all that much performance


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Crippled, by the Wire Monster!! I wonder if there is ENOUGH stuff on that computer?



Yea its ATM even with three video cards all using PCIex 6 plugs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2013)

Well after 2 full days of crunching its only putting out 900PPD... never fails but its point for the team and I will keep it going for the sake of that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well I just ordered this! 

INTEL PENTIUM G6950 DUAL CORE 2.8GHz 3M SOCKET 1156 CPU SLBMS -OR- SLBTG

This thread has been dead today..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

I've picked up a new laptop (well, at least new to me, it's actually an older Thinkpad X61s), which means that if I can find the missing pieces, namely the bottom plate and HDD cover, I'll probably be using it most of the time for school, which means that the i7-QM would get to crunch more 

Now the question is, do I put WCG on the x61s?   It's a 1.5GHz C2D, so it's hardly very fast, and it runs a bit hot, but it is _here_...


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2013)

I would run on one core only, so that you can run Word etc. still fast enough.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I would run on one core only, so that you can run Word etc. still fast enough.



Ehh, IMO the only thing it slows down excessively is some games (and only on my dual-core systems with their relatively low computing power.  IMO Word and Firefox work just fine even under load.  I had a Dell Latitude last year that ran BOINC + other stuff fine on its 1.2GHz Core 2 Duo--only issue there was that it threatened to melt when under load for extended periods of time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2013)

Back from a short Holiday and I finally got the servers up and running. Only one problem...If I select CEP2, it only loads one core on both rigs. If I open it up to all other projects, it loads all 48 cores on each rig. Gonna stay with all projects for now and see what kinda production I can get out of these.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Back from a short Holiday and I finally got the servers up and running. Only one problem...If I select CEP2, it only loads one core on both rigs. If I open it up to all other projects, it loads all 48 cores on each rig. Gonna stay with all projects for now and see what kinda production I can get out of these.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Back from a short Holiday and I finally got the servers up and running. Only one problem...If I select CEP2, it only loads one core on both rigs. If I open it up to all other projects, it loads all 48 cores on each rig. Gonna stay with all projects for now and see what kinda production I can get out of these.





When you feel like messing with it....

Check this post for more info (set # of wu's per host to unlimited):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2977819&postcount=59

This_ should _fix that issue 

*EDIT- Justin beat me to it


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 11, 2013)

My Liang D5 just died on me in mg main cruncher.If someone has a water pump that they aren't using and would like to donate it to the cause, I would be most appreciative.
Thanks Guys


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131011/cepsetting.png



I had it set to unlimited already, but may have not saved the correct profile to the rigs. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, assigning the edited profile to your servers on the WCG site should do the trick then.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2013)

Here we are, WCG running on the L7500:





The 1024x768 screen is certainly going to take some getting used to--but I had forgotten how nice a real Thinkpad keyboard is and how much better built it is than the rather disappointing Thinkpad Edge.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Anybody looking for a deal?  I'm not sure how new this stuff is, but looks like it's up _somebody's_ alley
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130927/xs_combo.jpg
> 
> He actually lowered the price to $175 shipped after that first post.



I think he sold this for about $100 shipped


----------



## torgoth (Oct 12, 2013)

linux really does heat things up;
in temp monitor max temp was 67 C(is this even safe?)
and I woke up because it was so hot in the room
and max cpu usage was 101%, not kidding


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2013)

torgoth said:


> linux really does heat things up;
> in temp monitor max temp was 67 C(is this even safe?)
> and I woke up because it was so hot in the room
> and max cpu usage was 101%, not kidding



What CPU is it?  In general, 67C is just fine for Intel CPUs; a bit warm for AMD.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Haven't been posting much for the last couple of days. And that will probably continue for a bit.
I am not well lately.
Not sure what I've got, but when me mum heard about my symptoms, her response was "I hope You didn't catch TB from somewhere. You should get checked, now!"
My mood been down ever since I start feeling unwell. BAH


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Haven't been posting much for the last couple of days. And that will probably continue for a bit.
> I am not well lately.
> Not sure what I've got, but when me mum heard about my symptoms, her response was "I hope You didn't catch TB from somewhere. You should get checked, now!"
> My mood been down ever since I start feeling unwell. BAH



Best wishes and get well, SOON!

I certainly hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 12, 2013)

Going to get the 3930k back in the game.  Work has taken alot out of me (Wish I was 27 not 47).  Casino also has taken a lot 
  Great work to all the crunchers


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2013)

So far I have 108 cores crunchin' for Team TPU. Let me see what else I can throw together around here.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2013)

Please note that we have a private Teamspeak room now as I asked one of the admins to add a room for us. For server information please refer to this discussion:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187932

We can now discuss WCG options and what not in real time.


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far I have 108 cores crunchin' for Team TPU. Let me see what else I can throw together around here.



Awesome! -

'cept I only saw 100 cores on FreeDC (48x2 for the 4P's and a PII Quad)


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> Awesome! -
> 
> 'cept I only saw 100 cores on FreeDC (48x2 for the 4P's and a PII Quad)



Only 100...slacker. As you know it takes time to get the WU's all the way to FreeDC.

I found both my hexs with a nice blue screen this morning. Let it be the 16th soon.


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Only 100...slacker. As you know it takes time to get the WU's all the way to FreeDC.
> 
> I found both my hexs with a nice blue screen this morning. Let it be the 16th soon.



Was just curious about where the other 8 cores/threads were coming from 

The challenge ends on the 14th so you can probably swap over or "no new tasks" your rigs tonight/tomorrow. My main rig is a little too sluggish for me at 100% CEP2 so I'll likely switch it over to regular work tonight


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Was just curious about where the other 8 cores/threads were coming from



*This is where they are coming from...*







Actually I just cranked up the i7-870 that has been sitting dormant for about 6 months now. Won't show up until the next update.

/


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Was just curious about where the other 8 cores/threads were coming from
> 
> The challenge ends on the 14th so you can probably swap over or "no new tasks" your rigs tonight/tomorrow. My main rig is a little too sluggish for me at 100% CEP2 so I'll likely switch it over to regular work tonight



Ahh the 14th. Anyway with the work around WCG wise I will most likely go back to folding. Give me a call when GPU starts up again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2013)

somehow I cleared 3K yesterday... I am somewhat shocked


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So far I have 108 cores crunchin' for Team TPU. Let me see what else I can throw together around here.



That's a lot of cores! 
I have:
AMD 4P (32c 32t)
3930k (6c 12t)
3612QM (4c 8t)
T7500 (2c 2t)
FX8350 (8c 8t)
3770k (4c 8t)
3770k (4c 8t)
2600k (4c 8t)
2700k (4c 8t)
Q6600 (4c 4t)
T9600 (2c 2t)
i3-2100 (2c 4t)
i3-2100 (2c 4t)

or 82 cores--so you're beating me!  
Well done Buck!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's a lot of cores!
> I have:
> AMD 4P (32c 32t)
> 3930k (6c 12t)
> ...



This is what I'm currently running:

Opty 6180SE 4P @ 2.83ghz(48c 48t)
Opty 6176SE 4P @ 2.67ghz(48c 48t)
Core i7-870 @ 3.8ghz(4c 8t)
Phenom II x4 B93 @ 3.7ghz(4c 4t)

Looking forward to trading Cherry pie on and off in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, your AMD setups have an enormous advantage over mine.  Mine's just at 2GHz (as at any higher it had a tendency to lock up) and is of course "only" 32 cores vs 48.  But there are quite a lot of the i7s in here which do also tend to help.  Although the real backbone of my force comes from the 1.6Ghz Core 2 Duo in my laptop 

I look forward to trading blows with you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2013)

What Mobo do you have? The 6128's should handle a hefty overclock(25%) with the right bios.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2013)

How do you guys even get this so many cores machines? I know how Ion got his, but how about you buck nasty?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> How do you guys even get this so many cores machines? I know how Ion got his, but how about you buck nasty?



I think Buck ordered at least one or both of the boards new and scoured various forums for cheap Opterons. I'll let him speak for himself, though. 

Buck, you had the Hyper 212s with the custom mounting hardware you made, right? I thought I remembered that from one of your threads, but it's too late for me to search for it right now lol.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2013)

@James: Ebay or Craigslist, I suppose.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> How do you guys even get this so many cores machines? I know how Ion got his, but how about you buck nasty?



My 4P builds are documented in the below thread.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171252


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What Mobo do you have? The 6128's should handle a hefty overclock(25%) with the right bios.



Supermicro Hsomething-F (can check after class) with the [H] BIOS on it.  When I got the setup shipped down here from Norton it was at 2.2GHz or so and it would lock up under load when left for 24 hours or so---I downclocked it to stock and it's run stable since then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sometime during last night WCG stoppeded crunching and the times on the WU's stood still.. The PC was responsive and allowed a reboot so I am guessing it wasn't a stability issue but maybe bionc just said to hell with it HAHA. It has been doing so good as of the past two or three days will 3K ppd and that is the highest I have seen since I built this POS.


----------



## xvi (Oct 15, 2013)

For those of you who forced CEP2-only workunits for the competition, here's a breakdown of the average points per hour of runtime for each project (and where to change it).


```
CEP2		150.11
FAAH		94.08
SNTS (int)	160.23
CCWP (int)	127.32
HFCC (int)	119.19
```


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Team,

Now that the CEP2 challenge is done... is there any interest in joining up for the *WCG 9th Birthday Challenge* (11/16 thru 11/22) that SETI.Germany is sponsoring?

Links:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35626_lastpage,yes#lastpost

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6195

We participated in prior years and we came very close, with the help of the GPU work, to winning last years *WCG 8th Birthday Challenge *(2nd place) 

Link to the 8th Birthday Challenge results:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5312

Post your interest here first- I will start a planning thread if there is enough interest


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Hey Team,
> 
> Now that the CEP2 challenge is done... is there any interest in joining up for the *WCG 9th Birthday Challenge* (11/16 thru 11/22) that SETI.Germany is sponsoring?
> 
> ...



Which WU's are they running?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in with all the hardware I posses!


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Which WU's are they running?



It's an open/points-based challenge so you can run any/all WCG wu's



BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm in with all the hardware I posses!



--


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea know me Norton, I'm in if its a go. 

The bummer is, I had to part with one of my systems yesterday to be able to pay bills


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2013)

Still crunching with what I have, so why not?


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2013)

Seems like there's enough interest so I started a planning thread here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2997604&postcount=1

Take a look/throw in some ideas- Thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> Hey Team,
> 
> Now that the CEP2 challenge is done... is there any interest in joining up for the *WCG 9th Birthday Challenge* (11/16 thru 11/22) that SETI.Germany is sponsoring?
> 
> ...



Gladly!  I'll still be here at school, so I'll be in 100% as always 

Maybe we'll even get a new project or even GPU stuff by then.


It turns out that my 3770k setup had locked up or something--but it's been restarted and is crunching again.


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2013)

Having some numbers issues myself. I suspect that it's due to sig rig running on an old, slow and mostly filled up 160GB drive at the moment. Any tips on moving WU data over on to a different drive? (Edit: I just remembered how to use Google.)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2013)

why wont my crunching badge update to 4 stars? im averaging 9000 PPD and according to the stickied thread 8000 grants you 4 star.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> why wont my crunching badge update to 4 stars? im averaging 9000 PPD and according to the stickied thread 8000 grants you 4 star.



It might have been adjusted when we had GPU WU's


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2013)

it was left alone as far as i know, i also had 4 stars breifly earlier in the month


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> it was left alone as far as i know, i also had 4 stars breifly earlier in the month



There weren't any changes in the formula. However, if you're close to a star it may come and go with the periodic daily updates (i.e. your 4th star may show after the pm or end of day update but could disappear in the am).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2013)

So...the last couple days I've been dealing with my AMD rig, keeps rebooting info the BIOS screen.  Tried all sorts of different settings.  Its a Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 board.  I've tried different RAM and that didn't help.  Any ideas you guys have for me?  Its not over clocked at all.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> So...the last couple days I've been dealing with my AMD rig, keeps rebooting info the BIOS screen.  Tried all sorts of different settings.  Its a Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 board.  I've tried different RAM and that didn't help.  Any ideas you guys have for me?  Its not over clocked at all.



A lot of complaints @ewEgg on that board:
ASRock 990FX Extreme3 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEF...

Asrock does respond and supplies detailed things to try in the feedback section.... maybe look through there to see if others have same issue?

What psu are you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> A lot of complaints @ewEgg on that board:
> ASRock 990FX Extreme3 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEF...
> 
> Asrock does respond and supplies detailed things to try in the feedback section.... maybe look through there to see if others have same issue?
> ...



Yeah, I bought it off a friend a mine, he RMA'ed it, they replaced the board and I got it off him for like $30, he had built a new PC by the time he got it back.  PSU I believe is a Dell 450W I got from ION a while back, shouldn't be the issue, he ran it with much more power usage than I am.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 18, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I bought it off a friend a mine, he RMA'ed it, they replaced the board and I got it off him for like $30, he had built a new PC by the time he got it back.  PSU I believe is a Dell 450W I got from ION a while back, shouldn't be the issue, he ran it with much more power usage than I am.



You checked the Event Viewer?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2013)

m&m's said:


> You checked the Event Viewer?
> 
> http://www.question-defense.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/windows-7-event-viewer-ntfs-errors.gif



Once it reboots once it won't boot back to windows.  Like it's unstable, well... it is 

I'll try to boot back into again and see if I can access the event viewer.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2013)

> End of the Drug Search for Leishmaniasis Phase 1
> 
> Category: Drug Search for Leishmaniasis
> Tags: Events & Milestones , Project Update
> ...



Source


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2013)

Somehow WCG got suspended when I updated to Win8.1 so I missed out on the entire day. Back up and running now though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok short update on my second cruncher build. I got a G6950 CPU off ebay to flash the motherboard and still the X3430 does not post in it. What I have read is that only some of the H55 boards support Xeons when most P55 support them natively. Im thinking I will start looking for a P55 motherboard to use and trade this H55 off.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 21, 2013)

feelin' super depressed lately. Been gaming almost non-stop to keep my mood at least somewhat up. Lungs are getting worse, too. I should probably get myself checked. But in too bad of a mood to do so. Bah.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 21, 2013)

Get well mate.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2013)

Vinska said:


> feelin' super depressed lately. Been gaming almost non-stop to keep my mood at least somewhat up. Lungs are getting worse, too. I should probably get myself checked. But in too bad of a mood to do so. Bah.



Bro, you ought to get checked ASAP! Perhaps take a break from gaming, maybe it'll help clear the mood and give you time to get your health sorted out. 

Besides, we crunch to help science and to help others, so it would defeat the purpose if you ignore your own symptoms . I don't mean to sound preachy (and sorry if I sound like a mother) but I care, as we all do.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Bro, you ought to get checked ASAP! Perhaps take a break from gaming, maybe it'll help clear the mood and give you time to get your health sorted out.
> 
> Besides, we crunch to help science and to help others, so it would defeat the purpose if you ignore your own symptoms . I don't mean to sound preachy (and sorry if I sound like a mother) but I care, as we all do.



+++++11111 majorly man!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the support, guys!

Gonna get myself checked as soon as my aunt, who is a doctor, gets back from vacation. As I found out today she's on vacation until next week. She's out of the country right now, so I can't do the usual "visit her at home for a checkup" I normally do when she's on vacation otherwise.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

my stars seem to have fixed themselves, 4 star badge now.  Also the move to Ubuntu on my 3570K rig has taken me from 8500 or so PPD to over 10K PPD


----------



## Nordic (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone got any tips on how to get boinc to report your completed work. I want to reinstall windows and am waiting on this work to be reported.

By the way, I will have a 4770k coming online soon. Once I find a stable overclock that is.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 23, 2013)

Projects tab, and then select the project and hit "update". You will need the advanced view for this.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 23, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Projects tab, and then select the project and hit "update". You will need the advanced view for this.



Essentially what I am doing, but it just keeps saying "Communication differed"


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> Anyone got any tips on how to get boinc to report your completed work. I want to reinstall windows and am waiting on this work to be reported.
> 
> By the way, I will have a 4770k coming online soon. Once I find a stable overclock that is.



Just update it from the Projects page in your BOINC Manager- all finished wu's will report. Click "No New Tasks" if you want to finish the work you already have and not get any more.

Congrats on the new setup!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 23, 2013)

No new tasks already set. I was clicking on each on individually and telling it to retry to upload. I did click on the project and told it to update. I still get communication differed.

I got a good idea. How about a restart.


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> No new tasks already set. I was clicking on each on individually and telling it to retry to upload. I did click on the project and told it to update. I still get communication differed.
> 
> I got a good idea. How about a restart.



Check that the time/date is correct first and then try a restart


----------



## Nordic (Oct 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Check that the time/date is correct first and then try a restart



Thanks thanks. I just check the time and it says 4:30 am because I pulled the cmos battery. If I could triple thank I would.


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> Thanks thanks. I just check the time and it says 4:30 am because I pulled the cmos battery.



Time/date is the 1st thing to double check- will make your stats charts in your BOINC Manager look weird too


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 23, 2013)

> Thank you Alex, welcome Daniel
> It is with a mixture of sadness and pride that the Olson Lab and FightAIDS@Home bid a fond farewell to Dr. Alex L. Perryman, who is leaving us to move to the next rung on his professional development ladder. Alex will be joining Joel Freundlich's lab in the Department of Medicine at the Rutgers New Jersey Medical School as a Research Teaching Specialist III. In that position he will be working on tuberculosis research in the Center for Emerging and Re-emerging Pathogens. He also will devote some of his time to analyzing and extending the GO Fight Against Malaria data and, hopefully, developing the second phase of his GO FAM malaria drug discovery project.
> 
> Dr. Perryman has been a highly valued member of our laboratory, and a pivotal member of the FightAIDS@Home team. His early computational work on HIV protease pointed to the possibility of targeting new sites on the enzyme that could synergize with the existing active site inhibitors (and FDA approved drugs), to forestall the development of drug resistance in HIV infected individuals undergoing drug therapy. His insights have spearheaded a significant effort in our new NIH funded HIVE (HIV Interactions in Viral Evolution) Center, which depends upon the computations done on FightAIDS@Home.
> ...



http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35713_offset,0#435617


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2013)

What shitty evening. It has everything to do with work. Fully knowing this has nothing to do with this site, or forum. I will leave it at that.

So, as an addition, if anyone feels offended by anything I post tonight, ....


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2013)

Boy am I glad for today! Yesterday was a major bummer!

Anyways, I have a new goal. Here it is:

Your current goal is:	150,000
Will be reached in x days	48.78
Date	December 12, 2013



I beat the last one by ten days. I'd like to beat this one by 11. 

At least not on the 12th day of the 12th month!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 25, 2013)

*James' Crunching Report:*
So over my weekend, not the same as everyone elses, I got a new haswell system that should be crunching next week. My main back up hdd died. The memory I got for my new haswell system had one dead stick. One of my power supplies died. So now I have to prioritize which cpu will crunch. The 2500k or phenom 965. The 2500k will be the cruncher. From my C2D 6300 system I today got around to confirming the motherboard did die. That systems psu died in flames taking the motherboard with it. I am still unsure if the cpu is dead also. My Amd 5800k system is still crunching strongly surprisingly keeping me in the top 20. I have an i3-2100 ready to crunch, but I got to get around to rma'ing my msi p67 gd53. To summarize, I am down currently but will be coming up with a vengeance and claiming a spot in the top 10!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2013)

james888 said:


> *James' Crunching Report:*
> So over my weekend, not the same as everyone elses, I got a new haswell system that should be crunching next week. My main back up hdd died. The memory I got for my new haswell system had one dead stick. One of my power supplies died. So now I have to prioritize which cpu will crunch. The 2500k or phenom 965. The 2500k will be the cruncher. From my C2D 6300 system I today got around to confirming the motherboard did die. That systems psu died in flames taking the motherboard with it. I am still unsure if the cpu is dead also. My Amd 5800k system is still crunching strongly surprisingly keeping me in the top 20. I have an i3-2100 ready to crunch, but I got to get around to rma'ing my msi p67 gd53. To summarize, I am down currently but will be coming up with a vengeance and claiming a spot in the top 10!!!



Well, it sounds like you've been having a lot of difficulties, but good luck!   



Guys, I'm hella sorry for pretty much being absent from the forum from the past week and a half.  My life has been nearly miserable with tests and homework.  Things should be better for now at least, so there is that.  I will try to play a more active role again!


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Guys, I'm hella sorry for pretty much being absent from the forum from the past week and a half.  My life has been nearly miserable with tests and homework.  Things should be better for now at least, so there is that.  I will try to play a more active role again!



   Some things never change... my 2nd yr of engineering studies was 25 yrs ago and I had similar experiences 

Tips:
- helps to make time to take a break once in awhile
- if night classes are available and part time students are taking them, they may be easier to handle.

Good to see you posting again! 

* my Thanks button is broken


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> * my Thanks button is broken


Been spamming thanks all over the place??????? LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2013)

An upside to the cooler weather here:





It's about 5C right now and this system is sitting right next to an open window 

The stock-clocked i7-3770k is also running at just 45C--amazing for an IVB CPU!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> * my Thanks button is broken



Don't worry, I got him for you 



[Ion] said:


> The stock-clocked i7-3770k is also running at just 45C--amazing for an IVB CPU!



That's really impressive!   That seems uber low for a 3770k

It's ~25*C (78*F) and it feels cool to me  2600k sitting at 59*C right now


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2013)

If we are going to play that game ... 4770k running at 55c. I can't wait to get this thing crunching. I need more stability testing though just to make sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Don't worry, I got him for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not technically stock clocked, it's actually at 3.6GHz (the Biostar board it's on is pretty awful it would seem and doesn't OC well) but I'd say it does well enough 
The AMD FX8350 is also running at sub-35c, also with a Hyper 212+


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally got back to putting together the R3E/i7-970 setup together 


Spoiler: pic (sorry for the crappy quality)












Should have it running tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Finally got back to putting together the R3E/i7-970 setup together
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic (sorry for the crappy quality)
> ...



Looking good, should serve as a nice cruncher and a nice addition to the farm!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Finally got back to putting together the R3E/i7-970 setup together
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic (sorry for the crappy quality)
> ...



About time man


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Is someone on a grand scheme to build an army bit by bit and [re]claim the cherry by force?


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Is someone on a grand scheme to build an army bit by bit and [re]claim the cherry by force?



Only if I showed a pic of a mobo with more than one socket 

This is a replacement of a 6 core PII with a 6c/12t i7.... out of funds for a little while after this is finished


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Only if I showed a pic of a mobo with more than one socket
> 
> This is a replacement of a 6 core PII with a 6c/12t i7.... out of funds for a little while after this is finished



Ehh, you could just add on a dozen i7s or something--that would do it!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys, do you think my new phone with Android 4.1 and a Mediatek 6575M SoC (Single core A9 @ 1 GHz and PowerVR graphics) can handle BOINC for Android well enough? If so, do you think I can use the phone's WiFi by connecting a USB network adapter? You see, I have PC my connected to the internet directly (WAN, AFAIK), therefore I have no router at my student room. Can I establish a connection between my PC and phone via such an adapter through WiFi (801.11g/n/b)?

*Update:* If needed, I would be fine with using e.g. a VM with Linux and Samba. I only ask here because I prefer this to a router for several reasons (but since it isn't I started to doubt about the techncal possibilities).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 28, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Guys, do you think my new phone with Android 4.1 and a Mediatek 6575M SoC (Single core A9 @ 1 GHz and PowerVR graphics) can handle BOINC for Android well enough? If so, do you think I can use the phone's WiFi by connecting a USB network adapter? You see, I have PC my connected to the internet directly (WAN, AFAIK), therefore I have no router at my student room. Can I establish a connection between my PC and phone via such an adapter through WiFi (801.11g/n/b)?
> 
> *Update:* If needed, I would be fine with using e.g. a VM with Linux and Samba. I only ask here because I prefer this to a router for several reasons (but since it isn't I started to doubt about the techncal possibilities).



I don't think you'll get much, a Tegra3 got 400-500 PPD at best, and I don't know what my Nexus 7 2013's Snapdragon S4 Pro would do 24/7, but I would say around 500-600 PPD at best.  You're welcome to try though it will probably just degrade your battery with constant heat.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Yeah, I better don't buy a TP-link USB adapter for like 100-200 PPD and have all the networking hassle. When it comes to the battery, I would remove it assuming I can operate the phone on e-grid power.


----------



## xvi (Oct 28, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> When it comes to the battery, I would remove it assuming I can operate the phone on e-grid power.



Often not. Even if it would let you, these types of devices often use more than 1 amp under load. When charging, the battery pretty much acts as a capacitor to provide extra current under high load.

Computing on ARM has interested me though. Of particular interest to me is the HP Moonshot ARM server, currently only available with Intel Atom processors. Still, an army of high efficiency, low power processors should provide some pretty good compute power.

(Also, I think it looks rather nice)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2013)

What would a dual AMD Opteron 6128 Magny-Cours 2.0GHz setup net in PPD?  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What would a dual AMD Opteron 6128 Magny-Cours 2.0GHz setup net in PPD?  Anyone have any ideas?


Because WCG has no early return bonuses(like in F@H), production should be somewhat linear per CPU. You must populate 4 memory dimms per CPU to get it optimized(Quad channel memory) and a SuperMicro H8Q board would allow overclocking(with [H]NextGenOCBios). With that said and based on Kai's rig,...you should expect approx 10K ppd+/- from a dual 6128 setup @ stock clocks. The 6128's are known to be good overclockers(20-25%). The price of the Moboards are the major hurdles.

If you decide to go 4P x12 MagnyCours, my 4P-6180 rig has done 49K in a single day.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What would a dual AMD Opteron 6128 Magny-Cours 2.0GHz setup net in PPD?  Anyone have any ideas?



Under Linux about 9.5-10K. A used 3930K@4GHz would do better + you save money on the board.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw a guy who's selling a complete (?) rig for $300 shipped.  Thinking about it if he would take something decent in trade (partial at least).


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

I have now deemed my 4770k completely stable at 4.4ghz. Installing boinc... 

I also found this new, so new its in beta, project. It looks interesting to me. http://mindmodeling.org/


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2013)

Got the X58/i7-970 rig all put together and it fires up fine 

Having some issue with the HDD- can't access thru Linux or W7 install but the BIOS sees it fine? 

It's late and I'm tired so I'll leave it until tomorrow and try a different HDD


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

Found a lancool case + 430w psu for $10 on my local craigslist. That alone might get my phenom rig back up.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Got the X58/i7-970 rig all put together and it fires up fine
> 
> Having some issue with the HDD- can't access thru Linux or W7 install but the BIOS sees it fine?
> 
> It's late and I'm tired so I'll leave it until tomorrow and try a different HDD



pre-OS driver?


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> pre-OS driver?



Is something like this necessary on some boards? If so it would be the 1st time I came across it.

It's a Rampage Extreme III and I believe I've tried all of the various modes (AHCI, IDE, etc..). Also, tried the SATA III controller side w/o success (board has 6xSATA 2.0 and 2xSATA 3.0)

I'll go through the manual again when I get home tonight to see if I missed something


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2013)

I had finally convinced a friend of mine to let me test the X3430 in his P55 board and IT POSTED! unfortunately for me I need to sell it to pickup BF4 and a cooler for this G6950 so I threw it up on ebay at half the price of the current X3430 listings to see if it would sell quick. If anyone is interested PM me and I can link you to the ebay post.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is something like this necessary on some boards? If so it would be the 1st time I came across it.
> 
> It's a Rampage Extreme III and I believe I've tried all of the various modes (AHCI, IDE, etc..). Also, tried the SATA III controller side w/o success (board has 6xSATA 2.0 and 2xSATA 3.0)
> 
> I'll go through the manual again when I get home tonight to see if I missed something



I am thinking I ran a RAID 0 w/ two 256GB SSD's when I last used that board...
I believe I used the Marvell raid controller. Never needed a pre-os driver. Make sure all of the RAID settings are disabled.


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I am thinking I ran a RAID 0 w/ two 256GB SSD's when I last used that board...
> I believe I used the Marvell raid controller. Never needed a pre-os driver. Make sure all of the RAID settings are disabled.



I reset the BIOS and still no dice.... the 160GB drive I was using seems to have an issue, grabbed an 80GB that I had laying around and Windows is installing now?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 29, 2013)

What partition table did you format the dysfunctional drive with? It must be a DOS parttition table (good old mbr) to let it work on non-EFI motherboards (not GPT).


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

Posting from linux mint on my 2500k machine...


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> What partition table did you format the dysfunctional drive with? It must be a DOS parttition table (good old mbr) to let it work on non-EFI motherboards (not GPT).



The 160GB drive was only identified in the BIOS setup- tried to install to Ubuntu and Win7 and neither OS could see it. Not sure what happened to it- it was a used drive that could have busted during shipping 

The 80GB was picked up by Win7 and I had it partitioned, formatted, and Windows installed in less 15 minutes. 

*Note- iirc I got both of these drives and another 160GB in the same shipment and this is the first one to give me a problem

*** UPDATE- It lives!!!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2013)

Norton, I had a hdd like that. I did a low level scan with something out of hirensboot cd to see if there was any problems with it. That hdd had about three dozen errors about 1/3 the way through the hdd. I partitioned out that portion of the hdd and I could then install windows to it. Although the hdd is a peice of junk as slow as a usb drive; Maybe even slower. Took overnight to install windows to it. That hdd died with my c2d 6300 system.


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> Norton, I had a hdd like that. I did a low level scan with something out of hirensboot cd to see if there was any problems with it. That hdd had about three dozen errors about 1/3 the way through the hdd. I partitioned out that portion of the hdd and I could then install windows to it. Although the hdd is a peice of junk as slow as a usb drive; Maybe even slower. Took overnight to install windows to it. That hdd died with my c2d 6300 system.



This is my suspect HDD repair tool:





Directions- use vigorously until it no longer resembles a computer part


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2013)

Boinc installed and running on Linux mint 13 maya with my 2500k at 4.5ghz! I am hoping for pie towards the end of the week.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmm, kinda quiet this morning. Well, unless you count the Red vs. Green flame wars watering a few threads.

Anyways. 

If there was a way to convey the need for something to change, physically...Like, if I could pull out a 'Need for Change' mood rock, and show it to someone that could change things...Mine would be too hot to touch!

That is not to say I am unhappy, just not optimized. Like, behind this door? Hell. This door here? Life Upgrade!

Hell is right inside the door, Life upgrade is a door to a loooong hallway!

Or, rather, The loooong hallway is full of doors. I seemed to have wandered through one of them, and I am wondering how to get back to my hallway!

I guess what I am trying to say, I mean that work sucks. My schedule is rotten, the chain of command is corrupted and my new job is stressing me out. 

Yea, that's it.

Rant over.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 30, 2013)

well, my production is going to be down for the foreseeable future, BF 4 is just to awesome


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> Boinc installed and running on Linux mint 13 maya with my 2500k at 4.5ghz! I am hoping for pie towards the end of the week.



Your output looks great today! 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=829603



Arjai said:


> _some stuff about red and green doors...._
> I guess what I am trying to say, I mean that work sucks. My schedule is rotten, the chain of command is corrupted and my new job is stressing me out.
> 
> Yea, that's it.
> ...


Work frequently sucks for a lot of us.... do what you can to keep building positive karma and hang in there.



AlienIsGOD said:


> well, my production is going to be down for the foreseeable future, BF 4 is just to awesome


We knew that was coming.... take a break from 11/16 thru 11/22 if you can.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2013)

@Norton, I saw that. Looks pretty darn good. Its only noon. I can't imagine where it stops.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 31, 2013)

"I am 12 years old and what is this?"


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2013)

Vinska said:


> "I am 12 years old and what is this?"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I know what a Beta is! 

I don't know what a 'lapkricio 10 d', is. 

Oh and Happy Birthday!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I don't know what a 'lapkričio 10 d', is.


10th of November.
Let's just say I've got

```
vinis@g44:~$ env | grep LC_TIME
LC_TIME=lt_LT.UTF-8
```



Arjai said:


> Oh and Happy Birthday!


Birthday? 
Who's Birthday is it?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 10th of November.
> Let's just say I've got
> 
> ```
> ...




```
arjai@TPU:~w/no$ envies| u code RE_ADERS
NO_TIME=not_LEARNED.DUMMY-0
```

You are 12 years old! How did you do that? And can I have some?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 31, 2013)

*sigh* See this.

Also: I'm 23, man.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

Vinska said:


> "I am 12 years old and what is this?"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yup, I got some as well


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *sigh* See this.
> 
> Also: I'm 23, man. http://imageshack.us/a/img690/5658/orange1.gif



*Sigh* See THIS

Did you forget your cup of sarcasm this morning?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 31, 2013)

it's http:// and not http//


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2013)

Vinska said:


> it's http:// and not http// http://imageshack.us/a/img140/3281/dopew.gif



Some how, it did, http://http:// yadada.
In the process of clicking on that, one got: http// yadada.



MeThinks, I cancelled the link window, since it is a pop up that would not allow anything else. Opened new tab, copied URL, clicked the link button, pasted the link, hit OK.

Apparently, when I cancelled, it actually put the default http:// on my linked, THIS, word. So, when I did it again, it added to it!



_So there!_


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Some how, it did, http://http:// yadada.
> In the process of clicking on that, one got: http// yadada.
> 
> 
> ...



No idea what you guys are talking about 

regarding Beta's- I have around 6 of them waiting to run 
Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=436234

Only 10k work units total- get em' while they last!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> No idea what you guys are talking about !



You're not alone


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> regarding Beta's- I have around 6 of them waiting to run



Yea, yada yada, where the hell are the GPU work units? ANSWER ME!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2013)

I got 1 beta.

I was thinking about longevity of gpu's. Like low power gpu's last longer. Like I love my old 9800gt eco. Its single slot, low power, and I don't care if I break it. Its my back up gpu. It still can play games half decently too. Say I had a power hungry dual slot 9800gtx... I would not be as happy with it for this long. I wonder if the same can apply to cpu's.


----------



## xvi (Oct 31, 2013)

I kind of like the idea of the more recent crossfire technology. I think the term they made for it is "Zero core" or something. Basically that in 2D mode, all extra cards are effectively turned off. Whether or not it's more efficient is another story, but it's a nice touch.

Also, no betas for me.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Got a record WU recently. Surpasses my previous record by a large margin (the previous one was 479 points) 




I also just noticed it took 13.37 hours to complete


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, yada yada, where the hell are the GPU work units? ANSWER ME!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe.  No sight anywhere.  Nor sight of the new project that was being talked about.  I demand more crunching material!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2013)

So my 2500k at 4.5ghz on Linux got about a 30% boost. I am getting 7k ppd off it! My 4770k gets 6k ppd on windows. I wish I could pair it with Linux but I need windows on at least one machine.

Question:
Are all Linux distro's equally efficient or are some more so? I am running on mint but would lubuntu or other distro net me more performance?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2013)

They seem to all be equally efficient, or at least pretty much so.  I've noticed no appreciable difference between Linux Mint and Ubuntu, at least.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2013)

> The objective of the Lubuntu project is to create a variant of Ubuntu that is lighter, less resource hungry and more energy-efficient by using lightweight applications and LXDE, The Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment, as its default GUI.



I don't think lubuntu would help at all. It just uses less resources which I don't think makes up for much. Maybe an entirely different variant.


This little review here seems to answer my question. Not done googling.

From said review:


> there is no tier-one Linux desktop distribution that is significantly faster than the other binary distributions


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2013)

I have Ubuntu Server and the Xubuntu interface on my AMD Opteron system, which I think is working very nicely.  For day-to-day stuff I do prefer the Ubuntu or Kubuntu interface, but for just SSH'ing all I needed was a GUI to set things up.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2013)

After doing more research it appears most, if not all, the performance benefits come right down the kernel. So as long as you have the latest Linux kernel you should be dandy.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2013)

Got a 970 Extreme3 for what amounts to spare change. The USB ports don't work for some reason  I looked at the fuses and they seem to be fine.  Well, whatever, nothing a $10 card can't solve. 

There's a sort of Black Friday coming in two weeks over here. I'll see if I can set up another cruncher.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Got a 970 Extreme3 for what amounts to spare change. The USB ports don't work for some reason  I looked at the fuses and they seem to be fine.  Well, whatever, nothing a $10 card can't solve.
> 
> There's a sort of Black Friday coming in two weeks over here. I'll see if I can set up another cruncher.



Oh no!  Competition for #5 pie spot!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> Oh no!  Competition for #5 pie spot!



That seems fair 

#1 and 2 duke it out, 
#3 and 4 fight it out, 
#5 and 6 ought to battle as well 

It's like a gladiator arena in here, except no one dies and everyone wins


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That seems fair
> 
> #1 and 2 duke it out,
> #3 and 4 fight it out,
> ...



I am two power supplies, two hdd's, and an RMA away from competing for the 3-4 spot. I got a phenom and i3-2100 just sitting here. Finding space for this many rigs is getting difficult though. Time is all I need. They will come online.


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am two power supplies, two hdd's, and an RMA away from *competing for the 3-4 spot*. I got a phenom and i3-2100 just sitting here. Finding space for this many rigs is getting difficult though. Time is all I need. They will come online.



Come on up! 

However, the i7-970 I have coming online may have something to say about it 

*P.S> PM t_ski on HDD's- he usually has a few he'll give you a good deal on.


----------



## xvi (Nov 4, 2013)

The dual 2.3 GHz Xeon (8c/8t) server I was borrowing was shut off over the weekend (not sure why), but it did manage a little over 6k PPD when it was going. It's a Dell 2950 with dual Xeon E5345 procs. They can be found on eBay fairly inexpensively (couple hundred?).

Just an interesting thing to note, I think.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> Oh no!  Competition for #5 pie spot!



MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!! You won't even know what hit you.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys, been busy lately but finally making an effort to maintain my farm again now that my parents new facility has been up and running for a week (9 months too late). To start, I removed all the GPUs from my ATX 3770K system and made it my first Mint machine. Ubuntu is officially off my Linux list now because I have seen the light lol.

I purchased a Q9550/ASUS Max2Formula/8GB DDR2 from a forum member a month ago but finally got that running and crunching at 3.8GHz just this weekend. The Dell Dimension E520, QX6800, 4GB DDR2 and a GTX 460 were given to a nice lady friend of mine a month ago, and the Athlon X2 AM2 and Xeon X3210/Lenovo board/some DDR2 were sold to a forum member a couple weeks ago. My E7500 AGP system is dismantled for now (no DDR2 left), and I plan on resurrecting the Opteron 170 and maybe even the Dimension 8300 for fun. I still have my four i7 systems and my parents pretty much booted me off of their AMD machines so that's the state I have been in for the recent past. On the folding side, I should have my third Tahiti and the 7770 going again after a long hiatus from F@H, but everything else has pretty much been running the whole time. Hopefully everything has been going smoothly for our other team members. I've been lurking the threads once in a while but haven't really been here otherwise. 

My first Mint screenshot:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Ubuntu is officially off my Linux list now because I have seen the light lol


It's kinda funny what the lure of more PPD will make us do to learn an alien OS. Glad to hear everything is well and your rampin' up production.

BTW, the Q9550 was/is my favorite CPU of all time. Much respect for that Core2 Quad beast!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 5, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's kinda funny what the lure of more PPD will make us do to learn an alien OS. Glad to hear everything is well and your rampin' up production.
> 
> BTW, the Q9550 was/is my favorite CPU of all time. Much respect for that Core2 Quad beast!!!



Yeah, I was quite surprised when I started OCing this combo and it just kept going and going and going until I hit a wall at 4GHz. It has 4x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066 modules and the P45 easily runs all of them at 1075MHz 2.1v all day. I literally just set the RAM voltage and the board handled everything else, vcore is currently 1.375v.

Linux isn't too foreign for me, but it's my first day with Mint. I had to condense the GPUs to the Windows machines for F@H and anything that isn't running a GPU is getting Mint treatment, whether it was a Windows 7 machine or an Ubuntu one.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *P.S> PM t_ski on HDD's- he usually has a few he'll give you a good deal on.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I was quite surprised when I started OCing this combo and it just kept going and going and going until I hit a wall at 4GHz. It has 4x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066 modules and the P45 easily runs all of them at 1075MHz 2.1v all day. I literally just set the RAM voltage and the board handled everything else, vcore is currently 1.375v.
> 
> Linux isn't too foreign for me, but it's my first day with Mint. I had to condense the GPUs to the Windows machines for F@H and anything that isn't running a GPU is getting Mint treatment, whether it was a Windows 7 machine or an Ubuntu one.



Mint is pretty must just a set-and-leave it OS I've found.  Two of my Mint systems have been up for a month and a half at this point:






I've also moved the spare i7-3770k system I have into a spare Antec Sonata case I had laying around.  It's running in a quite minimal configuration, but the presence of a case fan means that I can finally remove the CPU fan, which has been rattling for quite a while.  With the rear fan the CPU is still running pretty cool (peaked at about 65C earlier).  Much quieter too.  Now I just need to find a case for the FX8350 and I can clean things up even more


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2013)

Kai, I have a cheap Xion case if you're interested.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 5, 2013)

WCG said:
			
		

> 04 Nov 2013
> 
> 
> Paper published about the database of results from The Clean Energy Project
> ...



I will try to get a directer link to the paper so that no accounts need to be created by those without university access to it.

*Edit:* the University search engine did not find it.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Got several more beta WUs. And the WU I got on the machine sitting in my university error'd out. And I say... the error log gives spectacular amounts of information. But most interesting was this line:

```
Linked PDB Filename : c:\projects\wcgridAustinWorkspace\scienceApps\MCM1\x64\Release\wcgrid_mcm1_prod_64.pdb
```
It appears the project for which these beta WUs are for is named MCM1
Now I am super curious what this "MCM1" stands for. 
Must be some new project. Excited! Excited! Excited! New badges to earn!
Also, could it be that after sorting out the CPU WUs this particular project will start working on GPU WUs, too? AWW GEE WIZ I HOPE THEY DO!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Kai, I have a cheap Xion case if you're interested.



I actually have a spare case at home (that I won in an earlier competition)--I just need to get it here from Chapel Hill.  Will probably pick it up over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2013)

CEP 2 Wu's were causing BSOD's on my haswell system. I turned them off on WCG site. With in boinc I updated the project, told it to check local preferences, and to read the config file. I am still getting them though. I am aborting CEP2 units on site for the moment. How do I stop them from coming at all?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you by any chance have that system assigned to a specific device profile?  If so, what WUs is it set to get?


----------



## Arjai (Nov 5, 2013)

Looky what I got!! Never thought I would ever get one on my laptop, only connected to internet a few hours a day...Oh well. I hope it goes well!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2013)

It's alive!!! 

Got the i7-970 crunching and a GTX 580 folding atm


----------



## Arjai (Nov 5, 2013)

Had to hook up my hot spot the get the Beta to finish downloading, because the 802.11g router here at the bar is shared with the bandwidth hogging electronic jukebox.

But, it is now running! Only an hour and a half later, should have hooked it up sooner!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 5, 2013)

I am wondering, since my two USB2 slots are filled with my hotspot and phone charger, what would happen if I plugged my Logitech mouse thingy into the USB3 I have unused, at the moment. Not even sure it would fit?

Any thoughts?

It appears like it would fit...will it ef up the wifi connector? over power it, or something?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> It's alive!!!
> 
> Got the i7-970 crunching and a GTX 580 folding atm
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131105/i7970WCGandFAH.jpg



Awesome!  These 6C i7s are sweet


----------



## xvi (Nov 5, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I am wondering, since my two USB2 slots are filled with my hotspot and phone charger, what would happen if I plugged my Logitech mouse thingy into the USB3 I have unused, at the moment. Not even sure it would fit?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> It appears like it would fit...will it ef up the wifi connector? over power it, or something?



It's backwards compatible. If it fits, it will work.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Looky what I got!! Never thought I would ever get one on my laptop, only connected to internet a few hours a day...Oh well. I hope it goes well!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131105/Capture050.jpg



I got some of those too.  I am wondering if the number at the end of the WU relates somehow back to a version of BOINC.  The FA@H Vine WU's in my queue are 7.06 and my client is 7.0.64, which is the client that was current when the Vina WU's were released.  Makes me think these might be a regular unit (if they pass BETA) when the 7.2.2X client comes out.

Just speculation, but it's probably more of a coincidence than anything.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 5, 2013)

xvi said:


> It's backwards compatible. If it fits, it will work.



I thought so, but was a little leery about trying it. Just wanted to bounce it off the knowledgeable base of TPU! Anyways, it's a non-issue now that my phone is fully charged.  



t_ski said:


> I got some of those too.  I am wondering if the number at the end of the WU relates somehow back to a version of BOINC.  The FA@H Vine WU's in my queue are 7.06 and my client is 7.0.64, which is the client that was current when the Vina WU's were released.  Makes me think these might be a regular unit (if they pass BETA) when the 7.2.2X client comes out.
> 
> Just speculation, but it's probably more of a coincidence than anything.



Seems to be running fine. Personally, I think the numbers at the end of the WU are unrelated to the BOINC version and simply generated by the WU for their own purposes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2013)

Sigh. My mobo in my dorm room rig has been stable for only a few weeks. Again some failed units in BOINC (other projects than WCG), again the NB and CPU clocks were a bit "off" with a few MHz. And now a Gentoo installation that used to work hangs once I start X and XFCE (or at least it does no longer respond to the KB and mouse).

Since the CPU (E8400) and the RAM seem okay to me, I suppose it is time to find some (used) LGA775 mobo? I could use this as an excuse to upgrade but because I am not willing to sped more than 80ish euro on the CPU I do not think that that is worthwile. So I guess I will make a WTB thread. Please shoot me a PM if you got offers (please keep in mind I am from the Netherlands).


----------



## Nordic (Nov 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Do you by any chance have that system assigned to a specific device profile?  If so, what WUs is it set to get?



I just double checked the device profiles. I have everything under the home profile which I have every project but CEP2 checked.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2013)

That's odd.  And yet you're still getting CEP2 WUs?  What if you assign it to the default profile, as a test?


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2013)

First BETA ran in just under 4 hrs. less than half the estimated time. I wonder if the next one will do as well.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Sigh. My mobo in my dorm room rig has been stable for only a few weeks. Again some failed units in BOINC (other projects than WCG), again the NB and CPU clocks were a bit "off" with a few MHz. And now a Gentoo installation that used to work hangs once I start X and XFCE (or at least it does no longer respond to the KB and mouse).
> 
> Since the CPU (E8400) and the RAM seem okay to me, I suppose it is time to find some (used) LGA775 mobo? I could use this as an excuse to upgrade but because I am not willing to sped more than 80ish euro on the CPU I do not think that that is worthwile. So I guess I will make a WTB thread. Please shoot me a PM if you got offers (please keep in mind I am from the Netherlands).



I found this mega deal on E-bay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...Hz-6MB-LGA1155-CPU-cooler-paste-/181251251628

Any red flags? I know it is very cheap, but the guy is in good standing so, I don't know. He does not do returns though so that may be a bad thing in case I wouldn't be able to get that CPU "24/7" stable.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 6, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I found this mega deal on E-bay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...Hz-6MB-LGA1155-CPU-cooler-paste-/181251251628
> 
> Any red flags? I know it is very cheap, but the guy is in good standing so, I don't know. He does not do returns though so that may be a bad thing in case I wouldn't be able to get that CPU "24/7" stable.



I doubt it will stay that price. 3 days left.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2013)

I think I might have a look on saturday to see where it has ended up at. There is no "buy now" price so it might as well get up by auto-bids to 60ish or more.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 6, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I think I might have a look on saturday to see where it has ended up at. There is no "buy now" price so it might as well get up by auto-bids to 60ish or more.



If I can, I always wait for the last 5 seconds to do an ebay bid. I usually get them that way.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 7, 2013)

*Pardon me, need to vent...*

For two days I have brewing. 

Work has been a nightmare of enormous shit, pardon my French, now and continuously throughout this post.

The level of incompetence, under staffing and complete ignorance of the hell it is causing me, by those in charge, is going to come to a tumultuous end. Soon.

Be it by vocal interaction or physical violence, is anyone's best guess.

I am either going to be a valued employee or, possibly jailed.

I am not faking this. I am incensed with the current situation and it is gonna change, one way, or another.

I can be reasonable, with reasonable people, but I am also a trained asshole with enough street cred to scare the shit out of most anyone that dares me. I am also a trained fighter, 5 wins in the ring, including an honorary Black Belt for a TKO of some Karate champ.

Point is. I am, surely, sick of the current situation. I hope I find some sort of channel of communication, lest things get stupid.

I find myself with a list of what to lose. It is short.

Sorry, I am, obviously a bit out of sorts. Thank you for letting me vent.

I love this place, and this Team, and crunching for a better cause. I am pursuing a welding career, at school, which is on hold due to lack of funds. There's the 'Pro' list.

Burn the rest.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you're going through so much Arjai 

Good thread for venting here:
http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?t=2225


----------



## Arjai (Nov 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that you're going through so much Arjai
> 
> Good thread for venting here:
> http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?t=2225



General nonsense. Right.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

Arjai said:


> General nonsense. Right.



ignore the title- didn't mean anything by that 

We have our own thread there:
http://www.generalnonsense.net/showpost.php?p=98211&postcount=1

Been idle for awhile but it's there


----------



## Nordic (Nov 7, 2013)

General nonsense is TPU's sister site for non tech related discussions. A Marxist and I got a little heated once and were told we should move there. Pretty much the same community over there.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2013)

My wife didn't like the General Nonsense site when she found the Official Hot Girl thread.  I don't remember how it came about exactly; I think she was going through my phone and saw that thread or the history....   Women :shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2013)

Remember when the Daily Pie thread was hooked on coffee?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Remember when the Daily Pie thread was hooked on coffee?



Oh boy do I


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> My wife didn't like the General Nonsense site when she found the Official Hot Girl thread.  I don't remember how it came about exactly; I think she was going through my phone and saw that thread or the history....   Women :shadedshu



Funny how that happens.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 7, 2013)

If I sold my phenom 965 my i3-2100 and my msi p67 gd53 I could get a fx8320 which would be about the same ppd as the two sold cpu's. All I would need is one psu. I think I got a new plan...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2013)

Arjai, GN is called like that because it used to be a part of the TPU under that name (non-tech section). Norton did not mean anything unkind.

We feel for you, really.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh look, my first beta WU! No worries BTW, it is running on the system I have at my parents place and not on my unstable main pc.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

>get a third batch of beta WUs on my main box
>set the CPU clock to lowest possible - 1.4 GHz to farm up some running time for the Beta badge
*deeeeeeeeeeerp*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Just got two more on my ULV Core2 Duo.  I also have a batch running on the i7 QM 

Just 26 days more runtime and I'll have a gold badge in Beta


----------



## xvi (Nov 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> >get a third batch of beta WUs on my main box
> >set the CPU clock to lowest possible - 1.4 GHz to farm up some running time for the Beta badge
> *deeeeeeeeeeerp*



Wait, does that work?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

xvi said:


> Wait, does that work?



Yes.  I don't do it because I think it's dishonest, but slowing down the CPU increases the runtime/WU, so you get more hours towards a specific badge.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yes.  I don't do it because I think it's dishonest, but slowing down the CPU increases the runtime/WU, so you get more hours towards a specific badge.



Easy for You to speak with Your OMFD 9001 COARS


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Easy for You to speak with Your OMFD 9001 COARS



Sorry, I'm not trying to make any value judgement on your actions.  Personally, I'm not going to slow down the CPU just to get extra runtime, as my goal here is science > all else.  But if you're badge-hunting it's a legitimate way to do so.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't like it much myself and I would not do it were the beta WUs not so darn rare. As with those, luck in getting them in the first place is more important the ability and willingness to crunch. And when luck does smile, supplies are always very limited and happen only once every long while. *sigh*
I this made me decide to use this trick on one of my machines for a bit, even if I myself have mixed feelings about it.
And I see You point where You, [Ion], say it's dishonest - as I totally agree with You. Yet I consider it significantly less dishonest compared to letting other crunchers "help" with a badge, as I am still using only the crunching resources I muster on my own. I could never get myself into doing that. =S
*sigh* not the most pleasant subject to be discussing about. All those grey areas and whatnot...

P.S. To those who did not notice: I updated my Linux Cruncher guide today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2013)

My I7-920 is still running strong at work but since BF4 came out I pause it on breaks to get a round in or two. My second 24/7 cruncher is awaiting either a cooler or cooler parts that I can rig one that I already have up but its been a slow process.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

The power usage is the equalizer in the ppd vs runtime debate

High frequency + work unit= more ppd/less runtime

Low frequency + work unit= less ppd/more runtime

Power usage is approximately equal to complete a work unit= non-issue imho (cruncher decides how he wishes to process a job)

The only thing I would consider "cheating" would be trying to manipulate the code on a work unit to get ppd/runtime w/o actually doing the work. This effectively cheats the sciences we're working for out of the good work we're supposed to be doing for them*

*iirc- this had occurred with a Team last year and WCG caught it and they took away credit from the Team for a lot of the work that was done.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 7, 2013)

A team actually cheated.. really. Just wow. I like to get high ppd and all but all that really matters is that I am actually crunching.


----------



## xvi (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm quite torn between the two. I like badges, but I also like science. 

FFFIIIIINEE. Science wins.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

james888 said:


> A team actually cheated.. really. Just wow. I like to get high ppd and all but all that really matters is that I am actually crunching.




It was mentioned here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2889743&postcount=22634


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

xvi said:


> I'm quite torn between the two. I like badges, but I also like science.
> 
> FFFIIIIINEE. Science wins.



MEANWHILE, my dilemma: "I'm quite torn between NOT having an empty hole in the badge list and science / not slowing down my computer to an unresponsive crawl"

Meeeeeeeh... not having a hole wins.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> MEANWHILE, my dilemma: "I'm quite torn between NOT having an empty hole in the badge list and science / not slowing down my computer to an unresponsive crawl"
> 
> Meeeeeeeh... not having a hole wins.



Ehh, I bet that the 1.4GHz FX8 is still faster to use than a 1.6GHz UM Core2 Duo


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, probably. Assuming "supplies last". And it seems with what I do get I won't be hitting a bronze any time soon nonetheless.
Aww well, that batch-of-seven is almost done. Gonna start crunching full-speed again Real Soon Now™.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 7, 2013)

Free-DC is glitching. Showing >200% of real ppd


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh my! Something's definitelly wrong! As according to it, I did 25k in two thirds of a WCG day. But only some of us have elevated points - as in the mean time, some people are in the range of expected points for them. Hmmm...
*goes to look at my results page*

EDIT: Hmmm... might be related to the fact my 15+ pages of pending validations got cleared. But IDK...


----------



## xvi (Nov 7, 2013)

If they don't fix it soon, Buck and Ion's pie tonight will be scary. o.0


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Scary? More like "I think we have GPU work again"


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> EDIT: Hmmm... might be related to the fact my 15  pages of pending validations got cleared. But IDK...



No, it's a glitch. The individual user pages show the real ppd per host.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Oh look, my first beta WU! No worries BTW, it is running on the system I have at my parents place and not on my unstable main pc.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/betaunit.png



I have 10 of those 7.24 Beta's running on my main rig right now.  Total completion time ranges between 1:37 and 4:20.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> No, it's a glitch. The individual user pages show the real ppd per host.



Aye. Noticed that. But it is no longer relevant as it seems Free-DC unglitched itself


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

FreeDC seems to be working OK now....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2013)

Some good news!!! pictures soon and screen shots!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Scary? More like "I think we have GPU work again"



You got my hopes up for a minute...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2013)

I hope we get some more of these Beta's - I just noticed that I'm now over 11 days!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I hope we get some more of these Beta's - I just noticed that I'm now over 11 days!



Awesome!  I got something like ten days worth of them today--now just about two weeks of runtime away from the gold badge


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2013)

If any USA members need a good cheap cooler. $15 on newegg tonight.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3012843#post3012843


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> If any USA members need a good cheap cooler. $15 on newegg tonight.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3012843#post3012843



Looks like another Hyper212/Xigmatek Gaia equivalent.  A great price and they work quite nicely.
Bought one


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Looks like another Hyper212/Xigmatek Gaia equivalent.  A great price and they work quite nicely.
> Bought one



I believe it is just barely a step up above those. By the way, this was the first heatsink I ever had to read the instructions for. Performs great.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 8, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I found this mega deal on E-bay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...Hz-6MB-LGA1155-CPU-cooler-paste-/181251251628
> 
> Any red flags? I know it is very cheap, but the guy is in good standing so, I don't know. He does not do returns though so that may be a bad thing in case I wouldn't be able to get that CPU "24/7" stable.



I might go with this instead:







Should give decent performance and is supposed to not be too power hungry. I suppose Windows 8 is a bad idea for BOINCers? I am asking because I will need a new key anyway and wondered whether Win 8.1 would be worthwile over Win 7 (esp. since it is an UEFI board).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

If you want a Windows 7 key I can get you one at a very reasonable price 


Also, I have a potential new cruncher in the works--stay tuned for details


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks mate.  

I will send a pm about that soon.

And cool to read about another cruncher being added to your farm.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2013)

Another article posted regarding the work the CEP2 Team is doing:

http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/2013/11/big-data-solar-cells


----------



## Arjai (Nov 8, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I might go with this instead:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131108/partslist.png
> 
> Should give decent performance and is supposed to not be too power hungry. I suppose Windows 8 is a bad idea for BOINCers? I am asking because I will need a new key anyway and wondered whether Win 8.1 would be worthwile over Win 7 (esp. since it is an UEFI board).



Win8, or 8.1, still works on UEFI boards, to the best of my knowledge. The board will just not support the "Instant On" feature due to older design features...something about Compatibility Modules? Anyways, that is what I remember from something I read, sometime ago.

Also, not positive, methinks win8 is a bit more efficient, across the board...BOINC, Gaming, Task Manager...aside from the stupid Metro, supposedly a better design with 8.1.

Still haven't made the jump to 8.1, lethargic? Maybe. Unwilling? Likely. Afraid of the Danger?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I will send a pm about that soon.
> 
> And cool to read about another cruncher being added to your farm.



Indeed!  It might finally be time to retire the C2Ds, but we'll see....


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2013)

*Anyone close to a Microcenter?*

Would love to get a couple of these boards:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/383658/A880GZ_AM3_880G_AMD_mATX_Motherboard

They are rare atm and for $29.99 they are a steal!!!

FX support up to FX-8350, 880G/SB850 chipsets, and mATX (better setup than those 760G boards)

If anyone is near a Microcenter and is willing to grab a couple for me please let me know!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2013)

New cruncher up!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Time to update that siggy, eh? 

Edit: I say, do I see a new project - Mapping Cancer Markers?
And is it just me or did WCG change its site layout a bit?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

Yup, I just saw a few WUs for it on my i3 system! 
All of my systems have been switched over effective immediately 
Badge time 

And yes, the site layout has been changed--not sure what I think of this 

Here's the new page for it:
Mapping Cancer Markers and here.  It's also from the University of Toronto (just like HCC was) so I'm hopeful that it will also be GPU-accelerated


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2013)

Man this CPU runs kinda cool. About 49/50 deg at 100% on a crappy stock aluminum cooler


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 9, 2013)

Do any of you knows if HCC used Double Precision (FP64) in GPUs? Was thinking about going for a R9 290 but it seems that AMD has duped FP64 to 1/8 (it was 1/4 on 7000 series).

If MCM is indeed GPU accelerated and it uses FP64 I think I'll be getting another 7970 instead.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Do any of you knows if HCC used Double Precision in GPUs? Was thinking about going for a R9 290 but it seems that AMD has duped DP to 1/8 (it was 1/4 on 7000 series).
> 
> If MCM is indeed GPU accelerated and it uses DP I think I'll be getting another 7970.



HCC scaled nearly linear vs number of SP's so I don't believe DP is an issue*

*case in point- 7770's have no DP capabilities at all iirc


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2013)

Yup, that sounds right.  I don't think it matters for WCG so much as the supercomputing activities.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh oh. My 4770k is not downloading wu's. Going to work on this tonight.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 9, 2013)

I got my 4770k crunching again. I had to remove the project and re get it. Don't know why.

New project? Mapping cancer markers?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 9, 2013)

There is a description of the project on the WCG site.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 9, 2013)

Started a Thread over here:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3013849&posted=1#post3013849 

I am wondering about a mild O/C of my lappy top.

Please advise, if you have any advice pertaining to this. 

Thanks, can't find anything in forums or websites that aren't over a year old.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 9, 2013)

A new stable version of BOINC has been released yesterday - version 7.2.28
Download here
Release notes here


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2013)

Maybe I'm the only one that doesn't care, but I pretty much never update BOINC.  I value stability when running my crunchers, and so far everything seems to work fine.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 9, 2013)

I've updated through quite a few development builds, and I've never had stability issues.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2013)

I have several versions running (7.0.42 thru 7.0.64 for Windows and 7.0.28 for Linux) and don't really notice a difference in stability or output.....


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 10, 2013)

I just download the latest when I'm setting up a new cruncher


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2013)

The beta for me was not stable and not completing WU'S


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2013)

Vinska said:


> A new stable version of BOINC has been released yesterday - version 7.2.28
> Download here
> Release notes here



I will mention that the version number matches up with some new Betas we've been seeing.

EDIT: Setting all crunchers to Mapping Cancer Markers now...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 10, 2013)

so does the MCM project use gfx cards or no?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2013)

Judging by the system requirements, the project has no GPU WUs.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 10, 2013)

...for now.
I do hope these guys develop GPU work, too. IIRC someone here noted they are the same guys who made HCC. So I believe it is likely they would.


----------



## Black.Raven (Nov 10, 2013)

At school im doing a new project in like 2 or 3 weeks. This time its 5 pc's that will be running from half past 3 till 9 in the morning


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey Team

   I'll be out late tonight taking my son to a concert so I won't have a chance to get today's Stones and Pie posts done until very late/early tomorrow.

   I can still get them done. However, if someone else wants to give them a try then please do so


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Hey Team
> 
> I'll be out late tonight taking my son to a concert so I won't have a chance to get today's Stones and Pie posts done until very late/early tomorrow.
> 
> I can still get them done. However, if someone else wants to give them a try then please do so



It shall be done


----------



## theonedub (Nov 10, 2013)

I always update. I like that your work in progress carries over through updates and is not lost. At first I thought you had to finish all work before updating


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

*Observations about MCM so far:*
PPD seems to be considerably down from FAAH.  Not sure on the specifics, but my average has dropped by 2k PPD already since switching over from pure FAAH to a MCM (and I'm sure that there is still some FAAH stuff getting validated).

RAM usage seems lower than FAAH, not to mention CEP2.  Windows and Linux are both seeing just under 50MB/WU.  Awesome! 

Effective load on the CPU seems lower.  My i7 QM, which is by far the most temperature-sensitive of the systems I have going, is down about 10-12C.  Rather enormous.  The ULV C2D is showing a decline of about 6C.

WU runtimes are highly variable.  The QM i7 has two WUs at about 88% complete right now, one with just over two hours of CPU time and the other with about ten.  I'm seeing this same thing on several systems, too.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 11, 2013)

We shall endure the PPD drop for the sake of badges Science!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

Vinska said:


> We shall endure the PPD drop for the sake of badges Science!



Indeed!  I'm going to switch back to purely-FAAH for the competition, as it's a fight to the death, but otherwise it is what it is 


Also, an update on the new cruncher!  An i7-920 and motherboard I've purchased from stinger608!  I have a 16GB flash drive to use for the OS and can loot some RAM out of another system...now just to find a PSU


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2013)

@ Ion

I think I found your ppd 







The i7-970 is giving me a healthy boost in ppd... and it's still spooling up! 

Regarding MCM- I switched the 970 over to 100% MCM work yesterday, the other rigs are still doing all projects, so I may not notice any large drop in output*

*will be looking for it though- thanks for the tip!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome 
We'll see how much I can get out of the i7-920 when it's OCed.  Since it's an OEM board I don't have too high of hopes, but 3.4GHz would be awesome.  And since the whole system is setting me back about $150 it's a good price IMO.  5-6.5k PPD or so with Linux seems doable.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 11, 2013)

My crunching hours, per day, vary daily. As one can plainly see. I try to crunch at work, by getting this plugged in in the office. But, sometimes, it is the end of my shift and my bag is sitting in the chair, untouched. Can't control how busy it is each day, now that it is getting colder we are getting a bit busier. People around here worry about their car more, when it gets cold out.

Anyways, I am mentally preparing myself to be more diligent, consistent, for the Birthday challenge. In the meantime, I shall play Resident Evil as I wish, and will take a sabbatical on the 15th.

I plan to crunch nearly 24 hrs straight, with no uploads, ending on the morning of the 16th. I don't know if that is considered cheating but, it may be the largest way for me to contribute, since my daily output is under a grand, in the 800's!

I might even go longer than 24 hours...Since I cache 4 days of work....Hmmm.

I may also opt out of MCM for the challenge, I cannot afford to lose PPD while we are vying for such a huge opportunity to win, on such a large stage!

MCM, sorry, you will just have to wait until this Birthday Party is over.


----------



## xvi (Nov 11, 2013)

Average points per hour of runtime, 11/11/13
MCM: 158.27
CEP2: 151.65
FAAH: 96.91

Looks like a tiny bump in PPD for MCM.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't forget that before FAAH was updated, it gave a low PPD. It was the lowest scoring one of all the projects at about the the time when I joined WCG. And remained so until it go updated. So that average doesn't reflect the current points it gives - it's a mix of the old bad and the new good -scoring results. In practice, the _current Vina-7.06 and 7.15 versions_ outscore CEP2 by at least 15%. That should tell a lot.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

xvi said:


> Average points per hour of runtime, 11/11/13
> MCM: 158.27
> CEP2: 151.65
> FAAH: 96.91
> ...



I'm surprised that you're seeing this.  I'll pull up some stats later, but I'm seeing a _drop_


----------



## xvi (Nov 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm surprised that you're seeing this.  I'll pull up some stats later, but I'm seeing a _drop_



Oh, it's just pulled from WCG's View Projects page.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 11, 2013)

The first 10,000 WUs were a test run AFAIK. The scientists are going to certify the results before going in full swing.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2013)

I just want to give a huge shout out to *stinger608* for hooking me up with a copy of L4D2!  Not only is he rocking the crunching but he's also helping fellow crunchers!  Dano, you're the man for real


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> *Observations about MCM so far:*
> PPD seems to be considerably down from FAAH.  Not sure on the specifics, but my average has dropped by 2k PPD already since switching over from pure FAAH to a MCM (and I'm sure that there is still some FAAH stuff getting validated).
> 
> RAM usage seems lower than FAAH, not to mention CEP2.  Windows and Linux are both seeing just under 50MB/WU.  Awesome!
> ...



I would agree that the CPU load seems lighter.  While the temps are still running about the same, my PC seems a little more responsive while they're running, at least compared to CEP2.



TRWOV said:


> The first 10,000 WUs were a test run AFAIK. The scientists are going to certify the results before going in full swing.



That might explain why I ran out of them already for a brief while. 



Can anybody tell me what a couple of Intel Xeon L5639s might do PPD?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

What clockspeed?  What OS?  Linux at stock, probably 8k PPD.  Windows at stock, probably 5.5k.  Generally an i7-920 @ 3.5GHz will get 4.5k PPD, and I'd suspect that they would be about the same clock-for-clock.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2013)

The guy said his max clocks were 20x182=3640MHz.  Not sure if this is a step up from my 3770K rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> The guy said his max clocks were 20x182=3640MHz



That's like a 75% OC! 
If they can hold that stable, damn.  Probably 9k in Windows and 12k or more in Linux.

Is this something that you've found over at [H]?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's like a 75% OC!
> If they can hold that stable, damn.  Probably 9k in Windows and 12k or more in Linux.



He said it depended on workload, but that was the max before the USB got flakey.



[Ion] said:


> Is this something that you've found over at [H]?



No, somewhere else


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Can anybody tell me what a couple of Intel Xeon L5639s might do PPD?



Mine is at 2.8Ghz and gets near 5k ppd in W7. I ran a 980X for awhile and it got 10-12k ppd @4.1Ghz in Linux.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2013)

My minty 2500k appears to be turning off on its own making me loose ppd. I don't know why. I lowered the clock my 100mhz just to be sure, although this cpu has been stable at 4.5ghz for over a year at those settings.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> Mine is at 2.8Ghz and gets near 5k ppd in W7. I ran a 980X for awhile and it got 10-12k ppd @4.1Ghz in Linux.



Ohhhh, right.  I was looking at the wrong CPUs.  These are six-core CPUs.  t_ski, up my PPD estimates by 50%.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

W1zzard has now graciously added wcgsig.com to the list of allowed domains for signatures, so anyone who wants can now get an exciting WCG signature like you see here 

Visit http://wcgsig.com to request one!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2013)

Great, but I will continue to use the multi-project one from Free-DC that I use now.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> W1zzard has now graciously added wcgsig.com to the list of allowed domains for signatures, so anyone who wants can now get an exciting WCG signature like you see here
> 
> Visit http://wcgsig.com to request one!



HELIOHOST ACCOUNT SUSPENDED


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 12, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> HELIOHOST ACCOUNT SUSPENDED



someone should make a sig pic of that


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> HELIOHOST ACCOUNT SUSPENDED



Hmm.  That's not good


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2013)

Free-DC sigpics are allowed, Boincstats sigpics could be made allowed.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Been doing another YT video for the past six days. And gee, video making /editing is HARD. I finally finished it. ...two days overdue of my original deadline
Been working on it so much non-stop, I now reek, am hungry like a wolf in winter, my hands are shaking like a leaf and my back hurts like no idea what.
I say: screw this! And so despite all the protests, just informed my "employer" that I am taking a vacation. Conveniently, during that crunching challenge. 
Okay time to get some of that well-deserved sleep. phew...


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

*MCM project paused*

FYI- this project hit a snag:


> Temporary pause for the Mapping Cancer Markers project
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> We launched the Mapping Cancer Markers project this week and accelerated the first batch so that we could check the results sooner for any anomalies.  Unfortunately, we found a limitation with the default random number generator being used for the project.   The increased volume of results revealed some duplication of computation due to this.   That is, the results computed are valid and correct, but in some cases they are duplicated instead of exploring new regions of the search space.  For this reason, we are temporarily pausing the project and making some code changes to improve the random number generator usage.   We will run a brief beta test for this change and if all looks good, will soon (in a few days) resume the project at full speed.   The nature of research is that it often contains unexpected surprises and this is just one of them.  Members will receive the normal credits for the work already performed.  Thank you for your contributions and support of the project and more importantly thank you for your patience with this.


link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=438336

Should be resolved soon but in the meantime, adjust your rigs accordingly...


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey! I have that motherboard. Good board.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

and now the FAAH server isn't receiving uploads (disk full notices are being reported)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=438389


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

uh oh.  Well, hopefully they'll have it sorted out by Saturday


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> Hey! I have that motherboard. Good board.




Mine has non-functional USB ports. When the guy told me I thought it would be a burnt fuse but they seem alright. Then I thought, "bad bios flash" (my Z77X-OC had a similar problem due to a bad flash) but that wasn't it either. 

Meh, whatever, throw in a $5 USB card and done. I got the board for pennies so if it ends un working fine that's a win for me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'll just leave this here:



*Oh No you didn't!*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> and now the FAAH server isn't receiving uploads (disk full notices are being reported)



Well, for me MCM has the very same problem, too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/108/7232.jpg



i also had that board ... good board indeed but the refresh with front usb 3.0 header is a bit better, tho both the original and refresh have a weak power phase (4+1 iirc)

the AM2+ rig nostalgia is currently crunching. (well better than nothing ... )


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2013)

Mobo, CPU and RAM came in about an hour ago. I was not paying enough attention though, when it comes to te RAM. Instead of buying 2x2GB I bought one stick of 4GB. The performance difference should be negligible though, or at least it is not worth the hassle of paying about €20 extra for a trade-in with the shop (shipping back plus like €12 more for a dual-channel kit). So I will keep it as it is, I suppose. 

I will rebuild the PC tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Well, for me MCM has the very same problem, too.



My systems aren't able to upload any WUs right now, but downloads are still going on....so at least thee isn't a risk of running out of work ASAP.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, all but one of my WUs uploaded just now.
The remaining one WU is stuck with:

```
2013 m. lapkričio 13 d. 15:54:24 | World Community Grid | [error] Error reported by file upload server: System temporarily overloaded: file uploads are temporarily disabled.
```
So it appears people are uploading those accumulated finished ones en masse


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

W1zzard has graciously offered the guy (or team) behind the WCGsigs hosting from TPU's image server, so that would be an awesome solution to the difficulties yesterday


----------



## Arjai (Nov 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Been doing another YT video for the past six days. And gee, video making /editing is HARD. I finally finished it. ...two days overdue of my original deadline
> Been working on it so much non-stop, I now reek, am hungry like a wolf in winter, my hands are shaking like a leaf and my back hurts like no idea what.
> I say: screw this! And so despite all the protests, just informed my "employer" that I am taking a vacation. Conveniently, during that crunching challenge.
> Okay time to get some of that well-deserved sleep. phew...



Hopefully, your "employer" can appreciate your hard work and lack of comfort, food and sleep, with a healthy dose of cure all. Namely, Cash Money!

BTW, 'lack of sleep' is my middle name, I feel as though I constantly need to find a sandy beach and chill. Unfortunately, there are none locally comfortable enough, this time of year, i.e. cold. 

Anyways, Take Care!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 13, 2013)

So, about a half an hour ago, 9:30 locally CST, all my WU's uploaded fine. They were all FAAH and no hitches. Might have been a CEP2 in there, too, don't remember.

Anyways, seems to have been resolved. 

Also, I have some MCM's, un run, in my cache/queue. Since they are of the faulted random number batch, should I just abort them? Seems like more trouble than it is worth, literally, to run them.

Any thoughts?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Visit http://wcgsig.com to request one!



Meanwhile, I still did not manage to figure out how to do a request 



Arjai said:


> BTW, 'lack of sleep' is my middle name, I feel as though I constantly need to find a sandy beach and chill.



What a coincidence! We have the same middle name!


----------



## xvi (Nov 13, 2013)

Ssssoooooo.. I kind of sort of impulse bought a server. It should arrive in the middle of the competition. I think I have touch of buyer's remorse, but the crunch flu is helping me get over it.

HP DL180 G5. Only has one Xeon E5405, but should have two sockets. I'm trying to keep this build inexpensive. Any suggestions on where to pick up two good socket 771 crunch-happy workhorses on the cheap (besides eBay, of course)?
Also, having trouble figuring out if the socket will take a 120 or 150 watt processor. Halp?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

xvi said:


> Ssssoooooo.. I kind of sort of impulse bought a server. It should arrive in the middle of the competition. I think I have touch of buyer's remorse, but the crunch flu is helping me get over it.
> 
> HP DL180 G5. Only has one Xeon E5405, but should have two sockets. I'm trying to keep this build inexpensive. Any suggestions on where to pick up two good socket 771 crunch-happy workhorses on the cheap (besides eBay, of course)?
> Also, having trouble figuring out if the socket will take a 120 or 150 watt processor. Halp?



Well, HP doesn't list that it is orderable with those CPUs (link) but Intel says that the chipset supports them click 'compatible products' here.  So I dunno.  But it seems like the E5420-E5450 is probably the best performance/$.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

FYI

There's a pic of Loonym's young daughter in this post in the Milestone's thread:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3016167&postcount=7814


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, HP doesn't list that it is orderable with those CPUs (link) but Intel says that the chipset supports them click 'compatible products' here.  So I dunno.  But it seems like the E5420-E5450 is probably the best performance/$.



I just dunna know if the VRMs can take it, cap'n. </scotty>

I figure it's either a VRM problem or a heatsink problem. Included PSU is 750 watts, so I can't imagine they'd skimp on VRMs. I've seen some sites that sell the 120 and 150 watt CPUs as an upgrade kit for that model, but they're few and far between (enough to make me think they didn't bother testing and it's really a no-go.)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 14, 2013)

xvi said:


> Ssssoooooo.. I kind of sort of impulse bought a server. It should arrive in the middle of the competition. I think I have touch of buyer's remorse, but the crunch flu is helping me get over it.



I feel... threatened 

(´° _____ °`)


Q: "what happens when _some dumbass_ misses the deadline to pay for domain name support by a couple of hours?"
A: "I starts slapping myself repeatedly"

dang it! Payments that have to get from one bank to another simply take too long 




P.S. shameless self-advertising


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2013)

i install WCG on an old q9650 and i noticed it only started 1 job rather than 8 jobs (1 per thread). this is on windows 7 x64. what gives?

oh wait, nvm. it just took 10 minutes to load stuff up.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI
> 
> There's a pic of Loonym's young daughter in this post in the Milestone's thread:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3016167&postcount=7814



Aw cute. And who is Loonym? Wiki had no pageon that person.

Or is/was he a TPU WCG team member?


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Aw cute. I do hope she has not been presented as that other people stuff posted there. And who is Loonym? Wiki had no pageon that person.
> 
> Or is/was he a TPU WCG team member?



He was a friend to many and helped to get this Team going early on:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/search.php?do=finduser&u=53705

Wish I had the chance to meet him 

P.S> that is the same little girl in his avatar...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2013)

I see. I did not "know" him because I joined TPU a few months later than his moment of passing.

Sorry if I seemed an ignorant ass.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 14, 2013)

Loonym also started our "WCG Daily Numbers" thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92697
He is missed


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I feel... threatened



Hope you didn't think I'd let you get away with it!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2013)

so i am wondering about the challenge... with the 980x running at like 75% will i be able to generate the 5000 points in that time period to qualify for a prize?

it seems like i can make it do about 750 points per day...


----------



## theonedub (Nov 14, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i am wondering about the challenge... with the 980x running at like 75% will i be able to generate the 5000 points in that time period to qualify for a prize?
> 
> it seems like i can make it do about 750 points per day...



Yeah, I don't think you'll have a problem making it. We're going off BOINC points and a 980X is going to pull down more than 750/day even at 80%.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

A 980X @ 75% should pull down 5k in pretty much a day, I think.   Maybe a tad more.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 14, 2013)

xvi said:


> Hope you didn't think I'd let you get away with it!



I was afraid this day will come!

(gee, it starts feeling like an arms race / cold war  )


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i am wondering about the challenge... with the 980x running at like 75% will i be able to generate the 5000 points in that time period to qualify for a prize?
> 
> it seems like i can make it do about 750 points per day...



   As others have said... that 980X will have no issue hitting the qualifying number- that chip pulled 10-12k ppd @100% in Ubuntu when I ran it (clocked @ 4.1Ghz).

   Also, we are going to allow up to 1 extra week past the challenge so late or slower crunchers can qualify for a prize.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I was afraid this day will come!
> 
> (gee, it starts feeling like an arms race / cold war  )



No joke. I jump up to #5 and TRWOV and Tski follow me there. Now we got some new people joining who might contest that spot also. At least it is a fun cold war.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

*Beta's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

MCM Beta jobs are popping up.... get em' while they're hot! 

*note- *VERY* short deadline (24hrs!) so make sure your rig can report them promptly


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

Awww yes!    
I've picked up some of them on about half a dozen systems now.  This means I should get a Gold badge in Beta this weekend!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 15, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I was afraid this day will come!
> 
> (gee, it starts feeling like an arms race / cold war  )



If things go well this Christmas I might have 12 more cores crunching by next year's February.  Daddy wants daily pie.

Arms race, GO!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2013)

Adding 8 more cores. Waiting for the definitive memory and cooler to arrive but in the mean time this will have to do:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

More cores is always better 
What model FX8 is that?  And why two GPUs?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Adding 8 more cores. Waiting for the definitive memory and cooler to arrive but in the mean time this will have to do:
> 
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/9347/udg1.jpg



Carefull of those corsair CX series. I had two blow up on me. The first one and its replacement from RMA.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> More cores is always better
> What model FX8 is that?  And why two GPUs?



8350. 6450 for display, 7770 for Folding.





james888 said:


> Carefull of those corsair CX series. I had two blow up on me. The first one and its replacement from RMA.


It's a V2, don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> Carefull of those corsair CX series. I had two blow up on me. The first one and its replacement from RMA.



I had issues with the CX430 getting overloaded with a 965BE but have been running a CX500 for over a year 24/7 with an FX-8150 or an overclocked FX-6200.

I'm guessing it's the luck of the draw with them 

Both of them were/are V2's btw


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine was the 600w. I could not find any kind of version number on the box or the psu itself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 18, 2013)

im back for a while, with the 3570k and my gpu if it can use it


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome back. Sorry no GPU work. If there was we held the top spot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 18, 2013)

bleh, why havent they figured it out yet, its been like a year since i last crunched, should be fixed by now i would say


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah it makes you wonder if they care about other than getting their WUs processed. There is a big difference in energy efficiency between 80 WU/hour at 400 W and 6/hour at 140 W. I give them until the end of this year to do the right thing.....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 18, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I give them until the end of this year to do the right thing.....



Yes! I also give them to the end of the year! 
Because if they don't...




Spoiler



...I will do nuttin', as there's nothing I can do about it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Yeah it makes you wonder if they care about other than getting their WUs processed. There is a big difference in energy efficiency between 80 WU/hour at 400 W and 6/hour at 140 W. I give them until the end of this year to do the right thing.....



You do have to realize, that GPU architecture is very different from x86_64 and it's quite difficult to adapt their work.  They've released things saying that they've tried experimenting with other projects and GPUs, and some saw no benefit vs solely CPU & other actuallys aw worse performance.  I'm really hoping that they can get MCM on GPUs--since it's by the same research team it's somewhat more likely, I think.  As much as I would also love more GPU work, we'll just have to wait for now.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2013)

GPU architecture is very good at doing very simple tasks very very extremely quick such as graphics. They can do more complex stuff too though as well all know, but there strength is in simple and quick.


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> GPU architecture is very good at doing very simple tasks very very extremely quick such as graphics. They can do more complex stuff too though as well all know, but there strength is in simple and quick.



..and parallel.

(..which is kind of the definition of distributed computing, but still)



Vinska said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...I will do nuttin', as there's nothing I can do about it



You could always program your own GPU simulations for them.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> You could always program your own GPU simulations for them.



except I have no idea what those simulations actually do and how they work


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2013)

I wonder if they would eventually support the Intel Xeon Phi. If adapting their routines to OpenCL is difficult or impossible I guess they could leverage those Phis more easily. 

Of course, it isn't as if you could buy a Phi on newegg or something


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 18, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I wonder if they would eventually support the Intel Xeon Phi. If adapting their routines to OpenCL is difficult or impossible I guess they could leverage those Phis more easily.
> 
> Of course, it isn't as if you could buy a Phi on newegg or something



Well, if a project has GPU work on Radeons, it is already OpenCL. Since CUDA is nvidia-only. So I assume yes - it would run on Intel Xeon Phi, assuming it is OpenCL work AND that WCG's scheduler isn't too dumb to understand a simple "A Xeon Phi is fine, too".


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 19, 2013)

For those who missed it: Darwin (Intel-desk (main rig) reborn) started crunching this afternoon GMT+1. Estimated crunching time needed for the first 4 WUs is 12-16 hours (they are CEP2 units).


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2013)

is it just me are is WCG a bit short on FAAH work? I see a lot of my boxen pulling loads of MCM + CEP2 instead of FAAH. Some boxen don't even have FAAH WUs at all...
(I only got FAAH & SN2S selected + "If there is no work available for the project(s) I have selected above, please send me work from another project.", so it seems FAAH is running short)


----------



## xvi (Nov 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> is it just me are is WCG a bit short on FAAH work? I see a lot of my boxen pulling loads of MCM + CEP2 instead of FAAH. Some boxen don't even have FAAH WUs at all...
> (I only got FAAH & SN2S selected + "If there is no work available for the project(s) I have selected above, please send me work from another project.", so it seems FAAH is running short)


Just did a manual update and got 20-30 new FAAH WUs. It wouldn't appear that there's any issue for me.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Aye, I still get them, a lot of them. Don't misunderstand - I did not say I am not getting them anymore.
But I do seem to get quite a lot of other projects, too. So I believe levels of stored FAAH WUs in the WCG scheduler are somewhat lower than normal so it must be mixing in some other projects in sometimes to maintain steady stored WU levels and such. I dunno... *shrug*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Aye, I still get them, a lot of them. Don't misunderstand - I did not say I am not getting them anymore.
> But I do seem to get quite a lot of other projects, too. So I believe levels of stored FAAH WUs in the WCG scheduler are somewhat lower than normal so it must be mixing in some other projects in sometimes to maintain steady stored WU levels and such. I dunno... *shrug*


I think you did something wrong; looked at a few of my systems and they're all just getting FAAH WUs.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Seems to be at something like "bursts":
>all get FAAH
>a burst of other projects for all of my machines asking for WUs at that time
>all get FAAH again
rinse and repeat

Of those new boxen, those that got set up 2nd-to-6th, all got a initial load of all-not-FAAH WUs. So I suppose those "hit" one of those "bursts".

Since WCG probably has several scheduler servers & thus probably separate scheduler servers for 'Murica and Yurip, it could be that this is for Europe only. Or for my region only, even.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 20, 2013)

I did also end up with my queue only consisting of MCM units. It's gotten some FAAH now though.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 20, 2013)

I mentioned awhile back that I had deselected cep2 WU's and was still getting them. Even now that I have selected only faah I still get cep2. Similar to @Vinska problem?


----------



## m&m's (Nov 20, 2013)

You will receive CEP2 because FAAH and MCM are often not sending work. If you absolutly don't want to crunch CEP2, disable the option that says: "When no work is avaible send me other projects work" on WCG website.


----------



## xvi (Nov 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Aye, I still get them, a lot of them. Don't misunderstand - I did not say I am not getting them anymore.
> But I do seem to get quite a lot of other projects, too. So I believe levels of stored FAAH WUs in the WCG scheduler are somewhat lower than normal so it must be mixing in some other projects in sometimes to maintain steady stored WU levels and such. I dunno... *shrug*


Ah. Yes. I've seen this, but only with hardware that's just scraping by for project requirements (I think). How's the hardware?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 20, 2013)

xvi said:


> Ah. Yes. I've seen this, but only with hardware that's just scraping by for project requirements. How's the hardware?


His hardware is pretty good.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/839054/1


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2013)

m&m's said:


> You will receive CEP2 because FAAH and MCM are often not sending work. If you absolutly don't want to crunch CEP2, disable the option that says: "When no work is avaible send me other projects work" on WCG website.


 
+1,
 That's what you need to do to stop those CEP2 wu's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok this kinda freaked me out this morning. Is it possible that some of the WU's we are receiving could be injected by viruses?


----------



## m&m's (Nov 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok this kinda freaked me out this morning. Is it possible that some of the WU's we are receiving could be injected by viruses?



Would be hard to believe. Could you analyze the WU using www.virustotal.com and post back the URL?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Would be hard to believe. Could you analyze the WU using www.virustotal.com and post back the URL?



Here is the report, It seems only fortinet is the only AV that finds it.

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...5332a582026e139563620e81/analysis/1385038862/


----------



## m&m's (Nov 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is the report, It seems only fortinet is the only AV that finds it.
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...5332a582026e139563620e81/analysis/1385038862/


I call false positive.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

@brandonwh64 Aye, www.virustotal.com is a splendid tool when in doubt. Helps to weed out those pesky false-positives. 
And yeah - looks like a false positive indeed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2013)

I sent fortinet a false positive alert email so they will change it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2013)

almost 1000 pages


----------



## Black.Raven (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't know if this has come up, but I got an alert for an new version of boinc, and it suggests that I install virtualbox for projects that need it. so my question is, does wcg need it?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

As far as I know, at the time of writing, no project on WCG needs it.
Also, all of my boxen run the version without VirtualBox, yet happily run all currently active projects, including betas, without any problems whatsoever; indicating VirtualBox appears to indeed not be needed.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll just leave this here..... 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-crunch-win-stuff.194389/page-14#post-3021727


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 22, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> I don't know if this has come up, but I got an alert for an new version of boinc, and it suggests that I install virtualbox for projects that need it. so my question is, does wcg need it?


AFAIK, only the LHC@home project uses it.


----------



## sabre23 (Nov 22, 2013)

7.0.64 to 7.2.31......Changelog? worth it?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

See the changelog here

I personally see the most difference with the CPU scheduler - noticeably less buggy (still a bugfest nonetheless). But for 99% of the time for most users the 7.0.64 should be perfectly fine. *shrug*
So I'd say:
If You want to update just for the sake of updating and would need to turn BOINC off to do it - meh.
If You have Your BOINC stopped and/or just booted - go for it.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll be shutting down my main rig as soon as the challenge ends.  I've to strip my rig tonight in preparation for some new goodies tomorrow  (pics and details will be coming soon).  

So I'll be out of commission tonight and likely all day tomorrow.  I hope I can get it back together tomorrow, but if difficulties arise, it should be back on Sunday.  I hope for a smooth transition.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

welp. @manofthem, You are not alone. The two boxen I've got at home are going to be shut down for some preparations. Namely, both boxen are getting one more NIC each. (that means the 3.6 GHz / headless one is going to have 3 NICs after I am done with it.) I need that because I am getting a secondary innernets connection on Monday - gonna be using two ISPs. For a total of 150 mbps (100 mbps from the current one and additional backup 50 mbps from the new one). *shrug*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> welp. @manofthem, You are not alone. The two boxen I've got at home are going to be shut down for some preparations. Namely, both boxen are getting one more NIC each. (that means the 3.6 GHz / headless one is going to have 3 NICs after I am done with it.) I need that because I am getting a secondary innernets connection on Monday - gonna be using two ISPs. For a total of 150 mbps (100 mbps from the current one and additional backup 50 mbps from the new one). *shrug*



That sounds intense!  3 nics, 2 ISPs, 150mb/s   Beast setup! 
But at least I am not alone, makes me feel better.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> welp. @manofthem, You are not alone. The two boxen I've got at home are going to be shut down for some preparations. Namely, both boxen are getting one more NIC each. (that means the 3.6 GHz / headless one is going to have 3 NICs after I am done with it.) I need that because I am getting a secondary innernets connection on Monday - gonna be using two ISPs. For a total of 150 mbps (100 mbps from the current one and additional backup 50 mbps from the new one). *shrug*


Why do you need such a fast connection!  That's insane!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

The connection I've got right now is super great 'n all - especially since it is for free. But due what this ISP is, there are certain limitations. For 99% uses, those limitations are completely irrelevant. But I started hitting that 1% a lot since summer. Hence getting a secondary ISP that doesn't have such limitations. At this point, paying ten bux a month for that other ISP no longer seems too much. Hence getting it now. ...And that 1% is "hosting game servers".
And dyam - I have piles of PCI NICs, but my "main" box has no PCI slots and the "server / headless" one only has one. The "server" already got a secondary NIC in the PCI slot. But since I need to add yet another for each boxen, had to dish out some dough for PCI-E NICs. This just feels sad - got piles of PCI NICs, yet no slots to use 'em. *flips table*

P.S. if not for that economical crisis that hit at... was it 2007? (dunno. can't remember. don't care much.) I would have had 1gbps on my current ISP. *flips another table*


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

And here I was thinking that going above 10Mbps was superfluous.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> And here I was thinking that going above 10Mbps was superfluous.



You make it seem that me raging for that no-1gbps-for-you-haha thingie is a completely bonkers thing to do.


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

Wait wait wait wait.. 50 Mbps for... HOW MUCH?!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

50mbps is ~ ten bux. 100mbps is ~ fifteen bux. 300mbps is ~ twenty-seven bux. Why?


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> ~ ten bux. 100mbps is ~ 15 bux. Why?


Oh, nothing. Just selling everything I own to go live where you live.

By the way, just going off TDP of the processors alone, I estimate you're using ~3.2 kilowats.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> By the way, just going off TDP of the processors alone, I estimate you're using ~3.2 kilowats.



In that case, I'll take all the other stuff + loss at the PSU into account and ganna call for ~4 kW. Which means, for the university, this crunching thing costs a bit *under a buck an hour*, or about *nineteen-bux-fifty a day*, or about *one-hundred-and-thirty-five bux a week*, or about *five-hundred-and-eighty-five bux if it would crunch for a month*. Dyaaaaaaam! That's more than twice my income! 

(all costs & my income converted to US dollars by using the current exchange rate provided by the national bank; power / electricity price taken is the nation-wide price for domestic and all other usage when not under a special contract)


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> In that case, I'll take all the other stuff + loss at the PSU into account and ganna call for ~4 kW. Which means, for the university, this crunching thing costs a bit *under a buck an hour*, or about *nineteen-bux-fifty a day*, or about *one-hundred-and-thirty-five bux a week*, or about *five-hundred-and-eighty-five bux if it would crunch for a month*. Dyaaaaaaam! That's more than twice my income!
> 
> (all costs & my income converted to US dollars by using the current exchange rate provided by the national bank; power / electricity price taken is the nation-wide price for domestic and all other usage when not under a special contract)


Tack on another, what? 100 watts per system for mobo, memory, gpu, HDD, fans? Times 37 computers is another 3.7 kilowatts for a total of 6.9 kilowats? 

(Would be $14.85432 a day here in Washington. Looks like we have the cheapest electricity in the US. I should start renting out crunchers. )


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> Tack on another, what? 100 watts per system for mobo, memory, gpu, HDD, fans? Times 37 computers is another 3.7 kilowatts for a total of 6.9 kilowats?


okay, gonna recalculate, then:
$1.35 and hour;
$32.40 a day;
$227 a week;
$972 a 30-day month;
Dyam! that is 3.5 times my income! 
I hope I don't find a bill for that in my mailbox or anything. Would be catastrophic.

EDIT: OH WAIT You also took those three computers I run at home into account. So what university would have to pay should be slightly less.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't look now, but there's been a little shake up among the top 5.




I think Vinska should update his avatar:






Watching his sudden ppd grow I can't help but think of this: 





[INSERT HI-ENERGY PERCUSSION PUMPING JAPANESE ROCK]


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Why didn't I think of that before? That's a splendid idea!
*turns 空色デイズ instrumental version for this occasion* (空色デイズ is the TTGL opening theme song)
I should create a TTGL-themed batch of those tomorrow! (FYI, my avatar is one of a series of four avatars; all are 1024x1024 at what I consider "full" size (or more, if needed - as all done with vector graphics).)
Hell yeah!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 23, 2013)

Go beyond the impossible and kick reason to the curb! 
Whether it's impossible or laughable, this is the path that all great men walk! 
If there is a wall in our way we'll break it down! 
If there is no path we'll make one with these hands! 
WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2013)

Our power bill at work (new facility) was a whopping $507 this past month. I don't know how much my computers were responsible for that, but I think much of that is the 5 ton air conditioner running nearly constantly. I had set it to do 74 during the day and 82 at night but my dad decided to be foolish and mess with it, so it's probably a big chunk of the bill. Unfortunately we also have roughly 16 128w fluorescent troffers going most of the day in the office, 600w of high pressure sodium fixtures outside at night, 6 150w 8' bay fluorescent light fixtures, a couple freezers and of course the crematory equipment, so yeah. I might move some stuff home to balance things out a bit but hopefully I don't need to shut some stuff down considering I brought some old equipment back online this week.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2013)

xvi said:


> Oh, nothing. Just selling everything I own to go live where you live.
> 
> By the way, just going off TDP of the processors alone, I estimate you're using ~3.2 kilowats.


Nothing compared to Kai's 1.21 Jigawatts


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 23, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I think Vinska should update his avatar



loldone


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm getting >10hrs MCM WUs now. They used to be like ~3hrs or so, didn't they?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2013)

Now that the challenge is over I have some rig maintenance I have been putting off. Now is the time.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I'm down a system now; I sold one if the i3-2100s to a friend today.  This was expected (and why I picked up the last i7-920 anyways) but that's about 1.8k PPD gone


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2013)

I am not sure if I should leave this link here or in the crunchers helping crunchers thread. Just say something and I will edit/remove and say something over there.

Have some good hardware for sale http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/cpus-motherboards-and-ram.194962/


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm getting >10hrs MCM WUs now. They used to be like ~3hrs or so, didn't they?


I am currently seeing a WU running that is likely going to be like that too.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have some MCM WUs going for 15+ hours. welp.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like Zachary 85 has started crunching for the Team again! 

Welcome back Bud! Stop by and say Hi if you're in the neighborhood


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

Will I make it?????????????

Soooo close to my* 50 million* stone




4 hrs to go and 12k left to reach it today-  don't think I can... probably miss today's deadline by 2 hrs


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

Eventually, yeah, I'm sure you will


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 24, 2013)

MEANWHILE, I am sure to hit a stone tuh-day... *shrug*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hell yea norton! You have done a GREAT JOB!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm getting >10hrs MCM WUs now. They used to be like ~3hrs or so, didn't they?





Chevalr1c said:


> I am currently seeing a WU running that is likely going to be like that too.





Vinska said:


> I have some MCM WUs going for 15+ hours. welp.


I have some listed a 3 hours and some at 6.  Depending on how strong your rig is, you may see some fluctuations in the times.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

I just checked on my C2D, which is by far the worst of the lot, and it estimates about 9hr30 minutes for a MCM WU.  I suspect any modern system would be much faster.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I just checked on my C2D, which is by far the worst of the lot, and it estimates about 9hr30 minutes for a MCM WU.  I suspect any modern system would be much faster.


Does that rig have two different size MCM wu's?  I'm wondering if that's the small one or the big one.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Does that rig have two different size MCM wu's?  I'm wondering if that's the small one or the big one.


No, it only has two MCM WUs total, and they are both estimating 9 hrs 37 minutes to complete (I just switched the scheduler to give me MCM WUs again today)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> Will I make it?????????????
> 
> Soooo close to my* 50 million* stone
> 
> ...


Great job crunching and hosting the Birthday Challenge Norton!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Great job crunching and hosting the Birthday Challenge Norton!!!!


 
Didn't quite make it  but I did manage 500 400k points folding over the past 5 days


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, I finished crunching on the last remaining WUs on my dad's laptop and now gave it back. So I am down to 150 cores / 154 threads.
Aww well...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 25, 2013)

found out that i'll be getting the q6600 rig in the next 2 weeks  it needs a HDD so im thinking maybe a 90GB Sata II SSD from newegg http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227965 it also needs gfx so im thinking a HD 7730/50 maybe a 7790 and put the 7770 in this rig.  It has 8GB DDR2 and a valid win 7 installation so i dont have to spend too much on this rig


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2013)

Little change up now on my main rig.  Out with the old, in with the new






I haven't tinkered much with it yet, but I'm going to go for a little overclock tongiht, see what it'll do.  I hope temps aren't too bad and thus require delidding....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2013)

might just get a 3770k instead of the i5, should do a better job


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2013)

(FIH) The Don said:


> might just get a 3770k instead of the i5, should do a better job



Not a bad idea as I've seen them pretty cheap lately used (not much here, mostly on [H]). 
Upgrade time


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2013)

yup, gotta throw in 50$ though, but considering our prices on hw, thats not bad


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Little change up now on my main rig.  Out with the old, in with the new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome system!  That's running surprisingly cool!  Do let us know how the OCing goes!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Little change up now on my main rig.  Out with the old, in with the new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I am quite fond of my 4770k. At 4.4ghz expect 6k pdd.


[Ion] said:


> Awesome system!  That's running surprisingly cool!  Do let us know how the OCing goes!


He is on water I think. My 4770k runs at 55c overclocked. I don't know what the fuss is about people saying these things run hot. I know I am on water but my 4770k runs cooler than my 2500k by 10c.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Vinska said:


> welp. @manofthem, You are not alone. The two boxen I've got at home are going to be shut down for some preparations. Namely, both boxen are getting one more NIC each. (that means the 3.6 GHz / headless one is going to have 3 NICs after I am done with it.) I need that because I am getting a secondary innernets connection on Monday - gonna be using two ISPs. For a total of 150 mbps (100 mbps from the current one and additional backup 50 mbps from the new one). *shrug*



So, I got a secondary ISP on Monday morning, but after nearly two full days of "whacking my computers with a wrench", I realized it just won't go properly with just my own expertise.
"how I routing several interfaces properly?" –Spideradmin 
i.e. gonna have to hit several Linux forums big time. And I HATE doing that.


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2013)

Vinska said:


> So, I got a secondary ISP on Monday morning, but after nearly two full days of "whacking my computers with a wrench", I realized it just won't go properly with just my own expertise.
> "how I routing several interfaces properly?" –Spideradmin
> i.e. gonna have to hit several Linux forums big time. And I HATE doing that.


Train a monkey to switch the cables around whenever the WAN activity stops flashing.

I was kind of wondering how you were planning on combining the two. You might be able to get away with two gateways on the same subnet and just let the OS decide. Slightly more preferential to that would probably be a little *nix box with dual-WAN set up for load balancing. Any way you slice it, you'll (in theory) never see increased speeds for any one connection, of course.

Wait! You run linux! Everything is a file!


```
mdam --create /dev/eth2 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/eth0 /dev/eth1
```
DONE. Super-fast internet now available via eth2!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 26, 2013)

My problem is that both interfaces simply try to use the same gateway no matter what I do. Which obviously makes one operational, while the other can't get to anything and is not reachable from outside. It appears they both simply use the gateway entry at the topmost of the routing table, completely ignoring the interface that entry is set for, and completely ignoring any other [higher level] configurations. I still can't find a way to make each interface use the gateway which is applicable to it


xvi said:


> ```
> mdam --create /dev/eth2 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/eth0 /dev/eth1
> ```
> DONE. Super-fast internet now available via eth2!


I believe that would only be useful if I managed to make them use their friggin' gateways properly, as it depends on both individual interfaces working correctly in the first place. *sigh*


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2013)

A week or so ago I woke up to frozen rig (UD7)- GPU was spinning 100% and the normal LEDs were on but I had to hard reset it. My next few power ups all  stopped at RAM checking and I finally got it to work with two sticks (2nd and 3rd slot) but I couldn't OC past 148(x25). Normally I was running 162. OK new memory (Corsair XMS3 2000 MHz CL9) was bought. I gave the old memory a last chance in the original 6-8-8-24, 1610 Mhz (red Mushkin, 1600 Mhz) and I now have some crisp new Corsair as spare. In short my OC is back with my trusted Mushkin which leaves me with the next question - GPU good or bad? 

Edit:
10 minute in MSI Kombuster with a peak temperature of 64 C (OCed from 925 to 1045 MHz) is not a problem. Folding is however.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 27, 2013)

OH SNAP BADGES ARE BACK 

though, apparently, buhzillion PPD for five stars as everyone has either a 1 or 2 star badge


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2013)

Vinska said:


> OH SNAP BADGES ARE BACK
> 
> though, apparently, buhzillion PPD for five stars as everyone has *either a 1 or 2 star badge *



I think they need to restart the average to get the stars back- we should have our expected amount within a few days 

EDIT- I got 3 stars


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2013)

Vinska said:


> OH SNAP BADGES ARE BACK
> 
> though, apparently, buhzillion PPD for five stars as everyone has either a 1 or 2 star badge


Now that you say it. One star for me . Better improve


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2013)

Vinska said:


> OH SNAP BADGES ARE BACK
> 
> though, apparently, buhzillion PPD for five stars as everyone has either a 1 or 2 star badge


One buhzillion PPD coming right up!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2013)

Added a 1045T and an AM3 mobo to my FS thread here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...x-evga-gtx-580s-w-evga-backplates-etc.195124/

Crunchers discounts are available


----------



## Arjai (Dec 1, 2013)

My crunching time has taken a hit recently. My roommate moved out and since then, it has been a revolving door of transient sleepers in my room. Now I have a guy there who has been sleeping during the day, for two days, since he works overnights. If he seems reliable, so far so good, I may start crunching overnight again. I am still a little leary since it is only me in the room overnight and I tend to sleep like a rock, most nights. Someone could easily walk off with my computer without waking me. That would not be a good thing since I may go on a massive killing spree at that point! So, in the interest of public safety and my own sanity, I will now only be crunching at work. Or, any other time I can plug in for a spell, i.e. coffee shop, bar, etc.

Personally, it means my next Milestone goal has moved to after Christmas. I was hoping to get it near my birthday, on the 18th, but looks like it may be closer to New Years.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2013)

No worries mate, we understand.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2013)

Well we had a little LAN party at my place yesterday, and we spent all day playing Nazi Zombie Army, Payday, and CoD4 (for some old times' sake).  I was lot of fun: soda, chips and salsa, pretzels, more chips, and lots of beer  

Afterwards I tried a little OCing on my 4770k chip. Though I didn't expect much, I was pretty shocked at the high temps, considering it's a full loop.  I'm talking 92*C on prime95 at 4.4@1.235v.  My chip must really be terrible since I"ve heard other people talking about their chips at similar settings at considerably lower temps on air coolers! 

Although, below is an ss of BOINC running at those settings at much better temps across the board.  I was at 4.4@1.23v but I got a crash about 14hrs in, but I bumped it up a touch to see if it will stable out.








So I'm going to be adventurous and to delid my chip, vice and hammer method   I read up on it bit, watched some videos on YT, laughed a lot at it, and figured it will be worth getting rid of these 90++*C temps.  I'm open suggestions on the best paste to reapply when delidding ....  



Edit: also want to give a shout out to *dank1983man420*, an awesome team member who hooked me up yesterday out of the blue due to sheer awesomeness!  Thanks buddy


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2013)

This is what I have been crunching my 4770K at:






What changes did you make in the BIOS? Are you using Auto for Vcore?
Have you checked out this thread? Lots of good info
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-haswell-overclocking-clubhouse.185344/


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2013)

Vcore is set manually to 1.236 iirc, which it stays at pretty well. I haven't changed too many other settings yet but I'll take a gander through that thread again, thanks. 

Perhaps I should throw another hypothesis out there: I accidentally messed up some socket pins when installing everything, but after a long hour or so with light, magnifying glass, and small tools, they all straightened back out and realigned. A buddy who helped me with the pins asked me today if I thought it contributed to the high temps, and even though I didn't think so, is there any way that could boost temps?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 2, 2013)

I would rather have your chip manofthem. Mine is about 55c at 4.3ghz 1.35v. But that is max overclock stable for crunching. I can't even boot 4.5.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 2, 2013)

Wondering...These WU's were due at 8 this morning. They are now running "High Priority", will the still count in the morning, when I have WiFi again? Or, should I dump them and crunch something that will actually count?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> I would rather have your chip manofthem. Mine is about 55c at 4.3ghz 1.35v. But that is max overclock stable for crunching. I can't even boot 4.5.



These chips are weird to me, unless I'm doing something wrong.  I keep seeing chips like yours running cool at high voltage.  I mean, yours is at 1.35v and only 55*C?  That seems terrific to me

And i'm not sure if my chip is stable yet, as it did crash before for me.  It's still going now so I'm not sure what the deal is with this.  I may attempt to remount the cooler, check to make sure that it's mounted correctly and evenly.

BOINC has been running solid all afternoon so it's a good sign for now.  I need to check the WCG results though to make sure I'm not getting a bunch of errors


----------



## Arjai (Dec 2, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Wondering...These WU's were due at 8 this morning. They are now running "High Priority", will the still count in the morning, when I have WiFi again? Or, should I dump them and crunch something that will actually count?


ANYBODY?


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Wondering...These WU's were due at 8 this morning. They are now running "High Priority", will the still count in the morning, when I have WiFi again? Or, should I dump them and crunch something that will actually count?



They should automatically abort- However, you can manually abort if you think you will lose a bunch of time on them.... I would likely do that if it were my rig.

Adjust your cache for a smaller # of wu's if this happens frequently


----------



## Arjai (Dec 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> They should automatically abort- However, you can manually abort if you think you will lose a bunch of time on them.... I would likely do that if it were my rig.
> 
> Adjust your cache for a smaller # of wu's if this happens frequently


Doesn't Happen. First time I have had this question. Since I now can't crunch while sleeping...deadlines caught up to me!

Plus, this weekend, I didn't have my computer with me, at all. So, no crunching at all. Hence my current dilemma. Oh well, hopefully I won't have this problem again. Thanks, N


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, there are a ton of MCM that have shown up with a brief deadline for me, too.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 2, 2013)

So my 5800k is being weird. When I first set it up it was pulling 4k ppd months ago. During the challenge is was hitting about 2500ppd. Just today it was less than 2k. Its performance is obviously decreasing, but lately at a faster rate. What is going on? Any ideas.

This rig is remote so I can't try much.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> So my 5800k is being weird. When I first set it up it was pulling 4k ppd months ago. During the challenge is was hitting about 2500ppd. Just today it was less than 2k. Its performance is obviously decreasing, but lately at a faster rate. What is going on? Any ideas.
> 
> This rig is remote so I can't try much.


Well, partially, I'd expect things to vary depending on what projects you run.  FAAH gives considerably better PPD from my experience than either CEP2 or MCM.  Can you check the Device Statistics page and make sure that it's still doing 4 days of runtime/day (or at least close?)


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll clear the WUs on the 8350 and reinstall linux, this time on a desktop hard drive. Maybe I'm suffering some kind of trashing.

The 8350 part timer is up and running, hopefully it'll hold my ppd on its own while I solve this.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, partially, I'd expect things to vary depending on what projects you run.  FAAH gives considerably better PPD from my experience than either CEP2 or MCM.  Can you check the Device Statistics page and make sure that it's still doing 4 days of runtime/day (or at least close?)


I forgot I put MCM back on which could explain the most recent drop. Still though it was at 4kppd per day when I first installed. It is reporting work every day so it seems.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> So my 5800k is being weird. When I first set it up it was pulling 4k ppd months ago. During the challenge is was hitting about 2500ppd. Just today it was less than 2k. Its performance is obviously decreasing, but lately at a faster rate. What is going on? Any ideas.
> 
> This rig is remote so I can't try much.



My 8350 went from 7.5K to 2.5K in the course of a single week. As stated I'm gonna let the WUs run out and install linux on a desktop hard drive. I've been using laptop drives for the lower power draw but maybe MCM is too much for them.

I had similar issues during the CEP2 challenge.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> My 8350 went from 7.5K to 2.5K in the course of a single week. As stated I'm gonna let the WUs run out and install linux on a desktop hard drive. I've been using laptop drives for the lower power draw but maybe MCM is too much for them.
> 
> I had similar issues during the CEP2 challenge.


I refuse to use cep2. But it was doing 2500ppd during the challenge with all ffa. I also have another remote rig that is an i3 530 that only pulls about 200 ppd. It is also remote and it will be months if not years before I get to mess with it again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2013)

I got 7K the other day and yesterday I got 3.6K so yea the points are varying


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2013)

Vinska, is everything alright in Kaunas?  I notice your PPD is down considerably


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 4, 2013)

Apparently 2/3 of the University's PCs were turned off.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Vinska, is everything alright in Kaunas?  I notice your PPD is down considerably


Yeah, during the weekend, ~ 2/3 of the machines got turned off by someone.
Also, some machines seem to be behaving abnormally. Going to pay a visit to my university this evening once more and am going to check them all out.
The fact that I am redoing by local network infrastructure is probably also adding to the drop.

EDIT: Also, MCM...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Yeah, during the weekend, ~ 2/3 of the machines got turned off by someone.
> Also, some machines seem to be behaving abnormally. Going to pay a visit to my university this evening once more and am going to check them all out.
> The fact that I am redoing by local network infrastructure is probably also adding to the drop.
> 
> EDIT: Also, MCM...


Will you be able to turn them back on?  Or are they gone for good?

And yes, MCM is giving much, much lower output.  I suppose all in the name of Science, but particularly on the i7 Linux systems the drop is quite considerable


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Will you be able to turn them back on?  Or are they gone for good?



No - they were just powered off during the weekend and neither me nor my dad had time to check on them during that time. So those machine only got turned back on again on monday


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> No - they were just powered off during the weekend and neither me nor my dad had time to check on them during that time. So those machine only got turned back on again on monday


I noticed that you are back up in the points. I guess that you have to live with the fact that they have some rules about PCs being on during weekends


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, to no avail, I tried Folding on this laptop. I feel like it was worth the effort, since I learned a few things. But, since Folding and Crunching would do nothing more than severely drop my crunching, I have decided to proceed with Crunching and Fold sometime in the future when I have a more capable system.

A big shout out to the Folding team for their help and advice.



I'm back up and running!


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2013)

OK something's definitely up with the stars on our cruncher badges.... I'm pulling at least 2x what it took for 5 stars and I'm only showing 3!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> OK something's definitely up with the stars on our cruncher badges.... I'm pulling at least 2x what it took for 5 stars and I'm only showing 3!



Yeah, it's weird, been like that since we got our badges back after the forum change.  I feel so lousy with 1 star, at least give me my 2


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2013)

Indeed, I would have expected 70k PPD to do more than four stars, realistically


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 5, 2013)

Linux re-installed and running. I'm going to let boinc run normally (no report_results_immediately=1), hopefully that'll prevent whatever issue I was having.

The part timer pulled 3.5K and saved the day


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 5, 2013)

hmmm... 100k PPD for 5-stars, maybe?
...maybe W1zzard knows something we don't and adjusted the badges to accommodate it? i.e. GPU work soon?
i.e. kinda like "this post has three lines. HL3 confirmed."


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2013)

*Just a quick question from my team here: (no point in starting a thread over this) *

Regarding my stars that link to my WCG badge below, where are they? I produce an average of over 2,000 points a day and should have 2 stars, or at least one. I noticed the missing of my stars after the recent TPU forum make-over. Is there just some sort of delay, any idea's? 



> Badges!
> If you're proud to crunch for Team TechPowerUp! and want to show it off to the forum, we have signature badges to let the world know! Here are the requirements:
> badge - 100,000 points total and activity on your WCG account
> badge + 1 star - 500 points per day (7 day average)
> ...


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2013)

It took a bit for W1zzard to restore our badges after the switch to the "new" TPU. The scoring is different though as I used to have around 3 stars for the last couple months with the same cruncher:


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> It took a bit for W1zzard to restore our badges after the switch to the "new" TPU. The scoring is different though as I used to have around 3 stars for the last couple months with the same cruncher:




Oh I see :/ What is the new scoring then, or is W1z working on a possible fix for this issue? (I'm sure it's not high on his priority list, just curious).


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know what the new requirements are for badge stars...
I personally haven't reported it to W1z as I know he is busy. I do believe I saw someone comment on it in the "Feedback and Bug Report" thread.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2013)

It sure seems that the scoring requirements have changed though. I noticed it after we got the cruncher badge back but just assumed it had been changed.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Whaddayaknow... Guess what my pops discovered on the Phenoms when I asked Him to take a look at them today?

Someone logged into those computers remotely at 1 AM on Sunday and installed bitcoin mining thingie... 
We got that stuff diked the hell out. bah.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Whaddayaknow... Guess what my pops discovered on the Phenoms when I asked Him to take a look at them today?
> 
> Someone logged into those computers remotely at 1 AM on Sunday and installed bitcoin mining thingie... :shadeshu:
> We got that stuff diked the hell out. bah.



That isn't good!!! Someone hacked into the systems. Might want to stiffen up the security on them.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm sure if a change were to be implemented Norton would have notified us or even asked for our input beforehand. Probably just a miskey.

Now that the big challenge has wrapped up and whatnot, I am sure they will iron this out and place the reqs back where they have been


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I'm sure if a change were to be implemented Norton would have notified us or even asked for our input beforehand. Probably just a miskey.
> 
> Now that the big challenge has wrapped up and whatnot, I am sure they will iron this out and place the reqs back where they have been



I posted on the bugs and fixes thread so let's see what W1zz's comments are...


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 6, 2013)

mmm, Free-DC is glitching again. I wanted to check on my 8350


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> mmm, Free-DC is glitching again. I wanted to check on my 8350



Try it now- mine seems to be normal.....


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2013)

-19.4 C this morning. Kinda weeds out the pedestrian clutter around town.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone else getting MCM only?  






Looked up my preferences, all projects are checked. I wonder if FAAH is close to being finished.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2013)

Got six of them this morning, but not exclusively!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone else getting MCM only?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have two out of 8 threads as MCM and the rest are fight aids. I think the MCM go faster than all the other WUs


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2013)

The only other MCM's I got were the first batch, that were bugged up. I dumped them and finally, I have some more. I did run a couple last week but now, I have 6!!

Somebody must like me!


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm getting a mix of available jobs as well.....


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 6, 2013)

same here

By the way, sorry I'm not alot online these days, but star ranking has changed?


----------



## Bow (Dec 6, 2013)

No problems at the time I left for work.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 6, 2013)

> Hello everybody,
> 
> We’ve been overdue for another progress report on the Clean Energy Project for some time, so here it finally comes. We hope you’ll enjoy this summary of the things that have happened since our last full report in April.
> 
> ...



Source: Research Log: Updates from the Harvard Team


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2013)

I woke up and found my i7-3930k system locked up---it has an issue where if it reboots without being connected to a monitor sometimes it doesn't come back.  Problem solved, anyways for now.  Unfortunately I only have another week and a half of crunching for now; I head home on the 17th and the crunchers will have to be turned off :/


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Been fiddling with my networking a bit more just now. Which brings this up:


```
21:04 - librin.so.1: there are 3 possible situations when it comes to networking:
1. nothing works but it is known why
2. nothing works and nobody can figure out why
3. everything works and ...nobody can figure out why
21:04 - librin.so.1: ;]
21:05 - zocky1983: so basically you are screwed either way :P
21:05 - librin.so.1: yep ^^
```


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 7, 2013)

Soon I'll add an " FX8300 " (actually an underclocked FX8350) and two Celeron 1007U (dual core, 1.5Ghz Ivy Bridge) 



Another day with miserable output. I didn't even break 7K. My dedicated 8350 barely got 1K


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

What are the IVB Celerons from?  I suspect at the very least they should do much, much better than my UM C2D


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128598


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

I've been thinking of picking up one of those--I just need to figure out what I'd do with it...


----------



## Nordic (Dec 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I've been thinking of picking up one of those--I just need to figure out what I'd do with it...


Crunch...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

james888 said:


> Crunch...


Yeah, but just for crunching, there are more efficient ways to spend my money....I can set up another 3GHz C2D system for ~$30 using stuff I have laying around.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2013)

Just a headsup to our crunchers: nothing too special but be sure to drop by the current general giveaway and enter for a game 


Also, this isn't crunching related, but I wanted to share with the group 

My wife got me a nice anniversary present, and it's tasting soooo good   Check it out below.


Spoiler: Clase Azul


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 7, 2013)

Casa Tradicion's Clase Azul... yummy...


----------



## Nordic (Dec 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, but just for crunching, there are more efficient ways to spend my money....I can set up another 3GHz C2D system for ~$30 using stuff I have laying around.


If I was going for a low power system like that I would go for the kabini one. This one specifically that is sadly out of stock. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135363

Edit" But on amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G237LNS/?tag=tec06d-20

Amd's little jaguar kabini chip full of awesome. An a6 apu with that low power usage. Drool.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

Woah, that's pretty cool!  It's a shame that it's an ECS board, but I bet it's pretty snappy, and a full PCIe slot is quite useful


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 7, 2013)

This is not the farm thread, B.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> This is not the farm thread, B.



I got lost. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


>


That is one of the most unattractive systems I've seen in quite a while 

Does it at least perform well?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2013)

Good to see someone is still using Cathode tubes. I've got a bunch of em' collecting dust.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That is one of the most unattractive systems I've seen in quite a while
> 
> Does it at least perform well?



As I mentioned on my face book its my rat rod of PCs that I have and yea it does quite well but it could use better HDDs


----------



## Arjai (Dec 8, 2013)

WOW! When I left the coffee shop, after work, I had ten more MCM's. Apparently, while I was in the bathroom, while getting ready to go get the bus downtown, I got more.....






Yep, 22 of 'em! Wasn't expecting that! I guess they are turning up the volume!!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 8, 2013)

I have all MCM now. TRWOV you were first.

I was looking(dreaming) at ebay and it appeared as though you could get 12 cores/24 threads from two cpu's for about $500 for just cpu's and mobo.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 9, 2013)

"Why is winter great?" –Little Timmy
"I am glad You asked that question mah boi! It is simple. Because:" –teh Meeee

1. the air is much cooler so it is easier to cool those crunching boxen
2. because, just look at this!


Spoiler: some [very] late night shootin'



Did some photos late at night - all were done between 03:40 and 04:00
whaddaya think?





















P.S. EXIF metadata is available.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 9, 2013)

So far the Celeron 1007U seems to be a little powerhouse. It averages 250ppd, about the same as the Athlon II X4 620  Granted, the X4 is on 10hrs a day but still.

Power at the wall is 50w with an open frame 90w PSU. I don't know how efficient it is but I suppose 75% or so.


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> "Why is winter great?" –Little Timmy
> "I am glad You asked that question mah boi! It is simple. Because:" –teh Meeee


..because it's a good excuse to go for coffee.
(Or while it's in season, a good chai-nog.)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 9, 2013)

@xvi I don't get it.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 9, 2013)

Beta Mapping Cancer Markers???


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh snap! Beta WUs!
I just checked - I've got 8 WCG site pages worth of beta WUs. Bronze Beta badge soon, I wonder?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 10, 2013)

so far, I have downloaded 3 Beta's. Never thought I would get them again!!






Correction, 4 Beta's.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 10, 2013)

Just checked and I got them in all my crunchers. 

The little CPU that could, the Cely 1007U, delivered 360ppd today  Heck, I should have waited for the 1037U to be available


----------



## Arjai (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I have been crunching at night, with no roommate, seems to be OK. Knock on wood, noone has had the nuts to mess with it or me, so alls good for the time being! Plus my numbers are back up!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep, I got Beta MCM, too.  Probably not enough for my silver though


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting in love with these 1007U boards. I wonder if it'd be enough to emulate N64 games.  

Testing...


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2013)

@ work we have 3 Dell Optiplex 170L's with celeron 2.4 ghz, 1.5ghz ram.  They are used all day but after work we just leave them on.  Would it be worth Crunching on them?  They are free from 6pm to 5am.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 10, 2013)

Celeron Ds make very poor crunchers. An Ivy Bridge dual core Celeron will run in circles around those 3 _combined._ You'd get way better results with the 1007U I mentioned.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 11, 2013)

I think I've come accross the reason for the low ppd on my main cruncher: I think my buffer is set too low. Yesterday I found the cruncher idling with no work and the log said that there were no tasks available. In the morning it was running only two WUs.

My buffer was set at 0.2 days. I increased it to 1 day. Let's see how that works.



The Cely did 360 today too. The thing is so small that you could pass it as a router or something. *grins mischievously*


----------



## Nordic (Dec 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I think I've come accross the reason for the low ppd on my main cruncher: I think my buffer is set too low. Yesterday I found the cruncher idling with no work and the log said that there were no tasks available. In the morning it was running only two WUs.
> 
> My buffer was set at 0.2 days. I increased it to 1 day. Let's see how that works.
> 
> ...


Makes it into router that crunches...


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2013)

Did WCG get their upload servers freed up yet? Tried to dump the work on one of my remote rigs an hour or so ago and couldn't upload or report anything


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm looking for someone. reilly4356,  you are Folding without a passkey and therefore getting much less credit than you have earned.  http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Did WCG get their upload servers freed up yet? Tried to dump the work on one of my remote rigs an hour or so ago and couldn't upload or report anything


I think that they got it fixed.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, two of my Phenoms were not working for over a week. I visited my university on numerous occasions during that time, but only managed to reach them yesterday. They are fired up and working again now! 
As a bonus, I added one more Phenom II to the fleet - it is the zeroth box (its numbered as 000 there, kekeke...) that is used by the teachers. Thus, since yesterday, *crunching for team TPU with 156  cores / 160 threads!* 

P.S. it seems one of the Pentiums stopped reporting work since two days ago. Going to pay a visit to the university as soon as possible to see what's up.
P.P.S. If not for those two Phenoms slacking off, I would have probably taken the cherry a couple of times recently. Grrrr.
P.P.P.S. A slim chance, but maybe I will manage to add a couple of more boxen by the end of this week.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks like FA@H went RUBY!!  Yea!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 12, 2013)

woot! The Cely crunched 600 today! And that's on _Windows 32bit_  I think that on Linux x64 it could get to 1000 on a good day.  I suppose the 1037U would net ~300 ppd more.

I can't wait for embedded Haswell Celerons to arrive  Just give the ULV Celerons GT3 graphics and I'll make sure to pick one for my miniITX HTPC.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2013)

Almost off the chart!!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> woot! The Cely crunched 600 today! And that's on _Windows 32bit_  I think that on Linux x64 it could get to 1000 on a good day.  I suppose the 1037U would net ~300 ppd more.
> 
> I can't wait for embedded Haswell Celerons to arrive  Just give the ULV Celerons GT3 graphics and I'll make sure to pick one for my miniITX HTPC.


But but amd's jaguar quad core a6...


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2013)

On friday the 13th, there will be a database server maintenance related shut down so make sure you increase the buffers to longer than a day if you do not want to get out of WCG WUs.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> On friday the 13th, there will be a database server maintenance related shut down so make sure you increase the buffers to longer than a day if you do not want to get out of WCG WUs.


Eh? Odd. I could swear it was yesterday - my boxen refused to report WU's for over half a day with the even log saying the database servers are undergoing maintenance. Hmm...


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Eh? Odd. I could swear it was yesterday - my boxen refused to report WU's for over half a day with the even log saying the database servers are undergoing maintenance. Hmm...



That one was unexpected- this one is scheduled and is only expected to last 4hrs iirc. Best thing would be to make sure your buffer isn't too small if you don't want to risk losing work


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2013)

Will be working on an upgrade to the *Julia* rig so I posted 90% of the old *Julia* rig on my FS thread (no OS, no HDD.... the rest is intact)

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...e-rig-corsair-350d-a880gz-w-pii-1045t.195124/

Cruncher/Folders discount will be in effect if anyone is interested- PM for details


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> That one was unexpected- this one is scheduled and is only expected to last 4hrs iirc. Best thing would be to make sure your buffer isn't too small if you don't want to risk losing work


No the Wednesday upsets are to be expected. They do some kind of maintenance on that day and have done that for a looong time. This one was just happened to coincide with their disks were full.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 12, 2013)

The 12th A8-5500 that was broken when I installed BOINC on those APUs was recently fixed. So I jammed BOINC onto it.
Therefore, I am now *crunching for team TPU with 160 cores / 164 threads* 


P.S I was doing quite some work in the university today. That included moving a rack-mount /w [unused] HP ProLiant DL385 G7 racks.
Gonna see if in the future I can manage to sneak power & innernets to them and run BOINC there.


----------



## xvi (Dec 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> HP ProLiant DL385 G7 racks.



Dual 16 core Opterons? Sheesh.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 13, 2013)

xvi said:


> Dual 16 core Opterons?


Yeah, with K10 cores (same as Phenom II).



xvi said:


> Sheesh.


not sure how to interpret that one.


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Yeah, with K10 cores (same as Phenom II).
> 
> 
> *not sure how to interpret that one*.



= This  with a little bit of this


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2013)

Or,  with 

OR... with  with 

OR...... with  with


----------



## xvi (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh, some of this because 






..and some of this because there *was* a time when we were tied for points and output.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2013)

(I know I'm basically double, even triple posting, but it's the weekend and I wanted to make sure this was seen by my DC team mates)
(US) Deal on Cooler Master TPC CPU coolers:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/coolermaster-tpc-cpu-coolers.195761/


----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm getting some more MCM beta's today.  Version is 7.28.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2013)

I seem to got stuck on Bronze.  that will ensure a couple more year of run time from me.

 TPU is now 10th in points. Sorry to lazy to give you the fact but linky will show http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/team/list/


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I seem to got stuck on Bronze.  that will ensure a couple more year of run time from me.
> 
> TPU is now 10th in points. Sorry to lazy to give you the fact but linky will show http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/team/list/



Got it covered 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-348#post-3034034

We won't be there for long though..... Ripple Labs is tearing through the rankings atm!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Got it covered
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-348#post-3034034
> 
> We won't be there for long though..... Ripple Labs is tearing through the rankings atm!


Ups. Didn't see that. The second part (Ripple Laps) didn't go under my radar. Well all for the best. We/WCG got about 5000 new (gredy) people lately. They will stay until the well dries out.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 16, 2013)

wow! The Cely 1007U did 1145 today!  That's almost as good as my 1090t part timer!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, this guy is spooling up nicely:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2013)

Just got a new case as an awesome gift from my awesome little brother!  Totally shocked me, what a terrific dude.  So soon I'll have some downtime (yet again) while I transfer everything over to the new case.  I'll share pics when I get a chance.  It's late already and I had some friends over tonight; my wife's friend from Chile was visiting so we were chillin', sipping, playing piano and singing (it's funny to hear us play/sing while tipsy ), so it's off to bed for me.  

Good to see everyone doing well and t_ski firing up   Been alittle absent lately due to a lot of things going on, but hopefully I'll be around more, at least more after Thursday when a few things wrap up


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)

What did you get Matt?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What did you get Matt?



My brother hooked me up with an awesome Corsair 900d!  (time to replace the CM Haf 932, or at least move it on to my other pc)  Totally awesome gift, totally awesome case; this thing is huge.  I knew it would be big, but now I need to rearrange a few things here to accommodate it   It looks totally awesome though, very well suited for my needs!  It was my 10 year anniversary, and he really surprised me with it; bought it after a conversation with me on the phone while I was a little tipsy  

What a great little brother huh?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2013)

He is a keeper for sure. ... Not that he wasn't before that.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I was hoping to amass more CPU years of crunching than I am old before I "get one year older". But it is clear now I won't manage. Would need to crunch ~ 5.5 years worth of CPU time in two days, but that's far from possible for me currently. kekeke! aww well...

P.S. I recently upgraded most of my network infrastructure into 1gbps. So, I've got things like this now:
_Here, copying stuff over ethernet using NFS._ Love the new speed! ( a tenfold increase \o/ )


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2013)

Can't beat family. Hope you can easily find a place for it (had trouble placing my SM8). Looking forward to pics of the renovated build


----------



## Arjai (Dec 18, 2013)

If things go well, as I expect them to since I seem to be getting almost all FA@H lately, I will hit 150,000 on the 20th!! 5 days early.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 19, 2013)

The superb performance by the Celeron 1007U is making me think that MCM might do much better with Intel builds. My 8350 part timer is on 11 hours a day (9:00 to 20:00) five days a week and runs 100% of the time (it doesn't suspend work when the PC is in use) on W7 x64, yet the Celeron 1007U runs on W7 x86 and manages to get 45% of the ppd.

FX8350 - W7x64 - 1740 avg over 11hrs/day = 19.77ppd per hr/core (4.94ppd per Ghz-Hr/core)
Celeron 1007U - W7x86 - 750 avg over 24/hrs day =  15.625ppd per hr/core *(10.41ppd per Ghz-Hr/core) 
*
(yes, I have the FX W7 hotfixes installed)

of course, some work might be lost due to checkpoints but even taking my dedicated 8350 into account the ppd per Ghz-Hr/core goes up to 6.13 (4715ppd over 24hrs/day, 24.55ppd per hr/core)


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> The superb performance by the Celeron 1007U is making me think that MCM might do much better with Intel builds. My 8350 part timer is on 11 hours a day (9:00 to 20:00) five days a week and runs 100% of the time (it doesn't suspend work when the PC is in use) on W7 x64, yet the Celeron 1007U runs on W7 x86 and manages to get 45% of the ppd.
> 
> FX8350 - W7x64 - 1740 avg over 11hrs/day = 19.77ppd per hr/core (4.94ppd per Ghz/core)
> Celeron 1007U - W7x86 - 750 avg over 24/hrs day =  15.625ppd per hr/core *(10.41ppd per Ghz/core)
> ...


I noticed that my lesser performers (Intel laptops) do get low points whereas my old trusted e8400 have a ball. I have no CPU from the dark side to compare against. Did they really favor one brand of CPU this time?  .  I doubt...pity that bonicstats stopped their ppd/CPU stats.

Edit: There has been some discussion in the WGC forum about MCM WUs getting stopped sometimes not getting any/low points.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 19, 2013)

mmm, it could be, although I haven't seen any MCM lock up. I switched to W7 because I was getting <2500ppd on linux  might have something to do with it. Still, if that was the case it should affect all CPUs equally.

Looking at my WCG profile, MCM seems to give about 115ppd per WU, don't know if that's inline with the rest or not.


I was kinda theorizing that maybe MCM was heavy on FPU, something that FX CPUs lack in comparison to Intel (FXs basically are 8 integer cores + 4 shared FPU cores) but if that was the case MCM could be made to run on GPU and we haven't heard anything of the sort.


----------



## xvi (Dec 19, 2013)

Found a Pentium II 233MHz laptop at work. I wonder what it'd get for PPD. 

Edit: Win 98, last used 2004.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> My brother hooked me up with an awesome Corsair 900d!  (time to replace the CM Haf 932, or at least move it on to my other pc)  Totally awesome gift, totally awesome case; this thing is huge.  I knew it would be big, but now I need to rearrange a few things here to accommodate it   It looks totally awesome though, very well suited for my needs!  It was my 10 year anniversary, and he really surprised me with it; bought it after a conversation with me on the phone while I was a little tipsy
> 
> What a great little brother huh?



Yea, pics or it didn't happen. 





xvi said:


> Found a Pentium II 233MHz laptop at work. I wonder what it'd get for PPD.
> 
> Edit: Win 98, last used 2004.



Holy crap, that is kind of awesome! Talk about some nostalgic hardware.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 20, 2013)

xvi said:


> Found a Pentium II 233MHz laptop at work. I wonder what it'd get for PPD.
> 
> Edit: Win 98, last used 2004.



Last week of college this semester (a few weeks ago), the lab instructor brought in an HP Pavilion 6330 desktop, circa 1998, and I took the motherboard and rebuilt it into a Win98/2000 machine. AMD K6-2 366, 256MB PC100 SDRAM @ 66MHz, and the new SiS 6326 PCI video card are the main features at the moment. It's pretty darn slow (can see the GUI being drawn) but it still works 15 years later with no blown caps and the original PSU that has a 2A 12v rail.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2013)

It shouldn't be that slow.  Something's not right.  Although 256MB is on the lean side.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 20, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It shouldn't be that slow.  Something's not right.  Although 256MB is on the lean side.



Yeah, not too sure what the issue may be. Windows 2000 takes a good couple of minutes to boot on a 60GB Maxtor, and forget about using the internet as it takes at least a minute to load a page. Also, the USB ports don't seem to work in Windows 2000 unless I use the PCI video card, and a NEC USB 2.0 PCI card works for one reboot, then I can BSOD the computer if I unplug and replug my Logitech G400 mouse in. Updated the BIOS but I don't think it made any difference.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, pics or it didn't happen.



Oh they're coming bro 

Been super busy lately, just took a huge exam today that's been weighing on me so hopefully next week I'll get everything moved over


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2013)

IIRC, Win98/2K need USB drivers.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2013)

True, although this got fxed in 2K SP


----------



## xvi (Dec 20, 2013)

Shared IRQ with USB/AGP?


----------



## Bow (Dec 21, 2013)

Up here in Northern New York we are under an Ice Storm Warning.  Its getting nasty already.  Its 28 degrees and raining.  Odds are we will loose power some time in the next 24 hrs, and it could be out for a few days. I got the new Cruncher together, but I think I will wait until this storm is over before getting it running.


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2013)

Bow said:


> Up here in Northern New York we are under an Ice Storm Warning.  Its getting nasty already.  Its 28 degrees and raining.  Odds are we will loose power some time in the next 24 hrs, and it could be out for a few days. I got the new Cruncher together, but I think I will wait until this storm is over before getting it running.



 pretty crappy weather up there!

 Hope you don't lose your power because of it- stay safe


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2013)

got the 3570K back in action


----------



## Bow (Dec 21, 2013)

With this ice storm, we are now under a State of Emergency from now until Christmas day.  A travel ban is in place. if your on the roads you will be ticketed.   OMG!!!!! ITS THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On a good note the power is still on, so I am still  Crunching away.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2013)

I was in the Schenectady area in 1983/84 when we got a 2 inch ice storm.  My parents lived in Hornell at that time and I remember driving home (5 hour drive) in the ruts in the ice.  Crazy kid.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> With this ice storm, we are now under a State of Emergency from now until Christmas day.  A travel ban is in place. if your on the roads you will be ticketed.   OMG!!!!! ITS THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> On a good note the power is still on, so I am still  Crunching away.



Hope you got the ice skates sharpened! I remember when I was a kid, we got about a three inch thick coating of ice on everything one night. Next day, had to pound on the door to get out of the house, took about twenty minutes to open.

Well, being a kid, about eight, I thought it was the coolest thing ever! So, I got out my ice skates and, literally, skated for hours on the streets of our city! I even bumper shagged a guy with chains on down 66th street, the main drag, about two miles down to the PDQ! Then skated back with my pockets, and stomach, full of candy bought with my snow shovelling money. I even made the local paper, dude took a picture of me skating down his street and turned it in.

Aaah, the memories!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2013)

Man I feel for you guys. Tonight it's 80*f and humid, super terrible! 

We just enjoyed a little steak cookout at my in-laws with mojitos and friends, and it was all together good times. My wife has a friend in town from Chile staying with her sister, and we got to hang out tonight.

I'm glad our weather it pretty temperate because I can't imagine living in the severe winter snow and/or ice. Props to you crunchers up North


----------



## Arjai (Dec 22, 2013)

@manofthem, I wasn't sure, until just now, but there was something about you that I thought was strange. It's not uncommon, lots of people strike me that way. The commonality? No Winter cold weather. I don't hate you, or anyone else that lives in warmer climes, but, you all are strange. I'm sure most of you already know that!


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Man I feel for you guys. Tonight it's 80*C and humid, super terrible!
> 
> We just enjoyed a little steak cookout at my in-laws with mojitos and friends, and it was all together good times. My wife has a friend in town from Chile staying with her sister, and we got to hang out tonight.
> 
> I'm glad our weather it pretty temperate because I can't imagine living in the severe winter snow and/or ice. Props to you crunchers up North



80C ? as in 176F?  -

I lived in FL for 2 yrs and couldn't stand the heat  I'll take a few months a year of this cold mess any day...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2013)

Arjai said:


> @manofthem, I wasn't sure, until just now, but there was something about you that I thought was strange. It's not uncommon, lots of people strike me that way. The commonality? No Winter cold weather. I don't hate you, or anyone else that lives in warmer climes, but, you all are strange. I'm sure most of you already know that!



No hate or offense, and yes I am a strange one 

Living in South Florida, we have come to accept the lack of seasons and most especially the lame winter.  It's go and humid tonight, but that doesn't detract from the fun regardless. 

All in all, we all have to deal with our own climates and happenings, and I hope the team has fair weather all winter long. Like hurricanes can knock out our power herr for quite a while, winter storms and blizzards can do you same, and that's terrible for crunching.

Stay warm guys! 



Norton said:


> 80C ? as in 176F?  -
> 
> I lived in FL for 2 yrs and couldn't stand the heat  I'll take a few months a year of this cold mess any day...



Yeah, to like Hades here 
(too used to *C in referring to temps with regard to pc components) 

It was an oops and I fixed it, little too much vodka tonight.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Stay warm guys!


Why do you think we have these DC machines going?


----------



## Bow (Dec 22, 2013)

@ thebluebumblebee, I have a sister in Eugene OR, a cousin in Tigard OR, 1 in Dunes City, OR  one in Camas, WA.  Damn I miss the PNW.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 22, 2013)

5in of snow last night, 5 more expected tonight here in the northwest. My crunchers are enough for me to keep my heat on real low.

@manofthem, I went to Orlando once. I expected to die from the humidity and heat coming from a dry temperate climate. Anything above 80c here in Idaho feels like death to me. It did not go lower than 100f in my week long stay and I was perfectly content. It smelts like it was going to rain to me all the time, because Florida's humidity would be raining in Idaho, but it was actually quite nice.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2013)

Matt, I'm coming over.  I'm sick of winter already.  I'm bringing the OJ


----------



## Bow (Dec 22, 2013)

Lost power.  Could be a day or 2 before its back on.


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> Lost power.  Could be a day or 2 before its back on.



Sorry to hear that Bud 

Are you all set with supplies? Food, water, firewood, chips/snacks?


----------



## Bow (Dec 22, 2013)

Got every thing we need.  Just waiting it out.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2013)

Did some rearranging, so my numbers are down

EDIT: BTW, I have a coup of my crunchers up for sale in the forums


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Team,

Decided to throw a small Christmas giveaway 

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-team-captains-christmas-giveaway.196097/


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2013)

Power is back on.  I can take a shower. I had a hot meal. Up and Crunching again Going to be below zero tomorrow.  I have to work tomorrow.  Power is back on


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2013)

------


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2013)

Bow said:


> Power is back on.  I can take a shower. I had a hot meal. Up and Crunching again Going to be below zero tomorrow.  I have to work tomorrow.  Power is back on


Why isn't "Up and Crunching again" the first thing on the list?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 24, 2013)

Starting tomorrow I'll downsize due to vacations. I'll be back in full force on January.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 24, 2013)

Bow said:


> Power is back on.  I can take a shower. I had a hot meal. Up and Crunching again Going to be below zero tomorrow.  I have to work tomorrow.  Power is back on


I love this modern thing called electricity. Much better than it was without.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Sorry, I'm not often on, but I still crunch. I am really busy at work + my own business, so I don't have enought time to get on forums. 

Hope you guys get a good christmas holidays. Health to you all, as with this, you will be able to do anything!


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2013)

Going to be very busy with the kids and family the next day or so.  I hope you all have a Fantastic Holliday,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello there fellas.  How are things in here lately?  Just wanted to drop by and wish you all the best in these Holidays to you and your families.  I've been gone a bit as I needed a break (was becoming fried chicken).  I have been able to rest a lot this month of December and during these holidays.  Would like to say everything is actually best it's been in a while.  Things are going great, work is really busy but that should ease off now that the holidays are coming to an end.  You'll start seeing more of me now that I'm a little refreshed and getting back on track with myself. 

So what did I miss?  How have things been?  Got a lot of catching up to do around here.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

Good to see you back Cap'n! 

*Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> Good to see you back Cap'n!
> 
> *Merry Christmas!!!*


Thanks Bill!   How have you been managing with the team on your shoulders now?


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Bill!   How have you been managing with the team on your shoulders now?



I think we're doing OK...we did well on the last couple of challenges, picked up a few new members, and made it back to the Top 10 in the WCG World rankings!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> I think we're doing OK...we did well on the last couple of challenges, picked up a few new members, and made it back to the Top 10 in the WCG World rankings!


Awesome.  I haven't even been tracking my own stats much.  I check in periodically, make sure my 2600K is going.  The AMD rig kept having issues so I shut it down for now till I can figure it out and my i7-950 literally blew up in a power outage.  Saw some smoke, never powered on again.  Just haven't had the time to look into it to be honest.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome.  I haven't even been tracking my own stats much.  I check in periodically, make sure my 2600K is going.  The AMD rig kept having issues so I shut it down for now till I can figure it out and *my i7-950 literally blew up in a power outage*.  Saw some smoke, never powered on again.  Just haven't had the time to look into it to be honest.



Sucks about the i7-950 rig 

If you find out what happened/what's broken let us know and maybe we can assist you in getting it back together again. Not sure what's going on with the AMD rig but I bet that mobo is having issues dealing with the heat/power from that BD chip?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2013)

I am having trouble and I am hoping someone here can help. I was helping my brother, burn some DVD's to his HDD and then moved them to his external HDD a Passport.

Anyways, we used DVDFab to burn then to his HDD. Then tried to use it to burn a DVD from the saved files. It kept hanging up, for hours. So, I searched here and found CDBurnerxp. 

Seemed to be fine until the end of the 17 min burn to DVD. Then I get an hresult 0x80040275.

*VFW_E_NO_CAPTURE_HARDWARE*
0x80040275
     No capture hardware is available, or the hardware is not responding.



Not sure why. He is using Dual Layer DVD-r's. 

Anybody have any experience with this? The CDBurnxp forum is no help and the StarBurn forum was no help either. I am at wit's end here.

All I want is a free, or very cheap, DVD burner, that works and is relatively easy to use. My brother is 67 years old and computers are not all that new to him but, he has some short term memory issues. For instance, right click and copy? New to him everytime I explain it to him.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sucks about the i7-950 rig
> 
> If you find out what happened/what's broken let us know and maybe we can assist you in getting it back together again. Not sure what's going on with the AMD rig but I bet that mobo is having issues dealing with the heat/power from that BD chip?


the AMD rig I'm sure it's the motherboard.  I'll try to scavenge something, should be fairly cheap to get another decent board.  The i7 I have to look at, hopefully soon.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> the AMD rig I'm sure it's the motherboard.  I'll try to scavenge something, should be fairly cheap to get another decent board.  The i7 I have to look at, hopefully soon.



This board does 125w chips and is on special for $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...122413-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13130637-L0E

Hoping the i7 system didn't eat the board... X58 boards are getting rarer and more expensive lately


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2013)

I got your pm Norton, now i have the Bionic up but what do I select for work and isn't the cpu suppose to be at 100% or at least using all 8 threads?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> I got your pm Norton, now i have the Bionic up but what do I select for work and isn't the cpu suppose to be at 100% or at least using all 8 threads?


I don't know the content of the PM that Norton sent but you chose WGC first. There will be a small delay (1-3 minute) before you have loaded work for all of your threads. in https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyProjects.do
you tick off
Participate in All Projects
I read somewhere that Norton would be out for some hours but if you still have problems then please return to this forum.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2013)

Yup I checked off WCG and it's running a cancer thing.. The cpu is running full steam and only 62c

I'll be running it for the week and decide if I will let the machine run when Im away on the road..

hydro is getting more expensive here and watching my wattage meter it's showing 196-203 watts


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2013)

I got laptops pulling more than that . No sure electricity cost is the down side of this kind of work. 200 W for a 8 threads CPU is decent low. Run as much as you think you can afford. Remember the heat that your CPU is generating you save in your radiators. That what is keeping me pulling around 1500 W during wintertime.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 25, 2013)

So me and @t_ski had a little trade not too long ago, where I picked up a 2.7ghz ivybridge Celeron. I kinda love this little Celeron in a geeky way. It only appears to use about 40 watts at load with my testing. I have a just better than stock heatsink on it, and the fan runs at the slowest RPM  under load keeping it at 34c. I bet I could run this thing passive with a stock cooler. It is in a p67 motherboard with voltage control, so I am thinking of undervolting it for fun. It has found other workloads and I can't crunch on it yet, but I will soon enough I am sure. With undervolting I wonder if I can get it under 30 watts and putout 2k points with Linux. I thought I would share because I find this very cool.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I am having trouble and I am hoping someone here can help. I was helping my brother, burn some DVD's to his HDD and then moved them to his external HDD a Passport.
> 
> Anyways, we used DVDFab to burn then to his HDD. Then tried to use it to burn a DVD from the saved files. It kept hanging up, for hours. So, I searched here and found CDBurnerxp.
> 
> ...



Well, late last night, my brother put the DVD's in his player, attached to the TV. Turns out, the movies played full on throughout, no glitch. So, apparently, the program sends this error code at the end for shit's and giggle's? I will laugh, Later. I spent too much time, too recently, to find it very funny, yet.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> So me and @t_ski had a little trade not too long ago, where I picked up a 2.7ghz ivybridge Celeron. I kinda love this little Celeron in a geeky way. It only appears to use about 40 watts at load with my testing. I have a just better than stock heatsink on it, and the fan runs at the slowest RPM  under load keeping it at 34c. I bet I could run this thing passive with a stock cooler. It is in a p67 motherboard with voltage control, so I am thinking of undervolting it for fun. It has found other workloads and I can't crunch on it yet, but I will soon enough I am sure. With undervolting I wonder if I can get it under 30 watts and putout 2k points with Linux. I thought I would share because I find this very cool.



Those little Celerons are something else, aren't they? I was playing around with an embedded Celeron 1007U (dual core, 1.5Ghz Ivy) and got 780ppd avg on Windows *32bit*_. _I can only fantom what would it get on linux x64.

If the iGPU didn't suck as much (regular HD Graphics w/6 EUs) I could see these becoming quite a competitor for the A4 and some A6 APUs.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 26, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Those little Celerons are something else, aren't they? I was playing around with an embedded Celeron 1007U (dual core, 1.5Ghz Ivy) and got 780ppd avg on Windows *32bit*_. _I can only fantom what would it get on linux x64.


I still want one of those kabini a6-5200. I did a little research and its about as powerful as my i3-2330m, according to passmark, which gets 1800k ppd with Linux.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 26, 2013)

0.01206%

I remember, not so long ago, when I was just a mere 0.00300% of the Teams total credit. Oh, those were the days! Ion was still dreaming about  4p's and I was still a little wet behind the ears. Norton thought he would just be a lacky here for the rest of his days.

Now look, Buck Nasty rolled through and said what's what. Ion's 4p had been all of the shizzle until then. Then, Vinska convince some IT guy at school to crunch and wallah!!

Crazy cool. All the while, my little undervolted i5 trudged along and now, I am in the hundreths of a percent!!

Like the Turtle, may be the new name for this comp....or, not... 

I know, this was just a waste of time, more mine than yours! I promise it took me longer to type this than it took to read!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2013)

Quick question for you guys (not sure if it's been posted already): is there a way to get BOINC to report immediately on Linux?  Running Ubuntu 12.something.


EDIT: Nevermind.  I guess I could get off my lazy arse and google something:



> The configuration is read from a file *cc_config.xml*. If this file is absent, the default configuration is used. To create or edit the file, use a text editor such as Notepad, and save it as cc_config.xml in your BOINC data directory.





> *<report_results_immediately>0|1</report_results_immediately>*
> If 1, each job will be reported to the project server as soon as it's finished, with an inbuild 60 second delay from completion of result upload. (normally it's deferred for up to a day, so that several jobs can be reported in one request). _Using this option increases the load on project servers, and should generally be avoided_. This is intended to be used only on computers whose disks are reformatted daily


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2013)

FYI: If you have a nearby Fry's store, they are selling the MSI Z77 Mpower for $89 on 12/26.  Reviewed by cadaveca


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FYI: If you have a nearby Fry's store, they are selling the MSI Z77 Mpower for $89 on 12/26.  Reviewed by cadaveca



Good deal! 

On a related note- put my i7-970/R3E setup into its new case today  The HDD gave out  but I put in a spare and got it running on Linux instead 

Will need to move the 7870 over to my new rig that's under construction to get it back going for F@H...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2013)

Frys also has the 3770K for $222!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> So me and @t_ski had a little trade not too long ago, where I picked up a 2.7ghz ivybridge Celeron. I kinda love this little Celeron in a geeky way. It only appears to use about 40 watts at load with my testing. I have a just better than stock heatsink on it, and the fan runs at the slowest RPM  under load keeping it at 34c. I bet I could run this thing passive with a stock cooler. It is in a p67 motherboard with voltage control, so I am thinking of undervolting it for fun. It has found other workloads and I can't crunch on it yet, but I will soon enough I am sure. With undervolting I wonder if I can get it under 30 watts and putout 2k points with Linux. I thought I would share because I find this very cool.


30watts as a system total?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a New's Year resolution that involves a dual 2011 motherboard


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

How many points can one expect to get for 24hrs of crunching?  I started yesterday morning and checked this morning and its showing around 1800 points. Im using a 3770k @4.6ghz. Does overclocking stunt or help the points? And what about memory? Im running 2666mhz. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2013)

CPU frequency is the main factor. Memory speed has little to no impact (some people run dedicated crunchers with a single 2GB stick). Windows x64 gives more ppd than x86 and linux x64 gives more than Wx64.

That being said, hyperthreading doesn't scale 1:1, so don't take the Boinc calculated ETAs for granted (boinc calculates potential throughput with a single thread test). If boinc says a WU ETA is 2 hours, it might take 2:30 in reality due to hyperthreading. Still is better to leave HT on, you'll likely make ~15% more that way.


Pöints aren't awarded by your sole work, it has to be validated with two or more people that received the same WU. Once all the WU's quorum report in, points are awarded, so don't expect to get the same ppd every day. You should wait 3 days or so for your "waiting validation" queue to have a significant number of WUs and get an steady influx of points.

(I think Ion has a 3770K oced to 4.5Ghz, you can look up his profile and see what he usually gets.)

EDIT: 5K seems to be the average: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2204462


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

ok good to know.. also what if i need to restart the computer do I loose the work?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2013)

You lose whatever hasn't been saved by then. The biggest offenders are CEP2 and MCM 7.26, those take up to 10 hours and with 4 checkpoints you're bound to lose quite a few hours of work.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok thanks, this is still overwhelming to me. I see there is GPU in the activity tab, I thought crunching is just cpu?

I see 3 items ready to report.. how long does it take? is there a way to manually report?
Sorry for the questions but man almost 1000 pages to read lol


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2013)

There hasn't been GPU work in half a year. Don't worry about it ATM.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2013)

I know of something you can use those GPU's for.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok thanks, this is still overwhelming to me. I see there is GPU in the activity tab, I thought crunching is just cpu?
> 
> I see 3 items ready to report.. how long does it take? is there a way to manually report?
> Sorry for the questions but man almost 1000 pages to read lol


 
Ask as many as you like 

- You can report work manually (*projects* tab > *update* button), leave it alone (it will report once every 24hrs iirc), or add in that cc_config.xml file I sent you info on to report results immediately when finished. Most of us use the report immediately setup 

FYI- it will take about 3-7 days for your rig to "spool up" and begin showing consistent daily totals. I would expect that 3770K to produce 5-6k ppd.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

This look right?


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> This look right?


 Seems to be.

Click on the Advanced tab and select "Event log" then "Read config file" . You should see a message regarding reporting results immediately in the event log.

Option 2.... restart the PC, wait for a job to finish, see if it reports within a few seconds after it's ready.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah it says no config file found.. using default?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 26, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> 30watts as a system total?


Just cpu. The motherboard, memory, and hdd use about 100-120 watts and the gpu uses about 150w under load. I could take the gpu out but that is also what the system is purposed for right now.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah it says no config file found.. using default?


 
Can you open the file in Notebook and post a screenshot?  The text in the top line shouldn't be there. i.e. starts with <cc_config> ends with </cc_config>


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

sure here you go


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

Got it! Wrong path..

File goes in this one: C: > _*ProgramData*_ > BOINC

ProgramData is a hidden folder... you need to set your view options to "show hidden or show all files" to find it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok thanks, it's done so lets see what happens now

*update* that worked, it uploaded all the completed work.

Thanks Norton


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

Good deal! 

Your rig seems to be spooling up nicely with nearly 3k points at the latest update- you should break 4k today and probably settle in at over 5k within a couple of days 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=667150


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

last update showed 3945 so im thinking I'll be over 5k tonight


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

I dont know what this 100% stress cycle has done to the cpu but the temps are better then ever.

one core has always been 10c cooler then the rest and the others would be 3-4c different from one another.

Im not complaining 

Maybe the paste has finally cured


----------



## Nordic (Dec 26, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> I dont know what this 100% stress cycle has done to the cpu but the temps are better then ever.
> 
> one core has always been 10c cooler then the rest and the others would be 3-4c different from one another.
> 
> ...


WCG doesn't always put the stress on your cpu like prime 95 would if your saying what I think yours saying.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2013)

How do you disable the Bionic screen saver? 

It fires up my 2nd gpu and thats a no no for me if im crunching.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2013)

You should be able to do so in Windows's Customization panel.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> How do you disable the Bionic screen saver?
> 
> It fires up my 2nd gpu and thats a no no for me if im crunching.



AFAIK you just right-click and use the _Personalize_ settings in W7 to shut it off. Also, I'm pretty sure you can opt out of the screen saver when you install the BOINC Manager (it's on by default)


----------



## Bow (Dec 27, 2013)

Got the new rig up and crunching


----------



## Arjai (Dec 27, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I have a New's Year resolution that involves a dual 2011 motherboard


I am hoping to get one, by years end 2014.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2013)

A pic of the i7-970/Rampage III Extreme setup sitting in its new home 







My next build:

- 2600K/Asus P8P67 Pro
- 2x4GB GSkill Ripjaws
- Seasonic M12 II 750w
*Rest of system TBA


----------



## xvi (Dec 27, 2013)

Just repaired my PS2. Should help me stay away from Steam sales and those WCG-crippling games. 



Norton said:


> A pic of the i7-970/Rampage III Extreme setup sitting in its new home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very _festive_ build you have there. 


Also, *ONE THOUSAND PAGES OF TPU WCG AWESOMENESS*, YOU GUYS!
Why are we not celebrating?!


----------



## Bow (Dec 27, 2013)

If I set up my pc with 2 user accounts and the admin account has WCG running.  If I switch  user does wcg still crunch?


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2013)

Bow said:


> If I set up my pc with 2 user accounts and the admin account has WCG running.  If I switch  user does wcg still crunch?


 
On the new one you have I believe it does- iirc I set it to run for all users. I believe this can be changed but am not familiar with how to change it.

@xvi- 
The green/black cables were not in my plan but since they're attached to a Seasonic X Gold 1050w psu....


----------



## Bow (Dec 27, 2013)

My son will use my PC sometimes, so I set the new one up with me as admin, and a new user account for him if he needs to use it so he can not screw with anything.  This morning when I switched back from his account to mine it did not look like wcg had been running, but maybe it was.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 27, 2013)

@Bow 
just see if the cpu's are running in the taskbar.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2013)

Wednesday I finally delidded my 4770k, just made a thread about it here.  Long story short, it dropped temps at 4.4ghz considerably while crunching from 74 to 60 (and ibt temps from 94 to 70).  I had been wanting to do it for a while, and it's finally done


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2013)

Day before yesterday, I got about 20 MCM WU's. Since then, the FA@H WU's have been running, despite half the MCM's having a due date a whole day sooner than them.

Until now, aside from the BETA's that will high jack the work, WU's generally work in order of deadline. What's up with this?

Is FA@H a heavy pushing it's weight around with the newbie?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wednesday I finally delidded my 4770k, just made a thread about it here.  Long story short, it dropped temps at 4.4ghz considerably while crunching from 74 to 60 (and ibt temps from 94 to 70).  I had been wanting to do it for a while, and it's finally done


and your worried about 74c while crunching  

Just woke up and checked to see how my crunching went over night and had a message on the screen saying..

Do you want windows to check online for unexpected shut down?

I thought wow I guess my system isn't 100% stable, I normally run core temp and figured Id fire it back up and to my surprise all cores were yellow 104-105c

Looked into the pump and it wasn't running. The water lines were hot and the system was still crunching away. I wonder how long it was running without flow!

Turned out that the power to the pump wasn't making a proper connection


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> and your worried about 74c while crunching
> 
> Just woke up and checked to see how my crunching went over night and had a message on the screen saying..
> 
> ...



ummm, oops?  Almost turned your comp into a coffee maker!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2013)

Bow said:


> My son will use my PC sometimes, so I set the new one up with me as admin, and a new user account for him if he needs to use it so he can not screw with anything.  This morning when I switched back from his account to mine it did not look like wcg had been running, but maybe it was.


I believe the setting is in the installation to run for everyone of as one user.  However, installing it normally make it run only when it's logged in.  If you run it as a service, it will always run if the PC is not logged in (I believe - that's what we do with most of our servers).


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> and your worried about 74c while crunching
> 
> Just woke up and checked to see how my crunching went over night and had a message on the screen saying..
> 
> ...



Holy crap bro, that is some scary shit right there!!! Glad it is okay man.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 31, 2013)

The celeron has begun...





I downvolted it to the lowest possible value, .80, from the stock .92. Since data loss is not an issue, I even felt brave enough to overclock it to 100mhz more to 2.8ghz. If nothing fails here I may become brazen enough to push 2.9 but that would be really pushing it I think, hence brazen.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 31, 2013)

t_ski said:


> If you run it as a service, it will always run if the PC is not logged in (I believe - that's what we do with most of our servers).



At some point, in the coming weeks, I am gonna ask you how to do this, _exactly_. The computer's at school are constantly being logged off of and being logged on by someone else. If there is a way to keep them crunching, _as long as they are on_, that's the info I *NEED!* I will get back to you, as the time comes closer.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2013)

Arjai said:


> At some point, in the coming weeks, I am gonna ask you how to do this, _exactly_. The computer's at school are constantly being logged off of and being logged on by someone else. If there is a way to keep them crunching, _as long as they are on_, that's the info I *NEED!* I will get back to you, as the time comes closer.


I'll just drop this here, since I will forget, but google is your friend:

http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?view=344&language=1


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2013)

Arjai said:


> At some point, in the coming weeks, I am gonna ask you how to do this, _exactly_. The computer's at school are constantly being logged off of and being logged on by someone else. If there is a way to keep them crunching, _as long as they are on_, that's the info I *NEED!* I will get back to you, as the time comes closer.


Electrocute the keyboard and chassis. Blame it on a grounding problem.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry guys that I have not been around much but I am still putting down some points with the 10 threads I have going. I hope later on I can locate a i7-860 to put 16 threads to work! I have been really bad sick these past few weeks and really wish I could get over it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> A pic of the i7-970/Rampage III Extreme setup sitting in its new home
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Rig!

I might be looking for buying an Xeon 2011 CPU, from a guy, a 3.2ghz Xeon E5 ES, 4C, 8T, 125$. this could make a nice server with BOINC running. I just have to look at my finance xD


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Nice Rig!
> 
> I might be looking for buying an Xeon 2011 CPU, from a guy, a 3.2ghz Xeon E5 ES, 4C, 8T, 125$. this could make a nice server with BOINC running. I just have to look at my finance xD


I thought I could build a server on the cheap. It's gone okay, but even nabbing bits off eBay, it's mostly just been this.


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2013)

xvi said:


> I thought I could build a server on the cheap. It's gone okay, but even nabbing bits off eBay, it's mostly just been this.


 

Servers ain't cheap that's for sure!  However, if you keep your eyes open you can find deals out there... especially when our fellow cruncher/folders decide to upgrade their stuff OR need the cash for another project.

Ion got a fantastic deal on his 4P for reasons related to the above- it was worth at least 2x what he paid for it!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 31, 2013)

I was looking around and there are 8c/16t Xeons ES going for as little as $150; those are <2Ghz parts though. Boards aren't _too_ expensive, $300 seems to be the baseline for a good dual 2011 board. There are cheaper ones but you'd sacrifice some stuff like PCIe slots and  SATA ports (some ship with SCSI only) but yeah, most of it is just throwing money at ebay until a server pops up.


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2013)

Just tallying up the bill, it looks like I'm at $362.14 total cost for this thing.
Specs so far:
HP DL180 G5
Dual Xeon E5450 3GHz (8c/8t total)
4x2GB PC2-5300 FB-DIMM (Might leave 2x1GB in there for 10GB total)
6x250GB WD/Seagate 7200 RPM SATA drives
2x160GB Something-or-other SATA


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2013)

Xvi, that is actually pretty damn cheap investment for the hardware you have!!! Good job man.


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Xvi, that is actually pretty damn cheap investment for the hardware you have!!! Good job man.


I could have saved quite a bit if I realized the same seller was offering the same server minus the 160GB drives for a bit cheaper. It came with 5x1GB DDR2 (because dual-channel is apparently overrated) and a 2GHz Xeon E5410. I thought I'd gotten a deal, but I saw some dual LGA771 boards going for pocket change shortly after and wondered if it'd be cheaper to get a setup more like Buck's.

I figured I could throw a little GPU in it and turn it in to a steambox. BOINC can be installed on SteamOS, right?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL, I don't know about Boinc on SteamOS. Although, it is a variant of Linux.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 31, 2013)

xvi said:


> I thought I could build a server on the cheap. It's gone okay, but even nabbing bits off eBay, it's mostly just been this.



maybe that would be my server, then would ship my actual server at my parents home. Benefits for 4c 8t, BOINC + Virtual machine!!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 31, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I was looking around and there are 8c/16t Xeons ES going for as little as $150; those are <2Ghz parts though. Boards aren't _too_ expensive, $300 seems to be the baseline for a good dual 2011 board. There are cheaper ones but you'd sacrifice some stuff like PCIe slots and  SATA ports (some ship with SCSI only) but yeah, most of it is just throwing money at ebay until a server pops up.


I was awhile back looking at some 6core/12 thread chips for about $150 too. It would be cool.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry guys that I have not been around much but I am still putting down some points with the 10 threads I have going. I hope later on I can locate a i7-860 to put 16 threads to work! I have been really bad sick these past few weeks and really wish I could get over it.


Get better bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap bro, that is some scary shit right there!!! Glad it is okay man.


You and me both!
Good ol intel protection kicked in and was still maxing out the cores crunching.  I just wished I had opened cpuz to see what the voltage and clock speeds were


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> You and me both!
> Good ol intel protection kicked in and was still maxing out the cores crunching.  I just wished I had opened cpuz to see what the voltage and clock speeds were



When I was having issues with my custom H220 setup (tight pump/didn't start sometimes) the Asus M5A97 Evo board let the cpu get hot for a split second and promptly shutdown the system before any damage occurred. Safety features are pretty good on most newer systems 

and  btw.....
*Happy New Year!!!*

Where's *[Ion]*? He hasn't posted here for nearly a month?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> When I was having issues with my custom H220 setup (tight pump/didn't start sometimes) the Asus M5A97 Evo board let the cpu get hot for a split second and promptly shutdown the system before any damage occurred. Safety features are pretty good on most newer systems


That was just on start up right? I didn't have the RPM wire from the pump hooked up but now I do.

I looked in the bios and don't see anything to do a shut down.. mobo is in my system spec's

I selected under FAN to monitor CPU fan speed so when in windows if I disconnect the power for the pump nothing happens... is that normal or what am I missing?

I ask because im on the road all week and wont crunch while im away just due to the fact of what happened already.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2014)

Mine shutdown due to CPU heat not due to the H220's pump not working. I'm not sure how that particular setting is handled by the BIOS on my board but I can look into it further....


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 1, 2014)

For overheat protection on Windows, I use CoreTemp with it's overheat protection set to put my computer into standby.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Mine shutdown due to CPU heat not due to the H220's pump not working. I'm not sure how that particular setting is handled by the BIOS on my board but I can look into it further....


Thanks Norton, right now the way my system is working is during boot up. If no pump RPM is senced the system wont boot but just goes to the Bios.



agent00skid said:


> For overheat protection on Windows, I use CoreTemp with it's overheat protection set to put my computer into standby.


Excellent I just set it to run.. thank you


----------



## Nordic (Jan 2, 2014)

The Celeron is not at 2.9ghz and 107.41 blck. I don't know if I am brave enough to go higher, but if this gets to errors or invalid WU's ...maybe. Still at .80v.

Edit: Froze up on me in desktop. 2.8ghz max. 103.7blck. .80 vore.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2014)

GUYZ, My Celeron cruncher uses 58w at idle and 65w while crunching. 7w cpu power?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi all, I stopped crunching when i went to the dark side of the force but I still feel guilty for stopping (not that I did it for long).  But I recently stripped out my dads HD5850 (used to be mine!) to replace it with a 270X.  I now have a fairly old but still working and boxed XFX HD5850 going spare.  I'll donate it to anyone here that wants it but the cost of shipping means any UK crunchers would be better placed to receive it.  I'll only take the shipping charge as payment i.e. free plus p&p.

It can't go to any old noob so I'd prefer it if someone else here could 'sponsor' someone who is a recognised cruncher.  I know it's not a beast of a card but it's better than nought!  Can a mod type person PM me with their thoughts or whatever?  

Cheers!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 3, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Hi all, I stopped crunching when i went to the dark side of the force but I still feel guilty for stopping (not that I did it for long)....



We would still welcome even some part time crunching! It is not necessary to compete for points, every little bit helps the World get a bit better, through Science.

Even one core, 50% will help and it would help the Greatest WCG Team, ever, TPU's!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2014)

@the54thvoid- thanks for stopping by and your generous offer! 

Unfortunately, a 5850 will not help with crunching or even folding tasks.
- crunching is cpu only atm (no gpu work)
- folding would need a GTX 4xx or above (with 760 and above doing awesome) or a Radeon with GCN (7750 and above). The older hardware has a much lower ppd per watt.

That said, it's a great that you offered it and it may help a fellow cruncher get a rig going. To make it legit for posting here, I'll pay the shipping for any UK cruncher that may want it*
* This isn't a B/S/T thread so we can't discuss an item unless it's 100% free (including shipping). I'll PM you over the weekend to discuss further.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2014)

Will it looks like Norton is going to pass me like I am standing still in the number 4 position of the top ten
Way to go captain


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Will it looks like Norton is going to pass me like I am standing still in the number 4 position of the top ten
> Way to go captain



Thank you sir! 

I had some help from the i7-970 I got from you.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah I know! I am happy that it is a part of your crunching farm


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Yeah I know! I am happy that it is a part of your crunching farm



The rig is spooling up quite nicely! 





Link:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2656516


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2014)

I see running Linux gives you a higher output than I saw running Windows. Very nice


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I see running Linux gives you a higher output than I saw running Windows. Very nice


I believe that's mostly for Intel and AMD doesn't get as much of a boost.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

xvi said:


> I believe that's mostly for Intel and AMD doesn't get as much of a boost.


 
Not sure on that one-iirc... Ion's FX-8350 gets about 40% more ppd with Linux than my 8350's do with Windows


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow, that is quite a bump in difference from running Linux. 

Hmm, makes me think I should install Ubuntu on my little HTPC. Only thing it does is movies and crunching.


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, that is quite a bump in difference from running Linux.
> 
> Hmm, makes me think I should install Ubuntu on my little HTPC. Only thing it does is movies and crunching.


Mythbuntu


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2014)

xvi said:


> Mythbuntu



Will that allow BOINC to be installed and ran?


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Will that allow BOINC to be installed and ran?


It's in the Ubuntu repos. If Ubuntu repos aren't included in Mythbuntu (pretty sure it is), you should be able to add it.

Shouldn't be harder than 
	
	



```
apt-get install boinc-client
```


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2014)

Well it's gonna be 18F degrees tonight here in North Florida. Time to crank up WCG on the i7-870 for a little additional heat. Running Win7 right now, but will install Linux this weekend.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well it's gonna be 18F degrees tonight here in North Florida. Time to crank up WCG on the i7-870 for a little additional heat. Running Win7 right now, but will install Linux this weekend.



 Wow Buck, that seems pretty cold for that area! Must be that arctic front that we just had the last 3 days. Got down to -10 last night here. 

God I hate winter.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2014)

Here in the Northwest we are jumping up and down 20f on a weekly basis. 20f one week, 40f the next.

EDIT: All this computer temps have me thinking Celsius when I was referring to the Fahrenheit temperature.

I just went on a little three day trip and come back to find my 2500k on linux locked up, first time in a long while. Also my 4770k was asleep when it is set to never sleep. Was hoping to let the 4770k really shine since it wouldnt have me gaming on it every day.


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2014)

We had a high of 55F today and tomorrow am it's supposed to drop down as low as 2F with a wind chill close to -20F 

Wish this weather would stabilize somewhere.... this up-down stuff really sucks!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 7, 2014)

Minus 30F windchill today. Air temp of -14F for a high temp!!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Minus 30F windchill today. Air temp of -14F for a high temp!!


About the same here


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> We had a high of 55F today



It's currently 53*F right now, which I know is nothing compared to you guys up North, but it feels uber cold for us way down here 


So, I finished and tested out my bro's pc tonight, though he's waiting on a few peripherals (hooked it up to my other monitor/kb/m) .  But, I introduced him to TPU and the WCG team tonight, and I'm working on him to join the team. I think it may work out


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It's currently 53*F right now, which I know is nothing compared to you guys up North, but it feels uber cold for us way down here
> 
> 
> So, I finished and tested out my bro's pc tonight, though he's waiting on a few peripherals (hooked it up to my other monitor/kb/m) .  But, I introduced him to TPU and the WCG team tonight, and I'm working on him to join the team. I think it may work out



That's great to hear Matt! Keep on top of him.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2014)

Look what came in the mail today.


Spoiler















Dual Xeon E5450 (3GHz 4c/4t)






This is actually my first time doing anything with LGA. It was scary.

Edit: I found out why they put 5x1GB sticks in this server. It's because four of them are offbrand and one is a genuine HP stick on top, the only one you can see unless you take them out. They probably can't stick three offbrand and one genuine because the stick probably doesn't match enough to make dual-channel let the system post at all.
I also found out that the server doesn't take FB-DDR2 and the 4x2gb kit I bought is useless to me.  It *is* DDR2, but it's just registered.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2014)

5 deg here in GA and thats fahrenheit! We never seen this low of temps here. Our local weather man said the record for our area was 7 back in like the 1970's!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got my crunchers back up yesterday, My cable was out for two days and now its back up. hope to build numbers back up some


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It's currently 53*F right now, which I know is nothing compared to you guys up North, but it feels uber cold for us way down here
> 
> 
> So, I finished and tested out my bro's pc tonight, though he's waiting on a few peripherals (hooked it up to my other monitor/kb/m) .  But, I introduced him to TPU and the WCG team tonight, and I'm working on him to join the team. I think it may work out



That's the Spirit!! Way to go Teammate!! This is cause for a celebration!!

One more!

I will have mine newbie, crunching for me, near the end of the month. we are waiting on the delivery of a DVI cable and a wifi pci card. Apparently they are being mailed from the moon. So, I saved him a ton of money but, we have to wait. 

Meanwhile, tomorrow is a big day off from work. I am planning on spending most of it at school getting everything squared away. Then once I am registered, again, I made the fricking Dean's list, you would think the would help me, right? Oops, meant to say, I will get on the IT guys about running BOINC on the hundreds of comps at the school.

I am thinking I may set them up for just a day of cache, or less, since most of them will be running only ten hours a day, at least that is my uninformed estimate from my memory of the place. Many of them sit in classrooms, unused but for a couple hours of classes.

I am Super Duper excited about getting back into school!!  

Anyways, thanks @manofthem for recruiting your Brother!


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2014)

This recruiting talk reminded me that I had to uninstall BOINC on DorothyDot's PC due to a HDD failure and I haven't put it back on yet 

I'll get her back crunching next week.... it's only a part-time cruncher doing 500 ppd on a PII X2 but it will do that everyday!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 9, 2014)

My 4770k is down. The system is having some weird stability issues. I thought it was the 7970 suddenly dying but that works in another computer. Now I am left with either mboard or psu. Both relatively new.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> My 4770k is down. The system is having some weird stability issues. I thought it was the 7970 suddenly dying but that works in another computer. Now I am left with either mboard or psu. Both relatively new.


That bites!! Wishing the best for you and your 4770K. I hope Haswell get well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2014)

Time to get the heater going for the next 3-4 days... Dam it's cold here!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Time to get the heater going for the next 3-4 days... Dam it's cold here!


If you run your two 7970s for folding being cold would be a problem of the past


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2014)

I read about James' 4770k issues before going to bed last night, and I had a dream that my 4770k was running so hot, the case was burning my leg, and then I caught on fire!  Man, freaked me out, so vivid.

James, I hope you get it all sorted out quickly! 



Isn't it about to warm up there for you guys?  I thought I heard that on the weather channel.  I hope you guys are keeping warm because from the pics, it looks insane!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> If you run your two 7970s for folding being cold would be a problem of the past



Agreed!!!
+1


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2014)

The new ~160 watts in my room brought the ambient temps up quite a lot. Those 7970s will do it for sure.

..and if you haven't seen it already, there's a local system builder that compared the efficiency of a space heater to the equivalent wattage PC and found that they were nearly identical. If you're going to heat your room, it's always best to heat it with science.


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Isn't it about to warm up there for you guys?  I thought I heard that on the weather channel.  I hope you guys are keeping warm because from the pics, it looks insane!


 
It warmed up into the upper 20's here. The sun is out and the wind is light.... feels like a nice Spring day compared to the last few days!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 10, 2014)

I have spent more time than I usually do troubleshooting this. The initial problem was when my computer was under gpu load I my screen would turn white, black and freeze. I took the video card out and tested in another computer, and it had no issues. I then think its the power supply, so I try another power supply with no luck. I tried different ram, no luck. Then I could not get it to boot at all. Yesterday I turned it on and it had no problems what so ever, that night it wouldn't boot again. Today it is fine. This is just plain annoying because it makes no sense.

I am also beginning to think it is a power issue from the socket. I did just one of my crunchers to the same wall socket, and it is working when it is off. This is my current lead.

Edit: I'm flummoxed as to what the problem was/is. I can not for the life of me get it to have issues for the last 5 hours.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 13, 2014)

dec14- jan 12.


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2014)

We have Beta's flowing in the FAAH project!

Get em while they're hot! 

This Beta is a bit different:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36175


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 17, 2014)

Got a handful of betas as well


----------



## xvi (Jan 17, 2014)

There's some servers down the road at what is essentially a business/garage sale. Dual Opteron 270 HE, look like some kind of thick blade server. They're asking $50 each. They have 78 of them. They require a 48v power, but maybe it's worth the 312 total cores. I bet they'd cut me a deal on all of them together. 

Lets see if I can embed this image from Google.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2014)

What part of washington if you dont mind me asking. If its on the eastside I am pretty close and a worth the drive for that price.


----------



## xvi (Jan 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> What part of washington if you dont mind me asking. If its on the eastside I am pretty close and a worth the drive for that price.


About as far west as you can get, unfortunately. I'm considering grabbing a couple and parting them out if the specs are true. The Opteron 270 is Sck 940 and doesn't have much of any performance to it, as far as I can tell. Unless they're decently power efficient, I don't see them being useful in one piece.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 17, 2014)

xvi said:


> About as far west as you can get, unfortunately. I'm considering grabbing a couple and parting them out if the specs are true. The Opteron 270 is Sck 940 and doesn't have much of any performance to it, as far as I can tell. Unless they're decently power efficient, I don't see them being useful in one piece.


I wish I had a place for a few of these!!! Awesome price, low power...what's the catch? Oh yea, no place for me to put them.


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I wish I had a place for a few of these!!! Awesome price, *low power*...what's the catch? Oh yea, no place for me to put them.



Not quite low power (95w dual core):
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AM...OSA270FAA6CB (OSA270CBBOX - OSA270CBWOF).html

There are quite few of them though and probably some decent parts in them. 

If I was in that area/had a place to put them, I would consider offering 2x over light iron scrap rate (by weight) for the lot... that's where they will end up if they don't sell them.


----------



## xvi (Jan 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> Not quite low power (95w dual core):
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Dual-Core Opteron 270 - OSA270FAA6CB (OSA270CBBOX - OSA270CBWOF).html
> 
> There are quite few of them though and probably some decent parts in them.
> ...


They're the 270 HE, so they're ~55 watts each. I'd run Debian and WCG all 72 if I had the cabinet and PSU for them. Converting them to take AC would spike up the total cost quite a lot though, as would the 48v PSU ($??) and cabinet ($300+freight).

There's more than $50 in parts in those things, judging by ebay standards, but only just. I suspect they're only good for scrap in the eyes of the seller. Any idea what scrap value is? I'd love to pull parts on them, but not for more than, I don't know, $15-20 per.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hard to say on scrap value. The 250gb drives a person can probably get around $20 to $25 shipped each. I know scrap value on circuit boards (motherboards) bring a pretty good price. I think they go for over a buck a pound. Add in cards can add to that value as well. A person can snap off the gold fingers on all the PCI cards and that will add up very quickly in "gold" weight. About 3 years ago I scraped out about 30 very old Compaq's and just the gold fingers off the cards brought me about $300!! 

I wish I was in Seattle again, I would be all over that to offer a lot price for everything. A person could stand to gross a couple of grand just scraping 72 systems out! No telling what kind of raid cards or other server parts are in them.


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> They're the 270 HE, so they're ~55 watts each. I'd run Debian and WCG all 72 if I had the cabinet and PSU for them. Converting them to take AC would spike up the total cost quite a lot though, as would the 48v PSU ($??) and cabinet ($300+freight).
> 
> There's more than $50 in parts in those things, judging by ebay standards, but only just. I suspect they're only good for scrap in the eyes of the seller. *Any idea what scrap value is?* I'd love to pull parts on them, but not for more than, I don't know, $15-20 per.



Best to check with a local scrap yard on light iron scrap value but I would guess $0.05-$0.10 per lb.

and I believe you are correct in the AC conversion cost- the original setup was likely made of quite a bit of copper and is either already gone to the scrap yard or is packed up and waiting to get there.... scrap value of copper is pretty high.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 18, 2014)

Sell the hdd's to us crunchers for cheap...


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 18, 2014)

james888 said:


> Sell the hdd's to us crunchers for cheap...



+1 on that James!  I could use a hand full of drives! I am currently pretty hard drive poor.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> They're the 270 HE, so they're ~55 watts each. .



I say, "HA!" Mister @Norton


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2014)

Just threw up a little game giveaway for the time being:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-se-nazi-zombie-army-2.196982/

great game especially coop, be sure to post and enter.  WCG and F@H members get a double chance entry in the drawing


----------



## Arjai (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmm...just figured out my budget, until next payday, the 30th. Looks like I have a whooping $16.05 spending limit, per day.

Well, at least the current wave of bills is taken care of.  Sung to the song war, "Money, what is it good for? Nothing."  Well, unless one likes to eat, or in my case, drink wine!!

 Rant over, "clink," says my wine glass. 

BTW, I am enjoying an Italian Shiraz from 2011. It tastes as though it has been poured into my glass from the barrel! It is gonna be hard to finish this glass and leave. Might not...Then again, I have made plans. It is good to socialize offline, right?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 19, 2014)

I am getting really worried about [Ion]
Only four of his machines are running, I don't see Him posting here at all lately and He just keeps playing Europa Universalis IV w/out responding to me on Steam anymore.
I am afraid something bad has happened.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am getting really worried about [Ion]
> Only four of his machines are running, I don't see Him posting here at all lately and He just keeps playing Europa Universalis IV w/out responding to me on Steam anymore.
> I am afraid something bad has happened.


I have been wondering about him, also. I hope he doesn't think I WANT HIS JOB posting the Daily Numbers!! I was just helping out, now, I am wondering...


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am getting really worried about [Ion]
> Only four of his machines are running, I don't see Him posting here at all lately and He just keeps playing Europa Universalis IV w/out responding to me on Steam anymore.
> I am afraid something bad has happened.



I had one reply from him on a PM a couple of weeks ago. Hoping he's just taking a little break to concentrate on his studies? 




Arjai said:


> I have been wondering about him, also. I hope he doesn't think I WANT HIS JOB posting the Daily Numbers!! I was just helping out, now, I am wondering...



*Shaddup and keep posting!* 
*translation- your effort is very much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 19, 2014)

I just came across the Formula Boinc site.

Turns out we, TPU, are placed third in League 2, WCG.






Overall, in League2 we are tied for 53rd. But because we are a one project team, we can only win the WCG "Grand Prix"....or something.


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I just came across the Formula Boinc site.
> 
> Turns out we, TPU, are placed third in League 2, WCG.
> 
> Overall, in League2 we are tied for 53rd. But because we are a one project team, we can only win the WCG "Grand Prix"....or something.



No idea what this is?


----------



## Arjai (Jan 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Shaddup and keep posting!*
> *translation- your effort is very much appreciated, thank you!



It gives me a reason to keep breathing. Well, that and discovering a new beautiful glass of wine. Well....there are other's.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> No idea what this is?


There is a post in our forum, scroll down. And, there is a link embedded in my post.

I still don't REALLY get it. But, WE ARE 3rd in the WCG Grand Prix, one of the races that make up the SEASON. Results are finalized on Nov. 30th. So, between now, or rather since the 1st, and then, we need to out point the FRENCH!!!

See, now I have a _concrete reason_ to want to beat them. To back up all my irrational ones!!

Thank You, Formula BOINC


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Best to check with a local scrap yard on light iron scrap value but I would guess $0.05-$0.10 per lb.
> 
> and I believe you are correct in the AC conversion cost- the original setup was likely made of quite a bit of copper and is either already gone to the scrap yard or is packed up and waiting to get there.... scrap value of copper is pretty high.



I got my IC7-G on a scrap yard


----------



## Nordic (Jan 19, 2014)

Back to weather. Early this week it hit 50f. Today it had a high of 30f. The 20c range continues.


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2014)

Cruncher/folder pron here:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36134_offset,0

--


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Cruncher/folder pron here:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36134_offset,0


----------



## Nordic (Jan 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Cruncher/folder pron here:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36134_offset,0
> 
> --



I love it! I love how he is doing the case. I have seen a lot of bitcoin mining cases built similarly.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> I love it! I love how he is doing the case. I have seen a lot of bitcoin mining cases built similarly.


If only I had the money....I would devote a room, in the basement, for wine and a bunch of Opty servers!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

Is anyone else waiting for MCM WU's to validate? They seem to take days to validate, sometimes.


----------



## xvi (Jan 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Cruncher/folder pron here:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36134_offset,0


Saw a litecoin mining rig on Reddit. Thought it'd make one FIIIINE cruncher/folder.
Rough calculations put the total cost at approximately $144k





Not pictured:
72 gigabyte R9 270's
36 sapphire R9 280X tri-x
18 sapphire R9 280X vapor-x
12 Sapphire R9 280X dual-x
18 xfx R9 280X black
144 Gigabyte R9 290 (GV-R929D5-4GD-B)
77 MSI R9 290 (R9 290 4GD5)

Way more pictures on imgur


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 21, 2014)

"well f*ck my ass and call me a b*tch!" –Terrance
That pile of mobos... that's the exact same model I used to use for my main computer (now "retired" for my server machine)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2014)

xvi said:


> Saw a litecoin mining rig on Reddit. Thought it'd make one FIIIINE cruncher/folder.
> Rough calculations put the total cost at approximately $144k
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes... I see where all the AMD gpus have gone.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 21, 2014)

I see a dark side of myself when looking at that. That unethical little voice in the back of my head. It says grab an armfull of ssd's and anything else you can grab and RUN!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yes, yes... I see where all the AMD gpus have gone.



This!
F&#$'ng miners!! 

Imagine the boost science would get if they spent even a fraction of that power crunching, folding, or working any other DC project? 

**UPDATE*- 550W *Platinum* PSU for $69.99 ($49.99 after rebate... reg $139.99)
NewEgg Shell Shocker- Today only
http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-17-182-082-_-01212014_2


----------



## xvi (Jan 21, 2014)

Just means we'll have a flood of cheap GPUs once they're no longer profitable. Science always wins.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just means we'll have a flood of cheap GPUs once they're no longer profitable. Science always wins.


You mean if they're not burnt up by then.


----------



## xvi (Jan 22, 2014)

Edit: I suppose it's rather irrelevant to the thread. I'll look for a different way to validate the keys. Wanted them to go to WCGers rather than random people.


Spoiler: Old post



Would someone be willing to test a Steam key? Someone who appears to be from Russia got in to my Humble Bundle account. The password was somewhat simple, so it's my fault, really. The gift links I've been saving appear claimed, but I'd like to test a couple keys. First three four replies gets their choice, first come first serve?
Worms Reloaded
Organ Trail: Director's Cut (x2)
Broken Sword: Director's Cut

(Not sure if this needs to be in Crunchers Helping Crunchers or not. Was hoping this would get faster replies here.)

Edit: Redeemed a cheap one (Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP) and it worked. Wasted the key since I've already owned it, but the above should be good.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 22, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You mean if they're not burnt up by then.


I have had my 7970 mining, or crunching, since I got it months after release. Thing still overclocks to 1300mhz + so no degradation yet. It was on air for half that time too. I a sure there are a bad bunch out there sure, but most miners want their gpu's to have resale value meaning they shouldn't be burn up.


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2014)

Sneek peek! 



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sneek peek!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ever see something and think, "Wow, that looks awfully familiar...." 

Can't wait to see that bad boy in action


----------



## Nordic (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooh shiney!



Edit because I don't want to double post:
What do you guys think of that intel avaton 8 core mini itx board. 8 cores @25w. If it managed 500ppd per core that would be 4000ppd total in a very low power system.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 23, 2014)

More on that intel avaton 8 core system I mention. Review, benchmarks, 32w total system load and amazon price.
http://forums.servethehome.com/proc...-c2750-benchmarks-supermicro-a1sai-2750f.html
http://forums.servethehome.com/proc...-c2750-benchmarks-supermicro-a1sai-2750f.html
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G4E5ESY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## t_ski (Jan 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sneek peek!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got an Asus too!



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I got an Asus too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh what a tease you are . Can't wait to see more of that goodness!


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I got an Asus too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Need to see moar letters!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 23, 2014)

Tski you are cruel


----------



## t_ski (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm short an 8-pin EPS connector.  Trying to rig up something...


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2014)

Correction... there were enough letters 

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z9PED8_WS

Holy Crap! -


----------



## Nordic (Jan 23, 2014)

OOOOH. So tski did you get a good deal on that board or full price? What cpu's do you plan on using?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> Correction... there were enough letters
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z9PED8_WS
> 
> Holy Crap! -


 
Did you ever notice the name of the pic I posted?



james888 said:


> OOOOH. So tski did you get a good deal on that board or full price? What cpu's do you plan on using?


 
Unfortunately, no deal on the board, but I got a deal on a couple ES chips - E5-2680v2's.


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> *Did you ever notice the name of the pic I posted*?
> 
> Unfortunately, no deal on the board, but I got a deal on a couple ES chips - E5-2680v2's.


 
-

Can't wait to see what that setup can do!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 23, 2014)

I was going through some of my stats and noticed this:







None of the CPUs have been overclocked. Running stock speeds with CnQ and Turbo disabled.

- W7 x64 and W8.1 machines have identical hardware (Asrock 970 Extreme 3, 8GB 1600 CL9 RAM)
- W7 x86 and Linux x64 machines have identical hardware (Gigabyte 880GM-USB3, 4GB 1333 CL9 RAM)

Things I can make out of this:
1) Looks like x86 imposes a severe penalty on FX CPUs  I think a Phenom II X6 would be a  better option for x86 crunching.
2) They perform slightly better on W8.1 than on W7, even with the hotfix applied.
3) The performance delta between Linux and Windows is pretty small with W8.1
4) I sincerely think that MMC uses FP since after it started the ppd of my FX crunchers began to languish extremely. My 3770K part timer managed to match my dedicated 8350 . I was getting 8K on the 8350 and 3K on the 3770K, nowadays I consider myself lucky if I get >3K on the FXs 

I really wonder why haven't they released beta GPU WUs by now.


EDIT: Added linux


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2014)

Interesting....

What version of BOINC are the non-Linux systems using?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 23, 2014)

7.2.33


----------



## Nordic (Jan 23, 2014)

That bit about windows 8 vs linux is interesting. I wonder if the same hold true for intel sandy and above.

I am going to estimate that tski's server will be able to do 1300 per core. 1250x20(cores)=25000 25000x1.25(hyperthreading)=31250 ppd.

Does that sound right?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 23, 2014)

The x86 thing is what startled me more. I just checked and my XP cruncher sporting a 1090t reports FP at 3.3MIPS. This kind of explains why the x86 8350 can't match my XP cruncher even though it runs for about 2 hours more daily. I think I'll move the 8350 to another machine or keep it as an spare and get another 1090t since I'm stuck with x86 on that machine because the capture card doesn't have 64bit drivers.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 23, 2014)

And then a bunch of FAAH WUs segfault on me one after another over a period of several hours...


----------



## t_ski (Jan 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> -
> 
> Can't wait to see what that setup can do!


Right now it's not doing anything.  I had trouble getting it to post yesterday, then realized it needed both EPS connectors hooked up.  I had to rig a molex to EPS adapter up and then it posted, but it didn't recognize the keyboard.  I figured it didn't like the USB one through the KVM, so I hooked it up direct.  Nothing.  I swapped it for an old & cheap PS2.  Nothing.  Now I flip the power switch on the PSU and the lights come on like it's running (both power and reset buttons lit, plus another LED and the LEDs on the network jack light up with activity), but the fans spin for a quarter of a second and the light on the keyboard flashes briefly at the same time, then everything stops.  I tried different ram, a different PSU, different video card, no drives, one stick of ram, CMOS reset, nothing.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay, rotten luck. It seems there was a major failure on my university machines (a power outage yesterday, maybe?). I am not sure. Need to go check it out. BUT tomorrow is Sunday, so might not manage until monday. It is tricky to get into the building itself, let alone the computer classes on Sundays and depends greatly on which custodian is going to be on duty that day. It would be just a slight problem if my dad was around, but he's 200km away and won't be back until late Sunday (read: "almost Monday")

Also, I came across such WUs (see the highlighted ones)




Look at the running time. 
Been stuck for over a day – absolutely no progress. Not even a 0.001 increase in progress. I aborted these tasks now, as they are clearly hanging in an infinite loop somewhere.
It's nice how the CEP2 WUs have a timer for that – if a WU reaches 12 hours of CPU time, it marks itself as complete and reports, even if not yet 100% done. While these seem to not have such watchdog timers and would go indefinitely. How lame.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Right now it's not doing anything.  I had trouble getting it to post yesterday, then realized it needed both EPS connectors hooked up.  I had to rig a molex to EPS adapter up and then it posted, but it didn't recognize the keyboard.  I figured it didn't like the USB one through the KVM, so I hooked it up direct.  Nothing.  I swapped it for an old & cheap PS2.  Nothing.  Now I flip the power switch on the PSU and the lights come on like it's running (both power and reset buttons lit, plus another LED and the LEDs on the network jack light up with activity), but the fans spin for a quarter of a second and the light on the keyboard flashes briefly at the same time, then everything stops.  I tried different ram, a different PSU, different video card, no drives, one stick of ram, CMOS reset, nothing.


It will be worth the effort once it starts putting out massive ppd.


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> It will be worth the effort once it starts putting out massive ppd.


^^^ This!

Hope you get it all figured out and cranked up w/o much more trouble. 

Question- Anyone have any info regarding renting virtual cpu's? I may look into trying it out for a little while....


----------



## Nordic (Jan 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> ^^^ This!
> 
> Hope you get it all figured out and cranked up w/o much more trouble.
> 
> Question- Anyone have any info regarding renting virtual cpu's? I may look into trying it out for a little while....


You can in fact get free cpu time from amazons cloud services. It is practically nothing in ppd though, but free! I bet you could rent by core at some places. That might be nice. I do not know where one would go about getting this though.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 26, 2014)

Stats from my Amazon AWS instance (you get one free instance just for signing up):

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2416744

RAC = 86


----------



## Nordic (Jan 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> ^^^ This!
> 
> Hope you get it all figured out and cranked up w/o much more trouble.
> 
> Question- Anyone have any info regarding renting virtual cpu's? I may look into trying it out for a little while....


I see what this is! Norton wants to compete with tski and the only way he can do that quickly enough is by renting a server! Oh Norton.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> I see what this is! Norton wants to compete with tski and the only way he can do that quickly enough is by renting a server! Oh Norton.



OR maybe our Captain is being considerate about the _upcoming challenge_? Haven't thought of that?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 26, 2014)

I got this email from AWS a few weeks ago with prices for their new I2 instances (I1 runs on Sandy).



> Dear AmazonEC2 Customer,
> 
> We are very excited to announce the immediate availability of the I2 instance type - the next generation of AmazonEC2 High I/O instances. I2 instances feature the latest generation of Intel Ivy Bridge processors - each virtual CPU (vCPU) is a hardware hyperthread from an Intel Xeon E5-2670 v2 (Ivy Bridge) processor. I2 instances are available in four sizes as listed in the table below.
> 
> ...



Free instances are 1 vCPU, 600MB RAM, 8GB storage.


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> I see what this is! Norton wants to compete with tski and the only way he can do that quickly enough is by renting a server! Oh Norton.


-
Got plenty of stuff to take on Mr T.... should have most of it up and running by Challenge time  



Vinska said:


> OR maybe our Captain is being considerate about the _upcoming challenge_? Haven't thought of that?


^^^ This! 
Want to check on short-term costs of running some vCPU's*
* note- not seeing this as cost-effective atm


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2014)

I decided this weekend to get "Edison" up and running on a box using the cardboard-and-screws method. It is a bit early to scale up, but maybe I can leave the heating off and see timely whether there are any issues. Plus it helps me to get used to having to plug the internet cable into Edison instead of Darwin about once in a day (I may not forget that during the challenge after all).


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> ^^^ This!
> 
> Hope you get it all figured out and cranked up w/o much more trouble.



Well, I took the cables from my AX1200 and hooked them up to the board.  I pressed the power button and too my surprise I saw both CPU fans spinning!!!  Then I heard crackling, saw smoke, then a small fireball appeared under the heatpipe on the board. 
Going to have to RMA for sure.  Not sure if I can RMA through Newegg now or if it will have to go through Asus.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2014)

Small fireball? Oh no. I hope it gets resolved quickly.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> Small fireball? Oh no. I hope it gets resolved quickly.


Wait for Asus to respond, jump through many hoops, ship board back to Asus, wait for a replacement to arrive, cross fingers and try again?  probably a couple weeks. 



Not sure if I should try this now (got a few things going on to prevent an attempt), but I flashed my P9X79 Pro to the latest BIOS, and somewhere along the line it brought in support for the Xeon chips like the ones I was going to put in the WS.  I'm a little afraid one of the chips might take out that board, too.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2014)

Why would the chip take it out? 10 cores is nice even if one board.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2014)

ES chips.  I'm (hopefully) just being paranoid...


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2014)

My little celeron cruncher is refusing to upload Wu's. Time is correct. It also has two computational errors sitting there not uploaded.


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> My little celeron cruncher is refusing to upload Wu's. Time is correct. It also has two computational errors sitting there not uploaded.



Check the Event Log in the BOINC Manager and see if it offers some more info.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2014)

```
1/27/2014 2:51:16 PM | World Community Grid | update requested by user
1/27/2014 2:51:20 PM | World Community Grid | Fetching scheduler list
1/27/2014 2:51:25 PM |  | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
1/27/2014 2:51:27 PM |  | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.
1/27/2014 2:53:08 PM | World Community Grid | update requested by user
1/27/2014 2:53:12 PM | World Community Grid | Fetching scheduler list
1/27/2014 2:53:16 PM |  | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
1/27/2014 2:53:17 PM |  | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.
1/27/2014 3:50:18 PM | World Community Grid | update requested by user
1/27/2014 3:50:36 PM | World Community Grid | Started upload of FAHV_x2zd1RTnb_0727153_0024_2_0
1/27/2014 3:50:36 PM | World Community Grid | Fetching scheduler list
1/27/2014 3:50:37 PM | World Community Grid | Temporarily failed upload of FAHV_x2zd1RTnb_0727153_0024_2_0: connect() failed
1/27/2014 3:50:37 PM | World Community Grid | Backing off 4 hr 53 min 4 sec on upload of FAHV_x2zd1RTnb_0727153_0024_2_0
1/27/2014 3:50:41 PM |  | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
1/27/2014 3:50:43 PM |  | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.
```

Been doing this the last few days. I assumed it would resolve itself. My other crunchers arn't havnt problems uploading.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> ```
> 1/27/2014 2:51:16 PM | World Community Grid | update requested by user
> 1/27/2014 2:51:20 PM | World Community Grid | Fetching scheduler list
> 1/27/2014 2:51:25 PM |  | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
> ...


Reboot?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Reboot?


I have many times now.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 28, 2014)

disconnect from project and reconnect?  uninstall & reinstall?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> disconnect from project and reconnect?  uninstall & reinstall?


Well yes. But wouldn't that not let me upload the wu's?


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2014)

@james888 - you may have to remove project from the BOINC Manager and reset the project. The issue may be corrupted project files. Unfortunately you will lose any completed work that hasn't been reported yet 

FYI...

I  opened up the Challenge at WCG (2/15 thru 2/22):

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6497

Challenge thread in our forum will go live next week.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I forgot to mention previously, but I am leaving for FOSDEM 2014
If any machines I run chokes up, I won't be able to do anything until I get back. Which will be very late on 3rd of February.
I am not leaving today, no, but I also going to be too busy during the time I am still home with the preparations I still got left.

Thus, see Ya next week! 

EDIT: Aww suh-weet! this is my 1111st message


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2014)

Someone slap me!!!  I forgot to resume BOINC... again... sometime yesterday.  I don't remember when I stopped it, I guess while doing a little gaming yesterday afternoon, but i'm doing a 

That explains my #53 spot on FreeDC


----------



## Arjai (Jan 30, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I think I forgot to mention previously, but I am leaving for FOSDEM 2014
> If any machines I run chokes up, I won't be able to do anything until I get back. Which will be very late on 3rd of February.
> I am not leaving today, no, but I also going to be too busy during the time I am still home with the preparations I still got left.
> 
> ...


Looks Fun!!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2014)

Lets just say I got myself a really good deal on a single socket asus rog lga2011 motherboard. I am looking for a cpu. I am seeing some sub $200 6-8 core ES cpu's. What are your guy's thoughts on those.

EDIT: Oh wow. There is a $60 4930k on ebay. Listed as new. 88 sold the last 24 hours.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Lets just say I got myself a really good deal on a single socket asus rog lga2011 motherboard. I am looking for a cpu. I am seeing some sub $200 6-8 core ES cpu's. What are your guy's thoughts on those.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow. There is a $60 4930k on ebay. Listed as new. 88 sold the last 24 hours.



$60 for a 4930k?  Yeah jump on that 

There are going to be a lot of eBay cases opened in a short time. 


But, good score on the mobo! 

Edit: now you've tempted me to give one a shot


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2014)

BNIB $60 4930 free shipping out of china so something fishy... but buyer protection is really good. The seller has 99% feedback out of 3000. If any crunchers want the link just let me know. 115 sold already. I got two. Might resell if they test out good.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> BNIB $60 4930 free shipping out of china so something fishy... but buyer protection is really good. If any crunchers want the link just let me know. 115 sold already. I got two. Might resell if they test out good.



Just be weary of "buyer protection" from international sales, as it's not the same.  I got pathetic help from eBay on a crap Korean monitor.

But you have a point; I'm tempted.


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2014)

Same guy is selling 4770k's for $49.99 too.

My Bullshit detector is pinging like crazy!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2014)

Look at that.  He is. He also mostly sells pet stuff, such as dog collars. Also has a 2tb hdd for $30. My money is in ebay's hands.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2014)

If these are the real deal, at that price it would be amazing to bin for an awesome 4770k!


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Look at that.  He is. He also mostly sells pet stuff, such as dog collars. Also has a 2tb hdd for $30. My money is in ebay's hands.



and a PS Vita w/game and memory card for $35

I'm estimating that he's raked in about 20k in payments for more than 100k in goods for the 4 items listed.... someone is trying to fill their pockets


----------



## Arjai (Jan 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> BNIB $60 4930 free shipping out of china so something fishy... but buyer protection is really good. The seller has 99% feedback out of 3000. If any crunchers want the link just let me know. 115 sold already. I got two. Might resell if they test out good.


I bought a couple CPU's from a couple of Japanese sellers. It takes forever, and a day, for delivery, but, both CPU's were top-notch and worked just fine. Best deal around, was from Japan.

Just my two cents.

Actually, one was Chinese, my P4 2.8 GHz, was from China. Took over three weeks to get it. Turned out to be one of the most reliable CPU's I've had. Was on for 24/7 for nearly 6 months, no hiccups. Check my Specs, that's the one!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2014)

Delivery is Feb 20-March 1st.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Delivery is Feb 20-March 1st.



I hope you get them!!!  That'll be an awesome addition to your board. 

Did they take down the listing?  I can't seem to find it anymore


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2014)

Was worth a shot at least. Oh well.


> This listing was removed by eBay. If you already paid for the item, we recommend that you wait 10 days from the expected delivery date to see if the item arrives. If you did not pay,you are no longer obligated to pay for this item. If you have a problem with the purchase, you can resolve the problem by filing a claim through our resolution center.



Anyways. What do you guys thing about those cheap ES chips. ES means they are not supposed to be sold. They are clocked lower than the regular chips. Then tski had that board that just went out possibly because of bad ES chips.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Delivery is Feb 20-March 1st.




Keep in mind bro, that if it shows up after about March 2 it would be too late to file a claim through PayPal!!! I seen some folks on another forum get screwed big time on one of these types of sales. "If it too good to be true" kind of deals.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Keep in mind bro, that if it shows up after about March 2 it would be too late to file a claim through PayPal!!! I seen some folks on another forum get screwed big time on one of these types of sales. "If it too good to be true" kind of deals.


Already trying to get my money back.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Already trying to get my money back.



Probably the correct choice bro. I just have a feeling this is one of those sour deals. The seller has been selling cheap crap to build up his or her rep and then hit a ton of people for a shit load of money and disappear. 



james888 said:


> Was worth a shot at least. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Anyways. What do you guys thing about those cheap ES chips. ES means they are not supposed to be sold. They are clocked lower than the regular chips. Then tski had that board that just went out possibly because of bad ES chips.




ES chips, or Engineering Samples, are actually the property of Intel. Intel "loans" these chips out and if the person sells said ES chip it is then considered theft according to Intel's rules. LOL, even though millions of these are and have been sold.
I currently have a Xeon W3520 that is a damn ES chip. Purchased a motherboard and chip over a year ago and it was in the board. Sucks because legally a person can't even sell it.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi team.  Hope every one is well.  Have great news,  the boss's little girl is going to the Olympics.  She is a cross sky girl and her name is Amanda Ammar.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Someone slap me!!!  I forgot to resume BOINC... again... sometime yesterday.  I don't remember when I stopped it, I guess while doing a little gaming yesterday afternoon, but i'm doing a
> 
> That explains my #53 spot on FreeDC


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2014)

t_ski said:


>


Thank you, I feel better now


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Hi team.  Hope every one is well.  Have great news,  the boss's little girl is going to the Olympics.  She is a cross sky girl and her name is Amanda Ammar.




That is very awesome news Mike!!!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 1, 2014)

Today I hit a personal milestone.

It seems like yesterday when I got aboard almost a year ago for the WCG February Challenge, barely scrapping the bottom of the top 30. A few weeks of pie envy (the only good type of envy) and several hundreds of dollars worth of computer parts later I finally managed to get on the pie (I'll always have page 287). I never thought I'd stick around for as long as I have, I initially entered the challenge by the lure of free games (thanks again for Tomb Raider, manofthem ) but somehow this has kept me thoroughly engaged, always looking for ways to increase my ppd and power efficiency. It's extremely fun .

Thanks to our captain Norton for keeping us posted on the team's activities, Ion for inspiring us with his monstrous ppd (don't worry Vinska is holding us up, and thanks for those beautiful images on Daily Nunmbers) and of course to Chicken Patty (more like a three egg omelette  ) for giving us this wonderful group    You'll always be our captain 

Without further ado:


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats and thank you for your contribution and the kind words! -

 I reach my 2 year anniversary on February 19th


----------



## Bow (Feb 1, 2014)

Just picked up a 8,550 watt generator.   Enough to run the whole house.  Bring on the storms.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2014)

Just upgraded my cruncher to an I3-2100!!! Going to let it burn in over night and see how stable it will be.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2014)

The CEP2 project is having issue with their servers (see link)
*
Temporary stop for The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2*
Link:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=447742


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Guess who's back from FOSDEM 



Spoiler: it's-a...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 4, 2014)

the Q6600 rig is coming on saturday    the only problem with it is that it randomly restarts, usually when watching a video.  So im thinking new gfx, new psu (to accomodate gfx if needed) and maybe a 64gb sata II SSD (newegg has them somwhat cheap http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008117 600038510 600038483&IsNodeId=1&Description=64gb ssd&name=60GB&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=20 )  So in all about $200 at most to get this rig up to my standards and running WCG


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll fire up the QX6800 and i5-2320 on thursday so that they're all spooled up by saturday. I'm actually kind of curious about the QX6800 performance with MMC since it seems that FPU hasn't improved a lot from the Core 2 days (QX6800 = 3000MIPS, i7-3770K 3800MIPS). If my hunch is correct, it would be getting about the same as my dedicated 8350 used to.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> The CEP2 project is having issue with their servers (see link)
> *Temporary stop for The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2*
> Link:
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=447742



UPDATE- seems the issue has been resolved- expect full operation/sending of new work within 24hr
Link:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=447907


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Team.  Ion has been gone far too long.  The only crunchers reporting  are at Dad's. I'ff  you read this and I  think you do please respond


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Hi Team.  Ion has been gone far too long.  The only crunchers reporting  are at Dad's. I'ff  you read this and I  think you do please respond



YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Hi Team.  Ion has been gone far too long.  The only crunchers reporting  are at Dad's. I'ff  you read this and I  think you do please respond



He's always on Steam.  I messaged him last night or the night before, but no response.  Not sure what's going on with him


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 5, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Hi Team.  Ion has been gone far too long.  The only crunchers reporting  are at Dad's. I'ff  you read this and I  think you do please respond





manofthem said:


> He's always on Steam.  I messaged him last night or the night before, but no response.  Not sure what's going on with him



Yeah... He's on Steam very often. And when I see Him, he's _almost always_ playing Europa Universalis IV.
And He hasn't responded to me since while still on vacation, either. I am seriously getting worried about him.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2014)

Visited a career fair at my university today. Visited the micron booth, not because I want to work there, but because they had bare ssd's, drams, and those giant wafers. I got a 16gb flash drive free that does 15mb/s read write. Mentioned WCG, and he surprisingly didn't seem to know about it. Felt like I was spreading gospel but I told him to check out WCG.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Yeah... He's on Steam very often. And when I see Him, he's _almost always_ playing Europa Universalis IV.
> And He hasn't responded to me since while still on vacation, either. I am seriously getting worried about him.


I certainly hope he doesn't think I want his job posting Dailies!! Sure it is fun but....I would rather be drinking!!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2014)

Gonna add a couple of lenovo L412s


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2014)

Well guys I have 4 rigs crunching and the 5th will be up as soon as I grab a keyboard from storage. I'ma back.  Now the wait for them to spool up game begins. I already have 4 pages of pendings.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 8, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys I have 4 rigs crunching and the 5th will be up as soon as I grab a keyboard from storage. I'ma back.  Now the wait for them to spool up game begins. I already have 4 pages of pendings.


Good to see you/ your posts again!!

I hope all is well in @ThE_MaD_ShOt  world!! 

Again, good that you are back buddy!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Good to see you/ your posts again!!
> 
> I hope all is well in @ThE_MaD_ShOt  world!!
> 
> Again, good that you are back buddy!!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys I have 4 rigs crunching and the 5th will be up as soon as I grab a keyboard from storage. I'ma back.  Now the wait for them to spool up game begins. I already have 4 pages of pendings.



DUDE! yo back bro!! He's BACK! My Bro Back!! PICTURES OF BLUE HAVE TO COME NOW!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> DUDE! yo back bro!! He's BACK! My Bro Back!! PICTURES OF BLUE HAVE TO COME NOW!


Dude thanks dude holy blue hell thanks. Now when my wu dump is done for this morning you'll are going to wish damn I wish he go away again lol.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome back, Mad_shot 


The Lenovos reported their first results. Going by the x3 rule I think they'll peak at 2200ppd or so. Gonna have them crunching 24/7 over the weekend, they'll become part timers on monday.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks TRWOV. I am so glad to be back and back in full force.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2014)

YES!!!!!!! It is awesome to see you back and posting Mad_Shot!!!!!!! 

I have, as well as many others I'm sure, been very worried about your well being brother!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2014)

Ahh been beat down but i'm good now. Divorce really sucks but sometimes it has to happen. I'm good now though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ahh been beat down but i'm good now. Divorce really sucks but sometimes it has to happen. I'm good now though.



Hey man you gotta always remember that we wont divorce you.... unless you do not show pictures of blue.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2014)

Blue is well put away for the winter. But here is one for ya.








And My Favorite pic of Red.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Blue is well put away for the winter. But here is one for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If my wife wouldn't murder me I would take out a loan and take it off your hands!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2014)

Probably wouldn't be the first time a DSM caused a divorce. LOL Oh back on topic, anyone see the newest freedc update? Sorry Norton i didn't well hey I don't mind taking the number 2 spot for a spin.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ahh been beat down but i'm good now. Divorce really sucks but sometimes it has to happen. I'm good now though.




You don't have to overdo it  I want to eat pie too


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Probably wouldn't be the first time a DSM caused a divorce. LOL Oh back on topic, anyone see the newest freedc update? *Sorry Norton i didn't well hey I don't mind taking the number 2 spot for a spin*.



Gotta earn it.... and ya did! 

The day isn't over yet!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't steal ma thunda LOL Now I'm not saying i'll stay there just around there lol. This next update is going to be pretty crappy. A lot went to pendings.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm going to try and get my 3770K to >4Ghz for the challenge. What are Intel's safe temps?

Currently I get 65C max at 3.7Ghz (4 core turbo) @ 1.1v with the stock H110 TIM

EDIT: NVM, found this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...extreme-performance-z77x-up7-oc-guide.177489/

So 5Ghz @ 1.35 85C???


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2014)

Getting ready to move 2 of my rigs to the remote locations. One of the FX-8350's is moving tomorrow and the i7-970 goes on Monday 

Up next:

Build and fire up the i7-2600k and the i3-2100 rigs 

Then:

Finish up the giveaway rig- waiting on the mobo and the 5850 gpu... everything else is here/ready to go.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2014)

Did they change the star scale?


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Did they change the star scale?



I asked W1zzard about it a few times but never got a confirmation of whether it was a new scale or just needed fixing since the website software change?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2014)

Ah okay. I noticed yo where down to a two star cruncher.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2014)

I think W1zzard knows something we don't


----------



## Nordic (Feb 9, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I'm going to try and get my 3770K to >4Ghz for the challenge. What are Intel's safe temps?
> 
> Currently I get 65C max at 3.7Ghz (4 core turbo) @ 1.1v with the stock H110 TIM
> 
> ...


sounds like a great chip


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> sounds like a great chip



Nah, looks like I talked too soon. It throttles up and down every 10 seconds or so after a few minutes crunching. Testing 4.7Ghz right now. Seems stable and doesn't throtle. Kudos to Gigabyte for this superb board, looks like there are a lot of failsafes as to not bother the user with BSODs and such


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2014)

Moved the 8350 rig earlier today but I forgot to bring a DVI-VGA adapter with me so I couldn't setup the wireless 

I fired it up and it seems to be running/crunching... won't find out for sure until I get back to the site on Tuesday to report the work


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 9, 2014)

q6600 is up and running  its equipped with 4GB ram, a 500GB sata drive and a craptacular 2600XT that idles at 75C AFTER applying MX-2


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)

2600K up and running- 4c/8t of Ubuntu goodness!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> 2600K up and running- 4c/8t of Ubuntu goodness!


Curios what kinda production you get out of this rig. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Curios what kinda production you get out of this rig. Keep us posted please.



BarbaricSoul uses one and gets pretty good results using Win7:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2445675

Hoping for a minimum 6k ppd in Ubuntu before overclocking it up a bit


----------



## t_ski (Feb 10, 2014)

Bill, is a 4130 a decent cruncher?  I saw Microcenter had them for $50.  You could get a board for $40, too.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> BarbaricSoul uses one and gets pretty good results using Win7:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2445675
> 
> Hoping for a minimum 6k ppd in Ubuntu before overclocking it up a bit


My 2500k at 4.5ghz puts out 6k in windows about and got about 8k in linux. A 2600k can only do better.


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Bill, is a 4130 a decent cruncher?  I saw Microcenter had them for $50.  You could get a board for $40, too.



I'm expecting to do 2-2,500 ppd with the i3-2100 I'm working on next- a 4130 should be in the same range imo....


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> 2600K up and running- 4c/8t of Ubuntu goodness!



Wow, that is one sexy beast!   

Take care of old girl


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm expecting to do 2-2,500 ppd with the i3-2100 I'm working on next- a 4130 should be in the same range imo....


Sounds inline with my 5800k apu. I still don't know why that thing was getting 4k for awhile which is honestly really high for such a chip.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 11, 2014)

so the q6600 rig keeps restarting.  Ive taken out the gfx card, removed chrome and BIONC and it hasnt happened again yet.  If anyone has an old 775 board PM me and maybe we can work out a deal  i really just want to get a decent mobo, psu and gfx card over the next cpl of months to make this a capable crunching rig and one that my kids can use that i dont have to worry about.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry, I can't send you a working one. The reason for Darwin's existence is the fact that my LGA775 board broke. It would have been too much in shipping anyway.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 13, 2014)

So I have a possible team proposal that might be useful from time to time. There is this website here, called massdrop. Basically people vote and select an item they would like to mass buy. Massdrop contacts the manufacturer or a seller and negotiates the best deal possible. Usually the price goes down with the more people who buy. I recently just got an Aune T1 for $75 cheaper than amazon with them.

How does this related to our team. Well many of us need hdd's, psu's, memory or something else. There is several of us. If we can get the item voted in, I doubt we would be the only ones interested in such an item. Massdrop might be a good way for us as a team to get good deals on brand new hardware.

Or even possibly maybe we as a team can negotiate these kind of deals on our own.

Thoughts?


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone have any suggested setting for putting a little overclock on a 2600k? Nothing too large 10-15% maybe

I'm running a Noctua U14S so temps shouldn't be too much of an issue 

@james888

Sounds interesting, any other examples of prices that items have sold at?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> Anyone have any suggested setting for putting a little overclock on a 2600k? Nothing too large 10-15% maybe
> 
> I'm running a Noctua U14S so temps shouldn't be too much of an issue


If it is like most sandy cpu's it should be able to go to 4200mhz with out a voltage increase. You could probably just set the multiplier to 42 with out any thought or issue. Maybe even 4400mhz at stock. You usually don't want to go higher than 1.35v on sandy either so if you wanted to go for something higher I would set it at 1.3v or 1.35v and go up with the multiplier checking for stability. I am sure you know how to overclock though, after all you are the captain.



			
				Norton said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, any other examples of prices that items have sold at?


I wish they would show the prices they have gotten in the past, but you can see the prices that one can get on active items. Currently there is a lot of high end audio equipment, knives, fashion stuff, and mechanical keyboards. The items they have are at the whims of the users by voting. If you vote for an item you don't have to get it either. Some of the stuff you don't save more than a $10 off a $300 item so not really a deal.

Edit: I can imagine someone willing to sell hdd's or 120mm fans in bulk for a good deal though. Honestly the only thing we would have to do as a team is decide on what we would want in bulk. Then together try to vote in in. Then see the deal we might be able to get.

I mentioned ssd's hdd's psu's and fans because those are what I would most be interested in and feel we might be able to get a good deal for. Honestly I am really would like more hdd's. They are always usefull. Even better if I can get a few 64-120gb ssd's for cheap. I would like one big hdd for data storage. Who doesn't mind having another psu laying around just in case or for a spare cruncher.

Another thing. I would assume to get a really good deal you would need at least a few dozen people buying it. Our team would just collectively try to vote something in, line the hook, and hope its a big fish that everyone wants. Something universally desired is good.

Every 2 minutes I think of something else to add to this post so.... *instead of reading my rambling in an unclear manner... Just browse the website. Look at how they do this. Look at past deals. Look at current deals pricing. Then think how we as a team could collectively use this website and you will see why I am proposed this to the team. This would take you 5 minutes to see why I proposed this.*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I very recently became #2 in my country. Huge success!
Sadly, it would take some 230+ more days to become #1 at this pace. But looking forward to that eagerly!


----------



## xvi (Feb 13, 2014)

I accidentally bought a FX-8350. It's going under custom water with a huge rad and lots of fans. I think it might get here before the competition starts. What have I done?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> I accidentally bought a FX-8350. It's going under custom water with a huge rad and lots of fans. I think it might get here before the competition starts. What have I done?



I like your kind of accidents!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> Anyone have any suggested setting for putting a little overclock on a 2600k? Nothing too large 10-15% maybe
> 
> I'm running a Noctua U14S so temps shouldn't be too much of an issue


I used to run my 2700K @ 4.8ghz with 1.32v


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> I accidentally bought a FX-8350. It's going under custom water with a huge rad and lots of fans. I think it might get here before the competition starts. What have I done?



I've had those kinds of accidents before 



fullinfusion said:


> I used to run my 2700K @ 4.8ghz with 1.32v



 

now I just need to figure out how to change stuff in the BIOS on an Asus P8P67 Pro mobo


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Team

Need to go out and get some stuff done before the challenge start/will be back late.

I will get the stones and pie posts done when I return but in the meantime please assist any new crunchers get started as the challenge starts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hey Team
> 
> Need to go out and get some stuff done before the challenge start/will be back late.
> 
> ...


Good thing about a team as there are lots  of us to step in and help if needed. I will be on periodically throughout the night.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2014)

I got my first badge today  How do I insert it into my sig?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 14, 2014)

>get up in the morning
>"what's this odd lack of sound?"
>computer is off, hence no fan noise
>"hmmm? Well, imma just turn it back on..."
>turn it on
>3 secs later
>goes off
>". . ."
>turn on again
>3 secs later
>goes off
>try again a few times
>same story
>"what the butt?"

It took 6 hours to "fix" this issue 
But the funny & sad part is _I have no idea what was wrong and how I "fixed" it_


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2014)

Vinska said:


> >get up in the morning
> >"what's this odd lack of sound?"
> >computer is off, hence no fan noise
> >"hmmm? Well, imma just turn it back on..."
> ...


Sounds like memory malfunction perhaps?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I got my first badge today  How do I insert it into my sig?



The WCG Cruncher badge can only be had when you reach a certain # of points, which I think was 100,000.  The badges on WCG aren't automatically loaded into the sig, you have to try to do it manually.

You can throw something like this in your sig:





which is taken from http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=667150


Alternatively, you can go to take this below (same way that AlienIsGod has his I think):






 and throw it into your sig.
(that is your badge from seti-germany site) 

Since you currently have a pic already loaded in your sig, to load either pic, you'll have to use the "Signature Picture" function while editing your sig.


And, just saw something by looking at Arjai's sig....  you can go to http://signature.statseb.fr/ and create a sig, which looks pretty cool.


Let me know if any of those help


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

I came home to one of the i7 rigs ratteling bad last night. I have been away from my house since Tuesday due to the 2 ft of snow we got. So found out one of the fans on the cpu cooler was going bad. Ended up replacing both and the gpu. Used 2 Coolermaster jetflows I just got from Norton and finally put my second 7770 into a rig.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I came home to one of the i7 rigs ratteling bad last night. I have been away from my house since Tuesday due to the 2 ft of snow we got. So found out one of the fans on the cpu cooler was going bad. Ended up replacing both and the gpu. Used 2 Coolermaster jetflows I just got from Norton and finally put my second 7770 into a rig.



Careful those Jetflo's can make your case levitate!  Which cooler had the issue?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Careful those Jetflo's can make your case levitate!  Which cooler had the issue?


One of the fans on the Hyper 212+ on the i7 920. It was an original fan to the cooler and has seen some use to say the least.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been wanting more hdd's, but specifically ssd's for speedy crunchers with low power. Cheap 64-128gb ssd would be perfect. I think newegg will have what I want later today. A shellshocker at 2pm. A 128gb adata ssd that before the shellshocker is $80.

Edit: It went down to $65. Not bad.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

I have been wanting a better place to live. Does Newegg have any of those?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Now, this situation sure developed in an epic way


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey Team,
Today is my 2 year anniversary of crunching for WCG and for TPU!!! 

Thought I would share my first thread asking how to get started crunching 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/looking-to-join-setup-crunching-folding-rig-help.160831/

Hard to imagine that I started with 3 cores on a PII 720BE*
* that 720BE spent a lot time bouncing around the Team too!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hey Team,
> Today is my 2 year anniversary of crunching for WCG and for TPU!!!
> 
> Thought I would share my first thread asking how to get started crunching
> ...



Happy Anniversary Cap'n!  Funny to read through that thread and see you asking questions like that. Now you're a full-fledged Capitan who knows all the ins and outs of BOINC/WCG!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 20, 2014)

I bow my head...


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hey Team,
> Today is my 2 year anniversary of crunching for WCG and for TPU!!!
> 
> Thought I would share my first thread asking how to get started crunching
> ...




Haha, I actually remember them days..........I know, its surprising that I would remember. 

Dang, doesn't seem like 2 years ago!!! I actually remember meeting you and Mad_Shot about the exact same time. Been a great ride guys!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 20, 2014)

I shut of the network connection, for about 44 hours. wanted to see what a two day run would get me. Someday, I hope to be able to have this thing crunch for a complete 24 hrs, It gets shut down to travel around to work, and such. So, I did manage a new High, at this point, I expect it to climb a little bit, by tonight, due to a few pending's.






Well, there it is. I may not ever make the Top30 but, I don't like saying 'Never'.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 20, 2014)

Happy anni, captain!

And good WCG news here:



> Breakthrough in the fight against childhood cancer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Happy anni, captain!
> 
> And good WCG news here:


Thanks for sharing, that's what we like to see


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Haha, I actually remember them days..........I know, its surprising that I would remember.
> 
> Dang, doesn't seem like 2 years ago!!! I actually remember meeting you and Mad_Shot about the exact same time. Been a great ride guys!!!!


Norton and I started crunching 14 days apart. LOL I started on the 5th and he started on the 19th. So both of us just hit 2 years.  And hopefully many more.



Also deja vu all over again. Did they change the crunching star scale? You know the stars over our wcg badge?


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Norton and I started crunching 14 days apart. LOL I started on the 5th and he started on the 19th. So both of us just hit 2 years.  And hopefully many more.
> 
> 
> Also deja vu all over again. Did they change the crunching star scale? You know the stars over our wcg badge?



Happy crunching anniversary to you! 

Star on the badges have been out of whack since the forum software change- fixing is low on the priority list for W1zz atm. I'll PM him again on it next month to see make sure it stay on the list...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2014)

Damn I would thing the forum software change would affect it but that's how much I know. heh Happy anniversary to you too buddy.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Happy anni, captain!
> 
> And good WCG news here:



+1 and +1


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2014)

so my q6600 still restarts after swapping psu's (got a corsair CX 430 for 10% off open box).  Ran memtest on the ram 2 sticks at a time 2 passes no errors for each.  My only guess is the motherboard is failing and in the process of getting one the the forums   any one got any suggestion/ideas as to why this pc randomly restarts?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so my q6600 still restarts after swapping psu's (got a corsair CX 430 for 10% off open box).  Ran memtest on the ram 2 sticks at a time 2 passes no errors for each.  My only guess is the motherboard is failing and in the process of getting one the the forums   any one got any suggestion/ideas as to why this pc randomly restarts?



Is it a BSOD or is it just a quick restart?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2014)

just a restart to boot screen and it will load ubuntu again.  It seems to happen anytime i try to launch a program (ie. BOINC) or when i click on a hunt button in a fb game as if any load put on it restarts it almost.

The model is a dell inspiron 520 or 530 (cant remember exactly) with oem mobo and psu.  it was built in 2008 as well so it could just be an aging mobo or blown caps.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> just a restart to boot screen and it will load ubuntu again.  It seems to happen anytime i try to launch a program (ie. BOINC) or when i click on a hunt button in a fb game as if any load put on it restarts it almost.



Well i'm zero help since I"m not at all acquainted with ubuntu, sorry.  Hardware wise, I'd think to make sure everything is running at stock, maybe switch memory slots, test hdd, ... I don't know.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> just a restart to boot screen and it will load ubuntu again.  It seems to happen anytime i try to launch a program (ie. BOINC) or when i click on a hunt button in a fb game as if any load put on it restarts it almost.



I'd love to see your dmesg


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I'd love to see your dmesg


whats the terminal command for that? also this happened in Vista before the pc was given to me, prolly started happening last summer/fall.

@manofthem i was trying to put vista bacnk on it, but kept getting a boot mgr is missing 1/2 way thru install.  I've reformatted the spare drive i had before trying to install, only ubuntu made it thru a full install and then the reboot problems started happening again.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 22, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I'd love to see your dmesg


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @manofthem i was trying to put vista bacnk on it, but kept getting a boot mgr is missing 1/2 way thru install.  I've reformatted the spare drive i had before trying to install, only ubuntu made it thru a full install and then the reboot problems started happening again.



Your pc is telling you to stay away from Vista 

Any chance is a bad hdd, or is it the same on different hdds?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2014)

Bad caps on the board?  Is the HSF making good contact?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Bad caps on the board? Is the HSF making good contact?



yes, freshly repasted.  I dont see any visible damage to caps at all, but my guess is its most likely that.  The psu in question was a Liteon 350w OEM which we all know is crap.  Im getting a board thats tested and working from a CAN member next week so thats where my money is at for a fix 



manofthem said:


> Any chance is a bad hdd, or is it the same on different hdds?



was pulled from the i5 2400 rig and SMART test passed before removal.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 22, 2014)

My local craigslist has an ad for one of these boards for $30. If anyone is interested on $30 + shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132030


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> whats the terminal command for that?



The terminal command for dmesg is... dmesg 
but seriously, can I see Your kern.log, kern.log.1, syslog and syslog.1 files? should be under /var/log
(dmesg only shows stuff from the current boot, while those logs have stuff from previous boots, too. So it something odd happens before restarting, those logs would probably have it.)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2014)

how would i get those to you? i have them on a usb stick atm


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> how would i get those to you? i have them on a usb stick atm



How about attaching to an email message?
Write me on gediminas [at] varciai [dot] lt


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am not sure, but from reading the logs, I suspect Your wireless hardware (or the driver) is misbehaving.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't know if this has been discussed, but has anyone noticed that these Mapping Marker WUs run their CPUs a little hotter? Say 6-10C warmer?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am not sure, but from reading the logs, I suspect Your wireless hardware (or the driver) is misbehaving.


all crashes have been network related in some way.  Clicking FB links, d/l from the software centre.  Im getting a new mobo to be sure thats not the problem, i'll pick up a wireless card on the cheap asi well,


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 22, 2014)

@theonedub Yeah, they are more heavy than most other DC work, about as "tough" as CEP2.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> all crashes have been network related in some way.  Clicking FB links, d/l from the software centre.  Im getting a new mobo to be sure thats not the problem, i'll pick up a wireless card on the cheap asi well,



Wait. Why would You been using wireless on a desktop computer, anyways? *squints eyes*


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Don't know if this has been discussed, but has anyone noticed that these Mapping Marker WUs run their CPUs a little hotter? Say 6-10C warmer?



I always have some in the mix but haven't really noticed any significant temp issues?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 22, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> @theonedub Yeah, they are more heavy than most other DC work, about as "tough" as CEP2.



For a minute I thought that I might be having some issues with my loop, but my GPU and CPU under Haven and Prime, respectively, are right where I would expect them to be. I hadn't noticed the increased temps in running them before, but I imagine the batch I have now are a bit more intensive. At least I am not alone, thanks 



Norton said:


> I always have some in the mix but haven't really noticed any significant temp issues?



Keep an eye out and let me know if you do see something. The WU servers have given me about 50 of these WUs to run, so having 8 of them all at once probably makes it more noticeable for me.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2014)

Onedub, I also have a gob of these as well. However I only seem to have one running at the moment. Will keep an eye out on these though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Wait. Why would You been using wireless on a desktop computer, anyways? *squints eyes*


cause i only have 2 ethernet cords   one is a 100 ft long one that goes from my router to my bedroom and the other cord is hooked up to the i5 2400.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

I too will be looking out for them; I just edited my WCG stuff to allow switch over to these MCM WUs.   Let's see how they roll



AlienIsGOD said:


> cause i only have 2 ethernet cords   one is a 100 ft long one that goes from my router to my bedroom and the other cord is hooked up to the i5 2400.



Sounds like you need a hook up on an ethernet cable.  But sometimes a wireless card just makes things easier.  I opted for that instead of an ethernet cable running across the living room floor  during this challenge


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

You should see my ethernet cables...


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2014)

Vinska said:


> You should see my ethernet cables...


TMI


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't know what "TMI" stands for, sorry.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 22, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I don't know what "TMI" stands for, sorry.


*T*oo *M*uch* I*nformation lol.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I don't know what "TMI" stands for, sorry.



*T*oo *M*uch *I*nformation

Arjai read your quote with it's secondary meaning

_You should see my ethernet cables... 
_
Edit- Buck beat me to it...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> Arjai read your quote with it's secondary meaning



what second meaning?
i dun geddit


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

What "cable" could you be referring to in order to make the statement TMI*

* Hint- Arjai was being sarcastic


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

I guess some things just don't translate over the Internet


----------



## Arjai (Feb 23, 2014)

Vinska said:


> what second meaning?
> i dun geddit


Sorry buddy, Sarcasm is my First Language. Think, TITS. Then you might geddit! LOL


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> What "cable" could you be referring to in order to make the statement TMI*



it's "cables" and I can't think anything else I could possibly be referring to other than, uhm... cables.



Norton said:


> * Hint- Arjai was being sarcastic





Arjai said:


> Sorry buddy, Sarcasm is my First Language. Think, TITS. Then you might geddit! LOL



even with sarcasm applied, i still dun geddit.
Aww well I suppose I should give up on this one...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Don't know if this has been discussed, but has anyone noticed that these Mapping Marker WUs run their CPUs a little hotter? Say 6-10C warmer?





theonedub said:


> Keep an eye out and let me know if you do see something. The WU servers have given me about 50 of these WUs to run, so having 8 of them all at once probably makes it more noticeable for me.



So my i3 2100 is currently running 4 of the MCM WUs, and temps are close to what they have been with the FA@H.  Usually it's right around 56-60C, but with the MCM there are more high spikes, about 2-3C 3-4C higher than normal.  So I could see where running 8 would do it, especially if the CPU is clocked higher; mine's only clocked @3.1Ghz


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 23, 2014)

While I see no difference whatsoever (running 6 of those right now; compared to all-FAAH)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

Vinska said:


> While I see no difference whatsoever (running 6 of those right now; compared to all-FAAH)



I'm waiting to see how my main rig with better cooling does.  So far, it's only running 1, but when it has 8 running, I'll compare.  Maybe it'll be similar.  The i3 that's running currently is at stock with stock hsf.

Someone compared then to CEP2 WUs, which did run harder on my 2600k; I had to drop my OC 100mhz even to prevent crashes.  so if MCM is like CEP2, I can understand a little difference.

Obviously I don't know for sure right now.  I didn't even realize MCM was a project til recently.  Had I know, I would have been running them more since it's something I'm personally interested in more.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmm, I am currently running 10 of them and the temps seem to be about normal. It is running about 44c on most of the cores which is maybe a couple degrees C above. Of course my system is running water cooling so that could have a lot to do with it.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I am currently running 10 of them and the temps seem to be about normal. It is running about 44c on most of the cores which is maybe a couple degrees C above. Of course my system is running water cooling so that could have a lot to do with it.



Your 3770k crunchers at 44C normally?  That's amazing!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Your 3770k crunchers at 44C normally?  That's amazing!




 Don't have a 3770K anymore Matt. Its a hex core L5639 Xeon 1366 chip in a P6T Asus board.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2014)

A new high, AFTER the Challenge ends...


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2014)

Some MCM WUs are FAAH<MCM<CEP2, some MCM units are MCM~CEP2. They vary a lot in workload size.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 24, 2014)

Measured all my in house computers power usage today. ~800 watts. I get about 15000ppd with this set up right now. ~18 points per watt total. Is that good or bad? Then putting 800 watts at 24 hours per day at my cost of .0877 kwh in this calculator here says $0.50 a month. Cant be right.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Let me get this straight:
You pay 0.0877¢ per 1 KWh!?
Don't You mean 8.77¢?

(don't forget the calculator in this site uses _*cents, not dollars*_. And if I enter 800w + 24h/day + 8.77¢ / kWh, it gives 50.515$, which seems to be a sane number)


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> Measured all my in house computers power usage today. ~800 watts. I get about 15000ppd with this set up right now. ~18 points per watt total. Is that good or bad? Then putting 800 watts at 24 hours per day at my cost of .0877 kwh in this calculator here says $0.50 a month. Cant be right.



$50 per month


----------



## Nordic (Feb 24, 2014)

That also includes my gpu's power usage so that doesn't go to WCG so my ppw would be higher.



Norton said:


> $50 per month


That can't be right either as I have a ~$65 bill.


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2014)

The math is correct:

800w-hr x (1 kw-hr/1000w-hr) x 24hr/day x 30 day/mo x ($0.087/1 kw-hr)= $50 

Meter may be off or double check kw-hr's charged on your power bill


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> That also includes my gpu's power usage so that doesn't go to WCG so my ppw would be higher.
> 
> 
> That can't be right either as I have a ~$65 bill.


I'm sure that your computers are not the only things that consumes electricity in your place.

With the current exchange rate I pay 0.386 US cents/kWh and that adds up to $612 for the past 30 days.....but that includes some electrical heaters and the usual stuff that you have in a house.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 24, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I'm sure that your computers are not the only things that consumes electricity in your place.
> 
> With the current exchange rate I pay 0.386 US cents/kWh and that adds up to $612 for the past 30 days.....but that includes some electrical heaters and the usual stuff that you have in a house.


Why it can't be right, is I highly down that the rest of my electricity is $15 for other than computers. When I moved into this place my bill, it was summer so I didn't have the heating going. I didn't have my fleet going either. So I had the bare essentials of no heat and no computers. I had a bill of $35.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 24, 2014)

I just joined WCG and TPU team.


https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=night.fox

now a quick question,

should I run all the time the boinc manager?

thanks


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll have to put down the 2500k to 70% soon (or the 2700k). I am going to test Ubuntu server in a VM, as I am looking for free OS to run my servers (VPN, FTP, file server, Teamspeak server).I can't aways pay for Server licence, for home and my parents, it cost too much xD



night.fox said:


> I just joined WCG and TPU team.
> 
> 
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=night.fox
> ...



It depends what you will do 

if you run it always, it will use the profil you set and it will crunch for the amount of CPU you allowed, ot during a schedule.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2014)

Vinska said:


> While I see no difference whatsoever (running 6 of those right now; compared to all-FAAH)





manofthem said:


> I'm waiting to see how my main rig with better cooling does.



Just checked my main pc and the temps running the MCM WUs are the exact same as FA@H, 8 threads of MCM.  Interesting since the i3 did see a slight increase.  Perhaps the cooling makes a difference...?

Whatever the case may be, all's well 



night.fox said:


> I just joined WCG and TPU team.
> 
> 
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=night.fox
> ...



And welcome to the team night.fox!


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2014)

Can I get a quick opinion from the group here? Just installed the FX-8350 in my sig rig, overclocked to 4.8GHz @ 1.425v in BIOS (but 1.55v reported by CPU-Z) , Koolance CPU-370, Thermaltake TG-3 grease (very fresh), stock DDC-1T (new top soon), Black Ice GTX 360 with three Enermax Magma fans pushing, three weak Corsair case fans pulling. CPU load is all FAHV project.
I'm seeing 55c CPU temps with ~21c ambient temps. VRMs doing nicely at ~73c. Doing some spot checks with an infrared thermometer, my water temp seems to be about 29.5c, the back of the CPU socket is over 60c. Attached are load temps followed by idle plus CPU-Z.

..so, is this normal for Vishera processors? I thought this loop would be overkill, but it seems to be struggling.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2014)

8350's start to heat up and use a significant amount of power when you go over 4.4-4.6 (4.4Ghz will almost always run at stock voltage)

Those VRM's are kinda toasty at 73C! Personally, I would try to stabilize at around 4.6Ghz with a lower voltage to avoid heating up the VRM and socket too much....

Plan B- get some more air moving over the VRM's and the rear of the socket.

*note- iirc the Extreme 9 board is a bit of a pain to set up at a high overclock.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 25, 2014)

Is OCing actually more worthwile compared to having that extra power (that the OC draws over stock) be drawn by another (low power) system? I mean, going that high must be lethal to the better PPD/watt ratio that stock sting give especially with FX CPUs. I don't know how much extr wattts are drawn with a Vish clocked that high though...


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2014)

It depends, I think. If the rest of the system uses enough power, it would be more efficient to overclock.
Lets say a system that draws 300w total at load and lets say 100w of that is the CPU. Overclock that system 20% and say it now uses 150w. Yes, the processor is using 50% more power for 20% more performance, but the total system load is only 350w, or 16% extra total system power.
In that scenario, five overclocked systems at 350w each (1,750w total) would have the same performance as six of the same system at 300w each (1,800w).



Norton said:


> *note- iirc the Extreme 9 board is a bit of a pain to set up at a high overclock.


I actually do have a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX r2.0 laying around, but I thought people said the ASRock was just-as-good/better. Newer features at least. Also, it doesn't match my theme.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

In case any of you are wondering. I have been pouring my heart and soul into trying to somehow make our daily numbers interesting. I spend upwards of an hour each night, sometime less, sometimes more, searching and researching random crap that is related to our daily score. 

I'm getting the feeling I could just throw up a number and only three people would notice!

Somebody, anybody, hit the damn Thanks button! I need some reassurance !!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-daily-numbers.92697/page-319


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> cause i only have 2 ethernet cords   one is a 100 ft long one that goes from my router to my bedroom and the other cord is hooked up to the i5 2400.


You need me to hook you up?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You need me to hook you up?


Please, use PM's for hook ups! We don't need to see this so blatantly!


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> In case any of you are wondering. I have been pouring my heart and soul into trying to somehow make our daily numbers interesting. I spend upwards of an hour each night, sometime less, sometimes more, searching and researching random crap that is related to our daily score.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling I could just throw up a number and only three people would notice!
> 
> ...



Your efforts are appreciated Arjai 

_I'm getting the feeling I could just *throw up a number* and only three people would notice!
_
If you managed to regurgitate a number... a lot more than 3 people will notice


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> If you managed to regurgitate a number... a lot more than 3 people will notice



Maybe more would notice but, who would care? Would the Mods give me a demerit? Would I be run out of town with my hair on fire?

Nope, somebody, other than you, might post something but, really? 

I'll keep doing it despite the fact I need it more than anyone else.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2014)

Post challenge rig maintenance is delayed a bit. Might get to it this weekend. Maybe not.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> Post challenge rig maintenance is delayed a bit. Might get to it this weekend. Maybe not.



I love how you put that 


Me too.  Was planning on redoing my rig as soon as the challenge ended, but I've had no time since I've had to study.  And this weekend, we are going to Disney for a little 2 day Mickey-Minnie action, so it'll have to wait til next week now   Seems like it's always something....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> In case any of you are wondering. I have been pouring my heart and soul into trying to somehow make our daily numbers interesting. I spend upwards of an hour each night, sometime less, sometimes more, searching and researching random crap that is related to our daily score.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling I could just throw up a number and only three people would notice!
> 
> ...



Man, to me, the Pie thread used to be the most amusing part of the "closing the Crunch Day". But currently, the Team Daily Number (or w/e it's called) thread is much more amusing thanks to You posting all that stuff by using the team's score for the day as a makeshift rand() function. So, don't worry – even if I don't reply on it, I still read it every time and am very glad someone (i.e. You) is doing such a mindblowingly awesome work. Can't vouch for others, though.
But You are right on one thing – even if You tossed some made-up number, I personally probably wouldn't notice. As long as it is within sane limits. (if You'd post, like, four point six million while not in a challenge, that would definitely tip off my spidey sense)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2014)

so the parts for the q6600 are coming together  bought a Corsair CX430 to replace the dell OEM PSU (80+ bronze  ) .  Tommorow I am buying a 775 mobo from a fellow canadian TPU member and sometime next week i'll get a cheap, yet quality case for $50-60.  Also traded the 2600XT for a 4650 DDR2.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so the parts for the q6600 are coming together  bought a Corsair CX430 to replace the dell OEM PSU (80+ bronze  ) .  Tommorow I am buying a 775 mobo from a fellow canadian TPU member and sometime next week i'll get a cheap, yet quality case for $50-60.  Also traded the 2600XT for a 4650 DDR2.



Sounds awesome. Always great to hear of more crunchers being put together


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2014)

these are the 3 cases im looking at:

Fractal Design Core 3000 http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=044093

CM K280 http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=059952

Enermax Ostrog http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=112&item_id=049352

Any thoughts between these 3 cases?  The K280 having 4 in stock and the other 2 only 1 in stock.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> these are the 3 cases im looking at:
> 
> Fractal Design Core 3000 http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=044093
> 
> ...


Enermax link is the same as the CM link.

The Fractal looks box-ish and the CM well, looks like a CM.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Enermax link is the same as the CM link.
> 
> The Fractal looks box-ish and the CM well, looks like a CM.



fixed


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> fixed


I actually like that one!

Especially, the vented window. If you go the way of the R7's, You will love that vented window, also!

You have my Vote, for the Enermax.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

iirc we used an Ostrogg for one of last years giveaway rigs, check the challenges before the last birthday challenge... can't remember which one atm?

I would vote for the CM case but would look out for a good price on a NZXT Source 210 first


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

@AlienIsGOD: after building a rig in a Fractal case, I have to say that I'm a fan of their build quality, very nice. CM, not too much really. That Enermax looks really nice too though, like the window. So up between Fractal and Enermax.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2014)

looking closer at the Ostrog, i think ima order one in if they dont have the one in kingston.  there is 6 at another store and 6 online store so i'll just wait the 1 or 2 days for it to come in.

For a $50 case it sure has a lot of nice features incl spots for up to 7 fans


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2014)

Just noticed this when poking around the site. Sure pays off being the main guy posting WCG stats, eh?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just noticed this when poking around the site. Sure pays off being the main guy posting WCG stats, eh?



Well that.... 
... And considering 3/7 of the top thanked members are WCG big timers, it shows: a) the WCG leaders are knowledgeable ones who post good and helpful info and b) the WCG team as a whole is a very thankful group who appreciates effort.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just noticed this when poking around the site. Sure pays off being the main guy posting WCG stats, eh?



and....

I stopped looking at that 6 months after I joined the site


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> looking closer at the Ostrog, i think ima order one in if they dont have the one in kingston.  there is 6 at another store and 6 online store so i'll just wait the 1 or 2 days for it to come in.
> 
> For a $50 case it sure has a lot of nice features incl spots for up to 7 fans



Sorry for the double post 

Here's a peek at the Ostrog that Mad Shot built/xvi won in last year's Mother's Day Challenge:


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...13-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/page-11#post-2912161


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey team, look at this.






Quad 16 core amd opterons, latest, with 1866mhz memory. Was browsing around looking for ideas, and came across this. http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=261829

Far from the ideas I was looking for, but just plain awesome. I wants one.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Hey team, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's some sexy stuff right there! I want to build one!!!  I'll have to get in touch with Buck when the time comes.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Hey team, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears that one of the loops, starting in the lower right corner, is a closed loop. Unconnected to the other loop with an obvious input and exit. Is it just me?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> It appears that one of the loops, starting in the lower right corner, is a closed loop. Unconnected to the other loop with an obvious input and exit. Is it just me?


It's not just you, weird.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> It appears that one of the loops, starting in the lower right corner, is a closed loop. Unconnected to the other loop with an obvious input and exit. Is it just me?


"unfinished" build log. I can't wait till he his done. If you look at the rest of his post, he has got something special being built.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Hey team, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow!!!! That whole build is frigging insane!!!!! 

Talk about a bottomless wallet.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Wow!!!! That whole build is frigging insane!!!!!
> 
> Talk about a bottomless wallet.


Sponsored by supermicro. He did not pay a dime..


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> "unfinished" build log. I can't wait till he his done. If you look at the rest of his post, he has got something special being built.


Ok but, that still does not diminish the actuality of a closed, unconnected, loop! Does it?

I'm all good with this Special build. However, unfinished it is. It is still what I said, no?

Do not read my posts as some sort of cut. I am an idiot, however, I can see that it in that picture the two are not connected.

I am hoping at the same time I am not stepping on toes, all I did is mention what I saw.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Ok but, that still does not diminish the actuality of a closed, unconnected, loop! Does it?
> 
> I'm all good with this Special build. However, unfinished it is. It is still what I said, no?
> 
> ...


I am not trying to say you are an idiot. I am simply saying he will surely notice it when he tries to run water through it. "unfinished"


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2014)

4P server FS in our forum:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/quad-6180se-opteron-rig.198346/

Asking price is high but it is pretty to look at.....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Hey team, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I think I just came in my pants a little bit" –Stamper


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Sponsored by supermicro. He did not pay a dime..



Go figure. God that system would be pretty awesome for sure. 



Norton said:


> 4P server FS in our forum:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/quad-6180se-opteron-rig.198346/
> 
> Asking price is high but it is pretty to look at.....



 I guess it is pricey! $4K? Holy crap batman!! I could buy a pretty nice vehicle for that price.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2014)

So rig maintainance is postponed till I get new mounting equipment for my gelid tranquillo rev2. Another week? Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 28, 2014)

mobo from Frogger is on its way  new case next week.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 28, 2014)

ION's still crunching with the 3930K,  His dad is a cruncher has anybody talked to him.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> 4P server FS in our forum:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/quad-6180se-opteron-rig.198346/
> 
> Asking price is high but it is pretty to look at.....


@BUCK NASTY is this worth the price? Just curious.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> ION's still crunching with the 3930K,  His dad is a cruncher has anybody talked to him.



Nope   I've messaged a few random times over the last couple of months, and I never got a reply.  I actually just (after I read your post) messaged him on Steam since he's on there all the time, but no answer.  

I'm assuming he's doing alright since he's online all the time, but at the same time, I think we are all a little empty inside with our dose of Ion-awesome


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2014)

Arjai said:


> @BUCK NASTY is this worth the price? Just curious.


Not trying to crap on his FS thread, but that price is way high. I have PM'd him with some info so he can better position the asking price. We are talking about hardware that is about 2 yrs old already....and it's not even overclocked!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2014)

Well guys, in away from the house right now.





(not my pic) 

Heading over to Disney for Magic Kingdom right now for the night, closes at 1am  and tomorrow supposed to be at Animal Kingdom 

Norton may have to take care of the Milestones tonight if I'm tied up


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well guys, in away from the house right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timestamp please. LOL!


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well guys, in away from the house right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it covered, have a great time!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Timestamp please. LOL!



This is the best I can do, keeps uploading from my phone crooked


----------



## Nordic (Mar 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> This is the best I can do, keeps uploading from my phone crooked


We need a picture of your phones camera's view finder. Disneyception.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> This is the best I can do, keeps uploading from my phone crooked




Jesus Matt, would you quit logging into TPU already???????  You were suppose to forget your normal life for a couple of days bro. Ahhhhhh, do you miss us?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Jesus Matt, would you quit logging into TPU already???????  You were suppose to forget your normal life for a couple of days bro. Ahhhhhh, do you miss us?


He's in the Happiest place on Earth while browsing the Happiest Place on Earth


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Jesus Matt, would you quit logging into TPU already???????  You were suppose to forget your normal life for a couple of days bro. Ahhhhhh, do you miss us?



Gotta remember, there's a bit of downtime here since there are some long lines.   plus, it's just habit to pull out my phone and check TPU; I do it all the time, feels empty not too 

Just got back to the hotel and we are all exhausted, but a little Stella is helping us out 

I'm with my brother (whose pc I borrowed) and I filled him in on the recent challenge and how we did, as well as inform him of the upcoming CC where his gpu will be coming in handy.  I'm thinking we will be receiving his help again


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's a peek at the February Challenge rig 





Testing it out crunching on Linux atm 

The i3-530 chip doesn't seem to be working  but the Pentium dual core that brandon included with the mobo he donated runs just fine.

Will need to see if I can locate a s1156 chip with more cores/threads to get some more crunching ppd out of it


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome Bill!!!! Them 1156 chips are getting tough to find. Thought I had an i7 870 located but the guy already sold it.  Literally 2 days ago!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 3, 2014)

Recently traded my 4770k to a 4820k to get myself onto the lga2011 platform. Then I was hoping to eventually get a 4930k for a great price when haswell-e came out. Well I just got myself a 3930k that will be clocked at least to 4.5ghz for a great deal just now!!! In light of this, I might postpone rig maintenance till next weekend.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> Recently traded my 4770k to a 4820k to get myself onto the lga2011 platform. Then I was hoping to eventually get a 4930k for a great price when haswell-e came out. Well I just got myself a 3930k that will be clocked at least to 4.5ghz for a great deal just now!!! In light of this, I might postpone rig maintenance till next weekend.



Awesome, congrats on the deal and can't wait to see what it can do! 

It seems like you and I have both been putting off maintenance, so let's see who can get it done first


----------



## Nordic (Mar 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome, congrats on the deal and can't wait to see what it can do!
> 
> It seems like you and I have both been putting off maintenance, so let's see who can get it done first


Don't say that! That might give me incentive to do it preemptively. I want to do it all at once when I have all the parts!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> Don't say that! That might give me incentive to do it preemptively. I want to do it all at once when I have all the parts!




I'm really hoping to get mine done this week but it may have to wait....   I'm using colored coolant this time, so I may order some better clear tubing than what Home Depot has. Their stuff is fine, but I think that it doesn't stay completely clear, which means that I may have to wait for some new stuff.

So we'll see soon enough...


----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2014)

Once my new pump arrives, I am moving to distilled water with a couple Monsoon Silver plugs instead of coolant. Using Mayhems Pastel right now, I think its staining my parts but won't know until I drain the loop.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 3, 2014)

I have been using distilled for awhile. Coolant just seems expensive and messy in comparison to colored tubing.

@manofthem, that home depot vinyl tubing is pretty bad. I couldn't make half the turns I wanted in my build with it. I like to use as little tubing and a big rad. Heck, I don't even use a res.

I really want to get a temjin matx case for my maximum gene and new 3930k system. I have been moving away from cases lately though so I really don't know what I want to do. Cases are just annoying things I have to screw stuff into. With how much I mess with my build it seems like a hindrance.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> I have been using distilled for awhile. Coolant just seems expensive and messy in comparison to colored tubing.
> 
> @manofthem, that home depot vinyl tubing is pretty bad. I couldn't make half the turns I wanted in my build with it. I like to use as little tubing and a big rad. Heck, I don't even use a res.
> 
> I really want to get a temjin matx case for my maximum gene and new 3930k system. I have been moving away from cases lately though so I really don't know what I want to do. Cases are just annoying things I have to screw stuff into. With how much I mess with my build it seems like a hindrance.



How about one with a slide out mobo tray?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112222&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Nordic (Mar 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> How about one with a slide out mobo tray?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112222&ignorebbr=1


I have had a similar idea where I attach a sort of sideways rolling motherboard tray to my desk. Similar to how a keyboard platform connects to a desk.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

Well my number are definitely going to increase in the next week or so. Currently, I've only been crunching with my i7 2600k and i7 860 rigs. I did buy the AMD Phenom II 1045 rig Norton had for sale, but I still haven't gotten it set up yet (laziness). I also won the 3930k/X79 mobo combo in the Feb challenge. mjkmike was also nice enough to include 16 GB of RAM, a Corsair 850 PSU and three (count them, 1,2,3) HD 7770 cards for folding. All that is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. I also bought a Silverstone FT04 case and GamerStorm Assassin heat sink (looks just like a NH D14) from sneekypeet. So after next week, this is what I will have crunching/folding-

Name-    Barb's Domain
CPU-       i7 3930k (hoping for a 4.5ghz OC)
MB-        ASUS P9X79 Deluxe
RAM-      16gb Corsair Vengence DDR3 1600
Cooling- GamerStorm Assassin
GPU-       EVGA GTX 780ti SC
PSU-       XFX XXX Edition 750 watt PSU
Storage- Crucial M4 256gb SSD/ 1tb WD Cavair Black
Case-      Silverstone FT04

Name-    Barb's Cruncher
CPU-       i7 2600k OC'ed to 4.5ghz
MB-        MSI Z68A GD80 (g3)
RAM-      8gb Corsair Vengence DDR3 1600
Cooling- Notua NH D14
GPU-       2* ASUS HD7770
PSU-       Corsair TX850
Storage- Seagate 7200.12 500gb hd
Case-      Lian Li V1200B plusII

Name-    Barb's Cruncher #2
CPU-       i7 860 OC'ed to 3.15ghz
MB-        Gigabyte P55-UD3R
RAM-      4gb Corsair Vengence DDR3 1600
Cooling- Corsair A50
GPU-       MSI HD7770
PSU-        PC Power Cooling Turbo Cool 860
Storage-  WD Cavair Blue 160gb
Case-       NZXT Source 210

Name-    Barb's Cruncher #3
CPU-       AMD Phenom II 1045t (will be OC'ed some)
MB-        Biostar A880GZ
RAM-      8gb Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 1866
Cooling- Xigmatek Gaia SD1283
GPU-       ASUS HD7770
PSU-        Rosewill V2 700watt
Storage-  WD Cavair RE 160gb
Case-       Corsair 350D

I'm guessing my numbers will literally double.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Well my number are definitely going to increase in the next week or so. Currently, I've only been crunching with my i7 2600k and i7 860 rigs. I did buy the AMD Phenom II 1045 rig Norton had for sale, but I still haven't gotten it set up yet (laziness). I also won the 3930k/X79 mobo combo in the Feb challenge. mjkmike was also nice enough to include 16 GB of RAM, a Corsair 850 PSU and three (count them, 1,2,3) HD 7770 cards for folding. All that is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. I also bought a Silverstone FT04 case and GamerStorm Assassin heat sink (looks just like a NH D14) from sneekypeet. So after next week, this is what I will have crunching/folding-
> 
> Name-    Barb's Domain
> CPU-       i7 3930k (hoping for a 4.5ghz OC)
> ...



Quite an impressive crunching/folding farm!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

just trying to match how impressive this team is


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2014)

Is there a Folding challenge on, or are we just helping out for the sake of helping out?

Edit: Two HD 6900 series fired up.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Meanwhile, reached Sapphire for average runtime for all projects (see my sig) 

do note that the average counts _all_ the projects. Including ones where I have 0 hours of runtime and ones for which wasn't even in WCG yet when they finished.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2014)

xvi said:


> Is there a Folding challenge on, or are we just helping out for the sake of helping out?
> 
> Edit: Two HD 6900 series fired up.



The folding Team usually participates in the annual Chimp Challenge (date hasn't been set yet AFAIK) and we try to assist with that but hopping over there and giving them some help is welcome at any time. 

My 7970 is going back over there soon but I want to move it into another build first.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 3, 2014)

oh boy... currently, there's quite some chance for my little crunching operation in my university getting permanently sacked.
Will get to know more in the coming days.


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2014)

Vinska said:


> oh boy... currently, there's quite some chance for my little crunching operation in my university getting permanently sacked.
> Will get to know more in the coming days.


A sad day for WCG. Did they finally look at the power bill?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's complicated. But I'll get back at Ya when I get more info.
ALSO, I might have to do a friggin' PP slide presentation on what I am doing with those computers, i.e. presentation on what crunching is all about. To persuade them to allow me to keep it running. As they implied I would have to.
I HATE DOING SLIDES *flips table*


----------



## Nordic (Mar 4, 2014)

Vinska said:


> It's complicated. But I'll get back at Ya when I get more info.
> ALSO, I might have to do a friggin' PP slide presentation on what I am doing with those computers, i.e. presentation on what crunching is all about. To persuade them to allow me to keep it running. As they implied I would have to.
> I HATE DOING SLIDES *flips table*


but but but.... PPD! Science! Badges! Cherry Pie!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2014)

Vinska said:


> It's complicated. But I'll get back at Ya when I get more info.
> ALSO, I might have to do a friggin' PP slide presentation on what I am doing with those computers, i.e. presentation on what crunching is all about. To persuade them to allow me to keep it running. As they implied I would have to.
> I HATE DOING SLIDES *flips table*


I think James is right


james888 said:


> but but but.... PPD! Science! *Badges! Cherry Pie!!!*



Show them the WCG subforum of TPU and it'll all make sense.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry for the double post....

Looks like rig maintenance has been moved to tonight, though it means that my rig will be down through Wednesday.  My new tubing should be here Wednesday, and since I won't have much time at all tomorrow night to get things going for the transition, it's going to have to be tonight. 

This means that I'll be dropping way low   After I get my main rig done, I'll be moving the i3 into this Haf 932 case, and i'll _finally_ be able to part with my old Blackhawk case.  Maybe I'll throw it in the closet just in case 

But I'm excited to do it, as I've been putting it off since December   It's amazing how things just keep popping up


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sorry for the double post....
> 
> Looks like rig maintenance has been moved to tonight, though it means that my rig will be down through Wednesday.  My new tubing should be here Wednesday, and since I won't have much time at all tomorrow night to get things going for the transition, it's going to have to be tonight.
> 
> ...



Pics when you're all done!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Pics when you're all done!



Sure will! And you'll be able to see your 'old girl' in her new home 

Already powered down, but i3 will be rockin' what it can do for now.



Little tidbit: I put on the original Gojira movie to keep me going


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 4, 2014)

Just got the 1045t system up and running. So as of now, everything in my system specs is now crunching.


Hey Norton, what temps were you getting on this computer. According the hardware monitor, at full load after 15 minutes, it's only hitting 33-34'c. Seems like it's begging for a OC (I need to read up on OC'ing a AMD, haven't done it since my X2 5200 cpu).


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Just got the 1045t system up and running. So as of now, everything in my system specs is now crunching.
> 
> 
> Hey Norton, what temps were you getting on this computer. According the hardware monitor, at full load after 15 minutes, it's only hitting 33-34'c. Seems like it's begging for a OC (I need to read up on OC'ing a AMD, haven't done it since my X2 5200 cpu).



I ran one of the 1045T's at 3.1 and the other at stock and only got a 10-15% boost in ppd so I opted for the cool running/low power goodness of that system running 6 cores at stock


----------



## Nordic (Mar 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> I ran one of the 1045T's at 3.1 and the other at stock and only got a 10-15% boost in ppd so I opted for the cool running/low power goodness of that system running 6 cores at stock


Sometimes that is the better way to go. I love my 2500k. Uses 80w at max overclock according to hwinfo which looks about right from the power meter.

@manofthem, you win! You got there first.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2014)

james888 said:


> @manofthem, you win! You got there first.



Well I started tonight but I won't be done for a few days so..... you never know who will finish fist


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 5, 2014)

got the q6600 back up and running  just need an ethernet cord to get it crunching, although i cant really afford a $20 cord atm cause i spent money on the Ostrog case and a NZXT Respire 120 HSF 

i HAD a wireless card but apparently the TP Link WN722N doesnt play nice with Ubuntu


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> got the q6600 back up and running  just need an ethernet cord to get it crunching, although i cant really afford a $20 cord atm cause i spent money on the Ostrog case and a NZXT Respire 120 HSF
> 
> i HAD a wireless card but apparently the TP Link WN722N doesnt play nice with Ubuntu


How long of a cable do you need?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> How long of a cable do you need?


t_ski is the man when the man when I comes to hook ups!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 5, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> got the q6600 back up and running  just need an ethernet cord to get it crunching, although i cant really afford a $20 cord atm cause i spent money on the Ostrog case and a NZXT Respire 120 HSF
> 
> i HAD a wireless card but apparently the TP Link WN722N doesnt play nice with Ubuntu


My WN727N stick works fine with Xubuntu.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 5, 2014)

mine doesn't cut the mustard in any way 

from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link#USB







the rig in the Ostrog case, didnt do any cable management just yet


----------



## xvi (Mar 5, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> got the q6600 back up and running  just need an ethernet cord to get it crunching, although i cant really afford a $20 cord atm cause i spent money on the Ostrog case and a NZXT Respire 120 HSF
> 
> i HAD a wireless card but apparently the TP Link WN722N doesnt play nice with Ubuntu


Orange stripe, orange, green stripe, blue, blue stripe, green, brown stripe, brown. Now get your crimp on!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 5, 2014)

xvi said:


> Orange stripe, orange, green stripe, blue, blue stripe, green, brown stripe, brown. Now get your crimp on!



hey for a hand me down/2nd hand rig, im glad i found enough cables to get it running   got several zip ties to do some cable work later on today


----------



## Nordic (Mar 6, 2014)

My big rigs are set to no new tasks. By looking at your build ManOfThem, I have far less work to do. You tore everything apart.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> My big rigs are set to no new tasks. By looking at your build ManOfThem, I have far less work to do. You tore everything apart.



Yeah, I had to break everything down completely to move it into the 900D, and it's turning out to be a lot of work.  Also my tubing that was supposed to arrive today didn't come in so I'm hoping for tomorrow on that.

It's in depth, but I've been putting it off since Dec 14, which is when I got the 900D as a gift from my bro.  I had wanted to do it at the time, but I didn't have everything I needed to make the change.  Even now, I'm finding I'm short of stuff, or just that I wish I had something a little different.  Oh well, there's always next time. 

Then once this is done, I'll be changing the i3 into my Haf case, but that won't be anywhere near as much work since ther'es no water cooling; just a "quick" move


----------



## Nordic (Mar 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, I had to break everything down completely to move it into the 900D, and it's turning out to be a lot of work.  Also my tubing that was supposed to arrive today didn't come in so I'm hoping for tomorrow on that.
> 
> It's in depth, but I've been putting it off since Dec 14, which is when I got the 900D as a gift from my bro.  I had wanted to do it at the time, but I didn't have everything I needed to make the change.  Even now, I'm finding I'm short of stuff, or just that I wish I had something a little different.  Oh well, there's always next time.
> 
> Then once this is done, I'll be changing the i3 into my Haf case, but that won't be anywhere near as much work since ther'es no water cooling; just a "quick" move


I'm moving away from cases because they are just to much work anymore. That, and I don't have to change my loop at all. Just motherboard/cpu. Not really that difficult.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> I'm moving away from cases because they are just to much work anymore. That, and I don't have to change my loop at all. Just motherboard/cpu. Not really that difficult.



I've wanted to have like an open test bench kind of setup, but it's just not feasible for me; not enough room and too likely a child would get into it. 



Here's a little peak at how my work is coming so far


----------



## Nordic (Mar 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I've wanted to have like an open test bench kind of setup, but it's just not feasible for me; not enough room and too likely a child would get into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little peak at how my work is coming so far


Looks pretty darn awesome. Ram looks very familiar too . I don't have children or pets so open air is not a problem.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> Looks pretty darn awesome. Ram looks very familiar too . I don't have children or pets so open air is not a problem.



You've got an ideal situation then imo, nothing much to worry about.  

So how are you going to have our x79 rig?  I'm looking forward to seeing some of your pics of that  


Btw the ram works very well, and i love the look, matches really well; thanks again. I'd love to throw in another set and look totally baller


----------



## Arjai (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome builds, aside. News from the Help Fight Childhood Cancer at WCG!



> Today, thanks to advances in modern medicine, 80% of children diagnosed with cancer are cured. But the prognosis is not nearly as good for children with neuroblastoma, the most common form of cancer diagnosed in infants. Neuroblastoma is a tumor of peripheral nerve tissues that often starts in the adrenal glands and sympathetic ganglia of the neck, chest, or abdomen, and affects approximately one in 8,000 children in the United States and Japan.
> 
> More than half of neuroblastoma cases are classified as high risk, and only 30% of these children are cured – a rate that has not improved for two decades. New treatments are urgently needed for this dangerous disease.



AND, the good part...



> Our strategy was to search for small molecules that would bind to and inhibit the TrkB receptor on cancer cells. There were millions of potential molecules to examine, making it infeasible to synthesize and test each of them in the laboratory. Instead, we partnered with World Community Grid to create the Help Fight Childhood Cancer project, using computer-based modeling on a massive scale to conduct this search. With the help of over 200,000 volunteers around the world contributing their spare computing power, we screened three million molecules in just two years – a process that would have taken more than 55,000 years on a single computer – and identified seven promising drug candidates for further study.
> 
> After additional laboratory testing, we have discovered that the seven drug candidates are very effective at destroying neuroblastoma tumors in mice, even at very low dosages, with no immediately apparent side effects. These results have been published in the peer-reviewed journal _Cancer Medicine_, available online since January 2014.]



In conclusion...



> This breakthrough was made possible by the support of volunteers around the world who donated their computing power through World Community Grid. On behalf of our research team, I would like to thank World Community Grid volunteers from the bottom of my heart.



I know I helped out on this, in a VERY small way, 6 WU's, before I became internet-less, for a spell. However, I wanted to do more for this and it turns out, you all did it for me!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

@Arjai: thanks for sharing that awesome info!  I love when we get to read these articles that show what our hard work has been able to do.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You've got an ideal situation then imo, nothing much to worry about.
> 
> So how are you going to have our x79 rig?  I'm looking forward to seeing some of your pics of that
> 
> ...


Since I don't have a good way to do no case, with watercooling, the x79 rig will probably just replace my current rig in my 550d. All I got to do is replace the mobo /w cpu. Quick and easy swap. I need to look through some desk case builds for ways to complete a cool idea. I am thinking getting a motherboard tray. Attach it to a piece of wood or something. Attach that to desk on rollers. Slide out computer.

Really the most difficult thing is handling the OS's. I don't want to have to reinstall windows for my main rig again. I have done that too much lately and I am tired of it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> *Since I don't have a good way to do no case, with watercooling*, the x79 rig will probably just replace my current rig in my 550d. All I got to do is replace the mobo /w cpu. Quick and easy swap. I need to look through some desk case builds for ways to complete a cool idea. I am thinking getting a motherboard tray. Attach it to a piece of wood or something. Attach that to desk on rollers. Slide out computer.
> 
> Really the most difficult thing is handling the OS's. I don't want to have to reinstall windows for my main rig again. I have done that too much lately and I am tired of it.



I'm considering a milk crate for a future build- thinking of ways to use one as a combined case/tech bench


----------



## Nordic (Mar 7, 2014)

A milk crate? How so? Maybe placing a motherboard on a milk crate? I currently have my open boards on motherboard or gpu boxes. My main build is watercooled though making things complicated. I could just for ease keep the case I have and not change a thing. Its just when I do work on it, its a pain. There are near a dozen or more screws I must mess with.  #first world problems


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> A milk crate? How so? Maybe placing a motherboard on a milk crate? I currently have my open boards on motherboard or gpu boxes. My main build is watercooled though making things complicated. I could just for ease keep the case I have and not change a thing. Its just when I do work on it, its a pain. There are near a dozen or more screws I must mess with.  #first world problems



Thinking that I would set it up like a HAF XB then put rad(s) on top of or across the top rails of the crate- still building it in thought atm...


----------



## Nordic (Mar 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Thinking that I would set it up like a HAF XB then put rad(s) on top of or across the top rails of the crate- still building it in thought atm...


Interesting. I have a spare milk crate or two. Hmm. Bonus points if I were to get some quick  dissconnect watercooling plugs.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Just got the 1045t system up and running. So as of now, everything in my system specs is now crunching.
> 
> 
> Hey Norton, what temps were you getting on this computer. According the hardware monitor, at full load after 15 minutes, it's only hitting 33-34'c. Seems like it's begging for a OC (I need to read up on OC'ing a AMD, haven't done it since my X2 5200 cpu).


On my 1055t @ 3.5 temps are in the low 40's under load using a Cm Hyper 212+ push pull.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 7, 2014)

the q6600 under ubuntu 14.04 LTS beta @ 95% load gets no higher than 48 C with a NZXT Respire 120   both i5's run in the mid 60's under 95 % load


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2014)

Anybody here have an A10-7850K or similar chip?  Curious as to what PPD you're seeing out of it.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2014)

I am absolutely, positively sure that not one single person, other than myself, could possibly give a rat's ass about what I am about to say, right now.

<< I just noticed I have more "Thanks," than "Posts".

I told 'ya!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2014)

Well guys, finally got the rig back together, had to wait for the tubing which came this afternoon.  It looks to be running fine so far, and let's hope it continues going well.  I'll throw up a pic or 2 when I get a chance a little later.

(minor complaint so far: I think long term i'm going to be changing out the SP120q fans with AP14s because I can hear these more, and I hate hearing lots of noise.    It'll be fine for now, just thinking long term )

Right now, the i3 is ripped apart and being transferred into the Haf case, and I'm throwing away my old crap case.  I've been wanting to ditch that one for a long time, and it's got me excited finally able to do so.



Arjai said:


> I just noticed I have more "Thanks," than "Posts".



Well done, good sir, but maybe you should post more


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well done, good sir, but maybe you should post more



Do you really mean that considering his last Post?



JK Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well done, good sir, but maybe you should post more


Well, I post enough. Apparently, despite my earlier claims, people here seem to think of me as someone to Thank.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Anybody here have an A10-7850K or similar chip?  Curious as to what PPD you're seeing out of it.


Has to perform better than my 5800k. Stats here. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/2376702
This thing did 4k for a few months when I first got it, unexplainable. For awhile it has circled 2500k.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2014)

Yours:
A10-5800K = 3.8GHz/4.2GHz Turbo = 2377 PPD on Win7

Mine:
A10-7850K = 3.7GHz/4.0GHz Turbo = 2363 PPD Ubuntu

Are you using the APU for video as well?  Maybe if I swap out a card for the graphics it might free up more for BOINC.  I think the hard drive might be dying as well (I hear lots of clicks when I move the mouse to check on it), so I'm wondering if that's affecting performance, too.  The system also seems very sluggish when I try to bring up the graphics to check on it.


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2014)

Thinking about getting a AMD 8350 and 8 more gigs of RAM also need a new key board and a bigger monitor.  Then again I need/want a new Bow, a new 30-06, shocks and fog lights for my Durango........What to do


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2014)

Bow said:


> Thinking about getting a AMD 8350 and 8 more gigs of RAM also need a new key board and a bigger monitor.  Then again I need/want a new Bow, a new 30-06, shocks and fog lights for my Durango........What to do


 
Selling the 1100T would pay for most, if not all, of the cost of an 8350 if that helps


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2014)

Thats what I was thinking, or put it in the other cruncher and sell that cpu,  Also need a new SSD.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2014)

Bow said:


> Thats what I was thinking, or put it in the other cruncher and sell that cpu,  Also need a new SSD.


 
A 1045T should get you $100 any day of the week


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2014)

I dont think I would need to reinstall O/S, if I was just doing a swap.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2014)

Bow said:


> I dont think I would need to reinstall O/S, if I was just doing a swap.


 
You should be able to get it done with just a BIOS reset....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 7, 2014)

have to shut the laptop down as its getting too hot and its going with the kids and their mother when they move at the end of the month


----------



## xvi (Mar 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Selling the 1100T would pay for most, if not all, of the cost of an 8350 if that helps


This is the exact upgrade I just did. I expected more performance than I got (judging solely on 7-zip performance, which should have been excellent). The 1100T (and PII X6s in general) are still rather good processors. I managed 4GHz-4.2GHz fairly easily on my X6 (with decent voltage) and a (measly) 4.6GHz-4.8GHz on the FX with a bit of voltage (and somewhat high temps). Despite a ~14% clock speed increase on the FX, single-threaded performance actually went down (in 7-zip multi-threaded benchmark, per thread performance). It made up for this with 33% more threads, of course, but still. Actual single-threaded performance is up, thanks to the clock speed (see Anandtech bench link below)

..and yes, the OS would boot just fine between processors.

Anandtech Bench Comparison


----------



## Nordic (Mar 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yours:
> A10-5800K = 3.8GHz/4.2GHz Turbo = 2377 PPD on Win7
> 
> Mine:
> ...


My 5800k also never leaves 3.8ghz. It actually runs 3.6-3.8ghz. Some weird quirk in the bios. Cadaveca mentioned in his review of my motherboard and they still haven't fixed it. I do use the apu as both cpu and gpu. The ssd is fine in there because it is pretty much new. Mine is not sluggish.

Yours obviously has something very wrong by ppd and sluggishness. I used to think mine should at leach match my old phenom 965 but, I have now accepted it wont. I don't know what to do for performance for mine.


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2014)

xvi said:


> This is the exact upgrade I just did. I expected more performance than I got (judging solely on 7-zip performance, which should have been excellent). The 1100T (and PII X6s in general) are still rather good processors. I managed 4GHz-4.2GHz fairly easily on my X6 (with decent voltage) and a (measly) 4.6GHz-4.8GHz on the FX with a bit of voltage (and somewhat high temps). Despite a ~14% clock speed increase on the FX, single-threaded performance actually went down (in 7-zip multi-threaded benchmark, per thread performance). It made up for this with 33% more threads, of course, but still. Actual single-threaded performance is up, thanks to the clock speed (see Anandtech bench link below) ..and yes, the OS would boot just fine between processors. Anandtech Bench Comparison



Thanks for the info


----------



## xvi (Mar 7, 2014)

Bow said:


> Thanks for the info


If you can keep it cool (sig says Corsair water? Should work), the FX would be an upgrade. I'd say if you can get a good price for the FX, it'd probably be a good way to go. All up to preference though.

(Oh, and I suppose my overclock isn't as bad as I thought. People with my board, my proc and water are actually seeing less speed on more volts with no word on temps. Considering I'm hovering around the 50c mark under load, I may have more room.)


----------



## Nordic (Mar 7, 2014)

You may want to consider @TRWOV 's experiences with his amd rigs too.

@manofthem, I got my 3930 just now. Unless I have extra complicatations I should have everything switched out tomorrow and what not. How far along are you?


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2014)

I have an old H50 that I would upgrade also.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 7, 2014)

thats next on my pc list, to build an AMD box  either A10 or FX, depends on my money situation in the coming months


----------



## Bow (Mar 8, 2014)

With 4 kids, 3 still at home its AMD for the cost all the way.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2014)

james888 said:


> @manofthem, I got my 3930 just now. Unless I have extra complicatations I should have everything switched out tomorrow and what not. How far along are you?




I posted these a bit ago in the PC ATM thread.  Just finished my rig late last night, everything back together and running pretty well. Also got the i3 moved into the old Haf but no pics of that yet.


----------



## Bow (Mar 8, 2014)

I wonder if I can Crunch on my LG-G2


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2014)

Bow said:


> Thinking about getting a AMD 8350 and 8 more gigs of RAM also need a new key board and a bigger monitor.  Then again I need/want a new Bow, a new 30-06, shocks and fog lights for my Durango........What to do


Lift for said Durango. Love mine.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Anybody here have an A10-7850K or similar chip?  Curious as to what PPD you're seeing out of it.



2000 because I use it too much. 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2580585

Seems like it might be between 2500 and 3000 at 4,2 GHz.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2014)

Bow said:


> I wonder if I can Crunch on my LG-G2



Yes, you can.  There's a BOINC client you can run on an android device while it's plugged in.



agent00skid said:


> 2000 because I use it too much.
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2580585
> 
> Seems like it might be between 2500 and 3000 at 4,2 GHz.


I was hoping for more


----------



## Nordic (Mar 9, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I was hoping for more


Shouldn't it be more? I would think it would equal a phenom quad at 4-4.2ghz.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe if I overclocked it and threw in a dedicated GPU...


----------



## Nordic (Mar 9, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Maybe if I overclocked it and threw in a dedicated GPU...


Do you really think a dedicated gpu would help? An overclock certainly would help.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2014)

@james888 how's that rig maintenance going?  Looking forward to seeing some pics thrown up when you finish


----------



## Nordic (Mar 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @james888 how's that rig maintenance going?  Looking forward to seeing some pics thrown up when you finish


Two down and the x79 to go. I have 6 cores from 2 cpu's crunching again. Ended up having some friends come to town surprising me, but taking me from my work. I have many pictures taken, and will post when finished.

X79 6 core running. I desire to overclock it first before it crunches. Test for stability and what not. Previous owner had it at 4.7ghz at lower volts for this kind of chip so... Excited.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Do you really think a dedicated gpu would help? An overclock certainly would help.


Just a guess really.  Honestly I have no clue, but I'd be willing to try.  Should at least help a little due to the fact that the GPU shares system ram, so a dedicated card should free that up.

I upgraded this rig to Ubuntu 13.10, and it seems like there is a small amount of graphics corruption: the cursor is squished with a floating box below it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2014)

My turn next for a build since I just finished up the two I was working on 

This is a rebuild of my folding rig so I can dedicate the 2nd FX-8350 to full time crunching

Specs (some new/used and some parts from my other rigs):
GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD4
i3-2100
2x4GB DDR1600
HD 7970 LCS
Swiftech H220
SeaSonic M12II 750
CM HAF 932 case (my old one- it's a bit beat up but still great for a water cooling setup)

Just need to get a decent HDD for it


----------



## Nordic (Mar 10, 2014)

Seems really stable at 4.8ghz, the 3930k. It pushes my loop much harder as expected. With my fans at 100% at 4.8ghz I get 75c. I think that is as high as I will go. I have read that one can raise the bclk and lower multi for less volts needed. I might want to try that as it will produce less heat. Pics will be up tomorrow.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> Just need to get a decent HDD for it


Like I said, Bill - I have the one for sure...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2014)

Running a CPU giveaway, WCG members get entered twice, link in sig


----------



## Nordic (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a bit of a conundrum. My game Ns2 loves very high single threaded performance. The higher the cpu clock the better. I can get this 3930k stable at a very beastly 4.8ghz@1.4v but it uses a ton of power, like ~100 watts more than stock. I will be crunching 24/7 so every watt does matter to an extent. So I am wondering do I go to a nice low overclock of 4-4.2ghz undervolted, or compromise at 4.4-4.5ghz moderate volts, or extreme performance 4.8ghz.


----------



## xvi (Mar 10, 2014)

Can you set up profiles? Just switch to aggressive when gaming and go back to moderate or relaxed for 24/7.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 10, 2014)

xvi said:


> Can you set up profiles? Just switch to aggressive when gaming and go back to moderate or relaxed for 24/7.


From OS?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Running a CPU giveaway, WCG members get entered twice, link in sig



Of course I'm looking for an FM2 CPU to use in the MB I won in the WCG Feb Contest but Im in the US  Just my luck.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 11, 2014)

Vinska said:


> oh boy... currently, there's quite some chance for my little crunching operation in my university getting permanently sacked.
> Will get to know more in the coming days.


Any update for us on this?  Seems like your numbers are still up.


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone else getting upload errors?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Anyone else getting upload errors?



Yes, I can't upload right now, have several waiting. I just clicked update, and it did download another though.


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yes, I can't upload right now, have several waiting. I just clicked update, and it did download another though.


 
The issue is being reported on the WCG forums and their admins are checking it out now- hopefully it will be resolved later today.

*On another matter:*

*When checking your stats please keep a close watch on what Team you're crunching for! A number of crunchers from other Teams are reporting an involuntary transfer to the Ripple Labs Team*... this may be an instance of someone hacking accounts to steal ppd from other members. This issue is also being looked into by WCG admins. 

I'm moblie atm but it would be helpful if someone could post the links to the threads at the WCG forum on the above items.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2014)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=movement&proj=bwcg&team=30491
If you are on that list ^ change back then, change your password!!

For more info, post-wise, from WCG...
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36475




> We are investigating what could have happened.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, also saw this one on upload errors, not sure if it's the right one Norton mentioned:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36474


@xvi: I'm not on the list but perhaps I shall change my password regardless.

How pathetic is it that there is potential to hack accounts for ppd on WCG?   that's really not what this crap is about!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Thanks guys, also saw this one on upload errors, not sure if it's the right one Norton mentioned:
> 
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36474
> 
> ...





Arjai said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=movement&proj=bwcg&team=30491
> If you are on that list ^ change back then, change your password!!
> 
> For more info, post-wise, from WCG...
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36475


Did someone hack my Name in your post? Why would someone hack TPU to repost a different name? 

/sarcasm


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2014)

I just noticed that Ripple Labs is at the top of the list in the daily numbers thread.  Is this how they've been doing it all along?


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Did someone hack my Name in your post? Why would someone hack TPU to repost a different name?


Must have done it in my sleep. All to increase my thanks count, of course. As soon as thanks points can be traded, I'll be rich, I tell you, RICH!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 12, 2014)

So looking at Ripple Labs team posts in the WCG forums I started to become confused: 
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35847_offset,380
Are they actually crunching to earn money

twilyth used to be a member on our team years ago.

Here is something I found while googling Ripple Labs:
https://ripple.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4162
https://ripple.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=18&sid=b0b11ad54b9455cd338d1aed32568f7f


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 12, 2014)

They cannot crunch for money, AFAIK. BOINC points cannot be exchanged.


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> They cannot crunch for money, AFAIK. BOINC points cannot be exchanged.


If a third party were to track stats individually, it could be handled outside of BOINC. Even here, someone could (in theory) simply watch the Pie thread and say "Top 10 gets a dollar for every 10,000 points".

After a quick google and six cells in a spreadsheet, it looks like Ripple has given away $1,860,082.00 USD at current exchange rates and is planning on giving away an additional $18,125.00 today (and seemingly every day).


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> They cannot crunch for money, AFAIK. BOINC points cannot be exchanged.



Ripple uses your BOINC ppd as a proof of "work done" and offers XRP, which is a form of cryptocurrency, for the work done.

This takes the effort of donating your PC time for a good cause and replaces it with greed.... with the good cause as "justification". I'm not a fan of such a thing


----------



## HammerON (Mar 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Ripple uses your BOINC ppd as a proof of "work done" and offers XRP, which is a form of cryptocurrency, for the work done.
> 
> This takes the effort of donating your PC time for a good cause and replaces it with greed.... with the good cause as "justification". I'm not a fan of such a thing


 Couldn't agree more.


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2014)

Giving a reward would mean more science though. Some users here talk about powering up machines for competitions, but powering them back down afterwards due to power usage. A reward would negate those costs and, if large enough, encourage growth in computing.

Don't get me wrong, it goes against a lot of what we believe (or at least what I think we believe) here that we're donating research, not exploiting a cause for profit.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> A reward would negate those costs and, if large enough, encourage growth in computing.



But as we've seen, it also encourages hacking and stealing others people's work because of greed.


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> But as we've seen, it also encourages hacking and stealing others people's work because of greed.


True, sadly. As long as someone's making a nickel, there'll be someone there trying to take it for themselves.

Looking at some of the top users in Ripple's team page, it's difficult to believe the amount of PPD they're generating was obtained legitimately.

Edit: Here's some SFW car-equivalent of Hot Coffey to change the subject slightly.  (Hot Octane?)


Spoiler: 1925 Rolls Royce Phantom I


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Giving a reward would mean more science though. Some users here talk about powering up machines for competitions, but powering them back down afterwards due to power usage. A reward would negate those costs and, if large enough, encourage growth in computing.



Using your figures I estimated about $6 per day for my current ppd (rough calculation) that's before capital gains, commisions, fees, etc... the other side of the coin is I believe that you need to surrender access to your WCG account to Ripple while you're part of that Team*
*that ain't happening!!! 

Also, the net growth of WCG is largely unchanged from what I had seen- meaning that the only thing that really happened is one large Team formed from members of existing Teams (mostly) and if Ripple folds up, WCG output stands a chance of falling significantly


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Using your figures I estimated about $6 per day for my current ppd (rough calculation) that's before capital gains, commisions, fees, etc... the other side of the coin is I believe that you need to surrender access to your WCG account to Ripple while you're part of that Team*
> *that ain't happening!!!
> 
> Also, the net growth of WCG is largely unchanged from what I had seen- meaning that the only thing that really happened is one large Team formed from members of existing Teams (mostly) and if Ripple folds up, WCG output stands a chance of falling significantly


Oh, I'm not trying to say it's a good deal or anything. It seems quite the opposite. Even if Ripple didn't sound evil, contributing to TPU's team is worth WAY more than they could pay me.


Edit: More Hot Octane, Engine Edition.


Spoiler: Queen Street Customs Golden Mazda Rotary














Spoiler: Ferrari Enzo Cam and Oil Pump drives













Spoiler: 1909 Renault Series B, Type V1


----------



## Nordic (Mar 12, 2014)

I know many of you have strong opinions against cryptocurrencies while I am one of this forums biggest advocates of it. My higher up ppd is entirely from what I have made from cryptocurrencies. It pays for the power to run my rigs. It pays for the hardware I have. It is my sole source of discretionary income. It fuels my hobby, and I do worry what will happen if or when cryptocurrencies become unprofitable for the likes of me. I will have to turn off, and probably sell hardware. I wont be able to maintain the current farm I have. Its a lot of fun and I contribute quite a bit.


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> I know many of you have strong opinions against cryptocurrencies while I am one of this forums biggest advocates of it. My higher up ppd is entirely from what I have made from cryptocurrencies. It pays for the power to run my rigs. It pays for the hardware I have. It is my sole source of discretionary income. It fuels my hobby, and I do worry what will happen if or when cryptocurrencies become unprofitable for the likes of me. I will have to turn off, and probably sell hardware. I wont be able to maintain the current farm I have. Its a lot of fun and I contribute quite a bit.



Understood- your effort is appreciated! 

The strength of my opinion is mostly for those who try to game the system by hacking accounts, stealing power, etc..

OT- looks like the uploads issue is resolved at WCG- all of my rigs have reported their work 
EDIT- @xvi, those are some awesome pics added to your post! 


Spoiler:  Here ya go!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 13, 2014)

I really want to see what one of these  8 core avatons can do ppd wise. 8 core of the newer avaton architecture. My litte ive bridge celeron does 1500k ppd, 750ppd per core. If this was able to attain 750 per core it would be 6000ppd. If it fell short and got 500ppd per core it would be 4000 ppd. For a total system power usage of ~30w by the reviews I have read. The annoying thing is the price.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2014)

All this car talk reminds me of this:


----------



## xvi (Mar 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> All this car talk reminds me of this:


Thumbnail looks like a Renault Cleo V6. Same basic concept, it seems. Take a tiny car, cram a V6 in the trunk.

In my humble opinion, engines don't get a whole lot better than the Hayabusa-modded V8s. Basically take the top end off of two Suzuki 1300cc engines and slap them on a specially designed block. Apparently you end up with about 2.6L, 10k RPM and roughly 500 HP naturally aspirated. And to top it all off, it looks like this:


Spoiler: Boiling Hot Octane, prepare yourself










Edit: And don't even get me started about the noise it makes


Spoiler: Hot Octane for your EARS


----------



## Nordic (Mar 16, 2014)

So I figured out that one reason my 5800k was getting lower points was because it was a 32 bit install. I must of missed that when doing the initial install. Its a remote rig and I don't get to give it much attention. Reinstalled windows onto a bigger hdd, with a x64 boinc install.

Explains what I think is unusually low ppd, but I was in line with Tski's 7850k and that other crunchers apu too. I just hope I get a good 500-1000 ppd more.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2014)

I just went to throw a video card in to my 7850K.  The rig is Ubuntu, and doesn't like to switch cards apparently.  One more thing I don't know about Ubuntu.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I just went to throw a video card in to my 7850K.  The rig is Ubuntu, and doesn't like to switch cards apparently.  One more thing I don't know about Ubuntu.



If it's only crunching then you should be fine w/o loading the drivers....


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2014)

No video.  I couldn't even see the desktop.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2014)

t_ski said:


> No video.  I couldn't even see the desktop.



Strange- I can switch from an 8400GS to a Radeon 4670 w/o issue on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe that's my problem: my cards are in the same family.  I was going from the onboard APU to a FireGL 5100.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> Strange- I can switch from an 8400GS to a Radeon 4670 w/o issue on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


I went from a 9500gt to a hd 7700 and back without issues. Also went from a hd46 whatever it was (Norton knows) to a 7770 without issues. Also a 8800 gts to the 9500 gt.

Hell I have a install of ubuntu that has been through 4 or 5 rigs. I just pop the drive into the next rig and boot it up. I believe it is the install the i7 920 is running. It has seen 3x s939 rigs, a am2+ rig and the i7 rig.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 17, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Il a fallu une journée pour valider, mais il est là! Mon plus grand jour encore!


You were kindly asked to stop posting in another language besides English. So I will ask that you stop as well.
I don't believe there will be anymore "warnings" in regards to this.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 17, 2014)

Thread cleaned. Everyone please post in English going forward. Next time it will be an infraction.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 17, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Thread cleaned. Everyone please post in English going forward. Next time it will be an infraction.


If I felt really troll I would post in old English, as in beowulf old.

On a related note, I think the 32bit infection is wider than I first thought. I downloaded a 32bit install by accident, and my more recent installed of boinc are consequently 32bit aka my 2500k.

3930k got 9k points today. Can't be done spooling. It has only been three days.

Can anyone answer me on how much ppd difference is between a 32bit and 64 bit boinc install?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> If I felt really troll I would post in old English, as in beowulf old.
> 
> Can anyone answer me on how much ppd difference is between a 32bit and 64 bit boinc install?



Hear ye, hear ye. 

One knoweth and thou taketh.  Thy knowledge come, taketh temptation from James.  Give us thy words of pdd of a 32-bit boinc install!


I have no idea lol, just used 64bit.  I bet someone else knows though


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> If I felt really troll I would post in old English, as in beowulf old.
> 
> On a related note, I think the 32bit infection is wider than I first thought. I downloaded a 32bit install by accident, and my more recent installed of boinc are consequently 32bit aka my 2500k.
> 
> ...



64bit should give you at least 10% more ppd,


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> If I felt really troll I would post in old English, as in beowulf old.
> 
> On a related note, I think the 32bit infection is wider than I first thought. I downloaded a 32bit install by accident, and my more recent installed of boinc are consequently 32bit aka my 2500k.
> 
> ...


I think your 9K is over my average.  Is that on Windows or Linux?  Mine is Windows, as it's my main PC.

But then again, I have no OC on mine...


----------



## Nordic (Mar 17, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I think your 9K is over my average.  Is that on Windows or Linux?  Mine is Windows, as it's my main PC.
> 
> But then again, I have no OC on mine...


It is my main pc right now. I thought your 8k sounded low when my 2500k would get 6k+ average when overclocked.


Norton said:


> 64bit should give you at least 10% more ppd,


So my 5800k should get 2640? Aww. I was hoping for a 20% boost.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2014)

I was getting 7K+ on each of my 3770K's at stock.


----------



## xvi (Mar 17, 2014)

Welp, tried to VNC to my machine, got in, turned off F@H and launched Hearthstone. Got through the intro and to the main menu, then the VNC session froze and timed out. Couldn't reconnect. Tried sending a WOL packet from my router (DD-WRT) to no avail. Managed to SSH my server running Debian. Tried pinging my machine's IP address from inside the network, but got nothing. Wake on LAN should be enabled on my machine. I don't suppose anyone knows a way to kick it to reboot it. 

I paused WCG on the server that's right next to my machine and the processor temps are only 45c, so I'm pretty sure my room isn't on fire.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 18, 2014)

Not unless you have some kind of wifi enabled power switch/surge protector...


----------



## xvi (Mar 18, 2014)

We use network-enabled PDUs at work as "rebooters". I was looking for one myself, but I didn't want to spend $200-300 on a fancy surge protector. Turns out my rig crashed for some reason and then tried booting to the wrong device. Boot priority keeps getting reset for some reason.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> We use network-enabled PDUs at work as "rebooters". I was looking for one myself, but I didn't want to spend $200-300 on a fancy surge protector. Turns out my rig crashed for some reason and then tried booting to the wrong device. Boot priority keeps getting reset for some reason.



Don't you just love all this little hijinks that are constantly throw at our pcs? 



Little bit of good news on my end:

Norton hooked me up with some of those little resistor things you use with fans to drop them down to 5 or 7v, so now my pc is running much more quietly than before.  Obviously this presents a thermal compromise, but it only resulted in CPU temps increasing ~2C (60-61C up to 62-63C), which is something I can more than happily live with.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Don't you just love all this little hijinks that are constantly throw at our pcs?


Such hijinks make me question my hobby sometimes. Few things are as frustrating as computer hijinks. Not yet have such negativity got me to quit my addiction.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> Such hijinks make me question my hobby sometimes. Few things are as frustrating as computer hijinks. Not yet have such negativity got me to quit my addiction.



And the hijinks continue on my end, this time on the i3 rig.  All of a sudden tonight, I started getting repeated bsods.  Figures, tried out a few things on this pc today: installed Origin, downloaded BF4, updated to the new AMD beta driver, driver sweeper.

I guess now it's time to uninstall everything and go back ....


edit: It's been a few minutes though since the last one


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> And the hijinks continue on my end, this time on the i3 rig.  All of a sudden tonight, I started getting repeated bsods.  Figures, tried out a few things on this pc today: installed Origin, downloaded BF4, updated to the new AMD beta driver, driver sweeper.
> 
> I guess now it's time to uninstall everything and go back ....
> 
> ...


  No complaining about self inflicted beta wounds.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No complaining about self inflicted beta wounds.



I suppose you're right. The main pc has been completely fine running the beta driver, but perhaps it's not good on this pc. I uninstalled the beta driver, clean swept, and reinstalled the 13.12 so hopefully tomorrow morning it will still be running fine.  I got several bsod's so I hope the current work doesn't error out or report as Invalid. 

Update: after installing the 13.12, everything ran fine over the night, no bsod.  I hope it's taken care of


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

Hypothetically, lets say I had a system that used well under 100w, even under 50w. I am thinking of that 8 core avaton itx board thing. What would be a cheap reliable way to power it? I feel like since it uses so little power it does not need a real psu.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> Hypothetically, lets say I had a system that used well under 100w, even under 50w. I am thinking of that 8 core avaton itx board thing. What would be a cheap reliable way to power it? I feel like since it uses so little power it does not need a real psu.



Lower spec Seasonic OEM?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

This looks great for a low watt psu but still seems like overkill.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151077


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> This looks great for a low watt psu but still seems like overkill.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151077



Here's a small HP, etc... 300w OEM replacement:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817338031&ignorebbr=1

Cheap yes, worth it???


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Here's a small HP, etc... 300w OEM replacement:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817338031&ignorebbr=1
> 
> Cheap yes, worth it???


You can get that same quality on EBAY for $5. Worth it is the question.

I feel like there should be something cheaper and better? I wonder what they use for NAS psu's. Looking that up.

Edit: Custom power solutions.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2014)

50W is less than a laptop adapter.  Is there something there that you could rig up?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

t_ski said:


> 50W is less than a laptop adapter.  Is there something there that you could rig up?


I do have an old laptop adapter I believe, but if not the local thrift stores have dozens. I would not know how to make that work though. I don't have said hypothetical system and don't plan on getting one soon. My question is more future planning idea stage because I am waiting for these things to drop to the ~$200 price range first. Be a fun experiment.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> You can get that same quality on EBAY for $5. Worth it is the question.
> 
> I feel like there should be something cheaper and better? I wonder what they use for NAS psu's. Looking that up.
> 
> Edit: Custom power solutions.



Checked the board at the Supermicro site- all it needs is a 12v/12a DC power supply (board has a molex plug on it)- a decent power brick can supply that.

*EDIT*
These types would be ideal to mess around with:
SUPERNIGHT (TM) DC 12V 20A Regulated Switching Power Supply AC 110-240V
*search on Amazon (link wouldn't work)


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Checked the board at the Supermicro site- all it needs is a 12v/12a DC power supply (board has a molex plug on it)- a decent power brick can supply that.
> 
> *EDIT*
> These types would be ideal to mess around with:
> ...


I saw that molex power connecter too. I didn't know what it was for. So all it needs is a molex connector? As in I could hook power it say a psu I already have crunching open air for another rig? Have two computers, three maybe off one power supply?


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> I saw that molex power connecter too. I didn't know what it was for. So all it needs is a molex connector? As in I could hook power it say a psu I already have crunching open air for another rig? Have two computers, three maybe off one power supply?


 
That's what it looks like and I don't see why you wouldn't be able to borrow power from another rig as long as it could handle an additional 12v/12a load and is grounded appropriately*

* Maybe use/make a PCIE to molex adapter for it?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just added an Intel Pentium G3220 (parents server) to replace the sempron 2600+. Moarrrrr crunch!I could have took the i3 but less money the pentium


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

@james888  and @Norton , I looked at that SM motherboard last night, even downloaded the manual.  I think you might be confused about what some of the connectors do.  There is a molex connector on the MB, but that is for power to a storage device like a DOM (Disk On Module) (these are just so cool-I want one for my DC box, just because).  There are also the 24 pin ATX connector and the 4 pin CPU power connector.  Only one of those gets used to supply power to the MB.
This seems to be an entirely new entity, these very low power micro server (max power 144 watts which includes attached storage devices).  I'm thinking that the power supplies for them just don't exist yet.  SM has a nice 1u server with a 200 watt PSU, but SM charges a lot for a case and PSU.
(hope I'm not causing more confusion)
Edit: I think you're looking for something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015PSYHA/?tag=tec06d-20 <=80 Plus
Edit2: Even better: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php...onic-250SU-250W-80Plus-1U-Server-Power-Supply <= 80 Plus Bronse
Edit3: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=PS-300M1U <= 80 Plus Gold


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

So back to the laptop power supply idea?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> So back to the laptop power supply idea?



I'm wondering if you saw my edits....?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm wondering if you saw my edits....?


I saw edits 1-2. Those are options.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @james888  and @Norton , I looked at that SM motherboard last night, even downloaded the manual.  I think you might be confused about what some of the connectors do.  There is a molex connector on the MB, but that is for power to a storage device like a DOM (Disk On Module) (these are just so cool-I want one for my DC box, just because).  There are also the 24 pin ATX connector and the 4 pin CPU power connector.  Only one of those gets used to supply power to the MB.
> This seems to be an entirely new entity, these very low power micro server (max power 144 watts which includes attached storage devices).  I'm thinking that the power supplies for them just don't exist yet.  SM has a nice 1u server with a 200 watt PSU, but SM charges a lot for a case and PSU.
> (hope I'm not causing more confusion)
> Edit: I think you're looking for something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015PSYHA/?tag=tec06d-20 <=80 Plus
> ...


 
I went by feature #8 on your MB link (12VDC or ATX) and section 1-5 of the manual stating use of J1 connector (12VDC) or ATX 24pin but not both.
*Edit- also see note on pg 1-6 regarding power.

My error was that the J1 connector is up next to the ATX one and not the molex one.

AFAIK you can still use a universal 12V/12A power source for the board.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I broke another Ubuntu rig.  I was trying to fix the lag with my A10-7850K and changed from the open-source to proprietary drivers.  Now it goes to a black screen after the Ubuntu splash screen, and for some reason I can't get into grub either.

I wasn't too happy with the performance on this anyway.  Someone want to buy it from me?


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Well, I broke another Ubuntu rig.  I was trying to fix the lag with my A10-7850K and changed from the open-source to proprietary drivers.  Now it goes to a black screen after the Ubuntu splash screen, and for some reason I can't get into grub either.
> 
> I wasn't too happy with the performance on this anyway.  *Someone want to buy it from me?*


 
Got a GB Z68 UD4 board and an i3-2100 that we could talk about swapping


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> ....AFAIK you can still use a universal 12V/12A power source for the board.


We're talking about a $300+ motherboard.  If there's a problem, the first thing anyone is going to ask is what PSU is being used.  That might even void the warranty.  I'm a scaredy-cat; I'd use a commercial ATX conforming PSU.  Also, I assume that a storage device will be used and it will need a power connector as well?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

Found another option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817129006


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We're talking about a $300+ motherboard.  If there's a problem, the first thing anyone is going to ask is what PSU is being used.  That might even void the warranty.  I'm a scaredy-cat; I'd use a commercial ATX conforming PSU.  Also, I assume that a storage device will be used and it will need a power connector as well?


If I were to get this, I think I would attempt a boinc on usb option to avoid just that.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Found another option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817129006


That looks like a winner for what I was thinking of. At the same time, it seems way overpriced compared to getting a regular atx specification psu.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> ....That looks like a winner for what I was thinking of. *At the same time, it seems way overpriced compared to getting a regular atx specification psu*.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, you're definitely trading money for size. If you're looking for something small, I've heard good things about the picoPSU. Otherwise just nab something cheap and used off eBay.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Got a GB Z68 UD4 board and an i3-2100 that we could talk about swapping


Nah, I'm listing it elsewhere at the moment so I can afford better parts.  I think that would be an even PPD swap


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Nah, I'm listing it elsewhere at the moment so I can afford better parts.  *I think that would be an even PPD swap*


 
I thought the same- probably similar in value too. You could swap in a 2600/3770k at a later date and get over 6k ppd out of it. 

Was just throwing it out there in case you're looking for something Intel to mess with.... actually looking forward to putting this together with my 7970 for a sweet folding rig


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm trying to get cash for another dual 1366 board & procs 

Check your PMs Bill


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmm, I wonder how this would crunch?  Someone needs to remind him that he can't sell ES chips.
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/4379318971.html


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hmmm, I wonder how this would crunch?  Someone needs to remind him that he can't sell ES chips.
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/4379318971.html


Perhaps the ES chips are "free" with purchase? Looks like it's pretty barebones, which makes it a bit more expensive. "No memory, hard drive, case and PSU."


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> Perhaps the ES chips are "free" with purchase? Looks like it's pretty barebones, which makes it a bit more expensive. "No memory, hard drive, case and PSU."


$1400 for the motherboard, 2x CPU coolers and a MSI 6870?  Let's see, $500 for the MB, $100 for the GPU, so that makes it $400 for each of those CPU coolers (and whatever is attached to them).  Actually is a good deal, considering that the CPU's are ~$1600 each!
7.185 watts per thread.  Might give james' Avoton chip a run for its money for PPD/watt.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> $1400 for the motherboard, 2x CPU coolers and a MSI 6870?  Let's see, $500 for the MB, $100 for the GPU, so that makes it $400 for each of those CPU coolers (and whatever is attached to them).  Actually is a good deal, considering that the CPU's are ~$1600 each!
> 7.185 watts per thread.  Might give james' Avoton chip a run for its money for PPD/watt.


A 16 core ivy chip would be awesome. I am thinking about trying to acquire a dual 2011 board plus cheap 8 core+ chips down the line. Depends on when things drop in price. Dual 1366 rigs are pretty attractive too.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> Well, you're definitely trading money for size. If you're looking for something small, I've heard good things about the picoPSU. Otherwise just nab something cheap and used off eBay.


Those pico psu's get pretty cheap on ebay. I saw one for $17.99 just now. Then again, why not just a regular atx psu.

The cheapest option would be if I could possibly use a spare molex or 6/8pin pci connector somehow.


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> Those pico psu's get pretty cheap on ebay. I saw one for $17.99 just now. Then again, why not just a regular atx psu.


Size and possibly efficiency due to DC/DC. Price isn't far off for getting the job done, but I agree. If size is of no concern, there's definitely better value to be had in standard ATX stuff.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 22, 2014)

Damn!






I thought the other day was gonna be tops!! I guess all those FA@H plus a few MCM's validating today made a pile of points!!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 22, 2014)

Since I now have a fresh install on my 5800k, I hope we can explain something that was odd about it. For the first month or two it was getting 3500-4000 ppd. Now that it is a fresh install it just got 3500ppd. Only time will tell if I will get higher points like that again, but I don't understand why I did for like two months. Current 5800k scores http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/2875003/charts


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2014)

It seems that I got around the "too little memory" problem on my Alcatel 4030D. It already successfully downloaded its first FAAH WU, it seems to run Einstein@home pretty well for a single core Cortex A9 so I have good hopes for WCG. I disabled the battery in the power sources list, as long as the battery is at 100% the charging LED stays of so it seems the battery is not being used. It does not feel hot on the back either. I do not expect much PPD though, and if summery weather approaches I obviously will stop crunching on the phone.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 24, 2014)

So the x86 contaminant has spread more than I thought. All my systems are x86, because at one point I downloaded the x86 variant and used it on all my pc's. Can I just install x64 over x86 and leave the WU's alone, or should I let myself run out of work first, uninstall, reinstall?

Also. Hot Deal http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135337


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2014)

I think you can uninstall the x86 version and install the x64 version as long as the BOINC Data directory is the same. The uninstaller should give you the option to keep the old data.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2014)

Another new BOINC update:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Release_Notes

Meh, I'm still on 7.0.64... :/


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I realized... one-year-ago-today, I became quite depressed and went like "f*ck everything, I'm joining WCG with TPU"
So yeah, today is my 1st BOINC / WCG birthday – I have been with You guys for a whole year now ^~^
Over the year, I produced 11,114,440 BOINC points. That's 30450.521 points per day on average. I'd say – not too shabby, eh? 
Well, t'was fun.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I have been with You guys for a whole year now ^~^
> I'd say – not too shabby, eh?
> .


 Not bad at all  Yes you had a good first year going from around 350th place to 25th in our team. It took me a bit longer just to reach in the top 100.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 26, 2014)

But really, it's all thanks to a depression. I remember the day night I joined very well. I was super depressed. So I decided to join WCG with TPU in hopes that would either cheer me up a little or at least help me take my mind off sad things. And it worked!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 26, 2014)

Vinska said:


> But really, it's all thanks to a depression. I remember the day night I joined very well. I was super depressed. So I decided to join WCG with TPU in hopes that would either cheer me up a little or at least help me take my mind off sad things. And it worked!


>>>and now the only depressing part is when the electric bill comes in(got it down to $290.00USD/month in my case)LOL!!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

Vinska said:


> But really, it's all thanks to a depression. I remember the day night I joined very well. I was super depressed. So I decided to join WCG with TPU in hopes that would either cheer me up a little or at least help me take my mind off sad things. And it worked!


I am so glad you found a way out of that hole. I am also glad it was this team you joined, you have added not only points to our team but also a wealth of knowledge that I truly respect, as do others, I am sure. 

Congratulations on a fantastically GREAT First year!! Here's to many more!! 






*Edit* Anybody else seen the remake of the WCG site? It looks awesome! Check kit out!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 27, 2014)

> Doubling down: new website and software features
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More at: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=348


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Another new BOINC update:
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Release_Notes
> 
> Meh, I'm still on 7.0.64... :/


Just updated to 7.2.42. Went flawless. All WU's were transferred, and the current running WU's continued after a CPU bench.

All of one or two minutes! TOPS!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2014)

I probably should update mine at some point, but I'm thinking my issues are more video driver related than BOINC related.  (Blank screens coming out of standby)


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

My big 10grand + jump today.

Yep, I was sandbagging. Every so often, the due dates line up with a couple days to turn off Network communication and just go with what's on here. This one was about four(?) days worth? About five days, actually.

I posted the downloads around 2:30 CST. The WCG page is almost completely validated, around 3 CST, one MCM that was pending. Anyways, Free-DC hasn't updated my points, yet. I sure hope it will by the Pie post!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> My big 10grand + jump today.
> 
> Yep, I was sandbagging. Every so often, the due dates line up with a couple days to turn off Network communication and just go with what's on here. This one was about four(?) days worth? About five days, actually.



I've got 3 days crunching  from one of my 8350's coming in tomorrow 

Keep us posted on how the new software runs- if it's the WCG website version it's 32bit only iirc?


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> I've got 3 days crunching coming in from one of my 8350's coming in tomorrow
> 
> Keep us posted on how the new software runs- if it's the WCG website version it's 32bit only iirc?


I downloaded the 64bit version. Working nice, so far.( last couple hours )


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like Ripple Labs will be phasing out of WCG crunching:

https://ripple.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=6343


> Team,
> 
> We’re writing to you with the sad news that we have decided to phase out the Computing for Good giveaway--in its current form--over the next month. This decision was not easy.
> 
> ...


* courtesy of a post submitted by twilyth on the WCG forums:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36557


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> >>>and now the only depressing part is when the electric bill comes in(got it down to $290.00USD/month in my case)LOL!!!


I thought my $50 a month was bad...



t_ski said:


> Another new BOINC update:
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Release_Notes
> 
> Meh, I'm still on 7.0.64... :/


I update boinc when I re install windows, which with how I keep shuffling my rigs keeps being every few months.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 29, 2014)

wait a sec, Ripple Labs used to use WCG as a proof-of-work system?
As in similar way as some friggin buttcoins or something?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2014)

Vinska said:


> wait a sec, Ripple Labs used to use WCG as a proof-of-work system?
> As in similar way as some friggin buttcoins or something?


I don't think so. They were paying people to crunch for WCG using a cryptocurrency. The work being WCG work not mining. This had negative side effects such as people hacking other accounts to work for them.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2014)

Strange issue this morning, and I wonder if anyone else had downloading issues? 

Woke up this morning and my main rig had no work at 9am and seemed to be stuck attempting to upload some work.  Tried manually updating, and after a few minutes and a few updates, I received 1 WU.   Internet connection was fine, everything else works.

Just got home a few minutes ago, and I had zero work, nothing running.  Then 2 minutes ago, all of a sudden it downloaded a bunch of WUs and is back to crunching. 

No idea what the dealio was


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2014)

I added an X79 board and 3930K CPU to my FS thread.  Usual cruncher discount will apply. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...deo-cards-networking-etc-more-to-come.193288/


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> I don't think so. They were paying people to crunch for WCG using a cryptocurrency. The work being WCG work not mining. This had negative side effects such as people hacking other accounts to work for them.


That aside, the few hacking cases we heard about, Ribble Laps members (new and old that was tempted by a pay check) have done a ton of FLOPS. From zero to 4th in points in ½ a year! I'm sure that some WCG techs are re-thinking their next server upgrade now.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2014)

My 2500k is moving to linux once again, but will only be using 3 cores so it should even out. The unused core will be running a game server. Which leads me to my question. If I am running a game server and boinc on the same cpu but want them to not conflict, I would need to set affinity right. Such as have the game server on the 4th core, affinity 3? Then I would just tell boinc to run on 75% of cores and they wouldn't conflict right?


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, should be right.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2014)

Do any of our Linux guru's know of a free program that will show cpu frequency?

I'm good on temp monitoring with Psensor but I want to overclock my 2600k and have no idea how to check it in Linux???

Using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS btw


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 30, 2014)

Freq: htop, conky
Temp sensors: lm-sensors (you will need a sensor applet for integration into your desktop though, so what OS do you use?)


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Freq: htop, conky
> Temp sensors: lm-sensors (you will need a sensor applet for integration into your desktop though, so what OS do you use?)



*conky* looks pretty good- I'll give that a try later today

Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2014)

New setup! 

Test running in my HAF 932/test bench case:






*Specs:*
Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4/ i3-2100
2x4GB Gskill Ripjaws
Radeon 7870
Seasonic M12 II 750w


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2014)

Kind of off topic, but does anyone know how to get RealTemp to launch with Windows 8.1? Always forget to reopen it when my PC reboots and miss out on collecting data on how my CPU is faring running WCG with the windows closed and the heat on   Thanks!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Kind of off topic, but does anyone know how to get RealTemp to launch with Windows 8.1? Always forget to reopen it when my PC reboots and miss out on collecting data on how my CPU is faring running WCG with the windows closed and the heat on   Thanks!



You know what.... You got me! 

I have been fiddling with it for a while now, and I can't figure it out. I tried throwing a shortcut in the startup folder, nothing.  Then I read I needed a password for it to work so I added that and nothing. Then I tried doing a scheduled task for real temp to start at startup, with and without password, and again nothing. And I even checked "run as admin." 

I see it in the startup tab of Task Manager, and it says it's enabled, but it refuses I start up.  I haz a


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Kind of off topic, but does anyone know how to get RealTemp to launch with Windows 8.1? Always forget to reopen it when my PC reboots and miss out on collecting data on how my CPU is faring running WCG with the windows closed and the heat on   Thanks!


The startup folder still exists, bro:

C:\Users\{username}\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2014)

t_ski said:


> The startup folder still exists, bro:
> 
> C:\Users\{username}\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup



I tried that too, but I couldn't get the program to startup when Windows loads... Strange


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry - this is the right one:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Sorry - this is the right one:
> 
> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp


Ok thanks, I'll be testing that out, likely tomorrow since I'm in bed already


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll try that location, too. Glad I wasn't the only one having issues with it.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Sorry - this is the right one:
> 
> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp



So I tried this toight and no change or success. Not sure what the deal is, but it's quite annoying. Perhaps it's something on my end...?



theonedub said:


> I'll try that location, too. Glad I wasn't the only one having issues with it.



Dub, did you ever get it working?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Kind of off topic, but does anyone know how to get RealTemp to launch with Windows 8.1? Always forget to reopen it when my PC reboots and miss out on collecting data on how my CPU is faring running WCG with the windows closed and the heat on   Thanks!


@theonedub
I just "PIN" it to the taskbar. On my laptop, which rarely get's fully turned off, it is always there. When I do shut down, for real, when I get back to the desktop, it is there waiting to be clicked on, and opens up, BAM!!

Issue solved? Yep.

@manofthem IT *IS* ON YOUR END!!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 2, 2014)

I do have it pinned, but I often forget to click it and by the time I do remember its too late to gather the data I want. So an automatic way of running it, just like I had it on Win7 would be ideal for me. This is literally the *only *issue I have had since moving to Win8 all those months ago.



manofthem said:


> So I tried this toight and no change or success. Not sure what the deal is, but it's quite annoying. Perhaps it's something on my end...?
> 
> Dub, did you ever get it working?



No, it didn't work for me either. It's not like were incompetent with the PC or anything  I think there's something else going on here.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 2, 2014)

IIRC I have two apps that load from the second path I posted.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2014)

theonedub said:


> This is literally the *only *issue I have had since moving to Win8 all those months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it didn't work for me either. It's not like were incompetent with the PC or anything  I think there's something else going on here.


If this *TRULY* is the* ONLY* issue you have had, _good on 'ya!_ But I think you are either_ lying through your teeth _*OR* _you have actually fooled yourself!!
_
As far as incompetence, I won't go there. 

However, it seems simple to me. One click, BAM!! 

The Startup Manager, is foolishly stupid...A little like Metro. 

Let's see, how can I work, yet, another Emoticon in....



* @theonedub how's this for your Latin? Periit fides, genus humanum pereat.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 2, 2014)

Ha, I'm sure there were other minor hiccups but the fact I can't remember them is a testament to how trivial they were  Once I get this sorted, Ill be a happy camper once again.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Ha, I'm sure there were other minor hiccups but the fact I can't remember them is a testament to how trivial they were  Once I get this sorted, Ill be a happy camper once again.



I agree. I have little issues with Win8, and this issue only came to my attention when you posted it the other day 

Actually my biggest issue when I moved to Win8 was not being able to run multi-GPU-WUs initially during be HCC project, but that was fixes about 2 months later iirc.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 3, 2014)

Having issues with F@H. WCG team wins and both servers are running Boinc as of now.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Having issues with F@H. WCG team wins and both servers are running Boinc as of now.




Got my 7870 pulling jobs at 50k+ for your Team for awhile... 7970 should be up next week too


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2014)

Rig 2 is going to be putting out a little less for the next couple of days (not that it does all _that_ much), but probably just for the weekend.  I got in a new GPU that needs some testing, since it's too much hassle to do it on my main rig, it'll be rocking on the i3, which will do a credible enough job


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Rig 2 is going to be putting out a little less for the next couple of days (not that it does all _that_ much), but probably just for the weekend.  I got in a *new GPU that needs some testing*, since it's too much hassle to do it on my main rig, it'll be rocking on the i3, which will do a credible enough job



Some folding will sure give it a good bit of testing


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> Some folding will sure give it a good bit of testing



I did consider that, and I may give it another go.  Just, folding at the ridiculous temps that it would makes me a little uneasy....    We'll see how it goes.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like there may be some server issues.  I can download new work, but all my rigs are stuck at uploading.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Looks like there may be some server issues.  I can download new work, but all my rigs are stuck at uploading.



I think so.  Trying to load WCG's site, I get this message, "World Community Grid is performing site maintenance. Please check back later."


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Looks like there may be some server issues.  I can download new work, but all my rigs are stuck at uploading.



WCG site is back up, and it brings glad tidings: a new Badge  

I'll post it up tomorrow


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Freq: htop, conky
> Temp sensors: lm-sensors (you will need a sensor applet for integration into your desktop though, so what OS do you use?)



Unless _everything_ that can change the CPU's power state is off *in the BIOS*, most programs on Linux won't show the correct clock if the CPU overclock has a non-standard FSB/HT/etc. involved. Because most provide the clock that the kernel reports. And in case the CPU can change power stated, it always reports [multiplier] x [default FSB/HT/etc.], even if the actual FSB/HT/etc. clock was changed. Keep that in mind.

I only encountered three programs that would report the real CPU clock. But unfortunately, those are not monitoring programs and just need to know the actual clock to configure themselves properly and just reports it in their logs. And I sometimes end up having to rely on those...
I was thinking of writing a program to report actual CPU clocks, but did not get to that yet. I might file a bug report to the Linux kernel and complain about the incorrect clock being reported. And possibly gonna fix it, if no one will.



Norton said:


> Do any of our Linux guru's know of a free program that will show cpu frequency?



Norton, non-free programs are largely rare on Linux, so "free program" is quite redundant


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 6, 2014)

So this bug only shows up when dealing with an OCed system?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 6, 2014)

it only happens If and only if the FSB / HT, i.e. CPU Bus clock was altered *AND* if the CPU can change power states.
Thus, if the OC is done only by changing the multiplier while leaving the default CPU bus (FSB / HT / etc,) clock *and/or* if all power saving features / turbo / etc. are off in the BIOS (giving the CPU a _fully_ static clock), You won't see this issue.

I suppose most of You have those power saving features / turbo / etc. off, so won't be affected.

Also, @Norton to check the CPU clock, You can always run the
lscpu
command – it shows CPU info, including the clock. Alternatively, You can
cat /proc/cpuinfo
in case lscpu is not available for some strange reason. cat /proc/cpuinfo gives more info about the CPU, but in a much less "pretty" format AND prints the info per core, resulting in effectively the same info being repeated as many times as there are cores.
Both are affected by the aforementioned issue, though.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2014)

@Vinska 

Thanks for all of the Linux info 

I'll go over it a little later today- got called into work on an emergency and 9 hrs/320 miles later I'm too tired to comprehend it atm


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2014)

In case anyone is wondering.... Yes WCG is having issues with uploads/downloads today.

They are having issues with storage space on the upload server and are letting small batches of work through on a sporadic basis- expect to see problems with uploads/downloads at least through the end of the day today..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds like F@H


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sounds like F@H


 
Agreed 

Looks like they let the flood gates open a little bit and one of my remote rigs just sent 3 days of work into the system....  happened around 18:00 UTC (10-15 minutes ago)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Agreed
> 
> Looks like they let the flood gates open a little bit and one of my remote rigs just sent 3 days of work into the system....  happened around 18:00 UTC (10-15 minutes ago)


Thought something was wrong when i expected to see a groundswell of work validate after a  connection issue was fixed this morning. LOL


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2014)

Incoming days worth of work being dropped!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm running 3 WUs now, and 6 are trying to upload  
edit: 1 Wu, stuck uploading 8


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2014)

I have some sitting at uploading, too.  My day didn't seem to hurt because of it though.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I have some sitting at uploading, too.  My day didn't seem to hurt because of it though.



That's cause you is pimp


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm running 3 WUs now, and 6 are trying to upload
> edit: 1 Wu, stuck uploading 8



That is why a (low priority) second project come in handy sometimes: no PC without work!


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2014)

It looks like WCG is getting closer to resolving this issue but it could take a few days for the servers to clear up the backlog that was created because of it.

Latest update here:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=454096

   I checked my rigs and one of the remote ones that I was concerned about uploaded a big pile of wu's as well as picking up a decent batch of new ones.

*note- the MCM project may still be on hold so consider adding other projects to your profile if you are doing MCM only on your rigs


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> It looks like WCG is getting closer to resolving this issue but it could take a few days for the servers to clear up the backlog that was created because of it.
> 
> Latest update here:
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=454096
> ...


Thanks for the update. I may need to switch my profile a bit then, maybe venture out a tad more.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> so consider adding other projects to your profile if you are doing MCM only on your rigs


After I got my last MCM badge I switched back to all projects.  Although I am strongly in favor of cancer research, I found work was more consistent by allowing other projects besides MCM.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

I added CEP2 but only 1 WU came through on the i3, so now not rigs have FA@H. I'll keep an eye out for when MCM comes back strong so I can move back over to that. But for now, they're back to crunching.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I added CEP2 but only 1 WU came through on the i3, so now not rigs have FA@H. I'll keep an eye out for when MCM comes back strong so I can move back over to that. But for now, they're back to crunching.



WCG will only give you one CEP2 wu at a time unless you change your profile (setting at WCG site) to accept more of them.... 4 is a decent figure for an i3 system


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> WCG will only give you one CEP2 wu at a time unless you change your profile (setting at WCG site) to accept more of them.... 4 is a decent figure for an i3 system



Aye, thanks, just fixed that   I'd like to get some more CEP2 going, maybe work toward that Emerald badge


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Aye, thanks, just fixed that   I'd like to get some more CEP2 going, maybe work toward that Emerald badge


I am currently only getting one at a time, by choice. They heat up my lappytop when they decide to run two at a time. Means I can't surf without my trusty prop stick, that I hate to carry around in my backpack. My courier bag handles it fine and it is a few weeks before I start riding the bike, again. Until then, one at a time, thanks!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2014)

I get the bone-head award for the day: I installed the Windows 8.1 Update 1 and paused BOINC before the reboot, then forgot to unpause if for the next 6 hours


----------



## Nordic (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey team, does mac ram work for PC's or does apple do something silly with their ram. Craigslist has a really good deal.

Specs on page:
Type: 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM
Capacity: 8GB (2 x 4GB)
Speed: DDR3 1333 MHz (PC3 10600)
Timings: CL11
Voltage: 1.35V/1.5V


----------



## xvi (Apr 10, 2014)

james888 said:


> Hey team, does mac ram work for PC's or does apple do something silly with their ram. Craigslist has a really good deal.
> 
> Specs on page:
> Type: 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM
> ...


I've purchased memory pulled out of an Apple laptop for my crappylappy. I think they do some fancy trickery where their EFI BIOS checks some hardware for ye olde Stamp-of-Apple-Approval. I don't think normal PCs care.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 10, 2014)

xvi said:


> I've purchased memory pulled out of an Apple laptop for my crappylappy. I think they do some fancy trickery where their EFI BIOS checks some hardware for ye olde Stamp-of-Apple-Approval. I don't think normal PCs care.


So normal pc won't care if apple ram or just ram, but apple pc only takes apple ram?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2014)

sorry for double posting, but...

and then I fükken' impulse-bought a fükken server rack. I am broke now and hope my potato supplies last till my next payday, which is in a month.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2014)

Vinska said:


> sorry for double posting, but...
> 
> and then *I fükken' impulse-bought a fükken server rack.* I am broke now and hope my potato supplies last till my next payday, which is in a month.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2014)

well, the order is going to arrive either this evening or tomorrow morning. So, pics when it arrives. BTW, I am not _exactly_ sure what kind of server I bought, but IIRC it's some 2x8c Xeon rack, HP brand.

Update: will arrive tomorrow noon.
Edit: I mean, server blade. Dang. I keep mixing the two words.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2014)

Been lurking and went back through the last 10 pages. I finally got my I7 back up due to some issues with lock ups (GPU related) but its back at it. My I3-2100 was paused for some reason and now thats back up and running.



Spoiler: Did someone say Rotary????


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Update: will arrive tomorrow noon.



Scratch that! Already arrived! Thanks to my friend. He got yelled at by his wife for going out of his way to drop it off to me today in the evening. 
Also, it turns out it's not 2x8c. It's 2x4c Xeons with HyperThreading. So it's 2x4 cores + 2x4 HT-"cores"

pics:



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice!!!  What socket and what chips does it have?

* I can almost hear those fans running from here!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well since I had posted earlier, my i7 at work went down. One of the HDD's has been  clicking off and on but not much. today it was doing it every ten minutes then I thought I would reboot it and then it would not come back up. I grabbed 3 400GB drives from our lab and I am reinstalling... everything


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2014)

@Norton 2x Xeon L5520 (that should also answer which socket)


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2014)

Vinska said:


> @Norton 2x Xeon L5520 (that should also answer which socket)





If you want moar power in the future, see if that board supports L56xx series (6c/12t 0.032 micron) chips 

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon L5640 - AT80614005133AB (BX80614L5640).html


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2014)

3930k let out of work until I swap out the hdd.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 12, 2014)

rigs are down for a few days/ a week or 2, need to do some cleaning and cable management along with buying about 6-8 120mm fans to prepare for the warmer weather in all 3 of my rigs 

TRIED to upgrade the gfx in the Ubuntu rig, but alas the G33 mobo didnt play nice with the r7 250 i purchased.  Couldnt get it to boot and BIOS/splash screen was all garbled.  Im chalking it up to a PCI-E 1.0 slot not wanting to work with a 3.0 card.  Took it back and ended up impulse buying a Seagate 1TB for $62 + tax, Woot for saving monies


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I threw up a little giveaway for all TPU, and our WCG/F@H members get a 2x entrance so head over if you wish.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-slender-the-arrival.199836/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2014)

Note to self....

Make  sure the water pump is plugged in before trying to run the machine.

/End note


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 14, 2014)

happy birthday to me  cleaned out all the rigs, just need to grab the fans now for each rig.  Prolly gonna use the HSF that i won in the last giveaway on the i5 2400, the 2 80mm arent cutting it even in April


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> *happy birthday to me*  cleaned out all the rigs, just need to grab the fans now for each rig.  Prolly gonna use the HSF that i won in the last giveaway on the i5 2400, the 2 80mm arent cutting it even in April



Happy birthday Alien!!!!!! Hope your having a good day brother!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy Bday!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Note to self....
> 
> Make  sure the water pump is plugged in before trying to run the machine.
> 
> /End note


Yeah that make make a good day end badly.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 15, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> happy birthday to me  cleaned out all the rigs, just need to grab the fans now for each rig.  Prolly gonna use the HSF that i won in the last giveaway on the i5 2400, the 2 80mm arent cutting it even in April



Happy belated. Celebrate my birthday this month, too. April FTW


----------



## BazookaJoe (Apr 19, 2014)

That's why they call me Slim Shady... I'm back... I'm Back...

Don't all get too exited 

Anyhoo yeah I'm back and I've got a little i7 4770K / 780Ti action going on now, got my WCG back up and running this week. (Not seeing those juicy GPU units at the moment? Was exited to see the 780 chew them up but so far nothing)

For those of you following my exploits ( lol yeah, because you are all just on the edge of your seats aren't ya  to escape Africa, I'm now up and running in the UK, Greater Manchester - working - but differently open to other options. Not that there is anything wrong with what I'm doing now, but I really do have a lot more technical ability than is being put to use at the moment, or in the foreseeable future as its a very financial type group I'm with at the moment.

Its all reports and report databases... I actually sort of ENJOY some physical doing sometimes and there just isn't any...

BUT so far it got me a 4770, and now its folding for the team, and if anyone on the team is in Greater Manchester and is looking for IT type staff who support projects like this - drop me a msg 

So to sum it up, Hello, Good to be back 


Spoiler


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome back! There are no GPU WUs for WCG ATM.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2014)

BazookaJoe said:


> That's why they call me Slim Shady... I'm back... I'm Back...
> 
> Don't all get too exited
> 
> ...


Welcome back! 

your 4770k should do great for crunching and if your interested in folding, your 780 Ti would be excellent/one of the best cards for that


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2014)

Pulled the 7970 and the H220 cooler out of my 2nd FX-8350 rig and installed a Silverstone TD-02 AIO with push-pull fans. Crunching now- full load @44C  Going to run it in Win7 for a day or two, try some overclocking, and get it crunching with Ubuntu.

The 7970 and H220 are going into the Z68/i3 rig so it can fold full time


FYI- we have a planning thread going for our upcoming May Challenge:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-may-2014-challenge-planning-thread.200007/


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> The 7970 and H220 are going into the Z68/i3 rig so it can fold full time



How is it folding with a 7970 and an i3?


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> How is it folding with a 7970 and an i3?



cpu doesn't matter too much for folding- the 7970's ppd should be unchanged at around 100k+

The 8350 on Linux should get at least a 25% boost in WCG ppd


----------



## Nordic (Apr 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> cpu doesn't matter too much for folding- the 7970's ppd should be unchanged at around 100k+
> 
> The 8350 on Linux should get at least a 25% boost in WCG ppd


I thought AMD didn't scale as well on linux as intel did. My 2500k appears to get about 30% more better ppd per linux.

On a side not, I must say again that a 25% boost is couple generation jump in performance. I wish windows could have that too.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 21, 2014)

Sure be nice to see some of you guys on the folding side. Im back crunching now that Buck is back to folding. We are 29th in the world and just have about 25 active folders. If we could pick up some of you guys it would be a great help. Since you cant use gpus here atm bring em over. Im at 18 cores and 24 threads atm. Working on more.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Sure be nice to see some of you guys on the folding side. Im back cruching now that Buck is back to folding. We are 29th in the world and just have about 25 active folders. If we could pick up some of you guys it would be a great help. Since you cant use gpus here atm bring em over. Im at 18 cores and 24 threads atm. Working on more.



+1 if you can assist please consider doing so 

You can put up pretty good ppd with a GTX 560 and up (NVidia) or a 7770 and up (Radeon).

Examples (Radeon)*
- 7970- 100k ppd
- 7870- 50k ppd
- 7770- 25k ppd
*need to give up one core per gpu for best folding output.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Sure be nice to see some of you guys on the folding side. Im back cruching now that Buck is back to folding. We are 29th in the world and just have about 25 active folders. If we could pick up some of you guys it would be a great help. Since you cant use gpus here atm bring em over. Im at 18 cores and 24 threads atm. Working on more.


I tried on my laptop, a few months ago. All it did was SLOW EVERYTHING down. So, until the day I have a place for my desktops to run, I can't contribute to folding. Sorry. I along with this entire Team appreciates your Crunching with us. If I could, I would Fold with you guys. Until then, I shall Crunch!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 22, 2014)

I see a lot of 7 series and some 290s in your system rigs that can put out some serious ppd in Folding. If you like pie some of you guys could be getting some on Folding side and again we would welcome the help.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2014)

Got some lime pie that will be up for grabs for a while until I decide my next adventure.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Sure be nice to see some of you guys on the folding side. Im back crunching now that Buck is back to folding. We are 29th in the world and just have about 25 active folders. If we could pick up some of you guys it would be a great help. Since you cant use gpus here atm bring em over. Im at 18 cores and 24 threads atm. Working on more.



I will make an earnest effort shortly to assist, at least try it out again. 

At the moment, my keyboard is broken so I can't do much of anything in my main rig right now; it just sits and crunches.  But I hope to maybe try out on the other one later in the week. 

I'll probably be pm'ing you and/or Norton for help in setting up. 

At the least, I think I can make a 7770 available, and maybe I can swing a 290 here and there.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Got some lime pie that will be up for grabs for a while until I decide my next adventure.


Noooo T don't leave us.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 23, 2014)

That would be awesome manofthem that 290 should put out mucho ppd. Norton would know better than me on the 7770. All I know is that my 2- 7950 put out over 200k ppd. Im guessing that 290 would do at least 140k ppd alone both prolly 170-180k. Just get ready to gain weight from all that pie!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> That would be awesome manofthem that 290 should put out mucho ppd. Norton would know better than me on the 7770. All I know is that my 2- 7950 put out over 200k ppd. Im guessing that 290 would do at least 140k ppd alone both prolly 170-180k. Just get ready to gain weight from all that pie!!!



Keep an eye on the challenge thread- there will be extra folks competing for Pie pretty soon I think


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> Keep an eye on the challenge thread- there will be extra folks competing for Pie pretty soon I think



Double post but worth it (see link) 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ge-planning-thread.200007/page-2#post-3097405


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Noooo T don't leave us.


I'm not leaving.  I have four rigs that I've been crunching with (a 4930K, a 3930K and two dual 1366 Xeons).  I sold the 3930K and I'm trying to decide what to replace it with.  I've got three or four or five options I'm playing with in my head.  While that's going on, I expect my inconsistent output to be maxing out around 32K.  Today's pie for me was that will all four rigs, which proves my point about inconsistency.

My goal is to not have to run my main rig anymore, since it's a huge power-hungry beast.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Got some lime pie that will be up for grabs for a while until I decide my next adventure.


 http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/4432852476.html


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow thats an AWESOME prize!!! That may bring down the power grid!!! Special hats off to *the54thvoid. 

*


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/4432852476.html


That's a little out of my budget, but what I've been looking at could mean more PPD for less $$$.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 23, 2014)

"how I install a 2.5" HDD into that hot-swappable 3.5" drive bay thingie for server blades?"

Currently my biggest blocker for running that server machine :/


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

Vinska said:


> "how I install a 2.5" HDD into that hot-swappable 3.5" drive bay thingie for server blades?"
> 
> Currently my biggest blocker for running that server machine :/


 
Many company's make 2.5" to 3.5" adapters- do a search at your local suppliers for one. The metal adapter plate that ships with most SSD's is pretty simple, inexpensive, and will get the job done


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 23, 2014)

aaaaaaaaaaand I ended up hooking it up w/out an adapter. So it's "don't touch anything or it will explode!"

BTW, running BOINC makes these CPUs shoot past critical temperature (go over 90°C), so they start to throttle. Thus, while I'm config'ing it, it won't be running BOINC.
Since I "installed" that server by just moving the HDDs from my 2nd FX-8320 machine, that one is offline, too. But, this doesn't mean that FX-8320 will stop crunching – oh no. I am going to upgrade/reassemble the computer I built for my father and thus going to replace the Athlon 64 X2 with it. The Athlon will then be retired until I find some use for it.

Cheers!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 24, 2014)

I had something weird happen last night. I notice my waterpump was getting loud so I went to check on it. I apparently had lost a good bit of water, not sure where as there were no signs. Air was going through my pump. So then I had to do some rig maintenance, which usually makes me happy just tinkering. I was not happy though, and this was a first. I got myself in a limbo set up with my lga 2011 rig on my desk now, watercooling and all. It sounds like there is air bubbles constantly going through the loop. I can not seem to get them out no matter what I do. I can't even find any air bubbles either.

Also thought of a really cool way to not use a case.

Use a sliding wall mount attached to my desk, like this, with a motherboard tray hanging off. Slide out and remove when needed.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow James, do you know where the water has gone too? That is crazy man.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 24, 2014)

BTW, forgot to notice: the HP disk controllers are f*cked up. It kept [logically] slicing off the last 32MiB (_exectly_ 32MiB – 33,554,432 bytes) on every HDD I threw at it. Had quite some headache with that as due to that, any partiton that spans into that sliced-off area would no longer work. I kept trying a lot of things, but just couldn't reclaim those last 32MiB. When attached to a "regular" computer, those last 32 MiB would re-appear and everything would work again. In the end, I had a bright idea to resize (shrink) the last partition of every HDD I wanted to use on it by 32MiB. That solved it. Phew...

And @james888 that is one sick idea for a no-case! I love it!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 24, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Wow James, do you know where the water has gone too? That is crazy man.


Slow leak that dried. Didn't hit anything electronic. Seemed quick for natural loss.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2014)

Long story short, the LGA771 (2x1.6 GHz quad-core) server died and it got replaced by a Xeon E3-1230 v3 (3.33 GHz quad-core w/ hyper-threading).  Power draw was 300w and now it is 150w.  I'm not entirely sure how much more productive at BOINC it is but it definitely is more productive.  I see it was enough to get me to #25 spot in TPU.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 24, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Long story short, the LGA771 (2x1.6 GHz quad-core) server died and it got replaced by a Xeon E3-1230 v3 (3.33 GHz quad-core w/ hyper-threading).  Power draw was 300w and now it is 150w.  I'm not entirely sure how much more productive at BOINC it is but it definitely is more productive.  I see it was enough to get me to #25 spot in TPU.


Sounds like it is essentially an i7-2600.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2014)

It's Haswell so it is more like a tiny-bit-slower Core i7-4770:
http://ark.intel.com/compare/75122,75054

Here's a compare with one of the old processors:
http://ark.intel.com/compare/28030,75054


----------



## Nordic (Apr 24, 2014)

Ah. I googled but not for the v3. I found the sandy version.

Hey guys, I have an older c2d e6300 that I have been looking for a cheap motherboard for. I think I found one on ebay. The pictures look good, but is untested and not guaranteed to work. It is cheap though.


Spoiler



http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-G41M-P3...512490039?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3a8f500837


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> Ah. I googled but not for the v3. I found the sandy version.
> 
> Hey guys, I have an older c2d e6300 that I have been looking for a cheap motherboard for. I think I found one on ebay. The pictures look good, but is untested and not guaranteed to work. It is cheap though.
> 
> ...




Yea usually when they post "untested" it is an excuse to get rid of dead shit. I'll bet that sucker don't post.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2014)

I was thinking about doing a 771 to 775 mod soon to see if these lenovo boards I have would work with a 771 CPU. They are G40+ chipset so I am assuming it would work?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2014)

I saw someone post in a thread that they cut the tabs out of a 775 socket and could use a Xeon (S771) in it.  Never heard of that before.  If you need a S771 chip, let me know.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> I had something weird happen last night. I notice my waterpump was getting loud so I went to check on it. I apparently had lost a good bit of water, not sure where as there were no signs. Air was going through my pump. So then I had to do some rig maintenance, which usually makes me happy just tinkering. I was not happy though, and this was a first. I got myself in a limbo set up with my lga 2011 rig on my desk now, watercooling and all. It sounds like there is air bubbles constantly going through the loop. I can not seem to get them out no matter what I do. I can't even find any air bubbles either.
> 
> Also thought of a really cool way to not use a case.
> 
> Use a sliding wall mount attached to my desk, like this, with a motherboard tray hanging off. Slide out and remove when needed.



Go for it! Post it in the Mod Forum!! +1 for an Awesome Idea!!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Go for it! Post it in the Mod Forum!! +1 for an Awesome Idea!!


If I had actually did this I would. Right now its an idea


----------



## Nordic (Apr 26, 2014)

My 2500k is at 4.4ghz compared to the 3.3ghz stock.  That is a 4.4/3.3=1.33 33% overclock. If linux gives a ~25% boost, I think a 30% on my 2500k, but lets just say 25%... Then with linux on top of my overclock, I have the performance of a 4.4*1.25=5.5 5.5ghz or a 5.5/3.3=1.66 66% overclock. That is how that would work right?

It appears so if I use Ion's ppd estimator. I know my 2500k gets ~6000 points in windows at 4.4ghz and ~8k on linux at 4.4ghz. Using the ppd estimator for 4.4ghz and 5.5ghz gives me 6k and 8k.

The reason for this post, is HOW AWESOME IS AN EFFECTIVE 5.5ghz OVERCLOCK!!!?!

If I were to raise my overclock to 4.8ghz, which I can but don't do to needed volts, that would be an effective 6ghz overclock. 
Now imagine if you put the time into setting up gentoo for a cruncher, which I have read would be ~10% performance boost. My 2500k at 4.4ghz would have 83% more performance over stock, an effective 6.05ghz overclock.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> My 2500k is at 4.4ghz compared to the 3.3ghz stock.  That is a 4.4/3.3=1.33 33% overclock. If linux gives a ~25% boost, I think a 30% on my 2500k, but lets just say 25%... Then with linux on top of my overclock, I have the performance of a 4.4*1.25=5.5 5.5ghz or a 5.5/3.3=1.66 66% overclock. That is how that would work right?
> 
> It appears so if I use Ion's ppd estimator. I know my 2500k gets ~6000 points in windows at 4.4ghz and ~8k on linux at 4.4ghz. Using the ppd estimator for 4.4ghz and 5.5ghz gives me 6k and 8k.
> 
> ...



Maybe I should save a couple of $$$ and get an i5 for my next upgrade then.... was going to get a 2600k/3770k for my Z68 rig in a couple of months


----------



## Nordic (Apr 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> Maybe I should save a couple of $$$ and get an i5 for my next upgrade then.... was going to get a 2600k/3770k for my Z68 rig in a couple of months


I don't know how much of a difference hyper threading makes, but it doesn't seem like much.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> I don't know how much of a difference hyper threading makes, but it doesn't seem like much.


To me, Hyper threading means I am running 4 WU's instead of two. Better, no? I am losing about .15 GHz of Turbo, by running 4 but, I believe it is worth it to run 4 at 2.4 than 2 at 2.55. Maybe, eventually, the 2.55 would catch up. But, meanwhile, with my frequent interruptions, i.e. bus rides twice/three times a day and the recent "no computer" at work crap...There goes about 50 hours a week crunching! So, when I am on, I want 4 queued up and running!!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 27, 2014)

I have cpu's with hyperthreading. My 2500k seems to do really well without hyperthreading. It just seems trivial.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 27, 2014)

From theoretical perspective: If a WU is built well enough to saturate the CPU's pipelines most of the time, HyperThreading can actually hurt performance.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 27, 2014)

Big thanks to  *the54thvoid.
*
Big thanks again for all this team is and what we do.

P.S  Today is my Birthday


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy Cæk-day, @mjkmike!


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Big thanks to  *the54thvoid.
> *
> Big thanks again for all this team is and what we do.
> 
> P.S  Today is my Birthday



Well then, have a great Birthday!!! 

Here's your present:



Spoiler:  Warning- cannot be unseen!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mike!!! Hope your having a great day brother!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy B-day Mj, I hope it is going to be a great day for you.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Air conditioners' out in the university for the last [lost count] days. Had to turn quite some sh*t off. 
MAYBE going to get fixed today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Air conditioners' out in the university for the last [lost count] days. Had to turn quite some sh*t off.
> MAYBE going to get fixed today.


You have been working them too hard!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Air conditioners' out in the university for the last [lost count] days. Had to turn quite some sh*t off.
> MAYBE going to get fixed today.



Aye, it explains your slightly lowered output.    No worries, all's well; just tell them to hurry up and get it fixed.


----------



## m&m's (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi there,

It has been a long since I last posted around here, but does anyone knows if GPU units will be back at some point? When?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2014)

m&m's said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It has been a long since I last posted around here, but does anyone knows if GPU units will be back at some point? When?



That is something I think no one knows for sure. We all wish they would bring it back!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 29, 2014)

I thought they were coming back soon.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> I thought they were coming back soon.




That would be sweet for sure.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> I thought they were coming back soon.


I know a few of us that have gpu's in  storage wish they would come back.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 30, 2014)

@Norton would know. For the time being, the F@H team would not mind the help.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> @Norton would know. For the time being, the F@H team would not mind the help.



No current plans at WCG yet afaik- However, I wouldn't be surprised if they just popped up out of the blue


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2014)

Some of those beta gpu wu's would be nice right now.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.techlicious.com/blog/adobe-flash-player-exploit-cve-2014-0515/


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2014)

Arjai said:


> http://www.techlicious.com/blog/adobe-flash-player-exploit-cve-2014-0515/


umm ok, well I do generally run boinc in adobe flash.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> umm ok, well I do generally run boinc in adobe flash.


 I lol'ed


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 1, 2014)

I added *+3 Phenom II X6 1075T* to the fleet and if luck shines, will add one more next week. (sig edited for this. also listed the Xeons in the sig along with that)

Also, next week I am switching to crunch only on MCM && CEP2 for the challenge if FAAH keeps up with the crap points.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2014)

Anyone know what the primary UI process is in Windows Server 2012/8.1?  When BOINC is running at 100%, the Windows UI becomes unresponsive.   I want to try changing it to high priority and see what happens.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2014)

explorer.exe? At least, I suppose the the WM is still the same as before and an important chunk.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2014)

All I could see in the list was Windows Explorer.exe which I think is the file browser.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2014)

Prior to Win8 and server equivalents, the background process "explorer" acted as the Window Manager (I also believe some libs were shared among IE, the FM (Windows Explorer) and some other stuff). So I figured that as long the FM is not active, explorer.exe is still the WM. I would not know how to identify the display server etc. Sorry, I suck too much to be of better assistance XD.

P.S.: Hey, do you know that awkward moment when Win lets you know Explorer needs to be restarted because it kicked the bucket? In such situations the taskbar etc. be gone too because they need to be, say, restarted). So I was onto something there, in terms of me not being full of sh**


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2014)

I know it is explorer on Windows 7 but I'm not seeing an explorer process in Windows Server 2012.  It probably is still explorer.exe but it has a different name.


Edit: The thought occurred to me that I should just enable the Process Name column and sure enough, Windows Explorer = explorer.exe.  I changed it to high and it seems to have helped some.  I really don't want to slow BOINC down for the rare instance I need to work with the server.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2014)

With the challenge coming up, I'd like to maximize the points that I can get.  I've been following along and I'm seeing that Linux is the way to go but I know noth'n 'bout Linux.  Is there a guide that I could use...?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2014)

So changing the priority on explorer.exe really didn't accomplish anything so I snoozed BOINC and discovered TerrariaServer was taking 12.5%.  I told them to shutdown and they refused.  I ended up killing all three instances of Terraria Server and restarting them.  BOINC is running again at 100% and Windows is responsive.  And now I remember why TerrariaServer did what it did: by default it runs at high priority.  That one process taking up one logical processor was stealing all of the processor's attention.  I really, really, REALLY wish they'd patch TerrariaServer to run at normal priority. Having a game server run high priority makes about as much sense as a swimming suit at the South Pole in the height of winter.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> With the challenge coming up, I'd like to maximize the points that I can get.  I've been following along and I'm seeing that Linux is the way to go but I know noth'n 'bout Linux.  Is there a guide that I could use...?


You could start with this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-crunchers-guide-to-the-linux-operating-system.192215/


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> With the challenge coming up, I'd like to maximize the points that I can get.  I've been following along and I'm seeing that Linux is the way to go but I know noth'n 'bout Linux.  Is there a guide that I could use...?


If you need help with Ubuntu just let me know.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

How do i put WCG in my sig guys


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> How do i put WCG in my sig guys


Click your user name at the top right of this page, the click preferences, you will see the line to enter your wcg user name. Also it won't show until you hit 100k points.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Oh and welcome to the team Durvelle. Now you can really test your Overclock for stability LOL. This is how it works with overclocking and crunching. If you can crunch for a few days and not be unstable and (this is the important part) not generate errors in wu's you have a very stable rig. My 8350 has been at 4.4 for well months under air crunching it's whole life. Stable as a rock. I have a h100 for it and will get it installed next week. Then I may push the overclock up some to compensate for the x58 rig that just decided it didn't want to live anymore.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh and welcome to the team Durvelle. Now you can really test your Overclock for stability LOL. This is how it works with overclocking and crunching. If you can crunch for a few days and not be unstable and (this is the important part) not generate errors in wu's you have a very stable rig. My 8350 has been at 4.4 for well months under air crunching it's whole life. Stable as a rock. I have a h100 for it and will get it installed next week. Then I may push the overclock up some to compensate for the x58 rig that just decided it didn't want to live anymore.


How do i know if it generates any errors. I've been crunching for about 14hours with my i7-4770 @4ghz w/ HT on also using custom loop


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

You haven't setup to submit completed wu's immediately have you? If not you can look at the progress page and you will see computation error beside error-ed out wu's. But I think if your building points this fast your good. Your already up to 67th place in the team so far today. You'll break top 30 easy.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You haven't setup to submit completed wu's immediately have you? If not you can look at the progress page and you will see computation error beside error-ed out wu's.


The online progress page under results status


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

On the client that you have running on your rig. On the page that shows the wu's running. any that are done that errored out will have error beside them. Also you can check on wcg page. Under result status. once on the result status page you will see a drop down menu beside result status. toggle "error" the click the filter button. it will show any errored wu's there. But like I said, if your building points as fast as you are and still early in the spool stage your good. It can take 3 to 5 days to fully spool up and saturate the pendings pile.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> On the client that you have running on your rig. On the page that shows the wu's running. any that are done that errored out will have error beside them. Also you can check on wcg page. Under result status. once on the result status page you will see a drop down menu beside result status. toggle "error" the click the filter button. it will show any errored wu's there. But like I said, if your building points as fast as you are and still early in the spool stage your good. It can take 3 to 5 days to fully spool up and saturate the pendings pile.


Ok after checking there are no errors so far


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ok after checking there are no errors so far


Your good to go bud so far.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Your good to go bud so far.


Thx. Just setup my other rig to crunch also


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thx. Just setup my other rig to crunch also


Sweet man. You maybe top ten once you get spooled fully.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sweet man. You maybe top ten once you get spooled fully.


Thx


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thx. Just setup my other rig to crunch also



Glad to have you on the team buddy 

You're already passing your first  Milestones, and you'll be hitting them regularly with 2 rigs going 

We love to see the new Milestones!


----------



## mx500torid (May 3, 2014)

Wow Durvelle get those 290s folding should be at least 300k ppd a day!!! Those things are MONSTER folders.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Glad to have you on the team buddy
> 
> You're already passing your first  Milestones, and you'll be hitting them regularly with 2 rigs going
> 
> We love to see the new Milestones!


Thx and hopefully it goes good



mx500torid said:


> Wow Durvelle get those 290s folding should be at least 300k ppd a day!!! Those things are MONSTER folders.


Nahhhh just crunching with my i7-4770 & C2Ds


----------



## mx500torid (May 3, 2014)

Too bad man we need you but if you cant you cant. Thanks for crunching.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Too bad man we need you but if you cant you cant. Thanks for crunching.


But if it helps I could do a little folding


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> But if it helps I could do a little folding


Would love to see what those 290's could do in F@H.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Would love to see what those 290's could do in F@H.


It's actually a 290X and I'll go over to the folding thread and see how to get setup


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Ahh lol Durvelle going to get addicted quick. When you want more hardware step into my store lol.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ahh lol Durvelle going to get addicted quick. When you want more hardware step into my store lol.


Like how I got addicted to benching lol. Whatcha got in your store bud.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Exactly just like the benchy. I maybe putting a couple of my crunching rigs up for sale to fund a different direction.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Exactly just like the benchy. I maybe putting a couple of my crunching rigs up for sale to fund a different direction.


I'll check it out once you post it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Would love to see what those 290's could do in F@H.



I promised you guys that I'll give it a try, and I'm still planning too.  Next week after I get home, I'll be testing out some different configurations. I doubt a reference 290 will be bearable on the ears


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

So far


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> So far



Pretty soon, that page will be filled with lots more numbers and some pretty badges 
Keep up weren't the great work!


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Pretty soon, that page will be filled with lots more numbers and some pretty badges
> Keep up weren't work!


Thx


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thx


It was supposed to say, "keep up the great work," but I fudged it up, stupid phone.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It was supposed to say, "keep up the great work," but I fudged it up, stupid phone.


Mobile FTW lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

What will happen if PC restarts


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> What will happen if PC restarts



The work units have check points so you may lose a bit of progress if the PC doesn't do a normal restart. On a normal restart the program should save most of your progress.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> The work units have check points so you may lose a bit of progress if the PC doesn't do a normal restart. On a normal restart the program should save most of your progress.


Ahhhh PC shut down and then went into a bootloop but its back up now


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

How does this look guys 






I stopped crunching for around 5 1/2 hours as we had a power outage


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

Looks great man


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Looks great man


Thx


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> How do i put WCG in my sig guys


Where you talking the ticker or the WCG Cruncher star  Badge?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Where you talking the ticker or the WCG Cruncher star  Badge?


Idk either


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

The blue WCG Cruncher badge with the stars you get after you hit 100k points. The free dc ticker you can get but inserting this addy into you sig unger user control panel. Remover qoute marks


"http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=915930&theme=7"


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The blue WCG Cruncher badge with the stars you get after you hit 100k points. The free dc ticker you can get but inserting this addy into you sig unger user control panel. Remover qoute marks
> 
> 
> "http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=915930&theme=25"


NVM


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> NVM


LOL I see you found how to change the theme.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 6, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL I see you found how to change the theme.


Took a minute but yea i did


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

Anyone else having upload/download issues?  I have like 8 WUs stuck at uploading...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Anyone else having upload/download issues?  I have like 8 WUs stuck at uploading...


Yeppers


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeppers



What did I tell you about, "yeppers?"


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Anyone else having upload/download issues?  I have like 8 WUs stuck at uploading...



Scheduled maintenace shutdown:



> Hello everybody!
> Back in August the research computing (RC) team here at Harvard started a major overhaul of the computing and server resources for the entire University. Now that spring is here and we are about to do some renovation, the room where we store the jabbas and the CEP servers needs to be decommissioned. Our friends at RC have very generously offered to move our servers and the storage jabbas into their secure data center in downtown Boston. In the long run this will mean that the CEP servers get a more professional love and attention.
> This move will be happening on Monday, May 5th.
> We are currently aiming to have the machines relocated and running on the evening of that day. Worse case something fails to start on the move and we may need to take a little of Tuesday. Since we'll be moving the server machines that process the data being fed from the World Community Grid, we'll need to pause the feed during this move.
> ...


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36760


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 6, 2014)

...jabbas?


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> Scheduled maintenace shutdown:
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36760


Thank you sir.  I ought to learn to check there before lazily posting here


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> What did I tell you about, "yeppers?"


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Thank you sir.  I ought to learn to check there before lazily posting here



May not be the actual cause since the shutdown seemed to be related to CEP2 only according to the first post in that thread?

Will see if I can find out any more info....

EDIT- apparently the error is affecting everyone but no resolution yet:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36773


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2014)

Anyone remember that 8 core 25w intel avaton board I was watching? Anandtech did a great review that was an interesting read. I actually read the whole thing, not just the benchmarks I was interested. That is because the platform and functionality is quite interesting. Performance was hit and miss. In winrar and video encoding it did worse than amd's a8's, but in other tests like 7zip and some other multithreaded apps it was almost as fast as a stock 2500k. For crunching I have no way of knowing if it would get 2k or 4kppd. Price is a bit high for that uncertainty.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7970/asrock-rack-c2750d4i-review-a-storage-motherboard-with-management


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> Anyone remember that 8 core 25w intel avaton board I was watching? Anandtech did a great review that was an interesting read. I actually read the whole thing, not just the benchmarks I was interested. That is because the platform and functionality is quite interesting. Performance was hit and miss. In winrar and video encoding it did worse than amd's a8's, but in other tests like 7zip and some other multithreaded apps it was almost as fast as a stock 2500k. For crunching I have no way of knowing if it would get 2k or 4kppd. Price is a bit high for that uncertainty.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7970/asrock-rack-c2750d4i-review-a-storage-motherboard-with-management


But for only 25 w that thing would bec an awesome cruncher.


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But for only 25 w that thing would bec an awesome cruncher.


That was my original thought. 25w 8 cores for what I estimated to be 4k ppd. What worries me is the benchmarks were hit and miss. Some multithreaded benchmarks got the performance of a 2kppd cpu while others matched a stock 2500k.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2014)

How much would a mobile Sandybridge I7 with 4 core 8 threads cost? Also would it be worth it buying a 140$ motherboard to put it in?

i7-2630QM
SR02Y


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> How much would a mobile Sandybridge I7 with 4 core 8 threads cost? Also would it be worth it buying a 140$ motherboard to put it in?
> 
> i7-2630QM
> SR02Y


Last mobile CPU I saw on newegg awhile ago cost as much or more than the desktop counterpart


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> Last mobile CPU I saw on newegg awhile ago cost as much or more than the desktop counterpart


I am interested in how much will it overclocked


----------



## Nordic (May 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am interested in how much will it overclocked


That would be interesting too. The platform is not suited for it, and I doubt it has any kind of substantial vrm. It is not a socketed cpu. Maybe through modded bios.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> That would be interesting too. The platform is not suited for it, and I doubt it has any kind of substantial vrm. It is not a socketed cpu. Maybe through modded bios.


Based on thermal footprint alone that thing probably could have overclocked like a beast with the right hardware.


----------



## Nordic (May 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Based on thermal footprint alone that thing probably could have overclocked like a beast with the right hardware.


Well ya, put a decent heatsink on there with a 8 phase vrm and bam. They wont though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2014)

I thought about buying one of theses, The cheapest I have found was 140$ and also I have 2x4GB DDR3 SoDimms with it.
Would it be worth buying the board or just selling CPU and RAM together?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153214


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## librin.so.1 (May 7, 2014)

@Durvelle27 yep, when there are no points yet for the day, it shows the pie allocated to the last 10 people who joined the team in the order from the newest to the oldest member among the ten, giving each a 10% slice. So in a way, this is kind of a list of the 10 most newest team members.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 7, 2014)

Vinska said:


> @Durvelle21 yep, when there are no points yet for the day, it shows the pie allocated to the last 10 people who joined the team in the order from the newest to the oldest member among the ten, giving each a 10% slice. So in a way, this is kind of a list of the 10 most newest team members.


Ahhh i see thx. Learning something new everyday lol


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ahhh i see thx. Learning something new everyday lol



I'm still learning a lot too.  It seems there's plenty I don't yet know


----------



## Nordic (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm still learning a lot too.  It seems there's plenty I don't yet know


Computers, can't live with them, can't live without them.


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

james888 said:


> Computers, can't live with them, can't live without them.



So very similar to women..... but at least I can usually figure out what's wrong with my pc


----------



## Nordic (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> So very similar to women..... but at least I can usually figure out what's wrong with my pc


Mine is usually the opposite. If I have a pc problem it is usually something an absolute pain to troubleshoot and takes me a week+ to resolve. If a woman is having a problem, I can usually get that done and over with in a day or two.


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

james888 said:


> Mine is usually the opposite. If I have a pc problem it is usually something an absolute pain to troubleshoot and takes me a week+ to resolve. If a woman is having a problem, I can usually get that done and over with in a day or two.



You sir sound like a psychological genius and need to share your wisdom with the rest of us ignorant men. I've been married 10 years and it's still challenging


----------



## Nordic (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You sir sound like a psychological genius and need to share your wisdom with the rest of us ignorant men. I've been married 10 years and it's still challenging


I don't think it has anything to do with me. I think I just found the right woman.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 8, 2014)

Making progress guys


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Making progress guys


 

About 36 hrs to go for your first project badge!


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> About 36 hrs to go for your first project badge!


Nice


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was thinking about doing a 771 to 775 mod soon to see if these lenovo boards I have would work with a 771 CPU. They are G40+ chipset so I am assuming it would work?


Hate to necro an old topic, but you'll likely need something like this as well. I think they swapped a pin or something. Should work otherwise from what I've read. It might be worth just getting a LGA771 board though. They're usually cheaper than their desktop counterparts. I managed to get 8 cores at 3GHz in a HP server for a little under $400.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)

Just earned my first badge. Woo Hoo lol


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Just earned my first badge. Woo Hoo lol



Congrats! 

Take a screenshot and post here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/show-off-your-wcg-badges.106560/


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2014)

Mater Ninja @Norton strikes again!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2014)

xvi said:


> Hate to necro an old topic, but you'll likely need something like this as well. I think they swapped a pin or something. Should work otherwise from what I've read. It might be worth just getting a LGA771 board though. They're usually cheaper than their desktop counterparts. I managed to get 8 cores at 3GHz in a HP server for a little under $400.




I kinda skipped past that idea. I now have a mobile I7 4c/8t cpu and 2x4GB SoDimm that I am thinking of picking up a motherboard for.


----------



## xvi (May 9, 2014)

Threw together a little per-project breakdown for those looking to maximize their output for the challenge. Looks like Say No to Schistosoma (Intermittent) and Mapping Cancer Markers give the best points per runtime. You can change your project preferences here once you log in.
All numbers were pulled from WCG's Project Statistics page.


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2014)

To me it seemed like MCM would not give a consistent output.  One day I would be up, then the next day down.  Maybe it was just me though.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

SR-2 mobo FS here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sr2-z87-boards-290x-lightnings.200635/#post-3105458

Dual s1366 and overclockable


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2014)

Anyone else noticed the FAAH Vina units are all kinds of screwed up once again. Doing the same shit they did before. And we don't have much to fall back on this time.


----------



## xvi (May 11, 2014)

After switching to MCM, I can't say I'm particularly pleased with the results. Hopefully it's just sorting itself out and I'll see some better results in the future.


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> After switching to MCM, I can't say I'm particularly pleased with the results. Hopefully it's just sorting itself out and I'll see some better results in the future.


Looks like Godzilla spikes!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 11, 2014)

While I, thanks to the global WCG stats chart, noticed that points per CPU hour for MCM and FAAH just varies wildly and rapidly. But not CEP2, which just goes steadily for ages.

So I figure there's no real point in trying to chase the best scoring project. Just isn't worth it – the situation changes way too fast.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

Vinska said:


> While I, thanks to the global WCG stats chart, noticed that points per CPU hour for MCM and FAAH just varies wildly and rapidly. But not CEP2, which just goes steadily for ages.
> 
> So I figure there's no real point in trying to chase the best scoring project. Just isn't worth it – the situation changes way too fast.



"All projects" and enjoy the ride!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Anyone else noticed the FAAH Vina units are all kinds of screwed up once again. Doing the same shit they did before. And we don't have much to fall back on this time.


hmmmm


----------



## xvi (May 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Looks like Godzilla spikes!


Hah! Those spikes were from FAAH. The sharp drop at the end is MCM.


Vinska said:


> While I, thanks to the global WCG stats chart, noticed that points per CPU hour for MCM and FAAH just varies wildly and rapidly. But not CEP2, which just goes steadily for ages. So I figure there's no real point in trying to chase the best scoring project. Just isn't worth it – the situation changes way too fast.


I'm starting to eyeball CEP2. Seems like I got good results there. I took the WU results I was getting for MCM and did a little investigating. MCM looks promising, but the deviation I'm seeing makes me worry a bit. I'll dig around what I was seeing with FAAH and compare later.

Each entry is a completed WU under their respective worker. The number is the PPD that the worker would get had every WU it received be exactly the same. Average and standard deviation are calculated below as well as some bonus statistics about the total performance of each machine.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 12, 2014)

BLARGH why is newegg being such a b*tch? No matter how hard I try to toss my money at it and shout "shut up and take my money!", it just won't accept payments from outside the US. F***. I'm quite in a pickle here now because of that


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2014)

Vinska said:


> BLARGH why is newegg being such a b*tch? No matter how hard I try to toss my money at it and shout "shut up and take my money!", it just won't accept payments from outside the US. F***. I'm quite in a pickle here now because of that


I thought Newegg was opening up to the EU now? That would help you out


----------



## Peter1986C (May 12, 2014)

No because prices would be "regular" then. Could as well shop at caseking/mycom/etc.


----------



## Nordic (May 12, 2014)

Vinska said:


> BLARGH why is newegg being such a b*tch? No matter how hard I try to toss my money at it and shout "shut up and take my money!", it just won't accept payments from outside the US. F***. I'm quite in a pickle here now because of that


I wonder what would happen if some american purchased, but put Kuanas as the shipping destination.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> I wonder what would happen if some american purchased, but put Kuanas as the shipping destination.



I think h0m3land s3cur1ty regulations prevent that. Someone would need to buy, receive, and reship


----------



## Nordic (May 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> I think h0m3land s3cur1ty regulations prevent that. Someone would need to buy, receive, and reship


If any members disappear without notice...

On a side note, in my WCG evangelical work or more when trying to explain what WCG is, I have been asked how do I know if my compute power isn't helping terr0rists.


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> If any members disappear without notice...
> 
> On a side note, in my *WCG evangelical work* or more when trying to explain what WCG is, I have been asked how do I know if my compute power isn't helping terr0rists.



That sounded great    but... what's a t3rr0rr15t5?


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> If any members disappear without notice...
> 
> On a side note, in my WCG evangelical work or more when trying to explain what WCG is, I have been asked how do I know if my compute power isn't helping terr0rists.



Here's a list of forum sections where the researchers (colleges, universities, etc..) discuss the projects we contribute to 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/index


----------



## Nordic (May 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Here's a list of forum sections where the researchers (colleges, universities, etc..) discuss the projects we contribute to
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/index


I ended up showing them the the harvard clean energy project results which seemed to do the job. Everyone loves harvard.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I thought Newegg was opening up to the EU now? That would help you out



Nah, they opened up in the UK, that's all. With shipping only in the UK from there. Not to mention the part I need is marked as out of stock for the UK, anyway (I checked for teh lulz).

The situation is simply this: There is a certain computer part which, in the US, costs ~ half of what it costs here. My sister is in the US right now. I would buy from here, she would receive the shipment and would bring it over to here when going home. A great plan to save quite a lot of money.
'cept I can't pay for it from here – I'd need a credit card registered in the US. And I don't have much time to look for solutions as she leaves this week and I still need it to get shipped to her. That's why I am in a pickle...
My dad did think up of one thing and I hope it works out. Otherwise, I'm outta ideas lol.


----------



## xvi (May 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> I have been asked how do I know if my compute power isn't helping terr0rists.


Well, we're helping _humanity_, so, uh.. yes? I suppose we are?


----------



## Nordic (May 12, 2014)

To put that more into context, I was at on of my grandparents parties and I was asked what my hobbies were. I mentioned distributed computing for WCG helping humanity as one of them. I live in one of the more conservative states, and this specific couple was definitely more than most in my state... you can get the picture there.

I was not sure if I should laugh or be insulted. I answered responsibly and brought up the clean energy project harvard results on my phone, and laughed later.

Anyone else have any odd stories like that? Usually when I mention distributed computing people are like who what huh where? Even in academia.


----------



## xvi (May 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> Anyone else have any odd stories like that?


I don't know about odd since it's a conversation we've all had.

"You do what now?"
Well, my computer does simulations for researchers that need the computing power.
"Oh. What do you get in return?"
Points.
"Huh. What can you do with the points?"
Well, um.. look at them.
"So the points do nothing."
No, they.. uh.. I mean.. Oh! There's daily pie! And teams! You get to see who did the most science each day!
"...sssssoooooo, the points do nothing."
..and there's competitions, those are fun too.
"ಠ_ಠ"
...
"*ಠ_ಠ*"
...yes, the points do nothing.


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2014)

what are you needing Vinska?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> what are you needing Vinska?


It's OK now: surprisingly, I found an easy solution


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> I don't know about odd since it's a conversation we've all had.
> 
> "You do what now?"
> Well, my computer does simulations for researchers that need the computing power.
> ...


I know exactly what you mean. I get the blank stare also. I also get the "thats all fake nonsense. Some people just can't wrapped there head around what we do and why we do it. But hey we all enjoy it and it does mean something.


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

I also get a lot of quizzical looks. "You are doing WHAT?" I sometimes find it hard to explain to the computer illiterate what it is we are doing. Even some complete nerds look dumbfounded.

"Do you really think it is doing anything?" Is another question I have been fielded. I assure them that there are viable sources behind what we do, including IBM, and Berkley, and Scientists from around the planet. I sometimes omit the "Scientists", because there are some far right fools around that don't believe in Science. 

Most people though, think it is a great idea, once they wrap their head around it. Often days later....

  and WCG!!


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> After switching to MCM, I can't say I'm particularly pleased with the results. Hopefully it's just sorting itself out and I'll see some better results in the future.


This is what I was talking about before.


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2014)

Congrats to @Jstn7477 for passing me on on the top ten list to reach number 5


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2014)

My CL adventure:
Back in January, I found a motherboard/CPU/RAM combo on CL that I thought that the team could use for the February Challenge.  Norton and I talked about it and I met with the guy, who actually brought it to my house because I wanted to test it.  I could not get it to work and wanted to test it further.  By that time I had seen that it was a 2600K on an Intel DH67DG with 4GB of RAM.  But dead is worthless, so I offered him $20 (for the RAM) and promised him that I would pay him the rest if I got it to work.  At the time, I only had one other 1155 system and I did not want to use it to verify if the parts worked.  I called Intel and they RMA'd the motherboard but that did not help.  They then RMA'd the CPU but then refused it when they got it because it was not a retail S/N. (still don't understand why they couldn't tell me that before I sent it to them)  In the mean time I found a Celeron G530 on CL and verified that the motherboard and RAM were good.  I had also picked up a MSI Z77A-GD55 motherboard on CL a few weeks ago.  In preparation for this challenge,  I was glued to CL trying to find i5's or better and finally scored an i5-3450.  Yesterday, as I was assembling the 2 systems, I had this strong urge to try the 2600K on the MSI motherboard.  Imagine my surprise when it booted.  I owe someone some money. (gladly)  Did I mention that he was only asking $75?
So, for this challenge, I'm bringing the following:
7 threads 2600K @ 4.4 on Win7 (also running the 7770 Folding)
8 threads 2600K @ 4.2 (OC Genie) Linux
4 threads 3450 @ 3.5 (stock turbo) Linux 

And we're having a record breaking heat wave.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2014)

Can you crunch on a virtual machine?


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

Yes but, it still uses the same CPU. Thus, slowing everything down. Just my two cents.


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My CL adventure:
> Back in January, I found a motherboard/CPU/RAM combo on CL that I thought that the team could use for the February Challenge.  Norton and I talked about it and I met with the guy, who actually brought it to my house because I wanted to test it.  I could not get it to work and wanted to test it further.  By that time I had seen that it was a 2600K on an Intel DH67DG with 4GB of RAM.  But dead is worthless, so I offered him $20 (for the RAM) and promised him that I would pay him the rest if I got it to work.  At the time, I only had one other 1155 system and I did not want to use it to verify if the parts worked.  I called Intel and they RMA'd the motherboard but that did not help.  They then RMA'd the CPU but then refused it when they got it because it was not a retail S/N. (still don't understand why they couldn't tell me that before I sent it to them)  In the mean time I found a Celeron G530 on CL and verified that the motherboard and RAM were good.  I had also picked up a MSI Z77A-GD55 motherboard on CL a few weeks ago.  In preparation for this challenge,  I was glued to CL trying to find i5's or better and finally scored an i5-3450.  Yesterday, as I was assembling the 2 systems, I had this strong urge to try the 2600K on the MSI motherboard.  Imagine my surprise when it booted.  I owe someone some money. (gladly)  Did I mention that he was only asking $75?
> So, for this challenge, I'm bringing the following:
> 7 threads 2600K @ 4.4 on Win7 (also running the 7770 Folding)
> ...


I am jealous of portlands craigslist. My craigslist gets some decent stuff but rarely.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am jealous of portlands craigslist. My craigslist gets some decent stuff but rarely.



I hear ya! Most of the idiots around here want 90% of retail from what it was 3 years ago.


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I hear ya! Most of the idiots around here want 90% of retail from what it was 3 years ago.


The worst part is, if I put something up that is good. A good price even. I get nibbles but no bites.


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

Slowly, slooowly, climbing the ranks...


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 15, 2014)

Considering what You have available, You're doing superb there, @Arjai!


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

Is anyone else seeing the FAAH Vina work units flying through their s1155 systems?

See below:
- julia rig- 2600k/Ubuntu
- MrFoldy2 rig- i5-2320/Win7 Pro x64
- LILGIRL rig- Xeon (s1366)- Win7 Pro x64
- tricia rig- i7-970 (s1366)/Ubuntu


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 15, 2014)

TFW 52 points for 11 and a half hours of work. That's just BS.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Is anyone else seeing the FAAH Vina work units flying through their s1155 systems?
> 
> See below:
> - julia rig- 2600k/Ubuntu
> ...



Not sure how this works, but what I see (in my results) is that the "FAHV_ x3NF*9*" take a lot longer than the "FAHV_ x3NF*A*" and I only have S1155 systems.  They just happened to line up wrong for you.  From my results:





I would have been what the butter if I'd seen what you posted.
Edit:
MainII=2600K/Win7
How am I holding the 8th position so far today on FreeDC?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2014)

Sorry, I looked at the wrong part of the chart.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 16, 2014)

My current crunchers


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2014)

Answered my own question, but thought I'd post anyway.
I have 3 systems up for the challenge.  1 Win7 with BOINC 6.10.58 and 2 Ubuntu with BOINC 7.2.42.  Is it just me, or does it seem that the newer client, or maybe it's Ubuntu, uploads completed work sooner?  My Win7 system had a screen full of completed work when I checked on it this morning.  Is it worth upgrading the BOINC client?  

Update:  I went ahead and updated the Win7 client due to this wording in the BOINC Wiki: 


> Time between network connections
> Approximate time between network connections. When your computer asks a server for work, it will try to get enough work to last for this long. 0 means constant connection.



Update 2:  Seems that the updated client is sending completed work in a very timely fashion.  I'm not needing to hit "update".


----------



## mstenholm (May 16, 2014)

Vinska said:


> TFW 52 points for 11 and a half hours of work. That's just BS.


That's why I stopped after I made the 5.75 year badge. My 8400 sometimes did good on these but my 1366s hate them or more correct they hate my i7's.


----------



## mstenholm (May 16, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Answered my own question, but thought I'd post anyway.
> I have 3 systems up for the challenge.  1 Win7 with BOINC 6.10.58 and 2 Ubuntu with BOINC 7.2.42.  Is it just me, or does it seem that the newer client, or maybe it's Ubuntu, uploads completed work sooner?  My Win7 system had a screen full of completed work when I checked on it this morning.  Is it worth upgrading the BOINC client?
> 
> Update:  I went ahead and updated the Win7 client due to this wording in the BOINC Wiki:
> ...


I never figure out what triggers a prompt "update". My 8400 (old client) send them right away but the rest needs help other wise they do an update once a day. Not a big problem for me.

On a side note I tried to install BOINC on my dual boot rig yesterday. I gave up since I most have used a very complicated password for Linux and then forgot it.


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> s it worth upgrading the BOINC client?


As far as I know it is not worth upgrading every iteration. Maybe if you are really behind it would be. I shuffle rigs and reinstall OS's so often that I just keep the latest iteration on my hdd to install.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2014)

Update:  Never more than a few finished tasks waiting whenever I check.  Normally none.


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2014)

I am testing some boinc settings to see if they will net more ppd. I am posting this here to let you guys know what I am doing, and maybe to see if some of you will test also.

You can edit such configs here. C:\ProgramData\BOINC\cc_config.xml


```
<ncpus>N</ncpus>
Act as if there were N CPUs; e.g. to simulate 2 CPUs on a machine that has only 1. To use the number of available CPUs, set the value to -1 (was 0 which in newer clients really means zero).
```
I am testing this one right now on my  i7 4820k. It has 4 cores 8 threads. I set N to 14 which runs 12 wu's on the cpu. The estimated time to completion went up by 5 minutes. This setting reminds me of when we would run 10+ Gpu wu's on one cpu.


```
<no_alt_platform>0|1</no_alt_platform>
If enabled, the client will run applications only for its primary platform. For example, a Win64 machine will run only Win64 apps, and not Win32. List-add.pngNew in 5.9.10
```
This one I don't know if it would help. Ion has always said that x64 will get a 10% increase in ppd. Is that just the boinc client or does that also include the individual apps. I don't know what this setting will do as I have not tested it yet. One might set to only do x64 apps and then not get any work sent to them, or have a decrease in ppd. Such is the nature of testing.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> ```
> <no_alt_platform>0|1</no_alt_platform>
> If enabled, the client will run applications only for its primary platform. For example, a Win64 machine will run only Win64 apps, and not Win32. List-add.pngNew in 5.9.10
> ```
> This one I don't know if it would help. Ion has always said that x64 will get a 10% increase in ppd. Is that just the boinc client or does that also include the individual apps. I don't know what this setting will do as I have not tested it yet. One might set to only do x64 apps and then not get any work sent to them, or have a decrease in ppd. Such is the nature of testing.



Not all WUs are x86_64 capable. IIRC, CEP2 WUs are x86 only, so, by setting that You'd effectively disable it.


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Not all WUs are x86_64 capable. IIRC, CEP2 WUs are x86 only, so, by setting that You'd effectively disable it.


Good things to know. I don't like cep2 anyways. Never agreed with any of my systems. Like milk to a lactose intolerant person.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2014)

That is because you run your crunchers heavily overclocked. They may pass Prime95 but that is child's play compared to CEP2. Or worse, climateprediction.net. By the Seven, what is that stuff sensitive.


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> That is because you run your crunchers heavily overclocked. They may pass Prime95 but that is child's play compared to CEP2. Or worse, climateprediction.net. By the Seven, what is that stuff sensitive.


Not everything I have is overclocked. My a10-5800k actually runs under clocked, and it no likey the cep2. I also had my laptop back when I tried cep2 and it had an i3-2330m that refused cep2 work too.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 17, 2014)

as listed here, CEP2 and HFCC lack x86_64 versions.


----------



## Arjai (May 18, 2014)

I can't find the cc_config.xml!!






Nevermind, I found it on the BOINC partition! duh?!? 

OK, so, I have 4 logical cores. I decided it would be better to use a multiple of 4, thus evening the workload between cores. I set it to <ncpus>12<\ncpus> and it is now running 12 WU's. I will let it run tonight to see how it goes. I hope this little thing will burn through them!!


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2014)

I ended up doing a full dump on 3 of my rigs (remove/add project- not just a reset) and the newer FAAH wu's seem to be running much better!

My user average also jumped up by nearly 10%


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2014)

I changed the <ncpus> from 12, not running well, to 8, running quite a bit better!! I will keep an eye on it again tonight and in the morning. So far, seems good. I ran my computer today at work and it finished 10 jobs in 9 hours, one CEP that had been running all night and a couple MCM's that were running this morning, along with a couple FAH's and some more MCM's.

It seems to be ok, Hopefully it is a sweet spot that will up my numbers!


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2014)

So my 4820k got 9k ppd today. Either I got real lucky or that 12 threads is helping


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> So my 4820k got 9k ppd today. Either I got real lucky or that 12 threads is helping



Trying my FX-8350/Win7 rig on 12 cpus- just set it now so we'll see how a Vishera chip likes this


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Trying my FX-8350/Win7 rig on 12 cpus- just set it now so we'll see how a Vishera chip likes this


I have a suspicion that this will work best with cpu's with high single threaded performance. For each cpu would have to find the optimum number of wu's to run, before diminishing returns. I remember you guys thought I was crazy for running 20 gpu wu's but that is where I got the maximum output with my highly overclocked processor.

If tomorrow I have a repeat of today then I will test this on all my cpu's. My 4820 has 8 threads. I bumped it up to 12 wu's running, up from 8. That is a 50% bump. That cpu usually gets ~6k, so 9k would be 50% if it was linear. It would be really cool if it was. I doubt it will be linear though.


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> I have a suspicion that this will work best with cpu's with high single threaded performance. For each cpu would have to find the optimum number of wu's to run, before diminishing returns. I remember you guys thought I was crazy for running 20 gpu wu's but that is where I got the maximum output with my highly overclocked processor.
> 
> If tomorrow I have a repeat of today then I will test this on all my cpu's. My 4820 has 8 threads. I bumped it up to 12 wu's running, up from 8. That is a 50% bump. That cpu usually gets ~6k, so 9k would be 50% if it was linear. It would be really cool if it was.


So, do you think running 8 WU's on an i5 3317U, 100% increase, is a good thing? You think 6, 50% would be better for me? I know that running12 was a bust, so I just dropped it this morning to 8, just because. Since you seem to have a little more experience doing this, is 50% the sweet spot? I can deal with that. I am wondering because I would rather not waste my time during a challenge testing every possible multiplication for a day...


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> So, do you think running 8 WU's on an i5 3317U, 100% increase, is a good thing? You think 6, 50% would be better for me? I know that running12 was a bust, so I just dropped it this morning to 8, just because. Since you seem to have a little more experience doing this, is 50% the sweet spot? I can deal with that. I am wondering because I would rather not waste my time during a challenge testing every possible multiplication for a day...


I don't know yet. I am suspecting that the more single threaded performance the better this will work. I am starting with a 50% as it seems like a goldilocks number in my head that I can increase or decrease easily from if this proves to actually improve ppd. So far 1 day in it looks good. A week from now we will really have an answer.

My celeron g1620 would be an interesting test case being on the slow spectrum, it would be a good test for the lowest common denominator. If it can do 100%, 4 wu's then I would suspect any processor could do 100%.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Trying my FX-8350/Win7 rig on 12 cpus- just set it now so we'll see how a Vishera chip likes this


Let me know how this does bud.


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Trying my FX-8350/Win7 rig on 12 cpus- just set it now so we'll see how a Vishera chip likes this


The more people who test this, even just 1 cpu, the more we can we if it works or not.


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2014)

I just forced an update, looked at my User Average, on stats.

I switched to 8 WU's 100% this morning....


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> The more people who test this, even just 1 cpu, the more we can we if it works or not.



Going to give it 24hrs to see what happens- if it's positive then the other 8350 and possibly the Xeon are going next....


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2014)

Just got taller.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 19, 2014)

I am going to try running 1.5 WU per core for a total of 12 WUs per CPU on my both of my FX-8320 and see how it rolls.

EDIT: At this point I am very worried about Kai / @[Ion] / Aperture_Science_Innovators
He's just playing Europa Universalis IV non-stop, almost doesn't crunch any more and hasn't visited TPU since 2014-01-10
This makes my spidey sense go through the roof. I hope Kai's OK


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> EDIT: At this point I am very worried about Kai / @[Ion] / Aperture_Science_Innovators
> He's just playing Europa Universalis IV non-stop, almost doesn't crunch any more and hasn't visited TPU since 2014-01-10
> This makes my spidey sense go through the roof. I hope Kai's OK


 
He probably got burnt out on crunching, perhaps getting in trouble for his power usage/noise/heat from a new roommate.  Seeing as he's still in school, perhaps school pressures are an issue, too.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am going to try running 1.5 WU per core for a total of 12 WUs per CPU on my both of my FX-8320 and see how it rolls.
> 
> EDIT: At this point I am very worried about Kai / @[Ion] / Aperture_Science_Innovators
> He's just playing Europa Universalis IV non-stop, almost doesn't crunch any more and hasn't visited TPU since 2014-01-10
> This makes my spidey sense go through the roof. I hope Kai's OK


 
Weird seeing my 8350 reported by FreeDC as a 12 core 

I hope *Ion* works through whatever is going on with him and rejoins us here soon. Would also like to see *Chicken Patty*, *KieX*, *Daimus*, and a few others stop by from time to time.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Weird seeing my 8350 reported by FreeDC as a 12 core


How do you see your hosts?
Edit: Do I have to check "Show hosts" @ WCG?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Edit: Do I have to check "Show hosts" @ WCG?



Yes.

Also, mine are 12 core now, too! FTW


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2014)

Since I switched from 12 down to 8, my average went up. That is x2 the logical cores.
After last nights run, I got eight done but, they all took 14 hours, well the MCM's took that long and the CEP took just over twelve. So, 14 hours for 7 MCM's is not that great. I switched it down to 6 cores, just now. 

I will update tomorrow on how that goes. I suspect that a plus 50% is going to be the sweet spot, at least for me. Hell, I would be happy with running just ONE extra WU on this! Hopefully, I can run two extra without a huge slow down.


----------



## xvi (May 19, 2014)

I've had "Show Hosts" checked in WCG, but nothing is showing up on free-dc. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2014)

xvi said:


> I've had "Show Hosts" checked in WCG, but nothing is showing up on free-dc. Anyone else having this issue?



FreeDC has been in and out with this feature over the past week or so- it was working when I checked my stats about 5 minutes ago....


----------



## Peter1986C (May 19, 2014)

Boincstats shows hosts.

Edit: I tried it out on Edison (WUs thing) but it did not do an increase to 3. I will leave things at 2c/2t and 4c/4t.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 19, 2014)

I wonder if the Ncpu's config would work on the servers? Hmmm...


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I wonder if the Ncpu's config would work on the servers? Hmmm...


I have no reason to believe it wouldn't. Worked on my Linux machines just fine.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 19, 2014)

I want to re-install Boinc on the 6180 SE rig. It will only run 95% CPU usage and requires a re-start to go 100%, but falls back to 95% within hours. Tired of babysitting it, so I will hopefully do this tonight.


----------



## Nordic (May 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Going to give it 24hrs to see what happens- if it's positive then the other 8350 and possibly the Xeon are going next....


How is this working out for you so far? My 4930k is still higher, but not 9k high. I am at 7k. I don't actually have time to set my other rigs up with this tonight so I am eager to hear everyone elses findings.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 20, 2014)

Changed it to 72 Ncpu's(1.5x) and I will keep an eye on the production.



EDIT: Temps are up a few degrees, so it looks like it utilizing every available cycle. Will see in the morning if it's still working.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=360

WCG will be down, 21st!


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> How is this working out for you so far? My 4930k is still higher, but not 9k high. I am at 7k. I don't actually have time to set my other rigs up with this tonight so I am eager to hear everyone elses findings.



Pretty flat for me so far- going to give it another day or two before considering moving anything else. I can say that I didn't lose any ppd from it.


----------



## Nordic (May 20, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Changed it to 72 Ncpu's(1.5x) and I will keep an eye on the production.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Temps are up a few degrees, so it looks like it utilizing every available cycle. Will see in the morning if it's still working.








72!!!

I wonder if anyone will see this at WCG and think there are 12 core 8350's now. Or if it is on record that buck has the most cpu'd machine in all of WCG or something. If this really works, which it appears to be, how long this will take to catch on. Right now most likely have a little tpu trick up our sleeves for more ppd.



Chevalr1c said:


> Boincstats shows hosts.
> 
> Edit: I tried it out on Edison (WUs thing) but it did not do an increase to 3. I will leave things at 2c/2t and 4c/4t.



For me, if I wanted 6 wu's going on a 4 threaded cpu I would have to set ncpu to 6 if that helps.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Changed it to 72 Ncpu's(1.5x) and I will keep an eye on the production.


Waiting for the rumor about AMD's new 18 core CPU....


----------



## Peter1986C (May 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> For me, if I wanted 6 wu's going on a 4 threaded cpu I would have to set ncpu to 6 if that helps.


I did set ncpus to 3 for 1 extra thread, but to no avail. Might try again later.

P.S.: I see what went awry. I had to wrap the <options></options> tags around it. Edison is on 3 threads/2cores now.


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2014)

Well, I'm giving up on MCM. PPD seems to have gone up on my slow mobile Intel procs (~125-150% of FAAH), but has gone down on the FX 8350 (about 80% of FAAH). I think I'll try CEP2 again. It's not even occasionally good. Seems to be pretty universally bad.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Is there a program like RealTemp available for AMD processors? I am installing BOINC on my friends computer, that we got from @theonedub , and I would like to be able to monitor temps on it like RealTemp does.

I'm on teamviewer now and would like to get it on there ASAP!
Thanks!


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Is there a program like RealTemp available for AMD processors? I am installing BOINC on my friends computer, that we got from @theonedub , and I would like to be able to monitor temps on it like RealTemp does.
> 
> I'm on teamviewer now and would like to get it on there ASAP!
> Thanks!


It has its quirks, but I'm a fan of OpenHardwareMonitor. Seems to support damn near everything and it's open source!


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> It has its quirks, but I'm a fan of OpenHardwareMonitor. Seems to support damn near everything and it's open source!


As far as quirks... This guy is a complete noob w/ computers. I am not sure I want to go through any trouble shooting when he can't get it to work...

Also, does it have any warnings like RealTemp?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> It has its quirks, but I'm a fan of OpenHardwareMonitor. Seems to support damn near everything and it's open source!



it has an uncanny resemblance to HWMonitor from http://cpuid.com


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> it has an uncanny resemblance to HWMonitor from http://cpuid.com


I will try this out since I am a bit leary installing anything BETA on a noobies computer!!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 20, 2014)

Darwin is now on 4c/6t


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> it has an uncanny resemblance to HWMonitor from http://cpuid.com


I was aware of this too. I haven't looked in to the reason why. I've just been a fan of the extra little features it seems to have.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 20, 2014)

Do you guys P4s are worth using ?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 20, 2014)

@Durvelle27, normally, no. Not at all. But during a challenge: ANYTHING helps


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Do you guys P4s are worth using ?


I have a P4 2.8GHz that runs when I have a place for it. I liked it's output but, at the time, compared to my Socket A 2600+ O/Ced to around 2.15...

Anything helps!! Go for it!! We need everything to beat RIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> @Durvelle27, normally, no. Not at all. But during a challenge: ANYTHING helps





Durvelle27 said:


> Do you guys P4s are worth using ?


I have access to a dual P4 Xeon 2.8Ghz machine (2c4t), but it's sort of, you know, doing important things at work. I'd be lying if I said I hadn't pondered it's potential PPD. For daily operation, I'd say P4s eat more power than they're worth. During a competition, the choice becomes more of a personal one. I'm already pushing the limit for power usage, so it's a "likely not" from me.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 20, 2014)

lol ok guys


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I have a P4 2.8GHz that runs when I have a place for it. I liked it's output but, at the time, compared to my Socket A 2600+ O/Ced to around 2.15...
> 
> Anything helps!! Go for it!! *We need everything to beat RIT*!!!!!!!!!!!



Got my afterburners on and burning full!!!


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Me, too. Except my afterburner's are a little weaker than yours!


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> lol ok guys


No, no. You asked for it. XD
Also, I'm kind of curious now.

Assuming I have a 2.8 GHz Socket 478 P4, taken from this page, and CPU stats guessed from this page, we can take the 0.001992 points per CPU second, multiply by two 60s and a 24 to estimate 172.1088 PPD.
I would have guessed something a bit better, but my 2Ghz Core 2 Duo Mobile lappy sits somewhere around the 400-600 PPD range and I'd expect that thing to beat the snot off most old P4s.

Edit: Something's not kosher with the above. I checked an AMD FX 8350. The above formula gave me 224 ppd. Going off of "Average credit per CPU" instead and multiplying by number of threads, we get a more realistic 3122.4 PPD.
Doing the same for the P4 above just gives 1.36 PPD, so I don't think Boincstats.com is completely accurate or "Average credit per CPU" isn't a daily average.

tl;dr: Disregard everything I've said.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> No, no. You asked for it. XD
> Also, I'm kind of curious now.
> 
> Assuming I have a 2.8 GHz Socket 478 P4, taken from this page, and CPU stats guessed from this page, we can take the 0.001992 points per CPU second, multiply by two 60s and a 24 to estimate 172.1088 PPD.
> I would have guessed something a bit better, but my 2Ghz Core 2 Duo Mobile lappy sits somewhere around the 400-600 PPD range and I'd expect that thing to beat the snot off most old P4s.


So not worth it


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

This is what my P4 was putting out, when I had it running...


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> This is what my P4 was putting out, when I had it running...


Excel says that's 1832 average. Pretty sure that's WCG points, right? Divide by 7 gives 261 PPD.
I think that's a pretty solid answer.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> Excel says that's 1832 average. Pretty sure that's WCG points, right? Divide by 7 gives 261 PPD.
> I think that's a pretty solid answer.


That is more than your average figure's, above. Also, if you were to only include the days it ran for 24hrs, it would be a greater average, I did not run it 24/7, while I had it.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

My rough calculation, total points divided by, a close estimate, 223 Hrs, equals 115 WCG points an hour.

divide by 7, for BOINC points, equals 16.4, per hour.

multiply by 24 hrs, equals, 394 points a day.

So, there you have it. PPD estimate for a single P4 2.8GHz CPU.


At least according to the P4 I was running for about 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Nordic (May 21, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I did set ncpus to 3 for 1 extra thread, but to no avail. Might try again later.
> 
> P.S.: I see what went awry. I had to wrap the <options></options> tags around it. Edison is on 3 threads/2cores now.


No one has confirmed if this is what it is like for them also, but for a dual core I would need to set ncpu to 5 to get 3 wu's going.


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> No one has confirmed if this is what it is like for them also, but for a dual core I would need to set ncpu to 5 to get 3 wu's going.


I just set up my buddies Athlon 5000 x2 back to <ncpus>2 because it ran one job at 43% and the other 2 at 14%, which severely slowed the work down.

It finished three jobs running on stock cores in half the time it has taken 3 jobs to run to almost 50%. I will update later with the stats on my i5...

Ok, over the past half an hour +, I have watched my i5 at ncpus 6 for a bit. Then switched to stock, 4, for a few, then to 5 and I am finding that 5, or 1 more, or 25% more, is running VERY well!

Where 6, or 50% more, ran quite slow. About 4% less CPU usage per WU and the Boincmgr grew to almost 10% CPU usage.

Whereas, 5 WU's, or 25% more, is around =< 2% slower (CPU usage per WU/ compared to stock core count run) and the Boincmgr drops below 7%

So, ATM I am running 7 WU's on 4c/2t, with the i5 upped .25.

Therein is my less than scientific analysis of an i5 3317u Running BOINC and an Athlon 5000 x2 running BOINC. (i5 on win8.1, Athlon on win7 Pro sp1)


----------



## Nordic (May 21, 2014)

Looking at my 4820k, I am at 5700 ppd today which is pretty much normal. I might of just had some coincidentally high days. But I had a really low day over all too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2014)

*



Updated @ 5/21/2014 18:00 UTC

Click to expand...

*


> The planned system maintenance activities for World Community Grid application have been completed successfully. - gchenna



Now if they can just get to my 64 pages of results.  Has been running around 30, ballooned to 55 yesterday and is currently at 64.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I just set up my buddies Athlon 5000 x2 back to <ncpus>2 because it ran one job at 43% and the other 2 at 14%, which severely slowed the work down.
> 
> It finished three jobs running on stock cores in half the time it has taken 3 jobs to run to almost 50%. I will update later with the stats on my i5...
> 
> ...



That is why I just reduced the value for ncpus to 5 on Darwin. It is a multithreading king, so it was to be expected that 6t would not work as well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Now if they can just get to my 64 pages of results.  Has been running around 30, ballooned to 55 yesterday and is currently at 64.


68 pages...
Anyone else?


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 68 pages...
> Anyone else?


"In progress" wu's or all wu's? I have 82 pages in progress atm


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 22, 2014)

here, 92 pages in progress and 35 pages pending validation + pending verification


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2014)

Thanks guys.  Currently 67 pages in total, 31 pages in progress, only 6 pages pending validation/verification.


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2014)

Just took a gander at some results, and it really looks like crunching on my Galaxy S4 has been pretty useless.  I got some errors, some timed out, and a few that actually made it as valid. I uninstalled it from my phone already and won't be revisiting it any time soon.

It doesn't make much sense to me why some were invalid as my phone is running very normal setup without any modifications.  As for some taking too long, it doesn't make sense to me either as it went all night and averaging at least 10hrs/day, probably more like 12hrs

Whatevs, it was fun to try out especially for the Challenge


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2014)

SWITCH DOWN!  SWITCH DOWN!  Fortunately I had a spare.  D-Link DGS-2208 out, TRENDnet TEG-S80G in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 22, 2014)

225 pages with only 22 pages of Pending verification. Worse yet, I have 32 pages of errors on the Opty 6180 server. Kinda makes sense because it's production has downright sucked the last couple of days. Looks like CEP2 and MCM are the culprits, so I have removed them from my projects. I have also changed the NCPU's back to 48 last night and it seems to be cutting down on the error rate.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2014)

So has a consensus been reached yet on ncpu?  Should I add it to BOINC Config Utility or fuggedaboutit?


----------



## mstenholm (May 22, 2014)

xvi said:


> No, no. You asked for it. XD
> .
> Doing the same for the P4 above just gives 1.36 PPD, so I don't think Boincstats.com is completely accurate or "Average credit per CPU" isn't a daily average.
> 
> tl;dr: Disregard everything I've said.


Something went wrong with that stat 2 years ago. It was useful before that - my 4 GHz e8400 was in the top 20 as I remember. 

I found my 25 W fan pointing at my 2720QM just blow leaving it to run at 1,6 MHz (did 2.6 when it was new). The cooling arrangement on that laptop can be taken apart but I can't clean the fan. Time to protect my remaining hardware. I will leave my WC i970 on but the rest will gradually be stopped in a day or two.


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So has a consensus been reached yet on ncpu?  Should I add it to BOINC Config Utility or fuggedaboutit?


My conclusion, here on my 3317u i5 2c/2t, is a 25% increase in <ncpus>, will run as if nothing changed. any more and the boincmgr starts to enlarge it's footprint on CPU usage and begins the slowdown. it is up to your own math per CPU to figure if more <ncpus> is worth it. My Math per this CPU? 

25% increase. It has been not quite a 25% increase in PPD. Close, I need to have it run a bit longer for it to be a legitimate avg.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2014)

So ncpu 5 on your CPU resulted in ~25% higher PPD?


----------



## xvi (May 22, 2014)

This is a very early report, but my Mobile C2D 1.8GHz laptop appears to be seeing a spike in PPD, although it's hard to tell if it's still on the rise from switching it over to MCM. If the recent increase is correct, it would appear that we're about 10-12% more performance by running 4 WUs on a 2c2t C2D.


----------



## TRWOV (May 22, 2014)

with so few days it's hard to tell, sudden spikes or falls aren't uncommon. I'd wait for the 28 day average before drawning a conclusion.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> with so few days it's hard to tell, sudden spikes or falls aren't uncommon. *I'd wait for the 28 day average* before drawning a conclusion.



Agree 100%... there's too much other stuff going on to see what the net positive effect is or if there is any.


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So ncpu 5 on your CPU resulted in ~25% higher PPD?


Like I mentioned, I need to let it run a bit longer to get a true result but...






This is points, not avg. The rise is from the 21st to today, the longest runtime since the switch.

Here you can see the results from going 6 <ncpus> to 5<ncpus> with a few other short, 45 minute, tests watching "Performance Monitor". 

Daily Avg.:





A 25% increase, or 5 <ncpus> on my 4 logical core i5 is running well. Much better than 6 was, not a little bit because of the BOINCMGR growing quite a bit, CPU-usage-wise, compared to 5, where the mgr barely budged from the stock usage.

I suggest you watch the performance monitor at stock for a spell, switch up <ncpus>, watch it again for a spell. I think the key to a performance increase in PPD is keeping the BOINCmgr, below 10% usage.

Just my observations, feel free to debunk them, as you wish!! 

BTW, this is done at 100% CPU on BOINC settings.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 22, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So has a consensus been reached yet on ncpu?  Should I add it to BOINC Config Utility or fuggedaboutit?


It either slows matters down or seems negligible in diff. So forget about it I suggest. Unless the others keep the spikes high even when looking at month-long avgs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 22, 2014)

Well I can say I haven't seen a rise.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

I think I know what is going on here.  If you have BOINC set to use less than 100%, ncpu may cause it go higher than your set limit.  If you normally have BOINC set to 60% on a quad core with 5 ncpu, for example:

CPU[0] = 60% + 40% = 100%
CPU[1] = 60% = 60%
CPU[2] = 60% = 60%
CPU[3] = 60% = 60%

5 ncpu = 280 / 400 = 70%
4 ncpu = 240 / 400 = 60%

difference = 17%

ncpu can't make BOINC run better than simply setting it to 70% to match it.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 23, 2014)

I believe that "17%" should be "10%". Apart from that, good explanation.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

70/60*100=16.66 ad infinitum

70% is 16.67% more than 60%

Comparing to each other rather than comparing both, individually, to 100%.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 23, 2014)

I see the mistake I made: I compared those two (60 and 70) percentages directly which I should not have done.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2014)

I agree. I haven't any positive results from setting a higher ncpu. Actually I have been dropping in points since I have been using it. But i already had my rigs set to 95%.


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I know what is going on here.  If you have BOINC set to use less than 100%, ncpu may cause it go higher than your set limit.  If you normally have BOINC set to 60% on a quad core with 5 ncpu, for example:
> 
> CPU[0] = 60% + 40% = 100%
> CPU[1] = 60% = 60%
> ...



It does not run "better." It slows each WU down, all this is while at 100%. The trade off is that now there are 5, or one more WU, being processed and if the slowdown is worth that extra WU.

At 6 WU's, on this computer, the slowdown was not worth the extra WU's. The increase in process time was in hours for each WU. At 5 WU's the slowdown appears to be worth it, as the process time per WU has only risen a few minutes, less than 15min in nearly all cases.

So, very basically, in an hour and 15 minutes, I have an extra done WU.

I hope that makes sense. Said another way, I am paying a price that equates to under an hour and 15 mins. for an extra completed WU.

It seems worth it, to me. Time will tell if it IS worth it.

Sunday night into Monday, I will have a nice long run going, while not connect to WiFi. I will get a real nice snapshot of the process times. The above theory is more than a bit subjective and sometime Monday I will have the numbers worked out.

Like I mentioned, it _seems_ to be working and increasing my PPD. Considering I have a wholly unreliable schedule of runtime, basically 6-8 hours each night augmented for a few hours before, and/or after work. 
So, Monday should provide a little enlightenment, at least locally. 

Lab Rat, out!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

So you have it set to use 100%?  I can't explain that then.  Operating System thread switching should be less efficient than not switching at all.  I guess having two run on one core could result in simulating a high priority thread but that doesn't make much sense either.  Yup, I don't know.


Edit: Oh, its not a dedicated cruncher?  Maybe it was crunching longer for the periods it was set to ncpu 5.


----------



## Nordic (May 23, 2014)

@BUCK NASTY, I have not been getting errors on my machine.

My initial assumptions that this would in work nicely on highly overclocked machines might be wrong. I have actually seen a slight decrease overall the last day or two by only 100-300 ppd I believe.  Bucks server going up in temp I think is a prime example this does increase load. So My next hypothesis would be that this would help increase load to the maximum and use every available cpu cycle. This seems true based on bucks increase in temps. In my experience, my 4820k usually never really sat at 100%, it would drop down to as low as 97%, and fluctuate between cores. Since I raised the ncpu number every core/thread has never dropped below 100%. I have boinc set to use 100% of cpu too.

Ncpu option could maximum ppd, but only add less than 5%. Probably even less than 2%.

If anyone still feels like testing I believe 50% is much too high still. I think I would say one extra wu for every 3-4 for fast cpus, and probably less for slower cpus. So bucks has a 48 cpu machine but slow cores, so he might 2-5 more wu's.



FordGT90Concept said:


> So has a consensus been reached yet on ncpu?  Should I add it to BOINC Config Utility or fuggedaboutit?


I will personally be using this to get that extra 2% or less, because every % matters to me. If you add it, it would see use but not much. You can judge whether or not you see it worth adding. Another use might be running lots of wu's, which will cause them to take longer, so you get badges faster for those into that.




Next I will try the x64 only option and see what happens! I really don't expect anything, expect possibly having less work to run.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

If you really want to squeeze every cycle out of a computer, I would recommend turning the priority up over using ncpus.  By default, WUs run low priority so they don't interfere with other software running.  If you use no_priority_change 1, they will run at the same as boincmgr which is most likely normal priority.  This will make the computer noticeably less responsive but it should yield a nice PPD gain.

Wouldn't 2% be inside the margin of error?


----------



## Nordic (May 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wouldn't 2% be inside the margin of error?


Practically yes.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

Went back to 8 cpu's on the 8350 and the ppd increased so I'll hold off for awhile before trying again.

*wondering if changing to only one project would improve anything on the next attempt?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

I'm just thinking that, if I were to add it, I can see people putting 50 in there on a quad core which would translate to a lot of productivity lost.  ncpu is something for people that know what they're doing where BOINC Config Utility is aimed at the every-man: useful configuration options most people aren't aware of.  In about 3/4 cases so far, "useful" isn't really applicable.  I'm strongly leaning towards leaving it out.


----------



## Nordic (May 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm just thinking that, if I were to add it, I can see people putting 50 in there on a quad core which would translate to a lot of productivity lost.  ncpu is something for people that know what they're doing where BOINC Config Utility is aimed at the every-man: useful configuration options most people aren't aware of.  In about 3/4 cases so far, "useful" isn't really applicable.  I'm strongly leaning towards leaving it out.


Sounds good.


I also had an idea, that I just mentioned to Norton a bit ago.

Free-dc goes down often. Its a good tool too. What if we TPU WCG team had our own specific free-dc. It only had information about TPU WCG. It hopefully would have more up time, we could have some specific settings that we wanted such as deciding when updates happen. Daily pie and all that could be customized.
There is a lot of possibility here. I have only thought of the ends, but what about the means?  How would we check and use data available from WCG? How would we access, read, or use the data?
We would need some sort of database, and a front end website. I was thinking maybe we could run it off of a free amazon ec2 instance.
I am at the limits of my knowledge and ability here. Could someone with more experience maybe provide some insight on the means?

This might be useful information: https://grid.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=overview#329


----------



## xvi (May 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm just thinking that, if I were to add it, I can see people putting 50 in there on a quad core which would translate to a lot of productivity lost.  ncpu is something for people that know what they're doing where BOINC Config Utility is aimed at the every-man: useful configuration options most people aren't aware of.  In about 3/4 cases so far, "useful" isn't really applicable.  I'm strongly leaning towards leaving it out.


So, what you're saying is we should have made a bunch of new accounts on RIT and started talking about how <ncpus>200</ncpus> has increased our PPD by, like, 1000%.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 24, 2014)

I think RIT people are too smart or that.


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2014)

Now that the Challenge is over, i'm going to wind down a bit.  My "borrowed" pcs will die off, and I'll now finally be giving F@H a shot on my rig(s), likely tomorrow.  But since the folding team has helped us quite a bit, I feel like I need to give back to them a little bit.


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> Free-dc goes down often. Its a good tool too. What if we TPU WCG team had our own specific free-dc. It only had information about TPU WCG. It hopefully would have more up time, we could have some specific settings that we wanted such as deciding when updates happen. Daily pie and all that could be customized. There is a lot of possibility here. I have only thought of the ends, but what about the means



I think that donating to Free-DC would be better, that way everybody wins. Otherwise we would need to setup and maintain a server, something that Bok already does.

Boincstats is a good replacement but I really prefer FDCs layout.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> Free-dc goes down often. Its a good tool too. What if we TPU WCG team had our own specific free-dc. It only had information about TPU WCG. It hopefully would have more up time, we could have some specific settings that we wanted such as deciding when updates happen. Daily pie and all that could be customized.




```
<TeamStat>
	<Name>TechPowerUp!</Name>
	<TeamId>S8TLJ6TFV1 </TeamId>
	<CurrentMembers>589</CurrentMembers>
	<AllTimeMembers>644</AllTimeMembers>
	<RunTime>105160494197</RunTime>
	<Results>17242122</Results>
	<Points>8410533846</Points>
	<PointsPerHourRunTime>287.921068416</PointsPerHourRunTime>
	<Resource>
		<Url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1&xml=true</Url>
		<Description>TechPowerUp!</Description>
	</Resource>
</TeamStat>
```
How deep does the rabbit hole go?
TPU
TPU Members
Me

I'm pretty sure dcstats uses these links to update its own database.  The thing is, WCG doesn't keep track of daily stats as far as I can tell, only totals.  This is why it has to run through the whole lot every day and compare previous value to current.  Of course it also has an API for generating the pie charts.

I could totally parse only select information from those XMLs with any application or website but those latter two things are a problem and I'm sure you'd agree they are what is actually most desirable.  Getting those latter two is what complicates things.  The best I could do without getting someone to host something is a tray application.


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2014)

It was a thought at least.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2014)

Wait a minute...

If one can get the list of tasks with status and time, one should be able to figure the daily figures from that.

Uh, nope.  Results can't be viewed without a verification code and that can only be obtained via MyProfile page.   It's a dead end without having something running daily and even then it wouldn't be ideal because you don't know the state of the jobs.  Maybe dcstats has a means to obtain the task list but without that, I really can't accomplish what you want accomplished.


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2014)

Free-DC Does a GREAT JOB!!!

Spend the money on this side project, on BOK!! He's the MAN!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

*Titan giveaway thread is up and running:*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...birthday-wcg-challenge-titan-giveaway.201186/


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2014)

Okay guys, since the challenge is over I am going to be spooling down 1 of my rigs for a short bit. Selene my fx8350 rig is getting a few new goodies with a os change. She is is finally going to be totally done and the way I envisioned her being. Then I can move onto my next build. She will be back to crunching soon.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 25, 2014)

I am spooling the laptop down, too (left on "no new tasks"; has a 2.4 day buffer)
Spooling down one of the FX-8320 for now, too. As the rising heat is both taking a toll on me and is pushing the CPU to temps that I do not like.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am spooling the laptop down, too (left on "no new tasks"; has a 2.4 day buffer)
> Spooling down one of the FX-8320 for now, too. As the rising heat is both taking a toll on me and is pushing the CPU to temps that I do not like.



I'm idling the cpu's in my main rig (FX-8350) and my folding rig (i5-2320) for now but will leave everything running as normal....


----------



## xvi (May 26, 2014)

50th in the team!









Spoiler: Celebration GIF











Will likely idle the cards in Phoenix for some maintenance (keeps shutting off) and potentially keep them off. Also will idle down the home laptop since it's been crunching while sitting on the carpet.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Has anybody heard from @AlienIsGOD?  I haven't seen much of it lately, and I don't think he's been crunching much lately. I hope he's doing alright.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Has anybody heard from @AlienIsGOD?  I haven't seen much of it lately, and I don't think he's been crunching much lately. I hope he's doing alright.



Hmmmm... I have him on steam. Will try to ask if all's fine.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 27, 2014)

Well, I talked to him.



Spoiler: chat





```
Never tell your password to anyone.
2014 m. gegužės 27 d.
18:51 - librin.so.1: hey man
18:52 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: hey
18:52 - librin.so.1: We at TPU WCG team have noticed that You haven't been crunching for ages
18:53 - librin.so.1: is everything OK?
18:53 - librin.so.1: We got a bit worried...
18:53 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: stressful time in my life
18:53 - librin.so.1: ouch...
18:54 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: on my own after 14 years, its a bit of a challenge to adjust to things and looking after 2 kids on my own
18:55 - librin.so.1: I would ask "what happened that You ended up that way?", but my gut feeling is telling me I shouldn't...
18:55 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: ya its a long story
18:55 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: its all good tho
18:55 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: im surviving
18:55 - librin.so.1: Well
18:55 - librin.so.1: glad to hear You're OK, man!
18:57 - librin.so.1: BTW, If You don't feel like hopping onto the TPU WCG forum section for this Yourself, can I share this with the rest of the team? So they would stop worrying...
18:57 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: ya thats no problem
18:58 - librin.so.1: okay
18:58 - librin.so.1: I hope things turn better for You soon!
18:58 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: thnx
18:58 - librin.so.1: it would be sweet to see You back crunching in the team, too
18:58 - librin.so.1: but hey – first things first ;]
18:59 - [TPU] AlienIsGOD: ya, im also down to just 2 pc's now as well and one is for the kids to use
```




Glad to hear He's fine, at the very least!


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Thanks @Vinska, glad to hear he's OK, albeit in perhaps less than ideal times. If I get on Steam later today, I'll try to give him a little message to say hello. We need to look after out mates.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 27, 2014)

dont worry guys, im alive  just going through some difficult times is all, i'll try to get one or both my remaining rigs crunching soon


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> dont worry guys, im alive  just going through some difficult times is all, i'll try to get one or both my remaining rigs crunching soon



Great to hear from you bud! Sorry things have been tough!  Try to come back to crunching when you can, but stick around the team and enjoy some chat with the guys, we won't pressure you


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 27, 2014)

summer has started a bit here, still going max (3220, 2500k, 2700k) xD but I guess during summer, I will drop them a bit, has the heat will be a problem xD


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the update @Vinska and hang in there @AlienIsGOD .... hope things improve for you sooner rather than later and don't be a stranger here 

Stop by, hang out, whatever....


----------



## Nordic (May 28, 2014)

Will be powering down tomorrow completely while an electrician does some work. In the mean time. I will be down some time after that. I need to make some fleet adjustments.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Will be powering down tomorrow completely while an electrician does some work. In the mean time. I will be down some time after that. I need to make some *fleet adjustments*.



Something new?


----------



## Nordic (May 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Something new?


Yes. A nice new athlon quad core. I also am trying to decide how to downsize. I need to sell some gpu's, many in which folders might be interested in. I may sell my x79 system but I am undecided on that. I love it, I really do. My 4820k gets to 5ghz, runs cool, and has all the cpu performance I could ask for. The 3930k will be sold. I don't have the cooling system to overclock it how I want to. 6 cores are too hot. I will be spreading rigs out too. Some family members about to get free pc's as long as they promise to let me run boinc on their 24/7 and not turn pc off.

I got a new job, and lots of things are changing in my life at the moment hopefully for the better. I love my x79 system but it is worth a good chunk of change that I might need elsewhere in the coming year. I know I will get the upgrade itch though if I fall back onto my still well performing great 2500k though. Its good but I desire better.

Essentially I need to align my hobby, crunching, with how my life will be in a year. I have time to plan at least.

If your guessing what is going on in my life, it is just life. Things about to get hectic between education, my job, and my home life. I may have to move frequently. Things are just going to be so variable. Less time for me and more effort towards education and career. I want to game I want to crunch. I want to do everything. I just don't know what I will have time for.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing 

I went through a lot of changes myself back in my mid 20's and I still can't believe how much changed between 25 and 30... new job/different career, marriage, house, degree, etc...

Now I'm just getting older, grumpier, more aches/pains but feel that I made decent decisions way back then


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Yes. A nice new athlon quad core. I also am trying to decide how to downsize. I need to sell some gpu's, many in which folders might be interested in. I may sell my x79 system but I am undecided on that. I love it, I really do. My 4820k gets to 5ghz, runs cool, and has all the cpu performance I could ask for. The 3930k will be sold. I don't have the cooling system to overclock it how I want to. 6 cores are too hot. I will be spreading rigs out too. Some family members about to get free pc's as long as they promise to let me run boinc on their 24/7 and not turn pc off.
> 
> I got a new job, and lots of things are changing in my life at the moment hopefully for the better. I love my x79 system but it is worth a good chunk of change that I might need elsewhere in the coming year. I know I will get the upgrade itch though if I fall back onto my still well performing great 2500k though. Its good but I desire better.
> 
> ...



You've got all that and still trying to take my 290  

jk, I hope you get it all figured out without too much anxiety! 




Norton said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I went through a lot of changes myself back in my mid 20's and I still can't believe how much changed between 25 and 30... new job/different career, marriage, house, degree, etc...
> 
> Now I'm just getting older, grumpier, more aches/pains but feel that I made decent decisions way back then



Despite all those aches/pains/grumpiness, you are always so surprisngly pleasant to deal with!


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Despite all those aches/pains/grumpiness, you are always so surprisngly pleasant to deal with!


Unless you start posting in French!!


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Unless you start posting in French!!


 

Was hurting pretty bad that week (bad tooth) and couldn't shake the pain.... mr grumpy pants comes out once in awhile


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Unless you start posting in French!!



I LOL'd 



Also, just ordered a new res, Bitspower res of performancepcs. I hope it gets here quick so I can get this rig reassembled. That place isn't too far from, just up the coast, but it depends on how quickly it get shipped out, which is never all that quickly.  So, I'm hoping for delivery by the weekend


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I LOL'd
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just ordered a new res, Bitspower res of performancepcs. I hope it gets here quick so I can get this rig reassembled. That place isn't too far from, just up the coast, but it depends on how quickly it get shipped out, which is never all that quickly.  So, I'm hoping for delivery by the weekend



Last item I ordered from them went to Puerto Rico for a few days before coming up here


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2014)

^^ I bet it cost more, too! 

LOL, At least your parts got a vacation stop in PR!! That is one of only a couple "States" I haven't been to. Nearly all of the lower 48 and none outside of them...Someday!!


----------



## Nordic (May 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You've got all that and still trying to take my 290


Take is too strong a word. You get it back in 6 months so shiney it glows. 3 months no glow. Deal? If I put all my gpu's into folding right now, and your 290 I could probably take a pretty darn high spot on in folding pie. But darn those gpu's are power hungry.


Norton said:


> Thanks for sharing
> I went through a lot of changes myself back in my mid 20's and I still can't believe how much changed between 25 and 30... new job/different career, marriage, house, degree, etc...


All of that will happen in 5 years time and I am simply preparing so I don't have anxiety.


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2014)

Ok, I said I would post about my <ncpus> experiment. It is a bit obvious in the following pictures...

Here, a snapshot of 20 jobs run on my i5 3317u at CPU 100% and <ncpus> set to 5, a 25% increase in Wu's.







Here is another 20 jobs, <ncpus> 4, stock.






It appears that one of the 5 WU's would run on Priority and the other four would share the other core and 2 threads, constantly switching every few seconds. Then, when I would move, sleep the computer, it would take ten minutes for the Boinc manager to figure out what to do with the extra job then it would determine which one should be priority, usually a different WU.

The upshot is, <ncpus> was not meant to up processing jobs but, more likely to limit the manager from using all cores, if needed. My optimism is now completely debunked. What appeared to be a positive in numbers actually turned into a dilemma, I have 6 jobs left to do by tonight!!

Anyways, take from this what you will.
Different settings may actually work; On my computer, for this test, it did not.


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

@Arjai thanks for the update and info.  I'll be sticking to stock settings for now


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> summer has started a bit here, still going max (3220, 2500k, 2700k) xD but I guess during summer, I will drop them a bit, has the heat will be a problem xD



Same here! On Mothers Day and the following day we ended up with 14" of snow and hi's in the mid to upper 20's F. Two days ago it was 65 F but yesterday was 82 and it is suppose to hit 88 or 89 today! The "computer" room is getting insanely hot today. LOL. I have 3 systems in here crunching and my system folding. All at full speed ahead. 

Going to either install the window air conditioner or turn these systems down a bit.......................................I think I vote for air conditioner LOL.........................Hopefully it doesn't start blowing the circuit breaker.


----------



## t_ski (May 29, 2014)

Just do this instead:

http://www.overclock.net/t/531064/placing-radiators-and-fans-outside-the-house/30#post_6571891


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Just do this instead:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/531064/placing-radiators-and-fans-outside-the-house/30#post_6571891


I have been wanting to do something like that for quite a long while. More along the lines of have several computers watercooled, with quick disconnects, all connected to a huge car radiator or three in a basement or other cool area.


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

Any opinions on this rad, the Alphacool Monsta 480?  Looks awesome and reportedly performs very well without needing super high rpm  fans.


Currently: have an XSPC ex 360 and ex480

My plan: put the 480 in the 360 spot, and then add that Monsta 480 on top where the ex480 is now. This is when I get a little extra money.

Purpose: better cooling with my quiet fans.  I'll soon be folding and crunching on this rig so I'll be looking for good cooling.


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2014)

I have experience with monsta radiators. I use one. They do well, but not as well as others at really low rpms. They practically need push pull. They scale really well with higher rpms. For my needs, I really like them. Since you like to use slow quiet fans with lots of rads you might like alphacools 60mm thick radiator. If you do push pull might as well go with the monsta though as I think it still would perform slightly better.


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> I have experience with monsta radiators. I use one. They do well, but not as well as others at really low rpms. They practically need push pull. They scale really well with higher rpms. For my needs, I really like them. Since you like to use slow quiet fans with lots of rads you might like alphacools 60mm thick radiator. If you do push pull might as well go with the monsta though as I think it still would perform slightly better.



Thanks for the feedback. Currently I'm only running push fans, and I don't think I'll be going pull any time soon. So I'll take a gander at the 60mm rads, called UT rads or something like that.

Just glancing at the UT60 and it seems just as nice, albeit slimmer. However that may be better since I just was reading that fans that are too slow can't push through the thick rads fast enough.


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2014)

A little look at before my next upgrade...





more, tonight? tomorrow?  hmmm, who knows?


----------



## xvi (May 29, 2014)

Arjai said:


> A little look at before my next upgrade...



Looking at CPU speed, 2400 MHz is just two twelves put together. Looks like you'll have to overclock it to a luckier number.


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2014)

xvi said:


> Looking at CPU speed, 2400 MHz is just two twelves put together. Looks like you'll have to overclock it to a luckier number.


I have no problem with 24, or with it being a multiple of 12. 

I don't even have that big of a problem with 12, although I don't like it, it is just a subconscious aversion to it.

Anyways, thanks for your concern!!

BTW, Lose. You are looking at the wrong part of the picture...

**Shit! Damn little phillips headed screw got stripped trying to remove it!! Now the upgrade needs to wait a week until payday, and some more for delivery, until I can afford the proper extractor! Damn!!!!!!**


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Also, just ordered a new res, Bitspower res of performancepcs. I hope it gets here quick so I can get this rig reassembled. That place isn't too far from, just up the coast, but it depends on how quickly it get shipped out, which is never all that quickly.  So, I'm hoping for delivery by the weekend



Just received my new res form performancepcs, so I must take back my comment about their slow shipping.  This was a pretty quick shipment using Fedex: ordered Tuesday night, shipped yesterday, arrived early this afternoon = that;s the way it should be IMO. 

Anyway, this 400mm res: it's_ HUGE_, much bigger than I was expecting (that's what shes said ).  I was mentally comparing it to my old one which I thought was a 250mm ek res, but there's no way it was 250 as the new one is twice as big.  Anyway, good thing this 900D is big or else it would never fit.  But now I'm holding off because I'm expecting to replace one of my rads, and I don't want toput this all back together and then have to do the whole thing over again...

Thus, my rig will sit unattended yet again for several more days til I figure out just exactly what I'm going to do.



Now if anyone would care to comment, I'm taking advice on the following:

Alphacool UT60 480 or EK XTX 480?  The rad will be matched with Corsair SP120 Quiet fans in just push. 

I have used (not any more, sitting in the closet) the XTX360 in my other case, and it was a great rad.  I haven't used Alphacool rads before, but they are reviewed well and recommended often.  I feel the rads are very comparable, as is the price which is practically identical.  Any thoughts? Any and all comments are welcomed and appreciated.  (Looking at you @james888 )


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2014)

The Alphacool gets my vote but just barely.... both are pretty nice!


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> The Alphacool gets my vote but just barely.... both are pretty nice!



Thanks and honestly, that's the way I'm leaning too...  It seems to get more recommendations than the XTX from the searches I've done, and it looks purdy.  I'll give it another hour or so, then pull the trigger.  I may be able to get it by Saturday if PPC follows the same pattern as this previous shipment.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Thanks and honestly, that's the way I'm leaning too...  It seems to get more recommendations than the XTX from the searches I've done, and it looks purdy.  I'll give it another hour or so, then pull the trigger.  I may be able to get it by Saturday if PPC follows the same pattern as this previous shipment.



My 140mm rad is an XTX AFAIK and it works great but that Alphacool looks like it's got more tubing routing options with the extra ports and you can't forget the sharp looking copper plated screws!


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> My 140mm rad is an XTX AFAIK and it works great but that Alphacool looks like it's got more tubing routing options with the extra ports and you can't forget the sharp looking copper plated screws!



SOLD me on it 

Tonight I'll be ordering it, and I hope for a weekend of pc-putting-back-together 

Gotta get back to crunching and folding, feel like a lame duck here   and I just realized BOINC wasn't running on my i3 since last night, so that sucks too.  Man, I think that virus I had really messed with my head because I ahven't been able to think straight lately..  whatevs


----------



## theonedub (May 30, 2014)

Probably too late to make a difference, but those EK XTX rads love low speed fans. I run all my fans at min speed and even with the pull fans off, temps and noise are outstanding.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Probably too late to make a difference, but those EK XTX rads love low speed fans. I run all my fans at min speed and even with the pull fans off, temps and noise are outstanding.



I'm sure you know me by now... When I say I'm going to do something, it's a lot longer before I actually get around do it, whether it's drawing a game giveaway or purchasing something lol 

Thanks bud


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2014)

Alphacool is nice. My 240mm monsta has two holes on top, two on front, two on back, and one on bottom. I don't think you will see much difference in temps between them. The alphacool are low fpi which is a bit quieter on the air flowing through it. I would go with the one with the most utility, being one that fits best and works the most with your loop. Speaking of utility, why are you upgrading your rads? Is it because your redoing your hole loop anyways?


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2014)

New project badges! 
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=web#331

Badges appear on a member's My Contribution page and next to their name in the forums. There are 11 levels of badges awarded based upon how much computing time a member has contributed to each project:

Bronze - 14 days
Silver - 45 days
Gold - 90 days
Ruby - 180 days
Emerald - 1 year
Sapphire - 2 years
*Diamond - recognizing higher levels of contribution of 5, 10, 20, 50 and up to 100 years of computing time*


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2014)

I have never looked at my badges. I wonder what I have.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> Speaking of utility, why are you upgrading your rads? Is it because your redoing your hole loop anyways?



The primary reason is that I recently started folding on my 290 and I'll be adding another 290, all the while crunching, and I would like slightly better cooling.  It would be fine as it is temps-wise, but I'm in it for low temps


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> New project badges!
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=web#331
> 
> Badges appear on a member's My Contribution page and next to their name in the forums. There are 11 levels of badges awarded based upon how much computing time a member has contributed to each project:
> ...



Woooo! Finally something new to work towards!


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> New project badges!
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=web#331
> 
> Badges appear on a member's My Contribution page and next to their name in the forums. There are 11 levels of badges awarded based upon how much computing time a member has contributed to each project:
> ...



I think I like this.... looks like I may have some different badges.  thanks Cap'n!   Diamond maybe?


I went ahead and ordered the Alphacool UT60 480 rad and I hope to get it soon


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> SOLD me on it
> 
> Tonight I'll be ordering it, and I hope for a weekend of pc-putting-back-together
> 
> Gotta get back to crunching and folding, feel like a lame duck here   and I just realized BOINC wasn't running on my i3 since last night, so that sucks too.  Man, I think that virus I had really messed with my head because I ahven't been able to think straight lately..  whatevs


I hope you used the coupon:

Spend $0-$500, get 7% off: "*MEMDAY14-7*"
Spend over $500, get 9% off: *"MEMDAY14-9*"

(This offer is limited to most items on the website other than cases, processors, motherboards and Clearance items. Minimum $50 order.  Coupon is good from May 23rd through May 30th 2014.  One coupon per order please.)


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I hope you used the coupon:
> 
> Spend $0-$500, get 7% off: "*MEMDAY14-7*"
> Spend over $500, get 9% off: *"MEMDAY14-9*"
> ...



AGH!  I did not try that coupon! 

But I tried another coupon that worked that took off the same as sales tax


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2014)

Cool!!







It's been a while since I have had any of these!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2014)

@Arjai You lucky dog You!

EDIT: OH WAIT! I've got some, too!


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

Maybe now I'll get my silver in BETA's


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Maybe now I'll get my silver in BETA's



ditto, just s/silver/ruby/


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2014)

Psh! Betas while I am have my big guns down!


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2014)

Vinska said:


> ditto, just s/silver/ruby/








 - not many of these around and this one is mine  . With the pace that I got beta silver I have to a - crunch to I get 200 yo or make an insane upgrade. Got three betas in this round so there is a long way to go.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> Psh! Betas while I am have my big guns down!



There's only 1300 wu's in total so they're likely already gone.... I got 4 of them.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 31, 2014)

Well, I have slowed down my 3 main computer, the G3220, 2500k and 2700k from 100% to 60%

Less heat, electricity, and "damage" since the 2700k is clocked to 4.5ghz 1.32v, I'll maybe wait till the WC setup will be ready to push it back to 100%.

I will have a good drop on PPD, but it is only for summer. Going back on automn at 100% to heat the office


----------



## TRWOV (May 31, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Well, I have slowed down my 3 main computer, the G3220, 2500k and 2700k from 100% to 60%
> 
> Less heat, electricity, and "damage" since the 2700k is clocked to 4.5ghz 1.32v, I'll maybe wait till the WC setup will be ready to push it back to 100%.
> 
> I will have a good drop on PPD, but it is only for summer. Going back on automn at 100% to heat the office



A break... finally! I was getting worried...


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> There's only 1300 wu's in total so they're likely already gone.... I got 4 of them.


I think I only needed one for my silver.  Been sitting at 43+ hours for months.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 1, 2014)

Well, after 3 OS installs and a corrupted bios update, the i7-870 is up and running WCG again. Currently clocked at 3.8ghz/1.38vcore/66c on water and has been stable all day. Had to install windows to get everything optimized, but may install Linux if it runs stable for the next few days. I'm running this rig in the dining room, due to the heat from the servers in the spare bedroom. Trying to keep the temps down on this rig.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello fellers, just threw up a WTB thread for a cpu. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i5-or-i7-sb-iv.201457/

If any of you guys wishes to unload an i5/i7 to a feller cruncher, please keep me in mind. 
Thanks


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 1, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> A break... finally! I was getting worried...




soon, I'll pass you, soon


----------



## Nordic (Jun 2, 2014)

So team, can you maybe through a suggestion my way. I got a free broken amd a8 laptop that broke because it was jumped on by a child. I couldn't get it to show a picture through its hdmi port, so I figured the motherboard might be broken too. I took it apart and checked, the motherboard is intact and looks like it is in good condition. While apart I took of the broken screen entirely from the laptop so now it is just the keyboard body side.

Its only external video port is the hdmi. If I can fix it, I have a free low power cruncher. I am out of ideas on why it wont show a picture at the moment, so here I am picking your brains. Can anyone think of something I maybe should try?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 2, 2014)

I've seen it where a bad palm rest would keep a laptop from booting.  Can you removed it, disconnecting it completely?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 2, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I've seen it where a bad palm rest would keep a laptop from booting.  Can you removed it, disconnecting it completely?


The touchpad? Once I figured out how to open the darn thing, I was good, and now I can take detach anything. Hp used about 30 screws when it only really need 6, at least when I put it together.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2014)

james888 said:


> ...at least when I put it together.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2014)

james888 said:


> Hp used about 30 screws when it only really need 6, at least when I put it together.









Tomorrow my 4770k should be back up and crunching. I've been messing with my pc for several days now after that leak, changing and moving stuff, and tomorrow night looks to be the night.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 2, 2014)

Tried to get all my systems back up and crunching last night. The 4820k went up, but 2500k and celeron can't get internet and I don't know why yet. I don't have time to troubleshoot, as I will be gone for a week on a work.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 2, 2014)

james888 said:


> The touchpad? Once I figured out how to open the darn thing, I was good, and now I can take detach anything. Hp used about 30 screws when it only really need 6, at least when I put it together.


 The palm rest usually means the touchpad and the entire area below the keyboard.  Depending on the brand and model of the laptop, it could be a fingerprint reader, speakers, IDK what else.  Most laptops that means the entire top of the shell around the keyboard.  Sometimes there could be a short somewhere in that.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 3, 2014)

t_ski said:


> The palm rest usually means the touchpad and the entire area below the keyboard.  Depending on the brand and model of the laptop, it could be a fingerprint reader, speakers, IDK what else.  Most laptops that means the entire top of the shell around the keyboard.  Sometimes there could be a short somewhere in that.


The wires used to connect the keyboard and touchpad to the MB, are usually very small and delicate. Replace, or Sister, them and it might solve the problem.

2cents


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Got the 4770k back up and crunching finally after a full week of nothing!  About time, eh?


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Got the 4770k back up and crunching finally after a full week of nothing!  About time, eh?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's the crack that started my whole charade 








And the ill-ordered replacement res 








And the unfinishing product.  I didn't have time or light to take pics after this step but it's back to normal now


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2014)

I dropped the 4770k down 100mhz to 4.3.  I was getting a random reboot like almost one every day, at random times; it happened after starting the folding on this rig.  I'm going to check this out and see if it makes a difference.  If so, I'll then take another gander at my OC and try to push it back up tot 4.4 or maybe even try for 4.5, granted will need more voltage and some more tinkering.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Maybe now I'll get my silver in BETA's





t_ski said:


> I think I only needed one for my silver.  Been sitting at 43+ hours for months.


Turns out I got nothing from the BETAs.  No new points/runtime, and nothing in my results listing either


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Turns out I got nothing from the BETAs.  No new points/runtime, and nothing in my results listing either



Beta's don't sit around in your results listing for long... maybe a few days.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't think I've ever had any betas so I haz a sad


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I don't think I've ever had any betas so I haz a sad


Have you checked the box to allow them?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Have you checked the box to allow them?


Emm....


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2014)

In the wcg settings on their site. Is link or post a screen shot but I'm on my phone.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> In the wcg settings on their site. Is link or post a screen shot but I'm on my phone.



lol, I've checked before, and while I think I selected the correct settings, I'm slightly "tired after a few" so I'll check back tomorrow


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2014)

Stay thirsty my friend ;-)


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Stay thirsty my friend ;-)



Oh, I'm there...  I'm trying my hardest to manage what I can do 

Wife is calling me to bed so I'm out


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2014)

go to WCG, click on Beta Testing, make sure boxes are checked, click save


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> go to WCG, click on Beta Testing, make sure boxes are checked, click save



Man, last night I was looking everywhere except there for the Beta options.  Then again it was rather late. 
Thanks for posting that.  Yes, that's checked but still nothing.  Strange, maybe I just need to wait more.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2014)

Probably just luck of the draw.  There were 1300 in the last batch, and I think I got four.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> So team, can you maybe through a suggestion my way. I got a free broken amd a8 laptop that broke because it was jumped on by a child. I couldn't get it to show a picture through its hdmi port, so I figured the motherboard might be broken too. I took it apart and checked, the motherboard is intact and looks like it is in good condition. While apart I took of the broken screen entirely from the laptop so now it is just the keyboard body side.
> 
> Its only external video port is the hdmi. If I can fix it, I have a free low power cruncher. I am out of ideas on why it wont show a picture at the moment, so here I am picking your brains. Can anyone think of something I maybe should try?





t_ski said:


> I've seen it where a bad palm rest would keep a laptop from booting.  Can you removed it, disconnecting it completely?





james888 said:


> The touchpad? Once I figured out how to open the darn thing, I was good, and now I can take detach anything. Hp used about 30 screws when it only really need 6, at least when I put it together.





t_ski said:


> The palm rest usually means the touchpad and the entire area below the keyboard.  Depending on the brand and model of the laptop, it could be a fingerprint reader, speakers, IDK what else.  Most laptops that means the entire top of the shell around the keyboard.  Sometimes there could be a short somewhere in that.





Arjai said:


> The wires used to connect the keyboard and touchpad to the MB, are usually very small and delicate. Replace, or Sister, them and it might solve the problem.
> 
> 2cents


I tried disconnecting everything that is not apart of the main board. I literally took the mainboard out of the case and am powering it on top of a cardboard box. Still though, no signal on video. Double checked nothing looks bad, bent, or broken on the motherboard and see nothing. I have reattached everything one at a time in order of essentialness to see if I get picture, and no signal. At this point I think I should just keep the hdd and recycle the rest.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2014)

Pull the A8, If it is dead, please send it to me.

I am dreaming up an Art project of dead and fried and old CPU's.

BTW, if anyone wants to, I am collecting them. I can't say what the project is, but I think it is unique. I have done some web searches and have not found anything like what I am imagining.

An Original thought? How unlikely, right?

Anyways, PM me with your old, dead, fried or favorite unused CPU's.







I would love a pile like this^ to get started. And no, I am not thinking of melting the gold off and selling it.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 7, 2014)

The a8 is soldered. You can buy like 50 old dead c2d for like $15 btw.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> The a8 is soldered. You can buy like 50 old dead c2d for like $15 btw.


I am hoping for a variety, not all the same, and would like them to be donated. I am, at this point, unwilling to part with cash until I can run through some R&D first. Which could mean, just a thought, the people donating may get one of theirs back, as Art, or a BETA of the finished Art...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I collect CPUs. Just because I like 'em. I've got quite a bit of a collection by now.
The oldest one I've got is an early Intel 286, dated 1982 (the year they were introduced). The second-oldest I've got is a Zilog Z80, timestamped with 9th week of 1989. So these two are older than I am. (I was born in 1989-12-20)


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2014)

Vinska said:


> ...(I was born in 1989-12-20)


Sagittarius, eh?

We rock!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Sagittarius, eh?



aye...


----------



## Nordic (Jun 8, 2014)

Got my normal number of systems going again, but with some changes. I have the 2500k, g1620 celeron, my c2d 6300, and my remote a10-5800k, I have my useless remote i5-530 that gets ~50ppd, and my soon to be here quad core athlon. The x79 rig is being broken down. I am going all air for awhile as I don't have time to mess with watercooling for a few months. My gpu situation is still up in the air. Need to overclock the c2d 6300, and once received the athlon. Then hopefully I will be set for a few months till things slow down.

That little a10-laptop is really dead. The hdd wont show up at all in windows or linux. Sigh.


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2014)

Yo


Arjai said:


> Pull the A8, If it is dead, please send it to me.
> 
> I am dreaming up an Art project of dead and fried and old CPU's.
> 
> ...


Haha, I've been trying to get my hands on old CPUs too; what are you doing with yours? 


I will not be crunching or anything for a while probly; I got home today and my rig was off, started it and it shut down with CPU fan error. The pump isn't starting; I tried connecting it directly to a different power supply even, and nothing. Idk why it would fail, its not very old


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2014)

Irony said:


> Yo
> 
> Haha, I've been trying to get my hands on old CPUs too; what are you doing with yours?
> 
> ...



I can't tell because I don't want anyone stealing my idea. I think it could be cool. Plus I have been mulling about with it for some time and have a couple of Ideas for their re-use. As something else, they were not intended for.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I can't tell because I don't want anyone stealing my idea. I think it could be cool. Plus I have been mulling about with it for some time and have a couple of Ideas for their re-use. As something else, they were not intended for.


Stock intel heatsinks make great paper weights and coffee cop not stain stable thingies


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Stock intel heatsinks make great paper weights and coffee cop not stain stable thingies


Stock Intel heatsinks NEVER worked for their intended purpose!!


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 9, 2014)

PSU died. Rig out of order for at least 15 days.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> PSU died. Rig out of order for at least 15 days.


Booo!! Good luck finding a new, better, PSU!!

Maybe someone here could find one for 'ya!! 

BTW, for those counting...Corsair PSU, Dead.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Booo!! Good luck finding a new, better, PSU!!
> 
> Maybe someone here could find one for 'ya!!
> 
> BTW, for those counting...Corsair PSU, Dead.


The only psu I have had die on me so far was a corsair cx600 like his. I RMA'd it and then the RMA flamed up too.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2014)

There are too many to count, but it always seems, to me, Corsair PSU's = Dead Psu.

They make lot's of nice things, PSU's not true. IMHO.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2014)

Arjai said:


> There are too many to count, but it always seems, to me, Corsair PSU's = Dead Psu.
> 
> They make lot's of nice things, PSU's not true. IMHO.



Maybe there's just a bad batch of CX600's around?

I've been through a Corsair AX1200, HX850, TX750, TX850, TX650, CX500, CSM650, and a CX430 (x2)... all of them are still running. The only psu's I've bought that crapped out were a Silverstone Strider 600w (died after 3yrs) and a Seasonic M12 II 750 (defective- replacement runs perfectly)

EDIT- and a TX550 (forgot that one)


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> The only psu I have had die on me so far was a corsair cx600 like his. I RMA'd it and then the RMA flamed up too.


Going to get this RMA'd for the 2nd time.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Maybe there's just a bad batch of CX600's around?
> 
> I've been through a Corsair AX1200, HX850, TX750, TX850, TX650, CX500, CSM650, and a CX430 (x2)... all of them are still running. The only psu's I've bought that crapped out were a Silverstone Strider 600w (died after 3yrs) and a Seasonic M12 II 750 (defective- replacement runs perfectly)
> 
> EDIT- and a TX550 (forgot that one)


I am not saying corsair is bad, but the CX brand is their cheapest. I got my cx600 for $25 on a shell shocker.


----------



## xvi (Jun 9, 2014)

Failed PSUs in order, Enermax 450w (many years ago), BFG LS-550 (doa), BFG GS-650 (recent, need to confirm).


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2014)

I believe the CX line would have issues if ran maxed 24/7 like in a cruncher or folder.  I still have my old HX1000 that cruncher for a while and with the gpu unis, and it's still strong. Now onto a used AX1200 and I trust the same will be of this unit. 

In the beginning, I didn't understand the whole value of a psu, but now it's something that I definitely wouldn't skimp on. In fact, from here on out I'd like to get Gold rated psus only.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am not saying corsair is bad, but the CX brand is their cheapest. I got my cx600 for $25 on a shell shocker.


 
My old CX500 is in the cruncher rig that @ThE_MaD_ShOt built for the last challenge that @james888 won- had absolutely no problems with it through a couple of builds. I do run well below the rating on the unit so maybe that helps. Also, iirc @HammerON ran a CX750 in one of his rigs and ran a pretty hefty load on it for awhile.

Is CX a value line?... yes! However, it looks like the CX600's are the ones really having issues


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 9, 2014)

Plus Norton, I believe that rig I won has a CX series of power supply in it. Hasn't had a single hiccup yet.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2014)

Im running 2 corsair psus in crunching rigs and no problem what so ever. I also bought both used. I think the tx750 I got from Norton a year or two ago. Runs great. Hell I have a cheapie raidmax 600 watt in my i7 rig and it has been rock solid.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, I went over to my university this morning. All the cruncher were out. Badly out.
One word: Thunderstorms.
'nuff said.
Kept my crunchers out since friday evening. *sigh*

Also, BOINC in the computer I build for my dad somehow updated itself. [???]. And due to this update, it dropped the account for some reason. [also, ???]
Was not working for over a week 
Fixed it today, too.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Plus Norton, I believe that rig I won has a CX series of power supply in it. Hasn't had a single hiccup yet.



Your's was a NZXT Hale N 550w (BNIB) donated by @BarbaricSoul


----------



## Nordic (Jun 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> My old CX500 is in the cruncher rig that @ThE_MaD_ShOt built for the last challenge that @james888 won- had absolutely no problems with it through a couple of builds. I do run well below the rating on the unit so maybe that helps. Also, iirc @HammerON ran a CX750 in one of his rigs and ran a pretty hefty load on it for awhile.
> 
> Is CX a value line?... yes! However, it looks like the CX600's are the ones really having issues


That CX corsair in the cruncher rig I will be receiving is tried and tested. I have good faith.


----------



## hat (Jun 10, 2014)

Might rejoin the team soon... not sure how much power my 3GHz Q6600 can crank our but hey it's something...

I'd like to upgrade but I'd have a very hard time coming up with the money to do anything right now... not worth it to buy a different 775 chip and a whole platform upgrade would be rather clostly.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 11, 2014)

Main rig will be down this week-end. I will be starting to build my loop, finally. Finishing to sleeve my pump power and speed sensor this week, then it will be the time to build it!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Main rig will be down this week-end. I will be starting to build my loop, finally. Finishing to sleeve my pump power and speed sensor this week, then it will be the time to build it!



Sounds pretty awesome, share some pics with us when you finish up!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 11, 2014)

I will for sure  I can't wait to build this up. Too bad, I have no GPU in for, as my HD7970 DCU2, can't find a good used block, I doN't want to pay 130$ for xD, at that price, I will buy a used 290 and put one on it, but I will wait for next gen GPU.

XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 with Feser One Blue liquid


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Your's was a NZXT Hale N 550w (BNIB) donated by @BarbaricSoul



 Yep, just looked and your correct sir. See, old age is getting to the memory.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 11, 2014)

Was suffering through a bit of a heat wave, past couple days have seen average temps of 104F. Although I wanted to see just how well the abundance of radiator in my loop would handle extreme heat, I shut it down since I wouldnt have been able to monitor the results.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Was suffering through a bit of a heat wave, past couple days have seen average temps of 104F. Although I wanted to see just how well the abundance of radiator in my loop would handle extreme heat, I shut it down since I wouldnt have been able to monitor the results.


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2014)

LilCrunchy will be down while I try to figure out why it's so picky with memory.

It came with 5x1GB PC2-5300R. I understood when it didn't like PC2-5300F, but switching to 5x2GB PC2-5300R apparently gives eight beeps? Doesn't seem to lead back to any reasonable post code.


----------



## hat (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder... is there any sort of epilepsy research going on?


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 12, 2014)

...mmm.... Folding is somewhat related to epilepsy in the sense that some proteins seem to protect the nervous system from damage during stroke but apart from that, no.



In other news, we're doing some night time maintenance so I get the opportunity to run the part time crunchers 24/7 for a week.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dean-kreij-kortenhoven-1959-2014.201978/

I wanted to make sure that crunchers were aware of the recent loss of one of our finest members. Cancer claims another


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2014)

Finally!! Went to a place in West St. Paul, and this small-ish Asian guy, Jack, pulled my stripped screw out like magic!! This after spending three, count 'em 3, Hours trying to use the extractors I bought! 

So, now, I sporting a brand new Intel a/c Dual Band WiFi adapter!! I LOVE the 5G, Baby!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2014)

4 min.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOVE IT!!!


----------



## xvi (Jun 13, 2014)

If you want to push some serious traffic to test the link, may I suggest jPerf? Works as a client/server model. Set up one PC as a server, copy settings to a second PC as the client, hit "start". It's what we use at work to test the big links.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2014)

FYI-

We started a thread for a cruncher/folder project build in Kreij's honor:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...reij-techpowerup-plans-to-cure-cancer.202061/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2014)

@Norton , your link does not work for me.  Takes me to TPU Forums, but not to a thread.
Should be: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...reij-techpowerup-plans-to-cure-cancer.202061/


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Norton , your link does not work for me.  Takes me to TPU Forums, but not to a thread.
> Should be: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-techpowerup-plans-to-cure-cancer.202061/



fixed- Thx!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2014)

Quick question....

After reinstalling BOINC last night, it seems that all the MCM WUs I've been getting are really really short runtime WUs.   While I didn't notice this before, it's got me thinking, so is this normal for you guys?


Edit: can't be normal, this isn't good


----------



## hat (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm trying to get my Q6600 stabilized. It seems 3.6GHz in fact wasn't stable... Handbrake encodes would crash it. I'm trying 400x8 now for 3.2GHz... (previously it was 400x9 at 3.6 with 1.425v vcore, now it's 400x8 at 3.2 at 1.35v vcore). I'm wondering if 400FSB is too high for the board... but that seems unlikely, 400 isn't that much. I did pass 100 passes of IBT at 425x8 with NB and CPU VTT raised 2 notches, but now they're at default levels for 400.

It might take some time but I'm trying 100 passes at current settings and if it goes through I'll try a handbrake project and see if it survives. Once I'm sure it's stable I'll fire up WCG again.


----------



## hat (Jun 14, 2014)

Well I survived 100 passes of IBT... on to a handbrake project!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2014)

hat said:


> Well I survived 100 passes of IBT... on to a handbrake project!



Pfft, throw that baby into boinc and smile!


----------



## hat (Jun 14, 2014)

I want to be sure it's stable. The time is drawing near... 100 passes of IBT didn't crash it and Handbrake has been running a while without fail so I think it's gonna be good to go.

This makes me think though... if it can handle 400x8 then probably the motherboard isn't at fault for 3.6GHz failing. Maybe it just needs more than 1.425v vcore for 3.6GHz... maybe I got a crappy Q6600? Although it is a G0, it's 1.3125 vid, which seems on the high side... oh well, I suppose 3.2GHz is fine for now, at least I got to stay at 400FSB... a 1600MHz QDR FSB link isn't _that_ slow...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey guys, long time no see. Anyways been super busy with work stuff, and recently acquired a Supermicro H8QME-2+ motherboard with 4GB ram and 4 dual core Opteron CPUs. I have plans of building it up with six core CPUs and more RAM, and setting it up to crunch. I need to find a different case and heatsink's for it, as it's currently in a 1u case and is louder than sin.

Should be fun to mess around with. 

Edit - I'm in need of a ATX style power supply with two 8 pin CPU plugs, anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2014)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hey guys, long time no see. Anyways been super busy with work stuff, and recently acquired a Supermicro H8QME-2+ motherboard with 4GB ram and 4 dual core Opteron CPUs. I have plans of building it up with six core CPUs and more RAM, and setting it up to crunch. I need to find a different case and heatsink's for it, as it's currently in a 1u case and is louder than sin.
> 
> Should be fun to mess around with.
> 
> Edit - I'm in need of a ATX style power supply with two 8 pin CPU plugs, anyone have recommendations?


Good to see you back!!

I believe this to be a decent price and should(?) be enough for your needs.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014

Amazon can't beat that price...http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ld-keywords=Corsair ATX 860 psu&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 14, 2014)

like me I don't think he ever left.

or right correct.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2014)

xvi said:


> If you want to push some serious traffic to test the link, may I suggest jPerf? Works as a client/server model. Set up one PC as a server, copy settings to a second PC as the client, hit "start". It's what we use at work to test the big links.


At the Coffee Shop? LOL, I would either fry the perilously taped together network, or get banned for stealing everyone's bandwidth.

Hmmm, nope. Neither of those two scenarios benefit me.


----------



## hat (Jun 14, 2014)

Up and running again with my Q6600 sitting at 3.2GHz. It passed IBT and Handbrake didn't crash it so I suppose that's stable.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2014)

Radical_Edward said:


> Edit - I'm in need of a ATX style power supply with two 8 pin CPU plugs, anyone have recommendations?



My LEPA G900 that I've had for two years has dual EPS 8 pin connectors, used them both when I had an EVGA P55 FTW motherboard for several months. They seem to be obsolete though and there are probably better alternatives now anyway.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2014)

About 2 hours ago, I dumped my entire queue, 2.5 days worth.

4 plus pages of results w/ 9 Pending Validation. Could be a good night for the Arjai!  



Plus a few more WU's due to finish before tonight! 

Hmmm, when does Free-dc update, a couple times a day, right?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2014)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hey guys, long time no see. Anyways been super busy with work stuff, and recently acquired a Supermicro *H8QME-2+* motherboard with 4GB ram and 4 dual core Opteron CPUs. I have plans of building it up with six core CPUs and more RAM, and setting it up to crunch. I need to find a different case and heatsink's for it, as it's currently in a 1u case and is louder than sin.
> 
> Should be fun to mess around with.
> 
> Edit - I'm in need of a ATX style power supply with two 8 pin CPU plugs, anyone have recommendations?


ugh, proprietary form factor.  That may be hard to find a case that will work, especially for a reasonable price.
2-8 pin: Some Enermax and Seasonic have those or that option. (those are just the ones that I happen to know of - not meant to be an exhaustive list)


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ugh, proprietary form factor.  That may be hard to find a case that will work, especially for a reasonable price.
> 2-8 pin: Some Enermax and Seasonic have those or that option. (those are just the ones that I happen to know of - not meant to be an exhaustive list)



The Seasonic S12G 750 is probably the cheapest one you will find with 2x 8pin connectors ($99 atm)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151138

BBB is correct, the list is pretty small, but they are out there....


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> The Seasonic S12G 750 is probably the cheapest one you will find with 2x 8pin connectors ($99 atm)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151138
> 
> BBB is correct, the list is pretty small, but they are out there....


2 reviews. One of them bad.

That's about par for the Seasonic Course!! 

What is wrong with this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh there is nothing wrong with that Corsair AX power supply! They are great. 

That Seasonic on the other hand is $80 less. Depends on the budget that RE has I suppose.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 15, 2014)

as I said, I am posting some pictures 



























When fully done I'll post a last picture of the setup 

edit: ergg picture didn't went to the good order xD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, I'm back from Vacation. Just swapped the i7-870 to Linux and looking to see what output it will conjure up now. Was getting close to 4k with Win7 Ultimate. It's amazing what a bios update will do for stability(especially a corrupted bios).


----------



## t_ski (Jun 15, 2014)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hey guys, long time no see. Anyways been super busy with work stuff, and recently acquired a Supermicro H8QME-2+ motherboard with 4GB ram and 4 dual core Opteron CPUs. I have plans of building it up with six core CPUs and more RAM, and setting it up to crunch. I need to find a different case and heatsink's for it, as it's currently in a 1u case and is louder than sin.
> 
> Should be fun to mess around with.
> 
> Edit - I'm in need of a ATX style power supply with two 8 pin CPU plugs, anyone have recommendations?


If you have a PSU that can supply enough power, just get some 4-pin molex to 8-pin adapters or an 8-pin Y-adapter.  That's what I did on each of my Supermicro dual 1366 boards and they work fine.  In fact, one of them is cobbled together with splices and wire nuts. :/


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2014)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL YOU DADS! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Oh there is nothing wrong with that Corsair AX power supply! They are great.
> 
> That Seasonic on the other hand is $80 less. Depends on the budget that RE has I suppose.



This Seasonic 620w has dual 8 pin connectors for $65 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 18, 2014)

Got the PSU replaced yesterday. Quick service from Corsair.

but now the HDD with the OS installed failed.

Going for an upgrade. Placed an order for a Samsung EVO 120 GB for OS drive and 2 TB segate for other data.
Its funny both the drives are costing the same.


----------



## Irony (Jun 18, 2014)

I got my hands on a new pump, been so busy I haven't had time to install it. Hopefully should be up and running in the next couple days


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2014)

Anybody know where I can get a WIN7 SP1 pro/Ultimate 64bit, cheap?

I have decided that I have spent enough time fooling with my brother's computer. Fresh install is the obvious cure.

However, his OS was preinstalled on his Acer laptop. He has Home Premium but, I prefer the others.

I am booked for time and really should be in bed right now, gotta do the numbers post still! Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

PM me if you have a copy you are willing to part with, also!


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 19, 2014)

System up and running.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2014)

I have my three crunchers on an 8-port 10/100 switch, with the uplink going to a gig switch 25 feet away.  The 10/100 switch decided to die yesterday, but I was able to take the uplink cable and go to my 4P cruncher.  Brought home another 10/100 switch and swapped things around so they are all online again.  At least I had the buffer full, and I should have some nice numbers tomorrow


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2014)

Still need some help finding a cheap WIN7 link or a cheap disk. PLEASE!! I have one offer, can anybody beat $50? My bro is on a fixed income.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 20, 2014)

Why not reuse the license your bro has now?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to say hi. I've been in the hospital for a few days and haven't been as active, though I've browsed a little bit. It's easier to browse on my Phone than to type, as the right arm with the IV keeps upsetting me.

So turns out I've had a bout of acute sigmoid diverticulitis and it was complicated  by a slight micro perforation. No surgery at this point, but I'm stuck here til the scans show it healed up, which I'm hoping will be today. Need to talk to the GI Doc hopefully in the early am today; yesterday the GI doc woke me up at 6am and started talking medical while I was trying to wake up 

Anyway, I may not be active much til I'm back home since it's less comfortable, but I'll be back soon! And when I get back home, I have a new Project I'll be working on that I'll be sharing with the team soon 

Til later


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 21, 2014)

oooooh snap! Get well soon, man!
Hope it goes all fine for You!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say hi. I've been in the hospital for a few days and haven't been as active, though I've browsed a little bit. It's easier to browse on my Phone than to type, as the right arm with the IV keeps upsetting me.
> 
> So turns out I've had a bout of acute sigmoid diverticulitis and it was complicated  by a slight micro perforation. No surgery at this point, but I'm stuck here til the scans show it healed up, which I'm hoping will be today. Need to talk to the GI Doc hopefully in the early am today; yesterday the GI doc woke me up at 6am and started talking medical while I was trying to wake up
> 
> ...




Damn bro! You get well very soon man. We need ya around for our team.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say hi. I've been in the hospital for a few days and haven't been as active, though I've browsed a little bit. It's easier to browse on my Phone than to type, as the right arm with the IV keeps upsetting me.
> 
> So turns out I've had a bout of acute sigmoid diverticulitis and it was complicated  by a slight micro perforation. No surgery at this point, but I'm stuck here til the scans show it healed up, which I'm hoping will be today. Need to talk to the GI Doc hopefully in the early am today; yesterday the GI doc woke me up at 6am and started talking medical while I was trying to wake up
> 
> ...



Get better soon Bud!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2014)

I hope you get well soon manofthem. You are in my prayers buddy.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 22, 2014)

Get well soon.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 22, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Still need some help finding a cheap WIN7 link or a cheap disk. PLEASE!! I have one offer, can anybody beat $50? My bro is on a fixed income.



If you're in a pinch, you can install W7 without a key and you'll have 30 days to activate. You can extend that up to 3 times if you do a re-arm. 

Just remember to press Next when the installer ask for a key; if you press omit you'll only have 3 days. Also uncheck the "Automatically activate Windows when connected to the internet" checkbox in the same screen.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2014)

Found a program that does an activation through KMS sites. Apparently, for the last six years, Microsoft has not closed the hole allowing for these sites to be accessed and the product code for your version is located and installed.

So, since I got him into Safe Mode, quite the chore, I talked him through a factory reset. That should solve some issues. Then, in a week or so, depending on me and the snail mail, I will send him an iso of Win 7 Pro and a copy of the windows down loader and boom, fresh, FRESH, install of a much better OS than Home Premium. Pro has some editing tools that home doesn't and thus can be streamlined a bit more.

I am looking forward to that, in a weird way. 

Anyways, I am now waiting for him to get through the "Factory Reset". Then it is still a few hours of updates and downloads before we are ready to set a good restore point. If all works as planned I can put the Pro Upgrade off for a bit, I love my brother but, it is a chore getting him to shut up long enough to listen to instructions.

He got us to this point by not following a very clear instruction, Do NOT allow anyone Remote Access to your computer, except me!!

Well, he thought he was talking to a Verizon rep and ended up completely effin' screwed!

I cleaned up what I could and then, somehow, he gave Windows Media Center complete control of everything, by default.

Meaning, nothing would open, including the Control Panel control of Windows Features!!

So, it is now 5 hours later and we have a fresh factory setting going down.

This will undoubtedly last into tomorrow!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say hi. I've been in the hospital for a few days and haven't been as active, though I've browsed a little bit. It's easier to browse on my Phone than to type, as the right arm with the IV keeps upsetting me.
> 
> So turns out I've had a bout of acute sigmoid diverticulitis and it was complicated  by a slight micro perforation. No surgery at this point, but I'm stuck here til the scans show it healed up, which I'm hoping will be today. Need to talk to the GI Doc hopefully in the early am today; yesterday the GI doc woke me up at 6am and started talking medical while I was trying to wake up
> 
> ...


Get well buddy!!

Just read up on it and it seems that it is a fairly common ailment that has a nearly 100% survival rate, in our western culture.

Enjoy the low fiber diet, then start eating more nuts and corn!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2014)

From the Wiki page,



> *Diet[edit]*
> Foods such as seeds, nuts, and corn were, in the past, _thought_ by many health care professionals to cause or worsen diverticulitis.[4]However, there is no evidence that suggests the avoidance of nuts and seeds prevents the progression of diverticulosis to an acute case of diverticulitis.[5] It appears that a higher intake of nuts and corn could in fact help to avoid diverticulitis in adult males.[5]


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say hi. I've been in the hospital for a few days and haven't been as active, though I've browsed a little bit. It's easier to browse on my Phone than to type, as the right arm with the IV keeps upsetting me.
> 
> So turns out I've had a bout of acute sigmoid diverticulitis and it was complicated  by a slight micro perforation. No surgery at this point, but I'm stuck here til the scans show it healed up, which I'm hoping will be today. Need to talk to the GI Doc hopefully in the early am today; yesterday the GI doc woke me up at 6am and started talking medical while I was trying to wake up
> 
> ...


You know - it's weird: the word diverticulitis popped into my head about 6 or 7 hours ago, which puts it about the same time you posted this.

Take it easy, Matt.  There's nothing more important than your health


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 23, 2014)

I already said it in another thread and I still say that nurse is bad news


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say hi. I've been in the hospital for a few days and haven't been as active, though I've browsed a little bit. It's easier to browse on my Phone than to type, as the right arm with the IV keeps upsetting me.
> 
> So turns out I've had a bout of acute sigmoid diverticulitis and it was complicated  by a slight micro perforation. No surgery at this point, but I'm stuck here til the scans show it healed up, which I'm hoping will be today. Need to talk to the GI Doc hopefully in the early am today; yesterday the GI doc woke me up at 6am and started talking medical while I was trying to wake up
> 
> ...


Get well soon, buddy!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey  guys, I appreciate all the kind words and thoughts: Thanks! 


I'm home finally and I'm so happy to be here, except my Internet isn't working and still need 2 weeks of IV antibiotics.  Well,  I exchanged the modem at Comcast,  and it's still not working, so a tech needs to come and see what's the wonk with it. Ah well, just more nonsense

Now that I'm home, I started a new project that I'll be sharing soon. It won't be running for a little bit, especially with the Internet not working now, but it'll be coming along with some  pics to follow


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 23, 2014)

So awesome that your home bro!!! 

Hmm, can't wait to see what the new project is.


----------



## hat (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking to stabilize 425x8 - 3.4GHz... the chip just buckles at 3.6, even with 1.45v. Can't go much higher than that...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> So awesome that your home bro!!!
> 
> Hmm, can't wait to see what the new project is.



Thanks bro  


Let's say that the project is an addition to my crunchers.  I'm going to have to do some rearranging with what I have here to but I'm kind of stuck til the Internet is back up, stupid Comcast. I took a few pics that I'll post, again, when the Internet is back. That also accounts for my lack of crunching for a few days.

I actually have both pcs turned off for the first time in forever   It's amazing how lost I am without the my connection to the internet.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2014)

Breathing into a paper bag?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 24, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Breathing into a paper bag?



 Yea, withdraws and shit! I can fully understand that MoT


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2014)

Internet is back up and I'm crunching again!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 25, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Internet is back up and I'm crunching again!




Well its about damn time..................Bhahahahaha


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, finally got the project pc up and running, and time to share a few pics.  It's outfitted with a few goodies at the moment, but it's still slacking in some areas.   A 4790 and MSI H97M G43, a Seasonic 660 Platinum PSU to start out with.  It should be up and crunching for the majority of the time, barring any issues


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesomesauce!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2014)

Does that MSI motherboard come with the magic expanding expansion slots?
Motherboard before adding 2x 2 slot GPU's: (7 expansion slots)




After adding GPU's: (9 expansion slots)





And I like MSI!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does that MSI motherboard come with the magic expanding expansion slots?
> Motherboard before adding 2x 2 slot GPU's: (7 expansion slots)
> 
> 
> ...



 No, I have the little jit version


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sweet MoT!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> No, I have the little jit version


Well, actually it is:


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Nordic (Jun 26, 2014)

@manofthem, those 4790 non k's arn't a bad crunching choice. Has a high stock clock. If your board allowed undervolting, it might get some amazing ppd/watt.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> @manofthem, those 4790 non k's arn't a bad crunching choice. Has a high stock clock. If your board allowed undervolting, it might get some amazing ppd/watt.



Yes good sir, that's the plan.  I'm not familiar with the H97 yet, but I'll be checking it out very soon.  I'd like to hit the max turbo with as little voltage, and I'd consider a win.  As it is now, it hits 83C on stock settings and stock cooler, so that's a no go for me.  If I had to, I could delid it, but hopefully I can score an AIO cooler than will threat it better than the cheap crap stock cooler that's on it now.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yes good sir, that's the plan.  I'm not familiar with the H97 yet, but I'll be checking it out very soon.  I'd like to hit the max turbo with as little voltage, and I'd consider a win.  As it is now, it hits 83C on stock settings and stock cooler, so that's a no go for me.  If I had to, I could delid it, but hopefully I can score an AIO cooler than will threat it better than the cheap crap stock cooler that's on it now.


Do not delid the 4790. I thought one of the key features was it was soldered instead of having tim.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> Do not delid the 4790. I thought one of the key features was it was soldered instead of having tim.



Oh I don't even know lol. I would have checked into it first so I would have avoided a costly  mistake, but thanks for the heads up regardless 

Very preliminary testing has dropped voltage from 1.144 to 1.12 (83c to 79c, hottest core), and it seems to be ok. Obviously overnight running will tell the tale in full.


Edit: quick gander looks like the 4790 refresh is not soldered, and only the new Devils Canyon 4790k has a better Tim job. Whatevs, I think the combination of undervolting and a little aio cooler will work nicely. 

Edit 2: Will be overnight testing 1.096v (1.08v in bios) which yields 78C so far.  I can live with that for now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well guys bad news on the crunching home front.... Today at work my i7 cruncher shutdown all of a sudden and never would come back up. I opened the case and tested the ram and video cards one by one. The only way I could get it to boot is to reset the CMOS but once you reset it and restart the PC it would fail to post until you reset the CMOS again... I finally got it to flash the newest version of the bios but that did not fix it. Also first thing I seen when I opened the case is that the H50 I have had for years has been leaking from one of the RAD ports... Right now its down and only cruncher I have running is the I3. I am going to find my air cooler and install it for now but the motherboard has something wrong with it and I cannot figure out why. I am going to try one last test tomorrow with another PSU to see if its a power issue and if it is not then I will be in NEED of a x58 motherboard to get me back up. I have a laptop SATA hard drive for sale and if you see anyone needing it or find a cheapish X58 board it would be SUPER AWESOME..


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys bad news on the crunching home front.... Today at work my i7 cruncher shutdown all of a sudden and never would come back up. I opened the case and tested the ram and video cards one by one. The only way I could get it to boot is to reset the CMOS but once you reset it and restart the PC it would fail to post until you reset the CMOS again... I finally got it to flash the newest version of the bios but that did not fix it. Also first thing I seen when I opened the case is that the H50 I have had for years has been leaking from one of the RAD ports... Right now its down and only cruncher I have running is the I3. I am going to find my air cooler and install it for now but the motherboard has something wrong with it and I cannot figure out why. I am going to try one last test tomorrow with another PSU to see if its a power issue and if it is not then I will be in NEED of a x58 motherboard to get me back up. I have a laptop SATA hard drive for sale and if you see anyone needing it or find a cheapish X58 board it would be SUPER AWESOME..



I have an EVGA X58 SLI micro but it's currently not running- I saw some burnt traces on the back of the board between the socket and memory slots and the cpu pins should be checked.

If you have soldering skills and manage to fix it then you have a pretty decent board (saw them going for $150+ on ebay)- PM if interested


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> I have an EVGA X58 SLI micro but it's currently not running- I saw some burnt traces on the back of the board between the socket and memory slots and the cpu pins should be checked.
> 
> If you have soldering skills and manage to fix it then you have a pretty decent board (saw them going for $150+ on ebay)- PM if interested



I may try that, I am decent on the soldering part. Let me do some testing tomorrow, I just went through and found everything to install my air cooler (besides fan clips which I will use a rubber band lol). If the PSU fixes it then I will be in the market for PSU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok did some more testing and its the PSU. It sucks too case this one was a OCZ Stealth 850W. I now have a backup power supply running on the machine but I will need to replace it soon 

SUX


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok did some more testing and its the PSU. It sucks too case this one was a OCZ Stealth 850W. I now have a backup power supply running on the machine but I will need to replace it soon
> 
> SUX


 
It is easier to replace a psu than a board though, especially an X58 one!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yea, Also want to mention that I have a nice laptop SATA drive in my FS thread if anyone might have a reliable PSU to swap. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> It is easier to replace a psu than a board though, especially an X58 one!



Yea, amen to that Norton! X58's are getting pretty tough and expensive to find these days.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, amen to that Norton! X58's are getting pretty tough and expensive to find these days.


 
Got my eye out for one myself.... I have an i7-930 that's upset that it's missing out on the crunching party!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2014)

This sure is tempting. (USA)
SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 2.5" 64GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) *Today only*: $39


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This sure is tempting. (USA)
> SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 2.5" 64GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) *Today only*: $39



Was looking at the same thing


----------



## Nordic (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice find. I am finally good on hdd/ssd's. The little voice tells me to get them though. I am strong. I am.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2014)

Well tomorrow is going to be a very low day for me.  The guys are coming over for a little LAN party, and all crunching will be stopped; pc 2 and 3 will be off, and main pc will be gaming. 

I'll resume tomorrow night, but it'll likely be pretty late in the evening.  I got the chips, pretzels, Wild Cherry Pepsi... the staples of an awesome LAN party, and the other guys are bringing some other stuff like beer and bagel bites!!!  Unfortunately I can't have any beer or alcohol because of the medication I'm temporarily on, which kind of sucks, but it's going to be fun regardless 

Just thought I'd share


----------



## Nordic (Jun 28, 2014)

I should be up in points the following days. By c2d 6300, although low in points was down for a few days do to a cooling problem. Now it is back up, and pushing the limits of its cooling with an overclock. My msi p67 gd53 was refusing to overclock my 2500k. I updated the bios and now all is good at 4.4ghz.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well tomorrow is going to be a very low day for me.  The guys are coming over for a little LAN party, and all crunching will be stopped; pc 2 and 3 will be off, and main pc will be gaming.
> 
> I'll resume tomorrow night, but it'll likely be pretty late in the evening.  I got the chips, pretzels, Wild Cherry Pepsi... the staples of an awesome LAN party, and the other guys are bringing some other stuff like beer and bagel bites!!!  Unfortunately I can't have any beer or alcohol because of the medication I'm temporarily on, which kind of sucks, but it's going to be fun regardless
> 
> Just thought I'd share


Okay, have some fun, but don't make it a habit!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 28, 2014)

Gonna switch one of the L412s to Linux and see how it goes. If I see a decent increase I'll switch the other too.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well tomorrow is going to be a very low day for me.  The guys are coming over for a little LAN party, and all crunching will be stopped; pc 2 and 3 will be off, and main pc will be gaming.
> 
> I'll resume tomorrow night, but it'll likely be pretty late in the evening.  I got the chips, pretzels, Wild Cherry Pepsi... the staples of an awesome LAN party, and the other guys are bringing some other stuff like beer and bagel bites!!!  Unfortunately I can't have any beer or alcohol because of the medication I'm temporarily on, which kind of sucks, but it's going to be fun regardless
> 
> Just thought I'd share




Oh man, I miss gaming at LAN parties! Tons of fun. Hope ya had an awesome time bro.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2014)

We have some nasty thunderstorms going on right now, and power has gone out 4 times in the last 20 minutes. I powered down all rigs 



stinger608 said:


> Oh man, I miss gaming at LAN parties! Tons of fun. Hope ya had an awesome time bro.



It was a lot of fun!  We played a lot of Far Cry 3 coop for the first time, and we threw in a little Nazi Zombie Army 2.  Far Cry 3 had a few issues unfortunately, like 2 of us had the game crash and one time the game jinked up and we couldn't proceed, so we had to restart it.

Had I been able to drink, I think it would have been a tad better


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 2, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, amen to that Norton! X58's are getting pretty tough and expensive to find these days.


I just put my X58 UD5 into temporary retirement  since I got some new toy - 4790k on a Maximus VII with a NH-D15. AIDA64 says max 70 C @ 4.6 GHz and 1.275 V (100 % fan). It runs at 60 C crunching @ 900 rpm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 2, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I just put my X58 UD5 into temporary retirement  since I got some new toy - 4790k on a Maximus VII with a NH-D15. AIDA64 says max 70 C @ 4.6 GHz and 1.275 V (100 % fan). It runs at 60 C crunching @ 900 rpm.



If you ever get tired of that X58 board I know a good home for it .....


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 2, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you ever get tired of that X58 board I know a good home for it .....


It will be a spare for my two other X58 systems......


----------



## Bow (Jul 2, 2014)

Its hot and humid, only crunching after dark for the next few days.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

Bow said:


> Its hot and humid, only crunching after dark for the next few days.



Pretty nasty here too so I'm cutting back my other FX-8350 rig that I have at home... still have 2 rigs going at home and 2 rigs at the remote sites so my ppd shouldn't drop too much.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 3, 2014)

hey guys, i need a suggestion.
Do you think a Celeron 1037U would be holding the HD7770 GPU (PCIE-X8 slot) for Folding.

I have spare HD7770 lying around and i am thinking of putting it to good use.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> hey guys, i need a suggestion.
> Do you think a Celeron 1037U would be holding the HD7770 GPU (PCIE-X8 slot) for Folding.
> 
> I have spare HD7770 lying around and i am thinking of putting it to good use.


Sure it will. I did a test with a "slow" and and fast CPU. The 3.3 GHz did 99 % of the 4.6 GHz when it comes to folding.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 3, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Sure it will. I did a test with a "slow" and and fast CPU. The 3.3 GHz did 99 % of the 4.6 GHz when it comes to folding.


Do you mean almost double points at 4.6 GHz compare to 3.3GHz?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Do you mean almost double points at 4.6 GHz compare to 3.3GHz?


First thing first - we are talking about folding not crunching right? As I wrote I get 99% points at 3.3 GHz of what I get at 4.6 GHz. Did I mention double any where?


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 3, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> First thing first - we are talking about folding not crunching right? As I wrote I get 99% points at 3.3 GHz of what I get at 4.6 GHz. Did I mention double any where?


Sorry about that.

and i was talking about folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 3, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> and i was talking about folding.


In other words....you will be fine with the 1037u feeding the HD7770.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2014)

Nothing says cryptocurrency crash like getting two (severely used) 7950s for $180+s&h.  I think I'll soon join the Folding ranks. 


Is folding affected by using a 32bit or 64bit OS? Can I Fold without diverging a CPU to it?

edit: wrong thread


----------



## manofthem (Jul 3, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Nothing says cryptocurrency crash like getting two (severely used) 7950s for $180+s&h.  I think I'll soon join the Folding ranks.
> 
> 
> Is folding affected by using a 32bit or 64bit OS? Can I Fold without diverging a CPU to it?
> ...



There are some awesome deals going on on AMD cards!  While folding, you need to dedicate a core to each gpu, and while I don't know if that "core" really means core, I put 1 thread to each gpu.  Not sure about 32/64bit

Unfortunately for me, I kind of put WCG ahead of F@H because my power bill went crazy high while folding lol   The 7770 is still folding since it barely draws power.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2014)

I'll use a 7950 for an FX8350 build, the other will fold


----------



## hat (Jul 4, 2014)

Reaching for 3.6GHz again... IBT doesn't crash or fail, my computer simply turns off. Temps too high? They were up in the low 80s... I dusted my case out a little what I could with a can of compressed air (I really need to get a shop vac)...


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 4, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Nothing says cryptocurrency crash like getting two (severely used) 7950s for $180+s&h.  I think I'll soon join the Folding ranks.
> 
> 
> Is folding affected by using a 32bit or 64bit OS? Can I Fold without diverging a CPU to it?
> ...


To the 32/64 question I'm blank but I see a minute decrease (1% or so) going from a fast CPU to a slow and less than that going from 16X to 8X . Going from a slow HD to a fast SSD makes not difference. Yes you need to reserve one core/thread for folding regardless of the GPU being red or green. The 7950s can make +110k PPD each so welcome to folding


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 4, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> but I see a minute decrease (1% or so) going from a fast CPU to a slow



mmm... I think I'll use my spare C60 board then.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 4, 2014)

I've seen some decreases on K8 systems folding on Tahitis, at least in the estimated PPD, about 20-30K loss per card. This includes a single core s754 3400+ 2.4GHz running one HD 7950 and a s939  X2 4400+ 2.2GHz with an HD 7950 + HD 7970, both running Windows 7 and 2GB DDR, even though the CPUs don't seem loaded much beyond the start of the WU.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 4, 2014)

Do you think using a lower GPU would make a better macth? I could use my HTPC's 7870 instead... or would the 7950 perform better even with the handicap?

I'm thinking about making a "folding box" using a slim mATX case I have lying around. The 7950s come with PCIe risers so I could install the mITX C60 board and the GPU lying on its back beside it.

Another question, does the folder GPU need to be the primary GPU? I would use the IGP to display.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 4, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Do you think using a lower GPU would make a better macth? I could use my HTPC's 7870 instead... or would the 7950 perform better even with the handicap?
> 
> I'm thinking about making a "folding box" using a slim mATX case I have lying around. The 7950s come with PCIe risers so I could install the mITX C60 board and the GPU lying on its back beside it.
> 
> Another question, does the folder GPU need to be the primary GPU? I would use the IGP to display.



It's worth a try, I'm honestly not sure why the K8 systems handicapped the cards when the CPU usage was generally low after the first few minutes. I wish I had a more scientific answer though, but when I moved the Radeons off the A8N32-SLI which was not crunching to a 3770K crunching at 87.5% with 4GB DDR3-1333 on an ASRock Z77 Extreme6, I instantly saw estimates of 250-270K PPD and have continued to do so, when the 7950 only estimated 90K on the 3400+/ASRock K8NF6P and the A8N32-SLI was hanging around 200K.

I usually use IGPs on whatever rigs I can, my dad's using a 3000HD on a 2600K while folding a 7770, mother's office computer is folding on two GTX 460s while using the Radeon HD 3300 (790GX IGP) and can't run AMD GPUs in there due to AMD's idiotic driver fork (though I could try modded drivers), etc.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a problem with getting new jobs on a fairly new rig (172 results returned). It doesn't matter what I put in as buffer value I keep getting the message - Don't need.  Well at least I now know that the rig idles at 88 W with a 7970.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I have a problem with getting new jobs on a fairly new rig (172 results returned). It doesn't matter what I put in as buffer value I keep getting the message - Don't need.  Well at least I now know that the rig idles at 88 W with a 7970.  Any thoughts?



Not sure what's going on there... I just dumped some work on the i3-2100 rig and had no issues ( 14 wu's reported, 14 wu's received). Did you try to remove the project then add it back in?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> Not sure what's going on there... I just dumped some work on the i3-2100 rig and had no issues ( 14 wu's reported, 14 wu's received). Did you try to remove the project then add it back in?


Thx but it didn't work. I tried four times, with different profiles (work, default ect) that include all the active projects. It is a shame since it was a good WCG chip but now it will rest until it get cold and then do some assistance to 2x7970 folding. A bit of overkill, I could have used my i7-920 for that.

Edit: Posted on the WCG forum and one guy suggested to copy the start-up log to same. When I booted up it downloaded new work. Go figure.

All new installs takes a few days to land on a steady point/hr figure. This one started out very good (48.5 point/hour/tread for the first 10 "days") but is now down to 32.5. My e8400 @ 3.8 GHz does more and less the same. Hmm. 4.59 Ghz 4790k let me down a bit.


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2014)

Might hit 3.6GHz... IBT is passing, OCCT is passing... at lower vcore than I tried before too! I raised NB and CPU VTT two notches, as I've done for higher FSB speeds in the past. I didn't think I would need to for 400x9 as I didn't for 400x8 but perhaps I do... we'll see after more extensive testing.


----------



## hat (Jul 7, 2014)

I win! I've hit 3.6 stable... as stable as stable can be anyways. The test of time remains to be taken but I have passed 100 iterations of LinX (maxed out problem size) and I have passed 10 hours prime95 blend (I chose LinX and prime95 as my testing tools over IBT and OCCT at some point yesterday during the testing process)

It took NB and CPU VTT +2 notches (1.41v/1.3v respectively I believe) and 1.4125v vcore to accomplish this without any sort of error, bsod, crash or anything. Max temp was 73c, during LinX. prime95 pushes it to the high 50s/low 60s. 

To anyone who may have been reading my bantering about my OC adventures here in this thread and may be interested... this Q6600 is a G0, though it is a clunkier 1.3125 VID model.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Nothing says cryptocurrency crash like getting two (severely used) 7950s for $180+s&h.  I think I'll soon join the Folding ranks.


There has not been a crash. Price is still $600. Gpu's are obsolete for mining in all currencies.





AND!
Pictures will come soon of a new rig I have sitting near me. I am not sure I will have time to properly play with it till the weekend though. Can anyone guess what it is? I know @ThE_MaD_ShOt can.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2014)

james888 said:


> There has not been a crash. Price is still $600. Gpu's are obsolete for mining in all currencies.



ok, GPU cryptocurrency minning crash... still insane prices. Got a Powercolor 7970 Vortex for $124  Going by the rest of the guy's auctions, he's parting with an X58 system so it wasn't used for crypto  (not that that's a bad thing but one could need replacement fans).

Gonna switch the 7870 on my HTPC for a 7950 and the Vortex will go into my 8350 build. It'll be a nice color match with the Corsair fans


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> ok, GPU cryptocurrency minning crash... still insane prices. Got a Powercolor 7970 Vortex for $124  Going by the rest of the guy's auctions, he's parting with an X58 system so it wasn't used for crypto  (not that that's a bad thing but one could need replacement fans).
> 
> Gonna switch the 7870 on my HTPC for a 7950 and the Vortex will go into my 8350 build. It'll be a nice color match with the Corsair fans



Nice deals! 

Can you get the X58 board for a good price?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2014)

All his auctions ended about the same time so no.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2014)

Desktop's down, I just installed the 280X, but the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer that has been slowly running dry is now, well, dry after leaving my computer off for just 15 minutes to swap cards. The pump/block is the highest point in the loop, so the pump won't prime anymore. Guess I need to go find my TPC-812 or a new watercooler, don't think I can really fix this one.

EDIT: Took a shower and decided to tilt my Define XL onto its back, and possibly broke the bottom dust filter, but it managed to prime itself after a few minutes and I was relieved when the pump grew quieter and finally stopped rattling. It buys me some time to figure out what to do at least, and at least the Haswell survived extreme throttling at 125c (horrific, I'm well aware, and likely shaved some life off of the chip).


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2014)

Grab some distilled water and slice it up! Why buy a new car just because the old one ran out of gas?


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> Grab some distilled water and slice it up! Why buy a new car just because the old one ran out of gas?


 
^^^ This! 

No reason to give up on the cooler just because it needs to be refilled! Find the service port, add coolant/distilled water, and put it back to work.

Plan B- RMA the thing and get a replacement.... there's a Tt rep on the forum that's helped out a whole bunch of members here


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2014)

Do Asetek AIO coolers have service ports? Also, I am not the original owner and I'm using different fans, just threw out one of the original fans as it seized up. It would be neat to refill it, though I just have Prestone yellow car coolant available right now, and not sure how I can safely remove the existing tubing and put it back on.


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2014)

Could do what I did with an old cooler. Slice the cable down the middle, stick in a plastic tee, plum it up to a reservoir.







Edit: That's a *big ol' negative *on using car coolant, from what I hear. Someone may say otherwise and if so, they're probably smarter than me, so trust them instead. It does have some things you want in your loop, like glycol (anti-bacterial?), but I think some of the other things are not as good.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, before I do anything with the cooler, I'll need to get these things figured out, like the tubing diameter and what liquid to use (is plain distilled water fine, or where would I get replacement water cooler grade Propylene Glycol?)


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, before I do anything with the cooler, I'll need to get these things figured out, like the tubing diameter and what liquid to use (is plain distilled water fine, or where would I get replacement water cooler grade Propylene Glycol?)


Talking about glycol made me a bit curious. I found this: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/ethylene-propylene-glycol-d_904.html

WalMart has a bottle of what appears to be Ethylene Glycol in distilled water for ~$25. I'm currently looking for a less expensive alternative. Distilled is typically just fine, but you might get some bacteria growth. PT Nuke is the generally accepted option followed by a silver kill coil. Water wetter is the other well liked addition, which where the glycol comes in. I don't think the glycol has any antibacterial properties.
Speaking of which, I need to clean my loop. I'm running straight distilled and I've ended up with more discoloration than I'd like to admit. Took about 6 months.

Edit: Google-fu found these, so I am eating my words
http://www.overclock.net/t/401891/regular-car-coolant-for-pc
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?133792-Can-i-use-CAR-coolant-in-PC-loop


Commercial products have mainly glycol and say to mix with distilled water.


			
				Swiftech HydrX PM Coolant said:
			
		

> Ethylene glycol 3 to 4%, Potassium 2-ethylhexanoate 2 to 3%, Para-hydroxybenzoic acid 0.15 to 0.5%, Diethylene glycol 0.1 to 0.15%


Ethylhexanoate is.. uh.. Wiki for hexane says "They are widely used as cheap, relatively safe, largely unreactive, and easily evaporated non-polar solvents." ..so, uh, okay.
Para-hydroxybenzoic acid "is isomeric with 2-hydroxybenzoic acid, known as salicylic acid, a precursor to aspirin." so you can, I don't know, drink it if you get a headache.
Diethylene glycol, "A dilute solution of diethylene glycol can also be used as a coolant; however, ethylene glycol is much more commonly used. Most ethylene glycol antifreeze contains a few percent diethylene glycol, present as an inadvertent byproduct of ethylene glycol production."

The main point being commercial solutions shouldn't be too terribly mysterious.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 8, 2014)

On my first watercooling loop, I did use regular antifreeze.  It was an aluminum block and a copper rad, so I used it partially for corrosion prevention.  IIRC, some Tt or Zalmn watercoolers do used mixed metals, so do a little research on yours.


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2014)

I seem to be rock solid... I've been running Handbrake all day and that has failed to crash the system. I sort of use Handbrake as a test because it's crashed my system before. I may or may not have used IBT to test it at that time, but if I did I'm sure I didn't run it like I ran LinX this time around (maxed out ram).

I used Handbrake to convert a project I've already done, but the first time I had it set to very fast... this time I have it set to slower. There are 7 pending episodes left to convert. I'm gonna let it finish since I'm curious to see what differences I can spot between very fast and slower... not much quality wise I'm sure since I'm coming from already compressed AVI files anyway, but I'm curious about filesize mostly...

Since the system has passed my tests it'll be time to restart WCG soon... at 3.6GHz. Better than 3.0 or 3.2... I'll make up for lost time eventually with the boosted speed.


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> On my first watercooling loop, I did use regular antifreeze.  It was an aluminum block and a copper rad, so I used it partially for corrosion prevention.  IIRC, some Tt or Zalmn watercoolers do used mixed metals, so do a little research on yours.



10% car antifreeze/90% distilled water
*OR*
10% non-toxic antifreeze*/90% distilled water
*Propylene Glycol
*OR *
straight distilled water

All will work out fine.... going over 10% mix is a waste and a potential loss of cooling performance. I use straight distilled in my loop btw 

****EDIT-* you should be able to find Propylene Glycol at a smoke shop/cigar store- It's used for cigar humidors and is the "juice" in some e-cigs
*** EDIT(2)-* at a cigar shop it's called "activator solution"... example:
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/p_AS-4.html


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm looking for some advice on a Steam Machine that might crunch depending on how much money I throw at it. BlueBumbleBee said the people that normally hang out in System Builder Advice are anti-DC, so any advice from more sensible people such as yourselves would be greatly appreciated. The thread can be found here.
Need CPU advice as for what gives me good value and nice PPD without sacrificing PPD/watt. Also need mobo/memory advice following the same criteria. Prefer having the option to overclock for extra value.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2014)

Whoa.  Not anti-DC, they often just don't understand our form of insanity.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2014)

What I found works excellent is the "gold" anti-freeze. This is the non-toxic type anti-freeze found in most all newer vehicles. Put 25% of this to 75% pure distilled water and boom, you have an anti-corrosive coolant that works excellent with mixed metals such as brass, aluminum, and copper all in the same system. You can toss in a dose of anti-bacterial chemical to insure no growth happens, however if you drain and change your fluid solution semi-annually this will not be an issue anyhow.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 9, 2014)

I would likely be using the yellow Prestone coolant you can use anywhere excluding GM Dexcool vehicles then, will have to make sure I use a fresh container with distilled water if I chose not to use just 100% distilled water.  Also curious what diameter tubing I need, and it would be neat if I could add a fill port on the pump intake line and keep it elevated above the pump because the radiator is mounted in the top front fan mount of a Fractal Design Define XL R2 which places the pump a good couple inches above the radiator and thus is sucking air in when the pump isn't primed.


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2014)

A tee line just in front of the pump intake is often the inexpensive solution for this. You'd need a tee, an extra section of hose, and a fillport not too unlike this (miniature reservoir not required):







Also, I think it's getting rather hot today. Came home to find CPU temps pretty darn high. Ambient is 29c. Fans are on loud. 25c above ambient. 



Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Jul 9, 2014)

I just posted this in the Linux thread, but I'll add it here, too.  Here's an easy way to find CPU usage in many versions of Linux:

http://www.ocmodshop.com/find-linux-cpu-usage/


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I would likely be using the yellow Prestone coolant you can use anywhere excluding GM Dexcool vehicles then, will have to make sure I use a fresh container with distilled water if I chose not to use just 100% distilled water.  *Also curious what diameter tubing I need*, and it would be neat if I could add a fill port on the pump intake line and keep it elevated above the pump because the radiator is mounted in the top front fan mount of a Fractal Design Define XL R2 which places the pump a good couple inches above the radiator and thus is sucking air in when the pump isn't primed.



I have found, if your going to build a loop, that 1/2" ID (13mm) works very well. Easy to find fittings, Tee's, and elbows for. If your doing an existing system such as the one your describing, I think most of them are usually 3/8" or 10mm tubing. Some are even 1/4". On an existing system you might have to cut the tubing to find out for sure. 
If your local stores don't have what your looking for, McMaster Carr is an excellent source for hardware.

Here is a link:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#pipe-tubing-hose-fittings/=srf4qd

I found that their Neoprene tubing is very good quality and very flexible: http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-plastic-and-rubber-tubing/=srf5e0


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I have found, if your going to build a loop, that 1/2" ID (13mm) works very well. Easy to find fittings, Tee's, and elbows for. If your doing an existing system such as the one your describing, I think most of them are usually 3/8" or 10mm tubing. Some are even 1/4". On an existing system you might have to cut the tubing to find out for sure.
> If your local stores don't have what your looking for, McMaster Carr is an excellent source for hardware.
> 
> Here is a link:
> ...


 
Since it's an AIO he should be able to just go with 1/4" ID tubing.... available at your local hardware store or Home Depot. You should be able to pick up that plastic tee there as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2014)

Justin, those hoses are 1/4in and I am having the same issue with my H50. It has sprung a leak at piping after the rad so I am going to cut out the old plastic piping and use some faucet hose with the aluminum X pattern and try to add a fill point to see if I can get it full and primed.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Since it's an AIO he should be able to just go with 1/4" ID tubing.... available at your local hardware store or Home Depot. You should be able to pick up that plastic tee there as well.





brandonwh64 said:


> Justin, those hoses are 1/4in and I am having the same issue with my H50. It has sprung a leak at piping after the rad so I am going to cut out the old plastic piping and use some faucet hose with the aluminum X pattern and try to add a fill point to see if I can get it full and primed.



I had a suspicion they were 1/4" tubing.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2014)

Pulled the following components from this DELL XPS that a co-worker gave to me as they didn't know what to do with it



ATI HD 3650 256MB



Q6600



DDR2 RAM:



The DELl XPS also had this TV tuner installed:



Thinking of making a cruncher our of it. I am not going to use the motherboard though as I do not want to mess with a DELL bios. I also have some nicer DDR2 RAM. Thinking of running it with Linux so I might need some help


----------



## manofthem (Jul 10, 2014)

I received an email today from WCG with an update about the HCC project we all so enthusiastically participated in, and I thought it worthy to share in case someone missed it. 

Pretty good read, and it shows how much work really is involved in this research, and also how much of a roll we as Crunchers can play in it.  





Spoiler: HCC update



By: Help Conquer Cancer research team

9 Jul 2014




SummaryThe research team expands to advance their analysis of the millions of protein-crystallization images processed by World Community Grid volunteers. This will help scientists understand how protein structure can lead to better cancer drug design.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Dear World Community Grid volunteers,

Since you completed your calculations for Help Conquer Cancer(HCC) in 2013, we have begun analyzing the results you generated. Here, we provide an update on that analysis work as next steps to publish our findings and make the data publicly available.

*Analyzing Results*

Biologists and medical researchers use the three-dimensional (3D) structure of proteins to design drugs and understand protein function. Solving a protein's 3D structure requires a long and difficult sequence of steps. The protein needs to be made into a pure crystal (like you might do to crystalize sugar by slowly evaporating sugar water.) Then X-rays are shown through the crystal, and the neat array of protein molecules in the crystal creates a pattern on the film which can be analyzed mathematically to ascertain the structure of each protein molecule. Unlike sugar, protein is notoriously difficult to crystallize. HCC addressed this bottleneck in the pipeline: with a method for recognizing successfully formed protein crystals in images taken from a very large number of automated experimental attempts. For HCC, World Community Grid volunteers analyzed hundreds of millions of these images, but these results need to be processed further in order to generate reliable automatic image classifiers, discover trends in data, and ultimately improve our understanding how proteins form crystals. Our analysis work is in progress, and there are some exciting results we will be reporting on next time.

Additionally, over the last year we have devoted considerable energy and resources to our new project on World Community Grid - Mapping Cancer Markers (MCM), and other cancer-gene-signature projects that our research group is involved in. To help with both priorities and directions, our team expanded and we have a new Post-Doctoral Fellow (Dr. Lisa Yan) helping us with advancing our HCC research.

*Publishing our results and findings*

We have not yet decided the time-frame or the exact form of how we will make the HCC data you generated available to the public. Thanks to World Community Grid volunteers, our project's terabytes of raw image data have been transformed into terabytes of computed image features (morphological image properties used in automated image classification). The identity of proteins in the crystallization trials is largely unknown to us and partially unknown even to the Hauptman Woodward Institute (HWI), the source of the images. The features we have computed do not directly relate to crystallization outcomes or human-understandable image labels. A classifier is required to translate computed features to meaningful human labels or experimental outcomes. We have trained multiple image classifiers so far, but are confident that we can improve them. It is essential (and practical) that we finish this part of research, and publish our findings before releasing the useful data.

*Paper publications*

The Grid-computed results of Help Conquer Cancer have yet to be fully analyzed. Once complete, we intend to publish one or more papers based on the analysis, but cannot currently estimate a time-frame.

*Collaborations*

The High-Throughput Screening Lab at HWI supplied the original protein-crystallization image data, and indeed continues to generate more. Both HWI and the scientists who send them protein samples will benefit from the HCC research in two ways: better systems for automatically classifying protein-crystallization images (saving time and manual labour), and better understanding of the protein crystallization process.



Taken from here


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks guys (concerning the watercooling advice). I'm not ready to rip apart the AIO yet as I'm too busy with college and work as it's around the end of the semester, but hopefully it retains enough fluid to keep going. My 4770K at 4GHz/1.1v core/1.15v ring is crunching at around 80c on it, so as long as the coolant keeps flowing I should be fine for now.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Pulled the following components from this DELL XPS that a co-worker gave to me as they didn't know what to do with itThe DELl XPS also had this TV tuner installed:


Might be interested in the tuner card if you don't have a need for it.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Might be interested in the tuner card if you don't have a need for it.



I have one if you need one- Hauppauge PVR 150 or something similar (PCI version)

EDIT- nvm... mine is a few years older than that one


----------



## HammerON (Jul 11, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Might be interested in the tuner card if you don't have a need for it.


Pm sent


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mobo looks much nicer than the one in my Dell Dimension E520, too bad I only have mBTX towers from that era. The E520 is running a QX6800 currently (i965G motherboard, so no 45nm chips) along with a GTX 460 768MB shoehorned in it,  and has a blown capacitor next to the northbridge but it still works fine.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2014)

I was fixing Dell boards with bad caps at work.  It was ridiculous for them to ask for $200 a mobo when I could fix it for $5 in parts and a little bit of my time.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2014)

New WCG update on the MCM project:



Spoiler: MCM Update



Project roadmap and first phase results from the Mapping Cancer Markers team
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







By: The Mapping Cancer Markers research team

10 Jul 2014




SummaryThe lead researcher for Mapping Cancer Markers presents a roadmap for the project to analyze signatures for 4 types of cancer: lung, ovarian, prostate and sarcoma; an update on his team’s progress thus far, and an invitation to join the research team in an August cancer fundraiser.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








On behalf of the Mapping Cancer Markers team, we want to start by saying *thank you!* In just 7 months, World Community Grid members have donated over 60,000 years of processing time to support our research. As a result, we are nearly done with the “benchmarking” portion of the project, which determines the characteristics of our search space. Over the coming months and years, we will pursue more targeted approaches to discover relevant gene signatures. Today we want to give you both a high-level roadmap and some further detail about what is happening with the project.

*Project roadmap*

The project is anticipated to run for two years, and we plan to analyze signatures for 4 different types of cancer. At the moment, we're enlisting your help to process research tasks for lung cancer, and will move on to ovarian cancer, prostate cancer and sarcoma.

Currently, the Mapping Cancer Markers project has two phases:

In the first phase we have been attempting to set a benchmark for further experiments.
The second phase will be geared towards finding clinically useful molecular signatures, initially focusing on gene signatures that can predict the occurrence of various types of cancer.
We expect a smooth transition between the two phases, with no interruption in work. The “benchmarking” phase of our project is important not only for our own research, but for other researchers around the world. Every year, numerous groups worldwide develop and publish interesting molecular signatures for various diseases, including multiple cancers. One of the challenges of interpreting these findings is that many of the reports are not directly comparable to each other. The benchmarking phase of our project is designed to set a standard benchmark so that we and other groups can estimate how well individual signatures perform.

You can think of this benchmarking phase as a bit like designing an IQ test. By establishing a standard test and scoring system, we can evaluate any person's intelligence. The results from the first phase of Mapping Cancer Markers will allow us to create such a test for existing and future gene signatures, so that we can tell which ones have the best predictive ability.

*Benchmarking*

Our preliminary analysis of the work units processed so far (roughly 26 billion gene signatures) is focused on the nature of genes in the signatures, measuring their quality by assessing how accurately they contribute to identifying patients with poor prognosis. On the analytics side, we have also been evaluating the use of a software package to aid with post-processing our results.

One of the goals of the first project phase is to understand if some genes might have better predictive ability than others. To do this, we took the top 0.1% of the gene signatures and identified the individual genes that make up each signature. For each gene, we looked at how many times it occurred within top scoring signatures and plotted the scores of those signatures (see figure below). The blue line shows the average of all of the genes together. The red line highlights the worst-performing single gene while the green line indicates our best-performing gene. The average of all the genes is very similar to the worst single gene. This is not surprising, because most genes are likely to have poor predictive ability. However, we are looking for the few genes that stand out from the field. In other words, if we have 1 million potential gene signatures, and we look at the top 1,000 scoring signatures, we can find groups of genes such as the one shown in green, which have better predictive ability.



This information is important because if we know which genes have the best predictive ability, it may help us and other researchers to evaluate the value of other signatures: if an unknown signature has one of the top genes in it, it is likely to be a useful signature for identifying, assessing, predicting or treating a disease.

As a side note, this benchmarking process is why members may have experienced shorter or longer than usual runtimes over the past several months. The core algorithm of the Mapping Cancer Markers engine, used to evaluate each potential gene signature, has a processing time that is highly dependent on the statistical characteristics of each signature. The search space targeted by a single work unit can sometimes contain time-consuming signatures, which together lead to a longer total runtime. This also means variability with the size of Mapping Cancer Markers results. A typical work unit will evaluate tens of thousands of potential gene signatures, many of which are of low quality. Signatures below a certain quality threshold are removed from the returned results. However, the search space targeted by a single work unit can sometimes contain a high proportion of high-quality gene signatures. If this happens, the result file is larger than usual.

*Funding & Fundraising*

We’re happy to report that there are several potential sources for further funding. Applications are in progress with the Ontario Research Fund, the Canada Foundation for Innovation, and the US Department of Defense. Of course, the free computing power provided by World Community Grid volunteers is absolutely essential to our research. However, additional funding will help us to both leverage contributions from volunteers, and fully utilize findings of the Mapping Cancer Markers computations, with a primary focus on lung and ovarian cancer.

Finally, if you will be in Ontario between 15-17 August, please consider donating to, or cheering on the Team Ian Ride from Kingston to Montreal, which raises money for the Ian Lawson Van Toch Cancer Informatics Fund at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre (if you are interested, please contact us about joining the Team Ian ride this or next year). If you can join us, it will give you the chance to meet some of the research team, as well as raise money for a worthy cause and participate in an outstanding event. For more details visit: http://www.team-ian.org/





My favorite line:


> Of course, the free computing power provided by World Community Grid volunteers is absolutely essential to our research.




Taken from here




, keep up the fine work team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok team, if anyone just happens to have a Fx 8320 or 8350 cpu and some 1866 1.5v memory they want to let go, I am looking to buy by next Friday. If I haven't found any good used parts to the EGG I will go on Friday. Also Looking for more then one proc and atleast 2 sets of 1866 1.5v mem.


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2014)

*WCG is currently doing maintenance*- uploads and downloads may not be available until their work is completed....

The last maintenance session lasted around 12 hrs so any issues _should_ be short in duration

Updates can be found here:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36990


----------



## xvi (Jul 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> *WCG is currently doing maintenance*- uploads and downloads may not be available until their work is completed....
> The last maintenance session lasted around 12 hrs so any issues _should_ be short in duration


This is why I'm surprised that BOINC sets the default work buffer to 0.2 days (4.8 hours). Seems like it should be one day minimum.



> [Jul 12, 2014 1:20:08 AM]
> [ Marked as Completed -Uplinger ]
> [Edit 1 times, last edit by uplinger at Jul 12, 2014 6:46:47 AM]


Looks like it lasted ~5h 20m this time.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, I just hosed up one of my rigs.  I noticed my daily output was done, so I took a look and saw one PC was note responding normally.  I went to reboot it, but picked the wrong PC (they're all on a KVM).  The one I rebooted was in the middle of doing updates, so the OS is hosed with a kernel panic error message.  I guess it will sit until I get a chance to mess with it.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 13, 2014)

I am getting this set up today:





@ThE_MaD_ShOt Thank you and thanks to team


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am getting this set up today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FYI- if you turn the upper HDD cage 90 degrees the front fan will help cool the gpu and cpu a bit better


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 13, 2014)

looks secksi, @james888!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 13, 2014)

After messing around with this case a bit, it is really cool. Really well designed.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2014)

@james888 looks awesome.  It's a Fractal case right? They are terrific!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2014)

Taking the 14.04 update....


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 17, 2014)

Free-DC is down



> Server failed again and of course I'm out of town. Trying remote reboot as more than one drive is not responding which is too much of a coincidence.



Time to rally for another Bok charity drive: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/help-our-wcg-team-help-freedc-stats.185282/


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2014)

Another update on the FAAH project.  Great to see that we are putting forth so much data for them!  Let's keep up the awesome work! 




Spoiler: FAAH Update



Improved efficiency and processing capabilities for FightAIDS@Home
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







By: The FightAIDS@Home research team

16 Jul 2014




SummaryNew methods and processes help the research team process World Community Grid data more efficiently and provide more accurate docking techniques.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








As the volume of data generated by World Community Grid volunteers for ourFightAIDS@Home (FAAH) project has increased, so has our need to optimize how we handle and store that data. In this project update, we discuss new improvements in how we process the extremely high result data rate you generate, which is allowing us to focus more resources toward the analysis of FAAH data. Further, improved docking techniques are being created and applied from the results of deeper analysis coupled with ongoing experimental data from our collaborators.




_Example of repositioned side-chain, histidine, by Vina cycling through the original space-filling representation, original stick representation (orange), and new position compared to old position (dotted black lines)._
*Processing your results faster*

Managing the very large data throughput generated by World Community Grid volunteers for FAAH is a great challenge. Beside the scientific results we have achieved over the years, we also have developed novel software and protocols to process, analyze and store the results you generate quickly and efficiently.

Recently, we exploited the parallel computational resources available at Scripps. In the last few months, we have shifted our processing of the incoming World Community Grid data to our local High Performance Computing cluster, Garibaldi. Since the implementation of the AutoDock Vina software for FAAH last year, you have generated several terabytes of compressed docking results each month, which was putting a strain on our storage system. Until recently, most of our work and resources have been focused on processing this data to make it suitable for deeper analysis. We had to devote most of our local computational power to this processing. With our new methods, we have increased the processing rate by several orders of magnitude with the use of multiple processors and the optimization of processing scripts. Processing a batch that used to take between 30 minutes to few hours now takes just a few minutes. Streamlined scripts and parallel processing has yielded 180,000 processed batches in two weeks.

We have created new analysis programs using structural and statistical methods to mine more information from the results you generate. Statistical analysis tools will first be used to reduce over 5 million docked compounds to a few thousand top-ranking candidates. Structural information will then be used to cull the list further by filtering for key intermolecular interactions and against unfavorable interactions. A new database structure that will incorporate these programs is being developed to handle this large and fast-growing flood of results. Once optimized, the whole processing and analysis workflow will be fully automated.

Importantly, what we have learned and are learning from these refined methods to handle big data will be made available in the AutoDockTools suite, which is utilized by many research labs worldwide.

*Improved protein-ligand binding modeling capabilities*

Proteins are typically large molecules and often can bend or flex in various ways at various points and at normal temperatures they rapidly bend to many or all of the possible configurations (bent shapes). When searching for ligands that might attach to a protein target, the ligand might not match the shape of the protein in one of its configurations, but might match in another configuration of the protein. By considering more configurations of the protein, it is more likely that a ligand can be found which matches one of the protein's configurations. Since February 2014, we have been running flexible receptor side-chain Vina jobs on FAAH, which we expect to enhance our docking results. While our typical docking methods hold the protein structure rigid, the flexibility feature in AutoDock Vina allows selected residue side chain conformations to be sampled along with the flexible ligand molecule. This enables the protein pocket to adopt alternate shapes to better model protein-ligand binding and the so-called “induced fit”, minimizing the bias of using a rigid target structure. Currently, we are testing this approach on several sites (LEFGF, FBP, and Y3) in HIV integrase.

The downside of performing flexible receptor calculations is that the search complexity increases, and computing run-times are therefore 5 to 10 times longer. The World Community Grid staff has been adjusting their methods to account for the different Flexible Vina work unit. Once these dockings have finished and the analyses performed, we will be able to optimize our application of Flexible Vina on World Community Grid and extend it to other targets.

Another way to minimize rigid-protein bias in traditional docking is to dock to an ensemble of protein structures. Two ways to generate these ensembles, both used in FAAH dockings, are molecular dynamics (MD) simulations and simply using multiple available structures for a given protein receptor. The last hundred experiments have included ensembles ranging from tens to sometimes hundreds of receptor structures. Ensembles add another layer of analysis with the goal of achieving a more accurate ranking of compounds from several sources of data.

*Further experimentation*

Despite the encouraging results on the first hits previously reported, we are encountering experimental issues that are making the process of identifying hits very challenging. As often happens in science (and particularly in HIV-related experiments!), it is hard to achieve robust and consistent statistics from biological assays.

Experiment 30 Compounds (October-December 2009), Target: HIV Protease, Exo/1F1 Sites:
Five out of ten compounds had promising results from a differential scanning fluorimetry (DSF) assay, performed by the Torbett Lab. Unfortunately. X-ray crystallography by the Stout Lab gave inconclusive data; crystals had formed but diffracted poorly, so no binding sites were confirmed. The compounds were sent to our collaborators at Scripps, Florida, but complications with producing enough HIV Protease delayed these efforts. This obstacle was recently resolved with the help of the Elder Lab, and nuclear magnetic resonance (NMR) experiments are soon to be performed.

Experiment 33 (June-December 2010), Target: HIV Integrase, Active Site of the Catalytic Core Domain (CCD):
Preliminary results were mixed. The Kvaratskhelia Lab (OSU) recently reported promising results for 2 out of 10 compounds, but these compounds were considered poor candidates due to poor chemical properties that indicated poor specificity, meaning that although they may bind to HIV Integrase, they will probably bind just as easily to other proteins reducing their effectiveness.

We anticipate identifying many more hit compounds for all 3 proteins and their various sites by the end of the year and we’re grateful for World Community Grid volunteers for giving us the opportunity to learn more about HIV and its interactions.




Taken from here


----------



## Arjai (Jul 18, 2014)

Seems that I, and all of us, have lost our Cruncher Badges.



@Norton , perhaps your posting in the, http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/feedback-bug-reports-for-new-forums.194776/, Forum will hold more weight, than mine. ?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Seems that I, and all of us, have lost our Cruncher Badges.
> 
> 
> 
> @Norton , perhaps your posting in the, http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/feedback-bug-reports-for-new-forums.194776/, Forum will hold more weight, than mine. ?


Are badges are directly related to freedc. When freedc goes down we lose the badges. Nothing to do with TPU.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Seems that I, and all of us, have lost our Cruncher Badges.
> 
> 
> 
> @Norton , perhaps your posting in the, http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/feedback-bug-reports-for-new-forums.194776/, Forum will hold more weight, than mine. ?



See below....


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Are badges are directly related to freedc. When freedc goes down we lose the badges. Nothing to do with TPU.



^^ This- no FreeDC/no badges


----------



## Arjai (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, weird. I thought TPU had a way to do this. Had no reason not to believe that. So, what happened to BOK's site? Did he kill more SSD's? Do we need to start a fundraiser for him? I was able to send him a paltry amount last time he was having issues.

Or, what?

I want my Badge! .... We don't need no stinking badges.... I want my Badge.... We don't need no stinking badges....

I'm kinda on the fence. I know I am a Cruncher.

I am also kinda Proud of my Badge.



What am I to do?


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

BOK is out of Town atm so he doesn't know what happened to his server- it may not be a major issue but we will need to wait until his return to find out...


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 18, 2014)

Getting some numbers on my Athlon 5350.

Before I took it down for undervolting it was actually approaching 1800 RAC. It's currently sitting at 1637 but still climbing, I think. So a realistic PPD might actually be 1600-1800! :O

Edit: Oh, and with the undervolt I also got it to 2,1 instead of 2,05.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

FreeDC is back up!


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys, I need a suggestion.
I have a Phenom II 960T (OC'd 3.5 GHz) in my main Rig.

I was primarily thinking of upgrading to a 8350 and later move to Intel Broadwell in late 2015. But due to HDD failure last month i had to buy a SSD and a HDD and spent the amount i was saving for the processor. Now i am a little low on budget and a little confused.
Do you think i should buy a 8320 now and later move to Intel Broadwell when its available or should i OC the Phenom II 960T to 4GHz+ and move to Broadwell when available.

I just game on this rig and Crunch in the remaining time.


Thanks.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Hi guys, I need a suggestion.
> I have a Phenom II 960T (OC'd 3.5 GHz) in my main Rig.
> 
> I was primarily thinking of upgrading to a 8350 and later move to Intel Broadwell in late 2015. But due to HDD failure last month i had to buy a SSD and a HDD and spent the amount i was saving for the processor. Now i am a little low on budget and a little confused.
> ...



Your call on this decision but I have the following for you:
- Game performance should be about the same
- An FX8 will use more power/generate more heat so you need a good cooling solution
- An FX8 can boost your ppd to nearly double of what your 960T does


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> Your call on this decision but I have the following for you:
> - Game performance should be about the same
> - An FX8 will use more power/generate more heat so you need a good cooling solution
> - An FX8 can boost your ppd to nearly double of what your 960T does


Then going for an upgrade. buying a 8320 and OC it to 4 GHz.
Thanks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Hi guys, I need a suggestion.
> I have a Phenom II 960T (OC'd 3.5 GHz) in my main Rig.
> 
> I was primarily thinking of upgrading to a 8350 and later move to Intel Broadwell in late 2015. But due to HDD failure last month i had to buy a SSD and a HDD and spent the amount i was saving for the processor. Now i am a little low on budget and a little confused.
> ...


Have you tried unlocking the 960t to a 6 core? With 6 cores and a nice overclock that rig will perform.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have you tried unlocking the 960t to a 6 core? With 6 cores and a nice overclock that rig will perform.


didn't had any luck with that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2014)

Well numbers have been down for the past couple of days while I am battling network gremelins at home and also took a power hit at work last night so my main cruncher was down all night. Got it back up and have a temp setup at home for now but numbers will def be down over the next week since I will be on vacation.

Also anyone have a am2/am2+ cpu I could borrow for testing? I got a board that norton had sold me a while back from a co worker that I helped setup a rig and he has now upgraded and I have this board back. Was thinking of setting up another small cruncher at home to pair with my i3-2100. I may look for a 6 core am3 later but for now just need to test the board properly before diving into a huge CPU.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 19, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well numbers have been down for the past couple of days while I am battling network gremelins at home and also took a power hit at work last night so my main cruncher was down all night. Got it back up and have a temp setup at home for now but numbers will def be down over the next week since I will be on vacation.
> 
> Also anyone have a am2/am2+ cpu I could borrow for testing? I got a board that norton had sold me a while back from a co worker that I helped setup a rig and he has now upgraded and I have this board back. Was thinking of setting up another small cruncher at home to pair with my i3-2100. I may look for a 6 core am3 later but for now just need to test the board properly before diving into a huge CPU.


Pm sent


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 20, 2014)

I tossed two machines (the dual Xeons and one of the FX-8320) to Kreij earlier today.
You're welcome, BTW.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 22, 2014)

TFW crunching FAAH + MCM gives me at least 5°C higher CPU temps than crunching CEP2 exclusively


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 24, 2014)

IMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAACKKK   

had a rough time the last 8 months, but im mentally refreshed and ready to contribute again


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> IMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAACKKK
> 
> had a rough time the last 8 months, but im mentally refreshed and ready to contribute again



Welcome back!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> IMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAACKKK
> 
> had a rough time the last 8 months, but im mentally refreshed and ready to contribute again



Alien!!!  Welcome back, we definitely missed your presence around here.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 25, 2014)

AiG, welcome back!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh man, glad to see ya back Alien!!! Missed ya brother.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome back Alien, we missed you buddy.


----------



## Bow (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## TRWOV (Jul 27, 2014)

I summon the linux gurus, why am I getting this message?







Using ubuntu 12.04 LTS

EDIT: NVM, forgot to sudo apt-get update first


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 28, 2014)

While it seemed it can't get any hotter here, it did. And according to the weather forecast, it's going to get even hotter.
The CPUs on my machines are melting, thus, even if it greatly saddens my heart to do so, sorry, but until this immense heat goes away, I am bailing the f*** out of crunching.
I am going to finish any remaining WUs with reduced active core count, though.
Glad I have very short buffers ATM.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2014)

Vinska said:


> While it seemed it can't get any hotter here, it did. And according to the weather forecast, it's going to get even hotter.
> The CPUs on my machines are melting, thus, even if it greatly saddens my hearth to do so, sorry, but until this immense heat goes away, I am bailing the f*** out of crunching.
> I am going to finish any remaining WUs with reduced active core count, though.
> Glad I have very short buffers ATM.



That's a shame but I feel your pain.  When the heat cranks up like it has recently, it's tough to keep going.  We look forward to seeing you back when things cool down.  

I've been considering cutting back a little myself because lately it's just been too hot, and the living room now feels like a different atmosphere.  I had to take the 290 off folding for that very reason, but I'm holding off on the cpus for as long as I can


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 28, 2014)

Azure has a $200 free credit promotion for signing up. By my calculations, that's enough to run a Basic A4 Virtual Machine (8 cores) for a month (or two of them for 15 days).

1. Go to http://azure.microsoft.com/
2. Select "Free Trial"
3. Sign in with your Outlook/Hotmail account or create one.
4. Fill in your data. MS will ask for a CC and charge $1 for verification. You need to provide a mobile number as the verification code is received by SMS.

5. Go to the Azure portal (from http://azure.microsoft.com/ click on "Portal" on the top right corner)

6. Select click on the "+ New" at the bottom bar, then "Virtual Machine", then "Fast setup"

7. Input your desired server name, URL will be servername.cloudapp.net, your username and password.

8. Select the size and OS for the server. The credit is enough to run a Basic A4 (8 cores) instance for a month. I'd recommend you to chose Ubuntu 12.04.

9. Create the virtual machine and wait for it to be available (5 minutes or so).

10. In the mean time download Putty: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
The putty-0.63-installer.exe has everything you'd need.

11. Open putty and input the server URL (servername.cloudapp.net) and click Open.

12. Putty is connected and will ask for a user name, "azureuser" is the user for SHH connections, the password will be whatever you put in the setup.

13. Now that you're logged in, run "sudo apt-get update"

14. Install boinc with "sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager", confirm when it asks about having to use 374MB of storage.

15. Once that boinc is installed, attach to a project by running "boinccmd --project_attach http://www.worldcommunitygird.org your-account-key"
The WCG account key can be found on your WCG PROFILE page, NOT in your contribution page.

16. Run "boinccmd --set_run_mode always"  and "boinccmd --set_network_mode always", the buffer size must be managed by changing the device profile on the WCG page.

17. Run "exit" to log out and close Putty

18. For good measure, reboot the VM from the Azure panel to make sure that boinc is running as a daemon (auto start up). Log in again with putty and run "boinccmd --get_state" to show all the WUs running.

Enjoy your free PPD. Just make sure to delete the VM when you have 1 or so days left. To stop boinc from getting new work you can run "boinccmd --project http://www.worldcommunitygird.org nomorework"








edit: You can see how much credit you have left on the Azure portal:




Oh, and your credit is valid for 30 days only and the most cores you can use are 20.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2014)

My i7-970 rig will be down for a few days due to no internet connection where it is atm 

Hopefully it will still run through the work it has and drop a huge pile of wu's when it gets a connection again. That rig can do 7k ppd pretty easily!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Azure has a $200 free credit promotion for signing up. By my calculations, that's enough to run a Basic A4 Virtual Machine (8 cores) for a month (or two of them for 15 days).
> 
> 1. Go to http://azure.microsoft.com/
> 2. Select "Free Trial"
> ...


OK, I rebooted the VM, relogged into putty but get_state shows nothing running.
VM is running, after reboot. WCG does not show the VM on my device list and I cannot configure it. Does this take a while?

I had to install boinc client and boinc manager individually. Because it would do it together, no biggy. I am not going to pretend that I know what I am doing here but, I followed all your steps, well done BTW (except you mis-spelled "grid" in worldcommunitygrid, above), but I still don't have anything running on the VM?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 3, 2014)

So... my parents are on vacation for 10 days. Which means I can crash in at their place. So I did! Along with one of my computers.
I hooked up their huge-ass TV as a third monitor. 
And I sure can dig their indoor plumbing! (my place has no indoor plumbing.)


Spoiler: feels











my current setup  goes like this:


Spoiler: battlestation












inb4 based anon reporting in a battlestation thread on /g/
P.S. the clockspeed reported in the photo is incorrect due to a bug I outlined several months ago.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2014)

Arjai said:


> OK, I rebooted the VM, relogged into putty but get_state shows nothing running.
> VM is running, after reboot. WCG does not show the VM on my device list and I cannot configure it. Does this take a while?
> 
> I had to install boinc client and boinc manager individually. Because it would do it together, no biggy. I am not going to pretend that I know what I am doing here but, I followed all your steps, well done BTW (except you mis-spelled "grid" in worldcommunitygrid, above), but I still don't have anything running on the VM?




Once you install boinc it takes a while to perform the CPU benchmarks and download work but that shouldn't be more than 10 minutes or so.

From the putty screen behind the Azure panel on your screenshot it seems that you didn't attach a project. If the server doesn't show up on your device list it's likely that the account key was input incorrectly.

Try deleting the project and attaching again:
boinccmd --project http://worldcommunitygrid.org detach
that command might give you a "Project doesn't exist" error since it seems that it wasn't attached correctly but run it just in case.

attach the project again.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 3, 2014)

Vinska said:


> So... my parents are on vacation for 10 days. Which means I can crash in at their place. So I did! Along with one of my computers.
> I hooked up their huge-ass TV as a third monitor.
> And I sure can dig their indoor plumbing! (my place has no indoor plumbing.)
> 
> ...


Is that icecream with bananas. Awesome if so.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> Is that icecream with bananas. Awesome if so.



Two types of icecream, bananas and "shaved" chocolate 

P.S. I went back to my place and took my curtains. Now, with double-curtains, no sun blaze


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Once you install boinc it takes a while to perform the CPU benchmarks and download work but that shouldn't be more than 10 minutes or so.
> 
> From the putty screen behind the Azure panel on your screenshot it seems that you didn't attach a project. If the server doesn't show up on your device list it's likely that the account key was input incorrectly.
> 
> ...


When I get back from breakfast, I will try again! Thanks!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2014)

Vinska said:


> So... my parents are on vacation for 10 days. Which means I can crash in at their place. So I did! Along with one of my computers.
> I hooked up their huge-ass TV as a third monitor.
> And I sure can dig their indoor plumbing! (my place has no indoor plumbing.)
> 
> ...


Indoor plumbing. Remind me to thank my stars for indoor plumbing.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 3, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Two types of icecream, bananas and "shaved" chocolate
> 
> P.S. I went back to my place and took my curtains. Now, with double-curtains, no sun blaze


Do you also cover every source of light with either a curtain on a window or tape over little led's? I do.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> Do you also cover every source of light with either a curtain on a window or tape over little led's? I do.



No. I just can't see sh*t with sun blazing straight into my eyes through those thin-ass curtains.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2014)

ok, just so I know. Am I using the correct id?





I used the "Account Key"

OK, got it!! I probably messed up spelling somewhere...I was half asleep when I tried this and I was drunk last night trying this. Now I am awake and it went through flawless, go figure!!

Also, @TRWOV , I see that you have some sort of interface showing current progress. get_state is just a static. What are you using to see the WU's running?

Ok, one last thing. Will the WU's saturate the CPU's? Currently only getting 66% usage... Should I have it read global settings? It is currently set up to my custom settings, like my laptop, 100%....gonna try it now...

No change. Still only 66% usage...


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Also, @TRWOV , I see that you have some sort of interface showing current progress. get_state is just a static. What are you using to see the WU's running? Ok, one last thing. Will the WU's saturate the CPU's? Currently only getting 66% usage... Should I have it read global settings? It is currently set up to my custom settings, like my laptop, 100%....gonna try it now...



that's htop, it's a linux task manager. Install with sudo apt-get install htop

My VMs also get to 66%, I supposed MS caps them. Ubuntu will just act as if they were slower cores, htop shows CPU utilization at 100%


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2014)

Are there any other interfaces? For instance, I remember having a BOINC Manager in Ubuntu and in Mint...But being a VM, I can't see them?

Anyways, I will have to try it again? (see pic)





OK, did another update, and got htop. Still wondering about the other possible interfaces w/ BOINC on VM.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 4, 2014)

it's not a VM limitation but an interface one. SSH connnects to the terminal in Linux based servers, in Windows servers you get a command prompt.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 4, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> it's not a VM limitation but an interface one. SSH connnects to the terminal in Linux based servers, in Windows servers you get a command prompt.


I would take terminal over command prompt, but would prefer windows gui.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2014)

Question for those who know better than I do: I have one of these boards:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138317

...and I came across a Xeon E3-1220 (looks like first edition, not V2).  The mobo site does not list it, but is the CPU OK to use in this board?  Looking to upgrade the kids' i3-2100.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Question for those who know better than I do: I have one of these boards:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138317
> 
> ...and I came across a Xeon E3-1220 (looks like first edition, not V2).  The mobo site does not list it, but is the CPU OK to use in this board?  Looking to upgrade the kids' i3-2100.


Is that ivy? I think v2 is ivy. Therefore it is socket compatible. Personally I would email biostar to see if it is really compatible or not if they did not list it. Also, if it is ivy, that is a p67 motherboard and it needs a bios update to do ivy more than likely.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/190/Intel_Core_i3_i3-2100_vs_Intel_Xeon_E3-1220.html
This says yes, LGA 1155, same. Sandy Bridge, same.



*intel Single XEON 1200BTL - RAM ISSUE !!!*
2011-07-24 00:08:22
Posted by: Mohammed Shoeb
Even though this new processor supports 64 bit technology, at the moment it cannot address more 8GB of DDR3-1333 RAM. This is an issue that has to be solved by intel.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2014)

james888 said:


> Is that ivy? I think v2 is ivy. Therefore it is socket compatible. Personally I would email biostar to see if it is really compatible or not if they did not list it. Also, if it is ivy, that is a p67 motherboard and it needs a bios update to do ivy more than likely.


 
This board has had about 6 or 8 different procs in it, starting with a 2100, going up, down and back up to a 2100.  It's been updated to allow IB, including the 3570K and 3770K chips I've had in it.



Arjai said:


> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/190/Intel_Core_i3_i3-2100_vs_Intel_Xeon_E3-1220.html
> This says yes, LGA 1155, same. Sandy Bridge, same.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip on the ram.  Currently it's got 2x4GB Samsung greens in it, and I don't plan on putting any more than 8GB in it.  TBH, it's all a waste for what they use it for (internet and iTunes), but they've got a decent sleeper.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2014)

It should be fine in that board as long as the latest bios is in it.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, the Azure VM has returned some WU's!!
Here we see 9 of them. They are not running very fast but, it is doing 8 of them at a time.
It's FREE, so I'll take it, Thank You! 






Apparently, the job's are done better than my Laptop does 'em? I rarely _OVER_ point on WU's. This VM is 9 for 9!!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 4, 2014)

hp has a similar promotion ($300 of credit for the first three months) BUT they call you and do a small interview and can approve or deny your account based on that and isn't open to individuals (you must input a tax ID). 

Azure is much more friendly.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 5, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> hp has a similar promotion ($300 of credit for the first three months) BUT they call you and do a small interview and can approve or deny your account based on that and isn't open to individuals (you must input a tax ID).
> 
> Azure is much more friendly.


Could you just say you need 6 months of computational power for a school research project, then only use whatever the $300 will get you.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 5, 2014)

not worth the hassle IMO, the most powerful instance you can run with that amount of credit is a Core 2 Duo T7700 

Amazon has a free tier but the PPD is pitiful (1 virtual CPU, 400ppd/week) and way more difficult to setup (I took a good part of a weekend to set it up). It lasts a year though.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> not worth the hassle IMO, the most powerful instance you can run with that amount of credit is a Core 2 Duo T7700
> 
> Amazon has a free tier but the PPD is pitiful (1 virtual CPU, 400ppd/week) and way more difficult to setup (I took a good part of a weekend to set it up). It lasts a year though.


Wait, WHAT? Amazon will give me a free virtual CPU for a year? How do I get ahold of that? I will use 400 PPD, why not?

Signed up, got it running!!





now to bed...Only took me an hour to set it up, BTW...


----------



## Nordic (Aug 5, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> not worth the hassle IMO, the most powerful instance you can run with that amount of credit is a Core 2 Duo T7700
> 
> Amazon has a free tier but the PPD is pitiful (1 virtual CPU, 400ppd/week) and way more difficult to setup (I took a good part of a weekend to set it up). It lasts a year though.


Need bot to set up several. A very smart bot to get past amazons anti bot.


----------



## xvi (Aug 5, 2014)

I ran Amazon's free tier service. I ended up with a few charges (about one dollar). Ended up canceling just to spare me the worry that I'd get a charge, not realize it, forget to pay it, then get in trouble with Amazon.
Basically, you run your VM however you like and it's up to you not to use more resources than what falls under the category of "Free". They give you the means to shoot yourself in the foot and they just wait to see if you pull the trigger.

Edit: Explanation of charges.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 6, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> It should be fine in that board as long as the latest bios is in it.


Just put the chip in and it's recognized by the system.  Just need to find a new home for the i3-2100, but I haven't decided if that's going to be a new owner or a new mITX board for the homeserver.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally got the Q6600 up and running Going to work on overclocking her a bit and then get crunching.
I am thinking of switching my main rig and laptop back to crunching under my name and dedicating the Q6600 to crunching for Kreij.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 6, 2014)

not overly WCG related, but i swapped my 7870 for a 680 2GB.  IF we ever get gpu work im set  or i can start F@H with it


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 6, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Finally got the Q6600 up and running Going to work on overclocking her a bit and then get crunching.
> I am thinking of switching my main rig and laptop back to crunching under my name and dedicating the Q6600 to crunching for Kreij.



the HSPC Top Deck! I got the large green one:










edit:

Got two days or so left in my Azure credit (running two VMs)






Stopping work now.

boinccmd --project http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org nomorework
boinccmd --project http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org detach_when_done

thanks for the ppd MS


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm erroring out on some of my clean energy work units... anyone else getting errors? Stock or overclocked? How do I fix it?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 7, 2014)

Depends, any other strange behaviour? BIOS settings right, chipset drivers up to date?


----------



## xvi (Aug 7, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> not overly WCG related, but i swapped my 7870 for a 680 2GB.  IF we ever get gpu work im set  or i can start F@H with it


Why the downgrade?


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2014)

No the system seems perfectly stable other than th error work units... everything is set up right in the BIOS... but I never bothered installing any chipset  drivers though maybe I should


----------



## xvi (Aug 7, 2014)

hat said:


> No the system seems perfectly stable other than th error work units... everything is set up right in the BIOS... but I never bothered installing any chipset  drivers though maybe I should


Are WUs being submitted and coming back invalid or is the BOINC client stopping the WUs before they complete?


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2014)

It seems to be submitting them... because the Error units are claiming credit.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2014)

hat said:


> I'm erroring out on some of my clean energy work units... anyone else getting errors? Stock or overclocked? How do I fix it?


There have been some issues with Clean Energy WUs lately. It is not your hard ware.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2014)

xvi said:


> Are WUs being submitted and coming back invalid or is *the BOINC client stopping the WUs before they complete?*


How would a person know that?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 7, 2014)

maybe in the log


----------



## Bow (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey guys, just dropping in to say hi,


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2014)

Switching to Windows 8.1 Update 1 soon...


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 8, 2014)

credit is gone ($4) left. VMs stopped and deleted. VHDs deleted.

To cancel the Azure account: http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/support/cancel-account/


----------



## Nordic (Aug 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> credit is gone ($4) left. VMs stopped and deleted. VHDs deleted.
> 
> To cancel the Azure account: http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/support/cancel-account/


how many points did you get total and per day


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 8, 2014)

average was 2000ppd, 25000 total for each VM. I ran 2 so I burned my credit faster.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3112757


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 9, 2014)

PPD is down cause i've been using the crap out of my gaming rig  loving the 680  the i5 2400 is steadily crunching 24/7 tho


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2014)

Had to throttle back quite a bit. I think I need to take sig rig apart and do some serious loop cleaning. It's sitting at 46c with just two WUs running.

Edit: Just a suggestion. If you ever decide you want to try custom water cooling, find someone to slap you out of it.
Rebuilding the loop didn't go exactly as planned. Added too much soap. Might as well have filled it with green cappuccino.



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2014)

Soap???? There's your problem right there.....

Vinegar is your friend for loop cleaning.


----------



## xvi (Aug 11, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Soap???? There's your problem right there.....
> 
> Vinegar is your friend for loop cleaning.


Not for cleaning, for killing surface tension and for a bit of antibacterial. Vinegar is my go-to for cleaning, of course. I ran it a bit too long once and had it eat some of the plating off my fittings.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2014)

WCG is offline for awhile- not sure atm when it will be back up?

More info here:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37080

and here:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=377


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> WCG is offline for awhile- not sure atm when it will be back up?
> 
> More info here:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37080
> ...



Yup, explains why i'm dry and stuck uploading a bunch of WUs.


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yup, explains why i'm dry and stuck uploading a bunch of WUs.



Repairs/maintenance is complete 

Work is uploading and new work is available!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 13, 2014)

So carry on as usual or was there something on our end we need to do as well?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2014)

freaksavior said:


> So carry on as usual or was there something on our end we need to do as well?


Don't think so. My rigs reported and downloaded just fine. The number of PVs (pending validation) has gone up from my normal 6 pages to 10 so somebody might need to force an update. Check if your rig(s) still have waiting WUs.


----------



## Bow (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got a new router now getting " appc hcc1 not found in app_config.xml"

Please help


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2014)

Bow said:


> Just got a new router now getting " appc hcc1 not found in app_config.xml"
> 
> Please help



What version of BOINC Manager are you running?

Also, app_config.xml isn't necessary. You can shutdown BOINC, delete the file and restart.

Post a screenshot of the Event log if you get a chance


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2014)

I lost power for almost 12 hours last night. Back to crunching.


----------



## Bow (Aug 14, 2014)

What version of BOINC Manager are you running?

Also, app_config.xml isn't necessary. You can shutdown BOINC, delete the file and restart.

Post a screenshot of the Event log if you get a chance

*Version is 7.0.44
Were can i delete that file?*


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2014)

Bow said:


> *Version is 7.0.44
> Were can i delete that file?*



Should be here:


----------



## t_ski (Aug 14, 2014)

Bow said:


> Just got a new router now getting " appc hcc1 not found in app_config.xml"
> 
> Please help


I don't think this is from the new router.  I think it's because you used to crunch with your GPU on HCC WU's.


----------



## Bow (Aug 14, 2014)

Deleting that file did not do anything.  Its like its locked up.  I have 1 upload and 1 download that are stuck.  I think I may just uninstall this version and get the latest version out.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

Figured I'd pop in and give a small update of what's going on here. I bought a used $200 Gigabyte 280X Windforce on eBay a few weeks ago for F@H (RAM is a bit bad though, artifacts at the default 1500MHz, 1400 is fine though) and it was in my main rig until now, as I scored a $225 Gigabyte 290 Windforce, $50 Sound Blaster Z and $40 Corsair H100 with 4 Enermax 900RPM fans from Xazax that I've finally received/installed in my rig. I also (during the parts swap) found out what was wrong with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer which had sustained coolant loss recently, turns out the radiator seems to have sprung a pinhole leak that corroded over. Sure glad to have a new cooler, and an H100 nonetheless.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Figured I'd pop in and give a small update of what's going on here. I bought a used $200 Gigabyte 280X Windforce on eBay a few weeks ago for F@H (RAM is a bit bad though, artifacts at the default 1500MHz, 1400 is fine though) and it was in my main rig until now, as I scored a $225 Gigabyte 290 Windforce, $50 Sound Blaster Z and $40 Corsair H100 with 4 Enermax 900RPM fans from Xazax that I've finally received/installed in my rig. I also (during the parts swap) found out what was wrong with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer which had sustained coolant loss recently, turns out the radiator seems to have sprung a pinhole leak that corroded over. Sure glad to have a new cooler, and an H100 nonetheless.



I have a small Swiftech 120mm rad if you want to salvage that cooler setup- drop me a PM if interested


----------



## Arjai (Aug 14, 2014)

Anybody else erroring out CEP2's?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 14, 2014)

NO I have a couple, since july 31st, like 11 error..


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Figured I'd pop in and give a small update of what's going on here. I bought a used $200 Gigabyte 280X Windforce on eBay a few weeks ago for F@H (RAM is a bit bad though, artifacts at the default 1500MHz, 1400 is fine though) and it was in my main rig until now, as I scored a $225 Gigabyte 290 Windforce, $50 Sound Blaster Z and $40 Corsair H100 with 4 Enermax 900RPM fans from Xazax that I've finally received/installed in my rig. I also (during the parts swap) found out what was wrong with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer which had sustained coolant loss recently, turns out the radiator seems to have sprung a pinhole leak that corroded over. Sure glad to have a new cooler, and an H100 nonetheless.



That's a pretty fantastic score on the 290 and the other gear!  

Glad to see that TT getting replaced, as a coolant leak over sexy hardware is just terrible!   Make me wonder what sprung the pinhole leak in the first place, as it's not in a place where any rad screws would be the culprit.  Whatevs, glad it's worked out now


----------



## Bow (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Bow (Aug 14, 2014)

Thats what I get when I try to uninstall or re install????.......help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2014)

Try this link:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.2.42_windows_x86_64.exe

Use "save as" then let it save in the downloads folder, click "run" when the download is finished

Make sure you shutdown your current version first


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's a pretty fantastic score on the 290 and the other gear!
> 
> Glad to see that TT getting replaced, as a coolant leak over sexy hardware is just terrible!   Make me wonder what sprung the pinhole leak in the first place, as it's not in a place where any rad screws would be the culprit.  Whatevs, glad it's worked out now



Yeah, I certainly wasn't expecting a radiator leak, honestly I thought the coolant had just evaporated since it is two years old, but I'm honestly glad it was an actual leak as I was scared that AIOs run dry rather fast. Anyway, I'm talking with Norton concerning a Swiftech radiator he wants to send me, should be a fun project to refurbish the Asetek AIO.


----------



## Bow (Aug 15, 2014)

Something is going on, my other Cruncher has the same issue...??


----------



## Bow (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Bow (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Bow (Aug 15, 2014)

Had no problems until I got this new router, both pc have the same issue going on


----------



## Arjai (Aug 15, 2014)

Bow said:


> Had no problems until I got this new router, both pc have the same issue going on


Hmmm, perhaps the new Router is the problem?


----------



## xvi (Aug 15, 2014)

So, I have an interesting issue. I'm holding a disc. The disc says Windows Server 2003 R2. I pop it in to a machine and it says Windows XP Setup. I posted a video in this thread. Help?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, even WCG is worried about me. 




xvi said:


> So, I have an interesting issue. I'm holding a disc. The disc says Windows Server 2003 R2. I pop it in to a machine and it says Windows XP Setup. I posted a video in this thread. Help?



Sorry I'm no help here


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bow said:


> Had no problems until I got this new router, both pc have the same issue going on



I would check the firewall settings in the router! That would appear to be the issue. Make sure that the firewall is allowing BOINC to communicate.


----------



## Bow (Aug 15, 2014)

The router is a Belkin n300, model # f9k1007v1. I have it set for a dynamic connection, firmware is up to date. Owners manual sucks, I cant where to allow a program through so I shut the fire wall off.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2014)

Decided to try my chances fixing a asus ROG gene lga1155 matx board obscenely cheap from ebay. I will relay my experiences afterwords.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bow said:


> The router is a Belkin n300, model # f9k1007v1. I have it set for a dynamic connection, firmware is up to date. Owners manual sucks, I cant where to allow a program through so I shut the fire wall off.




Did BOINC start working correctly?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> Decided to try my chances fixing a asus ROG gene lga1155 matx board obscenely cheap from ebay. I will relay my experiences afterwords.


It took me three tries to get the bent pins straitened out in order for the board to run. Saddly one pin is broken and gone. Still though, I am currently in the bios. I did get it running. I have my 2500k in it now and will be testing stability over the weekend. Otherwise this looks good. I will upload some before and after pictures here soon of the pins.


----------



## Bow (Aug 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Did BOINC start working correctly?



Nope, not sure what the problem is. something to do with the router i think


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2014)

If you still have the old router, pop it back in place and see if the errors go away.  If it does, then it's the router.  If it's still there, then it's not the router.

When the new router was in place, did your Windows installation think it was a new network connection?  Did it get set as public and therefore blocking the connection?

Otherwise, if you can't install/uninstall, try the old Windows MSI cleanup utility.  That will remove the program and the registry settings from the borked install and allow you to go cleanly throughout the night.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> It took me three tries to get the bent pins straitened out in order for the board to run. Saddly one pin is broken and gone. Still though, I am currently in the bios. I did get it running. I have my 2500k in it now and will be testing stability over the weekend. Otherwise this looks good. I will upload some before and after pictures here soon of the pins.




Pictures were taken in a hurry, and 2/3 came out nicely. I don't know why but I did not keep the third consistent, and it came out poorly. The bent pins are in the bottom left of the third picture. Still though, you can see the progress. The first picture is how I received it, the second was my first attempt at fix, and the third is a working board. Will be stress tested over night.


Spoiler: pictures


----------



## Bow (Aug 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If you still have the old router, pop it back in place and see if the errors go away. If it does, then it's the router. If it's still there, then it's not the router. When the new router was in place, did your Windows installation think it was a new network connection? Did it get set as public and therefore blocking the connection? Otherwise, if you can't install/uninstall, try the old Windows MSI cleanup utility. That will remove the program and the registry settings from the borked install and allow you to go cleanly throughout the night.



It set it up as public 4. I changed it to home group but I think I am going to have to uninstall everything and start over.  Is there a way to get it to run as home group 1??


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> Pictures were taken in a hurry, and 2/3 came out nicely. I don't know why but I did not keep the third consistent, and it came out poorly. The bent pins are in the bottom left of the third picture. Still though, you can see the progress. The first picture is how I received it, the second was my first attempt at fix, and the third is a working board. Will be stress tested over night.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures


It appears to have made it through the night. It still runs and boots OS. It will overclock too but that is less tested. I am a bit alarmed as I went to check on it dismourning and found it smelt a bit of burnt electronics. I am unsure as to why it does because it still works ok. Closer examination is showing that the cpu was also running at 98c. I am thinking I might of had a cooler install issue and the hot temps are producing the smell. I am dissembling now to see what I can find. I will also take a better picture of the working pins.



Spoiler: New picture of bent pins











Temperatures seem unusually high no matter what I do. Maybe sensor error related to that broken pin?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2014)

Well all my rigs will be getting shut down shortly. Tonight 2 will go offline, and then tomorrow the last will go, though I'll be disconnected from the Internet tonight. The reason is summed up in 2 words..


*Princess Party *



Spoiler: Aaaaggghhhh









That's a more accurate pic lol. Not my picture but you get the idea




There's going to be quite a few people, mostly little girls screaming and yelling, here for this Princess Party my wife is throwing for my daughter tomorrow, and they'll won't be needing the heat from 3 pcs crunching and folding 

They'll be up running again by Sunday sometime at the latest, but some may be back Saturday night. It's going to be a bit of work because I'll be breaking everything down and moving them out of the room; our apartment isn't as spacious as I'd like.


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2014)

Which Princess are you going to be


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2014)

Good news. I checked out that broken pin's location which is AJ31. It is an RSVD pin. RSVD=reserved.



			
				intel said:
			
		

> All RSVD (RESERVED) pins must remain unconnected.


So essentially it is an unused pin. Why my 2500k is running so hot in this board no matter what I can not explain yet. Currently using the stock cooler for ease of use and am getting 80c running mcm workloads. This is stock. 1.15v at 3.7ghz.


Spoiler: pinout


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Which Princess are you going to be





The one that's locked away alone in a room with a phone, a tablet, and headphones in order to preserve their sanity


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> The one that's locked away alone in a room with a phone, a tablet, and headphones in order to preserve their sanity


Is it a tower? I think I know which one that is.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 16, 2014)

Maybe the one with the talking furniture.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> Is it a tower? I think I know which one that is.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe the one with the talking furniture.



It seems that all these princess stories have towers, talking animals/furniture, and the romance of a lifetime 

It just pains me to shut down everything.  In fairy tales, princesses don't have to stop crunching


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It seems that all these princess stories have towers, talking animals/furniture, and the romance of a lifetime
> 
> It just pains me to shut down everything.  In fairy tales, princesses don't have to stop crunching


Its ok. I am bringing on 4 more cores in your absence... That is in my new rog board for cheap.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> The one that's locked away alone in a room with a phone, a tablet, and headphones in order to preserve their sanity



Yea okay, what ever you say sis.......Bhahahahahaha


----------



## t_ski (Aug 16, 2014)

Bow said:


> It set it up as public 4. I changed it to home group but I think I am going to have to uninstall everything and start over.  Is there a way to get it to run as home group 1??


I think you can delete out the network connections and start over.  Google would probably know if you asked him.


----------



## Bow (Aug 16, 2014)

One of the problems I am having is BOINC will not connect or cant connect.  I can download it, but when I run it it tells me it cant connect.  The router is blocking it.  The fire wall for the router and the pc is off.  I think I need to tell the router or assign the router a port or something or give it and IP or something for BOINC so it will connect.  Just don't now how and so far no luck at Belkin support.

Everything else is working fine now, except BOINC and WarThunder, it also will not connect.


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2014)

Starlifter is back online under Windows 8.1... maybe slightly better PPD now?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2014)

Bow said:


> One of the problems I am having is BOINC will not connect or cant connect.  I can download it, but when I run it it tells me it cant connect.  The router is blocking it.  The fire wall for the router and the pc is off.  I think I need to tell the router or assign the router a port or something or give it and IP or something for BOINC so it will connect.  Just don't now how and so far no luck at Belkin support.
> 
> Everything else is working fine now, except BOINC and WarThunder, it also will not connect.



Sucks bro, sorry about the trouble.  Any chance the ports BOINC uses are blocked by default?  I just saw that some issues can be caused by port 31416 being blocked and BOINC manager being unable to connect.... maybe worth a shot looking into?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 16, 2014)

hat said:


> Starlifter is back online under Windows 8.1... maybe slightly better PPD now?



Here is the Belkin guides on portforwarding .com Bow:

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/default.htm

Find your model number and it will have a guide to set up the correct port forwarding for that specific router. 

Keep us informed brother!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2014)

hat said:


> Starlifter is back online under Windows 8.1... maybe slightly better PPD now?


It took me two minutes of google searching to figure out that was the name of your rig. I was thinking some software somehow gave you better ppd under 8.1.  on me.


On a related note, windows 8.1 compared to windows 7 bridged the gap somewhat between windows and linux in cpu performance if I remember correctly. I believe it was @TRWOV who showed this. If I am remembering correctly, is anyone curious as to how windows 9 will perform? The test candidate is coming september.


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> It took me two minutes of google searching to figure out that was the name of your rig. I was thinking some software somehow gave you better ppd under 8.1.  on me.
> 
> 
> On a related note, windows 8.1 compared to windows 7 bridged the gap somewhat between windows and linux in cpu performance if I remember correctly. I believe it was @TRWOV who showed this. If I am remembering correctly, is anyone curious as to how windows 9 will perform? The test candidate is coming september.










I call my server "Rockhead"


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2014)

Had a crazy little scare.  I moved my main rig into my bedroom for the duration of the PP, and after a few minutes after booting up, I noticed CPU temp was 100*C    BOINC starts immediately so it was crunching, but still, it never gets that hot.  So after closing BOINC and having temps settle to around 86*C, I realized I had a major problem. 

Long story short, my pump wasn't working after the transport.  The same thing happened to me when I first redid my pc and changed my loop.  So after checking power connections, I opened up the res to try to relieve pressure, and voila! pump kicked in and coolant was moving.   86* went down to 30* very quickly, thankfully. 

I don't know if any damage happened, but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 17, 2014)

Damn MoT, that is scary shit brother! Glad you got it worked out man.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2014)

That's alright manofthem. I think your okay. My 8320 rig is playing bitch right now. Thing has been stable as a rock since I built it. No problems what so ever. I oc'd it right out the gate and temps always have been around 45c under load. Now the friggin' thing wants to hard lock every so often. It can run fine for a couple days then next thing it's locked. Also if I reboot it and when it gets to the desktop, if i click coretemp right away it will lock. If I let it load completely then click core temp it won't lock. I am wondering if something is going screwy with the os. If it is this bitch is going to linux.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's alright manofthem. I think your okay. My 8320 rig is playing bitch right now. Thing has been stable as a rock since I built it. No problems what so ever. I oc'd it right out the gate and temps always have been around 45c under load. Now the friggin' thing wants to hard lock every so often. It can run fine for a couple days then next thing it's locked. Also if I reboot it and when it gets to the desktop, if i click coretemp right away it will lock. If I let it load completely then click core temp it won't lock. I am wondering if something is going screwy with the os. If it is this bitch is going to linux.


You know you wanna. Just do it already!


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's alright manofthem. I think your okay. My 8320 rig is playing bitch right now. Thing has been stable as a rock since I built it. No problems what so ever. I oc'd it right out the gate and temps always have been around 45c under load. Now the friggin' thing wants to hard lock every so often. It can run fine for a couple days then next thing it's locked. Also if I reboot it and when it gets to the desktop, if i click coretemp right away it will lock. If I let it load completely then click core temp it won't lock. I am wondering if something is going screwy with the os. If it is this bitch is going to linux.



Some chips seem to not like running overclocked 24/7 in Windows 7, I would try Linux or Windows 8.1 on it.

One of my 8350's locks on me when I go over 4.2Ghz, the other has been sitting at 4.4Ghz and 100% happy regardless of load for over a year now. I have the troublesome chip running in Ubuntu in an extended test at lower volts/lower clocks (1.15v/3.2Ghz) and it does fine.

*Question for the Linux guru's*- Any difference in ppd between Ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04 or with Mint? Considering trying Mint on my next install...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Some chips seem to not like running overclocked 24/7 in Windows 7, I would try Linux or Windows 8.1 on it.
> 
> One of my 8350's locks on me when I go over 4.2Ghz, the other has been sitting at 4.4Ghz and 100% happy regardless of load for over a year now. I have the troublesome chip running in Ubuntu in an extended test at lower volts/lower clocks (1.15v/3.2Ghz) and it does fine.
> 
> *Question for the Linux guru's*- Any difference in ppd between Ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04 or with Mint? Considering trying Mint on my next install...


Thing is this thing has been stable from when I got till now. Not sure what gives. It seems happy go lucky for a few days then bam locked tight at desk top. I think I may give Ubuntu a go on it for awhile and see how it does. I am going to do some testing this week to narrow it down to make sure it is indeed a software/ os issue. I have another fx 8350 that should be here tomorrow and I ordered some new mem from the egg.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Some chips seem to not like running overclocked 24/7 in Windows 7, I would try Linux or Windows 8.1 on it.
> 
> One of my 8350's locks on me when I go over 4.2Ghz, the other has been sitting at 4.4Ghz and 100% happy regardless of load for over a year now. I have the troublesome chip running in Ubuntu in an extended test at lower volts/lower clocks (1.15v/3.2Ghz) and it does fine.
> 
> *Question for the Linux guru's*- Any difference in ppd between Ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04 or with Mint? Considering trying Mint on my next install...


Not a linux guru but I can tell you there is not. What matters is the linux kernel used and I don't think there was a difference in the latest kernals. I remember from reading benchmarks on phoronix.com




Edit:
How the new 3570k/ asus rog gene system looks. Still awaiting proper gpu cooler.


Spoiler


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 17, 2014)

My Athlon 5350 is now running Fedora 20 on a MX100 128GB SSD.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 19, 2014)

Thought I was safe with this rog board. Dismorning before work I noticed it was having display issues. I restarted and left. I got home and there were still display issues. I tried three different graphics cards in the motherboard and now I cant even get display out of any of them. I can still get a display out of the igpu though. I also found a little cap at the bottom of the case which has me worried. I scanned for 30 minutes but could not see a spot where it came off of.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 19, 2014)

Main rig (2700k) is down today. I am selling the HD7970 so that it is still worth something. I am giving also a Thermaltake ThoughPower 750w for an HD6850 (didn'T want to use the HD5670 xD)

I'll be ready for GTX 880 or so, I will see if I can grab some GTX 780 with waterblock


----------



## xvi (Aug 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> Why my 2500k is running so hot in this board no matter what I can not explain yet. Currently using the stock cooler for ease of use and am getting 80c running mcm workloads. This is stock. 1.15v at 3.7ghz.



Because you're missing that pin, that reduces the thermal conductivity between the processor and the socket which reduces the cooling capacity of the LGA which causes excess heat to build up and.. Okay, yeah, I have no idea. Have you checked HWmonitor/cpu-z to make sure it's *actually* pumping out 1.15v and not something higher?


----------



## Bow (Aug 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sucks bro, sorry about the trouble.  Any chance the ports BOINC uses are blocked by default?  I just saw that some issues can be caused by port 31416 being blocked and BOINC manager being unable to connect.... maybe worth a shot looking into?




I thinks that could be the problem.  Been so busy have not had time to sit down and work on it.


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure if this is related at all or not... but since switching to Windows 8.1 from Windows 7, WCG doesn't seem to be erroring on work units anymore...


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 19, 2014)

Because of fresh install most likely.


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure how bad my W7 install could have been... I generally keep my stuff pretty neat.

I like Windows 8.1 Update 1 though... it does have some improvements for the desktop user... combined with Classic Shell it actually makes a good desktop OS. I see improvements in some backend things over pre-update Windows 8.1 as well... like the defrag utility. I seem to recall even 8.1 wanting to defrag my SSDs (well, it just said Optimize, which could be a blanket term) but I do seem to recall it doing 5 passes... now IIRC it just says it's running TRIM and goes from 0 to 100 percent (rather quickly I may add) so I have it set to automatically optimize everything once a week... SSDs get trimmed and the storage drive gets a defrag.

Windows 7 definitely looked better though... Windows 8 seems to have a bit of a cartoony look to me...


----------



## Nordic (Aug 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> Because you're missing that pin, that reduces the thermal conductivity between the processor and the socket which reduces the cooling capacity of the LGA which causes excess heat to build up and.. Okay, yeah, I have no idea. Have you checked HWmonitor/cpu-z to make sure it's *actually* pumping out 1.15v and not something higher?


I did not check but I updated the bios and it runs fine heat wise now.

Now the biggest problem is the oddball missing cap from somewhere I have not found yet, and the fact the motherboard will not accept a dedicated gpu. I have a few plans to work on that too but that will require some free time which is rare till next month for me. I did have a lot recently though to fix and set up this system.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 20, 2014)

I opened up my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer by cutting the hoses off at the radiator, and about three ounces of apple-juice colored coolant came out with an interesting smell and also quite a bit of sediment which I assume came from hose degradation. The tubing is indeed 1/4" ID and fits on the 1/4" nylon barbs Norton sent me along with a used Swiftech 120mm radiator, two metal 3/8" (I believe) barbs, a large brass tee with three 1/2" screw inlets, a 3/8" to 1/4" nylon reducer, a 3/8" nylon barb and two 1/4" barbs. All I need to do is get some 3/8" vinyl tubing and distilled water/a fresh container of coolant (because we always used tap water for vehicles to dilute it) and I think I should be set. Thank you again Norton for sending me a bunch of WC stuff at no cost!


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I opened up my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer by cutting the hoses off at the radiator, and about three ounces of apple-juice colored coolant came out with an interesting smell and also quite a bit of sediment which I assume came from hose degradation. The tubing is indeed 1/4" ID and fits on the 1/4" nylon barbs Norton sent me along with a used Swiftech 120mm radiator, two metal 3/8" (I believe) barbs, a large brass tee with three 1/2" screw inlets, a 3/8" to 1/4" nylon reducer, a 3/8" nylon barb and two 1/4" barbs. All I need to do is get some 3/8" vinyl tubing and distilled water/a fresh container of coolant (because we always used tap water for vehicles to dilute it) and I think I should be set. Thank you again Norton for sending me a bunch of WC stuff at no cost!



You would have had the 3/8" tubing too if I remembered to stick it in the #$%# box 

FYI- you can probably use a golf tee to plug the 1/4" fill tube temporarily... I use a bolt and a zip tie on mine


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> You would have had the 3/8" tubing too if I remembered to stick it in the #$%# box
> 
> FYI- you can probably use a golf tee to plug the 1/4" fill tube temporarily... I use a bolt and a zip tie on mine



I actually found a spare Allen head bolt in my desk drawer from a cheap office chair that looks like it fits well in the 1/4" tubing you sent, may test and use it maybe put a little saran wrap or something around it to help seal it.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2014)

I received an email from WCG reporting that CEP2 WU's will not be sent out right now due to validation issues, so I guess that explains for recent problems.  Taken from here 



> *The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 work unit issues*
> 
> 19 Aug 2014
> 
> ...








Also, there will WCG maintenance this Sunday 



> System Maintenance: Sunday, August 24, 2014 at 01:00 UTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2014)

Beta's... I saw beta's in that notice!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 21, 2014)

TFW I was out of the loop with the world as since Sunday morning, I've been...


Spoiler



This: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-linux-screenshots-thread.132109/page-5#post-3152515

AKA:








The system is some 50% functional now, heh. Time to take a break and... get some sleep for a change 

P.S. I am going to be getting those university machines running again in the coming week or two.


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2014)

I got a beta on a server I brought online yesterday (or day before?). I think it was FAAH.
Edit: May have been MCM.

Edit edit: Almost bought another server, but was outbid. Dual E55XX 2.56Ghz Xeon would have been nice.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 22, 2014)

finally moving to an R9 290.

Sine I will be watercooling, do you think the reference one is enought strong to keep a good clocking? the reference PCB is strong?

cause they are so cheap in price.. I can get R9 290 DCU2 at 400$, 425$ for an R9 290X DCU2..

and 250$ to 300$ R9 290 reference..


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> finally moving to an R9 290.
> 
> Sine I will be watercooling, do you think the reference one is enought strong to keep a good clocking? the reference PCB is strong?
> 
> ...



Emm, I guess it depends how beastly you plan to clock. My reference cards run a mild OC (usually run stock though) of 1050/1375 without voltage bump, which isn't that special I think.  I haven't pushed high with the cards but I suspect they would do more.

Now price wise, I'd rather save $150ish and go with the ref 290, personally. But if you're looking for a beast of a card, I'd go with with the other one


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 22, 2014)

I won't be running something like 1300 xD But I guess it would depend, I am not planning doing ultra overclock, and I don't know what is the stock voltage, but I guess arround 1100/1350. If the card can handle more with stock voltage, why not..I would say more what stock voltage will give me. I know these card has 5 phase Power instead of 6 for the DCU2 (asus), but I guess the card is already a good build?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 23, 2014)

Is there going to be some other wu for gpu? Winter is getting closer..  (ok we are almost september but I hope my rig can heat my room haha)


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Is there goong to be some other wu for gpu?



I don't think in the foreseeable future. Haven't hear anything regarding more GPU work units.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> I did not check but I updated the bios and it runs fine heat wise now.
> 
> Now the biggest problem is the oddball missing cap from somewhere I have not found yet, and the fact the motherboard will not accept a dedicated gpu. I have a few plans to work on that too but that will require some free time which is rare till next month for me. I did have a lot recently though to fix and set up this system.


Found the location of where the odd cap came off of. It in fact came from my 7870xt, not my motherboard so my current motherboard issues might be much more easier fixed. Saddly my 7870xt has some issues. I am not sure if I should contact powercolor because my gpu has no fan anyways from my own clumsy hand, but now two broken caps. This card has surprisingly been abused by my usually tender hands. I am not sure if this would be covered under warranty, if it is still under warranty. If it isn't I am not even sure how I would solder them back on.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

Ready to go all in and put up with some heat?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/

Starts Thursday at 0:00 GMT (8pm Eastern)

I've got 20 extra cores coming online in my 10'x10' home office for this!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> Found the location of where the odd cap came off of. It in fact came from my 7870xt, not my motherboard so my current motherboard issues might be much more easier fixed. Saddly my 7870xt has some issues. I am not sure if I should contact powercolor because my gpu has no fan anyways from my own clumsy hand, but now two broken caps. This card has surprisingly been abused by my usually tender hands. I am not sure if this would be covered under warranty, if it is still under warranty. If it isn't I am not even sure how I would solder them back on.


Turns out there really was a problem with the motherboard and gpu's. It just started smoking and left a black stain on my 750ti from the pci slot. I knew trying to fix this board would be a project but... sigh.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> Turns out there really was a problem with the motherboard and gpu's. It just started smoking and left a black stain on my 750ti from the pci slot. I knew trying to fix this board would be a project but... sigh.





Looked like you sorted out the socket pretty good... maybe you can try an RMA?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looked like you sorted out the socket pretty good... maybe you can try an RMA?


I am actually typing on the computer now using the dedicated gpu. It runs, but just will not accept a gpu. I think an RMA is in order. I got this board so cheap too so that isn't too bad. I just hope it didn't kill the 750ti, but that would be another RMA.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh my team, what a way to start a semester. Have you ever had a week where you seem to break everything you touch? I broke one of my graphics cards cap, I kind of blew up another gpu in a motherboard I was trying to fix, I also broke one of my cpu tower coolers, and even my kitchen sink faucet. I should just stop touching this. I need to lay in bed in a plastic bubble.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> Oh my team, what a way to start a semester. Have you ever had a week where you seem to break everything you touch? I broke one of my graphics cards cap, I kind of blew up another gpu in a motherboard I was trying to fix, I also broke one of my cpu tower coolers, and even my kitchen sink faucet. I should just stop touching this. I need to lay in bed in a plastic bubble.




Sounds like...







See what I did there


----------



## Nordic (Aug 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sounds like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close, but it looks more like this. 




Spoiler: Full size for effect


----------



## xvi (Aug 26, 2014)

So, this happened. Picked up a Dual LGA771 Intel board. It seems to have pretty strict requirements for power connections (it requires an 8-pin EPS and a 4-pin "12V4" power, which appears to be the exact same thing as the old 4-pin CPU/P4 connector), but I think I can fanangle it in to working some time during the challenge. It wants one of those weird Intel SSI power supplies and claims to refuse to work otherwise.

So, any tips on getting a "Intel SSI" board to run off a standard ATX 24-pin power supply? (I'll order a real PSU, but it most certainly won't be here in time for the challenge.)








Spoiler: BONUS! Behemoth Lian Li case vs little HP machine.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

NZXT 650w psu here for $45 shipped (Seasonic OEM unit) 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx-670-4gb-nzxt-650w-80-b-ssd-accelero-iii.204522/


----------



## Bow (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone know what port/ ip and type..tcp,udp or both wcg uses????


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure but there's info in this FAQ section that may help:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=netconn#68


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> Ready to go all in and put up with some heat?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
> 
> ...


So the idea is to take some of the older build parts I have and have it run as much as possible as a dedicated cruncher?!


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> So the idea is to take some of the older build parts I have and have it run as much as possible as a dedicated cruncher?!



That's a great idea! A bunch of us run multiple rigs.

I have a bunch but power cost/heat sometimes prevents me from running All of them


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> I have a bunch but power cost/heat sometimes prevents me from running All of them



You been holding back on us,  eh Cap'n? 

J/K 




Tallencor said:


> So the idea is to take some of the older build parts I have and have it run as much as possible as a dedicated cruncher?!



That's a great idea. I think all of us look at ppd/watt when assembling/configuring, so as long as it puts out well respective of its power draw, then you're good!


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> That's a great idea! A bunch of us run multiple rigs.
> 
> I have a bunch but power cost/heat sometimes prevents me from running All of them





manofthem said:


> You been holding back on us,  eh Cap'n?
> 
> J/K
> 
> ...


It may take some time as I am moving soon but when the time comes for the next push hopefully I will have more than one pc going. For now I will dedicate my work rig when I am home and vice versa. My Home rig has been running for about 12 hrs or so now. I also hope to read that tuning guide you linked at the start of the thread.( Just gotta find out where I saw it)
Edit: Work pc set up and pending 5pm-11am run. Here we go.


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> Close, but it looks more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord man! I hope my XT dos'nt do that. Warranty is well over I believe. Good luck I hope the RMA goes over without a hitch.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry I've been so absent lately guys. August was a tough month with the passing of my Father and business becoming a challenge short term. I've got the Kreij memorial rig back up and I've cranked up both servers for the challenge(a little late, I know). Looking forward to cooler weather arriving so I can "work the piss" out of this hardware I've acquired. I see that Kai is back, but is he posting?


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sorry I've been so absent lately guys. August was a tough month with the passing of my Father and business becoming a challenge short term. I've got the Kreij memorial rig back up and I've cranked up both servers for the challenge(a little late, I know). Looking forward to cooler weather arriving so I can "work the piss" out of this hardware I've acquired. I see that Kai is back, but is he posting?


Sorry to hear about your Father Buck. Hold on to the good memories and he will be there. I to am waiting for the cold weather. I live above a restaurant right now but am moving to a place in the sticks with half wood half electric. The G.F. is gonna be cold this winter in sacrifice of higher clocks


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2014)

Damn it buck, my deepest condolences for your loss brother!! That is always very very hard to deal with.


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry for your loss @BUCK NASTY


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 30, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sorry I've been so absent lately guys. August was a tough month with the passing of my Father and business becoming a challenge short term.



My condoleances.



BUCK NASTY said:


> I see that Kai is back, but is he posting?



No he is not posting.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 30, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sorry I've been so absent lately guys. August was a tough month with the passing of my Father and business becoming a challenge short term. I've got the Kreij memorial rig back up and I've cranked up both servers for the challenge(a little late, I know). Looking forward to cooler weather arriving so I can "work the piss" out of this hardware I've acquired. I see that Kai is back, but is he posting?



My condoleances. this is a hard moment. :/


----------



## HammerON (Aug 30, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sorry I've been so absent lately guys. August was a tough month with the passing of my Father and business becoming a challenge short term. I've got the Kreij memorial rig back up and I've cranked up both servers for the challenge(a little late, I know). Looking forward to cooler weather arriving so I can "work the piss" out of this hardware I've acquired. I see that Kai is back, but is he posting?


Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 30, 2014)

picked up a Samsung PLS 24" screen for my main rig  ended up trading my Phillips IPS instead of cash in my GTX 680 deal


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, my VM with Azure ended, and stopped results, on the 25th. I decided to pay for the next couple of days, for a 4 core rendition. All is good, puddy is showing it is running. However, the Azure portal doesn't seem to want to load. I had it for a bit, but it did not show CPU usage.

I rebooted the VM and tried to see the Portal but, it won't load...Just a constant spinning icon.

Oh well. It is running which means I now have 4 cores on the Lappy, 4 on the Azure VM and about a half a core on Amazon currently running jobs.

PS. My buddy, who bought @theonedub 's computer, has not got internet, his sister is a heavy gambler and hasn't paid the bill. Despite him paying her rent and money for utilities! So, no help there.


----------



## Bow (Aug 31, 2014)

Crunching again


----------



## Nordic (Aug 31, 2014)

I got a rarely used family pc now put to use with crunching. An AMD E1-2500 apu. It sits idle almost all the time and sips power so it was a simple request. Seems spooled up now, and is getting ~500ppd.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 1, 2014)

So just upgraded from Room V2 to Apartment V1. Meaning I've moved, and I am a bit low on furniture and internet, so my crunchers are off for now.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2014)

I fear I'm in a similar boat as @agent00skid unfortunately.

I'm shutting down the pc's:  2 are already off and this one is about to go off too.  I hate to do it, but there's nothing much I can do at present.  

AC started acting funky tonight.  I've tried a few things and it seems to be better, but I don't think it'll be holding out the entire night; gotta have the AC boys here tomorrow to flush this thing out.  And since I have my in-laws over for a few days (a family of 4, til they can move into their new place), I need to cut down on all extra heat as possible.  NO HOT SHOWERS! 

So now it's a waiting game on the landlord, and while I hope it's taken care of swiftly, I have a strong feeling....


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeez, MoT, that sucks bro. Hell, ya should be here. Temps are already dipping down in the upper 40's at night. God I am not ready for winter. They claim that average first freeze here is the 10th of September. I have a feeling its going to happen this year.


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez, MoT, that sucks bro. Hell, ya should be here. Temps are already dipping down in the upper 40's at night. God I am not ready for winter. They claim that average first freeze here is the 10th of September. I have a feeling its going to happen this year.



Say hi to Santa for me Bud!  

@manofthem - no AC sucks in FL  Hope you get it fixed quick!

My wife takes care of the broken stuff at my house... she says the (insert item) is broken and it gets fixed. Amazing!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Say hi to Santa for me Bud!*
> 
> @manofthem - no AC sucks in FL  Hope you get it fixed quick!
> 
> My wife takes care of the broken stuff at my house... she says the (insert item) is broken and it gets fixed. Amazing!!!



Yea he should be here any minute now............


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone else getting error in FightAIDS@home.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2014)

That's a good lady @Norton!  My wife usually is the one that arranges these things and takes care of issues, but when it's something that needs immediate fixing, it's me that has to take care of it.

(however she is the one that speaks with the landlord and arranges for the permanent fixing)


My bro-in-law for his shop vac and we sucked out some nasty from the drain so I'm thinking it'll be ok for tonight and last us. Tomorrow hopefully the AC guys will blow the rest of the junk out and perma-fix this 


@stinger608 it's only fair that you have a nice chilly winter since I've had the most disgusting summer  (but really, I don't wish a horrible winter in anyone after seeing the stuff from last winter)


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez, MoT, that sucks bro. Hell, ya should be here. Temps are already dipping down in the upper 40's at night. God I am not ready for winter. They claim that average first freeze here is the 10th of September. I have a feeling its going to happen this year.


I am not that much more north than you. Wyoming must be plain cold.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 3, 2014)

I heard there was snow up in Wyoming this past weekend.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am not that much more north than you. Wyoming must be plain cold.



Where are you at man? Thing is, Cheyenne is at 6062 ft.



t_ski said:


> I heard there was snow up in Wyoming this past weekend.



Yep, there was snow up in the Big Horn mountains last Monday. That is about 300 miles north of me.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Where are you at man? Thing is, Cheyenne is at 6062 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, there was snow up in the Big Horn mountains last Monday. That is about 300 miles north of me.



I am northwest of you nearing the Canadian border. If my geography is remembered correctly we share yellow stone. I am at 2300ish elevation just on the cusp of the rocky mountains.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Where are you at man? Thing is, Cheyenne is at 6062 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, there was snow up in the Big Horn mountains last Monday. That is about 300 miles north of me.





james888 said:


> I am northwest of you nearing the Canadian border. If my geography is remembered correctly we share yellow stone. I am at 2300ish elevation just on the cusp of the rocky mountains.


Snow last Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I get how some people say that as Canadians were all living in Igloo's and beating seals to death.  But snow in August takes the cake! Even the northern most parts of the country. Yep Igloos melt in the summer. Thing is I live in what we call the valley in Nova Scotia at an elevation of (ha hemm) 102 feet. Surrounded by the ocean with warmer temps coming up from the U.S. eastern seaboard it usually doesn't snow until a week before Christmas. New Brunswick next door has the bay of Fundy to the east but they get snow while it rains here from the same system. You poor buggers. It is going to be 29 degrees on Fri. For you southern gentlemen that's 84 F.
James888 if your anywhere near Alberta or Saskatchewan then I feel your pain. I have friends working in the oil fields there and it can reach 48 below while it is 8 below here.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am northwest of you nearing the Canadian border. If my geography is remembered correctly we share yellow stone. I am at 2300ish elevation just on the cusp of the rocky mountains.




Hmm, Boise?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 4, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, Boise?


I won't say exactly, but you're close enough just too far south.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 4, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Anyone else getting error in FightAIDS@home.
> 
> View attachment 58871


Hmmm, Could this be from the OC? 1st time I've seen that error.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah, with that project it is usually an unstable system being the cause.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 5, 2014)

So quick question. How do I tell if I am getting the best performance for crunching. This may be a broad question but other than than my oc, are there any tweeks for decreasing the time it takes etc. Maybe there is a guide I can be pointed to. Any help would be great.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2014)

There are breakdowns by cpu available in a few places...

Here are the cpu's in our Team:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/breakdown/cpu/22175/10/0

Here are the cpu's for all of WCG:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/16/0/0

*note- use average credit per cpu for comparing


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)

That's ME!!!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 6, 2014)

Alright everyone. Today is the day I shut down the pc for the final move to our new place in the stix. I will leave it on as it is the last thing I will move.( I do have to swaddle it in a blanket after all).
The work pc is still crunching for the weekend but after about 5 or 6 hrs the main one will be gone until wed night. We have an appointment for hookup then,  here's hoping they show......................?
Good luck in staying over the 3 million mark. Till Wednesday  . Ooooh! whats that on the floor? Crunch crunch crunch.


----------



## Bow (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Alright everyone. Today is the day I shut down the pc for the final move to our new place in the stix. I will leave it on as it is the last thing I will move.( I do have to swaddle it in a blanket after all).
> The work pc is still crunching for the weekend but after about 5 or 6 hrs the main one will be gone until wed night. We have an appointment for hookup then,  here's hoping they show......................?
> Good luck in staying over the 3 million mark. Till Wednesday  . Ooooh! whats that on the floor? Crunch crunch crunch.


You could increase your buffer to download some extra work now, which the rig could still work until you get your connection back.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> That's ME!!!


Edit... Hmmm, I just noticed, it lists my Dual Core i5, with 4 Logical cores w/HT, as a Single core?  Why be 'Dat?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Edit... Hmmm, I just noticed, it lists my Dual Core i5, with 4 Logical cores w/HT, as a Single core?  Why be 'Dat?



You have the only i5-3317U processor on the team is what it's saying.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You could increase your buffer to download some extra work now, which the rig could still work until you get your connection back.


Crap! If I had of caught this earlier I would have asked how. I am at work picking up a bigger truck and thought I would check in on how the work pc is doing making out with Boinc. Honestly I had no idea I could do that.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)

It's ok. You will be fine. Finish your move, that is stressful enough! We'll see you at work and then again on Wednesday. No worries, Bud!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, I finally figured out why my Coolit Evo cooler for the 4790 was acting so terrible!













I'm really surprised because I'm never that bad at mounting a cooler.  I would have remounted sooner, but to do it requires taking apart the whole case, removing the mobo tray and then the mobo since it's a smaller mATX case, and that's just too much work.  

Anyway, I replaced the Coolit with an H80i reburb unit that I snagged of the Egg on the cheap, and it looks very good and practically new 


So now the Coolit will be moved over to the i3 to replace the stock HSF.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 7, 2014)

Maybe some lapping is in order.


----------



## Bow (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> Maybe some lapping is in order.



I'm not sure.  I'm going to install it on the i3 and see what happens.  If the temps are atrocious, obviously there's an issue with the bottom of the cooler.  Honestly I don't think that's the problem; I'm going to blame myself on bad mounting. 

Now I can say the H80i is a nice cooler as it's doing a swell job with the i7.  However, I must say that the fans are too loud for my liking.   In the near future, I'll be looking to replace them with some other high static pressure fans that are quiet, maybe some more AP14s or so.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well, I finally figured out why my Coolit Evo cooler for the 4790 was acting so terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contact? Pft, we don't need no stinkin' contact...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Contact? Pft, we don't need no stinkin' contact...



Anyone remember this?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Anyone remember this?


Seems vaguely familiar...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Seems vaguely familiar...



 you're not missing much. I really,member it from school, some educational show we used to occasionally watch. But the word contact always, always me think of that "3, 2, 1, Contact."


----------



## Nordic (Sep 7, 2014)

I am too young for that video. Could be an east coast west coast thing too. When I hear "lets make contact" I just have dirty thoughts.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 8, 2014)

2 rigs are off due to the AC being changed out in my house; needless to say it's nasty and hot in there.  I kept the main rig running because it has the funky little thing where the pump doesn't want to start up on a cold start. (I may log in and reduce crunching to only 50% to reduce heat)

Hopefully tonight all will be done and nice and cold.  


Edit: went ahead and paused crunching on main system, it should only be til the end of the day.


----------



## xvi (Sep 8, 2014)

Came home to my bmaverick DDC pump making a horrid squeal. Pulled it apart and the impeller looks okay. I'm thinking it's the bearing on the bottom. Tried to pull it apart, but couldn't get the electronics out. I think all I can do is try some 3-in-1 and hope it gets better. I really don't want to drop the money on a D5 (+res/top) or something seeing as how I just got an acrylic res/top for the DDC. (Also, bmav's DDCs were the right price. Real pumps are expensive.)

It's times like this when I hate water cooling. It's a stupid, stupid idea.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> Came home to my bmaverick DDC pump making a horrid squeal. Pulled it apart and the impeller looks okay. I'm thinking it's the bearing on the bottom. Tried to pull it apart, but couldn't get the electronics out. I think all I can do is try some 3-in-1 and hope it gets better. I really don't want to drop the money on a D5 (+res/top) or something seeing as how I just got an acrylic res/top for the DDC. (Also, bmav's DDCs were the right price. Real pumps are expensive.)
> 
> It's times like this when I hate water cooling. It's a stupid, stupid idea.


Watercooling is a lot of work, but 50c on a 4.8ghz 2500k and a 40c 7970 under full load is what makes me love watercooling.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 9, 2014)

Half way home from work last night I realized that I forgot to fire up Boinc, but after setting up the home rig it had started crunching the 2 dozen or so that it had taken on before I packed it to move. Score! Once the installer of the interwebs shows tomorrow afternoon ( Between 8am and 5pm was the best they could quote, The wanks.) they will be ready to submit. Yep! Yep! I have already missed one deadline for fighting aids thou. Fingers crossed.


----------



## xvi (Sep 10, 2014)

My extra steam keys for "Hammerwatch" (72/100 metacritic) and "Papers, Please" (85/100 metacritic) (claimed) free for any cruncher and/or folder (or friend of a cruncher/folder). PM plz.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 10, 2014)

Cool offer @xvi . Mighty nice of ya.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2014)

What's up with these? These two are gonna run for 40+hours?


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 11, 2014)

Arjai said:


> What's up with these? These two are gonna run for 40+hours?


Been getting these myself as well. About 4 fight aids @ home were better than 20 hrs.


----------



## Bow (Sep 11, 2014)

My main rig is down, my old H50 is dead.  If anyone has a spare CPU cooler pm me please.


----------



## xvi (Sep 11, 2014)

Bow said:


> My main rig is down, my old H50 is dead.  If anyone has a spare CPU cooler pm me please.


Are you looking for anything specific?


----------



## Bow (Sep 11, 2014)

not really, I crunch and play some games on it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2014)

NE has a refurbished H60 on sale this week.  Because of the cost of shipping, that is most likely going to be your best bet.  That, I believe, is the older H60.  The newer, and quieter one is $20 more.  Be warned, the H80's, although awesome at cooling, are loud.  They even have the H100i for $65, with promo code.


----------



## Bow (Sep 11, 2014)

Cash is going to be tight this week, but I will look at that H60.  May go air cooling


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2014)

Bow said:


> My main rig is down, my old H50 is dead.  If anyone has a spare CPU cooler pm me please.


Hit up sneekypeet, AthlonX2 or copenhagen69


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 12, 2014)

Bow said:


> My main rig is down, my old H50 is dead.  If anyone has a spare CPU cooler pm me please.


I have a few stock amd coolers but your prob looking for something with a bit of a punch eh. I could toss one across the bay.


----------



## Bow (Sep 12, 2014)

You know the old saying robbing from Peter to pay for cooler today.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 12, 2014)

Bow said:


> You know the old saying robbing from Peter to pay for cooler today.


What did you decide? Air? H60?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Hit up sneekypeet, AthlonX2 or copenhagen69


peet's got an air cooler for $25 shipped...review is here


----------



## Bow (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I am going to go with the H60.  going to start taking it apart later today

Ordered the H60.


----------



## xvi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ford sells a nice water pump. Some assembly required.


Spoiler











> Features include:
> 
> * 500 hp @ 6,500 rpm
> * 450 ft.-lbs. @ 5,300 rpm
> ...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Ford sells a nice water pump. Some assembly required.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I doubt that it will fit in his case
Would require extensive plumbing
Massive radiator requirement
Radiator fan requirement could pose a danger
Doesn't use the same power source
Noisy
Vibration may have a detrimental effect on the rest of the system
High maintenance
Not "significant other" friendly
Expensive to own and operate
Multiple government agencies would be unhappy
Could, however, be hooked to a generator for guaranteed 24/7 service


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Ford sells a nice water pump. Some assembly required.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Possible to cool a TDP Over 143.33ºC!!!

However, Fuel and Maintenance and Setup costs will vary. Adhere to local noise regulations.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2014)

Finished, in record time! (?)








WTF? Even the CEP2's weren't this long!! Not even close!!


----------



## xvi (Sep 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> [*]I doubt that it will fit in his case


..but not impossible.





> [*]Would require extensive plumbing


Also not impossible.





> [*]Massive radiator requirement


Bigger radiator = better!





> [*]Radiator fan requirement could pose a danger


Danger smanger! We're talking about performance here!





> [*]Doesn't use the same power source


It's a hybrid!





> [*]Noisy


Hey! Let's be politically correct here! "Acoustically challenged".





> [*]Vibration may have a detrimental effect on the rest of the system


..and a detrimental effect on that dang knot in my neck.





> [*]High maintenance


So is most other water cooling!





> [*]Not "significant other" friendly


Not unless your significant other likes that kind of thing.





> [*]Expensive to own and operate


I spent more on fans for my radiator than I've ever spent on an air cooler. Think of it as an investment!





> [*]Multiple government agencies would be unhappy


When are they ever happy?





> [*]Could, however, be hooked to a generator for guaranteed 24/7 service


 Now you're looking on the bright side!

(And that, ladies and gentlemen, is called "spin")


----------



## Bow (Sep 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Ford sells a nice water pump. Some assembly required.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Yes it would fit, but I am a Dodge man...


----------



## xvi (Sep 12, 2014)

Bow said:


> Yes it would fit, but I am a Dodge man...


Hey, I don't discriminate. 


Spoiler











And just think! If there's ever a flood, just imagine how quickly you could pump out all the water!


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2014)

If you're going to move water there's only one way to go 



Spoiler:  this one is a medium size


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm back guys and running strong, Ill have my moments with a shutdown here and there but I fired Bionic up last night to test a 4.8GHz oc on a 4790K

She ran all night, and still was running up until 20 min ago for just a quick shutdown.

I went to my lower power 4.6ghz setting as I wont be here to monitor it if it crashes, New Bios last night changed how it ran but I think I got it figured out and the bios seems more optimized now.

When I get back this week Ill flip it back up to the 4.8GHz setting and see how it goes.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 14, 2014)

Bow said:


> Yes it would fit, but I am a Dodge man...


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey Matt, I saw this today and thought of you


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 15, 2014)

You know that feeling that the hardware knows that you're leaving for more than a few hours, and immediately start acting up?

Went to visit my mother this weekend, and both my PC's running. The desktop was in a bit of an iffy state, so that it crashed didn't surprise me all that much, but the Shoebox also wasn't returning work, which had me greatly puzzled. When I came back it was off, and when I tried to start it, it reset the BIOS. I've never had any problems with it before. :S

Oh well, the Shoebox is back up, and I'm getting my desktop back to good settings as well.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> You know that feeling that the hardware knows that you're leaving for more than a few hours, and immediately start acting up?
> 
> Went to visit my mother this weekend, and both my PC's running. The desktop was in a bit of an iffy state, so that it crashed didn't surprise me all that much, but the Shoebox also wasn't returning work, which had me greatly puzzled. When I came back it was off, and when I tried to start it, it reset the BIOS. I've never had any problems with it before. :S
> 
> Oh well, the Shoebox is back up, and I'm getting my desktop back to good settings as well.



Must be contagious... my 2500k/7970 rig has been running perfectly yet an hour ago it BSOD'd on me, restarted itself, and is running fine again


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2014)

Took my rig apart today.  I thought that I had been keeping it clean inside,  blow it out once a month, wrong, it was a dusty mess.  1 more can of air should do the trick.  H60 should be here by mid week, and if all goes well up and running by the weekend.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 16, 2014)

Bow said:


> Ordered the H60.


Of course this week they drop the price on the newer H60 to only an $8 premium. (well worth it IMHO)


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2014)

99178 !!!!!! Come on 100k!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 17, 2014)

Got the H60 today, hope to get started putting things back together tomorrow after work.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry for bad quality, but Gigabyte R9 290 OC under water + additional rad:


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2014)

Wahoo, I pulled in 6 beta WU's on my i7 and 2 on my i3!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 19, 2014)

5820K, Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi and G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-2800 16GB shall be mine by Tuesday. I am giving my dad my current 4770K/ASRock Z87 Extreme6/16GB DDR3-1866 for the board and chip, and bought the RAM using my own funds. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128750
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117402


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 19, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> 5820K, Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi and G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-2800 16GB shall be mine by Tuesday. I am giving my dad my current 4770K/ASRock Z87 Extreme6/16GB DDR3-1866 for the board and chip, and bought the RAM using my own funds.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-800
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128750
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117402


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> 5820K, Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi and G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-2800 16GB shall be mine by Tuesday. I am giving my dad my current 4770K/ASRock Z87 Extreme6/16GB DDR3-1866 for the board and chip, and bought the RAM using my own funds.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-800
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128750
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117402



Rub it in, buddy.... Rub it in  

Awesome to hear, can't wait for ya


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok brother crunchers, I have another build in the process with most pieces should be here by Monday. I have been kinda quiet latley due to moving into a larger house. I may also be selling off 2 of my crunching rigs to help finance another 2 builds.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 20, 2014)

I just had my first computation error.  A WU that had 14 hours into it! Linux, i5-3450 (all default settings) hmmm

Edit: Update.  Found that I have 4 errors and they are all the really long processing time WU's.  12.74/13.68/13.95/14.15 hours.  3 of them are FAHV_ x3ZCM_ A_ IN_ Y3b_ rig and one is a beta.  Here's one of the log files:

```
Result Name: FAHV_ x3ZCM_ A_ IN_ Y3b_ rig_ 0226144_ 0005_ 1--
<core_client_version>7.2.42</core_client_version>
<![CDATA[
<stderr_txt>
INFO: No state to restore. Start from the beginning.
[19:45:12] Number of tasks = 140
[19:45:12] Starting task 0,CPU time is 0.000000.
[19:45:12] ./ZINC03309761.pdbqt size = 30 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[19:51:38] Finished task #0 cpu time used 383.253379
[19:51:38] Starting task 1,CPU time is 383.253379.
[19:51:38] ./ZINC03309798.pdbqt size = 29 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[19:58:19] Finished task #1 cpu time used 396.012249
[19:58:19] Starting task 2,CPU time is 779.265628.
[19:58:19] ./ZINC03309914.pdbqt size = 29 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:04:29] Finished task #2 cpu time used 364.381669
[20:04:29] Starting task 3,CPU time is 1143.647297.
[20:04:29] ./ZINC03311113.pdbqt size = 33 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:11:41] Finished task #3 cpu time used 428.384980
[20:11:41] Starting task 4,CPU time is 1572.032277.
[20:11:41] ./ZINC03311198.pdbqt size = 31 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:18:47] Finished task #4 cpu time used 421.646089
[20:18:47] Starting task 5,CPU time is 1993.678366.
[20:18:47] ./ZINC03314413.pdbqt size = 28 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:24:48] Finished task #5 cpu time used 357.345609
[20:24:48] Starting task 6,CPU time is 2351.023975.
[20:24:48] ./ZINC03316198.pdbqt size = 26 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:30:28] Finished task #6 cpu time used 337.531898
[20:30:28] Starting task 7,CPU time is 2688.555873.
[20:30:28] ./ZINC03316759.pdbqt size = 23 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:35:09] Finished task #7 cpu time used 279.216101
[20:35:09] Starting task 8,CPU time is 2967.771974.
[20:35:09] ./ZINC03317026.pdbqt size = 33 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:43:04] Finished task #8 cpu time used 469.781654
[20:43:04] Starting task 9,CPU time is 3437.553628.
[20:43:04] ./ZINC03318011.pdbqt size = 26 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:47:55] Finished task #9 cpu time used 287.953594
[20:47:55] Starting task 10,CPU time is 3725.507222.
[20:47:55] ./ZINC03318300.pdbqt size = 33 10 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[20:56:00] Finished task #10 cpu time used 480.338235
[20:56:00] Starting task 11,CPU time is 4205.845457.
[20:56:00] ./ZINC03319423.pdbqt size = 27 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:02:21] Finished task #11 cpu time used 378.461978
[21:02:21] Starting task 12,CPU time is 4584.307435.
[21:02:21] ./ZINC03319431.pdbqt size = 23 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:07:25] Finished task #12 cpu time used 300.293669
[21:07:25] Starting task 13,CPU time is 4884.601104.
[21:07:25] ./ZINC03319674.pdbqt size = 25 4 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:11:57] Finished task #13 cpu time used 268.724384
[21:11:57] Starting task 14,CPU time is 5153.325488.
[21:11:57] ./ZINC03319677.pdbqt size = 25 4 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:16:31] Finished task #14 cpu time used 270.225740
[21:16:31] Starting task 15,CPU time is 5423.551228.
[21:16:31] ./ZINC03319875.pdbqt size = 37 12 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:27:27] Finished task #15 cpu time used 648.712142
[21:27:27] Starting task 16,CPU time is 6072.263370.
[21:27:27] ./ZINC03320222.pdbqt size = 30 11 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:35:16] Finished task #16 cpu time used 462.874829
[21:35:16] Starting task 17,CPU time is 6535.138199.
[21:35:16] ./ZINC03320283.pdbqt size = 27 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:40:32] Finished task #17 cpu time used 311.804872
[21:40:32] Starting task 18,CPU time is 6846.943071.
[21:40:32] ./ZINC03320295.pdbqt size = 22 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:44:56] Finished task #18 cpu time used 261.203013
[21:44:56] Starting task 19,CPU time is 7108.146084.
[21:44:56] ./ZINC03320308.pdbqt size = 24 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:50:09] Finished task #19 cpu time used 310.144846
[21:50:09] Starting task 20,CPU time is 7418.290930.
[21:50:09] ./ZINC03320310.pdbqt size = 32 4 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[21:55:49] Finished task #20 cpu time used 338.500925
[21:55:49] Starting task 21,CPU time is 7756.791855.
[21:55:49] ./ZINC03320321.pdbqt size = 38 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:03:31] Finished task #21 cpu time used 456.873776
[22:03:31] Starting task 22,CPU time is 8213.665631.
[22:03:31] ./ZINC03320324.pdbqt size = 18 3 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:07:01] Finished task #22 cpu time used 208.069388
[22:07:01] Starting task 23,CPU time is 8421.735019.
[22:07:01] ./ZINC03320325.pdbqt size = 18 3 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:10:32] Finished task #23 cpu time used 209.455155
[22:10:32] Starting task 24,CPU time is 8631.190174.
[22:10:32] ./ZINC03320340.pdbqt size = 24 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:15:03] Finished task #24 cpu time used 268.108057
[22:15:03] Starting task 25,CPU time is 8899.298231.
[22:15:03] ./ZINC03320343.pdbqt size = 23 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:19:45] Finished task #25 cpu time used 279.141668
[22:19:45] Starting task 26,CPU time is 9178.439899.
[22:19:45] ./ZINC03320372.pdbqt size = 32 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:27:10] Finished task #26 cpu time used 439.711574
[22:27:10] Starting task 27,CPU time is 9618.151473.
[22:27:10] ./ZINC03320375.pdbqt size = 28 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:33:19] Finished task #27 cpu time used 366.084584
[22:33:19] Starting task 28,CPU time is 9984.236057.
[22:33:19] ./ZINC03320434.pdbqt size = 35 10 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:41:21] Finished task #28 cpu time used 477.360399
[22:41:21] Starting task 29,CPU time is 10461.596456.
[22:41:21] ./ZINC03320436.pdbqt size = 35 10 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:49:22] Finished task #29 cpu time used 476.465392
[22:49:22] Starting task 30,CPU time is 10938.061848.
[22:49:22] ./ZINC03320483.pdbqt size = 34 12 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[22:58:24] Finished task #30 cpu time used 535.786766
[22:58:24] Starting task 31,CPU time is 11473.848614.
[22:58:24] ./ZINC03320656.pdbqt size = 28 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:04:32] Finished task #31 cpu time used 364.022987
[23:04:32] Starting task 32,CPU time is 11837.871601.
[23:04:32] ./ZINC03320961.pdbqt size = 26 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:10:04] Finished task #32 cpu time used 326.661176
[23:10:04] Starting task 33,CPU time is 12164.532777.
[23:10:04] ./ZINC03321348.pdbqt size = 27 4 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:15:02] Finished task #33 cpu time used 296.720146
[23:15:02] Starting task 34,CPU time is 12461.252923.
[23:15:02] ./ZINC03321376.pdbqt size = 27 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:20:46] Finished task #34 cpu time used 340.172328
[23:20:46] Starting task 35,CPU time is 12801.425251.
[23:20:46] ./ZINC03321509.pdbqt size = 31 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:26:49] Finished task #35 cpu time used 358.074713
[23:26:49] Starting task 36,CPU time is 13159.499964.
[23:26:49] ./ZINC03321828.pdbqt size = 20 3 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:30:29] Finished task #36 cpu time used 217.819376
[23:30:29] Starting task 37,CPU time is 13377.319340.
[23:30:29] ./ZINC03322022.pdbqt size = 26 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:36:43] Finished task #37 cpu time used 368.286225
[23:36:43] Starting task 38,CPU time is 13745.605565.
[23:36:43] ./ZINC03322031.pdbqt size = 30 10 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:43:44] Finished task #38 cpu time used 415.287965
[23:43:44] Starting task 39,CPU time is 14160.893530.
[23:43:44] ./ZINC03323501.pdbqt size = 28 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:49:20] Finished task #39 cpu time used 332.734002
[23:49:20] Starting task 40,CPU time is 14493.627532.
[23:49:20] ./ZINC03323520.pdbqt size = 27 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:54:46] Finished task #40 cpu time used 321.538480
[23:54:46] Starting task 41,CPU time is 14815.166012.
[23:54:46] ./ZINC03323898.pdbqt size = 22 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[23:59:10] Finished task #41 cpu time used 259.619645
[23:59:10] Starting task 42,CPU time is 15074.785657.
[23:59:10] ./ZINC03328314.pdbqt size = 30 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:04:51] Finished task #42 cpu time used 337.150713
[00:04:51] Starting task 43,CPU time is 15411.936370.
[00:04:51] ./ZINC03330568.pdbqt size = 17 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:08:47] Finished task #43 cpu time used 231.887415
[00:08:47] Starting task 44,CPU time is 15643.823785.
[00:08:47] ./ZINC03330569.pdbqt size = 19 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:13:23] Finished task #44 cpu time used 270.637086
[00:13:23] Starting task 45,CPU time is 15914.460871.
[00:13:23] ./ZINC03330570.pdbqt size = 21 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:17:39] Finished task #45 cpu time used 251.230969
[00:17:39] Starting task 46,CPU time is 16165.691840.
[00:17:39] ./ZINC03330860.pdbqt size = 30 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:24:26] Finished task #46 cpu time used 402.605841
[00:24:26] Starting task 47,CPU time is 16568.297681.
[00:24:26] ./ZINC03331205.pdbqt size = 33 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:31:54] Finished task #47 cpu time used 442.373626
[00:31:54] Starting task 48,CPU time is 17010.671307.
[00:31:54] ./ZINC03331214.pdbqt size = 25 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:37:11] Finished task #48 cpu time used 312.466323
[00:37:11] Starting task 49,CPU time is 17323.137630.
[00:37:11] ./ZINC03331285.pdbqt size = 31 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:44:11] Finished task #49 cpu time used 413.460888
[00:44:11] Starting task 50,CPU time is 17736.598518.
[00:44:11] ./ZINC03332953.pdbqt size = 26 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:49:04] Finished task #50 cpu time used 289.083616
[00:49:04] Starting task 51,CPU time is 18025.682134.
[00:49:04] ./ZINC03332984.pdbqt size = 27 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[00:54:58] Finished task #51 cpu time used 348.659946
[00:54:58] Starting task 52,CPU time is 18374.342080.
[00:54:58] ./ZINC03336497.pdbqt size = 32 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:00:58] Finished task #52 cpu time used 356.137663
[01:00:58] Starting task 53,CPU time is 18730.479743.
[01:00:58] ./ZINC03337090.pdbqt size = 22 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:05:25] Finished task #53 cpu time used 262.469356
[01:05:25] Starting task 54,CPU time is 18992.949099.
[01:05:25] ./ZINC03337091.pdbqt size = 21 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:09:43] Finished task #54 cpu time used 252.066757
[01:09:43] Starting task 55,CPU time is 19245.015856.
[01:09:43] ./ZINC03337153.pdbqt size = 33 10 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:17:59] Finished task #55 cpu time used 487.956302
[01:17:59] Starting task 56,CPU time is 19732.972158.
[01:17:59] ./ZINC03339224.pdbqt size = 19 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:21:57] Finished task #56 cpu time used 235.348389
[01:21:57] Starting task 57,CPU time is 19968.320547.
[01:21:57] ./ZINC03339903.pdbqt size = 32 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:29:28] Finished task #57 cpu time used 446.207263
[01:29:28] Starting task 58,CPU time is 20414.527810.
[01:29:28] ./ZINC03340012.pdbqt size = 27 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:35:04] Finished task #58 cpu time used 332.787633
[01:35:04] Starting task 59,CPU time is 20747.315443.
[01:35:04] ./ZINC03340803.pdbqt size = 27 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:41:37] Finished task #59 cpu time used 388.770751
[01:41:37] Starting task 60,CPU time is 21136.086194.
[01:41:37] ./ZINC03341074.pdbqt size = 25 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:46:33] Finished task #60 cpu time used 291.362696
[01:46:33] Starting task 61,CPU time is 21427.448890.
[01:46:33] ./ZINC03341087.pdbqt size = 31 4 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:52:17] Finished task #61 cpu time used 337.182221
[01:52:17] Starting task 62,CPU time is 21764.631111.
[01:52:17] ./ZINC03341094.pdbqt size = 25 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[01:58:06] Finished task #62 cpu time used 342.501112
[01:58:06] Starting task 63,CPU time is 22107.132223.
[01:58:06] ./ZINC03341096.pdbqt size = 28 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:04:03] Finished task #63 cpu time used 352.645914
[02:04:03] Starting task 64,CPU time is 22459.778137.
[02:04:03] ./ZINC03341097.pdbqt size = 28 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:10:02] Finished task #64 cpu time used 351.574707
[02:10:02] Starting task 65,CPU time is 22811.352844.
[02:10:02] ./ZINC03341102.pdbqt size = 27 4 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:14:58] Finished task #65 cpu time used 290.832184
[02:14:58] Starting task 66,CPU time is 23102.185028.
[02:14:58] ./ZINC03341105.pdbqt size = 26 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:20:51] Finished task #66 cpu time used 348.450667
[02:20:51] Starting task 67,CPU time is 23450.635695.
[02:20:51] ./ZINC03341119.pdbqt size = 27 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:26:26] Finished task #67 cpu time used 329.223907
[02:26:26] Starting task 68,CPU time is 23779.859602.
[02:26:26] ./ZINC03341142.pdbqt size = 20 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:30:31] Finished task #68 cpu time used 241.236502
[02:30:31] Starting task 69,CPU time is 24021.096104.
[02:30:31] ./ZINC03341144.pdbqt size = 26 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:36:40] Finished task #69 cpu time used 364.195838
[02:36:40] Starting task 70,CPU time is 24385.291942.
[02:36:40] ./ZINC03341150.pdbqt size = 23 4 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:40:55] Finished task #70 cpu time used 249.670028
[02:40:55] Starting task 71,CPU time is 24634.961970.
[02:40:55] ./ZINC03341154.pdbqt size = 29 4 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:46:04] Finished task #71 cpu time used 305.023138
[02:46:04] Starting task 72,CPU time is 24939.985108.
[02:46:04] ./ZINC03341724.pdbqt size = 20 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:50:10] Finished task #72 cpu time used 241.383193
[02:50:10] Starting task 73,CPU time is 25181.368301.
[02:50:10] ./ZINC03341726.pdbqt size = 20 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:54:18] Finished task #73 cpu time used 244.013640
[02:54:18] Starting task 74,CPU time is 25425.381941.
[02:54:18] ./ZINC03341729.pdbqt size = 22 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[02:58:58] Finished task #74 cpu time used 276.344314
[02:58:58] Starting task 75,CPU time is 25701.726255.
[02:58:58] ./ZINC03341734.pdbqt size = 20 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:03:26] Finished task #75 cpu time used 263.783633
[03:03:26] Starting task 76,CPU time is 25965.509888.
[03:03:26] ./ZINC03341753.pdbqt size = 18 3 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:06:59] Finished task #76 cpu time used 209.153986
[03:06:59] Starting task 77,CPU time is 26174.663874.
[03:06:59] ./ZINC03341759.pdbqt size = 18 1 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:10:00] Finished task #77 cpu time used 179.016936
[03:10:00] Starting task 78,CPU time is 26353.680810.
[03:10:00] ./ZINC03341806.pdbqt size = 27 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:16:50] Finished task #78 cpu time used 406.085756
[03:16:50] Starting task 79,CPU time is 26759.766566.
[03:16:50] ./ZINC03341811.pdbqt size = 27 11 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:23:53] Finished task #79 cpu time used 418.235891
[03:23:53] Starting task 80,CPU time is 27178.002457.
[03:23:53] ./ZINC03341829.pdbqt size = 20 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:27:59] Finished task #80 cpu time used 239.676977
[03:27:59] Starting task 81,CPU time is 27417.679434.
[03:27:59] ./ZINC03341869.pdbqt size = 28 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:33:23] Finished task #81 cpu time used 319.560745
[03:33:23] Starting task 82,CPU time is 27737.240179.
[03:33:23] ./ZINC03341882.pdbqt size = 21 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:38:16] Finished task #82 cpu time used 286.418415
[03:38:16] Starting task 83,CPU time is 28023.658594.
[03:38:16] ./ZINC03341884.pdbqt size = 21 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:43:10] Finished task #83 cpu time used 289.741085
[03:43:10] Starting task 84,CPU time is 28313.399679.
[03:43:10] ./ZINC03341895.pdbqt size = 23 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:47:57] Finished task #84 cpu time used 281.934085
[03:47:57] Starting task 85,CPU time is 28595.333764.
[03:47:57] ./ZINC03341896.pdbqt size = 21 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:52:17] Finished task #85 cpu time used 256.940859
[03:52:17] Starting task 86,CPU time is 28852.274623.
[03:52:17] ./ZINC03341916.pdbqt size = 26 3 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[03:56:36] Finished task #86 cpu time used 256.299770
[03:56:36] Starting task 87,CPU time is 29108.574393.
[03:56:36] ./ZINC03341918.pdbqt size = 26 3 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:01:00] Finished task #87 cpu time used 260.077661
[04:01:00] Starting task 88,CPU time is 29368.652054.
[04:01:00] ./ZINC03342444.pdbqt size = 24 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:06:01] Finished task #88 cpu time used 298.723329
[04:06:01] Starting task 89,CPU time is 29667.375383.
[04:06:01] ./ZINC03342449.pdbqt size = 20 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:10:08] Finished task #89 cpu time used 243.877835
[04:10:08] Starting task 90,CPU time is 29911.253218.
[04:10:08] ./ZINC03343881.pdbqt size = 32 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:17:03] Finished task #90 cpu time used 410.753254
[04:17:03] Starting task 91,CPU time is 30322.006472.
[04:17:03] ./ZINC03344356.pdbqt size = 32 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:23:36] Finished task #91 cpu time used 387.952660
[04:23:36] Starting task 92,CPU time is 30709.959132.
[04:23:36] ./ZINC03344358.pdbqt size = 32 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:30:10] Finished task #92 cpu time used 388.532238
[04:30:10] Starting task 93,CPU time is 31098.491370.
[04:30:10] ./ZINC03344718.pdbqt size = 35 11 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:38:44] Finished task #93 cpu time used 506.379950
[04:38:44] Starting task 94,CPU time is 31604.871320.
[04:38:44] ./ZINC03344781.pdbqt size = 33 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:45:46] Finished task #94 cpu time used 417.354446
[04:45:46] Starting task 95,CPU time is 32022.225766.
[04:45:46] ./ZINC03344797.pdbqt size = 29 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:51:42] Finished task #95 cpu time used 352.160746
[04:51:42] Starting task 96,CPU time is 32374.386512.
[04:51:42] ./ZINC03344821.pdbqt size = 26 3 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[04:56:13] Finished task #96 cpu time used 266.990039
[04:56:13] Starting task 97,CPU time is 32641.376551.
[04:56:13] ./ZINC03344893.pdbqt size = 34 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:04:06] Finished task #97 cpu time used 463.730490
[05:04:06] Starting task 98,CPU time is 33105.107041.
[05:04:06] ./ZINC03345035.pdbqt size = 26 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:10:25] Finished task #98 cpu time used 375.056055
[05:10:25] Starting task 99,CPU time is 33480.163096.
[05:10:25] ./ZINC03345116.pdbqt size = 15 2 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:13:12] Finished task #99 cpu time used 164.212397
[05:13:12] Starting task 100,CPU time is 33644.375493.
[05:13:12] ./ZINC03345234.pdbqt size = 35 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:21:08] Finished task #100 cpu time used 470.021111
[05:21:08] Starting task 101,CPU time is 34114.396604.
[05:21:08] ./ZINC03345237.pdbqt size = 37 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:29:33] Finished task #101 cpu time used 498.871096
[05:29:33] Starting task 102,CPU time is 34613.267700.
[05:29:33] ./ZINC03345240.pdbqt size = 32 11 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:37:33] Finished task #102 cpu time used 474.987745
[05:37:33] Starting task 103,CPU time is 35088.255445.
[05:37:33] ./ZINC03345246.pdbqt size = 32 10 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:45:13] Finished task #103 cpu time used 456.269302
[05:45:13] Starting task 104,CPU time is 35544.524747.
[05:45:13] ./ZINC03345249.pdbqt size = 30 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:51:48] Finished task #104 cpu time used 388.143134
[05:51:48] Starting task 105,CPU time is 35932.667881.
[05:51:48] ./ZINC03345304.pdbqt size = 32 5 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[05:57:36] Finished task #105 cpu time used 343.402361
[05:57:36] Starting task 106,CPU time is 36276.070242.
[05:57:36] ./ZINC03345463.pdbqt size = 30 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[06:04:16] Finished task #106 cpu time used 393.723966
[06:04:16] Starting task 107,CPU time is 36669.794208.
[06:04:16] ./ZINC03345526.pdbqt size = 32 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[06:11:13] Finished task #107 cpu time used 411.235962
[06:11:13] Starting task 108,CPU time is 37081.030170.
[06:11:13] ./ZINC03345528.pdbqt size = 32 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[06:18:13] Finished task #108 cpu time used 415.067536
[06:18:13] Starting task 109,CPU time is 37496.097706.
[06:18:13] ./ZINC03345624.pdbqt size = 26 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[06:23:50] Finished task #109 cpu time used 331.808897
[06:23:50] Starting task 110,CPU time is 37827.906603.
[06:23:50] ./ZINC03345724.pdbqt size = 34 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[06:30:54] Finished task #110 cpu time used 416.778137
[06:30:54] Starting task 111,CPU time is 38244.684740.
[06:30:54] ./ZINC03345753.pdbqt size = 34 11 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[06:39:48] Finished task #111 cpu time used 529.431728
[06:39:48] Starting task 112,CPU time is 38774.116468.
[06:39:48] ./ZINC03345824.pdbqt size = 37 6 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[06:47:00] Finished task #112 cpu time used 426.759489
[06:47:00] Starting task 113,CPU time is 39200.875957.
[06:47:00] ./ZINC03345861.pdbqt size = 33 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[06:54:37] Finished task #113 cpu time used 452.550428
[06:54:37] Starting task 114,CPU time is 39653.426385.
[06:54:37] ./ZINC03346708.pdbqt size = 33 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[07:02:26] Finished task #114 cpu time used 465.162794
[07:02:26] Starting task 115,CPU time is 40118.589179.
[07:02:26] ./ZINC03346711.pdbqt size = 33 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[07:10:08] Finished task #115 cpu time used 457.177644
[07:10:08] Starting task 116,CPU time is 40575.766823.
[07:10:08] ./ZINC03346715.pdbqt size = 32 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[07:17:27] Finished task #116 cpu time used 432.771844
[07:17:27] Starting task 117,CPU time is 41008.538667.
[07:17:27] ./ZINC03346717.pdbqt size = 33 11 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[07:26:02] Finished task #117 cpu time used 507.836625
[07:26:02] Starting task 118,CPU time is 41516.375292.
[07:26:02] ./ZINC03347025.pdbqt size = 27 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[07:32:02] Finished task #118 cpu time used 355.648390
[07:32:02] Starting task 119,CPU time is 41872.023682.
[07:32:02] ./ZINC03347143.pdbqt size = 30 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[07:38:59] Finished task #119 cpu time used 414.485158
[07:38:59] Starting task 120,CPU time is 42286.508840.
[07:38:59] ./ZINC03347174.pdbqt size = 33 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[07:46:51] Finished task #120 cpu time used 465.800248
[07:46:51] Starting task 121,CPU time is 42752.309088.
[07:46:51] ./ZINC03347179.pdbqt size = 26 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[07:53:04] Finished task #121 cpu time used 367.741603
[07:53:04] Starting task 122,CPU time is 43120.050691.
[07:53:04] ./ZINC03347192.pdbqt size = 35 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[08:00:36] Finished task #122 cpu time used 447.299061
[08:00:36] Starting task 123,CPU time is 43567.349752.
[08:00:36] ./ZINC03347215.pdbqt size = 35 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[08:08:27] Finished task #123 cpu time used 466.689904
[08:08:27] Starting task 124,CPU time is 44034.039656.
[08:08:27] ./ZINC03347221.pdbqt size = 34 12 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[08:17:29] Finished task #124 cpu time used 536.076368
[08:17:29] Starting task 125,CPU time is 44570.116024.
[08:17:29] ./ZINC03347224.pdbqt size = 34 12 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[08:26:29] Finished task #125 cpu time used 534.858003
[08:26:29] Starting task 126,CPU time is 45104.974027.
[08:26:29] ./ZINC03347231.pdbqt size = 34 10 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[08:35:43] Finished task #126 cpu time used 547.998504
[08:35:43] Starting task 127,CPU time is 45652.972531.
[08:35:43] ./ZINC03347428.pdbqt size = 31 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[08:43:22] Finished task #127 cpu time used 453.803913
[08:43:22] Starting task 128,CPU time is 46106.776444.
[08:43:22] ./ZINC03347430.pdbqt size = 36 10 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[08:52:43] Finished task #128 cpu time used 555.544675
[08:52:43] Starting task 129,CPU time is 46662.321119.
[08:52:43] ./ZINC03347683.pdbqt size = 30 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[08:59:22] Finished task #129 cpu time used 393.816227
[08:59:22] Starting task 130,CPU time is 47056.137346.
[08:59:22] ./ZINC03347693.pdbqt size = 34 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:06:26] Finished task #130 cpu time used 414.484652
[09:06:26] Starting task 131,CPU time is 47470.621998.
[09:06:26] ./ZINC03347694.pdbqt size = 31 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:13:16] Finished task #131 cpu time used 407.150751
[09:13:16] Starting task 132,CPU time is 47877.772749.
[09:13:16] ./ZINC03347696.pdbqt size = 31 8 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:20:01] Finished task #132 cpu time used 399.743580
[09:20:01] Starting task 133,CPU time is 48277.516329.
[09:20:01] ./ZINC03348132.pdbqt size = 25 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:25:19] Finished task #133 cpu time used 314.958628
[09:25:19] Starting task 134,CPU time is 48592.474957.
[09:25:19] ./ZINC03350401.pdbqt size = 28 3 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:30:05] Finished task #134 cpu time used 282.529645
[09:30:05] Starting task 135,CPU time is 48875.004602.
[09:30:05] ./ZINC03350480.pdbqt size = 31 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:37:33] Finished task #135 cpu time used 442.519713
[09:37:33] Starting task 136,CPU time is 49317.524315.
[09:37:33] ./ZINC03350747.pdbqt size = 32 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:44:01] Finished task #136 cpu time used 382.475469
[09:44:01] Starting task 137,CPU time is 49699.999784.
[09:44:01] ./ZINC03350749.pdbqt size = 32 7 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:50:26] Finished task #137 cpu time used 380.781098
[09:50:26] Starting task 138,CPU time is 50080.780882.
[09:50:26] ./ZINC03351212.pdbqt size = 32 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[09:57:36] Finished task #138 cpu time used 422.690166
[09:57:36] Starting task 139,CPU time is 50503.471048.
[09:57:36] ./ZINC03352652.pdbqt size = 31 9 ../../projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fahv.x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig.pdbqt size = 2792 0
[10:04:41] Finished task #139 cpu time used 419.502613
10:04:41 (6704): called boinc_finish

</stderr_txt>
<message>
upload failure: <file_xfer_error>
<file_name>FAHV_x3ZCM_A_IN_Y3b_rig_0226144_0005_1_0</file_name>
<error_code>-131 (file size too big)</error_code>
</file_xfer_error>

</message>
]]>
```
The non-beta's all errorred in the same way, @ step 139 out of 140.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Hey Matt, I saw this today and thought of you



I don't know how I missed this post til just now, but thank you for sharing! 

I'd like to go to a place described as "a dark, seedy, sexy tequila bar" and sip on some fine juice.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I just had my first computation error.  A WU that had 14 hours into it! Linux, i5-3450 (all default settings) hmmm
> 
> Edit: Update.  Found that I have 4 errors and they are all the really long processing time WU's.  12.74/13.68/13.95/14.15 hours.  3 of them are FAHV_ x3ZCM_ A_ IN_ Y3b_ rig and one is a beta.  Here's one of the log files:
> 
> ...


I have yet to error one but, They are running for 48-55 hours on my 2.4 ghz i5 laptop!!

I sure hope they are worth it!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2014)

I had 5 of them, they all failed.  Dedicated Linux box.  What gives????


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 21, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I had 5 of them, they all failed.  Dedicated Linux box.  What gives????


I ad two betas and they were both bad after 13 hours.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 21, 2014)

My betas were aborted by server.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 21, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My betas were aborted by server.


Yes they will all be aborted by the server if you don't beat them to it. There were a general issue with the batch of Betas.


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2014)

The H60 is a no go. It does not line up with  the hole patten on my MSI 990 FXA -GD80 mobo.  The backing plate and the pump itself are a lot wider patter that whats on my board.  I have never had this problem before, I thought they were all the same.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2014)

Bow said:


> The H60 is a no go. It does not line up with  the hole patten on my MSI 990 FXA -GD80 mobo.  The backing plate and the pump itself are a lot wider patter that whats on my board.  I have never had this problem before, I thought they were all the same.



That's the square unit right? All you should have to do is use the AMD clips (2x) on the stock cooler mounting hardware...

Like this:







***UPDATE***

Pic here of an H60 installed on an MSI 990 FXA -GD80 
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=577059&postcount=20


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2014)

My board does not look like that it is version 1 and they have changed it in V2


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2014)

http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag357/adairboys1/0921141451_zps77691adb.jpg

I don't want to order another cooler and have the same problem.  May just have to get another H50 since I know that it works.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Yes they will all be aborted by the server if you don't beat them to it. There were a general issue with the batch of Betas.



Yup. I checked the results page on WCG, and the 6 errored out after 13hrs. The 2 on the i3 were sever aborted.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2014)

Bow said:


> http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag357/adairboys1/0921141451_zps77691adb.jpg
> 
> I don't want to order another cooler and have the same problem.  May just have to get another H50 since I know that it works.



You need to put the stock cooler mount back on the board to use an H60- if you don't have the stock one anymore then I may have one or likely @ThE_MaD_ShOt will have one for you


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2014)

AMD install demo at around 12:20 on this video


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2014)

I found the brackets and got it on and back together.  Now this problem started when I shut down and blew it out with some air.  I powered back up and after a minute or 2 it shut down.  I noticed it was really hot at the pump and the lines were also hot so I figured the h50 died.  I just tried to power up and it shut down again.  and now the H60 is hot and the lines are also hot.  is it the cooler again or something else?


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2014)

Bow said:


> I found the brackets and got it on and back together.  Now this problem started when I shut down and blew it out with some air.  I powered back up and after a minute or 2 it shut down.  I noticed it was really hot at the pump and the lines were also hot so I figured the h50 died.  I just tried to power up and it shut down again.  and now the H60 is hot and the lines are also hot.  is it the cooler again or something else?



Are you on a 3 pin fan header or the 4 pin PWM/cpu fan header? iirc that cooler needs to be on one of the 3 pin headers (i.e. it needs to run at full speed). The alternate is to run it off off a molex to 3 pin fan adapter...


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2014)

Its plugged into a 3 pin.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2014)

Bow said:


> Its plugged into a 3 pin.


Try it on one of your case fan headers or a different mobo header


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I got it working but now my GPU is not working....GRRRRRRRR, about to sell the damn thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2014)

About those WU's that take a long time and are errorring out: ( I think, anyway)


> The "-131 (file size too big)" error should be corrected on any work units sent out by the server *from this point forward* (including resends). Any work units that have already been downloaded may still encounter this problem though. Thank you for your (continued) patience as we work through these issues.
> 
> Seippel *Sep 21, 2014 11:15:32 PM*



Edit: If you have your buffer set for several days of work, now may be a good time to dump it, that is if I'm reading and understanding this correctly.

It's nice to know that my system is okay.....


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> About those WU's that take a long time and are errorring out: ( I think, anyway)
> 
> 
> Edit: If you have your buffer set for several days of work, *now may be a good time to dump it,* that is if I'm reading and understanding this correctly.
> ...



*You don't have to tell me twice!* 

*DUMPING ENGAGED!!!!!




*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2014)

H60 is working fine but now my GPU is not, Fans work but it is not sending a signal to the monitor.  this is just not my week for the pc.  I purchased it from a up standing member last year, but I see he has not been on since June.  Any way to RMA a card that you got second hand?  I may take it to the local pc guys to look at but they are bunch of crooks.  I tried it with the HDMI and VGA and got nothing.  I would even send it to a fellow TPU member if they wanted to take a crack at it and tell me what the deal is.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 23, 2014)

Damn Bow, it just hasn't been your week for that system brother. 

Have you tried a second PCIe slot yet? Bios could be set to the second slot as primary? Just grasping at straws here but may be worth checking........That is if there is a second PCIe slot. 

Depending on brand of video card it might be possible to RMA. I think EVGA is one that goes by serial number and not purchaser. I know XFX has to be done by the purchaser. Not sure on some of the other brands.


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2014)

Will try second slot tomorrow.  It's a sapphire card I'll have to check with support at work and see what they can do.


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2014)

Bow said:


> H60 is working fine but now my GPU is not, Fans work but it is not sending a signal to the monitor.  this is just not my week for the pc.  I purchased it from a up standing member last year, but I see he has not been on since June.  Any way to RMA a card that you got second hand?  I may take it to the local pc guys to look at but they are bunch of crooks.  I tried it with the HDMI and VGA and got nothing.  I would even send it to a fellow TPU member if they wanted to take a crack at it and tell me what the deal is.



Make sure the card is fully seated in the slot first, what brand is the card?

**Update-* the cpu could have popped up and bent a pin too... that may affect the slot


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 23, 2014)

Bow said:


> Will try second slot tomorrow.  It's a sapphire card I'll have to check with support at work and see what they can do.


Had to rma my first d3h board for a bad x 16 slot. Same scenario, fans were spinning up but no signal. Any chance of firing it on another board. It wasn't until I took it to my local guy that we found out it was the slot and not the card. You are in need of a test bench my friend. I would be glad to test for you but N.S. is quite far. It took me three days of  before I said screw it and had it benched thou. I feel your pain. A bad pci was the last thought in my head.
Edit: Thing is I have had Two sapphires 5770 v-x and a Dual x 7870 xt both are monsters for taking abuse clock wise never had a single prob with either over the last hmmmm..... 5 yrs now.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but found this on Sapphires site.
RMA/Warranty

Sapphire VGA products carry a 2 year warranty* with all enquires carried out through your initial place of purchase. This can only be carried out by the original purchaser Please contact your Dealer/Reseller for Warranty / RMA service. They will require proof of purchase which includes the original invoice/documentation.


Product Warranty will not be valid even if returned after purchased for the following cases:
Products that are defaced or physically damaged and modified by customer.
Products that become non-functional due to customer improper use.
Products that cannot be verified as Sapphire products.
_*Products that do not have a matching serial number between the product and the original receipt.*_
Products not sold from our official distributors or resellers.

GPU or ASIC device (VGA) is sensitive to thermal (heat) issue. The heat sink or fan is designed to meet the requirements for reliability of the product and the warranty is rendered invalid if the product is dismantled or the heat sink or cooler fan are removed as this may causes damage to the GPU or ASIC device . Non-compliance will cause the warranty of the product to be void and repair will be at the users cost.

Currently Sapphire does not directly provide any warranty extensions. Please contact your reseller or distributor for any 3rd party warranty extensions that may be available through them. Any extensions provided by the reseller are independent of Sapphire.
All replacement product may include new, reworked or refurbished product and parts.

Any repaired, replaced or exchanged products will be covered for the remaining period of the original warranty.

Sapphire reserves the right to change this policy without advance notice.
SAPPHIRE products built with AMD Radeon technology are Consumer products. If your application is of a professional or commercial nature you should consider using AMD FirePro products also available from SAPPHIRE.

General Card Specifications can vary due to component availability.

*NB: Warranty may vary from Country/Region and the customer must verify directly with the Sapphire Authorised Dealer/Reseller from where the product was purchased..

For any overseas return on RMA outside their normal warranty with their local supplier, the local RMA centre will apply a basic administration fee to cover the logistics return of the RMA items back and forth from Hong Kong.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2014)

I had an issue with my kids' Biostar board where the top PCIe slot (where the video card is) stopped working with that card.  I moved the card down to the next x16 slot and it was working again.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 23, 2014)

Athlon 5350 engaged. Let's see how far it goes 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3154263

This looks interesting:


----------



## Nordic (Sep 23, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Athlon 5350 engaged. Let's see how far it goes
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3154263
> 
> This looks interesting:


I am curious if it will beat my g1620 celeron dual core that uses 8w.


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2014)

I sent a PM to the member I purchased the card from, but I see he has not be on since June.   Going to try a different slot after work and see what I get.  If that does not do the trick I am going to drop it off at the local PC shop.  If anyone wants to see if they can get my old H50 working pay the shipping and its your.  drop me a pm.  
Ill keep you posted on the GPU.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-10th-birthday-challenge.205596/#post-3168499
Are we in @Norton


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-10th-birthday-challenge.205596/#post-3168499
> Are we in @Norton



We will be signing up for this Challenge and will sponsor our own for next month.... keep a watch for the planning threads so we can discuss and confirm our plans to contribute to these Challenges


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 23, 2014)

Isn't it just a Seti@home challenge?


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Isn't it just a Seti@home challenge?



This one is a WCG Challenge for WCG's 10th Birthday, is sponsored by the SETI.Germany Team, and is open to all Teams. 

*note- We have been participating in this one for the last few years and nearly won one of them a couple of years ago but WCG temporarily ran out of GPU work right in the middle of the Challenge


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> This one is a WCG Challenge for WCG's 10th Birthday, is sponsored by the SETI.Germany Team, and is open to all Teams.
> 
> *note- We have been participating in this one for the last few years and nearly won one of them a couple of years ago but WCG temporarily ran out of GPU work right in the middle of the Challenge


Well then.........I say lets win one.
Edit: Lol. Just read what I wrote. Sounds like Ive been doing this for years.


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2014)

I want my PC fixed now.....

I called our local PC repair crooks and they will look at my GPU for a $35 diagnostic fee and they will let me know in 3-5 days.  I am going to try a couple more things before taking it over to them.


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2014)

Bow said:


> I want my PC fixed now.....
> 
> I called our local PC repair crooks and they will look at my GPU for a $35 diagnostic fee and they will let me know in 3-5 days.  I am going to try a couple more things before taking it over to them.



Try another slot, your other PC, or you can also try the 2nd BIOS on the card (little switch by the crossfire connectors- make sure PC is off first)


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2014)

That was/is the plan for tonight if I have time.  Dinner at the in laws.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2014)

Still waiting on the RAM, must have shipped from a different warehouse but should be here tomorrow.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Still waiting on the RAM, must have shipped from a different warehouse but should be here tomorrow.



Very hot!  

What's left of my epeen is now short and shriveled


----------



## Nordic (Sep 24, 2014)

By the way team, I met with a professor today I am hoping to do research with. For his office computer he was using a 32 core sandy bridge xeon system. When I drooled over this a bit he said he had another one sitting unused in the corner. Both purchased with grant money for a project he worked on in 2010. I want them BOTH!

I did describe crunching to him, but he was uninterested. Professors are very narcissistic. They only want to talk about their research, which admittedly can be really cool as it was in this case.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2014)

So, I won't be able to work on the 5820K gear until 8 hours from now, but being my first LGA 2011 system, I made a pretty big oversight. I am going to have to find the LGA 2011 bolts for my Cooler Master TPC-812 and use that until I can get LGA 2011 bolts for my Corsair H100 I bought from Xazax that only came with LGA 115x hardware. Anyone perchance have a set of LGA 2011 mounting bolts for an H60/H80/H100 they don't plan on using? I'll gladly compensate you with a few dollars for your efforts. But for now, I must find the ones for my TPC-812.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn bro, that is a real bummer man.  Wish I could help ya out but nothing here. 
You should be able to jump on Corsair's site and get the needed mounting hardware though. Or call customer service.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 24, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> So, I won't be able to work on the 5820K gear until 8 hours from now, but being my first LGA 2011 system, I made a pretty big oversight. I am going to have to find the LGA 2011 bolts for my Cooler Master TPC-812 and use that until I can get LGA 2011 bolts for my Corsair H100 I bought from Xazax that only came with LGA 115x hardware. Anyone perchance have a set of LGA 2011 mounting bolts for an H60/H80/H100 they don't plan on using? I'll gladly compensate you with a few dollars for your efforts. But for now, I must find the ones for my TPC-812.


Nadda over here either but what about the buy sell giveaway forum. Wanted ad kind of thing.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2014)

Update: Found the short mounting bolts in the LGA 2011 plastic bag for my TPC-812. Guess I'll put up a WTB thread to get my watercooling mounts and bench the board for a few days before either I find some on the forums or try to contact the sole retailer of them. http://www.pcconnection.com/product...al-bracket-kit/cw-8960002/17486537?cac=Result


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> So, I won't be able to work on the 5820K gear until 8 hours from now, but being my first LGA 2011 system, I made a pretty big oversight. I am going to have to find the LGA 2011 bolts for my Cooler Master TPC-812 and use that until I can get LGA 2011 bolts for my Corsair H100 I bought from Xazax that only came with LGA 115x hardware. Anyone perchance have a set of LGA 2011 mounting bolts for an H60/H80/H100 they don't plan on using? I'll gladly compensate you with a few dollars for your efforts. But for now, I must find the ones for my TPC-812.



I think I may be able to help you out with the 2011 bolts from an H80i, but Ill have take a gander when I get home to be sure. I'll post back a little later on when I find out.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 24, 2014)

The 5350 is being prone to lock WUs. I had one with 45 hours running and the ETA was increasing  and yesterday I had one with 22 hours. I suppose that's why I got so little points.

I don't know if it's due to the USB stick I'm using.  I installed boinc on a 8GB stick because I'm using an mSATA SSD as main drive.

Anyone knows where to get a cheap 8/16GB 1.8" HDD?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 24, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> The 5350 is being prone to lock WUs. I had one with 45 hours running and the ETA was increasing  and yesterday I had one with 22 hours. I suppose that's why I got so little points.
> 
> I don't know if it's due to the USB stick I'm using.  I installed boinc on a 8GB stick because I'm using an mSATA SSD as main drive.
> 
> Anyone knows where to get a cheap 8/16GB 1.8" HDD?


When I ran linux off usb I had all sorts of issues. I bet just boinc on a usb would too. You won't find a 8/16gb 1.8hdd but how about any cheap 1.8in hdd/ssd.


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> The 5350 is being prone to lock WUs. I had one with 45 hours running and the ETA was increasing  and yesterday I had one with 22 hours. I suppose that's why I got so little points.
> 
> I don't know if it's due to the USB stick I'm using.  I installed boinc on a 8GB stick because I'm using an mSATA SSD as main drive.
> 
> Anyone knows where to get a cheap 8/16GB 1.8" HDD?



There were some issues with long duration wu's at WCG recently... they are working to resolve them.

Not sure of their progress or status atm???


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2014)

ITS ALIIIIIIIIIVE, well I reset my ram, moved my GPU to slot 2 and it works.  Temps look good at 25c and holding.  I still have to see why keyboard is not working, install gpu drivers, and get boinc  working.  rerun some cables.  Time to help the kids with home work.  Back to the rig later.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 25, 2014)

Bow said:


> ITS ALIIIIIIIIIVE, well I reset my ram, moved my GPU to slot 2 and it works.  Temps look good at 25c and holding.  I still have to see why keyboard is not working, install gpu drivers, and get boinc  working.  rerun some cables.  Time to help the kids with home work.  Back to the rig later.


Awesome Bow! Congrats. Things are looking up!


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2014)

Key board working, crunching on 6 cores, 42c and holding. Going to let it run tonight then shut down while at work.  Install new gpu drivers and program updates tomorrow.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> When I ran linux off usb I had all sorts of issues. I bet just boinc on a usb would too. You won't find a 8/16gb 1.8hdd but how about any cheap 1.8in hdd/ssd.



Found a 15.2GB PATA 1.8" drive which also happened to be the cheapest one that had a workable interface (lots of cheap ZIF drives and SATA ones start at trice the price). Luckily I have a 44pin to SATA adapter in the parts drawer so that detail won't be a showstopper.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2014)

Officially listed my crunchers for sale here.  Discount applies to crunchers from this team...


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 25, 2014)

Any 1366 hexacores?

edit: oh, I see you're selling the complete systems, nvm


----------



## Nordic (Sep 25, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Officially listed my crunchers for sale here.  Discount applies to crunchers from this team...


Big sell out. I hope it goes quick.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 25, 2014)

I got the X99 system running, and it seems pretty quick so far. The highest clocks I've gotten out of it so far are 4.12GHz core @ 1.18v, 3.5GHz ring @ 1.08v (this doesn't overclock well at all compared to an 1150 Haswell) and zero problems with the RAM at 2800MHz (currently 2750 on 125 BCLK). It's getting 175 GFLOPs in IntelBurnTest and highest temperature I have seen is 80c on the Cooler Master TPC-812. Time to go home and swap out my 4770K gear for it, going to remove the H100 for now and just use the TPC-812 as it work fine. 

The only major issue I have with this board so far is coil whine. It is *terrifying at idle *and only seems to go away when running IntelBurnTest at moderate clocks (and comes back in a less piercing but still scratchy fashion when pushing about 4GHz. I have no idea if the board is defective, but damn, loudest continuous coil whine I have ever heard aside from a few older boards during their POST routines.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 25, 2014)

God @t_ski, I soooooooooooooo wish I could afford that quad processor system!!! Damn that is frigging awesome.


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Officially listed my crunchers for sale here.  Discount applies to crunchers from this team...





That's pure cruncher/folder pron right there!!! Now I need to check what I have in the piggy bank.... grabs hammer!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 25, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> God @t_ski, I soooooooooooooo wish I could afford that quad processor system!!! Damn that is frigging awesome.


I know right ! Wow. I think I drooled and passed out.Cant really remember. Awesome stuff indeed.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> About those WU's that take a long time and are errorring out: ( I think, anyway)
> 
> 
> Edit: If you have your buffer set for several days of work, now may be a good time to dump it, that is if I'm reading and understanding this correctly.
> ...









I'm not sure about being credited for the work done... "Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit" Doesn't this indicate I got nothing for it?

 Plus I got a different error, "Max elapsed time exceeded".  

Turns out, upon further investigation, this one was running on the Amazon server. It is equivalent to about 1/10 of a core...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I'm not sure about being credited for the work done


I assumed that you had a left over WU that had the "file size too large" error.  I just know that the ones that errorred out for me were given credit:





There is a lot of chatter on the WCG forums about these WU's.  It's obvious that WCG is trying something new and is working to get the kinks out.  I have submitted and gotten credit for these WU's, although the results are interesting:


----------



## Arjai (Sep 28, 2014)

So, roaming around Free-dc....
Looks as though I will be 140th, on this team, come Nov. 1st.
Currently 146th, sporting: .03887% of the team total!!

Awesome, eh?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2014)

.03% of amazing is still amazing. You can't divide amazing. It simply is. It defies mathematical reasoning.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2014)

And it's all of us as a team that gets this team where it is at and will move us farther. If it wasn't for everybody we would be no where. So those who contribute the lesser numbers are just as valuable as those who contribute big numbers. Thank you all for making this the best team wcg has.

And with that I am going to go finish this bottle of Tim Smith's finest.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And it's all of us as a team that gets this team where it is at and will move us farther. If it wasn't for everybody we would be no where. So those who contribute the lesser numbers are just as valuable as those who contribute big numbers. Thank you all for making this the best team wcg has.
> 
> And with that I am going to go finish this bottle of Tim Smith's finest.



Well said!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 28, 2014)

ugh, the USB stick failed (PC read it as RAW). I guess I'll wait for the 1.8" HDD to show up


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2014)

Should be getting my AM1 5350 setup running in the next week, just looking for my ideal mITX case. Looking forward to having a low wattage PC I can keep on nearly 24/7


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine peaked at 1400ppd just before the USB stick died.

Thankfully AMD didn't gimp it with 4 ROPs or something so the GPU is actually useful   I've played HL Source and HL2 on mine and it's pretty good.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 30, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Should be getting my AM1 5350 setup running in the next week, just looking for my ideal mITX case. Looking forward to having a low wattage PC I can keep on nearly 24/7


I hope it can do more. My dual core 2.7ghz ivy gets about 1700-2000 ppd.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 30, 2014)

My Athlon 5350: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3040001

Around 1600 PPD it seems.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay:





Over 1,000 points for 1 result?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 3, 2014)

Has anyone taken the plunge with running Windows 10 and installing BOINC and/or Folding@Home? 

Trying to make up my mind if I want to get 10 a shot in a VM with Hyper-V or install on a hard drive. I don't want to install it if BOINC isn't playing nice with it.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Has anyone taken the plunge with running Windows 10 and installing BOINC and/or Folding@Home?
> 
> Trying to make up my mind if I want to get 10 a shot in a VM with Hyper-V or install on a hard drive. I don't want to install it if BOINC isn't playing nice with it.


Will be shortly with boinc. Shortly as in when I get around to it.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2014)

My fleet has needed so much repair I have been neglecting it and turning much of it off. It is time to get everything in order and warm the house up. Its in the 40's here and it is COLD.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> My fleet has needed so much repair I have been neglecting it and turning much of it off. It is time to get everything in order and warm the house up. Its in the 40's here and it is COLD.


Kind of the same here James. Nothing is broken per say but I have been putting off throwing parts together for a cruncher for a few weeks. Moved and then stacking wood........... Both are excuses. Getting dark now aft work so more time indoors inbound. And your right it is gettin' cold. But only at night here. For now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2014)

I need to do some cleaning and Maintenance myself. After I get the next 2 going I will start cleaning the rest.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 4, 2014)

james888 said:


> My fleet has needed so much repair I have been neglecting it and turning much of it off. It is time to get everything in order and warm the house up. Its in the 40's here and it is COLD.



Yea, cold; I would say so. Woke up this morning with close to an inch of snow.  6:30 this morning it was 27 F. God I am not ready for winter.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey @stinger608 it was like 90*F today down here  


J/K 

But really, it was miserably hot down here today 

I'm looking forward to some cool weather down here. Florida winter isn't all that great and cold, but it's a welcomed change from the misery of the typical heat and humidity


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> some cool weather down here.


Yeah, those 3 days in January.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 4, 2014)

First pc fixed and running with a new undervolted overclock. All it needed was a bolt to hold down the cooler.


Spoiler












Second pc crunching. It was being used an FAH experiment of mine.


Spoiler











You will notice in the 2nd picture that it is windows 10. Its kinda cool but basically windows 8 under the hood it seems. I would expect no different over windows 8 in ppd. Also multiple desktops in win10 is amazing.

Tomorrow I will try to figure out something with my 3570k. Been having motherboard issues.

Edit: Decided to buy a matx board for the 3570k. The big ppd will come.

I have one of my remote rigs on hand for the first time in over a year. An i3-530. It historically over the time I have had boinc on it has only gotten 50-100ppd which is oddly low. I just did a fresh install of windows With any luck it will put out some decent ppd.


Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi.  Did a stint at the DSL team and decided and come back to TPU for a while.  Needed to re-register apparently.  Nice new forum software. Wheeeee!


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Needed to re-register apparently.


???All the passwords were reset a while back????


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 7, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Hi.  Did a stint at the DSL team and decided and come back to TPU for a while.  Needed to re-register apparently.  Nice new forum software. Wheeeee!



It is soooooooooooo great to see ya again my friend!!! It has been way too long man. Shoot me a PM when you get the chance!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Hi.  Did a stint at the DSL team and decided and come back to TPU for a while.  Needed to re-register apparently.  Nice new forum software. Wheeeee!


Welcome back my friend and it is great to see ya posting again. You where deeply missed.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Welcome back my friend and it is great to see ya posting again. You where deeply missed.


I thought that now closed thread was sarcasm. It looks like it is not.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> I thought that now closed thread was sarcasm. It looks like it is not.


closed thread?

Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome.  That's one of the things that really distinguishes this team and means more than however many points are generated.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

twilyth said:


> *closed thread?*
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome.  That's one of the things that really distinguishes this team and means more than however many points are generated.




Over here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/welcome-back-twilyth.206027/


----------



## twilyth (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh.  I guess I should have posted here last night.  But . . . raccoons!!!

Seriously.  I was traumatized.  I have PTSD from the little bastards.  This has been going on for over a year now and last night I though I heard one on the roof so I go out with one of my 2000 lumen flashlights to see if I can spot it on the roof and I notice that one of the under eave vents has been ripped open.  So now I want to go full jihad on their furry butts but in NJ, if a raccoon comes into your house and you don't offer it tea and biscuits, you end up doing 5 years hard time - I'm only exaggerating a little bit.

Anyway, I needed to start making plans to get rid of the shrubbery that letting them get to the roof to begin with so I text the guy that I had already talked to about doing the job - who, although he suspected I'm insane is now pretty much convinced of it, but he's very nice and he's done several other big jobs for me in the past.  

I also have a siding guy coming over tomorrow for something else but I'll have him take a look at the vent.  No point in doing the vent until the trees and shrubs are gone though.

But I also had to get myself psyched up to go up into the attic to cover the roof vent.  I could have sworn that I had video surveillance of them coming in through there but when I inspected it today, it was fine.  The footage doesn't actually show the opening so I guess I assumed they were coming in from there when now it seems they were probably coming in from the damaged eave vent all along. D'oh.

Well, hopefully, the problem will soon be resolved - after a few weeks and a few thousand dollars (including a bunch of other work that needs to be done).  Then I can look forward to digging out from another winter of endless snow and freezing ass rain - YEAAAAA.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2014)

In Iowa, we have firearms for furry problems. 

If it is illegal to discharge a firearm where you are, try to get in touch with a trapper.  They'll catch the bandit, take it out of town, and turn it into a hat.


On topic: my computer is due for an upgrade.  It is going to happen; it is just a matter of when.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2014)

http://cl.ly/XtfV/Image 2014-10-06 at 6.57.50 PM.png
I can haz cruncher badge nao ?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> http://cl.ly/XtfV/Image 2014-10-06 at 6.57.50 PM.png
> I can haz cruncher badge nao ?



Badges are earned after throwing down 100k pts, as reported by FreeDC

Keep up the fine work


----------



## Arjai (Oct 7, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Hi.  Did a stint at the DSL team and decided and come back to TPU for a while.  Needed to re-register apparently.  Nice new forum software. Wheeeee!


Not sure you remember me from my newbie days asking questions about my Socket A machine, but I remember you.

Good to see you back!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2014)

T is back!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 7, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Not sure you remember me from my newbie days asking questions about my Socket A machine, but I remember you.
> 
> Good to see you back!!


My memory is pretty awful.  More accurately, it's very spotty and I don't seem to have much control over what I do or don't remember.  So if it seems like I draw a complete blank on something, don't take it personally, I don't treat myself any better.  I forget things I've done and said all of the time - even when they actually matter and end up coming back to bite me.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 7, 2014)

twilyth said:


> My memory is pretty awful.  More accurately, it's very spotty and I don't seem to have much control over what I do or don't remember.  So if it seems like I draw a complete blank on something, don't take it personally, I don't treat myself any better.  I forget things I've done and said all of the time - even when they actually matter and end up coming back to bite me.


It's all good. Glad you're back!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> On topic: my computer is due for an upgrade.  It is going to happen; it is just a matter of when.


My main rig is getting some minor upgrades while allowing to put another rig together. Using the vid cards, drives+ os and and psu in another 8350 rig. 



on a side note new rig was born today, 8350 running Ubuntu was added to my fleet with another 8350 on the way.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 7, 2014)

Is it really that much better to run Linux on a crunching only rig or is a stripped down windows with most services etc shut down just as good?
P.s. Welcome back @twilyth I am a bit of a new guy around here so I have never had the pleasure but I can feel the sense of celebrity status about you. Good luck with the Critter problem eh!


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Is it really that much better to run Linux on a crunching only rig or is a stripped down windows with most services etc shut down just as good?
> P.s. Welcome back @twilyth I am a bit of a new guy around here so I have never had the pleasure but I can feel the sense of celebrity status about you. Good luck with the Critter problem eh!



Linux has the potential to boost ppd on a rig about 30-40%*

*depends on the workload and project but the secondary benefit is that Linux is free


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Linux has the potential to boost ppd on a rig about 30-40%*
> 
> *depends on the workload and project but the secondary benefit is that Linux is free


Thanks @Norton I'm on it! This is going to be fun.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2014)

I have Linux installed on 2 of my irgs and all others from here on out except my new main rig build will be Linux. New build of my main rig will be Win 10.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 7, 2014)

Linux was giving me about 30% on my 2500k. It comes down to the linux kernal, of which windows is far behind. I have read that windows 8, don't know about windows 10 cuts down that gap a little bit.

I just realized I have been on TPU longer than Norton. Yet I still don't remember twilyth. Maybe it was because I didn't get involved with the WCG team for awhile.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> I just realized I have been on TPU longer than Norton. Yet I still don't remember twilyth. Maybe it was because I didn't get involved with the WCG team for awhile.


You were assimilated after I'd gone rogue and apparently don't have access to unimatrix zero.


----------



## Bow (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2014)

having troubles with some of the part timers


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

Look at these! 
HX-650 (5 yr warranty)- $51.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139086
TX-650 (1 yr warranty)- $54.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139089
TX-750 (5 yr warranty)- $59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139088

They're refurbs but so what- heck of a deal imo!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Look at these!
> HX-650 (5 yr warranty)- $51.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139086
> TX-650 (1 yr warranty)- $54.99
> ...



Nice deals...  the TX-750 is OOS already  
I wouldn't hesitate to buy a refurb Corsair product.  I bought an H80i refurb, and it came looking brand new and has been terrific since, though only a month old


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Nice deals...  the TX-750 is OOS already
> I wouldn't hesitate to buy a refurb Corsair product.  I bought an H80i refurb, and it came looking brand new and has been terrific since, though only a month old



According to the pics the TX-650 is the V2 with Seasonic internals, HX-650 is a Seasonic also!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 7, 2014)

5 year warranty is important.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey everyone. So the plan is to start piecing my mothers old pc back together for a cruncher. So I checked in on the cpu and.............








Should I even bother. Is it worth the power to even run this little bugger. It is on this boardhttp://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/ConRoe1333-DVIH/
I don't think it can be even oc'd. It is on a stock cooler. As per mention of the extra ppd using Linux by @Norton maybe I can contribute a slight ppd for the challenge but beyond that. Thoughts?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Hi.  Did a stint at the DSL team and decided and come back to TPU for a while.  Needed to re-register apparently.  Nice new forum software. Wheeeee!


Great to see you back.  You may see that my numbers are down but every rig is still crunching just not for me.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Hey everyone. So the plan is to start piecing my mothers old pc back together for a cruncher. So I checked in on the cpu and.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's up to you.  Many will say any points are more than no points, but you may be the one that has to pay the bill.  Ion topped the charts for a long time with a fleet of HP Core2Duos and a few other higher performance rigs, but he had free electricity living in a dorm.


EDIT: Hey Matt, how close are you to Performance PCs?  I might need you to go over there with your ass-kicking boots on...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> EDIT: Hey Matt, how close are you to Performance PCs?  I might need you to go over there with your ass-kicking boots on...



1hr 45min north of me according to Google Maps.  What's the problem?  I'm ready, got my boots on


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Hi.  Did a stint at the DSL team and decided and come back to TPU for a while.  Needed to re-register apparently.  Nice new forum software. Wheeeee!


Welcome back


----------



## Arjai (Oct 8, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Hey everyone. So the plan is to start piecing my mothers old pc back together for a cruncher. So I checked in on the cpu and.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As was said earlier, if it's not too much to pay for...The more, the merrier!!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2014)

@tannelcor. I crunch with a intel c2d6300 overclocked to 2.3ghz sometimes. I will bring it on for the challenge, but I have cheap electricity. It was a low watt cpu at the time so it isn't a power hog, just low points.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 8, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Is it really that much better to run Linux on a crunching only rig or is a stripped down windows with most services etc shut down just as good?




@Tallencor Well, example being, I just fired up a new rig running Linux. A Fx 8350 and in the one day it has run it has caught my i7 rig in ppd and it's still spooling. It is also running at stock speeds. The thing to see is how much better it's going to do @ stock under Ubuntu compaired to the 2 oc'd 8350's I have that are running win7.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> 1hr 45min north of me according to Google Maps.  What's the problem?  I'm ready, got my boots on



No shit? Performance PC's are only 45 min north of ya?! Dang man, how often do you go up that way? I may have you pick some items up while your close up there the next time bro. Probably cheaper shipping than what they charge.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> No shit? Performance PC's are only 45 min north of ya?! Dang man, how often do you go up that way? I may have you pick some items up while your close up there the next time bro. Probably cheaper shipping than what they charge.



I've never been up to the place; I've only ordered from them. Shipping is never too crazy for me, but probably since I'm close.  and they're 1h and 45min from me so it's not _that_ close. 

However, that is a distance I'd be willing to travel to a Microcenter, but we don't have them down here


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ah, I thought you were 45 minutes away. Yea, LOL, an hour and 45 is a bit far.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 8, 2014)

Cool. Thanks guys, I will have it ready for the challenge and see what comes of it. Ubuntu it is.
Should also mention that I am on an average usage plan over the year with my power company. Not per month. It gets adjusted once a year in January. Bring on the wood heat!!!!


----------



## xvi (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm pawning off my Humble Bundle extras on to you guys.

Requirements:


Spoiler




Have been crunching or folding (regardless of team or output) since at least Oct 1, 2014.
A somewhat active member of your preferred forum. Expect a slight bias towards TPU, naturally. 
Can be taken for a friend, but not in trade for anything of value. (aka: no resale, obvs)
Members from other forums welcome, but need a quick PM to verify authenticity.
Above all, I have to like the cut of your jib. (Don't worry, there's a very good chance I do.)





Games:


Spoiler



*Supreme Commander Gold (86% metacritic)





Titan Quest Gold Edition (77/80% metacritc)





Darksiders (83% metacritic)





Darksiders II (81% metacritic)





Red Faction: Armageddon (75% metacritic)*







PM to win. Tell your friends.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> 1hr 45min north of me according to Google Maps.  What's the problem?  I'm ready, got my boots on


Very disappointed in them this time around.  I ordered two 1366 waterblocks from them, and the order sat for two days in "processing."  I sent them a message through their site and got no direct response, but "magically" that day my order went from processing to shipped.  Fine, whatever.  I get the package on a Friday (not time), have an overbooked Saturday (no time), and finally get around to installing them Sunday evening.  I get one block out of the box and get it mock-mounted to start running tubing.  I take the second block out if it's box and realize they sent me a S775 block, not a S1366 block.  I'm obviously frustrated at this point because I can't go on, so I stop and go about my business.  Later that night or Monday morning I sent them another message through their site saying that I want them to ship me the correct block with a label for return shipping (it's not my fault that they sent the wrong part and I feel I shouldn't have to pay to get this fixed).  Here it is Wednesday and I've still received no response, no messages on my account for their site or anything.  I'm pissed.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

@t_ski sorry to hear about that, that is a terrible experience to be sure.

I wish I could go take care of it for ya, Hook style


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought my experience with that vendor was bad when my package went to Puerto Rico for a few days... your experience beat mine by a full point on the _*that suck's meter *_


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2014)

My new motherboard arrived today instead of on monday next week so that was nice. 3570k will be up sooner than expected and pictures will be taken.


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2014)

My main rig is down atm 

Can someone grab the Pie for tonight?

 I may be on/offline for awhile trying to figure out what happened to it???


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> My main rig is down atm
> 
> Can someone grab the Pie for tonight?
> 
> I may be on/offline for awhile trying to figure out what happened to it???


Gotcha Captain!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2014)

got ya covered Norton


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2014)

Main rig is back running again but have no idea what happened 

Going to leave everything in auto and let it run until tomorrow afternoon before reattach everything to it and put it back on my desk..... no crunching for it anymore until I find a suitable setup to replace it with.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2014)

My server is down.  Changing cases from a Silverstone TJ something or other to a Cooler Master Storm Trooper.  It will miss about 24 hours of contributing.  The hard drives should be a LOT cooler in the new case so I'm hoping for less failures/downtime in the future.  Going from 2x120mm and 3x80mm fans to 1x200mm, 1x140mm, and 4x120mm fans.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2014)

What makes us computer enthusiasts? I got a little excited I threw together the 3570k into the new motherboard intead of being a more productive student. I found that the intel gigabit network adapter refused to function saying code 10. I reinstalled the driver several dozen times in various ways following all the supposed solutions online. I restarted more times than I reinstalled those drivers. I tried old drivers, new drivers, and even tethered a phone to it for internet to check windows update for drivers. I checked the bios. Nothing worked to get my internet working. I gave up deciding the ethernet port was doa.

Today I decided I could do one last test, see if the port worked in linux or if this was truly a windows issue. I turn on the computer to go make a linux usb drive. Low and behold I have internet like magic.

Edit: Got a bsod also for 0x000000d1 which is a driver related issue most probably related to my network driver.
Edit: Or... I just found a little program called blue screen viewer. Allows me to relook at what the bsod was with more detail. It was actually intel rapid storage driver.


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2014)

blue screen view is definitely a good utility to have handy 

My main rig survived the day so it's all hooked up again and running. Soooo nice to have both monitors back again! 

Still don't know what happened?  If it messes up again I should call an exorcist!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My server is down.  Changing cases from a Silverstone TJ something or other to a Cooler Master Storm Trooper.  It will miss about 24 hours of contributing.  The hard drives should be a LOT cooler in the new case so I'm hoping for less failures/downtime in the future.  Going from 2x120mm and 3x80mm fans to 1x200mm, 1x140mm, and 4x120mm fans.


It is back up but there's a louder-than-the-rest fan in there that's annoying me.  Should be able to fix that in the BIOS though.

Love the new case.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> blue screen view is definitely a good utility to have handy
> 
> My main rig survived the day so it's all hooked up again and running. Soooo nice to have both monitors back again!
> 
> Still don't know what happened?  If it messes up again I should call an exorcist!


I think your computer's spasm and my computers ethernet problems are related. For how improbable they were both fixed it could be true.


A little photo for the team here. Pictured is my g1620 and 2500k on the rack. Next to it is my athlon 620 and i3-530 of which are both remote rigs. All of this is in my storage room which now needs to have its door open to exhaust precious heat. In the summer it is nice because it stays cool in there and I don't have to listen to the fans.


Spoiler: Picture












The c2d 6300 will not be crunching this challenge. I realized I have all my power supplies in use. The 5800k apu is still at its remote location. The soon to be pictured 3570k is at my desk being tested for stability. I also have a little ivy bridge laptop pentium dual core crunching part time. All together for this challenge I will have 22 cores and 2 threads. *I am ready!*


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> I think your computer's spasm and my computers ethernet problems are related. For how improbable they were both fixed it could be true.
> 
> 
> A little photo for the team here. Pictured is my g1620 and 2500k on the rack. Next to it is my athlon 620 and i3-530 of which are both remote rigs. All of this is in my storage room which now needs to have its door open to exhaust precious heat. In the summer it is nice because it stays cool in there and I don't have to listen to the fans.
> ...


Any idea what your total power draw is? Just curious is all.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn!!!! I wish my crap looked that organized @james888


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Damn!!!! I wish my crap looked that organized @james888


It was a fair bit messier but I almost pulled down a whole motherboard my tugging on the wrong ethernet cable. I decided it was time to reorganize. Should be putting that time elsewhere but I wanted to do it.



Tallencor said:


> Any idea what your total power draw is? Just curious is all.


That is a good question. I just hooked the surge protector it is all plugged into into my kill-a-watt and I am getting *365w*. That is at 100% cpu load and the 750ti is at 100% load. This also includes the monitor.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's a picture of my server in its new home:


Spoiler: Computer Pr0n


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 10, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Here's a picture of my server in its new home:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Computer Pr0n
> ...


Thats a nice and neat looking rig you have there Ford


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 10, 2014)

Trust me, you do not want to see the other side with the panel off! XD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2014)

New cruncher being born. Sorry T. 






And My $200 worth of gpu's for my main rig.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone know if there's a WCG forum member here that does cable sleeving? Want to see if someone can sleeve this for my AM1 Cruncher:






^^Looks real good so far Mad


----------



## xvi (Oct 10, 2014)

james888 said:


> A little photo for the team here. Pictured is my g1620 and 2500k on the rack.


YOU HAVE A CABINET? I AM SO JEALOUS! I WANT ONE SO.. *click* Oh! 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Here's a picture of my server in its new home:





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> New cruncher being born. Sorry T.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And My $200 worth of gpu's for my main rig.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2014)

xvi said:


> YOU HAVE A CABINET? I AM SO JEALOUS! I WANT ONE SO.. *click* Oh!


I never said cabinet. I did once have a cabinet but it wasn't open enough and hard to cable through compared to what you see there.


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2014)

*Nice setups Team!*  

I have a project coming soon too!  

Details TBA.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> New cruncher being born.


Wonder where that case came from?


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

Working on my full time cruncher now. Man was it ever dirty. Decided to go with Linux Mint. Seems like it has a low footprint. Time will tell. Just checking the drive for errors now and re installing the tim and cooler. I hope I can get a small oc on this old turtle it is'nt oem but it's the chip Im worried about. Oooooo I'm feelin minty.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Working on my full time cruncher now. Man was it ever dirty. Decided to go with Linux Mint. Seems like it has a low footprint. Time will tell. Just checking the drive for errors now and re installing the tim and cooler. I hope I can get a small oc on this old turtle it is'nt oem but it's the chip Im worried about. Oooooo I'm feelin minty.


I started my first steps with Mint. Still have it on one of my crunchers, the p4, that is in storage. Man would I love to have my little pieced together retro farm back running!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2014)

Speaking of Mint, I want to install some form of Linux on my 4790 rig before the challenge, maybe tomorrow.  I was actually talking it with @Tallencor since he mentioned it, and I have zero experience with Linux.  It's currently running Win 7 on the single ssd, so I need to learn how to dual boot with Linux (I guess)...   Lots to learn


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Speaking of Mint, I want to install some form of Linux on my 4790 rig before the challenge, maybe tomorrow.  I was actually talking it with @Tallencor since he mentioned it, and I have zero experience with Linux.  It's currently running Win 7 on the single ssd, so I need to learn how to dual boot with Linux (I guess)...   Lots to learn


Since you already have a Windows machine...Just jump right in!! Mint is most likely the most user friendly Distro, IMO, out there. Switch it over 100%, the learning curve is not so steep and it will force you to learn more, faster. Instead of having a backup OS to fall back to. When stuck, use the windows machine to look for help. It took me a couple hours to get BOINC running, as a total nube, and have no regrets!! The MAD Cruncher, has UBUNTU on it. That was the logical NEXT step, as opposed to First step.

You will learn to love Mint then will try one, or two, different brands of Ubuntu, 11.10, for instance, and will settle down with a 20% + BOINC output, and happy with your new knowledge! 

DO IT!!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Speaking of Mint, I want to install some form of Linux on my 4790 rig before the challenge, maybe tomorrow.  I was actually talking it with @Tallencor since he mentioned it, and I have zero experience with Linux.  It's currently running Win 7 on the single ssd, so I need to learn how to dual boot with Linux (I guess)...   Lots to learn


It is real easy. Mint is a good choice. You can do everything via a gui that rivals windows.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey Matt. The way I see it is lets learn together. Here and Google


Arjai said:


> Since you already have a Windows machine...Just jump right in!! Mint is most likely the most user friendly Distro, IMO, out there. Switch it over 100%, the learning curve is not so steep and it will force you to learn more, faster. Instead of having a backup OS to fall back to. When stuck, use the windows machine to look for help. It took me a couple hours to get BOINC running, as a total nube, and have no regrets!! The MAD Cruncher, has UBUNTU on it. That was the logical NEXT step, as opposed to First step.
> 
> You will learn to love Mint then will try one, or two, different brands of Ubuntu, 11.10, for instance, and will settle down with a 20% + BOINC output, and happy with your new knowledge!
> 
> DO IT!!


This is the idea. One windows for obvious reasons and a Minty fresh one for nadda but Boinc. (well and to learn how to use Linux)<-- I honestly never thought I would say that.
Edit: Holy crap my internet is slow. Downloading the mint torrent 184 Kb a sec 1 hr 55 mins in and 38 mins left. Lol. I have to be to work in 7 hrs but I am not a quitter. lol.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2014)

Someone needs to grab that H220-X that Peet has for sale.  Please.  Before I talk myself into buying it.  I'll feel better knowing that it went to a life of DC'ing.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

Wish I could say I have the cash but sadly it is tough times in the Marritimes.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Someone needs to grab that H220-X that Peet has for sale.  Please.  Before I talk myself into buying it.  I'll feel better knowing that it went to a life of DC'ing.



I think it's destined to be yours, go for it!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: Hot coffee



https://i.imgur.com/MOdzb9X.jpg



So I bought this used motherboard on ebay because it was cheap. I saw quite a few that were cheap. I like ROG boards. So I went for it. My previous rog board was for pennies, had bent pins and killed a gpu for me. This one works, except for the two ram slots closest to the cpu. I did everything I know of to make them work and I could not. I assume they are dead in some way or another. So instead of using my 2000mhz 4x 2gb in dual channel I will use a single overclocked 1800mhz 8gb stick. I personally would prefer dual channel but I think this works pretty well.
The cpu is a 3570k overclocked to 4.6ghz @1.3v. I will leave it there for the duration of the challenge, as I am positive I can tweak that for lower volts at the same clock. The gpu is one of my 750ti's. All together it is a sexy crunching and gaming machine.


My i3-530 should be getting about 2000 ppd according to various sources I have read. This machine has been run remotely for the last year and only getting under 100 points. I was unable to fix anything to remedy the points. So now I have the remote rig in hand again. It spiked up to over 2000 ppd but yesterday got 300 even with it being set to send work immediately. I don't know for a fact if it will go back to being low points but I am afraid it is heading that way.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2014)

@james888 Very nice!  I looked back at the coffee because it was so pretty 


Well, last night I picked the perfect time to finally choose mess with Linux, the moment TPU goes out!  Needless to say, I could have used some serious help last night 

After several hours, I was able to install MInt and get it up and running, and then I had to figure out how to do anything/everything.  All I managed to do was to download and install BOINC, download and install AMD video driver, and (I think) set it to not lock the pc when nothing happens for a while.  It seems to be running solid having made it through the night.

I've really learned that Linux is very big on the command line, and I haven't messed with that at all yet.  I feel so lost inside their OS, so so lost, like a puppy who lost his way. 

edit: I did get some help from @Norton and @Tallencor before and during, so thanks guys!  


Unfortunately, that rig was crunching for Kreij, but as I didn't have access to TPU when installing last night, I had to set it up under my own name.  Good for me personally... but bad for Kreij.  I think I'll let it run for a few days, maybe through te challenge, and then I'll throw it back under Kreij. 


TL;DR   Installed Mint and I have millions of questions, so please be good enough to kindly help me find my way as time goes on


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @james888 Very nice!  I looked back at the coffee because it was so pretty
> 
> 
> Well, last night I picked the perfect time to finally choose mess with Linux, the moment TPU goes out!  Needless to say, I could have used some serious help last night
> ...


Use the command line a bit, and you will be about as knowledgeable as I am. I once set up a game server on linux and I had to do it entirely through the command line. I had instructions but was weird. It is really powerful and honestly much faster than the gui if you know the commands (I mostly do not).


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2014)

@manofthem I'm going to be using Mint on my AM1 setup so I'll be right there with you with questions  

I've had Mint on my LinuxUSB stick, but after killing so many installs running WCG off the stick I just use it for testing hardware. Now I am going to be getting into it seriously.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Unfortunately, that rig was crunching for Kreij, but as I didn't have access to TPU when installing last night, I had to set it up under my own name. Good for me personally... but bad for Kreij. I think I'll let it run for a few days, maybe through te challenge, and then I'll throw it back under Kreij.


Good idea. I think I just may do the same.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2014)

I learned an important lesson today: don't plug fan resistors directly into the mobo  

Most of you probably know that I hate noisy fans, and I'd rather sacrifice a little temps for lower noise.  So for the 2 fans on the H80i, I plugged in some resistors which are supposed to drop them down to 7v and be quieter.  So I did that hours ago and started the rig back up, all was fine.  I wanted to check temps, but being new to Mint, I had no idea how to do that.  Thanks to @Tallencor's input, I finally did tonight, and low and behold: my 4790 crunching along at 100*C on all 4 cores! and that had been like that for hours!!  Apparently with those resistors, the fans didn't turn on at all. 

Boy was that rad hot, along with the top of the case.  I'm surprised it didn't melt down 







So, I just took them out, and it seems to be ok again, crunching along nice and cool again in the low 50*Cs, which notably is a few degrees cooler than how it crunched in Windows* **

(*then again whilst crunching in Windows, it was all projects, and now ti's just MCM...)
(**also now using psensor, compared to realtemp in Windows)


So, I hope there's no long term damage, but that's to be seen.  It appears fine for now 

This Linux/Mint thing has me scared


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 13, 2014)

working on getting a dedicated folding right got a line on some older xeons for less then the price of a steak dinner and a night out with the GF  :O
phenom II is no longer folding due to me selling it to fund the xenon rig + goodies for the rig @Norton is sending me
ill be back tho can't wait to feed bionic some 6 core sexy action


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 13, 2014)

My Shoebox(Athlon 5350) lm-sensors output while crunching.


Spoiler



radeon-pci-0008
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:  +34.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

fam15h_power-pci-00c4
Adapter: PCI adapter
power1:  0.00 W  (crit =  25.00 W)

k10temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:  +35.8°C  (high = +70.0°C)
  (crit = +70.0°C, hyst = +69.0°C)

nct6776-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
Vcore:  +1.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)
in1:  +1.90 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
AVCC:  +3.41 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)
+3.3V:  +3.39 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)
in4:  +0.75 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
in5:  +1.72 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
in6:  +0.70 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
3VSB:  +3.42 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)
Vbat:  +3.28 V  (min =  +2.70 V, max =  +3.63 V)
fan1:  0 RPM  (min =  0 RPM)
fan2:  1626 RPM  (min =  0 RPM)
fan3:  874 RPM  (min =  0 RPM)
fan4:  0 RPM  (min =  0 RPM)
fan5:  0 RPM  (min =  0 RPM)
SYSTIN:  +46.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
CPUTIN:  +49.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
AUXTIN:  +52.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
PCH_CHIP_TEMP:  +0.0°C
PCH_CPU_TEMP:  +0.0°C
PCH_MCH_TEMP:  +0.0°C
intrusion0:  ALARM
intrusion1:  ALARM
beep_enable:  disabled



And my new addition, an AsRock Q1900DC-ITX, sporting a Celeron J1900.


Spoiler



acpitz-virtual-0
Adapter: Virtual device
temp1:  +26.8°C  (crit = +90.0°C)

nct6776-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
Vcore:  +0.94 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)
in1:  +1.86 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
AVCC:  +3.36 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
+3.3V:  +3.34 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
in4:  +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
in5:  +1.73 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
in6:  +0.95 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
3VSB:  +3.28 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
Vbat:  +3.15 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
fan1:  0 RPM  (min =  0 RPM)
fan2:  0 RPM  (min =  0 RPM)
fan3:  0 RPM  (min =  0 RPM)
SYSTIN:  +52.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
CPUTIN:  +50.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
AUXTIN:  +33.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
PCH_CHIP_TEMP:  +0.0°C
PCH_CPU_TEMP:  +0.0°C
PCH_MCH_TEMP:  +0.0°C
cpu0_vid:  +0.000 V
intrusion0:  ALARM
intrusion1:  ALARM
beep_enable:  disabled



I'm really wishing that I had a power meter or 2. :S


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2014)

Challenge has been launched at WCG:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6882

If anyone wants to help with a prize donation, etc please drop me a PM and let me know.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2014)

@manofthem- What GUI are you using on top of Mint? Cinnamon, KDE, MATE, xfce or something else?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2014)

theonedub said:


> @manofthem- What GUI are you using on top of Mint? Cinnamon, KDE, MATE, xfce or something else?



Please forgive my ineptitude with all this, but I'm pretty sure it's Cinnamon. It was the first choice on the download page and it sounded OK for starters. But it sounds like you're going to have a better and easier time with this than I am  

I don't even know if I can install Steam on this machine, or if that's only in regular Ubuntu. So many questions, and when I finally come on here, I forgot everything that I want and need to know  I actually think I may need to start my own thread asking for help in the near future.


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for all of the Linux reminders!

I just dropped my Ubuntu drive in the folding rig for the challenge


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2014)

theonedub said:


> @manofthem- What GUI are you using on top of Mint? Cinnamon, KDE, MATE, xfce or something else?


I went with Cinnabon, I mean Cinnamon.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I went with Cinnabon, I mean Cinnamon.


Myself as well.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2014)

I went with vodka and orange juice and peach shnaapppppps.................................


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I went with vodka and orange juice and peach shnaapppppps.................................



Mmmmm, I should have indulged in some tonight 
There's always tomorrow


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm using LXDE on my Linux systems. Though they are configured so I can use SSH to control too.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Mmmmm, I should have indulged in some tonight
> There's always tomorrow


I no workie tomorrow, wife and kids are out of town.  I'm all bachelorfied


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I no workie tomorrow, wife and kids are out of town.  I'm all bachelorfied


Me either but its 2 am here now so after last nights beer it's a coffee night. I think I can make it to sunrise.


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2014)

FYI- after the upcoming challenge I will be putting my X58/Xeon setup up FS (*lil' Ella* in my sig) with a special "cruncher's only" package and price. Keep an eye out for it or PM for details.

Need to make room for something else


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2014)

Edison is up and running, Darwin remains on 2 WUs (of a maximum of 4) until tomorrow or Wednesday (and finishes some Einstein@home WUs).


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> FYI- after the upcoming challenge I will be putting my X58/Xeon setup up FS (*lil' Ella* in my sig) with a special "cruncher's only" package and price. Keep an eye out for it or PM for details.
> 
> Need to make room for something else


You better start making room - it should be there Thursday


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 14, 2014)

Up from 2 to 4 WUs in parallel on Darwin, with only 1 Einstein sim still running.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2014)

My i3-530 has about 30 error'd wu's. It is in an old gateway desktop, of which I have no overclock ability. Since it is at stock, what might be causing it to error? It is also doing this now that it is in my hands. When it was in its remote location the whole previous year it never error'd but only had about 100ppd the whole time.



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2014)

james888 said:


> My i3-530 has about 30 error'd wu's. It is in an old gateway desktop, of which I have no overclock ability. Since it is at stock, what might be causing it to error? It is also doing this now that it is in my hands. When it was in its remote location the whole previous year it never error'd but only had about 100ppd the whole time.


Which WU's are those?  Does this help?: (and follow-up posts)
TPU's WCG/BOINC Team

Err, never mind.


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2014)

james888 said:


> My i3-530 has about 30 error'd wu's. It is in an old gateway desktop, of which I have no overclock ability. Since it is at stock, what might be causing it to error? It is also doing this now that it is in my hands. When it was in its remote location the whole previous year it never error'd but only had about 100ppd the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed your spoiler. Just because it's at stock doesn't mean it's guaranteed to be stable. Try the standard array of stability testing utilities (Prime95 comes to mind).


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2014)

I guess you are right, even if I don't want to believe it. If so, I may retire it as a cruncher before I bring it back to its remote location. After the challenge of course.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 14, 2014)

I like intel burn test.  Xtremesystems used to have a dl link for it but softpedia and major geeks also have it.  However depending on you set it, it can really cook a cpu.  Not fatally, at least not in my experience but if your oc survives IBT, you're in good shape.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

james888 said:


> My i3-530 has about 30 error'd wu's. It is in an old gateway desktop, of which I have no overclock ability. Since it is at stock, what might be causing it to error? It is also doing this now that it is in my hands. When it was in its remote location the whole previous year it never error'd but only had about 100ppd the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Check time and date first.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Check time and date first.


That might explain it. This happened a few days ago and the time was off, and now corrected. Still should heck for stability though.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

james888 said:


> That might explain it. This happened a few days ago and the time was off, and now corrected. Still should heck for stability though.



Incorrect time/date is guaranteed to error out a wu 

Do a "Reset project" and get new wu's once the time/date are correct(ed)


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2014)

@twilyth, just did a little cruncher stalking on you. You are #1 in our team for total points. I remember when you came back recently, you said you modestly could put up a few quad cores. Looks like you have some big guns. A 32 and a 16 core intel's of some sort along with 2 quads. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/339118/1


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I like intel burn test.  Xtremesystems used to have a dl link for it but softpedia and major geeks also have it.  However depending on you set it, it can really cook a cpu.  Not fatally, at least not in my experience but if your oc survives IBT, you're in good shape.


Did you know you get an average of 3.36 "thanks" per post you make? Not that I'm jealous or anything with my 0.59 per post. 

Even Capt. Norton only manages a relatively meager 2.27.



james888 said:


> Looks like you have some big guns. A 32 and a 16 core intel's of some sort along with 2 quads.


A little digging and the 32 thread machine appears to be a dual Xeon E5-2370 (unsure of exact model, paired with a HD 79XX?). Not much info on the 16 thread machine. Detective xvi out.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2014)

*NEW WCG PROJECT!!!!*

*Uncovering Genome Mysteries (UGM)*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37314

Thanks to @thebluebumblebee for the info 

No official UGM wu's yet for me but there are plenty of beta's flowing


----------



## twilyth (Oct 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> @twilyth, just did a little cruncher stalking on you. You are #1 in our team for total points. I remember when you came back recently, you said you modestly could put up a few quad cores. Looks like you have some big guns. A 32 and a 16 core intel's of some sort along with 2 quads. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/339118/1


Thanks for the nod , but most of the points are from the old GPU project WCG ran a couple years a go.  I got about 7 HD78xx and 79xx cards and put them in every machine I could.  

I also have a couple of hex cores that I don't run any more.  The only reason I'm hanging on to the cards is in the hope WCG will run another GPU project since I know as soon I get rid of them, they'll announce one.  The hex cores need to have the OS re-installed but considering what I pay for electricity, I'm not really interested in restarting them at the moment.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> *NEW WCG PROJECT!!!!*
> 
> *Uncovering Genome Mysteries (UGM)*
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37314
> ...



Just checked my rig main rig and I have 3 UGM WU'sthat  are downloaded already and awaiting the Crunch!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Thanks for the nod , but most of the points are from the old GPU project WCG ran a couple years a go.  I got about 7 HD78xx and 79xx cards and put them in every machine I could.
> 
> I also have a couple of hex cores that I don't run any more.  The only reason I'm hanging on to the cards is in the hope WCG will run another GPU project since I know as soon I get rid of them, they'll announce one.  The hex cores need to have the OS re-installed but considering what I pay for electricity, I'm not really interested in restarting them at the moment.


I understand that. I jumped up to 32th in the team simply from my lone 7970 shortly after joining the team. When a lot of the crunchers are inactive, and only had cpu work, they are easy to pass with gpu work. With another gpu project I could jump again.


How does UGM compare to MCM or FAH for points?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 15, 2014)

I've only gotten 2 UGM wu's so far so IDK yet.  I stopped doing FAH once it became clear that those wu's don't seem to run efficiently on windows machines.  People on the WCG forum were lobbying hard to get the VINA wu's broken out into another project, but I doubt that will ever happen.  If it does, I'd go back to FAH.  I have over 50 years in on that project.  In fact it's the only one I have that much time on.  But I couldn't see continuing with the project when I was going to be working with a handicap.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I've only gotten 2 UGM wu's so far


I've got 50+ waiting validation.  Only one valid: 2.73 / 2.75    96.0 / 108.4 on a 4.4GHz 2600K/Win7


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2014)

Just had to abort 2 beta's. They were stuck at 99.99% and taking over 55hrs! 

Sucks, what a waste


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 15, 2014)

Just signed up for beta testing and UGM. Fingers crossed.


----------



## xvi (Oct 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> How does UGM compare to MCM or FAH for points?


Looks like WCG quotes the WUs at about 45 minutes each for the average user. If anyone has one completed yet, then I think Points per hour (very) roughly equals BOINC credit claimed times 1.333. Compare that to the current statistics for other projects below. YMMV

MCM Points Per Hour of Run Time 162.93
CEP2 Points Per Hour of Run Time    154.73
FAAH Points Per Hour of Run Time    115.32


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Though they are configured so I can use SSH to control too


Could you explain that further, or a link.  Thanks


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2014)

Just downloaded 56 WU's, dumped my whole cache, and got ZERO, Zilch, Nada one UGM WU.

What gives? Did I miss the opening salvo? 





BTW, the WCG guy on the forums over there said it could be days before the Beta's validate. They are working now to get the official WU's out. 

You are Welcome.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2014)

xvi said:


> Looks like WCG quotes the WUs at about 45 minutes each for the average user. If anyone has one completed yet, then I think Points per hour (very) roughly equals BOINC credit claimed times 1.333. Compare that to the current statistics for other projects below. YMMV
> 
> MCM Points Per Hour of Run Time 162.93
> CEP2 Points Per Hour of Run Time    154.73
> FAAH Points Per Hour of Run Time    115.32



I must missing crucial information. Could you put ugm in the same numerical format as all the rest?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2014)

Is these new WUs for gpus?????????????


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is these new WUs for gpus?????????????


Nope. I wish though. I am sitting on 8 gpu's that would love to be crunching WCG right now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nope. I wish though. I am sitting on 8 gpu's that would love to be crunching WCG right now.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 16, 2014)

My J1900 seems to be requesting fairly few points per UGM WU... :S

But damn consistent. 



Spoiler



ugm1_ ugm1_ 00035_ 0719_ 1--    porteus    Pending Validation    15/10/14 19:23:49    16/10/14 01:35:12    5.27 / 5.27    43.9 / 0.0
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00034_ 0713_ 1--    porteus    Pending Validation    15/10/14 18:00:34    16/10/14 00:49:37    5.28 / 5.28    44.0 / 0.0
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00026_ 0118_ 0--    porteus    Pending Validation    15/10/14 12:44:54    15/10/14 20:19:04    5.27 / 5.27    43.8 / 0.0
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00017_ 0105_ 2--    porteus    Pending Validation    15/10/14 08:59:29    15/10/14 19:33:02    5.29 / 5.29    44.0 / 0.0
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00017_ 0114_ 1--    porteus    Pending Validation    15/10/14 07:09:50    15/10/14 18:00:34    5.26 / 5.26    43.8 / 0.0
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00014_ 0734_ 0--    porteus    Valid    15/10/14 04:59:32    15/10/14 15:09:05    5.29 / 5.29    44.0 / 60.5
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00012_ 0211_ 1--    porteus    Valid    15/10/14 02:43:51    15/10/14 14:16:17    5.28 / 5.28    43.9 / 70.4


5,27 to 5,29 hours and 43,8 to 44 points claimed. Though more have been granted so far, because the other computer have claimed for more.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Could you explain that further, or a link.  Thanks



I have my Shoebox with Fedora autostart sshd service, so I can connect to it from a remote pc via SSH. That gives me a terminal which I then use to start BOINC with. And then I connect to that remotely with a BOINC manager from another machine. I also use the terminal to check temps occasionally.

For the AsRock Q1900DC-ITX, I start sshd via the graphical interface, and then remote control it after that.


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 16, 2014)

Got the Athlon 5350 machine up. getting ~8,000 points/day.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2014)

During the last challenge, I averaged 19K with the hardware that I have, which seemed high.  Yesterday I got 11K.  I'm expecting north of 15K.  I had moved away from FAAH and it looks like I paid for it.

Observation:  @WCG, I have 66 UGM results returned, but the team is only credited with 56.  I assume that the team stats are only updated once per day?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 16, 2014)

They are.


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> I must missing crucial information. Could you put ugm in the same numerical format as all the rest?


The place I pulled those stats from (WCG Project Page) don't have UGM in their list yet. I didn't have any information on how much credit was going to be awarded per WU, so I couldn't make any estimates. See agent00skid's quote below though.


agent00skid said:


> ugm1_ ugm1_ 00014_ 0734_ 0-- porteus Valid 15/10/14 04:59:32 15/10/14 15:09:05 5.29 / 5.29 44.0 / 60.5
> ugm1_ ugm1_ 00012_ 0211_ 1-- porteus Valid 15/10/14 02:43:51 15/10/14 14:16:17 5.28 / 5.28 43.9 / 70.4


That puts UGM at ~86.67 points/hr. Seems rough, assuming my math is right. It was a real stretch to come up with some of those values, so I doubt this is very accurate.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2014)

@xvi Does this help?  Different processors/OS
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00033_ 0204_ 0--    Linux-2600K (4.2GHz)   Valid    10/15/14 17:24:47    10/16/14 02:31:55    3.15 / 3.18    112.7 / 108.9
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00033_ 0213_ 1--    Linux-3450                     Valid    10/15/14 17:23:45    10/16/14 06:35:48    2.36 / 2.38    83.0 / 94.5
ugm1_ ugm1_ 00028_ 0245_ 0--    MainII (4.4 GHz W7)      Valid    10/15/14 14:43:38    10/15/14 20:05:20    2.77 / 2.78    97.0 / 84.1


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @xvi Does this help?  Different processors/OS
> ugm1_ ugm1_ 00033_ 0204_ 0--    Linux-2600K (4.2GHz)   Valid    10/15/14 17:24:47    10/16/14 02:31:55    3.15 / 3.18    112.7 / 108.9
> ugm1_ ugm1_ 00033_ 0213_ 1--    Linux-3450                     Valid    10/15/14 17:23:45    10/16/14 06:35:48    2.36 / 2.38    83.0 / 94.5
> ugm1_ ugm1_ 00028_ 0245_ 0--    MainII (4.4 GHz W7)      Valid    10/15/14 14:43:38    10/15/14 20:05:20    2.77 / 2.78    97.0 / 84.1


~127 points/hr, all assuming I was able to correctly estimate the average timeframe. What's your CPU time on those?

Aforementioned P/hr, for convenience:
MCM Points Per Hour of Run Time 162.93
CEP2 Points Per Hour of Run Time 154.73
FAAH Points Per Hour of Run Time 115.32


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2014)

xvi said:


> What's your CPU time on those?


Is this what you're looking for?
*3.15* / 3.18 112.7 / 108.9
*2.36* / 2.38 83.0 / 94.5
*2.77* / 2.78 97.0 / 84.1


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 16, 2014)

UGM WU's seems to be bad on my low power machines, but my desktop gets decent amount of points doing them.

So I'm only running them on my desktop.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 16, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> UGM WU's seems to be bad on my low power machines, but my desktop gets decent amount of points doing them.
> 
> So I'm only running them on my desktop.


I want to compare your low power machines 3 and 4 to my low power intel celeron g1620 @2.7ghz. Over the last 7 days(10/10 - 10-16), mine has had an average of *1680 ppd *with a high of 2517 ppd.

Me
You

My Intel g1620 gets an average 1680 ppd
Your Amd 5350 gets an average 1535 ppd
Your Asrock Q1900dc-itx gets an average 1188 ppd

My Amd athlon 620 gets an average 1905 ppd
My Amd 5800k gets an average 1937 ppd

These low power systems are CHEAP and get as much ppd as older quad cores. Team! Low power cpu's are great for crunching. Good for your power bill.

My g1620 gets an average of 840 per core at 2.7. My 3570k is getting an average of 902 per core at 4.6ghz with a lot more power. Does something seem off?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2014)

Well with setting up 2 new rigs over the last 2 weeks I can say with out a doubt Linux spools up twice as fast as windows. I just did a comparison between Ubuntu 14.04 and Win 8.1.


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> *3.15* / 3.18 112.7 / 108.9
> *2.36* / 2.38 83.0 / 94.5
> *2.77* / 2.78 97.0 / 84.1


HOURS? It looks like I may have made a mistake.

WCG has updated the project page to include UGM, so there's no more guesswork. Here's the official list now. (Still, YMMV)
UGM Points Per Hour of Run Time  160.78
MCM Points Per Hour of Run Time 163.02
CEP2 Points Per Hour of Run Time 154.73
FAAH Points Per Hour of Run Time 115.34


----------



## Nordic (Oct 17, 2014)

xvi said:


> HOURS? It looks like I may have made a mistake.
> 
> WCG has updated the project page to include UGM, so there's no more guesswork. Here's the official list now.
> UGM Points Per Hour of Run Time  160.78
> ...


That is what I need to hear. Turning on UGM now.


On an interesting note. Looking at my results, I have on invalid WU. It was a beta UGM, but I don't have beta's turned on. It explains why it is invalid, but makes me wonder how often they send the wrong work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> Turning on UGM now.


My points tanked with UGM.


xvi said:


> HOURS? It looks like I may have made a mistake.
> 
> WCG has updated the project page to include UGM, so there's no more guesswork. Here's the official list now. (Still, YMMV)
> UGM Points Per Hour of Run Time  160.78
> ...


Link please.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Did @Chicken Patty Drop off the earth?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> My g1620 gets an average of 840 per core at 2.7. My 3570k is getting an average of 902 per core at 4.6ghz with a lot more power. Does something seem off?


Yeah, if that's per core, that doesn't seem right.  And extra 2ghz ought to count for a lot more than 60 points.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Did @Chicken Patty Drop off the earth?


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-team-captain-has-been-appointed.193220/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2014)

What the!?
2 days in a row with less than 11K on 20 dedicated threads.  A little over 13 hours credit yesterday, 12 today.  I had more hours credited the day I fired up my third machine than the days since.  And it's not like my results status is ballooning.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What the!?
> 2 days in a row with less than 11K on 20 dedicated threads.  A little over 13 hours credit yesterday, 12 today.  I had more hours credited the day I fired up my third machine than the days since.  And it's not like my results status is ballooning.



I noticed a lot of MCM's pending for my 2500k and a bunch of points tied up in them... you may have similar.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> I noticed a lot of MCM's pending for my 2500k and a bunch of points tied up in them... you may have similar.


Give the man a cigar.  I have 3 pages of MCM waiting validation and like you said, that's a lot of points.  Everyone ran off to do UGM's and we're stuck with no one to back up our work.

Edit: So, in essence, we're sandbagging!


----------



## Bow (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Nordic (Oct 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Give the man a cigar.  I have 3 pages of MCM waiting validation and like you said, that's a lot of points.  Everyone ran off to do UGM's and we're stuck with no one to back up our work.
> 
> Edit: So, in essence, we're sandbagging!


Cough... I still have my normal points and still have all MCM as of yet... cough


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Give the man a cigar.  I have 3 pages of MCM waiting validation and like you said, that's a lot of points.  Everyone ran off to do UGM's and we're stuck with no one to back up our work.
> 
> Edit: So, in essence, we're sandbagging!


I still haven't gotten any UGM's. I find it ironic that they are named UGM, I live at UGM (Union Gospel Mission).


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Link please.


UGM
MCM
CEP2
FAAH


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 17, 2014)

Well this seems a tad unreasonable.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2014)

I got a first gen I3 combo today that was said to be dead. I am going to do some testing soon! If it works I got another cruncher


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2014)

Did testing with 2 sets of ram and I get 2 long beeps and 5 short ones and googling didnt give me much info. It was brought up to us at work due to not working so I am guessing the board is dead.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2014)

16,600 is only good enough for 12th place!? Way to go guys!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2014)

Wish I could get some UGM WU's!! I have downloaded and updated twice in the last three days...Nothing.



Yes, I am opted in. It's OK but, I thought I would get at least one!



Maybe, eventually, possibly....Someday?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wish I could get some UGM WU's!! I have downloaded and updated twice in the last three days...Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's strange... I've got nothing but UGM WUs on all my machines. Patience?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's strange... I've got nothing but UGM WUs on all my machines. Patience?


I am not a Padawan...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wish I could get some UGM WU's!! I have downloaded and updated twice in the last three days...Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





manofthem said:


> That's strange... I've got nothing but UGM WUs on all my machines. Patience?


Not "all" ugm's but I'm getting quite a few of them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wish I could get some UGM WU's!! I have downloaded and updated twice in the last three days...Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of my 8 rigs, only 4 have turned in UGM wu's. With my 8350 Linux rig "BooBooChicken" turning in the most. But thats about to change as all rigs now have a large dose of UGM wu's now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

Question for those who have been paying more attention than I: PPD on my quad 6128HE system has dropped from about 24k this time last year to about 15k now (running a mix of HCC and FAAH; I've added in UGM but it hasn't started any of them yet).  Any idea why that might be?  Same Ubuntu setup.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2014)

work units don't return points like the old days,  we have less and less options.  We all hope for more and work for those gpu's .


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> work units don't return points like the old days,  we have less and less options.  We all hope for more and work for those gpu's .


See, I'm just not sure about that explanation.  The 3930k is remaining constant at just under 9k PPD and the 2600k/3770k also seem to be doing about the same as they have consistently done.  The only system I've noticed the big drop on is the quad Opty setup.  Others are the same +/- 10% or thereabouts.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2014)

The Opty may be degrading, I hope not but that's all I see


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> The Opty may be degrading, I hope not but that's all I see


I hope not too!
It's running at stock speed w/ CPU temps in the mid 40s, so it seems improbable, given that I've yet to burn out even old CPUs w/ more rigorous loads (I just retired an C2D laptop last year that had been running at 90C for some while).  And WCG says that all of the WUs are coming back valid....

I'll keep an eye on it...perhaps it's just not a good month for stuff ATM.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2014)

The CPU's may be fine but the board is getting old


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

It's just exciting to see so many WUs getting pulled down and crunched:




Fills me with happiness inside


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2014)

Most of my crunchers are down, and I really don't have an eta when I'll have my fleet back up and running. I was looking through some old drive and ran across a file I made to keep up with my crunchers and folders.. and WOW I figured I'd share with the new members. The file was dated 6-29-2009.


*Crunchers - 6-29-2009*

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Sempron XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbred 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz


*Folders - 6-29-2009*

GTX 285
9600 gt
8800 gs
HD4670


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Most of my crunchers are down, and I really don't have an eta when I'll have my fleet back up and running. I was looking through some old drive and ran across a file I made to keep up with my crunchers and folders.. and WOW I figured I'd share with the new members. The file was dated 6-29-2009.
> 
> 
> *Crunchers - 6-29-2009*
> ...



There's nearly 30 more of your systems listed here too!  
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/583869
If you need a hand getting any of your present crunchers going please let us know and we can try to help


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Most of my crunchers are down, and I really don't have an eta when I'll have my fleet back up and running. I was looking through some old drive and ran across a file I made to keep up with my crunchers and folders.. and WOW I figured I'd share with the new members. The file was dated 6-29-2009.
> 
> 
> *Crunchers - 6-29-2009*
> ...


That's just an insane setup--don't even want to think of the power consumption.  That you had all of the P4 stuff and earlier...just wow.  It all adds up 
EDIT:  USPS apparently lied to me, no new CPU today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

For anyone wondering what sort of PPD to expect from UGM, I've done some preliminary calculations:





This is on Ostpreußen, specs to the left <---------
PPD on this system is highly variable, with the FAAH Vina WUs it typically pulls down about 11-12k PPD; with the 'large' FAAH and MCM WUs it's as low as 7 or 7.5k.  So, very preliminary results seem to put UGM right in the middle 

I'll pull data on more of my systems (I'm particularly interested in the Linux ones and the AMD ones) later and do more calculations.  Probably tomorrow PM or Thursday.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

Alright, so more stats will be coming tomorrow.  But in the mean time, a request: does anyone have some DDR3 they'd be willing to sell me?  3x2GB would be ideal; speed & timings don't matter since it's just for OEM systems.

Also, USPS _still_ hasn't delivered my CPU.  So much for 'Priority 2 Day' service


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2014)

Bill will tell you a tale of the package that went the way of Costa Rica or Cuba or something on the way to his house.  The best I have is a package that took 5 days to go Priority Mail to a town 90 miles away...


----------



## Nordic (Oct 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Bill will tell you a tale of the package that went the way of Costa Rica or Cuba or something on the way to his house.  The best I have is a package that took 5 days to go Priority Mail to a town 90 miles away...


Puerto rico


----------



## HammerON (Oct 23, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Most of my crunchers are down, and I really don't have an eta when I'll have my fleet back up and running. I was looking through some old drive and ran across a file I made to keep up with my crunchers and folders.. and WOW I figured I'd share with the new members. The file was dated 6-29-2009.
> 
> 
> *Crunchers - 6-29-2009*
> ...


That was when I started getting into crunching and I was in awe of the amount of computers you had crunching


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2014)

james888 said:


> Puerto rico



That's the one! Also had a package from USPS take 8 days and an extra 1000+ miles from Ohio to me in CT


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> That's the one! Also had a package from USPS take 8 days and an extra 1000+ miles from Ohio to me in CT


Well, I called again this morning, and they _don't know where it is_.  So much for that 2day service + tracking.  Perhaps it'll show up at some point.  But it's now taken 8x as long as it should to make the trip from Illinois and there's still no knowledge as to its location.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2014)

At least you eventually get the package though.  What I hate is when you receive something from the postoffice in a plastic bag that on the outside basically says 'oops.'  That happened to me recently.  I ordered something and granted, the sender didn't package it properly so it essentially arrived smashed and shredded in one of those plastic bags.  'Sorry for the inconvenience' or whatever.  Yeah, no doubt.  Sorry for shoving my foot up your collective ass too - oh, if only that were really an option.  LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

...maybe.  There's been no sign of it since it left Illinois on Sunday.  So maybe it'll show up or maybe it won't


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

I also ordered something that was apparently lost in the mail, last seen in Missouri.  It's not a big deal since it was a cheap movie off eBay, but still, I've had too many negative experiences lately


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

That's more like it 

2.4GHz 2c/2t Nehalem -> 2.93GHz 6c/12t Westmere 
Should be interesting to see the PPD--ought to be pretty good I'd imagine.  And even w/ the old HSF from the W3503, it's still running cool & quiet.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2014)

Finally got some UGM's!

I forgot all about doing a Network communication!!

DUH! Here I thought each time I pressed "Update" It was doing a communication....It's is not!! 






Me So Happy!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 25, 2014)

Your PPD may shrink. But who cares about that.


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't get any ppd with this rig??? 


Spoiler



 




It's sad seeing a full w/c setup sitting with nothing to do... this condition is only temporary


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

Feel free to send it this way--Riga could use a case & WC setup


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2014)

All my rigs will be down tomorrow most of the day


*LAN PARTY!   
*






Tomorrow night, I should have 2 rigs back up and running.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> That's more like it
> 
> 2.4GHz 2c/2t Nehalem -> 2.93GHz 6c/12t Westmere
> Should be interesting to see the PPD--ought to be pretty good I'd imagine.  And even w/ the old HSF from the W3503, it's still running cool & quiet.



My dual L5520 rig nets me 6000PPD so maybe around 5500???  I want two....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> My dual L5520 rig nets me 6000PPD so maybe around 5500???  I want two....


Yeah, I'm not really sure.  I figured somewhere around 6k +/- 10%.  My Estimator, which is obviously just that, says about 5900 PPD.  Given that the 3930k is clocked not quite 50% higher w/ a superior architecture and gets right about 9k, my hopes might be a bit optimistic, but there we go.  I can still hope 

The X5670s are cheap--I got mine on Ebay for $85 shipped.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> My dual L5520 rig nets me 6000PPD


Am I missing something?  My 2600K's are doing 6300 PPD. (you're actually at 6400)


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2014)

The average just takes into account the last 7 days. RAC uses longer term data.



[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure.  I figured somewhere around 6k +/- 10%.  My Estimator, which is obviously just that, says about 5900 PPD.  Given that the 3930k is clocked not quite 50% higher w/ a superior architecture and gets right about 9k, my hopes might be a bit optimistic, but there we go.  I can still hope
> 
> The X5670s are cheap--I got mine on Ebay for $85 shipped.



Well, 6K - 10% is 5400  , but yeah, a quick threats*speed multiplication says that you might even match my dual rig. Gotta upgrade soon or I'd be left out of pay indefinitely.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> The average just takes into account the last 7 days. RAC uses longer term data.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 6K - 10% is 5400  , but yeah, a quick threats*speed multiplication says that you might even match my dual rig. Gotta upgrade soon or I'd be left out of pay indefinitely.


Certainly 
Either way, for a system that has cost me about $130 total, I'm happy with the results that it should give


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2014)

*Another project.... *

12 more threads running tonight if all goes well


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 25, 2014)

Jesus Bill, your going to have to rent/buy a warehouse before long to run all these systems.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Another project.... *
> 
> 12 more threads running tonight if all goes well


Hella nice setup there!
You're gonna OC it right, and not leave the L5639 suffering away at stock??

What OS are you planning?


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Jesus Bill, your going to have to rent/buy a warehouse before long to run all these systems.



This is just a replacement for a setup that is now crunching away in someone else's farm 



[Ion] said:


> Hella nice setup there!
> You're gonna OC it right, and not leave the L5639 suffering away at stock??
> 
> What OS are you planning?



May leave at stock, not sure yet. Definitely going with Ubuntu for the OS


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> May leave at stock, not sure yet. Definitely going with Ubuntu for the OS


I've been very happy with Linux on my dedicated crunchers---it's really allowing the SB & IVB setups to spread their wings.  Seems to help on the FX8 too.  Only reason I went WinServer on the X5670 is there is some WinServ stuff I quite want to practice & teach myself.

Seems like with a board like that and a WC setup, not OCing would be crazy!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Another project.... *
> 
> 12 more threads running tonight if all goes well



Another Thoroughbred being put out to... wait... what's that plow doing here?....NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Another Thoroughbred being put out to... wait... what's that plow doing here?....NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo!!!!!


 

Sometimes it's better to plow the field than to push up daisies


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, an upside to the UGM WUs is their remarkably low memory footprint: sub-50MB per WU running.  Ideal for systems without much RAM; theoretically you could run a 12t setup on 2GB with room to spare.

Downside:  Upload/download size.  They're about 3MB each to upload and anywhere from 5 to 10MB to download.  My entire setup running nothing but UGM WUs would be upwards of 6GB/day just for WCG.  Not a problem for most of us, but for those with slow or limited data, something to consider.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Another project.... *
> 
> 12 more threads running tonight if all goes well


I was tempted by this, $150 seemed like a nice deal. I think it's better in your hands though since you have other X58 gear, and I have been facing some electricity cost limitations, though the best parts of my farm are still online.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 25, 2014)

Great news, got a deal on a 4770k and a Asus Maximus VI Formula, 375$ for the combo! More PPD when overcloed vs my 2700k!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2014)

This is from the http://www.molecularspace.org/faq/cep-faq/ website for CEP.



> *What makes of this all possible?*
> The dedication of our volunteers. Our crunchers donate their spare computer time using IBM’s World Community Grid. Using this high-throughput, distributed resource, we have been able to collect over 17,000 CPU years worth of data over the course of the project.



17,000 years!! WOW!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Another project.... *
> 
> 12 more threads running tonight if all goes well


 I was wondering who picked that up- was eying it myself


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I was tempted by this, $150 seemed like a nice deal. I think it's better in your hands though since you have other X58 gear, and I have been facing some electricity cost limitations, though the best parts of my farm are still online.



That cpu is supposed to pull 60w at stock so power shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

Checking in on things all the time was getting tiresome, so I finally got around to setting up monitoring:




Only things not here are my roommate's i7-920, the work laptop (2720QM) and another friend's computer (4670k).  But now I can easily monitor everything else.

I also replaced the SSD in Kiev today; it was wearing out and giving issues.  Sadly, none of the work was saved---and somehow, setting stuff up created two new device profiles on the WCG site (ugh) but it's back in operation again after an unexpectedly difficult OS reinstall.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Checking in on things all the time was getting tiresome, so I finally got around to setting up monitoring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you write that? That is an interesting software any cruncher with lots of systems might like.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> Did you write that? That is an interesting software any cruncher with lots of systems might like.


lol hell no.  My coding skills are not nearly that good.  Not even close.  It's BOINCTasks


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2014)

Have not seen that program so highly interested.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> Have not seen that program so highly interested.


It's like BOINCView, which I wrote a setup guide for a while back, but it's been updated more recently (& seems to work better--fewer inexplicably failed connections) and is lighter on the system resources.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2014)

I may try it out just for a new program to play wiff. Nice find Ion


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I may try it out just for a new program to play wiff. Nice find Ion


I'm very happy with it.  BOINCView would somehow consume an entire thread just on its own, which is obviously a pain.  Basically just do steps 1-9 from my BOINCView Guide and the rest ought to be mostly self-explanatory.

OMG AND IT'S EVEN WEB ACCESSIBLE!




With port forwarding on the router I can now access it anywhere


----------



## hat (Oct 26, 2014)

I clocked down to 3GHz and dropped my voltages a bit. The heat in here gets bad. No ventilation in this room :-s


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 26, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Checking in on things all the time was getting tiresome, so I finally got around to setting up monitoring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks [Ion] for the tip, works good on my pc.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2014)

Any body else notice power draw running UGM wus?  My main rig seems to be reporting 15-20w less than what it used to with the other wus, mainly MCM.


----------



## xvi (Oct 27, 2014)

Break out the cigars! Another crunching rig is born!
Gigabyte ga-p45t-es3g, Xeon E5450. I need suggestions for a name and a LGA775 overclocking guide. 
Edit: Just bumping FSB to 370 x 9 seems to be stable. Still moving my way up.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> Break out the cigars! Another crunching rig is born!
> Gigabyte ga-p45t-es3g, Xeon E5450. I need suggestions for a name and a LGA775 overclocking guide.
> Edit: Just bumping FSB to 370 x 9 seems to be stable. Still moving my way up.


Awesome! 
Do you have a pattern that you name your systems along?  I name mine after places in Europe, so I think the next one will be Warsaw, but that would be a bit out of place if you name yours after famous singers or whatever.



manofthem said:


> Any body else notice power draw running UGM wus?  My main rig seems to be reporting 15-20w less than what it used to with the other wus, mainly MCM.


Well, I don't have a Kill-a-watt or anything, so I just have to make do with software stuff--and I'm noticing the opposite, actually.  Running a mix of MCM and FAAH WUs, the CPU in my 3930k was right about 146-150w or so (as reported by CPUID HW Monitor).  Same settings (4.8GHz, 1.36V) and it's right about 163-166w for just the CPU on exclusively UGM WUs.  Might be an anomaly; this is the only system where I've paid attention to the CPU power consumption so I can't compare on anything else.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't know how may of you look at the "deals" forum, but I just posted a smoking deal on the pre-order for Amazon Fire TV Stick:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...at-19-for-prime-members-two-days-only.206661/

If your a Amazon Prime member you can get in on this for $19 including the 2 day free shipping!


----------



## xvi (Oct 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Do you have a pattern that you name your systems along?


Nothing yet, they just get nicknames. The X2 rig in sig is named "Phoenix" because when I first got it, I only managed to make it POST once. I let it sit for a week and it fired right up and I haven't had any issues since. It had a bit of a rebirth. 
The C2D is "HAL9000" because it glows red.
Sig rig is "Hydro" because it's the first (seriously) watercooled machine I've had.
"LilCrunchy" got its name partially from a vehicle in the game Jetpack Joyride (really fun game, btw), and partially because when I got it, I had a Scarface moment when I unpacked it. "Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 28, 2014)

Dowmtime for main rig, on Wednesday or thursday, for a week or so, selling my 2700k + board and some ram, and will waint the next week for my Z87/4770k.

so a good drop on PPD, will runs the server 2500k and Pentium at 100% to keep almost the same PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

Well that should be a very solid upgrade when the new setup comes in


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh yes, more PPD' and from what I've heard, the CPU can handle 4.5ghz @ 1.25v or something like this.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Oh yes, more PPD' and from what I've heard, the CPU can handle 4.5ghz @ 1.25v or something like this.


My 4770-non K at stock does just under 6k PPD on a mix of MCM and FAAH WUs so yours may even be able to do 7k at those speeds.  Quite close to the output of my 3930k (~9.5k or so).


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 29, 2014)

You can't see my saliva right now, like Homer simpson haha, just want to see the CPU running and get nice PPD


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 30, 2014)

Soon...



Spoiler: MUAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

Does anyone have a HDD that they'd be willing to sell me?  My only requirement is that it's SATA.  Don't care the capacity or physical size.  As long as it's 40GB or more it'll do--just something to get a cruncher going.  The 100GB drive I was going to use turns out to not work (click of death, yay!) so I just need something that will get a system operational.  Cheap is more important than anything else.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 30, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone have a HDD that they'd be willing to sell me?  My only requirement is that it's SATA.  Don't care the capacity or physical size.  As long as it's 40GB or more it'll do--just something to get a cruncher going.  The 100GB drive I was going to use turns out to not work (click of death, yay!) so I just need something that will get a system operational.  Cheap is more important than anything else.


Hey Ion check on newegg. They have drives for like $15 to $20.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone have a HDD that they'd be willing to sell me?  My only requirement is that it's SATA.  Don't care the capacity or physical size.  As long as it's 40GB or more it'll do--just something to get a cruncher going.  The 100GB drive I was going to use turns out to not work (click of death, yay!) so I just need something that will get a system operational.  Cheap is more important than anything else.



I think I have a 160 gig SATA II 2.5" @[ion] I'll have to check though for sure man. If I still have it, and its all good, your welcome to it man for free.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I think I have a 160 gig SATA II 2.5" @[ion] I'll have to check though for sure man. If I still have it, and its all good, your welcome to it man for free.


You sure?  I'm not trying to ask for free stuff, just to buy something unused 
But thanks!


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2014)

FYI- here's the code to tag Ion 

```
[USER=75675][Ion][/USER]
```


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

Just out of curiosity I checked on Amazon and they have a bunch of sub 500gb drives for about $20 that include Amazon Prime shipping.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> FYI- here's the code to tag Ion
> 
> ```
> [USER=75675][Ion][/USER]
> ```



Yeah thanks Kai for having a name with brackets  I assume that's why you're difficult to tag.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah thanks Kai for having a name with brackets  I assume that's why you're difficult to tag.


Well, I originally did the [Ion] to pad my name out to five characters for sites that had that as a limit.  TPU does not, as evidenced by hat, but going by Ion some places and [Ion] other places was going to be too much to remember.  So it's not just to make your lives difficult, I promise


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 30, 2014)

Well it is easier than Aperture_Science_Innovators ([Ion]'s BOINC name).


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> You sure?  I'm not trying to ask for free stuff, just to buy something unused
> But thanks!



Ah, no problem bro. Yea I have a 160 gig Hitachi that I tested late last night and it works great man. 
Shoot me a PM with your address and I'll get it shipped Friday or Saturday morning for ya bro.


----------



## xvi (Oct 30, 2014)

When I bought my server, it came with 6 250g and 2 160g drives. One failed (ALWAYS do RAID5 when you have than many drives, btw), but the server was rather inexpensive, tbh. Ended up putting them all to use for storage, but I'm thinking I might need to nab a few for other uses. I considered taking all but one or two of the drives out just so I'd have a bunch of spare drives.

Edit: Buy something dual socket, but with only one of the slowest processors (Xeon 5405 in my case). They mark those ones way down and the processor can be upgraded to an 80w E5450 for about $25 each. (Got mine cheaper than the market price back in the day for $33 each, so the current price is actually quite good.) I think I ended up spending no more than $300 including shipping and it does about 5-6k ppd. If I do it again, I might invest in a blade.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Ah, no problem bro. Yea I have a 160 gig Hitachi that I tested late last night and it works great man.
> Shoot me a PM with your address and I'll get it shipped Friday or Saturday morning for ya bro.


YGPM


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2014)

You know what team, I do not understand my power bill. I have ramped up crunching for the challenge, yet my power bill goes down! I am happy to pay less, but I don't understand why.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

You probably have an estimated bill.  I think my power company can do an estimated bill for up to 3 months before doing an actual reading.  Compare your bill to last year if you can.  You should be able to see old bills online.  If it went down from the previous month last year, that would explain it.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2014)

twilyth said:


> You probably have an estimated bill.  I think my power company can do an estimated bill for up to 3 months before doing an actual reading.  Compare your bill to last year if you can.  You should be able to see old bills online.  If it went down from the previous month last year, that would explain it.


I have only been in this place a year, and last year this month would not be representative. Last year's bill was half of what it is now which is almost the minimum.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> You know what team, I do not understand my power bill. I have ramped up crunching for the challenge, yet my power bill goes down! I am happy to pay less, but I don't understand why.



That is a problem I'd love to have. Lately My wife has been complaining about the power bill because it's been pretty high lately.

Maybe you should see just how far you can push it. Keep increasing the Crunchers and/or folders and maybe soon you'll be making money


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> I have only been in this place a year, and last year this month would not be representative. Last year's bill was half of what it is now which is almost the minimum.


I didn't mean that you should compare them for the absolute value, but for the direction.  For example my bills tend to decline from August to Sept and from Sept to October - regardless of what the absolute amount happens to be.

If you're getting an estimated bill, they will follow this pattern - at least until they do an actual reading.

BTW, your bill should tell you if the amount is based on an actual or estimated reading.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking at my history, starting october 2013 I go up each month (heating the home) until february where it starts to drop little by little until now which is the lowest it has been since last october.

August of 2014 is an exception where it actually jumps significantly because I had more crunching/folding going on with hardware I no longer have.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

I now have a pair of Xeon X5672s on the way 
Wasn't planning on it, but I got them at less than $80 for the pair off of someone on [H].


----------



## xvi (Oct 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That is a problem I'd love to have. Lately My wife has been complaining about the power bill because it's been pretty high lately.



Gotta turn that around, man! Make her want more folding! https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=3707.msg53879#msg53879



[Ion] said:


> I now have a pair of Xeon X5672s on the way
> Wasn't planning on it, but I got them at less than $80 for the pair off of someone on [H].


I want cheap Xeons too!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2014)

How about the (almost) biggest/baddest Xeon 1366's made? (not cheap) http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sop/4732721520.html


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about the (almost) biggest/baddest Xeon 1366's made? (not cheap) http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sop/4732721520.html


Yeah, those would be awesome, but at almost 7x the price, I think not 
I can get a board/coolers for no more than $140 on Ebay, which means that I'll have spent $220 tops on this (using stuff I have lying around, too), which for an 8c/16t setup seems pretty solid


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been hunting for a pair of L5645s (2.4Ghz 6c/12t 60w) but the only one I've seen is an ES.   I don't plan to upgrade the 1366s until next year anyway and the 3770K build I have coming should round things up for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I've been hunting for a pair of L5645s (2.4Ghz 6c/12t 60w) but the only one I've seen is an ES.   I don't plan to upgrade the 1366s until next year anyway and the 3770K build I have coming should round things up for a while.


Honest question, what's wrong with an ES?  The X5670 I have is an ES and it does a damn fine job.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2014)

Nothing really, I just fret over the board not recognizing it or something. I don't know how temperamental server boards are. Besides I want a pair and that ES one was like 300 bucks... too rich for my blood. 

At worst I'll go for a pair of L5640s. I've seen pairs goig for $150.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Nothing really, I just fret over the board not recognizing it or something. I don't know how temperamental server boards are. Besides I want a pair and that ES one was like 300 bucks... too rich for my blood.
> 
> At worst I'll go for a pair of L5640s. I've seen pairs goig for $150.


Yeah $300 is awfully pricey.  I went with an ES because it was actually the cheapest X5670 available.
To the best of my knowledge, ES CPUs aren't any less likely to be recognized...just anecdotal evidence, but still.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 31, 2014)

The vendor should be able to tell which server boards will work and often they'll put that right in the ebay ad description.  If not, if you ask, they'll usually know.  Supermicro is generally a safe bet.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I now have a pair of Xeon X5672s on the way
> Wasn't planning on it, but I got them at less than $80 for the pair off of someone on [H].



"What you talken bout Willis?"


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> "What you talken bout Willis?"


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2014)

[Ion] said:


>



Dbwillis?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Dbwillis?


Yup, he's the guy I got the Xeons from.  Awesome price for quite nice chips


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, he's the guy I got the Xeons from.  Awesome price for quite nice chips



Yep, and he is an awesome guy to work with. Ships very fast and packs great. You shouldn't have any issues dealing with him.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, and he is an awesome guy to work with. Ships very fast and packs great. You shouldn't have any issues dealing with him.


Yup,  I bought a dual-LGA771 quad setup (E5420, maybe?) that was cheap and crunched very nicely


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2014)

Newegg has a brand new HGST Travelstar 500GB 5400 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" Internal Notebook Hard Drive for $40 after Promo Code EMCWPGW28 with free shipping until 11/6.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Newegg has a brand new HGST Travelstar 500GB 5400 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" Internal Notebook Hard Drive for $40 after Promo Code EMCWPGW28 with free shipping until 11/6.



That would be a great deal if it was a 7200 rpm drive.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2014)

Does it matter for a DC box?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does it matter for a DC box?


Actually nope. Also newegg does have some drives for like $20.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2014)

Some ssd manufacturer needs to figure out how to mass produce low cost ssd's. They don't have to be the fastest. They just need to be really low cost and have a good price to longevity ratio. As crunchers if there were $25 slow 32-64gb ssd's I could see us using them a lot.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Some ssd manufacturer needs to figure out how to mass produce low cost ssd's. They don't have to be the fastest. They just need to be really low cost and have a good price to longevity ratio. As crunchers if there were $25 slow 32-64gb ssd's I could see us using them a lot.



What came through my mind when I read your post is "Why not USB Flash drives"?

32GB, $15, 100 MB/s read, 50 MB/s write and lifetime warranty!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211670
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211670
$28 for the 64GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211730


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2014)

m&m's said:


> What came through my mind when I read your post is "Why not USB Flash drives"?
> 
> 32GB, $15, 100 MB/s read, 50 MB/s write and lifetime warranty!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211670
> ...


We have tried it, and they get too many errors, and sometimes killed the drive.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> We have tried it, and they get too many errors, and sometimes killed the drive.



Cheapass sticks or good ones?

EDIT: They offer a lifetime warranty, I mean if it was unreliable wouldn't they lose money?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2014)

m&m's said:


> Cheapass sticks or good ones?
> 
> EDIT: They offer a lifetime warranty, I mean if it was unreliable wouldn't they lose money?


I personally used a usb 2.0 drive that was killed by it. I then bought a nicer 32gb usb 3.0 drive that still runs strong today, but my linux install got wonky and had errors. It doesn't work. I am not the only one to have tried it either on the team.


----------



## xvi (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a 16GB USB3.0 drive that should be coming soon. I wanted to use it as an install medium, but I could see how it does with WCG instead.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2014)

xvi said:


> I have a 16GB USB3.0 drive that should be coming soon. I wanted to use it as an install medium, but I could see how it does with WCG instead.


It will work  for a few weeks before subtly getting behaving strangely before getting bad.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2014)

m&m's said:


> EDIT: They offer a lifetime warranty, I mean if it was unreliable wouldn't they lose money?


There aren't that may people out there that put much wear on a thumb drive.
If a flash drive does not have wear leveling, it will fail doing something like WCG that downloads files over and over.  Anything that does have wear leveling is as expensive as a HDD or SSD.  
I'm hoping for some SSD's under $40 on Black Friday.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There aren't that may people out there that put much wear on a thumb drive.
> If a flash drive does not have wear leveling, it will fail doing something like WCG that downloads files over and over.  Anything that does have wear leveling is as expensive as a HDD or SSD.
> I'm hoping for some SSD's under $40 on Black Friday.


I never knew what caused the issues but that sounds like it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2014)

Huh.  I had looked into DOM's for my DC uses.  It seems like Apacer, who I thought/think is a major player in this field, no longer calls them that.  Now they just call them SSD's.  http://us.apacer.com/business/industrial-ssd/sata/SATA Disk Module


----------



## xvi (Oct 31, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm hoping for some SSD's under $40 on Black Friday.



Ahcrap. Is that coming up? Here I was thinking I was doing a good job saving money.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah. USB flash drives are known to not have high durability. Which is why I've run WCG in a ramdrive the times I've run it on linux on a USB drive.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Yeah. USB flash drives are known to not have high durability. Which is why I've run WCG in a ramdrive the times I've run it on linux on a USB drive.


That might actually be the one way around it if you have plenty of ram.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 1, 2014)

Aside from CEP2, WCG doesn't actually seem to use all that much space, though I mostly run lower throughput processors at fairly low queues.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Aside from CEP2, WCG doesn't actually seem to use all that much space, though I mostly run lower throughput processors at fairly low queues.


Indeed, an 8GB USB disk will run Ubuntu + BOINC without difficulty, although it doesn't leave you much free space.  Even 4GB ought to work, but that would be pushing it further than I would go for.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed, an 8GB USB disk will run Ubuntu + BOINC without difficulty, although it doesn't leave you much free space.  Even 4GB ought to work, but that would be pushing it further than I would go for.


I would use minimal ubuntu because it is sized in megabytes.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 1, 2014)

Personally I use Porteus when running Linux on a stick.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There aren't that may people out there that put much wear on a thumb drive.
> If a flash drive does not have wear leveling, it will fail doing something like WCG that downloads files over and over.  Anything that does have wear leveling is as expensive as a HDD or SSD.
> I'm hoping for some SSD's under $40 on Black Friday.


I've seen some Corsair refurbs in the $40-50 range, but only 30 day warranty.

EDIT: AthlonX2 has a bunch of drives available;

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/storage-nas-and-networking.179797/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2014)

t_ski said:


> but only 30 day warranty.


That's why I listed the 500GB at $40.  3 year warranty!


agent00skid said:


> I've run WCG in a ramdrive the times I've run it on linux on a USB drive.


Your mission, should you choose to accept it, it to write up how to do that for us Linux noobs. Queue the music


----------



## xvi (Nov 1, 2014)

james888 said:


> That might actually be the one way around it if you have plenty of ram.


The RAM required to make that happen seems like it'd be a lot more expensive than a cheap drive. I'd just go with consider one of those "Poor Man's SSDs". Compact Flash card and a $2 CF to IDE/SATA adapter.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2014)

Awhile ago I got some 128gb ssd's for like $55. It could happen again.


xvi said:


> The RAM required to make that happen seems like it'd be a lot more expensive than a cheap drive. I'd just go with one of those "Poor Man's SSDs". Compact Flash card and a $2 CF to IDE/SATA adapter.


If you don't have ram for it than yes. As I said, if you have plenty of ram. I have 4-8gb in all my crunchers because I just have that much ram. I got most of it real cheap away back. I will be reluctant to jump to ddr4 just because I have some ddr3 stockpiled.

 I have a few extra drives too atm but drives are always useful. Same goes for power supplies, you can never have enough. Basically these are all universal system parts.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 2, 2014)

If you run a light linux OS, I would think that even 2GB of memory could be enough.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> If you run a light linux OS, I would think that even 2GB of memory could be enough.


I'm actually quite impressed--my X5670 running Server 2008 R2 and 12 threads of UGM is coming in at less than 2GB of RAM used.


----------



## m&m's (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi!

*Getting BOINC setup without drives*

Have a nice day!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2014)

Completely off topic.  Need help finding something.  There was a discussion on TPU about whether a person needs more than an i3 for gaming.  I can't find it.  I have a friend that wants to build a super cheap gaming system and I'd like him to read that thread.  Anyone remember it?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 3, 2014)

Did you check in the "general hardware", "Build advice", and "games" forums? 
At the moment I don't have time to look for it, but if you haven't found it by this evening I'll go searching for it as well.


----------



## xvi (Nov 3, 2014)

[Edit: wrong review] I'd suggest starting at TechReport's review of the G3258 and read on from there as I found it went nicely in-depth, specifically in the section of frame times. The G3258 is just an i3 without HyperThreading, so I'd say it's a pretty accurate summary.

If it's just one game you're concerned about, check benchmarks and see if multi-core makes a difference.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2014)

Alright, the rest of the parts necessary for the 2P setup should be here by Thursday or Friday


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't find that thread.  I have a feeling the title has been changed.  I must have looked at 3-500 threads.
I can _almost_ remember who posted the thread.  IIRC (the whole problem here) it was someone who's been on TPU for a long time, maybe even longer than me.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Completely off topic.  Need help finding something.  There was a discussion on TPU about whether a person needs more than an i3 for gaming.  I can't find it.  I have a friend that wants to build a super cheap gaming system and I'd like him to read that thread.  Anyone remember it?


Could this be it - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/best-possible-graphics-card-for-a-core-i3.200154/

also try this google search - https://www.google.com/search?q=sit...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Could this be it - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/best-possible-graphics-card-for-a-core-i3.200154/
> 
> *also try this google search* - https://www.google.com/search?q=site:techpowerup.com need more than i3 for gaming&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


It was on the second page of results.  I had tried that, well, sort of.  I need to learn that syntax.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2014)

Good deals on hdd's and some cpu's. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/black-november-fs-thread.179797/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2014)

No one asked what the thread was.  No inquiring minds?  Hard to believe that the thread is from January!  Seems like only a month or so....
I said, "it was someone who's been on TPU for a long time, maybe even longer than me."  I've been on TPU since 2009, easy_rhino's been around since 2006.  I also thought that james888 had responded in that thread.  He was actually the first responder. If anyone is interested: Do "gaming" PCs require i5 procs?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 4, 2014)

If anyone is interested in a 4930K, X79 and DDR3 combo, let me know.  I know someone who's going to be selling one very soon


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If anyone is interested in a 4930K, X79 and DDR3 combo, let me know.  I know someone who's going to be selling one very soon


Interested of course, but it just isn't in the budget


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Interested of course, but it just isn't in the budget



+++111 on that entire quote.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It was on the second page of results.  I had tried that, well, sort of.  I need to learn that syntax.


It's pretty easy.  site:HLQ.TLD (high level qualifier.top level domain) followed by the search string.  So for example site:techpowerup.com [search terms]


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2014)

BTW, you can google 'google search tricks and tips' (no quotes) and get lots of good ideas for improving your searching - become a google-fu master young grasshopper -  (just kidding)

Here's one from google that includes the site: technique - http://www.google.com/insidesearch/tipstricks/all.html

I think you can also limit the search to just the forum by doing site:techpowerup.com/forums


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If anyone is interested in a 4930K, X79 and DDR3 combo, let me know.  I know someone who's going to be selling one very soon


Pm'd


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Completely off topic.  Need help finding something.  There was a discussion on TPU about whether a person needs more than an i3 for gaming.  I can't find it.  I have a friend that wants to build a super cheap gaming system and I'd like him to read that thread.  Anyone remember it?



If an Athlon X4 740 is enough (for me) than an i3 is that too.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No one asked what the thread was.  No inquiring minds?  Hard to believe that the thread is from January!  Seems like only a month or so....
> I said, "it was someone who's been on TPU for a long time, maybe even longer than me."  I've been on TPU since 2009, easy_rhino's been around since 2006.  I also thought that james888 had responded in that thread.  He was actually the first responder. If anyone is interested: Do "gaming" PCs require i5 procs?


I knew what thread it was, I just couldn't find it. I think in memory it also became merged with the guy asking for the lowest power usage computer thread(not the real name) because he was looking at i3's at first.


----------



## xvi (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone experienced with blade servers? I'm considering a new project and could use some brains to pick.

Edit: Potentially related, how much interest would there be for inexpensive WCG hosting?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2014)

xvi said:


> Anyone experienced with blade servers? I'm considering a new project and could use some brains to pick.
> 
> Edit: Potentially related, how much interest would there be for inexpensive WCG hosting?


There's a thread on the main forum about this - don't know if you saw it - https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37011

They talk about renting cloud servers and there are price quotes.  So there is definitely interest, which I personally found surprising as you'll see if you read the thread.  How much interest there might be on our team though is a different question, but if the price is right, I can see some people being interested.  I was actually thinking about doing something like this with my dual hex cores and running them for slightly more than the cost of electricity.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 4, 2014)

xvi said:


> Anyone experienced with blade servers? I'm considering a new project and could use some brains to pick.


I have some.  What are your questions?


----------



## xvi (Nov 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I have some.  What are your questions?


Mainly things like recommended brands, special equipment required, any special concerns I'd need to look out for if I'm grabbing everything off of eBay. Also, any other cost-effective alternatives for high-density computing?
Eyeballing an IBM BladeCenter H. Looks like it's compatible with a lot of generations of blades? Some listings mention apart from the case, special power cables, PSUs (fairly obvious), KVM, some fan assembly, and switches? What's standard practice as far as equipment? Are all these extras common, or should I expect them built-in?

Bar-napkin math puts 14 IBM dual x5370 rigs at about $30 a month each with about a year ROI.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey guys. Do you think another 8 gigs of ram would help my output at all? 8 now Kingston red 1600 @ 1866 non xmp profile dimms. Also if I do buy more would a 16 gig kit xmp version be better than if I just bought 2 more 4 gig sticks?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Hey guys. Do you think another 8 gigs of ram would help my output at all? 8 now Kingston red 1600 @ 1866 non xmp profile dimms. Also if I do buy more would a 16 gig kit xmp version be better than if I just bought 2 more 4 gig sticks?


No it wouldn't, impact from RAM is negligible.  I have not been able to see a statistically-significant difference in PPD going from bare minimum slow single-channel RAM to more faster ram


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 4, 2014)

Cool that's all I needed to know. Thanks Kai.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Cool that's all I needed to know. Thanks Kai.


In general, I've found that you want (2+T/4) GB of RAM in your system (at the very least) for optimal performance, where T is the number of threads you're running.  You can skate by with less (ie 2GB is enough for a four-thread system that does nothing but crunch) but this will let you run any of the WCG projects without issue.

But to back up my earlier claim, I have three i5-2400 systems running: one with a single 2GB stick of DDR3-10666, one with 1x2GB + 1x1GB of DDR3-10666, and one with 4x2GB DDR3-12800 and all perform almost exactly the same, averaged over a long enough period.  Any given day, one may (and will) outperform the other two, but on the whole there's no meaningful difference.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2014)

xvi said:


> Mainly things like recommended brands, special equipment required, any special concerns I'd need to look out for if I'm grabbing everything off of eBay. Also, any other cost-effective alternatives for high-density computing?
> Eyeballing an IBM BladeCenter H. Looks like it's compatible with a lot of generations of blades? Some listings mention apart from the case, special power cables, PSUs (fairly obvious), KVM, some fan assembly, and switches? What's standard practice as far as equipment? Are all these extras common, or should I expect them built-in?
> 
> Bar-napkin math puts 14 IBM dual x5370 rigs at about $30 a month each with about a year ROI.


The IBM blade chassis are somewhat modular, in a sense that the fan units, switches, etc. are able to be swapped out without taking everything apart.  Great for redundant systems and hot-swap.  Definitely server power cables that are bigger and beefier than your standard PC or rack server cable.  IIRC, the KVM is part of the unit (I could be mistaken) in that you hook up a monitor, keyboard and mouse (or a multiport KVM) to the chassis and then press the button on the front of the blade to assign it to the KVM.  Same thing for the optical drive.  There's also a Java based management app that includes a VNC-like console, but I think that there are a few things for the chassis set up that needs the direct connect.  Here's the specs (in case you haven't already pulled them up):

http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/bladecenter/hardware/chassis/bladeh/specs.html

We've been very happy with IBM blades and the density is nice.  We can fit three chassis in a standard rack with a KVM (goes between the three chassis) and switching and still have some extra room.  Much nicer than the 2U x35XX series we had, where we only could get about 15-17 depending on what other stuff was in the rack.

HP and Dell also make blades, but we've not been as impressed.  Cisco makes some UCS chassis servers that are similar in nature to the IBM Flex chassis, which gets you eight beefy servers in 6 or 8U.  We have our VDI environment in Cisco and our server VM environment on IBM.  I can't remember off the top of my head which are which, but I think there's at least one HS21 in there.  (It was all there before I got in my role.)  One of the chassis has some blades that are S771 Xeons and others that are S1366.  The newer Sandy Bridge blades are in the Flex or UCS.  Some of the dual 1366 blades we use have 18 slots of ram in them - 144GB easy with 8GB sticks 

BTW, these things are very loud and move a ton of air.  Not something you want to have in your basement, but I'm guessing you're not going there


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> BTW, these things are very loud and move a ton of air.  Not something you want to have in your basement, but I'm guessing you're not going there


I disagree. I would love to have one in my basement just for the geeky pleasure. As long as I couldn't hear it upstairs that is. It would also deter people from wanting to come to my house which I find to be added value.

If I really went this route, and I wont be unless I am a mega millionaire, I would want to watercool the whole thing anyways. I would figure it out!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 5, 2014)

james888 said:


> It would also deter people from wanting to come to my house which I find to be added value.



So it's not just me then! I feel a whole lot better.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2014)

james888 said:


> As long as I couldn't hear it upstairs that is.  If I really went this route, and I wont be unless I am a mega millionaire, I would want to watercool the whole thing anyways. I would figure it out!


Definitely would hear it upstairs.  Our DC is probably 500-600 square feet with two huge AC units (redundancy), nine racks, four VNX and two Centera's (decommed, lots of empty space right now).  The whole thing screams when you open the door, which sucks for the Help Desk guys right outside of it.  Even with all that noise you could hear these when standing behind the rack (even with my crappy ears and tinnitus).

Asetek was making some watercooling options for DCs:

http://asetek.com/data-center/data-center-coolers.aspx


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2014)

I have seen those asestek, but I would rather go full custom if possible. I also remember reading how microsoft and other data center companies have thought about renting out people's basements for a server farm. This would heat the home. I like this idea. If I was uber rich I would heat my home entirely with a crunching server farm. One can dream.


----------



## xvi (Nov 5, 2014)

My only regret is that I have but one thank to give.


t_ski said:


> The IBM blade chassis are somewhat modular, in a sense that the fan units, switches, etc. are able to be swapped out without taking everything apart.  Great for redundant systems and hot-swap.  Definitely server power cables that are bigger and beefier than your standard PC or rack server cable.  IIRC, the KVM is part of the unit (I could be mistaken) in that you hook up a monitor, keyboard and mouse (or a multiport KVM) to the chassis and then press the button on the front of the blade to assign it to the KVM.  Same thing for the optical drive.  There's also a Java based management app that includes a VNC-like console, but I think that there are a few things for the chassis set up that needs the direct connect.  Here's the specs (in case you haven't already pulled them up):


Looks like it's all required to get it working?



> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/bladecenter/hardware/chassis/bladeh/specs.html
> 
> We've been very happy with IBM blades and the density is nice.  We can fit three chassis in a standard rack with a KVM (goes between the three chassis) and switching and still have some extra room.  Much nicer than the 2U x35XX series we had, where we only could get about 15-17 depending on what other stuff was in the rack.


Nicer in just the setup and general usability of it too?



> HP and Dell also make blades, but we've not been as impressed.  Cisco makes some UCS chassis servers that are similar in nature to the IBM Flex chassis, which gets you eight beefy servers in 6 or 8U.  We have our VDI environment in Cisco and our server VM environment on IBM.  I can't remember off the top of my head which are which, but I think there's at least one HS21 in there.  (It was all there before I got in my role.)


My only concern with density was down the line if I actually get a cabinet. For now, it's probably just going to sit in the garage.


> One of the chassis has some blades that are S771 Xeons and others that are S1366.  The newer Sandy Bridge blades are in the Flex or UCS.  Some of the dual 1366 blades we use have 18 slots of ram in them - 144GB easy with 8GB sticks


That's RAM seems excessive for WCG, but at least it's capable. o.0 Are you guys using anywhere near that much?



> BTW, these things are very loud and move a ton of air.  Not something you want to have in your basement, but I'm guessing you're not going there


Uh oh. Earplugs required loud? I was hoping it's own room at least would be enough. Are they difficult to keep thermally? I figure about 200-250w per blade times 14 is 3500w, with a considerable amount going to heat. (Edit: I see the discussion)


This is starting to sound like it'd have to go in the garage which may have humidity issues. Is this feasible anywhere other than a colo room?

(I think it's either try this or swap a Mazda BP turbo in to my old Escort. I feel like something around here needs to haul ass and it's either going to be virtually or physically.)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 5, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Hey guys. Do you think another 8 gigs of ram would help my output at all? 8 now Kingston red 1600 @ 1866 non xmp profile dimms. Also if I do buy more would a 16 gig kit xmp version be better than if I just bought 2 more 4 gig sticks?


Ion is right. I run between 4 to 8gb of memory in my dedicated crunchers. I have 16gb in my main rig and there is much difference in ppd between it and it's twin running 8gb. Even the fx rig running 4gb of 1600 runs right around the same ppd.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 5, 2014)

Had some tweaking urges yesterday. Got the main rig Stable 4.4 @ 1.2 volts Ran Boinc 100% for 6 hrs while I slept. Checked it when I got up and max temps were 67 on any core. Mind you it was already 4.3 @1.25 volts but less power consumed with a clock bump makes me happy. I can't see it helping "much" more in the ppd dept  but I had to do something since I cant afford The 6 core @GhostRyder has for sale and the challenge is soon.
I will check on it when I get home after work and if all is good I think this may be my sweet spot.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2014)

xvi said:


> My only regret is that I have but one thank to give.
> 
> Looks like it's all required to get it working?
> 
> ...



H chassis:







Fan module (top left), Brocade fiber switch (bottom left), KVM (middle) and PSU (right)






Standard ethernet switch:






This is an H chassis running with about 12 of the blades in use.  Some of these are S771 Xeons, while five are dual-socket E5-2660's or 2680's and 212GB or 228GB.  You can see the power connectors in the top corners of the chassis (beige plugs), dual KVMs on the right and the standard Cisco switches on the left.  These use a different fiber switch pair in them than the Brocades above (located along the top and bottom): the brocades would slide in next to the KVMs or the Ethernet switches.  IIRC the blades need HBAs installed on them to use fiber, but again I think that's not needed for you.






I took a short video of this running, but it's a 14MB file and I don't think I can attach it to this post.  I could email it to ya 

Putting yours in the garage might be possible if you don't have to worry about humidity and can vent the exhaust outside somehow.  How close are your neighbors? 

The IBMs are just better overall as far as hardware, support, tools, etc.  As for the ram question, yes, we can utilize more than what we have.  Most of the VMs we run are low on proc usage, but ram utilization is high, even on the 228GB'ers above (try not to go over 70% ram due to VMware HA).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll be passing FIH The Don on the team stats soon. So I gotta know, do I need to bring a Pepsi or something?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'll be passing FIH The Don on the team stats soon. So I gotta know, do I need to bring a Pepsi or something?


LOL, that's a great commercial!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, that's a great commercial!



That is really great stuff right there, very awesome.



My brother and I are always in this ongoing, never ending battle of Coke vs Pepsi, and I have to say that Coke takes it for me.  The only tring I will give to Pepsi is their Wild Cherry Pepsi, as it's very good, even better than Cherry Coke.  However, other than that, Pepsi is buuuuuh


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 6, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'll be passing FIH The Don on the team stats soon. So I gotta know, do I need to bring a Pepsi or something?


Make sure you kiss the ring.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

New setup, ready to go for the Challenge!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 7, 2014)

sweet man!!!!

Just got my 4770k running now! Working on fan control from bios now. it's running low and I have the same temp at stock than at full speed... xD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> sweet man!!!!
> 
> Just got my 4770k running now! Working on fan control from bios now. it's running low and I have the same temp at stock than at full speed... xD


It's a pretty nice setup--running in the mid 60s C crunching, not too loud, and with 16 threads going at once (and at 3.46GHz) it ought to do a good job.  First batch of WUs ought to finish some time over night, so I can probably get a (very rough) PPD estimate on it as soon as tomorrow 
I'm still installing Windows Updates on it now--not exactly helped by the 5400RPM HDD 

Either way, for just over $200 it's a winner 

EDIT: A very tentative just-over-9k PPD (based on a single WU, so not a very good estimate, but it's the best I have ATM).  That means it pretty much ties with the 3930k @ 4.5GHz as my second-best cruncher (behind the Quad Opty setup).


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 7, 2014)

yeah for sure. at 200$ I would take it haha.

WIll have to wait till WU on the 4770, need to shut it down tomorrow, doing my window at home.

Will also start overclocking


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 7, 2014)

Fine tuned my hyper x red 1600 dimms to 1866 9, 11, 9, cmd 1, 1.65 volts ( default for 1866 I believe stock) and was dropping wu's all over the place. Switched to 9 10 9 ran IBT very high and OCCT, seems fine. Firing up boinc now. Going for drinks at the in laws for a few hrs boy do I ever have my fingers crossed......................................................


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 8, 2014)

strange... if System is stable but not boinc, I could say, try CAS 10.

4770k testing 4.4ghz 1.25v max core temp 75C for now. just for info, at 3.9ghz, it does the same score in 3dmark 2011 than my 2700k @ 4.5ghz.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 8, 2014)

SSD and upgraded wireless for the little Intel machine.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

That's a pretty cool setup there!  I can't really see the box--is that an Atom system?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 8, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> That's a pretty cool setup there!  I can't really see the box--is that an Atom system?



#4 in my sig. So a Celeron J1900.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> #4 in my sig. So a Celeron J1900.


Let us know how it does 
I'm running an Atom as well--a D510--which does all of ~430 PPD.  Not great, but whatever, might as well, seeing as it's tiny and low power.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 9, 2014)

woaaa, it is not a golden chip my 4770k xD

4.3ghz, 1.248v stable, 4.4ghz, 1.26v not stable... unless I am missing something to stabilise... cache is at 39x, 1.2v just in case...


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2014)

Sneak peak! 



Spoiler:  prepping the board mounting













Spoiler:  board mounted


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sneak peak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. What is this? Am I correct to assume that you have some high end G34 Opty goodness arriving soon? What chips?


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG. What is this? Am I correct to assume that you have some high end G34 Opty goodness arriving soon? What chips?



6168's and it's under construction with a start date tonight or tomorrow hopefully


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> 6168's and it's under construction with a start date tonight or tomorrow hopefully


Keeping warm this winter is going to be the least of your problems.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Keeping warm this winter is going to be the least of your problems.



Good thing too... was starting to miss the warm glow of a pair of GTX 580's folding away!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Good thing too... was starting to miss the warm glow of a pair of GTX 580's folding away!


20k @ stock clock under Linux?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> 20k @ stock clock under Linux?


Should do that easy enough, my quad Opty 6128 system does ~13-14k.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Should do that easy enough, my quad Opty 6128 system does ~13-14k.


That's were I got my estimate from.  8*4*2.0 = 64 (=13.5) 12*4*1.9 = 91.2. 91.2/64*13.5 = 19.2k PPD.

Edit: On a side note my 4790k that had BSOD on me more time that I can count with code 124 has now (on my third fresh install) run +8 hours. It had run from 4 to 4.4 GHz, RAM down to 666 MHz,one stick, different RAM. CPU temperature in the low 50 C, with and with out GPU, internet connection, mouse/keyboard/monitor. No matter what I did was good enough. Now I got a sneaky suspicion that since I "forgot" to activate Windows it returns the favor. I might need a good Linux manual for setting up wireless.....


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> 20k @ stock clock under Linux?



Probably but hoping for a little more.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Probably but hoping for a little more.


Flash it with the [H] bios so you can overclock. That is a Supermicro H8QGi+-F?, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Flash it with the [H] bios so you can overclock. That is a Supermicro H8QGi+-F?, right?


How high can they reasonably OC?  Could I expect 10-15% more from the 6128s?  And what's the OCing process?


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Flash it with the [H] bios so you can overclock. That is a *Supermicro H8QGi+-F*?, right?



Sure is and already has the [H] BIOS. May overclock in the future but not just yet... want to make sure it runs ok first


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 9, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> How high can they reasonably OC?  Could I expect 10-15% more from the 6128s?  And what's the OCing process?


6128's are known to be good overclockers. They easily go to 2.3-2.5ghz.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 9, 2014)

what's h-bios?  I'm guessing this is only for AMD boards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2014)

twilyth said:


> what's h-bios?  I'm guessing this is only for AMD boards


[H] bios, officially known as "Over Clock Next Generation", was customized by "Tear" to allow overclocking on only Supermicro 8 series G-34 boards.  Current version is OCNG5 and he unlocked a lot of accessibility with the modded bios.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 10, 2014)

Ah, thanks.  I was sort of hoping there was something I could use on my dual octocore board.  Although it already draws a bit more than 300watts 24/7 so maybe it's no great loss.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 6128's are known to be good overclockers. They easily go to 2.3-2.5ghz.


Interesting--that sounds like a project for next weekend 

Getting another 20% out of it would certainly be quite welcome


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> 20k @ stock clock under Linux?





Norton said:


> Probably but hoping for a little more.



~22k at stock


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


> ~22k at stock


Depending on the settings & OC, Norton should see a bit more than 20k. On a bad day, my 48 core Opty's will do 25-30K+ easily. Below is the production from the 6176 rig(2.65ghz).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright, thanks to Buck's advice I've slapped down a bit of an OC on the AMD 4P setup.  Currently trying a 10% OC (2.2GHz)--I'll see how this goes and then push for more in the future.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> then push for more in the future.


Desperate times call for desperate measures?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2014)

Selling some more parts.  Cruncher discount applies:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/buy-my-stuff-i-need-beer-money.193288/


----------



## twilyth (Nov 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures?


I checked the weather in North Carolina and it's looking pretty chilly down there.  I think if he opens a few windows he can probably get a pretty good OC.   I'd pay for a picture of Ion in a deerhunter cap and parka sitting next to one of his rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures?


Well, I seem to be beating the combined account quite handily, so I don't know what you're talking about 


twilyth said:


> I checked the weather in North Carolina and it's looking pretty chilly down there.  I think if he opens a few windows he can probably get a pretty good OC.   I'd pay for a picture of Ion in a deerhunter cap and parka sitting next to one of his rigs.


Yeah it's about 40F here in Raleigh right now--truly marvelous weather 
With the Noctua coolers on the AMD 4P it keep quite cool & quiet--about 40C or so.

You provide the hat and parka, I'll get you a picture.  Deal?


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi guy's and girl's
That's all byee


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Hi guy's and girl's
> That's all byee


Welcome back Mike!


----------



## Bow (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 10, 2014)

anyone has a 4770k overclocked with EIST? my CPU is stable 23hrs of prime95, playing game on it while prime95, but when I leave BOINC, I got reboot... and I am sure is it because it varies from 800mhz to 4.5ghz (and sometime 3.5ghz)...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 11, 2014)

Well found,  seems i had to switch from offset voltage to adaptive...  Been 12hrs no reboot. 

Guess which cpu is crunching now


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2014)

So, I was able to add a C2D, and a Athlon II x4 630 today. As of now I have put's me at 7 rigs up and running.

List

i7 970 x6 @stock but tomorrow @4ghz
Q6600 x4
Athlon II x4 630
C2D E4600
Atom 230
Atom 230
Duron 700mhz @*800mhz* - _I don't know how this rig still turns on.. actually I never turn it off.. lol_

This list will grow quick.. I'm feeling the itch...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow....an 800MHz Duron.  Do you want me to send you literally anything faster?  Like even a Pentium D?

I'm enlisting my reserves too:


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Wow....an 800MHz Duron.  Do you want me to send you literally anything faster?  Like even a Pentium D?
> 
> I'm enlisting my reserves too:



Honestly, I forgot I even had it on until today... lol It's a beater... lol It's been crunching on my Mindweaver name since 2009 24/7..
*EDIT: It's out lasted all my Pentium D's.. lol I had around 6 (805,930)'s*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Honestly, I forgot I even had it on until today... lol It's a beater... lol It's been crunching on my Mindweaver name since 2009 24/7..
> *EDIT: It's out lasted all my Pentium D's.. lol I had around 6 (805,930)'s*


lol, what sort of output does it do?  I bet it makes the Atom I have look speedy 

And do you want something faster?  I'm entirely happy to send you a board/CPU/RAM if you do....


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> lol, what sort of output does it do?  I bet it makes the Atom I have look speedy
> 
> And do you want something faster?  I'm entirely happy to send you a board/CPU/RAM if you do....



It's racked up over a 1000 boinc points in 28 days..  lol I was amazed it was still chugging along.. lol But really naw man I don't need any parts. Thanks for the offer buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> It's racked up over a 1000 boinc points in 28 days..  lol I was amazed it was still chugging along.. lol But really naw man I don't need any parts. Thanks for the offer buddy.


Ooooh, 35 PPD!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh let me add that atm I don't need any extra parts buddy... I can't say I'll never not need some help lol, but right now I'm good and very lucky to have a great team to fall back on if I need too!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2014)

Is it actually worthwhile to run it then? I mean 35 PPD is less than my phone would accomplish (if it were to crunch which I gave up) and that Duron rig probably draws as much power as any modern dual or quad core does.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Duron 700mhz @*800mhz* - _I don't know how this rig still turns on.. actually I never turn it off.. lol_


If you ever do need to reboot, try to get it rolling down hill and then pop the clutch. 

Wait, are those older chips electric start or hand-cranked?  I can never remember.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2014)

lol Why is everyone worried about my tuff as nails Duron 700 @800mhz... I'm amazed it still works.. lol To rest everyones mind it would be on anyway.. It's my mp3 player! HAHA


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> lol Why is everyone worried about my tuff as nails Duron 700 @800mhz... I'm amazed it still works.. lol To rest everyones mind it would be on anyway.. It's my mp3 player! HAHA


That reminds me,.....I think I need to overclock my mp3 player. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That reminds me,.....I think I need to overclock my mp3 player. LOL


Sadly my iPod Video doesn't support WCG


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 12, 2014)

Both systems down. 1 has a HDD failure and other just stuck at boot.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 12, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Both systems down. 1 has a HDD failure and other just stuck at boot.


Ugh! Any ideas on why it won't boot? And do you have another HDD for the other one?


Edit: Hey guys been looking at getting another system for a dedicated cruncher and came across this http://www.kijiji.ca/v-servers/bedf...ii/1031683678?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
I know nothing of servers but noticed the Xeon chips. For 150 bucks???? Any idea what I can expect for ppd outta these puppies there are 2 after all.
@twilyth
@Norton
@t_ski
@manofthem
How the heck do I tag Kai? lol. Sorry for the attention grabbing but there is only 4 days left before the challenge and I am headed that way tomorrow. It's an hour and a half from home and I figured I would kill 2 birds so to speak. If this is correct it's gotta be stolen or something.
Also, Can I just install linux on this and go just like a normal pc. Or is there some sort of trick to it?
http://ark.intel.com/products/37104/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5540-8M-Cache-2_53-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI
Giggity Giggity


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

That is a _very_ good deal there!
The system I built last week, Bucharest, is very similar to that: a pair of Xeon X5672s (also quad-core LGA1366 CPUs with HT, but 3.2GHz instead of 2.53).  
I see no reason it wouldn't just run Linux--no reason it all.
Only thing to keep in mind is it will be _hella loud_.  Servers, particularly 1U servers, are usually loud since it doesn't matter.
But I'd go for it!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2014)

Taging @ [Ion] ?  It's easy to tag @[Ion] !
Okay, here's how I've discovered to do it. Type @_[ion where the _ is a space.  Once you get @_[ion typed, his user will pop up below. @[Ion] 
All together now...

Edit: But are those tags working?

Edit #2: never mind


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Bluebumblebee. lol
As a side note buddy with the server hasn't messaged me back. Hope I don't miss out or have missed out.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2014)

@Tallencor I think the chips in my dual quad are Q3QU ES chips but I'm not sure.  If so, these are equivalent to 5660's at 2.8ghz.  They produce about 6700 ppd under windows but you can probably do better than that.


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Taging @[Ion] ?  It's easy to tag @[Ion] !
> Okay, here's how I've discovered to do it. Type @_[ion where the _ is a space.  Once you get @_[ion typed, his user will pop up below. @[Ion]
> All together now...
> 
> Edit: But are those tags working?



Your tags don't seem to work?

I just copy/paste this:


```
[USER=75675]@[Ion][/USER]
```

Works for me 
@[Ion]

*EDIT- once the user # is in place you can use any text in there too:
pwn'd TPU cruncher


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 12, 2014)

twilyth said:


> @Tallencor I think the chips in my dual quad are Q3QU ES chips but I'm not sure.  If so, these are equivalent to 5660's at 2.8ghz.  They produce about 6700 ppd under windows but you can probably do better than that.


Each? If so for 150 bucks that's awesome.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Each? If so for 150 bucks that's awesome.


No, I wish - that's total for the whole system.  You can view my ppd for each system here - http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/339118/1


----------



## xvi (Nov 12, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Edit: Hey guys been looking at getting another system for a dedicated cruncher and came across this http://www.kijiji.ca/v-servers/bedf...ii/1031683678?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> I know nothing of servers but noticed the Xeon chips. For 150 bucks???? Any idea what I can expect for ppd outta these puppies there are 2 after all.


Advice? You want advice on that deal? Let's ask Sir Mix a Lot.


Spoiler

















twilyth said:


> @Tallencor I think the chips in my dual quad are Q3QU ES chips but I'm not sure.  If so, these are equivalent to 5660's at 2.8ghz.  They produce about 6700 ppd under windows but you can probably do better than that.


My dual E5450 3GHz server does 4-5k under Linux, but I think it may be set to sub-optimal conditions. RAC is just a hair under 5k.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 12, 2014)

twilyth said:


> No, I wish - that's total for the whole system


Still though.



xvi said:


> Advice? You want advice on that deal? Let's ask Sir Mix a Lot.


Honestly @xvi I really know nadda about Xeon chips and or servers. I was going by the stats on Intel's page and comparing that to my 3770 and it blew my mind how low it was priced. I figured there has to be a catch somewhere. Granted as Ion stated it is noisy but I can overcome that later somehow. The chips alone are worth the cash so maybe I can find an atx dual chip board and case with normal coolers or something. If that's even possible. I have a few stock intel coolers around. Maybe it won't be to bad anyways and I will certainly get him/her to fire it up while I'm there. I will undoubtedly treat this like an adventure/Learning exp. I feel like a kid getting his first Nintendo lol.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> That is a _very_ good deal there!
> The system I built last week, Bucharest, is very similar to that: a pair of Xeon X5672s (also quad-core LGA1366 CPUs with HT, but 3.2GHz instead of 2.53).
> I see no reason it wouldn't just run Linux--no reason it all.
> *Only thing to keep in mind is it will be hella loud.  Servers, particularly 1U servers,* are usually loud since it doesn't matter.
> But I'd go for it!


I say pop the lid on the rack and let some larger coolers rise out of the top of the case.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> Your tags don't seem to work?
> 
> I just copy/paste this:
> 
> ...




The OCed 2700k is being set up as we speak anyways


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2014)

Lookey what I found buried in my parts closet. This Wireless card will allow me to bring the i7-870 online for the challenge! Gotta love $5 wireless adapters.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Lookey what I found buried in my parts closet. This Wireless card will allow me to bring the i7-870 online for the challenge! Gotta love $5 wireless adapters.



I've still got around 4 of those from some of my old crunchers setting in a draw.. hehe Good cards and cheap. 
*
EDIT: @BUCK NASTY - Look what I found on my desk.. heheh Just goes to show you I don't throw pc parts away.. lol*


----------



## xvi (Nov 13, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Honestly @xvi I really know nadda about Xeon chips and or servers.


Understandable. Was just supposed to be a comical reply though. One of my dual Xeon setups has poor memory performance. Other than that, they should be pretty comparable to desktop chips. My E5450s are basically multi-processor capable Core 2 Quads.
If that server was close to me, I'd have my wallet out in a heartbeat. The 1U will be loud and it may be difficult finding mounting hardware for the cooler to fit it. I'm still trying to track down some inexpensive LGA771 coolers for one of my rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> Understandable. Was just supposed to be a comical reply though. One of my dual Xeon setups has poor memory performance. Other than that, they should be pretty comparable to desktop chips. My E5450s are basically multi-processor capable Core 2 Quads.
> If that server was close to me, I'd have my wallet out in a heartbeat. The 1U will be loud and it may be difficult finding mounting hardware to fit it. I'm still trying to track down some inexpensive LGA771 coolers for one of my rigs.


My Westmere-EP DP system is running on a pair of Supermicro 1U coolers that were $10 each with free shipping on Ebay--have you looked there?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> The 1U will be loud and it may be difficult finding mounting hardware to fit it.


By all accounts it looks like a 212 evo should fit. Coolermasters site says LGA1366 mounting. The bracket that came with mine is pretty flexible. It looks like that is the oldest platform they support though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> By all accounts it looks like a 212 evo should fit. Coolermasters site says LGA1366 mounting. The bracket that came with mine is pretty flexible. It looks like that is the oldest platform they support though.


The Hyper 212+ fits on an X58-based LGA1366 system at the very least--the concern I would have is the mounting.  It's backplate is pretty big and thick--and often in servers there isn't much space under the board for that.

Depending on how it's done, there's either a mounting bracket attacked to the back of the motherboard, which could be removed, very carefully and with great difficulty, or it's part of the case, in which case you'd just be SOL.

Also I bet if you disconnect all of the 1U fans the board is going to have a fit.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> The Hyper 212+ fits on an X58-based LGA1366 system at the very least--the concern I would have is the mounting.  It's backplate is pretty big and thick--and often in servers there isn't much space under the board for that.
> 
> Depending on how it's done, there's either a mounting bracket attacked to the back of the motherboard, which could be removed, very carefully and with great difficulty, or it's part of the case, in which case you'd just be SOL.
> 
> Also I bet if you disconnect all of the 1U fans the board is going to have a fit.


Well that's not good news at all. Hmmmm. Could a fine Dremel blade be used to cut out a large enough square to allow the back plate access? Being very careful of course.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Well that's not good news at all. Hmmmm. Could a fine Dremel blade be used to cut out a large enough square to allow the back plate access? Being very careful of course.


I don't know.  I have no idea how Dell does things.  But on my Supermicro X8DTI board in the Westemere-EP DP system, the backplates are attached to the board.  I don't know they're removable--_maybe_ if you're very careful.  I wouldn't take a Dremel to the board either way.
If you have a basement or attic available that seems like the best solution--just get it out of the way.

Alternatively, based on the heatsink pictures in the ad, you may be able to just take the top off of the case and set like 92mm fans on top of the heatsinks.  You'd still need a way of slowing down the 1U fans, but that's basically what I've done with mine (1U heatsinks + fans rubber-banded to the top) with success


----------



## twilyth (Nov 13, 2014)

You don't really need heavy duty cooling for those chips.  The main reason for getting a bigger cooler is to reduce fan noise since a bigger fan and rad can run at lower revs.

You should be able to get coolers that will screw directly into the bracket on the 1366 board.  The screws just have to be the right size and tpi (threads per inch)

Go to the Newegg cpu cooler section and do a power search.  Tick off every listing that includes 1366 - there are about a dozen and you should get this list - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Property&Subcategory=574&N=100008000 600338010 600110698 600110699 600035368 600035363 600035366 600291733 600291732 600035361 600418200 600456464 600360497 600035362&IsNodeId=1&IsPowerSearch=1

when you look at the pix, look for short fat screws as one of the mounting option.  I think they're the same as for 2011 boards but it's been a while so I'm not sure.  The point is that if it has a bracket with just 4 screws, and it's 1366 compatible, it should screw directly into the existing bracket.

Don't try to remove the bracket on a 1366 or 2011.  I don't think it's possible.  And even if it is, I don't think replacement brackets are designed to fit dualie mobos.  You'll probably end up damaging tracings or worse.

edit:  also, for large coolers, make sure to measure your clearances - both between coolers and over features on the mobo.  For example on my 2011 board, 2 Noctua D14's barely fit.  I had to mesh the heat fins together in one spot to wedge them in there.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

twilyth said:


> The main reason for getting a bigger cooler is to reduce fan noise since a bigger fan and rad can run at lower revs.


That's my thought pretty much. I don't care so much but the wife is sensitive to noise while going to sleep.
Thanks for the tips everyone. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> That's my thought pretty much. I don't care so much but the wife is sensitive to noise while going to sleep.
> Thanks for the tips everyone. Very helpful indeed.


Well, my experience, having had a 2U server before, is that if it's in a different room you ought to be fine--particularly if you sleep with the door shut.  Do you have an attic or basement it can go in?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, my experience, having had a 2U server before, is that if it's in a different room you ought to be fine--particularly if you sleep with the door shut.  Do you have an attic or basement it can go in?


No for either. No attic and just a crawl space under the house. We have a loft bedroom and the setup is at the bottom of the stairs about 10 feet away from the bedroom with no door to the loft. I could build a box to cover it out of wood with an air intake near the bottom front and an exhaust at the back upper lip lol. Our house is like a cabin in the woods kinda setup.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry I am a little late to the party, but I think that Dell server is dual S771, not 1366.

http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/pedge/en/pe_1950_III_spec_sheet.pdf


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> No for either. No attic and just a crawl space under the house. We have a loft bedroom and the setup is at the bottom of the stairs about 10 feet away from the bedroom with no door to the loft. I could build a box to cover it out of wood with an air intake near the bottom front and an exhaust at the back upper lip lol. Our house is like a *cabin in the woods* kinda setup.


LOL. In my experience with wives(had two of them), your just screwed in general.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL. In my experience with wives(had two of them), your just *screwed* in general.



The crazy part is that you obtain a wife in hopes of that happening... but it just ends up being the wrong kind of "*screwed*"! lol


----------



## xvi (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> My Westmere-EP DP system is running on a pair of Supermicro 1U coolers that were $10 each with free shipping on Ebay--have you looked there?


I'm always worried about the thermal capacity and noise of a 1U heatsink. The board is in a Lian Li desktop case, so size isn't too much of a concern. Sadly, there's not nearly enough airflow (and/or fin density is too high).



Tallencor said:


> By all accounts it looks like a 212 evo should fit. Coolermasters site says LGA1366 mounting. The bracket that came with mine is pretty flexible. It looks like that is the oldest platform they support though.


..and $60 is slightly more than ideal. There are Thermalwright LGA771 solutions, but that's about $70 each. 



[Ion] said:


> The Hyper 212+ fits on an X58-based LGA1366 system at the very least--the concern I would have is the mounting.  It's backplate is pretty big and thick--and often in servers there isn't much space under the board for that.
> 
> Depending on how it's done, there's either a mounting bracket attacked to the back of the motherboard, which could be removed, very carefully and with great difficulty, or it's part of the case, in which case you'd just be SOL.
> 
> Also I bet if you disconnect all of the 1U fans the board is going to have a fit.


Just means it'll flash orange. Chassis intrusion will cause all the fans to ramp up to a million RPM (edit: if it even has it. The 1750 shown below does not have a chassis intrusion switch). If the plan of action is to go chassis open with custom coolers, I'd probably suggest removing all 1U fans and remount some nice 120s top-down. It'll have a fit, but it shouldn't stop it from booting. As long as it's quiet, let it.
I have a PowerEdge 1750 in the shop. Here's a video of it just going through the basic fan cycles. When it first powers on, that's the low end. When I simulate a power failure on one of the PSUs, it kicks up in to emergency mode.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> I'm always worried about the thermal capacity and noise of a 1U heatsink. The board is in a Lian Li desktop case, so size isn't too much of a concern. Sadly, there's not nearly enough airflow (and/or fin density is too high).
> ~snip~


So my Westmere system is doing quite well.  It's running a pair of 92mm fans (pulled from broken C2D-era HP SFF systems) running, via PWM, at about 2400 RPM.  Certainly, the noise is noticeable in an otherwise quiet room, but it's _far_ quieter than the dual-Harpertown system next to it with a pair of 5500RPM 60mm fans.

The Supermicro coolers are these; fin-density seems entirely fine even for 95W CPUs.  Obviously they don't support LGA771, so it's not a solution for you, but it's a reference of the type that works


----------



## xvi (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> So my Westmere system is doing quite well.  It's running a pair of 92mm fans (pulled from broken C2D-era HP SFF systems) running, via PWM, at about 2400 RPM.  Certainly, the noise is noticeable in an otherwise quiet room, but it's _far_ quieter than the dual-Harpertown system next to it with a pair of 5500RPM 60mm fans.
> The Supermicro coolers are these; fin-density seems entirely fine even for 95W CPUs.  Obviously they don't support LGA771, so it's not a solution for you, but it's a reference of the type that works


Not enough coffee yet. Forgot to finish writing out my thought. I meant I think fin density is too high to run passively off the front and rear case fans. For testing, I have a pair of 80mm fans loosely attached to the passive heatsinks on it now. It keeps cool very easily. I think I'll just do what I can to make those 80mm fans a little more permanent.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> Not enough coffee yet. Forgot to finish writing out my thought. I meant I think fin density is too high to run passively off the front and rear case fans. For testing, I have a pair of 80mm fans loosely attached to the passive heatsinks on it now. It keeps cool very easily. I think I'll just do what I can to make those 80mm fans a little more permanent.


Ahh, I thought that you meant that the fin density was too high to have a fan strapped over top, which is the point I was countering.  But yes, I agree, unless it's in a 1U or 2U case exactly like it's designed for, it's hard to run just off of case airflow.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> I'm always worried about the thermal capacity and noise of a 1U heatsink. The board is in a Lian Li desktop case, so size isn't too much of a concern. Sadly, there's not nearly enough airflow (and/or fin density is too high).
> 
> 
> ..and $60 is slightly more than ideal. There are Thermalwright LGA771 solutions, but that's about $70 each.
> ...


Thanks. The vids I did get to see last night were terrible and the sound quality left to be desired.  It is pretty loud but not as bad as I originally thought.
Finally got to talk to the guy and I'm going Sat afternoon to get this bad boy.
@t_ski looks like I am getting the better performing model Thanks for the spec sheet. I will look into my evo mounting when I get the server home. Maybe after the challenge I will take it down and snap some closeups for ideas. As it is I will prob wait until then to really get at it for now it's get it set up install Boinc and letter go.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 13, 2014)

Newegg has this guy for $35 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114056


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 14, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Newegg has this guy for $35 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114056


Sweet. Thanks Twilyth. Bookmarked. So if I install these there must be a way for the board to not to freak out.
http://www.dynatron-corp.com/en/product_detail_1.aspx?cv=1-4-205&id=28&in=0#
Checking for instuctions and info now.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

It looks like you need the brackets to mount that cooler.  The 771 boards only seem to have mounting holes.






But on the bright side, the screws are easy to access and it looks like the backplate is insulated/rubberized









On the downside - clearances might be an issue depending on the board's design.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

Just added a Q9550 @3.2Ghz Opty servers up and OS is installed and BOINC, but it won't load a project.. I'll give more detail tomorrow if I can't get it going.  I still have another i5 2500k and a couple x6 1055t's I'd estimate when they are up that's about 15% of my fleet. I'm just flexing breakers at this point.. ;p

*EDIT: Oh yea I have a dual processor xeon up and crunching as well.*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Just added a Q9550 @3.2Ghz Opty servers up and OS is installed and BOINC, but it won't load a project.. I'll give more detail tomorrow if I can't get it going.  I still have another i5 2500k and a couple x6 1055t's I'd estimate when they are up that's about 15% of my fleet. I'm just flexing breakers at this point.. ;p
> 
> *EDIT: Oh yea I have a dual processor xeon up and crunching as well.*


I had the same issue with attaching a project--download and install the old version of BOINC, it fixed it: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.2.42_windows_x86_64.exe


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I had the same issue with attaching a project--download and install the old version of BOINC, it fixed it: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.2.42_windows_x86_64.exe



Aww, you know what it was working earlier with the previous version then I upgraded it to the latest version, and this started to happen..  Thanks buddy!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Aww, you know what it was working earlier with the previous version then I upgraded it to the latest version, and this started to happen..  Thanks buddy!


Yeah, I had this issue with the E5420s and also had to work through it trying to get Sealy and Panda set up--no idea why it wasn't working (I presume you had the same error about email_addr) but the older version sorted it right out


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I had this issue with the E5420s and also had to work through it trying to get Sealy and Panda set up--no idea why it wasn't working (I presume you had the same error about email_addr) but the older version sorted it right out


Yepper that's exactly it buddy.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 14, 2014)

1 system UP.
1 TB HDD destroyed. it doesn't start and no RMA as its out of warranty.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd try resetting the heat sink.  You only need a very thin film of paste to get the job done.  Putting more than that can create hot spots, so thin, even application is important. 

Also make sure that the heatsink is secured as securely as possible without over stressing the circuit board mounting hardware.  If you're using screws, tighten them cross-wise a little at a time to insure that you get even pressure across the cpu.  Keep going back and forth until you feel you've exerted a solid amount of pressure but not so much that you're in danger of stripping anything.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I say pop the lid on the rack and let some larger coolers rise out of the top of the case.



OMG that's a heater and a half!

Can I have it? It's cold and I have 6 kids I gota feed 

Man keep the fingers away!

What kind of PPD you get a day crunching with that Beast?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> OMG that's a heater and a half!
> 
> Can I have it? It's cold and I have 6 kids I gota feed
> 
> ...


That's not my 4P server. Just used it to show what others have done with 2U chassis/cooling. My 4P rigs run naked(no case) and avg 25-30K+ per day with upwards to 45K on the good days.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

My Dual Opteron 2218 server is alive and crunching!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> My Dual Opteron 2218 server is alive and crunching!



The infrared glow from your farm should be visible from orbit by now!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> The infrared glow from your farm should be visible from orbit by now!


lol.. Crazy thing is the last time I got the itch... By the end of the week I had 36 rigs crunching.. but that was when we first started... I remember @A novice telling me if I could figure out how to crunch with a toaster I would do it.. lol hence my Duron 700 @ 800Mhz... lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I need some advice. I want to giver hell for the Crunching challenge this coming week.
> 
> I really dont know if I need to run this kind of clock with voltage or lower it to 4.6-4.7
> with temps in the low 50's with 1.18v
> ...


Those temperatures seem entirely fine--I wouldn't be worried about that.  But my initial reaction at least is that's a _lot_ of voltage for a 22nm chip.  Personally I'd turn it down to 4.6 or so if you can drop the voltage considerably as well.  Even my SB-E I have running at just 1.36V, and that's a 32nm chip.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Those temperatures seem entirely fine--I wouldn't be worried about that.  But my initial reaction at least is that's a _lot_ of voltage for a 22nm chip.  Personally I'd turn it down to 4.6 or so if you can drop the voltage considerably as well.  Even my SB-E I have running at just 1.36V, and that's a 32nm chip.


I know the voltage is a tad high but I lost my records on my FSB OC 

Just going by memory but Im going to knock it back to 1.32v Something today says thats where it used to be.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

It"s Saturday morning and the Opty 6180Se rig has been running all night @100% CPU usage. It did drop to 70% momentarily, but it's solid now. I did uninstall/reinstall BOINC before cranking her up, so may that's what helped. Maybe it the lower temps of 40c she's running at with the window open? Just glad to see full utilization(that's what we pay for, right?).


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> lol.. Crazy thing is the last time I got the itch... By the end of the week I had 36 rigs crunching.. but that was when we first started... I remember @A novice telling me if I could figure out how to crunch with a toaster I would do it.. lol hence my Duron 700 @ 800Mhz... lol



i would like to install it to all the server I see xD or computer,  but can't do this to customer haha


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 15, 2014)

both systems up and crunching.
had a broken power connector. Plugged the HDD to another connector and its working now.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 15, 2014)

So team, what is on your black friday wishlist. As in, if it has a really good deal you might snag one. I am hoping for some really really good deals on a strong gpu.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nothing that I can think of. Can't afford motherboard/cpu combos, or decent GPU's this year. Might snag a good Seasonic power supply if they go on killer sale. They had the dang X series 1200 Seasonic's on NewEgg Shell Shocker yesterday for a $110!!! I think they sold out in less than a hour. 
I am thinking they will go on sale for about the same on Black Friday or Cyber Monday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2014)

GTX 750 Ti for less than $90 (and not one of the cheap brands)
128 GB SSD for <$40


stinger608 said:


> Might snag a good Seasonic power supply if they go on killer sale.


Just looked at my NE history.  I bought my Seasonic SS-660XP2 on Christmas day 2013, for, IIRC, $60 after MIR.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 15, 2014)

OK, I bought an SSD and did a couple quick test's.

See how happy I am:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/joined-the-ssd-age.207215/


----------



## Arjai (Nov 15, 2014)

About the only thing I could do to This Ultrabook, now, is get a sticker of Racing Stripes!!


8GB Kingston Hyperx 1600, first upgrade, from hynix 4gb and hynix 2GB OEM.
Intel 7260 Dual Band WiFi adapter card, from an 11n Atheros card.
Now, the Crucial MX100 256GB.

Aside from unsoldering the 3317u i5 for another IB Mobile chip, which I won't do, I have upped it, To THE MAX!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright, I've dug around my computer supplies at home and found another i5-mobile that I'm bringing back to school to set up tomorrow 
So that should be a 3770k and an i5-540M going by this time tomorrow night.  24 hours late is regrettably, but better than nothing


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

The second 3770k is now set up! 









The i5-mobile is giving me grief--still working on getting it operational.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok guys, just for you, I didn't know where to post it, but here's the final result or the main rig:



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2014)

Sweet rig sir!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

A very tidy setup indeed!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 17, 2014)

I am quite happy of the result of the rig and of the picture haha. The first one is the one I prefer 

Could get another R9 290, or getting the newer AMD or nvidia later. But for now, that rig is enought powerfull for me, a little bit more with the 4770kvs the 2700k, but not that more in the benchmark aswell.. Found out that 3dmark is a bit better, wprime not that better (since 100mhz less), but I am sure, that crunching is better 

and thats why it is now under water, running 100% for the winter!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

i5 Mobile also set up:




No idea if it's actually doing Turbo, but I assume that it is given the temps (just under 70C ATM).


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm asking here before just in case, I was looking for 2x SSD 64gb same brand, or another Crucial M4 64gb. Trying to separate OS from DATA HDD in my server. Would like to do Raid 1 as I am a crazy paranoid 

or I could grad 2 velociraptor 150gb for cheap. Maybe if it can be under warranty


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, I'm asking here before just in case, I was looking for 2x SSD 64gb same brand, or another Crucial M4 64gb. Trying to separate OS from DATA HDD in my server. Would like to do Raid 1 as I am a crazy paranoid
> 
> or I could grad 2 velociraptor 150gb for cheap. Maybe if it can be under warranty


Newegg had 60gb ssd's going for $24 after rebate yesterday.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 19, 2014)

Really? I'll look at newegg.ca if I can see it. that would be nice


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't see in on newegg anymore.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Really? I'll look at newegg.ca if I can see it. that would be nice


Have you tried NCIX?
http://www.ncix.com/detail/adata-asp900s3-64gm-c-sp900-2-5in-64gb-2a-78766-1269.htm
Cheapest they have right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

The USB WiFi adaptor I was using on Karnten (the i7-4770) system broke--does anyone have a suggestion for a cheap replacement?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> The USB WiFi adaptor I was using on Karnten (the i7-4770) system broke--does anyone have a suggestion for a cheap replacement?


Does it matter what speed?
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=65857&vpn=USB-N53&manufacture=Others&promoid=1269

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=74475&vpn=TL-WN725N&manufacture=TP Link

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=70805&vpn=PCUSBW1150&manufacture=Patriot

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=26672&vpn=DWA-130&manufacture=D-Link&promoid=1269

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=46387&vpn=USB-N13&manufacture=ASUS&promoid=1269


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> I don't see in on newegg anymore.


I'm glad.  That would have tortured me, especially since I did not wait and went out and bought 2 laptop drives recently.  I knew there were some deals like this coming along.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Have you tried NCIX?
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/adata-asp900s3-64gm-c-sp900-2-5in-64gb-2a-78766-1269.htm
> Cheapest they have right now.



Yup, but since you can get: http://www.ncix.com/detail/kingston-ssdnow-v300-120gb-2-5in-8c-78078-1269.htm

65$ for 120gb, it wouldn't worth it. I was more looking at used, or maybe refurbish that still has some warranty  if I could find a 64gb M4, i have one at home


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Does it matter what speed?
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=65857&vpn=USB-N53&manufacture=Others&promoid=1269
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=74475&vpn=TL-WN725N&manufacture=TP Link
> ...


Well, as long as it's not B no, it doesn't.  Thanks--that's a lot that I can look at later


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2014)

Not a personal reference, just showing you what I found at NE:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166056&Tpk=N82E16833166056
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166082&Tpk=N82E16833166082 with prom code EMCWWWB56


ChristTheGreat said:


> 2x SSD 64gb same brand


Check @t_ski 's for sale thread Buy my stuff (I need BEER money!)


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Yup, but since you can get: http://www.ncix.com/detail/kingston-ssdnow-v300-120gb-2-5in-8c-78078-1269.htm
> 
> 65$ for 120gb, it wouldn't worth it. I was more looking at used, or maybe refurbish that still has some warranty  if I could find a 64gb M4, i have one at home


http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_1086_218&item_id=073809
$34.99
God only knows about this seller but.
http://knoppix.net/store/Crucial-M4...4ssd2-ssd-Solid-State-Drive_141464042365.html
Then there's this guy.
http://www.my630i.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=6882


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> The USB WiFi adaptor I was using on Karnten (the i7-4770) system broke--does anyone have a suggestion for a cheap replacement?


Depends on the quality you're looking for. For absolute least expensive, I'd check DealExtreme (or DX Soul for faster shipping). Maybe Monoprice too.
I got a Buffalo N150 USB adapter for $10 on sale from Woot/Amazon a while ago that I kind of like. There are no WHQL drivers for it, so it'll take a CD or rather large download (~330 MB) to get drivers installed. Linux supports it out of the box though. There's a smaller version that's a little cheaper too. If it's just there to report WUs, I don't think anything fancy would be necessary.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Check @t_ski 's for sale thread Buy my stuff (I need BEER money!)


I've been eyeballing those myself. I want one for my laptop, but I'd hate to split them up (although I'd definitely find a use for both). There are manufacturer refurb SSDs of the same model for cheaper, but I don't know how trustworthy SSD refurbs are.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Not really a bad idea either.
> I don't think a strict monthly amount to be included in a plan envelops the idea of helping out someone in need though. Anyone who wants to donate can at anytime by pm'ing the Cap'n. My thoughts were more of hey lets look at system specs and overall situations and if someone could really use a new chip and we knew they would crunch with it and entered all challenges or if all they needed was a mobo or dimms (no extreme gamer style equip) and have fallen on hard times, Then maybe, just maybe the cap'n and board could vote on said part to be sent their way. I think the Challenge prizes should be left as they are with the exception of maybe the Kreij memorial rig if "needed". The cruncher in need fund should be a unique entity in itself.  Or if there is enough surplus, look at someones ppd in free dc and help as much as we can to increase their contribution. Some people have been crunching for a very long time with minimal hardware like an old laptop and it would be nice to see them get a little bump from their teammates. It would certainly make their day. If after being told they were chosen to get the part they could decide if they really need it or if the funds could go to someone else they think may deserve it. This is why we need the board and a voting system in place with the Crunchers interests first and foremost.



This conversation seems to be more geared to a Team rather than Challenge thread discussion so let's move it over here 

I do have some reservations regarding creating a fund as it can, and probably will, inspire some degree of "drama" as @BUCK NASTY mentioned. Current scenario is based on the goodwill of fellow Team members to kick in and help each other out... as a fund I'm concerned with the lines that may be drawn where we would decide to help one member and not another (we can't help everyone).


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree @Norton 



BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm all for the idea, but want to remind everyone that this initiative is supported by individual Forum members and *is not sanctioned by Techpowerup/ w1zzard and therefore TPU cannot be held liable or caught up in any drama related to it*. If members would like to see a Mod on the board, I volunteer for this responsibility. I got some extra money in my Paypal that could be put to good use.



I do believe we should have an active WCG TPU moderator on the board.

I like how you included that it is in no way directly associated with Techpowerup. That should go without saying but................Well ya know. 

I also think that once this is/if done, there should be one person appointed "treasurer" to be the sole person to disperse any of the funds. This way there is no question on who would be delving out the money.
Wouldn't matter who, whether it be @Norton being captain, @BUCK NASTY being a moderator, or anyone else. It would just be a small additional responsibility to who ever is appointed treasurer.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2014)

First, sorry for the double post......



			
				Bow said:
			
		

> I think its a good plan. I would like to see something typed up with who is the mod and who is on the panel if one is needed. Also some rules/guidelines. Also, and I really don't want to come across as asshole here but how can I/we really prove failure vs I just want an upgrade or a new piece of hardware.



I couldn't agree more Bow! There does need to be some guidelines included for sure. I already figured there would need to be a set of bylaws written up. Something simple however as this really wouldn't be a corporate type board of directors or board of trustee's. 

And you have a valid point Bow when you stated "how can I/we really prove failure vs I just want an upgrade or a new piece of hardware." 
We would have to have the perspective fund recipient prove somehow that it is in fact a needed piece of hardware.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I agree @Norton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to mention the disclaimer up front. Legally anytime someone receives a gift(proceeds) valued at $600.00 or more, they must be 1099'd. So there, we've set the max gift threshold at $599.99 per person, per year.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

Tbh, I didn't think it would take off as fast as it did.


stinger608 said:


> I agree @Norton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100% This will not and can not succeed without trust and faith. It would be a huge undertaking to say the least and is it really even appropriate? There is some support that has been seen for sure. It was a thought with the morning Java and tiz the season of giving. Really though, It will be up to people to donate to fly. If it does not take off or peters away then.................?


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Had to mention the disclaimer up front. Legally anytime someone receives a gift(proceeds) valued at $600.00 or more, they must be 1099'd. So there, we've set the max gift threshold at $599.99 per person, per year.



So we have about 80 active members... therefore we can fund a maximum of $47,999.20 annually. I can cover the $0.20   

Seriously though, funding/donating a couple of rigs a year at challenge times would be relatively easy. A repair/insurance fund may prove significantly more difficult to manage.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

I figure I can swing a few bucks a pay period with minor hiccups here and there. I think however that only hardware (or software o.s.) should be sent. If it is overseas then find a trusted local supplier that uses paypal. As far as there being a$$#oles out there, Sure there are but, The more active the member the easier the voting will be.
Bill pm inbound.
I think I should put this out there as well.
Although this may have been my idea initially. I by no means believe I am qualified to handle any part of  handling said funds in any way. I would be honored to be a part of the board in some way if the team sees fit but there are wiser people out there that have been a part of this team way longer than I have.
Now that that's done. lol. 
I spend a pile of time reading the forums (wcg mostly) and saw some posts where deserving members could use a helping hand is all.


----------



## 64K (Nov 19, 2014)

Wouldn't there be legal ramifications if you called it an insurance fund that members put money into? Also by calling it an insurance fund it might give the impression that members putting money into it should be covered for hardware if something breaks even if there isn't enough funds to cover everyone that might need to draw on the fund at any given time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> So we have about 80 active members... therefore we can fund a maximum of $47,999.20 annually. I can cover the $0.20
> 
> Seriously though, funding/donating a couple of rigs a year at challenge times would be relatively easy. A repair/insurance fund may prove significantly more difficult to manage.


I volunteer myself to be the "Lab Rat" & 1st recipient of the $599.99 to make sure it's safe for everyone.

In reality, I don't want this process to become too cumbersome, or no one will want to be a Administrator/Treasurer/Board. Were not talking about a large sum of money either, but I'm sure the balance will roll upwards to several hundred dollars or more. Most everyone we know on these forums is ethical/moral or it would have reared it's head by now.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

64K said:


> Wouldn't there be legal ramifications if you called it an insurance fund that members put money into? Also by calling it an insurance fund it might give the impression that members putting money into it should be covered for hardware if something breaks even if there isn't enough funds to cover everyone that might need to draw on the fund at any given time.



I'll put the air quotes on "insurance fund" right now since whatever direction we decide to go it won't be defined as that. Let's call it *CHC* (for Crunchers Helping Crunchers) since it really is a discussion of extending/enhancing this pre-existing program imo.

Thanks for the feedback!




BUCK NASTY said:


> I volunteer myself to be the "Lab Rat" & 1st recipient of the $599.99 to make sure it's safe for everyone.
> 
> In reality,* I don't want this process to become too cumbersome*, or no one will want to be a Administrator/Treasurer/Board. Were not talking about a large sum of money either, but I'm sure the balance will roll upwards to several hundred dollars or more. Most everyone we know on these forums is ethical/moral or it would have reared it's head by now.



Agreed. Although funds can get larger than you mentioned. Example- the Kreij Memorial has already built 5 (almost) rigs at a cost/value of much more than a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

64K said:


> Wouldn't there be legal ramifications if you called it an insurance fund that members put money into? Also by calling it an insurance fund it might give the impression that members putting money into it should be covered for hardware if something breaks even if there isn't enough funds to cover everyone that might need to draw on the fund at any given time.


Yep. All guidelines should be posted at the start of it's own thread like all other wcg team threads. 
Hence the randomness of the person in need, Choice to donate or not at anytime and any amount, Secrecy of the donation and when it happened, The panel of voted in respected members to make the decisions and the choice of said person to announce or not. I donate to the Salvation Army every year and trust that my donation goes to good use.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Agreed. Although funds can get larger than you mentioned. Example- the Kreij Memorial has already built 5 (almost) rigs at a cost/value of much more than a few hundred dollars.


But that was donated hardware, not funds...correct? I know some funds will be used to purchase some of the hardware for these builds, but the bulk will still be accumulated through hardware donations, correct?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> But that was donated hardware, not funds...correct? I know some funds will be used to purchase some of the hardware for these builds, but the bulk will still be accumulated through hardware donations, correct?


Yeah. I believe that most of the Kreij rigs were hardware with "some" generous cash donations to finish the projects. Some elbow grease with custom cases as well. As for *CHC *unless someone has a spare room to store a bunch of hardware waiting for it to be cataloged and donated. plus avoiding two way shipping. We should consider cash via paypal. Unless of course there is a better way.


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2014)

I think it needs a fancy acronym like "*T*echpowerup, *A C*runching *O*rganization" (TACO)

There are two very valid points here that I think we should pay a good bit of attention to.

A system needs to be in place for deciding who is eligible to receive a donation
A donor should be able to choose what their money goes towards
Combine those two points, add some "Rules and Practices for Donating" and we're basically back to where we are already. Make a post to Crunchers helping Crunchers and see who responds. Having a central account and needing to keep track of how much goes to each cause would, I think, complicate things greatly.



Tallencor said:


> We should consider cash via paypal. Unless of course there is a better way.


If we have a central account, perhaps we simply donate to the account, pay for the order via central account, ship from vendor (Newegg/Amazon/etc) directly to donation receiver. Prevents receiver from simply pocketing the cash and we wouldn't have to ship things twice.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

xvi said:


> I think it needs a fancy acronym like "*T*echpowerup, *A C*runching *O*rganization" (TACO)


Wow that near killed me. 



xvi said:


> If we have a central account, perhaps we simply donate to the account, pay for the order via central account, ship from vendor (Newegg/Amazon/etc) directly to donation receiver. Prevents receiver from simply pocketing the cash and we wouldn't have to ship things twice.



Without being to difficult I would only hope that in excepting a gift the receiver would decline if it is their intent to purchase better equipment sooner than later. If they do however take the donation maybe we could all be proud in thinking that part may end up in Kreij memorial #15


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2014)

I am all for localized community funds but I could see this sort of "fund" bringing unwanted attention. As I imagine it, it sounds like it would be more of a hassle than it is worth.


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> As I imagine it, it sounds like it would be more of a hassle than it is worth.


I agree. As much as I love the TPU community and the intended idea of this all, I don't foresee this going well.
The only safe way I can see is to take donations on a case by case basis. Submit an issue (e.g. "My hard drive died in my cruncher"), issue is considered by the high council and approved or denied (potential drama), high council notifies team of issue and takes donations on repair. Kind of like a TPU WCG Team Kickstarter.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 19, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> First, sorry for the double post......
> 
> I agree with @Bow  as well, though I still think this initiative could be very successful for the team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> I agree. As much as I love the TPU community and the intended idea of this all, I don't foresee this going well.
> The only safe way I can see is to take donations on a case by case basis. Submit an issue (e.g. "My hard drive died in my cruncher"), issue is considered by the high council and approved or denied (potential drama), high council notifies team of issue and takes donations on repair. Kind of like a TPU WCG Team Kickstarter.



Good example!

In the past a Team member would post something like this in the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread. This would/could be followed by another Team member posting "I have a (_insert part name_), drop me a PM if interested" or just YGPM.

The thing missing in this process is a group funding initiative but it has happened in the past where two or more members have discussed helping another member and came through for them.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2014)

That's right Bill. This has happened several time, with me included. 
As a community I vote we stay the way we are now. It has been working for a couple of years at least, and I don't see why we need to change.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 20, 2014)

Asking for a new piece of hardware is beyond the scope of what should be taken as serious consideration for a donation for sure.
To be fair if it was 2 sticks of DDR2 that was lost it should be replaced with 2 sticks of DDR2 of equal value, if even considered at all that is.
If a person lost a cooler and has been down for some time, says as much but "expects" a replacement let alone a better performing cooler? It may be a long wait especially if a fan is all that is needed.
If a long serving member with minimal means is handed a new threaded processor just because the "Board" thinks it will benefit not only them but the team as a whole, like during challenges. Then "this" is where we need to make the decision if we as WCG members want to be involved by donating in the first place.
Overall if a person is not comfortable with the notion that an elected board of well respected members (inc a *non affiliated during decision time* site mod) are able to distinguish between someone just wanting a free ride or if they should be considered then it is their decision whether to donate.
Maybe the board could incorperate "qualify" rules like, been crunching for at least a year, has a total of xxx amount of days contributed, was actively involved in the last 5 or 6 challenges or maybe is one of the go to team members for Tech info and troubleshooting.
A panel of 5 or 6  active peers could make that decision easily. If only the treasurer knew the balance they would then ask if funds are available to gift. If not then it will have to wait. If so then that well deserving member has a deeper sense of our community and knows that we all care.
Should there be a total cap? Maybe. Should we all donate? No. Only if you have the means and feel good about it.
I don't mean to bleed at the mouth here guys, I just think if handled the right way, by the right people, it would just give us one more notch on the best Wcg team out there pole. Not to mention making some of our peers very happy.
Also as mentioned before, during a challenge if a component needs to be had for a Kreij memorial then at that time a call could be made to us members via *CHC* oops sorry @xvi *Taco* to help out if we can. Imagine a 4770k or a 970 being the star of one of Kreij's rigs. And having the funds to ship. Again by board vote only and only if after some time some serious surplus has mounted. Baby steps.
I for one am in for seeing someone win something like that. But I would be just as happy knowing that someone got to continue posting points or started posting more points can or does because we care. 
 Edit: Honestly I have stated my case almost to the point of being annoying. Lol. I leave this to the gods as it were.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2014)

I really agree with you @Tallencor ! 
I have a feeling that doing this would spread very quick throughout the internet..................This could be good and bad. On the one hand it could bring in more great crunchers and team members. However on the other hand it could bring in scammers that stick around for a few short months to try and "scam" the team out of the funds. 
However, as you pointed out @Tallencor if a person has been around for a "year" and/or dedicated time in a few of the challenges, then the board would realize that he or she is not going anywhere and not just out for the money. 

I wish we had some kind of a sub-forum that this could be discussed in without being completely public. Like a password protected thread?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 20, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I really agree with you @Tallencor !
> I have a feeling that doing this would spread very quick throughout the internet..................This could be good and bad. On the one hand it could bring in more great crunchers and team members. However on the other hand it could bring in scammers that stick around for a few short months to try and "scam" the team out of the funds.
> However, as you pointed out @Tallencor if a person has been around for a "year" and/or dedicated time in a few of the challenges, then the board would realize that he or she is not going anywhere and not just out for the money.
> 
> I wish we had some kind of a sub-forum that this could be discussed in without being completely public. Like a password protected thread?


Mmmm. Good point.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I wish we had some kind of a sub-forum that this could be discussed in without being completely public.


Start a conversation and invite everyone you want.
But, I think the idea's dead anyway.  Good idea though.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 20, 2014)

The old crunchers helping crunchers works for me and if any member needs extra help just start a new thread and explain why.  This is a great team with a lot of members that will help a friend in need.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 20, 2014)

For what it's worth, I think as soon as you start formalizing things like this, they stop working.  In my personal opinion, the reason things here work as well as they do is because everything happens pretty spontaneously.  And I think that's the way it should be.  

This is supposed to be fun, not a second job.  You should do things because you want to not because all of your team mates seem to be doing something and you feel guilty for not going along with it - which is I think is what could happen if giving becomes "institutionalized."

And besides, we're not the United Way or Rotary Club and I don't think we should be trying to head in that direction.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Good example!
> 
> In the past a Team member would post something like this in the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread. This would/could be followed by another Team member posting "I have a (_insert part name_), drop me a PM if interested" or just YGPM.
> 
> The thing missing in this process is a group funding initiative but it has happened in the past where two or more members have discussed helping another member and came through for them.


um, Thanks again guys.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> I think it needs a fancy acronym like "*T*echpowerup, *A C*runching *O*rganization" (TACO)


----------



## twilyth (Nov 20, 2014)

Something else I should add is that I know several people who have to get by on disability and a computer really wouldn't be on the top of their list of things they want - not because they wouldn't like to have one but because it doesn't really do them any good w/o internet access.  Instead, to the extent that they have disposable income, it's much more cost effective for them to get a smart phone.

In fact that's why you're seeing things like Googlecast and Miracast becoming more popular.  I ordered one of the Amazon FireStick HDMI dongles for this expressed purpose - to help someone out who can't afford to pay for internet access or a landline phone.  All they have is their cellphone.  But with Miracast and a bluetooth keyboard/touchpad, they can use their TV to surf the web, at least in theory.  So I'm going to test that theory out when the Firestick ships next month.  If it works as advertised, then I'll be able to help this person get full web access through their phone, just as if they were on a computer.

The point here is that anyone who already has a computer and web access is doing pretty well compared to a lot of folks out there.  That doesn't mean we shouldn't help each other out as the need arises, but let's keep in perspective what we mean by the word "need."


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2014)

(US) Anyone need a HDD?  $20 Ends 11/26
WD WD Blue WD2500AAKX 250GB 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Manufacture Recertified Bare Drive


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 20, 2014)

twilyth said:


> For what it's worth, I think as soon as you start formalizing things like this, they stop working.  In my personal opinion, the reason things here work as well as they do is because everything happens pretty spontaneously.  And I think that's the way it should be.
> 
> This is supposed to be fun, not a second job.  You should do things because you want to not because all of your team mates seem to be doing something and you feel guilty for not going along with it - which is I think is what could happen if giving becomes "institutionalized."
> 
> And besides, we're not the United Way or Rotary Club and I don't think we should be trying to head in that direction.



I concur completely. I think that the "Crunchers helping crunchers" thread is enough for this. If someone wants to send money each other's way in order to help they can do so through PMs and such. I don't really want DRAMA to creep up on what we do and having any sort of "official" body will make sure that we do get DRAMA over time. We've seen a couple of guys getting annoyed over not winning any game on the challenge giveaways and that's a free gift, involve donated money and things would escalate.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 20, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Something else I should add is that I know several people who have to get by on disability and a computer really wouldn't be on the top of their list of things they want - not because they wouldn't like to have one but because it doesn't really do them any good w/o internet access.  Instead, to the extent that they have disposable income, it's much more cost effective for them to get a smart phone.
> 
> In fact that's why you're seeing things like Googlecast and Miracast becoming more popular.  I ordered one of the Amazon FireStick HDMI dongles for this expressed purpose - to help someone out who can't afford to pay for internet access or a landline phone.  All they have is their cellphone.  But with Miracast and a bluetooth keyboard/touchpad, they can use their TV to surf the web, at least in theory.  So I'm going to test that theory out when the Firestick ships next month.  If it works as advertised, then I'll be able to help this person get full web access through their phone, just as if they were on a computer.
> 
> The point here is that anyone who already has a computer and web access is doing pretty well compared to a lot of folks out there.  That doesn't mean we shouldn't help each other out as the need arises, but let's keep in perspective what we mean by the word "need."





TRWOV said:


> I concur completely. I think that the "Crunchers helping crunchers" thread is enough for this. If someone wants to send money each other's way in order to help they can do so through PMs and such. I don't really want DRAMA to creep up on what we do and having any sort of "official" body will make sure that we do get DRAMA over time. We've seen a couple of guys getting annoyed over not winning any game on the challenge giveaways and that's a free gift, involve donated money and things would escalate.



Very valid points.

On this topic in general, *I* believe, after hearing every ones stance, the overall cons overshadow the pro's substantially enough to not have something like this implemented. After all it is no small undertaking initially or during. The perception of such a feature being misunderstood or misused by the community as a whole into the future is very real. The minimal drama on this forum is what makes it so awesome to belong to. I certainly wouldn't want to see that change.

A very big thank you to all the members who contributed their extremely diplomatic views on the subject. And for also sharing their views pertaining to both sides of the discussion

Crunch on cruncher's.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 21, 2014)

I was going to post my #hottake on the subject, but xvi, twilyth and a couple others have already posted thoughts that align with mine.


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Something else I should add is that I know several people who have to get by on disability and a computer really wouldn't be on the top of their list of things they want - not because they wouldn't like to have one but because it doesn't really do them any good w/o internet access.  Instead, to the extent that they have disposable income, it's much more cost effective for them to get a smart phone.
> 
> In fact that's why you're seeing things like Googlecast and Miracast becoming more popular.  I ordered one of the Amazon FireStick HDMI dongles for this expressed purpose - to help someone out who can't afford to pay for internet access or a landline phone.  All they have is their cellphone.  But with Miracast and a bluetooth keyboard/touchpad, they can use their TV to surf the web, at least in theory.  So I'm going to test that theory out when the Firestick ships next month.  If it works as advertised, then I'll be able to help this person get full web access through their phone, just as if they were on a computer.
> 
> The point here is that anyone who already has a computer and web access is doing pretty well compared to a lot of folks out there.  That doesn't mean we shouldn't help each other out as the need arises, but let's keep in perspective what we mean by the word "need."


My old Droid X2, MicroHDMI cable, powered OTG cable, USB keyboard/mouse, done. Internet-capable, decently feature-rich. For not a whole lot more, one could easily grab something like a MK802, MK808, or MK809 (or competing products). Those things will take Linux too. Stupid-nice for the price.

Edit: MK809 for $50 shipped. MK808b for $40. These things are cheaper than I remember.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2014)

theonedub said:


> I was going to post my #hottake on the subject, but xvi, twilyth and a couple others have already posted thoughts that align with mine.



By popular sentiment I declare a






Thank you for a civil debate!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 21, 2014)

So just adding in..

I'm sorry that I haven't been doing much on WCG. My laptop has been under some stress and I'm going to be out of town for a bit coming this Monday.

But I have this cute little netbook with an Atom N270 in it that I'm going to run WCG on. Hopefully the wireless card will stop "disappearing" and constantly work while I'm gone.

Maybe when I'm back, I'll add a 4790k to the fleet. 

Also anyone know if WCG can run on a Chromebook? If so then I'll switch out the netbook for the chromebook for WCG. (All is in my sig)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> By popular sentiment I declare a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Drama Free.....I switched over to XtremeSystems this morning. We are in a comfortable 3rd place, but I want to see a real race for 1st place. I'll be back as soon as soon as the race ends. Remember that XS helped seed this team some years ago(remember the xsrefugees?). I hope you guy's can understand or at least tolerate my choice. No haters please.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 21, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Speaking of Drama Free.....I switched over to XtremeSystems this morning. We are in a comfortable 3rd place, but I want to see a real race for 1st place. I'll be back as soon as soon as the race ends. Remember that XS helped seed this team some years ago(remember the xsrefugees?). I hope you guy's can understand or at least tolerate my choice. No haters please.


I keep looking @ your avatar wondering if this is going to end up costing us 1 meeleion dollars?
Edit: should also mention that your position makes sense. Not hating here. After all the wu's all end up in the same place.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Speaking of Drama Free.....I switched over to XtremeSystems this morning. We are in a comfortable 3rd place, but I want to see a real race for 1st place. I'll be back as soon as soon as the race ends. Remember that XS helped seed this team some years ago(remember the xsrefugees?). I hope you guy's can understand or at least tolerate my choice. No haters please.



We'll keep you dealt in until you get back to the table


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 21, 2014)

I can grab 2x Velociraptor 300gb brand new for 34.99 each!

I think my server has new OS drive coming!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Speaking of Drama Free.....I switched over to XtremeSystems this morning. We are in a comfortable 3rd place, but I want to see a real race for 1st place. I'll be back as soon as soon as the race ends. Remember that XS helped seed this team some years ago(remember the xsrefugees?). I hope you guy's can understand or at least tolerate my choice. No haters please.


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> I'm sorry that I haven't been doing much on WCG. My laptop has been under some stress and I'm going to be out of town for a bit coming this Monday. But I have this cute little netbook with an Atom N270 in it that I'm going to run WCG on. Hopefully the wireless card will stop "disappearing" and constantly work while I'm gone. Maybe when I'm back, I'll add a 4790k to the fleet.
> Also anyone know if WCG can run on a Chromebook? If so then I'll switch out the netbook for the chromebook for WCG. (All is in my sig)


A) No worries. It's a donation of resources, not a requirement. Crunch what you can if you feel like it. 
B) If you can get Ubuntu on it (not sure about this one) or if you can install normal Android apps, then there should be WUs for the ARM processors just like there are for the phones. If I have time this weekend, I'll see about getting BOINC going on my RasPi to confirm.

Come to think of it, phones these days are capable of a good couple PPD. If those "Android on a stick" devices are only $50 each, that might actually be somewhat cost effective.

WCG System Requirements state that ARM processors are supported by the FAAH - Vina project.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 21, 2014)

xvi said:


> A) No worries. It's a donation of resources, not a requirement. Crunch what you can if you feel like it.
> B) If you can get Ubuntu on it (not sure about this one) or if you can install normal Android apps, then there should be WUs for the ARM processors just like there are for the phones. If I have time this weekend, I'll see about getting BOINC going on my RasPi to confirm.
> 
> Come to think of it, phones these days are capable of a good couple PPD. If those "Android on a stick" devices are only $50 each, that might actually be somewhat cost effective.
> ...


Well I really wanted to slap Win8.1 on it with the OS image that uses less than 4GB but I heard the BIOS locks any OS change out.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, I have another laptop that I've gotten up and running--a 12" HP with an i7-640LM.  HP, in all of their wisdom, designed it to only take a 1.8" HDD, which I'm far too cheap to pay for.  So I took a 320GB 2.5" drive, put it in a USB enclosure and installed Linux Mint to that.  Given that the OS is running over USB2 speeds, it doesn't feel as slow as I'd expect.




It's now crunching away right along Magdeburg


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> 12" HP with an i7-640LM





Spoiler: Edit: Non gif version and spoiler to keep things tidy













Lightbulbie said:


> Well I really wanted to slap Win8.1 on it with the OS image that uses less than 4GB but I heard the BIOS locks any OS change out.


Oh, one of the x86 Chromebooks? Yeah, they lock most Windows stuff out. If you can get Linux to work, I suspect it'd work well.


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2014)

Edit: Wrong button. My apologies.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 21, 2014)

Ugh. Welcome winter. This is the longest/most boring day at work in a very long time. I have been looking out my window watching it snow for 6 hrs. The bright side of this is in 2.5 hrs I am finally on my way to get that server in the city. Think I may go check my tire pressure.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 21, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Speaking of Drama Free.....I switched over to XtremeSystems this morning. We are in a comfortable 3rd place, but I want to see a real race for 1st place. I'll be back as soon as soon as the race ends. Remember that XS helped seed this team some years ago(remember the xsrefugees?). I hope you guy's can understand or at least tolerate my choice. No haters please.


That's cool.  I just wish that they felt the same.  Norton invited them back to use our forum as a gathering place while their site was down but they didn't seem interested.  They pitched a tent on the WCG forum instead.  Oh well.  It would have been nice to have had a team reunion.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 21, 2014)

i3 is up and crunching. It should do better than the Q6600, we will see.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 21, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Speaking of Drama Free.....I switched over to XtremeSystems this morning. We are in a comfortable 3rd place, but I want to see a real race for 1st place. I'll be back as soon as soon as the race ends. Remember that XS helped seed this team some years ago(remember the xsrefugees?). I hope you guy's can understand or at least tolerate my choice. No haters please.



Thanks for reminding me how long I've been here- think that happened around when I joined the team.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> i3 is up and crunching. It should do better than the Q6600, we will see.


Ooh, which one?  The i3-2100s I ran did a consistent ~1.8-2k PPD


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, which one?  The i3-2100s I ran did a consistent ~1.8-2k PPD


i3 4150 @3.5Ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> i3 4150 @3.5Ghz


Would you mind sending me some of the device statistics from that at some point?  I'd like a bit more data to help me revise my Estimator


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Would you mind sending me some of the device statistics from that at some point?  I'd like a bit more data to help me revise my Estimator


Sure thing buddy!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Sure thing buddy!


Much appreciated 

About a week worth of statistics together with your OS/clockspeeds would be awesome


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Ugh. Welcome winter. This is the longest/most boring day at work in a very long time. I have been looking out my window watching it snow for 6 hrs. The bright side of this is in 2.5 hrs I am finally on my way to get that server in the city. Think I may go check my tire pressure.


At least you didn't pull a 13-hour day like I did yesterday


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 22, 2014)

xvi said:


> A) No worries. It's a donation of resources, not a requirement. Crunch what you can if you feel like it.
> B) If you can get Ubuntu on it (not sure about this one) or if you can install normal Android apps, then there should be WUs for the ARM processors just like there are for the phones. If I have time this weekend, I'll see about getting BOINC going on my RasPi to confirm.
> 
> Come to think of it, phones these days are capable of a good couple PPD. If those "Android on a stick" devices are only $50 each, that might actually be somewhat cost effective.
> ...



WCG only has Android WUs on ARM. Your Pi could run Einstein@home.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 128 GB SSD for <$40


(already sold out)
$40 after MIR: Corsair Force LS Series 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


----------



## Nordic (Nov 22, 2014)

I am looking for other things this year, but next year I may have to pick up a few cheap cheap ssd's. Just nice to have around to upgrade any system with.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2014)

I just got my first recruit, and I'm not sure how to proceed.  Do I just send him the link from the bottom of "My Team" page @ WCG?  Or do I send him to How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I just got my first recruit, and I'm not sure how to proceed.  Do I just send him the link from the bottom of "My Team" page @ WCG?  Or do I send him to How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG


The How-To on the Forums ought to be good 
Or I'm happy to walk him through the entire setup process like I've done with ChaoticG8R, Panda, etc.


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I just got my first recruit, and I'm not sure how to proceed.  Do I just send him the link from the bottom of "My Team" page @ WCG?  Or do I send him to How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG



Just send him this link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, if all goes as planned I'm selling Saarbrucken (the dual-E5420 system) Tuesday morning.  I'm getting a pretty good price for it--ought to be enough to build another dual-X5672 system if I catch some good deals


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if all goes as planned I'm selling Saarbrucken (the dual-E5420 system) Tuesday morning.  I'm getting a pretty good price for it--ought to be enough to build another dual-X5672 system if I catch some good deals



That is nice man! more power




You guys knows if there is going to be some other WU for GPU? my R9 290 is sleeping xD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> That is nice man! more power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not sure when it'll be coming--but I should be getting $250 for the current setup, which is pretty good given that the parts cost me less than $200 over the past few years 
I do have a H61 motherboard on the way (courtesy of Newegg, for $29.99) to pair with a spare Ivy i3 I picked up...but that'll just be something small.

No idea about GPU work--but you can bet that if more comes out, I'll be selling a few of these systems to put GPUs in the rest


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 23, 2014)

I bet so 

I could drop a 6850 into my server aswell, if there is GPU work. should try to get an i7 2600 non K and sell my 2500k @ 4.7ghz as my server got a H77 board, so no overclocking. (or a 3770, but low price would be good haha)


----------



## xvi (Nov 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if all goes as planned I'm selling Saarbrucken (the dual-E5420 system) Tuesday morning.  I'm getting a pretty good price for it--ought to be enough to build another dual-X5672 system if I catch some good deals


I assume you're selling it locally? I've been thinking about trying to sell my dual E5450 in favor of some newer hardware as well, but I'm not sure I can offload it for too terribly good of a price.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

xvi said:


> I assume you're selling it locally? I've been thinking about trying to sell my dual E5450 in favor of some newer hardware as well, but I'm not sure I can offload it for too terribly good of a price.


Correct--on the Raleigh Craigslist.  That's where I sell basically everything--I've made some pretty good money that way (build->sell and repeat) that funded most of what I have here.
I don't know where in Washington you are, but I believe there are Craigslists there as well....


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 23, 2014)

Creating a mint boot stick for the dell 1950. Windows 7 was my only option last night which lead to a massive fail lol. Dunno what it was but compleatley unstable connection with the broadcom ethernet. line usage would max at 2% for 3 seconds and drop to 0. Got my usb from Dad today and hopefully all works a little better in a few minutes.
Edit now it would appear that it wont read the bootable usb I made


----------



## twilyth (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't want to start a thread for this and figured this would be the best place for this.  I'm just thinking about this right now and would need to do some work to get the rig set up so what I'm really looking for is some feedback.

I was thinking of doing a points giveaway.  The way it would work is that we would do it like any other giveaway, more or less, but the prize would be one month of crunching time on one of the dual hex core rigs I have that is currently dormant.  Ideally I'd like to get other people to add a spare rig to the giveaway for one month sort of like we're doing with the Kreij challenge.

Initially I'd like to limit the giveaway to people who already have RACs w/in a particular range.  I was thinking that we would select the range so that with the additional rig or rigs, they would have a shot at getting pie for that month.  Maybe they would just have to find a way to add an extra one or two thousand points.

The contest could be opt-in only or, if some of the people eligible don't come to the forum often enough to know about it in a timely fashion, they could be entered by default and contacted in the event that they win.  What do you think?


----------



## xvi (Nov 23, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I didn't want to start a thread for this and figured this would be the best place for this.  I'm just thinking about this right now and would need to do some work to get the rig set up so what I'm really looking for is some feedback.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a points giveaway.  The way it would work is that we would do it like any other giveaway, more or less, but the prize would be one month of crunching time on one of the dual hex core rigs I have that is currently dormant.  Ideally I'd like to get other people to add a spare rig to the giveaway for one month sort of like we're doing with the Kreij challenge.
> 
> ...


I thought about doing something like that too. Didn't pursue it though.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I didn't want to start a thread for this and figured this would be the best place for this.  I'm just thinking about this right now and would need to do some work to get the rig set up so what I'm really looking for is some feedback.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a points giveaway.  The way it would work is that we would do it like any other giveaway, more or less, but the prize would be one month of crunching time on one of the dual hex core rigs I have that is currently dormant.  Ideally I'd like to get other people to add a spare rig to the giveaway for one month sort of like we're doing with the Kreij challenge.
> 
> ...



Interesting concept- would the winner have remote access to your rig or would they need to provide you with their login info?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Interesting concept- would the winner have remote access to your rig or would they need to provide you with their login info?


Yeah, that's the one thing I would need some guidance on.  Obviously I don't want someone to have access to my home network.  Even if I completely trust everyone here, there's the chance they could get hacked and then the hacker would have access to my machines.

But I'm open to the idea if it can be done securely and access can be controlled on my end - maybe via a virtual machine or something like that.  I'd prefer to have the winner's login info and set the machine up natively so that I could watch it on boincstats though.  My thought here was that people could just change their passwords before and then back afterwards, but I went to look and I'm not sure if that's possible with WCG - do you know?  If it's not, then I can understand how this would be a problem.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, that's the one thing I would need some guidance on.  Obviously I don't want someone to have access to my home network.  Even if I completely trust everyone here, there's the chance they could get hacked and then the hacker would have access to my machines.
> 
> But I'm open to the idea if it can be done securely and access can be controlled on my end - maybe via a virtual machine or something like that.  I'd prefer to have the winner's login info and set the machine up natively so that I could watch it on boincstats though.  My thought here was that people could just change their passwords before and then back afterwards, but I went to look and I'm not sure if that's possible with WCG - do you know?  If it's not, then I can understand how this would be a problem.


You can easily change the PW at any time--I did so when I handed out my credentials to my friend when setting up WCG on the 2700k I'm loaning her.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> You can easily change the PW at any time--I did so when I handed out my credentials to my friend when setting up WCG on the 2700k I'm loaning her.


OK, then that should work.  I mean, I don't really think I could do much damage with a WCG pw anyway.  The only problem would be if someone reused the pw for other purposes.  But if that's the case, all they need to do is change the pw before giving it to me and then change it back after the month is over.  Does that sound reasonable or am I overlooking something obvious?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> OK, then that should work.  I mean, I don't really think I could do much damage with a WCG pw anyway.  The only problem would be if someone reused the pw for other purposes.  But if that's the case, all they need to do is change the pw before giving it to me and then change it back after the month is over.  Does that sound reasonable or am I overlooking something obvious?


I certainly don't see anything wrong with that; I think you've demonstrated trust/commitment to all of this, and as long as they make sure it's a new password unconnected to anything else (like just using administrat0r or whatnot) I don't see any way it would cause an issue.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, that's the one thing I would need some guidance on.  Obviously I don't want someone to have access to my home network.  Even if I completely trust everyone here, there's the chance they could get hacked and then the hacker would have access to my machines.
> 
> But I'm open to the idea if it can be done securely and access can be controlled on my end - maybe via a virtual machine or something like that.  I'd prefer to have the winner's login info and set the machine up natively so that I could watch it on boincstats though.  My thought here was that *people could just change their passwords before and then back afterwards, but I went to look and I'm not sure if that's possible with WCG *- do you know?  If it's not, then I can understand how this would be a problem.



Not sure if password changes need to be done on every machine or not? Best not to try a dry run on a password change until after the challenge though...

EDIT- seems that you can- thanks [Ion]!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Not sure if password changes need to be done on every machine or not? Best not to try a dry run on a password change until after the challenge though...


They do not--just change it on the website and all is good to go.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

My guess is that it would have to be done on every machine.  But since the idea here is to target people who are producing say between say 5k and 15k, that shouldn't involve a lot of machines.  

But IDK.  Maybe WCG only needs the pw the first time you attach to the project.  In that case, everything would be copacetic.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> But IDK.  Maybe *WCG only needs the pw the first time you attach to the project.*  In that case, everything would be copacetic.


This is correct, based on my experience.


twilyth said:


> My guess is that it would have to be done on every machine.  But since the idea here is to target people who are producing say between say 5k and 15k, that *shouldn't involve a lot of machines.*


Well, 15k PPD / 35 PPD (Mindweaver's Duron) = 429 systems


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks @[Ion] and LOL.  Poor @Mindweaver - getting all this crap for his crusty old Duron.  Even my quad core Snapdragon phone seems to be doing about 120ppd or so.  But what the heck, right?


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2014)

@twilyth 

Consider starting a thread with a poll to query who would be interested in such a plan....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Thanks @[Ion] and LOL.  Poor @Mindweaver - getting all this crap for his crusty old Duron.  Even my quad core Snapdragon phone seems to be doing about 120ppd or so.  But what the heck, right?



Don't feel bad for @Mindweaver.  His Duron will probably be the most famous and remembered rig on the team


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> @twilyth
> 
> Consider starting a thread with a poll to query who would be interested in such a plan....


OK.  I'll try to get one of the dualies up and get an idea of what sort of ppd it does on UGM.  Once I have that information in hand I'll have a good idea of who would benefit most from a giveaway.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> @twilyth
> 
> Consider starting a thread with a poll to query who would be interested in such a plan....


I think that might be a good idea. Make the poll. I am on the upper end of what would qualify right now usually in the 13-10th spot daily. I would personally like the little boost just for pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> OK.  I'll try to get one of the dualies up and get an idea of what sort of ppd it does on UGM.  Once I have that information in hand I'll have a good idea of who would benefit most from a giveaway.


What model is it?  I ought to be able to extrapolate based on the X5670 and dual-X5672s....


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> What model is it?  I ought to be able to extrapolate based on the X5670 and dual-X5672s....


They're either 5645's or 5660's.  I'm not sure.  Probably 5645's running at 2.4ghz.

edit:  The other chips are in the EVGA SR2 board which is just too loud to run w/o changing the fan/heatsinks.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 24, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Don't feel bad for @Mindweaver.  His Duron will probably be the most famous and remembered rig on the team


@[ion] and @twilyth LOL yea don't feel bad for me.. hehe The one thing that I've not shared with anyone is that..... I really don't know where it is.. hehe other than it's in my building somewhere crunching.. lol I stepped away from WCG for a few months and didn't realize I still had my Duron crunching along side my 2x atom's.. lol The last time I put it on my work bench the heatsink had bonded to the processor.. I can't remove it with out ripping it off the motherboard.. hehe I was able to put a new fan on top of it thought. The last time I touched it was around 2010 or 11.. lol I can't believe it's still crunching strong.  Oh, and before it started crunching for WCG it ran F@H for a few months and before that when it was purchased in 2000 it ran SETI and a few other projects til about 09', and played Quake... lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> @[ion] and @twilyth LOL yea don't feel bad for me.. hehe The one thing that I've not shared with anyone is that..... I really don't know where it is.. hehe other than it's in my building somewhere crunching.. lol I stepped away from WCG for a few months and didn't realize I still had my Duron crunching along side my 2x atom's.. lol The last time I put it on my work bench the heatsink had bonded to the processor.. I can't remove it with out ripping it off the motherboard.. hehe I was able to put a new fan on top of it thought. The last time I touched it was around 2010 or 11.. lol I can't believe it's still crunching strong.  Oh, and before it started crunching for WCG it ran F@H for a few months and before that when it was purchased in 2000 it ran SETI and a few other projects til about 09', and played Quake... lol


LMFAO that "I really don't know where it is". Hmmmn, where did I see that rig last? That Duron has been the inspiration for many jokes and laughter. It really is a beautiful thing. Very few high end rigs can claim to be as entertaining as that little ol' Duron!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 24, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LMFAO that "I really don't know where it is". Hmmmn, where did I see that rig last? That Duron has been the inspiration for many jokes and laughter. It really is a beautiful thing. Very few high end rigs can claim to be as entertaining as that little ol' Duron!


Now, watch we are talking it up, and today will be the day it lays down on me.. lol I believe when it dies I'll turn it into a keychain... lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, provided that I'm able to sell the dual-E5420 today (an outcome that seems far more likely than not) I have a replacement already lined up: a Supermicro dual-G34 board + two Opty 6238s + two G34 HSFs for $300 shipped.  I'm sure that my TX750 has enough power for it, so I'll just need to set it up with another 8pin connector, one of my spare HDDs from home, and some RAM and it'll be ready to go.

@BUCK NASTY , I know that you've said that the Optys need 4 sticks of RAM per CPU....but say I was to go with two or even one, would that work?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2014)

There is a 6 core pre built refurb on newegg shell shocker at 10am. I dont know how low it will go.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> There is a 6 core pre built refurb on newegg shell shocker at 10am. I dont know how low it will go.


It'll be interesting to see what price it goes for.  My HP Z400 is certainly pretty good, but for something of its age the price would have to be pretty good.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> There is a 6 core pre built refurb on newegg shell shocker at 10am. I dont know how low it will go.


I looked at that (HP Z600, Six Core 2.66Ghz X5650, 6GB RAM, 160GB 7.2K HDD, Dual DVI, DVDRW, Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit, 650W Power Supply) and then did a search on e-bay for X5650 and was surprised by the prices of dual processor X5650 systems from Dell, Lenovo, and HP.  Might be an option for the "less adventurous." [Ion], how loud is that Z400?


----------



## xvi (Nov 24, 2014)

Those Z400s seem to go for ~200 on fleabay, single quad core proc. The included processor on the Newegg one is about $60-70 each to upgrade it later.

Edit: I just lowballed one on and "accidentally" won it. Looks like my fleet is expanding.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I looked at that (HP Z600, Six Core 2.66Ghz X5650, 6GB RAM, 160GB 7.2K HDD, Dual DVI, DVDRW, Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit, 650W Power Supply) and then did a search on e-bay for X5650 and was surprised by the prices of dual processor X5650 systems from Dell, Lenovo, and HP.  Might be an option for the "less adventurous." [Ion], how loud is that Z400?


Basically silent.  Wonderful system.  If I can find another one locally for $20 (like the current one) I'm buying it.  Even with the $80 CPU upgrade it's still just $100 for a very capable system.



xvi said:


> Those Z400s seem to go for ~200 on fleabay. The included processor is about $60-70 each too.
> 
> Edit: I just lowballed one on and "accidentally" won it. Looks like my fleet is expanding.



What are the specs of yours?
Mine's a Z400/X5670/4GB/320GB/2008R2 Enterprise.


----------



## xvi (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> What are the specs of yours?


Z400/X5570/4GB/500GB/OSless. How'd you score one for $20?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

xvi said:


> Z400/X5570/4GB/500GB/OSless. How'd you score one for $20?


I have a "special" relationship with a local charity (http://kramden.org/ -- they take donated computers, mostly corporate donations, and refurbish and give them to low-income students without a computer at home)--computers that they don't want and would otherwise be sold for recycling I buy at bargain-bin prices.  This HP, they decided, wasn't a good choice to refurb to give out to the kids, and the particular one I bought (dual-core + case damage) wasn't worth refurbishing to actually sell as normal.
That's where I get things like the gaudy Apevia case that I have the dual-X5672 in or other miscelaneous stuff (older PSUs, small HDDs, etc).

EDIT:  When I bought mine, it had the worst CPU it supports (dual-core no-HT), 2GB RAM, no HDD, and no GPU....so it required a bit of work to get it into worthy state.

EDIT2: And the OS is "TPB Edition"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, provided that I'm able to sell the dual-E5420 today (an outcome that seems far more likely than not) I have a replacement already lined up: a Supermicro dual-G34 board + two Opty 6238s + two G34 HSFs for $300 shipped.  I'm sure that my TX750 has enough power for it, so I'll just need to set it up with another 8pin connector, one of my spare HDDs from home, and some RAM and it'll be ready to go.
> 
> @BUCK NASTY , I know that you've said that the Optys need 4 sticks of RAM per CPU....but say I was to go with two or even one, would that work?


4 sticks needed per cpu for quad channel to work. This is the requirement for F@H -bigadv on G34 rigs. Don't know if you will suffer lower production on WCG...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 4 sticks needed per cpu for quad channel to work. This is the requirement for F@H -bigadv on G34 rigs. Don't know if you will suffer lower production on WCG...


Well, at least on my Intel systems, bandwidth doesn't seem to have an impact, or at least not an appreciable one.
8 sticks of RAM would be pricey--but 4 would be reasonably affordable.  In fact, I could loot some out of the Westmere system...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> EDIT2: And the OS is "TPB Edition"


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> There is a 6 core pre built refurb on newegg shell shocker at 10am. I dont know how low it will go.


$479, shipping included.  I can't figure out the warranty, but it may be as much as 3 years.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> $479, shipping included.  I can't figure out the warranty, but it may be as much as 3 years.


Yeah, that's just too pricey IMO...a nice discount, but not enough.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> $479, shipping included.  I can't figure out the warranty, but it may be as much as 3 years.


It's a 2P board, so buy another Westmere and utilize the QPI links.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's a 2P board, so buy another Westmere and utilize the QPI links.


Sure, so that means that it would be ~$575 for a 12c/24t Westmere setup.  I can build one for $300 or so using mostly parts from Ebay.  IMO just not worth it to go the HP route.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> @[ion] and @twilyth LOL yea don't feel bad for me.. hehe The one thing that I've not shared with anyone is that..... I really don't know where it is.. hehe other than it's in my building somewhere crunching.. lol I stepped away from WCG for a few months and didn't realize I still had my Duron crunching along side my 2x atom's.. lol The last time I put it on my work bench the heatsink had bonded to the processor.. I can't remove it with out ripping it off the motherboard..



Usually a heatsink that is stuck to the processor is due to the thermal interface used, and it most often comes loose when heat is applied to it.  Perhaps if you had it crunching, then shut it down and almost immediately took the heatsink off, it should come loose.



[Ion] said:


> Well, provided that I'm able to sell the dual-E5420 today (an outcome that seems far more likely than not) I have a replacement already lined up: a Supermicro dual-G34 board + two Opty 6238s + two G34 HSFs for $300 shipped.  I'm sure that my TX750 has enough power for it, so I'll just need to set it up with another 8pin connector, one of my spare HDDs from home, and some RAM and it'll be ready to go.



I saw that and have been contemplating buying it.  If you saw it where I did, you know I was asking for trades already


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I saw that and have been contemplating buying it.  If you saw it where I did, you know I was asking for trades already


I did indeed.  But he said he'll hold it for me until tonight 
And then I'm jumping on it


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2014)

You just can't handle being in second or third, can you?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You just can't handle being in second or third, can you?


----------



## xvi (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I have a "special" relationship with a local charity (http://kramden.org/ -- they take donated computers, mostly corporate donations, and refurbish and give them to low-income students without a computer at home)--computers that they don't want and would otherwise be sold for recycling I buy at bargain-bin prices.  This HP, they decided, wasn't a good choice to refurb to give out to the kids, and the particular one I bought (dual-core + case damage) wasn't worth refurbishing to actually sell as normal.
> That's where I get things like the gaudy Apevia case that I have the dual-X5672 in or other miscelaneous stuff (older PSUs, small HDDs, etc).
> 
> EDIT:  When I bought mine, it had the worst CPU it supports (dual-core no-HT), 2GB RAM, no HDD, and no GPU....so it required a bit of work to get it into worthy state.
> ...


I volunteered at an electronics recycler nearby and was hoping to catch some nice servers. There was a dual P3 system that I really liked, but I think we were a bit too small to pull any big guns in.
I've found the best value is in the systems with the lowest end CPU, which is how I built my ProLiant. Came with a single E5405, bought a second heatsink and scored two E5450s for a decent price.
As far as "Complete Server" vs "Build from parts" ordeal, it seems to me that the old workstation motherboards are cheaper on eBay, but by the time you get a PSU, memory, and drive, it seems to become more expensive than just grabbing a complete server (with bottom-end proc, of course).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, the dual-E5420 has now been sold--but I've paid for the dual-Opty 6238...should be here and ready to go on all 24 cores sometime next week


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 24, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Usually a heatsink that is stuck to the processor is due to the thermal interface used, and it most often comes loose when heat is applied to it.  Perhaps if you had it crunching, then shut it down and almost immediately took the heatsink off, it should come loose.



Yea, maybe I was being dramatic... by saying, "rip it out of the socket"..  just to give you an idea of the kind of heat it was subjected to the 80mm fan melted about halfway into the heatsink.. hehe Plus, I would have to find it... I was not lying.. hehehe I'll let it run until it dies. When it stop producing in my list of crunch*ers* in WCG.. Then I'll know it's gone.. This day will be sad..  In the event someone missed it.. I can not find my Duron that's located somewhere in my building. 

@BUCK NASTY - My little Spitfire is truly the talk of the town.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, maybe I was being dramatic... by saying, "rip it out of the socket"..  just to give you an idea of the kind of heat it was subjected to the 80mm fan melted about halfway into the heatsink.. hehe Plus, I would have to find it... I was not lying.. hehehe I'll let it run until it dies. When it stop producing in my list of crunching in WCG.. Then I'll know it's gone.. This day will be sad..  In the event someone missed it.. *I can not find my Duron that's located somewhere in my building*.
> 
> @BUCK NASTY - My little Spitfire is truly the talk of the town.


.....and the legend continues. I bet it projected into another dimension. It's there, you just can't see it. Kinda hard to keep that much power and dedication under control.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2014)

I am jealous ion, you can buy and sell from your craigslist for decent prices. I have put up good hardware for good prices on craigslist yet nobody even contacts me about it. I never see any good hardware deals either. Just phenom II nividea 560ti gaming rigs for $1000+. On top of your superior craigslist, you have that relationship with kramden.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 25, 2014)

Roger that Cap'n. Preparing to fire 8 more threads @ 2.9 Ghz in T minus 30 minutes...................


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am jealous ion, you can buy and sell from your craigslist for decent prices. I have put up good hardware for good prices on craigslist yet nobody even contacts me about it. I never see any good hardware deals either. Just phenom II nividea 560ti gaming rigs for $1000+. On top of your superior craigslist, you have that relationship with kramden.


Well, I've been volunteering there on-and-off for seven years now--I suppose that the discounts on old-or-partially-broken HW is their way of saying thanks.

And yeah, the Craigslist setup is pretty good....the RTP area has a pretty good population size.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I've been volunteering there on-and-off for seven years now--I suppose that the discounts on old-or-partially-broken HW is their way of saying thanks.
> 
> And yeah, the Craigslist setup is pretty good....the RTP area has a pretty good population size.


Although I am sure your area has more population, my criagslist encompasses an area of ~450,000 people. I think it partially comes down to my area is very rural where most of the population does not even use craigslist.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 25, 2014)

I may have been a lil premature on how long it was going to take to defrag the drives. I assume that in raid it takes twice as long? Almost there though. As a side note the new release of Boinc wouldn't allow me to log in so I downloaded the previous version from WCG and voila. I should average around 16,000 ppd now on a good run with her laptop running, main rig, server, work pc and sans the Kreij donation maybe more. That makes 24 total threads. Woot woot.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 25, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Now, watch we are talking it up, and today will be the day it lays down on me.. lol I believe when it dies I'll turn it into a keychain... lol


I am, eventually, going to make a choker out of my Duron, since updated to a 2600!! 

I have an ongoing deal w/ @ThE_MaD_ShOt that will eventually upgrade my MB so I can run a 3200 I have sitting around, since my MB doesn't support it. I am also gonna have a few other Socket A Chips to play with, They are a blast to O/C!  I even OC-ed my Duron, don't remember the massive number's but it was an OC...1.2 ? (maybe?)


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice! I still have a 3200xp machine running windows server 2000.  Yea, these Duron Spitfire processors were pretty nice. Back in 2000 my Duron 700 was priced over $190.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 25, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I still have a 3200xp machine running windows server 2000.  Yea, these Duron Spitfire processors were pretty nice. Back in 2000 my Duron 700 was priced over $190.


I think mine is an 800..It's buried in a friends garage, as we speak.

I was always a little bit impressed with those Socket A chips.  I can't wait to get my This Old Comp back up and running!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am jealous ion, you can buy and sell from your craigslist for decent prices. I have put up good hardware for good prices on craigslist yet nobody even contacts me about it. I never see any good hardware deals either. Just phenom II nividea 560ti gaming rigs for $1000+. On top of your superior craigslist, you have that relationship with kramden.


I tend to read these threads backwards (yeah, don't ask) and when I saw kramden, I thought it was some inside joke about ed norton and ralph kramden of the honeymooners.  But nope.  It seems like it's an actual business.  That's just too spooky for words.




BTW, has anyone left their pumpkins out from Halloween to ferment so the squirrels can eat them and get drunk?  Good times.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I tend to read these threads backwards (yeah, don't ask) and when I saw kramden, I thought it was some inside joke about ed norton and ralph kramden of the honeymooners.  But nope.  It seems like it's an actual business.  That's just too spooky for words.
> 
> BTW, has anyone left their pumpkins out from Halloween to ferment so the squirrels can eat them and get drunk?  Good times.


Nah, it's definitely a real charity--I've donated close to a thousand dollars to them at this point and volunteer there nearly every week.  Notice why I always tend to get more HW Wednesday evenings?  Well, now you know


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 26, 2014)

just got my WD velociraptor. But they have no heatsink? ^_^


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> just got my WD velociraptor. But they have no heatsink? ^_^



A lot of the "OEM" styles don't have the heat sinks. Usually @ChristTheGreat , if your using it in a desktop system, if you put a decent fan in front of them they will be just fine.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 26, 2014)

It will be in front of a 140mm fractal, I'll but them there instead of the 2 red, that dont heat alot.. but I will contact WD to have my full warranty 

by the way thanks for this info @stinger608 

Contacted WD, and in 15 mins, I have a email that says the proof will be reviewed


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2014)

So far so good, no downtime for the last three months


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2014)

I did some experimenting with projects during this challenge.  I found that FAAH loves Linux on 1155.  I don't care what WCG says about points per hour, I get the most PPD when I turn my Linux boxes (2600K and i5-3450) loose on FAAH.  My drop in points over the last couple of days has been from switching them from FAAH to everything but FAAH.
FYI: I started the challenge working on everything but FAAH.  [Ion] mentioned that he was running all UGM, so I followed suit.  Seeing no difference in points, I setup a profile and moved the Linux boxes to FAAH.  My W7 box stayed on UGM until the last couple of days.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I did some experimenting with projects during this challenge.  I found that FAAH loves Linux on 1155.  I don't care what WCG says about points per hour, I get the most PPD when I turn my Linux boxes (2600K and i5-3450) loose on FAAH.  My drop in points over the last couple of days has been from switching them from FAAH to everything but FAAH.
> FYI: I started the challenge working on everything but FAAH.  [Ion] mentioned that he was running all UGM, so I followed suit.  Seeing no difference in points, I setup a profile and moved the Linux boxes to FAAH.  My W7 box stayed on UGM until the last couple of days.
> Just my 2 cents


Honestly, I trust your results way more than WCG averages. Removes some of the variables. Modern PC, good specs, and Linux.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

I used to see great ppd on FAAH but then it dropped off by 3k ppd over all my rigs(not the same ones I run now). Then I went to MCM and saw an increase.

Really, the only project I refuse to run is CEP2.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

Alright, so I've already replaced the dual-E5420 system with the i7-920 I bought from Stinger608 last year.  24C Opty system should be here in about a week.  Also got an X4 955 BE board/CPU/PSU today....gonna see what I can do with it this weekend.  Ought to be fun


----------



## Arjai (Nov 27, 2014)

So, I want wish all my TPU Teammates, US one's at least, a Happy Thanksgiving!!

I am Thankful of a number of things. One of them is this Awesomest of Awesome Forums and WCG Teammates!

I don't know of another place I want to visit, online, everyday! I check this place out more than my e-mail!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2014)

@stinger608 @Norton, hey y'all I'm apart of WCG now


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> @stinger608 @Norton, hey y'all I'm apart of WCG now



Welcome aboard bro!!! Glad you jumped in to the best WCG team on the net!


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

Beta's are here!
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37490

I've got around 40 of them waiting to go
Get em while they're hot!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Beta's are here!
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37490
> 
> I've got around 40 of them waiting to go
> Get em while they're hot!


Only managed four of them


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2014)

My rig grabbed like 8 of them


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2014)

Zero betas so far.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 28, 2014)

the Typebox is up and running again  just waiting on my cooling pad to get back to my house and then i will put the i7 to work with some light crunching


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Beta's are here!
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37490
> 
> I've got around 40 of them waiting to go
> Get em while they're hot!


Haven't actually looked but I have been signed to resieve them for awhile. Will check soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, Peenemunde (one if the i7-920s) seems to have gone dead.  And several more are currently off as their posessors are home over Thanksgiving break.  Hopefully they'll get going again soon.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys. It's been a long time, but I'm back, and planning to have a couple of rigs up and running for the cause in the next few weeks.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. It's been a long time, but I'm back, and planning to have a couple of rigs up and running for the cause in the next few weeks.



It will be soooooo awesome to see ya back crunching again Paul!!!! 
Welcome back my friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. It's been a long time, but I'm back, and planning to have a couple of rigs up and running for the cause in the next few weeks.


Weclome back! 
Glad to see another familiar face around here


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. It's been a long time, but I'm back, and planning to have a couple of rigs up and running for the cause in the next few weeks.



Welcome back!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 28, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. It's been a long time, but I'm back, and planning to have a couple of rigs up and running for the cause in the next few weeks.


Personally never had the pleasure. Happy to see you have another go. Things are truly getting awesome round these parts. Welcome back.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 28, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. It's been a long time, but I'm back, and planning to have a couple of rigs up and running for the cause in the next few weeks.


Boooo-dacious.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome back @Paulieg, let's all crunch together


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2014)

how do i find out how many passes ive done so far?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> how do i find out how many passes ive done so far?


What do you mean by 'passes'?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

its under here

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-357#post-3200364

it states ive thus far since starting yesterday that i produced 5214 points total atleast stated on WCG


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> its under here
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-357#post-3200364
> 
> it states ive thus far since starting yesterday that i produced 5214 points total atleast stated on WCG



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

Free-DC 


It gets updated a few times a day: late am, afternoon, and finsl update somewhere around 9pm, all EST


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

im still crunching away, thats whats nice about this octo, I can do that work while be on TPU without any laggys

ive got 1 vina project left. the rest are the usuall


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

Additionally the points on Free-DC are BOINC pts and do not match WCG points exactly, should be 7 WCG pts = 1 BOINC put... iirc


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Additionally the points on Free-DC are BOINC pts and do not match WCG points exactly, should be 7 WCG pts = 1 BOINC put... iirc


You're 100% correct.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2014)

Well.  I officially have no freaking idea what is going on with the dualie.  It kept giving me a bsod.  When I tried to start in recovery mode it wanted a password but didn't like the standard one I normally use.  I later found out that doesn't seem to meet the requirements for the server version of windows I'm using but now I have no idea what the actual pw is.  Fortunately I have it set to log me in automatically when there is a successful boot.

Anyway, last night, it was even bsod'ing on the recovery boot, until it wasn't.  Then it just hang with a blank screen.  So I left it like that.  I made up a new install disk thinking I would just blow away the hard drive and start from scratch tonight but lo and behold, I go to boot from the cd and it decides it will boot into windows.  I see that there's been an update to the OS and it's telling to wait while it configures.  OK, sure.

Now everything seems to be working.  So I created another admin account with a password that I'll have tattooed somewhere on my person but in the meantime is carved into the desk where the case sits.  So I should be able to get back in if need ever arises.  Still can't see the machine on boincstats and don't know why but I guess I'll deal with that problem some other time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Well.  I officially have no freaking idea what is going on with the dualie.  It kept giving me a bsod.  When I tried to start in recovery mode it wanted a password but didn't like the standard one I normally use.  I later found out that doesn't seem to meet the requirements for the server version of windows I'm using but now I have no idea what the actual pw is.  Fortunately I have it set to log me in automatically when there is a successful boot.
> 
> Anyway, last night, it was even bsod'ing on the recovery boot, until it wasn't.  Then it just hang with a blank screen.  So I left it like that.  I made up a new install disk thinking I would just blow away the hard drive and start from scratch tonight but lo and behold, I go to boot from the cd and it decides it will boot into windows.  I see that there's been an update to the OS and it's telling to wait while it configures.  OK, sure.
> 
> Now everything seems to be working.  So I created another admin account with a password that I'll have tattooed somewhere on my person but in the meantime is carved into the desk where the case sits.  So I should be able to get back in if need ever arises.  Still can't see the machine on boincstats and don't know why but I guess I'll deal with that problem some other time.


Ubuntu works great on dual 1366 rigs. 



Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. It's been a long time, but I'm back, and planning to have a couple of rigs up and running for the cause in the next few weeks.


Welcome back buddy.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks but I can barely tolerate using windows.  The idea of trying to learn something else just to run WCG is too painful to bear.  Maybe someday I'll have the mojo to try it.  I know I should for the boost in productivity but I'm just not there yet.


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Thanks but I can barely tolerate using windows.  The idea of trying to learn something else just to run WCG is too painful to bear.  Maybe someday I'll have the mojo to try it.  I know I should for the boost in productivity but I'm just not there yet.



I can setup a Ubuntu HDD for you and drop it in the mail... all of my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS rigs just run- the only thing that stops them is lack of electricity


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Well.  I officially have no freaking idea what is going on with the *dualie*.  It kept giving me a bsod.  ~snip~



Happy Dualie!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> I can setup a Ubuntu HDD for you and drop it in the mail... all of my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS rigs just run- the only thing that stops them is lack of electricity


That's probably the only way I would do it.  But then the problem is when something breaks I have no idea what to do.  As you've seen, I'm clueless enough with an OS I actually know something about.  Can you imagine what it would be like otherwise?  OMG.  I probably would start looking around for a blunt instrument.  But I really do appreciate the thought.  Thank you.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2014)

Ubuntu is pretty easy, and as long as you don't dink around with it too much it should be fine.  I broke mine once and had to do a reinstall.  Nothing different there from many others who run Windows.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2014)

twilyth said:


> So I created another admin account with a password that I'll have tattooed somewhere on my person but in the meantime is carved into the desk where the case sits.


LOL. I know exactly how you feel bro! Too funny.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 29, 2014)

twilyth said:


> That's probably the only way I would do it.  But then the problem is when something breaks I have no idea what to do.  As you've seen, I'm clueless enough with an OS I actually know something about.  Can you imagine what it would be like otherwise?  OMG.  I probably would start looking around for a blunt instrument.  But I really do appreciate the thought.  Thank you.


Do you have a computer sitting around that you can test it out with? Before going full on?

I have two, of the three desktops, in my little farm running Linux. I started with Mint, an easy UI, and then jumped into Ubuntu and had them both up and running within a few minutes, with a little help from my friends, i.e. TPU!!!

Norton's offer, a drive preloaded, is a sweet deal!! That's the biggest part!! Downloading, then setting it up in a cmd window....Take it and run!! Nearly everyone here knows a little bit and/or can point you in the right direction.  

Not to mention, the boost in crunching, and the Science!!!

Have no fear!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks, but it's really not something that's on my list of priorities at the moment.  There are too many other things I should be taking care of and have been putting off that I need to take care of first.  Someday maybe I'll get my act together though.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2014)

OK.  And my problem child rig is down again.  So here's the plan.  Since there is an ancient hard drive in there, I'm going to reinstall on an SSD spare I have and see how that goes.  If I still have problems after that, then I'm not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 30, 2014)

twilyth said:


> OK.  And my problem child rig is down again.  So here's the plan.  Since there is an ancient hard drive in there, I'm going to reinstall on an SSD spare I have and see how that goes.  If I still have problems after that, then I'm not sure what I'm going to do.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1086#post-3201111


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, it's likely a hardware issue at that point, wouldn't you say?  I mean the rig ran for about 2 years I think until it developed any problems - which was one of the reasons I shut it down to begin with - although I probably forgot about that since it's been down for a while, but it's starting to come back to me. LOL.

The next culprit would be the PSU which is also pretty ancient.


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Well, it's likely a hardware issue at that point, wouldn't you say?  I mean the rig ran for about 2 years I think until it developed any problems - which was one of the reasons I shut it down to begin with - although I probably forgot about that since it's been down for a while, but it's starting to come back to me. LOL.
> 
> The next culprit would be the PSU which is also pretty ancient.



HDD's and ram are the sources of issues I have once in awhile

What are the specs on it?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> HDD's and ram are the sources of issues I have once in awhile
> 
> What are the specs on it?


That's an excellent question.

What else would you like to know?

Seriously though, beyond what cpu's are in it, I have absolutely no idea.  I've never kept any records.  When I need to know I have to go and look.  I just happen to remember that the chips are ES but the board and ram I bought new while the hd and psu I rescued from the salvage heap.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2014)

If you have a spare HDD, I'd recommend that over and SSD due to the constant writing.  I haven't seen it personally, but I'd be worried about wearing out the drive.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a thought.  Maybe I'll use both and start doing image backups to the hdd.  Right now I'm running a diagnostic after resetting the bios to the defaults.  There's the possibility I may have tried to get cute with some of the settings, they worked for a while, forgot what I did and then ran into problems and couldn't figure out why.  Wouldn't be the first time I've fallen into that trap.  I'll go back and check before I hit the hay.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If you have a spare HDD, I'd recommend that over and SSD due to the constant writing.  I haven't seen it personally, but I'd be worried about wearing out the drive.


Kiev burned out the 64GB SSD that it was running with....would discourage


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If you have a spare HDD, I'd recommend that over and SSD due to the constant writing.  I haven't seen it personally, but I'd be worried about wearing out the drive.





[Ion] said:


> Kiev burned out the 64GB SSD that it was running with....would discourage


Have you seen the SSD endurance test over at The Tech Report?  They're north of 1.5 PB of writes on a couple of SSD's.  All of their test subjects far exceeded their expected life span.  Of course, they're testing 256 GB models.  I would be hesitant with the older 64/32 GB SSD's.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup, no worries running WCG on my SSD.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2014)

I probably shouldn't pollute the thread with this crap, but I'm wired and can't sleep so tough titties.  

The last bsod I got said it was a machine check error.  I figured that can't be good.  So I've disassembled it.  I'm swapping out the 5645 chips for the 5660's in the SR2 board.  I'm also swapping out the old seasonic 550w psu for an 850w antec - assuming it fits inside the case.  This vastly over powered for that rig since it only draws between 120 and 150w, but wtf.  It was just gathering dust.  I swear, some of these parts breed. PSUs especially - with all of those tentacles.  Ewww.  Just grossed myself out.

The paste on the chips didn't look healthy.  It almost looked infected.  I'll try to take a couple shots before decontamination.  It also looks like some of the paste may have "leaked" since there is spooge on the hasps but the pins in the sockets looked ok.  Will need to take a closer look though.

Board doesn't show any visible scorching but the plastic power connector looks a little toasty.  Anyway, if this partial rebuild doesn't help, then the next thing to look at is the RAM.  I used ECC memory but I guess even that can go bad.  Fortunately I can cannibalize that from the SR2 as well if need be.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2014)

Seems quiet of a sunday so here are some pics I promised.

Here you can see the state of the thermal paste on one of the chips.  It looks like I may have used 2 different types, it's hard to tell.







Here's the residue on the hasps






Here's the underside of the heatsinks.  It looks like some of the paste was vaporized and recondensed on the chrome.






Here are the cleaned up chips - first the 5645's at 2.4ghz that are coming out and next . . . 






The 5660s that are going in.






Lastly a shot of the board.






I wanted to give everything a chance to dry since I'm pretty liberal with the alcohol when cleaning.  But the psu is in place so a little thermal paste and we'll see what happens.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

Hopefully it works better like this 

I'm now back at school and have thing sorted out again.  Two of the laptops lost their WiFi, but are going again now.  The i7-920 got unplugged halfway through a dist-upgrade; I don't really know how to fix issues with Linux very well, so I just reinstalled.





Sachsen-Anhalt, the AMD X4, is currently running on a cardboard box while I try to find a case for it.  The intent is then to sell it; it's far too inefficient to make a good cruncher long-term.






Rostock, the i3, is built in an Antec 900.  This was basically my dream case when I built my Q6600 system seven years ago; seven years of advances have not been too kind to it, but it's still a tidy setup IMO.  The Antec liquid cooler is way overkill for the 55W Ivy i3


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 1, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Seems quiet of a sunday so here are some pics I promised.
> 
> Here you can see the state of the thermal paste on one of the chips.  It looks like I may have used 2 different types, it's hard to tell.
> 
> ...



I will give you $20 for those 5645's


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I will give you $20 for those 5645's


Hah, I'll offer $30!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm not sure you want them.  Did you look at the photos?  I think one of those chips was running way too hot and burned itself out.  When I was going through the bios settings, one was showing 10C higher than the other just sitting at the bios screen.  One was at 38 the other at 48.  And remember, I was getting a machine check error which is never good.

Granted, I probably should have tried to trouble shoot one thing at a time to be sure, but I took one look at that fried thermal paste and figured it was a good idea to switch out the chips.  Also, they're 0.4ghz faster and were idle so it seemed like the way to go.  But I really have my doubts about the 5645s - one of them at the very least.  And since they're both from the same ES batch, I'm not sure I'd want to trust the other one.

Anyway, everything is back together but had some trouble finding the right cables for the PSU.  I have a few Antec modulars but the 850 doesn't seem to like cables from the other models I have.  The psu would click and then switch off.

But it seems to be running now.  During one of the crashes I lost something in BOINC and had to reattach to the project so there are only a couple wu's right now.  Will check in later to make sure that this isn't just another fake out.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I'm not sure you want them.  Did you look at the photos?  I think one of those chips was running way too hot and burned itself out.  When I was going through the bios settings, one was showing 10C higher than the other just sitting at the bios screen.  One was at 38 the other at 48.  And remember, I was getting a machine check error which is never good.
> 
> Granted, I probably should have tried to trouble shoot one thing at a time to be sure, but I took one look at that fried thermal paste and figured it was a good idea to switch out the chips.  Also, they're 0.4ghz faster and were idle so it seemed like the way to go.  But I really have my doubts about the 5645s - one of them at the very least.  And since they're both from the same ES batch, I'm not sure I'd want to trust the other one.
> 
> ...


Well, that's very possible that one or both of them are dead.  But I can easily test them in one of my other LGA1366 systems, and at a price like that it's IMO well worth the risk 
Do LMK if you intend to sell one or both of them.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 1, 2014)

OK.  I'll think about it.  The batch number on these is Q2WV and I actually saw a few of these on ebay under completed listings when I searched just now.  Presumably these are working chips so maybe it's not really a bad batch after all.  Unfortunately there don't seem to be any current listings but I guess I could just get a regular 5645 to replace the bad one.  Too bad I didn't mark which one was which - D'oh.


----------



## xvi (Dec 1, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Ubuntu is pretty easy, and as long as you don't dink around with it too much it should be fine.  I broke mine once and had to do a reinstall.  Nothing different there from many others who run Windows.


iirc, this is one of the default jokes in fortune-mod. "What's yellow and deadly? A canary with su privileges."
Linux is easy to mess up. Get your dependencies out of whack and you're generally in trouble.

Me though? I instantly drop to root because I like to live dangerously.

Edit: I have a HP Workstation with a single LGA1366 socket and a quad proc. I could use a six-core, if you find that only one of them works, Twily.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2014)

Clearly I've managed to irritate someone at the Post Office; I do not think that Massachusetts is on the optimal route from Illinois to North Carolina


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I do not think that Massachusetts is on the optimal route from Illinois to North Carolina


Common Core Math?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Clearly I've managed to irritate someone at the Post Office; I do not think that Massachusetts is on the optimal route from Illinois to North Carolina


----------



## Nordic (Dec 2, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Clearly I've managed to irritate someone at the Post Office; I do not think that Massachusetts is on the optimal route from Illinois to North Carolina


What were you shipping? Are you sure it isnt going to a secret NSA mail sorting facility?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


>


 


james888 said:


> What were you shipping? Are you sure it isnt going to a secret NSA mail sorting facility?


It's a dual-socket G34 motherboard and a pair of twelve-core Opterons I bought from a user on HardForum.  Upcoming WCG system, in other words


----------



## Nordic (Dec 2, 2014)

Ooh. You will post pictures of course?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2014)

james888 said:


> Ooh. You will post pictures of course?


What kind of a question is that? 
Of course I will 

Ought to easily be my second-fastest system just behind Kiev and ahead of Bucharest/Ostpreussen


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2014)

Put up a FS thread with some ram and an SSD- Cruncher/Folder's discount is active 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ale-2014-2x8gb-ddr3-256gb-corsair-ssd.207673/


----------



## twilyth (Dec 2, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Clearly I've managed to irritate someone at the Post Office; I do not think that Massachusetts is on the optimal route from Illinois to North Carolina


The post office is like the evil love child of the NSA and mafia.  They know everything you do and say and they hold a grudge.  You're only option at this point is to visit one of their high priests (sometimes called postmasters) with an appropriate sacrifice.  I think it used to be 2 chickens and a goat, but you know, inflation and what not.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Clearly I've managed to irritate someone at the Post Office; I do not think that Massachusetts is on the optimal route from Illinois to North Carolina


Damn Kai - if you had let me buy it, I would already have had it crunching...


----------



## xvi (Dec 2, 2014)

Spoiler: Edit: Nevermind. I'll ship it back in the box.



Off topic, but I was hoping to pick everyone's collective brain about a Corsair RMA. I figured I'd ask here since you are all intelligent and good looking. </charm>


Spoiler: Snip! (It's not all that long)



I'm RMAing my keyboard to Corsair. I've kept the original box in Sneekypeet-like pristine condition, but I'd like to keep it in case I decide to sell it. Corsair's RMA page states: 





> The original packaging material should be used to pack the product for return; if the original packaging is not available, you should use packing materials that provide the same or greater protection to the product.



So, the real question here, if I pack up my keyboard in the original box with love and care, am I likely to get a pretty box back?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 2, 2014)

I doubt you will get a nice box back. All they want is it to be properly protected. If you do everything you can to make sure that keyboard can fly around the back of leaving dents in the box but the keyboard untouched, you will be good. Or you could just do equal protection.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2014)

Bought another HP Z400.  Gonna see if I can't find another X5670 so it can be Moscow's twin


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2014)

Linux question: How easy is it to move a Linux install from one HDD to another?

I don't think I'll ever have 3 dedicated boxes for DC like I've had since May.  2 of those systems need to move on to update other systems.  (X2-4400 and PII-805(that's much slower than it should be - doesn't make sense, other than it was my kids "do whatever" system))


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Linux question: How easy is it to move a Linux install from one HDD to another?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever have 3 dedicated boxes for DC like I've had since May.  2 of those systems need to move on to update other systems.  (X2-4400 and PII-805(that's much slower than it should be - doesn't make sense, other than it was my kids "do whatever" system))


Easy--just use Clonezilla: http://clonezilla.org/


----------



## xvi (Dec 3, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Linux question: How easy is it to move a Linux install from one HDD to another?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever have 3 dedicated boxes for DC like I've had since May.  2 of those systems need to move on to update other systems.  (X2-4400 and PII-805(that's much slower than it should be - doesn't make sense, other than it was my kids "do whatever" system))


dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
if = In File (iirc)
of = Out File (iirc)
In Linux, everything is a file.
There's some extra syntax you'll want, so I'd check this.


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2014)

Just checked my 4P with the kw meter... *560w* at full load or approximately *40 ppd/watt*


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> Just checked my 4P with the kw meter... *560w* at full load or approximately *40 ppd/watt*


Nice! 
That's right about on par with what the OEM Sandy i5 systems do 

EDIT:

The Twins:





Left (Moscow): Xeon X5670 (2.93GHz, 6c/12t, Turbo&HT), 4GB ECC RAM, 320GB HDD, nV 9500GT, Win2008R2 Enterprise
Right (St_Petersburg): Xeon W3503 (2.4GHz, 2c/2t, no Turbo or HT), 4GB ECC RAM, 80GB HDD, nV 8500GT, Win2008R2 Enterprise
Both, as can easily be seen, are HP Z400 workstations 

Pretty nice setups....not too big, nearly silent, decent power consumption.  Needless to say, St_Petersburg is going to need a new CPU....the W3503 is way, way slower than the X5670.  But I just don't have the $100 to spare right now, so it'll have to do as-is.


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2014)

Going to add my *Gigabyte X58A-OC/Xeon L5639 (6c/12t)* combo to my FS thread in a few days- send me a PM if interested


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 3, 2014)

Just a bit of PPRR (Points per result returned) on my Wcg stats page.
Ugm=600.76 ppr
Mcm=648.86 ppr
Tcep=1118.93 ppr
Fa@h=444.27 ppr
Beta testing=315.91 ppr


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Just a bit of PPRR (Points per result returned) on my Wcg stats page.
> Ugm=600.76 ppr
> Mcm=648.86 ppr
> Tcep=1118.93 ppr
> ...


Okay,  where's that at?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2014)

*New Project!*
Outsmart Ebola Together

Edit: Didn't see that this had already been announced: New project - OET - Outsmart Ebola Together


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 3, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay,  where's that at?


On the my contribution page wcg. Stats by project. Where it displays your badges. Just divide your results returned into your total project points generated. Good way to decide on whether to keep running a certain project. (I.e. Fa@h in my case) before a challenge hits. Interested to see what oet does.




Edit: I guess it would probably make sense to divide it by time as well.
Any one here good at math? 29.9 minutes avg for 1 point in ugm. I think. Based on 136,683 minutes. 94x24+22x60+3


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *New Project!*
> Outsmart Ebola Together



Alright awesome, let the new projects roll


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

I wonder what this could be.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2014)

Dual socket G34.


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2014)

Extra large industrial cheese slicer?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

You guys are no fun 




Booting Ubuntu on it now 

Board seems to work with a 4pin and an 8pin (what my Antec 650W has) instead of 2x8pin.....we'll see if it still works under load 

Once again, I don't have proper fan mounting, so cable ties it is


----------



## xvi (Dec 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I wonder what this could be.....


Broken, obviously. I'll hold it for you though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I wonder what this could be.....




Space heater.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Space heater.


It's only a pair of 120W CPUs....scarcely more than Bucharest.  Not bad at all.  We'll see how it crunches


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't you have that one stick of RAM in backwards?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't you have that one stick of RAM in backwards?


No....the other seven are all double-sided but that one isn't 

Seems to work fine...although I'm confused about why the CPU speed reports 1.4GHz.  lscpu says the same thing.  Gotta figure that one out, I guess.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 4, 2014)

I oddly like those simple heatsinks. Seems you named it budapest, which reminds me of the grand budapest hotel. Great movie.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

CPU speed issue seems to be fixed....went into the BIOS and disabled everything that looked related to power saving 

Power is up from ~30W/CPU to 115W/CPU, but it's doing 2.6GHz now and the BOINC benchmarks basically doubled.

The heatsinks are kinda irritating to work with, but they do a solid enough job.  The ones in the Westmere system I think just don't have enough surface area (they're 1U coolers), at least based on how hot the fins are.  But these are alright.

And as for the name, I name all of mine after places in Europe.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Seems to work fine...although I'm confused about why the CPU speed reports 1.4GHz. lscpu says the same thing. Gotta figure that one out, I guess.


2 words.....AMD-P and Turion PowerControl!....well, 3 words actually.

What did you actually pay for the Mobo and CPU's/Coolers?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats [Ion] on another beast setup!  I was thinking that you really need some more ppd machinas, and it appears you read my mind


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Congrats [Ion] on another beast setup!  I was thinking that you really need some more ppd machinas, and it appears you read my mind


Right....~190 threads just isn't enough 
Now I'm comfortably over 200 though...IIRC about 220 across everything 


BUCK NASTY said:


> 2 words.....AMD-P and Turion PowerControl!....well, 3 words actually.
> 
> What did you actually pay for the Mobo and CPU's/Coolers?


Yeah, I went into the BIOS and disabled everything that looked like it might relate to energy saving...helped quite a bit.
$300 shipped for the motherboard, CPUs, and heatsinks.  Antec PSU was purchased a couple years ago for $10; RAM was $11/stick IIRC.  80GB VelociRaptor was $8.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2014)

New cruncher inbound. Loading Ubuntu now.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> New cruncher inbound. Loading Ubuntu now.


Gigabyte 760G AM3+ board....I guess another FX8!
Correct?


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> New cruncher inbound. Loading Ubuntu now.




I see a Corsair refurb psu box there!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Gigabyte 760G AM3+ board....I guess another FX8!
> Correct?


Oc'd K6-2


Another 8350




Norton said:


> I see a Corsair refurb psu box there!



Yup CX600



Rig is crunching away.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 5, 2014)

Is it me, or is the CM212+ the most popular aftermarket air cooler of all time? I own 11 of them....LOL!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oc'd K6-2



I actually have run WCG on an OCed K6-II this year, and I think it took over a week per WU on Win2000 with 192-384MB RAM. Both my K6 systems have been offline though, but one is a 366/66 on an ASUS SP97-V and the other an HP oem ASUS SPAX with a 475/97 @ 76 FSB and 415 core or something.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3057176


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oc'd K6-2
> 
> 
> Another 8350
> ...


Good stuff...the AMD FX8 CPUs make very affordable crunching rigs.  Mine sure does well....would probably do better with a bit more of an OC at some point.
Your setup is so clean! 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Is it me, or is the CM212+ the most popular aftermarket air cooler of all time? I own 11 of them....LOL!


Well, to be fair, that's 8 of them across two systems


----------



## Nordic (Dec 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Right....~190 threads just isn't enough
> Now I'm comfortably over 200 though...IIRC about 220 across everything
> 
> Yeah, I went into the BIOS and disabled everything that looked like it might relate to energy saving...helped quite a bit.
> $300 shipped for the motherboard, CPUs, and heatsinks.  Antec PSU was purchased a couple years ago for $10; RAM was $11/stick IIRC.  80GB VelociRaptor was $8.


Not a bad price for a dual socket board. WHat is your expected ppd?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Good stuff...the AMD FX8 CPUs make very affordable crunching rigs.  Mine sure does well....would probably do better with a bit more of an OC at some point.
> Your setup is so clean!




Thanks  

The case will be here tomorrow. I can't complain on price either. Complete with case and all I have right around $400 in the little sucker. That's with everything coming new  from Newegg except the cpu and hsf. I had the hyper 212+ laying around and the cpu I bough a month or so ago used for like $125. It's purring right along at 4.2. vrm are just bearly warm so it should be good.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

james888 said:


> Not a bad price for a dual socket board. WHat is your expected ppd?


Quite honestly not sure...should know after a couple days 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thanks
> 
> The case will be here tomorrow. I can't complain on price either. Complete with case and all I have right around $400 in the little sucker. That's with everything coming new  from Newegg except the cpu and hsf. I had the hyper 212+ laying around and the cpu I bough a month or so ago used for like $125. It's purring right along at 4.2. vrm are just bearly warm so it should be good.


Nice 
That's about what I spent on mine, I think, but it's using the PSU out of an old HP and has no case 
And $400 is right about what I spent on the new 2P....let's see how they fare vs each other


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Nice
> That's about what I spent on mine, I think, but it's using the PSU out of an old HP and has no case
> And $400 is right about what I spent on the new 2P....let's see how they fare vs each other




for some reason can't find deals on good cheap stuff local here. Everyone wants 4 to $500 just for a Phenom II quad core rig.


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2014)

980X cpu here for $240

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/core-i7-980x-6-cores-12-threads-and-wd-purple-5tb.207771/


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> 980X cpu here for $240
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/core-i7-980x-6-cores-12-threads-and-wd-purple-5tb.207771/


Just saw it. I may have to think about that.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> for some reason can't find deals on good cheap stuff local here. Everyone wants 4 to $500 just for a Phenom II quad core rig.


Well this was purchased largely from [H].....


Norton said:


> 980X cpu here for $240
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/core-i7-980x-6-cores-12-threads-and-wd-purple-5tb.207771/


Quite a good price given what I usually see them at...although the Westmere CPUs are getting a bit long in the tooth.  A 2.93GHz hex for $100 is still quite a bargain, but at $240, Ivy Bridge starts to make more sense...


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Ion, do you have any ES processors running in those Z400s of yours? A HP employee on the HP forums claims the BIOSes don't have the ES microcodes in them for them to work.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

xvi said:


> Hey Ion, do you have any ES processors running in those Z400s of yours? A HP employee on the HP forums claims the BIOSes don't have the ES microcodes in them for them to work.


Moscow is running an ES X5670:






St_Petersburg is just a regular W3503 (gonna buy a six-core X56x0 at some point, but I don't have $100 to spare ATM after building Budapest):





Speaking of Budapest.....happily crunching away on the shelf.  Sure does kick out a lot of heat


----------



## Nordic (Dec 5, 2014)

I wonder if you could find a middle ground on those power saving options. Where it doesn't throttle you below 2.6ghz but still save some power. I guess that doesn't matter to you though.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

james888 said:


> I wonder if you could find a middle ground on those power saving options. Where it doesn't throttle you below 2.6ghz but still save some power. I guess that doesn't matter to you though.


Well, it would be nice to have it a bit cooler in here...and stop blowing the circuit breaker 

That's a good suggestion...I'll take a shot after exams to see if I can figure out something.


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, it would be nice to have it a bit cooler in here...and* stop blowing the circuit breaker*
> 
> That's a good suggestion...I'll take a shot after exams to see if I can figure out something.



*Not good!!!*..... a circuit breaker is a protective device and not made for continuous resetting. Each time a circuit breaker trips it gets a little weaker* until it is eventually useless. If you've tripped/reset that breaker more than a dozen times you can just about bank on that breaker being 10% weaker than a new one- it *will* get progressively worse from there.
* I have some small breakers at work that I have to throw away after 4 or 5 trips. The bimetallic element suffers from metal fatigue and the contacts get scorched and pitted.

Highly recommend you drop your total load on that circuit by at least 10% before you start losing stuff!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 5, 2014)

Indeed, undo an OC or two on your machines or shut off a few.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Not good!!!*..... a circuit breaker is a protective device and not made for continuous resetting. Each time a circuit breaker trips it gets a little weaker* until it is eventually useless. If you've tripped/reset that breaker more than a dozen times you can just about bank on that breaker being 10% weaker than a new one- it *will* get progressively worse from there.
> * I have some small breakers at work that I have to throw away after 4 or 5 trips. The bimetallic element suffers from metal fatigue and the contacts get scorched and pitted.
> 
> Highly recommend you drop your total load on that circuit by at least 10% before you start losing stuff!!!


Didn't realize it behaved like that.
My earlier message made things sound far worse than they actually were--it's only actually blown twice.  After yesterday, I moved two of the i5s to another circuit (about 280w total or slightly over 10%)--should be safe now 

Thank you very much for the warning


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Didn't realize it behaved like that.
> My earlier message made things sound far worse than they actually were--it's only actually blown twice.  After yesterday, I moved two of the i5s to another circuit (about 280w total or slightly over 10%)--should be safe now
> 
> Thank you very much for the warning



Once or twice is one thing... some folks treat breakers like light switches. If it's starting to become a more common issue then worry about it more.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2014)

My Internet dropped out today and I've no idea why.  Of course, Comcast doesn't know what's going on either. A guy is supposed to be coming tomorrow to see what's up, but it appears to be the modem; cable for TV works, router works, modem directly to pc doesn't work even after a reset 

So that sucks


----------



## twilyth (Dec 5, 2014)

Time to see if you can hack a neighbor's wifi - j/k.

They might be doing you a favor though if they have to replace the modem.  I had my last one for several years and it was using an outdated version of DOCSIS. Thee newest version seems to be 3.1 and is only about a year old so if you get a new modem, you might see better speeds.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just unplug the damn thing @manofthem and take it to the office and get another one. At least you will have your internet back tonight?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2014)

The wife now is going to exchange it, but I'm not hopeful. This modem/router combo was just replaced in July, so it's only a few months old (assuming it was new when I got it)  and when I got it then, the issue wasn't even with the old modem, it was the service somehow or outside configuration. 

So I'm depending on it not getting fixes and being with Internet for the day and night. We still have the appointment tomorrow so if it doesn't get fixed, the guy should fix it tomorrow. 


And I don't think anyone around has open WiFi but then again my pcs don't have WiFi adapters. I couldn't try to tether my phone's service but then again I don't know how to do that either


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> The wife now is going to exchange it, but I'm not hopeful. This modem/router combo was just replaced in July, so it's only a few months old (assuming it was new when I got it)  and when I got it then, the issue wasn't even with the old modem, it was the service somehow or outside configuration.
> 
> So I'm depending on it not getting fixes and being with Internet for the day and night. We still have the appointment tomorrow so if it doesn't get fixed, the guy should fix it tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Tethering is pretty easy to setup (using the _EasyTether_ app.)... it's free to setup for basic internet access and $10 for the full version


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> Once or twice is one thing... some folks treat breakers like light switches. If it's starting to become a more common issue then worry about it more.


It happened once at the beginning of the semester and once yesterday when I added the extra ~275w of the 2P....but that's it.  Otherwise I've done a decent job of juggling things on multiple circuits.


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2014)

For Android, I liked FoxFi for tethering.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2014)

My android phone I use no app for tethering. I just plug it in a go. Or set it as a hotspot.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

Matt if you need a WiFi adapter let me know--I have several USB ones I'm not using ATM.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 6, 2014)

I just swapped PSU's on the Opty 6180se server and the difference is amazing.

Old PC P&C Silencer 750 Mark IV draws 863 watts at the wall(old 80+ Bronze) and the fan runs @80%+/-

New EVGA Supernova G2 1000 draws 767 watts at the wall(80+ Gold) and can't even sense the fan except for warm exhaust.....simply silent
Did a little math and at .11/kwh I will save $95/year on electric if I ran 24/7/365. That money saved would buy a few extra Brews!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

100W is quite a lot....that's equivalent to an extra Ivy i7! 
I hate to think of what the not-even-80+ PSUs I have are doing to electricity demand.

In other news, the dual-6238 system seems to be doing 10.5k PPD.  Very preliminary results, but not too bad.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> 100W is quite a lot....that's equivalent to an extra Ivy i7!
> I hate to think of what the not-even-80+ PSUs I have are doing to electricity demand.
> 
> In other news, the dual-6238 system seems to be doing 10.5k PPD.  Very preliminary results, but not too bad.


We *STILL* cannot view your rigs in Free-DC . Oh well, just have to keep surveying GoBuuku's rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We *STILL* cannot view your rigs in Free-DC .


Watcha gonna do? Ban me?


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I just swapped PSU's on the Opty 6180se server and the difference is amazing.
> 
> Old PC P&C Silencer 750 Mark IV draws 863 watts at the wall(old 80+ Bronze) and the fan runs @80%+/-
> 
> ...



I intend to do the same with my 4P- replace the old Silverstone 1000w with a Seasonic 1000-1200w platinum psu. I expect to go from 560w to 450w or so


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Watcha gonna do? Ban me?


Not a bad idea...,but..... "two wrongs don't make a right". I understand you wanting to create a certain "mystique" around your farm, but I thought the team was all about sharing. Just my 2 cents.....carry on.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not a bad idea...,but..... "two wrongs don't make a right". I understand you wanting to create a certain "mystique" around your farm, but I thought the team was all about sharing. Just my 2 cents.....carry on.


Well, the actual reason I did so was that it was irritating scrolling through a list of 100+ systems on the Free-DC page.  I didn't realize that anyone else actually checked it, and I do my statistics-viewing mostly on the WCG site.

I'm happy to open it up again when the WCG page comes out of "Statistics Updating" tonight if you'd like. 

I'd rather not be banned, anyways.  And then I might have to take my 100k+ PPD over to XS or IBM RTP or whatnot....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Matt if you need a WiFi adapter let me know--I have several USB ones I'm not using ATM.


I bought a few off of ebay for like $4 shipped I use on the windows rigs. Now the linux rigs get linksys use adapters as they work right out the gate. No drivers to play with. Would like to find like a 20 port switch for cheap. 



Also I have an ideal swirling around in my head on a crunching wall. Lol


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I bought a few off of ebay for like $4 shipped I use on the windows rigs. Now the linux rigs get linksys use adapters as they work right out the gate. No drivers to play with. Would like to find like a 20 port switch for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have an ideal swirling around in my head on a crunching wall. Lol


Might be able to get you a 16pt switch if you're interested....I got mine (a 10/100, nothing fancy) for $20-25 (forgot exactly) a year and a half ago locally.  IIRC you're in Virginia, right?, so shipping should be pretty cheap.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the actual reason I did so was that it was irritating scrolling through a list of 100+ systems on the Free-DC page.  I didn't realize that anyone else actually checked it, and I do my statistics-viewing mostly on the WCG site.
> 
> I'm happy to open it up again when the WCG page comes out of "Statistics Updating" tonight if you'd like.
> 
> *I'd rather not be banned, anyways*.  And then I might have to take my 100k+ PPD over to XS or IBM RTP or whatnot....



Here ya go.... 






Now back to drama free forum'ing....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Might be able to get you a 16pt switch if you're interested....I got mine (a 10/100, nothing fancy) for $20-25 (forgot exactly) a year and a half ago locally.  IIRC you're in Virginia, right?, so shipping should be pretty cheap.


Yea in Va. Let me know what you find bud and a price. 10/100 is fine. Its just for crunchers and my project in my head of a 10 to 12p 80 to 96 thread monstrosity.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 6, 2014)

The way Free-DC does the host displays is nice for people who either haven't been around forever like some of us or people who haven't had dozens of rigs.  But it's definitely a pain in the ass when you go to look at someone that has had scores and scores of machines over the years.  You have to sift through row after row after row of all zeros to try to pick out the active rigs.

It would be fine if they gave you the option to sort on one of the columns but you can't even do that.  You just have to take the default sort order.  At least with boincstats, inactive rigs scroll off after a couple of weeks.  

I can understand that the additional overhead of sorting might be too much for a small operation like bok's, but I think they should at least segregate active and inactive rigs.  That should be a pretty easy change to make I would think.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yea in Va. Let me know what you find bud and a price. 10/100 is fine. Its just for crunchers and my project in my head of a 10 to 12p 80 to 96 thread monstrosity.


Sure thing---first opportunity I'll have to check is likely Thursday but I'll see what exists.  Price would likely be in the $20-25 range + shipping from Raleigh.


twilyth said:


> The way Free-DC does the host displays is nice for people who either haven't been around forever like some of us or people who haven't had dozens of rigs.  But it's definitely a pain in the ass when you go to look at someone that has had scores and scores of machines over the years.  You have to sift through row after row after row of all zeros to try to pick out the active rigs.
> 
> It would be fine if they gave you the option to sort on one of the columns but you can't even do that.  You just have to take the default sort order.  At least with boincstats, inactive rigs scroll off after a couple of weeks.
> 
> I can understand that the additional overhead of sorting might be too much for a small operation like bok's, but I think they should at least segregate active and inactive rigs.  That should be a pretty easy change to make I would think.


Yeah, that's true.  I really like how on BOINCStats you can sort by any metric you like and just display the active ones....make sit much easier to keep track of.  And it lists right out-in-the-open the CPU, so for those of us with way too many it's easier to see which is which.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Sure thing---first opportunity I'll have to check is likely Thursday but I'll see what exists.  Price would likely be in the $20-25 range + shipping from Raleigh.


sounds great


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I just swapped PSU's on the Opty 6180se server and the difference is amazing....
> Did a little math and at .11/kwh I will save *$95/year* on electric if I ran 24/7/365. That money saved would buy a *few *extra Brews!!!



I like that!! A few...

$95 is a bit more than a few, in these parts! Hell, I could, if I wanted, spend around that for a round at this dive bar. I have done it in the past.

Now I only *buy* rounds for the folks that reciprocated, with a drink for me at some point. ( Sometimes over a month later!)

Anyways, I am just rambling...


* edit* I really do know how to spell. Typing after two Whisky's...(Yes, I spelled it correctly)...requires an edit!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 6, 2014)

Not crunching related, but I have some Nosgoth closed beta keys if anyone is interested. Free to a cruncher or folder. Its a fun game. let me know.

edit: The codes are going quick


----------



## twilyth (Dec 6, 2014)

I went to look at the hex core rig last night night really late and noticed that the screen saver didn't seem to be showing any work.  I'd noticed that earlier in the day too but didn't think much of it and it's one of the 2 rigs that doesn't show up on boinctasks. 

when I looked, it seemed like the partition was out of space.  I'd only allocated 60 gig for some reason.  So I had to trim the partition after it, create a new one, move everything and then expand c: into the spare space.  What a pain in the butt.  Fortunately it didn't take that long.

But wow, what a difference a day makes.  I only got a little over 2k points out it over the past 16 hours or so and who knows how long it was down for.  Probably at least a day or so before I noticed it judging from my numbers.

It's almost like this machine is cursed.  I pretty much gut it to get it working again only to run out of disk space?  Are you f***ing kidding me?  And then it's not even a legit space problem but just a partitioning issue that's existed from day one.  There's got to be a voodoo doll somewhere in the shape of this computer and someone keeps sticking pins in it.  Whoever you are, just cut it out!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, I'm sure that I could find a space for it in Ion's Home for Broken Computers


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I went to look at the hex core rig last night night really late and noticed that the screen saver didn't seem to be showing any work.  I'd noticed that earlier in the day too but didn't think much of it and it's one of the 2 rigs that doesn't show up on boinctasks.
> 
> when I looked, it seemed like the partition was out of space.  I'd only allocated 60 gig for some reason.  So I had to trim the partition after it, create a new one, move everything and then expand c: into the spare space.  What a pain in the butt.  Fortunately it didn't take that long.
> 
> ...


Wasn't ME!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wasn't ME!!


I don't really expect anyone to admit to this, but I know the "technology" is out there.  






All I'm asking is that you gently take the doll and put aside for a few years - maybe someplace cool and dry if possible.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I don't really expect anyone to admit to this, but I know the "technology" is out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how you found that picture, so fast.. But yea, awesome find!  

And, No, it is not my picture nor, would I do anything detrimental to a Teammate Cruncher, here on TPU. I consider all of you as my Friends, including the newbies with the double, triple, postings...angry responses...It's all good. This place generally calms most flamers, even before Moderation! 

But let me warn you, DO NOT POST IN FRENCH!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2014)

Ya ass post in french you get insta ban. Then taken behind the wood shed.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ya ass post in french you get insta ban. Then taken behind the wood shed.


Mais pourquoi?  C'est terrible!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Mais pourquoi?  C'est terrible!


BAN!!!!!!!!

Vilain!!

Ooops, broke my own advice!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 6, 2014)

At least it's not Belgian . . . oh, wait


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I don't really expect anyone to admit to this, but I know the "technology" is out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just write "XS" on it and we'll call it good.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I don't really expect anyone to admit to this, but I know the "technology" is out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That's fantastic!




Arjai said:


> But let me warn you, DO NOT POST IN FRENCH!!





Arjai said:


> BAN!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vilain!!
> 
> Ooops, broke my own advice!



 these made me laugh


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> Not crunching related, but I have some Nosgoth closed beta keys if anyone is interested. Free to a cruncher or folder. Its a fun game. let me know.
> 
> edit: The codes are going quick



You might want to start a separate thread for this bro. It is already kind of lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Wasn't sure to post this here. Spank me later, if you must. Maybe, spank is the wrong word, I would hate for any of you to be arrested. 






That Horse looks like it is trying NOT to laugh!!


P.S. I think this may be an Ass, not a Horse...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Mais pourquoi?  C'est terrible!



Je suis d'accord!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wasn't sure to post this here. Spank me later, if you must. Maybe, spank is the wrong word, I would hate for any of you to be arrested.
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> That *DONKEY* looks like it is trying NOT to laugh!!


Fixed


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Je suis d'accord!


Ich habe vergessen, dass du bist Kanadier....bist du von Quebec?

Franzoisch, schreklich Sprache..... 


jk


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Franzoisch, schreklich Sprache

WTF is this?


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Norton said:


>


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


>


not at you...

non-english followed by j/k = *anarchy!*


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> not at you...
> 
> non-english followed by j/k = *anarchy!*


Hast du ein Problem mit mein Deutsch?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Hast du ein Problem mit mein Deutsch?


Yea!

I got slapped for this behavior!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Spank me later, if you must. Maybe, spank is the wrong word, I would hate for any of you to be arrested.



Yea right, if any of us came to your house and spanked you they would not be arrested. You would like it to much to call the police.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

LOL ^


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 7, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Hast du ein Problem mit mein Deutsch?



"Hast du ein*es* Problem mit mein*em* Deutsch?"

I could be wrong a bit too, though.



Arjai said:


> Yea!
> 
> I got slapped for this behavior!!



Indeed.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> "Hast du ein*es* Problem mit mein*em* Deutsch?"
> 
> I could be wrong a bit too, though.
> 
> ...


You're probably right.  My German is no good.  But the Captain has asked us to keep it English-only, so let's do so


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2014)

I managed to get a _very_ good deal on an ES X5650 on [H], so I have another 10 threads coming later this week (2T W3503 -> 12T X5650)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay, quick question for the team; what kind of PPD would a i7-4771 get? Keep in mind that the 4771 puts out the same clocks as a stock 4770K chip. 3.5ghz. They really aren't an overclocking chip as they have the locked multiplier.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, quick question for the team; what kind of PPD would a i7-4771 get? Keep in mind that the 4771 puts out the same clocks as a stock 4770K chip. 3.5ghz. They really aren't an overclocking chip as they have the locked multiplier.


Here's my i7-4770 system, which runs WCG basically round the clock with very little interruption: http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3117815
I'd imagine that a 4771 should be basically the same.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2014)

basically 7 yo 8K PPD. That is about what I figured. Thanks bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> basically 7 yo 8K PPD. That is about what I figured. Thanks bro.


Two dozen+ systems means that basically any HW people want an estimate on, I can just point them to one of mine 
You never responded to my PM about Heat feedback,


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know if it has an impact on PPD, but just clocked my 2133mhz ram at 2400mhz 1.65v, same timing: 11-13-13-31-1T. can't get to 2666, event at 2T, but I will try to lower CAS now


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I don't know if it has an impact on PPD, but just clocked my 2133mhz ram at 2400mhz 1.65v, same timing: 11-13-13-31-1T. can't get to 2666, event at 2T, but I will try to lower CAS now


I doubt it'll help a noticeable amount--I've noticed no statistically significant difference from more/less or faster/slower RAM.


----------



## xvi (Dec 8, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I managed to get a _very_ good deal on an ES X5650 on [H], so I have another 10 threads coming later this week (2T W3503 -> 12T X5650)


I clicked "Thanks" on this post, but I just want you to know I did it very begrudgingly. 

Edit: For clarity, I'm looking for basically those exact processors.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Two dozen+ systems means that basically any HW people want an estimate on, I can just point them to one of mine
> *You never responded to my PM about Heat feedback,*



Crap, your right bro. I will shoot ya back the PM tonight after work.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> I clicked "Thanks" on this post, but I just want you to know I did it very begrudgingly.
> 
> Edit: For clarity, I'm looking for basically those exact processors.



You too could start a WTB thread on [H] and be offered great deals 
If that's too much trouble, they're regularly available for right at $72 on Ebay...in fact there are several ATM.  A bit more than I paid for my Extra Spicy one, but not bad.  IMO, the X5650s are a pretty solid deal....mine was 40% less than an X5670 for a CPU that's 9% slower.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 8, 2014)

If you get this error when attaching WCG to BOINC ver. 7.4.27:


```
-1 missing or bad parameter: email_addr
```

do the following:

1. Go into your WGC profile ( Settings > Profile on the WCG page) and look for your account key.
2. Have boinc running and open a command prompt with administrator privileges (Win key, type cmd, right click and select "Run as administrator")
3. On the command prompt, go to your Boinc install folder ( C:\Program Files\Boinc in W7/8)


```
cd c:\program files\boinc
```

4. Run the following command:


```
boinccmd.exe --project_attach www.worldcommunitygrid.org youraccountkey
```

After that WCG should be attached to your Boinc client.


----------



## xvi (Dec 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> If you get this error when attaching WCG to BOINC ver. 7.4.27:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I've had this problem myself. Solutions are either revert to an older version or exactly what's above. As an alternative, I _think_ you can set up allow_gui_rpc (or add IP and password to appropriate files) and add accounts from an old client with the new server software. Not sure on that one though.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> If you get this error when attaching WCG to BOINC ver. 7.4.27:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Good post.  

I just had this happen to me last week. After some googling, I found exactly what you posted, and it worked.  

Some more info about it here


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 8, 2014)

I got that while setting up my 3770K cruncher yesterday. Only thing I got while goggling was this link http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/lookup_account.php and a post on Seti@home. 

I thought that maybe my WCG profile was incomplete or something but I didn't find anything. Then I noticed that the boinc folder had the boinccmd.exe and thought about trying that.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I got that while setting up my 3770K cruncher yesterday. Only thing I got while goggling was this link http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/lookup_account.php and a post on Seti@home.
> 
> I thought that maybe my WCG profile was incomplete or something but I didn't find anything. Then I noticed that the boinc folder had the boinccmd.exe and thought about trying that.



It took me a while to find help on Google, and when I finally did, it was in the form of a blog post, which redirected to that WCG link I posted earlier.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 9, 2014)

My windows 10 crunching install broke. Have to do a complete reinstall of some os.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like GoBuuku finally got his 200k point day.  Insane!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2014)

Yup.  Noticed that too.  Big move from yesterday, very nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Yup.  Noticed that too.  Big move from yesterday, very nice.


And 77k ahead of where I am


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> And 77k ahead of where I am


Need...

Moar...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2014)

200K. Simply incredible. @[Ion] , I hope to include you in that club shortly. Keep acquiring those rigs!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 200K. Simply incredible. @[Ion] , I hope to include you in that club shortly. Keep acquiring those rigs!


Yeah I'd love to hit 200k, but that's a while off.  I've already basically doubled my output over the last four months, so I'm still content.
Even with cheap Xeon hex and Sandy i5 setups, hitting 200k would be an expensive proposition.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 9, 2014)

There's a German enterprise being super saiyan that created a WCG account 12 days ago and they're already at 43.5M WCG points.
They do 4M a day!
Take a look: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=954072

Damn that's a lot of points!


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2014)

I was going to wait to get more hardware before I introduced it, but I'll just do it now. Latest crunching rig coming online now. HP Z600, X5570, 2.93GHz QC w/HT. Pics in spoiler below.
It'll be crunching as soon as it gets Linux, which may be tonight.



Spoiler: CPU-z/GPUz Screencap + Crossfire test


----------



## Nordic (Dec 9, 2014)

What do the 5800's do? Idle? Game? Fold?


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Need...
> 
> Moar...





Spoiler: CLARKSON, YOU INFINITE PILLOCK!











Side note, there's a racing sim I like that has the Atom 500. I wish I could compare it to real life, but at least in the sim, it's dreadfully fun.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll have my new Haswell i7, a little A8- 3850 online this coming weekend. It will be nice to be contributing something again.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> I'll have my new Haswell i7, a little A8- 3850 online this coming weekend. It will be nice to be contributing something again.


Cool.  I never did check back in on your WTB thread but it looks like you got yourself outfitted pretty well, congrats.  You are hereby awarded honorary pie.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone running WCG on prebuilt laptops. I'm considering crunching on my i7 lappy too, but I'm a little concerned about heat. It's not really in a place where I can run a fan on it all day. Thoughts?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone running WCG on prebuilt laptops. I'm considering crunching on my i7 lappy too, but I'm a little concerned about heat. It's not really in a place where I can run a fan on it all day. Thoughts?


Yeah I am--what model do you have?  I have lots of laptops going:
- Thinkpad T410
- Thinkpad W520
- Thinkpad E440
- Dell Latitude E5410
- HP Elitebook 2540P

The W520 feels like it's going to burn a hole through whatever surface it's sitting on, but that's at least partially the fault of the always-on nVidia GPU in it.  The others do just fine so long as they get some airflow


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah I am--what model do you have?  I have lots of laptops going:
> - Thinkpad T410
> - Thinkpad W520
> - Thinkpad E440
> ...


 
I'll have to check the model number when I get home. It's a 3 yr old HP Pavillion DV7, I think. This lappy just sits at a desk in the kitchen, like a desktop replacement, basically meaning it's one of the laptops in the house that the kids can't wander around with.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't use a laptop but I know that their small heatsinks and pipes can be real dust magnets, especially if you have pets.  If you don't feel like popping off the back to check on the fan/hs status, I'd run boinc at something less than 100% capacity and monitor the temps regularly.  Also set to not run unless the machine is idle so there's no chance it interferes with whomever is using it at the time.  Those things will cut into productivity but should guarantee uptime and happy family members.

edit:  also probably want to set it not to run on battery power.


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2014)

*11th place* is just around the corner....







Will we make it there today?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not sure it's still fun if you can just roll over them like that.  It feels like we ought to poke them or something first.

'Is it alive?' 'I don't know, touch it.' 'No, you touch it.'


----------



## theonedub (Dec 10, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone running WCG on prebuilt laptops. I'm considering crunching on my i7 lappy too, but I'm a little concerned about heat. It's not really in a place where I can run a fan on it all day. Thoughts?



I ran WCG on a few of my notebooks a couple years ago. Without something like a cooling pad, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2014)

twilyth said:


> 'Is it alive?' 'I don't know, touch it.' 'No, you touch it.'





Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2014)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone running WCG on prebuilt laptops. I'm considering crunching on my i7 lappy too, but I'm a little concerned about heat. It's not really in a place where I can run a fan on it all day. Thoughts?


I had it running on a Dell Latitude 6420 for a while (i3).  I kept the back propped up a little bit to increase the airflow, but it was in the basement where my office is, and where it's cooler than the rest of the house.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey team, I am seeing some really great deals here. http://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap
I saw a c2quad for $20 and some i5's for under $100.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 10, 2014)

Might have to stop my main rig from crunching. Why? Because I have to convert VHS to AVI or MVK (whatever haha) and I got like over 300 to do. I will try first on the laptop to see the quality VS my computer. Might be ok with laptop (USB VHS to USB HDD).

If so, I will stop BOINC on this rig for a couple of days/weeks

:/


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2014)

Shame that this "guy" (Data Center) didn't pick the right team before testing their new toy  http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=954072


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Shame that this "guy" (Data Center) didn't pick the right team before testing their new toy  http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=954072


!!!!

Is it just me or is FreeDC showing yesterday's midday results rather than today's on some pages?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> !!!!
> 
> Is it just me or is FreeDC showing yesterday's midday results rather than today's on some pages?



I'm thinking Free-DC is funky... We lost our badges


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Shame that this "guy" (Data Center) didn't pick the right team before testing their new toy  http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=954072


At four million PPD, it would be amazing to have him, but I really don't mind which team he joins.  So long as the Science is done, I really don't care where.

If USPS would get their act together, I'm really itching for that other Xeon hex....


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm thinking Free-DC is funky... We lost our badges


Crap! Your right. What the?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Crap! Your right. What the?



It happens when there's some issue with Free-DC since they're linked, but it usually gets resolved within a day's time or thereabouts.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2014)

Yup--back again!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone got hit with these gargantuan 12 hour MCM and OET VUs? I was wondering why my 3770K had posted only 721 points this morning and found all the cores tasked with those


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone got hit with these gargantuan 12 hour MCM and OET VUs? I was wondering why my 3770K had posted only 721 points this morning and found all the cores tasked with those


Got a beta the other day on my 4.4 GHz
BETA_ OET1_ 0000307_ xEBGP-OM_ rig_ 1011_ 5--  4790K   Valid  17.74 / *17.78* 17.1 / *17.1*

Yes at least the MCMs are getting longer. I don't see any OETs.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Got a beta the other day on my 4.4 GHz
> *BETA_ OET*1_ 0000307_ xEBGP-OM_ rig_ 1011_ 5--  4790K   Valid  17.74 / *17.78* 17.1 / *17.1*
> 
> Yes at least the MCMs are getting longer. I don't see any OETs.


There you go--it's a beta for the OET project


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> There you go--it's a beta for the OET project


Don't see any new ones I meant. This one is from the 7th. I had 8 OTEs (non-beta) in total. They were a bit more generous than the one I showed (1 point per hour) and a bit longer than 2 hours each.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 11, 2014)

... THE FUCK???? 






How long would it take on a Duron?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2014)

I can't even imagine how bad it would be on the Duron--but here's Danzig, my Atom D510:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2014)

@james888 , still interested in Avoton?  ASRock 10% off sale at NE
4 core actually 5% off with a $20 MIR
8 core


----------



## Nordic (Dec 11, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @james888 , still interested in Avoton?  ASRock 10% off sale at NE
> 4 core actually 5% off with a $20 MIR
> 8 core


I am but less so that there is some more performance data out there. I don't put trust in cpubenchmark.com but it would put this in c2750 in the same performance catagory as an i3 2100 when back then I was thinking it might performe closer to a low i5. Right now I am trying to find a good deal on a great folding gpu and being picky about it, and wondering if I can wait till january for the 960/960ti and see if those would suit my needs.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 11, 2014)

Damn, for some reason my 3770K was stuck at x11 even though boinc is running with max CPU at 100% (default option) and power options were set to Max performance  It was working fine before.

Disabled SpeedStep for the time being and now the WU ETAs are back to normal. Should be posting 5K soon.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 11, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Damn, for some reason my 3770K was stuck at x11 even though boinc is running with max CPU at 100% (default option) and power options were set to Max performance  It was working fine before.
> 
> Disabled SpeedStep for the time being and now the WU ETAs are back to normal. Should be posting 5K soon.


Good luck man. 26 hrs is a bit extreme for one wu.


----------



## xvi (Dec 11, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @james888 , still interested in Avoton?  ASRock 10% off sale at NE
> 4 core actually 5% off with a $20 MIR
> 8 core


Cheaper at Amazon, 8 core.

Performance looks decent per watt, but that's about it.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> Cheaper at Amazon, 8 core.
> 
> Performance looks decent per watt, but that's about it.


When this first came out I did some estimations of performance based on what benchmarks I could find. I was estimating ~4000 ppd which for that low of wattage would be exceptional so I wanted one to play with. They were/are too expensive too. Now that there has been more benchmarks it looks more like ~2250 ppd. For that low of wattage that is pretty good, but not as good as I was thinking. That isn't that far off from my celeron g1620 though. These are still guesstimates because the one guy who has done WCG work with a c2750 has ran for weeks but does not return any wu's.


But I just got myself a gtx 970 for gaming folding so I will be selling some 750ti's shortly.

If anyone is curious I got a zotac 970 amp extreme on a newegg open box sale for cheaper than any other 970. This model is has stock boost clocks of 1355mhz and is one of the most expensive 970's normally. I was hoping to get something cheaper but decided to snag the deal.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2014)

MadShot, check your PMs about the network switch you were talking about.

@t_ski no luck finding you a decent S775 board today--I can try again next week if you want?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Back on the Crunching path. just been busy with the Sears Tech Position


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

The X5650 is apparently waiting in the mailbox...certainly a very good incentive to get this history essay done 
That and I snagged another of the SFF HPs I like so much....now up to five once I get it set up.  While individually their PPD isn't great, together they match the Quadsocket system, so that's cool.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2014)

Sigh. Newegg sent my 970 to the wrong address. I sometimes get my packages shipped to my old address that is over 100 miles away. Happens at Random. I don't know where they get that old address. I have talked to paypal and newegg both about it. Really annoying.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

Bah that's awful 

St_Petersburg is up and going on the new CPU:






As is Leipzig.  Should be an ~8k PPD boost between the two


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> Sigh. Newegg sent my 970 to the wrong address. I sometimes get my packages shipped to my old address that is over 100 miles away. Happens at Random. I don't know where they get that old address. I have talked to paypal and newegg both about it. Really annoying.



Well somewhere you should be able to delete that address from their systems.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> When this first came out I did some estimations of performance based on what benchmarks I could find. I was estimating ~4000 ppd which for that low of wattage would be exceptional so I wanted one to play with. They were/are too expensive too. Now that there has been more benchmarks it looks more like ~2250 ppd. For that low of wattage that is pretty good, but not as good as I was thinking. That isn't that far off from my celeron g1620 though. These are still guesstimates because the one guy who has done WCG work with a c2750 has ran for weeks but does not return any wu's.




My J1900 is doing around 1300-1400 PPD on Linux currently. So an 8-core Avoton would probably do somewhere around 2500-3000 PPD.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2014)

An example of how crappy my craigslist is:



Spoiler: Craigslist ad



*Dell R710 Server - $2450 (Los Angeles)*





Dell R710 Server, 2x Intel 2.8ghz quad core processors, 2x 300gb & 4x 1tb drives, 24gb RAM, redundant power supplies, Exchange Server 2013 & Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard Fresh Software Reinstall, copy of reinstall .iso and activation key included. No CAL'S required for these OEM versions of Windows SQL or Exchange.
Processor

Intel® Xeon® processor 5500 and 5600 series
Six-core Intel® Xeon® 
Quad-core Intel® Xeon®
Operating System

Microsoft® Windows Server® 2012
Microsoft Windows Server 2012 Essentials
Microsoft Windows® Small Business Server 2011 

ASK FOR VINNY!



First of all, this is posted for a location well over 1000 miles from Los Angeles. Second, $2450 for a dual quad core lga1366 server! Didn't Ion just put together something like that for under $300. Then it says to ask for Vinny. Nothing against, Vinnies but it just sounds stereotypical. The sheer distance I am from this server makes me think it was a spam bot too.


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> An example of how crappy my craigslist is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Ion's had quite that much memory or drive space and it takes a bit of luck to get something that inexpensive.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> I don't think Ion's had quite that much memory or drive space and it takes a bit of luck to get something that inexpensive.


Correct, my dual-LGA1366 quad has 12GB RAM (6x2GB) and a 160GB laptop drive 
And I did get pretty lucky--PSU was very cheap + soldering, case was nearly free, Stinger gave me a good deal on the drive, and whatnot.  But still, close to $2500 is _insane_.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 12, 2014)

Main rig down all am and half pm. Boo forgot to fire Boinc back up after last nights game session.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> An example of how crappy my craigslist is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah wtf. Just got mine for $150 with monitor and keyboard. Half the ram but I guess that doesn't really matter for our purposes. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2014)

Doesn't CL stand for Cuckoo's Lair?
http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/4786923340.html


----------



## theonedub (Dec 13, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My J1900 is doing around 1300-1400 PPD on Linux currently. So an 8-core Avoton would probably do somewhere around 2500-3000 PPD.



I was looking @ Avotons, too. Interesting that the J1900 is putting out 1400PPD, did you see how much that was pulling from the wall by chance?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> @t_ski no luck finding you a decent S775 board today--I can try again next week if you want?



Sure - thanks.  I still haven't found a board I'd want for the price I want.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 13, 2014)

theonedub said:


> I was looking @ Avotons, too. Interesting that the J1900 is putting out 1400PPD, did you see how much that was pulling from the wall by chance?



Unfortunately, I don't have a power meter.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 13, 2014)

james888 said:


> An example of how crappy my craigslist is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell I put a dual Hex core 1366 together for less then $600.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just thought I would let you guys know, I will be bringing my file server back to school with me in January that has a Sandy or Ivy Bridge pentium in it, and will use it to start crunching for TPU WCG again. Its not much, but i figured id use it a bit for something other then just sitting there when im not messing around with files.

I want to get a used quad core 1155 chip for it at some point.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2014)

My numbers will be down a bit for a few days. I have to shut down one system for awhile while I configure that awesome Kreij #5 rig and get it ready to give to the daughter. 
Once I get it configured and set up, the other rig will be fired back up and my numbers will actually be gaining in the long run.  
She doesn't know it yet, but it will be crunching 24/7 as well. 






MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just thought I would let you guys know, I will be bringing my file server back to school with me in January that has a Sandy or Ivy Bridge pentium in it, and will use it to start crunching for TPU WCG again. Its not much, but i figured id use it a bit for something other then just sitting there when im not messing around with files.
> 
> I want to get a used quad core 1155 chip for it at some point.



Every little bit always helps bro!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just thought I would let you guys know, I will be bringing my file server back to school with me in January that has a Sandy or Ivy Bridge pentium in it, and will use it to start crunching for TPU WCG again. Its not much, but i figured id use it a bit for something other then just sitting there when im not messing around with files.
> 
> I want to get a used quad core 1155 chip for it at some point.


Awesome! 
Nothing like free electricity to make for some crunching goodness


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> My numbers will be down a bit for a few days. I have to shut down one system for awhile while I configure that awesome Kreij #5 rig and get it ready to give to the daughter.
> Once I get it configured and set up, the other rig will be fired back up and my numbers will actually be gaining in the long run.
> She doesn't know it yet, but it will be crunching 24/7 as well.



I like that idea right there 


I'm having a little difficulty on my main rig.  Since last night, it's been acting funky, almost like it's infected with something.  I did a system restore earlier, but that didn't work.  I've done a few scans today: file system, malwarebytes, panda av, windows defender...  A few little things popped up and subsequently killed, so time will tell if the problem is gone.  However, I don't think it's over yet...

Things seem to have gotten a little better, but one thing remains: ccleaner can't seem to clean out IE History.  I don't even use IE, but when it gets to that point, it just sits and sits, then eventually freezes.  very weird.  Just uninstalled ccleaner so maybe reinstallation will help.

Eh, gotta love pc issues 



edit: ccleaner reinstall didn't resolve it; still craps out.  Control Panel won't open, just a blank screen.  My Computer is doing the same thing again, nothing shows when it's opened.  I read that it was related to Network Discovery, and while I've tried turning that on and off, issues are still there.  

I'm thinking about wiping it all out, but it's going to have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay @manofthem this is what you do brother

Download, update, and run SuperAntiSpyware: http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html    Very awesome program

Download and run Combofix: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/combofix/ *Very important note; do not run Combofix if your running Windows 8/8.1!!!
*
Keep us updated Matt!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 15, 2014)

I am just at the end of this semester of school and took a nutrition class, and now I understand what folding in a computer computation stand point is after the protein unit. Main reason why I want to crunch 24/7 now. I actually know what the hell it means by folding proteins


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay @manofthem this is what you do brother
> 
> Download, update, and run SuperAntiSpyware: http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html    Very awesome program
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy 

Downloaded and running the first one, but I'm skipping the second since I'm on 8.1.

Sucks because I got so mad so I went ahead and uninstalled all my games, programs, stuff, backed up documents and some random things to the hdd.  Now I'm planning on wiping the system and reinstalling, resting a bookable usb drive right now on my other pc. Agh, so mad because I don't even know what started this.


Edit: scan just finished and found nothing. Bah

Edit 2: reinstalling Windows 8 currently, disappointed to say the least


----------



## m&m's (Dec 15, 2014)

Using MBAM, did you do a threat scan or a custom scan? If you did a threat scan, do a custom scan and check every options and drives. If it finds nothing, your safe.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 15, 2014)

I use Kaspersky with MBAM.  I would get the licensed version of MBAM so that you can run scheduled scans and updates.  You do need to tweak both since I don't think either will scan for rootkits by default, just as an example.  And for Kaspersky, it doesn't use the highest heuristic level by default.  Plus MBAM has some protection features you can enable.

If you shop around you can get both for a pretty good price.  I'm not sure but I think I got Kaspersky for 3 PCs for 3 years for around $150.  That sounds like a lot but it really isn't considering what it can save you and the fact that it's one of the best av's out there.  MBAM is way cheaper.  Try Retailmenot for coupons or just search each with the word discount or coupon and the site will be one of the first hits.  Costco is also a good bet especially at this time of year.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2014)

m&m's said:


> Using MBAM, did you do a threat scan or a custom scan? If you did a threat scan, do a custom scan and check every options and drives. If it finds nothing, your safe.



I did the full scans, not the custom ones.  It didn't find anything, but it's all good because I already reinstalled.  Now it's off to update windows, download updates, try the Omega driver again...stuff like that.  Still sucks though, reintsalling everything takes forever for me, i hate doing it.



twilyth said:


> I use Kaspersky with MBAM.  I would get the licensed version of MBAM so that you can run scheduled scans and updates.  You do need to tweak both since I don't think either will scan for rootkits by default, just as an example.  And for Kaspersky, it doesn't use the highest heuristic level by default.  Plus MBAM has some protection features you can enable.
> 
> If you shop around you can get both for a pretty good price.  I'm not sure but I think I got Kaspersky for 3 PCs for 3 years for around $150.  That sounds like a lot but it really isn't considering what it can save you and the fact that it's one of the best av's out there.  MBAM is way cheaper.  Try Retailmenot for coupons or just search each with the word discount or coupon and the site will be one of the first hits.  Costco is also a good bet especially at this time of year.



I'll take a look around over the next few weeks and see if I can find a deal.  I haven't run any AV in a long time, but it may be nice to get something agian.


However, i'm not convinced it was a virus; it may have been some other software issue, something may have gotten screwed up or something.  It just wasn't worth it to try to figure out anything more at that point, less headache to reinstall..  I won't get it all done tonight, but still, I should have BOINC running again.... I hope


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2014)

Once the PC is up and running, make an image backup so if it happens again you'll have an easy time restoring.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Once the PC is up and running, make an image backup so if it happens again you'll have an easy time restoring.



Indeed so, very good advice.  I thought I had done that before, but apparently I was mistaken; I did look for a backup but all I could find was a backup from my other pc. 

And can you believe MS makes you update Win 8 w/ 100+ updates before being able to update to 8.1?  I never realized that before but thought it was silly.

And no boinc tonight. Left 8.1 downloading and I'm off to bed, another terrible day tomorrow at work


----------



## xvi (Dec 15, 2014)

When I see malware and/or issues:


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2014)

xvi said:


> When I see malware and/or issues:




Speaking of funny a$$ animated clips, this is a real old one from the original Counter Strike days. Funny as hell!


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2014)

That clip was good right until the end- I live too close to Newtown, CT


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2014)

I have been seeing some server racks for 4u/2u/1u servers or what not on my craigslist. It would be cool to get one and fill it. One can dream.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 16, 2014)

I will wind down starting this weekend for the holidays. Gonna be back on full force on January.  

The 3770K is throwing good numbers but I don't think I'll get the 5K I was hoping for, maybe I'll try Linux later and see how they compare. Still, it seems that W10 offers more performance than 8.1, specially on the FPU front:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> If you get this error when attaching WCG to BOINC ver. 7.4.27:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Got this again, not sure why.  So I came here to get this info and fix my issue


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2014)

So, what's the consensus on HyperThreading these days? Is ~130% the performance worth 150% the price as far as WCG is concerned? I know the difference is moot as far as gaming is concerned.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 17, 2014)

I thought that virtual cores where very close to actual in terms of performance with WCG - and that was as of a couple of years ago.  I'm sure things have improved by now. 

I searched host stats on boinstats and found this AMD 6274 Interlagos based server - http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/1980163

It averages about 12kppd with 32 cores.  The chip was introduced in Nov 2011.  The Xeon 2687w I have has 32 threads and averages about 16k ppd.  It was introduced about the same time - Q1 2012.  

There is a difference in clock speeds though.  The 6274 tops out at about 2.5ghz when running more than 8 cores while the 2687w has a max turbo speed of 3.8 ghz or about 50% faster.  So I guess if you take 50% of 12k and subtract that 6k from the 16k you would get about 10k.  That implies that the Xeon's virtual cores are about 83% as effective as the Interlagos' physical cores.

Of course these are just rough estimates and both chips are nearly 3 years old.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2014)

great post @twilyth !!!
I suppose a person could check the PPD difference between an i5-4670K and an i7-4770K to get an idea as well. They are newer chips and might shed some more light on this. 
I myself have often pondered this same question.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 17, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> great post @twilyth !!!
> I suppose a person could check the PPD difference between an i5-4670K and an i7-4770K to get an idea as well. They are newer chips and might shed some more light on this.
> I myself have often pondered this same question.


Oh . . . D'oh.  Yeah.  I'm not sure why it didn't occur to me to compare HT vs non-HT intel chips.  For some reason I keep thinking that all of their chips have HT even though I'm constantly reminded that they don't.

Didn't there used to be charts that plotted ppd on WCG by host type?  I hate to go and start picking ones at random.  There used to be a spreadsheet that someone maintained where you could list your machine, the clock speed, ppd and some other information and it was really easy to get an idea of average performance.  Does anyone know if that still exists?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2014)

I thought I read @Norton saying it was about 10%. I am really unimpressed with the ppd from hyperthreading compared to overclocking from when I had a 4770k.


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> *I thought I read @Norton saying it was about 10%*. I am really unimpressed with the ppd from hyperthreading compared to overclocking from when I had a 4770k.



I don't think it was me?

I would tend to say around 30-40% boost for hyperthreading with a similar boost for Linux (depending on workload and architecture)

My 2600k (stock) and i7-970 (3.6Ghz) get around 7k ppd- both run with hyperthreading on and are running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (not sure what they would get for ppd with hyperthreading off and/or in Windows)


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2014)

I recall HyperThreading bringing about a 30% bonus for SETI@Home back in the Pentium 4 days and seem to recall seeing that ~30% number generally holding true in the newer processors. If WUs can keep cores fed these days, I don't see HT bringing much improvement. Assuming the respective i5 and i7s overclock about the same, the only difference would be the 6MB L3, in which case I don't think it'd be worth trading a large stack of cash for a large stack of cache. (See what I did there?)

My main concern is that with Skylake on the horizon (and also being LGA1150 and Z97 compatible), the Devil's Canyon processors won't hold their value. I was going to say I'll just go for an old Ivy or something, but I didn't realize those are a different socket.
If there's not much BOINC performance to be had with HT and if the value won't hold once Skylake hits, the i7s don't sound too sensible.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Oh . . . D'oh.  Yeah.  I'm not sure why it didn't occur to me to compare HT vs non-HT intel chips.  For some reason I keep thinking that all of their chips have HT even though I'm constantly reminded that they don't.
> 
> Didn't there used to be charts that plotted ppd on WCG by host type?  I hate to go and start picking ones at random.  There used to be a spreadsheet that someone maintained where you could list your machine, the clock speed, ppd and some other information and it was really easy to get an idea of average performance.  Does anyone know if that still exists?


Boincstats stopped updating the CPU stats around two years ago. A shame since my E8400 was doing so well.  The one E8400 I have running now does around 700 PPD per core @ 3.6 Ghz. If a HT CPU should be anywhere close to that I should get 9333 PPD on my i7 970 @ 4 GHz. I get 5700 PPD on 11 threads so 6630 PPD on 12. That is roughly 50 % less or core times 0.7. Facit a HT CPU can/will yield 70% more than a non HT CPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> get around 7k ppd


Then what am I doing wrong?  2600K @ 4.2 under Mint is averaging 6255.  My 2600K @ 4.4 W7 system, that's also Folding, so therefore is only using 7 threads is averaging 5872.  The only thought I have is that I am pushing CEP because I'm behind (must have run times even, ya know) with CEP. (currently only accepting work from CEP, UGM and OET)
@xvi I was seeing about 2000 ppd more for my OC'd i7's than I was for my i5-3450.
I would like to see someone put up 2 identical systems, at the same time, running the same profile, one with i5 and one with i7 and see what the real differences are, including electrical usage.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 17, 2014)

xvi said:


> I recall HyperThreading bringing about a 30% bonus for SETI@Home back in the Pentium 4 days and seem to recall seeing that ~30% number generally holding true in the newer processors. If WUs can keep cores fed these days, I don't see HT bringing much improvement. Assuming the respective i5 and i7s overclock about the same, the only difference would be the 6MB L3, in which case I don't think it'd be worth trading a large stack of cash for a large stack of cache. (See what I did there?)
> 
> My main concern is that with Skylake on the horizon (and also being LGA1150 and Z97 compatible), the Devil's Canyon processors won't hold their value. I was going to say I'll just go for an old Ivy or something, but I didn't realize those are a different socket.
> If there's not much BOINC performance to be had with HT and if the value won't hold once Skylake hits, the i7s don't sound too sensible.


I guess I tend to focus mainly on multisocket server chips which I assume all have HT.  I think there are some single socket Xeons that don't but I dont' recall seeing MP chips that don't.

Anyway, I'm curious about Skylake.  I haven't really kept up with the tech and I need to get back into that to some extent, so what makes it so special as compared to Haswell.  I know from wikipedia and couple of other articles that it's a die shrink but I didn't see anything about performance improvement.  I noticed that it will have an on-die GPU with multiple EUs but unless those can be used for crunching, I'm not sure what makes the chip worth waiting for.  Thanks.


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I would like to see someone put up 2 identical systems, at the same time, running the same profile, one with i5 and one with i7 and see what the real differences are, including electrical usage.


That's pretty much what I was hoping someone else had already done, an apples to apples, clock to clock, i5 vs i7 BOINC shootout. Help me buy one of the processors and I'll tell you.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 17, 2014)

mmm... 70% seems like too much. I don't crunch on it anymore but I recall my i5 @ 3Ghz netting ~4K and my 3770K does 5K w/HT and a 500Mhz advantage per core.


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I guess I tend to focus mainly
> on multisocket server chips which I assume all have HT. I think there are some single socket Xeons that don't but I dont' recall seeing MP chips that don't.


My dual LGA771 Xeons do not have HyperThreading. AFIK, no LGA771 Xeons do. I think the more recent Xeons are pretty much HT only though.


twilyth said:


> Anyway, I'm curious about Skylake. I haven't really kept up with the tech and I need to get back into that to some extent, so what makes it so special as compared to Haswell. I know from wikipedia and couple of other articles that it's a die shrink but I didn't see anything about performance improvement. I noticed that it will have an on-die GPU with multiple EUs but unless those can be used for crunching, I'm not sure what makes the chip worth waiting for. Thanks.


I don't think we'll see performance numbers any time soon since the release date is speculated to be pretty far away. Wasn't Devil's Canyon the die shrink? Won't Skylake be Intel's "Tock" cycle? I thought we'd see a new architecture. GPU side, I heard we'll see Iris Pro.



TRWOV said:


> mmm... 70% seems like too much. I don't crunch on it anymore but I recall my i5 @ 3Ghz netting ~4K and my 3770K does 5K w/HT and a 500Mhz advantage per core.


Judging by those numbers, it's about a 7% increase per clock.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2014)

Looking at my i5's, a 2500k @4ghz on linux and a 3570k @4.6ghz on windows, on boinc stats I get an average credit of 4800ppd. I game quite a bit on the 3570k' or else it would be higher. Like today the 3570k got 5542 ppd according to boincstats. When I had my 2500k @4.8ghz on linux it was getting a bit over 7k ppd if I remember correctly.

I5 2500k's have been going for $125 on that reddit link I posted way back.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 17, 2014)

@xvi Yeah, it's a tock cycle but a die shrink from Haswell - that's what I meant.  14nm from what I read.  But it looks like it's also delayed from some recent articles I saw.  Looks like Q4 of 2015 - http://www.itworld.com/article/2842...release-of-skylake-generation-processors.html

We're getting to the point where die shrinks are going to become increasingly problematic.  At least that's what I read a couple of years ago.  You're starting to get into the range where you need to worry about quantum effects like tunneling.  I wasn't sure when they might start hitting that but I've seen some comments that said around 10nm.  But maybe they're having some issues already.  Although Broadwell doesn't seem to be delayed, so maybe it's just issues with the new architecture.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

Kinda quiet tonight.  Guess everyone is out shopping.  I'm a little bummed that Colbert will be off the air as of tomorrow.  [sigh]


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Kinda quiet tonight.  Guess everyone is out shopping.  I'm a little bummed that Colbert will be off the air as of tomorrow.  [sigh]



I've been quiet since I assume the team doesn't want to hear about my pc issues or my wife's baby issues 


But...

The wife is complaining of pain in the ribs, not sure what's going on. The doctor the other day said the baby is breached so kicking in the ribs is ruled out, but her main doctor said the baby wasn't breached and that pain is normal. Doctors... they know what's going on 



Anyway, got my main rig back installed welland boinc running. My 4790 rig has been hit and miss because I just got an xbox and have been messing with that (on the same outlet as the pc and share an ethernet so I've been using only one at a time).


And I don't want to mention alcohol because I don't want to rub anyone the wrong way... Kai....


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, finding a good doctor is rough.  But breach vs not breach - seems bizarre they can't figure that one out.  They've heard of ultrasound right?  LOL.  These aren't the kinds of doctors that have a bone through their nose or something (j/k  ).

You're electrical issues remind me of my place.  I can use either the microwave, digital toaster oven, Keurig or espresso machine since they're on one circuit.  The other circuit has a toaster, vacuum hot water dispenser and counter top dishwasher.  I keep the dispenser at 175F for tea so I only need to worry about that when I boil a full batch, otherwise it stays hot mostly on its own.  And the dishwasher is pretty small so that's never been an issue.  Canadian brand - Danby.  Love that thing.


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> *You're electrical issues remind me of my place.*  I can use either the microwave, digital toaster oven, Keurig or espresso machine since they're on one circuit.  The other circuit has a toaster, vacuum hot water dispenser and counter top dishwasher.  I keep the dispenser at 175F for tea so I only need to worry about that when I boil a full batch, otherwise it stays hot mostly on its own.  And the dishwasher is pretty small so that's never been an issue.  Canadian brand - Danby.  Love that thing.



At my Grandmother's house you have to shut off the kitchen light to use the microwave!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> At my Grandmother's house you have to shut off the kitchen light to use the microwave!



Hey, that sounds like this POS that I live in.  My computer room, the bedroom, and the living room are all on the same.....................Frigging 15 amp breaker.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

I got a little gizmo to try to map my outlets to breakers but it doesn't seem to work.  You're supposed to plug it into the outlet and then put the sensor over each breaker and its supposed to indicate which one the transmitter is connected to.  Probably did something wrong.  Should probably dig it out and try again at some point.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 18, 2014)

My mothers house have 3 circuits for general power, but they're wired through a 3-phase circuit breaker, so if one of the circuits overload, all of them gets turned off.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Then what am I doing wrong?  2600K @ 4.2 under Mint is averaging 6255.  My 2600K @ 4.4 W7 system, that's also Folding, so therefore is only using 7 threads is averaging 5872.  The only thought I have is that I am pushing CEP because I'm behind (must have run times even, ya know) with CEP. (currently only accepting work from CEP, UGM and OET)
> @xvi I was seeing about 2000 ppd more for my OC'd i7's than I was for my i5-3450.
> I would like to see someone put up 2 identical systems, at the same time, running the same profile, one with i5 and one with i7 and see what the real differences are, including electrical usage.





xvi said:


> That's pretty much what I was hoping someone else had already done, an apples to apples, clock to clock, i5 vs i7 BOINC shootout. Help me buy one of the processors and I'll tell you.





xvi said:


> Judging by those numbers, it's about a 7% increase per clock.


Okay so.
Home pc. 3770k 4.3 o/c h.t.
Work pc 3570 3.8 stock turbo non h.t.
I landed over the last 13 days boinc points.
632 for the I7 3770k and 629 for the I5 3570
Omg? I use both randomly so I guess the best time to get some more accurate #'s is challenge time or over the holidays I need a week of little to no usage for both. But I didn't expect it to be "that" close.
Edit: I will stock the 3770k with turbo on to be fair.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

james888 said:


> I5 2500k's have been going for $125 on that reddit link I posted way back.



I've been thinking about swapping out the i3 2100 for a 2500k, but I've been waiting for a nice deal to come around.  By the time I'm ready, I may find a nice price on a 3570k.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My mothers house have 3 circuits for general power, but they're wired through a *3-phase* circuit breaker, so if one of the circuits overload, all of them gets turned off.



???? "3-phase?" 

I am to assume your not in the US? Usually 3 phase is set to 277 volt and above in the US.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I've been thinking about swapping out the i3 2100 for a 2500k, but I've been waiting for a nice deal to come around.  By the time I'm ready, I may find a nice price on a 3570k.


They seem to be going for $150ish. Really though, these are great high performance per dollar with low wattage crunchers.


I am leaving for the holidays apparently, and decided to bring some movies and other files on my flashdrive. 8gb of files transferred in 1.3 minutes with usb 3. 0. Gosh I love those little blue ports.


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> ???? "3-phase?"
> 
> I am to assume your not in the US? Usually 3 phase is set to 277 volt and above in the US.



All sorts of power out there... USA, in general, goes from 110v single phase up to 480v 3 phase


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 19, 2014)

Here it's ~400v if you run phase to phase and ~230v if you run phase to neutral.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 19, 2014)

Higher voltage means fewer amps to get the same power/wattage so it's considered safer - is that how it works?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Higher voltage means fewer amps to get the same power/wattage so it's considered safer - is that how it works?


Had never considered that question.  Found this:
http://www.straightdope.com/columns...lectricity-not-240-like-the-rest-of-the-world


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Had never considered that question.  Found this:
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns...lectricity-not-240-like-the-rest-of-the-world


Tempting to reply to this 110 V thread but I pass


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2014)

You guy's are offending my "Caveman Ancestry" with all this talk of electricity and such......can we go back to Alcohol please...????


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 19, 2014)

looks like i have to get a new case for the X41 as it has 140mm mounting holes.  Looking at the Corsair 760T, if anyone has any other ideas http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=6_111&bsort=0&brand=0&price=0&location=KING feel free to chime in, just keep in mind that i have a E ATX mobo and need a 140mm fan mount (rear pref. )  It kinda has to be Canada Computers as its the only place i can spend that much cash (ie. no CC or PayPal)


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2014)

I like the Fractal Define XL and Arc XL cases but everyone has their own tastes.....

*note- you should be able to use a mid-tower with 8 expansion slots rather than a full tower (CM HAF XM for example)


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You guy's are offending my "Caveman Ancestry" with all this talk of electricity and such......can we go back to Alcohol please...????


See now we are back on my turf


----------



## theonedub (Dec 19, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> looks like i have to get a new case for the X41 as it has 140mm mounting holes.  Looking at the Corsair 760T, if anyone has any other ideas http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=6_111&bsort=0&brand=0&price=0&location=KING feel free to chime in, just keep in mind that i have a E ATX mobo and need a 140mm fan mount (rear pref. )  It kinda has to be Canada Computers as its the only place i can spend that much cash (ie. no CC or PayPal)



There has to be some sort of rad box or fan adapter that will let you use the 120mm mount. I don't think you'd be sacrificing much in terms of cooling performance and the cost would undoubtedly be cheaper.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2014)

XFX TS Series 550W 80 PLUS Bronze PSU $26 after MIR til 12/21


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm on target to hit my 60 million stone by Christmas so I'm going to send some cpu cycles over to the Kreij account for awhile- just the FX-8350 rig for now but that may change 

*Anyone care to join me?*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2014)

I just check temps on a couple of my rigs and realized just how happy they are.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 20, 2014)

The basement seems to be a chilly spot in your place!! Perfect for a WCG Farm to Crunch away happily!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2014)

LOL @ThE_MaD_ShOt . How cold is it where you live???


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2014)

I picture all of the rigs huddling together for warmth like penguins.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry about the last few days--I've been trying to transfer into a new program at school and basically every waking hour has been spent studying/practing my C and Java skills.  But, good news is, the test was yesterday and turns out I got in 
I'm home for break now, and with it, slightly reduced PPD.  The 2720QM is imminsely loud in an otherwise quiet room, so it's only going part-time.  Regrettably, it'll be retired in a couple weeks; my internship to IBM is coming to a close and they'll want their laptop back.  The systems I've loaned out to friends also seem to be a bit lower, as expected.  But I still have 218 threads up and going at school, and an i3-2100 here


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2014)

So I finely retrieved my gtx 970 package sent to my old address about 100 miles away for no good reason. I open the box and there is an amd radeon flyer with the 970. How funny is that.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ......can we go back to Alcohol please...????



Yes, please 

Just tried these 2:










And I have to say that I'm very pleased.  

The Kru 82 was good with decent flavor for a vodka and a finish that wasn't too rough.  The Blysk was an anniversary gift, and it was really good; it had flavor and a very smooth finish, so I've decided it'll compliment my favorite Tito's nicely.




Norton said:


> I'm on target to hit my 60 million stone by Christmas so I'm going to send some cpu cycles over to the Kreij account for awhile- just the FX-8350 rig for now but that may change
> 
> *Anyone care to join me?*



Sure thing, I can do that.  Just stopped new tasks on the main rig, so I'll add that over by tomorrow.  I'll try to add the i3 too (maybe I can swing the other i7 instead, but I don't want to lose my badge or my star again... took forever to get them back )


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2014)

Here you go 





Just another flavored Ethanol. This one is about 130 proof


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope.  It's probably denatured so that you puke your guts out if you try to consume it.  Old winos know every trick in the book so any cheap source of ethanol almost certainly has a denaturing agent.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

@Norton ok ok point taken, no more 



twilyth said:


> Nope.  It's probably denatured so that you puke your guts out if you try to consume it.  Old winos know every trick in the book so any cheap source of ethanol almost certainly has a denaturing agent.



Good to know!  In case I'm ever in the need of a fix, I will refrain from hand sanitizer lol

On a side note, my daughter loves playing with hand sanitizer, and shes especially loves to spill it everywhere!


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @Norton ok ok point taken, no more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful- that stuff is *EXTREMELY* flammable with an invisible flame and no smoke!

Light some up in safe conditions and you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Careful- that stuff is *EXTREMELY* flammable with an invisible flame and no smoke!
> 
> Light some up in safe conditions and you'll see what I'm talking about



I will do that tomorrow, it sounds fun! 

Also makes me think of this...


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, good point.  I just looked it up and ethanol has a flash point of only 61F.  Of course that's the minimum temp that it can form a combustible vapor but still, not something to play with I would think especially if there are going to be any open flames in the general area like candles or a fireplace.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2014)

From today until saturday-ish I will be at my parents and therefore Darwin will be off completely. After that it will be back to daytime crunching.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL @ThE_MaD_ShOt . How cold is it where you live???


The high has been in the low 40's and drops to the low 20's at night. I turned the heat off in the basement and have 2 windows open LOL. it's not super cold or anything in the basement. I'm comfortable in a t-shirt down here. 11 rigs keeps it from getting to cold.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm getting really tired of these *missing or bad parameter: email_addr *errors!  This is the third time I've had to do it manually


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2014)

New Project! 



Spoiler











Not feeling that great but hope to have it running by tomorrow at some point....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 20, 2014)

theonedub said:


> There has to be some sort of rad box or fan adapter that will let you use the 120mm mount. I don't think you'd be sacrificing much in terms of cooling performance and the cost would undoubtedly be cheaper.



found this on the egg and someone is using it for a x40 http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...oduct&RandomID=112666719322022020141220072943

Just need to get a prepaid CC and order it, $23 to my door


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm getting really tired of these *missing or bad parameter: email_addr *errors!  This is the third time I've had to do it manually


This is why I'm still using BOINC 7.2 on all of the installs I'm doing.  Yes, it's old, but as near as I can tell it still works fine, and doesn't give those errors.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry yall i been busy with the new job. Tomorrows my bday aswell lol. Ill have the rig running today.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> This is why I'm still using BOINC 7.2 on all of the installs I'm doing.  Yes, it's old, but as near as I can tell it still works fine, and doesn't give those errors.



It's funny because other people don't get the issue. @Norton hasn't had it happen, but I've had it on both Win 7 and 8 now. 

Maybe if it happens again, I'll go to a slightly older version like you said.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm on target to hit my 60 million stone by Christmas so I'm going to send some cpu cycles over to the Kreij account for awhile- just the FX-8350 rig for now but that may change
> 
> *Anyone care to join me?*


Iv'e had mintcruncher1 working for Kreij since the 5th of November. 361 results returned. Man it's a beast.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yes, please
> 
> Just tried these 2:
> 
> ...



I'm drinking a bit of sparkling wine over the Holidays (apparently you can't call it champagne unless the grapes come from Champagne, France). Not much of a drinker at all, but it pairs well with the food and doesn't get you 'faded' unless you seriously over indulge. At ~$30 a bottle it doesn't break the bank either


----------



## twilyth (Dec 21, 2014)

I normally just get Korbel since they always have that at Costco for like $10-15 but for something in the $30 range, try Veuve Clicquot yellow label.  I haven't bought champagne in a while so not sure how much prices have changed but it used to be in the $30-40 range.  I think it still is and it's always highly rated.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2014)

I usually drink Andre Extra Dry when I'm in the mood for something "sparkling". $8/bottle and it's got a good kick to it, but shit kinda goes downhill after the 2nd bottle.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Been drinkin jack n coke. Bar serves em strong. Got busy with other stuff. Ill try to run rig for whole day tomorrow


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2014)

might have an NZXT 810 Switch for $60 today, if i can score this then i will use this case for the x41


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> might have an NZXT 810 Switch for $60 today, if i can score this then i will use this case for the x41



 *$60?!* Definitely a great price!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> *$60?!* Definitely a great price!!!


its missing a HDD cage


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 21, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> its missing a HDD cage


Still though. That's easily fixed. Nice find A.I.G.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2014)

SHOULD be a done deal, just waiting for confirmation for pickup 

Update: its MINE!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi gangWait it just said I was the 1000.000th do I win a prize from the wiz?
I still say more than


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 21, 2014)

Mike!!! Good to see ya brother!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 22, 2014)

I know this may get taken out of here but I just had to share this amazing 15 year old guitarist playing the solo cover for Pink Floyd's 'Comfortably Numb'

http://laughingsquid.com/15-year-ol...solo-cover-of-comfortably-numb-by-pink-floyd/

Simply stunning!!!!! 

Also check out the other two solo's that are linked there as well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2014)

(US) If you're considering a dedicated box for WCG, you might want to take a look at this for $320 after $50 MIR:
HP Elite 8200 [Microsoft Authorized Recertified] Small Form Factor Desktop PC with Quad Core Intel Core i5-2400 3.1GHz (3.4Ghz Turbo), 4GB RAM, 250GB HDD, DVDROM, Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (US) If you're considering a dedicated box for WCG, you might want to take a look at this for $320 after $50 MIR:
> HP Elite 8200 [Microsoft Authorized Recertified] Small Form Factor Desktop PC with Quad Core Intel Core i5-2400 3.1GHz (3.4Ghz Turbo), 4GB RAM, 250GB HDD, DVDROM, Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit



Also with the right parts selection you can build a fx8350 setup through newegg for right at $400 minus hdd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> minus hdd


$15 Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AABS 160GB 2MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive
Don't forget the $1 promo code.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> $15 Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AABS 160GB 2MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive
> Don't forget the $1 promo code.


There you go, complete cruncher for $414. Just add ubuntu and rock out


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 23, 2014)

Got an 80GB HDD from a Toshiba DVD/RW+HDD recorder found in the sidewalk. And people ask me why I always carry a portable screwdriver set  Works fine.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I know this may get taken out of here but I just had to share this amazing 15 year old guitarist playing the solo cover for Pink Floyd's 'Comfortably Numb'
> 
> http://laughingsquid.com/15-year-ol...solo-cover-of-comfortably-numb-by-pink-floyd/
> 
> ...


I've seen her before and I'm amazed at her ability to recreate. She is a true virtuoso, but can she play anything original?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 23, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've seen her before and I'm amazed at her ability to recreate. She is a true virtuoso, *but can she play anything original?*



Good point and question Buck. I have to wonder if she has the ability to compose as well. If she actually does then the future for her will be amazing.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi guys, just saying that my new little one has joined the world today, a precious little princess. 



Spoiler












It's been a terribly long day, and I hope we get some sleep tonight... But we know that's not going to happen.


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hi guys, just saying that my new little one has joined the world today, a precious little princess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Papa!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 23, 2014)

Congratulation Matt 


manofthem said:


> ...and I hope we get some sleep tonight... But we know that's not going to happen.


Nope, not for about 20-25 years


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hi guys, just saying that my new little one has joined the world today, a precious little princess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!
I jokingly say that you spend the first two years teaching them to walk and talk and the next 16 telling them to sit down and shut up.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 23, 2014)

Children are sort of like cats . . .

OK, they're really not.

I got nothing.  But btw, congratulations. 

edit:  no, wait a minute, I take that back, they do have something in common.  Some restaurants don't allow children OR small animals.  Ha!  I knew there was a connection if I just dug deep enough.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh wow that is frigging awesome @manofthem !!!!!!!!!          

A huge congratulations brother!!!!!!!!

On the lighter side; that baby must look much more like your wife.........Way to cute to look anything like you..........Bhahahaha


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hi guys, just saying that my new little one has joined the world today, a precious little princess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bud. This has to be about the most precious Christmas gift you guys could get.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2014)

OMG, Congrats @manofthem ! Do you have a name for the little one yet?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind and funny words! 



BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, Congrats @manofthem ! Do you have a name for the little one yet?



It took us a while, but we finally settled on Carly.  Strangley enough, I've only known 1 other Carly growing up, a girl in school, and she was pretty awesome, so I liked the name. Wife liked it too so we settled


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2014)

Was someone looking for a test bench?
Danger Den Torture Rack: http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/4816930887.html
Shipping would be no fun....


----------



## Arjai (Dec 23, 2014)

I still have not gotten ANY OET WU's!!

WTF?

It's been over a week, Time wrote a story, along with a handful of other pubs. How is it that I, as in ME, the dedicated Cruncher that I, MEANING me, am can't get even one of them?

Are all the newbies, that read the story and stated Crunching because of it getting any OET's? The reason they started this?

There is no effing way I, meaning ME, will ever just quit all but one project in order to get some WU's, for whatever reason. So, that means I, meaning ME, will be totally left out of the loop?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I still have not gotten ANY OET WU's!!
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


I've had 18 of them so far.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hi guys, just saying that my new little one has joined the world today, a precious little princess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations! 

Plus close enough to Christmas to bundle birthdays!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Was someone looking for a test bench?
> Danger Den Torture Rack: http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/4816930887.html
> Shipping would be no fun....



Actually @Paulieg is currently looking for an open case. That's a good price on that. 
Shipping wouldn't be all that bad. They disassemble if I recall correctly.


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Actually @Paulieg is currently looking for an open case. That's a good price on that.
> Shipping wouldn't be all that bad. They disassemble if I recall correctly.



Spotswood tech stations are a little pricy but they are pretty nice! 

http://richchomiczewski.wordpress.com/tech-station-landing/

@Paulieg check them out!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 24, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I still have not gotten ANY OET WU's!!
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


This is a major screw up for WCG and this has been pointed out on the main forum.  First of all, people are going to go to WCG expecting that they will be downloading OET work units.  But there is no easy way for people to select just one project.  We take this procedure for granted but for a newcomer, it's fairly complicated.

So imagine you're a new user and you see all of these other projects on your machine - everything BUT OET.  You're going to be pissed.  And as a second point, this doesn't seem to be an issue of devoting a profile just to OET.  I have one server that has 24 threads and my phone with 4 both set to only OET.  I haven't checked the server but I'm only getting FAAH on my phone.  Plus every profile includes OET and altogether I have over 90 threads and I'm only at bronze for OET - just barely.  So these wu's aren't flowing.  That's a problem.

Now add to that there has been virtually no communication from WCG on this issue in weeks as far as I can tell.  They admitted weeks ago that the project was off to a slow start but that it would be fixed in short order.  I guess in typical WCG fashion, that will mean months rather than days or weeks.

To be fair, maybe some of the issues have to do with the researchers organizing it, but that doesn't excuse the lack of communication.  And it's not going to fix the permanent damage to the image of WCG done in the minds of people going there solely for the ebola project.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 24, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hi guys, just saying that my new little one has joined the world today, a precious little princess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Matt. She looks very healthy. I'm willing to bet she wont mind keeping her Father awake. After all that is her only job for now.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 24, 2014)

Off topic but if you want to watch the interview, Sony put it online.  You can watch it via Youtube movies, Xbox or Google Play - or wherever else you can find it (cough, cough).


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2014)

I haven't gotten any OET that I know of either. Doesn't matter much to me though... I don't mind which projects I run.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 26, 2014)

Back again and crunching, albeit a little earlier than expected.



manofthem said:


> Hi guys, just saying that my new little one has joined the world today, a precious little princess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2014)

It seems I'll be upgrading. The Q6600 will be replaced with an i5 2400 sometime soon. I'm not 100% sure, but I think I can run it at 3.8GHz.

With that said, I may be able to cobble together a second computer basically to run WCG on. The Q6600 will become a dedicated cruncher. I have AMD parts I was considering replacing the Q6600 with, but the i5 will undoubtedly blow it out of the water. I'm not sure but I may be able to bring that system online too... so I would have (hopefully) a 3.8GHz i5 2400 crunching (most of the time, I do gaming and some video transcoding), the Q6600 (depending on how things go, maybe 2.4GHz stock, or 3GHz, or 3.2GHz), and possibly an Athlon II x4 630, which will chug along at 2.8GHz, but most likely on some flavor of Linux.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 27, 2014)

hat said:


> It seems I'll be upgrading. The Q6600 will be replaced with an i5 2400 sometime soon. I'm not 100% sure, but I think I can run it at 3.8GHz.
> 
> With that said, I may be able to cobble together a second computer basically to run WCG on. The Q6600 will become a dedicated cruncher. I have AMD parts I was considering replacing the Q6600 with, but the i5 will undoubtedly blow it out of the water. I'm not sure but I may be able to bring that system online too... so I would have (hopefully) a 3.8GHz i5 2400 crunching (most of the time, I do gaming and some video transcoding), the Q6600 (depending on how things go, maybe 2.4GHz stock, or 3GHz, or 3.2GHz), and possibly an Athlon II x4 630, which will chug along at 2.8GHz, but most likely on some flavor of Linux.


That line of Athlons are good overclockers and run cool. At least my 620 @2.9ghz did. The only difference between the 630 and 620 is a 200mhz clockspeed difference. If you need a GPU for the dedicated rig, I might be able to help in a month or two.


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a GT720 and a 9500GT I can use with them.

Come to think of it I can't use the Athlon anyway, unless it will go in whatever motherboard was being used with the DDR3 I pulled from it. I'll have to find out. My motherboard won't fit in that case. If it won't take the Atlhon x4 there's some sort of dual core in it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 27, 2014)

hat said:


> It seems I'll be upgrading. The Q6600 will be replaced with an i5 2400 sometime soon. I'm not 100% sure, but I think I can run it at 3.8GHz.
> .



3.6 is all I could get it to do in a Gigabyte Z68 board. No idea what it'll do in the H67 board your getting.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey team, I just found a 8 port kvm switch on my local craigslist for an exceptional price. I would probably use it with only 3 computers, but it still would be nice to not have to move the mouse/keyboard and monitor to each computer. I have never used a KVM before and I can't seem to find how they connect to each computer.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> Hey team, I just found a 8 port kvm switch on my local craigslist for an exceptional price. I would probably use it with only 3 computers, but it still would be nice to not have to move the mouse/keyboard and monitor to each computer. I have never used a KVM before and I can't seem to find how they connect to each computer.



Usually they have a cable set that comes with the KVM switch. If its an older one, then it would have a pair of PS2 cables that attach to the PS2 mouse and keyboard ports on the computer. Usually in that version it will have the monitor DSub that attaches to the video output.

The problem with these older ones like the example, is many motherboards now don't even have the PS2 connectors or they will only have one. Also most of the newer video cards don't even have the DSub connector.

That type of KVM switch is pretty much obsolete any more.

Put a link to that sale man. That would really help in know if it is even worth buying LOL.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

This is all the information I have


Spoiler






			
				Craigslist Ad said:
			
		

> Up for sale is a Black Hawk 8-port Rack KVM Switch that is in great shape feel free to make me an offer or ask me any questions





			
				Email Communication said:
			
		

> Yes it does support ps2 keyboards but it has PS/2 plugs for the mice but you can always buy adapters. It uses VGA ports to connect to each computer.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2014)

We used to have quite a few PS/2 KVMs around, but we started using PS/2 to USB adapters for the servers that needed them.  These worked very well:





Trendnet I believe.  And you can always use a D-sub to DVI adapter for video cards that don't have VGA ports on them.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

I am not so concerned about how a mouse and keyboard connect to the kvm. I have about 8 dvi to vga adapters so that is not a concern. I just don't understand how the kvm connects to, in this case, up to 8 computers. I know  you press a button to switch between but it must be connected to each computer first.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2014)

The ones I've seen take a standard VGA cable from the KYM to the monitor, and the mouse and keyboard plug into the KVM.  The cables that go to each computer are sometimes proprietary, and have all the signals bundled on one cable, then they split off at the end.  It would help to know the brand and model (I'm not familiar with the one in the picture), but it's probably only one connection at the KVM side for each PC, with the PS/2 cables splitting out from the VGA on the PC side.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

It looks like my form of posting it hid the rest of the quote, only showing the picture. Here is the full ad.
This is all the information I have


Spoiler












Up for sale is a Black Hawk 8-port Rack KVM Switch that is in great shape feel free to make me an offer or ask me any questions
[/QUOTE]


			
				Email Communication said:
			
		

> Yes it does support ps2 keyboards but it has PS/2 plugs for the mice but you can always buy adapters. It uses VGA ports to connect to each computer.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2014)

That's better 

Take a look at this ebay listing to see what the back of this unit probably looks like:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAWKING-TEC...rg=20140602152332&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=201191104261

If the cables are not included with this KVM, you could probably end up spending a lot more on cables than on the KVM itself.


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 3.6 is all I could get it to do in a Gigabyte Z68 board. No idea what it'll do in the H67 board your getting.


Did you try adding any voltage?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> That's better
> 
> Take a look at this ebay listing to see what the back of this unit probably looks like:
> 
> ...


I will ask if cables are included. In that picture I see 9 vga ps/2 mouse and keyboard holes. I still don't see how it connects to the computer. A proprietary cable of some sort?

Edit: Thats an 8 port kvm. So you plug your keyboard and mouse into one of them, and then plug a vga mouse and keyboard male to male cables into each computer. Right?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> I will ask if cables are included. In that picture I see 9 vga ps/2 mouse and keyboard holes. I still don't see how it connects to the computer. A proprietary cable of some sort?



The cables come out of the KVM switch and plug into each computer. Then you plug your monitor, keyboard, and mouse into the "9th" port. When you switch between computers it allows your monitor, keyboard, and mouse to control and view each system. 

Take a look at this article:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/clutter-rescue,795-2.html

It shows how the hookups are attached.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

So a kvm allows you to control 5 identical pc's at once? I thought allowed you to press a button and switch between each computer.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2014)

No you still have to switch between each system. Basically all a KVM switch does is allow a person to control multiple computers using just one monitor, keyboard, and mouse.

You could save the money and just install TeamViewer on all the systems and basically do the same thing:

http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx

They have the free version.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> No you still have to switch between each system. Basically all a KVM switch does is allow a person to control multiple computers using just one monitor, keyboard, and mouse.
> 
> You could save the money and just install TeamViewer on all the systems and basically do the same thing:
> 
> ...


Ive used teamviewer and it was a pain. I was using it for remote control of computers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2014)

Just my 2 cents; I wouldn't buy a PS2 KVM.  PS2 is getting too old.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just my 2 cents; I wouldn't buy a PS2 KVM.  PS2 is getting too old.



I have to agree. I wouldn't waist the money on it, to be completely honest.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I will pass. Thank you team!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am not so concerned about how a mouse and keyboard connect to the kvm. I have about 8 dvi to vga adapters so that is not a concern. I just don't understand how the kvm connects to, in this case, up to 8 computers. I know  you press a button to switch between but it must be connected to each computer first.


Not sure I understand your question.  You seem to understand how it works and what you need.  The ports on the back should be labeled.  There should be one set labeled something like 'monitor/keyboard/mouse' with a vga and 2 ps2 connections.  Then there should be 8 similar connections for the computers - usually with opposite genders.

You can always go to the Hawking website and look up the model number.  Even if it's not a current model, many vendors usually have an archive section.  It may even have hotkey support so that you can press scroll lock twice or something like that to switch to the next active system.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> I think I will pass. Thank you team!


OK, never mind - thought you'd already bought it.,


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm getting really tired of these *missing or bad parameter: email_addr *errors!  This is the third time I've had to do it manually


Manually? How does one, ME!, get around this? Aside from the obvious, older versions of BOINC?

Gots it, cmd line crapola!!

Working on it now.

OK, attached to my own account again!! Whew! that was a little weird!!

All I wanted to do was attach to Uncle K's account!!

Now I will see if I can... Now I have to wait for the wcg site to update numbers....


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Manually? How does one, ME!, get around this? Aside from the obvious, older versions of BOINC?
> 
> Gots it, cmd line crapola!!
> 
> ...



@TRWOV posted a little bit to fix a few posts back, but you can follow this as well
http://blog.tjitjing.com/index.php/2014/11/boinc-error-when-adding-world-community-grid-project.html

It links back to the WCG site also. I've followed this several times, as well as the stuff TRWOV posted, and it works.



Edit: just realized you already fixed it 
But here is the post by TRWOV 


TRWOV said:


> If you get this error when attaching WCG to BOINC ver. 7.4.27:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2014)

OK, in about 4 minutes, if it works, I will be Crunching for Uncle K. Looks like my 600,000 milestone will have to wait. (even though I am a day away from it...)

Wish me luck!! 7.4.27 is proving to be a bit of a Byatch!!


I am now an official Uncle K Cruncher, until further notice!


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey Team!

Can someone grab the Pie and Daily #'s tonight? I may not get back in time to get them done.

Will do them whenever I get back if no one is available.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 28, 2014)

case, AIO and G10 along with extra Corsair case fans


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hey Team!
> 
> Can someone grab the Pie and Daily #'s tonight? I may not get back in time to get them done.
> 
> ...



I gotcha buddy! 



Edit: unless someone else wants a go


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> I think I will pass. Thank you team!


I just got a 4 port one from tski. They are very nice to have. Basically 1 keybord, monitor, and mouse for 4 computers.The kvm allows you to share the monitor kwyboard and mouse between them. The switches control which pc at that time is using them. I have 3 linux rigs and my win8.1 rig sharing now. There is also another port on my monitor so I could actually hook another kvm to tha port and have even more pcs using that monitor. And I just pres a button on the front of the monitor to swicht between ports.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 28, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I just got a 4 port one from tski. They are very nice to have. Basically 1 keybord, monitor, and mouse for 4 computers.The kvm allows you to share the monitor kwyboard and mouse between them. The switches control which pc at that time is using them. I have 3 linux rigs and my win8.1 rig sharing now. There is also another port on my monitor so I could actually hook another kvm to tha port and have even more pcs using that monitor. And I just pres a button on the front of the monitor to swicht between ports.


A 4port would be about perfect if I ever really look for one. This one just was on my daily browsing. I don't want to have much more than 4 computers crunching at a time cost and power usage wise. I would rather get a 12+ core server system.


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I gotcha buddy!
> 
> Edit: unless someone else wants a go



Got back early so I can handle it- Thanks!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> Got back early so I can handle it- Thanks!



I guess that's for the best... I've been looking for the page where all the teams' numbers are posted, but I haven't been able to find it


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I guess that's for the best... I've been looking for the page where all the teams' numbers are posted, but I haven't been able to find it


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## t_ski (Dec 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> A 4port would be about perfect if I ever really look for one. This one just was on my daily browsing. I don't want to have much more than 4 computers crunching at a time cost and power usage wise. I would rather get a 12+ core server system.


I've used quite a few IO Gear KVMs at work, mostly this (4 port):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817399001

...and this (2 port):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817107417





EDIT: Just found this if someone is looking for several decent crunchers:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1845385

Depends on what kind of offer he'll accept.


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2014)

Has anyone tried crunching under the Windows 10 Tech Preview? Was thinking about letting it go on a dedicated rig long enough to get a baseline and comparing to Win 7 and Linux.

Edit: Latest development version of BOINC (ver 7.4.36) does not have the invalid e-mail bug when adding a project to the client. Huzzah!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 29, 2014)

I was crunching on windows 10 tech preview. I wasn't doing exact measurements, but I didn't notice a ppd increase over windows 7. I do know windows 8 has a slight increase, so windows 10 should over windows 7. I also get some blue screen on it, that I don't see on windows 7. I am moving the rig to linux here shortly too.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2014)

xvi said:


> Edit: Latest development version of BOINC (ver 7.4.36) does not have the invalid e-mail bug when adding a project to the client. Huzzah!



Excellent, excellent...


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2014)

Careful with Windows 10 preview

This article mentions that it can brick your boot drive under certain conditions! 
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42320/windows-10-preview-bricking-boot-drives/index.html


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Careful with Windows 10 preview
> 
> This article mentions that it can brick your boot drive under certain conditions!
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42320/windows-10-preview-bricking-boot-drives/index.html



Imagine that........


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 30, 2014)

got the hardware moved to the NZXT 810, but i need a guide or some help taking off the stock blower cooler on my 680... i have no idea how to take it off.


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> got the hardware moved to the NZXT 810, but i need a guide or some help taking off the stock blower cooler on my 680... i have no idea how to take it off.



Try youtube?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Try youtube?



i missed that  thanx


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2014)

So, I hear there's this new OS that's easier, faster, more powerful, and has great compatibility compared to older versions of Windows. Sounds complicated, right? Well, it's not! It's called Windows 95 and if you feel you need a guide to the new features that Windows 95 has to offer, Microsoft made an hour-long introduction video starring TV sensations Jennifer Aniston and Matthew Perry.
I for one can't wait to see what kind of effect this could have on our PPD.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a watercooling question.  Are there any negative effects to bottom mounting my x41 in my case?  I know the rear is the optimal place to have it , but I don't have enough room back there with my hyper 212 with  2 fans.


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2014)

Not particularly. Marginally colder air down there too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2014)

xvi said:


> Not particularly. Marginally colder air down there too.



Thanks, i hope to have in installed today or tomorrow


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2014)

Do we need any GPU work done? I just found my old HD5850, not sure if it works, but was going to check a bit later.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 31, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do we need any GPU work done? I just found my old HD5850, not sure if it works, but was going to check a bit later.


There is no gpu work to do right now. Im not sure if the folding team can use the 5000 series gpu's either.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> There is no gpu work to do right now. Im not sure if the folding team can use the 5000 series gpu's either.



Ended up deciding to sell the card since i guess its a 4850 actually. I set up my file server to crunch and its working on stuff now.

This Intel Pentium G630 is much faster then my first gen AMD APU in my laptop that I used earlier this year for crunching.

Still planning to look for an E3 Xeon LGA1155 chip for this along with better virtualization capabilities.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 31, 2014)

I got back so I fired up the spare cruncher to make up the lost time:







Phenom X6 1065T (95w), W10 Preview


----------



## Arjai (Jan 1, 2015)

xvi said:


> So, I hear there's this new OS that's easier, faster, more powerful, and has great compatibility compared to older versions of Windows. Sounds complicated, right? Well, it's not! It's called Windows 95 and if you feel you need a guide to the new features that Windows 95 has to offer, Microsoft made an hour-long introduction video starring TV sensations Jennifer Aniston and Matthew Perry.
> I for one can't wait to see what kind of effect this could have on our PPD.


Wow, not sure I want to devote nearly an hour to reminisce about WIN 95... XP, Maybe, 95, No.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new years guys! I wish you all alot of crunching


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 1, 2015)

RELEASE THE KRAKEN  its installed now, ill post some pics later...my back is killing my from all the hunching over


----------



## xvi (Jan 1, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Wow, not sure I want to devote nearly an hour to reminisce about WIN 95... XP, Maybe, 95, No.


But it's hilarious how painfully awkward it is!
...*and* informative!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Running now


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 2, 2015)

temps while idle  only hits  50 C while gaming


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2015)

wat


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2015)

On Monday, I should receive the i5-2400. It will be replacing my Q6600. Hopefully I should be able to hit 3.6GHz across all 4 cores. I've heard of people getting 3.8 on all 4 cores but I've also read that you can't do that. It seems there is either some misinformation or just plain confusion floating about...

At 3.6GHz, the estimator is expecting around 4,400PPD. Currently my Q6600 puts out 1880.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 3, 2015)

hat said:


> On Monday, I should receive the i5-2400. It will be replacing my Q6600. Hopefully I should be able to hit 3.6GHz across all 4 cores. I've heard of people getting 3.8 on all 4 cores but I've also read that you can't do that. It seems there is either some misinformation or just plain confusion floating about...
> 
> At 3.6GHz, the estimator is expecting around 4,400PPD. Currently my Q6600 puts out 1880.



i have an i5 2400 and so does mussels. mine is at 3.4 but i did have it at 3.8. Mussels said his could do 3.8 as well


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2015)

3.8 across all 4 cores? Did you adjust BCLK?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/5

adjusting multi to 38 was all i had to do other then setting vcore.  i5's can go 4 bins above the stock o/c (which is 3.4ghz).  34 to 38 is 4 more so thats all i had to do.


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2015)

But does it run at 3.8GHz when all 4 cores are loaded (wcg for example)?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 3, 2015)

hat said:


> But does it run at 3.8GHz when all 4 cores are loaded (wcg for example)?



yes


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2015)

That sounds good. I was under the impression it would only run 3.6. Max turbo is 3.4 stock, but only on one core... it goes down 100mhz per active core so all 4 cores loaded would only be 3.2. Add the 400 they give you to that and you have 3.6.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2015)

How does one get the little WCG Cruncher tag in their sig?

Also has anyone seen that Phantek case that supports two systems one with Micro ATX and another with ITX. I kind of want to overhaul my current system when I get a Xeon chip and run my current Micro ATX board with the xeon chip, then find a chip mini itx for my Pentium and fit it all in that case to have two crunchers in one.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How does one get the little WCG Cruncher tag in their sig?
> 
> Also has anyone seen that Phantek case that supports two systems one with Micro ATX and another with ITX. I kind of want to overhaul my current system when I get a Xeon chip and run my current Micro ATX board with the xeon chip, then find a chip mini itx for my Pentium and fit it all in that case to have two crunchers in one.



You need to reach 100k points* here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=916816
*equivalent to 700,000 points in the stats on your WCG account.

That Phanteks case sounds neat- post a link to it if you get a chance


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How does one get the little WCG Cruncher tag in their sig?
> 
> Also has anyone seen that Phantek case that supports two systems one with Micro ATX and another with ITX. I kind of want to overhaul my current system when I get a Xeon chip and run my current Micro ATX board with the xeon chip, then find a chip mini itx for my Pentium and fit it all in that case to have two crunchers in one.


Go to preferences on you user page:





EDIT: Also what Norton said


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> You need to reach 100k points* here:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=916816
> *equivalent to 700,000 points in the stats on your WCG account.
> 
> That Phanteks case sounds neat- post a link to it if you get a chance



The Mini XL. It hasn't been released yet, but.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/c...s-is-set-to-launch-two-new-matx-enthoo-cases/


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The Mini XL. It hasn't been released yet, but.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/c...s-is-set-to-launch-two-new-matx-enthoo-cases/


At first I thought you were talking about the haf stacker series. Thats a pretty cool case. Phantek is making probably some of the best design cases. Actually innovation from smart design. I just don't get why every case has to fit 10+ hdd's with 20 different ways to mount them.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2015)

The front of my house just turned into a crime scene!.... police chase, crashed car, police dogs, cops everywhere!!! 

This is a quiet neighborhood so this is very unusual! 

It's like an episode of* Cops* atm!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 5, 2015)

Holy crap @Norton !!!!
That isn't good man. Keep your head down brother and stay safe man.

Pictures? Without flash of course.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap @Norton !!!!
> That isn't good man. Keep your head down brother and stay safe man.
> 
> *Pictures? Without flash of course*.



Not much to see... 5-6 police cars and the car that went behind the fence across the street.

The police are from the next town, chase went over the border, so at some point the police from my town will be here too 
I didn't see anything, all I heard was a small bang from the car going behind the fence???


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> The front of my house just turned into a crime scene!.... police chase, crashed car, police dogs, cops everywhere!!!
> 
> This is a quiet neighborhood so this is very unusual!
> 
> It's like an episode of* Cops* atm!


Meanwhile, at Norton's house..


----------



## Toothless (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm having troubles finding jobs to run on WCG, I'm guessing everyone is running today.

Guuuyyyssss lemme help toooo.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'm having troubles finding jobs to run on WCG, I'm guessing everyone is running today.
> 
> Guuuyyyssss lemme help toooo.


set your profile to run everything. I have mine set to run all projects except cep. to many issues with CEP for me to deal with.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 5, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> set your profile to run everything. I have mine set to run all projects except cep. to many issues with CEP for me to deal with.


Everything is checked off.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 5, 2015)

hmm and do you have you rigs set to a profile and does that profile have everything checked? Is internet stable at rig? You don't have any wu's at all?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 6, 2015)

if anyone is interested into a trade or to sell, I'm looking for a 2600 or maybe more a 3770 (or k) for sell, if can be at a good price. Looking at selling my 2500k, for a little bit more ppd et more CPU power for virtual machineé don't want to change the board cause it doesn't worth alot!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 6, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> hmm and do you have you rigs set to a profile and does that profile have everything checked? Is internet stable at rig? You don't have any wu's at all?


Everything is normal. Networking is a bit weird but that's in another thread.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> Meanwhile, at Norton's house..



 

Took a look at the damage this morning. The car they were chasing hit a neighbors car and folded it up pretty badly before sailing cross the street and behind the fence  They missed the wifey's car by about 5 feet....


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2015)

I got the PC building bug pretty bad right now. I set up my first gaming computer to crunch. An athlon 4400 dual core. Not much by todays standards, but its crunching for now.

On other related news, it seems my 2500k @4ghz under linux has been performing so well the average ppd has now increased to 5037.


Edit: Please stop me now. I am now putting together my c2d 6300 computer. I have way too much time on my hands without school keeping me busy. I have this urge to build machines but no money to get new parts anymore. I am taking any parts I can find around the house and making them crunch. Anybody got a spare duron?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2015)

Norton said:


> Took a look at the damage this morning. The car they were chasing hit a neighbors car and folded it up pretty badly before sailing cross the street and behind the fence  They missed the wifey's car by about 5 feet....


That's good news that it missed


----------



## hat (Jan 6, 2015)

The i5 is in! But there's no overclocking. The highest I can change the multi to in BIOS is 34, and doing that doesn't even lock all 4 cores to 3.4GHz. If I use the OC Genie thing, nothing happens... nothing obvious, anyway.

Failure to read the whole story...

Just press the OC Genie button or enable OC Genie II function in BIOS menu, the CPU performance (P67 series) or the 3D performance of iGPU (H67 series) will be highly improved.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 6, 2015)

So while I'd love to have my desktop running more WCG, there comes that issue that I don't think many have.

_My desktop heats my room to 75+ Fahrenheit and I hate anything above 67.
_
I can't keep my window open for if my father saw my window open, he'd be very angry.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So while I'd love to have my desktop running more WCG, there comes that issue that I don't think many have.
> 
> _My desktop heats my room to 75+ Fahrenheit and I hate anything above 67.
> _
> I can't keep my window open for if my father saw my window open, he'd be very angry.


I used to heat my room in the winter entirely with bitcoin mining, and roast myself in the summer. Now that I have my own place I fold in the back room. Still heat my home partially with crunching/folding.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 6, 2015)

james888 said:


> I used to heat my room in the winter entirely with bitcoin mining, and roast myself in the summer. Now that I have my own place I fold in the back room. Still heat my home partially with crunching/folding.


Oh we have the whole house heated to like, 70 anyway. My desktop really doesn't help with how hot it can get. Maybe it's time for a new fan setup for me?


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 6, 2015)

james888 said:


> I used to heat my room in the winter entirely with bitcoin mining, and roast myself in the summer. Now that I have my own place I fold in the back room. Still heat my home partially with crunching/folding.



Partially? Sounds like you need more computers.


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Oh we have the whole house heated to like, 70 anyway. My desktop really doesn't help with how hot it can get. Maybe it's time for a new fan setup for me?


Custom watercooling to an outdoor radiator? Only issue is it would probably push block temps below ambient in the house and you might have to worry about condensation on the board.
I think it was Linus Tech Tips that decided to plum four or five machines together and have it all watercool outside.

I was thinking it might be nice to pick up a car radiator and have the stupid thing running passive outdoors. Might even be able to run the fan off 12v, depending on the amps (Google says ~3A?). I've been toying with similar ideas in my head, but it seems like a $50-80 for a radiator (new?), an $11 digital thermal relay, 12v PSU, misc parts and fittings.. could end up with a wicked awesome, dead silent cooler. Only issue might be corrosion with the radiator likely being aluminum though.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> Custom watercooling to an outdoor radiator? Only issue is it would probably push block temps below ambient in the house and you might have to worry about condensation on the board.
> I think it was Linus Tech Tips that decided to plum four or five machines together and have it all watercool outside.
> 
> I was thinking it might be nice to pick up a car radiator and have the stupid thing running passive outdoors. Might even be able to run the fan off 12v, depending on the amps (Google says ~3A?). I've been toying with similar ideas in my head, but it seems like a $50-80 for a radiator (new?), an $11 digital thermal relay, 12v PSU, misc parts and fittings.. could end up with a wicked awesome, dead silent cooler. Only issue might be corrosion with the radiator likely being aluminum though.


I was thinking of using a H60 for my CPU and maybe some dedicated AIO loop for my GPU. Issue is that my case doesn't have the fan spots unless I cut it open. Maybe I'll have the guts to do a custom loop one day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So while I'd love to have my desktop running more WCG, there comes that issue that I don't think many have.
> 
> _My desktop heats my room to 75+ Fahrenheit and I hate anything above 67.
> _
> I can't keep my window open for if my father saw my window open, he'd be very angry.


Back in 08'/09' when I had roommates, I had 20 GPU's set up in my bedroom. Got so damn hot in the summer, that I had to sleep on the couch in the Den. Don't miss those days.....


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I was thinking of using a H60 for my CPU and maybe some dedicated AIO loop for my GPU. Issue is that my case doesn't have the fan spots unless I cut it open. Maybe I'll have the guts to do a custom loop one day.


Kraken X40 with their fancy GPU bracket, perhaps? Custom water would allow for one radiator to be used, but I wouldn't expect it to be inexpensive. Can always do what I did and go for standoffs off the back of the case. It's a fairly easy way to mount it externally.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 6, 2015)

hat said:


> The i5 is in! But there's no overclocking. The highest I can change the multi to in BIOS is 34, and doing that doesn't even lock all 4 cores to 3.4GHz. If I use the OC Genie thing, nothing happens... nothing obvious, anyway.
> 
> Failure to read the whole story...
> 
> Just press the OC Genie button or enable OC Genie II function in BIOS menu, the CPU performance (P67 series) or the 3D performance of iGPU (H67 series) will be highly improved.



yea the board matters >_< i have a Z68 board so o/cing was a breeze .

There are alot of 120/140mm AIO that the G10 bracket is compatible with http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Partially? Sounds like you need more computers.


If I had more money, a lot more money, I would get myself a better house. I would then custom design a server based home heating system. How does 100-300 cores sound for home heating and cherry pie. If I threw some gpu's in there I could really heat things up.


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2015)

james888 said:


> If I had more money, a lot more money, I would get myself a better house. I would then custom design a server based home heating system.


Home colocation HVAC (HC-HVAC?)! At the very least, it could just go in front of the furnace to pre-heat the air. Hotter air = quicker warm up. Quicker warm up = turns off sooner. Turns off sooner = save money/environment.
Quick! Patent it for Team TPU! All proceeds go towards our WCG power bills. 

Another nifty idea I've seen are water to water heat exchangers that take the normally wasted heat from things like shower drains and transfer the heat in to the cold water supply of the water tank. Warmer water in = less energy required to heat it up.
A quick Googling found this image to illustrate the concept, although this one looks like it recirculates the water already in the tank.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2015)

Both those ideas I remember seeing people do with bitcoin mining. The water preheating was really popular. They would pump water through to preheat the water, and then to a radiator to get rid of any excess heat not dropped in the preheating. Some bitcoin miners were really ingenious in there ways of saving energy. One guy even tried to partially heat a hot tub with 30 gpu's.

Reading through some old bitcoin threads about trying to use the generated heat I found a guy heating his bathroom floor.


----------



## hat (Jan 6, 2015)

The i5 is working for WCG now. 4 3.2GHz threads of sandy bridge goodness...

At some point a stock q6600 will join once I get some rebuilding done around here. I'm swapping out my old DFI P35 board and 3.2 certified Q6600 for my friend's 650i or 680i board that does not like quads. He's having problems even at 3GHz.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2015)

Apparently this guy heated his pool somewhat with 4 gpus, probably about 800-1200w of heat depending on what gpu's he used.



> To combat the heat, Eric got a little crafty: He integrated a cooling system with his backyard swimming pool, pumping water out of the pool and through a radiator to cool down the rig. “The pool-cooling was experimental and definitely not standard,” he said.
> (real picture of his setup.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2015)

james888 said:


> Both those ideas I remember seeing people do with bitcoin mining. The water preheating was really popular. They would pump water through to preheat the water, and then to a radiator to get rid of any excess heat not dropped in the preheating. Some bitcoin miners were really ingenious in there ways of saving energy. One guy even tried to partially heat a hot tub with 30 gpu's.
> 
> Reading through some old bitcoin threads about trying to use the generated heat I found a guy heating his bathroom floor.


Interesting.  That's the same kind of setup you'd use for most geothermal setups.  You dig a hole and drop in a couple hundred (thousand?) feet of tubing.  Fill it with water and circulate it through the ground to pick up heat in the winter or dump heat in the summer.  Then bring it back through a heat exchanger that's shared with the heat pump.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2015)

I think it would be really cool if I actually owned my own home and had enough crunching and folding rigs to warrent a water heat exchange system into something. With all @buck_nasty's gpus and cpu's he is probably almost at a point where this could make sense. Ion has a ton of cpu's but they just don't put out the heat gpu's do.

I can just imagine a server rack set up with tons of universal waterblocks and quick disconnects.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

Alright guys. I'm going to run a little experiment here.

What is this?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2015)

Had to do a reverse image search.  Interesting.  I would have guessed scallion - but it's not.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

It is a chlorophyll based plant from earth. You have to be specific on what kind of answer you want.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> It is a chlorophyll based plant from earth. You have to be specific on what kind of answer you want.



Bhahahahaha that was just funny @james888 

I would say its a Leek?


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I would say its a Leek?


Congratulations! You passed the leek test! I did too, which means tonight is going to be fun!



Spoiler: The punchline


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

In the back right, that looks like the whole computer case. If so that is attached weird. The cpu block is supposed to be inside the case. Otherwise, if that is a radiator with a pump on it.... it might be perfect.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> In the back right, that looks like the whole computer case. If so that is attached weird. The cpu block is supposed to be inside the case. Otherwise, if that is a radiator with a pump on it.... it might be perfect.


Radiator with a pump. Swiftech something or other. Just using it as a res/pump combo to test the block.

Been piecing it together for a while now and was waiting for the reveal, but now that I've picked up the last piece I'd needed (CPU), I'm giving it its official debut. 
I'll be migrating over to it as my main rig in the future, but its first task in life will be to put reliable PPD numbers on each project and to test how much performance is gained with HyperThreading.

I'm hoping it'll put a definitive answer to some PPD questions. I seriously doubt HyperThreading will be worth the extra cost of the CPU, but I hope to at least put actual numbers to it. Additionally, WCG advertises average PPD per hour of runtime, but it's been theorized that our better-than-average computers are more efficient at heavier workloads than others, giving us better than average return on those versus easier projects that have workloads that may not take advantage of our increased resources.

If it wasn't for WCG, that processor would have been a Pentium. 








james888 said:


> It is a chlorophyll based plant from earth. You have to be specific on what kind of answer you want.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

Oooh sexy fans. What are they? They have a big hub making me think they are powerful, but they still look 25mm.

If you desire possibly better temps, and have the space you should look into putting an empty fan shroud between those fans and the radiator. I had some old slow 25mm case fans that I took the fan out of just for that.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> Oooh sexy fans. What are they? They have a big hub making me think they are powerful, but they still look 25mm.


Delta FFB1212EHE, I _think._ I'm not entirely sure. Definitely Delta fans and something very similar if not those. They are not quiet. Not even a little.

Edit: Okay, okay. _Rebranded _Delta. Koolance FAN-12038HBK-184. 12v 2a 4000RPM.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

xvi said:


> Delta FFB1212EHE, I _think._ I'm not entirely sure. Definitely Delta fans and something very similar if not those. They are not quiet. Not even a little.


Oh god, 190 CFM! Those things could levitate. Those kinds of fans really would see the benefit of a little space between the fan and the radiator. But your going to be maximizing your radiators cooling capacity anyways.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> Oh god, 190 CFM! Those things could levitate. Those kinds of fans really would see the benefit of a little space between the fan and the radiator. But your going to be maximizing your radiators cooling capacity anyways.


I have two Black Ice GTX 360s (and a 240) I was hoping to use instead. I wanted to make a little acrylic semi-airtight box that the radiators could sit in. Have the Koolance fans (or perhaps a hoard of spare SanAce fans) sit pushing air in with the two radiators as the only exit out. It would act as a shroud and an external radiator mount. Slap a couple quick disconnects on it and it makes the rig portable. See attachment for basic idea. I've determined it won't work since if it's a (nearly) airtight box, there'd be no way to get the radiators inside. I might try a removable lid, but it's going to be a lot of planning and will likely come much later, if at all.
Currently, I have no good way to mount the radiator on the Lian Li case I was hoping to put this in, so it looks like I'll continue after work tomorrow.

Going to move future updates to a build log thread. I think I've cluttered up the WCG thread enough for now. Just excited to start laying down some real numbers!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

That is an interesting design. I would be worried there wouldn't be enough pressure on the radiator directly and it might effect performance.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> That is an interesting design. I would be worried there wouldn't be enough pressure on the radiator directly and it might effect performance.


I was worried about that too. Wasn't sure if a sort-of triangle down the middle would help divert air towards the rads rather than pushing against the bottom plexi. If it's mostly airtight, it should just be a slightly pressurized box though, right? High airflow, medium pressure, split between twice the surface area as usual. Would be really interesting to play with a flow simulator on this.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> That is an interesting design. I would be worried there wouldn't be enough pressure on the radiator directly and it might effect performance.


You don't understand fluid (gas and liquid are fluids) in a confined space, which is normal.  "Pascal’s Law says that pressure at any one point in a confined liquid is the same in every direction and applies equal force on equal areas."


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2015)

For whatever reason I did get that old athlon 4400 crunching. Seems to be getting about 500ppd now that it is spooled up. Long ago, this is the computer I start crunching on. This was before I even joined TPU. I crunched for seti@home after hearing about it on a nova science now episode.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey if anyone finds an E3 Xeon LGA1155 chip with 4C/8T that is pretty cheap let me know.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> I have two Black Ice GTX 360s (and a 240) I was hoping to use instead. I wanted to make a little acrylic semi-airtight box that the radiators could sit in. Have the Koolance fans (or perhaps a hoard of spare SanAce fans) sit pushing air in with the two radiators as the only exit out. It would act as a shroud and an external radiator mount. Slap a couple quick disconnects on it and it makes the rig portable. See attachment for basic idea. I've determined it won't work since if it's a (nearly) airtight box, there'd be no way to get the radiators inside. I might try a removable lid, but it's going to be a lot of planning and will likely come much later, if at all.
> Currently, I have no good way to mount the radiator on the Lian Li case I was hoping to put this in, so it looks like I'll continue after work tomorrow.
> 
> Going to move future updates to a build log thread. I think I've cluttered up the WCG thread enough for now. Just excited to start laying down some real numbers!


Which Lian Li case?  I had a rad mounted on the back of my Thermaltake Speedster case with some L-brackets: since the rad had 120mm mounts and so did the case, I used bolts through the case fan on the back to hold the L-brackets, then used short screws to attach the brackets to the rad.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 8, 2015)

james888 said:


> For whatever reason I did get that old athlon 4400 crunching. Seems to be getting about 500ppd now that it is spooled up. Long ago, this is the computer I start crunching on. This was before I even joined TPU. I crunched for seti@home after hearing about it on a nova science now episode.


500 ppd to me sounds low for that if I remember correctly.  I think I was getting 1 to 1.5k out of the 4400 I had running. That is an x2 proc right? I may have to fire mine back up for old times sake and see what it gets.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 500 ppd to me sounds low for that if I remember correctly.  I think I was getting 1 to 1.5k out of the 4400 I had running. That is an x2 proc right? I may have to fire mine back up for old times sake and see what it gets.


It is a dual core. I thought it was spooled up. I could be wrong. I thought it did a lot better with seti but that is a different work load and its been at least 5 years.

If it got 1.5k I might actually keep it running. Its cold outside and the heat helps.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

james888 said:


> It is a dual core. I thought it was spooled up. I could be wrong. I thought it did a lot better with seti but that is a different work load and its been at least 5 years.
> 
> If it got 1.5k I might actually keep it running. Its cold outside and the heat helps.


Are you able to OC it? I know some AMD chips can OC on stock coolers.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Are you able to OC it? I know some AMD chips can OC on stock coolers.


No, its some cheapo HP motherboard and it runs pretty hot on stock clocks as is. Its a pretty basic HP build. It was my first gaming and crunching computer though. That and a 9800gt green edition.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

james888 said:


> No, its some cheapo HP motherboard and it runs pretty hot on stock clocks as is. Its a pretty basic HP build. It was my first gaming and crunching computer though. That and a 9800gt green edition.


Lemme guess. The board came from Pegatron?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Lemme guess. The board came from Pegatron?


As far as I can tell this is an in house hp proprietary design and manufactured by hp.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

james888 said:


> As far as I can tell this is an in house hp proprietary design and manufactured by hp.


That's different. Never heard of HP doing anything nice with a motherboard.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2015)

Toothless said:


> That's different. Never heard of HP doing anything nice with a motherboard.





james888 said:


> some cheapo HP motherboard


Its designed to cut costs as little as possible. The most basic kind of motherboard.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

james888 said:


> Its designed to cut costs as much as possible. The most basic kind of motherboard.


Like.. PCB with some ram slots, PSU connector, socket, PCI and SATA spots slapped on? Super basic?


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Which Lian Li case?  I had a rad mounted on the back of my Thermaltake Speedster case with some L-brackets: since the rad had 120mm mounts and so did the case, I used bolts through the case fan on the back to hold the L-brackets, then used short screws to attach the brackets to the rad.


PC-A79. I have a Koolance rad support bracket, but the bolts don't fit through the fan grill holes in the grill that comes with it. I can take the grills out, but don't like the naked fan sitting there and certainly don't like having an empty hole.  I think I have a fan filter from my NZXT case that might work. I just have to find it. 

I 'm also not liking the radiator in back like that either. I like it on my Phantom, but not this one for some reason. I'd like it to be on the top like those old school Koolance radiators. Better yet, in the front in the loads of drive bays I won't be using.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> PC-A79. I have a Koolance rad support bracket, but the bolts don't fit through the fan grill holes in the grill that comes with it. I can take the grills out, but don't like the naked fan sitting there and certainly don't like having an empty hole.  I think I have a fan filter from my NZXT case that might work. I just have to find it.
> 
> I 'm also not liking the radiator in back like that either. I like it on my Phantom, but not this one for some reason. I'd like it to be on the top like those old school Koolance radiators. Better yet, in the front in the loads of drive bays I won't be using.


Yep, drive bays sound like the best plan.  Just need a couple or rad-mount brackets meant for the 5.25" bays then.  I have a set of these sitting around somewhere:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...acket_Set_-_Black_Powder_Coat_UNRBR1-BLK.html


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

So I'm not going to be about to run WCG, depending how long my mother decides to keep me off my desktop. Apparently listening to Ph.Ds on mental health isn't at the top of her list, nor is actually letting me apply for jobs. 

I really wanna move out.


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2015)

Mom says no PC and also says no job? That's strange...


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

It's more of an attempt to get me out of the house. With no transportation I can't really go to the place and apply. Her logic is heavily flawed. Can't apply with no internet.

Here is the issue in a nutshell.

My biological father lied to my mother for years (there was domestic abuse when I was born til I was around 2 years old) And said she didn't have custody. My father's side of the family then took me across the states without telling my mother. I was 10 when they by theory kidnapped me.

When I turned 18 she contacted me via Facebook. Do mind after all of these years I was told she was dead, so this was a shock. My education wasn't supported, nor was my mental illnesses actually looked at because my father's side thought that I was perfectly fine. Yeah, straight F's in high school is fine?

Last year in July I moved in with my mother, and she found out how sh!tty I was treated and how bad it was. She really doesn't know how I think or anything as I was never evaluated or even regularly went to the doctor's.

We're finally getting me help after 19 years of my life and my mental health doctor SUPPORTS my outlet, which is computer hardware, gaming, Skype with friends, and TPU. My mother? She's completely against it. Do again mind she still doesn't know how I think.

So she thinks booting me from the network helps. How am I going to apply for jobs when
1. They're all 2 miles+ out and I have transportation.
2. To even see who is hiring? Everything is digital now so walking in doesn't always help.

Everything she does has a side effect, but honestly this is complete bull when she pulls this. She can't change 10 years of backwards living within a year.

Your thoughts? I can still see TPU on my phone. Sorry for plastering my life story on here but I'd rather people know it all than to pick parts from here and there.


----------



## 64K (Jan 8, 2015)

Toothless said:


> It's more of an attempt to get me out of the house. With no transportation I can't really go to the place and apply. Her logic is heavily flawed. Can't apply with no internet.



Your Mom is holding you back if she won't help you apply for a job but then how would you get to the job without transportation. Isn't there somewhere you could bike to and take the bus? As long as you don't have a job you're pretty much at your Mom's mercy.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

64K said:


> Your Mom is holding you back if she won't help you apply for a job but then how would you get to the job without transportation. Isn't there somewhere you could bike to and take the bus? As long as you don't have a job you're pretty much at your Mom's mercy.


Busses run once every hour. Every penny of my money is to pay for my phone. I don't own a bike, sadly.


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd suggest going to a few places just so you can say you did. Very nicely inform them you're interested in any job openings they might have available. Depending on the place and skills they're looking for, a good number of them will likely tell you job listings are posted online and have you check there. To apply, you'd probably have to send an e-mail to human resources. Sounds to me like you'd need a computer for that.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> I'd suggest going to a few places just so you can say you did. Very nicely inform them you're interested in any job openings they might have available. Depending on the place and skills they're looking for, a good number of them will likely tell you job listings are posted online and have you check there. To apply, you'd probably have to send an e-mail to human resources. Sounds to me like you'd need a computer for that.


Everything is digital now.


----------



## 64K (Jan 8, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Busses run once every hour. Every penny of my money is to pay for my phone. I don't own a bike, sadly.



You're in a tough position here. You don't have bus fare to get to the job until you get paid. Maybe some crunchers could help you out with that. I could send you $20 if you have a PayPal account.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2015)

Do you have at least a GED?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

64K said:


> You're in a tough position here. You don't have bus fare to get to the job until you get paid. Maybe some crunchers could help you out with that. I could send you $20 if you have a PayPal account.


I'm looking through every option until I run out. I have this thing with money that if I borrow, I HAVE to repay or I get kinda weird and unable to think correctly. It's weird, trust me. But thank you! When I return I'll run WCG for two days straight. 4t/day and 8t/night.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Do you have at least a GED?


Yes, but I can't get the info as I wasn't given the code or whatever. Portland State University should have me on the records but finding that on a phone is.. Ugh.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2015)

You can always use your phone to call places and see if they have positions open- yes even in the digital age people still use phones to talk  Once you know who is actually hiring you can look @ the bus schedule and appropriately plan your adventure.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

theonedub said:


> You can always use your phone to call places and see if they have positions open- yes even in the digital age people still use phones to talk  Once you know who is actually hiring you can look @ the bus schedule and appropriately plan your adventure.


Issue is the bus costs money, and the money I have left will barely pay for my phone next month.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Issue is the bus costs money, and the money I have left will barely pay for my phone next month.



I think a legitimate way people here could help you and know its going towards advancing your life position is to help you get a bus pass. If you're in the Portland area we could get you a 7 day public transportation pass for $26.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I think a legitimate way people here could help you and know its going towards advancing your life position is to help you get a bus pass. If you're in the Portland area we could get you a 7 day public transportation pass for $26.


Portland Oregon?  I used to live there but I moved to Washington last year. Tons more jobs but seems like no one wants to hire someone with zero work experience.


----------



## 64K (Jan 8, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I think a legitimate way people here could help you and know its going towards advancing your life position is to help you get a bus pass. If you're in the Portland area we could get you a 7 day public transportation pass for $26.



Well, you can count me in for $20 if someone wants to coordinate it and buy passes.



Toothless said:


> Portland Oregon?  I used to live there but I moved to Washington last year. Tons more jobs but seems like no one wants to hire someone with zero work experience.



It may seem demeaning to take a fast food job temporarily. Work there and continue to apply for a better job. Eventually something will come along.


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2015)

If you're willing to potentially do some shitty work, you could maybe try temp agencies like labor ready. They'll probably be sending you to a few different places and that way you can potentially get your foot in the door with the people they send you out to work for.


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

Sorry I didn't get to the daily and pie posts last night... too tired from working in the cold yesterday 

Today was even colder* *really sucks when you are pulling manholes to get samples and you need to beat the snot out of them with a sledge hammer since they're frozen to the ground!!! *
* colder for me- I know it's like summer here compared where @stinger608 , @james888 , and @t_ski live.

Anyway, will get both posts caught up tonight


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2015)

64K said:


> Well, you can count me in for $20 if someone wants to coordinate it and buy passes.


I'd match that if it gets us closer to a month-long pass.


Toothless said:


> I have this thing with money that if I borrow, I HAVE to repay or I get kinda weird and unable to think correctly.


Well then I guess we'll just have to buy some crunching time off you.


Norton said:


> since they're frozen to the ground!!!


Get four R9 290x cards (reference cooler), point exhaust at manhole, fire up F@H, go to lunch while manhole defrosts.
Seriously! How do they expect you to work without the proper tools?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2015)

On the contrary, last week is was below 0f. All this week it has been 50f. We built up almost a foot of snow last week, this week it is all gone.


----------



## 64K (Jan 8, 2015)

Take a blow torch to it for a minute. You could tell your supervisor that it makes you more productive because it gets the man hole covers off quicker. You should avoid the four r9 290x. You don't want to melt the man hole covers.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2015)

64K said:


> Take a blow torch to it for a minute. You could tell your supervisor that it makes you more productive because it gets the man hole covers off quicker. You should avoid the four r9 290x. You don't want to melt the man hole covers.


LOL. Poor AMD.....


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> Get four R9 290x cards (reference cooler), point exhaust at manhole, fire up F@H, go to lunch while manhole defrosts.
> Seriously! How do they expect you to work without the proper tools?



 



64K said:


> Take a blow torch to it for a minute. You could tell your supervisor that it makes you more productive because it gets the man hole covers off quicker. You should avoid the four r9 290x. You don't want to melt the man hole covers.



 

Seriously though, heat doesn't work since it melts the ice and the air immediately refreezes the water. *BIG* hammer *IS* the proper tool


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

Alright, back from vacation and at school once more 
Budapest seems to have locked up over break; when I got back it was running but not responsive.  I suspect that with the door and window shut it simply overheated.  Everything is going once more 

_And_, first million-point day since the GPU WUs ran out 







I can start getting the daily numbers once more


----------



## Toothless (Jan 9, 2015)

hat said:


> If you're willing to potentially do some shitty work, you could maybe try temp agencies like labor ready. They'll probably be sending you to a few different places and that way you can potentially get your foot in the door with the people they send you out to work for.


Labor ready doesn't even want me.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 9, 2015)

Is this what you need?

https://smartrip.wmata.com/storefront


----------



## Toothless (Jan 9, 2015)

I've never seen that before. I know Baltimore is east coast so is that Washington DC or..?


----------



## hat (Jan 9, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Labor ready doesn't even want me.


Seriously? Any idea why? I used to work with labor ready guys when I did industrial cleaning. Some of them were good but man some of them were horrible... seemed like they took just anybody.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 9, 2015)

hat said:


> Seriously? Any idea why? I used to work with labor ready guys when I did industrial cleaning. Some of them were good but man some of them were horrible... seemed like they took just anybody.


I went to their office and did the paperwork, and haven't heard from them since. It's been four months.


----------



## hat (Jan 9, 2015)

You might want to check up on that, or re-apply if you have to. Remember, because you haven't heard back in a while after applying somewhere doesn't mean it's a dead end. Be persistent. Maybe a position will open up and they'll need somebody, or maybe they'll recognize your persistence and get you in.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 9, 2015)

If they want persistence then they will get it.


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2015)

That's the story my father told me. He kept coming in to one place every week or so to check to see if they had any work available. They eventually gave him a job there just so he'd stop asking.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2015)

(once again)
Nice cruncher for $300 (after $50 MIR)(according to [Ion], these use about 125 watts)(looks like they get 3600-3800 PPD):
HP Elite 8200 [Microsoft Authorized Recertified] Small Form Factor Desktop PC with Quad Core Intel Core i5-2400 3.1GHz (3.4Ghz Turbo), 4GB RAM, 250GB HDD, DVDROM, Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2015)

Those certainly make great crunchers.  At $300 I'm not sure of the value proposition any more (I set mine up for about half that).  But they're small, basically silent, easy to configure, and impressively stable.  Not hard at all to get a month of two of uptime out of them.  ~3800 PPD isnt great, but it's certainly not bad either, and that's almost 1.4M points over the course of a year


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2015)

I have plans to bring a q6600 online along side my i5 2400. There will be no over clocking, though. The 650i boars does not like quads! I tried, even tried the bsel mod.

At least it will be a dedicated cruncher. I'm gonna try folding on the gt720 I stuck in it though so that'll eat up a core unfortunately. I don't understand why fah GPU eats CPU power like this... I don't remember it doing this.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2015)

The Q6600 is running. The GT720 is folding, but only at 420 PPD (??) I'm going to watch it and see what happens.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2015)

So team, I am working on this computer for a friend. It has an i3-3220 in it. It is a dell prebuilt. I am fixing it for free, and in return he will run boinc 24/7 for me. Troubleshooting it, the hardware seems just fine. I can not find anything wrong. I can not boot into windows, or repair windows, and will have to re install windows. I can find specific folders, such as C:\users\UserName is corrupted. This computer was hardly ever used. All it had for software installed was chrome and antivirus.

The computer is 3 years old almost exactly. I have heard before that big names like Dell sabotage their computers after 3 years to spur sales. I never really thought much of it, but I can not see any reason this PC should of failed or have a corrupt hdd. What are your thoughts?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 11, 2015)

A significant percentage of hard drives fail after a couple of years with some manufacturers having stats that are significantly worse than other.  I'd run a diagnostic on the drive to make sure it's actually functioning w/in spec before you go any further.

If that's not the problem, I'd do a full reformat and re-install.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2015)

twilyth said:


> *A significant percentage of hard drives fail after a couple of years with some manufacturers having stats that are significantly worse than other*.  I'd run a diagnostic on the drive to make sure it's actually functioning w/in spec before you go any further.
> 
> If that's not the problem, I'd do a full reformat and re-install.



And from what I have seen, Dell is one of the worst for using "sub par" quality hardware in their systems!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2015)

twilyth said:


> A significant percentage of hard drives fail after a couple of years with some manufacturers having stats that are significantly worse than other.  I'd run a diagnostic on the drive to make sure it's actually functioning w/in spec before you go any further.
> 
> If that's not the problem, I'd do a full reformat and re-install.


I have done a series of tests on every piece of hardware. Everything seems to be functioning. Once I get windows installed again I can do more thorough testing, but that is proving difficult.
These dell bios are such crap. I have to fight my way into them. It never wants to boot from the correct device. For some reason it keeps choosing the cdrom drive although nothing is there.

I am excited to get this fixed though. That is a 3ghz dual core i3-3220 I will have crunching for me, and not have to pay the power for if my friend actually follows through and runs it consistently.



Edit:
On a related note. Playing with the g1620 celeron and this h61 board, I am unable to downvolt as much as I could on a p67 board. Better board in this case down equal better undervolting. On my p67 I would downvolt to 0.8v, and probably could of went further. This would drop the cpu power used from 14w to 8w measured with HWinfo and confirmed with KillAWatt. Once, if, I get this itx board stable I will be curious to see its power usage compared to the 60w the p67 board put out with this cpu.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 11, 2015)

It might be worth pulling the drive and putting into an external dock to run those additional tests.

It might be trying to boot from the cdrom because the hdd is borked.  You can try booting from a utility cd to do the tests though.  I'm guessing that's what you've already tried though.

But if you're booting from a cd and still can't run the diagnostics you want, there may be a problem with the main board.  In that case, you're going to have to get into the guts anyway in order to isolate the problem


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have done a series of tests on every piece of hardware. Everything seems to be functioning. Once I get windows installed again I can do more thorough testing, but that is proving difficult.
> These dell bios are such crap. I have to fight my way into them. It never wants to boot from the correct device. For some reason it keeps choosing the cdrom drive although nothing is there.


Can you reset the BIOS?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It might be worth pulling the drive and putting into an external dock to run those additional tests.
> 
> It might be trying to boot from the cdrom because the hdd is borked.  You can try booting from a utility cd to do the tests though.  I'm guessing that's what you've already tried though.
> 
> But if you're booting from a cd and still can't run the diagnostics you want, there may be a problem with the main board.  In that case, you're going to have to get into the guts anyway in order to isolate the problem


I am booting from USB. HDD testing I have done so far is check smart and run a check disc command in command prompt from the recovery tools. I am seeing if I can install windows, and from there I like the program Windows Surface Scanner. I am preparing to do some tests with hirens boot cd here soon for more thorough testing...



t_ski said:


> Can you reset the BIOS?


Took me forever to figure out how to get into the bios. They were locked. Resetting the cmos didn't unlock the bios. Then I found a little jumper that had tiny little letters saying "Password reset." So yes I have reset the bios.

Working on two computers, while doing other household chores so nothing is getting too direct attention.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2015)

Update! 

I managed to sneak on the "free hour" for the Comcast wifi and got another job app done. If I wanted the wifi (it's pretty decent and gets the job done) then I'd have to drop $20 or $25 a week. The price hurts. 

I'll keep you guys updated as much as I can!


----------



## xvi (Jan 12, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Update!
> 
> I managed to sneak on the "free hour" for the Comcast wifi and got another job app done. If I wanted the wifi (it's pretty decent and gets the job done) then I'd have to drop $20 or $25 a week. The price hurts.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated as much as I can!


*ahem*
....
**A-HEM**


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2015)

xvi said:


> *ahem*
> ....
> **A-HEM**


And how would one access these? They don't pop up on my list of network choices yet there are many. MANY choices according to the site.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2015)

There are aerial antennas that you can get for your router or wireless ethernet card that will increase your range. Also, adapters - something like this for example.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2015)

If only I had the money to grab one.


----------



## xvi (Jan 12, 2015)

We use these at work. They'll pick up a home router from 10+ miles away with clear line of sight. Get a nice antenna on the router and it might do 20 miles. (Router needs to be capable of *VERY* high ACK timeouts though.)





The very inexpensive version of this is a cantenna. There's also cheap directional antennas on eBay.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2015)

Toothless said:


> If only I had the money to grab one.


It's only about 20 bucks.  But if that's too much, you can always put together a can-tenna as @xvi pointed out.  The only cost there is the cable which I'm sure someone here has.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2015)

The cantenna gave me quite a laugh. It's so cute!

I'll look around to see if I can find a few bucks around the house. I'm sure Goodwill will have one?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 12, 2015)

i'm so in love with the X41  eventually i need to buy some RAM heatsinks to cover the VRM's as i ve read they can get pretty hot on some cards.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2015)

Athlon 4400 highest day so far was a bit over 800 ppd. It then fell back to about 500 ppd. If this dual core cpu usually performs at 1500 ish ppd as @mad shot mentioned, then I think the cheap hp motherboard is holding it back.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 13, 2015)

james888 said:


> Athlon 4400 highest day so far was a bit over 800 ppd. It then fell back to about 500 ppd. If this dual core cpu usually performs at 1500 ish ppd as @mad shot mentioned, then I think the cheap hp motherboard is holding it back.


Ill fire mine back up tomorrow evening if I have a psu for it and see what it does.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2015)

james888 said:


> Athlon 4400 highest day so far was a bit over 800 ppd. It then fell back to about 500 ppd. If this dual core cpu usually performs at 1500 ish ppd as @mad shot mentioned, then I think the cheap hp motherboard is holding it back.


1500 PPD seems a bit high to expect....I'm getting about 1450 from an E8500 (second-best C2D) running Linux with no GUI....the Athlon I'd expect probably 800-900 from.  The Brisbane cores just aren't as good as Wolfdale.

Also, does anyone have a long (25-30ft) Ethernet cable they'd sell me?  After tripping on the one across the floor once again, I'd like to reroute it


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> 1500 PPD seems a bit high to expect....I'm getting about 1450 from an E8500 (second-best C2D) running Linux with no GUI....the Athlon I'd expect probably 800-900 from.  The Brisbane cores just aren't as good as Wolfdale.


Sounded so, because my athlon 620 quad core gets just under 2000 ppd. Even still, if I am getting 500/800 ppd that is underperforming which I would not be surprised by this old cheap proprietary hp motherboard.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2015)

james888 said:


> Sounded so, because my athlon 620 quad core gets just under 2000 ppd. Even still, if I am getting 500/800 ppd that is underperforming which I would not be surprised by this old cheap proprietary hp motherboard.


Eh I don't think that motherboards impact it at all.  All of the HPs I have do fine (admittedly, newer)....even the laptops do basically exactly what I'd expect given the CPU.  And the E8500 I have is running in a Dell board.  What's the OS?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2015)

Windows 7 x64. Been thinking about moving it to linux, but I really don't see the point if I don't plan on running it for long. Been running it for nostalgia and I needed some hardware to play with. It was my first gaming/crunching system.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 13, 2015)

james888 said:


> Windows 7 x64. Been thinking about moving it to linux, but I really don't see the point if I don't plan on running it for long. Been running it for nostalgia and I needed some hardware to play with. It was my first gaming/crunching system.


I ran mine under linux. Also is there even win 7 drivers for that 939 setup?. There wasn't for mine as to why I ran ubuntu on it.


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2015)

*A word about Mindweaver....*

*Some of you may have noticed that @Mindweaver 's output has gone way down- there's a reason. The place he works had a major fire.... Fortunately, no one was hurt but 50-60% of the building, a 100,000 sq. ft. building! was a total loss!!! *

Smoke damage is rampant throughout the building including their server room. He has been working crazy hours (16-18 hours a day) trying to get everything repaired/running again.

He wanted me to let you guys know he was ok but many of his rigs were in that server room and may never run again..... including his faithful old *Duron*. 

*Hang in there Bud! If you need our help with anything just let us know!*

We may have to find him a *Duron* or two to replace what he lost once everything is back to "normal" again!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you for the FYI! 
If he needs a Duron, I'm sure that I can pick up one at Kramden


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a Duron or two hanging around the house. I'll see if I can find it.

Really sorry to hear that, Mindweaver. Hope it all turns out okay.



Spoiler: Duron pron


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2015)

Norton said:


> *A word about Mindweaver....*
> 
> *Some of you may have noticed that @Mindweaver 's output has gone way down- there's a reason. The place he works had a major fire.... Fortunately, no one was hurt but 50-60% of the building, a 100,000 sq. ft. building! was a total loss!!! *
> 
> ...


Wow.  That really sucks.  It feels like someone put a hit out on his Duron.  Does @Mindweaver have any underworld connections that he may have pissed off?

Seriously though, thanks for letting us know.  It's wonderful that no one was hurt.  Hope to see you back here soon MW.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2015)

Damn that does suck big time!!!!! Just soooooooooo glad no one got hurt and @Mindweaver is okay!!! Computers can be replaced, lives cannot!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2015)

@Mindweaver glad all of you are okay. If you need anything let us know bud.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2015)

I think we already know where the next Kreij PC is going to be shipped


----------



## manofthem (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that fire and that you're working so much lately @Mindweaver, but glad you're OK. Stay strong, though we are all mourning the loss of the Duron! 



TRWOV said:


> I think we already know where the next Kreij PC is going to be shipped



I think this is a very good idea!


----------



## xvi (Jan 14, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I think we already know where the next Kreij PC is going to be shipped





manofthem said:


> I think this is a very good idea!


I know what we should put in it too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am now back at my apartment and brought my file server with me. It is now a 24/7 File server and cruncher, and is currently doing work!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> I know what we should put in it too.


If only the Durons supported multi-CPU systems


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2015)

Refurbished deal (?) at Newegg:
Dell Precision T3500, W3690 *Six Core 3.47Ghz*, 6GB RAM, 500GB SATA 7.2K HDD, Dual DVI, DVDRW, Windows 7 for $479
Ends 1/15


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2015)

whoa!! That's... very nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Refurbished deal (?) at Newegg:
> Dell Precision T3500, W3690 *Six Core 3.47Ghz*, 6GB RAM, 500GB SATA 7.2K HDD, Dual DVI, DVDRW, Windows 7 for $479
> Ends 1/15


Not bad....basically a dell version of the HP Z400s I like so much.  Seems to have a bunch of things that aren't really necessary (lots of RAM, huge HDD) but that CPU ought to do well.


----------



## xvi (Jan 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> If only the Durons supported multi-CPU systems


I may or may not have researched the Athlon MP line last night. You wouldn't believe what people are trying to sell dual Socket A boards for!


[Ion] said:


> Seems to have a bunch of things that aren't really necessary (lots of RAM, huge HDD) but that CPU ought to do well.


If it's registered DDR3, they go for a decent price on the used market. Could part out the bits that aren't needed to get some of the money back.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2015)

An update on the h61 chipset itx celeron rig I am building, I installed windows 8 on it. My plan was to dual boot linux and windows 8, and primarily run linux for WCG and folding core 17 wu's. Installing linux seems to make the system unbootable. Its like the motherboard does not like grub or lila boot loader but only windows. Even reformatting the whole ssd and I can not get linux to boot. I can install linux but it will not boot no matter what. So I guess it is just windows for this computer then. Everything seems fine except for the one defective ram slot.

An update on the i3 fixer rig. I reinstalled windows 8 but similar to the celeron rig and linux, it does not want to boot. I then decided to just jump to hirens boot cd which is failing on any computer. I am beginning to think my usb drives have bad blocks or sectors issues before I totally take this hdd out. It is a small system, and the hdd is buried under the cdrom drive and about what looks to be 20+ screws to pull it out.

I really should just buy a dedicated usb 3.0 8gb or 16gb drive for installing OS's on. It will max out usb 2.0 speeds. Maybe even I could install windows at usb 3.0 speeds which would be even nicer. I don't need more than 8gb for an OS install drive but 16gb drives are twice as fast.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 15, 2015)

and 16gb are not that more pricy.. you can get 32gb USB3 ADATA for like 16$ 

Working on getting Ubuntu server instead of my 2008 R2 Server. got my file server working (with webmin) but all is more difficult to understand from scratch haha. I'll have to work a couple of weeks to have what I have done in 3 days over my WIndows server


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> and 16gb are not that more pricy.. you can get 32gb USB3 ADATA for like 16$
> 
> Working on getting Ubuntu server instead of my 2008 R2 Server. got my file server working (with webmin) but all is more difficult to understand from scratch haha. I'll have to work a couple of weeks to have what I have done in 3 days over my WIndows server


For the ones I was looking at Adata seemed to have the best performance per dollar. The specific model I was looking at, the 16gb model was twice as fast for only a dollar more.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2015)

james888 said:


> For the ones I was looking at Adata seemed to have the best performance per dollar. The specific model I was looking at, the 16gb model was twice as fast for only a dollar more.



Are you using any of the stuff you bought from me on the rig(s) you are setting up?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Are you using any of the stuff you bought from me on the rig(s) you are setting up?


One of the corsair fans will go into the mini itx rig. I am going to shuffle some cpu coolers around here eventually and put that megahalem to use to possibly overclock my 3570k further. I get good temps now at 4.6ghz with my gelid tranquillo, but pushing further really heats up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2015)

james888 said:


> One of the corsair fans will go into the mini itx rig. I am going to shuffle some cpu coolers around here eventually and put that megahalem to use to possibly overclock my 3570k further. I get good temps now at 4.6ghz with my gelid tranquillo, but pushing further really heats up.



That megahalem's is awesome. Kept my 2500k real cool.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2015)

I just had my windows 8 new windows 8 install fail during install on the h61 celeron. The usb drive is checking OK by every tool I have to check it with. So I am getting a new usb drive.

I am looking at these.  That link shows 3 nearly identical adata drives with seperate listings. I was looking at those until I saw the mushkin. I bought a 32gb mushkin pro usb drive awhile back to install linux too, but that didn't work. So far the drive is at the rated speeds and is incredibly reliable. I have been using it for other things. The drive level features like ECC and drive leveling look good for me, along with being a very fast usb drive. It also has a warranty.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 15, 2015)

GUISE. Good news, awesome news, bad news.

Good news is that I'm probably getting an old desktop, either a Wolfdale Pentium or a 1st gen i3 from a friend. I'll need a HDD to run it as they're keeping theirs and I have a GPU for it HENCE the awesome news as I got the 5870 from Norton's giveaway today. We might see another rig on WCG!

Bad news is that none of the jobs I applied for called back yet. I hope Radio Shack responds.


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> GUISE. Good news, awesome news, bad news.
> 
> Good news is that I'm probably getting an old desktop, either a Wolfdale Pentium or a 1st gen i3 from a friend. I'll need a HDD to run it as they're keeping theirs and I have a GPU for it HENCE the awesome news as I got the 5870 from Norton *Kreij's* giveaway today. We might see another rig on WCG!
> 
> Bad news is that none of the jobs I applied for called back yet. I hope Radio Shack responds.



FTFY 

Enjoy the card! 

Radio Shack? Kinda like applying for a job to sell VCR's ain't it?   j/k .... hope you find something decent!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> FTFY
> 
> Enjoy the card!
> 
> Radio Shack? Kinda like applying for a job to sell VCR's ain't it?   j/k .... hope you find something decent!


Any job is a good job. Saving up for a 960 for an upgrade. If I'm lucky then I'll go for a 970 or 960/SLI


----------



## hat (Jan 16, 2015)

Is there any work available for WCG on Android? I have a Venue 7 sitting mostly unused, could plug it up and run WCG on it. The BOINC app only shows Collatz Conjecture.


----------



## 64K (Jan 16, 2015)

@Toothless if Radio Shack offers you a job then take it but I would consider it a temporary job

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/radio-shack-money-bankruptcy-holidays,28409.html

I believe they will fold. I remember when they were the go-to store for electronics (pre-internet) but now they are no longer relevant for the most part but if worse comes to worst you will still get a few paychecks in.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2015)

hat said:


> Is there any work available for WCG on Android? I have a Venue 7 sitting mostly unused, could plug it up and run WCG on it. The BOINC app only shows Collatz Conjecture.



Yes, I think mostly it's FAAH wus for Android. I haven't tried it since giving it a go on my Galaxy s4 a while back, and that was such a headache that it left me pretty turned off to the idea. 

However, my experience is a little dated now so you should give it a go and see how it works out, and of course then let us know


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 16, 2015)

so was browsing local buy/sell and seen a i7 2600 for $200 OBO.  is that a good price for it? should i try for 180?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so was browsing local buy/sell and seen a i7 2600 for $200 OBO.  is that a good price for it? should i try for 180?



$200 is just a tad high these days. Don't get me wrong, I have seen them sell for that on several forums, but I have seen the majority going in the $175 to $185 range. 

Take the middle and offer up the $180. That would make it a decent deal.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

Reinstalled linux to get the g1620 crunching. I have been experimenting with Ubuntu minimal to have a tiny distro with out a lot of unnecessary software. You don't have to install a desktop, or a lighter desktop than cinnamon which you can see is using 1%. My install is only 4.71GB.

One thing the team might be interested in, I toyed getting a more useful conky setup. Let me know if you want the config file for that.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone had tried or thought of using their FPGA's for crunching after retiring them from mining cryptocurrency?
They are a step above GPU crunching but below an ASIC for efficiency. From what I have found, an ASIC can't be used but an FPGA might be able to be programmed to run, by someone with the know how.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 18, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had tried or thought of using their FPGA's for crunching after retiring them from mining cryptocurrency?
> They are a step above GPU crunching but below an ASIC for efficiency. From what I have found, an ASIC can't be used but an FPGA might be able to be programmed to run, by someone with the know how.


No one has tried because they would not work. WCG has not made any work units for fgpa's which afaik is the limiting factor.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I was hoping they would be seen as CoProcessors .... shrugs


----------



## Nordic (Jan 18, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I was hoping they would be seen as CoProcessors .... shrugs


We would simply like gpu work to return at the moment. AFAIK it is difficult to code for, so they haven't made a project recently that utilizes it. Team TPU was unstoppable with how many points we put out with gpu's.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 18, 2015)

james888 said:


> We would simply like gpu work to return at the moment. AFAIK it is difficult to code for, so they haven't made a project recently that utilizes it. Team TPU was unstoppable with how many points we put out with gpu's.


I know I'd toss in my GPU for WCG work.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 18, 2015)

OET has hired a PhD computer science person to work on a future phase of the project.  I posted in their thread on WCG about how adapting that part of the project to use GPUs, if possible, would speed up their work by at least a couple times but just as important, would stimulate a lot of interest and enthusiasm.  I'm sure the guy knows the benefits of using GPUs in high performance computing and didn't need to be told.  Still, we've been jonesing for something like that for so long now, I wanted to ask.  He said they would consider it so whether it actually happens or not will probably depend mostly on whether it's practical for the work they want done.  I'm sure this person is more than qualified to write the code if it is.  So we'll just have to wait and see, but there's hope.


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I know I'd toss in my GPU for WCG work.


A hearty chunk of my hardware purchases are due to WCG. I'd probably toss my current GPUs out for better GPUs. Right now, I just tell myself that 20 FPS on low is good enough (slight exaggeration).


----------



## Nordic (Jan 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> A hearty chunk of my hardware purchases are due to WCG. I'd probably toss my current GPUs out for better GPUs. Right now, I just tell myself that 20 FPS on low is good enough (slight exaggeration).


We all know its for you to play with new toys. WCG is just the excuse that justifies new toys. No? Maybe that is just me. I like toys.

How many of us use more than 1 or 2 of the many rigs we have. They are toys with a purpose.


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> We all know its for you to play with new toys. WCG is just the excuse that justifies new toys. No? Maybe that is just me. I like toys.


This is also true.
"Yep, I definitely need this server. How many drives? Uh.. Lets load up all eight. I can RAID them all and that will, um, make, erm, WUs and swapfile faster. Yeah. It's completely necessary."


james888 said:


> How many of us use more than 1 or 2 of the many rigs we have. They are toys with a purpose.


Desktop, laptop and x86_64 tablet see frequent use. The server, workstation, HAL, Steambox, are almost completely all WCG toys. Steambox sees a little bit of use from time to time. Been dragging my feet on my second dual socket build due to not being able to find a good place to put it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2015)

long overdue pic of Kraken x41 in use  nvm the dust on my CPU HSF


----------



## Toothless (Jan 19, 2015)

The dust is a new breed of dust. Hows the temps with that cooler?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2015)

Toothless said:


> The dust is a new breed of dust


i used to have my PC in my bedroom where i smoked  just need to get the motivation to pull the fans off and clean the HSF.

The x41 keeps my 680 at 30C idle 51C tops while gaming.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 19, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i used to have my PC in my bedroom where i smoked  just need to get the motivation to pull the fans off and clean the HSF.
> 
> The x41 keeps my 680 at 30C idle 51C tops while gaming.


Overclocked?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2015)

Not yet.  I want to grab some vram heatsinks to stick on the vrms before I over clock it.  Mind you I could always just go up 50 MHz or so ☺

Edit: 54mhz O/C   honestly for the games I play I dont even need to o/c but i can now say its overclocked


----------



## xvi (Jan 20, 2015)

AMD's CCC tried to trick me today.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> AMD's CCC tried to trick me today.
> 
> View attachment 61902


----------



## xvi (Jan 20, 2015)

Toothless said:


>



Quick! Crossfire them all before they disappear!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> Quick! Crossfire them all before they disappear!


GTX2640 x4OC Edition, and yes it can play Solitaire 30fps 320x240.


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like [Ion] is in AWOL mode again 

Anyone want to take a stab at doing the *Daily Numbers* post for awhile?


----------



## xvi (Jan 21, 2015)

Toothless said:


> GTX2640 x4OC Edition, and yes it can play Solitaire 30fps 320x240.


GTX 2640 is almost 2.5 more than a GTX 980! 


Norton said:


> Looks like [Ion] is in AWOL mode again
> 
> Anyone want to take a stab at doing the *Daily Numbers* post for awhile?


I could take a shot at it if someone reminds me what time daily numbers are done.


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2015)

In about 46 minutes:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points

They usually come out between 9-10pm (Eastern)


----------



## xvi (Jan 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> They usually come out between 9-10pm (Eastern)


6 PM for me then. That should be do-able. Might be a smidgen late today though.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!! 

I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer. 

They just moved her today to a hospice center in Vegas. She actually lives in Kingman AZ. 

 She is not expected to make it more than a week to two at the longest.   

Needless to say, I will have to shut my rigs down for a week or so to head down there to say my final goodbye to my dear ole ma.  She just turned 82 on the 17th of December. 

I am so dearly going to miss her.  She has always been there for me my whole life. My dad passed away when I was 13 so she pretty much had to be the back bone of the house. 

I just wanted to let everyone one on the team know that my numbers will go to nothing for a week or so. I will take my laptop and try to jump on here from time to time while I am gone but I don't know how much I'll be able to come on and say hey. 

I have to put in for bereavement at work tomorrow so I will probably be heading down there either Thursday or Friday. 

Just want ya all to have my ole ma in your prayers that she doesn't pass in pain.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  She would have been one year younger than my grandmother, who past away about 11 months ago.  She was on hospice for about a week before she passed.  If it truly is your mom's time to go, just make sure she's surrounded by loved ones and that she's comfortable.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2015)

That's alright it got me too.


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear about your Mom Dano


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer.
> 
> ...


When I'm able to run WCG again, I'll join you in that fight against cancer.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear about that!  Get down there and spend some time together, and make it good.  Cherish the awesome memories you have together and she will never be truly gone. Stay strong! 

And yes, crunching against cancer is a great idea!  We do it for all the loved ones we've lost to the Big C, and for those that are to battle it soon enough!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear, let's hope see can "go" gently and not with a rough ride (although brain C is rough enough as it is).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear Dano, ill keep your mom and you in my prayers.


----------



## Bow (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about you mom, if you need anything just ask.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, I'm sitting in the hospital ER now with the wife. She's been fighting some sort of cold thing, and she recently broke out in horrible hives, so bad her throat started closing up and hurt her breathing. She was at the doctor when she couldn't breathe, so she was sent right over. She got a dose of some goodness and has helped, but not completely taken away. 

I don't think they're interested in finding out what caused the hives, just treating it. We are hoping to get out of here soon, but we have to wait on the doctor to come in.  Still it's likely that it may happen again, but I suppose we have to see what the doc says.


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Well, I'm sitting in the hospital ER now with the wife. She's been fighting some sort of cold thing, and she recently broke out in horrible hives, so bad her throat started closing up and hurt her breathing. She was at the doctor when she couldn't breathe, so she was sent right over. She got a dose of some goodness and has helped, but not completely taken away.
> 
> I don't think they're interested in finding out what caused the hives, just treating it. We are hoping to get out of here soon, but we have to wait on the doctor to come in.  Still it's likely that it may happen again, but I suppose we have to see what the doc says.



That sucks Bud!  Was she on some kind of antibiotic? That happened to my wife years ago due to an allergic reaction to an antibiotic the Dr gave her.

Hope they figure it out and she starts feeling better!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> That sucks Bud!  Was she on some kind of antibiotic? That happened to my wife years ago due to an allergic reaction to an antibiotic the Dr gave her.
> 
> Hope they figure it out and she starts feeling better!



She was on 2 antibiotics but they ended over a week ago or so, so not sure....maybe. I think thats why she got the cold in the first place though most definitely.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn Matt that sucks bro! I hope she is okay man.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 21, 2015)

Very sorry to see such sad news and will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer.
> 
> ...




Update: I am leaving early tomorrow morning as the hospice says it is questionable if she will make it through the weekend. 
It will take about 13 to 15 hours to get to Las Vegas from here so hopefully I can get there tomorrow mid evening.

However the wife has elected to stay here to work and keep an eye on the ole dogs, so I won't be shutting down the systems.


----------



## xvi (Jan 22, 2015)

That's why we're here.


stinger608 said:


> Update: I am leaving early tomorrow morning as the hospice says it is questionable if she will make it through the weekend.
> It will take about 13 to 15 hours to get to Las Vegas from here so hopefully I can get there tomorrow mid evening.


Safe travels, Stinger.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2015)

It's a sad time to be sure, but travel safely Dano


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, I left at 6 am yesterday and arrived at 7 pm. Well, 6 in Vegas. 13 hours and 860 miles. Pretty good time. 

Stayed at the hospice all night last night and just now got a room about a block away. 

They just took my mom off the oxygen as she would not want to be kept on life support. I am just here for a little bit to freshen up some. 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 24, 2015)

stay strong my friend


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from here on out for the next year, I am dedicating all my crunching to Cancer!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got word earlier that my mother collapsed in Las Vegas. She was there with some other folks for a couple of days. They took her to the hospital on Sunday and found that she has brain cancer.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry and will be praying for you and your family. I am glad to see that you are by her side now.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

My mother passed away yesterday afternoon about 12:30 Pacific time.     

I will miss her very dearly as she has always been a big part in my life as my pop passed away many many years ago when I was 11 years old. She was pretty much the mom and dad. Dang, it is tough to deal with at this time and I am pretty depressed today. I think being here at her apartment is kind of causing some of the depression. It wasn't too bad last night, but I think it is finally setting in today. 

She passed very peaceful in an amazing hospice center. 

I want to thank the Nathan Aldelson Hospice Center for an amazing job of keeping her comfortable and doing all that they could. The nurses, doctors, and staff were so amazing with her and me while I was there by her side. She is in a better place now. She had very bad crippling arthritis for many years and suffered a lot of pain due to the arthritis. Now she is peaceful, so I thank the lord for that. 

Sorry for going on everyone, I just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday afternoon about 12:30 Pacific time.
> 
> ...



No apologies needed my man, condolences on your loss


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2015)

@stinger608 
Very sorry to hear that bud!  It's a terrible thing to have to deal with, especially so last minute, but at the least you got to be there with your mom before it happened. 

Stay strong buddy!


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2015)

Hang in there Dano 

She's out of pain now and she will still be watching over you and the rest of your family.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry to here Dano. If you need anything let me know bro.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 26, 2015)

@stinger608 Feel free to vent all you want. Also, please believe, despite some not posting, we are all with you! It is often very hard to comment when someone has something hard to go through.

I know all of us have, at some point, lost someone close to us. Each of us deals with it in different ways, venting is often a very Healthy way of dealing with tough issues. A lot us here know I tend to rant on here, occasionally. 

Best wishes to you and your's!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2015)

My condolences @stinger608 
So sorry to hear about your loss. She is a better place now; however it does not ease your pain of missing her.
Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Something crazy just happened...

The i3 2100 has been running fine for a while, but for some reason, I decided to open up realtemp to check cpu temps.  Silly idea, since it's been fine for such a long time, but I just saw that the CPU was running at 90-91*!!!   Just paused BOINC and temps dropped down to about high 60*s; normally idle temps were around 32-35 w/ loads around 55-57ish.

No idea what happened, I haven't touched this thing in forever.  i'm guessing the hsf is crap, but I haven't opened it up yet.  I'm surprised that the PC was running so well though, given the high CPU usge and crazy temps.  Thankfully I have a spare Coolit cooler that was going to be swapped into this rig, but the time never presented itself.  Now tomorrow will be the day, just need o shut this rig down for the night.


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2015)

Stock cooler on that thing? That CoolIt cooler worked a good bit better for me once I took the washers off them. Seems a bit difficult to get proper contact on that thing. The instructions weren't the greatest on those things anyways. Seems like I had another plan to clamp it down a bit better. I'll check when I get home.

Almost need a copper shim or something for that thing. Seems weird that it's basically a Corsair H60, but no one seems to have these kinds of troubles with the Corsair.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

xvi said:


> Stock cooler on that thing? That CoolIt cooler worked a good bit better for me once I took the washers off them. Seems a bit difficult to get proper contact on that thing. The instructions weren't the greatest on those things anyways. Seems like I had another plan to clamp it down a bit better. I'll check when I get home.
> 
> Almost need a copper shim or something for that thing. Seems weird that it's basically a Corsair H60, but no one seems to have these kinds of troubles with the Corsair.



You are correct (plus, it's the cooler I got from you a while bsck). I had the coolit on the other CPU, but it only made half contact. I think I'll take your advice and try without the washers.  

I think the pc had a serious dust buildup. I blew out a bit and temps dropped decently. Tomorrow the coolit will go on


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> You are correct (plus, it's the cooler I got from you a while bsck). I had the coolit on the other CPU, but it only made half contact. I think I'll take your advice and try without the washers.
> 
> I think the pc had a serious dust buildup. I blew out a bit and temps dropped decently. Tomorrow the coolit will go on


I figured it was. Removing the washers lowered temps by a bit, but it's still not making great contact. Took it off just now and it looks like it is making good contact, just the pre-applied thermal paste is terrible.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

xvi said:


> I figured it was. Removing the washers lowered temps by a bit, but it's still not making great contact. Took it off just now and it looks like it is making good contact, just the pre-applied thermal paste is terrible.



Glad to hear contact is solid, makes me have no doubts about mine.  I'll be doing that pc tomorrow after work, but it's a long drawn out deal since the motherboard has to come out to change the cooler. The opening in the back doesn't line up with the board, which makes it pointless and just irritating. 

It's all good though because the pc is FILTHY!  I couldn't believe how bad it was when I looked tonight, but it desperately needs attention lol.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Something crazy just happened...
> 
> The i3 2100 has been running fine for a while, but for some reason, I decided to open up realtemp to check cpu temps.  Silly idea, since it's been fine for such a long time, but I just saw that the CPU was running at 90-91*!!!   Just paused BOINC and temps dropped down to about high 60*s; normally idle temps were around 32-35 w/ loads around 55-57ish.
> 
> No idea what happened, I haven't touched this thing in forever.  i'm guessing the hsf is crap, but I haven't opened it up yet.  I'm surprised that the PC was running so well though, given the high CPU usge and crazy temps.  Thankfully I have a spare Coolit cooler that was going to be swapped into this rig, but the time never presented itself.  Now tomorrow will be the day, just need o shut this rig down for the night.


I had a similar problem with one of the hex quads.  The temps on one was a lot higher than the other.  When I removed the hsf I saw that the paste on the hot one was all shriveled and cracked.

I guess that certain types of paste just can't handle high temps for prolonged periods.  Plus I think one of the chips probably ran a bit hotter anyway.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday afternoon about 12:30 Pacific time.
> 
> ...



My condoleances.


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2015)

My area is bracing for a Nor'Easter. The storm is expected to dump 2' of snow by tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday afternoon about 12:30 Pacific time.
> 
> ...


Ah Dano I'm so sorry for you.   If you need anything from us, please say so.

I've never lost anyone so close....just great-grandparents....losing a parent, damn, that must be devastating


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2015)

Very sad to hear the heartbreaking news, Dano- I can't imagine how tough this is for you. Take care, any help I can give is a PM away.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2015)

@stinger608 Heard about what happened. Sorry for your loss buddy.


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> @stinger608 Heard about what happened. Sorry for your loss buddy.



Nice to see you posting! 

Gonna hang around a while?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Nice to see you posting!
> 
> Gonna hang around a while?


Seldomly. I just ghost the forums anymore.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2015)

Output is likely going to be down tomorrow and Thursday the university is conducting fire safety checks which means I'll have to tidy things up a bunch unless I want to be busted 
I'll try to find a tidier long-term solution too.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 28, 2015)

So your saying that many computers are a fire hazard?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2015)

james888 said:


> So your saying that many computers are a fire hazard?


I don't think so, but I have cords and such stretched out in a way that looks far worse than it actually is.
Issue is, I don't have time to tidy things up ATM, so I'll just shut down and unplug and then probably put it back more sensibly on Friday after class.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

Is TPU's WCG/BOINC Team still working?
In the pic above at the end of that page it says Team Joined-Retired.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 62199 Is TPU's WCG/BOINC Team still working?
> In the pic above at the end of that page it says Team Joined-Retired.


Yes that's correct.  The Joined-Retired lists the dates that you joined a team, and, applicable, quit it.  The Current part means that you're still a member of our Glorious Team


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yes that's correct.  The Joined-Retired lists the dates that you joined a team, and, applicable, quit it.  The Current part means that you're still a member of our Glorious Team


I joined today.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I joined today.


Yup that's what it looked like 
Good to have you onboard 
Willkommen bei den Mannschaft TPU!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yup that's what it looked like
> Good to have you onboard
> Willkommen bei den Mannschaft TPU!



Vielen Dank


----------



## hat (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm messing around with my 660 ti, with a little bit of an overclock. Currently running +70 offset, and forced 80% fan speed. The DCII cooler is pretty quiet! I can't hear anything out of this computer over the other one sitting by it. For some reason I want my main machine to be cool and quiet, and the noise from the other one doesn't bother me at all, even that rattling fan... so long as it's not my main machine.

The second machine was down for a while. I think the CMOS battery is bad or something; I accidentally unplugged it from my surge protector and I had to re set up the CMOS (stuck on press F1 to continue blah blah blah).

I found a new job too. I'm now working at a plastic plant. It's clean and warm in there... much better than my last job. I'm on 12 hour night shifts, but we go a few days on and a few days off so I have a lot more time off. 36 hours one week, 48 the next, then 36 again and so on. I'm making a little bit more money, but not much. Weekly pay though, and direct deposit... the last place didn't do that. That'll save me trips to the bank and a $7 monthly charge from my bank (having direct deposit is one way of eliminating that charge). I'm also signed up for labor ready, as I decided one day not to go into my job anymore and find a new place, and signed up with them in the meantime. I still haven't been on a job with them yet, despite offers (couldn't go due to lack of gas, or something coming up when they wanted me to go). I might stay signed up with them so I can make extra money on my time off, but I just get offers when I get them and so far it hasn't lined up yet for me to do so.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

I've decided to go for Crunching.
Today I've joined and so far it's working great, thanks guy for the suggestion, now i feel i am doing something helpful with my Machine, btw in a few months i will build a new Machine and will be use for Crunching too, unfortunately this month and next i can't leave my Machine 24/7 becasue I am flying for a week and when I come back I have many things going on but mean while I can leave it running for 12 hours.

Special thanks to:

@ThE_MaD_ShOt
@TRWOV
@Norton
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK
@Caring1

How many Machines can I run with the same account?


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2015)

Many thanks @Knoxx29 

As to your question- you can run as many machines as you like.... all you need to do for the machine is to install the Boinc Manager software, attach to the World Community Grid project, and enter your user name/password


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I've decided to go for Crunching.
> Today I've joined and so far it's working great, thanks guy for the suggestion, now i feel i am doing something helpful with my Machine, btw in a few months i will build a new Machine and will be use for Crunching too, unfortunately this month and next i can't leave my Machine 24/7 becasue I am flying for a week and when I come back I have many things going on but mean while I can leave it running for 12 hours.
> 
> Special thanks to:
> ...


That's great buddy. You can run as many machine as you like. There is no cap. Like I said I am running 11 right now with a couple more in the works. Also I will warn you that there is a strong chance the bug will hit. Meaning you will get the crunching fever and want to build up your fleet. Try not to got past your means with it and it is easy to go beyond. I am paying an average of somewhere between $15 to $18 per month per rig in electric to run them.


Norton the ninja poster beat me to it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the advice @ThE_MaD_ShOt, 
Btw I am planning to run just 2/3 Machines and that's enough.

I have one more question:
When I run more than one Machine Does the works in progress are the same or separately per each Machine?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 28, 2015)

@Knoxx29 they way it works with multiple machines is each machine is independent of each other. If one goes down it does not effect the others at all. Each machine has it's own buffer of work the is for that machine.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 28, 2015)

If you ever decide to build a fleet of dedicated crunchers take it slow, build one at a time and see how it impacts on your power bill.

I'd recommend you to go for i5s, they have the best PDD/watt/price ratio right now. FX 83xx CPUs could be an alternative if your electricity rates are low, they offer good PPD for the price, the new 8320e would be a good option.

For PSUs 80+Bronze will suffice and 80+ Gold would be ideal. Platinum and Titanium are fine but have too much of a price premium. SSDs aren't good for crunchers because it involves a lot of writes. For 4 threads laptop drives are fine IMO, if you ever build a dual CPU cruncher with >6 threads (some of us have dual 1366s and quad G34s) go with 3.5" hard drives instead. Stick with regular 1.5v or even 1.35v memory, memory speed doesn't affect PPD much so no point in going for 1.65v 2400Mhz memory, you can even get by with a single stick.


edit. forgot to add "Gold" after 80+.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> If you ever decide to build a fleet of dedicated crunchers take it slow, build one at a time and see how it impacts on your power bill.
> 
> I'd recommend you to go for i5s, they have the best PDD/watt/price ratio right now. FX 83xx CPUs could be an alternative if your electricity rates are low, they offer good PPD for the price, the new 8320e would be a good option.
> 
> For PSUs 80+Bronze will suffice and 80+ would be ideal. Platinum and Titanium are fine but have too much of a price premium. SSDs aren't good for crunchers because it involves a lot of writes. For 4 threads laptop drives are fine IMO, if you ever build a dual CPU cruncher with >6 threads (some of us have dual 1366s and quad G34s) go with 3.5" hard drives instead. Stick with regular 1.5v or even 1.35v memory, memory speed doesn't affect PPD much so no point in going for 1.65v 2400Mhz memory, you can even get by with a single stick.



Thanks for the advices once again.
That's what I was thinking to buy an i5.

This is the configuration that i am planning:

Intel Quad Core Prozessor (Intel Core i5-2400, 3,1GHz, 6MB Cache, 1155 Sockel)

Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rev.3.0 Mainboard Sockel 1155 Intel P67 DDR3 Speicher ATX

Seagate ST1000DM003 interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA) - 1 TB

Enermax EPM600AWT Platimax 80Plus Platinum PC-Netzteil (600 Watt, ATX 2.4)
What do you think about it?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 28, 2015)

Most of my rigs came from used parts I got from people here on this forum. My last rig I built cost me $400 for the complete rig with all new parts from newegg and is based around a Fx8350. For a dedicated cruncher matx is the way to go unless you go for a 2p or 4p setup. All my psu's are 80+ bronze or gold and atleast 200 watt more then the rigs actually need. Also low end no extra power plug needed gpu's are your friend for dedicated crunchers. Also for hdd you can use small drives. I also run Linux on a lot of my dedicated rigs. Free os = win.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome to the team @Knoxx29 !!!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Most of my rigs came from used parts I got from people here on this forum. My last rig I built cost me $400 for the complete rig with all new parts from newegg and is based around a Fx8350. For a dedicated cruncher matx is the way to go unless you go for a 2p or 4p setup. All my psu's are 80+ bronze or gold and atleast 200 watt more then the rigs actually need. Also low end no extra power plug needed gpu's are your friend for dedicated crunchers. Also for hdd you can use small drives. I also run Linux on a lot of my dedicated rigs. Free os = win.



I did some modifications:
Seagate Barracuda ST250DM000 Interne Festplatte 250GB (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200 rpm, 16MB Cache, SATA III)
42€

Enermax EPM500AWT Platimax 80Plus Platinum PC-Netzteil (500 Watt, ATX 2.3)
105€

Intel Quad Core Prozessor (Intel Core i5-2400, 3,1GHz, 6MB Cache, 1155 Sockel)
125€

Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rev.3.0 Mainboard Sockel 1155 Intel P67 DDR3 Speicher ATX
60€
Total: 332€
I know I could get a PSU for less price but I like the enermax and the cheaper one Platimax cost 105€ maybe I could get the Enermax Revolution and cost almost the half price.

Thanks @stinger608


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 28, 2015)

@Knoxx29  Looks good.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

Can someone tell me what are the credits for?


----------



## xvi (Jan 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Can someone tell me what are the credits for?


Bragging rights, basically.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

Right now i am running my main Machine plus another one, on my main Machine everything is working great so far but on the secondary Machine i got just 2 Works, why is that?


----------



## xvi (Jan 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Right now i am running my main Machine plus another one, on my main Machine everything is working great so far but on the secondary Machine i got just 2 Works, why is that?


Is that the Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz machine? I'm guessing it has HyperThreading enabled. BOINC will run one task per logical core it sees. When you first fire up BOINC on a machine, I've noticed it only downloads enough workunits to start on all the cores it sees (and no extra "ready to run" workunits). I think this is because the workunit buffer is measured in days and when you first install BOINC, it has no idea how many it can do per day, so it just defaults to zero or something until it has enough data to guess how many workunits to buffer up on.

Edit: We're on page 1111. Make a wish! (Did anyone else do that at school at 11:11 AM just before lunch? ..or am I the only crazy one around here?)


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> Edit: We're on page 1111. Make a wish! (Did anyone else do that at school at 11:11 AM just before lunch? ..or am I the only crazy one around here?)



Naah.... you live in the US, and they have the most wierd oddities......(or maybe the tiny little country Denmark is odd)


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> Is that the Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz machine?


Yes that's the Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz, 
Is there any way how to disable 
HyperThreading or should I leave it.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes that's the Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz,
> Is there any way how to disable
> HyperThreading or should I leave it.


My Intel machines runs with HT on.....they take 4 jobs instead of 2. The 4 jobs are a little bit slower, core by core than without HT, 
but in the end more jobs are crunched.....


----------



## Toothless (Jan 28, 2015)

Job interview went well today and I'll find out tomorrow if I get it or not.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 29, 2015)

@stinger608 sorry about you're mum, PM Me if I can Help.

@xvi the number 11 rocks.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes that's the Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz,
> Is there any way how to disable
> HyperThreading or should I leave it.


Leave HT on....yes you can disable it, but it's not a good idea.  My (extensive) experimentation has confirmed that Hyperthreading improves performance in WCG by about 15-20%....not a lot but not bad either


----------



## Nordic (Jan 29, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Leave HT on....yes you can disable it, but it's not a good idea.  My (extensive) experimentation has confirmed that Hyperthreading improves performance in WCG by about 15-20%....not a lot but not bad either


That is a pentium 4 though, with oldschool hyperthreading. Modern hyperthreading is much more efficient. Still though, I don't see why not leave it on.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for the very kind words and offers for help. 

I am back home now and will return to work tomorrow as life must go on. 

Hopefully I can get the last cruncher built and in service fighting "F'ing" cancer by the end of the weekend.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 29, 2015)

I dont want to bore you with too many questions Guys but I still need some help, can someone tell me how can i Configurate Boinc for best performance?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont want to bore you with too many questions Guys but I still need some help, can someone tell me how can i Configurate Boinc for best performance?








There area  bunch of options you will see, and they default to maximum performance pretty much. You can tweak them if you have certain things you want, but in general you can't really extract any more performance.


----------



## xvi (Jan 29, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Leave HT on....yes you can disable it, but it's not a good idea.  My (extensive) experimentation has confirmed that Hyperthreading improves performance in WCG by about 15-20%....not a lot but not bad either


I remember looking pretty closely at the performance difference back in the Pentium 4 days when I ran SETI@Home at college (it was heavily encouraged by the school). It was a pretty solid 30% jump in PPD when HT was enabled. It'll vary from workload to workload, of course, but it seems like it's always about a 20-30% boost for near anything that's multithreaded. I haven't noticed that 20-30% number go up or down much at all in newer processors, but I haven't kept an eye on it too much.


james888 said:


> Still though, I don't see why not leave it on.


I've heard people claim that single-threaded performance suffers, but I suspect that's only the case when there's a workload on the second logical core. I'm quite certain that in scenarios where there's only one thread being stressed, the difference is nearly unmeasurable. Modern task schedulers should be aware of which logical cores map to which physical cores and should balance loads equally between cores. (AMD had a similar problem with the FX line until it was fixed with a patch.)

The analogy I like to use is a hamburger eating contest. You eat one burger, reach for a second one, eat that second one, and so on.. The time you spend reaching for that next hamburger, you're not eating. If you used your other hand to grab the next hamburger while you were still eating the first, you can switch to eating the second hamburger while you reach for the third. You minimize the time spent between burgers by making sure you always have the next one ready. Boom. HyperThreading.
The total time you spend holding each hamburger increases (almost doubles, actually), but your total hamburgers eaten per hour increases. Two things at 60% the speed is faster in the long run than one thing at 100%.
If you have two people on your team and the goal is to eat a total of two hamburgers, it wouldn't make sense to put a hamburger in each hand of the first person and have the second person sit completely idle. If the person assigning hamburgers (the OS) doesn't take that into consideration, that wouldn't be an efficient use of resources. I think this is where the single-threaded performance argument stems from.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 29, 2015)

I dont know what I have done yet but until a few hours ago when I was not using the pc it appeared the Boinc screen saver but know it doesn't appear any more.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont know what I have done yet but until a few hours ago when I was not using the pc it appeared the Boinc screen saver but know it doesn't appear any more.


Ut OH!! You Broke it!!

Do a complete fresh OS install and start over!!

Sorry, had to do it. As was said above, install, connect to the team, forget. The only time I mess with it is streaming movies or playing a game. Then I go to Tools, Computing Preferences, then at the bottom adjust down from 100% to 50 or 45...depending. Then when movie is over or I have had enough of a game, back to 100.

Aside from that, leave it alone, it does it all itself! If it doesn't work or, doesn't upload jobs or, won't upload new one's...then feel free to ask away.

Until then, Please believe us. We have been there and back, numerous times. Boinc and WCG still have a few bumps in the road, once in a while, but for the most part it configures itself to your computer's abilities within a few days of running, or longer if you shut down a lot. That can make the learning process longer.

Anyways, Leave HT on, and enjoy the cruise through the Milestones!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> and will return to work tomorrow as life must go on.



Well, I didn't return to work today after all. I was pretty drained this morning so I just took another day off. 

What I did do though, is completely disassemble my ole trusty Cooler Master Sniper case (with factory side window) and wash it in the bath tub. 

All the parts are just about dried up now, so will start to assemble possibly tonight. 

And of course I will take pictures along the way.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well, I didn't return to work today after all. I was pretty drained this morning so I just took another day off.
> 
> What I did do though, is completely disassemble my ole trusty Cooler Master Sniper case (with factory side window) and wash it in the bath tub.
> 
> ...


Sweeeetttt. Also having trouble deciding bobo?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well, I didn't return to work today after all. I was pretty drained this morning so I just took another day off.
> 
> All the parts are just about dried up now, so will start to assemble possibly tonight.
> 
> And of course I will take pictures along the way.



I read your post as I have depicted it in the quote here. I missed your second line on the first read, and all the parts are dried up sounded weird.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone planning to watch iZombie which starts in March?  AFAI can tell, it's about a crime solving zombie.  From wikipedia


> Olivia “Liv” Moore was a rosy-cheeked, disciplined, over-achieving medical resident who had her life path completely mapped out, until the night she attended a party that unexpectedly turned into a zombie feeding frenzy. Afterward, she became part zombie. She currently works at a coroner's office to give her access to the brains she must eat to survive. A side effect of her new diet is the ability to absorb the memories of the deceased, which helps her solve homicides.


It sounds a little like the UK series In The Flesh but I'm sure since I haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the very kind words and offers for help.
> 
> I am back home now and will return to work tomorrow as life must go on.
> 
> Hopefully I can get the last cruncher built and in service fighting "F'ing" cancer by the end of the weekend.


In your mom's honor, Akershus (an AMD X4) and Aarhus (a Sandy i5) have now joined the family. 
It may not be a lot, but I feel for you bro


----------



## Nordic (Jan 30, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Anyone planning to watch iZombie which starts in March?  AFAI can tell, it's about a crime solving zombie.  From wikipedia
> 
> It sounds a little like the UK series In The Flesh but I'm sure since I haven't seen that one yet.


I have seen commercials for it. Its a CW show, which are usually 2/3 interpersonal drama and 1/3 plot. I watch a couple CW shows but I don't plan on watching that one.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 30, 2015)

I miss running WCG at night. Kept my room nice and toasty, even with the window open.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

Did you Quit?


----------



## hat (Jan 30, 2015)

I installed boinc on my phone. Wonder why my tablet won't pick up on wcg, only collatz conjecture.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

hat said:


> I installed boinc on my phone. Wonder why my tablet won't pick up on wcg, only collatz conjecture.


I tried to install it on my Samsung but it says not compatible.


----------



## hat (Jan 30, 2015)

Time to find an excuse to upgrade the phone lol


----------



## xvi (Jan 30, 2015)

hat said:


> Time to find an excuse to upgrade the phone lol


I think your signature is appropriate here.


----------



## Tallencor (Jan 30, 2015)

Been out for some time guys this that and all kinds of other stuff. Skimming through Just want to send my condolences to @stinger608 and Family for the loss. My wife would like to send hers as well, our prayers are with you and yours D@n0.
Also want to say welcome to team  @Knoxx29 Looks like you are going to do quite well. Have you found your freeDC page yet?
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=968083
That's all you my friend. Don't let the top 10 team scare you lol. Ive been at this since last August and only just got 10th twice.
Good to be back aft a month but I have my doubts about keeping the server running out of challenges. The last 2 month power bill was a talking to session fr the spouse that I don't think I won
Just updated my home os to 8.1 (C-mas gift) so Boinc will be back on this weekend. Still gonna run the I7(home) and I5 @ (work)


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2015)

Tallencor said:


> Have you found your freeDC page yet?
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=968083
> That's all you my friend. Don't let the top 10 team scare you lol.


Thanks a lot for the link, i didnt even know that existed.

Right know i am building one more Machine for Crunching, i will finish it in around 1 hour.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 30, 2015)

Also the team link is here for those that don't know. 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## t_ski (Jan 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well, I didn't return to work today after all. I was pretty drained this morning so I just took another day off.
> 
> What I did do though, is completely disassemble my ole trusty Cooler Master Sniper case (with factory side window) and wash it in the bath tub.
> 
> ...


Playing with your case while you take a bubble bath is not really "cleaning" it.

Sorry I've been away for a few days.  My wife went into the hospital with abdominal pain Monday night, got admitted and ended up having surgery yesterday to remove her gallbladder.  Not major stuff, but still not fun for her.  The good news is she's back at home resting now, and in a lot less pain.


----------



## hat (Jan 30, 2015)

This is what I geton my tablet... Collatz only


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Playing with your case while you take a bubble bath is not really "cleaning" it.
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a few days.  My wife went into the hospital with abdominal pain Monday night, got admitted and ended up having surgery yesterday to remove her gallbladder.  Not major stuff, but still not fun for her.  The god news is she's back at home resting now, and in a lot less pain.




Wow, glad she's okay T!!! That is a bit scary for sure man!

Bhahaha, "while you take a bubble bath!" I laughed out load when I read that man.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks.  The doc said her gallbladder was packed full of gallstones.  So many in fact, that he had to remove a bunch of them before he could pull the gallbladder out of the incision - otherwise it wouldn't come out without a larger cut.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Thanks.  The doc said her gallbladder was packed full of gallstones.  So many in fact, that he had to remove a bunch of them before he could pull the gallbladder out of the incision - otherwise it wouldn't come out without a larger cut.




 Holy crap man. That is amazing.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks a lot for the link, i didnt even know that existed.
> 
> Right know i am building one more Machine for Crunching, i will finish it in around 1 hour.




















Welcome aboard!


On your FreeDC page you can find the signature graph:
http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=968083&theme=7

Themes go from 1 to 40 I think, you can change the number after "theme=" to change it. To make it into an image just put the URL between IMG tags:


----------



## twilyth (Jan 31, 2015)

I had the same situation and ended up having a stone that blocked the common bile duct.  That resulted in pancreatitis and a trip to the hospital.  But since the stone managed to pass through, there wasn't an immediate need for surgery.  My doctor refused to prescribe a medication to dissolve the stones so I went to someone else and got ursodiol which stimulates the production of bile acids that help dissolve stones that are primarily made of cholesterol.

The problem these days is that no one wants to prescribe these sorts of medications since the common wisdom is that the stones will recur anyway.  But if you refuse to have the surgery, you don't really give them any choice.  Needless to say I don't see that doctor any more.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2015)

So I have an overclock able Intel G3258 on the way. I was looking for a mini itx z77 board, but then I realized I could get an even better h97 motherboard + pentium for the same price basically. So... doing that. It will be for a lan gaming/crunching/750ti folding rig in a small space. Maybe I will upgrade to a quad core in time for more ppd.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

So I didn't get the job. Oh well. I guess they can't fathom that most places require previous job experience and someone has to start somewhere. I'll keep trying!


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So I didn't get the job. Oh well. I guess they can't fathom that most places require previous job experience and someone has to start somewhere. I'll keep trying!



Sorry to hear that bud- stay positive and keep looking... you may not find what you want at first but keep an open mind


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 31, 2015)

james888 said:


> So I have an overclock able Intel G3258 on the way. I was looking for a mini itx z77 board, but then I realized I could get an even better h97 motherboard + pentium for the same price basically. So... doing that. It will be for a lan gaming/crunching/750ti folding rig in a small space. Maybe I will upgrade to a quad core in time for more ppd.


Will the CPU still be overclockable on that h97 board?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Will the CPU still be overclockable on that h97 board?


Asrock says it will overclock that pentium but not a k series oddly. I am skeptical but if it doesn't I am not that concerned. I got the pentium for celeron pricing.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Thanks.  The doc said her gallbladder was packed full of gallstones.  So many in fact, that he had to remove a bunch of them before he could pull the gallbladder out of the incision - otherwise it wouldn't come out without a larger cut.


 


t_ski said:


> Playing with your case while you take a bubble bath is not really "cleaning" it.
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a few days.  My wife went into the hospital with abdominal pain Monday night, got admitted and ended up having surgery yesterday to remove her gallbladder.  Not major stuff, but still not fun for her.  The good news is she's back at home resting now, and in a lot less pain.


 
Glad to hear she is okay


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> On your FreeDC page you can find the signature graph


Me been ignorant once again, when I go to the FreeDC page where should I go to find the signature graph?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 31, 2015)

you can actually use this link and put it in your sig

http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=968083&theme=7

you can change the last number from 1 to like 40 to change theme.


Example being http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=968083&theme=10


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, it's the end of an era. I just finished my last -bigadv WU on the 6180 Opty Server. Currently chewing on a SMP WU for 267K PPD(1/2 to 1/3 usual production). I will be taking the servers off F@H and moving them over to WCG until I figure what to do with them. Time to order up some GTX970's!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, it's the end of an era. I just finished my last -bigadv WU on the 6180 Opty Server. Currently chewing on a SMP WU for 267K PPD(1/2 to 1/3 usual production). I will be taking the servers off F@H and moving them over to WCG until I figure what to do with them. Time to order up some GTX970's!


If you somehow land two extra 970's I'll be more than happy to send you a dragon egg in exchange.


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2015)

I think I may have figured out why the boinc app for android doesn't show anything but collatz conjecture. Could it be because my tablet has an Atom processor (x86)?

Nativeboinc doesn't work either, it says unable to download pgp key or some such.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Two more setups:




Akershus (top): AMD X4 955, 4GB DDR3, 80GB Velociraptor, Antec 550w (?) PSU, Linksys WiFi card (no more ethernet ports on my switch)
Aarhus (bottom): i5-2400, 4GB DDR3, 500GB HDD, various HP bits


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> you can actually use this link and put it in your sig
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=968083&theme=7
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for all your help and patience, 
I copied the link in my sig but all what I can see is just the link and not the image, what I have done wrong?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your help and patience,
> I copied the link in my sig but all what I can see is just the link and not the image, what I have done wrong?


Did you paste the link into the "insert image" in the Signature thingy, or just paste the link straight?  It's the former that you want.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Did you paste the link into the "insert image" in the Signature thingy, or just paste the link straight?  It's the former that you want.


I paste the link.
I got it, I just paste in the wrong place 
Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I paste the link.
> I got it, I just paste in the wrong place
> Thanks.


Looks good! 

You can also get one of the more-detailed ones like I have as well....I think they're more interesting than the Free-DC ones


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good!
> 
> You can also get one of the more-detailed ones like I have as well....I think they're more interesting than the Free-DC ones


That would be cool, what should I do to have one?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

Okay guys. I can maybe get back in the game. Talked to @Norton and I'll get loads of work and turn it in before the deadline. We'll see how well this turns out.

UPDATE: ALAS I GET THE FREE COMCAST WIFI HOUR. Time to fill up on jobs while I can. 

Honestly, If I had more wifi then I'd be doing more jobs but it is what it is.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

Did I motivate you in any way


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That would be cool, what should I do to have one?


Click on the "Request a Signature" link here


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

OH MY GOD.





It grew.





*AND Y'KNOW WHAT. EVERY SINGLE TASK HERE WILL BE COMPLETED. I PROMISE THIS TO YOU ALL AND TO ALL OF WCG.*


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Toothless said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We look forward to it 
How many tasks do you have ATM?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> We look forward to it
> How many tasks do you have ATM?


Where does one check this?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Where does one check this?


Perhaps the easiest way to check is to go to the Results Status page on WCG (http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewBoincResults.do) and check the ones that are "In Progress"....there are 15 WUs shown per page so then you can see how many pages there are for a quick count


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Perhaps the easiest way to check is to go to the Results Status page on WCG (http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewBoincResults.do) and check the ones that are "In Progress"....there are 15 WUs shown per page so then you can see how many pages there are for a quick count


_NINE PAGES._


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Click on the "Request a Signature" link here


After that, request a signature?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

Okay. 121 tasks and I won't stop until either my desktop needs a break or my room is too hot. Max temp is 79c with 100% CPU load on all threads running on the 4.4ghz turbo. Tomorrow I'll see about getting my netbook and laptop set up on WCG for another 6 threads of power on top of my 8 from my i7. I'm turning into a dedicated cruncher.

I need sleep. Today has been stressful.


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone got boinc to run on an android system with an Intel atom? For WCG I mean... The only thing my venue 7 gets is collatz conjecture.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> After that, request a signature?


Yes correct! 

Hat, I'm sorry, but I know nothing about that...the only Android devices I have are far too old for it to be worthwhile to even try (~1GHz single core)


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

So since my last post last night. 32 tasks have been completed.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> After that, request a signature?


Keep an eye on the thread. In a few days he will give you a link for you signature. Welcome btw.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Keep an eye on the thread. In a few days he will give you a link for you signature. Welcome btw.


Thanks a lot, I did the request


----------



## Bow (Feb 1, 2015)

SEATTLE SEAHAWKS​


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like my desktop will be done with the rest of the tasks tomorrow, so it can get rest a bit. 

Not sure when I can turn them in tomorrow due to.. personal issues regarding my health and well being are being brought up due to my current living situation. Nonetheless they will be turned in.

121 tasks... Hard to sleep with fans and LEDs next to one's head.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2015)

I just checked on Breslau, the 3770k system, and it turns out that the 120mm fan in it had locked up, completely!  Other than the fan in the 9600GSO, this is the only fan in the entire system....yet it kept running, with all 4 cores at 102C! 
No idea how long it's been like this....IIRC last time I checked on it was in December, so it could have been upwards of a month.
I've replaced it with a new, not-broken 120mm fan, and it's back in operation in the upper 70s again.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey team. Got a question. I was just playing with Hyper-v last night and got a win 8.1 core running as guest OS. and win 10.1 technical preview on the other. I installed boinc manager and assigned 4 cores for each guest OS. Have seen that it is crunching as normal which is good.

question was, will it add more points if I crunch on Guest OS together with the host? I just started running all of them last night. (plan to keep it running overnight whenever I go to bed).

edit. Yup it does.

the win 10 was just up and running 3 hours earlier than my win 8 guest.







on the other note. seems that win 10 is slow to crunch than the win 8. I saw that win 8 upload more than win 10. This is I of course depending on the project crunching. anyway. Next update I should see update from win 8 guest. I will then see which one is better. maybe I will change to win 8.

Just messing around with win 10 just to see difference. And it looks like it is better than win 8.1. I like the start menu.


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2015)

I believe there was a way to force more tasks to run at once in the cc_config, but it didn't really turn out to be a big deal.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2015)

Watch my numbers in the next couple of weeks. 4P Opty 6176 is crunching now and I will bring the 6180 rig online next week. Just want to showcase what they can do if any potential buyers are interested. If there is no team interest, then I'll put them on ebay.

May do an OS upgrade mid-week to see if I can boost production.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2015)

Buck, what sort of price are you looking for?  I figure it's probably out of my range ATM, but still.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Buck, what sort of price are you looking for?  I figure it's probably out of my range ATM, but still.....


Kinda depends on what package your looking for. Mobo/CPU's/Ram/ Coolers?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 2, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Kinda depends on what package your looking for. Mobo/CPU's/Ram/ Coolers?


yup I also am interested in a price but like Ion maybe to steep for me .


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Kinda depends on what package your looking for. Mobo/CPU's/Ram/ Coolers?


Yeah....RAM optional since I can always loot half of it from Kiev, but otherwise that sounds good.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2015)

All tasks are completed. I just need a connection to upload them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> All tasks are completed. I just need a connection to upload them.


Can you use your cell phone and tether it?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Can you use your cell phone and tether it?


Sadly no as my plan didn't include VPN use. I'll either have to wait for the "mother's hour of WiFi" or pay for Xfinity Access.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2015)

Guys I have an idea. It's not the best but it's something. 

What if one of us got a huge building like what Goodwill or Target would use,  put tons of shelves with a countless amount of WCG dedicated desktops running, with it being open (but limited) to the public to educate people on what WCG is and how it works. The sign would say "TechPowerup's WCG Education and Crunching Center."

We must win the lottery.


----------



## xvi (Feb 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Sadly no as my plan didn't include VPN use. I'll either have to wait for the "mother's hour of WiFi" or pay for Xfinity Access.


If you have an unlimited plan, check out FoxFi. If you don't, it may not be worth it.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2015)

xvi said:


> If you have an unlimited plan, check out FoxFi. If you don't, it may not be worth it.


Unlimited 3G. I'm using Straight Talk.


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2015)

I had straight talk for a while. It's not quite unlimited. It's actually unlimited up to either 2 or 3GB. How they can say it's unlimited when it's really not beats me... Unlimited until it runs out I guess. Just like my car can take me an unlimited amount of places... until I'm out of gas.


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2015)

So I tried adding an account manager for wcg to see where I could get with my tablet. I logged in to this account manager (BAM) and added wcg by URL in BOINC. It did this... Guess BOINC doesn't like Intel/x86 Android.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 2, 2015)

hat said:


> So I tried adding an account manager for wcg to see where I could get with my tablet. I logged in to this account manager (BAM) and added wcg by URL in BOINC. It did this... Guess BOINC doesn't like Intel/x86 Android.


I got BOINC running on my Motorola Droid Maxx, some time ago. It worked, ran jobs and used up my battery like there was a hole in it along with heating it up, HOT!

Meanwhile, it took better than 24 hours to run a single job, FA@H, no less. I dumped it.

I know that BOINC and WCG work on ATOM's, [ION] has at least one he has used/using. What version of Android are you using? KitKat worked, as I mentioned, but unsure of Lollipop.

Motorola and Verizon apparently are evil empire-ist's and won't allow me to root my phone and get Lollipop. Unless, of course, they decide that in one of their many updates, they will give it to me. Unlikely.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I got BOINC running on my Motorola Droid Maxx, some time ago. It worked, ran jobs and used up my battery like there was a hole in it along with heating it up, HOT!
> 
> Meanwhile, it took better than 24 hours to run a single job, FA@H, no less. I dumped it.
> 
> ...


Yes I do have an Atom--but it's one of the old x86_64 ones running regular Windows 7.  It does OK, I guess....about 430 PPD or so.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2015)

Guy's...I may have been premature. Pande Group surprised all 4p Folders today with another generation of "-bigadv like" work units, so I may not be selling the servers. These new "Many Core" work units look like they produce 10% more PPD than the old ones. Huge news for us 4P folders. Sorry for the confusion with selling the servers.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> so I may not be selling the servers



Too late, your committed now Buck.............Bhahahahahaha

You should have mine in the mail tomorrow; right?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's...I may have been premature. Pande Group surprised all 4p Folders today with another generation of "-bigadv like" work units, so I may not be selling the servers. These new "Many Core" work units look like they produce 10% more PPD than the old ones. Huge news for us 4P folders. Sorry for the confusion with selling the servers.


Awesome news to hear that you still have work for them! 
But if you do decide to sell, throw me a note....


----------



## Arjai (Feb 3, 2015)

Bit o'news from the desk of Arjai.

I have, now, a desk. Located on the second floor of the Bethel Hotel, at the Mission I stay in. It includes a locking door, two chest's of drawers, a 4' clothes rod and shelf, a single bed and a nightstand. 

I have a window facing west. I do not, yet, have a chair for my desk. They say one will be provided for me, eventually. I plan to get one online or from one of the local shops, I want to be able to sit back. I have already ordered 24, really nice, mahogany wooden hangers and a Trinity 4 Tier wire shelving unit, in Bronze powdercoat. 

http://www.bhg.com/shop/florida-bra...-of-24-p101ecfc94865fc97a90d33cfbebe240a.html

http://shop.trinityii.com/shelvin/3...6x14x54-indoor-wire-shelving-dark-bronze.html

I plan to put my farm on the Rack, along with some books.
I need another paycheck, or two, to have it all up and crunching, again.
I need to buy an addition LED Monitor to sister between the P4 Cruncher and the Mad Cruncher. Also need a pair of PS2 Keyboards and mouses and pads. This 'Ole Cruncher has that stuff and will be upgraded to a better Socket A board with a new heatsink, I am gonna buy. @ThE_MaD_ShOt has got some goodies for my Socket A (feel free to finally send them my way!) that are gonna make This 'Ole Comp an even better Socket A Cruncher!! I can't wait to overclock the snot out of some old Athlon chips!!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 3, 2015)

57 more tasks to run. I might get used to this


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 3, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Bit o'news from the desk of Arjai.
> 
> I have, now, a desk. Located on the second floor of the Bethel Hotel, at the Mission I stay in. It includes a locking door, two chest's of drawers, a 4' clothes rod and shelf, a single bed and a nightstand.
> 
> ...


Send me the addy again bud and I will get the stuff on the way.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2015)

Is it normal to have 31 works still waiting to be validated?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is it normal to have 31 works still waiting to be validated?


Yes I have 510 pending validation


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2015)

I was asking because I still have from 28/1/2015 6 days old


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was asking because I still have from 28/1/2015 6 days old


Not an issue--all of the work is calculated twice by different volunteers to make sure that there were no mistakes...and sometimes it takes a while for it to come back from the other one


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2015)

Exactly ^


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I ran mine under linux. Also is there even win 7 drivers for that 939 setup?. There wasn't for mine as to why I ran ubuntu on it.



Vista 64 drivers would be needed...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 3, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Vista 64 drivers would be needed...


There wasn't any Vista drivers for mine either which sucked. So it was either win xp or Linux.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I think youd have to modify inf files for amd64 parameters and install anyway when driver signing comes up. I did for my monitor in the sig rig. I forgot nv screwed all a64 users in the day. Even axp users got boned.


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I got BOINC running on my Motorola Droid Maxx, some time ago. It worked, ran jobs and used up my battery like there was a hole in it along with heating it up, HOT!
> 
> Meanwhile, it took better than 24 hours to run a single job, FA@H, no less. I dumped it.
> 
> ...


That device is a Qualcomm chip set. Krait chip, ARM architecture. Mine is an android tablet with an Intel x86 atom. 

x86 in android seems few and far between. I see in the news either Quallcom (Snapdragon, Adreno) or Nvidia (Tegra, Kepler).

My Venue 7 is nice, albeit quirky. I chalk that up to the x86 atom. Android does not belong on x86, I think. 

Before my Venue, I never thought I'd want a tablet. Now I have one, and I find myself wanting a Nexus. I can't root my Venue, and a Nexus I could easily do that with... and it would have the traditional ARM hardware.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 3, 2015)

So I picked up a 16GB Kingston USB drive today for $10. Shows up as 14.4GB and I like it so far. It has style with a metal covering, and doesn't have a cheap feel. I might pick up another down the road for Linux rigs as this one is data transfers and OS installations.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2015)

I have Won my first Badge


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2015)

(US) TRENDnet TEG-S82g Unmanaged 8-Port Gigabit GREENnet Switch for $20 after promo code, ends 2/5


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

hat said:


> That device is a Qualcomm chip set. Krait chip, ARM architecture. Mine is an android tablet with an Intel x86 atom.
> 
> x86 in android seems few and far between. I see in the news either Quallcom (Snapdragon, Adreno) or Nvidia (Tegra, Kepler).
> 
> ...


Sell it! Just not to anyone on our Team!  Then use the money to help you get the Nexus, you want. If you are patient, you find a deal you cannot refuse. Works every time!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2015)

Well it looks like my 8320 rig is going to temporarily give up it's mobo as MSI has decided it will graciously accept it back in trade for one that has all of it's Pci-e x16 working. But don't fear Newegg reminded me that I have a wish list and agreed to sell me another matx board to take the msi's place while it is on vacation. Well actually the only things I am going to borrow from the 8320 rig will be the proc and memory. With the board I have a case and psu coming. By the time the msi board makes it way back home I will have another proc and memory so the matx setup will become another full time cruncher. Oh and the proc that will be on the way soon will actually go in my main rig ( Amd said I was slacking and needed a proc that can run 4.8 or so stably 24/7 while crunching) and it's 8350 will go in the matx board once all said and done. So basically in a nutshell I am getting one badass board that the top pci slot took a crap fixed. Actually it took a crap 6 months or so ago. I am just now deciding to get it fixed before it's warranty runs out in about a year and a half from now. Faster proc for my main rig and a new Fx cruncher in bound.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm going to do some reshuffling so my numbers will be all over the place for a while. Hopefully I'll be able to get 25K after the dust settles down


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 5, 2015)

Lowered my XSPC fans on the main rig. temp went max 85C under 100% load, while at full speed, I was the max at 80 or 82. so not bad. I will keep an eye on the temp!

Mostly, it is after a gaming session, rad are between 32 and 35C (so similar water temp) then after the game goes down, the CPU goes back at 100% xD

so my 3 main rig are still running 100% for the winter!

Just need to find a low price i3 haswell for the other server, and an i7 3770 for my main server =)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Lowered my XSPC fans on the main rig. temp went max 85C under 100% load, while at full speed, I was the max at 80 or 82. so not bad. I will keep an eye on the temp!
> 
> Mostly, it is after a gaming session, rad are between 32 and 35C (so similar water temp) then after the game goes down, the CPU goes back at 100% xD



Maybe time to delid that 4770k!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah I know that I should, but I am afraid, since it is not a good clocker.. for resell I'm not sure.. it does 4.3ghz at 1.26v, cannot get better. At 4.4ghz I get some BSOD, I t ried to overclock my ram which is stable at 2400mhz,  but the CPU doesn't like it aswell. Might wait for Skylake instead!

Edit: if I could get another 4770k for 200$, I would sell mine and swap haha


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just wanted to share this cute as hell Android commercial:


----------



## theonedub (Feb 6, 2015)

Saw that today, rewound it a few times.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys, do you know if the Xeon PHI is supported on WCG?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2015)

Originally, you needed to code specifically for phi but that was as of about a year ago.  I don't know if anything has changed.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Just wanted to share this cute as hell Android commercial:



That is a beautiful commercial, just watched it twice! Not only do I love my android, I love the that Robin Hood movie.  Thanks for posting


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 6, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Originally, you needed to code specifically for phi but that was as of about a year ago.  I don't know if anything has changed.



cause a guy told be he got a PHI brand new for 130$ in december.. so I was like, if it is supported and could do some calculation, I would buy one for sure xD


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2015)

For reasons unknown Aarhus is down ATM.  Not responding to pings or RDP on the network and I'm not in a position to check on it.  I'll try to figure it out later.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2015)

Holy mother of install! I am installing windows 8 on my new asrock h97 mini itx board via usb 3.0 at 100 MB/s. I got through the initial copy files screen to where I can actually input stuff in about a minute. First motherboard that has allowed me to install an OS via usb 3.0 drives. First motherboard that recognizes usb drives in 3.0 slots.


----------



## xvi (Feb 6, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, do you know if the Xeon PHI is supported on WCG?


I've wondered the same and did some research, but nothing looked promising.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 6, 2015)

suxx 

Well I'm still looking for a low price 3770 for my server, mais maybe an i3 4150 for low price too. That would make more PPD than my 2500k and pentium G3220 

Edit: what would be the difference between a 2500k and i7 2600 for PPD? cause I won't sell my 2500k like 100$ to buy a 180$ i7 2600 for almost nothing (and the 2500k can handle a couple of VM, like the 2600... xD)


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 6, 2015)

So finally got a power meter to see how much my J1900 rig is pulling. It's currently showing 14-15 watts while running BOINC.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> So finally got a power meter to see how much my J1900 rig is pulling. It's currently showing 14-15 watts while running BOINC.


That is really impressive. My celeron out performs yours, but it also pulls 60w total system power. It is in a p67 motherboard and all, but still. Impressive ppd/watt there.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, do you know if the Xeon PHI is supported on WCG?



I thought these were x86 out of the box?



ChristTheGreat said:


> cause a guy told be he got a PHI brand new for 130$ in december.. so I was like, if it is supported and could do some calculation, I would buy one for sure xD



For that price, I'd buy two


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2015)

Wikipedia has a decent entry on the Xeon Phi - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeon_Phi

It seems that there have been at least 3 iterations of the design so far with at least one more planned.  So far it looks they've all been coprocessor designs based partly on Larrabee but the next (current?) iteration, Knight's Landing, will apparently have a CPU only version.  I would expect something like that to be fully x86 compatible but it's hard to tell from wikipedia.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2015)

So I finally got windows 8 and linux installed on the h97 pentium system. I was planning on running linux by default for WCG. I have boinc client and boinc manager installed in linux. When I try to connect to WCG it says it can't connect at this time. It always says that. I have internet connected.
Any ideas?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2015)

I think the site is under maintenance.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 7, 2015)

Just bought this.  







I am getting This 'Ole Comp and the P4 cruncher, tonight. The APC on Wednesday. By Wed, I may have the MAD Cruncher, as well. Then, after another paycheck, I will up my Clear wifi from 2GB to 40.

That leads me to a question. In a month, what would 4 computer's crunching use in GB in send and receive? I am hoping, 40GB will be enough to handle web surfing and 4 cruncher's 24/7. I'm pretty sure it will.

It's weird, they have a 2GB plan, a 4GB plan, a 40GB and an unlimited. From 4 to 40 is $10. So, for an additional $20 I will go from 2GB to 40GB. Isn't that a strange jump? 4 to 40-$10? I'll take it but, I also thought it would be more!

My local Comcast has internet from 19.99 for the first year. But, it's a longer term contract and after the first year...You pay. I have yet to call them, but I have dealt with them in the past. Speed wise, it's great. Money wise, it's a drain. Someday, when I have a real job again, I will buy the real deal. Until then, I can deal with 4G speed for a few cruncher's and can speed surf at the coffee shop, if necessary. 

Anyways, it will be nice to have a few more boxes to play with! P4 has Mint, This 'Ole Comp is Win 7 and the MAD Cruncher is an Ubuntu machine. 

I can hardly wait!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Just bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the handsome setup! 

And speaking of Comcast, they're the absolute worst company ever. I can't tell you how many times they've screwed up my bill out of nowhere or how often service freaks out, not to mention how long you have to sit on the phone waiting to talk to someone.  And once you do talk to someone, they're idiots!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2015)

Optimum is pretty good but I think that's only because they have to be.  Fios is available in most areas they serve so at least people have a choice.


----------



## Zachary85 (Feb 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> So I finally got windows 8 and linux installed on the h97 pentium system. I was planning on running linux by default for WCG. I have boinc client and boinc manager installed in linux. When I try to connect to WCG it says it can't connect at this time. It always says that. I have internet connected.
> Any ideas?


The WCG site and servers have been down all day, they are doing server updates again.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2015)

Bad timing for that as far as I am concerned. It has been over 24 hours since I first tried. Oh well. I will crunch soon enough.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 8, 2015)

looks like everything is working again - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37696_lastpage,yes#lastpost


----------



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2015)

Before seeing your post I tried again and am crunching away.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 8, 2015)

Just dropped in to say  hi too all my friends.  Keep up the great work and crunch on


----------



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2015)

So I got the new mini itx h97 pentium rig crunching. I expect nearly 2500 ppd or so.

That i3 rig I was fixing for a friend I finally magically have running installed with windows 8. I remember it was absolutely refusing to install windows before but it worked on the first attempt this time. It will be crunching soon. I am hoping that will be around 3k ppd.

My g1620 celeron which gets about 2k ppd has been displaced because I stole its psu and cpu for the pentium rig. I just need to set it up again with a new psu and hdd and I will be set up nicely.

Here I come @TRWOV and @mstenholm.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Just dropped in to say  hi too all my friends.  Keep up the great work and crunch on


you need to stick around more @mjkmike !!!!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2015)

If anyone needs some, here are $20 ATX cases:

http://flash.newegg.com/Product/11-..._-SaleBanner_B3M_11-822-013-_-NA-_-11-822-013


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2015)

@Norton don't envy your weather over the next week.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 10, 2015)

I FINALLY got some OET WU's!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I FINALLY got some OET WU's!!


Can't check right now but I can't wait to see how many there are.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 10, 2015)

still looking for an i3-41* for sale (low price) or for exchange with 3220 + cash, and an i5 3**** or i7 2*00 or 37** , I have a 2500k that does 4.7ghz @ 1.32v FT 

Need more PPD and more CPU power for my server



PPD powaaaa


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2015)

I also want to swap out the i3 2100 for a more powerful CPU, but I've been so crazy busy lately. I haven't even swapped coolers on the i3 yet, that system has been idle and mostly off for near 2 weeks now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I also want to swap out the i3 2100 for a more powerful CPU, but I've been so crazy busy lately. I haven't even swapped coolers on the i3 yet, that system has been idle and mostly off for near 2 weeks now


Family comes first.
As for a CPU upgrade, you may want to check out the i5-3470's here: LGA 1155 I7 Combos, LGA 2011 Combo, DDR3, SSD, GPU's, Noctua Coolers/Fans + MORE


----------



## FireFox (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi everybody.
Just writing to say hi, i am still on holiday for two more days and than going back home, I cant wait to go back and start my new builds  
Talk to you soon Guys.
Have a great time and go go Crunchers.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 10, 2015)

K guys. HUGE update.

I was getting ready to pack my old desktop case yesterday when I got a call from an unknown number. I picked up and it was the local shipyard saying a shop wants to interview me. I almost dropped a brick in my pants.

The interview is Thursday and I have a bunch of studying to do on scaffolding and about the yard itself. If this works, with a $15/hr starting point, then I'm set and will be on my way to being poor with many desktops in sets of farms for WCG.

Wish me luck! This is the big one.


----------



## xvi (Feb 10, 2015)

Toothless said:


> with a $15/hr starting point


Damn. That's more than I make doing a mix of call center and server/network administration.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2015)

Just posted in the F@H thread, but I'm going to be stopping my main rig from crunching/folding for a little bit.  My temps are getting up there, so it's time to give it a tear down and clean out.  This rig is crunching for Kreij currently, so his numbers will be dropping off a bit.  

I hope to get it all down by this weekend, but we all know how these things go, especially since my dad is still in the hospital which has been commandeering much of my time.  However, it'll get down as soon as it can, and I trust I can do that in a timely manner.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys.
I got today my new signature from SNURK but when I copy the link that he gave me it says that I cant use it,
Can someone help me please.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it takes a couple/few days for Snurk to actually set everything up.  I'm sure someone else will be along shortly to give you more info.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 11, 2015)

This is the problem:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is the problem:
> View attachment 62603



There are some sites that can't be used, and it looks like that's one of them.

You can save the pic and upload in the sig area, but it won't be updated or anything automatically (it won't be a sig where the stats are updated). If it's a pic, just use the option when changing your sig.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 11, 2015)

Im sure my cruncher loves being suffocated from all the dust.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2015)

Built a Kabini-5350 rig a couple of months ago. Finally plugged it in and it's crunching away and drawing 37 watts at the wall. All 4 cores are loaded up and it running at 29C. Be interesting to see what it will do 24/7.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is the problem:
> View attachment 62603


You can use the signature generated by Free-DC - http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=968083&theme=9

You can also try the allprojectstats.com site - http://www.allprojectstats.com/showuser.php?projekt=0&id=3448014

I think you can select your theme - for example - http://allprojectstats.com/sig3448014.gif





There are also other signature sites that might be accepted.  I'm sure others here are more familiar with what's available.

edit:  oops, just noticed you already have the free dc sig.

edit2:  You can try searching on boinc signatures too


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> There are some sites that can't be used, and it looks like that's one of them.
> 
> You can save the pic and upload in the sig area, but it won't be updated or anything automatically (it won't be a sig where the stats are updated). If it's a pic, just use the option when changing your sig.



I recall there was a problem with WCGSIG back in the day but I thought it was fixed  Ion is using his so there might be something else going on...





BUCK NASTY said:


> Built a Kabini-5350 rig a couple of months ago. Finally plugged it in and it's crunching away and drawing 37 watts at the wall. All 4 cores are loaded up and it running at 29C. Be interesting to see what it will do 24/7.




agent00skid's 5350:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3040001

also agent00skid's J1900:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3164196

The J1900 seems to be unbeatable in terms of PPD/watt ratio: almost 100PPD per watt according to agent00skid's measurements   Even if you take into account PSU variance you'd be seeing >80PPD/watt.

In contrast the 5350 does around 60PPD/watt. Still very good (most rigs would get between 30 and 50PPD per watt, my 3370K rig does 45PPD/w and my dual Xeons 38PPD/w) but the Bay-Trails seem to be the way to go for the frugal cruncher.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2015)

This is what i got but i dont get it.






TRWOV said:


> Ion is using his so there might be something else going on...



That's what i was thinking, why he can use it.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2015)

twilyth said:


> You can use the signature generated by Free-DC - http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=968083&theme=9
> 
> You can also try the allprojectstats.com site - http://www.allprojectstats.com/showuser.php?projekt=0&id=3448014
> 
> ...



Nothing works


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is what i got but i dont get it.
> View attachment 62606
> 
> That's what i was thinking, why he can use it.



I think I know what' you're doing wrong. You must insert the sig with an IMG tag, not upload it as your sigpic. Do it like you're doing with the Free-DC sig.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 12, 2015)

My Athlon 5350 system uses 31w while BOINC'ing. Note that that is with a sleeping HDD besides the OS SSD and 2 case fans.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I think I know what' you're doing wrong. You must insert the sig with an IMG tag, not upload it as your sigpic. Do it like you're doing with the Free-DC sig.





All what i do is: i go to signature after that in the box where it says Url and there i paste the link I got and after save, but than it comes the error that i posted before.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2015)

I just tried it with the snurk sig and it doesn't work for me either.  I guess you're going to have to upload the image and then update it periodically, which sort of sucks.  Of course you can alway pm wizzard or one of the mods to see why free-dc graphic sigs are ok but snurk's aren't.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 12, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Built a Kabini-5350 rig a couple of months ago. Finally plugged it in and it's crunching away and drawing 37 watts at the wall. All 4 cores are loaded up and it running at 29C. Be interesting to see what it will do 24/7.


Nice, I just got my power bill today and it's a doozy, so I've stopped crunching and am going to leave them off for 24 hours or so and see what that does to the meter.
Over $20 a day is a bit much for my household


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Nice, I just got my power bill today and it's a doozy, so I've stopped crunching and am going to leave them off for 24 hours or so and see what that does to the meter.
> Over $20 a day is a bit much for my household


What the hell you crunching on? Hell with 11 rigs for me it's about $5 a day / $150 a month to run them all. At $20 a day that would be $600 to $620 a month to run your rigs. You running 40 or so rigs we don't know about?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 12, 2015)

I wish, that $20 a day is my household average that includes all power consumption.
I'm stumped why it's so high, so I'm cutting things down to see what affects it.
I will have them running for the challenge though.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2015)

You should just be able to look at the TDP for the chips you're running to figure out what your power draw is.  It's not always accurate but seems to give a good approximation for the couple rigs I've tested. For example the 2687w chips I think are rated at 150w each and the draw according to a kilawatt meter comes in at about 300w.  The 2645 hex core chips that I recently retired are rated at 80w and the draw was around 150w.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What the hell you crunching on? Hell with 11 rigs for me it's about $5 a day / $150 a month to run them all. At $20 a day that would be $600 to $620 a month to run your rigs. You running 40 or so rigs we don't know about?


Caring1 is in Australia, so they prob have much higher electrical rates than here in "Mericuh".


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Currently it's $0.25 kW/h


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Currently it's $0.25 kW/h


I feel you.  I pay around 20 cents total which includes both generation and transmission fees.  Given that the AUD/USD exchange rate is 77cents, we're probably paying about the same.  

Hopefully with the steep decline in nat gas and oil prices we will get a break this year.  I think most of the electricity in my area is generated by nat gas plants.  But since power utilities are regulated it's anyone's guess how quickly the lower cost of fuel will get passed through to those of us sucking on the utility's teat - if at all.

That's why I would love to some sort of wind or solar installation just so I could feed juice back into the grid and lower my rates.  The problem though is that we get a lot of overcast days.  And even aside from that I would probably have to cut down the trees in my front yard, something I'd really rather not do.  But if the cost of PV panels continues to drop the way it has and efficiency continues to increase, it might be worth doing in a few years.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow 20$ a day Electricity is a lot, how many Machines are you running?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 12, 2015)

20 minutes before I go to check in for the interview. I'll keep you updated.

UPDATE: So what happened was that I was given the wrong date. The person that called said today when it's actually next week.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2015)

OK, I don't know a lot about this subject but, here is what I would like to do. I would like you all to tell me if it won't work, and then how to make it work.

I have one Hot Spot. I have a wireless card in my LappyTop and in This 'Ole Comp. I think I have a wireless USB Dongle, somewhere, that I remember not being able to get working on either of the Linux boxes.

So. If I use a Win 7 machine as the USB power source of the Hot Spot will it, Win 7, recognize it as an Ethernet source, like my LappyTop does (a win 8.1 machine)?

Next, If I have Internet access to one of my machines, Win 7, can I run a RJ45 to another box, Linux, as a Local network AND have the Linux box use the same internet access from the Win 7 box it is connected to? If so, can I put more boxes in Serial to use the internet from the one box with internet?

Do I need to buy a multi port to daisy chain from? I foresee up to 5 non WiFi boxes, both Linux and Win 7, running in the near future as crunchers and I cannot afford an expensive solution to this.

So, on the cheap, What to do?

P.S. I posted here because I didn't want to sully the Network Thread with such an obvious dumb shit question! 

Thanks guys.


P.P.S. Perhaps someone, or 'ones, have some PCI wireless cards, 5 or so, one, or ones, would like to gift me?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2015)

I've never actually done it but I think W7 lets you set connections up as pass throughs.  When you go to create a connection, at some point it asks you if you want to let other people use this connection.  It's a check box near the bottom of the window I think.

So with one wireless and one wired connection, you should be able to let one other computer connect via the wired connection.  But for every rig down stream, you're going to need 2 ethernet cards.

In theory, you might be able to connect the ethernet port to a 4 port switch, but I have no idea if that would work.

edit:  you might better off in the networking section.  I'd give this post about a day here and if you don't get someone who actually knows what they're talking about (i.e., not me), then I'd post there.  There are no stupid questions.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2015)

twilyth said:


> There are no stupid questions.



I know. But over there, I would probably have a zillion replies that had nothing to do with my particular problem, then @Mussels  would come in and close my thread because I called someone a pleeb. Then I would have some flame war and get myself banned for calling someone, something, in French. My favorite form of ridicule (I can think of no better way to let someone know, any clearer, what an ass they are except by making them look it up!).



P.S. I will be posting over there, soon, unless my Teammates come through! Help me NOT get Banned!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, I've been in sorts of situations you describe and as satisfying as it is to tell someone what you think, it's also possible to ignore the assholes.  As a general rule, they WANT you to respond so ignoring them is pretty much the ultimate insult, plus it doesn't cost you anything in terms of time, effort or any negative consequences.

Anyway, getting back on topic, I didn't realize that things could that out of hand in a section like networking, but I stick mainly to wcg and sci. sections so I don't really know.  If you feel that strongly about it, then give things some time here.  A lot of people don't visit every day.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm sorry. You most likely have forgotten me, or perhaps confused me with someone serious.

English is my Second Language.

I was born in Sarcasia, just north of Bloomington. So, being a very small area, and a very unique local dialect, often times I am misinterpreted. It's not your fault.

I generally should be more clear about this.



P.S. On second thought, it IS your fault.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 13, 2015)

Arjai I will pm you in a bit about usb wifi adapters. I have a few I don't need now and they work straight out the box with linux. They are what I was using when I just had a hotspot for internets.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Arjai I will pm you in a bit about usb wifi adapters. I have a few I don't need now and they work straight out the box with linux. They are what I was using when I just had a hotspot for internets.


You are turning into my personal supply.

Fortunately, after saying that out loud, you are suppling me with legal goods. Lest THAT be misconstrued by the Government snoops. We are talking about Consumer Computer Goods, being used to Crunch numbers for WCG.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wow 20$ a day Electricity is a lot, how many Machines are you running?


We've got three computers and two Laptops running pretty much 24/7 but shutting them down hasn't made the meter spin any slower, i'm beginning to suspect a fault in the power box outside.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> We've got three computers and two Laptops running pretty much 24/7 but shutting them down hasn't made the meter spin any slower, i'm beginning to suspect a fault in the power box outside.


Be sure to check behind the garage for any freshly dug trenches. I had a neighbor "Borrow" my power for his Welder!!

I told him I would figure out a way to kill him, or he could pay me back. When I started tracking him, "Oh! I didn't know you shopped here!" He found a way to pay me.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I've never actually done it but I think W7 lets you set connections up as pass throughs.  When you go to create a connection, at some point it asks you if you want to let other people use this connection.  It's a check box near the bottom of the window I think.
> 
> So with one wireless and one wired connection, you should be able to let one other computer connect via the wired connection.  But for every rig down stream, you're going to need 2 ethernet cards.
> 
> ...


I believe was you are describing is termed "internet connection sharing" - try googling that


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2015)

ICS appears to only work between Windows OS machines. That's all fine and good but, I can't be held to that. Linux offers my meager team of cruncher's a little boost they deserve!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 13, 2015)

@Arjai hey bud I sent a pm and I am sending you 3 usb wifi adapters with other stuffs. They 2 grey/silver ones are the Linux ones and the best i have found to use with linux.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2015)

The i3 system is all torn apart and it won't get back together til tomorrow looks like.  I even took apart the 7770 because it had some nasty dust accumulation. However that had to be put on hold because I had to be daddy agaij and fight the restless natives, natives being my little girls 

So after this system gets its clean out, my main rig will get it, and it needs that badly; that's going to be a much bigger job though.



Additionally, since I won't be doing the 4770k for a few days, I restarted the crunching back up, under my name.  I updated BOINC to the new 7.4.36 and the whole "bad email paramter" error that persisted in my systems is FINALLY GONE!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I updated BOINC to the new 7.4.36 and the whole "bad email paramter" error that persisted in my systems is FINALLY GONE!




Yea I had seen where they finally addressed that issue. I was also running the old version due to that issue.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2015)

I almost never update my boinc version.  Is there any particular reason I should?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I almost never update my boinc version.  Is there any particular reason I should?



Normally I never bother to worry about the version, but I actually saw the notice in the BOINC manager that the update was available. When I saw that, I remembered that I had read somewhere (or someone posted) that the newer version fixed that issue I was having. 

Other than that, I'm clueless.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2015)

I downloaded BOINC for my Samsung Galaxy and I have a curiosity, for mobile version is the same account that i use on my Machines?

Cheers.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi guys.
> I got today my new signature from SNURK but when I copy the link that he gave me it says that I cant use it,
> Can someone help me please.


This is how mine is generated (delete any blank space and ") "[I M G]http://wcgsig.com/663488.gif[/IMG]"


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I almost never update my boinc version.  Is there any particular reason I should?



Boinc manager versions shouldn't affect output except for scheduling bugs. The changes between versions are mainly bug fixes (scheduling bugs, ETA bugs, WU corruption, etc.) and features (7.0.25 added support for OpenCL for example) but WUs are self executable and their credit output is the same regardless of the manager version.

I don't usually update my managers except for a expecific need (upgraded 6.12 to 7.0.25 for GPU OpenCL support, etc) or for new crunchers.

That being said, I'm just talking about WCG, maybe other projects (Seti, Rosetta, etc) are more affected by the manager version.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> This is how mine is generated (delete any blank space and ") "[I M G]http://wcgsig.com/663488.gif[/IMG]"


thanks a lot, it is working 

but some info are wrong


----------



## twilyth (Feb 14, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> This is how mine is generated (delete any blank space and ") "[I M G]http://wcgsig.com/663488.gif[/IMG]"


so all you have to do is remove the 'www.' - that is seriously weird.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> thanks a lot, it is working
> 
> but some info are wrong


Some of the numbers are "Snurk" average


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Some of the numbers are "Snurk" average



and why i can use this one: http://allprojectstats.com/sig3448014.gif 
i get the same error i got with the SNURK


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> and why i can use this one: http://allprojectstats.com/sig3448014.gif
> i get the same error i got with the SNURK


what error are you talking about? All the averages are Snurk averages, not the real all-time average and data are not always up to date. Live with it, we do.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2015)

i cant use this signature:
http://allprojectstats.com/sig3448014.gif


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 15, 2015)

After upgrading to Ubuntu 14.10, for the first time I can see *all 48 cores* in System Monitor(used to show 32). Thought I would have had to load Windoz in order to see this. Anything after 12.04 lack the Trinty Unity driver, so the GUI is all buggy and slow. It's painful to navigate on the servers.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 15, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> After upgrading to Ubuntu 14.10, for the first time I can see *all 48 cores* in System Monitor. Thought I would have had to load Windoz in order to see this. Anything after 12.04 lack the Trinty driver, so the GUI is all buggy and slow. It's painful to navigate on the servers.


Throw a cheap vid card in there with support and you're good.  I can even hook you up with one if you want.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally got the i3 put back together, though the front and back sides aren't back on yet.  It's crunching agian, and the Coolit Evo works nicely, keeping it at 40*C instead of 55ish*C like the stock hsf.  It was pretty nasty with the dust buildup!   The hsf was blocked and filled in completely with dust, no wonder at the crazy high temps!

Some pics below.  @Norton that ram kit look familiar? 



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2015)

Holy crap @manofthem , that puppy was plugged up bro! 
I usually have to clean my systems every month or two at the most as I live on a dirt road. I have seen crap that bad after 3 to 4 months. Filters help some but not as much as one would think.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to setup BOINC on Android?

Cheers.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Can someone tell me how to setup BOINC on Android?
> 
> Cheers.


Just download from Google Play and install - search on 'boinc.'  It's pretty simple.  What exactly are you having a problem with?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Just download from Google Play and install - search on 'boinc.'  It's pretty simple.  What exactly are you having a problem with?



Here is my problem:
Where it says E-mail i put mine, where it says Name i put my Nickname and where it says password I put my password after that I click continue but it says wrong password.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't know what to tell you except the obvious - check the id and password you entered.  You can try not putting in an email.  That shouldn't be required.  If it is, it should be the same one at which you receive any notices from WCG.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Don't know what to tell you except the obvious - check the id and password you entered.  You can try not putting in an email.  That shouldn't be required.  If it is, it should be the same one at which you receive any notices from WCG.


The account that I use for my pc is the same with Android?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes.  I suppose that you can create a new account just for your Android device but my guess is that there is probably a different way to do that.  The screen you're getting seems to want the login infor for an existing accoutn.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Yes.  I suppose that you can create a new account just for your Android device but my guess is that there is probably a different way to do that.  The screen you're getting seems to want the login infor for an existing accoutn.



This error doesn't make any sense because i put the same details that I use on my others 3 Machines


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't know then.  If you are entering the same id and password you use on the pc, it should work.  That's how I set mine up and I didn't have any issues.  Maybe someone else will be able to help.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm starting to get OET now. Even on my phone, which only


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 15, 2015)

hat said:


> I'm starting to get OET now. Even on my phone, which only


What is OET?


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2015)

Outsmart Ebola Together. When it first came out I never got any OET units... I'm just now seeing them. Surprisingly I'm seeing them on my phone, which only ran FAAH (android client) for the longest time...


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2015)

@Knoxx29 and @twilyth ,  the Android version may still have the issue that the latest PC version did before they fixed it. Every time you put the email address and password in, it would give a wrong email address error.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> , it would give a wrong email address error.


In my case is password Incorrect.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> In my case is password Incorrect.



Yea I think that is what I was always getting in the PC edition if I recall correctly.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

But some people claim that it works.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> But some people claim that it works.



If your issue is related to the one @stinger608 mentioned, it's likely that some will experience it while others will not.  On pc, I had the issue plague all my pc, but when I asked a few others, they never had it at all. 

Tell you what, I'll try to download boinc on my android and let you know what happens... Be back soon


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Tell you what, I'll try to download boinc on my android and let you know what happens... Be back soon


Thanks a lot, I will be right here


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks a lot, I will be right here




@Knoxx29 I got the same error as you did, invalid password. I don't know what's going on, so it looks like we'll have to hold on for it to be fixed.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Knoxx29 I got the same error as you did, invalid password. I don't know what's going on, so it looks like we'll have to hold on for it to be fixed.


Well at least now I know that I am not the only one who has that problem


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well at least now I know that I am not the only one who has that problem



Not the other one for sure since I'm getting it too, but oddly I can't find anything on it elsewhere. I searched the WCG forums but it doesn't seem like others are experiencing it. I searched through some reviews on the Play store and it didn't seem like it's been reported 

I'm stumped for now but I'll keep looking around and report back if anything works out.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2015)

As I recall there are 2 versions of boinc on google play - the standard version and native.  Whichever you're trying now, try the other one.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> As I recall there are 2 versions of boinc on google play - the standard version and native.  Whichever you're trying now, try the other one.



I just saw that while on the Play store. The BOINC regular one is the one I'm using, it's the one I used a while back on my other phone. 

The BOINC native is green and didn't look as pretty  But yes, that's a good idea to try it too.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2015)

What version is available for the std version.  I'll compare to what I'm running.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> What version is available for the std version.  I'll compare to what I'm running.



7.4.41, released Feb 6 for added lollipop support.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2015)

I tried:
BOINC
BOINC Echo
AndroBOINC
None is working.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> 7.4.41, released Feb 6 for added lollipop support.


Yup, that's the version I'm running but I think I was automatically upgraded to that.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2015)

Some good prices on* Corsair TX650* refurb psu's at NewEgg....

Original version (*CWT* OEM) *$39.99*:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139102

V2 (*SeaSonic* OEM) for *$54.99*:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139089

Both are Bronze rated with a 1 yr warranty


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> Some good prices on* Corsair TX650* refurb psu's at NewEgg....
> 
> Original version (*CWT* OEM) *$39.99*:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139102
> ...


Just bought a couple of the $39.99 ones.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

How much would be cost per Month/Year to run 24/7 a pc?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How much would be cost per Month/Year to run 24/7 a pc?


Depends on power draw.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How much would be cost per Month/Year to run 24/7 a pc?


Depends also on your kw/hr rate.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

Amd fx 6300 no overclocked  Crunching


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Amd fx 6300 no overclocked  Crunching


Like I have mentioned I spend about 150 a month for electric for all 11 of my rigs.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2015)

OCed the 1090t to 4Ghz @ 1.425v. Vcore seems to be a little high according to what I've read but I guess I can't ask much from a 4+1 board. 4.2 required 1.475  so I settled for 4Ghz.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Amd fx 6300 no overclocked  Crunching


If it takes 200 watts, (which is intentionally high) that's 1750 KWH/year.  Multiply that by your rate.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Amd fx 6300 no overclocked  Crunching


My FX6300 is overclocked to 4.55GHz and 1.4V and uses about 250W at 100% load when crunching, about 190W at 60% load and 140W at idle. If you want, you can tell me your settings and I can test it at stock


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> OCed the 1090t to 4Ghz @ 1.425v. Vcore seems to be a little high according to what I've read but I guess I can't ask much from a 4+1 board. 4.2 required 1.475  so I settled for 4Ghz.



I had a 1090t @4ghz @1.4v, so it's not too high relatively speaking, but then again it was quite a while ago so I might be a little outdated lol.. 

Not bad considering


----------



## Arjai (Feb 16, 2015)

10.04.4 Ubuntu. Currently installing on This 'Ole Comp. It was the only i386 version that would fit on a 700MB CD, all I have at the moment.

Tomorrow, I hope to upgrade it to 14.whatever. Wish me luck!!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> My FX6300 is overclocked to 4.55GHz and 1.4V and uses about 250W at 100% load when crunching, about 190W at 60% load and 140W at idle. If you want, you can tell me your settings and I can test it at stock



Sorry for the late replay, here are some info:


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry for the late replay, here are some info:



Do you have CnQ enabled? i think your CPU is either underclocking or throttling since CPU-Z reports it at 1.4Ghz instead of 3.5Ghz (and look at those dips in cpu usage in the task manager). Also unless you did undervolting stock voltage is about 1.3 - 1.35 at 3.5Ghz


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry for the double post guys but I am hoping the alert will help more people see this post. I am having an issue with linking my WCG account to the newly created BOINC stat account (afaik i did not have a boinc account before). I would like to install for example BOINC on my phone and maybe my laptop as well and to have all of them contributing points to the same place. For some reason when i go to add projects to my boinc account and do search (user name is the same "krusha03") it says no user found. Can anyone tell me the proper way to do this


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Sorry for the double post guys but I am hoping the alert will help more people see this post. I am having an issue with linking my WCG account to the newly created BOINC stat account (afaik i did not have a boinc account before). I would like to install for example BOINC on my phone and maybe my laptop as well and to have all of them contributing points to the same place. For some reason when i go to add projects to my boinc account and do search (user name is the same "krusha03") it says no user found. Can anyone tell me the proper way to do this


Probably because "krusha03 is not a Project, it is your user name.
Maybe you can clarify what steps you took?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Do you have CnQ enabled? i think your CPU is either underclocking or throttling since CPU-Z reports it at 1.4Ghz instead of 3.5Ghz (and look at those dips in cpu usage in the task manager). Also unless you did undervolting stock voltage is about 1.3 - 1.35 at 3.5Ghz


I just setup E-PU 4 Engine Auto and it does everything it self.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I would like to install for example BOINC on my phone



I posted on page 1120, i tried:
BOINC
BOINC Echo
AndroBOINC
and none works


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 16, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Probably because "krusha03 is not a Project, it is your user name.
> Maybe you can clarify what steps you took?


So I had my wcg account. Downloaded boinc on my android and it wanted a user name and password which was not the same as my wcg account. Then I went to boincstats and made a user with the same username and email, went to sign up for project and under WCG i clicked find account. This returned that no account has been found, but if I search for my name in the stats it's there. So how can I link these 2? 

Sorry if I am not clearer worked the night shift and slept for only 3 hours 




Knoxx29 said:


> I just setup E-PU 4 Engine Auto and it does everything it self.



Do you have HWinfo? leave it running in the background, as it monitors temperatures, voltages and frequencies, so you can see if the cpu is clocking down. I personally have desabled all power saving features to force the cpu running at max at all times.




Knoxx29 said:


> I posted on page 1120, i tried:
> BOINC
> BOINC Echo
> AndroBOINC
> and none works


I cant do it even on the website itself. I am probably doing something wrong but no idea what. Maybe I even have a boincstats account who knows


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Do you have HWinfo? leave it running in the background, as it monitors temperatures, voltages and frequencies, so you can see if the cpu is clocking down. I personally have desabled all power saving features to force the cpu running at max at all times.



Here:
As you can see the CPU is underclocking because I try not to get a high Electricity bill and I don't know how much power it will use at max.






ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Like I have mentioned I spend about 150 a month for electric for all 11 of my rigs.



how much do you pay per ct/kWh?

here is an example:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> how much do you pay per ct/kWh?
> 
> here is an example:
> View attachment 62713



Hell if I know, I will check the bill when I get home.


@Norton coming for you buddy. In a little over 2.5 years I may catch you lol


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell if I know, I will check the bill when I get home.


I can't tell how much i will pay because as i already explained in another Thread I pay 960€ per year  80€ per month and at the end of the year if i use more than 960€ I have to pay the difference and if I use less then i get the rest back.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2015)

Well using my figures which I don't have the kw/hr rate yet and also I am basing my figures using Us currency, I figure its costing me an average of about $165 per rig per year to run 24/7/365 100% load.


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell if I know, I will check the bill when I get home.
> 
> 
> @Norton *coming for you buddy. In a little over 2.5 years I may catch you lol*



Come on up!  Just remember that you need pass @t_ski first


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here:
> 
> As you can see the CPU is underclocking because I try not to get a high Electricity bill and I don't know how much power it will use at max.
> View attachment 62710



Using the following settings I get ~180W from the plug for my system with my 80Plus Bronze PSU, 7950, 3 HDDs, SSD and 4 Fans with all puny green features off 



Spoiler


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> Come on up!  Just remember that you need pass @t_ski first


But but but @t_ski may pass you first. Hell if I am reading it right, looks like @Jstn7477 may pass both of you before I can get there. If we all keep going at the rate we are now it would take me almost 3.5 years to catch him. Top 3 probably would never happen in my lifetime LOL


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Using the following settings I get ~180W from the plug for my system with my 80Plus Bronze PSU, 7950, 3 HDDs, SSD and 4 Fans with all puny green features off
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I set it back to Max.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 17, 2015)

OK, so. I mistakenly downloaded 10.04.4 Server, instead of the LTS desktop. So, I went back to burn another disc of the LTS, it appeared to be the same size download. It is not, it is half a gig bigger and would not fit on my 700MB CDr.

So, after getting 2 hours of sleep and going to work, I went out to the Mall and hit up Best Buy for some 4gig DVD+R's.

Now I am attempting to put 14.04.4 LTS on a Socket A 2600+ AMD system, This 'Ole Comp. I have two Scusi drives, Master and Slave, and am attempting to put it on a 40gig WD drive.

It appears to be going well then, it will hang. I have booted for the 3rd time, just now. It goes farther each time so, eventually I may get it running, eventually! 

*EDIT* OK, so, perhaps even a 32 bit 14.04.1 is a bit much for this relic. 2 more reboots and no farther along. So, dialing it back to 12.04.05. Hopefully this will work a bit smoother?

Now to waste an hour for the download!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 17, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, so. I mistakenly downloaded 10.04.4 Server, instead of the LTS desktop. So, I went back to burn another disc of the LTS, it appeared to be the same size download. It is not, it is half a gig bigger and would not fit on my 700MB CDr.
> 
> So, after getting 2 hours of sleep and going to work, I went out to the Mall and hit up Best Buy for some 4gig DVD+R's.
> 
> ...


I used like 9.04 or something on my socket A rigs with no issues at all.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, so. I mistakenly downloaded 10.04.4 Server, instead of the LTS desktop. So, I went back to burn another disc of the LTS, it appeared to be the same size download. It is not, it is half a gig bigger and would not fit on my 700MB CDr.
> 
> So, after getting 2 hours of sleep and going to work, I went out to the Mall and hit up Best Buy for some 4gig DVD+R's.
> 
> ...


If you're using SCSI drives then you might need to update your drivers.  But since you said master/slave I'm guessing you have IDE drives.  That is more likely but I figured I'd mention this just in case.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But but but @t_ski may pass you first.


Not the way Bill keeps expanding and I keep downsizing...


----------



## Arjai (Feb 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> If you're using SCSI drives then you might need to update your drivers.  But since you said master/slave I'm guessing you have IDE drives.  That is more likely but I figured I'd mention this just in case.


You are right. About five minutes after I wrote that, outside having a smoke, I realized I used the wrong retro term. LOL. 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I used like 9.04 or something on my socket A rigs with no issues at all.


I am gonna give 12 a try. Then it's back a number until it works. Hopefully, 12 or 11 is as far as I need to go!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Not the way Bill keeps expanding and I keep downsizing...



More of a co-op between us since I have some of your gear


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> More of a co-op between us since I have some of your gear


Me too I have some of T's gear also. This is true community effort.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2015)

...and some of that came from Bill, too.  What comes around goes around...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> What comes around goes around...


White elephant?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

@Norton , you still running the 6176 server?


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @Norton , you still running the 6176 server?



It's idle atm but will be firing up for the Challenge


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> It's idle atm but will be firing up for the Challenge


Reasoning.....too much elec consumption?


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Reasoning.....too much elec consumption?



550w is a little too heavy for my finances atm 

Plan to move some rigs around to remote locations once we get a little break in the weather....


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2015)

It's never going to end.  If you're anywhere near Boston, you're going to have snow on the ground into July.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's never going to end.  If you're anywhere near Boston, you're going to have snow on the ground into July.


All the while, the west coast is seeing unseasonably high temperatures. It broke 60f here today. Being used 40f, 60f feels hot.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 17, 2015)

Arjai said:


> You are right. About five minutes after I wrote that, outside having a smoke, I realized I used the wrong retro term. LOL.
> 
> I am gonna give 12 a try. Then it's back a number until it works. Hopefully, 12 or 11 is as far as I need to go!!



The DVD comes with a RAM test, perhaps run that first just in case. Xubuntu and Crunchbang are lighter BTW (albeit he last one has a steeper learning curve).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> 550w is a little too heavy for my finances atm
> 
> Plan to move some rigs around to remote locations once we get a little break in the weather....


I can relate to the electrical usage. I'm pulling 880w at the wall on the 6180 server


----------



## Arjai (Feb 17, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I used like 9.04 or something on my socket A rigs with no issues at all.


Yep. Just walked my way all the way back to 9.04.

It installed very smoothly and now I am running a Memory test, for shits and giggles( I am pretty damn sure the memory is fine but, why not make it positively known?).

Anyway, I should be BOINCing on This 'Ole Comp by tonight, with a new, to her, OS and a long time since her last points!!

I am a bit excited!

Once I get her rolling, I plan to plug in the P4 Cruncher. It was running numbers like butter, on Mint Lisa, before I had to shut 'em all down. So, hopefully, it will be Crunching tonight, also!!

Then, possibly tonight, or tomorrow, I will have another Cruncher going.

She is a Core 2 Duo, that is new to me. It booted right up to XP and the previous owner is Karen, my buddies girlfriend. So, she shall be named after her old owner, Karen. Since I now have a bunch of Ubuntu disks, I plan to walk her through to an eventually smooth install. She is about 10 years newer than This 'Ole Comp and could possibly take 11 or 12 Ubuntu, I hope! 

I do need an additional power cord so, Karen may have to wait a day, or two. Since the P4 may be running with the last cord. If I can't get it going, I may just jump in with Karen....

Then, sometime this weekend, I am gonna pick up the MAD Cruncher. That one needs a new HDD and I am not sure where the one @Norton  sent me is. It was quite a while ago. But I can pick one up or, possibly steal the Hitachi 250GB out of This 'Ole Comp. I don't really need it in there anymore, since this LappyTop has become my new everyday-er.

So, yea, come Challenge time, I will have my Farm, +2, back and Crunching!! 

With a little luck, and a few more bucks, I may have a couple more running, also. 

I have another P4 machine and a Celeron D machine, waiting for various parts.

Both need a power supply and the P4 needs a couple memory sticks and an IDE HDD.

The Celeron D, has everything but a power source. It's a T3406 EMachine case that has a funky sized PSU. I am gonna search around online for one and maybe go hit up the BOX Shop, in MPLS, for a $10 dollar PSU and just set it on top of the case! 

The P4 is a Compaq Evo case and is also a strange PSU, at least in today's terms!

If nothing else, they will both be Frankenstein-ed with remote PSU's!! 

Can't just have them sitting here doing nothing!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2015)

Thats great Arjai  And you should have a another in the works by then.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thats great Arjai  And you should have a another in the works by then.


Well, writing this on This 'Ole Comp but, not in Ubuntu but Linux Mint Lisa 12.

I could not get Ubuntu 9.04 to stop freezing. Mint has had a couple glitches, while updating files that are no longer available but, otherwise has been flawless.

So, looks like it's gonna be Lisa for This 'Ole Comp! Now, to figure out BOINC!!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell if I know, I will check the bill when I get home.


Did you find how much you pay?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Did you find how much you pay?


Forgot LOL I will look tonight when I get home.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2015)

If it helps I have really cheap electricity at $0.0877


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Forgot LOL I will look tonight when I get home.


it is ok, i can wait


james888 said:


> If it helps I have really cheap electricity at $0.0877


that is really cheap, i have to call tomorrow to the company and ask how much we pay.

Btw i got today a Power Meter *VOLTCRAFT 4000 Pro *and i am testing it with the Laptop Crunching and it says:
after 3 Hours using 60W I have consumed 0.16 Kwh and it cost €0.040.

is €0.040=0.40 cent? 

Note: i saw some Bill but i didnt understand a lot but there is written 22,99 Ct/kWh that is too expensive


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> is €0.040=0.40 cent?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

xvi said:


>


why here is so expensive


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah, the euro has been taking a beating.  There's the prospect of quantitative easing by the ECB which means people will want to move out of the euro and into other currencies like the dollar.  There's the stagnation of the major economies in the eurozone.  And there is the possibility that Greece will be forced to exit the euro - a Grexit as the financial types like to say.

In the longer term this should be good for Europe since a cheap euro will promote tourism and exports.  But it will make imports more expensive.

Here in the US, we have a strengthening dollar which will be a problem for our export sector but good for our balance of trade stats.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys, living in the US. I got from newegg.ca a card for nakedwines in the US. A rebate of 100$ for box of wine over 160$, shipping include.. from what the card says.

They don't ship to canada, so I must give it away. and I think, the WCG team, can enjoy it!

Should I make a thread for a random, or first MP gets is? it says 30 days for register and use.. I think.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, living in the US. I got from newegg.ca a card for nakedwines in the US. A rebate of 100$ for box of wine over 160$, shipping include.. from what the card says.
> 
> They don't ship to canada, so I must give it away. and I think, the WCG team, can enjoy it!
> 
> Should I make a thread for a random, or first MP gets is? it says 30 days for register and use.. I think.


I'm sure we much have some oenophiles here, also known as winos.


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, living in the US. I got from newegg.ca a card for nakedwines in the US. A rebate of 100$ for box of wine over 160$, shipping include.. from what the card says.
> 
> They don't ship to canada, so I must give it away. and I think, the WCG team, can enjoy it!
> 
> Should I make a thread for a random, or first MP gets is? it says 30 days for register and use.. I think.



I got the same coupon a while back. I didn't research the product too much but it is highly likely that:

A) A lot of folks also got the coupon
and
B) The real value of the $160 wine is more like $30-40

I could be wrong though


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, living in the US. I got from newegg.ca a card for nakedwines in the US. A rebate of 100$ for box of wine over 160$, shipping include.. from what the card says.
> 
> They don't ship to canada, so I must give it away. and I think, the WCG team, can enjoy it!
> 
> Should I make a thread for a random, or first MP gets is? it says 30 days for register and use.. I think.


Wish I could use that!! I love Wine!! Unfortunately, no alcohol allowed here at the Mission.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2015)

What's the mission.  I'm sure others know but I've off the team for a while.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, Linux Mint is running just fine. However, I cannot, for the life of me, get BOINC to open or for the Linux Package to download.

Lisa uses some sort of "Repository" for BOINC and since it is so old non of the updates, or Boinc, have any good links left. 404 not found for nearly all of them!

The shell that Boinc has, for 7.2.42, has been inpossible to open! Even in command line! My problem, I think, is the wording for the Directory it is in. I keep getting a "not Found" when I try to open it. I have tried a bunch, until 3:30 AM last night!

So, since trying to mount all these OS's, over the last few days, I cannot get it to boot into Windows. i found a way to change my Windows password but, now cannot get it to boot. Even with putting the HDD it is on, in the first two slots of the Boot order in BIOS.

So, I am now downloading a win7 Ultimate.iso and will try and repair the Win 7 OS and then, hopefully get it to boot so I can use my trick to replace my lost password. 

Then, I will update my BOINC and get it crunching. Oh the fun!!

Meanwhile, the P4 machine is in the same boat, forgot the password. I downloaded the Lisa.iso to a USB, because I can't get it to boot from the optical disc. I am hoping I can save the files, including a working Boinc Manager, when I refresh it. If I remember right, it gave me that option when I was loading up Lisa on this machine.

Anyway, hopefully I will, at least, have This 'Ole Comp crunching!

After I get Windows back running, I am gonna reposition This 'Ole Comp on the lower shelf and move Karen to the currently working on, shelf! LOL. Then, I can spend some time trying to boot her up on Ubuntu, and get her Crunching, in the next day or so.  Maybe even the P4 will be going soon, also.

Next Thursday, or Friday, after Payday, I am gonna bus it over to the Box Shop, in Bloomington. There I can fulfill my list of needs cheaply and possible have another two boxes going, plus the MAD Cruncher.

That will be 6 Desktops and my Lappytop Crunching. That will be 8 Cores and 4 threads! Considering my Farm, last time it was running, was 4 cores, not bad.

A threefold improvement, eventually! Oh! I also have the Amazon Virtual churning out about 500 points a day! Almost forgot! 


So, that's it for today, gotta go watch the Wild Game and then burn the Win 7 iso, when I get back. I can't wait until I can look back on this and smile. It has been a while since I have been in messing with these boxes. It is a little frustrating now, due to time constraints, work and all, but I am pushing to have them all running by Challenge time. Plus, possibly rebuilding This 'Ole Comp with a new Motherboard, another Socket A'er board but, better than mine, and a 3200 in her to replace the 2600, oh, and a new Heatsink! So I can burn this thing a little hotter!!

OK, I'm off! Might stop back in after the game, on my LappyTop, if'n I'm up for a Win 7 Repair!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> What's the mission.  I'm sure others know but I've off the team for a while.


Union Gospel Mission, a homeless shelter for the likes of me and 400 others. Long, Sad, Boring Story of how I came to be here. But, it is what it is and I will, am, making the best of it! I recently acquired my own room, hence the re-making of the Farm.


Oh, and they don't allow Alcohol.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey team, on my new very compact itx build with the pentium I have a little problem. I can overclock the pentium but it only works in windows. So I could overclock to 4.4ghz or run linux that gives about a 25% performance boost no matter the clock. I can still undervolt with linux. Right now with maximum cpu load and gpu load I the whole system is using 115w at the wall. So I could go for undervolted efficient linux or overvolted maybe more ppd windows. Which would net more ppd?

Ions estimator and adding 25% for linux is giving me about 2777 ppd on linux at 3.2ghz and about 3000 ppd on windows at 4.4ghz.

I am leaning towards linux I think, especially since I plan on folding too.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> Hey team, on my new very compact itx build with the pentium I have a little problem. I can overclock the pentium but it only works in windows. So I could overclock to 4.4ghz or run linux that gives about a 25% performance boost no matter the clock. I can still undervolt with linux. Right now with maximum cpu load and gpu load I the whole system is using 115w at the wall. So I could go for undervolted efficient linux or overvolted maybe more ppd windows. Which would net more ppd?
> 
> Ions estimator and adding 25% for linux is giving me about 2777 ppd on linux at 3.2ghz and about 3000 ppd on windows at 4.4ghz.
> 
> I am leaning towards linux I think, especially since I plan on folding too.



Eh, 300ppd isn't much of a difference; I'd go for the more conservative clocks w/ Linux.  And since you're leaning toward Linux anyway, I'd go that route mos def.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey guys, a bit of an update from me.

I may have to opt out of running WCG until I get my own place. I'm basically banned from the network and I honestly can't find the funds to pay for the $55/month deal. A fellow TPU member did donate enough money and it'll be put to good use, I do promise that. 

Reason for the break is stuff at home is getting worse and mentally, I'm at a breaking point. I'd love to learn wifi cracking just to lock my mother out of her wifi but I'm not about to break a law when my interview tomorrow is with the Department of Defense. I've been looking for a crisis hotline but I've found no luck. 

I guess I'll hold out playing Total War and Banished, and checking the forum. This forum is probably one of the few things that makes me smile still. It feels like a family to me.

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2015)

Keep your head up Bulbie, And take the high road bud. If you have to opt out for a bit we will keep your seat warm for you.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Keep your head up Bulbie, And take the high road bud. If you have to opt out for a bit we will keep your seat warm for you.



^^ This! You always have a seat here so hang in there and don't forget that.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm planning on returning with more than one rig running for more WCG power. Figured I can work on my desktop cable mess before the interview tomorrow.. I have a fan blocking the CPU fan exhaust.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

Alright, 4 cores coming back online. My g1620 celeron will need to spool up as it is on a new linux install. My penium g3258 is spooled up and ready although not clocked as high as I want. Both remote i3's are currently offline and I don't know when they will come back online. I think I am ready for the challenge.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Union Gospel Mission, a homeless shelter for the likes of me and 400 others. Long, Sad, Boring Story of how I came to be here. But, it is what it is and I will, am, making the best of it! I recently acquired my own room, hence the re-making of the Farm.
> 
> 
> Oh, and they don't allow Alcohol.



Wait are you crunching and building a farm in a shelter? I hope things get better and I admire your dedication



Toothless said:


> Hey guys, a bit of an update from me.
> 
> I may have to opt out of running WCG until I get my own place. I'm basically banned from the network and I honestly can't find the funds to pay for the $55/month deal. A fellow TPU member did donate enough money and it'll be put to good use, I do promise that.
> 
> ...



Damn it sucks being in a position like this, especially coming from your own. First of all you don't need to hack a wifi if you have physical access to the router. Use lan cable and you can change the password, limit bandwidth or some routers have even a guest account that can be activated. I know my parents wouldn't know that it ever happened  But that seems to be the least of your worries now. Wrt to help, at least in Europe, there are normally school / university counselors always available to their students. And i bet there should be some public / social services that could help if it has come to that. In the end just remember man that live has its ups and downs and we have to endure. All the best and good luck with that job interview.

The actual reason why open this thread before reading these 2 posts is this:






Why is this project getting so many credits?


----------



## xvi (Feb 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Why is this project getting so many credits?


Probably because it takes advantage of GPU work? It's just a crypto miner wrapped in a BOINC package.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks like bitcoin utopia mines bitcoins and then funds science projects. I doubt it uses gpus because they are near useless for bitcoin anymore. It is probably powered by specialized asics that have tons of computational power for just bitcoin.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> Looks like bitcoin utopia mines bitcoins and then funds science projects. I doubt it uses gpus because they are near useless for bitcoin anymore. It is probably powered by specialized asics that have tons of computational power for just bitcoin.


Yeah it uses ASICs from what i could read about the project and donates 85% of the mined bitcoins to fund different campaigns. Still the amount of credits assigned to it its more disproportionate than the US defense budget compared to the rest of the world


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Yeah it uses ASICs from what i could read about the project and donates 85% of the mined bitcoins to fund different campaigns. Still the amount of credits assigned to it its more disproportionate than the US defense budget compared to the rest of the world


I think that is just because there are a lot of miners with obsolete asics that isn't really profitable for themselves, but combines makes a lot for this bitcoin utopia.

Credits = work done? If so they just have more hardware and compute power.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 20, 2015)

From what I understand about that setup, they give 85% as mentioned, and keep the remaining 15%.
The poor suckers running that expensive equipment get nada except bills and the knowledge they are assisting.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 20, 2015)

Ooooohhh my job interview was todaaaaay and they kept saying "good answer" and nodding their head. I'm not sure if that's a good thing but I'm just happy I got through it.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Ooooohhh my job interview was todaaaaay and they kept saying "good answer" and nodding their head. I'm not sure if that's a good thing but I'm just happy I got through it.


As long as you weren't drooling or banging your head against the wall, it was probably a good thing.  They don't like doing interviews any more than you do.  Well generally anyway.  There's always some @$$hole that gets off on the power trip but I think they're the exception.  Anyway, there's no reason to lead you on or be overly polite.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Ooooohhh my job interview was todaaaaay and they kept saying "good answer" and nodding their head. I'm not sure if that's a good thing but I'm just happy I got through it.


Sounds promising, I've got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2015)

Just remembered- today is my 3yr anniversary crunching with the Team 










Toothless said:


> Ooooohhh my job interview was todaaaaay and they kept saying "good answer" and nodding their head. I'm not sure if that's a good thing but I'm just happy I got through it.



 Hope it works out for you!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2015)

So is Free-DC going to update twice daily from now on?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Just remembered- today is my 3yr anniversary crunching with the Team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Anniversary Captain!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 20, 2015)

Bad news for the challenge .... one of the crunchers I was preparing died, I was stress-testing the PSU to see if it holded CPU+GPU at 100% ... and after 2 mins PC shuts down, I try to power on, nothing happens, I unplug/plug the power cable, I switch on and boom, shortcircuit at the whole house phase,  I tried to power on again but nothing happens ... so I think I fried my PSU fuse in the best scenario and the worst ... I fried the PSU, whole MoBo and GPU as well, I still don't know cause I don't have a spare PSU.

Luckily I didn't see any fire, smoke or didn't smell anything burnt, that's why I guess it's the fuse ... wish me luck to see if I can have it back again before 25th.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2015)

You probably know this, but unless you know what you're doing, I wouldn't advise trying to fix the PSU.  There are capacitors in there that you need to know how to discharge to work on it safely.  I would try another psu.  If it works, I would can the old one.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> You probably know this, but unless you know what you're doing, I wouldn't advise trying to fix the PSU.  There are capacitors in there that you need to know how to discharge to work on it safely.  I would try another psu.  If it works, I would can the old one.


 
Yeah I know, and even if it's the fuse i'm not changing it by myself, that's why I wanted a spare PSU, one friend can lend me one but not till this friday and that's past 25th ... and I don't want to buy one till i'm not sure it's the only problem. Kind of nightmare lol

Thanks for the advice anyway, I'm very careful with PSUs and don't like to manipulate them unless it's necessary, unfortunately in this case it is (link to the project) if I want to replicate the same mod style. You can't imagine how nervous I was in that moment, luckily all went well and using just one hand of course ... but I have a bad experience of a zap with an older PSU and since then I'm really really afraid even when i'm cautious.

Still unsure what to do if it's the PSU is done, again, thanks!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2015)

Good luck, I hope you're able to isolate the problem.  I don't know if you have the space, but it might be a good idea to start a spare parts bin.  If you're really into this "hobby" (*cough* addiction), extra parts just seem to appear out of the ether after a while.  Holding on to some rather than getting rid of them can come in handy.  I know I'm observing the obvious here, but I know a lot of people like to keep things tidy and not hang on to crap they don't need.  I'm a horrible pack rat so my whole house is a spare parts bin.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 21, 2015)

I have that "hobby"/"addiction" as well, everything spare (3 boards, 2 cpu's, 3 GFX, DDR2 and DDR3 RAM ...) but a tower and a psu, maybe it will be a good idea to purchase it for just in case, you're true xD

Anyway, as you saw how i had to mount that psu, i really need good luck in case i want to replicate it


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2015)

IDK. I have a WIN 7 Bootable disk. I have the drive order DVD ROM/ DVD ROM/ Disabled.

Yet, Linux Mint Always boots. It's as though it sees a Windows Disk and kills it!! Even when The Drive it is on, is disabled in the BIOS boot directory!

I am now, at a stand still. I officially have no idea what to do next, aside from Formatting both drives and hoping for the best! Not really what I want to do.

I may just unplug the Linux drive, and attempt a dvd rom boot....Could work, no?

Here goes nothing, and probably the rest of my night!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Here goes nothing, and probably the rest of my night!


Keeps you out of trouble.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2015)

OK, found the problem with a bit of research.
The Win 7 boot file is not recognized by some older MSI motherboards. Mine is old and doesn't recognize it.

The work around is to boot from a Vista disk and use the CMD module in the repair section of the disk. Switch out the Vista for the Win7 and run the setup file. I tried it with my XP disk but, apparently the XP disk is needed for the files used to override the Win 7 boot.ini. The Vista disk loads that file and can be used w/out the disk.

With my 4G hotspot, this iso is gonna download until the wee hours. Looks like it is gonna be tomorrow before I can fix this! 

Oh well, such is my life. I should have taken some software classes in college, as it is now, I am totally winging it! It doesn't hurt that I have been able to pick things up over the years but, nothing like true knowledge.

Anyway, that is the current sitrep. I am determined to get these boxes working, and I will, despite it taking so long and losing lot's of sleep in the process!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2015)

My internet was out again tonight for several hours.  I swear, Comcast is the absolute worst ISP ever


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> My internet was out again tonight for several hours.  I swear, Comcast is the absolute worst ISP ever


What did they call you on your bill?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2015)

t_ski said:


> What did they call you on your bill?





No silly, it was an area wide thing.  My buddy in our neighborhood texted me earlier, "Got internet?  Mine is out again,"  Stupid comcast.

And since you mention the bill, they screwed that up majorly and it took forever to get it fixed, several calls and over a week later.   We added a home line for $20 more/month, and when we got our bill, it went from like $50 to over $150.    Thankfully it's been fixed for a while, but still they are always sucking around here.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it normal if i have Credit: 90.000 and i leave 2 Machines Crunching from 8:00 am to 8:00 pm and i just get 200/300 credit in 12 hours 90.200/90.300?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks good to me.  you must allow time for all the work to go through the hoops and get verified.  Also you are not running 24/7


----------



## FireFox (Feb 21, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Looks good to me.  you must allow time for all the work to go through the hoops and get verified.  Also you are not running 23/7


Just one Machine is Crunching 24/7 and the other just from 8:00 am to 00:00 am.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2015)

We call that crunchus interuptus.  I think it's a medical term.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is it normal if i have Credit: 90.000 and i leave 2 Machines Crunching from 8:00 am to 8:00 pm and i just get 200/300 credit in 12 hours 90.200/90.300?



I've noticed that you simply cannot look your contribution on a day by day basis, mostly because the wu validation process isn't the most reliable thing in the world in terms of timing. I mean (besides inconsistencies in my own ppd) look at Ion or GoBuuku, even their ppd can jump around; I've seen GoBuuku go from 190k to 133k in 2 consecutive days, and it's going to happen to us too 

Crunching is like a long autumn cross country road trip, not so much a summer race.  That's my own inarticulate idea


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2015)

Tru dat.  What you/he can look at though is his RAC.  IIRC the WCG RAC is a bit more stable since I think it covers a longer rolling time period.  Boincstats and free-dc rac's I think are based on the previous 30 day?  I'm too lazy to go check.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the answer @manofthem and @twilyth, it was just a curiosity as novice that I am about World Community Grid


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> We call that crunchus interuptus.  I think it's a medical term.


Yes, along with the similar medical term "Crunchus Addictus". lol


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, along with the similar medical term "Crunchus Addictus". lol


Shhh, we don't want to scare of the new people until we're sure they're hooked.

Taking my inspiration from @james888, I've created the following PSA


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, along with the similar medical term "Crunchus Addictus". lol



I have that Crunchus addictus, but I have an even more serious condition called "fundus depletus".  It's a very serious conditon that inhibits the addictus with a lack of funds going to the crunchus


----------



## Toothless (Feb 22, 2015)

Suddenly,  TPU is full of doctors.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a degree in Crunchology


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 23, 2015)

Guys do you know if there is a way in boinc to limit for a certain PC not to download WUs that would take longer to complete than for example 1 hour or not to start a WU if the estimated completion time is past 6:00 am for example


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 23, 2015)

No but you can set up a profile to only allow  certain projects to run on the PC. The fastest WUs are FAAH and next would be UGM and MCM. OET and CEP take >6 hours and use more memory.

Also set the buffer size to 0.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 23, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> No but you can set up a profile to only allow  certain projects to run on the PC. The fastest WUs are FAAH and next would be UGM and MCM. OET and CEP take >6 hours and use more memory.
> 
> Also set the buffer size to 0.


I was looking at limiting this PC to use only FAAH but couldn't find the option. Can you help in that respect?  Currently I am aborting longer tasks manually until i get the FAAH

Edit: Nvm found out that i have to do it over WCG and not the boinc manager


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I was looking at limiting this PC to use only FAAH but couldn't find the option. Can you help in that respect?  Currently* I am aborting longer tasks manually until i get the FAAH*
> 
> Edit: Nvm found out that i have to do it over WCG and not the boinc manager



Noooooo 

Select projects under My Projects on WCG's site.








Also, you can look under Processor Usage and Network Usage, under Tools >Computer Preferences.  There you can select times that the CPU will crunch and the times that you'll download and upload... might help..


And I just realized you figured out the first part


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Noooooo
> 
> Select projects under My Projects on WCG's site.
> 
> ...



Yeah the thing is I want this only for particular computers but i figured out there are profiles  My home PC is running 24/7, 5 tasks and i dont care what. But at work, uni, my laptops i want only fast things to ran so that I am sure it will be done by the time i am done working at that particular PC since I am not sure when I will be using them next and the tasks may expire till next use. Ideally I would like to set up a USB that can be plugged in any PC that I have admin rights to, run tasks, save the progress, remove usb, plug in into next pc and continue where the other pc has left off.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2015)

Also in the manager you can set all kinds of cool things like A start time and stop time to run each day and also which days of the week you want the rig to crunch. Example being you can set the rig to only crunch between lets say 8pm and 5am Monday thru Friday.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 23, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also in the manager you can set all kinds of cool things like A start time and stop time to run each day and also which days of the week you want the rig to crunch. Example being you can set the rig to only crunch between lets say 8pm and 5am Monday thru Friday.



I have done that but I assume that is when it stops crunching and it doesn't take into account that a task wont be finished by then.

Edit: I might be wrong as it seems it stopped fetching new tasks 1 hour early... either that or it's a different time zone


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2015)

It will just pause the work unit until next start time. It just suspends the manager.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 23, 2015)

K guys, living situation got worse.

Now I'm expected to pay $10/week for electrical and $15/week for wifi which will probably be limited. For me to work at Labor Ready I'd have to leave the house at 4am every day just to get a CHANCE to work for the day.

I'm on full depression/anxiety-fulled job search mode. I'm one p!ssed off dragon.

If you guys know anything like job search tips or interview tips, please do let me know because I messed up my last one, and I'd rather not mess up again.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> No but you can set up a profile to only allow  certain projects to run on the PC. The fastest WUs are FAAH and next would be UGM and MCM. OET and CEP take >6 hours and use more memory.
> 
> Also set the buffer size to 0.



This and you can also setup times where the system will pause crunching. Another thing to remember is that most work units have a 10 day deadline...., which is plenty with the right size buffers


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> This and you can also setup times where the system will pause crunching. Another thing to remember is that most work units have a 10 day deadline...., which is plenty with the right size buffers


95% of the cases that is true. Today however i had to suspend 4 tasks at ~90-95% and the next time I will use that particular PC is 6th of March while they expire the 5th i think  Not a big deal but if I could continue them on the PC I am working at now it would be great


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 23, 2015)

Huh it seems my bionic portable is working. I lost 10% for some reason but who cares the task continued working on my ULV celeron


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2015)

*Spool ppd SpoOL !!!    




*


----------



## Toothless (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey,  hey guys, guess what. 


I have wifi for a week. Guess what that means.


CRUNCHING TIME.
though I can only do it for a week due to, I basically still have no money. I was able to get it for a week but geez, $55 for a month is just above my budget.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Spool ppd SpoOL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My mother passed away yesterday afternoon about 12:30 Pacific time.
> 
> ...




Well everyone, I just received the official Nevada state certificate of death today.............Man, it hit me hard when I opened it up and read it......

I guess it was kind of like a slap in the face. Huge reminder I suppose. 

Sorry but I just needed to vent a bit..........Everyone has just been so helpful with all the kind words, wishes, and prayers and I want to thank all from my heart for everything! 
Thanks team!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2015)

OK, So, The P4 Cruncher was on a back shelf until I decided to Google lost password. Boom, a few minutes later she was running. However, I couldn't get BOINC to get any new jobs...Decided to open up WCG, was gonna re-attach and BAM!  Boinc started reloading jobs!!

So, P4 is now Crunching!!!!!!!!!!!!! One down, 3 to go!! 

I am still having issues with This 'Ole Comp. I am still trying to figure out how to Open a new created "executable" (BOINC Manager) in Linux Mint Lisa 12.

I am not sure what application to use to start it! 

Written on an emachine with a P4 @  1.8 GHz!! 

I think I may try to get Karen up and running next. I got a series of continuous beeps and no post last time I tried to boot her. May have something to do with the extra HDD I attached from a different XP machine. We'll see. I hope it was not a Death Toll!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well everyone, I just received the official Nevada state certificate of death today.............Man, it hit me hard when I opened it up and read it......
> 
> I guess it was kind of like a slap in the face. Huge reminder I suppose.
> 
> ...


I have been away for a bit, just now heard about this. I lost my Mother in 2000, the last of my parents, it was hard. Best course for me, Let the emotions flow. Don't hold on to them and let them build up. No one will think less of you for it. It may seem embarrassing but, it is not. The only people that will make it a big deal are not the people that care about you. Remember that when it all blows over, they are not your real friends.

Best of Luck to you and I hope you can come out the other side intact! I am with you 100% and if you need someone to vent at, feel free to fill up my inbox!! I cannot promise a speedy response but, often, none is really needed. However, I will read and advise, as i can, if you want( my work schedule is ludicrously effed up since the boss hurt his back!).


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I am still having issues with This 'Ole Comp. I am still trying to figure out how to Open a new created "executable" (BOINC Manager) in Linux Mint Lisa 12.
> 
> I am not sure what application to use to start it!



Did you install it with the package manager, or with a download from the BOINC website? I may assume the latter?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 24, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well everyone, I just received the official Nevada state certificate of death today.............Man, it hit me hard when I opened it up and read it......
> 
> I guess it was kind of like a slap in the face. Huge reminder I suppose.
> 
> ...


My grandmother passed away February 12th, 2014.  Earlier this month when it was getting close to the anniversary of that date, I was barely holding it together, but if you asked my wife she'd have said I was weird all week long.  Then on the 12th of this month, I lost what remaining composure I had.

There will be times when you're reminded more than you want to be.  Just try to focus on the good things about her, and how she's doing better now, and maybe that might make things a little easier.  That, and resting on the comforts of friends and family.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> Did you install it with the package manager, or with a download from the BOINC website? I may assume the latter?


downloaded the .sh with package manager. copied to desktop the used terminal to make it an executable. Now I go to the BOINC Manager file and it asks for what application to use to open it. I don't know what to use.

Also, Karen, on XP, does not recognize the USB as an Ethernet connection to my Hotspot. I tried to use a couple of different windows network settings to connect to my lappytop, Win8.1, to no avail. I cannot, for the life of me, find my USB wireless adapter, either!!

On that note, does anybody have a Win 7 key they can give me? I would like to upgrade Karen, before trying to get Ubuntu as a dual load. XP is too ancient to handle what I want.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2015)

So you did *not* use the package manger *but* an .sh file. OK, but avoiding the .sh files may have been better. The Software Center/Synaptic or whatever it is called on Mint is usually more convenient.

The manager executable you wanted to open (but could not) must be marked as executable in its properties (this is a security thing).


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2015)

*Looking for a volunteer to do the Daily Numbers post- looks like Ion is tied up with school and hasn't been online in awhile.

Anyone interested?*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Looking for a volunteer to do the Daily Numbers post- looks like Ion is tied up with school and hasn't been online in awhile.
> 
> Anyone interested?*


I can take over again, if needed. The news thingy is kinda slow!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> So you did *not* use the package manger *but* an .sh file. *OK.*
> 
> The manager executable you want to open must be marked as executable in its properties (this is a security thing).


It is. Now I need to open it!!

What application do I use!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Looking for a volunteer to do the Daily Numbers post- looks like Ion is tied up with school and hasn't been online in awhile.
> 
> Anyone interested?*



@xvi was doing it for a while and did a great job, maybe he'd be interested. Just throwing that out there.

Perhaps there should be a more "permanent" choice/designation also, not this sort of floppy flop that's been happening recently.

Edit: @Arjai too was very good and dedicated. Either would be good


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2015)

I would not mind doing it again. I can manage now that I have my own room, much easier. However, nights that the Wild play a game, will be later posts.
If that is ok, I'm in, again. Until I get booted, by some lacky with a ton of computers shows up again!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I can take over again, if needed. The news thingy is kinda slow!







manofthem said:


> @xvi was doing it for a while and did a great job, maybe he'd be interested. Just throwing that out there.
> 
> Perhaps *there should be a more "permanent" choice/designation* also, not this sort of floppy flop that's been happening recently.



Good idea- if we go with a permanent choice I'll offer a title.... sound good?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2015)

Arjai said:


> It is. Now I need to open it!!
> 
> What application do I use!!


It must be _run_, not opened. So no program should be associated with it. Really, just use the Software Center/Synaptic or whatever it is called on Mint.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> Good idea- if we go with a permanent choice I'll offer a title.... sound good?



Absolutely, I think that will help out the whole team, no more uncertainty. Obviously there are certain times when things come up and what not, and at those times a fill in can be arranged; I've had to do that here and there with the Stones.


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @xvi was doing it for a while and did a great job, maybe he'd be interested. Just throwing that out there.
> 
> Perhaps there should be a more "permanent" choice/designation also, not this sort of floppy flop that's been happening recently.
> 
> Edit: @Arjai too was very good and dedicated. Either would be good


My new hours at work mean I'd have to do it on break, but that'd definitely give me something to look forward to. I'd probably set an alarm to remind me. I foresee it typically being quite slow about the time that stats update, so it should work out well for me if I were to have another stab at it.

I'd be happy to do it if everyone would like to see a return of the science posts.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 24, 2015)

Too bad I can't run BOINC on it has it is for a customer, but see this guys 

2x Dell R420, 2x Xeon E5-2450 v2 @ 2.5ghz, 8c/16t (total of 32thread)

run on the first server:


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Too bad I can't run BOINC on it has it is for a customer, but see this guys
> 
> 2x Dell R420, 2x Xeon E5-2450 v2 @ 2.5ghz, 8c/16t (total of 32thread)
> 
> run on the first server:


The links of the pictures are broken


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 24, 2015)

Strange on my side it works

here'S new:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 24, 2015)

I would like to have a VM on each server, to run a total of 64 thread of BOINC


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenge thread launched:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/


----------



## Toothless (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay.. Good news, mostly.

I just got home after not sleeping for 27 hours, and working 9 hours all night. Yeeeeey... I go back tonight and.. yeah. All nighters are fun..

Good night.. morning.. whatever..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Okay.. Good news, mostly.
> 
> I just got home after not sleeping for 27 hours, and working 9 hours all night. Yeeeeey... I go back tonight and.. yeah. All nighters are fun..
> 
> Good night.. morning.. whatever..


cool deal Toothless. And think about it, now you won't have time to smoke up the house with your baking.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 25, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> cool deal Toothless. And think about it, now you won't have time to smoke up the house with your baking.


Funny that you say that; I was thinking of bringing home a roast for myself.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Funny that you say that; I was thinking of bringing home a roast for myself.


food in oven = good. But seriously though it is about time to bake some stuff. I may even have to send a package through the intergalactic mailing service so you can have some stuff to bake.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

I wish you could "intergalactic" my stuff to me!! 

Staring at 'This Old Comp' is discouraging, since I can no longer get her going due to that ancient board. I refuse to load her with XP. Stupid thing is, I'm in this pickle because I forgot the password! Then, in the process of trying to load multiple Distro's of Linux, trying to get one to work, it messed with my WIN7 somehow and now won't even boot to Windows.

Anyway, eventually, hopefully, it will be more than a dust collector on the shelf!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2015)

Houston we have a problem and I have never come across this one. I have twin systems and it seems Wcg is not liking it at all. Everytime they update it aborts the wu's on them. They have different names but all the hardware in them are the same and they both are on the network switch. I just put one together tonight. I just unhook one from the switch and popped in a wireless adapter to see what it does. This might put a wrench in my ultimate plan.


Note: you can't have 2 identical rigs on the same network switch or WCg gets all pissy and aborts work to both and won't let neither get new work.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Note: you can't have 2 identical rigs on the same network switch or WCg gets all pissy and aborts work to both and won't let neither get new work.




That is nuts!!!! So if a person built a small "farm" of identical systems WCG wouldn't work correctly? That should be brought up to them. That is insane.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> That is nuts!!!! So if a person built a small "farm" of identical systems WCG wouldn't work correctly? That should be brought up to them. That is insane.


Not if they are all hooked to the same network switch apparently. Now I guess if you used different os's or different version of an Os then it would be fine. Both of my twin rigs are pretty much identical except for the memory. One is running Ripjaws and the other is running XMS3's. I was actually thinking of doing an 8 rig setup of Identical systems but that's out the window unless I do all wireless with them.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2015)

WCG-TPU Team Captain @Norton 
Messages: 9,460
Thanks Received: 22,785

WCG Team Assistant @[Ion]
Messages: 12,551
Thanks Received: 12,572

WCG-TPU Team All-Star! @manofthem 
Messages: 6,842
Thanks Received:10,116

@msgclb 
Messages:1,719
Thanks Received:4,271


See a pattern here?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

Arjai said:


> WCG-TPU Team Captain @Norton
> Messages: 9,460
> Thanks Received: 22,785
> 
> ...



You know how I relate everything to the office?


----------



## xvi (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, the Z600 rig is having stability issues, but the dual proc server is up. Really weird issue with the Z600. Temps creep up to the 70c range, then I lose video and USB, but the hard drive activity light flickers. Power button won't shut it down gracefully. I suppose I'll try memtest followed by.. I'unno. Prime95? I don't think it's actually temperature related. Or at least not CPU temp.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Okay.. Good news, mostly.
> 
> I just got home after not sleeping for 27 hours, and working 9 hours all night. Yeeeeey... I go back tonight and.. yeah. All nighters are fun..
> 
> Good night.. morning.. whatever..


I probably missed the post, but does that mean you got the job. Congratulations. I remember working nights. Not great but you can get lots of hours.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I'm working through Labor Ready finally.  I'm just happy that I can now buy stuff.

GTX970 plz.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not if they are all hooked to the same network switch apparently. Now I guess if you used different os's or different version of an Os then it would be fine. Both of my twin rigs are pretty much identical except for the memory. One is running Ripjaws and the other is running XMS3's. I was actually thinking of doing an 8 rig setup of Identical systems but that's out the window unless I do all wireless with them.



Host names should be different.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Well I'm working through Labor Ready finally.  I'm just happy that I can now buy stuff.
> 
> GTX970 plz.



While computer hardware is nice and all it should not be your priority. Get stable income so that you can find a place to rent and be your own man or to be able to pay the bills that you are currently being asked.

Make sure first that you can live hustle free not worrying if you will have electricity, food or wifi when you get home, that you can go out with friends and grab a  beer  coke (just realized you have to be 21 in the us  ) not being ashamed that you can't afford one. Socializing and having friends is important and while i can write nice words here on the forum I can't be there when you are in real need, like a place to crash or dinner to share. They become even more important if you dont have a healthy relationship with your parents (this is a conclusion i jumped to by what you have been writing, sorry if i am mistaken). And remember always have some on the side for rainy days that should be enough for at least a months worth of rent, bills and food.When all that  has been satisfied then you can go and buy stuff be it pc hardware,  traveling around , snowboarding gear, car / bike or whatever is on your top priority list.

This is something I have learned by leaving my nest right after turning 19 (albeit my decision was supported by my family and we have a good relationship which has helped me thru some very difficult times). I have worked bunch of part time jobs from cleaning and working night shifts to chauffeuring ambassadors.  Now 6 years later I have 2 stable part - time jobs (one of them is 90% night shift) that pay me enough to have a good life and I am but few months away of getting my master engineering degree and a proper paying job. Sorry for the long off topic but I felt the need to share this with a fellow TPU member that could end up in a similar situation


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> Host names should be different.


Yeah they are


----------



## Toothless (Feb 26, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> While computer hardware is nice and all it should not be your priority. Get stable income so that you can find a place to rent and be your own man or to be able to pay the bills that you are currently being asked.
> 
> Make sure first that you can live hustle free not worrying if you will have electricity, food or wifi when you get home, that you can go out with friends and grab a  beer  coke (just realized you have to be 21 in the us  ) not being ashamed that you can't afford one. Socializing and having friends is important and while i can write nice words here on the forum I can't be there when you are in real need, like a place to crash or dinner to share. They become even more important if you dont have a healthy relationship with your parents (this is a conclusion i jumped to by what you have been writing, sorry if i am mistaken). And remember always have some on the side for rainy days that should be enough for at least a months worth of rent, bills and food.When all that  has been satisfied then you can go and buy stuff be it pc hardware,  traveling around , snowboarding gear, car / bike or whatever is on your top priority list.
> 
> This is something I have learned by leaving my nest right after turning 19 (albeit my decision was supported by my family and we have a good relationship which has helped me thru some very difficult times). I have worked bunch of part time jobs from cleaning and working night shifts to chauffeuring ambassadors.  Now 6 years later I have 2 stable part - time jobs (one of them is 90% night shift) that pay me enough to have a good life and I am but few months away of getting my master engineering degree and a proper paying job. Sorry for the long off topic but I felt the need to share this with a fellow TPU member that could end up in a similar situation


Well right now even without the job I can pay bills for two months anyway. My current job is four days a week, 8-10 hours per shift. We're usually working 9 hours and it's every week though sometimes we get a week off. It's weird.

As for other stuff,  I mean not much I can do until I get something full time and I'm still job searching, just not when I'm at work or sleeping. I haven't been able to put in the PSU @R-T-B sold me yet because sleep and work. Tomorrow is my last night for the week so I can get stuff done this weekend.

I still want two 970s. c:


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

i got this today !




Pretty excited that i can help from my office just doing nothing... just my computer work in the background!!
Thanks for let  me in this pretty cool way to help !
Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 26, 2015)

Amazing 5 new members has joined the Team


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Amazing 5 new members has joined the Team


----------



## FireFox (Feb 26, 2015)

peche said:


>


Congrats @peche welcome on board.
Well done Bro..


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Congrats @peche welcome on board.
> Well done Bro..


 funny cause i can crunch just for help .. not interested on points and miles...chrunching for a while... for a little help tpo comunity, 
the i7 870 that i have for everyday work its having pretty loads and high temps, so i would see if i can replaced the cooler for a bettrer one, 

Thanks for cheering me up dude!
Regards,


----------



## Bow (Feb 26, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Amazing 5 new members has joined the Team


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2015)

Currently Win7 is installing 130 Security Updates on Karen. 

I have a few downloads of my own to do and She will be Crunching!!

Core 2 Duo, can't remember the series# or what she's clocked at. That will come later, Right now?

Relief. After a week of trying to boot This Old Comp, I was a bit burned. So, on with Karen, right?

Nope. So, after some non scientific research I figured I would start anew this afternoon.

I pulled the Optical Drive. Pulled another out of a project box. Stuffed in my Win7 disk, and BOOM!!!

It felt like the first good thing since I figured out how to get the P4 going, last week!

126 updates left to install... Never thought I'd be so happy looking at that!

Thanks to Dano, for the key.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2015)

OK, updates done.
Security essentials...done
Chrome and synch...done
next steps: Malewarebytes, CCleaner, Glary and BOINC.

Should be crunching within an hour. Then, off to Walmart to get my Desk chair!!  








Karen is now CRUNCHING!!!!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, updates done.
> Security essentials...done
> Chrome and synch...done
> next steps: Malewarebytes, CCleaner, Glary and BOINC.
> ...


GJ man, what cpu is it using?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd increase the buffer if I was you, due to a planned outage on WCG servers on Saturday.
Having only a couple of tasks ready to start won't keep you busy for long.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm throwing up a question, as I'm sure some of our experienced WCG members may be able to answer. When I first started with WCG/BOINC the project Help Conquer Cancer was able to do GPU work (maybe there were also others but I don't remember at the moment) .... now as far as I can see, the only profitable way to use the GPU is with F@H as I do time to time. Here's the question, do you know if any upcoming projects in WCG will have the ability to use the GPU again? It will be nice to dedicate a whole machine again just to crunch and not crunch/fold.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 27, 2015)

Grabbing a Dell R310 server with a Xeon x3430, 4x 4gb samsung 1066 ECC, PERC S300 for.... 50$ xD

I might use for a short time, as these server are not silent and it's too big for my office at home. for the time, I might install linux and run BOINC. 4 more core for a short time, that'S more then nothing!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> I'm throwing up a question, as I'm sure some of our experienced WCG members may be able to answer. When I first started with WCG/BOINC the project Help Conquer Cancer was able to do GPU work (maybe there were also others but I don't remember at the moment) .... now as far as I can see, the only profitable way to use the GPU is with F@H as I do time to time. Here's the question, do you know if any upcoming projects in WCG will have the ability to use the GPU again? It will be nice to dedicate a whole machine again just to crunch and not crunch/fold.



So far HCC has been the only project to use GPU WUs, and there is nothing planned definitively in the future for more GPU work for WCG. It would be very nice though, as it's a great way to crunch out some work, and many team members have GPUs still laying around just in case...


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So far HCC has been the only project to use GPU WUs, and there is nothing planned definitively in the future for more GPU work for WCG. It would be very nice though, as it's a great way to crunch out some work, and many team members have GPUs still laying around just in case...



It was so nice to have GPU + CPU combining work for WUs, a lot of computational power in the same machine. Let's try to be optimistic and hope they release something nearby in the future, as they sure will benefit from those shaders working at 100%. Thanks for your quick reply @manofthem 

At least we do have F@H which is a nice way to use our old cards, though that ... not too much juice from my old HD6850 and I don't want to burn my new GTX770 yet


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 27, 2015)

yes it would be nice.. my R9 290 is idling, I play only a few hours a week, and I could had my backup HD6850 to the work!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> yes it would be nice.. my R9 290 is idling, I play only a few hours a week, and I could had my backup HD6850 to the work!


Crank that card up in F@H and instantly be in for Pie!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 27, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Crank that card up in F@H and instantly be in for Pie!



Could be a good solution.

It's possible to run WCG and F@H at the same time?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> It was so nice to have GPU + CPU combining work for WUs, a lot of computational power in the same machine.



Well that's still the case, but you have to split things up a bit between WCG and F@H now. As you said a few posts back, F@H is a great way to use the GPUs, and that's what a lot of us do too. So they can fold while the cpus crunch, snd it's all good, science is getting done 

However since it's challenge time, it means that folding is temporarily on hold for now.



ChristTheGreat said:


> Could be a good solution.
> 
> It's possible to run WCG and F@H at the same time?



Absolutely. I crunch on 6 threads on my 4770k and fold on my 290s quite a bit.  As I said, not right now though. Rule of thumb has been to leave a thread open per gpu folding


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Could be a good solution.
> 
> It's possible to run WCG and F@H at the same time?


Yes, they play well together. You may need to reserve a CPU core for F@H, but I'm not sure with AMD cards. @manofthem can answer for sure!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 27, 2015)

ohh nice.

well I might look at this, running a little of that watercooled R9


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 27, 2015)

In my "Survivor" machine, HD6850 folds time to time while i'm constanly crunching and yes, they do behave well with each other. This last week i've been burning a lil bit my GTX770 also while crunching with the i5, very nice performance, the old 6850 not so much though 

Talking about performance, I think I'm going to post something in F@H thread to get your help/advice @BUCK NASTY and @manofthem


----------



## peche (Feb 27, 2015)

im not specting pie since im working only with one computer... but congrats to all pie eater here !
Regards,


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 27, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Well right now even without the job I can pay bills for two months anyway. My current job is four days a week, 8-10 hours per shift. We're usually working 9 hours and it's every week though sometimes we get a week off. It's weird.
> 
> As for other stuff,  I mean not much I can do until I get something full time and I'm still job searching, just not when I'm at work or sleeping. I haven't been able to put in the PSU @R-T-B sold me yet because sleep and work. Tomorrow is my last night for the week so I can get stuff done this weekend.
> 
> I still want two 970s. c:



Good to see you working.  The more I work the less I worry about the small stuff in my life.  I may be strange because I always need something to do might as get payed for it.  PM if you need more help.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

I would like to fold with my XFX DD 7950 but that thing is as loud as a leaf blower at full load


----------



## Toothless (Feb 27, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Good to see you working.  The more I work the less I worry about the small stuff in my life.  I may be strange because I always need something to do might as get payed for it.  PM if you need more help.


As long as DCS wants me, I'll be working my booty off. I'm actually saving up for another GTX660 to put in my rig. While yeah sure a 970 would be better I'd rather just go with a weaker SLI until I can get something that isn't minimum wage.

We're going to have a skirmish of working 8 straight days at once. 9 hours a day so I'll be trucking along at 72 hours straight before getting a day off. And yes I do get good overtime.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 27, 2015)

In time you will learn that you're more than just you're rig.   Save money and make a life.  This is not the time too build.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 27, 2015)

It's the time for caffeine and horrid sleep times.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 27, 2015)

I just got a couple of "high priority" workunits. They stopped my other ones? Is that because I opted into beta testing?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 27, 2015)

Are the new beta?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I just got a couple of "high priority" workunits. They stopped my other ones? Is that because I opted into beta testing?


normally it's because deadline is approaching


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2015)

ok, I'm out of the loop right now. What's the deal with the Badger team? Is that related to the missing WCG badges Knoxx was talking about?


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2015)

We should have our own just for Crunchers


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> ok, I'm out of the loop right now. What's the deal with the Badger team? Is that related to the missing WCG badges Knoxx was talking about?


Yes


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes


LOL, Kinda like the Discover commercial where they offer "Fraud Protection" and the guy is looking for "Frog Protection". *BTW, 2nd pic I've posted today with a frog in it.* *WTH is going on?*


----------



## FireFox (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks to @W1zzard and @Norton the issue has been found and the problem will be solve as soon as I do what they suggested me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks to @W1zzard and @Norton the issue has been found and the problem will be solve as soon as I do what they suggested me


Change your name?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 27, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Change your name?


that would be the second option


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> ok, I'm out of the loop right now. What's the deal with the Badger team? Is that related to the missing WCG badges Knoxx was talking about?


And what do you have against badgers?  I like my new profile pic, i havent changed it since 2006 



BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, Kinda like the Discover commercial where they offer "Fraud Protection" and the guy is looking for "Frog Protection". *BTW, 2nd pic I've posted today with a frog in it.* *WTH is going on?*



That Kermit guy really got to you didn't he?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> GJ man, what cpu is it using?


6600 dual core @2.4Ghz

I cannot get anymore jobs, now. But earlier today, while I was at work, it picked up a bunch. No doubts my three crunchers, currently, will not run out of work. Even if it takes them more than 16 hours to update.

The problem was not with my buffer, that computer had JUST started crunching. They only drop a few WU's on a new box.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> ok, I'm out of the loop right now. What's the deal with the Badger team? Is that related to the missing WCG badges Knoxx was talking about?


I'm thinking somehow someway without many knowing the Badger became the Tpu crunching teams unofficial mascot.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm thinking somehow someway without many knowing the Badger became the Tpu crunching teams unofficial mascot.


Damn! Here I was hoping I could be the mascot!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Damn! Here I was hoping I could be the mascot!


you are the official Mascot buddy. And a lifer. That means you can't stop crunching until I do. LOL Considering you have been doing this almost as long as Norton And I have.

Actually today I was going through the pie thread and remembering when I started with a couple x2's. Norton and I started pretty much at the exact same time. There where some good memories there with us climbing the list together. First in the 30's, then happy as hell when we hit the mid twenties. Then we hit top 20 and had a few days of hitting exactly 20. And for those that where around then you know what 20th place means. If you hit 20th place it was considered better then the pie. Then we hit the teens together. Next thing you know we where bouncing in and out of pie. Then the beta gpu wu's hit. the top ten was shaken d up a bit. Then they weened out and when the dust settled from those Norton and I where on a steady diet of pie. Then the real Gpu wu's hit and the top ten was forever changed. Also this was the time we got Tski involved because he had the baddest ass Amd gpu rig at the time and proved it with the dominate diet of cherry pie. Wasn't much anyone could do with someone running 3 or 4 Hd7970's at the time. Also I think we got Manofthem involved at that time too.  Then the gpu wu's dried up right in the middle of a challenge we had in the bag. We where kicking some serious ass as a team. Damn wu's disappeared and we lost that challenge by a nose. Then it was back to cpu wu's and who kept most of there cpu crunching setups instaed of selling off to buy gpus, led the pie chart. And here Norton and I are today, still just a spot or 2 from one another in the chart. Heres to you @Norton  buddy. 

Also I remember like it was yesterday when Arjai started. Arjai is one of those people you just automatically like.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

I was gone a bit, after I lost my job and then was booted out on the street. That's when all the GPU excitement was afoot. 

I remember the first time i came across TPU. I was google searching information on my MSI Socket A board. One of the results was the Socket A Club, here on TPU. I peeked around and learned a bunch about my computer, just reading posts.

So, soon thereafter, I signed up and officially met @Norton and @ThE_MaD_ShOt  and a bunch of great friendly smart people.

Wasn't long before those two had me hooked on Crunching! They even banded together to help build my Farm!!

You are right, BTW, as long as I am able, I will Crunch for this team. Seeing as I have just emerged from a very deep hole, I intend to honor that phrase, as all of you have done wonders for me. Not the least of is an intelligent interaction, despite my smart-ass-ed-ness.

 And I love that I can display it with that emoticon. Oh, have I said Thanks yet? Thanks.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Then the beta gpu wu's hit. the top ten was shaken d up a bit. Then they weened out and when the dust settled from those Norton and I where on a steady diet of pie. Then the real Gpu wu's hit and the top ten was forever changed. Also this was the time we got Tski involved because he had the baddest ass Amd gpu rig at the time and proved it with the dominate diet of cherry pie. Wasn't much anyone could do with someone running 3 or 4 Hd7970's at the time. Also I think we got Manofthem involved at that time too.  Then the gpu wu's dried up right in the middle of a challenge we had in the bag. We where kicking some serious ass as a team. Damn wu's disappeared and we lost that challenge by a nose. Then it was back to cpu wu's and who kept most of there cpu crunching setups instaed of selling off to buy gpus, led the pie chart. And here Norton and I are today, still just a spot or 2 from one another in the chart. Heres to you @Norton  buddy.
> 
> Also I remember like it was yesterday when Arjai started. Arjai is one of those people you just automatically like.



Yup that's when I jumped in alright, gpu we time! I joined very shortly after @t_ski for I remember like it was yesterday reading through the challenge thread and seeing all the excitement over peeps with 7970s. I had 2, T had 3, and we dived in. 

I even said during that challenge that afterwards I was going to go part time, back off, but that didn't really happen 

I remember running out of gpu wus doing that last challenge, and I was so upset I should have had a slightly larger buffer  

Oh the good old days.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks to @W1zzard and @Norton the issue has been found and the problem will be solve as soon as I do what they suggested me


I can see it worked


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I can see it worked



Yes you are right! 

Congrats @Knoxx29 on getting your badge in working order! @W1zzard knows what he's doing


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm thinking somehow someway without many knowing the Badger became the Tpu crunching teams unofficial mascot.



Blame @CAPSLOCKSTUCK he started a new trend with the wcg team and @Knoxx29 for being resilient about his badge and not taking no for an answer 



Arjai said:


> Damn! Here I was hoping I could be the mascot!



You still can! @Arjai the budgerman. Regular man by day and a superhero crunching budger by night


----------



## FireFox (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow I got my Badge, I saw it now, this is the right way to start the day.

Thanks to:
@W1zzard
@Norton
@manofthem
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (the Badger Expert)
@krusha03
@peche 
@Caring1 
And everyone who supported me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 28, 2015)

BADGERGATE...........the truth  !!!!


@W1zzard
@Norton
@manofthem
@Knoxx29
@Caring1
@krusha03
@peche


Yes i started the badger thing. In lieu of badges i merely provided badgers.


it all started here.....................
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-368   post 9189



The members who know me here on TPU know my real name is  Ger...........

does this make me a BAD Ger  ?






Respect to all who crunch with TPU or otherwise give charitably.................... or indeed those who fight to save the lives of these beautiful, sociable creatures which the UK farming industry wants to exterminate.

Google  badger cull.......its truly horrible.

Could you shoot these ?





Peace and love to all.

RIP  my Mum, taken by cancer aged 48.....she would have loved  Badgergate.............smile on Mum.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 28, 2015)

That I got my Badge it doesn't mean that we have to stop supporting the Badgers


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That I got my Badge it doesn't mean that we have to stop supporting the Badgers


I didn't choose the badger life, the badger life choose me. Badger4Life


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wow I got my Badge, I saw it now, this is the right way to start the day.
> 
> Thanks to:
> @W1zzard
> ...




That's awesome @Knoxx29 !!! It always helps when your in other parts of the forum to announce your status; well I think anyhow. It tells everyone that your are an active WCG Cruncher for Team TPU and proud of it!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 28, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Peace and love to all.
> 
> RIP  my Mum, taken by cancer aged 48.....she would have loved  Badgergate.............smile on Mum.



My condoleances.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2015)

I remember we were chatting about how windows 8 gets about 10% more performance over windows 7 in crunching. Was it @TRWOV who was saying it was because of better floating point performance?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

james888 said:


> I remember we were chatting about how windows 8 gets about 10% more performance over windows 7 in crunching. Was it @TRWOV who was saying it was because of better floating point performance?


I also remember that and I am seeing close to that with my rigs. Win 8 and my linux rig are pretty close in average ppd with the win7 rig just about 10% lower.

Also


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

james888 said:


> I remember we were chatting about how windows 8 gets about 10% more performance over windows 7 in crunching. Was it @TRWOV who was saying it was because of better floating point performance?



Might be true.  My 4770k @4.3 gets considerably better performance than my 4790 @3.8. Discounting the small OC edge, the only difference is the 4770k is Win 8.1 and 4790 is 7.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 1, 2015)

james888 said:


> I remember we were chatting about how windows 8 gets about 10% more performance over windows 7 in crunching. Was it @TRWOV who was saying it was because of better floating point performance?



yup, better performance overall. Pretty close to Linux now.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2015)

That type of info is almost exactly what is needed to build the best crunching rig possible.
If there was a list like that for all processors it would make the task easier.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks like Free-DC is going to update late, presumably because of the whole WCG bring slightly off earlier. Pooey.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I also remember that and I am seeing close to that with my rigs. Win 8 and my linux rig are pretty close in average ppd with the win7 rig just about 10% lower.
> 
> Also


Um, Wisconsin sucks.

However, I do like the state and most of the people I have met there.

But, I am a MN sports fan. Nuff said.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2015)

Right now, I am 8 of 10 of the stickies! Is everyone asleep?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Right now, I am 8 of 10 of the stickies! Is everyone asleep?


should be but not yet.  Great job with the news and all that you do.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 2, 2015)

The laptop has joined.

Thought I should add that it's running 24/7 @1.2ghz while staying under 90c.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, while @manofthem is basking in the nice weather, a camera somewhere caught @Norton shoveling snow this weekend................


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 2, 2015)

well, the xeon might not be crunching for a long time. My boss said if I have no offer on it ( as it is too loud for my home) he will offer me something xD

for now it is 100% during the day. soo ad it is not silent


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 3, 2015)

hey guys, what about having boinc running on a SSD? I might remove my 2 WD BLack and put a 3rd SSD into my rig (OS 64gb, data 120gb, Games 256gb) and I wasn't sure about it..

How's the writes of BOINC?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 3, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> hey guys, what about having boinc running on a SSD? I might remove my 2 WD BLack and put a 3rd SSD into my rig (OS 64gb, data 120gb, Games 256gb) and I wasn't sure about it..
> 
> How's the writes of BOINC?


I think it writes quite a lot of small files which i think it's worse for an SSD. You could put it on a USB or SD card. If it breaks the USB you can just get a new one for $5-10


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> hey guys, what about having boinc running on a SSD? I might remove my 2 WD BLack and put a 3rd SSD into my rig (OS 64gb, data 120gb, Games 256gb) and I wasn't sure about it..
> 
> How's the writes of BOINC?


I am running it on my ssd with no ill effects. But have heard it can be detrimental because Boinc does do a lot of writing. I am thinking of trying to move it to one of my hdds in my rig. Just need to see what my plan of attack would be to move it. I am wondering if I can move the files then do a reinstall and install it to the folder I make on the hdd and it will pick up where it left off or do I need to run it out of wu's and just do a new install on the hdd. Also I just read that the one project that may cause the most harm is cep2 as it can have very high write loads. Upwards to 70 or more gb per day. So if you don't run cep2 you probably won't due any harm to the ssd in the lifetime you may have it.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 3, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am running it on my ssd with no ill effects. But have heard it can be detrimental because Boinc does do a lot of writing. I am thinking of trying to move it to one of my hdds in my rig. Just need to see what my plan of attack would be to move it. I am wondering if I can move the files then do a reinstall and install it to the folder I make on the hdd and it will pick up where it left off or do I need to run it out of wu's and just do a new install on the hdd.


Why dont you just make a copy, run it and see


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Why dont you just make a copy, run it and see


Going to just going to wait until after the challange so in the worse case I won't have it spooling back up during the challange.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

Seeing as how everyone has badgers, I think someone should take my Godzilla avatar and mix in a badger for me, maybe throw a badger head on him or something... or make a badger is that same pose.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Seeing as how everyone has badgers, I think someone should take my Godzilla avatar and mix in a badger for me, maybe throw a badger head on him or something... or make a badger is that same pose.


Well, I found this





and this


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Well, I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I'll take th4 second one. I'll change it later tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 4, 2015)

Boinc on ssd's is fine.
http://techreport.com/review/27436/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-two-freaking-petabytes


My adata sp900, a mid range ssd when I got it a few years ago, has 18165 power on hours. Most of those hours it has been running boinc. I have 14 TB of total writes with boinc and everything else I do. SSD is in good health still too. It has tons of life in it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 4, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I think it writes quite a lot of small files which i think it's worse for an SSD. You could put it on a USB or SD card. If it breaks the USB you can just get a new one for $5-10





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am running it on my ssd with no ill effects. But have heard it can be detrimental because Boinc does do a lot of writing. I am thinking of trying to move it to one of my hdds in my rig. Just need to see what my plan of attack would be to move it. I am wondering if I can move the files then do a reinstall and install it to the folder I make on the hdd and it will pick up where it left off or do I need to run it out of wu's and just do a new install on the hdd. Also I just read that the one project that may cause the most harm is cep2 as it can have very high write loads. Upwards to 70 or more gb per day. So if you don't run cep2 you probably won't due any harm to the ssd in the lifetime you may have it.




Ok, well, I'll try to find a very very small USB disk for disk. That could do the trick.

Thanks

@james888

Yeah I know, but I don't know about my crucial xD

But it might be on a Corsair For GT 120gb, as I will grab one for like 50$


----------



## Nordic (Mar 4, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Ok, well, I'll try to find a very very small USB disk for disk. That could do the trick.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


A usb disc although far cheaper can't sustain as many writes as an ssd.

Your crucial m4 is of the same generation as my adata sp 900, and if anything I think I remember crucial was more reliable in reviews.

Ssd's are tough pieces of hardware. If I have only written 14 TB of data in 3 years, and ssd's of our generation could write over 1 PB of information then I think we are fine. I have well over a decade of life in my ssd at this rate. In my opinion they are more reliable than hdd's at this point.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 4, 2015)

Free-DC has some issues.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm just going to assume that the badger is TPU's mascot now. 

If thats the case, then I vote the colors to be white body with red stripes while standing in an aggressive pose.

IN OTHER NEWS. 
I shut both rigs down so they can get a break, though my laptop still has stuff to run, so I'll boot it in the morning after work and finish those off.

My desktop finished all tasks and is now resting.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'm just going to assume that the *badger is TPU's mascot* now.
> 
> If thats the case, then I vote the colors to be white body with red stripes while standing in an aggressive pose.



A fad imo.... a week or so doesn't make things "official"


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> A fad imo.... a week or so doesn't make things "official"


"Become a Badger! Crunch for those badges!"

It can be a type of motivation since not everyone puts in their all unless there are prizes involved.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 4, 2015)

Why can't my gorge be a mascot? It is both cute and disgusting.



Spoiler: Gorge porn




















I wouldnt even mind Toothless's dragon.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2015)

james888 said:


> Why can't my gorge be a mascot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gave me an idea that I'm going to ponder on at work. I'll reveal results in the morning.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> "Become a Badger! Crunch for those badges!"
> 
> It can be a type of motivation since not everyone puts in their all unless there are prizes involved.


I put in my all, all the time!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 4, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Ok, well, I'll try to find a very very small USB disk for disk. That could do the trick.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...





james888 said:


> A usb disc although far cheaper can't sustain as many writes as an ssd.
> 
> Your crucial m4 is of the same generation as my adata sp 900, and if anything I think I remember crucial was more reliable in reviews.
> 
> Ssd's are tough pieces of hardware. If I have only written 14 TB of data in 3 years, and ssd's of our generation could write over 1 PB of information then I think we are fine. I have well over a decade of life in my ssd at this rate. In my opinion they are more reliable than hdd's at this point.


You could also reduce the writing time from once every minute to something like once every 10 minutes. Idk if it really helps but it's worth a short.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2015)

For those discussing BOINC on SSDs and have reservations, I will point out that it's possible to have your OS on the SSD and install the BOINC programdata folder on a storage HDD.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2015)

Is this our mascot?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2015)

@monofthem


manofthem said:


> Seeing as how everyone has badgers, I think someone should take my Godzilla avatar and mix in a badger for me, maybe throw a badger head on him or something... or make a badger is that same pose.



all the rest of us wear these pretty much 24/7.........


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Is this our mascot?





By Royal Decree


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2015)

FreeDC is back!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 5, 2015)

the woes on my 3770k continue but I found out it's due to the W10 build update. It tries to update but needs at least 10GB free so the update fails and it goes in a loop. I won't be able to correct it until the weekend though.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay guys, I really need help here.

I made a thread about my wireless card not working properly but it didn't catch anyone's attention. Well the issue has gotten worse and I can't keep WCG running when it takes 15 minutes to get ONE task. So my desktop is down unless I'm home.

Laptop is taking a break.

My coworker is hooking me up with their daughter.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> My coworker is hooking me up with their daughter.



Is the daughter hot?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 5, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Is the daughter hot?


I'll find out later tonight. If genetics serve right then she's very cute.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'll find out later tonight. If genetics serve right then she's very cute.


Be sure to wash your dragon before hand 

Joking aside can you link your thread, I cant seem to find it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'll find out later tonight. If genetics serve right then she's very cute.



So the Dad is a bit of alright then is he ?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So the Dad is a bit of alright then is he ?


The mother is my coworker, lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> The mother is my coworker, lol.



They all look alike to me



Spoiler


----------



## Toothless (Mar 5, 2015)

This is why I can't do nice things.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 5, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Joking aside can you link your thread, I cant seem to find it



+ 1

badgers are gonna work it out !


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 6, 2015)

No electricity yesterday,  and now no internet till tomorrow.  I have some work left but not alot...


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2015)

5 detected malware and 157 spyware. My desktop needs more scrubbing. 

It's got a full cache of tasks running and those are clean. 

I got my coworker's daughter a giant stuffed dog as a present and I'm getting priceless looks as I work to work.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 6, 2015)

Toothless said:


> 5 detected malware and 157 spyware. My desktop needs more scrubbing.


Sounds like a windows re installation is in order. I would take no chances. Nuke everything.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2015)

james888 said:


> Sounds like a windows re installation is in order. I would take no chances. Nuke everything.


I may have to.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 6, 2015)

Fixed a neighbours pc today, which they kindly donated , along with 2 others which will be distributed to those less fortunate than me.

Over 600 malwares and so much Asus bloatware it was like being in fat camp.

Add to that a new Amd driver install at 60kbps, 250 mb at 60kbps....you do the maths it was a lòng wait to play with an crappy apu.

@Toothless we need a pic as proof please, of the dog not the date.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2015)

Well since I can't upload from my phone nor link in pictures. Here is a link.

Maybe someone could clean it up? I gotta talk to W1z about the TPU app.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2015)

james888 said:


> Sounds like a windows re installation is in order. I would take no chances. Nuke everything.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 6, 2015)

Or


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 6, 2015)

Toothless said:


> My coworker is hooking me up with their daughter.



who to the what now? 

you lucky devil


----------



## Toothless (Mar 6, 2015)

My poor OS and all of your nukes.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 6, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> who to the what now?
> 
> you lucky devil


Lucky until he bakes a heatsink for her ... 




Toothless said:


> My poor OS and all of your nukes.


Show no mercy. Cleanse that thing. We speak from experience. Malware has a way of coming back. The only sure fire way to cleanse is to reinstall your os. It will make everything seem faster too. A fresh os is a good os.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 6, 2015)

Try bitdefender total security 2015. I have successfully cleaned things with it that other anti virus programs couldn't. There is a free 30 days trial and often you find offers for free 6 months trials. In any case it couldn't hurt to try


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2015)

Off topic but who cares - LIVE EAGLE CAM!!! There are live chicks under that nesting eagle.
http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1592549&mode=2


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

With the challenge now basically finished I have a question. Is there any way to have a look at the PPD or points / hour of runtime or something for the different PCs? I would like to compare how are the different CPUs  i have used in the past month(i3, i5, ulv, i5 mobile, amd, xeon etc.) are comparing to one another


----------



## theonedub (Mar 7, 2015)

Any idea on why my 680 ek copper block would have black spots on it? My supremacy CPU block is copper too and its got nothing on it and water in the rest still looks crystal clear. 

Might be time to shut the wcg rig down and clean the loop before summer.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 7, 2015)

Well it appears that I found the bug that wasn't letting my networking work. Yaaaaaay. Dumb malware.. I'll be back in WCG later today.

Also I got a picture of the girl and she's pretty cute.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Well it appears that I found the bug that wasn't letting my networking work. Yaaaaaay. Dumb malware.. I'll be back in WCG later today.
> 
> Also I got a picture of the girl and she's pretty cute.



While I am curious, dont share the picture here. Most people wont appreciate having their photo on a public forum without their consent. And glad to hear you resolved your malware problem


----------



## Toothless (Mar 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @krusha03 i know your advice is wise but..........
> 
> this is the picture @Toothless pm'd me, she looks well smart mate.  The dad must be a stunner !


wat
How are you not banned.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> wat
> How are you not banned.


Sometimes I wonder the same


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

If anyone is upset by a cheeky bit of badger hornography i will remove it,


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If anyone is upset by a cheeky bit of badger hornography i will remove it,


The only reason why we are upset is where has this hornography been until now and why isn't there more


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

Why didnt  you say before       



Spoiler: careful


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> With the challenge now basically finished I have a question. Is there any way to have a look at the PPD or points / hour of runtime or something for the different PCs? I would like to compare how are the different CPUs  i have used in the past month(i3, i5, ulv, i5 mobile, amd, xeon etc.) are comparing to one another


Freedc and click your name if you have you rigs set to show. It will give you ppd for your rigs and there average.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Freedc and click your name if you have you rigs set to show. It will give you ppd for your rigs and there average.


ok awesome thanks for the info.

Edit: But does it work in retrospect?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 7, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> With the challenge now basically finished I have a question. Is there any way to have a look at the PPD or points / hour of runtime or something for the different PCs? I would like to compare how are the different CPUs  i have used in the past month(i3, i5, ulv, i5 mobile, amd, xeon etc.) are comparing to one another


You can go to My Contribution on the WCG site and it shows your stats, it also has a tab for device statistics, showing points generated and results returned, per device.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You can go to My Contribution on the WCG site and it shows your stats, it also has a tab for device statistics, showing points generated and results returned, per device.


Yeah but that shows points generated and results returned in total. I have run different systems for different times so wanted to have something like average points per hour of cpu time or something. Not sure if this is possible since i assume wcg / statictis websites dont know if i ran that pc that day 24 hours or 5 hours


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 7, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Yeah but that shows points generated and results returned in total. I have run different systems for different times so wanted to have something like average points per hour of cpu time or something. Not sure if this is possible since i assume wcg / statictis websites dont know if i ran that pc that day 24 hours or 5 hours


Click on the device name you want to look at, it shows Date, Total run time, Points generated and Results returned.
You can work out the points per hour by dividing the points total by the hours of run time for that device.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> ok awesome thanks for the info.
> 
> Edit: But does it work in retrospect?



You need to enable "show hosts" in your profile at WCG to use the FreeDC site for each rig. My my list as an example:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=797865

You can click on the ID for specs/history on each rig....


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Click on the device name you want to look at, it shows Date, Total run time, Points generated and Results returned.
> You can work out the points per hour by dividing the points total by the hours of run time for that device.


I think the total run time is also a score in some sense (like computing for  24 hours on your 8 core cpu you helped as running 10 days on our X baseline system). I am saying this because is says that one of the xeon workstation has a run time of 17 days where as in reality it was about 30-36 hours.



Norton said:


> You need to enable "show hosts" in your profile at WCG to use the FreeDC site for each rig. My my list as an example:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=797865
> 
> You can click on the ID for specs/history on each rig....



What i meant by retrospect is, if I enable it today will it have access to the results of a week ago? It was more like a retorical question because I will try it out later anyway


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 7, 2015)

tip to @Toothless delete you're last post I can still see the pic you quoted


----------



## Toothless (Mar 7, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> tip to @Toothless delete you're last post I can still see the pic you quoted


MAGIC EDIT BUTTON GO.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 7, 2015)

t_ski said:


> For those discussing BOINC on SSDs and have reservations, I will point out that it's possible to have your OS on the SSD and install the BOINC programdata folder on a storage HDD.



That's what I am doing right now, but I want to remove all HDD in my rig, so I can put a tube res, and pump at the bottom. so I will remove my HDD rack.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2015)

So, I had an interesting weekend.  One tooth I've had a problem with for months suddenly decided to become infected.  I think it was probably infected all of that time but the immune system kept it in check.  Anyway, it flared up Friday night and was incredibly painful.  Call the dentist first thing in the morning to get drugs - antibiotics and pain meds.  Started taking them in the pharmacy parking lot and went home.

The pain was really intense so they game me vicodin which really kicked my ass.  I don't understand how people like that crap.  It alternately made me nauseated and sleepy.  I could barely function the rest of the day - so more or less normal for me.  LOL.

The antibiotics kicked in really quickly though.  The pain is almost gone so I haven't had to take any more hillbilly heroin - so far at least.  The thing that sucked though was that I was supposed to be at this weekend long convention and I had to bail early.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

twilyth said:


> So, I had an interesting weekend.  One tooth I've had a problem with for months suddenly decided to become infected.  I think it was probably infected all of that time but the immune system kept it in check.  Anyway, it flared up Friday night and was incredibly painful.  Call the dentist first thing in the morning to get drugs - antibiotics and pain meds.  Started taking them in the pharmacy parking lot and went home.
> 
> The pain was really intense so they game me vicodin which really kicked my ass.  I don't understand how people like that crap.  It alternately made me nauseated and sleepy.  I could barely function the rest of the day - so more or less normal for me.  LOL.
> 
> The antibiotics kicked in really quickly though.  The pain is almost gone so I haven't had to take any more hillbilly heroin - so far at least.  The thing that sucked though was that I was supposed to be at this weekend long convention and I had to bail early.



Sorry to hear that. 

Tooth pain really sucks, especially if a nerve gets infected  On the vicoden, some people have really negative reactions to it... especially if your doctor prescribed more than 5mg- Try a half pill plus one extra strength Tylenol if the pain comes back.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2015)

@twilyth I hope you're feeling better!  



theonedub said:


> Any idea on why my 680 ek copper block would have black spots on it? My supremacy CPU block is copper too and its got nothing on it and water in the rest still looks crystal clear.
> 
> Might be time to shut the wcg rig down and clean the loop before summer.



That's what I'm about to do on my main rig too. Time to break it down, flush it, disassembly the blocks and clean with vinegar, redo a few minor things, and probably change the tubing to colored tubing to replace the coolant with distilled water.

I've been putting it off for a while and now that the challenge is done, I'm just going to start it once and for all.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 8, 2015)

Only problem is a breakdown and cleanup is the best time to update my GPU and I really don't want to spend that money  I'll be pretty sad when I pick up a used 780Ti only to have the Titan X and its consumer grade GTX either blow it away performance wise, drop the used 780Ti prices further, or (most likely, of course) do both


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Only problem is a breakdown and cleanup is the best time to update my GPU and I really don't want to spend that money  I'll be pretty sad when I pick up a used 780Ti only to have the Titan X and its consumer grade GTX either blow it away performance wise, drop the used 780Ti prices further, or (most likely, of course) do both



I hear you there and the logic is sound indeed. But don't you just hate putting it off once you have it in mind..? 


As for me, bigBox is completely torn down now, gpu and CPU blocks sitting in a tub of vinegar getting cleaned, and I'm going to flush both rads tonight because who knows what's in there.

Coming from El blood red coolant, there was a bit of gunk in the blocks, CPU block in particular. I'm switching back to distilled. Just bought 4 gallons of distilled water for some good flushing.


I think I'm done with coolant   it looks good for a little bit, but then the tubes darken anyway and it's lost. Plus, when I had a leak, the red is impossible to get out if the grout   so I'm going to purchase some new tubing tonight and just go with some red tubing, maybe black, not sure. Debating on whether I want to go for uv tubing or just black...


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I think I'm done with coolant   it looks good for a little bit, but then the tubes darken anyway and it's lost. Plus, when I had a leak, the red is impossible to get out if the grout   so I'm going to purchase some new tubing tonight and just go with some red tubing, maybe black, not sure. Debating on whether I want to go for uv tubing or just black...



Why not Black UV? It will react kind of blueish when UV lights turned on, so if you have more blue stuff it's not gonna look bad, no matter if UV light is on/off, black & blue is a scheme I always loved =)


----------



## HammerON (Mar 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I hear you there and the logic is sound indeed. But don't you just hate putting it off once you have it in mind..?
> 
> 
> As for me, bigBox is completely torn down now, gpu and CPU blocks sitting in a tub of vinegar getting cleaned, and I'm going to flush both rads tonight because who knows what's in there.
> ...


I use Koolance's coolant after having troubles with other coolants and even using distilled water and silver kill coils. I have not been disappointed. I do use the clear version and colored tubing as I like to stay away from dyes.
http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=0_58


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

Maybe this is not the right way how to compare one Cruncher Machine vs another Cruncher Machine.
In the graphic shown the first bar dated 03.03.2015 from the left to the right it shows the average from my 
3770k 4.5GHz + AMD 4.1GHz 
(2 Machines ) the first bar dated 03.08.2015 from the right to the left it shows the average from the
Xeon 3.5GHz/3.8GHz  (1 Machine)
With that said it looks like the Xeon perform almost like the 3770k plus the AMD together.
Maybe my bizarre vs is wrong


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

I just realized I have finally hit the 2 stars! 

Sucks because I just shut down my main rig, and my bro is going to shut down his rig, if he hasn't already. 



New goal: maintain 2 stars!  Time to upgrade some CPU's


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> New goal: maintain 2 stars! Time to upgrade some CPU's


Time to get some Xeons


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Time to get some Xeons



Yes sir, that's my first order of business once I get my rig back together. I've been thinking about it, and I'm a little undecided as to whether I should grab a 1155 Xeon for my current board or grab a 1150 Xeon and board.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

1155, save money you can get more for less investment..!
also can save the most, then can get another PC on a near future


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

peche said:


> 1155, save money you can get more for less investment..!
> also can save the most, then can get another PC on a near future



And that was my initial thinking, it seems to be the better/quicker choice. In the end, which ever is a greater deal I'll go with


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And that was my initial thinking, it seems to be the better/quicker choice. In the end, which ever is a greater deal I'll go with


also like Core proceesors, diference between high end generations is so minimal, so worthless option, keep your current board,

 the fact that you can re-use the current motherboard makes this option a totally worthwhile project, you will save money, so you can upgrade cooling for example... TPU's loved Hyper 212 evo, logically 


l


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I just realized I have finally hit the 2 stars!
> 
> Sucks because I just shut down my main rig, and my bro is going to shut down his rig, if he hasn't already.
> 
> ...


2p or 4p rig problem solved


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

How do the stars work? Are they point or run time related? I am curious because i see @ThE_MaD_ShOt has 4 and @manofthem has 2 and the former has more run time and latter more points and results returned. I know the first badge comes at 100K but I have also seen badges without star


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> How do the stars work? Are they point or run time related? I am curious because i see @ThE_MaD_ShOt has 4 and @manofthem has 2 and the former has more run time and latter more points and results returned. I know the first badge comes at 100K but I have also seen badges without star



The Stars relate to ppd, but I don't remember exactly how much ppd corresponds to star count.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 9, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> How do the stars work? Are they point or run time related? I am curious because i see @ThE_MaD_ShOt has 4 and @manofthem has 2 and the former has more run time and latter more points and results returned. I know the first badge comes at 100K but I have also seen badges without star


None of the above. It is your current Free-DC 7 day average. Nobody knows the graduation after this site got a mayor overhaul.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. And why does the badge first come up at 100k? Sorry for asking too many questions just curious about the system  Is there a page where i can read more about it?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

Too curious about Badges


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Too curious about Badges


Badgers and Badges are my favorite things


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

Dont get me started @krusha03  or you will have pm issues..........remember?
EDIT.... just reread that,................ for clarification pm,   =  personal message.


Spoiler


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just realized that 4 of my favorite things start on B... Badgers, Badges, Beer and Bo***


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

inc  ?  i hope

not    tox.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> None of the above. It is your current Free-DC 7 day average. Nobody knows the graduation after this site got a mayor overhaul.


 
Oops, that's what I meant but said wrong


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

I have changed my Badge but just for today becasue in a few hours or less I am hitting the 200.000


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> inc  ?  i hope
> 
> not    tox.


Post a pic after you've had yours, it should be interesting to see what it does.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 10, 2015)

So I has update.

My desktop is running cleanly though as the weather heats up I might have some throttling. If anyone has some spare high performance fans please shoot them my way.

Laptop is in the car with me as I'm heading to work, as it serves as a charger for my phone because let's be honest: I can't see badger pictures on a dead battery.

I'll be looking at fan possibilities when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So I has update.
> 
> My desktop is running cleanly though as the weather heats up I might have some throttling. *If anyone has some spare high performance fans please shoot them my way.*
> 
> ...



YGPM


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I just realized I have finally hit the 2 stars!
> 
> Sucks because I just shut down my main rig, and my bro is going to shut down his rig, if he hasn't already.
> 
> New goal: maintain 2 stars!  Time to upgrade some CPU's





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 2p or 4p rig problem solved



TMS beat me to the correct answer!  Density is your friend.

Honestly, depending on what you would like to spend, you could pick up a dual 1366 board and a couple hex core chips for it for a few hundred dollars.  I find they perform well and cost much less than current tech.  Dual X5650's get you 12k+ PPD.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay guys one of my rigs is going to be down for a day or two. The hdd decided life is no more worth living. Os is running fine but it just so happens the bad spot in the drive is apparently where boinc has decided to call home. SO boinc freaks out after a few minutes of run time. So I am going to replace the drive and reload the os.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So I has update.
> 
> My desktop is running cleanly though as the weather heats up I might have some throttling. If anyone has some spare high performance fans please shoot them my way.
> 
> ...



Do you need 12 or 14 cm. If 14 cm I can recommend thermaltake ty141 for silence or ty143 for performance and they are really cheap. Also look into getting a portable battery bank. I got a 10400mah recently for 20 euros shipped from amazon and it can charge my phone 3-4 times


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Post a pic after you've had yours, it should be interesting to see what it does.




8 days to go.

Gulp.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 10, 2015)

So besides the random disconnections my desktop is running rather well. WCG shall be running as soon as my @$$ h0!e coworker gets me home after going the wrong way for cheap cigarettes.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So besides the random disconnections my desktop is running rather well. WCG shall be running as soon as my @$$ h0!e coworker gets me home after going the wrong way for cheap cigarettes.



Hey at least you are getting driven  if I would be your Coworker and see this I would send your ass walking home


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2015)

I think it's time for a moment of silence and respect for the end of @sneekypeet's sale thread, a truly momentous era has passed. 

He has given very generously to the WCG challenges repeatedly, and most of us have had dealings with SP over the years with the best of experiences.  It's sad to see this come to an end, but we can hope things fire back up.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I think a moment of silence and respect for the end of @sneekypeet's sale thread, a truly momentous era has passed.
> 
> He has given very generously to the WCG challenges repeatedly, wnd most of us have had dealings with SP over the years with the way of experiences.  It's sad to see this come to an end, but we can hope things fire back up.



Just the sales have stopped for now, I fully plan to keep supporting endeavors such as this!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

oh  ...............ok................ ignore previous spoiler.........try this one........



Spoiler


----------



## Toothless (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Hey at least you are getting driven  if I would be your Coworker and see this I would send your ass walking home


The job is about 80-90 miles from my town.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2015)

Toothless said:


> The job is about 80-90 miles from my town.


It costs ~$0.50 per mile to drive a car. Costs $80-90 each day to drive there.  Be careful.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 10, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It costs ~$0.50 per mile to drive a car. Costs $80-90 each day to drive there.  Be careful.


Gas here is $2.87 a gallon and I pay whoever is driving $10-15 depending on how far we have to go. My coworker felt bad after another coworker and I explained that we'd rather be home sleeping and not in the car. 

I get a free ride to my house tomorrow morning.  Yay.

BACK ON TOPIC

WCG is running again though only on my desktop, hitting 70-75c average on the cores, but I'm sure it'll top out at 80c.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2015)

Antec Eleven Hundred V2 Black Case $40 Expires at midnight PDT


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 11, 2015)

Got my hard drive swapped out so that pos is back to crunching. Anyone interested in buying a slightly used hdd with just a few bad sections? It's only like maybe half the drive is bad and you may get a couple good days out of it if your lucky.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 12, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Got my hard drive swapped out so that pos is back to crunching. Anyone interested in buying a slightly used hdd with just a few bad sections? It's only like maybe half the drive is bad and you may get a couple good days out of it if your lucky.


I could take it for some "hard drive baseball."


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 12, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I could take it for some "hard drive baseball."


LOL Actually I was aiming that towards @Norton , figured him and I could work out a trade. My shitty hard drive for his 4p rig. It's a fair deal, in my head. Yea, I think it is. I may be getting a little of the shaft on it but it's ok.


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL Actually I was aiming that towards @Norton , figured him and I could work out a trade. My shitty hard drive for his 4p rig. It's a fair deal, in my head. Yea, I think it is. I may be getting a little of the shaft on it but it's ok.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL Actually I was aiming that towards @Norton , figured him and I could work out a trade. My shitty hard drive for his 4p rig. It's a fair deal, in my head. Yea, I think it is. I may be getting a little of the shaft on it but it's ok.


If you hadn't just shipped me a boatload, I'd take it...


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2015)

Will you look at this!!






I can hardly believe it! It is like I am important, or sumtin'!! 

Of course, I have a long way to go to match our Cap'n!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Toothless (Mar 12, 2015)

My boss wasn't happy with me today. 

So normally I get home at 7am and can sleep til 3pm, but this week and half of next week is worse. Basically I get home at 10am and can sleep til 2pm. 

My boss told me to get more sleep, and I need it.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

Received my new tubing today, UV red Dreamflex by Modmytoys from Performance-pcs. Usually p-pcs is good for me, but it took forever to get here via priority mail, only 120 miles away 

Anyway I've never heard of the tubing before but I figured I'd give it a shot. Tubed it all up and threw some are in it, and 10 seconds later water is coming out like woah! I forgot to put the nut on the comp fitting underneath the res, and boom went the dynamite 

So cleaned it up, let it sit for a few hours to dry, and now just filled again without any crazy issue... yet. Letting it spin to leak test so I hope it's good. Should be back up by tomorrow evening.




edit: just posted somepics in the PC atm


Here's my favorite, cpu block gunk


----------



## twilyth (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anyone else run into this issue on ebay?  You enter you maximum bid for an item and sometime later, someone exceeds it.  So you say, ok, fine, I'm out.  Then, that person withdraws their bid and it drops down to the previous level.

On ebay, it's not difficult to w/draw a bid.  You just go to the retract a bid section here and say that you entered the bid by mistake and poof, it's gone - http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RetractBidShow

What I'm wondering, is who would have the most interest in doing this.  My guess is the person selling the item.  They sign up for another account, log in from a vpn and see how the bidding is going.  This way, if it looks like they're not going to get what they want, they can w/draw the item.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Has anyone else run into this issue on ebay?  You enter you maximum bid for an item and sometime later, someone exceeds it.  So you say, ok, fine, I'm out.  Then, that person withdraws their bid and it drops down to the previous level.
> 
> On ebay, it's not difficult to w/draw a bid.  You just go to the retract a bid section here and say that you entered the bid by mistake and poof, it's gone - http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RetractBidShow
> 
> What I'm wondering, is who would have the most interest in doing this.  My guess is the person selling the item.  They sign up for another account, log in from a vpn and see how the bidding is going.  This way, if it looks like they're not going to get what they want, they can w/draw the item.


I have had it happen once. And I think you are right so I have adjusted my bidding tatics. I don't put my highest bid in up front. I keep track and wait till the auction is almost over then start active bidding.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, I don't think it's the seller since he just posted a warning to fake bidders.  I suppose it could be a double bluff but even I'm not that paranoid.

So it would seem that other potential bidders are in there trying to suss out the max bid.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 14, 2015)

I think you are right in that its other ppl trying to find the current max bid.

That double bluff bit had me chuckling.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2015)

Another possibility is that the seller cancels bids made by people with perhaps no feedback, negative feedback, bids from international areas, etc... Not sure


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2015)

Got the 4770k back up and running and crunching.  I hit an issue when I first started back up: video was cutting out like crazy, like the flicker that happens during a driver update only it kept happening, but I wasn't updating the video driver.  I'm pinning it on Razer; the synapse I think was updating and my mouse died though having charge so it had to be plugged in.  

So after that, rebooted and couldn't find a bootable disc   This is when my daughter woke up so I had to step away for a little while.  When I got back I unplugged the hdd, kept the ssd w/ os, rebooted and it worked.  Finished Windows update, rebooted.  Plugged hdd back in, rebooted again, and it booted back up alright.

Anyway, everything _seems _to be working for now, let's hope so.  I'm hoping to do some gaming this weekend since I haven't been able to in like a month, and I miss it


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2015)

I will first start by stating that I apologize to all those who are missing posts now in this thread.  I cleansed the thread of off-topic posts.  The WCG team is a tight-knit group and I do appreciate that.  With that said, it does not give us the right to disregard the general guidelines of the forum.  Carry on and crunch away


----------



## t_ski (Mar 14, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Has anyone else run into this issue on ebay?  You enter you maximum bid for an item and sometime later, someone exceeds it.  So you say, ok, fine, I'm out.  Then, that person withdraws their bid and it drops down to the previous level.
> 
> On ebay, it's not difficult to w/draw a bid.  You just go to the retract a bid section here and say that you entered the bid by mistake and poof, it's gone - http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RetractBidShow
> 
> What I'm wondering, is who would have the most interest in doing this.  My guess is the person selling the item.  They sign up for another account, log in from a vpn and see how the bidding is going.  This way, if it looks like they're not going to get what they want, they can w/draw the item.


I've had something similar happen to me a few times when selling.  The price on an item shoots way up, higher than it was retail, and right before the auction ends, the high bidder withdraws and the item sells for next to nothing.  I report both bidders as I believed they were working together: bidder #1 comes in with a high bid to grab the item, bidder #2 comes in higher to max out #1 and scare off any other bidders, then retracts the bid so #1 can get it very low.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 14, 2015)

@t_ski - thanks.  That makes sense.  In this particular case I think someone just wanted to expose the max bid.  I don't really care since it will hopefully be high enough to scare anyone off but if someone wants to out bid me, that's cool.  

I'm really itching to build a new rig and retire one of the older servers.  I will probably run all 4 for a short period of time but my electric bill is already ridiculous enough that I'm not running all 4 indefinitely.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just noticed I went #1 pointwise for my country.
Neat! Numbah One cruncher of Lithuania! Weeeeeeeeee~!


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2015)

Vinska said:


> I just noticed I went #1 pointwise for my country.
> Neat! Numbah One cruncher of Lithuania! Weeeeeeeeee~!



Congrats! 

You have joined a small group of other Team members who are #1 in their countries:
@mstenholm
@TRWOV 

There may be a few others as well


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2015)

Vinska said:


> I just noticed I went #1 pointwise for my country.
> Neat! Numbah One cruncher of Lithuania! Weeeeeeeeee~!



   

That's a truly amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 16, 2015)

Boinc stats bugged. It is saying I only have 4 cpus crunching.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 16, 2015)

dropped my rigs to 50-60%, will stay low for a good time, I need some horse power.

Main rig is now 100% HDD Free, boinc will run on the force GT 120., if it dies, well it dies xD


----------



## Toothless (Mar 17, 2015)

No internet since we're switching ISPs.


----------



## xvi (Mar 17, 2015)

New rig online and crunching away as of last night-ish.

I've seen some rigs have to spool and some rigs just take off. Any idea why?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2015)

Took out the H80i on the 4790 last night and it looked pretty nasty








I replaced the stock 2 fans with a single sp120 quiet fan. Temps went up a bit, into the mid 60s, but it's so much more quiet 




xvi said:


> I've seen some rigs have to spool and some rigs just take off. Any idea why?



Not sure, most rigs I see take a few days to spool up.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> New rig online and crunching away as of last night-ish.
> 
> I've seen some rigs have to spool and some rigs just take off. Any idea why?



Depends on whether or not the work you get ends up valid or pending when completed. If you have a fast rig then you may get some high priority work that valids quickly.


----------



## xvi (Mar 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> Depends on whether or not the work you get ends up valid or pending when completed. If you have a fast rig then you may get some high priority work that valids quickly.


Welp, 6k on the first day. I think it was just doing FA@H.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Received my new tubing today, UV red Dreamflex by Modmytoys from Performance-pcs. Usually p-pcs is good for me, but it took forever to get here via priority mail, only 120 miles away
> 
> Anyway I've never heard of the tubing before but I figured I'd give it a shot. Tubed it all up and threw some are in it, and 10 seconds later water is coming out like woah! I forgot to put the nut on the comp fitting underneath the res, and boom went the dynamite
> 
> ...



Did that black gunk clean out easily? I think that might be whats in my 680 block. What did you use to clean it?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Did that black gunk clean out easily? I think that might be whats in my 680 block. What did you use to clean it?



Yeah, that black stuff just wiped right out.  But for the harder areas/stains/stuff, I cleaned it by soaking the blocks with vinegar and scrubbing with a toothbrush, just needed a little roughness


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi guys.
I have a quick question for those with more experience than me about Crunching
Does Ram speed affect in any way PPD?and What is the difference between single channel 1333, dual channel 1333 and dual channel 1066?

Cheers.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2015)

I think a couple members did some work on this years ago and determined that clock speed of the CPU was king, memory made little difference. It was a long time ago, so if any other old member recalls something different, correct me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I think a couple members did some work on this years ago and determined that clock speed of the CPU was king, memory made little difference. It was a long time ago, so if any other old member recalls something different, correct me.


You my friend are correct, memory speed has little effect on crunching. Clock speed and core count is king.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I think a couple members did some work on this years ago and determined that clock speed of the CPU was king, memory made little difference. It was a long time ago, so if any other old member recalls something different, correct me.



Correct! Memory speed has very little impact on ppd- cpu architecture and speed/number of threads are what gauges ppd the most


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks guys for your answers very helpful


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2015)

My 4P rig is down  Need to find some time to get a monitor over to it to see what happened.

It seems to start up ok so I'm hoping that it's something easy like a bad ethernet cable or wonky hard drive...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> My 4P rig is down  Need to find some time to get a monitor over to it to see what happened.
> 
> It seems to start up ok so I'm hoping that it's something easy like a bad ethernet cable or wonky hard drive...


If you wouldn't live so far away I would send you a Monitor that I have laying around


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> My 4P rig is down  Need to find some time to get a monitor over to it to see what happened.
> 
> It seems to start up ok so I'm hoping that it's something easy like a bad ethernet cable or wonky hard drive...




That sucks @Norton !!! Hopefully, like you stated, its something simple and easy to fix. For sure keep us posted man.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> My 4P rig is down  Need to find some time to get a monitor over to it to see what happened.
> 
> It seems to start up ok so I'm hoping that it's something easy like a bad ethernet cable or wonky hard drive...


Or you can send it to me and i'll give it a good testing. You picked out a spot for it. LOL


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Or you can send it to me and i'll give it a good testing. You picked out a spot for it. LOL




Should have some time late this afternoon to get it over to one of the monitors on my main desktop to see what happened. I have a nice assortment of spare DVI and VGA cables thanks to @t_ski


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2015)

*UPDATE!*

The 4P is back up and running! 

Think it just hung up on restart. All I had to do was hook up the monitor and turn it on... booted right up and went back to work. Temps are good at 38-40C and I finished around 80 wu's over the last 4 hours. 

What happened?- idk 

Will it happen again- idk 

I have a KVM switch here somewhere and I'll be hooking that up soon so I can check on it once or twice a day.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 19, 2015)

Could it be the PSU?  I've had intermittent problems like that and it turned out the PSU was running too hot.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Could it be the PSU?  I've had intermittent problems like that and it turned out the PSU was running too hot.



Most likely not the psu. It's a Seasonic X-1050 that's only a few months old and it barely gets warm. However, since you mentioned power, it may have been the power strip so I plugged it directly into the wall just in case.


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You have joined a small group of other Team members who are #1 in their countries:
> @mstenholm
> ...


i wish i can get number one on my little world....
crunching harder since now...!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 19, 2015)

Just got myself a really cheap ultra portable laptop from CL. Was nice to find something with an i3-330m for this cheap. My only complaint was that it ran very hot and loud, as soon as boot up. I checked and it got to 89c. I opened it up and cleaned out what seemed like almost a teaspoon of that nasty cheap oem thermal paste. I replaced it with a thin layer of enthusiast grade thermal paste. I also pulled a dust ball out of the fan. Now the hottest I can get it is 66c and it is quiet when that hot.

I feel so proud of myself.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah, lappies get clogged really quickly especially if you have a pet.  And most of the time they don't make it easy for you to pop open the case and clean it out.  You should definitely feel proud.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 19, 2015)

A huge thank you to @Norton for the fans for my CPU cooler. They're quiet and work pretty well, and I'm pretty sure they're not running at max speeds. I'm also running Skype and an MMO in the background.








The blur and dust is real.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2015)

Toothless said:


> A huge thank you to @Norton for the fans for my CPU cooler. They're quiet and work pretty well, and I'm pretty sure they're not running at max speeds. I'm also running Skype and an MMO in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Bud! 

Thanks also to @sneekypeet on the fans  I'm just a messenger for his awesomeness!


----------



## Toothless (Mar 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> Looking good Bud!
> 
> Thanks also to @sneekypeet on the fans  I'm just a messenger for his awesomeness!


Then a thank you to @sneekypeet too! 

Also I'll probably be mounting the other 140 on the outside since my heatsink is too tall, and the LEDS some other day.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 19, 2015)

That cooler looks bigger than my megahelem stuffed inside an itx case.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> That cooler looks bigger than my megahelem stuffed inside an itx case.


I have a couple issues with it that make me want to go with an AIO cooler but then again, I like air cooling. 

It indeed is massive.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 20, 2015)

LOLOL, I know this is waaaaaaaaaay off subject but I just wanted to mention this:

Man, I so wish the nice weather season lasted longer here.

I have a home built VW trike that I purchased about a year and a half ago. I have done a ton of modifications to the trike and now finally have it about finished.
So, I had it licensed last year and was able to ride it bit, but not much........This year is a totally different story. 
Its now sporting a 1935cc engine that has a full circle counter weighted crank, Engle 110 cam, Scat fully polished and ported heads, and dual Weber 44 IDF carbs with velocity stacks. This engine has been built by yours truly. 
(Yes, for anyone wondering, it will do about 100mph in about a single city block with the front wheel off the ground! I know, I really need to put wheelie bars on the back. Overkill you ask? Oh hell yea!!!)

Now here is the crazy part; I took it down to my local Progressive insurance agent today and they insured the trike for a full year for $76!!!  And the tags are $36.

My God, I wish I could tag and insure one of my 4 wheel vehicles for $112!!!! 

Anyhow, as I said, I know this is way off topic but I just wanted to share the info. 

And of course once I get it all cleaned up there will be pics to come.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ha ha ha, you just reminded me how shitty the brakes were on my Superbug, I built a 2.2L monster that flew but was a bugger to stop.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I got a slice of this pie today 



Spoiler


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 20, 2015)

P.S. Yes, that's a moon in the photo



Spoiler



The moon's in foreground.
...And the crescent is the sun, eclipsed by the said moon.

Photo taken by using a piece of glass meant for a welder's mask as a filter, slapped on the objective of my Nikkon D60
I bought that piece of glass for this kind of occasions two years ago. Finally came in handy, heh!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> LOLOL, I know this is waaaaaaaaaay off subject.



Nice bike Bro.  But please stay on topic with pics


----------



## xvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Quoting a post from the Milestones thread over here just to keep that thread clean.


bubbleawsome said:


> My numbers went down the tube today. Accidentally left WCG off after a reboot.


I've never noticed any significant performance loss when running BOINC during gaming or anything of that nature. The only time I pause it is if I need to reclaim a bit of memory (on low memory systems). Tasks generally run on low priority, so just about everything else shouldn't have to compete with it, right?
I assume others find running BOINC to give noticeable drops in performance? How many people pause it for gaming or other resource intensive applications?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 21, 2015)

It pauses itself for me.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 21, 2015)

If it is set correctly, it will pause while you continue gaming or *cough* working.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 21, 2015)

It doesn't pause for me, just keeps working. My CPU is nearly always at 100% load. Only games I have to turn it off for are star citizen and some NPC-crazy places in elite dangerous. Also when I am rendering. I can host a minecraft server and play on it *and* crunch and see a very small impact on game performance. Seems to be good at getting out of the way.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 21, 2015)

xvi said:


> I assume others find running BOINC to give noticeable drops in performance?



Running boinc as nice 19, I only ever needed to stop boinc on some (but far from "all" games); And with some games that would have stutter or serious performance issues, it often used to be enough to just set boinc to use 100% –> 50% cores, i.e. free up half the cores. And I I'd stop it if I had to compile something. (it appears boinc would only react to CPU load from processes with zero or negative niceness and ignore load from nice processes when it comes auto-stopping due to CPU load)

Note #1: it's all in past tense because I don't run boinc on my computer anymore due to prohibitively high power bill
Note #2: all of this observed on Linux


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> My 4P rig is down  Need to find some time to get a monitor over to it to see what happened.
> 
> It seems to start up ok so I'm hoping that it's something easy like a bad ethernet cable or wonky hard drive...





Norton said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> The 4P is back up and running!
> 
> ...


My 4P's have always been very sensitive to fluctuations in the power grid. Even the slightest event would hang the servers, when other rigs would continue to run. They don't reboot, but just sit there until PSU is reset. Have to check them daily in the morning and at night. Thought about UPS's to smooth things out, but a real failure would deplete the small units within a few minutes.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Nice bike Bro.  But please stay on topic with pics




 Yep, there will be pics!!!


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 22, 2015)

xvi said:


> I've never noticed any significant performance loss when running BOINC during gaming or anything of that nature. The only time I pause it is if I need to reclaim a bit of memory (on low memory systems). Tasks generally run on low priority, so just about everything else shouldn't have to compete with it, right?
> I assume others find running BOINC to give noticeable drops in performance? How many people pause it for gaming or other resource intensive applications?


Well, I tried to increase the allowed CPU load to 95% and experienced serious lags even with everyday use. Back at 90%, there are absolutely no performance issues at all. Even started a VM today (8 cores / 12 GB RAM config), and it ran absolutely fine, save for just a very slight slowdown during boot. I'd say that BOINC really works great even with increased CPU load. Probably gaming will require to pause it, as I'm not a gamer I don't know.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Well, I tried to increase the allowed CPU load to 95% and experienced serious lags even with everyday use. Back at 90%, there are absolutely no performance issues at all. Even started a VM today (8 cores / 12 GB RAM config), and it ran absolutely fine, save for just a very slight slowdown during boot. I'd say that BOINC really works great even with increased CPU load. Probably gaming will require to pause it, as I'm not a gamer I don't know.


I have experienced the same (games included) on my FX-6300. if it's at 100% it will lag on everyday use and sometimes not suspend when the CPU is needed so i keep it at 87% (5 cores) when working on the PC. The same thing happens with one of the i3 computers that I am using that streams camera feeds but the i5s and another i3 have no issues at all


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 22, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I have experienced the same (games included) on my FX-6300. if it's at 100% it will lag on everyday use and sometimes not suspend when the CPU is needed so i keep it at 87% (5 cores) when working on the PC. The same thing happens with one of the i3 computers that I am using that streams camera feeds but the i5s and another i3 have no issues at all


You did add those resource intensive programs to the "exclusive applications" list, of course?  Sorry, just wondering.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> You did add those resource intensive programs to the "exclusive applications" list, of course?  Sorry, just wondering.


Nah when i leave 1 core available on both systems everything runs great so couldn't be bothered


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I have experienced the same (games included) on my FX-6300. if it's at 100% it will lag on everyday use and sometimes not suspend when the CPU is needed so i keep it at 87% (5 cores) when working on the PC. The same thing happens with one of the i3 computers that I am using that streams camera feeds but the i5s and another i3 have no issues at all



An FX 8 core will generally experience no lag at all when crunching full load on all cores no matter what else you're doing 

The only time I got a lag on mine was when it was running a backup while crunching.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> An FX 8 core will generally experience no lag at all when crunching full load on all cores no matter what else you're doing
> 
> The only time I got a lag on mine was when it was running a backup while crunching.


I concur. I game while crunching most of the time and don't see any slow down in my main rig.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I concur. I game while crunching most of the time and don't see any slow down in my main rig.



Hmm, makes me want to give this a try. I've started gaming before which crunching because I forgot to turn it off, and I seem to remember some slow downs...not that I have an AMD CPU.

Yeah I'll have to try this out again today


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Actually i am really interested in points/watt and points/$ figures



HP and Dell made 4P servers and I've seen them on ebay but the cost on many is pretty high. Like I was saying in the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread- watch for folders to retire their 4P rigs 

Points per watt? I get 20-22k ppd for 500w so that would be around *40-44 ppd/watt*


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> HP and Dell made 4P servers and I've seen them on ebay but the cost on many is pretty high. Like I was saying in the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread- watch for folders to retire their 4P rigs
> 
> Points per watt? I get 20-22k ppd for 500w so that would be around *40-44 ppd/watt*



You pull 500w from the wall? While that is much more efficient than my home rig (it uses around 235W for 3300PPD or about 14ppd/watt), for a dedicated cruncher @Knoxx29 xeons are much more efficient and are doing like 70-75ppd/watt 

PS. I was thinking of doing the same (quoting your reply here) but since i saw the discussion was continuing there i continued the off-topic. sorry


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You pull 500w from the wall? While that is much more efficient than my home rig (it uses around 235W for 3300PPD or about 14ppd/watt), for a dedicated cruncher @Knoxx29 xeons are much more efficient and are doing like 70-75ppd/watt
> 
> PS. I was thinking of doing the same (quoting your reply here) but since i saw the discussion was continuing there i continued the off-topic. sorry



An Opteron 4P may not be the most efficient in ppd/watt but there are 48 cores running in one machine meaning it only needs 1 psu, 1 HDD, etc... so there's a savings there too.

Also, here's a list of the highest output hosts on WCG:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/16/0/0
Mine is #42 in the Top 100 atm but note this stats site got a little mixed up over the past week so I would watch it closely over the next week or two to see how the rigs stack up.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> Also, here's a list of the highest output hosts on WCG:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/16/0/0
> Mine is #42 in the Top 100



Very nice


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> An Opteron 4P may not be the most efficient in ppd/watt but there are 48 cores running in one machine meaning it only needs 1 psu, 1 HDD, etc... so there's a savings there too.
> 
> Also, here's a list of the highest output hosts on WCG:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/16/0/0
> Mine is #42 in the Top 100 atm but note this stats site got a little mixed up over the past week so I would watch it closely over the next week or two to see how the rigs stack up.


That's a great result however a dual 1366 board + 2x Xeon x5660 can be had for <$250 and they make 12 - 13K PPD. Also since the TDP is <100W, cheap power bronze power supply like the CX430 can be used ($20) and a used hdd for $10 resulting in a total price of ~$280 for abit more than half the PPD and probably less than half power consumption. The opterons seem to be much more expensive


----------



## Toothless (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay, so I might have to completely drop WCG soon due to I might be getting kicked out due to family issues. Meaning I gotta find a place to live and a roommate to join me and such. Yay..

I'll see about crunching this week but no promises.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 23, 2015)

That sounds like a very sticky situation, @Toothless


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Okay, so I might have to completely drop WCG soon due to I might be getting kicked out due to family issues. Meaning I gotta find a place to live and a roommate to join me and such. Yay..
> 
> I'll see about crunching this week but no promises.



Good luck, in all possible senses, cheer up, sure you can find something nice and quick


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That's a great result however a dual 1366 board + 2x Xeon x5660 can be had for <$250 and they make 12 - 13K PPD. Also since the TDP is <100W, cheap power bronze power supply like the CX430 can be used ($20) and a used hdd for $10 resulting in a total price of ~$280 for abit more than half the PPD and probably less than half power consumption. The opterons seem to be much more expensive


Hey @krusha03 are you now suggesting to everyone the same project that you have suggested me


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 23, 2015)

Ooh boy. Good luck man.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Okay, so I might have to completely drop WCG soon due to I might be getting kicked out due to family issues. Meaning I gotta find a place to live and a roommate to join me and such. Yay..
> 
> I'll see about crunching this week but no promises.


Hope things work out for you and remember you will be part of this team even if you need to stop crunching.  It is better to help you're self than others at this time.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

How many times update Free-DC per day?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Okay, so I might have to completely drop WCG soon due to I might be getting kicked out due to family issues. Meaning I gotta find a place to live and a roommate to join me and such. Yay..
> 
> I'll see about crunching this week but no promises.



Hey man real life issues take precedence. Don't worry about crunching now 



Knoxx29 said:


> Hey @krusha03 are you now suggesting to everyone the same project that you have suggested me



You where the Guinea Pig Badger


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hang in there, @Toothless!  You'll get things sorted out - don't worry.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I found a few good spots that I could get into if I can stay here for a month at least. Really cute places too.

I'll see about running WCG over night and getting some points in for the team, as long as it doesn't overheat which I doubt it'll do with the new fans.

Breaking Benjamin is back and I'm fangirling over their new songs which in fact I already downloaded and have been repeating it over and over.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How many times update Free-DC per day?



Usually 3 times- Morning, Midday, and Evening



Toothless said:


> Thanks everyone! I found a few good spots that I could get into if I can stay here for a month at least. Really cute places too.
> 
> I'll see about running WCG over night and getting some points in for the team, as long as it doesn't overheat which I doubt it'll do with the new fans.
> 
> Breaking Benjamin is back and I'm fangirling over their new songs which in fact I already downloaded and have been repeating it over and over.



Hang in there Bud!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2015)

It'll be fun having your first apartment.  Just try to get a room mate whom you can tolerate and will respect your privacy as well as your shit.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 23, 2015)

I have my best friend on the list of considerations and we get along pretty well. He just needs a job to save up his side of the rent and we'll be good. He won't complain considering free tech support.

TO STAY ON TOPIC 

WCG is running.


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2015)

Toothless said:


> He won't complain considering free tech support.


Sounds like your WCG fleet may be expanding.  Don't forget to take power consumption in to account. Might watch for places where electricity is included. Electricity should be ~$0.09 kW/h which means ~$7 a month per 100w (running 24/7), if I've done my math correctly.
Anyways, good luck!

Edit: That's basically what it costs near me, which I assumed would be similar to what you'd see, but actually looking it up, it seems a bit more complicated. Some sources say $0.05 per kW/h for your first 10 kWh.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2015)

I didn't notice til just now, but apparently I shut down one of my pcs earlier when I was removing the ps3 next to it, shut down a it knocked the power cable out or something. I always do this


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 24, 2015)

Shit happens but I think you're just giving stinger a bit of pie


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh boy, today is going to be a 50/50 day.....................50 degrees, and 50 miles an hour wind. 

Right now, at 7:15, it probably blowing at a sustained 40 with gusts upwards of 50 miles an hour. Only going to get worse.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Oh boy, today is going to be a 50/50 day.....................50 degrees, and 50 miles an hour wind.
> 
> Right now, at 7:15, it probably blowing at a sustained 40 with gusts upwards of 50 miles an hour. Only going to get worse.



We're half of that here at 25F with 25mph gusts. Stop hogging up all of the warm air


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> We're half of that here at 25F with 25mph gusts. Stop hogging up all of the warm air




LOL, yea I hear ya man. Friday is suppose to be 65 and Saturday is suppose to be 72!!!! I see riding in my future this weekend if that is the case.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 24, 2015)

Time for you two to get those crunching heaters going.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2015)

Just wondering: anyone ran/running an x5650 CPU and able to share some info on it like power or ppd?  I stumbled across one for sale, and the wheels started turning


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just wondering: anyone ran/running an x5650 CPU and able to share some info on it like power or ppd?  I stumbled across one for sale, and the wheels started turning



Shot ya a  PM @manofthem regarding a Xeon 5650 man.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know about any of you, but I kind of want to put an upcoming broadwell chip in my cruncher. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-to-launch-just-two-lga1150-broadwell-parts.210997/


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 25, 2015)

Is there a way to get BOINIC to launch on windows boot? I left it off again today after changing BIOS settings.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

So I'm thinking seriously about throwing 2 x5650s into dual 1366 board. Should be awesome!  



bubbleawsome said:


> Is there a way to get BOINIC to launch on windows boot? I left it off again today after changing BIOS settings.



Should be able to set it to start when Windows starts, that's how mine is on my rigs with Win 7 and 8.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I don't know about any of you, but I kind of want to put an upcoming broadwell chip in my cruncher.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-to-launch-just-two-lga1150-broadwell-parts.210997/



If the power consumption, or more appropriately the ppw, is better, I'm all for it, but I do hope that the new CPU's will be good for us.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2015)

tools - options: Check run manager at login?
I think that's it.


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So I'm thinking seriously about throwing 2 x5650s into dual 1366 board. Should be awesome!


I've been quietly watching for something along those lines. I've had difficulty tracking some down, which I take to mean that if some can be found, they won't be cheap. I have additional car expenses that keep popping up and it's cutting in to my "WCG toys" budget (things aren't breaking, I'm swapping engines and keep finding performance modifications that need additional parts to keep the engine from exploding. If anyone's familiar with superchargers and air/water intercoolers, PM me please?)


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2015)

So it seems that I'm locked out of the house, and my desktop is off.

Update: I was able to wake my sister and she let me in.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So it seems that I'm locked out of the house, and my desktop is off.
> 
> Update: I was able to wake my sister and she let me in.


Holy shit man I hope you are gonna find a new place soon


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Holy shit man I hope you are gonna find a new place soon


Well desktop crashed, and a buddy of mine is planning to move up here and bunk with me once I find a place. That way living will be easier with another income.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So it seems that I'm locked out of the house, and my desktop is off.
> Update: I was able to wake my sister and she let me in.



Why did this make me insta-remember https://xkcd.com/530/ ? :V


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

@Toothless move to the Land of the Dragon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 where you belong.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Well desktop crashed, and a buddy of mine is planning to move up here and bunk with me once I find a place. That way living will be easier with another income.


Also living alone is boring. I tried it once and i hated it... But then again I am as extrovert as they get


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy crap man, sounds pretty bad. Hope you get transitioned over soon.
I'd invite you over but my family wouldn't take kindly to a stranger from the internet coming over and saying I invited you to live here.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So I'm thinking seriously about throwing 2 x5650s into dual 1366 board. Should be awesome!




dual 5650 rig see below                       V


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> dual 5650 rig see below                       V



Sweet, didn't realize you had one running. From experience, any advice on it?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Sweet, didn't realize you had one running. From experience, any advice on it?


Yes, Linux period point blank. LOL Also if you need links for anything for the build let me know. I have leads on just about everything for a few more 2p 1366 rigs.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 25, 2015)

Eh, it's so hard to tell when parts are failing which one it is. I've got it narrowed down to either the PSU or the GPU. The PSU is a 550w of above average if not super high quality, but it has been under loads of i7s and overclocked i5s with OC'd 280xs and GTX 770s for 4 years. I wouldn't be surprised if it is on it's way out. On the other hand the GPU is a refurb that's been folding and gaming for a year now, so it could just be crappy quality from the factor giving out. *sigh*


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2015)

I read someplace that you shouldn't run a psu at more than about 2/3 of it's rated capacity.  Ratings are peak numbers not for continuous operation.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I read someplace that you shouldn't run a psu at more than about 2/3 of it's rated capacity.  Ratings are peak numbers not for continuous operation.


Then @R-T-B didn't get the message.


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2015)

Any opinions/insights on how much boost frequencies help when crunching? Assuming there's no thermal issues, how often does a dedicated cruncher see boost clocks?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2015)

xvi said:


> Any opinions/insights on how much boost frequencies help when crunching? Assuming there's no thermal issues, how often does a dedicated cruncher see boost clocks?


Well my i7 goes 400mhz faster on boost so I guess it gets the job done faster? It stays on boost when crunching.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Then @R-T-B didn't get the message.




I do 75% as a rule for the first year.  2/3rds for 2 years or more.  That one was less than a year old.

At any rate, it's capacitor aging you need to worry about, not peak vs load numbers.  I haven't seen those on anything but crappy products for a long time,

I too hope you get a good place soon man.  You need a better living arrangement for sure.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 26, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I too hope you get a good place soon man.  You need a better living arrangement for sure.


I'll get there sometime soon.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 26, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I read someplace that you shouldn't run a psu at more than about 2/3 of it's rated capacity.  Ratings are peak numbers not for continuous operation.


Mine has been running full out for the past 4 years. With capacitor aging it's probably nearing the end. I'm probably drawing almost 450w out of 550w. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ New parts are so expensive though. $139 for a PSU that will last a while. It's a good investment, but not one that's easy to get to in the first place. Then again, if it's the GPU it wont fix anything and I'll have to buy a new GPU. To keep this thread on topic I might make a new one and link it here.


xvi said:


> Any opinions/insights on how much boost frequencies help when crunching? Assuming there's no thermal issues, how often does a dedicated cruncher see boost clocks?


I mean, they make everything go faster. As long as you set your power and temp limits right you should stay at maximum boost all the time.


----------



## xvi (Mar 26, 2015)

Threw together a little chart based off the CPU compatibility list for my HP Z600. Should be valuable for anyone else looking at a Xeon 5600 series cruncher.
Assuming processors can not be overclocked and will run boost clocks 24/7, here's a little chart to compare Xeon 5600 series CPUs. Variables are for my specific region, but all formulas in my spreadsheet use those variables, so I should be able to easily give out a customized list if anyone's interested.
All wattages do not include anything except processor wattage. I should be including some constant system wattage in the formulas since two systems with 50w CPUs will consume more than one system with a 100w CPU. I'll see about updating this later. (Edit: Done) (Anyone know how much wattage to add for mobo/mem/HDD/etc? 30w?)

Legend:

```
HT = Assuming 30% performance boost from having HT enabled. Total freq is multiplied by 30% in HT-enabled CPUs. Pulled this number from my dealings with HT, but open to suggestions on more realistic figures.
$$$ = Current eBay prices (non-ES chips)
Total freq = Boost freq * cores * HT (rough indication of BOINC performance, same architecture, so should be accurate)
Freq/100w = Total freq / TDP (very rough indication of power efficiency, probably inaccurate)
Freq/$$ = Total freq / ebay prices (performance per dollar)
1 yr cost = eBay prices + power bill (CPU wattage + system wattage / psu efficiency * math to convert to kWh * $/kWh)
2 yr cost = eBay prices + 2x power bill (CPU wattage + system wattage / psu efficiency * math to convert to kWh * $/kWh)
Freq/1yr $ = How much performance each dollar gives you after 1 year of work (more is better, this is the result I'm most interested in)
Freq/2yr $ = Same as above, but over a two year period instead. Procs that are more expensive to buy, but use less power will start taking the lead eventually.
```

Variables:

```
$/kWh = 0.08
PSU Eff. (%) = 0.9
Additional system wattage = 30
```




Model|Cores|Freq (GHz)|Boost (GHz)|TDP (w)|HT?|$$$|Total freq|freq/100watt|freq/$$|1yr cost|2yr cost|Freq/1yr $|Freq/2yr $
X5675|6|3.06|3.46|95|1.3|125|26.988|28.41|0.22|222.4|319.8|0.121|0.169
X5672|4|3.2|3.46|95|1.3|55|17.992|18.94|0.33|152.4|249.8|0.118|0.144
X5660|6|2.8|3.06|95|1.3|90|23.868|25.12|0.27|187.4|284.8|0.127|0.168
X5650|6|2.66|2.93|95|1.3|79|22.854|24.06|0.29|176.4|273.8|0.130|0.167
E5649|6|2.53|2.66|80|1.3|65|20.748|25.94|0.32|150.712|236.424|0.138|0.176
X5647|4|2.93|3.06|130|1.3|45|15.912|12.24|0.35|169.672|294.344|0.094|0.108
E5645|6|2.4|2.53|80|1.3|125|19.734|24.67|0.16|210.712|296.424|0.094|0.133
E5640|4|2.66|2.8|80|1.3|25|14.56|18.20|0.58|110.712|196.424|0.132|0.148
E5620|4|2.4|2.53|80|1.3|20|13.156|16.45|0.66|105.712|191.424|0.124|0.137
E5607|4|2.26|2.26|80|1|39|9.04|11.30|0.23|124.712|210.424|0.072|0.086
E5606|4|2.13|2.13|80|1|29|8.52|10.65|0.29|114.712|200.424|0.074|0.085

Notes/Conclusions:
E5640 wins price/performance after 1 year, E5649 wins price/performance after 2 years.
Updated to add 30w to all calculations (estimated power consumption of mobo/memory/hdd/etc). E5649 squeeks ahead for both the 1yr and 2yr price/perf. Should factor in eBay prices for rest of system too. Might change the rankings yet again.

I'm using TDPs, so these are probably all wrong. I might try an overclock calculator to get a better estimate on actual CPU wattage.

Seeking input/advice on:


Spoiler




Typical wattage of system parts (mobo, memory, hdd, etc)
Real-world wattage of listed CPUs
Performance increase with HyperThreading on vs off


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2015)

There is this tool to determine PSU wattage required:

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp

It's not perfect, and I usually use it for amperage requirements over wattage, but that's only available in the Pro version.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 26, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I read someplace that you shouldn't run a psu at more than about 2/3 of it's rated capacity.  Ratings are peak numbers not for continuous operation.



That's for el-cheapo PSUs.  Some quality PSUs are actually underrated.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Spoiler










I'd love to see what one of these could do crunching:
http://techreport.com/news/28014/gigabyte-latest-microatx-board-has-an-eight-core-armv8-soc

Running costs once past the initial outlay should be pretty low.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 26, 2015)

xvi said:


> Threw together a little chart based off the CPU compatibility list for my HP Z600. Should be valuable for anyone else looking at a Xeon 5600 series cruncher.
> Assuming processors can not be overclocked and will run boost clocks 24/7, here's a little chart to compare Xeon 5600 series CPUs. Variables are for my specific region, but all formulas in my spreadsheet use those variables, so I should be able to easily give out a customized list if anyone's interested.
> All wattages do not include anything except processor wattage. I should be including some constant system wattage in the formulas since two systems with 50w CPUs will consume more than one system with a 100w CPU. I'll see about updating this later. (Edit: Done) (Anyone know how much wattage to add for mobo/mem/HDD/etc? 30w?)
> 
> ...


Important cpus you forgot there are the L56xx xeons. They are 6 cores and rated ad 60W tdp. the L5640 is actually really cheap. @Knoxx29 is in the process of setting up a rig like this right now. I did a similar spreadsheet earlier when looking at CPUs with knoxx but not sure if i saved it but the conclusion was (i used cinebench to compare performance between different generations) if i remeber well that for 1 year running hardware going + initial cost was that the X5670 i think was the cheapest followed by the L5640 and then the e3-1240 v2. Ofcourse this depends on the initial cost of everything and the $/KWh



Caring1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


45W tdp seems pretty high for an ARM cpu


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

Another question on the x5650 chips...

I've seen on ebay listing for a pair of "matched" x5650 CPU's. What does matched refer to exactly?  Judging from what I'm looking at, I'm assuming it refers to perhaps batch numbers. If so, how important is that? Thanks for any help


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2015)

Usually @manofthem it pretty much refers to a pair that were purchased or included in a server that are known to work together. I would imagine that the batch numbers are the same or very similar. 

I have seen many use totally different chips purchased from different parties in a multi processor board and work just fine. However one never knows and finding a "matching" pair will insure they work good together.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 27, 2015)

Might be moving out in the next couple weeks if everything goes according to plan, though I might have an issue with second month's rent as my boss is taking a vacation and we don't work then.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 27, 2015)

This Knights Landing Server would be crazy as a WCG rig:
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/44225/details-intels-next-gen-knights-landing-platform/index.html
An extract from the article:
The 2U box shown to us consisted of 4x 1U blades giving this box a combined core count of 960!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Usually @manofthem it pretty much refers to a pair that were purchased or included in a server that are known to work together. I would imagine that the batch numbers are the same or very similar.
> 
> I have seen many use totally different chips purchased from different parties in a multi processor board and work just fine. However one never knows and finding a "matching" pair will insure they work good together.



Thanks Dano! 

One more, do those dual socket server boards require ecc memory, or will it work with regular?  I was looking at a link t_ski posted and it says "192gb ecc registered dimm/48gb unbuffered dimm" so thought maybe it would work with either.... 

Sorry for my ignorant questions on these setups but I'm just ignorant about them


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks Dano!
> 
> One more, do those dual socket server boards require ecc memory, or will it work with regular?  I was looking at a link t_ski posted and it says "192gb ecc registered dimm/48gb unbuffered dimm" so thought maybe it would work with either....
> 
> Sorry for my ignorant questions on these setups but I'm just ignorant about them




Many use both but some boards will only recognize ECC registered memory. If your looking at a specific board, do research and find the factory link as it will state memory acceptance.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Many use both but some boards will only recognize ECC registered memory. If your looking at a specific board, do research and find the factory link as it will state memory acceptance.



Thank you sir


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2015)

I have reg corsair xms3 in mine if that helps any.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2015)

On matched pairs, I've usually seen that on ES chips.  It probably doesn't matter for full production versions since in theory they're standardized even if they have different steppings but it might matter for ES versions.  Fortunately a lot of ES chips that show up on ebay seem to come from the same small group of batches.  I would take that into consideration for ES versions but be much less concerned for production versions.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/44224...-amd-battle-against-intel-qualcomm/index.html

Hmmmm....


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Another question on the x5650 chips...
> 
> I've seen on ebay listing for a pair of "matched" x5650 CPU's. What does matched refer to exactly?  Judging from what I'm looking at, I'm assuming it refers to perhaps batch numbers. If so, how important is that? Thanks for any help



Matched CPUs refer to the same steppings, as in both chips are SR1AM or whatever.  That means they are most compatible with each other.  Sometimes if you get different steppings you may have different features, TDP or ram compatibility (like V1 1155 chips and ECC).



manofthem said:


> Thanks Dano!
> 
> One more, do those dual socket server boards require ecc memory, or will it work with regular?  I was looking at a link t_ski posted and it says "192gb ecc registered dimm/48gb unbuffered dimm" so thought maybe it would work with either....
> 
> Sorry for my ignorant questions on these setups but I'm just ignorant about them



A server board will often support a high amount of ram but only if it's ECC.  Otherwise, standard ram would be far less dense, as with the example you listed above.  Like 4GB sticks if they are regular DDR3 or 16GB sticks if they are ECC DDR3.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Matched CPUs refer to the same steppings, as in both chips are SR1AM or whatever.  That means they are most compatible with each other.  Sometimes if you get different steppings you may have different features, TDP or ram compatibility (like V1 1155 chips and ECC).
> 
> A server board will often support a high amount of ram but only if it's ECC.  Otherwise, standard ram would be far less dense, as with the example you listed above.  Like 4GB sticks if they are regular DDR3 or 16GB sticks if they are ECC DDR3.



Thanks @t_ski, makes more sense now


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> This Knights Landing Server would be crazy as a WCG rig:
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/44225/details-intels-next-gen-knights-landing-platform/index.html
> An extract from the article:
> The 2U box shown to us consisted of 4x 1U blades giving this box a combined core count of 960!


I want  one... maybe four.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, I just looked at that article a little while ago.  If they run at comparable clock speeds to the Haswells those will make the 14 and 18 core chips looks like Raspberry Pi's.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, I just looked at that article a little while ago.  If they run at comparable clock speeds to the Haswells those will make the 14 and 18 core chips looks like Raspberry Pi's.


It is silvermont architecture so I wouldn't expect as much clock for clock as haswell, and probably low clock speed. Still though, just like amd opterons are great crunchers these should do pretty great numbers.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 27, 2015)

Been out of crunching for a while but just started again with a 4670K at 4.5


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Been out of crunching for a while but just started again with a 4670K at 4.5



Welcome back!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dang @4x4n , been a long time no see man!!!! Good to see ya back my friend.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Been out of crunching for a while but just started again with a 4670K at 4.5


 It's been a while. Glad to see your back and all is well


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

Just shut down 2 rigs because some nasty storm rolled in. It's been a long while since a bad thunderstorm showed its head round these parts, believe it or not, and since the thunder and lightning is pretty nuts (scaring the little girls ), I shut them down. The one rig is plugged into a protector thing so it's still running for now, unless it gets worse


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> scaring the little girls


So how are your wife and other daughter handling it?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just shut down 2 rigs because some nasty storm rolled in. It's been a long while since a bad thunderstorm showed its head round these parts, believe it or not, and since the thunder and lightning is pretty nuts (scaring the little girls ), I shut them down. The one rig is plugged into a protector thing so it's still running for now, unless it gets worse


did you get any thunder snow over the winter?


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 27, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WCG dies not run thereon.


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Been out of crunching for a while but just started again with a 4670K at 4.5



Welcome back! 




twilyth said:


> did you get any thunder snow over the winter?



Thunder snow in southern Florida is a sign of the apocalypse/end of days ya know!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So how are your wife and other daughter handling it?



I'm good...  I mean, they're good. 



twilyth said:


> did you get any thunder snow over the winter?



lol, can't say I did, but I had to wear a sweater to work for a few days.  Just horrible 


Thunder has stopped so rigs are back.  Should be clear now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm good... I mean, they're good.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

A little something I've been working on:


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> A little something I've been working on:


At first I was like , but then I was like


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> At first I was like , but then I was like


I got a HELL of a good deal--the EVGA SR-2 board, two X5690s, two EK Supremes, and the EK SR-2 fullcover block for $275 from someone who didn't know if it worked and just wanted it gone.  Add in the $40 Silverstone 1KW PSU from Norton, a 320GB laptop drive, a Lian-Li A76 that I got way on sale on Newegg, a spare 8500GT from an old HP, and some extra WC parts from Performance-PCs (a 3x120 rad, Laing D1T Plus pump, some fittings, a T line) and we're looking at about $575


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 28, 2015)

inb4 I will now only eat lime pie when @[Ion] has problems with his machines


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

Vinska said:


> inb4 I will now only eat lime pie when @[Ion] has problems with his machines


Well, bad news is I move home in about five and a half weeks, so then they have to go into hibernation for the summer


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> A little something I've been working on:



Dual 1366 rigs are becoming quite popular here  Also nice score on that evga board and generally the whole system


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Dual 1366 rigs are becoming quite popular here  Also nice score on that evga board and generally the whole system


This is my second dual-1366.  The other one, Bucharest, is much more "normal" -- a Supermicro board, a pair of X5672s, 1U Supermicro coolers, and a dreadful Apevia case.  But this one has +50% more cores, and, _ought_ to overclock well.  Sitting here in the kitchen running 24 WUs the CPU temps are all between 35 and 45 C, so I suspect there's plenty of headroom


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 29, 2015)

I tried to join a bunch of teams through BAM! but I'm not sure if it's working. Any way to check?
Also, any way to get BAM to work with WCG? I used a different password.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I tried to join a bunch of teams through BAM! but I'm not sure if it's working. Any way to check?
> Also, any way to get BAM to work with WCG? I used a different password.


You can check if you're on our Team here.  It ought to show that you're a member of TPU.
Not sure about BAM, sorry.  Never used it since I only run one project.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 29, 2015)

It looks like I should be teamed up with you guys on all projects I run that you guys have a team on. My BOINIC manager just seems to only be showing WCG though. Maybe I just need to run a unit from them? It'll be a while since I still had my 5 day buffer from when it went down.

Final question. Are the stars based of total points or points per day?

EDIT: Can I say it? Please?
post 420


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

Stars are based on points per day 

Decided to overclock the Xeons; 3.46GHz -> 4.2GHz was pretty painless.  A 20% OC with about a 20C temp difference.




60C is still totally within range, so I'm OK with this.  I might try for a bit higher, but I suspect that I'm nearing the point where voltae requirements probably aren't worth it any more.  Already up from 1.12V to 1.28V and I'd like to not go over about 1.32 or so.  Although, I don't know if I'm at the minimum voltage for this speed yet.  It passed about an hour of Prime95, so now I'm running BOINC overnight to see what happens.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^
Very impressive, how many watts does that system pull?

I guess I've WCG fever again, just picked up at 4790k. Seeing just 4 tasks running is depressing.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

4x4n said:


> ^^^^
> Very impressive, how many watts does that system pull?
> 
> I guess I've WCG fever again, just picked up at 4790k. Seeing just 4 tasks running is depressing.


Honestly, not sure.  Provided that the CPUs really were 130w each at stock speeds, they ought to be right about 200W each at 4.2GHz/1.28V.  Overall that would put the system probably at 500W or so, but it really doesn't _feel_ like that, given how little heat is coming off of the radiator.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, numbers will be down on both WCG and Folding for a couple of days.

Getting started putting my mITX Asus and 3770K in a Cooler Master Elite 130 mITX case. 

Because of that I have to rearrange the video card as it is a HD7870 with Arctic Cooling cooler that takes up three ports. I'll have to put it in a different system due to that fact.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2015)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...el-xeon-e5-2699-v3-mit-18-kernen-im-test.html
I'd love to see what one of those could do.  What gets me is the power usage.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 29, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...el-xeon-e5-2699-v3-mit-18-kernen-im-test.html
> I'd love to see what one of those could do.  What gets me is the power usage.


Yes not that efficient in the test they used (can't see that WCG would differ much). With the same "power efficiency" as a 4790 I would go with the chip that only cost a fraction, in fact the list price is almost 15 times the i7. But.....if you have limited space 

Edit: I can now see that they included the gaming benches when they calculated the performance rating which give a wrong impression of the crunch efficiency.


----------



## Bow (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a problem with The Cruncher I won last year.  I have always used the same password when windows loads.  but today the password will not work.  I dont know how or why.  I do not have a reset disc.  How can I fix it????


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...el-xeon-e5-2699-v3-mit-18-kernen-im-test.html
> I'd love to see what one of those could do.  What gets me is the power usage.


Five THOUSAND Euros?  Damn.  But that's ludicrously fast! 


Bow said:


> I have a problem with The Cruncher I won last year.  I have always used the same password when windows loads.  but today the password will not work.  I dont know how or why.  I do not have a reset disc.  How can I fix it????


Ophcrack


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 29, 2015)

If resourceshare is set to 100 on all projects I'm crunching does that mean it will just take whatever has projects to offer?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> If resourceshare is set to 100 on all projects I'm crunching does that mean it will just take whatever has projects to offer?


No, that means that BOINC will split your CPU time equally amongst (or at least almost equally) among all projects that it has attached.


----------



## Bow (Mar 29, 2015)

@ion, How does it work? I cant get into windows to install it?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

Bow said:


> @ion, How does it work? I cant get into windows to install it?


You ought to be able to use the LiveCD; that's the one I've used before


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2015)

@Bow , shut the system completely down, even unplug it.  Check the keyboard for any damage, something stuck in it, etc.  Power system back up and give it another try.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bow said:


> I have a problem with The Cruncher I won last year.  I have always used the same password when windows loads.  but today the password will not work.  I dont know how or why.  I do not have a reset disc.  How can I fix it????


hirenbootcd has bunch of tools that can fix this


----------



## Bow (Mar 29, 2015)

I have done that a couple times


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2015)

Did you check the caps lock bro?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 30, 2015)

I may have found a place but I also may be slightly short with paying the deposit...


----------



## twilyth (Mar 30, 2015)

Bow said:


> I have done that a couple times


I haven't tried this personally, but hopefully it will work - http://www.howtogeek.com/96630/how-...ows-password-the-easy-way/?PageSpeed=noscript

I had a similar problem on one of my machines but in that case, I had it set to automatically log me in at boot up.  However I needed to enter the admin pw for something else and it wasn't working.  Never figured out why and just created a second admin account.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 30, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I may have found a place but I also may be slightly short with paying the deposit...



Give me a PM and I will see what I can do to help.

@Bow if its just a cruncher just reinstall and start over,  also the keyboard may be the problem.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I may have found a place but I also may be slightly short with paying the deposit...





mjkmike said:


> Give me a PM and I will see what I can do to help.



 perhaps we can come together and see if we can't all help out...?  Add me to that pm or separate pm for privacy's sake


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks manofthem


----------



## Toothless (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Bow , shut the system completely down, even unplug it.  Check the keyboard for any damage, something stuck in it, etc.  Power system back up and give it another try.


Make sure you haven't accidently left Caps lock on too, I know, I have done it


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Bow said:


> @ion, How does it work? I cant get into windows to install it?


Using another computer, make a bootable CD or USB drive using Rufus, then plug in and run Ophcrack on the locked system.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 30, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I haven't tried this personally, but hopefully it will work - http://www.howtogeek.com/96630/how-...ows-password-the-easy-way/?PageSpeed=noscript




Works great, I have had to use this method in the past on client systems.


----------



## Bow (Mar 30, 2015)

twilyth said:


> haven't tried this personally, but hopefully it will work - http://www.howtogeek.com/96630/how-...ows-password-the-easy-way/?PageSpeed=noscript
> 
> I had a similar problem on one of my machines but in that case, I had it set to automatically log me in at boot up. However I needed to enter the admin pw for something else and it wasn't working. Never figured out why and just created a second admin account.




I will give it a try after work.I would just do a fresh windows install, but I dont have a license key.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

Bow said:


> I will give it a try after work.I would just do a fresh windows install, but I dont have a license key.


 PM me, I'll give you a Windows 7 Pro key


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2015)

Bow said:


> I will give it a try after work.I would just do a fresh windows install, but I dont have a license key.



I can check to see if I still have a copy of the key for that rig somewhere or just load ya up a copy of Ubuntu on a spare HDD ready to crunch with.


----------



## Bow (Mar 30, 2015)

After work I am going to try this 
http://www.howtogeek.com/96630/how-...ows-password-the-easy-way/?PageSpeed=noscript

Now I am a dumb ass when it come to this sort of thing.  I am not sure how to do this part.


First you’ll want to type in the following command to backup the original sticky keys file:

copy c:\windows\system32\sethc.exe c:\

Then you’ll copy the command prompt executable (cmd.exe) over top of the sticky keys executable:

copy c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe c:\windows\system32\sethc.exe

I get the type in the command, its the copy part.  need more coffee and sleep.​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2015)

Lenovo ThinkCentre M81 [Microsoft Authorized Recertified] Small Form Factor Desktop PC with Quad Core Intel Core i5-2400 3.1Ghz (3.4Ghz Turbo), 4GB DDR3 RAM, 250GB HDD, DVDRW, Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit

REFURBISHED

$245!

@Bow I think something is wrong with your keyboard.  Try typing your password in the command prompt window and see if it looks right.


----------



## Bow (Mar 31, 2015)

I hooked up another key board and thats not the problem.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Lenovo ThinkCentre M81 [Microsoft Authorized Recertified] Small Form Factor Desktop PC with Quad Core Intel Core i5-2400 3.1Ghz (3.4Ghz Turbo), 4GB DDR3 RAM, 250GB HDD, DVDRW, Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit
> 
> REFURBISHED
> 
> ...


Just like the HP 8200s I like so much.  As much as these systems don't do great PPD, something small, silent, and ~100W is nice


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2015)

Bow said:


> I hooked up another key board and thats not the problem.


I also vote for :


[Ion] said:


> Ophcrack


I used that once and it was too easy.  Just get the "liveCD" version, burn it to a CD, boot from the CD and run the program. (you could also use a flash drive)


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2015)

I've seen some bootable utilities that just overwrite the hash.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

Preliminary results from the SR-2 build look good.  Hard to judge on only three days of results, but so far, running mostly MCM on Win64 it's doing between 14k and 15k /day


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Preliminary results from the SR-2 build look good.  Hard to judge on only three days of results, but so far, running mostly MCM on Win64 it's doing between 14k and 15k /day


New rigs tends to get better points for some reason. 14-15k are good numbers. My 4970k did 43-45 points/hour/thread in the first two weeks but settled at 36-40.  I got tired of seeing my daily rig (i970 @ 4,0) getting around 22-24 point/threads/hour so now I'm testing HT-off. I know that overall points (and points/W) will be lower but seeing my wingman "overtake" me every time annoy me big time.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> New rigs tends to get better points for some reason. 14-15k is good numbers. My 4970k did 43-45 points/hour/thread in the first two weeks but settled at 36-40.  I got tired of seeing my daily rig (i970 @ 4,0) getting around 22-24 point/threads/hour so now I'm testing HT-off. I know that overall points (and points/W) will be lower but seeing my wingman "overtake" me every time annoy me big time.


Well, I'll be monitoring it over the next month or so to see what happens.  Either way, this seems pretty reasonable....my ~2.8GHz six-core Xeon is doing just a tiny bit under 5K, so double that for two CPUs and then add 45% more for a higher clockspeed and it seems plausible


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Preliminary results from the SR-2 build look good.  Hard to judge on only three days of results, but so far, running mostly MCM on Win64 it's doing between 14k and 15k /day


Actually I would have though it would be better then that. Maybe it is still spooling up. My 2p x5650 rig at 2.6ghz averages 12.2k ppd.  Let it spool for a week and we will see where it's at. I may have a mini challange between us for you. 2 rigs average ppd. Your sr2 and 3930k Vs my 2x x5650 and 3930k rigs. Winner gets a doughnut image.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Actually I would have though it would be better then that. Maybe it is still spooling up. My 2p x5650 rig at 2.6ghz averages 12.2k ppd.  Let it spool for a week and we will see where it's at. I may have a mini challange between us for you. 2 rigs average ppd. Your sr2 and 3930k Vs my 2x x5650 and 3930k rigs. Winner gets a doughnut image.


Yours are on Linux though, right?  My SR2 is Windows 7, and the 3930k is my daily system that sees regular gaming and school activities (Matlab and programming).
I've switched over to all projects so I'm curious to see how that changes things.

Another contest idea: your 2P and the 3930k vs my SR-2 and the Opty system 
Nah, that would be no fun....what's the point of a contest when the outcome is pre-known.


But your contest sounds fun.  Your slightly faster 3930k should cancel out for my slightly faster SR-2.  Give me a few days to get up to speed and I'm down


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yours are on Linux though, right?  My SR2 is Windows 7, and the 3930k is my daily system that sees regular gaming and school activities (Matlab and programming).
> I've switched over to all projects so I'm curious to see how that changes things.
> 
> Another contest idea: your 2P and the 3930k vs my SR-2 and the Opty system
> Nah, that would be no fun....what's the point of a contest when the outcome is pre-known.


LOL hell why not your sr2 vs my 420e rig LOL But yes mine are on linux which is giving my 3930k along with your not full crunching on your 3930k an over 2k ppd avantage on that rig and why my 2p rig has the ppd it has. Also my 3930k is a dedicated cruncher. My main rig is a Fx 8350 based rig. Hey how about this for the challange? We take your average for your sr-2 rig against the average for my main rig. Has to be right now though LOL.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL hell why not your sr2 vs my 420e rig LOL But yes mine are on linux which is giving my 3930k along with your not full crunching on your 3930k an over 2k ppd avantage on that rig and why my 2p rig has the ppd it has. Also my 3930k is a dedicated cruncher. My main rig is a Fx 8350 based rig. Hey how about this for the challange? We take your average for your sr-2 rig against the average for my main rig. Has to be right now though LOL.


The SR-2 has been going for less than three full days at this point.  And that's counting the time that BOINC was off while I was testing the OC.
I'm totally game for a competition, 2P + 3930k vs 2P + 3930k, but let's get started on Friday, why don't we? 
That ought to be a tolerably fair fight for both sides, I think


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2015)

You could always set this little contest up as a "bracket race"- set a ppd figure prior to the start and the one that gets closest to it without exceeding it wins 

*** EDIT- just in case anyone is unsure of what a bracket race is:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bracket_racing

I'm liking this idea


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> You could always set this little contest up as a "bracket race"- set a ppd figure prior to the start and the one that gets closest to it without exceeding it wins


Fine, let's set the PPD bracket to 170k/day then


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Fine, let's set the PPD bracket to 170k/day then


For the 2 rigs we can set it like 22k ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> For the 2 rigs we can set it like 20k ppd.


I'd say that's a tad low...currently at about 21-22k from the two and I don't want to have to go partial hours on either of them


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

I am aro


[Ion] said:


> I'd say that's a tad low...currently at about 21-22k from the two and I don't want to have to go partial hours on either of them


I am around 21k for both on a good day. So we can say 22 or 23k. Part of bracket style is knowing when to lift to run under index.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am aro
> 
> I am around 21k for both on a good day. So we can say 22 or 23k. Part of bracket style is knowing when to lift to run under index.


Works for me.  I'll have an idea by Friday how well the SR-2 does and we can run from there


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 31, 2015)

Remember how you guys warned me about the crunching bug? And how I said it wouldn't be an issue because I don't have any money?
Yeah right. 

Just spent about an hour using Intel ARK to compare the E5 v2 and then the e5000 chips. Turns out some of the E5v2 ES chips can be seen on ebay for $250. Then I found $130 6 core e5000 chips. That's just $260 for 24 threads. Less than a 4790k.






Then I started trying to find an ATX 2P board that used LGA 1366. (Near impossible)
_Then_ I remembered I don't even have enough money to buy another PSU or HDD, let alone all that, and I _really_ needed to write a school paper anyway.

I guess I'm bit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Works for me.  I'll have an idea by Friday how well the SR-2 does and we can run from there


I have a better ideal which I will explain once I have it totally figured out.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> You could always set this little contest up as a "bracket race"- set a ppd figure prior to the start and the one that gets closest to it without exceeding it wins
> 
> *** EDIT- just in case anyone is unsure of what a bracket race is:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bracket_racing
> ...



Yes, I was unsure of what a bracket race was til this link, and now I'm just a little unsure of what it is 

But I love a little friendly competition


----------



## Nordic (Mar 31, 2015)

I listened to a talk given by William Y. Arms today about old school academic computing. He is a very nice man. I talked with him briefly after.


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Winner gets a doughnut image.





Spoiler













[Ion] said:


> 2P + 3930k vs 2P + 3930k


I _almost_ have the appropriate rigs to join. Just need a proprietary HP heatsink (ugh) and a second Xeon.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2015)

Turns out that the OC on the SR-2 system wasn't quite as stable as I thought--my roommate sent me this picture while I was in class today:




I've increased the voltage a tad, so we'll see if it does better this time.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The SR-2 has been going for less than three full days at this point.  And that's counting the time that BOINC was off while I was testing the OC.


Apparently Kai forgot that BOINC is the ultimate OC-stability tester!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Apparently Kai forgot that BOINC is the ultimate OC-stability tester!


Well, in the interest of not erroring a bunch of WUs, particularly as happens when it bluescreens as soon as load is applied, I like to kill BOINC and run Prime95 for an hour or two.  Not long, but enough to get a preliminary idea


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok Kai, This is how i think we should do it. Using basic bracket racing rules, (I do some bracket racing in my spare time). We estimate a total ppd for how many ever rigs we want to include in the race for say a week. We must list the rig or rigs we are going to use for this by there id number on freedc. Whoever is closes without going over or breaking out wins. In braket racing this is called your dial in time. So if you live near a track and see cars with time on the windshield, that is not the time they ran but the dial in time the driver chose. 

If there is interest in this team wise I will start a thread for it and maybe we can get a in team little challenge going on. Maybe run it for awhile kinda like a season in racing and maybe have a prize for the one who has won the most of there challenges.  Also the challenges will be limited to 2 people per challenge. But multiple challenges can be running at the same time. And one person can call someone out for a challenge. Like I can call Ion out and we pick what rigs we are going to use for the challenge/race. Run for a week and see who gets closes to the est ppd they chose.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ok Kai, This is how i think we should do it. Using basic bracket racing rules, (I do some bracket racing in my spare time). We estimate a total ppd for how many ever rigs we want to include in the race for say a week. We must list the rig or rigs we are going to use for this by there id number on freedc. Whoever is closes without going over or breaking out wins. In braket racing this is called your dial in time. So if you live near a track and see cars with time on the windshield, that is not the time they ran but the dial in time the driver chose.
> 
> If there is interest in this team wise I will start a thread for it and maybe we can get a in team little challenge going on. Maybe run it for awhile kinda like a season in racing and maybe have a prize for the one who has won the most of there challenges.  Also the challenges will be limited to 2 people per challenge. But multiple challenges can be running at the same time. And one person can call someone out for a challenge. Like I can call Ion out and we pick what rigs we are going to use for the challenge/race. Run for a week and see who gets closes to the est ppd they chose.


Sounds like fun 
I think that a DP + SB-E vs DP + SB-E ought to be a good match.  Mine are IDs 2356673 (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2356673) and 3288777 (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3288777).  You good for a week-long race starting, say, at the Friday night update?
Let's be gentlemen about it and not hoard/buffer work in advance--deal?  Both systems are set to a three-day buffer (IIRC) across all projects.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds like fun
> I think that a DP + SB-E vs DP + SB-E ought to be a good match.  Mine are IDs 2356673 (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2356673) and 3288777 (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3288777).  You good for a week-long race starting, say, at the Friday night update?
> Let's be gentlemen about it and not hoard/buffer work in advance--deal?  Both systems are set to a three-day buffer (IIRC) across all projects.


Sounds good. Also sand bagging can actually hurt you. I post my ids once I sit in front of a puter again. Ill also set up a thread for it.we need to come up with our guesses on ppds before we start.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sounds good. Also sand bagging can actually hurt you. I post my ids once I sit in front of a puter again. Ill also set up a thread for it.we need to come up with our guesses on ppds before we start.


Sounds good to me 
I'm going to guess 8.5k for the 3930k and 15k for the SR-2.  So 23.5k, or 24k to be safe should be a reasonable upper boundary.  But we'll see Thursday or something as the SR-2 has a chance to even out a bit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2015)

We have to give a 7 day or so total combined for the two rigs by say mid day friday. And the race starts after the last update friday and ends with the last update the following thursday.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We have to give a 7 day or so total combined for the two rigs by say mid day friday. And the race starts after the last update friday and ends with the last update the following thursday.


Sounds good to me 
7-day past total or 7-day total future estimate?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 1, 2015)

So my desktop is running normally again, but my tv was like "no, no more picture for you" so I'm back to my 21.5" but it runs at 1080p now. Yeeey.

To everyone that has been supportive and been there for me. Those who have helped me SO much over the months. Thank you.

I'm sitting here getting the last of my issues dealt with which is lack of funds for my new place because fffff job is minimum wage and bills.

Thank you TPU. I'm trying not to cry over how much you all mean to me, because you all mean a lot to me.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 1, 2015)

Newegg has the E5530 (4c/8t) Xeons 42% off at $75 each. If anyone needs to fill up a 1366 mobo I think that's probably one of the best ways to do it. An open box supermicro 2x1366 mobo is also on newegg for $202.
Supermicro is also selling a... z97 1150 server board? Ok?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds good to me
> 7-day past total or 7-day total future estimate?


How it works is we have to guess what the total will be at the end of the 7 days and who is closest to the actual wins but your actual can't be more then your guess or you lose now if both people break out the win goes to who is still closer.my two rigs ids are
3200479 (2P) and 3203330 (SB-E) neither is oc'd or hitting turbo. Both under Linux.

I will come up with a full set of rules for this to cover anything that may happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Newegg has the E5530 (4c/8t) Xeons 42% off at $75 each. If anyone needs to fill up a 1366 mobo I think that's probably one of the best ways to do it. An open box supermicro 2x1366 mobo is also on newegg for $202.
> Supermicro is also selling a... z97 1150 server board? Ok?


I'd argue that when X5650s/X5660s are available for about the same price on Ebay, and gives 50% more cores and a slightly improved architecture (Westmere vs Nehalem) that's not a terribly good price.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 1, 2015)

Moving out tomorrow so I might be off WCG for a bit.


----------



## Bow (Apr 2, 2015)

All fixed, a friend came over and did it while I was at work,


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2015)

Bow said:


> All fixed, a friend came over and did it while I was at work,




Well? What was it Bow?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2015)

Picked this up tonight for $20.  4x146GB 10k SAS drives, a quad-core 1366 Xeon, and 2GB of DDR3.  A second CPU on Ebay is dirt cheap, so I'm going to buy one 

EDIT: CPU, heatsink, and VRM bought.  In total we're looking at ~$60 for 8c/16t


----------



## xvi (Apr 2, 2015)

I noticed the Xeon 5500s didn't seem a whole lot cheaper than the 5600s. I'm guessing there's still demand for them.
I wish I had a source like yours nearby.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2015)

xvi said:


> I noticed the Xeon 5500s didn't seem a whole lot cheaper than the 5600s. I'm guessing there's still demand for them.
> I wish I had a source like yours nearby.


I just got the other X5550 for $16 shipped.  That's approx 1/4 of the price of an X5650.  Not too bad 
And yes, I do love it.  That it takes six hours every week in volunteer time isn't even bad because it's so much fun


----------



## Nordic (Apr 2, 2015)

Will be shutting down most of my rigs here soon while I move. I don't know when they will be shut down yet, or when they will come back online.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 2, 2015)

james888 said:


> Will be shutting down most of my rigs here soon while I move. I don't know when they will be shut down yet, or when they will come back online.


How come?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Moving out tomorrow so I might be off WCG for a bit.


We are in the same boat, I have to move out too as soon as i can, it's not that easy to find an apartment over here.
I wish you good luck.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> We are in the same boat, I have to move out too as soon as i can, it's not that easy to find an apartment over here.
> I wish you good luck.


You too! If only we lived close to each other then I'm sure we could bunk together.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> You too! If only we lived close to each other then I'm sure we could bunk together.


That's for sure, and build a few more Crunching Machines


----------



## Toothless (Apr 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's for sure, and build a few more Crunching Machines


Only a few?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Only a few?


Until we don't get at lest 100K PPD


----------



## Toothless (Apr 2, 2015)

Welp! Enough of my issues for the time being. Let's get some crunching going and kick some @$$!

TPU - The best family anyone can ask for.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 2, 2015)

@Toothless do you know the cooler Artic Freezer Xtreme, it that a good one?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Toothless do you know the cooler Artic Freezer Xtreme, it that a good one?


I've never heard of it, but I'm sure it'll keep beer cold.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I've never heard of it, but I'm sure it'll keep beer cold.


I wanted to buy the cm hyper 212 but they don't have it, so I could get the Artic Xtreme or Be Quiet dark rock advance.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I wanted to buy the cm hyper 212 but they don't have it, so I could get the Artic Xtreme or Be Quiet dark rock advance.


How come not the DeepCool Lucifer? Cools my i7 even when it had only a single fan up until it was bumped to two fans. While it might be HUGE, it works nicely.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> How come not the DeepCool Lucifer? Cools my i7 even when it had only a single fan up until it was bumped to two fans. While it might be HUGE, it works nicely.


Becasue at the shop where I am right now they just have the 3 above mentioned and I don't want to order on Internet.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Becasue at the shop where I am right now they just have the 3 above mentioned and I don't want to order on Internet.


I'd say go with the Arctic then.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 2, 2015)

The Arctic comes out best in the reviews i am reading.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'd say go with the Arctic then.


That's the same thing that at the pc shop told me, most of the time they build pc just with Artic coolers.


----------



## Bow (Apr 2, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well? What was it Bow?



Not sure, I think my kids somehow changed the PW,


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 2, 2015)

Kids, thats why straight jackets were invented. I have a 4 of my own and allow them on my rigs from time to time but kill internet access while they are on there. The oldest (9) loaded his mommas lappy with all kinds of great stuff that took forever to get rid of.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2015)

"Kids.  You spend 2 years teaching them to walk and talk and then the next 16 years telling them to sit down and shut up!" - me


----------



## twilyth (Apr 2, 2015)

16 years if you're lucky.  20-30 if you're not.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "Kids.  You spend 2 years teaching them to walk and talk and then the next 16 years telling them to sit down and shut up!" - me



You and my dad would be best friends, he says the same thing _all_ the time


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2015)

twilyth said:


> 16 years if you're lucky.  20-30 if you're not.


17 - child, 18 - trespasser! (I knew of a family that on their child's 16th birthday, they would take them to the Armed Forces Recruiting office and sign them up.  Military now requires a HS diploma, so that does not happen anymore)
(I'm kidding, if anyone is wondering)


manofthem said:


> You and my dad would be best friends, he says the same thing _all_ the time


I thought I came up with that saying.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2015)

The 4790 rig is having connectivity issues.  All of a sudden, the pc won't connect to the internet or network. Messed with the cable to ensure it was plugged in to the pc as well as the router (other 2 pcs are fine, wired connections also), rebooted the pc, ran the troubleshoot thing in WIndows which reset the nic,... nothing.  Now I've to try to see if I have a long enough cable to test to see if the cable is faulty.  The better answer is to get a wifi adapter for this rig; it'd make life easier 

And it's not even Monday 



thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought I came up with that saying.



You never know, maybe long ago my pops met you somewhere and heard it from you


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> The 4790 rig is having connectivity issues.  All of a sudden, the pc won't connect to the internet or network. Messed with the cable to ensure it was plugged in to the pc as well as the router (other 2 pcs are fine, wired connections also), rebooted the pc, ran the troubleshoot thing in WIndows which reset the nic,... nothing.  Now I've to try to see if I have a long enough cable to test to see if the cable is faulty.  The better answer is to get a wifi adapter for this rig; it'd make life easier
> 
> And it's not even Monday
> 
> ...


If you have an Android smartphone, I believe that you can do Wifi -> USB tethering through it.  Mine's pretty old, but I can.  That's how I'm running the SR-2 ATM.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 3, 2015)

@manofthem , have you checked the port? Try a different port to ensure the router didn't have a port go bad. Also, as you already mentioned, test with a different cable.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> @manofthem , have you checked the port? Try a different port to ensure the router didn't have a port go bad. Also, as you already mentioned, test with a different cable.



Just got done checking that and badda bing, port of the router was crap!  I was suspicious when unplugged the cable and the light on the port stayed lit   It's a crap Comcast router/modem combo junk, and it's pretty lousy because it's Comcast.  I think they'll swap it out for free, or at least they better do that! 

However, for now it's working again, but unfortunately it had run out of work. I keep a low buffer on my machines, despite plenty of experience suggesting I change that method, but now boinc is uploading completed work and downloading new.

Good call Dano!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> You never know, maybe long ago my pops met you somewhere and heard it from you


Actually, I most likely would have heard it from him - my oldest is 20.  The last time I was in Florida was ~1985.


manofthem said:


> It's a crap Comcast router/modem combo junk


Frys has TRENDnet TEG-S82g 8-Port Gigabit GREENnet Switch for $18 SHIPPED.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Actually, I most likely would have heard it from him - my oldest is 20.  The last time I was in Florida was ~1985.
> 
> Frys has TRENDnet TEG-S82g 8-Port Gigabit GREENnet Switch for $18 SHIPPED.


I believe I have that same model at home and love it.  I bought a similar one (plastic shell) for at work.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 3, 2015)

Very preliminary results suggest that the IBM X3500 system is going to do somewhere around 8k PPD once the second CPU arrives.  At ~280W, not so great PPD/W, but at $60, rather good PPD/$


----------



## Toothless (Apr 3, 2015)

I moved and this is what I get. I wonder if WCG will even let me run it now. 

UPDATE:
I added my laptop into the mix so it's modem>(wireless)>Laptop>(ethernet)>Desktop


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2015)

Hmmmm.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Hmmmm.




Welcome to the TPU old fart club now  



Toothless said:


> I moved and this is what I get. I wonder if WCG will even let me run it now.
> 
> UPDATE:
> I added my laptop into the mix so it's modem>(wireless)>Laptop>(ethernet)>Desktop




So how's the new place? I'm hoping it's nice and relaxing for ya, a welcomed change at least.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 4, 2015)

@Toothless  just be glad you are now at you're own place.  Crunching does not need much internet it is just yes and no (00 and 01)

Ok more than zero and one but still not that much traffic on the internet

Wait it is all zero's and one's what was I thinking


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 4, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Hmmmm.



Great work my friend.  You make me proud too be a member of tpu crunching team


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2015)

Hah, all you new guys, get off my lawn!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Hah, all you new guys, get off my lawn!


Remember you have one rig at you're dads that was once mine.

old and can't spell worth shit.

I am also sorry if shit is NSFW it is what it is


----------



## Toothless (Apr 4, 2015)

Well, the new place is really nice. It's in a trailer park but it's probably the nicest trailer in the area. 3 bed 2 bath and the owner rents the two smaller rooms (me and the other guy)

Room is pretty decently sized, with a TINY DESK and queen sized bed, all the goodies. Store is across the street and my employer is half a mile down. Subway is even across the street. Woooot. 

I'll be seeing what crunching will do for my rig with this connection.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Remember you have one rig at you're dads that was once mine.
> 
> old and can't spell worth shit.
> 
> I am also sorry if shit is NSFW it is what it is


Indeed, I use it every day for school, and it does a fabulous job.  Using it for some Matlab work for statistics now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'll be seeing what crunching will do for my rig with this connection.


You shouldn't have problems, but you can also configure the client to communicate only during certain hours, like the wee hours of the morning when others in the house are not using the Internet and then to only use so much bandwidth.  (may I suggest offering to pay your landlord $10-15 per month extra if you're going to run your system 24/7)


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'll be seeing what crunching will do for my rig with this connection.



I would set a 2 day buffer and program Boinc to upload early in the morning (5am perhaps?) as bluebumblebe said. Boinc doesn't require a fast connection or anything but you can use the scheduler to avoid tapping into the connection when others are using it.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2015)

I've set the SR-2 back to stock speed; it was still unstable and I don't have the time to deal with or troubleshoot it right now.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 4, 2015)

@[Ion] Hope you do good on the exams.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2015)

I have silly silly very silly question
Does a Crunching Machine needs an Antivirus?
Cheers.


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd recommend to have an AV running, even if its a dedicated cruncher. You just never know what can happen. My dedicated machine in the basement runs fine with one installed. It's a lightweight one (AVG Free) and runs scans every 3 days. I personally would go the safe path, if I were you.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I'd recommend to have an AV running, even if its a dedicated cruncher. You just never know what can happen. My dedicated machine in the basement runs fine with one installed. It's a lightweight one (AVG Free) and runs scans every 3 days. I personally would go the safe path, if I were you.



^^^This!

 I run the Microsoft version on mine just to be safe for updates and such. Also, the connection between the rig and the servers at WCG is_ supposed_ to be secure but you never know for sure.....


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I'd recommend to have an AV running, even if its a dedicated cruncher. You just never know what can happen. My dedicated machine in the basement runs fine with one installed. It's a lightweight one (AVG Free) and runs scans every 3 days. I personally would go the safe path, if I were you.


I  am running AVG free, i just wanted to be sure if it was necesary.



Norton said:


> updates


is it necesary to update Cruncher Machines?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is a real funny video of a math teacher messing with his class as an April Fools prank:

http://videosift.com/video/Very-Clever-April-Fools-Video-Prank-in-Math-Class

Check it out, its funny as hell.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> is it necesary to update Cruncher Machines?



If you're running Windows there are always OS and driver updates as well as updates for whatever utilities you may be using for monitoring, etc...


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Here is a real funny video of a math teacher messing with his class as an April Fools prank:
> 
> http://videosift.com/video/Very-Clever-April-Fools-Video-Prank-in-Math-Class
> 
> Check it out, its funny as hell.


that was a good one.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> If you're running Windows there are always OS and driver updates as well as updates for whatever utilities you may be using for monitoring, etc...


That is right but i guess everytime you update a Crunching Machine you have to reboot and i dont know if that is a good idea, and is the same thing for the Antivirus, sometimes AVG says that i have to reboot.


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is right but i guess everytime you update a Crunching Machine you have to reboot and i dont know if that is a good idea, and is the same thing for the Antivirus, sometimes AVG says that i have to reboot.


I was concerned about that, too. However, I've set my basement cruncher to automatically restart on power loss in the BIOS and check upon it every other day via remote access. AVG updates that require a restart are not so frequent, so I don't think you'll have a big problem there.
EDIT: Of course BOINC, Internet access and remote control - if you use it - need to autostart.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> AVG updates that require a restart are not so frequent, so I don't think you'll have a big problem there.


It's a few days that AVG says that I have to restart but I don't do it because I don't to, I hate everytime I have to do it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 5, 2015)

i5 2400 is still crunching 24/7  i dont crunch with the 3570K as win 10 has blue screens for me sometimes (cpu z related) but once win 10 is retail i will bring the 3570K back online


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's a few days that AVG says that I have to restart but I don't do it because I don't to, I hate everytime I have to do it.


I think it would be a good idea to do so! It's not a big deal. It's for your system's protection, after all. I use that free version on a lot of systems and restarts are rarely required. How often does it happen to you? Try restarting now and you'll probably won't have to do so again for some time.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2015)

One of my servers has antivirus but the other 2 don't.  As long as you're not using the machine for anything else, I think you're fine.  But those servers are running Windows server so they probably have a higher level of protection built in anyway.

It can't hurt to add another layer of protection but I think most threats don't come from remote hacks but by downloading malware from infected sites or emails.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> How often does it happen to you


Since I have installed just one.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 5, 2015)

Getting the 4790k dialed in. Pulling 150 watts at 4.5, only 15 more than the 4670k at same clock. Going to try and see if I can go lower with vcore.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 5, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Getting the 4790k dialed in. Pulling 150 watts at 4.5, only 15 more than the 4670k at same clock. Going to try and see if I can go lower with vcore.



Hey @4x4n once you have the machine up and running post your numbers in this thread. We have a comparison going


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, 1.21 just crashed so looks like 1.22 is the lowest I can go and stay at 4.5. 

I will post up in that thread, interested in that myself. There is a lot more in this chip but I like where it is right now. Nice temps and I  just have Ven X with a Noiseblocker fan for cooling.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have silly silly very silly question
> Does a Crunching Machine needs an Antivirus?
> Cheers.


Probably a good idea, but I don't.  Linux in particular there's no reason to install AV software; Windows its debatable.  But I don't have AV on my laptop anyways (it's old and slow) and I figure that if the laptop can do without, so can the systems that have only BOINC and are never touched.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 6, 2015)

Also, a reboot does not affect your Work Units. They remain and will restart, no problems. So, go ahead and reboot. It will help, in the end, to keep you virus free...Supposedly....at the very least, better protected!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2015)

I only run an AV (avg free) on my wife's pc because there have been several instances of trouble in the psst   actually she hasn't been as bad after a few debacles, some of which came from her idiot little brother that tried to DL crap and then try to deny it. (oh yeah, I'm stupid ) and I'm not convinced that avg free is any good since reading an article on AVs that showed it to be "eh"


And ironically enough, my main rig was lastly infected with something. With what, not sure since all scans picked up nothing, so I've no idea what hit me really. Still, I just run whatever Windows defender comes with it and that's that.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 6, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Also, a reboot *does not affect* your Work Units. They remain and will restart, no problems. So, go ahead and reboot. It will help, in the end, to keep you virus free...Supposedly....at the very least, better protected!


Well that is not entirely true. The CEP units have very long time between check points. You could lose 2-3 hours one these. The rest is only a matter of minutes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 6, 2015)

Update tuesday is only once a month.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2015)

I want to get a cheap WiFi adapter for one of my pcs, and I found one of *these* for $10 for sale on [H].  Any feedback on it? Newegg reviews seem decent enough, and it's pretty much a dedicated Cruncher, rarely gets any other use.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I want to get a cheap WiFi adapter for one of my pcs, and I found one of *these* for $10 for sale on [H].  Any feedback on it? Newegg reviews seem decent enough, and it's pretty much a dedicated Cruncher, rarely gets any other use.


Honestly, you can probably just go with whatever's cheap.  I'm using a motley collection of adapters--ranging from B to N, and from USB sticks like that to PCI to internal USB adapters looted from old desktops.  None are fabulous, but all work fine.

For what it's worth, I have a TP-Link one just like that (except without the external antenna) on the SR-2 system.  The range isn't great, but the antenna ought to help with that.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Honestly, you can probably just go with whatever's cheap.  I'm using a motley collection of adapters--ranging from B to N, and from USB sticks like that to PCI to internal USB adapters looted from old desktops.  None are fabulous, but all work fine.
> 
> For what it's worth, I have a TP-Link one just like that (except without the external antenna) on the SR-2 system.  The range isn't great, but the antenna ought to help with that.



It should work well for me then. The range I need is only about 6 feet (direct) and no walls between.  Just hate the idea of constant drop of connection. I think I'll go for it


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Probably a good idea, but I don't.  Linux in particular there's no reason to install AV software; Windows its debatable.  But I don't have AV on my laptop anyways (it's old and slow) and I figure that if the laptop can do without, so can the systems that have only BOINC and are never touched.


imo, if it's behind a router/firewall and all it's doing is crunching, it'd only be vulnerable to some kind of man-in-the-middle attack or from another PC on the network. I don't think it's worth running AV, certainly not anything realtime.

Worse case scenario, something malicious gets on it and you have to wipe/reinstall. If it's a dedicated cruncher, that shouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I want to get a cheap WiFi adapter for one of my pcs, and I found one of *these* for $10 for sale on [H].  Any feedback on it? Newegg reviews seem decent enough, and it's pretty much a dedicated Cruncher, rarely gets any other use.



I'd probably spend the extra $5 so when it inevitably fails you can get another one easily via warranty. If I know one thing about USB WiFi adapters on crunchers it's that they love to fail (especially now that it's going to be warming up).


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2015)

xvi said:


> imo, if it's behind a router/firewall and all it's doing is crunching, it'd only be vulnerable to some kind of man-in-the-middle attack or from another PC on the network. I don't think it's worth running AV, certainly not anything realtime.
> 
> Worse case scenario, something malicious gets on it and you have to wipe/reinstall. If it's a dedicated cruncher, that shouldn't be too big of a deal.


Exactly.  Given that it's never touched (except for HW failures or whatnot), updates are automatic, and it's behind a Cisco "enterprise" router (purchased from someone b/c the "firmware was too complicated") I don't see how they're at risk of much of anything.



manofthem said:


> It should work well for me then. The range I need is only about 6 feet (direct) and no walls between.  Just hate the idea of constant drop of connection. I think I'll go for it


Mine works just fine at a range of ~15ft with a couple of walls in the way, so you ought to be OK 
Is Ethernet not an option?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2015)

Someone said ethernet?


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2015)

Eeeahh. Wireless infrastructure to crunching machines seems cheaper than wired infrastructure. $20 for a tiny switch, $5 a cable, need more switches the more machines you have, cables get messy, etc..
Wireless, just set up an AP (or one machine with a bridged wifi adapter in ad-hoc mode). Should be able to pick up cheap used ones (a lot off fleabay maybe?). Easy.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2015)

xvi said:


> Eeeahh. Wireless infrastructure to crunching machines seems cheaper than wired infrastructure. $20 for a tiny switch, $5 a cable, need more switches the more machines you have, cables get messy, etc..
> Wireless, just set up an AP (or one machine with a bridged wifi adapter in ad-hoc mode). Should be able to pick up cheap used ones (a lot off fleabay maybe?). Easy.


'suppose I'm spoiled by my cheap parts.  $10 for a 16 port switch and any-length ethernet cables for $1 makes wired a very cheap choice (albeit messy).


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> 'suppose I'm spoiled by my cheap parts.  $10 for a 16 port switch and any-length ethernet cables for $1 makes wired a very cheap choice (albeit messy).


There was a recycler nearby, but they went under (and usually didn't get anything good). I miss my cheap parts!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Mine works just fine at a range of ~15ft with a couple of walls in the way, so you ought to be OK
> Is Ethernet not an option?



Ethernet is an option and is employed currently. Thing is, the cable stretches across the floor, and with little kids always playing, things fall, already has lol. Plus it doesn't look that pretty, for the wife.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Ethernet is an option and is employed currently. Thing is, the cable stretches across the floor, and with little kids always playing, things fall, already has lol. Plus it doesn't look that pretty, for the wife.


Understood, that would tend to be an issue.  I suppose it's nice that I have a roomate my age who won't mess with stuff and who doesn't care 

Wifi sounds like a much safer plan.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I'd probably spend the extra $5 so when it inevitably fails you can get another one easily via warranty. If I know one thing about USB WiFi adapters on crunchers it's that they love to fail (especially now that it's going to be warming up).



Thanks, was looking for this kind of info. I've never used a USB adapter and was unsure of their longevity.



[Ion] said:


> Understood, that would tend to be an issue.  I suppose it's nice that I have a roomate my age who won't mess with stuff and who doesn't care
> 
> Wifi sounds like a much safer plan.



Indeed so, appreciate the affable circumstance you enjoy now; it may not always be so easy going  I'm not complaining though


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 7, 2015)

Boy, picking a PSU is the biggest pain. I'm looking for the cheaper side, so about $80, and there is nothing really there. A 600w (50w more than now) is actually only $70, but then the 750w (What I wanted) is $90, and then the 850w gold with enough connectors for 3 GPUs is "only" $99 for the rest of today only. Not worth buying the 850, the 750 is disappointing since it was _just_ $84, but I might go for the 600w. OTOH I will probably have to wait 3-6 weeks for Gigabyte to RMA my GPU anyway. 

I'll probably end up waiting for a sale.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Well that is not entirely true. The CEP units have very long time between check points. You could lose 2-3 hours one these. The rest is only a matter of minutes.


OK, if you REALLY want to hone the toothpicks!! Why don't we go into a long and boring and confusing conversation about CEP Checkpoints. I'm pretty sure that will make the original post-er feel more at ease with the whole re-booting situation.

Sorry, my butt hurts.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> How come?


Because I am moving.

I am down to about 60% folding capacity now. Still have 6 cores to turn off. Nice thing is half my folding force is remote so no matter what I will have ppd. I am trying to leave them on as long as possible as I pack.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2015)

Speak of the devil (or networking, as the case may be) but the 16 port switch that runs a bunch of my crunchers seems to have died.  I'll buy a new one later this week, but in the mean time there will be a LOT of ethernet cable switching :/


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2015)

Alright, finally get a little bit of a chance to diagnose my HP Z600 with a Xeon X5570. Kept shutting itself off. Crunching in the office, it's hitting 81c on all cores in about 10 minutes of crunching (which just happens to be the thermal shutoff for these procs). Fan speed isn't ramping up at all, for some odd reason. Can change the "idle fan speed" in the BIOS to one of five or six different levels, sticking it second highest keeps CPU temps around 70c now.

Interestingly enough, changing the "idle fan speed" only changes the tach for the chassis fan sensor. Sure enough, CPU fan speed doesn't actually change. Just changes the two fans in the back and the one in front. No idea why it wouldn't ramp up the CPU fan (which sits at about 800-900 RPM). PWM signaling issue? Seems like failure would have it sit at 100%. Might try disconnecting PWM to see if it ramps up then. Halp?





[Ion] said:


> Speak of the devil (or networking, as the case may be) but the 16 port switch that runs a bunch of my crunchers seems to have died.  I'll buy a new one later this week, but in the mean time there will be a LOT of ethernet cable switching :/


Had one of mine half give out a little earlier (little gig switch wouldn't do more than 3-4Mbps in one direction on a gig link, did that on any port, but only to one computer). Maybe it's switch dyin' season.

On an unrelated note, this Intel Compute Stick looks interesting and it's set for pre-orders! Get one with Linux for even cheaper (MSRP $89, so I hear.)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 7, 2015)

The Split X2 lives  i3 3229Y 2c/4t is happily crunchinng at 50% load  temps are no more then 70C either.  Not to bad for an ultrabook


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2015)

xvi said:


> Alright, finally get a little bit of a chance to diagnose my HP Z600 with a Xeon X5570. Kept shutting itself off. Crunching in the office, it's hitting 81c on all cores in about 10 minutes of crunching (which just happens to be the thermal shutoff for these procs). Fan speed isn't ramping up at all, for some odd reason. Can change the "idle fan speed" in the BIOS to one of five or six different levels, sticking it second highest keeps CPU temps around 70c now.
> 
> Interestingly enough, changing the "idle fan speed" only changes the tach for the chassis fan sensor. Sure enough, CPU fan speed doesn't actually change. Just changes the two fans in the back and the one in front. No idea why it wouldn't ramp up the CPU fan (which sits at about 800-900 RPM). PWM signaling issue? Seems like failure would have it sit at 100%. Might try disconnecting PWM to see if it ramps up then. Halp?
> 
> ...


That's odd.  I'll check on my Z400s after class this evening, but I'm pretty sure that the fan speed ramps up as might make sense.  And given that two of them are stuffed into a small cabinet, they get pretty hot....upper 70s at load.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2015)

> Beta Test - Uncovering Genome Mysteries - v7.28 - Apr 7, 2015
> We are conductiong a beta test for Uncovering Genome Mysteries on both Linux and Windows. This update includes I/O changes which should improve performance.
> 
> Thanks,
> armstrdj



Get them while they're hot, I've managed about 85 of them


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2015)

I finally get some BETA's, 4 of them, and they are running under Kreij's account, not mine!! I may never get a Beta badge!!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 8, 2015)

As long as my SSD doesn't crash, WCG will be running at least 10-12 hours a day while I'm at work or asleep. Sadly even less when I'm on my days off though if only I had an extra rig then I could dedicate. That's for when I pay my own bills.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2015)

Sometimes it feels as though I have the WCG Forum, all to myself!!


----------



## xvi (Apr 8, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That's odd.  I'll check on my Z400s after class this evening, but I'm pretty sure that the fan speed ramps up as might make sense.  And given that two of them are stuffed into a small cabinet, they get pretty hot....upper 70s at load.


They don't thermal throttle either, which is annoying. Watching lm-sensors in Xubuntu, I unplugged the CPU fan and none of the tach readings dropped. It's actually not even monitoring CPU fan speed (not in the BIOS either, iirc). Might see if there are any BIOS updates. 

I have a few random AIOs and a LOT of zipties. I'll make something work if I have to.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> They don't thermal throttle either, which is annoying. Watching lm-sensors in Xubuntu, I unplugged the CPU fan and none of the tach readings dropped. It's actually not even monitoring CPU fan speed (not in the BIOS either, iirc). Might see if there are any BIOS updates.
> 
> I have a few random AIOs and a LOT of zipties. I'll make something work if I have to.


I checked on the Z400s I have and the CPU fans certainly seem to increase speed as temperatures go up.  Neither of the CPUs do the full turbo that they ought to do (which is odd, as the X5672s in Bucharest do, and at higher temperatures), but they still turbo a tad.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2015)

Tonight's catch: a Dell T5500 workstation with a pair of E5620s for $20.  No RAM or HDDs, but the case, an 850W 80+ Silver PSU, motherboard, heatsinks, plastic bits, etc.  Wiki says they have a full-load turbo speed of 2.53GHz, so I suspect that this system will do somewhere in the PPD range of a decently OC'ed Sandy i7 for about 12% of the cost (I have spare RAM and nearly a dozen of the old WD Raptor drives).


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Tonight's catch: a Dell T5500 workstation with a pair of E5620s for $20.


Damn I'm jealous, never see anything that cheap around here, people want top dollar always.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Did someone say cheap ethernet cables?

>I just shout at my supplier for a while an get a roll of cable with a bunch of "connector heads" for free once he gets annoyed[1].
The rest is "take out that knife and a pair of those pliers [?] for attaching connectors"

[1] which is normally "in about 40 seconds"


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2015)

Vinska said:


> Did someone say cheap ethernet cables?
> 
> >I just shout at my suppler for a while an get a roll of cable with a bunch of "connector heads" for free once he gets annoyed[1].
> The rest is "take out that knife and a pair of those pliers [?] for attaching connectors"
> ...


Ah, if you make your own cables then you're clearly the real man here 
But actually that's a pretty good idea.  Would mean that I wouldn't have to put up with cables that are too long and making a mess or too short and stretched across the floor.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yep, making up cables yourself is the only way to go! Hell, ya can get 1000 feet of cable and a hundred ends for under a $100 usually.......If ya shop around. 
With a 1000 feet of cable a person can keep oneself in cat cables for years. LOL


----------



## xvi (Apr 10, 2015)

*OS/O/GS/Bl/BlS/G/BrS/Br*
Easy. 

Unless you want/need very specific cable lengths, might as well just go for manufactured cables though.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2015)

Bratislava, the Dell T5500, is already at 5500 pts after slightly less than 24 hours.  I'm considering that money well spent


----------



## Toothless (Apr 10, 2015)

Seems like the crashing has stopped so nighttime crunching is a thing. Maybe even during the day except I'm having major issues trying to sleep.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> *OS/O/GS/Bl/BlS/G/BrS/Br*
> Easy.
> 
> Unless you want/need very specific cable lengths, might as well just go for manufactured cables though.




You do have a valid point there. I think the first time I purchased cable and ends was I needed a cable over 50' and well below 100' LOL

And of course I then proceeded to wire a pals heated shop for LAN parties......Well that pretty much used up the first 1000 feet of cat5 I purchased.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Boy, picking a PSU is the biggest pain. I'm looking for the cheaper side, so about $80, and there is nothing really there.


Someone's busy, so I'll point you to one that he'd normally recommend. It's not modular, but it's made by Seasonic: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013&Tpk=N82E16817207013


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Someone's busy, so I'll point you to one that he'd normally recommend. It's not modular, but it's made by Seasonic: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013&Tpk=N82E16817207013



Fantasy recommendation, very solid and reliable


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Fantasy recommendation, very solid and reliable



Hmm, a fantasy recommendation? You must have fantasies about other things that most people if your fantasizing about power supplies.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Fantasy recommendation, very solid and reliable


Matt's little girl's fantasy world strikes again!  That, or "mobile auto-fill strikes again."


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "mobile auto-fill strikes again."




 that is exactly what I was figuring but just had to give Matt some crap.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2015)

Got everything set up in BOINC:





I realized that the router I'm using for the second network lets me forward different external ports to internal ones; this means that I can have Karnten, Targoviste, Wien, and Bratislava all on the same IP but accessed via different external port numbers.  That and a new network switch finally means that everything can be monitored at once.

Also, 310 threads!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 10, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Got everything set up in BOINC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2015)

39 hosts, 310 threads.
woW


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, a fantasy recommendation? You must have fantasies about other things that most people if your fantasizing about power supplies.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Matt's little girl's fantasy world strikes again!  That, or "mobile auto-fill strikes again."





stinger608 said:


> that is exactly what I was figuring but just had to give Matt some crap.



Not sure if that was mobile-auto-fail or vodka-fail, likely a combo of the 2


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Wow





thebluebumblebee said:


> 39 hosts, 310 threads.
> woW


Yeah it's an unreasonably large collection of HW, particularly for a small-ish appartment.  And a drastically unbalanced one too.  Kiev alone has over 10% of the threads (32 of 310) and does about 10% of the PPD.  Paderborn, the SR-2, is the second fastest, followed by the 24c Opty, the pair of 16t Xeons, and so on.  All the way down the stack, including the HP i5s that I love so much, and lastly even the little Atom 

A ludicrous power bill I'm imposing on the university, too


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah it's an unreasonably large collection of HW, particularly for a small-ish appartment.  And a drastically unbalanced one too.  Kiev alone has over 10% of the threads (32 of 310) and does about 10% of the PPD.  Paderborn, the SR-2, is the second fastest, followed by the 24c Opty, the pair of 16t Xeons, and so on.  All the way down the stack, including the HP i5s that I love so much, and lastly even the little Atom
> 
> A ludicrous power bill I'm imposing on the university, too



Eh, feel no remorse... the university can pay the bill!  I'm sure they're not broke  keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Eh, feel no remorse... the university can pay the bill!  I'm sure they're not broke  keep it up!


I suspect that the uni gets better electric rates than individuals do, but I'd be surprised if it was less than 4kw (and given that there's 4 laptops + the Atom and everything else is real desktops, very likely a good bit more) so that's not cheap.  At regular consumer prices here (~9c/kWh) that's ~$9 a day


----------



## Nordic (Apr 11, 2015)

Watch as his university raises tuition by exactly $9 a day...

If your dorms are sizable, it is probably a drop in the bucket. What is 4kw in a 100kw university. Or maybe there is a concerned electrician or bean counter at the university trying to track you down. Who knows?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> Watch as his university raises tuition by exactly $9 a day...
> 
> If your dorms are sizable, it is probably a drop in the bucket. What is 4kw in a 100kw university. Or maybe there is a concerned electrician or bean counter at the university trying to track you down. Who knows?


Well, with something like 40k students + faculty, it's probably more than 100kW overall.  At least I'd suspect.
The fire marshall came by a few days ago and said that technically I wasn't allowed to have so many computers, but since it was all reasonably tidy and it wasn't for profit he'd overlook that.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, with something like 40k students + faculty, it's probably more than 100kW overall.  At least I'd suspect.
> The fire marshall came by a few days ago and said that technically I wasn't allowed to have so many computers, but since it was all reasonably tidy and it wasn't for profit he'd overlook that.


Hmmm, What was this Inspector's Name?


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 13, 2015)

Down for the count for awhile. Just some things going on with $ and moms Leukemia. Just fired Boinc on the home rig and back atter. One p.c. for now. May part out the xenons and hynix ram from the server to a team member for nadda. Free to a member that I trust that has been atter for awhile and can use it. P.m. for spec's on the hardware. Have to be able to use it after all. I will pay shipping.( North America only I'm afraid.) Thought about one of the challenges but if they don't work or help then............... I would give the whole server but man is it big and heavy. Who knows maybe something can be worked out. Just feels good to be back. Have to figure something out for energy consumption and the server is awesome for points but shes a hungry beast.
P.s. Hi team. Been awhile.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2015)

Tallencor said:


> Down for the count for awhile. Just some things going on with $ and moms Leukemia. Just fired Boinc on the home rig and back atter. One p.c. for now. May part out the xenons and hynix ram from the server to a team member for nadda. Free to a member that I trust that has been atter for awhile and can use it. P.m. for spec's on the hardware. Have to be able to use it after all. I will pay shipping.( North America only I'm afraid.) Thought about one of the challenges but if they don't work or help then............... I would give the whole server but man is it big and heavy. Who knows maybe something can be worked out. Just feels good to be back. Have to figure something out for energy consumption and the server is awesome for points but shes a hungry beast.
> P.s. Hi team. Been awhile.



Welcome back, sorry to hear about the difficult times. It's very understandable though as times often become very tough, and sometimes we have to make sure if our priorities. 

Don't be a stranger, hang out here for a while to maybe help ease or pass the time


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Matt. Seriously. Thanks.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 14, 2015)

@Tallencor - good to see you back and hope your mom gets better.  Leukemia is one area where they've made a lot of progress so stay positive buddy. 

If you're interested, here is the clinical trials database for Canada.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 14, 2015)

@Tallencor, stay strong, man!
We're with You
*bro-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

@Tallencor oh boy. I've had family members with cancer and there's not really much I have to say. We'll be with you though for the entire ride until your mom kicks leukemia's rear!
Remember, if things get tough there will always be a member or two online here to help you out.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2015)

I've had a weird thing happen lately on my main rig. Two times in the last 3-4 days I've gone to my pc, turned the monitor on, and the display is all messed up, like crazy lines; this morning before going to work checked the pc, and it happened, though I don't know when it happened. Reset fixes it and pc is fine afterward. Pc doesn't crash completely or bsod, and it appears to be running fine since output is normal.

It may be linked to recently starting back up with the cep2 wus, but I can't be sure since it seems to be video related, or so I think.  I just updated video driver tonight to 15.4b so I guess I'll see if it makes a difference.

Eh strange but I can live with it for now I guess, or at least til I get somewhere in the cep2 and then pull off it


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It may be linked to recently starting back up with the cep2 wus


I think CEP2 draws a bit more power than other projects. Any chance the PSU might be near its limit?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> and the display is all messed up, like crazy lines


Sounds like MS-Paint + a little girl to me.
Actually had one of my kids take an expansion slot cover and draw all over the screen.  Not good for the coating.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2015)

Going to idle my 4P server for awhile due to dealing with the electric bill and other expenses (taxes, etc...). 

Will bring it back up here and there for challenges and such- will put it on the* Kreij* memorial account when I do so my spot on the Pie will be up for grabs until after the summer.

If anyone is interested in running a 48 core system 24/7/365 for 20-22k ppd drop me a PM... I'll let it go for what I paid for it


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dang @Norton , that sucks that you have to look at selling that awesome system. 

Frigging uncle Sam!


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Dang @Norton , that sucks that you have to look at selling that awesome system.
> 
> Frigging uncle Sam!



Not really for sale- would consider getting it over to someone willing to run it 24/7/365 for what I paid for it that's all


----------



## Toothless (Apr 14, 2015)

So since I'm not at work (boss is on vacation) and being slow, my progress on WCG is equally slow. That, and with my SSD being dumb again, forcing me to spend the rest of the day job searching again so I can afford a new SSD as boot since the rest of my drives are all being used for documents and whatnot. 

I'm not selling my booty.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Going to idle my 4P server for awhile due to dealing with the electric bill and other expenses (taxes, etc...).
> 
> Will bring it back up here and there for challenges and such- will put it on the* Kreij* memorial account when I do so my spot on the Pie will be up for grabs until after the summer.
> 
> If anyone is interested in running a 48 core system 24/7/365 for 20-22k ppd drop me a PM... I'll let it go for what I paid for it


Sorry to hear that Captain! 
I'm surprised you're only pulling down just over 20k.  Kiev, w/ only 32c @ 2.3GHz is pulling down anywhere from 19k to 21k right now.
As much as I'd love to get another 4P, given that summer is rapidly approaching here in NC too it's not the right time for it 


stinger608 said:


> Dang @Norton , that sucks that you have to look at selling that awesome system.
> 
> Frigging uncle Sam!


We have to pay taxes if we want nice things 
Now, I have a very, very long list of how I'd rather my tax dollars be spent, but I certainly don't mind paying them


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> I think CEP2 draws a bit more power than other projects. Any chance the PSU might be near its limit?



Power wise, no.  It's an AX1200 and just touching 200w.  It runs fine all other times when gaming and pulling much more wattage; it ran fine for a long time while foldling on both these gpus and crunching on the cpu.

While the CPU OC has been rock solid for over a year, I am considering that the CPU OC might be slightly unstable with these CEP2.  (years ago during the CEP2 challenge, I had to drop the OC on my 2600k by 100mhz because it couldn't handle it, so I thinking a similar thing may be happening now).

Maybe it's like what @KieX said long ago 


KieX said:


> *Has anyone seen a thieving gremlin? Seriously, it comes in the night and steals my OC stability.*







thebluebumblebee said:


> Sounds like MS-Paint + a little girl to me.
> Actually had one of my kids take an expansion slot cover and draw all over the screen.  Not good for the coating.



It's weird because when the display is all funky, it's shifting lines, constantly changing, no static.  If my daughter can do that, I need her to give me a lesson   Sounds like your kids are pretty crafty though


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Speaking of OC stability
>got an OC'ed FX-8320
>rock solid, I spend weeks with no reboots[1] while doing various stuff that pushes the CPU to the limit

...except if I try to compile LibreOffice. In which case it has ~50% chance to cause my *graphics driver* to crash irrecoverably. Beats me why, or more importantly, how.

[1]until I reboot on purpose


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 14, 2015)

O/c is unstable boinc wonked out my system. Fine tuning today should be up in a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2015)

Vinska said:


> Speaking of OC stability
> >got an OC'ed FX-8320
> >rock solid, I spend weeks with no reboots[1] while doing various stuff that pushes the CPU to the limit
> 
> ...


Hah, weeks?  Budapest has been up for _months_ at this point 
But why are you trying to compile LibreOffice?  What's wrong with the version in Synaptic?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2015)

HP Z600 Workstation X5570 Quad Core 2.93Ghz Processor 4GB 160GB 10K DVDRW Dual DVI 650W Win 7 Pro *1 Year Warranty* for $450 Comes with one CPU but is a dual CPU system


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> What's wrong with the version in Synaptic?



What's synaptic?
And weeks because I sometimes want to load a new kernel.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2015)

Vinska said:


> What's synaptic?
> And weeks because I sometimes want to load a new kernel.


Synaptic Package Manager: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synaptic_(software)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Spoiler











again, what's this "synaptic" you speak of?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Going to idle my 4P server for awhile due to dealing with the electric bill and other expenses (taxes, etc...).
> 
> Will bring it back up here and there for challenges and such- will put it on the* Kreij* memorial account when I do so my spot on the Pie will be up for grabs until after the summer.
> 
> If anyone is interested in running a 48 core system 24/7/365 for 20-22k ppd drop me a PM... I'll let it go for what I paid for it


That sucks.  I know Kai is thinking about it to grab complete control of cherry pie for the next millennia, but he's on the fence due to summer being almost here.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Not really for sale- would consider getting it over to someone willing to run it 24/7/365 for what I paid for it that's all


If you wouldn't live in America I would take i

Note: WTF i have 2 ☆☆


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2015)

t_ski said:


> That sucks.  I know Kai is thinking about it to grab complete control of cherry pie for the next millennia, but he's on the fence due to summer being almost here.


Really, really tempting, I know 
On the other hand, for $100 I can get 5 more of the DP LGA1366 Xeons; to get them as fully working systems would be about $100 more.  So that would be $200 for what is likely somewhere between 40k and 50k PPD 
Bratislava is pulling down just under 9K PPD, which for $30 is a truly incredible accomplishment.  Time to acquire at least two more to be Krakow and Prague


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Really, really tempting,


You're not the only one
But as I said we live to far away otherwise I wouldn't think twice to have that Machine


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2015)

Power bill has doubled since last month, so it looks like I'm going to have to ramp down. Tried to give you brain pie, @twilyth, but even with an extra rig in the mix, you're hard to touch. 



Norton said:


> If anyone is interested in running a 48 core system


...aaaaannnnd now I don't want to ramp down. 


Vinska said:


> What's synaptic?


Not sure if being funny.


Vinska said:


> again, what's this "synaptic" you speak of?


Thought so.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Not really for sale- would consider getting it over to someone willing to run it 24/7/365 for what I paid for it that's all



Whats the wattage use @ the wall on that system?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2015)

WTF
too Many people are Shutting down Machines


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> WTF
> too Many people are Shutting down Machines


Happens every spring.  I'll be doing the same once I get to 3 million BOINC and 50 million F@H.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 14, 2015)

Crunching ......and building.




 



 

whoops wrong thread.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Whats the wattage use @ the wall on that system?



550w


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2015)

Touch high but not awful. Whats the max ambient temperature you think it'd survive?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2015)

How much would be pay 540W 24/7 per year paying 26.22€ kwh?

I know that I have asked this question before but I have forgotten the answer


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Going to idle my 4P server for awhile due to dealing with the electric bill and other expenses (taxes, etc...).
> 
> Will bring it back up here and there for challenges and such- will put it on the* Kreij* memorial account when I do so my spot on the Pie will be up for grabs until after the summer.
> 
> If anyone is interested in running a 48 core system 24/7/365 for 20-22k ppd drop me a PM... I'll let it go for what I paid for it


Dibs.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Touch high but not awful. Whats the max ambient temperature you think it'd survive?



Temps run in the low to mid 40's at room temp with the CM 212 coolers... you could probably go up to around 80F ambient w/o too much of an issue


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2015)

Norton Pm inbound


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How much would be pay 540W 24/7 per year paying 26.22€ kwh?
> 
> I know that I have asked this question before but I have forgotten the answer


~1200 Euros


----------



## Nordic (Apr 15, 2015)

In a few weeks my home rigs will be back online. My goal is 30 million.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 15, 2015)

Dont know if it has been mentioned before but clicking on a WCG Cruncher badge takes you nowhere just a broken link.

@Norton


----------



## xvi (Apr 15, 2015)

WCG's site appears to be down.


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Dont know if it has been mentioned before but clicking on a WCG Cruncher badge takes you nowhere just a broken link.
> 
> @Norton





xvi said:


> WCG's site appears to be down.
> 
> View attachment 64120



WCG site is doing some server upgrades or similar- the outages are expected to be short in duration.

There is an announcement in the WCG forum but I was tied up at work when I saw it so didn't have the chance to post about it


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm going to try to keep most of my rigs running.  It depends on the weather.  If it's not a brutally hot summer and I don't have to use a lot of a/c I should be able to do it.  I'm happy with temps around 79-80F since the a/c removes all of the humidity.  But if we get a brutal summer, I'll have to cut back.  I had a couple of electric bills over $700 last year.

@xvi - we'll try to keep your brain pie warm for you.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Whats the wattage use @ the wall on that system?



17,000 watts............Bhahahahaha


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2015)

Still trying to figure out what I'm doing.  *Ideally* I'll farm out three or four of the fastest ones (Kiev, Budapest, Bratislava, and Bucharest) to friends who are staying on campus and thus get free electricity.  That would be amazing, and then I can run Paderborn and perhaps an HP or two at home.  Certainly not going to be able to sustain full power, but even this would still work out pretty well.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 15, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> 17,000 watts............Bhahahahaha



Was thinking _1.21 gigawatts._

@Norton- Curiosity has me, can you PM me the number?


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Was thinking _1.21 gigawatts._
> 
> @Norton- Curiosity has me, can you PM me the number?



3/4 hp  

Anyone else have a crap load of extra wu's trapped in _*pending validation*_?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 15, 2015)

You guys out produce me on a good day, but wow do you guys use a lot of electricity. Only about $20-$40 of my electricity bill is from my crunching. It helps that I have the low price of 0.0877 kwh. I also have half my crunchers remote at family or friends houses. I fix or give them computers for free if they promise to keep in on 24/7. Only 2/4 keep them on 24/7 but I don't complain.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2015)

Electric rates in some places go up a few cents per kwh.  So it's not just the additional heat and cooling but the cost per kwh as well.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Was thinking _1.21 gigawatts._


 beat me to it


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, Free-DC seems to have collapsed:


> Wednesday April 15th. Database Server is down again. Just noticed when I woke up. Will see what is going on. Have to put this up to stop the webserver making thousands of calls to it and overloading. *EDIT* no power at all to mobo, looks like the PSU has given up. I'll see if I can find another


----------



## Toothless (Apr 15, 2015)

TPU to the rescue? I know we have loads of PSUs to catapult over there for them to use.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2015)

I've found a friend who is willing to host "two, or possibly three" of my regular mid-tower systems for the summer here at school.  So I suspect he'll get some of the dual-Xeon Quad + HT systems.  Either 32 or possibly 48t like that for ~18 or ~27k PPD.  I have two others who I suspect might be willing.  Ideally that way I can offer up the two Opty systems, since they're my fastest ones.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Great work, @[Ion]!


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I've found a friend who is willing to host "two, or possibly three" of my regular mid-tower systems for the summer here at school.  So I suspect he'll get some of the dual-Xeon Quad + HT systems.  Either 32 or possibly 48t like that for ~18 or ~27k PPD.  I have two others who I suspect might be willing.  Ideally that way I can offer up the two Opty systems, since they're my fastest ones.



Finding folks to host a system here and there really makes things easier on the power bill 

I have power in a lot of places that I can use w/o issues.... problem is I don't have an internet connection at any of them


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> I have power in a lot of places that I can use w/o issues.... problem is I don't have an internet connection at any of them



Use Team Viewer Bill! 

https://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> Finding folks to host a system here and there really makes things easier on the power bill
> 
> I have power in a lot of places that I can use w/o issues.... problem is I don't have an internet connection at any of them


Yeah that is a shame.  Fortunately, the rooms here at school all have a 20A breaker and Ethernet.  I figure if I supply a wireless router, a power strip, some ethernet cables and power cords, all he ought to have to do is plug in six cords or whatever and push the power buttons.  And the Dell T5500s are nearly silent and about 225W each, so it ought to not heat things up too badly.

Is it possible for you to set a long buffer (~8 days) and then tether through your phone once a week?



stinger608 said:


> Use Team Viewer Bill!
> 
> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx


How does he TeamViewer if there's no internet connection at the remote site?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 15, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Is it possible for you to set a long buffer (~8 days) and then tether through your phone once a week?



It definitely is. And I actually did that a few times when I had connection problems...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 15, 2015)

Seems as though my WCG tag is gone from my signature? It was there yesterday.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Seems as though my WCG tag is gone from my signature? It was there yesterday.


Yes this is because Free-DC exploded and they're done through that.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, Free-DC seems to have collapsed:


Why do we use FreeDC anyway?  Norton has been doing his own pie charts lately and isn't all of the other information available on boincstats?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Why do we use FreeDC anyway?  Norton has been doing his own pie charts lately and isn't all of the other information available on boincstats?


Well they are, just with a small delay (12 hours) but better than nothing http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Is it possible for you to set a long buffer (~8 days) and then tether through your phone once a week?



Somewhat possible.... I have a weak signal/low connection speed on my phone at the preferred sites and data charges would get pretty expensive REAL quick.  I do have my Xeon L5639 system on tethering atm and uploading work is pretty slow...



twilyth said:


> Why do we use FreeDC anyway?  Norton has been doing his own pie charts lately and isn't all of the other information available on boincstats?



I could switch to boincstats w/o too much of an issue for Pie posts, Milestones would be a little troublesome from that site but not impossible.

What do think about trying to switch from FreeDC to boincstats Team?
*note- will start a thread to discuss if there is a bunch of positive interest


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2015)

I thought boincstats updated immediately after the 12:00AM GMT update - you're saying that they don't update until much later in the day?  I'm confused.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> I could switch to boincstats w/o too much of an issue for Pie posts, Milestones would be a little troublesome from that site but not impossible.
> 
> What do think about trying to switch from FreeDC to boincstats Team?
> *note- will start a thread to discuss if there is a bunch of positive interest


FreeDC seems to be the best choice as long as they're operational but that seems to be a iffy proposition these days.  IIRC it's basically a one man operation and they don't seem to have the funding to keep things running.

Maybe we could ask boincstats to add support for milestones.

It just seems that hardware problems are a recurring issue with FreeDC.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I thought boincstats updated immediately after the 12:00AM GMT update - you're saying that they don't update until much later in the day?  I'm confused.


Sorry for the confusion. Bonicstats updates the daily points 12 hour before FreeDC. When FreeDC updates Boinicstats only partly updates (you can see the update for each member but it doesn't update the team list)


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Use Team Viewer Bill!
> 
> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx



I'm not sure you thought that one all the way through, buddy 



[Ion] said:


> Is it possible for you to set a long buffer (~8 days) and then tether through your phone once a week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A possible down-side to that is tasks not meeting their deadline, especially if they can't be uploaded in time.

Maybe if there was a way to dump the work to a removable drive and transfer it back and forth between the connected system and the non-connected one.


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I thought boincstats updated immediately after the 12:00AM GMT update - you're saying that they don't update until much later in the day?  I'm confused.



Boincstats uses different end points for their daily stats- calculation for the day is made at the midday update and the final update gets put towards tomorrow's daily stat. They do update everyone's _totals_ at around the same time as FreeDC.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Bonicstats updates the daily points 12 hour before FreeDC. When FreeDC updates Boinicstats only partly updates (you can see the update for each member but it doesn't update the team list)





Norton said:


> Boincstats uses different end points for their daily stats- calculation for the day is made at the midday update and the final update gets put towards tomorrow's daily stat. They do update everyone's _totals_ at around the same time as FreeDC.



Thanks guys.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 15, 2015)

I think that switching to bioncstats isn't a bad idea, but I just _like_ free-DC for some reason. I'd hate to see it go.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 15, 2015)

Ouch. I sent my newly ordered Rosewill Photon 750w PSU to my old address in Texas. Already delivered. 
I can't even buy it again for the same price, it was on sale for $20 off.

Simple but expensive mistake there.


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I think that switching to bioncstats isn't a bad idea, but I just _like_ free-DC for some reason. I'd hate to see it go.



FreeDC does a great job but it seems as if there's been more equipment issues lately than there were in the past. We'll take a closer look at other options and see what we can do.

Note- It would be awesome if someone here was able to setup our own stats- the WCG database should be able to be accessed but unfortunately I know nothing of how it works 

**UPDATE- FreeDC is back up!* 
http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?48470-Stats-site-and-hardware


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2015)

@bubbleawsome - call the carrier and they'll send someone out to retrieve it.  Well, normally that's what they do for a misdelivery but I can't see the harm in asking if you explain what happened.  I'm sure you're not the first person to do something like that.

@Norton - I looked into this at one time.  The problem is the fact that you have to keep you're own historical data.  IOW the XML stats just give you totals at the end of the run.  Then you have to keep track of the old data to update the daily, weekly, monthly, etc.

However, for someone who can program, all they'd really need to do is pull the records with our team code.  And really, the only purpose there would be to keep track of milestones.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> @bubbleawsome - call the carrier and they'll send someone out to retrieve it.  Well, normally that's what they do for a misdelivery but I can't see the harm in asking if you explain what happened.  I'm sure you're not the first person to do something like that.


I did ask UPS and they said they needed an intercept request from the shipper. Newegg tried but couldn't get to it in time. (1 business day)

There is a chance the person who gets it will call newegg and tell them the sales number on the package, which would be linked to my support ticket, but they'll probably either be confused or glad for the new PSU.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 15, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I did ask UPS and they said they needed an intercept request from the shipper. Newegg tried but couldn't get to it in time. (1 business day)
> 
> There is a chance the person who gets it will call newegg and tell them the sales number on the package, which would be linked to my support ticket, but they'll probably either be confused or glad for the new PSU.




thankyou for the house warming gift, it was a lovely surprise and  i was wondering who to thank.........lovin Texas btw.      (joke to cheer you up)


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2015)

Most people aren't going to know what to do with a raw psu.  What it really boils down to is if they'll make the effort to tell anyone about it.  Here's hoping that they do and they get someone who is at least competent.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 16, 2015)

After some stuff, newegg may be able to issue me a lost package claim! Erase everything bad I said about them from your mind! Maybe I didn't give them enough time.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2015)

Tonight's haul was another dual-E5620 Dell T5500.  I'll run it for about three week and then loan it out alongside the other one to the friend I was talking about earlier


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2015)

Sometimes you make me sick Kai


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2015)

So there's been talk today about switching from Free-DC to boincstats....  All I have to say is that I think posting, actually.... finding, the Milestones is going to be quite difficult.  As @twilyth and @Norton said, all we need is a cruncher/programmer to be able to figure this one out for us...

Wink, wink @Mindweaver  @FordGT90Concept


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Sometimes you make me sick Kai


 


manofthem said:


> So there's been talk today about switching from Free-DC to boincstats....  All I have to say is that I think posting, actually.... finding, the Milestones is going to be quite difficult.  As @twilyth and @Norton said, all we need is a cruncher/programmer to be able to figure this one out for us...
> 
> Wink, wink @Mindweaver  @FordGT90Concept


Programmer-in-training at your service, sir!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


>


...with jealousy, that is


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Programmer-in-training at your service, sir!



And a volunteer steps into the arena stage!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And a volunteer steps into the arena!


More like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hunger games arena for those that didn't watch the movies)
This arena can get dangerous.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Tonight's haul was another dual-E5620 Dell T5500.  I'll run it for about three week and then loan it out alongside the other one to the friend I was talking about earlier


Lord I wish gpu wus will come back, like tomorrow. I have enough gpus laying around here to mount a good defense.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2015)

t_ski said:


> ...with jealousy, that is


Hey, I have to pay for these things.  Prague and Bratislava each cost me $20 


manofthem said:


> And a volunteer steps into the arena!





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Lord I wish gpu wus will come back, like tomorrow. I have enough gpus laying around here to mount a good defense.


Yeah no kidding.  If they come out, I have space for dozens of nice PCIe GPUs.  ALthough I'd probably sell off some of the CPU-only ones to pay for them.

But how can you mount a defense from behind?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> But how can you mount a defense from behind?


 I wouldn't be behind then as I already have 10 or so  gpus then have been battle proven already LOL also I can sell some stuff of to get more if needed.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Hey, I have to pay for these things.  Prague and Bratislava each cost me $20


That's why it makes me sick


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So there's been talk today about switching from Free-DC to boincstats....  All I have to say is that I think posting, actually.... finding, the Milestones is going to be quite difficult.  As @twilyth and @Norton said, all we need is a cruncher/programmer to be able to figure this one out for us...
> 
> Wink, wink @Mindweaver  @FordGT90Concept




I think we need to talk.................Wink, wink, wink,wink.................@W1zzard into just buying FreeDC.


----------



## xvi (Apr 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Hey, I have to pay for these things. Prague and Bratislava each cost me $20


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> More like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yours was more accurate lol. Just edited my post to say stage since it matches the gifts posted better.



xvi said:


>



And this is perfect!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2015)

xvi said:


>







Prague is up and crunching! 
Given that it's functionally identical to Bratislava, it ought to do ~9k PPD


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 16, 2015)

anyone got a cheap LGA 1150 CPU? like a G1820? Looking for a low power cheap crunching machine. I found a H81 board for 35$! 

Thanks!


----------



## xvi (Apr 16, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> anyone got a cheap LGA 1150 CPU? like a G1820? Looking for a low power cheap crunching machine. I found a H81 board for 35$!


I'd suggest a Core i3 if you can swing it. Roughly the same power (1w extra TDP), but HT gives it a bit more grunt (~20-30%?)


[Ion] said:


>


As jealous as I am, respect where respect is due.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 16, 2015)

xvi said:


> I'd suggest a Core i3 if you can swing it. Roughly the same power (1w extra TDP), but HT gives it a bit more grunt (~20-30%?)
> 
> As jealous as I am, respect where respect is due.



yeah I know, it's just about budget. I have found some CPU like 55$ a G3220, but if I can pay less, that would be absolutely nice xD


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay guys, really bad news.

So I know a lot of you know of my SSD/chipset issue where my SSD just doesn't like my Z97 chipset, at all.

Well the crashes happen most when WCG is running, so I can't get anything done.

Like, 75% of the time when I run WCG, I come home to a "No operating system found" error and gotta reboot. (Do mind this is with nothing on or the same two programs in the background on.)

AS A RESULT! I'm going to save every dollar I can to get a new SSD in my rig so I can get to crunching again. I'm aiming for the MX100 256GB and if I can't reach that, then I'll have to find some cheaper 120-128GB drive for the OS/programs. And you can bet your dragon eggs that this rig will be TIMED for running WCG automatically when I'm at work and asleep, or just at work so I can sleep. I forgot which is what.

Also my coworker and I broke a window moving stuff today for work. Weeeeee.


----------



## xvi (Apr 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Okay guys, really bad news.
> 
> So I know a lot of you know of my SSD/chipset issue where my SSD just doesn't like my Z97 chipset, at all.
> 
> ...


Which SSD do you have?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> Which SSD do you have?


OCZ Petrol with the latest filmware it can take.


----------



## xvi (Apr 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> OCZ Petrol with the latest filmware it can take.


I had a compatibility issue with my M4 and my 990FX board. The firmware update utility couldn't even recognize the SSD. ASRock had added a separate SATA controller to add more SATA ports than the 990FX chipset supported. When I swapped it over to the ASRock controller, it started working great. I tried digging up some info on the Gigabyte board in your system specs, but can't tell if there's an extra SATA controller somewhere in there. Might work under the RAID controller, but it might not like having a single drive. Either option likely means reinstalling your OS, but it's a free potential solution.

Option two, you might be able to trade someone for a similar SSD that's a bit more compatible. Looks like that SSD uses an Indilinx Everest controller. Hmm. Pretty poor reviews, sadly.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> I had a compatibility issue with my M4 and my 990FX board. The firmware update utility couldn't even recognize the SSD. ASRock had added a separate SATA controller to add more SATA ports than the 990FX chipset supported. When I swapped it over to the ASRock controller, it started working great. I tried digging up some info on the Gigabyte board in your system specs, but can't tell if there's an extra SATA controller somewhere in there. Might work under the RAID controller, but it might not like having a single drive. Either option likely means reinstalling your OS, but it's a free potential solution.
> 
> Option two, you might be able to trade someone for a similar SSD that's a bit more compatible. Looks like that SSD uses an Indilinx Everest controller. Hmm. Pretty poor reviews, sadly.


I'll have to somehow back up the programs from the drive and then reinstall the OS to see what that does. Not sure who would be willing to trade drives though.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'll have to somehow back up the programs from the drive and then reinstall the OS to see what that does. Not sure who would be willing to trade drives though.



Those crucial drives look pretty good, bang for the buck wise, so try that out. Also there was a good deal on a Sammy drive, 850 Evo 256gb for under $100. If I had the cash, I'd buy one.  Plus if I had an extra drive I'd trade you, but I don't have a single extra drive at all, ssd or had. I hope you get one soon and get it sorted 

Edit: here it is, posted in the hot deals section earlier.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2015)

7.5k for Prague in its first day!  Looking good!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> After some stuff, newegg may be able to issue me a lost package claim! Erase everything bad I said about them from your mind! Maybe I didn't give them enough time.


You need someone who looks like they might belong to a drug cartel, to show up at that address and mention to them that there was a package wrongly delivered to that address.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

I am flatlining....what have i done or what should i do Guys ?




I shut down for a couple of hours yesterday, but the "flatness" started before then.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Those crucial drives look pretty good, bang for the buck wise, so try that out. Also there was a good deal on a Sammy drive, 850 Evo 256gb for under $100. If I had the cash, I'd buy one.  Plus if I had an extra drive I'd trade you, but I don't have a single extra drive at all, ssd or had. I hope you get one soon and get it sorted
> 
> Edit: here it is, posted in the hot deals section earlier.


If only I had the cash.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am flatlining....what have i done or what should i do Guys ?
> 
> I shut down for a couple of hours yesterday, but the "flatness" started before then.


Don't do anything, your system has peaked and wont produce anymore than that and will continue at maximum production leaving a flat line.
As long as it stays high it is all good.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Don't do anything, your system has peaked and wont produce anymore than that and will continue at maximum production leaving a flat line.
> As long as it stays high it is all good.




@Caring1  i will follow your advice Sir and do absolutely nothing all day.  
Thankyou.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 17, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Don't do anything, your system has peaked and wont produce anymore than that and will continue at maximum production leaving a flat line.
> As long as it stays high it is all good.


That is not the average but the total CAPS are showing. Take a look if your pending list is getting bigger.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 17, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> That is not the average but the total CAPS are showing. Take a look if your pending list is getting bigger.


Sorry, I just saw it is user total, not average he is looking at.
He can go to the Projects tab and click update for WCG to see if the figure changes.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> That is not the average but the total CAPS are showing. Take a look if your pending list is getting bigger.




There are many jobs pending, but i set a 4 day buffer i think.
My www is super jittery  at the moment, i have been getting 0.5 mbps ( d/l and u/l) frequently over the last couple of weeks so thought it prudent.
Maybe i am doing something wrong in my settings?
Tasks are running ok,  8 threads at 100% on task manager, everything rock solid.

@Caring1  projects shows   "communication deferred"  so my www IS the issue?

I have shut it down for the time being, ISP said it wont get fixed  before Sunday


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am flatlining....what have i done or what should i do Guys ?
> View attachment 64156
> I shut down for a couple of hours yesterday, but the "flatness" started before then.


Add more crunchers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Add more crunchers



i would like to, i cant work, so funds are tight especially with a couple of kids.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2015)

Sell the kids off for medical experiments (lame Monty Python reference)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2015)

Apparently I paused BOINC on the i3 though I don't remember doing so and never resumed it.  Didn't notice til tonight when its points were zero, should have been watching it more carefully.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 18, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> There are many jobs pending, but i set a 4 day buffer i think.
> 
> Tasks are running ok,  8 threads at 100% on task manager, everything rock solid.
> 
> I have shut it down for the time being, ISP said it wont get fixed  before Sunday



Let it run, you shouldn't run out of tasks and it will give you a boost in numbers when it does upload them all at once.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2015)

@Caring1  My net is back up to a glorious 6.7mbps today so we will see what happens.

I thought i would miss the motogp qualifying today because of my poor speed so at least one major panic has been relieved.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Caring1  My net is back up to a glorious 6.7mbps today so we will see what happens.
> 
> I thought i would miss the motogp today because of my poor speed so at least one major panic has been relieved.


If your network is bad, then I'd encourage not running the CEP2 WUs.  They're ~20-25mb each to upload, so that takes a LONG time on many connections.  FAAH might be another one to avoid; the WUs aren't particularly bad to upload (less than a mb each) but depending on your system they can finish really fast (sub-30 minutes often) so the cumulative effect is a fair amount.  Something that takes a while to run like MCM or UGM might be your best bet.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2015)

@Caring1 seems the problem is resolved, bloody internet, i hate it !    

 thanks folks.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2015)

Krakow, another dual-E5620, has joined Bratislava and Prague.  Now we're looking at ~25-28k PPD for $60 

Also, Hamburg, a uSFF Dell that I had going, went down in early March with a bad fan.  It's been reconstituted as an i3-3220


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 19, 2015)

just got the MSI H81M-P33 35$ and found a Pentium G3258 for 40$, I already have 2x 2gb of 1333 ram, I have old HDD, PSU.. WEll, making a small rig with this xD, will find a very small case, so I can maybe put also the HD6850, or without, but a hidden crunching rig in my house. Don't tell wife


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 19, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> just got the MSI H81M-P33 35$ and found a Pentium G3258 for 40$, I already have 2x 2gb of 1333 ram, I have old HDD, PSU.. WEll, making a small rig with this xD, will find a very small case, so I can maybe put also the HD6850, or without, but a hidden crunching rig in my house. Don't tell wife


Better leave the GPU in its box if your want to keep it real hidden (noise when folding)


----------



## FireFox (Apr 19, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Don't tell wife


Now i feel better Knowing that i am not the only one who hide Cruncher Machines around the House
but i dont understand how my Wife hasnt noticed these here


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 19, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Better leave the GPU in its box if your want to keep it real hidden (noise when folding)



yeah, well the 6850 is a Sapphire with custom cooling, should be not bad, In my basement it's fresh, but I'll see as it's also my backup GPU 




Knoxx29 said:


> Now i feel better Knowing that i am not the only one who hide Cruncher Machines around the House
> but i dont understand how my Wife hasnt noticed these here
> View attachment 64211



lol, If it was up to me, it would look like this, or I would have a cabinet, but I try keeping my money, wedding is getting close xD


----------



## xvi (Apr 20, 2015)

Got my FA@H 20y badge and with that, sig rig has completed its last workunit around 2 AM this morning. It's seeing consistently low temps for the first time in years. 99% sure my pump is about to give out, so it's probably a good thing. Rest now, weary cruncher.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2015)

Nasty thunderstorm rolled in this afternoon. I shut down one of the pcs when I got home for fear of the lightning. I think it's back up now 

I think the rest of the week is supposed to follow today's pattern; output may drop if so.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2015)

We got you covered


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> We got you covered



Oh I don't doubt it. You guys are throwing down points like nobody's business!  Temporarily turning off rigs just makes me haz a sad inside


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Temporarily turning off rigs just makes me haz a sad inside



We all know that feel fairly well, I believe.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Nasty thunderstorm rolled in this afternoon. I shut down one of the pcs when I got home for fear of the lightning. I think it's back up now
> 
> I think the rest of the week is supposed to follow today's pattern; output may drop if so.


I just got my internet back up(Damn you Comcast) after today's storms. Was using my phone for a hotspot until I got alerts about almost capping out my data plan.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I just got my internet back up(Damn you Comcast) after today's storms. Was using my phone for a hotspot until I got alerts about almost capping out my data plan.



We'll I have nothing positive to say about Comcast since they continually screw stuff up in my end, not to mention their crappy hardware seems to always fail.

But I heard the storms were nasty up north so I guess it was true. 

Also I've gotten those data alerts too, but it usually comes down to the wife over extending her usage, or her WiFi bring off, or something else from her end


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I just got my internet back up(Damn you Comcast) after today's storms. Was using my phone for a hotspot until I got alerts about almost capping out my data plan.


My WCG systems alone go through like 8GB of data a day; with my 10MB/month on the phone that wouldn't last very long


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> My WCG systems alone go through like 8GB of data a day; with my 10MB/month on the phone that wouldn't last very long



Only 10mb/month? Gotta be a typo no? O


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Only 10mb/month? Gotta be a typo no? O


Nope.  10MB.  It's a really cheap phone plan


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *We'll* I have nothing positive to say about Comcast since they continually screw stuff up *in* my end, not to mention their crappy hardware seems to always fail.
> 
> But I heard the storms were nasty up north so I guess it was true.
> 
> Also I've gotten those data alerts too, but it usually comes down to the wife over extending her usage, or her WiFi *bring* off, or something else from her end





manofthem said:


> Only 10mb/month? Gotta be a typo no? O


Matt knows typos


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Matt knows typos



It's the phone, it's the phone.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2015)

t_ski: cruncher by day, grammar vigilante by night!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 21, 2015)

My output dropped today because I did a little raytracing thing for a minecraft world. A massive resolution of 10240x5760 and 66MB PNG. To render 150 samples per pixel it took nine hours. I can usually manage a that in 10-15 minutes at 1080p. It's really clear though.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2015)

t_ski said:


> t_ski: cruncher by day, grammar vigilante by night!



Its funny because in reality life, I'm usually the one lending corrections, especially with the wife and in-laws whose first language isn't English. I used to be more obnoxious though when I was younger and had more energy; now I just have learned to accept the grammatically uninitiated, a few comments notwithstanding


----------



## Nordic (Apr 22, 2015)

I have home internet again. Over the following days my ppd will be ramping up.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have home internet again. Over the following days my ppd will be ramping up.


Mine, well, about the same as always...

Well, unless I dump crunching for Unkle K...BTW, I am still the only cruncher currently returning results in his name.

@Norton methinks I may quit at 100,000 for Unkle K, until a later time. I feel that is a decent first run in his honor and will add to it again, after I bolster my own standings for a bit.

So, I may not get in the Top 40, I will move up a little faster. I am still stuck in the 130's on this team! With just the Core2 and the P4 crunching in my name...it's moving _sloooooooowlllllllllyyyyyyy._


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Mine, well, about the same as always...
> 
> Well, unless I dump crunching for Unkle K...BTW,* I am still the only cruncher currently returning results in his name*.
> 
> @Norton methinks I may quit at 100,000 for Unkle K, until a later time. I feel that is a decent first run in his honor and will add to it again, after I bolster my own standings for a bit.



Oh really? Take a look near the bottom of the list 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=934613

I'm setting up a HDD with linux on my 2600k rig for sneeky since the drive in the rig he won in the Kreij thread took a dump- he should have it up and running for next week 

Thanks to you and everyone else who donated some time to Kreij


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2015)

@Arjai, @Norton: I guess it's time for me to join you guys for Kreij for a while. Hopefully by Friday I'll have one rig running for Kreij


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 22, 2015)

How do I go about changing the name I crunch for? I wouldn't mind donating points for a while.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> How do I go about changing the name I crunch for? I wouldn't mind donating points for a while.



In BOINC you have to remove project and re-add it with the other info, Kreij's account info.  You'll need to give @Norton a pm for the info


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> Oh really? Take a look near the bottom of the list
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=934613


Yea I did, TWO days ago.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 22, 2015)

How do you turn off the buffer? I need to empty it.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 22, 2015)

in the manager, go to the projects tab or w/e it's called, select WCG and hit the "don't accept new work" or something like that.

(sorry, haven't seen the BOINC manager GUI in a while, so can't remember the exact labels)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2015)

Not a huge change, but I got a free i7-950, so Targoviste has received a bit of an upgrade:





An i7-920 -> i7-950 isn't huge, but 400MHz more for free is OK I guess


----------



## twilyth (Apr 24, 2015)

Both of those chips suck a lot of juice, especially if you oc them.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Both of those chips suck a lot of juice, especially if you oc them.


It's a HP Minitower, so no OCing.  And yes, I do realize that it's not terribly efficient at this point.  Particularly in comparison to the Ivy i7s.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Both of those chips suck a lot of juice, especially if you oc them.





[Ion] said:


> It's a HP Minitower, so no OCing.  And yes, I do realize that it's not terribly efficient at this point.  Particularly in comparison to the Ivy i7s.



But with free power, who cares right?  haha, that's the way to go!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> But with free power, who cares right?  haha, that's the way to go!


Exactly 
Regrettably only two more weeks of that.  Still trying to find summer homes for my systems.  Not sure how it'll end up.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2015)

@Norton OK, looks like it may be Tuesday. I am gonna switch back to Crunching for me, for a little while. I hope that a 110,000 Points for unkle K will be enough of a first run, and that I won't be looked down upon for quitting for a bit.

It's totally selfish but, I really want to improve my personal standing. I am gonna move in a few months, and I am unsure whether my Farm will be full time.

As it is, with just two old computer's running, I am sure the points per watt are pretty bad. I will know more once I move, and get my wattage reader-thingy out of storage.

In the meantime, I want to help my standings. Please don't be offended. I will Crunch for Unkle K much more, just not at the moment, come Tuesday.

I am hoping to one day make Unkle K the Top Spotter on our Team. @twilyth has that spot now...But someday, Unkle K will have it. 

No offense T, But I have a goal.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Both of those chips suck a lot of juice, especially if you oc them.


You forget: Kai doesn't pay for electricity.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2015)

@t_ski - Thanks.  I'm just worried that he's going to start overloading circuits soon.  In my old apartment I only had 3 15amp circuits.  It was an old apartment but 2 bedrooms, so I'm guessing that a dorm suite can't have too many more.  Even here at home I have to move computers around to balance the circuits.  Right now I have them in 4 different rooms and I'm about to move one to a 5th room.



Arjai said:


> @Norton
> 
> I am hoping to one day make Unkle K the Top Spotter on our Team. @twilyth has that spot now...But someday, Unkle K will have it.
> 
> No offense T, But I have a goal.


@[Ion] and @gobuuku will probably pass me this year.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> You forget: Kai doesn't pay for electricity.


And isn't it great, too? 


twilyth said:


> @t_ski - Thanks.  I'm just worried that he's going to start overloading circuits soon.  In my old apartment I only had 3 15amp circuits.  It was an old apartment but 2 bedrooms, so I'm guessing that a dorm suite can't have too many more.  Even here at home I have to move computers around to balance the circuits.  Right now I have them in 4 different rooms and I'm about to move one to a 5th room.
> 
> 
> @[Ion] and @gobuuku will probably pass me this year.


So I have everything spread out across 3 20 amp circuits, which ought to be lots of power, given that there's very little else on them (like, basically nothing).  According to the breaker box, we have a 100A breaker for the entire apartment (IIRC) so I figure there's lots of headroom available


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2015)

Damn.  I think my entire house is 100amps which includes central a/c, washer/dryer, etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2015)

Has the WCG site collapsed for anyone else?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like it's offline.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 25, 2015)

Same here.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, hopefully they get it fixed pretty soon; I only have like a day or day and a half of work on most of my systems.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 25, 2015)

WCG is back up it seems.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> In BOINC you have to remove project and re-add it with the other info, Kreij's account info.  You'll need to give @Norton a pm for the info


Oh dear, it appears I've messed this up. I can not remove WCG from my BOINC manager. I do have the tpu_remembers_Kreij info though.
Any help?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Oh dear, it appears I've messed this up. I can not remove WCG from my BOINC manager. I do have the tpu_remembers_Kreij info though.
> Any help?



Unable to remove it? That'd odd, you should be able to without trouble. 

As an option, you could uninstall boinc, remove the boinc folder under program data, and then reinstall. Then add the project under with Kreij's info


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 26, 2015)

The option is grey'd out for WCG, but Einstein@Home is removable.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> The option is grey'd out for WCG, but Einstein@Home is removable.



Can't say really, I've never run multiple projects in BOINC. Sorry I'm no help. 



Edit:

In BOINC under advanced view, under Projects tab, if you click on wirldcommunitygrid, you can select Remove on the left side?

(sorry for the crude pic, mobile and out of town lol)


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 26, 2015)

No, that is the button that is grey'd out


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> No, that is the button that is grey'd out



Yeah, I'm lost then. Other than uninstalling and deleting, not sure what to do. But that route deletes all current work so you may not want to do that just yet.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 26, 2015)

Good news guys! I'm an asshole to myself! 

I forgot there was another week of this month so I was stressing over rent and stuff. Nope! I'm all good! I'm an idiot!

I have rent and whatnot ready to be paid on the 1st and now I'm saving up for an SSD for crunching stuff, because crashing isn't fun.

Bonus!




(Shadow of Mordor download)


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Good news guys! I'm an asshole to myself!



Great news now I can hit the casino,  I'll just pretend the 2 grand I have to pay in taxes is not do in a few days


----------



## Toothless (Apr 26, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Great news now I can hit the casino,  I'll just pretend the 2 grand I have to pay in taxes is not do in a few days


Next month I'll see about assisting in your casino raids.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2015)

OK, sumpti' Strange is happenin' 'round 'ere!!

Now, I's knows abouts that them Thermal throttin' things but,







Alls a sudden like!! Last night me hit the rebootin' thing and it be coming back to 100% agin'

But then this mornins' I see its back to doin' half agin'!! Now I may not know much but, 'dis ain't right!!

Temps be good even at 100% I has some room, I know, I know, I shoulda cleans it out. I's will, in good time. 

Nuttin' else be changin' WCG profile, same. Local Prefs, same. Only 'ting different is the day and this underclock!!

Whats up wit 'dat??


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not really sure what it can be, but a few years back, I once had a [brand new] laptop stuck on 200 MHz :V
You can probs imagine that booting took DNF


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, sumpti' Strange is happenin' 'round 'ere!!
> 
> Now, I's knows abouts that them Thermal throttin' things but,
> 
> ...


Can you try English next time please? 

What does CPU-Z report?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Good news guys! I'm an asshole to myself!


Welcome to adulthood.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, I cleaned out the Lappytop, or sorta, it wasn't Dirty.

But now, my USB2's stopped working, but the USB3, on the other side still does!

Also, for the last hour, or so, the CPU is at 100% and Temps are quite normal, if not a degree, or two, cooler since the light de-dusting.

So, aside from losing the USB's, for no reason, that I can think of, everything seems Hunky Dory! If I can still use that term! 

I will watch it, over the course of the day. See what happens.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Can you try English next time please?
> 
> What does CPU-Z report?


Nothing unusual, at the moment. If it goes South again, I will post the stuff CPUz throws up.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Arjai said:


> But now, my USB2's stopped working, but the USB3, on the other side still does!



Have seen this a million times on laptops I've been servicing. 99% of the time it means You either forgot to reconnect it after disassembling the laptop or accidentally disconnected it while reassembling.
This means, if You want to use the USB again, You'd need to disassemble it again, connect the USB back and then reassemble it. kappa.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2015)

Vinska said:


> Have seen this a million times on laptops I've been servicing. 99% of the time it means You either forgot to reconnect it after disassembling the laptop or accidentally disconnected it while reassembling.
> This means, if You want to use the USB again, You'd need to disassemble it again, connect the USB back and then reassemble it. kappa.


Yes, I figured as much. I will get around to it some time in the future. If I have to take it apart more than once a day, I wanna get paid!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, sumpti' Strange is happenin' 'round 'ere!!
> 
> Now, I's knows abouts that them Thermal throttin' things but,
> 
> ...


That's very odd.  If it's not thermal throttling one other thing it could be is lack of memory although with 8 gig, that doesn't seem likely.  However you can check to see if any wu's are listed as 'waiting to run.'  If so, check your memory allocation.  There is one for when the machine is idle and one for when it is running.  IIRC, the former is always set higher than the latter - at least that's how I have mine setup.  It's the only way that I can be sure the machine doesn't lag when I'm using it.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2015)

twilyth said:


> That's very odd.  If it's not thermal throttling one other thing it could be is lack of memory although with 8 gig, that doesn't seem likely.  However you can check to see if any wu's are listed as 'waiting to run.'  If so, check your memory allocation.  There is one for when the machine is idle and one for when it is running.  IIRC, the former is always set higher than the latter - at least that's how I have mine setup.  It's the only way that I can be sure the machine doesn't lag when I'm using it.


I was thinking of that earlier this morning, then you posted about memory allocations, above, and it got me thinking of memory again and the PrimoCache I installed a few days ago. I dropped it from using 3.3 GB to 1.5 GB and my CPU has been at 100% Since that and the minor cleaning.

So, more than likely, since that has been the only change to the computer, that it had to do with that program using a bit too much of my RAM. I am now at 65% Ram usage, instead of 75+%


----------



## xvi (Apr 27, 2015)

I know I was saying I'm going to be ramping down my WCG efforts, but I've got a new cruncher online. This one is actually for science. Well, the science of science. Rockchip rk3288 1.8GHz 4-core ARMv7 chip. I picked this thing up pretty much purely to enter in the Cruncher Efficiency Thread (not necessarily to try to beat all the x86 results, but more offer a point of comparison in both performance and efficiency to an ARMv7 proc). I'll have it lay down some numbers for a few days until I get a steady PPD and then I'll pull power numbers via USB power and via included 5v adapter (should help measure efficiency of the adapter).

I'm excited! 

Edit: CPU-z validation.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 27, 2015)

Just a small update, I think it may have been grey'ed out because I used the WCG-flavor BOINC installer.

EDIT: Looks like I am crunching again! It's a bit reluctant to download WUs, but it will have a totally clear connection overnight.
Anyone mind sharing that auto-upload utility again? I'm sure it's somewhere on my SSD, but I can't find it for the life of me.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Anyone mind sharing that auto-upload utility again?



Are you talking about @FordGT90Concept's *utility*? Works great!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Just a small update, I think it may have been grey'ed out because I used the WCG-flavor BOINC installer.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I am crunching again! It's a bit reluctant to download WUs, but it will have a totally clear connection overnight.
> Anyone mind sharing that auto-upload utility again? I'm sure it's somewhere on my SSD, but I can't find it for the life of me.


Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-wcg_config.106370/


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Are you talking about @FordGT90Concept's *utility*? Works great!





[Ion] said:


> Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-wcg_config.106370/


Yes, that is it. I'll make sure to put it in my BOINC area this time.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like I'm down for a bit guys. Came home to bsod and now cant get it to boot, I'm getting a code 55 which is no memory recognized. I've tried with 3 different sets but still no go. Pretty sure somethings up with the motherboard. Going to grab me G3258 just to make sure a didnt fry the memory controller on the chip. My past experience with Asus rma has not been great so I will just have to see how it goes.

Been wanting to go to a X99 set up anyway, now I have a good excuse for my wife.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2015)

I bought an Antec 1030 case today and I've already dropped by the wood shop this evening to drill out the HDD cages.  It now _ought_ to support a eATX board, at the expense of no 3.5" drives.  After stats tonight I'm going to see if I can fit the 24c Opty system into it.  If not, back to the wood shop tomorrow to remove some more metal until it works.


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 28, 2015)

BAD NEWS! A storm with sustained winds over 80mph ripped through my area Saturday afternoon. I have since been without power until about 30 minutes ago. It appears, so far at least, that my hardware survived. Unfortunately all of my crunchers and folders were down during this disaster.

The GOOD NEWS is that my family and my home are fine except for a few downed trees. Some of my neighbors didn't fare so well and I've spent the last 2 days helping my neighbors repair their homes and there's still much more work to be done.

Anyway I thought that I would share the events of the past couple days with my WCG Family.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2015)

Glad to hear everything is good with you and it's really nice that you're helping your neighbors.

I got hit by hurricane Sandy a couple of years ago and it was a real disaster for a lot of people here in New Jersey.  I had a huge oak tree come crashing into my yard from my neighbor's and they left me to clean up the mess.  It was at least a 60 foot tree and almost all of it landed in my yard.

Fortunately, I have the trees that are within striking distance of the house trimmed on a regular basis and the arborist cuts them so that the bulk of the weight is away from the house.  But still, with heavy winds, I could still have one come crashing through my roof and into the bedroom or living room.  That would really, really suck - especially if I got skewered.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Glad to hear everything is good with you and it's really nice that you're helping your neighbors.
> 
> I got hit by hurricane Sandy a couple of years ago and it was a real disaster for a lot of people here in New Jersey.  I had a huge oak tree come crashing into my yard from my neighbor's and they left me to clean up the mess.  It was at least a 60 foot tree and almost all of it landed in my yard.
> 
> Fortunately, I have the trees that are within striking distance of the house trimmed on a regular basis and the arborist cuts them so that the bulk of the weight is away from the house.  But still, with heavy winds, I could still have one come crashing through my roof and into the bedroom or living room.  That would really, really suck - especially if I got skewered.


To be fair, 60 feet of an oak tree is very, very nice firewood 
When our neighbor lost a few trees to a storm a few years ago my Dad was ecstatic at lots of free firewood within very easy reach


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2015)

No fireplace here unfortunately.  I've thought about getting one but it wouldn't be the old fashioned brick or stone type since it would probably put too much pressure on the floors.  So it would have to be a firebox plus metalwork chimney.  And from what I've read, those are even harder to maintain than the stone type.  I actually have a few cord of wood sitting in the back yard from other trees that had to be cut down that I've never used.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> BAD NEWS! A storm with sustained winds over 80mph ripped through my area Saturday afternoon. I have since been without power until about 30 minutes ago. It appears, so far at least, that my hardware survived. Unfortunately all of my crunchers and folders were down during this disaster.
> 
> The GOOD NEWS is that my family and my home are fine except for a few downed trees. Some of my neighbors didn't fare so well and I've spent the last 2 days helping my neighbors repair their homes and there's still much more work to be done.
> 
> Anyway I thought that I would share the events of the past couple days with my WCG Family.




Wow, glad you and your family are okay. That is the main thing bro. 

Even for Cheyenne 80+ is strong. We have sustained winds over 60 many times during the year and once in awhile will get them from 80 to 100. Not very often and hardly ever sustained at that speed.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, bad news is, the Supermicro board still doesn't fit into the Antec case.  It runs into the bottom of the 5.25" drive bay and won't line up properly on the mounts.  If Antec had put the backplate a quarter of an inch lower, it wouldn't have been a problem, but there we go.
It seems as though my options are either to remove the 5.25" bays entirely, which I suspect would seriously impact the structural integrity of the case, or try to cut off just the bottom, which would likely leave lots of sharp edges.  I'll see what tools they have in the morning and go from there.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, bad news is, the Supermicro board still doesn't fit into the Antec case.  It runs into the bottom of the 5.25" drive bay and won't line up properly on the mounts.  If Antec had put the backplate a quarter of an inch lower, it wouldn't have been a problem, but there we go.
> It seems as though my options are either to remove the 5.25" bays entirely, which I suspect would seriously impact the structural integrity of the case, or try to cut off just the bottom, which would likely leave lots of sharp edges.  I'll see what tools they have in the morning and go from there.


Use a manual sheet metal nibbler like this.  It will give your hands a good work out and you can file or tape the edges.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Use a manual sheet metal nibbler like this.  It will give your hands a good work out and you can file or tape the edges.


thanks--if they have one I'll do just that.  It's hard to tell the scale--how big is it?  Not a lot of space in the drive bays to work


----------



## Arjai (Apr 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> thanks--if they have one I'll do just that.  It's hard to tell the scale--how big is it?  Not a lot of space in the drive bays to work


It's a "Nibbler" so, not so big!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> thanks--if they have one I'll do just that.  It's hard to tell the scale--how big is it?  Not a lot of space in the drive bays to work


The manual ones are hand tools so they're all going to be about the same size but some probably work a little differently than others.  I got a cheap one from harbor freight that has a scissor-like nibbling jaw.  The one in the picture looks like it works differently.  

What I would do is cut in from the back at each corner and curl the metal out of the way rather than trying to cut it off completely.  But if you don't like that, you can cut in further than you need, cut off the excess and then curl the leftover bits back into position.

It's not elegant, but it should get the job done.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> BAD NEWS! A storm with sustained winds over 80mph ripped through my area Saturday afternoon. I have since been without power until about 30 minutes ago. It appears, so far at least, that my hardware survived. Unfortunately all of my crunchers and folders were down during this disaster.
> 
> The GOOD NEWS is that my family and my home are fine except for a few downed trees. Some of my neighbors didn't fare so well and I've spent the last 2 days helping my neighbors repair their homes and there's still much more work to be done.
> 
> Anyway I thought that I would share the events of the past couple days with my WCG Family.


For some reason, I started to picture T-Bob reliving the scene from Forest Gump where Lt. Dan is taunting God from the mast of the boat during the hurricane.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2015)

Two million WUs, good for spot #50 in the world:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 29, 2015)

@[Ion] based rapidly deployed GPU WUs were based


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2015)

Vinska said:


> @[Ion] based rapidly deployed GPU WUs were based


Well, yes, a lot of it was due to the GPU WUs, but I'm also doing about 10.5k WUs/day, so it's counting up pretty quick.

Also, I talked with the friend who had agreed to host some of my systems to see how many he was OK with, and he seems to have changed his mind.  He says he'll take "three or four" in his room, and then, with the understanding that they won't be as safe, as many as I want out in the main room.  So at the very least he'll get the 32c Opty, 24c Opty, dual X5672, and then we'll see.  The SFF HPs and the Dell T5500s are all pretty sturdy, so I suspect I'll set him up with the three T5500s and perhaps even a few of the HP i5s.  Even better than I had possibly imagined 
So, even with the summer hiatus, I might still end up close to 100k PPD overall


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats dude.  I assume he knows what the impact on the utility bill will be.  Also, will you be able to monitor and restart the systems if necessary?  If not, you might want to consider installing an auto-restart utility on the rigs so that they reboot themselves every couple of days.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Congrats dude.  I assume he knows what the impact on the utility bill will be.  Also, will you be able to monitor and restart the systems if necessary?  If not, you might want to consider installing an auto-restart utility on the rigs so that they reboot themselves every couple of days.


He's living in university housing over the summer (he too is taking summer classes, but his parents are two hours away vs the 40 minutes that mine are).  So, again, free electricity 

The auto-restart script is a good idea.  Not sure how to do it on the Linux ones, but the Windows ones is easy.  Although, they've also been rather remarkably stable (uptime of a couple months on some of them).
And as far as monitoring goes--I do intend to set up port forwarding so that I can RDC or SSH in to at least a couple of them.  And he said if I put a label on each with the hostname he's willing to unplug/replug them if there's an issue and I can tell him which is messed up.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2015)

I've done that in the past with X10 controllers but that tech is on the way out.  Anyway, I had a telephone controller that I could dial into, enter a code and it would turn off the appliance switch that had that code.  Wait a few seconds, and then turn it back on again.  It was a hard reboot but it generally worked.

Of course you had to invest in the controllers which worked on signals sent over the power lines.  That didn't always work if the transmitter and receiver weren't on the same circuit.  Plus it was prone to interference.  That's the problem I have now and why I'm trying to switch over zwave controllers.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah that's starting to seem like quite a lot of trouble.  As-is I can reuse all of the networking equipment I have (consumer-class routers and some 8/24 port switches) and just transfer things over.  This might not be the *optimal* situation, but it'll do.  Even if I end up losing one due to HW failure the first week it'll still be a far shot better than running nothing at all.  And particularly the HPs are really just very easy to repair, so I suspect I could drop by with spare bits and do just that


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 30, 2015)

since there is no GPU for WCG since a long time, my friends decides to make a F@H team for our french forum overcloqc, so I might put a core dedicated with my GPU for this team.


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2015)

Is it possible to connect a smartphone to a computer via USB, then share that smartphone's WiFi connection with the computer to connect to my WiFi that way? I may be bringing another computer online, but I have no more WiFi adapters. I have more ethernet cables but I really don't want to run any more cable. My carrier is running a deal on a phone for $14 and I've been eyeballing it. I will probably use my current phone to crunch WCG dedicated (what else to do with it??) and may as well use that to push some crappy boondoggled WiFi to the would-be additional cruncher rig if possible. The phone needs a power source, anyway.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2015)

hat said:


> Is it possible to connect a smartphone to a computer via USB, then share that smartphone's WiFi connection with the computer to connect to my WiFi that way? I may be bringing another computer online, but I have no more WiFi adapters. I have more ethernet cables but I really don't want to run any more cable. My carrier is running a deal on a phone for $14 and I've been eyeballing it. I will probably use my current phone to crunch WCG dedicated (what else to do with it??) and may as well use that to push some crappy boondoggled WiFi to the would-be additional cruncher rig if possible. The phone needs a power source, anyway.


Yes.  Android phones (since 4.0, I think) support native USB tethering.  I'd look up whatever model you have to see.  I don't know about iCrap or Windows Mobile though.  I tethered through my Droid to the SR-2 system for about two weeks until I got a USB WiFi adapter.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 30, 2015)

iOS doesn't do it without a jailbreak.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 30, 2015)

Windows phone tethers pretty easily.


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2015)

It's Android 4.1.2. Sounds like a perfect ghetto synergistic solution. The computer provides power to the phone, while the phone in turn provides an Internet connection to the computer, so they both can crunch.

The phone's worth about 400PPD I think. Better than sitting somewhere just rotting away! Nice cheap upgrade for me too on the phone side. I will lose 4G/LTE, which isn't too big of a deal for me anyway since I get by fine on 3G (I think the new phone has HSDPA connectivity anyway, which I have some experience with and it was pretty damn fast IMO), but everything else is better.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 30, 2015)

I would watch out. Some old usb ports don't mix with newer phones. I've seen a few burn out when constantly supplying galaxy tabs with power.
Probably pretty rare though.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2015)

hat said:


> It's Android 4.1.2. Sounds like a perfect ghetto synergistic solution. The computer provides power to the phone, while the phone in turn provides an Internet connection to the computer, so they both can crunch.


Should work just fine, but I'd test it out before I bought a new phone 
What OS is on the computer?  Windows 7 and later and Linux 3 and later (IIRC) work fine with the Android USB tether....not sure about older stuff


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2015)

Well, the phone in a ZTE Force. The computer isn't even together yet, I need RAM. It would be a dedicated cruncher, so I was thinking of loading it up with some flavor of Linux, since Linux seems to do better than Windows at crunching (at least older versions of Windows anyway). I don't know a lot about Linux, but I used Lubuntu before for crunching I believe.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2015)

hat said:


> Well, the phone in a ZTE Force. The computer isn't even together yet, I need RAM. It would be a dedicated cruncher, so I was thinking of loading it up with some flavor of Linux, since Linux seems to do better than Windows at crunching (at least older versions of Windows anyway). I don't know a lot about Linux, but I used Lubuntu before for crunching I believe.


Definitely Linux.  I'm getting far better PPD from it than Windows.  the dual-E5620s are outperforming the dual-X5672 despite being 900MHz slower and the Linux i5-2400 is doing like 50% better than the Windows ones 
Linux Mint is my preferred version--just make sure to switch to the gtk login screen because the HTML5 one sucks up far too much CPU


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 30, 2015)

hat said:


> It's Android 4.1.2. Sounds like a perfect ghetto synergistic solution. The computer provides power to the phone, while the phone in turn provides an Internet connection to the computer, so they both can crunch.
> 
> The phone's worth about 400PPD I think. Better than sitting somewhere just rotting away! Nice cheap upgrade for me too on the phone side. I will lose 4G/LTE, which isn't too big of a deal for me anyway since I get by fine on 3G (I think the new phone has HSDPA connectivity anyway, which I have some experience with and it was pretty damn fast IMO), but everything else is better.



could be nice sicne smatphone power consumption is low, you buy all those powerful phone with cracked screen, low price and make a crunching table, xD


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2015)

The FX8350 is down for the time being; the HDD seems to have mostly gone out some time since last night.  I think I have a spare 500GB so I can try and clone it over this evening after exams.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm thinking about resurrecting the SR2 board with the 2 5645 chips I retired.  One looked like it was running hot and fried the thermal paste so I'm going to put those chips in the SR2 with new paste and see what happens.

If I wanted to try out linux, which is the absolute easiest distro to use which will recognize the HD7xxx gpu?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I'm thinking about resurrecting the SR2 board with the 2 5645 chips I retired.  One looked like it was running hot and fried the thermal paste so I'm going to put those chips in the SR2 with new paste and see what happens.
> 
> If I wanted to try out linux, which is the absolute easiest distro to use which will recognize the HD7xxx gpu?


IMO Linux Mint is pretty much idiot-proof.  Now, not saying tha tyou're an idiot, but still, it just works.
What do you mean by 'recognize'?  IE, just *work* and give a display?  Basically anything--Mint included--will do that.  Hell, it even ought to have closed-source drivers available that'll let you play games if you want.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2015)

I've had problems in years past with Linux working with video cards.  I just want to be able to install, dl boinc and run.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2015)

I was browsing the stats at FDC and wanted to know how many TPU'ers are in the top 1000.  That's when I noticed that @Chicken Patty is currently our 23rd member of the top 1000 club, but he is exactly #1000 and most likely won't be by the end of the day.
On the bright side, @gobuuku has reached the top 100!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I've had problems in years past with Linux working with video cards.  I just want to be able to install, dl boinc and run.


This is my method with my linux installs using Ubuntu. Install, dl boinc and let it eat. I have used both nvidia and Amd gpu's and both work fine out of the box.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I've had problems in years past with Linux working with video cards.  I just want to be able to install, dl boinc and run.


I can't imagine you'll have an issue with that.  My 3770k is running Mint 17 IIRC with a Radeon X1600.


----------



## xvi (May 1, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> could be nice sicne smatphone power consumption is low, you buy all those powerful phone with cracked screen, low price and make a crunching table, xD


I'd bet you'd end up with an assortment of cats sleeping on them.


hat said:


> Is it possible to connect a smartphone to a computer via USB, then share that smartphone's WiFi connection with the computer to connect to my WiFi that way? I may be bringing another computer online, but I have no more WiFi adapters. I have more ethernet cables but I really don't want to run any more cable. My carrier is running a deal on a phone for $14 and I've been eyeballing it. I will probably use my current phone to crunch WCG dedicated (what else to do with it??) and may as well use that to push some crappy boondoggled WiFi to the would-be additional cruncher rig if possible. The phone needs a power source, anyway.


Not always. Some versions of Android will insist you disable WiFi before enabling the USB tether. I believe I was able to have both enabled when I was running CyanogenMod though.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2015)

Hey fellers, I'm going to try to hang around more in these WCG threads and throw out my share of nonsense. Lately I've been extremely busy and tired from work that I've been actually going to bed early-ish, and thus I've been around a little less. This is the latest I've been up lately, but that's soon to change as I'm heading to bed.  



[Ion] said:


> IMO Linux Mint is pretty much idiot-proof.



I gave Mint a try and had a hard time with it, but it's because I had zero familiarity with Linux whatsoever. I had to Google and youtube just to figure out how to install it (alongside my windows partition), and then more of that along with asking people here to figure out how to do other stuff.

I switched back because I was expecting a bigger boost of ppd, and when I didn't see the huge jump, I figured I'd stay with Windows.

That said, I'd like to give it another try one day and see if I can get the hang of it.


----------



## mstenholm (May 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was browsing the stats at FDC and wanted to know how many TPU'ers are in the top 1000.  That's when I noticed that @Chicken Patty is currently our 23rd member of the top 1000 club, but he is exactly #1000 and most likely won't be by the end of the day.
> On the bright side, @gobuuku has reached the top 100!


and in four days time I will be out of top 100


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I gave Mint a try and had a hard time with it, but it's because I had zero familiarity with Linux whatsoever. I had to Google and youtube just to figure out how to install it (alongside my windows partition), and then more of that along with asking people here to figure out how to do other stuff.
> 
> I switched back because I was expecting a bigger boost of ppd, and when I didn't see the huge jump, I figured I'd stay with Windows.
> 
> That said, I'd like to give it another try one day and see if I can get the hang of it.


Yeah, that pretty much describes where I'm at too. I don't really feel like learning a new operating system, especially one that depends so much on the command line.  Learning how to use android was pretty easy since it's pretty intuitive.  Linux - not so much.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, that pretty much describes where I'm at too. I don't really feel like learning a new operating system, especially one that depends so much on the command line.  Learning how to use android was pretty easy since it's pretty intuitive.  Linux - not so much.



It's actually pretty easy... like @ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> This is my method with my linux installs using Ubuntu. *Install, dl boinc and let it eat*. I have used both nvidia and Amd gpu's and both work fine out of the box.



The cool thing is once you have a Linux install setup you can pull it from one machine and drop it in another w/o too many issues (usually none).

If you're really interested I can load up an install on a HDD, test it for a week or so to make sure it runs ok, and send it to you. I haven't even checked my i7-970 and 2600k linux rigs once in the last 6 months- they just keep running (knocks wood)


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2015)

I appreciate that, but doesn't all that do is save me the install step?  If it's supposed to be easy to use, that shouldn't be an issue - or am I missing something?


----------



## Nordic (May 1, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> could be nice sicne smatphone power consumption is low, you buy all those powerful phone with cracked screen, low price and make a crunching table, xD


That is quite an idea. I wonder what the best phone for ppd/$/watt would be?

You could power them all with somethign like this too. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00475WJEY/?tag=tec06d-20

Hmm. 400 ppd for a mid range phone?


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2015)

Here are my 2 android devices - for what it's worth.






The 4 core is my phone but I have the max temp set to 41C so it doesn't run all of the time.  The 2 core is a small Galaxy tablet.  I guess either the 2 cores it has either are a lot faster or run more consistently.  I didn't change the default temp on the Galaxy.  I think that's 39C but I'm not positive.


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2015)

xvi said:


> I'd bet you'd end up with an assortment of cats sleeping on them.
> 
> Not always. Some versions of Android will insist you disable WiFi before enabling the USB tether. I believe I was able to have both enabled when I was running CyanogenMod though.


Interesting....that would seem to get in the way of Wifi->USB tether.  Now that you mention it, I'm pretty sure I have Cyanogen on my phone....pretty sure my Dad installed it back when it was his phone...


manofthem said:


> Hey fellers, I'm going to try to hang around more in these WCG threads and throw out my share of nonsense. Lately I've been extremely busy and tired from work that I've been actually going to bed early-ish, and thus I've been around a little less. This is the latest I've been up lately, but that's soon to change as I'm heading to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's an icon on the desktop that you can double-click to install and then just follow the wizard.  I would argue that the only challenging part (or possibly challenging part) is partitioning--butif you follow the default partitioning scheme it works pretty well unless you're trying to do something stupid (guity as charged!)

I've actually been quite impressed with the boost.  Here's Breslau, a stock-clocked 3770k running Linux Mint:




and here's Vorpommern, a slighly (3.9GHz) overclocked 3770k running Windows 7 x64:




Kaunas, the Linux i5-2400, vs Minsk/Warsaw/Steiermark/Rotterdam/Tirol/Wuerttemberg/etc show the same story 



mstenholm said:


> and in four days time I will be out of top 100


Want some help staying there?




twilyth said:


> Yeah, that pretty much describes where I'm at too. I don't really feel like learning a new operating system, especially one that depends so much on the command line.  Learning how to use android was pretty easy since it's pretty intuitive.  Linux - not so much.



That said, I'd like to give it another try one day and see if I can get the hang of it.[/QUOTE]
See, I like the challenge of Linux.  But IMO Mint and Ubuntu are basically as easy to use at this point as Android.  While there are still some things that I find easier to do in the terminal than not--opening ports for BOINC remote, using osme debugging tools for programming--you don't even need to open up bash if you don't want to.  Although IMO a competent shell is one of the great parts of Linux.  I guess it doesn't hurt that we've been taught how to use it (even if only barely) in class here


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I appreciate that, but doesn't all that do is save me the install step?  If it's supposed to be easy to use, that shouldn't be an issue - or am I missing something?


Not missing anything bud. Ubuntu works right out of the box. The only issues I have ever run into is with some wifi adapters. I now only use one certain wifi adapter with the linus rigs which can be had on ebay for around $10. Other then that all other hardware works without installing extra drivers and such. And I like the fact that I can just walk away from the rigs and bearly ever check them. I also turn the auto update checker off.


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2015)

My ppd have definitely been tanking since I moved over to doing mostly FAAH.  I used to be able to hit 40k plus on many days but now, 36k is a good day - except for those days that one rig uploads a bunch of work.  It's the only other machine I use the VPN on and it's constantly getting disconnected so it can be a day or more before I notice and reset the connection.


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2015)

twilyth said:


> My ppd have definitely been tanking since I moved over to doing mostly FAAH.  I used to be able to hit 40k plus on many days but now, 36k is a good day - except for those days that one rig uploads a bunch of work.  It's the only other machine I use the VPN on and it's constantly getting disconnected so it can be a day or more before I notice and reset the connection.


I've noticed that the PPD seems to be even more decisively different between Windows and Linux with the FAAH-Vina WUs.  The Xeon hexs are both down about 7-10% each (runnign 2008 R2 Enterprise), but I've also never seen 8.5k PPD out of a Sandy i7 before (Stuttgart, i7 2600k @ 4.5GHz running Mint 16) or 8k out of the FX8 (Riga, FX8350 @ 4.4GHz running Mint 15).  So I guess it's a mixed bag.


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2015)

OK.  Just fired up the SR2 with 2 5645's at 2.4 ghz.  It looks like it dl'ed almost all FAAH wu's and one CEP2.  So hopefully I'll be able to get the next 6-7 years of computer time I need for the 100 year badge.  Considering that the project is at 99% and is due to end in June I'm hoping I can get what I need in time.  Right now I have 118 threads so it should be about 3 days per year.

The chips seem to be running a little hot at about 65C but f*** it.  I want my badge. AND I WANT IT NOW - waaaahhhh!!!  I used some Noctua paste this time so hopefully that won't get fried too quickly.

BTW, does anyone know if there is a Sekerob chart that will tell me how close to the end we are on FAAH.  I know I shouldn't be stressing about this but . . .


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2015)

I think it was during last year's Mother's Day Challenge that I had an i5-3450 and i7-2600K(@4.2) running on Linux and an i7-2600K(@4.4) running on W7 that I got into the lower 20K's and I was running exclusively FAAH.  I was sure that Linux was much faster than Windows.  Latter, I selected additional projects and found no discernible difference between Linux and Windows. But I'm not the best at tracking results, and WCG makes apples to apple comparisons impossible.
Conclusion: Run what you're comfortable with.  Linux is great for "set and forget" because you don't have to worry about stealth Windows updates. (I did not use the command line for ANYTHING in Ubuntu and Mint, and for the longest time didn't even know how to access terminal)


twilyth said:


> Considering that the project is at 99% and is due to end in June


Sh....ish kebab.  I only have 3 years on that.  Deselected everything else to try to get my first Diamond badge.  That sure jumped all of a sudden.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2015)

Hell I am only at 26 years for Faah. Don't think a 100 year badge is in my future.


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I am only at 26 years for Faah. Don't think a 100 year badge is in my future.


Well, at least that's enough for your 20 year badge, and then there are still other projects 

Slowly climbing my way up there--a bit over 84 years, which I don't suspect will ultimately be fast enough


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, at least that's enough for your 20 year badge, and then there are still other projects
> 
> Slowly climbing my way up there--a bit over 84 years, which I don't suspect will ultimately be fast enough


I have my 50 year badge coming for MCM in the next few days. OET will take forever as it seems they don't like sending me many wu's for it.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have my 50 year badge coming for MCM in the next few days. OET will take forever as it seems they don't like sending me many wu's for it.


You know, it's much easier to pursue a particular badge if you set WCG to only send you that 
Although obviously this means you only get progress on that one, I think it's more exciting to pursue one at a time so I can see the change.

Congrats on the impending 50 year in MCM!


----------



## xvi (May 2, 2015)

james888 said:


> That is quite an idea. I wonder what the best phone for ppd/$/watt would be?
> 
> You could power them all with somethign like this too. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00475WJEY/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Hmm. 400 ppd for a mid range phone?


Now that it's finally starting to level off, I'm seeing about 500-650 PPD out of my $90 eBay Quad-core 1.8GHz ARMv7-powered media center device. It's lower than I expected, so I'll see if I can do some tweaking (I suspect throttling or power saving is messing with me). I'll be collecting power figures tonight too.


----------



## twilyth (May 2, 2015)

That would be good info to have.  You might be able to look at the log to see when/if it's pausing or throttling.  You might have to reset the log level though.  I checked client messages under the log (on my phone) and it seems to generate a message everytime it suspends computation and gives you a msg about why.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2015)

Well, the 2P Opty has also seemed to suffer a HDD failure.  I woke up this morning to it unresponsive, and upon attempting to reboot it couldn't find grub.  Trying to clone the HDD failed with a "disk has errors" message.  I'm recreating a Linux Mint drive and I'll try reinstalling on a spae WD Raptor in a few


----------



## 4x4n (May 2, 2015)

Back up and running again  

Replaced the Gene with a MSI Z97M, really a nice board and easy to set up. Now I'll have to see if Asus will treat me right.


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the 2P Opty has also seemed to suffer a HDD failure.  I woke up this morning to it unresponsive, and upon attempting to reboot it couldn't find grub.  Trying to clone the HDD failed with a "disk has errors" message.  I'm recreating a Linux Mint drive and I'll try reinstalling on a spae WD Raptor in a few



At least the HDD failures happened while you were there and not after you left for break


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2015)

Okay, I have something weird going on that affects only one of my systems.  On that system, I bumped the buffer size higher and it downloaded accordingly.  Checked on it latter and now it _seems_ to be downloading WU's as one finishes.  
Edit: Nothing in the buffer.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2015)

I'm running out of work on my rigs now also... no word from anyone at WCG but the forum is full of unanswered questions about this  

Wondering if the unknown database updating issue that's affected the stats is related to this?


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2015)

Sorry for the double post... just trying to move the discussion over to this thread...



Heaven7 said:


> No problems here... wonder what's going on?



@Heaven7 - check your _event log_ and see what it says when you try to update the rig

*** EDIT ***

Checked my WCG account- received only a single wu in the last *10 hrs!!!*


----------



## Heaven7 (May 3, 2015)

This is what the log says - how can I update the rig?


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> This is what the log says - how can I update the rig?



Click on _Update _on the _Projects_ tab....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2015)

This reminds me of the assignment server problems that F@H has.  One of my systems is out of work, but 2 others are completely full.


----------



## Deelron (May 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> @Heaven7 - check your _event log_ and see what it says when you try to update the rig
> 
> *** EDIT ***
> 
> Checked my WCG account- received only a single wu in the last *10 hrs!!!*



Same deal here, no new tasks for me from more then 7 hours ago, according to the event log.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Click on _Update _on the _Projects_ tab....


It says "Communication deferred", 2 minutes to wait. OK, now it says "Scheduler request pending", then "Communication deferred" again. Tasks are still running


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> It says "Communication deferred", 2 minutes to wait. OK, now it says "Scheduler request pending", then "Communication deferred" again. Tasks are still running



Let the timer run out (2 minutes iirc) and update again, then check the event log.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 3, 2015)

Aha! Looks like there IS something wrong now:


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2015)

After the OET and UGM dried out, I switched to FAAH earlier today and filled up on WUs, but now the buffers are drying up again.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 3, 2015)

What's with the "Tasks are committed to other platforms" message? 
EDIT: There are still about 30 WU's ready to start (MCM and faah only), I'll check back in the morning. Hope things get fixed soon...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This reminds me of the assignment server problems that F@H has.  One of my systems is out of work, but *2 others are completely full.*


No, no they're not.  They are not getting new work either.
As @BUCK NASTY once said, "Good time to clean the systems out."


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> As @BUCK NASTY once said, "Good time to clean the systems out."



Or in my case, good time to get some unabashed gaming in...and likely strike up a little folding


----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2015)

This is why I keep the max queue of 10 days.  But I have noticed that on at least one machine, it goes through several days worth of work in a day or two.  But that rig does have connection issues so that might be why.  The server doesn't see it for a couple of days and doesn't realize that it's actually been crunching away - which is really sort of dumb since it does end up returning all of the work it was given w/in the time allowed.


----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2015)

It's not looking good gents





And no updates from any of the staff on the WCG site either.  I wonder if they got nuked.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's not looking good gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw your post over there on the WCG forums.  It really would be nice to get some sort of update.  I keep checking that thread over there looking for some info but just more of the same so far.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 4, 2015)

Ah crap. I saw my ppd go to 0, so I readded the project. I have wiped my buffer. 
Should have checked the thread


----------



## Nordic (May 4, 2015)

Times like this is why I have a 5 day buffer. My i5's still go through it in 2 days though no matter how much disc space I allocate.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

I keep telling myself that my buffer of .2 days just doesn't cut it. My i3 is the only thing with a few more WUs, both i7s are dry. 

Anybody else completely dry too?


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 4, 2015)

Yeah. 
I blame age of ultron for making all the WCG geeks skip out over the weekend.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2015)

Wonder what's going on--between the no work and the no updates on Free-DC, I wonder if WCG if has suffered some major issues.  An announcement would have been nice....


----------



## FireFox (May 4, 2015)

At the end if WCG is not sending works I won't complain because in that case my Machines will have a deserved Brake.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2015)

WCG is coming back online!

Check your rigs folks, wu's should be flowing again.

I'm on my phone atm, can someone post the links from the WCG site explaining what happened?


----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2015)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38005_lastpage,yes#lastpost

Here is a digest of Uplinger's posts

1, 
Greetings everyone,

I am currently looking into why this has happened. But work is currently being loaded back into the grid as we speak for CEP2, FAHV, MCM1, and UGM. We only load 4 at a time, and OET1 is 5th on the list. It will get work loaded shortly. While the first 4 projects are getting work loaded, members may still get no work available as it is trying to keep up with the demand.

Thanks,
-Uplinger

2.  
Yes we should have monitoring for this. We do have monitoring setup for many of the scenarios that happen. In this case the feeder went completely dry, the monitors we have in place test to make sure that the feeder isn't clogged with all resends (an indication that there is a work unit issue or science application issue). So, my main task today will be to update that monitoring to include projects that are completely empty.

Thanks,
-Uplinger

3. 
I have just forced the script that creates those reports to run. They should get updated files soon.

Thanks,
-Uplinger


----------



## Caring1 (May 4, 2015)

I've got WU's downloading, but very slowly, kb's/sec.
Hopefully they will speed up soon.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I've got WU's downloading, but very slowly, kb's/sec.
> Hopefully they will speed up soon.



Yes, very slow downloads right now; I guess they're getting hammered right now.  Seems like it's getting ironed out and soon will be flowing nicely again 


edit:

Further info from Uplinger



> Greetings,
> 
> We are extremely sorry about the work unit outage that occurred this weekend. My initial investigation shows that a the scripts that push the workunits into the database was stuck with an illegal lock file. It appears that the lock file was illegal because both servers that attempt to load work happened to create it within the same time. This has been the same mechanism we have used for many years without issue.
> 
> ...





Edit 2: 11am EST and I have some work downloaded to my main rig, finally. Took nearly 2 hrs to get wus dl'd. My 4790 only have 5 wus running, and it's trying to dl more work but still waiting.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the updates @manofthem and @twilyth ! 

Looks like we'll get our stats back from FreeDC soon also.... most likely for the midday update. I would expect really strange #'s for a day or two.


----------



## Arjai (May 4, 2015)

OK, got CPUZ for Karen, an E6600 Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz 65W. 

Looked up the Gigabyte board and CPU list. Found that the E8600 Core 2 Duo, 3.33GHz 65w, is on the list.

Went to E-Bay, found one for $24. Checked the Bank account, and hit BUY NOW!!

In about 11 days, Karen will be pumping more numbers!! at almost 1 full GHz faster!! All that, for 24 bucks. 

Me likey.


----------



## peche (May 4, 2015)

knoxx told me yesterday about this tasks issues that everyone is having, but my 2 i7's still having tasks to do, take a look:
Norad, my first cruncher:




Norad II the new cruncher:








the second one work like a cheetah on cocaine, no stops ever...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

Something's not right.  I see WU's pop up in Transfers, they look like they're DL'ing, but nothing's showing up in Tasks.  Event log looks like everything's okay.  I'm about to run out of work.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Something's not right.  I see WU's pop up in Transfers, they look like they're DL'ing, but nothing's showing up in Tasks.  Event log looks like everything's okay.  I'm about to run out of work.


Only on one computer or across the board?  As you can see from the Deadlines here, mine has been pulling down WUs every few minutes all morning (and into the afternoon, now):






Can you try restarting BOINC or Windows?


----------



## peche (May 4, 2015)

is there more people having troubles with work loads?

Regards


----------



## Heaven7 (May 4, 2015)

BOINCStats seems to be working again! Yay!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Only on one computer or across the board?


I only watched it happen on one system, but my other systems don't have the WU's that they should either.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

Any idea what this means?


> 5/4/2015 12:06:16 PM | World Community Grid | Not requesting tasks: don't need


I seem to be DL'ing WU's one at a time as I finish one.  Only on this one system.  Buffer set to .5/.5


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Any idea what this means?
> 
> I seem to be DL'ing WU's one at a time as I finish one.  Only on this one system.  Buffer set to .5/.5


Yeah, that means that the buffer is filled with as many tasks as it needs based on your settings, so it isn't asking the scheduler for any more.

I took the Opty setup down for about half an hour and gave it a good dusting.  It's still running a bit warm, but I think it's better now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that means that the buffer is filled with as many tasks as it needs based on your settings, so it isn't asking the scheduler for any more.
> 
> I took the Opty setup down for about half an hour and gave it a good dusting.  It's still running a bit warm, but I think it's better now.


But I should have a day's worth of work in the queue.  I have NONE.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

Somehow, I had selected "Show Active Tasks" under the Tasks tab.  Everything's okay.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

Just another little headsup:

*World Community Grid: Firmware Upgrade: Tuesday, May 5, 2015 at 14:00:00 UTC*


> Firmware Upgrade: Tuesday, May 5, 2015 at 14:00:00 UTC
> 
> 4 May 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2015)

My phone doesn't seem to have any tasks and 17 are waiting to upload.  I guess these devices get the lowest priority.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Somehow, I had selected "Show Active Tasks" under the Tasks tab.  Everything's okay.



 I've done that before   



manofthem said:


> Just another little headsup:
> 
> *World Community Grid: Firmware Upgrade: Tuesday, May 5, 2015 at 14:00:00 UTC*



Thanks for the update!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

FDC has updated


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2015)

All pcs seem to be back to normal, happy about that  another lesson as to why a slightly larger buffer would be warranted, so I'm actually going to increase the buffers on these machines.


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> All pcs seem to be back to normal, happy about that  another lesson as to why a slightly larger buffer would be warranted, so I'm actually going to increase the buffers on these machines.


The issue is, IIRC the schedulers will only hand out either 25 or 35 WUs per thread that your system presents.  I think it's 25, which means that all of the i5s will only get 100 WUs at a time.  For the CEP2 WUs, that's fine: they take eight or ten or even twelve hours each, so that'll last a very long time.  But the FAAH WUs finish up in less than an hour, so the 25 WUs/thread lasts less than a day :/


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The issue is, IIRC the schedulers will only hand out either 25 or 35 WUs per thread that your system presents.  I think it's 25, which means that all of the i5s will only get 100 WUs at a time.  For the CEP2 WUs, that's fine: they take eight or ten or even twelve hours each, so that'll last a very long time.  But the FAAH WUs finish up in less than an hour, so the 25 WUs/thread lasts less than a day :/



Indeed those faah ones fly. I'm not running those currently so it's a no-bother for me, but yeah...  Still, I'm increasing the buffer to 1 day. Running OET and CEP2 mainly so it ought to play nicely.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The issue is, IIRC the schedulers will only hand out either 25 or 35 WUs per thread that your system presents.  I think it's 25, which means that all of the i5s will only get 100 WUs at a time.  For the CEP2 WUs, that's fine: they take eight or ten or even twelve hours each, so that'll last a very long time.  But the FAAH WUs finish up in less than an hour, so the 25 WUs/thread lasts less than a day :/


So then setting the buffer in days is basically meaningless.  That explains a lot, like why i have less than 300 wu's for a 32 thread machine.


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> So then setting the buffer in days is basically meaningless.  That explains a lot, like why i have less than 300 wu's for a 32 thread machine.


You should see more than that--my 32C Opty, which probably doesn't have the same per thread performance of your dual-SB-E,  has about 1000 WUs downloaded right now.  Which works out to right about 30/core.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> You should see more than that--my 32C Opty, which probably doesn't have the same per thread performance of your dual-SB-E,  has about 1000 WUs downloaded right now.  Which works out to right about 30/core.


Well, it might be a bug with boinctasks.  That's reporting that only 8 threads are running but when I check the machine, BOINC says that all of the threads are busy.

Also, the total number of waiting faah wu's for the 8 thread machines is about the same so, now I'm thinking bug.


----------



## xvi (May 5, 2015)

If FAAH is ending, will Android ARM devices have work to do? I don't think I've seen any other WUs run on my phone or media center.

Edit: Should have googled it first. Looks like OET has ARM WUs. Not sure why I haven't seen 'em yet though.

Edit 2: Device profiles for ALL my crunchers got set to the "School" preset which I was using for machines that I wanted FA@H-only. Figures.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2015)

>FAAH is ending

Damn it looks like I'm going to miss a 50-diamond FAAH badge by a small margin B|


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2015)

Vinska said:


> >FAAH is ending
> 
> Damn it looks like I'm going to miss a 50-diamond FAAH badge by a small margin B|


IIRC we have a couple more weeks of it left.  But not enough.  I'm almost certainly just barely going to miss my 100 year badge in it


----------



## twilyth (May 7, 2015)

Something I figured out yesterday that may be of help for those of you looking to make your next-level faah badge - If you don't set your profiles up so that your machines only take wu's from faah, you're going to get wu's from other projects and you're not going to make as much progress as you might like to.

I realized this yesterday when I checked boinctasks and saw some UGM and MCM projects trying to slither their way into my queues.  Nuh uh, we'll be having none of that.

Also, check your android devices.  My phone has been waiting a few days now to upload and get new work but even once the WCG issue was fixed, the completed wu's were just sitting there waiting to upload.

I had to toggle between run and suspend a couple of times to get them pushed out and get new work.  And as you might expect, everything I sent back was past the deadline so I'm out about a day's work on the phone.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Something I figured out yesterday that may be of help for those of you looking to make your next-level faah badge - If you don't set your profiles up so that your machines only take wu's from faah, you're going to get wu's from other projects and you're not going to make as much progress as you might like to.


Something I also found out the hard way about the same time as you, so it seems.  I was very surprised that I had to deselect "_If there is no work available for the project(s) I have selected above, please send me work from another project_" to keep from getting other project work when only FAAH was selected.
I needed 711 days when I switched everything on the first of the month.  Down to 601.  And by tomorrow, I should be slicing off 30 days per day.


twilyth said:


> My ppd have definitely been tanking since I moved over to doing mostly FAAH.  I used to be able to hit 40k plus on many days but now, 36k is a good day - except for those days that one rig uploads a bunch of work.  It's the only other machine I use the VPN on and it's constantly getting disconnected so it can be a day or more before I notice and reset the connection.





[Ion] said:


> *I've noticed that the PPD seems to be even more decisively different between Windows and Linux with the FAAH-Vina WUs.*  The Xeon hexs are both down about 7-10% each (runnign 2008 R2 Enterprise), but I've also never seen 8.5k PPD out of a Sandy i7 before (Stuttgart, i7 2600k @ 4.5GHz running Mint 16) or 8k out of the FX8 (Riga, FX8350 @ 4.4GHz running Mint 15).  So I guess it's a mixed bag.


I will second that.  My stock clocked 3770K (H77 motherboard) got 8,761 points yesterday.  It's on Mint 17 with only a single 2 GB stick of RAM. (I'm running out of RAM)  IIRC, that beat the 2600K @4.4GHz running W7 by almost 2000 2500 points.  I got 2,990 out of my PII-805 at stock clocks!


----------



## twilyth (May 7, 2015)

This is just speculation on my part, but I think that probably aren't enough faah wu's to last until June but they don't want to change the project end date so they're parsing wu's.  Hopefully there aren't a lot of people out there who are taking the same tack as we are or they might start to throttle us.

edit:  I think I also need about another 15-20 days of only faah wu's to make my badge goal. 16 days under ideal conditions, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## hat (May 7, 2015)

Adding my ZTE Force to WCG full time. My Motorola Moto G arrived today. There's some ups and downs about the switch but I'm happy so far.

Are there any tricks or anything I should know about when it comes to phones and WCG? I've just installed it, plugged the phone in to a power source and set it down.


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2015)

hat said:


> Adding my ZTE Force to WCG full time. My Motorola Moto G arrived today. There's some ups and downs about the switch but I'm happy so far.
> 
> Are there any tricks or anything I should know about when it comes to phones and WCG? I've just installed it, plugged the phone in to a power source and set it down.


Keep an eye on temps. It'll warm up the battery a bit which may reduce battery lifespan. If you can run the phone without the battery installed, it may be better to do that. BOINC will keep an eye on temps (which you can adjust to whatever you're comfortable to) and if it starts pausing due to heat, can try moving the phone to somewhere that has a bit better airflow. I even set an old socket A heatsink on my phone which seemed to help a little bit, but you can only pull so much heat out through plastic. If you can disassemble the phone a bit, could even see if you can get a small heatsink to sit on the main SoC. Wouldn't recommend anything permanent though.


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's on Mint 17 with only a single 2 GB stick of RAM. (I'm running out of RAM)


You need some?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2015)

t_ski said:


> You need some?


No, but thanks.  Picked up some from CL tonight.


----------



## Recca29 (May 8, 2015)

Turned off by rigs. will not be crunching till i move to my new apartment.


----------



## FireFox (May 8, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Turned off by rigs. will not be crunching till i move to my new apartment.


Hope to Cya back soon Brother in Crunch


----------



## hat (May 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> Keep an eye on temps. It'll warm up the battery a bit which may reduce battery lifespan. If you can run the phone without the battery installed, it may be better to do that. BOINC will keep an eye on temps (which you can adjust to whatever you're comfortable to) and if it starts pausing due to heat, can try moving the phone to somewhere that has a bit better airflow. I even set an old socket A heatsink on my phone which seemed to help a little bit, but you can only pull so much heat out through plastic. If you can disassemble the phone a bit, could even see if you can get a small heatsink to sit on the main SoC. Wouldn't recommend anything permanent though.



I'll try to pull the battery, though I'm not worried about battery life. It's basically a dedicated cruncher now, can't see using it for much else at this point. It'll help with temperatures, BOINC pausing and wasted energy and crap though.

-ed: Doesn't seem to want to run without the battery (phone won't boot). I pulled the back cover though, that might help a bit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2015)

uh-oh
Whew!
I was sitting here at my system when all of a sudden the CPU fan slowed down.  Opened the BOINC manager to see days of WU's "aborted by project".  WU's deleted themselves and, thankfully, more WU's downloaded.  For a few seconds, I thought that maybe the FAAH project had ended.
From the event log:  5/8/2015 7:37:08 AM | World Community Grid | Result FAHV_x4HEG_A_PRAS_0979800_2177_0 *is no longer usable*
And: 5/8/2015 7:39:14 AM | World Community Grid | *Reporting 268 completed tasks*  I have 18 pages of server aborted WU's.  It will be interesting to see how those are or aren't credited.

5/8/2015 7:51:10 AM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for FightAIDS@Home - Vina
5/8/2015 7:51:10 AM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for FightAIDS@Home - AutoDock
5/8/2015 7:51:10 AM | World Community Grid | *This computer has reached a limit on tasks in progress*
5/8/2015 7:51:10 AM | World Community Grid | Project has no tasks available
Seems I'm only allowed 10 tasks at a time?????
...and I just brought my final system online.  A mighty i3-3220T pulling 53 watts at full load.

Update: Only seems to be affecting this one system.  This system is shut down overnight, if that matters.
Update 2: It's not a Windows/Linux issue.  For whatever reason, this system, and only this system, seems to be on a 10 task limit (and no, I don't have "Show Active Tasks" selected")
Update 3: 3 hours later - back to normal. I guess I'm off parole.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 8, 2015)

I may have to close shop down mostly starting soon. I'll probably drop clocks to stock and undervolt at first, but may start dropping cores. The undervolt should drop me 30-40w.

It's alabama and already 80f+. The room with the crunching PC in it has two PCs (~400-450w PC, and ~100w? iMac) an old laser printer, and some warm incandescent lights.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> and some warm incandescent lights.


Well, there's your problem.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2015)

Found something weird.  This morning, I put a HDD in a (new) system and fired it up.  The HDD had an install of Linux Mint on it that I had not used for many months.  Also, I'm only crunching FAAH and even have the "If there is no work available for the project(s) I have selected above, please send me work from another project"  unchecked.   I changed the hostname for that install and started crunching.  So I am surprised and perplexed by the following:





Here's the link for that task: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/device/viewWorkunitStatus.do?workunitId=1397283566
How does a system turned on today get credit for a task sent out when it didn't exist?  And I think I would have seen that task on the system when I checked it and I never did.
Correction, I got 3 of them.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2015)

does the hostname, by any chance, matches any of Your other boxen (past or present)?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2015)

Vinska said:


> does the hostname, by any chance, matches any of Your other boxen (past or present)?


No


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2015)

I think I may have figured it out.  The HDD came off of one of my other existing systems.  If you look at my hosts at FDC, you will see that my 3220T is 2nd from the top of the list. (what a chip! Over 900,000 points in under 12 hours)  On the bottom of the list, you will see a 2600K, which is the system that the HDD came out of.  This all ties together with the problem I had with my one system this morning.  Apparently, when I fired up the 3220T, it assumed the identity that it once had and pushed the 2600K out to get a new identity.  I had 2 systems claiming to be the same system for a time.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 9, 2015)

My 750w is here.


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2015)

If anyone is interested in an Intel X58 dual processor system, I just listed one for sale here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...erver-adaptec-raid-7-x-15k-sas-drives.212420/

For any fellow cruncher's I will take 10% off the price.


----------



## FireFox (May 9, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> If anyone is interested in an Intel X58 dual processor system, I just listed one for sale here:


Unfortunately you just ship in America


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unfortunately you just ship in America




Yea, it would be insane to ship to Germany man! 

Unless of course your at a US APO address.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2015)

Okay, it it just me, or did the status of MCM just change drastically?  I thought I recalled seeing that it was (here's the thing, I don't remember)% but with an end time of October of this year?  Now it's at 74%.  I thought I was going to have to finish my goal for FAAH and then move over to MCM.


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, it it just me, or did the status of MCM just change drastically?  *I thought I recalled seeing that it was (here's the thing, I don't remember)% but *with an end time of October of this year?  Now it's at 74%.  I thought I was going to have to finish my goal for FAAH and then move over to MCM.



Me no know, but I had a little chuckle at this line, had to read it like 3 times to understand what you were saying


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2015)

???? 94-97%  ?????


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2015)

Just found out that all of my Windows Boinc installs are all 32 bit.  I thought it automatically installed the correct one??? Also, does WCG use a modified version of the BOINC client?  The current BOINC version is 7.4.42, while the download link at WCG is 7.2.47.  Is there a link to a "WCG" 64 bit install?
Edit: What would I have to do to switch?  Can I install over top of the 32 bit client, or do I have to start over - including aborting all of the tasks I have downloaded?


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just found out that all of my Windows Boinc installs are all 32 bit.  I thought it automatically installed the correct one??? Also, does WCG use a modified version of the BOINC client?  The current BOINC version is 7.4.42, while the download link at WCG is 7.2.47.  Is there a link to a "WCG" 64 bit install?
> Edit: What would I have to do to switch?  Can I install over top of the 32 bit client, or do I have to start over - including aborting all of the tasks I have downloaded?



I usually get my BOINC installs here:
http://boincstats.com/en/page/downloadBOINC

As far as installing over a 32 bit version... I'm not sure, I always do a fresh install.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2015)

Trying to figure out what this means:


 
That sure looks like it's actually processing in 64 bit to me.  Is that different for those of you that have the 64 bit client?


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Trying to figure out what this means:
> View attachment 64780
> That sure looks like it's actually processing in 64 bit to me.  Is that different for those of you that have the 64 bit client?
> View attachment 64781



Check under _Help_> About _BOINC Manager_. Does it say 64bit there or 32bit/x86?


----------



## xvi (May 13, 2015)

I think the 32 bit client will still assign 64 bit tasks. It's just the thing assigning work, not the thing performing the work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2015)

Norton said:


> Check under _Help_> About _BOINC Manager_. Does it say 64bit there or 32bit/x86?


x86


xvi said:


> I think the 32 bit client will still assign 64 bit tasks. It's just the thing assigning work, not the thing performing the work.


That's what I thought too, but that's why I posted the second SS.


----------



## Toothless (May 13, 2015)

Sorry guys, I'm still unable to get a new SSD for my desktop so it won't crash on WCG. Mother's Day really hit the wallet and i gotta save for rent. If I have extra saved then yeah, a 850 EVO will be coming to me but not just yet. 

I will say 9-10 hour shifts are helping with the wallet.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 15, 2015)

Got my ram back from RMA' too bad, the MSI H81M-P33 I bought (a RMA one) has slot 1 RAM defect. With the G3258, only slot 2 working, well, RMA I guess


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

Hey Team,

We're doing two builds for a Father's Day giveaway over at the Kreij Memorial thread (one for US members and one for EU members)

Links:

US build (me):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-build-ongoing.202061/page-31#post-3275861

EU build (@RCoon):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-build-ongoing.202061/page-31#post-3283069


The US build is pretty much completed but the EU build could use a hand- take a peak at them and see if there's any way you can help out.

We will be drawing a winner in a few weeks- all TPU members are welcome to put their name in to win for Dad or to win as a Dad.

Thanks!


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2015)

Which category do the Asian members fall under?


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Which category do the Asian members fall under?



Contribution wise you can contribute to either build if you can....

Unfortunately, the world is still a large place and shipping can be prohibitive so we're limited to the two areas near to where the builds are being done.


----------



## Toothless (May 18, 2015)

If I had an air conditioner to keep my room cool, I'd enter as I don't have to pay for utilities where I'm at. I can dream, yes?


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Which category do the Asian members fall under?



Whichever is cheapest to ship to!

I would say, if you're shipping something worth $10, and it's going to cost $20 to ship, it's probably not worth it.



Toothless said:


> If I had an air conditioner to keep my room cool, I'd enter as I don't have to pay for utilities where I'm at. I can dream, yes?



You've got my vote. Sit in your underpants. It's what I do!


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Contribution wise you can contribute to either build if you can....


I would love to be in a position to donate more than my time, but since I lost my job last year due to a heart condition I haven't got 2c to rub together.
All I can do is continue crunching.


----------



## Toothless (May 18, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I would love to be in a position to donate more than my time, but since I lost my job last year due to a heart condition I haven't got 2c to rub together.
> All I can do is continue crunching.


If you have a penny, and I have a penny, then we can share the two cents!


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I would love to be in a position to donate more than my time, but since I lost my job last year due to a heart condition I haven't got 2c to rub together.
> All I can do is continue crunching.




Lord knows I can relate man!!! I spent about 2 years on disability and trying to get by on government money. 

Bless you for still being an active cruncher for the team brother!   

Get that heart healthy again!


----------



## OneMoar (May 18, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Which category do the Asian members fall under?


we have Asian members ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> we have Asian members ?


Go to FDC and look at the flags next to the user names. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## TRWOV (May 18, 2015)

sorry for being out of touch. I moved and had to make some changes but the adjusting phase is over. Crunching to the max from this week on.


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2015)

OK, so late last night, I switched out the Q6600 in 'Karen' for the E8600 65W 3.33GHz cpu.

After flubbing the cooler install, and then actually "clicking" the stupid plastic feet into the Motherboard...

She is running fine, I still have Core 1 running 10 to 20 degrees F hotter than Core 2. So, perhaps a TIM reinstall coming up...

Anyway, here's the run Average after about 22 hours, or so.  







Nice little upturn from last night!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, it it just me, or did the status of MCM just change drastically?  I thought I recalled seeing that it was (here's the thing, I don't remember)% but with an end time of October of this year?  Now it's at 74%.  I thought I was going to have to finish my goal for FAAH and then move over to MCM.


ah-HA!  I caught them this time:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2015)

if anyone is trying to blow ~3k+ on a cruncher and a couple Xeon Haswell chips, here you go. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...t-dual-socket-workstation-motherboard.212685/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> ~3k+


The E5-2699 V3 goes for more than $4000, but you get 18 cores and 36 threads for 145 watts.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The E5-2699 V3 goes for more than $4000, but you get 18 cores and 36 threads for 145 watts.



so make that $10k


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The E5-2699 V3 goes for more than $4000, but you get 18 cores and 36 threads for 145 watts.


I've seen them for around 2500 on ebay, but you don't see them that often.  Maybe 2 or 3 per month I'd guess.


----------



## agent00skid (May 20, 2015)

Anandtech reports from ASRock that they're lining up a Braswell Mini-ITX board with DC in. So I've gone ahead and bought RAM, SSD and wireless card for it...

That probably wins my price for most impulsive purchase ever. But yay! Braswell!


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 20, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Anandtech reports from AsRock that they're lining up a Braswell Mini-ITX board with DC in. So I've gone ahead and bought RAM; SSD and wireless card for it...
> 
> That probably wins my price for most impulsive purchase ever. But yay! Braswell!


LINK for those interested.


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2015)

OK, 3 days later and "This 'ole Comp", my rejuvenated Socket A, has one Valid and a couple errors. I have them in my Dropbox.

https://www.dropbox.com/home/WCG Errors

Can someone tell me, from this Data, If my HDD is goofy or, if I am just short of usable Memory for these jobs?

I can guess, Memory, But I am also concerned that I am not anything close to sure, when analyzing these things. Perhaps, one of my esteemed Teammates can quickly and effectively decode this for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2015)

That link is asking for a log in.


----------



## Arjai (May 26, 2015)

Log in? It should just go to the 2 files list!

Log in? Who needs a Log in? We talking Log in?


----------



## Arjai (May 27, 2015)

So, "This 'Ol Comp," my newly revitalized Socket A, has been Crunching at 50% for a close to a week. I have one errored WU, one Valid and 3 Pending.

My question is, when will I see it in my Device Manager, on WCG?

I want to change the profile on it, but it has not shown up, yet.  

Any reason why, with a Valid WU under it's belt, it would not show up?

I am stumped!!


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> So, "This 'Ol Comp," my newly revitalized Socket A, has been Crunching at 50% for a close to a week. I have one errored WU, one Valid and 3 Pending.
> 
> My question is, when will I see it in my Device Manager, on WCG?
> 
> ...



Check your _*Results Status*_ pages- it will show up in there first..


----------



## Arjai (May 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Check your _*Results Status*_ pages- it will show up in there first..


Right, it is in there. That's how I know about the 1 error 1 valid and 3 pendings!

I wanna know how long it will be, almost a week now, before it shows up in my Device Manager. I need to change the profile so I don't have to keep Aborting CEP2's, since this Socket A can't handle them. And, it takes nearly a day for it to figure that out!!

Every day, or every other day, I have to check on it and Abort them!! Once it actually locked the computer up, while I was at work! Came back and it was a day wasted!!


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2015)

Did you change drop down menu to *anytime*?


----------



## Arjai (May 27, 2015)

Ye


Norton said:


> Did you change drop down menu to *anytime*?


Yep. Got's a whole bunch on there, that aren't crunching and even this Socket A, from before I switched out the MB and CPU. But, not now, this configuration!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> even this Socket A, from before I switched out the MB and CPU


If you used the same BOINC install, it can assume the identity of the previous hardware.  My 3220T/B75 took the ID from my 2600K/Z77 that way.
Edit: Look under Device Statistics History and see if something doesn't make sense.


----------



## Nordic (May 27, 2015)

Good deal today only on ivy bridge xeon server. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859108077


----------



## Arjai (May 27, 2015)

Everything normal, except no This Ol Comp.


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2015)

I got the i5 2500k and celeron g1620 set up  today. The celeron is already crunching. The 2500k is ready, but is lacking boot media. I can not seem to find the ssd I was using before I packed it all up a month ago. Plan on reinstalling windows on the main rig, 3570k tomorrow, which means I will be crunching with it again. It appears I will be ready for the impending challenge.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2015)

Had to put one of my 2600k's up for sale:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nortons-summer-sale-2014-buy-my-i7-2600k.207673/

TPU Cruncher/Folder discount is active!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2015)

Anyone need an i5-2300? http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/5050000889.html
(not my listing, just willing to help...)


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> When BOINC runs on ThugXeon i get  100% utilization on all threads.
> 
> When i run BOINC on a Q6600 task manager bounces between 15 -100%
> View attachment 65369
> ...



The high Max temps (if accurate) on some of those readings suggest some sort of throttling may be occurring. I would verify that first...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 4, 2015)

i


Norton said:


> The high Max temps (if accurate) on some of those readings suggest some sort of throttling may be occurring. I would verify that first...




my athlon runs at 34 degrees at full load with prime so i dont think it is temps

i just put my hex xeon in a new mobo and its doing the same with BOINC , i will try a couple of mins of prime

iT is odd that all three mobos are doing it. the hex was rock solid at 100% on a supermicro mobo now i have swapped it onto an MSI X58 its doing this


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2015)

Or is that a case of having % CPU time not set to 100%?


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I
> my athlon runs at 34 degrees at full load with prime so i dont think it is temps
> 
> i just put my hex xeon in a new mobo and its doing the same with BOINC , i will try a couple of mins of prime



The Q6600 is showing a Max temp of 95C on CPUTIN and 510C on AUXTIN on your pic... if accurate the system will throttle on you. Not sure on the Athlon?

I would double check the setting in BOINC as @thebluebumblebee mentioned and also your power management settings in your BIOS and/or OS to make sure they allow for 100% load 24/7.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 4, 2015)

@bluebumblebee   

you nailed it....the last box






CRUNCH ON


----------



## Nordic (Jun 5, 2015)

It is supposed to get to an unseasonable high 90's this weekend. It usually does not get that hot till August.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 5, 2015)

My PPD has been tanking lately.  I looked at one of the rigs yesterday, and it seemed to be running normally.  I guess I'm going to have to find some spare time this weekend to look at it in detail.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @bluebumblebee



Agh I hate that gif.  Every time I see it, I become memorialized mesmerized just waiting for something to happen like the car crashes or takes off...  I'm still looking at it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> memorialized


Smartphone?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Smartphone?



Believe it or not, nope   I mispelled mesmerized initially as mezmorized... right clicked and hit (what I thought was) the top spellcheck choice, which apparently was memorialized lol


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2015)

t_ski said:


> My PPD has been tanking lately.  I looked at one of the rigs yesterday, and it seemed to be running normally.  I guess I'm going to have to find some spare time this weekend to look at it in detail.


Still crunching away.  Is OET project having any issues?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 6, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Still crunching away.  Is OET project having *any issues*?


Other than give very low points?

I made a fresh Ubuntu 14.10 install on my 2520M. I found out that this flavor don't have advanced view so I can't see what is still pending upload. I miss two of the three completed WUs.

Edit: Ups found the update bottom


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2015)

So, I really need a Win7 key. Primarily, because Karen is coming up on 7 days left on the 30 day trial. Also, because I have her set up to be my gaming machine. I am also folding on it, since I have so little time to game. I would hate to lose it right before the challenge and by switching to Linux, I would lose my ability to game occasionally. Really unsure about Steam games on Linux. Plus, it would make me do something, rather than choose to. My life is so effed up, right now I really have very little time to devote to figuring shit out.

Upshot is. I would be forever grateful for a key I cannot afford. 

This would be unnecessary if my work would pay me more than peanuts. Ever try to buy something with peanuts?


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 7, 2015)

If it's strictly for crunching getting past the trial period won't affect you. When I had the 1055ts I ran W7 trial on them and the only thing that changed was that aero gets disabled, the wallpaper is replaced by a black background and you can't personalize the desktop. I don't know if anything else changed but I ran boinc on expired W7 installs for almost 1 year without problems.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 7, 2015)

Woo! Found the ssd I was using for my 2500k. It shall begin crunching again soon.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 7, 2015)

It is 90f today. That is 20f hotter than normal this time of year. I have been staying mostly comfortable so far today. Turned on the 2500k and it has made the computer room unbearably hot. That is all it took to put the heat over the top.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> It is 90f today


I'd already be winding up, but not with this heat.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2015)

Arjai said:


> So, I really need a Win7 key. Primarily, because Karen is coming up on 7 days left on the 30 day trial. Also, because I have her set up to be my gaming machine. I am also folding on it, since I have so little time to game. I would hate to lose it right before the challenge and by switching to Linux, I would lose my ability to game occasionally. Really unsure about Steam games on Linux. Plus, it would make me do something, rather than choose to. My life is so effed up, right now I really have very little time to devote to figuring shit out.
> 
> Upshot is. I would be forever grateful for a key I cannot afford.
> 
> This would be unnecessary if my work would pay me more than peanuts. Ever try to buy something with peanuts?


You just built it, so you can "rearm" it three times.  There's supposed to be some kind of reset that allows you to be able to start all over again, too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 7, 2015)

http://windowssecrets.com/top-story/use-any-version-of-windows-7-free-for-120-days/
edit: (can't believe that I remembered where that was at)


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 7, 2015)

i am back.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 7, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> i am back.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2015)

Did a little maintenance on theOffice swapping CPUs and while doing that, I realized how disgusting and filthy that pc was.  So did a little summer dusting 



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2015)

I was looking at the new Broadwell CPU's when one caught my attention. The Xeon® Processor D-1540 has 8 cores/16 threads for only 45 watts!  It's only $581.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 10, 2015)

plz no ssd crash


----------



## Nordic (Jun 10, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was looking at the new Broadwell CPU's when one caught my attention. The Xeon® Processor D-1540 has 8 cores/16 threads for only 45 watts!  It's only $581.


I would like those in a quad socket machine please.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Did a little maintenance on theOffice swapping CPUs and while doing that, I realized how disgusting and filthy that pc was.  So did a little summer dusting
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Just in time for the challenge


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Just in time for the challenge



Yes indeed, very good timing. I think it's still spooling up too and my bro just fired up his CPU too tonight which will take a little bit to spool

Hopefully by tomorrow, Thursday latest, I'll be at full output.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Did a little maintenance on theOffice swapping CPUs and while doing that, I realized how disgusting and filthy that pc was.  So did a little summer dusting
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No offense, but





And damn, cleaning it must have been a major pain :S


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Did a little maintenance on theOffice swapping CPUs and while doing that, I realized how disgusting and filthy that pc was.  So did a little summer dusting  Just in time for the challenge


Never seen that much dust on a PC... we'll need to have a challenge more often!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Never seen that much dust on a PC... we'll need to have a challenge more often!




Love the avatar

i'm right arent I?  it is, isnt it ?











Everybody loves a drunk


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Love the avatar
> 
> i'm right arent I? it is, isnt it ?


Yep, you are.  Thanks for giving me the inspiration!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2015)

Spoiler: WHO ? ME ?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Never seen that much dust on a PC... we'll need to have a challenge more often!



It's funny because that pc gets much dirtier than my others, probably because its closest to foot traffic, and its my wife's   I do clean it every so often but apparently it needs tlc than it receives.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Yep, you are.  Thanks for giving me the inspiration!



I am assuming that the "inspirational" bit was the "drunk" element


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It's funny because that pc gets much dirtier than my others, probably because its closest to foot traffic, and its my wife's   I do clean it every so often but apparently it needs tlc than it receives.


The task has to be done by us men - cleaning the wife's PC.  Seriously, I've seen a lot of dusty cases, but this one definitely needs more love. Your wife may need to learn to use that vac on the important stuff first! 


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am assuming that the "inspirational" bit was the drunk element


You got me there...  How did you know I love Stella? Thanks, Ger!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> The task has to be done by us men - cleaning the wife's PC.  Seriously, I've seen a lot of dusty cases, but this one definitely needs more love. Your wife may need to learn to use that vac on the important stuff first!
> 
> ... How did you know I love Stella?



The PC will be getting more love from here on out. After all, now it's sporting a 2600k which deserves lots of love. 


And it seems Stella is loved by all and that makes me very happy.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> The PC will be getting more love from here on out. After all, now it's sporting a 2600k which deserves lots of love.
> 
> 
> And it seems Stella is loved by all and that makes me very happy.


Off topic, but anyways... Stella is quite hard to get here at my location - I was amazed that it's so readily available in the U.S. when I visited a few years ago (even on tap, everywhere!) Makes me want to visit again...  OK, back on topic, now! Crunch it!


----------



## Toothless (Jun 11, 2015)

Welp, I thought my SSD was a nice cookie but nope, still can't crunch.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Welp, I thought my SSD was a nice cookie but nope, still can't crunch.


You haven't got an old HDD to dump Ubuntu on? Go find a used shop and spend 2 quid on a HDD to use for a week!!



Oops, forgot, for a moment, you live on a small, dragon infested island. Don't suppose you have one trained to bring you to town?


----------



## Toothless (Jun 11, 2015)

Arjai said:


> You haven't got an old HDD to dump Ubuntu on? Go find a used shop and spend 2 quid on a HDD to use for a week!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, forgot, for a moment, you live on a small, dragon infested island. Don't suppose you have one trained to bring you to town?


You have me an idea.

If I can get a small 60GB HDD to slap Windows on, I can just use that as a crunching drive. Dual booting. 

Anyone have an extra drive? I don't.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Anyone have an extra drive? I don't.


Check CL.  There's been a lot on there lately, especially laptop HDD's.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 11, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Off topic, but anyways... Stella is quite hard to get here at my location - I was amazed that it's so readily available in the U.S. when I visited a few years ago (even on tap, everywhere!) Makes me want to visit again...  OK, back on topic, now! Crunch it!


I was told by a coworker that visited Germany that the kind we have here (green bottle) is much different (and not as good) as the stuff they have over there (brown bottle)


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey guys, i need your suggestion. do i get a used i7 2600 for about 160$ +  new Gigabyte H61M-S motherboard for about 50$.
will be used mostly for crunching.


----------



## CrazyBass (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, just signed up for this, I'm very interested in this subject.

Perhaps I haven't read enough to understand what's necessary to participate.

Anyone could recommend a "chunching 101" or "WCG for dummies" guide?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome @CrazyBass

go here, the whole process is simple and takes a few minutes..........then you are crunching
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/

Register
D/L  the app
Join the TPU team

there is a new members thread which you may find useful, everyone asks the same questions when they start
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-wcg-tpu-team-member-welcome-thread.135433/page-42

and a crunchers helping crunchers thread here
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crunchers-helping-crunchers.101191/page-157

there are a few settings you may want to tweak, there is plenty of help on TPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2015)

Toothless said:


> You have me an idea.
> 
> If I can get a small 60GB HDD to slap Windows on, I can just use that as a crunching drive. Dual booting.
> 
> Anyone have an extra drive? I don't.


You could also install Linux on a partition on your existing HDD.  It will do it for you.  It's just hard to get rid of latter.  10GB partition is all that is needed.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 11, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Anyone have an extra drive? I don't.


I have plenty But unfortunately you live too far from Germany


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 11, 2015)

Anybody got a Windows license lying around?


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2015)

CrazyBass said:


> Hi everyone, just signed up for this, I'm very interested in this subject.
> 
> Perhaps I haven't read enough to understand what's necessary to participate.
> 
> Anyone could recommend a "chunching 101" or "WCG for dummies" guide?



Welcome aboard! 

There's some basic info in the OP of our latest challenge:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/

and plenty more in this thread (some of it is older info):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ions-wcg-essentials-thread.106593/


----------



## t_ski (Jun 12, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Anybody got a Windows license lying around?


You can install whatever flavor of Windows 7 you have on-hand and do the re-arm to get you a few months' worth of free OS.

I would still like to know WTF is up with my PPD.  I had over 20K yesterday, and currently have nothing on the Free-DC page.  Yes, a big, fat donut


----------



## Toothless (Jun 12, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You could also install Linux on a partition on your existing HDD.  It will do it for you.  It's just hard to get rid of latter.  10GB partition is all that is needed.


Both HDDs are already filled with goodies and my SSD is the fault.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2015)

t_ski said:


> You can install whatever flavor of Windows 7 you have on-hand and do the re-arm to get you a few months' worth of free OS.
> 
> I would still like to know WTF is up with my PPD.  *I had over 20K yesterday, and currently have nothing on the Free-DC page.*  Yes, a big, fat donut



FreeDC stats have been screwy all day- First I had no output, then I had output but my 4P was showing no points and the i3-2120 was at 13k


----------



## t_ski (Jun 12, 2015)

It won't even load for me now, so it must be Free-DC and not my rigs.  Thanks Boss!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> FreeDC stats have been screwy all day- First I had no output, then I had output but my 4P was showing no points and the i3-2120 was at 13k





t_ski said:


> It won't even load for me now, so it must be Free-DC and not my rigs.  Thanks Boss!



Looks like Free-DC is still wonky which means that tonight's stones and pie may be messed up; I can't even load the page. Why oh why did it have to happen in challenge time?! 

Edit: finally got it to load 

Edit 2: and I can't find myself on the page now  I feel like I'm on an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## t_ski (Jun 12, 2015)

I just looked again and it will load, but the pies on that page are messed up, too: everyone is still at 10%


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 12, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Hey guys, i need your suggestion. do i get a used i7 2600 for about 160$ +  new Gigabyte H61M-S motherboard for about 50$.
> will be used mostly for crunching.


@Norton, @manofthem, anyone running a i7 2600 stock. what numbers does it make.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> @Norton, @manofthem, anyone running a i7 2600 stock. what numbers does it make.



I just installed the 2600k recently and its running at 3.5, I think 3.4 is stock no turbo, but I haven't gotten a good read on Its numbers yet. I think @Norton said it averaged about 6.5k which seems a little high compared to my other chips, so this all means that I don't know yet 

@Norton still has a 2600k running so he'll be more helpful 

Edit: and since Free-DC is giving wacky results under my profile and Norton's, I can't even check those and get a idea


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

Just dropping a note here in case anyone misses it:

Game Giveaway is up so be sure to get in on some goodness!


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 13, 2015)

@Norton help me out here. i7 2600 numbers at stock clocks.
Got the guy to reduce the price to ~ 140$.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> @Norton help me out here. i7 2600 numbers at stock clocks.
> Got the guy to reduce the price to ~ 140$.



A 2600 should get you around 6-7k ppd at stock clocks- Linux will give you about a 10% boost over Windows 7... 

$140 is an nice price btw!


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 14, 2015)

Got the processor i 7 2600. Ordered the motherboard Asus H61M-CS.
now i just need to RMA the corsair CX 650 PSU for the 4th time. 



*Edit: *having a really -2 bad day. processor slipped from my hand, fell 4 -5 feet, twisted the PCB. don't know if it will work or not. 

cancelled the order for the motherboard.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 14, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> *Edit: *having a really -2 bad day. processor slipped from my hand, fell 4 -5 feet, twisted the PCB. don't know if it will work or not.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Got the processor i 7 2600. Ordered the motherboard Asus H61M-CS.
> now i just need to RMA the corsair CX 650 PSU for the 4th time.
> 
> 
> ...





Gutted, totally gutted for you Dude.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> A 2600 should get you around 6-7k ppd at stock clocks- Linux will give you about a 10% boost over Windows 7...
> 
> $140 is an nice price btw!



Is that right, seems high to me. I get 6800-7000 on the 4790k at 4.5, maybe I'm doing something wrong.



Recca29 said:


> Got the processor i 7 2600. Ordered the motherboard Asus H61M-CS.
> now i just need to RMA the corsair CX 650 PSU for the 4th time.
> 
> 
> ...



Doesnt look too bad, I bet it will still work if all the pads make contact.


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 14, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Is that right, seems high to me. I get 6800-7000 on the 4790k at 4.5, maybe I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt look too bad, I bet it will still work if all the pads make contact.


Trying to find someone with a 1155 board close to where i live otherwise will be taking it to a computer store on weekend.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 14, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Trying to find someone with a 1155 board close to where i live otherwise will be taking it to a computer store on weekend.


I hope you find a 1155 board otherwise it will be a pity of you have to pay extra money for it.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2015)

OK, so, Karen is getting Home Premium, of the 7 kind, and will be down for a bit.

Hopefully, with an entirely clean HDD, now, or soon, I can install my GPU drivers and get OpenCL in the process! *Crosses Fingers*

So, until then!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 14, 2015)

The average on the 2600k I have that that runs 24/7 is 4800ppd.  But that is stock with bios defaults.  

@Recca29 - Most of the chip is the integrated heat sink so only the edge or corner should be bent.  Unless it's bent so bad that it's in the way of the external fan/hs, it should still work like @4x4n was saying.  

But I understand your predicament.  You don't want to spend money on a m/b if it's not going to work.  So maybe the computer store can test it out.  Just make sure that you trust them enough to tell you the truth.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 14, 2015)

Lets call him a friend, is helping me optimize the linux install for my 2500k. He thinks I can get way over a 10% boost from it all. When I have finished I will write it up and share.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi team.  Just dropping in too say thanks to you all.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 20, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Hi team.  Just dropping in too say thanks to you all.




Mike!!!!!!!! Good to see ya brother! Where the heck ya been lately man?


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm at the farm cutting grass and telephone lines. Why don't the put them in the ground

Hope all is good with you.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 20, 2015)

james888 said:


> Lets call him a friend, is helping me optimize the linux install for my 2500k. He thinks I can get way over a 10% boost from it all. When I have finished I will write it up and share.



This would be helpful, really need to have a linux help/set up thread. When the challenge is over I think I'm going to try mint on one of my rigs.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Hi team.  Just dropping in too say thanks to you all.


HEy Mike, Hows it going bud?


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 20, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> HEy Mike, Hows it going bud?



I see you are crunching strong with my old rig.  This is why this is a team


----------



## Nordic (Jun 20, 2015)

4x4n said:


> This would be helpful, really need to have a linux help/set up thread. When the challenge is over I think I'm going to try mint on one of my rigs.


My thread will be more of an advanced setup guide. One of the first tips will be not to use linux mint... .


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> I see you are crunching strong with my old rig.  This is why this is a team


The 3930K ? Yuppers and it is a dedicated crunching rig.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 20, 2015)

james888 said:


> My thread will be more of an advanced setup guide. One of the first tips will be not to use linux mint... .


I'm all for an advanced guide, but there are some who want just the basics to get it up and running. From what little I've read mint is pretty easy and most windows like for us rookies


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2015)

4x4n said:


> I'm all for an advanced guide, but there are some who want just the basics to get it up and running. From what little I've read mint is pretty easy and most windows like for us rookies


Lets consider this a rough draft for a thread to be started later
Okay, Simple Mint install for Windows users by a Linux noob:
(Anytime a drive is re-partitioned, data loss is possible.  You've been warned. Used laptop drives are cheap...)

Prep:
Download Mint(Cinnamon) (latest LTS (Long term support release) version)
Use the Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool (yes, I get the irony) or something similar like the Universal USB Installer to copy the iso to a flash drive (preferred) or blank DVD

Install:
Boot PC with flash drive or DVD
The password is used often, so choose wisely
You're on your own with the decisions about where, except do not install on a flash drive - DC puts too much repetitive use on a flash drive and it will fail .
Once Mint boots, it will want to update.  It's really not needed, so, whatever you want to do.

Install BOINC:
Menu - Software Manager
Type BOINC in the search box
Select and install BOINC metapackage
Setting up BOINC is just like windows.

Psensor:
To monitor system temps, you might want to install Psensor.  Just go back to the software manager, search for Psensor and install it.

Done.

Advanced topic(s):
Create image so that this install only has to be done once

Edit: Added UUI


----------



## Nordic (Jun 20, 2015)

4x4n said:


> I'm all for an advanced guide, but there are some who want just the basics to get it up and running. From what little I've read mint is pretty easy and most windows like for us rookies


I thought we used to have a guide that was written by @Vinska. I feel like my memory could be wrong though. I could not find it when I just looked.

If the optimizations I will be trying even increase ppd, I have not done any yet, I will be sharing. The guide will be for those comfortable enough with a linux terminal. I guess I could share some of what I plan on doing.

For example, I really like mint. But if you want to maximize ppd you want the latest kernal. Mint uses the long term support release so it is not ideal for maximizing your ppd. It has kernal 3.13 which is really old. The most recent kernal is 3.19. Just using that, I am told, should increase cpu performance a few percent.

Another thing I plan on trying is not using a desktop environment. I like Mate for a desktop. It uses about 1.5% of the cpu. So just running without a desktop I would get a 1.5% more ppd. Running without a desktop environment, I am told, should make the system faster overall making that maybe even upto 3% increase.

I have heard before that using a linux distro like Arch linux or Gentoo which compiles everything for your native hardware which can increase cpu performance by at least 10%. I am told you can get that same compiled beneifit from Ubuntu and Debian based distros. For those familiar with the linux terminal, you should know of apt for installing and updating linux with commands like "sudo apt-get install boinc-manager" and "apt-get update." Well apparently there is a program called apt-build that allows you to compile individual software or the whole system for greater performance. I plan on trying this one out.

There are a few other optimizations of which I don't really understand that I will not try to explain here. There are others that this "friend" has not shared with me yet. When I find some time to dedicate to trying out some new things with linux I will let you all know how it goes. I will also write a guide on how to do everything I did. I could easily add a quick and easy linux install guide like bluebumblebee just wrote too.


I have a few things I could add to improve what blue said too. I actually like conky way better than psensor. Conky allows you to display literally anything you want to know about your pc on your desktop. Cpu temps, cpu clocks, and even more mundane things like hdd temps. Whatever you feel you need. Psensor may be better on a system without a desktop environment like I am planning though. But if you have the desktop, give conky a try.


I am in no way a linux expert, I just have been playing and learning about it myself over the last couple years. I am where I feel comfortable, but some of the things I have said I will do will be pushing that comfort level.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads on the team


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 21, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads on the team


I'm way to young to be a dad but thanks anyway .

Jokes aside Ubuntu BONIC does not give you then same features as the Windows version - Run bench or what it is called in English is missing. I swtiched 2 weeks ago and I think that the intilal bench was done during some SW updates. And my PPD on this 2520M is down 5% from when it was running W7, 32 bit.. OK at least I don't have to look at an experired company Win license.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Jokes aside Ubuntu BONIC does not give you then same features as the Windows version


You're running a version of BOINC that I've not heard of, 7.4.8, according to FDC.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 21, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads on the team


Thank you, that makes it my second Fathers Day this year then  we celebrate it on another date here.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 21, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You're running a version of BOINC that I've not heard of, 7.4.8, according to FDC.


I did installed it the way that you descriped some posts up. I'm away from the laptop for some weeks. It might improve in the meantime, if not I could do a new install.  +/- 5% of 2000 PPD is no big deal but I was surpriced that it dropped.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Day DAD'S.  I'm old and single so no kids at my farm.  Still miss my dad every day,  he could not understand why I bought a trs80 when I was 13 but when it came to kick the ball he was there.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 22, 2015)

james888 said:


> I thought we used to have a guide that was written by @Vinska. I feel like my memory could be wrong though. I could not find it when I just looked.



The guide's utterly broken at this point. I should rewrite it.
Thanks for reminding it about it – I totally forgot B|


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 22, 2015)

My first computer was a 386DX-25.  In all that time, I never had a HDD die while in use.  Had one die the day after I copied stuff off of it.  Had a DOA.  But, overnight, I think my newest HDD, a 2TB Seagate  died.  I think I bought it 5/8/13, so it looks like it's just a month out of warranty.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 23, 2015)

First day of work for me! (At my first non-temp job) and I'll be leaving WCG on! I can't get that horrid OC going on my 4790k so stock settings but all threads.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> First day of work for me! (At my first non-temp job) and I'll be leaving WCG on! I can't get that horrid OC going on my 4790k so stock settings but all threads.



Congrats on the "first day" man!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> First day of work for me! (At my first non-temp job) and I'll be leaving WCG on! I can't get that horrid OC going on my 4790k so stock settings but all threads.



Congrats on the job, know em dead!  

And a 4790k is very nice even without the OC, very cool


----------



## Toothless (Jun 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Congrats on the job, know em dead!
> 
> And a 4790k is very nice even without the OC, very cool


Well I know I can run it at 4.8 without overheating but it's more trying to keep Windows from crashing all the time. I can't even get my Gtx780 to the same clocks as the previous owner ran it at. I'm guessing its my board.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> First day of work for me! (At my first non-temp job) and I'll be leaving WCG on! I can't get that horrid OC going on my 4790k so stock settings but all threads.


You need to buy a lottery ticket.  New job.  Won a Paypal gift in the drawing.  Keep it going!


----------



## Toothless (Jun 24, 2015)

Question time.

Is there a way I can see what my computers are running on BOINC from my phone? Like what rig is running what task and how much longer until that task is finished?

Reason for this is because I have 14 threads across three rigs all running WCG and I'd like to see how they're doing while at work. And I'm debating on possibly being open to hosting a WCG dedicated rig.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 24, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Question time.
> 
> Is there a way I can see what my computers are running on BOINC from my phone? Like what rig is running what task and how much longer until that task is finished?
> 
> Reason for this is because I have 14 threads across three rigs all running WCG and I'd like to see how they're doing while at work. And I'm debating on possibly being open to hosting a WCG dedicated rig.


Take a look at this article: www.pcworld.com/article/2033284/how-to-control-your-pc-with-your-android-phone.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Take a look at this article: www.pcworld.com/article/2033284/how-to-control-your-pc-with-your-android-phone.html




Bookmarked, thankyou.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Question time.
> 
> Is there a way I can see what my computers are running on BOINC from my phone? Like what rig is running what task and how much longer until that task is finished?
> 
> Reason for this is because I have 14 threads across three rigs all running WCG and I'd like to see how they're doing while at work. And I'm debating on possibly being open to hosting a WCG dedicated rig.


Teamviewer would be the easiest to get started.  Too bad [ion]'s not around....


----------



## Toothless (Jun 24, 2015)

Well I use Chrome Remote Desktop but I just want a summery of WCG clients, not remote desktop.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 25, 2015)

Nobody likes boinctasks?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Question time.
> 
> Is there a way I can see what my computers are running on BOINC from my phone? Like what rig is running what task and how much longer until that task is finished?
> 
> Reason for this is because I have 14 threads across three rigs all running WCG and I'd like to see how they're doing while at work. And I'm debating on possibly being open to hosting a WCG dedicated rig.



I like @thebluebumblebee's suggestion:


thebluebumblebee said:


> Teamviewer would be the easiest to get started.  Too bad [ion]'s not around....



I use this all the time from my phone to log into my 3 pcs to check in and see what's going on, and it's been fantastic; I use it a lot when I'm away from home for a long day or 2, or vacation times.  Plus, I use it to log into my other pcs from my pain pc all using the same application, so it's been golden for me.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 26, 2015)

Shut down my new 4790k today. I keep it in my garage and with the heat we are having plus the wife's car in there, its just too hot. Cant believe we are having 90's in Seattle already


----------



## Toothless (Jun 26, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Shut down my new 4790k today. I keep it in my garage and with the heat we are having plus the wife's car in there, its just too hot. Cant believe we are having 90's in Seattle already


As here in Bremerton,  we have a nice breeze to keep us cool.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 26, 2015)

Will be out on July 12 to 19/20, my rig and server will be power off, will be in Cuba (honey moon  ) don't worry for the low score on that week hahaha


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 26, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Will be out on July 12 to 19/20, my rig and server will be power off, will be in Cuba (honey moon  ) don't worry for the low score on that week hahaha



Wow Dude, 
may i be the first here to congratulate you both.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm having a little bit of trouble and would love to see if anyone has experienced this same thing before.

Brief history:

Recently swapped the old 2100 for a 2600k. At that time, I shut down, swapped CPUs, booted to bios, saw new CPU in bios, rebooted into windows, windows saw it and did Its thing, windows has me reboot; everything has been fine since.

Due to some lower ppd than I had hoped, I wanted to check things out with it. Inside the OS, everything seemed to be running to the max, so I wanted to check the bios options.

This is where my problem began...

Rebooted and hit del to enter bios, said Initiating Startup or whatever, quick splash screen, and then went to black screen with a white old cursor looking thing on the screen...it just sat at that screen. The cursor thing wasn't blinking, just froze. Had to hard reset. Tried a few times, same thing. Left it for like 15 minutes, and came back to exact screen.

So I shut down, opened it, removed cmos battery for like 5 minutes, tried again with same result.

Funny thing is, it will boot fine into windows, run everything, crunch without a problem, everything appearing to be normal... I just can't enter the bios. I left the PC off tonight with battery out and will retry in the morning.


But any ideas?  Ever happen to anyone?



TL;DR
PC runs and crunches fine but can't enter bios; stuck at frozen black screen when I try to enter bios. Any ideas?


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm having a little bit of trouble and would love to see if anyone has experienced this same thing before.
> 
> Brief history:
> 
> ...



Maybe the keyboard? Did you try a PS2 kb or use your usb one in the port nearest to the PS2 port?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Maybe the keyboard? Did you try a PS2 kb or use your usb one in the port nearest to the PS2 port?



Haven't tried that yet. Only have USB ones but I'll try switching ports to see if it helps. Thanks


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't you also have to jumper the CLRTC connections - clear real time clock.  The jumpers are usually somewhere near the battery.  Not jumpering them means you're relying on the capacitors on the board to discharge through leakage right?  That probably happens pretty quickly in most cases but not always.  Back in the 90's I worked on an old Compaq that I don't think had the reset jumper.  I had to leave it unplugged w/o batteries for over a week before I could do a clean boot.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2015)

Well I left it about 12 hrs but it didn't help. I didn't see the jumper you were talking about @twilyth but I did use thrnclesr cmos button on the back of the mobo. It said it cleared it but couldn't get into bios.

My only option has been to download an MSI utility called clickbiosii that lets me edit the bios inside the OS. That worked, and I disabled some of the power saving stuff. That's all I know how to do for now.

Hopefully it'll help 

Side point: I really need to get an ssd for this PC because it's so slow to reboot and do several things at once.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2015)

CMOS clear button should have worked.  If it's on the back of the machine you might want to check that it's wired to the correct jumpers.  But congrats on finding a workaround.  I've seen tuning utilities that let you modify some of the settings in the OS but I don't think I've ever seen one that gives you full control - interesting.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2015)

I need to shutdown my part of my fleet for heat reasons. My region is in a heat advisory reaching over 100f. I might just leave them off for a the summer. I will use this opportunity to start some linux optimition stuff I was talking about.

I am thinking I want attempt to trade my cougar S850 and cougar S750 psu's for three small 450-550w psu's silver rated or better psu's. I don't think that would be very easy to do because it would be easiest if I could find a person willing, let alone who would want to trade that. Most of my at home crunchers use under 200w right now, and I don't foresee that increasing. A 750w psu seems excessive.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 28, 2015)

I got an achievement on WCG for I forgot what for. Either way since I'm working the next three nights, my desktop won't have a break.


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 29, 2015)

Got the chance to check the i7-2600 processor on a new H61 board. The processor is not working.

FYI: Added my wife's laptop for crunching.
i3-4030U + 2GB 1600Mz + 840EVO 120GB SSD + Win 8.1.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I have a question:
I have used W7 and Ubuntu for crunching and of course ubuntu is better, but now I have a curiosity, is ubuntu better than Windows Server 2012 R2?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> is ubuntu better than Windows Server 2012 R2?




I am pretty sure that Ubuntu will give better PPD than any of the Windows OS's. I believe that several have stated up to 30% more PPD using Linux.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 29, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I am pretty sure that Ubuntu will give better PPD than any of the Windows OS's. I believe that several have stated up to 30% more PPD using Linux.


+1, I can confirm that. Perhaps not 30%, but very close to it!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2015)

25% on intel cpu's is what I have been getting.


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2015)

Lost my alerts for this thread. Just caught up now. Nice to see all the science going on in here.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2015)

OK, so I finally pulled the trigger on a couple of ES E5-2695's - 14C at 2.3ghz.  Will probably go with a SuperMicro X10DAi board unless there are other suggestions.  Not ordering the board until I'm sure the chips are being shipped.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 2, 2015)

twilyth said:


> a couple of ES E5-2695's


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 2, 2015)

Bloody Hell


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bloody Hell
> 
> 
> View attachment 66205



I believe @twilyth was referring to the v3 version.... 14 cores!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> I believe @twilyth was referring to the v3 version.... 14 cores!




uffern gwaedlyd ............"bloody hell"  in Welsh is probably even more appropriate.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> I believe @twilyth was referring to the v3 version.... 14 cores!


Yes to the  and I will throw in a . Sweet addition to your arsenal @twilyth


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 2, 2015)

He got to 11 and just kept going!
Edit:


twilyth said:


> Will probably go with a SuperMicro X10DAi board unless there are other suggestions.


May as well go with the X10DAX (has Supermicro's Hyperspeed) for the small boost in performance.  Tweaktown has reviewed both motherboards. Supermicro X10DAX (Intel C612) Workstation Motherboard Review


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2015)

So what board should I get?  The X10DAi seems to be the one everyone tests on but this vendor only tested each chip individually on a Rampage V board.  The stepping is '2' and the revision level is M0 but it's been so long since I've bought any chips I'm not sure if this is an early or later version of the chip.

I checked the Supermicro site for their R3 boards and they have a couple dozen.  There aren't that many with 3 PCIex16 slots but enough that I have no idea what to buy.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello team!! Been long days w/o saying anything, hope you're doing great and the last challenge was as good as the others, sad I wasn't active ... but my machines did, and as I saw, I ate a lot of pie w/o knowing it, now I know where these extra kg came from !!! @Norton and @manofthem treated me well 

Sad to say these pies are gonna be over since i'm gonna be reducing my farm for at least 1x3770 ... and the other one is still in doubt, really short in money these last months so no luck for the dedicated servers, well, I did my best! At least the Xeon and Atom will keep rocking for as long as I can.

Good luck and my best wishes to all of the team


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2015)

OK, looks like I'm getting the X10DAL, 4x8gb Crucial 2133 DDR4 and Arctic freezer i11 coolers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 2, 2015)

twilyth said:


> OK, looks like I'm getting the X10DAL, 4x8gb Crucial 2133 DDR4 and Arctic freezer i11 coolers.


Did you see my edit about the X10DAX?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2015)

No - crap. I didn't see this at newegg when I did some comparisons.  But that looks like an E-ATX.  I ultimately decided on the X10DAL because it's a straight ATX board.  I hope I don't end up regretting that.  I'm going to install it initially on a bench but if I decide to move it into a case I figured ATX would give me more options.  I have a couple spare ATX cases.

But thanks for that, sorry I missed the edit.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 3, 2015)

Adding the crappy old atom D425 to the mix this weekend.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 3, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Adding the crappy old atom D425 to the mix this weekend.


I have an Atom N270 that is off for the moment,  but ran WCG for a week or two.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

Unbelievably, it looks like all of the parts will come today.  I was thinking of doing a build log but since I'm just setting it up on a bench it seems anticlimactic.  But I do intend to post pics.  The only problem is that I need to sign for the chips so I'm sitting here watching the front camera on the monitor so the snailmailman can't just float by and leave me one of those 'sorry we missed you' stickers on my door.

You're not sorry!!!  YOU'RE NEVER SORRY.  Just admit it you bastard and stop playing with my heart. {sniff, sob}


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

OK, here are the chips.  Everything else should be here this evening but I'm going to be out so I'll do the unboxing late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a potential problem.  The heatsinks I got are the direct touch type and will only cover the center area of the chip.  I don't think I really realized just how big these chips are and figured I could use any f/hs that was compatible with 2011 sockets.  

I've looked at cutaways of an Intel chip and it seems like the ihs covers a lot more area than where the actual cpu is.  

The ihs is 2" wide and 1.5" tall - when viewing the lettering on the ihs straight on.  I think the cores are lined up width-ways. If I position the f/hs so that the pipes also run width-ways, I can cover the ihs from side to side but there will be about 1/2" w/o coverage on the top and bottom.  Will this be enough?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

OK scratch that.  The core seems to be oriented up and down along the short, 1.5" part of the chip.  I have no idea why that would be but as best as I can tell, that's how it's set up.  So the .5" gap would be along the wide 2" sides of the ihs if I orient the pipes to run up and down on the chip rather than side to side.  

This is actually what I had done originally so my first description was wrong.

Sorry for the double post but I'm kinda freaking out here.  I really wanted to be able to get the rig built and tested over the weekend and now I don't know if I can.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I have a potential problem.  The heatsinks I got are the direct touch type and will only cover the center area of the chip.  I don't think I really realized just how big these chips are and figured I could use any f/hs that was compatible with 2011 sockets.
> 
> I've looked at cutaways of an Intel chip and it seems like the ihs covers a lot more area than where the actual cpu is.
> 
> The ihs is 2" wide and 1.5" tall - when viewing the lettering on the ihs straight on.  I think the cores are lined up width-ways. If I position the f/hs so that the pipes also run width-ways, I can cover the ihs from side to side but there will be about 1/2" w/o coverage on the top and bottom.  Will this be enough?



You should be fine- the IHS will transfer the heat and the pipes will pull the heat up into the cooler fins as it's designed to do.... everything will do its job 

*note- the CM212 coolers on my 4P barely cover half of the IHS on the socket G34 Opteron. I have no issues keeping them cool.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> You should be fine- the IHS will transfer the heat and the pipes will pull the heat up into the cooler fins as it's designed to do.... everything will do its job
> 
> *note- the CM212 coolers on my 4P barely cover half of the IHS on the socket G34 Opteron. I have no issues keeping them cool.


That is much appreciated captain. Thank you.

It's been about 3 years since my last build so I guess I'm a little nervous about this one.  I could have gotten f/hs that are specifically for servers but virtually all of those suck a**.  The ones I had on the SR2 build were like little whistles and not in a cute way.

anyway.  So do you agree that the pipe alignment should be up-down rather than side to side - when compared to the chip label?


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> That is much appreciated captain. Thank you.
> 
> It's been about 3 years since my last build so I guess I'm a little nervous about this one.  I could have gotten f/hs that are specifically for servers but virtually all of those suck a**.  The ones I had on the SR2 build were like little whistles and not in a cute way.
> 
> anyway.  So *do you agree that the pipe alignment should be up-down rather than side to side - when compared to the chip label*?



I don't think it will matter all that much. I checked a few pics of delidded chips in that processor family and the die looks like it sits dead center under the IHS.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> I don't think it will matter all that much. I checked a few pics of delidded chips in that processor family and the die looks like it sits dead center under the IHS.


You're right but the chip itself doesn't seem to be square.  It looks rectangular.  So what I'd like to do is orient the pipes to line up with the chip.

You're probably right about it not mattering but I want to do everything I can to maximize heat flow - even if it turns out that it doesn't matter much.

Here's a pic I found of a Xeon e5-1650v3 that was delidded.







I checked my chip and when the pin 1 arrow is down and to the left, you're viewing the label straight on.  That's why I figured I would orient the pipes so that they are up and down across the narrow part of the ihs.

I guess I'll go double check this and take some pics - now that I can breathe again.  LOL.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> You're right but the chip itself doesn't seem to be square.  It looks rectangular.  So what I'd like to do is orient the pipes to line up with the chip.
> 
> You're probably right about it not mattering but I want to do everything I can to maximize heat flow - even if it turns out that it doesn't matter much.
> 
> ...



That's a 6c/12t chip (354mm2), yours is a 662mm2 chip with more than twice the transistors and comparable in size to a gpu.... see this page for details:

http://techreport.com/review/27018/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-v3-processor-reviewed


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

I uses spoiler boxes to save space for people viewing the thread.

X10-DAL-I-O box


Spoiler











Motherboard



Spoiler












With chips



Spoiler











Cooler box



Spoiler











Cooler front



Spoiler












Cooler bottom


Spoiler












DRAM



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> That's a 6c/12t chip (354mm2), yours is a 662mm2 chip with more than twice the transistors and comparable in size to a gpu.... see this page for details:
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/27018/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-v3-processor-reviewed


Thanks again.  So, IOW, not quite as rectangular?


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Thanks again.  So, IOW, not quite as rectangular?



More of a square die it seems. Awesome setup btw!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

The Xeons Fever


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> That's a 6c/12t chip (354mm2), yours is a 662mm2 chip with more than twice the transistors and comparable in size to a gpu.... see this page for details:
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/27018/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-v3-processor-reviewed




from there ^^^^^
_To give you some perspective of this CPU's size, at 662 mm², it's substantially larger than even the biggest GPUs in the world._

That is a huge chip,
booting into BIOS and watching the temp in Health Status for a while will give an  indication of whether there is good heat transfer.



Knoxx29 said:


> The Xeons Fever



what fever? I'm only looking for one more, for now.  

EDIT    whoops....12 hours later........got one......... X 5670


----------



## twilyth (Jul 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> More of a square die it seems. Awesome setup btw!


OK, I see what you mean now.  According to ARK, the "package" - which i guess means the core - is 52.5x51mm.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

2 years and 5 months that I am on tpu and never have seen too many Xeons Machines its just happening in the last few months


----------



## manofthem (Jul 4, 2015)

@twilyth those are some massive chips lol! But boy that looks awesome, thanks for sharing the build. That's really going to be a spectacular rig that's going to make us drool


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

@manofthem when are we going to see you building a Xeon Machine?


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2015)

Are these xeons you guys are using overclockable at all?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 5, 2015)

hat said:


> Are these xeons you guys are using overclockable at all?



Yes,
stock 2.66ghz
o/c....4.23ghz............60%






come and join the fun
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/page-5


----------



## FireFox (Jul 5, 2015)

hat said:


> Are these xeons you guys are using overclockable at all?


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK is a professional Xeon Overclocker


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 5, 2015)

i dont think anyone would be daft enough to give me money to do this........i would spend it on Stella and chips (Xeon ones )









I bought both of those yesterday


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah the 1366 ones can clock, I meant the new ones


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> @manofthem when are we going to see you building a Xeon Machine?



One of these days 

I was on the lookout for one, but scored a deal on the 2600k so I went that route. Figured it was easy since I had the z68 board and all.  But yes, I'd love a Xeon build, or 2 .



Little shift here...

I'm quoting my own post from the pie thread so as to keep its stuff in the most applicable thread:



manofthem said:


> For the last 2 days, I've come to find theOffice (wife's pc) shut down. I think it's because there have been several other kids over a lot in those 2 days, so I suspect they shut it off, but if it ends up off again today without anyone there, I'll need to start checking some stuff. I hope it's just silly kids and not some sort of hardware issue



So I got home yesterday, and while the PC was running, it was making a weird clicking sound, low pitch not high pitch. I didn't have much time to fiddle with it, but it sounded like it was coming from the pump of the Coolit Evo 

Left it to run for the rest of the day and night, and this morning it was off. I haven't turned it back on yet to mess with it (slow morning in bed), but im guessing that it'll mean swapping the cooler back to the stock hsf (all I have here).


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> but im guessing that it'll mean swapping the cooler back to the stock hsf (all I have here).



PM me if you want something a little better than stock


----------



## FireFox (Jul 5, 2015)

hat said:


> Yeah the 1366 ones can clock, I meant the new ones


Been honest i havent overclock a Xeon Chip, i have had Xeon E-3 1240 V2 3.4GHz turbo boost 3.8GHz I think a nice clock speed that's why I never try to find out if could be overclocked.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 5, 2015)

OK, Teammates!

Arjai is making a move. My computers will be off for a while. I should have my Lappytop up tonight for my post but, it may take me until Tuesday to get Karen, Madcruncher and This Ol' Comp up and running. Oh, and the P4 machine, too. I have some USB WiFi dealios, like the one @ThE_MaD_ShOt sent me, with the Socket A stuff I bought. 








Spoiler: Features



Features:
Complies with IEEE 801.11n IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11b standards
1x1/1x2 modes
STBC Support for Extended Range
Legacy and High Throughput Modes
20MHz/40MHz bandwidth
Reverse Direction Data Flow and Frame Aggregation
WEP 64/128, WPA, WPA2 Support
Multiple BSSID Support
Provides USB 2.0 Hi-Speed interface
Cisco CCX V1.0 V2.0 V3.0 Compliance
Low Power with Advanced Power Management
Works with,Windows 7, Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 2000





Spoiler: Specs



Specification:
Standard: IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11b, CSMA/CA with ACK
Interface: USB2.0
Frequency Range:2.4GHz-2.4835GHz
Radio Data Rate:
11N:150/54/28/14/7/3(adaptive)
11G: 54/28/14/7/3 (adaptive)
11b: 11/5.5/2/1M (adaptive)
Channel: 1~11 (US, Canada); 1~13 (Europe) ; 1~14 (Japan)
Spread Spectrum: DSSS
Modulation: BPSK, QPSK, CCK and OFDM (BPSK/QPSK/16-QAM/ 64-QAM)
Transmission Distance: Indoor up to 100m, outdoor up to 300m (it is limited in an
environment)
Transmit Power: 15dBm
Antenna plus: 2X2dBi
LED Indicator: Status
Data Security: WPA; 64/128-bit WEP; TKIP/AES
Environment: Operating Temperature: 0鈩儈40(32~104)
Operating Humidity: 10%~90% non-condensing

Specifications:
Net weight:1.8g
Package weight:8g
Color: Black



It worked perfectly with Ubuntu and with Mint. I have the one, I have now, on Karen, and used it on MaDcRuNcHeR's Ubuntu download and updates. Also tested it on the P4 Machine, running Mint. Both were setup like butter, and online in moments.

If you need some search Ebay for a USB Ralink 5370 wifi adapter. I bought 5 more for $10.94 total. Shipping is slow, won't get them until the 10th, shipped from Hong Cong, but, for the price and reliability? Can't beat it.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 5, 2015)

hat said:


> Are these xeons you guys are using overclockable at all?


I don't if things have changed in the past 3 years but 2P server boards don't generally give you a lot of options for overclocking.  And when buying engineering sample chips, I generally prefer going with server boards.  However if you want to spend the money, you can always go with something like the EVGA SRX board.  I don't know if there are any other 2P enthusiast boards out there.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> PM me if you want something a little better than stock



I may be taking you up on that. Booted the PC up today and when it finally got into windows, that noise I mentioned earlier was gone, presumably because the pump was dead, which would explain the idle temps of near 80C! 

Needles to say, that pc is down til further notice. Its a pain to swap the old hsf back on because I need to remove the backplate from the AIO, which means I need to remove mobo and all. I may get the chance to do it tonight, but if not, it'll have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm' in the process of building a custom Water-Cooled SR-2 based cruncher right now. I just need a pair of x5600 series xeons


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 6, 2015)

@manofthem I'm quite sure that our Capt'n can take care of your cooling needs but if not shoot me a PM


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I'm' in the process of building a custom Water-Cooled SR-2 based cruncher right now. I just need a pair of x5600 series xeons



Can't wait to see that sexy build! 



T-Bob said:


> @manofthem I'm quite sure that our Capt'n can take care of your cooling needs but if not shoot me a PM



Thank you for the offer.  I'll let you know how things go


----------



## hat (Jul 6, 2015)

There's a lot of questions floating about in my mind about these xeons. I know the older 1366 xeons can clock, but what about this monster?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117470

And what is the fascination with xeons? Huge core count? I remember a while ago they were favored by some for enhanced overclockability and stability being a server chip.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes- massive core counts, 2P and beyond scaling, and smaller power footprint compared to multiple i7s, etc (farm in a box). 

That CPU you linked is just the higher clocked model of what he will be running, the CPU was linked earlier.


----------



## hat (Jul 6, 2015)

But can it overclockable at all?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 6, 2015)

hat said:


> But can it overclockable at all?


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/69...12-workstation-motherboard-review/index5.html


----------



## hat (Jul 6, 2015)

Boooooo. I'd really like to see an over clocked system with 2 of those 18 core chips running at like 4ghz across all cores... Then watch h.265 encodes fly while being the fastest wcg user in the world while playing 10 instances of crysis at the same time.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2015)

Big shout out to @Norton for hooking me up with a cooler.   plus thanks @T-Bob for offering as well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 6, 2015)

hat said:


> Boooooo. I'd really like to see an over clocked system with 2 of those 18 core chips running at like 4ghz across all cores... Then watch h.265 encodes fly while being the fastest wcg user in the world while playing 10 instances of crysis at the same time.


We won't get this unless AMD challenges Intel at the performance level.  The chip companies are being PC and are only going to to bring out lower (I don't know how to say "ever decreasing power consumption") powered chips.  I can hear their argument now,"Who needs that much power on their desktop?"


----------



## hat (Jul 6, 2015)

I disagree. These are server chips and nobody really overclocks servers, I don't think. In fact nobody really overclocks anything except a handful of people like us. I'm sure they could easily allow these xeons to be unlocked, or any chip, but they don't. They're just extracting more money from a niche market. That's how I see it anyways...


----------



## theonedub (Jul 6, 2015)

TDP would go through the roof, motherboard manufacturers would have to build more robust MBs, cooling solutions would need to be enhanced, and the list goes on. 

I think what ends up happening with AMDs Zen platform will show us if 300w TDP High Performance CPUs are a near reality or pipe dream.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2015)

hat said:


> I disagree. These are server chips and nobody really overclocks servers, I don't think. In fact nobody really overclocks anything except a handful of people like us. I'm sure they could easily allow these xeons to be unlocked, or any chip, but they don't. They're just extracting more money from a niche market. That's how I see it anyways...



http://www.overclock.net/t/1537538/overclocking-x5675-es


*x5675 3.06Ghz*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 6, 2015)

Bloody Hell......look at the volts.......  , i bet that is chomping through close to 200 W

6 c 12 th @ 5.2ghz  amazing, especially as you can buy them for £ 100.00.

Can i smell LN2 ?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 6, 2015)

twilyth said:


> OK, so I finally pulled the trigger on a couple of ES E5-2695's - 14C at 2.3ghz.  Will probably go with a SuperMicro X10DAi board unless there are other suggestions.  Not ordering the board until I'm sure the chips are being shipped.



Could you clue us in on where you purchased the CPU?


----------



## hat (Jul 6, 2015)

theonedub said:


> TDP would go through the roof, motherboard manufacturers would have to build more robust MBs, cooling solutions would need to be enhanced, and the list goes on.
> 
> I think what ends up happening with AMDs Zen platform will show us if 300w TDP High Performance CPUs are a near reality or pipe dream.



Why can't the Xeons work in existing 2011-v3 boards like as we've seen with 775 and 1366? I would be happy with the ability to drop a single 18c Xeon in a nice OC 2011v3 board and have at it. Then there were things like the Skulltrail and the SR2 that did it with 2 sockets.

While I agree with the idea that 2p and so-on are 99% of the time absolutely not designed for overclocking, I just wish I could see someone take that 18c chip and drop it in an overclocker 2011v3 board and make it scream...


----------



## theonedub (Jul 6, 2015)

While these CPUs do work in v3 boards I don't think even higher end boards designed to take something like the 5690x to 4.5-4.7 are built well enough to take an 18 or 14 core Xeon to the same speeds- even if by some stroke of magic, Intel decided to release a multi unlocked Xeon.


----------



## hat (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, the TDP of the 5960x and the chip I linked to aren't far apart at all. Though, I admit I don't know much about what all goes into building a motherboard designed for that, and recognize there could be more to it than what I see now.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm no expert either but I'm thinking OCing 8 cores by 1ghz is far less demanding on the motherboard's power delivery than taking 14-18 cores and OCing ~2ghz.


----------



## hat (Jul 7, 2015)

I wouldn't expect to push it as far as a 5960x, or very far at all. What I'm missing is the ability to even TRY to do it. Of course, it's all a pipe dream anyway, I could never afford such a system, but I still wish they would let me do it just so I could try somehow, someday in la-la land...


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 7, 2015)

How many PPD can be done with a P4 2.8GHz?

  

A freind of mine asked me to try to revive an old HP DX2000-MT becuase it was too slow.
It had only 2x256MB, just added 2x1GB more.

I'm temptep to hijack that pc for some crunching  but I'm not sure if worth it.


----------



## xvi (Jul 7, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> I'm temptep to hijack that pc for some crunching  but I'm not sure if worth it.


Some here would say any points are good points whereas others would say it's not worth it.
I myself would say the latter. I think the power bill you'd save with a newer system would quickly outweigh the cost of a new system compared to the P4. (Expect sub 1k ppd)


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 7, 2015)

My power bill stays the same after more than a month of crunching, electricity here is very cheap.
Sooner or later I'll have to give him back that pc but in meantime can use it for crunching.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> My power bill stays the same after more than a month of crunching, electricity here is very cheap.
> Sooner or later I'll have to give him back that pc but in meantime can use it for crunching.



I would have to agree with @xvi's outlook, but hey, if power isn't an issue and you have the space, might as well run it while you can. In fact, doing so will give us a better idea of what that machine is capable of. All points are important (see what I did there xvi)


----------



## hat (Jul 7, 2015)

Could that 18 core xeon possibly run with the bclk straps on the 2011v3 boards?


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> How many PPD can be done with a P4 2.8GHz?
> 
> View attachment 66297 View attachment 66298
> 
> ...


500 to 700 points avg. I run one on Linux Mint 24-7. It will sometimes run a bit more, depending on the WU.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2015)

OK LINUX Penguins, I have a problem.

sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager

E: Unable to locate package boinc-client
E: Unable to locate package boinc-manager

WTF!!??
Ubuntu 14.04 Finally got it loaded. I can't remember the syntax for update, I think that may be why it can't find it.

Written on MadCruncher!!

Tryin' to get this beast crunching!!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 8, 2015)

sudo apt-get update (Updates the local package index files)
sudo apt-get upgrade (Checks for updates to installed packages)
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (More advanced upgrade, that can resolve conflicts)


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> sudo apt-get update (Updates the local package index files)
> sudo apt-get upgrade (Checks for updates to installed packages)
> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (More advanced upgrade, that can resolve conflicts)


Thanks, I am getting getdeb and playdeb and Ubuntu is installing updates from the Software Updater.

Should have BOINC up in the next hour, or so.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 8, 2015)

Should have my other 4790k back up this weekend. Going to play around with the overclock on it and then might try and run linux.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2015)

I primarily keep an eye on what is going on by using the my alerts page. Well for whatever reason I am not getting any alerts at all. Looks like twilyth is doing something really cool.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2015)

Dammit!!

MadCruncher downloaded a bunch of stuff, was installing it and then...rebooted. But now, can't log in.

I am about to say, "Screw YOU, Ubuntu!!"

I might just load up Mint tomorrow and let that be that!! 

If Ubuntu can't even update itself without crashing, miserably, what's the use? I have to download what has been normally included, all the deb's, and now it crashes within the Software Updater?

It's been three weeks, or more, It's actually loaded and went to desktop, 3 Times! The rest of my time fighting it has been in vain.

14.04, may be too much for this Athlon 64x2. But Mint won't be!

So, yea, I'm a little PO'ed and Frustrated. Spent most of today effing around with this crap heap!

Mint it is. See you all tomorrow, Minty Fresh and Crunchy, on the MaDcRuNcHeR!!


Next outing will probably be a Debian Distro. Aren't they supposed to be vetted for a few years of testing first?

I'm so done being a beta tester for Ubuntu releases!! Mint has been UBER reliable on my P4 Machine. No reason it shouldn't be the same for the MaDcRuNcHeR.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 8, 2015)

You should be happier with Mint- its nearly zero maintenance.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2015)

Mint is nice, but it is on kernal 3.13 which is old. The current kernal is 3.19 which should get you a bit more performance.

If not mint, maybe try ubuntu mate. I like using linux mint mate myself. Been thinking I am going to switch to ubuntu mint mate.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 9, 2015)

Nah, gonna load it up now. In the last 4 hours, my download speed sucks in this location, tall buildings and such, I have had to download Mint twice, first time failed after 2 hours!!

So, I am now burning a disk. Mint 17.2 Cinnamon 32 bit. I can always upgrade the kernel, not sure it will improve my crunching, or not. If it does, maybe I will spend the time with that.

In the Meantime, I just want this thing to BE crunching, instead of BEING a waster of time!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Just before wedding, found this:

Asus Maximus Extreme full Ek waterblock
i7 3770k delided
Ek Evo Supremacy nickel acrylic 
32gig G.SKILL F3-2133C9Q-32GXH Ripjaws X 32GB 4X8GB DDR3-2133

400$

Just WOW,  nice upgrade to my server then sell the 2500k xD


----------



## twilyth (Jul 10, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Could you clue us in on where you purchased the CPU?


ebay.  Still working on getting it going.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 10, 2015)

well, looks like I am gonna load up Mint Lisa. It's a Gnome 3 but, it seems to keep my old P4 crunching along! Rafaela was being a Bitch. For some reason, I can't get this old CPU to handle it, plus the GPU is being iffy with it, screen flashes, and such.

So, going to use the tried and True, Lisa. Gonna burn the .iso, now, load it up after work, tomorrow.

Wish me luck! If this doesn't work I may have a meltdown, of the destructive kind, and _kill this Computer_, *DEAD!*


----------



## xvi (Jul 10, 2015)

Arjai said:


> well, looks like I am gonna load up Mint Lisa. It's a Gnome 3 but, it seems to keep my old P4 crunching along! Rafaela was being a Bitch. For some reason, I can't get this old CPU to handle it, plus the GPU is being iffy with it, screen flashes, and such.



You could always remove the GUI. It frees up precious resources so you can crunch harder.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2015)

Just noticed that they pushed the end date for MCM back from October to November. 31 (  I had to look it up) more days to attain that badge you're trying to get to.  I'm trying to get to my second Diamond.
Fired up my 3220T today.  We seem to be out of our heatwave.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone on the team looking for 1366 chips?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 11, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just noticed that they pushed the end date for MCM back from October to November. 31 (  I had to look it up) more days to attain that badge you're trying to get to.  I'm trying to get to my second Diamond.
> Fired up my 3220T today.  We seem to be out of our heatwave.


What's it been down there? 95 average? We hit 67 today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2015)

Toothless said:


> What's it been down there? 95 average? We hit 67 today.


That's about right.  Nights were cooler than I normally expect during a heat wave like that.  All nights got down into the 60's, with most of them into the lower 60's.  That allows me to cool off the house overnight with a 20" high velocity fan and to only run my window AC, at it's lowest setting, for about 8 hours and still maintain a comfortable temperature in the whole house.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Anyone on the team looking for 1366 chips?



@T-Bob might be and s1366 hex cores are always nice to have around


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2015)

It begins, again...

The cursed P5N-E SLI, which brought terror to quad core CPU overclockers everywhere in ages past, has once again appeared. But all hope is not lost. The ancient 0608 BIOS has been found, and I am currently wielding it against the P5N-E SLI's demons who would destroy all quad overclocking without it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> @T-Bob might be and s1366 hex cores are always nice to have around


Yeah I could use a hex chip.


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> @T-Bob might be and s1366 hex cores are always nice to have around


Yeah I could use a pair of hex chips for the system below.

This is the system that I've been working on, Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, it passes 6.5 hours Prime95 testing, but it seems to want to crash running WCG. I go try to remote in with remote desktop and it's not there. Can't ping it either. I think it may be getting too hot... temps are in mid 70s when I check on it.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Quick question, I've been playing with *Super PI Mod v1.5*, and I wanted to know if it is a good tool to use to see which Processor crunches numbers faster, or are those numbers irrelevant?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a quick question too
Will a XFS TS 550W  Power Supply handle a 980 plus 2 Processors?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a quick question too
> Will a XFS TS 550W  Power Supply handle a 980 plus 2 Processors?


Depends on the Processors and if they are going to be only crunching or multitasking as well.
I would use a PSU that can supply more power, the 550W PSU would be the minimum for a 980 and a single CPU.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Depends on the Processors and if they are going to be only crunching or multitasking as well.
> I would use a PSU that can supply more power, the 550W PSU would be the minimum for a 980 and a single CPU.



Well the Processors are 2 X Xeon X5675, the Machine will be sometimes Crunching otherwise main Machine.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well the Processors are 2 X Xeon X5675, the Machine will be sometimes Crunching otherwise main Machine.




I think I would suggest going a bit bigger than a 550 watt unit. Probably 750 or so I would think


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I think I would suggest going a bit bigger than a 550 watt unit. Probably 750 or so I would think


And what about a 780/780ti or 770


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a quick question too
> Will a XFS TS 550W  Power Supply handle a 980 plus 2 Processors?


Without overclocking, yes.  That PSU has 2 things going for it. 1.) It has 2 EPS cables that are normally needed for dual CPU motherboards.  2.) It supplies 528 watts on the 12 volt rail.  You have 2 x 95 watt CPU's and (based on the Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming) your GPU will peak at 205 watts for a total of ~400 watts. (75% of rated capacity - under 80%, which is my limit for a PSU and also where a PSU starts to lose its efficiency)
I don't see much overclocking headroom, however.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Without overclocking, yes.  That PSU has 2 things going for it. 1.) It has 2 EPS cables that are normally needed for dual CPU motherboards.  2.) It supplies 528 watts on the 12 volt rail.  You have 2 x 95 watt CPU's and (based on the Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming) your GPU will peak at 205 watts for a total of ~400 watts. (75% of rated capacity - under 80%, which is my limit for a PSU and also where a PSU starts to lose its efficiency)
> I don't see much overclocking headroom, however.


Thanks a lot for the replay, I won't be overclocking,  cpu will be running at 3.6 GHZ and maximum at 3.46GHz Turbo Boost.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks a lot for the replay, I won't be overclocking,  cpu will be running at 3.6 GHZ and maximum at 3.46GHz Turbo Boost.


I found a 0 running around.  Did you lose one?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I found a 0 running around.  Did you lose one?


My mistake 
3.06GHz


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 14, 2015)

Unfortunately funds have become tight and need to save up for a trip to Whistler in August, and I am looking to have to piece out my cruncher/file server. To make up for lost points for the team, I may setup my 4770k to crunch on 2-3 cores when im not using it. In regards to selling parts, if anyone needs anything, ill give priority and accept offers from the team. The specs of the system are in my sig. I am going to keep one of the WD Reds and put it in my main rig for some extra back up storage.


----------



## xvi (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone with a CPU similar to a 3930k, are you having any issues keeping it cool? I have a theoretically nice heatpipe tower with lots of airflow slapped on mine, but it keeps locking up and I think it might be due to temps. I'm rarely at home to check on it, so I'm not certain it's actually getting hot, but I've had heat issues in the past.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 14, 2015)

I am going to have my main rig down for a couple days for a much needed cleaning and GPU upgrade.  I have sadly not thoroughly cleaned this rig since building it in June of 2013. Should be interesting to say the least.  Temps have been about the same since I first started her up.
I am replacing the two MSI GTX 780's with a Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme. Pretty excited to play with a new toy. Also excited to finally move away from having to have two GPU's to game at 2560x1600


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow the Q6600 rig is giving me a boatload of problems. Not only is the P5N-E SLI really mean to quads, but it has insane vdroop! Trying hard to stabilize 3GHz (actually, 3.06GHz now...). Didn't seem to want to work running 1333FSB and DDR2 800 at all. It's working better at 667 (1:1) but still not stable. Also, I realized that this is a 1.325 VID chip! Not the best Q6600 I got here... lol. Not sure what's going on with my RAM either. If I leave it on Auto, it wants to run 5-5-5-31-22-2T... but even by SPD it's supposed to be 5-5-5-18-22.

Well, I gave up on clocking this system. The board, combined with the really high VID chip, combined with using the stock cooler, is not a recipe for success I'm afraid. If I had some more DDR3, I could instead use an Athlon II x4 640 and a decent AM3 board and get that to probably 3.6GHz...


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 14, 2015)

I almost bought one of those boards, I was lucky to read your posts about the troubles you are having.
Hopefully it decides to play nice for you.


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2015)

You almost bought a P5N-E SLI? You were looking at grabbing some old hardware dude... lol

The board itself isn't horrible, it just doesn't OC quads very well. People have used them with dual cores with great success I hear. AFAIK you want at least a P35 (or the more recent P45, or even x38 or x48 could be better) for serious overclocking. I had a p35 board which did well with another Q6600 I had. It took 400FSB no complaints (but I couldn't cool the chip well enough to hit 3.6GHz, so it ran at 3.2) I handed that board/cpu down to someone else who needed it more than me. However, it's not worth investing too much into this seriously old tech, even though it still does well today...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2015)

hat said:


> Wow the Q6600 rig is giving me a boatload of problems. Not only is the P5N-E SLI really mean to quads, but it has insane vdroop! Trying hard to stabilize 3GHz (actually, 3.06GHz now...). Didn't seem to want to work running 1333FSB and DDR2 800 at all. It's working better at 667 (1:1) but still not stable. Also, I realized that this is a 1.325 VID chip! Not the best Q6600 I got here... lol. Not sure what's going on with my RAM either. If I leave it on Auto, it wants to run 5-5-5-31-22-2T... but even by SPD it's supposed to be 5-5-5-18-22.
> 
> Well, I gave up on clocking this system. The board, combined with the really high VID chip, combined with using the stock cooler, is not a recipe for success I'm afraid. If I had some more DDR3, I could instead use an Athlon II x4 640 and a decent AM3 board and get that to probably 3.6GHz...



My Q6600 is quite happy at 3.0 on an Asrock G 41mh
I just sold an Athlon iix 4 with a Giga GA970A which ran 24/7 at 3.6ghz and never went over 40c on air.

Theres nothing wrong with old


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2015)

Sure, old tech is fine. As long as it's not too old... 
For me, gotta be minimum Core 2 Quad or Athlon II/Phenom II x4. The original Phenoms didn't do too well...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 14, 2015)

hat said:


> Wow the Q6600 rig is giving me a boatload of problems. Not only is the P5N-E SLI really mean to quads, but it has insane vdroop! Trying hard to stabilize 3GHz (actually, 3.06GHz now...). Didn't seem to want to work running 1333FSB and DDR2 800 at all. It's working better at 667 (1:1) but still not stable. Also, I realized that this is a 1.325 VID chip! Not the best Q6600 I got here... lol. Not sure what's going on with my RAM either. If I leave it on Auto, it wants to run 5-5-5-31-22-2T... but even by SPD it's supposed to be 5-5-5-18-22.
> 
> Well, I gave up on clocking this system. The board, combined with the really high VID chip, combined with using the stock cooler, is not a recipe for success I'm afraid. If I had some more DDR3, I could instead use an Athlon II x4 640 and a decent AM3 board and get that to probably 3.6GHz...


You need a C2D to throw in that rig?


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2015)

Nah... the best dual core chip would fall short of what the q6600 can do for what I use it for (WCG). Thanks, though!


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, stopped running FAH on the 660ti last night. At least for now. Gonna see if stopping folding will cool it down in that room. Since I'm not folding, though, I set my i5's 4th core to WCG instead.


----------



## hat (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, that seems to have cooled it down in here quite a bit... my WCG numbers will be up a little, but unfortunately I'm not doing any work for FAH. I guess I traded work in one project to do a little more in another and save on heat output and energy consumption.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 18, 2015)

Anyone getting a few MCM Computational errors lately? I think mine might be related to my SSD woes, but just wanted to see if anyone else is getting errors (these actually say computational error in the client- first time I have ever seen that).


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 18, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Anyone getting a few MCM Computational errors lately? I think mine might be related to my SSD woes, but just wanted to see if anyone else is getting errors (these actually say computational error in the client- first time I have ever seen that).


My MCMs are all valid...sorry if your SSD is dying.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry, my MCM's are all in progress, pending validation or valid.
No errors.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 19, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Anyone getting a few MCM Computational errors lately? I think mine might be related to my SSD woes, but just wanted to see if anyone else is getting errors (these actually say computational error in the client- first time I have ever seen that).


I've had only 2 of those in the past - both with MCM. Don't know why, maybe it just happens sometime? Hang in there!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 20, 2015)

I am setting up some linux optimizations today. I don't know if I will finish, but I am getting started.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 21, 2015)

Back from Cuba! and good news, swapped the 2500k for the 3770k, so more PPD at same clock, and 4 more thread.!

and switch from 12gb to 32gb of ram haha


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2015)

Back to some shenanigans, as usual!

So, in the interest of getting my name in lights, or Top 40 as you know it, I have been sandbagging a bit.

When the due dates line up, I will shut off the network and let 'em rip for a few days.

So, I just dumped, about an hour ago, 98 WU's. 

I want to apologize to anyone I knock off, normalcy in the standings will resume, tomorrow.

Then, I will pop in every so often, with my sandbags in tow.

I will bore of this also, in time then, do it again some. Hopefully, at some point I won't need to do this.


7 and a half pages, Valid. 7 WU's Pending. No Errors. Also, my P4 Cruncher, running 6.12.33 BOINC Manager, is good to go. There was some talk, with the servers stuff WCG is doing, that some older versions of BOINC would no longer be able to send and receive jobs.

It just dumped 12 and got 14 WU's. So, good news in my small corner of the World!!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

It's still early but it looks like the new rig will top out at around 26k ppd.  It might get a tad higher but it's doubtful that it will hit 30k on a regular basis.  As prices come down, I might look into getting a pair of 18 core chips but these are still very expensive.

I made up a chart to estimate ppd based on points per ghz per core and the estimate I came up with for the 2.3ghz 14c was just under 27k ppd.  So it looks like my estimate was pretty much on target.  I took the average ppd for the dual octo core rig with v1 chips and divided by cores x ghz to get a base figure of 645 point per core per ghz.

I used that as the multiplier for other chips (taking cores x ghz) to get a total output figure.  Then I multiplied that by 1.3 to reflect the roughly 30% increase in efficiency with the v3 chips.

According to those calculations, 2 18c chips at 2ghz should produce about 30k ppd total.  2 at 2.3ghz should produce about 34.5k ppd.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok, but, how many matches does it take to light a fire on a windy day. I need solid averages, can't afford to waste matches. I want wind speed averages from 10-25 miles an hour, because anyone can light a fire in sub 10mph wind. 

Oh and, wood matches are at least 1.3 % better than matchbook-ers. 

Sorry, @twilyth , you sometimes amuse me with your intensely random research!!

And by "Amuse Me," I mean envious of your concentration to a subject. I am mostly scatter-brained, with short periods of focus. 

I have to try, real hard, to care about something for more than an hour.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

It's mainly a matter of self-interest.  You don't want to spend a couple grand on something and not get the results you want.  The only research that was involved was trolling through the boinc host stats to find whatever other v3 Xeons were already on the network.  You just sort by credit/day and all of the big guns will bubble to the top.  From there, you just have to calculate the ppd/ghz-core for a few machines to get an idea of how much more efficient the v3's are over the v1's.

As @Knoxx29 pointed out in one of these threads, having a lot of cores at low ghz doesn't really help you.  You want both speed and lots of cores.  The only exception to that is if you can get a chip with greater efficiency.  Once I figured that the v3's were about 30% more efficient, that seemed like enough of an increase to warrant a new purchase.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> As @Knoxx29 pointed out in one of these threads, having a lot of cores at low ghz doesn't really help you. You want both speed and lots of cores. The only exception to that is if you can get a chip with greater efficiency. Once I figured that the v3's were about 30% more efficient, that seemed like enough of an increase to warrant a new purchase.


+1 that, clock speeds really make the difference. Lots of cores, as well. And the proof is right there in the scores your new setup is getting!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2015)

It's OK, no need to defend yourself. 

I get it, with cores and speed. That's why I up-ed my Karen machine from a Q6600 to an E8600, more speed less watts.

Plus I got one off E-Bay for a song!

I did the same thing with my P4, went from a 2.0 to a 2.8 for practically nothing! Got from some Chinese outlet, took 5 weeks tp get it but, it was worth every penny of the $10, or so, I got it for. BTW, damn thing is like a ROCK!! It sat in a storage locker for 2+ years, and I plugged it in and away it went!!

Granted, it doesn't give me more than 600 ppd but for a total price of 10 bucks invested, I like it. Also, it was my first kiss with Linux. So, it has been a good little box!!

For me, anyway!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, ebay is a pretty good resource.  It beats trying to keep track of all of the various fs threads on different forums.  You just have to make sure you know who you're dealing with.  A lot of Chinese vendors sell your email address if you communicate with them directly so I do everything through ebay.  I still get tons of spam at one of my addresses I used to directly communicate with someone and that was several years ago.

BTW, I checked and it seems that the 4P v3 chips only started coming out in May, so maybe that's why I haven't seen any.  If that changes and I can find enough matched chips, I'd consider going 4P.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2015)

Those sound like great #'s @twilyth !

My 4P Opteron rig (48 cores) will do 20-22k in Linux for around 550w so you're around 30-40% over what I can do in the ppd/watt range.

I do have one suggestion for you to try if you're going to go with another 2P rig- try going with a pair of higher clocked 6c/12t chips. It's a fair bet imho that you will get close to 90% of your current output from the 14c/28t chips for less $$$


----------



## FireFox (Jul 21, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Lots of cores


+1 there are a lot of Cores, but i still insist there is not enough Clock speeds.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> Those sound like great #'s @twilyth !
> 
> My 4P Opteron rig (48 cores) will do 20-22k in Linux for around 550w so you're around 30-40% over what I can do in the ppd/watt range.
> 
> I do have one suggestion for you to try if you're going to go with another 2P rig- try going with a pair of higher clocked 6c/12t chips. It's a fair bet imho that you will get close to 90% of your current output from the 14c/28t chips for less $$$



according to my estimates, a dual 6 core v3 rig running at a base freq of 3.3ghz should produce 16.6k ppd.  An 8 core dual v3 should produce 22.1k ppd.  There might be more of an advantage if the turbo mode is higher with all cores being used.

I like the idea of having a lot of cores though for badge hunting.  I'd like to be able to get to the point where I can produce a full year's worth of work in under 2 days.  Right now I think I'm at about 2.5 days.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 21, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> +1 there are a lot of Cores, but i still insist there is not enough Clock speeds.


GHz are lower with these extremely powerful CPUs, like a big engine running at slower RPM, while having enormous torque. I believe this has been mentioned earlier. @twilyth is now "driving" one of those new "V56" engines, luxury style. And it looks like its "fuel" efficiency is great! 



twilyth said:


> I like the idea of having a lot of cores though for badge hunting. I'd like to be able to get to the point where I can produce a full year's worth of work in under 2 days. Right now I think I'm at about 2.5 days.



Half a day to go!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

LOL, that's pretty funny.  I hadn't really made the association between the version number and a v-engine, but I like that.  It reminded me that some of the most powerful engines have a w configurations - like the Bugatti Veyron engine.

Along those lines (long way to for a segue, I grant you  ) I was looking at the boinc host stats and a 2687w v3 produces some very nice numbers.  Running at a base of 3.1ghz with 10 cores each, the v3 should be able to produce about the same ppd as the 14c running at a base of 2.3 ghz.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2015)

So is anyone else having some issues getting new WUs, particularly OET?  I noticed a little bit ago that my queue was shrinking, and now i'm only running 4 WU's, all CEP2; the only other project was OET.

Not sure what's going on, but I don't like it 

Edit: just checked the other rig running and it's drying up too.

Edit 2:  just checked WCG and apparently it's not just me, others are not getting OET work.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So is anyone else having some issues getting new WUs, particularly OET?  I noticed a little bit ago that my queue was shrinking, and now i'm only running 4 WU's, all CEP2; the only other project was OET.
> 
> Not sure what's going on, but I don't like it
> 
> ...



Checked the rig I have running at home and it seems to have plenty of work (MCM, OET, an UGM wu's waiting to go)?

Will check shortly to see when the last one was sent... it may just be working through what's in the cache atm.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So is anyone else having some issues getting new WUs, particularly OET?  I noticed a little bit ago that my queue was shrinking, and now i'm only running 4 WU's, all CEP2; the only other project was OET.
> 
> Not sure what's going on, but I don't like it
> 
> ...


I have 20 OET's between my three boxes. They all downloaded this morning.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> Checked the rig I have running at home and it seems to have plenty of work (MCM, OET, an UGM wu's waiting to go)?
> 
> Will check shortly to see when the last one was sent... it may just be working through what's in the cache atm.



Thanks.  I should mention my buffer is awfully low anyway, so it goes through it quickly.

I added in other projects and the 2600k dl'd some UGM immediately and added to the queue, while the 4770k didn't dl anything new. I just need to wait and see what's going on 



Arjai said:


> I have 20 OET's between my three boxes. They all downloaded this morning.



Aye...  It seems my last ones were from this morning maybe around 8-9am. Not sure what's up. Gotta wait but thanks for sharing with me, makes me more confused lol


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Aye...  It seems my last ones were from this morning maybe around 8-9am. Not sure what's up. Gotta wait but thanks for sharing with me, makes me more confused lol


 Have another drink, it will all clear up.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Have another drink, it will all clear up.



Yeah... That sounds good 



Edit:  got some more work dl'd, though not any OET.  But it's all good, I'll take it


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2015)

I was having a really hard time with OET trying to get my 5y Diamond.  Buffer kept running low once or twice a week.  Got the diamond and went with more projects and numbers have evened out (well, at least until CEP2 hit me and I scaled back my allowed WUs).


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 23, 2015)

Another bad news.
D425 died. doesn't seem to power up. changed the PSU, but no power. 

This year seems to be very bad for my computer hardware. 
Lost a 990FX board , Corsair PSU(still in RMA), 2 seagate HDD, i7 2600 processor and now D425.

no more hardware this year.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Another bad news.
> D425 died. doesn't seem to power up. changed the PSU, but no power.
> 
> This year seems to be very bad for my computer hardware.
> ...


Try changing Brands

Note: now they are in a better place

D425 RIP


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 23, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Another bad news.
> D425 died. doesn't seem to power up. changed the PSU, but no power.
> 
> This year seems to be very bad for my computer hardware.
> ...


Very sorry to hear about your troubles...  However, if it makes you feel any better - you are not alone!  I managed to kill a Radeon 290X last weekend - as well as 2 boards in the last 4 months.  Also, one stick of RAM and 1 HDD. RIP, all of you.  You just have to accept stuff like that sometimes, and move on even more dedicated! I wish you the best of luck for the future. 



Knoxx29 said:


> Note: now they are in a better place


In the trashcan - is that really a better place?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2015)

Who wants a 780ti Classified?

Seriously - I've got a new card incoming (and I'm stoked, it's a 980ti Kingpin) and as long as it's all working and whatnot, Both my Classy's will have new homes.  Unfortunately they're not free - postage will be required, but that's it.  So UK to overseas is about 40-50 quid or dollars or whatever.  I'll pop it on the FS thread but one of the two will be limited to the crunchers and folders.  I've always admired your selfless ways (may Richard Dawkins bless you) and my way of folding/crunching is by donating.  This card goes in Kreij's honour. 

If any of you have a novel way to suggest a good owner, I'm happy to liaise with @Norton over it but obviously the postage cost makes it a 'not' freebie (but close enough).

Both cards are hydrocopper water blocked but one was modded so it still has a reference cooler.

I'll need to get my new card in first so let's not rush!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Who wants a 780ti Classified?
> 
> Seriously - I've got a new card incoming (and I'm stoked, it's a 980ti Kingpin) and as long as it's all working and whatnot, Both my Classy's will have new homes.  Unfortunately they're not free - postage will be required, but that's it.  So UK to overseas is about 40-50 quid or dollars or whatever.  I'll pop it on the FS thread but one of the two will be limited to the crunchers and folders.  I've always admired your selfless ways (may Richard Dawkins bless you) and my way of folding/crunching is by donating.  This card goes in Kreij's honour.
> 
> ...




when you are  ready please pm me, i am in Wales so its a bit to far to drive so i will happily pay p+p


----------



## theonedub (Jul 23, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Who wants a 780ti Classified?
> 
> Seriously - I've got a new card incoming (and I'm stoked, it's a 980ti Kingpin) and as long as it's all working and whatnot, Both my Classy's will have new homes.  Unfortunately they're not free - postage will be required, but that's it.  So UK to overseas is about 40-50 quid or dollars or whatever.  I'll pop it on the FS thread but one of the two will be limited to the crunchers and folders.  I've always admired your selfless ways (may Richard Dawkins bless you) and my way of folding/crunching is by donating.  This card goes in Kreij's honour.
> 
> ...



I'm still in the hunt for a 780ti. Would gladly pay shipping and put my EK 4GB 680 up for grabs FF as well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> when you are  ready please pm me, i am in Wales so its a bit to far to drive so i will happily pay p+p





theonedub said:


> I'm still in the hunt for a 780ti. Would gladly pay shipping and put my EK 4GB 680 up for grabs FF as well.



Well, I have two but I think there may be more than two requests!  I do like the pass it on idea @theonedub, it's what a community is about.

But I'll await the wisdom of folksies like @Norton to guide me through these 'giveaways'.

EDIT: maybe we create a stupifyingly extravagant hand me down chain....


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> giveaways'.


what do you mean by Giveaway?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 23, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Who wants a 780ti Classified?
> 
> Seriously - I've got a new card incoming (and I'm stoked, it's a 980ti Kingpin) and as long as it's all working and whatnot, Both my Classy's will have new homes.  Unfortunately they're not free - postage will be required, but that's it.  So UK to overseas is about 40-50 quid or dollars or whatever.  I'll pop it on the FS thread but one of the two will be limited to the crunchers and folders.  I've always admired your selfless ways (may Richard Dawkins bless you) and my way of folding/crunching is by donating.  This card goes in Kreij's honour.
> 
> ...





the54thvoid said:


> Well, I have two but I think there may be more than two requests!  I do like the pass it on idea @theonedub, it's what a community is about.
> 
> But I'll await the wisdom of folksies like @Norton to guide me through these 'giveaways'.
> 
> EDIT: maybe we create a stupifyingly extravagant hand me down chain....



On behalf on both teams, a big *Thank You *for the very kind gesture and donation! ...didnt you donate a Titan not too long ago?    


Just gotta say, as @Norton will also, that to keep it OK with the forum rules, the shipping thing will have to be worked out a little differently, likely in PM with a few members. Asking someone to pay shipping falls under the stipulations of the B/S/T rules, which is where it would have to be placed.

That said, this is an amazing offer, and I know the team would be happy to work out the shipping costs, perhaps as a pool deal. Point is, we appreciate it so much that we won't mind getting the shipping paid for. 

Obviously we need the say from Cap'n on it 


Anyway, @the54thvoid


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> what do you mean by Giveaway?



As in, the card(s) will be given away.  But if it's overseas, the postage becomes a nuisance, so we'll need to work around that.



manofthem said:


> On behalf on both teams, a big *Thank You *for the very kind gesture and donation! ...didnt you donate a Titan not too long ago?
> 
> 
> Just gotta say, as @Norton will also, that to keep it OK with the forum rules, the shipping thing will have to be worked out a little differently, likely in PM with a few members. Asking someone to pay shipping falls under the stipulations of the B/S/T rules, which is where it would have to be placed.
> ...



Yeah, I did mention using the FS thread for it but it would only be open to you guys.  If there is another way, then cool.  Anyone know a delivery company that would sponsor it?


----------



## xvi (Jul 23, 2015)

Sig rig's GTX 680 could use a friend, dub. 
(I probably wouldn't use it enough to justify it though)


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, I have two but I think there may be more than two requests!  I do like the pass it on idea @theonedub, it's what a community is about.
> 
> But I'll await the wisdom of folksies like @Norton to guide me through these 'giveaways'.
> 
> EDIT: maybe we create a stupifyingly extravagant hand me down chain....


Is your Card/s and what you do with it is ok for me but the giveaway idea (i dont agree with it) why?
because is always the same people who wins and maybe should be given to someone who really need it, i have never enter in an giveaway and since i am here i have been watching the GiveAways and as i have said before is always the same people who wins

Note: you will hate me PEOPLE for what I have just written but remember is just my opinion.
FREE WILL


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is your Card/s and what you do with it is ok for me but the giveaway idea (i dont agree with it) why?
> because is always the same people who wins and maybe should be given to someone who really need it, i have never enter in an giveaway and since i am here i have been watching the GiveAways and as i have said before is always the same people who wins
> 
> Note: you will hate me PEOPLE for what I have just written but remember is just my opinion.
> FREE WILL



Well, simple - previous winners can't apply.  Practical solutions to non existent problems.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, I have two but I think there may be more than two requests!  I do like the pass it on idea @theonedub, it's what a community is about.
> 
> But I'll await the wisdom of folksies like @Norton to guide me through these 'giveaways'.
> 
> EDIT: maybe we create a stupifyingly extravagant hand me down chain....



Awesome sir!!!  Just got home from work so give me a little bit and I'll send a PM to discuss.

AND....

I'll cover whatever shipping costs I can 



Knoxx29 said:


> Is your Card/s and what you do with it is ok for me but the giveaway idea (i dont agree with it) why?
> because is always the same people who wins and maybe should be given to someone who really need it, i have never enter in an giveaway and since i am here i have been watching the GiveAways and as i have said before is always the same people who wins
> 
> Note: you will hate me PEOPLE for what I have just written but remember is just my opinion.
> FREE WILL



You're welcome to join in the process of selecting a winner for our giveaways... process is random and clearly defined each time we host one, usually in the 2nd post of any challenge thread


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Who wants a 780ti Classified?


Really nice gesture. 


Norton said:


> Awesome sir!!!  Just got home from work so give me a little bit and I'll send a PM to discuss.
> 
> AND....
> 
> ...


Make sure it is supervised by a folder  remember these are good for 300k PPD each


----------



## xvi (Jul 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> I'll cover whatever shipping costs I can


I'll split it with you, assuming it's not too terribly unreasonable (overnight to Antarctica, for example). Let me know.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> I'll split it with you, assuming it's not too terribly unreasonable





Norton said:


> I'll cover whatever shipping costs I can



*I would be more than happy to pitch in on shipping for this awesome donation. *

However, I kind of agree that it should be given to someone in need, not someone that just wants.

*For example:* I have enough video cards, even though they are no where near the capacity of a 780ti, so I would not even consider applying for this give away. 

Due to having enough video cards to fill my systems, if I want something better I should have to pay for one.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2015)

This is what I'm talking about, a bunch of members kicking in to make it happen  


@stinger608 makes a very good point about want/need.  I too wouldn't enter for it (even though it would be awesome and I'd love to have it ), but I know there are others that can make better use of it or that are in need.
All in all, amazing donation by @the54thvoid


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2015)

It looks like I'm going to be way below my now "normal" 60k+ ppd for today.  I noticed that the 14c rig didn't have any work and it turns out to have been low disk space.  The old windows install was taking up over 5 gig on a 60gig partition so I blew that away and it looks like I'm getting more work now.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2015)

theonedub said:


> The heatsink I am using touches one of the chokes near the motherboard socket. Before I tightened the sink I could get a sheet of paper between them, but after its tight. I know its not ideal, but I'd like your guys' opinion- how concerning is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would try to cut some material off of the heatsink to get some clearance if it were my setup


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> I would try to cut some material off of the heatsink to get some clearance if it were my setup


Wrong thread.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Wrong thread.



not really... figured we should start moving these discussions from the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread to the Team thread so I replied to @theonedub 's post here.

Maybe we should start a cruncher's tech support/discussion thread? OR repurpose the CHC thread for such things?

Thoughts?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't think it matters to be honest.  I'm guessing the CHC thread is only for exchanging hardware?


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I don't think it matters to be honest.  I'm guessing the CHC thread is only for exchanging hardware?



The CHC thread should be reserved for offers of and requests for *free** crunching hardware that we may have or need to keep our crunchers going.
* including shipping to avoid conflicts with B/S/T forum guidelines

That said, that thread tends to drift away from that and I apologize for that since I'm usually pretty prompt in trying to bring it back to topic... haven't been as active lately due to my work load


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> The CHC thread should be reserved for offers of and requests for *free** crunching hardware that we may have or need to keep our crunchers going.


I didn't know about that... thought it was more about general help/advice. I like your idea of creating a separate "Cruncher's Help-Desk" thread for those topics.  Then, the CHC thread may have to be renamed appropriately to avoid further confusion (especially by us newbies )


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I didn't know about that... thought it was more about general help/advice. I like your idea of creating a separate "Cruncher's Help-Desk" thread for those topics.  Then, the CHC thread may have to be renamed appropriately to avoid further confusion (especially by us newbies )


Yeah, I didn't want to say anything since I used to be a member here and probably should have remembered that but for new people even some "old" new people, the thread name can be interpreted more broadly than just hardware exchanges.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to say anything since I used to be a member here and probably should have remembered that but for new people even some "old" new people, the thread name can be interpreted more broadly than just hardware exchanges.



Thinking we setup a new tech support/discussion thread- I'll draft an OP for it and post it here for the Team to have a look and comment on.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2015)

The problem with really long threads like this one and CHC is that no one is going to read the OP once we get past a few dozen pages and even that is optimistic.  I usually try to read the OP for normal threads but I don't think I ever have for ones that hundreds of pages long.  You just sort of get a feel for them.

So I wouldn't waste a lot of time on the OP but would try to choose a specific and descriptive thread name.  That will go a lot further than a carefully crafted OP.  Just my opinion of course 

edit:  In fact, maybe we should add a parenthetical statement to the CHC thread.  Maybe something like '(HW requests only)'.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2015)

Well I lost one of my stars   I've been down a pc for almost 2 weeks, and it caught up with me 

Ah well, just gotta get it backup and running, and I'll grab that star back!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It looks like I'm going to be way below my now "normal" 60k+ ppd for today.  I noticed that the 14c rig didn't have any work and it turns out to have been low disk space.  The old windows install was taking up over 5 gig on a 60gig partition so I blew that away and it looks like I'm getting more work now.


I had a similar issue on my dualie, but it was from a boat-load of ram + Windows swapfile + hibernation file.  Turned hibernation off and deleted the file, now I have room again


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thinking we setup a new tech support/discussion thread- I'll draft an OP for it and post it here for the Team to have a look and comment on.


Like the F@H side has.
*** F@H Tech Assistance Thread ***


----------



## HammerON (Jul 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Like the F@H side has.
> *** F@H Tech Assistance Thread ***


Good idea


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I had a similar issue on my dualie, but it was from a boat-load of ram + Windows swapfile + hibernation file.  Turned hibernation off and deleted the file, now I have room again


Oooo, good point.  I turned on hidden files in explorer so I should take a look and check that out.

Really all I need to do is expand the partition but I haven't done anything like that in a while.  Also, I think I originally made the partition so small so I could back it up to the d: partition.


thebluebumblebee said:


> Like the F@H side has.
> *** F@H Tech Assistance Thread ***


I never go over there but yeah, sounds like a good idea.,


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 25, 2015)

I had special time this friday, and since I didn'T even used my new watercooling parts for almost 4 months, it is time to go!!













So I changed my XSPC CPU block for a Ek Evo Supremacy nickel acrylic. Cleaned all loop, put 1.5L of distilled water in a bottle, put a full bottle of dazmode protector and I am ready to go. Only thing, now I think my rad wasn't cleaned well at all, I see plasticizer in the gpu block (small amount). I don't know if I need to worry and clean again. If so, I will need to order other dazmode bottle protector :/.

Still have some bubble and foam from the liquid, but I guess it will dissapear.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 25, 2015)

Well it looks like the Xeons X5675 are giving me amazing ppd:

That's after 3 days running.
When I finish my 4P Machine with 4 X those 5675 I should get around 29.K/30K

Edit: I am getting ready for winter Crunch


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I had special time this friday, and since I didn'T even used my new watercooling parts for almost 4 months, it is time to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice setup, looks great 

I wouldn't worry about that bit of plasticizer imo.  I don't think I even flushed or rinsed my last rad when I got it, just threw it in; don't worry til you know you have to


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 25, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Good idea


+1, would be nice to have a thread like that for us WCG crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> +1, would be nice to have a thread like that for us WCG crunchers.



Done! 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...rdware-tech-support-discussion-thread.214610/
*OP under construction.....

Add in your comments on the title, content, or whatever and we'll give it a shot


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> Done!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...rdware-tech-support-discussion-thread.214610/
> *OP under construction.....
> 
> Add in your comments on the title, content, or whatever and we'll give it a shot


Thanks, captain! Title sounds good to me - tech support for all of us. There could be some software related issues we might need assistance with as well though...


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 26, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Thanks, captain! Title sounds good to me - tech support for all of us. There could be some software related issues we might need assistance with as well though...




I'm quite sure we can discuss software issues as well as hardware. It does state "...Hardware/Tech support..."


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

Just remember, whatever is said in Hardware/Tech, stays in Hardware/Tech. 

Rule 2, Read One.


----------



## Bow (Jul 27, 2015)

Its going to be hot this week and we are not going to be around much the next few days so I am going to shut things down till the end of the week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone need a HDD?  $13!
"Seagate Pipeline HD ST3250312CS 250GB 5900 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5


----------



## xvi (Jul 28, 2015)

Swapping the Pent. G3240 for a i5-4440. Pretty fair trade, I think.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> Swapping the Pent. G3240 for a i5-4440. Pretty fair trade, I think.


Looking at the scores - I'd like to agree.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2015)

Well damn. Just noticed one of my rigs has bee turned off for like 10 days or so. Thing is I never noticed LOL . Back up now just a simple switch on the back of the psu was switched off somehow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 29, 2015)

Glad to see this still going strong.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone need a HDD?  $13!
> "Seagate Pipeline HD ST3250312CS 250GB 5900 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5



Nice! Only reason I'm not getting it is because I _need_ an ssd in rig 2, the wife's pc.  I hate having the OS and such on an hdd, so slow....

Other 2 pcs have a Sammy drive and I love them


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 29, 2015)

Fitseries3 said:


> Glad to see this still going strong.


DUDE!  Thanks for stopping by.  As for going strong, check out what these guys are doing daily and even during the summer! http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-daily-numbers.92697/page-367


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 29, 2015)

Just wanted to share something with the team.

Im not asking for any form of thanks or recognition here, i just want it to be know that I started this team years ago because my good friend, mentor and inspiration for much of what i've done in the computer world inspired me to do so. He got me into crunching and i did so for xtremesystems team before starting this one. eventually i passed the torch to chickenpatty who has done a phenomenal job since then.

Well, Mr Dave "Movieman" Hunt (xtremesystems) passed away tuesday morning around 11am. He had been fighting cancer for over a year. very sad to see him go.

i ask you guys push on and continue your contribution to this team as it may someday lead to helping someone, somewhere and save the lives of many.

Rest in peace Movieman.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 29, 2015)

Main thread on WCG here - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38234

Hope his mom is doing ok.  As I recall, he was looking after her - last I heard anyway.

I knew he'd had a heart attack about a year or so ago but I don't think I knew about the cancer.


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2015)

Fitseries3 said:


> Just wanted to share something with the team.
> 
> Im not asking for any form of thanks or recognition here, i just want it to be know that I started this team years ago because my good friend, mentor and inspiration for much of what i've done in the computer world inspired me to do so. He got me into crunching and i did so for xtremesystems team before starting this one. eventually i passed the torch to chickenpatty who has done a phenomenal job since then.
> 
> ...



So sad 

He's out of pain now and his spirit is free...

@twilyth - there is another thread on the WCG forum where he discussed what had happened to him but can't seem to find it atm.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 29, 2015)

You probably meant this one

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37777_offset,0#485543

Which links to the gofundme set up by his brother.

http://www.gofundme.com/daves-life-fund

There's also this thread from about 2 years ago

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35498_offset,0


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 29, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well damn. Just noticed one of my rigs has bee turned off for like 10 days or so. Thing is I never noticed LOL .


Well, I did... as your score was a lot lower than usual the past days. Though I thought it probably was due to the heat or you doing some maintenance on your rigs. Glad it's up and crunching again! 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Back up now just a simple switch on the back of the psu was switched off somehow.


Wonder how that happened - could it be sabotage?  You might have to investigate! 



Fitseries3 said:


> Well, Mr Dave "Movieman" Hunt (xtremesystems) passed away tuesday morning around 11am. He had been fighting cancer for over a year. very sad to see him go.


Very sorry to hear about that.  Cancer is a hellish beast that needs to be eradicated, or at least be confronted with the most powerful cures to weaken its threat as best as possible.


Fitseries3 said:


> i ask you guys push on and continue your contribution to this team as it may someday lead to helping someone, somewhere and save the lives of many.


Will do.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 29, 2015)

New beta wu's out today - code is Beta_AVX. . . 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38240


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2015)

Want a shot at winning something sweet! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-summer-giveaway-active-ends-8-7-more-to-come.202061/page-39#post-3322547


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, I was having some difficulty remoting to my P4Cruncher, w/ Teamviewer. I threw it down to poor internet connection, through my 3G HotSpot.

But after a few days of trying, I decided to investigate. In the Teamviewer log, a very confusing set of codes and stuff, I discovered it was failing because of something wrong with the video parameters, or something. So, I sistered it on my Acer Screen, using the D-Sub connection. Nothing, monitor would sit blank for a few seconds and go back to the DVI connection.

So, went through the parts bag, pulled out a Radeon 9600 128MB card to replace the 32MB InsideTNC card that was in it.

Boom, Video.  I was completely surprised at my ability to spend about ten minutes, and solve it.

Usually takes me much, MUCH longer to figure stuff out, often with the help from you all!

Plus, I think that 9600, may have been included in some stuff I got from a Certain TPU member. Or, it may have come with the broken ASUS board I got on E-Bay,  Bastard said it worked, apparently it did, TEN YEARS AGO!! No matter, wasn't much and I can maybe fix it, someday. Or Maybe destroy it, trying to fix it. 50/50!

LOL

My main point is this. _99% of what I know about computers, I learned here, at TPU._ For that, I THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 2, 2015)

So, now that I'm back and catching up, I'm reading up on Win10 and starting to prep for some upgrades.  Two of my crunchers are on Win7, so I'm guessing a little bump in PPD might be possible.

Is Windows 10 working out for any crunchers on the new OS?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2015)

t_ski said:


> So, now that I'm back and catching up, I'm reading up on Win10 and starting to prep for some upgrades.  Two of my crunchers are on Win7, so I'm guessing a little bump in PPD might be possible.
> 
> Is Windows 10 working out for any crunchers on the new OS?


I have 5 rigs that are eligible for the upgrade. Just don't know if I want to do it. Expecially my main rig as i don't want to lose my Win8 key in the process.


----------



## hat (Aug 2, 2015)

t_ski said:


> So, now that I'm back and catching up, I'm reading up on Win10 and starting to prep for some upgrades.  Two of my crunchers are on Win7, so I'm guessing a little bump in PPD might be possible.
> 
> Is Windows 10 working out for any crunchers on the new OS?


Well, with the way windows update works, you'd have to check them often to counter the reboots...


----------



## Nordic (Aug 2, 2015)

How is everyone hadnly the summer heat? This summer has been as hot as August since June, and I am talking 90f+ weather. It has been a good 10-20f hotter on average in my region. I can't wait for fall to start crunching full tilt again.

I am liking windows 10. I installed it on 3/4 pc's today, 3 of which are inactive crunchers.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 2, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have 5 rigs that are eligible for the upgrade. Just don't know if I want to do it. Expecially my main rig as i don't want to lose my Win8 key in the process.



I have not heard anything about this.  To my knowledge, you have your Win8 key, you upgrade, you use Magicjellybean keyfinder to get your Windows 10 key, and you can install Windows 10 as a full version if needed.



hat said:


> Well, with the way windows update works, you'd have to check them often to counter the reboots...



Counter the reboots for what?  Windows updates?  If that's what you mean, you should change updates to scheduled to prevent it from rebooted automatically at any "idle" point.

I plan to do my two crunchers (as I said above) since they are both Windows 7.  I would need to wait at least two weeks (but will probably go longer) before upgrading my main rig, due to me being "on call" next week and doing some training from home the week after.  I'd need to make sure my VPN client works with Windows 10 before I upgrade, which I can test from one of the crunchers, but I don't want to do that until I'm sure everything's going to be OK and I have more time to play around with it.  I know there are some bugs popping up here and there, but that's normal stuff for being on the bleeding edge of new technology.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Is Windows 10 working out for any crunchers on the new OS?



I upgraded the 2600k rig to Win 10 (from Win 7) several days ago, and I think it's running well. I haven't noticed any issues just yet. 

According to WCG, it's returning good and valid results, though I don't know exactly its ppd difference. A quick glance at Free-DC doesn't show much difference as far as I can tell.


----------



## hat (Aug 3, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I have not heard anything about this.  To my knowledge, you have your Win8 key, you upgrade, you use Magicjellybean keyfinder to get your Windows 10 key, and you can install Windows 10 as a full version if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, sure you can set it to 'notify to reboot' or somesuch, but it only gives you like a day until it reboots itself anyway. I could be wrong but that's just how it looks to me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 3, 2015)

Concerning W10, I hope @TRWOV updates this:


TRWOV said:


> yup, better performance overall. Pretty close to Linux now.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 3, 2015)

My integer speed increased by~ 1,000 in Win10 from 8.1.


----------



## hat (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice, looks like it's using the cpu more efficiently


----------



## t_ski (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Everything I've seen so far has been Win7<Win8.X, and Win10 is supposed to be even more tuned that .


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have 5 rigs that are eligible for the upgrade. Just don't know if I want to do it. Expecially my main rig as i don't want to lose my Win8 key in the process.




Just download and run Produkey: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html

It will give you the Win 8 activation key. Then do an image just in case you want to go back. However I guess you can revert back within the first 30 days within Win 10


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Just download and run Produkey: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html
> 
> It will give you the Win 8 activation key. Then do an image just in case you want to go back. However I guess you can revert back within the first 30 days within Win 10


I have my win 8 key but from what I understand it gets consumed by the upgrade and is no longer valid after the upgrade.


----------



## Bow (Aug 3, 2015)

Cooler temps this week so back up and Crunching.  I was also thinking going W10. I like my 7 so I dont know.  May just wait until its time for a new rig.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 3, 2015)

HI


----------



## hat (Aug 3, 2015)

Allo govna


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have my win 8 key but from what I understand it gets consumed by the upgrade and is no longer valid after the upgrade.




I believe that is correct. However if you decide to go back to Win 8/8.1 within the first 30 days you can do a fresh install and use your existing win 8/8.1 key.



*Also, I will be shutting down all my rigs tomorrow evening until Saturday. I have to leave town and don't want to trust them running unattended for that period of time.*


----------



## Toothless (Aug 3, 2015)

Netbook still gives me issues.
Desktop is overclocked.
Not sure if I'll keep the laptop overclocked though..

Time for nightly crunching again.


----------



## Heaven7 (Aug 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> How is everyone hadnly the summer heat? This summer has been as hot as August since June, and I am talking 90f+ weather. It has been a good 10-20f hotter on average in my region.


It's been much the same over here, probably one of the hottest summers yet.


james888 said:


> I can't wait for fall to start crunching full tilt again


Me too. I never thought I'd be looking forward to cold & miserable weather, but - as a new WCG cruncher, I do so now.


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2015)

Having a brain fart atm 

What's the usual part number for a motherboard battery?

Edit... nvm CR2032 Google is my friend...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Having a brain fart atm
> 
> What's the usual part number for a motherboard battery?
> 
> Edit... nvm CR2032 Google is my friend...




Yep, that's it @Norton


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, that's it @Norton



Stopped at the store on my way home> wrote it down so I wouldn't forget to buy it> bought it> got home with it>>> now I can't find it!  *f--king Mondays!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Stopped at the store on my way home> wrote it down so I wouldn't forget to buy it> bought it> got home with it>>> now I can't find it!  *f--king Mondays!!! *



Yep, what a typical Monday; right?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2015)

2032's and 2025's look almost identical.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 4, 2015)

twilyth said:


> 2032's and 2025's look almost identical.


2025's are the same voltage, so will work too, they are just a bit thinner.


----------



## xvi (Aug 4, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I was completely surprised at my ability to spend about ten minutes, and solve it.
> 
> Usually takes me much, MUCH longer to figure stuff out, often with the help from you all!


Had the same experience when I started on these forums. Had some knowledge from what I'd scrounged up and from textbooks, but just skimming around on TPU over the years, I ended up hearing about the different types of issues people have. Even if I don't know the solution, I'll subscribe to the thread just to see how it turns out. After a while, you'll run across something you've heard about and go "Oh hey! I remember so and so over at TPU had this issue! It ended up being the power supply!"


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2015)

xvi said:


> Had the same experience when I started on these forums. Had some knowledge from what I'd scrounged up and from textbooks, but just skimming around on TPU over the years, I ended up hearing about the different types of issues people have. Even if I don't know the solution, I'll subscribe to the thread just to see how it turns out. After a while, you'll run across something you've heard about and go "Oh hey! I remember so and so over at TPU had this issue! It ended up being the power supply!"



I've found this to be true in my case as well, as I'm sure many other have as well. 

It's also the reason why I so appreciate helpful AND pleasant/nice people, because there's nothing worse than reading through a thread for help (whether my own or someone else's) and constantly see rash people bickering, fighting, trolling, etc. 

Thankfully this team is full of awesome and helping people. Props to our team yet again


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2015)

For anyone that went to Windows 10, did you have to adjust anything in OS for optimal ppd?  My Win10 rig seems to have dropped significantly in ppd, now averaging around 3.5k on a 2600k.... 


Edit: looks like it was at 7.4.36, and there's a newer version.  While the newer version is registered as Win10, I'll give it a go anyway.  

I remember back when Win8 came out, I had difficulty on my rigs, granted it was with the GPU wu.  Maybe it must be something to do with the new OS perhaps?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> For anyone that went to Windows 10, did you have to adjust anything in OS for optimal ppd?  My Win10 rig seems to have dropped significantly in ppd, now averaging around 3.5k on a 2600k....


I am still waiting for the "let's upgrade now" notification on my main rig. Did it reset on wcg when you did the upgrade and it is spooling back up?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am still waiting for the "let's upgrade now" notification on my main rig. Did it reset on wcg when you did the upgrade and it is spooling back up?



I don't think so.  After it upgraded, everything booted back up and nothing was changed in boinc.  

It's acting like something is keeping it from working all the time.  This rig was iffy after getting the 2600k but it seemed to do with bios settings.  After disabling all power saving features, it worked well.  And that reminds me, I need to look at power saving features! Aha!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I don't think so.  After it upgraded, everything booted back up and nothing was changed in boinc.
> 
> It's acting like something is keeping it from working all the time.  This rig was iffy after getting the 2600k but it seemed to do with bios settings.  After disabling all power saving features, it worked well.  And that reminds me, I need to look at power saving features! Aha!


I was wondering if wcg would see the upgraded rig as a new rig and make it start all over again. I'll post my experience when or if I upgrade.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2015)

Seen this, yet? Full of fun stuffs!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-tweaks.214172/


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Seen this, yet? Full of fun stuffs!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-tweaks.214172/



Earlier today, I told myself I need to read through W1zz's info, so thanks for the reminder. 


I dd stop new tasks on the pc so I'm going to let it run dry, go for a reinstall, then see how it works out after a few more days.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Seen this, yet? Full of fun stuffs!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-tweaks.214172/


Yea I seen it. Just not sure if I want to surrender my win 8.1 key for the upgrade. d


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2015)

I figure I will wait a bit, let MS figure out some stuff. I'll go for it but, I am not willing to devote even more time to maintaining my little farm. Plus, I lose enough sleep, schedule keeps changing, Boss keeps saying it will get better.

So, Yea. I'm gonna wait a bit. Not for work to get better, that won't happen!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yea I seen it. Just not sure if I want to surrender my win 8.1 key for the upgrade. d





Arjai said:


> I figure I will wait a bit, let MS figure out some stuff. I'll go for it but, I am not willing to devote even more time to maintaining my little farm. Plus, I lose enough sleep, schedule keeps changing, Boss keeps saying it will get better.
> 
> So, Yea. I'm gonna wait a bit. Not for work to get better, that won't happen!



I cant can (thanks @Arjai) completely understand waiting.  My main rig is queued up to upgrade as well, but the more I think about it all, I'm thinking about maybe waiting on that one...  Not sure yet, guess I need to make sure that this issue can be cleared up easily.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2015)

I upgraded my laptop and it seems to be liking win10. Upgrade went smooth probably a little to smooth lol.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I *cant* completely understand waiting.


?


> *Definition of waiting in English:*
> *noun*
> [MASS NOUN]
> delaying action until a particular time or event.





Arjai said:


> I figure I will wait a bit, _let MS figure out some stuff._ I'll go for it but, I am not willing to devote even more time to maintaining my little farm.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm taking the plunge as I type this, but I'll admit it's on my lower PPD machine


----------



## t_ski (Aug 5, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I was wondering if wcg would see the upgraded rig as a new rig and make it start all over again. I'll post my experience when or if I upgrade.


So I completed my upgrade last night and just check FreeDC a moment ago.  I can say that this rig still shows as the same rig with the total previous output still in tact, but it now displays a Windows 10 in the details.  If it makes a difference to you, here is the order in which I did the upgrade:

1. Computer was up and crunching with Windows 7 Pro and BOINC 7.2.46 (IIRC) installed
2. Updated to Windows 10, leaving apps and files in place
3. Once the upgrade was done, I launched BOINC and took the link from the Notices tab to download the new client (whatever the latest is - something like 7.4.47 - based on Matt's comments above)
4. Closed out BOINC and installed the new version over the top of the old version
5. Rebooted
6. Magic bananas


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 6, 2015)

t_ski said:


> So I completed my upgrade last night and just check FreeDC a moment ago.  I can say that this rig still shows as the same rig with the total previous output still in tact, but it now displays a Windows 10 in the details.  If it makes a difference to you, here is the order in which I did the upgrade:
> 
> 1. Computer was up and crunching with Windows 7 Pro and BOINC 7.2.46 (IIRC) installed
> 2. Updated to Windows 10, leaving apps and files in place
> ...


cool beans.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 6, 2015)

Finally got BOINC reinstalled on the Win 10 rig, and I hope it starts seeing some better numbers.  Unfortunately the 4790 rig is still down, haven't been able to change the gpu; no time lately.

I do hope by the weekend I should be able to get everything back up and running, but then again things just seem to pop up all the time


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone seen or heard from @CAPSLOCKSTUCK ?

He hasn't posted anything in awhile and I haven't noticed him logged in? 

Still seems to be crunching though....


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 8, 2015)

I haven't heard from him but he was online 11 hours ago.
Wasn't he due more botox injections?
I hope all went well for him.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 9, 2015)

I was just looking at this. From August, a year ago, till now. I have more than Doubled my output vs. my 1st year. Of course, one year was intermittent, at best, since I was on the Streets, camping and couch surfing. But, May of 2014, mid-way, I bought this Lappy-Top. 4 cores Crunching at 2.4 GHz, it has been a BIG booster! Now, I have a, new to me, E8600, Karen, Crunching, from a Q6600 I swapped out, although it is now only using 1 core for WCG because it is Folding, also. Giving it that one core has meant I have been getting Pie in the Folding Forum, with the 7850 I got from @mx500torid . And my Trusty 334 PPD 2.8 GHz P4 Cruncher, both are going strong!!

I am gonna switch around some memory sticks, and get the MadCruncher going, maybe even, tonight. One more glass of wine, and I might just go digging in, I have to switch out some sticks from This 'Ole Comp. I think... Not sure if the MadCruncher is DDR, or DDR2. If it's DDR, it will be going soon. If not, it will have to wait for my paycheck.

Let's see...

Yep!
So, I am gonna test out the DDR I have. 2 512's Crucial Ballistic and 2 512's of Corsair XMS. One of these sticks, or more, is bad. I have some new Mushkin 1GB's that were slated for This 'Ole Comp. But the board I bought for it, well, long story, is dead.

So, here we go!! After I pour out another glass!!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone on linux mint want to do an experiment? I want you to run a linux benchmark, update your kernal, and run the benchmark again. Shouldn't be too difficult. It does not have to be mint, but I think users running mint might see a large change in performance since the kernal is so old.
This is all apart of some tweaks I am trying to get more performance out of linux. I forgot to do a before everything test, to compare with an after test. So I would really like to see others results. Also, the more results from more people will show if updating really makes a difference. I have done some other tests, but coming from an earlier version of 3.19 gave me a 13% boost.

It should only take 10 minutes of your time, well, not counting the 2 hours waiting for the before and after benchmark to run.



Spoiler: Instructions



*This is for intel cpu's and X64 bit systems only!!*
Linux mint uses an old kernal of 3.13. You can check by using the command in a terminal.

```
uname -a
```

This will download the benchmark, and then run it. 4 lines. The benchmark took almost an hour to run on my system. If you just want to copy, paste, and have linux run all of it at once, look at the spoiler right below the code.

```
wget http://byte-unixbench.googlecode.com/files/unixbench-5.1.3.tgztar xvf UnixBench-5.1.3.tgz

tar xvf UnixBench-5.1.3.tgz

cd unixbench-5.1.3

./Run
```



Spoiler





```
wget http://byte-unixbench.googlecode.com/files/unixbench-5.1.3.tgztar xvf UnixBench-5.1.3.tgz && tar xvf UnixBench-5.1.3.tgz && cd unixbench-5.1.3 && ./Run
```



The benchmark should give you two scores. A single threaded and a multi threaded. Some example scores from my 2500k system are 2190 single threaded and 5990 multi threaded.

This will update your kernal to 3.19.3-k17-generic. Then reboot your computer. If you just want to copy, paste, and have linux run all of it at once, look at the spoiler right below the code.

```
wget http://multiclangaming.com/files/linux-headers-3.19.3-k17-generic_3.19.3-k17-generic-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb

wget http://multiclangaming.com/files/linux-image-3.19.3-k17-generic_3.19.3-k17-generic-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb

sudo dpkg -i *.deb

Sudo reboot
```



Spoiler





```
wget http://multiclangaming.com/files/linux-headers-3.19.3-k17-generic_3.19.3-k17-generic-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb && wget http://multiclangaming.com/files/linux-image-3.19.3-k17-generic_3.19.3-k17-generic-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i *.deb && sudo reboot
```




Then check if the kernal update worked by typing in a terminal:

```
uname -a
```
You should see 3.19.3-k17-generic.

Then update your system.

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

If the update was a success, run the benchmark again.

```
cd unixbench-5.1.3

./Run
```



Spoiler





```
cd unixbench-5.1.3 && ./Run
```


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm sure other people have noticed this but I don't recall reading anything here about it.  Since we can't get statistics by project and device except by looking at results status on the WCG site I can't say this definitely but it seems to me that the OET project only awards about 10-12 points per hour of work while UGM seems to award between 20 and 25.  Any idea why there is such a disparity or am I just not looking carefully enough?

I know that hours spent is only one factor in determining points but I'm seeing this difference on the same machines pretty much across the board.


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I know that hours spent is only one factor in determining points but I'm seeing this difference on the same machines pretty much across the board.


Aren't projects benchmarked with a Pentium 3 or 4 (or something) to determine point values? If something is relatively easy for the test machine to crunch through, but more difficult for modern machines, the points rewarded would be less for us.


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 10, 2015)

I've noticed my wcg ppd output have decreased in both machines since I restarted to fold ten days ago. 

I mean cpu is not totally idle when gpu is folding.

FahCore_17.exe uses 25% (100/4) of cpu resources on Q6600.
FahCore_18.exe uses 17% (100/6) of cpu resources on FX6300.

And folding power knob (light-medium-full) at FAHcontrol does not control the power the way I though.
It's more like cpu only (light), gpu only (med), cpu+gpu (full), right?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Aren't projects benchmarked with a Pentium 3 or 4 (or something) to determine point values? If something is relatively easy for the test machine to crunch through, but more difficult for modern machines, the points rewarded would be less for us.


I don't really know.  I think I looked into points calcs years ago but don't remember now.  It's hard to believe that an older machine like a Pentium could do any tasks faster than more modern machines.  Also, why would you have nearly a 100% difference between 2 projects like UGM and OET?

I might have to drop OET once I hit 20 years go to all UGM.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> Does anyone on linux mint want to do an experiment? I want you to run a linux benchmark, update your kernal, and run the benchmark again. Shouldn't be too difficult. It does not have to be mint, but I think users running mint might see a large change in performance since the kernal is so old.
> This is all apart of some tweaks I am trying to get more performance out of linux. I forgot to do a before everything test, to compare with an after test. So I would really like to see others results. Also, the more results from more people will show if updating really makes a difference. I have done some other tests, but coming from an earlier version of 3.19 gave me a 13% boost.
> 
> It should only take 10 minutes of your time, well, not counting the 2 hours waiting for the before and after benchmark to run.
> ...


I don't know if anyone else was interested in trying this too, but my 2500k saw improvements of 13% coming from a recent kernal. My g1620 celeron saw improvements of 50% coming from the really old kernal mint includes. A friend saw improvements of 29% coming from a recent kernal. These are not gains in boinc, but with the benchmark Unixbench.
Remember, the kernal I give instuctions for is for Intel cpu's with 64 bit linux installs.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> I don't know if anyone else was interested in trying this


I'M WORKING ON IT!  Finally moving some things around and will be firing up a 2600K, maybe even yet tonight.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry bluebumblebee, I am just impatient!

Out of all my optimizations, that one seems to have the biggest effect so far. It is hard to really know because I am only doing a benchmark, not actually running boinc.

A lot of the optimizations I am going to do, I can't even benchmark for. I have to spool up. TO BAD IT IS A STINKIN HOT EL NINO YEAR.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> not actually running boinc.


I'll try to remember to run the BOINC benchmark before and afterwards.  Not sure how to see the results for that though.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2015)

I am not sure, it actually shows results does it? If so please do tell. That would save a lot of time for everyone.
EDIT: IT does show benchmark results! Wish I had know this. You can see them in the boinc event viewer in both windows and linux.

Also, instead of making a guide for these optimizations I was thinking of making a "Cruncher's linux tips and tricks" thread (name pending) where we all can share information on  making linux crunching faster. That way, it would encourage more to participate, and could be used for more than just my supposed guide. It would also allow me to do more of a running guide, updating as a go so others can test things out with me.
Does that sound like a good idea?


This is another thing I want to try. http://www.pperry.f2s.com/boinc-compile.htm
It is old, from 2004. They saw some substantial gains. Today we shouldn't see no where near that much, but maybe something still. The question is how much.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> I am not sure, it actually shows results does it?


It shows it in the event log. I just ran it on my 3770K and got: 3778 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU and 9911 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU.  How that relates to what @TRWOV did a while back (link) I'm not sure - actually I think it's the same thing, just has the decimal in a different place.


james888 said:


> Does that sound like a good idea?


Yep.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2015)

The unixbench I have been using, and requested in the instructions does include a whetstone and drystone. So the total score it comes up with might truely be useful.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2015)

I can not get unixbench to run.  First, your info as to what to type in is messed up.  Once I finally got the program downloaded and extracted, it won't run, just keeps giving me an error.

```
gcc -o ./pgms/arithoh -DTIME -Wall -pedantic -ansi -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -Wall -Darithoh ./src/arith.c
./src/arith.c:32:19: fatal error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
#include <stdio.h>
                   ^
compilation terminated.
make: *** [pgms/arithoh] Error 1
Checking distribution of files
./pgms  exists
./src  exists
./testdir  exists
./tmp  exists
./results  exists
gcc -o ./pgms/arithoh -DTIME -Wall -pedantic -ansi -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -Wall -Darithoh ./src/arith.c
./src/arith.c:32:19: fatal error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
#include <stdio.h>
                   ^
compilation terminated.
make: *** [pgms/arithoh] Error 1

**********************************************
Run: "make all" failed; aborting
```


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2015)

I did edit the code once after I first pasted it. What is in the spoiler now, works for me. My ubuntu server did not, have issues running unixbench, but mint did. I resolved it with:
_apt-get install gcc make –y
apt-get install build-essential_


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> I did edit the code once after I first pasted it. What is in the spoiler now, works for me. My ubuntu server did not, have issues running unixbench, but mint did. I resolved it with:
> _apt-get install gcc make –y
> apt-get install build-essential_


Took me a while to remember that I needed to use _sudo_ before those commands.
The second one works just fine, but the first gives me this:

```
sudo apt-get install gcc make –y
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree     
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package –y
```
I don't think I've ever updated this Mint install.  Could that be an issue?  I didn't want to do it in case it updates the core.

BTW, the BOINC event log also shows the core version.

Do you really need results from Unixbench?  Will the BOINC benchmarks be enough?
Initial results: 2600K on a just RMA'd motherboard with a 500GB 2.5" thin HDD
3.13.0-24 Generic
3467 MIPS Whetstone - BOINC
12635 MIPS DHrystone - BOINC
Unixbench: 1161.3/4457.7


Spoiler: log



Benchmark Run: Tue Aug 11 2015 08:57:55 - 09:26:21
8 CPUs in system; running 1 parallel copy of tests

Dhrystone 2 using register variables  41555569.5 lps  (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone  4197.1 MWIPS (11.8 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput  1769.6 lps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks  691423.9 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks  182032.8 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks  1999326.2 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput  961555.0 lps  (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching  147115.6 lps  (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation  10659.4 lps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)  5628.2 lpm  (60.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)  3382.1 lpm  (60.0 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead  677614.6 lps  (10.0 s, 7 samples)

System Benchmarks Index Values  BASELINE  RESULT  INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables  116700.0  41555569.5  3560.9
Double-Precision Whetstone  55.0  4197.1  763.1
Execl Throughput  43.0  1769.6  411.5
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks  3960.0  691423.9  1746.0
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks  1655.0  182032.8  1099.9
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks  5800.0  1999326.2  3447.1
Pipe Throughput  12440.0  961555.0  773.0
Pipe-based Context Switching  4000.0  147115.6  367.8
Process Creation  126.0  10659.4  846.0
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)  42.4  5628.2  1327.4
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)  6.0  3382.1  5636.8
System Call Overhead  15000.0  677614.6  451.7
  ========
System Benchmarks Index Score  1161.3

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Benchmark Run: Tue Aug 11 2015 09:26:21 - 09:54:38
8 CPUs in system; running 8 parallel copies of tests

Dhrystone 2 using register variables  162615450.5 lps  (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone  30007.2 MWIPS (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput  17748.4 lps  (29.9 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks  1067336.3 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks  274118.6 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks  3351747.9 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput  4739817.4 lps  (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching  1135794.3 lps  (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation  48007.8 lps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)  36300.8 lpm  (60.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)  5363.3 lpm  (60.0 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead  3615769.7 lps  (10.0 s, 7 samples)

System Benchmarks Index Values  BASELINE  RESULT  INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables  116700.0  162615450.5  13934.5
Double-Precision Whetstone  55.0  30007.2  5455.9
Execl Throughput  43.0  17748.4  4127.5
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks  3960.0  1067336.3  2695.3
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks  1655.0  274118.6  1656.3
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks  5800.0  3351747.9  5778.9
Pipe Throughput  12440.0  4739817.4  3810.1
Pipe-based Context Switching  4000.0  1135794.3  2839.5
Process Creation  126.0  48007.8  3810.1
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)  42.4  36300.8  8561.5
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)  6.0  5363.3  8938.8
System Call Overhead  15000.0  3615769.7  2410.5
  ========
System Benchmarks Index Score  4457.7


I'm using a stock HSF and saw temps as high as 98 degrees.  Not sure if I need to change that and start again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for your concern buddies.
Ive been rough..Brain and spinal scan 08.00 Sunday morning. I actually cried when they told me. Ive waited so long.

Im fine though. Im strong.
Hugs to all
Ger


----------



## manofthem (Aug 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thanks for your concern buddies.
> Ive been rough..Brain and spinal scan 08.00 Sunday morning. I actually cried when they told me. Ive waited so long.
> 
> Im fine though. Im strong.
> ...



Welcome back!  So very glad to hear buddy!  

I actually started a pm to you earlier today but got tied up at work and never finished


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thanks for your concern buddies.
> Ive been rough..Brain and spinal scan 08.00 Sunday morning. I actually cried when they told me. Ive waited so long.
> 
> Im fine though. Im strong.
> ...



Brain and spinal scan...sounds serious...or? Hopefully not


----------



## Nordic (Aug 12, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Took me a while to remember that I needed to use _sudo_ before those commands.
> The second one works just fine, but the first gives me this:
> 
> ```
> ...


If it works, it works and you don't need the other command that did not work.

I have been using unixbench, which does the same tests boinc and more. I did not know I could actually bench with boinc or else I would have done a before and after with it.
These are my scores in unixbench on my 2500k.





I don't need the whole log. At the end you will see two numbers (1161.3/4457.7). Were those before or after the kernel update? Your numbers look really low for what I would expect from a 2600k. My 2500k is at 4ghz though, and had a substantially newer kernel to begin with.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2015)

james888 said:


> Were those before or after the kernel update? Your numbers look really low for what I would expect from a 2600k.


I listed the kernel used, 3.13.0-24 Generic, which is what comes with Mint 17.  I too was surprised by how low those numbers are.  That install originally had a 3770K and was my best performer.  Maybe there's something wrong with the RMA motherboard.  I haven't moved on with the kernel update because I'm trying to figure out what I want to do next.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 12, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I listed the kernel used, 3.13.0-24 Generic, which is what comes with Mint 17.  I too was surprised by how low those numbers are.  That install originally had a 3770K and was my best performer.  Maybe there's something wrong with the RMA motherboard.  I haven't moved on with the kernel update because I'm trying to figure out what I want to do next.


If you update the kernal, which is very quick and easy you should see at least a 10% boost as I did with my 2500k. My g1620 celeron saw a 50% boost overall.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 12, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I'm sure other people have noticed this but I don't recall reading anything here about it.  Since we can't get statistics by project and device except by looking at results status on the WCG site I can't say this definitely but it seems to me that the OET project only awards about 10-12 points per hour of work while UGM seems to award between 20 and 25.  Any idea why there is such a disparity or am I just not looking carefully enough?
> 
> I know that hours spent is only one factor in determining points but I'm seeing this difference on the same machines pretty much across the board.


The points for OET has been (still is?) all over the place. My 4790 some days got 50-60 points/hour and my i7 970 got 10-20 for WUs in the same serie. I have seen points as low as 0,8/hour and as high as 65. My normal average points for these two systems are 40 and 24. Sitting in *Koh* Lanta waiting for the rain to stop


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, The Mad Cruncher is having some issues.

The Corsair that was in there? Bad, wouldn't post on either stick.

The new Mushkins, 1 gig-ers, are fine, as expected. The Crucial, 512's, passed the POST test but, I was getting some errors in the memory test, I can only assume it is the older set of Crusial's.

Meanwhile, I tried installing Mint, 17 Rafaela and 12 Lisa, but it kept hanging, during the "Configuring Hardware" step of the install.

I'm wondering about two things. One, it has a GE 5500 AGP GPU with 256MB! 128megs I still think it's bad, the upper screen edge was always a bit funky Could not even tell what was up there!. Two, it has that old Crucial.

I know it will run with the two gig Mushkins, so I should just dump the Crucials, right?

The problem with the 5500, well, I have a GT 6800 256MB Dual DVI, in working condition, in This Ole Comp.

Catch is, my monitor is a single DVI input, single D-Sub. I guess I will give this a switch out and just deal with it. I'll install Teamviewer, and eventually get a better wifi solution, from my 3G Hotspot.

That is, if I can manage to get an OS to run on it!! I even tried Ubuntu12.04 and 14.04, all the way back to 10!!

OK, on with the assembly and disassembly and plug in and try again!!

All for the Love of WCG...I need a new hobby.

P.S. @stinger608 , didn't you say you had a bike you were gonna photograph, for me? I'd like to see it, and then bring them to a local resto shop, see what they can do for me.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> P.S. @stinger608 , didn't you say you had a bike you were gonna photograph, for me? I'd like to see it, and then bring them to a local resto shop, see what they can do for me.




Ah yes. Thanks for reminding me bro. I'll get some pictures this week and post em up


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Well, The Mad Cruncher is having some issues.
> 
> The Corsair that was in there? Bad, wouldn't post on either stick.
> 
> ...


I do not get it. Once again, after removing suspect Memory sticks AND replacing GPU, I get hung up in the same place!!

Always, 3/4 of the way through "Install", it goes to 'Configuring System.' Green bar goes to 3/4's across....and Hangs.

I am now stuck. I repasted the CPU, Athlon 64x2 3800 from 2001.
Put NEW pair of 1GBx2 Mushkin Silverline DDR.
Switched out a GeForce FX5500 for an AMD GT6800.
The Hard drive is a fresh RMA from WD.

This system ran fine until the HDD took a dump, I got the RMA from @Norton some time ago, before my jaunt camping on the river. The PSU has not given me anything scary, it's old but seems OK. It is a 220W from Enermax?( I think, seen it so many times lately ) MSI board, solid, no blown caps....Bios loads fine, I get the POST beep and can load up Mint UI but can't get through the loading.

I need help with this one!! I hate seeing this dual core sit here unused!! Someday, I will laugh at this crap as I chuck it off the roof! Until then, I wanna use it.

Any suggestions, welcomed. EDIT: Please reply to THIS POST in THIS Forum v
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-discussion-thread.214610/page-2#post-3329709

Thanks, Sorry for the mix-up in posting places, won't happen again. I PROMISE!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 13, 2015)

I rebooted one of the rigs today for Windows Updates but I forgot to restart BOINC   That rig has been doing 5-6K PPD and only gets 1500 for the day 

The good news is that Windows 10 seems to have increased the PPD by about 30% on my two rigs (over Win7).   Either that or WCG is just handing out points like they're candy...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I rebooted one of the rigs today for Windows Updates but I forgot to restart BOINC   That rig has been doing 5-6K PPD and only gets 1500 for the day
> 
> *The good news is that Windows 10 seems to have increased the PPD by about 30% on my two rigs (over Win7).   Either that or WCG is just handing out points like they're candy...*


Really? 

You're the first person I've seen claim a jump in Crunching points. How many days have you been 10-ing it, and are you sure that it's that big of a jump?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been running W10 on my laptop for a couple of weeks at least, and can't see any noticeable gain from it, looking at my device profile on WCG shows too much variance over the last month to even try to work it out.
One day it returns 4 results, the next can be 19, I suppose it depends on the W.U.s


----------



## t_ski (Aug 13, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Really?
> 
> You're the first person I've seen claim a jump in Crunching points. How many days have you been 10-ing it, and are you sure that it's that big of a jump?


Been about a week and a half for one rig, and since Sunday on the other.  First rig was getting about 4k PPD consistently, now is getting 5-6K PPD.  Other rig was getting about 12-14K PPD, now is getting 18-19K PPD.

Again, these were on Win7 before, which I've read is not as good at crunching as Win8.  Win10 is supposed to be optimized even better than 8.

Anyone else got before and after numbers?  I could be just smoking crack...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Been about a week and a half for one rig, and since Sunday on the other.  First rig was getting about 4k PPD consistently, now is getting 5-6K PPD.  Other rig was getting about 12-14K PPD, now is getting 18-19K PPD.
> 
> Again, these were on Win7 before, which I've read is not as good at crunching as Win8.  Win10 is supposed to be optimized even better than 8.
> 
> Anyone else got before and after numbers?  I could be just smoking crack...


IDK, I might switch "Karen" over, this weekend. I believe it will mostly benefit my HDD space, and if it boosts my crunching...Why not.

My biggest fear is having WIN10 mess with my 7850 and the Catalyst I have, finally gotten to work. But, it might also be good enough to allow me OpenCL, which I've been unable to get working in WIN7, which will boost my Folding.

Any troubles with GPU Drivers? Any ATI's in the two rigs you switched? Got any Heroine?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 13, 2015)

Arjai said:


> IDK, I might switch "Karen" over, this weekend. I believe it will mostly benefit my HDD space, and if it boosts my crunching...Why not.
> 
> My biggest fear is having WIN10 mess with my 7850 and the Catalyst I have, finally gotten to work. But, it might also be good enough to allow me OpenCL, which I've been unable to get working in WIN7, which will boost my Folding.
> 
> Any troubles with GPU Drivers? Any ATI's in the two rigs you switched? Got any Heroine?


One rig has an Nvidia Quadro card in it: no issues, but it's not folding.  The other rig is using an on-board video that is using the Microsoft standard VGA driver.  I have thought about adding a basic video card to the second one (video is just laggy due to CPU load), and I have a couple ATI cards that I would probably choose from, but I just never got around to it yet.

No heroine though - this is my favorite drug


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2015)

Utility company had the power off for 8hrs today while they replaced a transformer, installed a new utility pole, and did some other work- no WCG all day. Of course they did it right after we bought groceries, too -_- Back online now, and everything made it.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2015)

Some changes are coming to camp hat. I'm getting better DDR3 for my main machine "Starlifter". The RAM I already have will be used to go into an AMD AM3 motherboard, paired with an Athlon II x4 640. Those parts will replace the current parts in my second machine "Dragonfly", so the Athlon will replace the Q6600. This is a somewhat of a decent upgrade, as the Q6600 cannot overclock, and I've had the Athlon up to 3.6GHz I think when I used it before. I'll also (try) moving to Windows 10 on Dragonfly, which should raise output a little more. It should also help some with power consumption and heat output here, though things like that aren't so evident when looking at WCG stats...

-ed Well, after looking at the chip I found it's a 630, not a 640. I might have ran it at 3.5GHz (250x14) or 3.64GHz (260x14)... Probably gonna run at 3.5 for lower power draw and heat, since it'll be a 24/7 cruncher. If it was my main machine I'd push for more, but I'm not gonna redline a secondary system.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2015)

Finally got to install Win 10 on my main rig. I kicked around the idea of waiting since I felt I was going to run into issues, but I didn't wait....

...and I should have. I'm having trouble updating AMD driver on this rig, and of course it has to be the rig with CFX.  I've tried to install the latest AMD driver, and it failed. I tried uninstalling what I had, and it gave me errors and failed.

Ultimately it said AMD driver uninstalled, but it's not; it's not showing up in Control Panel's Add/Remove, but gpuz reads it fine and the game I play seems to be fine. So not sure what's going on just yet...




On the plus side, the Win10 upgrade went very quickly 



Edit: well I think I finally got it worked out, after a bit more fiddling and some help from my friend Tito (@t_ski ).  Haven't tested in game yet, but everything seems alright as of yet


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Edit: well I think I finally got it worked out, after a bit more fiddling and some help from my friend Tito (@t_ski ).  Haven't tested in game yet, but everything seems alright as of yet


I was like "wait, what?  I didn't help you any..." But then I saw the link and I understood the connection.    Is that stuff any good?

I did my two crunchers first, because I knew they were more basic hardware, and I knew if I messed them up I'd be upset, but I could get over it easier.  I plan to wait a little while more on my main rig due to still having to test some things out on Win10, like access to my work through VPN, etc.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I was like "wait, what?  I didn't help you any..." But then I saw the link and I understood the connection.    Is that stuff any good?



Oh yeah, it's very good.  For me, it's either that or Stoli as my preference (and usually Tito > Stoli), both better than the likes of Ketel or Goose 



> I did my two crunchers first, because I knew they were more basic hardware, and I knew if I messed them up I'd be upset, but I could get over it easier.  I plan to wait a little while more on my main rig due to still having to test some things out on Win10, like access to my work through VPN, etc.



This makes very good sense and kind of what I did too, except the wait on the main rig.  Did the wife's pc first, as a guinea pig run.


----------



## Bow (Aug 17, 2015)

Hot again this week with high humidity. Going to be shutting down during the day.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah.  Today it got up to 99F.  I had to fill up the swamp cooler finally.  The squirrel cage fan was stuck so had to give it a little push.

I have central a/c but the house is a bilevel and the 2.5 rooms on the upper level get really warm.  If I set the a/c to try to keep that area cool, you can hang meat in the rest of the house.  So I use a small window a/c to help out but that's only 5k btu so on really hot days it doesn't do the job.  I also have an 8k which I should have used but I don't think it's as energy efficient.  So I add the swamp cooler in.

The central a/c and window unit remove the extra moisture so it doesn't get sticky and the only juice the swampie uses is for the fan.  I think it's rated at 5k btu as well.

It's really weird how much of a difference of about 2 feet makes.  I think it's probably due more to the fact that the attic above the higher part is much smaller than the rest of the attic so it gets a lot hotter up there.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 18, 2015)

t_ski said:


> One rig has an Nvidia Quadro card in it: no issues, but it's not folding.  The other rig is using an on-board video that is using the Microsoft standard VGA driver.  I have thought about adding a basic video card to the second one (video is just laggy due to CPU load), and I have a couple ATI cards that I would probably choose from, but I just never got around to it yet.
> 
> No heroine though - this is my favorite drug


Karen is up and running on 10. No problems. The catalyst is still there running things AND(!!) Magically, I now have OPENCL!!!!!

I was hoping 10 would fix that! I am going to monitor the single core crunching averages over the next week. If I end up anywhere close to a 30% Jump, This Laptop is gonna be next!

BTW, that song sucks. 

I am gonna lose internet on the 22nd. I need someone to help me do the Daily Numbers until, at least the 27th. I may, or may not be able to afford to renew my internet. If it is longer I will go to the library and let you all know. The rent at my apartment is still flocked up!! They keep using last years inflated numbers for my income! I don't make nearly as much now, and they are taking 46.3% of my takehome pay!! They are supposed to only take 33% of my pay! That 13.3 % means I can't eat. I have lost over 25 pounds since moving here last month! *25 POUNDS!!*

Next Tuesday, I am parking my ass in her office until we get a face to face!! I am going to either end up in the hospital with exhaustion or lose this place and end up three steps back!!!

_Or BOTH!!_

Sorry, /Rant

I do need someone to step up and do numbers for a little while, Starting on the 22nd, Please!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 18, 2015)

My stats are down today since 2687w hasn't returned any results since Sat.  Somehow it got disconnected from the project.  I have no idea how since I never use that machine.  Thought I reattached yesterday but apparently not.  Will have to check later to see if it's dl'ing new work.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn.  Pretty slow around here lately.

Anyway, the dual octo seems to be developing some problems.  Keep getting bsod's.  Plus there was the issue with getting detached from the project.  Not sure what's going on there.  To do some diagnostics I will need to find a keyboard.  Think I'll get a wired usb model from amazon basic.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Damn. Pretty slow around here lately.




That was kind of my thoughts the last few days.


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2015)

The heat/humidity and my work schedule have been wearing me out lately- fell asleep in front of my PC for at least an hour almost every night over the past week


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Damn. Pretty slow around here lately.



Times are tough lately for me, haven't been as active myself due to everything going on. Life, stress, family, business, etc... 



twilyth said:


> Anyway, the dual octo seems to be developing some problems. Keep getting bsod's. Plus there was the issue with getting detached from the project. Not sure what's going on there. To do some diagnostics I will need to find a keyboard. Think I'll get a wired usb model from amazon basic.



I bought a crap USB kb for the wife's pc for like $10 or $12 at Staples (or Office Max or Office Depot or somewhere like that), and it's worked fine. In fact, the wife preferred that to the Quickfire mech board


----------



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, I ordered the new kb last night, so we'll see how it goes.  The octo has been stable since last night although I did have to do a restore.  I hope it's not some software update that causing the issue.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2015)

I still haven't gotten my one rig back up yet because of the issue with the gpu heatsink. Amazing how quickly time goes. I've been meaning to take care of it but I've just been top busy/tired/preoccupied to finally get it taken care of.

But I hope to get it fixed in short order.



twilyth said:


> Well, I ordered the new kb last night, so we'll see how it goes.  The octo has been stable since last night although I did have to do a restore.  I hope it's not some software update that causing the issue.



I hope for the best stability for the octopus rig. 


Edit: octo =fun for the kids too


----------



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Edit: octo =fun for the kids too



Not always.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Not always.



Oh man I LOL'd so hard with that! Well done


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2015)

Currently running a 24h prime95 test on both machines. I got the RAM in Starlifter, and testing my settings for it. Dreagonfly has been updated, and I'm testing my settings 3.5GHz on its athlon II x4. When it's all over I'll come back a little stronger...

Also replaced Windows 8.1 with Windows 10 on Dragonfly. I've read about Windows 10 running better than 8.1 so that could help some as well.


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2015)

Dragonfly had a BSOD 4.5hr in the test :-( raised cpu voltage tried again...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2015)

Bought something new today:
4x AMD Opteron 6376 CPUs
H8QG7+-LN4F motherboard (still sells for $985 on Amazon! )
1400watt gold certified psu
Onboard LSI 2208 RAID controller with 1Gb cache!
3 hotswap bays ( comes with 2x 60gb Kingston SSDs installed)
QUAD Intel i350 gigabit LAN
IPMI 2.0 with remote media
No RAM.

That's right, a 64 core rackmount server.  I've made obscenely good money this summer selling computers, so I decided to spend a fraction of the profits on something fun.  This ought to crush Kiev and Budapest combined.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I've made obscenely good money this summer selling computers,



And people dare to say the desktop pc is dead 

Congrats on the purchase, good to see you again


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> No RAM



Can't crush anything til' that part is fixed 



manofthem said:


> Congrats on the purchase, *good to see you again *



^^^ This! 

Are you back at school now or getting ready to go back soon?


----------



## xvi (Aug 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Bought something new today:




If you don't mind my asking, what's the total on something like that? I know it's outside my budget, I'm just curious to know _how far_ outside it is.


----------



## peche (Aug 20, 2015)

Boinc manager is so weird on all 3 of my machines, 
it takes like 30 min to report tasks ... i have to manually click on "update" Command ... for getting reported i guess... forgot to take a screenshot about all done tasks there being ready to report...


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2015)

peche said:


> Boinc manager is so weird on all 3 of my machines,
> it takes like 30 min to report tasks ... i have to manually click on "update" Command ... for getting reported i guess... forgot to take a screenshot about all done tasks there being ready to report...



Check your *Event Log* in the *BOINC Manager* to see if there's some reason why they are not being reported.


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> Check your *Event Log* in the *BOINC Manager* to see if there's some reason why they are not being reported.


thanks captain, but there is no new, issues or reports there... tasks getting there stuck ...


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2015)

peche said:


> thanks captain, but there is no new, issues or reports there... tasks getting there stuck ...



Do you have the_ report results immediately_ switch in your cc_config.xml file?


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2015)

let me 


Norton said:


> Do you have the_ report results immediately_ switch in your cc_config.xml file?


check ... i think is my bad...


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2015)

peche said:


> Boinc manager is so weird on all 3 of my machines,
> it takes like 30 min to report tasks ... i have to manually click on "update" Command ... for getting reported i guess... forgot to take a screenshot about all done tasks there being ready to report...





Norton said:


> Check your *Event Log* in the *BOINC Manager* to see if there's some reason why they are not being reported.


I had a similar issue. I figured I'd lay down some numbers for SETI Germany's WOW challenge (figured TPU could make a small appearance at the party) and BOINC worked through my entire buffer and wouldn't upload until I manually hit "update" once. It's had no issues uploading workunits since then, so I don't know what was hanging it up before.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2015)

xvi said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what's the total on something like that? I know it's outside my budget, I'm just curious to know _how far_ outside it is.


I bought it on [H]--hence that's why I just copy/pasted the ad--but $1000 + shipping.  Not as bad as I figured for such a system.  Ought to get high-20k PPD I expect.


Norton said:


> Can't crush anything til' that part is fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class starts Monday, but I'm actually living at home for the semester.  School screwed up something and I lost my housing reservation, and I figured that I'd rather live at home and drive an hour each way than risk living with three random guys (my experience with two in the spring wasn't good).  But one of my friends is graduating in December (at least plans to) so I move back in in the spring.
And I've managed to convince some of my friends to host rigs for the fall, which helps.  One has four of the dual-Xeon Dell T5500s, one has a T5500 and the dual-12c Opty, and one has the quad-8c Opty.


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I bought it on [H]--hence that's why I just copy/pasted the ad--but $1000 + shipping. Not as bad as I figured for such a system. Ought to get high-20k PPD I expect.


Hmm. That's not as far out as I expected. *looks at wallet*

Edit: If it takes DDR3 RDIMMs, it might not be too expensive to load that thing up.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2015)

xvi said:


> Hmm. That's not as far out as I expected. *looks at wallet*
> 
> Edit: If it takes DDR3 RDIMMs, it might not be too expensive to load that thing up.


Takes any sort of DDR3 I want to use.  So I'll probably do 16x2GB DDR3 regular stuff.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I bought it on [H]--hence that's why I just copy/pasted the ad--but $1000 + shipping.  Not as bad as I figured for such a system.  Ought to get high-20k PPD I expect.
> 
> Class starts Monday, but I'm actually living at home for the semester.  School screwed up something and I lost my housing reservation, and I figured that I'd rather live at home and drive an hour each way than risk living with three random guys (my experience with two in the spring wasn't good).  But one of my friends is graduating in December (at least plans to) so I move back in in the spring.
> And I've managed to convince some of my friends to host rigs for the fall, which helps.  One has four of the dual-Xeon Dell T5500s, one has a T5500 and the dual-12c Opty, and one has the quad-8c Opty.


Driving an hour each way sucks, especially if you have classes more than 3 days a week.  Plus you're sort of trapped on campus from the earliest to the latest class.  It might be worth looking into getting a room near campus so you can crash on days when the weather sucks or you're just to burnt out to drive.  Something really small with just a bed should be enough so you can crash there a couple days per week.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Driving an hour each way sucks, especially if you have classes more than 3 days a week.  Plus you're sort of trapped on campus from the earliest to the latest class.  It might be worth looking into getting a room near campus so you can crash on days when the weather sucks or you're just to burnt out to drive.  Something really small with just a bed should be enough so you can crash there a couple days per week.


Well, I'm on co-op this semester, so I'm working a 9-5 job and then only taking one class in the evenings.  So it's not too bad.  And I've already been told by a good friend I can crash on his couch if necessary.  Only for four months, too, so I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2015)

My i5 2400 machine passed my tests, but the Athlon is still going. It should actually be finished, but no chance to check it this morning.

Well, the Athlon passed over 36 hours of Prime95 Blend, so I call that stable. It would have just been 24, but no time to check before work so it just continued to run while I was away. Now, BOINC is installed and chugging along. Hopefully it does well!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 22, 2015)

FYI:
In 1.25 hours from this post, Newegg will be selling, on a ShellShocker deal, a DELL Desktop Computer T5500 XEON E5520 (2.26GHz) x2 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit that is currently listed for $340.  This seems like a nice refurbished unit with a 1 year warranty.  I have no idea what the sale price will be, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's under $300.
No, it won't get a lot of points, but it is 16 threads.  Then there's the option of upgrading the CPU's, of which I know no specifics.
Update: $290!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FYI:
> In 1.25 hours from this post, Newegg will be selling, on a ShellShocker deal, a DELL Desktop Computer T5500 XEON E5520 (2.26GHz) x2 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit that is currently listed for $340.  This seems like a nice refurbished unit with a 1 year warranty.  I have no idea what the sale price will be, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's under $300.
> No, it won't get a lot of points, but it is 16 threads.  Then there's the option of upgrading the CPU's, of which I know no specifics.


Check out my Free-DC or BOINCStats records if you're curious--I have several of the dual-E5520s/E5540s/E5620s that are running.


----------



## xvi (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I found a new toy to play with. There's an eBay seller offering brand new OS-less Lenovo ThinkServer TS140 Xeon E3-1225V3 towers for $285 shipped. Granted it's a measly single-CPU box, it might be a nice addition for anyone looking to add to their fleet. Details in the Hot Deals thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2015)

Still waiting three more agonizing days for FedEX to show up.  In the mean time, pictures from the seller


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks quiet.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks quiet.


Something about 8 ~40mm fans just totally says quiet, right?
He says it isn't so loud.  But I have somewhere to run it where noise isn't really an issue, so whatever


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2015)

Just got home from work only to find that the onboard SAS controller in the Dell Precision I've been using for computer sales has died.  I moved the HDD over to the regular SATA and it's working fine now, but maybe this means the motherboard is about to go


----------



## Nordic (Aug 26, 2015)

It has cooled down some, so I am going to turn another cruncher. Think I will do the pentium, not a lot of points, but not a lot of heat either.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Still waiting three more agonizing days for FedEX to show up.  In the mean time, pictures from the seller


Is that 4 4P blades in that thing?
Awesome, if it is!! That should pump out the WU's!! I hate to ask but, what's the cost of one of these monster's and what's in there, CPU-wise? Is it going to be very efficient, Wattage vs. PPD? Does that even matter?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2015)

Back home from my trip, and now this week I'll be focusing on getting the 4790 back up and running; I just need to finally get the gpu back in working order.  I'm hoping that by Saturday it'll be back up and running, but we'll see how things go


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Is that 4 4P blades in that thing?
> Awesome, if it is!! That should pump out the WU's!! I hate to ask but, what's the cost of one of these monster's and what's in there, CPU-wise? Is it going to be very efficient, Wattage vs. PPD? Does that even matter?


Not blades--just a regular 1u 4CPU server.  I paid $1000 + shipping for a system that just needs RAM.  I bought 32GB of ECC DDR3 for $12 tonight so I'm good to go there.


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 28, 2015)

32GB of ECC DDR3 for $12. 

I just purchased a 8GB 1866MHz RAM for ~49$.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> 32GB of ECC DDR3 for $12.
> 
> I just purchased a 8GB 1866MHz RAM for ~49$.


It's all 1GB sticks 

Anyways:




This thing is LOUD.  Really loud.  Definitely more than I was expecting.  PPD seems to be between 28k (MCM) and 41k (OET/FAAH).  Hoping to boost that up 10 or 15% with an OC.


----------



## xvi (Aug 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> This thing is LOUD. Really loud.


Well yeah! You're cooling a total TDP of 460W with a bunch of 40mm fans.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> Well yeah! You're cooling a TDP of 460W with a bunch of 40mm fans.


Yeah, it figures.  And it's in a hot (~85f) room, so I should have expected.  There are a bunch of them though (like eight) so I figured they wouldn't have to spin so fast.  Once it cools down and i can take advantage of 40F air from outside all should be better


----------



## m&m's (Aug 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, it figures.  And it's in a hot (~85f) room, so I should have expected.  There are a bunch of them though (like eight) so I figured they wouldn't have to spin so fast.  Once it cools down and i can take advantage of 40F air from outside all should be better


I don't know if it's your first rackmount style server, but they always are loud. No matter the temps the server will be loud with this type of cooling. Its made to last and be put in a locked room with nobody around.
You can always get rid of the fans and use 4x aftermarket coolers like CM 212s, but it wont be a 1U anymore. Since you plan to OC I would recommend to do it.

EDIT: Nice server btw


----------



## Nordic (Aug 28, 2015)

m&m's said:


> Its made to last and be put in a locked room with nobody around.


That is what I need. A small cool section of a basement with a locked door, adequate ventilation, and a server rack or two sitting in there crunching. Maybe if I am lucky, a small workbench too.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2015)

m&m's said:


> I don't know if it's your first rackmount style server, but they always are loud. No matter the temps the server will be loud with this type of cooling. Its made to last and be put in a locked room with nobody around.
> You can always get rid of the fans and use 4x aftermarket coolers like CM 212s, but it wont be a 1U anymore. Since you plan to OC I would recommend to do it.
> 
> EDIT: Nice server btw


Well, plan is to put it in the basement, so that will help a LOT.  It ran out of work while I was at work, but it's back up now (shitty bridged internet connection....ugh).  My OCed 2600k also went down yesterday and wouldn't boot any more.  I did a BIOS reset and now it's back alive....I'll keep an eye on it and if it's still stable in four days or so try an OC again.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> This thing is LOUD. Really loud. Definitely more than I was expecting. PPD seems to be between 28k (MCM) and 41k (OET/FAAH). Hoping to boost that up 10 or 15% with an OC.



When I was running F150 Raptor's server here I had it in the basement and was able to hear it whining from anywhere in the house... it was actually pleasant at a distance since it replaced my tinnitus with _actual _noise


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> When I was running F150 Raptor's server here I had it in the basement and was able to hear it whining from anywhere in the house... it was actually pleasant at a distance since it replaced my tinnitus with _actual _noise



Thats what I am worried about with the server I have. Its in my living room in a network cabinet but I can hear the wine with everything in the room off.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 29, 2015)

I have started a thread called *Crunching on Linux Tips, Tricks, and Useful Hints.*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-tricks-and-useful-hints.215606/#post-3336970

Feel free to contribute.

I am still adding stuff, and expect to be editing for clarity over the next few weeks.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have started a thread called *Crunching on Linux Tips, Tricks, and Useful Hints.*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-tricks-and-useful-hints.215606/#post-3336970
> 
> Feel free to contribute.
> ...


Thanks 
As it gets fleshed out I'll add it to the Essentials thread too!



brandonwh64 said:


> Thats what I am worried about with the server I have. Its in my living room in a network cabinet but I can hear the wine with everything in the room off.


If you can hear the _wine_ you might want to stop by AA


----------



## Nordic (Aug 29, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have started a thread called *Crunching on Linux Tips, Tricks, and Useful Hints.*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-tricks-and-useful-hints.215606/#post-3336970
> 
> Feel free to contribute.
> ...


I have added all I can add at this time. The writing/copy and pasting needs editing, as there are over 2000 words. Check it out, give feedback. Provide your own tips, tricks and useful hints.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have added all I can add at this time. The writing/copy and pasting needs editing, as there are over 2000 words. Check it out, give feedback. Provide your own tips, tricks and useful hints.


Thanks, I look forward to reading your wisdom!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking at the boinc version history, because I was wondering what actually makes it worthwhile to upgrade. I found something interesting.


Add support for ASIC Miners.
Suspending GPUs should not suspend Bitcoin Miners
These are interesting because it means some projects are at least planning to support bitcoin asics. I would expect certain older asics to be getting cheap, and on those certain projects should have exceptional ppd/watt.

I also upgraded from 7.4.42 to 7.6.6. It is actually pretty different. They changed the menus. The later versions officially support windows 10, although I have 7.4.42 working fine on windows 10.



Since I now know you can see the numbers from boincs built in benchmark, I decided to test if there was a difference from 7.4.42 to 7.6.6. I did not expect any, but I had an increase on my whetstone score on two systems which makes we wonder if it was not coincidence. Both times I tested, I ran the the benchmark twice and recorded the highest score. Each time tested was after a reboot.

2500k - 4709 Whet - 14747 Dhry - Boinc 7.4.42
2500k - 5591 Whet - 1396 Dhry - Boinc 7.6.6
G3258 - 3298 Whet - 13565 Dhry - Boinc 7.4.42
G3258 - 3975 Whet - 13382 Dhry - Boinc 7.6.6
2217u - 1907 Whet - 5962 Dhry - Boinc 7.4.42
2217u - 2295 Whet - 5423 Dhry - Boinc 7.6.6

That is about a 20% increase in the whetstone score from all three? I don't understand how a different version of boinc could increase this cpu benchmark score. Hopefully it results in more ppd.

------------------------------------------
edit: I have now collected boinc benchmark scores on all my systems that are with me at home. The scores are odd to compare.

Cpu,         Whetstone,         Dhrystone,
3570k,        5591,                   13396,
2500k,        4758,                   26248,
G3258,        3975,                   13382,
g1620,        3418,                   18256,

The Whetstone numbers seem to correspond with expected performance, but not as much as I would expect. The Dhrystone numbers make no sense.


Also, in testing all this. On windows and linux mint the scores jump around about 1-5% each time I run the benchmark. On my 2500k ubuntu server system the scores are exactly the same each time I run it. The ubuntu server system is running headless, meaning no gui or desktop. I am guessing that nothing else is fighting the cpu. Just an example of how such a system may get more performance than a desktoped system.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 30, 2015)

@Toothless  hope you have rocks in you're pockets for the wind

@ Team great work


----------



## Toothless (Aug 30, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> @Toothless  hope you have rocks in you're pockets for the wind
> 
> @ Team great work


The rain got me on the way home. My back pockets were dry but my whole front was soaked to the bone. Oh the things I do for cute girls.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2015)

Got the 4P setup in the basement:





Heat and (particularly) noise are no longer a concern.  I've been told that if I can come up with "something legitimate" to do with it I'm welcome to keep it running.  So I'll probably host a dedicated TF2 server on it and/or do some database/webserver stuff (basically more of what I do at work).


----------



## m&m's (Aug 30, 2015)

james888 said:


> Cpu, Whetstone, Dhrystone,
> *3570k, 5591, 13396, -> WINDOWS
> 2500k, 4758, 26248, -> LINUX
> G3258, 3975, 13382, -> WINDOWS
> ...



They make sense to me. I've noticed that with my Phenom II X4@3.4GHz my Whetstone score would drop to 2/3 with certain Linux distros aka Porteus, but that the Dhrystone score would always double with all distros I've tested compared to Windows x64. Intel doesn't seems to be hit by Windows in the Whetstone score, but AMD is. There is a direct correlation between the Dhrystone score and the OS (Intel or AMD).

My scores with a Phenom II X4@3.4GHz
Windows 7 64Bit
2798 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
8469 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU

Porteus
1805 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU -> ~2/3 of Windows (-35%) 
15306 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU -> ~2x better than Windows (+81%)

Linux Mint 17.2
3548 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU -> ~5/4 of Windows (+27%)
15567 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU -> Still ~2x better than Windows (+84%)

Dedicated crunchers *must* use Linux.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice one there. I did not say what OS they used in that post, and you knew. Very deductive of you.

So it looks like windows really hurts integer math because my g3258 is really close to my 3570k. Maybe that is because the g3258 uses windows 10, but the 3570k is still on windows 7.

I also still think the whetstone scores are too close. I expect a 3570k to do a lot better than a g3258, but it only was a ~1500, or about a 40% increase in whetstone. The ppd increase between them is almost 3x.


----------



## 4x4n (Aug 30, 2015)

Been without power for 24 hours now so there will definitely be no pie for me for a few days. At a starbucks just to get my internet fix 

Have a freezer with about $500 worth of meat, really need the power to come on soon.


----------



## m&m's (Aug 30, 2015)

james888 said:


> I also still think the whetstone scores are too close. I expect a 3570k to do a lot better than a g3258, but it only was a ~1500, or about a 40% increase in whetstone. The ppd increase between them is almost 3x.



The score is per core.
3570K: 5591 * 4 = 22364
G3258: 3975 * 2 = 7950

So there is a 181% increase in whetstone or 2.81x.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Got the 4P setup in the basement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you open up the to and install some larger coolers on it, you can run it with bigger fans and far less noise.  I think it was Knoxx that did this with his rig?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Been without power for 24 hours now so there will definitely be no pie for me for a few days. At a starbucks just to get my internet fix
> 
> Have a freezer with about $500 worth of meat, really need the power to come on soon.



It might be time to buy bags of ice and throw it in there- save the meat


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2015)

Or dry ice if there's someplace near you that you can get it.  It will last longer.  Just don't let it contact the meat directly.  A piece of cardboard should work fine.  Also, if you use a lot of it, make sure the area is well ventilated so the CO2 can escape.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 30, 2015)

m&m's said:


> The score is per core.
> 3570K: 5591 * 4 = 22364
> G3258: 3975 * 2 = 7950
> 
> So there is a 181% increase in whetstone or 2.81x.


Thank you. I think I am understanding it now. I am assuming dhrystone is not per core? How does whetstone handle hyper threading?


----------



## m&m's (Aug 30, 2015)

james888 said:


> Thank you. I think I am understanding it now. I am assuming dhrystone is not per core? How does whetstone handle hyper threading?



I should have said per thread and not per core.

Dhrystone is also per thread. With HT it scores lower, an i5 scores better than an i7 but when you multiply by 4 and 8, the i7 has a better score.

Explanation: BOINC runs a different unit on each thread, so an i7 runs 8 threads vs 4 threads for an i5. The i5 will complete each unit faster than an i7, but because the i7 works on 8 units simultaneously it finishes more units a day (higher PPD).
The benchmark reflects what each thread can push.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 30, 2015)

Now I want to predict average ppd based on the whetstone score. Given time, maybe I will be able to predict it reliably.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2015)

t_ski said:


> If you open up the to and install some larger coolers on it, you can run it with bigger fans and far less noise.  I think it was Knoxx that did this with his rig?


Likely so.  I suspect that when I go back to school in January and don't have a basement convenient I'll do that.  But for now there's not really anything to be gained by doing so--I ran an Ethernet cord down through the wall today so it even has gigabit ethernet and there it can live


----------



## 4x4n (Aug 30, 2015)

theonedub said:


> It might be time to buy bags of ice and throw it in there- save the meat





twilyth said:


> Or dry ice if there's someplace near you that you can get it.  It will last longer.  Just don't let it contact the meat directly.  A piece of cardboard should work fine.  Also, if you use a lot of it, make sure the area is well ventilated so the CO2 can escape.




Power is back, thanks for the advice guys. I did pack it with ice and everything made it just fine. I keep it about -10f so I figured it would be ok as long as we didn,t go too long without power. In 2006 we had another big storm and we lost power for 10 days. I had a freezer full then too, had to give it all away.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2015)

OK, I will not be able to have a constant wifi connection until the 10th of September. My pay raise did not clear through the maze of idiots in the Corporate office, yet. 

So, @[Ion] can you hold up the Daily's until then? Thanks!

I have been hitting the coffee shop, every couple days, to upload my WU's and to stop in here, once in a while.

 Take Care Team!! *CRUNCH ON!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, I will not be able to have a constant wifi connection until the 10th of September. My pay raise did not clear through the maze of idiots in the Corporate office, yet.
> 
> So, @[Ion] can you hold up the Daily's until then? Thanks!
> 
> ...


Shall be done!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 31, 2015)

So does anyone notice any improvement in the new 7.6.6 client?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2015)

t_ski said:


> So does anyone notice any improvement in the new 7.6.6 client?


Yes.  7.0.x on my 3930k and 3770k kept giving "Transient HTTP Error" while attempting to fetch work, and they ran dry a few times.  With 7.6.6 all seems well.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 31, 2015)

@t_ski, I posted my findings on the last page.


james888 said:


> Since I now know you can see the numbers from boincs built in benchmark, I decided to test if there was a difference from 7.4.42 to 7.6.6. I did not expect any, but I had an increase on my whetstone score on two systems which makes we wonder if it was not coincidence. Both times I tested, I ran the the benchmark twice and recorded the highest score. Each time tested was after a reboot.
> 
> 2500k - 4709 Whet - 14747 Dhry - Boinc 7.4.42
> 2500k - 5591 Whet - 1396 Dhry - Boinc 7.6.6
> ...


----------



## xvi (Aug 31, 2015)

Just got power back. Crunching shall resume soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2015)

According to the Top Hosts page on BOINCStats, the top-two hosts by RAC are at 37k and 35k PPD.  Minsk has been doing about 38.5k (albeit only over a couple days).  This means that if I can keep it fed with the OET WUs it loves so much, I'm all but guaranteed a top-3 (out of 2.5 million hosts) spot.  Throw on a 10% OC (reasonable, I think; the 6128 does 20% easily) and that pretty much guarantees #1 

Does anyone know a reasonable max temp for the Opty 6300 CPUs?  They're running mid-upper 40s now which I assume must be OK but how high can I go?


----------



## m&m's (Aug 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone know a reasonable max temp for the Opty 6300 CPUs? They're running mid-upper 40s now which I assume must be OK but how high can I go?


AMD doesn't like heat, do not exceed 60*°*C for a long period of time. AMD chips are known to slowly degrade themselves above 62*°*C. The best would be to keep it below 55*°*C.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2015)

m&m's said:


> AMD doesn't like heat, do not exceed 60*°*C for a long period of time. AMD chips are known to slowly degrade themselves above 62*°*C. The best would be to keep it below 55*°*C.


Well, that's much cooler than I thought was permissible.  My FX8350 was running very close to that so I'll check when I get home.
But it sounds like I have 8C or so of headroom at the moment which should certainly let me get another 10% or so out of the CPUs.
Thanks 
I'd really hate to lose 64 cores worth of CPUs


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2015)

m&m's said:


> AMD doesn't like heat, do not exceed 60*°*C for a long period of time. AMD chips are known to slowly degrade themselves above 62*°*C. The best would be to keep it below 55*°*C.



+1 I would also recommend sticking to 55C or less.


----------



## m&m's (Aug 31, 2015)

james888 said:


> Now I want to predict average ppd based on the whetstone score. Given time, maybe I will be able to predict it reliably.


It will be very hard based on whetstone only. Lets say a Windows user scores 5000whetstone and 13000dhrystone while a Linux users scores 5000whetstone and 22000dhrystone, what is the effect on the PPD? I'm pretty sure the person with a better dhrystone score will have a higher PPD. So I think that you need to take in consideration both scores.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> +1 I would also recommend sticking to 55C or less.


Alright.  Well the basement definitely seems like a good place then b/c it's nice and cool down there.


m&m's said:


> It will be very hard based on whetstone only. Lets say a Windows user scores 5000whetstone and 13000dhrystone while a Linux users scores 5000whetstone and 22000dhrystone, what is the effect on the PPD? I'm pretty sure the person with a better dhrystone score will have a higher PPD. So I think that you need to take in consideration both scores.


I could do a regression in R to try and figure out something.  Busy this week but could be a weekend project


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys!

I might reduce my main rig and server BOINC time a little bit, just for economy, while it is not alot, as Saturday, I got a news. My wife is pregnant  , so any economy I can do so we can continue having a life (cause the house needs some renovation)


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> My wife is pregnant



Congrats to you both!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 1, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I might reduce my main rig and server BOINC time a little bit, just for economy, while it is not alot, as Saturday, I got a news. My wife is pregnant  , so any economy I can do so we can continue having a life (cause the house needs some renovation)


Congrats!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 1, 2015)

OK, so, here I am, sweating it out outside the coffee shop, loading up my cache of done WU's. I check my bank balance, rent is due.

Turns out my Wifi provider, somehow got it in their head to auto charge me. Good news, I have wifi. Bad news, my rent is gonna be short! I love my new apartment, for a ton of good reasons. But the rent, controlled through HUD, is a bit more than I believe it should be. The woman, in charge of my VA HUD stuff, will not meet with me. In Fact, she is currently on weeks vaca due to Labor *DAY.*
Does anyone else see the irony in this?

I am working my ass to the bone, shopping at food selves because I am perpetually broke, I make too much money for EBT, but can't afford to eat enough to maintain my weight!

I have lost over 20 LBS!!

I am hoping, one of two things, three actually, happens soon. 1. I get a raise that is at least $2.00 an hour ( pipe dream ). 2. I manage to convince the HUD lady to sit down with me in a reasonable amount of time. 3. I hit some sort of Lottery/ Million dollar idea, in the next two months.

None of those things are likely to happen. I'm unsure what to cut back. Looks like it may be the girlfriend that goes next!

Then for sure, I will have no life. As I whittle away into a skeleton of myself. Sound's good, no?

If I can manage to make it through January, I am going to enroll in school. Get, at least, a Welding Certificate. If nothing else, I can find work that will pay better than what I am doing now.


30% of $25 an hour is more rent but, 70% of $25 an hour is much better than 70% of $10 an hour!!

Anyway, @[Ion] looks like I can relieve you sooner than I thought. So, go ahead and do the post tonight, I am beat. I will resume on Thursday night, hopefully a bit more rested/ less of a downer!! 

Thanks a Bunch for helping out!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2015)

A stripped-down WCG system really is remarkably efficient on the RAM:





64 WUs running on a CLI environment using slightly under 5GB of RAM.  Not bad


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I might reduce my main rig and server BOINC time a little bit, just for economy, while it is not alot, as Saturday, I got a news. My wife is pregnant  , so any economy I can do so we can continue having a life (cause the house needs some renovation)



Congratulations buddy, that's awesome! Enjoy the family addition!


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2015)

Beta's are flowing again! 

I have about a dozen or so either in progress or finished up so far...


----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> Beta's are flowing again!
> 
> I have about a dozen or so either in progress or finished up so far...


You got betas?  This is what I got...



Spoiler


----------



## Nordic (Sep 2, 2015)

m&m's said:


> It will be very hard based on whetstone only. Lets say a Windows user scores 5000whetstone and 13000dhrystone while a Linux users scores 5000whetstone and 22000dhrystone, what is the effect on the PPD? I'm pretty sure the person with a better dhrystone score will have a higher PPD. So I think that you need to take in consideration both scores.


It actually was not that hard to predict ppd based on the whetstone and dhrystone scores. I got a formula that so far seems to give pretty close ppd predictions based on what I expect from my hardware.

The math I used to do this is pretty simple.
My 2500k got 5934 ppd today and my g1620 celeron got 1978 ppd today according to boinc stats. My 2500k has whet and dhry scores of 4921 and 25461. My g1620 has whet and dhry scores of 3408 and 17779. I then did ppd / (score * threads). I got a two ratios, one for whetstone and one for dhrystone. I then averaged those ratios from the two systems coming to the final ratios of 3.3815 and 17.5698.

Or you can look at this complete formula.
Predicted ppd =((Whetstone score*Threads)/3.3815+(Dhrystone*Threads)/Dhrystone Ratio)/2

The formula is good I think, but the ratios are not perfect. Still though, the predicted ppd is right in the ballpark of what I expect from my systems.




[Ion] said:


> A stripped-down WCG system really is remarkably efficient on the RAM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use anything from the new linux tips thread, or stuff you already knew? Anything to add?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2015)

james888 said:


> It actually was not that hard to predict ppd based on the whetstone and dhrystone scores. I got a formula that so far seems to give pretty close ppd predictions based on what I expect from my hardware.
> 
> The math I used to do this is pretty simple.
> My 2500k got 5934 ppd today and my g1620 celeron got 1978 ppd today according to boinc stats. My 2500k has whet and dhry scores of 4921 and 25461. My g1620 has whet and dhry scores of 3408 and 17779. I then did ppd / (score * threads). I got a two ratios, one for whetstone and one for dhrystone. I then averaged those ratios from the two systems coming to the final ratios of 3.3815 and 17.5698.
> ...


Just stuff I already knew from past experience.  I'll read the Tips after work tonight to see if I have anything to add.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 2, 2015)

I made this excel file that will allow you to input your number of threads, whetstone score, and dhrystone score. It will then output a predicted ppd for that system. I made it because I am curious how well my formula predicts, and this makes it easy for you to test. So let me know how well it works.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1qKICdaipq91f3jmrtGvzjZuiRmi6T87vINnhpf4IuRo/edit#gid=0

I won't leave this link up forever. If you saw the link in my previous post, it seemed to have an issue. This one is working fine.


----------



## m&m's (Sep 2, 2015)

james888 said:


> It actually was not that hard to predict ppd based on the whetstone and dhrystone scores.



I said that it would be hard based on whetstone only and that you needed both scores and you did use both scores. 



james888 said:


> Predicted ppd =((Whetstone score*Threads)/3.3815+(Dhrystone*Threads)/Dhrystone Ratio)/2



Now, you consider that both scores have a value of 50% (you divide the score by 2), but we don't know that. Maybe it's 60/40% or 70/30%. Are the units sent by WCG more floating point or integer dependent or is it 50/50?
Following your equation a computer that scores 5000 Whetstone and 20000 Dhrystone will have a PPD ~25% higher than another computer scoring 5000 Whetstone and 10000 Dhrystone, but if WCG is more floating point dependent then the difference will be less or if WCG is more integer dependent then the difference will be more.
Also the type of units that is run will influence the PPD.

In other words, we need to know what is the influence of each score on the PPD to do a proper math equation. A good way to find out would be to run a computer a month on Windows and another month on Linux and then compare the scores and PPDs.

At the end of the day, what you want to do is predict approximately the PPD, so it might do the job as it is.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 2, 2015)

I was trying to say you were right, not that you said it was difficult.

I knew the math was pretty far from perfect, but thank you for putting it in exact terms. It is nice to read because I don't know what I am doing, but just running on a hunch.

Reading your post, I noticed a typo in the formula I wrote down. It should be as follows which is what I used in the google sheets link.
Predicted ppd = =((Whetstone Score * Threads)/3.38153016515+(Dhrystone Score * Threads)/17.5697674418605)/2

As it is just a prediction of approximate ppd, it appears to do a good job. I am eager to hear from other team members.


----------



## m&m's (Sep 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> I was trying to say you were right, not that you said it was difficult.



My fault, english in my second language and sometimes I just fail at understanding the true meaning of a sentence... lol



james888 said:


> As it is just a prediction of approximate ppd, it appears to do a good job. I am eager to hear from other team members.



Maybe you already know, but you can see everyone's benchmark scores on http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
All you have to do is click on somebody's name and click a cruncher.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2015)

I did not know of that. I have as much data as I could possibly want now.

I have three systems crunching remotely, that I did not know there benchmark scores but I know there average ppd because they have been running mostly unattended. The predicted very closely the ppd on one system, but not on the other two. The other two are predicted 40% higher than they actually are.

That formula really close on 6/8 crunches for me.

The two cpu's it does not predict are an i3-530 and a a10-5800k


----------



## m&m's (Sep 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> The two cpu's it does not predict are an i3-530 and a a10-5800k


I took a look at the average PPD of your A10-5800K and it kind of surprise me that it's only 1911 while your Athlon X4 620 is at 1887. Is the A10 a dedicated cruncher? Because an A10 @3.8GHz should have an higher PPD than an Athlon X4 @2.6GHz.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2015)

It is used by my brother. He is at that house once a week for about 6 hours of active use. I have suspected the motherboard of problems before. It is supposed to boost up to 4.2ghz, but the motherboard refuses and sits at 3.8ghz. It does not even overclock. I got the motherboard for free so I will not complain.

The Athlon X4 is overclocked to 2.8ghz.


----------



## m&m's (Sep 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> It is used by my brother. He is at that house once a week for about 6 hours of active use. I have suspected the motherboard of problems before. It is supposed to boost up to 4.2ghz, but the motherboard refuses and sits at 3.8ghz. It does not even overclock. I got the motherboard for free so I will not complain.
> 
> The Athlon X4 is overclocked to 2.8ghz.



Since your brother use it (even if only 6 hours a week), it might have a lot of background processes running (or even malwares).

I still think that a 3.8GHz (even without boost) should outperform a slightly overclocked Athlon X4, but hell who knows what your brother does with the computer.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2015)

I have the computer restart every night, so there are not background processes. He is just a kid, and I am surprised I have not had to deal with any spyware, adware, malware, or other malicious software yet. I have checked it everytime I visit. 

I agree, I think it should perform more. The whetstone and dhrystone scores certainly are higher. I have reinstalled windows 7 twice on it, and it was just recently upgraded to windows 10.


----------



## m&m's (Sep 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have the computer restart every night, so there are not background processes. He is just a kid, and I am surprised I have not had to deal with any spyware, adware, malware, or other malicious software yet. I have checked it everytime I visit.
> 
> I agree, I think it should perform more. The whetstone and dhrystone scores certainly are higher. I have reinstalled windows 7 twice on it, and it was just recently upgraded to windows 10.



Then 2 things come to my mind

1- It's overheating - Not likely

2- It's a setting in BOINC (or in the WCG profile), I'm mostly thinking about "While processor usage is less than [X] percent", maybe you did set a low percent so that your brother doesn't have to deal with a slow computer while he uses it, but I've encountered a problem with this, which is that sometimes it stops the computer from crunching even if nobody uses it because of the antivirus or anything else that might take a little bit of juice. If it is what is causing the low PPD, you could just put a bigger percent. Also, the option "While computer is in use" is very sensitive, if you dare to move the mouse 1mm, it's in use.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 3, 2015)

Opty 6376 system is still stable after about three and a half days.  Leaving early on Friday so I'm not going to try the alternative BIOS / OCing yet.  A project for Monday next week.  Aiming for a ~12% OC since that should put me solidly over 40k PPD on it


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2015)

m&m's said:


> Then 2 things come to my mind
> 
> 1- It's overheating - Not likely
> 
> 2- It's a setting in BOINC (or in the WCG profile), I'm mostly thinking about "While processor usage is less than [X] percent", maybe you did set a low percent so that your brother doesn't have to deal with a slow computer while he uses it, but I've encountered a problem with this, which is that sometimes it stops the computer from crunching even if nobody uses it because of the antivirus or anything else that might take a little bit of juice. If it is what is causing the low PPD, you could just put a bigger percent. Also, the option "While computer is in use" is very sensitive, if you dare to move the mouse 1mm, it's in use.



It has never made sense to me. I remember @t_ski being upset with the performance of an APU he had.
I am a mean brother, and I have it on run always at 100% even when he uses it. The apu should put out more ppd, it just does not. It is not overheating.

I appreciate you trying to troubleshoot it. I have been through it before myself. I suspect the motherboard is holding it back. It is a biostar hifi a85w.


----------



## m&m's (Sep 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> It has never made sense to me. I remember @t_ski being upset with the performance of an APU he had.
> I am a mean brother, and I have it on run always at 100% even when he uses it. The apu should put out more ppd, it just does not. It is not overheating.
> 
> I appreciate you trying to troubleshoot it. I have been through it before myself. I suspect the motherboard is holding it back. It is a biostar hifi a85w.



Time to install Linux over Windows or dual boot. It really would make it clear if it's software or hardware related.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2015)

I should start timing my crunching so I can run WCG and play games at the same time, whoop.

Also my phone has been crunching every day when plugged in.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Also my phone has been crunching every day when plugged in.



What kind of ppd are you seeing?  I did a while back with my old phone and it didn't work well.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> What kind of ppd are you seeing?  I did a while back with my old phone and it didn't work well.


I wish I knew. I'll say that I've been getting a lot more badges than when I was using my desktop.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 5, 2015)

Was looking closely at my electricity usage since I have not been crunching for about 2 months, at least not at home.

Not counting my remote rigs, I use about 30% more kWH when I am crunching vs when I am not. Translates to about $15 a month. Not as bad as I thought it might be.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> What kind of ppd are you seeing?  I did a while back with my old phone and it didn't work well.


Yeah, I set the temp too high, 41C I think.  The battery got too hot and started to rupture.  Well, not rupture.  At least not yet but it was expanding like a balloon.  It was probably just a matter of time.  So I've set the new phone (8core Idol3) on 38C.  But now the problem is that I don't get any work unless I reset the project.  Pain in my f***ing ass.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> slates to about $15 a month. Not as bad as I thought it might be.



Thats really nice and definitely a reason to keep crunching.  



twilyth said:


> Yeah, I set the temp too high, 41C I think.  The battery got too hot and started to rupture.  Well, not rupture.  At least not yet but it was expanding like a balloon.  It was probably just a matter of time.  So I've set the new phone (8core Idol3) on 38C.  But now the problem is that I don't get any work unless I reset the project.  Pain in my f***ing ass.



Major bummer!   it just doesn't seem worth it to me to give the mobile computing a go again, seems there's always a issue.  Just me though and I hope for the best for everyone else that does it!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 5, 2015)

Checked my PC this morning and my pump just happened to decide it didn't want to spool up to the right speed. It was still just crunching away at 80C for who knows how long


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2015)

@manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @manofthem



Oh boy, that is epic cloud configuration right there!  

Thanks for sharing, I'd wet my pants of I saw that in real life


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 6, 2015)

Just dropped in to give an update,  my Mum went in for a pacemaker and came out much older than she was when she had it.  It is hard too see a strong hard working person like that go from working in the garden to asking for help.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Just dropped in to give an update,  my Mum went in for a pacemaker and came out much older than she was when she had it.  It is hard too see a strong hard working person like that go from working in the garden to asking for help.




Ah crap Mike, very sorry to hear that news my friend.


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I should start timing my crunching so I can run WCG and play games at the same time, whoop.
> 
> Also my phone has been crunching every day when plugged in.


Be careful with that. I crunched on my retired ZTE Force 24/7 until recently. I'm not sure if it was because of heat, or constantly being plugged in, or both, but I noticed the battery beginning to swell. These swollen batteries can leak, catch fire or even explode.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

I've been categorically told that I cannot continue to run the server.  A shame, as nearly 40k PPD out of one box is amazing.  Ought to be able to get a week or week and a half out of it still by poking at the new BIOS/OCing, but otherwise it'll probably have to be turned off until Dec/Jan.  Tried to see if I could rent rackspace at one of my jobs but was told no.  Too new at the other one to even consider asking.  Oh well.  But I do have the FX8350 at work (using it to drive two more monitors) so that's at least a consistent 6k PPD.  And I'm going to talk to the IT guy to see if he'd be at all willing to let me deploy BOINC across the ~30 i7 4790s we have here.  *That* would be fun.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I've been categorically told that I cannot continue to run the server.  And I'm going to talk to the IT guy to see if he'd be at all willing to let me deploy BOINC across the ~30 i7 4790s we have here.  *That* would be fun.


So your host could feel the heat from the basement  Yes a hord of 4790s would be great fun.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> So your host could feel the heat from the basement  Yes a hord of 4790s would be great fun.


This is at home--the heat wasn't the issue but my parents decided the power usage (which I offered to pay for) was.  I'd be tempted to bring it to work and stick it under the desk with the 4790 and FX8 I have down there, but the noise would deafen the entire office.  Not going to do that


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

Talked with IT at work.  They weren't enamored with the idea of running WCG because it adds an unknown variable to their computers.  But I was told that if I can convince management then it's fine by them.  So I'll give that a shot this evening or tomorrow then.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 10, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, so, here I am, sweating it out outside the coffee shop, loading up my cache of done WU's. I check my bank balance, rent is due.
> 
> Turns out my Wifi provider, somehow got it in their head to auto charge me. Good news, I have wifi. Bad news, my rent is gonna be short! I love my new apartment, for a ton of good reasons. But the rent, controlled through HUD, is a bit more than I believe it should be. The woman, in charge of my VA HUD stuff, will not meet with me. In Fact, she is currently on weeks vaca due to Labor *DAY.*
> Does anyone else see the irony in this?
> ...


You are still crunching on all those crunchers? Turn them off for a few months I would suggest.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> You are still crunching on all those crunchers? Turn them off for a few months I would suggest.


Or let the E5-2670 v2 run at all cores for a day a week and stop the rest. The old pentiums are not that power efficient.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah that is pretty much what I meant.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't think that the 10 core is his...uplaod speed is much higher then the coffeshop for the laptops. Any ways it is f


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> Yeah that is pretty much what I meant.


I don't think that the 10 core is his...upload speed is much higher then the coffeshop for the laptops. I will make up the missing work by running my 2720M during the weekend in an open window (runs hot like hell, something wrong with the fan me think).

Edit: Project has no tasks available.....and now I got 18 and fan spins up


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Talked with IT at work.  They weren't enamored with the idea of running WCG because it adds an unknown variable to their computers.  But I was told that if I can convince management then it's fine by them.  So I'll give that a shot this evening or tomorrow then.


If they monitor their power usage, and I'm sure they do, they're going to see a sharp spike and rightfully blame it on your background process.  Even if you get permission, they're not going to be happy about that - especially if you didn't spell everything out for them in advance, like how it will run all processors at 100% 24/7.  I doubt that they're current usage is anything even close to that.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2015)

twilyth said:


> If they monitor their power usage, and I'm sure they do, they're going to see a sharp spike and rightfully blame it on your background process.  Even if you get permission, they're not going to be happy about that - especially if you didn't spell everything out for them in advance, like how it will run all processors at 100% 24/7.  I doubt that they're current usage is anything even close to that.


I did mention that it runs the CPUs at full load and that didn't seem to be a concern.  I also mentioned that it's possible to run <100% or not 24/7 if they want to only run it during off-hours (all of these computers stay on 24/7 already).  I'll make sure that I bring up power usage too because I don't want them to feel deceived.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2015)

Going out of town tomorrow for a few days. I'm not thrilled about leaving everything on and running given the thunderstorms we have had recently but I think I'll just chance it and hope for the best. I'll be checking in on them with TeamViewer so it'll give me an idea as to their business. 


Other than that, I ordered a Core2Duo refurb system for the father-in-law from Newegg, and I'll have it for a week or 2 til he gets back in the country. So while II have it (should be here early next week) I'm going to strike up Boinc on it. It won't be that much but at least it'll give me a good chance to test the system


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Going out of town tomorrow for a few days. I'm not thrilled about leaving everything on and running given the thunderstorms we have had recently but I think I'll just chance it and hope for the best. I'll be checking in on them with TeamViewer so it'll give me an idea as to their business.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I ordered a Core2Duo refurb system for the father-in-law from Newegg, and I'll have it for a week or 2 til he gets back in the country. So while II have it (should be here early next week) I'm going to strike up Boinc on it. It won't be that much but at least it'll give me a good chance to test the system


Should have sent me a message--I'd have cut you a good deal on a refurb Sandy i3


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Should have sent me a message--I'd have cut you a good deal on a refurb Sandy i3



Next time , I'm sure I'll be needing another pc soon. Actually I will be "needing" one in the not so distant future for the my little girl as she's going to be needing something for school work. I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Next time , I'm sure I'll be needing another pc soon. Actually I will be "needing" one in the not so distant future for the my little girl as she's going to be needing something for school work. I'll keep you in mind.


Sounds good 
I sell a bunch of refurbished Sandy/Ivy i3/i5 systems--great little systems.  The Ivy i5s do nearly 4k PPD too running Win7 and at <100W at the wall.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 11, 2015)

how many ppd do you think I could get running 2 x X5675


----------



## t_ski (Sep 11, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> how many ppd do you think I could get running 2 x X5675


I get around 5K PPD for one CPU, so you should get about double that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 11, 2015)

a single X5670 running at 3.9ghz gets about 7K per day. 

i reckon at stock clocks you will get about 11K per day with 2 x X5675


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> a single X5670 running at 3.9ghz gets about 7K per day.
> 
> i reckon at stock clocks you will get about 11K per day with 2 x X5675


Yeah sounds about right....I think my dual-X5672 (quad-core) @ 3.46GHz got about 8.2k so add 50% for extra cores and chop off a little bit for lower clocks and 11k seems reasonable.  A bit more under Linux.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a Dell Dimension T3500 with an X5675 (the one I mentioned above).  I'm thinking of parting with it: do you guys think it would be worth selling and shipping the entire rig, or would it be best to just part out the chip and recycle the PC?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I have a Dell Dimension T3500 with an X5675 (the one I mentioned above).  I'm thinking of parting with it: do you guys think it would be worth selling and shipping the entire rig, or would it be best to just part out the chip and recycle the PC?


I'd buy the CPU from you--actually in the market for one ATM.  But otherwise LGA1366 stuff (OEM at least) has gotten so cheap I'm not really sure the point.  These Tx500s are heavy and not worth all that much.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I'd buy the CPU from you--actually in the market for one ATM.  But otherwise LGA1366 stuff (OEM at least) has gotten so cheap I'm not really sure the point.  These *Tx500s are heavy and not worth all that much*.


That's what I figured I would hear


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

t_ski said:


> That's what I figured I would hear


I've been selling them locally (with 3.06GHz quad-core CPUs and 6 or 8GB RAM + a 320GB HDD) for about $140 each and they haven't been moving very quickly.  About one a week if that (out of about 5 or 6 computers sold a week).  I wouldn't want to think of packaging and shipping one out.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought the computer would be worth around $100 without my chip (could include an E5520 or 40), and maybe $200 with the X5675.  But shipping


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I thought the computer would be worth around $100 without my chip (could include an E5520 or 40), and maybe $200 with the X5675.  But shipping


Yeah that sounds about right +/- 10% maybe.  But I imagine it would be $50 + to ship most places in the US.  The Supermicro server is about the same weight and was $75 (albeit from Arizona).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

Is the WCG site down for anyone else?  Not able to access via the web or send/receive work.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Is the WCG site down for anyone else?  Not able to access via the web or send/receive work.



Same here. Just checked and I have a lot of work siting at "Ready to Report". Plus I can't load their site either 

Site just kicked back in 

Work uploaded and can access WCG again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2015)

I setup bionic on my dual E5520 server and it got so hot that it shut off (killing our internet and the Domain) so I have turned it off for now until I can repaste the CPU's


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> I setup bionic on my dual E5520 server and it got so hot that it shut off (killing our internet and the Domain) so I have turned it off for now until I can repaste the CPU's


How hot is that?  My E5540 is running 90C under load but has for months so w/e.

And the WCG site is indeed back up now.  Good to see


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> How hot is that?  My E5540 is running 90C under load but has for months so w/e.
> 
> And the WCG site is indeed back up now.  Good to see



I didn't get a temp read from it but it got so hot it shut down while I was at work and I could not remote back into my home network.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> I didn't get a temp read from it but it got so hot it shut down while I was at work and I could not remote back into my home network.


Well that's no good.  You sure it's heat related and not something else?  I've run a bunch of CPUs (Intel at least) into the mid 90s and they've been fine.


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2015)

Is there any way to see how much PPD an android device (like a phone) produces? I have my old Motorola Moto G still (have LG Volt now). Only reason I replaced it was cause I dropped it and broke the glass. I ordered a new screen cover thing off ebay for $2, so it should be fine once I replace it. It will take a long time to get here though, but I'm in no rush for that.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

hat said:


> Is there any way to see how much PPD an android device (like a phone) produces? I have my old Motorola Moto G still (have LG Volt now). Only reason I replaced it was cause I dropped it and broke the glass. I ordered a new screen cover thing off ebay for $2, so it should be fine once I replace it. It will take a long time to get here though, but I'm in no rush for that.


Can't you just monitor it through the Device Statistics page?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Can't you just monitor it through the Device Statistics page?



Maybe just a preemptive question, getting an idea of estimated ppd to see if it's even worth it?



hat said:


> Is there any way to see how much PPD an android device (like a phone) produces? I have my old Motorola Moto G still (have LG Volt now). Only reason I replaced it was cause I dropped it and broke the glass. I ordered a new screen cover thing off ebay for $2, so it should be fine once I replace it. It will take a long time to get here though, but I'm in no rush for that.



I personally am not into android phone crunching. Last time I tried on my Galaxy s4 I got maybe 500-700ppd, just not worth it. I don't think I'd expect much more than that, unless I'm way off


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Maybe just a preemptive question, getting an idea of estimated ppd to see if it's even worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am not into android phone crunching. Last time I tried on my Galaxy s4 I got maybe 500-700ppd, just not worth it. I don't think I'd expect much more than that, unless I'm way off


I think that Jstn4777 said somewhere around 400 or 500 on his Android tablet, but I have no idea what model it was.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well that's no good.  You sure it's heat related and not something else?  I've run a bunch of CPUs (Intel at least) into the mid 90s and they've been fine.



I don't think it could be anything else. The setup is not that old but could possibly be something. I am running two 650W PSUs in it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Can't you just monitor it through the Device Statistics page?



correct.
Mine is listed as Android device and generates about 200ppd but i dont routinely plug it in and it isnt ever plugged in through the night.

My S4 generates approximately 50 pts per hour e.g. on 1st July it was plugged to the wall for 10.5 hours and generated 539 pts


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> correct.
> Mine is listed as Android device and generates about 200ppd but i dont routinely plug it in and it isnt ever plugged in through the night.
> 
> My S4 generates approximately 50 pts per hour e.g. on 1st July it was plugged to the wall for 10.5 hours and generated 539 pts



Very good info here, thanks for sharing it with us. 


I struck up folding again recently on the 7770 since it's such a low wattage gpu, but it means I lose a thread for WCG. Not sure what I'm going to do about that but I may just try to maximize WCG instead


----------



## Nordic (Sep 15, 2015)

I wonder what the best ppd/$ android system would be.

If an S4 can get 500-700 ppd as manofthem said, 10 s4 equivalent systems would do very well on ppd/watt. They would be small also.

Just looking at the top 10 of this chart,
http://www.androidbenchmark.net/cpumark_chart.html

All the ones at the top are octocores. One of the top 10 was cheap. The Lenovo K50 stuck out with a price of just over $150.
http://www.androidbenchmark.net/phone.php?phone=Lenovo+K50-T5

Otherwise known as the Lenovo Lemon K3 Note.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VYDWC4E/?tag=tec06d-20


Still though, asking over $150 for a crunching android system is a bit much in my opinion. If there were some older but very fast phones for around $25-50 I think we might have an interesting set of crunchers.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2015)

Bought myself three six-core Xeons from [H].  Gonna stick one of them in the Gigabyte X58 board to see how well I can OC it and use the other two to upgrade from the dual-E5520s in one of the T5500s


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2015)

I am down to just my main machine.  Not sure yet what the problem is with the other one, but when I turn it on sometime later it shuts down.  Have not  had time to look at it, but hope to this weekend.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2015)

Bow said:


> I am down to just my main machine.  Not sure yet what the problem is with the other one, but when I turn it on sometime later it shuts down.  Have not  had time to look at it, but hope to this weekend.



Let me know what you find when you check it out- I may be able to assist with parts for it


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2015)

I doubt it's worth it to buy Android devices for crunching (phones, tablets etc). As I mentioned before, battery problems can happen easily. I'm only thinking about doing it with my old Moto G because I feel it would be a waste to have a nice quad core chip laying around doing nothing when it could so easily be crunching (and it's the best, actually only device I can do it with)... But I am wary of the battery. I recall raising the maximum battery temp with my ZTE Force... Won't be doing that again, may even lower it.

I might just end up throwing my old ZTE Force out, it has too many problems. The place I worked at when I had it ruined it (the speaker), and now the battery is messed up. Unless I can run it without the battery...


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> Let me know what you find when you check it out- I may be able to assist with parts for it



Thanks I will.  I noticed that it was off the other day and I hit the button before leaving for work.  When I got home it was off again.  Before I went to bed I turned it on again and it was up and running, but the next morning it was off again. Not even sure how long it stays up and running. 
About 2 weeks ago I updated drivers and Win7 updates,ran CCCleaner, the basics so I am not sure whats going on.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2015)

Bow said:


> Thanks I will.  I noticed that it was off the other day and I hit the button before leaving for work.  When I got home it was off again.  Before I went to bed I turned it on again and it was up and running, but the next morning it was off again. Not even sure how long it stays up and running.
> About 2 weeks ago I updated drivers and Win7 updates,ran CCCleaner, the basics so I am not sure whats going on.



Any chance that the power saving settings got changed?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2015)

I think I may have figured out some of the inconsistencies in PPD I've been seeing lately: MCM WUs are not on either machine and there's nothing left but OET and CEP2.  Did MCM project end?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I think I may have figured out some of the inconsistencies in PPD I've been seeing lately: MCM WUs are not on either machine and there's nothing left but OET and CEP2.  Did MCM project end?


Nah I got a bunch of MCM WUs downloaded to one of the Nehalem DP systems half an hour ago.


----------



## stevorob (Sep 16, 2015)

Pretty much my entire log is for MCM work.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2015)

Bow said:


> Not even sure how long it stays up and running.



Event Viewer should give you an idea since it'll be logging everything so you should be able to pick out boot up time and power off time.  I hope you get it fixed and working.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2015)

Well, the last of my i7-9xx-based systems has now been sold off.  Still have a lot (like 18) of Nehalem and Westmere quads left, but those are more efficient at least (80w vs 130w) and I'll be gradually phasing them out and replacing them with Westmere hexs.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 16, 2015)

I have all MCM


----------



## xvi (Sep 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> I wonder what the best ppd/$ android system would be.


My sub $100 ARM based media PC does about 800 ppd. It has a rk3288 chip in it. I was pretty impressed.


james888 said:


> All the ones at the top are octocores.


Is that a true symmetrical 8-core design? I suppose the numbers are there, so perhaps so.

I'm working on getting results in from an Atom Z3735F PC, but am having trouble keeping the battery charged while it runs. Those PCs can be found for sub $100 too, assuming it stays charged. If so, I suspect they'll have the best PPD/watt and possibly PPD/$ for new systems.

Edit: Rockchip has an A53 based RK3368 SoC that looks pretty interesting. Looks like it's going for sub-100 as well.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> My sub $100 ARM based media PC does about 800 ppd. It has a rk3288 chip in it. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Is that a true symmetrical 8-core design? I suppose the numbers are there, so perhaps so.
> 
> ...


Interesting. So theoretically, an 8 core android system could get 1200-1600 ppd for what, under 15w? I honestly don't know.

The cheapest 8 core phones I could find were on ebay for $65 from a brand I could find no information on. The next cheapest was $85 from a name brand Chinese phone. It may be too soon to find cheap 8 cores.

Finding a fast and cheap quad core might be more promising but there are so many it makes them hard to sort.


----------



## xvi (Sep 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> for what, under 15w?


About 9.5w measured at the wall on the RK3288 box. 

There's a few things I don't like about phones for crunching. One, seems like you're paying extra for screen/battery/cell modems/etc.. Two, there's no guarantee you can charge it faster than the CPU crunching away will drain it.. Three, no guarantees it won't thermal throttle at full load (benchmarks finish before temps get too high).
On the pros side, unfortunately, that's where all the good hardware goes since there's so much interest in phones/tablets. I've found the best compromise seems to be in the "ARM media boxes". That octa-core RK3368 chip seems to be going for ~$70, possibly better if you hunt around a bit. I'm tempted to nab one myself just to compare to the old one.

Edit: Nice article written by CERN here cluster computing with ARM. Linking this here so I can remember to read it when i get home.

Edit 2: RK3368 vs mt6752 Antutu scores (MT6752 wins, 225% more in cpu int, 164% more perf in cpu FLOPS). At 2x the price, it's actually difficult to say. =/


Spoiler: messy in here



*RK3368*
CPU int: 2267
CPU float: 3289
http://www.arctablet.com/blog/wp-content/forum-image-uploads/oma7144/2014/12/v1.1_antutu_b.png

*MT6752*
CPU int: 5113
CPU float: 5403
http://i2.wp.com/www.gizchina.com/wp-content/uploads/images/jiayu-s3-antutu1.png

*RK3288*
CPU int: 3190
CPU float: 5532
http://www.majordroid.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Rockchip-RK3288-tablet.jpg



Edit 3 because omg edits: What should we be paying attention to as an indication of WCG performance? Int? Floating point?

Edit 4: Updated Edit 2 with RK3288 performance. Beats the MT6752 in CPU Float performance. Also, RK3288 vs RK3368 benchmarks. tl;dr: Better CPU Int, worse CPU Float. Keep in mind the RK3288 is a ~700 ppd machine. (Edit 5: Added link to my current ARM box)


----------



## Bow (Sep 17, 2015)

Back up and running.  I have no idea what the problem was, but its running fine now.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

Got some sweet loot.  A ~5U eATX case for $10.  Also included: a (junky) 500W PSU, which I recycled, and 2 500GB SAS drives.  A good home for a new dual-Xeon system I think.  Got two more that are complete systems (dual E5410s) that I'll be selling off to help pay for the Haswell E5s later on.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2015)

Bow said:


> Back up and running.  I have no idea what the problem was, but its running fine now.



Great to hear! Sometimes pcs are just crazy 



[Ion] said:


> Got some sweet loot.  A ~5U eATX case for $10.  Also included: a (junky) 500W PSU, which I recycled, and 2 500GB SAS drives.  A good home for a new dual-Xeon system I think.  Got two more that are complete systems (dual E5410s) that I'll be selling off to help pay for the Haswell E5s later on.



You and all your insane deals, makes me jelly  nice score.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Great to hear! Sometimes pcs are just crazy
> 
> 
> 
> You and all your insane deals, makes me jelly  nice score.


Sweet deals to the score of several thousand in profit from sales this summer


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 18, 2015)

I just received an AsRock N3150DC-ITX, and have added it to the crunching farm. Quite interested to see what PPD it can get.


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2015)

Got my USB-powered Atom Z3735F crunching and results are starting to pour in. Excitement!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Got my USB-powered Atom Z3735F crunching and results are starting to pour in. Excitement!


I'll keep an eye on it 
How much do these things cost?


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Got my USB-powered Atom Z3735F crunching and results are starting to pour in. Excitement!



Any idea what clocks it's keeping while crunching?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Got my USB-powered Atom Z3735F crunching and results are starting to pour in. Excitement!


I am going to predict about 850-950 ppd. What kind of wattage does it use?


----------



## xvi (Sep 19, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I'll keep an eye on it
> How much do these things cost?


Mine is a VENSMILE iPC002, found used on eBay with a Logitech K400, USB hub/Ethernet adapter, and HDMI cable for ~$80. Looks like the VENSMILE one goes for about $120 new, but there are rebranded ones from other "manufacturers" that are physically exactly the same such as this Beelink POCKET P1 for a smidgen over a Benjamin. It's also the same processor that comes in the Intel Compute Stick. Microsoft has a little agreement about tiny PCs being allowed to ship with "Windows 8.1 with Bing" for zero cost to the manufacturer, so these mini-PCs will probably often come with them. I'm guessing there'd be a PPD boost switching to Linux, but I don't know if it's worth losing the Windows install.
Just a sidenote, wireless reception on these things is completely horrid.


agent00skid said:


> Any idea what clocks it's keeping while crunching?


I've got Open Hardware Monitor running for exactly that reason. It's running at full turbo frequencies 24/7 right out of the box! 





(Edit 1: Yes, I have steam installed, but this little thing won't play much.)


james888 said:


> I am going to predict about 850-950 ppd. What kind of wattage does it use?


Haven't gotten far enough to start pulling wattage readings from the wall, but I think the charger is only about a 5v 0.8A, so about ~4W?. CPU package power, as seen in the screenshot above, is 1.4 watts! 
I'm crossing my fingers for over 1k, personally.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Haven't gotten far enough to start pulling wattage readings from the wall, but I think the charger is only about a 5v 0.8A, so about ~4W?. CPU package power, as seen in the screenshot above, is 1.4 watts!
> I'm crossing my fingers for over 1k, personally.



Wouldn't be surprised about it using barely any power. My Atom core based systems mostly suffers from high idle. They seem to use perhaps 1W per core, and that's at 2+GHz speeds.

The PPD might not climb the 1K mark, my J1900 at 2,4GHz does about 1300. Perhaps if you run the right WU's. I just run everything but CEP2.

(Disclaimer: Power measurements might be imprecise due to cheap power checker.)


----------



## Nordic (Sep 19, 2015)

900 ppd / 4 = 225 ppd/w

Even if you doubled the wattage to 8 it looks impressive with 112 ppd/w. Now I just want the equivalent hardware (ppd) for $35


----------



## xvi (Sep 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> 900 ppd / 4 = 225 ppd/w
> 
> Even if you doubled the wattage to 8 it looks impressive with 112 ppd/w. Now I just want the equivalent hardware (ppd) for $35


Found four refurbished Insignia tablets that have the Z3735F in them for $55 shipped each. Tiny bit tempted to nab those too. Make a little holder and have a fan blow over them maybe?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Insignia-NS...ablet-Black-/262030581680?hash=item3d023d5fb0

Edit: For about the same price (new), the Atom Z3736F can be had which has a max turbo freq of 2.16 GHz instead of 1.83GHz. Can't find any good deals on anything like that though.

Edit 2: I'd prefer something that can be opened up and have a heatsink glued to it, which is something rarely doable with tablets. =/


----------



## Nordic (Sep 19, 2015)

$55 is out of my price bracket. If I could get 3 for $100 I would be sold. ~2500 ppd for ~20w would be nice.

The new $50 amazon fire tablet has a Quad-core 1.3 GHz but I don't know what kind.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2015)

My Opty system wasn't nearly loud enough already (yeah, right, with the fans at 17k RPM) so I've overclocked it 





Power consumption is up (according to lm-sensors) by about 20w per CPU.  Temps are up from about 47c across the board to about 54c.  BOINC Whetstone performance is up from about 1850 to 2300 (forget what dhrystone was originally but it's 9324 now).  Let's see how it goes 

Oh god though the noise this is insane :O


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2015)

SR-2 system is down; pump is making a horrible noise.  Not sure what's up.  Going to take a shot at figuring out later.


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> SR-2 system is down; pump is making a horrible noise.  Not sure what's up.  Going to take a shot at figuring out later.



Sorry to hear that  PM me if you need a pump- I may be able to assist.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that  PM me if you need a pump- I may be able to assist.


Thanks.  I'll take a look at it tomorrow and see what I can ascertain.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2015)

The 2687w dual keeps crashing but I think the problem is the hard drive.  It's several years old so I guess I'm lucky it lasted this long.  1TB drives are pretty cheap.  Got a couple of WD Greenies for $50 each.  Will do an image copy next week when I get them and put the other on in one of the rigs still running off old IDE drives.

What's the best free software for doing an image copy?  I think the feature is in disk manager but I haven't used it so long I've forgotten.  BTW this will be on home server or w7.  Forget which.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The 2687w dual keeps crashing but I think the problem is the hard drive.  It's several years old so I guess I'm lucky it lasted this long.  1TB drives are pretty cheap.  Got a couple of WD Greenies for $50 each.  Will do an image copy next week when I get them and put the other on in one of the rigs still running off old IDE drives.
> 
> What's the best free software for doing an image copy?  I think the feature is in disk manager but I haven't used it so long I've forgotten.  BTW this will be on home server or w7.  Forget which.



The Acronis True Image software available for WD drives has been fine for my stuff in the past.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> The Acronis True Image software available for WD drives has been fine for my stuff in the past.


So it's a free download as long as you use it on a WD drive?  Iz confoosed.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> So it's a free download as long as you use it on a WD drive?  Iz confoosed.



Free for WD drives:
http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Free for WD drives:
> http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119


I think I'd rather use something that is not going to be a one use sort of deal.  I've owned True Image and other products from them and aside from the constant annoyances trying to sell you other products they're incredibly fickle about when and how they work.  I gave up on Acronis a long time ago.  But thanks anyway,.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I think I'd rather use something that is not going to be a one use sort of deal.  I've owned True Image and other products from them and aside from the constant annoyances trying to sell you other products they're incredibly fickle about when and how they work.  I gave up on Acronis a long time ago.  But thanks anyway,.



EaseUS ToDo Backup works very well also- that's the one that most folks would recommend:

http://www.todo-backup.com/download/

I've used it before w/o issue.


----------



## m&m's (Sep 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> What's the best free software for doing an image copy?


I've used Redo Backup and Recovery.

http://redobackup.org/

It's open source so no adds, no $$, no nothing, it just works.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> So it's a free download as long as you use it on a WD drive?  Iz confoosed.


Message me--I'll send you something "special" 

Also--did some calculations, the dual 6376 system is running at 55k (!!!) PPD OCed.  That's INSANE.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Message me--I'll send you something "special"
> 
> Also--did some calculations, the dual 6376 system is running at 55k (!!!) PPD OCed.  That's INSANE.



Yes, that is very insane!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yes, that is very insane!


I was expecting something good, but this is a lot.  According to the clockspeed tool, it was a 2.4GHz before, and doing ~39k PPD then.  Now it's at 2.86GHz (=19.2% boost).  So I expected something like 45k PPD from it.  Although, the BOINC benchmarks were up from 1850 to 2300 (=24% boost) so that's closer.  Still not sure where it's managing 8k from.  Admittedly it didn't run a full day (and won't be running full time, unless I can house it at work) but still it looks VERY good.


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome @ the new member thread!

I woke up this morning and discovered windows had recovered from a BSOD

I`m sure its not a heat problem, the nights are very cool here in spring. I restarted Boinc and I`m crunching away again.

Also after changing monitors early yesterday the display refuses to go into sleep mode, and the Boinc screensaver won`t start either.

I`ll be looking into the BSOD error code when I get home later today. I have checked the power management settings and updated all

drivers before I went to bed last night - maybe that relates to the BSOD...

Anyways I`m having fun, and looking into a cheap Xeon / 771 or similar set up as my next project.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Thanks for the welcome @ the new member thread!
> 
> I woke up this morning and discovered windows had recovered from a BSOD
> 
> ...


Shame you're in Australia--if you were here in the US I could offer you a good deal on a Supermicro LGA771 board and two E5410s.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 21, 2015)

m&m's said:


> I've used Redo Backup and Recovery.
> 
> http://redobackup.org/
> 
> It's open source so no adds, no $$, no nothing, it just works.


Thanks for all of the replies.  Redo looks simple and suitable for what I need.  I'm tired of using proprietary software so I'll always go freeware where I can get away with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Thanks for all of the replies.  Redo looks simple and suitable for what I need.  I'm tired of using proprietary software so I'll always go freeware where I can get away with it.


Sounds good.  Got a copy of HDClone 16 if you change your mind


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Shame you're in Australia--if you were here in the US I could offer you a good deal on a Supermicro LGA771 board and two E5410s.



ahh to bad.  I have just been comparing the e5410 with my Q9550 and I don`t see much difference spec wise ? - except the xeon

would run much cooler. Or am I missing something here?

I am looking for a Xeon that would give me significantly more crunching power than the Q9550, I`m itching to have

a go at the 771 to 755 adapter mod - does anyone have an idea on a xeon that I should be looking for ??


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> ahh to bad.  I have just been comparing the e5410 with my Q9550 and I don`t see much difference spec wise ? - except the xeon
> 
> would run much cooler. Or am I missing something here?
> 
> ...


Well, the power of the Xeon CPUs is that they support multi-CPU configurations.  So the E5410 is slower than a Q9550, but you can stick two in one computer.  I don't know what your budget is like or how prices are there in Australia, but here in the US, a pair of Westmere Xeons (LGA1366) and board is pretty cheap from Ebay.  And the PPD from them is quite solid


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Thanks for all of the replies.  Redo looks simple and suitable for what I need.  I'm tired of using proprietary software so I'll always go freeware where I can get away with it.




Macrium Reflect is some of the best free backup and recovery software out there:

http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.aspx


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> multi-CPU configurations



Ha! never even considered a multi cpu / server mobo. Not many on sale here in Oz, and the few that are on EvilBay are very expensive.

I`ll keep my eye out for one.

In the mean time I`m considering knocking up another 775 play-thing with a Q6600 and and use the wi-fi of my first cruncher.
Rome wasn`t built in a day, thanks for the tips


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Ha! never even considered a multi cpu / server mobo. Not many on sale here in Oz, and the few that are on EvilBay are very expensive.
> 
> I`ll keep my eye out for one.
> 
> ...


At this point, most of what I have running are dual-CPU systems.  A bunch of prebuilt ones actually---seven Dell T5500/T7500 systems with a pair of Nehalem or Westmere quads (got some hexs on the way for one of them).  Got them for $20 each w/o HDDs so they've been very affordable crunchers.  Also have a pair of quad-Opteron systems and another dual-Opteron.  Much better PPD/box density than the i5s and i7s that I've been running (and am gradually phasing out).  By going with AMD G34, Westmere, or ES CPUs, the PPD/$ is actually very competitive with single-socket.  Minsk (see specs) is doing about 50 PPD/$ which is much better than i7 systems or single-socket Xeons tend to do.
Q6600s are still good chips--about the WCG performance of an i3 and they (at least here) can be had for $20-25 each


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Nehalem or Westmere / Opteron systems



I`m mostly familiar with gaming rigs/hardware, until now I have never heard of these systems and I am resisting 
the urge to turn my gaming rig into a part-time cruncher


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2015)

Newegg has a deal on a dual cpu server system with ivybridge cpu's. It only has one cpu in it right now, but could be quite a deal. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=12K-00BK-00052

It will be $299 later today


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> I`m mostly familiar with gaming rigs/hardware, until now I have never heard of these systems and I am resisting
> the urge to turn my gaming rig into a part-time cruncher


I'd say go for it--that's a nice Xeon.  My gaming rig ATM Is an E3-1240V3 + a GTS450.  Running WCG it does about 5k PPD for <100w and is basically silent 


james888 said:


> Newegg has a deal on a dual cpu server system with ivybridge cpu's. It only has one cpu in it right now, but could be quite a deal. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=12K-00BK-00052
> 
> It will be $299 later today


Not bad 
Downside is that even with two of the 2403V2 CPUs it's basically just on par with a (barely overclocked) 3770k system.  Now, if you sold off the stock CPU and bought some ~3GHz 12c ones, THEN that would be awesome.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I'd say go for it--that's a nice Xeon.  My gaming rig ATM Is an E3-1240V3 + a GTS450.  Running WCG it does about 5k PPD for <100w and is basically silent
> 
> Not bad
> Downside is that even with two of the 2403V2 CPUs it's basically just on par with a (barely overclocked) 3770k system.  Now, if you sold off the stock CPU and bought some ~3GHz 12c ones, THEN that would be awesome.


I was thinking dual hex cores. They are still super expensive though. It is hard to find cheap dual socket boards, so this might be a good start to a system like that.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

james888 said:


> I was thinking dual hex cores. They are still super expensive though. It is hard to find cheap dual socket boards, so this might be a good start to a system like that.


Agreed.  I still consider Westmere to be the best PPD/$ option right now--with X5650s at about $60 each you can get a motherboard, two CPUs, and two heatsinks for under $300.  Or a full 12c/24t system for about $400.

Also if you look for ES CPUs on Ebay they're a LOT cheaper.  LIke you can get a 12c E5 V3 for under $500.


----------



## xvi (Sep 21, 2015)

xvi said:


> Got my USB-powered Atom Z3735F crunching and results are starting to pour in. Excitement!


Initial reports measured on the 5v side of the supply is somewhere between 0.65a and 1.0a. That's 3.25-5 watts! I've seen it hold 0.65a for a while while crunching, so I'm hoping if I can find out what's causing the fluctuations and get it going at 0.65a constant. Will confirm with the Kill-a-watt once I remember which machine it's sitting on now.
My power monitor will count mAh used, so I'm hoping to get an average going to find true wattage.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

never mind.  I'm stupid and misread the FS post.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The 2687w dual keeps crashing but I think the problem is the hard drive.  It's several years old so I guess I'm lucky it lasted this long.  1TB drives are pretty cheap.  Got a couple of WD Greenies for $50 each.  Will do an image copy next week when I get them and put the other on in one of the rigs still running off old IDE drives.
> 
> What's the best free software for doing an image copy?  I think the feature is in disk manager but I haven't used it so long I've forgotten.  BTW this will be on home server or w7.  Forget which.



If this is a Windows 7+ rig, you can always just use backup, and direct it to a share on another PC.  You can map that share and restore it from the Windows disk.



james888 said:


> I was thinking dual hex cores. They are still super expensive though. It is hard to find cheap dual socket boards, so this might be a good start to a system like that.


I've seen a lot of 2P S1366 boards on ebay for around $100.  Not bad.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 22, 2015)

It is hard to find cheap dual socket lga-2011 boards, not just any server board. The cost of an lga2011 system puts it out of my reach. The power draw of a dual s1366 board is too much for what I want.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2015)

2P 2011 boards will run you about $150 and up, depending on what features you want and how picky you are


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2015)

The Egg has Dell T3500s with 6core 3.46GHz Xeons for $390 each: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68F3946625
Running Linux they should make pretty good systems--not sure how the noise or power usage is, but PPD should be good.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The Egg has Dell T3500s with 6core 3.46GHz Xeons for $390 each: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68F3946625
> Running Linux they should make pretty good systems--not sure how the noise or power usage is, but PPD should be good.


Do you know about this thread? WCG-TPU Cruncher's Hardware/Tech Support Discussion Thread


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you know about this thread? WCG-TPU Cruncher's Hardware/Tech Support Discussion Thread


Yeah, but I figure that the Team thread is as good a place as any for bringing up something like this.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2015)

It's not that, just that you hadn't posted over there yet.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The Egg has Dell T3500s with 6core 3.46GHz Xeons for $390 each: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68F3946625
> Running Linux they should make pretty good systems--not sure how the noise or power usage is, but PPD should be good.


Mine makes some noise, but it's not too bad, especially giving that it running at 100%


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Mine makes some noise, but it's not too bad, especially giving that it running at 100%


Nice.  The T3500s I've had run REALLY loud under load...strange seeing as the T5500s are near silent


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Nice.  The T3500s I've had run REALLY loud under load...strange seeing as the T5500s are near silent


I should quantify that: I have horrible tinnitus, and the rig next to it has an AIO cooler in it with a noisy pump.  This is in my office an noise doesn't matter.  It's one of three PCs in there that run 24/7, but this is definitely not the loudest.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2015)

Good news!  Getting two more of the Dell T5500s online next week.  One with two E5620s and one with two X5650s.  So a nice 20c/40t.  A friend asked if I had any spare laptops and I told him I'd loan him an E6420 for the rest of the semester if he'd offer up his (free, university-provided) electricity.  A mutually beneficial arrangement


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2015)

Got a bunch of Beta WUs on the FX8 running for about 24 hours each.  Not bad


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2015)

Sold off my last i7 920 today as well as the Xeon E3 V3.  In their place, I have parts for a dual-sixteen core Xeon E5 V3 system on the way.  A 32c/64t setup that should fit in a standard ATX case


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Sold off my last i7 920 today as well as the Xeon E3 V3.  In their place, I have parts for a dual-sixteen core Xeon E5 V3 system on the way.  A 32c/64t setup that should fit in a standard ATX case



And I have nothing new! 





But alas, one day the winds shall change and bring forth pure awesomeness to me.....


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 25, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> dual-sixteen core Xeon E5 V3



Wow thats some serious grunt.  I have two Q6600 `s arriving soon to compliment my Q9550 , running on 3 different mATX 775 boards.

The two Q6600 `s will be replacing a lowly C2D e7500 and C2D e4600, so will be good to have an extra 4 cores in total.

Each board has 4GB, should I be running them with 2GB instead? Apparently its better for crunching to starve a system of memory


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Wow thats some serious grunt.  I have two Q6600 `s arriving soon to compliment my Q9550 , running on 3 different ITX 775 boards.
> 
> The two Q6600 `s will be replacing a lowly C2D e7500 and C2D e4600, so will be good to have an extra 4 cores in total.
> 
> Each board has 4GB, should I be running them with 2GB instead? Apparently its better for crunching to starve a system of memory


Yes I am very happy.  Honestly not sure what PPD it'll do, but I wouldn't be surprised if it did ~50k.
Starving the system of memory is definitely not a good thing.  No idea where you heard that? 
You don't need lots--my 64c Opty uses less than 8GB even w/ all 64 threads running WUs--but you should have enough.  2GB is plenty (with Linux Mint) on my 12t Xeon E5649 so I suspect it's enough (OS dependent)


manofthem said:


> And I have nothing new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what's so exciting about my computer sales.  I get to poke around with HW every day and it gives me excuses (and extra money) for stuff like this


----------



## xvi (Sep 25, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> This is what's so exciting about my computer sales. I get to poke around with HW every day and it gives me excuses (and extra money) for stuff like this


"Professionally stress tested for 48 hours to ensure utmost stability!"


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 25, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Starving the system of memory is definitely not a good thing. No idea where you heard that?



Can`t find where I read that, I may even have even misinterpreted the article, I have been trying to squeeze out as much performance

from my squeeky machines as possible.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2015)

xvi said:


> "Professionally stress tested for 48 hours to ensure utmost stability!"


Everything gets 5-7 days of WCG to ensure utmost stability before being sold 


Silvertigo said:


> Can`t find where I read that, I may even have even misinterpreted the article, I have been trying to squeeze out as much performance
> 
> from my squeeky machines as possible.


Well, as long as there is enough RAM, its speed and amount is basically irrelevant.  My 6128 4P has 32GB but under normal WCG load uses just under 3.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Got a bunch of Beta WUs on the FX8 running for about 24 hours each.  Not bad


I got one Beta out of hundreds of WUs


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I got one Beta out of hundreds of WUs



Out of the 3 pcs, only 1 has any betas: 3 to be exact; I guess that's something.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2015)

Bought an Antec 1200 and Antec 850W PSU for $25 today.  Now I have or have in the mail everything for the new system


----------



## xvi (Sep 26, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Everything gets 5-7 days of WCG to ensure utmost stability before being sold


Just long enough to get an accurate PPD reading, I see.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2015)

UPS and USPS say the remaining parts for the E5 system will be here some time today.  Certainly something to look forward to after class tonight!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2015)

With the challenge coming up, how about a deal on a turn-key Cruncher?  $195 gets you:
Dell OptiPlex 390 Desktop Computer - Intel i5 Quad Core 3100 MHz, 250Gig HDD, 4096MB, DVD ROM - Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit
Most likely, an i5-2400.
Today and tomorrow only.


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2015)

^^My i5-2400 topped out at 3500PPD, but it gets used for other things (gaming).

This i5 is a really nice chip, it decidedly beats my overclocked Athlon II x4 (3.5GHz) by about 800 points every day despite being clocked 300MHz slower and being used for gaming. Although, there is much better available today than my poor non overclockable non hyperthreaded i5.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> With the challenge coming up, how about a deal on a turn-key Cruncher?  $195 gets you:
> Dell OptiPlex 390 Desktop Computer - Intel i5 Quad Core 3100 MHz, 250Gig HDD, 4096MB, DVD ROM - Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit
> Most likely, an i5-2400.
> Today and tomorrow only.


Better idea!

Buy one of mine for $200 with a 320GB drive, 8GB RAM and an i5 3470!  I have half a dozen available right now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Better idea!
> 
> Buy one of mine for $200 with a 320GB drive, 8GB RAM and an *i5 3470*!  I have half a dozen available right now


Agreed, better deal.  And though I've never equally matched my 2600K's with my 3770K, the 3770K stock under Linux, always kicked the 2600K's overclocked W7 butt.  So, to me, the Ivy Bridge CPU's seem to crunch better than the Sandy Bridge CPU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Agreed, better deal.  And though I've never equally matched my 2600K's with my 3770K, the 3770K stock under Linux, always kicked the 2600K's overclocked W7 butt.  So, to me, the Ivy Bridge CPU's seem to crunch better than the Sandy Bridge CPU's.


That's mostly a function of Linux v Windows.  IVB is about 7% faster per clock than SB but an OC will tend to make up for that.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2015)

HASWELL-EP IN THE HOUSE!!!!






Terrible picture I know 




Awww yeah 64 threads in a standard ATX-sized system 











System itself.  Specs:
2x Xeon E5 4667 V3 (16c/32t; 2.0->2.9GHz, 140w)
Supermicro X10DAL-I-O dual-socket 2011-3 motherboard
Antec 1200 v3 case
Antec CP850 CPX power supply
EVGA 8800GT 512 (going to replace it with something more efficient this weekend)
2x4GB DDR4--no idea what speed, it was cheap
128GB SSD

Should be VERY fast and it's not too loud.  Heat output surprisingly manageable too.



These 92mm Supermicro heatsinks are amazing.  50c at full load on 140w CPUs from a (pretty quiet) not-even-120mm heatsink?  Well worth the $40 each!

Going to take it down for a bit this weekend to tidy things up--none of the front panel IO/buttons are hooked up and the SSD is sitting on the floor outside the case.  Want to replace the video card with a spare Geforce 210 too.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 29, 2015)

That is amazing. That could not be cheap. What is the power usage of the whole system?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2015)

james888 said:


> That is amazing. That could not be cheap. What is the power usage of the whole system?


Correct you are.  These are Intel's second-fastest LGA2011-3 CPUs, and they charge $5700 each for them.  Fortunately there's someone on [H] with "connections" so I bought ES CPUs.  About a tenth of that cost.

Don't have a power meter so don't know the usage there.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 29, 2015)

How often does the free-dc page update. My 2 linux systems are on boinc 7.7 and it doesn't show yet. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3385931


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2015)

Every 6 Hours.

here in Europe: 16:00pm/22:00pm and 4:00am


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

Got the other two T5500s going.  One's a 2x E5620 and the other a 2x X5650.  Eventually want to upgrade them all to hexes but that's another 20c/40t going


----------



## Nordic (Sep 30, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Every 6 Hours.
> 
> here in Europe: 16:00pm/22:00pm and 4:00am


Hmm. Then why is it not updating the version then.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

For anyone who hasn't seen it, FAAH-Phase 2 is coming: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38451
According to the WCG tech we should see WUs starting to roll out today!  Hopefully it's VINA too--my Linux systems LOVE those WUs.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> For anyone who hasn't seen it, FAAH-Phase 2 is coming: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38451
> According to the WCG tech we should see WUs starting to roll out today!  Hopefully it's VINA too--my Linux systems LOVE those WUs.



I... smell... BADGES!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2015)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/fahb/overview.do
Also, very interesting:


> Unlike many of our research projects, FightAIDS@Home – Phase 2 *does not require redundancy*, where the same research task is sent to two devices and the results are compared for consistency. Instead, this project will be using various processing metrics during the computation of a research task to validate that the task is progressing without errors.


And a new way to handle WU's:


> The simulations researchers need to carry out are typically very long running and complex, each of which would take several months to run on a single device. Instead, researchers split up each simulation for a given drug candidate into shorter running research tasks: much smaller and more manageable pieces. These pieces of work can be run independently and simultaneously on a volunteer devices.
> 
> However for FightAIDS@Home – Phase 2, the research tasks within a single drug candidate simulation are dependent on each other where the output of one task is used as the input to the next. This means longer research tasks within each drug candidate simulation which can’t be run simultaneously.
> 
> *To handle this complexity, we are using two different, but related mechanisms called trickle messaging and intermediate uploads to allow us to track your progress through a research task and manage the handover of that task from one volunteer to the next to get it completed in the shortest time possible. *This way, we can track the progress of the long simulations to ensure that computations are not delayed or lost, while the researchers get the valuable results back as quickly as possible. In addition, volunteers acquire their credits sooner too.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

Added FAAH2 into the mix for all of my systems.  Looking forward to seeing how it does


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Added FAAH2 into the mix for all of my systems.  Looking forward to seeing how it does


I'm interested in seeing how long these take and how quickly credit is given.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm interested in seeing how long these take and how quickly credit is given.


Me too!  The Beta WUs have been taking about 24 hours each on the FX8 system; I hope that the final ones are shorter (I like them being in the 2 to 6 hour range).  Interested in seeing how PPD stacks up too.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2015)

Two observations so far:
The Xeon E5 V3 system is doing just shy of 36k PPD., running mostly MCM and some OET WUs.  Will be interesting to see how it does just doing OET and FAAH2.

The FAAH2 WUs are LONG.  16 hours so far for 55% on the E5 system.  Something higher clocked should be able to do them faster, at least.  Secondly, based on the (only partially submitted) results, PPD is awful.  20k on the same system.  Will have to see how things end up once a few WUs are actually handed in.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> he FAAH2 WUs are LONG. 16 hours so far for 55% on the E5 system. Something higher clocked should be able to do them faster, at least. Secondly, based on the (only partially submitted) results, PPD is awful. 20k on the same system. Will have to see how things end up once a few WUs are actually handed in.



Yeah, I'm seeing similar. It looks to be about 11.5-12.5hrs/wu on my 4790. The earlier reported ones were 11.5 and the ones that just uploaded were 12.5 

On the plus side, they're immediately reported and validated on WCG site. And the longer ones did pull more points.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> On the plus side, they're immediately reported and validated on WCG site.


Which brings up 2 points:
1.)These will be great to run during a challenge.
2.)I would not happen to "lose Internet connection" these WU's.  Would not be surprised if the WU's are taken away from those who try.  If your Internet connection happens to accidentally disconnect...., make sure you're full of other projects.  Maybe switch over at ~ T-12 hours?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2015)

Now they're running on my 4770k, and I noticed a slight temperature drop compared to the OETs.  It looks like a 3-4*C across all cores.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Which brings up 2 points:
> 1.)These will be great to run during a challenge.
> 2.)I would not happen to "lose Internet connection" these WU's.  Would not be surprised if the WU's are taken away from those who try.  If your Internet connection happens to accidentally disconnect...., make sure you're full of other projects.  Maybe switch over at ~ T-12 hours?



Yup good for a challenge.  and yes, important to consider internet connection... So iffy these days when Challenges come around


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> HASWELL-EP IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG



I'm like...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2015)

I am curious to see how it does on computers with an unstable internet connection




ChristTheGreat said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like...



It's not as fast as the 4P setup (or doesn't seem to be) but the format/noise/power draw are MUCH better


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 1, 2015)

I would like a server like that


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I would like a server like that


So did I, so I saw a great deal on one and pounced.  It does 50k PPD running FAAH-1 when slightly overclocked.  Not sure about a broad mix of projects; it's running OET now for the badge.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2015)

Can each Machine be configured to do specific works?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Can each Machine be configured to do specific works?



Yes, you can set your profiles on the WCG site so that each machine does a different project if you'd like


Login to your WCG account, click Settings in top right, then click Device Manager, and there you can create different Profiles and choose which rig runs which profile.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 2, 2015)

My netbook is being a POS right now; won't start crunching at all. More work for meeeee.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

Interestingly FAAH2 WU time seems highly dependent on OS.  My Windows systems seem to be taking about half as long on these WUs as the Linux ones


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> So did I, so I saw a great deal on one and pounced.  It does 50k PPD running FAAH-1 when slightly overclocked.  Not sure about a broad mix of projects; it's running OET now for the badge.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't know if it's worth to run those FAAH2, 7.14 and 32 hours and 30 minutes


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

ChristTheGreat said:


>


Well, the 4P does better PPD (about 38k vs about 35k on OET; 55k vs 49k on FAAH1) on a cheaper system but power consumption is considerably higher.  Both are still awesome though.  The thought of being able to squeeze 100k PPD out of 3 systems is VERY tempting 


Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know if it's worth to run those FAAH2, 7.14 and 32 hours and 30 minutes


Of course it's worth it!  Science is still being done


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Of course it's worth it! Science is still being done


Is there any reason why they take that long?

Edit: if I am not wrong faster is the CPU and faster will the works be done, it's that correct or am i wrong?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is there any reason why they take that long?


I'm not sure.  I've set things so that only my Windows systems do FAAH2.  It'll slow down badges a bit, but whatever.  No idea why Linux is taking so long (on both AMD and Intel) so maybe the techs can elaborate as they learn more.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2015)

I have just 2 of those projects on one Machine running Ubuntu, on windows I haven't.
Note: I have edited my post above.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is there any reason why they take that long?
> 
> *Edit: if I am not wrong faster is the CPU and faster will the works be done, it's that correct or am i wrong?*




If I've managed to parse that correctly; Faster CPUs always help out and make tasks go faster.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Faster CPUs always help out and make tasks go faster.


That is what i was trying to say
X5675 3.06GHz it is not that fast but it will help.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is what i was trying to say
> X5675 3.06GHz it is not that fast but it will help.


That's a nice six core 12 thread CPU.  Pretty solid


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That's a nice six core 12 thread CPU.  Pretty solid


I have 8 Of those but unfortunately I can't run all of them because it would cost me around 2600€/2700€ yearly


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have 8 Of those but unfortunately I can't run all of them because it would cost me around 2600€/2700€ yearly


YGPM


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> YGPM


Maybe i am too old to understand what YGPM means


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe i am too old to understand what YGPM means


YGPM = you got (a) private message


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> YGPM = you got (a) private message




You sure? I thought it was a women thing...........Bhahahaha Just not quite as bad as PMS


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> You sure? I thought it was a women thing...........Bhahahaha Just not quite as bad as PMS


I was very confused, you know modern Abbreviations


----------



## Nordic (Oct 2, 2015)

My 3570k cruncher, which is my main computer, just ran into some instability. It has been running at 4.6ghz stable for over a year now. Then all the sudden yesterday it crashed with code 124, which means not enough volts.

I figured I would let it be, and see if it happens again. It crashed twice more when I tried gaming.

I dropped to 4.5ghz and am stable again. This saddens me that degradation is beginning to happen.  When I first got this cpu, I achieved I max stable overclock of 4.8ghz. I thought 4.6ghz would be enough performance for me, and enough overclock headroom to prevent degradation. It was not.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2015)

Just ran a few rough calculations for the completion times on these FAAH2 wus. I averaged out the numbers below:

4770k: 10.11 hrs
4790: 11.44 hrs
2600k: 13.5 hrs



james888 said:


> My 3570k cruncher, which is my main computer, just ran into some instability. It has been running at 4.6ghz stable for over a year now. Then all the sudden yesterday it crashed with code 124, which means not enough volts.
> 
> I figured I would let it be, and see if it happens again. It crashed twice more when I tried gaming.
> 
> I dropped to 4.5ghz and am stable again. This saddens me that degradation is beginning to happen.  When I first got this cpu, I achieved I max stable overclock of 4.8ghz. I thought 4.6ghz would be enough performance for me, and enough overclock headroom to prevent degradation. It was not.



I think that happens to most OC'd chips, happened to me too.  Usually a 100mhz drop does the trick though


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

There's someone on [H] who has offered me parts of his used 4P folding system for $330 shipped.  Four 12c CPUs, a Supermicro quad-G34 board, and 4 2U heatsinks.  A case is another $150, but still damn tempted.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> There's someone on [H] who has offered me parts of his used 4P folding system for $330 shipped.  Four 12c CPUs, a Supermicro quad-G34 board, and 4 2U heatsinks.  A case is another $150, but still damn tempted.



Fantastic price! However, finding room for those beasts is pretty tough


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> Fantastic price! However, finding room for those beasts is pretty tough


Well, it's not SO bad.  Last year I had a table that I kept a bunch of my WCG systems on.  I can use the same table, stick the 1U 4P on the bottom, then the Spotswood 4P, then put something like the DP Xeon up top.  A 100k PPD stack


----------



## Nordic (Oct 2, 2015)

Sounds like a dedicated server rack would save you some space.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

james888 said:


> Sounds like a dedicated server rack would save you some space.


Perhaps.  Although I only have a single rackmount system, so I'm not sure if it would be ideal.  I think that a solid wire rack would probably be the best option.


----------



## xvi (Oct 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> There's someone on [H] who has offered me parts of his used 4P folding system for $330 shipped.  Four 12c CPUs, a Supermicro quad-G34 board, and 4 2U heatsinks.  A case is another $150, but still damn tempted.





Norton said:


> Fantastic price! However, finding room for those beasts is pretty tough


10/10 would find room for


[Ion] said:


> Perhaps.  Although I only have a single rackmount system, so I'm not sure if it would be ideal.  I think that a solid wire rack would probably be the best option.


Costco has some plastic shelves that would probably be ideal due to non-conductivity. Also probably good price wise.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2015)

xvi said:


> 10/10 would find room for
> 
> Costco has some plastic shelves that would probably be ideal due to non-conductivity. Also probably good price wise.


Yeah I do intend to find space 
We use metal racks at work that are pretty sturdy--I'd feel much better about something metal when putting a dozen or more computers on it.  And I keep everything in cases anyways--otherwise too much risk as they get moved around


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2015)

I go caseless, because it is cheaper and easier to set up. Less time setting up, more time crunching. I also have no chance of them being touched or moved.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> I go caseless, because it is cheaper and easier to set up. Less time setting up, more time crunching. I also have no chance of them being touched or moved.


Well, when cases are sub-$10 each and I can get something assembled in 20 minutes it's well worth it IMO


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, when cases are sub-$10 each and I can get something assembled in 20 minutes it's well worth it IMO



I wish I could find cases sub $10.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I wish I could find cases sub $10.


Well if you pay shipping I can get you old and dinged up cases too


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, when cases are sub-$10 each and I can get something assembled in 20 minutes it's well worth it IMO


When $10 is a lot of money, it means something. That 20 minutes is more like 2 minutes for me, so I find the time trade off well worth it. That is 18 more minutes I could be gaming and enjoying myself.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well if you pay shipping I can get you old and dinged up cases too



Well, I thank you sir. I wish I had room for more cases and funds for more pcs, but alas, I am at my limit for the time being


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> When $10 is a lot of money, it means something. That 20 minutes is more like 2 minutes for me, so I find the time trade off well worth it. That is 18 more minutes I could be gaming and enjoying myself.


I can't argue with either of those.  For me, the trade-off is well worth it for the security of knowing that my computers aren't nearly as fragil.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 4, 2015)

The answer is density, boys.  Built yourself 2P/4P rigs and you can have four rigs in one spot.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 4, 2015)

It has been very nice getting pie fairly often. I am going to shut down most of my fleet, and make some adjustments. Might not them back online too quickly.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2015)

Sold two more of my i5s and used the proceeds from that to buy another 4P setup.  Supermicro H8QGi-F setup with the [H] OC BIOS preflashed, 4 Opteron 6172 CPUs (2.1GHz 12C PhII gen), and 4 2U G32 coolers.  Despite being a somewhat older board it still supports the newest Opteron 6300 series CPUs, so once the prices come down a bit I can upgrade to those.

Also--looking at getting some new G34 heatsinks for the 1U setup--if I leave the top off, I can use regular 92mm or 120mm coolers.  Gonna see how the OCed 115W CPUs do with the Supermicro 2U coolers because they're cheap (~$30 each vs $60 for the Noctua ones).  But either way before too long I'll be getting new heatsinks to quiet it down a bit


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 4, 2015)

james888 said:


> enjoying myself.


  Ummm


----------



## Nordic (Oct 4, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ummm


Steam games. Not....


----------



## xvi (Oct 6, 2015)

All my Win 10 Insider Preview machines are rebooting. Looks like Microsoft stopped pushing new preview builds out, so the trial is running out.
I guess it's time to break down and buy Windows 10 for my main machine at least.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> All my Win 10 Insider Preview machines are rebooting. Looks like Microsoft stopped pushing new preview builds out, so the trial is running out.
> I guess it's time to break down and buy Windows 10 for my main machine at least.


I'll give you a 7 Pro key that you can upgrade to 10


----------



## hat (Oct 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> All my Win 10 Insider Preview machines are rebooting. Looks like Microsoft stopped pushing new preview builds out, so the trial is running out.
> I guess it's time to break down and buy Windows 10 for my main machine at least.


Insider trial? That's how I got W10... but I thought it was a full legit copy.


----------



## xvi (Oct 6, 2015)

hat said:


> Insider trial? That's how I got W10... but I thought it was a full legit copy.


It's the "If you be our beta guinea pig and find bugs for us, we'll let you keep using beta versions" version. I thought they were going to keep rolling out beta builds, but it appears that they've stopped doing that. Each build expires at a set date which, as I've recently experienced, will BSOD every hour or two with an error like "WINDOWS_NT_TRIAL_EXPIRED". Since there's no new beta build to update to (apparently?), Insider Previews just stop working.


[Ion] said:


> I'll give you a 7 Pro key that you can upgrade to 10


I wouldn't mind that at all.  Looking at this guide, it looks like I can possibly get a fairly clean Win10 install off of it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2015)

Huh, they just removed the ending date for MCM and dropped the progress to 71%.  And I was so proud of finishing my 5 year badge (I'm at 4:354:12:02:18) so close to the end.  Good news for @Arjai and @ThE_MaD_ShOt. (those are just 2 that I happen to know that are close to major badge upgrades)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2015)

Well, the seller of the 4P Opty setup says he's sorry it's taking him longer to ship than he promised, so he's throwing in the 16GB RAM for free!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the seller of the 4P Opty setup says he's sorry it's taking him longer to ship than he promised, so he's throwing in the 16GB RAM for free!



I sure hope that at the very least it gets here in time to be setup up before Challenge time!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> longer to ship


If take longer he could add a few X5675


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I sure hope that at the very least it gets here in time to be setup up before Challenge time!


He shipped it today, but the long part is going to be waiting for the PCIe-> EPS adapters from Newegg.  Not going to run 4 115W CPUs on a single EPS plug--really need all 3 of them hooked up.


----------



## xvi (Oct 8, 2015)

Numbers will be down due to VMs not playing nicely with each other on the ESXi server. I even set the priority of the crunchbox on super low, but it slows down the other OSes considerably.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2015)

Good progress is being made on the Linux/Windows runtime discrepancy:


			
				armstrdj said:
			
		

> Internal testing is looking good and I would expect a beta test soon. It was a build issue, some of the compiler options were having a much greater than expected impact on performance.
> 
> Thanks,
> armstrdj


Looking forward to it being resolved--200+ Linux threads that would love to earn some new badges


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2015)

Newest Opteron setup is up and running, at least temporarily.  Turns out it actually has Opteron 6176 SE CPUs instead of the 6172s it was advertised with.  Clockspeed is thus higher (2.3GHz vs 2.1GHz) but TPD / CPU is also up from 115W to 140W.  Don't have any PPD estimates yet.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Newest Opteron setup is up and running, at least temporarily.  Turns out it actually has Opteron 6176 SE CPUs instead of the 6172s it was advertised with.  Clockspeed is thus higher (2.3GHz vs 2.1GHz) but TPD / CPU is also up from 115W to 140W.  Don't have any PPD estimates yet.



A little higher clicks and tdp is no biggie for you. Extra PPD is all good


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> A little higher clicks and tdp is no biggie for you. Extra PPD is all good


Well, power DOES matter.  These CPUs run a bit hot too...with the 2U coolers and 120mm fans on top they're in the upper 60s.  Looking forward to getting a PPD estimate come tonight's update


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, power DOES matter.  These CPUs run a bit hot too...with the 2U coolers and 120mm fans on top they're in the upper 60s.  Looking forward to getting a PPD estimate come tonight's update



How about some hardcore watercooling?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> How about some hardcore watercooling?


Well, meant to say upper 50s, which isn't so bad.  But I've had bad luck with custom WC so I'm done with it.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, meant to say upper 50s, which isn't so bad.  But I've had bad luck with custom WC so I'm done with it.



Water cooling requires much more attention and maintenance- great benefits but the high costs if problems develop 

Hard to beat air cooling for turnkey reliability


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> Water cooling requires much more attention and maintenance- great benefits but the high costs if problems develop
> 
> Hard to beat air cooling for turnkey reliability


Yeah.  It's just a lot of trouble.  And with this many systems I just don't have the time for it.  I'll put on some higher-RPM fans and that ought to keep them around 55C


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2015)

On a credit/week basis, my Haswell Xeon setup is coming in #2 in the world:





I dunno how the 2699V3 setup is doing so better....even with the higher clockspeed and extra cores it shouldn't be THAT much.  Those unfortunately aren't my Opteron 6376 systems, but it should do at least as well as those are once running full time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2015)

For anyone in the market for hardware, Newegg is selling a Lenovo C20 for $330 right now.  Very similar to the Dell T5500s I've had such luck with.  Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=Thinkstation-_-9SIA7RB2YY8600-_-Product


----------



## stevorob (Oct 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> For anyone in the market for hardware, Newegg is selling a Lenovo C20 for $330 right now.  Very similar to the Dell T5500s I've had such luck with.  Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=Thinkstation-_-9SIA7RB2YY8600-_-Product



Oh man makes wish I had $300 to drop - that seems like a solid deal.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2015)

2P E5 V3 setup has been moved offsite to the land of free electricity.  Might need to shut down / relocate one of the DP E5520 systems to keep heat in check but not sure yet.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone else having troubles getting FAAHII WU's? (Linux system)


> Wed 14 Oct 2015 11:28:10 PM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2015)

Rewired my network yesterday. Got Dragonfly off of the crappy USB wifi-N adapter, and now it's on gigabit LAN. Copying files is like 50x faster now. While on wifi it struggled to maintain not even 2MB/s... also shortened my coax line to the modem a bit and removed a splitter (that was merely acting as a coupler, because the cable wasn't long enough). Drilled a hole in the wall and got my cables going straight through to the modem instead of running across the floors to it and held down with staples. The really fun part was running a cable through my hole, only to have to pull it out later and run a different one because I realized later needed that cable (my longest) to run to where my magicjack box is.

Took a while but it was worth it... since I'm having to use Dragonfly's 500GB hard drive as storage space, for now. It's much better on gigabit LAN than with that crappy adapter... and the place looks cleaner now too.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2015)

Just bought four more six-core Xeons to upgrade the Dells.  Two X5670s and two X5650s to replace the E5520s.  Should give a VERY nice performance boost.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else having troubles getting FAAHII WU's? (Linux system)



My pcs all have those wus and seem to be stocked up OK. Will keep an eye on it though


Edit: I don't run a large buffer though, <1 day, not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 16, 2015)

I got a tablet for free because it was thought to be broken. So I started in on crunching because I don't have much use for it otherwise.
It has a NVIDIA Tegra 2 CPU with dual cores at 1000mhz. I don't expect much.


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2015)

NewEgg has Corsair GS700 refurb psu's for $69.99 w/free shipping (1 yr warranty)... that's an ok price but not a steal.

*Here's the better deal....* 

*Buy 2 of them and the volume discount drops the price to $42.94 each!*

Check it out:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139087


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Buy 2 of them and the volume discount drops the price to $42.94 each!*
> 
> Check it out:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139087



Wow, that's a deal alright. What a price drop when buying 2!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2015)

Uh, my server is sitting on a ton of work that is 100% completed, scheduler request pending, but no network transactions are occurring.  It does have internet access.

Uh, report deadline: July 2015.  Has my server not been doing any BOINC work since then?   I swear I looked at it since then and nothing looked out of the ordinary.   Resetting the project doesn't appear to be working (got rid of the 100% jobs but not getting anymore). 

Edit: Logs say "SSL connect error."


On a related note, my computer isn't going to be doing any BOINC work until the SSD is replaced (I hope a week).  All of the jobs that weren't submitted when the SSD ate dirt were lost.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Resetting the project doesn't appear to be working



Time and date correct on the rig?

Sorry to hear about the dead SSD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2015)

10/16/2015, correct.  It's a time server, so it better be. 


Edit: I detached/attached.  See if it helps but I suspect it won't...


Edit: Nope, "communication deferred" and seeing the same errors as before.  Did they stop supporting the 5.10.45 client?  It's a domain controller and, last time I checked, newer versions won't work.


Edit: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38484

That appears to be the case.  If there's no new client for domain controllers, I'm permanently down a man. 


Edit: Posted here: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38551_lastpage,yes#505358


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2015)

Here's the solution that worked:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38551_offset,0#505472

Basically copy DLLs + CRT from a newer install and paste it in the BOINC 5.10.45 install path.


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 20, 2015)

Good new: Got a Phenom II 960(stock) system running 24x7.  .
Bad News: don't know how long i can keep it. its a borrowed system.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2015)

SURPRISE! There goes my plan for diamond badges for all current projects. (or did I somehow miss how far along this was?)




Edit: Nevermind


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2015)

You should be happy!  What is a little picture worth...compared to SCIENCE!?!


Server is still chugging along, yay.  My computer is still out of commission though; Crucial received the defective SSD today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2015)

Had a feeling that I should have waited to post about UGM.  It's now at 5%.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2015)

My PPD is going to be down pretty considerably--the 48C Opteron 6176 SE system is down for the indefinite future (probably until January 5th or so).  That's about 30 or 33k PPD, but it was also ~800W, and it had outrun its welcome.  This was the plan all along-0-buy it now because the deal was great, and then not really run it until January--but still a shame :/


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm starting to get occasional computation error on my 2p system.  Now the errors are becoming more frequent. I know you're all gonna say that it's related to the OC but hear me out first. Before the challenge, I set everything in the BIOS to the recommended defaults for a few weeks, to try and eliminate the issue. During that time I still experienced the errors.

I'm open to suggestions, though I think that I know what the culprit is... and that is the system drive which happens to be an SSD. Not long before the WCG Computation Errors started to appear, Windows started giving me errors stating that "Windows was temporarily unable to access the system drive" or something very similar. So my thinking is that either the sata cable or connection is bad or the drive is failing. What do you guys think?

It appears that its failing most every OET unit but not the others?


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 21, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I'm starting to get occasional computation error on my 2p system.  Now the errors are becoming more frequent. I know you're all gonna say that it's related to the OC but hear me out first. Before the challenge, I set everything in the BIOS to the recommended defaults for a few weeks, to try and eliminate the issue. During that time I still experienced the errors.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions, though I think that I know what the culprit is... and that is the system drive which happens to be an SSD. Not long before the WCG Computation Errors started to appear, Windows started giving me errors stating that "Windows was temporarily unable to access the system drive" or something very similar. So my thinking is that either the sata cable or connection is bad or the drive is failing. What do you guys think?
> 
> It appears that its failing most every OET unit but not the others?



I had for some time had OET failing on my J1900 system, so I ended up just disabling OET from that machine.
Never found out why. Only system that I have neither overclocked nor undervolted at the time.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 21, 2015)

It's more than just OET units failing. All units seem to fail at times, very sporadic and not too often though and before today it had no problem with OETs. Now it seems that about 9 out of every 10 OET unit fails within the first 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I'm starting to get occasional computation error on my 2p system.  Now the errors are becoming more frequent. I know you're all gonna say that it's related to the OC but hear me out first. Before the challenge, I set everything in the BIOS to the recommended defaults for a few weeks, to try and eliminate the issue. During that time I still experienced the errors.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions, though I think that I know what the culprit is... and that is the system drive which happens to be an SSD. Not long before the WCG Computation Errors started to appear, Windows started giving me errors stating that "Windows was temporarily unable to access the system drive" or something very similar. So my thinking is that either the sata cable or connection is bad or the drive is failing. What do you guys think?
> 
> It appears that its failing most every OET unit but not the others?



It could be the drive- crunching is capable of hammering drives into an early grave once in awhile. As an example, I lost a couple of HDD's myself and I think [Ion] lost an SSD a while back


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> It could be the drive- crunching is capable of hammering drives into an early grave once in awhile. As an example, I lost a couple of HDD's myself and I think [Ion] lost an SSD a while back


That's what I'm thinking especially because of the drive related windows errors. After the challenge is over I'll swap the system drive, do some maintenance and hopefully resolve this issue.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> It could be the drive- crunching is capable of hammering drives into an early grave once in awhile. As an example, I lost a couple of HDD's myself and I think [Ion] lost an SSD a while back



I think that's happening my wife's PC, hdd been acting weird I think. Plans are, post Challenge, to get my new ssd in my rig and transfer my current ssd to that PC, so that'll at least help out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> It could be the drive- crunching is capable of hammering drives into an early grave once in awhile. As an example, I lost a couple of HDD's myself and I think [Ion] lost an SSD a while back


Indeed I did--but I've also lost my fair share of HDDs too.  Running OLD drives tends to do this.  And it was a terrible very early gen 40GB drive, so I'm surprised it made it as long as it did.

I'd imagine a new drive and a memtest would get things sorted out


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2015)

If you want to have an SSD in a rig that crunches, I'd recommend putting the BOINC install on an HDD.  I have not crunched on my main rig because of the lack of HDD's in the system for this very reason.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 22, 2015)

t_ski said:


> If you want to have an SSD in a rig that crunches, I'd recommend putting the BOINC install on an HDD.  I have not crunched on my main rig because of the lack of HDD's in the system for this very reason.


That is actually part of the system maintenance I have planned for after the challenge. I'm going to move WCG to a hdd on my main rig.


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow, is WCG really that hard on SSD? How fragile are they to be ruined by WCG? I wonder what I should do about my pagefile then...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2015)

t_ski said:


> If you want to have an SSD in a rig that crunches, I'd recommend putting the BOINC install on an HDD.  I have not crunched on my main rig because of the lack of HDD's in the system for this very reason.


I think you're being overly paranoid--as long as you exclude CEP2 from the mix (since it has by far the highest IO requirements) there's nothing to fear.


hat said:


> Wow, is WCG really that hard on SSD? How fragile are they to be ruined by WCG? I wonder what I should do about my pagefile then...


No--they definitely aren't.  I have a Samsung 830 (the cheap non-Pro) version in my 3930k system.  It's been running WCG off the SSD pretty much continually since the drive was released.

SSDs will take a lot of beating: http://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

hat said:


> Wow, is WCG really that hard on SSD? How fragile are they to be ruined by WCG? I wonder what I should do about my pagefile then...



I've been crunching on my Sammy 830 since like November of 2012, and everything has been very very smooth and strong.  Soon it's going to transferred to my other pc and continue crunching.  My second 830 has been crunching for over a year straight in another pc and going strong, too.



[Ion] said:


> I think you're being overly paranoid--as long as you exclude CEP2 from the mix (since it has by far the highest IO requirements) there's nothing to fear.
> 
> I have a *Samsung 830 (the cheap non-Pro)* version in my 3930k system.  It's been running WCG off the SSD pretty much continually since the drive was released.



I think you mean 840.  The 830 was only a single version, the one that I have, and it's a beast.  When the 840 came out, there was the regular 840 and the 840 Pro, then a little bit later the 840 Evo came out.  850 only has the Pro and the Evo.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2015)

Hmmm....could swear I got it before the 840 series came out.  Maybe I'm confusing it with the 840 non-Pro I put in my sister's laptop


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Hmmm....could swear I got it before the 840 series came out.  Maybe I'm confusing it with the 840 non-Pro I put in my sister's laptop



The 840 is still a good drive.  I built my brother a pc with an 840 in it early 2013, and it's still doing well.  Granted he doesn't use his pc quite like we do


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> The 840 is still a good drive.  I built my brother a pc with an 840 in it early 2013, and it's still doing well.  Granted he doesn't use his pc quite like we do


I agree both models are great drives.

Part of my problem might have to do with the 840 Evo firmware issues and that I have yet to update the firmware on mine. This is one more item on my post challenge system maintenance list.

Despite this ongoing problem it's still putting up good numbers.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> Part of my problem might have to do with the 840 Evo firmware issues and that I have yet to update the firmware on mine. This is one more item on my post challenge system maintenance list.



It's funny that we all have these "post-challenge" maintenance lists that need to be taken care of 

But yes, definitely update the firmware. Iirc the Sammy software makes it pretty easy.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2015)

The idea is just the write cycles go up as the disk is being utilized more.  More writes means reaching the write-limit of an SSD faster.  Add on top of that the idea that WCG (or folding, mining, etc. - anything that stresses the system at/near 100% for extended periods of time) is just plain harder on hardware.  We as a team have seen a lot of failures for one reason or another.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2015)

GRRRRRR... fix one problem and cause another 

One of my 2P systems has had a ton of "base system device" items listed in the unknown devices section of the control panel.  I had a few minutes to look into it and saw that the fix was pretty easy: just update the Intel Chipset drivers and I was good to go.  Just sat down a little while ago and checked FreeDC to see that this rig has very little output for the day.  Go back to the rig and move the mouse - nothing.  Move it again - still nothing.  Bash a key on the KB and I'm prompted to "log in" which I've never had to do before.  OK, so I log in, and I see it's still crunching away.  Weird.  Go to look at the power management setting to make sure the "prompt for login" is turned off and I see it's set to "balanced" instead of "maximum performance."

Long story short: I guess the "base system devices" had a _little _bit to do with power management settings never being set up right in the first place...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2015)

IME (Intel Management Engine) I think has a lot to do with power saving features.  It was probably one of the drivers you installed.

http://www.slideshare.net/codeblue_jp/igor-skochinsky-enpub


> It works independently from the main CPU, can be active even when the rest of the system is powered off, and has a dedicated connection to the network interface for out-of-band networking which bypasses the main CPU and the installed OS. It not only performs the management tasks for which it was originally designed, but also implements features such as Intel Identity Protection Technology (IPT), Protected Audio-Video Path, Intel Anti-Theft, Intel TPM, NFC communication and more.


 Maybe better off...not using it at all...but I don't think you can even disable it...WTFcakes!?!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm heading out of town for the weekend, so all of my systems at home have been turned off until Sunday night.  Fortunately I have most of my output offsite, but still that's at least 25k PPD down


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I'm heading out of town for the weekend, so all of my systems at home have been turned off until Sunday night.  Fortunately I have most of my output offsite, but still that's at least 25k PPD down



Enjoy the weekend!  (perfect timing with the Challenge ending today)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Enjoy the weekend!  (perfect timing with the Challenge ending today)


Thanks!  Going camping with some friends, so that should be a nice relaxing time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2015)

Running on all cylinders (i7 920 ~4 hours/day, i7 6700K ~16 hours/day, and Xeon 1230 v3 24 hours/day) again for the first time since July 20.  I'm happy and sad about that; that was several months of 24 hours/day crunching missed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm home and have my systems running again.  MIGHT have found a host for the 48c 4P setup.  Even if not, I have two more of the T5500s to upgrade to six-core CPUs tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2015)

I think either later tonight or tommorow I am going to blow off the dust on one of the rigs I have sitting on the side line.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 25, 2015)

Its getting cold at night, so my main rig is back to folding,


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm taking my SR-2 system off-line for a while so I can fix a long list of problems. So my output will take a huge hit for a while.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 26, 2015)

Sooo reason I haven't been crunching is because my case no longer has enough airflow to keep everything cool, meaning I have to take the side panel off. That leads to more noise and warmer air in the room and the air conditioner can't keep up. (Window mounted)

I'll see if I can fix this issue somehow.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 27, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Sooo reason I haven't been crunching is because my case no longer has enough airflow to keep everything cool, meaning I have to take the side panel off. That leads to more noise and warmer air in the room and the air conditioner can't keep up. (Window mounted)
> 
> I'll see if I can fix this issue somehow.


Post it up here if you need some help:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...rdware-tech-support-discussion-thread.214610/


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey guys, has anyone seen or heard from @twilyth? It seems like I haven't seen him in a while so I was just starting to getting worried. 

Come back to us buddy!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, has anyone seen or heard from @twilyth? It seems like I haven't seen him in a while so I was just starting to getting worried.
> 
> Come back to us buddy!



Yep, I have been wondering that myself.


----------



## hat (Oct 27, 2015)

I wanted to pass this along here...

https://www.change.org/p/nfl-suppor...&utm_term=mob-xs-signature_receipt-custom_msg

This is a petition to the NFL to have Epilepsy awareness month. My fiancee is an epileptic and we would both appreciate your signatures here.


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2015)

On Sunday my wife went in to clean my youngest sons room and blew a gasket. We live in a small log cabin and space is tight. The rig has been in his room and now she wants to out. Its to cold to keep it out in my shop. Sorry wife wins, So I am going to part it out and use the funds to upgrade my main machine. I will be taking it apart later this week and posting the items for sale, but here is a list of what I have.

Specs:
- NZXT Source 210 (White) case w/5x 120mm fans
- Corsair TX-550M modular psu
- Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (AM3+) mobo
- AMD Phenom II 1055T (6 core-125w) cpu
- AC Freezer64 Pro
- 2x4GB GSkill Ares DDR3-1866 ram
- Geforce 8800GT video card
- 320GB Western Digital 7,200rpm HDD (WD3200AAKS)
- DVD/RW drive

I will post a link for the sale when I get it set up.


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2015)

hat said:


> I wanted to pass this along here...
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/nfl-suppor...&utm_term=mob-xs-signature_receipt-custom_msg
> 
> This is a petition to the NFL to have Epilepsy awareness month. My fiancee is an epileptic and we would both appreciate your signatures here.



Done deal


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2015)

Bow said:


> On Sunday my wife went in to clean my youngest sons room and blew a gasket. We live in a small log cabin and space is tight. The rig has been in his room and now she wants to out. Its to cold to keep it out in my shop. Sorry wife wins, So I am going to part it out and use the funds to upgrade my main machine. I will be taking it apart later this week and posting the items for sale, but here is a list of what I have.
> 
> Specs:
> - NZXT Source 210 (White) case w/5x 120mm fans
> ...


I think you would be better off trying to sell it as a system.


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2015)

What do you think its worth??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2015)

I have no idea what it's worth in your area, but ~$300 is what I'd expect, assuming it has an OS.  It has lots of potential though, and that's what I'd stress.  Upgrade the CPU (any of the FX processors) and GPU (PSU is powerful enough for any single gpu) and you have a very capable gaming system.  Everything else is there.


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2015)

All I really want to get out of it is enough to upgrade my currant cpu.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 27, 2015)

Bow said:


> All I really want to get out of it is enough to upgrade my currant cpu.


If the price is right, I can *maybe*, depending on shipping prices, buy your current 1100T.
I'm from Canada btw.


----------



## hat (Oct 27, 2015)

Big thanks to anyone who signed the petition, guys.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2015)

hat said:


> Big thanks to anyone who signed the petition, guys.



Signed it and shared it via email with a few people. Hopefully they'll sign it too. Currently at 11,652 out of 30,000... Getting there


----------



## hat (Oct 27, 2015)

I knew our WCG team would be a good place to share this with. Epilepsy is sorely unrecognized in the world today and I believe it deserves the same attention as Cancer and everything else.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2015)

hat said:


> I knew our WCG team would be a good place to share this with. Epilepsy is sorely unrecognized in the world today and I believe it deserves the same attention as Cancer and everything else.



When I was a little jit, maybe about 10 yrs old, my best friend had a seizure and was diagnosed with epilepsy shortly thereafter. He's been on meds for over 20 years and will continue to need them. It's a shame, not easy to deal with.

Just got confirmation that my bro signed up too


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2015)

Salzburg has been upgraded from 2xE5520 to 2xX5650.  Linz has been upgraded from 2xE5620 to 2xX5670.  Between this and getting the other T5500 going again (stick of RAM had failed) that's another 20c/40t added again.  Still have four more of the T5500s to upgrade (two with 2xE5520, two with 2xE5620).


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2015)

My numbers will be a little bit low starting tomorrow I think.  I'm going to be stopping tasks on 2 machines to try to swap out these ssds finally.


----------



## hat (Oct 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> When I was a little jit, maybe about 10 yrs old, my best friend had a seizure and was diagnosed with epilepsy shortly thereafter. He's been on meds for over 20 years and will continue to need them. It's a shame, not easy to deal with.
> 
> Just got confirmation that my bro signed up too


Indeed. It's an extremely crippling thing.


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> My numbers will be a little bit low starting tomorrow I think.  I'm going to be stopping tasks on 2 machines to try to swap out these ssds finally.



My ppd will be dropping off a bit also but only due to one of the 2600k rigs going over to keep @sneekypeet company on the Kreij Memorial account 

Running the last dozen or so wu's now and will switch it over tomorrow am.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm considering jumping ship to XS for November for their remembrance event for a truly remarkable fallen teammate, David Hunt (aka Movieman).  Haven't decided for sure but I'm strongly considering it.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I'm considering jumping ship to XS for November for their remembrance event for a truly remarkable fallen teammate, David Hunt (aka Movieman).  Haven't decided for sure but I'm strongly considering it.



Well that sounds.... like a terrible idea to leave us here all alone.  Granted, it would be a nice kind thing to do, though I don't know about the fallen one you mentioned.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 29, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I'm considering jumping ship to XS for November for their remembrance event for a truly remarkable fallen teammate, David Hunt (aka Movieman).  Haven't decided for sure but I'm strongly considering it.


Very Noble Idea Kai. We will see ya when you return home.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright everyone, I will be shutting all systems down either today or first thing tomorrow in order to complete my move.

The damn cable frigging company, Charter, is stating they most likely won't be able to get the cable hooked up and internet/TV until the 8th of November. 
So I'll be still able to get on TPU, however it will be through my little pad tethering to my cell phone. 

Needless to say, my numbers will go to 0, zilch, nada, until the frigging 8th at least.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi everyone.
has someone any issue with Boinc?
i have many tasks that are ready to report but it seems that Boinc is not reporting them, i have the same issue on both machines, it is just me?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2015)

So my numbers will continue to be low. I got the one ssd installed in the main rig, but then last night BOINC wasn't running. I've yet to do the wife's rig and it's been out of work for almost 2 days. 



Knoxx29 said:


> Hi everyone.
> has someone any issue with Boinc?
> i have many tasks that are ready to report but it seems that Boinc is not reporting them, i have the same issue on both machines, it is just me?
> 
> View attachment 68898



Just checked my 2 machines running and they seem to be OK, no work uploads pending.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2015)

My tasks are taking too long to be reported, normally after a task is finished it just take a few seconds to be reported


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 30, 2015)

I had similar issue recently. If you restart the BOINC client - completed tasks get reported almost immediately.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> I had similar issue recently. If you restart the BOINC client - completed tasks get reported almost immediately.


What do you mean by restart?


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 30, 2015)

I forgot you are on linux and running a crazy amount of threads on your XEON monster. 
Then:

```
/etc/init.d/boinc-client restart
```

My android client stopped working completely a few days ago. First I thought it was a phone glitch, so I tried to reboot it a few times.... no success..  Just hangs on the BOINC logo.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> I forgot you are on linux


That code is for Linux and i have Ubuntu, maybe codes are different.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2015)

silentbogo said:


>


This morning was happening on both Machines, Gaia and Pandora, I just restarted Pandora and since then it's reporting properly but Gaia continues with the same issue, I have thought that maybe because Gaia has many tasks in progress, pending for validation and valid that could be why it takes longer to report.
It's just my theory.

Edit: @silentbogo i have restared Boinc using the code you gave me, i will let know if the issue is gone.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2015)

Supposed to be selling three E5620 systems tomorrow.  If so that means more CPU upgrades for the T5500s


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2015)

I've experienced something strange a few times over the last week or so. 

When getting into a game , I pause BOINC, naturally, no biggie. But there have been a handful of times that after a bit of gaming, my fps takes a noticeable dip.  Didn't take long to realize that BOINC just decided to kick back in. Not sure what the deal is/was and it never did that before, just recently. 

No a big deal, just wanted to share


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2015)

It's BOINC's new feature to let you know when you've been gaming too long.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I have a silly question!
Are 12GB Ram enough for 12 Cores?

Cheers.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2015)

More than enough.  You probably could get away with 6GB or less.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> More than enough.  You probably could get away with 6GB or less.



This is the Machine, it has 6GB per CPU, i have thought that the 6GB will helps those 
X5675 to perform better.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2015)

I've found that 2GB is enough for a 6c/12t system--that's what I'm running my E5649 system with and it's successful.  It would be tight running FAAH2 or CEP2 WUs, so 3GB would probably be better, but 2GB works.  IIRC some of my 12c/24t setups are running only 4GB and, again, doing fine, mostly running OET.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I've found that 2GB is enough for a 6c/12t system--that's what I'm running my E5649 system with and it's successful.  It would be tight running FAAH2 or CEP2 WUs, so 3GB would probably be better, but 2GB works.  IIRC some of my 12c/24t setups are running only 4GB and, again, doing fine, mostly running OET.


Maybe I will remove 8GB and I will use it for a new build.
Maybe one more Machine as the one posted above.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe I will remove 8GB and I will use it for a new build.


Always nice to be able to resuse HW


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Always nice to be able to resuse HW


The only problem is that if i buy one more Machine like the one posted above it comes with 32GB Ram.


----------



## m&m's (Nov 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> The only problem is that if i buy one more Machine like the one posted above it comes with 32GB Ram.


Is that really a problem?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2015)

m&m's said:


> Is that really a problem?


It's just a lot of ram wasted


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2015)

Anyone else running out of work on there rigs due to stats.png and wcg.png not being able to download? 5 of my 12 rigs are suffering from this and 2 are completely out of work and the other 3 won't be long before the are empty. All 5 are windows based rigs. None of the Linux rigs have the issue.







Edit: Aborting the transfer seems to temporarily fixed the issue.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Anyone else running out of work on there rigs due to stats.png and wcg.png not being able to download? 5 of my 12 rigs are suffering from this and 2 are completely out of work and the other 3 won't be long before the are empty. All 5 are windows based rigs. None of the Linux rigs have the issue.


Try it now- I got an error and it just cleared up and grabbed some work.

Time correct?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2015)

No, not having this issue at all on my few Windows systems.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2015)

I aborted the downloads of those two and they grabbed more work. I just got done updating the clients on those 5 rigs and the downloads popped back up but went ahead and downloaded. Maybe an issue with older clients as I don't update unless it's either a new build or an issue. I don't fix unless broke LOL.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2015)

Just popped in to say the same thing.  Forgot about one of my computers and it had the transfer issue, but two abortions later and problem solved


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> but two abortions later and problem solved



Ah out of context, that sounds so horrible


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 2, 2015)

stopped the main rig for a period of time. my friend have a team folding, so I dedicated 5 core + GPU when idle (R9 290) for folding. SI still have all my other CPU running BOINC!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Just popped in to say the same thing.  Forgot about one of my computers and it had the transfer issue, but two abortions later and problem solved


I updated the client and all is good. I aborted the downloads too but got thinking when it does the check again the rig will stall once again. So updated them and the downloads popped up again but finished.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2015)

I got a very good deal on an i7 2600 non-K so I'm upgrading my Dell Optiplex 990 SFF system.  $110 and I sold the old i5 2400 for $95 so not a bad deal 
Also got a good price on a 2600K, so I'm putting that in my P67 board and hope to get around 4.5GHz from it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I got a very good deal on an i7 2600 non-K $1100 and I sold the old i5 2400 for $95 so not a bad deal


Man and this guy calls $1100 for a 2600 non k a good deal. Hey i got some stuff I'll sell ya. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Man and this guy calls $1100 for a 2600 non k a good deal. Hey i got some stuff I'll sell ya. LOL


Ha ha, $110


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I got a very good deal on an i7 2600 non-K so I'm upgrading my Dell Optiplex 990 SFF system.  $110 and I sold the old i5 2400 for $95 so not a bad deal
> Also got a good price on a 2600K, so I'm putting that in my P67 board and hope to get around 4.5GHz from it



Nice score!  Good call, it all worked out well for you 

Speaking of 2600(k)..

Over the next few days, I'm hoping to see some improvements in my own before trying it give it a little OC.  I think the 2600k was giving some bad numbers because of some disk usage issue.  At random times, starting a minute or so after boot and persisting at other random times, the disk usage would spike to 100% and sit there.  The boot drive was an old hdd, but now I swapped in the 830 ssd.  However, after a clean install of Windows 10 on the ssd, I saw another usage spike.  I googled and found what looked like a few possible solutions, which seemed to help out.

So, my theory is that the disk usage would randomly pop in, slow boinc, and give me some lower numbers.  I don't know if that's the actual case, thus I need to look at the numbers for the next few days so see if it worked.  Then a little OC is in order, nothing crazy just something interesting


----------



## xvi (Nov 3, 2015)

Didn't see this answered.


silentbogo said:


> Then:
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/boinc-client restart
> ```





Knoxx29 said:


> That code is for Linux and i have Ubuntu, maybe codes are different.


That should work for Ubuntu. I'd suspect you're just not elevating to root to run the command. Make sure you're adding "sudo" in front of the command ("sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client restart")
Alternatively, I usually use "service" like so:

```
sudo service boinc-client restart
```


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2015)

xvi said:


> That should work for Ubuntu


You're right it worked with Ubuntu, when @silentbogo told me i Googled and found out that I just needed to add the sudo command.
Btw thanks.


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone else having trouble downloading projects? I have up dated but I am not getting any new work.  Everything is working well. I am getting my Seti@home work.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2015)

Bow said:


> Anyone else having trouble downloading projects? I have up dated but I am not getting any new work.  Everything is working well. I am getting my Seti@home work.


Just got 15 new WUs on the i7 4790, so I'm going to say, No Issues.
What version of the BOINC client are you running?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2015)

Bow said:


> Anyone else having trouble downloading projects? I have up dated but I am not getting any new work.  Everything is working well. I am getting my Seti@home work.



My pcs have work, everything looks good here. 

What does event log say?


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2015)

I am at work now, I noticed it was not running any new projects this morning.  I will check it out tonight and get back to you.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2015)

Never got around to fully reshuffling my crunchers, so I am turning them back on because it is cold. I need just a little bit of heat, but not enough to turn on the actually heating system.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> Never got around to fully reshuffling my crunchers, so I am turning them back on because it is cold. I need just a little bit of heat, but not enough to turn on the actually heating system.



Yes time has come to turn on the room heaters. My workshop inefficient i920 is on with its egal inefficient 7770&7970 folding. Only need to turn on my second i970 but since it tend to crash and it shares monitor with a rig on first floor that needs some TLC I wait till the penguins shows  Yes I know TeamViewer exist, just never tried to use it.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2015)

My older asus tf101 tablet with a tegra 2 is getting an average of 237 ppd. It uses 6 w. It does not have  great ppd/w (39.5) but it was free.


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2015)

I am running 7.2.42. 

11/3/2015 5:53:24 PM | World Community Grid | Temporarily failed download of wcg_v01.png: transient HTTP error
Thats the last thing in the log about WCG
Seti is working fine


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2015)

Bow said:


> I am running 7.2.42.
> 
> 11/3/2015 5:53:24 PM | World Community Grid | Temporarily failed download of wcg_v01.png: transient HTTP error
> Thats the last thing in the log about WCG
> Seti is working fine



Check the *Transfers *tab in your *BOINC Manager* to see if you have some files that won't upload. I had 2 of them in one of my rigs and had to abort those uploads in order to get more work...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2015)

I have to turn off a few of my DP Xeon systems for a day or two.  The university is cleaning stuff which means they'll have to be off temporarily and put away.  Extent of the damage looks to be 5 of the T5500s and the dual E5 V3 system from tonight until Thursday night.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone heard from @TRWOV lately? He seems to have been absent for a little bit and hasn't posted in a while, though he's still crunching. 

If you're out there buddy, hope all is well


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2015)

I was running a mix of OET, UGM, FAAH2 and CEP2.  On Sunday, I switched over to OET exclusively.  No other changes, but I've jumped from ~18-19K to 24K for the last 2 days.  I know what I'm running for the next challenge.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was running a mix of OET, UGM, FAAH2 and CEP2.  On Sunday, I switched over to OET exclusively.  No other changes, but I've jumped from ~18-19K to 24K for the last 2 days.  I know what I'm running for the next challenge.



Sounds like I know what I'll be running as well


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was running a mix of OET, UGM, FAAH2 and CEP2.  On Sunday, I switched over to OET exclusively.  No other changes, but I've jumped from ~18-19K to 24K for the last 2 days.  I know what I'm running for the next challenge.


OET is particularly lucrative on Linux systems.  Performance is perhaps a bit above average on Windows (UGM and CEP2 dragging it down) but on Linux it flies.  No other WUs give 8.2k PPD out of a stock-clocked FX8350


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> OET is particularly lucrative on Linux systems.


I do have 2 i7's on Linux.  The 4.4GHz 2600K got 9,461 today and 8,978 yesterday.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 4.4GHz 2600K got 9,461 today and 8,978 yesterday.



This makes me jelly and makes me want to throw my 2600k against the wall   Those are crazy good ppds!  But I think it's time for overclocking to try to get some sort of respectable numbers out of it, at least for the upcoming Challenge.

edit: Just saw I got an error on one of my FAAH2 WUs, there's like 14 hrs down the drain


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> Check the *Transfers *tab in your *BOINC Manager* to see if you have some files that won't upload.* I had 2 of them in one of my rigs and had to abort those uploads in order to get more work...*



Some here on my wifes PC with two uploads stuck.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I do have 2 i7's on Linux.  The 4.4GHz 2600K got 9,461 today and 8,978 yesterday.


I'd absolutely believe that, seeing what my 2600K does.  Awesome stuff.


----------



## Bow (Nov 4, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Some here on my wifes PC with two uploads stuck.



I had 2 stuck also.  Things were running smooth when I left for work.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Anyone heard from @TRWOV lately? He seems to have been absent for a little bit and hasn't posted in a while, though he's still crunching.
> 
> If you're out there buddy, hope all is well




More than that, has anyone heard or seen @twilyth ?????


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2015)

Four hundred years of runtime 






Hope to hit 500 in February


EDIT:


stinger608 said:


> More than that, has anyone heard or seen @twilyth ?????


Last I heard, he was pretty busy with stuff--but that was a couple weeks ago.  Not sure what's happened since then.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> More than that, has anyone heard or seen @twilyth ?????



I sent him a pm a little over a week ago just saying hi. He messaged me back saying hi and that he had been tied up. I told him not to be a stranger so hopefully he pops back on soon


----------



## xvi (Nov 5, 2015)

Ssssooooooo, the new TeamViewer 11 Beta adds *headless linux support*.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2015)

Who needs team viewer when you got ssh.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> Who needs team viewer when you got ssh.



I use TeamViewer on Ubuntu


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2015)

I have all of the parts necessary for a 2600k build and upgrading the last T5500 to dual-CPUs, but no time for either.  I wonder if this is what being an adult is like? 

Might be able to get to it tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2015)

Bow said:


> I am running 7.2.42.
> 
> 11/3/2015 5:53:24 PM | World Community Grid | Temporarily failed download of wcg_v01.png: transient HTTP error
> Thats the last thing in the log about WCG
> Seti is working fine



Try the newest client?  I think it's something like 7.6.9



thebluebumblebee said:


> I was running a mix of OET, UGM, FAAH2 and CEP2.  On Sunday, I switched over to OET exclusively.  No other changes, but I've jumped from ~18-19K to 24K for the last 2 days.  I know what I'm running for the next challenge.



I has consistency issues with OET.  It would be up, then way down, and then somewhere in the middle.  It's like the rigs ran out of work, started picking up other projects or something.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2015)

Speaking of TeamViewer, I use it all the time on my machines since I can log in through my phone and check on what's happening.  Is there any alternative?  TeamViewer has worked fine, but I'm always up for suggestions 



[Ion] said:


> I have all of the parts necessary for a 2600k build and upgrading the last T5500 to dual-CPUs, but no time for either. *I wonder if this is what being an adult is like*?



Yes, and it gets harder than that


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2015)

I use BOINCTasks + SSH


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Speaking of TeamViewer, I use it all the time on my machines since I can log in through my phone and check on what's happening.  Is there any alternative?  TeamViewer has worked fine, but I'm always up for suggestions



Splashtop or something like that.  IDK, had it free on special from the Amazon App Store, but never used it.



> Yes, and it gets harder than that



Tell me about it.  I'm only half-way through the week and I'm already hitting the Tito's


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I use it all the time on my machines since I can log in through my phone and check on what's happening.


The same here!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I use BOINCTasks + SSH



OK good to know. Do you know if it works on Android?



Knoxx29 said:


> The same here!



It's really handy for when I go out of town so I can log in and see if everything is good. Otherwise I wouldn't want to leave the machines running for days without being there. Plus it's great for day to day stuff too



t_ski said:


> Splashtop or something like that.  IDK, had it free on special from the Amazon App Store, but never used it.
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  I'm only half-way through the week and I'm already hitting the Tito's



I'll check it out if I can find it. I'd Ike to give it a whirl.

And that Tito's sounds good! I would have hit it myself but it kind of messes with some meds I started a few days ago. Not long term so I'll be back soon!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2015)

No needs to change Team viewer for something else.
Today while monitoring a cruncher Machine from outside.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> OK good to know. Do you know if it works on Android?


BOINCTasks runs as  webserver that you can check from any device with internet access.  I presume that Android has an ssh client on it, but I wouldn't swear so.
I've found that particularly my Linux systems are remarkably stable.  Can leave them untouched for several months and the keep going like normal


----------



## Bow (Nov 5, 2015)

Ok so I grew up when you could still buy 8 track tapes. I can check on my PC with my phone?? I have a Android, LG G2


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2015)

Bow said:


> Ok so I grew up when you could still buy 8 track tapes. I can check on my PC with my phone?? I have a Android, LG G2



Oh absolutely. It's beautiful, you can do whatever you need to, reboot and everything. Download TeamViewer on your phone and pc, and voila! 


BTW what's an 8 track tape?


----------



## xvi (Nov 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> BTW what's an 8 track tape?


It's what you'd get from the factory in one of these.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> It's what you'd get from the factory in one of these.



Oh ok I see, I think I saw one in a museum once


----------



## hat (Nov 6, 2015)

Some time ago I uninstalled BOINC off my i5-2400 system. I was going through a bit of encoding at the time, and it appeared that BOINC was robbing a small amount of CPU cycles. However, I've come to realize that, at times, even without BOINC, Handbrake doesn't load my entire CPU...

After some back and forth in my mind I've decided to reinstall BOINC. The performance impact has always been small, anyway.

On a side note, I still would love to see some Epilepsy research going on, but thus far have found squat. I even did a quick Google search to see if there may be some other project outside WCG that does it, but found nothing. I guess, for now, all I can do is throw my drop in the research bucket and do my small part to help try to cure these other problems, and maybe one day I'll see what I want to see.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2015)

The six dual-Xeon setups are going again....although I have reason to suspect that the router that's giving two of them access is flaky.  I'm going to have to check tomorrow.  Additionally, Lubeck is upgraded from the i5 2400 to the i7 2600, and the 2600k I bought is now online as Breslau.  Good stuff


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2015)

I just got back from the memorial service for a 16 year old who died from ASPS. https://kickasps.wordpress.com/ LET'S KICK CANCER'S ASS.  Kill it.  Stuff it.  Mount it.  Display it in a museum.  Right next to the 8 track.


----------



## xvi (Nov 6, 2015)

hat said:


> I still would love to see some Epilepsy research going on, but thus far have found squat. I even did a quick Google search to see if there may be some other project outside WCG that does it, but found nothing.


Perhaps consider just donating money? Sure, you miss out on the fun of building up a PC, but a lot of pennies are spent between hardware costs and power costs. A similar amount donated to a charity would likely gain just as much (or dare I say more) research as BOINC would, depending on the organization.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, I introduced myself and wife to our neighbor and was telling him that I had no dang internet until at least Monday..............Bhahaha, he said I was welcome to "rob" his wireless for a few days! 
So, I have my rig up and running and of course Crunching once again.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2015)

I apologize that this is off topic...

Just saying that I swapped out the avatar back to Jaws.  The big guy shark needed some love after a long sabbatical w/ Godzilla


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2015)

Mulling over building another 4P Opteron or Xeon E5 V3 system in a month or six weeks, depending on how many of the i5 systems I sell.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 9, 2015)

I am thinking of selling my 2500k, and pentium. Then buying a 4790S and putting it in place of the pentium. Would be a reduction in ppd though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2015)

james888 said:


> Would be a reduction in ppd though


You'd be going from 6 threads to 8 threads.  Should be a wash


----------



## Nordic (Nov 9, 2015)

Between the two I get about 6,557 ppd. It might be close ppd wise. @manofthem gets about 5,891 with his 4790 which should perform identically to a 4790s. I would save about 100w of power though with a reduction in about 666 ppd.

The main reason I want to do this is to save some space, and upgrade the living room computer from the pentium. That, and it would be something shiney and new.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2015)

james888 said:


> Between the two I get about 6,557 ppd. It might be close ppd wise. @manofthem gets about 5,891 with his 4790 which should perform identically to a 4790s. I would save about 100w of power though with a reduction in about 666 ppd.
> 
> The main reason I want to do this is to save some space, and upgrade the living room computer from the pentium. That, and it would be something shiney and new.



You're good with Linux so you should be able to squeeze a little more out of it too.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> You're good with Linux so you should be able to squeeze a little more out of it too.


I could get more out of it, but the system runs windows 10 so it is family friendly. It fills a living room htpc role, along with crunching. I want the 4790s for better gaming. It has to be the S variant because it is an mitx case that does not need anymore heat put into it. But I have a secret method I want to try to get the cpu for the astounding deal for $250.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 9, 2015)

Just in to say HI,  all is good with me and mum.  Keep crunching.  (strange white stuff on the ground?)


----------



## Bow (Nov 9, 2015)

We had some a few weeks ago, more in the forecast late this week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2015)

@[Ion]
   Have you noticed what's going on with OET?  Look at the number of results for the last 2 days.  I switched over to OET on the 1st.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes I'm getting LOTS of tiny WUs.  Like less than 10 minutes on the 2600k.  The E5 4667V3 system looks like it's on track to do 100k points today.  And nearly 20k from the 2600k system.  Crazy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, looks like the fun's over.  I ended up 4th yesterday with 48K!  My results page tripled, but it's now almost back to where it started.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, looks like the fun's over.  I ended up 4th yesterday with 48K!  My results page tripled, but it's now almost back to where it started.



I had a record day too, but only 1/20 what you did.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2015)

It's starting to get cold up here- time to fire up a few Opteron's!!! 

Started up my 4P this morning to take the chill out of the house


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2015)

Not yet cold enough for that to be necessary here.  But I figure that when it cools off a bit more outside, one of the 4P setups will be sufficient to keep the room pleasant


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2015)

It has been snowing here. It is cold enough where I think I need to start folding again. I stopped because it was just too hot.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, yea, speaking of getting cold, we got about 2" of snow last night........And in this God forsaken area, the wind is blowing steady 50mph with gusts well above 60mph today. 

Last I looked we had a wind chill of 10 F.  Its frigging cold


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2015)

Still warm here in Ohio, 56 degrees right now. We're supposed to have an abnormally warm winter. Something about El Nino or somesuch...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2015)

I've found someone else who's willing to take two more of my Dell workstations.  So moving 20c/40t to a new free-electricity home tomorrow after work


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Just in to say HI,  all is good with me and mum.  Keep crunching.  (strange white stuff on the ground?)



I always love when you drop in and say hi.


----------



## Bow (Nov 15, 2015)

PC I have for sale

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pc-for-sale.217582/


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2015)

Selling off my 3770k later this week.  It's a decent performer, but the money will be better spent on more parts for another 4P setup or Xeon E5


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2015)

$250.00 For a fellow cruncher.......http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pc-for-sale.217582/


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 18, 2015)

Dang, you guys have some crazy weather. Here in Alabama our days are still in the 70s sometimes, and the coldest night so far was about 45. It's cool enough to crunch, but the room still gets quite warm. Once I sell off some of my stuff (if I can) I'm thinking of moving from my 4670k to a 4790k. It'll be the last CPU upgrade this machine will see for ~2-3 years and I think the extra HT and the chance at a better overclock (my 4670k doesn't go much past stock) may make it worth it.

In other news I should be hitting 200 days of compute time in MCM fairly soon. Not sure if I'll hit it before the work runs out (running OET for the challenge) but I'm only 4 hours away.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Not sure if I'll hit it before the work runs out


??? You can ignore what I said about it ending.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2015)

Intel's 72-core processor jumps from supercomputers to workstations
Yeah, but will it crunch?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Intel's 72-core processor jumps from supercomputers to workstations
> Yeah, but will it crunch?



That sounds epic!  I'm eager to see how they work, but I'm guessing the price will be insane


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2015)

Had a number of hardware changes this week.  The 3770k is indeed gone, a shame since it was a nice system, but its value as a cruncher was less than the $660 I got for it.  The second heatsink for the X3650 M2 got here today, so it's up and running on both sockets now:






I bought a presumed dead 1U Sandy Bridge Supermicro server last night and managed to revive it.  It's up and running Linux Mint, but WCG is apparently down for maintenance right now so it hasn't managed to get any work yet.

Also--it looks like there's going to be a new project soon!



			
				WCG Site said:
			
		

> Phase 2 of Help Fight Childhood Cancer will expand on the breakthrough discoveries from Phase 1. New collaborators, new disease targets and new therapy options will mean new hope for even more pediatric patients afflicted with cancer.


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=455


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice day @[Ion]


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nice day @[Ion]


Thanks!  Back up to full speed and that also included about two days of work dumped on both the X5670 and the 2600k


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> That sounds epic!  I'm eager to see how they work, but I'm guessing the price will be insane



What, you don't think we can pick up some of them for a couple hundred a piece?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2015)

Seems I was getting an upload issue on one of my rigs:

11/23/2015 11:14:56 PM | World Community Grid | Temporarily failed upload of FAH2_avx101122-ls_000080_0008_011_0_20: can't resolve hostname

I had a bunch of WUs stuck at Uploading and/or Ready to Report.  Took a reboot and it seems resolved now.  But this does explain my why ppd on this machine was so low today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2015)

Apparently, after our thrashing of OET during the last challenge, they are raising the white flag.  OET now has an ending date of May 2016.  Plan accordingly.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Apparently, after our thrashing of OET during the last challenge, they are raising the white flag.  OET now has an ending date of May 2016.  Plan accordingly.


Well, that still gives another six months left 

I sold off enough of my equipment since Saturday--three i5 3470s, the X5670, and an AMD APU--to fund the purchase of another dual Xeon E4667 V3 system with money to spare.  So I've ordered the remaining necessary parts


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> three i5 3470s, the X5670, and an AMD APU--to fund the purchase of another dual Xeon E4667 V3 system with money to spare.


Is that Common Core math?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is that Common Core math?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2015)

three i5 3470s, the X5670, and an AMD APU don't add up to a dual Xeon E4667 V3 system with money to spare - to me.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> three i5 3470s, the X5670, and an AMD APU don't add up to a dual Xeon E4667 V3 system with money to spare - to me.


Got $500 for the X5670 system, $500 more for a i5 3470 ITX system, $200 more for the APU and OEM i5 3470 systems.  Add in the i3 2100 at $100 I forgot about, and $300 from Windows keys, and I'm well above the mark ($1650 for parts for the dual E5 4667 V3 system)


I seem to be getting a bum batch of the OET WUs--runtime is remaining mostly constant across my devices (except, of course, the 4P that's turned off) but PPD has crashed something fierce.  Should (hopefully) be back up soon


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is that Common Core math?





[Ion] said:


>


Ion has four computers on Craigslist. There are 5,000 people viewing craigslist ads. If 3% of all viewers are interested in the listings and 67% of those interested e-mail him, how many Xeons can Ion buy with the money generated from the sale of the other computers?

Bonus credit, stereotypical math quiz edition: If Ryan has three cookies, and Sally has four broadswords, then how many pine cones can fit in a tuba?


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2015)

xvi said:


> If Ryan has three cookies, and Sally has four broadswords, then how many pine cones can fit in a tuba?


What kind of cookies?


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> What kind of cookies?


Snickerdoodle, as if there's any other kind of cookie. 

brb afk: Just lost connectivity to half of the state. Naturally, these kinds of things only happen the day before a holiday.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy American Turkey Day Team


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Happy American Turkey Day Team



and a *Happy Tryptophan Myth Awareness Day* to you!


----------



## Bow (Nov 26, 2015)

Router help please...
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-thoughts-on-a-router.217905/


----------



## stevorob (Nov 27, 2015)

Had an issue with the Xeon rig kicking back alot of invalid results the past few days - lowered the clock speeds down to see if that resolves the issue.  Hopefully in the next few days I can see what kind of PPD this rig will contribute once the results are valid.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2015)

Just realized that the ethernet cable on the 4790 got unplugged and had a whole lot of WUs unable to upload.   Just plugged it back in and they're uploading now.


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just plugged it back in and they're uploading now.


Just sandbagging, right? If you say it with enough confidence, people will believe you did it intentionally.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2015)

One of the dual E5540 systems is down again.  Odds are 9/10 at least that some of the RAM has died.  Will investigate tomorrow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm hoping for some SSD's under $40 on Black Friday.


 I was a year early.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2015)

I am back in business.  My friend hosting the 4P 6128 setup is back in town so it is up and running--and I got my T7500 going again so that's the dual E5540 going too.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2015)

@Norton , I have* changed my WCG username* into *Peter1986C*. I have asked @W1zzard to do the same here (or point me to the person who handles that).


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> @Norton , I have* changed my WCG username* into *Peter1986C*. I have asked @W1zzard to do the same here (or point me to the person who handles that).


Definitely need to contact @W1zzard for name changes on the forum- he's the only one that can do that AFAIK


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> @Norton , I have* changed my WCG username* into *Peter1986C*. I have asked @W1zzard to do the same here (or point me to the person who handles that).



And, why a name change after all this time bro?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> And, why a name change after all this time bro?


Because every time I see it, it reminds me of Chevy Cavalier


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2015)

Because honestly it is a little bit _too_ silly (years ago might have been different, I dunno). I first never bothered changing it, because I kinda used it it in too many places for that. Since all new(er) accounts of mine do not use it, and because I have already changed many others, I decided to get rid of it here too.


----------



## xvi (Dec 1, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> Because honestly it is a little bit _too_ silly


I came up with this username because on my 16th birthday, I decided I was tired of the old one I used. I'm not terribly imaginative.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a new name I use most places but here. I don't think I will change for awhile. This was just something I chose when I was young. James is not even my name.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi there.
Yesterday i built a Cruncher Machine, in bios i have 3 options regarding power setting:

1- Power saving mode
1- Normal mode
1- Performance

Which one would be the most suitable for Crunching?

Cheers.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2015)

Performance! How is this even a question?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2015)

9


[Ion] said:


> Performance! How is this even a question?


What it would happen if I set it to normal?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2015)

Normal should be fine, although changing preset will possibly reset your individual settings so you have to put them right again.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2015)

Question about work units - I've noticed that the Xeon is taking it's sweet time crunching work units - MCM is pushing upwards of close to 6 hours per work unit, and OET at ~3-4h... this seems way off to me... rig has been running like this for several days.

Now, I know it's older tech, but that doesn't make sense when my i5 750 is doing those work units in half the time at just slightly faster clocks (4.0 v 3.3), and my 4690k (4.6ghz) is crushing it at ~2h for MCM and ~30m for OET.

Is this just the nature of how HT works?  Does increased clocks make that much difference in power for these work units?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah, that would be HT for you.  Enabling HT lets the CPU run two WUs per core, but at the expense of each taking (nearly) twice as long as it otherwise would.  And WCG scales linearly with clock speed, too 
If you can put Linux on things that helps quite a bit--I have a dual Xeon E5649 system (HT enabled) running Linux that finishes its OET WUs in just over an hour and a half each.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2015)

Clock ticks are more important than anything else since the WUs are not programmed/compiled for multithreading, AVX and the like. And indeed HT is not as strong as a full core as @[Ion] pointed out.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that would be HT for you.  Enabling HT lets the CPU run two WUs per core, but at the expense of each taking (nearly) twice as long as it otherwise would.  And WCG scales linearly with clock speed, too
> If you can put Linux on things that helps quite a bit--I have a dual Xeon E5649 system (HT enabled) running Linux that finishes its OET WUs in just over an hour and a half each.



Figured as much re: HT.  I've looked into Linux, but not much.  TBH I'm pretty Linux illiterate - I don't know much other than I knew to grab a copy of Ubuntu, but haven't tried installing it.  Will research this a bit further.  Since this is a dedicated cruncher, I should go ahead with Linux, but I put Win7 on it just to get it going asap.



Chevalr1c said:


> Clock ticks are more important than anything else since the WUs are not programmed/compiled for multithreading, AVX and the like.



Suspicions confirmed.  I've tried upping the clocks but I have run into stability and power issues (random reboots under load, even on stock clocks).  I think the PSU I'm using is on it's last leg - I need to look into getting a replacement.  Once I get that replaced I can try to clock this a bit more.  

Thanks guys


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2015)

Honestly getting a dedicated WCG system set up with Linux is even easier than Windows--more of the drivers "just work"
Create a bootable USB drive of Linux Mint, the installer you can mostly just stumble your way through blindly, and then once it's installed, open up a Terminal window and type: "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors boinc openssh-server", type in your password, wait for it to finish, reboot, and open BOINC and do the usual stuff.  That's it, you're done


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I put Win7 on it *just to get it going asap.*


Once you get even a little familiar with Linux (Ubuntu or Mint), you'll laugh at yourself for saying that.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Once you get even a little familiar with Linux (Ubuntu or Mint), you'll laugh at yourself for saying that.



You're right - I just got Ubuntu installed - didn't take anytime at all...


----------



## Nordic (Dec 1, 2015)

Once installed press "Control -> Alt -> Delete" to open a terminal.
Then type "sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager"
It will install with that. Much quicker than using the GUI.
Then in terminal type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to update the system.

Then open boinc and set it up just like you would on windows.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2015)

So I think my PSU has finally had it - I have been having issues with random reboots lately and now I can barely get into the OS before it shuts itself down and reboots.

Stock clocks, temps are good (in BIOS), but as soon as the CPU gets any sort of load, instant shut down.

./lesigh


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2015)

You just missed the CS450M for $25 after MIR at NE.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You just missed the CS450M for $25 after MIR at NE.



I know 

I'm back up - swapped out GPUs... I guess maybe what I had in there was too much for the PSU - so far under load no issues with reboots.  I will continue to monitor, but I definitely need to be looking for a PSU - got a few things lines up


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm tempted to throw Linux Mint back on the rig it was on before. It's the only rig that can have it and not be a nuisance since it just sits and crunches. 

It was fun to mess with before but it was a lot to learn. Having had zero Linux knowledge, it was a pain to have to work so hard to do simple things


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2015)

My Supermicro dual LGA2011-3 board, heatsinks, and RAM got here today.  The case, PSU, and HDD I already have.  CPUs should be here tomorrow and then you can expect some pics


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2015)

CPUs got here while I was off at work--but new build is now up and going 







Installing Linux Mint now--BOINC should be going within half an hour.

Specs are:
2x Xeon E5-4667 V3
Supermicro X10DRI
2x4GB Crucial DDR4
250GB WD Blue drive
Supermicro 465W PSU
XFX 9500GT

Functionally identical to the one I build in September so it should be good for 45k PPD on VINA WUs as well 


EDIT: More pics!


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oc'd the Phenom II from 3.0 to 3.6GHz. lets see how much difference it makes.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2015)

Probably right about 20% 
WCG after all scales linearly with clockspeed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2015)

@[Ion] , 500K is right there.  You're 85% of the way there!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @[Ion] , 500K is right there.  You're 85% of the way there!


Well, part of the boost is due to an uncommonly good batch of OET WUs right now, which is boosting up my PPD quite a bit.  Come late winter it's possible though.  I still have a number more systems that could go part time -> full time come January, and six more Dells that need upgrading to six-core CPUs.  And I can't help but notice how cheap the eight-core Sandy Bridge-E CPUs are


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, part of the boost is due to an uncommonly good batch of OET WUs right now, which is boosting up my PPD quite a bit.  Come late winter it's possible though.  I still have a number more systems that could go part time -> full time come January, and six more Dells that need upgrading to six-core CPUs.  And I can't help but notice how cheap the eight-core Sandy Bridge-E CPUs are



So much gear... lol


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2015)

stevorob said:


> So much gear... lol


A source of VERY cheap hardware (even if mostly oldish stuff) and ready access to free electricity does wonders


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2015)

The particularly good batch of OET WUs seems to have ended again--runtime is remaining mostly constant but WUs completed and points are in freefall.  Ahh well, Science is still getting done


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The particularly good batch of OET WUs seems to have ended again--runtime is remaining mostly constant but WUs completed and points are in freefall.  Ahh well, Science is still getting done


1543 has been fairly good to my WIN7 4790 (45 points/hour)


----------



## stevorob (Dec 10, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The particularly good batch of OET WUs seems to have ended again--runtime is remaining mostly constant but WUs completed and points are in freefall.  Ahh well, Science is still getting done



I noticed that last night when PPD seemed to have taken a dive across the board for the top 20, but my runtime has gone up on WUs.  

I've got 1551 OET WUs on the Ubunutu box and they're completing in 1:20-1:30 now.  I have 1556 and 1557 on the 750 and 4690 and those are now taking 1hr+.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 11, 2015)

Grabbed a Xeon x3440 to replace the i5 750 - got a hell of a deal on a matched pair.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2015)

This thread needs more talk


----------



## Silvertigo (Dec 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This thread needs more talk



Well I am in the process of switching over to Linux, which instantly found a driver for my pcie wifi adapter.

I spent hours messing with drivers on Win7 for this particular old adapter a while back with no luck, an old school adapter salvaged from a HP or dell.

Linux instantly found a driver ands its working, hopefully the same will happen with the other rigs and random adapters when I complete the rest of the installs.

I`m liking Linux already


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 15, 2015)

The loaned 960T system is going away; so i am thinking of buying a i5-6500 with an Asus H170 board for a 24x7 crunching rig.
may do some gaming on it as well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> The loaned 960T system is going away; so i am thinking of buying a i5-6500 with an Asus H170 board for a 24x7 crunching rig.
> may do some gaming on it as well.


I sure like i7's.  More work done for the same electricity.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I sure like i7's.  More work done for the same electricity.



I think you have some _magic_ i7's running in your rigs because their PPD is insane!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I think you have some _magic_ i7's running in your rigs because their PPD is insane!


These 2600K sure are insane. Forget about Skylake get a 2600K and let BBB help you set it up


----------



## Nordic (Dec 15, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Well I am in the process of switching over to Linux, which instantly found a driver for my pcie wifi adapter.
> 
> I spent hours messing with drivers on Win7 for this particular old adapter a while back with no luck, an old school adapter salvaged from a HP or dell.
> 
> ...


That is one of the nice things about linux. It almost always has drivers for any hardware you throw at it. The drivers are automatically found, stable, and in my experience work very well. The one thing I have not found drivers for on linux is an old TV tuner card, which I can't find windows drivers for either.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2015)

Those 2600K's are running a standard install of Mint which I didn't even update.  Standard install of BOINC.  I DON'T have the immediate upload cfg, because I think the newer client uploads fast enough.  I haven't done the tweaks that @james888 suggested because I'm just too lazy.  They are, however, running 100% OET at this time and that is why their PPD is so high, IMHO.  If there's anything that's helped with the PPD, it might be that I have the minimum work buffer set to 1 day.  This might help when they get into those really high PPD OET's by being able to grab a bunch when they come through, but, there is the risk of running out of work with that setting.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Those 2600K's are running a standard install of Mint which I didn't even update.  Standard install of BOINC.  I DON'T have the immediate upload cfg, because I think the newer client uploads fast enough.  I haven't done the tweaks that @james888 suggested because I'm just too lazy.  They are, however, running 100% OET at this time and that is why their PPD is so high, IMHO.  If there's anything that's helped with the PPD, it might be that I have the minimum work buffer set to 1 day.  This might help when they get into those really high PPD OET's by being able to grab a bunch when they come through, but, there is the risk of running out of work with that setting.


I have slowly emtied my buffer on my one and only Linux rig to only OET. I wonder if it ever will return to the 2K PPD it had in it's Windows days. It was down to 1300 which is low for a dual with HT runing 3 GHz. It works for some...and I did my small part for the OET project. Wth it's a 35 W lappy heating my feets so be it.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like the good OET WUs are coming in - I've got a ton of 1485/86 WUs that are running much quicker than the previous batch of WUs.  

Fire em up!


----------



## xvi (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like my little Gigabyte Brix Pro box is coming in at about 3000 PPD.

Edit: It has a 4500 PPD day!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2015)

xvi said:


> Looks like my little Gigabyte Brix Pro box is coming in at about 3000 PPD.


Cool
I'd still like to see what an i7-3770T in a Zotac Zbox-ID90-Plus would do, or similar i7-xxxxT units.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Those 2600K's are running a standard install of Mint which I didn't even update.  Standard install of BOINC.  I DON'T have the immediate upload cfg, because I think the newer client uploads fast enough.  I haven't done the tweaks that @james888 suggested because I'm just too lazy.  They are, however, running 100% OET at this time and that is why their PPD is so high, IMHO.  If there's anything that's helped with the PPD, it might be that I have the minimum work buffer set to 1 day.  This might help when they get into those really high PPD OET's by being able to grab a bunch when they come through, but, there is the risk of running out of work with that setting.


Most of those tweaks are super easy and would take probably less than 30 minutes of your time to do them all. I would avoid apt-build stuff because it is the only one that consumes a lot of time and it does not have much benefit.

On my own crunchers all those tweaks did not really give me any really noticable ppd boost. What I did observe though was more consistent ppd, which would seem odd for a rig that runs 24/7 regardless with immediate upload.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Cool
> I'd still like to see what an i7-3770T in a Zotac Zbox-ID90-Plus would do, or similar i7-xxxxT units.


I want to buy a 4790s, or whatever the 65w 4.4ghz 4790 version is and put it in place of my pentium. I think I have a lead on one for $250 but I just don't want to bite right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2015)

Upgraded another T5500 to dual X5650.  Was surprised at the runtime at the point I shut it off--longest I think I've ever gotten!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Upgraded another T5500 to dual X5650.  Was surprised at the runtime at the point I shut it off--longest I think I've ever gotten!



Wow, that is pretty impressive.  I think my longest is about 45 days or thereabouts, but 126 days


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't remember, nor have proof but when I moved to my new place I think my 2500k was just above 150 hours. I set it an ignored it for over a semester so that sounds about right.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that is pretty impressive.  I think my longest is about 45 days or thereabouts, but 126 days


This means I set it up in early August, which sounds right about right.  If I hadn't touched it for the CPUs it probably could have kept running untouched until early May.  But oh well, new CPUs are worth the 30 minutes of downtime.

Also I managed to get the second dual 4667 V3 system moved offsite yesterday, so it'll keep going over the winter break.  still will take a hit but not a huge one.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that is pretty impressive.  I think my longest is about 45 days or thereabouts, but 126 days


Not mine, but more impressive:

http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/epic-uptime-achievement-can-you-beat-16-years/


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 17, 2015)

My max was about 9 weeks/ ~63 days. My biggest issue was the random power outages but now windows 10 update seems to reboot me even when I don't want to.

Also, that server was older than me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Not mine, but more impressive:
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/epic-uptime-achievement-can-you-beat-16-years/


NetWare, FTW


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2015)

I just put an ssd into my old 2008 laptop. Boot times went from 2 minutes to about 12 seconds. I have had ssd's for years now, but it still amazes me.


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2015)

My Turn! 

I paused BOINC on my Xeon rig at work so I could move some files around and edit some photos w/o it slowing down to a crawl and forgot to resume it 

Can't get back to it until Sunday morning to put it back on


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> My Turn!
> 
> I paused BOINC on my Xeon rig at work so I could move some files around and edit some photos w/o it slowing down to a crawl and forgot to resume it
> 
> Can't get back to it until Sunday morning to put it back on



Bummer man.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh damn @Norton that really sucks bro!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, my winter descent has begun.  I turned off the 4x 6128HE system yesterday and it'll be off until early January.  I left work, so my 4790 and the FX8350 that I had there are both off; the 4790 until May and the FX8 until early January probably.  I'll be back in force, but it'll be a couple not-so-great weeks first.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> My Turn!
> 
> I paused BOINC on my Xeon rig at work so I could move some files around and edit some photos w/o it slowing down to a crawl and forgot to resume it
> 
> Can't get back to it until Sunday morning to put it back on



Bah, we all know that feeling, me for certain and all too often. At least Sunday is just around the corner 

 
I just remembered I closed BOINC while I was working on something else, and I never resumed it


----------



## xvi (Dec 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I just remembered I closed BOINC while I was working on something else, and I never resumed it


They should really expand on the "Snooze" feature. Like an adjustable "Snooze for X minutes" or something.


----------



## Deelron (Dec 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> They should really expand on the "Snooze" feature. Like an adjustable "Snooze for X minutes" or something.



Yeah I'd like an X minute snooze and a simple preference switch to change from one usage preference to another, it's annoying to go and modify the setting when I just want a free core or two for a while.


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> They should really expand on the "Snooze" feature. Like an adjustable "Snooze for X minutes" or something.





Deelron said:


> Yeah I'd like an X minute snooze and a simple preference switch to change from one usage preference to another, it's annoying to go and modify the setting when I just want a free core or two for a while.


+1 Great idea! I would even go for a pop up reminder to restore to original settings

Finally made it to my remote rig and put it back to work... posting from it now 

*EDIT-* just realized that today is my *4th anniversary @ TPU*!!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2015)

So I tried to push the the x3440 up to 4.0ghz last night and it was running fine for quite a while as I was monitoring it, but I woke up this morning to it frozen on a bsod 

Not sure how many hours of science it ended up missing.  Back down to the stable 3.8.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *EDIT-* just realized that today is my *4th anniversary @ TPU*!!!




 Happy anniversary to ya @Norton !!! And what a 4 years it has been brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Anniversary bud


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy kinda birthday norton!


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Anniversary Capt'n


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2015)

Shutting down the main rig night now.  I'm off today and rearranging things, and the pc has to be moved a bit.  This is the same pc that gives me trouble upon cold boots due to the water pump not always kicking in, presumably because of a pressure issue, but I've decreased the water in the res so I think it'll be fine.  But i'll report back later on, hopefuylly with good news 

Edit: had to shut down 2 rigs and disconnect the 3rd   Hope to be back soon though

Edit 2: everything is back together and rigs are back up. The change is not drastic but we were able to rearrange things a bit to maximize space.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2015)

So little story 

Last Monday, right when I was getting home from work, a city electrical inspector was poking his head around outside and finally knocked on our door (we live in a townhouse with several other units). He asked if we have had any electrical issues like lights Flickering. I said no; we had been out of town for serial days just prior and neither the wife nor myself had been home all day that day. He said he was asking because the upstairs person had complained about that issue, and if i had the same, it would help him figure out what was wrong.

He went on his merry way after idle chitchat. That night, I thought I saw a little flicker in the lights, but I can't say for sure. However, ever since that night, I've noticed it happening quite a bit. It seems to happen more when it's raining, and it's been raining a lot lately, unusual for this time of year. It's happening now that even my 4 yr old has noticed it and brings it to my attention.

So the lights flicker at times, not sure why, and I hope that it doesn't pose a threat to my rigs. I'm guessing he's going to follow up with the other person that had issues, and if i see him again, I'll definitely bring it to his attention; I actually did ask for his card and got it, but I've no idea where I put it since 


I guess I'm wondering if anyone else has ever experienced similar and if it's something I should be overly concerned about.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 23, 2015)

Just noticed I got my 2nd crunching star


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2015)

Good work! The star system seems to have been revamped. I used to be a 5 star cruncher with a single i7 920, then I took an arrow to the knee the system was redefined and now I'm lucky to get one star.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2015)

Well, I've made a rather impressive $500 over the past two days on Windows 7 key sales.  I think that means a new WCG system come January


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2015)

Anyone (US) need a really good PSU at a great price?
SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W $110!


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2015)

Pro tip.........watch my posting activity later this evening 

 I will be offline for awhile due to a gathering that I didn't plan on but such is life


----------



## stevorob (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas team!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> I will be offline for awhile due to a gathering that I didn't plan



Yep, I ended up with one of those as well.   Just taking a minute to come in and "let the dog" out.  And of course check in.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2015)

I'll just leave this here 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ptains-christmas-giveaway-3rd-edition.218650/


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 26, 2015)

It's up 

Look at those temps! My H240-X is a bit overkill for this 

Forgot to hook up my kill-a-watt so I'm not sure of the power draw. Still doing a bunch of windows updates, later I'll shut it down and add it. I would like to see how it would do on Linux but this is my family PC and I dont think they would be happy with that. Plus, I only know enough about it to be dangerous.

Here is a shot of it:


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2015)

4x4n said:


> It's up
> 
> Look at those temps! My H240-X is a bit overkill for this
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2015)

Awesome! Though, 14 core Xeon in a family PC? If it were me I'd have that beast tucked away somewhere and present said family with... something else 

I'd love to see PPD info for that specific rig, though.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 27, 2015)

Bumped up the base clock to 102 last night, so far so good. I'll take it to 103 tonight if it still going strong, trying to get all I can out of it. Got the kill-a-watt hooked up, 180 watts at 25x102.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2015)

4x4n said:


> 180 watts at 25x102.




Wow, that isn't bad at all considering it being a 14 core chip!!


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Bumped up the base clock to 102 last night, so far so good. I'll take it to 103 tonight if it still going strong, trying to get all I can out of it. Got the kill-a-watt hooked up, 180 watts at 25x102.


No multi adjustment at all? I seriously wouldn't mess with the BCLK... you're currently risking instability, data corruption and all kinds of crap for 50MHz.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 27, 2015)

No, the E5 26xx Xeons are locked. Would like to get 104 stable, 100mhz times 28 threads should make a difference. Ran my 4790k at 105 base clock for a long time with no issues, so hoping for the same here.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 27, 2015)

have the 2400 crunching again  just had to get the psu sorted and the case cleaned out


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2015)

Awesome results there 4x4...love these HCC CPUs 

Trying to figure out what my next box will be...I have 2x i7 2600k, the FX8350, and a IVB Xeon system to sell off....if I can get them all gone I'm thinking of another 4P Intel or AMD.  Jst gotta see how space and power works out in the apartment first


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

WHich xeon and how were the 2600k's cooled and run (clocks and voltages)?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> WHich xeon and how were the 2600k's cooled and run (clocks and voltages)?


2600ks are running Corsair LC kits around 4.5GHz probably not sure of the voltage.  Xeon is IIRC a 1240V2

Why?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Always searching for more hardware to Fold or crunch in BOINC   currently working on getting my 4790k back online to F@H/BOINC (mainly BOINC for WCG too but under OCN's team at the moment)


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2015)

4x4n said:


> No, the E5 26xx Xeons are locked. Would like to get 104 stable, 100mhz times 28 threads should make a difference. Ran my 4790k at 105 base clock for a long time with no issues, so hoping for the same here.


I understand your logic, however I'd like to point out that that's only, at most, +2.8GHz total processing power improvement... not worth risking that which bclk overclocking can cause, IMO.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2015)

Got the w3550 swapped into the old Xigmatek case that my wife's rig was in - improved the airflow so temps are a bit better overall (loads in the low-mid 60s @3.5).


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 29, 2015)

hat said:


> I understand your logic, however I'd like to point out that that's only, at most, +2.8GHz total processing power improvement... not worth risking that which bclk overclocking can cause, IMO.



Well, 2.8ghz is like having one more core, plus I cant just run it at stock 

Kicked up to 25x104 yesterday afternoon, no errors, bsod's, or issues of any kind. Showing 187 on my kill-a-watt now. Based on what I've gotten so far, this should produce around 14k boinc a day. 

Loving it so far, my kids say its seems faster than the 4790k @4.5. Not that they even know the difference between them.  I upgraded to a ssd so that is the biggest difference.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 29, 2015)

Paused the 4690k last night to move some files around and install some games, forgot to resume it... so no work overnight 

Someone mentioned a few weeks ago in this thread that there needs to be a "Suspend for X minutes/hours" button... I fully agree


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 29, 2015)

I've decided to start crunching again since it's pretty cold and I can convert some room heating into good cause.

I've been crunching WCG for a while, but I've been crunching *Rosetta@home* for longer. Too bad Rosetta@home doesn't have wider support here on TPU.

I mostly focus on cancer and HIV projects because these two diseases are the widest killers that don't chose victims unlike most others like Alzheimers that are more common with elderly people. It's hard to see people die of these horrible diseases late in life, but it's even harder to see a child die of cancer at age of 6 when they weren't even able to properly taste life. And HIV because it is just the worst disease that we understand well, but have no idea how to tackle its ever going mutations that pevent us from eradicating it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2015)

Are there any Team members in the US that need a good psu or psu's?

Let me know via PM- I'm trying to setup a deal on some nice stuff


----------



## Nordic (Dec 30, 2015)

I will be looking for one of those small psu's. I think sfx. Willing to trade a better psu for it too norton. If one is available.


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2015)

Okay. Dual Xeon E5520 running Win Server 2012. Would running BOINC under a VM with a linux OS work better than just running on Windows? I'm guessing yes because VT-x support should allow the VM to run code natively.

I can't remember if I've heard whether or not one is better than the other, so I just wanted to ask.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> Are there any Team members in the US that need a good psu or psu's?
> 
> Let me know via PM- I'm trying to setup a deal on some nice stuff


Absolutely.  Definitely could use a few PSUs


xvi said:


> Okay. Dual Xeon E5520 running Win Server 2012. Would running BOINC under a VM with a linux OS work better than just running on Windows? I'm guessing yes because VT-x support should allow the VM to run code natively.
> 
> I can't remember if I've heard whether or not one is better than the other, so I just wanted to ask.


Never thought of that.  Want to try and let us know?  I have a Dual E5520 running regular Windows we could use as a benchmark


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Never thought of that. Want to try and let us know? I have a Dual E5520 running regular Windows we could use as a benchmark


Sounds like a plan. Installing Ubuntu Server 15.04 now. 

Edit: It's running.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool.  Try just letting it run a mix of all projects so we can see how it compares--I'm running a mix of everything except OET on mine.


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2015)

Talked to a few of you on psu's... there's still time to get in on this but want to get setup to go by the weekend.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2015)

xvi said:


> Okay. Dual Xeon E5520 running Win Server 2012. Would running BOINC under a VM with a linux OS work better than just running on Windows? I'm guessing yes because VT-x support should allow the VM to run code natively.
> 
> I can't remember if I've heard whether or not one is better than the other, so I just wanted to ask.



From my experience (which is a long time ago) Linux is better. I still have my SR-2 setup with those exact CPUs.


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2015)

Hmm. Only one task running? Maybe communications are deferred and it'll download the rest of the tasks later.
*next day*
Still only one task? What could possibly be... wait a minute... OH. Right! Riiiight.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 31, 2015)

long time I have not posted. Crunching is very slow on my side. Main rig is folding for GPU on another team, main server will have to stop, cause I am making a VoIP server, plus other VM running on it, so it will be very low or not even. Will keep the other server for this.

will see later after all is setup if I have enought power to run some. Plus I will have to update BOINC, just got 3 BSOD in 2 days:

PROCESS_NAME:  boinc.exe

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_boinc.exe

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2015)

Going to be building a new rig in 2016   got the case, ram and AIO picked out.  Prolly looking at a GTX 970 for the rig as   they are about $400 CAN and that's the max I can really save up.   Undecided on CPU/Mobo as Zen  is due out this year.  Ima leave that til last so I can see what it offers and make an informed decision from there


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like I'm gonna have to get some 4K compatible RAM if I want to do any gaming over 320x240, otherwise I'll have to deal with my PS2 asking me to connect my pepperoni pizza to @[Ion] 's grapefruit ethernet port in order to achieve >1WD40 every time I launch Killzone...


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2016)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TEAM! 

May the new year bring you many cores and plenty of work units to crunch!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 1, 2016)

hat said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to get some 4K compatible RAM if I want to do any gaming over 320x240, otherwise I'll have to deal with my PS2 asking me to connect my pepperoni pizza to @[Ion] 's grapefruit ethernet port in order to achieve >1WD40 every time I launch Killzone...


That hurt my head and I haven't even been drinking...


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 1, 2016)

May the new year bring back the WCG on gpu crunching back. I have 3 graphics cards sitting idle most of the time.


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2016)

t_ski said:


> That hurt my head and I haven't even been drinking...


Haha neither was I, I just needed a place to put the most ridiculous thing I could think of...


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2016)

Radical question here... if one were to build a system with two of these, how much PPD would it produce, in a Windows 10 x64 environment? With that many cores, would RAM speed start to have an impact on PPD?


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2016)

hat said:


> Radical question here... if one were to build a system with two of these, how much PPD would it produce, in a Windows 10 x64 environment? With that many cores, would RAM speed start to have an impact on PPD?



Check here:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0

That chip/pair of chips is current running 17th in the rankings @ 33k+ ppd


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2016)

Odd, why are they beaten by the dual E5-4667 system? Those chips appear to be slower... less cores, lower clockrate...

What about a quad 16 core opteron system then? I don't think Intel supports quad CPUs, but I'm pretty sure AMD does.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2016)

Those are both my E5 4667V3 systems so I can answer a few questions about them 

They have a few advantages over other systems running

Dedicated WCG systems.  They are otherwise completely untouched
Ideal OS: Linux x64 is the best choice for WCG
Good project selection: OET gives higher PPD than anything else

Quad 16C Optys are good too--give me about a week and I'll have some reliable 24/7 numbers for a 4P 6376 system


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2016)

hat said:


> What about a quad 16 core opteron system then?


Don't think you can run more than 2 chips in Windows 10- you would need a Windows server OS or some flavor of Linux.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow, you have access to a quad opteron system just like that? Impressive...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2016)

hat said:


> Wow, you have access to a quad opteron system just like that? Impressive...


I bought it in August and it's sitting about six feet away right now.  But it's too loud/power hungry to run consistently until I'm back to school


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2016)

While we're on the subject of absolutely nuts systems, I was also wondering about the FAH side of things. I'm sure a quad Titan Z system would rip those FAH WUs apart... but in a system like that I would have the cards watercooled to contain the temperatures and possibly get better performance. I understand though that the Titan X is a newer generation, however "only" single GPU, not dual GPU. I wonder what kind of WC setup would be needed to effectively cool 4 of those monsters?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 2, 2016)

Depends on what your idea of "effectively" means.  You could possibly cool them with a quad rad, but I don't know how cool they'd be.

The scary thing is how much you'd be pulling at the wall.  Sold of the folders are talking 900W or more for Titan X's, but I think that's only two, maybe three.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2016)

"Effectively" means under at least 70c. I dunno if I'd have the CPU in the loop or not... I'd probably put a big Noctua air cooler on the CPU so the loop didn't have to deal with that _and_ a bunch of Titans.

For power draw I'd probably pair them with this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139079

But, if I had the kind of cash to put that together, I don't think I'd be much too worried about the electric bill...


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2016)

Well not much, but I added a little Dell Poweredge T20 running a Pentium G3220 to the crunching team. Probably won't add much but I guess every little bit helps.


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well not much........ Probably won't add much but.....


What are you trying to say? 

Remember- Every work unit/every point crunched is important!


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2016)

It's gotta be good for at least 1500 PPD?


----------



## stevorob (Jan 3, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well not much, but I added a little Dell Poweredge T20 running a Pentium G3220 to the crunching team. Probably won't add much but I guess every little bit helps.



My g3220 at stock speeds on a win7 64 box nets me ~1k ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2016)

stevorob said:


> My g3220 at stock speeds on a win7 64 box nets me ~1k ppd.


That's surprisingly low--even a C2D E8400 running Windows 7 x64 gets about that; on Linux it'll do 1.4K or so.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 3, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> That's surprisingly low--even a C2D E8400 running Windows 7 x64 gets about that; on Linux it'll do 1.4K or so.



There are days when it does better... The g3220 is in my HTPC, so its not a truly 'dedicated' cruncher, but it doesn't get used all the time so while its not playing video, its crunching.

Take a look at my dc stats and you can see the 28 day charts on that rig


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm up and running at school--another two hundred threads going as of today with a few more--twenty five or thirty--to be added tomorrow when I can get some more power cords & Ethernet cords.


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 4, 2016)

Added my wives laptop (i3-4010U) to the mix.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2016)

Got another 28T going tonight--a dual-X5672, a E3-1240V2, and an i3-3220 

With systems scattered all over the place I'm slowly rebuilding BOINCTasks so I can track them:





Thread-wise this is probably about 70% of what I have going


----------



## stevorob (Jan 6, 2016)

Reconfigured some profiles for the last few days - mixing MCM back in - running that primarily on the Windows boxes, and straight OET on the Linux dedicated box.  I expect my PPD to take some hits until results start piling up.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 7, 2016)

Just reloaded BOINC on my rig in w10 Pro, time to crunch for TPU! (changed teams on WCG )


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Just reloaded BOINC on my rig in w10 Pro, time to crunch for TPU! (changed teams on WCG )


Welcome aboard!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 7, 2016)

Crunching away for a bit to get some points rolling in:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=DarthBaggins

OCN has pretty much lost one of their Folders and BOINCers lol


----------



## theonedub (Jan 7, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Crunching away for a bit to get some points rolling in:
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=DarthBaggins
> 
> OCN has pretty much lost one of their Folders and BOINCers lol



It's a smaller community here but very close knit and dedicated. Welcome to the team and enjoy your stay


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks, and so far feels alot more like home over here, I have my 970 running f@h and my 5930k running WCG


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I have my 970 running f@h and my 5930k running WCG


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 7, 2016)

My rig needs to pull its weight lol, still need to get my 4790k in a case and running too


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2016)

There is a strong chance that I will have to part out/sell a couple of systems. I am probably going to have to bail my brother-in-law out of a bind. 

And naturally right after the frigging holidays. 

He screwed up and is in need of a grand so chances are the wife and I are going to have to bail him out. 

If I do have to part some stuff out, I'll be tossing em up in the for sale forum and giving crunchers/folders the first shot.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> There is a strong chance that I will have to part out/sell a couple of systems. I am probably going to have to bail my brother-in-law out of a bind.
> 
> And naturally right after the frigging holidays.
> 
> ...


Sucks to hear about your brother, sounds kind of like my sister.

If it wasn't apparent from the other thread PP is crunching too.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 7, 2016)

Well gotta love family sometimes, timing is always horrible


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 9, 2016)

Phenom II 960T system down, HDD crashed. ordered a Sandisk Plus 120 GB SSD for the system (cheapest one i found).


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's some crunching/folding pron! 










Dual Xeons running *7 *Fury Nano's..... only $30k worth of hardware!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2016)

What about sound?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What about sound?


Can use USB DAC.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a Tripp-Lite 2400w UPS they could use for that rig lol. . been trying to get rid of it for 4months now


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I have a Tripp-Lite 2400w UPS



Holy crap I'll bet that weights a ton!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

about 70+/- lbs, but I got it for a deal I couldn't pass up, trying to trade it for a 980 or 980Ti lol (Retail on it is over $900)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2016)

Switched the Windows systems over to just FAAH2 and UGM.  PPD is down a bit vs the mostly MCM mix but I'm trying to power through some badges.  OET on the Linux systems will keep things mostly on par though.
Trying to decide if I want to put BOINC on my HP Mediasmart system....thinking that since it's just a Sempron 1.8GHz and it struggles badly enough as is perhaps not.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 11, 2016)

Hm, what happened to the WCG badge? It disappeared today. I think it shouldn't since I have the average score going at triple digit value.


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Hm, what happened to the WCG badge? It disappeared today. I think it shouldn't since I have the average score going at triple digit value.


We all lost our badges- this usually means that TPU isn't receiving the data from FreeDC. This happens occasionally.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok. I was already in a panic mode that I'm doing soemthing wrong again


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Phenom II 960T system up again..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2016)

Okay, crunching has gotten boring.  No "super" OET's to shake things up.

BTW, just noticed that the ending date for OET has gone away.  Was May 2016.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2016)

Earlier today I found a recycler who's selling the following:
Supermicro H8DGU, 2x Opteron 6172 (12c), 2x Supermicro G34 heatsinks
for $75 shipped.  So I bought four.  I know the PhII cores aren't too great at this point, but 96 of them is still pretty solid.  I have four PSUs available, and bought two cases tonight, so now I just need to track down too more cases.


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Earlier today I found a recycler who's selling the following:
> Supermicro H8DGU, 2x Opteron 6172 (12c), 2x Supermicro G34 heatsinks
> for $75 shipped.  So I bought four.  I know the PhII cores aren't too great at this point, but 96 of them is still pretty solid.  I have four PSUs available, and bought two cases tonight, so now I just need to track down too more cases.



Are these the ones you were looking at? (4 more available):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Micro-H8DGU-F-Motherboard-2-CPUs-OS6172WKTCEGO-and-2-Heat-Sinks/321949818516?_trksid=p2322090.c100391.m3853&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=31356&meid=e68fa71758d046fe97e5c8b2a0530221&pid=100391&rk=2&rkt=6&


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2016)

Norton said:


> Are these the ones you were looking at? (4 more available):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Micro-H8DGU-F-Motherboard-2-CPUs-OS6172WKTCEGO-and-2-Heat-Sinks/321949818516?_trksid=p2322090.c100391.m3853&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=31356&meid=e68fa71758d046fe97e5c8b2a0530221&pid=100391&rk=2&rkt=6&


Same seller, but I found it via a thread at HardForum with a better price: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1886166


----------



## T.R. (Jan 14, 2016)

My cruncher has been suspended for some reason. Even though Rosetta@home is working well on the same cruncher.


----------



## xvi (Jan 14, 2016)

I tried joining a PC to WCG, but was having trouble getting it to download work. I forgot the error it gave me, but it was something about no URLs in the master file.


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2016)

T.R. said:


> My cruncher has been suspended for some reason. Even though Rosetta@home is working well on the same cruncher.



Thanks for the link, looks like they fixed the issue. 


xvi said:


> I tried joining a PC to WCG, but was having trouble getting it to download work. I forgot the error it gave me, but it was something about no URLs in the master file.



See above... should be ok now.


----------



## xvi (Jan 14, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thanks for the link, looks like they fixed the issue.
> See above... should be ok now.


Oh! Didn't see the link in T.R.'s post. (Can never quite see the blue versus the normal black text.) Yep, that's the issue I was having. Glad to hear it's fixed!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2016)

Anybody else having "wonderful" weather? Yesterday brought nasty rain storms and they'll be continuing all today. I guess the upside is that it seems to be only rain, so while it ruins the possibility of getting work done, it means I won't have to shut down any crunchers.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2016)

It's been between 25 and 50 here in Raleigh.  Not even a sight of rain.  I'd call that pleasant


----------



## stevorob (Jan 15, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> It's been between 25 and 50 here in Raleigh.  Not even a sight of rain.  I'd call that pleasant



Gotta love NC and the 30+ temp swings between morning and afternoon... wake up to 30F, see 60-65F in the afternoon, and it cools back down again at night...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> It's been between 25 and 50 here in Raleigh.  Not even a sight of rain.  I'd call that pleasant



Enjoy it while it lasts! Judging from the Weather Channel, it looks like there's some rent weather headed that way. That front moving extends all the way down to me and is the reason for the nasty rain here. It looks like it may clear for an hour or so but then it says more is coming.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 15, 2016)

It's a boiling 63f today here in DFW. We have had 0 winter this year.


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anybody else having "wonderful" weather? Yesterday brought nasty rain storms and they'll be continuing all today. I guess the upside is that it seems to be only rain, so while it ruins the possibility of getting work done, it means I won't have to shut down any crunchers.



Rain makes roofs leak... *MUCH* better for your business!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2016)

We have a resident roofer on the forum? Good to know- may run some numbers by @manofthem in the future


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2016)

theonedub said:


> We have a resident roofer on the forum? Good to know- may run some numbers by @manofthem in the future



That's me   Hit me up, I'm happy to help out if I can. Online consultation is free


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well crap, I got a dual Xeon X5650 system fired up, updated the bios, firmware, bla-bla-bla. 

Now when I attempt to install Windows, I get a "multiprocessor_Configuration_not_supported BSOD.

After research I find that it is most likely caused by the processors having different stepping's! 

Going to give Linux Ubuntu a shot and see if it works. Jeez, if it doesn't I'm going to have to install a pair of quad cores..........Was hoping to get these dang hex cores running.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2016)

Got a VERY good deal on some Supermicro barebones on [H]--$550 shipped for two of the following:
Supermicro H8QG7+-LN4F motherboard (4p AMD Opteron)
1400watt gold certified psu
Onboard LSI 2208 RAID controller with 1Gb cache
3 hotswap bays
QUAD Intel i350 gigabit LAN
SuperMicro 1042G-TF CSE-818 chassis (1U)

$80 bought me 8 12-core Opteron 6172s on Ebay, so that's another 96 cores (~55k PPD) coming soon


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap, I got a dual Xeon X5650 system fired up, updated the bios, firmware, bla-bla-bla.
> 
> Now when I attempt to install Windows, I get a "multiprocessor_Configuration_not_supported BSOD.
> 
> ...




Well, so far so good LOL. 

Running Ubuntu on the machine (that I am currently typing on) and no errors. Of course I haven't tried to do anything yet.


----------



## xvi (Jan 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> That's me   Hit me up, I'm happy to help out if I can. Online consultation is free


I've been trying to resist, but I'm going to finally give in and link this vaguely-relevant picture.


stinger608 said:


> Now when I attempt to install Windows, I get a "multiprocessor_Configuration_not_supported BSOD.


What version of Windows? I think you'll need the professional version (or better) if you have more than one socket.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

xvi said:


> What version of Windows? I think you'll need the professional version (or better) if you have more than one socket.



Yep, knew that bro. Tried win 7, 8.1, and 10 all pro versions with the same BSOD. Has to do with different cpu steppings on the multi Xeon processors. 

Installed Linux Ubuntu and haven't had an issue one......Well, its only been about 30 minutes.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anybody else having "wonderful" weather? Yesterday brought nasty rain storms and they'll be continuing all today. I guess the upside is that it seems to be only rain, so while it ruins the possibility of getting work done, it means I won't have to shut down any crunchers.



I live where the inspiration for this comes from:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2016)

I live where if you don't like the weather wait 5 mins it'll change.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've been trying to resist, but I'm going to finally give in and link this vaguely-relevant picture.





t_ski said:


> I live where the inspiration for this comes from:



Oh man you guys are making me laugh tonight  



stinger608 said:


> Well, so far so good LOL.
> 
> Running Ubuntu on the machine (that I am currently typing on) and no errors. Of course I haven't tried to do anything yet.



Very awesome to hear, hope it continues to rock well 



[Ion] said:


> Got a VERY good deal on some Supermicro barebones on [H]--$550 shipped for two of the following:
> Supermicro H8QG7+-LN4F motherboard (4p AMD Opteron)
> 1400watt gold certified psu
> Onboard LSI 2208 RAID controller with 1Gb cache
> ...



Another great find!  Kai, you need your own thread, like "Kai's Awesome Hardware Scores," where all can see your finds.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2016)

I just peruse the FS section on [H] a couple times a day 
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1888245


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 16, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I live where if you don't like the weather wait 5 mins it'll change.


Oh so, Texas?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Oh so, Texas?


Nope LOL


----------



## xvi (Jan 18, 2016)

The new* rig is off to a nice start. Xeon E3-1225 v3. Sipping only 117 watts from the wall to do it too.

*new as in got it a while ago and it's sat around for a bit


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, I just noticed my i5 2400 has finished all its work units. Probably finished them up a few days ago... I seem to have a compulsion to run it, then stop running it, then run it again on my main system. It never comes off my Athlon II x4, though. When I run into encoding projects to tackle that's when I seem to want to disable it... because I always see each task still sucking a few % CPU while my other tasks are running.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 19, 2016)

One of my rigs stopped getting MCM tasks either yesterday/last night/early this morning.  Woke up and my wife's rig had nothing in the task list - added OET into that profile, and it immediately downloaded a ton of OET tasks...

Looked at the logs on my rig and still getting MCM - not sure whats going on.


Anyone else see any issues with MCM or other tasks not downloading?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2016)

New 4P setups are on track to be here on Friday...if I can get my homework done, that will make for a pretty good weekend project


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2016)

stevorob said:


> Anyone else see any issues with MCM or other tasks not downloading?


My numbers were down really far yesterday. Haven't really investigated what the cause was though.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 19, 2016)

xvi said:


> My numbers were down really far yesterday. Haven't really investigated what the cause was though.



Yeah I'm not sure what the deal is - I just checked my results on the WCG site, and I have pages and pages of results that are in Error status - all of them MCM tasks, and from both rigs that are running MCM at the moment.

Edit:  looks like there is an issue  - here is a post on the WCG forums with others having and seeing the same issue.
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38770


----------



## xvi (Jan 20, 2016)

I noticed that three of my rigs were on the "School" profile which, for some reason now, doesn't exist anymore. I'm moving them over to "Default" to see if that helps. The new rig has generated no points today. I'll probably hook up to it and see what's going on.
Edit: Top three were "School", this is part of the way through changing them.




Edit: I take it back! Just had 3,498 points pop in for that rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2016)

My box with the 4 H8DGUs, 8 Opty 6172s, and 8 heatsinks arrived today.  Don't have the rest of the parts I need (or time) but I hope to get them built/running this weekend 
That + the 4P setups means that, if I can find sufficient power, it's another 192 cores


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 20, 2016)

down ~200 points since i upgraded to win 10 on my Athlon 5350 system.

System was generating ~1300 points daily but now its generating ~1100 points. i think i need to do a fresh install on the system.


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2016)

Upgraded to Windows 10 from what? 200 points isn't really a serious hit, but it's still around 15% less than what you were getting.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2016)

Well I get a long weekend due to we are about to get pounded upon by good ol' mother nature. Calling for feets of snow not inches. So my main rig may not crunch during the weekend as I may well have some ocing fun with it since it is nice and cool in my basement (heat isn't turned on down here) and I will have about 4 days or so off and home with nothing to do. So it's going to be a pc playing gun shooting time. I have a couple of my guns I need to work on and then sight in which I can do out my basement window LOL . I love being out in the country.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't worry, I have lots more coming online soon so I'll keep you covered


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well I get a long weekend due to we are about to get pounded upon by good ol' mother nature. Calling for feets of snow not inches. So my main rig may not crunch during the weekend as I may well have some ocing fun with it since it is nice and cool in my basement (heat isn't turned on down here) and I will have about 4 days or so off and home with nothing to do. So it's going to be a pc playing gun shooting time. I have a couple of my guns I need to work on and then sight in which I can do out my basement window LOL . I love being out in the country.



Haha, that sounds like a pretty good time to me. Enjoy all the snow for us Floridians!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh if you want some of it you can have it. We could be buried under 2 or more feet by Saturday. It's supposed to start mid Friday and they are saying that right off the bat we could see 3 to 4 inches an hour. Shit won't even take its time, going to bury us right from the start. I been saying if people want a blizzard carry your ass to Dairy Queen.


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 21, 2016)

hat said:


> Upgraded to Windows 10 from what? 200 points isn't really a serious hit, but it's still around 15% less than what you were getting.


win 8.1


----------



## stevorob (Jan 21, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh if you want some of it you can have it. We could be buried under 2 or more feet by Saturday. It's supposed to start mid Friday and they are saying that right off the bat we could see 3 to 4 inches an hour. Shit won't even take its time, going to bury us right from the start. I been saying if people want a blizzard carry your ass to Dairy Queen.



Meanwhile in NC, they're are saying we MIGHT see 3-4in total in the Charlotte region... and people are losing their minds (as usual)

Bread, milk, and eggs are flying off the store shelves.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2016)

stevorob said:


> Meanwhile in NC, they're are saying we MIGHT see 3-4in total in the Charlotte region... and people are losing their minds (as usual)
> 
> Bread, milk, and eggs are flying off the store shelves.


Sounds like here lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2016)

Servers have been delivered.  Probably going to be tomorrow before I can get them set up though.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh if you want some of it you can have it. We could be buried under 2 or more feet by Saturday. It's supposed to start mid Friday and they are saying that right off the bat we could see 3 to 4 inches an hour. Shit won't even take its time, going to bury us right from the start. I been saying if people want a blizzard carry your ass to Dairy Queen.




Holy crap bro, sounds like a major storm! I heard that a bunch of the eastern seaboard states were going to hammered starting tomorrow. Hopefully you don't end up loosing power for days! 

Meanwhile here we are suppose to get near record highs for Saturday. I think in the last couple of weeks we have probably gotten about a foot of snow. Of course that was out of 4 or 5 snows during that time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap bro, sounds like a major storm! I heard that a bunch of the eastern seaboard states were going to hammered starting tomorrow. Hopefully you don't end up loosing power for days!
> 
> Meanwhile here we are suppose to get near record highs for Saturday. I think in the last couple of weeks we have probably gotten about a foot of snow. Of course that was out of 4 or 5 snows during that time.


Thats alright I have 3 fireplaces, and plenty of food and water so I'll be ok.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2016)

Got the first of the 1U barebones set up with 4 Opty 6172s 






Running comfortably on 8GB RAM with CPU temps around 50C.  Going to get the other one going tonight or tomorrow and then it's OCing time!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

Just swapped back to my Ubuntu Distro, need to add BOINC to it so I can get back to crunch in under linux


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2016)

Second of the 4P 1U systems going 






This one suffered pretty substantial beating at the hands of FedEX, as well as a bent CPU pin, but still seems to be going.  Tentative results suggest about 70K PPD between the pair.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> My box with the 4 H8DGUs, 8 Opty 6172s, and 8 heatsinks arrived today.  Don't have the rest of the parts I need (or time) but I hope to get them built/running this weekend
> That + the 4P setups means that, if I can find sufficient power, it's another 192 cores


How do you find place and power for all the rigs you have? I know from your posts that some are hosted outside your living quarters but still you most have 100s off cores in your "room". Respect for your dedication


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2016)

I have systems in five different places offsite.  Then, out next to the TV in the main room of the apartment, I have 3 Dell T5500s and a 4P setup.  In my room, I have 5 regular tower systems under the bed and then four servers stacked on top of the dresser.


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2016)

*It's a SNOW-POCALYPSE!!! * 







I guess it's time to break out the shovels...


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jeez, the most expected is 12"-15"? I thought it was suppose to snow.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 23, 2016)

well we are at 18" and still coming down like a freaking blizzard. They are calling for another 8" or so through out the day.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2016)

Heavens.  We have maybe an inch and a half here in Raleigh.  Just enough that it's inconvenient to walk through.

Upside is, with the window open the 1U servers run much quieter than normal


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2016)

Norton said:


> *It's a SNOW-POCALYPSE!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> well we are at 18" and still coming down like a freaking blizzard. They are calling for another 8" or so through out the day.



I know how you guys feel. This morning it was 59F when we all went out, really had to bundle up. Can't wait for winter to be over 


But seriously, that storm up by you @Norton looks pretty nuts, it shows a whole lot of snow on the Weather Channel. I'm quite sure I'd die up there


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I know how you guys feel. This morning it was 59F when we all went out, really had to bundle up. Can't wait for winter to be over


My avatar still applies. LOL 25f is are hopeful high today.


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> well we are at 18" and still coming down like a freaking blizzard. They are calling for another 8" or so through out the day.


Yep there's definitely a lot more snow over your way! 



[Ion] said:


> Heavens. We have maybe an inch and a half here in Raleigh.* Just enough that it's inconvenient to walk through*.





manofthem said:


> I know how you guys feel. This morning* it was 59F when we all went out, really had to bundle up*. Can't wait for winter to be over



_"comment deleted due to its graphic depiction of violence" _


----------



## hat (Jan 23, 2016)

Seems like we're safe in Ohio. Man, this year has been pretty messed up for weather, and Ohio has dodged a lot of shit... again. We might have shitty roads and get some winter blasts once in a while, but I think we got a pretty good geographical seat here. Stay safe dudes, especially while driving... I'd be in really bad shape right now myself if I wasn't lucky. The roads looked clear but I must have hit a patch of ice or some shit and next thing I knew my shit was all over the road... good thing no one was around me. Just threw it in neutral, hit the brakes and hoped for the best... turned out okay thankfully.

Now then, is there any benefit to updating the BOINC client? My Athlon II x4 is running an older version...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2016)

hat said:


> Now then, is there any benefit to updating the BOINC client? My Athlon II x4 is running an older version...



I typically update when I finally realize there's an update, which is usually long after the update is available. I haven't noticed any issue or downside with waiting to update. Then again, if you have the time and access, might as well update. 

Glad to hear you're OK too from that road predicament!


----------



## hat (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah, and then a few days later I find my passenger side rear tire flat as fuck... new tires too. Good thing tire plug kits exist... I gotta find a way to repair that tire properly soon, though.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 23, 2016)

hat said:


> Seems like we're safe in Ohio. Man, this year has been pretty messed up for weather, and Ohio has dodged a lot of shit... again. We might have shitty roads and get some winter blasts once in a while, but I think we got a pretty good geographical seat here. Stay safe dudes, especially while driving... I'd be in really bad shape right now myself if I wasn't lucky. The roads looked clear but I must have hit a patch of ice or some shit and next thing I knew my shit was all over the road... good thing no one was around me. Just threw it in neutral, hit the brakes and hoped for the best... turned out okay thankfully.
> 
> Now then, is there any benefit to updating the BOINC client? My Athlon II x4 is running an older version...


This will sound odd coming from somebody in the south, but hitting your brakes on ice is probably the worst thing to do. I hit the clutch and glide myself where I need to go be it off the road safely or safely spin if nobody is around lol. Last year when we had a few " of ice on the road I was doing 40 and hit a patch of ice. I slid sideways maybe 100ft or so then let it roll into the ditch. I used the momentum I still had to get up the small slope and kept driving like nothing happened. If I'm on the highway and there's ice usually there is nobody on the road (because Texas) and I just make minor corrections to stay in my lane. It's really not difficult to drive on ice, just can't panic and jerk the wheel or slam on the brakes.
Speaking of weather, it's 49f right now and by the time I head out for my "decompression" time it'll be closer to 36f. No snow in sight. I hate this state.

Edit: When I mean spin I mean by having fun if I can do it safely. Don't want to wreck my car that I've had paid for since I got it. Don't want payments.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2016)

Managed to pull 7th in the world yesterday


----------



## hat (Jan 24, 2016)

Man, I hope they make some overclockable Xeons soon. Not 1366, I mean I want some overclockable 16c+ monsters. Skylake allows bclk overclocking, at least to some degree. Hopefully Xeons will start coming out with the same thing...


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> This will sound odd coming from somebody in the south, but hitting your brakes on ice is probably the worst thing to do. I hit the clutch and glide myself where I need to go be it off the road safely or safely spin if nobody is around lol. Last year when we had a few " of ice on the road I was doing 40 and hit a patch of ice. I slid sideways maybe 100ft or so then let it roll into the ditch. I used the momentum I still had to get up the small slope and kept driving like nothing happened. If I'm on the highway and there's ice usually there is nobody on the road (because Texas) and I just make minor corrections to stay in my lane. It's really not difficult to drive on ice, just can't panic and jerk the wheel or slam on the brakes.
> Speaking of weather, it's 49f right now and by the time I head out for my "decompression" time it'll be closer to 36f. No snow in sight. I hate this state.
> 
> Edit: When I mean spin I mean by having fun if I can do it safely. Don't want to wreck my car that I've had paid for since I got it. Don't want payments.


You all heard about winter tires? I wouldn't ride 1 mile on my summer tires if there was snow/ice. I did hit some snow in Turkey on summer tires. I had to pay a tractor to pull me over a hill


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 24, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> You all heard about winter tires? I wouldn't ride 1 mile on my summer tires if there was snow/ice. I did hit some snow in Turkey on summer tires. I had to pay a tractor to pull me over a hill


It's basically pointless to buy winter tires in Texas and they handle no different than my all season tires on ice which is basically all we get here. Inches of straight ice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> It's basically pointless to buy winter tires in Texas and they handle no different than my all season tires on ice which is basically all we get here. Inches of straight ice.


That's not true.  While NOTHING is good on ice, the new winter tires are much better than AS's.  Do an Internet search....


----------



## hat (Jan 24, 2016)

That's nice and all... but I can't barely afford wiper blades, let alone a set of new tires. The tires I have are pretty new and still have good treads, though. Only thing I can do is keep it slow and steady and pay extra attention to feeling how my car handles the road.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's not true.  While NOTHING is good on ice, the new winter tires are much better than AS's.  Do an Internet search....


The benefit is not worth the cost to use them once a year if that. I suspect you missed the part where I said in Texas. We get a good amount of ice maybe once every 2-3 years.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2016)

Shall we discuss something else? 

Back to WCG, I managed to get some spare motherboard standoffs so that I can start assembling the 2P G34 systems.  I will still need to get some electrical tape, since the SM boards don't quite conform to eATX standards, but I can make it to the hardware store this week.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 24, 2016)

I found a reason to not liking living in the country as opposed to the city. 2.5 feet of snow and we have a very long driveway. About an 1/8 mile long. I had to hire some dude to plow it and he got stuck 3 times. The last time he almost had to call someone to pull him out. Supposed to rain Tuesday so maybe it will melt most of this. I live on a big hill so the water will run off down the back of the property into the woods somewhere.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2016)

I am thinking about upgrading my mini itx haswell system from an intel pentium to an i7. Originally I was planning on doing a 4790s for $250 new. It goes up to 4ghz turbo and has a 55w TDP, 10w lower than the pentium. I could probably get a 4790k for $250 also which goes up to a much desired 4.4ghz with further potential overclocking, but is a 95w cpu.






As you can see, although I have a big heatsink, I have don't have much in the  terms of space. My cpu stays at about 35c underload but my 750ti reaches 75c underload as is with the pentium underload. I was even thinking about upgrading the 750ti to a mini 970 in the future. I am not sure that is possible with a bigger cpu also.

I am kind of worried that if I add a bigger cpu, my gpu will get cooked. I would just down volt the 4790k, but my motherboard does not allow overclocking features with windows 10.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2016)

Quit stressing over 50 watts!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Slap!  Quit stressing over 50 watts!


Its not the power usage I am worried about, but the thermal load. The cpu will be fine, but I am worried that a bigger cpu will make the gpu get too hot. Not to mention if I do upgrade to a 970.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a ginormous cooler...surely it would be fine ?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2016)

Again, its not the cpu but the gpu I am worried about. The cooler can keep the cpu temps under control. The gpu lacks airlflow.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2016)

james888 said:


> .



That's a mighty fine mini-pc right there! 

I have a 4770k @4.3 and a 4790 @3.8, and the differences averages out to be about <1k PPD (7day avg 600ppd diff; rac 1k diff).  While my numbers tend to such compared to others (running Windows compared to Linux and other factors), I think I'd go with the 4790. I ubdervolted mine as well as far as I could, and it's been solid


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2016)

I think the case needs more modding. I found this example of someones work on the same case. I already modded it by installing that handle. I don't need a fan up there, but if I simply added some ventilation for the gpu to intake air I think that would help a lot. I might try to put that small 80mm fan holes around the back part of the handle because that is where the gpu fan is.

Unrelated, but I thought my cooler was big for this case. Look at this sucker.


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2016)

What case is that?


----------



## T.R. (Jan 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What case is that?



Metis?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

james888 said:


> Again, its not the cpu but the gpu I am worried about. The cooler can keep the cpu temps under control. The gpu lacks airlflow.


Can't you strap a 140 mm fan on the grill?

Edit: Just opened the Metris link provide by T.R. You removed the stock 120 mm to get room for the CPU cooler right? Still slap it (the 120 mm fan) on the outside and be done about.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's not true.  While NOTHING is good on ice, the new winter tires are much better than AS's.  Do an Internet search....


Ask the Scandinavian people about tires.....sure winter tires - spiked or not beat a all season tire by 50 feet braking distance on ice/snow from 40 mph (don't ask for documentation, I'm on my way out to some snow covered place) . I understand living in Texas or other places with snow once in your lifetime winter tires is not something you think about/know about.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Just opened the Metris link provide by T.R. You removed the stock 120 mm to get room for the CPU cooler right? Still slap it (the 120 mm fan) on the outside and be done about.


I purposefully did not put a fan there, because having 2 fans that ran at different speeds so close together made a weird noise. I am actually planning on sticking an empty 120mm fan casing there to act like a funnel to the first cpu fan.

I am going to need the vents up top for the gpu though. It is just air starved up there.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

james888 said:


> I purposefully did not put a fan there, because having 2 fans that ran at *different speeds so close together made a weird noise*. I am actually planning on sticking an empty 120mm fan casing there to act like a funnel to the first cpu fan.
> 
> I am going to need the vents up top for the gpu though. It is just air starved up there.


That could fix with a piece of Ø120 pipe. Ups I'm not making your small case look very pretty. Sorry I'm an engineer


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Ask the Scandinavian people about tires.....sure winter tires - spiked or not beat a all season tire by 50 feet braking distance on ice/snow from 40 mph (don't ask for documentation, I'm on my way out to some snow covered place) . I understand living in Texas or other places with snow once in your lifetime winter tires is not something you think about/know about.


I learned how to drive in winter weather in areas that get plenty of lakefront precip, I know a thing or two about it and have plenty of experience driving in it. The point that everybody tends to forget is that it would cost me the better part of 500-600 USD to use once maybe once every 2-3 years or upwards of 1200 if I want a spare set of wheels so I can cover them and hang them in the garage then hope they don't dry rot wasting that money. 50ft @ 40mph isn't much, because the assholes around you will make that pointless. Literally everybody here has all season tires. Sure, I may be able to stop slightly faster than others but I'll still get plowed from behind by an idiot who doesn't know HOW to drive on it let alone having all seasons. They will instinctively slam on their brakes and slide till they hit something, probably me. This is the #1 reason smart people simply don't drive in winter weather in the south. The last ice storm we had I drove to work the second day it was frozen over and was passed by a lifted truck doing probably 60mph while also on the cellphone. This guy went over a hill and there was somebody going way slower in his lane, he tried quickly changing lanes which made him slide sideways down the overpass into another car that happened to be in my lane. I let off the gas, and slowly made it to the right lane to bypass all the wreckage. You have people like that, people that hit their brakes for literally everything while doing 10mph, and the people who think it's ok to drive normal and stop quickly then slide across intersections usually into another car. So sure, it's funny to make fun of us who stay inside during this time but really it's the safest and cheapest way to insure safety to yourself and your vehicle. So hopefully that explains a bit why it's literally pointless to get winter tires in Texas. Slightly increased handling and stopping rates don't make others know how to drive in it.

@james888 You need ventilation of some sort be it air for the GPU or an exhaust to blow CPU heat out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2016)

I was wondering what would happen if the push fan was removed from the CPU cooler, and a high volume intake fan put in that intake spot.  The CPU would not get all of the air, and the "spill over" would help the GPU.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> @james888 You need ventilation of some sort be it air for the GPU or an exhaust to blow CPU heat out.


The case is designed as such that most of the air is ventilated through the power supply. Some is ventilated thought he side panel that is taken off for the picture. If I plan to upgrade the system I definitely need a whole in the top to give the gpu some air.



thebluebumblebee said:


> I was wondering what would happen if the push fan was removed from the CPU cooler, and a high volume intake fan put in that intake spot.  The CPU would not get all of the air, and the "spill over" would help the GPU.


With those same fans I tried having the right side cpu fan as an intake instead and it did not change gpu temps at all. CPU temps did go up a little bit though.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I learned how to drive in winter weather in areas that get plenty of lakefront precip, I know a thing or two about it and have plenty of experience driving in it. The point that everybody tends to forget is that it would cost me the better part of 500-600 USD to use once maybe once every 2-3 years or upwards of 1200 if I want a spare set of wheels so I can cover them and hang them in the garage then hope they don't dry rot wasting that money. 50ft @ 40mph isn't much, because the assholes around you will make that pointless. Literally everybody here has all season tires. Sure, I may be able to stop slightly faster than others but I'll still get plowed from behind by an idiot who doesn't know HOW to drive on it let alone having all seasons. They will instinctively slam on their brakes and slide till they hit something, probably me. This is the #1 reason smart people simply don't drive in winter weather in the south. The last ice storm we had I drove to work the second day it was frozen over and was passed by a lifted truck doing probably 60mph while also on the cellphone. This guy went over a hill and there was somebody going way slower in his lane, he tried quickly changing lanes which made him slide sideways down the overpass into another car that happened to be in my lane. I let off the gas, and slowly made it to the right lane to bypass all the wreckage. You have people like that, people that hit their brakes for literally everything while doing 10mph, and the people who think it's ok to drive normal and stop quickly then slide across intersections usually into another car. So sure, it's funny to make fun of us who stay inside during this time but really it's the safest and cheapest way to insure safety to yourself and your vehicle. So hopefully that explains a bit why it's literally pointless to get winter tires in Texas. Slightly increased handling and stopping rates don't make others know how to drive in it.
> 
> @james888 You need ventilation of some sort be it air for the GPU or an exhaust to blow CPU heat out.


Should we make a winter tire tread  ? I get your point. The current snow fall in parts of US shown on TV just made me think that winter tires does not sell well in US.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Should we make a winter tire tread  ? I get your point. The current snow fall in parts of US shown on TV just made me think that winter tires does not sell well in US.


Nah, but winter tires don't normally sell in the south for the obvious reasons.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Nah, but winter tires don't normally sell in the south for the obvious reasons.


The pictures I was referring to was from Washington and New York states. And that ends my rant in this forum thread. Sorry for not sticking to WGC. 

But now that I'm here I have one Linux laptop running and the difference in CPU time and elapsed time is big and have been it for a long time, maybe since a mayor Ubuntu update. I cant see anything else mayor running in the background. The normal difference is around like this - 2.15 / 2.98. That is 38 % wasted time. Any?


----------



## EvoX2008 (Jan 26, 2016)

Can anyone please help?

Got Ubuntu installed, doing

sudo apt-get install boinc-manager boinc-client

And I get this:

unable to locate package boinc-manager
unable to locate package boinc-client



Much appreciated!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 26, 2016)

@EvoX2008, what version of ubuntu did you install?

Sounds like you need to update your PPA. Let me google a minute here to see if I can find the one you need.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2016)

EvoX2008 said:


> Can anyone please help?
> 
> Got Ubuntu installed, doing
> 
> ...


Welcome!  I'm not much help, because I used the package managers to install.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 26, 2016)

I can not find a reliable source with a repository. It seems to be in the main ubuntu repository that you should absolutely already have. So try updating if you have not already.


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager
```

If that does not work, try adding this repository. A repository is just a place you download the software from. You are just telling ubuntu where the to get it. I do not know if this is a reliable repository but it is worth a shot if updating does not work.

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:costamagnagianfranco/boinc
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager
```


----------



## EvoX2008 (Jan 26, 2016)

james888 said:


> I can not reliable source with a repository. It seems to be in the main ubuntu repository that you should absolutely already have. So try updating if you have not already.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yep, that did the trick. Thanks! Now, how can I get it to download say 5 days worth of tasks? I changed the values in computing preferences in the manager, but I still get a few tasks instead of say 60-70?

Any other places I should be looking in?


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2016)

EvoX2008 said:


> but I still get a few tasks instead of say 60-70?


I think until it gets an idea of how quickly your rig can crunch through workunits, it doesn't know how many workunits it needs to buffer to last however many days. Just let it run for a bit and it should sort itself out shorty. Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2016)

xvi said:


> I think until it gets an idea of how quickly your rig can crunch through workunits, it doesn't know how many workunits it needs to buffer to last however many days. Just let it run for a bit and it should sort itself out shorty.



Close. The initial batch is 1 wu per core. The buffer will start filling up as soon as the initial batch is completed. 



xvi said:


> Welcome to the forums too!


^^ This- Welcome!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2016)

Almost.  One per virtual core (thread) presented to the OS.  After the WCG site has established that your system is in fact running & reporting WUs, then it ups the limit to (IIRC) 30 per thread.


----------



## EvoX2008 (Jan 26, 2016)

I see.. Ok.. I added Rosetta, cuz I won't be back until Friday and had it download a bunch of WU to keep crunching before then... must be a thing with WCG then


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 26, 2016)

Darn, at least you having winter.  Most of time it been staying near low 60s here.  Think a few days it got low 50s, but only a few days at a time and that because of the rain.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2016)

EvoX2008 said:


> I see.. Ok.. I added Rosetta, cuz I won't be back until Friday and had it download a bunch of WU to keep crunching before then... must be a thing with WCG then


Do you have limited access to the Internet?  Is that why you need a bunch of work?


----------



## Silvertigo (Jan 26, 2016)

Had a massive lightning storm at 2am last night. 
I was lying in bed telling myself not to be so damn lazy and go 
out to the garage and shut down my crunchers. 

Too late..a crack and a loud bang and the power went out.
Thankfully they all booted up this morning with no probs.
Downtime was only about 4 hours. Phew. Lesson learnt.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2016)

Stopped at the hardware store this morning and got electrical tape and cable ties.  Now I'm ready to start setting up the 2P 6172 systems


----------



## EvoX2008 (Jan 26, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you have limited access to the Internet?  Is that why you need a bunch of work?



Yep. Especially now that I'm having problems with SBG6782AC that is replacing my SBG6580... The firmware on this thing is POS. Using my hotspot currently.


----------



## EvoX2008 (Jan 27, 2016)

Does WCG run faster on Win7? I noticed that tasks take a little longer to complete on Ubuntu x64 (15.10)... or is it just me?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2016)

Projects complete at different rates according to the project and the OS they're run on.  For instance, OET runs the best on Linux.  I don't know if anyone has a comprehensive list.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2016)

Linux gives on average about 25% more ppd over windows 7 for intel cpu's.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2016)

james888 said:


> Linux gives on average about 25% more ppd over windows 7 for intel cpu's.


Variation is more per project than per CPU manufacturer.  OET benefits the most..something like a 30% boost.  CEP2 probably has the smallest boost; more like 5% on those CPUs IIRC.

I've found on a wide range of CPUs (Intel Nehalem through Haswell, probably beyond; AMD PhII through Piledriver) Linux is consistently better.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2016)

My only amd cpu that ever was on linux was an AMD phenom II 960. I saw no real difference there.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 27, 2016)

Hmmm, I did do some BOINC on my 1090T under Ubuntu.  Can't remember how fast it was crunching, but it seem to spit units out pretty good.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2016)

So, I've reached one of my goals, the 5 year badge for OET.  I've already changed my projects to work on other 5 year badges, (FAAH2, UGM, CEP2) so my PPD is going to drop.  Secondly, I'm moving one of the 2600K's to my son's system, so I will also lose it's output.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2016)

So I have everything I need to set up the 2P G34 systems except power cords 
I'll be getting a few more probably Friday and then I'll see what I can get going


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, I've reached one of my goals, the 5 year badge for OET.  I've already changed my projects to work on other 5 year badges, (FAAH2, UGM, CEP2) so my PPD is going to drop.  Secondly, I'm moving one of the 2600K's to my son's system, so I will also lose it's output.



Whatever the case, those CPUs seem to be magical with their tremendous PPD; they had a good run!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Whatever the case, those CPUs seem to be magical with their tremendous PPD; they had a good run!


 I know, I'm afraid to touch them.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2016)

I have joined the cause, started Crunching last night   There's a question at the end of this thread (below), should I move it over here?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/joining-wcg-and-or-folding.219176/page-2#post-3409059


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I have joined the cause, started Crunching last night   There's a question at the end of this thread (below), should I move it over here?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/joining-wcg-and-or-folding.219176/page-2#post-3409059




You will probably get a response quicker when you post questions here since most Team members are sub'd to this thread and may not notice your other one right away


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 28, 2016)

THey didn't take my machines so should hit that 1 mil this weekend.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2016)

Norton said:


> You will probably get a response quicker when you post questions here since most Team members are sub'd to this thread and may not notice your other one right away



Well God bless you for leading the charge here, I'm in awe. 

And one question already... This evening, I installed a DVD drive, so I had to shut it down the PC, and Bionic was running.  I stopped the work after it finished a task.

I can't get it to start back up again!    Even re-installed BIONIC, this is what I get, same as before:







I'm apparently out of work... lol


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Well God bless you for leading the charge here, I'm in awe.
> 
> And one question already... This evening, I installed a DVD drive, so I had to shut it down the PC, and Bionic was running.  I stopped the work after it finished a task.
> 
> ...


Go into View> Advanced View> Projects tab and post a screenshot.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2016)

Norton said:


> Go into View> Advanced View> Projects tab and post a screenshot.




It started back up again when I hit resume.  After about 20 tries...


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> After about 20 tries...


The PC may have been busy doing something else.

Wander around in _Tools_> _Computing Preferences_ and _Advanced> Event Log_ as well as the _Activity_ tab- most of the important settings and info are in those sections


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> It started back up again when I hit resume.  After about 20 tries...



There are occasional times when one of my pcs will be paused (BOINC will pause itself) due to cpu being busy or something, like what @Norton said; I've found it happens sometimes after reboots too.  Never makes sense but it ends up resuming eventually.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> It started back up again when I hit resume.  After about 20 tries...





Norton said:


> The PC may have been busy doing something else.


Or maybe their servers were not available.  If the client connects and can't get work at that moment, it waits 2 minutes and tries again, etc.  Also, the client will sometimes run the benchmarks, so that takes about a minute.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks Y'all, it's crunching with the rest of the TPU team now


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2016)

I haven't really had any issues with work or resume since I put CPU and network always active.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I haven't really had any issues with work or resume since I put CPU and network always active.



I had to do a complete shutdown to install a brandy new DVD writer.  It does seem fickle about stopping/aborting.  

This morning it's up over 1500 points.  The watt use ranges from 60-100w for the entire box.


----------



## hat (Jan 30, 2016)

Hm, pretty good for a 3570k running that high...


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 30, 2016)

hat said:


> Hm, pretty good for a 3570k running that high...




At 1500 PPD? That seems low to me. I figured a 3570K would produce over 3K at least.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2016)

@stinger608 , @hat, 
@Sasqui is running a G3258.
Joining WCG and/or Folding


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @stinger608 , @hat,
> @Sasqui is running a G3258.
> Joining WCG and/or Folding



^^^ This!

Nice Ninja post @thebluebumblebee


----------



## Nordic (Jan 30, 2016)

Long ago I stopped using DVD drives. I have been installing windows and linux via usb for a while now. I have not installed an OS for quite awhile, but tonight I need to. Of all nights I can not find a single USB drive. I had 7 of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> At 1500 PPD? That seems low to me. I figured a 3570K would produce over 3K at least.


Yeah.  Getting 2K from an i3 3240 running Win7 x64 that's also my main system and sees regular use for school / irregular gaming.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 30, 2016)

My 3570k was getting a RAC of ~4000 but regularly got closer to ~4600 ppd. It is used in my main computer with gaming etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2016)

So the extra power cords I was hoping to get aren't happening...I'm too swamped with HW to go and take the time to get them.  Should be able to this coming week...probably Wednesday.  I want to get all of those cores going


----------



## Nordic (Jan 30, 2016)

I know its late, but does anyone have a Windows 7 Home premium key they could "message" me about?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @stinger608 , @hat,
> @Sasqui is running a G3258.
> Joining WCG and/or Folding



^ Indeed... Components from a Kreij memorial giveaway.  If anyone has a k processor laying around, let me know


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 30, 2016)

james888 said:


> I know its late, but does anyone have a Windows 7 Home premium key they could "message" me about?




PM [Ion], I'm pretty sure he still has some of the Windows 7 Pro OEM keys.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> PM [Ion], I'm pretty sure he still has some of the Windows 7 Pro OEM keys.



I was going to suggest you hahaha.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2016)

How good is OET on Linux?  This shows 100% OET on the 4.4GHz 2600K and then mixing in FAAH2, UGM and CEP2.


 
This is the stock 2600K:


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

I still don´t understand why your two gold chips could pull that much, There is a 50 year badge as well....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> I still don´t understand why your two gold chips could pull that much, There is a 50 year badge as well....


I want the 5 year badges for the other projects before I add more to the diamond badges.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How good is OET on Linux?  This shows 100% OET on the 4.4GHz 2600K and then mixing in FAAH2, UGM and CEP2.
> View attachment 71770
> This is the stock 2600K:
> View attachment 71771



Wow, that really hits the nail on the head. That's awful amazing! 

In fact, it makes me want to reinstall Linux on the 3rd pc and run only OET 



thebluebumblebee said:


> I want the 5 year badges for the other projects before I add more to the diamond badges.



I respect that; I feel like that too.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I want the 5 year badges for the other projects before I add more to the diamond badges.


I know you said that in a past post but the NUMBERS....


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2016)

If any of you don't have F.E.A.R. yet, jump over here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/give-away-total-f-e-a-r-bundle.219680/


Giveaway of the complete F.E.A.R. bundle going on!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 1, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How good is OET on Linux?  This shows 100% OET on the 4.4GHz 2600K and then mixing in FAAH2, UGM and CEP2.
> View attachment 71770
> This is the stock 2600K:
> View attachment 71771


Kai would probably know the best, as he tends to split up his projects based on the OS.  I will say that it takes some time to even out after changing from one project or set of projects to another.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Kai would probably know the best, as he tends to split up his projects based on the OS.  I will say that it takes some time to even out after changing from one project or set of projects to another.




Don't have many Windows systems for points comparison, but this is a pretty good matchup:












As you can see, even with a slight clockspeed hit, Linux + OET does VERY well compared to Win7 and UGM/FAAH2

Another comparison point 











Don't have any Windows + OET or Linux + FAAH2/UGM to make for a perfect comparison, but I think this is still interesting evidence


----------



## Nordic (Feb 1, 2016)

I got my windows 7 thing figured out. I was selling my 2500k as a whole system to a family member and I needed a valid copy of windows. With that I am buying a 4790k. The 2500k has been sitting unused for a few months now. The 4790k will be crunching.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2016)

james888 said:


> The 4790k will be crunching.


OET's on Linux?  I'd like to see comparison numbers.

Edit: Need a $28 motherboard for that? ECS B85H3-M9 (V1.0)

4790*s* CPU's for that: http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/sop/5419912249.html


----------



## Nordic (Feb 2, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> OET's on Linux?  I'd like to see comparison numbers.
> 
> Edit: Need a $28 motherboard for that? ECS B85H3-M9 (V1.0)
> 
> 4790*s* CPU's for that: http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/sop/5419912249.html


Wow. I am going to put the 4790k into my mitx box that I showed pictures of last weak. I have it on windows because so others can use the computer when needed. I am tempted to get that motherboard just for my pentium cpu that will be replaced by the 4790k.


----------



## xvi (Feb 2, 2016)

james888 said:


> I am tempted to get that motherboard just for my pentium cpu that will be replaced by the 4790k.


If you stick with the integrated GPU, a PicoPSU might be enough to power it. It would make for a very compact build, if that's something that would interest you.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 2, 2016)

I already have an 850w and 750w psu just sitting around. I was thinking about selling them and the pentium chip. I am almost tempted to buy that motherboard and try to sell the pentium as a whole system for a little profit.

Actually, looking at that motherboard it says lga 1150 in the name but 1155 in the description. Typo!


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry guys but my numbers are going to be pretty low until 1 My Newegg order shows up 2 Get my 4790K rig going which is held up by my newegg order and 3 Figure out what the hell is causing random reboots on the 4930K system.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2016)

kenkickr said:


> Sorry guys but my numbers are going to be pretty low until 1 My Newegg order shows up 2 Get my 4790K rig going which is held up by my newegg order and 3 Figure out what the hell is causing random reboots on the 4930K system.




What happened bro? Motherboard fry on your 4790K system?


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm planning on moving the 4790K, which is wasting away as a HTPC, to a Prodigy ITX case but I want to OC for some extra crunching points.  Ordered a Deepcool Lucifer plus PX-3 thermal paste and was planning to build it while watching the Super Bowl.  Also setting up a system with the FX-8350 i had up for sale since I didn't want to give it away and see how it crunches.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2016)

You might check with @Norton as he has/had some FX-8350 chips crunching. Pretty sure they did great as a crunching chip.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2016)

kenkickr said:


> I'm planning on moving the 4790K, which is wasting away as a HTPC, to a Prodigy ITX case but I want to OC for some extra crunching points.  Ordered a Deepcool Lucifer plus PX-3 thermal paste and was planning to build it while watching the Super Bowl.  Also setting up a system with the FX-8350 i had up for sale since I didn't want to give it away and see how it crunches.


Riga: FX8350 @ stock + 2GB RAM on Linux Mint 17.1:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Riga: FX8350 @ stock + 2GB RAM on Linux Mint 17.1:


Are those OET numbers?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are those OET numbers?


Yeah.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2016)

I was wondering about running straight oet on my linux rigs. The way I figured it, it gets the lowest production results on my rigs. My average numbers are as follows: 
Faah2 : 19.46 
OET: 17.20 
MCM: 28.58 
UGM 29.74 

I divided the points granted by elasped time to give me these figures. Figured it would be a somewhat benchmark on how the project is doing.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 5, 2016)

Hmm... something odd going on here

So here are the recent results of my Linux dedicated rig running only OET - notice the results returned today vs the points?  Has anyone else noticed anything like this?





And then I checked my HTPC (win7 x64, running only OET)





Uhh... I'm not entirely sure whats up here... both my other rigs that run OET/MCM and MCM seem ok as far as results go.

Edit:  I should add that I don't have any results in error/invalid, and the amount of pending results appears to be normal.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2016)

OET is the mostly highly variable project.  WU times are all over the place, and with it, PPD.  Based on the average WU times today, my 64c Opteron system was pulling well over 100K PPD.  Normally it gets about 55K.  It'll be back to normal in a few days.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2016)

@[Ion], are you going for 700K today?  Already at 574K.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2016)

Unfortunately not, but got within 5% of it.  These fast OET WUs are insanely good for the points


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2016)

Dunno why, but a bunch of my Linux/OET systems have pulled down a whole bunch of FAAH2 WUs instead.  PPD is going to be down pretty considerably for however long this lasts.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 7, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Dunno why, but a bunch of my Linux/OET systems have pulled down a whole bunch of FAAH2 WUs instead.  PPD is going to be down pretty considerably for however long this lasts.



I noticed that a few times for the past few days, my rigs wouldn't download new OET jobs automatically - I would have to force network communication several times before it would pick new ones up.  Do you happen to have the check box checked for 'download for other projects if current project has no tasks'?  That might explain why you got a bunch of other tasks...


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2016)

I just installed the 4790k. I am a little disappointed that even with that giant cooler the cpu sits at 80c while crunching. The case does not have the best airflow, it is tiny.


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, if you're not removing the hot air efficiently enough it'll just sit there and bake.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2016)

80c is still well within the safe thermal limits intel has set for the cpu, I just don't like it. I was worried about it heating up my gpu, but interestingly enough my gpu temps are unchanged.

I am planning on undervolting this a bit. I will update on temps after than. I would like 70c.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2016)

Linux systems seem back to getting the right WUs again.  PPD should rebound in a few days when it clears out the junk WUs


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2016)

james888 said:


> I just installed the 4790k. I am a little disappointed that even with that giant cooler the cpu sits at 80c while crunching. The case does not have the best airflow, it is tiny.




Yep, the 4790K's run hot. When I first installed mine it was shooting up nearly 80c and I ended up grabbing a Corsair 100i. Now it tops out at around 55c at full crunching.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 7, 2016)

Got the AM1 rig with 3/4 cores crunching. It's a 5350 so it's not too bad however that last core is needed for game client script runners so.. yeah.

Main rig is running 6/8 threads because games. Thinking about hooking the laptop back up.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2016)

stevorob said:


> Hmm... something odd going on here
> 
> So here are the recent results of my Linux dedicated rig running only OET - notice the results returned today vs the points?  Has anyone else noticed anything like this?
> 
> ...


Same decline for my only Linux/OET machine.


----------



## Silvertigo (Feb 7, 2016)

Dumped the Q9550 rig and now have a Phenom 1090T / AM3 mobo in its place, $100 well spent. ($70 US)

Great budget 6 core cruncher, I`d grab another one if the power bill wasn`t already so high


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2016)

james888 said:


> 80c is still well within the safe thermal limits intel has set for the cpu, I just don't like it. I was worried about it heating up my gpu, but interestingly enough my gpu temps are unchanged.
> 
> I am planning on undervolting this a bit. I will update on temps after than. I would like 70c.


Sure, you might be able to gain some headway there. The less energy the chip eats up, the less heat it'll put out.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2016)

I paused network activity yesterday on 2 of my pcs, and _of course_ I forgot to resume it til just now.  I was doing a little investigating as to some network activity as shown in Task Manager, and I was trying to see if it was due to BOINC, which it wasn't.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 8, 2016)

I had to shutdown WCG trying to figure out my random reboots issue on the 4930k system.  Reset the system back to default and all 30min stress tests pass( Intel Tuning Utility, Burn Test, Prime95, Linx). Also since my board has voltage checking ability I was doing some 12v checking and think my Cougar is the problem, talking about the PSU...not my wife   When stressed I'd see it drop to 11.87v-11.91v on the multi-meter.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 8, 2016)

kenkickr said:


> When stressed I'd see it drop to 11.87v-11.91v on the multi-meter.



That's still within the specs % wise.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 8, 2016)

Well if that's the case I'm gonna try powering one 970 off the 12v5 rail and the other off the 12v6 rail to see if that helps.  I still wouldn't mind getting one of those EVGA Supernova 1200W....just in case.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2016)

This used to be good-free CPU time https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=28562


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2016)

So I've been thinking of taking my 4790 rig and installing some Linux, maybe Mint again, and give the OET wus a go, just for kicks. That pc has pretty much nothing on it really, just BOINC and Steam with only a handful of games or so.

I'll probably be coming back later asking for help with the install and installations just likeas time lol


----------



## Arjai (Feb 11, 2016)

I am thinking about retiring the P4. At least for a while. I need to save some moolah on my energy bill. I am also cutting back on the Folding end, so as to be fair. 

I also a going to be back on Day Shift, finally, Starting Friday. After a bit of a re-adjustment, sleep and waking times, I will probably be interested in doing the Daily Numbers, again. If you all will have me back!?!


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2016)

Arjai said:


> If you all will have me back!?!



You never left imho


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice to hear from you again! Hope you're doing well and going strong! 



Arjai said:


> I need to save some moolah on my energy bill. I am also cutting back on the Folding end, so as to be fair.



Yes, that's why I cut back folding too. It's always a shame to have to, but that's what happens


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2016)

Norton said:


> You never left imho




Yep, I think that is the general thought for the whole team.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 12, 2016)

I restarted my AMD E-350 Laptop a couple of days ago to crunch after having it shut down due to a huge power bill, I was forced in to extreme cost cutting measures (but that's another story).
Another reason I stopped using it, was it was so slow,it would generally take 4-5 times longer per W.U. than my i5 desktop, a 2 hour task taking up to 8 hours.
Now I've found it has been working on one W.U. for just over 34 hours and it has just past the 50% mark. No more tasks for that Laptop, it's definitely too slow.
I'm going to install BOINC on another laptop I have with an i7 in it and see how that one goes, it should not only be a lot faster but also do more tasks at once, the only issue being heat and power consumption.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Now I've found it has been working on one W.U. for just over 34 hours and it has just past the 50% mark. No more tasks for that Laptop, it's definitely too slow.



but slow and steady wins the race  



Caring1 said:


> ...after having it shut down due to a huge power bill, I was forced in to extreme cost cutting measures (but that's another story).


It seems we all have those struggles here and there, and our desire to crunch can't always trump. ...Trump?


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 12, 2016)

Finally got the 4790k crunching last night and hopefully find some time this weekend to OC it some.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 13, 2016)

56 hours, that's how long it took to do one W.U. of F.A.H. phase 2 on my slow AMD laptop.
It finally finished today so I shut it down again and downloaded WCG onto my i7 Laptop and have that crunching.
So far I only have MCM W.U.'s but on my i5 desktop F.AH. phase2 takes roughly 8.5 hours.
Every little bit helps, and it might even boost my numbers in to the top 40 here.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 13, 2016)

A few days ago, UGM picked up an ending date, and then it changed.  I think it was September at first, but it's now July.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> due to a huge power bill,


I got a 800€ power bill and I didn't even crunch the whole year, my girlfriend wanted kill me


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2016)

So this morning, I find my main rig shut off completely, monitor too.  Press the power button, nothing happened.  The other pcs are running fine, just my rig.  Pressed the power button on the UPS that the pc and monitor are plugged into, and nothing.  So I switch some plugs around, and while it at first looked like the outlet was the culprit, i replugged the UPS back into the same plug and voila, everything started working. 

So my guess is somehow the UPS lost power and shut down, and it wouldn't turn back on til I unplugged it from the wall for a little bit. Only thing that makes sense is that this morning at like 6am there was a crazy thunder storm, worst we've had in quite some time.  If I hadn't been so out of it, i'd have shut down the pcs during the storm.  But of course at that moment, the _window started leaking_ like woah so I was preoccupied messing with that.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys, I've been working a ton lately and haven't even checked on WCG. Today I see I have no tasks and when I manually update I just get communication deferred. Have been trying everything, uninstalled boinc and deleted all the hidden folders, tried 3 different versions as well. I have one task now but lots of transfers pending. Looks like just the project startup stuff, gif and png files. Event log shows transient http errors. I have great internet access, no issues except with WCG. Any ideas before I just give WCG the middle finger? I dont have time for this shit, this rig has been crunching for over 1500 hours straight and now cant get new tasks?  WTF


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Hey guys, I've been working a ton lately and haven't even checked on WCG. Today I see I have no tasks and when I manually update I just get communication deferred. Have been trying everything, uninstalled boinc and deleted all the hidden folders, tried 3 different versions as well. I have one task now but lots of transfers pending. Looks like just the project startup stuff, gif and png files. Event log shows transient http errors. I have great internet access, no issues except with WCG. Any ideas before I just give WCG the middle finger? I dont have time for this shit, this rig has been crunching for over 1500 hours straight and now cant get new tasks?  WTF



Check the _Transfers_ tab in your _BOINC Manager_ to see if there are 2 files* stuck (long retry times)- abort them then manually update and you should be back to normal.

*forgot the file names atm but similar has happened on a few of my rigs


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Hey guys, I've been working a ton lately and haven't even checked on WCG. Today I see I have no tasks and when I manually update I just get communication deferred. Have been trying everything, uninstalled boinc and deleted all the hidden folders, tried 3 different versions as well. I have one task now but lots of transfers pending. Looks like just the project startup stuff, gif and png files. Event log shows transient http errors. I have great internet access, no issues except with WCG. Any ideas before I just give WCG the middle finger? I dont have time for this shit, this rig has been crunching for over 1500 hours straight and now cant get new tasks?  WTF



That's odd, sounds like the same problem that @El_Mayo was having...


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 17, 2016)

I aborted all of them but still cant get new tasks. Event log is saying some download is stalled, I'll give it a bit and see if it will give me some tasks then.


----------



## xvi (Feb 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So my guess is somehow the UPS lost power and shut down, and it wouldn't turn back on til I unplugged it from the wall for a little bit.


We have some UPSes that if drained completely, will not power back up on their own when power restores. You must turn them back on manually (which is a hassle for what we're using them for).
I'd say just try to avoid it draining completely. If it does again, try just hitting the power button? <shrug />


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2016)

What version are you running?  5?  If so, a security certificate expired.  You need to install version 7 on a different machine and copy the certificates from the 7 machine to the 5 machine.


There's really nothing wrong with the "communication deferred" message...as long as it eventually does succeed.


I just checked two of my machines and both are running nominally.  That includes one running verision 5 with 7 certs.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 17, 2016)

Got some tasks, ya!








But the stuck transfers are back.  Same ones that I aborted before. I'm betting that when these tasks are done that it wont get new ones again with these stalled.  Anyone ever seen this?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=336


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the link. I only have the windows firewall, I turned it off and still getting the http error. Could my Asus router be blocking it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2016)

Doubt it.  It should be outbound and thus, not blocked.

Looking at that link, a DNS flush might help.  If you're pulling DNS information from the router and the router has it wrong...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2016)

Since you have work to do, and those are downloads, just abort them.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions 


Tried the dns flush with no luck. I did abort them again but I want to fix the problem, I can't keep aborting them all the time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2016)

I think they are under C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think they are under C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects...



Maybe just delete that BOINC folder under programdata, and make sure BOINC is updated. The try again?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd set it to take no more work, wait until it clears it, close BOINC, delete the BOINC folder, and it should redownload your settings from BOINC/WCG and fetch new work.  The previous units/tansfers should be gone.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 18, 2016)

All seems to be sorted. Ran all day and now I have my normal que of units waiting. Thanks for all the help


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 18, 2016)

Have the 4790k running at 4.6Ghz @ 1.25v with temps hovering in the low 70's under a Lucifer V2.  Glad to be back up and crunching again.  Just have to find time to try a OS reinstall on the 4930k desktop since I had a bad stick of ram aiding to my random reboots.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2016)

WCG Network Updates scheduled to begin Sunday morning, Feb 21st, @4:30am UTC, or 11:30pm Saturday night. Site will be down, no up/downloading of work either.  Allotted time window is 6 hrs but should be less; if I recall correctly, it's always a good deal less than the "window" period.



> *Network Updates: Sunday, February 21, 2016 at 4:30am UTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 22, 2016)

So far after figuring out my random reboot issues the 4930k crunched all night!  It was a bad stick of ram so now debating if I should grab 16GB(4x4) DDR3-2400 or just keep 16GB(2x8GB) DDR3-1600 and thank about building a new system.  Like I need another


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2016)

kenkickr said:


> So far after figuring out my random reboot issues the 4930k crunched all night!  It was a bad stick of ram so now debating if I should grab 16GB(4x4) DDR3-2400 or just keep 16GB(2x8GB) DDR3-1600 and thank about building a new system.  Like I need another


With the exception of HDD's, you have plenty of space in your system specs for another system.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2016)

If the system is just used for crunching @kenkickr , 16 gig is more than enough. I wouldn't spend the bucks on more. I would think that 2 x 8 would be better than 4 x 4.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 22, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> If the system is just used for crunching @kenkickr , 16 gig is more than enough. I wouldn't spend the bucks on more. I would think that 2 x 8 would be better than 4 x 4.



I do use it for gaming when I have the time and it's the (Plex) media server since the HTPC case, Silverstone G10, doesn't have enough room for 4 x 3.5" drives.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 22, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> If the system is just used for crunching @kenkickr , 16 gig is more than enough. I wouldn't spend the bucks on more. I would think that 2 x 8 would be better than 4 x 4.



I've only seen 2GB used while crunching, that's on 1) an i7 laptop with 16GB 2) a G3258 with 8GB and 3) an i5-3570 with 8GB.  That is, if I recall correctly, which sometimes I don't


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2016)

Free-DC down for anyone else, or is it just me?


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Free-DC down for anyone else, or is it just me?



No badges= No FreeDC


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2016)

Norton said:


> No badges= No FreeDC



Ah didn't even notice that. Guess it's since I'm on my phone in bed; I tend to notice less when I'm lying down and barely staying awake lol 

Thanks Cap'n


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> and barely staying awake



Same here. Sooo tired right now!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2016)

Norton said:


> No badges= No FreeDC





manofthem said:


> Free-DC down for anyone else, or is it just me?



Again..................


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Again..................



Looks like it's back up this morning.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Looks like it's back up this morning.




Hmm, the sig is there but the badges are not.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, the sig is there but the badges are not.



You're right.  Isn't that a TPU thing?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2016)

partially I think @Sasqui . TPU I think just controls when the user is allowed to show that badge.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> partially I think @Sasqui . TPU I think just controls when the user is allowed to show that badge.



You got your badge back   I'm hoping I'll have mine by the weekend


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2016)

Got some new sweet loot today 
4x HP DL380 G7 w/ 2x X5690 per
1x HP DL360 G7 w/ 2x X5660 per
1x HP DL380 G8 w/ 1x E5-2620 per

Gonna get some of the E5-2680s for the G8 when I sell another system.  Need to figure out how to power it all, but that's some seriously dense computing power 

Got a bunch of 1GB ECC DDR3 for them too, so I'll just need HDDs.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2016)

@ (ION),  I was mad that you sold my old rig, but not anymore.

Keep on crunching team.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2016)

mjkmike said:


> @ (ION),  I was mad that you sold my old rig, but not anymore.
> 
> Keep on crunching team.


wait what?
I still have your old rig (the 3930k right?).  It's running as my fileserver w/ WCG as we speak


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> wait what?
> I still have your old rig (the 3930k right?).  It's running as my fileserver w/ WCG as we speak



My Bad,  Thought you sold the rig.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 25, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Got some new sweet loot today
> 4x HP DL380 G7 w/ 2x X5690 per
> 1x HP DL360 G7 w/ 2x X5660 per
> 1x HP DL380 G8 w/ 1x E5-2620 per
> ...



4x HP DL380 G7 w/ 2x X5690 per...    Send a few over here...  I was going to leach power from work by tucking a few rigs under my desk.   Hell, I have an electric space heater in my office that I wouldn't need to use any more, saving 1500w lol...  Were those retired server boxes?  That's crazy!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2016)

mjkmike said:


> My Bad,  Thought you sold the rig.


Oh no, I won't be selling it.  Don't worry 

I'll sell anything else, but not going to sell such a generously donated system 


Sasqui said:


> 4x HP DL380 G7 w/ 2x X5690 per...    Send a few over here...  I was going to leach power from work by tucking a few rigs under my desk.  Were those retired server boxes?  That's crazy!!!


Yeah these are off-use servers.  I'm going to get a pair of E5 2670s for the G8, but this should make a very nice stack.  Bought half a dozen HDDs for them on Ebay last night.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2016)

WCG Tech said:
			
		

> We will be conducting a new beta test for a brand new application on WCG. The first beta will be small with 1000 workunits and the runtime on an average machine should be around 10 hours. The application will attempt to checkpoint every 5 minutes.
> 
> Thanks,
> armstrdj



Looks like we're getting a new project!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2016)

> The first beta will be small with 1000 workunits


Hey, I got 3 of them!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey, I got 3 of them!


Just checked--got about 40 

It'll be interesting tosee how the performance compares across a bunch of systems


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't have much for the team but I crunch and  in the past I did try too help.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2016)

Intriguing...  I've got 5 betas:  4 are Beta - The Clean Energy Project Phase 2, and 1 is Beta Test 7.10.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2016)

mjkmike said:


> I don't have much for the team but I crunch and  in the past I did try too help.


You have done a he'll of a lot for the team Mike.I think I speak for the team when I say thank you for all you have done.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You have done a he'll of a lot for the team Mike.I think I speak for the team when I say thank you for all you have done.




Plus 1 there!!!!!!!! Mike, you have been an amazing friend and inspiration to soooooooooo many of us here!!! Don't ever sell yourself short brother!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2016)

Stack of the new servers; just waiting for the HDDs to show up from Ebay and I'll get them going this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2016)

All of the drives for my servers got here today, but no time to install them and get stuff set up.  Desperately hoping that I'll have time Thursday evening...but have two midterms and a paper due between now and then.


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 1, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Stack of the new servers; just waiting for the HDDs to show up from Ebay and I'll get them going this week.




Need one of these.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 1, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Stack of the new servers; just waiting for the HDDs to show up from Ebay and I'll get them going this week.



Sweet pile o' loot.

If you need homes for older gear, I'm not that far away


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2016)

stevorob said:


> Sweet pile o' loot.
> 
> If you need homes for older gear, I'm not that far away


If you want to buy a 2600k system, a FX8 system, and two Xeon E3 systems, I'd be happy to meet somewhere in the middle 

Just sold off an i7 920 system, so I bought two eight-core Xeons, and a second heatsink + fan for the HP DL380 G8.  So much hardware!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2016)

Did someone say 2600K?

Edit: *Try Validation*.
What's up with that?  I was looking at the beta WU's sitting in my results status and noticed a button for "Try Validation" that I had not seen before.  Clicking on that has gotten all of my pending validation beta's validated.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2016)

Ended up setting up one of the servers anyways 
Running 2x X5690, 3x 1GB ECC DDR3, 1x 146GB SAS drive w/ Linux Mint.  I'll see soon-ish what the estimated PPD is, but I suspect it'll be good.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> I'll see soon-ish what the estimated PPD is, but I suspect it'll be good.




Oh I would think so running dual X5690's man.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh I would think so running dual X5690's man.


Well, it's racked up just shy of 15k points in about 11 hours.  I'd call that pretty solid


----------



## stevorob (Mar 3, 2016)

So I am going to be down a bit of PPD since I have stopped WCG on the x3440.. having some cooling issues with that rig so until i get that sorted, it will probably see limited running.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey team, I have a question slightly related to crunching that I would rather not open a new thread for. I want to make some sort of system for raid 10 to back up all my systems onto. I don't want to just buy a nas, that would be too easy. I would like to also have this nas crunch. I probably want hardware raid. So my initial questions are:

What should I look in a hardware raid controller? I am looking to use four 2tb drives in raid 10. Newegg gives me these options. I will probably just find some raid card used.
What OS should I use for NAS like purposes? I am assuming some variation of linux so I can crunch on this system.
If I wanted to access my files from anywhere, how might I do that. I guess that depends on what kind of software I use to back up.


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2016)

james888 said:


> What should I look in a hardware raid controller?










james888 said:


> What OS should I use for NAS like purposes?


FreeNAS is popular, but I don't think you'd be able to crunch on it. (Found this thread here about it.)


james888 said:


> If I wanted to access my files from anywhere, how might I do that.


Forward a port on your router (FTP perhaps? SFTP?) and make sure your NAS box is *SECURE*. 
Probably want to find a free/inexpensive dynamic DNS service too. This will let you get to your home IP regardless if DHCP changes it. (I had xvi.is-a-geek.com for a while before dyndns.org stopped their free service.)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2016)

So guys it saddens me to say, I lost one of my rigs yesterday. My FX 8150 rig, which did me well, burned a horrible death. The vrm circuits on the mobo gave all they could give but couldn't give any more and fried the back of the mobo. The cpu and rest of the components survived but the mobo is no longer with the living. So with that I am on the hunt for a Phenom II x6 cpu to upgrade one of my back up rigs. Now it is a junk box and has served me well crunching in the past. It was retired about 2 to 3 years ago. I fired it up with it's Athlon II x3 and it came to life ready to work. When it was ran in it's glory days it had a 1055t in it that has long been sold off. Doing that to myself now. SO if anyone has a lead on a decent priced X6 let me know. The board will run all Phenom II procs just it can't run FX series procs with it's ddr2 ass.


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2016)

Would board+cpu work better for you, or are you just thinking CPU only?

Edit: Actually, would just a board get you by? I have an ASUS Sabertooth 990FX Rev 2.
Edit 2: Reading is hard. I see CPU only then.
Edit 3: Por que no los dos?


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My FX 8150 rig, which did me well, burned a horrible death. The vrm circuits on the mobo gave all they could give but couldn't give any more and fried the back of the mobo.



Post that pic you sent me!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok but it may make me cry. That was the rig named Alice after Alice from the Resident evil movies. Though She couldn't die.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2016)

Was the 8150 overclocked?

Just checked my Newegg account- unfortunately the last of those boards I bought was 1/2013... just past the 3 year warranty


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2016)

Norton said:


> Was the 8150 overclocked?
> 
> Just checked my Newegg account- unfortunately the last of those boards I bought was 1/2013... just past the 3 year warranty


No I didn't oc that one. LOL Left all at auto.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2016)

I decided to add CEP2 back into the mix. It's taken me forever to get anywhere in that project, but it needs some love from me for the time being. Hopefully if I stick with it, it'll work out


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2016)

FYI, some of their WUs have grown in length.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 4, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No I didn't oc that one. LOL Left all at auto.


It seems the VRM's tend to run hot on most AMD boards and need active cooling. A CPU cooler that blows down on the board may be more effective.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 4, 2016)

Seems I got the 620 issue sorted. PCI-E slot 1 died


----------



## stevorob (Mar 4, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ok but it may make me cry. That was the rig named Alice after Alice from the Resident evil movies. Though She couldn't die.



That looks rough.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It seems the VRM's tend to run hot on most AMD boards and need active cooling. A CPU cooler that blows down on the board may be more effective.


Well it lived for about 3 years as a 24/7/365 cruncher. It did well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd check if it's still under warranty.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2016)

Got three of the dual-X5690 servers up and going now 

The 4P Opty6128 is off until next weekend; it's spring break here and my friend who is hosting it has gone home for the week.  But the rest of my equipment is still up.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2016)

Peter1986C said:


> FYI, some of their WUs have grown in length.



You weren't kidding!  Some of these CEP2 wus are taking nearly 18hrs on my 2600k system; ~14hrs on 4770k.  To make it worse, just checked my wcg page and found errors in the last 2 days or so, terrible. 

Upon further investigation, I got many errors on all my systems for the BETA cep wus I received in late Feb.  Can anyone check theirs and see if they experienced anything similar?







I just removed CEP2, and I think I'm going to cancel the remaining CEP2 WUs; it's not worth it to run them if they're taking up a lot of time just to error out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 5, 2016)

I've had lots of errors on beta's over the last month, and when I click on them, I see that EVERYONE has too.  My attitude is that since it's so hard to get beta time, and since I still get points and time for WU's that error, bring 'em on!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've had lots of errors on beta's over the last month, and when I click on them, I see that EVERYONE has too.  My attitude is that since it's so hard to get beta time, and since I still get points and time for WU's that error, bring 'em on!



Thanks for the info.   Now that i look back and click on the results, what I'm seeing makes more sense, and I can see others get the errors too.  Nothing to be alarmed about I see 


Still, CEP2 is done for me because I'm getting errors with those, the only project that gets errors.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 5, 2016)

Well I'm out until I can clean my PC. CPU is running a bit warm for my tastes.


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've had lots of errors on beta's over the last month, and when I click on them, I see that EVERYONE has too.  My attitude is that since it's so hard to get beta time, and since I still get points and time for WU's that error, bring 'em on!



I've been seeing those errors also- at least they error out right away and don't use up too many cycles....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2016)

Got the HP DL380 G8 set up and running with a pair of E5-2670s 







It was running really hot (~90c across all cores) so I shoved a piece of cardboard inside to redirect airflow better.  Temps down to the upper 70s now, which is still warm but tolerable.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So guys it saddens me to say, I lost one of my rigs yesterday. My FX 8150 rig, which did me well, burned a horrible death. The vrm circuits on the mobo gave all they could give but couldn't give any more and fried the back of the mobo. The cpu and rest of the components survived but the mobo is no longer with the living. So with that I am on the hunt for a Phenom II x6 cpu to upgrade one of my back up rigs. Now it is a junk box and has served me well crunching in the past. It was retired about 2 to 3 years ago. I fired it up with it's Athlon II x3 and it came to life ready to work. When it was ran in it's glory days it had a 1055t in it that has long been sold off. Doing that to myself now. SO if anyone has a lead on a decent priced X6 let me know. The board will run all Phenom II procs just it can't run FX series procs with it's ddr2 ass.


I was looking for an X6 also, but I need an 85W variant.  I saw a 1045T a few weeks back, but it was only available in a combo.  I'll let you know if I see another one.


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 7, 2016)

Phenom II 960T system is no more with me, send back to the owner.
As of now, only running the Athlon 5350.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 9, 2016)

Well  damn. JUst found one of my 8350 rigs way down on numbers today. The culprit, Windows 10 installed without me saying to. Turned on the monitor to see what was going on with it and was greeted by the win 10  lets get started screen. I wasn't ready for this rig to move from win 7. Another one may be right behind it as it had a big box on the screen asking to go ahead and start the install or delay it for a day. Guess Microsoft is forcing win 10 down our throats now.


----------



## Bow (Mar 11, 2016)

I have not been on for a while.  Still crunching away.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 12, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well  damn. JUst found one of my 8350 rigs way down on numbers today. The culprit, Windows 10 installed without me saying to. Turned on the monitor to see what was going on with it and was greeted by the win 10  lets get started screen. I wasn't ready for this rig to move from win 7. Another one may be right behind it as it had a big box on the screen asking to go ahead and start the install or delay it for a day. Guess Microsoft is forcing win 10 down our throats now.


You can disable it. I did and don't have the upgrade shit annoying me at work anymore.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 12, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well  damn. JUst found one of my 8350 rigs way down on numbers today. The culprit, Windows 10 installed without me saying to. Turned on the monitor to see what was going on with it and was greeted by the win 10  lets get started screen. I wasn't ready for this rig to move from win 7. Another one may be right behind it as it had a big box on the screen asking to go ahead and start the install or delay it for a day. Guess Microsoft is forcing win 10 down our throats now.


If it hasn't installed yet, remove it from updates. That way you won't be reminded or annoyed by it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 12, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> If it hasn't installed yet, remove it from updates. That way you won't be reminded or annoyed by it.


Thats the problem it installed without me saying so. went I checked the rig it was at the lets get started screen. It was a forced install.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 12, 2016)

You should be able to roll back to W7 by using the "windows.old" file.


----------



## Silvertigo (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Team TPU, apologies for my absence, life caught up to me, as it does.

Sold all my PC stuff, still have the E3123v3, just started crunching again now.

Shit happens eh. Even sold my treasured gtx970 HOF. Such is Life 

But thats just material stuff, Lets Crunch.










RIP DB


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2016)

Just wanted to pass along to the team some deals I found on cooling.  Newegg Flash has some Raijintek heatsinks for sale:

http://flash.newegg.com/campaign/8060?icid=NF_WP_TOP1_031516

There is a low-profile cooler for $14, some 92mm towers for $17, and most of the others are $35 or less, all with free shipping in the US.


----------



## T.R. (Mar 17, 2016)

I got a beta of CEP2 again.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2016)

T.R. said:


> I got a beta of CEP2 again.


I noticed one of them in my W.U.'s too, with the same name.
The last Beta I had didn't say what it was for, it just had the title Beta.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2016)

T.R. said:


> I got a beta of CEP2 again.
> 
> View attachment 72971


I have three on one rig but nothing on the other two


----------



## stevorob (Mar 21, 2016)

Went out of town for a week - just got back and noticed that the x58 rig was shut down - power must have went out at some point and it wasn't started back up.  Turned it on this morning to resume crunching.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2016)

stevorob said:


> Went out of town for a week - just got back and noticed that the x58 rig was shut down - power must have went out at some point and it wasn't started back up.  Turned it on this morning to resume crunching.



That bugger is still hanging in there!


----------



## stevorob (Mar 21, 2016)

Norton said:


> That bugger is still hanging in there!



It's been running pretty great - haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i Really wish i could put some of the 970's to use....or the other GPU's...
> 
> what should i set to work on ? ... im running Cancer mapping now.



I quoted your post here since this is a more appropriate thread.

Projects are a personal preference. Some want to contribute to certain ones, some want to do all. CEP2 for instance is a tough one, and I get errors frequently so I cut it out for now, but that's just me. 

Also, those 970s would make a killing w/ F@H *wink wink*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I quoted your post here since this is a more appropriate thread.
> 
> Projects are a personal preference. Some want to contribute to certain ones, some want to do all. CEP2 for instance is a tough one, and I get errors frequently so I cut it out for now, but that's just me.
> 
> Also, those 970s would make a killing w/ F@H *wink wink*



maybe tomorrow ill run both of my upstairs PC's, they both have 970's in 'em..when the bolognaheads are @ school


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2016)

New Project: 
*
*
*HELP STOP TB

*​











			
				Help Stop TB said:
			
		

> Tuberculosis (TB) is one of the world's most dangerous diseases, and has plagued humans for thousands of years. About one-third of the world's population is currently infected, with 1.5 million people dying in 2014 alone, and the World Health Organization now ranks TB alongside HIV as the world's deadliest infectious disease. Through _Help Stop TB_, researchers are using World Community Grid to help fight this deadly disease.
> 
> Background
> _Mycobacterium tuberculosis_ is a slow killer, often remaining dormant for long periods of time before seizing an opportunity to turn into active TB disease. Poor nutrition, old age or a weakened immune system can all precipitate the onset of active TB. It is an airborne disease, most often spreading from one person to another via a droplet from a cough entering someone's lungs. Symptoms can start with cough, weight loss, and fever, developing into difficulty breathing and coughing up blood, and can spread to other organs.
> ...



Project available now on WCG so be sure to add it in if you so desire  


WCG Project Overview


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2016)

manofthem said:


> New Project:
> *
> *
> *HELP STOP TB
> ...


It has been on for some days now but there are very few WUs around. I for one haven't seen one yet and I added it to all rigs but my wife dual core.


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2016)

Okay, seriously. I have "Please opt me in to new projects as they become available." checked, but the new "Help Stop TB" project wasn't checked. Anyone else see this?


Spoiler


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2016)

xvi said:


> Okay, seriously. I have "Please opt me in to new projects as they become available." checked, but the new "Help Stop TB" project wasn't checked. Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I got an e-mail yesterday asking me if I wanted to join - maybe the opt in have some problems?
 *Dear MStenholm,*

We're excited to announce the first new project of 2016, Help Stop TB. Tuberculosis caused 1.5 million deaths in 2014, making it one of the world's deadliest diseases. But with help from volunteers like you, researchers can better understand this disease in order to overcome it.

Contribute to this Project​
 Thanks for all your support,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> It has been on for some days now but there are very few WUs around. I for one haven't seen one yet and I added it to all rigs but my wife dual core.





mstenholm said:


> I got an e-mail yesterday asking me if I wanted to join - maybe the opt in have some problems?
> *Dear MStenholm,*
> 
> We're excited to announce the first new project of 2016, Help Stop TB. Tuberculosis caused 1.5 million deaths in 2014, making it one of the world's deadliest diseases. But with help from volunteers like you, researchers can better understand this disease in order to overcome it.
> ...



Aye, I just for the email today and checked it out. Sorry for the late post.



xvi said:


> Okay, seriously. I have "Please opt me in to new projects as they become available." checked, but the new "Help Stop TB" project wasn't checked. Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I thought I was checked for opting in on new projects, but just checked and I was not. No help here, sorry 

But just added it in do I'll be seeing how readily these new wus ship out


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Aye, I just for the email today and checked it out. Sorry for the late post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Kai haven't got a badge yet so that tell something about how few WUs there are around  I know that he runs OET but a new badge might be too tempting since there are no 1000 year badge for OET.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2016)

I got the email last night and responded to it today


----------



## Deelron (Mar 25, 2016)

xvi said:


> Okay, seriously. I have "Please opt me in to new projects as they become available." checked, but the new "Help Stop TB" project wasn't checked. Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I had the exact same selections and had to manually opt in as well.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 25, 2016)

Huh, I'll have to check if I'm running it. I know I have the option enabled to opt in to new projects, but it's sounding like that may not work. I got my email at 2am today.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Deelron said:


> I had the exact same selections and had to manually opt in as well.


Same here, I had to hit the link in the email to start the project.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2016)

I have only managed to snag 5 HST wu's . I hope they become more plentiful soon


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2016)

Last night I switched one rig over to HST exclusively, and I just checked it: only running 7 WU's and wouldn't pull any new ones.  I guess in the beginning they really are fairly limited.  Ah well, just added in a mix of projects to keep it full spool


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Last night I switched one rig over to HST exclusively, and I just checked it: only running 7 WU's and wouldn't pull any new ones.  I guess in the beginning they really are fairly limited.  Ah well, just added in a mix of projects to keep it full spool



@manofthem  I had problems pulling new WU's yesterday.  I don't know if it was the problem, but I was using an old version of the software.  I updated to the newest version and all was well.  Check your messages.  If you're getting errors, you might just try an upgrade or reinstall.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> @manofthem  I had problems pulling new WU's yesterday.  I don't know if it was the problem, but I was using an old version of the software.  I updated to the newest version and all was well.  Check your messages.  If you're getting errors, you might just try an upgrade or reinstall.



Good call, thanks. I did notice that there was a new boinc download available. I dl'd it but didn't install it yet. I'll give that a go and give it another shot.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Bunny hunt team,  long time no post from me but I am still with you All.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2016)

mjkmike said:


> Happy Bunny hunt team,  long time no post from me but I am still with you All.



Awesome to hear from ya Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Happy Easter to you and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2016)

I've switched to HST as well, but left the "Give me other projects if no selected are available" checked. Looks like I've received 25 total.

Looking at WCG.org's project statistics, here's the points per hour of runtime breakdown:
*HST:* 167.46
*FA@H:* 181.01
*OET:* 173.08
*UGM:* 176.78
*MCM:* 174.11
*CEP2:* 162.85

Disclaimer: These are averages of every PC that ever ran the aforementioned projects ever. Our superior, modern PCs might do better with some projects and worse with others.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've switched to HST as well, but left the "Give me other projects if no selected are available" checked. Looks like I've received 25 total.
> 
> Looking at WCG.org's project statistics, here's the points per hour of runtime breakdown:
> *HST:* 167.46
> ...


Status is that we as a team returned 29....I still haven't got _one_.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Status is that we as a team returned 29....I still haven't got _one_.



Check your Transfers tab in the BOINC Manager- I had a couple of downloads get stuck for that project on one rig preventing it from getting work units. Started getting some after I aborted those and did a manual update.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2016)

I had one total in the download queue for three machines last night


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I had one total in the download queue for three machines last night



So far I have 1 completed/validated, about 2 dozen in the 4P, and a couple in 2 other rigs.

The completed one took 24 hrs to complete in the 4P!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 28, 2016)

That would explain why my lowly i5 hasn't got any yet


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2016)

I was late to the party, but I've gotten 3 HST's so far.  
I only have HST, UGM and CEP2 selected ATT, and am having problems getting CEP2's.  I just checked Results Status and had to go back through 10 pages of UGM's before I got to a CEP.  This just in; Sorted Results Status and noticed that several CEP2's had errored out, on different systems.  Looks like they might be having problems with them?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think they were trialing new Beta W.U.'s for CEP2, I had one for that and it's still pending validation.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 28, 2016)

Have 1 that took 34 hours on my N3150. And 1 in process on my Athlon 5350.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> Have 1 that took *34 hours* on my N3150. And 1 in process on my Athlon 5350.


So this project let the WU run to the end?
I checked again - I have set 26 threads to receive them and still zero downloaded.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2016)

My results show 19 HST wu's: 5 Valid, 10 Pending Validation, and 4 In Progress.

My 4790 rig seemed to rake about 12-13 hr's for the wu's, but there must be something wrong with my 2600K system, it's taking ~21hrs.

(as a side note, on the 2600K system, I think there's something that constantly suspends boinc/f@h, which is why I just stopped the folding that I started back up because it wouldnt be folding all the time )



thebluebumblebee said:


> This just in; Sorted Results Status and noticed that several CEP2's had errored out, on different systems. Looks like they might be having problems with them?



I noticed this a week or 2 ago, upset me greatly. I had wanted to make progress in the project, but the errors made me forget about it for now. 



Caring1 said:


> I think they were trialing new Beta W.U.'s for CEP2, I had one for that and it's still pending validation.



I think so, I received some of those too.


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2016)

Must be luck, but I've got seven valids so far. CPU time varies pretty wildly. "Think" is a dedicated Xeon E3-1225 v3 (basically an i5-4570) and "kevans-noc" is a i7-4770.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey guys! Been a long time I didn't came 

I am quite busy at work and in life. I got my wife pregnant, now a 22 weeks, and I try to save money everywhere so cutting down a little bit the electricity bill is one, so I'm not crunching anymore except a 2 core on my Parents server.

I don't have alot of time, work, martial arts, work, work, home projet. So crunching is very low on my side. we'll see later, I don't think my E3-1231 v3 will handle 5-6VM + crunching, so I might switch to dual E5-2670 after baby got there.

Take care guys!


----------



## xvi (Mar 29, 2016)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I am quite busy at work and in life. I got my wife pregnant, now a 22 weeks, and I try to save money everywhere so cutting down a little bit the electricity bill is one, so I'm not crunching anymore except a 2 core on my Parents server.
> I don't have alot of time, work, martial arts, work, work, home projet. So crunching is very low on my side. we'll see later, I don't think my E3-1231 v3 will handle 5-6VM + crunching, so I might switch to dual E5-2670 after baby got there.


Congrats man! No worries, we'll be here when you come back.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2016)

xvi said:


> Must be luck, but I've got seven valids so far. CPU time varies pretty wildly. "Think" is a dedicated Xeon E3-1225 v3 (basically an i5-4570) and "kevans-noc" is a i7-4770.
> 
> View attachment 73349


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2016)

Something seems strange to me... Im pretty sure I had 19 results for HST but now I'm only seeing 17  This new project is funky

Edit: yup, earlier I had 5 valids and now there are only 3, makes me haz a sad


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 29, 2016)

So far I've only received 1 HST and it's still pending. Hoping to get some more

update: received 2 more HSTs and my i7-860 took 10 hours to complete them


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2016)

Will have the 3570k crunching in the next cpl of days, grabbing a new psu tomorrow to replace my aging corsair HX1000W.   Will get the 2400 going In the next few weeks when I can afford a hsf for it,stock sux lol


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone getting a steady flow of HST wu's yet? My main rig hasn't pulled any yet, and the others are very rare.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anyone getting a steady flow of HST wu's yet? My main rig hasn't pulled any yet, and the others are very rare.



I've only had 3 or 4 come in over the past few days.... last one was around 12 hours ago


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

Norton said:


> I've only had 3 or 4 come in over the past few days.... last one was around 12 hours ago



Aye, thanks. I guess they'll pick up eventually. It's all good.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Not a one so far, but plenty of other work to keep me busy.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2016)

The psu in   will start crunching tonight.   Probably grab the heatsink for the 2400 on the 5th and have it crunching soon after


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anyone getting a steady flow of HST wu's yet? My main rig hasn't pulled any yet, and the others are very rare.


Hmm. I've got seven valid, six pending valid, three in progress. Dunno.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2016)

39 valid so far hit bronze.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

xvi said:


> Hmm. I've got seven valid, six pending valid, three in progress. Dunno.



This is along the lines that I've experienced. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 39 valid so far hit bronze.



Wow, that's crazy! Nicely done


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that's crazy! Nicely done



These wu's are right. Avg about 12 hrs per wu and 400 points per wu. These things will rack some points.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> These wu's are right. Avg about 12 hrs per wu and 400 points per wu. These things will rack some points.



Anything special you did to receive them so plentifully? I'd sure like to know!


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> These wu's are right. Avg about 12 hrs per wu and 400 points per wu. These things will rack some points.


That's about 233 points per hour of runtime! 
WCG.org says the average p/hr is 160 still. Our newer, higher end rigs must love these projects.

Edit: Looking at results from a i7-4770, I'm just shy of 299 p/hr!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2016)

Crazy, but I have Help Stop TB checked and haven't had a single WU show up.


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Crazy, but I have Help Stop TB checked and haven't had a single WU show up.


Perhaps try settings like mine?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2016)

xvi said:


> Perhaps try settings like mine?
> 
> View attachment 73433



So you have only HST selected, and you're receiving constant work for it? I tried that the other day but couldn't get constant work with it solely selected 

Going to double check my settings.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2016)

I think I tried setting up specific projects ~4 years ago and could never get them to stick  The only time my preferences actually took hold was when I opted out of CEP2- thankfully, because my DSL nearly died when it witnessed the bandwidth requirements.


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So you have only HST selected, and you're receiving constant work for it? I tried that the other day but couldn't get constant work with it solely selected


Only HST, but I do have the "Give me other work if nothing else is available" thing checked.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anything special you did to receive them so plentifully? I'd sure like to know!


Actually I did nothing special. Have my settings the way they have always been. I didn't even notice the new project until today. I haven't really been keeping an eye on the rigs that well.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2016)

Just checked the 3 rigs and only 1 HST wu.  oh well 

But tomorrow i'm going to have to shut down the wife's rig.  She has the 7770 folding currently, and the temps are way up from what they used to be: used to fold in the mid 50s and now in the upper 60s.  Want to remount the cooler, maybe I mismounted last time I took it apart.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2016)

(Broadwell-EP)
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3050...el-just-dropped-a-22-core-cpu-on-us-boom.html
https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-makes-move-to-the-cloud-faster-easier/


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (Broadwell-EP)
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3050...el-just-dropped-a-22-core-cpu-on-us-boom.html
> https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-makes-move-to-the-cloud-faster-easier/



22 cores?! Hmmm... 

$4k...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> 22 cores?! Hmmm...
> 
> $4k...


Ummm I don't think any of those will be in my future. Not with it being 4k. Nope.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ummm I don't think any of those will be in my future. Not with it being 4k. Nope.



Neither you nor me, likely all of us. Sure would be nice but I guess we'll just have to content ourselves with regular cpu's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Neither you nor me, likely all of us. Sure would be nice but I guess we'll just have to content ourselves with regular cpu's


You see what my fleet is LOL. I have to be content on less the regular cpu's. But But when Zen gets released I will build a new rig, will it be part of my crunching fleet that is yet to be decided.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> 22 cores?! Hmmm...
> 
> $4k...


But I remembered that the 18 core E5-4669 *v3* was $7007! (okay, I had to go look it up)


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2016)

So I got my first HST WU . Now the fight is on - Gold for Beta or Bronze for HST. I think that beta gets here first with the current feed rate.


----------



## xvi (Apr 4, 2016)

Deal alert: Newegg's eBay store is offloading the Intel Compute Stick 2GB/Win10 for $80. It's been a while so my memory is pretty foggy on these, but I think these things will do about 1k PPD at somewhere between 5-10 watts.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2016)

> One thing about the Stick really surprised me (ok, two, 'cause I never thought I'd utter those words): there's a fan inside that becomes audible during heavy use. The blower didn't spin up during video streaming sessions, but when I was trying to surf the web while Windows installed some updates in the background, its faint whine became audible from across the room. The fan isn't especially loud and doesn't run all that often, but the Stick isn't utterly silent, as one might expect from this class of device.


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2016)

Had a really odd stability issue with my 3930k rig. Running BOINC, it would go for a few hours and then freeze (no BSOD, no reboot, just freeze). Shut down BOINC, it'd run for a few hours and then freeze. Shut it off, come back to it later, run for a few hours, freeze. Shut it off for a few months, finally fire it back up a couple days ago, runs for a few hours, freeze. Reboot again, it's running fine. Fire up BOINC again, running fine. No idea why.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 6, 2016)

@xvi , maybe uninstall BOINC and run CCleaner and then reinstall BOINC. See if it still does the same.


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> @xvi , maybe uninstall BOINC and run CCleaner and then reinstall BOINC. See if it still does the same.


I'm not sure it's BOINC related. It would sit completely idle and randomly freeze. There was an odd coil/transformer buzz too when idling. Seemed to go away under load.
Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), it seems to be working last I checked (powered on for about a day now, crunching for the last 4 hours or so), so no more troubleshooting for me at this time. =/


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 6, 2016)

If it has "coil/transformer buzz" I would suspect that the power supply is having issues @xvi 

That is usually where the whine will come from. If not, then it is most likely the video card. If you have a video card installed that is. If you don't then its almost certainly the power supply.


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> If it has "coil/transformer buzz" I would suspect that the power supply is having issues @xvi
> 
> That is usually where the whine will come from. If not, then it is most likely the video card. If you have a video card installed that is. If you don't then its almost certainly the power supply.


Yeah, that buzz made me think power supply too. I think it's a BFG GS-650, so certainly not quality. Does indeed have a GPU, HD 7870.

Edit: Still running. 2d 7h uptime.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hmm, yea I think I would suspect the power supply @xvi 
Has to be a fairly old unit being BFG. 

I would suspect it way more than the 7870 as them really weren't all that susceptible to coil whine.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn guys, moving house soon which means no more inclusive electricity bills  I don't wanna stop crunching though!


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2016)

El_Mayo said:


> Damn guys, moving house soon which means no more inclusive electricity bills  I don't wanna stop crunching though!



Your 4790K shouldn't draw too much power. If it does then you can drop down about 20-30% without a real noticeable impact on your power bill


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Has to be a fairly old unit being BFG.


So, funny story about where I got this PSU..


Spoiler



I bought a BFG LS-550 because of decent reviews and a LOT of amperage on a single 12v rail.
Can't remember if unit was DoA or died quickly, but I have to RMA it right off the bat.
I get a GS-550 back (their bottom end PSU).
E-mail RMA, explain I sent a LS in, got a GS back.
They say ship it back, give me another RMA number.
I eventually get the same GS-550 back.
E-mail RMA again, explain again. They say ship it back.
Receive a voicemail from a manager saying they "will not upgrade my PSU".
Call back, explain I'm not asking for an upgrade, I'm asking for the same PSU I sent in.
Manager lady says she'll take care of it and practically hangs up on me.
I receive another GS-550.
A couple days later, I also receive a GS-650.
About a week later, I receive an open-box LS-550 (version 2, where they cheaped out on components though).
Shortly after, BFG goes bankrupt.
I have three PSUs from them.





El_Mayo said:


> Damn guys, moving house soon which means no more inclusive electricity bills  I don't wanna stop crunching though!


You'll probably just want to take efficiency in to consideration. Underclocking and/or undervolting should help in that regard. Can be as easy as setting the max CPU speed in Windows power options to a lower percentage or as difficult as underclocking and finding the minimum stable voltage for your CPU.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2016)

Norton said:


> Your 4790K shouldn't draw too much power. If it does then you can drop down about 20-30% without a real noticeable impact on your power bill





xvi said:


> You'll probably just want to take efficiency in to consideration. Underclocking and/or undervolting should help in that regard. Can be as easy as setting the max CPU speed in Windows power options to a lower percentage or as difficult as underclocking and finding the minimum stable voltage for your CPU.



Go for the undervolt! My 4790 @3.8 undervolted pulls only ~94/95w full load for the whole pc. Not bad.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 7, 2016)

I accidentally bought myself a birthday present. So CEP2 will be joining the farm with all the others, once I've fiddled with clocks and voltages.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 7, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> I accidentally bought myself a birthday present. So CEP2 will be joining the farm with all the others, once I've fiddled with clocks and voltages.
> View attachment 73589
> View attachment 73590


You can pick up an 280X (Asus) to complete the build. When I say pick up I mean pick up.

Edit: Ups - VS350 suggests 350 W and then a 280X will be a real bad GPU. Offer still stands. Pick up.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2016)

WCG site will be down for a short while this weekend. It sounds like it won't affect much at all since the downtime is going to be of short duration
.

Starts on Sunday the 10th @1am UTC (Saturday the 9th @8pm EST)



> *Site outage for Sunday April 10th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ordinarily I get notifications about down time, but haven't yet about this weekend.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 8, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> You can pick up an 280X (Asus) to complete the build. When I say pick up I mean pick up.
> 
> Edit: Ups - VS350 suggests 350 W and then a 280X will be a real bad GPU. Offer still stands. Pick up.



I got other machines with room. Pick up where?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> I got other machines with room. Pick up where?


We can make a compromise ... Ringsted Station. In order to get to my place you need a car.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

Based on the Advice of @Norton I added this little HS/Fan combo to MY i3 4160 Living room PC that i crunch with on the earlier part of the weekdays when im home, and I got some great temp drops (right around 15-20C dropped)  In case anyone ever needs a good HS, i can verify this one works well. And it uses stock intel mounting Hardware, so all You need to do is remove the intel HS, and install this one (it installs exactly the same way the intel one does) 

_*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 - CPU Cooler with 3 Direct Contact Heatpipes*_


----------



## xvi (Apr 9, 2016)

I've kind of wondered how the TX3 stacks up against it's big brother, the 212 Evo. Glad to know it's capable of better than stock.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> I accidentally bought myself a birthday present. So CEP2 will be joining the farm with all the others, once I've fiddled with clocks and voltages.
> View attachment 73589
> View attachment 73590


I actually have one of those setups in my crunching farm but with a cx600 psu. I just used the onboard video and it's running linux. The 8320 is clocked at 4.0 ghz. It had 4gb of Gskill Ares ram and a hyper 212+.  been doing great.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 10, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've kind of wondered how the TX3 stacks up against it's big brother, the 212 Evo. Glad to know it's capable of better than stock.




Id say,,,and then some.
The 4160,is 4 threads 2 cores, but it has a terrible location, with almost zero air flow, so while crunching at 100% #4tasks# it would run @ 65'ish. Now  in the same scenario, it runs 50c, give or take 3c or so.i went with it because it has zero ram conflict, and because it is under 6" tall, which i needed for my mATX cougar case.
Oh and it uses 92mm fans, but they are good, 
Great buy .


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2016)

Today only special: Intel  Xeon E3 1231v3 Haswell-R 1150 CPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Today only special: Intel  Xeon E3 1231v3 Haswell-R 1150 CPU


This offer has been extended through the rest of the week.

Also, maybe I should whine more.  I complained yesterday about the lack of HST, and today I'm getting HST AND CEP2's.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2016)

Just realized that I paused boinc on the wife's rig while she was trying to do something yesterday, and I never resumed....  

She was trying to do something online (something rather important) and it was loading very slowly, so I paused it just in case. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> This offer has been extended through the rest of the week.
> 
> Also, maybe I should whine more.  I complained yesterday about the lack of HST, and today I'm getting HST AND CEP2's.



Still hitting up those CEP2s?   How are your results with them, do they turn out errors ever?

I've noticed that when I increase my buffer size, I'd pull a few more HST WUs though it does'nt help much since I've to go through so many of the others to get to them


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2016)

Recently, (as in this year) the CEP's have been erroring out, but I think that's why they stopped sending them out.  I have a page of results, and so far they're all valid or pending validation.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow.
There are currently no new tasks available for my chosen projects, CEP2, HST and FAH2!

Edit: Linux boxes' event logs say that tasks are committed to other platforms.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wow.
> There are currently no new tasks available for my chosen projects, CEP2, HST and FAH2!
> 
> Edit: Linux boxes' event logs say that tasks are committed to other platforms.



Doesn't surprise me about the HST since they've been so hard so get for many of us. I did have quite a few FAAH2 til I removed the project like yesterday I think.

Interesting what you say about the CEP2 wu's though, I like the sound of that.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2016)

I've got 3 Beta-CEP wu's running on the 2600k. They're 10hrs in and 20 hrs remaining


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I've got 3 Beta-CEP wu's running on the 2600k. They're 10hrs in and 20 hrs remaining


Perhaps our newer computers are running through WUs faster than WCG would like and newer projects are handing out larger workloads to compensate? The recently-released HST had some rather large WUs too.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 14, 2016)

That could explain why I haven't got any HST on my old  (Ivy Bridge era) computers


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2016)

xvi said:


> Perhaps our newer computers are running through WUs faster than WCG would like and newer projects are handing out larger workloads to compensate? The recently-released HST had some rather large WUs too.



Indeed you may be right. Same rig is running an HST, 12 hrs in and 1 hr to go while an OET is estimated at 2.5hrs. The FAAH2 are up there too with long run times up like 12-14hrs iirc.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I've got 3 Beta-CEP wu's running on the 2600k. They're 10hrs in and 20 hrs remaining


35 hours combined for me!  That's just wrong.


manofthem said:


> Interesting what you say about the CEP2 wu's though, I like the sound of that.


Well..... got a mixture of valid and errors.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 35 hours combined for me! That's just wrong.


They actually completed in a little over 6 hours.
My slowest system (i3-3220T) has run out of work:
Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:57:59 AM PDT | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:57:59 AM PDT | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks sent
Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Help Stop TB
Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2
Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for the applications you have selected.
Okay, I give up.  Selected please send me other work.
@manofthem , a couple of the CEP2's that I got on the 12th were okay, but those since then have errored.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> They actually completed in a little over 6 hours.


Just checked mine too and you're right, those long times were way overestimates: I had 4 ranging form 8 to 16hrs.  Strange but all less that what BOINC estimated.



thebluebumblebee said:


> @manofthem , a couple of the CEP2's that I got on the 12th were okay, but those since then have errored.


I give you credit for sticking with them so far   I gave up when so many reported errors.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Help Stop TB
> Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2
> Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
> Thu 14 Apr 2016 07:58:01 AM PDT | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for the applications you have selected.
> Okay, I give up. Selected please send me other work.



Looks like you're stuck doing other work. Rather unkind that they can't supply steady work in the desired projects


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I give you credit for sticking with them so far


I have to wonder if it hurts me in getting new work - all those errors.

This looks, to me anyway, to be a great crunching case at a great price:
Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition Between the sale and the $15 MIR, it's only $38!  Shell Shocker, *today only*. (I would recommend a second 120/140MM fan in front)
RANT:
bit-tech tested this case and found that it had poor cooling performance......with an OC'd i7-870 and a blower fan HD5870 (188 watts).....in comparison to cases like the R5 and 760T.  That's a lot of heat in a case with only one 120MM inlet fan.  They should have popped in a second fan to see how that would have changed the performance.  This is a lower end case that's also meant to be quiet.  Comparing this case to the 760T is like track testing a Prius against a M5.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 15, 2016)

CEP2 is now up and running. Might get a different cooler for it at some point.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> CEP2 is now up and running. Might get a different cooler for it at some point.
> View attachment 73735



Sweet!  Could you report back after a few days of results of the CEP2?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2016)

News Flash:
New York state A.G. Schneiderman, former Vice President Al Gore and a coalition of Attorneys General from across the country announce historic state-based effort to charge CEP2 with unnecessary wear and tear to the Internet with their error prone workunits.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> News Flash:
> New York state A.G. Schneiderman, former Vice President Al Gore and a coalition of Attorneys General from across the country announce historic state-based effort to charge CEP2 with unnecessary wear and tear to the Internet with their error prone workunits.



Things aren't going too good with those wu's still, huh?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2016)

Bah, just saw that I didn't resume BOINC again after playing like 10 minutes of a game earlier...  A good 5 hrs wasted


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 21, 2016)

Btw have you all voted here guys! Not even a contest IMHO 

https://pv.webbyawards.com/2016/web.../corporate-social-responsibility?pre_open=175


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Btw have you all voted here guys! Not even a contest IMHO
> 
> https://pv.webbyawards.com/2016/web.../corporate-social-responsibility?pre_open=175



Nice reminder, thank you!


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2016)

Edit: Oops. This belongs in the Cruncher hardware thread.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2016)

xvi said:


> Edit: Oops. This belongs in the Cruncher hardware thread.



80GB 7,200 rpm Seagate and WD refurbs at NewEgg for $10 each 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236973

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178367


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Finally got my first Help Stop TB W.U.  should take around 7 3/4 hours to run.
And all it took was updating to the latest Boinc Manager.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 24, 2016)

Well guys hate to say but my journey in the crunching ring is going to come to an end. I am going to retire in about 15.27 days (sorry @HammerON just got to take one more spot on the big pie first). I will be throwing up a for sale ad for most of my rigs in the next couple weeks. A couple of the rigs already have plans for them weather with me or to another member here. But the major player of my farm (2p xeon) will be up for grabs along with a few of the fx rigs and the x58 rig. So if anyone wants first dibs just pm me. You will just have to wait for the f/s ad to go up before I will sell to keep with the rules of the forum. I will still be around and crunch on a very smaller base. And for the first couple weeks I will only post the f/s ad here on TPU to give fellow team mates first shot.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys hate to say but my journey in the crunching ring is going to come to an end. I am going to retire in about 15.27 days (sorry @HammerON just got to take one more spot on the big pie first). I will be throwing up a for sale ad for most of my rigs in the next couple weeks. A couple of the rigs already have plans for them weather with me or to another member here. But the major player of my farm (2p xeon) will be up for grabs along with a few of the fx rigs and the x58 rig. So if anyone wants first dibs just pm me. You will just have to wait for the f/s ad to go up before I will sell to keep with the rules of the forum. I will still be around and crunch on a very smaller base. And for the first couple weeks I will only post the f/s ad here on TPU to give fellow team mates first shot.



It's a sad time for the team, but understandable nonetheless. You sure did give it a good run!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2016)

Sitting here reading about The Low Cost Dangerous Game Rifle: My Road to the .375 Ruger African (learned something new about how to handle recoil), the 300 RCM and other such news that I've missed over the last few years and then WHAM. Thanks for all you've done @ThE_MaD_ShOt .


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sitting here reading about The Low Cost Dangerous Game Rifle: My Road to the .375 Ruger African (learned something new about how to handle recoil), the 300 RCM and other such news that I've missed over the last few years and then WHAM. Thanks for all you've done @ThE_MaD_ShOt .


 Shooting is another hobby I have. Which I need to spend more time with and get behind the scope more.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2016)

OK well I'm starting to get the itch again.. I've added a few rigs.. and here is the latest to the mix... I'm a little disappointed, because my overclock started failing last week on this 5820k. I had it set to 4.5+ghz with a bulk clock of 127.34, multiplier set to x36 to get my ram to it's default 2800.. but now i'm running into issues. So, i've dropped the bulk clock to 100 and set the multiplier to x40.. I'll play around with it later, but for now I have to get some work done.. lol


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> OK well I'm starting to get the itch again.. I've added a few rigs.. and here is the latest to the mix... I'm a little disappointed, because my overclock started failing last week on this 5820k. I had it set to 4.5+ghz with a bulk clock of 127.34, multiplier set to x36 to get my ram to it's default 2800.. but now i'm running into issues. So, i've dropped the bulk clock to 100 and set the multiplier to x40.. I'll play around with it later, but for now I have to get some work done.. lol



Glad to hear the itch is back!  

I'm sure you'll get that 5820k back to where you want it, just some fiddling. But even at 4ghz I bet that cpu will churn out nicely.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2016)

The HST WUs seem to be a little easier to come by now.  This evening I got quite a few on my main rig, and i'll be keeping an eye out to see if they keep coming.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys hate to say but my journey in the crunching ring is going to come to an end. I am going to retire in about 15.27 days (sorry @HammerON just got to take one more spot on the big pie first). I will be throwing up a for sale ad for most of my rigs in the next couple weeks. A couple of the rigs already have plans for them weather with me or to another member here. But the major player of my farm (2p xeon) will be up for grabs along with a few of the fx rigs and the x58 rig. So if anyone wants first dibs just pm me. You will just have to wait for the f/s ad to go up before I will sell to keep with the rules of the forum. I will still be around and crunch on a very smaller base. And for the first couple weeks I will only post the f/s ad here on TPU to give fellow team mates first shot.


Totally understand


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 29, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys hate to say but my journey in the crunching ring is going to come to an end. I am going to retire in about 15.27 days (sorry @HammerON just got to take one more spot on the big pie first). I will be throwing up a for sale ad for most of my rigs in the next couple weeks. A couple of the rigs already have plans for them weather with me or to another member here. But the major player of my farm (2p xeon) will be up for grabs along with a few of the fx rigs and the x58 rig. So if anyone wants first dibs just pm me. You will just have to wait for the f/s ad to go up before I will sell to keep with the rules of the forum. I will still be around and crunch on a very smaller base. And for the first couple weeks I will only post the f/s ad here on TPU to give fellow team mates first shot.



Thanks for all you did too push the numbers up,  I too have had too slow down.


----------



## stinger608 (May 2, 2016)

Had to shut my main system down yesterday! I don't exactly know how, but I ended up with a nasty bug in it. Ran Malwarebytes, Superantispyware, Avast, and finally ran Kaspersky recovery disk 10. 

Each one got rid of some but after running Avast and rebooting it seemed to rid the system of everything. Basically just ran Kaspersky as a precaution. 

The system was down for about 10 hours so my numbers will be down for a day or two I would imagine.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 2, 2016)

ewww....


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> The HST WUs seem to be a little easier to come by now.  This evening I got quite a few on my main rig, and i'll be keeping an eye out to see if they keep coming.



Just reporting in on this...

HST must now be in full order.  The 4770k has been switched over to HST for several (~5) days now, and it has a healthy queue of HST WUs only.  If you haven't dabbled in this project, seems safe to start now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Just reporting in on this...
> 
> HST must now be in full order.  The 4770k has been switched over to HST for several (~5) days now, and it has a healthy queue of HST WUs only.  If you haven't dabbled in this project, seems safe to start now


I have only 2 projects selected at this time, FAH2 and HST.  I have one HST WU across 28 threads.  I have been getting 1-2 of them a day, so I don't think they're "in full order."  But, I don't mind, because I'm about 2 weeks away from diamond for FAH2.  I'm also 3 days worth of WU's from silver for HST, 2 days of which are already awaiting validation.  I'm not complaining, things are working out nice - well - except for CEP2.  Once I get those two badges, I'll shut everything down except for my 3220T for the summer.

I'm wondering what the team output is going to be a month from now, with ThE_MaD_ShOt shutting down, [ION]'s school ending and others backing off for the summer.  Let's hope [ION] gets a job in the Pacific Northwest where the electricity is cheap.(or better yet, a 2 year scholarship for another 2 years in school!)


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have only 2 projects selected at this time, FAH2 and HST. I have one HST WU across 28 threads. I have been getting 1-2 of them a day, so I don't think they're "in full order." But, I don't mind, because I'm about 2 weeks away from diamond for FAH2. I'm also 3 days worth of WU's from silver for HST, 2 days of which are already awaiting validation. I'm not complaining, things are working out nice - well - except for CEP2.



I noticed similar at first. What I saw was if I had HST and another project, I wouldn't get many wu's. Access 24 threads, I'd have only like 5-9 wu's and that's with a 4 day buffer.

However, after reading several pages on WCG site about HST and seeing people post good results when selecting HST only, I too selected only HST on this pc only. (I had tried this before shortly after the project released, but it didn't give me enough work)

@thebluebumblebee: maybe give it a try to run only HST and see if your queue fills up. Even if you want to run more than 1, just check it out and report back. 



> Once I get those two badges, I'll shut everything down except for my 3220T for the summer.
> 
> I'm wonderingwhat the team output is going to be a month from now, with ThE_MaD_ShOt shutting down, [ION]'s school ending and others backing off for the summer. Let's hope [ION] gets a job in the Pacific Northwest where the electricity is cheap.(or better yet, a 2 year scholarship for another 2 years in school!)



You're right about that! It makes sense that we will drop off a good deal during summer; that usually happens. 

I shouldn't be be dropping in PPD this summer, should be able to hold on strong. I think I'll stop folding as it gets hotter as I can already feel the warmth out there by the pcs.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> run only HST


Done.  I'll let ya'all know what happens.

Edit: 4 hours later and I've gotten 8 HST WU's.  My Windows system if full, but all of my Linux systems are running out. (as I typed that, I got another one on one of the Linux systems)


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

A non-modular PSU is a small mATX case isn't that best idea 

I spent a few hours today tearing apart 2 of the pcs.  Got interrupted right when I started making progress, so I had to come back to it tonight after dinner.  All in all, switched some ram around for the sake of colors, switched the PSUs around to get the better PSU in the crunch/fold rig, and that led to the non-mod in the mATX.  Oh well, whatevs. 

Took some time as one of my hdds wasn't being seen in Windows, then figured out it was the sata cable, either came out a tad or never made it in all the way...


Spoiler











So, pcs are back up and running, and I really like this Fractal case, it just looks so nice and clean and exudes quality.  I'll post some pics once I get it all done.  I just need to order some new sata cables because the ones i had were right angle cables, and those won't work in this case, need straight ones.  I found one more, but I still need 2 




thebluebumblebee said:


> Done.  I'll let ya'all know what happens.
> 
> Edit: 4 hours later and I've gotten 8 HST WU's.  My Windows system if full, but all of my Linux systems are running out. (as I typed that, I got another one on one of the Linux systems)



Sounds like an improvement!   ...other than the Linux systems


----------



## stevorob (May 4, 2016)

Had a power outage last night, and I totally forgot to power 2 rigs back on to resume crunching until just now.  Should start seeing some points come back in for me.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Done.  I'll let ya'all know what happens.
> 
> Edit: 4 hours later and I've gotten 8 HST WU's.  My Windows system if full, but all of my Linux systems are running out. (as I typed that, I got another one on one of the Linux systems)



BBB, how's that rig been going since going exclusively to HST?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> BBB, how's that rig been going since going exclusively to HST?


I stopped after 4 hours.  I was running out of work so I went back to FAH2.


----------



## Nordic (May 9, 2016)

Thought I would pop in and say hi. It seems I am still crunching. My remote amd cpu's have been just going. I have had my 4790k going on and off. If I have anything else crunching I don't know about it anymore.


----------



## 4x4n (May 10, 2016)

Anyone interested in a decent 2600k set-up? Just posted in the for sale section here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...o-2x4gb-patriot-1866-ram.222382/#post-3456127

Pm me if interested. I'll give a discount to crunchers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Anyone interested in a decent 2600k set-up? Just posted in the for sale section here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...o-2x4gb-patriot-1866-ram.222382/#post-3456127
> 
> Pm me if interested. I'll give a discount to crunchers.


FYI: This is my 2600K @ 4.4 on a P67 motherboard with 4GB RAM running FAH2 on Linux. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3314029

Also, it seems to me that FAH2 runs better on Windows than it does on Linux.  My stock clocked 3770K with W7, the one that's my daily desktop, has been beating the dedicated OC'd 2600K on Linux.


----------



## Nordic (May 12, 2016)

I just got a hot tip on something worth trying in order to get more performance out of Linux. I would try it myself, but I don't have a Linux system running atm.
https://github.com/Turbine1991/build_ubuntu_kernel_wastedcores

If anyone tries this, let me know your results. Make sure you @james888 mention me so I see it.


----------



## Nordic (May 12, 2016)

Feel free  to browse my wares. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpus-cpus-and-audio.222441/#post-3457708


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2016)

So I had a goof up...








Somehow one of my pcs got shut down, and I don't know how long it's been down; it must have been the little one that likes to push buttons.  Oh well, it's back up now 

And just got on my main rig, and it had no tasks!  I thought HST ran low on work or something, no idea.  but changed the profile and got some UGM, then one more HST.  Now i changed it _back _to HST again so let's see if more HST keep coming.


----------



## 4x4n (May 17, 2016)

Have the new Xeon running, just in time for the challenge.  

It's a 12 core 24 thread ES running at 2.3ghz using only 128 watts! Picked it up on ebay for $190. Trying out windows 10 with this as well. Curious as to what the ppd will be. MY 2683 (14 core at 2.5ghz) does around 14k.


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Have the new Xeon running, just in time for the challenge.
> 
> It's a 12 core 24 thread ES running at 2.3ghz using only 128 watts! Picked it up on ebay for $190. Trying out windows 10 with this as well. Curious as to what the ppd will be. MY 2683 (14 core at 2.5ghz) does around 14k.



Oh that is a pretty sight to see, all those threads!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Have the new Xeon running, just in time for the challenge.
> 
> It's a 12 core 24 thread ES running at 2.3ghz using only 128 watts! Picked it up on ebay for $190. Trying out windows 10 with this as well. Curious as to what the ppd will be. MY 2683 (14 core at 2.5ghz) does around 14k.



Damn....iirc,yesterday i hit 50k,and im only @56'ish now dunno, must be a slow day i suppose.nice score tho. Good work


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2016)

So, Saturday morning I had the house to myself and I decided to move a crunching system out of one case and into another so I could start building the 4790K that I picked up for my son. (should only take a few hours, right?)  Thought I'd use an old PSU I have.  _echo_ "how old is it?" _echo _I'm so glad you asked.  It's a Seasonic SS-380HB that has SATA power connectors but no PCI-e and only a 4 pin EPS.  Motherboard that I'm moving needs an 8 pin EPS.  _echo_ "So what'd ya do?" _echo_ Again, so glad you asked.  I tore apart 4 _other_ systems, including the other 2 crunchers and moved parts around.  I'm ending up with one motherboard in the case it started in, but everything else has changed.  The cruncher's HDD's stayed with their original CPU's and the RAM stayed on the same motherboards, but everything else is zip bang moved.



jboydgolfer said:


> Damn....iirc,yesterday i hit 50k,and im only @56'ish now dunno, must be a slow day i suppose.nice score tho. Good work


It all depends on the projects that you have WU's from and how long it takes for someone to validate your work.  So you can have completed WU's sitting there for days waiting for that validation.  The FAAH2 WU's are instantly validated.


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, Saturday morning I had the house to myself and I decided to move a crunching system out of one case and into another so I could start building the 4790K that I picked up for my son. (should only take a few hours, right?)  Thought I'd use an old PSU I have.  _echo_ "how old is it?" _echo _I'm so glad you asked.  It's a Seasonic SS-380HB that has SATA power connectors but no PCI-e and only a 4 pin EPS.  Motherboard that I'm moving needs an 8 pin EPS.  _echo_ "So what'd ya do?" _echo_ Again, so glad you asked.  I tore apart 4 _other_ systems, including the other 2 crunchers and moved parts around.  I'm ending up with one motherboard in the case it started in, but everything else has changed.  The cruncher's HDD's stayed with their original CPU's and the RAM stayed on the same motherboards, but everything else is zip bang moved.
> 
> 
> It all depends on the projects that you have WU's from and how long it takes for someone to validate your work.  So you can have completed WU's sitting there for days waiting for that validation.  The FAAH2 WU's are instantly validated.



I applaud you for getting everything sorted out and running. I _never_ would have made it if I had been in your position


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> you can have completed WU's sitting there for days waiting for that validation



based on that, i have 3 pages of work not validated as of 6pm, i must have well over 10,000 from the 16th(today) alone.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I _never_ would have made it if I had been in your position


um, I'm really slow, especially with so many changes.  Took me about 12 hours of work to get it all done and I only "finished" about a half an hour ago.  I have to figure out why one of the system resets when I hit the power button. (messed up front panel connections)


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> um, I'm really slow, especially with so many changes.  Took me about 12 hours of work to get it all done and I only "finished" about a half an hour ago.  I have to figure out why one of the system resets when I hit the power button. (messed up front panel connections)



Still, I would have crapped out somewhere down the line: tired, frustrated, kids, wife, something...  That took you some dedication to push through, I mean 12hrs is nothing to scoff at in the least.

And those front panel connections, you gave me an Idea. My little girl has been pressing the buttons on 2 machines here, shutting them down. I may unplug the power button and wire the reset for power. Might save me a bit of headache.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2016)

It was like:
Saturday: wahoo.....whistle while you work....(wait......what....shoot.....darn.....oh......no......you don't mean.....well crap)x4....there's golf on TV?
Sunday: eh, Golf?
Monday: Must. Get. This. Done.  Looking forward to seeing what the 4790K can do.  It has 16GB of RAM so I wanted to experiment with doing a RAMDISK Linux install.  Don't have time for that now.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Have the new Xeon running, just in time for the challenge.
> 
> It's a 12 core 24 thread ES running at 2.3ghz using only 128 watts! Picked it up on ebay for $190. Trying out windows 10 with this as well. Curious as to what the ppd will be. MY 2683 (14 core at 2.5ghz) does around 14k.


Good to see so many threads running, now if only that beast was overclocked to give it a boost. 
Looking at the "remaining time" column the W.U.'s seem to take a fair bit longer than the same ones run on my little machine with faster clocks. FAH2 takes around 7.5 to 8.5 hours on mine, yours is basically double the time.


----------



## stevorob (May 17, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Good to see so many threads running, now if only that beast was overclocked to give it a boost.
> Looking at the "remaining time" column the W.U.'s seem to take a fair bit longer than the same ones run on my little machine with faster clocks. FAH2 takes around 7.5 to 8.5 hours on mine, yours is basically double the time.



Seems to be the nature of how crunching works with HT chips - they can run alot of tasks concurrently, but take alot more time per task compared to a chip with less cores/threads at faster clocks... but I agree, clock it a bit and it'll be even more beastly, since ppd scales nicely with increased clock speeds.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2016)

Guys I have placed up my F/s thread for some of my rigs. Crunchers and folders will get a great discount just for the fact of keeping the rigs in the team.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rigs-and-combos.222544/


----------



## 4x4n (May 17, 2016)

Would love to clock up the Xeon, but these are locked. Too bad because they run cool and probably have lots of room to go higher. And yes the lower clock speed make the work units take longer to complete, but the number of units running at the same time more than make up for it, especially when you consider the power usage.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 18, 2016)

I've been eyeballing the Xeon V4 ES processors as well since the prices are nice, but I think I'll just overhaul my X99 rig and get a retail Broadwell-E, a better motherboard with an OC socket and probably a GTX 1080 when they appear soon. 

Also, sorry I've been gone from the forums for a while, but most of my stuff is still running as usual and I've just been busy with school and work. I really should get this FX-8150 back online sometime since my parents returned it last year after upgrading their home machines with 6700Ks last year (and get BOINC on them too, perhaps, but I've not wanted any complaints about the machines considering mom's Gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5 board that wasn't even overclocked managed to destroy its BIOS a week and I had to recover that).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2016)

News: New project - OpenZika


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> News: New project - OpenZika



Oh this is awesome news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2016)

I just checked my projects, and it automatically signed me up.


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I just checked my projects, and it automatically signed me up.



Same here, forgot I ticked that box to automatically sign up for new projects.  I had a whole bunch on my main rig, which brings me to my next point.

I'm glad this project had plenty of work out of the gate.  HST WUs were like drips from a dead tap in a desert, but these OZ seem much more promising


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2016)

Was wondering what most on the team do for new projects... 

Do you start new projects as soon as they come out? Do you wait for a particular badge on current project then switch? Or do you only switch if the new project interests you?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Was wondering what most on the team do for new projects...
> 
> Do you start new projects as soon as they come out? Do you wait for a particular badge on current project then switch? Or do you only switch if the new project interests you?



I just have the automatic opt-in option checked in my WCG control panel, I don't discriminate on research causes for higher PPD or whatnot, plus I don't check on my machines too much beyond whether they are frozen or turned off.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2016)

So, how hot can I expect a 4790K to get with a X-31?  I just set it up, and the motherboard (Z97-A) OC'd it a bit.  I watched the temps in Psensor and paused it when it got to 85.  The stock 2600K that I had under this cooler normally ran under 50!  Should I make sure the CPU is running at stock?

Edit: Just saw that the review temps were much better, on a 4770K.


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, how hot can I expect a 4790K to get with a X-31?  I just set it up, and the motherboard (Z97-A) OC'd it a bit.  I watched the temps in Psensor and paused it when it got to 85.  The stock 2600K that I had under this cooler normally ran under 50!  Should I make sure the CPU is running at stock?
> 
> Edit: Just saw that the review temps were much better, on a 4770K.



I thought the 4790k was supposed to be cooler than the 4770k...?  All I know is that my 4790 ran hot before the H80i, and. Y 4770k was very hot under custom water before delidding. 

Sounds like your temp of 85c isn't too far off from what I've experienced


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Was wondering what most on the team do for new projects...
> 
> Do you start new projects as soon as they come out? Do you wait for a particular badge on current project then switch? Or do you only switch if the new project interests you?


Mine are set to automatically opt in on new projects.





Okay fellow teammates, I know some of you have got to be wanting to increase your fleet size. I will give very good discounts to fellow teammates just to keep this stuff in the team. So make some offers and buy some crunching power. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rigs-and-combos.222544/


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Was wondering what most on the team do for new projects...
> 
> Do you start new projects as soon as they come out? Do you wait for a particular badge on current project then switch? Or do you only switch if the new project interests you?



I do as @Jstn7477 does- All projects and opt in to new stuff when/if it appears.

Nice to have a bunch of new projects recently!  Remember having extended conversations a year or so ago about WCG running out of new projects? 

*EDIT- BUY @ThE_MaD_ShOt 's GOODS!!!* Nice stuff- some of it used to be in my farm iirc


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> I do as @Jstn7477 does- All projects and opt in to new stuff when/if it appears.
> 
> Nice to have a bunch of new projects recently!  Remember having extended conversations a year or so ago about WCG running out of new projects?
> 
> *EDIT- BUY @ThE_MaD_ShOt 's GOODS!!!* Nice stuff- some of it used to be in my farm iirc


@Norton you are correct as some was yours


----------



## stinger608 (May 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, how hot can I expect a 4790K to get with a X-31?  I just set it up, and the motherboard (Z97-A) OC'd it a bit.  I watched the temps in Psensor and paused it when it got to 85.  The stock 2600K that I had under this cooler normally ran under 50!  Should I make sure the CPU is running at stock?
> 
> Edit: Just saw that the review temps were much better, on a 4770K.




Not sure on air. The 4790K that I have has been under a H100i since being new. When the radiator and fans are clean it rarely gets above 50c. I'm needing to do some cleaning so it is running in the upper 50's now. However, I haven't even boosted to the turbo on this chip as I really didn't see a need to.     Its a rocking out chip at stock clocks.


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 20, 2016)

Whoa, already have a Zika WU in my queue!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2016)

After repeated beatings, my Internet agreed to not work for a few days.  On select systems.


stinger608 said:


> The 4790K that I have has been under a H100i


The KRAKEN X31 performs just under the H80.  I backed off the OC and ramped up the fans and it's now crunching at 76.


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The KRAKEN X31 performs just under the H80. I backed off the OC and ramped up the fans and it's now crunching at 76.



What is your 4790k clocked at?  My 4790 at 3.8 on an H80i is crunching along at ~55C max


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2016)

It's running on Linux, so I don't have access to those great Windows' utilities.  After the challenge, it becomes my son's system, so I'll install Windows then.


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's running on Linux, so I don't have access to those great Windows' utilities.  After the challenge, it becomes my son's system, so I'll install Windows then.



No worries, sounds like your son has a nice system incoming! And at least you have something to compare to.


----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2016)

Matt, if you want, you can right-click the CPU performance chart in the Task Manager and change graph to logical processors


----------



## stinger608 (May 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> My 4790 at 3.8 on an H80i



Isn't that downclocked a little? I thought the 4790's were running at 4.0? 
That is what the one I have has run since day one.


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Isn't that downclocked a little? I thought the 4790's were running at 4.0?
> That is what the one I have has run since day one.



You are correct sir. The board I have will only let it go to 3.8, weak sauce I know.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> After repeated beatings, my Internet agreed to not work for a few days. On select systems.


Of course I forgot what happens with FAAH2.  I have 8+ pages of invalids.   That's 50 days worth of work.
Should have listened to my own advice: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1188#post-3351987


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2016)

@gobuuku, are you okay?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Of course I forgot what happens with FAAH2. I have 8+ pages of invalids.


I'm getting credited for them!  Whew, what a relief.  I was bummed about 2+ days of wasted work.  I'll enjoy the pie for a couple of days.
And, just to show that I was once in second place:


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm getting credited for them!  Whew, what a relief.  I was bummed about 2+ days of wasted work.  I'll enjoy the pie for a couple of days.
> And, just to show that I was once in second place:
> View attachment 74866



Right on, that looks good. We would believe you anyway, but hey it's pretty awesome seeing it frozen in a pic!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Right on, that looks good. We would believe you anyway, but hey it's pretty awesome seeing it frozen in a pic!


Wait till you see the total results for the day.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wait till you see the total results for the day.


Nice! 

Apologies for the limited amount of input from me- ended up with 3 more alarm calls after Friday so my energy levels have been total crap this past weekend 

Hoping for some calm days this week (fingers crossed)


----------



## Caring1 (May 24, 2016)

I've got a new Beta for the Clean Energy Project-Phase 2.
I'm hoping the W.U.'s are cut down if implemented, the one I have will take just over 1.5 DAYS. 
Trust me to get one in the middle of a challenge, hopefully It gives good points.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I've got a new Beta for the Clean Energy Project-Phase 2.
> I'm hoping the W.U.'s are cut down if implemented, the one I have will take just over 1.5 DAYS.
> Trust me to get one in the middle of a challenge, hopefully It gives good points.



I hope they switch on the regular ones soon- hoping to get a 10 yr badge in CEP2 and only have about 90 days left to go.


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

Norton said:


> I hope they switch on the regular ones soon- hoping to get a 10 yr badge in CEP2 and only have about 90 days left to go.



That's very impressive! 

Were you affected by the constant erroring wu's? That made me have a sad


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2016)

Question for anyone else running OpenZika wu's...

Have you noticed lower PPD with this project? I was just taking a gander through my results, and when I average out ppd/hr, it's significantly lower, around mid 20s as opposed to low to mid 30s in other projects.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2016)

It has the highest PPH at 193.36.


----------



## xvi (May 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It has the highest PPH at 193.36.


For comparison..
HST: 168.34
FA@H: 180.30
OET: 172.41
UGM: 177.07
MCM: 175.08
CEP2: 162.91

Edit: Pretty substantial jump, really.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2016)

Before the challenge, I was running HST, FAAH2, CEP2 and Beta (that means it was all FAAH2) with 28 threads (8 in Windows) and getting 15-18K PPD. (I think FAAH2 works better on Windows than Linux.)
At the beginning of the challenge, I added 8 more Linux threads and then added Zika's and quit FAAH2.  Today, I got almost 39K with only 33 run time hours! (not sure what those beta's did)
I think I'm in love.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2016)

More about the PPH for Zika:
I just looked at My Contribution and saw this:
HST  ~62 days run time  138 results  333,362
Zika  ~61 days run time  1,051 results  556,629
I can't tell yet if Zika runs better on Linux than Windows - seems that it does.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2016)

I hate to do this.  I really, really, REALLY hate to do this.  I like to "strike" "while the anvil's hot," and those OZ (thanks @manofthem ) WU's are hot, hot HOT on Linux. (11.5K,12.5K, and 13.7K on my Linux i7's yesterday) . I'm going away for the weekend and will be shutting down the big sticks.   Hopefully, I will come back to cool weather so I can continue, otherwise, it's time for my summer hiatus.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I hate to do this.  I really, really, REALLY hate to do this.  I like to "strike" "while the anvil's hot," and those OZ (thanks @manofthem ) WU's are hot, hot HOT on Linux. (11.5K,12.5K, and 13.7K on my Linux i7's yesterday) . I'm going away for the weekend and will be shutting down the big sticks.   Hopefully, I will come back to cool weather so I can continue, otherwise, it's time for my summer hiatus.



I don't know, I think you have some magic in those chips. They chain out ppd like woah and put mine to shame. Hmm, maybe I'll reinstall Linux again on one rig and see what it can do with the OZ...  

Be safe and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2016)

....and I had a 50K+ day going!


manofthem said:


> Be safe and enjoy the weekend!


Camping at Nehalem Bay State Park with a group that takes 17 sites!
Golfing at Manzanita Golf Course with 6 tee times.  Prizes awarded - just don't win the OLD wood shafted club for shortest drive!
Danger?  That comes with the ~8 portable grills that we set on one of the picnic tables for the evening meals.  Never know who's going to blow their top off - the last guy to do it is a firefighter!  Oh did we rib him about that.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2016)

Just checked my results and they are way down!  The 4P and another rig haven't reported in the last 24 hrs. Hoping it's an internet connection issue and that they are still running.... won't know for sure until tomorrow morning since they're at a remote site 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Hopefully, I will come back to cool weather so I can continue, otherwise, it's time for my summer hiatus.


Happens to most of us this time of year- no worries


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2016)

Are the HST wus becoming hard to get again?  I don't have any right now on my main rig, and it was churning out nicely   Anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2016)

Ive hardly had any, and have none at the moment.
Plenty of other work to keep me busy though.


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2016)

Switched back to HST only and got more work ready, just need to finish the dl'd work for OZ. Gotta keep an eye on it though because before I ended up out of work. HST seems to be less reliable than OZ, surprising for 2 new projects.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Switched back to HST only and got more work ready, just need to finish the dl'd work for OZ. Gotta keep an eye on it though because before I ended up out of work. HST seems to be less reliable than OZ, surprising for 2 new projects.



I checked my remote rigs that stopped. The Xeon rig ran out of work due to some stuck uploads and the 4P decided to lock up for some reason (think it was a power fluctuation).

Both seemed to restart just fine. The 4P is ok but the Xeon didn't report any work today yet. Will check them again in the morning


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2016)

Norton said:


> I checked my remote rigs that stopped. The Xeon rig ran out of work due to some stuck uploads and the 4P decided to lock up for some reason (think it was a power fluctuation).
> 
> Both seemed to restart just fine. The 4P is ok but the Xeon didn't report any work today yet. Will check them again in the morning



Figures. Challenge time and we have issues lol. It's all good, your 4p restarted and is churning butter nicely; hope your Xeon is ok mañana.


----------



## stinger608 (May 29, 2016)

I scored a couple of Cooler Master Hyper 212's for the one 2P system that has been running in the upper 80's C. However, I'm going to wait until the challenge is done to shut it down and change the coolers. Should make a huge difference in temps on them chips.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I scored a couple of Cooler Master Hyper 212's for the one 2P system that has been running in the upper 80's C. *However, I'm going to wait until the challenge is done to shut it down and change the coolers*. Should make a huge difference in temps on them chips.





> *End Date:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7856
You're good to go sir


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 29, 2016)

2nd place eh? not too bad.


----------



## stinger608 (May 29, 2016)

Norton said:


> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7856
> You're good to go sir




Oh crap, I guess I thought it went through memorial day. 

Silly me.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2016)

Lol, I thought it was still going too.
Guess I can turn my system off at night now to cut power usage.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Lol, I thought it was still going too.
> Guess I can turn my system off at night now to cut power usage.



Don't have to turn it off if you don't have to... We could always use the extra ppd!


----------



## stinger608 (May 30, 2016)

Norton said:


> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7856
> You're good to go sir




Well crap! Pulled the old 1U coolers off to install the 212's and I am going to have to mod the dang things to get them to work I guess. 

The factory 212 mounting screws are the same m3 x 0.50 thread but not even close to being long enough. I guess I'm going to have to jump on McMaster Carr and get some 30mm length screws ordered.

Naturally not a soul in this shit hole town has anything even close to the right size. 

Smallest screws here is m4 and that was through Menards.

Nice thing about ordering from McMaster Carr is they have a huge warehouse in Denver CO. and that is only 100 miles away so you usually get them in a day.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap! Pulled the old 1U coolers off to install the 212's and I am going to have to mod the dang things to get them to work I guess.
> 
> The factory 212 mounting screws are the same m3 x 0.50 thread but not even close to being long enough. I guess I'm going to have to jump on McMaster Carr and get some 30mm length screws ordered.
> 
> ...


Well damn I have 2 coolers that fit perfect i'll sell ya. Say $325 and i'll throw in a board, 2x cpu's and 12gb of memory for free. Also your little package is on the way to ya brother.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2016)

8,999,965  My current BOINC points total.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 2, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well damn I have 2 coolers that fit perfect i'll sell ya. Say $325 and i'll throw in a board, 2x cpu's and 12gb of memory for free. Also your little package is on the way to ya brother.



Nice!
Btw, the shipping address is the same as mine, but the billing isnt


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Nice!
> Btw, the shipping address is the same as mine, but the billing isnt


Cool just make the check out to the Help Mad Shot Finish His Car Fund. OR the HMSFHCF for short.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Just saw this thread posted and thought it might be relevant to team members here that remote in.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-pcs-hijacked-paypal-accounts-drained.223090/


----------



## xvi (Jun 2, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Just saw this thread posted and thought it might be relevant to team members here that remote in.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-pcs-hijacked-paypal-accounts-drained.223090/


Saw that too. I assume the "fix" is to not only change your Teamviewer account password, but the unattended password for all PCs too. Ugh. That's going to be a nightmare.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't use it anyway. All my rigs are contained within one room in my basement.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't use it anyway. All my rigs are contained within one room in my basement.



Mine are in one room too, but I loved TeamViewer for remoting in here and there, especially while out of town from my phone. This is a disappointment for me and others


----------



## xvi (Jun 3, 2016)

Just going to whip up a quick and dirty guide to changing passwords.

1. Log in to your TeamViewer account here.





2. Flip a desk because you can't sign in. (The rest of this will be from memory)





3. If you do get in, go to the top right, click your name, click "Edit Account" I think.

4. Should be an option to change your password there.

5. Log in to *every* machine with unattended access. Look for the checkmarks here for a hint as to which these are.





6. For any machine with an unchanging password set, go to Extras > Options





7.1 Change or remove your personal password if you have one.
7.2 Check "Manage Additional Passwords" for any extra passwords.
7.3 Might be optional, uncheck the "Grant easy access" checkbox (I think it authenticates with your Teamviewer Login, so this might be safe to leave)





8. Grab a beer from the beer fridge and repeat to all other computers. Might want to grab a couple so you don't have to make multiple trips.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2016)

Great info! Thanks @xvi 



xvi said:


> *Grab a beer from the beer fridge and repeat to all other computers*. Might want to grab a couple so you don't have to make multiple trips.


If [Ion] followed this part he would be thoroughly hammered before he finished 25% of his rigs


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

I think I have asked this before but don't remember what the response was... 

Is anyone running CEP2 with success? I ask because previously I had so many errors with that project, but I've been thinking of dabbling in it again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm only requesting HST and CEP2.  I'm not getting anything at the moment, but the last CEP2 beta's that just came through were fine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2016)

Everyone must be:


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 4, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Everyone must be:




Yea! Its been an insane week for me. Seems that has been the story for a few of us Crunching members this last few weeks.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 4, 2016)

I have more cores going for me. They are all remote and part time. I keep fixing peoples computers for free but only if they let me install boinc to run when it is idle. This strategy only works so well, as some of these computers are only turned on once a month to pay bills anymore.

This time I got i7's though. I am not sure how much it will increase my ppd but it will increase.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Everyone must be:



That's how I feel   I got hit hard with a stomach virus that my family had been passing around. Starting to feel the slightest bit better but still not very good.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I think I have asked this before but don't remember what the response was...
> 
> Is anyone running CEP2 with success? I ask because previously I had so many errors with that project, but I've been thinking of dabbling in it again.


To my knowledge I have never had a bad WU.  I run everything except OET: I hated the variations in points, but the reason I got into this was for cancer, so I don't stray too far away from cancer projects.  I run two profiles.  One of them is for the X5675 6C/12T that does (IIRC) 2 CEP2 WUs, and the other profile is for the two 2P 8C/16T Xeons (16C/32T total) that runs something like 6 or 8 CEP2 WUs max (set maximum # of WUs allowed in the download queue).  I have nothing OCed though.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Everyone must be:


Pretty close to that 



manofthem said:


> That's how I feel   I got hit hard with a stomach virus that my family had been passing around. Starting to feel the slightest bit better but still not very good.


Good to hear you're feeling better!

My busy week spilled over to a busy weekend so far- 2 call outs mixed with my 3 hr's or so of weekend stops for work AND the wife/son cashing in on all of the rest of my time 

I need a vacation.....


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 5, 2016)

Here is what I usually spend my free time on. 


Here is my home built VDub trike:




Spoiler: Trike


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm only requesting HST and CEP2.  I'm not getting anything at the moment, but the last CEP2 beta's that just came through were fine.



Ha, my bad but I just realized CEP2 was now labeled an intermittent project. not sure how I missed that   I guess I'll give up work on that project.  


t_ski said:


> I run everything except OET: I hated the variations in points, but the reason I got into this was for cancer, so I don't stray too far away from cancer projects.



Good point, I want to get back into the MCM as well and fight some more cancer.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2016)

Back to complain about something else...

Anyone else running FA@H2 and receiving errors?  I just added that project 2 nights ago, and 3 wus have errored out.  Not sure why, system is rock solid and no OC, no crashes. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?


Edit: on closer inspections, it seems that these that are marked as Error were returned within minutes of being sent.  Very weird but I don't think it'll affect me too much, I guess.


Edit 2: upon further searching on WCG forums, it appears to be an issue with the actual download, where it may be interrupted and resumed, but it's somehow wrong and it leads to an eventual Error.  More info in this *thread*.

I can dig that more than wasting time on the wu and then getting an error


----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2016)

i have gotten several aborted taks on MCM and Ebola, dammit i need moar points...


----------



## xvi (Jun 6, 2016)

peche said:


> dammit i need moar points...


There's a solution for that.


----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2016)

xvi said:


> There's a solution for that.


dammit... now i need money for the solution , thanks sir


----------



## manofthem (Jun 8, 2016)

How's everybody doing? Quiet times as of late. No wonder, seems like we've all been hammered with 101 things everyday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2016)

It's been too hot here for crunching - 3 days near 100.  Cooler now, so I've fired a couple systems back up.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's been too hot here for crunching - 3 days near 100.  Cooler now, so I've fired a couple systems back up.



It's crazy to think of 100*F in Oregon . I guess Florida does have a monopoly on heat, just the humidity 


I'm thankful that I've managed to keep things going despite warmer weather. I've felt the difference a few times though. Ie: the other night it was warm out in the room so I was going to pause the folder, but it was reporting 500k+ ppd so I left it alone


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's been too hot here for crunching - 3 days near 100.  Cooler now, so I've fired a couple systems back up.


I am near port land right now, and that was some serious heat.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> It's crazy to think of 100*F in Oregon


100's aren't that uncommon out here....., in July, August and September.  Very unusual in June.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 9, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 100's aren't that uncommon out here....., in July, August and September.  Very unusual in June.



We are suppose to be near 90 on Friday. That is completely unheard of the first part of June here. 

So far I have managed to keep all crunchers running as the pair of 2P systems are in the basement. 

Jeez, I might move my main rig down to the basement just for cooler temps..............On me.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 9, 2016)

It's been pretty hot in Denmark as well, so the FX-8320E haven't been running for a bit.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2016)

Bad thunderstorms rolled in today, caught me good at work and had to scramble to get the roof covered 


The storm must have knocked out the power temporarily at home too. The wife called a few minutes ago and said that she couldn't get the pc working on the TV, some message about reset settings. Turns out it was at bios screen. Got it working again but I've to check the others. And since I closed TeamViewer in the aftermath of the recent hack, I can't do it til after work 


Thank you Mr Lightning... I guess I do have to be worried about lightning


----------



## xvi (Jun 9, 2016)

Eastern Washington got hit with some lightning yesterday. One of our customers had it strike a pole with two of our radios/antennas on it. I think one survived, no idea how.


----------



## stevorob (Jun 9, 2016)

It's getting fairly warm here, but I have my rigs spread out, 2 downstairs, 2 upstairs, and it really makes a difference.  Hopefully I can keep all rigs going through the summer, may just turn some clocks down a bit to help with the heat.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2016)

It's been right around mid 80's here. About 70 in the basement where my rigs are so all is good.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 9, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's been right around mid 80's here. About 70 in the basement where my rigs are so all is good.



my nephews room is in my basement, and its Pretty damn cold, perfect for PC life 
an apt i lived in years ago was in the Basement of a house, and God i loved it in the Summer.

luckily my PC's have not been phased by the high temps of late, Central air keeps it nice in here regardless of the outdoor conditions. its a must for me due to a respiratory issue, which also makes it nice for PC's that are crunching


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2016)

In the 70's here with lows in the upper 50's 

Not a big deal for me since the only rig I have running at home atm is the 2600k one that's been running on the Kreij memorial account. I have 64 cores/80 threads running at assorted work sites


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep, it hit 92 here today! I got home about 3 hours ago to a scalding hot computer room upstairs. 

Have one of them little window air conditioners so stuck that in. It has already made one heck of a difference. Probably down to the mid 70's in this room now and still well above 80 outside.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 10, 2016)

@Norton  is right, its been JUST shy of cold in the northeast for the past 48 hours.

When i wake up, 4:30am, it was 45-50F here in massachusetts.
but it was upper 80's for the week prior.

And a damn bear stole my bird feeder, and what ill guess was 3 or so dollars in bird seed.
Nothing else strong enuff to bend a solid inch of wrought iron bar like it was a bendy straw.

Im definitely gonna leave him a bad feedback on heatware/bear.com


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

I have currently posted up the first post of the dedicated build to Dean here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-kreijtech-system.223316/

Be sure to follow along as we make this build happen! 

I am, right now, changing the second "reserved" post with the parts.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

Today was another day with thunderstorms.  Next week is supposed to be nicer, but these storms are wreaking havoc on my work 

At least the rigs are going


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Has anyone else run out of W.U.s?

I'm running a few different projects and the only one not giving me new tasks is WCG.
I've tried update and reset yet I get nothing, I just finished the last WU this morning.
I haven't changed any settings since the challenge and there are no errors in returned units.


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a ton of Zika WUs on my work PC. Might double check your selected projects to make sure you have an active project checked.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Yep, they are all still checked, no settings changed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Yep, they are all still checked, no settings changed.


I somehow hit "no new tasks" onetime.  Might want to check that. (BOINC Manager, under the Projects tab)


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 11, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I somehow hit "no new tasks" onetime.  Might want to check that. (BOINC Manager, under the Projects tab)


Wasn't that.
During the challenge I stopped tasks for the other two projects and re enabled them after, that is when WCG stopped.
I just stopped tasks to them again and WCG downloaded new WU's, so the Boinc manager caused a conflict for some reason, first time that has happened.
Hopefully it will continue working now, i'll find out if it runs out again.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2016)

We had a power failure this morning in the town where 3 of my rigs are located. I got 2 of them running again w/o issue but unfortunately I forgot about the 3rd one and may have to wait until Monday to get to that one


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2016)

Norton said:


> We had a power failure this morning in the town where 3 of my rigs are located. I got 2 of them running again w/o issue but unfortunately I forgot about the 3rd one and *may have to wait until Monday* to get to that one



Monday is better than Noneday    What caused the power outage, storm?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> What caused the power outage, storm?



Na, some ding bat went and flipped the wrong switch...........Bhahahaha


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Monday is better than Noneday   *What caused the power outage*, storm?



Not sure- that area gets them from time to time and mostly in the summer. Thinking the overall grid for the town is weak and the summer load puts a lot of stress on it (summer population goes up around 400% there).


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm getting real tired of dealing with this HST project.  Yet again, i come to find one of my pc's completely out of work. 

Not sure why there are times when HST wus die off, but it's happened to me like 3 times when running that project exclusively on a pc.  I'm done with it for a little while, at least til it's more dependable... that is running it exclusively.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 14, 2016)

I get the zika and TBC work only once in a while. Mind you, I am down to one core for the moment (when it comes to BOINC).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2016)

I like Oz.  On Linux.  Reminds me of OET's.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I like Oz.  On Linux.  Reminds me of OET's.



Definitely the first time ever that this exact grouping of letters has been used to form a sentence!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2016)

Is anybody back to using TeamViewer since the hack? I haven't used it since, but I hate not being able to remote into the pcs from my phone. Think TeamViewer is safe again? 

Or alternatively, any similar utilities are welcomed, so long as they can be run from mobile android.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Is anybody back to using TeamViewer since the hack? I haven't used it since, but I hate not being able to remote into the pcs from my phone. Think TeamViewer is safe again?
> 
> Or alternatively, any similar utilities are welcomed, so long as they can be run from mobile android.



i THINK it was a temporary compromise of security in which the "hacker(s)" stole passwords to users instances of TV. but dont quote me on that,
also there are alternatives, unless you prefer TV.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i THINK it was a temporary compromise of security in which the "hacker(s)" stole passwords to users instances of TV. but dont quote me on that,
> also there are alternatives, unless you prefer TV.



Well I have enjoyed TV (took me a second to realize what TV stood for, not cable tv lol) since it's been so lightweight and easy, and I log in via my phone or tablet. However, I am open to alternatives so please feel free to recommend something.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

Real VNC. ...
Join.me. ...
Splashtop. ...
LogMeIn Pro. ...
Ultra VNC.
iirc, logmein is the better of the alternatives there. Scammers Choice


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Real VNC. ...
> Join.me. ...
> Splashtop. ...
> LogMeIn Pro. ...
> ...



Thank you. I'll check those out and see how they compare. I'll report back; not tonight though, about to crash


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Thank you. I'll check those out and see how they compare. I'll report back; not tonight though, about to crash



yea, u n me both.
the old lady is busting my  balls, looks like a couch night for jon boy


----------



## xvi (Jun 17, 2016)

Can check over on Have I Been Pwned to see if an e-mail address has a leaked password associated with it. Mine is actually on a list back from 2014 or so from a supposed "Gmail hack" which was actually just a collection of hacks from insecure websites. The password associated with my Gmail account is one I've never used with Gmail, so I just made sure to change any account associated with that old e-mail and password combo. I checked my saved passwords in Chrome to see with which websites I had used that password.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2016)

[Ion] said:


>



Oh? That's quite a CPU with crazy threads, and it looks like 2 of them? Nice additions 

And welcome back


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2016)

[Ion] said:


>


Y E P.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2016)

Very tentative results are putting it at somewhere in the order of 80k PPD


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> And welcome back



^^^This

Why the hiatus this time?

and.....


*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL OF THE DAD'S OUT THERE!!! 
*


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2016)

Grad school classes and work...the perfect combination for barely even having time to sleep.


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 20, 2016)

[Ion] said:


>


# of Cores 22 
# of Threads 44 
Processor Base Frequency 2.2 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency 3.6 GHz
TDP 145 W


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 20, 2016)

Intel claims 2.8GHz as the full-load (all-core) turbo speed...I'm getting 2.76GHz which I'm still pretty happy about.  460MHz higher than the E5-4667V3s I'm running AND six extra cores for only another 10W.

To fund this setup, I sold off four of my old Xeon E55*0 systems and a 2P Opteron 6100 system.  This will outperform all five, combined, while taking up no more space and drawing barely more power than one of them.  Talk about efficiency


----------



## Bow (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry guys, been away for a while. Really busy with Life, Work, Kids.  Up and Crunching again, also have 2 small Celeron G1840 pc's at work Crunching also.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2016)

[Ion] said:


>


According to FDC, that sucker got 143,705 points today! 


[Ion] said:


> Talk about efficiency


Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm out of the house but I just heard that the power is out throughout our whole neighborhood and is expected to be out for a few hours. So rigs are down 


Edit: power is back up and rigs are running again. It was a sad sight to come home and all the pcs down


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2016)

Well crap! I had about half the house electrical fry this afternoon while at work.  

Took out most of the basement wiring where both my 2P systems were crunching. 

I've really no where to put them other than where they are, so they will probably be down for a week or two................My numbers are going to suck for a bit.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap! I had about half the house electrical fry this afternoon while at work.
> 
> Took out most of the basement wiring where both my 2P systems were crunching.
> 
> I've really no where to put them other than where they are, so they will probably be down for a week or two................My numbers are going to suck for a bit.



Wow that sucks bud - any idea what caused it?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2016)

Norton said:


> Wow that sucks bud - any idea what caused it?




Not yet. Probably a bad wiring in the wall.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi team.

I wish I could be more help,   but work sucks and it looks like it will not get any better.

casino also bite's the big one,  but a got to say by too my freind


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2016)

Good to hear from you 



mjkmike said:


> wish I could be more help, but work sucks and it looks like it will not get any better.


I hear you on that- I may be down by 2 guys for the next 3 weeks minimum (vacation and a medical issue) and I get to do all of their work while they're out


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2016)

mjkmike said:


> Hi team.
> 
> I wish I could be more help,   but work sucks and it looks like it will not get any better.
> 
> casino also bite's the big one,  but a got to say by too my freind




Oh man!!! Good to see ya on brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I was starting to get a little worried man. 




Norton said:


> I may be down by 2 guys for the next 3 weeks minimum (vacation and a medical issue) and I get to do all of their work while they're out



Oh damn dude, that sucks big time man.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh damn dude, that sucks big time man.


Comes with the territory  My 3 hr Sunday stops turned into an 8+ hr day thanks to a potential disaster I found and took care of before the sh*t hit the fan (literally)  Need to go back and check on it again in a couple of hours to make sure the levels keep going down 

I did manage to get this up and running in my farm last night though:


----------



## Arjai (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi everybody! I have run into a little snafu, concerning my internet service. My building only allows this one company to provide service. I had fallen behind, due to a levy on my paychecks, long boring story, and had worked out a payment plan with them. Recently,though, they were bought out. New company cut me off for being behind and will not honor my previous payment plan or anything but full payment. So, no internet access for about... oh, say, until the end of the month or, maybe, after two weeks into August. Sucks but, it is what it is. So, I will be back to crunching and struggling to fold, after a short hiatus. Crunch on Crunchers! TPU for the Win!


----------



## Bow (Jul 11, 2016)

Lightning strike Saturday killed my modem and router and my control box for my well pump. New Modem and router on the way. Should be back up Tuesday.


----------



## stevorob (Jul 11, 2016)

The heat down here has been brutal the past few weeks - had to shut off WCG on a few rigs to help with keeping the house cool.  Hopefully I can get things started back up again soon when it isn't so damn hot outside.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2016)

Seems like this morning when a bad thunderstorm rolled in (~4am), all my pcs restarted.  Didn't think to check in, but I think I need to a little more often.  Just checked and my main rig had run out of HST wus, it was chilling and not working   Really disappoints me that HST seems to keep running out on me.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2016)

I get one every now and then, but not enough.  I still don't have my gold badge for it 

EDIT: added more hardware to my FS thread.  Willing to offer a 10% discount to participating members of the WCG team.


----------



## Bow (Jul 13, 2016)

Back up and running. 1 pc at home and 2 at work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> my main rig had run out of HST





t_ski said:


> I get one every now and then, but not enough. I still don't have my gold badge for it


The curious thing is that HST is already showing as 30% completed.  If that's the case, I know I'm going to have trouble reaching my goal for it - which is 5 years run time.  But then, it seems that every time I mention something from the research tab, it changes.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The curious thing is that HST is already showing as 30% completed.  If that's the case, I know I'm going to have trouble reaching my goal for it - which is 5 years run time.  But then, it seems that every time I mention something from the research tab, it changes.



Well that sucks because 30% done means I too will not have my 5yr diamond which is what I'd love to hit.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 13, 2016)

I could turn off all other projects, but I don't think it will help any.  Besides, I got into this for cancer research, so I'm not going to turn off cancer research projects for TB.  I have a Diamond/50 for MCM, maybe I'll get a 100


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2016)

Do any of you guys ever go to Free-DC on your phones?  I ask because I do check it a bit and it always loads very slowly on my android, while on pc the site loads fine.  Was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this same thing.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Do any of you guys ever go to Free-DC on your phones?  I ask because I do check it a bit and it always loads very slowly on my android, while on pc the site loads fine.  Was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this same thing.


I check free-dc just on my phone, I have android, working perfectly.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I check free-dc just on my phone, I have android, working perfectly.



Hmm, thanks... going to have to investigate more.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2016)

Just noticed errors with HST WU's.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just noticed errors with HST WU's.


Are they still running? I haven't had one of them for ages, probably over a month.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Are they still running? I haven't had one of them for ages, probably over a month.


No, they are simply listed as "error" in results status.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Do any of you guys ever go to Free-DC on your phones?  I ask because I do check it a bit and it always loads very slowly on my android, while on pc the site loads fine.  Was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this same thing.


I do feel like it loads slowly on my Android phone, but it's usually within the 30 seconds I have the screen timeout set for.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I do feel like it loads slowly on my Android phone, but it's usually within the 30 seconds I have the screen timeout set for.



That seems to be my experience too, nice to see someone else has similar.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Just noticed errors with HST WU's.



Bah, I need to check that. Have HST selected too but haven't checked out results.

Edit: just checked and out of the very few HST wus, 2 errored out.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> That seems to be my experience too, nice to see someone else has similar.


If it helps, I have a Verizon G3 running marshmellow.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2016)

Anyone on the team from the Portland, Oregon area?  Please shoot me a PM if you are.

Thanks


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Anyone on the team from the Portland, Oregon area?  Please shoot me a PM if you are.
> 
> Thanks



@thebluebumblebee, no?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes?


t_ski said:


> Anyone on the team from the Portland, Oregon area?  Please shoot me a PM if you are.
> 
> Thanks


Done


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2016)

Heatwave has been hitting me hard for the past 6 days (all 100+, a few 105+)  Will be offline for another 5-7 days then back to business.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2016)

Is it just me, or are the numbers on your personal page on FreeDC not matching up with your number from the team list?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Is it just me, or are the numbers on your personal page on FreeDC not matching up with your number from the team list?


The personal page numbers often have nothing to do with reality.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 31, 2016)

The personal page usually shows how each of your machines break down your total for the day.  I usually look at these to see if something has fallen behind for some reason, which means I need to investigate why.  But lately, the numbers are all messed up and don't line up correctly.


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2016)

t_ski said:


> The personal page usually shows how each of your machines break down your total for the day.  I usually look at these to see if something has fallen behind for some reason, which means I need to investigate why.  *But lately, the numbers are all messed up and don't line up correctly*.



I have noticed the same thing. Those FreeDC pages switch back and forth between ok and  .

 I used to use them to check on my rigs also but currently I've been using the *WCG website* data and the *BOINCStats* sites for the info. Note that the BOINCStats site glitches out also but it's ok atm 

Example:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/825847


----------



## Bow (Aug 4, 2016)

I added another PC @ work, So its 1 at home and and 3 at work.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 11, 2016)

Bah, forgot to resume BOINC last night on my main pc...  Wow, just checked and it appears I paused it around ~4pm yesterday  

I blame the wife, she must have been bothering me about something and made me forget


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Bah, forgot to resume BOINC last night on my main pc...


I really wish there was a "Suspend for.." submenu that will let you pick things like 1, 2, 4, 8 hours.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2016)

xvi said:


> I really wish there was a "Suspend for.." submenu that will let you pick things like 1, 2, 4, 8 hours.



Now that would really be a nice feature!  I'd love for them to incorporate that in future releases


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2016)

That's essentially what the Snooze feature does, albeit only for 1hr (right click BOINC icon in system tray, select snooze). There was supposed to be an option added to allow you to set the Snooze timer, but I do not think its been added at this time (nor is it configurable through cc_config.xml editing).


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2016)

theonedub said:


> That's essentially what the Snooze feature does, albeit only for 1hr (right click BOINC icon in system tray, select snooze). There was supposed to be an option added to allow you to set the Snooze timer, but I do not think its been added at this time (nor is it configurable through cc_config.xml editing).



Will definitely try it out, thanks! 

Interestingly, earlier today instead of pausing it to play a little Dead Space, I left it crunching and fired up the game. Turns out the game ran fine while crunching away, so I'll be doing that for the time being in this game.


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Turns out the game ran fine while crunching away


I've never paused BOINC for gaming (or anything for that matter, other than for hardware/thermal related issues).

Haven't had any issues on any PC (that I'm aware of). Task scheduler should keep this pushed to the background fairly well.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've never paused BOINC for gaming (or anything for that matter, other than for hardware/thermal related issues).



Hmm, I'm interested in how many others don't pause for gaming sessions and the like.... I've tried gaming before when BOINC was running, but there were a few games that gave me some issues. I suppose it only applies to really cpu intensive games. 

Also, I would pause while running a few other programs here and there, when it was rather important stuff going on and I couldn't handle the stuttering, some adobe stuff.


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2016)

I'll have to try pausing it to see if I notice anything.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I've tried gaming before when BOINC was running, but there were a few games that gave me some issues



Even running the 4790K I've had issues when running intense games. Usually on older games I don't even bother pausing BOINC but the newer games I sure do.


Also notice that I added a couple of dual processor combo's in my for sale thread here: 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/2x-intel-2p-server-combos-raid-controller-drives.223312/


----------



## HammerON (Aug 13, 2016)

Well it has been about 10 months since I reformatted my main rig and did not continue crunching on it.  I decided last year to just crunch on the Q6600 rig to save on the electric bill.  I started my main rig crunching again a couple days ago.
Anyways, in regards to gaming and crunching, I find it easier to just pause when gaming and then resume after.  I had issues when I had my i7 920 rigs when gaming and crunching at the same time (BF3 and Crysis 3).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2016)

I haven't paused boinc either when gaming and have never noticed any issues.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 15, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I haven't paused boinc either when gaming and have never noticed any issues.



neither do i, i run GTA5 all the time, the first time, i admit it wasnt intended, but i didnt notice it was running until 20-30 minutes into gaming, and by that time, i had enough gaming time in to have noticed that it didnt make a shits difference.....so now i just have it set to 100%, 100% of the time, all 8 threads, and i haven't even noticed a difference in performance, in anything. there seems to be a small startup difference loading icons, etc...but im talking 3-6 seconds.

Xeon E3 1231 V3


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi team.  Thought I should explain my poor numbers.
First a forgot to pay my internet bill.( I'm blond)
Second my 6990 died, if I can't fix it I will put it 8 ft under ground.  and trust me I repair cracks in foundations I dig that every day


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys, BOINC does autopause when system load reaches a certain (user-adjustable) threshold. When facing problems, just adjust the threshold.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2016)

Peter1986C said:


> Guys, BOINC does autopause when system load reaches a certain (user-adjustable) threshold. When facing problems, just adjust the threshold.



Aye, good reminder, I forgot about that.  I did try that before but never hit it quite right while gaming (It'd pause then kick back in, then pause... I guess I just needed it set lower) I'll give it another go.

Edit: turns out I did mess with that way back and left it at 75%, which is just too high for gaming.  I dropped it to 10% and now it's stopping when I strike up a game 

Edit 2: and here comes the problem.  Finding a level low enough so gaming stops often results in pauses while doing other stuff on the pc while not gaming.  Been monitoring it now and I've had several pauses that are making me mad


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 21, 2016)

Got the water loop put together and running last night, all thanks to @kenkickr sending me the pump/res combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-kreijtech-system.223316/page-3#post-3509529

Checked the system this morning and all the air is out with no leaks!!! 

Now it's time to put this system together and get er crunching!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 22, 2016)

@manofthem :


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @manofthem :
> View attachment 78136



 

Oh yeah, that's awesome! Thanks for posting it!  

Now, I'm going to be out of town that weekend and coming back Monday or Tuesday. I'll have to catch whatever I can wherever I can.  But...what is this Comet TV thing? (off to Google)


Edit: Comet looks pretty awesome, perhaps my new favorite channel, channel 214, just found it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 22, 2016)

Notice that they're also streaming.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone else feel stale? I haven't done anything crunching wise, no upgrades, no hardware swaps, no extra pc build, nothing. I feel like I am forgetting something 

That's what no funds will do to a Cruncher


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anyone else feel stale? I haven't done anything crunching wise, no upgrades, no hardware swaps, no extra pc build, nothing. I feel like I am forgetting something
> 
> That's what no funds will do to a Cruncher



Oh man, I can dig the "no funds" bro! 

If it wasn't for @kenkickr sending me that pump and res, I wouldn't be able to finish the dang Kreijtech system for at least another couple of weeks. 

Speaking of the Kreijtech system, I should be pretty close to finish tonight. 

Of course, I have taken pictures.......LOL


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anyone else feel stale? I haven't done anything crunching wise, no upgrades, no hardware swaps, no extra pc build, nothing. I feel like I am forgetting something
> 
> That's what no funds will do to a Cruncher



I wish I could get my new system crunching safely.  I delidded the i7 6700k since it was hitting 100 Celsius with any 80-100% load.  Changed the paste and was doing great for a couple days maxing at 58 Celsius then one day started the 100 Celsius crap again.  Hoping to play with it some more this weekend.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 23, 2016)

I just ordered MSI X99A Gaming Pro Carbon (based on @cadaveca review), G.Skill TridentZ 32GB DDR43200 and a i7-6900K.  I have not upgraded for several years and decided it was time to make a change.  I am hoping to keep my current main rig as well and have both crunching for the team.


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2016)

I always have something in the mix but unfortunately time and energy are in short supply for me atm.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anyone else feel stale? I haven't done anything crunching wise, no upgrades, no hardware swaps, no extra pc build, nothing. I feel like I am forgetting something
> 
> That's what no funds will do to a Cruncher


I am sidegrading my main PC in a mitx case with a SFX psu, but that is to make it easier to fit a second hdd.

I am going to be getting my celeron g1620 crunching again as I make use of it in a home server.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2016)

Was sitting  here trying to finish up some work and the power went out

The whole neighborhood is down ... hope they fix it soon.

*AND.. power is back*. Less than 40 minutes total so not terrible


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2016)

Just another day at the office for Bill.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just another day at the office for Bill.





Had to save this guy:






An alligator grabbed his leg and pulled him under


----------



## Nordic (Aug 26, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just another day at the office for Bill.


Could someone give poor ignorant me some context to this photo? I am assuming this wasn't photoshoped. How is the whole so small but so deep? Is that a septic system? How long is the guy under there for? He does have help right, in case he falls in or something? Why?


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2016)

james888 said:


> Could someone give poor ignorant me some context to this photo? I am assuming this wasn't photoshoped. How is the whole so small but so deep? Is that a septic system? How long is the guy under there for? He does have help right, in case he falls in or something? Why?



If I had to take a guess it's not sewage... It looks like a water service has broken near the shutoff valve and he decided to reach down and try to shut the valve/stop the water flow. When an underground water line breaks it will wash out the ground above it and make a small hole and lots of mud... generally taking the shortest path to ground level. Doing what he's doing was a way to avoid a larger mess but isn't the smartest way to do it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2016)

https://www.rt.com/usa/357217-head-first-submerged-utility-worker/


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> https://www.rt.com/usa/357217-head-first-submerged-utility-worker/



I was pretty close 

Good Morning America and Mike Rowe from Dirty Jobs picked up on the story:
https://gma.yahoo.com/video/mike-rowe-shares-message-viral-150340845.html


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, my dang numbers are down from what they should be. I found that the Kreijtech system was idling along at Windows start!!! Don't even know why to be honest. 

This is the second time I have found this so far. No warnings, notices, or anything to indicate an unexpected reboot. 

Not sure what the heck is going on.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well, my dang numbers are down from what they should be. I found that the Kreijtech system was idling along at Windows start!!! Don't even know why to be honest.
> 
> This is the second time I have found this so far. No warnings, notices, or anything to indicate an unexpected reboot.
> 
> Not sure what the heck is going on.


Have you disabled Windows Update?
That will reboot after updating and may not restart WCG.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Have you disabled Windows Update?
> That will reboot after updating and may not restart WCG.



It's running Windows 10 and needs a login to start windows. I am probably going to have to go through the win 10 crap and remember how to disable automatic updates.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, it has actually rebooted twice since I post the above post. I have tons of errors in the event log. Most are permission event errors. 

Not sure what it the heck is going on. 

When I first fired that system up, I installed the latest Windows 10 version and its be a headache since it started. 

I may have to format and reinstall Windows to get rid of these issues. Doing research online gives a bunch of regedit crap that isn't even shown in the registry. So I am not quite sure where to go from here. 

The system seems to be rebooting every couple of hours, though. It isn't heat, video card heat, or failing hard drive.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 5, 2016)

Got the motherboard and ram for my new cruncher.






Sadly Amazon sent my i7 6900K CPU via ParcelPool and I have yet to receive it  Was shipped on August 24, same date as the motherboard and ram.  Should get it tomorrow hopefully.
I replaced the Q6600 cruncher on the bench station with the i7 4770K and ASUS MVIE motherboard.  Looks naked without a GPU.





I recently found out (last couple weeks) that they found a cancerous tumor in my mom's left lung.  The doctors state that they found it early and there does not appear to be any other cancer in her body.  She goes down to Phoenix for a biopsy this or next week.  The tumor is not that large thankfully.  We are still very concerned though - as we should be.
This gives me more incentive to get the new computer up and crunching asap.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2016)

HammerON said:


> Got the motherboard and ram for my new cruncher.


Nice! 



HammerON said:


> I recently found out (last couple weeks) that they found a cancerous tumor in my mom's left lung. The doctors state that they found it early and there does not appear to be any other cancer in her body. She goes down to Phoenix for a biopsy this or next week. The tumor is not that large thankfully. We are still very concerned though - as we should be.
> This gives me more incentive to get the new computer up and crunching asap.


Sorry to hear about your Mom bud  Best wishes for her having a speedy recovery!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2016)

HammerON said:


> I recently found out (last couple weeks) that they found a cancerous tumor in my mom's left lung. The doctors state that they found it early and there does not appear to be any other cancer in her body. She goes down to Phoenix for a biopsy this or next week. The tumor is not that large thankfully. We are still very concerned though - as we should be.
> This gives me more incentive to get the new computer up and crunching asap.






Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Mom bud  Best wishes for her having a speedy recovery!



A huge +1 on what @Norton stated!!! 

Keep us all up to date on the progress @HammerON


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2016)

Hearing of all these new cases of cancer really sucks.  Makes me want to put my spare parts to use (5960X/X99 rig).  Anyone got a line on a cheap CPU cooler that with work on 2011 and 1155?  I'll put it on this CPU while it ceunches, then switch it over to my kids' i7-2600 (non-k) when I sell these parts.  Looking to spend $25 or less shipped on a highly-compatible tower cooler (not too tall, wide, etc.).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 6, 2016)

How about $30 after MIR?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835118059


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2016)

HammerON said:


> Got the motherboard and ram for my new cruncher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice looking board and setup there!   and gotta love the snail mail but hey as long as it makes it safely.

And really, I'm very sorry to hear of your mom. Can't even imagine what it must be like to receive that news about such a close family member (but judging by the way things are going, wouldn't surprise me if I learned in the near future, one way or another) Hoping for a swift tumor removal and recovery for your mom 

As @t_ski said, it really sucks hearing about all these cases of friends, family, and loved ones receiving the bad news of cancer.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about $30 after MIR?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835118059


Thanks, but I've got several from newEgg I'm looking at now that are $15-19, including this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005&Tpk=N82E16835856005

Just not sure about the height.  I can always swap out the fan since this is a standard 120mm.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well, it has actually rebooted twice since I post the above post. I have tons of errors in the event log. Most are permission event errors.
> 
> Not sure what it the heck is going on.
> 
> ...




I have been using Real Temp to monitor the CPU temps since starting BOINC. After yesterday's unexpected reboot, I didn't fire up Real Temp and it hasn't rebooted since! 

I installed the latest version of Real Temp so I'm wondering if that isn't the issue.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 6, 2016)

starting up the 2400 rig again, we had alot of heat recently and i decided to shut down for a cpl weeks.  Will probably crunch on the 3570K  as well until i get my RX 480 back from RMA


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2016)

My Opteron 4P rig was down for a little while but it's back doing its thing now.... was offline for about 36 hrs 

Looks like there was a power blip on Monday evening at the site where I have it running. Unfortunately, the 4P needs to be shut off for at least 30 seconds before restart otherwise it doesn't boot properly. May need to consider picking up a UPS for it if power blips start to become an issue here.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2016)

Finally got the CPU:





Going to work on overclocking - time for a new adventure.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 9, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I have been using Real Temp to monitor the CPU temps since starting BOINC. After yesterday's unexpected reboot, I didn't fire up Real Temp and it hasn't rebooted since!
> 
> I installed the latest version of Real Temp so I'm wondering if that isn't the issue.




Well crap, it just did 2 frigging BSOD's in about an hour. I guess Real Temp wasn't the problem. 

I pulled one of the 6950 video cards and will see if that helps. 

Starting to really bum me out.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2016)

Any errors in the event logs?  You should be able to find the BSOD event error code to do some googling off of.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 9, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Any errors in the event logs?  You should be able to find the BSOD event error code to do some googling off of.






stinger608 said:


> Well, it has actually rebooted twice since I post the above post. I have tons of errors in the event log. Most are permission event errors.
> 
> Not sure what it the heck is going on.
> 
> ...





Always a boatload of errors. As I stated, though, all are some kind of permission errors.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Always a boatload of errors. As I stated, though, all are some kind of permission errors.



I'd ghost that Windows install and start fresh, no mercy   sucks that you're having issues bud, hope a clean install solves it; at least it should rule out software issues.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'd ghost that Windows install and start fresh, no mercy   sucks that you're having issues bud, hope a clean install solves it; at least it should rule out software issues.




Ya know, actually, since pulling the one video card, it is running two days and not a single BSOD. So, maybe there was something with running the Crossfire?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 13, 2016)

An idea:
I run an i3-3220T 24/7/365 on Linux.  I'm currently only working on OZ and HST, which means that I'm doing almost exclusively OZ, which gets great PPD on Linux.  You can check my stats on FDC and see (well you can't see right now) that I get around 3,000 PPD, and that system pulls less than 50 watts.
Today, NE has the HP Desktop PC ProDesk 600 G1 (W5Y32UT#ABA) Intel Core i3 4th Gen 4160T (3.10 GHz) 4 GB DDR3 500 GB HDD Intel HD Graphics 4400 Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit with Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit upgradable for $285 and you get a $20 promotional gift card w/ purchase. (the same unit at CDW is over $700!) (didn't realize how similar those 2 CPU's are, just 300MHz seperating them)  I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't pull less than 40 watts from the wall.  It has no moving parts other than the HDD, so it's silent.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2016)

Crunching badges gone again!


----------



## xvi (Sep 14, 2016)

I've heard rumors of issues with whatsit that TPU is using for stats.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 15, 2016)

Well, I ended up dumping Windows 10 on the Kreijtech system, reformatting, installing Windows 7, and all the updates..................That was almost 3 days ago...........Not one single BSOD since.

Must have been something amiss with the Windows 10 install!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well, I ended up dumping Windows 10 on the Kreijtech system, reformatting, installing Windows 7, and all the updates..................That was almost 3 days ago...........Not one single BSOD since.
> 
> Must have been something amiss with the Windows 10 install!



Well, can't argue with that, glad it's up and running and not BSODing! 



I need to look into my system now to. Find out why it's been having issues and I keep finding it not crunching


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well, I ended up dumping Windows 10 on the Kreijtech system, reformatting, installing Windows 7, and all the updates..................That was almost 3 days ago...........Not one single BSOD since.
> 
> Must have been something amiss with the Windows 10 install!


Probably a driver or BIOS issue then.  Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Probably a driver or BIOS issue then.  Glad you got it sorted out.




Yea, not sure exactly what it was T.

Been running now for about a week and no issues.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2016)

So anyone hear from @Norton yet?  It's been quite a while since he's been online and that's not like him...  Has me worried a little bit


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So anyone hear from @Norton yet?  It's been quite a while since he's been online and that's not like him...  Has me worried a little bit



I was thinking that exact same thing the last couple of days bro. It has me pretty concerned as well. 

Last night, I was actually looking for his phone number. I know he gave it to me a year or so ago but I haven't found it. Probably due to moving last fall.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2016)

Probably up to his ears in shit again


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2016)

I sent him a message yesterday and have not heard back from him yet. I am concerned as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2016)

HammerON said:


> I sent him a message yesterday and have not heard back from him yet. I am concerned as well.



I hear ya. He hasn't been on since last Wednesday. I don't think he has ever been absent that long since joining TPU.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2016)

Well it had been a while since running some HST exclusively so I went back to that project on 2 rigs.  Tonight I find out that both rigs are out of work, again.  Man I wish that project would be more consistent.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone else potentially affected by the incoming hurricane?  I think I'm going to shut down the rigs when the wind and rains pick up, and I may even move my pc away from the window where it sits.  As of now, the storm is supposed to skirt us on the east coast of FL, but it does move more west, I'll start to worry more


----------



## twilyth (Oct 5, 2016)

Forecasts show it hugging the coast all the way up the eastern seaboard so a lot of us could be affected.  Probably Florida and the Carolinas more than most though.

Definitely do what you have to and stay safe buddy.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anyone else potentially affected by the incoming hurricane?  I think I'm going to shut down the rigs when the wind and rains pick up, and I may even move my pc away from the window where it sits.  As of now, the storm is supposed to skirt us on the east coast of FL, but it does move more west, I'll start to worry more


Play it safe Matt.  We'd rather have you in one piece bro


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 6, 2016)

If I can find the address, I might send @Norton a snail mail letter, he's only 50 or so miles away maybe a bit more but close enuff. Almost a month now TPU is less without him


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> If I can find the address, I might send @Norton a snail mail letter, he's only 50 or so miles away maybe a bit more but close enuff. Almost a month now TPU is less without him




If you do send him a letter bro, mention all of us and how we dearly miss him!!!!!!

Also tell him that we all hope he is doing okay and if there is anything that we can do, don't hesitate to ask!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll try calling him tomorrow and see whats up


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'll try calling him tomorrow and see whats up



Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! You have his phone number!?!?

Yes, please do bro!

I am extremely worried about his well being!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 6, 2016)

Yea I have his cell and work cell numbers


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yea I have his cell and work cell numbers



You got the hookups bro, call him up and send our TPU love!  


Today we spent ALL day helping my folks and grand-folks getting ready for this storm. It's funny because my family that's not from Florida, Massachusetts specifically, is so worried about this storm; several members went to the west coast to a shelter. We seasoned Floridians are ready for the storm; we've seen it before.  

But seriously, we are playing it safe. I have my in-laws here tonight through Friday. 




t_ski said:


> Play it safe Matt.  We'd rather have you in one piece bro



Thanks bro. It's going to be a fun 3 day party and the Tito's is ready to have some fun.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 6, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'll try calling him tomorrow and see whats up




cool, i recently moved, and lost, or threw out a LOT of my PC, and or Giveaway/TPU related items, boxes, paraphernalia. please let Me know if You DO hear anything.
thank You.

Also, regarding finding TPU members, if Anyone knows @ShiBDiB  let him know i PM'd him a Key for Mafia 3 a week ago, he's been away since the 24th of Sept.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> If I can find the address, I might send @Norton a snail mail letter, he's only 50 or so miles away maybe a bit more but close enuff. Almost a month now TPU is less without him


Hell, if I was that close I'd drive over and buy the man a beer, a burger, or maybe even both


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 6, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Hell, if I was that close I'd drive over and buy the man a beer, a burger, or maybe even both



i would too if i had the time, and 3 less kids


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2016)

I've retired my server from WCG because I'm using it now as an Emby server (BOINC 5 doesn't know when to let off and can't install newer because it is a domain controller).  It's been working in one form or another on WCG since February 2009 generating a total of 52,050,584 WCG points.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 6, 2016)

I called Norton this morning all is well. He is just swamped at work and having a family life something had to give. So he has to take a break for a little while but he will be back. If anyone wants his number to call him just send me a PM. I do understand where he's coming from I was in the same predicament couple months ago. That's why I haven't been on much. But he is doing well and he misses us too.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I called Norton this morning all is well. He is just swamped at work and having a family life something had to give. So he has to take a break for a little while but he will be back. If anyone wants his number to call him just send me a PM. I do understand where he's coming from I was in the same predicament couple months ago. That's why I haven't been on much. But he is doing well and he misses us too.



Thank you so much for calling! I'm glad he's able to relax and take a break, I'm sure he really needed it. A certain stress is relieved knowing you spoke, thanks.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> A certain stress is relieved knowing you spoke



I'll +1 that big time!!!!!!!!! Thanks a million @ThE_MaD_ShOt for giving him a call and our best! That takes a big weight off my shoulders!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i would too if i had the time, and 3 less kids



Take 'em with! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!!

jk


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 6, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Take 'em with! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!! ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> jk




btw, for those who are interested, i sent a letter today to norton, I just said that Myself, and others Here @ TPU were concerned due to his unusual absence and wanted to offer our best wishes, and support if anything was indeed wrong. I live close to Him, so it should be at his home by tonight or at the latest tomorrow. Ill let you know if i hear anything.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey guys, looks like this storm down here is going to be a jerk and cause some issues. I'm posting now because you never know when power cuts out or when cell service goes down. I'm expecting power to go out early this evening, so I may not be online for a few days, but I'll be back when I can. I'm powering down the rigs over the next hour, and I'm going to try to move stuff away from windows. Everything should be fine though and we should be safe... I had some beer at lunch and about to have some more 

I trust it'll blow by, and as long as my family is safe, I'll be quite happy. So to anyone else in the potential path, stay safe and be cautious. Can't replace life!


See you guys later!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2016)

YOU BE CAREFUL Matt! 

I have been getting weather channel updates on this. They are claiming its going to be the worst in decades. A cat 5 or 6 is what they are saying!!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 7, 2016)

I remember  Hurricane Bob, I was at my family's house in Martha's Vineyard of the time if I recall correctly it was 1991, I believe the wind speed got up to 180+ km/h.  I remember running down the road with the wind at my back, you were able to run three or four times your actual running speed it was amazing but also very very deadly, the movie perfect storm was about that hurricane iirc.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2016)

Hope all are safe through this hurricane.
Got my new cruncher up and running:


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys we're all good here. It missed us by going up more northern. Just typical rains, winds, and whatnot but nothing too severe. We are all good and safe, no complaints. Just spent the day making stops and checking in on friends and family.


Went to my grandparents' house to remove all their shutters, and after leaving they called because they noticed their big tree in the front of the house was partially uprooted and leaning towards the house.   The tree tree did look funny, it looked closer to the roof but it didn't dawn on me while we were there. So we went back and ended up cutting off a whole lot of big branches that were leaning toward the house and partially over the roof. Cleared most of it out so it took weight off the leaning side, and their landscaping people are coming Sunday to remove the tree.

It saddens me to see the tree go because it's the tree we climbed as kids and loved, and now my girls climb it too. The front of the house will never look the same 



But all is well. Rigs are back on and crunching. 

I did notice something odd: rig 2 had an HST wu that was listed as "project aborted."  Weird, that project never seems to fly straight.


----------



## xvi (Oct 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys we're all good here.


Sorry to hear about the tree, but glad to hear things went relatively well!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> An idea:
> I run an i3-3220T 24/7/365 on Linux.  I'm currently only working on OZ and HST, which means that I'm doing almost exclusively OZ, which gets great PPD on Linux.  You can check my stats on FDC and see (well you can't see right now) that I get around 3,000 PPD, and that system pulls less than 50 watts.
> Today, NE has the HP Desktop PC ProDesk 600 G1 (W5Y32UT#ABA) Intel Core i3 4th Gen 4160T (3.10 GHz) 4 GB DDR3 500 GB HDD Intel HD Graphics 4400 Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit with Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit upgradable for $285 and you get a $20 promotional gift card w/ purchase. (the same unit at CDW is over $700!) (didn't realize how similar those 2 CPU's are, just 300MHz seperating them)  I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't pull less than 40 watts from the wall.  It has no moving parts other than the HDD, so it's silent.


Back on sale, now at $280.  If your monitor has multiple inputs, one of these could be installed on the VESA mounts for a zero footprint solution.

Edit: just saw that the i3-6300T version is also on sale (*for the next 13 hours*) for $350. Comparison


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2016)

*HI Everyone,

Thanks to all of you for the well wishes and concerns. *

*What happened?* Short answer is I burnt out and disconnected for a while.... haven't even been lurking the site or doing much of anything except work stuff and going home. I have a mess of stuff going on and I've been trying to slog through it but couldn't seem to get any one thing done without two or more things filling up the space.

I sincerely apologize to everyone here and I hope to be back here as my regular old self soon but for now count on me to online daily and posting a little/lurking a little bit more as I catch up and the world starts making more sense.



@manofthem I hope you and your family are doing ok? That hurricane looked like it was way to close for comfort!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2016)

Norton said:


> *HI Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the well wishes and concerns. *
> 
> ...



So awesome to hear from you! Sorry to hear that crap has been crap for you but a big cloud has been lifted from the team as we have seen that you're still breathing. Can't wait to see you around more, we've missed you. 

Thanks for the concern from the storm. We are good, very good in fact; we are celebrating a post-Matthew at Magic Kingdom


----------



## xvi (Oct 8, 2016)

Norton said:


> HI Everyone,


I can definitely understand the burn-out. I think we can hold down the fort while you're out. Glad to hear from you, Norton.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 9, 2016)

Norton said:


> *HI Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the well wishes and concerns. *
> 
> ...




best wishes


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2016)

Norton said:


> *HI Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the well wishes and concerns. *
> 
> ...


No need for apologies, boss.  I had taken several months off from some of my other forums, one of which I just went back on after six months.  Life happens, and we have to deal with it the best we can.

Take it easy


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 9, 2016)

Norton said:


> *HI Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the well wishes and concerns. *
> 
> ...




Jesus bro! I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear from ya and know that your okay man!!!!! 

DON'T DO THAT AGAIN. 

Just come on, tell everyone that your burnt and tell us your going to be gone awhile. 

I think everyone understands that it can happen. 

You're in all our thoughts!!!!


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone looking to expand their crunching farm?

I am going to cut back to just one rig,  so I'm giving team members first crack at what I have. Currently running 3 and will keep 1, doesn't really matter which. All X99 with a 5820k, E5 2683v3, E5 2658v3. Would like to keep them all as cpu/mb/ram combo's.

PM if interested and I can give you a complete list of all I have available.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2016)

About 3 weeks ago I had a motherboard fry in one of the crunchers. Sucked big time.........Well, I found a smoking deal on an MSI Z97M Gaming motherboard new from RMA.

All great until today............Put the i7-4771 chip in and nothing!!!! 

So, I have a Pentium G3220 chip in a little server. Pulled it and put in that MSI board and BOOM, it booted right up. 

The short story is the dang i7-4771 chip is junk. 

Now I'm going to start looking for another chip. Either an i7 or i5 4xxx chip for crunching in that board.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow @stinger608 not all the time do we hear of a chip being fried, even as Crunchers! I'm sorry for your loss though, what a bummer. I hope for a speedy i7 score .  

But when was the last time you used the 4771, was it working before?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> But when was the last time you used the 4771, was it working before?



It was crunching up until the AsRock board fried. It must have took the processor with it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 12, 2016)

12th WCG Birthday Challenge


----------



## xvi (Oct 12, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 12th WCG Birthday Challenge


Need our captain to join the challenge.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2016)

FYI: Linux doesn't run perfectly forever.
I'm currently only running an i3-3220T which normally averages right around 4 days of work per day.  Lately, it's been closer to 3.3 days.  We had a couple of brownouts yesterday, so I Teamviewer'ed in to check (it had run right through them) and it finally dawned on me that something wasn't right.  Psensor was showing that the CPU was constantly jumping between 100% load and 0% load.  A restart got it back to 100% utilization.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 21, 2016)

The dual 14 core machine has been wonky for a while.  I had to reinstall windows just to get the mouse and keyboard to work.  But it's back so my ppd should be back to normal soon.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear you had to reinstall Windows @twilyth , but dang it, sometimes that is the only cure.


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2016)

I added another PC at work. 1 at home 4 at work Crunching away.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2016)

Doing some backups on my main system. Will be shutting it down to do a bit of an upgrade. Going from a Z87 to a Z97 and an m.2 SSD. 

The Z87 board will be put together in the ole Zalman case that I got from @sneekypeet several years ago coupled with an i7-4770 and 8 gigs of ram for another cruncher.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2016)

I am down on one of my 2P rigs.  It took Windows updates last night and rebooted, and this one has been giving me trouble on reboots.  I woke up and found it was stuck on the Windows loading screen, and resetting it of shutting it off and back on would only make it get stuck again.  If it didn't get stuck it wanted to do an automatic repair, which says either reboot or it didn't fix anything, or it would give me an ACPI BIOS error blue screen.  Googling that said reset the CMOS, and not the damn thing won't finish posting either. 

I'm tired of working on it, so it's going to sit for the night.  Maybe I'll clean it up tomorrow and pull some parts out and try again.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2016)

I had a similar problem although I don't know that it was an update that caused it.  I had to reinstall windows 7 ultimate 64.  That might be the easiest thing to do.  Then create a partition with the boot image and just restore that the next time you have a problem - after all updates are in of course.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2016)

For me it wasn't the update that caused it.  The rig has been flaky on reboots for a while, and the updates just made the PC reboot and that's when it got stuck.

Fortunately, I was able to resolve it.  I read the freaking manual ( ) and reset the BIOS the right way, then it booted into Windows the first try.  Had to go back into the BIOS and change a few things (disable on-board graphics, etc), and it went into Windows again.  I'm happy for the moment


----------



## twilyth (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, my dual 14 core rebooted to the login screen which meant that boinc wasn't running.  So I finally had to do the 'control userpasswords2' trick to get it to auto login so I don't have to worry about this in the future.  I wonder if I have this set up on the Win10 rigs.  Will have to check.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2016)

Played a little game last night, first time in a while... which means that I forgot to resume BOINC after the gaming session ended 

I wish I could have figured out a nice balance doing BOINC would auto stop when gaming started, but I never found a happy place where it would only stop during gaming. Ah well, sucks


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2016)

I think we are going to have to start putting sticky notes on your forehead when you get ready to play games @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I think we are going to have to start putting sticky notes on your forehead when you get ready to play games @manofthem



For real. Soon it'll look like this 


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> For real. Soon it'll look like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler




  Yea, no kidding! Seems like you do that a lot brother. LOLOL

I know, just before you get ready to run a game, toss that picture up as your wallpaper...........Then you'll remember to start BOINC again.  Just because of this discussion.


----------



## xvi (Oct 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I wish I could have figured out a nice balance doing BOINC would auto stop when gaming started, but I never found a happy place where it would only stop during gaming. Ah well, sucks


I've never used it, but is the "Exclusive Applications" feature really that unreliable? Seems like it'd be pretty easy for BOINC to do correctly.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've never used it, but is the "Exclusive Applications" feature really that unreliable? Seems like it'd be pretty easy for BOINC to do correctly.



The difficulty falls in finding the exact balance where BOINC stops but everythign else runs fine.  I haven't found a happy place where BOINC stops just while gaming but doesn't stop during everything else.  It's ok though, it'll be fine.  Just need to remember to resume after a gaming session.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2016)

adjust the memory allocation when in use to 2 or 3 percent.  That might choke boinc enough that it doesn't interfere

btw - still looking for someone to volunteer to do pie.  Tutoring sessions are free.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2016)

twilyth said:


> adjust the memory allocation when in use to 2 or 3 percent. That might choke boinc enough that it doesn't interfere



I haven't thought about that honestly. I may have to check it out . Thanks


----------



## twilyth (Oct 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I haven't thought about that honestly. I may have to check it out . Thanks


Just be aware that some projects can get by on very little memory so if you have an 8 core rig you will still have 8 active threads unless you go down to 1 or 2 percent.  But other projects with choke on more memory and only run maybe 5 or 6 threads.  So depending on which projects are running, you may have to periodically tweak it.  So it probably won't be a set and forget solution.  But once you get a feel for the memory requirements of each project, you should be able to pick a setting that gives you some breathing room.

And the nice thing about doing that way is that once you step away from the machine, everything goes back to 100% so you only lose productivity while you're using it whether for gaming or whatever.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2016)

I think I may have found the easier way for me to game and not worry about BOINC. I'm going to add each game I play to the exclusions list. I have to do it manually one by one, but I tested it this evening either Alien either good success. It does seem to take 30 or so after closing the game to resume, but it seems pretty solid.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 1, 2016)

I've had an, let's call it 'interesting' experience with one of my rigs.  It's an old Fatality z68 with a 2600k that doesn't seem to recognize some of the usb ports.  I think mostly the usb3 ports.  So I had the bright idea of upgrading the bios.  The "latest" version was from 2012 but I think it was still newer than stock so I went for it.

After installing it seemed to have borked the boot drive.  After hours of trying to repair, re-image, etc, etc with failure after failure, I finally get a message saying that the drive is locked.  Hmmm.  Can't re-install win10 so re-install win7.  That seems to have worked.  Now I'm trying to re-image again.

Any ideas what might be going on?  All I did was a bios update I swear.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, that is very very odd indeed @twilyth 

I don't have a clue what could have caused that issue. However, Windows 7 installed just fine? 

Something that Windows 10 didn't like about the new bios, I have to guess.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2016)

twilyth said:


> I've had an, let's call it 'interesting' experience with one of my rigs.  It's an old Fatality z68 with a 2600k that doesn't seem to recognize some of the usb ports.  I think mostly the usb3 ports.  So I had the bright idea of upgrading the bios.  The "latest" version was from 2012 but I think it was still newer than stock so I went for it.
> 
> After installing it seemed to have borked the boot drive.  After hours of trying to repair, re-image, etc, etc with failure after failure, I finally get a message saying that the drive is locked.  Hmmm.  Can't re-install win10 so re-install win7.  That seems to have worked.  Now I'm trying to re-image again.
> 
> Any ideas what might be going on?  All I did was a bios update I swear.



Ever make progress with this issue? Seemed very strange, I hope you got it earning with Win10 again


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2016)

No.  Couldn't even do a clean install.  Had to reinstall win7 and THEN do an accessibility upgrade to win10 which I'm doing as we speak.  Then I have to reinstall everything.  That will take days at least since I don't use that rig very often.  Probably months before I get almost everything back to "normal."


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2016)

I have seen it where a BIOS upgrade will often reset everything back to defaults, and sometimes that messes up the settings for the hard drives.  It is usually a matter of SATA/AHCI/Raid getting flipped to something else.  Usually the system will not boot right, often will end up in a BSOD.  Most of the time flipping it back to the right setting will fix it, but I think I have had it happen once before where the installation got borked.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2016)

AHCI was one problem that I didn't discover until fairly late but even after fixing that and re-imaging it still didn't work.  And I've used Macrium Reflect before with no problems so I don't think that was the issue but who knows.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hmm, what does everyone think that an Intel socket 1155 i3 will put out for daily PPD? 

I have a little i3 system that I just came across and wondering if it would be worth crunching on it?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a 3220T running - on Linux - OZ and HST only.   System pulls less than 50 watts.
Edit: I should have mentioned that OZ runs real well on Linux.  I'm getting ~1000 PPD more than I did when running FAAH2.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 5, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have a 3220T running - on Linux - OZ and HST only.   System pulls less than 50 watts.




Not wondering what the wattage is, more concerned with the PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2016)

Re-check my previous post.  I'd suggest just trying it.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Not wondering what the wattage is, more concerned with the PPD.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Re-check my previous post.  I'd suggest just trying it.



Looks about a 3k ppd, sounds right for an i3.  I think that's about what I got when I was running the i3 2100, ~3k.  (doesn't sound too bad, considering my 2600k doesn't get much better than averaging 4k.  While it's running 7 threads now, I never was able to get that beast performing better. )


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, I've switched my CPU over to WCG 

I'm a bit confused with cpu usage spiking although I'm guessing it's probably normal, what do you think?
I need 20-25% free to feed the GPU's, although I'm thinking I might be able to set the core priority higher for the folding cores and then tell WCG to run at 100%, would this be the best option?




Cheers

Edit: changed WCG to use 100% and core priority is "slightly higher" in the f@h config, looking at the gpu usage it seems to be working as I want, I'll keep an eye on the PPD of the gpu's and see if it drops.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2016)

infrared said:


> Well, I've switched my CPU over to WCG
> 
> I'm a bit confused with cpu usage spiking although I'm guessing it's probably normal, what do you think?
> I need 20-25% free to feed the GPU's, although I'm thinking I might be able to set the core priority higher for the folding cores and then tell WCG to run at 100%, would this be the best option?
> ...



Thank you for the crunching threads!  It's been recommended to leave at least one thread open for the folding gpu(s) if you're going to be crunching as well on cpu. This is what I did on my i7 with the gpu folding, drop it so 7 threads crunch instead of 8.

If you set boinc to 100%, keep an eye on it because it may affect f@h. A folding wu will still require courses usage particularly at the check points and when it's completed, and if the CPU is tied up, it will slow you down some. But let us know for sure what works best for you!


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Thank you for the crunching threads!  It's been recommended to leave at least one thread open for the folding gpu(s) if you're going to be crunching as well on cpu. This is what I did on my i7 with the gpu folding, drop it so 7 threads crunch instead of 8.
> 
> If you set boinc to 100%, keep an eye on it because it may affect f@h. A folding wu will still require courses usage particularly at the check points and when it's completed, and if the CPU is tied up, it will slow you down some. But let us know for sure what works best for you!


No worries, it's keeping my room lovely and warm! 

Thanks for the tips , I'll have a play around and report back.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't forget to go into preferences and enter your wcg and folding user names so you can get your crunching and folding badges in your sig.


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks twilyth!  I got the folding badge now, I guess it might take a day or two to get enough WCG points for the other badge.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2016)

infrared said:


> Thanks twilyth!  I got the folding badge now, I guess it might take a day or two to get enough WCG points for the other badge.



Indeed it is based on points. Cruncher Badge is earned at the 100k mark.


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

Hmm, another WU just loaded on a gpu with the old f@h core 18 and it's not so happy about having WCG running as well. How do I go about reserving a core in WCG? The CPU time% box in the options doesn't seem to work that great.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2016)

tools - computing preferences - processor usage and change the % of the processors.  I would suggest 75% for your setup.


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> tools - computing preferences - processor usage and change the % of the processors.  I would suggest 75% for your setup.



Nice one, 75% worked perfectly  I was going about it all the wrong way using the % cpu time option (which pulses) and then gave up on that and was trying to limit number of concurrent tasks with app_config.xml files. *facepalm!*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks like @Jstn7477 just passed his 7 year crunching anniversary yesterday, Nov 8th. Pretty amazing, good sir!


----------



## infrared (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks to @thebluebumblebee for PM'ing me to see how I'm getting on... turns out I was a dumbass (again!) and haven't joined a team. 

Points were building up steadily though, was up to 56,226. I probably wouldn't have realized something was wrong until 100k so that was a good catch.


----------



## xvi (Nov 10, 2016)

infrared said:


> Thanks to @thebluebumblebee for PM'ing me to see how I'm getting on... turns out I was a dumbass (again!) and haven't joined a team.
> 
> Points were building up steadily though, was up to 56,226. I probably wouldn't have realized something was wrong until 100k so that was a good catch.


Great to have you! Internet high-five to @thebluebumblebee!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2016)

infrared said:


> Thanks to @thebluebumblebee for PM'ing me to see how I'm getting on... turns out I was a dumbass (again!) and haven't joined a team.
> 
> Points were building up steadily though, was up to 56,226. I probably wouldn't have realized something was wrong until 100k so that was a good catch.
> 
> View attachment 80963



Great work! And thanks to @thebluebumblebee on being awesome too. I may have missed it, but what hardware are you crunching on?


And I just wanted to throw something else out there for you to keep in mind:

In our threads and usage, we use _BOINC points _and we use _WCG points_; 1 BOINC point = 7 WCG points.

This means that your numbers on your WCG profile will be roughly 7 times higher than what Free-DC and/or Boincstats show.

WCG points = points seen in your WCG profile and the Daily Numbers post by @xvi.

BOINC points = used in Pie posts by @Norton/@thebluebumblebee and the Milestones. The badge at 100k also is based on these boinc points.

I bring it out because it's not that obvious when we start out, and hopefully it'll make sense of some things.


----------



## T.R. (Nov 12, 2016)

A beta of FAH2 appeared.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey guys, after a long break of bad stuff happening and moving to a new house i should be somewhat back crunching numbers ( while not gaming atleast ) since my rig is stable now as 4.6 is the highest i can go apparently...


t_ski said:


>


dem cores, one day i'll build myself a "home server" and have it crunch when nobody is looking


----------



## stevorob (Nov 17, 2016)

So I have had an 1156 rig that I obtained from a coworker who was getting rid of stuff from his garage up and running as a dedicated box for about a month now, and last night, the motherboard gave out... 

Swapped CPUs, PSUs, cleared CMOS, get nothing from it when the 4pin EPS is plugged in, but when I unplug it, I get fans spinning on the board.  No beep codes to go by...  I guess she's toast... not sure what else to do to bring it back to life.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 17, 2016)

I am back on track also. My old opteron board died at last month ago. 

Set up a cheap pegatron x58 with 2.7GHz quad Xeon... should be stable and crunching 24/7 again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2016)

stevorob said:


> So I have had an 1156 rig that I obtained from a coworker who was getting rid of stuff from his garage up and running as a dedicated box for about a month now, and last night, the motherboard gave out...
> 
> Swapped CPUs, PSUs, cleared CMOS, get nothing from it when the 4pin EPS is plugged in, but when I unplug it, I get fans spinning on the board.  No beep codes to go by...  I guess she's toast... not sure what else to do to bring it back to life.


What CPU was that?


----------



## infrared (Nov 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Great work! And thanks to @thebluebumblebee on being awesome too. I may have missed it, but what hardware are you crunching on?


@manofthem Only my gaming rig at the moment, it's got 2 f@h slots running as well so I can only crunch with 75% of the 6700k @ 4.6. I tried getting the family pc going with WCG too but the little i3 wasn't helping much and the cooler is loud. If I had the space I'd have loved to do a multi cpu xeon or opteron crunching machine. Maybe one day


----------



## stevorob (Nov 17, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What CPU was that?



Was running a Xeon x3440

Swapped in an i3 530 and and i5 750, neither would power up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2016)

FYI:
TRENDnet 8-Port Gigabit Switch $13


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I am down on one of my 2P rigs.  It took Windows updates last night and rebooted, and this one has been giving me trouble on reboots.  I woke up and found it was stuck on the Windows loading screen, and resetting it of shutting it off and back on would only make it get stuck again.  If it didn't get stuck it wanted to do an automatic repair, which says either reboot or it didn't fix anything, or it would give me an ACPI BIOS error blue screen.  Googling that said reset the CMOS, and not the damn thing won't finish posting either.
> 
> I'm tired of working on it, so it's going to sit for the night.  Maybe I'll clean it up tomorrow and pull some parts out and try again.


Stupid rig is at it again.  I'm pretty certain it is a driver issue, as the Win10 boot screen loads, does a flash/flicker, then starts loading a little more before it locks up.  It hink the part before the flash/flicker is the generic driver parts, and then specific drivers get loaded after the flash/flicker.

Just not sure what it is, and there are no Win10 drivers available on the Supermicro site for this board. :\


----------



## twilyth (Nov 21, 2016)

Can you try disabling devices in bios to see if it boots?  Also try unplugging any usb devices.  They always give me trouble.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2016)

t_ski said:


> and there are no Win10 drivers available on the Supermicro site for this board. :\



I assuming you have already loaded or tried the 8.1 drivers? If that is even available.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Stupid rig is at it again.  I'm pretty certain it is a driver issue, as the Win10 boot screen loads, does a flash/flicker, then starts loading a little more before it locks up.  It hink the part before the flash/flicker is the generic driver parts, and then specific drivers get loaded after the flash/flicker.
> 
> Just not sure what it is, and there are no Win10 drivers available on the Supermicro site for this board. :\



Usually I have this with HD4xxx series cards in some boards. Time for linux I guess.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2016)

Is anyone having good success running HST wu's? I know I've brought it up before, but I've barely been able to make a dent in that project and not without trying often.

It's proven to be a great difficulty getting consistent work in HST, and every time I put a rig on that work alone, it runs dry. And if I have a system running it and another project, it'll sporadically dabble in it with 1 wu.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.  I was able to get it to boot again by clearing the CMOS.



twilyth said:


> Can you try disabling devices in bios to see if it boots?  Also try unplugging any usb devices.  They always give me trouble.



I was disabling some things before.  I forget that the onboard video gets set back to enabled/priority, and I didn't even get back into the BIOS this time to change anything.  Maybe I was changing too much?  I usually disable all the stuff I don't use to free up resources.



stinger608 said:


> I assuming you have already loaded or tried the 8.1 drivers? If that is even available.



I'll have to check.  I know it needs a BIOS update, but I haven't had a lot of free time to mess with it lately.  It sat until today when I finally got around to clearing the CMOS.



Ferrum Master said:


> Usually I have this with HD4xxx series cards in some boards. Time for linux I guess.



I've got an HD5450 in it at the moment.  I suppose I could try swapping it out with one of the Nvidia cards I have.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Is anyone having good success running HST wu's? I know I've brought it up before, but I've barely been able to make a dent in that project and not without trying often.
> 
> It's proven to be a great difficulty getting consistent work in HST, and every time I put a rig on that work alone, it runs dry. And if I have a system running it and another project, it'll sporadically dabble in it with 1 wu.


I just checked my contribution, I rarely get them, in fact only 10 results returned for it.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2016)

I have nothing except pages of MCM and Zika.

I tried swapping out the video card in the problem child, and it didn't make a difference.  I decided to pull the video card out completely and just use the onboard (and deal with the poor response under load).  I looked at the Device Manager and all devices had a driver listed, except the SAS controller which is now showing up  since I left the BIOS at defaults.  Maybe I can get to the BIOS update on Friday since I'll be off for the day.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2016)

Ahhhh.... Tito's back!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Is anyone having good success running HST wu's? I know I've brought it up before, but I've barely been able to make a dent in that project and not without trying often.
> 
> It's proven to be a great difficulty getting consistent work in HST, and every time I put a rig on that work alone, it runs dry. And if I have a system running it and another project, it'll sporadically dabble in it with 1 wu.


I have 150 days worth of HST, Matt.  150 days.  You've had more luck with them than we've had. (My results status shows no history for them)


----------



## T.R. (Nov 26, 2016)

I've been crunching with the W3530-based Mac Pro in recent weeks, but I'm concerned about its power consumption. So I'm going to replace it with L5640.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2016)

Ah feels good to be back.  I've been MIA for the past several days, but I'm back now.  rigs are chugging along nicely so can't complain  

Hope everyone had a good weekend with plenty and eating and drinking and chilling!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2016)

Alert: OpenZika now shows as ending in January.  Get'em while you can.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Alert: OpenZika now shows as ending in January.  Get'em while you can.
> View attachment 81416



No!!! Not before I get my 10 yr 

Seems like that project went pretty quickly, no?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Ah feels good to be back.  I've been MIA for the past several days, but I'm back now.


Did you find Tito, too?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Did you find Tito, too?



Yeah buddy. Tito and I played a nice game of tag-you're-it since Thursday, and I'm not complaining 

Now it's back to the grind of work. Fun can only last so long...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Yeah buddy. Tito and I played a nice game of tag-you're-it since Thursday, and I'm not complaining
> 
> Now it's back to the grind of work. Fun can only last so long...


My little party with Tito got interrupted at 5:00am with a phone call from the tech on-call.  My stuff got broke 

@ the rest of the team: I saw someone on Hardforums had an X58 mATX board and CPU combo for something like $70 shipped.

EDIT: ...and it's gone.  Either that or someone told him he had crack-head pricing on it and then jacked up the cost.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey, I got a HST.  Single, solitary HST.  Poor guy, all by its self.  Come on WCG, don't be so cruel.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey, I got a HST.  Single, solitary HST.  Poor guy, all by its self.  Come on WCG, don't be so cruel.



Yeah that seems to be the way they roll. Seems weird though that they released a project that has proven difficult to work on. 

Since you announced the end coming to Zika, I took off all but Zika wu's in hopes to try to get to 10 years before the deadline, although that didn't give me many more OZ wu's at all. It's doubtful to make it to 10 but it would be cool.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2016)

I


thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey, I got a HST.  Single, solitary HST.  Poor guy, all by its self.  Come on WCG, don't be so cruel.


I got 53 in total to date, just enough for a bronze badge. Stop complaining


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> I
> 
> *I got 53 in total to date*, just enough for a bronze badge. Stop complaining


I find that flabbergasting.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2016)

I gave up investigating to why my daily 20-30 days of WCG hardly ever dropped a HST in my direction.  Not that it matters since there are clearly a demand (for badges) else were. My CPUs and MCM most be the preferred combination when sending out jobs.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2016)

I plan on sending a Christmas card to Norton in the following weeks if anyone would like me to mention something just let me know  please. 

 Obviously I'll  wish him the best from all of you


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I plan on sending a Christmas card to Norton in the following weeks if anyone would like me to mention something just let me know  please.
> 
> Obviously I'll  wish him the best from all of you



That is an awesome idea man!!!!! For sure mention all of the team members that are active on the forums. 

If you don't mind, toss all of our usernames on the card...................Well, if there is enough room.


----------



## xvi (Nov 29, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> If you don't mind, toss all of our usernames on the card...................Well, if there is enough room.


Me too please!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 29, 2016)

LoL. All names? The card will be like a toilet paper roll...


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 29, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I plan on sending a Christmas card to Norton in the following weeks if anyone would like me to mention something just let me know  please.
> 
> Obviously I'll  wish him the best from all of you


What happen to Norton if I may ask?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The card will be like a *toilet paper roll*...





yotano211 said:


> What happen to Norton if I may ask?


TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> LoL. All names? The card will be like a toilet paper roll...



i could Take a Screen cap of the Thread, with all your names/comments, and print it out for him ...ill do something nice...he's in my thoughts, and im sure all of yours as well


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i could Take a Screen cap of the Thread, with all your names/comments, and print it out for him ...ill do something nice...he's in my thoughts, and im sure all of yours as well



How about one of those giant cards?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> LoL. All names? The card will be like a toilet paper roll...


That would actually be quite fitting, especially with his job


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 30, 2016)

iirc, theres a guy who does Wallpaper requests...isnt there? maybe i could ask that member to create a custom graphic....a Merry Xmas type deal from Your friends @ TPU/WCG. or something like it....just a  thought.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> iirc, theres a guy who does Wallpaper requests...isnt there? maybe i could ask that member to create a custom graphic....a Merry Xmas type deal from Your friends @ TPU/WCG. or something like it....just a  thought.




Yep there is a fellow member doing that:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-wallpapers.174128/page-24#post-3562330


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 30, 2016)

aww, wish Norton and everyone all the best and hope he can join back soon


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2016)

Came home today to find my main rig off. Not sure at all what happened, maybe the little one hi the power button but not really likely. The other rigs were find and running so I doubt it was a power issue. 



Doc41 said:


> aww, wish Norton and everyone all the best and hope he can join back soon



Indeed sir. We'll have to have an online party when Norton makes his return.


----------



## Hugis (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello peeps, not had my tablet crunching for a while as the battery failed.

Also haven't been around much as i lost my brother this year to cancer, he was diagnosed late March and died in May (he was only 48!) feckin cancer......................

So..... ive got a new battery for the tablet and once its charged(today) it will be crunching 24/7 for TPU .

I hope Bill is OK, hes a top bloke!

take care all


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hugis said:


> as i lost my brother this year to cancer, he was diagnosed late March and died in May (he was only 48!) feckin cancer......................




Very sorry for your loss man!!!!!! It is a terrible issue that most of us have to go through at some time in our lives. 

I wish we could all crunch more but just remember, we are at least trying to help future generations!!!!!! Hopefully some day it will be like the common cold.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2016)

Alert: FAH is back!
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=507


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Alert: FAH is back!
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=507



I was about to add that back the other night into the rigs but I decided to wait to see if I can hit 10yr diamond in OZ. I need like 160 day runtime by the deadline in January, and while I'm not sure if I can reach that, I'm hoping I can do it. If I do, I'll be adding FAAH and MCM back in.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I was about to add that back the other night into the rigs but I decided to wait to see if I can hit 10yr diamond in OZ. I need like 160 day runtime by the deadline in January, and while I'm not sure if I can reach that, I'm hoping I can do it. If I do, I'll be adding FAAH and MCM back in.


Looks like you're running 24 threads?  160/24=6.67 You'll be there in a week.  Or,  if your systems keep giving you grief, even 16 threads will get you there in 10 days.  I'm expecting my 5 year for Christmas!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like you're running 24 threads?  160/24=6.67 You'll be there in a week.  Or, if your systems keep giving you grief, even 16 threads will get you there in 10 days.  I'm expecting my 5 year for Christmas!



We'll I hate to split hairs but only 23 threads, 1 reserved for folding    either way, it'll be exciting 

And Congrats on your upcoming 5 years!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i could Take a Screen cap of the Thread, with all your names/comments, and print it out for him ...ill do something nice...he's in my thoughts, and im sure all of yours as well


Please include well wishes from me too


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Normally I always check all the systems every day or couple of days to ensure they are crunching along okay. Been sick for 3 or 4 days and naturally, that is when crap happens.



No fun when you're sick, it throws off your whole rhythm. Hope you feel better.  

But now I can relate...  Checked the 4790 rig this morning and saw it was crunching but for some reason the resolution was all messed up. Set resolution back to normal, but checked GPUz to see if everything was working correctly. It appeared to be but I checked temps and the 270x was at 93*F at idle 

No idea what happened. The cooler must have crapped out completely, it was somewhat faulty a while back but never like that. So I had to shut down the system since I was headed out but I'll look into it later.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone else getting some HST's?  I've gotten 7 over the last few hours.
Oh, and the end date for OZ has been removed.  @manofthem , you can get that 10 year badge without a problem.
Weather report:  It was right at freezing here, but not cold enough to freeze the roads, then it snowed and the temperature dropped about 5 degrees.  The snow melted on the roads initially and then started freezing on the roads.  The roads are now covered with packed snow which is basically ice.  Everything shut down, again.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else getting some HST's?  I've gotten 7 over the last few hours.
> Oh, and the end date for OZ has been removed.  @manofthem , you can get that 10 year badge without a problem.
> Weather report:  It was right at freezing here, but not cold enough to freeze the roads, then it snowed and the temperature dropped about 5 degrees.  The snow melted on the roads initially and then started freezing on the roads.  The roads are now covered with packed snow which is basically ice.  Everything shut down, again.



I believe I'm currently running only OZ so no HST yet for me. But I'll add them back in tomorrow since you say the deadline for OZ was removed  progress will be slower with the 1 rig down, shut down this morning and didn't get a chance to look at it. 

Your weather sounds terrible! It's hard to imagine life like that when you're accustomed to Florida weather, where the coldest it gets is like maybe high 40s for a day. I did just get back from a little trip to NYC, and it was pretty chilly there, 37-42F. Thankfully it didn't snow/rain/ice so I didn't have to drive through that craziness.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2016)

So I was far busier than I had hoped over the weekend and didn't get to swap gpus. Interestingly, I started up the pc this morning before leaving just to see what happens and it seemed OK before leaving. I came back later in the afternoon and surprisingly temps were still good on the gpu, around 50. Then I checked it tonight and gpu temp shot up to 94 again, with fans at 100% 

But the something puzzling happened... As im looking at the numbers, they start to drop off. They dropped all the way down into the high 50s with the fans decreasing also. So I'm slightly puzzled about it. My thought it was the heatsink is wacky and at times it just doesn't work, fans must be done.

I'm going to let the pc run over night and check it if I remember at times. I my just let it run til the card gives out, or til I have to swap cards. I just hate to see the pc off and my numbers down.


Edit: checked this next morning around 7 am and temps were good. Just remoted in and temps still good, maintaining temps around 48. Maybe the gpu is schizophrenic.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm scaling back on my rigs, and will probably have something up for sale after the holidays.  We'll see how things go.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 28, 2016)

I know there are a few of you guys out there using moar core Xeon CPUs (Haswell/Broadwell-E)- have a couple questions as I narrow down the CPU search if someone doesn't mind me picking their brain


----------



## Nordic (Dec 28, 2016)

@HammerON I was looking at your 6900k to see what kind of PPD or RAC an 8 core Zen might produce. I was thinking I might see about 8k RAC from your 6900k. Instead I see about 13k. WOW.

What do you have that thing clocked at?

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3647510


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey team, I've been missing for a few days so I wanted to say hello. It was quite a busy weekend, and then we started the week by getting a wicked cold, myself and the kids. Splitting headache hasn't subsided in over 3 days now, but thankfully it's a slow week anyway.  Today is the first day this week where I had a little energy and was able to mess around with some stuff.  Hope everyone is doing better than me


----------



## infrared (Dec 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hey team, I've been missing for a few days so I wanted to say hello. It was quite a busy weekend, and then we started the week by getting a wicked cold, myself and the kids. Splitting headache hasn't subsided in over 3 days now, but thankfully it's a slow week anyway.  Today is the first day this week where I had a little energy and was able to mess around with some stuff.  Hope everyone is doing better than me


Good luck with the headache & cold, that's never fun. Sorry bud I would have covered for you but had loads going on here so didn't think to check.
I'm off for tonight, catch ya'll later


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dang bro, get feeling better @manofthem !


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2016)

infrared said:


> Good luck with the headache & cold, that's never fun. Sorry bud I would have covered for you but had loads going on here so didn't think to check.
> I'm off for tonight, catch ya'll later



No worries, thanks for filling in when you did  I already drafting the posts so now just need to post them up  



stinger608 said:


> Dang bro, get feeling better @manofthem !


Thanks bro, I think I'm on the mend. Marginally better today than yesterday so that's a step in the right direction. Plus tomorrow is another easy rest day which I sure could use before starting work back up next week.


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 2, 2017)

A blast from the past. 

Just for shits and giggles I fired up my old X58 that has been on a shelf for years, this was a monster set up at one time. So now I'm wondering if its worth it to grab a X5660 from ebay and crunch on this again. What do you all think? Lets say I can get 4-4.2ghz out of it, what kind of production would that be? Also, I seem to remember these were power hogs, so I guess I need to factor in electricity use. Could anyone currently running these tell me how many watts these use?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2017)

The x58 systems still put out some nice number crunching @4x4n


----------



## xvi (Jan 2, 2017)

4x4n said:


> So now I'm wondering if its worth it to grab a X5660 from ebay and crunch on this again.


I think the 5600's were pretty okay on power, but I don't think they're fantastic by today's standards. Intel's Ark says 95w TDP.
I think I have a server or two with something similar to this. I can run 7-zip's benchmark or something and measure power consumption from iDRAC. I'll have to take a look on Tuesday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2017)

So, in order to go after the 10 year badge for MCM, I switched everything over from OZ on 12/28.  I have 16 threads running on Linux and 8 threads on Win7.  Conclusions:  MCM runs better on Win7 than Linux.  OZ gets far more PPD than MCM on Linux.  MCM gets more PPD on Win7 than does OZ.  Overall effect:


 
I'm looking to add an i7-3770s to help.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2017)

Added my 2P board and some other stuff here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...o-s1155-cpus-firepro-v5800-video-card.223017/


----------



## Nordic (Jan 10, 2017)

I live alone, which is allowing me to experiment with low heat. I have turned down the heat in my home to 50f in all rooms except the bedroom. So far I have been able to dress properly for this to not be a big issue. This should save me $30-$40 a month.

EDIT: Thinking about this further, the general temperature should be horrifying to ManOfThem. Does Florida get that cold? I just have to wear socks and a sweater to stay warm? What you wear in 50f weather @manofthem?

I have not been crunching on my main PC because it is a mITX case with poor airflow. Crunching doesn't just make the CPU warm, but everything in the case matches the cpu temperature. Given that my home is not being kept at fairly cold ambient temperature, I have decided to begin crunching on it again. The maximum temperature I am seeing is 62c, compared to 72c normally.

I am also hanging out in the new TPU discord server if anyone is interested in joining Toothless and myself. You can find the a link to join discord in this post.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 12, 2017)

So I joined just for a challenge you all did a while ago and I've been here since so I thought I'd properly join, amazing team spirit here too ,love it guys and gals .
Especially since I have some questions so was wondering, Can you point me to a good thread on all I need to know to optimize my crunching given I'll still fold.
And I suppose my main question is how many cores is best ,I think I'll be getting another pc this year so I'm trying to think ahead for a change.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> So I joined just for a challenge you all did a while ago and I've been here since so I thought I'd properly join, amazing team spirit here too ,love it guys and gals .
> Especially since I have some questions so was wondering, Can you point me to a good thread on all I need to know to optimize my crunching given I'll still fold.
> And I suppose my main question is how many cores is best ,I think I'll be getting another pc this year so I'm trying to think ahead for a change.


Generally, give a GPU a thread.  Nvidia needs more than AMD.  High end GPU's might need more.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 13, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Generally, give a GPU a thread.  Nvidia needs more than AMD.  High end GPU's might need more.


Thanks that's what I thought.
Is any kind of big advantage thing possible with wcg  ,ie more cores or no such thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Thanks that's what I thought.
> Is any kind of big advantage thing possible with wcg  ,ie more cores or no such thing.


Nope.  Just add threads for more PPD/time per day. WCG is much more straight forward than F@H.  Also, you can find lots of info at the different stats sites. 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/0/0/22175/0


----------



## manofthem (Jan 14, 2017)

james888 said:


> EDIT: Thinking about this further, the general temperature should be horrifying to ManOfThem. Does Florida get that cold? I just have to wear socks and a sweater to stay warm? What you wear in 50f weather @manofthem?



Sorry I missed this til now. 

Here in South Florida, it _rarely_ gets down to 50F, and when it does, it is literally freezing! I think the lowest it's been this season was right around 52F, and it was quite a difficulty. Thankfully we had nice warm winter clothes from when we went to New York, which includes thermals and sweaters and jackets and hats and scarfs... We probably look ridiculous to people from up north lol.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 14, 2017)

You do look ridiculous. We get Californians dressing like its March when it is a cooler July day of ~60f.
At the same time, I can't really stand temperatures over 80f.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 14, 2017)

Note the name change my fellow crunchers


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nordic said:


> Note the name change my fellow crunchers



That is an excellent choice for a user name bro!!!!!!


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 15, 2017)

~38f at my location. normal every year temperature.

missing my old RIG "960T(3.9 GHz), 270x", kept the room warm.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2017)

Houston, we have beta's.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Houston, we have beta's.



Indeed. Last night I surprisingly counted quite a few on my main rig. Happened to notice them as I was taking a gander at my machine and stats trying to figure out why I had been so low lately. Any who, betas are good, betas are good.



Recca29 said:


> ~38f at my location. normal every year temperature.
> 
> missing my old RIG "960T(3.9 GHz), 270x", kept the room warm.



Wow that is chilly. Sounds like you need that rig back to heat your area!



Nordic said:


> You do look ridiculous. We get Californians dressing like its March when it is a cooler July day of ~60f.
> At the same time, I can't really stand temperatures over 80f.



That's me usually. You guys who be laughing at me and my family all bundled up when you're probably wearing shorts


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 16, 2017)

Waiting for Zen. was about to get the latest i7 setup then got the zen release date.
i think i can wait for 2 more months.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2017)

manofthem said:


> That's me usually. You guys who be laughing at me and my family all bundled up when you're probably wearing shorts


After becoming acclimatized to below 20f weather, many of us begin wearing shorts in as low as 40f. I saw some crazy guy walking to campus in shorts in 25f weather just last week.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 18, 2017)

I made a boo boo while trying to install my second CPU in my server. I'll be running half strength until a new Motherboard arrives.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2017)

MCM's will have to wait!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> View attachment 83157
> MCM's will have to wait!



Im ruining running a lot of MCM now because I think I read that MCM will be ending soon; around mid March iirc. Long shot to hit 10 year diamond but trying to go for as much as possible before it ends.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Im ruining running a lot of MCM now because I think I read that MCM will be ending soon; around mid March iirc. Long shot to hit 10 year diamond but trying to go for as much as possible before it ends.


That's what I'm trying to do as well..., but...., there's beta's to be had!  I've even risked moving to only Beta's.  
Oh, and HST's. Trying. Not. To. Oh, I give up


----------



## Nordic (Jan 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Im ruining running a lot of MCM now because I think I read that MCM will be ending soon; around mid March iirc. Long shot to hit 10 year diamond but trying to go for as much as possible before it ends.


I don't typically pay attention to my badges. Your comment made me go check.
I have a 20 year diamond badge on MCM.
My next closest badge is a 5 year gold FAH badge.

I think most of my MCM time came from when GPU work was in.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2017)

Nordic said:


> I don't typically pay attention to my badges. Your comment made me go check.
> I have a 20 year diamond badge on MCM.
> My next closest badge is a 5 year gold FAH badge.
> 
> I think most of my MCM time came from when GPU work was in.



I'm pretty sure MCM didn't support gpu wu's, just HCC. But either way, post up your badges in the badges thread.



thebluebumblebee said:


> That's what I'm trying to do as well..., but...., there's beta's to be had!  I've even risked moving to only Beta's.
> Oh, and HST's. Trying. Not. To. Oh, I give up



I think it's safe to say that you won't be overstocked on HST wu's  the beta movement is nice, I think I have had a few as well.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 19, 2017)

i lookt, but i no haz betas

just haz a sad


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2017)

I got 11 pages worth, or about 3 days.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2017)

This sucks. Just remoted into one of my pcs to check and cpu temps were up in high 90s, 96-99*! Just shut it down, no idea why that's going on. I'll tell you, this pc which functions just as a Cruncher and a sort-of htpc is ALWAYS giving me issues. Getting really tired of it. Now I'm guessing the H80i cooler cramped out on me 



thebluebumblebee said:


> I got 11 pages worth, or about 3 days.



 wow that seems crazy high. Running beta only to get that many eh


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> wow that seems crazy high. Running beta only to get that many eh


I switched over twice.  Both times I had to switch back within an hour because my systems were running out of work.  I've had pretty good luck with beta's, but I'm still only up to 69 days.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 20, 2017)

manofthem said:


> This sucks. Just remoted into one of my pcs to check and cpu temps were up in high 90s, 96-99*! Just shut it down, no idea why that's going on. I'll tell you, this pc which functions just as a Cruncher and a sort-of htpc is ALWAYS giving me issues. Getting really tired of it. Now I'm guessing the H80i cooler cramped out on me




Damn bud, that does suck! Maybe time to part that sucker out and start new.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Damn bud, that does suck! Maybe time to part that sucker out and start new.



I have considered that, but then I think it would be better to get that cpu into the other rig and finally switch out the 2600k setup. This is the second it third cooler that craps out, so perhaps the coolers die on me because there's is essentially no airflow in the mATX case... 

Decisions, decisions. Nothing just yet though, besides figuring out what the deuce is wrong the cooling for now.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2017)

In about a week I will be putting my 6800k up for sale.  I'll make it legit and add it to my FS thread when I do, but wanted to give you guys a heads-up on it first.  PM me if you have questions on it.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey everybody!  Tito says hi!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2017)

So one rig is still down for now since it's overheating. I restarted yesterday to check it, and it shot up to over 90 not even like 30 seconds after crunching started.

If I pause crunching, temps would go down to about 50 or thereabouts, but I shut it down because no point in it being on if not crunching. I was hoping to get a few minutes to day to look at it but that didn't work out, too much to do today. Maybe tomorrow but I doubt that too 

I'm guessing cooler died. I have one cooler here but it won't fit since the case is small with the lay sitting right on top of the CPU. Perhaps it's something simple like the cooler got unplugged or something but I doubt it.  I'll report back when I finally get a chance to take it apart.




t_ski said:


> Hey everybody!  Tito says hi!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2017)

t_ski said:


> In about a week I will be putting my 6800k up for sale.  I'll make it legit and add it to my FS thread when I do, but wanted to give you guys a heads-up on it first.  PM me if you have questions on it.


6800k is up:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...o-s1155-cpus-firepro-v5800-video-card.223017/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2017)

New project: Smash Childhood Cancer


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> New project: Smash Childhood Cancer



Very awesome, this is a project I'm excited about, and that video drives it home, maybe because I have little girls...


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 27, 2017)

This looks cool. BTW it appears Free DC stats is down and out for a while:



 
Though the date confuses me...


----------



## twilyth (Jan 28, 2017)

Is SCC by any chance a GPGPU project?  I know, I know, stupid question, but I can dream can't I?


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2017)

I add another small work PC.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Is SCC by any chance a GPGPU project?  I know, I know, stupid question, but I can dream can't I?



That'll be the day. I've been waiting like 4+ years for a WCG project to take advantage of gpus


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> That'll be the day. I've been waiting like 4+ years for a WCG project to take advantage of gpus


I was also hoping... I have a NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 980 Classified just sitting in my gaming PC waiting to be utilized. I know this is the WCG forum, but can F@H use GPU exclusively? I've been taking a break from gaming so it is sitting idle (Not the CPU, that is crunching full time!)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> can F@H use GPU exclusively?


No.  A GTX 980 will require you to give it a thread, but most see that as a fair trade.  If you need help with the install, just let us know.....over there.


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 31, 2017)

New Project.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2017)

I want to jump into this new project. I'm still trying to hold onto MCM and get as far as I can, but now with 1 pc down, I'm even more limited   maybe I'll just hit up SCC


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2017)

Just to update... 

I added in SCC into my queue so I've been dabbling in SCC along with MCM. Feels good to be battling cancer in different projects!


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 2, 2017)

Updated my full WCG workload to SCC project. 10 threads fully dedicated to SCC.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2017)

t_ski said:


> 6800k is up:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...o-s1155-cpus-firepro-v5800-video-card.223017/


Dropped the price in the thread, but will sell it for $300 shipped in the US to anyone that has a Cruncher or Folder badge.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Dropped the price in the thread, but will sell it for $300 shipped in the US to anyone that has a Cruncher or Folder badge.




That is an amazing price on that i7!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2017)

And there's an Asus X99-DELUXE/U3.1 on my CL for $200, supposedly unused.  I have to admit that I've always wanted (okay, lusted after) an Asus Deluxe motherboard.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Dropped the price in the thread, but will sell it for $300 shipped in the US to anyone that has a Cruncher or Folder badge.



Sweet price!  I wish I could do it...


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Sweet price!  I wish I could do it...


I throw in a bottle of Tito's! (just for Matt  )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2017)

What does "project backoff" mean???

Edit: Uh-oh.  Looks like there's a problem with the project servers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2017)

Okay, that problem went away and apparently fairly quickly.

On another note, is anyone getting CEP's?  I see that there's a end date of July 2017 on it now.


----------



## infrared (Feb 7, 2017)

I just revived my old qx9650 rig, if it does ok I'll try to keep it going. 

I remember why I hated this thing now.. 3.9ghz with 1.46v is the best I could do with it!


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I'm back and feeling better- thanks to everyone for the well wishes and I can't apologize enough for being gone for so long...

Hoping to spend some time mending fences and cleaning up the mess before trying to get back to normal here.


Still


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> I can't apologize enough for being gone for so long...



You have nothing to apologize for man! It happens. I'm just glad your okay and in good spirits.


----------



## infrared (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey Norton! Glad you're doing better


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2017)

Good to have you back sir.  Welcome home.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2017)

*SNOW-POCALYPE!!!!* 

The view from my truck about 6 hours ago when the first couple of inches hit the ground.







Now there's about a foot of snow and ice out there... plenty of accidents and closed roads


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2017)

The kids here in the Portland area have missed 10 days of school so far due to snow and ice. (they only plan for 2) Snow is a four letter word around here now.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 9, 2017)

It's 43 here but the day before yesterday was 70-something.

We haven't seen snow at all.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2017)

The view from my driveway.  Not too bad but it's heavy, wet snow.






BTW, I shut down the dual hex core.  It was using 300watts which came to almost $40 per month.  Considering the fact that my monthly bill is always over $300, I figured I need to cut back.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2017)

twilyth said:


> BTW, I shut down the dual hex core. It was using 300watts which came to almost $40 per month. Considering the fact that my monthly bill is always over $300, I figured I need to cut back.


I have a spot to run something like that as long as it can hook up to the internet with a wireless connection- power cost would be $0 and the location is secure


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2017)

ygm


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2017)

Norton said:


> I have a spot to run something like that as long as it can hook up to the internet with a wireless connection- power cost would be $0 and the location is secure





twilyth said:


> ygm


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2017)

Norton said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm back and feeling better- thanks to everyone for the well wishes and I can't apologize enough for being gone for so long...
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Bill!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2017)

Installing Windows 10 on another Intel Socket 1155 system running an i5-3570K that I grabbed from @cdawall !

It'll be up and be crunching before the day is done. It will take a few days for it to get up to speed, but it'll be crunching.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Installing Windows 10 on another Intel Socket 1155 system running an i5-3570K that I grabbed from @cdawall !
> 
> It'll be up and be crunching before the day is done. It will take a few days for it to get up to speed, but it'll be crunching.



Right on, can always use a few more rigs!


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2017)

Got most of my rigs back up and running as of this morning. One was down due to a power outage and another two were down due to an internet connection problem. My ppd should be back to its usual levels in a couple of days. 

Still working on the 2600k rig that I had running on the Kreij account... hope to have that sorted out by the end of the week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm going to have a 2600K/GA-P67A-UD4 for sale once MCM finishes or I get my 10 year badge, whichever comes first.  Should be around the end of the month, and it has nothing to do with Ryzen.  This has been one of the best, most stable CPU/motherboards that I've been around, and I've been around computers since the 386 days.  If interested, PM me.  I also have RAM and possibly video cards to go with it.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2017)

Norton said:


> Still working on the 2600k rig that I had running on the Kreij account... hope to have that sorted out by the end of the week.


Got it running- pulled the board from the case, reseated the cpu, changed the cooler, and reset the BIOS.

Seems to be running fine on the test stand atm so expect to see the Kreij memorial account back in the Top 40 within the next few days


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2017)

Norton said:


> Got it running- pulled the board from the case, reseated the cpu, changed the cooler, and reset the BIOS.
> 
> Seems to be running fine on the test stand atm so expect to see the Kreij memorial account back in the Top 40 within the next few days



Sweet, @Kreij needs some too. 


My next order of business is to replace the cooler on the 4790. I was thinking and found it quite peculiar: this is the second aio cooler that died on this pc. Maybe the mATX case doesn't dissipate the heat and kills the cooler...not sure?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyone else hoping for good reviews of AMD's Ryzen CPUs? 

Im definitely in the mood for an AMD build; I'd love a solid replacement for the 2600k. Worst part seems to be that if reviews are good, it'll be tough to get your hands on one since they'll probably sell out quickly. I guess just another week or 2 will tell the tale.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Anyone else hoping for good reviews of AMD's Ryzen CPUs?


Good reviews/good performance will likely drop prices on Intel 6 or 8 core chips (used and new) so it should be a Win-Win for crunchers imo!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Im definitely in the mood for an AMD build;



Oh hell yea!!!!!! I hope they are frigging awesome processors! AMD hasn't really been in the game since the s939 days. As you stated, I'm ready for an AMD build!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm looking to pre-order but the only place that seems to have the chips on offer is in Belgium or the Netherlands I think.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I'm looking to pre-order but the only place that seems to have the chips on offer is in Belgium or the Netherlands I think.



Yeah that's pretty far from here.  I did a quick search earlier looking for pre-orders as well and found nothing. But I'm really looking forward to these CPUs and reviews. I'd really love to grab an 8c/16c sucker.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 20, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Anyone else hoping for good reviews of AMD's Ryzen CPUs?


If for no other reason than to drive down the prices on used items, you bet. (even with my pending sale)  I have a Z170 motherboard and DDR4 RAM (a total of $65 invested)and I want an i7-6700T/7700T for it.  Double the performance of my i3-3220T for the same 35 watts.


----------



## xvi (Feb 22, 2017)

Greetings all! We now have our own Distributed Computing channel in TPU's Discord server labeled #wcg-fah!

Currently, this is shared between the World Community Grid and Folding@Home teams. If it becomes popular, we can split it into two groups. If not, we can burn it down!

To join, please read the rules in Toothless's Discord post here.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2017)

I wondered why my numbers were down the last couple days.  I hadn't checked on my main rig for a couple days (normally play a couple games before bed), so a couple days ago I noticed when I turned the monitor on that Windows was not responding.  I restarted it thinking that would take care of the problem.  I checked again last night and again Windows was not responding.  Restarted again and noticed that my fan controller nobs had been turned off
Turned them back on and all is back to normal.  My three and half year old son loves to play with the nobs so I will have to keep a closer eye on them from now on.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2017)

HammerON said:


> I wondered why my numbers were down the last couple days.  I hadn't checked on my main rig for a couple days (normally play a couple games before bed) and so a couple days ago I noticed when I turned the monitor on that it Windows was not responding.  I restarted it thinking that would take care of the problem.  I checked again last night and again Windows was not responding.  Restarted again and noticed that my fan controller nobs had been turned off
> Turned them back on and all is back to normal.  My three and half year old son loves to play with the nobs so I will have to keep a closer eye on them from now on.


You and @manofthem should compare notes.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh - we have. Just not recently!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2017)

I was lucky.  Non of my kids wanted to plug, press anything.  Worst that happened was the expansion slot cover that my daughter used to "draw" on my 17" CRT!  Screwed up the coatings on the glass and I had to use it that way for years.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You and @manofthem should compare notes.





HammerON said:


> Oh - we have. Just not recently!



Crazy, seems we have the same issues. 

I had the same issue with the fan controller knobs, seems the kids are very attracted to them. The only workable solution I found was to get rid of the controller when I switched cases. 

The other issue I have is that the little one likes to find the power buttons and push them, and those little leds make it so easy for them to find. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> I was lucky.  Non of my kids wanted to plug, press anything.  Worst that happened was the expansion slot cover that my daughter used to "draw" on my 17" CRT!  Screwed up the coatings on the glass and I had to use it that way for years.



Count your blessings indeed lol! Sometimes it's not my kids but other kids, too. My wife always has friends over with their little kids, and I've come home many times to a turned off pc. 

The worst is when I'm doing something on the pc, work or game, and they push it...very frustrating


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay, this is curious.  Already at 18% and an ending date of June.  Hopefully this is like the first phase???


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, this is curious.  Already at 18% and an ending date of June.  Hopefully this is like the first phase???



Oh boy that doesn't bode well for my badge 

But seirously, that seems terribly short for a runtime of a project. I hope they bring something back with a phase 2 or extend it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2017)

In about 48 hours, I'll be switching everything to SCC.  I was hoping to "broaden my horizons" and work on several projects, but no, it'll be a race for that diamond badge.


Spoiler: Go ahead, make my day.



http://wg.popcorn.cx/films/acs/sounds/right._off_we_go_then.wav


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *In about 48 hours*, I'll be switching everything to SCC.



Does that mean that you'll be set on MCM by then?


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 23, 2017)

Moving to a new house. all systems down for a few days.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Does that mean that you'll be set on MCM by then?


Well, I thought I was going to be.  I knew something was wrong when I woke up because it was too quiet.  Sure enough, I'm I was getting:


> 2/23/2017 4:07:12 AM |  | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
> 2/23/2017 4:07:14 AM |  | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.


Had a scare there.  Appears that everything is back to normal.  (maybe) As of today's half way update, I have 52 days left with 40 threads running.  And tomorrow's my birthday.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And *tomorrow's my birthday*.


*Happy Birthday!!! *



Spoiler:  Be careful with the candles!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday Bee and many more.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey team, any interest in a X58 Xeon combo? Currently running at 4.2ghz and averaging around 10k a day in Linux. Will be more than fair with pricing, pm me if interested.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2017)

Two items:
SCC has been given an ending date of May!
It's very early for me to say this, but it appears that SCC gets great PPD. (maybe what I'm seeing is the leftovers from MCM?)


----------



## twilyth (Feb 26, 2017)

I pulled the trigger on a 1700 ryzen with a 256 gb NVMe drive, 32 gig ddr 3000 ram (CAS 15 I think) and an Asus mATX m/b.  I'm going to stuff it all into this dainty little htpc case I have and try to migrate my existing htpc over to this so I can have everything on one rack and eliminate some of wire clutter I've got going on.

I went with the 1700 since the tdp is about a third less than what the higher end chips are w/o that much of a sacrifice in speed and these days I'm all about saving on the electric bill.  Well, not "all about" or I wouldn't have WCG as a hobby, but I'm trying to be strategic.  I figure 65 watts for 16 threads is a pretty fair deal.

edit:  btw, that's going to free up an APU, m/b and I think 16gb of memory that will be available for our next giveaway.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2017)

That is frigging awesome @twilyth !!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not familiar with this news source but it came up in one of my google alerts for ryzen performance.  It seems that there is an issue with the ryzen cpu's when running 4 high frequency DIMMs - http://www.mobipicker.com/amd-ryzen-high-frequency-ddr4-memory-issue/.  The issue should be fixed in a couple of months with a bios update but in the meantime, if you run into problems, either just run 2 modules or run at lower clocks.  That seems to be the takeaway from the article.  But like I said, not familiar with the source so verify this with other sources.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, I saw that in a thread on another forum.  Was something like 2 x 3200 or 4 x 2666.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2017)

Starting to plan a challenge- keep a watch out for details, PM's, planning thread, etc...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> Starting to plan a challenge- keep a watch out for details, PM's, planning thread, etc...




Oh God yeah!!!!!!!!!!! That is frigging awesome news!!!!!!!!! 

Been waiting for a challenge for........................Oh jeez.....................................months, and months, and months.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2017)

Any team members get in on Ryzen yet? I'm hoping soon but have a lot going on right now this keeping me from doing it... read: spending too much money now 

I'm eager to see how they crunch, gotta be good.


----------



## infrared (Mar 3, 2017)

I thought mine would be here by now... OCUK haven't even replied to my webnote asking when it'll be here


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm waiting to see if some disillusioned person "dumps" their's on CL.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm pretty excited to see ryzen 8c/16t crunching performance.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks like my X58/i7-970 rig is acting up 

It wasn't showing any work returned since yesterday morning so I checked on it this afternoon (it's running at a friends office atm). It was powered up and running but I didn't have a monitor with me to check to see if it locked up or something- I cycled power but that didn't seem to bring it back?

Will have to go back on Monday with a kb, mouse, and monitor to check it further. Hoping it's something simple and not a dead board or something?


----------



## infrared (Mar 3, 2017)

That sucks, hope it's ok. I don't know about the monitor, but maybe you should get one of these cheap mini wireless keyboard/touchpads.. It's what I use on the QX9650 rig since it doesn't need much user input and having a full keyboard & mouse takes too much space, whereas this would fit in your pocket 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B016A6NSL0/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2017)

infrared said:


> That sucks, hope it's ok. I don't know about the monitor, but maybe you should get one of these cheap mini wireless keyboard/touchpads.. It's what I use on the QX9650 rig since it doesn't need much user input and having a full keyboard & mouse takes too much space, whereas this would fit in your pocket
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B016A6NSL0/?tag=tec053-21


Neat gadget 

I just grab my spare kb and mouse along with an old monitor and go have at it. Hoping that it's just locked up on startup due to a power blip or something 

If it's busted then I may PM @BarbaricSoul to see if he wants to give me a good price on the 3930k setup he mentioned that he might want to sell


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2017)

Ahmm:


4x4n said:


> Hey team, any interest in a X58 Xeon combo? Currently running at 4.2ghz and averaging around 10k a day in Linux. Will be more than fair with pricing, pm me if interested.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ahmm:


We have a plan for that one- details TBA


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Any team members get in on Ryzen yet? I'm hoping soon but have a lot going on right now this keeping me from doing it... read: spending too much money now
> 
> I'm eager to see how they crunch, gotta be good.


Mine's not arriving until next wednesday but I'm only getting a 1700 not one of the X models.  I'm ready to start building as soon as it comes though.  Will try to remember to take pixs of everything before I open and start putting everything together and of course photos of the finished build.  It's a small case with virtually no wire management so not sure how much you're going to see.  I'll probably have to run it w/o the case cover since the cooler is probably going to be too big.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Mine's not arriving until next wednesday but I'm only getting a 1700 not one of the X models.  I'm ready to start building as soon as it comes though.  Will try to remember to take pixs of everything before I open and start putting everything together and of course photos of the finished build.  It's a small case with virtually no wire management so not sure how much you're going to see.  I'll probably have to run it w/o the case cover since the cooler is probably going to be too big.



Got a HAF 932 Advanced case if you want to get something bigger


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you sir.  No, I've always run that rig topless so it's not really a change.  I just like having the option of being able to close the case.  I periodically think about getting another cat but one reason I don't is all of the machines I have humming along w/o sides, tops or even a legit case of any kind.  This one is up on a high shelf so it's not a big deal.  The last remaining dualie would be the real issue since it's running on a test bench.  But I think it's an atx board so I could probably re-rack it something I have laying around if I ever needed to.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2017)

Planning thread is live for our upcoming challenge:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-tpu-spring-2017-crunching-challenge.231224/


----------



## Antykain (Mar 4, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Any team members get in on Ryzen yet? I'm hoping soon but have a lot going on right now this keeping me from doing it... read: spending too much money now
> 
> I'm eager to see how they crunch, gotta be good.



I will be getting the 1700x after this month most likely.. Still not decided on which board to pair it up with.  Most likely will be the ASUS Crosshair VI Hero.  Or might hold out and wait for the Crosshair VI Formula to be released.. Either way, I am definitely getting on the Ryzen wagon soon.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 4, 2017)

Norton said:


> If it's busted then I may PM @BarbaricSoul to see if he wants to give me a good price on the 3930k setup he mentioned that he might want to sell



HMU, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 5, 2017)

STOP THE PRESSES!
I got 3 (three) HST's!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 5, 2017)

I created a thread in the General Hardware section. Please check it out and drop your 2cents. I figured I would link it here since we are a bit more familiar, WCG Crunchers are tight! No?

Anyways, I am pulling the plug tonight after dinner, or not. Please let me know what you all thinks! LOL

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msata-cache-mini-half-size-25mm.231261/


----------



## Arjai (Mar 5, 2017)

OK, disregard the previous post. Or, not. However, I have made my decision.

You have to go read the posts, not a lot, to find out what I have decided. Thanks to @jboydgolfer  and @alucasa for their help.

Bonus info? There are PICTURES!!! Of ME, even!! LOL


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2017)

I just got off the phone with OverclockersUK, turns out it's the motherboard that's holding up the order (crosshair vi hero). They're getting a delivery some time this week which should have enough to meet all the orders.  Seems like I should have it crunching soon!

@phanbuey Maybe that's what's holding up yours too?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2017)

Antykain said:


> I will be getting the 1700x after this month most likely.. Still not decided on which board to pair it up with.  Most likely will be the ASUS Crosshair VI Hero.  Or might hold out and wait for the Crosshair VI Formula to be released.. Either way, I am definitely getting on the Ryzen wagon soon.



*From https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,39809_offset,30*
Paul D got one and he is not a happy cruncher

Re: AMD (Ry)Zen has launched
Well right now if you're considering Ryzen let me give you one big tip - don't and let me tell you why.

First up is frequency, in the end I bought a 1700x, the one that turbos to 3.8Ghz - except it won't, it refuses to go past 3.7Ghz which might not sound like the end of the world but if I wanted to run at 3.7Ghz I'd have saved £70 and bought a 1700.

Stability, I bought a Corsair h60 closed loop water cooler to keep the temperature down, sat looking at a utility program with the cpu coolers fan and pump both flat out at 100% and Boinc using no more than 70% processor it's sat at 70/71 celcius, if I push it 100% usage same as all my other machines it leaps to 74 celcius then bombs the system.

So i'm looking at a system that can only run at 70% which might have a dodgy cooler - or not, or a motherboard that simply can't cope or some other random issue that's making the system bomb out. I'm guessing it won't give Boinc performance much above a 6 year old 3930 system that runs rock solid at 100% 24/7 if it even manages to equal it at all.

Right now I wish I'd gone with my initial plan to get a 6 core Haswell system, right now I feel like throwingt this one in a skip.


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2017)

Hmmmm, I'm sure his problems can be fixed with simply better cooling (maybe even just a re-seat). It's not going to boost if it's already very hot. It doesn't impress me that he's discussing a refund with the retailer before at least trying a better cooler.
New bios, better cooling, manually set clocks and volts and I'd wager he'd be fine after that.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2017)

My X58/i7-970 rig is back up and running. Power failure pissed it off and I found it stuck on the BIOS screen. Pressed F1, checked settings, and restarted it.

Will know later today when I check on work sent by WCG


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> *From https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,39809_offset,30*
> Paul D got one and he is not a happy cruncher
> 
> Re: AMD (Ry)Zen has launched
> ...


My guess is that the cooler isn't seated properly.  Although I would also try another cooler before you give up on the chip.

I had similar problems with an old 2600k.  It was running at 90C on stock cooling with BOINC.  But I upgraded the cooler to another one - still air only - and the temps dropped down into the low 60's on BOINC.

If you check the seating and that's fine, I would bet the cooler isn't working properly.  Also, remember not to slather on the thermal paste.  That can cause an increase in temps as well as seating issues.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 7, 2017)

So, who is going to come over and help me carry the 140 pound+ Dell r900 down in the basement to get set up for the challenge? 

I suppose I can pull the hard drives, power supplies, lid, and memory modules. That would probably take 40 or 50 pounds off. 

What was I thinking when I got this monster?


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> So, who is going to come over and help me carry the 140 pound+ Dell r900 down in the basement to get set up for the challenge?
> 
> I suppose I can pull the hard drives, power supplies, lid, and memory modules. That would probably take 40 or 50 pounds off.
> 
> What was I thinking when I got this monster?


Pics please xD Sounds like a beast!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> So, who is going to come over and help me carry the 140 pound+ Dell r900 down in the basement to get set up for the challenge?
> 
> I suppose I can pull the hard drives, power supplies, lid, and memory modules. That would probably take 40 or 50 pounds off.
> 
> What was I thinking when I got this monster?


What is inside? 7400 series and how many?


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> So, who is going to come over and help me carry the 140 pound+ Dell r900 down in the basement to get set up for the challenge?



Challenge???


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2017)

Bow said:


> Challenge???


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-tpu-spring-2017-crunching-challenge.231224/


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> What is inside? 7400 series and how many?



4 quad cores, and 64 gigs of ram. 

Should be a fair cruncher? Hoping anyhow.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2017)

Started a build thread for the new rig - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ryzen-1700-build.231344/


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2017)

Snow-pocalypse!!! 








12-18" of snow expected for Tuesday


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 11, 2017)

Norton said:


> Snow-pocalypse!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like hell with snow. 
We haven't had any snow in N Wales for several years. Spring now seems to start in early February.


----------



## infrared (Mar 13, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm pretty excited to see ryzen 8c/16t crunching performance.


I was looking around on FreeDC stats last night and found a few Ryzen 1700's crunching away. It's fairly easy to pick them out, they're new enough to have less than 50,000 total points, and appear to do about 10-12k per day.

Edit: sorry, hit send by accident.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3832208
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3832403
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3831626

mine: (stock for the moment, 1800x)
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3834496


----------



## Bow (Mar 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Snow-pocalypse!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesterday the weather service said we could see 12-18 inches. Today 1-3...But is looks like we are right on the line, so it could go either way for us.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2017)

Bow said:


> Yesterday the weather service said we could see 12-18 inches. Today 1-3...But is looks like we are right on the line, so it could go either way for us.


NWS is calling for 12-20" here but some news stations are predicting up to 25" in some areas!

Guess we're going to be watching folks trying to kill each other at the grocery store for the last minute milk and bread on the local news stations tonight


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2017)

infrared said:


> I was looking around on FreeDC stats last night and found a few Ryzen 1700's crunching away. It's fairly easy to pick them out, they're new enough to have less than 50,000 total points, and appear to do about 10-12k per day.
> 
> Edit: sorry, hit send by accident.
> 
> ...


Thx. Be aware that the first few days the "claimed" WCG points are to high and the CPU will settle a bit lower. Well my 2520M doing OET does go up and down more or less in a weekly basis but all my new CPUs did well the first few days.
Edit. Take a look at the Integer speeds! I know they are not a precis tool for WCG speed but these three are all over the places - 8.6, 9.2 and 15 million ops/sec

Edit 2. Do you run stock speed?


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 13, 2017)

Both rigs are back up while the internet connection lasts 

I'm seriously interested in 14 + core Xeon kits for crunching, (Currently have 12 cores on the job) and two 780 Ti's folding)
Engineering samples look cheap enough and 2nd hand X99 motherboards are at rock bottom prices.
Or should I just pick up some older kit?


----------



## infrared (Mar 13, 2017)

@Killerdroid Nice! That'll be a pretty hardcore crunching setup, there might be a cheaper way of getting a similar or more computing power though, will be interesting to see what others recommend 



mstenholm said:


> Thx. Be aware that the first few days the "claimed" WCG points are to high and the CPU will settle a bit lower. Well my 2520M doing OET does go up and down more or less in a weekly basis but all my new CPUs did well the first few days.
> Edit. Take a look at the Integer speeds! I know they are not a precis tool for WCG speed but these three are all over the places - 8.6, 9.2 and 15 million ops/sec
> 
> Edit 2. Do you run stock speed?


Ah ok, that makes sense. I'll keep an eye on it and see how they average out I guess.
Mine's only stock at the min because I haven't got win7/win10 installed yet to monitor temps and stress test it all properly. I'm not keen on the idea of doing a dirty overclock with no feedback on stability or temps at all. I should be able to push it a bit in the next couple of days 

edit: by stock, it seems to not be boosting at all from a linux environment, so it's at base clock of 3.6ghz on all cores, if 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' is giving me accurate info.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> I'm seriously interested in 14 + core Xeon kits for crunching, (Currently have 12 cores on the job) and two 780 Ti's folding)
> Engineering samples look cheap enough and 2nd hand X99 motherboards are at rock bottom prices.
> Or should I just pick up some older kit?


Didn't want you to think that your question was unnoticed, but it happens to be the $64,000 question.  Modern multi-core CPU's are the way to go for the lowest electrical usage.  Older systems are cheaper, get lower PPD and use more electricity.  You could even consider: Crunchers Helping Crunchers


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Didn't want you to think that your question was unnoticed, but it happens to be the $64,000 question.  Modern multi-core CPU's are the way to go for the lowest electrical usage.  Older systems are cheaper, get lower PPD and use more electricity.  You could even consider: Crunchers Helping Crunchers



Thanks.


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 14, 2017)

ooh a challenge, bring it on 


stinger608 said:


> So, who is going to come over and help me carry the 140 pound+ Dell r900 down in the basement to get set up for the challenge?


shoot me a portal and i'll help


----------



## peche (Mar 14, 2017)

Doc41 said:


> shoot me a portal and i'll help


don't forget little peche on those portals...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 14, 2017)

Doc41 said:


> shoot me a portal and i'll help



Maybe one like this is what we need.


----------



## peche (Mar 15, 2017)

there another alternaties that cant catch that attention ... but useful !


----------



## T.R. (Mar 15, 2017)

All of my crunchers were down due to a power outage. Almost restored, though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2017)

Edit: *I made a whopper of an error somehow.  I was only off by 400!  Correction follows.*

(unless I made a mistake in adding it up, and I'm NOT double checking)
This has something to do with the number of threads that @[Ion] has going!


----------



## madness777 (Mar 16, 2017)

So we're back at it huh? Nice!

I've got:
i7 980X @ 4GHz/ASUS GTX 970 Strix/Rampage III Black Edition/Fully Watercooled
Q6600 @ 3.21GHz/XFX R9-380X/Maximus Extreme X38
E8500 @ 4GHz/ASUS GTX 560/Striker II Extreme 790i Ultra (I WISH I had two nvidia GPU's for this one! Something like GTX285 in sli would bring back the nostalgia)
E8400 @ 4GHz/ASUS GTX750Ti (passive) [I might put in two RX470]/Rampage Extreme X48
That's a lot of ASUS right there haha! Will put them all to work!
Sneeky peeky:


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (unless I made a mistake in adding it up, and I'm NOT double checking)
> This has something to do with the number of threads that @[Ion] has going!


He has more then 2 years run time per day so you better find a bigger block for that Charger 
Yesterday Aperture_Science_Innovators 2:075:20:23:58


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> for that Charger


That's not a Dodge.


mstenholm said:


> He has more then 2 years run time per day


You made me count..., again. I've done lots of work in inventory, I can do this.  Just seems I can't run a calculator.
And the answer is:




*844!*
@[Ion]
@Killerdroid , I don't know if this list would be any help to you.


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 17, 2017)

844 threads.


----------



## infrared (Mar 17, 2017)

Damn!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 17, 2017)

the threadliest catch!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2017)

According to FreeDC, I just got knocked down a spot in team rank, from 11 to 12, by @Shane White (swhite4784).


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 24, 2017)

Finally in top 100.
But this will be short Chubfish will overtake me in a few days.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2017)

Challenge game giveaway is open- head over here for a chance at some awesome games! 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-challenge-game-giveaway.231881/


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2017)

For anyone looking for an amazing system combo, our own @TheMailMan78 just posted this up:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...sr00c-z68a-gd65-g3-mobo-cooler-master.232009/

Awesome cruncher combo for anyone looking!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2017)

I still can't believe Smash Childhood Cancer is scheduled to end soon, supposedly this month at some point. SAD!

Shame because it's a good project imo that I enjoy seeing get crunched   Maybe there will be a phase II sometimes in the near future.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I still can't believe Smash Childhood Cancer is scheduled to end soon, supposedly this month at some point. SAD!
> 
> Shame because it's a good project imo that I enjoy seeing get crunched   Maybe there will be a phase II sometimes in the near future.


I have three years and a Sapphire in it.  Hoping for more, but probably not going to happen.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2017)

t_ski said:


> I have three years and a Sapphire in it.  Hoping for more, but probably not going to happen.


3 and a half years, and I have everything working on SCC and HSTB.  Fortunately, we're having a very cool spring.  Actually had to turn the "heaters"  back on.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Does that mean that you'll be set on MCM by then?


MCM's back to an ending date of September.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MCM's back to an ending date of September.



Intriguing... Hmm, the plot thickens with these projects, what to do what to do.

I'm just over 7 years in MCM and would love to hit 10 yr, but I'm torn because I don't want to pull off SCC just yet, want to ride that to the finish. We'll see what happens, maybe just switch to it after SCC ends.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I'm just over 7 years in MCM and would love to hit 10 yr



Pft rookie








jk bro


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Pft rookie


Who's the rookie?








j/k


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Pft rookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Norton said:


> Who's the rookie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 

No joke, you guys are an incredible step above me: I'm like a rope hanging off the Goodyear blimp 


Keep it up fellas, you're an incredible encouragement to the rest of us on the team!


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2017)

manofthem said:


> No joke, you guys are an incredible step above me: I'm like a rope hanging off the Goodyear blimp


No worries Matt, I was just poking T to show him there are bigger fish swimming in the pool 

@twilyth and [Ion] probably have me beat by a few dozen years


----------



## twilyth (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm coming up on 500 years total but Ion is probably a couple orders of magnitude beyond all of us.  Gobuku might be in the same league.  Then it's probably only one order of magnitude.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2017)

Part of the hard time is Matt and I joined at the same time, but I know there are bosses like you guys that have me looking like the rookie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2017)

SCC seems to be coming to an end quickly.  Will cross 4 years in the next 12 hours.  Adding 15 more threads.  The rest of you are banned from running SCC! (j/k)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> SCC seems to be coming to an end quickly.  Will cross 4 years in the next 12 hours.  Adding 15 more threads.  The rest of you are banned from running SCC! (j/k)



Just increase your buffer to 10 days and gobble up what you can


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Just increase your buffer to 10 days and gobble up what you can


First, I thought the limit was 3-5 days?
Secondly, knowing my luck, I'd end up with a queue filled with HSTB's!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> First, I thought the limit was 3-5 days?
> Secondly, knowing my luck, I'd end up with a queue filled with HSTB's!



I'm not sure anymore. It used to be 10 back in the day iirc, but I I haven't used a large buffer in a long time, usually keep it less than a day.

But ha, that would be pretty hilarious filling up on HST's


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, I'm back. We have a larger data cap now, so I can afford to run WCG again. Armed with an i5 2400 that does a lot of encoding and an overclocked Athlon x4, I can't do very much, but I do what I can.

I wonder what the PPD is on Ryzen?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2017)

hat said:


> I wonder what the PPD is on Ryzen?


Here's one: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3834496


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2017)

Those results aren't very consistent... I'm seeing anywhere from 4k to >1k. Are those BOINC points or WCG points?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2017)

BOINC


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow, that's pretty good. I wonder what a 6900k at the same clockspeed would do...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2017)

Poke around: https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2017)

hat said:


> Those results aren't very consistent... I'm seeing anywhere from 4k to >1k. Are those BOINC points or WCG points?


Ignoring the dip while I was doing some benchmarking, that was running 24/7 at stock speeds, averaging 14k on mapping cancer markers up to the 8th April, the huge rise to 34k (24k average I'd say) was on the Smash childhood cancer which has finished now 
It was running at 220W stock (all cores @ 3.7ghz), I've just bought it up to 3.95ghz 1.375v last night and it's doing 275w, you won't see the results of that for a few days though, and it'll probably be less than the short stint doing only SCC work units anyway.






http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3834496


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2017)

infrared said:


> Smash childhood cancer *which has finished now*


----------



## stevorob (Apr 14, 2017)

So I got the combo setup and running with the newest version of Ubuntu, but for some reason I cannot get this machine to run the CPU at full speed.  I have tried a number of things after googling different things and nothing seems to be working.

I'm an Ubuntu noob so I'm pretty lost and am not sure what else to try from here.  The other dedicated rig I have running Ubuntu had no issues running the CPU at max, so I'm really not sure what the deal is with this install...


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


>


I dunno, maybe I'm going mad, I thought i read it in a post and you guys were on about setting a large work buffer. 

Must have been wrong because I picked up a load more SCC work a few hours ago, but it jumped to aids/zika/ebola/mcm this morning.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2017)

It's not that silly 60% processor usage setting in the BOINC Manager is it?


----------



## stevorob (Apr 14, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's not that silly 60% processor usage setting in the BOINC Manager is it?



That was the first thing I checked, but CPU is running at 1.6ghz, regardless of BOINC Mgr running or not.  BIOS turbo boost is disabled and I have bclk turned up a touch and ratio to 33, should give it 3.5ghz.

I believe this is something in the OS causing this problem, I just can't figure out how to fix.


Just some additional info, within the config file for cpufrequtils ( /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils ) , I have the governor set to Performance and the min speed and max speed set to 3500.

ENABLE="true"
GOVERNOR="performance"
MAX_SPEED="3500"
MIN_SPEER="3500"


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2017)

What do you guys use to read cpu frequency in Ubuntu?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2017)

infrared said:


> I dunno, maybe I'm going mad


Actually, I'm not getting as many jobs as I should.  You might be on to something.


----------



## stevorob (Apr 14, 2017)

Norton said:


> What do you guys use to read cpu frequency in Ubuntu?



lscpu for a quick look, and if I want to see all 4 cores, I'll use this command

#grep -E '^model name|^cpu MHz' /proc/cpuinfo


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2017)

Much simpler one: cat /proc/cpuinfo 

Edit - nice stevorob, I like it


----------



## stevorob (Apr 14, 2017)

Figured out my problem... after messing with the OS for hours, come to find out there is a switch on the motherboard that was in the wrong position, causing the CPU to run at a lower speed regardless of any overclock or ratio settings...


----------



## Nordic (Apr 15, 2017)

My 4790k and another 2400s coming online today.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Figured out my problem... after messing with the OS for hours, come to find out there is a switch on the motherboard that was in the wrong position, causing the CPU to run at a lower speed regardless of any overclock or ratio settings...



Would the OS report the relative speeds as set by the board?  Just wondering if the OC was set for say 4.0 but board was running 3.5, what would OS report?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2017)

Just set up my new phone, MOTO Z something, the one with the better processor, and it is now running two tasks. I have it set to start at 11 pm until 5 am. Should get a few tasks done in that time each day. I set the profile up to just take Vina's, but forgot to assign it to my android. LOL. but it will eventually just be Vina's.

We'll see how it goes.
PS, just set it to the correct profile, just FA@H Vina.


----------



## stevorob (Apr 15, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Would the OS report the relative speeds as set by the board?  Just wondering if the OC was set for say 4.0 but board was running 3.5, what would OS report?



When I dug into the BIOS a bit more, I saw the cpu was running at 1.6ghz while in BIOS, same as what the OS was reporting.  

I imagine if I had the OC set for 4.0 and the board was locked at 3.5, OS would probably still report 3.5


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2017)

Whew, I can take a chill pill:


> As some of you have noticed, the current batch of work for the Smash Childhood cancer work will finish in about a week or so. We were expecting more work right away so that there would not be a pause. However, the researchers were not able to prepare the work for the next cancer targets as quickly as originally thought. Part of the difficulty has been obtaining exact structures of some of the targets. But, they expect to have another target to run soon. They are continuing to work on determining the structure of other targets and for even later, they are choosing additional targets for the future. So, please be patient and thank you for all of the contributions to date.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Whew, I can take a chill pill:



So there will be more work but just not yet, no? I just added in another project because it looked like SCC was ending at 99%, and with only HST running in addition, I didn't want to run dry.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2017)

*HAPPY EASTER!!!*

If you don't celebrate Easter then just enjoy your Sunday!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone else having trouble getting FAAH2?  I added it in days ago, but apparently I never received any WUs.  Checked my main rig earlier and found it empty of work, but then we got it running by adding in MCM.  So SCC is out, but I did get one more SCC, must have been a resend.

Just checked my wife's pc and it was dry too, had to manually update. 

Mainly wondering about FAAH2...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2017)

If SCC had kept going until Friday....


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If SCC had kept going until Friday....



Yeah that's a big ouch, very very close there. 

They had talked about a "pause" in work so does that mean there will be more work for SCC at some point? Would be nice!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Yeah that's a big ouch, very very close there.
> 
> They had talked about a "pause" in work so does that mean there will be more work for SCC at some point? Would be nice!


That's my understanding, that new work will be out soon.


----------



## xvi (Apr 19, 2017)

What's the general consensus on which projects give the best points per hour? Looking at WCG's site, the reported points per hour of runtime is as follows (formatted into a table for readability), but I've seen our higher-than-average spec'd PCs do better on some projects than others.
Edit: Ugh. Table nightmare. Give me a second to fix it.
Edit 2: Screenshots for the win.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2017)

So while most yield similar results, stay away from FAAH! 

But similar to that project... 



manofthem said:


> Mainly wondering about FAAH2...



Been wondering if anyone is getting FAAH2 work?  I still haven't received any, starting to think I'm doing something wrong here...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Been wondering if anyone is getting FAAH2 work?


I don't have them selected, so I have no idea.


xvi said:


> What's the general consensus on which projects give the best points per hour?


The answer is more complicated than the averages.  Some projects do much better on one OS than  another.  I think it's FAAH2 that, IIRC, worked much better for me on W7 than Linux.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The answer is more complicated than the averages. Some projects do much better on one OS than another. I think it's FAAH2 that, IIRC, worked much better for me on W7 than Linux.



I seem to recall OET worked really well on Linux for you before, correct?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I seem to recall OET worked really well on Linux for you before, correct?


You could say that: TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You could say that: TPU's WCG/BOINC Team



 Oh that's nuts... awesomely nuts!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> They had talked about a "pause" in work so does that mean there will be more work for SCC at some point?


It's back to 73%!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's back to 73%!



For real? Just tried to check but WCG is updating. If so, I'll be adding it back in and I should be able to hit 5yr diamond!  (currently at 3yrs and change)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> For real? Just tried to check but WCG is updating. If so, I'll be adding it back in and I should be able to hit 5yr diamond!  (currently at 3yrs and change)


Don't forget MCM


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't forget MCM



Yeah I had just added that back in but I'll take it out til I get the 5yr in SCC.

After that, I'll probably add back MCM and FAAH2




thebluebumblebee said:


> It's back to 73%!



Already to 74%. This is going to be a race to 5yrs


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Already to 74%


Off to rethread.


----------



## toastem2004 (Apr 21, 2017)

I've set up several android phones to crunch @ work.  I must say, the A53 cores are tearing it up!  I had 2 snapdragon 820's running, but they had a few issues.  First, only running on the 2 performance cores, the PPD was way low, and despite being plugged into power all day, were discharging the battery faster than it could charge.

I have 3 phones (12 threads), all using A53's cores left running.  4x @ 1.8GHz, 4x @ 1.4GHz, & 4x @1.5GHz.

LG X Power: 4264 wcg ppd
LG Stylo 3: 3520 wcg ppd
Kyrocera Durafore Pro: 3530 wcg ppd

For comparison, the two snapdragon 820's were only able to put out 508 ppd (LG V20) & 800 ppd (LG G5)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2017)

We have an amazing record today.  Matt, I hope you're sitting down.


----------



## T.R. (Apr 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Been wondering if anyone is getting FAAH2 work?


I've got a couple of them.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2017)

i7-980X FS by @TheLaughingMan for $170 over here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i7-980x-socket-lga-1366.232697/


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 25, 2017)

I got snake bit by Windows 10 upgrade and my own stupidity.  Had to reinstall the OS and of course BOINC.  Back running and crunching.  Whew!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If SCC had kept going until Friday....



you gotta be pretty close if not there.  Hit 5yr diamond?

I'm only at 3yr 220 days   I'm hoping i can hit the 5 before it ends, but the SCC is already at 77%...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2017)

4:313


----------



## stevorob (Apr 27, 2017)

./lesigh

PSU died in the w3550 rig.  Replacement on order, so it'll be down for a few days.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 4:313











stevorob said:


> ./lesigh
> 
> PSU died in the w3550 rig.  Replacement on order, so it'll be down for a few days.



Sorry to hear about that, always sucks to lose an integral piece of hardware. Glad to hear the replacement is on its way


----------



## stevorob (Apr 27, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Sorry to hear about that, always sucks to lose an integral piece of hardware. Glad to hear the replacement is on its way



Evga b stock is a great place to get quality hardware at a discount


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 27, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 3 and a half years, and I have everything working on SCC and HSTB.  Fortunately, we're having a very cool spring.  Actually had to turn the "heaters"  back on.


I like that im not the only one clocking for the weather


----------



## stevorob (Apr 29, 2017)

So I think the x58 board might be dead.  New PSU did not fix the issue - still can't get the rig to power up.  Got a solid blue led on the motherboard, but power button does nothing.  Can jump the PSU and get the fans directly connected to it to spin so the new PSU is definitely good.  Cleared cmos and pulled battery, still having the issue.  Any other ideas from you x58 guys?

BTW, this is an evga x58 sli micro.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2017)

Maybe reset the cpu and/or move the ram around? Here's a link to the manual if it helps:

http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/121-BL-E756.pdf

It fried a cpu when I had it, maybe it happened again?


----------



## stevorob (Apr 29, 2017)

Hmm..... I had forgotten about that.  I will try another CPU and report back.


Edit: Spare CPU, no dice.

I think she's actually dead @Norton


----------



## infrared (Apr 29, 2017)

It died a noble death!


----------



## stevorob (Apr 29, 2017)

infrared said:


> It died a noble death!
> 
> View attachment 87242



It's a shame, it was a solid rig that pulled some decent ppd in.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2017)

stevorob said:


> I think she's actually dead @Norton





infrared said:


> It died a noble death!



Got a good run out of it, she was a survivor

Got a GB 970 board and an FX-8150 if you want a replacement


----------



## stevorob (Apr 29, 2017)

Norton said:


> Got a good run out of it, she was a survivor
> 
> Got a GB 970 board and an FX-8150 if you want a replacement



I've got the room now


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2017)

stevorob said:


> I've got the room now


We can fix that! 

My ppd will be down until at least tomorrow- had a communication loss at one of my remote sites so the 4P and two other rigs can't upload any work


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2017)

Norton said:


> My ppd will be down until at least tomorrow- had a communication loss at one of my remote sites so the 4P and two other rigs can't upload any work



Looks like the dsl is down at my remote site.  Will need to contact the owner to setup a service call. Hoping that it can get fixed early in the week.

In the meantime, I did manage to tether the Windows rig and get it reported. Will try to see if I can do something similar with the Linux rigs.... might work if the USB wireless adapter I have will work with Ubuntu (fingers crossed)


----------



## infrared (Apr 30, 2017)

Good luck getting it sorted mate, sounds like a lot of hassle


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> you gotta be pretty close if not there.  Hit 5yr diamond?
> 
> I'm only at 3yr 220 days   I'm hoping i can hit the 5 before it ends, but the *SCC is already at 77%*...


It's back to 75%, which would seem to indicate that they're adding work.  I think SCC is going to be with us for a long time.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's back to 75%, which would seem to indicate that they're adding work.  I think SCC is going to be with us for a long time.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Apr 30, 2017)

Need to reload WCG to my main rig, haven't checked but have they added support for Nvidia crunching? I would love to put my 1080 to work for WCG


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2017)

DarthBaggins said:


> Need to reload WCG to my main rig, haven't checked but have they added support for Nvidia crunching? I would love to put my 1080 to work for WCG



Still no gpu support at all for any wcg project but it sure would be nice. Til that happens, that 5930k would churn out some handsome ppd


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2017)

Waiting on the phone company to come out and check out/repair the dsl at my remote site.... promised, at 10am this morning, to be out here before 4pm. Hoping that they show up


----------



## stevorob (May 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> Waiting on the phone company to come out and check out/repair the dsl at my remote site.... promised, at 10am this morning, to be out here before 4pm. Hoping that they show up



"We see you need service. We will be there sometime between Monday 8am and Wednesday 5pm"

-Every ISP


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2017)

stevorob said:


> "We see you need service. We will be there sometime between Monday 8am and Wednesday 5pm"
> 
> -Every ISP



They showed up @4:30pm... a little late but I guess that would be considered early for them 

There was a disconnected wire on the pole and it's all set now- expect a fairly large number from me tonight!  

Now I'm heading home to wash all of this MONDAY off of me!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2017)

@Norton Glad you got it taken care of. 



Norton said:


> Now I'm heading home to wash all of this MONDAY off of me!!!



I just got dumped on while trying to get the roof covered, but it sure didn't wash the Monday off 

Horrible when the weather report says 0% rain and a horrible thunder strolls in


----------



## Arjai (May 2, 2017)

Looks like it will be 20 days until 1.8million BOINC points, then about another 20,or less, to 2million BOINC points.

This little laptop I have is doing great! Next month, after school ends, I will try to get the i3's running. I have 2 smallish workstations and a desktop, from work. They caught a virus and just replaced them. I saved them from the dumpster. 

Thinking they will be Linux machines with a HD wipe. They will also be cheaper to run, vs the antiques I have now! So, soon-ish, I will be rockin' an addition 6 cores!


----------



## stevorob (May 3, 2017)

Big thanks to @Norton for sending over the fx-8150 to replace the dead x58 rig.

Got it up and crunching with a new ubuntu install.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2017)

Sat down at my PC tonight for maybe 5 minutes, and I noticed the heat coming up from below the desk. Both my pc and my wife's pc are close so the heat converges, and now I'm starting to notice.

Hope I can make it throughout the summer, but boy is it heating up down here.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2017)

We still haven't had a 70° day, but we did have an 80° day.  Same tomorrow and then back to <60.


----------



## stinger608 (May 4, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We still haven't had a 70° day, but we did have an 80° day.  Same tomorrow and then back to <60.



Pretty much the same here. Haven't had a day of 80+ and usually don't until June some time. 

Been 30's and 40's for the last couple of weeks! Suppose to be in the mid 70's Friday and upper 70's Saturday.

Crazy weather for this time of year.


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2017)

HammerON said:


> I recently found out (last couple weeks) that they found a cancerous tumor in my mom's left lung.  The doctors state that they found it early and there does not appear to be any other cancer in her body.  She goes down to Phoenix for a biopsy this or next week.  The tumor is not that large thankfully.  We are still very concerned though - as we should be.
> This gives me more incentive to get the new computer up and crunching asap.



Just an update, my mother had surgery in the fall and they successfully removed the cancerous tumor and could not find any other traces of cancer in her body.  She had a check-up a couple days ago and they found two new growths in the same lung.  Not the news we were hoping for.  My mom is 73 and the last surgery/recovery was pretty rough on her.  They are heading back to Phoenix to see the cancer specialists that did her original biopsy and surgery.  If you are a person that believes in prayers (I am), please send some our way.  I am trying to not be bitter/angry, but it is hard.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2017)

HammerON said:


> If you are a person that believes in prayers (I am), please send some our way


You have mine, So sorry to hear this news 

F**k Cancer!!!


----------



## infrared (May 4, 2017)

That's awful  sorry to hear that. Yeah, f**k cancer! 

I'm hoping/praying for the best, and thoughts to you and the rest of the family.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2017)

Norton said:


> F**k Cancer!!!





infrared said:


> Yeah, f**k cancer!



Reminds me of something I saw the other day... 









HammerON said:


> Just an update, my mother had surgery in the fall and they successfully removed the cancerous tumor and could not find any other traces of cancer in her body.  She had a check-up a couple days ago and they found two new growths in the same lung.  Not the news we were hoping for.  My mom is 73 and the last surgery/recovery was pretty rough on her.  They are heading back to Phoenix to see the cancer specialists that did her original biopsy and surgery.  If you are a person that believes in prayers (I am), please send some our way.  I am trying to not be bitter/angry, but it is hard.



That's just horrible news and horrible to have to deal with it, and I'm very sorry to hear! Will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## stevorob (May 5, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Just an update, my mother had surgery in the fall and they successfully removed the cancerous tumor and could not find any other traces of cancer in her body.  She had a check-up a couple days ago and they found two new growths in the same lung.  Not the news we were hoping for.  My mom is 73 and the last surgery/recovery was pretty rough on her.  They are heading back to Phoenix to see the cancer specialists that did her original biopsy and surgery.  If you are a person that believes in prayers (I am), please send some our way.  I am trying to not be bitter/angry, but it is hard.



Sorry to hear about your mom.  

As everyone has said, F*** Cancer.  Don't stop the fight.


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2017)

Norton said:


> You have mine, So sorry to hear this news
> 
> F**k Cancer!!!



+1 for me on this statement @HammerON !!!

This was not news that any of us wanted to hear bro. 

She, as well as you and your family, will be in my prayers.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2017)

@HammerON Prayers sent.  There are a lot of new therapies available including immune therapies where they can make your immune system fight the cancer.  Also check out clinical trials


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2017)

My ppd may be down this weekend- the remote site that my i7-970 rig is running had a power failure last night and it shut down. Asked my buddy to restart it but no results yet... may have to stop there myself on Monday am to get it going again


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2017)

Well, that sucks @Norton !!! 

Hopefully you see some results before Monday.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Well, that sucks @Norton !!!
> 
> Hopefully you see some results before Monday.



*Update-* seems that it started up ok and it's reporting work/getting new work


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2017)

One of the things that I find amazing about WCG is the plethora of stats/data available.  I stumbled across this and thought I'd share.  Although I haven't gotten one in a long time, it does appears that there are HSTB WU's available, but it looks like only 2-4,000 per day:


----------



## alucasa (May 10, 2017)

@HammerON, my condolences.


----------



## Hugis (May 12, 2017)

Stuck a little old celeron 1000m into the mix, will see how it gets on its a lowly 35w but only 2 cores at 1.8Ghz

@HammerON  thinking of you and your family bud,lost my bro this time last year  cancer can get fucked.........


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> One of the things that I find amazing about WCG is the plethora of stats/data available.  I stumbled across this and thought I'd share.  Although I haven't gotten one in a long time, it does appears that there are HSTB WU's available, but it looks like only 2-4,000 per day:



Good info and it explains why it's so difficult to get work. 

Contrast ~4,000 HST wu's/day with ~400,000 SCC wu's/day... it all makes a bit more sense now. 


On a different note, I noticed this morning that my 4790 was barely putting out anything, and when I logged into it, found it on welcome screen. Looks like it rebooted and never resumed crunching, not sure why and didn't look too deep, just resumed. Probably would have noticed sooner but I was away for 2 days


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2017)

Double post but...


*Friendly reminder*: WCG will be crossing over to IBM cloud on May 15th, and it may last up to 48hrs. Please ensure your rigs have a sizeable buffer to avoid running out of work during that time period; if a large buffer is something you don't like, you can always decrease the buffer back once communication is back up 

 WCG News post


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> if a large *bigger* is something you don't like


Auto correct for the win!


manofthem said:


> if a large buffer is something you don't like


I wonder who you could be talking about, hmmm?


----------



## mstenholm (May 13, 2017)

Back home after 3½ weeks in the cold north of Scandinavia with snow on and off. Compared to that my house is warm so I will only do some test runs on my dormant rigs. 4970K will run with it's two folding GPU's in a minute from now.


----------



## alucasa (May 13, 2017)

There is no harm in increasing the buffer to a week.


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Auto correct for the win!
> 
> I wonder who you could be talking about, hmmm?



Yes, stupid autocorrect. 

No, it wasn't directed toward you    I stopped using a large buffer out of habit on my 4790 rig because I had so many issues with it for so long, and I hated having to scrap the downloaded buffer and cancel it all.


----------



## Recca29 (May 14, 2017)

System temporary down.





Processor fan running at ~1/5th speed. added a chases fan just on top of it for some cool air, but still running very hot.
screenshot is after 5 min of crunching.


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2017)

Those temps look alright for crunching, but I suppose it depends on the ambient temps in the room.
My 3570K and Motherboard peak around 80C using a stock cooler.


----------



## Recca29 (May 15, 2017)

System shutdown twice before i got to the problem, so not taking more risk.
cant afford a new system at the moment.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2017)

WCG is offline as planned. It was up this morning until at least 7:30 or so, just in time to increase my buffers a bit more. 

They said 48 hrs, but let's hope it comes back online before that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2017)

manofthem said:


> They said 48 hrs, but let's hope it comes back online before that.


I wouldn't be surprised if they're back by tomorrow morning.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

manofthem said:


> WCG is offline as planned. It was up this morning until at least 7:30 or so, just in time to increase my buffers a bit more.
> 
> They said 48 hrs, but let's hope it comes back online before that.



yeah i have been testing my PC's , since they havent crunched in a while, glad i saw one of your reminders of this a few days back.....


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they back by tomorrow morning.



I think you could be right. In the past whenever they've scheduled maintenence, connectivity resumed a good deal quicker than they said. 



jboydgolfer said:


> yeah i have been testing my PC's , since they havent crunched in a while, glad i saw one of your reminders of this a few days back.....


 
Right on


----------



## Hugis (May 15, 2017)

WCG page back up


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2017)

Hugis said:


> WCG page back up



Lol, that was disappointingly fast


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Lol, that was disappointingly fast



 You literally spent more time warning people of the downtime than the actual downtime took 

Appreciated still


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2017)

Hugis said:


> WCG page back up


Well...



> 15 May 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2017)

Posted almost 4 hours ago:


> At this point the following is running:
> 1) Website
> 2) Forums
> 3) File uploads and downloads
> ...


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2017)

Our latest crunching challenge is open:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/

Join us in heating up our rigs!


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2017)

Had a little scare today and some issues.

Tried to remote in today, but 2 pcs didn't have connectivity. Didn't know why but I feared the worst lol. Got home later and found my pc was fine just the enternet cable came loose from the router. Wife's pc wouldn't start though for a while...til I messed with the psu cable, think it got loose, gotta blame the kids. 

So now everything is running fine as far as I can tell. I had imagined both machines having been hit by a crazy virus lol.  Anyway hope they continue to stay up and crunching strong.

Edit: it did take a while but I updated Windows on both machines, it had been too long since I had done that.


----------



## Recca29 (May 18, 2017)

New CPU cooler coming in today. will install it in the night.


----------



## Boatvan (May 18, 2017)

Ugh FreeDC doesn't seem to be reporting any numbers since the cloud migration. Same with BOINCstats. Is everyone else seeing what I'm seeing? If so, where the heck do i get my stats other than WCG site numbers divided by 7


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2017)

Huge congratulations to our Captain @Norton as he is now a Moderator


----------



## twilyth (May 18, 2017)

Congrats @Norton .  I hope the upgrade makes your job here easier.


----------



## Hugis (May 18, 2017)

Yeah big grats man @Norton , well deserved


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

bogmali said:


> Huge congratulations to our Captain @Norton as he is now a Moderator


Not so fast.... buahahahahaha.   congrats man, Norton deserved it.  Crucial member of the TPU community!


----------



## Recca29 (May 21, 2017)

new cpu cooler Arctic Alpine M1 installer. temps look good.

before




after


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> new cpu cooler Arctic Alpine M1 installer. temps look good.
> 
> before
> View attachment 88195
> ...



Literally almost cut them in half


----------



## Caring1 (May 21, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> new cpu cooler Arctic Alpine M1 installer. temps look good.


Was the previous cooler stock?


----------



## Recca29 (May 21, 2017)

yes. it was the stock cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

Huge improvement!  That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Boatvan (May 23, 2017)

I am wary of picking and choosing projects because they all matter, but I already have a 5 year diamond badge for MCM and it dominates my workload. Has anyone else tweaked their projects to try to get other badges? Is that selfish  ?


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I am wary of picking and choosing projects because they all matter, but I already have a 5 year diamond badge for MCM and it dominates my workload. Has anyone else tweaked their projects to try to get other badges? Is that selfish  ?


I think that is the norm, to get badges.
I stopped MCM after reaching the 2 year mark, as it was the dominant task, I am however running all other tasks and will resume it at some stage.


----------



## twilyth (May 23, 2017)

I gave up doing that when the 2 or 3 projects I had picked for a particular rig didn't have any work and the machine sat idle.  So if you do it, make sure that you're getting the work you're asking for.  On some projects, you might not get enough to keep your rig crunching.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 23, 2017)

I think I have every project selected


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2017)

I have them all selected, not really picky.  I just wanna crunch


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Has anyone else tweaked their projects to try to get other badges? Is that selfish  ?



Oh yeah, I'm very guilty of that, as many are.  As @Caring1 said, a lot (most) of us try to hit certain badges and tune accordingly after hitting them.  It seems that most that don't really care are the ones with some crunching power, like @twilyth... i mean look at his avatar, he had a plethora of awesome badges. 

Edit: if you haven't taken a gander through the Badges thread, definitely take some time and you'll some quite a bit of talk about focusing on projects while badge hunting.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2017)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with badge hunting.  It's not like F@H where people would kill WU's that didn't give them the PPD they wanted.  I'm purposely aiming away from cancer projects, because I believe that there are so many working on them and there's a huge amount of money spent on them as well.  I feel we're closer to a treatment for Zika, Obola, etc, then we are to cancer.   TB should have been wiped out a long time ago.


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2017)

I just noticed I have a solitary Help Stop TB work unit, it's been ages since I've seen one, I was beginning to think it had stopped.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2017)

*If your name is on the list in this thread you are eligible to opt in for a chance to win a GTX 980Ti Kingpin*

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...17-wcg-challenge-special-prize-opt-in.233775/


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> I just noticed I have a solitary Help Stop TB work unit, it's been ages since I've seen one, I was beginning to think it had stopped.



Ha, 1 lonely wu. Those babies have been so few and far between, I've given up hope getting anywhere in that project.


----------



## Estaric (May 30, 2017)

So I ment to start a while ago but I just downloaded everything to start folding. may be a dumb question how do I register under team tpu?


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2017)

Estaric said:


> So I ment to start a while ago but I just downloaded everything to start folding. may be a dumb question how do I register under team tpu?


Folding or crunching?


----------



## Estaric (May 30, 2017)

Norton said:


> Folding or crunching?


my apologies Crunching


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2017)

Estaric said:


> my apologies Crunching


*For crunching....*
 Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2017)

*Host stats are back at FreeDC!!! *

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=797865

*BOINCStats* should be good to go on the next update


WCG fixed the issue:


> Re: Boincstats statistics not working
> We have resolved this issue. Next time boincstats pulls this data, users that have opted to link the info should see their hosts associated with their accounts.



https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=544247


----------



## HammerON (Jun 1, 2017)

Glad to hear that


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello folks, I just joined your WCG team yesterday. 

Been doing this crunching thing off and on for about 3 years now and folding for about 5 years.

I'll see what I can do with this slow FX 8300 for the time being, but I have a bunch of Intel hexa & quad cores kicking around so who knows, I might slap another cruncher together out of them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 1, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Hello folks, I just joined your WCG team yesterday.
> 
> Been doing this crunching thing off and on for about 3 years now and folding for about 5 years.
> 
> I'll see what I can do with this slow FX 8300 for the time being, but I have a bunch of Intel hexa & quad cores kicking around so who knows, I might slap another cruncher together out of them.



 On behalf of the team welcome glad to have you


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome @DR4G00N - happy to have you aboard!


----------



## infrared (Jun 2, 2017)

Welome aboard @Estaric and @DR4G00N 

I got the QX9650 rig back up today @Norton, thanks to the ATI X1650 pro you sent. 

TY @XZero450 for originally donating it


----------



## Arjai (Jun 2, 2017)

*I don't know if this is kosher but*, If you like Wine and want a voucher for a $100 towards some very nice wines,

_*PM me for more info*_

I recently joined this site, and have become an "Angel". I used my voucher and got an amazing case of reds, my favorite. I am slowly working my way through them and so far, better than I expected.

WCG and Wine, well and my Motorcycle, are my Favorite things! Unfortunately, only two are safe together!! LOL!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 2, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Unfortunately, only two are safe together!! LOL!



Must be lots of wine and motorcycles.


----------



## Silvertigo (Jun 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Host stats are back at FreeDC!!! *
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=797865
> 
> *BOINCStats* should be good to go on the next update



*
Tip*: By adding a `6` in the URL as below, we get much cleaner looking page from Free-Dc.

http://stats6.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=797865

Found this while spying/lurking on another teams forum 

Works with firefox and chrome, I have not tried any other browsers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2017)

TODAY ONLY.  MUST BE INSTALLED AND REGISTERED TODAY!
Process Lasso Pro 9 FREE TODAY ONLY


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 3, 2017)

It's been a few years, but I'm finally able to hop back on the Crunching train. This time with a new and improved rig!


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice!  

My Ryzen screenshot should be posted early next week... just waiting for the SSD and HDD to come in


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 3, 2017)

Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> My Ryzen screenshot should be posted early next week... just waiting for the SSD and HDD to come in



I'm really loving mine so far. Looking forward to see how it crunches. I hope your new build goes well!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey team, been a little absent this past week   Trying to get back on track now as things settle down a bit.  Hope everyone else has been doing well


----------



## stevorob (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm actually putting a Ryzen system together right now.  Going to be ordering everything in the next few days.

I'm curious to see what kind of PPD that 1600 does.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2017)

@RealNeil @stinger608 , etc.. moving the chat over to this thread 



RealNeil said:


> I have two of these Rise Chassis. They are pretty awesome for the price.
> 
> I just got a third system up and crunching. It's a Ryzen 1700X with a pair of 8GB RX480 Gigabyte GPUs in it.
> It's running 16 jobs at a time and it seems to be finishing them as fast as my i7-6850K is doing.
> ...



Another Ryzen on the Team!  


*Here's a preview of my Ryzen build* 
*- Ryzen 1600X
- Asrock AB350 Fatal1ty Gaming K4
- 2x8GB G-Skill Trident Z 3200
- Noctua NH-U14S cooler
- Visiontek RX 580 OC
- WD Blue 500GB SSD
- Seagate Firecuda 2TB SSHD*
*Parts I'm reusing
- Corsair HX850 psu
- Silverstone Fortress FT-01
- DVD drives

I have everything except the hard drive (should be here tomorrow!) and I'm moving some stuff around to get it going on the test stand


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

For whoever was asking about the dual radiators in a case, I got it for $109 shipped from newegg.  Tons of options, and I think it's just a great overall case for it's price.

*Fractal Design Define R5 Black Window Silent ATX Midtower Computer Case*

*Water cooling compatibility*

Front – 360, 280, 240, 140 and 120 mm radiators of all thicknesses (requires removal of drive bays)
Top – 420, 360, 280, 240, 140 and 120 mm radiators. (A thickness limitation of 55mm for both radiator + fan applies on 420, 280 and 140 mm radiators) (420 and 360 mm radiators require removal of the ODD bay)
Bottom – 120 or 240 mm radiator (Use of radiators in the bottom position limits the PSU length to 165 mm)
Rear – 120 or 140 mm radiator


----------



## stevorob (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice parts list, @Norton


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Nice parts list, @Norton




Quick pic of the cpu, ram, and board (with the Noctua mounts installed)


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2017)

Norton said:


> Quick pic of the cpu, ram, and board (with the Noctua mounts installed)



That looks gorgeous!  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2017)

manofthem said:


> That looks gorgeous!  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome!


Got it crunching now 

Will let it go for a few days and will start moving programs and files over when I get some more time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2017)

Norton said:


> Got it crunching now
> 
> Will let it go for a few days and will start moving programs and files over when I get some more time



I really wish I could clock mine higher, but the temps


----------



## stevorob (Jun 8, 2017)

I uhhh... did a thing...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2017)

stevorob said:


> I uhhh... did a thing...
> 
> View attachment 88847


Yet another one!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 8, 2017)

He has Ryzen!
(and we all ehco):
He has Ryzen indeed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## stevorob (Jun 8, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He has Ryzen!
> (and we all ehco):
> He has Ryzen indeed.



Now the wait begins.  

Just put my ticket into NZXT for the x61 am4 bracket.  Hopefully that comes soon so I can put it all together.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Now the wait begins.
> 
> Just put my ticket into NZXT for the x61 am4 bracket.  Hopefully that comes soon so I can put it all together.


I had to wait for Noctua to send mine- took 9 days


----------



## stevorob (Jun 8, 2017)

Norton said:


> I had to wait for Noctua to send mine- took 9 days



Yeah I just got an auto reply from NZXT;  "We are currently experiencing a high volume of requests, and would like to apologize in advance for any delay in responding to your ticket"

I guess I'm gonna be waiting...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2017)

Hopefully it comes quick man   waiting on my water cooling parts to come on so we are on a similar boat.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 8, 2017)

So is there a consensus for the best cpu for crunching, ppd/power wise. I'm still hoping to grab a setup eventually and kind of feel like going for a lower cpu like the 1700 or so.


----------



## stevorob (Jun 9, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully it comes quick man   waiting on my water cooling parts to come on so we are on a similar boat.



Yeah I just got a reply that as long as they have the bracket in hand they should be able to ship soon. Hopefully they have stock otherwise I'll be waiting

New CPU/mobo/ram should be here early next week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2017)

manofthem said:


> consensus for the best cpu for crunching, ppd/power wise


The consensus is deafening!  Well ...., okay .... (IIRC) the last four people on this team who purchased hardware with crunching in mind bought Ryzen.  If I were to hazard a guess, it would be the 65 watt Ryzen 1700.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The consensus is deafening!  Well ...., okay .... (IIRC) the last four people on this team who purchased hardware with crunching in mind bought Ryzen.  If I were to hazard a guess, it would be the 65 watt Ryzen 1700.



That sounds really good to me, kind of what I was thinking.  Wish I could make the jump right now...


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2017)

Some links to Ryzen stats on the Team:

1600X (my rig)
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3984182

1700 (@twilyth )
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3844125

1700 (@Chicken Patty )
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3974626

1800X (@infrared )
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3834496

**We need a 1600 and a 1700X ... anyone running one of those?*

Definitely need to consider making a spreadsheet or something similar for checking out Ryzen output for crunching!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He has Ryzen!
> (and we all ehco):
> He has Ryzen indeed.


ONE OF US! ONE OF US!


----------



## infrared (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, I missed quite a lot. Lots of epic new hardware added to the team I see!  
My points are quite a long way down at the moment since I've been playing a few games on that system.

BTW, if any crunchers in the UK want my original 1800x I've got it up in the for sale section. £300 inc postage.


----------



## stevorob (Jun 13, 2017)

So one of my Ubuntu rigs is CONSTANTLY dropping it's wireless network connection.  I'm just forced to hard reboot it since it's downstairs tucked away in a corner.  I might just reformat and reinstall the OS later this week... not sure what the deal with it is.

What do you guys use to remotely manage your rigs?  I'm leaning towards teamviewer since it appears to be the easiest to setup.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2017)

stevorob said:


> teamviewer


----------



## stevorob (Jun 14, 2017)

Got it all put together. Decided to just swap to the h110 instead of waiting for the x61 am4 bracket. 

Reinstalling windows right now. Will have everything done in a bit so should be up and running soon.   

Bonus pic:  wife's pc with a few upgrades


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2017)

P4 Cruncher, in Specs, is now on a new kernal, 4.4.0 and is running Boinc 7.6.31.  It took a while, had to re familiarize myself w/ linux, after a 3 year hiatus, because my old kernal and Boinc, were out of date, no upgrades available! I am a bit amazed that this old P4 _e_machine, a T4160, w/ a new P4 @2.8, is running Mint 18 Sarah w/Cinnamon!!

I played with some upgraded distros about 2 years ago and couldn't seem to find one that worked! Now, the latest, almost, greatest, dropped in like they were made for each other!! 

Anyways, I tried to apt-build but, something didn't take, so, just apt-get the bunch and away WE GO!!

One more CPU! Now, I need a case, debating with old box to use, and a PS, might use a newish 450w I have in the old Socket A machine. Thinking it may be time to hang that one on the wall. I might use that case for the 6700 build. Then, find a GPU and then, try to figure out how to fold on it inside linux! 

Projects, I will get to some of this while on Holiday, next week. Might spend a couple days on the road, then sit down and tinker with all this stuff!


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2017)

*My farm* (or proof I'm a little bit crazy  )

*Current:*





This crazy mass of hardware has been accumulated through cash/trades/upgrades... A lot of my older stuff has been donated or sold at a healthy discount to Team members 

Found some lists of my older hardware also....

*2013*


Spoiler










*2012*


Spoiler










*Hard to believe that I've been running the same board in my main rig for nearly 5 years!*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2017)

What the luck!

Last night I went through the bookcase, I use for comp part storage, and found two things I thought I was gonna have to shop for! One, a Sata cabled optical drive! Then, I found my laptop HD, Sata3, Then found a Samsung HD160JJ/P 7200rpm drive! Hmmm, so, I have everything necessary to get the APU 6700 up and going!

I put it in the Socket A case with the new, never used, Antec 450W PSU.

Might just slap it together, after breakfast and load up Mint 18 Sarah and have 4 more cores crunching by lunch!



Then, once that is going, I will turn my attention to the MaD cRuNcHeR! I don't remember if I switched out the CPU, on that one...one moment please...I have a 64x2 Athon 4800, in my hand. I am gonna have to find my thermal paste and take it apart to see if this is the better CPU or, if I already switched it. 

Anyway, That won't happen today.

OK, I have a couple of Doughnut's to eat and then, gonna have to name it, get the APU to work!

OK, looked it up on CPU-World and, this is the chip I bought to replace what is in the MaD cRuNChEr. It's a little faster and @65W, a little cheaper to run!


----------



## infrared (Jun 15, 2017)

Norton said:


> *My farm* (or proof I'm a little bit crazy  )
> 
> *Current:*
> 
> ...



#7 "Mr Foldy" 

That's a lot of hardware, nice!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2017)

Well, went into BIOS and set the DVD to boot spot#1.
reboot. Still goes to the Hard drive. I believe it was XP on there and I keep getting stuck at "NTDLR missing" even though the Mint Boot disk in in the optical drive!

The drive light on the optical, doesn't light up on reboot. So, looks like maybe a rufus try with a USB. I think that drive is dead.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2017)

Arjai said:


> looks like maybe a rufus try with a USB


Seriously, USB is SOOOOO much faster.  It's a "Why didn't I do this before?" kind of thing.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2017)

Yea I tried it twice. It hung up twice. So, re-rufus-ed it and took a nap. Put the USB in and it hung up, again.

That is when I realized I had a 32 bit image for the old P4!! So, now I am loading the 64 bit. Should have better luck with that.

 Someday, I might even become competent, at this stuff! Meanwhile, I spend more time figuring out my own mistakes!

Anyway, I will be off to work before this image is done, so tonight is the goal for the, get this, "Twilyth Cruncher".

Named in honor of the donor.  @twilyth , Thanks!


Oh, BTW, anybody have an Optical Drive, w/ Sata, they wanna get rid of? I can trade you one that works, as a paper weight!


----------



## Silvertigo (Jun 15, 2017)

Love you Arjai!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Well, went into BIOS and set the DVD to boot spot#1.
> reboot. Still goes to the Hard drive. I believe it was XP on there and I keep getting stuck at "NTDLR missing" even though the Mint Boot disk in in the optical drive!
> 
> The drive light on the optical, doesn't light up on reboot. So, looks like maybe a rufus try with a USB. I think that drive is dead.


Does the Mint Boot disc have Optical drivers included?
Check all cables, PATA and Power to the drive.
USB is the easier method of O.S. install, i've used Rufus a number of times, it's so simple once set up.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2017)

I've had some issues with my pcs. The rig I remote into wasn't crunching as I believe it rebooted after updates and never resumed the crunch. Just noticed late last night. 

More importantly, my main pc has been acting up. I've noticed my memory usage is topping out for no apparent reason, and it doesn't look like anything is particularly accounting for it. I've run some scans with the various programs, and it found a few little things, then removed them.

I may be wrong, but it seems to have started right after going to the Windows store to download the Gears of War 4 trial...hmm...  I got rid of that last night as I was trying to cleanse everything so I'll know later today if the memory seems to be back to normal. I remote in like an hour ago and it was sitting back where it used to.

Let's hope for the best from here.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2017)

Just some thoughts, I am really unsure about this. First is, what are the chances my old box, that is rusty, is causing grounding issues that may be causing the memory to die, or messing with my HD? Second, @twilyth , what are the chances the memory is bad?

A couple years ago, I tried to revive that box w/ the Socket A in it. I bought, very cheaply, 3 seperate MB's and all of them failed, or were used up when I got them. However, each seller was confident in selling a working board, one I know from here the other an eBay seller. I think it's the box.

Which leads me to this. Rather than spend time searching for an affordable case w/ USB3, in front, or the new USB c(?), what are your suggestions? I think you all can save me some time and give me some starting points. It's a Micro ATX MB so, it doesn't HAVE to be full size but, I want to be able to add a full sized GPU, in the future.

Thanks, in advance! I will be checking back periodically for your ideas, throughout the day.

 edit, I am also going to post this in another thread, builder's thread?


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Which leads me to this. Rather than spend time searching for an affordable case w/ USB3, in front, or the new USB c(?), what are your suggestions? I think you all can save me some time and give me some starting points. It's a Micro ATX MB so, it doesn't HAVE to be full size but, I want to be able to add a full sized GPU, in the future.


The Corsair Carbide 88R would be a good place to start:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139068

What's your budget?


----------



## stevorob (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone have any ideas into why both my Ubuntu rigs constantly drop wireless connectivity?

I've rebuilt the adapter settings in ubuntu multiple times... both rigs are definitely in range of the AP, so signal strength should be good (I can't absolutely verify signal strength when they are downstairs since they sit by themselves in a corner with no peripherals attached).  I haven't had any issues until about a week ago, so not sure if something got pushed in ubuntu 17.04.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 16, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Just some thoughts, I am really unsure about this. First is, what are the chances my old box, that is rusty, is causing grounding issues that may be causing the memory to die, or messing with my HD? Second, @twilyth , what are the chances the memory is bad?
> 
> A couple years ago, I tried to revive that box w/ the Socket A in it. I bought, very cheaply, 3 seperate MB's and all of them failed, or were used up when I got them. However, each seller was confident in selling a working board, one I know from here the other an eBay seller. I think it's the box.
> 
> ...


I generally just skim these posts so I don't really know what's going on with that rig.  I didn't even know you'd received it yet since I hadn't heard anything.

All I can tell you is that it was in working order when I pulled it.  Is there a chance that maybe it got hit with a static spike or something like that?  Maybe but it's not likely.  I'm pretty careful and I ordered static bags just for that purpose.  The board, chip and memory should be solid.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 16, 2017)

stevorob said:


> What do you guys use to remotely manage your rigs? I'



VNCviewer

 I had a very similar issue on two of my PCs ,but they were windows. it turned out that the usb wireless card was junk, and the second was because USB kept cutting power there's a setting for it somewhere I just can't remember where (maybe your OS has a similar setting ? ) sorry, I noticed not too many replies were posted....


----------



## stevorob (Jun 16, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> VNCviewer
> 
> I had a very similar issue on two of my PCs ,but they were windows. it turned out that the usb wireless card was junk, and the second was because USB kept cutting power there's a setting for it somewhere I just can't remember where (maybe your OS has a similar setting ? ) sorry, I noticed not too many replies were posted....



Hmmm I'll look into the power issue. The one I'm primarily having problems with happens to be the one that has the built in onboard wifi, the other rig runs a USB adapter. ><


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 16, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Hmmm I'll look into the power issue. The one I'm primarily having problems with happens to be the one that has the built in onboard wifi, the other rig runs a USB adapter. ><



D'oh!!
I normally keep a couple extra older Wi-Fi adapters just for this exact reason because I find when a netgear keeps cutting out I can plug a Belkin adapter in and it works just fine. one thing I'd recommend is just get an N-150, or similar older adapter G or N, you don't have to get the newest model especially if it's just crunching,  you could normally even get them from Walmart or target for 10 or 15 bucks even cheaper online. If it isn't a power issue with the built-in Wi-Fi try setting a static IP if you haven't already

Good luck


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2017)

Norton said:


> The Corsair Carbide 88R would be a good place to start:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139068
> 
> What's your budget?



I was looking around and really like the Carbide88R.
I also REALLY like the Phanteks Enthoo Pro M...

Carbide 88R @amazon

Phanteks Enthoo @amazon

Both of these are in my budget, both offer what I want. But that Phanteks...is it OK to say that I think I love that case and all I've done is see pictures and read reviews? 

The 88R is no slouch, either, in these price ranges. It is subtle and capable. I like that, too. 

I will have to separate my self from this for a while, I feel as though nothing else compares to the Phanteks. So, I will sleep on it, at least. 

Please do keep the recommendations coming, there is likely more to this than what I have encountered!


----------



## stevorob (Jun 16, 2017)

The NZXT s340 is a solid chassis in that price range as well.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811146190


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2017)

stevorob said:


> The NZXT s340 is a solid chassis in that price range as well.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811146190



That IS a really nice case, I like the White one!! But, if I remember, I took it off the short list because of no optical drive port. I don't NEED it right now, as it is gonna be a crunch bow for now, but, I will want it in the future. It still feels like it is cheaper for a monitor than for a TV. I like my current TV and don't want to buy another. But, I need a monitor, eventually, and I could get one that is better, cheaper, to watch DVD's or, Bluray. 

However, THANK you! I need to take a nap!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2017)

OK, just took the MaDcRuNcHeR apart. It's got an AMD 3800 64x2 (CPU-World) in it. Now, it will have this, an AMD 4800 (CPU-World).

Going from an 89W 2MHz to a 65W 2.5MHz. What's the catch? About $22, if I remember correctly! Along with some money saving and then, in an hour or so, .5MHz more Crunching, x2!! LOL!

MaDcRuNcHeR is getting an UPGRADE!! Found my paste, some CoolerMaster High Performance, New Cpu is going in!

How exciting! Eh?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Arjai said:


> OK, just took the MaDcRuNcHeR apart. It's got an AMD 3800 64x2 (CPU-World) in it. Now, it will have this, an AMD 4800 (CPU-World).
> 
> Going from an 89W 2MHz to a 65W 2.5MHz. What's the catch?


Different Socket. Or at least the one you linked is.
There is a 64x2 4800 Socket 939 but it is 2.4GHz and 110W.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon 64 X2 4800+ - ADA4800DAA6CD (ADA4800CDBOX).html


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2017)

Ut Oh! Anybody else see my problem? It comes down to this. ONE PIN! 939 to AM2. Effenhiemer!!

MaDcRuNcHeR is a freeeeeking 939!! WTF? @ThE_MaD_ShOt ? You built a freeeking 939 and told me it was an AM2!!!

Crap! I swear I was told this was an AM2, I bought this damn thing thinking it was an AM2. Why was I thinking that? I had to have been told it was, I didn't just think that up!

Man, what a buzz kill!!



I almost wanna pull that frickin' pin out and stuff it in there!!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 17, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get the xml/json version of the daily stats?  

I've tried this link to get the stats sorted by member name but I only get one page of data.

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByMemberAT.do?sort=cpu&xml=true

The other options are here

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMembers.do?xml=true

Should I try one of those?

I'm trying to learn Python and I want to have data to work with.  WCG seemed like a good, non-trivial option.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 17, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Ut Oh! Anybody else see my problem? It comes down to this. ONE PIN! 939 to AM2. Effenhiemer!!
> 
> MaDcRuNcHeR is a freeeeeking 939!! WTF? @ThE_MaD_ShOt ? You built a freeeking 939 and told me it was an AM2!!!
> 
> ...


I know this probably doesn't help but fyi, you should be able to get a m/b on ebay for something in the $15-30 range.  Some seem to include the cpu.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2017)

Dammit, I am determined to upgrade this computer! So, I just bought a 4400 2.2MHz w/ the same 89W. It's the best I can do w/out upping the wattage!

I'm gonna have to find an AM2 board...


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2017)

Well, this board should do it, and more! 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...&cm_re=am2_motherboard-_-13-157-581-_-Product

If I do that, gonna need another case!! w/ PSU, HDD, Memory...

I will put that on the back burner, I need to get the new APU going before I launch into more old stuff!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 17, 2017)

@Arjai , IMHO, you'd be so much better off spending your money on something like:
Dell Optiplex 390 Intel Core i5 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD - $149
Or go donate some time at FreeGeek.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

Good find @thebluebumblebee ! I am going to go pick it up on Tuesday.

I was heading there, a few minutes ago, on my Motorcycle. About 10 minutes in, I looked up at the sky. I was travelling West and was heading into a rain storm. So, I turned around. I sent him an e-mail that I will be by on Tuesday, weather permitting. That is the next time the store is open.

I hate riding in the rain, nerve racking, and I don't want to strap a computer to the bike and have to ride home with it unprotected. So, it will have to wait. Until then, I might as well tear apart the Twilyth Cruncher and prepare it for the next box...still undecided but, will probably pull the plug tonight.

Thanks, again! Not sure how you found that so quick but, awesome find!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Good find @thebluebumblebee ! I am going to go pick it up on Tuesday.
> 
> I was heading there, a few minutes ago, on my Motorcycle. About 10 minutes in, I looked up at the sky. I was travelling West and was heading into a rain storm. So, I turned around. I sent him an e-mail that I will be by on Tuesday, weather permitting. That is the next time the store is open.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but understand that it's a SFF case if you were thinking of putting a GPU in it.  If it's just for crunching, those are great.  [ION] had several of them when he started.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

That's what it will be used for! I have the Twilyth APU 6700 that I am considering a gpu for. It should be strong enough to be a part time gaming machine.

The 7850 and e8600 in Karen are both beginning to become long in the tooth. I would like to someday play a AAA and it's not gonna be on that. The APU and a 290 will probably do just fine on most everything @ 1080.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 18, 2017)

I Own an OptiPlex 7010 also SFF. It's actually a pretty damn good gaming PC. Just install a *LP *gtx1050 ti, or 750ti & your off.  Those two are the most power you're going to get without needing power( & from 1st hand experience it handles 1080p at reasonable settings just fine) ,aside from what the PCIEX16 Lane provides.  It came with two sticks of ram (8gb) but I happened to have two other sticks that I just ripped the heat spreaders off of,and installed they work great( there's no room for heat spreaders in the case with 4 inches depth ) .  As far as crunching goes I've had it run for a couple days straight and it really doesn't generate any heat at all ,the one I have has a i5 3570 iirc. And they're really low power which is nice


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

This one is a 2400, 95W at 3.1MHz turbo 3.4?

Like I said earlier, it will be a cruncher. The APU will be the part time gamer. I will have to learn a bit. I have not tried to use Steam on any Linux machines yet. Should be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah i saw that its purpose will mainly be crunching, just mentioning that you can get some relatively decent gaming going w/ the right gpu choice if you find you want to at some point


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

Pulled the plug after lot's of debating with myself and my needs vs. wants.

This is what I went with, 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0148P0EYO/?tag=tec06d-20

*Thank You EVERYONE for your help!! *

It made for an agonizing decision!! However, I know have more knowledge of what is good and bad w/ low cost and mid-range boxes. Also, I got to learn a little bit about fans, bonus!

*SilverStone KL06*, was the best compromise between price, quality, design and my wants. It was a tough decision. 

The *Fractal Define S* was the one that got me all twisted, but, price and no optical drive, knocked it off the top spot.

_I will own one, just not this time around.

_


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2017)

I've been a little absent lately so I may have missed any headsup about SCC.  

Just noticed that my main rig is fresh out of SCC, and it was only crunching on 2 HST wus.  Added another project back into the mix, and now I have to check my other 2 rigs, too.

It was such a lonely sight


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 18, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I've been a little absent lately so I may have missed any headsup about SCC.
> 
> Just noticed that my main rig is fresh out of SCC, and it was only crunching on 2 HST wus.  Added another project back into the mix, and now I have to check my other 2 rigs, too.
> 
> It was such a lonely sight


Now that you mention it, I'm out of SCC too, I haven't heard anything about it ending yet.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Now that you mention it, I'm out of SCC too, I haven't heard anything about it ending yet.







WCG site shows it ending.  I knew it was getting close, but lately I've been so wrapped up that I forgot about it completely.  Perhaps they'll extend the project as they did before?

Additionally, eaerlier this morning before heading out, I added FAAH2 thinking it would get me crunching back to 100% but I only got 1 wu.  Added MCM after getting home, and finally back up running strong!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2017)

There's more work coming for SSC: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=544623


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There's more work coming for SSC: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=544623



Good find, thanks for sharing.  I'm very much looking forward to that!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 18, 2017)

Seems like there might be issues though.  That was on the 12th which is almost a week ago and they said something like 'a few days.'


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, Looks like I am going to have to retire the P4, from crunching. Maybe keep it for a web surfer/ linux educator but, Power to BOINC output is no good.

I am pretty sure this system is pulling close to a hundred Watts. It averages less than 900 ppd.

I am gonna replace it today with one of the SFF i3's I got from work. Except, I need a power cord for it! OOPS! forgot about that...

I do have the MotherShip, a desktop i3...I will get that up and running today, instead. 

Then Tuesday, the i5 2400 Dell, I will pickup. I believe that will be 8 logical cores, on it's own.

So, by Tuesday, I will gain 9 jobs a day for 14 logical cores, all running 2MHz or better(my Lap Top being the new weakling!).



Then, once I find the Power Cords, or buy 'em, I have...had to look, 2 of them. Oh, and guess what I did?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I found the power cords!! So, 4 more, not sure if these i3's have hyper threads. If so, bonus!

Gotta run an errand, been trying to get parts together to install a windshield on my motorcycle. I may be down to the last little bit. If so, I might just spend some time doing that, then get those comps up and crunching! Yea, that's the plan!

 See you on the daily list, soon! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK, did a little close up looks at these i3's I have from work. They are each i3 2120's 4 logical cores, 65W 3.3Mhz CPU's.

I got them out of the garbage bin. I feel like I just won, IDK, something! 

6 cores 12 threads. I can smell the Pie.

OK, went and got, what I hope, is the last piece of the windshield puzzle. But, since it looks like it is gonna rain...

I am gonna start with the MotherShip, gonna load up Mint then, Boinc. But first, I have to wait for the updates to finish on the P4. Then shut her down, I have already removed WCG from BOINC. gonna leave it on there for the extra 800-900, points it gets, during challenges.

After the Mothership, it will be the other two i3's, "Lower Bay" and "Bay One". They are being named after their former positions, at the shop.

Hopefully, if it goes smoothly, I will have the 6 cores and 6 threads up and running tonight. It involves some re-arranging of the shelves but, I think that will be the easy part! 

Wish me Luck!

edit. Looks like the two smaller boxes will be "Bay Two" and "Lower Bay"...Bay one was the one that was trashed? or, maybe it is just hidden here in the debris! Damn I need to clean!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2017)

Arjai said:


> the i5 2400 Dell, I will pickup. I believe that will be 8 logical cores, on it's own.


4 cores, 4 threads


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2017)

@Arjai I merged your last 3 posts- please try to avoid double/triple posting as it's against forum rules to do so


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Seems like there might be issues though.  That was on the 12th which is almost a week ago and they said something like 'a few days.'



Yeah guess we'll have to see what happens. If contributors from one project is sharing some info/data with those of another, it may take longer to work things out. We'll see 

I haven't been to look over the WCG forums yet but maybe they'll drop a line there shortly.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

Mothership. One down. 






BayTwo complete!






LowerBay "System Sealed!" LOL, that's the call out we use at work! LOL

Well, 3 for 3 and time for some dindin. I'm hungry!


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Mothership. One down.




P.S. your Teamviewer ID is visible in the pic


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> P.S. your Teamviewer ID is visible in the pic


 But, wouldn't one need the password to access?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 18, 2017)

Arjai said:


> But, wouldn't one need the password to access?


Just giving people a headstart then 
Not me obv im not skilled in that kinda hash ing.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2017)

No issues but, The MotherShip is sounding like she made need a need HDD, before too long. "TickTick, pause, Tick" repeat.

So, list of needs, at this point.
HDD and/or SSD for TwilythCruncher ( thinking I may get a new 500GB for the LappyTop and give Twilyth the one in here and the HDD from this Lappytop)
HDD for Mothership
PSU for Karen
HDMI 6foot cable for TwilythCruncher

Waiting on CPU for MaDcRuNcHeR
Waiting on new case for TwilythCruncher
Tuesday, pick up the i5 Cruncher, gotta get a name for that one.

Right now, 8 cores and 8 threads.

In the works 10 cores and 10 threads, more.
 Just a matter of time.

EDIT, oh and my phone is churning them out each night, also!
Edit #2, Karen will be 2 more cores and threads! almost forgot!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2017)

OK, so, not so good news on the MotherShip.
A few moments ago, the fans all went MAX and it dropped contact via Teamviewer.

So, rebooted and got 4 beeps and 4 blinks from the power led a pause and repeat.

Tested each ram stick in each slot. Disconnected optical and hdd. Unplugged and did a 15 second power button push.

Hp says something about the graphics card. It doesn't have a graphics card, it's embedded!

It turns on, maxes out the fans, for a second, then beeps and flashes 4 times....over and over and over, each time.

I think next it is pull the cpu and re-seat it. It's the only thing that makes any sense to me. It did get tossed into the dumpster, they all did. So, maybe the big one, the Mothership, landed harder? Loosened it up a bit?

IDK, but here goes!

Seems something is dead. Not sure what, will have to put it off for another day. So, the other 2 seem to be doing fine (crosses fingers). I hope they stay together!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2017)

Maybe you found out _why_ it was thrown in the dumpster.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2017)

It ran fine, until we got hit with a Ransom ware virus. The IT guys just sent us our old comps and said toss these. I figured I could erase the drives and throw Linux on. Worked fine for a couple hours, and the other two are still at it.

I think something died when it was crashed into the dumpster and it held on for a few hours and fried. All the caps are good on the board and in the PSU. So, I might be looking at a dead CPU or a minute crack in the board? IDK, I might take it too a local shop, one of these days. If it is a cheap fix, it will be worth it. We'll see. 

Upshot is, still got 8 extra jobs running, on the other two! For free!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 19, 2017)

My numbers will be down a bit, I had to stop BOINC on one of my computers for a restart due to updates, then it hung at 30% configuring the updates for a few hours.
In the end I got sick of waiting and risked a hard shut down, luckily it booted straight back up and installed the updates and it's back up and running fine now.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2017)

I took this picture at 9:42 am this morning. At this point, I have passed my average ppd. I need to find my Kill-a-watt. These two slim cased i3's might be a bigger bargain than I expected. These things are only pulling 19.5 volts from the wall.









4:35 pm...


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, the i3's, Bay Two and Lower Bay, are spooling up, nicely. 10:30 AM and I have already bested yesterdays total.  Free, I might add. I can only image how this would look if the Mother Ship, another i3, hadn't taken a mysterious dump! LOL.






After coffee and a bowl of cereal, I am off to Bloomington, MN. I am then going to try to strap a dell OptiPlex to the back of my bike and ride it home. Once that spools up...I might be occasionally be hitting Top 20! Exciting times, for sure!
P.S. @Caring1 I see you coming! But I have reinforcements, on the way! (BTW, that "day's to Overtake" number was MUCH smaller, yesterday!)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2017)

Arjai said:


> These two slim cased i3's might be a bigger bargain than I expected.


They're i3-2120's.  I'm running an i3-3220T and averaging about 3,300 PPD.  You should beat that since you're running at 3.3 GHz and I'm at 2.8 GHz.  I'm only running OET and OZ at this time.


Arjai said:


> Also, I may just upgrade the i5 2400 to an i7 2600.


There's a local CL'er that's been trying to sell an i7-3770S for a long time.  Wants $125.  That's the "S" version, so it only uses 65 watts.

If you're still intent on getting an optical drive, Newegg has a LiteOn for $15.  I would actually recommend an external USB unit instead.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 21, 2017)

3770s is an FClga1155
2600 is lga1155

is there a difference that my MB won't like or is the socket the same and the 3770s won't like it?

@thebluebumblebee ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2017)

> FC just stands for flip chip, don't worry about it, it's the same socket.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2017)

do you have a link to the CL seller? @thebluebumblebee  ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 22, 2017)

https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/6153457161.html


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2017)

Just shot him an email, hope he can mail it to me! I told him I'd pay shipping and paypal him the total...Hopefully he reads his emails, unlike me!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Arjai said:


> 3770s is an FClga1155
> 2600 is lga1155
> 
> is there a difference that my MB won't like or is the socket the same and the 3770s won't like it?


What Motherboard? One chip is Sandy Bridge, the other Ivy Bridge with more features etc.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> What Motherboard? One chip is Sandy Bridge, the other Ivy Bridge with more features etc.



It's a Dell Optiplex 390, with the sff MB. Since the Sandy and Ivy's are same platform. 1155, the 3770s should play nice with the hole the 2400 gives up.


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2017)

Summer's here... time to cut back a little bit on my output due to power costs 

I'm going to idle my pair of 3930k rigs for a couple of months due to the summer heat/power concerns. Should still manage just over 50k ppd since the other rigs are running in secure locations away from home atm. I may try to get the 3930k's going remotely also but it may take some time to do so....


----------



## stevorob (Jun 22, 2017)

Making a few changes to my setup.

Needed to build my daughter a rig (she wants to start playing games), so I'm converting the 1220v2 rig into a Win10 box, and moving some hardware around in it.  It will still crunch most of the time, just no longer on Ubuntu.  

My old p55 setup is now getting turned into a dedicated cruncher on Ubuntu, so that'll be 4c/8t from the x3440 in that board.  That chip is also OCd so should put more ppd down (or at least close) to what the 1220v2 is doing right now, when it decides to upload jobs.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 24, 2017)

I guess I jinxed my 2658v3 by taking a picture of it, looks like it has died  

It's finally getting warm here in Seattle so I was going to be shutting it down anyway. I'll keep my 5820k running but I'll be running the 2683v3 off and on throughout the summer. Maybe I'll go for a new AMD set-up this fall.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 24, 2017)

I haven't been able to do any crunching as of late, my OS is screwed up so I need to do a clean install. 

Considering upgrading to a dual E5-2670 system atm so I'll wait until I decide to get one before I redo the OS.


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice to see SCC trickling back in.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 25, 2017)

Seems that sometime around 7:15 PM CST, the servers for WCG stopped taking in work. I have two different messages generated. One is an HTTP error and the other says that the server is out of disk space.

So, I have 4 machines sitting on a boatload of jobs waiting to be uploaded. I was looking at free-dc and I was down about 3000 points...so I checked and that is what I found. Nothing on the WCG site, yet.

I need some sleep!! Glad it was not a problem on MY END!! LOL, I hate those!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Seems that sometime around 7:15 PM CST, the servers for WCG stopped taking in work. I have two different messages generated. One is an HTTP error and the other says that the server is out of disk space.


Same issue here and on a friends system, jobs seem to be running, and no jobs are being transferred.
Message in that tab says Project backoff.
Most likely while undertaking repairs.


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 25, 2017)

Glad to hear i don't own the problem too.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2017)

> Unplanned website outage 2017-06-25.
> We had an unplanned outage that took everything down this evening. We are working currently to get everything back up. However, this may take some time as every part of the system was affected by this outage.
> 
> We are sorry for the issues this may have caused and appreciate your patience as we get everything running again.
> ...



https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40080

Hopefully they can get it fixed soon


----------



## Toothless (Jun 25, 2017)

Trying to get my old phone to take WCG correctly but it seems the battery drains faster than it can charge. Might make some strange contraption to get both phones to take enough juice in. That would be an extra 6 mobile threads to help.

Am1 rig will probably join once I can get a damn 1150 board to replace it with.


----------



## stevorob (Jun 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40080
> 
> Hopefully they can get it fixed soon



Good to know it wasn't me... I saw all these jobs stuck in Uploading and immediately thought there was an issue on my end.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Trying to get my old phone to take WCG correctly but it seems the battery drains faster than it can charge. Might make some strange contraption to get both phones to take enough juice in. That would be an extra 6 mobile threads to help.


If you have a fast charge port on a computer, use that, or a wall socket adapter that has a higher output than the usual 5V 500mA.
I have my phone connected to a wall socket adapter that outputs 5V 1000mA.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 25, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> If you have a fast charge port on a computer, use that, or a wall socket adapter that has a higher output than the usual 5V 500mA.
> I have my phone connected to a wall socket adapter that outputs 5V 1000mA.


Yup, a powerful charger is definitely needed. Mine is 5V 2A and it still barely charges because my Note 4 is a power hog, even when it's only running at half speed because of throttling.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 25, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> If you have a fast charge port on a computer, use that, or a wall socket adapter that has a higher output than the usual 5V 500mA.
> I have my phone connected to a wall socket adapter that outputs 5V 1000mA.


I'ma have to find a powered USB hub since it's two phones and I don't really _want _to use up two outlets for it. I'll probably have to in the end.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40080
> 
> Hopefully they can get it fixed soon



Good thing this didn't happen during the contest!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 26, 2017)

@Toothless

http://www.portablepowersupplies.co.uk/

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_8?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=portapow&sprefix=portapow,aps,667&crid=HG32XPHJL72S&rh=i:aps,kortapow&tag=tec06d-20

These are very fast chargers. But, they need to be stable, un-moving, to last long. I used to buy these in two's and three's because I used them with my Anker battery in my pocket. They don't last long that way. The one that stayed in my bedroom, is still good. But, I have a new phone and it uses USB-C. So, I have no more use for them, yet...Perhaps something other than my Anker Battery will use mini usb ?

Here are the correct wall plugs to drive the porta-pow cords.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K702S66/?tag=tec06d-20

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IUTIUEA/?tag=tec06d-20

These kept my phone charged at a hundred, while crunching AND would charge TO 100 while crunching.


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Has there been an update?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 26, 2017)

ozkisses said:


> Has there been an update?



this is one of the guys working on the problem. Don't know what time zone the forum is based on, so I don't know exactly when this was posted. https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40080_offset,110#545292


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you @BarbaricSoul. It must have been a big one to have them still working on it and it still not up.


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> this is one of the guys working on the problem. Don't know what time zone the forum is based on, so I don't know exactly when this was posted. https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40080_offset,110#545292


Time on that site is GMT so that update you posted was less than an hour ago.

Thanks for posting this @BarbaricSoul


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2017)

WCG is back up and running! 



> Re: Unplanned website outage 2017-06-25.
> To continue on my statement from before, it looks like we are still getting more than usual amount of scheduler requests, *however the system is running smooth. Usually we process around 100k results per hour. However in the first hour, we processed 500k without issues. We are on queue to handle another 500k this hour.
> 
> Also, the validators are processing results and the transitioner has caught up 100%. This means that all the results that have been uploaded will soon be validated.*
> ...


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=545413

*We can expect BIG numbers on tonights update!!! *


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Fantastic news


----------



## stevorob (Jun 27, 2017)

Mmmm all those tasty pie points...


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 27, 2017)

SCC No tasks, can't add other projects to my account.
Will try to add project when i get home.

EDIT: SCC 100% finally.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> EDIT: SCC 100% finally.


Now it's back to 98%.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Now it's back to 98%.



Now back to 99%   I'm going to leave it included but I doubt there's any more work coming from it.  Maybe just resends?  I have zero SCC now but I'll keep it added for the time being.

Crunching away now on MCM working toward the next 10yr badge in that project. Currently at 8yrs 98days.


----------



## infrared (Jun 28, 2017)

Well... I kinda gave up on selling my original 1800x, so since i also have some ddr4 I figured I'd grab an Asus prime B350-plus and a Hyper 212 evo and set it away crunching. I'll swap out the skt775 stuff and maybe recommission that when I move and have space for all this junk!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Just an update, my mother had surgery in the fall and they successfully removed the cancerous tumor and could not find any other traces of cancer in her body.  She had a check-up a couple days ago and they found two new growths in the same lung.  Not the news we were hoping for.  My mom is 73 and the last surgery/recovery was pretty rough on her.  They are heading back to Phoenix to see the cancer specialists that did her original biopsy and surgery.  If you are a person that believes in prayers (I am), please send some our way.  I am trying to not be bitter/angry, but it is hard.


I forgot to give you folks an update in regards to my mom and her battle with cancer.  They had to wait almost a month down in Phoenix before getting a biopsy.  They did discover that she has Stage 4 lung cancer.  So they ran more tests and luckily the other scans did not indicate that the cancer had spread (bones, organs, brain). They spent another month down there (luckily they have a nice home in the Phoenix area), but the temperature was reaching 110 to 120 degrees Fahrenheit!!!  They ended up deciding to put her on a medication called Tarceva - which is designed to interfere with the growth of cancer cells and slows their spread in the body.  They finally made it back to Alaska this last week and she is in really good spirits.  My dad is having a rough time.  He feels somewhat guilty  of possibly causing her to have lung cancer because he used to smoke cigarettes back in the '60's and '70's.
I appreciate all of your prayers/thoughts and will ask that you continue to do so as she fights this terrible disease.

I wish I had more money to buy some more crunchers
The wife and I are expecting a baby girl in August and I have to be a little more responsible with our money


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the update bud



HammerON said:


> I appreciate all of your prayers/thoughts and will ask that you continue to do so as she fights this terrible disease.


Done!



HammerON said:


> The wife and I are expecting a baby girl in August and I have to be a little more responsible with our money


Hey congrats!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 29, 2017)

Well dammit! One of my TPLink power whatsit's took a big dump sometime in the last day or two and I lost total internet service down in the basement. 

Needless to say, my numbers are going to be down a lot as the Kreijtech system and my server was both hooked up to the power line adapter. 

I didn't even know this until about an hour ago.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2017)

HammerON said:


> I forgot to give you folks an update in regards to my mom and her battle with cancer.  They had to wait almost a month down in Phoenix before getting a biopsy.  They did discover that she has Stage 4 lung cancer.  So they ran more tests and luckily the other scans did not indicate that the cancer had spread (bones, organs, brain). They spent another month down there (luckily they have a nice home in the Phoenix area), but the temperature was reaching 110 to 120 degrees Fahrenheit!!!  They ended up deciding to put her on a medication called Tarceva - which is designed to interfere with the growth of cancer cells and slows their spread in the body.  They finally made it back to Alaska this last week and she is in really good spirits.  My dad is having a rough time.  He feels somewhat guilty  of possibly causing her to have lung cancer because he used to smoke cigarettes back in the '60's and '70's.
> I appreciate all of your prayers/thoughts and will ask that you continue to do so as she fights this terrible disease.


This is really sad!  It's so depressing hearing about so many of our loved ones being struck by this nasty thing cancer.



> The wife and I are expecting a baby girl in August and I have to be a little more responsible with our money



Congrats on that, that's awesome!



stinger608 said:


> Well dammit! One of my TPLink power whatsit's took a big dump sometime in the last day or two and I lost total internet service down in the basement.
> 
> Needless to say, my numbers are going to be down a lot as the Kreijtech system and my server was both hooked up to the power line adapter.
> 
> I didn't even know this until about an hour ago.



Frustrating indeed.  

You know what would be cool? If somehow an email or alert could be sent when one of our machines loses connection with the grid. I know it would help me because I'm always oblivious and finding out late that my rig or 2 has gone down


----------



## Arjai (Jun 29, 2017)

I post this Thread in the General Hardware. Since you all are Cruncher's and many are also on Linux, perhaps you might know this right off.

This is the Thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i-happen-to-see-this-on-ark-intel-site.234755/

Thanks in advance if you know this!!

EDIT:

OK, so, turns out, as I expected, Mint 18 has this issue covered. I think it's all the fuss with the SkyLake and KabyLake HT crap that alerted my Spidey sense when I saw the word "Microcode"!!



TPU wins the day, AGAIN!! The fountain of Knowledge that is the pleasant site that I love...

TechPowerUp, is there any better place to be?


----------



## infrared (Jun 29, 2017)

I just hope your mum is comfortable and able to enjoy life for as long as possible @HammerON, that sucks   On a lighter note, fantastic news about your daughter! Not long now! I hope Mrs HammerOn is doing well. 

Crunching update:
Well, I ripped all the skt775 stuff out of the ancient Antec 900, and got pretty much finished installing the new motherboard/cpu/ram with the exception of the CPU cooler.. I didn't notice the 212 evo doesn't come with an AM4 bracket!!  Hopefully I'll have that up and crunching full time pretty soon.
Am I right in thinking linux mint will work okay with the new hardware? I don't need to do anything like sysprep on windows?




Fan wires were annoying, had to use an old fan splitter i made, this stupid board only has 2 chassis fan headers! Oh, and don't worry about the backplate, the am4 bracket uses the stock cooler mounts, for once I actually thought something through before racing ahead! 

edit - bracket arrived, system is up and running now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> You know what would be cool? If somehow an email or alert could be sent when one of our machines loses connection with the grid.


That might be a good question over in the networking thread.  TeamViewer can help....


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2017)

@infrared Why do you think Mint won't work? It, 18, has worked in everything I have put it on. Granted, I am unsure what is in your build but, I'm unsure what the problem would be?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2017)

Arjai said:


> @infrared Why do you think Mint won't work? It, 18, has worked in everything I have put it on. Granted, I am unsure what is in your build but, I'm unsure what the problem would be?


I know it would work with the hardware on a fresh install but wasn't sure since it was installed with old intel stuff. Windows wouldn't be happy about the swap unless you cleared the old drivers off first, I expect linux will handle it better but was just double checking 

The crunching farm is getting out of hand lol, here's what i've got so far:

1800x 4ghz/asus corsshair vi hero/2x 8gb gskill tridentz/1080Ti/evga 750w G3
_1800x stock/asus prime b350 plus/2x 8gb hyperx (not ryzen friendly)/ATI X1650 pro/enermax 650w_ <-- new addition 
6700k 4.6ghz/asus Z170 pro gaming/2x 8gb hyper x/2x gtx titan 6gb/evga 850 G2
QX9560 stock - decommissioned for the minute
AMD A8 4500M laptop (~2k ppd)
i3 4170 - parent's pc, only 24/7 for the contests
Phone, Sony xperia Z2


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2017)

Game giveaway hosted by @Papahyooie for TPU crunchers and/or folders here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crunchers-games-givaway.234951/


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 14, 2017)

I may have just set in motion adding 24 more dedicated crunching threads to my farm... Once I have everything in place I'll post specs and pics.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I may have just set in motion adding 24 more dedicated crunching threads to my farm... Once I have everything in place I'll post specs and pics.


Nice!   Hopefully it all comes through


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2017)

There's an issue at WCG with uploading/downloading work - site admins are looking into the problem...

See thread here for updates and info:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40154


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 14, 2017)

Phew, glad it wasn't just me. Checked on one of my cruncher PC's and saw it has many tasks ready to report and was only working on 2 tasks.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Phew, glad it wasn't just me. Checked on one of my cruncher PC's and saw it has many tasks ready to report and was only working on 2 tasks.



You should be good to go now- just dumped a bunch on my rig here at home a few minutes ago 

*EDIT- looks like the site went down 100% now*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Phew, glad it wasn't just me





Boatvan said:


> adding 24 more dedicated crunching threads


You broke it!


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 15, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You broke it!


Lol! 

I will say some components arrived today for my new crunching build:

Dell PowerEdge R610 (barebones refurb)
Matched Pair of Xeon x5675 @ 3.06 GHz (total 12c/24t)
RAID card

Still awaiting:
3 x Seagate 73 GB 10k server drives
Trays for drives
Set of 32 GB DDR3 Memory

Unlike my other R610 that I have running Xen server, I'm just going to throw Windows Server 2016 on this one. Purely for crunching. I'm going to need a server rack in my basement now!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2017)

You probably only need one of those drives if you're just going to run boinc.  Don't the 10k's eat a lot of electricity and generate a lot of heat?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Purely for crunching





twilyth said:


> You probably only need one of those drives if you're just going to run boinc.  Don't the 10k's eat a lot of electricity and generate a lot of heat?


A laptop drive will do just fine.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A laptop drive will do just fine.


+1 WCG output really isn't affected by what drive you're running. That said, extended running on an SSD _might_ to increase its chance of failure...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, no shortages of SCC it seems:


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 15, 2017)

Whoops, I spoke too soon! My first server came with 10k drives, but I just reviewed the order and see they are regular 7200 RPM SAS drives for this one. My bad! Probably could have gotten away with one, but meh.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, no shortages of SCC it seems:



Wow, that;s awesome.  Just checked and I have a whole lot of SCC sprinkled in with MCM since that's what was running from before.  Very happy to see SCC back and going strong.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bought a R7 1700 for my new build, but it will be delivered to me mid next month.
i will be using most of the parts from my current system. now i just have to decide on the motherboard and RAM.

EDIT: 16 threads for SCC from next month.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Bought a R7 1700 for my new build, but it will be delivered to me mid next month.
> i will be using most of the parts from my current system. now i just have to decide on the motherboard and RAM.
> 
> EDIT: 16 threads for SCC from next month.



Is it going to be just a cruncher or your main PC?


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 17, 2017)

Main PC, Partial cruncher.
will become dedicated in the winter or during challenges.


----------



## stevorob (Jul 17, 2017)

Taking advantage of all the new SCC work... gonna try to get some badges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Main PC, Partial cruncher.
> will become dedicated in the winter or during challenges.



I had at first a asRock X370 Taichi, very solid board.  But my experience was short lived by a serious of problems.  I have one sitting here now I just got back from Newegg, brand new, probably going to sell.  But I am not taking credit away, it's one of the most, if not the most solid board out there now.  I currently have the ASUS Crosshair VI, and maybe I'm biased towards ASUS, but I love it.  It's pricier, but it has some nice features.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 18, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had at first a asRock X370 Taichi, very solid board.  But my experience was short lived by a serious of problems.  I have one sitting here now I just got back from Newegg, brand new, probably going to sell.  But I am not taking credit away, it's one of the most, if not the most solid board out there now.  I currently have the ASUS Crosshair VI, and maybe I'm biased towards ASUS, but I love it.  It's pricier, but it has some nice features.


Had a lot of issue with the last ASRock board (990FX extreme 4) so staying away from them. Don't like gigabyte boards so only choices are MSI and ASUS.
Thinking of getting back on-board with ASUS, had a lot of rock solid builds with them.

would get one of below listed boards, which ever is available.
1. Asus ROG Strix B350-F
2. ASUS Prime B350-Plus
3. ASUS PRIME X370-PRO

Wife and I are expecting a baby in October and also moving to my new apartment, so trying to be more responsible with money.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Had a lot of issue with the last ASRock board (990FX extreme 4) so staying away from them. Don't like gigabyte boards so only choices are MSI and ASUS.
> Thinking of getting back on-board with ASUS, had a lot of rock solid builds with them.
> 
> would get one of below listed boards, which ever is available.
> ...



Wow, congrats to you and the wife!  Yes, I have had a lot of recent success with But Asus which is why I decided to switch.  I have heard that the B350 boards have had some issues keeping the VRM's cool, so I'd look into that.  I think any ASUS board you get will be a good choice.


----------



## stevorob (Jul 19, 2017)

Looks like some more issues with upload/download.... tons of jobs stuck in up/down for me..

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40181_offset,0#546452


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Looks like some more issues with upload/download.... tons of jobs stuck in up/down for me..
> 
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40181_offset,0#546452



The Cloud migration at WCG seems to be working out well, just like it is at my company office [/sarcasm]


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh boy oh boy! My newest 24 threads of crunching are operational!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2017)

Just remoted into rig 3 and found it at the welcome screen sitting there doing. I think this has happened before to this same pc, so I need to look into it when I get time, which I doubt will be any time soon. This pc is the one that had always proved aggravating with constant issues, one way or a other...


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 24, 2017)

Processor arriving early by 28th.
Will try to complete the build in the weekend.
Finalized the Mobo. going to buy the Asus ROG Strix B350-F.

*EDIT*: Athon 5350 will be become the dedicated cruncher for the time being.


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2017)

Threadripper looks like it's going to be a crunching monster!

Unfortunately my budget stops somewhere in Ryzen territory 

Definitely considering selling one of my X79/3930k setups to finish up another Ryzen build....


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2017)

Just got the MadShot AMD 4400+ up and running, again! It's a newer, faster CPU, it used to be a 3800+.

Hopefully, it will be enough, after it spools up, to get me consistently in the Top 20.

Next up is either the i5 to i7 switch or, finishing the APU that is cluttering up my living room.  I am hoping to hook it up, via HDMI cable, to my Sony smart tv. Then, at some point this winter, use some school money to buy a decent GPU and an SSD for it. It could then become my couch-surfing-gaming-YouTube-Cruncher Computer. 

I suppose that is why I have been putting it off, instead of building it twice. 

With that logic, looks like the i5 to i7 will be the next project. Possibly even before bed tonight, possibly. I need to eat first, then we'll see how I feel. 

Problem is, I have to wait for the dishwasher to finish then prepare and cook. Not sure if I want to start into it, then have to stop and eat...

Ah, effenhiemer!! Just DO IT!! 3770, here I come!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2017)

Selling one of my 3930k setups- a discount is available for TPU crunchers or folders 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asus-x79-3930k-combo-fs-mb-cpu-ram-cooler.235771/


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2017)

Dammit! Either the 3770 I bought is trash or, something died while taking it apart. The silly code thingy indicates a failure. It wants me to unplug everything and see if it posts.

I don't want to do this tonight...

On another note, MadShot froze a couple times. I am now downloading all the Ubuntu/Mint updates. So, it should be fine once they are installed....or, not! Just glanced at the monitor, hooked up to MadShot and, it froze again!!

So far, nothing seems to be going correctly! 

I hope with a few more re=boots I can get it to run.

The OptiPlex, that I wanted to put the 3770 in is going to the shop. Hopefully, they can get it operating for me at a small cost.


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 3, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Processor arriving early by 28th.
> Will try to complete the build in the weekend.
> Finalized the Mobo. going to buy the Asus ROG Strix B350-F.
> 
> *EDIT*: Athon 5350 will be become the dedicated cruncher for the time being.



The processor still haven't arrived.
Will know by tomorrow when it's arriving. hoping this weekend i will get it. fingers crossed.
Ordered the Asus ROG Strix B350-F mobo and will pick it up on Saturday from a local retailer. cost be about $157 including taxes.

No idea what RAM i should get, as the prices are very high at the moment.
In past i picked up a corsair 32 GB DDR3 1600MHz kit for less than $150, but now i can only find corsair 8GB 3200MHz RAM for about $130.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2017)

Just dropping back in to say hi to everyone.  Hoping to be able to hang out here more often after missing quite a lot lately, and i hope everyone on the team is doing well.


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Just dropping back in to say hi to everyone.  Hoping to be able to hang out here more often after missing quite a lot lately, and i hope everyone on the team is doing well.


Hey bud, missed you 'round here!  Good to see you back for a bit!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 5, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Just dropping back in to say hi to everyone.  Hoping to be able to hang out here more often after missing quite a lot lately, and i hope everyone on the team is doing well.


Welcome back, hope all is well! Glad you are back, I usually go to bed too early to accurately post stones!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2017)

Norton said:


> Hey bud, missed you 'round here!  Good to see you back for a bit!



Thanks, nice to be back.  While doing a little bit of health detox, guess I needed a bit of TPU detox  but I'm planning on hanging around for a while.  Glad to see everyone still kicking around and rocking



Boatvan said:


> Welcome back, hope all is well! Glad you are back, I usually go to bed too early to accurately post stones!



Thanks a lot man! And thanks for filling in the stones for me!   If I miss them, please feel free to jump in for me.  I'll shoot you a PM when I get a few minutes and we'll chat.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 11, 2017)

I've been having a bit of a break from online too, but wanted to ask if anyone else has Beta tasks and what they are for?
I've currently got two in my list waiting to run.
I did have a read back through the threads but didn't see any mention of new tasks being put out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2017)

Beta's can be for new projects or new work for existing projects.  Sometimes there are clues in the filename.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2017)

Added a Ryzen 1700X to my crunching fleet 

Should have the 1600X back up running by tomorrow- any idea what version of Ubuntu runs best for Ryzen cpu's?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> Added a Ryzen 1700X to my crunching fleet
> 
> Should have the 1600X back up running by tomorrow- any idea what version of Ubuntu runs best for Ryzen cpu's?


Sup'ed. Personally I would go for the flavor that brings support for the TR4 boards. Any one with build plans?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2017)

Haven't had a chance to visit the thread in a while- work has been hectic. I am looking more into a Threadripper build. I have been mulling the X99 upgrade for a while now, but the massive clock speeds on a 16c/32t setup seems like the way to go even over the 20c/40t Broadwell-E QS Xeons I have been eyeing at ~$700. I'm going to look at board costs and see what the total cost difference is- not amused that EK wont be selling an adapter for the Supremacy blocks though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> Added a Ryzen 1700X to my crunching fleet
> 
> Should have the 1600X back up running by tomorrow





Norton said:


> any idea what version of Ubuntu runs best for Ryzen cpu's?


I would think you'd want the newest kernel.  I searched "Linux on Ryzen" and found this:  
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3176...ves-linux-support-for-zen-multithreading.html
https://www.servethehome.com/amd-ry...-what-you-have-to-do-to-fix-constant-crashes/
https://www.quora.com/Does-Ubuntu-work-on-Ryzen-7-CPU


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 12, 2017)

OS HDD crashed, all data lost. Currently setting up the system with BOINC and will let the OS update for the night.
Also moved the AM1 system back into the ITX case. don't know what will be the temps with the Passive cooler and very low air flow. Will know in the morning if it caches fire or not.

NOTE: Never going to buy another HDD again.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2017)

Put the 1600X rig back together and it started right up on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. 

Did some checking and it looks like the latest development version should work. Downloading Ubuntu 17.04 now- will just do a fresh install and see how it goes

*Update-* Ubuntu 17.04 installed and system is crunching


----------



## infrared (Aug 14, 2017)

Weird, I wasn't getting notifications for this thread..

Hey @manofthem, sorry I missed that post, cool to see you hanging out on the fourm. Hope things are looking up for ya 

Nice one Norton, you'll be flying past me in any moment then! And on the Linux front, I'm using Mint 18.1 on both of mine, I think it's the same thing under a more windows 7/10 style I find easier to navigate, but you should be fine on ubuntu if you can get on with the layout.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2017)

infrared said:


> Nice one Norton, you'll be flying past me in any moment then!


Just for a little while- still Summer and don't need the extra heat atm. Will probably go with 2 extra rigs until the end of the week.



infrared said:


> And on the Linux front, I'm using Mint 18.1 on both of mine, I think it's the same thing under a more windows 7/10 style I find easier to navigate, but you should be fine on ubuntu if you can get on with the layout.


I'm used to Ubuntu and I just _set it and forget it_ so there's no real issue with the layout


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 15, 2017)

AM1 System now dedicated cruncher.
Temps are stable at 64 C after running for 2 days but something odd is happening; It's running only at 1600MHz at full load.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2017)

infrared said:


> Hey @manofthem, sorry I missed that post, cool to see you hanging out on the fourm. Hope things are looking up for ya


 
Thanks bud!   Things are going ok just fairly overwhelming and exhausting lol.  This summer has been hot and this past week or 2 feels like the heat just got cranked up higher. 

But it's all good, thanks for the shout out.  I'll try to poke in more often if I have the energy and am not knocked out in bed


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Thanks bud!   Things are going ok just fairly overwhelming and exhausting lol.  This summer has been hot and this past week or 2 feels like the heat just got cranked up higher.
> 
> But it's all good, thanks for the shout out.  I'll try to poke in more often if I have the energy and am not knocked out in bed


Hang in there bud... don't know how you and CP stand being in that S Florida heat!!! 

Had the Ubuntu install take a crap on my 3930k rig  Not sure what happened but it was old (12.04 LTS) and had been through a couple rigs. I put a fresh install of the latest version (16.04 LTS) and it seems to be doing fine so far. The stinker is that the old OS wasn't even stable enough to upgrade so I lost a bunch of work on it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2017)

Norton said:


> don't know how you and CP stand being in that S Florida heat!!!


And they don't know how you handle your winters.  It's what we get used to.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And they don't know how you handle your winters.  It's what we get used to.



Indeed, don't think I could ever handle a true NE winter, or NW winter for that matter. However, I can't say that I fully get used to the weather here. Sure, we handle it better than others from out of state usually, but every summer I find myself thinking and saying, "I can't believe it's this hot. It wasn't this hot last year. I can't do this anymore." in fact, more people around complain 24/7 about the heat and humidity; it's what gets us through it.  

Worst part is that it sucks trying to maintain solid and max ppd despite the summer weather.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I find myself thinking and saying, "I can't believe it's this hot. It wasn't this hot last year. I can't do this anymore."



Age my friend, age!   The older ya get the harder it is to deal with high heat or extreme cold. 

In about another month or so, I'll be bitching how cold it is here.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> In about another month or so, I'll be bitching how cold it is here.


That's the best kind of bitching.... can't wait!


----------



## infrared (Aug 18, 2017)

I guess I'm in the ideal place really, it doesn't (usually) get too hot, and in the winter it doesn't get crazy cold, just rains a lot. Respect to the guys slogging it out in the heat!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone (USA) need a low power (15 watts!) cruncher?  Add a laptop HDD (used at $20) or maybe find a small SSD and 1 or 2 DDR3L SO-DIMM's, also available used.  I3-5005U, so 2 cores, 4 threads. It lists Linux as a supported OS.





https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856101168&cm_re=NC01U3-_-56-101-168-_-Product

I wish I could buy one of these.  A single local CL listing has the other parts needed for $50: https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/d/laptop-parts-ram-ssd/6265221332.html


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone (USA) need a low power (15 watts!) cruncher?



Wonder what kind of PPD that system would produce?


----------



## stevorob (Aug 18, 2017)

infrared said:


> I guess I'm in the ideal place really, it doesn't (usually) get too hot, and in the winter it doesn't get crazy cold, just rains a lot. Respect to the guys slogging it out in the heat!



Down here in the south, it's not so much the heat, but the humidity to go with it. 95F is much more tolerable when the humidity isn't 70%

I can't wait for summer to be over. Power bill just goes through the roof trying to keep the house cool enough, even without a bunch of crunchers chugging along 24x7


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Wonder what kind of PPD that system would produce?


1000-1300 on Linux is my estimate based on a 2520M running hot which makes it about 10 times more efficient than my old Intels.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Wonder what kind of PPD that system would produce?





mstenholm said:


> 1000-1300 on Linux is my estimate based on a 2520M running hot which makes it about 10 times more efficient than my old Intels.


My i3-3220T gets 3,200-3,300 PPD on Linux while only running OZ and OET.  It runs at 2.8GHz whereas that I3-5005U runs at 2.0GHz.  If output scales with GHz, the I3-5005U runs 30% slower and should therefore get upwards of 2,400 PPD.  Anyone want to prove it?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Down here in the south, it's not so much the heat, but the humidity to go with it. 95F is much more tolerable when the humidity isn't 70%
> 
> I can't wait for summer to be over. Power bill just goes through the roof trying to keep the house cool enough, even without a bunch of crunchers chugging along 24x7



Quoted for unequivocal truth!


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2017)

infrared said:


> Yeah pretty much.* It was a bright almost dayglow red and now it's a gross purple brown color*. I swapped the fluid out about a month ago with the other half of the bottle, that did the same within a month. It's kinda frosted the res tube, it should polish out easy enough but i gave it a good scrub in detergent and didn't get anywhere. I think it's partly due to sun being on this machine for a few hours of the day, probably should relocate it! But yeah, no more pastel fluids, shoulda listened to Jay!
> 
> The blue ek fluid in the 6700k system has stayed really nice, I think it's been going for about a year now 24/7 and doesn't look like it needs touching.



Check out @theonedub 's experience with that pastel fluid:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unsatisfactory-mayhems-experience-input-requested.199168/


----------



## Toothless (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm turning up the WCG. Found out an uncle of mine lost remission and the cancer is in his brain. They're doing a huge amount to get rid of it and I really hope they can get rid of it completely this time.

Getting second rig into this.


----------



## infrared (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh man, sorry to hear that Toothless  Hoping for the best!

@Norton That's disgraceful, doesn't really surprise me but the way he spoke to theonedub was very patronizing. I'll get some pics of mine when i drain and clean it, it's absolutely disgusting! The tubing is going to need changing and waterblock/rad cleaning thoroughly. I usually like messing with watercooling but this is going to be a chore! If I can find a case I like I might put this off until I've got some petg tubing and fittings to re-do the loop properly.


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 22, 2017)

Ryzen 1700 finally up.
I still having some issue with the system. Case Fans don't work, PSU wires were short so the side panel is open and PSU is raised with some books to reach the connectors on the board. only M2 drive connected as wire dont reach the HDD. but the main issue is system is not shutting down.
Still put it on cruncher duty to check the temps with the old AM3 heatsink.


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> but the main issue is system is not shutting down.


That's a bit odd- what OS are you using?

*Really *liking the Ryzen output at stock clocks!


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 23, 2017)

Win 10. Its not activated yet, bought a key but it didn't work.

Edit:
Temps stable at 60, max was 64 after running all night.




I am astonished by the low power consumption compared to the Phenom II 960T (OC 3.9 GHz) that i used to own.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2017)

W e have a new WCG project- Microbiome Immunity Project

See this thread for info:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-wcg-project-microbiome-immunity-project.236412/


----------



## HammerON (Aug 24, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I'm turning up the WCG. Found out an uncle of mine lost remission and the cancer is in his brain. They're doing a huge amount to get rid of it and I really hope they can get rid of it completely this time.
> 
> Getting second rig into this.


Sorry to hear about your uncle


----------



## manofthem (Aug 24, 2017)

Norton said:


> W e have a new WCG project- Microbiome Immunity Project
> 
> See this thread for info:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-wcg-project-microbiome-immunity-project.236412/



Nice. Got the email but didn't have the chance to look into it yet. Always stoked for a new project, and let's hope they put out plenty of work.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone know how many ppd a stock 1950X is averaging?  Thinking of replacing the E5 2683...


----------



## infrared (Aug 24, 2017)

A stock 1800x will get 20k (in Linux, on the SCC project) so I'd imagine a 1950x will get a smidge under 2x that due to marginally lower clocks. What's the xeon getting?


----------



## HammerON (Aug 24, 2017)

13,000 on Windows 10.  I should switch over to Linux though. Just have not had time...


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Anyone know how many ppd a stock 1950X is averaging?  Thinking of replacing the E5 2683...



Here's a 1950X crunching- looks like 20-25k (Win10)
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4052002/charts


HammerON said:


> 13,000 on Windows 10.  I should switch over to Linux though. Just have not had time...


Figure about 20% more ppd in Linux- My 1700X (Win10) and 1600X(Ubuntu) get around 12k ppd even though the 1600X has 25% fewer threads


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> W e have a new WCG project- Microbiome Immunity Project
> 
> See this thread for info:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-wcg-project-microbiome-immunity-project.236412/


Got two - heads up they are big in memory use


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Got two - heads up they are big in memory use


Yeah, they are! I've only given linux half of a 120gb SSD and it's very nearly out of space after it's started doing these MIP work units! 



I don't use the windows partition on this ssd anymore so I think when I can be bothered I'll try to delete that partition and expand the linux one.


----------



## infrared (Aug 28, 2017)

Hmmm, my ppd was wayyyy down so I had a look through my individual hosts. It seems like since switching to MIP, the PPD on both my 1800X (both linux) rigs has fallen to around half of what they were getting with SCC. Strangely the 6700k & i3-4170 (both windows) don't seem to have been affected the same, so it's probably that MIP prefers running in a Windows environment to Linux, could also be it prefers intel processors but I'm betting on the OS.

Thought I'd give you all a heads up anyway. 

edit: I'll get on of the 1800x rigs crunching in windows to see what happens, otherwise setting custom profiles to keep linux rigs on the SCC project might be a good idea.

edit 2: Hmm, 3 day work buffer dammit. And also looks like I've been getting a selection of work, not just MIP.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 28, 2017)

infrared said:


> Hmmm, my ppd was wayyyy down so I had a look through my individual hosts. It seems like since switching to MIP, the PPD on both my 1800X (both linux) rigs has fallen to around half of what they were getting with SCC. Strangely the 6700k & i3-4170 (both windows) don't seem to have been affected the same, so it's probably that MIP prefers running in a Windows environment to Linux, could also be it prefers intel processors but I'm betting on the OS.
> 
> Thought I'd give you all a heads up anyway.
> 
> ...


I have one Linux machine running (Intel) and the few units it did was yielding higher than it does on SCC but as I recall that Intel/Linux machine did good on the initial SCCs so hardly helpful.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2017)

My 1600X rig is currently set for SCC and MIP only and I've gotten 17k ppd for the last few days. Note that I have a mild overclock (3.8Ghz) and am running Ubuntu 17.04.

@infrared maybe your overclock is unstable or your Linux install needs an update?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2017)

MIP's PPH of run time is the highest of all current projects.


----------



## infrared (Aug 28, 2017)

That's interesting, I'll keep an eye on it and see how I get on.



Norton said:


> My 1600X rig is currently set for SCC and MIP only and I've gotten 17k ppd for the last few days. Note that I have a mild overclock (3.8Ghz) and am running Ubuntu 17.04.
> 
> @infrared maybe your overclock is unstable or your Linux install needs an update?



Even the 1800x running stock nose dived on saturday, and the same sunday. The oc'd one was busy playing VR with mates on Saturday, but still didn't pick up after running uninterrupted on Sunday. I'll double check the stability but it's been consistent right up until I changed to MIP, and I'm not pushing the chip hard for WCG. I noticed later I was also getting tasks from Aids at home, ebola, cancer markers etc. after I changed to MIP so maybe that's why the ppd took a plunge 

edit - I checked the wcg results page, there is 1 Invalid result listed for the oc'd 1800x so I'll up the voltage a notch, but it also has 675 Valid ones so I don't think this is why the points are down. Oh well, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2017)

infrared said:


> I noticed later I was also getting tasks from Aids at home, ebola, cancer markers etc. after I changed to MIP


Do you use custom device profiles?  I found that  (having a little bit of a hard time remembering this) sometimes resetting either the default or a custom (again, the memory) could reset the other.  I was hoping they had fixed that by now???


----------



## infrared (Aug 28, 2017)

Cheers blue, I wasn't, but am now. The reason it was letting the other jobs though was MIP was the only one selected, but I also had the box ticked that says accept jobs from other projects if no work is available, so I guess there was limited work and it got a load of other stuff. *shrugs*. I've set up 1 custom profile to lock the stock 1800x to SCC, and I'm leaving the other now on MIP only, but I've got 3 days of mixed work to burn through before I'll see what's what.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2017)

infrared said:


> I'll double check the stability but it's been consistent right up until I changed to MIP, and I'm not pushing the chip hard for WCG. I noticed later I was also getting tasks from Aids at home, ebola, cancer markers etc. after I changed to MIP so maybe that's why the ppd took a plunge


There might be a shortage of MIP work units (new project- badge hunters gobbling up all of the work ), which would affect your ppd. SCC and MIP seemed to be running the most consistent with my rig so I have both checked in hopes that it would be running just those.... seems to be working so far 

Also, when I checked into Linux versions, it looked like kernel 4.10/4.11 were the best for Ryzen so I would recommend upgrading to Mint 18.2 or Ubuntu 17.04 to get the most out of the rigs


----------



## infrared (Aug 28, 2017)

They're running 4.4.0-53-generic apparently ('uname -r' in the terminal), I did do an update on it recently so idk if it would have done the kernel as well?

BTW does lm-sensors work with ryzen on the newer releases?


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 29, 2017)

There are currently no drivers on Linux that can poll Ryzen temperature or power sensors. The best you can do is try to poll the sensors on the SuperIO.


----------



## peche (Aug 30, 2017)

i still dont know why i cannot pass 12K point barrier, 3 core i7's.... 1 core i5, crunching 24/7 

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2017)

peche said:


> i still dont know why i cannot pass 12K point barrier, 3 core i7's.... 1 core i5, crunching 24/7
> 
> Regards,


Dedicated?  You should be pushing 20K, so something's wrong.

Edit: Please list CPU's.


----------



## peche (Aug 30, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Edit: Please list CPU's.


2x intel i7 870
1x intel i 7 3770
1x intel 5 haswell (gotta check model)



thebluebumblebee said:


> Dedicated? You should be pushing 20K, so something's wrong.


i7 870 + i7 3770 + i5 4XXX are dedicated, those machines are  running just WCG ... 1x intel i7 870 is my daire computer, so is not only crunching....

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2017)

Those original i7-8xx's don't do all that well, IIRC.  Maybe someone else can speak to that.


----------



## stevorob (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a Xeon x3440 (which is almost an i7 860) overclocked to 3.2-3.4, don't remember which and it pulls in about 5-6k ppd running Ubuntu 17.04, right now running only SCC jobs.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3876615



@peche are you running Linux on any of your dedicated boxes?


----------



## peche (Aug 30, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Those original i7-8xx's don't do all that well, IIRC.  Maybe someone else can speak to that.


older i7's arent that good?
i have been running al projects available, some people use to crunch some projects only , that migh be another fact3




stevorob said:


> I have a Xeon x3440 (which is almost an i7 860) overclocked to 3.2-3.4, don't remember which and it pulls in about 5-6k ppd running Ubuntu 17.04, right now running only SCC jobs.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3876615
> 
> ...


Windos on all of them,


----------



## stevorob (Aug 30, 2017)

peche said:


> Windos on all of them,



There's a pretty big difference in PPD between linux and windows.  

You could probably near double your output if you were to switch your dedicated boxes to a linux OS.  Ubuntu seems to be the easiest to setup (at least for me, I'm a linux noob)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2017)

stevorob said:


> it pulls in about 5-6k ppd running Ubuntu 17.04, right now running only SCC jobs.


That's running the 2nd highest PPH project and on Linux to boot.  A stock clocked 2600K running all projects under windows will get that much.
@peche , how does the output of your 3770 compare to the 870's? (you don't have "Show Hosts" selected under "My Profile" at WCG so we can't see them at FDC)


----------



## peche (Aug 30, 2017)

stevorob said:


> I have a Xeon x3440 (which is almost an i7 860) overclocked to 3.2-3.4, don't remember which and it pulls in about 5-6k ppd running Ubuntu 17.04, right now running only SCC jobs.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3876615
> 
> ...





stevorob said:


> ou could probably near double your output if you were to switch your dedicated boxes to a linux OS. Ubuntu seems to be the easiest to setup (at least for me, I'm a linux noob)


that means this saturday ill be doing some tests! ubuntu FTW! hope team viewer works on them !



thebluebumblebee said:


> That's running the 2nd highest PPH project and on Linux to boot. A stock clocked 2600K running all projects under windows will get that much.
> @peche , how does the output of your 3770 compare to the 870's? (you don't have "Show Hosts" selected under "My Profile" at WCG so we can't see them at FD










Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2017)

That only looks like you have 2 hosts reporting????
Taking this over to the WCG team thread....


----------



## peche (Aug 30, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That only looks like you have 2 hosts reporting????


delete the other 2 cuz those are the i7 3770 & 870 ... the others are kinda new machines i have added, like the other i7 860....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2017)

peche said:


> im a noob


If you want us to see your hosts, on the WCG web site, go to Settings and then My Profile.  It's a check box towards the bottom of the page.
To check what individual hosts are doing, click on their names there under Device Statistics


peche said:


> that means this saturday ill be doing some tests! ubuntu FTW! hope team viewer works on them !


Install from a thumb drive, and team viewer works fine on Linux.


peche said:


> delete the other 2 cuz those are the i7 3770 & 870 ... the others are kinda new machines i have added, like the other i7 860....


How new?


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2017)

@peche @thebluebumblebee @stevorob moved the posts from the Pie thread over here 



agent00skid said:


> There are currently no drivers on Linux that can poll Ryzen temperature or power sensors. The best you can do is try to poll the sensors on the SuperIO.


psensor does pick up some temp info in Ubuntu 17.04


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2017)

My i7s seem to do fairly poorly compared to most others, but I've accepted that some people just seem to get hugger ppd than others. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Install from a thumb drive, and team viewer works fine on Linux.



Good to know. I think the last time I used Linux I couldn't use TeamViewer (or more likely I didn't know how to get it installed and working...). That's a must for me as my 4790 has no monitor and I only check it through TeamViewer. One of these days, I'm going to make good on my promise to try it out again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> but I've accepted that some people just seem to get *hugger* ppd than others.


Freudian slip or autocorrect FTW?

@manofthem , did you see:


----------



## peche (Aug 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> @peche @thebluebumblebee @stevorob moved the posts from the Pie thread over here


Gotta invest a little moar about linux! but thanks for help cap!


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2017)

peche said:


> Gotta invest a little moar about linux! but thanks for help cap!


Ubuntu takes about 10-15 minutes to install from a flash drive.... including downloading and installing the BOINC Manager/getting it crunching


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> @peche @thebluebumblebee @stevorob moved the posts from the Pie thread over here
> 
> 
> psensor does pick up some temp info in Ubuntu 17.04



Guess I can explain what I meant. So here the sensors output from my Ryzen system:


 There are 2 devices that it's reading info from. The amdgpu is my RX460 and the nct6779 is the SuperIO chip. The SuperIO chip is showing 2 temp sensors relating to the CPU: CPUTIN and SMBUSMASTER 0. That's probably enough to get a good feel of temperatures. But it is not polled from the CPU itself. That's what I meant when I said Ryzen had no temperature driver.

Here is a sensors dump from my Athlon 5350:

As can be seen, there are still the GPU and SuperIO sources, but there are also fam15h_power, which can show the software measured power consumption(I think I disabled it in the BIOS), and k10temp, which shows temperatures read from the Athlon 5350 itself. Also, its running integrated graphics, so the radeon sensor is also from the Athlon 5350.

While there are significant differences between the temperatures on the Athlon 5350, that's not always the case.

Here's my G3258 system:

Here the integrated gpu doesn't report any temps, but the SuperIO and CPU does. As can be seen here, PECI agent 0 and coretemp numbers are almost the same, and that's what I've seen from this all the time I've had it, so having the core temperatures doesn't change that much. 

So when I said there are no drivers on Linux that can read Ryzen temperatures. I mean nothing can read from the CPU directly. But there's probably a good chance that there is a driver that can read from the SuperIO chip, which gets some info from the CPU.
On my Ryzen system, only recently did the SMBUSMASTER input appear, which I believe to be closer the actual temperature of the CPU, so without a driver that actually read the CPU sensor information, numbers might be a bit off.

All in all, I've never had great reason not to trust SuperIO numbers, so if that is all that you can get, then it's probably fine.


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 31, 2017)

Uninstaller BOINC from SSD and reinstalled it on the HDD yesterday.
Today when i checked the status, all work pieces from yesterday for MIP are having error. 
changed the project to OpenZika just to check if i am getting error in that also.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 31, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> all work pieces from yesterday for MIP are having error.


Happens sometimes with a new project. Don't just assume it's your system(s).


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Freudian slip or autocorrect FTW?
> 
> @manofthem , did you see:



Definitely autocorrect. 

Didn't see that schedule but that's awesome! Those are all fantastic titles, such great movies, but they are all newer films from the 90s on, no oldie classics 



Norton said:


> Ubuntu takes about 10-15 minutes to install from a flash drive.... including downloading and installing the BOINC Manager/getting it crunching



Good to know indeed.  As soon as I can steal a monitor for the rig, I'll be trying that method.  How is ubuntu with using onboard video via hdmi to an hdtv, for instance, at least for the install?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 31, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Definitely autocorrect.
> 
> Didn't see that schedule but that's awesome! Those are all fantastic titles, such great movies, but they are all newer films from the 90s on, no oldie classics
> 
> ...


They've been playing a couple of Godzilla movies, I think on Saturday, every week this month.  There are 2 of them on the 3rd as well.

Linux has no problems with iGPU's.


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 31, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Happens sometimes with a new project. Don't just assume it's your system(s).


Reset the project and changed the PC name. so far no errors on open zika.
Will try to OC it to 3.9 today.


----------



## peche (Aug 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> Ubuntu takes about 10-15 minutes to install from a flash drive.... including downloading and installing the BOINC Manager/getting it crunching


currently downloading linux for the i5 machine, this one will lead the tests!
saturday must be finished cuz next week ill be on vacations ... hope teamviewer works on it,


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2017)

peche said:


> currently downloading linux for the i5 machine, this one will lead the tests!
> saturday must be finished cuz next week ill be on vacations ... hope teamviewer works on it,



Report back as you go and let us know. I'm getting motivated to try to do the same.


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Report back as you go and let us know. I'm getting motivated to try to do the same.


If you're interested, I can load up a basic Ubuntu installation on a small HDD and mail it down to you 

A Ubuntu install can usually be transferred easily between systems


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2017)

peche said:


> currently downloading linux for the i5 machine, this one will lead the tests!
> saturday must be finished cuz next week ill be on vacations ... hope teamviewer works on it,


I have teamviewer running on three linux machines, well, two, now. Had one of them take a dump, thinking HDD or memory. Haven't had time to dig in to it. But, point is, Teamviewer works fine.

P.S. BTW, Mint is my go to distro. I am running Sarah, supported thru 2020. Probably the easiest distro to date. Cinnamon is OK, but uses some resources and disk space. Can't remember the one I recently did, it was a lightweight version, skips all the useless add-on stuff (BOINC-wise, don't need them). I love it! Of course, I am not so worried about temps, since they are running fine!
2Cents...Oh, and for a free OS, can't really ask for more!


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2017)

Arjai said:


> I have teamviewer running on three linux machines, well, two, now. Had one of them take a dump, *thinking HDD or memory*. Haven't had time to dig in to it. But, point is, Teamviewer works fine.


If it uses DDR3 and you need some let me know- think I have a 2GB stick of it around somewhere if you need it


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2017)

OH, "apt-get install Boinc Client Boinc Manager"

Sign in to root user, your password, type that...Boinc installed!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> If it uses DDR3 and you need some let me know- think I have a 2GB stick of it around somewhere if you need it


It will be next week before I do any testing. And yes it is DDR3. 
With the work schedule going haywire and carting my broken motorcycle back and forth and going to the Chiropractor, working with my Lawyer and insurance...Plus, BONUS TIME, doing it all at half speed and in pain.

So, I am feeling better, but still not 100%. Insurance check is in the mail, just enough to get another CB750C, with fewer miles on the engine but not as clean as mine. The shop needed it moved or would charge me $25 a day storage, because I want to swap some things from broken bike to new bike, It will have to wait until this winter, unless I decide to tackle them myself out on the sidewalk! We'll see how it goes. I will get the new one after Labor day, since the seller is in Colorado, until then.

Hopefully, my lawyer can conjure up some money from this guy or his insurance. I am not a lawyer guy, but, Dude should pay for what he did to me! It was more than just a Motorcycle, as any rider will tell you, and this pain...sucks! Thankfully, I am alive and suffered no broken bits! But, this pain. There are times I am talking with customers, at work, and I have to stop and figure out what I was saying! It literally clouds my mind, to a point where I forget what I am doing!

Fortunately, that has gone from very frequently, to once in a while. But even that is not ideal! What makes me really mad? At the scene, dude says_ I ran the light, and his was green! _Unbelievable. The traffic cam says otherwise. I wish I could get a hold of that video! Anyway, he hasn't a leg to stand on, if it ever goes to court. I have a witness statement, Traffic Camera and he was written a citation. 

OK, END RANT!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 31, 2017)

@peche ,@manofthem , you can install Linux, and the applications you need (at least the ones you'll need for what we're doing here) without ever using Terminal.  Software Manager in Mint, Software center in Ubuntu.





Edit: https://www.howtogeek.com/191245/beginner-geek-how-to-install-software-on-linux/


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @thebluebumblebee  I was gonna look that up when the maintenance guy showed up, fixing my refrigerator.

Anyway, I prefer the terminal. Not sure why.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> Ubuntu takes about 10-15 minutes to install from a flash drive.... including downloading and installing the BOINC Manager/getting it crunching


It is even faster if your motherboard supports installing from a usb 3.0 usb over a usb 3.0 port.

Just saying hi. I have not been watching my crunchers, so the fact that I still get stones is a good sign.


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2017)

Is there an internet issue or outage affecting US East Coast?

I'm having trouble accessing a lot of sites and my rigs are having trouble uploading/downloading work 

TPU seems ok though?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> Is there an internet issue or outage affecting US East Coast?
> 
> I'm having trouble accessing a lot of sites and my rigs are having trouble uploading/downloading work
> 
> TPU seems ok though?



Late to this but I can't say that I've had issues.  Granted I wasn't home to check my rigs and I used my phone all day 



thebluebumblebee said:


> @peche ,@manofthem , you can install Linux, and the applications you need (at least the ones you'll need for what we're doing here) without ever using Terminal.  Software Manager in Mint, Software center in Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks BBB, as always 



Nordic said:


> It is even faster if your motherboard supports installing from a usb 3.0 usb over a usb 3.0 port.
> 
> Just saying hi. I have not been watching my crunchers, so the fact that I still get stones is a good sign.



Hey man, good to see you around here


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Late to this but I can't say that I've had issues. Granted I wasn't home to check my rigs and I used my phone all day


It was a widespread outage with Frontier, seems ok now


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 2, 2017)

System now fully active. 24*7 crunching at 3.0 GHz.




Not overclocking as temps are little high; 77 Celsius at 3.8GHz.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks to @Norton for helping me install Ubuntu 16.04 on the e5 2683 system

Question though, how do I see the "advanced" BOINC view or is it not possible?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 6, 2017)

Trying to remember Ubuntu..... does something pop up if you move the mouse to the task bar, which is at the top?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2017)

It's on there...don't remember... Click and Right Click allover that thing until it pops up as an option...It's there.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks guys. I will take another look.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 6, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> which is at the top?


...of the screen


----------



## HammerON (Sep 6, 2017)

You are correct @thebluebumblebee !!!
I didn't notice at first as I was just looking at the small application's window and not the top of the desktop itself!


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Thanks to @Norton for helping me install Ubuntu 16.04 on the e5 2683 system



Nice!  Should be a pretty good bump up in ppd for that rig! 

Hope it was an easy process for you?

*EDIT- Really liking the ppd I'm getting out of my Ryzen 1600X!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2017)

Well guys, looks like we'll be getting some stormy weather this weekend.  I'll be shutting down the pcs Saturday, as we're going to be having some company over.  If things get crazy, I'll be moving my machines away from the windows too. 

Anyway, don't be alarmed if I drop off for a few days and/or if I dont log in.  I'm expecting power outages to hit us, unless the storm makes a big change.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Well guys, looks like we'll be getting some stormy weather this weekend.  I'll be shutting down the pcs Saturday, as we're going to be having some company over.  If things get crazy, I'll be moving my machines away from the windows too.
> 
> Anyway, don't be alarmed if I drop off for a few days and/or if I dont log in.  I'm expecting power outages to hit us, unless the storm makes a big change.


Stay safe bud- you, your family, and all of the other members down there (@Jstn7477 @Chicken Patty @BUCK NASTY and everyone else)!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2017)

Doing all I can.  If you'll see a Crystal Red C6 Corvette flying around your town, there's a good chance that was mine.  Feel free to take it for a spin lol.  I'll post around the forums as I get a chance.  We should be good another day or two before this thing starts to make landfall here.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2017)

Anybody not getting the new project, MIP?

I had one on each machine, the day it dropped, but none since.


----------



## infrared (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm getting a handful of MIP work units, but mostly SCC. It's odd that you aren't getting any , have you been through your project settings/device profiles on the WCG website?


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 11, 2017)

Full with MIP work units, but i am little confused.
With all MIP tasks by system temps at full loads are ~58c but with OpenZika system temps were ~80c. don't know whats happening.


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Full with MIP work units, but i am little confused.
> With all MIP tasks by system temps at full loads are ~58c but with OpenZika system temps were ~80c. don't know whats happening.


Do you have a full workload/all threads running?

Selecting MIP only might not be filling up your rig... if that's the case then try adding SCC work since they seem to work well together imo


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm trying to install or rather re-install boinc on my laptop and I keep getting this message that says it's looking for a resource on the network that isn't there.  I can provide more info if needed but I think this issue has come up before and I'm hoping someone can tell me what the problem is.  If not, I'll try to re-install again and make a note of exactly what it says and what it's looking for.  Thanks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2017)

infrared said:


> It's odd that you aren't getting any


IIRC, he's running i3's.  Its been my experience that slower systems, which aren't requesting new work all that often, can miss out on limited availability WU's.  On the other hand, fast systems requesting work more often can often grab more, which is how I got ~15K out of a 2600K.
@twilyth , that's not ringing a bell for me.


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> Do you have a full workload/all threads running?
> 
> Selecting MIP only might not be filling up your rig... if that's the case then try adding SCC work since they seem to work well together imo


Running 16 threads, all 100% at 3641 MHz. I have about 5 days of MIP work units in queue.
Changed the project to OpenZika and OET for the time being will change it back when MIP becomes more mature.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2017)

I got another MIP on one of the i3's, but nothing on my LappyTop, an i5. The i3's are running at 3GHz, or a little better, and the i5 lappytop maxes out at 2.1 using all cores.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2017)

My numbers a going to be a little bit off for the next day or two- the internet is down at my remote site so the 4P and the 980X can only be updated manually by using my phone as a WiFi hotspot.

Hopefully Frontier will be out to fix it tomorrow...

The rig I have running on the Kreij account is there also 

*EDIT- all fixed.* Frontier has a bad habit of fixing one thing and breaking something else when working on poles around here


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2017)

Anyone interested in a GPU for F@H?  Here's a nice price on a water cooled GTX 1070: MSI GTX 1070 Seahawk EK X, 2x Toshiba 960GB SSDs


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2017)

Spent a few hours last night swapping in my new Ryzen 1700X setup into my main PC case.. the insides of my Fortress FT-01 case was quite mess and I went through many rags and nearly 2 cans of air getting all of the crud out of the case ... still need to get a lot of stuff working again (TV tuner, fan controller, DVD player software, etc..) but now that it* IS* my main PC I can dedicate more time to it.

Also got my old setup back up and running outside of the case, going to switch that over to the test bench/open air case I picked up and probably get it back to crunching for awhile until I decide what I'm going to do with it (cruncher rig, server setup, sell it, or give it away)


----------



## T.R. (Sep 19, 2017)

> If you want CPU temperature monitoring to work under Linux for your Ryzen / Threadripper / EPYC processor(s), it's working on _hwmon-next_.


http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Zen-Temps-Hwmon-Next


----------



## infrared (Sep 23, 2017)

Ugh, having a fight with one of the 1800X rigs, I'd tried running only MIP on everything, but the two 1800x/linux machines fell flat on their faces, the 6700k/win7 was finishing a MIP work unit in <1hr, the AMD systems for some reason were taking 8+hrs per task. I changed my preferences on the WCG website so now I should only be getting SCC work units, and the 6700k + 1 of the 1800X machines are back in the game, but for some reason one machine is being stubborn and only downloading MIP units. I tried clicking 'options - Read config files' which should have told it to get SCC only. As soon as I let it download more work it was all MIP  Any ideas?

I've been meaning to install a newer distro so I have temperature monitoring working, maybe I should use this as an excuse to do that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2017)

infrared said:


> I tried clicking 'options - Read config files' which should have told it to get SCC only. As soon as I let it download more work it was all MIP  Any ideas?


I don't know what you're doing there.  Is it possible to control what project(s) a client gets at the client level?  I thought you had to go to settings on the WCG website and set up profiles in order to specify projects for specific clients? (I won't have time to look into this today)


----------



## infrared (Sep 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't know what you're doing there.  Is it possible to control what project(s) a client gets at the client level?  I thought you had to go to settings on the WCG website and set up profiles in order to specify projects for specific clients? (I won't have time to look into this today)


Yeah, that's what I'm doing, and it's working for all the other machines, just 1 seems to have gone rogue and isn't cooperating lol. Cheers


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2017)

infrared said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm doing, and it's working for all the other machines, just 1 seems to have gone rogue and isn't cooperating lol. Cheers



You may have to delete the project in the BOINC manager and reattach to the project. This will dump any current work and get you new wu's


----------



## infrared (Sep 23, 2017)

Norton said:


> You may have to delete the project in the BOINC manager and reattach to the project. This will dump any current work and get you new wu's


Legend! That sorted it  I was trying the reset project button which half worked, got rid of the MIP stuff in the queue, but just downloaded more the moment i let it get new tasks. Cheers!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2017)

FYI - you can create up to 4 client profiles and specify the projects you'll accept for each one.  I forget what they're called.  I think you've got work, home, school and I guess default.


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2017)

Back up and running


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2017)

Bow said:


> Back up and running



Pics?

Join the club here too:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ryzen-owners-zen-garden.231658/


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 25, 2017)

Finally got my lazy butt to look at my virtual server setup after a power outage. Xenserver does not like being abruptly shut down. Luckily that server has an iDRAC, so I didn't have to physically troubleshoot it . A graceful reboot got it. My ppd should be back up to normal levels today.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2017)

Woke up today to the BIOS screen. Not sure why this happens, maybe once a month, maybe less, I get this.

I simply restore "Optimized Settings" and then it will post. I just looked through Device Results at WCG and I can see exactly when it happens. But there is nothing conclusive, just that it happens.

I am not too worried about it, like I was when it first happened! The other issue I am having, occasionally, is a BSOD that makes no sense. I wrote it down, somewhere, and then googled it. Got 100's of hits but no answers. Next time it hits I will post it (something doesn't "equal" something, or other).

Anyway, up and running again.

One of these days, I am going to get to the Tech Discount store, where I got the OPTIPLEX i5. I bought an i7-3770 for it and somehow I killed something, probably the hard drive, taking it all apart. I am going to have them figure it out and install it. I think I may have to invest in a static bracelet of some sort. This happen recently on another build I was toying with. I have been told I am "Live Wire", in the past. I guess I am still too "Live" for the inside of my boxes!

I say "one of these days," because I have no idea when I will have another day off. Could be a couple weeks out! The crew at work has been depleted and there is not a line of people trying to get in. Jiffy Lube pays minimum wage, to start, and has few chances for increases. Heartland Oil is a VERY Profitable company that does nothing but count the money. Rather than investing it in the stores, they could spend a little, and gain a lot. But, I don't see that ever happening!

OK, I will stop boring you with my little issues and go along my way.

Take Care, everybody!



P.S. BTW you will know when I get the i7 back. I will go from 12 threads to 20. With 16 of them running over 3GHz, my LappyTop tops out at 2.1 on full load. I might see the bottom of the TOP 20!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 27, 2017)

System is down and will not be active for at least 7-8 days, as i am out and it got shutdown due to power outage.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 1, 2017)

It's been a while but I've finally gotten around to getting my Ryzen 7 1700 upgrade for my main rig. Going to swap the parts into it tomorrow hopefully. Along with a fresh install of win 8.1.

Should be able to get WCG back up and running with double the output.


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 1, 2017)

System up. 
but 1 more hdd stopped working. 
will look into it when I get home next monday.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2017)

I am not positive, yet, that I fixed my BSOD issues but, so far, so good.

Sunday, I dove into the "IRQL not less or equal..." pit. I focused on the NETIO.SYS angle, this time, and discovered that ZoneAlarm may have been contributing to the problem. Turned it off for now.

I then, also, was having problems with RealTemp GT. Something to do with WinRing0.dll.

That's when I came here to find answers. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/repair-windows-7-8-10.228822/

Thanks, @Kursah for taking the time to build that post. Very basic stuff but, I don't use these tools often enough to remember them well. Having this resource is awesome. TPU proves invaluable, AGAIN!!


So, a SFC here and a DISM there, plus about 40 minutes watching a small number grow to 100%, fixed.

I hope. I have yet to reload RealTemp. I'll be back to bore you some more, with that experiment!

RealTemp is fine. Running as I type. I am happy as a clam.


----------



## Irony (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello ladies and gents, I've been gone a minute. Just checked, 2 years and 3 months since my last post, good lord. Been busy as heck, moved a couple times, unemployed for a few months, the usual. I mean all i really ask is a job that doesn't cost me money, apparentlythose are hard to come by. But I'm back and I'm ready to rock and roll, have to read up on what's going on these days. Also, This new Tpu app is neat. 

Im thinking a ryzen build might be in my near future, does anybody have any crunching experience yet with one?


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 3, 2017)

Irony said:


> Hello ladies and gents, I've been gone a minute. Just checked, 2 years and 3 months since my last post, good lord. Been busy as heck, moved a couple times, unemployed for a few months, the usual. I mean all i really ask is a job that doesn't cost me money, apparentlythose are hard to come by. But I'm back and I'm ready to rock and roll, have to read up on what's going on these days. Also, This new Tpu app is neat.
> 
> Im thinking a ryzen build might be in my near future, does anybody have any crunching experience yet with one?


Welcome back.
As for the ryzen build for crunching, loving it. really good crunching numbers for my moderate oc 1700.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 3, 2017)

Irony said:


> Im thinking a ryzen build might be in my near future, does anybody have any crunching experience yet with one?


They seem to be the cat's meow at this time.  Norton has a couple, and is tickled with his 1600X on Linux: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=4052433

BTW, Cannon Lake comes out Thursday.  I expect some price changes after that, although we've seen some drops already.


----------



## infrared (Oct 3, 2017)

Irony said:


> Hello ladies and gents, I've been gone a minute. Just checked, 2 years and 3 months since my last post, good lord. Been busy as heck, moved a couple times, unemployed for a few months, the usual. I mean all i really ask is a job that doesn't cost me money, apparentlythose are hard to come by. But I'm back and I'm ready to rock and roll, have to read up on what's going on these days. Also, This new Tpu app is neat.
> 
> Im thinking a ryzen build might be in my near future, does anybody have any crunching experience yet with one?


Welcome back!  Glad things are starting to settle down (hopefully anyway). 

I've got a couple of 1800x's crunching (linux mint). One at 4.0ghz which is getting 26k pdd and one at 3.8ghz which is doing 23ppd, both on the Smash childhood cancer project. Ryzen's really kick ass for this kind of work!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2017)

Walmart's selling the 1800X for $400 and the 1700X for $300!

Edit: Basically, Newegg and Amazon are selling them for that as well.


----------



## Bow (Oct 9, 2017)

Selling off my old PC. Will do really good pricing for Cruncher, or $350.00 for it all
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pc-part-out-sale.237471/


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, I had a moment, waning fast, and check my computers. Seems I feel off my pace a bit, not sure why my average took such a hit, no matter. So I checked my other two, via teamviewer, and to my surprise... I have 6 MIPs in the queue! 2 per computer. That is by far the largest amount I have had of them. 3 was my previous high. I hope this means they are opening the gates and I will be getting more!! 

 Gotta run, need to go to school and get things set up for the Spring semester!! Also, need to spend some time in Finance, my Motorcycle accident has thrown a wrench in my school loans...time to remove the wrench!!


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 10, 2017)

Got the rig up and running a little while ago. The 1700 @ 3.8GHz really makes short work of MIP's, 16 roughly every 1Hr 15Min's.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2017)

Just to let everyone know, my numbers will be dropping waaaaaaaaaay off over the next few days for a couple of reasons. 

First reason is that I'll be gone for a week up in the mountains Elk hunting, so will be shutting a couple of the systems down during that period.

Second reason, I'll be tearing my system down to put it together in a Corsair air 540 with dual radiators to FINALLY get the amazing dual water cooled video cards that I got some time ago, thanks to our own awesome capt'n @Norton !!!!! 

That will probably be next weekend when I get the system all put together and updated.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2017)

How has it over here?


----------



## Irony (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey guys, maybe you can help me out. I've got a new problem, since about 4 days ago when crunching overnight it locks up, when I get up in the morning every morning it's just black screen, and water temp is dropped off down to about idle. Have to reboot to fix it. Which is an annoyance, but I'm leaving for a few days and if it's gonna be doing this trick I won't be able to leave it running. Has anybody got any ideas?

It's a custom loop, stays low to mid 40s crunching, water temp about 33-34c usually under full load, so I doubt it's temps. Was at 4.2ghz, dropped back to stock, 4.0, tried bumping volts a bit, no change whatsoever. I checked the BOINC logs, and everyday for the past 3 days that the log shows, the last activity is at 23:xx, just before midnight every night. Midnight on Friday the 13th... coincidence? hahaha. But the annoying thing is, it will run just fine all day, sometimes 12-16 hours that I'm not there to babysit it, but every night it locks up.

I'll leave this here.


Spoiler: BOINC Log



13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

cc_config.xml not found - using defaults
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Starting BOINC client version 7.8.2 for windows_x86_64
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Libraries: libcurl/7.47.1 OpenSSL/1.0.2g zlib/1.2.8
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Data directory: E:\ProgramData\BOINC
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Running under account Irony
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 3.5, 3072MB, 2899MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 3072MB, 2899MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Host name: Irony-PC
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Processor: 8 AuthenticAMD AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor [Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0]
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 htt pni ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes f16c syscall nx lm avx svm sse4a osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 tce tbm topx page1gb rdtscp bmi1
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Ultimate x64 Edition, Service Pack 1, (06.01.7601.00)
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Memory: 15.92 GB physical, 21.12 GB virtual
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Disk: 931.51 GB total, 93.52 GB free
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59

Local time is UTC -5 hours
13-Oct-2017 08:33:59 [World Community Grid] URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2481704; resource share 100
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00 [World Community Grid] General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 06-Oct-2017 18:14:51)
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00 [World Community Grid] Host location: none
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00 [World Community Grid] General prefs: using your defaults
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00

Reading preferences override file
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00

Preferences:
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00

max memory usage when active: 12223.30 MB
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00

max memory usage when idle: 14667.96 MB
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00

max disk usage: 10.00 GB
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00

suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 15%
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00

(to change preferences, visit a project web site or select Preferences in the Manager)
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00 Initialization completed
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00 [World Community Grid] Reporting 6 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 08:34:00 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 08:34:01 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137133_4058_2_r876343830_0
13-Oct-2017 08:34:01 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_3467_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 08:34:01 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_3223_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 08:34:01 [World Community Grid] Output file MCM1_0137135_3223_1_r1911127203_0 for task MCM1_0137135_3223_1 absent
13-Oct-2017 08:34:01 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137135_5794_0
13-Oct-2017 08:34:02 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001209_Bct-E_9460_2
13-Oct-2017 08:34:03 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 08:34:04 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137135_3467_1_r1489683001_0
13-Oct-2017 08:34:05 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137135_3467_1_r1489683001_0
13-Oct-2017 08:34:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0136967_7103_MCM1_0136967_7103.txt
13-Oct-2017 08:34:06 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137133_4058_2_r876343830_0
13-Oct-2017 08:34:06 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0136967_7103_MCM1_0136967_7103.txt
13-Oct-2017 08:34:06 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137163_4077_3
13-Oct-2017 08:59:56 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_5644_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 08:59:58 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137135_5644_1_r1059255109_0
13-Oct-2017 09:00:03 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137135_5644_1_r1059255109_0
13-Oct-2017 09:34:33 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 09:34:33 [World Community Grid] Reporting 4 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 09:34:33 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 09:34:36 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 2 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 09:34:38 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137175_7992_MCM1_0137175_7992.txt
13-Oct-2017 09:34:38 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137177_0511_MCM1_0137177_0511.txt
13-Oct-2017 09:34:40 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137175_7992_MCM1_0137175_7992.txt
13-Oct-2017 09:34:40 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137177_0511_MCM1_0137177_0511.txt
13-Oct-2017 10:52:41 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001209_Bct-E_9460_2 finished
13-Oct-2017 10:52:41 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137136_9203_1
13-Oct-2017 10:52:43 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001209_Bct-E_9460_2_r1186092354_0
13-Oct-2017 10:52:46 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001209_Bct-E_9460_2_r1186092354_0
13-Oct-2017 11:53:41 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 11:53:41 [World Community Grid] Reporting 1 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 11:53:41 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 11:53:44 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 5 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 11:53:46 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137180_5365_MCM1_0137180_5365.txt
13-Oct-2017 11:53:46 [World Community Grid] Started download of dbf961a7397ede59a6cc59781f712200.job
13-Oct-2017 11:53:48 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137180_5365_MCM1_0137180_5365.txt
13-Oct-2017 11:53:48 [World Community Grid] Finished download of dbf961a7397ede59a6cc59781f712200.job
13-Oct-2017 11:53:48 [World Community Grid] Started download of 4a0d1a5db5741a78958f95a18115b3d6.zip
13-Oct-2017 11:53:48 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137180_5630_MCM1_0137180_5630.txt
13-Oct-2017 11:53:50 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 4a0d1a5db5741a78958f95a18115b3d6.zip
13-Oct-2017 11:53:50 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137180_5630_MCM1_0137180_5630.txt
13-Oct-2017 11:53:50 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137180_0696_MCM1_0137180_0696.txt
13-Oct-2017 11:53:50 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137180_0704_MCM1_0137180_0704.txt
13-Oct-2017 11:53:51 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137180_0696_MCM1_0137180_0696.txt
13-Oct-2017 11:53:51 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137180_0704_MCM1_0137180_0704.txt
13-Oct-2017 12:02:56 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_3494_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 12:02:56 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137136_9157_1
13-Oct-2017 12:02:58 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137135_3494_1_r884610792_0
13-Oct-2017 12:03:03 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137135_3494_1_r884610792_0
13-Oct-2017 12:22:56 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_3485_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 12:22:56 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0700_1
13-Oct-2017 12:22:58 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137135_3485_1_r1471334585_0
13-Oct-2017 12:23:03 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137135_3485_1_r1471334585_0
13-Oct-2017 12:38:36 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_5859_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 12:38:36 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4676_2
13-Oct-2017 12:38:38 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137135_5859_1_r1091283311_0
13-Oct-2017 12:38:41 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137135_5859_1_r1091283311_0
13-Oct-2017 12:46:06 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_3172_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 12:46:06 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_3980_1
13-Oct-2017 12:46:08 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137135_3172_1_r2139709577_0
13-Oct-2017 12:46:14 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137135_3172_1_r2139709577_0
13-Oct-2017 12:54:24 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 12:54:24 [World Community Grid] Reporting 5 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 12:54:24 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 12:54:28 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 12:54:30 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0136972_5102_MCM1_0136972_5102.txt
13-Oct-2017 12:54:30 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137181_4329_MCM1_0137181_4329.txt
13-Oct-2017 12:54:32 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0136972_5102_MCM1_0136972_5102.txt
13-Oct-2017 12:54:32 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137181_4329_MCM1_0137181_4329.txt
13-Oct-2017 12:54:32 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137166_7896_MCM1_0137166_7896.txt
13-Oct-2017 12:54:33 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137166_7896_MCM1_0137166_7896.txt
13-Oct-2017 12:55:10 [World Community Grid] project suspended by user
13-Oct-2017 13:50:37 [World Community Grid] project resumed by user
13-Oct-2017 13:51:13 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137163_4077_3 finished
13-Oct-2017 13:51:13 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0136972_5102_3
13-Oct-2017 13:51:16 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137163_4077_3_r343517566_0
13-Oct-2017 13:51:21 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137163_4077_3_r343517566_0
13-Oct-2017 13:53:11 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_5794_0 finished
13-Oct-2017 13:53:11 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137155_0477_2
13-Oct-2017 13:53:13 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137135_5794_0_r1048836700_0
13-Oct-2017 13:53:16 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137135_5794_0_r1048836700_0
13-Oct-2017 13:53:39 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137135_3419_0 finished
13-Oct-2017 13:53:39 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137155_1077_2
13-Oct-2017 13:53:42 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137135_3419_0_r470384288_0
13-Oct-2017 13:53:46 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137135_3419_0_r470384288_0
13-Oct-2017 14:10:05 [World Community Grid] project suspended by user
13-Oct-2017 15:25:25 [World Community Grid] project resumed by user
13-Oct-2017 15:25:28 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 15:25:28 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 15:25:28 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 15:25:30 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 15:25:32 [World Community Grid] Started download of 58a7aaae83d360fd7a1db5835eb0cb60.job
13-Oct-2017 15:25:32 [World Community Grid] Started download of 32081c436c45a6515aff657c1fbdec79.zip
13-Oct-2017 15:25:35 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 58a7aaae83d360fd7a1db5835eb0cb60.job
13-Oct-2017 15:25:35 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 32081c436c45a6515aff657c1fbdec79.zip
13-Oct-2017 15:25:35 [World Community Grid] Started download of 6bd9d6e35e531ce68abd5bc293a858a3.job
13-Oct-2017 15:25:35 [World Community Grid] Started download of 36e0fdf9ce87c7e5e4c05bceca3e0fdd.zip
13-Oct-2017 15:25:36 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 6bd9d6e35e531ce68abd5bc293a858a3.job
13-Oct-2017 15:25:36 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 36e0fdf9ce87c7e5e4c05bceca3e0fdd.zip
13-Oct-2017 15:25:36 [World Community Grid] Started download of 515faaa9f7e351d4ff5c3a8c7bd937b3.job
13-Oct-2017 15:25:36 [World Community Grid] Started download of 4e88b210ff29ff77dda713221da39b70.zip
13-Oct-2017 15:25:37 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 515faaa9f7e351d4ff5c3a8c7bd937b3.job
13-Oct-2017 15:25:37 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 4e88b210ff29ff77dda713221da39b70.zip
13-Oct-2017 17:11:29 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0700_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 17:11:29 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137155_3816_2
13-Oct-2017 17:11:32 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0700_1_r1905369863_0
13-Oct-2017 17:11:37 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0700_1_r1905369863_0
13-Oct-2017 17:24:49 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137136_9203_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 17:24:49 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_3665_1
13-Oct-2017 17:24:51 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137136_9203_1_r313090484_0
13-Oct-2017 17:24:54 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137136_9203_1_r313090484_0
13-Oct-2017 18:12:02 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 18:12:02 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 18:12:02 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 18:12:04 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 6 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 18:12:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of db92c8b405739a94533dee8e7f981fc3.job
13-Oct-2017 18:12:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of e1025900dac1127b37708967bf623cb5.zip
13-Oct-2017 18:12:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of db92c8b405739a94533dee8e7f981fc3.job
13-Oct-2017 18:12:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of e1025900dac1127b37708967bf623cb5.zip
13-Oct-2017 18:12:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137188_6401_MCM1_0137188_6401.txt
13-Oct-2017 18:12:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137188_6400_MCM1_0137188_6400.txt
13-Oct-2017 18:12:09 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137188_6401_MCM1_0137188_6401.txt
13-Oct-2017 18:12:09 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137188_6400_MCM1_0137188_6400.txt
13-Oct-2017 18:12:09 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137188_6391_MCM1_0137188_6391.txt
13-Oct-2017 18:12:09 [World Community Grid] Started download of 989a2fb7aed46779a0882e74d6bbf729.job
13-Oct-2017 18:12:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137188_6391_MCM1_0137188_6391.txt
13-Oct-2017 18:12:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 989a2fb7aed46779a0882e74d6bbf729.job
13-Oct-2017 18:12:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of 7e7575365c91a433ff2733e2241a9213.zip
13-Oct-2017 18:12:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137188_6019_MCM1_0137188_6019.txt
13-Oct-2017 18:12:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 7e7575365c91a433ff2733e2241a9213.zip
13-Oct-2017 18:12:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137188_6019_MCM1_0137188_6019.txt
13-Oct-2017 18:36:12 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137136_9157_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 18:36:12 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4070_1
13-Oct-2017 18:36:15 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137136_9157_1_r608504759_0
13-Oct-2017 18:36:20 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137136_9157_1_r608504759_0
13-Oct-2017 19:10:25 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4676_2 finished
13-Oct-2017 19:10:25 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4381_1
13-Oct-2017 19:10:27 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4676_2_r1241057935_0
13-Oct-2017 19:10:32 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4676_2_r1241057935_0
13-Oct-2017 19:15:58 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_3980_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 19:15:58 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4378_1
13-Oct-2017 19:16:00 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_3980_1_r927040629_0
13-Oct-2017 19:16:03 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_3980_1_r927040629_0
13-Oct-2017 19:30:15 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137155_0477_2 finished
13-Oct-2017 19:30:15 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4288_0
13-Oct-2017 19:30:17 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137155_0477_2_r1923898605_0
13-Oct-2017 19:30:21 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137155_0477_2_r1923898605_0
13-Oct-2017 19:30:34 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137155_1077_2 finished
13-Oct-2017 19:30:34 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4355_0
13-Oct-2017 19:30:36 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137155_1077_2_r467420461_0
13-Oct-2017 19:30:40 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137155_1077_2_r467420461_0
13-Oct-2017 19:36:43 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 19:36:43 [World Community Grid] Reporting 5 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 19:36:43 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 19:36:45 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 5 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 19:36:47 [World Community Grid] Started download of ff6e4c3147352f35c786fbdd40786aad.job
13-Oct-2017 19:36:47 [World Community Grid] Started download of cbcd2b2075d7d0aac7bd6f712932124d.zip
13-Oct-2017 19:36:49 [World Community Grid] Finished download of ff6e4c3147352f35c786fbdd40786aad.job
13-Oct-2017 19:36:49 [World Community Grid] Finished download of cbcd2b2075d7d0aac7bd6f712932124d.zip
13-Oct-2017 19:36:49 [World Community Grid] Started download of 44e623ae8533b527ddb6b4950be8fb3f.pdbqt
13-Oct-2017 19:36:49 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.1
13-Oct-2017 19:36:51 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 44e623ae8533b527ddb6b4950be8fb3f.pdbqt
13-Oct-2017 19:36:51 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.2
13-Oct-2017 19:36:55 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.1
13-Oct-2017 19:36:55 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.flags
13-Oct-2017 19:36:56 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.flags
13-Oct-2017 19:36:56 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.fasta
13-Oct-2017 19:36:57 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.fasta
13-Oct-2017 19:36:57 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.psipred_ss2
13-Oct-2017 19:36:58 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.psipred_ss2
13-Oct-2017 19:36:58 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.cst
13-Oct-2017 19:36:59 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.cst
13-Oct-2017 19:36:59 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137190_0634_MCM1_0137190_0634.txt
13-Oct-2017 19:37:00 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137190_0634_MCM1_0137190_0634.txt
13-Oct-2017 19:37:00 [World Community Grid] Started download of b0d785614d0de07cb4ad97a07e43b83c.job
13-Oct-2017 19:37:02 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003136.2
13-Oct-2017 19:37:02 [World Community Grid] Finished download of b0d785614d0de07cb4ad97a07e43b83c.job
13-Oct-2017 19:37:02 [World Community Grid] Started download of 59a99df9d39deff3cd8ef12493ce67b4.zip
13-Oct-2017 19:37:02 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137190_0335_MCM1_0137190_0335.txt
13-Oct-2017 19:37:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 59a99df9d39deff3cd8ef12493ce67b4.zip
13-Oct-2017 19:37:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137190_0335_MCM1_0137190_0335.txt
13-Oct-2017 20:55:29 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0136972_5102_3 finished
13-Oct-2017 20:55:29 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137153_7067_2
13-Oct-2017 20:55:31 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0136972_5102_3_r1897233233_0
13-Oct-2017 20:55:37 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0136972_5102_3_r1897233233_0
13-Oct-2017 21:34:15 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137155_3816_2 finished
13-Oct-2017 21:34:15 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_3950_1
13-Oct-2017 21:34:17 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137155_3816_2_r1810796845_0
13-Oct-2017 21:34:22 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137155_3816_2_r1810796845_0
13-Oct-2017 21:44:41 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_3665_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 21:44:41 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4236_1
13-Oct-2017 21:44:43 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_3665_1_r1978873050_0
13-Oct-2017 21:44:48 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_3665_1_r1978873050_0
13-Oct-2017 21:55:51 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 21:55:51 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 21:55:51 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 21:55:53 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 6 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 21:55:55 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137193_3332_MCM1_0137193_3332.txt
13-Oct-2017 21:55:55 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137193_3013_MCM1_0137193_3013.txt
13-Oct-2017 21:55:57 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137193_3332_MCM1_0137193_3332.txt
13-Oct-2017 21:55:57 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137193_3013_MCM1_0137193_3013.txt
13-Oct-2017 21:55:57 [World Community Grid] Started download of ffe345bddf59f385efccc22ea838005d.job
13-Oct-2017 21:55:57 [World Community Grid] Started download of c94882e3d613d5836ca824e87729ab1b.zip
13-Oct-2017 21:55:58 [World Community Grid] Finished download of ffe345bddf59f385efccc22ea838005d.job
13-Oct-2017 21:55:58 [World Community Grid] Finished download of c94882e3d613d5836ca824e87729ab1b.zip
13-Oct-2017 21:55:58 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.1
13-Oct-2017 21:55:58 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.2
13-Oct-2017 21:56:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.2
13-Oct-2017 21:56:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.flags
13-Oct-2017 21:56:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.flags
13-Oct-2017 21:56:11 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.fasta
13-Oct-2017 21:56:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.1
13-Oct-2017 21:56:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.fasta
13-Oct-2017 21:56:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.psipred_ss2
13-Oct-2017 21:56:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.cst
13-Oct-2017 21:56:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.psipred_ss2
13-Oct-2017 21:56:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003157.cst
13-Oct-2017 21:56:13 [World Community Grid] Started download of 73fb5f2c06e061b677e3f46b18d352fb.job
13-Oct-2017 21:56:13 [World Community Grid] Started download of 5786f66cacec2b67ee6142d633616db3.zip
13-Oct-2017 21:56:14 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 73fb5f2c06e061b677e3f46b18d352fb.job
13-Oct-2017 21:56:14 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 5786f66cacec2b67ee6142d633616db3.zip
13-Oct-2017 21:56:14 [World Community Grid] Started download of SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_2068_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
13-Oct-2017 21:56:14 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137193_3253_MCM1_0137193_3253.txt
13-Oct-2017 21:56:16 [World Community Grid] Finished download of SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_2068_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
13-Oct-2017 21:56:16 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137193_3253_MCM1_0137193_3253.txt
13-Oct-2017 22:56:44 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4070_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 22:56:44 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4289_0
13-Oct-2017 22:56:46 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4070_1_r346376919_0
13-Oct-2017 22:56:51 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4070_1_r346376919_0
13-Oct-2017 23:38:49 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4381_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 23:38:49 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0721_1
13-Oct-2017 23:38:51 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4381_1_r283155521_0
13-Oct-2017 23:38:54 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4381_1_r283155521_0
13-Oct-2017 23:40:26 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4378_1 finished
13-Oct-2017 23:40:26 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0720_1
13-Oct-2017 23:40:28 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4378_1_r469400673_0
13-Oct-2017 23:40:32 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4378_1_r469400673_0
13-Oct-2017 23:52:41 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4288_0 finished
13-Oct-2017 23:52:41 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0722_1
13-Oct-2017 23:52:44 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4288_0_r1054667085_0
13-Oct-2017 23:52:48 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4288_0_r1054667085_0
13-Oct-2017 23:54:26 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4355_0 finished
13-Oct-2017 23:54:26 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4200_0
13-Oct-2017 23:54:29 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4355_0_r472206878_0
13-Oct-2017 23:54:33 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4355_0_r472206878_0
13-Oct-2017 23:57:36 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
13-Oct-2017 23:57:36 [World Community Grid] Reporting 5 completed tasks
13-Oct-2017 23:57:36 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
13-Oct-2017 23:57:38 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 5 new tasks
13-Oct-2017 23:57:40 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137195_5525_MCM1_0137195_5525.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:40 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137195_5836_MCM1_0137195_5836.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:42 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137195_5525_MCM1_0137195_5525.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:42 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137195_5836_MCM1_0137195_5836.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:42 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137195_5434_MCM1_0137195_5434.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:42 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137195_5827_MCM1_0137195_5827.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:43 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137195_5434_MCM1_0137195_5434.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:43 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137195_5827_MCM1_0137195_5827.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:43 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137195_5661_MCM1_0137195_5661.txt
13-Oct-2017 23:57:44 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137195_5661_MCM1_0137195_5661.txt
14-Oct-2017 01:18:23 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137153_7067_2 finished
14-Oct-2017 01:18:23 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0719_1
14-Oct-2017 01:18:25 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137153_7067_2_r695852453_0
14-Oct-2017 01:18:29 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137153_7067_2_r695852453_0
14-Oct-2017 02:00:01 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_3950_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 02:00:01 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_5747_2
14-Oct-2017 02:00:04 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_3950_1_r1336596964_0
14-Oct-2017 02:00:08 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_3950_1_r1336596964_0
14-Oct-2017 02:07:19 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4236_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 02:07:19 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_2518_1
14-Oct-2017 02:07:22 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4236_1_r1490358776_0
14-Oct-2017 02:07:25 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4236_1_r1490358776_0
14-Oct-2017 02:14:32 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0720_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 02:14:32 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137157_6080_2
14-Oct-2017 02:14:35 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0720_1_r520266143_0
14-Oct-2017 02:14:38 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0720_1_r520266143_0
14-Oct-2017 02:14:43 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0721_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 02:14:43 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137156_4678_2
14-Oct-2017 02:14:45 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0721_1_r1616044270_0
14-Oct-2017 02:14:49 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0721_1_r1616044270_0
14-Oct-2017 08:51:40

cc_config.xml not found - using defaults
14-Oct-2017 08:51:40

Starting BOINC client version 7.8.2 for windows_x86_64
14-Oct-2017 08:51:40

log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
14-Oct-2017 08:51:40

Libraries: libcurl/7.47.1 OpenSSL/1.0.2g zlib/1.2.8
14-Oct-2017 08:51:40

Data directory: E:\ProgramData\BOINC
14-Oct-2017 08:51:40

Running under account Irony
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 3.5, 3072MB, 2902MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 3072MB, 2902MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

Host name: Irony-PC
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

Processor: 8 AuthenticAMD AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor [Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0]
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 htt pni ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes f16c syscall nx lm avx svm sse4a osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 tce tbm topx page1gb rdtscp bmi1
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Ultimate x64 Edition, Service Pack 1, (06.01.7601.00)
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

Memory: 15.92 GB physical, 22.67 GB virtual
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

Disk: 931.51 GB total, 93.49 GB free
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

Local time is UTC -5 hours
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41 [World Community Grid] URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2481704; resource share 100
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41 [World Community Grid] General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 06-Oct-2017 18:14:51)
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41 [World Community Grid] Host location: none
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41 [World Community Grid] General prefs: using your defaults
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

Reading preferences override file
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

Preferences:
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

max memory usage when active: 12223.30 MB
14-Oct-2017 08:51:41

max memory usage when idle: 14667.96 MB
14-Oct-2017 08:51:42

max disk usage: 10.00 GB
14-Oct-2017 08:51:42

suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 15%
14-Oct-2017 08:51:42

(to change preferences, visit a project web site or select Preferences in the Manager)
14-Oct-2017 08:51:43 Initialization completed
14-Oct-2017 08:51:43 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 08:51:43 [World Community Grid] Reporting 5 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 08:51:43 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
14-Oct-2017 08:51:49 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 13 new tasks
14-Oct-2017 08:51:51 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.1
14-Oct-2017 08:51:51 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.2
14-Oct-2017 08:51:59 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.1
14-Oct-2017 08:51:59 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.flags
14-Oct-2017 08:52:00 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.flags
14-Oct-2017 08:52:00 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.fasta
14-Oct-2017 08:52:01 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.fasta
14-Oct-2017 08:52:01 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.psipred_ss2
14-Oct-2017 08:52:02 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.psipred_ss2
14-Oct-2017 08:52:02 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.cst
14-Oct-2017 08:52:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.2
14-Oct-2017 08:52:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003262.cst
14-Oct-2017 08:52:03 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137207_2038_MCM1_0137207_2038.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:03 [World Community Grid] Started download of c941ead007b87efe2f4badca3cfb7839.job
14-Oct-2017 08:52:05 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137207_2038_MCM1_0137207_2038.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:05 [World Community Grid] Finished download of c941ead007b87efe2f4badca3cfb7839.job
14-Oct-2017 08:52:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of 7281baffa5ea6a65edd17013a4924e0e.zip
14-Oct-2017 08:52:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137207_1928_MCM1_0137207_1928.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:06 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 7281baffa5ea6a65edd17013a4924e0e.zip
14-Oct-2017 08:52:06 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137207_1928_MCM1_0137207_1928.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137207_3418_MCM1_0137207_3418.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137207_2055_MCM1_0137207_2055.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:07 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137207_3418_MCM1_0137207_3418.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:07 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137207_2055_MCM1_0137207_2055.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:07 [World Community Grid] Started download of 90c5571b8d41631fdfa6738d8b556ee6.job
14-Oct-2017 08:52:07 [World Community Grid] Started download of ebf6f42a94e5255bfc67df1215e728be.zip
14-Oct-2017 08:52:09 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 90c5571b8d41631fdfa6738d8b556ee6.job
14-Oct-2017 08:52:09 [World Community Grid] Finished download of ebf6f42a94e5255bfc67df1215e728be.zip
14-Oct-2017 08:52:09 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137207_2054_MCM1_0137207_2054.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:09 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137207_2584_MCM1_0137207_2584.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137207_2054_MCM1_0137207_2054.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137207_2584_MCM1_0137207_2584.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of 973a53dd49588f754982b38537919b9c.job
14-Oct-2017 08:52:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of f1c71b20bd27c57db0517914073ac49b.zip
14-Oct-2017 08:52:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 973a53dd49588f754982b38537919b9c.job
14-Oct-2017 08:52:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of f1c71b20bd27c57db0517914073ac49b.zip
14-Oct-2017 08:52:11 [World Community Grid] Started download of SCC1_0001222_Bct-E_3118_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:11 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137207_3390_MCM1_0137207_3390.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of SCC1_0001222_Bct-E_3118_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137207_3390_MCM1_0137207_3390.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137207_3477_MCM1_0137207_3477.txt
14-Oct-2017 08:52:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137207_3477_MCM1_0137207_3477.txt
14-Oct-2017 09:04:00 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0722_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 09:04:00 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137157_6145_2
14-Oct-2017 09:04:02 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0722_1_r1895169860_0
14-Oct-2017 09:04:08 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0722_1_r1895169860_0
14-Oct-2017 09:59:29 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4289_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 09:59:29 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001191_Bct-E_18913_1
14-Oct-2017 09:59:31 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4289_0_r1622191237_0
14-Oct-2017 09:59:36 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4289_0_r1622191237_0
14-Oct-2017 10:04:42 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 10:04:42 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 10:04:42 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
14-Oct-2017 10:04:44 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
14-Oct-2017 10:29:49 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0719_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 10:29:49 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137159_2459_1
14-Oct-2017 10:29:51 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0719_1_r1438079670_0
14-Oct-2017 10:29:56 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283578_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0719_1_r1438079670_0
14-Oct-2017 10:48:16 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4200_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 10:48:16 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283599_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0416_0
14-Oct-2017 10:48:18 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4200_0_r774781265_0
14-Oct-2017 10:48:23 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4200_0_r774781265_0
14-Oct-2017 10:58:34 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001191_Bct-E_18913_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 10:58:34 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137163_6456_1
14-Oct-2017 10:58:36 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001191_Bct-E_18913_1_r197140336_0
14-Oct-2017 10:58:38 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001191_Bct-E_18913_1_r197140336_0
14-Oct-2017 11:30:13 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 11:30:13 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 11:30:13 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
14-Oct-2017 11:30:15 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
14-Oct-2017 12:27:58 [World Community Grid] project suspended by user
14-Oct-2017 12:34:07 [World Community Grid] project resumed by user
14-Oct-2017 12:56:40 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283599_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0416_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 12:56:40 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283637_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0747_0
14-Oct-2017 12:56:42 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283599_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0416_0_r1217096803_0
14-Oct-2017 12:56:47 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283599_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0416_0_r1217096803_0
14-Oct-2017 13:06:50 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_2518_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 13:06:50 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137163_6673_0
14-Oct-2017 13:06:52 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_2518_1_r415242208_0
14-Oct-2017 13:06:57 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_2518_1_r415242208_0
14-Oct-2017 13:09:07 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_5747_2 finished
14-Oct-2017 13:09:07 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137163_6856_1
14-Oct-2017 13:09:09 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_5747_2_r376116078_0
14-Oct-2017 13:09:15 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_5747_2_r376116078_0
14-Oct-2017 13:17:49 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137157_6080_2 finished
14-Oct-2017 13:17:49 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137163_6607_0
14-Oct-2017 13:17:51 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137157_6080_2_r849292894_0
14-Oct-2017 13:17:56 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137157_6080_2_r849292894_0
14-Oct-2017 13:22:01 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137156_4678_2 finished
14-Oct-2017 13:22:01 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137142_3225_3
14-Oct-2017 13:22:03 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137156_4678_2_r1404061939_0
14-Oct-2017 13:22:08 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137156_4678_2_r1404061939_0
14-Oct-2017 13:30:25 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137157_6145_2 finished
14-Oct-2017 13:30:26 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137163_3691_2
14-Oct-2017 13:30:28 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137157_6145_2_r252385046_0
14-Oct-2017 13:30:33 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137157_6145_2_r252385046_0
14-Oct-2017 13:57:00 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 13:57:00 [World Community Grid] Reporting 6 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 13:57:00 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
14-Oct-2017 13:57:03 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 6 new tasks
14-Oct-2017 13:57:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of 3af9a2548949aad4a33537c56908b36b.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of fac7100c7b8ef255218fa3ee8b9258af.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:07 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 3af9a2548949aad4a33537c56908b36b.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:07 [World Community Grid] Finished download of fac7100c7b8ef255218fa3ee8b9258af.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:07 [World Community Grid] Started download of f2ec3bdce2e30c5d3d8ef3dc72848f18.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:07 [World Community Grid] Started download of da123b24733da83693c00fc905c16a0d.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of f2ec3bdce2e30c5d3d8ef3dc72848f18.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of da123b24733da83693c00fc905c16a0d.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of 2aafcd692ffc6d79f484d9491f22b8e1.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of 21e5a923f7e7f557bb055bd125c381ef.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 2aafcd692ffc6d79f484d9491f22b8e1.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 21e5a923f7e7f557bb055bd125c381ef.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of 5a1ee91d9938d64d853a362ba98cd2f1.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of 42897eefb43eda7e133d8a5cb2b60ce7.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 5a1ee91d9938d64d853a362ba98cd2f1.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 42897eefb43eda7e133d8a5cb2b60ce7.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:11 [World Community Grid] Started download of 3b6647f2b941426dc19875decd664031.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:11 [World Community Grid] Started download of 6910963b3722a17486f56495b5ecc7e1.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 3b6647f2b941426dc19875decd664031.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 6910963b3722a17486f56495b5ecc7e1.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of eb55b06bfdf04f8080f9d7f64d8c78e4.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of 406221d8eb8d58c45b144f995a020bd8.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of eb55b06bfdf04f8080f9d7f64d8c78e4.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 406221d8eb8d58c45b144f995a020bd8.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:13 [World Community Grid] Started download of 013c2b3a0e97c7c46c45c7b1e49abace.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:13 [World Community Grid] Started download of 8f4456d28b173c6142126cde5e36b440.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:14 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 013c2b3a0e97c7c46c45c7b1e49abace.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:14 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 8f4456d28b173c6142126cde5e36b440.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:14 [World Community Grid] Started download of d23106086d20363a9fc86db81c39022b.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:14 [World Community Grid] Started download of 634e8a14c2d17129764322561c4dfe85.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:15 [World Community Grid] Finished download of d23106086d20363a9fc86db81c39022b.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:15 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 634e8a14c2d17129764322561c4dfe85.job
14-Oct-2017 13:57:15 [World Community Grid] Started download of 562d0c8daefe357522a8d185df298c76.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:15 [World Community Grid] Started download of ee3f6340bd5203432a607b236c5b0969.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 13:57:17 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 562d0c8daefe357522a8d185df298c76.zip
14-Oct-2017 13:57:17 [World Community Grid] Finished download of ee3f6340bd5203432a607b236c5b0969.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 14:54:55 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137159_2459_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 14:54:55 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137165_0365_1
14-Oct-2017 14:54:58 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137159_2459_1_r1574990602_0
14-Oct-2017 14:55:05 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137159_2459_1_r1574990602_0
14-Oct-2017 15:03:03 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283637_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0747_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 15:03:03 [World Community Grid] Starting task MIP1_00002859_1366_0
14-Oct-2017 15:03:05 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283637_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0747_0_r2146903824_0
14-Oct-2017 15:03:13 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283637_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0747_0_r2146903824_0
14-Oct-2017 15:24:19 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137163_6456_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 15:24:19 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137164_7343_0
14-Oct-2017 15:24:21 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137163_6456_1_r735027647_0
14-Oct-2017 15:24:26 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137163_6456_1_r735027647_0
14-Oct-2017 15:55:54 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 15:55:54 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 15:55:54 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
14-Oct-2017 15:55:59 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 5 new tasks
14-Oct-2017 15:56:01 [World Community Grid] Started download of 8d7789e34997033a74af1dbdfa729d02.job
14-Oct-2017 15:56:01 [World Community Grid] Started download of f8415485f491aad04526ec3787316f7b.zip
14-Oct-2017 15:56:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 8d7789e34997033a74af1dbdfa729d02.job
14-Oct-2017 15:56:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of f8415485f491aad04526ec3787316f7b.zip
14-Oct-2017 15:56:03 [World Community Grid] Started download of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_7784_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:03 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137216_1804_MCM1_0137216_1804.txt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:04 [World Community Grid] Finished download of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_7784_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:04 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137216_1804_MCM1_0137216_1804.txt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:04 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137216_3038_MCM1_0137216_3038.txt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:04 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137216_3145_MCM1_0137216_3145.txt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:05 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137216_3038_MCM1_0137216_3038.txt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:05 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137216_3145_MCM1_0137216_3145.txt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137216_2863_MCM1_0137216_2863.txt
14-Oct-2017 15:56:06 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137216_2863_MCM1_0137216_2863.txt
14-Oct-2017 17:13:55 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MIP1_00002859_1366_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 17:13:55 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283645_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0887_0
14-Oct-2017 17:13:58 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MIP1_00002859_1366_0_r724724321_0
14-Oct-2017 17:14:02 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MIP1_00002859_1366_0_r724724321_0
14-Oct-2017 17:26:28 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137163_6673_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 17:26:28 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001192_Bct-E_17562_0
14-Oct-2017 17:26:30 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137163_6673_0_r1864703112_0
14-Oct-2017 17:26:36 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137163_6673_0_r1864703112_0
14-Oct-2017 17:28:33 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137163_6856_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 17:28:33 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137164_7549_1
14-Oct-2017 17:28:35 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137163_6856_1_r905280009_0
14-Oct-2017 17:28:41 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137163_6856_1_r905280009_0
14-Oct-2017 17:36:43 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137163_6607_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 17:36:43 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137165_0339_1
14-Oct-2017 17:36:45 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137163_6607_0_r539696550_0
14-Oct-2017 17:36:50 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137163_6607_0_r539696550_0
14-Oct-2017 17:44:25 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137142_3225_3 finished
14-Oct-2017 17:44:25 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137164_8139_0
14-Oct-2017 17:44:27 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137142_3225_3_r882214444_0
14-Oct-2017 17:44:33 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137142_3225_3_r882214444_0
14-Oct-2017 17:48:03 [World Community Grid] project suspended by user
14-Oct-2017 18:47:50 [World Community Grid] project resumed by user
14-Oct-2017 18:47:50 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 18:47:50 [World Community Grid] Reporting 5 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 18:47:50 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
14-Oct-2017 18:47:53 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 4 new tasks
14-Oct-2017 18:47:55 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137220_0996_MCM1_0137220_0996.txt
14-Oct-2017 18:47:55 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137220_0855_MCM1_0137220_0855.txt
14-Oct-2017 18:47:57 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137220_0996_MCM1_0137220_0996.txt
14-Oct-2017 18:47:57 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137220_0855_MCM1_0137220_0855.txt
14-Oct-2017 18:47:57 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137220_0928_MCM1_0137220_0928.txt
14-Oct-2017 18:47:57 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137220_1174_MCM1_0137220_1174.txt
14-Oct-2017 18:47:58 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137220_0928_MCM1_0137220_0928.txt
14-Oct-2017 18:47:58 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137220_1174_MCM1_0137220_1174.txt
14-Oct-2017 18:51:45 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137163_3691_2 finished
14-Oct-2017 18:51:45 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137165_0314_0
14-Oct-2017 18:51:48 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137163_3691_2_r1205751504_0
14-Oct-2017 18:51:54 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137163_3691_2_r1205751504_0
14-Oct-2017 19:52:28 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 19:52:28 [World Community Grid] Reporting 1 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 19:52:28 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
14-Oct-2017 19:52:31 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 8 new tasks
14-Oct-2017 19:52:34 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137217_2342_MCM1_0137217_2342.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:34 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137220_6657_MCM1_0137220_6657.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:36 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137217_2342_MCM1_0137217_2342.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:36 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137220_6657_MCM1_0137220_6657.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:36 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137220_6529_MCM1_0137220_6529.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:36 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137221_6052_MCM1_0137221_6052.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:36 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137217_2342_3
14-Oct-2017 19:52:36 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137220_6657_3
14-Oct-2017 19:52:36 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19141_2
14-Oct-2017 19:52:37 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137220_6529_MCM1_0137220_6529.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:37 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137221_6052_MCM1_0137221_6052.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:37 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137221_6097_MCM1_0137221_6097.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:37 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137221_5744_MCM1_0137221_5744.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:37 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137220_6529_3
14-Oct-2017 19:52:38 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137221_6097_MCM1_0137221_6097.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:38 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137221_5744_MCM1_0137221_5744.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:38 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137221_5758_MCM1_0137221_5758.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:38 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137221_6062_MCM1_0137221_6062.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:39 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137221_5758_MCM1_0137221_5758.txt
14-Oct-2017 19:52:39 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137221_6062_MCM1_0137221_6062.txt
14-Oct-2017 20:04:39 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001192_Bct-E_17562_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 20:04:42 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001192_Bct-E_17562_0_r1913619500_0
14-Oct-2017 20:04:44 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001192_Bct-E_17562_0_r1913619500_0
14-Oct-2017 20:21:40 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137165_0365_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 20:21:42 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137165_0365_1_r1733194744_0
14-Oct-2017 20:21:48 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137165_0365_1_r1733194744_0
14-Oct-2017 20:22:02 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283645_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0887_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 20:22:04 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283645_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0887_0_r286545988_0
14-Oct-2017 20:22:07 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283645_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0887_0_r286545988_0
14-Oct-2017 20:46:04 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137164_7343_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 20:46:06 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137164_7343_0_r1184298359_0
14-Oct-2017 20:46:11 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137164_7343_0_r1184298359_0
14-Oct-2017 21:05:23 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 21:05:23 [World Community Grid] Reporting 4 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 21:05:23 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
14-Oct-2017 21:05:26 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
14-Oct-2017 22:20:19 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19141_2 finished
14-Oct-2017 22:20:19 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137165_0375_1
14-Oct-2017 22:20:22 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19141_2_r1127858303_0
14-Oct-2017 22:20:25 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19141_2_r1127858303_0
14-Oct-2017 23:01:31 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137164_7549_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 23:01:31 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137165_0328_0
14-Oct-2017 23:01:33 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137164_7549_1_r1898448083_0
14-Oct-2017 23:01:38 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137164_7549_1_r1898448083_0
14-Oct-2017 23:20:51 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
14-Oct-2017 23:20:51 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
14-Oct-2017 23:20:51 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
14-Oct-2017 23:20:53 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
14-Oct-2017 23:20:55 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137225_4042_MCM1_0137225_4042.txt
14-Oct-2017 23:20:57 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137225_4042_MCM1_0137225_4042.txt
14-Oct-2017 23:24:31 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137165_0339_1 finished
14-Oct-2017 23:24:31 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137177_0511_2
14-Oct-2017 23:24:34 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137165_0339_1_r1248695422_0
14-Oct-2017 23:24:39 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137165_0339_1_r1248695422_0
14-Oct-2017 23:42:32 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137164_8139_0 finished
14-Oct-2017 23:42:32 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137175_7992_2
14-Oct-2017 23:42:34 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137164_8139_0_r97312012_0
14-Oct-2017 23:42:40 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137164_8139_0_r97312012_0
15-Oct-2017 00:01:11 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137165_0314_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 00:01:11 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137180_0704_1
15-Oct-2017 00:01:13 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137165_0314_0_r465077352_0
15-Oct-2017 00:01:18 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137165_0314_0_r465077352_0
15-Oct-2017 00:25:32 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 00:25:32 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 00:25:32 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 00:25:34 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 00:25:36 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137226_9391_MCM1_0137226_9391.txt
15-Oct-2017 00:25:38 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137226_9391_MCM1_0137226_9391.txt
15-Oct-2017 01:48:51 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137217_2342_3 finished
15-Oct-2017 01:48:51 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283747_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_1147_0
15-Oct-2017 01:48:53 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137217_2342_3_r1170708599_0
15-Oct-2017 01:48:59 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137217_2342_3_r1170708599_0
15-Oct-2017 01:52:23 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137220_6529_3 finished
15-Oct-2017 01:52:23 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137180_0696_0
15-Oct-2017 01:52:25 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137220_6529_3_r1308244415_0
15-Oct-2017 01:52:31 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137220_6529_3_r1308244415_0
15-Oct-2017 01:55:36 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137220_6657_3 finished
15-Oct-2017 01:55:37 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137180_5630_1
15-Oct-2017 01:55:39 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137220_6657_3_r1814246050_0
15-Oct-2017 01:55:45 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137220_6657_3_r1814246050_0
15-Oct-2017 02:49:17 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 02:49:17 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 02:49:17 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 02:49:19 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 4 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 02:49:21 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137230_0599_MCM1_0137230_0599.txt
15-Oct-2017 02:49:21 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137230_0910_MCM1_0137230_0910.txt
15-Oct-2017 02:49:23 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137230_0599_MCM1_0137230_0599.txt
15-Oct-2017 02:49:23 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137230_0910_MCM1_0137230_0910.txt
15-Oct-2017 02:49:23 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137230_0619_MCM1_0137230_0619.txt
15-Oct-2017 02:49:23 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137230_0436_MCM1_0137230_0436.txt
15-Oct-2017 02:49:25 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137230_0619_MCM1_0137230_0619.txt
15-Oct-2017 02:49:25 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137230_0436_MCM1_0137230_0436.txt
15-Oct-2017 02:49:38 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137165_0375_1 finished
15-Oct-2017 02:49:38 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137180_5365_1
15-Oct-2017 02:49:40 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137165_0375_1_r1652366230_0
15-Oct-2017 02:49:45 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137165_0375_1_r1652366230_0
15-Oct-2017 03:32:23 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137165_0328_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 03:32:23 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137166_7896_2
15-Oct-2017 03:32:25 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137165_0328_0_r955648900_0
15-Oct-2017 03:32:30 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137165_0328_0_r955648900_0
15-Oct-2017 03:50:44 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 03:50:44 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 03:50:44 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 03:50:46 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 9 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 03:50:48 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137231_5601_MCM1_0137231_5601.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:48 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137230_0667_MCM1_0137230_0667.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:50 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137231_5601_MCM1_0137231_5601.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:50 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137230_0667_MCM1_0137230_0667.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:50 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137230_0275_MCM1_0137230_0275.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:50 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137231_6005_MCM1_0137231_6005.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:51 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137230_0275_MCM1_0137230_0275.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:51 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137231_6005_MCM1_0137231_6005.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:51 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137231_6266_MCM1_0137231_6266.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:51 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137231_7255_MCM1_0137231_7255.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:52 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137231_6266_MCM1_0137231_6266.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:52 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137231_7255_MCM1_0137231_7255.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:52 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137231_6622_MCM1_0137231_6622.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:52 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137231_7016_MCM1_0137231_7016.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:54 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137231_6622_MCM1_0137231_6622.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:54 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137231_7016_MCM1_0137231_7016.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:54 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137231_6600_MCM1_0137231_6600.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:50:55 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137231_6600_MCM1_0137231_6600.txt
15-Oct-2017 03:51:24 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137177_0511_2 finished
15-Oct-2017 03:51:24 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137181_4329_2
15-Oct-2017 03:51:26 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137177_0511_2_r2028601639_0
15-Oct-2017 03:51:32 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137177_0511_2_r2028601639_0
15-Oct-2017 09:01:10

cc_config.xml not found - using defaults
15-Oct-2017 09:01:10

Starting BOINC client version 7.8.2 for windows_x86_64
15-Oct-2017 09:01:10

log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
15-Oct-2017 09:01:10

Libraries: libcurl/7.47.1 OpenSSL/1.0.2g zlib/1.2.8
15-Oct-2017 09:01:10

Data directory: E:\ProgramData\BOINC
15-Oct-2017 09:01:10

Running under account Irony
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 3.5, 3072MB, 2902MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 3072MB, 2902MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

Host name: Irony-PC
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

Processor: 8 AuthenticAMD AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor [Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0]
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 htt pni ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes f16c syscall nx lm avx svm sse4a osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 tce tbm topx page1gb rdtscp bmi1
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Ultimate x64 Edition, Service Pack 1, (06.01.7601.00)
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

Memory: 15.92 GB physical, 20.93 GB virtual
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

Disk: 931.51 GB total, 103.39 GB free
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

Local time is UTC -5 hours
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11 [World Community Grid] URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2481704; resource share 100
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11 [World Community Grid] General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 06-Oct-2017 18:14:51)
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11 [World Community Grid] Host location: none
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11 [World Community Grid] General prefs: using your defaults
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

Reading preferences override file
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

Preferences:
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

max memory usage when active: 12223.30 MB
15-Oct-2017 09:01:11

max memory usage when idle: 14667.96 MB
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12

max disk usage: 10.00 GB
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12

suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 15%
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12

(to change preferences, visit a project web site or select Preferences in the Manager)
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12 [World Community Grid] no project URL in task state file
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12 [World Community Grid] no project URL in task state file
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12 Initialization completed
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12 [World Community Grid] Reporting 1 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 09:01:12 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
15-Oct-2017 09:01:16 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
15-Oct-2017 09:01:23 [World Community Grid] project suspended by user
15-Oct-2017 10:31:11 [World Community Grid] project resumed by user
15-Oct-2017 10:33:16 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19142_2
15-Oct-2017 10:59:00 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137175_7992_2 finished
15-Oct-2017 10:59:02 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137175_7992_2_r1050489070_0
15-Oct-2017 10:59:07 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137175_7992_2_r1050489070_0
15-Oct-2017 11:18:17 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137180_0704_1 finished
15-Oct-2017 11:18:17 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0533_2
15-Oct-2017 11:18:19 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137180_0704_1_r1759279267_0
15-Oct-2017 11:18:24 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137180_0704_1_r1759279267_0
15-Oct-2017 11:59:46 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 11:59:46 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 11:59:46 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
15-Oct-2017 11:59:48 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
15-Oct-2017 12:15:50 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19142_2 finished
15-Oct-2017 12:15:50 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0614_2
15-Oct-2017 12:15:52 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19142_2_r11809936_0
15-Oct-2017 12:15:55 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19142_2_r11809936_0
15-Oct-2017 12:50:55 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283747_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_1147_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 12:50:55 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0632_2
15-Oct-2017 12:50:57 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283747_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_1147_0_r175322659_0
15-Oct-2017 12:51:02 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283747_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_1147_0_r175322659_0
15-Oct-2017 13:14:31 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137180_0696_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 13:14:31 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137188_6401_0
15-Oct-2017 13:14:33 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137180_0696_0_r81996257_0
15-Oct-2017 13:14:41 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137180_0696_0_r81996257_0
15-Oct-2017 13:16:45 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 13:16:45 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 13:16:45 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
15-Oct-2017 13:16:48 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
15-Oct-2017 13:18:12 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137180_5630_1 finished
15-Oct-2017 13:18:12 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137188_6019_0
15-Oct-2017 13:18:15 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137180_5630_1_r1472020792_0
15-Oct-2017 13:18:20 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137180_5630_1_r1472020792_0
15-Oct-2017 13:47:44 [World Community Grid] project suspended by user
15-Oct-2017 14:43:46 [World Community Grid] project resumed by user
15-Oct-2017 14:43:49 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 14:43:49 [World Community Grid] Reporting 1 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 14:43:49 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 14:44:02 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request failed: Couldn't resolve host name
15-Oct-2017 14:44:05

Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
15-Oct-2017 14:44:15

Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.
15-Oct-2017 14:45:34 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 14:45:34 [World Community Grid] Reporting 1 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 14:45:34 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 14:45:37 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 14:45:39 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137245_3856_MCM1_0137245_3856.txt
15-Oct-2017 14:45:41 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137245_3856_MCM1_0137245_3856.txt
15-Oct-2017 15:01:07 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0533_2 finished
15-Oct-2017 15:01:07 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283810_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0699_0
15-Oct-2017 15:01:09 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0533_2_r1530133709_0
15-Oct-2017 15:01:15 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0533_2_r1530133709_0
15-Oct-2017 15:04:54 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137180_5365_1 finished
15-Oct-2017 15:04:54 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137188_6400_0
15-Oct-2017 15:04:56 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137180_5365_1_r675468389_0
15-Oct-2017 15:05:02 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137180_5365_1_r675468389_0
15-Oct-2017 15:42:02 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137166_7896_2 finished
15-Oct-2017 15:42:02 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137188_6391_1
15-Oct-2017 15:42:04 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137166_7896_2_r680512518_0
15-Oct-2017 15:42:10 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137166_7896_2_r680512518_0
15-Oct-2017 15:53:15 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0614_2 finished
15-Oct-2017 15:53:15 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283810_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0818_0
15-Oct-2017 15:53:17 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0614_2_r1716774904_0
15-Oct-2017 15:53:23 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0614_2_r1716774904_0
15-Oct-2017 16:01:35 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 16:01:35 [World Community Grid] Reporting 4 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 16:01:35 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 16:01:38 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 16:01:41 [World Community Grid] Started download of fa2a99de7215a6d8fe9f733bb80df6ff.job
15-Oct-2017 16:01:41 [World Community Grid] Started download of e18e336f6acd8c7aae20021e62e285b3.zip
15-Oct-2017 16:01:43 [World Community Grid] Finished download of fa2a99de7215a6d8fe9f733bb80df6ff.job
15-Oct-2017 16:01:43 [World Community Grid] Finished download of e18e336f6acd8c7aae20021e62e285b3.zip
15-Oct-2017 16:23:49 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0632_2 finished
15-Oct-2017 16:23:49 [World Community Grid] Starting task MIP1_00003136_0737_0
15-Oct-2017 16:23:51 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0632_2_r1242251980_0
15-Oct-2017 16:23:55 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283779_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0632_2_r1242251980_0
15-Oct-2017 16:29:09 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137181_4329_2 finished
15-Oct-2017 16:29:09 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_12446_0
15-Oct-2017 16:29:12 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137181_4329_2_r934814167_0
15-Oct-2017 16:29:16 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137181_4329_2_r934814167_0
15-Oct-2017 17:09:44 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283810_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0699_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 17:09:44 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137190_0634_0
15-Oct-2017 17:09:47 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283810_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0699_0_r1701929405_0
15-Oct-2017 17:09:52 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283810_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0699_0_r1701929405_0
15-Oct-2017 17:24:08 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 17:24:08 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 17:24:08 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 17:24:11 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 17:24:13 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137248_8632_MCM1_0137248_8632.txt
15-Oct-2017 17:24:15 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137248_8632_MCM1_0137248_8632.txt
15-Oct-2017 17:48:31 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_12446_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 17:48:31 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137190_0335_0
15-Oct-2017 17:48:33 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_12446_0_r275514256_0
15-Oct-2017 17:48:37 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_12446_0_r275514256_0
15-Oct-2017 17:55:35 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283810_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0818_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 17:55:35 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283825_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0074_0
15-Oct-2017 17:55:37 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283810_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0818_0_r1044914993_0
15-Oct-2017 17:55:41 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283810_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0818_0_r1044914993_0
15-Oct-2017 18:27:18 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MIP1_00003136_0737_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 18:27:18 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_2068_0
15-Oct-2017 18:27:21 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MIP1_00003136_0737_0_r1141311109_0
15-Oct-2017 18:27:25 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MIP1_00003136_0737_0_r1141311109_0
15-Oct-2017 18:29:57 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137188_6401_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 18:29:57 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137193_3332_1
15-Oct-2017 18:29:59 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137188_6401_0_r1046290931_0
15-Oct-2017 18:30:02 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137188_6401_0_r1046290931_0
15-Oct-2017 18:33:33 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137188_6019_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 18:33:34 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283847_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0310_0
15-Oct-2017 18:33:36 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137188_6019_0_r1859541782_0
15-Oct-2017 18:33:40 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137188_6019_0_r1859541782_0
15-Oct-2017 18:48:56 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 18:48:56 [World Community Grid] Reporting 5 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 18:48:56 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 18:48:58 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 18:49:01 [World Community Grid] Started download of 17a038d5a515b96e29cef079609ec80d.pdbqt
15-Oct-2017 18:49:01 [World Community Grid] Started download of f6164a56442149a74656fca8508eea9c.job
15-Oct-2017 18:49:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 17a038d5a515b96e29cef079609ec80d.pdbqt
15-Oct-2017 18:49:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of f6164a56442149a74656fca8508eea9c.job
15-Oct-2017 18:49:03 [World Community Grid] Started download of 194db60fb1567391dc20e489837e693b.zip
15-Oct-2017 18:49:03 [World Community Grid] Started download of 5812aa26823aaf449b62a9512a1384fb.job
15-Oct-2017 18:49:04 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 194db60fb1567391dc20e489837e693b.zip
15-Oct-2017 18:49:04 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 5812aa26823aaf449b62a9512a1384fb.job
15-Oct-2017 18:49:04 [World Community Grid] Started download of 874a9b03fd09f21b9a527a5b80f52cd5.zip
15-Oct-2017 18:49:04 [World Community Grid] Started download of 9fc3a4dd4defc23481f8e267fb080ee7.job
15-Oct-2017 18:49:05 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 874a9b03fd09f21b9a527a5b80f52cd5.zip
15-Oct-2017 18:49:05 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 9fc3a4dd4defc23481f8e267fb080ee7.job
15-Oct-2017 18:49:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of c0bca061c1374439f8e53115a8104044.zip
15-Oct-2017 18:49:06 [World Community Grid] Finished download of c0bca061c1374439f8e53115a8104044.zip
15-Oct-2017 19:27:53 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137188_6400_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 19:27:53 [World Community Grid] Starting task MIP1_00003157_0683_0
15-Oct-2017 19:27:55 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137188_6400_0_r454873519_0
15-Oct-2017 19:28:02 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137188_6400_0_r454873519_0
15-Oct-2017 19:40:30 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_2068_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 19:40:30 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137193_3013_1
15-Oct-2017 19:40:33 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_2068_0_r1807366122_0
15-Oct-2017 19:40:36 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001193_Bct-E_2068_0_r1807366122_0
15-Oct-2017 19:57:11 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137188_6391_1 finished
15-Oct-2017 19:57:11 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137193_3253_1
15-Oct-2017 19:57:13 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137188_6391_1_r1728213279_0
15-Oct-2017 19:57:25 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137188_6391_1_r1728213279_0
15-Oct-2017 20:02:28 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283825_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0074_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 20:02:28 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137195_5836_1
15-Oct-2017 20:02:30 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283825_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0074_0_r47417982_0
15-Oct-2017 20:02:34 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283825_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0074_0_r47417982_0
15-Oct-2017 20:29:00 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 20:29:00 [World Community Grid] Reporting 4 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 20:29:00 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 20:29:04 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 6 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 20:29:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of a15cbf9dc3f60151d5a4ba525ebe28c5.job
15-Oct-2017 20:29:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of dd1bfac2f2e1a7fd6584ec7edb9f56d4.zip
15-Oct-2017 20:29:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of a15cbf9dc3f60151d5a4ba525ebe28c5.job
15-Oct-2017 20:29:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of dd1bfac2f2e1a7fd6584ec7edb9f56d4.zip
15-Oct-2017 20:29:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of 9efecc11590c497a834489e2e7c025c6.job
15-Oct-2017 20:29:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of 980989f13749733ebf8318036b11ea7e.zip
15-Oct-2017 20:29:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 9efecc11590c497a834489e2e7c025c6.job
15-Oct-2017 20:29:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 980989f13749733ebf8318036b11ea7e.zip
15-Oct-2017 20:29:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of f0defdd8353dc04ec26ee2197880c0f6.job
15-Oct-2017 20:29:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of 094a02d1c9d584f2aa00f713d956ff66.zip
15-Oct-2017 20:29:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of f0defdd8353dc04ec26ee2197880c0f6.job
15-Oct-2017 20:29:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 094a02d1c9d584f2aa00f713d956ff66.zip
15-Oct-2017 20:29:11 [World Community Grid] Started download of 7423406df0581790dafc00b1282897ce.pdbqt
15-Oct-2017 20:29:11 [World Community Grid] Started download of 11afda2e6de037d05bc116bd46651e16.job
15-Oct-2017 20:29:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 7423406df0581790dafc00b1282897ce.pdbqt
15-Oct-2017 20:29:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 11afda2e6de037d05bc116bd46651e16.job
15-Oct-2017 20:29:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of e7c25fb2e7c104d72bb721cff2e268b1.zip
15-Oct-2017 20:29:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137252_8247_MCM1_0137252_8247.txt
15-Oct-2017 20:29:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of e7c25fb2e7c104d72bb721cff2e268b1.zip
15-Oct-2017 20:29:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137252_8247_MCM1_0137252_8247.txt
15-Oct-2017 20:29:13 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137252_7412_MCM1_0137252_7412.txt
15-Oct-2017 20:29:14 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137252_7412_MCM1_0137252_7412.txt
15-Oct-2017 20:33:57 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283847_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0310_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 20:33:57 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137195_5525_1
15-Oct-2017 20:33:59 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283847_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0310_0_r1883105832_0
15-Oct-2017 20:34:05 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283847_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0310_0_r1883105832_0
15-Oct-2017 21:30:41 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137190_0634_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 21:30:41 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137195_5661_0
15-Oct-2017 21:30:43 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137190_0634_0_r1084179177_0
15-Oct-2017 21:30:49 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137190_0634_0_r1084179177_0
15-Oct-2017 21:34:52 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 21:34:52 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 21:34:52 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 21:34:55 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 21:34:58 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137253_8063_MCM1_0137253_8063.txt
15-Oct-2017 21:34:58 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137253_8205_MCM1_0137253_8205.txt
15-Oct-2017 21:35:00 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137253_8063_MCM1_0137253_8063.txt
15-Oct-2017 21:35:00 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137253_8205_MCM1_0137253_8205.txt
15-Oct-2017 21:35:00 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137253_8174_MCM1_0137253_8174.txt
15-Oct-2017 21:35:01 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137253_8174_MCM1_0137253_8174.txt
15-Oct-2017 21:36:37 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MIP1_00003157_0683_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 21:36:37 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137195_5827_0
15-Oct-2017 21:36:40 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MIP1_00003157_0683_0_r338889082_0
15-Oct-2017 21:36:44 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MIP1_00003157_0683_0_r338889082_0
15-Oct-2017 22:12:43 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137190_0335_0 finished
15-Oct-2017 22:12:43 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137195_5434_0
15-Oct-2017 22:12:45 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137190_0335_0_r1077134987_0
15-Oct-2017 22:12:50 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137190_0335_0_r1077134987_0
15-Oct-2017 22:37:09 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
15-Oct-2017 22:37:09 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
15-Oct-2017 22:37:09 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
15-Oct-2017 22:37:13 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 10 new tasks
15-Oct-2017 22:37:15 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_0287_MCM1_0137255_0287.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:15 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_1084_MCM1_0137255_1084.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:17 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_0287_MCM1_0137255_0287.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:17 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_1084_MCM1_0137255_1084.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:17 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_0839_MCM1_0137255_0839.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:17 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_0135_MCM1_0137255_0135.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:18 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_0839_MCM1_0137255_0839.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:18 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_0135_MCM1_0137255_0135.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:18 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_1112_MCM1_0137255_1112.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:18 [World Community Grid] Started download of b9baa9d9d4678dd1d3c09dfa95874ad9.job
15-Oct-2017 22:37:19 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_1112_MCM1_0137255_1112.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:19 [World Community Grid] Finished download of b9baa9d9d4678dd1d3c09dfa95874ad9.job
15-Oct-2017 22:37:19 [World Community Grid] Started download of 60f3f7e74ad7e29be68ac7b8b0cbb577.zip
15-Oct-2017 22:37:19 [World Community Grid] Started download of bc2d9ae78031b3b2e7a248603b7bd9ec.pdbqt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:21 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 60f3f7e74ad7e29be68ac7b8b0cbb577.zip
15-Oct-2017 22:37:21 [World Community Grid] Finished download of bc2d9ae78031b3b2e7a248603b7bd9ec.pdbqt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:21 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_0835_MCM1_0137255_0835.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:21 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_0645_MCM1_0137255_0645.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:23 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_0835_MCM1_0137255_0835.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:23 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_0645_MCM1_0137255_0645.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:23 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_0644_MCM1_0137255_0644.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:23 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137255_0143_MCM1_0137255_0143.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:24 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_0644_MCM1_0137255_0644.txt
15-Oct-2017 22:37:24 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137255_0143_MCM1_0137255_0143.txt
15-Oct-2017 23:11:25 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137193_3332_1 finished
15-Oct-2017 23:11:25 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137207_2584_1
15-Oct-2017 23:11:28 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137193_3332_1_r467324245_0
15-Oct-2017 23:11:34 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137193_3332_1_r467324245_0
16-Oct-2017 00:06:18 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137193_3013_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 00:06:18 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137207_2038_1
16-Oct-2017 00:06:20 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137193_3013_1_r360789283_0
16-Oct-2017 00:06:28 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137193_3013_1_r360789283_0
16-Oct-2017 00:11:36 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 00:11:36 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 00:11:36 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 00:11:38 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 00:11:40 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137257_3535_MCM1_0137257_3535.txt
16-Oct-2017 00:11:40 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137252_2506_MCM1_0137252_2506.txt
16-Oct-2017 00:11:42 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137257_3535_MCM1_0137257_3535.txt
16-Oct-2017 00:11:42 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137252_2506_MCM1_0137252_2506.txt
16-Oct-2017 00:11:42 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137252_2344_MCM1_0137252_2344.txt
16-Oct-2017 00:11:42 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19158_2
16-Oct-2017 00:11:43 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137252_2344_MCM1_0137252_2344.txt
16-Oct-2017 00:33:33 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137193_3253_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 00:33:35 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137193_3253_1_r1190454535_0
16-Oct-2017 00:33:43 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137193_3253_1_r1190454535_0
16-Oct-2017 00:35:51 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137195_5836_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 00:35:51 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137207_2055_0
16-Oct-2017 00:35:53 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137195_5836_1_r1015653633_0
16-Oct-2017 00:35:56 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137195_5836_1_r1015653633_0
16-Oct-2017 01:04:59 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137195_5525_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 01:04:59 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001222_Bct-E_3118_0
16-Oct-2017 01:05:01 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137195_5525_1_r739265857_0
16-Oct-2017 01:05:06 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137195_5525_1_r739265857_0
16-Oct-2017 01:34:33 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 01:34:33 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 01:34:33 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
16-Oct-2017 01:34:35 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
16-Oct-2017 01:53:50 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137195_5661_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 01:53:51 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137207_3477_1
16-Oct-2017 01:53:53 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137195_5661_0_r1410223663_0
16-Oct-2017 01:53:58 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137195_5661_0_r1410223663_0
16-Oct-2017 02:07:02 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19158_2 finished
16-Oct-2017 02:07:02 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_18982_2
16-Oct-2017 02:07:05 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19158_2_r1393867513_0
16-Oct-2017 02:07:07 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_19158_2_r1393867513_0
16-Oct-2017 07:43:08

cc_config.xml not found - using defaults
16-Oct-2017 07:43:08

Starting BOINC client version 7.8.2 for windows_x86_64
16-Oct-2017 07:43:08

log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
16-Oct-2017 07:43:08

Libraries: libcurl/7.47.1 OpenSSL/1.0.2g zlib/1.2.8
16-Oct-2017 07:43:08

Data directory: E:\ProgramData\BOINC
16-Oct-2017 07:43:08

Running under account Irony
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 3.5, 3072MB, 2902MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 3072MB, 2902MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

Host name: Irony-PC
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

Processor: 8 AuthenticAMD AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor [Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0]
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 htt pni ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes f16c syscall nx lm avx svm sse4a osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 tce tbm topx page1gb rdtscp bmi1
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Ultimate x64 Edition, Service Pack 1, (06.01.7601.00)
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

Memory: 15.92 GB physical, 22.66 GB virtual
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

Disk: 931.51 GB total, 103.42 GB free
16-Oct-2017 07:43:09

Local time is UTC -5 hours
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10 [World Community Grid] URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2481704; resource share 100
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10 [World Community Grid] General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 06-Oct-2017 18:14:51)
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10 [World Community Grid] Host location: none
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10 [World Community Grid] General prefs: using your defaults
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10

Reading preferences override file
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10

Preferences:
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10

max memory usage when active: 12223.30 MB
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10

max memory usage when idle: 14667.96 MB
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10

max disk usage: 10.00 GB
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10

suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 15%
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10

(to change preferences, visit a project web site or select Preferences in the Manager)
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10 [World Community Grid] no project URL in task state file
16-Oct-2017 07:43:10 Initialization completed
16-Oct-2017 07:43:11 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 07:43:11 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 07:43:11 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
16-Oct-2017 07:43:15 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
16-Oct-2017 07:46:04 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137195_5827_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 07:46:04 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137207_2054_1
16-Oct-2017 07:46:06 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137195_5827_0_r483781193_0
16-Oct-2017 07:46:11 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137195_5827_0_r483781193_0
16-Oct-2017 07:59:38 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137195_5434_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 07:59:38 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137207_3390_1
16-Oct-2017 07:59:40 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137195_5434_0_r1469351689_0
16-Oct-2017 07:59:45 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137195_5434_0_r1469351689_0
16-Oct-2017 08:02:35 [World Community Grid] project suspended by user
16-Oct-2017 08:32:05 [World Community Grid] project resumed by user
16-Oct-2017 08:46:11 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 08:46:11 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 08:46:11 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
16-Oct-2017 08:46:13 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
16-Oct-2017 09:20:32 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137207_2584_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 09:20:32 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137207_3418_0
16-Oct-2017 09:20:34 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137207_2584_1_r309871394_0
16-Oct-2017 09:20:40 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137207_2584_1_r309871394_0
16-Oct-2017 09:54:54 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001222_Bct-E_3118_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 09:54:54 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283952_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0074_0
16-Oct-2017 09:54:56 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001222_Bct-E_3118_0_r488307265_0
16-Oct-2017 09:55:00 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001222_Bct-E_3118_0_r488307265_0
16-Oct-2017 10:11:11 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_18982_2 finished
16-Oct-2017 10:11:11 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001118_Bct-E_37214_2
16-Oct-2017 10:11:13 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_18982_2_r278133999_0
16-Oct-2017 10:11:16 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_18982_2_r278133999_0
16-Oct-2017 10:21:19 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 10:21:19 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 10:21:19 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 10:21:21 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 10:21:23 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137059_7101_MCM1_0137059_7101.txt
16-Oct-2017 10:21:25 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137059_7101_MCM1_0137059_7101.txt
16-Oct-2017 10:21:25 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001192_Bct-E_24399_1
16-Oct-2017 10:22:19 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137207_2038_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 10:22:21 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137207_2038_1_r1969900042_0
16-Oct-2017 10:22:26 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137207_2038_1_r1969900042_0
16-Oct-2017 10:55:13 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137207_2055_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 10:55:13 [World Community Grid] Starting task MIP1_00003262_1447_0
16-Oct-2017 10:55:15 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137207_2055_0_r19211883_0
16-Oct-2017 10:55:22 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137207_2055_0_r19211883_0
16-Oct-2017 11:22:32 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 11:22:32 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 11:22:32 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 11:22:34 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 11:22:36 [World Community Grid] Started download of 74434d84c2a4ebb8eee194f2b42d1a0a.job
16-Oct-2017 11:22:36 [World Community Grid] Started download of bfc035c602bc485695accebd8dd4b19a.zip
16-Oct-2017 11:22:38 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 74434d84c2a4ebb8eee194f2b42d1a0a.job
16-Oct-2017 11:22:38 [World Community Grid] Finished download of bfc035c602bc485695accebd8dd4b19a.zip
16-Oct-2017 11:51:29 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001118_Bct-E_37214_2 finished
16-Oct-2017 11:51:29 [World Community Grid] Starting task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_7784_1
16-Oct-2017 11:51:31 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001118_Bct-E_37214_2_r1015891362_0
16-Oct-2017 11:51:34 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001118_Bct-E_37214_2_r1015891362_0
16-Oct-2017 11:54:01 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001192_Bct-E_24399_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 11:54:01 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137257_3535_3
16-Oct-2017 11:54:03 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001192_Bct-E_24399_1_r1098595409_0
16-Oct-2017 11:54:05 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001192_Bct-E_24399_1_r1098595409_0
16-Oct-2017 12:02:20 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137207_3477_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 12:02:20 [World Community Grid] Starting task MIP1_00003262_1411_0
16-Oct-2017 12:02:22 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137207_3477_1_r1486991165_0
16-Oct-2017 12:02:26 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137207_3477_1_r1486991165_0
16-Oct-2017 12:06:22 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283952_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0074_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 12:06:22 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283952_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_2010_1
16-Oct-2017 12:06:24 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283952_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0074_0_r1145568139_0
16-Oct-2017 12:06:28 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283952_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0074_0_r1145568139_0
16-Oct-2017 12:32:57 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137207_2054_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 12:32:57 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137207_1928_1
16-Oct-2017 12:32:59 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137207_2054_1_r1777049041_0
16-Oct-2017 12:33:04 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137207_2054_1_r1777049041_0
16-Oct-2017 12:48:52 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137207_3390_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 12:48:52 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137216_2863_0
16-Oct-2017 12:48:54 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137207_3390_1_r440686988_0
16-Oct-2017 12:48:59 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137207_3390_1_r440686988_0
16-Oct-2017 12:52:02 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 12:52:02 [World Community Grid] Reporting 6 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 12:52:02 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 12:52:04 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 4 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 12:52:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of 40e56ccbc112de522d11c927d0289090.job
16-Oct-2017 12:52:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of fb3a7e5e2bd26cc3d08fc34c494f11c9.zip
16-Oct-2017 12:52:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 40e56ccbc112de522d11c927d0289090.job
16-Oct-2017 12:52:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of fb3a7e5e2bd26cc3d08fc34c494f11c9.zip
16-Oct-2017 12:52:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of 372c3e3f98fced56c879a36e50258c01.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 12:52:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137273_9990_MCM1_0137273_9990.txt
16-Oct-2017 12:52:09 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 372c3e3f98fced56c879a36e50258c01.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 12:52:09 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137273_9990_MCM1_0137273_9990.txt
16-Oct-2017 12:52:09 [World Community Grid] Started download of 6bbcad52fb26467bf779c232af0a5901.job
16-Oct-2017 12:52:09 [World Community Grid] Started download of 3206f9e736f6fc4557b237b0a3849e9c.zip
16-Oct-2017 12:52:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 6bbcad52fb26467bf779c232af0a5901.job
16-Oct-2017 12:52:11 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 3206f9e736f6fc4557b237b0a3849e9c.zip
16-Oct-2017 12:52:11 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137273_9870_MCM1_0137273_9870.txt
16-Oct-2017 12:52:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137273_9870_MCM1_0137273_9870.txt
16-Oct-2017 12:56:44 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MIP1_00003262_1447_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 12:56:44 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137216_1804_1
16-Oct-2017 12:56:47 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MIP1_00003262_1447_0_r186796248_0
16-Oct-2017 12:56:51 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MIP1_00003262_1447_0_r186796248_0
16-Oct-2017 13:32:11 [World Community Grid] Computation for task SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_7784_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 13:32:11 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137059_7101_4
16-Oct-2017 13:32:13 [World Community Grid] Started upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_7784_1_r1377257929_0
16-Oct-2017 13:32:19 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of SCC1_0001223_Bct-E_7784_1_r1377257929_0
16-Oct-2017 13:34:33 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137207_3418_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 13:34:33 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137216_3038_0
16-Oct-2017 13:34:36 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137207_3418_0_r1859641146_0
16-Oct-2017 13:34:42 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137207_3418_0_r1859641146_0
16-Oct-2017 13:57:50 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 13:57:50 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 13:57:50 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 13:57:55 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 13:57:57 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137275_4710_MCM1_0137275_4710.txt
16-Oct-2017 13:58:00 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137275_4710_MCM1_0137275_4710.txt
16-Oct-2017 14:22:13 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MIP1_00003262_1411_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 14:22:13 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137216_3145_0
16-Oct-2017 14:22:16 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MIP1_00003262_1411_0_r1383061356_0
16-Oct-2017 14:22:20 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MIP1_00003262_1411_0_r1383061356_0
16-Oct-2017 14:24:56 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000283952_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_2010_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 14:24:56 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137220_1174_0
16-Oct-2017 14:24:58 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000283952_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_2010_1_r1225696555_0
16-Oct-2017 14:25:02 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000283952_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_2010_1_r1225696555_0
16-Oct-2017 15:23:06 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 15:23:06 [World Community Grid] Reporting 2 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 15:23:06 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 15:23:09 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 15:23:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137277_1547_MCM1_0137277_1547.txt
16-Oct-2017 15:23:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137277_0999_MCM1_0137277_0999.txt
16-Oct-2017 15:23:14 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137277_1547_MCM1_0137277_1547.txt
16-Oct-2017 15:23:14 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137277_0999_MCM1_0137277_0999.txt
16-Oct-2017 15:23:14 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137277_1026_MCM1_0137277_1026.txt
16-Oct-2017 15:23:15 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137277_1026_MCM1_0137277_1026.txt
16-Oct-2017 16:50:46 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137207_1928_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 16:50:46 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137220_0928_1
16-Oct-2017 16:50:48 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137207_1928_1_r419334520_0
16-Oct-2017 16:50:55 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137207_1928_1_r419334520_0
16-Oct-2017 17:07:07 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137216_2863_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 17:07:07 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137220_0855_1
16-Oct-2017 17:07:09 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137216_2863_0_r594416176_0
16-Oct-2017 17:07:17 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137216_2863_0_r594416176_0
16-Oct-2017 17:14:51 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137216_1804_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 17:14:51 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137220_0996_1
16-Oct-2017 17:14:53 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137216_1804_1_r334766469_0
16-Oct-2017 17:15:00 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137216_1804_1_r334766469_0
16-Oct-2017 17:36:30 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137257_3535_3 finished
16-Oct-2017 17:36:30 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137221_6097_0
16-Oct-2017 17:36:32 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137257_3535_3_r1733654140_0
16-Oct-2017 17:36:39 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137257_3535_3_r1733654140_0
16-Oct-2017 17:51:41 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 17:51:41 [World Community Grid] Reporting 4 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 17:51:41 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 17:51:44 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 20 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 17:51:46 [World Community Grid] Started download of b9429f6fd0de88323dedac72ecb0ab5c.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:46 [World Community Grid] Started download of 1262797c875c52db1614946fb09dff0c.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:48 [World Community Grid] Finished download of b9429f6fd0de88323dedac72ecb0ab5c.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:48 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 1262797c875c52db1614946fb09dff0c.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:48 [World Community Grid] Started download of 134b99e29c4391916f7ce30d74723602.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:48 [World Community Grid] Started download of 3e4a358e4893ebd4723b45d39c572456.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:49 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 134b99e29c4391916f7ce30d74723602.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:49 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 3e4a358e4893ebd4723b45d39c572456.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:49 [World Community Grid] Started download of f2cbd981f68fa5f08f8b40bbf42d8281.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:49 [World Community Grid] Started download of 4f6b52a49c106a0e96b9d4924bd96c95.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:51 [World Community Grid] Finished download of f2cbd981f68fa5f08f8b40bbf42d8281.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:51 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 4f6b52a49c106a0e96b9d4924bd96c95.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:51 [World Community Grid] Started download of cb7d40cac34b0f7b5906e43b5fd9b92f.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:51 [World Community Grid] Started download of 6a6b38ec77eba02ffc7e6818ecdb46a8.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:52 [World Community Grid] Finished download of cb7d40cac34b0f7b5906e43b5fd9b92f.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:52 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 6a6b38ec77eba02ffc7e6818ecdb46a8.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:52 [World Community Grid] Started download of 94b3186bf8387eea81b0cf00af89414a.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:52 [World Community Grid] Started download of 94eda3608c1c7eb170aa00afb9df2492.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:53 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 94b3186bf8387eea81b0cf00af89414a.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:53 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 94eda3608c1c7eb170aa00afb9df2492.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:53 [World Community Grid] Started download of 2ffb67a44905d13d040735f62b15902e.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:53 [World Community Grid] Started download of 274b07aa97b4c0d8915b3018f0aa37b6.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:54 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 2ffb67a44905d13d040735f62b15902e.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:54 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 274b07aa97b4c0d8915b3018f0aa37b6.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:54 [World Community Grid] Started download of b1275721ab1bf4b8eb5c4ded3bb443b5.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:54 [World Community Grid] Started download of 6f6d1c24c93d5d70e14b656d57d5ea39.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:55 [World Community Grid] Finished download of b1275721ab1bf4b8eb5c4ded3bb443b5.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:55 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 6f6d1c24c93d5d70e14b656d57d5ea39.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:55 [World Community Grid] Started download of 48076a7d0d6fed5ee0b735af260f598a.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:55 [World Community Grid] Started download of 4d41f0a629830ee7889c09c05ddc9f7c.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:56 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 48076a7d0d6fed5ee0b735af260f598a.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:56 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 4d41f0a629830ee7889c09c05ddc9f7c.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:56 [World Community Grid] Started download of eba2986f5949296fad2062f34ecd568b.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:56 [World Community Grid] Started download of ce0ba7991c37c7f270c17a9a7a40c7cd.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:58 [World Community Grid] Finished download of eba2986f5949296fad2062f34ecd568b.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:58 [World Community Grid] Finished download of ce0ba7991c37c7f270c17a9a7a40c7cd.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:58 [World Community Grid] Started download of 704fd6405a86f3044fafa39c5a25d1c5.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:58 [World Community Grid] Started download of a5fc1605a42ab333f5eb4d580168f293.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:59 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 704fd6405a86f3044fafa39c5a25d1c5.job
16-Oct-2017 17:51:59 [World Community Grid] Finished download of a5fc1605a42ab333f5eb4d580168f293.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:51:59 [World Community Grid] Started download of a977aa2c4d4a5b0ec926495d55bc1398.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:51:59 [World Community Grid] Started download of 4a7db547a7a4ebc6e4a8bbd9df66a5d2.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:00 [World Community Grid] Finished download of a977aa2c4d4a5b0ec926495d55bc1398.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:00 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 4a7db547a7a4ebc6e4a8bbd9df66a5d2.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:00 [World Community Grid] Started download of 3cac89515b9c8a9cb466581cb3d1efae.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:00 [World Community Grid] Started download of SCC1_0001230_Bct-E_2896_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:01 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 3cac89515b9c8a9cb466581cb3d1efae.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:01 [World Community Grid] Finished download of SCC1_0001230_Bct-E_2896_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:01 [World Community Grid] Started download of fa2f802b4e4cb4483620bbb30d00582b.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:01 [World Community Grid] Started download of b0e3cd6f87a986d17939b4e87cd5b3b4.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:02 [World Community Grid] Finished download of fa2f802b4e4cb4483620bbb30d00582b.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:02 [World Community Grid] Finished download of b0e3cd6f87a986d17939b4e87cd5b3b4.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:02 [World Community Grid] Started download of fff9bddfc82a9320ec28f3c66ac76f8c.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:02 [World Community Grid] Started download of 25af53901217529d81d5cad14af8266c.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of fff9bddfc82a9320ec28f3c66ac76f8c.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:03 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 25af53901217529d81d5cad14af8266c.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:03 [World Community Grid] Started download of 7857327d2a2164bfa30c0f2b61f79e40.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:03 [World Community Grid] Started download of 0a669c0819a3e65c7d4b4dedf5945a93.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:05 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 7857327d2a2164bfa30c0f2b61f79e40.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:05 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 0a669c0819a3e65c7d4b4dedf5945a93.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of 0dff26f338c1074aa68914f1d07e305f.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:05 [World Community Grid] Started download of 0883c463ec021bbc0a53571aa07ad832.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:06 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 0dff26f338c1074aa68914f1d07e305f.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:06 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 0883c463ec021bbc0a53571aa07ad832.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of f70f233028238ebf46f8bde97db8ba8d.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:06 [World Community Grid] Started download of 76014e390790ac5a4bd9ef12533845fe.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:07 [World Community Grid] Finished download of f70f233028238ebf46f8bde97db8ba8d.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:07 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 76014e390790ac5a4bd9ef12533845fe.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:07 [World Community Grid] Started download of 0eb5a6be8e0951aa80bea10a68cd63a3.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:07 [World Community Grid] Started download of 005b3fc7c020d9d52a71367bbe1a6228.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 0eb5a6be8e0951aa80bea10a68cd63a3.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:08 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 005b3fc7c020d9d52a71367bbe1a6228.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of 2a84b77dbd9551c0101e14de8a8aa8df.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:08 [World Community Grid] Started download of 20c2fedb67ac3d5276722b3797d824a2.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:09 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 2a84b77dbd9551c0101e14de8a8aa8df.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:09 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 20c2fedb67ac3d5276722b3797d824a2.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:09 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137280_9052_MCM1_0137280_9052.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:09 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137280_4438_MCM1_0137280_4438.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137280_9052_MCM1_0137280_9052.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:10 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137280_4438_MCM1_0137280_4438.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137280_4093_MCM1_0137280_4093.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:10 [World Community Grid] Started download of fa30661f0ed8a8cb66bc96734005808b.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137280_4093_MCM1_0137280_4093.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:12 [World Community Grid] Finished download of fa30661f0ed8a8cb66bc96734005808b.job
16-Oct-2017 17:52:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of 1cd76a12d4b2b8c791ffdae91d54e1e8.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137280_4259_MCM1_0137280_4259.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 1cd76a12d4b2b8c791ffdae91d54e1e8.zip
16-Oct-2017 17:52:13 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137280_4259_MCM1_0137280_4259.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:13 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137280_9018_MCM1_0137280_9018.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:13 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.1
16-Oct-2017 17:52:14 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137280_9018_MCM1_0137280_9018.txt
16-Oct-2017 17:52:14 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.2
16-Oct-2017 17:52:21 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.1
16-Oct-2017 17:52:21 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.flags
16-Oct-2017 17:52:22 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.flags
16-Oct-2017 17:52:22 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.fasta
16-Oct-2017 17:52:24 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.fasta
16-Oct-2017 17:52:24 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.psipred_ss2
16-Oct-2017 17:52:25 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.psipred_ss2
16-Oct-2017 17:52:25 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.cst
16-Oct-2017 17:52:26 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.2
16-Oct-2017 17:52:26 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003681.cst
16-Oct-2017 17:54:15 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137216_3038_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 17:54:15 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137221_5758_1
16-Oct-2017 17:54:18 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137216_3038_0_r167800401_0
16-Oct-2017 17:54:24 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137216_3038_0_r167800401_0
16-Oct-2017 18:41:49 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137216_3145_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 18:41:49 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137221_6052_0
16-Oct-2017 18:41:51 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137216_3145_0_r420758572_0
16-Oct-2017 18:41:59 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137216_3145_0_r420758572_0
16-Oct-2017 18:43:31 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137220_1174_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 18:43:31 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137221_5744_1
16-Oct-2017 18:43:33 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137220_1174_0_r468529802_0
16-Oct-2017 18:43:38 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137220_1174_0_r468529802_0
16-Oct-2017 18:54:42 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 18:54:42 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 18:54:42 [World Community Grid] Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: job cache full; NVIDIA GPU: )
16-Oct-2017 18:54:44 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed
16-Oct-2017 19:06:00 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137059_7101_4 finished
16-Oct-2017 19:06:00 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137221_6062_0
16-Oct-2017 19:06:02 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137059_7101_4_r1334808540_0
16-Oct-2017 19:06:04 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137059_7101_4_r1334808540_0
16-Oct-2017 20:06:13 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 20:06:13 [World Community Grid] Reporting 1 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 20:06:13 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 20:06:15 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 1 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 20:06:17 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137283_8922_MCM1_0137283_8922.txt
16-Oct-2017 20:06:19 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137283_8922_MCM1_0137283_8922.txt
16-Oct-2017 21:10:03 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137220_0928_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 21:10:03 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137225_4042_0
16-Oct-2017 21:10:05 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137220_0928_1_r169773378_0
16-Oct-2017 21:10:12 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137220_0928_1_r169773378_0
16-Oct-2017 21:28:24 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137220_0855_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 21:28:24 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137226_9391_0
16-Oct-2017 21:28:26 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137220_0855_1_r1382278815_0
16-Oct-2017 21:28:32 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137220_0855_1_r1382278815_0
16-Oct-2017 21:35:23 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137220_0996_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 21:35:23 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137230_0910_2
16-Oct-2017 21:35:25 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137220_0996_1_r643182787_0
16-Oct-2017 21:35:31 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137220_0996_1_r643182787_0
16-Oct-2017 21:56:15 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137221_6097_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 21:56:15 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137230_0436_1
16-Oct-2017 21:56:17 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137221_6097_0_r471398192_0
16-Oct-2017 21:56:22 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137221_6097_0_r471398192_0
16-Oct-2017 22:10:26 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 22:10:26 [World Community Grid] Reporting 4 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 22:10:26 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 22:10:30 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 2 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 22:10:32 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137286_5301_MCM1_0137286_5301.txt
16-Oct-2017 22:10:32 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137286_4478_MCM1_0137286_4478.txt
16-Oct-2017 22:10:34 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137286_5301_MCM1_0137286_5301.txt
16-Oct-2017 22:10:34 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137286_4478_MCM1_0137286_4478.txt
16-Oct-2017 22:14:37 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137221_5758_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 22:14:37 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137230_0599_0
16-Oct-2017 22:14:39 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137221_5758_1_r117602818_0
16-Oct-2017 22:14:57 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137221_5758_1_r117602818_0
16-Oct-2017 23:02:10 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137221_6052_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 23:02:10 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137230_0619_0
16-Oct-2017 23:02:12 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137221_6052_0_r1764425668_0
16-Oct-2017 23:02:18 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137221_6052_0_r1764425668_0
16-Oct-2017 23:04:06 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137221_5744_1 finished
16-Oct-2017 23:04:06 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137231_6266_2
16-Oct-2017 23:04:08 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137221_5744_1_r785032083_0
16-Oct-2017 23:04:12 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137221_5744_1_r785032083_0
16-Oct-2017 23:15:13 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
16-Oct-2017 23:15:13 [World Community Grid] Reporting 3 completed tasks
16-Oct-2017 23:15:13 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
16-Oct-2017 23:15:15 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 9 new tasks
16-Oct-2017 23:15:18 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137075_0665_MCM1_0137075_0665.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:18 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137287_8471_MCM1_0137287_8471.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:21 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137075_0665_MCM1_0137075_0665.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:21 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137287_8471_MCM1_0137287_8471.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:21 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137287_8437_MCM1_0137287_8437.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:21 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137287_8135_MCM1_0137287_8135.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:21 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000282147_x3kee_HCV_NS3NS4aPR_TMC435_A_A_0229_2
16-Oct-2017 23:15:22 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137287_8437_MCM1_0137287_8437.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:22 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137287_8135_MCM1_0137287_8135.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:22 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137287_8118_MCM1_0137287_8118.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:22 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137287_8536_MCM1_0137287_8536.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:23 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137287_8118_MCM1_0137287_8118.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:23 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137287_8536_MCM1_0137287_8536.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:23 [World Community Grid] Started download of 1098c0bc64c006a0ac508f76b54782fa.job
16-Oct-2017 23:15:23 [World Community Grid] Started download of 812d032e3b606092ebc64f4a6d583715.zip
16-Oct-2017 23:15:24 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 1098c0bc64c006a0ac508f76b54782fa.job
16-Oct-2017 23:15:24 [World Community Grid] Finished download of 812d032e3b606092ebc64f4a6d583715.zip
16-Oct-2017 23:15:24 [World Community Grid] Started download of SCC1_0001243_Bct-E_6656_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:24 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.1
16-Oct-2017 23:15:25 [World Community Grid] Finished download of SCC1_0001243_Bct-E_6656_Bct-E_flex.pdbqt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:25 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.2
16-Oct-2017 23:15:32 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.1
16-Oct-2017 23:15:32 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.flags
16-Oct-2017 23:15:34 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.flags
16-Oct-2017 23:15:34 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.fasta
16-Oct-2017 23:15:35 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.fasta
16-Oct-2017 23:15:35 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.psipred_ss2
16-Oct-2017 23:15:36 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.psipred_ss2
16-Oct-2017 23:15:36 [World Community Grid] Started download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.cst
16-Oct-2017 23:15:37 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.cst
16-Oct-2017 23:15:37 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137287_4094_MCM1_0137287_4094.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:38 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137287_4094_MCM1_0137287_4094.txt
16-Oct-2017 23:15:48 [World Community Grid] Finished download of mip1.MIP1_00003715.2
16-Oct-2017 23:26:45 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137221_6062_0 finished
16-Oct-2017 23:26:48 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137221_6062_0_r240246966_0
16-Oct-2017 23:26:54 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137221_6062_0_r240246966_0
17-Oct-2017 00:27:08 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
17-Oct-2017 00:27:08 [World Community Grid] Reporting 1 completed tasks
17-Oct-2017 00:27:08 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
17-Oct-2017 00:27:10 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 4 new tasks
17-Oct-2017 00:27:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137289_4624_MCM1_0137289_4624.txt
17-Oct-2017 00:27:12 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137289_4563_MCM1_0137289_4563.txt
17-Oct-2017 00:27:15 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137289_4624_MCM1_0137289_4624.txt
17-Oct-2017 00:27:15 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137289_4563_MCM1_0137289_4563.txt
17-Oct-2017 00:27:15 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137289_5826_MCM1_0137289_5826.txt
17-Oct-2017 00:27:15 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137289_4414_MCM1_0137289_4414.txt
17-Oct-2017 00:27:16 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137289_5826_MCM1_0137289_5826.txt
17-Oct-2017 00:27:16 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137289_4414_MCM1_0137289_4414.txt
17-Oct-2017 01:25:03 [World Community Grid] Computation for task ZIKA_000282147_x3kee_HCV_NS3NS4aPR_TMC435_A_A_0229_2 finished
17-Oct-2017 01:25:03 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137231_7016_0
17-Oct-2017 01:25:05 [World Community Grid] Started upload of ZIKA_000282147_x3kee_HCV_NS3NS4aPR_TMC435_A_A_0229_2_r1649147265_0
17-Oct-2017 01:25:10 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of ZIKA_000282147_x3kee_HCV_NS3NS4aPR_TMC435_A_A_0229_2_r1649147265_0
17-Oct-2017 01:40:21 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137225_4042_0 finished
17-Oct-2017 01:40:21 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137231_5601_2
17-Oct-2017 01:40:23 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137225_4042_0_r312792552_0
17-Oct-2017 01:40:30 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137225_4042_0_r312792552_0
17-Oct-2017 01:48:37 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137226_9391_0 finished
17-Oct-2017 01:48:37 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137231_6600_1
17-Oct-2017 01:48:39 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137226_9391_0_r441970888_0
17-Oct-2017 01:48:44 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137226_9391_0_r441970888_0
17-Oct-2017 01:56:00 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137230_0910_2 finished
17-Oct-2017 01:56:00 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137231_7255_1
17-Oct-2017 01:56:02 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137230_0910_2_r22673666_0
17-Oct-2017 01:56:07 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137230_0910_2_r22673666_0
17-Oct-2017 02:17:39 [World Community Grid] Computation for task MCM1_0137230_0436_1 finished
17-Oct-2017 02:17:39 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137230_0275_2
17-Oct-2017 02:17:42 [World Community Grid] Started upload of MCM1_0137230_0436_1_r250472071_0
17-Oct-2017 02:17:46 [World Community Grid] Finished upload of MCM1_0137230_0436_1_r250472071_0
17-Oct-2017 02:25:47 [World Community Grid] Sending scheduler request: To report completed tasks.
17-Oct-2017 02:25:47 [World Community Grid] Reporting 5 completed tasks
17-Oct-2017 02:25:47 [World Community Grid] Requesting new tasks for CPU
17-Oct-2017 02:25:50 [World Community Grid] Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
17-Oct-2017 02:25:52 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137121_3406_MCM1_0137121_3406.txt
17-Oct-2017 02:25:52 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137078_6552_MCM1_0137078_6552.txt
17-Oct-2017 02:25:54 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137121_3406_MCM1_0137121_3406.txt
17-Oct-2017 02:25:54 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137078_6552_MCM1_0137078_6552.txt
17-Oct-2017 02:25:54 [World Community Grid] Started download of MCM1_0137291_8439_MCM1_0137291_8439.txt
17-Oct-2017 02:25:54 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000282147_x3kee_HCV_NS3NS4aPR_TMC435_A_A_0257_2
17-Oct-2017 02:25:54 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000282336_x3kee_HCV_NS3NS4aPR_TMC435_A_A_0163_1
17-Oct-2017 02:25:54 [World Community Grid] Starting task ZIKA_000283895_x3lox_HCV_NS3pr_Boceprevir_0695_1
17-Oct-2017 02:25:56 [World Community Grid] Finished download of MCM1_0137291_8439_MCM1_0137291_8439.txt
17-Oct-2017 07:21:50

cc_config.xml not found - using defaults
17-Oct-2017 07:21:50

Starting BOINC client version 7.8.2 for windows_x86_64
17-Oct-2017 07:21:50

log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
17-Oct-2017 07:21:50

Libraries: libcurl/7.47.1 OpenSSL/1.0.2g zlib/1.2.8
17-Oct-2017 07:21:50

Data directory: E:\ProgramData\BOINC
17-Oct-2017 07:21:50

Running under account Irony
17-Oct-2017 07:21:50

CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 3.5, 3072MB, 2902MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
17-Oct-2017 07:21:50

OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 780 (driver version 376.33, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 3072MB, 2902MB available, 4576 GFLOPS peak)
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

Host name: Irony-PC
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

Processor: 8 AuthenticAMD AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor [Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0]
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 htt pni ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes f16c syscall nx lm avx svm sse4a osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 tce tbm topx page1gb rdtscp bmi1
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Ultimate x64 Edition, Service Pack 1, (06.01.7601.00)
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

Memory: 15.92 GB physical, 20.94 GB virtual
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

Disk: 931.51 GB total, 103.39 GB free
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

Local time is UTC -5 hours
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51 [World Community Grid] URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2481704; resource share 100
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51 [World Community Grid] General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 06-Oct-2017 18:14:51)
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51 [World Community Grid] Host location: none
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51 [World Community Grid] General prefs: using your defaults
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

Reading preferences override file
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

Preferences:
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

max memory usage when active: 12223.30 MB
17-Oct-2017 07:21:51

max memory usage when idle: 14667.96 MB
17-Oct-2017 07:21:52

max disk usage: 10.00 GB
17-Oct-2017 07:21:52

suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 15%
17-Oct-2017 07:21:52

(to change preferences, visit a project web site or select Preferences in the Manager)
17-Oct-2017 07:21:52 [World Community Grid] no project URL in task state file
17-Oct-2017 07:21:52 Initialization completed
17-Oct-2017 07:21:52 [World Community Grid] Starting task MCM1_0137075_0665_4



Thanks


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2017)

Irony said:


> But the annoying thing is, it will run just fine all day, sometimes 12-16 hours that I'm not there to babysit it, but every night it locks up.


Sounds like there may be a task being scheduled by Windows (update, backup, virus scan, etc...) I would check that and possibly your power settings.


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 18, 2017)

System will be down for 5 days as i am out of town and getting some power related issues.

Temps were reaching 84°C and randomly restarting, so now running only 15 threads and 90% time. system is stable at 72°C.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey all, just saying hello to everyone on the team.  Hope all is well around here! Things have been hectic for me still  

I'm down to 2 rigs now.  I've temporarily retired the 4790 running caseless, but I want to swap that into the wife's rig, yet I just can't seem to find the time to do that.  It's in the works though as it produces better than the aging 2600k


----------



## T.R. (Oct 19, 2017)

It's getting chilly, so I turned on some more heaters.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2017)

Well, I'm back home and all rigs are fired back up. 

On a sucky note, didn't even get a shot at any elk.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 22, 2017)

I just finished updating my old folding PC.  From and AMD AM1 to a Ryzen 1700.      I now can crunch on it too.  I am crunching on 12 of its cores.  Still crunching on my daily use PC with 4 cores.  Crunch on my brothers and sisters.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2017)

The main server was down for a couple of days since I had to move it to a case from the test bench in order to install an LTO5 tape drive.  I needed something to backup the RAID5 box.  I couldn't get the old m/b on the 2600k to recognize the SAS card for some reason.  It's PCI-e x8 but for some reason it wouldn't work in an x16 slot.  I suspect that they might be an older generation or something but it worked fine in the Supermicro server board.  So now I can do backups from the 2600k to the dual 2697 using both ethernet ports on both machines.  I think I'll need to upgrade my switch to get the best throughput but that's not a major expense.


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 23, 2017)

System is up now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey Team- opened up a planning thread to discuss some upcoming challenges.

Check it out here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ing-thread-october-and-novermber-2017.238091/


----------



## T.R. (Oct 24, 2017)

> We will be doing maintenance on our clustered file system on Wednesday, October 25, beginning at 12:00 UTC. We anticipate that the work will take approximately four hours.
> 
> During this time, volunteers will not be able to upload or download new work. No action is required by you, as your devices will automatically retry their connections after the maintenance work is completed.
> 
> We appreciate your patience and participation.


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=542


----------



## Irony (Oct 24, 2017)

I think I fixed my crashing at midnight issue, (found out that if i babysat it till midnight, it wouldnt crash till 4am, and if I babysat it at 12 and 4, it wouldn't crash till 8) I disabled everything that I could think of that could be scheduling a task, no change. Then started killing every running program one by one, openhardwaremonitor seems to be the culprit, somehow. Disabled it running at startup and haven't had a crash in 2 days.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2017)

Irony said:


> I think I fixed my crashing at midnight issue, (found out that if i babysat it till midnight, it wouldnt crash till 4am, and if I babysat it at 12 and 4, it wouldn't crash till 8) I disabled everything that I could think of that could be scheduling a task, no change. Then started killing every running program one by one, openhardwaremonitor seems to be the culprit, somehow. Disabled it running at startup and haven't had a crash in 2 days.



My system had an issue if I tried to run *HW monitor* and *cpuz* together (Windows 10 Pro)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2017)

Anyone else having problems with Microbiome Immunity Project on Linux?

I recently switched over to MIP only and noticed a precipitous drop in PPD.  I had been getting 15-16K but dropped to 10K.  thinking that was just the way it was, I ignored it for a bit, but then last night started poking around the WCG site and noticed that MIP is actually listed with the highest PPH.  I also noticed that my 6500T on W10 was beating my 4.4 GHz 2600K on Linux.  TV'ed into my 3220T and found 3 WU's stuck, with 2 of them stuck at 100%  at 36 and 40 hours.  It took a reboot to get them unstuck.  The display output quit working on my 2600K so I couldn't even TV in to see what was up, so I have no idea how many were stuck there.  They do seem to run better on Windows.  My 6500T's PPD has gone up 1K on only MIP instead of a mix with OET.


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else having problems with Microbiome Immunity Project on Linux?



I had trouble with MIP running on both of my Ryzen rigs (Linux and Windows) so I took that project off of them for now. My ppd seems to have returned to what it was before on both rigs


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> I had trouble with MIP running on both of my Ryzen rigs (Linux and Windows) so I took that project off of them for now. My ppd seems to have returned to what it was before on both rigs


Same here. but solved my heating problem.
low PPD but low voltage and low temps also.


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey guys 

Haven't been on in a while but I'm still crunching away. I thought my Xeon 2658 was dead, found it off one day and then wouldn't post, tried it in 3 boards with no luck. Been sitting for a couple months now so for shits and giggles though I'd give it another go. Booted right up and has been running for a few week now with no issue, go figure huh?

Also, fired up the Xeon 2683 rig a few days ago now that the weather is cooler, so I'm full speed for the upcoming challenges. 

Happy crunching all


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2017)

This shows what happened to my 2600K when I went from OET/MIP to MIP only.






And my 6500T is kicking the 4.4GHz 2600K's butt with these.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2017)

Update: For the above system, going from MIP to OET took the points from 5,700 to 10,100 PPD!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2017)

Ok got the new 48 thread server up today but it will no download work. It found one task and thats it. tried updating the project and changed the setting to 3 days of work @ 100% load 24/7






NVM it just went crazy downloading EVERYTHING!


----------



## stevorob (Nov 2, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> "picture of all those sweet sweet threads"
> 
> 
> NVM it just went crazy downloading EVERYTHING!



Yeah I've noticed that too - it'll download that one task, and then a bit later you just get flooded with new work.


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Yeah I've noticed that too - it'll download that one task, and then a bit later you just get flooded with new work.


WCG usually gives a small initial batch of work to a new rig then opens it up full after that batch is completed.

This has been in affect for a few years now, iirc it was changed to the current method around the time that Ripple Labs first started up.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 2, 2017)

Have you seen where the price of XRPs is?  Makes you wonder.  I converted all of mine over to Stellar Lumens.  Not a good move so far but things might be looking up.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi everyone  

Norton showed me the light of the thread so I thought I'd come over and say hi and say that I have hopefully joined the team finally!!  

I used to do a lot of this back years ago in 2006 with my own little team (https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=RS4ZSWKXP1) and since now seeing it come up again and with all the CPU power at home, I figure, well, time to make some more use of it  
Apologises in advance for any daft or stupid questions to which I hope there won't be many but...  Just in case!! 

I'm just wondering if someone might be able to show me a few pointers using the results site at all please?  My user name is phill23.. I can't seem to find out anything about it but it still thinks that I'm with my old team..  Could anyone help at all please?


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2017)

phill said:


> I'm just wondering if someone might be able to show me a few pointers using the results site at all please? My user name is phill23.. I can't seem to find out anything about it but it still thinks that I'm with my old team.. Could anyone help at all please?


You're all set and on the Team- welcome aboard! 

Here's our Team stats page:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

and your individual stats:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=172362


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for that Norton   It's been a long time since we chatted so I hope your keeping ok 

On the side of things, I hope that the few cores I've put to work today gives some help to the cause   Are there particular tasks you run or do you all run the lot?


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2017)

phill said:


> Thanks for that Norton  It's been a long time since we chatted so I hope your keeping ok


Doing well and yes it has been a while- good to see you back here



phill said:


> On the side of things, I hope that the few cores I've put to work today gives some help to the cause  Are there particular tasks you run or do you all run the lot?


Anything you can do to help contribute is important, whether it's only a few cores or a 100 cores  As far as tasks to run, I try to crunch everything but have my Ryzen rigs running a select few jobs since they do awesome with some and only average with others


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2017)

Well I have a dual core system running, my i7 laptop (that's running at about 90% CPU load at max, didn't want it to melt or anything lol) and then my little 2600k that's at 4.4Ghz, so I hope it helps/makes a little difference 

When I can scrape some money together I will look into getting my 5960X up and running, it's been a long project so far and it's not been used in 18 months


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2017)

phill said:


> When I can scrape some money together I will look into getting my 5960X up and running, it's been a long project so far and it's not been used in 18 months


If you want some nice crunching power a Ryzen 1600/1600X in a cheap board running Linux will output more than twice a 2600k at about the same power usage


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2017)

I wish I could spend anything on any hardware Norton, at the moment with the new job and my massive drop in wages I barely have enough cash to keep food on my table and to get chance to see my daughter   PC upgrades are sadly right down the list of things I can/should spend cash on


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2017)

phill said:


> I wish I could spend anything on any hardware Norton, at the moment with the new job and my massive drop in wages I barely have enough cash to keep food on my table and to get chance to see my daughter   PC upgrades are sadly right down the list of things I can/should spend cash on


Sorry to hear about that bud 

Hope your situation improves over the next few months and you get a little breathing room for yourself. Thanks for contributing to the team even with all of that stuff going on.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2017)

It's alright Norton, the job decision was my idea and I didn't realise I'd be so lucky to get it but always the way when you need a little extra you get offered something you can't turn down lol   As for the daughter side of things, well, when she's a little older it'll be easier but it's just dealing with what it is now which is the struggle..  But with nice people around you, you tend to forget all the bad and just think of the good   I'm hoping in about 6 months or so, I'll have a bit of a step up in wages and then things might get and be a little easier, we'll see 

Oh but glad to know that the Ryzen CPUs are a good one for crunching..  I was thinking of spoiling my daughter and girl friend with a 1700 system..    It would be nice to be able to put them to good use


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

Just a few daft question here guys, but is there a test for the CPU performance in Bonic??  I'm guessing there is but I just thought it was best to ask as I'm curious to find out what my CPU's are worth


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2017)

phill said:


> Just a few daft question here guys, but is there a test for the CPU performance in Bonic??  I'm guessing there is but I just thought it was best to ask as I'm curious to find out what my CPU's are worth


BOINC Manager > Tools> Run CPU Benchmarks
You can check it in the Event Log
BOINC Manager > Tools> Event Log


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

You sir are a star!!   Thank you   I'll post my findings as soon as possible


----------



## stevorob (Nov 6, 2017)

Well had a drive failure on the FX rig after Ubuntu updated to 17.10... really weird...

Luckily, had a spare laptop hdd laying around that I reinstalled a fresh copy of 17.10 onto and just got it started back up crunching.  We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 9, 2017)

CPU OC'd again to 3.65 GHz, stable at 67°C.
Shutdown issue resolved after bios update to ver 1001.

Edit: 3.65GHz not stable, drooped OC to 3.6GHz. will do some tweaking in the weekend.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice 1600X/Asrock X370 Taichi combo w/ram FS here for $450:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-bundle-for-sale-used-for-review.238684/


----------



## Arjai (Nov 12, 2017)

I just took MCM off my list of projects. All in the hopes of boosting the other projects and, well, boosting my badges in those other projects!

It is the majority of my tasks, MCM, and has been for a while. I have a 10 year badge, on that one. Hoping that by dropping it, for the time being, I can improve my other badges and, maybe, my PPD.

My work schedule is crazy, still, but, I do get 2 days off now. The issue is that they are not together, Sun and Wed.

I don't want to complain about it but, I am going to.

Or, maybe not.

Point is, with so many things to do, my box building has been "boxed out" because of time restraints! So, I am most likely stuck with what I got, for the upcoming challenge.

I should be done with the MCM by then and, if one can believe the "remaining time" on the BOINC, I will be returning results on the two i3's at 4 an hour and on my laptop, about 4 every 1.5 to 3 hours. Which beats the hell out of the 5 hours of MCM on the i3's and the 7 hours of them on my laptop.

Which will be good for the challenge by almost 2 times (or more) the WU's returned (not to mention a possible move up the personal standings!).


Edit, Still hoping to get the "Opticon" switched over to the i7, after the next paycheck, on the 16th. It's a tough call because of the money, I toasted something doing it myself. Either the HDD or the Memory, the diagnostic flashes could mean either ( Dell's codes vary from box to box, it seems) and since it is a second hand box, and no real time to tinker, I am going to pay a local shop to cure it. 

But on that front, it is questionable. My landlord, or lady in the office that works for the Landlords, did not cash a check I wrote last month, until last Monday. Meaning my account is now, nearly, $200 overdrawn. It is kind of a setback. But, if I can, I am going to try and negotiate a reasonable price for the switch from the people I bought it from. Maybe by fibbing a bit. Probably not, I am a bad liar and don't like doing it. 

I see so many people get away with it though...I have enough of a hard time sleeping, as it is!

I will still try, without lying, to negotiate a fair price. It's not like the shop doesn't have a few sticks of DDR3 or a spare couple of HDD's lying around!


----------



## infrared (Nov 16, 2017)

@Wastedslayer has a decent R7 1700 & a Crosshair VI Hero going for a really decent price, maybe one of our American crunchers will be interested?

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ryzen-r7-1700-asus-crosshair-vi-hero-x370.238708/

This is 24k PPD capable while OC'd or >18K with stock settings if efficiency is high priority for you. (based on linux OS and SCC project)


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2017)

WCG 13th Birthday challenge is on- details here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...1-16-11-22-2017-calling-all-crunchers.238851/

CRUNCH ON!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2017)

I got some HSTB's!



phill said:


> Oh by the way, is there a way to get a little read out like thebluebumblebee has in his signature?? I just noticed a few of the people here have that..


I'll try to get you an answer on this soon.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'll try to get you an answer on this soon.



As I recall, the cruncher has to have 100,000 points to get the cruncher badge?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 18, 2017)

@phill Here's how @thebluebumblebee and I got our signature goodies 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES

These are for Folding at Home, not for WCG.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys, Norton put me right on a few things last night but my brain was melting at near midnight to try and get the pic to work in the signature (not the folding at home one!!) but it's fine, I'll just swing by every so often


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2017)

phill said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, Norton put me right on a few things last night but my brain was melting at near midnight to try and get the pic to work in the signature (not the folding at home one!!) but it's fine, I'll just swing by every so often


Edit/change "url/sigpic" to "sigpic" to fix that signature pic

Also, enter your WCG user name in your preferences to get your WCG cruncher badge displayed:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/preferences


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2017)

About those widgets:
IRC, you can get (at least) 3 different ones for WCG to put in your signature.  @Norton 's already pointed out the one from FDC.  There is also one at WCG when you log into your account under settings.  There's also one available here: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,29840


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2017)

Saw this...







Thought about this!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> Edit/change "url/sigpic" to "sigpic" to fix that signature pic
> 
> Also, enter your WCG user name in your preferences to get your WCG cruncher badge displayed:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/preferences



I tried that Norton but it's not even showing anything including the text??  I think I missed something out there!! 



thebluebumblebee said:


> About those widgets:
> IRC, you can get (at least) 3 different ones for WCG to put in your signature.  @Norton 's already pointed out the one from FDC.  There is also one at WCG when you log into your account under settings.  There's also one available here: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,29840



Thanks thebluebumblebee, I'll see if I can give it a go 

EDIT - I think I've done something wrong because it's not working or showing up lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2017)

phill said:


> I see you get a decent throughput with the 2600k under Linux, do you have it overclocked at all?


I have one at stock and one at 4.4 GHz.  They're running OET only which is one of the highest PPD Projects for Linux systems.  Look at the numbers for that 6600K though.  Very impressed with it.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2017)

I know it's too little too late, but the system that went down a couple of days ago; I got it back up and running again. Had to format and reinstall Windows............Must have been a bad install as it's doing great now. Well, so far. LOL

Also finally got the ole 1156 with i7-860 up and running and both are crunching along..............Wish this could have happened a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice 1600X/ASUS Prime B350M-A/CSM combo at Newegg for $269.98 (Ryzen 1600X on sale for $199)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.3705944

Good for 16k+ ppd in Linux!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have one at stock and one at 4.4 GHz.  They're running OET only which is one of the highest PPD Projects for Linux systems.  Look at the numbers for that 6600K though.  Very impressed with it.



Mines running at 4.4Ghz too   It seems to be pretty happy there, no worse than 60C under load.. I figure that's ok   I take it you run it 24/7?  I just use Boinc which I guess is what you refer to?  Do you run Linux on the 6600k? 

I'll run my systems until I wake up in the morning hoping that will help a little more to bump us up a level or something   If I get my server running, if there's anything I can do to test on it which would run better, I'd be happy to hear it   At the moment it runs VMware and a WM of Server 2012 R2 and Linux   I was hoping to see if I could put it to a bit of cancer crunching....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2017)

phill said:


> Do you run Linux on the 6600k?


On FDC, you can click on each system ID and it will bring up everything about it.  You can also hover the mouse over the system ID and it will give you an abbreviated version, like this:


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2017)

You guys are amazing   I wish I had left my 2600k rig on today, the sun is out and I could have crunched for free!!   Damn English weather.... lol


----------



## infrared (Nov 23, 2017)

On the last day of the challenge I was having a look about at some of the higher ppd members of other teams, one guy from HardOCP has 3x AMD threadripper 1950X's _and _an Intel i9 7960X. (both 16C 32T)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=782631

Looks like they're very evenly matched, putting out 70K-72K average each!  With the same throughput the 1950X is insane value at half the price

Edit - on closer inspection the high average is due to sandbagging on 1st day of challenge, in reality it's more like 55-60K. still nuts!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2017)

Had installed RealTemp on the 1156 and 860 system running Windows 10. Fired up RealTemp and within about 5 minutes the system rebooted. This happened every time I started RealTemp. 

Uninstalled it and all is working as it should.


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2017)

infrared said:


> On the last day of the challenge I was having a look about at some of the higher ppd members of other teams, one guy from HardOCP has 3x AMD threadripper 1950X's _and _an Intel i9 7960X. (both 16C 32T)
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=782631
> 
> Looks like they're very evenly matched, putting out 70K-72K average each!  With the same throughput the 1950X is insane value at half the price



Now that has just made me want one even more!!   These new AMD CPU's are amazing


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Had installed RealTemp on the 1156 and 860 system running Windows 10. Fired up RealTemp and within about 5 minutes the system rebooted. This happened every time I started RealTemp.
> 
> Uninstalled it and all is working as it should.



EDIT: Well, so much for it being RealTemp!!!! It just crashed again about 5 minutes ago. Suppose I better run memtest on the ram to make sure it isn't something there.


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2017)

It's not running overclocked or anything is it Stinger??


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2017)

phill said:


> It's not running overclocked or anything is it Stinger??



Nope, not at all. Not sure what is going on with it yet.


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2017)

I take it has a fresh install and such for the PC?  That normally gives me enough hassles if something isn't behaving properly...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2017)

Sorry @stinger608, pc issues suck...and now I'm hitting some issues.

Seems that my main rig is crapping out. It's giving me constant errors all coming from wcg, and the error was about accessing memory. Not sure what's going on. I Uninstaller wcg just now but no time to get into it further til tomorrow night or thus weekend. Going to test memory as well, and give wcg a reinstall. Hoping for something easy lol.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Sorry @stinger608, pc issues suck...and now I'm hitting some issues.
> 
> Seems that *my main rig is capping out.* It's giving me constant errors all coming from wcg, and the error was about accessing memory. Not sure what's going on. I Uninstaller wcg just now but no time to get into it further til tomorrow night or thus weekend. Going to test memory as well, and give wcg a reinstall. Hoping for something easy lol.




Let us know if you need any parts to help test things out


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2017)

Norton said:


> Let us know if you need any parts to help test things out



Oops, little typo there  thanks though. I'll let you know how things go over the next few days but hopefully it's nothing major and worst case just software. I'll also do a full reinstall before looking for new hardware. Let's hope


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tested the memory and nothing came up with errors. Tossed a 4 gig set of Ripjaw's in there and it ran for about 2 hours without any issues and then did the same dang thing. 

Going to go ahead and reinstall Windows to eliminate that possibility. 

I do have 3 Vraptor drives in the system in a RAID 0 so I'm going to pull them as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2017)

Pulled everything I posted above and it still was crashing with a "clock watchdog" error. 
Did some research and found that a possible issue is the processor communication to the ram..............There were also some statements of possible bios update issues.

Well, finally got a damn USB flash drive formatted and set for a boot disk and updated the bios. Reformatted the drive, installed Windows yet again, ran it for about 4 hours and installed BOINC. So far so good I think. 

Been running BOINC now for about an hour without a crash....................Got my fingers crossed on this. Hopefully, it was the outdated bios.


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2017)

I love the dedication of the team here folding away for such a cause, makes me proud to be part of it   As soon as I can I will start putting a little more hardware towards it, with things going on at the moment, I'm sad to say there's not much hope of it happening, but looking at that prize that was up for grabs, I'm curious..  two Ryzen 1700's, bit of ram, board and the rest for a system, would it be as good for points to watts used??


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2017)

phill said:


> I love the dedication of the team here folding away for such a cause, makes me proud to be part of it   As soon as I can I will start putting a little more hardware towards it, with things going on at the moment, I'm sad to say there's not much hope of it happening, but looking at that prize that was up for grabs, I'm curious..  two Ryzen 1700's, bit of ram, board and the rest for a system, would it be as good for points to watts used??


A pair of 1700's crunching full-time in Linux would likely put you in the top 10 for daily output


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> A pair of 1700's crunching full-time in Linux would likely put you in the top 10 for daily output



Jeez, makes me want to sell a bunch of my stuff and invest in a couple of 1700's!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> A pair of 1700's crunching full-time in Linux would likely put you in the top 10 for daily output



My goal is to get one 1700 in the near future. I've wanted to do it for a while, but due to other important matters, I've had to postpone things quite a bit.

Early next year would be fine by me... Let's hope 




stinger608 said:


> Pulled everything I posted above and it still was crashing with a "clock watchdog" error.
> Did some research and found that a possible issue is the processor communication to the ram..............There were also some statements of possible bios update issues.
> 
> Well, finally got a damn USB flash drive formatted and set for a boot disk and updated the bios. Reformatted the drive, installed Windows yet again, ran it for about 4 hours and installed BOINC. So far so good I think.
> ...



Hoping for the best for you! 

Haven't had 30 minutes to look into my own pc yet, but tomorrow I should be able to do it. It's running now stably, just need to get boinc running again and tested out. Would be great if a simple reinstall did the trick.


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 26, 2017)

I've been running my 5820k at 4ghz and pulling 190 watts, measuring with a kill-a-watt. Bumpped up to 4.4ghz , now pulling 245 watts plus about 15 degrees hotter across the cores. Too early to tell the production upgrade but it's looking to be about 1500 points more a day. Do you guys think it's worth it? I'm torn as to whether I should keep it there.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Hoping for the best for you!




Runs great..............Right up until I install BOINC and start it crunching. Then it locks up. I've tried 4 different versions of BOINC and it does it on every one of them. And of course I have checked temps and they are great. Lower 40c's when it crunches. Only lasts about 5 minutes and then locks up.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2017)

4x4n said:


> I've been running my 5820k at 4ghz and pulling 190 watts, measuring with a kill-a-watt. Bumpped up to 4.4ghz , now pulling 245 watts plus about 15 degrees hotter across the cores. Too early to tell the production upgrade but it's looking to be about 1500 points more a day. Do you guys think it's worth it? I'm torn as to whether I should keep it there.


Not worth the heat/power usage or the risk of damaging your hardware imho- I generally prefer a little less output and go for the long haul


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> A pair of 1700's crunching full-time in Linux would likely put you in the top 10 for daily output



Well sounds like a plan for me then..  I was looking at the 1700X as that's a little faster stock speeds but I'm wondering if it's worth the extra power consumption..  But that said, I'd try running them whenever I'm at home or if the weather is decent since the solar panels on the house seem to make more than enough if I don't have the miner on running away lol  That thing sucks power lol



4x4n said:


> I've been running my 5820k at 4ghz and pulling 190 watts, measuring with a kill-a-watt. Bumpped up to 4.4ghz , now pulling 245 watts plus about 15 degrees hotter across the cores. Too early to tell the production upgrade but it's looking to be about 1500 points more a day. Do you guys think it's worth it? I'm torn as to whether I should keep it there.



With the mining I decided against running things as fast as they could because what would be the point..  More stress on the hardware, higher power consumption, it's not worth it   To have something ticking over is much better way of doing it so I can tell since you're temps are lower, the consumption is lower but also less stress on things, just makes more sense to me...  I think the same goes for the crunching..  If your flogging the guts of it, something is bound to break and you'll loose so much more than just down time from the system..  This is why I was toying with the idea of a  couple 1700 systems, since they seem to be one of the lowest powered 8 core 16 thread CPU's I've seen.  Plus they aren't massively expensive..  I'd love to tempt myself with a 1950X or the 32 core AMD server CPU's but that's well out of my budget   But if I can build something now that's cheap ish, I'd be more than willing to give it a go    Which leads me onto something.....


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for the responses guys.

4.4ghz just sounds so much cooler though


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2017)

It does until you see how much more power it takes and that it doesn't give a massive amount of extra performance lol  That said I do plan to run a 5960X at some point..  It will be interesting to see the difference between the stock clocks and the overclocked settings that I'll use to see how much power it takes or wants to run..

EDIT - I just noticed that your username is 4x4n...  4.4Ghz seems to fit in nicely there  lol  Apologises, Sunday brain doesn't work too well lol

That said, I'm just having a bit of fun with something now...  I hope Norton will approve....


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2017)

Well finally got a bit of time to show you a few silly things I have been up to..  So here goes 

I'm a bit of a nut when it comes to hardware and with this new job, I've been able to grab a few things and I've mentioned it in another thread in on TechPowerUp but I thought since I wanted to do a little more when it comes to cancer crunching as I lost my Nan 20 years ago and a bit more, plus good friend's wife has recently been contracted with it but thankfully is fighting it off  
So, my little story is so far.. 

Back in the beginning of the year I was in another job and had a delivery of a new server for one of the new lines at work.  I saw the new server and setup and thought wow... Now a few weeks after the rack went and some reason it came back to us as it wasn't needed..  I spoke with someone and said that I could have the unit since it was of no use...
About 3 months ago I started in the IT role that I'm in now and within a few weeks I was able to grab something that was getting 'thrown out' (recycled) since it was no longer needed..  So I said could I have it and off it went home with me 

So here's a few pictures of what I've been able to get hold off 







This thing was a beast to get home..  22U rack server case for free 





















A no longer required Dell R710 server from work   I plan to grab any other servers that are no longer required so I can make use of the hardware, purely for testing and crunching   This one only has a single 4 core 8 thread CPU, but I think I can try and grab another from one of the many R710's we have and add another..






A few ram sticks for a possible upgrade... 
And a slight change for the home network as well...  











With a few more ports spare, I can add a few more systems and as all the R710s we have at work seem to have quad network ports, I think I have a reason to make use of the 48 ports in this switch 
And so, as I have managed to get VMWare installed and running, I have managed to also get a VM of Linux installed and Windows 2012 R2 with a paid for licence (good or bad it came from Ebay lol )  
Here we go...











So, I've room for another 10 2U servers, which should prove interesting.. I'm hoping to get my hands on a few 2011 socket models would be great but I was also tempted by a few Ryzen systems.  If I could somehow mount them inside of here, I'd gladly do it  
Also I'm planning to take this to wherever I move so I can store the home network in it and the servers and keep it in the rack, all nice and neat and tidy   Well kinda  

I hope you guys enjoy the pics   Back to crunching a bit more


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2017)

What do you pay for electricity?  I had to cut back on the rigs I run just because the electric bill was obscene.  It's not so bad with the newer cpus but it's still a pretty hefty hit each month.


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm fairly lucky in that I do have solar panels so it helps a bit but otherwise, it's a little pricey but then with the miner sucking 600w to 800w an hour (depending on what it's doing) right now my electric isn't cheap lol  I think I'm paying under 15p a unit, but I tend to put 15p a unit onto my wattage meters just to over estimate the costs   I don't tend to worry about it too much but if I start having to pay more than I already do, I'll turn things off.  That said, I tend to run the server and other PC's when I'm home and if the weather is good I'll leave it running, otherwise, everything will just been turned on for a few hours a day in hope to do a little bit more  

I do like your wcgrid signature twilyth   Whereabouts could I get something like that?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 28, 2017)

I think that's SNURK signature.  It's been so long I'm not sure.  But if so, post to the following thread and let him know you want one.  Just give it a few days at least since I don't think he checks the thread every day.

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,29840_lastpage,yes#lastpost


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you twilyth   I've posted and I'll just hang on waiting, there's no rush 

Shame I can't get it running at work on my work PC, would have been nice to add a few extra cores


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2017)

Finally got the 4770k back crunching. Everything seems to be running OK after a BOINC reinstall, but I'll be keeping an eye on it.  Very soon, I'm going do a Windows wipe and reinstall just to freshen things up a bit, but one step at a time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2017)

Why do I torture myself by perusing CL?  I keep finding things like this, a 35 watt i7-4785T in a micro, stuff anywhere package, for only $200.  I have a similar one from HP that's an  i5-6500T and I'm amazed at its PPD for only *38 watts total*.


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2017)

We have something similar at work, very tiny little system, I don't think it's very many watts at all... not sure how powerful it is mind..  I think it's a Celeron CPU...


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2017)

Here's a quick look at a stats program that @Aquinus has been working on 








Details here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crunching-the-crunched-numbers.239079/



Aquinus said:


> I'm also accepting any creative names for the service as well. WCG Stats is just my boring "I need a name" name.


*We need a name for it, suggestions Team?*


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2017)

I like it   What about TechpowerUp WCG Stats??


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2017)

Managed to get the server upgraded this weekend..  A few pics for anyone interested 









































Before I was using about 180w for the 8 threads and now it's about the 220w for the 12 threads, which I didn't think it's so bad for an older piece of kit  
When I can get another heatsink for it, I'll add in the other X5650 so another 12 threads for the cause   I'm hoping it'll help a little bit 

I've also hopefully gained us another member as well, Blindfitter   He's crunching away with a few CPUs so I hope he manages to get the bug like I've done


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice setup @phill 



phill said:


> I've also hopefully gained us another member as well, Blindfitter  He's crunching away with a few CPUs so I hope he manages to get the bug like I've done



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...er-welcome-thread.135433/page-49#post-3763643


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2017)

Many thanks Norton   I think work might be getting rid of a few more servers at work, so I'll do my level best to grab them if they go  

I'm wondering how many more cores I'll need Norton to catch up with you


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2017)

phill said:


> I'm wondering how many more cores I'll need Norton to catch up with you



That's easy- list is in my sig (subject to change) 

*CPU crunchers- i7-980X/i7-970/i7-2600k/Ryzen 1700X/3930k/4pteron 4P (6168's)/Ryzen 1600X....(84 cores/120 threads total)*


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2017)

Do you crunch with those 24/7 Norton?   I think I'm a little bit behind you but if I could get half way, I'd be happy


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2017)

phill said:


> Do you crunch with those 24/7 Norton?   I think I'm a little bit behind you but if I could get half way, I'd be happy


24/7/365 at full load for everything except the FX8350 (50% load) and the 3930k (used ocassionally but always during challenges) atm  Though I might pause the 1700X in my main rig to game once in awhile


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2017)

So very impressive sir   I would hope that the electric is very cheap!!  I find that the solar panels help me but during the winter not so much  

Do you think that the Ryzen systems would be the best efficient systems to run Norton compared to your other rigs?  65w for 16 threads seems a very good way to go


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2017)

phill said:


> So very impressive sir   I would hope that the electric is very cheap!!  I find that the solar panels help me but during the winter not so much
> 
> Do you think that the Ryzen systems would be the best efficient systems to run Norton compared to your other rigs?  65w for 16 threads seems a very good way to go



The 1600X is the most efficient and has the highest output per thread of any of my rigs (17k ppd for all 12 threads at 170watts)


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm kinda surprised at that Norton but I can only judge by the reviews..  I've found these via Tweaktown...






Wonder what is going on there...
How do I measure the PPD?  I can upload a screenshot of the stats that Boinc test gives me but that's all I know of..  Is there another test I can do to see??

Got the CPU-Z tests updated and in a single screen shot...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2017)

phill said:


> Wonder what is going on there...


@Norton 's wattage is at the wall and includes everything in the system and losses in the PSU, whereas those Tweaktown numbers are *only* of the CPU and is PSU output.


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2017)

It does shows CPU only and system, I'm just curious about the testing of the 1700, I was wondering about for my daughter and girl friend for a system


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2017)

phill said:


> Wonder what is going on there...


Those measurements are at the 8 pin mb connector as @thebluebumblebee stated



phill said:


> How do I measure the PPD? I can upload a screenshot of the stats that Boinc test gives me but that's all I know of.. Is there another test I can do to see??


Check FreeDC- here are your rig stats
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=172362

The average listed is 7 day rolling avg and RAC is the 28 day rolling avg


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2017)

If you check the graph, you will see the CPU only and then system total as well..  This is what I was mentioning about.. 

The RAC rating for all of my hardware is a little low because its not on 24/7...


----------



## infrared (Dec 6, 2017)

Today was interesting.. had a ride in an ambulance, it appears I've got a blood clot in my leg :-/ Anyway, when I got home all the computers were powered down, my old man's been up to no good and had the main breaker off to work on something (I guess it's good he did that at least!). Maybe it's time I invest in a ups 
I can't get them all back up tonight, both 1800x machines are down for the night.. I think the 3.8ghz one had been going uninterrupted for months without a restart, only on a cheapo board too


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2017)

I hope all goes well with your blood work! Better that it was in your leg, and not your head!!
Take Care!


----------



## infrared (Dec 6, 2017)

Arjai said:


> I hope all goes well with your blood work! Better that it was in your leg, and not your head!!
> Take Care!


Thanks Arjai  Yeah too right, strokes are scary!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 6, 2017)

@infrared I hope all goes well with all the issues you are dealing with.  Best of luck from another continent.


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2017)

I hope things are ok Infrared


----------



## infrared (Dec 6, 2017)

Cheers guys, much appreciated. Touch wood, it should be fine, just gotta go in for another ultrasound tomorrow to check the blood thinners have done their job.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds like dvt (deep vein thrombosis).  If so, sitting for long periods of time like in an airplane can cause that.  Sounds like your getting this sorted though so best of luck to  you.


----------



## infrared (Dec 8, 2017)

Cheers Twilyth, turns out it isn't a clot which is great news, but they also don't really know whats caused it.   The ultrasound showed good bloodflow, the swelling is water build up, the lymph node is swollen and not draining the fluid atm. They basically told me to keep an eye on it and if it doesn't de-swell within 6 weeks go back. Weird, at least I'm not in danger of a stroke, heart attack etc, relieved!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 8, 2017)

infrared said:


> Cheers Twilyth, turns out it isn't a clot which is great news, but they also don't really know whats caused it.   The ultrasound showed good bloodflow, the swelling is water build up, the lymph node is swollen and not draining the fluid atm. They basically told me to keep an eye on it and if it doesn't de-swell within 6 weeks go back. Weird, at least I'm not in danger of a stroke, heart attack etc, relieved!



This good news indeed!  Glad to hear it.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2017)

infrared said:


> at least I'm not in danger of a stroke, heart attack etc, relieved!



     

Thank the one above for that brother!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hat (Dec 9, 2017)

@infrared 

Water buildup can be caused by... just about anything. Do be mindful of that, though, and know it can cause problems like the blood clot you thought you had. If it comes to it you may want to use something like this while you sleep

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VasoPress-...217892?hash=item1a3048a8e4:g:1hYAAOSw5UZY99pJ


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2017)

infrared said:


> Cheers Twilyth, turns out it isn't a clot which is great news, but they also don't really know whats caused it.   The ultrasound showed good bloodflow, the swelling is water build up, the lymph node is swollen and not draining the fluid atm. They basically told me to keep an eye on it and if it doesn't de-swell within 6 weeks go back. Weird, at least I'm not in danger of a stroke, heart attack etc, relieved!



Very glad your ok   Too much crap happens in this world as it is....


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2017)

That _is _great news.  It's frustrating when the pros can't give you answers though.  It might be worth getting a second opinion.  I hope you feel better and this gets resolved.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 10, 2017)

Glad that things are better for you @infrared that would scare the crap out of me.

I picked up a 5930k for a great deal and swapped it with my 5820k. I'm able to run this chip at 4.3ghz with the same temps as the 5820k at 4ghz.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey All,Just thought I would pop in and say Hi! Been gone for a few years but still see some very familiar names still crunchin hard. Props to ya for the hard work!


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm back baby


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2017)

infrared said:


> Cheers Twilyth, turns out it isn't a clot which is great news, but they also don't really know whats caused it.   The ultrasound showed good bloodflow, the swelling is water build up, the lymph node is swollen and not draining the fluid atm. They basically told me to keep an eye on it and if it doesn't de-swell within 6 weeks go back. Weird, at least I'm not in danger of a stroke, heart attack etc, relieved!



I'd definitely request blood work just to ensure there isn't an underlying infection causing your swelling. Acute lymphedema can most often be traced to infection rather than genetic causes, disease, etc.

While at home I would encourage some light to moderate exercise (depending on just how limited your leg is) to promote lymphatic circulation. The lymph system 'pumps' as a result of your movement, so things like walking or even yoga/pilates movements will assist in drainage. You could also look into compression pants which help prevent fluid build up and can be purchased anywhere. Lastly, avoid salt as much as possible and increase your potassium intake to eliminate excess water retention via diet.

In my opinion, 6 weeks is too long to just keep an eye on it. I'd be back for a follow up if I didn't see marked improvement in 2-3wks and back immediately if the swelling increases at all.

I am not a doctor but I am a biologist with a focus in biomedical science.


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 18, 2017)

@infrared glad to hear you are doing OK! BTW I finally got around to hooking the rigs back up after moving. Was going to get cabling run to my "crunchatorium" (storage room) but unless I wanted to do it myself (I don't) It'd be quite out of the budget range rn. So I caved and bought another Ethernet over power adapter to hook up my rigs. You guys should start seeing me re-appear in the stats and be more active on the forums.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2017)

Thought that maybe someone might find this information useful.  Now I must say that almost all of this has been done on Linux, especially OET.  MIP, on the other hand, has mostly run on Windows.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 22, 2017)

What is the deal with having to confirm likes before they're registered.  That's a serious pita.


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2017)

twilyth said:


> What is the deal with having to confirm likes before they're registered.  That's a serious pita.


Doesn't do that for me?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 22, 2017)

I think it was because I had scripting turned off.  I normally use firefux and allow scripts but I was using Chrome instead and had scripts off.

Thanks.


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tains-christmas-giveaway-2017-edition.239962/



*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!!!*


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice deal on a Ryzen 1600X, an Asrock X370 board, and some other goods for sale by @johnnyfiive here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/1600x-part-out-going-threadripper.239910/post-3772484

Probably won't last long


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Arjai (Dec 27, 2017)

Well, my internet is down, apparently the company shut it off because of lack of payment. Bill was due on Christmas and I don't get paid until Thursday. So, call the emergency # and sent a message via Thier website, using my phone, like now. No response yet. Anyway, Thursday might be a huge day for me. If they turn it back on in the morning. I have 3 machines with, Thursday morning, nearly 3 full days of WU's to drop! Could be close to 18-20 thousand points! I am still hoping they switch it on sooner though, it is a bit boring here without internet, since I cannot watch much on TV without it. I guess I will start a new book I have been putting off.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2017)

Asrock X370 Taichi here for $85 from @R-T-B 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...efective-fan-header-85-00.240025/post-3774677

Won't last, probably gone already


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 28, 2017)

Norton said:


> Asrock X370 Taichi here for $85 from @R-T-B
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...efective-fan-header-85-00.240025/post-3774677
> 
> Won't last, probably gone already



It's not gone.  I think TPU must be sleeping, lol.

EDIT:  It's pending now.  Will probably be gone really soon.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 28, 2017)

why would my WCG Cruncher badge not be showing in my Sig? I have it told to in my accnt settings??? I figured it would be back after a week of output!!??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2017)

The only thing I can think of is that it is case sensitive.  Make sure your actual WCG username matches what you've entered in your CP.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep it matches perfectly! It use to show like 5 years ago, But now it doesn't. Thanx!


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 2, 2018)

Just reached home to find the system on the login screen.. Something went wrong on 29th and the system restarted.
System up and crunching/folding, lets see if it is stable.


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 5, 2018)

Confused,
When does Free-Dc Start a New Day?
Its currently stating. Fri Jan 05, 01:31:26 showing 4th Jan

The current time in the UK is 06.31am GMT
there does not appear to be a consistence .

---------------------------------------------
it now has changed the date to the 5th, that being 02:00:EST and it being 07:00 GMT here in UK ( and showing its now, Today 5th Jan)

However, their was no update to anyones scores, they remained the same as per the last few hours. (presume they will be carried forward)

So could someone advise me please as to when Boinc updates Free-DC stats ? or how it works?

this would help me understand a bit more as i leave my machines on 24/7 100% and the output is widely random.  

-----------
ps removed previous post as couldn't edit attached jpeg back to thumbprint.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> Confused,
> When does Free-Dc Start a New Day?
> Its currently stating. Fri Jan 05, 01:31:26 showing 4th Jan
> 
> ...


Free DC only have the daily production ready for a few hours in the early morning GMT. You can always use yesterday or go to the source https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMemberStatHistory.do or use this https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/0/0/22175/0


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 5, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Free DC only have the daily production ready for a few hours in the early morning GMT. You can always use yesterday or go to the source https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMemberStatHistory.do or use this https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/0/0/22175/0



That now makes more sense, I can now understand why thebumblebee doesn't get his Pie chart updated on a regular basis. 'must be frustrating'

Have had a quick look through those 2 sites you proposed, nice, and up to date, will give them more time later.

Thanks again,


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2018)

AMD EPYC cpu's are now listed at NewEgg


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2018)

Yeah, FreeDC is, or at least used to be, a one man operation, so things can be a little flakey at times.  Still you have to give Bok props for managing to run the site year after year on his own.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> I can now understand why thebumblebee doesn't get his Pie chart updated on a regular basis.


I'm the most logical choice to do Pie because FDC updates at a realistic time for me, 7:00 PM PST or 8:00 PM PDT.  I've just had motivation problems getting it done lately.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2018)

The 3820 is still crunching in the attic and it's about 2*F (-17*C) outside and the CPU under load at 4.2Ghz and 1.31v is running at a chilly:

```
coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Package id 0:  +34.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 0:        +21.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 1:        +30.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 2:        +30.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 3:        +34.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```

I might have a little bit of room for a higher overclock.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> The 3820 is still crunching in the attic and it's about 2*F (-17*C) outside and the CPU under load at 4.2Ghz and 1.31v is running at a chilly:
> 
> ```
> coretemp-isa-0000
> ...


You'll be able to brew your own LN2 pretty soon.  Just wait for it condense outside into puddles.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2018)

twilyth said:


> You'll be able to brew your own LN2 pretty soon.  Just wait for it condense outside into puddles.


It's supposed to get down to -16*F (-27*C) early Sunday morning. At this rate there won't be any LN2, it will just be solid blocks of nitrogen. 

I'm just astonished that the AIO is taking it like a champ. It was an experiment after all.


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 6, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm the most logical choice to do Pie because FDC updates at a realistic time for me, 7:00 PM PST or 8:00 PM PDT.  I've just had motivation problems getting it done lately.


i hope you didn't take it in that i was complaining of you, the service you provide is welcomed by me. 

and i fully understand you cannot provide information to the team until it is updated and available .

keep up the good work.


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2018)

Guys I've just noticed since getting my server back up and running with Linux, that I seem to be using only about 50% of the actual CPU performance..  I've no clues as to why but does anyone think it could be because of the VMware software I'm using??  I'm just curious if I should actually not bother with it and just use a simple install of Linux that way??  Just curious....


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2018)

@phill , did you set the "computing preferences" in your BOINC application? It's in the bottom of the "tools" drop-down menu.


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2018)

That's a good shout Stinger, but no I don't normally touch that unless I install it on laptops..  I thought by default it would be at 100% but when I power it on tomorrow after work or before (depending on how the weather looks!! lol) I'll see if I can have a look and see what it's set to   Thanks for that, I didn't think about looking there!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyone on this team have a threadripper build going? Just curious. I actually wouldnt mind running one 24/7 but I dont have the $2800 to purchase a rig to do it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Anyone on this team have a threadripper build going? Just curious. I actually wouldnt mind running one 24/7 but I dont have the $2800 to purchase a rig to do it.


Only when I'm asleep - in my dreams.


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Anyone on this team have a threadripper build going? Just curious. I actually wouldnt mind running one 24/7 but I dont have the $2800 to purchase a rig to do it.


@XZero450 may be setting one up, not 100% sure



thebluebumblebee said:


> Only when I'm asleep - in my dreams.


Same here 

A pair of Ryzen 1600/B350 setups will get you close to what TR 1920X would do


----------



## XZero450 (Jan 10, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Anyone on this team have a threadripper build going? Just curious. I actually wouldnt mind running one 24/7 but I dont have the $2800 to purchase a rig to do it.



I'm in the process of putting one together "as we speak", all the pieces that I have thus far are sitting on my kitchen table while I await opportunities to find the remainder.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm just curious but how many machines crunching 24/7 would net us about a million more points a day guys do you think?


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm just curious but how many machines crunching 24/7 would net us about a million more points a day guys do you think?


Would likely take around 230-240 threads to hit that goal.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2018)

Daft question Norton but would it matter on the thread being used ie erm, 2600k CPU or Ryzen as an example?

Maybe that's something @blindfitter will be able to help with


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2018)

Ryzen will give you 2-3X the output of a 2600k so you would need far fewer threads to reach your stated goal with Ryzen


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2018)

I wasn't sure if it was just a thread count or if it would be better with newer hardware, bit of a daft question but then I'm daft as a brush so   

Thanks Norton   I'm hoping for a bit of a helping hand with something I'm trying to work out at work..  Will see what happens 

Also I see a few Threadripper setups doing well on a couple of peoples system ID's in the Free-DC site..  Sooooooo tempted but think there might be a better price to return using something else.......  Anyways, enough of me babbling.....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2018)

phill said:


> I wasn't sure if it was just a thread count or if it would be *better with newer hardware*, bit of a daft question but then I'm daft as a brush so
> 
> Thanks Norton   I'm hoping for a bit of a helping hand with something I'm trying to work out at work..  Will see what happens
> 
> Also I see a few Threadripper setups doing well on a couple of peoples system ID's in the Free-DC site..  Sooooooo tempted but think there might be a better price to return using something else.......  Anyways, enough of me babbling.....


I have some older Intels - i7-970 (well it is a W3670, but same thing) and a slightly newer i7-4970K. On MCM the newer 4970 does 36% better corrected for clock speed. Since the newer one does 4.4 GHz and the older one only 3.6 GHz the real world difference is bigger (65% more per thread).  My only Linux rig (2520M laptop at 2.5 MHz) is not far from doing the same as the 970 Win 7 per thread at a much lower speed. So yes newer hardware AND Linux is the way to go. If I was to invest in new hardware for WCG only it would be a 1800X/19XX system on Linux.
Edit: Just in case that someone is checking my numbers http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=663488 then the 4970 is supporting two folding GPUs (each using 100% of a thread) and hence only running at 5 threads of 8, the 3670 is only handling one GPU but is my daily rig so it runs with 9 threads of the 12 WCG. More threads in use hampers my folding output.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2018)

I think it's time for some testing to be done....   I just need some cash now to get some rigs up and going..  The quest for a decent (I won't use the word Ultimate!!) cruncher is now a mission for me and blindfitter 

Thank you guys for the help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2018)

Norton said:


> Would likely take around 230-240 threads to hit that goal.


BOINC or WCG points?


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BOINC or WCG points?


1m WCG points- I currently get around 500k WCG ppd with the 120 or so threads I'm running


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2018)

@Norton, when you say PPD, what does that stand for??  Blonde moment.....


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2018)

phill said:


> @Norton, when you say PPD, what does that stand for??  Blonde moment.....


*P*oints *P*er *D*ay


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2018)

*P*urified *P*rotein *D*erivative I thought that I had deleted that smart aleck response.


Norton said:


> 120 or so threads I'm running


Do you have some trick way of hiding some, because I only see you at 108 threads.


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *P*urified *P*rotein *D*erivative
> 
> Do you have some trick way of hiding some, because I only see you at 108 threads.


My 3930k rig is idle atm ... that should bring it up to 120 threads


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2018)

Is there a way guys to change that ID number to something a little more, erm, useful??


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 13, 2018)

Norton said:


> 1m WCG points- I currently get around 500k WCG ppd with the 120 or so threads I'm running


One of these days when I actually get to finishing this thing... I wish there were more hours in the day or that I could get away with sleeping less.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay, not funny.  F@H is having problems with their stats' servers and now WCG seems to be having a problem as well.


> 1/15/2018 11:33:30 AM | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
> 1/15/2018 11:33:31 AM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 1/15/2018 11:33:31 AM | World Community Grid | No tasks sent
> 1/15/2018 11:33:31 AM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Microbiome Immunity Project
> ...


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, not funny.  F@H is having problems with their stats' servers and now WCG seems to be having a problem as well.


Maintenance activities:


> 12 Jan 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=549


----------



## Arjai (Jan 18, 2018)

Well, despite trying to work things out, numerous times, I got an eviction notice. Hearing is next Thursday. Looks like I will be heading back to the mission, unless I can shit 2 grand, between now and then!!

This sucks!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 21, 2018)

When I first started crunching for WCG I set two goals: Make it to the top 100 on the team and make it to the top 10,000 world wide.  I realized goal number one some time ago, and just reached goal number 2 today.





Time for a new goal - Get into the top 1000.  Wish me luck.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2018)

Congrats!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2018)

phill said:


> @Norton, when you say PPD, what does that stand for??  Blonde moment.....


Points Per Day


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 24, 2018)

got the 8350 crunching 24/7 with a few exclusive apps (the kids most played/cpu demanding games).  Up to 2000 PPD average


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 25, 2018)

Relocating to new apartment so system will be down for few days.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 28, 2018)

Just for the heck of it.  I calculated Points Per Day *per Core* of my various PC's with and their CPU's.  

I'll just call it PPD/Core

Ryzen 1700 @ 3.2 GHz - 633.745  PPD/Core
i7 4790S      @3.7 GHz   - 376.955  PPD/Core
i3 4130T      @2.9 GHz   - 28.75      PPD/Core

What did this prove to me?  The Chip's generation as well as clock speed matters.  
The i7 and i3 are 4th Gen Haswell chips.
You'll be happy to know that the Ryzen 1700 is my dedicated crunching/folding PC and runs 24/7


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> Ryzen 1700 @ 3.2 GHz - 633.745 PPD/Core


I get about the same with my 1700X in Windows 10.... the 1600X gets over *2x *that in Ubuntu!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> .... the 1600X gets over *2x *that in Ubuntu!



Hmmm...  Looks like one of these days I need to give Ubuntu another shot.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> I get about the same with my 1700X in Windows 10.... the 1600X gets over *2x *that in Ubuntu!



Wow, really? That is an amazing difference!!! I wonder if that is just due to being the Ryzen chip?


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 28, 2018)

When you guys quote your stats are the cpu's running stock ? as it would help me understand which way forward.

I'm planning a addition crunching rig, and it appears AMD is the way to go, last venture into AMD was (DFI nF4 sli-Dr Expert) its still here on the shelf, the mention of it sets Phill drooling  as he wants it for his nostalgia collection one day, Phill, one day.

Any way, for 24/7 use, which cpu? is the ideal, forget thread ripper for the time being, give us your A list.

now a mother-board, will the cheapest do? does it need overclocking? its a crunching machine .

memory, does it really make a difference ? crunching again?

Wait for replacements to range? or pick bargin EOL.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm guessing efficiency will be king, so I'm going with stock 

You and that DFI will part ways one day David!!  I'm sure I have some hardware here that you would like to swap around lol 

I'm guessing with something AMD 1700, 8Gb ram and a basic SSD for the OS and install   Something with good power delivery I think and VRM cooling would be a good start....


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 28, 2018)

@blindfitter  The stats I recently posted are with stock clocks.  From what I've gathered from reading various posts, it looks like AMD Ryzen chips give you the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 28, 2018)

@Norton Are you using the 370 Taichi board for BOTH your Ryzen systems? Also, which memory did you get that is working correctly? @blindfitter Is interested in what works.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2018)

Guys I was wondering about the Dell R710 for CPU's as I was looking at grabbing a few pairs of hex cores, I was curious what everyone might suggest?  I've seen the X5650's in a pair for about £40, and the X5680's go for anything past £130 for the pair..  For price/core or thread, I thought the X5650's might be an absolute steal....  ??
I was quite happy with the lowest spec hex cores and hopefully maybe tweaking them so they might be a little lower on the wattage (what settings I have in the bios of these server boards I'm not 100% sure but...) but what does everyone else think?  I was considering a pair of X5675's for my SR2 board, maybe a little overclock on them so I'd have a few cores to play around with   I'm aiming for efficency but I'm not sure that the X58 based kit is the best for that so challenge accepted


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2018)

Arjai said:


> @Norton Are you using the 370 Taichi board for BOTH your Ryzen systems? Also, which memory did you get that is working correctly? @blindfitter Is interested in what works.


Ok see below 



blindfitter said:


> mother-board, will the cheapest do? does it need overclocking? its a crunching machine .
> 
> memory, does it really make a difference ? crunching again?
> 
> Wait for replacements to range? or pick bargin EOL.


My recommendations for a Ryzen based budget cruncher:
-cpu- 1600/1600X/1700/1700X
-mb-  B350 chipset board
-ram- 8GB DDR4 2400 or 2666 (over 2666 isn't really needed to crunch imo if your budget is tight)
-os- Ubuntu or Mint (latest build)

No real need to overclock imo. If you do then make sure you have decent cooling

Note that my next build will be based on a B350 board, 8GB ram, and most likely a Ryzen 1600 (1700 for the extra threads _IF_ I can get a decent deal on one)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> -os- Ubuntu or Mint (latest build)


I will add to stay away from the Cinnamon desktop.


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 28, 2018)

phill said:


> Guys I was wondering about the Dell R710 for CPU's as I was looking at grabbing a few pairs of hex cores, I was curious what everyone might suggest?  I've seen the X5650's in a pair for about £40, and the X5680's go for anything past £130 for the pair..  For price/core or thread, I thought the X5650's might be an absolute steal....  ??
> I was quite happy with the lowest spec hex cores and hopefully maybe tweaking them so they might be a little lower on the wattage (what settings I have in the bios of these server boards I'm not 100% sure but...) but what does everyone else think?  I was considering a pair of X5675's for my SR2 board, maybe a little overclock on them so I'd have a few cores to play around with   I'm aiming for efficency but I'm not sure that the X58 based kit is the best for that so challenge accepted



I ran a X5660  clocked to 4.4ghz for a while. Not the most efficient set up though, registered around 300w with a kill-a-watt meter. PPD was around 10k running linux mint.  

Currently have two 2011 v3 Xeons  both running linux mint. A 14 core/28 thread @ 2.5ghz, pulls 185w  PPD around 22k, the other is 12 core/24 thread pulling 160w and about 18k PPD. 

The Ryzen chips are pretty efficient but for just a pure cruncher don't rule out the X99 Xeons. ES chip are fairly cheap on ebay, you can pick up a decent board used now for less than $150. I run both of mine with just 8gb of ram, so not a lot of upfront cost if you go this route. Stable as can be as well, my one rig has over 100 days of uptime.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 29, 2018)

phill said:


> Guys I was wondering about the Dell R710 for CPU's as I was looking at grabbing a few pairs of hex cores, I was curious what everyone might suggest?  I've seen the X5650's in a pair for about £40, and the X5680's go for anything past £130 for the pair..  For price/core or thread, I thought the X5650's might be an absolute steal....  ??
> I was quite happy with the lowest spec hex cores and hopefully maybe tweaking them so they might be a little lower on the wattage (what settings I have in the bios of these server boards I'm not 100% sure but...) but what does everyone else think?  I was considering a pair of X5675's for my SR2 board, maybe a little overclock on them so I'd have a few cores to play around with   I'm aiming for efficency but I'm not sure that the X58 based kit is the best for that so challenge accepted



I have 2x Xeon x5550@2.66Ghz and 2x Xeon x5675@ 3.06Ghz crunching 24/7. They pros are that you have many threads to run many tasks on and the models that I have are quite cheap to buy used. The cons are that they suck power and barf heat, which also in turn makes them loud (at least for me because I have 2 Poweredge r610's that are 1 U).


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> My recommendations for a Ryzen based budget cruncher:
> -cpu- 1600/1600X/1700/1700X
> -mb- B350 chipset board
> -ram- 8GB DDR4 2400 or 2666 (over 2666 isn't really needed to crunch imo if your budget is tight)
> ...



Appreciate your input @Norton  its the confirmation I needed.
have 50% of bits here already just need a cpu 1700 is my goal + cheap and cheerful B350.

@thebluebumblebee have mint running on 2 machines, alas with cinnamon, ( i'm a newbie ) how to go about staying away from cinnamon desktop.

Imminent Build


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure that it's Cinnamon, but I find myself needing to reboot my systems about once a week because they start cycling between 100-108-92% and it really hurts their PPD.  I believe that it's Cinnamon because when I reboot, there's often a warning about "Cinnamon Settings Deamon" running, asking whether I want to wait or kill it.  I posted about it here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/linux-systems-wigging-out.228863/post-3573299


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> I have 2x Xeon x5550@2.66Ghz and 2x Xeon x5675@ 3.06Ghz crunching 24/7. They pros are that you have many threads to run many tasks on and the models that I have are quite cheap to buy used. The cons are that they suck power and barf heat, which also in turn makes them loud (at least for me because I have 2 Poweredge r610's that are 1 U).





4x4n said:


> I ran a X5660  clocked to 4.4ghz for a while. Not the most efficient set up though, registered around 300w with a kill-a-watt meter. PPD was around 10k running linux mint.
> 
> Currently have two 2011 v3 Xeons  both running linux mint. A 14 core/28 thread @ 2.5ghz, pulls 185w  PPD around 22k, the other is 12 core/24 thread pulling 160w and about 18k PPD.
> 
> The Ryzen chips are pretty efficient but for just a pure cruncher don't rule out the X99 Xeons. ES chip are fairly cheap on ebay, you can pick up a decent board used now for less than $150. I run both of mine with just 8gb of ram, so not a lot of upfront cost if you go this route. Stable as can be as well, my one rig has over 100 days of uptime.



The reason for asking the question with the X560xx series is that is what is being recycled from work so if I can make them a crunching monster for about £40 then I thought it was a lot cheaper than a few hundred £'s that I don't have currently!    Lesser of two evils I guess but maybe the better one for me now?  If I can get a few of these with hex cores running during the day (solar panels should hopefully take care of the rest providing it's sunny in the UK... erm, maybe that's not something I shouldn't rely on!!) but that's all I was considering for now 

Eventually I'd love to grab myself some Ryzen CPU's for crunching and go from there


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 29, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm not 100% sure that it's Cinnamon, but I find myself needing to reboot my systems about one a week because they start cycling between 100-108-92% and it really hurts their PPD.  I believe that it's Cinnamon because when I reboot, there's often a warning about "Cinnamon Settings Deamon" running, asking whether I want to wait or kill it.  I posted about it here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/linux-systems-wigging-out.228863/post-3573299


Just checked my 2machines running mint, and yes they are both hovering in cpu usage. 98 -102%

Thanks for the info, will reboot tomorrow and see if improved ppd occurres


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2018)

Just found one of my system's doing this:


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 30, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee all stable now, will be monitoring, cheers


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for the tips guys   Very appreciated but in a way glad that I don't run mine 24/7 lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 1, 2018)

averaging 2600 PPD or so on the FX 8350 @ 60% load


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2018)

I finally got around to checking on what was up with my one system to find that it had lost it's WiFi connection.  It's running Mint 18.1 and it showed that it had a peak CPU usage of 117%!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2018)

Overclocking it maybe??  lol  
Joking aside, is it the Cinnamon 'theme' that is causing the issue??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2018)

Seems to be.


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2018)

I'll speak to the guys at work and see if they can suggest another theme to try


----------



## Bow (Feb 5, 2018)

Contest time????


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2018)

Bow said:


> Contest time????


Did you not get the e-mail from @Norton through WCG?


> The following is a message from the team captain of your World Community Grid team.
> 
> Hi Team,
> 
> ...


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2018)

Bow said:


> Contest time????



My poor electric!! :lol:  I hope the solar will be working its little socks off then!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 5, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you not get the e-mail from @Norton through WCG?



Yep I found it


----------



## Zachary85 (Feb 6, 2018)

I didn't get the email .... I checked my settings at WCG and the email address was missing one character for some reason. It use to work. 
It's been fixed now.    Time to start assembling the laptop fleet again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2018)

Not sure how I'm missing these notifications:


> Planned Maintenance on Monday, February 12
> 8 Feb 2018
> 
> Summary
> ...


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not sure how I'm missing these notifications:


Seems to ok now- there's another one coming on Feb 14th

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=553


> 12 Feb 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2018)

I checked free dc stats and I went from 7-8 grand up to 19. ??


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2018)

The Winter 2018 challenge is open:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...nch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.241785/post-3802994
Heat up those rigs Team! 



Bow said:


> I checked free dc stats and I went from 7-8 grand up to 19. ??


FreeDC error- looks like yesterday's total has been added to today


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2018)

Norton said:


> The Winter 2018 challenge is open:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...nch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.241785/post-3802994
> Heat up those rigs Team!



Heat up those homes I think you mean   Rigs are on, solar is working


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 25, 2018)

Just an insomnia induced rambling incoming. You know what would be super cool for us WCG farmers with many systems? A sort of centralized management client. Does this already exist? I think the web interface does some of this, but I'd like to see the running tasks for each system. Like a BOINC Client in advanced view that can see all of your systems.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> Just an insomnia induced rambling incoming. You know what would be super cool for us WCG farmers with many systems? A sort of centralized management client. Does this already exist? I think the web interface does some of this, but I'd like to see the running tasks for each system. Like a BOINC Client in advanced view that can see all of your systems.


I believe that there is, it's called BOINCview... or something like that. I've never used but I believe other team members have. I'll see if I can get some info for you about it.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 25, 2018)

You can connect to other machines using the regular BOINC client but, you can only view one machine at a time though. I do this for managing the 3820 in the attic which is running headless. There is an IP whitelist on each BOINC service running though so, you need to grant access to the machine that will be connecting into it because by default, it only allows connections from loopback/localhost.


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2018)

@blindfitter This might be useful for you with your machines, might not have to use Teamviewer


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2018)

Norton said:


> I believe that there is, it's called BOINCview... or something like that. I've never used but I believe other team members have. I'll see if I can get some info for you about it.


Looks like BOINCview might be "retired".

I did find something called BoincTasks and that looks like a pretty good tool that would do the same thing. Will probably look into that one for my rigs


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 25, 2018)

In the BOINC manager, in the file menu there is an option called "Select computer..." and if you put the box with the BOINC service running in there *after you white list your IP or hostname*, it will connect just like connecting to localhost. Notice how the title and right hand corner say the IP of "10.10.10.148" instead of "localhost" or "127.0.0.1". To update the whitelist, just update the "remote_hosts.cfg" file in "/etc/boinc-client". This should be true of most Debian-based distros.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/post-3396230


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 25, 2018)

@Aquinus 
I would like to try this out, Mac is working machine with all others PC's converted to Linux Mint or Unbutu ( 5 ) for the challenge.
Boinc is installed on all 6 and working fine. 1no. monitor using team viewer to manger the headless machines.

Do you whitelist each machine on said machine? or via the controlling Machine? this is the bit i don't fully understand.

Add its ip address to the boingmanager which i found OK.

Can this be done, whilst machines are crunching? or shut them down for the mods?

if its not to much trouble could you write a to do sheet. thank you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> if its not to much trouble could you write a to do sheet. thank you


Check out the instructions at https://efmer.com/ and let us know if you still need help.


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 25, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee 

Nice one, downloaded the manual, will advise how it goes, probably wait till challenge is over, as committed fully.


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> @thebluebumblebee
> 
> Nice one, downloaded the manual, will advise how it goes, probably wait till challenge is over, as committed fully.



Can sure tell that mr 70k a day!! lol


----------



## infrared (Feb 25, 2018)

Cool, that BoincTasks program is pretty good. Just got it set up now, I have all 6 PC's connected so I can check them all at a quick glance.



I've just changed the i3-380m laptop back to SCC, check out how long it's taking for those FAAH work units  The 6700k seems to do well with them though.


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 25, 2018)

After some tweaking BOINCView is working well for me. Going to fully play with it when I get home, but thanks for the suggestions! I may look into BOINCTasks if I run into trouble as this seems view seems dated. FYI still haven't slept for 27 hours


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> still haven't slept for 27 hours



That isn't good bro!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> After some tweaking BOINCView is working well for me. Going to fully play with it when I get home, but thanks for the suggestions! I may look into BOINCTasks if I run into trouble as this seems view seems dated. FYI still haven't slept for 27 hours


BOINCView is abandonware.  [ION] also noticed that it was more resource intensive and had more client disconnects then BOINCTasks.


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 26, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BOINCView is abandonware.  [ION] also noticed that it was more resource intensive and had more client disconnects then BOINCTasks.


I switched to BOINCTasks just now. I like it a lot better. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 26, 2018)

What's the best way to have WCG run while one of the kids is using their computer (so it won't get in the way) of Sims4, or web browsing? I know I can reduce the amount of the processor wcg utilizes ,but isn't there a way to have it run it 100% unless the processors put into use with other tasks?


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What's the best way to have WCG run wow one of the kids is using their computer so it won't get in the way of Sims four or web browsing? I know I can reduce the amount of the processor that utilizes but isn't there a way to have it run it 100% unless the processors put into use?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 26, 2018)

Norton said:


>



why is my Boinc different looking i wonder....... i have some of those option, but not as detailed.





or is it a manager thing likely


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> why is my Boinc different looking i wonder....... i have some of those option, but not as detailed.


Just depends on the version (lower RH corner of the window)- mine is version 7.6.33

Adjust that processor usage %- setting at 25 should do the trick but you may want to try a few different settings to see what works best


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello to everyone, it's definitely been a while. I trust everyone has been hanging in there and holding strong and crunching away. 

Things have been hectic around my area lately, but everything is going alright. Hoping I'll be able to hang around TPU a little more often and share with the team again.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Things have been hectic around my area lately, but everything is going alright.


Good to hear you're hanging in there!



manofthem said:


> Hoping I'll be able to hang around TPU a little more often and share with the team again.


We're hoping you can also! Missed you 'round here bud...

Drop me a PM later if you're around


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 27, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I trust everyone has been hanging in there and holding strong



as best we can in your absence  glad to see you back


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2018)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 28, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Hello to everyone, it's definitely been a while. I trust everyone has been hanging in there and holding strong and crunching away.
> 
> Things have been hectic around my area lately, but everything is going alright. Hoping I'll be able to hang around TPU a little more often and share with the team again.



We miss ya! Hope all is well


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 28, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What's the best way to have WCG run while one of the kids is using their computer (so it won't get in the way) of Sims4, or web browsing? I know I can reduce the amount of the processor wcg utilizes ,but isn't there a way to have it run it 100% unless the processors put into use with other tasks?


I personally use exclusive apps and have a list of about 12 games my son plays, it just suspends activities while gaming


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 28, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What's the best way to have WCG run while one of the kids is using their computer (so it won't get in the way) of Sims4, or web browsing? I know I can reduce the amount of the processor wcg utilizes ,but isn't there a way to have it run it 100% unless the processors put into use with other tasks?


I currently have all 3 of my rigs setup so that it uses 100% CPU at all times while idle, but the second the mouse moves, it suspends itself until the computer remains idle again for 3 minutes.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> Good to hear you're hanging in there!
> 
> 
> We're hoping you can also! Missed you 'round here bud...
> ...





jboydgolfer said:


> as best we can in your absence  glad to see you back





phill said:


> Welcome back!!



Thanks kindly to all 

I had intended to post back last night but after laying in bed, we got to watching Parks and Recreation (yes, we're way behind but in season 4), and then the evening was history. 


How's everybody doing with their winter? I know quite a few of you are up in the north and must have been or still are battling some cold and snowy days.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 28, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Hello to everyone, it's definitely been a while. I trust everyone has been hanging in there and holding strong and crunching away.
> 
> Things have been hectic around my area lately, but everything is going alright. Hoping I'll be able to hang around TPU a little more often and share with the team again.


good to hear from you again, i was just thinking the other day "i havent seen a Manofthem game giveaway in awhile" cause i was thinking of giving games away myself


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 28, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I know quite a few of you are up in the north and must have been or still are battling some cold and snowy days.



New England has been bipolar!  Today it's over 60!  Only a few snowbanks left here in Manchester.  I ski and ride motorcycles, so I'm really conflicted


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Thanks kindly to all
> 
> I had intended to post back last night but after laying in bed, we got to watching Parks and Recreation (yes, we're way behind but in season 4), and then the evening was history.
> 
> How's everybody doing with their winter? I know quite a few of you are up in the north and must have been or still are battling some cold and snowy days.



Well over the other side of the pond, we have snow!!   It's looking beautiful in places but sadly I think I'll be missing out on seeing my daughter this weekend (damn custody battles...) but otherwise everything is going rather well  

I just am longing for some cash so I can buy some hardware as I've not bought any in so long I'm getting withdrawals!!  

How have things been?  I've not been around here for a long time myself, so I'm grateful everyone has been so welcoming and warm to come back to chat with   Perfect place to be here is TPU 

Thought Id share a few pictures of Somerset in the UK today as it's been snowing and well, more of an excuse to keep the server and PC's on as it should help to heat up the house lol  (According to a news report, they aren't sure if we have enough gas to supply the UK during this cold snap....  Where do people get this stuff??!!!)  Still....




Still i's coming down like crazy and not looking like it's stopping either...  That said it's getting pretty deep out there which is a massive surprise as we never get snow!!  Global warming at work here I think... lol   Oh apologises for the pic of me but thought it might be of some jokes and laughs


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2018)

phill said:


> just am longing for some cash so I can buy some hardware as I've not bought any in so long I'm getting withdrawals!!



I know that feeling. Hope you find something somewhere... Check the couches and pants pockets. I found a $20 in my pants the other day, and gave me a 

My rigs haven't changed in years now, main rig has been essentially the same for like maybe 4 years, and that's depressing.



So walking of that, been talking to @Norton about starting to look for a new setup, Ryzen 1600/1600x/1700 or so. They all look pretty decent and enticing. Any thoughts from the team that's had some experience with them? Maybe ppd, power, etc?



phill said:


> Thought Id share a few pictures of Somerset in the UK today as it's been snowing and well, more of an excuse to keep the server and PC's on as it should help to heat up the house lol (According to a news report, they aren't sure if we have enough gas to supply the UK during this cold snap.... Where do people get this stuff??!!!) Still....



I think I've hear of Somerset...nsybe from a Jane Austen movie  looks pretty. Enjoy the snow but I sure hope there's no real threats to the gas and power!


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I know that feeling. Hope you find something somewhere... Check the couches and pants pockets. I found a $20 in my pants the other day, and gave me a
> 
> My rigs haven't changed in years now, main rig has been essentially the same for like maybe 4 years, and that's depressing.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain..  I've been trying to upgrade for about 2 years but I've had various things that I've had to put first so with all that behind me, hopefully and I'm hoping that I can get something sorted out soon!!  It's a shame because my earnings aren't covering my outgoings at the moment, so when that's under control, then I'll be able to maybe consider some new toys  

@blindfitter has recently bought a 1700X and I'm very impressed with it   Been trying to get hold of one myself but not sure whether or not I'll be able to for a while yet  

Well you know what it's like with all the scare mongering that goes on..  News has to think of something to put up on it's sites..  Mind you that said, I have my heating turned up so little I never worry about it lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2018)

I found The Intel 8600K  i5 6core for $230 $235 on amazon yesterday. Prices are falling, just gotta keep a ready eye & be patient


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I found The Intel 8600K  i5 6core for $230 $235 on amazon yesterday. Prices are falling, just gotta keep a ready eye & be patient



Just had a look on Scan's site (UK) and a 8600k is like £230 and the 8700k is £340..  On the other hand a 1700 Ryzen is £260...  I know where my money would go and it won't be with Intel..  That said, I will be looking to buy a few matched pair Xeon's for my Dell R710 and SR-2 I think..  I might eventually put some X5690's in there but I think I'd be very happy with the X5675's if I can find them for about the £100 mark


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2018)

yea i saw the 1700 was only $50 or so more, but for my needs (& budget) , the 8600k is the better choice....cheaper, and close in perf, or exceeds in games. i only crunch occasionally.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2018)

It's my understanding that the ASRock X370 Taichi is the way to go for an AM4 build.  Currently on sale @ Newegg:







jboydgolfer said:


> i only crunch occasionally


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> yea i saw the 1700 was only $50 or so more, but for my needs (& budget) , the 8600k is the better choice....cheaper, and close in perf, or exceeds in games. i only crunch occasionally.



Depends on what res your gaming at I think mostly, 1080P definitely the 8600k, but anything higher, makes little to no difference between the two..  Although I think the 1700 is cheaper to run but I'm not sure on the prices for the Intel motherboards..  At least with the AM4's you'll be able to use them for the newer Ryzen CPU's..  Next Intel lineup you'll be buying another motherboard.....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2018)

phill said:


> Depends on what res your gaming at I think mostly, 1080P definitely the 8600k, but anything higher, makes little to no difference between the two..  Although I think the 1700 is cheaper to run but I'm not sure on the prices for the Intel motherboards..  At least with the AM4's you'll be able to use them for the newer Ryzen CPU's..  Next Intel lineup you'll be buying another motherboard.....



the 8600k was cheaper than the 1700 by a decent bit . considering the passmark scores are close to identical, it was a no brainer for me. in single core, the 8600k is quite a bit better, in multicore, the 1700 wins out, but by 30%, or so, and when you consider how many threads the 1700 has, it wasnt too impressive IMO. a good chip for sure, just not for my budget, and needs


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> the 8600k was cheaper than the 1700 by a decent bit . considering the passmark scores are close to identical, it was a no brainer for me. in single core, the 8600k is quite a bit better, in multicore, the 1700 wins out, but by 30%, or so, and when you consider how many threads the 1700 has, it wasnt too impressive IMO. a good chip for sure, just not for my budget, and needs



And then it becomes a personal preference as well to whatever you go for   For the difference in cost over here in the UK the 1700 would definitely get my vote and my money over the 6 core Intel   But again, a personal preference which is neither wrong or right


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's my understanding that the ASRock X370 Taichi is the way to go for an AM4 build.  Currently on sale @ Newegg:


Asrock or bust IMO. Never served me wrong. Newegg had better prices on the z370 boards.  At least for the ones I was looking at. From what I recall it was the same situation for the X350 boards


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 3, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's my understanding that the ASRock X370 Taichi is the way to go for an AM4 build.  Currently on sale @ Newegg:


I agree with the AsRock Taichi being a rock solid AM4 board and that's a good price for one. I got a Taichi 1700x combo shortly after release and have been very happy with the purchase. Especially if you plan to OC it's one of only a few boards that I would recommend.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2018)

T-Bob said:


> I agree with the AsRock Taichi being a rock solid AM4 board and that's a good price for one. I got a Taichi 1700x combo shortly after release and have been very happy with the purchase. Especially if you plan to OC it's one of only a few boards that I would recommend.



Long time no see man, hope all is good with you


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2018)

Would the Taichi be a very efficient board, something that would be good for a cruncher perhaps?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2018)

phill said:


> Would the Taichi be a very efficient board, something that would be good for a cruncher perhaps?



In my experience the higher-end boards have more power phases(12 on the extreme 4 Zchipset),which can be great for overclocking. I would assume that it would help with the opposite end of the scale in regards to the low power usage and managing it efficiently, but i could be off

MSI makes a great board that (when i ordered it) sold for $65'ish and from what ive heard is a good wcg board and otherwise

*this one, but price went up a bit*


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2018)

Well instock at Scan UK for £72... https://www.scan.co.uk/shop/compute...amd/amd-b350-socket-am4-microatx-motherboards

Definitely worth a look for just a number cruncher   This crunching lark could be as expensive as benchmarking!! lol
Thank you


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 4, 2018)

My numbers will by down a bit for a few days, switching out my 12 core Xeon  to my old 5820k.  Curious to see how production compares between the two. 12 cores at 2.3ghz vs 6 cores at 4.2ghz. Likely that the Xeon will be better, and it will definitely be more power efficient, but doing this for shits and giggles.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2018)

Had 8 hours down today as they were replacing power lines out from of my building as a storm had knocked a tree onto said lines. Up and running again now tho


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 5, 2018)

Hmmm, not sure what's happening but I am not seeing any new points today on WCG's site, FreeDC or BOINCStats. Just noticed WU's aren't uploading.

EDIT: Oops,
Planned Maintenance on Monday, March 5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








1 Mar 2018  




Summary
We are performing database updates on our servers on Monday, March 5 beginning at 18:00 UTC.






We will be performing a database update to our servers on Monday, March 5, beginning at 18:00 UTC. We anticipate that the work will take approximately one hour. 
During this time, volunteers will not be able to download new work. No action is required by you, as your devices will automatically retry their connections after the maintenance work is completed.
We appreciate your patience and participation.


----------



## infrared (Mar 5, 2018)

I noticed that myself earlier, didn't have any points for today, but it looks like it's caught up for me now.


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2018)

I take it Norton that warming up the planet with WCG crunching isn't working the way you had planned??


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 5, 2018)

Norton said:


>




Yeah that keeps screwing with my week.  It was the same thing last week too. New england fun


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 6, 2018)

That sure isn't "wind" @Norton 

We had over 70 mph recorded here today!!!!!!!


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m crunching as normal, but no recorded points anyone know what’s happening.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> I’m crunching as normal, but no recorded points anyone know what’s happening.



maintenance was done on Monday, maybe related??


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2018)

Took both systems down last night and cleaned the Xeon build.  Took apart  the 6900k build and am prepping the EPYC build to go in its place.  My numbers will be down for a couple days...


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2018)

Some people have gone core crazy!!   Please do post some pictures up when it's done!!


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 7, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> I’m crunching as normal, but no recorded points anyone know what’s happening.


Same here... WU's seem to be uploading fine too.

EDIT: I think WCG is having trouble validating results. I have pages of results that are "pending validation"

EDIT: I posted on WCG forums as I've been marked as 0 points for the last few days on FreeDC even though WU's are uploading properly. It may be related to the validation issue.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2018)

Hard to believe what @Boatvan and @blindfitter are saying, but here's the proof:

@Boatvan :





@blindfitter :


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 7, 2018)

> Hello Boatvan,
> 
> There was a problem with some of the validators being down for nearly 24 hours after the maintenance slot on Monday, so there was a distinct drop in numbers until they were re-started and caught up again.  This would certainly explain the wobble in the statistics.


Part of a reply to my post on their forums. @thebluebumblebee , my points aren't reporting on FreeDC properly, but on the WCG site, I _think_ it is properly reporting. As for the validations, I was told that for my workload, the amount of pending validations I have is appropriate.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2018)

Norton said:


>



Bummer! Cold and rainy is no fun at all. Hope you manage to get through your day somehow in one piece, preferably warm and day. (oops just realized that post was from Monday, my bad)


We got dumped on pretty good this morning. Guess a front came through but it hasn't cooled down yet. That disrupted my days did my job but nothing I can do about it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2018)

Are you working on a specific project, @Boatvan ?


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 7, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you working on a specific project?


I have all projects selected as active. My BOINCStats page seems to be more accurate, so maybe the update they did broke something on FreeDC for some users?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> I have all projects selected as active. My BOINCStats page seems to be more accurate, so maybe the update they did broke something on FreeDC for some users?


Does https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMemberStatHistory.do show normal output?


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 7, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMemberStatHistory.do show normal output?


This page does show normal looking numbers for the past 3 days:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2018)

Then it appears to be something at FDC


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 7, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Then it appears to be something at FDC


Seems like it. It looks like their forums are pretty dead if I'm not mistaken. I don't know how I would notify them that it is acting up...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> Seems like it. It looks like their forums are pretty dead if I'm not mistaken. I don't know how I would notify them that it is acting up...


It seems like the problem is isolated to FDC- at BOINC stats you look fine - https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/1026912/lastDays


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> Seems like it. It looks like their forums are pretty dead if I'm not mistaken.


Are you going to contact them?


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Then it appears to be something at FDC


That's really strange? Sorry to see this happening to you @Boatvan and @blindfitter 



Boatvan said:


> Seems like it. It looks like their forums are pretty dead if I'm not mistaken. I don't know how I would notify them that it is acting up...


Their forum activity is pretty low as you said, looks like the site admin (Bok) hasn't posted anything in about 2 wks...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2018)

@blindfitter and @Boatvan appear to be updating, with corrections for the last couple of days:





Note: I'm not changing Pie!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 8, 2018)

I was out of town, but had similar issues to @Boatvan and @blindfitter.  Three day gap, being made up now.  Putting me in 21st.  (Drat!  Just outside the top 20).


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2018)

Might it be something down to the fact he's been making far too many points so that the site just stopped working lol


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 8, 2018)

Current situation here: Still crunching guys, the 30 or so pages at world grid of pending validation  now down to 1, sorted there,

Boinc Stats has sorted itself out



However Free-DC is still not showing points :


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 8, 2018)

All seems well now. Thanks everyone


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2018)

Both FreeDC and BOINCstats are volunteer stats sites.  I see that BOINCstats is running on Google Cloud at a cost of €300 per month.  FreeDC has had hardware issues forever and has always been begging for money, and is run on a 2600K system!

Please consider donating to these worthy sites.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Please consider donating to these worthy sites.



donating a new System would be a good help  get out from under that 2600k ....Man those SB chips are still kick@ss. does someone here on TPU host those? or are they others?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> does someone here on TPU host those? or are they others?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


>


 You seemed to have information regarding the system hosting the boincstat site ,so I thought possibly you knew the person ,  what I was asking was ,if you knew if it was a person who was a member here at Tpu, just out of curiosity


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2018)

If one of those guys is here on TPU, they sure are keeping a low profile!


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks to yesterdays Nor'Easter and the power failures caused by trees hitting power lines I lost work on all 4 of my remote rigs 

Got the Opteron 4P and the i7-980X rigs running this morning and the i7-970 rig running this afternoon. Hope to get the 2600k going sometime tomorrow....


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2018)

Norton said:


> Thanks to yesterdays Nor'Easter and the power failures caused by trees hitting power lines I lost work on all 4 of my remote rigs
> 
> Got the Opteron 4P and the i7-980X rigs running this morning and the i7-970 rig running this afternoon. Hope to get the 2600k going sometime tomorrow....


I surprisingly didn't lose power but, that's probably because I'm further away from the coast. The 3820 is now at 101 days of uptime just crunching away.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2018)

Looks like everything is up and running now.

My ppd will drop off a bit starting tonight. Need to move around some rigs at home, including taking down the X79/3930k setup so I can ship it out to @stevorob 

Still debating about donating my X58/980X setup in a future challenge and replacing it with another Ryzen system... will likely do so if I can get a 1700 or another 1700X for a good price.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2018)

Norton said:


> Still debating about donating my X58/980X setup in a future challenge



Oh my god!!!!!! That would be an amazing nostalgic system!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry @Norton but I'd be alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll over that draw!!!!!!


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh noes my stats disappeared and stopped reporting on FreeDC again!







EDIT: Tried to join the FreeDC forums about a week ago when this all started, verified email, but unable to post or message. My theory is nobody is activating new users' accounts at the moment.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2018)

FreeDC seemed to be okay when I last posted Pie.  Seemed to be.


Boatvan said:


> EDIT: Tried to join the FreeDC forums about a week ago when this all started, verified email, but unable to post or message...


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 10, 2018)

Norton said:


> if I can get a 1700 or another 1700X for a good price.


is the 1700x worth $20 more than a 1700? or is it best to go with the cheaper of the two?

the 1700x is $295 iirc on slamazon ($296.18)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2018)

http://www.microcenter.com/product/485473/Ryzen_7_1700X_34_GHz_8_Core_AM4_Boxed_Processor


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2018)

What does the FreeDC site need to host?  Is there a hardware requirement?



jboydgolfer said:


> is the 1700x worth $20 more than a 1700? or is it best to go with the cheaper of the two?
> 
> the 1700x is $295 iirc on slamazon ($296.18)



The differences I know of are a slightly lower clock speed but it comes with a cooler, which I think the 1700X doesn't have one...


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 11, 2018)

For the stats issue, I've noticed a pattern. In the morning, I think just after the first update of the day, my stats are gone. Come evening time, they're all back (like when you post pie). My points showed normal last night, but are now minus the last week. Weird stuff, kinda sounds like a database issue?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2018)

I dont know if it was just me, but i have been having real problems with Boinc client. Last night it just froze up, and i couldnt close it, it wouldnt respond at all. I have it set to auto launch at login, and it happened again this morning. It was showing only Boinc client running in taskmanager, but there was 100% load on my CPU, it also showed no user logged in, I think i finally got it working, but im not sure. just a heads up in case it wasn't just my machine. the only reason i noticed it was happening, is it was causing lag in my computers other activities....which running WCG at 100% never does, so it was definitely odd.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> For the stats issue, I've noticed a pattern. In the morning, I think just after the first update of the day, my stats are gone. Come evening time, they're all back (like when you post pie). My points showed normal last night, but are now minus the last week. Weird stuff, kinda sounds like a database issue?


Definitely weird- tried to get the Milestones yesterday evening but there was only one there when I was positive I saw more earlier in the day. They were all there this morning 

Noticed that my rig stats randomly seem to vanish also?



jboydgolfer said:


> I dont know if it was just me, but i have been having real problems with Boinc client. Last night it just froze up, and i couldnt close it, it wouldnt respond at all. I have it set to auto launch at login, and it happened again this morning. It was showing only Boinc client running in taskmanager, but there was 100% load on my CPU, it also showed no user logged in, I think i finally got it working, but im not sure. just a heads up in case it wasn't just my machine. the only reason i noticed it was happening, is it was causing lag in my computers other activities....which running WCG at 100% never does, so it was definitely odd.


My systems have been doing fine. Which version of BOINC Manager are you using? I use 7.6.33 on my Win10 rig

*EDIT- *still down one rig thanks to random power outages in the area where the rig is located  Hope to have it sorted on Monday and be back to 100% shortly afterwards


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2018)

Norton said:


> Which version of BOINC Manager are you using?


7.8.3. ?  Is it the number in the bottom right next to the "connected to local host" message?


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> 7.8.3. ?  Is it the number in the bottom right next to the "connected to local host" message?


Correct

Note that if you're having persistent issues you may want to try a slightly older version. Will update with a link to older versions in a sec

See this link:
https://boincstats.com/en/page/downloadBOINC


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2018)

last night and this morning were the first issues ive had. hopefully it doesnt happen again, but i will roll back if it persists


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2018)

@fullinfusion is giving away a Steam key for *Stellaris* here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...nch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.241785/post-3811153

Any crunching or folding Team members can post in that thread if they're interested in putting their name in the hat for a chance to win


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks to some help from @Norton, I should be putting together a new Cruncher soon to replace my main rig. My 4770k hasn't been crunching lately since wcg starting throwing some memory errors so I'll be happy to get back on the grid 

Excited to try Ryzen but also looking forward to some hiccups along the way  still looking for a board so if anyone sees a good deal, let me know


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Thanks to some help from @Norton, I should be putting together a new Cruncher soon to replace my main rig. My 4770k hasn't been crunching lately since wcg starting throwing some memory errors so I'll be happy to get back on the grid
> 
> Excited to try Ryzen but also looking forward to some hiccups along the way  still looking for a board so if anyone sees a good deal, let me know


Saw an Asrock X370 Taichi somewhere for 159 over the weekend. You can also take a look at the Asrock X370 Pro4... looks like a pretty decent 100.00 board.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 13, 2018)

@manofthem Congrats on taking the Ryzen plunge.  The best piece of advice I received was to download and install all the latest drivers and BIOS, then just let it run for 2 days.   That worked for me.  Don't know what it does, but it seems to find its best "groove".  After it settles down, then you can mess around with overclocking, etc.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

*ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac *

*ASRock X370 GAMING X Fatal1ty*

*the taichi are selling for roughly $170 currently, even saw one on ebay BNIB for $170+ S/H*


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 13, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Thanks to some help from @Norton, I should be putting together a new Cruncher soon to replace my main rig. My 4770k hasn't been crunching lately since wcg starting throwing some memory errors so I'll be happy to get back on the grid
> 
> Excited to try Ryzen but also looking forward to some hiccups along the way  still looking for a board so if anyone sees a good deal, let me know



@manofthem  If you need some ram for that 4770k I might be able to help you out. 

My numbers have been all over the place lately, my 14 core Xeon keeps losing it's internet connection.  It has over 100 days of uptime with no problems so I don't know wtf it loosing connection now.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

4x4n said:


> my 14 core Xeon keeps losing it's internet connection



Boinc keeps locking up for me. Ive had to shut it down, until i have time to uninstall, and reinstall it....it has happened over the last week or so i havent noticed loss of connection,  but it is acting weird aF for me...maybe it is losing connection tho, i dont monitor the systems until end of day


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2018)

4x4n said:


> @manofthem  If you need some ram for that 4770k I might be able to help you out.
> 
> My numbers have been all over the place lately, my 14 core Xeon keeps losing it's internet connection.  It has over 100 days of uptime with no problems so I don't know wtf it loosing connection now.



Thanks for the offer. I'll give it a go and try to get it sorted, but I'll be in touch soon if it doesn't work out. Thank you! 



NastyHabits said:


> @manofthem Congrats on taking the Ryzen plunge.  The best piece of advice I received was to download and install all the latest drivers and BIOS, then just let it run for 2 days.   That worked for me.  Don't know what it does, but it seems to find its best "groove".  After it settles down, then you can mess around with overclocking, etc.



Thanks for the tip. I'm really looking forward to it, hope it goes OK. It'll probably be a few weeks til I get going on it, but I'll be sharing my adventures. 



jboydgolfer said:


> *ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac *
> 
> *ASRock X370 GAMING X Fatal1ty*
> 
> *the taichi are selling for roughly $170 currently, even saw one on ebay BNIB for $170+ S/H*



That gaming board looks pretty but I was thinking about switching up my color scheme from red to something else this time around. Not sure yet though. Lots to decide 

But thanks for the info, keep it coming if you don't mind


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2018)

As I mentioned, my 4770k rig started throwing WCG memory errors so I had to stop crunching on since I didn't have the time to fix it. Now finally looking back into it and the issues. The rig never bsod'd or restarted, just threw errors. 

Last night, I ran some memtest from within windows and found nothing, and then I dl'd and ran W1zz's memory testing utility; it runs from within Windows too. I checked in this afternoon after 12-14 hours and saw that 0 errors reported. I figured I'd fire up WCG again so I'll be checking that throughout the day to see. 

Next step if I get more errors is to load up memtest86 on a USB drive, boot to it and run the test, yes?  Anything else I should try, other than a reinstall of WCG and its data? I only get this problem while crunching; other than that it seems rock solid.


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2018)

Have you tried anything like Prime 95 blend or Small FT's or whatever the option is with it??  I can't remember exactly but there's a few CPU only and some ram tests you can try to do..  Or IBT (Intel Burn Test??)  Might be something to try if you'd like to


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2018)

phill said:


> Have you tried anything like Prime 95 blend or Small FT's or whatever the option is with it??  I can't remember exactly but there's a few CPU only and some ram tests you can try to do..  Or IBT (Intel Burn Test??)  Might be something to try if you'd like to



I haven't yet, but thanks for recommending.  I haven't run Prime in a long time, but I used to run IBT.  I just made a usb drive with memtest86 so I'm going to be booting into that soon to do a few runs.  

Just checked WCG and saw that the returned results are good so far, but i'm not getting too excited yet.  In the past it would run ok and then throw errors after a while.    Will be reporting back.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for the offer. I'll give it a go and try to get it sorted, but I'll be in touch soon if it doesn't work out. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For my last couple pc's, I've been running the extreme4 series, and they really overclock well. . Great mobo @$160 last i checked

The Z97 extreme4 got my old pentium to 5.0ghz. Beastly single core perf. Outperformed a lot of much better cpu's at those speeds in ST


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I haven't yet, but thanks for recommending.  I haven't run Prime in a long time, but I used to run IBT.  I just made a usb drive with memtest86 so I'm going to be booting into that soon to do a few runs.
> 
> Just checked WCG and saw that the returned results are good so far, but i'm not getting too excited yet.  In the past it would run ok and then throw errors after a while.    Will be reporting back.


Are you running on an SSD or HDD? If ram checks out it may be an issue with the drive- lots of writes can cause drive issues.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2018)

Norton said:


> Are you running on an SSD or HDD? If ram checks out it may be an issue with the drive- lots of writes can cause drive issues.



WCG is running on ssd, Samsung 850 Evo. It's the newest of my ssds, but I suppose I could check the health on that drive too. Thanks for the tip. 

Running memtest86 now.  Pass 1 found 0 errors, about half way through pass 2 now. 



jboydgolfer said:


> For my last couple pc's, I've been running the extreme4 series, and they really overclock well. . Great mobo @$160 last i checked
> 
> The Z97 extreme4 got my old pentium to 5.0ghz. Beastly single core perf. Outperformed a lot of much better cpu's at those speeds in ST



Thanks for the tip. I'll look around and see if there's a deal. I'm going more for stability and crunching, and won't be seeking a crazy OC.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 15, 2018)

I am writing this from my new farmer! RushCity1. Not in my sys specs, yet.






EDIT: Updated Sys Specs


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I haven't yet, but thanks for recommending.  I haven't run Prime in a long time, but I used to run IBT.  I just made a usb drive with memtest86 so I'm going to be booting into that soon to do a few runs.
> 
> Just checked WCG and saw that the returned results are good so far, but i'm not getting too excited yet.  In the past it would run ok and then throw errors after a while.    Will be reporting back.



Glad to be of some help   If there's anything else I can help with I'll do my best!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2018)

Ran almost 4 full passes of memtest86 last night with no errors. Booted up and started WCG again, and it'd been crunching since. Nearly 24 hours with no errors, but not getting too excited just yet. 

Was too tired to tinker with it more last night, and I doubt I'll have time to do more tonight. I'll keep checking in with it and hopefully catch errors quickly, but just in case I kept the queue very small. 


Best news, I should start to see parts coming in for the new build, first thing should be here today...


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2018)

I wonder if it's using the CPU more than the ram, in which case, memtest86 might not really show too much up..  I take it the CPU is not overclocked, undervolted or anything like that?  Factory set bios on the board etc etc?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2018)

phill said:


> I wonder if it's using the CPU more than the ram, in which case, memtest86 might not really show too much up..  I take it the CPU is not overclocked, undervolted or anything like that?  Factory set bios on the board etc etc?



Good thinking. Didn't think it was that at first since pc never blue screened or crashed completely but I need to look into it.  CPU has a modest overclock of 4.3, been there for 3+ years; cpu was delidded and tim'd with liquid metal, and it crunches at about 58*C. If error resurfaces, I'll try dropping 100mhz to see if helps. (similar issue happened years ago when my 2600k was rock stable for years and then needed to be dropped 100mhz while crunching because it started crashing).





Another question for the team:

Does anyone have experience with open box items from Newegg? Saw a Taichi on there pretty cheap and since regular Taichi shot up to like $210, started thinking


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Does anyone have experience with open box items from Newegg? Saw a Taichi on there pretty cheap and since regular Taichi shot up to like $210, started thinking


Amazon may be the better option these days- there may be a few open box ones in the Amazon Warehouse atm


----------



## stevorob (Mar 16, 2018)

3930k up and running.  Modest 4.2ghz OC - temps in mid 60s


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2018)

You might find Stevorob, that you'll use less power and crunch nearly as much if you left it to stock speeds..  Might be worth a look at least??


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 17, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Does anyone have experience with open box items from Newegg? Saw a Taichi on there pretty cheap and since regular Taichi shot up to like $210, started thinking



Don't get me wrong the ThaiChi is a nice board ,but if overclocking is what you want to do get the extreme4.  It costs about $60 less has the same overclock capabilities and fewer of the fancy things ,but it's a very nice board .  They both have the same power phase count and they both have the same high quality components  except the extreme cost $160 as opposed to $220 , because it lacks things like Bluetooth or wireless or whatever else the taichi comes with


or even the Gaming series would be a nice mid way choice. iirc, its a little more pricey than the Extreme series (due to wireless & some fancy lights) but less than the taichi.  Ive owned several of the "extreme" series fro Asrock, from different Generations, and they are VERY good Overclockers, with amazing functions. I got my old PEntium to JSUT shy of 5Ghz with the Z97 Ext 4


----------



## stevorob (Mar 17, 2018)

phill said:


> You might find Stevorob, that you'll use less power and crunch nearly as much if you left it to stock speeds..  Might be worth a look at least??



I don't really mind a little extra power usage


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Don't get me wrong the ThaiChi is a nice board ,but if overclocking is what you want to do get the extreme4.  It costs about $60 less has the same overclock capabilities and fewer of the fancy things ,but it's a very nice board .  They both have the same power phase count and they both have the same high quality components  except the extreme cost $160 as opposed to $220 , because it lacks things like Bluetooth or wireless or whatever else the taichi comes with
> 
> 
> or even the Gaming series would be a nice mid way choice. iirc, its a little more pricey than the Extreme series (due to wireless & some fancy lights) but less than the taichi.  Ive owned several of the "extreme" series fro Asrock, from different Generations, and they are VERY good Overclockers, with amazing functions. I got my old PEntium to JSUT shy of 5Ghz with the Z97 Ext 4



I've been considering this line of thinking. Previously I've used mid level boards and have had great experiences, though mostly MSI. I didn't want to spend $200+ on a board especially since I don't need or use most of the premium features. 

Mainly looking for a _stable_ board that give maybe a mild OC on a 1600x (nothing major), an m.2 slot for an nvme ssd I picked up, and not too much else. I don't think I'll go dual gpu again anytime in the foreseeable future since I barely game anymore, so don't need to worry much about PCIe slots much. 


I looked at the Asrock Pro4 since it was cheap and simple but Newegg reviews were pretty awful, too consistently bad for my taste. I've decided against it now and will keep looking, in the Asrock or MSI range. Wanted to try Asrock this round since many have spoken well of it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I looked at the Asrock Pro4 since it was cheap and simple but Newegg reviews were pretty awful, too consistently bad for my taste. I've decided against it now and will keep looking, in the Asrock or MSI range. Wanted to try Asrock this round since many have spoken well of it.


I have an Asrock fatal1ty Gaming K4 in one of my builds- that's a real good choice for $100 imo if you don't plan to run dual gpu's
https://www.amazon.com/ASRock-AB350-GAMING-K4-Motherboard/dp/B06WWC7C1D
It has a fairly solid VRM, good memory support, and should give you a nice overclock


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2018)

Norton said:


> I have an Asrock fatal1ty Gaming K4 in one of my builds- that's a real good choice for $100 imo if you don't plan to run dual gpu's
> https://www.amazon.com/ASRock-AB350-GAMING-K4-Motherboard/dp/B06WWC7C1D
> It has a fairly solid VRM, good memory support, and should give you a nice overclock



Thanks for another option. I'm making a list and going to sift through everything and finally make a decision. I need to decide this weekend and get it ordered so I can start this build.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 17, 2018)

OK, so, just now downloading 18.3 Sylvia on LowerBay computer. In about an hour, I will have 3 fresh installs on the i3 farmers! I tried to do the update manager route but, that does not upgrade the kernal. The kernal upgrade, via the update manager got hung up.

That is probably my fault, when I intially got the first two i3's, from work, I did a lot of dicking around with Mint and probably damaged the OS from doing the update, correctly. Since I had just done Bay2 last night, after finding even more issues.

What I did yesterday, before work, is due to having an "A Ha" moment, after sleeping on it.

I had surfed the net for hours, the night before, trying to use a USB drive and failing. One of the things I had read was about installing Windows over Mint. In that was a bunch of preliminary steps involving the removal of the partitions in Linux.

My "A Ha" came while looking at the disk manager. I deleted the first partition, shutdown, put USB in and re-started.

The rest, was smooth sailing. So, after finding LowerBay was effed up, not quite as much as bay2, I did the same. Smooth as silk.

Now, to reload BOINC and Teamviewer, and bask in the ease of crunching, more efficiently, and watch the number's grow!! 



p.s. I am thinking I may buy another of these, HP i3 UltraSlim's, next month. 3GHz+ 4 logical cores and they sip power.
Gotta find my Kill-A-Watt, one of these days, and get a good reading.

So, Issue I am having now is with Teamviewer on Linux Mint. RushCity1 is showing up online. It is hard lined into the router, ran out of USB dongles... Anyway, the other 2, LowerBay and Bay2, with Wifi dongles, are showing as offline.

They both have a strong signal (router is on the same shelf), both have the same OS and Version of TV (13.0.9865). Same as RushCity1. Both are running with the "Ready to Connect" button Green. I can remote TO RushCity1 from both and to my laptop. I cannot remote INTO either of them.

I have searched and found nothing, left a post on TV's site and here, hoping for something...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 17, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I've been considering this line of thinking. Previously I've used mid level boards and have had great experiences, though mostly MSI. I didn't want to spend $200+ on a board especially since I don't need or use most of the premium features.
> 
> Mainly looking for a _stable_ board that give maybe a mild OC on a 1600x (nothing major), an m.2 slot for an nvme ssd I picked up, and not too much else. I don't think I'll go dual gpu again anytime in the foreseeable future since I barely game anymore, so don't need to worry much about PCIe slots much.
> 
> ...



TBH, i thought You were speaking about Intel chipset iirc, the Extreme series' is only intel. the Taichi is actually on sale on NEwegg with a $20 Rebate right now, so it would end up being around $180. the Fatality & Killer boards are good quality too.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2018)

Can someone do me a favor and check their Results Status page at WCG for any Errors?  Been looking at it and over the last few days I've reported 5 errors all MIP: 3 from the 2600k that is at stock speeds, and 2 on my 4770k that just started crunching again.  

If i'm reading this correctly, it looks like the WUs weren't here long, as return time is usually just after sent time.  Wondering if anyone else has anything lately.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Can someone do me a favor and check their Results Status page at WCG for any Errors?  Been looking at it and over the last few days I've reported 5 errors all MIP: 3 from the 2600k that is at stock speeds, and 2 on my 4770k that just started crunching again.
> 
> If i'm reading this correctly, it looks like the WUs weren't here long, as return time is usually just after sent time.  Wondering if anyone else has anything lately.


Not seeing any in my results but iirc @thebluebumblebee may have been getting some a while back


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2018)

I had some errors with OZ and FAH2, not MIP.

Edit: I was only running OZ, HST and FAH2 ATT.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2018)

Norton said:


> Not seeing any in my results but iirc @thebluebumblebee may have been getting some a while back





thebluebumblebee said:


> I had some errors with OZ and FAH2, not MIP.
> 
> Edit: I was only running OZ, HST and FAH2 ATT.



Thanks for the feedback. I'm not sure what's going on but it seems fairly minor for now and will keep an eye on it. 

If it continues further, maybe I'll try switching up projects and see what comes of it.


----------



## infrared (Mar 18, 2018)

I gave up running MIP ages ago, seems to run crazy slow on some hardware/os combinations, and gives me about half the points for the same amount of CPU time. 

No errors or issues when running SCC or FAH2 though


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2018)

infrared said:


> I gave up running MIP ages ago, seems to run crazy slow on some hardware/os combinations, and gives me about half the points for the same amount of CPU time.
> 
> No errors or issues when running SCC or FAH2 though



I have MIP and SCC selected, but I'm having trouble keeping a steady stream of SCC coming in.  May try to take of MIP and see where it takes me.


Edit: having switched to SCC and FAAH2, I received a lot more SCC, which is what I wanted.  Hoping that these projects will go well for a while.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2018)

Since @xvi was a stoner last night, it got me thinking of him.  He hasn't been around all that much recently... anyone talk to him lately?

For you Kyle!


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 19, 2018)

This happened today Guys, so it looks like it could be sorted, @infrared also.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2018)

What I have found is that the results on FreeDC are bouncing up and down, with around 20 people not being on there sometimes.  I'm grabbing the pie results either in the morning or late afternoon, PDT.  I have 5 of them lined up, BTW...


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 19, 2018)

My stats seem to go in and out on FreeDC too.

EDIT: Whoa just got 330,000 points!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2018)

Been noticing FreeDC is funky. Milestones have popped up and disappeared over the past week or so, and now today they've all popper back up. 

Strange how it affects some and not others.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 19, 2018)

Same as all you - been noticing my stats bouncing between 0 and their actual values for the past few weeks of data.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2018)

Time for me to ask for some more help with this board decision  

I really like the *AsRock X370 Taichi* ($210) since it was reviewed very well and looks/sounds awesome, but it's a little above what I had wanted to spend.  

I also like the *AsRock X370 Killer SLI/ac* ($140) since it seems to have everything I need for a great price.  

Any one with experience with either board or an opinion on them?  I know @jboydgolfer you had mentioned the Killer Sli though I think for intel, but did you have experience with it?

Thanks guys! 


Also, it took a while but I got the 4790 back crunching again. It had been sitting a while in the corner disassembled, but now I built it into a cube basket that sits in the IKEA furniture .  Had to update Windows since the rig hasn't run in many months, but that should be all taken care of now.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Time for me to ask for some more help with this board decision
> 
> I really like the *AsRock X370 Taichi* ($210) since it was reviewed very well and looks/sounds awesome, but it's a little above what I had wanted to spend.
> 
> ...



The killer boards are a step above the extreme series ,and better than good is gonna have to be at least good ,or better .

 Certainly not a component to scoff at


----------



## stevorob (Mar 20, 2018)

Having an issue with one of my Ubuntu installs... sometime yesterday the 3930k rig shut down, and everytime I reboot it it throws up an error when it tries to load the OS.  I've seen several different errors so I'm honestly not sure what exactly the problem is.

Going to try to reinstall sometime later today and see if I can't get it back up and running... very strange as everything was just fine over the weekend.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 20, 2018)

This crypto trend needs to hurry up and die already.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2018)

stevorob said:


> Having an issue with one of my Ubuntu installs... sometime yesterday the 3930k rig shut down, and everytime I reboot it it throws up an error when it tries to load the OS.  I've seen several different errors so I'm honestly not sure what exactly the problem is.
> 
> Going to try to reinstall sometime later today and see if I can't get it back up and running... very strange as everything was just fine over the weekend.


Ran fine with Ubuntu 16.10 iirc, might be your overclock giving you some trouble?


----------



## stevorob (Mar 20, 2018)

Norton said:


> Ran fine with Ubuntu 16.10 iirc, might be your overclock giving you some trouble?



That was one of the first things I did - reset everything in the BIOS back to default... still same issue.  The different errors were very odd... some errors after looking them up seemed to indicate the HDD going bad, saw a kernel panic error a few times (but couldn't find a definitive reason to why)

Going to try reinstalling ubuntu 16.04.4 fresh from the website.  It had 17.10 on it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2018)

I can send you the drive I was using if you want to try that? Nothing special, just a WD laptop drive..


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2018)

4x4n said:


> My numbers have been all over the place lately, my 14 core Xeon keeps losing it's internet connection. It has over 100 days of uptime with no problems so I don't know wtf it loosing connection now.



Is that on Ubuntu?  I have two 6 core X5670 rigs that randomly look for network authentication every few days.  I thought I had the fix but guess not.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 20, 2018)

Norton said:


> I can send you the drive I was using if you want to try that? Nothing special, just a WD laptop drive..



If it turns out to be a bad drive (coincidentally, I also have a WD laptop drive in that rig) I may take you up on that offer.  Going to spend some time messing with it later after work.  I didn't get much time last night to troubleshoot, it was nearly midnight when I noticed the rig was powered down.


Edit: so tried to reinstall and kept getting errors on the installer, so I pulled the drive from the rig and hooked it up to my main - nothing worrying in the SMART data (warning for pending sector count, but everything else seemed normal).  Went ahead and deleted the volume in windows' disk management, and hooked the drive back up.  Installer opened up just fine, no more errors, and it is reinstalling 16.04.4 right now.  Hopefully everything goes smoothly from here.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2018)

Ended up ordering the x370 Taichi board last night.  Hoping to get everything in by Friday and maybe just maybe get it up and running this weekend. 


Anyone getting excited for the new upcoming Ryzen CPUs?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 20, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Anyone getting excited for the new upcoming Ryzen CPUs?



I'll be checking out the 2700.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> I'll be checking out the 2700.



Very good call. That or the 2700x has my interest as well.  Is there any word on if the current X370 chipset will support the 2xxx series, maybe with a bios update? Hope so


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 21, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Is that on Ubuntu?  I have two 6 core X5670 rigs that randomly look for network authentication every few days.  I thought I had the fix but guess not.



Running Linux Mint, but it seemed to be ok after rebooting.



manofthem said:


> Ended up ordering the x370 Taichi board last night.  Hoping to get everything in by Friday and maybe just maybe get it up and running this weekend.
> 
> 
> Anyone getting excited for the new upcoming Ryzen CPUs?



Thinking seriously about going with a 2700X when they come out. 

I'm taking a little break from crunching for now. I'll still be going strong with my main rig, but I've shut down my Xeons. Probably going to be selling off some stuff and I likely have something to donate next time we have a challenge.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2018)

manofthem said:


> maybe with a bios update?


Yep


----------



## stevorob (Mar 21, 2018)

So things did not go smoothly - I guess there is an issue with the drive.  New install took FOREVER.

Swapped drives out, everything appears to be working now.  Did have to pull the drive from the FX rig for the time being, looks like I'll be looking for a replacement.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

stevorob said:


> So things did not go smoothly - I guess there is an issue with the drive.  New install took FOREVER.
> 
> Swapped drives out, everything appears to be working now.  Did have to pull the drive from the FX rig for the time being, looks like I'll be looking for a replacement.



What type of drive is required for replacement?


----------



## stevorob (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What type of drive is required for replacement?



Just a regular ol' sata hdd, nothing fancy.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Thinking seriously about going with a 2700X when they come out.
> 
> I'm taking a little break from crunching for now. I'll still be going strong with my main rig, but I've shut down my Xeons. Probably going to be selling off some stuff and I likely have something to donate next time we have a challenge.



I understand that completely.  Til recently I was in the same boat, crunching on merely a 2600k.  Tides change and we are able to do more or less...  No worries, we defintely appreciate everything!  



thebluebumblebee said:


> Yep



Cool, I can dig it.  Would be good to get going on this 1600x that is waiting patiently for me to get the hang of Ryzen, and then maybe switch it up down the line.  Maybe @4x4n can switch it up around the same time. 



stevorob said:


> So things did not go smoothly - I guess there is an issue with the drive.  New install took FOREVER.
> 
> Swapped drives out, everything appears to be working now.  Did have to pull the drive from the FX rig for the time being, looks like I'll be looking for a replacement.



Sorry to hear that the drive is bad but glad that it's going now.  I have no drive to offer either, or I would.  I myself am going to be looking for a drive in the near future when I finish my own rearranging of pc hardware.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

stevorob said:


> Just a regular ol' sata hdd, nothing fancy.



If capacity is of no concern, i may have a smaller sata HDD. Its older, but iirc working. I wanna say its one of those 80gb drives dell liked to put in their older business class pc's, but it might be larger.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> If capacity is of no concern, i may have a smaller sata HDD. Its older, but iirc working. I wanna say its one of those 80gb drives dell liked to put in their older business class pc's, but it might be larger.



Thanks for the offer but @Norton has already PMd me and has a spare drive that he is going to be sending over.  He's the man


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2018)

Something to think about @stevorob in the future, is just download good ole Crystaldiskinfo and it will usually give you an indication of issues with a hard drive:

https://crystalmark.info/en/download/#CrystalDiskInfo

Just download the standard edition as the others have a bunch of other "fluff" that goes along with them. 

I use it faithfully on all my drives just to see if anything is going "bad." Works very well.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Something to think about @stevorob in the future, is just download good ole Crystaldiskinfo and it will usually give you an indication of issues with a hard drive:
> 
> https://crystalmark.info/en/download/#CrystalDiskInfo
> 
> ...



Good idea Dano.  I have a few hdds running for several years now so i'm going to check them out


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Good idea Dano.  I have a few hdds running for several years now so i'm going to check them out



yep, it will give you a heads up if a drive is going bad. Great app!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

WCG has been giving me trouble again, dont know what it is, keeps freezing, and wont allow a log in. I switched to the Boinc program, and still having issues....Im content right now, since im customizing my new PC, but i hope whatever it is i figure it out sooner or later. 



Spoiler: Ive gotten the i5 OC'd pretty healthy, and cool to boot ;)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> WCG has been giving me trouble again, dont know what it is, keeps freezing, and wont allow a log in.


WCG and F@H are know for finding faults in systems that operate just fine for any "normal" usage.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> WCG and F@H are know for finding faults in systems that operate just fine for any "normal" usage.



It was weird because for years I've never had a problem running WCG. Then I started getting issues with freezing ,and not being able to get logged in ,after mysteriously being logged out.   So I switched to the BOINC ver, and it worked for a week or so, then freezes again.  I don't understand it ,but I'm too busy with work/life & multiple computers at the moment , ive got  a couple systems for the kids that need to be configured so its not my focus, but its like an itch on your back that you cant reach. Its in the back of my mind making me wonder wtf?.  I'll get to it eventually , it's just odd because it's spanned two separate systems ,with totally different CPUs and chipsets .


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> and not being able to get logged in


To WCG?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> It was weird because for years I've never had a problem running WCG. Then I started getting issues with freezing ,and not being able to get logged in ,after mysteriously being logged out.   So I switched to the BOINC ver, and it worked for a week or so, then freezes again.  I don't understand it ,but I'm too busy with work/life & multiple computers at the moment , ive got  a couple systems for the kids that need to be configured so its not my focus, but its like an itch on your back that you cant reach. Its in the back of my mind making me wonder wtf?.  I'll get to it eventually , it's just odd because it's spanned two separate systems ,with totally different CPUs and chipsets .



It's happened where machines crunching stable for years start to give errors...it's happened twice to me in different rigs, though different errors.

When you get back to it, I'd say uninstall BOINC and all data under Program Data folder and clean out anything left over, usually by running CCleaner (never given me an issue before), then get a fresh install going again. If CPU is overclocked, drop it 100mhz (this has helped me before). 

It is very weird how some errors and issues will not show up for a while, and then pop up out of nowhere. Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> it's just odd because it's spanned two separate systems ,with totally different CPUs and chipsets .


This makes me think it's something that you're doing.  An antivirus program?  Firewall?  Some program you're installing that's getting in the way.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2018)

FYI- thanks to some member suggestions, we're going to be updating the setup guides in this section that are getting outdated. 

There is some stuff drafted up but am thinking it may be easier to setup a small group to work on it- any interest?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

Norton said:


> FYI- thanks to some member suggestions, we're going to be updating the setup guides in this section that are getting outdated.
> 
> There is some stuff drafted up but am thinking it may be easier to setup a small group to work on it- any interest?



Great idea.  New guides with new, more current links and whatnot.  Not sure of the older guides but a section on exclusions would be ideal, ie setting up exclusions to pause boinc when you start up a game or along those lines.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2018)

manofthem said:


> a section on exclusions would be ideal, ie setting up exclusions to pause boinc when you start up a game or along those lines.


Would make an FAQ section a good idea also!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> To WCG?



yeah, it freezes up, and then i get the red "not connected" or similar message at the bottom. i dont know WTF its doing



thebluebumblebee said:


> This makes me think it's something that you're doing. An antivirus program? Firewall? Some program you're installing that's getting in the way.



i would think this too, but it will work fine all day, then do this while im watching a youtube video, or doing nothing. i guess my MBAM could be doing something, but i cant see why it would suddenyl start out of nowhere...ill figure it out eventually


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Something to think about @stevorob in the future, is just download good ole Crystaldiskinfo and it will usually give you an indication of issues with a hard drive:
> 
> https://crystalmark.info/en/download/#CrystalDiskInfo
> 
> ...





stinger608 said:


> yep, it will give you a heads up if a drive is going bad. Great app!



Ran it on my drives and one of my older hdds reported "caution" with a bad sector, I think.  Trying to go through and backup everything I can off the drive, then see if I can do anything to help it out.  But as it's an older drive, I was planning on replacing it soon anyway.



Norton said:


> Would make an FAQ section a good idea also!



Yup, that would be good.  It ought to be as easy and simple as possible so we can direct new members to it when Challenge time comes around.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i guess my MBAM could be doing something, but i cant see why it would suddenyl start out of nowhere...ill figure it out eventually


Maybe MBAM is thinking it's a crypto-virus or something. Might see if there's an exception list?


----------



## stevorob (Mar 21, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Something to think about @stevorob in the future, is just download good ole Crystaldiskinfo and it will usually give you an indication of issues with a hard drive:
> 
> https://crystalmark.info/en/download/#CrystalDiskInfo
> 
> ...





manofthem said:


> Ran it on my drives and one of my older hdds reported "caution" with a bad sector, I think.



Yep, ran crystaldiskinfo on it.  Reported a 'caution' with the only warning showing as pending sector count.  Not technically a bad sector, so I didn't think anything of it, but I guess that it really was on it's way out.  It was an old drive too, and got alot of use.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 22, 2018)

So, after tomorrow I'll be shutting all the systems down for around a week. 

I'm have to go to Arizona and don't want to take a chance of anything happening while I'm gone. 

Just didn't want anyone to freak out due to my numbers dropping to 0 and not posting.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> So, after tomorrow I'll be shutting all the systems down for around a week.
> 
> I'm have to go to Arizona and don't want to take a chance of anything happening while I'm gone.
> 
> Just didn't want anyone to freak out due to my numbers dropping to 0 and not posting.



This is how I feel about that..









JK   have fun and be safe!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 22, 2018)

manofthem said:


> have fun and be safe!



Wish it was a "fun" trip........


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Wish it was a "fun" trip........



I'm sorry man, my bad. Be safe though, and hang in there.


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 22, 2018)

Had the following info pop up a day ago! with a few guys having probs with machines, is this anything? should i take action of some kind?

All my machines here purring along nicely here.

Sorry to hear some are having problems, a few spare items to hand is usually helpful to swap out. ( easily said, but not always readily available )


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> Had the following info pop up a day ago! with a few guys having probs with machines, is this anything? should i take action of some kind?
> 
> All my machines here purring along nicely here.
> 
> ...



Not sure, haven't seen that before.

Did you or something mess with your config file.  Just checked mine and those entries are in my config file.  cc_config.xml is located in ProgramData (hidden by default) > BOINC.  Open it up and see what it shows there



edit: 
I wanted to share my initial images of today's adventure, thanks to FedEx showing up early.


Old dusty case







This motherboard is such a beauty!








Things are going pretty well so far, but gotta admit this platform has me slightly nervous since I'm not used to it at all.  Haven't had an AMD rig since  like 2011 or so.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2018)

Is the sticker still on the HSF's base?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is the sticker still on the HSF's base?



What sticker?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2018)

This sure looks like something's on there.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This sure looks like something's on there.


That's a Ryzen shim- I have the same cooler and mine had the same.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This sure looks like something's on there.



Explains those high temps 

No, I removed it   Did a test run of the cooler where I put the thermal compound, mounted it, tightened it up, and then removed it; I wanted to make sure that it would go down correctly.  Worked well, reseated it and it's been solid.

The 1600x is running at stock and crunching.  Did some test runs earlier, then had to shut down and move things around again.  Now the 1600x is where it's going to be but it's far from done.  I need to finish up a lot of work on this rig and my wife's rig too, bunch of hardware rearranging.

If I get ballsy this weekend, I'll try to give this CPU a slight OC, and/or get the memory running at its rated speeds.  

Rough glance right now






@Norton has been helping me with it so far.



Norton said:


> That's a Ryzen shim- I have the same cooler and mine had the same.



Good recommendation, works well.  1600x at stock is crunching at 58*C.  Long term, it'll be under water.



I downloaded HWmonitor and Core Temp to check CPU temps.  HWmonitor seems nice since it offers a lot, but does any use Core Temp?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Explains those high temps
> 
> No, I removed it   Did a test run of the cooler where I put the thermal compound, mounted it, tightened it up, and then removed it; I wanted to make sure that it would go down correctly.  Worked well, reseated it and it's been solid.
> 
> ...






that PC looks like the AMD counterpart of My build. Any interest in a little comparison Benching?



also, filthy-rotten-nasty-helpdesk material if ive EVER seen it


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> that PC looks like the AMD counterpart of My build. Any interest in a little comparison Benching?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We can do that when I get everything up to speed.  

And yeah, I forgot to take that front off and clean it.  It was the wife's case but now I'm using, passed the 900D over to her.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

manofthem said:


> We can do that when I get everything up to speed.
> 
> And yeah, I forgot to take that front off and clean it.  It was the wife's case but now I'm using, passed the 900D over to her.



 Your system specs show that it will be updated at a later point. Do you mind listing what it is that you have for me? Mainly your CPUs what I'm interested in, core and thread count .
 We both have asrock Z boards, gtx980's, i dont know the rest tho


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Your system specs show that it will be updated at a later point. Do you mind listing what it is that you have for me? Mainly your CPUs what I'm interested in, core and thread count .
> We both have asrock Z boards, gtx980's, i dont know the rest tho



Will update those specs tonight.

But the main rig is running Ryzen 1600X @3.7 (6 cores/12 threads) w/ Mugen 5 revB, Asrock X370 Taichi, 16gb G SKill (only at 2133 currently), GTX 980 SC ACX2.0, Adata SX700 512gb, SeaSonic 660XP2, think that's it.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2018)

Okay, just shut down all systems with the exception of this one I'm on at the moment. 

After this post I'll be shutting it down..........Dang it.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 23, 2018)

Did you get this config thing sorted? @blindfitter



blindfitter said:


> Had the following info pop up a day ago! with a few guys having probs with machines, is this anything? should i take action of some kind?





Spoiler: my config, your's should be similar



<?xml version="1.0"?>
<cc_config>
<log_flags>
<file_xfer>1</file_xfer>
<sched_ops>1</sched_ops>
<task>1</task>
<android_debug>0</android_debug>
<app_msg_receive>0</app_msg_receive>
<app_msg_send>0</app_msg_send>
<async_file_debug>0</async_file_debug>
<benchmark_debug>0</benchmark_debug>
<checkpoint_debug>0</checkpoint_debug>
<coproc_debug>0</coproc_debug>
<cpu_sched>0</cpu_sched>
<cpu_sched_debug>0</cpu_sched_debug>
<cpu_sched_status>0</cpu_sched_status>
<dcf_debug>0</dcf_debug>
<disk_usage_debug>0</disk_usage_debug>
<file_xfer_debug>0</file_xfer_debug>
<gui_rpc_debug>0</gui_rpc_debug>
<heartbeat_debug>0</heartbeat_debug>
<http_debug>0</http_debug>
<http_xfer_debug>0</http_xfer_debug>
<mem_usage_debug>0</mem_usage_debug>
<network_status_debug>0</network_status_debug>
<notice_debug>0</notice_debug>
<poll_debug>0</poll_debug>
<priority_debug>0</priority_debug>
<proxy_debug>0</proxy_debug>
<rr_simulation>0</rr_simulation>
<rrsim_detail>0</rrsim_detail>
<sched_op_debug>0</sched_op_debug>
<scrsave_debug>0</scrsave_debug>
<slot_debug>0</slot_debug>
<state_debug>0</state_debug>
<statefile_debug>0</statefile_debug>
<suspend_debug>0</suspend_debug>
<task_debug>0</task_debug>
<time_debug>0</time_debug>
<trickle_debug>0</trickle_debug>
<unparsed_xml>0</unparsed_xml>
<work_fetch_debug>0</work_fetch_debug>
</log_flags>
<options>
<abort_jobs_on_exit>0</abort_jobs_on_exit>
<allow_multiple_clients>0</allow_multiple_clients>
<allow_remote_gui_rpc>0</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
<client_version_check_url>http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url>
<client_new_version_text/><client_download_url>http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php</client_download_url><disallow_attach>0</disallow_attach>
<dont_check_file_sizes>0</dont_check_file_sizes>
<dont_contact_ref_site>0</dont_contact_ref_site>
<dont_suspend_nci>0</dont_suspend_nci>
<dont_use_vbox>0</dont_use_vbox>
<exit_after_finish>0</exit_after_finish>
<exit_before_start>0</exit_before_start>
<exit_when_idle>0</exit_when_idle>
<fetch_minimal_work>0</fetch_minimal_work>
<fetch_on_update>0</fetch_on_update>
<force_auth>default</force_auth>
<http_1_0>0</http_1_0>
<http_transfer_timeout>300</http_transfer_timeout>
<http_transfer_timeout_bps>10</http_transfer_timeout_bps>
<max_event_log_lines>2000</max_event_log_lines>
<max_file_xfers>8</max_file_xfers>
<max_file_xfers_per_project>2</max_file_xfers_per_project>
<max_stderr_file_size>0</max_stderr_file_size>
<max_stdout_file_size>0</max_stdout_file_size>
<max_tasks_reported>0</max_tasks_reported>
_*<ncpus>4</ncpus>*this depends on YOUR cpu**_
<network_test_url>http://www.google.com/</network_test_url>
<no_alt_platform>0</no_alt_platform>
<no_gpus>0</no_gpus>
<no_info_fetch>0</no_info_fetch>
<no_priority_change>0</no_priority_change>
<os_random_only>0</os_random_only>
<proxy_info>********** _*Proxy info is either this...Or you have it set yourself, and this will need editing*_
<socks_server_name/>
<socks_server_port>80</socks_server_port><http_server_name/>
<http_server_port>80</http_server_port>
_*<socks5_user_name/>*_*<socks5_user_passwd/><http_user_name/>*_*<http_user_passwd/>*_
_*  *this is important for signing into BOINC ^**_
<no_proxy/>
</proxy_info>**************
<rec_half_life_days>10.000000</rec_half_life_days>
<report_results_immediately>0</report_results_immediately>
<run_apps_manually>0</run_apps_manually>
<save_stats_days>30</save_stats_days>
<skip_cpu_benchmarks>0</skip_cpu_benchmarks>
<simple_gui_only>0</simple_gui_only>
<start_delay>0.000000</start_delay>
<stderr_head>0</stderr_head>
<suppress_net_info>0</suppress_net_info>
<unsigned_apps_ok>0</unsigned_apps_ok>
<use_all_gpus>0</use_all_gpus>
<use_certs>0</use_certs><use_certs_only>0</use_certs_only>
<vbox_window>0</vbox_window>
</options>
</cc_config>



Also, at the WCG site on "Device Profiles" this is mostly set by the options on each profile. 
highlight the project in the BOINC>Tasks




on the list on the left, scroll down to Device Profile...




Log in and use the setting on this page...





I was bored, hope it helps. Or, if you have sorted, never mind.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 23, 2018)

Huge thanks to the legend @Norton for sending a hard drive over.  Got the FX rig back crunching away!


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 23, 2018)

@Arjai cheers for putting up config, will check it with mine, it only affects 1 of my machines, my daily Mac, l haven’t made any changes to it, will get back tomorrow with results.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm happy that the 1600x has been crunching strong and excited to see what kind of ppd it'll settle at running stock.  Going to try to give it a little OC boost but not expecting too much since I suspect memory compatibility being a factor.  

Going to swap the heatsink from the retired 2600k onto the 4790 when I can since it's a better cooler. 



stevorob said:


> Huge thanks to the legend @Norton for sending a hard drive over.  Got the FX rig back crunching away!



Sweet deal.  and @Norton is always helping everyone out


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2018)

manofthem said:


> (6 cores/12 threads)


thats a bit out of my PC's league, nvrmnd


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2018)

manofthem said:


> not expecting too much since I suspect memory compatibility being a factor.


Wouldn't worry about that too much, I bet you can get that ram up to at least 2933 w/o issue 

Post in the Ryzen Zen Garden thread- they can help you out there



manofthem said:


> Sweet deal. and @Norton is always helping everyone out


I like to help when I can


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2018)

Norton said:


> Wouldn't worry about that too much, I bet you can get that ram up to at least 2933 w/o issue
> 
> Post in the Ryzen Zen Garden thread- they can help you out there



That's my goal.  I wanted to start messing with it this evening but I've been messing with a bunch of other things and haven't had the chance.  Plus didn't want to mess up the crunching just yet.  

Actually about to shut it down and add in a small 256gb 830 ssd for games.  This rig will only have the 2 ssds, keep space opened up.  The Fractal Design S doesn't have a whole lot of space when you want to go full watercooling   I went ahead and mounted my old EK 360 rad and GT fans in the front already, but it'll be a little while before this rig goes under water.



jboydgolfer said:


> thats a bit out of my PC's league, nvrmnd



No worries, would still be fun.  Or, I also have a 4790 that crunches and I see one in your specs.  One day I could swap the 980 in there for a go and see how it throws down.  The 4790 is at 3.8 only but would still be fun.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2018)

manofthem said:


> That's my goal.  I wanted to start messing with it this evening but I've been messing with a bunch of other things and haven't had the chance.  Plus didn't want to mess up the crunching just yet.
> 
> Actually about to shut it down and add in a small 256gb 830 ssd for games.  This rig will only have the 2 ssds, keep space opened up.  The Fractal Design S doesn't have a whole lot of space when you want to go full watercooling   I went ahead and mounted my old EK 360 rad and GT fans in the front already, but it'll be a little while before this rig goes under water.
> 
> ...



The 4790 is going to my nephew w/ the 980 ,once he gets his grades right, but till then it is gonna cruch if the win10 install im doing now goes through. Waiting on the slow a$$ hdd


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> The 4790 is going to my nephew w/ the 980 ,once he gets his grades right, but till then it is gonna cruch if the win10 install im doing now goes through. Waiting on the slow a$$ hdd



Wow, what an uncle!  He must love  you   That's awesome of you for reals, very cool.  

The great thing about that 4790 for crunching is that it produces pretty well, and it's pretty good on power.  Last time I checked it (which was at least 2 years ago), my 4790's whole system crunched and pulled like 94 watts at the wall including gpu, which was a 7770 back then.  I thought it was pretty good since my 4770k was pulling nearly 200w.

But I remember the days of installing Windows on a hdd and boy do I not miss those days.  Just yesterday I installed Windows 10 to the m.2 ssd from usb, and it was done when I thought it was getting ready to actually install, totally blew me away in speed.  Then i installed to a regular ssd and it too was very fast.  But hey, for you nephew, a normal hdd is plenty good.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Wow, what an uncle!  He must love  you   That's awesome of you for reals, very cool.
> 
> The great thing about that 4790 for crunching is that it produces pretty well, and it's pretty good on power.  Last time I checked it (which was at least 2 years ago), my 4790's whole system crunched and pulled like 94 watts at the wall including gpu, which was a 7770 back then.  I thought it was pretty good since my 4770k was pulling nearly 200w.
> 
> But I remember the days of installing Windows on a hdd and boy do I not miss those days.  Just yesterday I installed Windows 10 to the m.2 ssd from usb, and it was done when I thought it was getting ready to actually install, totally blew me away in speed.  Then i installed to a regular ssd and it too was very fast.  But hey, for you nephew, a normal hdd is plenty good.



sadly i only have aStock intel HSF to cool that 4790 it means i need to keep BOINC set to 40-50% usage ....sucks for a PC that is ONLY crunching. ill have to see what i can scrounge up on payday ;


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> sadly i only have aStock intel HSF to cool that 4790 it means i need to keep BOINC set to 40-50% usage ....sucks for a PC that is ONLY crunching. ill have to see what i can scrounge up on payday ;



If I can get this heatsink switched out, i should be able to part with the current cooler.  It's small but does an ok job cooling; it keeps the 4790 crunching 100% at around 65*C.  I should know by Sunday if I can spare it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2018)

I appreciate the offer. I definitely need to figure   Something out. I was under the impression the stock heat sink for  Intel cpu was a little bit more capable than this. Crunching aside, I'm going to need to figure out a heat sink because my nephew will have the damn  PC running games for 12 or more hours straight and based on the way it's handling 50% load from crunching I can't imagine that It'll go over too well

 I knew the aluminum ones were crappy, but this is the one with the copper core and I figured it would at least be semi-passable for gaming but this thing could never handle any extended gaming


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I appreciate the offer. I definitely need to figure   Something out. I was under the impression the stock heat sink for  Intel cpu was a little bit more capable than this. Crunching aside, I'm going to need to figure out a heat sink because my nephew will have the damn  PC running games for 12 or more hours straight and based on the way it's handling 50% load from crunching I can't imagine that It'll go over too well
> 
> I knew the aluminum ones were crappy, but this is the one with the copper core and I figured it would at least be semi-passable for gaming but this thing could never handle any extended gaming



You are definitely right about that stock hsf, they're garbage.  I used that in the very beginning on the 4790 and I'm pretty sure it got right up into the 90*s while crunching. Wasn't long til it had to be replaced.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 24, 2018)

Hmmm, little badge-y things down there. Can I be "Sarcastic / Master?" or, "Resident / Fool?"

Perhaps, "Tech / Perma Newb?"




Edit: Speaking of badge-y things... How many millions of BOINC points do I need for another star on my cruncher badge?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 24, 2018)

Finally finished the AMD EPYC build and got her crunching. Sadly I cannot measure temps as the motherboard does not seem to support doing so.





I found out that I somehow killed the ASrock X99 motherboard so the Xeon build is going to have to wait for an RMA (hopefully).  Instead of selling the 6900k build, I installed it in the Thermaltake case and got her up and crunching as well.


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 24, 2018)

manofthem said:


> The Fractal Design S doesn't have a whole lot of space when you want to go full watercooling  I went ahead and mounted my old EK 360 rad and GT fans in the front already, but it'll be a little while before this rig goes under water.



Cant quite agree with you  Nice build looking forward to your crunching figures.







Arjai said:


> Did you get this config thing sorted? @blindfitter



Changed it to Default, Max Output an hour ago. Its crunching away. Will check back on it 24hours

thanks for help


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2018)

manofthem said:


> You are definitely right about that stock hsf, they're garbage.  I used that in the very beginning on the 4790 and I'm pretty sure it got right up into the 90*s while crunching. Wasn't long til it had to be replaced.



ikr? what i dont get, is that if it cant cool the 4790....then WTF were they thinking including it with a 4690k?!?! 

Edit
 I just attached a brand new scythe grand flex to the top of the stock intel hsf to see if it would help it cool.....no amount of wind will make up for what the intel hsf cannot do.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> Cant quite agree with you  Nice build looking forward to your crunching figures.
> 
> View attachment 98763
> 
> ...



Gotta keep in mind, I'm coming from a 900d case which is ridiculous when it comes to space.   my rig should look similar to the pic you posted in terms of equipment placement, but it may not look so pretty. I like those fan grills on the back side of the rad though, cleans it up a bit. 



jboydgolfer said:


> ikr? what i dont get, is that if it cant cool the 4790....then WTF were they thinking including it with a 4690k?!?!
> 
> Edit
> I just attached a brand new scythe grand flex to the top of the stock intel hsf to see if it would help it cool.....no amount of wind will make up for what the intel hsf cannot do.



I've wondered the same thing, makes no sense.

Makes me wonder if any Cruncher is running an Intel cpu with the stock fan...


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> sadly i only have aStock intel HSF to cool that 4790 it means i need to keep BOINC set to 40-50% usage ....sucks for a PC that is ONLY crunching. ill have to see what i can scrounge up on payday ;



Cryorig M9i ... best $20 you will ever spend for a cooler 
https://www.amazon.com/CRYORIG-Mini...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1521918066&sr=1-3


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2018)

i have been able to run boinc with no issues as of yet (atleast issues with the program like i was facing), but today i noticed the heat was getting pretty serious. I had the fan profile set to silent, and i happened to lean back in my chair, and i could see the water block/pump on my H110iGTX was red, which is a warnign sign that temps have reach a critical level (80+C) I switched to a more aggressive profile, but it was still heating up more than i would like. I ended up figuribng out the problem. I have 2 larger and beefy 140mm intake fans , which draw cool air in, (over a 280mm RAD) mounted on the inside of the front bezel. Apparently, they were drawing cool air in (and making it hot with the RAD) faster than the single rear exhaust 120mm could remove it, so the warm/hot air was building up in the case, and causing the heat problem. I mounted a additional exhaust fan on the top of the case, towards the rear, and it has solved the issue nicely. Of course i could have set a aggressive fan profile, and kept the fans i had, but i rather ad a extra 1 fan, than run the current fans at higher (more noisy) speeds. Worked out really well, and soon i should have some idea of what this new Chip can do in regards to ppd. (assuming i dont run into more of the issues i was dealing with before)


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i have been able to run boinc with no issues as of yet (atleast issues with the program like i was facing), but today i noticed the heat was getting pretty serious. I had the fan profile set to silent, and i happened to lean back in my chair, and i could see the water block/pump on my H110iGTX was red, which is a warnign sign that temps have reach a critical level (80+C) I switched to a more aggressive profile, but it was still heating up more than i would like. I ended up figuribng out the problem. I have 2 larger and beefy 140mm intake fans , which draw cool air in, (over a 280mm RAD) mounted on the inside of the front bezel. Apparently, they were drawing cool air in (and making it hot with the RAD) faster than the single rear exhaust 120mm could remove it, so the warm/hot air was building up in the case, and causing the heat problem. I mounted a additional exhaust fan on the top of the case, towards the rear, and it has solved the issue nicely. Of course i could have set a aggressive fan profile, and kept the fans i had, but i rather ad a extra 1 fan, than run the current fans at higher (more noisy) speeds. Worked out really well, and soon i should have some idea of what this new Chip can do in regards to ppd. (assuming i dont run into more of the issues i was dealing with before)



Wow, that's a good example of how airflow can really affects temperatures. Good call with the extra exhaust fan.

Still going to get back with you tomorrow about that heatsink.  Worked really late tonight helping someone out and just got home, no time to tinker with anything. 



Norton said:


> Cryorig M9i ... best $20 you will ever spend for a cooler
> https://www.amazon.com/CRYORIG-Mini...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1521918066&sr=1-3



That's a nice looking heatsink for the cash.



HammerON said:


> Finally finished the AMD EPYC build and got her crunching. Sadly I cannot measure temps as the motherboard does not seem to support doing so.
> View attachment 98760
> 
> I found out that I somehow killed the ASrock X99 motherboard so the Xeon build is going to have to wait for an RMA (hopefully).  Instead of selling the 6900k build, I installed it in the Thermaltake case and got her up and crunching as well.



Sweet looking build.  Just looked up that processor and wow!   Just wondering here, are those rad fans pulling in and down?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2018)

Just swapped out the coolers on the 4790.  It was running a Raijintek Aidos 92mm, and it kept it usually in the mid to high 60s.  I expected that when i swapped in the Reeven Justice 1204 cooler that temps would drop down significantly.  But alas, I was mistaken as to the temp drop...


Before with Raijintek Aidos


Spoiler












After with the Reeven Justice RC1204


Spoiler













So @jboydgolfer if you want this cooler, you may.  I can ship it out shortly this week if you're interested.  The cooler is pretty small coming in at 92mm (the fan) but apparently it did a decent job.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Sweet looking build.  Just looked up that processor and wow!   Just wondering here, are those rad fans pulling in and down?



Yes they are.  I do not have any intake fans in the front, so I decided to just have them pull in air and the rear be an exhaust.
On the 6900k build, I do have them set to exhaust air out, but I also have two 120 fans in the front of the Thermaltake case pulling cool air in:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 26, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I can ship it out shortly this week if you're interested. The cooler is pretty small coming in at 92mm but apparently it did a decent job.



92mm coolers can do a Very decent job. i have a TR3 that does very well in my daughters PC. If you cool with sending it to me, ill happily take it.....im assuming it has all the required HW, and if im right, than ill certainly put it to use

I Really appreciate it .
ill PM You my info if Your ready for it.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> 92mm coolers can do a Very decent job. i have a TR3 that does very well in my daughters PC. If you cool with sending it to me, ill happily take it.....im assuming it has all the required HW, and if im right, than ill certainly put it to use
> 
> I Really appreciate it .
> ill PM You my info if Your ready for it.



We'll take it to PM, I'm ready   but yeah, it's good to go at least with Intel as it came off the 4790, but I don't think I still have any AMD hardware but can check.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 26, 2018)

HammerON said:


> I decided to just have them pull in air and the rear be an exhaust.



thats how i set all my PC's with H2O  just need to be certain there is sufficient exhaust...i pushed it too far ,with my most recent build, and the PC kept getting Really hot, so i had to add a 2nd exhaust fan.

sweet Rig BTW...imagine that in a 2p setup


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Edit: Speaking of badge-y things... How many millions of BOINC points do I need for another star on my cruncher badge?



Those stars correspond to current output, based on recent average credit iirc. Last time I had 2 stars was a while back and RAC was about ~15k according to FreeDC. I don't remember how it goes from there for 3, 4, and 5 stars but it's out of my league anyway.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 26, 2018)

I think ive gotten my i5 to a good spot in regards to Overclocking While crunching . Although 5+Ghz is possible , im not comfortable running those clocks while crunching for sustained periods. So (for now) 4.4ghz  with sub 60c temps on 100% load , seems sustainable. If i go higher than 4.6ghz, i have to adjust voltages etc, and with those current increases,comes temp increases, so 4.4 ghz seems like a nice sweet spot. And it tears through work too (but the OC isnt FOR WCG, its for other stuff likes games etc, so i dont need to power down every time i wanan play something, etc).  I know it's nothing compared what many of you run for your crunching set ups ,but it's pretty good for me .



Ignore the VNC window in the top left of the pic , thats just BOINC running on another PC.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I think ive gotten my i5 to a good spot in regards to Overclocking While crunching . Although 5+Ghz is possible , im not comfortable running those clocks while crunching for sustained periods. So (for now) 4.4ghz  with sub 60c temps on 100% load , seems sustainable. If i go higher than 4.6ghz, i have to adjust voltages etc, and with those current increases,comes temp increases, so 4.4 ghz seems like a nice sweet spot. And it tears through work too (but the OC isnt FOR WCG, its for other stuff likes games etc, so i dont need to power down every time i wanan play something, etc).  I know it's nothing compared what many of you run for your crunching set ups ,but it's pretty good for me .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice cpu and nice OC.  Seems to be that it's more worthwhile to get a mild and stable overclock when it comes to crunching, rather than an insane overclock.  That should net some nice ppd


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Nice cpu and nice OC.  Seems to be that it's more worthwhile to get a mild and stable overclock when it comes to crunching, rather than an insane overclock.  That should net some nice ppd



i agree, i dont think massive overclocks will help much in the long run, even if they do garner more ppd, the heat and power draw generated is pretty hefty , atleast with this CPU it is. I just wanted to OC the chip, while not having to restart and change settings every time i stopped or started this or that program, and this setting seems to play nice with everything i have run so far. I THINK realneil is sending me a delidding tool today, and im really excited to get this IHS off, and get the temp as low as i can....plus its been a long time since i have peeled off a IHS.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2018)

So I have been having issues with the EPYC rig putting up poor numbers (about as much as my old i7 920).
Norton has been helping me but I thought I would share this here as well for ideas.
Per Norton's request, I have set the device profile for the rig to only run SCC, OZ and OET.  I did disable all power saving features in Ubuntu that I could find. I also made sure that the BOINC computer preferences are correct.
One thing I did notice is that the most RAM is appears to utilize is around 4GB total...  Now that is the same amount that my i7 6900k rig is utilizing as well.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2018)

HammerON said:


> So I have been having issues with the EPYC rig putting up poor numbers (about as much as my old i7 920).
> Norton has been helping me but I thought I would share this here as well for ideas.
> Per Norton's request, I have set the device profile for the rig to only run SCC, OZ and OET.  I did disable all power saving features in Ubuntu that I could find. I also made sure that the BOINC computer preferences are correct.
> One thing I did notice is that the most RAM is appears to utilize is around 4GB total...  Now that is the same amount that my i7 6900k rig is utilizing as well.
> View attachment 98896View attachment 98897View attachment 98898View attachment 98899



That's crazy... All those threads running and low output?  something really wrong must be going on to have the output of a older i7.

You've checked your WCG results page for any errors, invalid, aborted?

Edit: just checked in my pcs: 8 threads running Windows 10 using about 2.5gb ram (running pretty much except boinc; 12 threads Windows 10 using about 3.9gb (running some programs like Chrome and whatnot). Not sure if that helps.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2018)

Have you tried cutting the number of cores ,or CPU load ,down to around 50% ,to see if the trend of low output continues ,no matter what quantity of core's are being utilized?

also, try setting the options for memory usage to 100%. it never uses much IME, let it run wild (if it will) and see what comes of it?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2018)

manofthem said:


> That's crazy... All those threads running and low output?  something really wrong must be going on to have the output of a older i7.
> 
> You've checked your WCG results page for any errors, invalid, aborted?
> 
> Edit: just checked in my pcs: 8 threads running Windows 10 using about 2.5gb ram (running pretty much except boinc; 12 threads Windows 10 using about 3.9gb (running some programs like Chrome and whatnot). Not sure if that helps.


I have checked WCG and there are no errors, invalid. Some aborted because I changed which projects it should run based on Norton's assessment of which projects Zen architecture runs efficiently.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2018)

I wonder if running on a Windows OS would make a difference?

 I'm aware it's not optimal but just out of curiosity, since the issue itself is puzzling one ,maybe the answer to it is as well


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2018)

I am curious about that as well and may try Windows 10 (even though is isn't a listed supported OS for the motherboard).
I am also curious if it is because I did not install the server version of Ubuntu...
The current OS lags incredibly bad when I am just trying to navigate around.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2018)

HammerON said:


> I am curious about that as well and may try Windows 10 (even though is isn't a listed supported OS for the motherboard).
> I am also curious if it is because I did not install the server version of Ubuntu...
> The current OS lags incredibly bad when I am just trying to navigate around.


Wondering if your cpu is downclocking? Seems like long runtimes on some of those wu's. What's the stock frequency for that chip?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2018)

Base is 2.0 GHz (3.0 GHz turbo). I will have to look at what app I can use (or via the Terminal) to view CPU frequency.  I cannot view temps, which sucks, but I do know the pump is working.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Base is 2.0 GHz (3.0 GHz turbo). I will have to look at what app I can use (or via the Terminal) to view CPU frequency.  I cannot view temps, which sucks, but I do know the pump is working.



id say try a VM, but if its hosted within the current environment, i think the issue will likely persist....I sure hope You get it sorted out tho....anything less than massive ppd is a shame for such a beastly cpu. Good luck .

do you have a win10 Key? or i suppose you could just run it a s a test without activation to see if it clears up


----------



## m&m's (Mar 28, 2018)

Update to the latest available kernel. EPYC is still hardly supported by many OSes. Lots of features could be unavailable on an older kernel.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2018)

I do have a Windows 10 key not in use currently.



m&m's said:


> Update to the latest available kernel. EPYC is still hardly supported by many OSes. Lots of features could be unavailable on an older kernel.


I will do that!


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2018)

Sorry guys for the lack of posting for a while..  Been kinda of busy with my daughter and with testing a few GPUs and such, but since a few things have finally turned up over the last few days, I thought I'd let you take a look at what I've been up to 



Spoiler: Erm, what have I done...








The CPUs are

2 x X5650's that used to be in the SR-2
4 x L5640's that I've recently bought 

I have tried the wattage meter on those very briefly since having it, I've thrown in the two X5650's as well just to give myself an idea of what the wattage was before and after..  Even have some results for the quad core CPU that was in it to begin with 





I'm hoping to also get the SR-2 up and running so I would like to think that the extra 72 threads that I have here, will add a little bit more to the teams scores 





Bit of ram for my VM and Dell Server 





I have had to buy the extra heatsink for the server and an extra fan as this was a single CPU only when I first had it and work seems to be dragging it's heels when it comes to getting rid of the other bits they have, so I thought I'd actually spend some cash 
I just wanted to do something that would help the team and ultimately and hopefully, help someone with Cancer, so here's a bit of a donation but in a way I could have some control over of what the money does for the cause   Hopefully this will make a difference   Whenever I can gain a few more servers from work when they are throwing them out (they have a fairly big upgrade coming this year, hopefully I can rescue as much kit as possible 



This was made possible by a recent $25 win for one of the crunching challenges we had a little while ago, one @stinger608 gave me a winning prize, so I thought as I had gained a little extra cash from working on call, what better way to put it to good use and gain a bit more crunching power for the team 
So I would like to thank him for making this possible


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2018)

phill said:


> Sorry guys for the lack of posting for a while..  Been kinda of busy with testing a few GPUs and such, but since a few things have finally turned up over the last few days, I thought I'd let you take a look at what I've been up to
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats awesome. Lovve those boards


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you   I am hoping to get another R710 so I can use the other two L5640's and have that crunching away as well   I know the X58 based Xeons aren't the most efficient but I'm just trying to make use of what I have here and I though it was pretty decent to have won a prize, so I thought perfect excuse!!  

Hopefully when I can get the bits out the loft tomorrow, the SR-2 will be up and crunching as well..  I am interested to see what it uses power wise compared to the VM Linux I've got running at the moment.  I think there's going to be a bit of a difference....


----------



## Arjai (Mar 29, 2018)

This is the last month, average-wise. Hasn't seemed to top off yet, either. Soon, I will have the Opti ready to go with an i7 3770, hopefully sometime in April. That will be a 50% raise in thread count! Another 3GHz + Cpu but with 8 threads, instead of 4 (like the i3's and this i5 in the lappytop). Then, if my money don't get funny...maybe another UltraSlim i3 box.  The A10 build is at a standstill. However, I will get that done, perhaps, instead of another i3 box. IDK, it is mostly the money holding me back.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 29, 2018)

How do we know the scientists who use this crunching power do it for a good cause and we aren't just mining Monero for them secretly when no one is looking?  Just curious, I am new to this world, I have only ever done folding (and now that I think about, am curious about that as well and mining... lol)


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> How do we know the scientists who use this crunching power do it for a good cause and we aren't just mining Monero for them secretly when no one is looking?  Just curious, I am new to this world, I have only ever done folding (and now that I think about, am curious about that as well and mining... lol)


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> How do we know the scientists who use this crunching power do it for a good cause and we aren't just mining Monero for them secretly when no one is looking?  Just curious, I am new to this world, I have only ever done folding (and now that I think about, am curious about that as well and mining... lol)



I provided you with all the pertinent info & links to wcg. Id take a while and read into the project & form my opinions that way if i had doubts. If you feel uncomfortable about the cause, you can find another.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 29, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I provided you with all the pertinent info & links to wcg. Id take a while and read into the project & form my opinions that way if i had doubts. If you feel uncomfortable about the cause, you can find another.



Not uncomfortable at all, just curious. Will read now, thanks mates.

edit:  I have learned to not trust anyone in this world* hence my requiring evidence lol


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2018)

m&m's said:


> Update to the latest available kernel. EPYC is still hardly supported by many OSes. Lots of features could be unavailable on an older kernel.


Updated kernel to the latest version.  Thanks @m&m's 

Was able to see that idle the CPU's run about at 1.12 GHz
Under full load they boost to around 2.77 GHz


----------



## Arjai (Mar 29, 2018)

Um, 48 threads? What does that pull from the wall? I am interested in how that breaks down wattage per thread/WU.

@HammerON  ?

Edit: Also, looking at you picture, MIPS at 50% has taken 5 hours? I have an i5 mobile chip 4 threads at 2.0GHz. MIPS run to completion in under 4 hours. OZ and OET look to be running slow, also.


----------



## infrared (Mar 29, 2018)

@HammerON  Glad to see it up and running, such an insane number of threads!! 


Arjai said:


> Edit: Also, looking at you picture, MIPS at 50% has taken 5 hours? I have an i5 mobile chip 4 threads at 2.0GHz. MIPS run to completion in under 4 hours


Good spot, a few of us using Ryzen have noticed this, MIPS seems to run best on intel/windows, I only run it on my 6700k system. SSC runs a lot better on ryzen/linux.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 29, 2018)

SSC on my lappytop, i5 2GHz, takes about 4.5 hours. If I had time I would look at the i3 times, but I have to leave for work now...


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 29, 2018)

infrared said:


> @HammerON  Glad to see it up and running, such an insane number of threads!!
> 
> Good spot, a few of us using Ryzen have noticed this, MIPS seems to run best on intel/windows, I only run it on my 6700k system. SSC runs a lot better on ryzen/linux.


+1, my Ryzen 1700 doesn't like MIPS at all. gives about 45% output when compared to OET or OZ.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2018)

Recca29 said:


> OET or OZ


And those are some of the best performing projects on Linux.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks folks for pointing that out
Norton has already had me set my Device Profile to only get OET, OZ and SCC.
I was waiting for the others to clear, but I did end up aborting them last night.
Right now the system is running Windows 10 as I had it already on my spare SSD.  OS is a lot spunkier.  We will see how she performs with Windows 10...
I did run Cinebench for fun:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2018)

HammerON said:


> set my Device Profile to only get OET, OZ and SCC


But now that you're on W10, MIP is the better PPD getter.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2018)

Im glad the os switch worked out ,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2018)

infrared said:


> Good spot, a few of us using Ryzen have noticed this, MIPS seems to run best on intel/windows, I only run it on my 6700k system. SSC runs a lot better on ryzen/linux.





thebluebumblebee said:


> But now that you're on W10, MIP is the better PPD getter.



So let's clarify just a little bit... 

MIP is better on Windows 10, yes?  Does this also apply to Ryzen chips?


I just added back in MIP  and there's some work downloaded but not yet running.  On second thought, i may remove MIP because I was worked on FAAH2 and since adding MIP, I don't think I've gotten any work from FAAH2


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2018)

manofthem said:


> So let's clarify just a little bit...
> 
> MIP is better on Windows 10, yes?  Does this also apply to Ryzen chips?
> 
> ...



Amd specifically afaik, ryzen too


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2018)

Something weird just happened.  Checked the wife's rig and found WCG idle with no tasks running and not the WCG listed under projects.  I have no idea how that happened, but a restart fixed it, now crunching.  Very weird 



jboydgolfer said:


> Amd specifically afaik, ryzen too



Just removed it from my AMD rig for now, going to focus on other stuff on that one.  Adjusted the other devices to crunch a better mix.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2018)

manofthem said:


> MIP is better on Windows 10, yes? Does this also apply to Ryzen chips?


I'm not sure.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm not sure.



It's all good.  Maybe I'll give this Ryzen a little challenge:  maybe run a different project for about a week straight and see how ppd changes and varies.  Would be interesting.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2018)

Reading through previous posts , it seems to be the case, but maybe it'll be different?



Recca29 said:


> +1, my Ryzen 1700 doesn't like MIPS at all. gives about 45% output when compared to OET or OZ.



It must be an AMD thing though ,because earlier today I noticed one of these previous posts ,so I looked at my WCG manager ,and noticed that several of the MIPS work units were about to start ,but when I looked back  it already completed 30 minutes later


----------



## Arjai (Mar 30, 2018)

I have been hearing this, for a while now. MIPS runs more efficiently on INTEL chips and not so, rather slow, on AMD chips. I am assuming that since INTEL is using a similar design, my i3's are 2120's i5 is a 3917u and the future i7 is a 3770. But I digress, I am unsure whether older AMD cpu's have the same results. Could just be the new architecture in the Ryzen chips.

Sorry, "chip's" equals CPU in my archaic language!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2018)

I think that the credit given for OET may have changed.  One of my systems has had its PPD cut in half.  2600K, Linux, only running OET.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think that the credit given for OET may have changed.  One of my systems has had its PPD cut in half.  2600K, Linux, only running OET.



i dont run full 24 hour days, but i have noticed recently that my PPD has dropped considerably as well.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2018)

Heads up for this one - https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40734_offset,0
There is new very big OET WUs around. I deleted two in progress that had run 200 % longer than normal before I checked the forum.



thebluebumblebee said:


> I think that the credit given for OET may have changed.  One of my systems has had its PPD cut in half.  2600K, Linux, only running OET.


My little 2520M gets around three times more than normal....Linux, mostly OET.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Heads up for this one - https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40734_offset,0
> There is new very big OET WUs around. I deleted two in progress that had run 200 % longer than normal before I checked the forum.


Looks like the point totals are starting to get close to matching the effort now.

@HammerON - these wu's may have been what was affecting your ppd when you first started up your EPYC rig.. going to stick with them on my rig for a little while longer/re-evaluate over the weekend


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2018)

Might have been.  I am wishing that I had went with a Threadripper CPU instead as they are clocked quite a bit higher.

One thing I noticed when I ran the CPUZ benchmark is the low single thread score:




I may end up dumping this build and starting fresh with a Threadripper....


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2018)

HammerON said:


> I may end up dumping this build and starting fresh with a Threadripper....


iirc @XZero450 has a TR build underway, would be interesting to compare yours to his 

I'll be sticking to my *1/2 *TR builds for now- getting decent output from 1600/1700 chips atm


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 30, 2018)

Norton said:


> Looks like the point totals are starting to get close to matching the effort now.
> 
> @HammerON - these wu's may have been what was affecting your ppd when you first started up your EPYC rig.. going to stick with them on my rig for a little while longer/re-evaluate over the weekend


I noticed the same thing on both of my xeon 2P rigs, in sight, recently. All of a sudden they we're loaded with OETs that required 3 to 4x the normal time to compute.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2018)

T-Bob said:


> I noticed the same thing on both of my xeon 2P rigs, in sight, recently. All of a sudden they we're loaded with OETs that required 3 to 4x the normal time to compute.


After 9 hours and 60 % completion (normally they takes 2 and some) they went 10 % completed and 3d remaining. They are now terminated. Have a look at my points -


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2018)

I have OET's running into 7+ hours!  Thats a long time Considering the HP the cores on this chip put out. Wow, that explains why my results dropped SO much


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2018)

I will check my two rigs when I get home....

One thing I noticed to day is that since I put switched the EPYC to Windows from Ubuntu, Free-DC is now showing the rig in place of the E5-2683 v3 build.  Totally just took over all of the points accumulated by the Xeon cruncher.  I did use that SSD with Windows 10 for a bit in the Xeon rig, but switched to Ubuntu quite a while ago.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 31, 2018)

@Norton @HammerON I'm coming I'm coming... I have a handful of parts that have recently arrived and will soon arrive that should help me get much closer to completing it.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2018)

Wish I could check the temps of the EPYC cruncher,,,  Might have to go old school and buy a thermal probe.  I remember installing one in of my first water cooling builds, probably around 2005...
Anyways, I am happy to see that the 6900K is running real cool with no overclock.  For the last 1.5 years I have had it at 4.4 GHz or 4.2GHz while crunching. 





I may boost her back up soon/\


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Wish I could check the temps of the EPYC cruncher,,,  Might have to go old school and buy a thermal probe.  I remember installing one in of my first water cooling builds, probably around 2005...
> Anyways, I am happy to see that the 6900K is running real cool with no overclock.  For the last 1.5 years I have had it at 4.4 GHz or 4.2GHz while crunching.
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible, those temps look very very low, crunching 100% in mid 30s?


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks like a decent CPU there @HammerON   I would like to get my 5960X up and running..  4.5Ghz @ 1.12vcore   It's been a while since I've had it running  
@manofthem, the temps are rather decent on these CPUs at stock under decent water cooling   Also just depends on the load used as some 100% loads are more intense than others


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2018)

these 8600 i5's are pretty decent Crunchers for 6 core no HT'ing. Im getting around 7,000ppd, or 56,000 (if i account for the 8 hours each day my PC isnt crunching) currently getting 5,200ppd at 15-18 hours /day.


----------



## m&m's (Apr 3, 2018)

@HammerON your EPYC scores are intriguing me so I did a little of research and I found that only 3 hosts are reported with an EPYC 7401P CPU. Two of which are yours (Windows 10 and Linux) and the other one is getting over 30K PPD.

I looked at other EPYC hosts on stats.free-dc and their integer and floating points are on par with yours.
There is a 7551P getting 40K+ PPD and a 2x7281 getting 50K+ PPD. Seeing this reassures me that it isn't a bug with EPYC and BOINC/WCG.
There isn't much info to be had. Kernel numbers don't match, some are using older ones others aren't. Same goes for the BOINC version.

Your CPU-Z score seems normal too. If I'm not mistaken, when BOINC test the performance of the host it only load 1 thread. Could your CPU be throttling when under full load for a prolonged time? Or just a bad install?

Also I saw you mentioned you couldn't check your temperatures, Linux kernel 4.15 (and 4.16 released 2 days ago) officially supports temperature reporting for EPYC CPUs.

I don't know if it'll help you find the issue but I thought I'd still tell you what I found.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2018)

Real Temp does not support my CPU so I tried Core Temp and this is what it shows.  Seems about right to me...
I have not seen any throttling when checking it at random times.  I noticed that the OET tasks were taking about 17 hours to complete versus the roughly 10 hours on the 6900k.  So I changed the Device Profile again to exclude OET tasks and aborted most of the others.
Let us see what happens next.  If this does not solve the low points output then I will do a fresh install of Windows 10.  I also need to update the BIOS on the motherboard - keep forgetting to do that


----------



## blindfitter (Apr 4, 2018)

i report on my Ryzen 1700x, @4ghz, 1.3volts, 205 watt with cpu temp 50C water cooling H100 crunching 24/7


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2018)

Just noticed that I got some HST wu's again, feels like forever.  Noticed that they're longer, estimated about 7hrs run time on the 1600x.  Does that sound right for HST?  It's been so I've forgotten about them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Just noticed that I got some HST wu's again, feels like forever.  Noticed that they're longer, estimated about 7hrs run time on the 1600x.  Does that sound right for HST?  It's been so I've forgotten about them.



I just checked my results status ,and there's actually no help stop tuberculosis , seems I haven't seen any in quite sometime.  I don't recall them being particularly long


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2018)

On my 3770K, W7:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2018)

So the 1600x is down right now. I shut it down because I got my AM4 bracket for the Raystorm block, and I wanted to try to setup a loop with the leftover parts I had around. So far I've had several major issues, including a huge leak between the pump and pump top. 

I complain about it below. 


Spoiler



Now time for to complain about myself... Several years ago I first bought my d5 pump used off the forums, and was stoked when it came in to make my loop. Got everything running and about 10 minutes later I noticed water leaking out of the bottom of the case. I realized after braking it back down that I never checked if the o-ring was in the pump, and if course it wasn't thus creating a huge issue and down time. 

Since then, I said I'd never have that issue again... But I lied. I top the stock top off this small pump (bought here used years ago from a member that used to sell these small mcp35x, hasn't been tested in years) and put on my old acrylic  nn . But stupid me, I didn't make sure the o-ring was still there, and of course it wasn't. After filling up as much as I could I noticed leaking, and all due to the o-ring omission. 

So has to break it down, drain some, take the pump apart to dry it out, and then reassemble. Feel like banging my head, like I'm at the DMV   

Just sent the wife to grab some distilled water so hoping to get it running again tonight. Then again I think she has plans for us 






thebluebumblebee said:


> On my 3770K, W7:



Sounds about right then, thank you!



jboydgolfer said:


> I just checked my results status ,and there's actually no help stop tuberculosis , seems I haven't seen any in quite sometime.  I don't recall them being particularly long



They have proven to be rare and difficult to get. I only have a few of them


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2018)

While I'm awaiting my nephew to increase his school grades I've been intending to use my old set up 4790 to run BOINC, sadly it was overheating to tjmax, into the 90's on stock intel HSF  I ordered a replacement but in the meantime I tried a different route and the results have been extremely impressive.






You can see how bad the TIM had dried under the IHS, replaced with LM, and dropped near 30c!!! .Now the proper heat sink that's on its way to my house will easily handle whatever my nephew throws at this computer, as well as whatever WCG can put it through.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent my ASRock X99 motherboard into them for an RMA.  We will see how it goes.  Hopefully I can get it back and put the E5 2683 v3 CPU back in it to get it up and crunching.
I have to say that I somewhat amazed that after 14 years of building computers that this is the first motherboard I have had to RMA...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Sent my ASRock X99 motherboard into them for an RMA.  We will see how it goes.  Hopefully I can get it back and put the E5 2683 v3 CPU back in it to get it up and crunching.
> I have to say that I somewhat amazed that after 14 years of building computers that this is the first motherboard I have had to RMA...



IME (2x) they were fast & fair.  Definitely one of the better companies I've had experiences regarding RMA with. None of that "lets try to find a scratch BS, so we can claim physical damage and refuse rma crap you hear about with some companies


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2018)

Good to know!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> While I'm awaiting my nephew to increase his school grades I've been intending to use my old set up 4790 to run BOINC, sadly it was overheating to tjmax, into the 90's on stock intel HSF  I ordered a replacement but in the meantime I tried a different route and the results have been extremely impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very sweet! That's quite a hefty drop in temperatures, so definitely worth it. 

Makes me want to revisit delidding mine again... What is that you used? Looks safer than my hammer, wood, and vice method.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2018)

Aqua Computer and Rockit Delidding Tools tested on Core i7-7700K Review


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2018)

manofthem said:


> What is that you used?



the tool does all the work for deliddiing and relidding centering the IHS, i added a tiny drop of Liquid metal on the chip, put a small spot of RTV on each of the 4 corners, let it set for 2 hours, in the delidding tool/vice, installed it, Boom , done.
*rockit88 delidding/relidding tool*





*Conductonaut*






*RTV*


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 7, 2018)

If you were going to use just an automotive sealant @jboydgolfer , I think I would have gone with a high temp type like the red high temp RTV Permatex. 
https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...gh-temp-red-rtv-silicone-gasket/81160/4610246


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> I think I would have gone with a high temp type like the red high temp RTV Permatex



i dont intend on this CPU ever running over 230C, after that, whats the point? just like a nuclear bomb that is over so many megatons, after a certain point, you lose the effect into Space, so why go over that point? the one i used reaches 450f or 230c, this CPU will never even reach half that. plus this one was in stock at my local walmart


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2018)

I wanted to share a few pics of my recent hassle with the 1600x and getting the loop going.  


This was before doing anything.  I had already installed the rad and fans when putting the build together, but it was running on air for everything.  







This was during but towards the end of the effort, after much hassle.  Had a few leaks one which was major, and I had a horrible time trying to get the air out of the system.  I have some changes planned already for this: I want to add the gpu to the loop, take out the blue thing in the res, maybe change tubing color, and I'd love to be able to change the color of the ram, though I don't know how to do that.  









Now I have a question to pose to see if anyone else has experienced anything similar.  On this system, I set the profile to FAAH2 and HST only.  Since that went into effect and wiped out the old queue, I can no longer download any additional work and build up a queue; it only DLs as many WU's as there are threads.  Very weird.  

I'm open to any ideas...


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2018)

manofthem said:


> it only DLs as many WU's as there are threads. Very weird.


This is normal- Once that work has been completed the gates open full and the work will flood back in


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2018)

I've had this happen and generally what I'll do is either sign out and then sign back in, or restart the computer.  You can try force running the benchmark too.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2018)

Norton said:


> This is normal- Once that work has been completed the gates open full and the work will flood back in



Glad to see it's normal, thank you.  

It's been running and it seems to be fine so I'll just let it do its thing. Gotta say, that Mugen cooler must have been a beast because the water cooling gains are minimal 



jboydgolfer said:


> I've had this happen and generally what I'll do is either sign out and then sign back in, or restart the computer.  You can try force running the benchmark too.



Haven't rebooted in about 2 days or so, last time after getting everything running fine.  I'll give it a try if I need to by tomorrow.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2018)

I just fired up my old PC for the first time in a couple days and boinc  is set to auto launch @ system boot. All it would do was download 3 work units & the  existing ones had expired, so I ran the benchmark ,and then restarted the program and boom there was suddenly 60 work units in my queue


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I just fired up my old PC for the first time in a couple days and boinc  is set to auto launch @ system boot. All it would do was download 3 work units & the  existing ones had expired, so I ran the benchmark ,and then restarted the program and boom there was suddenly 60 work units in my queue



Just tried the benchmark and gave it a minute, nothing changed.  Just tried adjusting the profile and adding in additional projects, updating, and then more work was downloaded.  No worries, going to let ie crunch an assortment of projects.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2018)

Spoiler: preparing the 8600k for some better temps ;) 



































*You can see here, i cheat a little bit  . i use a very fine tipped marker, and i mark the corner of the IHS that goes to the corner of the PCB wafer that has that little golden arrow, the one that assists in placement orintation. i find it helps avoid "troubles"*


----------



## blindfitter (Apr 8, 2018)

@manofthem as me being a newby to this sort of thing, I now always read the event log, it can be very helpful. In fact i had similar experience  when i changed projects and hadn't saved it to default in the custom named project. 

Have you tried SCC on the ryzen? 60-PPHour per thread (linux)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Spoiler: preparing the 8600k for some better temps ;)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To anyone who may have been curious, i dropped JUST over 10c under full sustained load its not that the Delidding didnt work, but rather, i got really lucky with my chip out of the box. It hits 5ghz & does it under 80c, now it will do it under 70c.  It just always feels better when you drop closer to  20°C   But its  all icing on the cake (i just wanted more is all )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Now I have a question to pose to see if anyone else has experienced anything similar. On this system, I set the profile to FAAH2 and HST only. Since that went into effect and wiped out the old queue, I can no longer download any additional work and build up a queue; it only DLs as many WU's as there are threads. Very weird.


I have my Windows systems on an identical profile.  Total of 24 threads.  I just checked Results Status on WCG and I have exactly 24 "in progress" WU's for FAAH2.  That's what I've been seeing for FAAH2, that it only gives you 1 per thread.  The only time that I have a FAAH2 WU in the queue is when I happen to get some HSTB WU's.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2018)

Did the WU for OET change? I have some on my laptop right now and they are taking 20 + hours to complete. I don't remember any of the WU's doing that for quite some time.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 8, 2018)

Just posted a X99 combo for sale, will give a discount for current contributors. link

As for OET, I currently have over 7 pages of pending validation wu's. All of them are over 8 hours long, some even 12.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Sent my ASRock X99 motherboard into them for an RMA.  We will see how it goes.  Hopefully I can get it back and put the E5 2683 v3 CPU back in it to get it up and crunching.
> I have to say that I somewhat amazed that after 14 years of building computers that this is the first motherboard I have had to RMA...



Well I received an email from them stating that they got the board yesterday and then today I received another email saying that they are shipping a board back to me via FedEx.
I looked at the RMA status link they provided and it appears I am getting a different board as the serial numbers are different.  Looking forward to getting the board and getting the E5 2683 v3 crunching again!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2018)

FINALLY got my cooler from SlowEgg, 8&1/2 days to ship a order in 2018 is silly. Anyway, it handles the 4790 perfectly, a great 92mm solution recommended by @Norton.

Notice the rear case fan isnt spinning cuz it gets its temp from the cpu sensor & it only kicks on when needed. Quiet & effective


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 13, 2018)

added a i7 4770 to the lineup


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 13, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> added a i7 4770 to the lineup




Sweet man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm wondering, this is at you @Norton , who is going to be the first Team TPU member to test out the new X470 motherboard's and new Ryzen's? 

Damn, this might be a sweet crunching setup with fairly low wattage!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm going to wait for some reviews to come out, but I'm definitely going to go with a 2700X and X470 board very soon.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 14, 2018)

adding the 3570K for part time usage bringing me to 12 cores / 20 threads


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2018)

Got the ASRock board back from RMA.  Interesting box they used to return it





Got her in the new case and had enough water cooling parts to complete a nice little build.  I think @bogmali sold me that pump and res about 8 or 9 years ago...
Had a little helper helping me out


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Got the ASRock board back from RMA. Interesting box they used to return it



That's how they do their RMA's .  They just turn a retail box inside out 

 Mine never came with a child though.  I remember when mine were that small


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2018)

I thought since I've a few bits of hardware about here, I'd make some more use of what I have and well give the monster a bit of a work out 



















Had to install Bonic on it 

I'll post a few more pics up as I've just found out there's a 10 per post limit!!  

Here's a few more of the system up and running with Linux Mint 













It's currently crunching away as you can see   First impressions are I thought it would be actually using more power than it is but that's not a bad thing!  At idle it's just under 200w pull from the socket, with it under 100% load, it's just over the 305w mark, so for the Dell R710 server using about the 350w for the same CPUs but air cooled and with 5 Enterprise HD's with raid cards etc, I think it's doing pretty well   Might have to test out the overclocking for giggles with it later, but very happy with it  

Hoping to help push TechPowerUp through the 3 Billion marker a little faster   When I have had a bit of a tidy later, I'll try and grab a picture of the two together


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2018)

OK, trying to get my coffee maker a video, for a warranty claim. Yahoo, says 316MB is too big to attach.

Info is in my other post, HERE

But feel free to answer here also. I need a quick and easy site to upload to and send the link for them to see the video. I forgot what I used last time I needed to do this.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 16, 2018)

So after working two 12 hour days this weekend I made enough to pay for some new toys. 

I was going to wait for some reviews to come out but I said f- it and just did this:


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2018)

I hope you will be posting pics and everything setup and running !!   Very jealous of you!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2018)

+$35 for the X470 vs. the X370 version of the same motherboard.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 17, 2018)

phill said:


> I hope you will be posting pics and everything setup and running !!   Very jealous of you!!



Will definitely post up some pics.




thebluebumblebee said:


> +$35 for the X470 vs. the X370 version of the same motherboard.



Yeah, that and now that Newegg is collection the stupid high sales tax here in Washington sucks. 

Looking forward to having an AMD rig though, haven't had one since the mobile xp days.


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2018)

These new AMD rigs look amazing and seem to me such good value   I hope we are back to the AMD XP-M days and 939...  Oh AMD I've missed you


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2018)

My 1700 and 1800X crunchers are doing nicely 






Each of them are matching the output of the 48 core Opteron 4P rig!

And they helped me get the elusive 5th star on my _WCG Cruncher _badge


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 18, 2018)

Norton said:


> And they helped me get the elusive 5th star on my _WCG Cruncher _badge


What are the star requirements again, I can't find them for the life of me


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> What are the star requirements again, I can't find them for the life of me


It changed a while ago so I'm not 100% sure- we would likely need to look at # of stars of current members vs their FreeDC avg. My FreeDC avg is just over 90k atm

It _might_ be as follows:
1 stars- over 5k ppd
2 stars- over 25k ppd
3 stars- over 45k ppd
4 stars- over 65k ppd
5 stars- over 85k ppd

Would need some additional checking of FreeDC averages


----------



## blindfitter (Apr 18, 2018)

Norton said:


> My 1700 and 1800X crunchers are doing nicely



Very interesting Norton, is that an excel spreadsheet manually done? Or some software?
Are your cpu's stock or over clocked?
Running which Projects?
thank you.

my 1700x is now on stock 3.49Ghz 1.25 volts, SCC and PPD 21k




It would be interesting for all if we could expand on ryzens potential 

+ Hows the "Help the Newbies Crunch Project" going.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2018)

I've been keeping tabs on the power I'm using with the Dell R710 and the SR-2..  They are definitely not the cheapest to run so during the day is probably when I'll be running them.  I'll see if I can grab a screen shot from the solar power monitor I use and share some findings  
These Ryzen CPU's are definitely in a league of their own when it comes to crunching power and efficiency!! I simply must have to buy one or two!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> Very interesting Norton, is that an excel spreadsheet manually done? Or some software?


Just did a quick Excel spreadsheet and chart using the data on the WCG website since you can copy/paste direct to Excel from there (divided by 7 to get the FreeDC #)

You can display up to 365 days of stats per page, makes it really easy to grab data to monitor your rigs if you wanted to 









blindfitter said:


> Are your cpu's stock or over clocked?


The 1800X is stock and the 1700 is set to 3.6Ghz atm



blindfitter said:


> Running which Projects?


Currently running OZ, OET, and SCC on all of my Ryzen setups


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2018)

@Norton your a star


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2018)

Norton said:


> It changed a while ago so I'm not 100% sure- we would likely need to look at # of stars of current members vs their FreeDC avg. My FreeDC avg is just over 90k atm
> 
> It _might_ be as follows:
> 1 stars- over 5k ppd
> ...



My average now is about 23k, and I got my second star when I passed ~17k avg. Would be nice to know more definitively. Maybe if I have time I'll go through some people this evening and compare and contrast numbers v stars.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2018)

Actually found the thread for when @W1zzard created that badge, but no mention of the stars nor their values. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-badges.105018/post-1575334


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2018)

So I am getting this right in that it's 25k for production per day??  I take it this is meant as a constant rather than just hit it once and that's it?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 18, 2018)

phill said:


> So I am getting this right in that it's 25k for production per day??  I take it this is meant as a constant rather than just hit it once and that's it?


its either a 7 day or 28 day average if i remember correctly


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2018)

I won't be hitting that high I doubt for a while!   But thanks for letting me know!!  Something to aim for I think


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2018)

About the stars, from what I can find, there was a forum update in 2013 and the requirement for the stars changed.  No one seems to know what the new requirements are.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> About the stars, from what I can find, there was a forum update in 2013 and the requirement for the stars changed.  No one seems to know what the new requirements are.



It's not a problem, I won't be getting stars anytime soon!!


----------



## blindfitter (Apr 19, 2018)

Norton said:


> Just did a quick Excel spreadsheet and chart using the data on the WCG website since you can copy/paste direct to Excel from there (divided by 7 to get the FreeDC #)
> 
> You can display up to 365 days of stats per page, makes it really easy to grab data to monitor your rigs if you wanted to



Thanks for the info, will put it to good use. 
I find it interesting that overclocking Ryzen with Linux Mint PPD change very little for the extra power and heat consumed, not quite one expects! have yet to try Ubuntu currently trying dram timings and speed settings to see if it helps any, thanks again

One thing I'm looking forward to is the 2700x together with @4x4n's build, some very good info to come.


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2018)

From what I'm told @blindfitter Ryzen will be a different beast with high memory timings etc


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 19, 2018)

I'd like to save for a 1600x/2600x for a new build. The 3570k has served me well, but the upgrade itch is starting to scratch  me lol.

Also, all 3 Rigs are crunching nicely and I should be at a 5k ppd average very soon (3.9k ppd atm according to boinc app) and getting back my beloved star on my WCG badge


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2018)

@HammerON @infrared - you guys are twins so far today!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2018)

I have no idea how I got to 65K yesterday.  All but one of my systems were well above average.  So far today, I'm in third place for the team, and that's not just FreeDC.  WCG shows that I'm headed for a ~70K day.  Not complaining mind you.  Not complaining at all.
BTW, I complained about the PPD for OET on my 2600K back on 3/30:




Here's what it's been doing since:




15,341 points yesterday!

Bad news is that there is a heatwave coming through here over the next few days and I will most likely be shutting down my higher wattage systems.  Will see though, don't want to lose this high PPD opportunity.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 23, 2018)

Boinc app shows me at 5000 ppd 

starlight, star bright; 1st star i earn tonite


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 24, 2018)

Almost have this one complete, waiting on a drive and a molex connector so I can fix the water pump.. Once this is crunching I'll be able to move back onto my Thread Ripper build, as I've been waiting for another pump/res to arrive.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 24, 2018)

Teaser pic


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Teaser pic


Nice! 

Pic made my wallet run and hide!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing how the 2700X does against the 1800X.
@4x4n , what cooler are you planning on using, since that seems to be so important for the "auto OC" of the 2000 series?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 25, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Teaser pic




About time you're getting that built and sending to me...................Bhahahaha


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2018)

XZero450 said:


> View attachment 100166
> 
> Almost have this one complete, waiting on a drive and a molex connector so I can fix the water pump.. Once this is crunching I'll be able to move back onto my Thread Ripper build, as I've been waiting for another pump/res to arrive.



Is that a kink on the bottom tube coming off the rad? 



4x4n said:


> Teaser pic
> 
> View attachment 100211



That's just beautiful! 


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 25, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Is that a kink on the bottom tube coming off the rad?



It does look like that or an air bubble.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> It does look like that or an air bubble.



Either way, that system looks really cool.  Love that itx board!



XZero450 said:


> Almost have this one complete, waiting on a drive and a molex connector so I can fix the water pump.. Once this is crunching I'll be able to move back onto my Thread Ripper build, as I've been waiting for another pump/res to arrive.



Just re-read that there and see what you mean now.  Dano, we got it figured out


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey @infrared , @phill , @blindfitter and any other UK crunchers: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...u-wraith-spire-rgb-cooler.243632/post-3833259


----------



## stevorob (Apr 25, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Teaser pic


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 25, 2018)

It's alive!!

This is all with optimized defaults in bios. My kill a watt is showing 175-180 watts, and temps are 71 or 61 depending on what program. I've read that AMD puts a 10 degree offset on the temp reading so no idea if that's good or not. Using a Corsair H100 right now, going to be a bit before I can get my loop going again.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2018)

4x4n said:


> I've read that AMD puts a 10 degree offset on the temp reading so no idea if that's good or not.


Ryzen has XFR- as long as you're running higher than normal clocks in auto the chip has decided temps are fine.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 25, 2018)

My wife says look at the pretty lights lol.

I'll mess with it more tomorrow after work. From most reviews 4.2-4.3ghz on all cores at 1.375-1.425v seems about the limit.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 25, 2018)

So the heat started hitting here in WA, I have to take some threads off due to heat. However I have a thing coming thanks to a couple of forum members here (you know who you are ) that I'll be sticking WCG onto. Should be running soon and 100% completed later on.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2018)

XZero450 said:


> Almost have this one complete, waiting on a drive and a molex connector so I can fix the water pump.. Once this is crunching I'll be able to move back onto my Thread Ripper build, as I've been waiting for another pump/res to arrive.



I think it's a kink in the tube..  I think the tube looks flatter rather than being an air bubble...??



manofthem said:


> Is that a kink on the bottom tube coming off the rad?
> That's just beautiful!



All this beautiful hardware is definitely not helping my wallet!!  As Norton says, mines run away!! 



4x4n said:


> It's alive!!
> 
> This is all with optimized defaults in bios. My kill a watt is showing 175-180 watts, and temps are 71 or 61 depending on what program. I've read that AMD puts a 10 degree offset on the temp reading so no idea if that's good or not. Using a Corsair H100 right now, going to be a bit before I can get my loop going again.



Considering the extra wattage and clock speeds, I'm thinking that's pretty decent!!   What did your 1800X manage before @4x4n ?? 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey @infrared , @phill , @blindfitter and any other UK crunchers: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...u-wraith-spire-rgb-cooler.243632/post-3833259


Your really not helping me here @thebluebumblebee   

Judging by the power that my SR-2 and R710 are using, I could have 4 Ryzen systems running for the same power, but have 4 times the output running..  It's massive!!  I might have a few threads but the wattage that's being pulled is massive (about 600w between the two systems) compared to @blindfitter 's Ryzen 1700 at 150w....   I bet that's a higher output per watt used compared to the big Xeon's a few of the guys are using....
But thankfully when the solar works...



When this solar monitor works its great, but this is a nice day for when the solar works..  Kicks out pretty well too


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2018)

Toothless said:


> So the heat started hitting here in WA, I have to take some threads off due to heat.



What's the heat like up your way? Wondering how it compares to us in the southeast. 

Though it gets toasty here, we keep the AC cool and I usually get to keep rigs running. F@H was a little different where I could feel the heat come summer time.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 25, 2018)

manofthem said:


> What's the heat like up your way? Wondering how it compares to us in the southeast.
> 
> Though it gets toasty here, we keep the AC cool and I usually get to keep rigs running. F@H was a little different where I could feel the heat come summer time.


Living in a trailer home makes the 75 outside seem like 90 if you don't have the proper amount of fans to make you hate everything. New rig will have 70w chips so taking the other desktops off and putting this new one on when everything is said and done will put out more points than before with less heat.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2018)

Ran across something new with my 4P Opteron rig...

Turns out the default 10GB I had set aside on the disk was not enough to hold all of the work cached for the 48 cores and about 10 wu's were waiting to download due to no space left. Opened the disk up to 12GB which seemed to take care of the problem.

If you have a rig with a lot of cores/threads and/or store a lot of work you may want to keep an eye out for this or just increase the disk space a bit as a precaution


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 26, 2018)

Norton said:


> If you have a rig with a lot of cores/threads and/or store a lot of work you may want to keep an eye out for this or just increase the disk space a bit as a precaution



I'm not sure if it is related but I just had to provision more disk space for my crunching VM after BOINCTasks warned me about low disk space. I have 16 threads and 3 days worth of work units stored on there so it sort of makes sense.


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2018)

Norton said:


> Ran across something new with my 4P Opteron rig...
> 
> Turns out the default 10GB I had set aside on the disk was not enough to hold all of the work cached for the 48 cores and about 10 wu's were waiting to download due to no space left. Opened the disk up to 12GB which seemed to take care of the problem.
> 
> If you have a rig with a lot of cores/threads and/or store a lot of work you may want to keep an eye out for this or just increase the disk space a bit as a precaution



Thanks @Norton   I've generally left it whatever the program defaults are rather than downloading too much work as sometimes but from what I see on the stats I can't see Boinc taking up a lot of space at all..  I'll keep an eye to it tho


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 28, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Is that a kink on the bottom tube coming off the rad?



Yes it is.. I've re-run that tube and put a compression fitting on it.. but alas the kink is still there. Ultimately, I need a, or a pair, of rotary 90's to get it out.. I can't shorten or lengthen the tube much more than it is without doing a whole different configuration.. I wanted the radiator to outlet on the bottom for maintenance purposes, because as it is it's pretty easy to drain the res and undo the fittings there and drain it out.

Currently working on an install USB to get the OS I want on it. Should have it running by Sunday if my weekend goes according to plan.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 29, 2018)

OK, so, I have noticed that OET is taking OVER 24 hours to run on my laptop. That has caused my average to drop dramatically. It runs on my i3's in about 12-13 hours. So, I did some Device Profile editing. I switched the i3's to all projects, Maximum output. My laptop, has a custom profile, (I adjusted writes to disk, SSD) and removed OET. I am going to monitor my laptop's progress, closely, over the next week or so. I know I need to get inside and clean her up. The max GHz has dropped below 2 GHz, lately. But I want to see what is running best, now, so when I do blow her out, She has the best performers already going.

The i3's, well, I am thoroughly impressed.

OK, so that is what I am doing. Later, after I eat and get some coffee in me, I may go out and do some work on the Motorcycles. Remove the windscreens, some other parts that are trashed, take an inventory of what I need to get done to make one ride-able and pray that at some point in the near future my lawyer get's me a sack of money to, actually, fix them. Or, possibly, replace them with something better! 

We'll see how that works out...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm getting MASSIVE PPD from OET on Linux on my 2600K's.  My OC'd 4.4 GHz 2600K did 16,848 points yesterday with the stock 2600K got 13,545!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 29, 2018)

I am leaving the i3's, on latest Mint, as all projects, Max output. 

My laptop i5 low power 1.7GHz, is not turbo-ing like it should. Plus, the OET's have become unbearable! I get crazy when I wake up and see the same damn job running, from yesterdays wake up!! 

So, OET is out on the laptop (win8.1).


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 29, 2018)

A little update on my 2700x set up. I'm using a Corsair H100 for cooling and a kill a watt to check power usage.

Stock settings running WCG it boosts to 3975, about 1.325v, pulls 175-180 watts. Just bumping the ram to 3200 kicks power usage up to 200 watts. 4.2ghz at 1.385v, ram at 3200 increases power usage to 235-240 watts. Ran WCG for about a half hour at 4.25ghz , 1.435v but power usage was over 250 watts and temps were high 70's. 

So for now I'm going to settle for 4.025ghz, 1.25v, ram at 3200, pulling 180-185 watts. Temps are 58-62 and I can run my fans on H100 at 1400rpm keeping things pretty quiet. I haven't run a full day yet on WCG but it looks like I should get 13-14k when I do. For comparison my 5930k was getting around 10k, running at 4.5ghz and using 225-230 watts. This is all with windows 10, running all projects. 

Really like using the ryzen master software, works great and is so much easier than always rebooting to bios. Also, I've had no problem at all with anything. Seems AMD got things right with this update.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry for the double post but I don't see an edit button.   Must be a time limit.

Anyway, WTF!! I have 10 pages of pending validation wu's on my new Ryzen rig.  Mostly MCM, anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Sorry for the double post but I don't see an edit button.  Must be a time limit.


Your post is on the following day so your good, auto merging of posts is done for up to 18 hrs iirc



4x4n said:


> Anyway, WTF!! I have 10 pages of pending validation wu's on my new Ryzen rig. Mostly MCM, anyone else seeing this?


You may want to setup a special profile at WCG for Ryzen. Mine run best with OET, OZ, and SCC


----------



## 4x4n (May 1, 2018)

Is that just on Linux? Those projects run much faster on Linux than windows with my Xeon and the 5930k. I have lots of wu's from MCM that are validated, but I guess it just takes a while. Looking at the points awarded it seems that the MCM units are actually scoring slightly higher than the rest.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Is that just on Linux? Those projects run much faster on Linux than windows with my Xeon and the 5930k. I have lots of wu's from MCM that are validated, but I guess it just takes a while. Looking at the points awarded it seems that the MCM units are actually scoring slightly higher than the rest.


I use it for Win10 and Linux on my Ryzen setups- though I *only* get around 12-14k ppd with the 1700X on Win10 so it may be time to reconsider what projects that one runs.


----------



## 4x4n (May 1, 2018)

That looks to be about the same ppd I'm looking at. I would have thought it would be a little more than the 1700x, especially since I'm running at 4ghz. I don't really pay that much attention to the points and usually just run all the projects. Although on Linux I don't run MIP because it seems to take twice as long as it does on windows.


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Really like using the ryzen master software, works great and is so much easier than always rebooting to bios. Also, I've had no problem at all with anything. Seems AMD got things right with this update.



I thought it worked pretty well too, though my usage was limited. I used the software to mess with my memory frequency and timings and testing it out before manually inputting then in the bios for good. Will probably be using it soon to try to get a mild overclock on the CPU


----------



## T-Bob (May 2, 2018)

Norton said:


> I use it for Win10 and Linux on my Ryzen setups- though I *only* get around 12-14k ppd with the 1700X on Win10 so it may be time to reconsider what projects that one runs.


If you find a combination that has a higher PPD, with Ryzen in Win10, please let us know.


----------



## phill (May 2, 2018)

I believe Linux with a Ryzen and some different projects, can score double of that from Windows 10


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2018)

> The Ryzen 7 2700 is the cheaper, sub-$300 sibling of the flagship 2700X, and has nothing disabled on-die. It even comes with an unlocked multiplier, and nearly half the TDP rating, which makes it the most energy-efficient processor we ever tested in multi-threaded workloads.





> One area where the Ryzen 7 2700 managed to surprise us is energy efficiency. Its multi-threaded power-draw is *over 50 W lower* than that of the 2700X (141 W vs 199 W), while offering not that much lower performance.


BTW, #2 on the list is the 1700.

I'm just going to let that talk for its self, although, I agree with w1zzard that the price should drop $20.


----------



## phill (May 4, 2018)

If it drops by $20/£20 then it would be an amazing cruncher   I always believe that slow and steady wins the race   (Not that it's a race but you know what I mean )


----------



## Arjai (May 4, 2018)

Is it just me, or did something change in mid-April?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2018)

It's you.






Edit: There have been HSTB WU's available, and that has hurt my daily output.


----------



## Arjai (May 4, 2018)

I am thinking it mayhave to do with the ambient temperature in my apartment. It has become a bit sweaty in her, as my HVAC is not working. Repairs are scheduled in 4 days. Let's hope that is it.


----------



## 4x4n (May 6, 2018)

Got my loop going today so I tried to play around with the overclock on this 2700X. Been at 4.025ghz @ 1.25v all week crunching away without issue. Seems to really be the sweet spot with this chip. Can do 4.2ghz but needs 1.425v and gets hotter than I'd like even with my loop. The H100 I was running before only ran a couple degrees above what I get with the custom loop. I have an EK Supremacy EVO, Alphacool XT45 rad, DDC pump with Bitspower pump top/cooler/res. (Thanks Volkswagon)

Here she is up and running. Don't know why the reservoir looks that way in the pic, there are only just some tiny micro bubbles on the side of it. Also, never really been a fan of led's, but they are starting to grow on me.  

Still need to tidy up some of my cables and I'll eventually go to some compression fittings but I've spent enough on this for now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2018)

Emerald coolant.  Nice.


----------



## 4x4n (May 6, 2018)

It's the Swiftech HydrX. When I first got a H240X I had to send it in for rma and they sent me back two bottles of it, plus the unit was full. Never had any more problems with it and worked great for 2 years. Even expanded it and added another rad, but I wanted to start over and go with a conventional loop for this build. 

Gotta say these chips run pretty hot. Ambient temp is 23-24C and my water temp is staying 31-32c so I'm getting good dissipation, but my temps are still higher than my 5390k. Maybe it's just 8 cores vs 6 cores, but if I go above 4.1ghz this will get well into the 70's.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2018)

4x4n said:


> It's the Swiftech HydrX. When I first got a H240X I had to send it in for rma and they sent me back two bottles of it, plus the unit was full. Never had any more problems with it and worked great for 2 years. Even expanded it and added another rad, but I wanted to start over and go with a conventional loop for this build.
> 
> Gotta say these chips run pretty hot. Ambient temp is 23-24C and my water temp is staying 31-32c so I'm getting good dissipation, but my temps are still higher than my 5390k. Maybe it's just 8 cores vs 6 cores, but if I go above 4.1ghz this will get well into the 70's.


The 2700X may have the same temp offset that the 1700X does (20C). Did you check temps with Ryzen Master or some other utility?

Ryzen Master doesn't apply the offset and should show actual temp afaik


----------



## phill (May 6, 2018)

Have you tried it at stock settings @4x4n ?


----------



## 4x4n (May 6, 2018)

Norton said:


> The 2700X may have the same temp offset that the 1700X does (20C). Did you check temps with Ryzen Master or some other utility?
> 
> Ryzen Master doesn't apply the offset and should show actual temp afaik



Those are actual temps. Seems WCG puts a bigger load on it than even Prime 95. Power usage and  temps are highest while crunching.



phill said:


> Have you tried it at stock settings @4x4n ?



Yes, stock settings applies too much voltage and temps aren't that much lower. It will boost to 3975 and kicks voltage up over 1.3v. Been running it today at 4150 and temps are staying right around 70. Once we get into summer I'll run it slower, but still kind of messing around with it.


----------



## phill (May 6, 2018)

Have you been playing about with undervolting or anything yet @4x4n ?   I'm wondering how much better these newer versions of Ryzen are compared to the first gen..


----------



## phill (May 8, 2018)

Guys would anyone be able to help me and explain how Linux might loose my network or loose its settings since I've got a fudge load of work units to upload, but for some reason, Linux has decided that it didn't want to remember my network or the hardware settings and it seems to have crapped out..  I'm unable to connect to the network but I think it's like the network adaptor as been disabled or something?  I'm connected as I can see both lights on the network port on the board and on the switch, but Linux tells me there's no connection...  Would anyone have any ideas??  Was working perfectly fine before... ??

Also has anyone been having any issues with USB mice and keyboards with it because if I have more than two windows open at a time, the mouse stops working as I can't click on anything..  God knows what is going on but if anyone has heard this before then please do let me know if there's a way to cure it....


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2018)

phill said:


> Guys would anyone be able to help me and explain how Linux might loose my network or loose its settings since I've got a fudge load of work units to upload, but for some reason, Linux has decided that it didn't want to remember my network or the hardware settings and it seems to have crapped out..  I'm unable to connect to the network but I think it's like the network adaptor as been disabled or something?  I'm connected as I can see both lights on the network port on the board and on the switch, but Linux tells me there's no connection...  Would anyone have any ideas??  Was working perfectly fine before... ??
> 
> Also has anyone been having any issues with USB mice and keyboards with it because if I have more than two windows open at a time, the mouse stops working as I can't click on anything..  God knows what is going on but if anyone has heard this before then please do let me know if there's a way to cure it....


What hardware is this happening to? Which version of Linux?


----------



## phill (May 8, 2018)

My Asrock Z170 OCF and 6700k @Norton ...  Linux Mint, 18.3 Cinnamon I believe it is sir   I'm just using the onboard network connection..  It was working but now it's not....


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2018)

phill said:


> My Asrock Z170 OCF and 6700k @Norton ...  Linux Mint, 18.3 Cinnamon I believe it is sir   I'm just using the onboard network connection..  It was working but now it's not....


I would try the following:
- restart 
- switch cables
- use a wireless usb adapter


----------



## phill (May 9, 2018)

I've tried the first two but I don't have a wireless USB adaptor   I don't generally use anything wireless as the house is hardwired and what makes me think it's a setting is that the lights are on the board but no one is home so to speak...


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I've tried the first two but I don't have a wireless USB adaptor   I don't generally use anything wireless as the house is hardwired and what makes me think it's a setting is that the lights are on the board but no one is home so to speak...


That's the extent of my troubleshooting experience  It's possible that @thebluebumblebee may have had similar issues in the past with a Mint installation but not 100% sure... I use Ubuntu so I'm not too familiar with Mint.

Otherwise, maybe @Aquinus or @silentbogo can chime in, they have much more Linux experience than I do


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2018)

I had problems with wireless disconnects, but not wired.  The problem disappeared, so I don't have any suggestions.

This looks like a job for @Easy Rhino !


----------



## phill (May 9, 2018)

I'm unsure what was going on with it this morning (I didn't go to bed until I had fixed it!!  Damn stubbornness!!) but after plugging in a few network cables, disabling it and then re-enabling it somehow it came back to life..  
Although from my SR2 rig, the network connection by the clock shows white and the one on the 6700k is without colour..  Call me crazy but I'm not sure why it's doing that or if that's a problem but it's connecting to the network and internet now so...  We'll see how things go! 

Thanks for the help guys, @Norton , you've done it again


----------



## silentbogo (May 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm unsure what was going on with it this morning (I didn't go to bed until I had fixed it!! Damn stubbornness!!) but after plugging in a few network cables, disabling it and then re-enabling it somehow it came back to life..
> Although from my SR2 rig, the network connection by the clock shows white and the one on the 6700k is without colour.. Call me crazy but I'm not sure why it's doing that or if that's a problem but it's connecting to the network and internet now so... We'll see how things go!
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, @Norton , you've done it again


Next time it happens, try checking if your IP address assignment is correct. Sometimes a DHCP client on linux can be stubborn and cause problems.

It's probably faster to do it from the terminal:

```
ifconfig eth0
```
This will show you your current adapter settings. If you are using a static IP, you need to reassign it manually(see MAN for IFCONFIG).
If you are using DHCP, then try restarting a daemon by running:

```
sudo dhclient -r eth0
sudo dhclient eth0
```

In both instances eth0 is the name of your ethernet adapter.

Otherwise, try restarting the networking service:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
```

I only had this issue when I set a static IP on one of my older machines (in router settings), but the client refused to get a static IP via DHCP or did not work if I set it manually. Had to roll back to dynamic IP.


----------



## phill (May 9, 2018)

Many thanks for info @silentbogo   I believe everything was set to auto and from the DHCP (router) but just wouldn't 'connect'..  The lights were definitely on, but no one was home lol 

It's been more frustration with the keyboard and mouse not working on a Z170 board I'm using (Asrock Formula OCF) which appears to not like more than one window open at once and if there are, the mouse just stops working lol  I've no idea why or what is causing it, I did have a pop up saying something about loosing focus which was surprising..  I've not seen that on any of the other Linux Mint installs I've done (not that I've done very many...)  Does anyone have any idea's on that one?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Guys would anyone be able to help me and explain how Linux might loose my network or loose its settings since I've got a fudge load of work units to upload, but for some reason, Linux has decided that it didn't want to remember my network or the hardware settings and it seems to have crapped out..  I'm unable to connect to the network but I think it's like the network adaptor as been disabled or something?  I'm connected as I can see both lights on the network port on the board and on the switch, but Linux tells me there's no connection...  Would anyone have any ideas??  Was working perfectly fine before... ??
> 
> Also has anyone been having any issues with USB mice and keyboards with it because if I have more than two windows open at a time, the mouse stops working as I can't click on anything..  God knows what is going on but if anyone has heard this before then please do let me know if there's a way to cure it....



Did everything work when you had Windows installed?


----------



## phill (May 9, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> Did everything work when you had Windows installed?



As far as I can remember yes, that was without installing any of the drivers as such as well.  Guessing Windows 10 can be useful for somethings... 
Really not sure what is causing the issue..  Maybe new hardware on the board is interfering with a driver installed or something?  I'm not sure... My Linux experiences are some what limited if I'm honest..


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2018)

phill said:


> As far as I can remember yes, that was without installing any of the drivers as such as well.  Guessing Windows 10 can be useful for somethings...
> Really not sure what is causing the issue..  Maybe new hardware on the board is interfering with a driver installed or something?  I'm not sure... My Linux experiences are some what limited if I'm honest..



Is that board brand new? In my experience Linux won't work perfectly with brand new hardware. It can load default device drivers if it doesn't have them but those can cause issues with brand new stuff.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Asrock Z170 OCF


----------



## phill (May 9, 2018)

Well it's a Z170, so it's a few generations older but I've been told by one of the Linux guys here it might just be down to Cinnamon so to consider trying something like Mate instead?  I'll give it a go if it means I can get it running better..  It doesn't happen with my SR-2 build, so I look forward to finding out what the problem is


----------



## Aquinus (May 10, 2018)

Wireless USB adapters can be tricky. You really need to check out what you're about to buy to see if it's supported or not or if it has any issues. Personally, I've had horrible experience with USB wifi adapters in Linux but, I have got a few to work (most of the time.) A number of wifi drivers are not shipped with the OS. This was the case for the Linksys AE2500 I have but, when it worked, it worked fairly well. I personally had an issue with the AE2500 where it would sometimes just lose the signal and become unresponsive and re-plugging it back in would fix it. It also happened to be the case that disabling the adapter and turning it back on would usually fix it as well. Someone had suggested that it had something to do with the amount of time spent scanning for SSIDs while connected to a network. In fact Gnome's Network Manager was to blame and that stopping that service made the USB wifi stable. In the end, I just ended up taking my old Linksys E4200, put DD-WRT on it, and put it into wireless bridge mode and plugged it into my machine with a wire. 

So, tl;dr: USB WiFi adapters in Linux are wonky if you don't find an already supported device ahead of time. Devices that work well work great, those that don't get tricky to diagnose.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2018)

I got a deal on a Ryzen 1700 that I couldn't pass up.  Last night, I was setting it up and decided (that's a bit of foreshadowing - me thinking) that I wanted to use the latest version of Linux, and that I wanted to try a "lighter" version.  So I spent HOURS trying to install the latest "lighter" variations of Mint and Ubuntu (really wanted to use Lubuntu), but it always did the same thing.  It would act like it was starting the install, or booting from the thumb drive, only to get stuck at a blank screen.  It's amazing how the hours can pass when you're focused on trying to give it enough time to work before hitting the reset button.  Yes, I finally got it to work, but only by going back to Mint 18.1 XFCE.  It wasn't the thumb drive, because the successful install was done from the same one.  Maybe I needed to use the "nomodeset" boot option that they describe, but my video card is a GTX 460, so I didn't think that would be the problem.  After poking around on the forums, I'd highly advise to stay away from the latest versions of both Ubuntu and Mint.  Infuriating that Mint 18.1 installs without a hitch, but 18.3 requires modification of the installer.

I did find this useful:





Link

My setup:
Ryzen 1700 (original owner threw away the wraith cooler!)
MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
single stick HyperX 8 GB DDR4-2133 running at 2400
SSD
MSI GTX 460
Scythe Fuma Rev B HSF w/one fan (my new favorite)  According to the on board LED, the CPU is at 54°C under full load (no info in the OS)
Seasonic G-450

Ryzen observations:
Running OET, its time to complete the current WU's is just under 6 hours, which happens to be almost exactly what my stock clocked 2600K takes.
Since it's running the same WU's at the same speed as the 2600K but running twice as many of them, I should end up seeing  close to 18K from it.
Using 131 watts at the wall, or 8.2 watts per thread verses 11 watts per thread for my i3-3220T.
No, I don't remember the power draw of that 2600K.


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2018)

Well, good news! The maintenance guy came through and fixed my A/C. The room is now 72F AND, my laptop is now...3C lower! Also, I have noticed the wanky fan, in one of the i3's is silent now! So, it appears that 84F was a bit much ( when the thermostat was turned on it showed 84F, with the window open on a 55F outside temp.)

So, should help my boxes to be a bit happier and run a bit more Turbo.


----------



## phill (May 10, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Next time it happens, try checking if your IP address assignment is correct. Sometimes a DHCP client on linux can be stubborn and cause problems.
> 
> It's probably faster to do it from the terminal:
> 
> ...



It's dropped out again this evening for some reason, but the above restarting  the networking service worked perfectly    So many thanks @silentbogo   If you were close by I'd buy you a beer or coffee and ask how the heck you can remember all of the commands!! lol  

Is there any reason at all why it would all of a sudden drop out?   I still have that mega frustrating problem with the open more than one window and the mouse stops working..  I wish I understood what the heck was going on there... 



thebluebumblebee said:


> I got a deal on a Ryzen 1700 that I couldn't pass up.  Last night, I was setting it up and decided (that's a bit of foreshadowing - me thinking) that I wanted to use the latest version of Linux, and that I wanted to try a "lighter" version.  So I spent HOURS trying to install the latest "lighter" variations of Mint and Ubuntu (really wanted to use Lubuntu), but it always did the same thing.  It would act like it was starting the install, or booting from the thumb drive, only to get stuck at a blank screen.  It's amazing how the hours can pass when you're focused on trying to give it enough time to work before hitting the reset button.  Yes, I finally got it to work, but only by going back to Mint 18.1 XFCE.  It wasn't the thumb drive, because the successful install was done from the same one.  Maybe I needed to use the "nomodeset" boot option that they describe, but my video card is a GTX 460, so I didn't think that would be the problem.  After poking around on the forums, I'd highly advise to stay away from the latest versions of both Ubuntu and Mint.  Infuriating that Mint 18.1 installs without a hitch, but 18.3 requires modification of the installer.
> 
> I did find this useful:
> 
> ...



I might be able to help you with the power draw of the 2600k   Tested mine a little while ago, 170w under load with a few drives in there, a not so nice H100 and an overclock of 4.2Ghz @ 1.25vcore I think...   @blindfitter and myself have done a power spreadsheet just to compare what each of our rigs pull when running WGC   Can be pretty interesting if I'm honest  

Very impressive 1700 setup, very nice indeed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2018)

I'm liking that Kfce desktop.  Simple, but intuitive.  It's almost like Cinnamon tries too hard to look good.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2018)

Due to summer coming on, I'm only running my most efficient systems.  Thought I'd share:


----------



## infrared (May 15, 2018)

Same here, checking out xfce myself since I just screwed up an installation when trying to install latest nv drivers *facepalm!*. Looks like a nice clean ui.

Anyway, posting to say the freedc site seems to have had a facelift, and I feel like it's a bit snappier than usual  Much appreciated freedc peeps!


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2018)

I desperately need to find my Kill-A-Watt!!!
I found my accessory plugs, for it, but don't know where it went!! I have searched, halfheartedly,  but, I have not seen it despite the recent cleaning and rearranging. I am going to be busy Thursday, and I have things to do today, besides this!

Anyway, by this weekend I should know if it is in my possession. Or, was lost along the way. Which means buying another. Which also means I will have to wait until the end of the month, my forthcoming check, is already accounted for!! 

Life at check to check, bites! This dragging of feet, at my expense, is getting tired. 3 years + with out a raise!! Now, they act surprised! "Well, we'll have to fix that!" Really? you don't remember me bitching about this for the last 2 years? "Well, that's on your Manager" I've have been on him weekly, for a year! 

All I hear is we need to wait until the yearly reviews. That is supposed to have been done, in April! But, NO!  Reviews have been post-pone due to a change in ownership!

Frustration? Lvl 10.

Sorry. I guess I needed to suss this out. For the showdown, that is brewing.

Return to your regular programming.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2018)

Check your local library to see if you can check one out.  Watt-meter that is.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2018)

Tornado warning!!!


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2018)

Stay safe, that looks mean.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Stay safe, that looks mean.


Very dark skies and heavy rain atm, lightning and wind not too bad yet
https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/seymour-ct/06483/weather-radar/337512

The weather guys on TV are all excited!


----------



## Aquinus (May 15, 2018)

Norton said:


> Tornado warning!!!


The northern part of the storm just clipped where I work in Salem, NH. Clouds were pretty ominous looking when I left and it was just starting to rain. I managed to outrun it going up I-93 north despite traffic.


----------



## stinger608 (May 16, 2018)

Damn @Norton , hope it passed and you and your family is safe bro!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Damn @Norton , hope it passed and you and your family is safe bro!!!!!!


We're good- the storm spent most of its energy pounding the NW corner of the state


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2018)

Norton said:


> Tornado warning!!!



Be careful, stay inside. Seems the whole east coast has been having some crazy weather. 

We had a few small tornados touch down the other day, gotta be safe. 

Plus, found one of my rigs at Windows screen, not crunching  sucks but should be back working OK now.


----------



## HammerON (May 16, 2018)

I have a new CPU and motherboard coming to replace (most likely) my i7 6900K build...
Not telling yet what it is, but it is an Intel CPU...


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Not telling yet what it is, but it is an Intel CPU...


Celeron D?  j/k 

Pics upon arrival of the new shiny please


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2018)

infrared said:


> Anyway, posting to say the freedc site seems to have had a facelift


This is all that I've gotten for ~24 hours.  Hence no pie.


----------



## phill (May 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This is all that I've gotten for ~24 hours.  Hence no pie.



Myself included, I was going to ask if anyone else was having issues but it seems that everyone is!  I'm glad it's not just me lol  

Hope everyone is doing well??


----------



## HammerON (May 16, 2018)

I was unable last night to access Free_DC, but I have been able to today:


----------



## phill (May 16, 2018)

Updated look??


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2018)

phill said:


> Updated look??


Looks pretty nice 

DO miss the _threats/opportunities _stats though ... I'm a week or two from possibly matching, then beating, my best ever world position *(#120*, at *121* atm)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2018)

I still get a blank page. 
Had to relaunch Chrome and I also flushed DNS.


----------



## phill (May 17, 2018)

I'll have to give this a go as I was still getting a blank page..  Thanks @thebluebumblebee


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2018)

HammerON said:


> I have a new CPU and motherboard coming to replace (most likely) my i7 6900K build...
> Not telling yet what it is, but it is an Intel CPU...







Teaser  Any guesses on what motherboard???


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2018)

HammerON said:


> I was unable last night to access Free_DC, but I have been able to today:
> View attachment 101073


I haven't seen neither the new or old design for two weeks. I'm in KSA and there it blocked....dangerous stuff.

Please start send in some results HammerOn so we see what it is you got under the hood


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2018)

Get the CPU today. So should be in the next couple days that I get her up and crunching.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Teaser Any guesses on what motherboard???


ASUS ROG Strix X299-XE

Edit: Does that mean there's an i9-7980XE on the way?


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2018)

Nailed it on both fronts


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2018)

What did I win?


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2018)

Man - I wish I had something to offer as a prize
I guess you will just have to settle on the fact that you know your hardware


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2018)

No, I just know how to scroll through Newegg real quick.


----------



## phill (May 19, 2018)

Was guessing an Asus board of some sorts... lol  Nice one @thebluebumblebee


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2018)

Well - had a little trouble with the ASUS board.  Had it all installed and loading Windows and then she died and would not start up again on Friday.  Let it sit because I was pissed all day Saturday and I had household/kid things to take care of.  Today I had time and took it back out to the garage and messed around slowly unplugging and removing parts to see if I couldn't figure out what was going on.  This ASUS board has lights on when it is not on and they worked.  If I held down the power button, it would turn on and then stop, turn on and then stop. 
Pulled the GPU and the M.2 drive and unplugged all else that wasn't necessary.   Couldn't get it to work.  The M.2 drive sits underneath the heatsink thingy near the bottom of the board and while I had it off to remove the M.2 drive, I had access to the battery.  So I removed it and pushed the power button and wouldn't you know the damn thing came alive.  I put the battery back in and tried again and it still worked.  Plugged/put everything back in and she has been running fine since.  Strange things...


----------



## phill (May 21, 2018)

Looks nice and impressive, how are the temps and the power draw??


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2018)

Running at 3.4GHz, the temps range from 45C to 51C.
I am just leaving her at stock turbo boost for now.  Going to MI for a couple weeks to take the family to see the in laws.  When I get back I am going to see if I can get her to 4.0 to 4.2 GHz stable while crunching.
As far as power draw, I need to check it out and post in the "How Efficient is your cruncher" thread.  I also want to check my other two systems...


----------



## Boatvan (May 22, 2018)

It's been a minute since I checked in. My numbers have been all over the place lately because I've been out of town a couple of times recently. Call me overly cautious, but I completely power down my farm when I'm out of the house for more than a workday. My buddy's server (similar model to my servers) caught on fire recently and destroyed his apartment while he was at work one day. Faulty RAID battery. Anyhow, I'm also incredibly oblivious and lazy so I had systems down for a bit. I'm settled down now and back to crunching full force. Hitting that 9 mil mark soon! @HammerON  that's a mighty fine looking new cruncher you got there!


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2018)

Welp, got the newest addition of my compy family finished today minus storage. Running wcg at 75% thread count for now to see if my virtual machines on the same rig will hold.


----------



## phill (May 22, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Running at 3.4GHz, the temps range from 45C to 51C.
> I am just leaving her at stock turbo boost for now.  Going to MI for a couple weeks to take the family to see the in laws.  When I get back I am going to see if I can get her to 4.0 to 4.2 GHz stable while crunching.
> As far as power draw, I need to check it out and post in the "How Efficient is your cruncher" thread.  I also want to check my other two systems...



I'm massively behind as I've not even updated the thread with mine as I promise..  Damn it I need a kick up the arse!!   Will be very interesting to see what it manages but I think to be honest, the best w/crunch is the Ryzen...


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2018)

New, double, Post in WCGrid News and Talking Points!!

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcgrid-news-and-talking-points.207154/page-8#post-3845466



@HammerON 
That CPU must have cost a small fortune!! 18 cores? that is nuts!!

*AMD RYZEN Threadripper 1950X 16-Core / 32 Threads 3.4 GHz Socket sTR4 180W YD195XA8AEWOF Desktop Processor            *
*Newegg*

$999.99
$*879*.99
*Intel Core i9-7980XE Skylake X 18-Core 2.6 GHz LGA 2066 165W BX80673I97980X Desktop Processor            *
*Newegg*



$*1,890*.87
I wonder...2.15x the price, 18 vs. 16 cores, 165W vs. 180W, when does the i9 break even. Power savings vs. retail prices. Then there is the overclock, will it actually out Crunch the Threadripper? And at what cost?


----------



## Toothless (May 24, 2018)

Started this thing on Monday with the new processors and it's at far along, whew. Before anyone asks, yes I named it after Maban since he is the major reason it got finished in the first place.


----------



## Maban (May 24, 2018)

I'm special.


----------



## 4x4n (May 26, 2018)

I just noticed today that a have a bunch of invalid wu's only in MCM.  I have no errors just the invalids. I have tons of valid wu's in MCM so I don't understand why I have the invalid ones. Also, not even sure what invalid wu's mean as it looks as though you still are credited with points. Does anyone else have invalid wu's?


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2018)

No invalid MCM work for me- is this on your 2700X or another system?


----------



## 4x4n (May 26, 2018)

Yes it is. I have been running at just stock settings as well so I'm not sure why I have these.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Yes it is. I have been running at just stock settings as well so I'm not sure why I have these.


It might be a Ryzen-related issue, I only run OET, SCC, and OZ on my Ryzen setups. No issues with MCM on my Opteron 4P or Intel setups though


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2018)

Been having rough weather here lately, and I think something messed with my Ryzen rig last night. It's running hot now, on the high 70s compared to before in the low 50s. Pump seems to be on and running, not sure yet. 

Gotta mess with it, just no time.


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Been having rough weather here lately, and I think something messed with my Ryzen rig last night. It's running hot now, on the high 70s compared to before in the low 50s. Pump seems to be on and running, not sure yet.
> 
> Gotta mess with it, just no time.



Think I got it settled. The other night the power died and came right back on. PCs rebooted and I didn't think much of it other than to get everything logged back in. 

Now when that happened, it must have done something to the water pump. Even though it looked like it was running, apparently something wasn't running correctly. Cpu was idling around 75* when it usually crunches around 53*.

(not so coincidentally, when that happened, our AC acted up. It came back on but wasn't running cold. Had to shut it off for a few minutes right then, and then it came back on) 

So I gave it a good shut down, let it sit for a few minutes, and then rebooted. Seems that did the trick and cpu was running back at normal; resumed crunching and all was well. Thankfully nothing major. 

Come to think of it, need to check on it again since we've had so much crazy weather lately.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 1, 2018)

Just an update on the invalid wu's I was having. 

When running default setting I noticed the the speed jumps all over the  place, from core to core, and from 3925 to 4075. Voltage goes up and down too. I set it to all cores a 4ghz with static voltage and I haven't had an invalid since. I was driving me crazy anyway watching the voltage jump from 1.25 to 1.4v.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 2, 2018)

4x4n said:


> When running default setting I noticed the the speed jumps all over the place, from core to core, and from 3925 to 4075. Voltage goes up and down too. I set it to all cores a 4ghz with static voltage and I haven't had an invalid since. I was driving me crazy anyway watching the voltage jump from 1.25 to 1.4v.


I have the exact same thing happening with my 2700x. Think I'll try running 4ghz with a static voltage like you suggest. Quick question for you @4x4n what voltage did you use 1.25?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 3, 2018)

I had used 1.25 before but it was getting  errors. I ran prime and one core would error within 5 min, so I ended up at 1.2875 and llc of 2. That keeps the voltage pretty steady. 

Never checked it with prime before, would just fire up WCG and see if it would crash. 

It ran for 4 or 5 days with no crashes so I though it was fine, but then I saw a bunch of errored wu's on my WCG page. Now it's been over a week with no errors or invalids.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2018)

Well after a good week of the three rigs crunching while I have been on vacation, something has happened. All three rigs only reported in once this morning and the ppd was real low for all three. I am wondering if it is not a internet issue. My ppd was down yesterday as well.
Sadly, it will have to correct itself or wait until I get home next Sunday.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2018)

Proposing a new stats project here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...here-while-freedc-is-away.244780/post-3850294

Might prove to be a useful tool for the team  Check it out- would be great to get some input from team members on this


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 5, 2018)

Just a reminder about why we do this: http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...f/2018/06/canzano_a_story_of_life_and_de.html


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2018)

The 3770K crunched it's last WU May 7 2018, may it find happiness in retirement  

In it's place comes a Xeon E5 2683v3 with its 14c/28t goodness- my X99 upgrade that was months in the pipeline. Wouldn't have been possible without the assistance of the great @4x4n who helped me troubleshoot my gear and provided me hardware as well    

Even with the clock speed reduction this CPU still looks to outpace the 3770K by a WIDE margin and it stays frosty in my loop at 40C loaded. Can't wait for 20c/22c Broadwell CPUs to drop in price in the second hand market


----------



## HammerON (Jun 10, 2018)

Great crunching CPU


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 10, 2018)

theonedub said:


> The 3770K crunched it's last WU May 7 2018, may it find happiness in retirement
> 
> In it's place comes a Xeon E5 2683v3 with its 14c/28t goodness- my X99 upgrade that was months in the pipeline. Wouldn't have been possible without the assistance of the great @4x4n who helped me troubleshoot my gear and provided me hardware as well
> 
> Even with the clock speed reduction this CPU still looks to outpace the 3770K by a WIDE margin and it stays frosty in my loop at 40C loaded. Can't wait for 20c/22c Broadwell CPUs to drop in price in the second hand market



Great to see it up and running. 

You should see about 15k a day with windows and 22k if you go with linux. 



T-Bob said:


> I have the exact same thing happening with my 2700x. Think I'll try running 4ghz with a static voltage like you suggest. Quick question for you @4x4n what voltage did you use 1.25?




A little update on this. 

I switched to 4011 bios since it has the latest agesa update. Since then I have been steadily decreasing voltage and now am at 1.26125 still with llc 2. it's been good for 2 days at that setting so I still might be able to go a little lower. Even with the decease in voltage my temps are pretty much the same though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2018)

Here's what my 3220T that has been running for months was doing.  Cycling between 50 and 200%.  Also note the Cinnamon error that I get when I try to restart:





Edit:  I've got some HOT days coming up, to I think I'll work on updating the OS on this system.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2018)

So I am a little perplexed at why, but when my 7980 rig becomes unresponsive, my other two rigs do not update.  The 7980 is connected via Ethernet to the ASUS router and the other two are wireless.  So when I got home Sunday and restarted the 7980 rig, I was then able to update all three and hence why I had such a high ppd yesterday.  I did notice that Ubuntu wanted to update the 7980 rig and this may have been causing the system to become unresponsive.  It ran stable through the last day after I updated it.  I am watching it close now that I am back home.  Going to possibly switch out PSU's between the 7980 rig and the EPYC rig.


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 17, 2018)

I feel terrible about this but ever since stats broke due to regulations, I haven't been motivated to keep my rigs crunching. Though I am rationalizing it with the hot weather in my area making it difficult to keep my house cool with 2 servers running. All rigs are currently off. I feel like a scumbag. The stats game was not totally my motivation but it certainly did make it fun. I guess for the summer I'll be quiet on the crunching front. Hopefully freedc or anyone else can finagle a way to make stats work without breaking the law.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> I guess for the summer I'll be quiet on the crunching front.


No worries, happens every summer due to heat/power concerns.



Boatvan said:


> since stats broke due to regulations,


Note that you can track your output directly from the WCG site.

And.... keep a watch on our team threads for some summer projects/giveaways that will be coming soon


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 17, 2018)

Norton said:


> Note that you can track your output directly from the WCG site.


I am an admittedly lazy person. I don't like to do math and freedc had a lot more team based stats. I just liked the layout/comparisons i suppose.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2018)

How's everybody doing?  This summer is hot and humid down here in South Florida but I hope everyone else is doing better.  Been pretty busy with stuff so I've been absent lately. 

Hope all is well with the team!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 26, 2018)

I had to stop last weekend for a couple of days.  It got really hot here in the SF Bay Area.  Of course, my apartment doesn't have any A/C.  But the marine layer came back, and I'm back folding and crunching away.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2018)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a DVI switch? I currently have 3 Cruncher's using the same monitor and I wish I could use a switch, to see them. I have a couple more boxes I am adding, that will be sharing the same Monitor.

I have a wireless mouse and a usb keyboard and they are easy to switch around on the front ports. The DVI cable though, is cumbersome and time consuming.

I have Teamviewer available but, if I need to power down, I need to switch between them and get the new passwords. Also, I have been having issues, occasionally, with connecting to them. The Cruncher's are Linux and my laptop is W8.1. They don't update together and there are some headaches I have not had time to debug.

So, any suggestions?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 27, 2018)

Arjai said:


> I have Teamviewer available but, if I need to power down, I need to switch between them and get the new passwords.


If you setup an account with Teamviewer, you don't have to do that.  Once the systems are logged into your account, you will see a list of them when you login to Teamviewer.  Just don't be like me and lose the account password.


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just a reminder about why we do this: http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...f/2018/06/canzano_a_story_of_life_and_de.html



Very touching story and what a kid   A sad loss for sure   Let's hope that all this crunching we do, helps and goes far to help others out there 



Arjai said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of a DVI switch? I currently have 3 Cruncher's using the same monitor and I wish I could use a switch, to see them. I have a couple more boxes I am adding, that will be sharing the same Monitor.
> 
> I have a wireless mouse and a usb keyboard and they are easy to switch around on the front ports. The DVI cable though, is cumbersome and time consuming.
> 
> ...



If you setup Teamviewer right, you can log into them and save them as other PC's and it works really well.  Both of my Crunchers are on Linux and use Teamviewer, no worries of passwords or keyboards or mice, they just work..  Only downside is that if you don't have them connected to a screen, the crappy screen res might do your head in as it drives me crazy.. 
I do turn my crunchers off every night as they really enjoy the juice and I've got to be a little careful with how much I'm spending..  Electric costs without the solar would be crazy, so this is why I put everything on to run during the day as soon as I get up from about 6:30am till about 9pm at night every day.. 

Failing Teamviewer, have you considered trying a VM of some description??  Might be another way to monitor them and not have any issues with passwords etc??



manofthem said:


> How's everybody doing?  This summer is hot and humid down here in South Florida but I hope everyone else is doing better.  Been pretty busy with stuff so I've been absent lately.
> Hope all is well with the team!



Doing well here thanks   Only downside is the near 30C temps..  Normally my SR2 is crunching 24 threads about 40C, with this heat I've seen them up to 52C at the moment!!  Thank god I've no overclocked them!! lol  Not sure what the server temps are like, but it seems so much hotter upstairs than down it's a right pain!!  I think I'm going to invest in a fan for the PC room so it's can push some air around, I hope that might help issues!!

How is yours going @manofthem ??


----------



## Arjai (Jun 28, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you setup an account with Teamviewer, you don't have to do that.  Once the systems are logged into your account, you will see a list of them when you login to Teamviewer.  Just don't be like me and lose the account password.


Every time I turn one of the cruncher's off, it creates a new password for that machine. So, I have to change out the DVI cableand log in and copy the new password down to try and log in, which it is now unnecessary because the DVI is now on it...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Every time I turn one of the cruncher's off, it creates a new password for that machine. So, I have to change out the DVI cableand log in and copy the new password down to try and log in, which it is now unnecessary because the DVI is now on it...


First, create an account with teamviewer: https://community.teamviewer.com/t5...a-TeamViewer-account-Video-tutorial/ta-p/7882
Then:
https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Knowledge-Base/What-is-a-TeamViewer-Account/ta-p/4442

Edit, again: @Arjai , I can't find the directions that I followed, but it's basically: 
Create account
Assign each system to that account.
Grant Easy Access

You only have to do this once.  Once I figured this out, I was amazed at how easy it was.  If the systems fail to boot headless, you may have to change a setting in BIOS that says something along the lines of "Stop on all errors", which will stop the booting process because of the "no keyboard found" error.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 29, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee
Will Teamviewer load in the backround, so as I can log into the Linux box remotely? Also, I will check out the links you provided, later...I just have a few minutes before work. I appreciate you taking the time with me on this. It has been frustrating, to say the least. It will be Saturday night, or more likely, Sunday, before I get to this. I will keep you posted.

Edit: Also, I thought I had an account set up, unless you mean a paid account, which I don't have, if that is a thing? The boxes are all there, when I open TV, but recently, they went offline, and previously, I'd have to copy new passwords after a re-boot or an upgrade of TV. So, that "Easy Access" _sounds_ (to me) too good to be true! I HOPE this works!!


----------



## Bow (Jun 30, 2018)

Its Fricken hot. I am going to shut down for a couple days.  Looks like it will be cooler mid week, start up again then.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 2, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee 

Just got done updating the crunchers and getting them set up on Teamviewer. Thanks for your help. Turns out, last time I was messing with them, the "Start with System" was not on. That solved the problem of them being offline. Then I was able to put them on "Easy Access". 

Thanks again!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

Does anyone know if there's issues with the Boinc client or just World Grid as a load of my work units haven't been uploaded??  Any clues guys?


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2018)

phill said:


> Does anyone know if there's issues with the Boinc client or just World Grid as a load of my work units haven't been uploaded??  Any clues guys?





Arjai said:


> *Planned Maintenance on Tuesday, July 10*
> 
> *5 Jul 2018*
> 
> ...


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you my good man!!  Although when I Googled it I came up empty..  Maybe I had boobies or something in there as well and didn't notice...... 

On another note, where did you find that out @Norton as I couldn't see it for looking??


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> On another note, where did you find that out @Norton as I couldn't see it for looking??


News updates are regularly updated by @Arjai here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcgrid-news-and-talking-points.207154/

OR

You can check the WCG News link directly:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/displayNews.do


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

You @Norton are a star as always!!   Thank you!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 12, 2018)

Silly question but, I want to be sure. Just woke up and checked the result of the DPS test result on RushCity1, the i3 cruncher I bought this past Winter, the drive died. A Toshiba 500 HDD. I have a laptop drive I am going to replace it with.

I have had issues with static, recently, and bought some wrist straps so I can protect from that. My question is, with the little i3 box on my lap, unplugged, can I be safe with the strap attached to the case? Should I wear my shoes? 

I don't have a table to work on and my desk is just big enough for this laptop, I am writing this on (small-ish apartment and no place for a work station).

Thanks, I don't want to, and can't afford to, trash anymore DDR3 because I am electric! 

 I will check back later this morning. I still have some more sleeping to do!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2018)

I've never had a problem with static yet but I tend to work on the desks without any issues..  Have you any cardboard or a motherboard box you could perhaps put in under the laptop or rest things on?  Might help you out a bit there...?  Maybe some rubber wellies??


----------



## Arjai (Jul 12, 2018)

I almost bought some 'wellies' (Wellington Boots, for those who aren't privy) a while back. Realized I probably wouldn't need them more than once. Got by with some plastic bag booties.

I have had issues with static charge, a couple of times, in this apartment. Not exactly sure why but, I have a pizza box, some rubber sole shoes and some wrist straps.

Wish me luck!! I am going to throw some coffee on and dig in.

BTW @phill thanks for the cardboard suggestion!


edit: OK, HDD is in. It is a 5400 rpm'er. It came from my LappyTop and has an old version of Win8 on it. I was toying, briefly, with leaving it that way, updating and so forth. Then, the moment of clarity. I am now going to load it with Mint, screw messing with Windows for a Cruncher. OK, back at it, that 5400 is gonna take some extra time!!

edit2: It is now 20 minutes later and it is now Crunching! I will do any updates tonight, after work.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm glad I was of some help..  I'm possibly not as worried about static as I should be but RMA's are for a reason lol  I'm not sure a cruncher would mind being on an HDD rather than a SSD, but that said, I do seem to be installing everything with SSDs regardless..  
Whilst at work last week we had to reinstall a PC with XP on it..  SSD'd it and boy was that a fast booting OS!! 

Oh and @Arjai , Linux is best for Crunching so I have no doubt that you'd possibly see an increase in your production from going from Windows


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2018)

I’m without internet, other than my phone ATM, and it looks like it won’t be fixed until Monday. Time to work on PC’s.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 13, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I’m without internet, other than my phone ATM, and it looks like it won’t be fixed until Monday. Time to work on PC’s.


Don't like the first part. (  Boo!)   But I like your solution in the second part.


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I’m without internet, other than my phone ATM, and it looks like it won’t be fixed until Monday. Time to work on PC’s.



I hope it gets fixed nice and quickly!!  Just think of all those uploads and the sheer points you'll get from all those work units going back


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 16, 2018)

phill said:


> I hope it gets fixed nice and quickly!!  Just think of all those uploads and the sheer points you'll get from all those work units going back


I don’t run with long queues. Normally only a half day.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2018)

Myself included   But it's surprising how fast that goes lol


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2018)

I run with...? 3.5 days, in the queue. I am a stand off, that way. Old School Boinc server stuff used to take days. There were times the servers were down all weekend.

That is rare now but, I haven't changed the queue.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2018)

I think I might have set it differently depending on the PC I'm crunching with, but I don't mind if I have work there or not.  None of the PC's run 24/7 so I don't have to worry so much about the  server down time   Kinda lucky like that..

Although I do wish I could now get my stars working properly!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, I'm back.  Frontier found that it was their problem - they disconnected us!  Took the tech all of 5 minutes and never entered the house.  Only lost 2 WU's for being too late.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2018)

Glad they got it figured out


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 21, 2018)

I've cut my cruncher back to 75% in an effort to reduce my power bills.
Last one a few days ago shows $600 per month, needless to say I called the power company money hungry so and so's for gouging it's customers.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2018)

Ouch @Caring1 , that's a bit of cash for electric!!  I'm grateful for the solar but that only really works decently when the sun is shining somewhat..  I think today is alright, if it can cover the crunchers then I'm happy


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

Still working? I guess this will work well at an extreme oc on my x5650 with  the alphacool eisbaer 360mm installed

Well I'm added - Time to run it on my web browsing pc everyday and I'll run my xeon later



Caring1 said:


> I've cut my cruncher back to 75% in an effort to reduce my power bills.
> Last one a few days ago shows $600 per month, needless to say I called the power company money hungry so and so's for gouging it's customers.


Ouch, That's greedy as hell.


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 21, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I've cut my cruncher back to 75% in an effort to reduce my power bills.
> Last one a few days ago shows $600 per month, needless to say I called the power company money hungry so and so's for gouging it's customers.


Holy moly! I thought my monthly $175 bill was high. I myself cut back to 86% because of noise from the servers/cooling/power consumption. I also changed my server farm from Xenserver to VMware. Maybe it is placebo effect, but the VM's that crunch seem to be more efficient. Apples and oranges though.

Also glad to see some familiar faces in this thread after I was away for a bit. After the great stats death of 2018 (GRDP killing WCG stats sites) I became unmotivated. But now I'm back.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2018)

I've just been doing a little bit of testing with my crunchers this afternoon   I'll be posting some results up tomorrow since I'm away this evening and tomorrow   Apologises since the pie thread and daily total might be a little late


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 25, 2018)

You guys and gals need to check this out.  Rumored 16 core Ryzen chips for AM4 boards in 2019.

16 core Ryzen chips for AM4


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ok, they can stop with the cores now.
They need to concentrate on efficiency and performance.


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2018)

I've posted a few tests up in another thread, links here  Testing 1, 2, 3....


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 25, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Ok, they can stop with the cores now.
> They need to concentrate on efficiency and performance.


Yes and no, more cores for TR4, the quicker the x299 chipset gets screwed over the quicker I'll be finding cheap i9-7980xe's at around £400-500 hopefully. I expect to upgrade to one around 2021


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 25, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> You guys and gals need to check this out.  Rumored 16 core Ryzen chips for AM4 boards in 2019.
> 
> 16 core Ryzen chips for AM4


IMHO:
16 cores on AM4 doesn't seem right.  Moving from 2 CCX units to one does.  Although we here would love to see an inexpensive 16C/32T system, AM4 is too limited.  Think about who would be interested in doing what with a system like that and you quickly come up against AM4's 64 GB RAM limit.  Adding more RAM channels just increases cost and cannibalizes Threadripper.  But, maybe I'm wrong. Maybe AMD wouldn't mind hurting Threadripper if it hurts Intel's HEDT platform as well.  And maybe, just maybe, AMD's trolling Intel with a rumor like this.


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2018)

I was just wondering gals and guys..  When you ever check your results points, do you get the below happening very often?  






By which I mean more points granted than claimed for??  Is that very normal?  I was just curious...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 27, 2018)

Yep.  Has to do with how quickly you finished the WU in comparison to how long it took someone else.


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2018)

That's interesting then..  I hopefully need a few more results like that and I'll be catching people up even faster!!  Normally have all 7 PC's crunching away every day, sadly though, just about 14 hours of crunching a day..  Some I leave on as they don't use a lot of juice but..  It's all great fun!!   I've not overclocked anything either so all running stock speeds but I will say that the Xeon CPUs are really impressing me of later..  Great temps, very good wattage efficiency and temps are brilliant in comparison.. Shame they are so expensive to buy!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a new toy coming, to add to my farm. I bought a T-3500 Dell workstation w/ a Xeon x5670, and 8GB ram and a 500GB 7200rpm spinner.

Then I bought a GPU, MSI GAMING GeForce GT 710 2GB GDRR3 64-bit HDCP Support DirectX 12 OpenGL 4.5 Single Fan Low Profile Graphics Card from Amazon, for 45 Bucks.

I am going to try and use Throttle Stop, inside Linux, to lock the cores to full boost clocks, just over 3GHz.

12 threads! Plus, I get to playaround in Linuz w/ a program that is designed for Windows. Should be fun and frustrating! 

Should have everything up, running, in about a week. Then the process of locking the boost clocks will begin. If it works out, I will have one box out performing my 3 i3 boxes!

I am excited.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2018)

Has our Captain, @Norton taken a Holiday? I have not seen his posts or his Icon around for a few days. I hope all is well.


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2018)

I think @Arjai, @Norton logged in about the 13th/14th of this month, same as @stinger608 as well, they've both been away..  I've dropped Norton a message to just say hi and hope all is well but not heard anything back just yet...  I'm hoping both are ok


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2018)

My Dell T-3500 Workstation is in the basement office of my building. I will be unable to retrieve it, and the GPU for it, until Wednesday. So, Wednesday, hopefully by early afternoon, I will have it crunching 6c/12t on stock clocks in Linux. I will then be stalking a few members here and some Linux forums, to figure out how to lock the cores at full turbo boost. The CPU, a Xeon x5670, has locked multipliers but can boost to 3.3. If I can lock it there It would be nice!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm not sure @Arjai but isn't it down to temps or something with the all CPU boost??  Or am I dreaming??  I think I might be wrong with that but if it's in a server board, just run CPU-Z type of program or check where it's going automatically think in Linux there's an option....?  I'll have a check at some point for you


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2018)

I just picked up 'ze boxes. But, unfortunately, I have to buzz by work. It's only for an hour, or so, to help do the Oil and Supplies order, with my new boss. He is young and wants a hand. He has done it for the last store he was at but, is still unfamiliar with our store and it's layout, essentially a mirror of the last place in the bay but, everything else is different and more compact.

Point being, I will not get back to play with new box, and find a place for it on my computer shelf, until later this afternoon. But, I should have it going sometime after dinner time! Can't wait to see it's output, after it spools up!

Then, it will be time to get inside Linux and lock those cores at max turbo. That should cement my place in the TOP 20
on the daily numbers!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My setup:
> Ryzen 1700 (original owner threw away the wraith cooler!)
> MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
> single stick HyperX 8 GB DDR4-2133 running at 2400
> ...


Because my son was having problems with his system, I moved the Fuma to his system and replaced it with a Kabuto 3.  Stunned to find that it's running the same temps as the Fuma.  I just have this thing for downdraft coolers, and this one does not disappoint.


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2018)

Arjai said:


> I just picked up 'ze boxes. But, unfortunately, I have to buzz by work. It's only for an hour, or so, to help do the Oil and Supplies order, with my new boss. He is young and wants a hand. He has done it for the last store he was at but, is still unfamiliar with our store and it's layout, essentially a mirror of the last place in the bay but, everything else is different and more compact.
> 
> Point being, I will not get back to play with new box, and find a place for it on my computer shelf, until later this afternoon. But, I should have it going sometime after dinner time! Can't wait to see it's output, after it spools up!
> 
> ...



I'm looking to hear all about it when it's up and ready


----------



## Arjai (Aug 9, 2018)

Boinc is installed on the T3500. It didn't take long for the fans to spool up! I am thinking I may need some quieter fans and maybe  few more of them.

I paused Boinc, just now, to load the Nvidea driver, for Linux. For some reason, it is taking quite a while to do that. Oh well, It will be crunching again soon! Not sure I even need the driver, Display came on immediately via DVI. But, what the hell.

I ran all the Bios level tests, for about an hour. Everything was tip top. Switched around the boot settings, don't need any network boots! LOL.

Soon as the driver loads, I am hitting the sack! Too tiring, this job oh'mine. Took two hours to do the order today, had to stop every time a customer was billed out! But, it is done!

6c12t, Locked and Loaded...



Well, The T3500 made it through the night, crunching away! I put my hand by the PSU exhaust, currently the only exhaust, and it is nice and cool. So, seems the 2 front panel fans are doing their job.

They are not particularly loud but, I can hear them. I will probably replace them, at some point.

I am currently running...14c/28t. 3 i3's @ 3+GHz, i5 @ 2Ghz and the 5670 @ 3Ghz.

My next project will to find out what I zapped in the Optiplex, upgrade it to an i7, I bought for it, and pick up a Ballistic Sport 4GB stick.

I need that for the T3500 so I am running triple channel. I bought it with 2 sticks, to save money. It was a $100 more for 4 sticks and I can get triple channel for less than that!!


Edit, got the same Low Profile Ballistic Sport 4GB, on Amazon, $26.99.  Triple Channel, Here I come!!


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2018)

Have you done any power draw tests or the Boinc CPU test at all to see how it compares?  I'm doing some testing with the 5960X at the moment with overclocking and power draw and such    I'll put up some results soon  

Very nice result for the ram


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 14, 2018)

@stinger608 !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh my!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Oh my!



Do you think @thebluebumblebee it would crunch as much as @[lon]  ??


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2018)

I brought my Dell Opti in for repair, zapped something and have no time to fool with it. I will pick it up Saturday, with my 3770 in it! Or, if the Motherboard is fried, I might try and make a deal with them for another T3500, they have, w/ a 3690 in it. That CPU is overclockable to around 4Ghz, with only minor fan mods, like what I am planning for my current T3500 w/ the x5670. Basically, adding an additional fan for the stock HS (doesn't have a dedicated fan), to fortify the 2 Intake monster fans that come with the case. 

Anyway, gotta run and catch a bus to work. Just had a minute to update about the OptiFlex. 
8 more threads, on the way!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 23, 2018)

If it happened to get the same PPD/thread as my 1700, (it won't) it would get 128*(25,000/16)= 200,000 PPD (that's with OET on Linux)
My system uses 130 watts.  He said that OC'd, those EPYC CPU's use 500 watts each.  128/16=8  8*130=1040 watts!  Don't know if his power numbers include the 8 channels of RAM...


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sadly I'm going to have to stop crunching for a while until finances take a turn for the better, I'm letting it continue until it runs out of tasks, then it is on hiatus for a while.
Between power bills leaving me in the red, and the Government dicking me around with my pension, I just can't afford to keep going, as much as I would love to.


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2018)

I hope you have a speedy recovery @Caring1


----------



## HammerON (Aug 24, 2018)

I took apart the EPYC cruncher and have sold the motherboard and CPU.  Just not impressed with the numbers and I do not have the time to mess around with it.  
I hopefully will be replacing it with another cruncher at some point, just not sure what yet.  I am thinking of a Threadripper 2...


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2018)

I hope the new one makes up for the lack of performance this one seems to have given you...  With the Ryzen setups that others have here and I have heard about, I've heard nothing but massively positive things said about them...  

I look forward to seeing the Threadripper 2 from you


----------



## Arjai (Aug 25, 2018)

Well, the OptiPlex MB does not work with 4 core CPU's. So, looks like it will be back to the i5 that came stock with it. Dude at the shop said it booted right up for him. Not sure why it didn't for me but, I was a bit drunk when I was flipping the CPU's around...good side, no cost!

I will have to look around for a MB for the 3770, and maybe re-think turning in one of the boxes I have to the local PC's for people.

So, if nothing else, I will have 4 more threads crunching on Sunday/ Sat night.

P.S. I am thinking I am gonna skip trying for the T3500, 3690, at the shop. Perhaps, I will, instead, buy another T3500 w/ the x5670 from Stallion. I need to figure out how to lock the cores and get the 3rd RAM stick in and the Fan for the CPU on. Then, if it works well, get another. Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Well, the OptiPlex MB does not work with 4 core CPU's. So, looks like it will be back to the i5 that came stock with it.


Say what?  The i5 is a 4 core CPU.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Well, the OptiPlex MB does not work with 4 core CPU's. So, looks like it will be back to the i5 that came stock with it.


Dell OptiPlex?
It should have the correct microcode for 4 core Xeon processors.
Are you using the right series for that board, what CPU did you try?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> I will have to look around for a MB for the 3770


----------



## Arjai (Aug 25, 2018)

i5 in it is unknown, at the moment. If I remember correctly, it ran 4 WU's in BOINC. Which leads me to believe it is a 2C2T CPU. or, 4c 0 threads. Either way, dude looked it up and could not find anything that said the board supported i7's. Nor did it post with the 3770, in it.

I have an HP Compaq Elite 8300, sitting open at my feet, that does support the 3770. So, I need to see whether the PSU is good, or not. I ran it a while back then it died. I am guessing it's the PSU, but will check it out, on Sunday. I also found an adapter, since the board is not a 20 or 24 pin board. I saved it on Amazon, in case I need to switch out the PSU. I cannot find any stock ones on the HP site, Plus, I can get a Gold 550 EVGA for $45, if need be, that will be FAR more efficient than the stock 430W.


P.S. Also, they had some i7 Opti's, at the shop. Might see if they will do a trade for my i5 Opti and the i3 2120, I took out of the HP, for one of the i7 Opti's! Then I will have a plug and play i7 system up Sat night. Then another, the 3770, when I figure out what it needs and get the parts.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 25, 2018)

@Arjai The Intel i3 is a 2 core 2 hyper thread cpu.  The i5 CPU is  4 core no hyper thread cpu and the i7 is a 4 core 4 hyper thread cpu.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm ok everyone- mom's still not doing well and work/weather has been kicking my butt this Summer but that seems to be improving (knock wood). 

Expect to see me around more regular... got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 26, 2018)

I hope she will be recovering well! I also hope you are dealing with this well. Best of everything to you, my friend!! @Norton / My Captian!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 27, 2018)

The only thing that makes sense to me is that the Dell does not support CPU's above a certain wattage.  Is it @cdawall that works with a lot of the OEM systems?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 27, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The only thing that makes sense to me is that the Dell does not support CPU's above a certain wattage.  Is it @cdawall that works with a lot of the OEM systems?


I have worked with quite a few and Dell has a habit of locking boards down to not allow higher end chips installed, at least they did back in the day. They have a pretty good web page that lists cpu support based on asset tag. If it is not on there it will not work due to microcode blocking and what not.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2018)

Well, got the OptiCon, as I call it, running WCG and downloading updates, as I write this. The Tech forgot to plug in my CPU fan, so, had to do a bit of digging to plug it back in. In the process, I inadvertently had a SATA cable move and touch the chassis fan. So, had to open it up, again. Got that all sorted, and then did a BIOS system test, had to get Teamviewer up and going, Trusted and Easy Access and all, then do the update dance, sorting through all the stuff I don't want and then downloading. All of it is, just now, done.

So, it is an i5 2400 @ 3.1 GHz. It has finished 10 Tasks since I got it running. Now to change the Preferences from "home" to "work". "Work" is my Linux profile, "Home" is all projects.

4 more cores. Total cores, 18. 14 Threads. 32 WU's running.

Once the upgrade process on the HP 8300 is complete, putting my 3770 in it, that will be 4C4T's for an even 40 WU's. The 8300 will be taking a few minutes to complete. Still haven't taken the time to check it out. I am going to put the i3 2120 back in it and power it up. Not sure why I decommissioned it. It was the "Mothership" computer at work, and will retain that name in my farm, once I get it sorted (methinks it has a bum PSU. If so, I will need an adapter since the HP motherboard does not use a 20, or 24 pin power connection). I will mess with it tonight, or tomorrow morning, haven't decided, yet.

I also don't know if I have any TIM left. Gotta search around and see if I do. If not, gotta order it up, meaning I wont be starting to troubleshoot it for a few more days.



Edit: Monday Morning:

No TIM. 

Will have to order some tonight, after work. I have gotta get ready to go! So, Wednesday or Thursday I will fire it up and see what's what. 6 days a week, makes it hard to get things done!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey hey hey 

Hope everyone is doing well this summer!  Florida has been Florida... oh what fun!   I'm going to try to hang around a little bit more as long as I have some time.  

I had to retire one rig from crunching over the past few months, just couldn't manage 3 machines   Everything else is pretty much untouched though, same pc's rocking in the same way.


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey @manofthem  

I hope you're doing well and ok??  

I see your still putting up some great numbers, which system did you have to retire??  

Things not going too badly this side of the pond, I've got all of my crunchers on at the moment, I'm just testing the water to see how much it costs me to run them and to see what sort of numbers they put out with them all on   So far, I'm kinda impressed    Got some data to put up in the 'How efficient is your cruncher' in a mo, so I hope that doesn't bore people to sleep!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2018)

phill said:


> Hey @manofthem
> 
> I hope you're doing well and ok??
> 
> I see your still putting up some great numbers, which system did you have to retire??



Everything is going well enough, just super busy tired, family, blah blah... Same old same old, 5oo many real life things keeping me occupied. 

Crunch wise, I shut off the 4790; still crunching on the 4770k and the 1600x. I haven't been paying attention to my output other than checking to make sure they're running occasionally. But today, I looked at the pcs and got the sense that the 1600x is under performing, averaging only about 7k, which is almost what my 4770k is averaging. 

Maybe it has to do with Ryzen running MIP but not too sure. I changed it to a different project so I'll check in on it after a week when the queued work is done and it has a few days to work through some new stuff. 



> Things not going too badly this side of the pond, I've got all of my crunchers on at the moment, I'm just testing the water to see how much it costs me to run them and to see what sort of numbers they put out with them all on   So far, I'm kinda impressed    Got some data to put up in the 'How efficient is your cruncher' in a mo, so I hope that doesn't bore people to sleep!!



That's excellent. I love seeing people rigs, power usage, output, and how they all jive together. 

On a different note @phill, it's awesome how you've been rocking these threads and keeping them going, updated, interactive. Good job!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 29, 2018)

manofthem said:


> the 1600x is under performing


What OS?


manofthem said:


> On a different note @phill, it's awesome how you've been rocking these threads and keeping them going, updated, interactive. Good job!


Hip Hip


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What OS?
> 
> Hip Hip



Hey bbb, nice to be chatting with you again. Windows 10 still. Never brave enough to have dabbled into Linux.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 29, 2018)

Ryzen does not like MIP, especially on Linus.


manofthem said:


> Never brave enough to have dabbled into Linux.


Pick up a spare HDD, like a laptop drive and experiment on that.  Newegg sells refurbished drives cheap as well.

But I also understand how busy your life is.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ryzen does not like MIP, especially on Linus.
> 
> Pick up a spare HDD, like a laptop drive and experiment on that.  Newegg sells refurbished drives cheap as well.
> 
> But I also understand how busy your life is.



I actually have a spare drive around here somewhere, just need to locate it; I think I have that ssd that was with the rig that got out down.

I've been saying this for years and never got around to it, and I doubt I'll be doing it immediately...but I may down the road.


Now I recall you alwsys being up to date with what projects run well on which systems. May I ask, which projects do well with Ryzen/windows?

I wanted to work in MIP to get my 10 yr badge but the low ppd really got me down hearted enough to want to try a different project. Will be running SCC for a bit after the MIP clears out.



Edit:
Side note for Ryzen and MIP that caught my attention. BOINC shows it running 12 tasks, task manager shows cpu usage at 100%, but my cpu temp is a full 11-12*c cooler than it used to be when it was averaging much better ppd. Used to crunch at 53, not averaging 41-42*. Hmm, weird.


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Everything is going well enough, just super busy tired, family, blah blah... Same old same old, 5oo many real life things keeping me occupied.
> 
> Crunch wise, I shut off the 4790; still crunching on the 4770k and the 1600x. I haven't been paying attention to my output other than checking to make sure they're running occasionally. But today, I looked at the pcs and got the sense that the 1600x is under performing, averaging only about 7k, which is almost what my 4770k is averaging.
> 
> ...



I was nearly about tempted in buying a couple 1700X's for my girl friend and daughter, but when I looked at pulling the plug, it said only one per customer and it was on pre order, so I guess I'll be waiting on the newer 2700 or 2700X..  We'll see   It would be nice to retire some of my more older crunchers really, I think the amount of power they pull for what they produce is a little more than I'd hope/like but that said, it was a lot cheaper to run them than to buy all new shiny hardware   I wish I could...

I believe I could run different projects to what I'm running currently and I'd have a better score than what I'm getting currently, but I think it's been doing pretty well 

It's a pleasure to be part of such an amazing community so it's my pleasure to help out   First few days I needed a bit more time to do the reporting bits, but now it's all done in 5 minutes, so I don't mind at all    I just wish we had some more users to come and help get us into the top ten of the daily list   If I'm missing things out that others do, please let me know!!  I do miss seeing the pictures in some of the threads, so I might need some help there 
There was something else that was brought to my attention, I'll get that typed up when I get home and have a giggle when I post it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 29, 2018)

manofthem said:


> May I ask, which projects do well with Ryzen/windows?
> I wanted to work in MIP to get my 10 yr badge but the low ppd really got me down hearted enough to want to try a different project. Will be running SCC for a bit after the MIP clears out.


Not sure, but I believe that SCC is one of the better ones for W10/Ryzen.  Fun fact: I've never used anything but Linux on my Ryzen!



phill said:


> If you had 3 Ryzen 1700/2700 setups, I believe it might be as fast or faster..  But that's not too bad from a single CPU but I was expecting a little more if I'm honest...  1700X was averaging about 20 to 25k a day, so I'd have hoped to have seen 80k to 100k   Not sure if the price of one system would be cheaper than three systems mind... lol
> Just realised it's running Windows so that might be why the performance is a little shall I say slower....


Thanks for pointing out the W10 fact.  Getting 50K PPD on W10 does make one hope that there's 80K+ PPD in that chip when running it "properly".
*That same user has stats for a 1950X on W10 and got 50K+ with it.

If anyone is thinking about a TR system, I recommend that you do some poking around over at phoronix.com , especially A Look At The Windows 10 vs. Linux Performance On AMD Threadripper 2990WX.  The important bits:


> Long story short, the Linux performance in a majority of these CPU-focused benchmarks were running *much faster* on the AMD Threadripper 2990WX than Windows 10 Pro when tested with the same hardware in the same configuration. Then again, we usually see better performance with Linux over Windows on most hardware but not always to some of the extremes encountered. It will certainly be interesting to run more Windows vs. Linux tests on the 2990WX Threadripper platform moving forward.
> 
> What did also come as a bit of a surprise was the openSUSE Tumbleweed performance often being the front-runner. Intel's Clear Linux tends to always perform the best out-of-the-box even with most AMD platforms, but this time around the rolling-release Tumbleweed was really shining. Though it is worth noting that historically SUSE/openSUSE has always worked well on AMD hardware. SUSE and AMD have a long working relationship from SUSE developers often being responsible for the GCC optimizations/enablement of new AMD microarchitectues, AMD originally funding SUSE to develop the "RadeonHD" open-source AMD Linux graphics driver, SUSE having done the HSA/compute work on LibreOffice, and many other collaborative projects over the years.




This doesn't have a favorable rating, but from what I saw, most users are not understanding that the 2000 series will not work without a BIOS update.






https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...38450&cm_re=X370GT5-NF-_-13-138-450-_-Product


----------



## HammerON (Aug 29, 2018)

Now that I have departed with the underwhelming AMD EPYC 7401P, I have been contemplating what I might purchase next for a cruncher.  I have been thinking about a TR or TR 2; however, from these two examples I am not that impressed.  They are both using Windows 10 instead of Linux and we do not know what projects they were/are crunching on, but the low PPD compared to my current i9 7980XE as well as almost on par with my current E5-2683 V3 CPU makes me really wonder if AMD CPU's (besides the Ryzen CPUs) are just not that competitive crunching wise compared to Intel's HDET/Xeon CPUs.

https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4052002/lastDays

https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4894774/lastDays

If anyone has other examples of the 1950X or 2990WX, please post the links.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2018)

A pair of 1700 w/B350 boards would get you near 50k ppd for a reasonable ppd/$


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2018)

Let's do some math.
17,850,961,157.69/49502=360,610.90 credits per Linux box

8,850,003,590.66/47698=185,542.45 credits per Win7 x64

8,319,001,291.15/12938=642,989.72 credits per Win10 Pro x64

My guess is, there are more modern CPU's running Win10 pro than are running Linux.

3,770,399,473.71/8019=470,183.25 CP Win10 x64

7955803096.02/12964=626,737.29 Win7 pro x64

2,162,636,998.76/4193=515,773.19 CP OSX 17.7.0

OSX, if I am correct, is Linux based. No?

So, adding the Linux and OSX TC / Linux and OSX box numbers...
20,013,598,156.45/53695=372,727.41 Credits per box.

Linux appears to be way better than Win7 but, not win7 pro and 10 and 10 pro or OSX.

Not sure that this is a good analogy, since the Averages (in that chart) are such the the Linux group is best. 

What I do know? Linux outperformed on my 13's and my i5. The Xeon x5670 has only been on Linux, because of that. My only Win cruncher is this lappytop, on Win8.1. I prefer it to linux as my everyday OS. Mostly since I am so used to windows. I am learning about Linux, and know just enough to set them up crunching. I will be digging in more, using Terminal, to lock the clocks on the Xeon, in the coming weeks.


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2018)

Lots of numbers there  

I have found that Linux is a little better for the numbers but then I guess some work units might not work as well in Windows as they do with Linux??  Swings and roundabouts all the time   But I suppose the best thing is that Linux is free where Windows you should pay for, but.... 

I have started to run everything now rather than just one of the work units..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't recall that Linux was ever a detriment.  I don't know if MIP on Ryzen is worse on Linux or Windows.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2018)

MIP is the only WU I don't run on my Linux boxes. If I remember, they run OK but the points are lower per result. Not sure about that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 31, 2018)

Great price on a CPU: i5-7500T for $100.  I run an i3-3220T (2c4t), which is also a 35 watt TDP CPU and the whole rig uses ~44 watts. I also have an i5-6500T in a HP micro desktop that only pulls 38 watts.  These low power Intel chips are great "set and forget"


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 31, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Now that I have departed with the underwhelming AMD EPYC 7401P, I have been contemplating what I might purchase next for a cruncher.  I have been thinking about a TR or TR 2; however, from these two examples I am not that impressed.  They are both using Windows 10 instead of Linux and we do not know what projects they were/are crunching on, but the low PPD compared to my current i9 7980XE as well as almost on par with my current E5-2683 V3 CPU makes me really wonder if AMD CPU's (besides the Ryzen CPUs) are just not that competitive crunching wise compared to Intel's HDET/Xeon CPUs.
> 
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4052002/lastDays
> 
> ...


W2990WX on WIn10 50k PPD W2990WX


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2018)

And now @cdawall has a couple of i7-6700’s for $150. Same 35 watt rating as the i5-7500T above but with 8 threads. I’m mobile, so not comfortable with linking, but look in BST


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2018)

If you want one for WCG let me know I will kick the price down. I have more than two as well if someone needs a few...


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2018)

If only I lived in the USA!!   Very decent CPUs..  Currently have a E3-1246 V3 in my Z97 rig..  Not too bad


----------



## Arjai (Sep 2, 2018)

Finally got some TIM. Went to Best Buy in Rosedale. What a PITA, the bus has to go past the State Fair grounds...Took forever to get there and the bus was stuffed overfull. I get there, after a half mile walk from the Transit station, and they have only ONE kind of "Thermal Compound", 1.

It's called "Insignia". That's it. Never heard of the stuff and I am non-plussed that Best Buy has a selection of ONE! Had to get it though, hope it works. I am going to google it and see what it is....Well, it is a Best Buy brand. I found some reviews and nobody seems to be complaining about it.

I am gonna use it to seat the HS on the HP8300, I need to diagnose what went wrong with it, about a 1 1/2 ago. It stopped crunching and I just set it aside, until now. I found out my 3770 won't work in the Dell Opti, but it is listed to work on the HP 8300 board. It has an i3 or an i5 in it now, I forget. I took the HS off to bring to work and blow out, it was nasty. Then discovered I was out of TIM.

So, off to work on it. Hopefully it is something simple, like a PSU, or maybe a memory stick...wish me luck!!

edit, it's an i3 2120

OK, it turns on. Then gives me a Beep and displays an error message 161-Real-Time Clock Power Loss.

I have now replaced the MB battery twice. With old batteries that might be dead, also. I tried to enter a MEBX setup menu but, it just hangs.

I cannot get into bios at this point, the error code precludes it. I am unsure what a MEBX setup menu is. I am also unsure if either of the batteries I found are any good.

It says to press escape for the Startup menu but, it does nothing, when I press it.

From this screen, I can make it say, " Entering MEBX setup menu" or, hit F1 and boot...Just cycles off and then beeps and this message...

OK, weird, it just asked me for a setup password. I entered "admin" but it did not work. ESC'ed out and it re-booted to the same beep and screen


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Arjai said:


> OK, it turns on. Then gives me a Beep and displays an error message 161-Real-Time Clock Power Loss.
> 
> I have now replaced the MB battery twice. With old batteries that might be dead, also. I tried to enter a MEBX setup menu but, it just hangs.
> 
> I cannot get into bios at this point, the error code precludes it. I am unsure what a MEBX setup menu is. I am also unsure if either of the batteries I found are any good.


RTC error is the CR 2032 CMOS Battery.
And for the MEBx message:
https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...000005897/boards-and-kits/desktop-boards.html


----------



## Arjai (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks, I replaced the battery, again, from a newer board. Now, it won't spin the fans. I heard a slight tick, from the PSU. I think that has been the issue from the start, and the batteries were just old. 

It may restart tomorrow, I will try, but I am also going to find a proper sized cheap PSU for it. I found an adapter online and it is in the office, at my apt building. I cannot get it out until Wed. morning. I have to leave for work Tue. before they open and will return after they have closed.


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm hoping to get these two crunching away at some point....







So, here's hoping


----------



## Arjai (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm hoping you do, as well! @phill 

I am in the process of completing the boxes I have. I am working on the HP 8300, just bought a PSU and adapter cables for it. I also have a 3770 for it once the thing is stable. Then, I have an AMD A10 APU build, I need to finish. Just got a deal from @cdawall on a PowerColor 580 for it!! 

Once that is all settled, I will set my sights on a ddr4 box with a Zen sump'tin. It will be piecemeal, since I don't have such a good paying job, yet, but I am planning a mid summer completion (next year). We'll see how it goes. If I can swing it, I might be able to use some school money to help buy parts for that build.

Then, I might sell off some of this, focus on fewer boxes, more cores per box. 

Or, in other words, plug in fewer power cords but, more cores per power cord!

All for the love of WCG, and THIS Team, of course!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2018)

Oops, I went to pick up some stuff in the office. No adapter cables for the 8300...checked Amazon and, I hadn't actually bought them!! So, they will be here Friday, PSU will be here tomorrow.

Sometimes it feels like I have already lost my mind!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm hoping to get these two crunching away at some point....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those sure are purdy!   Which CPUs and what are your plans for them?



Arjai said:


> Sometimes it feels like I have already lost my mind!



I know that feeling   hope you get it settled when the parts come in!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Those sure are purdy!  Which CPUs and what are your plans for them?


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...zen-1700x-for-£150.247138/page-2#post-3897960


----------



## The Data Master (Sep 6, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place to mention it, but I lost my WCG badge. Any ideas why? I am still  part of the TPU team and crunching a few months every week. 
Thanks, 
-The Data Master


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2018)

The Data Master said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to mention it, but I lost my WCG badge. Any ideas why? I am still  part of the TPU team and crunching a few months every week.
> Thanks,
> -The Data Master


The badge uses your 7 day rolling average- you lose your badge if that drops to zero. What's your WCG user name?


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Those sure are purdy!   Which CPUs and what are your plans for them?



They will be for my daughter and girl friend   They are 1700X   I'll of course be putting WCG on each of them, but I think I'll be stuck with Windows 10 for the crunching, so I'll see if I can find something that works well or just leave it alone and let it take whatever it takes    I'll put up a build log when I do it, I might see if I can get my daughter and girl friend involved with customising the setup, should be interesting   They'll be used as a general PC @manofthem, but I have a couple Asus Strix 480's laying about, so I was thinking of putting them to some use 



Norton said:


> The badge uses your 7 day rolling average- you lose your badge if that drops to zero. What's your WCG user name?



I've never had a badge @Norton, not sure why but I still am crunching away


----------



## The Data Master (Sep 7, 2018)

Norton said:


> The badge uses your 7 day rolling average- you lose your badge if that drops to zero. What's your WCG user name?


Thanks for the quick response, sorry mine wasn't quicker. Username is zexio

Do you mean 7 day rolling on TPU?


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2018)

The Data Master said:


> Do you mean 7 day rolling on TPU?


7 day average on FreeDC here:
https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Looks like you should be fine according to FreeDC - might be user name error in your profile here
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/preferences


----------



## Arjai (Sep 7, 2018)

I am pretty sure that the adapter wires and the PSU were delivered today. I will have to get up in the morning to retrieve them from the Leasing Office. It's a Friday so, it's a 50/50 anybody will be there.

If I get them, it will be Sunday before I have time to mess with it. I hope they're gonna be there! Otherwise, it is, probably, gonna be another week before I can get to it!



Edit 9/7 11:50 AM: Got the goods, just now!! I don't have time to even look at it, right now. Gotta shower and head in to work. I am hoping this adapter cable is all I need, and the PSU has the rest. We'll see come Sunday or maybe I will glance at it tonight, after work.


----------



## The Data Master (Sep 8, 2018)

Norton said:


> 7 day average on FreeDC here:
> https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> Looks like you should be fine according to FreeDC - might be user name error in your profile here
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/preferences



Yeah, I double checked that and hit save. Thanks anyway! I am sure at some point it will come back. Just weird...


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2018)

Well everyone, I may be selling a ton of my hardware to cover current and upcoming medical costs. 
They took a biopsy on a lump in my throat and the prognosis isn't good. I have to go in for more crap in the next couple of weeks and possibly surgery so I'll probably be selling a ton of parts and combos in the next few weeks to a couple of months.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2018)

Sorry to here it. Here's hoping everything goes well! Keep your spirits up, Surgery has come a long way in just the last couple of years. If Moore's law is failing, now, in the computer industry, in Surgery it is still very strong.

Unfortunate that it is so expensive, I hope you do well!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Well everyone, I may be selling a ton of my hardware to cover current and upcoming medical costs.
> They took a biopsy on a lump in my throat and the prognosis isn't good. I have to go in for more crap in the next couple of weeks and possibly surgery so I'll probably be selling a ton of parts and combos in the next few weeks to a couple of months.



Really sorry to hear it mate   I hope that things turn around for you and soon


----------



## basco (Sep 9, 2018)

i dont know ya stinger608 but i wish ya all the best !


----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2018)

Well, hell. The Mothership, is dead. Tried everything, new PSU w/ 6pin adapter (even re-pinned it since it was reversed), tried it with both memory sticks in and out and re=seated the CPU. The little LED comes on but it won't turn on and fans won't spin. 

Took the memory, HDD and PSU out. Gonna try and donate it to People PC's.

So, dug out Karen, I think its a Core2Duo. I put the 450W, that I bought for the Mothership, in it and now all I get is Beeps. Initially 3 beeps followed by 8 beeps, repeated. Not sure what that indicates and I am too tired to open it up and get the MB info. 

Oh well. I will try to diagnose the problem some other time. 

Not sure what to do with the 3770 I have, that was gonna go in the Mothership. I am thinking about trying to get another T3500 w/a 5670 xeon....then trying to sell the 3770 and the 3 i3 HP 8300 ultra slims w/ the 2120's in them.

Then concentrate on the A10 gaming/Crunching build. I have a Power Color 580 Red Devil, on it's way to me, for that (thanks to @cdawall for the great deal).

So far I have a 550GB 7200rpm Barracuda, a 500GB 7200 Toshiba Laptop drive and a WD 320Gb laptop drive I can start with on the A10. Ultimately, I would 2x1TB HDD's and an 750GB ssd in it. I would Raid the Spinners and use the SSD for OS and the Game I am on.

That's the plan anyway, I would also crunch on it using a partition on the HDD's.

So, Right now. Donate the Mothership, Karen and the MaDcRuNChEr.
Sell the 3 i3 2120 HP's and the 3770.
Buy another T3500 w/ XEON 5670 and possible a 3rd after the A10 Build.
Get the A10 up and running!


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2018)

Have you considered a Ryzen build of some description??  Might be faster and more efficient and a little cheaper maybe long term??  Just wondering @Arjai 



Durvelle27 said:


> Way out of my limited budget to do right now. But hopefully by Ryzen 2 I’ll upgrade.



I was lucky to find some 1700X's brand new for £150, I grabbed them


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2018)

@Arjai , this is a great deal: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gpus-old-mining-platform.247508/#post-3901355


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee That is a great deal but, for a few dollars more, I can get the T3500 w/ 6core Xeon 5670 that runs 12 logical cores of WU's. 

Plus, no GPU, no SSD or HDD's and I still need to get some of them for the A10. I know it is upgrade-able but, that's even more money. I am going to hold out on a Ryzen build. At least until I have my current projects finished and I would like to see what they come up with on the 7nm next gen. 

Someone should snap that deal up that can use it for gaming or as a NAS, like he mentioned.

Right now, I am looking to minimize boxes and maximize cores per box, except for the A10, which is being built as a Home Theatre/ Gaming box. It will also Crunch and possibly Fold, part time (if the 580 isn't too old now... )


----------



## hat (Sep 11, 2018)

Ah... remember when 9600GSO was the shit for folding?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2018)

Arjai said:


> The little LED comes on but it won't turn on and fans won't spin.


Is that an actual Intel motherboard?  I had an Intel motherboard act like that, but it was just that I was using a DVI to VGA adapter!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee It is a HP MB, piece o' crap!


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 20, 2018)

EDIT: nvm I reset my password and now its working... its always the ape in front of the monitor

Hello team TPU, I´m kinda new to the wcg projects. I have used BOINC in the past on my own and burned out a GTX670 on einstein@home 

Now I want to start contributing again and try some things with my hardware. I will not be a big cruncher, energy cost (over 0,30€ per kWh) and not working full time since being a student does not allow me to burn my workstation 24/7.
I would like to join the team here this time. Already done so in fact, but is it normal that I can´t login to WCG shortly after register? I can navigate my profile on the website, but the BOINC Manager does not accept my username and password. Yes I triple checked and have everything written down to be sure.


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2018)

@Dinnercore - Is this when you are installing Boinc and trying to log in for the first time?  

If I recall correctly, you'll just need your WCG log in credentials (same ones as you log in to here!!)  Then that should be it as it will ask you what sort of thing you'd like to crunch (WCG - World Community Grid) being somewhere near to the bottom if I recall....

If you could put some screen shots up of what difficulties your having, everyone here will try to help..  They are great at helping others here


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> I want to start contributing again and try some things with my hardware. I will not be a big cruncher, energy cost (over 0,30€ per kWh) and not working full time since being a student does not allow me to burn my workstation 24/7.


All contributions to WCG are more than welcome  Your 1950X should do great even if it's part-time. 

Post here or PM a fellow team member if you need a hand with setup or have any questions


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you @phill and @Norton ! I edited my post because I figured it out 

Already finished a 2h testrun @3.9GHz to try and bother the VRM (it was not impressed - see TMPIN2):


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2018)

There are 74 people on this list. It is a list of people that started Crunching WCG, on the same day I did. There are only 4, including me, that are still Crunching...






Might take a while to get to the top spot but, 2nd place is coming into view!!


Although @phill passed me up, with his farm of servers, I am closing in at 69th (probably sometime tomorrow). @Sasqui mentioned, some time ago, he was coming for me!! That was before I bought the T 3500. 





For the record, I bought another T 3500 and have a winning bid on another HP 8300 Ultra Slim. But this one has an i5 3470 (I think), and will be even more of a little monster. My Opti, w/ an i5 2400, is doing a 1000 more points a day than the i3 2120's. I expect the 3470 to be a little better!

Hopefully I can win the bids. I will know at @ 9:30 am CST.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Thank you @phill and @Norton ! I edited my post because I figured it out
> 
> Already finished a 2h testrun @3.9GHz to try and bother the VRM (it was not impressed - see TMPIN2):
> View attachment 107289



Very nice work there @Dinnercore   Please feel free to share if you'd like what the 1950X is pulling for wattage and such like, I'd definitely be interested to find out   I look very much forward to seeing you in the leaderboard! 



Arjai said:


> There are 74 people on this list. It is a list of people that started Crunching WCG, on the same day I did. There are only 4, including me, that are still Crunching...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've noticed the same thing @Arjai that there's only 65 to 70 people crunching out of our entire team of 560+?  Rather sad in some ways but if there's a way of getting a few older users or newer users crunching away, it would be awesome   We'd be on the heels of those people over at XtremeSystems 

Unfortunately the solar doesn't work at night otherwise I'd have the rigs on 24/7!   

Please report back @Arjai about the power usage on your rigs and if you'd like to share with us in the thread here it would be amazing   I try to leave things on for 2 days straight when I do do a power test or points test just so I hopefully get a fairly decent average..  That said, sometimes the luck of the draw with what points you can muster... 
I'm very much excited to be looking to get the two Ryzen 1700X's up and running, I'm hoping that @Norton @thebluebumblebee and @blindfitter can help me there as well as anyone else can who might have a Ryzen   I'd like to get them crunching as well...   I do wonder if I could get the motherboards and coolers for Christmas, but I'm not so sure if that would be possible or a pie dream...  We will see 

Thanks to everyone who is supporting our team, it's such an awesome community   I love it here


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 21, 2018)

phill said:


> Very nice work there @Dinnercore  Please feel free to share if you'd like what the 1950X is pulling for wattage and such like, I'd definitely be interested to find out



Thank you! Well average measurement will take some time and I´m in the early stages of setting things up. I currently use the quick CPU-Z bench to estimate performance changes by clockspeed, then I monitor temps and power draw as measured by the die. This is faster to setup then crunch for some days straight and look at the point values.
My whole system will pull more power then needed, since the 20+ fans and 2 pumps for 2 water loops need juice too. In the end that might be a bit negated since the efficiency sweetspot of my PSU is between 300W and 400W, and CPU propably works better at 200W or lower. It also is more coolable at that point, tho my cooling system has 2x 420 rads in push pull dedicated to the CPU so I´m more bound by thermal transfer rate. Water temp stabilized at 3°C above ambient on the first test.

I also try to find the usage-% that allows me to still use the system for other tasks, right now I´m at 75% CPU time for 90% of threads and this allows me to continue playing games and watching netflix. I love the 1950x.

I can give you the following data right now:
1st test @ 3,9 GHz, 1.325 Vcore and medium LLC, 400kHz VRM switching freq. 60% CPU-time in BOINC = 186 W average draw CPU only. 9560 points CPU-Z, 65°C peak temp.

2nd test @ 3,725 GHz, 1.300 Vcore and medium LLC, 450kHz VRM switching freq. 75% CPU-time in BOINC = 200 W average draw CPU only. 9200 points CPU-Z, 56°C peak temp.

So between the two tests I lost ~5% compute performance, more then made up for it with 15% more compute cycles, increased power draw by 14W (7%) and dropped peak temps by nearly 10°C.
Next steps I will try to lower the Vcore further and ease off the LLC (needed that to stabilize the 3.9GHz on 1.325V, which was a decent result looking at the tomshardware-reviewsample with 1.35V for the same freq.).


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, I am the new owner of, another HP 8300 Ultra slim. Except this time, it is an i5 3rd gen. I am thinking it will be a 3450, that is the common CPU for HP's little monsters. Got it for under a hundred w/ keyboard and mouse.

If I remember correctly, this will be only the second EBAY auction I have won. The other was the 3770, that I have no home for, now. 

Looks like Sunday, I will be shutting down for a spell. I need to re-arrange my farm rack. It is becoming a mess, with all the recent additions, and 2 more on the way! I have a plan, I have some WiFi dongles on the way and I have been eyeing some non PoE switch's.  I need a cheap 10 output setup and I will be set. Meanwhile, the WiFi dongles will do the job and make the rearrangement a little simpler.

/rant



EDIT: After I rearrange the rack, I will use my new Kill-A-Watt to check things out. I have the K-A-W but, I am waiting on some 1 foot cords to show up. I find them uber useful with the Kill-A-Watt. So, when I get those I will start my data runs on power use. @phill

Edit ver.2: Oh, I am expecting the 2 new boxes to put out a minimum of 10 grand daily. The T3500 avg's North of 7 thou and the i5 2400 is just up above 4 thou. The new 22nm i5 should be better and the 2nd T3500 should not be any different. 
Except, I am getting an MSI R7 240, on Monday, for the new T3500. I found one for a little less than the MSI GT 710 I have in the 1st one. I will also be getting those power cords, I mentioned, Monday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2018)

Arjai said:


> The other was the 3770, that I have no home for, now.


You *should* be able to swap it for the 3470. Same wattage and generation: https://ark.intel.com/compare/65719,68316


----------



## Arjai (Sep 22, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You *should* be able to swap it for the 3470. Same wattage and generation: https://ark.intel.com/compare/65719,68316


You could be correct!! I looked at the HP site found a PDF that lists the 3470 and the 3770"s". But, since the 3470 and the 3770 are both 77W CPU's, I think it was just HP used the s's and not the full speed chip, because they could, not because they wouldn't work. I will DEFINITELY, tear into it, when I get it. If that works, AWESOME SAUCE!! If it don't, I still have a decent i5 working for me. Win-Win, in my book! Thanks for the info, I have been soooo tired I probably would not have even thought to check that out!! Thanks @thebluebumblebee



EDIT: I found out today, at work, I will be working Sunday and will have Wednesday off, instead. All because of some meetings my boss needs to attend, on Tuesday. I know, it doesn't make immediate sense but, it does in the convoluted work place I enjoy. 

So, my Sunday plan, to re-arrange my shelves holding my Farm, is now moved to Wed. Unless I decide to come straight home from work and dig in...I may as well wait until Wednesday, since my GPU doesn't arrive until Monday...I can assemble the new T3500, 3 channel memory and the new gpu, by Wed. and then have everything set up at once. The new 8300, will have a place with the others. They will be stacked on the top shelf, with the monitor they all share. 

I may pickup another cheap monitor for them, at some point. There's a pawn shop down the street that always has some discounted monitor's (I saw a Dell 24" 1080p there for $30! About a month, or two, ago!).


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2018)

@Arjai - Can we get some pictures when your done ??


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 22, 2018)

Arjai said:


> I may pickup another cheap monitor for them, at some point.



For cheap monitors, if you want to go really cheap you can find 4:3 LCD monitors basically thrown away in the dumpster nowadays. I got one from ebay actually for free, they gifted me 10€ coupon with no min. order limit, so I took that and bought some monitors that were up for instant buy at 2-3€. Yes those are power hungry, but if it´s for crunchers they don´t have to be on very often.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 22, 2018)

Haven't been keeping up on the forums much lately, so I'm wondering if there has been any talk about an upcoming fall challenge?


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Haven't been keeping up on the forums much lately, so I'm wondering if there has been any talk about an upcoming fall challenge?


Not yet, but will likely take a look at the second half of October and then the WCG Birthday challenge in November


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 22, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> I can give you the following data right now:
> 1st test @ 3,9 GHz, 1.325 Vcore and medium LLC, 400kHz VRM switching freq. 60% CPU-time in BOINC = 186 W average draw CPU only. 9560 points CPU-Z, 65°C peak temp.
> 
> 2nd test @ 3,725 GHz, 1.300 Vcore and medium LLC, 450kHz VRM switching freq. 75% CPU-time in BOINC = 200 W average draw CPU only. 9200 points CPU-Z, 56°C peak temp.



I´ve got my settings for the first long term testrun now.

Made a 3rd test with level 3 LLC instead of level 5, lowering the temp by 2°C to 54°C.

And final settings are:
1950X @ 3.725 GHz, 1.26875 Vcore, low LLC (level 3), 450kHz VRM freq. increased to 80% CPU-time = 193 W power draw (average over time and CPU only), and I opened my windows to lower ambient temps. Peak-temperature is now 47°C (that is cooler then my 1800x under a 280mm aio).

I will try and get a power meter for measurement of the full system @ load.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 22, 2018)

Norton said:


> Not yet, but will likely take a look at the second half of October and then the WCG Birthday challenge in November



That would work perfect cap'n


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2018)

Colder weather seems to have secured a decent hold over my area. In response to this, my i5-2400 is now running BOINC. The Athlon II x4 will likely soon join, but I gotta reinstall Windows on that computer first... it hasn't even been able to successfully do Windows Update for a while due to crappy partitioning and low disk space.


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Thank you! Well average measurement will take some time and I´m in the early stages of setting things up. I currently use the quick CPU-Z bench to estimate performance changes by clockspeed, then I monitor temps and power draw as measured by the die. This is faster to setup then crunch for some days straight and look at the point values.
> My whole system will pull more power then needed, since the 20+ fans and 2 pumps for 2 water loops need juice too. In the end that might be a bit negated since the efficiency sweetspot of my PSU is between 300W and 400W, and CPU propably works better at 200W or lower. It also is more coolable at that point, tho my cooling system has 2x 420 rads in push pull dedicated to the CPU so I´m more bound by thermal transfer rate. Water temp stabilized at 3°C above ambient on the first test.
> 
> I also try to find the usage-% that allows me to still use the system for other tasks, right now I´m at 75% CPU time for 90% of threads and this allows me to continue playing games and watching netflix. I love the 1950x.
> ...





Dinnercore said:


> I´ve got my settings for the first long term testrun now.
> 
> Made a 3rd test with level 3 LLC instead of level 5, lowering the temp by 2°C to 54°C.
> 
> ...



I find with crunching @Dinnercore much like mining, it's not the point to have everything running flat out as possible but to have something ticking over is so much better not just for your pocket but for the hardware as well   I do not believe that there's any reason to have it screaming away to try and grab those extra few points each day to have it dying a few months or so later..  That to me is just daft!
That said, most of my crunchers if not all but one runs at stock speeds, simply because the power requirements for some of the hardware I use is through the roof, so I don't believe there's any point in running it flat out and with 8 systems that could possibly run with a possibility of another 2 coming at some point, that's a big no no for my electric bill  



Arjai said:


> Well, I am the new owner of, another HP 8300 Ultra slim. Except this time, it is an i5 3rd gen. I am thinking it will be a 3450, that is the common CPU for HP's little monsters. Got it for under a hundred w/ keyboard and mouse.
> 
> If I remember correctly, this will be only the second EBAY auction I have won. The other was the 3770, that I have no home for, now.
> 
> ...



Great work @Arjai    I look forward to seeing all about it when your ready and done with the setup and project   I really do need to do some work with my gaming PC as that needs to get in a case which is sat on the floor at the moment...  Might have to go spend some money on some tubing and get it setup and sorted out!!


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi guys, been a minute. I have most of my crunchers shut down currently because I overdrafted my bank account on my last electric bill  
Servers may not have been the best choice for efficiency as they chug along on 1200 Watt psu's (x2!). I'm hoping that as the weather cools off I can fire them back up as my A/C has been running a lot with this heat we've been having here in Ohio. This week is already in the 60's-70's F so it is looking promising.  I hope to be back crunching along side you gents soon!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> Hi guys, been a minute. I have most of my crunchers shut down currently because I overdrafted my bank account on my last electric bill
> Servers may not have been the best choice for efficiency as they chug along on 1200 Watt psu's (x2!). I'm hoping that as the weather cools off I can fire them back up as my A/C has been running a lot with this heat we've been having here in Ohio. This week is already in the 60's-70's F so it is looking promising.  I hope to be back crunching along side you gents soon!



I feel your pain @Boatvan !!  The R710 I have I find if I use both PSUs it actually uses more power than just one PSU but I can understand that down to the redundancy   I do like them, but they are no very efficient when compared to the likes of Ryzen CPUs both in crunching power and wattage..  The difference is kinda scary!!

I hope it all works out soon


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2018)

Sneaking back into crunching again. Been a while. Changed my line of work and had to take a break from some of my hobbies for a while.


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 23, 2018)

phill said:


> I find with crunching @Dinnercore much like mining, it's not the point to have everything running flat out as possible [...]



True! That´s why I stepped down from 3.9GHz. But I don´t really want to drop down to a perfect sweetspot at something like 3.2GHz or lower, because I still use it while crunching. And for fps in games like CS:GO it is helpful to have some more clocks per second. And I don´t think ~1.27V and 50°C will degrade the Threadripper any time soon. Atleast I hope so, don´t want to buy another now that prices went up again by 35%.


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2018)

Here are some stats from a couple of members at XS who are running Ryzen/Zen based rigs (1950X, 1700/1700X/1800X, and even the 2990WX)

https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/125242

https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/342585

Pretty impressive ppd totals!


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2018)

hat said:


> Colder weather seems to have secured a decent hold over my area. In response to this, my i5-2400 is now running BOINC. The Athlon II x4 will likely soon join, but I gotta reinstall Windows on that computer first... it hasn't even been able to successfully do Windows Update for a while due to crappy partitioning and low disk space.


Made good on this today. Cleaned out both machines with my trusty shop-vac, and reinstalled Windows on the machine with the Athlon II x4. Due to lack of foresight when partitioning the small SSD, Windows was left without enough room to even do Windows Update...

There may be a dangerous experiment in store for that Athlon, though... I may try to delid it and run it direct die one day. It currently runs at 44c under 100% WCG load with a known good OC profile (3.5GHz) created long ago in the days of old... if I can experience a significant enough temp drop from running direct die, maybe it can take a bit of a higher clockspeed. It would be fun to see it hit that magical 4GHz mark.

I guess now I'll muck around with ePSXe a bit more. It used to work like a charm, but now it lags and stutters like crazy. Not sure what they did to it in recent updates...

-ed so the Athlon system likes to turn itself off now. Not sure why. Maybe the OC is suddenly unstable for some reason. I never had a problem before when it was just running Plex, but the system had virtually no load on it then, either...

-ed again bluescreenview shows nothing... so it's just powering off for some reason. What/where can I look for in Event Viewer? Of course, suspecting faulty power supply at this point, since unstable OC doesn't usually cause the system to just shut off...

-ed again, again... seems the system just shut down, again. Gonna try running it without BOINC for now and see if it stays up for a while.

Unless it's fucking going to sleep/hibernating. D'oh!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2018)

Norton said:


> Here are some stats from a couple of members at XS who are running Ryzen/Zen based rigs (1950X, 1700/1700X/1800X, and even the 2990WX)
> 
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/125242
> 
> ...



The one thing I ask myself is, would the price of a 2990WX or any high core CPU be out done by lower core CPUs and more of them?  A little like Mining in a way since if you have a system with 8 cards and they all stop, you're loosing out on 8 cards mining, but if you have a system of 4 or 6 and multiple systems, would that actually be more efficient for you to run?

I'm curious with running a few Ryzen 1700/2700 for example and one 2990WX CPU, I wonder if the cost to buy and keep it running, would it be out weighed by having two or three 1700/2700 systems?  Would it perform as well, would it use as much electric and so on...  

Penny for anyone's thoughts??


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2018)

Output wise, a 1700,2700 looks to be almost exactly half of the 16core TR. Power wise, I suppose would be close unless overclocking one or the other. I am not sure TR's are all that great at Crunching...someone here bought one and sold it, due to being underwhelmed by the crunching. So, I would guess, that the 8 core Ryzens would do better in the long run. A 1950x is a 180W chip. 1700 65W 1700x 95W 2700&2700x are both 95W.

I think 2 2700 would more than double the 1950x at the same Wattage, simply due to core speeds. Granted not by much of a margin but over time I am sure the separation would be significant.

Speculation on my part, but that is how I see the printed numbers.


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks like the Athlon II x4 system was indeed just going to sleep on me. Whoops... silly oversight, but it's not as bad as some sudden hardware fault at least.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 24, 2018)

phill said:


> Penny for anyone's thoughts??


I'd better get a penny!

From @Norton 's links above, it appears that the 2990WX scales perfectly.  Although we don't know what the setup is that is being used, averaging 100K is 4 times what I'm getting with my 1700, running only OET.  The other 2990WX listed is at ~75K, which is what I think you'd get if you allowed all projects.  The 250 watt TDP sounds huge until you realize its less than 4 x 65 watts of a 1700/2700, and it's running closer to the speeds of the 2700X.  Guru3D showed the power usage of a 2700X system at 200 watts while the 2990WX was at ~365 watts running CineBench.  So it looks like the 2700X builds would actually use more electricity, or ~800 watts for 4 of them.

On with the builds:

I'm not accounting for GPU's for either of these builds.

PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/tQFkbX
Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/tQFkbX/by_merchant/

CPU: AMD - *Threadripper 2990WX* 3GHz 32-Core Processor  ($1748.98 @ SuperBiiz) 
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master ML360 RGB TR4 Edition  ($199.99 @ Newegg) (had to manually insert that)
Motherboard: ASRock - X399 Taichi ATX TR4 Motherboard  ($293.98 @ Newegg) 
Memory: Corsair - Vengeance LPX 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($93.99 @ Amazon) 
Memory: Corsair - Vengeance LPX 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($93.99 @ Amazon) 
Storage: Kingston - A400 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($24.99 @ Amazon) 
Case: Fractal Design - Meshify C ATX Mid Tower Case  ($90.98 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($69.88 @ OutletPC) 
Total: *$2568.78*
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2018-09-24 13:00 EDT-0400

PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/3j8ByX
Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/3j8ByX/by_merchant/

CPU: AMD - *Ryzen 7 2700X* 3.7GHz 8-Core Processor  ($318.89 @ OutletPC) 
CPU Cooler: Scythe - FUMA Rev.B 79.0 CFM CPU Cooler  ($47.00) 
Motherboard: ASRock - X370 KILLER SLI/ac ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($79.99 @ Newegg) 
Memory: Corsair - Vengeance LPX 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($93.99 @ Amazon) 
Storage: Kingston - A400 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($24.99 @ Amazon) 
Case: Fractal Design - Meshify C ATX Mid Tower Case  ($90.98 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($69.88 @ OutletPC) 
Total: *$725.72 (4 needed or $2902.88)*
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2018-09-24 13:10 EDT-0400

TL;DR: The 2990WX would cost less and use substantially less electricity!  4 x 2700X systems would cost $334 more and would use better than twice the electricity!



Arjai said:


> I am not sure TR's are all that great at Crunching...someone here bought one and sold it, due to being underwhelmed by the crunching.


That was an EPYC 7401P 24-Core *2.0 GHz (3.0 GHz Turbo)* based *server* system.


Arjai said:


> 2700&2700x are both 95W.


Actually, the 2700 uses 65 watts while the 2700X uses 105 watts.



hat said:


> Looks like the Athlon II x4 system was indeed just going to sleep on me. Whoops... silly oversight, but it's not as bad as some sudden hardware fault at least.


Just another reason to use Linux.


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2018)

Why, Linux doesn't go to sleep? 

I could probably get away with Linux on this system if I wanted to... but I don't really want to mess with it.


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2018)

hat said:


> Why, Linux doesn't go to sleep?
> 
> I could probably get away with Linux on this system if I wanted to... *but I don't really want to mess with it*.


Takes about 15 minutes to load up a hard drive with Linux and put it to work crunching 

Even nicer is that once that drive is loaded up you can move it to another rig without changing anything


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'd better get a penny!
> 
> From @Norton 's links above, it appears that the 2990WX scales perfectly.  Although we don't know what the setup is that is being used, averaging 100K is 4 times what I'm getting with my 1700, running only OET.  The other 2990WX listed is at ~75K, which is what I think you'd get if you allowed all projects.  The 250 watt TDP sounds huge until you realize its less than 4 x 65 watts of a 1700/2700, and it's running closer to the speeds of the 2700X.  Guru3D showed the power usage of a 2700X system at 200 watts while the 2990WX was at ~365 watts running CineBench.  So it looks like the 2700X builds would actually use more electricity, or ~800 watts for 4 of them.
> 
> ...


OK but, I was talking about 2 2700's vs 1 1950x...


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> OK but, I was talking about 2 2700's vs 1 1950x...


I would imagine the 2 x 2700's would be more efficient than a single 1950X as the former are 65w TDP and the latter 180w TDP CPUs


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies to that guys, much appreciated   Very many thanks to @thebluebumblebee for his time with the spec lists, planned upgrades by any chance?? 

So would everyone agree to a point that a single 1950X would be a better cruncher than multiple smaller rigs with 1700/2700 etc CPUs in?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 25, 2018)

phill said:


> planned upgrades by any chance??


I can neither confirm nor deny.... Unless I find a winning lottery ticket on the ground, there's no plan or idea of getting a TR system.  Now my local CL has had some crazy deals, so I'm glad that I looked into this so that if something presents its self, that I could make an informed decision.


Caring1 said:


> I would imagine the 2 x 2700's would be more efficient than a single 1950X as the former are 65w TDP and the latter 180w TDP CPUs





phill said:


> So would everyone agree to a point that a single 1950X would be a better cruncher than multiple smaller rigs with 1700/2700 etc CPUs in?


I think it would be too close to call: Actually, I've changed my mind.  The 1950X/2950X would be more expensive (largely due to the cost of the motherboard) than a couple of 2700/2700X and would use about the same electricity, therefore, I give my nod to a pair of Ryzen's instead of a TR at the 16 core level. 24 and (especially) 32 cores is where TR makes more sense.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here's an interesting comparison between two older Xeons, and the 1950X.
https://www.rootusers.com/2x-intel-xeon-e5-2670-vs-amd-1950x-threadripper-cpu-benchmark/

I still believe two 2700 non X would be more efficient.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_7_2700/17.html


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 25, 2018)

Assuming that crunching=CineBench power draw, then 2 2700 systems would pull about 300 watts (my 1700 pulls 130 watts from the wall, Gold rated PSU) while the 2950WX is only pulling about 260 watts.  The 40 watts difference would take a really long time to pay the difference in the additional cost for the TR.  This is from Guru3D


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2018)

So @thebluebumblebee , what system would you choose??  A TR or say dual Ryzen setup??  I just thought it seemed an interesting idea or point simply because the more cores we have in one rig, the more potential points it would make, but it might not be the smartest choice to do, price wise...  That said, if I have many more cases in my PC room, I'll be able to build a house or at least a fort!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 25, 2018)

TR


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> TR



Is that going to be a 1950X or a 2990WX or something in between??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 25, 2018)

The 3995WXXX


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2018)

Waiting for the newest release, I bet it will be something special


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 26, 2018)

> The 1950X/2950X would be more expensive (largely due to the cost of the motherboard) than a couple of 2700/2700X


Wait you just say TR costs more then 2x 2700, which is true but you have to factor in that for 2x 2700x you will need 2x machines. Motherboard, cooler, psu and storage, at the bare minimum. (and these components will draw additional power too) This will not add up to the high price of a TR system, BUT it makes this an even closer race then it already is.

As an example, my TR was 650€, my 1800x 350€. That alone makes just the CPU vs CPU cheaper too, but depends on daily prices ofc. At the moment Threadripper went up again, and Zen first gen dropped very low.

And remember, never calculate with the given TDP, I can make my 1950x pull from 120-300W at max load, depending on how I set it up. And the performance does not drop as much as power draw when undervolting and downclocking to something like 3.2GHz.
Same goes to the 65W on a 2700. I think actually the Threadripper 1950x could be a bit worse then 2x 1700 e.g. for efficiency, because of wasted energy by pushing data around the larger infinity fabric more often. As seen in idle consumption the TR are far more then 2x their 8c/16t R7 counterparts. And the 180W TDP is a bit of an understatement, since if you run this stock it will never clock all cores to the advertised speed. It throttles due to powerlimit, if you don´t OC and just run it stock with removed powerlimit, it goes up to 220W and scores higher in cb without touching the clocks.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2018)

I have got the T3500-2 up and running!! Just switched the device profile, so it wlll run the same jobs as my other Linux boxes. Tommorow, I will get the i5 3rd gen HP8300 UltraSlim, I bought on E-Bay. I am going to try and install my 3770 into it. But not sure when I will get to it, maybe Friday night. 

Meanwhile, I have the 7850 GPU in the T3500-2 and I am going to download Phoronix and do some testing. The R7 240 will be used for when I get the third T3500, Probably in a Month, or so. If the GPU testing does OK, I might download Steam and see how it does on some games... 

Sunday, I will be trying to get my A10, w/ a 580, up and posting. Not sure but, gonna start with the memory stick removal. In the hopes it is just one that died.

Then I am going to need a W10 key...anybody here got one cheap?



This is my current setup, after spending a lot of time on it. I still have to decide where the i5 Opti is going. I think it will be put on the bottom shelf, on the right. That will leave room for the 3rd T3500 and leave the middle shelf for a work station, of sorts.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Then I am going to need a W10 key...anybody here got one cheap?


Hopefully someone has one at an even better price, ahem, but if not: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/62321/windows-10-pro-oem-cd-key-global-12-32/index.html


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2018)

@Arjai very nice sir!!   We have those at work we are throwing out   Sadly it's a bit far to send to you  

If you trust it there's probably keys on Ebay...  How good or bad these are I'm unsure tho


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hopefully someone has one at an even better price, ahem, but if not: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/62321/windows-10-pro-oem-cd-key-global-12-32/index.html



Tweaktown won't let me get past they're popup saying I need to whitlist them or pay .50 for two weeks ad free.

I enabled it but I think SlimJet is blocking it...

Opened fine in FireFox. 

So it says this,"Windows 10 Pro OEM CD-KEY Global".  I know it will probably work but, OEM CD-KEY and Global. What do those terms mean to me? Global should mean it will work anywhere on the planet. OEM CD-KEY, means this is a copy of an unused CD Key? 

Does it mean I have to spend time on the phone with Microshit, oops 'soft'? I hate having to call them...such a waste of time. If Steam would just get the game makers to comply with, arguably, the most used OS, Linux, I wouldn't need to jump through so many stupid hoops. But I digress, no surprise there, eh?

Anywho, it would be great if I could get a WIN10 key, from some fine TPU'er. I will post in the software section, also.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-windows-10-pro-key.245431/page-2#post-3863289


> Windows 10 doesn't need to be as expensive, with SCDKey offering Windows 10 Pro OEM CD-KEY GLOBAL for just $14 before our exclusive 12% off dropping the price to just $12.32 after using discount code: software12%.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-windows-10-pro-key.245431/page-2#post-3863289


OK, Bookmarked. When I get the A10 running, I will get this. They don't send you a key, they attach it to one's M$ account. So, yea, don't think I have one of those. I don't ever remember having to use a M$ account....Well, there's BING, I suppose. Is that the same account? Is BING gonna hold my key? LOL

"Ba ba ba Bing"


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 27, 2018)

I´ve plugged my TR-build into a power-meter... I expected something around 180W - 200W idle and maybe 450W -500W at crunching load.

Well I was off by quite a bit:






685W and this is only CPU-load. If I fire up the Vega64, which I´ve seen above 300W too... And it´s without the pumps which run on a different plug, each rated for another 10W. 
Not sure how much I can trust this cheap power meter, but it can´t be that far off. 
The 1950x is still at 1.26875 Vcore


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee - maybe with @Dinnercore s picture there, we can say that it might be cheaper to buy the two Ryzen 1700/2700 etc, but to run it definitely the 1700/2700 will save you a few quid on electric!!  

Wow that is a lot of power but it is overclocked am I right @Dinnercore ??  Have you tried a stock speed crunching test for it??


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 27, 2018)

phill said:


> @thebluebumblebee - maybe with @Dinnercore s picture there, we can say that it might be cheaper to buy the two Ryzen 1700/2700 etc, but to run it definitely the 1700/2700 will save you a few quid on electric!!
> 
> Wow that is a lot of power but it is overclocked am I right @Dinnercore ??  Have you tried a stock speed crunching test for it??



It is overclocked, but not much. I pulled it down already from 3.9GHz @ 1.325V down to 3.725 GHz @ ~1.27V in that picture. Currently I have it one step less with 3.675GHz @ 1.25V, which only dropped about 15W. I will try to get further down, still did not encounter instability yet, it may be ok to go for 1.225V.

EDIT: I never intended this system to be power efficient, it is after all an 'enthusiast' build with dual loop watercooling. BUT I learned something already from fooling around.

One thing I see is, what on earth does the power draw in HWMonitor read? It never makes sense compared to what I measure.
Another big point to mention is, that rated TDP != power draw. It is more like 2x TDP = ~power consumption. The CPU itself may take 180W, or more like loose 180W as heat, but before that those 180W are drawn from VRM which has quite some loss to it, and then this number (lets guess it is 80% efficient) of 216W is demanded from the PSU which has another loss of 5-10% depending on the rating. In the end the 180W CPU will draw more like 235W from the wall.
In my case it must be far worse efficiency wise, at idle I measure 240W and CPU 100% load it´s 640W now. That is 400W just by putting load on the CPU, and at this point I´m kind of starting to question my tools of measurement. Sure there are 16 cores that want to eat and feed an extra thread. But HWMonitor reads from the mainboard in idle 60W on the CPU and under load it´s currently 188W. That is 128W increase under load which translates to 400W (!) more power draw from the wall? Excuse me I got a titanium PSU. At these loads and 240V input it should reach 94-95% efficiency. Feeding 400W and actually delivering just 128W = 32% efficiency.
Either I miss some key knowledge about power figures around PCs or there is a big error somewhere in all of this. Just for fun I ran Heaven benchmark with my Vega (not even on LC settings, just stock air voltage and clocks) and got 910W power draw total. With CPU sitting at 20-30% usage.
Dropped down to 1.225 Vcore btw:

load




idle




The third key note I found out was, I really don´t need any core speed on this machine.



  The bottom two results are stock settings, with boosting up to 4.X GHz but heavy powerlimit. The 3.68GHz is my current result on 1.225 Vcore and 10. = 1.25 Vcore and 9. = 1.28 Vcore.

I will now continue to drop voltage until I crash, then I will go down with clocks and see how it behaves around 3 GHz.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2018)

I can't believe that.  Please understand that what I posted above is for total system power with a GTX 1080. https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_threadripper_2950x_review,8.html


phill said:


> @thebluebumblebee - maybe with @Dinnercore s picture there, we can say that it might be cheaper to buy the two Ryzen 1700/2700 etc, but to run it definitely the 1700/2700 will save you a few quid on electric!!


@Dinnercore , you have introduced a wild card, OC'ing, into this discussion.  All of the numbers that I have quoted are based on stock settings (I know, who's going to have a TR at stock) and my personal experience. My 1700 running stock clocks is pulling 130 watts with a GTX 460.  Guru3D's results for the 2700 appears to be 150 watts, which I see as totally believable. They show a ~110 watt jump for the 2950X and an additional ~100 watt jump for the 2990WX at stock clocks.  I also don't think it's fair to compare the non X 2700 with the TR's.  Would be interesting to see AMD come out with some energy efficient TR's.


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2018)

Please keep the results coming @Dinnercore   Be interesting to see what you find out   I'm loopy when it comes to testing as I test at complete stock and then most step ups just so I can see the differences and make sure that I'm not messing it up


----------



## Arjai (Sep 28, 2018)

I just installed Mint 18.3 KDE on the OptiCon 390, w/ the i5 2400. I am hoping it will be better.

Friday morniing edit:

I think I bricked the 7850 last night, running Ugine Valley to test it.





The front diagnostic lights are stuck at this point. Will not post and will not boot from USB. So, hopefully, it is just the 7850 that has taken a nap, it has served me well. It was primarily a Folder for about a year+ and an occasional light gamer. I bought it used, from someone here, that folded with it before me. It apparently had about five minutes of Ugine Valley left in it. 

Oh well, I will switch it out with the new R7 240 and leave it at that. I was going to try and do some gaming on the T3500-2 but, I guess not. 

I will have that back crunching Saturday evening. Tonight, I am going to put my 3770 into the newly acquired i5 HP 8300 US. I am going to pick it up from the rental office in a few minutes. Hopefully, By this time tomorrow it will be crunching away. Then I will turn my sights to the T3500-2 and then, Sunday, figure out the A10 system.

That's the plan, wish me luck. (I need it!)



Edit2 Friday Morning:

Dammit!! FedEx delivered my computer somewhere else!! Someone, named MJEFF signed for it yesterday at 1:40 pm. No one here has that name. So, Rico, in the office, is going to have the FedEx guy call me. Sometime around 2, today. Sucks, though, unless I can persuade him to bring it to work, I will have to wait until Monday, delaying it until later in the week...


----------



## Arjai (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, no phone call. No idea where it went, and no idea if I will ever see the damn thing!! I will call FedEx in the morning and bitch their ears off, guaranteed!

The Postal service has yet to not deliver to me, UPS even does a nice job of that. I THOUGHT FedEx was decent, also. But I have had some issues with them that are now coming to mind as maybe there is a pattern here of poor training, or possibly FedEx has become the WalMart of delivery services (i.e. low pay, low morale). 

Anywho, That completely effed up my plans. So, may as well dig into the T3500-2 and get her up and running. I will update my findings in a bit...

I got the T3500-2 up and running w/ the R7 240. Plus, I put the 80mm bequiet fan on the back of the heatsink, pulling. I found a 5 pin to 4 pin cable on E-Bay and bought it. Used it on this one since I saw it had a fan header, unused. This T3500, is a little different, inside, from the first one. So, I may download Wine and see about upping the clocks!!


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 29, 2018)

Arjai said:


> The Postal service has yet to not deliver to me, UPS even does a nice job of that. I THOUGHT FedEx was decent, also. But I have had some issues with them that are now coming to mind as maybe there is a pattern here of poor training, or possibly FedEx has become the WalMart of delivery services (i.e. low pay, low morale).



Heh I can tell you a story about FedEx here in Germany... Had something ordered from US and shipped to me through customs via FedEx. They are supposed to take care of everything and hand over the fee to me, that´s the service I paid for atleast. 
So far so good, it landed at the airport, passed customs and was in delivery. Then I get the note it has been delivered and guess what? Not to me. I did get the invoice for costums tho. 
The signature of the one that received it only said: 'Company'
I had no idea where it was, called FedEx and they told me they couldn´t figure out either since it was marked to have been delivered at my address. Two days later I get a call from a company in a town some km away from my place, that FedEx dropped every package in the van at their door and left. So now they had to go through the names on there and phone up the people. Atleast they were nice about it and I could just drive there and get it. But f*** FedEx man. I can not always avoid them with sellers from US, but I try my best to go for UPS when I can. They deliver and do customs, only the driver is very grumpy and openly hates his underpaid and tough job, but he does his work nonetheless.


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2018)

Signed us up for a couple of challenges. 

Details later today but you can check out the team pages on the WCG site if you want a sneak peek


----------



## Arjai (Sep 29, 2018)

I got both T3500's up and running. The Opticon-390 is up and running on KDE 18.3, and won't connect via TV with my laptop, but it will connect via TV on any of the farm machines...?

The i3's are crunching away, no problems.

And the i5 box that FedEx effed up is still AWOL.

Gotta get ready for work then call those effen-hiemer's  and find my computer!!

Dude, Where's my Computer? 


EDIT: Another thing, I found out I know nothing about Wine. For some reason I thought it just opened up a window, like a mini VM and you could just run anything in it. don't know why I thought that but,it is not the case. Looks like it will be a bit before I can learn it and then lock the Xeon's at max clock.

I find it weird that it is so difficult to adjust clocks in Linux. Being that it is a very popular OS, I thought there would be an app developed by now. Or, if there is, I can't find it!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm getting MASSIVE PPD from OET on Linux on my 2600K's.  My OC'd 4.4 GHz 2600K did 16,848 points yesterday with the stock 2600K got 13,545!


How did you OC in Linux? Is it a simple Bios setting?
I have been wanting to lock my xeons at max boost but, aside from possibly using Wine, and trying to learn it, what did you do? I have yet to find anything here about Linux OC-ing...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2018)

P67 motherboard.  There's no in OS OC'ing with that.  I just bumped the max clock to 44 for all cores.


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...werup-fall-warmup-crunching-challenge.248073/


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2018)

What are the requirements for the badge these days? I've been back at it for a little while now, yet no badge.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2018)

I found the pakage w/ my i5 computer!! Turns out my EBay address was from the Mission! It has been over 3 years since I lived there, or apparently used EBay! So, if all works as planned, new plan, I will try to retrieve it tonight after work. Then contact the seller to let him know.

If that doesn't work out, I asked him to contact FedEx and have it sent here. So, I eventually WILL get the computer. Good News!



@thebluebumblebee I went into my Bios on the T3500's and switched ON Intel Speed Step. I am hoping that will boost the clocks some. I have no way of telling though, except seeing if my number's creep up a little. lshw command just displays the stock core clock.

?


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

@Arjai I think you'll have more crunchers than I will soon!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2018)

My ppd will be bouncing around for a while as I start moving some systems around for the upcoming crunching season.

Expect to see a solid 100k+ coming from me after completion


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2018)

Well, my apartment is quite toasty, now. I also think my Wifi router may be overheating, because I am now dropping signal quite a bit. So, I just ordered a USB fan to attach to the rack, underneath it. The bottom of it is all perforated and that is were I am going to place it, to start.

Hopefully that will cure my router issues.


Tomorrow, or the next day, I am also going to buy a small silent oscillating fan, Rowenta, to blow from the window towards the rack. The air in this building is dead and my A/C unit is trash. I am going to have them fix it correctly, next year...It barely held 72 degrees!! I am gone so much it didn't really matter but, I want it to function properly, it just runs 24/7 blowing 70 degree air around...

Anyway, the new fan should make it nice in here for me and the Farm!!

OK, got the box. Just installed the 3770 and I am going to take the heatsink to work, and blow it out. Tonight I will put it all together and hopefully have it running and crunching!! 

Also, it is not an UltraSlim, like I thought. It is an 8300 that had a 3570 i5 and is a SFF, so, little larger than my UltraSlims. No worries, it'll work.

Anybody need an i5 3570?


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2018)

Super combo FS here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-980x-3x2gb-ddr3-2250-phanteks-cooler.248182/

TPU cruncher/folder discount is active


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2018)

Norton said:


> My ppd will be bouncing around for a while as I start moving some systems around for the upcoming crunching season.
> 
> Expect to see a solid 100k+ coming from me after completion



That's what I'd call a massive commitment from you @Norton , respect and hats off to you   Dedication at its best!!  



Arjai said:


> Well, my apartment is quite toasty, now. I also think my Wifi router may be overheating, because I am now dropping signal quite a bit. So, I just ordered a USB fan to attach to the rack, underneath it. The bottom of it is all perforated and that is were I am going to place it, to start.
> 
> Hopefully that will cure my router issues.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're getting everything sorted @Arjai   I am very impressed with all the crunchers and the throughput!!  You'll soon be overtaking me I'm sure  



Norton said:


> Super combo FS here:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-980x-3x2gb-ddr3-2250-phanteks-cooler.248182/
> 
> TPU cruncher/folder discount is active



@Norton please don't post porn, it's not fair and I've already bought more hardware that I shouldn't have    I can't wait to see an update of what your up to with your crunchers


----------



## Arjai (Oct 4, 2018)

I have got the HP3770 running WCG just now. Not sure how many points it will get but, it will help.


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2018)

I found that my 2600k was idle for the day yesterday so that was a shame!! About 7.5k lost but meh   Ran it overnight to help bump up my scores a little, probably not enough to catch you up for tomorrow Arjai   Maybe today will be a better day


----------



## Arjai (Oct 4, 2018)

So far, since midnight, the HP3770 has churned through 40 WU's in 10 1/2 hours. Not bad for the first half-ish day! On Win 10, even.

First look at Win10 on any of my machines. So far, so good. Still need to clean it up some, which means spending time in the Win 10 thread picking up pointers...that may take a while. 

Also, in about an hour, or less, I should finish 4 more on the HP3500! I am going to leave this one on Win 10 for a bit. Then, sometime this winter, I will switch it over to some Linux distro, thinking to try Manjaro, or maybe something else...we'll see. I have been using Mint on all of them, so far, with a small stint with Ubuntu a few years ago.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Anybody need an i5 3570?


Can you upgrade any of the i3's???? (here we go again?)


----------



## Nordic (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello team. How's it been?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2018)

Nordic said:


> Hello team. How's it been?


Can't complain.  You?
BTW: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...werup-fall-warmup-crunching-challenge.248073/


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

Nordic said:


> Hello team. How's it been?



Pretty good I think    I hope you've been well??


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2018)

Trying to get a little mITX system up and running with my i5-4690K chip. I have found that I don't seem to have the little antenna's that mount to the wireless card mounted to the motherboard. 
Wondering if anyone has a pair of them little puppies they wish to part with? 
Would prefer the 2.4/5 ghz antenna's


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 6, 2018)

I hope I can get crunching on my 1950X again soon, currently holding back since I´m still investigating the power issue. I got a replacement PSU that I will try next and see if anything changes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2018)

For your consideration.  Does faster RAM and dual channel matter for crunching on Ryzen?

1700 with one 8 GB stick of DDR4-2400 (OC'd 2133):






Same exact system but with 2 x 4 GB sticks of DDR4-2666:





Don't know if a 2.8% gain is actually something.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

Sometimes I see the points vary a bit but I do believe setting the ram timings would be a load better for Ryzen, as I have found out with my 5960X   I'll see if I can post up a few screenies tonight after work


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2018)

Well, I went to switch the Kill-A-Watt to T3500-2. When I rebooted, after switching the power cables around, I could not get BOINC to launch. So, rather than reload Mint, my USB stick had already been changed to boot Mint KDE ( on the OptiCon ), I decided to try Manjaro.

I am now downloading BOINC and will see how it goes.... Pamac is having trouble with the image in the repository. Gonna try a web download...hmmm.....Gonna go think, for a while....Then come back and rethink this.

Well, it did not take long to find out, via the Manjaro Forums, that BOINC is not plug and play. Perhaps, if I were a Linux Arch geek, I could fiddle around and get it. But, read through a post, with multiple Q's and A's, with links and everything. It is pretty much a no go by the OP, and he is obviously more Linux Knowledgeable than me.

So, next stop Kubuntu, which should be plug and play, on the KDE Plasma desktop enviro. It is primarily based on Ubuntu, but better on all accounts. I am downloading the .iso now. Hopefully, I can get it up and running tonight, before bed.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2018)

Scoring well @Arjai   I hope more so, you're having fun with what you're doing, after all that's more important 

Think whilst the weather is bad, my scores will drop a little so you'll be passing me a little more over the next few days I'm sure


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2018)

Price drop on my X58 combo for this weekend only:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ything-for-270-ends-10-15.248182/post-3922386
Active TPU cruncher/folder discount still available at this price (PM for details)


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2018)

So, fired up WCG again quite a while ago. I'm averaging slightly over 5500 with my i5 2400 and my Athlon II x4. Still, I don't have my WCG Cruncher badge, even though it's set up in my account preferences... I've tried looking for the requirements to see if I'm missing something, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2018)

hat said:


> Still, I don't have my WCG Cruncher badge, even though it's set up in my account preferences... I've tried looking for the requirements to see if I'm missing something, but I can't find it anywhere.


Are you using your WCG name? Looks like it should be *hat_tpu*

Note there are a couple of members having trouble with showing their badge- might have to request that @W1zzard have a look to see if there might be an issue?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2018)

Yeah, mine seems to be doing the same. Not sure why.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2018)

Norton said:


> Are you using your WCG name? Looks like it should be *hat_tpu*
> 
> Note there are a couple of members having trouble with showing their badge- might have to request that @W1zzard have a look to see if there might be an issue?



I am. Not sure what's up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2018)

???????? Has anyone tried (of those who are having problems) using their user number?  @hat , that would be 613622 for you. ??????????


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ???????? Has anyone tried (of those who are having problems) using their user number?  @hat , that would be 613622 for you. ??????????



I just tried that, no luck.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2018)

Will PM @W1zzard later today to see if he can have a look

EDIT- Will need to wait until FreeDC is back up and running first though (still down)


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 20, 2018)

Mine hasn't worked since I started back up a year ago!!


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ???????? Has anyone tried (of those who are having problems) using their user number?  @hat , that would be 613622 for you. ??????????


Didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2018)

Radical_Edward said:


> I just tried that, no luck.


Might need to wait a couple of hours to be certain- badges are tied to updates at FreeDC afaik


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2018)

... and FDC is offline right now


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

Not quite sure what's going on with free-dc again but...






It's still not working for me...  Has anyone else had any luck today at all??  Off to bed now but if in the morning it's back up, I'll update with todays stats   Hope everyone is doing well !!


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2018)

Got another Ryzen up and running for the challenge- 1600X running on Win10 Pro. 

Might have something else coming online for the next challenge, details TBA


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

Free-DC is finally up guys!  I'll get some pie and milestones updated as soon as I can when I'm home this afternoon (early finish )

I hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2018)

Here's the fun I'm having.  6700K with a CM 212! (look at the temps)





Here's what it's done the last few days (dedicated, 100%, W10 running MIP)




My 6600K, running Linux with OET)


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's the fun I'm having.  6700K with a CM 212! (look at the temps)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed you had a few systems and they where flying along!!  I'll be dropping you a PM in a bit 

Temps are very good when running stock, although I think the 6700k is a 4.2Ghz CPU at stock??  Have you got it set to auto in the bios @thebluebumblebee or is it set to 40x multi?   I need to see if I can tweak my 2600k and 6700k CPUs just to see if I can gain a few more points out of them


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm just about convinced that it's the MIP WU's.  My 6500T is also running cool.  Systems are at stock.  Ran Cinebench on it and it got an 895, about where it should be.


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

I'll see if I can make just those systems run that and give it a few days..  I've got the three running 24/7 whlist the challenge is on


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Aight, I set my crunchers for no new work and I should stop "helping" the team in ~2 days once it runs out.
I'll join in for the next challenge, as promised before, and this time with a 99% chance of two more boxen being "employed" compared to the previous challenge.

Sad I can't sustainably crunch anymore these days and can't risk using my work/uni machines anymore.
Though, I should be available for any future challenges, too, barring unforeseen circumstances.

Cheers, y'all!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for the help @Vinska   Very much appreciated as is any crunching


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2018)

I wish I had noticed it sooner but a few of my rigs haven't been working at all so my numbers have well, dropped!   Still that said, they did need a clean and my word are they dusty!!  Time to get dusting and putting back together, hopefully get them up and running again soon 

I see they have released a new version of Mint, 19 I believe...  So I'll be giving that a try 

Also Free-DC is still down this morning/afternoon, I'm wondering if I could get that hosted somewhere that might actually work more frequently than it's doing right now!


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 4, 2018)

phill said:


> Also Free-DC is still down this morning/afternoon, I'm wondering if I could get that hosted somewhere that might actually work more frequently than it's doing right now!


Goes down so much! I'm wondering if there are any alternatives we can pull stats from...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> Goes down so much! I'm wondering if there are any alternatives we can pull stats from...


https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2018)

Breaking down my 2600k rig today to get shipped off to @hat later this week.

Keep an eye out for my next cruncher to _Ryze-on _up in its place... hopefully sometime tonight


----------



## hat (Nov 4, 2018)

The suspense is real. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2018)

hat said:


> The suspense is real. Looking forward to it!


Board is out and boxed up- will be packed up and ready to ship tomorrow morning 

Started up a new Ryzen 1700X setup in Ubuntu a few hours ago- should be up to full output for the birthday challenge 

My current crunching farm updated through this month:


----------



## hat (Nov 5, 2018)

Full output? I thought they were always full output from the get to, and it just took the stats server a while to catch up with what your "average PPD" actually is...

Of course, the 2600k system will be assembled ASAP along with moving the 2400.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2018)

hat said:


> Full output? I thought they were always full output from the get to, and it just took the stats server a while to catch up with what your "average PPD" actually is...


Takes a few days to balance out valid work with work pending verification/pending validation- output is usually pretty stable after about a week.

*UPDATE- FreeDC is back up! *


----------



## hat (Nov 5, 2018)

So, in addition to upgrading the i5 2400 to a 2600k, and also continuing to run the i5 2400, there's a strong possibility I might be upgrading my Athlon II x4 to a Phenom II x6. That's 50% more cores and a little more power per core coming from that system. The way I see it, I already won a nice system thanks to our most recent WCG challenge, so this is one thing I can do to give back a little bit.

And _then_, I'm hearing talk from the guy who's getting the i5 2400 about wanting to upgrade to a full tower case. I dunno when, or if it will happen, and if it does it'll probably be a ways off... but anyway, that would mean there'd be a lonely chassis laying around that I could put either the old Q6600 in, or the Athlon II x4 that I'm currently planning on upgrading. Again, though, that's a ways off...


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Norton said:


> Board is out and boxed up- will be packed up and ready to ship tomorrow morning
> 
> Started up a new Ryzen 1700X setup in Ubuntu a few hours ago- should be up to full output for the birthday challenge
> 
> My current crunching farm updated through this month:



I think you need some more systems there @Norton   Impressive setup there sir 
With your Ryzen's Norton, do you do one particular type of work unit you do all the time with them or do you do most/all of the work units?  I'm curious as I have two 1700X's here that I'd love to get setup and running   Have you noticed any difference in performance for the Ryzen setups with the faster ram at all? 

With Free-DC back up and running I've got the details from the last few days, I'll be updating the threads tonight


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2018)

I have always preferred boinc stats layout


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2018)

phill said:


> Have you noticed any difference in performance for the Ryzen setups with the faster ram at all?


Maybe this will help?:https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/post-3919138


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe this will help?:https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/post-3919138



I remember the post @thebluebumblebee but I was wondering if @Norton had noticed much of a difference as well   I do believe that it helps but I'm not sure if it would help by much..  Will have to find out and see


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2018)

phill said:


> With your Ryzen's Norton, do you do one particular type of work unit you do all the time with them or do you do most/all of the work units?


I have my Ryzen rigs setup to run OZ, SCC, and OET since they seemed to run those jobs best when I set them up- ymmv though


phill said:


> Have you noticed any difference in performance for the Ryzen setups with the faster ram at all?


I've got ram running between 2400 and 3200 and not really seeing any significant ppd differences. With that said, I don't monitor the rigs too closely once I set them up so there might be some benefit but likely a small one


----------



## hat (Nov 5, 2018)

Memory has never been very important for WCG. I recall a post about setting up cheap crunchers that went so far as to recommend using only one stick of RAM, meaning single channel. That's crap performance in a lot of things, but not WCG... Though I wonder if it might finally make a difference these days where running 16 projects at once isn't uncommon... But then RAM today, even in single channel, is also much faster than it was when that post was written.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Norton said:


> I have my Ryzen rigs setup to run OZ, SCC, and OET since they seemed to run those jobs best when I set them up- ymmv though
> 
> I've got ram running between 2400 and 3200 and not really seeing any significant ppd differences. With that said, I don't monitor the rigs too closely once I set them up so there might be some benefit but likely a small one



You run most of your crunchers with just Linux don't you @Norton ??   I noticed there was a big difference between Linux and Window's from your sheet, about half the performance..  That's a massive difference!

I'm really hoping to be grabbing a few servers from work but I've kept being promised things and nothing is happening..  It's getting a little boring and frustrating since nothing seems to be materialising, I feel it's such a waste with it just being sat there...


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2018)

phill said:


> You run most of your crunchers with just Linux don't you @Norton ??  I noticed there was a big difference between Linux and Window's from your sheet, about half the performance.. That's a massive difference!


Yessir- BIG difference with Linux... double the output at a minimum compared to Windows!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Also makes me think that my daughter and girl friend should start running linux to help with the daily numbers


----------



## hat (Nov 6, 2018)

This is a good week. In addition to the 2600k combo coming my way, I've also finally got my car fixed. Had to replace pads, rotors and calipers. I let the pads go for so long that I ruined my rotors and calipers because I didn't know how to change pads, and I couldn't pay someone for it... so I wound up with a larger repair cost in the end... but I did it myself, so I feel a little accomplished about that. I think next time I'll just change the pads. While working on it I saw how simple it would have been to just change the pads when they needed changed in the first place... could have kicked myself. I've also got a phone coming my way that won't be torture to use. My current phone is unreliable beyond belief, and the battery is ass garbage.

I think I'll try to run the 2600k at a flat even 4GHz. It's still 800MHz faster than what I've got, plus a little from the additional cache. 4GHz should be good for nice and cool operation, maybe even with a little undervolt? I'm interested to see how well it handles 7 Days to Die. It would chug with my i5 2400 at times... but that chip wasn't overclockable! 

Even as my main/gaming rig, though, it's still gonna see far more time running WCG than anything else, once the initial setup/OC/testing is out of the way. It'll run as I sleep, as I work, and even when I'm home most of the time. I've been playing a lot of my PS2, so the chip will be free to run WCG 95% of the time.


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

Firstly congrats on the car   It's never fun trying to keep a car running..  I've just had to spend £650 on mine, this was just for front and rear brakes!  A touch expensive but...  I need brakes lol

I used to use the same CPU and it'll be fine   If you game with WCG working as well, you will have a slight performance drop but not masses, just depends on what you're used too in game   If your going to use dual 1070's, then you'll have great fun


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2018)

hat said:


> I've also finally got my car fixed.



 I know *exactly* how you feel.  Had to replace the starter for my Hyundai sonata a week or so back, ugh. Raplacing pads is easier
Than you might think. feels good to be rid of the problem though

Enjoy the new goodies


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

Well guys, it looks like something actually happened..  I was helping the boss at work make a clear out pile for our recycling and he said about these.....





Now I'm wondering what I can do with these.....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 11, 2018)

Heads up for SCC and OET badge hunters - Running out soon
I noticed that my only Linux machine stopped getting OET which is the most point rewarding and found out that now it is only re-sends. SCC is also drying out fast it seems. I wonder how bad that will hit the Linux people?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm off ~9,000 PPD because of OET, or nearly 20%.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2018)

anyone able to help with this?

is there a new version of WCG or Boinc for windows 10? i dont always have the capability to Crunch, but a few times a year, i might join in on challenges , etc. Unfortunately, as of the last 2 times ive tried, i cant get bonic or WCG programs to work. they install, and seem okay, but i am unable to connect, or do much of anything. the interface is SUPER sluggish, and laggy, and my CPU usage jumps to 80-100%, even though no crunching is occurring. I dont experience this if i dont have BOINCE or WCG apps installed/running, only if i try to crunch. im out of ideas, & thought id ask if there was something obvious im missing that others might know. its not a huge deal, as i only have a single PC to add, but i like to do it, but im not gonna spend a bunch of time trying if its a hassle.

im on Win10 pro, am fairly knowledgable about these apps, as ive been using them over a few years, but something is just not working


----------



## hat (Nov 16, 2018)

That sounds really odd. I'm not sure what you're trying to run, but I just download the BOINC client from here (without virtualbox, not sure why I'd need that or what it even is)

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

If you just download Boinc as normal and install it as you would, there's no specific Windows 10 version. it just works  

All of my Windows PC's run Windows 10, I've not had any issues with it other than the difference in performance compared to Linux..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2018)

hat said:


> That sounds really odd. I'm not sure what you're trying to run, but I just download the BOINC client from here (without virtualbox, not sure why I'd need that or what it even is)
> 
> https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php



 i was also wondering why VRbox was included .

Ill have to record whats going on, maybe someone here will know WTF is up with it. Ive actually done a fresh Win10 install since the first time it happened too, which is why i was so surprised it happened again. ill try it again, and see if i can desktop capture, or atleast screencap what i am encountering.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2018)

Not sure what you know.....


jboydgolfer said:


> my CPU usage jumps to 80-100%, even though no crunching is occurring


The client runs benchmarks when it first starts, both single thread and multi thread.  You can see this in the log. (tools - event log)


jboydgolfer said:


> i cant get bonic or WCG programs to work. they install, and seem okay, but i am unable to connect


How long did you give it?  Often, the client does not connect the first time and you will see deferred with a 2 minute delay.  If you happened to time it just right, while WCG is doing its processing, it can take a while before you get the first work.  Also, if you really have your system locked down with virus or firewall protection, you may have to grant permission for BOINC to work.


jboydgolfer said:


> 80-100%


You can change how the system works.  This is my i7-3770K and I'm able to use it while it's running at 100%, W7.  sometimes I'll back it off a thread or a core but that's all that's needed.





Also, if you want more direct help, we can Teamviewer in to get you going.  I won't volunteer anyone else, but I'd be more than happy to help.  Just send a PM.


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

With a fresh install of Linux or Windows, it takes a few minutes when you get to the desktop to get it crunching..

It tends to down a single work unit, then after a little while, downloads a few more at a time..  If your in the UK, drop me a PM and like @thebluebumblebee, I'm more than happy to help if you need it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2018)

i gave it over 15 minutes to do its thing.

additionally, im unable to even download it on any android device i have
i give up, the 2 times i run it in a year isnt worth it for me, thanks for the help tho .

@thebluebumblebee
Yup im aware, 

All:
something fishy is going on.  The weird thing is ,when I look at my profile on  world community grid, it actually shows active work units, so it looks like the units are starting which would justify the heavy CPU load, but the manager itself isn't reacting at all ,it just stays blank and shows "disconnected" the whole time .

  I guess I'd be fine with it that way, but I can normally run it 100% on my CPU ,and still use the computer without ever knowing it's even running ,but as it is this way ,it totally freezes up my computer ,  and renders it unusable.  I'll wait another few months and see if it works then

thank you very much to everybody who offered help


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

As I've my daughters diary to write, I'll be around  a bit if you'd like to try 

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php

I'd download the top version 7.14.2 without the Virtual box (no clue what that is...)  Install, run.  It'll ask for your username and password, throw them in.  In about 5 minutes, you should be crunching.  I always put on advanced view rather than the simple view.  It should just show up like this


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2018)

phill said:


> As I've my daughters diary to write, I'll be around  a bit if you'd like to try
> 
> https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php
> 
> ...



 I tried both downloads with and without virtual box. I also run in advance view


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

So strange..  Reminds me of a job today I had to do, but I digress... 

If you have 5 minutes to put up some screen shots, please do..  Would love to be able to get you up and running!


----------



## hat (Nov 17, 2018)

So I tried to find my max OC last night with this undervolt. 4GHz is plenty stable, but even 4.1 ain't. Linpack Xtreme crashes pretty quick. It seems okay if I bump the bclk a little though, 101x40.


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2018)

Has anyone else had any issues with Free-DC again yesterday or today??  I've not been able to get any data for the last two days..     It was working I thought yesterday morning but when I got home to do the daily numbers, it seemed to be having issues??

Still no luck with Free-DC for me..  Will put up some results from BoincStats and see how they go... 

Hope everyone's doing alright


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2018)

Slight update with the Free-DC site....





Here's hoping they can get it back up and running soon 

Updates for today, coming up shortly


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2018)

So I (no @agent00skid) got my new dedicated chruncer/folder 2700x up and running under Linux (Ubuntu 18.04) with up to date SW. I noticed that here is quit a big discrepancy between CPU time and Elapsed time (1.54/1.90 is the last one).  My only other Linux rig is a 2520M that from time to time does the same and I have two idears - CPU clock down or it waits to update SW. I still use the stock cooler but just picked up a Noctua 12. I tried to reduce from 15 to 14 but no difference (one is used by folding).  @Norton you run Linux on Ryzen. Do you see that big difference? Others are of course most welcome to comment.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2018)

Did you go into Driver Manager and apply the AMD Microcode? What project is that occurring on?  Ryzen does not like MIP.


Spoiler: My 1700











Edit: About F@H, I adjust how many threads I give it by watching CPU usage in Psensor. I don't want to see it hit 100% or more.  I'm also determined to only F@H on Intel platforms and let these Ryzen's run.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you go into Driver Manager and apply the AMD Microcode? What project is that occurring on?  Ryzen does not like MIP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My 1700


No I didn't. Can you direct a noob? I run Zika only atm.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2018)

Zika's good as well.  Look for Driver Manager.  I'm using Mint, so it's a bit different. (it's under administration)  Try typing driver manager in the search bar.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Zika's good as well.  Look for Driver Manager.  I'm using Mint, so it's a bit different. (it's under administration)  Try typing driver manager in the search bar.


Did that but since my "version" is in Danish it come up blank. I will figure it out. I had a look at the CPU usage % and most threads jumps a lot.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2018)

It's also under System Settings

Edit: Wait, you got F@H to work?  You had to go to the same place to install the Nvidia driver.
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-proprietary-graphics-drivers-ubuntu-fedora-linux/


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 4, 2018)

Only thing in additional drivers were the Nvidia driver. I would expect Ubuntu to keep amd microcode up to date on it's own.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2018)

Grrr.  I have Teamviewer on my Ryzen 1700 but I can't access it for some reason, otherwise I'd give you a SS.  Might take me a few hours to get that.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2018)

The only thing there is correctly the Nvidia drivers. I found the AMD micro drivers on the web but was adviced against doing a manual install. I do have Teamviewer installed. There is some input lag but it works.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2018)

Just an update on Free-DC, thought everyone might like to know 





Will update with yesterdays results sometime this evening


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2018)

Here's what my Mint 18.3 looks like:


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's what my Mint 18.3 looks like:
> 
> View attachment 111868


I only had the top two lines....


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 4, 2018)

mstenholm is running Ubuntu 18.04. You seem to have one based on 16.04, which could explain some differences.
My machine here running 18.04 already have amd microcode installed by default.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2018)

Update: removed stock cooler *and* CPU in one go. Result - 11 bent pins. My hands are not steady enough to straighten them nor are my eyes so now I return it for repair and buy a new if it takes more then a couple of days. F..k.
2. update: it turns out that the shop is more dishonest than I'm. They would RMA it to AMD. I bought a new new nevertheless. I might like the performance and build one more with cheaper parts 
The NH-U112 SE AM4 took 8 degree celsius of the stock cooler with significantly less noise and LEDs. Nice.
@thebluebumblebee you were right, folding is the culprit for the poor CPU utilization. I had trouble uploading a folding WU and during that time all were good in the WCG camp. Well I will stop folding on this rig during challenges. The CPU alone is a poor space heater.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 5, 2018)

I just upgraded my amd 5800k system to an i3 2100. It may increase my ppd a bit


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

A bit of a later update than planned but here's from the Free-DC site 





Here's hoping that it will be back up and running very soon


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

It seems that Free-DC is back up and running, normal results should be happening tomorrow and on   Sounds like the guy supporting it had some massive works to do on it, so hopefully it's all sorted out now  
Hats off to him


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2018)

Free DC is back!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2018)

I wonder for how long!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2018)

From the dates for the milestones, I'd say the 6th.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2018)

I wonder if the person/s hosting the site could do with an upgrade of some sorts?


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2018)

All the updates up to scratch now for Friday and Saturdays crunching...  Been away with my daughter and girl friend, so apologises for the delay


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2018)

My numbers will be going waaaaaaaaaay down in the near future. I'm moving in the next couple of weeks and won't have the space to run more than 1 full time system. 

The wife and I are selling tons of stuff and moving into a pretty small place in order to save bucks over the next year and half to ready for retirement. I'll be retiring in March of 2020 and the wife shortly after that. 

Just purchased our "home" for after retirement. 



Spoiler: home


















It needs just a little work but the interior is in near perfect condition.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 16, 2018)

Congrats on the retirement plan stinger, hoping to be doing the same in a few years myself. 

Sorry for the lack in production lately guys, I've been working crazy hours and just moved. I got my main ryzen rig going a few days ago and just today was able to get the Xeon rig back up and crunching. Should be back to eating pie soon.


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2018)

I bet your both looking forward to retirement, I am myself but then I've got a few more years left to go sadly!! lol  

The Crunching will still be here whenever you're ready and wanting some   Take it easy guys!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Just purchased our "home" for after retirement.


If you come out to the PNW, let me know and I can be your "guide".


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas Team! 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...mas-giveaway-2018-edition.250905/post-3965439


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 30, 2018)

Completely overhauled my neglected VM Environment (ignore the warnings and alarms in the second screenshot as I haven't suppressed the CPU Usage alarms). Servers were sitting idle for too long and now that the weather is cold, I am dialing it up. Crunchy and Penny are brand new CentOS7 VM's and old reliable Wilson is an i7 3770k I rescued from the recycle pile. BoincTasks is good but quite difficult to set up. I was pulling my hair out getting deep into cfg files and the cc_config.xml to try to get it to talk to my hosts. Turns out I failed to realize firewalld was blocking the communication.


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

@Boatvan what VM software version are you using there??  Is that the newer 6.5 or 6.7?? 

Guys I was just wondering if I could run something by you all..  The Free-DC site I was wondering if anyone had noticed or if I'd managed to do something to the view of it, but I seem to be missing a column from it, it used to say Icon??  As see below -





It's nothing major at all in fact quite minor but I was wondering if anyone else had had this difference/change as well??  I think it's only happened in the last few days so I can't believe it's been like it for long...  Just wondered if you'd noticed at all...?
As I can only see a screen shot from August with it on at the moment...


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 30, 2018)

@phill my server CPU's only support up to 6.5. I have no complaints with it but it would be cool to play with 6.7. 

As for freedc, I too am missing that column. After the latest downtime, there seemed to be a slight UI change for me. But yeah, the icon column is missing for me too.


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> @phill my server CPU's only support up to 6.5. I have no complaints with it but it would be cool to play with 6.7.
> 
> As for freedc, I too am missing that column. After the latest downtime, there seemed to be a slight UI change for me. But yeah, the icon column is missing for me too.



Ah, see I'm on the slightly older X58 era of CPUs and the Dell servers I have only support up to version 6   I'm pretty sure the difference between 6.0 and 6.5 isn't massive apart from the fact that they took away the standalone program and stuffed it in a web based version which from the little I've used and the fact we've had issues with it at work (had a call out some time ago and the web based browsers stopped us making changes as things didn't work!!) which I'd consider a bit of a U turn with..  Rather sad I thought   Still, I'm keeping my eyes open on a few newer servers at work (some R720's) so I'm hoping I'll be able to bring some of these home as well   The R610's and the R710's have are great fun to play with but man they love the electric! lol

Oh thank god about the Free-DC missing out the column..  I thought I had broke something   Thank you for checking @Boatvan


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 31, 2018)

Got a few beta's.  My 3220T took 12 hours to finish one for a grand total of 290 points, or 24 PPH!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 2, 2019)

OK! I have T3500-3 up and running, for a few hours now. I just now got SlimJet on here. I am running Lubuntu 18.04. After trying, and failing, 18.10 a few times, I did 18.04. Seems 18.10 still has a few quirks to it and I did not want to spend all night figuring them out.

So, Onward and Upward!! Top 10, here I come!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2019)

Arjai said:


> OK! I have T3500-3 up and running, for a few hours now. I just now got SlimJet on here. I am running Lubuntu 18.04. After trying, and failing, 18.10 a few times, I did 18.04. Seems 18.10 still has a few quirks to it and I did not want to spend all night figuring them out.
> 
> So, Onward and Upward!! Top 10, here I come!!



You'll be passing my by in next to no time


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 3, 2019)

Think anyone will bite? Lol, I'm such a nerd.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Boatvan (Jan 3, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


>


Knowing my old Counter Strike buddies, I will probably be called a multitude of colorful words and/or reported for spamming even though it is humanitarian spam.

At least you guys get me


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 4, 2019)

About to take the coveted 50th in total points spot for our team. Page 1 of results here I come!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2019)

*Friendly reminder!!*

Don't forget guys, the servers will shut down on the 8th and no work will be available..  Best store it up for a few days!!  

I'm sure everyone does anyways, but...   Just thought I'd mention it 

Guys how can I do a search on a piece of hardware (CPU) for comparison sake using Free-DC or boincstats?  I'm just hoping I can find some numbers on a few CPUs but the site seems impossible to find anything at 1:15am, so I'm off to bed! lol  If someone could advise me how to find, I'll see if I can get a comparison done


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2019)

phill said:


> *Friendly reminder!!*
> 
> Don't forget guys, the servers will shut down on the 8th and no work will be available..  Best store it up for a few days!!
> 
> ...


The best you can do is to use this LINK and find it. It is in an alphabetic order, sort off.


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> The best you can do is to use this LINK and find it. It is in an alphabetic order, sort off.



Thank you sir   It's a right mess isn't it when you want to look for something!!

I'm also trying to do a comparison between Windows Server and Linux, I do believe Linux is more efficient than Windows judging by the scores the Ryzen's put out...  I would really like to see whether or not either site has a better way of searching the data..  There's so much of it tho


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2019)

...and when you do find what you're looking for, there's no telling _how_ that system is being run.  You'll find results all over the place.


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ...and when you do find what you're looking for, there's no telling _how_ that system is being run.  You'll find results all over the place.



It's a mess isn't it, no real direct comparison sadly


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2019)

phill said:


> It's a mess isn't it, no real direct comparison sadly


Some years ago he recorded run time and points and calculated a value but as @thebluebumblebee  wrote you have no idea if the system was OC'ed as there were no tomorrow. The best way is to ask people with similar CPU/system but even that can give a misleading guideline. If you asked @Norton about his new AMD after the two days  LINK  he might would have told you that it was the best producing CPU he ever had. My 2700x is the second "best" despite folding on/of. The rewarded points are all over.

OK Windows and MCM are consistent on my rigs so you might still find something to compare with.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 8, 2019)

phill said:


> It's a mess isn't it, no real direct comparison sadly


while under one banner the actual work to do and points vary a lot but running consistently you can earn a stable ish amount of points, ish.


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2019)

Not just clock speeds (or other factors that might make a minor change), but the specific project, too. Some users who go for big points have their rigs set up to only take whichever project produces the best points on their hardware, leaving out the lessor earners. You also never know what else might be running on that computer. My 2600k is set up to only use 75% threads, so that whenever I launch a game, I have a free core that isn't loaded by WCG projects. However, ever since I changed that setting, it seems the other projects have grown "out of bounds" and somehow take up the remaining space. Instead of running at 75% load with each project taking 12.5% as expected, each project now takes ~16% and I still see 100% load.


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2019)

It would be handy to have a search by CPU or something to that effect, trying to search by going through 1000's and 1000's of systems to find things but there's no way of really narrowing it down very well, which is a real shame....

I'm trying to find a few results for the following -

Xeon E7-4870 V2 2.3Ghz 
Xeon E5-2640 V2 2.0Ghz 
Ryzen 1700X (Which I believe we have a few people using them)
Intel 7980XE just to see what the average might be 

There might be more, but I can't remember so it isn't that important for the moment  
Thanks for the replies tho guys, very appreciated


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2019)

1700:







1700X:






Both stock, single 4GB, SSD, Mint KDE


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2019)

Here ya go @phill 

7980XE stock, OS Ubuntu 18.04, 24/7



RAC = 50,774 per stats.free-dc


Xeon 2683 v3 stock, OS Ubuntu 16.04, 24/7



RAC = 25,285 per stats.free-dc


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2019)

What speed does that 7980xe run at under full load @HammerON ?


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for the results there guys, very helpful stuff   If only Free-DC or BoincStats were as helpful!!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2019)

hat said:


> What speed does that 7980xe run at under full load @HammerON ?


I will have to check and get back with you...
EDIT: @hat looks like 3.4 GHz on all cores.  I might have to overclock it a bit.  My current temps are 59 C and lower.


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2019)

HammerON said:


> I will have to check and get back with you...
> EDIT: @hat looks like 3.4 GHz on all cores.  I might have to overclock it a bit.  My current temps are 59 C and lower.



Steady and cool wins the race   My 5960X is running at 4.2Ghz, I've got the temps around the 45C to 50C mark at best when it's crunching, I don't push it much further as it's flat out all the time   Doesn't really help sooo much I think with the overclock just uses a chunk load more power


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2019)

Over the last 2 days, I've gotten OET like points from Zika on my Ryzens which has lead to *my first 100,000 point day*!   This does not appear to be some kind of point make up, as my time credited is actually less than the threads that I'm running.  How good?  My Ryzen 1700 got 33,812 points for 16:17 hours of work, and it's been averaging 20-22k.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Over the last 2 days, I've gotten OET like points from Zika on my Ryzens which has lead to *my first 100,000 point day*!   This does not appear to be some kind of point make up, as my time credited is actually less than the threads that I'm running.  How good?  My Ryzen 1700 got 33,812 points for 16:17 hours of work, and it's been averaging 20-22k.


There are odd points around. Since I on/off fold on my Linux 2700x I get from 50 to 100 points/hour (19200 to 38400 per day in theory if 16 hours runtime). I have seen a six core AMD getting a higher average than mine HERE and some 1800xs getting close to 300k on one day after disconnecting(?) HERE.
I made my first step into building my new 2700x rig today - I picked up the goods and opened the box. All there. Took the RTX 2070 out and installed it in my 970/2070 rig. Had tons of problems but that is at least running now. Maybe tomorrow a new WCG rig....I'm so out of energy now.


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Over the last 2 days, I've gotten OET like points from Zika on my Ryzens which has lead to *my first 100,000 point day*!   This does not appear to be some kind of point make up, as my time credited is actually less than the threads that I'm running.  How good?  My Ryzen 1700 got 33,812 points for 16:17 hours of work, and it's been averaging 20-22k.





mstenholm said:


> There are odd points around. Since I on/off fold on my Linux 2700x I get from 50 to 100 points/hour (19200 to 38400 per day in theory if 16 hours runtime). I have seen a six core AMD getting a higher average than mine HERE and some 1800xs getting close to 300k on one day after disconnecting(?) HERE.
> I made my first step into building my new 2700x rig today - I picked up the goods and opened the box. All there. Took the RTX 2070 out and installed it in my 970/2070 rig. Had tons of problems but that is at least running now. Maybe tomorrow a new WCG rig....I'm so out of energy now.



I could have sworn you had managed 100k before @thebluebumblebee but going back a few pages I could see 90k days and a bit closer to 100k but never over..  But more importantly many congrats on the score!!  You must be throwing some CPUs at your total and more CPUs, more electric etc, hats off to you sir  

The points have been a little weird over the last few weeks, I think since the last type of work went offline, the points do seemed to have dropped a little...


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2019)

Well OET/Linux is up and down....and my new build is not running yet so the whole thing about comparing two identical rig bar FAH running on one is going to be hard.




That translate into 82750 points per day for 16 treads. My average is around 26000 and that is with some folding every 2-3 days.
Edit: ½ hour later this is the situation:



Still good (>33k PPD). I see how @thebluebumblebee got his +100K days.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2019)

So Samsung Migration are selective. I was hoping make a clone of a working SSD to a clone PC. Din't work. USB stick with Ubuntu didn't work but a DVD with the same ISO did. The first 16 MCM job are running (sure that will be the last that rig will see of those). Placed the rig 5-6 feet from the fireplace for a little burn it. It twill be placed in my 10 C bedroom later today.
Learn me some Linux commands so I can check temperature and clock speed. I got Psensor and XSensor...but

Edit: reading about how points are rewarded did no prepare me for me for the time to time odd points (all in the interest to if my rig needed a turn on OC noob), but I found some very odd point.. take a look at one of the byteball users trying to make money. Some people user the entire lifespan of their PC to get what he did in one day - twice...SO WRONG. Several others are doing the same, what ever that might be.

Edit 2: First day resulted in 16 pages of Pending Validation OpenZika and valid 10 MCM so grand total was 1 run day. I will let this one run uninterrupted until some breaks and the other with folding on for a week. Let the game begin. Numbers below is for ½ das.
01/23/2019       0:001:03:43:36           13,087              27
Edit 2: Considering most of my QpenZika needed a wing man it did manged
01/24/2019      0:005:05:05:26            62,476           139
  That's a 27k/day.
l´will abort my FAH/LINUX/WGC experiment 26 hours in. I hurt to see that WCG points are 10 % dawn and runtime 20-25%. Linux/WCG and FAH is is  poor combination.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2019)

This is so big that it takes a post for it self - remember these - in the pas I got 100 and now 9 sneaked in:


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2019)

Follow up on HST (sorry that I never leaned not to double post )



2700x and 2700x-1 are similar Linux builds except one did folding at the same time. 3.7 MHz I assume. The last is Win 7 @ 3.7 MHz. Lesson - if you are in it for the points stay clear of Windows and Linux folding&WCG combination, well and stick to Zika. Still got 11 in the pipe line. I might even end up with earning a badge


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2019)

I stuck it rich.  I've got 5 pages of HST!


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 27, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I stuck it rich.  I've got 5 pages of HST!


I have a whopping 1 active WU for HST Lmao


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2019)

Three losers -Liechtenstein, TPU and WCG. ION (aka Aperture_Science_Innovators  aka Carl) either went on vacation, lost internet or thought that messy 700.000.000 was a decent target. He did disappear before and came back stronger. We can only hope that he graduated and got a sweet job at a data-center.


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Three losers -Liechtenstein, TPU and WCG. ION (aka Aperture_Science_Innovators  aka Carl) either went on vacation, lost internet or thought that messy 700.000.000 was a decent target. He did disappear before and came back stronger. We can only hope that he graduated and got a sweet job at a data-center.



Been wondering the same thing..  Noticed his numbers had been dropping for a while now but as he never really posts here (and understandable if the man is busy as a bee...) so here's to hoping everything is alright for you man!!  

Sorry guys, had a few days away from the numbers, but all back up to date I hope


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2019)

@HammerON . This is only to document that I ONE time did outrun you. As I stated earlier I'm happy if I can stay in top 10 on but your Intel is a beast of a cruncher and you will pass me sooner or later. Wish I could replace my 8 year old daily rig with something like yours.


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Three losers -Liechtenstein, TPU and WCG. ION (aka Aperture_Science_Innovators  aka Carl) either went on vacation, lost internet or thought that messy 700.000.000 was a decent target. He did disappear before and came back stronger. We can only hope that he graduated and got a sweet job at a data-center.


aka Kai

Let's hope he's doing a reconfigure and will come back with a monster setup again


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

Norton said:


> aka Kai
> 
> Let's hope he's doing a reconfigure and will come back with a monster setup again



I did wonder what happened as over time he has had gone from 700k a day down to about 130k+ ish..  I was/am somewhat concerned


----------



## Arjai (Jan 29, 2019)

Well, one of my T3500's was spooling the 2 150mm fans to 11!!

I turned it off this morning, and went to work.

Got home, went through my mail, and a few other side things and then, took it apart.

The TIM was nearly welded to the copper heat sink. I used alcohol and cotton swabs to break it off in chunks!

I ordered up some Kryonaut, and will be re-pasting the Farm, over the next few weeks. Also, I have a fan dieing on one of my i3 Ultra Slims, that will also be repaired, when I take it apart for paste.

Speaking of the i3's, I switched OS, from Mint to Kubuntu, after I found it had been frozen. Hard Drive light solid, no mouse response, sloow response and WCG manager was not counting down progress times. I checked, WCG, and it had been crunching and turning in jobs. I shut it down. I will be taking a closer look at it, soon.

I need to go get a 12 plug, actually 2, Surge protected power bar. I am thinking about going to MidWest Lighting, to get them. They have some in/outdoor units that can take a direct lightning hit!! I like that kind of protection, for my investments...My Farm, TV, Playstations, Stereo, Power Antenna and my VCR (LOL, yes I have a VCR!).

Now that I think about it, My APC has 11 plugs and that can cover my Entertainment corner. But I need the new 12 because My farm is now 12 plugs!  

The reason for that is...T3500-4!! ( yet another reason that i3 is side lined)

So, in a few days, after it spools up, I should be landing in a little higher on the TOP 10 list, and be less likely to be bumped off!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2019)

Not to mention that Kai hasn't been heard from in ages! Golly, I don't remember the last time he was an active member here on TPU and he hasn't been an active member over at [H] in a year or so.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2019)

phill said:


> I did wonder what happened as over time he has had gone from 700k a day down to about 130k+ ish..  I was/am somewhat concerned


Kai, right you are.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Well, one of my T3500's was spooling the 2 150mm fans to 11!!
> 
> I turned it off this morning, and went to work.
> 
> ...



Well that's one way to see if you can beat me to 10m    Glad to see your farm is growing along   It's a bit like benchmarking, once you start you have to keep going to beat that score..  It's definitely addictive   I hope that poor electric bill isn't going too high   I have definitely seen a bit of an increase in mine running and that's only the 2 slightly newer models and the laptop..


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2019)

I have compiled a rather long list (yes got to much spare time) with AMD 6 an 8 cores that generates crazy point. All is with unknown owners but at least today it dripping at me:




A 40% slower CPU and that one thread could have been awarded 11.000 PPD. Sure is strange.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2019)

I notice this a lot with mine and notice a bit of a difference in all of the points I get awarded.  Some are higher, some are lower..  I can't change it unless I stop doing that particular work unit..  Then again, I do do all sorts of units and don't get so worried about getting the maximum amount of points


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2019)

phill said:


> I notice this a lot with mine and notice a bit of a difference in all of the points I get awarded.  Some are higher, some are lower..  I can't change it unless I stop doing that particular work unit..  Then again, I do do all sorts of units and don't get so worried about getting the maximum amount of points


The points thing will change as soon as Zika dries out. I'm just suprised that many new AMD/Linux rig get tons of points. Even @HammerON mighty 7980 36 threads on Linux get trashed by at least 10 small 6-8 cores AMD. AMD/Linux has very little advantage on MCM, HST and FAH-2. I'm just hoping to do a 10 year badge in Zika. FAH-2 is out of the question on my 6-8 GB RAM Intels.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2019)

Has anyone seen or heard from @manofthem ?

I haven't seen him on here is some time!

Shows last log in on Sep 9th of last year.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe the Girls have him locked in the basement.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2019)

stinger608 said:


> Has anyone seen or heard from @manofthem ?
> 
> I haven't seen him on here is some time!
> 
> Shows last log in on Sep 9th of last year.


That is strange.  I hope all is well with him...


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2019)

I know it doesn't look like much but calculated into points per day that adds up to 107K



Funny thing that it only last an hour or so and only on this machine not on my identical one that runs 10-15 C lower CPU temperature.



HammerON said:


> That is strange.  I hope all is well with him...


Let's hope that @manofthem just took an extended vacation.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 11, 2019)

Slow day, today. I was going to go help fix an employees car today but, after doing some research, this morning, I realized my diagnosis was wrong. Unfortunately, she cannot afford cost of the parts we need, until the next paycheck. So, hopefully she can baby it until then and get to work!

I did get some things done, though not enough of them. It is still early enough, but, not sure I have the motivation! 

OH, well.


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey guys

So many apologises for the lack of pie and stats since Friday, I've been trying to get a load of work done at home and I've not stopped all weekend and having nothing but a laptop to use, I've not hardly touched!  I've got all the date from the three days, I'll just try and get it put up as soon as possible    Might not be for a few more days as I've still got a load of work to do as my daughter is down this weekend and baby due in a week or so, I have to crack on!!   I've come to work this morning for a break!!  

Hope everyone is doing alright


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2019)

I noticed my numbers started going down last week and I thought I was having issues with my computers.  Then I remembered that I had enabled all projects (except for FightAIDS@Home as I have had problems with errors in the past with that one).  Oh well.


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2019)

With some luck, I'll be able to at least get a PC up and running tonight, so I will try and update if I can failing that because I have a day off of work tomorrow and some more house work to get done, I'll do my best to get things sorted hopefully before the end of the weekend as I have my daughter, so I'll do my best   I've a few days worth to catch up on so please bare with me


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2019)

HammerON said:


> I noticed my numbers started going down last week and I thought I was having issues with my computers.  Then I remembered that I had* enabled all *projects (except for FightAIDS@Home as I have had problems with errors in the past with that one).  Oh well.


And you had the decency not to delete all not OET I can see. Points are still on lower side.

Yesterday was play time for the GPUs (folding) so today I was tryning my luck with AMD 2700x OC, Mind you it is done in bios and under Linux. Added a 140 mm fan in the case roof with a LNA just in case...Starting point 62.8 C and 203 W at the wall. Floating point (WCG test CPU thing) 5419 MIPS. Manual stepping up from base 38 to 41. Even 39 gave me a lower power draw so the no gain there. 40 and 1.216 no luck, 1.24 V OK but still only 195 W. and here is where it went wrong. 41 and Instead of 1.26 I punched t in *1.60 V. *Booted fine*, *89 C on the CPU in an instance and 320 W. Back to the simple Game boost Knob. I assume it was in stage 0 default so I turned it up to 6 (of 11). The manual doesn't cover 2700xs but for 1800x that is raise in base clock off 400 MHz. I doubt that it is the case for my 2700x since all that I got was 203 W from the wall (yes as before) and 5476 MIPS, so no gain. Well now it exercise time but tomorrow is going to be another gray day so I could carry on if I didn't fry the CPU with the 1.6 V


----------



## Arjai (Feb 17, 2019)

I am not an expert on these things, nor am I a paid computer builder or an OC guru, of any sort.

That being said, I find it hard to believe you have damaged, if at all, that 2700x. 1.6 v is nowhere near an ideal voltage, for an everyday use but, if it didn't melt, 89c isn't melting, it should be fine.

Right? Someone back me up here. Or, fill me full of bullets. IDK.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I am not an expert on these things, nor am I a paid computer builder or an OC guru, of any sort.
> 
> That being said, I find it hard to believe you have damaged, if at all, that 2700x. 1.6 v is nowhere near an ideal voltage, for an everyday use but, if it didn't melt, 89c isn't melting, it should be fine.
> 
> Right? Someone back me up here. Or, fill me full of bullets. IDK.


It still runs. It only took three year life out of it but that makes it a perfect excuse to buy a 3000 model sooner


----------



## infrared (Feb 17, 2019)

I had a similar bit of fun, seems like the b350 board I'm using at the moment doesn't play well with ryzen master, tried setting 1.5V hit apply.. checked hwinfo and it was showing 1.65v!  lol. Glad I checked the voltage straight away and didn't open any benchmarks! Your chip is probably fine, they're pretty resilient. I spent plenty of time benchmarking at 1.55v with the worse of my two 1800x with no noticable degredation.

Can't wait to grab a 3700X myself  Hopefully it plays well with the Crosshair VI hero.

edited for accuracy and more info


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2019)

infrared said:


> I had a similar bit of fun, seems like the b350 board I'm using at the moment doesn't play well with ryzen master, tried setting 1.5V hit apply.. checked hwinfo and it was showing 1.65v!  lol. Glad I checked the voltage straight away and didn't open any benchmarks! Your chip is probably fine, they're pretty resilient. I spent plenty of time benchmarking at 1.55v with the worse of my two 1800x with no noticable degredation.
> 
> Can't wait to grab a 3700X myself  Hopefully it plays well with the Crosshair VI hero.
> 
> edited for accuracy and more info


You at least have the excuse that Ryzen Master misunderstood your good intentions I on the other hand didn't check my number before I hit OK so the finger can only point on me. That is in fact the chip I good for free. I bent 11 pins on my first one and asked the shop if it could be fixed. They sent me a new one in an unopen box. OK spent a good penny in that shop over the years. 

Yes let us hope that we can carry over our old MBs. AMD are pretty good at doing that.


----------



## infrared (Feb 17, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> That is in fact the chip I good for free. I bent 11 pins on my first one and asked the shop if it could be fixed. They sent me a new one in an unopen box. OK spent a good penny in that shop over the years.


Wow, very cool of them!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I am not an expert on these things, nor am I a paid computer builder or an OC guru, of any sort.
> 
> That being said, I find it hard to believe you have damaged, if at all, that 2700x. 1.6 v is nowhere near an ideal voltage, for an everyday use but, if it didn't melt, 89c isn't melting, it should be fine.
> 
> Right? Someone back me up here. Or, fill me full of bullets. IDK.


This morning when I took a look of the PC in question mouse didn't respond and consumption was down from 203 to 118 W. Game Boost dial back to zero, fixed multiplier at 42 and for some reason the 1.44 V was already set. I gave it a go and temp went to 83 C and that extra heat came from the now 277 W (plus 74 W) the system is taking from the wall. Bench up 3.7 % so *hardly worth it*.  I will check back in later and see if I can lower it a tad.

I use XSensors version 0.70 in both identical systems. In this PC it only give me a few temperatures including GPU, WI-FI and CPU but no voltage. In the other system shows tons off different stuff including CPU run at 1.28-1.30 without folding and at 1.32 V with. Linux people help, I checked for updates but no luck there.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> And you had the decency not to delete all not OET I can see. Points are still on lower side.
> 
> Yesterday was play time for the GPUs (folding) so today I was tryning my luck with AMD 2700x OC, Mind you it is done in bios and under Linux. Added a 140 mm fan in the case roof with a LNA just in case...Starting point 62.8 C and 203 W at the wall. Floating point (WCG test CPU thing) 5419 MIPS. Manual stepping up from base 38 to 41. Even 39 gave me a lower power draw so the no gain there. 40 and 1.216 no luck, 1.24 V OK but still only 195 W. and here is where it went wrong. 41 and Instead of 1.26 I punched t in *1.60 V. *Booted fine*, *89 C on the CPU in an instance and 320 W. Back to the simple Game boost Knob. I assume it was in stage 0 default so I turned it up to 6 (of 11). The manual doesn't cover 2700xs but for 1800x that is raise in base clock off 400 MHz. I doubt that it is the case for my 2700x since all that I got was 203 W from the wall (yes as before) and 5476 MIPS, so no gain. Well now it exercise time but tomorrow is going to be another gray day so I could carry on if I didn't fry the CPU with the 1.6 V





Arjai said:


> I am not an expert on these things, nor am I a paid computer builder or an OC guru, of any sort.
> 
> That being said, I find it hard to believe you have damaged, if at all, that 2700x. 1.6 v is nowhere near an ideal voltage, for an everyday use but, if it didn't melt, 89c isn't melting, it should be fine.
> 
> Right? Someone back me up here. Or, fill me full of bullets. IDK.



From what I have heard with the Ryzen CPUs, the overclocking with WCG didn't really help so much as such, just more heat and wattage being used rather than getting a mass increase in performance..  That said, from folding/crunching, it's kinda like mining for me (a dirty word I know but before you shoot me.... ) for those wanting to make maximum performance with minimal power usage, stock settings or unclocked/volted seems to be the best way  

With the 6 480's I had, with stock settings they used to take 1200w from the wall constantly (not bad for my 1200w PSU either lol) but with some tweaking, I was down to 700w    A bit of a saving however way you look at it   But the performance was higher as well, so made a big difference 
I feel it's the same way with the crunching we do, just stock or a bit above stock so the temps are in check and the CPU isn't screaming away either.  My 5960X runs at 4.20Ghz @ 1.06vcore, fully stable and temps don't go over 50C providing I don't put the heating on (rearranged the room and it's now by a radiator!!  oops... will sort that out at some point...)  but it's a bit of an increase over the stock performance but it's not killing the CPU running completely flat out   For crunching I believe the system uses 260w when crunching, higher when I have FAH running on the 1080 Ti I have in there as well obviously 

From the Ryzen side of things tho, I think a mates system was running 130w with a 1700X at stock speeds but still throwing a boat load of decent results out as well   Couldn't complain at that I didn't think? 

Oh and as for the updates, I'll be doing that this evening with some luck   Had my daughter over the weekend and she wasn't well plus all the prep work for the baby due this week, so moving server cabs and such like (you know normal things you have at home ) so as I think that is all back to where it should be, I'll do my best to get us all back up to date 

I hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2019)

phill said:


> From what I have heard with the Ryzen CPUs, the overclocking with WCG didn't really help so much as such, just more heat and wattage being used rather than getting a mass increase in performance..  That said, from folding/crunching, it's kinda like mining for me (a dirty word I know but before you shoot me.... ) for those wanting to make maximum performance with minimal power usage, stock settings or unclocked/volted seems to be the best way


System locked up  sometime during the early morning so back to auto everything and 203 W.

There is still an advantage with folding due to the fast return bonus. A 50 MHz OC with a 2000 series GPU is hardly noticed on GPU-Z but means 5-20k PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2019)

Prediction:
X570 will be more ThreadRipper "lite" than updated AM4 and will be required for core counts above 8.  It would be nice to think that the 10/12/16 core CPU's could go on existing 300 and 400 series motherboards, but I doubt it.  This is not a bad thing as this should also increase RAM channels and capacity.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> System locked up  sometime during the early morning so back to auto everything and 203 W.
> 
> There is still an advantage with folding due to the fast return bonus. A 50 MHz OC with a 2000 series GPU is hardly noticed on GPU-Z but means 5-20k PPD.



As long as there are no massive increases in wattage/temp from the GPU, I would say that would be a positive as well  



thebluebumblebee said:


> Prediction:
> X570 will be more ThreadRipper "lite" than updated AM4 and will be required for core counts above 8.  It would be nice to think that the 10/12/16 core CPU's could go on existing 300 and 400 series motherboards, but I doubt it.  This is not a bad thing as this should also raise RAM channels and capacity.



I think anything up to 12 core with the AM4 socket, maybe 16 but definitely 16 and up for the latest and greatest Threadripper   Either way, it's going to be awesome


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2019)

To get over 8 cores, they will have to go to a second "chiplet".  That's why I'm thinking "TR lite"


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Everything I hope is updated to the best I can manage this evening..  It's 1am and I've yet to even write my daughters diary, so I'm going to bed and I'll do that tomorrow!! 

@thebluebumblebee - I can see the logic   I hope it happens but more than the number of cores, I hope the IPC and core speed is up there, if not faster.....


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2019)

So I have switched to only OpenZika as our points as a team have dropped off dramatically.  Hopefully it will help a little.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2019)

I think my PPD is down due to HSTB.  Not that I'm complaining.  HSTB is supposed to end next month and I'm 31 days away from my 2 year badge.  I think I have a little over 20 days in the queue.


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

Switched over to Open Zika just to make up to two years, so I'm currently doing mostly that and Help Stop TB   I'm not sure if I'm going to make it to a years badge but I've definitely gone up a few badgets with it, so I can't complain 
Also last night I managed to get two of my little crunchers up and running   Just running them during the day for now but I hope it'll make a little difference to my scores and the teams over all 

Quicky screen grabs 

6700k





Changed the fan and the header I was using over today and the temps have dropped rather nicely I see there   68C down to 50C on the package, that'll do me 
Here's my little star of a Xeon E3 1245





Another one that's enjoying the cooler temps out in the conservatory on top the server cab  

Got my 5960X running a little bit faster now as I was playing about with CB 15 Extreme..  I'll leave it at 4.40Ghz for a little while   I'll see if I start getting any issues with it running that fast


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 3, 2019)

Back up and running after about a week. Widespread wind storm in the midwest knocked out power a week ago (only for a couple of hours) and I just got around to bringing my farm back online. ESXi hosts are updated as well while I was tinkering


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2019)

I just happened to go to Free-DC, a moment ago. For old times sake, if for no other reason (I fondly remember the days of posting Team stats, some time ago).

Anyway, as it turns out, using my version of Math, it looks as though I may hit a goal I had not even dreamt about achieving. 

If things maintain their present course, I will be in the top 50 cruncher's, by means of total points earned! 

I mean, WTF!! um, excuse me. I mean WOW! If you would have told me, last November, that I would be in the TOP 50 by April? I would have laughed.


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

You're crunching away like a cruncher on roids    Great work mate!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

The last OpenZika unit I received was on the 5th at 10:13:24 UCT. I have now started to run MCM on one of my 2700x rigs and pretty soon the second will run out of Zikas. That will affect points. Do any off you get any new OpenZikas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm getting Zika and HST.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm getting Zika and HST.


...and I just noticed that my profile had changed to MCM and HST from Zika and HST. Strange.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2019)

@ArbitraryAffection , you're on FDC:


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @ArbitraryAffection , you're on FDC:


Is this good? I only just got the 2nd 1700 set up so the best is yet to come maybeee~ :3


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2019)

I think that's one update with all of your production so far.  Can't tell PPD from that.


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think that's one update with all of your production so far.  Can't tell PPD from that.


Most definitely the case but definitely glad to have you onboard   Tomorrow will be seeing a few tags with your name on sir...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think that's one update with all of your production so far.  Can't tell PPD from that.


With all 40 treads running with the current mix my guess is 33,600 PPD. Not bad for around 400 W.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> With all 40 treads running with the current mix my guess is 33,600 PPD. Not bad for around 400 W.


at the momen my 1200 is offline as i await a GPU for it, it comes tomorrow :x ..also only got the 2nd 1700 up this morning.  when everything is running for a week or so will you help me find out if they are under-performing for any reason pls? i admit my anxiety is getting a bit high

Okay to clarify here is what i will have running by end of tomorrow hopefully

*2700X @ ~3.4 GHz (70W limited in Ryzen master) on Windows 10 Pro. This is overnight and most of the day. I suspend WCG when i game, for about 3-4 hours a day tops.

2x 1700 @ 3.2 GHz (24/7 with Linux)

1x 1200 @ 3.1 GHz (24/7 with Linux)

1x 200GE @ 3.2 GHz. this is my mums pc. its on 24/7 and crunches all night and 95% of the day, she uses it for about 30m to 1 hour a day and it is set to suspend tasks when she uses it.*

I will buy another wattage meter and plug into my PC (or find a way to route my PC to the same distributor as my crunching rigs). the 200GE system uses about 45W I think.


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> at the momen my 1200 is offline as i await a GPU for it, it comes tomorrow :x ..also only got the 2nd 1700 up this morning.  when everything is running for a week or so will you help me find out if they are under-performing for any reason pls? i admit my anxiety is getting a bit high
> 
> Okay to clarify here is what i will have running by end of tomorrow hopefully
> 
> ...



Nothing to worry about at all, everything is as is  

Some work units work better with Intel and Windows, others Intel and Linux or AMD and Linux, its just a mix of things   I was one for never really chasing points, just making sure that  had the rigs on crunching away whenever I could, thankfully with solar panels, if the day is good, I'll have everything I can running at once, I'd never think of doing it without them simply because it's just too expensive for me and I couldn't afford the electric.  
If you're limiting the CPU for power, then it won't run at 100% which I'm sure you know, but just wondering when you game, do you set it to run 100% then?  

Watt meters are great things and I plug them into every rig I ever build, just because I then know what each piece of kit is taking   Also allows me to know just how much power I'm using..  Bit like having a smart meter for your electric and gas at home   Plus I like to find out anyways


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

phill said:


> Nothing to worry about at all, everything is as is
> 
> Some work units work better with Intel and Windows, others Intel and Linux or AMD and Linux, its just a mix of things   I was one for never really chasing points, just making sure that  had the rigs on crunching away whenever I could, thankfully with solar panels, if the day is good, I'll have everything I can running at once, I'd never think of doing it without them simply because it's just too expensive for me and I couldn't afford the electric.
> If you're limiting the CPU for power, then it won't run at 100% which I'm sure you know, but just wondering when you game, do you set it to run 100% then?
> ...


I'm not in it for the points either i like to help a good cause but the points tell me if my hardware is doing as well as it should (which my anxiety likes to play on)~

I only limit the 2700X when runnign WCG, i have two profiles in RM, one to 70W and one to stock. I did some testing and the 2700X at stock with no profile uses 120-130W package power for 3.9-4 Ghz crunching wcg. When set to 70W in Rm, it runs 3.4 GHz but uses 70W. So it is a nearly 2x increase in power use for maybe 15-20% increase in crunching performance. I figure it is not worth the extra power use and heat / stress on my motherboard vrm.

yeah when i game i set it to default to keep the clocks up at, or near, 4 ghz in games


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> i admit my anxiety is getting a bit high


You need to understand that the PPD can bounce around quite a bit according to the work that you get.  Here's my 1700, running mostly Zika with some HST thrown in.  As you can see, when you get into the right WU's, the PPD can skyrocket.
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4672064/lastDays


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You need to understand that the PPD can bounce around quite a bit according to the work that you get.  Here's my 1700, running mostly Zika with some HST thrown in.  As you can see, when you get into the right WU's, the PPD can skyrocket.
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4672064/lastDays



Exactly this @ArbitraryAffection   Try not to let it worry you too much, you'll have good and bad days with whatever you do, so relax and think that you're doing some good and leave it there   If you start concerning yourself over a few points here or a thousand here, you'll wear yourself out worrying


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> :3 btw I am in the process of trying to get a third 1700 so i can retire the 1200 and have all 3 24/7 rigs with the 8 core. But no joy as I was lend some money by my mother to start my project and it would be rude to ask for more haha, even tho it only £150 more. A couple friends have old 1700s they might want to sell so i guess i will see in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the Scythe Kabuto 3 specifically so air is pushed across the VRMs.


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Exactly this @ArbitraryAffection   Try not to let it worry you too much, you'll have good and bad days with whatever you do, so relax and think that you're doing some good and leave it there   If you start concerning yourself over a few points here or a thousand here, you'll wear yourself out worrying


FWIW, default BOINC behavior (not the work units themselves, but the way BOINC works) can cause PPD to bounce around a little bit on its own. There is a setting you can change only by creating a cc_config.xml file with the report_results_immediately flag set. This uploads a work unit as soon as it is finished, as opposed to waiting for the next time BOINC communicates with the server. Just open Notepad/ paste this in, and save it as cc_config.xml. It goes in the boincdata folder... wherever it is by default, I dunno. During installation, I make a new folder for BOINC to live in called DC, with subdirectories Boinc and BoincData. The DC folder helps keep things neat if I decide to install FAH, too. It would also go there.


```
<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>
```


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

hat said:


> FWIW, default BOINC behavior (not the work units themselves, but the way BOINC works) can cause PPD to bounce around a little bit on its own. There is a setting you can change only by creating a cc_config.xml file with the report_results_immediately flag set. This uploads a work unit as soon as it is finished, as opposed to waiting for the next time BOINC communicates with the server. Just open Notepad/ paste this in, and save it as cc_config.xml. It goes in the boincdata folder... wherever it is by default, I dunno. During installation, I make a new folder for BOINC to live in called DC, with subdirectories Boinc and BoincData. The DC folder helps keep things neat if I decide to install FAH, too. It would also go there.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks i will do this. Btw how to do this in Ubuntu 18.04 lse. Thanks

update: the file is already there so i added the line like this




is this ok?


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2019)

Should be fine. If you want to be sure, just watch BOINC manager when a WU is close to being done and see if it begins to upload immediately as soon as it's done.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

From the chat earlier in Pie thread...



thebluebumblebee said:


> @AmioriK , check to see if you're running MIP on those Linux/Ryzen's.  They do not get along.  I would suggest setting up one of the (crap - WCG is updating so I can't check the correct wording) device profiles without MIP and assign the Linux/Ryzen's to it.  It's under settings...
> Linux/Ryzen 1700 will get ~10K with MIP, 22K with Zika!  Here, check my 1700 running Zika/HST https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4672064/lastDays
> 
> Edit: MIP totally rocks on Windows/Intel.



I believe this is what you're referring too isn't it @thebluebumblebee ?? 





Then this one -





I've just created a new profile and updated the default one as I'll use that for the 5960X..  I'll see how the points side of things go...  

Apologies, @mstenholm, copied the text and attachments as put them in this thread and not the previous guess it didn't like the copy and paste move....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

phill said:


> From the chat earlier in Pie thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action - this is what I get when I try to open your attachment.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

Fixed


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2019)

So finally I got around to convert one of my Windows cruncher/folders to Linux (Ubuntu). I had to install twice and twice I made the mistake to choose English which I think is what give me problems now with my Scandinavian keyboard. I can't find : which is used a lot in terminal commands. I spent too much time today so the folding part have to wait. That's minus 1.4M PPD. 
245 W for my X58 Hex just crunching and the 2700x is running circles around it at 190-200 W.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 16, 2019)

Time to load up that x58 with GPUs and fold away ;-)


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2019)

XZero450 said:


> Time to load up that x58 with GPUs and fold away ;-)



The problem with the X58 UD7 MB is that the spacing between the slots are narrow and the top card needs 80 % fan to stay below 70 C. I figured out how to get the : so there is hope yet for at least the 1070 ti. The 2060 will end up with a 1070 in my Ryzen 7, sooner or later. I think that 4M PPD is decent but 5.5 is better for sure.


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> The problem with the X58 UD7 MB is that the spacing between the slots are narrow and the top card needs 80 % fan to stay below 70 C. I figured out how to get the : so there is hope yet for at least the 1070 ti. The 2060 will end up with a 1070 in my Ryzen 7, sooner or later. I think that 4M PPD is decent but 5.5 is better for sure.



Would you consider using some GPU risers? Then you can space them out however you'd like to   Allows plenty of air that way as well


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2019)

phill said:


> Would you consider using some GPU risers? Then you can space them out however you'd like to   Allows plenty of air that way as well


I have been thinking about it but this is a old rig (8 years I think) and the PSU is running 540 W out of 700 and getting warm in the process so I will give it a quiet retirement. My new 2700x with a 860 W can handle it. Tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 17, 2019)

My 1700's are averaging over 12,000 credits per day since i removed MIP from their workloads, lots of Zika on them too. Pretty nice^^ 

https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/1083157


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> My 1700's are averaging over 12,000 credits per day since i removed MIP from their workloads, lots of Zika on them too. Pretty nice^^
> 
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/1083157


And it will go up over the next 5-10 days.  They're still "spooling up".


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 17, 2019)

Also forgot to add; i just added a Ryzen 7 2700 to my farm. Now i have 2x 1700 and one 2700 on Linux crunching 24/7. The 2700 does 3.4Ghz at the same wattage as the 1700 which does 3.2, not bad for a refresh. Now i have 4x 8 core 16 thread CPUs crunching ^^ my main PC is out of action till tuesday though. Since i gave my 2700X to my mate to put in his Helios 500 Laptop (4 ghz 8 core in lappie, the helios has top notch cooling), and he bought me another 2700X for my PC since he wanted to test it. But that's 32 cores 64 threads for WCG  including the 1200, 36 cores 68 threads lol. I think I have a crunching problem...


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 17, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Also forgot to add; i just added a Ryzen 7 2700 to my farm. Now i have 2x 1700 and one 2700 on Linux crunching 24/7. The 2700 does 3.4Ghz at the same wattage as the 1700 which does 3.2, not bad for a refresh. Now i have 4x 8 core 16 thread CPUs crunching ^^ my main PC is out of action till tuesday though. Since i gave my 2700X to my mate to put in his Helios 500 Laptop (4 ghz 8 core in lappie, the helios has top notch cooling), and he bought me another 2700X for my PC since he wanted to test it. But that's 32 cores 64 threads for WCG  including the 1200, 36 cores 68 threads lol. I think I have a crunching problem...



It's not a problem but rather, an enthusiasm.  Nothing wrong with an enthusiasm.


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Also forgot to add; i just added a Ryzen 7 2700 to my farm. Now i have 2x 1700 and one 2700 on Linux crunching 24/7. The 2700 does 3.4Ghz at the same wattage as the 1700 which does 3.2, not bad for a refresh. Now i have 4x 8 core 16 thread CPUs crunching ^^ my main PC is out of action till tuesday though. Since i gave my 2700X to my mate to put in his Helios 500 Laptop (4 ghz 8 core in lappie, the helios has top notch cooling), and he bought me another 2700X for my PC since he wanted to test it. But that's 32 cores 64 threads for WCG  including the 1200, 36 cores 68 threads lol. I think I have a crunching problem...



I'm not even sure how that works?! lol    Great to have you on the team @AmioriK   Agree with @XZero450 100%   Enthusiasm is king


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2019)

So I got up at 4 AM and found out that my new router was acting up. Hotline opens at 9 so I spent the time finding out that WI-FI had gone and two of the four wire connections dead. That's no problem for WCG but five folding GPUs couldn't upload. Drove and got a replacement router that didn't work. Drove back and got one that did. Spent almost two hours with hotline in the process. At 14:00 things were back to normal. What we do to keep out equipment running. Time for breakfast.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

@mstenholm - That's just dedication for you sir   Does that mean that you might be number 2 again tomorrow??


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2019)

phill said:


> @mstenholm - That's just dedication for you sir   Does that mean that you might be number 2 again tomorrow??


yes, again


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 22, 2019)

Just can't give me an edge, can you? 

I have some new machines on the way, just need to figure out how to power them..


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 22, 2019)

XZero450 said:


> Just can't give me an edge, can you?
> 
> I have some new machines on the way, just need to figure out how to power them..


I was trying to claw in what I lost by going beta on all GPUs but that back-fired - my 2060s don't like them. One so bad that it is in bad standing, the other lost three WUs in the process. Back to normal with only the 2070s doing them now. Yes I know wrong forum.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 24, 2019)

Been super busy with work for the last few months and finally got a weekend off. I've wanted to go to a smaller case for a while now and about a month I picked up a corsair 275R. Newegg had it on sale and with the rebate was only about $50. They have updated the TG window with posts on the case frame and thumbscrews instead of the allen screw that all the reviews hated. Its actually a really nice case especially for the price. My ram wont sync with aura anymore so it just does the rainbow pattern, but I kind of like it that way with solid color on the strips and fans.  Here it is, can't decide between orange or the light blue/white. I'm going to get some 90 degree fittings and clean up the loop a bit. It is pretty tight but I think I can make it look a little better. I also need to top of the reservoir, but it's good enough for now.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2019)

That's a pretty slick system, man. The RGB RAM is almost forgivable... 

I still want to see one of our less sane members build racks of systems connected to a mack truck radiator with a big industrial fan strapped to it. It would be even more fun to connect it to a really high pressure pump, if it wouldn't blow up somehow. 






It's a good thing I'm _not_ rich. Surely, I would be doing ridiculous things...


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2019)

4x4n said:


> Here it is, can't decide between orange or the light blue/white.


The Orange is much less harsh, more soothing. That would be my pick. Nice box, good work at it.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Apologies for the lack of updates recently everyone, had Isabelle with me and we've been driving all over the country visiting people and my Grampy, so just updated everything this morning...

On another note, has anyone noticed any issues with running Mint 19.1?  It seems to be a right memory sucker compared to 18.3, I just wondered if anyone had noticed any difference?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2019)

Any idea where our Cap'n @Norton has been? I feel like I missed something somewhere...


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

I PM'd him back on the 11th March and he was last seen on the 12th March on TPU...  I hope all is ok with him and such


----------



## Bones (Apr 5, 2019)

I too hope he's OK.


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2019)

Hopefully Norton will be back soon.  Miss seeing him about but I understood he had some family issues when I started doing the pie stuff for him, so I hope it's getting sorted and better for him


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2019)

At some point, today, while I was at work, this happened.







​


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

Arjai said:


> At some point, today, while I was at work, this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that was yesterday   But either ways, congrats mate


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2019)

Um, I posted this yesterday. 4/6/19....Not sure how yesterday works in the UK.

LOL,


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Um, I posted this yesterday. 4/6/19....Not sure how yesterday works in the UK.
> 
> LOL,



Who knows. They also drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Um, I posted this yesterday. 4/6/19....Not sure how yesterday works in the UK.
> 
> LOL,







Well yesterday is the 7th here lol  



hat said:


> Who knows. They also drive on the wrong side of the road.



What the heck else am I doing wrong or the wrong way around??


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Apr 8, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Um, I posted this yesterday. 4/6/19....Not sure how yesterday works in the UK.


The date format the UK uses is day/month/year whilst Americans use month/date/year - also WCG uses the American format.


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> The date format the UK uses is day/month/year whilst Americans use month/date/year - also WCG uses the American format.



That's just being in the UK then lol I do wonder why there is any difference at all??


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2019)

Cause Americans do some things differently just to be different. Except driving on the wrong side of the road. That's just totally bonkers.


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2019)

hat said:


> Cause Americans do some things differently just to be different. Except driving on the wrong side of the road. That's just totally bonkers.



I do wonder why we are on the right but hey, it works for us lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2019)

*Free-DC is unfortunately running very low on funds (< $60) and I can probably only justify sustaining this for a few more months. Bandwidth alone is >$100 per month. I've been running the sites for almost 20years now. If you are interested in seeing this continue, please consider donating via the link on the left side.*

*https://stats.free-dc.org/donate *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi guys

Apologies for the lack of updates and such, I had some sad news last Sunday as my Grampy passed away and on the Saturday before, I had Isabelle with me for a week so I've had next to zero time to do anything but I've got the data and such, just never managed to get it updated on the forum..

Please bare with me and I see if I can get everything updated hopefully tonight but hopefully over the next few days   Being back at work might help as if I'm quiet I'll do some then  

I hope all is ok and has anyone seen or heard from @Norton at all?  Is everything ok with him?  

I've also seen the notice for the Free-DC, is there perhaps something that TPU could possibly do something with??


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 23, 2019)

phill said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Apologies for the lack of updates and such, I had some sad news last Sunday as my Grampy passed away and on the Saturday before, I had Isabelle with me for a week so I've had next to zero time to do anything but I've got the data and such, just never managed to get it updated on the forum..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I hope that he had a painless sleep at the transition.


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope that he had a painless sleep at the transition.



I wish I knew sadly we never made it down in time before he passed away but I can but hope...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for the update @phill , and sorry for your loss.
I'm not concerned about @Norton .  His daily output assures me that he's tending to his rigs, but he's just too busy to talk with us.


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear @phill and don't apologise for the updates. I can live without pie (and seeing everyone else doing better than me )


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for the kind replies guys, I'll see if works not so busy tomorrow I'll get things updated a bit 

@thebluebumblebee , that's kind of a nice way of putting it  but I do like seeing Norton around..  

It's been getting rather warm here of late, so I hope this 16" fan I've got helps the issue...   7 rigs in a room pulling 2000w isn't easy too keep cool


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2019)

Anyone want to cool their farm?  It's half price!
Koolance ERM-3K3UA rack-mount water cooling system - $500


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 24, 2019)

If this is in the wrong section I would be happy for someone to direct me to where it should go. 

I am hoping someone can help a lass out with the following: 

I am running WCG on 3 computers, so know the issues is only on one currently and I have never had them before. 

The Progress % and elapsed time column is continuously flashing  on jobs that are running. 

I have one task (HSTB) that shows Elapsed time is 1d 13:29 with 1d 13:38 remaining (49.9% completed) 

I have never gotten tasks that are that long and never had the flashing before. I am unsure whether to let it go or uninstall and reinstall. I just don't want the tasks to be a waste of time if I have a real issue. 
Any suggestions  would be appreciated.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 24, 2019)

phill said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Apologies for the lack of updates and such, I had some sad news last Sunday as my Grampy passed away and on the Saturday before, I had Isabelle with me for a week so I've had next to zero time to do anything but I've got the data and such, just never managed to get it updated on the forum..
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2019)

ozkisses said:


> If this is in the wrong section I would be happy for someone to direct me to where it should go.
> 
> I am hoping someone can help a lass out with the following:
> 
> ...


Is there anything in the event log?


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

All updated everyone, that wasn't quick still with the misses chatting to me...  5 minutes peace would be awesome!! 

That cooling system looks pretty decent..  I'd personally run three separate loops, with the triple rads there..  Temps are so much better under water....



ozkisses said:


> If this is in the wrong section I would be happy for someone to direct me to where it should go.
> 
> I am hoping someone can help a lass out with the following:
> 
> ...



If this happens, I've found that if you quit Bonic and then reload it or just restart the rig (more so important if you leave it on 24/7) it'll sort its self out.  Had a task at work that was running over 3 days, restarted the laptop and it went from 36 hours or whatever it was to 4 hours and then finished in a few more hours after..  Sometimes they can get stuck and this sometimes is a nice simple fix.  When you exit Boinc properly, it will 'save' the work units your doing, so you'll only use that one unit not everything  

If you could let us know what the result it, that'll be great


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 24, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is there anything in the event log?



I should have said I checked that also and nothing to suggest an issue there.

I have suspended all new tasks and will wait for current running to finish and reinstall I think.


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Peter1986C said:


> Sorry for your loss.



Thank you Peter


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 24, 2019)

phill said:


> All updated everyone, that wasn't quick still with the misses chatting to me...  5 minutes peace would be awesome!!
> 
> That cooling system looks pretty decent..  I'd personally run three separate loops, with the triple rads there..  Temps are so much better under water....
> 
> ...



Thank you Phill. I will be back after I try your suggestions although my first port of call was the restart. I do leave running 24/7 so will let you know after a reinstall.


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

No need to reinstall I found, I just simply quit Boinc, restarted my laptop and then the task sorted itself out and then carried on as normal for whatever reason...  I'd give it a go before you reinstall   Failing that, just cancel off the work unit that's stuck and on you go


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 24, 2019)

phill said:


> All updated everyone, that wasn't quick still with the misses chatting to me...  5 minutes peace would be awesome!!
> 
> That cooling system looks pretty decent..  I'd personally run three separate loops, with the triple rads there..  Temps are so much better under water....
> 
> ...





phill said:


> No need to reinstall I found, I just simply quit Boinc, restarted my laptop and then the task sorted itself out and then carried on as normal for whatever reason...  I'd give it a go before you reinstall   Failing that, just cancel off the work unit that's stuck and on you go



Did it all Phill even a reinstall and problems still exist. No one seems to have the flashing problem according to the WCG forums although HSTB is a common error with additional time and thank you I will abort that one. I will have to put up with a disco going on, on my screen until it sorts itself out. Thank you for your help.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

ozkisses said:


> Did it all Phill even a reinstall and problems still exist. No one seems to have the flashing problem according to the WCG forums although HSTB is a common error with additional time and thank you I will abort that one. I will have to put up with a disco going on, on my screen until it sorts itself out. Thank you for your help.



Do you mean flashing like it's refreshing a list or anything?  Mine does that all the time on my 5960X rig, I'm unsure why as it has SLI 1080 Ti's in there (maybe they can't handle Boinc??).....  I'm surprised that after an uninstall and then install, it's still saving the same tasks?  Something doesn't quite sound right there to me...  

If you do fix it, please let us know what it is!!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2019)

phill said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Apologies for the lack of updates and such, I had some sad news last Sunday as my Grampy passed away and on the Saturday before, I had Isabelle with me for a week so I've had next to zero time to do anything but I've got the data and such, just never managed to get it updated on the forum..
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss Phill


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 25, 2019)

phill said:


> Do you mean flashing like it's refreshing a list or anything?  Mine does that all the time on my 5960X rig, I'm unsure why as it has SLI 1080 Ti's in there (maybe they can't handle Boinc??).....  I'm surprised that after an uninstall and then install, it's still saving the same tasks?  Something doesn't quite sound right there to me...
> 
> If you do fix it, please let us know what it is!!



Yes to refreshing a list but constant and yes to it saved the same tasks on a reinstall. I know, odd! 

Definitely let you know if i work something out as it may help others along the way.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

HammerON said:


> Sorry for your loss Phill



Thank you sir   He will be very dearly missed 



ozkisses said:


> Yes to refreshing a list but constant and yes to it saved the same tasks on a reinstall. I know, odd!
> 
> Definitely let you know if i work something out as it may help others along the way.



Daft question, but did you restart the device in between uninstalling and reinstalling?  That might be a reason but unless it's not cleared out the temp files or something..  Not sure what is going on there lol


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 25, 2019)

phill said:


> Thank you sir   He will be very dearly missed
> 
> 
> 
> Daft question, but did you restart the device in between uninstalling and reinstalling?  That might be a reason but unless it's not cleared out the temp files or something..  Not sure what is going on there lol



No I didn't but worth another try.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

ozkisses said:


> No I didn't but worth another try.



I'm not sure why it would continue where you left off, that's a new one for me...  Please let us know if you get it sorted tho


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 25, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm not sure why it would continue where you left off, that's a new one for me...  Please let us know if you get it sorted tho


Ours is not to question why Phill. lol


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

ozkisses said:


> Ours is not to question why Phill. lol



Trouble is I gotta know why 

Just seen this on Free-DC and thought people might like to know 






Very nice of people to be able to donate anything   I wish I had the cash spare to send anything at all..
I will mention it again, is it something that TPU or another forum could actually host at all?   I'm just curious if it would be a possibility


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 26, 2019)

phill said:


> Trouble is I gotta know why



Phill I don't know the answer but If anyone asks again I did have success with getting rid of the disco look by requesting no new tasks and when I got home from work this morning had zero to complete so requested tasks again and disco lights stopped. Yeah baby!


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2019)

Glad it's all worked out eventually for you   Wish I could know or understand the reason behind the problem still tho!


----------



## Arjai (May 1, 2019)

ozkisses said:


> Phill I don't know the answer but If anyone asks again I did have success with getting rid of the disco look by requesting no new tasks and when I got home from work this morning had zero to complete so requested tasks again and disco lights stopped. Yeah baby!



I think it has to do with the Southern Hemisphere. Magnetic differences from the Northern Hemisphere, where IBM developed the program. Apparently, after BOINC sent you all new Queue, they also sent the magnetic update for you.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2019)

On command, my dog will spin, counter-clockwise.  I wonder if she would spin clockwise south of the equator?


----------



## Arjai (May 6, 2019)

Anyone else going to Chicago in July? The BOINC Workshop?


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Just for some information everyone 

This week I'll be rather busy with things and my Grampy's funeral is on Friday, so I'll be travelling a load.   Going to pick up my daughter tomorrow and dropping her back Sunday, 8 hour trips if not more (hopefully less if the traffic is nice for me) but pie and such might be a little hit and miss so I apologise in advance if I'm not around much..  

I hope everyone is doing well 

As I mentioned in the FAH thread, there was something that I wished to share with you guys, well here it is...





And all tidied away...  Well kinda ...





If anyone would be interested, I am looking to possibly get rid of a few of these.  As I'm based in the UK and the fact they weigh about the same as a small planet when fully loaded, pick up or drop off might be possible, might do something in connection with the Kreij give away but only if there was some interest  

Still, I hoped that this might give people a few smiles, just because well, you have to love a bit of overkill   Don't you?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2019)

phill said:


> you have to love a bit of overkill


No, no, no.  You have to know your audience.  Around here, that's just a good start.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2019)

I've posted in the past that my Ryzen 1700 pulls 130 watts.  Since then I got a 1700X, which has a 95 watt TDP versus the 1700's 65 watt TDP.  So, the 1700 has been averaging 22,689 and the 1700X is at 24,801.  So, what's the real wattage difference for that 9.3% difference?  15 watts, which is actually 11.5% more.  The 1700 is on the fancy MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM while the 1700X is on a Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 so I have no idea if that has any effect on the wattages. Both systems are set to run Zika and HSTB on Linux.


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2019)

Dammit, anyway. 

My plan for today was to change up my surge protector.

My current one has 11 sockets. Between my switch, router, monitor and my computers, I am short one outlet.

I bought a Belkin, with 12 outlets and better surge protection, over a month ago. 

Today, was suppose to be a day off, I was gonna do the switch and some updates to each of them. Some OS changes and Teamviewer updates, since I have one monitor for the 9 crunchers, that I monitor via my laptop.

But, that didn't work out, since my job is so sucky. I am down to 4, including me, employees. Today, the employee that was scheduled did not show...She said she was sick, on Friday.

I have not heard from her since. So, today was 4 days of open to close.


I need sleep. Goodnight.


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2019)

I am sad to say that my points will be down for a while.  I have decided to part out the i9 7980XE cruncher.  I took her down last night and disassembled.  Need to re-invest the money else where for the time being.  Hopefully I will be able to replace the cruncher down the road with something even better


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

I'd put a smiley face as well @HammerON but it wouldn't let me..  I'd love a 7980XE to go with my X299 Dark I have still in the box, but that's a long way off as well!!    I hope you manage to sort out everything and get something even better when you come to replace it


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

HammerON said:


> I am sad to say that my points will be down for a while.  I have decided to part out the i9 7980XE cruncher.  I took her down last night and disassembled.  Need to re-invest the money else where for the time being.  Hopefully I will be able to replace the cruncher down the road with something even better


It have to some CPU to replace your i9. Maybe the Ryzen 4000?


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2019)

Hi everybody!!
I have some questions for the team, unrelated to Crunching.

I have a need for a Laptop ans Tablet. They need to be able to handle a construction site and travel in a work truck. The Laptop needs a big HDD, to store work site photos. The Tablet needs to be able to do quickbooks and Facebook. The business site is on Facebook, for now, and they won't need a web site for a while.

If anyone here has experience with construction site laptops and tablets, I would love to hear your advice.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wtb-us-rugged-laptop.255800/#post-4051709

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/looking-for-a-tablet-that-is-rugged.255799/#post-4051705


----------



## xvi (May 23, 2019)

I had to decommission a server a bit ago so to make up for it ever so slightly, I looked into the AWS EC2 Free Tier and I'm happy to say that I've got it running and have some numbers to report back.
Without the free tier promo, my "t2.micro" instance it looks like it costs $0.31 per day or roughly $9 a month. I'm not sure if I ran out of the trial since I played with this a number of years ago or if this is going to be comped at the end of the month. I suppose I'll find out.
Edit: That server might be back temporarily.

I figured I would document my numbers here just in case anyone else was curious to know what a single core AWS EC2 machine could do.






```
5/22/2019 10:36:28 PM |  | Processor: 1 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2676 v3 @ 2.40GHz [Family 6 Model 63 Stepping 2]
5/22/2019 10:57:43 PM |  | Running CPU benchmarks
5/22/2019 10:57:43 PM |  | Suspending computation - CPU benchmarks in progress
5/22/2019 10:58:15 PM |  | Benchmark results:
5/22/2019 10:58:15 PM |  | Number of CPUs: 1
5/22/2019 10:58:15 PM |  | 354 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
5/22/2019 10:58:15 PM |  | 6203 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
5/22/2019 10:58:16 PM |  | Resuming computation
```



Arjai said:


> If anyone here has experience with construction site laptops and tablets, I would love to hear your advice.


A Toshiba Panasonic Toughbook (or the Dell Rugged series) comes to mind, although I'm not sure it'd do too much in the way of large storage as they tend to use SSDs instead. You may be able to swap that out with a large mechanical drive though.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 5, 2019)

Dammit! I was at work ALL day, left at 5:40am this morning. Just got home to find my computers were all off. I checked the breakers and sure enough, something tripped it. Not sure what, or when. But now, I have to move an HDMI cable all around along with a VGA cable for a couple of boxes...Damn it, I am tired, too!

Oh well, guess I better get at it!


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Dammit! I was at work ALL day, left at 5:40am this morning. Just got home to find my computers were all off. I checked the breakers and sure enough, something tripped it. Not sure what, or when. But now, I have to move an HDMI cable all around along with a VGA cable for a couple of boxes...Damn it, I am tired, too!
> 
> Oh well, guess I better get at it!



I hope all went ok @Arjai !!


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

Has anyone else had a few issues over night where work units haven't been downloaded/uploaded at all?  Was there any maintenance going on over night?  I don't remember seeing anything.....?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Has anyone else had a few issues over night where work units haven't been downloaded/uploaded at all?  Was there any maintenance going on over night?  I don't remember seeing anything.....?



Network Issues - Not Sending or Receiving Work​
 

      Hello everyone,

We're currently experiencing a serious issue with the network in the data center where our system resides. While this is going on, we are unable to send or receive work units. Support is working on the issue.

Our tech team (as always!!!) is hard at work doing what they can on their end, but we'll post updates here as they become available.

Thanks to everyone for their support and patience.

Caiti


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Network Issues - Not Sending or Receiving Work​
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> ...



Thanks @mstenholm   Was that on the Boinc or World Grid site again?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Thanks @mstenholm   Was that on the Boinc or* World Grid site* again?


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

I normally see updates in the Notices tab on the program but nothing showed up..  Hopefully it'll be sort out soon  

EDIT - I can't even see anything on the World Grid site saying that it's got issues...  I must be blind and daft!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


>



I'm only about 200 million points behind you mate!!   Give me 125798 days to catch up!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone running WCG on a 9900K?  Your input is requested: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i9-9900k-causes-noises-when-running-primegrid.256735/


----------



## HammerON (Jun 26, 2019)

I finally got around to installing Ubuntu on another SSD as I was disappointed in my numbers while crunching under Windows 10 (averaging about 14,000 ppd). So I should see the numbers go back to around 26,000 ppd again with the E5 2683 v3...


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2019)

HammerON said:


> I finally got around to installing Ubuntu on another SSD as I was disappointed in my numbers while crunching under Windows 10 (averaging about 14,000 ppd). So I should see the numbers go back to around 26,000 ppd again with the E5 2683 v3...



What sort of power draw do you see for the CPU @HammerON ?   I'm after some V3's for my two R730's and wondering what to put in them...


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 26, 2019)

phill said:


> What sort of power draw do you see for the CPU @HammerON ?  I'm after some V3's for my two R730's and wondering what to put in them...


The ES models are dirt cheap - 110 £, even the normal is only 300 £. For this amount of crunching power . Come on Phill the sun is shinning.


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> The ES models are dirt cheap - 110 £, even the normal is only 300 £. For this amount of crunching power . Come on Phill the sun is shinning.



I wish it was here!!    It's very dull today for some reason, not even making 160w at the moment 

Would there be any reasons for an ES CPU to not work in a Dell server??


----------



## HammerON (Jun 26, 2019)

phill said:


> What sort of power draw do you see for the CPU @HammerON ?   I'm after some V3's for my two R730's and wondering what to put in them...


Checked last year and posted in the other WCG thread:








						How efficient is your cruncher?
					

I've been playing with a XEON system I've recently cobbled together and was looking to replace my current system in my specs with. After running both for 24 hours on a power meter the 16 thread XEON looks to be my favoured choice at 2.7Kw for that period, compared to the 2.35Kw for the 4 thread...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 26, 2019)

HammerON said:


> Checked last year and posted in the other WCG thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@phill so what are you waiting for?


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> @phill so what are you waiting for?



Money


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 29, 2019)

Counting down to +15 % / core improvement 3900x Geekbench
I didn't run Geekbench on my own systems but I found a base 2700x system with slow RAM (scored 33757). Going by Integer score for Multi-core each core is 15 % faster on the 3900x. Add the extra 50% cores. Sweet.


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2019)

I think the new Ryzen CPUs will be brilliant for crunching on..  I just hope that one day I'll be able to afford a new one lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm just wondering how the IPC uplift, the large L3 cache and the doubled floating point performance will all add up.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 29, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm just wondering how the IPC uplift, the large L3 cache and the doubled floating point performance will all add up.


3900x on a OpenZika diet and 4200 MHz RAM will do 42k PPD stock . Let's hope that they put OpenZika on hold too long Pause


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2019)

It seems today that Free-DC has a bit of an issue with WCG as it's not updated since the 1st...  

World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
Last Checked : Wed Jul 03, 07:57:27 2019 BST
Data Updated : Mon Jul 01, 22:10:18 2019 BST
Current Time: Wed Jul 03, 12:56:53 2019 BST 

Is anyone else having the same problems?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2019)

phill said:


> It seems today that Free-DC has a bit of an issue with WCG as it's not updated since the 1st...
> 
> World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
> Last Checked : Wed Jul 03, 07:57:27 2019 BST
> ...


Yes, seems like a general Free-DC problem.


----------



## Bow (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey guys, 
Question.  I have not changed my settings in BOINC in years, maybe even 2 PC's ago.
What would optional settings be for me setup, see spec's.  BTW running stock fan.  

Thanks!!


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2019)

I don't think I've changed my settings ever if I'm honest...  I just let it crack on and go from there if I'm honest.  The only time I touch the settings are when putting it on laptops but since stopping that I just let it do it's thing  

Is there something you're thinking about or worried about in particular??


----------



## Bow (Jul 4, 2019)

No, not really.  
just wondering how much disc space and what not I should devote to crunching.  Just want to get the most out of of my system without overclocking.
i


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

To be honest Bow, I've never really ran into problems with leaving everything at default settings.  If you have a lot of cores, I find a day or twos work units in reserve more than enough since I'm not using my crunchers 24/7 (couldn't afford the electric bill!) but I'd only really change things if something isn't working..  

Are you having issues with anything at all?


----------



## Bow (Jul 6, 2019)

No problems at all,


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2019)

I'd then just leave alone to be honest   Why mess with it if it's working?   I'll finish with....

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2019)

So both x2700/Linux ran out of OpenZika during the night. The alternative is 50-60% points output and less time to my 100 year MCM badge.

The x570 review was a mixed bag - poor OC (OK could be fixed with the proper BIOS) and poor RAM scaling. Not so good with 4000 MHz incoming. Danish retailers seems to think that 99% of their profit should come from MBs so I put them on hold for some weeks and try my luck with one of my X470s. That being the TPU tested MSI M7 AC so I know it will perform decent at stock.  Now waiting for the ordered 3900X that clearly will benefit from the 480 mm rad that I plan for it. The 3900X is not sipping watts but coming from an 32 nm hex Intel I doubt that I will see any difference on the meter.

Happy crunching team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> The 3900X is not sipping watts


Actually, it is.  It has twice the cores and threads of the 8700K, but only uses ~20 watts more.  Did you want 12 cores AND 45 watts?

*For the Linux users* among us, be warned: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-3700x-3900x-linux&num=1

Edit: TLDR: the 3000 series Ryzens are not booting with the latest Linux kernels.  Use Ubuntu 18.04 LTS or a distro based on it.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Actually, it is.  It has twice the cores and threads of the 8700K, but only uses ~20 watts more.  Did you want 12 cores AND 45 watts?
> 
> *For the Linux users* among us, be warned: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-3700x-3900x-linux&num=1


I wasn't expecting it to be anywhere near 105 W and I'm not disappointing with the sub 200 W.  I only got to page 2 in your link so I might return with an edit tomorrow, but Ubuntu 18.04 seems to boot and then I'm happy. I was expecting some hick ups but mostly in the driver department. Now I will start up with a proven MB/driver/OS combo and _should_ be good.


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> So both x2700/Linux ran out of OpenZika during the night. The alternative is 50-60% points output and less time to my 100 year MCM badge.
> 
> The x570 review was a mixed bag - poor OC (OK could be fixed with the proper BIOS) and poor RAM scaling. Not so good with 4000 MHz incoming. Danish retailers seems to think that 99% of their profit should come from MBs so I put them on hold for some weeks and try my luck with one of my X470s. That being the TPU tested MSI M7 AC so I know it will perform decent at stock.  Now waiting for the ordered 3900X that clearly will benefit from the 480 mm rad that I plan for it. The 3900X is not sipping watts but coming from an 32 nm hex Intel I doubt that I will see any difference on the meter.
> 
> Happy crunching team.



I've been having a bit of a shock today with my X58 SR-2 system..  Recently my mate sent me some X5675's over to me, a bit of an upgrade from a pair of X5650's anyways..  Did some testing today and wow was I surprised at what the rig was pulling...  200w idle and nearly 385w under load for the two X5650's at STOCK 2.67Ghz speeds...  Sweet jesus..... 
That said, I've thrown the X5675's in and it's pulling more or less the same power..  I've seen it hitting 400w under load but that's the highest so far..  I'll try and get some pictures put up..  It's been a busy day with my little lady but otherwise it's been good


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 8, 2019)

phill said:


> I've been having a bit of a shock today with my X58 SR-2 system..  Recently my mate sent me some X5675's over to me, a bit of an upgrade from a pair of X5650's anyways..  Did some testing today and wow was I surprised at what the rig was pulling...  200w idle and nearly 385w under load for the two X5650's at STOCK 2.67Ghz speeds...  Sweet jesus.....
> That said, I've thrown the X5675's in and it's pulling more or less the same power..  I've seen it hitting 400w under load but that's the highest so far..  I'll try and get some pictures put up..  It's been a busy day with my little lady but otherwise it's been good


That SR-2 board uses 50 W just being in the box  .  My hex pulls around 220 W with  water cooling and fans en mass so double up the cores with the same consumption is fine by me.
Yes yesterday was busy for the geeks. I ended up  getting one of the three 3900x the dealer had coming in, well most likely I get it around the 15th. I still don't know if/when I get my overkill 4000 MHz Samsung B-die kit but the 3200 MHz ditto I have now apparently don't slow things down by much so I don't push for it.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 8, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> So both x2700/Linux ran out of OpenZika during the night. The alternative is 50-60% points output and less time to my 100 year MCM badge.
> 
> The x570 review was a mixed bag - poor OC (OK could be fixed with the proper BIOS) and poor RAM scaling. Not so good with 4000 MHz incoming. Danish retailers seems to think that 99% of their profit should come from MBs so I put them on hold for some weeks and try my luck with one of my X470s. That being the TPU tested MSI M7 AC so I know it will perform decent at stock.  Now waiting for the ordered 3900X that clearly will benefit from the 480 mm rad that I plan for it. The 3900X is not sipping watts but coming from an 32 nm hex Intel I doubt that I will see any difference on the meter.
> 
> Happy crunching team.


I ran out as well.  Thanks for the reminder.  I hadn't checked my stats as I was camping this weekend.  Looked last night and saw that I was sitting idle.


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> That SR-2 board uses 50 W just being in the box  .  My hex pulls around 220 W with  water cooling and fans en mass so double up the cores with the same consumption is fine by me.
> Yes yesterday was busy for the geeks. I ended up  getting one of the three 3900x the dealer had coming in, well most likely I get it around the 15th. I still don't know if/when I get my overkill 4000 MHz Samsung B-die kit but the 3200 MHz ditto I have now apparently don't slow things down by much so I don't push for it.



I can't wait to see how well it gets on   The SR-2 is a piece of history for me, however inefficient it is   I was rather surprised to see 400w under load mind, last time I looked I thought it was nearer the 300w marker but oh well   It's only on whenever the solar is producing enough  



HammerON said:


> I ran out as well.  Thanks for the reminder.  I hadn't checked my stats as I was camping this weekend.  Looked last night and saw that I was sitting idle.



I hope you had a great time camping   I hope that the weather was good for you?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 9, 2019)

Way to hot. We have been having record temps for the last couple weeks. Plus it has been smokey as there is a large forest fire burning not to far away. We cut our camping short by one day. Still had fun though!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm only running my 1700 with 4 GB of RAM.  That was fine with Zika, but it's running out of RAM with FAAH!

Edit: Robbed Peter, and now it's running 16 threads, not all of them FAAH, some HST thrown in, and it has 7% system memory left.


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

HammerON said:


> Way to hot. We have been having record temps for the last couple weeks. Plus it has been smokey as there is a large forest fire burning not to far away. We cut our camping short by one day. Still had fun though!!!



It's been rather warm over this side of the pond but since cycling to and from work for the last month or so has been made much nicer with this, I can't really argue, I just wish it wasn't so hot as I sweat like a kid in a computer games shop!! lol   
I'm glad you had fun even with the forest fire, that's a shame to hear  



thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm only running my 1700 with 4 GB of RAM.  That was fine with Zika, but it's running out of RAM with FAAH!
> 
> Edit: Robbed Peter, and now it's running 16 threads, not all of them FAAH, some HST thrown in, and it has 7% system memory left.



I found so far @thebluebumblebee, running 19.1 Cinamon on my rigs even with 8 threads, it's using up 8Gb of ram easily...  I've recently found a cheapy 4Gb stick of DDR4 to throw in my 6700k cruncher as 4Gb was way too little to have it running properly.  It kept showing up, "Waiting for memory" when running the tasks...  Not what I was hoping for but hey...

I'm seriously considering when I have some spare cash as I'd mentioned it another thread, that I'll be putting in 32Gb in my Z77 and Z97 systems and the same for my DDR4 systems as well...  It's just a shame it's taking so much memory now...  But it's not the end of the world   I'm half tempted to swap out my spinny drives for SSDs also..  I think they are a little bit of a bottleneck even in the cruncher PCs...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2019)

RAM, part II:
I remembered that there was some Ballistix Sport LT 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 on sale for $62 at Newegg.  I was considering buying some, but when I checked, they were out of stock.  Not only that, but Newegg only had 3 different sku's of 2 x 8GB DDR4-3200 PERIOD.  Looks like the clearance sales have worked.

I ended up chuckling to myself with this RAM issue.  2 GB was just fine with 4 threads, but I've got up to 16 threads now.  My thinking must adapt!

On Linux, htop will show how much RAM each thread is using.


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

For my 1700X's @thebluebumblebee I have 16Gb in there and that is sometimes uses up to 60% or so..  16Gb seems to be about the minimum for it now   Even with 8 threads funnily enough.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2019)

IIRC, what has always been recommended around here is 500 MB per thread.  I just forgot to take into account the number of threads I have now.  Nice problem to have.


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 11, 2019)

Hoping @manofthem and @Norton are OK. I've been quiet over here. My A/C can barely keep up with the heat without my servers being on. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

It's been getting rather warm over here, my poor CPU water temps have been hittin 40c!!  Crazy warm and with no air con, not so comfortable to sit in either...  still the sun has been out and solar has been kind, so everything has been crunching away that can  

I've messaged Norton a few times to see how he is etc, but I'm not sure if he's even been on the site at all.  Whatever is going on, I hope he's alright    I've not seen Manofthem either, so I hope he's doing well too   That said, a few regulars have dropped off their local visits, which is a shame  

What's the temps like over where you are @Boatvan ?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 11, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> Hoping @manofthem and @Norton are OK. I've been quiet over here. My A/C can barely keep up with the heat without my servers being on. Hope you all are doing well!


Right...I happened upon this thread looking for Norton..
Been a few months.. Beginning to get worried.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Right...I happened upon this thread looking for Norton..
> Been a few months.. Beginning to get worried.


His systems are crunching away, so I'm not concerned.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 11, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> His systems are crunching away, so I'm not concerned.


Knowing the problems he had in the past with internet connections on the various rigs placed around, I would say he is still active working to get things going. It's OK to take a break away from the forum.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2019)

LINK



thebluebumblebee said:


> *For the Linux users* among us, be warned: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-3700x-3900x-linux&num=1
> 
> Edit: TLDR: the 3000 series Ryzens are not booting with the latest Linux kernels.  Use Ubuntu 18.04 LTS or a distro based on it.


AMD Releases *BIOS Fix* To Motherboard Partners For Booting Newer Linux Distributions

Phoronix is required reading for Linux users.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2019)

I soooooo wish I had some cash and a pair of Hero 7 Crosshair boards at this point....  Man that is cheap!!   

I was just wondering as well guys, has anyone been having any issues with sending and receiving work from WCG at all??  

My SR-2 system has seemed to have a few hickups of late with uploading/downloading tasks for WCG but also seems to be dropping off my network for some reason..  I've only recently changed over the CPUs from the X5650's to the X5675's and I'm sure it's not that...  Well, I'm hoping it's not....

I just wondered if anyone else was experiencing problems.......??


----------



## Arjai (Jul 30, 2019)

OK, I have a minute! I would like to post (re-post, I lost the first draft  because of an errant click on the Alerts bell! damn thing!) some info from the BOINC Workshop I attended in Chicago.

Kevin Reed, IBM and WCG, and Kieth Uplinger, WCG and BOINC, asked for some new 'Contributors'. Contributors are IT folk who tinker with BOINC and make it work, along with updates and stuffs.

At the workshop, we focused on New User's and Retention of User's. BOINC will be doing some work, in the coming months, with this in mind.

If you would like to volunteer your unique skills and perspective, to a World Wide Open Source project, and meet some incredible people along the way, this may be it!!

I have 2 links to help you get started,

https://github.com/BOINC

https://github.com/BOINC/boinc

I don't have programming skills or I would be all over this! It is a part time volunteer gig that really does make a difference for a ton of people!!

Be sure to tell 'em you're from TPU!! Good Luck!!

P.S. If anyone has a suggestion for another Thread that would help find New Contributors, Please post here or PM me. 

Thanks!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 1, 2019)

any ryzen 7 2700 users crunching? what kind of numbers can i expect on this? how will the temps be with a Wraith Spire for the time being?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> any ryzen 7 2700 users crunching? what kind of numbers can i expect on this? how will the temps be with a Wraith Spire for the time being?


With the projects currently available, PPD varies a lot.  Under Linux, I'm seeing 15-22K PPD with my 1700. Temps should be fine.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> any ryzen 7 2700 users crunching? what kind of numbers can i expect on this? how will the temps be with a Wraith Spire for the time being?


None of our members have one, HERE is what we got. Interesting I found out that some body did do some WCG on a 3900X, wunder who that could be? 2600 on Win10, 100% 12000 PPD max is my guess. 20 degree ambient all stock, 70 C, again guessing.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> None of our members have one, HERE is what we got. Interesting I found out that some body did do some WCG on a 3900X, wunder who that could be? 2600 on Win10, 100% 12000 PPD max is my guess. 20 degree ambient all stock, 70 C, again guessing.


2600 is R5 though,  i'm actually looking at the 2700X on that list as comparison


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 2600 is R5 though,  i'm actually looking at the 2700X on that list as comparison


 I can only provide Linux/2700X numbers and if you know them you will sit with a guilty feeling every time you log into WIn10 . Let it run and we will see what it will do, for sure better then the 3570 (?) that it replaces. The 2600 was a mis-typing from my side, sorry I meant 2700.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I can only provide Linux/2700X numbers and if you know them you will sit with a guilty feeling every time you log into WIn10


naw, im just interested in numbers, could care less about OS 

also, im up and running now


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> naw, im just interested in numbers, could care less about OS


I have two 2700X both running 18.04 LTS. One has always been 100 % WCG, the other 14 threads WCG and two folding. Given the right workload (now Zika, before Ebola) they would average 25 and 22K PPD. With the recent shortage of OpenZika I ran 100% MCM and the points tumbled to around 14-15K.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> HERE is what we got.


Only 2 of my 3 active systems are on that list, and it's my 1700 that's missing.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Only 2 of my 3 active systems are on that list, and it's my 1700 that's missing.


So...don't trust it? Edit: how do you know it's yours that's missing?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> So...don't trust it? Edit: how do you know it's yours that's missing?


Because it has 8.4M points, should be at about 18th position.  My other 2 are at 26 and 43.  Weird that it's on my personal list:


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Because it has 8.4M points, should be at about 18th position.  My other 2 are at 26 and 43.  Weird that it's on my personal list:


Don't you think it's included in the four 1700 listed?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2019)

Breakdown, not list.  Never mind...


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> HERE is what we got.


Yay, looks like my two 1800x's in 8th position by points  not too shabby, and haven't crunched with either of them for a long time. Points don't quite tie up though, on FreeDC if I look up the hosts, one has 8,627,265, and the other 6,847,859, totalling 15,475,624. Boincstats shows 2x 1800x's which tallies up, but 20,272,427 points


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2019)

So the final pieces of the 2990wx setup arrive in the next few days but catching up in the thread I'm concerned with memory. Did I screw up ordering a 32GB kit with the intention to run non-targeted/selected projects? With the standard mix my Xeon used 8-12GB with 28 threads, figured 32GB should make it with 64 threads.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2019)

infrared said:


> Yay, looks like my two 1800x's in 8th position by points  not too shabby, and haven't crunched with either of them for a long time. Points don't quite tie up though, on FreeDC if I look up the hosts, one has 8,627,265, and the other 6,847,859, totalling 15,475,624. Boincstats shows 2x 1800x's which tallies up, but 20,272,427 points


Boincstats shows active CPUs. Yours could be exclude from the 20,272,427 points. Do they show up when you list your CPUs inside Boincstat?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Boincstats shows active CPUs. Yours could be exclude from the 20,272,427 points. Do they show up when you list your CPUs inside Boincstat?


Ah right ok. In that case the two shown currently probably aren't mine then. Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2019)

theonedub said:


> So the final pieces of the 2990wx setup arrive in the next few days but catching up in the thread I'm concerned with memory. Did I screw up ordering a 32GB kit with the intention to run non-targeted/selected projects? With the standard mix my Xeon used 8-12GB with 28 threads, figured 32GB should make it with 64 threads.


The new weather prediction project is RAM hungry, so you did right.
Edit: It has been discussed (RAM usage) and they is/will be an option to select how may to run con-current, but still it will benefit running four channel.
Linux/Windows? Can't wait to see what it will do.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> None of our members have one


Actually, #67


theonedub said:


> So the final pieces of the 2990wx setup arrive in the next few days but catching up in the thread I'm concerned with memory. Did I screw up ordering a 32GB kit with the intention to run non-targeted/selected projects? With the standard mix my Xeon used 8-12GB with 28 threads, figured 32GB should make it with 64 threads.


The FAAH2 project can take over 500MB per task.  If you happened to get a full load of them, you could end up short on RAM.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 1, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Actually, #67
> 
> The FAAH2 project can take over 500MB per task.  If you happened to get a full load of them, you could end up short on RAM.


Right in both statements. Now is it a 100% Window driven one, a part time Linux or...? With around 70 active uses we _could_ find out. What I did find out is that @jjames888 has a 3900X dating back to before release, and I ordered within 1 hour from it was listed and I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> @jjames888


Now @Nordic


----------



## Nordic (Aug 1, 2019)

I purchased my 3900x about 1 week after the release date. I couldn't find it on Amazon or newegg, but I found it in stock at msrp on best buy. Best buy refuses unsubscribe me from their emails now. I just put the build together last week. 

I am not crunching with my 3900x right now because of summer heat. It may have completed a few tasks when I was running my old windows install on it for a few hours. I am really excited to see how it performs while crunching. I also have smt off for single core gaming performance, so I won't reach my full crunching potential either.

By the way, @AlienIsGOD, the spire cooler isn't great but at 100% fan it kept my 3900x at 80c under full load. It is a bit noisy too. My case airflow isn't great either.


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2019)

The Spire cooler sucks..  I thought I'd give them a go and member here sent me two of them but with the higher temps they gave me and the sheer noise, I couldn't take it so I just stuck with the D14 cooler and Phantek unit I have here..  They seem to do a decent job, 16 threads, full load all day, even with the 35C+ heat we've been having here, I've not seen temps hitting 80C yet at stock...  I should really sort out the ram timings on those 1700X's but I've just left it at stock 2133....


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> What I did find out is that @jjames888 has a 3900X dating back to before release.



Ahem

















Nordic said:


> The spire cooler isn't great but at 100% fan it kept my 3900x at 80c under full load. It is a bit noisy too. My case airflow isn't great either.



As you can see from my screenie, mine peaks at around 85C...might have to break out Noc D14 sitting somewhere and hope that I have an AM4 bracket for it


----------



## Nordic (Aug 2, 2019)

@bogmali I was very sad I couldn't use my promiltech megahelem with my 3900x. I purchased a scythe mugen Rev b because it appeared to be the cheapest 8 heatpipe cooler I could find. With the stock fan I am getting at most 68c at full load for hours. I plan to install two better fans eventually which should improve temps further. This might be worth going back to full watercooling.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2019)

bogmali said:


> might have to break out Noc D14 sitting somewhere and hope that I have an AM4 bracket for it


Won't they send you one for free?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Won't they send you one for free?



I don't think I bought that retail so idk.....will check their site.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 2, 2019)

bogmali said:


> Ahem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. 25k PPD on what seems to be complete stock settings and Windows. That brings hope to my 35k PPD Linux dreams. You seem to be maxed out on all parameters, the D14 will help of course but the power delivery.....I'm a Ryzen Master noob (donwloaded it, and that's it) so settings might play in. What MB are you using?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> What MB are you using?











						Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro WiFi Review
					

Another X570 board has entered the ring. The Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro WiFi features WiFi 6 support, a sophisticated 14 phase VRM, and a classy refined aesthetic. Does it have what it takes to compete at its $270 price point?




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 2, 2019)

bogmali said:


> Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro WiFi Review
> 
> 
> Another X570 board has entered the ring. The Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro WiFi features WiFi 6 support, a sophisticated 14 phase VRM, and a classy refined aesthetic. Does it have what it takes to compete at its $270 price point?
> ...


Again I never tried Ryzen Master but that MB shouldn't be the limiting factor in your clock-speed. Now It (your settings?) and the stock cooler share that honor. Are you up to date with chip-set drivers, Windows updates and BIOS? Even my 2700Xs running Linux and not OC'ed are close to your chip. Anyway 25K and Windows is good so if you don't bother I understand.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Again I never tried Ryzen Master but that MB shouldn't be the limiting factor in your clock-speed. Now It (your settings?) and the stock cooler share that honor. Are you up to date with chip-set drivers, Windows updates and BIOS? Even my 2700Xs running Linux and not OC'ed are close to your chip. Anyway 25K and Windows is good so if you don't bother I understand.



I'm running it stock and don't intend to OC since just like you, I'm a noob to AMD overclocking. I have yet to update the chipset but intend to once I'm done swapping HSF.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 2, 2019)

bogmali said:


> I'm running it stock and don't intend to OC since just like you, I'm a noob to AMD overclocking. I have yet to update the chipset but intend to once I'm done swapping HSF.


I doubt that a real OC will do you any good, just let AMDs own magic do that job but drivers/bios seems to make a difference. HSF - I got two identical systems bar cases (test bench vs cases). The colder running chip (in a case, both below 70 C) is slower....so don't expect 0.4 GHz by cooling alone  Keep us updated.

Edit: I had a look at you first post again and noticed your 4 GHz is as good as my 4.4 GHz on my 4970K - same MCM completion time and that add up nicely to 24.5k PPD.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 2, 2019)

With everything I have read so far it appears that you actually get less performance by overclocking. AMDs PBO can and will overclock higher if your motherboard can supply the voltage and the chip can be kept cool enough. Supposedly if you keep the chip below 50c it keeps some really high clocks. I am thinking about setting up a full watercooling loop just to take ADVANTAGE PBO.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 2, 2019)

Nordic said:


> With everything I have read so far it appears that you actually get less performance by overclocking. AMDs PBO can and will overclock higher if your motherboard can supply the voltage and the chip can be kept cool enough. Supposedly if you keep the chip below 50c it keeps some really high clocks. I am thinking about setting up a full watercooling loop just to take ADVANTAGE PBO.


My 480 mm radiator is waiting to be put in use....
Edit: Yes you need a serious OC to beat PBO and with power in the 99% range that is not going to happen.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2019)

bogmali said:


> Ahem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just rest mine on top of the CPUs, I don't connect them up at all...  My 1700X's are normally pretty cool but this heat is making them hit the 75 to 80C under 100% load....


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 3, 2019)

phill said:


> I just rest mine on top of the CPUs, I don't connect them up at all...  My 1700X's are normally pretty cool but this heat is making them hit the 75 to 80C under 100% load....


I pretend that I didn't read that   .
I finally found a 3900X under Linux HERE. I can't make out if the user has optimized output (Zika) but it seems like it was slotted into an older MB, not that I don't think that the later would make any big difference. +35K PPD, yes I know a new CPU gets nice points the first 5-7 days. I got 30K on mine when Zika returned a week ago. I still think that it will beat what it replaces by a factor 5 at the same energy uptake (W3670).

The no-good place where I ordered my 3900X wrote yesterday and asked if I was still interested, come on the rig has been ready for two weeks now and I wrote them twice to ask for progress on their side.  They are hard to find in Europe!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

It's fine mate    Even with children running about, they know to not go into my PC room, so nothing gets moved   Besides, I'm sure it would shut down or at least throttle if something happened to it 

I've had a check on a few places I'd buy from by can't see anything in stock for the 3900X..  It does seem to be out of stock everywhere...  Scan, Overclockers, Ebuyer..  Although overclockers seem to want £30 more for it....  Go figure...


----------



## bogmali (Aug 5, 2019)

Had to turn off my 3900X since I couldn't find an AM4 bracket for either my Noctua D-14 or Cryorig R1. I would have preferred Cryorig's  because of RAM clearance issues but unfortunately their AM4 upgrade kit won't be available for another 2 weeks. I have the Noctua kit coming today so I'll use that in the meantime.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 5, 2019)

I wouldn't hold my breath on that Cryorig part:
https://www.techpowerup.com/257192/cryorig-not-dead-but-the-us-china-trade-war-hurt-it


----------



## bogmali (Aug 5, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on that Cryorig part:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/257192/cryorig-not-dead-but-the-us-china-trade-war-hurt-it



I saw that as soon as I got done talking to one of OutletPC's rep explaining the situation


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

bogmali said:


> Had to turn off my 3900X since I couldn't find an AM4 bracket for either my Noctua D-14 or Cryorig R1. I would have preferred Cryorig's  because of RAM clearance issues but unfortunately their AM4 upgrade kit won't be available for another 2 weeks. I have the Noctua kit coming today so I'll use that in the meantime.



I find mine works perfectly without any mountings on it, just install it on the flat (motherboard flat) and it'll be as happy as larry   
I don't use a case for my crunchers, but the 25mm stand offs prove brilliant when there's a bit of a gap behind the back of the board, just keeps the temps just right


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 6, 2019)

phill said:


> I find mine works perfectly without any mountings on it, just install it on the flat (motherboard flat) and it'll be as happy as larry
> I don't use a case for my crunchers, but the 25mm stand offs prove brilliant when there's a bit of a gap behind the back of the board, just keeps the temps just right


When/if I ever get my 3900X I would take the @bogmali way and take care of it  mostly because the difficulty to get it. As I understand a Noctua with the right mounting kit with the front fan off-set a bit is about to get into action. Phill don't tech the kids with their hard earned money your laid back approach to hardware


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> When/if I ever get my 3900X I would take the @bogmali way and take care of it  mostly because the difficulty to get it. As I understand a Noctua with the right mounting kit with the front fan off-set a bit is about to get into action. Phill don't tech the kids with their hard earned money your laid back approach to hardware



I do look after my hardware but with the 4 systems that are currently like this, they have been completely stable and without any faults   However I do think the D14 isn't such a great performer as the Phantek's cooler I have, same motherboard, CPU, RAM and everything else but the cooler it seems to be about 2 to 4C higher under load...  When they go in cases I'll mount them properly but until then, they'll be fine   They sit still and don't move unless I move them   I'm very impressed with the setups


----------



## theonedub (Aug 7, 2019)

Here is the new setups inaugural WUs- core temps seem to level off at 55-57C with VRM temps approaching 70C. I think I will reconfigure one of the fans with a plastic diverter to help cool off the VRM with 24/7 usage. I think the temps could be better with this loop but it isn't horrible with PBO driving to 3.4ghz- not sure though.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2019)

theonedub said:


> Here is the new setups inaugural WUs- core temps seem to level off at 55-57C with VRM temps approaching 70C. I think I will reconfigure one of the fans with a plastic diverter to help cool off the VRM with 24/7 usage. I think the temps could be better with this loop but it isn't horrible with PBO driving to 3.4ghz- not sure though.


Congratulations. I would do the same for sustained usage. I can see that you got the CPU covered.


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 7, 2019)

theonedub said:


> core temps seem to level off at 55-57C


That is really really making me jelly so kudos to you! I see you are going full force too. I really need to get something besides stock coolers for my crunchers. My Ryzen 2700X levels off at around 70C at full force.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2019)

Yesterday:
Opinion please.  CL currently has 2 x 16 GB DDR4-2133 kits for $80! G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000) Desktop Memory Model F4-2133C15D-16GVR  I've been wanting to purchase DDR4-3200, but this is basically half price.

*So, the question is, (EDIT: Ryzen systems) will slower RAM have any real noticeable impact on crunching?  Even w1zzard's testing is inconclusive.*

Of course, Newegg dropped the price on the RAM that matches my X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM, but only to $72 (only)
Today:
CL has these for $110: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yesterday:
> Opinion please.  CL currently has 2 x 16 GB DDR4-2133 kits for $80! G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000) Desktop Memory Model F4-2133C15D-16GVR  I've been wanting to purchase DDR4-3200, but this is basically half price.
> 
> *So, the question is, will slower RAM have any real noticeable impact on crunching?  Even w1zzard's testing is inconclusive.*
> ...


I did see a slowing down on my 4970K that doesn't like XMP so I have to set RAM speed to the rated number if the power have been off. The first time (some years back) I noticed a fairly big hit in MCM run-time. 2400 down to 2133 MHz I think, CPU clock wasn't affected. I can't give your precise numbers but now I pay attention to enter the BIOS at start up if I have a power cut/re-location of the rig. It's your 3770K right? Go for the faster set.

Edit: I will test a bit tomorrow, mayby only timings.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> It's your 3770K right?


No, they'd be split between my 2 Ryzen rigs.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No, they'd be split between my 2 Ryzen rigs.


OK, I will refrain from testing then. Windows and MCM are consitent, Linux and Zika isn't. No way to conclude anything from a 24 hour test.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 7, 2019)

Is there any kind of quick benchmark I could check for you to see if memory speeds changes crunching performance? I don't know of any. I don't want to crunch for 7 days with different memory speeds to find out.


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2019)

With the numbers I'm getting with my 1700X at stock ram timings, if the truth of Ryzen is anything to go by, absolutely get faster ram for them, as it will help towards extra performance.  Saw on Newegg a few days ago there where 3200 16Gb kits for $65 bucks maybe plus tax I can't remember, but a bloody bargain..  It's a shame I never had any spare cash for some...

@thebluebumblebee Here's some ram on offer.... Or what about this or even this.......  Maybe something like this??  Or if 16Gb isn't enough....  Here's 32Gb 

Hope that helps


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 8, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Is there any kind of quick benchmark I could check for you to see if memory speeds changes crunching performance? I don't know of any. I don't want to crunch for 7 days with different memory speeds to find out.


Yes there is, kind of. In BOINC Manager, Tools, CPU-bench? (? I use a Danish version)


----------



## Nordic (Aug 8, 2019)

I know of that but it doesn't produce a number I can reference


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 8, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I know of that but it doesn't produce a number I can reference


I know that's why I wrote kind of.

The posts about RAM speed got a all new meaning to me this morning. My daily rig, that I often turn down for the night in summer times, got no further then C0/C1 (translate into RAM detection on my GB MB). Since I had another kit laying on the desk I swapped them, Voila. This rig is so close to be retired.....give me my 3900X


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 16, 2019)

"The AMD EPYC 7742 is the Rome processor at the top of their stack with 64 cores / 128 threads, 2.25GHz base frequency, 3.4GHz boost frequency, and a 225 Watt TDP..., and will command a retail price around $6,950 USD." Credit: https://www.phoronix.com

That works out to $109 per core.  The 3950X, at $750, costs $47 per core
Power consumption? His testing showed it peaked at 405 watts, for the 2P system! (CPU power only) (actually lower than TDP)

So, 8 Ryzen 3950X's or 2 EPYC 7742's for 128 CORES?







EDIT: EPYC system has built in VGA.  Ryzen systems would need a video card for setup.


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "The AMD EPYC 7742 is the Rome processor at the top of their stack with 64 cores / 128 threads, 2.25GHz base frequency, 3.4GHz boost frequency, and a 225 Watt TDP..., and will command a retail price around $6,950 USD." Credit: https://www.phoronix.com
> 
> That works out to $109 per core.  The 3950X, at $750, costs $47 per core
> Power consumption? His testing showed it peaked at 405 watts, for the 2P system! (CPU power only) (actually lower than TDP)
> ...



So when are you buying the 8 Ryzen systems then @thebluebumblebee ??


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "The AMD EPYC 7742 is the Rome processor at the top of their stack with 64 cores / 128 threads, 2.25GHz base frequency, 3.4GHz boost frequency, and a 225 Watt TDP..., and will command a retail price around $6,950 USD." Credit: https://www.phoronix.com
> 
> That works out to $109 per core.  The 3950X, at $750, costs $47 per core
> Power consumption? His testing showed it peaked at 405 watts, for the 2P system! (CPU power only) (actually lower than TDP)
> ...


Now factor in the power cost to run each setup for 3 years 24/7


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Now factor in the power cost to run each setup for 3 years 24/7


Well, at least they will beat anything currently around in the high end. +50k PPD (3900X on Linux, so about the same for the extra cores and the Windows tax) for 230 W or there about is not bad.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 16, 2019)

The 64c chips look mighty tempting and I haven't even let the 32c chip stretch it's legs thanks to a heatwave out here


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 16, 2019)

phill said:


> So when are you buying the 8 Ryzen systems then @thebluebumblebee ??


When I win the lottery.  Do you have to buy a ticket to win?


mstenholm said:


> for 230 W or there about is not bad.


Am I wrong for thinking that a 3950X will use about the same watts as the 3900X which w1zzard tested at 168 watts?


Nordic said:


> Now factor in the power cost to run each setup for 3 years 24/7


Phoronix tested that the dual 7742's pulled 405 watts at the most (via unofficial software), and that's just for the CPUs.  If we add 200 watts just to be safe, then we're at 600 watts. (AMD is not allowing reviewers to release 2P power usage numbers ATT, but servethehome.com posted 1P at just under 350 watts for the whole system)  The 8 Ryzen systems would use (170*8) 1360 watts.  You figure it out from there.

:


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2019)

600w ran 24/7 at my national average of 12 cents a killowat equals $51.84 a month. 1360w would equal $117.504 a month.

Without accounting for inflation, rising energy costs, or carbon externalities it would take 8.5 years for the EPYC system to break even with the 8 ryzen systems.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2019)

@thebluebumblebee . Sure the official numbers for 3900 and 3950 are the same but there is no way that the later will reach near the rated boost and still be that low. Add that running that CPU 24/7 will take more then one 120 mm fan, more likely a decent WC setup. We will see but it will be closer to 230 then 168 W is my guess. In any case it will be a beast, so looking forward to get my hand of one.



Nordic said:


> 600w ran 24/7 at my national average of 12 cents a killowat equals $51.84 a month. 1360w would equal $117.504 a month.
> 
> Without accounting for inflation, rising energy costs, or carbon externalities it would take 8.5 years for the EPYC system to break even with the 8 ryzen systems.


For that kWh price I would run all my GPUs 24/7/365, it's +30 US cents in Europe in general. I keep it under 35 kWh/day during summer just to get something to eat


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2019)

It seems very few ryzen cpus above the 3600x reach their advertised boost clocks, nor can they sustain clocks over 4.2ghz for very long.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2019)

Nordic said:


> It seems very few ryzen cpus above the 3600x reach their advertised boost clocks, nor can they sustain clocks over 4.2ghz for very long.


Yes I know and the worst example, a 3900X, was presented today by Planet 3D now. Old BIOS might have played in but they managed to get it about zero MHz above base.


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> When I win the lottery.  Do you have to buy a ticket to win?



I think it helps a little bit.... 

The solar has been utterly pants today, barely made 3kW all day... So glad I didn't put many systems on today...


----------



## theonedub (Aug 28, 2019)

Even though it's been 100F+ this past few days, I let the 2990wx go unrestricted and it performed well. I think the latency between dies without access to the memory causes me to lose production beyond the Windows tax though. When I ran the 28t Xeon full it would get about 28d of runtime every day (essentially a day of runtime per thread) the 2990wx does ~60d of runtime per day. Much bigger hit than I anticipated. Will have to experiment with Linux but maybe that will wait till the fall and cooler weather.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2019)

My Cryorig AM4 mounting adapter finally came in (courtesy of Amazon) and I had to swap out the Noctua D-14 cause it looks so out of place (for a lack of better term). Took her offline for maybe 20-30 minutes so I can do the swap and now she looks much better hehe...


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Liking the perspex top and motherboard tray   Nice


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2019)

Looking for some DDR3 for a cruncher/gaming/TV box.

I posted in the sales forum, thought I would ask the team to look around, also. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ddr3-1600-2x8-or-4x4.259510/


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2019)

Not sure if this is of any good to you Arjai??  2 x 8Gb Crucial DDR3 1600Mhz


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2019)

I might have a lead from a TPU-er, for a 4x8gGB kit. I haven't heard back yet. I can ebay some stuff tonight after work, if that won't work...Also, not a fan of China ram sellers. I have had some great deals but, also some not so great and the ship times are ridiculous. I have time to wait for the right deal. I don't want to have to deal with it again.


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2019)

Understood   Just sure the offer there for the RAM as I've been after some 16Gb DDR3 kits as well   For the crunching I try and go as cheap as I can whilst still using something that's well known..  Hopefully then you won't get any issues down the road 

I did see the offer in the thread which if I'm honest, I'd be more interested in over the stuff from China.  I was aiming for about £40 a 16Gb kit.  £50 was my limit


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2019)

@phill for the crunchers, not such a big deal but this is also going to be my gaming rig, of sorts, and i want it to be fast ram with nice timings to get the most out of it, when I devote my free time to it. Don't get much of it right now, working towards getting more, though, slow process.


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2019)

@Arjai - Then I think this link will provide to be rather useful


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a few kits laying around, I'll take some pics later and post them here 

EDIT:

Ooops, I gave all my spare ones away-sorry.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks, I have a deal for a 32Gb kit. Crucial 1600, from @T-Bob

Should work out just fine!! 


PS @phill I was aware of the difference with 1600 and faster DDR3. In fact, I used to preach the 1600 over those, back in the day. For gaming 1600 is a sweet spot with DDR3.


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Thanks, I have a deal for a 32Gb kit. Crucial 1600, from @T-Bob
> 
> Should work out just fine!!
> 
> ...



When you mentioned faster RAM I just wanted to be sure..   But still I'm really glad someone here at TPU could help    32Gb is awesome!!    Thank you @T-Bob !!!!


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 26, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Thanks, I have a deal for a 32Gb kit. Crucial 1600, from @T-Bob


Always happy to help a fellow TPU'er

Edit -


bogmali said:


> I have a few kits laying around, I'll take some pics later and post them here


Good looking out @bogmali


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2019)

So I made an order on a 3900X at the Danish website Compumail.dk on release day- I haven't heard from them since. I then ordered it at Proshop.dk that promised 10 day delivery time. That was 10 days ago. They just added 10 days and I got so pissed off that I deleted my order. Just a warning to others that might try their luck at any of these two shops.  I think that I will travel to US and camp in front of a shop that actually can deliver. I might wait until December and grab a 3950X while I'm there.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2019)

@mstenholm , that's not the post I was hoping for....


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @mstenholm , that's not the post I was hoping for....


I was hoping that I could have posted some Zika results but that will have to wait some more weeks. I returned home late last night and I'm off to yet another north African work place in a few days so completing my build is put on hold.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

They do say that great things come to those who wait...   I'm still waiting eagerly to find out what it's going to be like, personally, I can't wait


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2019)

dammit. it appears that in the cornucopia of cables I own, I do not have a USB to USB cable anywhere to be found. I have USB to nearly every conceivable object but, no, not one to connect, via USB, my computer to my stereo (a cheap box that resembles a stereo, in that it has remote speakers and real bare wire connectors, and a PC USB connection), in the hopes that that, will provide me with audio from my TV connected gaming PC.

Since I have no headphones that I want wear while gaming, or watching youtube, I was hopimg that I could get Audio from my APU, and use the HDMI video from my 580....

But, my APU, the A10=6700, does not work with a 580...too new...? I know, the 6700 is 2012, or something, but it was free and will be crunching soon. As soon as I figure out how to use my second HDD!! Win10 sees it but, only as a "supported memory" type drive(?).

I want it seen as my "D" drive, for BOINC data and game storage (1TB spinner). 

OH Well, 1st World problems, no? Eventually, I will have another day off, I will figure that out and get another cable, one I can use (either a USB 2 USB or some other Audio cables to make this system work right!).

Rant/ bitch/ I can't believe I don't have a USB Cable/ OVER
End Transmission.....


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

Seems very weird Arjai??   Can you not disable to GPU from the CPU and allow it that way??

I take it it's seen in the bios (for the hard drive) and is online/partitioned in Windows??  

Hopefully you won't be too long before another day off mate!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 10, 2019)

@Arjai , you recently mentioned building some new systems and seemed to be undecided about what you'd do for storage.  Saw this and thought of you:


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Arjai , you recently mentioned building some new systems and seemed to be undecided about what you'd do for storage.  Saw this and thought of you:



Utterly perfect for OS and WCG installs!!   Nice one @thebluebumblebee


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello everyone! 

It's great to see so many still active on here and crunching away. After a while of inactivity, as well as some pc-downsizing, I decided to strike up my pc again just a few minutes ago.  I'll try to stick around a bit more than before, but boy times get difficult and hectic; I'll do what I can.  

Hope everyone is doing well.  I see Norton and stinger haven't been on here in a bit either; i definitely understand, but I hope they're good.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2019)

manofthem said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It's great to see so many still active on here and crunching away. After a while of inactivity, as well as some pc-downsizing, I decided to strike up my pc again just a few minutes ago.  I'll try to stick around a bit more than before, but boy times get difficult and hectic; I'll do what I can.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  I see Norton and stinger haven't been on here in a bit either; i definitely understand, but I hope they're good.


Welcome back.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 11, 2019)

Guys! So I did some shopping...    
Straight to the point: 
Should I go linux on r7 1700 cruncher?
Both @phill and @mstenholm run linux so I assume there is some merit in it


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Guys! So I did some shopping...
> Straight to the point:
> Should I go linux on r7 1700 cruncher?
> Both @phill and @mstenholm run linux so I assume there is some merit in it


+50% if you aim for points. There are no (or little) Linux advantages for anything else then OpenZika atm. 
Edit: Stock 1700 will do a little more than the 3 GHz base. Going by my 3200 MHz CL 14, 100 % OpenZika, +25000 PPD you should be looking at 20k PPD. I run Ubuntu 18.04. You will find that installing the program is very similar to Windows but as you know people in this forum is helpful if you need some guidance.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 11, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> +50% if you aim for points. There are no (or little) Linux advantages for anything else then OpenZika atm.
> Edit: Stock 1700 will do a little more than the 3 GHz base. Going by my 3200 MHz CL 14, 100 % OpenZika, +25000 PPD you should be looking at 20k PPD. I run Ubuntu 18.04. You will find that installing the program is very similar to Windows but as you know people in this forum is helpful if you need some guidance.


I got some 2133mhz cl14 patriot vipers tbh, it was like 30$ so I just got them. Will it impair my performance much? 
Yeah, havent touched linux before so I have no idea. I know there are like milion versions of it. I shall use ubuntu then


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I got some 2133mhz cl14 patriot vipers tbh, it was like 30$ so I just got them. Will it impair my performance much?
> Yeah, havent touched linux before so I have no idea. I know there are like milion versions of it. I shall use ubuntu then


Honestly I don't know how much the RAM speed will affect the performance but I just listed my speed in case that your numbers would be way off. As you might know Ryzen can be picky when it comes to RAM. Are yours on the QVL for your board? I'm sure that your other set will work, in case you need to trouble shoot.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2019)

3-5% difference, 2133-3200. I recently added some DDR4-3000 that I got for $60.  Runs at 2933.  https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-analysis/

I'm having problems with my 1700X system.  Only doing 5K/day!  Of course, it's running MIP, MCM and FAAH2.


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2019)

manofthem said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It's great to see so many still active on here and crunching away. After a while of inactivity, as well as some pc-downsizing, I decided to strike up my pc again just a few minutes ago.  I'll try to stick around a bit more than before, but boy times get difficult and hectic; I'll do what I can.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  I see Norton and stinger haven't been on here in a bit either; i definitely understand, but I hope they're good.



It's great to have you back on board sir  I hope things calm down for you soon 



Lorec said:


> Guys! So I did some shopping...
> Straight to the point:
> Should I go linux on r7 1700 cruncher?
> Both @phill and @mstenholm run linux so I assume there is some merit in it



I use a variance called Mint and to be honest it seems to work rather well    I don't run my PCs 24/7, it would kill me on Electric costs but the times I do seem to net me some fairly nice scores    I have noticed that I'd recommend 16Gb RAM for running anything with as many threads, just because then you have 1Gb per core and I've not yet noticed anything about 40% to 50% usage of that so far..  My Xeon's I have, they run about the same, 1Gb per core  

I've also not tweaked any settings whatsoever on both of my Ryzen systems, so they could be drawing too much power, running tighter RAM timings and speeds but I've not had the time to sadly look into it  

If there's anything I can help with, just put up a post   (I also had no ideas when it came to Linux but Mint and other distributions make it easy )


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2019)

Team I will be offline for some time, that doesn't mean that I stopped producing, if my power supply stays on, but I will only reply to Private mails.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Team I will be offline for some time, that doesn't mean that I stopped producing, if my power supply stays on, but I will only reply to Private mails.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2019)

manofthem said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It's great to see so many still active on here and crunching away. After a while of inactivity, as well as some pc-downsizing, I decided to strike up my pc again just a few minutes ago.  I'll try to stick around a bit more than before, but boy times get difficult and hectic; I'll do what I can.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  I see Norton and stinger haven't been on here in a bit either; i definitely understand, but I hope they're good.


Great to see you are well!! I was hoping you would be alright!
Welcome back!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2019)

Well, I got the A-10 Gamer/ Cruncher to provide audio to the TV it is set up to. Had to do a force install and dump all the drivers . Now, the 580 is doing it all on "19. something", latest driver!!

Now, tomorrow morning, I will see if I can get my second drive to be recognized as my "d:" drive. I wonder, does it matter that I loaded the OS as a Windows to Go? Should I do it again with just a straight Win10.iso? I can't think of any other reason why Windows doesn't see it as a "d:" drive, just a supplemental drive...

I want it as a storage and as my BOINC Data drive, so I can keep my OS drive clean.

Any way, That's for the morning...Good night TPU!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm unsure if this will work, but here's my Excel template I use for the WCG and FAH pie   If there's anyone who would like to give it a go whilst I'm gone, please do give it a go  

I hope that everything should be setup correctly, there's the links that I use to grab the data as well, so it should hopefully be straight forward for anyone   If not, I'll see you all Friday evening    All the best TPU!!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 21, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm unsure if this will work, but here's my Excel template I use for the WCG and FAH pie  If there's anyone who would like to give it a go whilst I'm gone, please do give it a go
> 
> I hope that everything should be setup correctly, there's the links that I use to grab the data as well, so it should hopefully be straight forward for anyone  If not, I'll see you all Friday evening   All the best TPU!!


Its a solid file tbh! I will try with wcg pie, hopefully the Team will also be there to fill up Your role till friday! 
Always very thankful for Your WCG achievements posts.
See You on friday!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2019)

Well thank you @Lorec for helping me out whilst I have been away!!    I'm glad the file was of some use, I hope that I had covered all of the areas I needed to with it   If you'd like to send over the copies (should you still have them) I'll throw them on my server and keep them as I have done with all of the data I've got taken down since doing this    I'm very grateful of you helping out the team and myself 

I got back about 2pm today after sorting a few things out and getting a bit sorted..  A week (ish) on holiday soon flies by!!  It was a nice time, had some good memories with Sophia and the misses


----------



## Lorec (Oct 26, 2019)

Welcome back!    Glad You enjoy, we all need some downtime! 
I still do have the files from past days, including screenshots ready to post on TPU. 
...I might've been a bit crude with Your well organized excel file though  
Should I .rar it all and attach here? ...If it looks presentable enough,that is


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2019)

I don't mind @Lorec, however is easiest and best for you 

I must be really sad as I have them from the day I started doing these reports


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2019)

Just a heads up to the crunchers that run OpenZika exclusively OpenZika is running dry. We better make sure to include one/some other projects soon. I anticipate a drop from 28k to 13.5k on my top producer.


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Best get some other work units pushed in and working on, prepare for score drops I'm thinking


----------



## Lorec (Oct 28, 2019)

Actually my r7 1700 cruncher is running low on zika tasks already... and they said end of the week...


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm not really able to check mine at work, the mobile signal seems to suck in the office, so I tend to wait till I get home...  

What does everyone else run for their AMD machines?  Is it just OpenZika currently?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Actually my r7 1700 cruncher is running low on zika tasks already... and they said end of the week...


I got four WUs in the past 10 hours. I go through 900 per day and I have less than one day work left....


----------



## Lorec (Oct 28, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I got four WUs in the past 10 hours. I go through 900 per day and I have less than one day work left....


last 18 tasks of OZ. 
It just doesnt update with new tasks, so I guess its MIP time? Im talking point efficiency here.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2019)

Lorec said:


> last 18 tasks of OZ.
> It just doesnt update with new tasks, so I guess its MIP time? Im talking point efficiency here.


Stay clear of MIP or at least limit it to a few at the time, I crash my laptop if I fill it up with MIPs.. MCM are "better"


----------



## Lorec (Oct 28, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Stay clear of MIP or at least limit it to a few at the time, I crash my laptop if I fill it up with MIPs.. MCM are "better"


MCM and FAH are heavy tasks though and I have only 8gb ram on my 1700 rig :/  also MCMs are like 4hrs long while FAH is over 5...  how to live?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2019)

You can limit the number of FAAH2 that a system will work on at a time.  At WCG, settings - device manager - device profiles then select custom profile and then:


----------



## Lorec (Oct 29, 2019)

phill said:


> I don't mind @Lorec, however is easiest and best for you
> 
> I must be really sad as I have them from the day I started doing these reports


Here is four days worth of wcg i did last week , actually I tried to organize it a bit as its messy.
Thank god You cant see my files on my work computer


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

You star you  

If anyone ever does wish to see results for a date, just let me know   I'm sad enough to save them all so I'll have them if you need them


----------



## Lorec (Oct 30, 2019)

So I just got first WU of new project.
A lengthy one indeed...


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

Lorec said:


> So I just got first WU of new project.
> A lengthy one indeed...
> View attachment 135185



I wonder how the points will be for this....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2019)

Lorec said:


> So I just got first WU of new project.
> A lengthy one indeed...
> View attachment 135185


Holy crap, they're huge.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 30, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Holy crap, they're huge.


Surprisingly out of my three rigs crunching, only work pc got arp WU and yet it put its priority on mcm and mip over it.
My house rigs dont even get the WU!  200k Gflops worth of computing!
Svetlana even got couple leftover Open Zikas :3


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Surprisingly out of my three rigs crunching, only work pc got arp WU and yet it put its priority on mcm and mip over it.
> My house rigs dont even get the WU!  200k Gflops worth of computing!
> Svetlana even got couple leftover Open Zikas :3


Both my 2700Xs got one but I can't tell the predicted time since I'm away with no monitoring program running.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2019)

IIRC, when a new project is released, they limit the initial WU's before a full scale release.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 30, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Both my 2700Xs got one but I can't tell the predicted time since I'm away with no monitoring program running.


Juding by Your main 2700x ppd, You got quite an amount of stocked up Zikas there


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IIRC, when a new project is released, they limit the initial WU's before a full scale release.


Default for these are set at 1 simultaneously running, but you are right, they test the hardware with five WUs. This project was in beta some time ago.



Lorec said:


> Juding by Your main 2700x ppd, You got quite an amount of stocked up Zikas there


One rig still have some pages   , the other is 99% MCM and the rest is this new one.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 31, 2019)

So yesterday I tried to early snipe an arp WU on my 1700 rig.

Well I got one or two and also...




15 pages worth of ZIKA 
Most of them are 000463 and 000462 batches, so there are still some hidden under the counter.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2019)

Weirdly enough only my 6700k has one of these new work units at the moment, I'm wondering what the points are going to be like...

I've separated off my AMD and Intel machines, sadly though, I'm really considering to retire the 2600k, the Xeon V3 and the 6700k as the points I'm getting from them are terrible and I don't feel they are worth keeping going..  So I might see if I can do some fine tuning and see if there's some better scores I can get from them as they are all only quad cores sadly...


----------



## Lorec (Oct 31, 2019)

phill said:


> Weirdly enough only my 6700k has one of these new work units at the moment, I'm wondering what the points are going to be like...
> 
> I've separated off my AMD and Intel machines, sadly though, I'm really considering to retire the 2600k, the Xeon V3 and the 6700k as the points I'm getting from them are terrible and I don't feel they are worth keeping going..  So I might see if I can do some fine tuning and see if there's some better scores I can get from them as they are all only quad cores sadly...


guess its time to kill-a-watt measure all of Your rigs and check efficiency.
without measure obviously ryzens are best...
thinking about changing my 3960x to another 1700 rig. 
but like I said, gotta kill a watt it first (cant really get a hold of one of those device in here right now)


----------



## Boatvan (Oct 31, 2019)

I made a decision today to devote a rig to the rainfall project just to see how it goes. I want to get a jump on it so I can get maximum badges later. No WU's yet...


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2019)

Lorec said:


> guess its time to kill-a-watt measure all of Your rigs and check efficiency.
> without measure obviously ryzens are best...
> thinking about changing my 3960x to another 1700 rig.
> but like I said, gotta kill a watt it first (cant really get a hold of one of those device in here right now)



I'm sad enough @Lorec to know this already and I test before I let them run to be honest (do it with every appliance in the house.... )   Take a look here 

I think the time of the Ryzen will step forward and the use of Intel for me at least with the quad cores, they won't get used


----------



## Lorec (Oct 31, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm sad enough @Lorec to know this already and I test before I let them run to be honest (do it with every appliance in the house.... )   Take a look here
> 
> I think the time of the Ryzen will step forward and the use of Intel for me at least with the quad cores, they won't get used


Omg that link is gold, thanks for Your hard work Phill-senpai  
sad times are coming indeed, time to move on from intels heavy duty cpus.
but im really looking forward to  ryzen 9 3900 with 65W tdp, that will be a breakthrough crunching


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2019)

@phill , try that 6700K on MIP.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2019)

phill said:


> I wonder how the points will be for this....


They will be lousy, so were the beta run for this project Points all over


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Omg that link is gold, thanks for Your hard work Phill-senpai
> sad times are coming indeed, time to move on from intels heavy duty cpus.
> but im really looking forward to  ryzen 9 3900 with 65W tdp, that will be a breakthrough crunching



I guess it's no different really than the 1700/2700 that we already have to be honest but with a few more cores it's even more impressive.  I guess the slight drop in CPU speed etc might not hurt scores too much.



thebluebumblebee said:


> @phill , try that 6700K on MIP.





mstenholm said:


> They will be lousy, so were the beta run for this project Points all over



I've got a 2600k and the E3-1245V3 as well @thebluebumblebee, worth putting them on MIP as well?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2019)

To me, MIP runs on Intel like Zika does on Ryzen.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 31, 2019)

16 hours worth of computing...  of course granted points might be lower.
Doesnt seem worth it.
One zika is like 60-70 for like 50ish minutes per WU


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> To me, MIP runs on Intel like Zika does on Ryzen.



Thanks @thebluebumblebee   I'll give them a go...  Will see how much longer I will keep the quad CPUs running for....


----------



## Lorec (Nov 1, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> To me, MIP runs on Intel like Zika does on Ryzen.



So thats what's up!?? 
I saw on my 3960X rig that MIPs run 1,5~2hrs WUs... after I assumed Zika is done, I set full MIP on my 1700 rig only to find that on ryzen the MIP WUs are like 3 times bigger.

Interesting. 
There might be a profit in getting that xeon 2690 v2 I've seen locally...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2019)

Lorec said:


> So thats what's up!??
> I saw on my 3960X rig that MIPs run 1,5~2hrs WUs... after I assumed Zika is done, I set full MIP on my 1700 rig only to find that on ryzen the MIP WUs are like 3 times bigger.
> 
> Interesting.
> There might be a profit in getting that xeon 2690 v2 I've seen locally...


Ryzen/Linux/MIP is a poor combination, I warned you  . Leave the MIP crunching for your Windows Intel as @thebluebumblebee wrote some posts above.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 1, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Ryzen/Linux/MIP is a poor combination, I warned you  . Leave the MIP crunching for your Windows Intel as @thebluebumblebee wrote some posts above.


How about Intel/Linux/MIP? 
that'd free up some resources...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2019)

Lorec said:


> How about Intel/Linux/MIP?
> that'd free up some resources...


I haven't tried that combination, well not true but that was on my 2520M and that errors out but I thinkt that is due to low L3 cache


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2019)

Weather is finally getting cooler- bumped the TR to run an additional 2hrs/day.


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 1, 2019)

Finally got my first ARP WU. Had to abort the 2 days of cached WU's for other projects. Painful, but I am excited about the new project. This PC will exclusively run ARP for a bit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2019)

Lorec said:


> How about Intel/Linux/MIP?


Worked fine for me.


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @phill , try that 6700K on MIP.



It seems to be doing a little better now thanks @thebluebumblebee 





I wonder if we could get it a little higher??  I'm running these units at the moment - 





These are for all my Intel systems


----------



## Lorec (Nov 2, 2019)

phill said:


> It seems to be doing a little better now thanks @thebluebumblebee
> 
> View attachment 135402
> 
> ...


Thats hella lot of rigs You have there, @phill 
Id love to have as many, thank  goodness I dont have space for it ... yet


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Thats hella lot of rigs You have there, @phill
> Id love to have as many, thank  goodness I dont have space for it ... yet



Thanks @Lorec but that's not including any of the servers I have downstairs 

Here's a full list - 





It's rare that everything goes on but I will say that the 2600k is the same rig, just the SSD is split with a dual boot OS, Linux and Windows   Windows runs my backup software for my NAS and Linux is just crunching  
That said I see the 6700k has increased a little since yesterday..  just shy from 8500..  Meh, not too bad still  

That's the other issue as well mate, having all these rigs is lovely but crikey if I had them all running 24/7 for WCG I'd be living on the streets unable to pay for the electric!!  Even with solar power it helps but as it's coming into winter for the UK now, shorter days and rain most days isn't going to help my scores lol


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2019)

2700x is 16 threads running stock clock under Ubuntu, I think it is slightly slower than the 14 threads 2700X-1, around 50 MHz. Points are very close to what I get per hour doing MCM. How do yours fare?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 3, 2019)

My main PC is giving me fits today.  My Firefox browser won't open or close, it just hangs.  And Boinc is running WCG, but the Boinc Manager can't connect to the client so I can see what's going on.  My desktop icons disappeared, NordVPN just hangs and I can't even access Windows settings.  Ack!

I worked through other problems by logging as Administrator, and running an update.   Wish me luck.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> View attachment 135531
> 2700x is 16 threads running stock clock under Ubuntu, I think it is slightly slower than the 14 threads 2700X-1, around 50 MHz. Points are very close to what I get per hour doing MCM. How do yours fare?



I'm still waiting for the points to be dished out for mine, but hopefully soon 



NastyHabits said:


> My main PC is giving me fits today.  My Firefox browser won't open or close, it just hangs.  And Boinc is running WCG, but the Boinc Manager can't connect to the client so I can see what's going on.  My desktop icons disappeared, NordVPN just hangs and I can't even access Windows settings.  Ack!
> 
> I worked through other problems by logging as Administrator, and running an update.   Wish me luck.



Give it a restart


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 4, 2019)

@phill Restart, Shutdown --  I've tried them all.  Looks like a PC rebuild is coming my way soon.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill Restart, Shutdown --  I've tried them all.  Looks like a PC rebuild is coming my way soon.



Sometimes a reinstall is the best way sadly   I've had a few hangs with that and Linux here and there..


----------



## Lorec (Nov 7, 2019)

Since 1300 UTC im not getting any ZIKA tasks no more...  
anyone getting any? 
is it really done this time?



mstenholm said:


> View attachment 135531
> 2700x is 16 threads running stock clock under Ubuntu, I think it is slightly slower than the 14 threads 2700X-1, around 50 MHz. Points are very close to what I get per hour doing MCM. How do yours fare?


My work PC chokes on ARP.
My Intel rig doesnt get any even if I set up.
My zen is doing like one task a time, just seems meh for time being... guess you really need those high clocks for this.


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

Got some new Ryzen cores!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2019)

Looking forward to your daily scores now I bet @tami626 !!   What did you end up going with??


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

phill said:


> What did you end up going with??


It's a 3700X if that's what you're asking. 
Great value for gaming and a beast at crunching.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2019)

tami626 said:


> It's a 3700X if that's what you're asking.
> Great value for gaming and a beast at crunching.



I did see the system specs and thought, do you know what, I'll just ask anyways    Very nice @tami626, not at all jealous of you, not one bit!!   :crying:


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 10, 2019)

Judging by our glorious captain's message below, I will be re-instating other work units on my second rig. I had only gotten one ARP unit on there anyway.



> Hi Team,
> 
> Been away awhile- my apologies for the disconnect... had some work and personal/health challenges to work on. I'm doing better, a lot better, and hoping to join back up with you soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2019)

If all goes well my 3900X will be running on the 16th for the 15th Birthday Challenge, Linux of course. It's siting on my desk still with a taped clear plastic bag on. I got up at 4 this morning and have been travelling for 10 hours and I do have a history of bending pins so after work tomorrow might be a better time to slot it in place. 
Remind me - AMD site for Windows driver (this CPU will get at least 24 hours Windows time, my two 2700Xs never saw Windows), latest BIOS (f10a), decent RAM speed (3800-3900 1:1:1), OC? Depends if it doesn't hit 4.2 GHz all core with Linux I will try a fixed 4.3 GHz. Cooling is in place with 480 mm radiator, I might even put four fans on it if goes above 65 C. Joy oh joy, new power-full toy


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> Judging by our glorious captain's message below, I will be re-instating other work units on my second rig. I had only gotten one ARP unit on there anyway.



I wish I'd been on sooner and mentioned this but I was deeply thrilled by his message and wish @Norton all the best getting back to us when he's good and ready   Can't wait to hear from him again and I hope he's in a much better place now 



mstenholm said:


> If all goes well my 3900X will be running on the 16th for the 15th Birthday Challenge, Linux of course. It's siting on my desk still with a taped clear plastic bag on. I got up at 4 this morning and have been travelling for 10 hours and I do have a history of bending pins so after work tomorrow might be a better time to slot it in place.
> Remind me - AMD site for Windows driver (this CPU will get at least 24 hours Windows time, my two 2700Xs never saw Windows), latest BIOS (f10a), decent RAM speed (3800-3900 1:1:1), OC? Depends if it doesn't hit 4.2 GHz all core with Linux I will try a fixed 4.3 GHz. Cooling is in place with 480 mm radiator, I might even put four fans on it if goes above 65 C. Joy oh joy, new power-full toy



Can't wait to see it @mstenholm   
Neither of my 1700X's have seen Windows but I'm ok with that with them   They are meant for my eldest and the boss, but I've never got around to setting it up for them..  I need to retired the few Intel quads I have and then they can have those and I can work out what the heck to replace them with


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2019)

The 4.1 MHz Linux 3900X is a bit faster than the 4.4 MHz Win7 4790K. Once the birthday challenge is over I will switch to Win10 and optimize the more or less default BIOS settings (f10a). RAM is at safe 17, 16, 16 and 34 running 3733. My first and only try at 3800 CL 14 didn't work out.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

Can't wait for the updates and to hear/see how you get on with the CPU


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Can't wait for the updates and to hear/see how you get on with the CPU


Until now the majority of the completed WUs are pending validation but that what happens when you start up with 100 % MCM but 6 pages (90 units) are valid ranging from 2:19 to 2:60 CPU time. As far as I can see I'm running 3.995 GHZ all cores and just below 70 C. In Cinebench I did have two cores hitting 4.575 GHz the rest from 4.325 to 4.400 GHz @ 1.28 V. That CPU is not easy to keep cool but there is room for an OC. I will wait with that until I switch to Windows and get the meter on.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2019)

It is itching in my whole body to switch to Windows and 1) get a little more knowledge/control over my system 2) optimize settings in BIOS and test PBO. But with 63 pages of MCM in progress I can wait a few days. I did re-start today back to Linux and put a meter on. Interesting enough it consumed 225 W with 23 threads and 215 W with 24. I assume I lost some average speed in the process. 215 W with a 20 W pump and 7 fans is not bad.

Edit: repeated the 23/24 thing, now 223 to 218 W.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2019)

So, the GTX 980 Ti is paired with my 6700K.  The challenge came along just as the weather warmed up.  To help with the temperature in the house, and the challenge, I decided that I would stop F@H and bump the 6700K to 100%.  Easy, right?   aaaagh!  I went back to the system after I thought the F@H WU should have finished, felt the back of the system and it was cool.  Turned the monitor on to NOTHING.  Long story - like 36 hours - short, somehow the OS install got corrupted (160 GB HDD maybe).  Last night, I installed Clear Linux on an SSD and it been running like a champ.

Clear Linux: Intel's take on Linux built specifically for performance on Intel CPU's. (runs well on AMD as well) The only problem I has was trying to install BOINC too soon after install and it gave me an error.  I got it to work by clicking on "check for updates" and when that finished, installed the BOINC manager and then followed the instructions on WCG for Debian.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 22, 2019)

In case others don't know about this, check out the Boinc Config Utility here. I know we have some newer members.








						BOINC Config Utility
					

See this post for Linux!  The below is for Windows only.  Introducing the next generation of BOINC configuration!  The first generation may be found here     It really is self explanatory.  If you want details on something, hover over it and the tooltip will explain it.  The only thing that...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2019)

So still in the early stages but this is with 23xMCM and one thread for folding. All I did was to check that WIN 10 had the balance plan and set 3800 CL16. Don't get fooled by the low temperatures, I got a window open. It sits at 70-71 C and 4050 MHz at more normal conditions. If it wasn't because my Linux FAH corrupted I would stay there, it is faster both for WCG (MCM) and folding.


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 24, 2019)

I hit #50 on TPU's total points list! Finally don't have to go to page 2 when sorting by total points! I am proud of our #7 spot on the Birthday challenge by the way. No dumping here. We legit got 7th. Proud of you all.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 24, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> I hit #50 on TPU's total points list! Finally don't have to go to page 2 when sorting by total points! I am proud of our #7 spot on the Birthday challenge by the way. No dumping here. We legit got 7th. Proud of you all.


Congrats  
im still long way, but we doin this for good cause so yeah


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

How's everyone going??  Been away from the forum and PC for that matter for a few days with my little lady and I being on our lonesome, so not had much time for PC's or anything for that matter lol    I did notice this just whilst I was collecting some data earlier about the ARP project and the scores...  




I was very much shocked when I saw the Hero-1700X picking up that many points!!  But then each of the returned ARP units, have more often than not, given higher points than the claimed points...  Was just surprised at how much more this one was!!   I hope everyone else is having as much luck with their points??


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2019)

phill said:


> How's everyone going??  Been away from the forum and PC for that matter for a few days with my little lady and I being on our lonesome, so not had much time for PC's or anything for that matter lol    I did notice this just whilst I was collecting some data earlier about the ARP project and the scores...
> View attachment 137529
> 
> I was very much shocked when I saw the Hero-1700X picking up that many points!!  But then each of the returned ARP units, have more often than not, given higher points than the claimed points...  Was just surprised at how much more this one was!!   I hope everyone else is having as much luck with their points??


Yes and no, more points but in a reasonable amount. I can see that all the units are sent to UK   I only received 7 in total.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Yes and no, more points but in a reasonable amount. I can see that all the units are sent to UK   I only received 7 in total.
> View attachment 137546


Maybe we just need more powerful PC's then @mstenholm ??


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2019)

phill said:


> Maybe we just need more powerful PC's then @mstenholm ??


As predicted the 3950x is going to be hard to get hold on. Today is launch day but where?


----------



## Lorec (Nov 25, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> As predicted the 3950x is going to be hard to get hold on. Today is launch day but where?


no info anywhere on the net, no info in local retailers.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm guessing we'll be waiting for stock for a while..  It's a damn nice CPU tho 

Aren't they releasing the Epyc series today as well?

EDIT - 





Good old Amazon...


----------



## Lorec (Nov 25, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm guessing we'll be waiting for stock for a while..  It's a damn nice CPU tho
> 
> Aren't they releasing the Epyc series today as well?
> 
> ...


£1100???  that's double the msrp! wtf 

EDIT: 
I just read some random dodgy Japanese chatroom and... uh. 
Im not sure I can do this ... they already planning things like sleeping infront of the shop or which shop may allow some undertable arrangements.
dang, they are good...


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2019)

Lorec said:


> £1100???  that's double the msrp! wtf
> 
> EDIT:
> I just read some random dodgy Japanese chatroom and... uh.
> ...


I call that devoted  lol


----------



## Arjai (Nov 30, 2019)

Seems like I got an ARP, one of them, a couple days ago, on one of my i3's!

I thought the t-3500's would get one. Maybe I need to look at the profiles again...







Edit 17:25 had them on max performance, all projects, minus MCM, for now. Wanna get my 10 year in MIPS, then back to all projects.

Edit 17:30 Here it says I already have a result! (?)


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2019)

They require a fair bit of RAM I think @Arjai 1Gb I think??   I've had a few of them take over a day to complete, so don't be surprised when it's 20 hours remaining or something


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2019)

If anyone is thinking about building a TR system, I'd strongly suggest looking at the CPU water block from Optimus Watercooling.  PerformancePCs just tested their TR CPU water block and it beat the HeatKiller by 4-6°C! Link


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If anyone is thinking about building a TR system, I'd strongly suggest looking at the CPU water block from Optimus Watercooling.  PerformancePCs just tested their TR CPU water block and it beat the HeatKiller by 4-6°C! Link


Was trying to find a review link but I'm blind and couldn't see one  lol  Those blocks, pumps and res's etc. look amazing


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2019)

So it took plus two weeks to get one and then the PC re-started (as in crash I assume, but Linux so I can't tell why) three time during the job. 9 hours isn't bad all things considered. The elapsed time was only 9:07  which I can't understand with the few check-points this project have.


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

I've had quite a few of the AR Projects and been getting some good results and not that I know of any crashes..  I don't think I've had any failures of yet..  There's one that's not been returned in time but PC was off


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2019)

phill said:


> I've had quite a few of the AR Projects and been getting some good results and not that I know of any crashes..  I don't think I've had any failures of yet..  There's one that's not been returned in time but PC was off


I'm sure my "re-starts" wasn't related to the ARP job. I got them before. Maybe I need to re-consider my OC.


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

I must admit only one folding PC I have is overclocked, I tend to run them all as stock but that said, I really do need to tweak the settings and such with them as they could be wasting power needlessly... Ah, if only I had some more time....


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2019)

phill said:


> I must admit only one folding PC I have is overclocked, I tend to run them all as stock but that said, I really do need to tweak the settings and such with them as they could be wasting power needlessly... Ah, if only I had some more time....


I only got my "i7-970" and the 3900X overclocked. I need to heat in my office  . Sure the extra 20-30 W on the 3900X is not efficient PPD/W wise and for sure the old Intel is just burning calories. I'm up to 70 kWh/day now.....I keep my 1070Ti in its box to it get really cold.


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I only got my "i7-970" and the 3900X overclocked. I need to heat in my office  . Sure the extra 20-30 W on the 3900X is not efficient PPD/W wise and for sure the old Intel is just burning calories. I'm up to 70 kWh/day now.....I keep my 1070Ti in its box to it get really cold.


Just the amount of hardware you have is amazing but the sheer electric costs to run everything is crazy high!!   That is a lot of electric   I hope it's cheap!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2019)

@Arjai , Newegg has the G.SKILL Flare X (for AMD) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM *DDR4 3200* (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200*C16*D-16GFX for $60!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

There's a load of 16Gb kits for sale, anyone would think it's Christmas!!    I think even the 32Gb kits are worth a look at $110 a kit...   Even more so if you have some 16 threaded monsters, you don't want to be running out of RAM crunching away


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Arjai , Newegg has the G.SKILL Flare X (for AMD) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM *DDR4 3200* (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200*C16*D-16GFX for $60!


I already have the TeamGroup Night Hawk, White, 2x8GB set. Got 'em for $75, or so. Don't remember the actual number. I got a Crucial 500GB Sata M.2, B450m Aorus board doesn't have NVME, but there were no standoffs in the box to mount it! the only standoff on there is for the M.2 heatsink. I contacted Gigabyte about it, moments ago. I hope they can send one to me, I don't have a computer store near me that I can get to easily.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2019)

Standoffs come with the case.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 7, 2019)

My case that I bought 2 years ago, SilverStone KL06, had a couple MB standoffs, but not M.2 standoffs. I don't think they are the same. (?) Plus, my MB manual says to use the "included" standoff for the M.2...it did not come with one, a screw for it but no standoff to screw into.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 7, 2019)

@Arjai  If you have trouble getting your M.2 standoffs, Amazon has them really inexpensive.


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2019)

Arjai said:


> My case that I bought 2 years ago, SilverStone KL06, had a couple MB standoffs, but not M.2 standoffs. I don't think they are the same. (?) Plus, my MB manual says to use the "included" standoff for the M.2...it did not come with one, a screw for it but no standoff to screw into.


In my case, the motherboard had the standoff already installed in the 2280 position (the most common). I needed only to install the SSD and add the screw and then buy an M.2-SATA adapter because I bought a SATA M.2 SSD and my motherboard only recognizes PCI-E SSDs. It is indeed true that these standoffs are different from traditional motherboard standoffs (which can come in various sizes as it is). In case you were wondering, the screw is also different. I expected the standoff to take a fine threaded screw like you might use on motherboard standoffs or an SSD, but no, it's a tiny screw indeed. 

I got the Ryzen 3200 machine running today. I'll be checking on it every now and then to see what the BOINC manager reports the average PPD as...


----------



## Arjai (Dec 20, 2019)

I contacted GigaByte through they're website. I received a response and they asked for my address.  I still have not received the stand-off, it's been over a week. I am hoping to get it soon.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2019)

f

Finally got the memory program from Team Group, to control the RGB. My phone camera does not do this justice. The AMD ring and the memory are the same color but, the ring is brighter, throwing it off a bit. The memory slowly flashes from the ' Starlight' setting and looks awesome. Not seen is the outline of the Audio on the board. Giga Byte controls the Ring and the outline, so all 3 sets of lights are the same orange.

Also, got the Stand off for my SATA M.2, yesterday. Problem is, I thought this board needed a SATA M.2 SSD. But, I am wrong. Because it doesn't work. After a deep dive into my MB Manuel, which indicates the use of a m.2 SATA SSD, it mentions the use of a NVME SSD. In a Paul's Hardware video, I saw him refer to a build with this same board w/ a NVME m.2 SSD. 

So, anybody want a 500GB m.2 SATA unused? It's a Crucial MX500. PM me and let's work something out.






So, looks like I will have to find a NVME SSD after Christmas. Then this thing will be as fast as it looks. The 7200 rpm laptop HDD I have in there now? Even Glary's Optimized defrag can't speed this thing up enough!! I was playing Car Mechanic 2015, the other day, and the load screens between areas, was grueling! I plan on also getting an SSD for it for a Game drive, at some point. Then use the HDD as the BIONC drive. Which will happen as soon as I get an M.2 NVME drive working...

*Anyway, Merry Christmas to the Best Crunching Team on the Planet!!

 *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2020)

Did everyone see this:




LINK


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 3, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did everyone see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  Alas I already bought a Ryzen 5 2600.


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

Such great value its unreal  

Be great for a small NAS or server build etc


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2020)

phill said:


> Be great for a small NAS or server build etc


SACRILEGE!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> SACRILEGE!


Well I suppose we could always run WCG in the background of the NAS


----------



## Lorec (Jan 14, 2020)

Who is this guy?? 
How come he just popped out of nowhere and took top1




Well great for the team anyhow 



How is he getting on that dual xeon e5 2620 ...30k PPD



...while I get 12k PPD max? is it because of win10? should i install win server maybe?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2020)

Lorec said:


> How is he getting on that dual xeon e5 2620 ...30k PPD


What about the 25K on an i7-6700?  Sandbagging, intentional or not.








						A Memorial to Kreij - Gone 8 years but never forgotten- check out the latest build(s)
					

Awesome :)  Did you have a preference as to which server you'd prefer @Durvelle27 ? :)




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Lorec (Jan 14, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What about the 25K on an i7-6700?  Sandbagging, intentional or not.


I dont understand the term "sandbagging" in this case.
He is overperforming not underperforming, right?  
Anyhow, something is up with those scores.
i7 6700 matching r9 3950x lol


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2020)

Lorec said:


> I dont understand the term "sandbagging" in this case.
> He is overperforming not underperforming, right?
> Anyhow, something is up with those scores.
> i7 6700 matching r9 3950x lol


He started some days before the first numbers showed up on Free-DC (and BoincStats) . Edit: He signed up 2020-01-09. You are right - normal sandbagging (not uploading completed results) can't be done on new CPUs since they only get a few WUs assigned.


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Who is this guy??
> How come he just popped out of nowhere and took top1
> View attachment 142167
> Well great for the team anyhow
> ...


You'll have to give it a few days to sort itself out as it'll collect a bulk load of results and then it'll go back to normal    Check tomorrow and see what he has then  @blobster21 we're talking about you


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Damn !! I didn't expect that much attention for my first run ! i'm under tight scrutiny it seems !

Anyway, glad to be on board and cheers to everyone.

PS: i can provide detallled informations & screenshots for all those machines if something seems "fishy"


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> Damn !! I didn't expect that much attention for my first run ! i'm under tight scrutiny it seems !
> 
> Anyway, glad to be on board and cheers to everyone.
> 
> PS: i can provide detallled informations & screenshots for all those machines if something seems "fishy"


Welcome. No all is good but for some reason your results came late. Are you "getting" some of @phill ´s server parts?


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> Damn !! I didn't expect that much attention for my first run ! i'm under tight scrutiny it seems !
> 
> Anyway, glad to be on board and cheers to everyone.
> 
> PS: i can provide detallled informations & screenshots for all those machines if something seems "fishy"


Hey @blobster21 !!   I believe there's another way if you tick a box in the WCG Options of your sign in, it'll allow you to share your systems that you have crunching   If you want to of course


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2020)

phill said:


> Hey @blobster21 !!  I believe there's another way if you tick a box in the WCG Options of your sign in, it'll allow you to share your systems that you have crunching  If you want to of course


Normally if the hosts show in Free-DC they also show in BOINCStats but not in this case, they only show in Free-DC.  Strange


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 15, 2020)

phill said:


> Hey @blobster21 !!  I believe there's another way if you tick a box in the WCG Options of your sign in, it'll allow you to share your systems that you have crunching  If you want to of course



I would gladly oblige ! The thing is, i browsed every possible sub-sections @ www.worldcommunitygrid.com and did not find the way to share more info with you guys.

The closest related settings are as follow :





Should i register an account on boincstats ? i used to have one in 2013 when i first got involved in data crunching (using a different nickname)



mstenholm said:


> Welcome. No all is good but for some reason your results came late. Are you "getting" some of @phill ´s server parts?



Yes indeed ! we have been in touch and if everything goes well, i should be able to enjoy several new machines in the weeks to come. They will be 100% dedicated to the TechPowerUp! WCG team, and should run 24/7, 10 months a year.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> I would gladly oblige ! The thing is, i browsed every possible sub-sections @ www.worldcommunitygrid.com and did not find the way to share more info with you guys.
> 
> The closest related settings are as follow :
> 
> ...


Your hosts are now showing on BONICStats. The only data that are "instant" there is the 3 daily updates for total points, the rest are delayed up to one day including the split up on hosts.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2020)

My local CL:




LINK


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My local CL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So when are you getting the 3950X @thebluebumblebee ??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2020)

phill said:


> So when are you getting the 3950X @thebluebumblebee ??


Just as soon as the money on my money tree ripens.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2020)

Are the 3000 series Ryzen CPU's better overall?  We know that Ryzen + MIP was a recipe for low PPD, but did the changes to Zen 2 correct this?

CL again:





$300 for a 3700X is a decent price.
$100 for a 2700 is a decent price. (recently on sale for $135)

I'm not actually looking for an answer to this: Is a 3700X worth 3 times a 2700?


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't think that $300 for a 3700X a great price if you can get a 2700 for $100...  I don't believe there's 3 times the performance between them...


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2020)

Added another cruncher. 2 PC's and 2 Laptops


----------



## Bow (Jan 25, 2020)

Is there an app to check points and other information.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2020)

Bow said:


> Is there an app to check points and other information.


I've never heard of one, but that's a good idea though.


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2020)

Bow said:


> Is there an app to check points and other information.


There's always an app for everything I find...... lol  We are built on apps lol  

Maybe that's why phones need to have 8Gb of ram and 128Gb of storage??  May as well carry around a laptop!! lol  Anyways, I digress   I just stick with the usual sites and wait till I can use a nice big screen


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Exactly my thinking  healthy VRM is essential for 24/7, since I doubt 99% of users are going to be pumping 200W+ through the system all day long. (This is why I have a 3000 RPM top-down 140mm cooler/fan on my 3950X: blows air onto the VRM & also the solid caps that aren't touching the HS: these have significantly reduced life over a certain temp).
> 
> Oh man, what I wouldn't give for a 3990X.
> 
> ...


You and I think a lot alike when it comes to coolers.  I like my top down blowers, and for the same reason.

As for the 3990X, at $3,990 (CPU only), you might actually want to look at the cost and PPD between a 3990X build and and building 4 3950X's, at $3,000, especially considering that a hefty custom water cooling solution will be required for the 3990X.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 29, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You and I think a lot alike when it comes to coolers.  I like my top down blowers, and for the same reason.
> 
> As for the 3990X, at $3,990 (CPU only), you might actually want to look at the cost and PPD between a 3990X build and and building 4 3950X's, at $3,000, especially considering that a hefty custom water cooling solution will be required for the 3990X.


IDK, I'd need four more motherboards of at least reasonable quality B450, at least 4x 2x4GB DDR4, powersupplies, etc, cooling. It might work out to be a bit cheaper initially but the maintenance side of things it'd be simple to just have that insane core density in a single socket system. 

The 3990X is a pipe-dream for me unfortunately, it's completely out of my budget but I can at least dream ^-^ Realistically, my current plan is to pick up another 1 or 2 out-going 2700s on insane deals (<£130) and replace the 2600X, and 1200 systems (I recently set up the 1200 from spare parts) so I would have more cores and higher perf/watt at minimal investment.

I'd find a use for the 2600X eventually, part of me actually wants to set the 2600X up as my "gaming" PC and use the 3950X as my workstation when I'm doing my content creation/creativity. So when I'm just messing in Warframe or playing some Metro Exodus, teh 3950X can keep its full power for SCIENCE!

I got the 3950X+RTX 2070 on Interest Free credit, and I have 9 months to pay that off before interest (I will pay it off before that, I use it as Buy Now Pay Later). So my next "Huge" investment will be Q4 this year or early 2021; and my long-term plan might involve one or more discounted 3950Xs


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 30, 2020)

@thebluebumblebee @Sashleycat  I too like a top flow cooler.  But with an added reason. My newest PC has an NVME SSD.  The top flow cooler helps cool it as well.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 30, 2020)

I had been using a Yate Loon as an intake with some plastic on the backside to cool the VRMs on my MEG Creation. It kept VRM temps at about 70-72C loaded at 50% fan speed cause it was loud and made an even more annoying whirlling as it sucked air past the cutouts on my case. Temps are warm but acceptable for the board but the noise was awful. 

Fast forward to about a week ago. I picked up some Gentle Typhoon AP15s and decided that I might as well replace this VRM fan while I source the rest of the fan upgrade. I sacrifice the old Yate to make a shroud and transfer over the DIY plastic diverter. At 100% I can't hear the fan whatsoever and the VRM temps max at 60C. Gentle Typhoons are incredible.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

theonedub said:


> I had been using a Yate Loon as an intake with some plastic on the backside to cool the VRMs on my MEG Creation. It kept VRM temps at about 70-72C loaded at 50% fan speed cause it was loud and made an even more annoying whirlling as it sucked air past the cutouts on my case. Temps are warm but acceptable for the board but the noise was awful.
> 
> Fast forward to about a week ago. I picked up some Gentle Typhoon AP15s and decided that I might as well replace this VRM fan while I source the rest of the fan upgrade. I sacrifice the old Yate to make a shroud and transfer over the DIY plastic diverter. At 100% I can't hear the fan whatsoever and the VRM temps max at 60C. Gentle Typhoons are incredible.


Gentle Typhoons are great. But I didn't think they were still making them. I have 3-4 120mm GT (not sure which ones though) laying about.


----------



## Lorec (Jan 31, 2020)

Sigh, might be changing my x79 xeon system for a ryzen...  as much as I like my 12C24T cpu working, i got issues recently.
It shuts down on its own, no temperatures or anything... it just does. maybe its bcoz of asus bios monitoring thing, anyhow its annoying AF.
Gotta get me a 2700 and a solid b450...


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Sigh, might be changing my x79 xeon system for a ryzen...  as much as I like my 12C24T cpu working, i got issues recently.
> It shuts down on its own, no temperatures or anything... it just does. maybe its bcoz of asus bios monitoring thing, anyhow its annoying AF.
> Gotta get me a 2700 and a solid b450...


x79 was only yesterday, do you think that it is dying? Your replacement choice seems reasonable for PPD/watt. I was very close to press buy for a 3950x last night (all the cool kids fighting me for a top 5 position have one) but decided against it due to low funds so I hope that all my current HW will last 10 year from purchase.


----------



## Lorec (Jan 31, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> (all the cool kids fighting me for a top 5 position have one)


Haha I am one of those kids     
To be fair, as much as I love x79 ...like its so rare and so relevant still.
TDPs are in mid 100s  and it has chipset fan for lower tiered MBs...
My 12C xeon give me same  PPDs as my Ryzen 7 1700...
I can go stock fan, lower noise etc
one thing that sucks is I was literally hunting for this x79 for like 1 year -ish! 
Maybe I should just keep it as collection like @phill-senpai does with his parts!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Haha I am one of those kids
> To be fair, as much as I love x79 ...like its so rare and so relevant still.
> TDPs are in mid 100s  and it has chipset fan for lower tiered MBs...
> My 12C xeon give me same  PPDs as my Ryzen 7 1700...
> ...


What did I do wrong now??    What did the Mrs tell you??  It's all lies I tell you, lies!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2020)

Ashlay just wrote me and said that her last ban was still in effect, until 2029. She is sad to put it mildly.


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Ashlay just wrote me and said that her last ban was still in effect, until 2029. She is sad to put it mildly.


Just a little confused at the moment.... ??


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2020)

phill said:


> Just a little confused at the moment.... ??


Sashleycat


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh bummer. She seemed really into crunching


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2020)

Boatvan said:


> Oh bummer. She seemed really into crunching


Yes, I know it is a big part of her life, so is being a part our forum. I sent a small plea to W1zzard.


----------



## Antykain (Feb 1, 2020)

Not sure what happened here.. why was the ban put in place?


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Sashleycat


I remember the aka's before..  I'm not sure what the problem was or why things went a little off the rails but I hope they are ok   (I thought she was a he if I'm honest...  I don't see many ladies on the forums, even more so PC ones...)


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 3, 2020)

phill said:


> I remember the aka's before..  I'm not sure what the problem was or why things went a little off the rails but I hope they are ok   (I thought she was a he if I'm honest...  I don't see many ladies on the forums, even more so PC ones...)











						Origin | Eridonia Archives
					






					www.sashleycat.com


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 6, 2020)

As of today, I have shut down all crunchers due to a surgical procedure happening tomorrow that will keep me from home for a few weeks. I will certainly turn them back on when I am back. I will be fine, but again, I will be out of my house for a while.

See you all on the flipside! I will have my lappy with me so I won't be totally incommunicado.


----------



## Lorec (Feb 6, 2020)

Boatvan said:


> As of today, I have shut down all crunchers due to a surgical procedure happening tomorrow that will keep me from home for a few weeks. I will certainly turn them back on when I am back. I will be fine, but again, I will be out of my house for a while.
> 
> See you all on the flipside! I will have my lappy with me so I won't be totally incommunicado.


TY for headsup!
I hope all turns out well for You!


----------



## Antykain (Feb 6, 2020)

Boatvan said:


> As of today, I have shut down all crunchers due to a surgical procedure happening tomorrow that will keep me from home for a few weeks. I will certainly turn them back on when I am back. I will be fine, but again, I will be out of my house for a while.
> 
> See you all on the flipside! I will have my lappy with me so I won't be totally incommunicado.



Hope all goes well with your procedure and a speedy recovery to follow!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2020)

Boatvan said:


> a surgical procedure happening tomorrow that will keep me from home *for a few weeks*


WOW!  Ah, er, get well soon?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2020)

I wrote countless of posts about getting a 3950X. I will, maybe, just not right now. As some know I work outside Denmark when I work. New contract each time, no contract either unemployment pay if I bother or nothing. I manage to survive (pay my bills) with a lot of time off and I enjoy that. Herein is the trouble - my doctor think that I have cancer, so I have to stay home in Denmark to make sure that I can go to what ever it takes of tests/treatments and so on. It's possible a skin cancer with very good prognosis.  I just needed to share.


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2020)

Wish you all the very best @mstenholm


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I just needed to share.


On occasion, I've wondered if the work we're doing for WCG and F@H would ever be used for something that affected us directly. Some projects like the clean water simulations focused on developing nations seem unlikely for someone like myself who's not overly keen on travel but I thought maybe one day I'd buy a solar panel that had improvements from the clean energy simulations or something to that effect. With so many of our projects being related to cancer research, I mainly wondered how widespread an impact it would have and maybe even if one day it would help someone I know directly in some way. It's the research we hope we won't need and the research we're glad we have. I wish you the best, mstenholm.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi everyone   I have Sophia's 1st birthday party tomorrow so I might not be able to get anything updated right away but I'll do my best when I can get 5 minutes   

I hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to seeing the update tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2020)

@phill , would you message me?  I have something to tell you but since your promotion, apparently, I'm not worthy to start a conversation with you.   Congratulations BTW!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @phill , would you message me?  I have something to tell you but since your promotion, apparently, I'm not worthy to start a conversation with you.   Congratulations BTW!


Utter crazy talk sir!!  But of course I will message you now


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 22, 2020)

Procedure went well boys, but I contracted pneumonia from being intubated during the surgery. After a bit in the hospital dealing with that and then a couple weeks at my parent's house (i couldn't walk right away), I am happy to report I am home and my rigs are revving up. Expect ppd almost at my previous numbers, just wanna redo a single rig to run more efficiently. Then I will be full steam ahead!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

Very glad to hear i all went well @Boatvan


----------



## hat (Feb 23, 2020)

About how effective is a 1700/x these days? It looks like they can be found for $100 or so on ebay...


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2020)

hat said:


> About how effective is a 1700/x these days? It looks like they can be found for $100 or so on ebay...


Mine seem to do pretty well if I'm honest  

Depending on the work unit, 16 threads taking about 130w to 180w seems about the norm for me when I've looked     I guess as long as some fairly decent RAM and motherboard used, they'll be an awesome CPU for the price..  Although, I do wonder if the 2700/2700x might be a better bet for the cash??   Picked up a 2700 for £130 and a 2700X for about £145 ish....  Might be better ??


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2020)

130-180w seems like a lot? I'd expect a 1700 to pull less than that...


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2020)

The two I have are 1700X's.  However my 2700 managed to idle about the 45 to 50w.  Cinebench load was about the 120w mark..  That's the full system and just with air cooling and a RX 480 in situ as well..  I don't think it did that badly at all


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2020)

Oh, so you meant 130-180w for the whole system? That's a little different... I was thinking just the CPU alone


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2020)

My 1700 pulls 130 watts from the wall.


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2020)

hat said:


> Oh, so you meant 130-180w for the whole system? That's a little different... I was thinking just the CPU alone


I sadly haven't got anything that will give me a CPU only wattage reading that I would think is accurate but I just tend to go from the wattage plug and think ah yes, it jumps from 60w to 180w for example..  That'll give me a rough enough estimate


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Has anyone else had any issues with logging on to the WCG site today??  I've tried it on my main PC and it seems to throw back an error....






I've tried it from the work laptop and that seems to be ok....  Just seemed a little odd...  And when I tried to view the stats page or my own page, I got this...





Just a thought


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2020)

Sorry, didn't see this until seven hours later, I'm not having a problem.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 9, 2020)

Me neither. it's been "sorted" now


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

It seemed to work after clearing out the cache in Google Chrome...  Not quite sure what was causing the problem but.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm dealing with a wonderful problem.  ALL of my e-mail from TPU is being caught by my e-mail provider's spam filter.  Just started happening about a week ago, and they have no idea why.


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm dealing with a wonderful problem.  ALL of my e-mail from TPU is being caught by my e-mail provider's spam filter.  Just started happening about a week ago, and they have no idea why.


I bet it's all of my replies.....


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2020)

Are there no projects for WCG related to the coronavirus? F@H apparently is fighting it, probably because the virus is made up of proteins, which is what F@H studies - the way proteins assemble themselves, or "fold".


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

I've not seen any myself @hat in my list of ones I can possibly do...  Wonder if it might take a whilt to filter down through if some have been released?? ......


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 20, 2020)

reinstalled BOINC on my 3600x, might do aswell on my 1700! Been a long time. I have also folding for Covid-19 right now. ! Go Baby!!


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

Just tried running WCG on my 3900X for the first time...  Ouch...  Definitely NOT recommended with an air cooler!! 





93C after 1 minute of crunching with 1.35vcore set in the bios...  Ummmmm...  Time to have a bit of a tune I think!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2020)

All default but RAM speed and timing, BIOS not up to date, 4.050 MHz, 66-68 C, Linux and the important part 480 mm rad placed outside the rig. I had a plan to update to 3950 let the 3900 slot in one of my x470s to replace a 2700x but then I would have to cap it at 65 W or something similar. I might do next winter. Now is not the time. What air cooler do you use @phill ?


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm just using a Noctua 14D cooler at the moment @mstenholm..  I've tried lowering the vcore and the core speeds to see if that had helped but it's not helped massively but down to about 78C under load and the fan going nuts...

The rest of the Ryzen hardware seems to be absolutely fine and all otherwise under the 60C apart from my 2700X, that seems to hover around the 66 - 68C temps under load.

I can't seem to resize the Ryzen Master software, it'll go larger but not smaller but then it still takes up over a screen wide   but I'll grab some screen shots for the settings I am currently using


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2020)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone.

Sorry its been a year since posting on the forums but it has been an insane year to say the least. I'm not going into detail but I think I'm finally on the track to normalcy once again.


----------



## Bow (Mar 30, 2020)

I am really surprised no one has organized a challenge sine a lot of people are stuck at home.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bow said:


> I am really surprised no one has organized a challenge sine a lot of people are stuck at home.



 Stuck at home, but not necessarily with additional time.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 31, 2020)

Finally decided to pull the trigger and join TPU's WCG team too. Same username here and there.


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger and join TPU's WCG team too. Same username here and there.


I'll keep an eye out for you hitting the top 5


----------



## xvi (Apr 2, 2020)

Fired up a server that's been decommissioned but not yet uninstalled. I'm normally pretty patient but I wanna see this ol' girl spool up already!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing it up and running @xvi !!


----------



## xvi (Apr 4, 2020)

I was hoping for more, but it looks like that's all she's got. I guess it's just an old dual Xeon E5430 after all. My little i3 4170 isn't _too_ far off with some of the threads disabled. Going to bump it up and see how close it can get to the server.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 4, 2020)

I think i Mighty removed pbo and core boost, for an all core overclock on my 3600x. Boosting to 4.1, will try to get 4.3 or 4.4 , to grab some more points


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I think i Mighty removed pbo and core boost, for an all core overclock on my 3600x. Boosting to 4.1, will try to get 4.3 or 4.4 , to grab some more points


You'll find that overclocking doesn't add much extra performance and will just cost you more and you'll end up with more heat..  My 3900X be it under air cooling, I run it at just over 3100Mhz otherwise over a long 12 hour stint, I'm looking at 80C + under a 14D cooler...  I'm not going to lie that bit sucks, but it really does!! 

I just go with the slow and steady wins the race


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks like Covid-19 is coming to WCG:









						Home
					

World Community Grid enables anyone with a computer or Android device to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health and sustainability.




					www.ibm.org


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like Covid-19 is coming to WCG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it does!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

It's been on the top of the WCG site for a few days I think...






I'm all signed up and ready to go!!    How many others have done the same??


----------



## Antykain (Apr 6, 2020)

phill said:


> It's been on the top of the WCG site for a few days I think...
> 
> View attachment 150502
> 
> I'm all signed up and ready to go!!    How many others have done the same??



Signed up for it.. 

My body is.. err, umm.. I mean, My PCs are ready.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 6, 2020)

phill said:


> It's been on the top of the WCG site for a few days I think...
> 
> View attachment 150502
> 
> I'm all signed up and ready to go!!   How many others have done the same??



I haven't seen it in the proyects' list, but I think WCG will add it by itself whenever it becomes available


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2020)

Wife is being kind and is letting me build a new cruncher.  Going with a 3900X to add the Xeon cruncher.


----------



## Antykain (Apr 6, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I haven't seen it in the proyects' list, but I think WCG will add it by itself whenever it becomes available



Yup, as long you have toggled the "Please opt me in to new projects as they become available." in the Available Projects page, you should be good to go.   Which you do  

Otherwise, you'll have to manually select it.  This may apply to people who only get WUs for a certain projects, and the sign-up page at ibm.org/OpenPandemics will just notify you when it's available.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2020)

We haven't even seen any beta work for COVID-19.  Don't you think we'll see some of those first?


----------



## Antykain (Apr 6, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We haven't even seen any beta work for COVID-19.  Don't you think we'll see some of those first?



True.. Maybe it will be a 'beta' when it's initially available?   I have a feeling they are trying to get it released asap, so.. who knows.  I guess we'll find out soon enough though.


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Wife is being kind and is letting me build a new cruncher.  Going with a 3900X to add the Xeon cruncher.


I'd definitely recommend water for that bad boy!!    They can run a little warm....


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2020)

The 3900x is a power house for boince. I am not running it right now for post cost reasons, but it was pulling great points when I did run it.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 7, 2020)

phill said:


> I'd definitely recommend water for that bad boy!!    They can run a little warm....


Ordered an ASUS Crosshair Hero and an EK monoblock for it.  Hopefully building it this coming weekend!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

Nordic said:


> The 3900x is a power house for boince. I am not running it right now for post cost reasons, but it was pulling great points when I did run it.





HammerON said:


> Ordered an ASUS Crosshair Hero and an EK monoblock for it.  Hopefully building it this coming weekend!


Mine seems to run very warm, even with a 14D cooler on it.  80C with it running at just 3150MHz and 0.9vcore seems to still have the temps higher than I'd have expected...  But that said, I'm looking to water cool it and later change it for a 3950X if I can..  

I have the Hero 8 non Wi-Fi and I'm happy.  It runs with 64GB of RAM installed without any issues whatsoever.  I really do however need to get tweaking on the setup, as at the moment, it's just very much stock settings...  Aside from the lower CPU core speed


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 7, 2020)

phill said:


> I'd definitely recommend water for that bad boy!!    They can run a little warm....


Agreed! Mine runs warmer than my brother's 3950x.. We both achieve roughly the same clock speed when crunching on all cores, but his 3950x is 5-10C cooler.


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> Agreed! Mine runs warmer than my brother's 3950x.. We both achieve roughly the same clock speed when crunching on all cores, but his 3950x is 5-10C cooler.


Well the path is clear then @XZero450 .....  We must buy a 3950X to avoid this problem!!     To the Batmobile....

Hang on, I'm getting confused...

Don't forget everyone, nothing will be uploading much for the next few hours since they are having maintenance on their servers   Just wondered why my results where stacking up.... 

Maintenance Window


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 8, 2020)

phill said:


> You'll find that overclocking doesn't add much extra performance and will just cost you more and you'll end up with more heat..  My 3900X be it under air cooling, I run it at just over 3100Mhz otherwise over a long 12 hour stint, I'm looking at 80C + under a 14D cooler...  I'm not going to lie that bit sucks, but it really does!!
> 
> I just go with the slow and steady wins the race



I saw people getting 4.3 with 1.25v so tried tonsee what I can squeeze out of this cpu.

So like my 1700 and 2600x, I got a bad overclocker 

4.1ghz all core, on prime, core 0 and 1 failed at 1.3v. So 1.325v should do it, but still, Boinc 100% does 4.1ghz @ 1.35v

I left max pbo 200, auto voltage. Will keep this at stock. I tought I could graba little more without extra voltage!


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm trying to lower the voltages myself rather than higher them up when Crunching..  This 3900X is a beast but it's a warm beast to say the least...  I do look forward to seeing what it will manage under water and if the temps are a load better...


----------



## Nordic (Apr 9, 2020)

phill said:


> Mine seems to run very warm, even with a 14D cooler on it.  80C with it running at just 3150MHz and 0.9vcore seems to still have the temps higher than I'd have expected...  But that said, I'm looking to water cool it and later change it for a 3950X if I can..
> 
> I have the Hero 8 non Wi-Fi and I'm happy.  It runs with 64GB of RAM installed without any issues whatsoever.  I really do however need to get tweaking on the setup, as at the moment, it's just very much stock settings...  Aside from the lower CPU core speed


As I understand it, it doesn't matter what kind of cooling you run, ryzen 3000 will clock upto the limit and always run warm. I recently Googled for any watercooled 3900x/3950x systems and they all run hot regardless of how much cooling is provided.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nordic said:


> As I understand it, it doesn't matter what kind of cooling you run, ryzen 3000 will clock upto the limit and always run warm. I recently Googled for any watercooled 3900x/3950x systems and they all run hot regardless of how much cooling is provided.



I don't know how anyone gets these running sub 55C when running all cores at full for extended periods of time. I feel like I'm doing something wrong with my 3900x on my waterloop, but my GPU's are in the same loop near 100% load 24/7 and they run right where I would expect them to. I guess what it comes down to is... "With great power.. Comes great heat output."


----------



## Nordic (Apr 9, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> I don't know how anyone gets these running sub 55C when running all cores at full for extended periods of time. I feel like I'm doing something wrong with my 3900x on my waterloop, but my GPU's are in the same loop near 100% load 24/7 and they run right where I would expect them to. I guess what it comes down to is... "With great power.. Comes great heat output."


I could not fine any examples of someone getting sub 80c regardless of what water cooling loop they used. No matter what the chip ramps up until it hits that temp.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2020)

Nordic said:


> I could not fine any examples of someone getting sub 80c regardless of what water cooling loop they used. No matter what the chip ramps up until it hits that temp.


I run 23xWCG plus one Thread for folding. I run between 66 and 70 C on my 3900X, 480 mm rad, so there are at least one example


----------



## Nordic (Apr 9, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I run 23xWCG plus one Thread for folding. I run between 66 and 70 C on my 3900X, 480 mm rad, so there are at least one example


What all-core clocks are you seeing while fully loaded with boinc?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2020)

Nordic said:


> What all-core clocks are you seeing while fully loaded with boinc?


4,050-4,075


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2020)

Nordic said:


> As I understand it, it doesn't matter what kind of cooling you run, ryzen 3000 will clock upto the limit and always run warm. I recently Googled for any watercooled 3900x/3950x systems and they all run hot regardless of how much cooling is provided.


If I manage to get mine under water I'll report my findings   Same goes for the swap to the 3950X CPU as well..  I hope to do that at some point...  Maybe... lol


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 9, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I run 23xWCG plus one Thread for folding. I run between 66 and 70 C on my 3900X, 480 mm rad, so there are at least one example



I don't leave a thread for F@H and have similar temps and speeds. I can get over 4.1 if I get the temps down below 65C.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 10, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> 4,050-4,075





XZero450 said:


> I don't leave a thread for F@H and have similar temps and speeds. I can get over 4.1 if I get the temps down below 65C.


What waterblock and TIM do you use?


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nordic said:


> What waterblock and TIM do you use?


https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-ga-x470-gaming-5-rgb-monoblock

...and whatever is handy. I have 3 different brands sitting on my desk now and could not for the life of me tell you which was used for the current application.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 10, 2020)

Nordic said:


> What waterblock and TIM do you use?


EK-Velocity, Arctic MX-4


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2020)

Got all of the stuff I ordered.  Time to tear down the Xeon cruncher for a cleaning and to build both


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 10, 2020)

I think I got it setup correctly. I guess we will find out when I get something done.


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> I think I got it setup correctly. I guess we will find out when I get something done.


Any questions etc. post them here and I'm sure one of our amazing team members will happily and helpfully provide whatever you need


----------



## Arjai (Apr 11, 2020)

To get running, all I need is a GPU, coming in a few weeks. But here are the parts and the case. I might assemble it later today, if there is time.







BTW, 2700 non x

This is just a Mock Up. Need a fan split-er, another fan for top mount, GPU, white SATA cables and maybe a 1TB SSD or a 2TB HDD. Undecided, maybe both, eventually.


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2020)

Great work @Arjai !!    Can't wait to see it up and running


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2020)

Got her up and running.  Spent the day learning how to overclock Ryzen.  Not sure really still what I am doing yet - still have a lot to learn.  Any  advice, I will gladly take it.  This is my first AMD system since my Athlon 64 CPUs.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 13, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Got her up and running.  Spent the day learning how to overclock Ryzen.  Not sure really still what I am doing yet - still have a lot to learn.  Any  advice, I will gladly take it.  This is my first AMD system since my Athlon 64 CPUs.
> View attachment 151300View attachment 151301


I only played with OC a short time and it seems like you worked some magic - 98 W, mine was 156 W @ 4.3 MHz. How high does your VRM temperature go with the radiator blocking for the air flow?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2020)

According to AIDA64 and AI Suite, around 27 degrees.  Using a monoblock really helps.




I also used EK's TIM this time.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 13, 2020)

I seem to have better results letting the chip overclock itself. I think I kinda have a bad chip.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 13, 2020)

Wow, just found out that keeping performance enhancer to AUTO, gives me high voltage and BOINC running 4.1ghz at 100% (voltage between 1.35 and 1.39v, which I think is a bit high), prime running 4ghz at 1.31v.

Setting to level 2, drop the speed to around 4ghz, but voltage also decrease to around 1.28v, 1.3v... and prime 95 to 3.96ghz, 1.27v (which drop the temperature of 10C while prime95...)

I really need to work on my settings on this Strix x470-F. I still don't understand well AMD PBO xD


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Got her up and running.  Spent the day learning how to overclock Ryzen.  Not sure really still what I am doing yet - still have a lot to learn.  Any  advice, I will gladly take it.  This is my first AMD system since my Athlon 64 CPUs.
> View attachment 151300View attachment 151301


Awesome results there @HammerON   By your results, I badly need a CPU block and water for mine...  Air even at 3150Mhz @ 0.875vcore it hitting on a warm day about 85C ish...  Not comfortable with that temp at all but it's all I have currently...   time to do some more on call to pay for a water block!! 

Great results there!!


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2020)

I wonder... is there any interest in running Rosetta@Home? How would we split resources between it and WCG?


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2020)

We could do a separate thread and see if anyone fancies to start on up??


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 15, 2020)

Removed boinc from my home server (1700). Just had a crash 2 time in a row. Not sure if related, but I have 9 vm running.

Might install boinc in a vm instead haha


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 16, 2020)

hat said:


> I wonder... is there any interest in running Rosetta@Home? How would we split resources between it and WCG?


We once had an unofficial TPU team on there, started by me (others had started similarly on other projects). Now it is a locked "team" with only me left in there. I have been looking into getting back into crunching. So I am kind of torn right now between on one hand opening up the team again for others (changing its name to reference TPU again and being at least its admin even when not crunching very actively due to reasons I will not get into now), and on the other just staying out of it while someone else forms the team and I might join in later.
I could also try to see whether I can make other accounts admin of my "team" if you wish to form it (back) into a TPU team.



phill said:


> We could do a separate thread and see if anyone fancies to start on up??



I will make a thread.

P.S.: here it is: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/branching-out-to-other-boinc-projects-thread.265830/


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 20, 2020)

WCG will be running DB maintenance on this wednesday









						Planned Maintenance on Wednesday, April 22, 2020 (Completed)
					

We are performing database maintenance on Wednesday, April 22, 2020 starting at 13:00 UTC.



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org
				






> We are performing maintenance on the BOINC database in order to improve performance and capacity. This work will start on Wednesday, April 22, 2020 at 13:00 UTC, and will take about five hours.
> During the entire time of the maintenance, volunteers will not be able to obtain new work or report completed work. Volunteers will not be able check on the status of their results, but the rest of the website will remain available.
> Volunteers will not need to take any particular action, as your devices will automatically retry their connections after the maintenance work is completed.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2020)

woke up and saw this...





I figure it will be the third Sunday in May, before I grab another spot...


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2020)

Well, I just lost my job. 9 years and some flunky in corporate fires me. I did an oil change for a former employee, he was out of work, he brought his own oil and oil filter. I had my lower bay spend 5 minutes draining and exchanging the oil and filter. HR sees it as theft. 

So, I have turned off my farm, still have my daily, the i7 3770, and my gamer, Ryzen 2700, crunching but, no more folding, until I find work.

I will make it through this, but it is disappointing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Well, I just lost my job. 9 years and some flunky in corporate fires me. I did an oil change for a former employee, he was out of work, he brought his own oil and oil filter. I had my lower bay spend 5 minutes draining and exchanging the oil and filter. HR sees it as theft.
> 
> So, I have turned off my farm, still have my daily, the i7 3770, and my gamer, Ryzen 2700, crunching but, no more folding, until I find work.
> 
> I will make it through this, but it is disappointing.


You need to get that story on the news.  In this time of Covid-19, that company may find their feet on fire.


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Well, I just lost my job. 9 years and some flunky in corporate fires me. I did an oil change for a former employee, he was out of work, he brought his own oil and oil filter. I had my lower bay spend 5 minutes draining and exchanging the oil and filter. HR sees it as theft.
> 
> So, I have turned off my farm, still have my daily, the i7 3770, and my gamer, Ryzen 2700, crunching but, no more folding, until I find work.
> 
> I will make it through this, but it is disappointing.


I'm really sorry to hear this @Arjai    That utterly sucks....  Is there anything that you could do to get it over turned?    You try and do something nice for someone and get bit back, I don't get this world sometimes....


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 28, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Well, I just lost my job. 9 years and some flunky in corporate fires me. I did an oil change for a former employee, he was out of work, he brought his own oil and oil filter. I had my lower bay spend 5 minutes draining and exchanging the oil and filter. HR sees it as theft.
> 
> So, I have turned off my farm, still have my daily, the i7 3770, and my gamer, Ryzen 2700, crunching but, no more folding, until I find work.
> 
> I will make it through this, but it is disappointing.





thebluebumblebee said:


> You need to get that story on the news.  In this time of Covid-19, that company may find their feet on fire.


@Arjai  I agree wholeheartedly with @thebluebumblebee!  I'm sure your local paper or TV station would gladly run your story.  Your decision of course, but I'd go for it.


----------



## stinger608 (May 2, 2020)

So, has anyone heard or talked to Norton since last seen March 2019?


----------



## Bow (May 2, 2020)

Not a word


----------



## phill (May 2, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> So, has anyone heard or talked to Norton since last seen March 2019?


He sent out a mail a little while ago with the members of the WCG team I think @stinger608 saying that things hadn't been great but was hoping to make it back at some point soon but nothing since...  I tag him in things as much as I can and PM him every now and again (hopefully not too much) just to see if he'll reply but so far, nothing on the forums for some time     I do hope he's well and ok.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> So, has anyone heard or talked to Norton since last seen March 2019?


He keeps crunching.  He keeps Folding.  He keeps adding hardware to his farm.  To me, that means he's okay, and that he just doesn't have time for forums.


----------



## stinger608 (May 2, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He keeps crunching.  He keeps Folding.  He keeps adding hardware to his farm.  To me, that means he's okay, and that he just doesn't have time for forums.



Yep, I can sure relate to that. I was gone about a year due to unforeseen life issues so it happens. 
I know he has continually been crunching and folding but I was more wondering if anyone had talked to him. 
From the new moderator thread it seems as though @sneekypeet may have had contact with him early this year.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 2, 2020)

dropping the 3600x to 50% for now, as heat coming back! My office temperature goes very high, since I work all day long, closed door (because of kids haha), even if I open window, at 20C outside, not enought to keep this cool. I have a fridge, freezer, server and my main rig!

I'll see if I can get an AC only for the office, as the home AC doesn't reach alot, I have to put fans in the corridor.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2020)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I'll see if I can get an AC only for the office


Have you heard of: https://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 2, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Have you heard of: https://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/



those ceilling AC? Looks like! I already have a Wall AC 12 000BTU, but could be an upgrade over time. I have place in the attic tou get some tubbing in there. If not, I was thinking of having traps for small fan to lets air moving everywhere


----------



## sneekypeet (May 2, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, I can sure relate to that. I was gone about a year due to unforeseen life issues so it happens.
> I know he has continually been crunching and folding but I was more wondering if anyone had talked to him.
> From the new moderator thread it seems as though @sneekypeet may have had contact with him early this year.



Sorry, I did not speak to him, he never replied.


----------



## stinger608 (May 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry, I did not speak to him, he never replied.



Well dang. We all have to believe that life has got him busy and just doesn't have time to jump in the forums and is doing well.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 2, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Well dang. We all have to believe that life has got him busy and just doesn't have time to jump in the forums and is doing well.



Last we talked he was doing well, just work and family needed more attention.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2020)

Okay, 80°F temperatures headed my way, so it's time for my summer hiatus.


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, 80°F temperatures headed my way, so it's time for my summer hiatus.


I ride SCC out and then scale down as well. Maybe a GPU and 24+2+16 threads.


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

How hot does it usually get for you guys over the summer months??


----------



## Lorec (May 7, 2020)

Actually this is going to be first summer of my 3950x and I dont see it well already 
I live in a mansion on last floor.
My room is positioned exactly on suns path from morning to evening.
We get 30+ inside during hottest time in summer...
3950x is already running 82C as is.
thank god r71700 and my xeon run so much cooler.

Btw
I have one EK PE 360 rad for cooling both cpu and gpu.
Would another PE 360/240 help?
I have Inwin 303 case and using two rads is kinda tricky.
Maybe I should change the case altogether?


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

@Lorec do you downclock it or even try lowering the volts it uses at all?  I get the idea that these Ryzen's seem to like pushing more volts than they need to, just wondered if you'd tried tweaking that at all??  (I'm very sure that you would have....)

As for the cooling side of things, as I'm very sure you know the ambient temp is going to be the key..  If your going to be hitting 30+ without doing much and your at 82C now (what roughly is the ambient temp now??) I can understand the need for adding another rad or two but it will only take it down to at best your ambient temps...  

Daft question and it might not be possible but, have you tried the same setup, outside of the case, just on the side??  Maybe it might be worth a test to see if the case you have is very restrictive with the air flow which is possibly why it's so warm as is??


----------



## Lorec (May 8, 2020)

phill said:


> @Lorec do you downclock it or even try lowering the volts it uses at all?  I get the idea that these Ryzen's seem to like pushing more volts than they need to, just wondered if you'd tried tweaking that at all??  (I'm very sure that you would have....)
> 
> As for the cooling side of things, as I'm very sure you know the ambient temp is going to be the key..  If your going to be hitting 30+ without doing much and your at 82C now (what roughly is the ambient temp now??) I can understand the need for adding another rad or two but it will only take it down to at best your ambient temps...
> 
> Daft question and it might not be possible but, have you tried the same setup, outside of the case, just on the side??  Maybe it might be worth a test to see if the case you have is very restrictive with the air flow which is possibly why it's so warm as is??



@phill  thanks for whole bunch of good ideas!
I run disabled PBO for sometime already.
tried before a bit offset undervolting... but it didn't seem to work.
Today I got it.
Damn, windows ryzen high performance power plan.
by switching maximum processor state from 100% to 99% I got a nice 3.4Ghz all core while crunching, which makes it @60C and solves my problem.


----------



## phill (May 8, 2020)

I take it that's not in the Ryzen Master software, that's in the Windows Power Management and under additional and then Processor state?? 






I've tried it with the 3900X but it's not made a bit of difference!!   Even put it to balanced as well!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2020)

Does this help?


> In the BIOS setup select the *Advanced* tab.
> 
> Choose *AMD CBS*.
> 
> ...



From: https://community.amd.com/thread/241138


----------



## Lorec (May 8, 2020)

phill said:


> I take it that's not in the Ryzen Master software, that's in the Windows Power Management and under additional and then Processor state??
> 
> View attachment 154312
> 
> I've tried it with the 3900X but it's not made a bit of difference!!   Even put it to balanced as well!!


Yes, thats exactly it!

Please notice core clocks with respective maximum processor state.
Interesting how 99% locks it at 3.4Ghz and 100% lets it run 3.9Ghz while crunching...
guess all those behaviours mainly base on temps, but then windows shows up



thebluebumblebee said:


> Does this help?
> 
> 
> From: https://community.amd.com/thread/241138


I will take a look wether I have this option there (I have asus mobo so yeah)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2020)

Found it.  Read this post and the following ones that talk about "ECO mode": https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dang-how-long-has-this-been-going-on.263707/post-4210333


----------



## Lorec (May 8, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Found it.  Read this post and the following ones that talk about "ECO mode": https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dang-how-long-has-this-been-going-on.263707/post-4210333



ECO mode makes it go bonkers.

In order to use it I need to turn PBO on. 
instant 85C...

Using 99% processor power state in windows brings it back to 60C


----------



## phill (May 8, 2020)

I set it to 3150MHz in the Ryzen master software and 0.875vcore, temps regularly hit 75C to 85C crunching and doesn't seem to matter so I'm guessing it's still possibly controlled by the bios more so..  I'm not so sure...





I guess I need some more tweaking to see what I can and can't do with this CPU.....  It for me is too high on the temps....

Just tried it again with out my profile set on it, straight to 84C....





Obviously boosting over 4GHz but was dropping I think to try and get the CPU temp under wraps....  I think I'm going to have to have a delve into the bios and see what I can do   If I can find the 65w profile that @thebluebumblebee mentioned, I'll give it a go


----------



## Lorec (May 9, 2020)

phill said:


> I set it to 3150MHz in the Ryzen master software and 0.875vcore, temps regularly hit 75C to 85C crunching and doesn't seem to matter so I'm guessing it's still possibly controlled by the bios more so..  I'm not so sure...
> 
> View attachment 154357
> 
> ...


74C is high, but then again Your 3900x is on air,right?

ECO mode is in ryzen master. Once You set PBO on ENABLED You can choose it in software itself.
Doesnt seem to change anything for me.

Idk why does it even work this way.
I have PBO off and Core Performance Boost on Auto.
Everything else in my bios is pretty much stock right now.
Voltages etc on auto.
99% lets it upto 3.4Ghz@0.938V, while 100% lets it go till ~4.3@1.3-1.4V (basic AMD Ryzen Balanced plan)

EDIT:
Been playing around and how about turn PBO and CPB off altogether?
@phill You will run at base speed 3.8Ghz, stock voltage and see where it gets You.
No need for power plans and other shenanigans  
I might survive this summer after all!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2020)

Meanwhile, it's snowing in parts of the NE in MAY!  We're headed for 85+ and my sister is sending me pictures of snow on the ground from the Watkins Glen area.  Crazy!


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Meanwhile, it's snowing in parts of the NE in MAY!  We're headed for 85+ and my sister is sending me pictures of snow on the ground from the Watkins Glen area.  Crazy!


Overnight ship your rigs to your sister .


----------



## phill (May 9, 2020)

Lorec said:


> 74C is high, but then again Your 3900x is on air,right?
> 
> ECO mode is in ryzen master. Once You set PBO on ENABLED You can choose it in software itself.
> Doesnt seem to change anything for me.
> ...


It sure is on air mate, it sucks!!  

I'm not sure how to use the Ryzen software as such, I've just gone full manual and still not got the best out of it I bet...  It's just a warm CPU and under air cooling, not the best..  Which I can understand, so I can't wait to get a water block for it...  By the way, which one did you go for??

My Ryzen Master software doesn't look right with triple screens...  It's stretched and won't go any smaller, which is somewhat frustrating to say the least!!  





If I only have the one screen setup, it works fine, can make it bigger smaller, all sorts but not in the triple mode lol  Ugh....  

If I ever get chance to look at it and find out more about it, I'll let you know


----------



## Lorec (May 10, 2020)

phill said:


> It sure is on air mate, it sucks!!
> 
> I'm not sure how to use the Ryzen software as such, I've just gone full manual and still not got the best out of it I bet...  It's just a warm CPU and under air cooling, not the best..  Which I can understand, so I can't wait to get a water block for it...  By the way, which one did you go for??
> 
> ...


I use EK Supremacy EVO, part of ek perfomance kit 360.

Seems Your PBO setting in bios is either auto or disabled.
I dont like Ryzen Master, I had issues with it even on dual monitors    
I had to switch in Windows for single screen mode to start the software otherwise it would bug out.

Anyway its for testing, not for actual long term OC, isnt it.


----------



## phill (May 10, 2020)

Lorec said:


> I use EK Supremacy EVO, part of ek perfomance kit 360.
> 
> Seems Your PBO setting in bios is either auto or disabled.
> I dont like Ryzen Master, I had issues with it even on dual monitors
> ...


Well, I'm going to need to get something, because air cooling sucks  But.. That said, in the bios I was setting the vcore to 1.35v (I think, might have been 1.30v   but I've just lowered it down to 1.20vcore and well I think a pic would describe it better....





Slightly better than 80 to 85C I think   That said, I'm going to see if I can knock it down a little further, maybe 1.10 to 1.15vcore and then see what sort of boost speeds I'd get.  The temps above are after 10 to 15 minutes crunching, so I think that's a definite improvement over what I had previously.. 

I'm also going to take a look and see where I can find that CPU Block.  Water cooling has become massively expensive over the last few years...  I'm kinda curious what rad to put with it...  I believe my case will fit in 3 or 4 560mm rads, so I'd like to at least put one in for the CPU


----------



## Lorec (May 11, 2020)

phill said:


> Well, I'm going to need to get something, because air cooling sucks   But..  That said, in the bios I was setting the vcore to 1.35v (I think, might have been 1.30v :lol but I've just lowered it down to 1.20vcore and well I think a pic would describe it better....
> 
> View attachment 154675
> 
> ...


3 or 4 560mm rads? Are we talking server rack?   
On the picture, cpuz reports 1.3V though, so its like core voltage value being a guideline and then cpu boost and takes more? confusing.

When I crunch 32 tasks, doesn't matter the voltage setting in bios, it will do all core 3.9 at 0.9~1.0V and thats it!

when it comes to cpu blocks there are also those corsair hydro ones, maybe worth a look?


----------



## phill (May 11, 2020)

Lorec said:


> 3 or 4 560mm rads? Are we talking server rack?
> On the picture, cpuz reports 1.3V though, so its like core voltage value being a guideline and then cpu boost and takes more? confusing.
> 
> When I crunch 32 tasks, doesn't matter the voltage setting in bios, it will do all core 3.9 at 0.9~1.0V and thats it!
> ...


No server rack sir, just a nice sized PC case...  Like this 



That a 4 year old Isabelle in the case   

So, yes, 3 or 4 560mm rads   I was looking at parts last night and boy are they expensive these days!!  But, we'll see what we can do   I'll grab a screen shot again, as lowered it back again this morning and it's just very impressive   The Ryzen's might get a bad ish rep for not overclocking very well, but under volt them and boosh!!  They are monsters!! 

Oh and here's for another small update with the temps/performance  





No Ryzen Master needed anymore  

The temps on the CPU have raised a little but that's because of the two 1080 Ti's pumping some heat near the heatsink of the CPU...  With a water block installed, I'm very certain that the temps wouldn't rise up like they do on air   But, being myself, I'll obviously have to test   

Now if only I could get the Crosshair 8 to do 100.1 for the Bus speed and I'd be sooooo much happier... It seems I can only do 100 or 101 on the bus speed for some reason where as all the previous versions of the board, more so 6 and 7, they allow the 0. changes...  I'm unsure why this one wouldn't?  @Lorec does yours do the same??

Going to do some further testing with less vcore soon   I need to grab a few screen shots inbetween (yes I'm that OCD ish   )


----------



## Lorec (May 11, 2020)

if You had water cooling with a gpu blocks ,that'd make it worse actually    I feel I would have better temps ifit wasnt for my 1080ti on the same loop!
I dont remeber which board You had but on C8H You have to disable SB Clock Spread Spectrum in Tweakers Paradise. 



Stays 100Mhz, I have OCD too 

How about turning that Core Precision Boost off? Im curious of Your temps on base clock only while crunching, mate


----------



## phill (May 11, 2020)

Lorec said:


> if You had water cooling with a gpu blocks ,that'd make it worse actually    I feel I would have better temps ifit wasnt for my 1080ti on the same loop!
> I dont remeber which board You had but on C8H You have to disable SB Clock Spread Spectrum in Tweakers Paradise.
> View attachment 154749
> Stays 100Mhz, I have OCD too
> ...


I'll have a check on that my good sir, but I don't think that worked...  I still couldn't put in 100.1 for example, just 100 or 101..  Reason for it is that, it's not 3.50GHz for me...   

What bios version do you run @Lorec ??  I'll grab a pic of mine..  (I swear there's a way to screenshot the bios but damned if I can remember!! )

Well it's been an interesting evening... Loads of testing and been very rewarding for the results...  Bios version I had installed was 0605, so a rather old one..  Now installed 1201 as a mate had it, so worked for me 

Can now change the bus speed without any issues, the only issue is if you do that is that it locks the multiplier to whatever you set it at...  Which is a little of a pain but otherwise, I might have a play with that at some point...  But, I think before I say too much more, here's a couple screen shots, @Lorec I think you might be impressed...

Auto Vcore Setting - 270 to 280w power draw, 90C+ load temps in around 1 minute of run time with WCG.  Speeds locked around the 4GHz ish speed, I don't believe they dropped much even at that temp....





So a touch warm there.  Cooling is still only air, nothing has changed in that regard...  So now, as that was the worst case, here's the best - 

VCore set to 0.900v, 145w to 155w power draw, 49Cmax temp after 20 minutes plus load time.  CPU speeds seemed to hit 4.20GHz and just sit there...





I thought that didn't look too bad??  Such a difference as well...  
However since I've updated the bios, I couldn't get to boot into Windows at 0.9vcore set in the bios, I've had to use at least 1.00vcore for the moment...  So temps have increased a little (up to around 52/53C under full load) and the power draw also, (160w to 170w) but still the same 4.20GHz clock speed...





For some reason @Lorec when setting it to 1.00vcore and 38x multi, it gave me this....





Bit higher temp at 56C under load and 15 minutes or so later, I don't believe the power draw did increase that much but... I've set it to run however and just left it for now.  I need to sort out the memory timings, they are terrible so that's going to be the next fun task 

I'm so impressed with this CPU it's unreal   Now I'd just love to grab a custom loop and that 3950X and I'll be away with the fairies     (Like I ain't already??!!  _Ed......)_


----------



## Lorec (May 12, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll have a check on that my good sir, but I don't think that worked...  I still couldn't put in 100.1 for example, just 100 or 101..  Reason for it is that, it's not 3.50GHz for me...
> 
> What bios version do you run @Lorec ??  I'll grab a pic of mine..  (I swear there's a way to screenshot the bios but damned if I can remember!! )
> 
> ...


Incredible temps! All core 4.2 crunching with 53C? 
Colour me impressed     
How did You managed all this on air?? 
Im on latest 1302.



Actually 1201 iproved temps quite a lot already.
Anyhow great results,@phill


----------



## mstenholm (May 12, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Incredible temps! All core 4.2 crunching with 53C?
> Colour me impressed
> How did You managed all this on air??
> Im on latest 1302.
> ...


@phill @Lorec  Notice the 70.8 W CPU power. There is no way that 4.2 GHz, 70.8 W and 72 degree C is happening at the same time at high load.


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

@Lorec

I wish I knew but I can't wait to try it out on water when I can finally get my water cooling hardware through   I especially love the drop in power consumption as well  280w down to about 150 to 155w or so 



mstenholm said:


> @phill @Lorec  Notice the 70.8 W CPU power. There is no way that 4.2 GHz, 70.8 W and 72 degree C is happening at the same time at high load.


There is indeed some voodoo of Ryzen going on there but that's what's being reported through anything I use for temps/CPU speeds...  I've even had a check on with HWMonitor (I've attached some screen shots) just to show what is going on...  Still, if it's saving me some pennies with the crunching, it might stay on a little longer  

All core, 4.00GHz @ 1.00vcore bios
 

All core, 4.10GHz @ 1.10vcore bios
 

All core, 4.20GHz @ 1.15vcore bios
 

All core, 1.00vcore bios - 
  

Whatever my CPU is doing, from a mate, it's doing it rather well...  I'd like to see if I could get this water cooled and report back to see what the deal is....


----------



## windwhirl (May 14, 2020)

WCG just added new project for COVID-19, although I haven't received anything to do, yet.


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> WCG just added new project for COVID-19, although I haven't received anything to do, yet.
> 
> View attachment 155196


I just got a load on three rigs....race you to the first badge  I only got 18 pages....


----------



## windwhirl (May 14, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I just got a load on three rigs....race you to the first badge  I only got 18 pages....







My internet connection has been acting funny, so I'm just getting them now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I just got a load on three rigs....race you to the first badge  I only got 18 pages....


Hoarder!


----------



## HammerON (May 14, 2020)

I don't have any yet, but it is on my list of projects...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2020)

TPU is going to announce the OpenPandemics - COVID-19 project on WCG.  It will be posted Friday.

As for that project, I'm up to 2 pages of "pending validation".


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2020)

I now have six pages in progress


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

Just logged on to take a look and it's auto selected, so will just leave it be


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2020)

Some results:


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2020)

Just post the story, HERE.


P.S. I have over 40 of them in one of my que's, on this i7 I am using now. There are more on each of my 2700 crunching rigs. The 2 i3's? I don't know, don't feel like Teamview-ing them right now. I figure they have what they have and will crunch them all the same.


----------



## mstenholm (May 15, 2020)

thebluebu
[QUOTE="thebluebumblebee said:


> TPU is going to announce the OpenPandemics - COVID-19 project on WCG.  It will be posted Friday.
> 
> As for that project, I'm up to 2 pages of "pending validation".


Sadly it is a Autodock project (Open Zika and SCC was Vina) so not great points on Linux/AMD.


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

They certainly don't look like they are all that special sadly...





But hey ho   More points to be had and hopefully none of the issues with the FAH Client when it ran out of juice to send new projects out....  I wonder how many people have continued folding after they get their next electric bill?? .....


----------



## windwhirl (May 15, 2020)

phill said:


> I wonder how many people have continued folding after they get their next electric bill?? .....



Electricity isn't very expensive here for end consumers and with cool days finally approaching... honestly, I can use the extra heat


----------



## phill (May 16, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Electricity isn't very expensive here for end consumers and with cool days finally approaching... honestly, I can use the extra heat


It's about 15p or so a unit here for the tariff I'm on, if I'm having to pay for it that is...  Solar panels are lovely in the summer, shame then your combating the damn heat!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 16, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Electricity isn't very expensive here for end consumers and with cool days finally approaching... honestly, I can use the extra heat




Hehe here, its going to be hot. But electricity is not that expensive!


Installed boinc into a vm on my server, so no host crash anymore !
50% cpu usage of 6 core. That better than nothing!


----------



## mstenholm (May 16, 2020)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hehe here, its going to be hot. But electricity is not that expensive!
> 
> 
> Installed boinc into a vm on my server, so no host crash anymore !
> 50% cpu usage of 6 core. That better than nothing!


Please there are Europeans paying plus 0.35 US$.   Due to spring time I‘m below 45 kWh/day so that is virtually nothing .


----------



## phill (May 16, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Please there are Europeans paying plus 0.35 US$.   Due to spring time I‘m below 45 kWh/day so that is virtually nothing .


For the rough cost here of 15p a unit, that's roughly $0.18 US    I don't know how you manage that amount of electric @mstenholm !!


----------



## xvi (May 17, 2020)

..and here I was worried about my $0.10-0.12/kWh rates.


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

xvi said:


> ..and here I was worried about my $0.10-0.12/kWh rates.


Oh I wish it was that cheap here..  I'd consider running one of the servers all the time if it was!!


----------



## windwhirl (May 17, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Please there are Europeans paying plus 0.35 US$.



I sort of feel like any complaint I could have had about my AR$2.82 (US$0.04 official exchange rate)/kWh rate died on the spot after reading that


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

Bloody hell!!  I'd keep things on a load longer if that was the case and solar panels!!  Wow @windwhirl !!


----------



## Lorec (May 17, 2020)

Uh, I dunno the rates here tbh. 
For my three rigs crunching I paid $160 last month


----------



## Arjai (May 17, 2020)

This is my new build 2700.








Does it usually take this long to ramp up? I rechecked my settings at WCG, and everything seems normal there, no changes have been made in the last year. The CPU is running at 100%, the GPU is folding, no problem.

Everything appears normal but, my other 2700, is putting out 10,000 + PPD. This one is still only 3 thousand PPD after 5 days.

This is the 2700, first build:




This is the new 2700 build:




So, on 5/16, yesterday, the new one generated more points than the older one. Yet my total PPD have not reached what I was expecting, 30.000+.​Not sure I have anything to worry about, I guess, but the average is wonky, because of the 5 day sample?

BTW, this is what it looks like, one of my best looking builds, by far. I think BitWit might even like this. 





Crappy pic from my phone, but it is still nice to look at.

Looking at that photo it looks like I could re route the fan cables...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Yet my total PPD have not reached what I was expecting, 30.000+.


We don't have any good PPD projects at this time.


----------



## windwhirl (May 17, 2020)

phill said:


> Bloody hell!!  I'd keep things on a load longer if that was the case and solar panels!!  Wow @windwhirl !!



Eh, don't know about that. The upfront cost (measured in US dollars) for the consumer is lower, but it is balanced out by lower average wages compared to the US or the UK. And due to how the government messes everything up, I'm sort of expecting a drop in service quality in a couple years, specially since energy rates were frozen a year ago, when the exchange rate was somewhere around AR$40=USD1, while today it is around 70 for official exchange rate (plus 30% tax) and over 130 in the black market.

Besides, my rate is for residential users with less than 325 kWh consumption per month, plus a fixed charge of AR$75 (just a little over a dollar) and taxes (21% VAT and a few others). Go beyond that and the rate rises rather quickly.





thebluebumblebee said:


> We don't have any good PPD projects at this time.



Ah, here I was thinking that somehow I'd gotten lazy with WCG when I was looking at the stats


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Eh, don't know about that. The upfront cost (measured in US dollars) for the consumer is lower, but it is balanced out by lower average wages compared to the US or the UK. And due to how the government messes everything up, I'm sort of expecting a drop in service quality in a couple years, specially since energy rates were frozen a year ago, when the exchange rate was somewhere around AR$40=USD1, while today it is around 70 for official exchange rate (plus 30% tax) and over 130 in the black market.
> 
> Besides, my rate is for residential users with less than 325 kWh consumption per month, plus a fixed charge of AR$75 (just a little over a dollar) and taxes (21% VAT and a few others). Go beyond that and the rate rises rather quickly.
> 
> ...


Never seen it being done that way @windwhirl ...  that's an interesting way for sure...  Have you ever gone into the higher tiers for consumption or have you always been able to keep it under wraps?


----------



## windwhirl (May 18, 2020)

phill said:


> Never seen it being done that way @windwhirl ...  that's an interesting way for sure...  Have you ever gone into the higher tiers for consumption or have you always been able to keep it under wraps?



I think the most I have ever measured has been around 630 kWh bimonthly (usage here in Buenos Aires is measured once every two months), so just under the limit for my current rate, but the last two months of summer, which were the peak of the year, it was 430 kWh, so let's say around 215 kWh a month.

Frankly, it's been "under wraps", but mostly because hot water and central heating were either covered by the monthly building expenses (like the last couple of years), so I don't usually have to use the AC during winter nor do I need my own water heater, or because those two things (hot water and heat) would almost surely use gas, not electricity, so it wouldn't really change much. During summer I do use the AC, but simple things like keeping the shutters closed during the day help a lot to bring down the amount of time the AC is on (although there are days where the summer heat is still unbearable and I just leave the thing blasting cold air at full power for a long while). 

And no matter how power-hungry the RX 580 can be, it can't match the power usage of an AC unit   , so during winter my monthly electricity usage drops to around 160 kWh


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 3, 2020)

WCG Planned Maintenance on June 4, 13:00 UTC









						Planned Maintenance on Thursday, June 4, 2020 (Completed)
					

We are updating the operating system on our servers on Thursday, June 4, beginning at 13:00 UTC.



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org
				






> We will be applying an important operating system update to our servers on Thursday, June 4, beginning at 13:00 UTC. We anticipate that the work will take approximately four hours.
> During some of this time, volunteers will not be able to upload or download new work, and the website will not be accessible.
> Volunteers will not need to take any particular action, as your devices will automatically retry their connections after the maintenance work is completed.
> We appreciate your patience and participation.


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info @windwhirl !!     Many apologies I never replied to your last message  

Did everyone get an email from me regarding the Captain of the WCG?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2020)

Do you mean the one indicating that you are now our illustrious captain

Yep


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Do you mean the one indicating that you are now our illustrious captain
> 
> Yep



That'll be the one!!  I just wanted to check in and make sure that was ok with everyone??


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2020)

I couldn't think of a better captain, sir!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2020)

phill said:


> That'll be the one!!  I just wanted to check in and make sure that was ok with everyone??


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 3, 2020)

phill said:


> Thanks for the info @windwhirl !!   Many apologies I never replied to your last message
> 
> Did everyone get an email from me regarding the Captain of the WCG?



Don't worry about it 

Regarding that email... was it supposed to show up on the email address I registered with WCG? Because the only ones I have are monthly digests...

I'll have to check my settings in a while (I caught WCG in the middle of updating stats, so I can't do it now.)





BTW, congrats on becoming the new captain!  

EDIT: I had Team E-mail disabled. I enabled it now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 3, 2020)

I *knew  *you would be our new captain, after @Norton announced his "abdication".
Congrats, @phill with your new position.


----------



## Lorec (Jun 3, 2020)

Congrats @phill


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope, I haven't received an email other than the one that Bill sent out.


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

Well guys it was a surprise to me to be honest, I didn't think I was worthy of such a placement for such an awesome team, but I do hope that everyone is ok with the move and that if there's ANYTHING that ANYONE would like to suggest, change or ask me to do differently or whatever (apart from give out lottery numbers, I'm crap with those as well!!) then please do put up a post/thread and tag me in it   I'm hoping for some suggestions and such...  

I'd like to try and do a give away, but it might be a little difficult but I think we could try and do a UK and possible rest of the world type give away...   (Something to work on I think )



stinger608 said:


> Nope, I haven't received an email other than the one that Bill sent out.



Can you see it in the junk box @stinger608 ??  I'm surprised you've not got it if you've had one from Bill previously and I made sure I said email everyone....     I can post it up here if you'd like me to sir??


----------



## Nordic (Jun 7, 2020)

Over the last 7 days, I pretty much have not used my 3900x computer while it has crunched 24/7. It has averaged nearly 30,000 a day. With moderate use, I am averaging 25,000 a day. I wanted to know how high it could go, and it seems this is about it. I could probably get a little higher with some tuning but I am happy with this.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 7, 2020)

Nordic said:


> Over the last 7 days, I pretty much have not used my 3900x computer while it has crunched 24/7. It has averaged nearly 30,000 a day. With moderate use, I am averaging 25,000 a day. I wanted to know how high it could go, and it seems this is about it. I could probably get a little higher with some tuning but I am happy with this.


What OS and projects?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 7, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What OS and projects?


Up to date Windows 10 and whatever projects are sent to me. It is the computer in my specs.


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

Nordic said:


> Up to date Windows 10 and whatever projects are sent to me. It is the computer in my specs.


How do you find your temps @Nordic with the 3900X?  Do you undervolt the CPU at all?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 8, 2020)

phill said:


> Can you see it in the junk box @stinger608 ?? I'm surprised you've not got it if you've had one from Bill previously and I made sure I said email everyone....  I can post it up here if you'd like me to sir??



seems like it has always been hit and miss with BOINC emails. Some I would get and others not. 
Yeppers, checked to ensure it didn't end up in my junk folder.


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> seems like it has always been hit and miss with BOINC emails. Some I would get and others not.
> Yeppers, checked to ensure it didn't end up in my junk folder.


Surprised it's not there mate, that's normally were I go!!  

@stinger608 r  I can send you on in a PM if you'd like sir?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 8, 2020)

phill said:


> How do you find your temps @Nordic with the 3900X?  Do you undervolt the CPU at all?


I use a variety of programs. At this moment, I used Ryzen Master to tell you that my chip is running at 72c. I usually use HWinfo though.

I am not undervolting right now.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 8, 2020)

Nordic said:


> I use a variety of programs. At this moment, I used Ryzen Master to tell you that my chip is running at 72c. I usually use HWinfo though.
> 
> I am not undervolting right now.


@phill there are no way around going 4.2 GHz, lower than 70 degree C and 100% use unless you go really extreme. The heat transferee at the small chip needs low water temperature to cope with +140 W. My (Linux) WCG/Rosetta/folding 3900X is running between 66 and 68 C with an external 480 mm radiator with fans running max and I can’t sense the difference by hand on inlet and outlet water temperature. d5 with high flow top so plenty of flow. Stay at the 65 W setting and enjoy your <70 C. @Nordic 72 C is decent but is there a folding GPU in the case? My 2700X jumps 8 degree C when I fire up my gpus, test bench....


----------



## Nordic (Jun 8, 2020)

No gpu running for that temp.


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2020)

I've been enjoying a slightly lower temp today...






That's after most of the day folding and I hope you can see the max temps in there as well...  I feel for the longativity of the CPU, it might not have the 100% performance, but 80 to 85% isn't bad either with the temps being so low.
I'd love to get some custom water cooling on it with the same settings to see what it manages.....


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2020)

phill said:


> I can send you on in a PM if you'd like sir?



If you wouldn't mind, that would be great.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> If you wouldn't mind, that would be great.


PM'd you sir!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2020)

Ends at midnight PDT.  It's sooooo    cheap now!  Of course you can't find a decent motherboard for it.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

It's not so bad over here in th eUK, but it's still £20 more expensive than it has been - Curry's 3950X Linky...  The only reason I'm considering Currys for my hardware of late is that I can get 10% discount off of it so with that in mind, I've had my 3900X for about 6 months now, paid £400 ish for it, I can't see it around that at the moment so I'm definitely happy with the purchase   

I've been asked about selling it and then I could grab a 3950X but I'm not sure just yet.... I might wait and drop on the 4950X instead......


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2020)

phill said:


> I might wait and drop on the 4950X instead......


5nm, beginning of next year


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 5nm, beginning of next year


I got nothin' but time!!


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey, @phill by any chance did you re-send the team email? I just got it in my inbox... though for whatever reason the text is formatted with nearly white color. On a white background...


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

That's just awesome @windwhirl !!  

I had a similar PM from the good man himself @stinger608 saying that he'd actually received this email this time!!   I was going through a few tabs in my Chrome browser and noticed I was logged in and then went back a few times and I think it must have sent the message again!!  Not quite what I was expecting to be honest mate!! 

Still, was there anyone who didn't get another copy of the message at all??.... lol


----------



## Lorec (Jun 14, 2020)

phill said:


> That's just awesome @windwhirl !!
> 
> I had a similar PM from the good man himself @stinger608 saying that he'd actually received this email this time!!   I was going through a few tabs in my Chrome browser and noticed I was logged in and then went back a few times and I think it must have sent the message again!!  Not quite what I was expecting to be honest mate!!
> 
> Still, was there anyone who didn't get another copy of the message at all??.... lol


I got it twice so far


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2020)

https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/66815/franklin-joined-peanuts-gang-47-years-ago-today





Fun Video...21 minutes.










20 year old Playstaion 1, Restored. No voices, some text and gloved hands and a 'Ductor'. Entertaining 20 minutes.


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 21, 2020)

As of a few weeks ago, I am officially on Crunching hiatus 
I don't want to to strain my barely working central AC unit (some estimates put it at almost as old as me...) in the summer heat.
I have also been dealing with a host of medical issues (went to the ER twice since Thursday) and a botched foot surgery that happened in February. Most likely needs redone. 
I hope to be back when it cools off or if I get a new AC unit (most likely in the Fall)


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2020)

Boatvan said:


> As of a few weeks ago, I am officially on Crunching hiatus
> I don't want to to strain my barely working central AC unit (some estimates put it at almost as old as me...) in the summer heat.
> I have also been dealing with a host of medical issues (went to the ER twice since Thursday) and a botched foot surgery that happened in February. Most likely needs redone.
> I hope to be back when it cools off or if I get a new AC unit (most likely in the Fall)


First things first mate, take care of you!!   The other bits will fall inline at some point I hope soon     Anything we can do just shout away!!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 21, 2020)

So I'm out of the loop- what's the official word regarding our captain emeritus, @Norton?


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2020)

theonedub said:


> So I'm out of the loop- what's the official word regarding our captain emeritus, @Norton?


Did you not get a WCG mail a few weeks back @theonedub ??  @Norton got in touch and has given up the Captain status and has transferred it over to myself..  I did send out a few mails since then just to let people know and see if anyone has any ideas or feedback for me or just in general about it 

I've been having the odd email from @Norton, he's been fine just massively busy and over worked by the sounds of it...  I have said I hope he'll be back online at some point however short or long, everyone would just be very excited to see him


----------



## Nordic (Jun 22, 2020)

Keep up the good work Phill. Hopefully it isn't too much of a bother for you.


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Nordic said:


> Keep up the good work Phill. Hopefully it isn't too much of a bother for you.


I guess with the data I collect, it's nearly an hour a day to update and collect but I'm thinking of others and hoping that it helps someone, so I'm pretty sure I can spare an hour   That said, when I go back to work properly after all this COVID stuff, I'll be happy to take an hour out my day!! 

The team side of things is rather easy...  Everyone here is brilliant and I've seen no cause for any worry or concern at all.  Even with the added Moderator status for the section and such..  I can say I'm fairly ok with everything right now  

If anyone has any suggestions or wishes me to do things differently, I'm all ears so please just suggest away !!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 28, 2020)

phill said:


> That's just awesome @windwhirl !!
> 
> I had a similar PM from the good man himself @stinger608 saying that he'd actually received this email this time!!  I was going through a few tabs in my Chrome browser and noticed I was logged in and then went back a few times and I think it must have sent the message again!! Not quite what I was expecting to be honest mate!!
> 
> Still, was there anyone who didn't get another copy of the message at all??.... lol





Lorec said:


> I got it twice so far


Same here.


Boatvan said:


> As of a few weeks ago, I am officially on Crunching hiatus
> I don't want to to strain my barely working central AC unit (some estimates put it at almost as old as me...) in the summer heat.
> I have also been dealing with a host of medical issues (went to the ER twice since Thursday) and a botched foot surgery that happened in February. Most likely needs redone.
> I hope to be back when it cools off or if I get a new AC unit (most likely in the Fall)



We understand sir. Priorities.
You better first get better and then see about that AC. After that you could always get back to crunching.

Get well soon and hang in there.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 2, 2020)

New toy 







Went all in on the RGB. Don't know if I'll leave it like this, but here it is for now.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2020)

You lucky man @4x4n !!    What do you think??  Impressed??


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2020)

Old School project coming online in a few days, will be adding to my stables.











EDIT:

Build complete and tested a few WCG runs. Still waiting for 2 more sticks of Sammy wonderRAM, which will be here tis weekend and then I will add her to the stable.


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

The writing on the CPU is just ever so slightly in the light to see the last few digits of the CPU model!    Damn it! lol


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2020)

phill said:


> The writing on the CPU is just ever so slightly in the light to see the last few digits of the CPU model!    Damn it! lol



E-5 2660 V2


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

Will be a decent cruncher I'm sure   The two in my R620 aren't bad and the power consumption isn't terrible either!!


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 4, 2020)

phill said:


> You lucky man @4x4n !!    What do you think??  Impressed??



Pretty happy with it so far, haven't had much time to mess with it. At first just loaded optimized defaults and made sure PBO was on. All core boost was 3950-4100 and vcore was up to 1.35. Temps went into the 70's. Also, auto on SOC voltage was 1.32  Had read that most chips would do all core 4000 around 1.1v so started with that and changed SOC to 1.0v. Just took it up to 4.1, still at 1.1v vcore, temps are high 50's to low 60's. My kill-a-watt is showing 215-220 watts. The 2695 Xeon I have uses just under 200 watts and produces less than half of what this chip does.


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2020)

4x4n said:


> Pretty happy with it so far, haven't had much time to mess with it. At first just loaded optimized defaults and made sure PBO was on. All core boost was 3950-4100 and vcore was up to 1.35. Temps went into the 70's. Also, auto on SOC voltage was 1.32  Had read that most chips would do all core 4000 around 1.1v so started with that and changed SOC to 1.0v. Just took it up to 4.1, still at 1.1v vcore, temps are high 50's to low 60's. My kill-a-watt is showing 215-220 watts. The 2695 Xeon I have uses just under 200 watts and produces less than half of what this chip does.


Auto seems to be very poor for these CPUs, the power usage is high and some of the volts seem to be a complete waste...

I did a bit of a test with my 3900X, auto volts (around 1.45vcore ish?) down to what I run it at now, 1.0vcore, I find it still boosts to 4.20GHz, temps are some 30C lower than what they where through the Rzyen software, It's a big ass difference!!  I think at worse case, my watt meter showed 275w under CPU load on, but with the locked 1.0vcore in, I was seeing a 100w or so less than that...  So I just tend to leave it there and let it carry on   Gaming seems to be fine too with my triple 1080P screens and two 1080 TI's installed...  I'm not complaining but I'd love to swap it out with a 3950X instead


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

Stats are a little messed up today guys, when I get things sorted with the family and such, I'll update them as soon as I can  

Apologies for the delay in advance!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2020)

Salutations all!.  It's been a while to be sure, but I'm hoping to get back into things in the coming weeks.  Still rocking the old 1600x, which I just fired back up, but I'm planning a few hardware changes in the near future.  Had no idea that there's now a COVID project, but that's cool to see. 

@phill great to see you rocking as Team Captain, leader, and mod!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Salutations all!. It's been a while to be sure,


DUDE!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm here to help in anyway I can, hopefully I can at some point, somewhere, sometime...  

Great to have you around again @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2020)

phill said:


> Auto seems to be very poor for these CPUs, the power usage is high and some of the volts seem to be a complete waste...
> 
> I did a bit of a test with my 3900X, auto volts (around 1.45vcore ish?) down to what I run it at now, 1.0vcore, I find it still boosts to 4.20GHz, temps are some 30C lower than what they where through the Rzyen software, It's a big ass difference!!  I think at worse case, my watt meter showed 275w under CPU load on, but with the locked 1.0vcore in, I was seeing a 100w or so less than that...  So I just tend to leave it there and let it carry on  Gaming seems to be fine too with my triple 1080P screens and two 1080 TI's installed... I'm not complaining but I'd love to swap it out with a 3950X instead



I appreciate this post, as well as the one higher up by @4x4n. Last night I ordered a 3900x, so this info will help guide me once I get it up and running. 

Initially I'm going to try to update the bios on my current x370 Taichi and see if it'll run. If there prove to be difficulties with that idea, I'll have to get a new board.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 14, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Initially I'm going to try to update the bios on my current x370 Taichi and see if it'll run.


Asrock says it will work.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Asrock says it will work.



It seems that in order to get it working, I have to do a few flashes. The current bios is running P3.20, and they say I have to flash the P3.30 and then P5.10 before flashing a bios that supports Ryzen 3.

Today I'll decide whether to do all of that, or just order a new motherboard. It wouldn't be anything high end, just a midrange board.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 14, 2020)

Maybe this will help: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...r-pictured-8-channel-ddr4.269557/post-4306054








						AMD B550 Chipset Detailed, It's Ready for Zen 3, Older AM4 Motherboards not Compatible
					

We don't even know if Intel will allow PCIe 4.0 on z490 let alone a new(er) gen CPU with native PCIe 4.0 on it. Having said that (more) options is a good thing, would be interesting if the x6xx MB from AMD will have dual support for DDR4/5 & possibly more than 2 gens of CPU supported.  My...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe this will help:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...r-pictured-8-channel-ddr4.269557/post-4306054
> 
> 
> ...



That is certainly a help and encouragement, thanks for finding and posting.

My main concern, I guess, is that my wife has been my using pc more far more often over the past few months, probably more than I use it. So need to figure if I should just keep the current setup (most of it) for her and then build another one, or just keep and upgrade the single pc. 

Either way, I'm looking forward to the seeing some nice ppd with the 3900x when it's finally setup.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 14, 2020)

You know us.  We're always in favor of building _another_ PC.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 15, 2020)

Finally had some with the 3950x this weekend. Ran WCG for about an hour at all core 4.25ghz, 1.25v. Ram at 3600, 16-16-16-36. Only needed 1.00v SOC for this. Power usage was 290-295 watts with temps in the mid 70's. 

Also tried to do individual CCX clocking but I need to read up more on that. 

I think there is more in this chip but the temps and power usage really start to go up as you increase the clocks. The sweet spot does seem to be 4.1ghz with 1.10v. Running it there has been averaging around 35k a day. I can keep my fans around 1000rpm which is nice and quiet, temps stay high 50's low 60's.

If we get a stretch of hot weather I might shut it down for a bit, but I think at these settings I can keep it going though the summer.


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2020)

manofthem said:


> It seems that in order to get it working, I have to do a few flashes. The current bios is running P3.20, and they say I have to flash the P3.30 and then P5.10 before flashing a bios that supports Ryzen 3.
> 
> Today I'll decide whether to do all of that, or just order a new motherboard. It wouldn't be anything high end, just a midrange board.


Grab something worthy of your cash is my only personal recommendation.  Depending if you wish to use the rig or just crunch on it that's another question but I tried not to skimp on the Ryzen boards I've bought so far  

My 3900X runs at 4.20GHz @ 1.00vcore.  I've not messed about with the manual overclocking, all I have done with it is to set the XMP, test the volts (I'm on air cooling at the moment... ) and go from there.

With auto volts which was around 1.45vcore ish, power draw was around 280w or so, plus temps after just a minute were hitting into the 90C's.
I tested all the way down to 0.9vcore until I updated my bios and then 0.90vcore stopped working, but 1.00vcore seems to be the perfect spot for this CPU.  Today max temps have been 56C, anywhere from 50C to 55C I think is the sweet spot and bearing in mind this is just an 14D sat on top of the CPU no securing or anything of it, I'm dead pleased (however it does need a clean...)   

Folding/crunching/mining, they all have one thing in common for me and that's to never push the CPU, just let it go along gently and as constant as possible without trying to gain every last % of performance from it.  From what I've been hearing some of these 3000 CPUs they have become degraded after long use now how true that is, I'm not sure, this is however the internet so...   Probably not that true...  Maybe??  Jayztwocents last video mentioned about it, but I haven't run the CPU anywhere near it's 'normal' volts for just this reason and more so to keep the temps and power consumption down.  Which I didn't mention...  Idle, gets as low as about 80w, underload, it doubles to just 160w to 170w depending on the type of work unit it's doing..  I thought that was pretty impressive?? 

Apologies for the ramblings but, I hoped my experiences with the CPU will be helpful, to someone at least


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2020)

4x4n said:


> Finally had some with the 3950x this weekend. Ran WCG for about an hour at all core 4.25ghz, 1.25v. Ram at 3600, 16-16-16-36. Only needed 1.00v SOC for this. Power usage was 290-295 watts with temps in the mid 70's.
> 
> Also tried to do individual CCX clocking but I need to read up more on that.
> 
> ...



That's quite an impressive chip and settings.  Thanks for posting this information, as it'll give me something to compare to, even though it's a slightly different cpu.

I feel your pain about the hot weather!  Today it was about 97 with a head index of 107, not ideal for much of anything.  



phill said:


> Grab something worthy of your cash is my only personal recommendation.  Depending if you wish to use the rig or just crunch on it that's another question but I tried not to skimp on the Ryzen boards I've bought so far
> 
> My 3900X runs at 4.20GHz @ 1.00vcore.  I've not messed about with the manual overclocking, all I have done with it is to set the XMP, test the volts (I'm on air cooling at the moment... ) and go from there.
> 
> ...



Also, thanks for posting this valuable info.  

As far as boards go, what would you recommend?  Unfortunately I have to keep it to around $250.  I will be attempting to give the bios update a go for now, so I may simply grab a different board down the line even if the flash works.  

The plan is to keep this rig going on wcg as much as possible, some random gaming if I have time (haven't in a long time), as well as some work for work.


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2020)

For all my Ryzen boards, I've grabbed Xx70 models from Asus the Crosshair Hero line.  I went overkill simply because of the power design, cooling and so on.  I didn't see the point in skimping out on things (especially when we are pushing them 24/7 under full load, I need stability!! ) but then the price I paid for the two X370 boards was half of retail and the boards where second hand, around £130.  I bought the Crosshair 7 and 8 brand new to go with my 2700X and 3900X.  

The Taichi models from Asrock at the moment over here are £200 and £240... I'm quite tempted to go for the Ultimate model for £240 for the 10Gb network alone..  The 2700 I have spare at the moment I'd happily use in that and then possibly use it as a server or something..  So many options 

But I'd personally go up the models rather than get something mediocre...


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 15, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Salutations all!.  It's been a while to be sure, but I'm hoping to get back into things in the coming weeks.  Still rocking the old 1600x, which I just fired back up, but I'm planning a few hardware changes in the near future.  Had no idea that there's now a COVID project, but that's cool to see.
> 
> @phill great to see you rocking as Team Captain, leader, and mod!



Bro!!!!!!! Good to see you man. Glad things have brought you back once again!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Bro!!!!!!! Good to see you man. Glad things have brought you back once again!!!!



Great to see and hear from you too! Hope you've been doing well over the past couple of years.



phill said:


> For all my Ryzen boards, I've grabbed Xx70 models from Asus the Crosshair Hero line.  I went overkill simply because of the power design, cooling and so on.  I didn't see the point in skimping out on things (especially when we are pushing them 24/7 under full load, I need stability!! ) but then the price I paid for the two X370 boards was half of retail and the boards where second hand, around £130.  I bought the Crosshair 7 and 8 brand new to go with my 2700X and 3900X.
> 
> The Taichi models from Asrock at the moment over here are £200 and £240... I'm quite tempted to go for the Ultimate model for £240 for the 10Gb network alone..  The 2700 I have spare at the moment I'd happily use in that and then possibly use it as a server or something..  So many options
> 
> But I'd personally go up the models rather than get something mediocre...



I understand what you're saying about the motherboard selection. I wouldn't mind a second hand board if I could find one.

The X570 Taichi is crazy money and hard to find. I'm looking at the Asus X570 Pro, but that just shot up on Newegg's site by $50. Still available on Amazon for $260, and it looks like a pretty good board with decent reviews.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2020)

manofthem said:


> that just shot up on Newegg's site by $50.


If you want to understand what's going on with hardware prices, let me toot my own horn...:








						Out of Stock: Power Supplies, Motherboards, & Video Card Shortage Explained, Restock Dates
					

I don't like posting about what other sites are or have done, but every once in a while, someone posts something so good that I think we should all pay attention.  Although Steve's playing with his hair DRIVES ME NUTS, I was able to get past that by playing solitaire through out the whole video...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you want to understand what's going on with hardware prices, let me toot my own horn...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, interesting video.  All makes sense but I don't have to like it


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

manofthem said:


> I understand what you're saying about the motherboard selection. I wouldn't mind a second hand board if I could find one.
> 
> The X570 Taichi is crazy money and hard to find. I'm looking at the Asus X570 Pro, but that just shot up on Newegg's site by $50. Still available on Amazon for $260, and it looks like a pretty good board with decent reviews.


I know it's mental spending over the odds for somethings and sometimes, but I look at the quality of the build and the cost for some of the components going into a system, I figure, if I'm putting a decent amount into a motherboard then it sure had better fricking work right  

I was kind of lucky with my Crosshair 7 and 8, I think I paid about £220 ish for the 7 (non Wi-Fi) and then the 8 was about the £310 mark..  Gotta love discount cards    If I can find the Wi-Fi versions at a decent price I might consider them, but I think the Asrock Taichi models are as good as the Crosshair boards.  I believe their Ultimate model does carry the 10Gb network and to be honest, that's a good amount of cash on its own..  Well, whenever you get 10Gb network at home it is anyways  



thebluebumblebee said:


> If you want to understand what's going on with hardware prices, let me toot my own horn...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stand that guy but one reason why I'm not trying to buy hardware at the moment, even though I'd really like to!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2020)

phill said:


> I know it's mental spending over the odds for somethings and sometimes, but I look at the quality of the build and the cost for some of the components going into a system, I figure, if I'm putting a decent amount into a motherboard then it sure had better fricking work right
> 
> I was kind of lucky with my Crosshair 7 and 8, I think I paid about £220 ish for the 7 (non Wi-Fi) and then the 8 was about the £310 mark..  Gotta love discount cards   If I can find the Wi-Fi versions at a decent price I might consider them, but I think the Asrock Taichi models are as good as the Crosshair boards. I believe their Ultimate model does carry the 10Gb network and to be honest, that's a good amount of cash on its own.. Well, whenever you get 10Gb network at home it is anyways



Your sweet talking, hardware toting verses prompted me to get a decent board after all, not the budget one.  Last night I ordered a new motherboard, so now I just need to wait for the rest of the stuff to arrive to build the new setup. Now I can keep the current pc and maybe pass it to the wife.

And of course immediately after I ordered  mobo, I saw that the X570 Taichi was back in stock on Newegg and at a much cheaper price than before ($300 vs $450+). Similar to how the CPU I ordered went on sale by $35 2 days after I ordered.  Oh well, what's done is done.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Your sweet talking, hardware toting verses prompted me to get a decent board after all, not the budget one.  Last night I ordered a new motherboard, so now I just need to wait for the rest of the stuff to arrive to build the new setup. Now I can keep the current pc and maybe pass it to the wife.
> 
> And of course immediately after I ordered  mobo, I saw that the X570 Taichi was back in stock on Newegg and at a much cheaper price than before ($300 vs $450+). Similar to how the CPU I ordered went on sale by $35 2 days after I ordered.  Oh well, what's done is done.


Cancel the order and grab what you wish to have!!   If they haven't shipped it yet, I don't think there's an issue there is there??


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2020)

phill said:


> Cancel the order and grab what you wish to have!!   If they haven't shipped it yet, I don't think there's an issue there is there??



Not sure if it had shipped out, but I did get the tracking info via email so it was packaged and ready to go. It's alright, I'm looking forward to the change. Hopefully the ASUS board will prove to be stable and not finicky.

Even my current x370 Taichi has a few quirks that bug me a little, just not enough to do much about


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Not sure if it had shipped out, but I did get the tracking info via email so it was packaged and ready to go. It's alright, I'm looking forward to the change. Hopefully the ASUS board will prove to be stable and not finicky.
> 
> Even my current x370 Taichi has a few quirks that bug me a little, just not enough to do much about


Could just ask the courier to take it away or deny the delivery??  At least that way you wouldn't have to pay for the shipping back??  Not sure though..  

I've not noticed anything funky with any of the Crosshair boards I use, they have been pretty bloody decent if I'm honest


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2020)

So with the 3900x, I'm planning on trying the provided cooler short term to see how effectively it cools. In the long run, I'll likely hook my loop up to it: raystorm block and 360 rad.

I'm also quite takenewith those NZXT Kraken kits. My friend has an X63 on his 3700x, and it cools quite nicely while looking beautiful.

Anyone have thoughts on cooling for these Ryzen 3000 series chips?



phill said:


> Could just ask the courier to take it away or deny the delivery??  At least that way you wouldn't have to pay for the shipping back??  Not sure though..



I've never actually done that, that is, refused delivery, but many have reportedly had it with that method. However, I'm going to simply wait for the ASUS and give it a fair go. It seems like a decent and steady enough board, but I doubt I'll be doing much of an OC, if at all. Likely I'll let it boost as it does by default.

As you said earlier, more important to have a stable rig when crunching.



> I've not noticed anything funky with any of the Crosshair boards I use, they have been pretty bloody decent if I'm honest



Those boards have always seemed like excellent choices providing many options. Truth be know I've never used one.

You said you picked it up used, yes?  Scoring a deal on a board like that is awesome.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 18, 2020)

I think you are going to want to get that loop going. These run pretty hot, especially once you start to clock them up.

As far as boards go, I'm partial to Asus. This Strix-E has been trouble free from the start. They have always just worked for me and while I will admit that their customer service isn't the best, their bios support is.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2020)

manofthem said:


> So with the 3900x, I'm planning on trying the provided cooler short term to see how effectively it cools. In the long run, I'll likely hook my loop up to it: raystorm block and 360 rad.
> 
> I'm also quite takenewith those NZXT Kraken kits. My friend has an X63 on his 3790x, and it cools quite nicely while looking beautiful.
> 
> ...


At the moment I'm just on air, basic 14D cooler nothing fancy.  As I mentioned before, I think the volts make it much more efficient and to be honest, I'd never consider overclocking with high vcore to run 24/7 with  just in case it degrades the CPU...  With the 1.00vcore I have set mine to, I'm still boosting to 4.20GHz all ok as long as the temps around about the 50C mark...  I've had them up to 60C+ but that's generally when the heat of the summer kicks in and well screws the temps up  
I'm planning on a full custom loop at some point, but sadly, I'm waiting for the pennies     Water is always the best if your looking for best possible temps and noise I think   I'm looking forward to get a bit of testing done so I can see what it's like directly with going from air to water...  I bet that will be rather interesting I think....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2020)

This evening I was doing some work on my pc, and it was acting very sluggish.  Even when it's crunching at 100%, it always works fine, but it was really bad, couldn't even complete what I was working on.

Paused crunching, and it was still terrible.  Opened HWmonitor and noticed CPU was up around 70*+.  So since this had happened before, I shut down, waited about 30 seconds, then started back up.  It seemed to do the trick, resumed crunching and temps steady at about 52*.


So this brings up my issue: the pump seems to randomly spazz out and not work properly.  When it's not working properly and pumping, I can hear it and feel some vibration, but it won't pump.  I think it's going out so now I need to take a gander for a new one, something I didn't not want to spend money on right now as I'm trying to get an upgrade going.  This has happened a few times in the past few weeks.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2020)

I wonder if it's a funny power connection or if the pump is just starting its trek towards the big pump heaven in the sky?  I must admit I've not yet had a pump fail on me but saying that now, one probably will....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2020)

phill said:


> I wonder if it's a funny power connection or if the pump is just starting its trek towards the big pump heaven in the sky?  I must admit I've not yet had a pump fail on me but saying that now, one probably will....



I bought this pump years ago on TPU in the B/S/T for a build for my brother, and then it sat for many years since he canceled the build. When my D5 pump died on me after years of faithful service (also bought on the forums but used), I switched to this pump. 

Honestly I'm not sure yet, but I'll keeping an eye on it. 

Honestly I've been wanting to switch to a 360 AIO like the NZXT Kraken z73, but they're awfully expensive now.


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

I found that in general all of the kit seems more expensive which is always a right pain when it comes to preferring to buy the right thing...  I'm really trying to hold on for some water cooling gear but damn it's become so pricey!  

Which AIO have you been looking at other than the NZXT @manofthem ?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2020)

Started to respond and my pc rebooted.  Seems that I'm getting these reboots often now, possibly be related to a disk issue. Need to trouble shoot this now.

As far as kits go, I've been looking at a few of the 360 kits: NZXT, Cooler Master ML360R, possibly Fractal S36 Prisma. Just don't want to spend a fortune on it :sad:



Edit;  anyone have any experience with this PSU for crunching?








						EVGA SuperNOVA 750 GT, 80 Plus Gold 750W, Fully Modular, Auto Eco Mode with FDB Fan, 7 Year Warranty, Includes Power ON Self Tester, Compact 150mm Size, Power Supply 220-GT-0750-Y1 - Newegg.com
					

Buy EVGA SuperNOVA 750 GT, 80 Plus Gold 750W, Fully Modular, Auto Eco Mode with FDB Fan, 7 Year Warranty, Includes Power ON Self Tester, Compact 150mm Size, Power Supply 220-GT-0750-Y1 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Edit 2: it's possible that my memory was being finicky and was causing the random reboots.  I lowered the frequency down a bit to test stability. Hopefully it stays solid.


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

I would have thought they'd be more or less the same to be honest..?  I would check out some reviews at TPU, I'm sure they'd have a few here 

EDIT - Found some review -

Fractial S36 Review
CoolerMaster ML360R Review
NZXT 360 AIO Review - Hexus.net Not TPU...  (Sadly couldn't see one from TPU )

Also those EVGA PSUs, I've 4 of the G+ models (2 650w and 2 850w) aside from one of the 850w's having an issue that when you turn it on, it arches and causes a pop (which is going away for RMA...  I really need to get that sorted.... ) they have been absolutely fine   I picked them up back when EVGA had a massive sale on, I had then for nearly half price, so I grabbed lol  I'd like a few more but I don't believe you could go wrong with any top tier PSU.  I personally wouldn't put anything else in my systems  

For the crunching rigs, I just run them at XMP to avoid any instabilities if I'm honest.  If I had the time and was able to mess about a little more, I'd try it   I've just set it and left it to be honest


----------



## manofthem (Jul 23, 2020)

So my ppd is going to take a dip as I wrestle between these 2 pcs, old one and new one being put together. 

The board came in today (Asus X570-E Strix ROG), so I got the 3900x installed and the build up and running. It seems the stock cooler, while pretty, doesn't cool too effectively, not to mention the voltage on this cpu/board combo seems awfully high. Started crunching to test it out with temps over 80*C very quickly.

Went into the bios to mess with some things, but I'll tinker more tomorrow as I've had it for today.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2020)

manofthem said:


> So my ppd is going to take a dip as I wrestle between these 2 pcs, old one and new one being put together.
> 
> The board came in today (Asus X570-E Strix ROG), so I got the 3900x installed and the build up and running. It seems the stock cooler, while pretty, doesn't cool too effectively, not to mention the voltage on this cpu/board combo seems awfully high. Started crunching to test it out with temps over 80*C very quickly.
> 
> Went into the bios to mess with some things, but I'll tinker more tomorrow as I've had it for today.


The stock cooler sucks and is just too noisy..  All I can suggest is that you go into the bios and lower the vcore down, so set to fixed and see what works best for you and the cooling.  I've been trying to keep the temps about the 50C to 60C under load - I feel because it's 100% all the time, if high vcore and high temps can degrade the CPU, low as possible then going to be best I felt.  
When I left the vcore at Auto, I'd hit over 90C within just one minute of WCG Crunching..  Needless to say, I lowered the volts right down.  I tried it in steps too just so I could check 1 power draw and 2 temps.  1.00vcore seems to be where it's at   I went from 280w load (auto/1.45/1.40vcore) to 160w load (1.00vcore) and the temps dropped by about 30C+ as well.  I thought that was pretty impressive and decent enough.  By all the monitoring software I've tried, everything is reporting back that the CPU is running at 4.20GHz (slightly higher or lower depending on the temps) but I was sold at that point.  

Even with the old game as well I've managed, the low vcore hasn't hindered the performance in game that I've tried so happy days


----------



## manofthem (Jul 23, 2020)

phill said:


> The stock cooler sucks and is just too noisy..  All I can suggest is that you go into the bios and lower the vcore down, so set to fixed and see what works best for you and the cooling.  I've been trying to keep the temps about the 50C to 60C under load - I feel because it's 100% all the time, if high vcore and high temps can degrade the CPU, low as possible then going to be best I felt.
> When I left the vcore at Auto, I'd hit over 90C within just one minute of WCG Crunching..  Needless to say, I lowered the volts right down.  I tried it in steps too just so I could check 1 power draw and 2 temps.  1.00vcore seems to be where it's at   I went from 280w load (auto/1.45/1.40vcore) to 160w load (1.00vcore) and the temps dropped by about 30C+ as well.  I thought that was pretty impressive and decent enough.  By all the monitoring software I've tried, everything is reporting back that the CPU is running at 4.20GHz (slightly higher or lower depending on the temps) but I was sold at that point.
> 
> Even with the old game as well I've managed, the low vcore hasn't hindered the performance in game that I've tried so happy days



Wow OK, good thoughts. I'm glad to hear you say that you've been able to lower vcore substantially, which does indeed sound like a great idea.  It does seem strange that AMD and/or board partners crank so much voltage, much more than what seems necessary.  Last night even the voltage on the memory was way high. 

A new cooler should be here tomorrow so I'll be giving it a go once that comes in and installed.

@phill your chip can really crunch at 4.2 @ only 1.00v?  That seems fantastic.


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2020)

Sir @manofthem ..... I can only report on what I'm seeing and here's a screen grab 






If the temp was below 55C, it'll be hitting 4.20GHz across all cores..  Now whether or not this is correct or not I've no idea lol  I've tried HWMonitor as well, that reports the same speeds, however, the only thing that never shows the right speeds was task manager -





But if that's the case that I'm only running at 3.31GHz, then this CPU is a beast when it comes to gaming because I can crunch and run my games on my triple 1080P monitors without any issues at all   

Give it a go and try my good sir     I'll see if I can find the post I put in about the Vcore and the CPU speeds for you


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2020)

phill said:


> Sir @manofthem ..... I can only report on what I'm seeing and here's a screen grab
> 
> View attachment 163264
> 
> ...



That looks good to me.  I would go by what's reported in CPUz as that for me matches closely to what is showing in the bios.  Thanks for sharing the info and screens to give me something to keep in mind.

I think my chip is a dud when it comes to heat and voltage. I've been tinkering this evening trying to drop some voltage, and I can't get it stable in WCG, thus far, with less than 1.15v, and that's only to get 4ghz. 

I lowered a few other voltages from memory to something. Worst part, it only dropped my temps by about 4-5*C (been crunching averaging about 76, down from 80-81)  

Just to be clear, I wasn't doubting you at all.


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2020)

I was generally wondering as I thought this CPU was not that special, well I'm guessing it's a little above the curve!   I don't know   I just run with it and go with it, seems to work more often than not and I don't think I've had any issues with it dropping out or crashing work units so, I just leave it alone   I think when I get the water loop sorted for it, I'll try it as it's setup now for a direct replacement for cooling and then see what the CPU speeds do and more so the temps...  It'll be interesting I think/hope


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2020)

phill said:


> I was generally wondering as I thought this CPU was not that special, well I'm guessing it's a little above the curve!   I don't know   I just run with it and go with it, seems to work more often than not and I don't think I've had any issues with it dropping out or crashing work units so, I just leave it alone   I think when I get the water loop sorted for it, I'll try it as it's setup now for a direct replacement for cooling and then see what the CPU speeds do and more so the temps...  It'll be interesting I think/hope



Just keep loving your chip. If your CPU were unstable, I'm guessing the WUs would error out quickly.  Earlier I had set a slightly lower voltage, and 4 of mine gave "computational error" with about a minute.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 24, 2020)

On Ryzen motherboards, I chose the motherboard I have because buildzoid said it was the best in its price range in one of his videos. The price range was on the cheaper end.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2020)

Is anyone else having issues uploading and downloading wu's?



Nordic said:


> On Ryzen motherboards, I chose the motherboard I have because buildzoid said it was the best in its price range in one of his videos. The price range was on the cheaper end.



I was looking at that board too, and it seemed like a very solid option.  Are you running the 3900x on default settings, or did you adjust and set in the bios?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 24, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Is anyone else having issues uploading and downloading wu's?
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at that board too, and it seemed like a very solid option.  Are you running the 3900x on default settings, or did you adjust and set in the bios?


At the moment, default settings after trying to do some memory overclocking and getting frustrated. I have adjusted bios before successfully.

I can overclock to 4.3ghz and get better multithreaded and worse efficiency, or I can run PBO and get 4.4-4.5ghz in single threaded where I want it with better efficiency.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 24, 2020)

I set my multiplier on my 3900X to 42 and messed with vcore.  I cannot get below 1.18V, but I am pretty happy though.  I think @phill definitely has a good CPU  My temps stay around 62c.  I could go higher, but I like the temps where they are at.  @manofthem what cooler are you getting to replace the stock cooler?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2020)

HammerON said:


> I set my multiplier on my 3900X to 42 and messed with vcore.  I cannot get below 1.18V, but I am pretty happy though.  I think @phill definitely has a good CPU  My temps stay around 62c.  I could go higher, but I like the temps where they are at.  @manofthem what cooler are you getting to replace the stock cooler?



Your chip too seems pretty good. At that same voltage mine won't seem to do 4.1.  Seems like the general consensus is to stay below 1.2 for crunching?

Tomorrow the DeepCool Castle 360EX should be arriving so if all goes well it'll get installed after work. I wanted the NZXT z72 (I think), but it was just too pricey.  The DeepCool seemed to Dowell in reviews, though it does sport a hefty block/pump on top of the CPU.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 24, 2020)

I originally had mine set to 1.216v:








						TPU's WCG/BOINC Team
					

What all-core clocks are you seeing while fully loaded with boinc?  4,050-4,075




					www.techpowerup.com
				




But after seeing what phill was able to get down to, I played around with it a little more and found it was real stable at 1.18v.

I think once you get a better cooler on yours, you will be able to do something similar. I look forward to seeing pics and what you end up with


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, I'm blown away then.... Shite!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2020)

The 3900x ran all night averaging in the mid 70s on the stock cooler.  I checked WCG and saw that there were a bunched of errored wu's, but I'm quite sure those came during the testing time. 

Right now I'm back on the 1600x finishing up its work units, as well as doing some work work.  Once these wu's are done, I'll be wiping out this installation and continue on the 3900x.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 24, 2020)

I am genuinely considering lapping down to 3000 grit. Mussels had good results doing that.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2020)

Nordic said:


> I am genuinely considering lapping down to 3000 grit. Mussels had good results doing that.



Go for it!   But I'd be pretty nervous doing that.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2020)

The DeepCool 360 AIO is now coooling the 3900x, and it's doing a much more credible job compared to the stock cooler.  Temps while crunching went from 78-81*C down to about 57-60*C, all while looking pretty.  

Rig seems stable and all good.  Still trying to get the wife onboard with having the second pc for her, but our space is limited right now.  I may got for it tomorrow and get it all setup for her.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

To replace a 2700 with @Arjai or for another upcoming build??


----------



## Rossix71 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi peeps, just joined today. Been lurking the hardware reviews a lot!!!! Least I can do is crunch for the team, for all the wasted bandwidth on multiple TPU tabs I leave open.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 27, 2020)

Rossix71 said:


> Hi peeps, just joined today. Been lurking the hardware reviews a lot!!!! Least I can do is crunch for the team for all the wasted bandwidth on multiple TPU tabs I leave open.


Welcome. The bandwidth is not a big deal, the Summer heat is for some.


----------



## Rossix71 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you, its always summer here in Guam. Ambient temps are stifling


----------



## Arjai (Jul 27, 2020)

Got this off of Mental Floss, picture from Zippia.

Just wondering if your snack matches up with you? Mine is nearly spot on. I will reach for a Snickers bar 7-10 times. If I am looking for a snack.








> Happy National Junk Food Day. In honor of this very serious, highly celebrated holiday, we set out to find what each state’s favorite snack was.





> *HOW WE DETERMINED THIS*
> Using Google Trends, we determined which states were the most avid fans of each snack. We examined 45 different favorite snacks, given us a wide range of beloved foods.
> 
> We, being sane reasonable humans, excluded gum and sodas from our pretend vending machine snack roulette. Hopefully, you don’t swallow gum. Plus, liquid isn’t a snack- it’s a liquid. We then selected a range of popular chips, cookies, candies, and a few other vending machine favorites.



Quotes from Zippia, where the full story is.
Mental Floss, has a snippet of it, also.

So, let's see how correct their findings are!



phill said:


> To replace a 2700 with @Arjai or for another upcoming build??


New build. Gonna gift another T-3500 to my nephew, when this new one is done, mid August (gotta wait for some parts to be shipped).


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2020)

This 3900X is running strong on a six year old Seasonic psu, 660XPS.  It's a great psu, full modular and platinum rated.  However, seeing that it only has 1 yr left of warranty, I ordered a *Super Flower*

Which do you guys recommend?  I may simply keep running on the Seasonic for now, at least til I encounter some issues.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep @manofthem , I'd keep running the Seasonic platinum! I've had one of those running in a server system for about 10 years now without a single hiccup. As the saying goes, "if it isn't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2020)

manofthem said:


> This 3900X is running strong on a six year old Seasonic psu, 660XPS.  It's a great psu, full modular and platinum rated.  However, seeing that it only has 1 yr left of warranty, I ordered a *Super Flower*
> 
> Which do you guys recommend?  I may simply keep running on the Seasonic for now, at least til I encounter some issues.


Nicely done with the link BTW.

The 650 watt version of that was tested here on TPU








						Super Flower Leadex III 650 W Review
					

The Super Flower Leadex III with 650 W performs very well in all areas: load regulation, ripple suppression, efficiency, and transient response. On top of that, it is one of the quietest PSUs money can buy today and has two EPS connectors for power hungry CPUs and mainboards.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nicely done with the link BTW.
> 
> The 650 watt version of that was tested here on TPU
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the review.  I must have missed that review, but it bodes well.  It was one of the few psu's that was fully modular, at least gold, and very importantly available at a decent price. 

I do have this idea of trying to open the Seasonic and replace the fan with an RGB fan that I ordered.  Not too keen on that idea, but it's kicking around in my head.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 29, 2020)

Well, looks like I will have everything for the new build, next week. With one minor exception, the Motherboard.

I will be waiting until after the 20th of August. That's the day it is supposed to be stocked. I thought I would be waiting on a PSU but, looks like the 550 board is going to be the hang-up, instead.

Oh well. Eventually, it will be built. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rossix71 (Jul 30, 2020)

I hear you, I keep wanting to pull the trigger and buy the 3900x, but I keep telling myself wait a bit. 
I was going to order the mobo and ram for now, but wait on the gpu and processor. 
Also the prices on amazon for the 3900x are outrageous rn.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 30, 2020)

@Rossix71 I am going for a 3700x. Price is much better and I am pretty sure I won't be needing any water cooling to keep it happy. 8/16 cores seems to be a sweet spot in my house. 

I have 2 2700's now and I can't seem to do anything to catch them out. I run them 24/7 crunching and Folding, both running rx580's. I also have one attached to my 1080 TV and game on it, occasionally, with out stopping the crunching. I do, normally, shut down folding but, I have gamed with it going and didn't notice anything (it was not a AAA game though, I think I was playing Fallout, for a bit, when I realized it).

It is a very competent CPU, the 2700, and I think the 3700 will be all that and a little more!

/rant


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2020)

@Rossix71 - I to love all my Ryzen CPUs, aside from a few running warmer than I'd like even at stock (more down to the cooler and location of them I think) I can't really fault them..  They don't crunch 24/7, but around 10 hours a day..  Without solar panels here, I'd never be able to afford to run the kit that I run here for WCG and FAH and Rosetta.  I'd be broke within a few months!  

That said the star of all of that is the 3900X, runs cool considering it's under air and still peaks at a good speed.  Even whilst crunching and gaming across triple panels, this thing just keeps on going    My only regret is that I never went with the 3950X instead if I'm honest..


----------



## Rossix71 (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks guys for your input. I know this for sure the next builds I do will be all AMD and slowly phase out my 8 year old I7s. That 3600 looks a good candidate for the replacement lol...


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2020)

Rossix71 said:


> Thanks guys for your input. I know this for sure the next builds I do will be all AMD and slowly phase out my 8 year old I7s. That 3600 looks a good candidate for the replacement lol...



Sounds like a good call.  My old 1600 that just retired put out an average of about 7,300-7,500 ppd, which wasn't too bad.  Can only think that the 3600 would see a nice little boost from that.

Anybody running a 3600 or 3600x?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks like a hurricane is coming. I may go offline during that time, especially since there will be some family with us. Don't be surprised if my output drops off. 

As long as we don't lose power, I'll strike it back up after the storm has passed.


----------



## Rossix71 (Aug 1, 2020)

You and yours be safe...


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Looks like a hurricane is coming. I may go offline during that time, especially since there will be some family with us. Don't be surprised if my output drops off.
> 
> As long as we don't lose power, I'll strike it back up after the storm has passed.


Stay safe, don't worry a thing about crunching!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 3, 2020)

Got another 3900x coming this week. Got a pretty good deal on a used one. Also got a good deal on a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra and a Optimus water block. This will be the first time using a Gigabyte motherboard...


----------



## 4x4n (Aug 4, 2020)

Curious to see how that block does for you. Everyone seems to think it's the greatest ever, but I'm skeptical. Way too much $$$ for a few degrees difference. 

I have the Alphacool XPX Aurora. It performs well, looks good, and is about $50 less.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 4, 2020)

I am curious as well.  Sadly I will only have it connected to a EK CoolStream PE 240 and not a 360.  The second one I had wasn't stored right and became pretty gunked up.  Tried to get it cleaned out, but I eventually just tossed it instead of worrying about it in a loop.
We will see how well the 240 rad cools this CPU compared to my other one...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 4, 2020)

Just waiting on 2 Fans and MB, then it's build time. Hopefully they will arrive late next week. I will post pictures of the build when it's all coming together.

I'm excited to see how well the 3700x, 65W, does versus the 2700's, 65W that I have now!

Plus, building out a new computer, with led lights, ram, heatsink and the NZXT H510, is fun!! Building my 2700's, one in a Seasonic, the other in the H510...
The NZXT case is awesome. The Seasonic is a good case but, doesn't compare. 

I do like the, Seasonic KL06, inverted MB and the reverse case layout. Also, it has a MB tray that is removable. So, good case but not as cable friendly and has a plastic window. I like it but, the H510 wins. 

/ramble


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 4, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Just waiting on 2 Fans and MB, then it's build time. Hopefully they will arrive late next week. I will post pictures of the build when it's all coming together.
> 
> I'm excited to see how well the 3700x, 65W, does versus the 2700's, 65W that I have now!
> 
> ...


I decommissioning my 2700Xs partly due to the summer heat, party due to the poor performance, even my 12 year old Intel at lower speed does better on OPN. MIP has been out for long due to the huge memory use. Well winter will return, just hope that job will as well.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2020)

Anyone get affected by the hurricane?  Looks like some good rains shot all the way up into NY, MA, and beyond.


----------



## Rossix71 (Aug 5, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Sounds like a good call.  My old 1600 that just retired put out an average of about 7,300-7,500 ppd, which wasn't too bad.  Can only think that the 3600 would see a nice little boost from that.
> 
> Anybody running a 3600 or 3600x?



I found one user on TPU that has one 

"_Antares_ "


			World Community Grid Project Stats
		


pretty dam respectable numbers his single rig is kickn my 3 i7s in the face lol


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2020)

Anyone remember the Thermaltake Big Typhoon? I wonder how well it would do at cooling a Ryzen chip like the 3700x. From what I can tell, simply ensuring the chips stay cool is the best way to get all the performance out of them.


----------



## Rossix71 (Aug 5, 2020)

I think the stock amd cooler should be a little better than the tt Big typhoon .. especially with the TDPs of Ryzens now.

But for what its worth the hyper 212 seems decent enough even though its an older cooler. 

edit.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2020)

Rossix71 said:


> I found one user on TPU that has one
> 
> "_Antares_ "
> 
> ...



Yes indeed, those numbers are awesome.  I'm quite shocked how much that cpu can output considering my 1600x was waaay lower, as in 50% of that ppd. Thank you for finding and sharing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 5, 2020)

@hat , I love "C" coolers, or at least the idea, and I have a Kabuto 3 on my 1700.  But I will be honest and tell you that it doesn't do as good of a job as the Fuma RevB that it replaced.  IIRC, it's about 5 degrees warmer.  As far as I can tell, none of the "C" coolers match the tower coolers, and I've had a few.  Absolutely love the idea for a system running 24/7 getting that additional airflow across the VRMs.


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 10, 2020)

IBM really rubbing in my absence here. When the winter comes, I will be back at some capacity darn it! Be patient!

Miss you guys


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 10, 2020)

Boatvan said:


> IBM really rubbing in my absence here. When the winter comes, I will be back at some capacity darn it! Be patient!
> 
> Miss you guys


See you when you need the extra heat.


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2020)

Boatvan said:


> IBM really rubbing in my absence here. When the winter comes, I will be back at some capacity darn it! Be patient!
> 
> Miss you guys


I've never seen that before.....


----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2020)

Got the motherboard, CPU and some water cooling stuff so I switched out the E5-2683 v3 cruncher with the new setup.

Old cruncher:




New cruncher:




Sadly though I am not happy.  This is the first (and last) Gigabyte motherboard I will own.  I should have done more research as this is the first version and has a lot of known issues.  One of the most annoying is the boot up time after changing something in the BIOS.  Sometimes several minutes, to never.  I finally was able to update to a newer BIOS and that helped somewhat.  The problem I have now is the Vcore is not matching what is in the BIOS to what is being reported in several apps I am using.  I know this is a known issue, but my other 3900X setup doesn't have this issue.

Here is what the BIOS is showing me:




Now here is what I am seeing in Windows:




As I like to make sure my crunchers are stable, I ordered another motherboard today.  Also ordered a larger case and a 360 rad.  I am going with a ASUS ROG Strix B550-F motherboard.  I would like to get another Hero, just can't afford it thought.
Hopefully will have everything in a couple days so I can get this 3900X crunching!!!


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Got the motherboard, CPU and some water cooling stuff so I switched out the E5-2683 v3 cruncher with the new setup.
> 
> Old cruncher:
> View attachment 165232
> ...


Hey @HammerON 

Loving the systems!   The 3900X is a beast and I'm very impressed with it    What happened to your Hero 8 board? (Just going by your system specs...)  I've not really used Gigabyte boards since X99 days really and even then the X99 SOC Champions I had weren't the best then...  Shame really...

I was wondering have you tried just lowering the vcore down rather than setting the CPU ratio speed at all?  I've just set mine to 1.00vcore and CoreTemp, CPU-Z and even HWMonitor still report my CPU hitting 4.20GHz which I'm not sure is 100% but it's working and my temps are generally 50C to 60C (depending on the weather and temps) under a full WCG load which I thought is bloody decent for my non mounted 14D  

I'm really hoping I can get 5 minutes at some point soon to put together my water loop that I have ready so I can test between the air and water cooling I have just to see the temp difference and to see whether or not there's any difference with the raw speed..  It'll be interesting to see that's for sure... (Will report back to you guys ) 

But those temps you have there look very impressive!!


----------



## Lorec (Aug 11, 2020)

I will be on a crunching hiatus from today on. Temps in my apartment went skyhigh as true summer kicked in. Its so hot I have to lock myself in bedroom with aircon full blast(my living room doesnt have one) .
 I dont do well with heat either, getting headaches and all. I decided to shut off all my crunchers in hope I can keep my ambient temps lower.
Hope I can be back full on crunching soon.   @phill I know You are having time of Your life now lol


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2020)

It's got rather warm over here but thankfully I've got everything undervolted as much as I can to help with the temps, I hope it doesn't get any hotter!!

There's not masses of sun at the moment, but I have been rather bad and left on the 3900X and the 2700 over night just to see what sort of scores I've been able to get if they run 24/7    My score hasn't been too bad   I'm wishing I could have more left on but... This ain't cheap to run 24/7 lol!!  

Will miss you @Lorec , take care and try and cool down a bit


----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2020)

phill said:


> Hey @HammerON
> 
> Loving the systems!   The 3900X is a beast and I'm very impressed with it    What happened to your Hero 8 board? (Just going by your system specs...)  I've not really used Gigabyte boards since X99 days really and even then the X99 SOC Champions I had weren't the best then...  Shame really...
> 
> ...



This is the second 3900X cruncher (replacing the E5-2683 cruncher).  The first one is still crunching away with the Hero board.
I will mess with lowering the Vcore tonight and re-enable Core Performance Boost.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2020)

HammerON said:


> This is the second 3900X cruncher (replacing the E5-2683 cruncher).  The first one is still crunching away with the Hero board.
> I will mess with lowering the Vcore tonight and re-enable Core Performance Boost.


And fix the RAM speed and IF....


----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2020)

What is wrong with the RAM speed and IF (Infinity Fabric I am guessing)???


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2020)

HammerON said:


> What is wrong with the RAM speed and IF (Infinity Fabric I am guessing)???


I assume that you have DDR4-3200 since that what the BIOS said. Ryzen Master say IF 1200 (DDR4-2400) and memory clock 1067, should be 1600 both places.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2020)

Yep - shoot I missed that.  Thanks!  At first the Gigabyte board wouldn't let me use the XMP profile for this RAM (I have had this kit for about 4 years).  But once I updated the BIOS, I was able to run them at their rated speeds.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Yep - shoot I missed that.  Thanks!  At first the Gigabyte board wouldn't let me use the XMP profile for this RAM (I have had this kit for about 4 years).  But once I updated the BIOS, I was able to run them at their rated speeds.


I had the same problem with mine the first day.


----------



## PolRoger (Aug 11, 2020)

HammerON said:


> As I like to make sure my crunchers are stable, I ordered another motherboard today.  Also ordered a larger case and a 360 rad.  I am going with a *ASUS ROG Strix B550-F motherboard*.  I would like to get another Hero, just can't afford it thought.
> Hopefully will have everything in a couple days so I can get this 3900X crunching!!!



A few weeks back I purchased an ASUS ROG Strix B550-I micro ITX board from Micro Center and everything was mostly functioning but there is some kind of hardware bug issue with the new Intel 2.5GB NIC chips (Intel® I225-V 2.5Gb Ethernet). I was having compatibility issues with my ATT fiber networking connection and router. My wired LAN download speeds were very negatively impacted with that chip. The WIFI worked fine. Supposedly Intel is working on a hardware design revision which would then go out to board manufacturers. I decided to exchange my B550-I at MC for a mint condition Strix X570-I (Open Box) and saved $30. The Strix X570-I uses the previous generation Intel 1Gb Ethernet chip. YMMV but I believe the B550-F has the same Intel 2.5Gb setup. My SFF box is listed in the Forum system specs. I'm now working on converting it to custom water with a slim 240 rad.



Attach files


----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2020)

HammerON said:


> This is the second 3900X cruncher (replacing the E5-2683 cruncher).  The first one is still crunching away with the Hero board.
> I will mess with lowering the Vcore tonight and re-enable Core Performance Boost.



My 3900x is running the same exact vcore according to CPUz.  I couldn't get lower on my initial attempts, but I hope for better success with your setup.


----------



## Rossix71 (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone see this.?

140K, outstanding for a single day result.

s3thra welcome to TPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 13, 2020)

@phill 's going to be busy with that one:


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

Rossix71 said:


> Anyone see this.?
> 
> 140K, outstanding for a single day result.
> 
> ...


I had a message from @s3thra asking where his slice of pie was and found out he had hidden himself so no one could see him or the results he was putting up, so I think this is a one off, as it's grabbed all his points and put them as one days worth    I mean if he could manage 140k a day, I'd be in awe and impressed to say the least but it's definitely not a requirement!! 

@s3thra we'll be seeing you tomorrow for a slice of pie and a milestone or two    Welcome to the team as I said before


----------



## s3thra (Aug 13, 2020)

Haha, well I've found one way of jumping to the top of the list!  


Rossix71 said:


> s3thra welcome to TPU





phill said:


> @s3thra we'll be seeing you tomorrow for a slice of pie and a milestone or two   Welcome to the team as I said before


Thanks @phill and @Rossix71, glad to be aboard.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2020)

Seems my rig is having a little bit of stability issues, and I've yet to delve into it.  If I have some time later today, I'll give a look at memory and my cpu clock.  

Last night I paused crunching as I was getting some random reboots, so my ppd will be lower today.  After just checking it, it stayed up and running for the past 9 hours.  Now resumed crunching so I expect it to give me issues. 

There is also one more thing I'll look at and it's my old ADATA nvme ssd.  Whenever I get these hard reboots, the drive disappears from the bios and os.  This same drive used to do this in my old build, but I always thought it was mobo related.  Thankfully it's not my system drive right now.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

Just in case people are having network issues with their work units and don't know why...

WCG Maintanence for 4 hours

12 Aug 2020      

Summary
We are updating the operating system on our servers on Thursday, August 13 beginning at 17:00 UTC.

We will be applying an important operating system update to our servers on Thursday, August 13 beginning at 17:00 UTC. We anticipate that the work will take approximately four hours. 

During some of this time, volunteers will not be able to upload or download new work, and the website will not be accessible.

Volunteers will not need to take any particular action, as your devices will automatically retry their connections after the maintenance work is completed.

We appreciate your patience and participation.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2020)

phill said:


> Just in case people are having network issues with their work units and don't know why...
> 
> WCG Maintanence for 4 hours
> 
> ...


I saw it yesterday but forgot about it again.  I have loaded a few more Rosetta units to keep the CPU warm.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

I was having some issues with one of my crunchers, couldn't get a network connection for some reason and then found out why, sort of...  Stupid cable stopped working or something..  But after a load of testing and swapping things around, it's back up and running....   Such a strange thing!!  

I'm glad though I had enough in the tank to keep them busy, I don't wish to be running out of work units


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm not sure what is going on with Free-DC today guys, but there's not data on the entire page at the moment...  Will have to have a look later and post something up with some luck


----------



## Rossix71 (Aug 15, 2020)

Boincstats, temp fix for now @phill, FDC has better graphs though.



			World Community Grid - User stats - TechPowerUp! | BOINCstats/BAM!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 15, 2020)

Rossix71 said:


> Boincstats, temp fix for now @phill, FDC has better graphs though.
> 
> 
> 
> World Community Grid - User stats - TechPowerUp! | BOINCstats/BAM!


Boincstats are one day behind as well.


----------



## Rossix71 (Aug 15, 2020)

I hear that its almost August 16th, where im at lol.


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

Rossix71 said:


> Boincstats, temp fix for now @phill, FDC has better graphs though.
> 
> 
> 
> World Community Grid - User stats - TechPowerUp! | BOINCstats/BAM!





mstenholm said:


> Boincstats are one day behind as well.


The stats are always a day behind, but now Free-DC site seems to be offline altogether at the moment...  Reboot might have been needed I guess...





I'll keep an eye to it  I have some data from the Boinc pages anyways, so we should be fine    Thanks guys for the help posts


----------



## 4x4n (Aug 15, 2020)

Going to have a few hot days coming up so instead of shutting down I decided to set the cpu maximum at 50%. Surprisingly that only takes my temps down 5-7 degrees and brings the power usage down about 40-45 watts. I would have expected them to go lower than that. Curious to see how it affects the ppd.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 16, 2020)

Alright! I am happy to report that this ASUS ROG Strix B550-F board is so much better than the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra board I had.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2020)

Almost 9 hours for a Open Pandenmic? My stock Linux 3900X use 1:40.


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2020)

Not sure what is going on with the data points at the moment with Free-DC but it's making things interesting!! LOL

I hope everyone is doing well??


----------



## PolRoger (Aug 17, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Alright! I am happy to report that this ASUS ROG Strix B550-F board is so much better than the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra board I had.



Looks good... 

You should check on your SOC voltage? Running it on Auto? Your Ryzen Master screen shot is showing ~1.362v SOC...
I find that I can run 4 dimms populated up to 3800C16 memory speed with ~1.1v SOC. ~1.4v DRAM.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 17, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Almost 9 hours for a Open Pandenmic? My stock Linux 3900X use 1:40.


Now it is at 1:36



PolRoger said:


> Looks good...
> 
> You should check on your SOC voltage? Running it on Auto? Your Ryzen Master screen shot is showing ~1.362v SOC...
> I find that I can run 4 dimms populated up to 3800C16 memory speed with ~1.1v SOC. ~1.4v DRAM.
> ...


I did check in the BIOS and it is running at 1.1V.  Just to make sure, I switched it to Manual and set it at 1.1V.
Funny thing is, Ryzen Master is still showing 1.36V, but HWiNFO64 shows 1.094V.  So I am guessing that the error is with Ryzen Master.


----------



## PolRoger (Aug 17, 2020)

HammerON said:


> I did check in the BIOS and it is running at 1.1V.  Just to make sure, I switched it to Manual and set it at 1.1V.
> Funny thing is, Ryzen Master is still showing 1.36V, but HWiNFO64 shows 1.094V.  So I am guessing that the error is with Ryzen Master.



I seem to remember seeing a high reported SOC voltage with Ryzen Master once before with one of my setups. I can't recall exactly what I did to remedy it??  

Maybe check to see that you have the most recent release version of Ryzen Master and AMD's chipset drivers installed? Also check to see if there are any new BIOS available for your Strix B550-F?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 27, 2020)

There's a bare Ryzen 7 1700 on my local CL for $100.  Would rather have a 3700X but, you know, money.

I have no ideas for a motherboard, but anything would work.

Yay or nay?


----------



## hat (Aug 27, 2020)

Seems like a good price to me if you can swing it. Probably any $30 RAM kit will work with it by now, at least at JEDEC settings...


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There's a bare Ryzen 7 1700 on my local CL for $100.  Would rather have a 3700X but, you know, money.
> 
> I have no ideas for a motherboard, but anything would work.
> 
> Yay or nay?


I say yay!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2020)

My rig was down for more than a day due to some rearranging in the room.  Back up now and churning out the wu's.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2020)

Just noticed from WCG that the servers are down for about a day for maintanence, so no work will be able to be uploaded or downloaded during this time..  Apologies guys, I'd have mentioned it sooner but only just seen a post on Facebook about it after wondering, why are all my rigs not uploading the results!!  

Has everyone filled up their stock of work units??


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2020)

phill said:


> Just noticed from WCG that the servers are down for about a day for maintanence, so no work will be able to be uploaded or downloaded during this time..  Apologies guys, I'd have mentioned it sooner but only just seen a post on Facebook about it after wondering, why are all my rigs not uploading the results!!
> 
> Has everyone filled up their stock of work units??


No


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2020)

It appears that all my tasks waiting for return seem to have updated...  Anyone else have any updates at all?


----------



## Rossix71 (Sep 11, 2020)

phill said:


> It appears that all my tasks waiting for return seem to have updated...  Anyone else have any updates at all?



Mine uploaded need to check the other computers though. But I normally set my cache to 1.5 days just in case.


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2020)

I wasn't so inteligent to be honest but thankfully I've had enough...  All back crunching away so good times!!


----------



## Rossix71 (Sep 11, 2020)

May the hardware gods never beseech us lol


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey guys, just noticed a load of crunchers not uploading any work, maintenance is going on - 

Maintenance on the WCG Servers

Sadly for 6 hours and no work can be up/downloaded until it's done... 

I suppose I'd best keep my rigs on till it's done then!! 

Just checked again as everything is still running here and the electric cables are glowing red 

Just seen this update on the WCG Forums...

They say about another 30 minutes or so from about an hour ago so I'm guessing there was one or two snags...  If I can update the thread when things are up and running again I will   If anyone else finds out they are back up and running sooner, please do let us know 

And Edit number 2 

All seems to be back up and working now, all of my rigs have updated and pulling new work down   If anyone is having problems please put a post up and let us know  

Thanks for all the support guys!!


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2020)

Just wondered and thought I'd ask...  For the last hour or so, I've not received any points for any of the work units I've returned, all valid no aborted work units..  Is/has anyone else having this issue as well??


----------



## Rossix71 (Sep 18, 2020)

Same here loaded up on wu, results are being sent in and no points are being awarded. Hopefully the sys check is going smooth on WCG's end.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

Rossix71 said:


> Same here loaded up on wu, results are being sent in and no points are being awarded. Hopefully the sys check is going smooth on WCG's end.


I think it's kinda working at the moment again, but not sure what has been the issue with it... 

Free-DC not yet updated for todays results which is strange but if the points haven't been updating maybe this is it


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2020)

OK, so, I feel like an idiot/ noobie!! I booted up my new build, got BOINC loaded but, could not get it to join my profile on WCG.

I actually had to join the team on WCG!! Signing in as me! It has no history of work done except for this computer, GREY.

I am not sure what I did wrong?

Somebody help! I want this computer to add to my farm, not be a loner!

P.S. it also, WCG website, says my username is already in use! I signed in to the site WITH that username and went to MY profile AND THERE it pops up that MY 'username is already in use, or not available'.








It's treating me as a new member!! Joined TODAY?


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2020)

What have you done @Arjai !!??!!  

When I updated the stats for the first time this afternoon, about 4pm UK time and I saw this - Who's this guy!?!! Arjai...??!!

So you've installed Boinc, then tried to log in as your self, so email address and password and it's not let you log in??


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2020)

@phill 
It let's me log in. But...


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2020)

So when you run this on the new install, do you not just install Boinc, then log in to your account and it just works??  That's all I ever do??


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2020)

@phill
That's what I did. It connected to WCG, I logged in. But, on the Boinc Manager it did not say my name or Team.
I logged into WCG and had to join the Team but, it doesn't connect to my real profile...

Now, I just logged into WCG from White, my 2700 that has been running for months, and it is the same thing, Just Grey in the list.

So, now, I have 6 computer's running under my name and a 7th running under my name but separately from the other 6. Also, I can't log into WCG and see the other 6!

I don't know what happened! I thought I had done this enough times to not screw it up! I'm not sure what I did? It's simple, but something went wrong, and I don't know how to correct it.

OK, just figured something out.
The 6 computer's in my farm that have been running, are now under the username rclow@v-m-f.org, with my current email address.
My new computer, was logged in as Arjai, but with the v-m-f.org email.
So, I am thinking if I re-install BOINC and log in as user rclow@v-m-f.org, Grey my be attached to the rest of the Farm.

Problem is, the v-m-f.org email is no longer valid or available because V-M-F no longer exists.
So, if it works, at all, my new username will be rclow@v-m-f.org....

I tried to delete the profile but, it sends an email to the v-m-f.org, and there's a link in there to delete the profile. So, looks like I'm stuck with it?

I'm going to go try to attach my new build to the other 6.


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2020)

@Arjai I'm curious, can you see any of the other systems at all when you connect to them or turn on monitor/s connected to the crunchers? 

For example, my main rig the 3900X, shows this





And then in WCG





You can't see any of this sort of detail at all?

I noticed this in your stats under your PC list on the BoincStats/BAM site - Arjai with the fastest ever X5670...

I'm impressed with the 2.865m points in a day from the one CPU!!   But I digress... 

(Real stupid question right now....) Have you got your log in email/password stored somewhere and have you tried logging out of WCG and then using the details you have, re-logging in?  So rather than used a browser with the saved details, use something like Edge/FireFox/Chrome (whichever you don't normally use) and see if you can get in, or if something has gone funny/stupid?  Maybe a I forgot my password type thing??

Can you swap over the email address you previously used for something else to see if the account moves across ok??  If the email is no longer then that could pose a problem for later on possibly?....


----------



## s3thra (Sep 23, 2020)

My WCG project rank is 66666


----------



## Lorec (Sep 26, 2020)

Okay so summer in Japan is officially over! 
And thus, im slowly getting back on the leaderboard   
I have my main warming up already, while slowly -during upcoming week ish- I will be bringing my designated rigs online as well! 
Hope to crunch my way back up top 10 soon!


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Okay so summer in Japan is officially over!
> And thus, im slowly getting back on the leaderboard
> I have my main warming up already, while slowly -during upcoming week ish- I will be bringing my designated rigs online as well!
> Hope to crunch my way back up top 10 soon!


If it gets too cold here, I might be having to leave a few things on .... lol  I hope I can keep up @Lorec


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 29, 2020)

So, I scored a sweet deal on a B350 AMD board from our own @Durvelle27 

First AMD board I've had in a long time. Last one I think was the crappy FX processor board. Been Intel since then. 

My big question is this: Which will produce more work units? The 2700X or a 3600? The 2700X is an 8 core/16 thread vs the 3600 that is 6 core/12 thread. 

This board will be mainly used for crunching with a little gaming when the grandson comes over. 

So naturally I would like to seek the chip out that will produce better numbers.


----------



## Lorec (Sep 30, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> So, I scored a sweet deal on a B350 AMD board from our own @Durvelle27
> 
> First AMD board I've had in a long time. Last one I think was the crappy FX processor board. Been Intel since then.
> 
> ...


2700x
More threads more WUs hands down.
I would recommend actually 1700 or 2700, as they are more power efficient while being still 8c16t.
PS: also If You want go for quantity just do mainly MCMs, Ryzen likes them.


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> So, I scored a sweet deal on a B350 AMD board from our own @Durvelle27
> 
> First AMD board I've had in a long time. Last one I think was the crappy FX processor board. Been Intel since then.
> 
> ...


If you can, have a look at the numbers from the 3600, I think the performance might be quite close.  If you can grab a 3700 or I think 3700X might be another option, I believe these CPUs are 65w as well but would deliver a load more performance.  Maybe waiting till the newer series is out in a few weeks to nab a cheap new one??


----------



## stevorob (Sep 30, 2020)

Well, I believe I am back from my hiatus.  Took a break last summer, then life happened.

Turned up one of the crunchers I had in storage (it booted right up after over a year!) and my 3900x is going while I'm not using it.

I've got a small surprise coming in the next week or 2 that should add a good chunk of points


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 30, 2020)

Welcome back @stevorob  

Yep, I know how life can get in the way. Hell, I pretty much took a year off as well.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Great to see you back @stevorob !!    I hope everything is going well!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 1, 2020)

I have been playing with the new Clock Tuner for Ryzen, found here. With it I have found that I can undervolt to 1.25v from auto and achieve a 6% increase in performance and a 3% decrease in power used. I could also undervolt to 1.15v and achieve a 2% increase in performance and a 23% decrease in power. I am not gaming as much this year, nor am I really needing cpu performance. I think a 23% decrease in power used sounds really nice. What do you think?

If I have done my math right, that 23%, or about 33 watts, amounts to about $2.5 saved a month.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

For me, crunching WCG or folding or even mining, I always had one thing in mind, efficiency.

To me, there's no point screaming the CPU to within an inch of its life if temps, volts etc. are all so high that they are nearly hitting the limits (as an example).   So whilst I was mining, I'd underclock, undervolt and I'd turn a 1200w heater into a 700w heater which used to give me 85% ish I think of what 1200w would give me (might be slightly less I don't think it matters so much for the example) so the system was doing what it needed too and I was saving money whilst doing it.

Same for me applies to WCG or FAH.  Turn down the power, let it crunch away happily at lower speeds, have the temps chilled and still feel great about the fact your doing good for hopefully someone, some day   It's how I do it and I don't think it has harmed me just yet   I think I'm not far from yourself with the voltages etc, I'm running 1.1vcore (I think??!) and it's sitting around the 4GHz mark, which works for me, perfectly fine 

If I was able to get it to run faster with 1v I would, that was just trickling the power at 160w, where I think now, I'm a little over 200w but the points per day have increased somewhat   Even having solar panels, I make sure things run efficiently as they can


----------



## Lorec (Oct 7, 2020)

So I saw this thing in my local PC parts shop. I checked AMD site and there is no info about this!? Staff told me that this BULK sold cpu was released last week... I heard nothing.
Its a 12c24t with a 65W TDP R9 3900... This will be new crunching king no less!
The price though,  54000円 just barely less than full fledged 3900x
EDIT: it literally comes as is!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2020)

Lorec said:


> So I saw this thing in my local PC parts shop. I checked AMD site and there is no info about this!? Staff told me that this BULK sold cpu was released last week... I heard nothing.
> Its a 12c24t with a 65W TDP R9 3900... This will be new crunching king no less!
> The price though,  54000円 just barely less than full fledged 3900x
> EDIT: it literally comes as is!


Yes there is - 3900 with lower base and boost clock

Edit: I assume that the 3900 and the PRO 3900 are the same CPU.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 7, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Yes there is - 3900 with lower base and boost clock
> 
> Edit: I assume that the 3900 and the PRO 3900 are the same CPU.


Oh! Okay, well they didnt promote it as PRO so I thought it's something else. 
Anyhow, whats Your thoughts on it? @mstenholm, i think it could easily replace any 1700/2700...


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Oh! Okay, well they didnt promote it as PRO so I thought it's something else.
> Anyhow, whats Your thoughts on it? @mstenholm, i think it could easily replace any 1700/2700...


The 3.1 MHz base clock is to low to my taste. I rather pay slightly more for a 3900X and underclock it to my liking . That said it will run circles around a 1700/2700, even a 2700X for less electrical consumption.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2020)

Going to be switching my 3 rigs to folding this weekend......spreading the DC love


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 8, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Oh! Okay, well they didnt promote it as PRO so I thought it's something else.
> Anyhow, whats Your thoughts on it? @mstenholm, i think it could easily replace any 1700/2700...


Supposedly, it will turbo up to very near 3900X levels and produce less heat while doing so.. The few reviews out there have suggested that if AMD released this chip to retail, it would be THE chip to buy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> it would be THE chip to buy.


Yep!










So, how many of you just did an E-Bay search?  Hmm?


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

Not yet!!     But I'm toying with the idea!!   That said, just lower the VCore and the watts will drop and the CPU won't boost as far..  These AMD CPUs are amazing


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2020)

Over the last 6 days of uninterrupted crunching, my 3900x has produced an average of 27,841 ppd. I did 6 days average because I am about to interrupt my crunching for other activities. That is not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 9, 2020)

Nordic said:


> Over the last 6 days of uninterrupted crunching, my 3900x has produced an average of 27,841 ppd. I did 6 days average because I am about to interrupt my crunching for other activities. That is not bad. Not bad at all.


46.075 seven-day average for mine....Linux 
23 threads btw and MCM1 beta pulling the average down.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2020)

Linux always did perform better for crunching.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 9, 2020)

My two 3900X are getting about 30,000 per day on Windows. Might have to switch one over to Linux...


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 9, 2020)

HammerON said:


> My two 3900X are getting about 30,000 per day on Windows. Might have to switch one over to Linux...


Run SCC, the rest is more or less the same for Linux and Windows. I have no solid proof for that statement but give it a try.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2020)

The instructions here should be a little out of date, but should work alright still.








						Crunching on Linux Tips, Tricks, and Useful Hints
					

My purpose in making this thread, is to share some information I have been gathering on how to potentially obtain better WCG performance from linux. I have been messing around with a few things, and have realized there are better ways to benchmark and test. It would also be better to share as I...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## HammerON (Oct 9, 2020)

I am not too worried about points.  I kind of like it spread out across projects.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 7, 2020)

Started back my rig for the winter (Summer was too hot, I don't have the AC going to my office).

3700x running 100% while not gaming.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone else getting some random MCM Project WUs ending in ERROR? This is the first time in over 10 years of crunching that I have ever seen a WU status say 'Computational Error' in BOINC Manager and ERROR status on the WU results page on WCG's website. Thinking it might just be a bad batch of WUs, but with my TR in a single day that led to over 7 pages of failed WUs. 

In the website log it reads:
"
Unhandled Exception Detected...

- Unhandled Exception Record -
Reason: Out Of Memory (C++ Exception) (0xe0**363) at address 0x000**REDACTED**3B29

Engaging BOINC Windows Runtime Debugger... "


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 7, 2020)

I haven't had any @theonedub 

Good to see ya brother!!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2020)

Same here but I only got two CPUs doing MCM, around 11 days/day. The WCG forum is as far as I can see not aware that MCM is a problem. Is your PC having memory problems like running close 100%. I did have problems due to a WCG\Rosetta\folding disagreement of who owned my 16 GB but I didn’t pick up a error message, just a frozzen PC.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Same here but I only got two CPUs doing MCM, around 11 days/day. The WCG forum is as far as I can see not aware that MCM is a problem. Is your PC having memory problems like running close 100%. I did have problems due to a WCG\Rosetta\folding disagreement of who owned my 16 GB but I didn’t pick up a error message, just a frozzen PC.



I had a monitoring program open the entire time and I never went above 11GB of RAM usage (32GB in the PC). Then I saw it happen with 3 more WUs as I was typing my post earlier. I reboot the computer as it has been up for about 10 days straight loaded and will continue to monitor it for any more failed WUs.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

For the challenge that started and I missed day one goodness, I decided to yeah, let's get into this one. Why not?

Aus is all loaded, beautiful. 






Dualie is next, nice nice.




Not sure why the threads aren't fully loaded but oh well. It's truckin' along.


And a desktop that I specifically brought back to life just for this. Sure it's a G3258 but everything helps, right?




Yes, the PSU is a bomb. Yes, stock heatsink. Yes, it's ugly. Yes, there's a 5350 board and junk on the top. Yes, it's going 100% for science!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Not sure why the threads aren't fully loaded but oh well. It's truckin' along.


Computing preferences?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Computing preferences?


100% processor at 100% of the time.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2020)

Toothless said:


> 100% processor at 100% of the time.


You might have just caught it on an off time..  I'm sure it'll be hitting 100% at some point   Let us know tho!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

phill said:


> You might have just caught it on an off time..  I'm sure it'll be hitting 100% at some point   Let us know tho!!


It's always done the little spikey thing. I wonder if it's a power limit related thing or something of the sort. Either way I've got 70 threads loaded for the next few days for the challenge so I'll be staying warm at home.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2020)

I'd guess that with your PSU its more than man enough to run the 24 threads in the SR-2...  If it's all stock and not overclocked, then you should be more than fine, even if it's overclocked to be honest..  

When I had it running with Linux, all threads locked at a 100% for me..  Have you tried something like wPrime 1024m or anything to see if that locks all of the threads?  There might be a setting that has been missed or something possibly? Maybe set to power saving mode or something?

I've no heating at home at the moment so I might have a few more PCs turned on to gain some heat myself!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

It's the 2680v2 with the spikes. The x5680 goes full blast all the time. Running a CPUz benchie does fully load it but for some reason WCG just never does.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2020)

Toothless said:


> It's the 2680v2 with the spikes. The x5680 goes full blast all the time. Running a CPUz benchie does fully load it but for some reason WCG just never does.


Ah my apologies...  I didn't even tweak!
Have you checked under Task Manager to make sure all the cores have work?  I can only imagine it does but...


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

phill said:


> Ah my apologies...  I didn't even tweak!
> Have you checked under Task Manager to make sure all the cores have work?  I can only imagine it does but...


I just checked (yay breaks) and it's running 33 tasks, but has access to 40 threads. I believe this is the same issue I had before when I was trying to go full blast on this server. It's 100% processor slotted with 100% usage, but 33/40 used. WCG for some reason wont use all 40.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2020)

Enough RAM?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Enough RAM?


64GB


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I just checked (yay breaks) and it's running 33 tasks, but has access to 40 threads. I believe this is the same issue I had before when I was trying to go full blast on this server. It's 100% processor slotted with 100% usage, but 33/40 used. WCG for some reason wont use all 40.


That is definitely where the issue is going to be and where the spikes are coming from...  I very much doubt this would have anything to do with it, but your not running like a VM for the cunching and then others in the background at all? I believe I have the same CPUs as yourself and I run just Server 2012 R2, that pegs the CPUs to 100% without any issues...  Have you had a chance to perhaps remove Bonic and then reinstall again to see if that helps with the issue?  
One thing possibly that you could check...  How many days of spare jobs are you allowing??  It might mean that your not giving it enough jobs to get it to use all of the threads??   It's just a thought....


thebluebumblebee said:


> Enough RAM?





Toothless said:


> 64GB


Never enough RAM!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2020)

phill said:


> That is definitely where the issue is going to be and where the spikes are coming from...  I very much doubt this would have anything to do with it, but your not running like a VM for the cunching and then others in the background at all? I believe I have the same CPUs as yourself and I run just Server 2012 R2, that pegs the CPUs to 100% without any issues...  Have you had a chance to perhaps remove Bonic and then reinstall again to see if that helps with the issue?
> One thing possibly that you could check...  How many days of spare jobs are you allowing??  It might mean that your not giving it enough jobs to get it to use all of the threads??   It's just a thought....
> 
> 
> Never enough RAM!!








I think it's on 0.25 days extra, so there are extras there. Nothing else in the background running. Done a reinstall previously and still nothing.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

And when you select those running tasks, top to bottom, it'll show up 33 rather than 40??   Temps etc.  all ok no massive high temps or throttling going on?  Anything in the bios that might limit the CPUs at all @Toothless ??


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2020)

phill said:


> And when you select those running tasks, top to bottom, it'll show up 33 rather than 40??   Temps etc.  all ok no massive high temps or throttling going on?  Anything in the bios that might limit the CPUs at all @Toothless ??














Bios has power savings off/performance preferred. Same with Windows power.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

Running the latest Boinc software?  I've 7.16.11 installed on my Windows Server and Win 10 machines.  Temps would look better if all the threads aren't being 100% used...

Such a strange issue mate it's making me wonder what the heck it could be?!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2020)

Aaannndddd...







So it WILL do 100%, just not with BOINC.


Side note: those 3DNow! guys that are just killing it on WCG in points have a similar forum layout as ours but have points in the little dropdown thing. I'm jealous.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm guessing a run of Cinebench as another example would be the same as well...

I will have a Google in the morning sir, working from home tomorrow so I'll try and get some 'homework' done!!  

@W1zzard would something like @Toothless post be possible here for the members that run WCG/FAH etc. at all?


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 19, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I just checked (yay breaks) and it's running 33 tasks, but has access to 40 threads. I believe this is the same issue I had before when I was trying to go full blast on this server. It's 100% processor slotted with 100% usage, but 33/40 used. WCG for some reason wont use all 40.



What does your config file look like? This is oddly familiar to me; I don't readily recall how I fixed it. Seems like there is a ~32 core limit with "auto" something set and they removed the GUI setting to "fix" it.

Edit: It's old.. Credit to @agent00skid 








						WCG-TPU Cruncher's Hardware/Tech Support Discussion Thread
					

Moved my 2695 to a different case and mobo with a different boot drive.. Can't get it to break 90% utilization. My PPD is reflecting as this unit seems to be down ~4k on a daily basis. Halp?




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> What does your config file look like? This is oddly familiar to me; I don't readily recall how I fixed it. Seems like there is a ~32 core limit with "auto" something set and they removed the GUI setting to "fix" it.
> 
> Edit: It's old.. Credit to @agent00skid
> 
> ...


It works! Biiig thank you!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2020)

Why did my lights just dim?


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 19, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Why did my lights just dim?








I downloaded BOINC again and only had to sign in to start off afresh where I finished, all my stats are still there.
I thought I would add at least one machine back in for the challenge.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2020)

phill said:


> @W1zzard would something like @Toothless post be possible here for the members that run WCG/FAH etc. at all?


Elaborate please


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Elaborate please


A drop-down like the system specs but for BOINC and the like


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2020)

Toothless said:


> A drop-down like the system specs but for BOINC and the like


Hmmmm .. not sure if this is relevant enough for the majority of forum users ?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Hmmmm .. not sure if this is relevant enough for the majority of forum users ?


Probably not, but I know the crunchers are die-hards and love to show off their numbers. Probably one of those "is it worth the trouble" things.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2020)

Remind me when all the launches are over .. which looks to be Feb t.t


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2020)

Betcha someone is gonna hold you to that


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

Toothless said:


> It works! Biiig thank you!


That is so strange!!  I've never had to do that and I've got a few servers here with thread counts over 32!  Hats off to @XZero450 and of course @agent00skid for fixing!!  Now check ya temps and heat coming off the rig!!  

Oh just for info, my R620 which has two E5-2658 V2's in can grab about 30,000 a day if I leave it on all the time...  Hits about 225w doing it too 


thebluebumblebee said:


> Why did my lights just dim?


You had that same issue??!!  I felt it over the other side of the pond!!  

Since it's sunny and we have no heating from the boiler until hopefully tomorrow.....





Both servers on getting a little warm...  
Both of these I've never had to configure being over 32 threads??  Possibly down to the OS maybe??

Still, so glad I sorted out the fan curve on the R730...  Tried it on the R620 and it just went nuts...  26% custom on the R730, temps are down by about 15C and it's still quiet..  Couldn't set them sadly on the R620...  Guess it might need a firmware or update via the bios possibly...


----------



## Toothless (Nov 21, 2020)

phill said:


> That is so strange!!  I've never had to do that and I've got a few servers here with thread counts over 32!  Hats off to @XZero450 and of course @agent00skid for fixing!!  Now check ya temps and heat coming off the rig!!
> 
> Oh just for info, my R620 which has two E5-2658 V2's in can grab about 30,000 a day if I leave it on all the time...  Hits about 225w doing it too
> 
> ...


My 2680v2's don't break past 45c typically. It's the x5680's that run hot.


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2020)

Toothless said:


> My 2680v2's don't break past 45c typically. It's the x5680's that run hot.


I think it's down to the servers, I think that's why the two I have run into the 60C's but it's not the end of the world...  They can get a little noisy when the temps start getting warmer...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2020)

Grrr.  Looks like they ran out of SCC?


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 23, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Grrr.  Looks like they ran out of SCC?


Looks that way, I'm running my last one now, then onto other stuff.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 23, 2020)

Anyone run into issues with your cruchers randomly no longer downloading work?

My 2695v2 decided at some point today, that it no longer wants to show any tasks in the task list, won't download new.  I've rebooted several times, ran ubuntu updates, removed/readded the project in boinc, but no luck so far... removing and reinstalling didn't work either..

Any ideas?  I really don't want to reinstall the OS right now.

Edit:  after another 20 mins of troubleshooting and googling, at this point an OS install would be faster. I guess that’s what I’m gonna be doing for the next little while


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2020)

Any chance you've limited yourself to a particular project, such as SCC?


----------



## stevorob (Nov 23, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Any chance you've limited yourself to a particular project, such as SCC?



I did see that SCC stopped work, but it should have picked up other projects like my other machine running the same profile.  ./shrug

Edit:  After reinstalling Ubuntu, things seem back to normal. It’s grabbing work again. Same profile.. so strange.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 24, 2020)

Challenge being over, gonna let everything cool down because it might be 43F outside but it's like 70F in my living room. Not good napping temperatures.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm letting my system wind down and finish the last of the tasks, then it won't be used for crunching until the next challenge.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2020)

I have set BOINC to only use 80% of my cpu to leave room for FAH. My PC is in a room that doesn't get much heat from the central heater.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 27, 2020)

Not sure if the 2680v2 chips I have are magical or if they in general run cool, because running it 24/7 maxed doesn't produce enough heat to keep the house warm.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 27, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Not sure if the 2680v2 chips I have are magical or if they in general run cool, because running it 24/7 maxed doesn't produce enough heat to keep the house warm.


If I am doing the math right, those two cpu's would produce about 800 btu's of heat combined. That is only enough heat to heat approximately 30sqft of space.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 27, 2020)

Nordic said:


> If I am doing the math right, those two cpu's would produce about 800 btu's of heat combined. That is only enough heat to heat approximately 30sqft of space.


No wonder everything around it still feels cool. Just means I'll be a bit cold until I get my power connector to get the x5680's going.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 27, 2020)

My 3900x and 1060 3gb at full load  produce a similar amount of heat to your two cpu's. I can tell it is warmer in the computer room if I leave the door shut, but it isn't warm.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 28, 2020)

Well. the issues with my "Grey" box, 3700x and 580 w/ a 650 Antec Gold, seem to be solved with a run through BIOS taking CPU off Auto and setting it at 105Mghz (or whatever it was), so no more random shut downs, since that change, a couple of days ago.(run on sentence, anyone?) 

However, my points haven't been showing up for that machine...

So, I just looked at the account name and it was my old one! (Arjai). I had messed things up a while ago and ended up as rclow@v-m-f.org. (BTW, that email is dead, don't worry). So, I switched it up by deleting BOINC, re-installing and now it is connected to my account. 

Point is: I now have my 3700x working for me 24/7. My points per day should show that over the next week. I should regain my hold in the TOP10 Daily numbers. For a little while, anyway. 

I may be gifting my Nephew one of my T-3500's, soon. of the 3 I have left, 2 are killing it and the other has been dogging. I think the T3500-4 has an OS issue causing it to gymp it's output until it stops, all together. I haven't been watching the timeline on it but, over a 2 week period, or so, it slowly, then quickly, drops it's output.

Whatever Distro it is I will investigate further another day. I will have it on windows 10 when I give it to him, after a good cleaning and maybe a jury-rigged cpu Cooler fan, like I have on another T3500 that runs smooooooth! LOL

I will have BOINC on it when I give it to him but, he won't be running it 24/7, probably only turn it on on days off. But, he deserves to have a computer, better than the PS4. Or his phone. We may have to invest in a stronger GPU for him. He has a massive large screen TV, not sure what resolution it is. But we'll figure that out another time, also.

I hope everyone is well and healthy, best wishes all around!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi everyone   

Merry New Year     I was wondering about doing a bit of a quick give away for the FAH, WCG and Rosetta team members   I was looking to grab a few games on Steam last night and then realised they have completely screwed up the way you can buy games and gift them, so I'm not sure how it was done before, but if someone wanted to put their name in to a hat or something to that effect, I was hoping I might be able to gift over a game for maybe 5 lucky/unlucky people?!  

The giveaways have sucked and I'm sorry about that...  Much going on as with everyone's lives so hopefully something small would be a good start...

I've picked out a few games, I've 5 that are on the Steam special offer (apologies, but I think that they are great games and have them myself!!) so if anyone can get themselves put down or whatever, we'll do a quick one hopefully    Failing that, we'll do a bigger one on the following sale 

Take care everyone!!  I hope everyone is safe and sound!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 16, 2021)

Slowly climbing into the Top 25. Looks like I may hit a wall, @XZero450 . At least until I build some more boxes. Not sure when that will happen. Tech gear for a build is a little stupidly priced, right now. If it ever relaxes, I will consider upgrading my farm. 

Looks like I may be shadowing @XZero450 for a while. I hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 16, 2021)

Arjai said:


> View attachment 184278
> 
> Slowly climbing into the Top 25. Looks like I may hit a wall, @XZero450 . At least until I build some more boxes. Not sure when that will happen. Tech gear for a build is a little stupidly priced, right now. If it ever relaxes, I will consider upgrading my farm.
> 
> Looks like I may be shadowing @XZero450 for a while. I hope he doesn't mind.


37million points total, I'm only at almost 6million.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 16, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> 37million points total, I'm only at almost 6million.


That's quite a bit over me sir.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> That's quite a bit over me sir.


What's your total


----------



## Toothless (Jan 17, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> What's your total


In my sig.


----------



## XZero450 (Jan 18, 2021)

Arjai said:


> View attachment 184278
> 
> Slowly climbing into the Top 25. Looks like I may hit a wall, @XZero450 . At least until I build some more boxes. Not sure when that will happen. Tech gear for a build is a little stupidly priced, right now. If it ever relaxes, I will consider upgrading my farm.
> 
> Looks like I may be shadowing @XZero450 for a while. I hope he doesn't mind.


You are welcome to shadow me and invited to make me your shadow.. I wont make that easy though.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2021)

It's been a while since the last Team Challenge, any chance we could make them more regular, say 3 monthly?


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> It's been a while since the last Team Challenge, any chance we could make them more regular, say 3 monthly?


I just got 3 of my systems running this now.
I joined the TPU team today so I do not know a thing other than letting it run LOL


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> I just got 3 of my systems running this now.
> I joined the TPU team today so I do not know a thing other than letting it run LOL


Thank you for joining the team!


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Thank you for joining the team!


I am going to the store tonight to get 2 more Wifi adaptors to get the rest of my systems doing this so there will be I hope 5 computers of mine joining the team!
I do hope I can make some difference. 

All of the systems in my sig and an Apple G5 pro! See if that can do some thing other than dust collecting. Thing has 2 CPU's!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2021)

trickson said:


> I do not know a thing other than letting it run LOL


There are a ton of choices, from what projects to run, how hard (that doesn't work too well IMHO) and when you want your systems to run.


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> It's been a while since the last Team Challenge, any chance we could make them more regular, say 3 monthly?


If there's a Challenge that shows up and people would like to join, just say!    I must admit I don't check on them and see what turns up but someone notices one, just let me know    We can join it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2021)

phill said:


> If there's a Challenge that shows up and people would like to join, just say!    I must admit I don't check on them and see what turns up but someone notices one, just let me know    We can join it


Looks like @Caring1 gots a job.


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2021)

trickson said:


> I just got 3 of my systems running this now.
> I joined the TPU team today so I do not know a thing other than letting it run LOL


Thank you for joining our team    Look forward to seeing you in the milestones and hopefully the top 20!!   

I'd recommend using the Ryzen rigs over the FX rig just because they might not produce as much as you'd think or like them to..  The efficiency/wattage side of things is a little low..


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2021)

phill said:


> Thank you for joining our team  Look forward to seeing you in the milestones and hopefully the top 20!!
> 
> I'd recommend using the Ryzen rigs over the FX rig just because they might not produce as much as you'd think or like them to..  The efficiency/wattage side of things is a little low..


They are here they work they are on any way so they will be working. They should produce something though I could give a crap about power right now I want to see how high it goes with them all at full power!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2021)

trickson said:


> They are here they work they are on any way so they will be working. They should produce something though I could give a crap about power right now I want to see how high it goes with them all at full power!


Just thinking about the power bill and efficiency is all    I don't ask that anyone runs any system/systems more than they feel they can.  I'm certainly not asking people to break the bank with this.  

I appreciate the enthusiasm to but no need to break the bank doing it is all I'm trying to say


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2021)

phill said:


> Just thinking about the power bill and efficiency is all    I don't ask that anyone runs any system/systems more than they feel they can.  I'm certainly not asking people to break the bank with this.
> 
> I appreciate the enthusiasm to but no need to break the bank doing it is all I'm trying to say


MY bank? LOL Break my bank you can't break my bank!
My accountant said so. 
The only thing breaking my bank are video card prices I did not get rich being a spendthrift!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm coming back, fellas. I should have 2 or 3 systems running WCG in the next few days. May not be 24/7, but I'll make some of those decisions based on next months power bill.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2021)

Will be great to have you back in the team contributing @PaulieG !!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you! It’s great to be back! I’ve got one going today, one tomorrow and one Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2021)

@PaulieG when was the last time you where active on the WCG/FAH etc. ??


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2021)

phill said:


> @PaulieG when was the last time you where active on the WCG/FAH etc. ??


Calling me out?  Well, funny you should mention it. I was wondering when my points will start showing. I've got a 5600x and i7 10700k going 24/7 for the last 48 hours. Within the next few days I'll be adding an i5 10600k and maybe my wife's office's first gen Ryzen.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2021)

Just interested in finding out about our members we have here to be honest     The first gen Ryzen's aren't all that bad to be honest for the watts they use.... The non X models I find are pretty decent as well.  65w but a pretty good return


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Just interested in finding out about our members we have here to be honest  The first gen Ryzen's aren't all that bad to be honest for the watts they use.... The non X models I find are pretty decent as well. 65w but a pretty good return


Well, it would be more fun if you were calling me out. 

J/K. I was moderator in this section "back in the day". It's a very important project. I'm going to run 24/7 for this billing cycle and see how these new chips impact the electric bill and decide on 24/7 or half days. Either way, I'll do as much as I can and look forward to challenges!


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 23, 2021)

You should start seeing me getting some points again soon, albeit low volume for now. I got around to updating and re-setting up one of my dormant systems last night. I might throw another one into service tonight, but my old dell servers are probably going to stay asleep because of noise/heat/electricity. Also set up a schedule for my daily driver to work a little while I'm at work. Missed doing this!


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Well, it would be more fun if you were calling me out.
> 
> J/K. I was moderator in this section "back in the day". It's a very important project. I'm going to run 24/7 for this billing cycle and see how these new chips impact the electric bill and decide on 24/7 or half days. Either way, I'll do as much as I can and look forward to challenges!


Calling you out for what?!?!?!  It's not an age thing......   

The new CPUs aren't too bad, I run my 3900X for 247 at the moment, about 100w extra from idle to load, nothing bad at all.  Think about 220w or something?  The 1700X's are about 170w I think, the 2700 I have is about 120w (all full system load wattages) so hopefully that helps  

Have all sorts of hardware I try and run this on but with running a few GPUs 24/7 as well, the electric soon amounts up...  Over here it's about 28 cent's a KW...  Thank god for solar but that's only good when the weather is nice and sunny but that said, some days that are dull ish, still produce well  
It's very easy to use up 3kw an hour crunching


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I'm coming back, fellas. I should have 2 or 3 systems running WCG in the next few days. May not be 24/7, but I'll make some of those decisions based on next months power bill.


Glad to hear it!!!  Welcome back


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Calling me out?  Well, funny you should mention it. I was wondering when my points will start showing. I've got a 5600x and i7 10700k going 24/7 for the last 48 hours. Within the next few days I'll be adding an i5 10600k and maybe my wife's office's first gen Ryzen.


Are you not using your old account?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2021)

It seems like I'm the only one that picked up that a GPU version for OPN is running atm. 1000 points for 2-5 minutes works. My 2070 averaged 87 W during the last run so not that taxing.




The x570 and 4790x are folding at the same time but with a points hit.
GPU beta issue thread






Your GPU needs to be 1.2 OpenCL able. GT730s are a gray-zone it seems and some have problems with Intel iGPUs. The load is fluctuating but way lower than folding, 50 % tops. A new batch is promised within some hours. Not just serve me the best piece of the pie, join.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks like I have 9 pages of Valid results for this Beta so far from today:




Thanks for pointing this out @mstenholm


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Looks like I have 9 pages of Valid results for this Beta:
> View attachment 194785


I was just going through the team results and noticed that your 3080 most have picked some up , but you and me seems to be the only ones that have.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2021)

Shhh - let's keep it our secret 

Sadly I do not have a GPU worthy of crunching in my second 3900X rig

But here is what Free-DC is showing as of now for my numbers.  Normally the two rigs show about the same numbers:


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Shhh - let's keep it our secret
> 
> Sadly I do not have a GPU worthy of crunching in my second 3900X rig
> 
> ...


I noticed your jump on one PC, the second AMD might not be OpenCl 1.2 good. I got 400,000 points today...normally it would have been less than 40,000 at the second Free-DC update, sweet and close to the good old days of HCC GPU.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 31, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I was just going through the team results and noticed that your 3080 most have picked some up , but you and me seems to be the only ones that have.





HammerON said:


> Shhh - let's keep it our secret



Secret's out 

I've enabled the beta option, and set the client to enable GPU use, but when I check the client logs, there's this error:





Also, noticed this in the log as well:





Any ideas?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Secret's out
> 
> I've enabled the beta option, and set the client to enable GPU use, but when I check the client logs, there's this error:
> 
> ...


GPU? Check with GPU-Z if it is OpenCl OK. I have an problem with a driver on a Linux system but since it is GTX 970 I decided not to act. The install is not good and I should start over.....GPUs not usable hints that they are not OpenCl 1.2 ready. Remote desktop? Your guess is as good as mine. Do you remote-in constantly?


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 31, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> GPU? Check with GPU-Z if it is OpenCl 1.2 OK. GPUs not usable hints that they are not. Remote desktop? Your guess is as good as mine.


Regarding Remote desktop, at least AnyDesk uses hardware acceleration. WCG might disable GPU work to not interfere with someone trying to remote in, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 31, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> GPU? Check with GPU-Z if it is OpenCl 1.2 OK. GPUs not usable hints that they are not. Remote desktop? Your guess is as good as mine.



Thanks, it's a 1070 and the log recognize it as 1.2 compatible.  I'll read through the beta forum at WCG and see if I can find anything.



windwhirl said:


> Regarding Remote desktop, at least AnyDesk uses hardware acceleration. WCG might disable GPU work to not interfere with someone trying to remote in, I guess.


Thanks, I'll look at some alternatives to RDP and see if that might be the issue.  RDP functions with folding@home running, so it might be specific to WCG.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2021)

That's odd, the Beta OPNG has been running since March 26th. 

I don't even see it anywhere? Am I missing something?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2021)

New beta batch is expected shortly


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 6, 2021)

OPN*G* is now open. Well I got four on one out of three PCs so maybe it was a small tester. I was folding at the same time on the GPU....

Edit: Got them on all four (forgot one before) and turned of folding on my dual 2060. Anyone know how to make a app_config.xml? I know how to make it but how to set 2 jobs for one GPU?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I know how to make it but how to set 2 jobs for one GPU?


Would that be like the last time we had GPU work?  I think there was a thread about that.


stinger608 said:


> I don't even see it anywhere? Am I missing something?


You know what I missed?  I had deselected OPN as a project that I would work on!!!!!!

@mstenholm , maybe this??? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-to-running-multiple-gpu-work-units.174138/


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 6, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Would that be like the last time we had GPU work?*  I think there was a thread about that.
> 
> You know what I missed?  I had deselected OPN as a project that I would work on!!!!!!


I'm sure that it works the same way as back then.
Running 1 WU on my 2070 without folding takes less than 90 W but it shaves a bit off the time. Points are in the 800-1200 range for 2-7 minutes work.

Edit:
I will give
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>*OPNG*</name>
      <max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.25</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>
a go when my last folding WU has uploaded. I need to re-start the PC I think.

Edit: No luck. It didn't like <gpu_usage>
Edit 2:No it was something it found in cc_config.xml from a previous attempt I made last week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2021)

????? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...g-multiple-gpu-work-units.174138/post-2829441


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 6, 2021)

It might work but right now I don't get anything.....

Edit: The little program that you linked to above @thebluebumblebee is specific for hcc. I will try again with my homemade xml-file. I will report back when I get it to work.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 7, 2021)

Planned Maintenance on Thursday, April 8 [Completed]
					

We are updating the operating system on our servers on Thursday, April 8, beginning at 15:00 UTC.



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 8, 2021)

Welp, got the second X5670 back into fighting shape. Was trying to clone the OS to a new drive manually (it never works out; don't know why I keep attempting it), but I don't think the drive is what's ailing it. In any case, it's now chugging along at 4.32 GHz (vs. 2.93 stock), trying to hit some more milestones before summer arrives. There might be more in it, but the 212 EVO I just
installed is about tapped, I think.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2021)

FYI:
GTX 660 Ti is OpenCL 1.2
GTX 460 is OpenCL 1.1


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FYI:
> GTX 660 Ti is OpenCL 1.2
> GTX 460 is OpenCL 1.1


You learned that the hard way I assume  
Learned that even with the same profile two different PCs don't get the same amount of OPNG work. My twin 2060s get a third of the work my 2070s does. I also leaned that the guy that get the most points does it on some AMDs, old ones. Nanoprobe if you care to check, I will not provide the link.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 12, 2021)

Just for fun, I tasked the CPUs on my two FAH machines to run WCG in a bid to generate as much as possible before it's time to enable the ol' A/C.  Fingers crossed for half a million!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Planned Maintenance on Thursday, April 8 [Completed]
> 
> 
> We are updating the operating system on our servers on Thursday, April 8, beginning at 15:00 UTC.
> ...


Make sure you have some extra work on board everyone just in case!!    Thanks @windwhirl !!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 12, 2021)

April 8th was last week...
Are they doing another one this week?


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

HammerON said:


> April 8th was last week...
> Are they doing another one this week?


DOH!!  

Sometimes I really should look at what I'm doing lol  Ignore it @HammerON !! My stupidness is out in force tonight!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 13, 2021)

OPNG seems to be flowing freely now. I got a lot (>100) the past half hour.

Edit - From WCG:
Good evening,

I made a mistake on my update of a config file and it caused a bunch of work to be loaded onto the grid.  I'm in clean up mode of that issue.  It did send a bunch of results out and I'm happy that people got lots, but this was a mistake on my end and I'll make sure the work is distributed evenly going forward.

Thanks for your understanding,
-Uplinger


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> OPNG seems to be flowing freely now. I got a lot (>100) the past half hour.
> 
> Edit - From WCG:
> Good evening,
> ...


None for me ATM.


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2021)

Not had very many on my 3900X, but I've had a few on my 2700..  Shame really considering this one is on all the time at the moment!  

Has anyone else had a good download with the new project?  I can't see it in the project list selection but all my profiles are setup to accept GPU work...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2021)

I realized earlier today that I had my additional work set at .1 day.  Therefore, when the OPNG's were available, I'd only get 2 WUs.  I've bumped it to .5, so I'll see what happens next time they're available.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 15, 2021)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but what's the story with WCG's two sets of point values, and/or what's the significance of each?  Folks seem to talk about the Big number in the WCG tech thread, but Phill's updates align with the Small number from the client.  They're an order of magnitude off from each other:


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 15, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but what's the story with WCG's two sets of point values, and/or what's the significance of each?  Folks seem to talk about the Big number in the WCG tech thread, but Phill's updates align with the Small number from the client.  They're an order of magnitude off from each other:
> 
> View attachment 196864
> 
> View attachment 196865



I had to research this when I started crunching.  Looking at the bigger number I thought I was going to be a monster.  Not so much. 

Here's the deets:

Why are points on the agent and the web different?

World Community Grid in the past ran two types of agents. A United Devices (UD Windows) agent and a BOINC (Windows/Linux/Mac) agent. Today, World Community Grid only runs the BOINC agent. Points contributed by both of the agents will be part of a member's total on the website. However, only points contributed by BOINC agents will be shown on the BOINC agents. The points previously earned by a UD agent only appear on the website. Additionally, due to differences in how the agents computed points, BOINC points are multiplied by 7 when they are imported into the website. Thus if you earned 5 BOINC points, you will see 35 website points.

From this page:









						Help
					

What if you could support causes you care about while reading this post? Your device’s unused computing power can help scientists tackle some of the world’s biggest problems: from finding better #HIV and #cancer treatments to more efficient sources of renewable energy? I just joined World...



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2021)

Any one else getting a bunch of GPU WUs only to have them disappear?  No errors reported.  I have seen WUs was listed under tasks on the BOINC client as "canceled by project."


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 16, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Any one else getting a bunch of GPU WUs only to have them disappear?  No errors reported.  I have seen WUs was listed under tasks on the BOINC client as "canceled by project."


There are a lot of re-sends that in most cases completes and the turn up as Invalid or in some cases as Too Late. I have not seen any just disappear but I will keep on it on one rig. In general it has been a pretty dry day...


----------



## Lorec (Apr 18, 2021)

Whats up guys! Hope everyones well   
I just got a batch (around 30) OPN1G's and understood why I lost my daily top 10! 

Points on those are ridiculous and my 1080ti seems to rip through them 
One problem is that my custom loop seems to be overwhelmed.
Gpu @55C but its same loop with my CPU and boy it gets hot.
I was looking at 80C on CPU while OPN1G and other tasks where running.
Sheeeeeesh


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2021)

Lorec said:


> Whats up guys! Hope everyones well
> I just got a batch (around 30) OPN1G's and understood why I lost my daily top 10!
> View attachment 197234
> Points on those are ridiculous and my 1080ti seems to rip through them
> ...


Yes a GPU is a powerful thing but if you check it isn't running more then 50 % in average. The second thing which you will find out is that not all WUs is 500-1300 points, many are only 70-120 and with slightly shorter duration.

Edit: you will also see a lot Invalid/Too Late. That does not means that your GPU is dying or late, it is how the validation work on this project (for now?).


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Lorec said:


> Whats up guys! Hope everyones well
> I just got a batch (around 30) OPN1G's and understood why I lost my daily top 10!
> View attachment 197234
> Points on those are ridiculous and my 1080ti seems to rip through them
> ...


So your the one taking all the big points away!! :Laugh:   I call unfair!!  

I thought you where running a triple rad is that setup mate??  Is the rad dirty or are the fans barely turning??


----------



## Lorec (Apr 26, 2021)

phill said:


> So your the one taking all the big points away!! :Laugh:   I call unfair!!


Im not pointing fingers at anyone, but its those guys:



   



phill said:


> I thought you where running a triple rad is that setup mate??  Is the rad dirty or are the fans barely turning??


I am, but I also use a InWin 303 case. 
Airflow in those is not the best on the market I must say 
I got it for free though.


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2021)

Well it had to be one of them....  Greedy people I tell ya!!     

Would it be better to have the rad external??  Might that help the temps a load??


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 26, 2021)

phill said:


> Well it had to be one of them....  Greedy people I tell ya!!
> 
> Would it be better to have the rad external??  Might that help the temps a load??


18 UTC or there about a huge load of GPU work is issued. @phill , @HammerON , @Simplex0 , @PolRoger, @Lorec
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,43386


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2021)

It seems the servers at the moment are getting pushed beyond what they are able to handle which isn't the best thing... lol 





Anyone else getting issues at all??  WCG Upload/Download Issues  They are clearing and then downloading a load more but some of them are being backed off....





If anyone else is getting any issues please update the thread just so we might be able to see where and who is affected    I think my 3090 might be able to munch through a few of these now.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> 18 UTC or there about a huge load of GPU work is issued. @phill , @HammerON , @Simplex0 , @PolRoger, @Lorec
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,43386


Thanks!  I grabbed a bunch...., for my 660 Ti
@phill , I had problems for about a minute and all is back to normal.

Edit: Maybe not...


----------



## Lorec (Apr 27, 2021)

phill said:


> Would it be better to have the rad external??  Might that help the temps a load??


That would be messy, and im trying to keep things compact nowadays.
Rather than that I`d buy bigger/better case that with better airflow.


phill said:


> It seems the servers at the moment are getting pushed beyond what they are able to handle which isn't the best thing... lol
> 
> View attachment 198229
> 
> ...


had whole bunch of those and all backed off... i think only two are left now but both stuck on download pending


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2021)

WOW!  The half day numbers are up and you need more than 200K to get into the top 10!  @mstenholm is already at 920K for the day!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 27, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> WOW!  The half day numbers are up and you need more than 200K to get into the top 10!  @mstenholm is already at 920K for the day!


And that it with cold GPUs a lot of the time. When the uploads are slow and many download is stopped. It seems to get better now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> And that it with cold GPUs a lot of the time. When the uploads are slow and many download is stopped. It seems to get better now.


Well, how's a 527K 1/4 day update?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 27, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, how's a 527K 1/4 day update?


I'm trying to optimize it a bit . These big units being pushed now is not playing well with folding for me so I will stop on two of the three PCs that still does that. I doubt that it will have any effect before tomorrow since I will let them complete the normal way. My 2x2xGPU non-folding PC (2060s) are smoking my folding 2070 Super.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2021)

Jiminy Crickets @mstenholm , 2.5 million for a half day?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 30, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Jiminy Crickets @mstenholm , 2.5 million for a half day?
> 
> View attachment 198646


8xGPU on the 2070 Super, 4xGPU on the 2070s and 3 times on the 2060s, it all adds up 

<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>opng</name>
      <max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>

File name app_config.xml placed in ProgramData/BOINC/Projects/www.worldcommunitygrid.org (read configuration files in Settings or restart PC) to make it work.

Going from two GPU units to four raised the power consumption from 40 to 78 W on my 2070 and more or less doubled the output.


----------



## Lorec (May 1, 2021)

as for each gpu working is this:



normal?
i have a stock of WUs but i noticed it takes quite a while to start using gpu and then it goes up n down...
or is it in order to protect gpu from overheating?

EDIT: WTF is going on with those daily numbers


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2021)

That looks about right.


----------



## Lorec (May 1, 2021)

HammerON said:


> That looks about right.
> View attachment 198732


ohh, i see. you have opng running at 0.1 GPU while I have one task running at 1GPU.
i shall try changing those settings as well.
Prolly should downclock my GPU from its gaming clocks  

EDIT:
Got it set up properly, thanks @HammerON


----------



## phill (May 2, 2021)

Brilliant work guys!!  I'll have to have a look and see how to configure the work units to do more than one at a time!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2021)

HammerON said:


> That looks about right.
> View attachment 198732





Lorec said:


> ohh, i see. you have opng running at 0.1 GPU while I have one task running at 1GPU.
> i shall try changing those settings as well.
> Prolly should downclock my GPU from its gaming clocks
> 
> ...



How?


----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2021)

Follow @mstenholm directions:


mstenholm said:


> 8xGPU on the 2070 Super, 4xGPU on the 2070s and 3 times on the 2060s, it all adds up
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> ...



Open up something like "Notepad", copy the above app_config and paste it into the document.  Then save it as a .xml file and close.

Now the way that mstenholm has this one configured is that you would be running two instances instead of just one.
As he mentions in the top of the post, he has adjusted the amount of instances running based on the type of GPU he has in that system.  I have 6 running on my 1070 Ti (so I changed the gpu usage from .5 to .16 and the max concurrent from 2 to 6).  For my 3080 I changed it to .1 and 10 as it is a stronger and newer GPU.





You must go into the Control Panel and enable "Show hidden files, folders, and drives" under the File Explorer Options.

Then copy the new file you just created and paste it here:
C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org





Once you have the app_config file in the right spot, you then need to go into your BOINC Manager window and go to the "Options" tab and click on "Read config files".




I also like to open the "Event Log" under the "Tools" tab so I can watch what it reports when I click on the "Read config files".

Once that is done, you should be all set


----------



## Lorec (May 2, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Follow @mstenholm directions:
> 
> 
> Open up something like "Notepad", copy the above app_config and paste it into the document.  Then save it as a .xml file and close.
> ...


Bookmarking this for future reference! Very nicely summarized. Thanks 
I actually had to go through Ion's WCG Essentials Thread and Guide to running multiple GPU work units to remember how its done 

...while browsing i found this Show off your WCG farm some really nice stuff You had there @HammerON


----------



## Arjai (May 2, 2021)

Thanks @HammerON 
I am going to try this after work, but I also have a problem that my GPU is not found. I will try to restart this evening after work but, it did not find it yesterday, after restarting BOINC.


----------



## phill (May 2, 2021)

Well this is what I've set mine too now, just need to copy it on my other rigs and I hope to be good to go....









I think I might need to tweak it a little bit...  My MSI 3090 I might try and get running a few more on there, but not overly worried about it  It seemed to do a good job with 1 task running at a time lol I'll update my 1080 Ti's and my 1070 as well tomorrow as they have been shut off for the day 

@HammerON - Amazing guide, so thank you for that support, it's really appreciated  
The only thing I'm a little unsure about is the CPU time?  0.5 to 0.16 allows it to run 6 GPU tasks at once??  Is it just simple math like 6 tasks into 0.5 or something??  I  know I've had a long day but....


----------



## mstenholm (May 2, 2021)

phill said:


> Well this is what I've set mine too now, just need to copy it on my other rigs and I hope to be good to go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your 3090 can easily do 16 at the time. I saw a guy doing 32 and 5,5 MPPD.
Jobs are not flowing freely to night. I'm dry on both my Linux machines.

Edit: I got TWO on my 2060s. That is not going to heat the room up for long


----------



## 4x4n (May 2, 2021)

Got a good deal on a 3900x and cheap Asrock board. Paired it up with a GTX 970 that I already had and it's crunching away on a shelf in my garage. 

Probably won't be able to run it full time once the weather heats up, but it's going 24/7 for now.


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2021)

Arjai said:


> Thanks @HammerON
> I am going to try this after work, but I also have a problem that my GPU is not found. I will try to restart this evening after work but, it did not find it yesterday, after restarting BOINC.


Not sure what is happening there.  
World Community Grid - Help
Which GPUs can participate in OpenPandemics - COVID-19?​
GPU work units for OpenPandemics - COVID-19 are designed to run on OpenCL version 1.2 and above. However, there are certain cards that still have issues due to having GPU drivers that aren't 100% compatible with OpenCL 1.2. Most of the issues are with cards that were released before 2016. Please check our GPU forum for a list of GPUs that are known to not work. 



phill said:


> Well this is what I've set mine too now, just need to copy it on my other rigs and I hope to be good to go....
> 
> View attachment 198919
> 
> ...


If you want to run 6 GPU tasks at once, you would take 1/6=0.1666666666666667 (or just .16).  In your app_cofig, you note that your max concurrent as 10, but then you limit that max by using .2 instead of .1 (1/10=.1).  If you want to run 16 instances at once, you would then change the Max Concurrent from 10 to 16 and the GPU Usage to .0625  (1/16=.0625).
Hope this helps


----------



## phill (May 3, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Your 3090 can easily do 16 at the time. I saw a guy doing 32 and 5,5 MPPD.
> Jobs are not flowing freely to night. I'm dry on both my Linux machines.
> 
> Edit: I got TWO on my 2060s. That is not going to heat the room up for long


Seems to be that way at the moment, download/uploads seem to be a bit slow/problematic at times...

Will I need to change the CPU setting at all? 



HammerON said:


> If you want to run 6 GPU tasks at once, you would take 1/6=0.1666666666666667 (or just .16).  In your app_cofig, you note that your max concurrent as 10, but then you limit that max by using .2 instead of .1 (1/10=.1).  If you want to run 16 instances at once, you would then change the Max Concurrent from 10 to 16 and the GPU Usage to .0625  (1/16=.0625).
> Hope this helps


I think it's just me being dumb and having a long day lol   Thank you @HammerON


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Which GPUs can participate in OpenPandemics - COVID-19?


Well, I have a GTX 660 Ti and a HD 7770 working!  The HD 7770 is on a system that I pieced together from CL with a 1600AF and it's kicking the 660 Ti's butt.


----------



## Lorec (May 3, 2021)

likewise! 
Yesterday, I dug up my HD 7970 and its doing 8WUs at the time ez pz   


phill said:


> My MSI 3090


Pics or didnt happen


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2021)

phill said:


> Seems to be that way at the moment, download/uploads seem to be a bit slow/problematic at times...
> 
> Will I need to change the CPU setting at all?
> 
> ...


Nope, you don't have to do anything with the CPU settings.


----------



## phill (May 3, 2021)

Lorec said:


> likewise!
> Yesterday, I dug up my HD 7970 and its doing 8WUs at the time ez pz
> 
> Pics or didnt happen


Well ok 



I've a Asus Strix 3090 over in the US that'll be coming over at some point...  Needless to say this one was way over priced for the quality of the cooler...  Definitely not so impressed...  The Strix, my mate tells me it weighs the same as a tank and runs pretty well, we'll have a water block on that one along with a ram cooling module for the rear of the card as well, hopefully my 560mm rad that I have for it will keep it chilled enough...  I'm trying to get my mate to give me his 3090 Strix as well just so I can fill out my case a little more, but sadly he's not having none of it!!  

Hoping to get a few of the cards I have over in the US shipped over to the UK soon, so might be able to add a few more into the WCG group and get them folding away for some extra points    That said, my mate has a i9 7980XE I've given him to use over there, so I might ask him to run that and a GPU or two with the WCG config as well...  I mean, gotta make use of this hardware


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2021)

Did we break FreeDC?


----------



## Lorec (May 4, 2021)

Yesterday numbers were all over the place indeed! It seems to have normalized now though.


phill said:


> Well ok
> 
> View attachment 198982View attachment 198985View attachment 198989View attachment 198990View attachment 198991View attachment 198992
> 
> ...


OOF! shes a chonker no less


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did we break FreeDC?


Yes, I think we did!! 


Lorec said:


> Yesterday numbers were all over the place indeed! It seems to have normalized now though.
> 
> OOF! shes a chonker no less


And to be honest, the cooler isn't that great either but it's working and doing what I need it to do so, meh     I'm glad and not that I picked one up but it was way over priced...  Hopefully it'll pay for itself soon enough.....


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

I was just wondering if anyone else had been receiving many or any of the GPU work tasks today?? My rigs seem to have gone rather dry....??


----------



## Lorec (May 5, 2021)

i got 4 tasks whole day... 
I bet its @mstenholm ... he always boasts how he has many pages of tasks in stock....


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2021)

Lorec said:


> i got 4 tasks whole day...
> I bet its @mstenholm ... he always boasts how he has many pages of tasks in stock....


I think I got 30-40 tasks today, not pages . The 30000 batch stress test ended last night and we are back to 1700 tasks every 30 minutes.


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I think I got 30-40 tasks today, not pages . The 30000 batch stress test ended last night and we are back to 1700 tasks every 30 minutes.


So what @mstenholm is saying @Lorec, yes it's his fault no one else is getting any of the work units


----------



## stevorob (May 22, 2021)

Summer time is about in full swing down here in the south, so time for me to go on hiatus again - getting a bit to warm to keep running the rigs.  I should be back when the weather starts to cool off in the fall.


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2021)

Phase 3 of my WCG plan will go into motion next week. I had been waiting for my better half to give final approval to fill her extra office with additional crunchers. I paid dearly, but finally got it.  Now just waiting on the heavy weight chips. Should have both of them by next Thursday. I'm coming for everyone who's always in the daily top 5. 

All in the name of critical science.


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2021)

Bring it on


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Bring it on


Well, we will see what another 38 or possibly 44 Ryzen cores will do. The healthy competition can do nothing but good here.


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Well, we will see what another 38 Ryzen cores will do. The healthy competition can do nothing but good here.


I welcome the competition and as soon as the GPU jobs for OPN dries out you will be competing with the CPU heavy @Norton and @PolRoger, not me.


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I welcome the competition and as soon as the GPU jobs for OPN dries out you will be competing with the CPU heavy @Norton and @PolRoger, not me.


Yeah, I've invested heavily in cpus, not gpu's, since I don't really do any PC gaming anymore. I just get my ass handed to me once the gpu jobs are plentiful.


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Yeah, I've invested in cpus, not gpu's, since I don't really do any PC gaming anymore. I just get my ass handed to me once the gpu jobs are plentiful.


None of my 5 RTXs has ever seen a game other than Solitaire. The GPU version of OPN is only the second time that WCG used GPUs so for the long haul CPUs is the way to go, for WCG. Folding@home is another matter.


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> None of my 5 RTXs has ever seen a game other than Solitaire. The GPU version of OPN is only the second time that WCG used GPUs so for the long haul CPUs is the way to go, for WCG. Folding@home is another matter.


LOL. One of my 5950x crunchers is running a 6 year old Quadro.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 30, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> LOL. One of my 5950x crunchers is running a 6 year old Quadro.



*pffft*  My _most_ capable GPU is an RX 470.


----------



## phill (May 30, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> None of my 5 RTXs has ever seen a game other than Solitaire. The GPU version of OPN is only the second time that WCG used GPUs so for the long haul CPUs is the way to go, for WCG. Folding@home is another matter.


I might have a few cards, but I rarely see a OPNG work unit, I think you nick them all!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> LOL. One of my 5950x crunchers is running a 6 year old Quadro.





phill said:


> I might have a few cards, but I rarely see a OPNG work unit, I think you nick them all!!


I'm not doing anything actively to snatch them other then leaving the PCs running.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2021)

Curious...does anyone have integrated graphics doing work units? I usually just turn this option off on my 10850k's and a Ryzen apu. I'm just wondering if it would be worth it at all to let them run.


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Curious...does anyone have integrated graphics doing work units? I usually just turn this option off on my 10850k's and a Ryzen apu. I'm just wondering if it would be worth it at all to let them run.


I know that some of the older Intels gave some problems but give it a go.
Edit: today has been the big WUs (+15 minuts on a 2070) so it could take a long day to complet one.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I'm not doing anything actively to snatch them other then leaving the PCs running.


I don't seem to snatch many of the GPU units, but then I've only a few PCs running which is a crying shame in many ways....  We'll hopefully see some more being realised soon!!


----------



## Lorec (Jun 10, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I'm not doing anything actively to snatch them other then leaving the PCs running.


You attract them with forbidden magicks!   
I know it! 
Recently i've been getting a touch of OPNGs, guessing rest of them ended up at @mstenholm 
Its just banter, mate dont get offended 

We just have to snag those before him, @phill


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2021)

Lorec said:


> You attract them with forbidden magicks!
> I know it!
> Recently i've been getting a touch of OPNGs, guessing rest of them ended up at @mstenholm
> Its just banter, mate dont get offended
> ...


I just had 4 days away from my PCs so what ever I got lately was what the GPU Gods wanted me to have. It surely goes up and down. I think that I have identical settings on my two Linux rigs but one ask more frequent for new work than the other. The 3900X ask more frequent for new work than the 2700X and have a higher points average.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2021)

These last few posts have me thinking. Is there a quick and dirty guide for how to maximize rigs for both cpu and gpu WCG workloads? If there isn't I'm wondering if any of the long time heavy hitters would like to put together one to sticky? I'm sure I'm not the only one to think my cpu's should be doing more or faster work than they are and could use some insight.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 11, 2021)

Just decided to stop folding on my i7 6700K, and crunch instead. Have it all set up for when the folding wu is finished in a few hours. Can't compete with anyone crunching on the latest Ryzen CPUs, but doing what I can (hope to upgrade to a Ryzen 9 early next year, just because)


----------



## Lorec (Jun 11, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Just decided to stop folding on my i7 6700K, and crunch instead. Have it all set up for when the folding wu is finished in a few hours. Can't compete with anyone crunching on the latest Ryzen CPUs, but doing what I can (hope to upgrade to a Ryzen 9 early next year, just because)


Sounds great mate!
 Ryzen 1700 and 2700s are also very good, efficient and they sip power.
Only my 12 core xeon still kinda holds up there, powerwise not bad either , otherwise ryzen all the way


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 11, 2021)

Can some tell me how to use only CPU threads that are not being used for GPU folding? I currently have Boinc set to use 100% of the CPU 100% of the time, and it has slowed my GPU folding by approx 10 - 15%

I'm wondering whether I should set restrictions in Process Lasso.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Can some tell me how to use only CPU threads that are not being used for GPU folding? I currently have Boinc set to use 100% of the CPU 100% of the time, and it has slowed my GPU folding by approx 10 - 15%
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should set restrictions in Process Lasso.


You simply have to give or reserve cores for F@H.  With a fast CPU, one thread per GPU will usually work, although I normally reserved a core and a thread for a HT CPU.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 11, 2021)

I set wcg to use cpu 0-6 and the fah client to use cpu7. That seems to have fixed it. I'm not sure whether core + ht is odd + even cpus, or if cores are 0-3 and ht are 4-7. Never looked into that. I seem to have answered my own question though. Glad I registered Process Lasso, very useful 



thebluebumblebee said:


> You simply have to give or reserve cores for F@H.  With a fast CPU, one thread per GPU will usually work, although I normally reserved a core and a thread for a HT CPU.


Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 11, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Can some tell me how to use only CPU threads that are not being used for GPU folding? I currently have Boinc set to use 100% of the CPU 100% of the time, and it has slowed my GPU folding by approx 10 - 15%
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should set restrictions in Process Lasso.





debs3759 said:


> I set wcg to use cpu 0-6 and the fah client to use cpu7. That seems to have fixed it. I'm not sure whether core + ht is odd + even cpus, or if cores are 0-3 and ht are 4-7. Never looked into that. I seem to have answered my own question though. Glad I registered Process Lasso, very useful



You can also just set the BOINC client to use (in your case with a 4c/8t CPU) 75% of processors and 100% of CPU time.  That will allow F@H to use the remaining 1c/2t.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 11, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> You can also just set the BOINC client to use (in your case with a 4c/8t CPU) 75% of processors and 100% of CPU time.  That will allow F@H to use the remaining 1c/2t.


Thanks. I just looked for and set that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2021)

I haven't been on in years and haven't crunched or folded In years. I need to get started again. Maybe come this winter I will take one of the ryzen builds out to the garage lol.
Glad to see tpu still has a team going. Thanks for the hard work guys!

Any of the OG's still around from around the start of this thread?


----------



## Lorec (Jun 14, 2021)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I haven't been on in years and haven't crunched or folded In years. I need to get started again. Maybe come this winter I will take one of the ryzen builds out to the garage lol.
> Glad to see tpu still has a team going. Thanks for the hard work guys!
> 
> Any of the OG's still around from around the start of this thread?


Glad You are back! 
We are doing what we can, thanks to everyones support and our great captain @phill    
Looking forward to Your build and contribution!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Just decided to stop folding on my i7 6700K, and crunch instead. Have it all set up for when the folding wu is finished in a few hours. Can't compete with anyone crunching on the latest Ryzen CPUs, but doing what I can (hope to upgrade to a Ryzen 9 early next year, just because)


I still have my 6700k going as well, they aren't bad for the quad core but they are a little slow compared to even first gen Ryzen..   the latest Ryzen's are beasts...  brilliant CPUs 


Lorec said:


> Sounds great mate!
> Ryzen 1700 and 2700s are also very good, efficient and they sip power.
> Only my 12 core xeon still kinda holds up there, powerwise not bad either , otherwise ryzen all the way


Completely agree but I'd suggest a 3700X which I think is 65w and it's third gen, which is even better again   Not sure they are going for crazy money to be honest...


p_o_s_pc said:


> I haven't been on in years and haven't crunched or folded In years. I need to get started again. Maybe come this winter I will take one of the ryzen builds out to the garage lol.
> Glad to see tpu still has a team going. Thanks for the hard work guys!
> 
> Any of the OG's still around from around the start of this thread?


Welcome back to the site and crunching @p_o_s_pc    I wish we could do more and I hope one day, @Norton makes a showing to the site  


Lorec said:


> Glad You are back!
> We are doing what we can, thanks to everyones support and our great captain @phill
> Looking forward to Your build and contribution!


I did wonder who was talking about me as my ears were burning    I do try and do whatever I can    Always open to more suggestions in ways of doing things or helping things along   So busy sometimes with the girls and such, everything goes out the window


----------



## PolRoger (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm idling my crunching rigs and taking a hiatus. I'll be visiting family for part of the summer... Should probably start back up and resume WCG in August.


----------



## pcwolf (Jun 17, 2021)

I did a simple drop-in replacement 5950x for 3950x ... same everything, AsRock X470 Taichi, Corsair AIO, 4x8 Team 3733mHz memory.
Astonished to see a 10c drop in both CPU and GPU temps all cores F@H and WCG.  Linux Manjaro


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 30, 2021)

Any recommendations for browsers that are not very cpu heavy? I currently use Firefox, which has around 30 open tabs, is not very processor intensive, and is responsive, plus Chrome, which has 8 open tabs but causes cpu activity for wcg to drop from around 12% per logical processor to below 10%. Looking to replace Chrome (although one occasional activity that earns me about half my internet bill does need Chrome), and can't really open more tabs in Firefox without performance being exponentially affected. Only requirement is low cpu usage (high memory usage is OK) and it must have the Lastpass add-on available 

Edit: Problem solved. It's only when I load the ScrabbleGo page on Facebook that the problem is there. I don't need to keep closing Chrome, just that one page

New question. Will wcg work on an Ivy Bridge CPU (i7 3770K) or a Bulldozer CPU (FX 8150)? Both have AVX but not AVX2, according to CPU-World


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 30, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Any recommendations for browsers that are not very cpu heavy? I currently use Firefox, which has around 30 open tabs, is not very processor intensive, and is responsive, plus Chrome, which has 8 open tabs but causes cpu activity for wcg to drop from around 12% per logical processor to below 10%. Looking to replace Chrome (although one occasional activity that earns me about half my internet bill does need Chrome), and can't really open more tabs in Firefox without performance being exponentially affected. Only requirement is low cpu usage (high memory usage is OK) and it must have the Lastpass add-on available
> 
> Edit: Problem solved. It's only when I load the ScrabbleGo page on Facebook that the problem is there. I don't need to keep closing Chrome, just that one page
> 
> New question. Will wcg work on an Ivy Bridge CPU (i7 3770K) or a Bulldozer CPU (FX 8150)? Both have AVX but not AVX2, according to CPU-World


Sure it will.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2021)

Happy belated birthday @Chicken Patty !


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm finishing of all the tasks in my queue then having to stop crunching until I can set up my water cooling. Since I started crunching, the average CPU temp is around 70C, and windows keeps freezing. With a heatwave just starting, it's not going to improve 

Edit:

Restricted it to 37.5% of the CPU while I finish it off, and set affinities so that each is on a separate physical core, while GPU folding with the 4th core. It's only dropped the temp to 64C on the folding core and 63 max on the others. I had replaced the thermal paste with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut before I started crunching, and put the side back on the case (going to remove that now, it had been off for years), so I'm wondering whether I need more fans/airflow, as 70C seems far too high.

Edit 2:

With the side off the case, and 7 threads crunching, the temp is again 5C lower than it was, so airflow is definitely the issue. I can deal with a 65C CPU more than 74 max Good thing I have a fan in the mail, I get fed up of the dust in my home filling open computers 

Might be a couple of weeks before I can buy a GPU block and tubing (I have everything else),, but then I can pump 20C water through the system during the hot months


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2021)

@debs3759 what CPU are you using currently to get the temps??   I had my 3900X recently back to air cooling, it hit 90C+ in under 2 minutes with running WCG and needless to say it was shut down, pronto....   After some vcore tweaking, I was able to get it down to 55 to 60C load temps which today being so damn hot, I think was hitting about 65C possibly 70C...  I think any hotter and I'd have been melting today!!  lol

My 6700k was also hitting highs of nearly 75C...  I'm hoping my little secret for the moment will make wonders tomorrow, so when I finally get the chance, I'll let you all know the results...  I sure hope it's worth it!!  Right now the room I'm in is sitting at 27C and my CPU is around 60C under a custom loop and 1.15vcore..  I don't think I'll push it more due to the temps.  I don't want to damage the hardware so I back the volts down more and try and keep it as cool as possible....


----------



## Nordic (Jul 18, 2021)

I have a 5950x coming to upgrade my 3900x. It won't be crunching full time, especially not in the summer heat but it will crunch. I intend to stick on X570 for a long while so I wanted the best CPU in that chipset.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I have a 5950x coming to upgrade my 3900x. It won't be crunching full time, especially not in the summer heat but it will crunch. I intend to stick on X570 for a long while so I wanted the best CPU in that chipset.


Let us know how you find it @Nordic, I'd love to get one for a build and a mates build I'm helping him with...  The 3900X's are not bad considering the price and 24 threads total....  Pretty decent with the efficiencies as well I think


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 18, 2021)

phill said:


> @debs3759 what CPU are you using currently to get the temps??   I had my 3900X recently back to air cooling, it hit 90C+ in under 2 minutes with running WCG and needless to say it was shut down, pronto....   After some vcore tweaking, I was able to get it down to 55 to 60C load temps which today being so damn hot, I think was hitting about 65C possibly 70C...  I think any hotter and I'd have been melting today!!  lol
> 
> My 6700k was also hitting highs of nearly 75C...  I'm hoping my little secret for the moment will make wonders tomorrow, so when I finally get the chance, I'll let you all know the results...  I sure hope it's worth it!!  Right now the room I'm in is sitting at 27C and my CPU is around 60C under a custom loop and 1.15vcore..  I don't think I'll push it more due to the temps.  I don't want to damage the hardware so I back the volts down more and try and keep it as cool as possible....


It's a 6700K. I'll be digging out the water cooling stuff tomorrow, and hope I still have everything in one place to set up the custom loop. GPU will have to be added another time. I also hope that if I didn't empty the chiller, that there's no slime or algae, or it'll be getting bleached first


----------



## Nordic (Jul 18, 2021)

phill said:


> Let us know how you find it @Nordic, I'd love to get one for a build and a mates build I'm helping him with...  The 3900X's are not bad considering the price and 24 threads total....  Pretty decent with the efficiencies as well I think


The 3900x is an amazing cruncher. 16 cores is 16 cores though.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 27, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I have a 5950x coming to upgrade my 3900x. It won't be crunching full time, especially not in the summer heat but it will crunch. I intend to stick on X570 for a long while so I wanted the best CPU in that chipset.


That chip stayed nice and cool for me. I just ran it slightly undervolted.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2021)

I am reluctant to do crunching in the summer. I am considering a watercooling setup with a 480mm radiator pushing air outside. Or maybe setting up a large resivoir, pump, and car radiator in my crawlspace. I have options.


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I am reluctant to do crunching in the summer. I am considering a watercooling setup with a 480mm radiator pushing air outside. Or maybe setting up a large resivoir, pump, and car radiator in my crawlspace. I have options.


I run all of my Ryzen 3 series CPUs under volted and two of them on air.  In fact, all but one of the Ryzen CPUs are under air cooling not water...  

I think anything with a triple at most should give you very good temps.  The main problem I think for the higher core count Ryzen AM4 CPUs are simply the surface area the block has contact with and the fact it's so heat concentrated, getting decent temps is pretty hard work.  I'm on a 560mm GTX rad at the moment with 4 EK Vadar fans and my temps are touching up to 65C with the hot weather and GPU folding as well and that's with the CPU locked to 1.15vcore, same as my 3900X used to be.  I'm still using the Ryzen 3 series CPUs but I am very impressed with them and can't wait to grab a 5950X for a mate of mine and my systems


----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2021)

I want to start water cooling, not just because I got a 5950x. I think a 480mm radiator would be overkill but it would fit perfectly in my window. It wouldn't take much to build a frame to hold it. I couldn't run it like that in the winter but it would be nice for the summer.

I have been contemplating a more elaborate cooling setup in my crawl space. It doesn't often get below freezing outside. My crawl space usually sits at 40f through the whole winter. I could get some wonderful temps with a 5 gallon resivoir and radiator down there. I would just have to run some pipe up to my pc.

These are just thoughts, thoughts that would help me crunch year round.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 27, 2021)

phill said:


> I run all of my Ryzen 3 series CPUs under volted and two of them on air.  In fact, all but one of the Ryzen CPUs are under air cooling not water...
> 
> I think anything with a triple at most should give you very good temps.  The main problem I think for the higher core count Ryzen AM4 CPUs are simply the surface area the block has contact with and the fact it's so heat concentrated, getting decent temps is pretty hard work.  I'm on a 560mm GTX rad at the moment with 4 EK Vadar fans and my temps are touching up to 65C with the hot weather and GPU folding as well and that's with the CPU locked to 1.15vcore, same as my 3900X used to be.  I'm still using the Ryzen 3 series CPUs but I am very impressed with them and can't wait to grab a 5950X for a mate of mine and my systems


Do u run all core overclocking or PBO? I’ve had a dozen 5950x’s and consistently they all gave better temps with undervolted all core overclocks. I could get at least 4.4ghz 1.16v and never break 62c on EK 360 AIO’s on the best 4 that I kept, including the one Nordic has now.


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I want to start water cooling, not just because I got a 5950x. I think a 480mm radiator would be overkill but it would fit perfectly in my window. It wouldn't take much to build a frame to hold it. I couldn't run it like that in the winter but it would be nice for the summer.
> 
> I have been contemplating a more elaborate cooling setup in my crawl space. It doesn't often get below freezing outside. My crawl space usually sits at 40f through the whole winter. I could get some wonderful temps with a 5 gallon resivoir and radiator down there. I would just have to run some pipe up to my pc.
> 
> These are just thoughts, thoughts that would help me crunch year round.


That would definitely keep it cool as possible, the only real problem is the ambient temp which could give you condensation which isn't what you're after on a build that crunches   Or any build for that matter...  I think it would be definintely worth a try and a test before deploying it too the main crunching PC just in case anything went bad so you don't loose that hardware.  Temp monitors would be great to keep an eye on since sometimes things can surprise you.
I find the biggest problems with the xx50 range of CPUs is the amount of space for cooling on such a small chip, it's bloody hard to get rid of the heat fast enough even with some water setups.



PaulieG said:


> Do u run all core overclocking or PBO? I’ve had a dozen 5950x’s and consistently they all gave better temps with undervolted all core overclocks. I could get at least 4.4ghz 1.16v and never break 62c on EK 360 AIO’s on the best 4 that I kept, including the one Nordic has now.


I just set my Vcore to 1.15v and let the CPU do whatever it wishes    I don't try and set any manual overclocks or PBO either, I just let it boost to whatever it does with the temps around it.  My 3900X's rarely broke 60C unless it was a bloody hot day...  I've nothing really special in the rig, just a EK Velocity Nickle block, EK pump res combo and then the 560mm GTX rad from Black Ice...  I just let it do it's thing and it's as stable as a rock...  I've got the fans set quiet for when my girls go to bed, they are not the best I don't think either, which is why I'd like to try and change them but trying to find a Noctua PPC fan in white??  Yeah not going to happen    But that's my aim for the next set I have I think...   These EK Vadar fans I'm not a fan of (excuse the very bad pun)


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 3, 2021)

Tried running 3 instances of Africa Rainfall Project at the same time on my i7 6700K. Had to revert to just 1, as the PC kept freezing! Not sure whether that was because I use Process Lasso to set affinities and priorities, but it seems much happier with just 1 instance, plus 6 of other projects (logical core 7 being reserved for GPU folding). Only tried 3 of ARP as was getting impatient waiting for the silver badge


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 3, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Tried running 3 instances of Africa Rainfall Project at the same time on my i7 6700K. Had to revert to just 1, as the PC kept freezing! Not sure whether that was because I use Process Lasso to set affinities and priorities, but it seems much happier with just 1 instance, plus 6 of other projects (logical core 7 being reserved for GPU folding). Only tried 3 of ARP as was getting impatient waiting for the silver badge


It’s a memory thing. Your 8 MB cache doesn't stand a chance against the 64 MB AMDs. My 2700X takes 30% longer then my 3900X when I run three at the time and that is because of the much higher L3 cache (32 against 64). My old i7 will only run one at the time if I want to use the PC at the same time. Good badge hunting luck 

Edit: I might confuse myself about different types of memory but these units are very memory dependant.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 8, 2021)

Took longer with just one ARP running, but got the silver. Next goal is ruby for OPD and MCM (and silver for MIP if it gives out enough new work).

Hoping to be able to afford a high end Ryzen system next year and/or a mid range 40 series NVidia card. Got to keep on top of reducing my credit bills first though


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Took longer with just one ARP running, but got the silver. Next goal is ruby for OPD and MCM (and silver for MIP if it gives out enough new work).
> 
> Hoping to be able to afford a high end Ryzen system next year and/or a mid range 40 series NVidia card. Got to keep on top of reducing my credit bills first though


Glad you got the badge!!    I am very frustrated with MIP, I've had nothing at all for nearly a week or more..  It's one of the only work units I've had ticked on some of the profiles I use...  Grrrrr

Ryzen is amazing, the 3900X's I have crunch so well for such little wattage (135w ish for the full system with a 1080 TI installed as well) utterly brilliant  

Those credit card bills are very frustrating


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 9, 2021)

phill said:


> Glad you got the badge!!    I am very frustrated with MIP, I've had nothing at all for nearly a week or more..  It's one of the only work units I've had ticked on some of the profiles I use...  Grrrrr
> 
> Ryzen is amazing, the 3900X's I have crunch so well for such little wattage (135w ish for the full system with a 1080 TI installed as well) utterly brilliant
> 
> Those credit card bills are very frustrating


MIP is EOL


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> MIP is EOL


I just read it in another thread mate, I'm truly gutted


----------



## HammerON (Aug 9, 2021)

Got an itch to upgrade one of my 3900X crunchers.  Have a 3960X coming, going Threadripper!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Got an itch to upgrade one of my 3900X crunchers.  Have a 3960X coming, going Threadripper!


I really need to get mine up and running......  I have a issue with a lack of space in the room to put it tho....  

I bet it will use more power but it will run a lot cooler!!  Please report back though @HammerON !!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 10, 2021)

phill said:


> mstenholm said:
> 
> 
> > MIP is EOL
> ...



What was MIP?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> What was MIP?


Microbiome Immunity Project


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 12, 2021)

Is anyone getting Help Stop TB work? I only ever had one job for that project, although it does appear active, and is set up to give me work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Is anyone getting Help Stop TB work? I only ever had one job for that project, although it does appear active, and is set up to give me work.


Only a few come out every once and a while.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 12, 2021)

OK, thanks. Not my settings then


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2021)

Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 14, 2021)

I've had to reduce wcg to using 4 logical cores on my i7 6700K, and set affinities in Process Lasso so that they are on separate physical cores and so that every other app I use is on different logical cores to wcg. The system was locking up as soon as I started browsing, even with wcg priorities set to below normal. So wcg now gets less work from me, until I can afford to upgrade to Zen with more cores, but the PC is usable. Not sure whether the problem is because of my CPU or because of wcg.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 14, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I've had to reduce wcg to using 4 logical cores on my i7 6700K, and set affinities in Process Lasso so that they are on separate physical cores and so that every other app I use is on different logical cores to wcg. The system was locking up as soon as I started browsing, even with wcg priorities set to below normal. So wcg now gets less work from me, until I can afford to upgrade to Zen with more cores, but the PC is usable. Not sure whether the problem is because of my CPU or because of wcg.


I am running WCG on multiple 4C/8T CPU's myself.
The way I do this, is setting up a device profile on the wcg website, and set the "On multiprocessors, at most use: x processors" to four.
I let OS figure out how to divide the CPU workload, no messing with affinities or priorities. Works great for me.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 14, 2021)

I set the number of CPUs there, and set which cores locally. I tried 5 cores, and that seems OK. Now trying 6, to see how that goes. Leaves 1 for apps, which seems OK for now (last core is for fah GPU folding)

That didn't take long to work out. A couple of processes crash if only given access to 1 cores, so 5 for wcg seems optimal for my usage. Hopefully I'll get my FX 8150 set up soon. HD 7790 for folding and 7 cores for wcg. That system won't be doing anything else. Also got to see what socket 1156, 1155 and 1150 CPUs I have, see if anything is worth the power consumption. Probably be a few weeks away though, as reorganising my collection is a massive task with my energy levels.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 14, 2021)

Almost ready to build...


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 14, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Almost ready to build...


Which model Threadripper? Nice choice of parts, whichever


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 14, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I set the number of CPUs there, and set which cores locally. I tried 5 cores, and that seems OK. Now trying 6, to see how that goes. Leaves 1 for apps, which seems OK for now (last core is for fah GPU folding)
> 
> That didn't take long to work out. A couple of processes crash if only given access to 1 cores, so 5 for wcg seems optimal for my usage. Hopefully I'll get my FX 8150 set up soon. HD 7790 for folding and 7 cores for wcg. That system won't be doing anything else. Also got to see what socket 1156, 1155 and 1150 CPUs I have, see if anything is worth the power consumption. Probably be a few weeks away though, as reorganising my collection is a massive task with my energy levels.


@debs3759 why don’t you let your 7790 do GPU work for WCG? OPNG. I did that for 4-5 weeks, I let it fold and if it pick up a OPNG unit your folding points will drop a bit but gain a lot on WCG. It will fold the same time as it run the OPNG WU, trust me. If you have any questions about setting it up for OPNG just ask.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 14, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Which model Threadripper? Nice choice of parts, whichever


3960X


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 14, 2021)

I didn't know GPUs could do both together. If I do that, will the GPU work be regular, and how should I set it up for the number of CPUs? I was thinking 7 CPU cores for wcg, and one for folding. Will it be the same if I include wcg GPU work?



HammerON said:


> 3960X


Nice! I hope to save for a 3970X (or better, if I get lucky and if I manage to save what I've been spending on cigarettes). 48 threads will be a nice toy


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 14, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I didn't know GPUs could do both together. If I do that, will the GPU work be regular, and how should I set it up for the number of CPUs? I was thinking 7 CPU cores for wcg, and one for folding. Will it be the same if I include wcg GPU work?


@HammerON , will you? I’m on my phone.

@debs3759 go back to 30 april, my post there explain how to do it.
You can set it up to only do one GPU job for WCG at the time but there are only a limited amount of jobs sent out so 98% of the time you will just fold but when you get a OPNG it takes 5 to 20 minutes for 400-600 points.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 14, 2021)

Great, I have that set up with my GTX 1060, thanks


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2021)

TPU's WCG/BOINC Team
					

That looks about right.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 16, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> 8xGPU on the 2070 Super, 4xGPU on the 2070s and 3 times on the 2060s, it all adds up
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> ...



@mstenholm 

I got this message from WCG when applying the .xml above :

World Community Grid: Notice from World Community Grid
Your app_config.xml file refers to an unknown application 'opng'. Known applications: 'opn1', 'arp1', 'mcm1', 'mip1'

Is this the normal behaviour , or do I need to take some additional steps?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> @mstenholm
> 
> I got this message from WCG when applying the .xml above :
> 
> ...



You of course changed your profile (I got nvidia)




And if you followed HammerOns directions and placed the file the correct place and spelt everything correct then I'm blank. You will still be able to process OPNG work but only one job at the time. That is not a big problem since there are so few jobs around.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 18, 2021)

In spite of the error message applying the .xml, it seems it worked out well.
I just had 2 OPNG running, each using  1 CPU + 0,5 GPU. I noticed because The fans started spooling up.

Is there a way to see how many GPU work units have been running per day?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> In spite of the error message applying the .xml, it seems it worked out well.
> I just had 2 OPNG running, each using  1 CPU + 0,5 GPU.
> 
> Is there a way to see how many GPU work units have been running per day?


Yes there is but it take time - count them. 
So you get an error message but it works. Strange.



mstenholm said:


> Yes there is but it take time - count them.
> So you get an error message but it works. Strange.


Today we got a jump from 77000 to harder (more points and longer run-time) 86000 plus errors. Just to let you know that it's not your hardware acting up.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 18, 2021)

I need to set this .xml on all PC's now. And set some limits in MSi Afterburner again.
How many concurrent GPU workunits would a 1080 Ti be able to handle?



mstenholm said:


> Today we got a jump from 77000 to harder (more points and longer run-time) 86000 plus errors. Just to let you know that it's not your hardware acting up.


I saw this error message too, after the workunit had run 100%.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I need to set this .xml on all PC's now. And set some limits in MSi Afterburner again.
> How many concurrent GPU workunits would a 1080 Ti be able to handle?


I think that the optimum is 3-5 but with the new WU we got today the number could be closer to 3 than 5. It is rather academic since there is so few units around. I did my optimization when there were a unlimited supply.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 18, 2021)

3 seems to be a nice number then


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I need to set this .xml on all PC's now. And set some limits in MSi Afterburner again.
> How many concurrent GPU workunits would a 1080 Ti be able to handle?
> 
> 
> I saw this error message too, after the workunit had run 100%.


I had 4 errors today and around 60 valid or pending


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 18, 2021)

I see there were errors earlier this day too, on my other PC's , 6 in total.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I see there were errors earlier this day too, on my other PC's , 6 in total.


autogrid4: ERROR:  The number of atom types found in the receptor PDBQT (8) does not match the number specified by the "receptor_types" command (7) in the GPF!

autogrid4: ERROR:  Sorry, AutoGrid cannot continue.

If this is what you get then it is a project error.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 18, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> autogrid4: ERROR:  The number of atom types found in the receptor PDBQT (8) does not match the number specified by the "receptor_types" command (7) in the GPF!
> 
> autogrid4: ERROR:  Sorry, AutoGrid cannot continue.
> 
> If this is what you get then it is a project error.


I saw the errors on the status page on the WCG website

I wouldn't know where to look for the errors , I can't find a local log-file on the PC.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I saw the errors on the status page on the WCG website
> 
> I wouldn't know where to look for the errors , I can't find a local log-file on the PC.


@Jacky_BEL , press on Error at status.....


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2021)

Sometimes I get the invalid ones...  Or the computing errors, no idea how since everything is stock but....  Hopefully don't see those errors very much at all....

Everyone else all running and alright themselves?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 19, 2021)

phill said:


> Sometimes I get the invalid ones...  Or the computing errors, no idea how since everything is stock but....  Hopefully don't see those errors very much at all....
> 
> Everyone else all running and alright themselves?


The errors came with the 86000 series OPNG, you are not alone. I got 21 but I also have 45 pending validation OPNG adding up to 60k points for one day.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 19, 2021)

I am halting GPU work for a while
I have 42 OPNG that returned an error.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 19, 2021)

I seem to have had continuous opng work for at least the last 6 hours. Only running one at a time on my GTX 1060 3GB. What is the benefit of running more than one at a time?

Might have a 1080 Ti in a few days. Someone in the f@h forums who has been folding for coin has offered 3 to the folding community, and says they will be posting one to me tomorrow. If it is for real, I'll be putting that with my i7 6700K, and building a system with the FX 8150 I have lying around, to go with the 1060. So if I get as many opng units as tonight, my ppd will rise significantly  Got to benchmark and stress test the 1080 Ti first though, and it certainly justifies looking for a waterblock, to extend its life


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 19, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am halting GPU work for a while
> I have 42 OPNG that returned an error.


And I didn’t have a single one since they stopped issuing the 86000 series. You are aware that since you hit the second place in daily production you just can’t stop . The team needs you.



debs3759 said:


> I seem to have had continuous opng work for at least the last 6 hours. Only running one at a time on my GTX 1060 3GB. What is the benefit of running more than one at a time?
> 
> Might have a 1080 Ti in a few days. Someone in the f@h forums who has been folding for coin has offered 3 to the folding community, and says they will be posting one to me tomorrow. If it is for real, I'll be putting that with my i7 6700K, and building a system with the FX 8150 I have lying around, to go with the 1060. So if I get as many opng units as tonight, my ppd will rise significantly  Got to benchmark and stress test the 1080 Ti first though, and it certainly justifies looking for a waterblock, to extend its life


@debs3759 Yesterday was special with longer units that yield higher points. Under normal situations there are no real benefit from running more than one at the time since that only speed up the processing of the units but leaves you with long periods where the GPU is doing nothing. If/when you get the 1080 Ti you could make the app_config.xml file and be prepared to handle all the WU they send your way but since it is so much faster than the 1060 it most likely won’t be a problem.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks. I have the config file, will probably set it to 3 units at a time for the 1080 Ti.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 19, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> And I didn’t have a single one since they stopped issuing the 86000 series. You are aware that since you hit the second place in daily production you just can’t stop . The team needs you.


I'll leave the top spots for the dedicated senior crunchers.  
Well, I still have a backlog of workunits pending validation. 

When stressing the PC this much, an old problem pops up with my webbrowser jumping back and forth a page randomly (due to Cloudflare Rocket Loader ?).


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 19, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I'll leave the top spots for the dedicated senior crunchers.
> Well, I still have a backlog of workunits pending validation.
> 
> When stressing the PC this much, an old problem pops up with my webbrowser jumping back and forth a page randomly (due to Cloudflare Rocket Loader ?).


My X57 (daily driver) ain't to happy folding, streaming and doing OPNG on top of WCG but for some reason I don't get that many OPNG units on that one so I survive. The other two are dedicated Linux chruncers so I don't notice if they act up 
OK I will take your place now that @HammerON for some reason are taking a break.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 19, 2021)

Since I am using Win 10 Pro edition , I can use Sandbox mode with MSEdge to have a more stable browsing , but it is a habit opening firefox from the taskbar.
Maybe I just have to leave the sandbox window open all the time.


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Thanks. I have the config file, will probably set it to 3 units at a time for the 1080 Ti.


I had mine set to 8 I think @debs3759, no issues here that I'm aware of    Set to 60% power and left it too it


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 21, 2021)

How efficient are Bulldozer CPUs (in particular the FX 8150 with 8 integer cores but only 4 FP cores) for wcg? Will I be better using an i3 4170 (2C4T @3.7 GHz, Haswell) or an i5 3570K (4C4T @3.4 GHz, max turbo 3.8, unlocked, Ivy Bridge), both with much lower TDP? One core will be used with the GTX 1060 for folding, the rest for crunching. The system the 1060 is currently in will have the 1080 Ti that's due on Monday, if it tests stable.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 21, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> How efficient are Bulldozer CPUs (in particular the FX 8150 with 8 integer cores but only 4 FP cores) for wcg? Will I be better using an i3 4170 (2C4T @3.7 GHz, Haswell) or an i5 3570K (4C4T @3.4 GHz, max turbo 3.8, unlocked, Ivy Bridge), both with much lower TDP? One core will be used with the GTX 1060 for folding, the rest for crunching. The system the 1060 is currently in will have the 1080 Ti that's due on Monday, if it tests stable.


The team has one active 8150 but I’m to lazy to find out who run it. Personally I would go with the sockets 1150 (the i3 4170) since there you still have the possibility to upgrade to a 4970K which is decent CPU even by todays standard.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 21, 2021)

That makes sense. I'll be building the best systems I can for each socket anyway, for testing purposes, but the 4790K is on my wish list (as is the 3770K). I'm not sure how to check what hardware the team has 

Or what hardware the project has


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 21, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> That makes sense. I'll be building the best systems I can for each socket anyway, for testing purposes, but the 4790K is on my wish list (as is the 3770K). I'm not sure how to check what hardware the team has
> 
> Or what hardware the project has


Team CPUs
Project CPUs


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2021)

My pawn shop computer is finally running as of today. The card is mining right now, but the Ryzen 5 3500 is crunching for the team along with my Athlon II x4 630. Kinda. The Athlon II machine is developing a lot of problems lately.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 21, 2021)

I just set up an account on boincstats, but can't seem to figure out how to connect it to my wcg account. I'm feeling a bit thick tonight  When I try to add wcg, it says the password is wrong, but it never asks for my wcg details. Do I have to use the same password as in wcg? I know my results are there, or at least they were


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 21, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I just set up an account on boincstats, but can't seem to figure out how to connect it to my wcg account. I'm feeling a bit thick tonight  When I try to add wcg, it says the password is wrong, but it never asks for my wcg details. Do I have to use the same password as in wcg? I know my results are there, or at least they were


You don’t need an account on Boincstats unless you want to take part in the discussion. Your CPU is in the Team list just scroll down


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> How efficient are Bulldozer CPUs (in particular the FX 8150 with 8 integer cores but only 4 FP cores) for wcg? Will I be better using an i3 4170 (2C4T @3.7 GHz, Haswell) or an i5 3570K (4C4T @3.4 GHz, max turbo 3.8, unlocked, Ivy Bridge), both with much lower TDP? One core will be used with the GTX 1060 for folding, the rest for crunching. The system the 1060 is currently in will have the 1080 Ti that's due on Monday, if it tests stable.


I'd probably just say that they aren't sadly.  I believe they use a lot of power to get much done and whilst I say to people to run anything they wish to with WCG, I'd say Bulldozer is probably one you shouldn't.  I think they are kinda like the X5690's type CPU, amazing in their own right but for WCG crunching, they just consume too much power and don't really return the points.

I'm with @mstenholm with this one and just say to try and run the newest CPU you can, it'll probably be more efficient and give you more points if you run it 24/7 but again, don't if you don't wish to.  I don't and I don't expect anyone to in the team if they can't.


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2021)

Well, my server is getting an upgrade. The Athlon II x4 is getting replaced by an i5 10400. The power supply is fucked and the rest of it is pretty ancient anyway. I'm just rebuilding the thing...


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2021)

Finally got all the parts for the Threadripper build.  Sadly I have been having stability issues with the motherboard at default settings so I have it set to 3.8 GHz and the ram speeds are set to default.  I have a new ASUS ROG Strix TRX40 board coming this week.  I do have a XSPC Raystorm Neo water block that I had on my EPIC build that will fit on the 3960X.  Sadly it is not a mono block though.  Hopefully the new board will fair better.
I did find something cool though.  When I moved my old G.Skill Trident Z 32 GB set to the Hero board (I took out the Neo ram for the 3960X build), I found that they run at 3600 Mhz speeds just fine!  They are a 3200 Mhz set.


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Finally got all the parts for the Threadripper build.  Sadly I have been having stability issues with the motherboard at default settings so I have it set to 3.8 GHz and the ram speeds are set to default.  I have a new ASUS ROG Strix TRX40 board coming this week.  I do have a XSPC Raystorm Neo water block that I had on my EPIC build that will fit on the 3960X.  Sadly it is not a mono block though.  Hopefully the new board will fair better.
> I did find something cool though.  When I moved my old G.Skill Trident Z 32 GB set to the Hero board (I took out the Neo ram for the 3960X build), I found that they run at 3600 Mhz speeds just fine!  They are a 3200 Mhz set.
> View attachment 213730View attachment 213731
> View attachment 213732View attachment 213733
> ...


So, what do you think of it @HammerON ??   Is it what you hoped for or is it so much more??


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2021)

Don't know yet.  Pretty frustrated with the Zenith board that I had high hopes for.  Last time I buy a used high end motherboard
I am happy that it is crunching at 3.8 GHz though with decent temps.


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

What do you think it might be @HammerON causing the issues?  RAM speeds/timings or just the RAM used?   I would have hoped that the high end Zenith boards would have been among the best?   Bios update or anything like that?   Nothing going on 'funky' with the socket/CPU mount or anything such?

I hope you get it sorted out


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 23, 2021)

The 1080 Ti arrived today and is now folding. I might be having a second sent later this week as well, as nobody else in the UK asked for one. It's an ROG Strix 1080 Ti OC. I'm setting it to do 3 wcg tasks at a time (I only crunch on 6 CPU cores, and want it as simple as possible if I get the second card). If I get the second card, will both cards do 3 tasks at a time with the same settings, or do I need to alter the xml file? I can't find anything in the faqs to tell me how to set up multiple tasks on more than one card. Found the general settings in boinc though.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 23, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> The 1080 Ti arrived today and is now folding. I might be having a second sent later this week as well, as nobody else in the UK asked for one. It's an ROG Strick 1080 Ti OC. I'm setting it to do 3 wcg tasks at a time (I only crunch on 6 CPU cores, and want it as simple as possible if I get the second card). If I get the second card, will both cards do 3 tasks at a time with the same settings, or do I need to alter the xml file? I can't find anything in the faqs to tell me how to set up multiple tasks on more than one card. Found the general settings in boinc though.


If you put both of them in the same PC then you only need one config file. You can set the limit to 6 (0.16), just because you ask for many there is absolutely no guarantee you will get that. I would not advice to put both in the same PC for two reasons - you get more if you spilt them in two PCs and the temperature in the case will be very high.


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> If you put both of them in the same PC then you only need one config file. You can set the limit to 6 (0.16), just because you ask for many there is absolutely no guarantee you will get that. I would not advice to put both in the same PC for two reasons - you get more if you spilt them in two PCs and the temperature in the case will be very high.


I've been lucky to be getting one or two, it's a bit of a shame..  Seem to get more when hardly any of the other PCs are on but all of my PCs are set to fold on the GPU, rarely they all do at once...


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 23, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> If you put both of them in the same PC then you only need one config file. You can set the limit to 6 (0.16), just because you ask for many there is absolutely no guarantee you will get that. I would not advice to put both in the same PC for two reasons - you get more if you spilt them in two PCs and the temperature in the case will be very high.


OK, thanks. Guess I'll be setting up the Z97 system until I get something newer than this (Skylake) system. Not sure when I can afford Zen3 (or, better, Zen4 by the time I can afford it), and other than an i7 4790K, there's no point my wasting money on anything slower than Zen3.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 24, 2021)

In pure frustration over not getting any OPNGs I pulled my big gun today - the mighty 7770. For information running four concurrently takes roughly 1 hour so one every 15 minutes. The fan profile was left in auto and it went to the minimum 20% resulting in 55 degree C. The GPU seems to be maxed out at a constant 99% and the power increase from running pure CPU to CPU+GPU is around 20-30 W. Now it just need to be fed. .

Update: 16 OPNGs in total for 18 hour, 2 of them is pending validation. Not a 2070 replacement but still 550 points more per hour per thread when it work on OPNG.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 24, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> In pure frustration over not getting any OPNGs I pulled my big gun today - the mighty 7770. For information running four concurrently takes roughly 1 hour so one every 15 minutes. The fan profile was left in auto and it went to the minimum 20% resulting in 55 degree C. The GPU seems to be maxed out at a constant 99% and the power increase from running pure CPU to CPU+GPU is around 20-30 W. Now it just need to be fed. .


15 minutes seems quite good for such an old GPU. Sounds like my having bought a 7790 might not have been a bad idea (except that after buying it, I was donated a GTX 1080 Ti to fold on, with a second possibly coming next week - both will naturally run OPNG when available)

Sold my GTX 1060 3GB, and going to use the proceeds to buy a 4790K once eBay put the money in my bank. Target price is £85 shipped for the CPU (I'm sniping a few).


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2021)

Parts are here. The off-and-on Athlon II gets replaced by an i5 10400 today.

It's running. Seems to be holding steady at 4GHz all core, 80c on the hottest core with the stock coffee coaster cooler.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 30, 2021)

I am having some issues lately with some of my WCG PC's.

One PC with WGC running on a HDD failed, because the HDD response time was  higher than 7000 ms , which I believe made WCG crash.
I will replace the HDD with a SSD soon.

On another PC , I now sometimes get video hardware errors , which freezes the PC and makes GPU fans spin at 100%.
Now I don't know if this is the hardware failing , or a faulty OPNG GPU-workunit , so I don't know how to deal with this one (yet).


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am having some issues lately with some of my WCG PC's.
> 
> One PC with WGC running on a HDD failed, because the HDD response time was  higher than 7000 ms , which I believe made WCG crash.
> I will replace the HDD with a SSD soon.
> ...


Have you tried CrystalDiskMarkInfo program just to see if the drive is failing in/on one or more of its SMARTs reports at all?   Might be worth a go??  

As for the GPU issue, only thing I could think of at the moment would be to run it as you could for FAH and try it with 3D Mark, Valley, Heaven, Superposition, Catzilla or even a game if you can just to see if you get any issues with it doing something else...  
I guess you could always check the GPU work tasks and see if there's anything in the results file to see what the error/issues might be?

Not sure if that helps or not but that would be where I'd start


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 30, 2021)

phill said:


> Have you tried CrystalDiskMarkInfo program just to see if the drive is failing in/on one or more of its SMARTs reports at all?   Might be worth a go??
> 
> As for the GPU issue, only thing I could think of at the moment would be to run it as you could for FAH and try it with 3D Mark, Valley, Heaven, Superposition, Catzilla or even a game if you can just to see if you get any issues with it doing something else...
> I guess you could always check the GPU work tasks and see if there's anything in the results file to see what the error/issues might be?
> ...


For now , I have reinstalled WCG on another partition.
I was planning to get the seatool to check the HDD but I can try CrystalDiskMarkInfo out as well.

This troubleshooting is going to take some time , which I don't have much of now.
And in the process of reading the modelnumber on the bottom off the PC case , I managed to break the PS/2 ports as well 

In the workunit results page I see 4 entries , 2 that generated an error and 2 that are valid. like this one: World Community Grid - Workunit Status






It seems in my case coincidentaly to be the number 1 iteration failing, together with the number 0 iteration from another user.

OPNG_ 0080913_ 00026_ *1*--
OPNG_ 0080913_ 00041_ *1*--
OPNG_ 0080935_ 00009_ *1*--
OPNG_ 0080940_ 00124_ *1*--

All these workunit errors have the same pattern.


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> For now , I have reinstalled WCG on another partition.
> I was planning to get the seatool to check the HDD but I can try CrystalDiskMarkInfo out as well.
> 
> This troubleshooting is going to take some time , which I don't have much of now.
> ...


What Nvidia drivers do you currently have installed??  Maybe an update might be required? 

Any particular overclock/undervolt etc. that might cause an issue??   (Just thought of that one!)


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> What Nvidia drivers do you currently have installed??  Maybe an update might be required?
> 
> Any particular overclock/undervolt etc. that might cause an issue??   (Just thought of that one!)


Drivers are 456.71

No overclock or undervolt , just power limit and temperature limit set with MSi afterburner.


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Drivers are 456.71
> 
> No overclock or undervolt , just power limit and temperature limit set with MSi afterburner.


I'd consider a driver update just as a check..  Maybe run a GPU drive cleaner program before installing fresh ones?  My 1080 TI's I run about the 60% power limit, I leave the temp linked with the power.  Not any issues that I've been aware of?  
Is this the rig with a faulty drive or is it another?  Was just wondering if it was corrupting the results or something daft...  Just thinking out loud at this point so apologies if you've already tried this sort of thing/s...


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> I'd consider a driver update just as a check..  Maybe run a GPU drive cleaner program before installing fresh ones?  My 1080 TI's I run about the 60% power limit, I leave the temp linked with the power.  Not any issues that I've been aware of?
> Is this the rig with a faulty drive or is it another?  Was just wondering if it was corrupting the results or something daft...  Just thinking out loud at this point so apologies if you've already tried this sort of thing/s...


No, this is the rig I managed to destroy the PS/2 ports of. It was controlled with a PS/2 KVM switch, so I now need to relocate it and use USB mouse and keyboard control.
It is still running now, I will probably address this tomorrow.
Need for apologies here , thank you for thinking with me .


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> No, this is the rig I managed to destroy the PS/2 ports of. It was controlled with a PS/2 KVM switch, so I now need to relocate it and use USB mouse and keyboard control.
> It is still running now, I will probably address this tomorrow.
> Need for apologies here , thank you for thinking with me .


No worries, like to help  

What about the obvious, turn off turn on routine??


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> No worries, like to help
> 
> What about the obvious, turn off turn on routine??


It didn't help. I want this PC to be running unmanaged for longer periods of time.
If can't get it to work reliable like that , it's going to be "the chuck it out the window" routine. 

after I pull the GPU and PSU, that is...


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

I found with running mine 24/7 that things do start to happen that don't make sense so depending on how long you'd like it to run for it might be wise to just set a restart in there every few days...  I tend to check my rigs every day, I never trust them to run properly!   I mean after all, I did build and configure them.......


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 31, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Almost ready to build...View attachment 212579View attachment 212580


I have a similar build under construction, just waiting on an A6000: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-build-help-request.281022/post-4530071
Which board were you having problems with? I went with MSI's Creator TRX40 along with AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X, and G.Skill Trident Z Royal DDR4-3200MHz CL14-14-14-34 1.35V 128GB (8x16GB). I probably should've just went with 4x32 Gb for now, but I had to go with what was available. You'll probably have your system 100% completed before I get mine.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> I found with running mine 24/7 that things do start to happen that don't make sense so depending on how long you'd like it to run for it might be wise to just set a restart in there every few days...  I tend to check my rigs every day, I never trust them to run properly!   I mean after all, I did build and configure them.......


I never had any problems with this rig doing F@h.
How do you do performs an automatic restart


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I never had any problems with this rig doing F@h.
> How do you do performs an automatic restart


I can't afford to run my machines 24/7, I just shut them down when my solar power stops giving out so much juice.   I wonder if there's a command you can run in DOS or Powershell to say, restart in x number of minutes/hours or something?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> I can't afford to run my machines 24/7, I just shut them down when my solar power stops giving out so much juice.   I wonder if there's a command you can run in DOS or Powershell to say, restart in x number of minutes/hours or something?


OK, it sounded like you had it automated  .
Wouldn't it be nice to program a restart just after finishing a ARP workunit?


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm sure there's something out that will do the job    Some of those ARP units take a day or so at the moment, that's a long time and no wonder why my points drop when I get them!!


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 2, 2021)

Most ARP units take 14 to 16 hours on my 6700K.


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Most ARP units take 14 to 16 hours on my 6700K.


Some I have take about 10 to 12 hours, others a day or so, it's weird that they vary so much I think but all for the cause


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ooh, just looked on the CEX website. Seems I could exchange a 1080 Ti for a Ryzen 9 3900X! Shame it would take me 2 or 3 months to save for the motherboard I would want to pair it with


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

I would keep hold of the 1080 TI @debs3759, I think the GPU is worth far more than the 3900X.  I've been able to pick them up for under £300 delivered.  I had one a few months back, brilliant CPU.  Could you pair it with one of the B450 boards if you wished, they where £100 at Scan and came with a free mouse that I think was £50+ worth    I grabbed two lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2021)

[US] - 5600G and 5700G reduced at Microcenter
					

Been watching the pricing on these lately, waiting for Microcenter to do its thing.  They’d been creeping down a touch, and they just took another drop today. 5600G: $219 5700G: $300 5800X also might have dropped, listed at $349  Another curious thing is that the site no longer lists “Save $20...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Also, I hope everyone has seen this:








						Should we do something to help?
					

It looks like the guy who runs the Free-DC site is having a rough time financially and physically. Should we do something as a group to help him out? It's just too easy to take free services like this for granted. I know I'd be on board.   Project Team Stats for TechPowerUp! in World Community...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

Has anyone logged into WCG recently at all??   It's all changed!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Has anyone logged into WCG recently at all??   It's all changed!!


Took me a bit to realize how much the interface change sucks for us, as in all of the WCG community.  What about everyone's signature?  What about our badges thread?


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

It's all loads different, I wasn't thinking it was a good thing either.....


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't like it, or the new logo. I don't like change though, but usually get used to things.


----------



## 4x4n (Sep 22, 2021)

I hate it. What happened to the forums? That was how you could see what was going on with each project.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 22, 2021)

4x4n said:


> I hate it. What happened to the forums? That was how you could see what was going on with each project.


The forum still works, most of the time. You find it at the bottom. My complaint is that the rankings are gone.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2021)

The rankings do seem to be gone.  I too found the forums by looking at the bottom of the page on the left.  Yep - change sucks


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 22, 2021)

@HammerON @phill and the rest of the WCG GPU people. OPNG is back!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 23, 2021)

Cool! I thought it may have been done for now.


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 23, 2021)

Cool, I thought the reason OPNG kept failing was because they didn't like my GT 730 that I'm temporarily reduced to using. Have reenabled them, hope to see a few soon to be sure.

I'm still getting OPNG computation errors at approx 10% on my GT 730. Hope to get the 1080 Ti up and running again soon.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 23, 2021)

From the guy that control the number of OPNG jobs, knreed

_I'm going to let it run overnight at this speed and confirm it is working as intended first.  If it is, then I'll increase the speed in the morning._

I'm not sure what constitute morning but I think it's PDT.


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for the info @mstenholm !!    Might have to get the other 3900X system on again, not enough room is causing me problems!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @HammerON @phill and the rest of the WCG GPU people. OPNG is back!


I've been running my trusted HD7770 for more than 12 hours and I got 1.

FYI: It appears that app_config.xml is reset if you change video cards?????


----------



## HammerON (Sep 23, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've been running my trusted HD7770 for more than 12 hours and I got 1.
> 
> FYI: It appears that app_config.xml is reset if you change video cards?????


I wasn't aware either that it would reset.  Interesting, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 23, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've been running my trusted HD7770 for more than 12 hours and I got 1.
> 
> FYI: It appears that app_config.xml is reset if you change video cards?????


@thebluebumblebee I just replaced my 7770 with a 970 since there were a promise of more WUs and the app_config seem to stay untouched, i.e. 2 at a time.
I had poor luck with the 7770/Win7 combo as well. The first two days I got +30 but that changed to 1-2 in a 6 hour run. I had better luck today with the 970 but since there are more WUs around and I did manually asked for jobs more often and if it matters, it was the first day. I got 20 the past four hours so I'm happy. During one hour with continuous activity the 970 used 120 W. The 7770 was around 30 W under load but what use is that if I can't get work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2021)

I need to complain more often.  I now have 9 of them.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Sep 29, 2021)

With energy prices going through the roof, i am going to shut down some machines.
Even considering in selling them off as gaming PC's.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone else having problems in getting work?
I am trying out the RX580 for WCG.



> 1/10/2021 16:42:49 | World Community Grid | Scheduler request failed: HTTP service unavailable


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Anyone else having problems in getting work?
> I am trying out the RX580 for WCG.


Nope, it's pick on jacky_BEL week!  Well, actually, same thing here.  And I don't know if it's related, but the half day stats at FDC are not there.


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 1, 2021)

It's working for me now. Just uploaded several results and downloaded a few.


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 4, 2021)

Wahey! Just hit my first million  Down from 8 threads to 7 now I have the 1080 Ti back in the system for folding (and crunching when available). Hope to have the memory to set up the Coffee Lake 6C12T ES system on Z370 later this month. Might leave it til I have finished clearing a couple of cc bills first though - being a spendaholic and a nerd aren't compatible with being on a low income


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 4, 2021)

If you are running OPN1 be aware that there seem to be a memory leak. I saw up to 3 GB per unit. I modified my profiles in order not to kill my PC with WU waiting for memory. There are no official reply yet but it is brought to their attention.

Edit: Two Linux PCs, Windows might be unaffected.


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 4, 2021)

It doesn't seem to be a problem in Windows. I only have 1 opn1 running at the moment, but have hade a couple dozen or more since my last reboot, and still have over 9 GB of my 16 GB available


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 4, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> It doesn't seem to be a problem in Windows. I only have 1 opn1 running at the moment, but have hade a couple dozen or more since my last reboot, and still have over 9 GB of my 16 GB available


Good, that means that 95% of the team is OK. Somebody suggested to pause and resume but that didn’t work for me.

@debs3759 check again later. Crystal Pellet (Snurk and friends) said he has the same problem and he is a Windows guy.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 4, 2021)

No problems on Windows here.


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 5, 2021)

Got 3 opn1 now, and it showed over 65% memory in use. Ran Wise Memory Optimiser, and got it down to 31% in use (with each task using between 580M and 860M). So they may be leaking memory after all. Will keep WMO running to keep it optimised. That has me convinced that I'll need 32GB for the Coffee Lake system, to be on the safe side.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 5, 2021)

FYI - OPN1 are put on hold until they find a fix for the memory leak. No mentioning of OPNG but since they seem unaffected we will still get the odd one a few times a day, at least that’s what I think


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2021)

Seasonic has been doing this a lot with their Core series PSU's.  This will be the third one that I'm picking up (500,550,650), although one of them is for a friend's new build.





Edit: I've had zero problems with Seasonic rebates over the years.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 8, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Seasonic has been doing this a lot with their Core series PSU's.  This will be the third one that I'm picking up (500,550,650), although one of them is for a friend's new build.



I don't know whether to thank you or curse you for pointing me at this.  Either way, three spare PSUs now inbound...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2021)

Today's Newegg Shell Shocker Seasonic power supply is the GX-500 (fully modular) at the same price as the GM-550 (semi-modular) above.

I do wonder why Seasonic is doing this.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 11, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Today's Newegg Shell Shocker Seasonic power supply is the GX-500 (fully modular) at the same price as the GM-550 (semi-modular) above.
> 
> I do wonder why Seasonic is doing this.


I have the same wonder. These are like closeout/discontinued prices.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2021)

I just hope it's not that there is a problem with these, like coil whine.  Maybe getting ready for the new PCI-e 5 12 pin connector?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 11, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I have the same wonder. These are like closeout/discontinued prices.


How long have they been on the market?  Seems like lifecycle for a lot of models is about 18mo.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 11, 2021)

That's crazy! That is only $37 after the $10 rebate. Even at the $47 it's a great deal.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 11, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> That's crazy! That is only $37 after the $10 rebate. Even at the $47 it's a great deal.



Hence why I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need three _more_ spare power supplies.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 12, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Hence why I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need three _more_ spare power supplies.


You can relax today, no more deals that I see, other than an SF450.......


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

How is everyone doing?!?!   All doing well and ok??!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 13, 2021)

phill said:


> How is everyone doing?!?!   All doing well and ok??!


Hope everyones well!   
Same for You, Phill! 

I been super busy with my newborn daughter, so only my xeon is crunching!
Havent been much around either.

I mounted a cooler master 120 aio on my r7 1700 and its pump been making crazy noises. 
Cant really get around to troubleshoot it still.

keep it cool and keep it going guys! cheers!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2021)

Wow, they're really trying to get rid of them:


----------



## HammerON (Oct 22, 2021)

Hey folks, we cannot discuss buying/selling outside of the proper section of the forum.  Please take it to PM if you wish to continue.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2021)

FreeDC is having problems with math.  Their numbers for individual systems line up with WCG, but their totals do not.
Me, yesterday:
WCG: 343263/7=49,037
FDC individual systems: 49,083
Main team page: 63,309

Also, I wouldn't advise running a 3700X with the AMD Prism cooler.  Too loud.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FreeDC is having problems with math.  Their numbers for individual systems line up with WCG, but their totals do not.
> Me, yesterday:
> WCG: 343263/7=49,037
> FDC individual systems: 49,083
> ...


This morning, European time, the team and at least my total on the team main page was wrong. This is not the first time this had happened so I know to trust the source, not Free-DC. It does some iterations but as far as I can see it ends up getting it right, or so I thought. Yours are wrong for sure and so is mine and the numbers doesn't add up, yet.

I tried that cooler with my first 2700X, jikes. It lasted two days until I got a decent Noctua.

Edit: Here one day later the yesterday numbers has become 2 days ago numbers and they are correct for me and @thebluebumblebee.
Edit 2: and we are back to wrong numbers for 2 days ago…. @thebluebumblebee


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2021)

Edit: So I just about screwed up everything with this post.  10% off sale at Newegg on beQuiet!


I have one of these edit: (Shadow Rock Slim) that has kept an OC'd 2600K cool and did it quietly.  I think I'm going to move it to one of my 3700Xs. But $30?  Wow.
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/be-quiet-shadow-rock-slim-2/


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 29, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have one of these that has kept an OC'd 2600K cool and did it quietly.  I think I'm going to move it to one of my 3700Xs. But $30?  Wow.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/be-quiet-shadow-rock-slim-2/



The review you linked and the screenshot are of different products.  (SRS vs. PR2) A 10% discount on the PR2 is nice, but that makes it $36, not $30. Still not bad given free shipping. I have a PR2 on a 9700K, and it's pretty decent.

EDIT:  grammar


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2021)

ugh!  I hate beQuiet!'s nomenclature.  As is obvious in that post, their model names get me confused.  I also need to go wash my glasses so that I don't see $10 when it clearly says 10%.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2021)

5600X's are going for $310-320!


----------



## RealKGB (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't Fold for the TPU team, but I passed 50 million points somewhat recently!



And still powered only on Kepler.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2021)

If you missed the Seasonic sales....:
Seasonic @ Newegg


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 6, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you missed the Seasonic sales....:
> Seasonic @ Newegg





Yes I know it is not for outside US costumers but even if I was tempted and lived in US this would be a showstopper. I only checked one PSU (650 W Prime Ultra with $49.95!!!! shipping) and the cheaper models have free shipping and seems to be priced good.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> View attachment 224000
> Yes I know it is not for outside US costumers but even if I was tempted and lived in US this would be a showstopper. I only checked one PSU (650 W Prime Ultra with $49.95!!!! shipping) and the cheaper models have free shipping and seems to be priced good.


I don't think that link is working correctly for you.  Here is what I see (ignore the last two):





Edit: I've ordered 3 different SKUs during this run and they've all come in a reasonable time, with free shipping.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 6, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't think that link is working correctly for you.  Here is what I see (ignore the last two):


I see the same and if you look around you will see the snip that I posted above. It’s ok, as I said I’m not from US so I don’t have to care about having things shipped from China for the price of $49.95


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 8, 2021)

Let us presume that someone, who may or may not be the author of this post, is looking to procure more crunching power.  What's the most cost-effective way to go about it?  Power efficiency isn't necessarily a concern, because it's heating season.  Purchase cost, however, is.  There's maybe a couple of hundred USD available for this purchase/project.  Are retired dual-socket servers the way to go?


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Let us presume that someone, who may or may not be the author of this post, is looking to procure more crunching power.  What's the most cost-effective way to go about it?  Power efficiency isn't necessarily a concern, because it's heating season.  Purchase cost, however, is.  There's maybe a couple of hundred USD available for this purchase/project.  Are retired dual-socket servers the way to go?


Personally having got some older servers (so Xeon V1/V2/V3/V4 type stuff) these are power hungry monsters, whilst they might heat the room, they are not going to give masses of points back sadly.   My two 16C 32T V4 Xeon's in my R730 server pull over 420w when under load and a 3900X will give you more points and much less power usage.  

Personally I'd advise against it because you'll end up paying more in power than anything when running them.  If your going to heat the room, I think get something newer because it will help your pockets long term... It might not warm the room as much, but it'll be cool both summer and the winter months when it runs 

3700X/3900X, anything like this with a fairly good B450 board might cost a few quid more to start with, but will end up being much better for your money I think


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> What's the most cost-effective way to go about it?


(@phill types faster than me)
IMHO, buy the parts from someone upgrading, something like a 3700X.  Those retired servers put out a lot of heat and a lot of noise.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Let us presume that someone, who may or may not be the author of this post, is looking to procure more crunching power.  What's the most cost-effective way to go about it?  Power efficiency isn't necessarily a concern, because it's heating season.  Purchase cost, however, is.  There's maybe a couple of hundred USD available for this purchase/project.  Are retired dual-socket servers the way to go?


I have 3 T3500 Dell's w/ 5670 6 core 12 threads Cpu, worth 5000 point per day, each. My boxes run 235w with WCG running full on. OS is Ubuntu LTS, it's rather light weight and boosts WCG points over Windows.
https://www.stalliontek.com/
Mine came out to $170 w/ code VIP15. Not sure if that code is still good. I registered at the site, I think that is how I got the code.
PM me if you want the complete set up, $198 without code and a 2 year warrantee.

edit. The current code on the site is 10%. So, with my build and that code, $179.09


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 8, 2021)

I am brand new to crunching, and using freebie lga1366 dual socket proliants.  The noise is not bad, and heat output no more than desktops.  Two servers pulling 450 watts -ish.  The screenie is one of the two servers....

Mind you, I have been switxhing between folding and crunching on the servers.  Foldung will net 50k ppd on one, the other, around 45k


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2021)

My Ryzen 1700 running Linux pulls 144 watts and averages 12,000 PPD
My Ryzen 3700X running W10 (W1zard's tests indicate that it pulls ~5 watts more) averages 18,900 PPD


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 8, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My Ryzen 1700 running Linux pulls 144 watts and averages 12,000 PPD
> My Ryzen 3700X running W10 (W1zard's tests indicate that it pulls ~5 watts more) averages 18,900 PPD



Is that from the wall?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Is that from the wall?


Correct.  Gold rated PSUs.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Is that from the wall?


Not many here have the equipment and knowledge to measure the CPU alone power uptake. I hope that I don’t offend you @thebluebumblebee . These numbers go along with mine 180 W at the wall for a 2700X.

Platinum I think and 230 V


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 8, 2021)

182watts(3800X) here though I actually run it at 3.8Ghz(crunching with 96% max CPU usage?!) because it pulls just 135 Watt's then


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2021)

My 2700 will take about 130w with 16 threads going, that's a full system.  Think points wise, somewhere about the 10000 to possibly 15000 at most per day.  The 3900X on 24 threads will pull under 150w with the voltages set to 1.10vcore and that boosts to about 3.6 to 3.8GHz which is around normal boosts I think...  I think with that setting it's about 20,000 or so a day in points, possibly more.  I'd have to check some of the stats The 3950X I have here as well is pulling full load 240w, around 120w idle, I've just checked   (watt meter always plugged in to my rigs)  I've not yet tried my 5950X, but with auto volts and such, I've seen the full system pull around 200w with a full CPU load and an idle of around 80w (I need to go turn that on and check in with @TheoneandonlyMrK .......)


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 9, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Let us presume that someone, who may or may not be the author of this post, is looking to procure more crunching power.  What's the most cost-effective way to go about it?  Power efficiency isn't necessarily a concern, because it's heating season.  Purchase cost, however, is.  There's maybe a couple of hundred USD available for this purchase/project.  Are retired dual-socket servers the way to go?


Based on my limited experience, yes, if you can get them cheap enough.  I dont know why, but the work per thread on my machines seems to be valued higher than the more modern systems listed so far, with marginally more electricity usage.

Attached pic is both of the server's combined usage


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2021)

Lorec said:


> Hope everyones well!
> Same for You, Phill!
> 
> I been super busy with my newborn daughter, so only my xeon is crunching!
> ...


@Lorec So sorry I'd not replied to you directly but massive congrats with the new born baby girl!!!!    I'll try and drop you a quick PM soon enough 



80-watt Hamster said:


> Let us presume that someone, who may or may not be the author of this post, is looking to procure more crunching power.  What's the most cost-effective way to go about it?  Power efficiency isn't necessarily a concern, because it's heating season.  Purchase cost, however, is.  There's maybe a couple of hundred USD available for this purchase/project.  Are retired dual-socket servers the way to go?


This link might help you....

Not sure whether or not this will help you but thought it might be worth a look at least   Page 8 has some of the results I've mentioned above    I actually need to update it to be honest.....


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2021)

I've had my Threadripper back online for the last 23 days or so nearly 24/7, nice to be back in the cold months. Has anyone seen the performance hits with Win 11 and AMD many core CPUs? Want to throw Win11 on this PC (although I should really be getting a linux distro setup finally lol).

Also got a COVID GPU WU the other day, took my Vega64 maybe 1min to complete. Haven't seen a GPU WU on WCG since the days bitcoin was just getting started!


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2021)

Well boys, I got a promotion at work. The kind of promotion where I'm now my boss's boss. That's good. It's also a "alternative workspace" position, so I can work anywhere I want that has an internet connection. That's good for the most part. However, I've had to turn my crunching room into an office. It's a space with no windows and less than optimal ventilation, so it get's rather toasty with 5 crunchers. My solution is to just run them Friday morning to Monday morning from now on. So my crunching work is going to be low during the week with just the 3 crunchers I have in my garage, then let the others loose on the weekend.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Well boys, I got a promotion at work. The kind of promotion where I'm now my boss's boss. That's good. It's also a "alternative workspace" position, so I can work anywhere I want that has an internet connection. That's good for the most part. However, I've had to turn my crunching room into an office. It's a space with no windows and less than optimal ventilation, so it get's rather toasty with 5 crunchers. My solution is to just run them Friday morning to Monday morning from now on. So my crunching work is going to be low during the week with just the 3 crunchers I have in my garage, then let the others loose on the weekend.


WCG have to come in second. Congratulation, I think, with your new position


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 19, 2021)

phill said:


> Personally having got some older servers (so Xeon V1/V2/V3/V4 type stuff) these are power hungry monsters, whilst they might heat the room, they are not going to give masses of points back sadly.   My two 16C 32T V4 Xeon's in my R730 server pull over 420w when under load and a 3900X will give you more points and much less power usage.
> 
> Personally I'd advise against it because you'll end up paying more in power than anything when running them.  If your going to heat the room, I think get something newer because it will help your pockets long term... It might not warm the room as much, but it'll be cool both summer and the winter months when it runs
> 
> 3700X/3900X, anything like this with a fairly good B450 board might cost a few quid more to start with, but will end up being much better for your money I think





thebluebumblebee said:


> (@phill types faster than me)
> IMHO, buy the parts from someone upgrading, something like a 3700X.  Those retired servers put out a lot of heat and a lot of noise.



I haven't had much luck thus far scrounging up secondhand Zen2 stuff for acceptable money.  What I did find was discounted Intel stuff.  11600K can be had for $20 less than the 10700K.  One would presume that the extra cores would win out for WCG, which would be  the deciding factor between the two.  Would this be correct?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I haven't had much luck thus far scrounging up secondhand Zen2 stuff for acceptable money.  What I did find was discounted Intel stuff.  11600K can be had for $20 less than the 10700K.  One would presume that the extra cores would win out for WCG, which would be  the deciding factor between the two.  Would this be correct?


As far as I can see the none on the team has either doing WCG, at least not visible to the rest of the world so I can't find any numbers.

I doubt that WCG relevant IPC has changed much between the two generations so we are left with the simple formula threads X speed. 11600K is a 125 W CPU, 12 threads, 10700 a 65 W, 16 threads so lower speed but more cores. The 11600K needs a better cooler to maintain the higher boost clock. Given the same cooler my money would be on the 16 threads. A better cooler and my money would be on the newer CPU. Go for the 11600K if you decide the Intel path.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 19, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> As far as I can see the none on the team has either doing WCG, at least not visible to the rest of the world so I can't find any numbers.
> 
> I doubt that WCG relevant IPC has changed much between the two generations so we are left with the simple formula threads X speed. 11600K is a 125 W CPU, 12 threads, 10700 a 65 W, 16 threads so lower speed but more cores. The 11600K needs a better cooler to maintain the higher boost clock. Given the same cooler my money would be on the 16 threads. A better cooler and my money would be on the newer CPU. Go for the 11600K if you decide the Intel path.



It'd be a K-chip in both cases, so same boat for cooling.  Get both, test 'em out and flip the loser?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> It'd be a K-chip in both cases, so same boat for cooling.  Get both, test 'em out and flip the loser?


OK so two Ks.  I have switched my glasses and now I can see that is what you wrote  Then I would take the older brother with more threads.

In order to make a decent test you need to run them a week before the points are correct but yes if you have the time and energy please test.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2021)

BarbaricSoul runs a i9-10850K


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 19, 2021)

With 99% certainty, the 10700K will out produce an 11600k for WCG.  It will use less power and run cooler doing so.  Rocket Lake is hot n' hungry.  Excellent choice on the Z490 A-Pro.  Have one myself that's run both a 10900 and a 10400 (both non-K).  It's rock solid.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2021)

Got my hands on a 3970X so I am going to be replacing the 3900X with a new Threadripper build.  Just waiting for the rest of the parts and some time to switch things around.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 2, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Got my hands on a 3970X so I am going to be replacing the 3900X with a new Threadripper build.  Just waiting for the rest of the parts and some time to switch things around.


Sweet, that could almost off-set the lack of OPNG. Which MB this time?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2021)

I am going with the first version of the ASUS ROG Strix TRX40-E as I found one for a good deal.  I will be switching the 3960X to the new motherboard and placing the 3970X in the XE variant.  I don't think it will matter too much as the XE version was brought out to support the 3990X from what I can tell.
I have noticed the OPNG work is slowing down...


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 2, 2021)

Need a little help here.

I did a few changes all at the same time (OS and memory change/upgrade) and have been receiving a good number of 'invalid' results and 4 or 5 'errors' since.  I think I solved the errors by removing a pair of memory sticks in the one box where they were occuring, but the invalid's keep coming from both.  Mainly seeing problems with ARP and MCM.

I pulled one machine off and am running some memory tests, but so far all good.

CPU temps seem to be fine (under 70c at all times on the 3900x, and at 60c on the 3950x).  Both are running with the 95w Eco profile, so there's no overclocking going on.

Any thoughts?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2021)

Sounds like a RAM incompatibility.  Is it on the QVL list?

BTW, F@H and WCG often find instabilities in systems that none of the testing utilities will find.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 2, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sounds like a RAM incompatibility.  Is it on the QVL list?
> 
> BTW, F@H and WCG often find instabilities in systems that none of the testing utilities will find.



Thanks.  That's what I was leaning towards, and hoping it wasn't.  They are on the QVL for both 2 and 4 DIMM configurations for both boards.  Running them at XMP with no other tweaks.

Thinking about it more, it has to be the RAM - these two machines have run previously without problem with nothing other than a memory change (but were running Windows).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Running them at XMP with no other tweaks.


That's most likely the cause.  Just turn off XMP and see what happens.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 2, 2021)

Well since Rosetta is being dumb with giving next to no work, I've switched over to WCG til they get their sh!t together. It's also a bit cold so I have:

2x 2698v4, 4790k, E5-1650, 6900k, and half of my 3700x over to crunch. I wonder what kind of numbers all this will get.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 2, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BTW, F@H and WCG often find instabilities in systems that none of the testing utilities will find.



Maybe that's why my 6600K rig will soft reboot every once in a great while, with a BIOS message complaining about failed OC settings (running at 4.2/2800).  Everything else has been golden, except that one time my X5670@4.0 soft-locked (could move the mouse, but nothing would accept input).


----------



## Quigly (Dec 3, 2021)

Just joined in the fun a few weeks ago. Have an i5-7400 in the stereo cabinet crunching away 24/7, Razer Blade 14  when it's  on not busy with Unity (Ryzen 5900hx), and the box i'm on right now TinyTim (i5-6500t, HP ProDesk 400 G3 Mini). I've also got a couple of Wyse clients I'm playing around with I might connect up for giggles at some point. Crunch Crunch Crunch


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome to TPU and Team TPU @Quigly !!!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Quigly said:


> Just joined in the fun a few weeks ago. Have an i5-7400 in the stereo cabinet crunching away 24/7, Razer Blade 14  when it's  on not busy with Unity (Ryzen 5900hx), and the box i'm on right now TinyTim (i5-6500t, HP ProDesk 400 G3 Mini). I've also got a couple of Wyse clients I'm playing around with I might connect up for giggles at some point. Crunch Crunch Crunch


Welcome Quigly and massive thanks and respect to you for the crunching power!!   Hope you'll like it here at TPU 

If there's anything we can do to help, just ask


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

Just thought I'd check in as its been a little while...  Apologies guys, long days and LSI HBA Raid Controllers took over the weekend, as well as the little one    I think Free-DC is having issues, as I've not been able to pull off the stats from the site today...  Bare with me and I'll try and get them all updated today 

I hope everyone is doing well, and ok?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 6, 2021)

phill said:


> Just thought I'd check in as its been a little while...  Apologies guys, long days and LSI HBA Raid Controllers took over the weekend, as well as the little one  I think Free-DC is having issues, as I've not been able to pull off the stats from the site today... Bare with me and I'll try and get them all updated today
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, and ok?



Ok indeed, and hope the same is true for you.  Though it's finally getting properly cold; we just had what I think is our first sub-0F(-18C) low of the year.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

Now that will take some serious crunching power to warm that temp up!!     Wow!!  I wonder if things would actually work in that temp??  Or more so, for long.....


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Though it's finally getting properly cold; we just had what I think is our first sub-0F(-18C) low of the year.



Yeppers, it's coming! It was 12F out this morning here.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2021)

In the last several weeks we have had temps ranging rom 20 F to -20 F. Warmed up today though to 35 F. Sucks as it makes our snow heavy and it might rain. But that is normal for where I live in Alaska. I used to open my sliding door in the winter and bench my i7 970 with two GTX 580's! Fun times


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2021)

HammerON said:


> In the last several weeks we have had temps ranging rom 20 F to -20 F. Warmed up today though to 35 F. Sucks as it makes our snow heavy and it might rain. But that is normal for where I live in Alaska. I used to open my sliding door in the winter and bench my i7 970 with two GTX 580's! Fun times


Im staying warm purely from CPU heat thanks to BOINC. It's nice to adjust the temperature via thread usage.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2021)

I did the same about 11 years ago when I had 4 to 5 i7 920 rigs crunching in my old apartment. They made nice heaters


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2021)

HammerON said:


> I did the same about 11 years ago when I had 4 to 5 i7 920 rigs crunching in my old apartment. They made nice heaters


I'm waiting for it to get cold enough to fire up the dual x5680+GTX690 rig. Hopefully it doesn't get to that point.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

It's just extremely windy and wet here today, nothing very exciting at all..  It's been colder last few days and over the weekend but otherwise it's just another day in the UK  

I couldn't imagine what it would be like to be living in the snow or having to put chains on to drive places.  Here, we get an inch of snow and the world stops!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2021)

Sadly the 3970X I bought turned out to have issues, so I was able to successfully return it (thank goodness).  I instead went with the 3960X I also bought (and was selling).  She is up and crunching along with the other 3960X.
Haven't been able to get any GPU work sadly though.  I did a fresh install of Windows 10 on a new M.2 drive.  We will see if I won't start getting some here or there.


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

Has anyone been able to view anything on the Free-DC site over the last few days??  I got a feeling "It's dead Dave...."....


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 22, 2021)

phill said:


> Has anyone been able to view anything on the Free-DC site over the last few days??  I got a feeling "It's dead Dave...."....



I don't know about the last couple of days, but right now it's unavailable. So it's likely the site and not your internet connection.


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I don't know about the last couple of days, but right now it's unavailable. So it's likely the site and not your internet connection.


I really wouldn't put it past my internet connection but still    It's sad that the site is not working


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 22, 2021)

phill said:


> Has anyone been able to view anything on the Free-DC site over the last few days??  I got a feeling "It's dead Dave...."....





windwhirl said:


> I don't know about the last couple of days, but right now it's unavailable. So it's likely the site and not your internet connection.



Well that would suck if he went down, yet again. One of these times it's going to be for good.


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well that would suck if he went down, yet again. One of these times it's going to be for good.


I have a feeling this is that time...  I remember it being posted up a while ago about it..  I know the gent hosting it had a massive electric bill because of it and so on, after I think nearly 20 years he had hosted it, I can imagine he might need a break from it all....  

I guess time will tell    If anyone notices any change or differences or messages posted up from the site, please do post it up here    Stats might become a little less informative but I'll do my best


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2021)

I get the feeling that it may be down for good.  I hope not, but based on what bok was saying a couple months ago it may have been time for him to move on to different endeavors.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2021)

and I hate BOINCStats.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2021)

Me too


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> and I hate BOINCStats.


My biggest problem with BOINCStats is that not all numbers are updated at more or less the same time but if we lose Free-DC there will be a transition period where @phill will be struggle learning to handle databases  

My daily driver is my 12 year old i7 970 Xeon running WIN 7. Recently Excel starting to act up like I only feed it one 400 MHz thread on an 20 year old overfilled hard-disk. Just saying my hardware is not up to handle any DB activity. On a slightly related subject the doctor that is going to operate in a new hip joint in me asked me an important question on our first meeting yesterday -  _do you have a private health insurance?_ We don't pay for hospital services in Denmark and it was only to inform me that a new hip entitles me to a compensation. My hip-replacement is because of a bicycle accident and I do have an insurance. Well there might be a little extra cash for a CPU upgrade and some much needed RAM. 

THIS IS NOT A PROMISE OF ME HANDLING OUR WCG/FOLDING/ROSETTA DATA


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm afraid I couldn't handle the electric costs over here!!    I think the Free-DC guy said it was something like $600 a month for him, what he was using for the site I've no idea but that sounds a little overkill to me!!

That said, I'm hoping to get an internet upgrade shortly after Christmas....  30Mb down and 5Mb up ain't going to cut hosting a database!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 22, 2021)

The stats.free-dc.org website is back online.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> The stats.free-dc.org website is back online.


Glad to hear this!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

Just done some F5 refreshes and the sites up, but the data is missing...  Might have to wait till Friday to get some stats from it...  If that's the case guys, I'll do my best to cover with a mix match


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2021)

When the last challenge started, I quit running Openpandemics COVID-19 and I will never run it again.  I am so incensed by what has been done to us all, most likely by the governments of the USA and China, that I will not participate in fixing what they did.


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2021)

I think since I'm close to the 20 year badge, I'll grab that but otherwise.......  Might put a bit more into the Help TB since that's slacking on my 'profile' which I don't like!!


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 24, 2021)

phill said:


> I think since I'm close to the 20 year badge, I'll grab that but otherwise.......  Might put a bit more into the Help TB since that's slacking on my 'profile' which I don't like!!



Gotta have all of 'em badges nice and even


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Gotta have all of 'em badges nice and even


I know right????   My CDO kills me when I've missed out on even a few badges when I stopped the first time back in 2009...  Kills me I will never fill those holes/voids/however you like to say it rather than me making it worse with all the innuendoes.. lol  

I'll grab my coat....


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 25, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> When the last challenge started, I quit running Openpandemics COVID-19 and I will never run it again.  I am so incensed by what has been done to us all, most likely by the governments of the USA and China, that I will not participate in fixing what they did.



I am not entirely sure I am getting this.

P.S.: no judgement, just scratching the back of my head.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi guys! I hope You are all well and kicking in those last days of 2021
Talking about kicking, I think my xeon rig might have kicked the bucket (or be very close to).
It rebooted 2 days ago because of PSU instability.
PC might've stayed around 12 hrs on the bios boot screen, when I found out I just shut it down as it is without testing.

Question, is should I just pop in new PSU?
Is it risky to even try to boot on it ,let alone letting it crunch again?
PSU in question is Cooler Master V750 Gold Semi Modular. I got it 5 years ago.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2021)

I would say if you have a PSU, then go ahead and switch it out.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 30, 2021)

Unfortunately not. 
Well, ive been looking for somekind of an excuse to go parts shopping...


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2021)

Lorec said:


> Hi guys! I hope You are all well and kicking in those last days of 2021
> Talking about kicking, I think my xeon rig might have kicked the bucket (or be very close to).
> It rebooted 2 days ago because of PSU instability.
> PC might've stayed around 12 hrs on the bios boot screen, when I found out I just shut it down as it is without testing.
> ...


I'm surprised a gentleman of your calibrate doesn't have at least one spare of everything needed   
But I joke about, definitely grab another PSU, they are always handy to have a spare just in case   Need to grab a few more myself....

Whilst we are on the train of buying new hardware, what sort of cases do you all use for your crunchers?  If they are not daily machines I mean   I'm running out of room to have my crunchers working which isn't good at all, so just a bit of a thought when it comes to what sort of case and so on to get....  Does anyone have any suggestions??   I'd have a 280mm AIO to install but otherwise......


----------



## Lorec (Dec 31, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm surprised a gentleman of your calibrate doesn't have at least one spare of everything needed
> But I joke about, definitely grab another PSU, they are always handy to have a spare just in case   Need to grab a few more myself....
> 
> Whilst we are on the train of buying new hardware, what sort of cases do you all use for your crunchers?  If they are not daily machines I mean  I'm running out of room to have my crunchers working which isn't good at all, so just a bit of a thought when it comes to what sort of case and so on to get.... Does anyone have any suggestions?? I'd have a 280mm AIO to install but otherwise......


Silverstone GD09 my favourite so far. mounted noctuas on the side for intake and exhaust so temps are great.
Also, even though hot air rises, this side flow helps to keep hot air from PC on the shelf above it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 31, 2021)

phill said:


> what sort of cases do you all use for your crunchers?


I've been on a hot streak lately on CL and have picked up several Meshify C's.  I put 3 fans in the front and one in the rear. Used ARCTIC F12 PWM PST.  The case that absolutely surprised me was the Antec 300.  Had an OC'd 2600K and 2 Folding GTX 980's in there with no temperature issues with the stock blue LED fans.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2021)

I currently am using a Thermaltake Core V51 and a Suppressor F31.  I like them both.  They were cheap price wise and are work well for my water cooling needs.  As I still use 5.25 bay reservoir/pump in both build, it makes it harder these days to find cases that still have 5.25 bays.


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, I'll keep an eye out for a few cases, see if I can get anything through Ebay or something just to try and keep the costs down...  Be good to get them in a case out the way, I've too much laying about on the desks just open to Sophia using her fingers or trying to play with them


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 2, 2022)

Apparantly the TPU team won the The Dollars Run 2021c Team Challenge,
with 527 years, 145 days, 20 minutes, 41 seconds worth of runtime.


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 2, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Apparantly the TPU team won the The Dollars Run 2021c Team Challenge,
> with 527 years, 145 days, 20 minutes, 41 seconds worth of runtime.


And by a landslide!





To all the team, Cheers!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

Massive apologies guys, I'd been collecting the data and never mentioned/uploaded the damn results!!  

Could the real crap captain put his hands up....

Whilst we are on the subject (crap captain aside) would anyone have any objections to joining any of these?





Whilst I remember to post and ask about it.......


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 5, 2022)

phill said:


> Massive apologies guys, I'd been collecting the data and never mentioned/uploaded the damn results!!


Don't worry too much about it


phill said:


> would anyone have any objections to joining any of these?


I don't see any reason not to? I mean, if the process is as simple as clicking "Join" and doesn't entail anything else, might as well.

Though, I'm a bit surprised they run for such a short time, I thought they tended to be either months long or year long.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2022)

This is the best time of the year for us to be in challenges.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 5, 2022)

Sounds good to me also (unless it involves a lot of work for @phill).

Let us know if you sign up for them so I can change to all MCM for the 15th-31st.


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

I thought I'd mentioned about the challenge and then not put up any of the damn results...  Bloody numpty lol

Still, I'll click on join for as many as you like if you all wish to do a few?    It's literally a click of a button I think, so very little effort from me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2022)

Click away!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

I have accepted all the challenges   





Anyone with any problems or wishes (as we can make our own challenges!!) drop a message here


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 11, 2022)

Day One of the *Time 2022.02* challenge complete.

We're #1 





Today's Stats for the top 10:





Follow along here:









						Team Challenge Detail
					

What if you could support causes you care about while reading this post? Your device’s unused computing power can help scientists tackle some of the world’s biggest problems: from finding better #HIV and #cancer treatments to more efficient sources of renewable energy? I just joined World...



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 11, 2022)

I already switched to MCM for the next upcoming challenge because it takes quite some time to get MCM's validated.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 11, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I already switched to MCM for the next upcoming challenge because it takes quite some time to get MCM's validated.



Appreciate the reminder.  Just did the same myself.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 11, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I already switched to MCM for the next upcoming challenge because it takes quite some time to get MCM's validated.





weekendgeek said:


> Appreciate the reminder.  Just did the same myself.



Switching _to_ MCM? That's basically all I get assigned. Haven't had a job for HSTB in who-knows-how-long


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 11, 2022)

Day Two of the *Time 2022.02* challenge complete.

Still #1 





Today's Stats for the top 10:


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 12, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Switching _to_ MCM? That's basically all I get assigned. Haven't had a job for HSTB in who-knows-how-long


HSTB come along only in small numbers.
But you do know that you can change device profiles over at www.worldcommunitygrid.org to change preference for work assignment?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 12, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> HSTB come along only in small numbers.
> But you do know that you can change device profiles over at www.worldcommunitygrid.org to change preference for work assignment?



I guess I'd known in a general sense that such a thing was possible, but wasn't concerned enough about it to learn how.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 13, 2022)

Day Three of the *Time 2022.02* challenge over.

Holding the #1 spot! 





Today's Stats for the top 10:


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2022)

A few days ago I noticed that my old 7770 had a faulty fan so I tested the easy solution. Since the OPNGs has increased in size and the points don’t follow the big hitters at the top three teams and a few others found other use for their GPUs leaving a lot for the rest us. This PC uses around 50 W extra running two OPNGs concurrent so the net result is 45° C for the chip. There are no other sensors so I hope that all is well. It has been running like this no-stop all day and still have 12 hours worth of jobs left.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 13, 2022)

I noticed the OPNGs used to say estimated run time 15 minutes on my machine, now they say 44 minutes and I have been running them non stop since yesterday and I still have heaps to go.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> I noticed the OPNGs used to say estimated run time 15 minutes on my machine, now they say 44 minutes and I have been running them non stop since yesterday and I still have heaps to go.


Yes and you are not the only on the team, @phill is busy as well. The team reached our normal points after the second update, 4 hour before the final update.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 14, 2022)

Day Four of the *Time 2022.02* challenge over.

Steady at #1 





Today's stats for the top 10:


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Yes and you are not the only on the team, @phill is busy as well. The team reached our normal points after the second update, 4 hour before the final update.


I didn't do nothin' I promise!!    I've only had a few machines on today, it seemed sunny to start with so I've had the two 3070s folding, the 3900X, 3950X and 5950X crunching away (the 5950X has one of my 1080TIs in, so it's been folding away a bit today too) and the points seems to have gone nuts for me today!  Very impressed  

Absolutely no Rosetta at all from me today @mstenholm    I'm looking forward to more sunnier days where its not just a few hours (even though the electric has been killed today lol) I'm happy to be putting in a bit more effort than normal


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 14, 2022)

I 'll have some OPNG too.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 15, 2022)

Day Five of the *Time 2022.02* challenge complete.

Rockin' in the free world at #1  





And the Top Ten once again.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 16, 2022)

Day Six of the *Time 2022.02* challenge complete.

Looks like we might have this one in the bag.  Steady at #1. 

The Top 10 for today:





-----------------------------

Day One of the *Compute for the Cure Jan 2022* complete.

Starting to see a pattern with these...  We're #1. 

The Top 10 for today:




Quick link to the Challenge Stats:









						Team Challenge Detail
					

What if you could support causes you care about while reading this post? Your device’s unused computing power can help scientists tackle some of the world’s biggest problems: from finding better #HIV and #cancer treatments to more efficient sources of renewable energy? I just joined World...



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 16, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Day Six of the *Time 2022.02* challenge complete.
> 
> Looks like we might have this one in the bag.  Steady at #1.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it seems like the big hitters don't bother to join the challenges for some reason.


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Yeah, it seems like the big hitters don't bother to join the challenges for some reason.


I do wonder if they don't because of how big a contribution they can make...  It's not exactly I guess, 'fighting fair'  

I hope everyone is doing well??


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 17, 2022)

phill said:


> I do wonder if they don't because of how big a contribution they can make...  It's not exactly I guess, 'fighting fair'
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well??



That's a really good point.  I guess it really hadn't set in with me how many points/results and runtime the team produces in comparison.

I'm always up for a good challenge but I suppose, as they say, no one likes a showoff.  :shrug:


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 17, 2022)

I noticed I actually have one HSTB task 
Estimated run time for it is just over 9 hours for one task


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> I noticed I actually have one HSTB task
> Estimated run time for it is just over 9 hours for one task


Some of the Africa tasks I get take about 12 to 14 hours.....  Wish I could actually get some of those tasks, I'd like to get myself up to 2 years on the project before they close it down, whenever that might be....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 17, 2022)

phill said:


> Some of the Africa tasks I get take about 12 to 14 hours.....  Wish I could actually get some of those tasks, I'd like to get myself up to 2 years on the project before they close it down, whenever that might be....



My pool seems to get an ARP every day or three on each machine, but never more than one assigned at any given time to a specific client.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 17, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> My pool seems to get an ARP every day or three on each machine, but never more than one assigned at any given time to a specific client.



Do you have them limited in your device profile?  I have mine set to 8 maximum at a time and usually have 6-8 on each machine that use that profile.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Do you have them limited in your device profile?  I have mine set to 8 maximum at a time and usually have 6-8 on each machine that use that profile.
> 
> View attachment 232841


You have the hardware to support that setting now that you abandoned Rosetta. I remember that my old i7 plus 8 GB struggled with more than 2-3 if I was using the PC. I settled for the five year badge with a slight 4 day margin.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 17, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> You have the hardware to support that setting now that you abandoned Rosetta. I remember that my old i7 plus 8 GB struggled with more than 2-3 if I was using the PC. I settled for the five year badge with a slight 4 day margin.



Very true - I think I remember reading that the maximum recommended number of ARP is no more than your physical cores.  Memory requirements are higher as well.

I did suspend Rosetta for the WCG challenges we entered, but after seeing the results I resumed Rosetta yesterday.  Nothing but the 'VirtualBox is not installed error' so far.  I think the team at U of W just doesn't want to send me any jobs.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Very true - I think I remember reading that the maximum recommended number of ARP is no more than your physical cores.  Memory requirements are higher as well.
> 
> I did suspend Rosetta for the WCG challenges we entered, but after seeing the results I resumed Rosetta yesterday.  Nothing but the 'VirtualBox is not installed error' so far.  I think the team at U of W just doesn't want to send me any jobs.


You have to strike at the right time and that was yesterday evening, my time. I got more than I can handle since I changed the run-time from 8 to 12 hours. Ups.


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

Guys I'm having a senior moment I think but I just wished to check in with you...

I've got some OPNG work units in and they are ready to go.  Sadly for some reason today, they only seem to be completing one at a time.  Yesterday they where doing 12 at a time as I had it set in the settings when we did the app_config and cc_config setup back along.

Would anyone know why or what would be stopping it carry on with the GPU work at all??









Here's my config files as they where yesterday - 
app_config 

<app_config>
<app>
<name>opng</name>
<max_concurrent>12</max_concurrent>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>0.0833</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>

cc_config
<cc_config>
<options>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
</options>
</cc_config>

Am I missing something or am I having a senior moment here??


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 17, 2022)

app_config.xml looks OK.

I don't really know what cc_config does , but syntax also looks OK.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2022)

phill said:


> Guys I'm having a senior moment I think but I just wished to check in with you...
> 
> I've got some OPNG work units in and they are ready to go.  Sadly for some reason today, they only seem to be completing one at a time.  Yesterday they where doing 12 at a time as I had it set in the settings when we did the app_config and cc_config setup back along.
> 
> ...


The app_config looks ok. The last six lines isn’t a part of it, right? Ninja…
Run the file and ask for work or re-start if that doesn’t work.


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

Tried shutting down Boinc and restarting it but that came back with the same issue...  Tried a restart (cause in IT, that fixes everything more often than not!!) but sadly that's not worked either...  I'm getting this now -





I think it started last night/this morning after a reboot as I noticed I had a few jobs to do but they were just sat there...  I've checked over the preferences...





Couldn't see anything in there that would have caused anything that I'm aware of....  Rarely look in there as it is anyways...





I can't see what is going on there either....





Also noticed that the GPU is not constantly under load via MSI...





Am I being stupid or is there an issue there?  Is anyone else getting this sort of thing at all?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2022)

The fluctuating load is normal when you run one or few units. The rest of the settings look ok. All that I can suggest is to try 10 and 0.1. The PC is running the correct program, it just read the numbers wrong. This is the best I can do.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 17, 2022)

Aren't the maximum number of tasks already running, and is it showing the tasks that are ready to run next as soon as another task is completed?

You can switch between views with a click on the button on the left side to :

"show active tasks" vs "show all tasks"


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> The fluctuating load is normal when you run one or few units. The rest of the settings look ok. All that I can suggest is to try 10 and 0.1. The PC is running the correct program, it just read the numbers wrong. This is the best I can do.


Sadly I've just ran out of the OPNG tasks for the moment, but I've changed it to 10 just for a trial and to see if that makes any difference...


Jacky_BEL said:


> Aren't the maximum number of tasks already running, and is it showing the tasks that are ready to run next as soon as another task is completed?
> 
> You can switch between views with a click on the button on the left side to :
> 
> "show active tasks" vs "show all tasks"


Well that's the thing, before hand, when the tasks would come, they'd put other tasks on hold, so I'm guessing like a priority type thing?   At the moment, this doesn't seem to have been happening and has just done the one at a time...  I'll see what happens   I'll keep my eye on it...  If anyone else gets the same sort of thing happening, please do let us know back here


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2022)

My two 2xOPNG GPUs are still running like that and my 8x has dried out and has been from before your first post. I will of course report if I see a similar behavior


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 18, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Do you have them limited in your device profile?  I have mine set to 8 maximum at a time and usually have 6-8 on each machine that use that profile.
> 
> View attachment 232841



Well, it was limited to whatever Maximum Output sets.  I'd never dug into the Custom profile until now.  Although I think all machines are set to use local prefs (although maybe that only applies to schedule?), so would editing web profile have an effect?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 18, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Well, it was limited to whatever Maximum Output sets.  I'd never dug into the Custom profile until now.  Although I think all machines are set to use local prefs (although maybe that only applies to schedule?), so would editing web profile have an effect?



I _think_ I remember that when you opt in to ARP, it defaults to one concurrent job because of the greater system requirements.  I can't find anything on the WCG site about it, so I may not know what I'm talking about (wouldn't be the first time).

I think it's either/or for web or local profile.  If you choose web it ignores anything you've changed in the client settings.

I moved to using web profiles so I could pick and choose without touching the computer.


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> My two 2xOPNG GPUs are still running like that and my 8x has dried out and has been from before your first post. I will of course report if I see a similar behavior





80-watt Hamster said:


> Well, it was limited to whatever Maximum Output sets.  I'd never dug into the Custom profile until now.  Although I think all machines are set to use local prefs (although maybe that only applies to schedule?), so would editing web profile have an effect?


I couldn't see anything to maximum output set or anything like that, I know there's something there for the how many types of tasks do you wish to have but nothing more that I could see...  


weekendgeek said:


> I _think_ I remember that when you opt in to ARP, it defaults to one concurrent job because of the greater system requirements.  I can't find anything on the WCG site about it, so I may not know what I'm talking about (wouldn't be the first time).
> 
> I think it's either/or for web or local profile.  If you choose web it ignores anything you've changed in the client settings.
> 
> I moved to using web profiles so I could pick and choose without touching the computer.


I normally just leave it to whatever if I'm honest, I don't tend to worry about the tweaking and such, I just crunch whatever comes down    Here's hoping it's sorts itself out a little quickly... I'm on the hunt for points!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 18, 2022)

I am still puzzled why 3 of my machines won't run OPNG's.
Same program configurations, same profiles and it just won't run them.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 18, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am still puzzled why 3 of my machines won't run OPNG's.
> Same program configurations, same profiles and it just won't run them.



Connect them to F@H instead?  My impression from some of @mstenholm's comments (though I can, as always, be wrong) is that there's generally less OPNG work than there are clients to run them.  May as well put them to good use somewhere.

(I realize that's not actually a solution to the stated problem.)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Connect them to F@H instead?  My impression from some of @mstenholm's comments (though I can, as always, be wrong) is that there's generally less OPNG work than there are clients to run them.  May as well put them to good use somewhere.
> 
> (I realize that's not actually a solution to the stated problem.)


A small number of crunchers from two teams uses cron and Windows Scheduler to query for work every 3-5 minute. They have a great number of decent hardware but they have decreased their involvement in WCG when the nature of jobs increased the run-time without a similar increase in points. When the jobs return to normal they might return and then we will be back to the few jobs again. My low-end GPUs have had jobs more or less constant the past week but my 2070S spend 90-95% of its time in 2D clocks. 

F@H is a better bet if you want to stay warm during the winter.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> F@H is a better bet if you want to stay warm during the winter.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 18, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> F@H is a better bet if you want to stay warm during the winter.



That's no joke a decent chunk of why I signed up for F@H and WCG.  Though I've only got one F@H-worthy card atm, and it's likely to stay that way for the foreseeable future.  Damn graphics market...


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 18, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> That's no joke a decent chunk of why I signed up for F@H and WCG.


I'll agree with the gentleman here lol

FAH puts the GPU to good use during winter


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 18, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am still puzzled why 3 of my machines won't run OPNG's.
> Same program configurations, same profiles and it just won't run them.


Upon reading about WCG I vaguely remember installing WCG as a service for security reasons.
And this could be why these 3 machines wouldn't run OPNG.
So I did reinstall WCG and it seems to be doing OPNG now.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 21, 2022)

phill said:


> Guys I'm having a senior moment I think but I just wished to check in with you...
> 
> I've got some OPNG work units in and they are ready to go.  Sadly for some reason today, they only seem to be completing one at a time.  Yesterday they where doing 12 at a time as I had it set in the settings when we did the app_config and cc_config setup back along.
> 
> ...


Do you need the 1 CPU per OPNG-task?
Maybe lower cpu_usage in the app_config.xml to free up CPU cores ?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Do you need the 1 CPU per OPNG-task?
> Maybe lower cpu_usage in the app_config.xml to free up CPU cores ?


You need one thread per ONPG task but you can run more than one ONPG at a time. I wrote a long private message to you some days ago but your settings does that you can’t receive them. I’m not at my PC and is about to head for bed so…..


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 23, 2022)

With help from @mstenholm I did some optimisation for OPNG work now that they are in abundant supply.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 24, 2022)

I will be optimizing my 2 PC's with the roomiest case for OPNG work now.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I will be optimizing my 2 PC's with the roomiest case for OPNG work now.


Two GPUs in one PC is no guarantee for twice the ONPG work, but test and see. You have enough more or less identical systems to make a comparison.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 24, 2022)

phill said:


> I couldn't see anything to maximum output set or anything like that, I know there's something there for the how many types of tasks do you wish to have but nothing more that I could see...
> 
> I normally just leave it to whatever if I'm honest, I don't tend to worry about the tweaking and such, I just crunch whatever comes down    Here's hoping it's sorts itself out a little quickly... I'm on the hunt for points!!



I think this is what @80-watt Hamster is referring to:






Instead of a custom profile , you can choose the preset "Maximum Output" profile , in the device profiles section.



mstenholm said:


> Two GPUs in one PC is no guarantee for twice the ONPG work, but test and see. You have enough more or less identical systems to make a comparison.


I am staying with 1 GPU per system.
I will try to have a queue for caching more OPNG work and fill it up when OPNG's are available.


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2022)

I believe so @Jacky_BEL and likewise, I just have one GPU per crunching PC.  More chances of something hitting your PC I'd hope   As @mstenholm says, it's luck really


----------



## HammerON (Jan 25, 2022)

I have been having trouble getting any work for my 6700XT.  I have been getting plenty for my 3080.  Don't know what the deal is.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 25, 2022)

HammerON said:


> I have been having trouble getting any work for my 6700XT.  I have been getting plenty for my 3080.  Don't know what the deal is.


Isn't OPNG Cuda based so only Nvidia cards get them?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 25, 2022)

I used to get them before I switched the motherboard/CPU from the 3900X to the 3960X.  I have had some for the 6700XT since then.  I think it was last week or the week before that I had a page full of Valid OPNG's for the rig with the 6700XT.  Before I switched out the motherboard/CPU, I was getting them on a regular basis.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 25, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> Isn't OPNG Cuda based so only Nvidia cards get them?


There are options to let GPU work run on AMD/ATI , Intel or Nvidia.
@mstenholm runs OPNG on a AMD HD7770.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> There are options to let GPU work run on AMD/ATI , Intel or Nvidia.
> @mstenholm runs OPNG on a AMD HD7770.


AMD works just fine even on my low power backup for a backup GPU. We are talking about max 50W for around 30k per day for the GPU alone, 170W for the PC. Today that PC did 281 points per hour beating my 3900X with a 2070 S that uses around 228W/371W for 250 pph. Ok the slow had jobs all day, and the fast were busy max 10% of the time.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> There are options to let GPU work run on AMD/ATI , Intel or Nvidia.
> @mstenholm runs OPNG on a AMD HD7770.











						Help
					

What if you could support causes you care about while reading this post? Your device’s unused computing power can help scientists tackle some of the world’s biggest problems: from finding better #HIV and #cancer treatments to more efficient sources of renewable energy? I just joined World...



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## Arjai (Jan 25, 2022)

OK, just got the R7 240, for $20, delivered today. I installed and logged in via Teamviewer. Got WCG running and it is using the GPU!! Also, it is Folding, albeit at 1 job per day and a half! LOL.

Better than a stick in the eye!

I did not expect this thing to do anything but allow me to use the computer to crunch, since I could not see the box on Teamviewer after a reboot (my 580 died a while back and it wasn't an issue because I could still pull it up on Teamviewer, for some reason, a week or so ago, it quit working after the last reboot).

Somebody, can't remember who, sent me an E-Bay link to this 240 for $20.

Best 20 I have spent in a while!!

So, good news is threefold, I am writing this on my newly restarted box, "White", I am crunching again on this thing (15,000 WCG points daily avg.) and the GPU is working for both WCG crunching and Folding at Home!

Way more than I expected from this little tiny GPU!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 26, 2022)

I am in a bit of a dilemma.

Do I run workunits to get runtime for my next badges , or do I run OPNG's for points to stay ahead of Team China.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am in a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> Do I run workunits to get runtime for my next badges , or do I run OPNG's for points to stay ahead of Team China.


You lose max 2 hours per PC, go for the points, ONPG will not be around for ever. The next GPU project isn’t just around the corner.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2022)

I hope that this isn’t a “what did I said” post but the very few OPNGs I got after midnight UTC are re-sends. Look for a _1 or _2 at the end of filename. Did any of you get your normal shipments?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 30, 2022)

OPNG work was noticably lower at this end also. But mostly _0 , and some _1.
I tried to fire up some F@h work.

What is the best strategy to run both WCG and F@h GPU work?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> OPNG work was noticably lower at this end also. But mostly _0 , and some _1.
> I tried to fire up some F@h work.
> 
> What is the best strategy to run both WCG and F@h GPU work?


You will get reduced QRB of course but with hardly any OPNGs around that’s a very small penalty/risk. I ran both at a time under similar conditions and I would that again if the situation doesn’t change. If you run more then one OPNG job at the time the folding will be real slow. I would remove the app_config until the situation is back to normal and start folding.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 30, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> What is the best strategy to run both WCG and F@h GPU work?



You also have to delegate 1 CPU core to folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2022)

WOW!

Well, @phill gets a break.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 10, 2022)

Guess it's time for loop maintenance, down til April is crazy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2022)

theonedub said:


> down til April is crazy.


So, what do you think, Zip or CD-R?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 10, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, what do you think, Zip or CD-R?


Definitely the tape


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, what do you think, Zip or CD-R?


If I read my mail before checking the WCG forum on TPU I could have saved myself a lot of wondering.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 10, 2022)

Just started up a new PC for boinc. Gonna be a while before I get a feel for it's output. 
Might need to spin up something else to keep the heat going during downtime.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 10, 2022)

Yeah, it's crazy that it's going to be down for about a month and a half.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 10, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Yeah, it's crazy that it's going to be down for about a month and a half.


Well, I sure hope that means they're taking this extremely seriously.


----------



## phill (Feb 10, 2022)

Didn't know if anyone has seen the link??

But as I've been a little tied up since being home, I thought I'd post it up just in case  

So, more so for the big crunchers, what are you going to do with all the spare electric cash you'll be saving!??!    This is taken from the link above - 

As part of preparing for the final phase of WCG migration, we want to make volunteers aware of the following important dates:


World Community Grid pauses sending out work units: February 14, 2022.
World Community Grid pauses receiving work units: February 27, 2022.
Website and forum will be offline: from February 28 until April 22, 2022. A simplified version of the website will act as a sign post during the transition, to share updates and communicate our progress and roadmap for the World Community Grid in 2022.

Any ideas on who will save the most cash??!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2022)

So, is all the work units that members have just going to sit idle? 

I've got a ton of work units and I'm assuming they will cease to run come Monday. Or if they actually run, are they not going to upload to the servers?


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 11, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> So, is all the work units that members have just going to sit idle?
> 
> I've got a ton of work units and I'm assuming they will cease to run come Monday. Or if they actually run, are they not going to upload to the servers?


There will be no new work units after 14/02. You have until 27/02 to finish whatever you may still have. From then you'll have to wait until 22/04 for WCG to resume sending out work


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> There will be no new work units after 14/02. You have until 27/02 to finish whatever you may still have. From then you'll have to wait until 22/04 for WCG to resume sending out work



Oh, well that's good. At least a person is able to finish all the work units he or she has prior to being idle.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2022)

Looks like we might have to start folding for a bit!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Oh, well that's good. At least a person is able to finish all the work units he or she has prior to being idle.


I'm actually thinking of maxing out my queue instead of the 1/2 day I normally run.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm actually thinking of maxing out my queue instead of the 1/2 day I normally run.


I might do the same as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm actually thinking of maxing out my queue instead of the 1/2 day I normally run.


 
I've had mine set to 2 days forever. That should keep em busy for a bit.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Looks like we might have to start folding for a bit!


I will have to, at least one or two jobs in the mornings to heat up my office. I sold most of my better GPUs so I’m down to one 2070 S. OPNG runs fine on the lower end stuff but the Quick Return Bonus with a 7770 isn’t that great . That GPU is the most productive today, OK it normally isn’t.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 12, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> OK so two Ks.  I have switched my glasses and now I can see that is what you wrote  Then I would take the older brother with more threads.
> 
> In order to make a decent test you need to run them a week before the points are correct but yes if you have the time and energy please test.





weekendgeek said:


> With 99% certainty, the 10700K will out produce an 11600k for WCG.  It will use less power and run cooler doing so.  Rocket Lake is hot n' hungry.  Excellent choice on the Z490 A-Pro.  Have one myself that's run both a 10900 and a 10400 (both non-K).  It's rock solid.



Everyone's predictions appear to be correct, with some minor caveats.  I've only run an eyeball analysis, the runtime is probably too short for "good" data, and the two chips weren't running on exactly the same platform.  If anyone's interested, I can elaborate on all of that further.  Short version is that the 10700K outproduces the 11600K by somewhere in the range of 10-20,000 ppd.  The 11600K smokes my 9700K by about that same amount.  Guess it's time to watch for deals on an 11700K.  You know, for science. 

Bad news on the Z490-A PRO, though, @weekendgeek.  The refurb I got was apparently faulty, and would happily run the i5, but choked on the i7.   So back it went, replaced by a GB Z590 Aorus Ultra, which has thankfully been trouble-free.

EDIT:  On a whim, I checked on 11700Ks at Microcenter.  Pretty good deal, but not good enough:




I need better cooling first, anyway.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 14, 2022)

Figured I could grab some extra tasks along the way.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 15, 2022)

If you're a charitable sort, you could describe me as curious. Less charitably, that characterization could be "nosy" instead. Either way, imma call roll: what are folks crunching on? For myself:

Xeon X5670 @ 3.0
Xeon X5670 @ 4.0
i7 9700K @ 4.2
i7 10700K @ 4.6

Both i7s are hamstrung by insufficient cooling. Pretty sure the 3.0 Xeon is being held back by a lame board.  Disclaimer: I'm not chasing perf/W atm. It's COLD here in the winter.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> If you're a charitable sort, you could describe me as curious. Less charitably, that characterization could be "nosy" instead. Either way, imma call roll: what are folks crunching on? For myself:
> 
> Xeon X5670 @ 3.0
> Xeon X5670 @ 4.0
> ...


The team overall breakdown is here BoincStats CPU for team TPU
The listing is for CPUs that has been active the past 60 days as far as I remember and it’s not complete since the owners has to tick show my CPUs somewhere in the settings.
I’m in the same situation as you, and that’s the reason my +150W W3670 has been running until now. Your 4 GHz Xeon is at least up there as well.


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> If you're a charitable sort, you could describe me as curious. Less charitably, that characterization could be "nosy" instead. Either way, imma call roll: what are folks crunching on? For myself:
> 
> Xeon X5670 @ 3.0
> Xeon X5670 @ 4.0
> ...


Pretty much anything that's efficient to do so to be honest...  Which is something like this if the sun is out and everything is working....

Ryzen 1700X x 2/2700/2700X/3900X x 2/3950X/5950X
Then the dual Xeons in the servers - I think E5-2658 V2 and then if I can get the sun out long enough dual Xeons in two others E5-2683 V4... 

I do have a few Intel CPUs here now that I could get involved as well - the 6700k runs on Rosetta for the most part...  But I've a E5-1680 V2, 8086k and a 7980XE I could try and get running too...

I do still have the X58 era of Xeon's here too, so the L5640's, they are in the older couple of servers here but they might be lower powered than the normal models of the X58 kit but they are still heavy on the juice and due to their age, I stopped crunching with them a little while ago.. 

Sadly if I was running this lot with all the costs of the electric over here, my months wages would go on just the electric...  Have to be a little careful....


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 15, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> what are folks crunching on


A single Ryzen 5 3600 for WCG and ye ol' RX 580 for FAH (though I cut FAH off during summer due to summer being hot as hell). I leave the computer on nearly 16 hours daily anyway, so letting it crunch while I'm not using it felt like a good idea. Electricity bills are not a concern due to ridiculous low cost.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 16, 2022)

Forty-eight minutes until the long(-ish) sleep...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2022)

Both crunchers are now out of work

@80-watt Hamster - I am (was) crunching on two 3960X rigs @ 3.8GHz.  One rig has a 3080 and the other has a 6700XT.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2022)

2190 units in queue and then it’s time to BIOS updates on the three AMDs, update Ubuntu to 20.04 LTS on the one with a partly corrupted 18.04 LTS and adding 16 GB Die B to the pool.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 16, 2022)

This will last me until Friday or Saturday probably.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2022)

I probably only have another day or two left and I'll be out of work units.


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2022)

Just checked and my 3950X  rig has about 160 work units left, I think the rest of the rigs are nearly out..  I'll have to turn on the 5950X and see what that has but I don't think it'll be very much....  Hopefully this break will give me much needed down time so I can actually get a few things sorted out and moved around


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2022)

Well, one of my systems already completed all work and the other 2 probably have about another day's worth  is all.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 17, 2022)

Same. I'll likely finish today or early tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2022)

1299 left. I managed to get a few Rosettas to stretch my WCG. The 2700X insists to not work with Rosetta but the around 500 each will last 72 hours


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Same. I'll likely finish today or early tomorrow



Looks like you'll be done soon.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2022)

Don't forget to think about switching to folding@home while we are waiting for our crunching to resume.  Help our folding team folks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2022)

I just finished my last WU's.  I've had them this long because the system that they were on is only used 14 hours a day, so that 3 day queue lasted a bit longer.  I didn't plan it that way, but I have had a chuckle or two over my pie position over the last few days.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 18, 2022)

Random solitary WU showed up. Again. Any one else getting lone WUs?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2022)

If a WU timed out on another's account, they would send it out to someone else, even with the present circumstances.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2022)

I got 16 on the 18th so I still have 663 to go  
Since my two 2700Xs started getting Rosetta I most assume that they will finish in time.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

Well guys and gals, since the WCG work units are coming to an end for people that have them and they are shutting down for a few weeks now and since @mstenholm mentioned it a few days ago, I thought I'd do as I should have said, here's a few links for anyone willing and wanting to push some of their horsepower into some thing else, we've got Folding or Rosetta for you all  

Hopefully the links below will help, but any questions throw something in the usual forum threads, we'll help wherever possible!! 

How to setup folding.... Team 50711!!!!

Folding need to knows!!

Rosetta Pie Stats!

If there's anything else, please just let us know    I tried to find a few links for the threads here at TPU for signing up, etc. I don't believe we've got one for Rosetta but if you use Boinc as I'm sure most do, you'll just need to select add new project, select Rosetta (when you've signed up for it) and away you go after the usual username and password have been put in you signed up with 
Work for that seems a little hit and miss at times for it but hopefully it'll be ok


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 19, 2022)

Well, this is a bit.. unexpected. Received a giant amount of WUs.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2022)

As @thebluebumblebee mentioned above they will re-send timed out jobs. There will be plenty more coming for those with their PCs on and asking.
 I`m down to two rigs with jobs and they will last for +24 hours.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 19, 2022)

Guess I'll keep WCG in the background then.


----------



## Lorec (Feb 22, 2022)

Seems I shut off my crunchers prematurely! 
I will try to boot them up again, maybe scrounge a little unit or two?    
But I gotta clean them too, take advantage of the downtime...
Hope all You guys are well, lets keep on keeping on!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2022)

I haven't seen a WU since yesterday morning and have only one outstanding "Pending Validation".


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I haven't seen a WU since yesterday morning and have only one outstanding "Pending Validation".


That one could just get you some pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2022)

Wow!








						5950x onsale on amazon $499
					

https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-5950X-32-Thread-Processor/dp/B0815Y8J9N




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2022)

They are amazing CPUs!!    I was extremely lucky that a friend bought me one


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 4, 2022)

Hey all,

Wanting to switch over from CPU folding to crunching w/ BOINC (desktop + phone), I understand WCG is under maintenance right now. I'm assuming it's not possible to register for the team until that's complete?


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 4, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanting to switch over from CPU folding to crunching w/ BOINC (desktop + phone), I understand WCG is under maintenance right now. I'm assuming it's not possible to register for the team until that's complete?


Nothing is operative in the meantime.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanting to switch over from CPU folding to crunching w/ BOINC (desktop + phone), I understand WCG is under maintenance right now. I'm assuming it's not possible to register for the team until that's complete?


@MachineLearning I saw that you managed to put your 5600X to good use in our small Rosetta team under a slightly different name. Ferrari reference?  I did notice that python jobs isn’t playing nice and ruin the run time (steal) cpu cycles from the normal Rosetta jobs. Compare runtime with cpu-time. My advice is to opt out of the pythons. Good luck with your ARMs. Plenty have made tons of work with these. And lastly - welcome to our TPU Rosetta team  and do write if you have questions as long it doesn’t involves python and ARM.


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 4, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> @MachineLearning I saw that you managed to put your 5600X to good use in our small Rosetta team under a slightly different name. Ferrari reference?  I did notice that python jobs isn’t playing nice and ruin the run time (steal) cpu cycles from the normal Rosetta jobs. Compare runtime with cpu-time. My advice is to opt out of the pythons. Good luck with your ARMs. Plenty have made tons of work with these. And lastly - welcome to our TPU Rosetta team  and do write if you have questions as long it doesn’t involves python and ARM.


Not a Ferrari reference, but good guess   just a string of numbers in case MachineLearning is taken.

Thank you very much for the tips! It's my main rig so I may not fret over maximizing performance too much, I'll opt out of the Pythons for sure though. I've got a couple other systems to throw in the mix later on


----------



## Nordic (Mar 4, 2022)

It seems that I forgot to heat my home this winter partially with crunching. This will be corrected for the remaining cold months.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Here we are with some news on the project and how and what is going on if anyone is interested 

WCG News Link

I hope everyone is doing well and ok


----------



## Nordic (Apr 3, 2022)

It seems WCG is down for a bit. I have setup Rosetta and MilkyWay for projects.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2022)

Nordic said:


> It seems WCG is down for a bit. I have setup Rosetta and MilkyWay for projects.


As James? Your 5950X is very capable.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 3, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> As James? Your 5950X is very capable.


Yes. As my old profile name James. Unlike TPU it is not as easy to change profile names over there.


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2022)

Massive thanks to you @Nordic for supporting TPUs Rosetta project!!     I did wonder, now I know!!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 13, 2022)

Do we know when WCG will be back up?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 13, 2022)

PaulieG said:


> Do we know when WCG will be back up?


Our captain @phill posted a link some post up. It didn’t open at the time but he might remember where he found it.

Edit: the link worked now for me but isn’t usefull in the sense when they will release new work. My GPUs are off, actually all my CPUs are as well. Got tired and poor from distributed help to organizations that take us for granted. Some top 10 places are there for the taking.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 13, 2022)

PaulieG said:


> Do we know when WCG will be back up?


April 22 at the earliest.


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2022)

PaulieG said:


> Do we know when WCG will be back up?





mstenholm said:


> Our captain @phill posted a link some post up. It didn’t open at the time but he might remember where he found it.
> 
> Edit: the link worked now for me but isn’t usefull in the sense when they will release new work. My GPUs are off, actually all my CPUs are as well. Got tired and poor from distributed help to organizations that us for granted. Some top 10 places are there for the taking.





windwhirl said:


> April 22 at the earliest.


Hey guys, I'm not sure if this is the link @mstenholm is meaning Linky to the WCG News but that shows all the news from the updates on the upgrade and such.  I'd gather that as soon as the update is up and running, they'll send out something to everyone


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 13, 2022)

phill said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if this is the link @mstenholm is meaning Linky to the WCG News but that shows all the news from the updates on the upgrade and such. I'd gather that as soon as the update is up and running, they'll send out something to everyone


I’m just saying that you are on top on things, you know Captain like.


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I’m just saying that you are on top on things, you know Captain like.


I do try to be but never feel like I'm on top of anything!!  !!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2022)

phill said:


> I do try to be but never feel like I'm on top of anything!!  !!



Come on bro, we couldn't ask for a better team captain.


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Come on bro, we couldn't ask for a better team captain.


Tell that to the Mrs's mate!!   !!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2022)

phill said:


> Tell that to the Mrs's mate!!   !!!!



I'm sure she would disagree. That's because you spend so much time managing the likes of us.


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> I'm sure she would disagree. That's because you spend so much time managing the likes of us.


You are so not wrong!!  

She just doesn't understand the important things in life like WCG or PC Hardware or PC Gaming (I mean Unreal is a prime target there....) ...  Forget trying to explain and get her on board with that, attention span of a gold fish I think....  Hang on, that might be harsh to the gold fish.....  Maybe attention span of a leaf staying still in the wind??  No, still harsh on the leaf...  

I'm out, I can't think of anything!!


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2022)

Well guys and gals, with looking about for some updates this morning, I'd noticed that WCG had updated about when they are planning to get the crunching up and running for WCG again, looks like the date has been moved back a bit sadly....   More info below for anyone interested etc. 

WCG News Update






Why they can't format the damn page better is beyond me but still, just in case anyone wishes to read it


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2022)

Well, I wonder if they are going to be able to start back up on the 9th? 

That's less than a full week ahead.


----------



## phill (May 8, 2022)

Well to update a little as @Zachary85 mentioned in the Rosetta Pie thread and I've been meaning to do an update on the points anyways, there was a small post about the status of WCG coming back online, so I've got the link below and a snip of it just in case as its probably just a load easier  

WCG Update, Click me!! Or me!!





Hopefully there will be a bit more of a timescale given out soon, but I guess it might be a little while after the 9th...  I am pretty sure like most projects, there's loads more to it than actually first thought.....


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2022)

Krembil writes that they will be ready tomorrow evening, presumably their time - Restart


----------



## MachineLearning (May 11, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Krembil writes that they will be ready tomorrow evening, presumably their time - Restart


My takeaway was that they would be ready to commit to a restart date before the 12th - not actually be able to restart by then. It seems there's more testing yet to be done. But maybe I'm comprehending this incorrectly.


> As we are now able to continue with testing the system we plan to reassess the earliest WCG restart date we can commit to by Thursday evening (May 12th, 2022). We will post an updated schedule to social media and to the website on the 12th.


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> My takeaway was that they would be ready to commit to a restart date before the 12th - not actually be able to restart by then. It seems there's more testing yet to be done. But maybe I'm comprehending this incorrectly.


You are right. I’m not sure if I trust their dates, this announcement were made today the 11th, not the 10th as they wrote. Well we will see. I got one machine on most of the time.


----------



## phill (May 11, 2022)

Apologies guys for not updating the thread, down to the hospital again for a check up this time, will update as soon as I can


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2022)

No worries @phill !!!
Heal up soon


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

HammerON said:


> No worries @phill !!!
> Heal up soon


Healing is taking its sweet time (another two months I think!!) but here's hoping they can get this ready to go shortly    We all need a bit of WCG in our lives again.....  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2022)

phill said:


> We all need a bit of WCG in our lives again.....


Don't you mean "I have a Threadripper to test"?


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't you mean "I have a Threadripper to test"?


And a few others as well    Not to mention it would be great to get the two Dell servers crunching away on their 64 threads each...  Damn electric bill would kill me within a week leaving it all on!!!


----------



## Zachary85 (May 13, 2022)

WCG is looking to restart on May 24th.  https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/news/0512
Hope nothing else goes wrong before then.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 13, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> WCG is looking to restart on May 24th.  https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/news/0512
> Hope nothing else goes wrong before then.



Just in time for summer...


----------



## mstenholm (May 13, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Just in time for summer...


My X58 system isn’t going to participate for sure and the rest is going to run just enough to blow away spiderweb form the heatsink. Electricity has become to expensive for summer use.


----------



## phill (May 13, 2022)

Just seen the update, here's hoping it actually happens.  I think WCG is going to have a bit of a shock when half the people only turn on half of their systems due to power costs...  Its frustrating that the later spring and summer months are when I can actually get some good numbers, when its the damn hottest....  Typical....


----------



## phill (May 24, 2022)

Well everyone, here we are with another update from WCG.....  Apologies not updated sooner!

WCG News
Update for the 23rd May....


----------



## windwhirl (May 24, 2022)

Finally.


----------



## phill (May 24, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Finally.


Its definitely been a long damn time coming!!


----------



## debs3759 (May 26, 2022)

I've been waiting impatiently to restart. Their front page still says they'll be back online 2 days ago.


----------



## phill (May 27, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> I've been waiting impatiently to restart. Their front page still says they'll be back online 2 days ago.


I know its frustrating, I need them to get it sorted so I can save £40+ a month keeping a connection open so I can switch over the email accounts with...  Less than impressed its been delaying even longer.  They did mention in the text, it would be next week when we hear again, but I'm refreshing the page every so often throughout the day.   Here's hoping.


----------



## debs3759 (May 28, 2022)

From Facebook:

We were unable to bring our production environment to the same state as the QA environment this week. As we also have yet to resolve an issue that prevents BOINC clients from downloading workunits, the effort to bring the Grid back online has stretched into next week. We will provide a further update on Monday, May 30th.
Thank you for your patience and understanding.
Thank you
WCG Tech team


----------



## phill (May 28, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> From Facebook:
> 
> We were unable to bring our production environment to the same state as the QA environment this week. As we also have yet to resolve an issue that prevents BOINC clients from downloading workunits, the effort to bring the Grid back online has stretched into next week. We will provide a further update on Monday, May 30th.
> Thank you for your patience and understanding.
> ...


Thanks @Debs for the info, not sure why they haven't put it on the main web page but still...  

Monday the 30th it will hopefully will be


----------



## phill (May 30, 2022)

Still nothing showing on the WCG website, I've not signed in to Facebook for 4 months, but with a quick search I couldn't see anything different from their Facebook page either...  Here's hoping they will update things soon!!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2022)

Sadly still no more information     I hope they can say something soon!!


----------



## HammerON (May 31, 2022)

Kind of frustrating, but what can you do but wait it out.  I wish they were a little better at communicating...


----------



## phill (May 31, 2022)

It really does seem to be a popular trait with them at the moment.   Rosetta is even worse but I'm thankful that WCG is a little better.  I just wish to be able log in and change my email address so I can cancel my old ISP!!   £40 a month its costing me to keep it up and running and I'm not really that happy about it but I can't loose the log in as I'll never be able to do anything for the team again!!   Ugh..   My bad I guess, I digress......  

Still, hopefully next few days.........


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2022)

HammerON said:


> I wish they were a little better at communicating...


They're not off to a good start.


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm not sure if anyone has seen it via Facebook (I'm not using it, but I'm searching with Google so it showed up the following 





Kinda late with the update on the 30th, still not sure what is happening so here's hoping we hear soon 

Just had a quick check with a Google search and no updates yet via their Tweeter or Facebook pages...

Facebook WCG

Twitter WCG

WCG Homepage

If anyone see's a peep please let us know


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 2, 2022)

So after a bit of fiddling around with my new 5950X it ended up in the worst place of three, my HAF 500 with Windows, only. My dual boot 32 GB bench will not load a OS since MSI apparently had to save place in this new and only BIOS that actually support the CPU. My Linux disk didn’t load so Windows it is for now. Since I only have 16 GB in this machine I started out to run 16 Rosetta jobs. My poor NH-U12S SE can keep it at 66 degree C and I only pull 190-95W from the wall. The 2700X took 235W for the same workload. I will run a few batches of jobs and think about why I only got 3975 MHz efficient in Cinebench23 and in Rosetta. Please drop a line if you known what I ought to look at.
I will perfer to make a new Linux Ubuntu disk. I found that its 20%, yes!, more efficient (points) than Windows 10 with my 2700X for Rosetta. The WCG number I assume is less.
Edit: after the first batch of 16 Rosetta jobs it seems that my 3900X/Linux running 16 jobs as well beat the 5950X/Windows by 10%. A new SSD and 16 GB is on my shopping list 
Edit2; I tried my Linux SSD again and this time it booted. I will make a test run with 16 jobs. One thing that I noticed is that the CPU also run at 3975 MHz here. I hope it’s a bios setting that I overlooked.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 3, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has seen it via Facebook (I'm not using it, but I'm searching with Google so it showed up the following
> 
> View attachment 249536
> 
> ...


I'm checking in Facebook a few times a day. Not expecting to hear anything for a few days though


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 4, 2022)

A new update from last night. https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/news/0603


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 4, 2022)

phill said:


> It really does seem to be a popular trait with them at the moment.   Rosetta is even worse but I'm thankful that WCG is a little better.  I just wish to be able log in and change my email address so I can cancel my old ISP!!   £40 a month its costing me to keep it up and running and I'm not really that happy about it but I can't loose the log in as I'll never be able to do anything for the team again!!   Ugh..   My bad I guess, I digress......
> 
> Still, hopefully next few days.........


So you are using the inbox you got from your ISP? But why though?


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> A new update from last night. https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/news/0603


Just in case no one can click....





And thank you @Zachary85 for posting, got way laid this morning  


Peter1986C said:


> So you are using the inbox you got from your ISP? But why though?


Just having it separate from everything else was the reason and then forgot to change it but now I can't change it until its back up and running which is frustrating....  Still never mind    Don't want to cancel it now since I won't be able to transfer the captain status to anyone if not.


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2022)

Still nothing as an update from WCG, but as its the end of the weekend, here we hope for tomorrow at some point    I hope it can't be that much longer.....


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 12, 2022)

phill said:


> Still nothing as an update from WCG, but as its the end of the weekend, here we hope for tomorrow at some point    I hope it can't be that much longer.....


They said, two weeks in a row, that early next week we would start, later changed to hear something . And I just made a Ubuntu disk for my more or less untested 5950X. Got a new floating point record btw, haven’t seen higher in the CPU listing. Gonna love Linux, 1,54 times higher than Win10 under similar settings. OK WCG don’t care much but Rosetta does.


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> They said, two weeks in a row, that early next week we would start, later changed to hear something . And I just made a Ubuntu disk for my more or less untested 5950X. Got a new floating point record btw, haven’t seen higher in the CPU listing. Gonna love Linux, 1,54 times higher than Win10 under similar settings. OK WCG don’t care much but Rosetta does.


Its getting very frustrating that's for sure... Here's hoping its within the next two weeks......


----------



## Quigly (Jun 12, 2022)

I moved to f@h for now. I wouldn't be surprised if they lose a lot of crunchers over these delays.


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2022)

I agree, its been a bit of a mess and with them trying to add new things to the site its making it even worse.  I don't know why they haven't got the bugs out before adding things to the site..  Seems madness to me


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2022)

Since my machines aren’t busy these days I decided to do a BIOS update on my X570 GB Master. Normally I don’t fix things that aren’t broken but since I have 16 GB incoming one of these days and I might swap CPUs I decided that today was the day. Its a dual boot and the first two time it went to Windows bypassing the boot manager or what’s it called. Finally I got into Linux and noticed that the temperature was 50 degree C and it had a power uptake of 140 W. F**k did something go wrong?

No, I got four Rosetta jobs  . 140 W isn’t going to make this very energy efficient points/W wise but at least I get to test the first 16 GB Viper Steel and get some pie if they complete. 4360 MHz, not bad for a 3900X at stock settings. Yes I know it’s only four threads.

Edit: I powered up my 5950X and it picked up five Rosetta jobs, 115 W and so potential much better points/W. This machine I run at a fixed 4200 GHz @ 1.06V to curb the heat, small heatsink…..


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2022)

What are your temps like @mstenholm when you have it 100% loaded? 

4.20GHz @ 1.06vcore is very good.  Have you set it in the bios for a fixed multiplier or just the voltage?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2022)

phill said:


> What are your temps like @mstenholm when you have it 100% loaded?
> 
> 4.20GHz @ 1.06vcore is very good.  Have you set it in the bios for a fixed multiplier or just the voltage?


The 5950X havn’t seen anything worse than Cinebench23 10 minutes and that is 66-68 degree C which is fine by me. That‘s with 220 W at the wall so I believe that’s the worst I will see for WCG and Rosetta. The Noctua heatsink has be upgraded with a NF-A12x25, the new 2000 rpm version and it’s not maxed out, but close 
I really haven’t figure out what setting I did in bios but I set -15 and 1100 somewhere at some point. Since running under Linux is important no Windows programs has been involved. The 1.06V is read by HWINFO64, so not quite true but I trust it’s about there. The multiplier is fixed.

My 3900X never sees more then 68 degree C but that’s what a good pump, heatsink and 480 mm rad do for you.

The result from my run was 89,15 points/hr for the 3900X (four jobs) and 94,38 for the 5950X (five jobs). The current Rosetta jobs need cache it seems. The full loaded 3900x and 5950X is doing 35-40 points/hr, not mine but the top-100 ones.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 22, 2022)

WCG website and forums are back on line.


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2022)

Thank you @Zachary85 for spreading the great news!!    I've even managed to change my email address now so I can finally cancel off my old ISP!!  Thank god for that.........

Now, wonder when they are going to start sending out some work.......


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2022)

Yup, finally able to log in again using BOINC but no work has been queued.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 22, 2022)

They're teasing us!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 22, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> They're teasing us!


At least I managed to add WCG on one machine that had a new install. That was yesterday. I had another machine that needed the same treatment so I tried and failed, twice today. Well, I guess that I will not miss out on work if I postpone my third try to tomorrow


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 22, 2022)

I can't find the post in the WCG forums right off hand, but the post I saw this morning did mention they wanted to get the website and forum up and running first. They wanted to make sure the forum and website are stable in real time before they start to release work units to the members.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 23, 2022)

It's in this thread: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,44100


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2022)

No updates, no crunching, disappointing to say the least.


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2022)

Its certainly pretty crap of them being over 4 months late/behind what they had said but I don't understand what could possibly be the issues with what they have been doing..  

Hopefully soon though @HammerON my crunchers are getting restless....


----------



## Quigly (Jul 1, 2022)

there's always F@H


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 5, 2022)

I just got a notice from World Community Grid to change the project from:
*"https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org*"  to "*https://master.worldcommunitygrid.org"*
Don't use the quote marks.
You can use your existing password.  I'm wait to see if I get some tasks.  No such luck.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 6, 2022)

I just got 5 WCG OpenPandemic work units this morning.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 6, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I just got 5 WCG OpenPandemic work units this morning.


Got  a “few” as well. 235, 263, spilt on three machines,  all OPN1. No GPU jobs.

Edit: last job recieved 12:48 UTC. 22 uploaded and plenty waiting for the server to free up space. Yes that is the error-message.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 6, 2022)

That didn't last long. Only got 10 work units and they are finished already.  Had some trouble getting them to upload after they finished, had to click retry a few times, but they did upload.  No new work yet.  It might have been a limited run to see how the system is working and to check for system bugs.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 6, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> That didn't last long. Only got 10 work units and they are finished already.  Had some trouble getting them to upload after they finished, had to click retry a few times, but they did upload.  No new work yet.  It might have been a limited run to see how the system is working and to check for system bugs.


Correct, thats what they informed us in the forum WCG forum

The points are all over, mostly on the high side.


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2022)

I've noticed a few jobs come in on one of my rigs but returning the work was a little painful...  Got all but one transfer done but will set that going in the morning.  Guess they are still testing the system...  Here's hoping we see it back in swing soon!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2022)

phill said:


> I've noticed a few jobs come in on one of my rigs but returning the work was a little painful...  Got all but one transfer done but will set that going in the morning.  Guess they are still testing the system...  Here's hoping we see it back in swing soon!


I got tired of trying to get all of them sent off as well, all three machines are now down for the night with 27 unsent jobs. No rush on my part, that just means points for tomorrow as well


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2022)

Works wonders that doesn't it?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> I just got a notice from World Community Grid to change the project from:
> *"https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org*"  to "*https://master.worldcommunitygrid.org"*
> Don't use the quote marks.
> You can use your existing password.  I'm wait to see if I get some tasks.  No such luck.


I switched my computer to master but the rest are still on www.  Neither are really functional yet.

I think Stanford/BOINC put that message up because they were seeing the error on their end.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2022)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I switched my computer to master but the rest are still on www.  Neither are really functional yet.
> 
> I think Stanford/BOINC put that message up because they were seeing the error on their end.


Yes, but we still wait for an official guide for the future address. I ignored it and got my unfair share of work and points. Our team came in first of the 425 teams that got and returned work yesterday and my newest addition came in with most points, 72k for CPU work and a bit for today as well. Not bad for around 160 jobs. I still have two jobs that I gave up uploading this morning. Others must have the same problem since I also have 15 in PV prison.

So this was a test and it will take some time to sort out the issues I suspect given the good time they spent getting this far. Happy crunching team


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 7, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> I just got a notice from World Community Grid to change the project from:
> *"https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org*"  to "*https://master.worldcommunitygrid.org"*
> Don't use the quote marks.
> You can use your existing password.  I'm wait to see if I get some tasks.  No such luck.


How do I change the url? I removed the project, then re-added it with the new url, and it still uses the old url. This is in Windows 10. It pretty quickly stops trying to connect


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> How do I change the url? I removed the project, then re-added it with the new url, and it still uses the old url. This is in Windows 10. It pretty quickly stops trying to connect


Don’t change it. You know that WCG has a forum, right? The question has been up at least 10 times the past days and finally the official word is - don’t do anything.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 7, 2022)

What bothers me most is that my status no longer says "communication deferred", so it looks like it'll not try again until I force it to update. Until a couple of days ago (last time I checked it), it was deferred for 3 hours, which seems more reasonable


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 7, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Don’t change it. You know that WCG has a forum, right? The question has been up at least 10 times the past days and finally the official word is - don’t do anything.


@mstenholm Thanks for this information.  I too was perplexed and couldn't change it.  Methinks these kind of simple oversights might not bode well for the future???


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @mstenholm Thanks for this information.  I too was perplexed and couldn't change it.  Methinks these kind of simple oversights might not bode well for the future???


I've changed it on a few rigs but I've been having a few jobs through here and there on a couple of the crunchers, I'll change it back tomorrow and see if I get any better of luck....  Finally got rid of the jobs from yesterday, but I don't think I had anything else through today on any of the rigs...  I'll have a check 

Have anyone else been getting many issues with any work they have been getting through??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> What bothers me most is that my status no longer says "communication deferred", so it looks like it'll not try again until I force it to update. Until a couple of days ago (last time I checked it), it was deferred for 3 hours, which seems more reasonable


It does that whenever there is a problem, and it additively grows the time for each deferral as to not overload the communication servers.



phill said:


> Have anyone else been getting many issues with any work they have been getting through??


AFAIK, didn't even get any work yet.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2022)

Now is the time to get jobs. NOW.

Edit: it lasted at least 20 minutes and I got +400. One machine was running some Rosetta jobs and I went to check and hit the update for WCG. That same machine only got 40 jobs but two others kept getting jobs long after I got the message. Strange, and maybe not since the settings are max 40, but the two others went past their settings. Well, it’s a cold summer so the 650W is OK.


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2022)

Had a few jobs for my 5950X but my two 3900X's seem to have been rather empty, we'll see how things progress  

How's everyone doing??


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 9, 2022)

Well that was good timing.  I dug out an older i-7 2600 system this morning and put in a new hard drive and loaded up Ubuntu Linux on it. Got boinc installed and was surprised to see it pick up a few WCG OPN1 work units.  My other two machines also loaded up a batch of WCG as well.   Sweet


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 9, 2022)

phill said:


> Had a few jobs for my 5950X but my two 3900X's seem to have been rather empty, we'll see how things progress
> 
> How's everyone doing??


I had a bunch running on one PC.  I started BOINC on another PC, requested an update and got a bunch of jobs.  They are all OPN jobs.  At the very least this looks like a longer test of the system.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2022)

This time plenty are sent direct to pending verification, meaning when it’s returned a new job is being sent out, so stay alert and hit the update key.
The maximum points for a job have been lowered from 494.7 to 314.2.



phill said:


> Had a few jobs for my 5950X but my two 3900X's seem to have been rather empty, we'll see how things progress
> 
> How's everyone doing??


My 5950X still gets job, 359 atm including the 32 already returned.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 9, 2022)

Just got 7 tasks on my i7 6700K. Not enough to fully utilise all 8 threads, but enough to give me hope


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 9, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> Just got 7 tasks on my i7 6700K. Not enough to fully utilise all 8 threads, but enough to give me hope


It's looking better now.  I have enough work to keep my 3 crunchers running for a day or two.  I'm just happy to see some activity finally!


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 9, 2022)

I only got the 7. Uploaded and pending validation. Hopefully will get more in the next batch


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> I only got the 7. Uploaded and pending validation. Hopefully will get more in the next batch


All that I have received the past few hours are re-sends, but they do come. In the middle of this WCG bonanza Rosetta decided to grace me with 17 jobs before I politely asked them to stop  .

Only six team members got jobs from the start or near start of this batch according to Free-DC. Let’s hope that more will join for the next Free-DC update beside you @debs3759


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2022)

Haven't had a single work unit come through yet.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Haven't had a single work unit come through yet.


Only 19 team members had that luck yesterday. Several people have noticed that their settings have been overruled but if you haven’t touched them since February you just were unlucky. I assume that you had a machine running from 3 PM to 6 UTC? Try again today and update often around that time window.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2022)

Been off the grid for a week.  Re-started BOINC and it states it is downloading a bunch of work, but then sadly nothing.  Weird.  I don't have time tonight to mess with it or check the WCG forums.  I was hoping for better news....  
Oh well, I will just let it do its thing and see what happens.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Been off the grid for a week.  Re-started BOINC and it states it is downloading a bunch of work, but then sadly nothing.  Weird.  I don't have time tonight to mess with it or check the WCG forums.  I was hoping for better news....
> Oh well, I will just let it do its thing and see what happens.


Wrong week to pull the cable 

We had three batches on three days I think. All were very short, like 20-120 minutes. I was lucky on the first, missed the second and had one machine doing Rosetta so babysitting that machine on the last, yesterday. Snatched 611 jobs .

Ignore the annoying message to change URL for the project.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 10, 2022)

Just got a batch of MCM work on all 3 of my machines. Well, they are trying to download but backing off.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Just got a batch of MCM work on all 3 of my machines. Well, they are trying to download but backing off.


Same here on the only machine running. Well, I still have 6 hour work left but a little to hold me over the night would have been nice.

Just checked and now I have 11 MCM1 ready to crunch.

Edit:
And finally my 5950X got some Rosetta after I errored all out with a poor RAM OC. I think that it came on the naughty list because of that.
I got 12 but @Arjai got 79! Serious pie there


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 10, 2022)

All of the MCM units did finish downloading, it just took awhile.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 10, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> All of the MCM units did finish downloading, it just took awhile.


@Zachary85  You're lucky.  I'm told it will be another 4 hours until they mine restart downloading.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @Zachary85  You're lucky.  I'm told it will be another 4 hours until they mine restart downloading.


Just go to transfer and try again, and again, and again.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 10, 2022)

I had to hit the retry button quite a few times and nothing seemed to happen. Then all of a sudden everything would finish down loading. I had to click on each item on the transfers page, but they all finished downloading.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 10, 2022)

@Zachary85 @mstenholm  Thank you gentlemen.  All jobs downloaded.  I am good to go.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 10, 2022)

I got 9 MCM trying to download now as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2022)

Seems to be all fixed here too.  Tasks are coming and going as they should.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2022)

Still nothing.  I will just let it keep running and see what happens.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Still nothing.


The last job I got was +3 hours ago….and I return around 20 jobs per hour so plenty of contact to server


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2022)

Been getting quite a few today over a few machines...  They didn't wish to give me many on my main rig or the Threadripper but the 3900X's had a couple (some Rosetta so might have some points there) but 4 machines where folding today...  I think I was close to running out of the solar power today with everything being on!    Saw the main rig reading nearly 700w pulling from the wall with WCG and FAH running...  Going to have to tweak that 3090 somewhat I think!!

Apologies for my absence everyone, been trying to sort out a server and a little mouse problem around the house lol   I could have spent my time better but whenever is that an option??    Updates a coming!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2022)

Well, I finally have some running!!! Now hopefully they upload when done without errors.


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2022)

Has anyone been noticing that the main site isn't updating with points or run time or anything for any of the tasks we are doing or is it just me??....


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 11, 2022)

phill said:


> Has anyone been noticing that the main site isn't updating with points or run time or anything for any of the tasks we are doing or is it just me??....


And 1000 on the forum but the data is there, Free-DC has them. Very little works, the streak is there on and off. We must assume that they work on it and getting jobs out and being able to get them back seem to be a good place to start


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> And 1000 on the forum but the data is there, Free-DC has them. Very little works, the streak is there on and off. We must assume that they work on it and getting jobs out and being able to get them back seem to be a good place to start


Points are going up but not on the site which I was a little confused to see but still!!   If other people like yourself are noticing it, that's fine, I'm not seeing things!!


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 11, 2022)

Not received any tasks today


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 11, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> Not received any tasks today


I doubt that anybody did other than re-sends. The WCG forum has been quiet other than people complaining about not getting any jobs and general complaints.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 12, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I doubt that anybody did other than re-sends. The WCG forum has been quiet other than people complaining about not getting any jobs and general complaints.



Yeh, I've been dry so far as well.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

I think there's been a few jobs I've had through but nothing massive to be honest.   I know my Threadripper and 5950X systems have been dry today, don't think they've had any work at all between them sadly.  One of my 3900X's though, did have a 100 jobs on it when I checked...  Not sure how many where left when I shut it down as I just left the few that had to upload and finish and left it there for the day..  

Here's hoping we can all get back to normal soon and get some regular jobs in to work on      Thank you guys for all your patience with this...   I suppose we could have seen this happening to be honest...


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 12, 2022)

After over 1.5 years of retirement from crunching, I got an email from WCG authored by @phill that inspired me to return. Though it does appear that WCG has been dormant for at least a few months post migration and I'm not getting any WU's right now (I hope I have it set up right). Hopefully you'll see some results from me soon.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

Boatvan said:


> After over 1.5 years of retirement from crunching, I got an email from WCG authored by @phill that inspired me to return. Though it does appear that WCG has been dormant for at least a few months post migration and I'm not getting any WU's right now (I hope I have it set up right). Hopefully you'll see some results from me soon.


Welcome back my good sir!!    Thank you for taking the time, money and resources to help the team and WCG  

I don't mind if everyone did one work unit a day or ten thousand (might be stretching it a little but still) anything we can do to help with some of these problems and hope that they find a break through is more rewarding than just sitting there letting things idle in my opinion.    I hope that WCG, FAH, Rosetta and all the others post up on what we are helping them to achieve...  Quite frankly with all the hardware I have, I enjoy putting it to some good use.  Otherwise, what the heck is the point in me having it all??  

Crunch away everyone as much as you can/can't/wish to or not, I just thank you for being part of the TPU team and doing your bit


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 12, 2022)

Which project link are you using? No matter what - I am not getting any downloads.......


//master.worldcommunitygrid.org/
or this
//www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
​


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 12, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> Which project link are you using? No matter what - I am not getting any downloads.......
> 
> 
> //master.worldcommunitygrid.org/
> ...


If you want to learn the WCG forum has the information. The same information has been given on TPU forum as well but in short - don’t change the setting.
The project is in a testing phase so jobs come in batches. Try between 15 and 17 UTC today.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

I seem to be getting a load of jobs between my two 3900X's systems at the moment..  Anyone having any downloaded to theirs do they know??


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 12, 2022)

phill said:


> I seem to be getting a load of jobs between my two 3900X's systems at the moment..  Anyone having any downloaded to theirs do they know??


137+40.

Edit: I once had a 40 max setting that still is in effect despite it has been changed. Strange and annoying.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 12, 2022)

Two of my machines just got a bunch, the 3rd machine has nothing.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 12, 2022)

Two machines - Nada.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 12, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> Two machines - Nada.


Jobs were sent over a period of 13 minutes plus/minus a bit.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 13, 2022)

Some of the first batch of OPN I had have disappeared from my results (think a number of crunchers have seen that), but others that took longer to validate seem to be getting double the number of points!

EDIT:

hmm, half the work I have done is no longer in my results page! I find that rather odd, surely it should be recorded forever?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 13, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> Some of the first batch of OPN I had have disappeared from my results (think a number of crunchers have seen that), but others that took longer to validate seem to be getting double the number of points!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> hmm, half the work I have done is no longer in my results page! I find that rather odd, surely it should be recorded forever?


All is as it should be. The only ones I still have in the result list from the first day is the pending ones. If a job takes two different CPUs to do, they each bring a claim value and from that a new value is deducted. If you had my 5950X or 3900X as a partner one the first day I would have brought 494.7 points so your points would have gone up. My claimed value has now worked its way down to 80-90 per crunching hour from 300 for OPN1, lower for MCM1. The points system is explained somewhere on the WCG official forum. I read about it 10 years ago, now I just take what I get.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> Which project link are you using? No matter what - I am not getting any downloads.......
> 
> 
> //master.worldcommunitygrid.org/
> ...


www.worldcommunitygrid.org is what it should be but there's nothing to get again.  Apparently there's more hiccups in getting tasks out.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 14, 2022)

I managed to get 19 OPN1 units on one of my 3 machines this morning. No work for the other 2 machines.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 14, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I managed to get 19 OPN1 units on one of my 3 machines this morning. No work for the other 2 machines.


Resends I assume. _1 or _2 at the end of the name. The user detached them. Take a look at properties.
Sorry the information is obtained by pressing on the file name.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 14, 2022)

_1  _2 and a couple of _3's to round them out.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 15, 2022)

I have been offline except this morning. I now learned that something have been going on with ARP. Since I don’t do them and changing the profiles now doesn’t do anything I was wondering if any of you get some? I can see that at least 47 has been sent and returned. Didn’t these jobs take +5 hours? ARP and OPN1 jobs out there


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 15, 2022)

I expect the project to be fully functional early next week, as temperatures are going to be too high to crunch (expecting c.40C temps on Monday and Tuesday, even my Noctua NH-D14 is gonna struggle to keep my CPU cool  )


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 15, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> I expect the project to be fully functional early next week, as temperatures are going to be too high to crunch (expecting c.40C temps on Monday and Tuesday, even my Noctua NH-D14 is gonna struggle to keep my CPU cool  )



40C?  In _England_? Jeebus.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 15, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> 40C?  In _England_? Jeebus.


Yeah, but still people deny man made climate change. Central England is expecting the highest temps on record.

Next month we'll probably have unprecedented floods again somewhere.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2022)

Easiest way to deal with the heat is to either leave it off or turn down the CPU speed!!   Generally go with the turn down the speed as I do with all my crunchers anyways but 40C of heat, I'm sure the AIO's might have an issue with that....   Will test it shortly and show the temps  

How is everyone doing??!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 16, 2022)

phill said:


> Easiest way to deal with the heat is to either leave it off or turn down the CPU speed!!  Generally go with the turn down the speed as I do with all my crunchers anyways but 40C of heat, I'm sure the AIO's might have an issue with that.... Will test it shortly and show the temps
> 
> How is everyone doing??!!


I missed the ARPs again due to old setting. Did you get any?
@phill check your 3900Xs,  one is producing errors in Rosetta, many.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I missed the ARPs again due to old setting. Did you get any?
> @phill check your 3900Xs,  one is producing errors in Rosetta, many.


I think there was a few...  I noticed that yesterday mate had a look at it today, I think it was the 'underclock' on the CPU..  I've set it now and I'm just testing, hopefully it'll have sorted itself out...  We'll live in hope


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 16, 2022)

I just finished downloading a couple of ARP. Took a lot of attempts / retries 

I really ought to get more organised and dig out my water cooling kit, get the chiller running again. It'd be complicated trying to get the hot air to blow out the window though


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2022)

I was having similar issues as well, it was very hard to get anything to download when receiving work units for some reason...  

Anyone else been having any issues??


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 17, 2022)

phill said:


> I was having similar issues as well, it was very hard to get anything to download when receiving work units for some reason...
> 
> Anyone else been having any issues??



Just the whole no WUs thing.


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Just the whole no WUs thing.


I seem to be getting some but some more than others or nothing at all.. They seem to download without you refreshing the system/program as well I've seen, hopefully you'll catch a few soon


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 18, 2022)

Got my CPU underclocked to 3.5 GHz with all voltages reduced as far as Intel Burn Test stable. Core temps are still 15C above ambient, with only my browser running. Bet that by the time I get my water cooling organised, summer will be over


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2022)

Has anyone been having any issues with returning results or downloading work that's queued at all?  I've had a few downloaded today but not downloaded and its taken a few hours to get the data down to start crunching...  I was just curious if anyone else was having the same problems with the downloads


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 20, 2022)

phill said:


> Has anyone been having any issues with returning results or downloading work that's queued at all?  I've had a few downloaded today but not downloaded and its taken a few hours to get the data down to start crunching...  I was just curious if anyone else was having the same problems with the downloads


Itś all over the forum these up/download problems.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> Got my CPU underclocked to 3.5 GHz with all voltages reduced as far as Intel Burn Test stable. Core temps are still 15C above ambient, with only my browser running. Bet that by the time I get my water cooling organised, summer will be over


Water cooling is always a helping hand when it comes to temps, but the ambient temps are always the killer...  You can always have masses of cooling but its sometimes just down to the block as well for trying to get rid of the heat from the source...  It's always a problem 



mstenholm said:


> Itś all over the forum these up/download problems.


I'll have a look and see if there's any word on why its happening.  Hopefully they'll be able to get it sorted soon


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 20, 2022)

It took over 2 hours to download 8 OPN1 this morning.  They were all re-sends.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 20, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> It took over 2 hours to download 8 OPN1 this morning.  They were all re-sends.


Got 41, took a few tries. No resends. It seems that the ARPs, which I didn’t have ticked, are a bit more troublesome.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2022)

Not sure if the Africa work units I have had downloaded this afternoon are resends but they where a big pain to get down...  I hope that improves somewhat.  The speeds of it were a little slow but they got there eventually.  I think I have about 12 units.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 22, 2022)

I was downloading 2 ARP at a time, but always had 1 fail, so have had to set my system to only download 1 at a time. Not sure if I keep getting dodgy units, or if my system just can't cope with 2.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 22, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> I was downloading 2 ARP at a time, but always had 1 fail, so have had to set my system to only download 1 at a time. Not sure if I keep getting dodgy units, or if my system just can't cope with 2.


They know that there is a problem with the downloading but for now it’s in their end. I’m not sure if they are adressing the other issues there might be with some of the units. The APRs are memory greedy as I remember but two should be possible on anything with 8 GB. All that Cyclops say is that they have problems and they will inform when they are ready to send out jobs for real. News from today, well a repeat of old news.

Somehow I’m happy APR wasn’t on my list in Februar but since the changes we make now to our profiles is ignored there isn’t a thing I can do. I just know the day I see a APR unit they have fixed something.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

Been getting quite a few of them but no other work sadly...  Maybe they are testing a set work unit at the moment and APR is the current one...


----------



## HammerON (Jul 23, 2022)

I think I am going back to folding for a while. Not used to my computer sitting idle.  Let me know when crunching is back up and running.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 23, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> They know that there is a problem with the downloading but for now it’s in their end. I’m not sure if they are adressing the other issues there might be with some of the units. The APRs are memory greedy as I remember but two should be possible on anything with 8 GB. All that Cyclops say is that they have problems and they will inform when they are ready to send out jobs for real. News from today, well a repeat of old news.
> 
> Somehow I’m happy APR wasn’t on my list in Februar but since the changes we make now to our profiles is ignored there isn’t a thing I can do. I just know the day I see a APR unit they have fixed something.


I have an i7 6700K with 16GB RAM. Just set the CPU back to 4 GHz on all cores, now the heatwave is over. RAM is at 2666 MHz.

I'll try downloading it in pairs if the problem could be with the units. They all download fine, but most times when I get 2, one fails quickly.

When everything is up and running fully, I'll stick to 1 ARP, as that never fails.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

You might be able to limit the tasks to whatever you set it too, that works for me but I'm not sure if that might work now?  I'd give it a go


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 26, 2022)

Is anyone else unable to access the wcg website? Seems to be down today.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 26, 2022)

@debs3759 Yes it's down.  I double-checked with "is it down", and they say it is also.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 26, 2022)

Hoping to get a high end Zen3 (or possibly Zen4 by the time I can afford it) system later this year. Skylake is getting a bit tired as my daily workhorse, and wcg will benefit as well


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2022)

Sure is acting up today, haven't been able to send back any jobs either that I have had today, here's hoping they can get it back up and running soon    I guess someone might have pressed the wrong button.....


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 26, 2022)

It seems to have been a network issue (at least, that's what they say on Facebook). Back up and running now.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 27, 2022)

I just noticed that I no longer get a message about changing my profile if I want to get GPU jobs. When WGC stopped back in February I had it off for some reason, maybe because I was folding and running 8 concurrent OPNG jobs for sure would slow that down. Anyways that message is now gone so my new and revised Home profile is now including GPU and ARP. The latter is still sent out I think, so tomorrow I know for sure. Just a heads up if others had problems with the profile.

Edit: I got ONE APR so the changes you make in your profiles are now being carried over. It’s a resend from the 127 series.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 4, 2022)

I got a couple of ARP 5 hours ago, that are so far running OK. First time I've had 2 run this far without errors.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 4, 2022)

The latest news from the official WCG spokesperson is that they had some minor issues with OPNG but got that fixed, so stay tuned WCG forum
In other words make sure that you have GPU work ticked and check that you can do at least Cl 1.2. Look at the top of your log when starting up WCG.

Back when they really sent out ONPG non stop I made +6 Million per day with a few lot more GPUs that I have now, but if you tried folding this can be done at half of the energy consumption or less if you run just one job at the time (default).


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 4, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> The latest news from the official WCG spokesperson is that they had some minor issues with OPNG but got that fixed, so stay tuned WCG forum
> In other words make sure that you have GPU work ticked and check that you can do at least Cl 1.2. Look at the top of your log when starting up WCG.
> 
> Back when they really sent out ONPG non stop I made +6 Million per day with a few lot more GPUs that I have now, but if you tried folding this can be done at half of the energy consumption or less if you run just one job at the time (default).



Are they not sending CPU jobs? I run F@H on my GPUs, maybe that's why my queue's been dry.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 4, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Are they not sending CPU jobs? I run F@H on my GPUs, maybe that's why my queue's been dry.


They have been sporadically sending out CPU jobs. It's ARP they're testing at the moment.


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2022)

Have they started sending out some GPU based work for WCG at all?  I'd like to hope that I'd have caught some of them but I don't believe any of the reporting is working at all, so I'm unsure what results/work I have done sadly


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 5, 2022)

No @phill, OPNG is still absent but I got OPN1 (11) and ARP1 (4+8) at 12:30 UTC. All APR1s are again paired with the same Fedora machine, fifth day in a row that this happened.

Edit/update: OPNG are close, maybe even starting on the 8th, but for sure not before.


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2022)

Well as soon as they come, I'll hope that everyone can get them...  We'll see!!  Thanks for the update @mstenholm !!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 6, 2022)

Todays 5 o’clock Charlie, the WCG 12:30 UTC download began at 12:27, got a mix of 22 OPN1, MCM1 and APR1 spilt on two machines. One of the Rosetta guys running a chron job to ask for updates very frequently got +100 Rosetta jobs, I got six. Hmmm.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2022)

12:28 UTC today.


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 7, 2022)

12:36 for me today.  (7:36 am my local time) Got 97 OPN1 and 3 Africa Rain Project.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 7, 2022)

I've had one of my systems running for weeks and have not gotten any work units.   

I'm about ready to just uninstall BOINC at this point.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 7, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> I've had one of my systems running for weeks and have not gotten any work units.
> 
> I'm about ready to just uninstall BOINC at this point.


I got an ARP a day on one PC when they first went live.   I haven't gotten anything for 13 days.  I've taken to snoozing BOINC during the day, and awakening it just before I hit the sack at night.   I hope they resume normal operations soon.


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 7, 2022)

There was an update a couple of days ago.  This is the post that gives an update ......

2022-08-05 Update (workunit shortage explanation)​
 
 
     Hi everyone, many volunteers have been asking about the continued drought of workunits. We have been working hard to resolve related problems, so we can restart the full scale of WCG, but, here are some challenges that we are still facing.

We have been working on several issues, and finally resolved some of them:



fixed the issue whereby OPNG workunits were transitioning into an incorrect state due to repeated pre-emption by higher priority processes when no CPU resources were available to the scheduler.
provisioned additional servers to resolve multiple issues stemming from insufficient vCPU and oversubscribed services pre-empting processes that would otherwise have completed normally.
fixed all OPNG batches that had transitioned to a frozen/idle state due to the above going unnoticed for too long.

While technically, we can now push out new workunits, we ran into some network problems at our data center. Unfortunately, vacation schedules of network engineers in the data center dictate that the earliest we might expect a resolution is August 8. Due to recent personnel changes the center does not have anyone on call to assist any earlier. As a result of these circumstances and the current status of the WCG infrastructure, we should be able to start sending an appreciable number of new WUs for you to crunch on or shortly after August 8th, 2022.

We will update you early next week on the status of these issues, as we also hope that once we complete this work we will be able to fully restart.

Thank you for your support, patience and understanding.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> I got an ARP a day on one PC when they first went live.   I haven't gotten anything for 13 days.  I've taken to snoozing BOINC during the day, and awakening it just before I hit the sack at night.   I hope they resume normal operations soon.





stinger608 said:


> I've had one of my systems running for weeks and have not gotten any work units.
> 
> I'm about ready to just uninstall BOINC at this point.


They only sent work out at 12:26 to around 12:50 UTC so if you didn’t actively updated in that period the changes of getting work were slim.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 7, 2022)

For doing GPU work my client seems to think my computer is always busy and disables it. What counts as "active" for the program?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2022)

bubbleawsome said:


> For doing GPU work my client seems to think my computer is always busy and disables it. What counts as "active" for the program?


If you want to make sure to do GPU work, aka OPNG, I suggest that you answer Yes to Do work on my graphics card ….
I never tried to answer No since I wanted to be sure to get them. I did at one time do folding and OPNG at the same time by mistake, big hit on the quick return bonus for folding 
Just to make it clear NO ONPG jobs have been sent yet.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 8, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> They only sent work out at 12:26 to around 12:50 UTC so if you didn’t actively updated in that period the changes of getting work were slim.


That translates to 5:26 to 5:50 AM for me.  I need my beauty sleep.    I'll wait for normal operations to resume.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 8, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> That translates to 5:26 to 5:50 AM for me.  I need my beauty sleep.  I'll wait for normal operations to resume.


Make senes. I on the other hand have woken time available and at 12:26 UTC the party began, no OPNG, just APR1 and OPN1 for me. I stopped the MCM1/Linux/AMD combination, points are poor.
Edit: for the first time in weeks all threads on my 3900X and 5950X are busy, I even started my 2700X but only got 11 there. The joy isn’t stopping there, 16 ROSETTA jobs as well. Let’s see when the meter start running with a load of OPNGs as well. This week?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 9, 2022)

Same time, fever jobs. Rosetta did issue a bunch 20:40 UTC so now I have a heat problem. These jobs are not held back by memory communication it seems so the CPUs are really working hard. 80 degree C hard on the air cooled ones and 71 C on my 480 mm rad equipped 3900X.


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2022)

It's been getting warmer today and tomorrow I think its meant to be even warmer again although not by much with some luck     The CPUs and the GPUs been getting toasty today, didn't realise but my 1080 TI in my Threadripper managed to hit 84C, no idea how that happened but after a bit of tweaking and a fan being directed at the back of the card and over the motherboard, it went down to a bit nicer 55C or so..  






Monster heat as well.  I've even noticed with stock volts and CPU speeds on the 3970X that the temps are registering differently to the actual CPU temps...  Its reading 67C there but that's the package temp, so its around 56/57C for the CPU..  I'm going to see if I can get CPU-Z loaded and then see if I can find out what volts its hitting whilst it was crunching...  There was only 21 tasks issued to it (better than 1 for sure!!) but I can definitely get that temp down and the watts used...  Makes me glad for 1600w PSUs.......


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hopefully be back fully online soon. Got a bunch of MCM and an ARP this evening, so everything that's normally working is testing at last.

Can't say the same for my internet connection though. Builders accidentally cut my cable connection today - cable was only 4 inches under the surface, and they're building me a wheelchair ramp and patio. Gonna be 3 weeks before the cable company fix it, at current estimates. Having to use my neighbour's wi-fi, tethered through a crappy not so smart phone and usb 2. I'm used to a 200 MB connection, getting maybe 30 or 40 with this setup 

EDIT:

Just got more MCM, another ARP and an OPN. Feeling hopeful 

EDIT2:

And more of everything, plus people are getting OPNG (I don't have a good enough card for them). Maybe we really are close to a roll out


----------



## HammerON (Aug 18, 2022)

phill said:


> It's been getting warmer today and tomorrow I think its meant to be even warmer again although not by much with some luck     The CPUs and the GPUs been getting toasty today, didn't realise but my 1080 TI in my Threadripper managed to hit 84C, no idea how that happened but after a bit of tweaking and a fan being directed at the back of the card and over the motherboard, it went down to a bit nicer 55C or so..
> 
> View attachment 257604
> 
> Monster heat as well.  I've even noticed with stock volts and CPU speeds on the 3970X that the temps are registering differently to the actual CPU temps...  Its reading 67C there but that's the package temp, so its around 56/57C for the CPU..  I'm going to see if I can get CPU-Z loaded and then see if I can find out what volts its hitting whilst it was crunching...  There was only 21 tasks issued to it (better than 1 for sure!!) but I can definitely get that temp down and the watts used...  Makes me glad for 1600w PSUs.......


What are your stock volts? 1.3312?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> Hopefully be back fully online soon. Got a bunch of MCM and an ARP this evening, so everything that's normally working is testing at last.
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> And more of everything, plus people are getting OPNG (I don't have a good enough card for them). Maybe we really are close to a roll out


APRs are big, poor phone and you. I noticed that at least 604 OPNGs has been returned. Hmmm

Edit: I have been struggling to download what have been assigned to my machines all day but was clever enough to clean out the last few stuck-in-download and change my setting to NOT get CPU jobs. That way I got 8 OPNGs and the first (got a 8 job/GPU setting) was done in 111 seconds for a claimed 57 points, the rest are still pending download . This no CPU setting is ok when you run ROSETTA on the side otherwise there will be a lot of wasted CPU cycles.

Finally my wingman completed the first batch - result 800-1170 points for around 2 minutes work. I forgot how well they are rewarded.

Anyone got some OPNGs?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 20, 2022)

Finally got some MCM1.  Yay!  


But BOINC seems to be crashing my system. Boo!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 20, 2022)

Jeez, I'm not sure why, but my system got a ton of MCM1 and OPN1 units that really slammed the CPU. I checked it this morning and it was sitting at 95c, lord knows how long it'd been there. Weird behavior I haven't seen before from any BOINC project.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2022)

Wow, I finally got a ton of work units as well. Woohoo.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 20, 2022)

bubbleawsome said:


> Jeez, I'm not sure why, but my system got a ton of MCM1 and OPN1 units that really slammed the CPU. I checked it this morning and it was sitting at 95c, lord knows how long it'd been there. Weird behavior I haven't seen before from any BOINC project.



Yeah, mine was at 90C.  Set PL1/2 to 150W, and got it down to 85.  Had set BOINC to snooze since I suspected it was causing my clock watchdog errors, but it keeps resuming itself.  Been running for a bit now with no further issues; not sure what's going on.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 20, 2022)

It looks like things are back to normal for me.   Running smoothly for over 24 hours with little interference from me.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 20, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Yeah, mine was at 90C.  Set PL1/2 to 150W, and got it down to 85.  Had set BOINC to snooze since I suspected it was causing my clock watchdog errors, but it keeps resuming itself.  Been running for a bit now with no further issues; not sure what's going on.


I went and re-enabled my old Hydra profiles and got it down to 70c now. Before it was running 1.375v and that had the PL pushed past 200w, now it seems to be hovering around 1.12v and 140w. I'm guessing I have something configured wrong if a full-core load is boosting to that kind of voltage/power.  Still, the work units I'd been getting until now didn't do it. Maybe there just weren't enough of them?


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2022)

Decided to run WCG again last night.  This is what I have right now:


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2022)

HammerON said:


> What are your stock volts? 1.3312?


Its whatever the board decides for it mate, I'll have to look and run a CPU-Z to check/see   I have noticed that the motherboard CPU reported temp compared to Core Temp is sometimes up to 10 to 12C higher as its picking up the package temps and not the actual CPU temp which was a little worrying to start with but considering the threads and power this thing is eating through, I'm not at all surprised its a little warmer than I'd like it to be...

I think I've had maybe about 1000 work units downloaded over the few machines I have running at the moment?  Was hoping to get the 5950X up and running but I had been trying to swap out my mates monitor he lent me and I've not had chance to put a replacement back on yet...  Hopefully soon!


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 22, 2022)

It is now 3:00 PM PDT and I have not gotten any new work for at least 2 hours.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2022)

phill said:


> Its whatever the board decides for it mate, I'll have to look and run a CPU-Z to check/see   I have noticed that the motherboard CPU reported temp compared to Core Temp is sometimes up to 10 to 12C higher as its picking up the package temps and not the actual CPU temp which was a little worrying to start with but considering the threads and power this thing is eating through, I'm not at all surprised its a little warmer than I'd like it to be...
> 
> I think I've had maybe about 1000 work units downloaded over the few machines I have running at the moment?  Was hoping to get the 5950X up and running but I had been trying to swap out my mates monitor he lent me and I've not had chance to put a replacement back on yet...  Hopefully soon!


I set my 3960X to 3.8 GHz and left Vcore on auto and it usually stays around 1.14.  I find that keeps my temps lower.  



NastyHabits said:


> It is now 3:00 PM PDT and I have not gotten any new work for at least 2 hours.


I  have been dry today as well


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 22, 2022)

HammerON said:


> I set my 3960X to 3.8 GHz and left Vcore on auto and it usually stays around 1.14.  I find that keeps my temps lower.
> 
> 
> I  have been dry today as well



The only logical conclusion is that we're just too damned efficient.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 22, 2022)

I just noticed that I'm getting work units again.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2022)

I actually got 8 GPU work units today!  

Woohoo, it just downloaded 6 more.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2022)

I know it is a known issue, but this download error shit is just annoying.  I cannot believe this whole move has been so difficult and full of problems.  It makes me wonder if these folks have their shit together or not.  I have been spamming the "Retry now" link to no avail.  I have only been crunching 4 or 5 WU's at a time.  Sorry - just have to vent some frustration.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 27, 2022)

HammerON said:


> I know it is a known issue, but this download error shit is just annoying.  I cannot believe this whole move has been so difficult and full of problems.  It makes me wonder if these folks have their shit together or not.  I have been spamming the "Retry now" link to no avail.  I have only been crunching 4 or 5 WU's at a time.  Sorry - just have to vent some frustration.
> View attachment 259533



Oh good, so it's not just me.

I mean, not _good_ per se, but it's nice to know the problem's not on my end.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

I see you peeps are still going strong heh?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> I see you peeps are still going strong heh?



We would be if we could get some mother lovin' WUs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't even remember how to crunch lol.  PC is workign one day then apart a week, once I get the PC running and finished i'll see if I help you guys out


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

HammerON said:


> I know it is a known issue, but this download error shit is just annoying.  I cannot believe this whole move has been so difficult and full of problems.  It makes me wonder if these folks have their shit together or not.  I have been spamming the "Retry now" link to no avail.  I have only been crunching 4 or 5 WU's at a time.  Sorry - just have to vent some frustration.
> View attachment 259533


It's been driving me mad the last few days, always see no end of retries to get the damn work downloaded and it just sits there crunching on a few cores...  So frustrating.  Happens with a lot of my systems I run it with and I've noticed quite a few GPU work units coming through too...  Had to remember how to setup the crunch more than one at once setup as well    Poor GPUs getting a work out as well!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm pleased to report that both my PC's are crunching on all threads with a large queue of work on each.  Do we dare think that everything's back to normal?  I certainly hope so.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 31, 2022)

I am hoping so!!!  I am 100% crunching and have a large queue as well


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2022)

It's all great to hear everyone, finally some good news!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 1, 2022)

BOINC manager seems to be operating normally for me now, as well.


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2022)

Have you all been getting a lot of GPU work units as well?   Some of the scores have been amazing!!


----------



## Toothless (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm going full bore (unless it's like, stupidly hot out) on WCG. Found out the other day my fiancé has lymphoma. Fuck cancer.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 2, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I'm going full bore (unless it's like, stupidly hot out) on WCG. Found out the other day my fiancé has lymphoma. Fuck cancer.


Shoot man.  I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 2, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I'm going full bore (unless it's like, stupidly hot out) on WCG. Found out the other day my fiancé has lymphoma. Fuck cancer.


So sorry to hear that.  My best hope she beats it.  (My Mom did).


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 2, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I'm going full bore (unless it's like, stupidly hot out) on WCG. Found out the other day my fiancé has lymphoma. Fuck cancer.


Hope it's a smooth recovery for them. I'll keep the machines cranked up for y'all.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 2, 2022)

Right now I've got..

1920x, half the 5950x, half a 6700, 75% of the dual 2698v4, and dual x5675 all going. Hopefully I can get the 4790k going here soon.


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I'm going full bore (unless it's like, stupidly hot out) on WCG. Found out the other day my fiancé has lymphoma. Fuck cancer.


I'm really sorry to hear it Toothless     I'll make sure I get all the rigs back up and running and crunch as much as possible for you both 



Toothless said:


> Right now I've got..
> 
> 1920x, half the 5950x, half a 6700, 75% of the dual 2698v4, and dual x5675 all going. Hopefully I can get the 4790k going here soon.


That's an impressive list...  I wish electric here was cheaper and I'd consider keeping things running a bit more


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 3, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I'm going full bore (unless it's like, stupidly hot out) on WCG. Found out the other day my fiancé has lymphoma. Fuck cancer.



Ugh.  Go home, cancer, you're drunk.  Also, you weren't invited in the first place and nobody likes you. 

In other news, my 5600G box has hopped on the WCG train.  It's crunching at 10/12 because it also gets to run a Valheim server.  I'm setting my 11700K machine to 10/16 for a few days to see how returned points compare.

Funny thing; running fewer cores caused slightly higher temps.  This is likely in part to my PL settings.  It's on air in a closed case, so to keep package temp somewhere in the range of 70C and fan noise somewhere in the realm of acceptability (and less heat dumped into the room), I set PL1=125.  It was chugging along at about 72C on all cores, but hovers between 73 and 74 on five.  Probably because the same power across fewer cores => higher frequency.  I wasn't mapping that, so that doesn't show on the graphs.  The fan charts is where the inflection point is really obvious.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm really sorry to hear it Toothless     I'll make sure I get all the rigs back up and running and crunch as much as possible for you both
> 
> 
> That's an impressive list...  I wish electric here was cheaper and I'd consider keeping things running a bit more


I have two air conditioners running too. Power finally went over $300 this month but I'm not letting that stop me. I'll probably shut down the 6700 in turn for the 4790k when I get there. Overclocked means more performance and I've got my trusty Z97 MPower to help with that. Just need to install an OS and vroom.


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2022)

Toothless said:


> I have two air conditioners running too. Power finally went over $300 this month but I'm not letting that stop me. I'll probably shut down the 6700 in turn for the 4790k when I get there. Overclocked means more performance and I've got my trusty Z97 MPower to help with that. Just need to install an OS and vroom.


I know this might not help, but I'd consider getting them undervolted rather than overvolted as I don't think the overclocking massively improves the performance to the degree it might be expected.   The newer CPUs seem to all benefit from it but not so sure about the 'older' ones...  I think it might help that power bill a bit more and you might get to turn off an AC unit, to help with a bit more saving and maybe then another rig could go up as well to help with the crunching  

It was just a thought mind


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2022)

phill said:


> I know this might not help, but I'd consider getting them undervolted rather than overvolted as I don't think the overclocking massively improves the performance to the degree it might be expected.   The newer CPUs seem to all benefit from it but not so sure about the 'older' ones...  I think it might help that power bill a bit more and you might get to turn off an AC unit, to help with a bit more saving and maybe then another rig could go up as well to help with the crunching
> 
> It was just a thought mind


I can turn off the core enhance for the 1920x, and that'll have it run 200mhz slower at much less heat. Everything else is either PBO or stock, though the 4790k can only do.. 4.6ghz if I remember right on 1.3v. Not a whole lot of heat there.


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

Just wishing to help gain the points without the heat and power usage   I hope all is going well for you bud, I'm hoping that the little challenge I've set up for the team (and its open to others....) will have some effect on things going on for you  

Oh and if your a fan of Unreal, ping me a PM, I've got something for you


----------



## Toothless (Sep 4, 2022)

Might be.. Unreal... I'll see myself out after this. 

Had to shut down the crunching. Fiance's family (well, wife today) is here and having so many desktops crunching makes it a bit toasty. Will resume in a day or two.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2022)

der ain't no got dang jerbs

Anyone else keep running out of WUs? The 1920x seems to get the most for me but I keep seeing everything idle.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 7, 2022)

Toothless said:


> der ain't no got dang jerbs
> 
> Anyone else keep running out of WUs? The 1920x seems to get the most for me but I keep seeing everything idle.


@Toothless I had a bit of lag in the middle of the day, but all is well now.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2022)

I have not had many WU's the last two days.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2022)

Come ooonnnn WCG. Gimme more work. Cancer ain't gonna mark itself. We have a challenge to compete in!


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 7, 2022)

I have received some for MCM but most is OpenPandemics



Also, WCG is having a dumb moment.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 7, 2022)

Toothless said:


> der ain't no got dang jerbs
> 
> Anyone else keep running out of WUs? The 1920x seems to get the most for me but I keep seeing everything idle.



Yeah.  I'll have a full queue for a bit, then go mostly or completely dry for an indeterminate amount of time.  Also frequent comm blackouts.  Have two crunchers running ATM; 11700K box seems to get far more assignments than its 5600G compatriot.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 8, 2022)

Received a bunch of MCMs yesterday night/this morning. I also had a few older WUs aborted by the project


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 8, 2022)

I've been _assigned_ tasks, it'd be nice if they'd download, though.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 9, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I've been _assigned_ tasks, it'd be nice if they'd download, though.
> 
> View attachment 261087


Ah, so it wasn't just me. I have these ones sitting around, waiting to finish downloading since... who knows when


----------



## Toothless (Sep 9, 2022)

This is so dumb. I cancelled off the Rainforest project so the smaller WUs would come in easier. Still have a two day wait for ONE small unit.

Big reee.


----------



## Zachary85 (Sep 9, 2022)

Just Lovely.  Looks like world community grids https certificate has expired and the site cannot be accessed. Can't even connect to send back completed work units now.

Update: A post on Twitter now says they are aware of the certificate issue and are working to fix the issue.


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 9, 2022)

Glad I have a 24 hour queue, makes the certificate issue less of a problem - assuming they fix it quickly.

Just set my client to no new downloads, as swapping my boot drive to an NVME, and that'll make it easier when I have no work left.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 9, 2022)

I had less issues before they moved. I'm not understanding why the project backoff is happening so much but this is getting old. I found if I play the game if clicking "Retry Now" I maybe get a few jobs. Except the Titan eats through GPU tasks in a few minutes so that's just, a thing.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

Apologies guys I've been not much around but been having a load of problems myself trying to get work down and now uploaded...  Thank you @Zachary85 for mentioning the issue/fix from Twitter...  Honest to god, if I'd had known having a faster internet was the cause of all these problems.........

Had the 3970X on the go today, loads of damn work units to upload but nothing going anywhere and the same goes for anything to download...  Guess they really do know how to fudge something up all at once...  Wonder if this will carry on after they get all this sorted or will we be in for a time without problems??........  Anyone putting down betting odds??....


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 9, 2022)

Yep, as @Zachary85 stated, I'm not able to upload units as well. Jeez, every since the move it's been one thing after another. 

Wish they would get everything hashed out so all of us can get back to some serious crunching.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, as @Zachary85 stated, I'm not able to upload units as well. Jeez, every since the move it's been one thing after another.
> 
> Wish they would get everything hashed out so all of us can get back to some serious crunching.


It would be great mate that for damn sure....  Over here we need to sort out the electric/gas prices but there we are!!

Hopefully with this fix, their points might actually start working again also....


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 9, 2022)

Just to add further confirmation, I'm also stuck with a few units waiting for upload or download.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2022)

Yep, same here @windwhirl

Been that way since yesterday some time. Sucks.

And, when I update it just gives me "communications differed 3:28:32. And starts the count down. If I update again, it just gives me the same dang thing.


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 10, 2022)

Realised that EaseUS Todo Backup can clone disks, so have moved my boot drive to the NVME disk. Not sure how much difference it'll make in speed, but it's double my old boot disk for similar cost to a SATA.  disk. The SATA SSD will do for a scratch disk and swapfile (not that I need one), etc. Probably useful for temp downloads as well


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

I think guys they might have solved the issue with the web and possibly the uploads....  Whilst checking for the stats today, the WCG site was opening.....  Could it be too good to be true??......


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2022)

phill said:


> I think guys they might have solved the issue with the web and possibly the uploads....  Whilst checking for the stats today, the WCG site was opening.....  Could it be too good to be true??......


The Free-DC numbers are from yesterday up to the time when their certificate halted all communication. This is based on what I managed to produce and upload. All is back to normal, i.e. slow download with the added slow upload. I cleared my queue and while doing that got and completed a few OPNGs this morning.


----------



## Zachary85 (Sep 10, 2022)

The certificate that expired yesterday still showed Infernal Business Machines (IBM) as the certificate holder. The new certificate has had the name changed and no longer shows IBM on it.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> The Free-DC numbers are from yesterday up to the time when their certificate halted all communication. This is based on what I managed to produce and upload. All is back to normal, i.e. slow download with the added slow upload. I cleared my queue and while doing that got and completed a few OPNGs this morning.


Its the usual poop show I'm sad to say...  I've got 6 machines whirring away since the weather is good here for 5 minutes and nothing but not connecting and downloading in...  So frustrating...  What have they done or are they doing about the problem I'd love to know....


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 10, 2022)

I woke up this afternoon to find the certificate issue fixed, and probably 36 hours work queued (I have it set for 24)

Will be setting up a 6C12T (ES CPU, similar to i7 8700) CPU this coming week. Not sure when I'll be able to set that up in the device manager (should be able to handle 3 ARP, just hope I have some spare DDR4 memory for it, or the i7 6700K will have to be temporarily taken offline).

Still having to manually retry downloads every few hours though, so it's not perfect yet


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

I find I'm forever playing the game of how many button presses for retry download it takes to get some of the work units downloaded...  Even with my massively slower connection I never had any issues with any of the downloads, so I'm wondering if IBM and Krembil never really spoke about what was going on...  It seems that the upload is fine, but the download is just shocking...  Here's hoping for some better results soon


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 11, 2022)

Just bought 16GB 3200MHz DDR4 for the Coffee Lake system. Going to try Win 11 on it, as it's my first system that should support it. It'll be my new daily workhorse as well. Not sure whether the motherboard is OK, as I bent a few pins then straightened them as best I could. With 8 threads on the 6700K and 12 on this, I should be able to generate 16K points a day. Hope to find a way to fund a Ryzen9 5950X in a few months as well. Got a few Noctua NH-D14 and an NH-D15 to keep things cool.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> Just bought 16GB 3200MHz DDR4 for the Coffee Lake system. Going to try Win 11 on it, as it's my first system that should support it. It'll be my new daily workhorse as well. Not sure whether the motherboard is OK, as I bent a few pins then straightened them as best I could. With 8 threads on the 6700K and 12 on this, I should be able to generate 16K points a day. Hope to find a way to fund a Ryzen9 5950X in a few months as well. Got a few Noctua NH-D14 and an NH-D15 to keep things cool.


5900x is hitting around the $400 mark, and I can tell you now a 5950x needs some serious cooling if you want PBO on.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 11, 2022)

Late night update from California.   After watching one unit run while downloads wait forever, I checked my PC's before I headed to bed.  One of them is back working as normal -  WU's running on all threads and twice as many waiting to start.  Hope springs eternal, and is sometimes rewarded.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2022)

Looks like downloads for me are working again. Probably just jinxed myself but I'm just happy I have WUs again.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 11, 2022)

Yeppers, they must have gotten the issue sorted out. 

Have a ton of work units ready to run now.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 11, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Looks like downloads for me are working again. Probably just jinxed myself but I'm just happy I have WUs again.



My work queue is full, and my transfer queue empty.  It's gonna be a good day!


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

I found after a few hours of messing about this morning and such, that my 1700X, 2 3900X's, the 3950X and my 3970X all had some work.  There's been a few times where clicking for your life, 'retry' actually does something but I found that it was a few jobs at a time...  It was so frustrating.   But on the plus side, I think my 3970X had over 300 jobs to do around 130pm UK time  

However, the only bad thing with that, was kinda the power draw......   (Laughs at himself for spending the cash to get a Threadripper, only to find he can't afford the electric....    Its like buying a Ferrari and not being able to afford the petrol to run it on lol  But then over here, that's like £1.80 ish a litre if you go for the 'Super' stuff    I makes meself chuckle....  )


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 11, 2022)

I think I have enough in my queue just in case WCG craps out again.


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

You say that but its amazing how quickly these work units get finished...  I don't think I saw many that where over 2 hours each there...  Leave the PC on for a while, and less than 12 hours, you'll need filling up again!!


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 11, 2022)

phill said:


> You say that but its amazing how quickly these work units get finished...  I don't think I saw many that where over 2 hours each there...  Leave the PC on for a while, and less than 12 hours, you'll need filling up again!!


Yep, and between that and WCG's recent instability, I changed this parameter in the device profile:




Basically gets me more WUs.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2022)

I find that works quite well if you are leaving the PC on every minute of the day, but with a few PCs and a few days sometimes of not getting much sun and so on, wow does it get cancelled and pulled soon enough by the server....


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 12, 2022)

I recently remembered I installed BOINC a while ago and decided to start using it. I let my PC do its thing and complete some of the tasks. The problem is, on the WCG website and the BOINC manager it shows me that I haven't done any work, but under "properties" it says otherwise.





What am I doing wrong? Are tasks different from work?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 12, 2022)

Canned Noodles said:


> I recently remembered I installed BOINC a while ago and decided to start using it. I let my PC do its thing and complete some of the tasks. The problem is, on the WCG website and the BOINC manager it shows me that I haven't done any work, but under "properties" it says otherwise.
> View attachment 261431View attachment 261432
> What am I doing wrong? Are tasks different from work?



The WCG website isn't reporting things correctly.  Don't worry too much about it.  If the client reports tasks complete and points earned, you're fine.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 12, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> The WCG website isn't reporting things correctly.  Don't worry too much about it.  If the client reports tasks complete and points earned, you're fine.


Thanks, a lot. I was thinking I had something set up incorrectly or maybe the client's connection to the website wasn't properly configured.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2022)

Canned Noodles said:


> Thanks, a lot. I was thinking I had something set up incorrectly or maybe the client's connection to the website wasn't properly configured.


I think it sometimes takes a little time to 'wake up' as it where, so hopefully it won't be too long before you see some points showing up    WCG isn't in the best shape its ever been in sadly...


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 17, 2022)

The last couple of days, downloads have been fast and my queue has been full (1.5 days worth). I think it may have been so all week.

Still not got round to setting up the Coffee Lake 6C12T system, hopefully this weekend


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 17, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> The last couple of days, downloads have been fast and my queue has been full (1.5 days worth). I think it may have been so all week.
> 
> Still not got round to setting up the Coffee Lake 6C12T system, hopefully this weekend



Yeah, I've been pretty stable over the past several days. Maybe I'll finally get that Zen3 vs. RKL comparison after all.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2022)

Work's been flowing nicely, but sadly not so much GPU work which is a shame...  More points that way    Been enjoying the fact every time I check a rig, I don't have to wait there for 20 minutes clicking retry to get one or two units downloaded...  I just wish they'd get the points back up and running....


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2022)

Is everyone having 'fun' with the downloads of new work units today??  It seems mine are doing their usual, 500 retry clicks and maybe a few getting downloaded...  So frustrating


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 21, 2022)

phill said:


> Is everyone having 'fun' with the downloads of new work units today??  It seems mine are doing their usual, 500 retry clicks and maybe a few getting downloaded...  So frustrating


@phill Mine seem to working just fine.  Sorry you're having problems. And yes I am up in the middle of the night and not happy about it.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 21, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill Mine seem to working just fine.  Sorry you're having problems. And yes I am up in the middle of the night and not happy about it.


I powered up my three AMDs and all had download problems. I got some ONPGs and force downloaded enough to learn that these are the low yield ones, 250-350 points. I also got my new electricity bill and decided to got back to a few run hours per day again.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill Mine seem to working just fine.  Sorry you're having problems. And yes I am up in the middle of the night and not happy about it.


Its been a nightmare today, I've had to literally click the retry button every 5 minutes or so to even get tasks to come down...  I had nearly 400 on my Threadripper rig, they've been eaten and uploaded without a problem but god getting any downloaded!!    Such a struggle today.  It's been OK last week....  When I've been thinking the queue is clear and I can carry on, more gets thrown in the queue and the process starts again.....


mstenholm said:


> I powered up my three AMDs and all had download problems. I got some ONPGs and force downloaded enough to learn that these are the low yield ones, 250-350 points. I also got my new electricity bill and decided to got back to a few run hours per day again.


I had the same with all my rigs mate, I've been getting nothing but ONPGs more often than not and they don't last very long, maybe these are the ones that are having issues because of the throughput needed??  Some of the download speeds I've seen have been like 0.03kbps for some tasks but the bigger 10MB+ sized files seem to sometimes get nearly a 1MB/sec download speed if I'm lucky...  Maybe I need a slower internet connection   Or maybe more 1Gb lines coming in to the house??.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 21, 2022)

@phill @mstenholm I've been getting a mix of ONPG's and MCM's in almost equal amounts.  I trust you are kidding about needing a slower connection.   I have DSL connection, and while the connection box is right across the street, and I get the maximum speed possible with a DSL connection, it really sucks when dealing with large file downloads.


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2022)

Same thing here. I joined back up when it looked like the project stabilized, and I got a good stream of units for a few days, but now I'm having the same problems everyone else was having. I won't be spamming any update buttons, though. My machines will be here when they get things sorted out.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2022)

Yep - having the stupid download issue again


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 22, 2022)

Almost out of work


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 22, 2022)

phill said:


> Is everyone having 'fun' with the downloads of new work units today??  It seems mine are doing their usual, 500 retry clicks and maybe a few getting downloaded...  So frustrating


Still having that problem today. It's not to bad for me though - I can't work (ill health and disability) so have the time to spend clicking Retry every time I get a string of downloads.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 22, 2022)

@debs3759  I'm back to normal today.  Thank goodness.


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill @mstenholm I've been getting a mix of ONPG's and MCM's in almost equal amounts.  I trust you are kidding about needing a slower connection.   I have DSL connection, and while the connection box is right across the street, and I get the maximum speed possible with a DSL connection, it really sucks when dealing with large file downloads.


I've had quite the upgrade to be honest @NastyHabits, I've gone from 30/5 to 950/200 so downloading bigger files now is a joy rather than painful...   That said, when I was on the slower connection, WCG behaved...  Wonder if I need to go back to it....??    


HammerON said:


> Yep - having the stupid download issue again


If I'm reading it correctly, WCG Forum Network Issue linky.... I get the idea, they are lacking in servers and bandwidth for the WCG Projects for its download capabilities.  There's no mention of any particular fix time or goal or anything....


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2022)

Interesting. On the same network, one rig has a full queue, the other has absolutely nothing. 



phill said:


> I get the idea, they are lacking in servers and bandwidth for the WCG Projects for its download capabilities.  There's no mention of any particular fix time or goal or anything....


If I may make a suggestion... I read somewhere before that doing things like hammering the Update button, or setting WCG up to report completed work units immediately (thus forcing a connection every time a work unit is completed) are actually quite bad for the servers. Apparently, it's a lot easier for the servers to maintain a connection once in a while, whenever WCG is configured to communicate with the servers naturally, than it is to be constantly bludgeoned with forced updates, whether it's the user hammering the button or the advanced setting that forces WCG to communicate as soon as a work unit is completed. Maybe if we all let WCG run naturally it would work out better?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 26, 2022)

Well, I don't know about that. My client just runs by itself for at least 8 to 10 hours a day of the 12 or so that is likely to be active. Basically I leave for work and leave my computer doing work. The only thing that could be out of the norm is that it's set up to ask for work units that can last for around 48 hours.


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

hat said:


> Interesting. On the same network, one rig has a full queue, the other has absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> If I may make a suggestion... I read somewhere before that doing things like hammering the Update button, or setting WCG up to report completed work units immediately (thus forcing a connection every time a work unit is completed) are actually quite bad for the servers. Apparently, it's a lot easier for the servers to maintain a connection once in a while, whenever WCG is configured to communicate with the servers naturally, than it is to be constantly bludgeoned with forced updates, whether it's the user hammering the button or the advanced setting that forces WCG to communicate as soon as a work unit is completed. Maybe if we all let WCG run naturally it would work out better?


I think its worth a try but I have noticed that sometimes re-tries are hours not just a few minutes and when you have no work and a load to download but can't its frustrating so I know I'm guilty of retrying perhaps a little more than I should..  That said, I do forget and sometimes that just works too...  Its a hit and miss for sure....


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2022)

Yesterday my main machine had no work. Today I've got loads. 

@phill I think that's because, as the client fails to communicate to the server, it sets a time to try again. As it continues to fail, the time increases. I think the way to go is to increase "Store up to an additional x days of work" option to a reasonable amount, so you still have work even if the servers are on the fritz. Personally, I use 3 days for now.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2022)

I am probably going to begin crunching again next month when it gets cold. 

I also am considering swapping my 5950x for a 5800x3d.


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2022)

Nordic said:


> I am probably going to begin crunching again next month when it gets cold.
> 
> I also am considering swapping my 5950x for a 5800x3d.


Is the 5800x3d any better for WCG specifically? I would think the 5950x would be the better choice.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2022)

hat said:


> Is the 5800x3d any better for WCG specifically? I would think the 5950x would be the better choice.


The 5800x3d would be a downgrade for crunching. It would be for gaming. It is hard to ignore a 50% fps boost in certain cpu bound games.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2022)

I've just noticed today that my TR + 3090 seems to be only doing one GPU unit at a time...  Checking the APP_CONFIG.XML file and it all seems to be good to go but WCG seems to be having none of it..  That said, on my other machines, it seems to be working fine...  Go figure      I know it was working before today, so I'm curious as to what has gone on with it..   Anyone else been seeing this??



hat said:


> Yesterday my main machine had no work. Today I've got loads.
> 
> @phill I think that's because, as the client fails to communicate to the server, it sets a time to try again. As it continues to fail, the time increases. I think the way to go is to increase "Store up to an additional x days of work" option to a reasonable amount, so you still have work even if the servers are on the fritz. Personally, I use 3 days for now.


I'd like to consider doing the longer time for work but sadly sometimes when the sun doesn't come out, I don't have the machines on..  Some of these beasts can take up to 800w for each rig so I'm trying to keep the power consumption down as much as I can..  I tend to give about a days work spare but sometimes the PCs just munch their way through it all without any problems at all!! 

That said, comms today has been great, files have been downloading/uploading without a hitch    Long may it continue!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 28, 2022)

phill said:


> I've just noticed today that my TR + 3090 seems to be only doing one GPU unit at a time...  Checking the APP_CONFIG.XML file and it all seems to be good to go but WCG seems to be having none of it..  That said, on my other machines, it seems to be working fine...  Go figure      I know it was working before today, so I'm curious as to what has gone on with it..   Anyone else been seeing this??


I had my 3900/2070 on for about an hour this morning. I got 8 OPNG in one go and my APP_CONFIG is set to 8 and they all ran concurrent. I did notice that my 5950X got nice points, 494.7 to be precise per OPN1 job. The work size for the jobs sent last night was 231 gflops later reduced to 168. Normally they are around 30, so the points are following the estimated work load but the run-time was the normal 1.60 hour. See Odd estimates


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I had my 3900/2070 on for about an hour this morning. I got 8 OPNG in one go and my APP_CONFIG is set to 8 and they all ran concurrent. I did notice that my 5950X got nice points, 494.7 to be precise per OPN1 job. The work size for the jobs sent last night was 231 gflops later reduced to 168. Normally they are around 30, so the points are following the estimated work load but the run-time was the normal 1.60 hour. See Odd estimates


I did manage to have a look about on the forum, noticing that page but it never really said much about why one machine was doing only one GPU job at a time and the rest where managing 4 to 8 or whatever they where set to!!    Damn WCG scores haven't worked either so when I've gone to check on my device stats, nothing been updated since their last work units from February...  Gutted


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 1, 2022)

Just received an email saying WCG is officially up and running.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> Just received an email saying WCG is officially up and running.


Got it too and saw the word functioning infrastructure in the very top of it. Hmm, right now the old problem of downloading jobs is back. Well


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 2, 2022)

So much for being back up and running. I have plenty of work, but have to keep retrying downloads, and most of the website is broken!


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 2, 2022)

I noticed the same things. They sent out the email that said they were officially up and running, I wonder if that email caused a lot of inactive users to come back online and overload the servers.  Who knows at this point in time.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 3, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> So much for being back up and running. I have plenty of work, but have to keep retrying downloads, and most of the website is broken!



Yeah, I've seen that problem for the last couple of weeks. I just don't pay attention to it and they end up downloading okay.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 3, 2022)

Can't complain since I've a lot of work


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 3, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Can't complain since I've a lot of work
> View attachment 264070



So _you're_ hoarding it all!  *shakes fist dramatically*

My issue actually seems to be comms ATM.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 3, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> So _you're_ hoarding it all!  *shakes fist dramatically*
> 
> My issue actually seems to be comms ATM.


An observation to be made, though, these Mapping Cancer Markers WUs are pretty simple ones. Take like an hour and half to be done each, and that's for my Ryzen 3600 system capped to 45 W (because Eco mode). So, there might be some truth to that joke you made there.


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 3, 2022)

The website and forums are back up, but boy are they slow.
Still having download issues the past 2 days, but I have enough work to keep my crunchers busy.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 4, 2022)

Testing, testing


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Had nothing but problems with downloads and such last few days, crunchers going dry because of lack of work downloading...  Most frustrating but have been trying to leave things alone as @hat suggested, not really making any difference sadly  

Apologies about the lack of updates of late, been getting over the flu and busy with the utmost boring job of scanning documents for home...  Thank god that's done!!    How's everyone been??


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2022)

I haven't had any work for several days now.  Just sitting idle
Downloading issues continue.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 4, 2022)

phill said:


> Apologies about the lack of updates of late, been getting over the flu and busy with the utmost boring job of scanning documents for home... Thank god that's done!!


No worries, phill. Hope that flu leaves already (if it didn't yet).



phill said:


> How's everyone been??


Fine, nothing much to complain really.

About WCG, it seems I'm finishing soon-ish with my queue and will be out of work units too


----------



## Nordic (Oct 4, 2022)

I turned on boinc for the winter this morning. I downloaded WCG tasks just fine. I have WCG at 65% resource share, Rosetta at 30% resource share, and Milkyway@home at 5% resource share. This resource allocation means I will never run out of work but WCG will be prioritized if work is available.

I still can't make up my mind about a 5800x3d. It trades 50% less performance in boinc for 50% more performance in certain bottlenecked games.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 6, 2022)

Back to doing nothing I suppose


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 6, 2022)

I have stopped trying to download any WCG work for now.  It's just not worth all the effort it takes to try and get work. 

If you scroll down to the bottom of any page on the WCG website it shows a blue box with "Krembil ..Relentless"  I'm starting to think they should change that to read "Krembil ... CLUELESS !!!!"


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 6, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> I have stopped trying to download any WCG work for now.  It's just not worth all the effort it takes to try and get work.
> 
> If you scroll down to the bottom of any page on the WCG website it shows a blue box with "Krembil ..Relentless"  I'm starting to think they should change that to read "Krembil ... CLUELESS !!!!"



Clueless is probably kinda true.  I imagine administering a distributed computing project is just a _bit_ outside their area of expertise.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 6, 2022)

While it's certainly NOT like the old days, I've found that the best way for me to deal with WTG is just leave it alone.


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2022)

They have reported again today more problems but I'm not sure what the problems are as nothing has been said.  Its frustrating and a shame but judging by some of the posts/threads, they have been given no help with this and no idea of the requirements, I really don't get it 

Still unable to get into the WCG site...  It's on Facebook and Twitter if anyone goes on there


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 7, 2022)

@phill I just checked the WCG Facebook page.  The website was down for maintenance, but is now up.

"The WCG website is down for a brief maintenance check, we will notify you once it has been finished and the website is back online."
"The website should be fixed now, thank you for your patience."


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill I just checked the WCG Facebook page.  The website was down for maintenance, but is now up.
> 
> "The WCG website is down for a brief maintenance check, we will notify you once it has been finished and the website is back online."
> "The website should be fixed now, thank you for your patience."


I saw it when I had a bit of a search afterwards but thank you for posting up again.  I really hope they don't have any more interruptions....


Guys and gals  I have a small update for everyone I'll put in the WCG forum for a give away I'm going to be doing for FAH WCG and Rosetta members - Only real requirement is that you'll need to be an active member and preferably live in the UK for postage or collection (whichever is best and easiest for you!!) and we'll see how it goes.. I'm not sure if any of the kit I'm giving away is going to be of any use to anyone, but hopefully it will be!! 

EDIT - A linky for anyone interested in anything they might need!! 

Anyone up for another challenge??!

WCG MCM Challenge!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 8, 2022)

phill said:


> Anyone up for another challenge??!


100%


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> 100%



+1 on that.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

Joined!!


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 9, 2022)

My queue is only OPN now, I guess the other projects have dried up.


----------



## Bow (Oct 10, 2022)

Hello everyone,
My apologies I have been out of the game for a while. Wife and I separated ( it was over due) and I move into a new place.  Time get get back in the game.  I need a new rig, I have a $3,500 budget not sure if I'm going to build or get something from CLX, but I need everything from case to speakers and monitor.
Gaming and Crunching.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2022)

Bow said:


> My apologies I have been out of the game for a while. Wife and I separated ( it was over due)



Oh man, sorry to hear about all that bro!!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2022)

Bow said:


> Hello everyone,
> My apologies I have been out of the game for a while. Wife and I separated ( it was over due) and I move into a new place.  Time get get back in the game.  I need a new rig, I have a $3,500 budget not sure if I'm going to build or get something from CLX, but I need everything from case to speakers and monitor.
> Gaming and Crunching.
> 
> I'll keep you posted


Take it steady mate, we're here if you need us!!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 14, 2022)

hi guys just joined today thanks for having me. charl.


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 15, 2022)

The challenge started today, but the challenge project is for MCM.  The only work I have had the past couple of days is OPN1. Looks like we are off to a slow start.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> The challenge started today, but the challenge project is for MCM.  The only work I have had the past couple of days is OPN1. Looks like we are off to a slow start.


Yup.  I have OPN's lined up into the sunset.


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm wondering if they are doing testing or something guys and gals with the lack of other work units coming down??  No clue sadly


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 17, 2022)

Well, Surprise!!  I have a few MCM work units trying to download now .... and having very little luck getting them to complete. 
I also wonder if the downloads were limited to OPN1 for a few days to see if the website issues went away. Seems that the problems are back now.


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

Yes I'm having the same issues @Zachary85 with the downloads again, not sure why or what has changed (if anything) but it seems things are just having a funny 5 minutes again...  Even I think the stats was a little off this morning as well...  Hopefully things will improve as time goes on


----------



## Bow (Oct 20, 2022)

Parts on order
Ryzen 7950x
MSI x670e carbon mobo 
32 gig, Kingston 5200 fury beast 
GeForce rtx3090
EVGA supernova 1000w psu 
360 Water cooler 
2 ssd and 1 mechanical hdd 

Soon very soon


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 20, 2022)

Sometime during the night (USA west-coast) I received a boatload of MCM's on both my machines.  I hope all of you did too!   Everything looks like it did in the good old days.


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> Sometime during the night (USA west-coast) I received a boatload of MCM's on both my machines.  I hope all of you did too!   Everything looks like it did in the good old days.


I've been having issues trying to get work downloaded today, but I have also notice various work units so that is a good bonus  

Its shame though that WCG site is still down and the stats aren't updating properly again


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2022)

No downloads for like 36 hours.  Is it just me?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2022)

None for me as well.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 28, 2022)

I have a full queue.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2022)

I should have complained earlier!  Although, I only see that one system got work and then not much.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 28, 2022)

I _was_ empty, but now I have work again.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 6, 2022)

BOINC is doing the dumb again for me. Project backoff all over the place for WCG.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 6, 2022)

Toothless said:


> BOINC is doing the dumb again for me. Project backoff all over the place for WCG.



Yeah, same here.  C'mon, Krembil, it's getting cold. How am I going to keep my bedroom warm?  

In seriousness, though, might need to add another project or two.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 8, 2022)

Yeah no, can't even adjust settings for WCG. This is getting real old real quick.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

Am so sorry guys for the lack of updates last few days, got to see my eldest daughter for the first time in 3 months the weekend and have just about got some time to update everything now, so I'll get things sorted today    Massive apologies for being crap!!  

Oh and I've noticed the fun with no downloads working again??  Machines are starting to run like Rosetta work units   But at least they download...  I would love to know what the heck they are doing or not doing!!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2022)

Life should take priority. Enjoy the time with your daughter


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 8, 2022)

phill said:


> Am so sorry guys for the lack of updates last few days, got to see my eldest daughter for the first time in 3 months the weekend and have just about got some time to update everything now, so I'll get things sorted today    Massive apologies for being crap!!
> 
> Oh and I've noticed the fun with no downloads working again??  Machines are starting to run like Rosetta work units  But at least they download... I would love to know what the heck they are doing or not doing!!



I tried adding Rosetta, and got bupkis.  So now I'm on Einstein@home instead.  Even F@H's giving me issues; my 1060 won't run at full chat for some reason.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Nordic said:


> Life should take priority. Enjoy the time with your daughter


It flew by, just one full day and a 320 mile around trip to go pick her up and take her back...  Was worth it, wish she was back again real soon but here's hoping!!   Thank you for the kind words 


80-watt Hamster said:


> I tried adding Rosetta, and got bupkis.  So now I'm on Einstein@home instead.  Even F@H's giving me issues; my 1060 won't run at full chat for some reason.


Rosetta's flow of work isn't always as constant as you'd like it to be and sometimes sadly WCG just has too many problems for it to be very helpful or good either.  Most of my machines are having issues with downloading the work units but otherwise, the uploads are working generally OK..  Wish they would fix it, its sooo frustrating without being able to get on with the work they try to give you out.....

EDIT - WCG website seems to be down again...  God only knows what they are doing over there   about 1030am UK time


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2022)

After a frustrating week, both my machines are back to normal.  I hope all is the same for the rest of the crew.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2022)

I had my systems set at 3 .5 days before this started, and as far as I can see, they chugged right along all week.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 11, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> After a frustrating week, both my machines are back to normal.  I hope all is the same for the rest of the crew.



Mixed bag.  Transfers have been hanging on the reg, and one box has a dry queue atm.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

I think the download issues today have been better, a few retires needed but otherwise I think I've been alright...    I've set my machines to a day for the moment, with winter months here and not much sun, I don't think I'll get that much work done each of them but I'll do my best to run them every day if I can    Does everyone else run their machines 24/7??


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2022)

phill said:


> Does everyone else run their machines 24/7??


@phill  Nope.  I run my "auxiliary" machine 19 hours a day running WCG and FAH.  Put it to sleep between 4-9 PM when rates are higher (due solar farms not working).  I also run WCG on my "daily driver" PC, which basically on from morning 'til I go to bed, unless I head out for a bike ride, visit friends, or leave my home for whatever.   I've found that WCG has little to no effect on whatever I do on my PC be it gaming, streaming, surfing the web, etc.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2022)

I currently have mine set to run unless specific applications are run.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 12, 2022)

I let mine run 24/7, but the download issue has been causing issues still.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 12, 2022)

24/7 with three projects up for the test bench, because heat.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 12, 2022)

i had a few hours yesterday with no work but i have loads to do today with 50/50 cancer markers/ covid pandemics, i try to do 12hr a day so will do 15hr today to make up for yesterday.


----------



## debs3759 (Nov 13, 2022)

phill said:


> Does everyone else run their machines 24/7??


I run mine 24/7, and still use less electric that the energy payment the government are giving us. Will soon have 2 more PCs crunching. An E5-2697V3 (14C28T) and an X370 with an ES chip (no production equivalent).

The power they use will be part of my heating this winter, cheaper than gas and enough heat to keep my office area warm.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> I run mine 24/7, and still use less electric that the energy payment the government are giving us. Will soon have 2 more PCs crunching. An E5-2697V3 (14C28T) and an X370 with an ES chip (no production equivalent).
> 
> The power they use will be part of my heating this winter, cheaper than gas and enough heat to keep my office area warm.


I wish I could do that lol  
Today with the cooking and the PCs being on, even with the solar I've managed to burn through £7 in electric and about £1.50 in gas..  Damn smart meter...  Maybe I wasn't so smart having one fitted!  

Still it is funny when the sun goes in and you have the PCs on, they are happily crunching and folding away and you see your drawing 2kW+ from the grid...  Funnily enough about 800w of that is just the Threadripper rig!!    Maybe I should get my 5950X back up and running again......  I really hope electric and gas prices come down and by down I mean, by a lot!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 15, 2022)

Back up and running.  Any GPU work that I can use this RTX3090 on.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

Guys and gals I'm very sorry I've completely forgot to mention it...






Who fancies another challenge or two??   

Guys and gals, I've also mentioned in a couple of other threads that we will be looking to do a giveaway before Christmas, I've linked the Kreij thread there, so if there's anything anyone would like to add or make aware of or anything else I can't remember, please do head there and post away!!   Kreij thread here too  

I was hoping to do a possible combo give away, GPU (I was wondering about a GTX 1080 or AMD equal or better ....  depending on how funds go!) and I've got some Unreal Tournament codes to use up as well, so I'd like to give those away, especially to whoever gets a combo or the GPU  

Has anyone got anything they wish to add or think I should do or we as a community could do otherwise?   I'm not expecting miracles but I do appreciate hand on heart, everything that everyone will do for this.  I know it means a lot for a lot of the members here and I'm sad I was not here sooner to even have done something more back then...  Still, here we go for now!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 7, 2022)

I am heading out of town for a couple weeks, going to shut down.  Be safe everyone.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2022)

Started having downloading issues again


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 11, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Started having downloading issues again


@HammerON I noticed it too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

I can't say anything is different over in the UK either....  Sucks....  Trying to keep the conservatory warmer!!






I wish it was better guys 

EDIT - Just noticed this on their Facebook page guys and gals 

Update on issues

And I found that trying to get it to switch between work doesn't seem to be working for me...  Am I missing something simple here everyone?? 





It seems to do all the Rosetta but nothing much else...  I don't think this machine has returned much to WCG but has to Rosetta.  Maybe best to keep them separate??


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2022)

phill said:


> I can't say anything is different over in the UK either....  Sucks....  Trying to keep the conservatory warmer!!
> 
> View attachment 273992
> 
> ...


When I run Rosetta it’s either 100% or manually allowing a number of Rosetta jobs. The short Rosetta deadline will overrule the WCG jobs with deadlines more than three days in the horizon. I have tried to set a weight factor but it takes forever to take effect if ever. I always gave up in the past. @phill and other Brits with flexible electrical rate - check you price for tomorrow around dinner-time. 1.5 pound/kWh


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> When I run Rosetta it’s either 100% or manually allowing a number of Rosetta jobs. The short Rosetta deadline will overrule the WCG jobs with deadlines more than three days in the horizon. I have tried to set a weight factor but it takes forever to take effect if ever. I always gave up in the past. @phill and other Brits with flexible electrical rate - check you price for tomorrow around dinner-time. 1.5 pound/kWh


I think I'll do just Rosetta whenever there's Rosetta to do on one machine, it saves all this hassle, I don't mind supporting both, but the fact it doesn't do what its meant to is just ultra frustrating and annoying... 

I don't mind, they can take in turns!! 

The electric apparently is meant to be going up again in Janurary, it tripled near enough back along and now its capped at 35p for electric and 10p for gas but January its meant to be 67p and 17p...  How the fudge people are meant to heat and cook meals for themselves is completely beyond me.  Maybe they are setting us up for massive price hikes to get us used to something more in the middle...  I really do wonder how its so difficult to think about these things with governments and such and why it always screws us over more so...  a bit of fore thought is all it takes...  We need some more nuclear sites and more wind and solar!!   Solar I feel should be fitted to each and every new home built because it would allow so much more freedom.  They charge enough for the damn houses, considering the rubbish they put up nowadays here...  

Apologies, but its just a sore point for me


----------



## debs3759 (Dec 12, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Started having downloading issues again


Started for me around the time they released more ARP work.


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2022)

Here's a couple updates everyone just for a hopefully, a little more information about the issues 

2022-12-12 update (ARP & HTTP errors)

2022-12-08 Update (OPNG workunits, storage update, and missing devices on Contributions page)

From the quick read I gave it, I don't think they know why the stats aren't working currently...  Hopefully that can get fixed soon    Hope that helps in some ways everyone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


>


Its about the size of it Mr @thebluebumblebee !!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2022)

Never thought that F@H would be the stable DC!


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2022)

I'd like to think @thebluebumblebee that things might change but........


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2022)

My pc has been doing a lot of milky-way at home despite it having 5% resource share. At least it is kept busy.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Dec 20, 2022)

I’m having this issue with BOINC where I have a rig that’s been processing the tasks/data/whatever-you-call-it, but none of the results are being added to my WCG account.
I had this problem with another pc a long while ago. I gave up trying to solve it, so I stopped using BOINC and forgot about it for a few months. After remembering its existence a couple of weeks ago and giving it a shot, that pc returned results perfectly fine.
Does anyone know a fix to this? Later, I can send a screenshot showing the BOINC manager is trying to do tasks from WCG and for the TechPowerUp team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2022)

So the completed work units were not showing up in https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/contribution/results


----------



## Canned Noodles (Dec 20, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So the completed work units were not showing up in https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/contribution/results


Yes they are! I haven't seen that page before - I've only been looking at "Overview"...
I was thinking that only 1 pc was properly connected because of only one showing up here.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So the completed work units were not showing up in https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/contribution/results


@Canned Noodles or here https://stats.free-dc.org/user/bwcg/1154960 ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2022)

@Canned Noodles , if you want to see your individual system stats at FDC, you'll need to go here https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewDataSharing.action and click on _Display my data_.  IIRC, this takes a while for information to show up there, at least ovenight.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Canned Noodles , if you want to see your individual system stats at FDC, you'll need to go here https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewDataSharing.action and click on _Display my data_.  IIRC, this takes a while for information to show up there, at least ovenight.


Just to make sure tick Link my devices as well


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2022)

Here we go again?  My queues are running low...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here we go again?  My queues are running low...


And the reason is that OPN1 and OPNG is on hold, https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,44862, for now. I suspect that MCM1 is in high demand and hard to get.


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Apologies guys, with everything going on, not had chance to get the updates on and with Isabelle having to have gone back today, not really been in a great mood either....

But, Merry Christmas!! And I'll try and get the posts updated tomorrow before I have to leave for meal out with the bosses family... Take care everyone!! Hope you are all doing well and looking forward to the holidays!!


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to you as well, Phil!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas crunchers


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

I hope everyone has had a great day today??  Mines been eventful but I have managed to just update the stats for the last three days, so here's hoping that's something at least for everyone!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2022)

Long time no hear- my apologies to everyone.

*Merry Christmas!!!*

Can only hop on for a short time tonight but hoping to be online here more soon


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2022)

Norton said:


> Long time no hear- my apologies to everyone.
> 
> *Merry Christmas!!!*
> 
> Can only hop on for a short time tonight but hoping to be online here more soon


Merry Christmas Bill.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Merry Christmas Bill.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2022)

Guys (and gals) we have a giveaway that will commence on New Year's Day, please head on over there to register


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2022)

Norton said:


> Long time no hear- my apologies to everyone.
> 
> *Merry Christmas!!!*
> 
> Can only hop on for a short time tonight but hoping to be online here more soon


Welcome back, dude!


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2023)

FYI- if anyone is interested.....









						Happy New Year TPU- enter to win a $50 Steam gift (ends 1/2/2023)
					

Hello again TPU hope everyone is doing well and having a nice holiday season  I'm going to extend the holidays a little by giving a member a $50 gift* to get in on the Steam Winter Sale (ends 1/5).   Requirements:  - TPU member in good standing prior to December 1st, 2022 - have a minimum of 50...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## debs3759 (Jan 3, 2023)

bogmali said:


> Guys (and gals) we have a giveaway that will commence on New Year's Day, please head on over there to register


Where is it? Can't find it


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 4, 2023)

debs3759 said:


> Where is it? Can't find it


It already ended I think?








						A Memorial to Kreij - Gone 8 years but never forgotten- check out the latest build(s)
					

And here are the winners (Congratulations):  Rig 1 @Arjai   Rig 2 @Mussels   X58 Parts @tussinman  @Arjai, @Mussels message me with your respective shipping address with a good contact # pls. Once both rigs are shipped, I will message you both with the tracking #'s.  @tussinman message @Sasqui...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## bogmali (Jan 4, 2023)

debs3759 said:


> Where is it? Can't find it


Ended on 1 Jan, sorry


----------



## TRWOV (Tuesday at 3:23 AM)

Anyone else getting MCM work hold up in upload? I'm getting a "Upload pending (project backoff)" status. 


EDIT: I see that the WCG website is down. I suppose it's related.


----------



## Norton (Tuesday at 3:29 AM)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone else getting MCM work hold up in upload? I'm getting a "Upload pending (project backoff)" status.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see that the WCG website is down. I suppose it's related.


Servers and website down 

UHN hospitals experiencing network outage, website down - Toronto | Globalnews.ca


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 11:18 PM)

Is the issue still going on??   First chance I've been able to get to look at anything today other than this morning when I was trying desperately to grab the stats before getting to work....


----------



## Norton (Tuesday at 11:20 PM)

phill said:


> *Is the issue still going on?? *  First chance I've been able to get to look at anything today other than this morning when I was trying desperately to grab the stats before getting to work....


All seems good to go for now


----------

